# Incompetent Cervix - stitch/cerclage - threatened labour



## mpg1502

Hi Everyone,

I know there are several threads on this but just wanted to capture any up to date advice if possible. 

I am 24 weeks + 3 days with my first baby. I had a cone biopsy done in 2002 for abnormal cervical cells (cin 3). 

As soon as I knew I was pregnant I told everyone who would listen that I had had this invasive op and would potentially require a cervical stitch as my cervix may be weak. But they seemed confident that I would be ok as the op had been several years ago.

However, I started bleeding at 5 weeks. This continued right up until 19 weeks. (Apologies in advance for info but it seems relevant!). Sometimes there was just light pink spotting, other times brown/red blood and sometimes bright red blood. All varying amounts but with maybe only 2 or 3 days respite in between. There was also a considerable amount of mucus/discharge at times. No pain or cramps.

I had several scans in order to check the baby was ok and these were always fine. They could find no reason for the bleed. Eventually at around 17 weeks I was sent to see obs/gyn at John Radcliffe in Oxford. They took an internal scan of my cervix which showed it was within ordinary limits but was slightly short. He suggested because of my history and in view of the bleeding that I have a colposcopy in order to check there was nothing going on. My colposcopy was performed at 19 weeks + 6 days. All went well, no abnormal cells, no bleeding. I had follow up scan the following week and they said my cervix actually looked longer than before so we were really encouraged.

My next internal scan was booked for 3 weeks later. In between I had occasional hard tummy and that pulling sensation, but I just thought this was ordinary pregnancy complaints. 

I continued on but just last week at 23 weeks + 3 days, I started to have a pulling/heavy sensation in my tummy when walking (stomach felt like it weighed a ton and moving was slow and laboured) and also some uncomfortable light pains in my vagina/cervix. By nightime, my tummy was rock hard and I found it difficult to sit up, or turn over. I also mentioned to my husband that I felt "strange". Couldn't quite put my finger on it, wasn't unwell but I didn't feel right. 

I was extremely restless in bed but eventually went to sleep. The next morning I woke up and felt absolutely fine. Tummy was soft again and all pains gone. Walking was back to normal.

It just so happened that I was scheduled my internal scan the next day. I drove myself to hospital alone thinking all was ok. As I was arriving I began to feel that tightening again in my tummy, a little bit like a stitch on my left side and that downwards pulling sensation too. But it wasn't too bad, just a little uncomfortable. I went in to the scan room and the doctor noted that I seemed to be uncomfortable. First up was my cord scan, to check blood flow to the uterus. This showed that the blood flow was above average i.e. my uterus was up to something! Also my amniotic fluids were less than they had been. We then went through to do the internal scan and my cervix had shortened to 2.1cm. Whilst this is still within limits it was below the 2.4cm they see as minimum. The doctor said I would need to see the consultant and off she went.

The consultant decided that in view of the uterus and shortening cervix that I was in "threatened labour" and that I should stay at the hospital for further monitoring. It was imperative that I have a stitch put in to stop the cervix shortening further but this could not be done whilst I was still having tightenings/contractions.

So I was put in a room and waited for my rather worried husband to arrive from London. The tightenings continued but did stop overnight so they were able to do the stitch the next day.

But by the time the theatre etc was organised it was already 4pm, and by the time they got in there my cervix had dramatically shortened to 1cm at the front and 0cm at the back - they sewed what they could but said it hadn't been ideal. I began medication "Indometacin" to stop contractions and "Progesterone - Cyclogest pessaries" to strengthen the cervix. 

When the consultant came round she said that the next day I would be given a steroid injection "Dexamethasone" which would help mature the babys lungs. A second dose would be given 24 hours later. This would give the baby the best chance if its arrival was imminent.

Luckily the stitch and medications have stopped the contractions. I was kept in for two days after the stitch was put in and am now on bed rest at home. 

Basically it is imperative to keep the baby in for long enough for her lungs to mature (with the help of the steroids), so if we can get to the end of the week that is great. 

However, it is obviously still much much too early for this baby to arrive. If we can just get another 4 weeks even that would increase our chances so much.

Its so scary. I just don't know what to think and there's so little information given to you.

I had some tightenings/contractions yesterday but the pills stopped them again and I have been fine so far today. But I want to know, what signs should I really be looking out for? Afterall my cervix had shortened overnight from 2.1cm to practically nothing and I had hardly any symptoms/pain. What happens if labour starts properly whilst the stitch is in? There have been no signs of "show" or waters breaking but I understand this doesn't always happen or can happen when you go to the loo so you might not realise. 

Also the baby has definitely stopped being as active as she was, she used to kick and move all the time but she is only moving lightly and far less active than before.

Whilst I don't want to overeact and be at the hospital every 5 mins in a panic I also don't want to be so brave that I put myself and my unborn baby at risk.

If anybody has been through this any advice would be so greatly welcomed.

Thank you in advance.
M


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. I have been exactly where you are, and hopefully can offer some help and support at what is a terrifying time :hugs:

Firstly, you had the stitch placed before your cervix had opened/funelled - that is a good thing. It is likely that the tightenings you felt were having an effect on your cervix - something which should be happening after 36wks, and not at 24. 

It is also likely that your previous surgery on your cervix meant it was shorter than normal before you conceived and possibly made it incompetent - I have found however that hospitals always operate a "wait and see" policy in a first pregnancy, which makes me really angry :growlmad:

I had a normal first pregnancy, and delivered a 9Ib son at 39wks. His labour weakened my cervix, and as a result I presented at 23wks in my second pregnancy with a dilated cervix and bulging membranes :nope: We were horrified. An emergency cerclage was put in, but unfortunately I began to contract after the surgery and our daughter was born 1 week later - she is now a happy, healthy 6yr old tho :winkwink:

THe only symptoms I had were a feeling of pressure, and extra vaginal discharge. I did have contractions which were painful and tight, but only after the stitch had gone in. 

In my third (twin) pregnancy I had a stitch placed at 12wks and carried 9 and 7Ib 3oz boys to 38wks. Proving that the stitch can and does work, despite the weight of 16Ibs of baby. My cervix funelled in that pregnancy at 25wks, but the stitch prevented it from opening any further.

In the twin pregnancy I had constant pressure, tightenings and cramps from the moment the stitch was put in. It was really frightening hun, and I spent the duration on partial bed rest. If I walked around my tummy tightened, and I felt like the babies were falling out. I felt everything I had felt after the stitch went in with my daughter. I had proper full-blown contractions with her tho, something which didn't happen in the twin pregnancy.

My point about all this is that the symptoms you describe can be absolutely normal after a stitch, since the op itself irritates the uterus. That said, your cervix has obviously changed, and your uterus has been contracting. You have done the right thing by getting a stitch put in, and it is now imperative that you rest completely and take the weight entirely off your cervix. Drinking water, and plenty of it also really important.

There are no guarantees hun, but there have been many women in your position that have gone on to atleast 30wks and beyond. The progesterone supposotories are supposed to be brilliant in preventing preterm labour, and I remember when I had indomethicin that it was really effective so you are having everything possible to help. 

THe tightenings you describe may well settle down as you recover from the op. Really what you need to look out for are increasingly painful tightenings which become regular (every 10-15mins) and increase in intensity. Any extra bleeding or waters breaking are also warning signs. You will know if you are in full blown labour hun, but bear in mind that I was labouring for a week with the stitch in and it didn't damage my cervix, so try not to worry too much about that.

THe stitch will not prevent you going into labour, but it can stop your cervix opening further if that is the problem. I know this is an awful time for you hun, and my thoughts really are with you. Please keep in touch, and if you need anything at all then PM me and I'll do my best to help xxx :hugs:


----------



## mpg1502

Dearest Lizzie,

What an angel you are. I can't thank you enough for your comforting and informative reply.

I'm so sorry my message was ridiculously long but you know when you feel every bit of information is so important.

I am now on 6 days after stiitch and little bump is still in there. We will be 25 weeks this Friday so fngers crossed. Check up is Friday too so that will be comforting too to see how things are going in there.

I've had a couple of scares but both have settled down so hoping they are just irritable uterus afetr all thats gone on rather than things progressing. Am still finding moving around uncomfortable, hanging on to my tum when walking but I can rest all day so As you said I just have to listen to my own body.

I will keep ypu posted but meantime, thank you again from my husband and I, you have really helped us. 

Best wishes
M


----------



## LoisW

Thank you both for sharing your experiences. I am in the 31 week and went to the doctor today for routine check. Was told that my cervix is short and smooth which is not good at the stage. Has been instructed for bed-rest until my next visit one week from now. My husband and I just moved to Germany less than 2 weeks and our German is little. The doctor did not say my current condition is incompetent cervix. This took me by surprise coz the pregnancy has been smooth with no major discomfort. When reached home, went straight to google the symptoms .... hopefully everything will be all right.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi M - I'm so glad to hear from you, was getting a bit worried in your absence from the forum ;)

That you have gone 6days post stitch and nothing has progressed is a great sign. After my daughter things were kicking off properly within 3/4 days. Even if the very worst happened now and you did give birth at 25wks, your baby has had a week more in the womb than mine did, and has had the steroids which is key to her overall outcome. 

Just look at my daughter in the avatar - that is how a 24wker can turn out. Distressing and far from ideal as it is, giving birth that early does not have to be a tragedy. Please keep that in mind.

All that said, you are still pregnant, your cervix was not dilated, and you have a stitch - all positive. The need to hold your tummy as you walk around was very normal for me in the twin pregnancy, and I lived in total fear for the pregnancy because of it. Just keep resting tho, and take it as a sign that you need to do so hun.

I wish you loads of luck, and please let me know how Friday goes x

Lois - at 31 wks that fact that your cervix is short does not mean it is incompetent. If it were, your cervix would have shortened anywhere from 15wks onwards, and your baby would have delivered by 26wks. Your cervix has so far carried the weight of a baby up to 31wks so is competent. The doctor is concerned because it is shorter than normal at this stage in the pregnancy, and this can indicate that your body may be preparing for labour earlier than expected.

Now you are at 31wks, the baby is too big just to 'fall thru' a weak cervix anyway, you would have to go into labour to deliver the baby. If all women were scanned after 30wks there would be many who had naturally short cervixes, it isn't necessarily cause for concern at this stage. It may be that yours has softened and shortened ahead of time, but you will still deliver at term. 

It is wise to keep an eye on you tho, since it is still a little too early to deliver your baby. Again it might be worth resting and drinking plenty of water to prevent any potential premature labour, but at this stage incompetent cervix is no longer an issue or concern for you hun. Preterm labour is the concern - a very different thing. I have every belief that you can go to term tho, it may simply be that your cervix is preparing itself earlier than expected. 

You know where I am if you need any advice - best wishes x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hi there..its so good we all have eachother to reassure ourselves!all you ladies have been of great help to me so ill try and pass it on and be helpful to op..

at 19 weeks i had an episode for about an hour before work where i had very painful period like cramps that came and went..from then especially standing at work i felt like something was going to fall out of me and i was very heavy like u described..i didnt think too much of it but luckily had my 20 week scan a few days later where they discovered in the abdominal that my membranes were funneling(she discovered this as she was checking the placenta which she wouldnt see properly either as it was very low)
she did an internal scan straight away and found that my cervix was 28mm..still normal but the fact my membranes were funneling down indicated my cervix was actually shortening..the big bummer for me was that i had a complete previa as well and the placenta was actually dipping down into the opening cervix along with the membranes.
i was ordered on bed rest straight away and had an emergency appointment with my ob 2days later..
unfortunatly for me due to the position of my placenta a stitch is not an option as the risk of infection is far too high.so he put me on nifedipine (blood pressure medication which stops uterine contraction) and progesterone pesseries twice daily to strengthen my cervix..as well as two lots of antibiotics incase of infection and bed rest.
two weeks later after lots of rest and medication i had another scan to check my cervix length and it had lengthened to 3.3mm with no apparent funneling of the membranes..so it just goes to show the medication and bed rest alone can go a long way..and with a stitch in place i think you have a very good chance of making it another four weeks if you REALLY rest and rest means lying down as sitting still allows the baby to put pressure on your cervix..
i have now made it to 24+4 weeks and had an abdominal scan on tuesday which still indicicated everything was stable and have an internal scan in two weeks to check the length of the cervix..my dr is going to give me the course of steroids at 33 weeks as he has no idea how long my cervix will hold out and wants to be prepared and for a full dose to be administered incase he does come early..and a csection which was already scheduled will be done at 39 weeks however if my placenta does not move far enough it will probably be done at 36-37 weeks as the risk of going into labour with the placenta where it is is very dangerous..
hope this gives you some reassurance that you may make it further than u think..best of luck and i will follow how you are going.xox


----------



## mpg1502

Hello everyone,

Just thought I'd update you.

I went to the hospital for follow up today (25 weeks exactly). Baby is absolutely fine, scan of her heart shows it is still perfect so the Indometacin has had no effect on that (phew!). Which is good because that means I can continue on the Indometacin for the forseeable to keep from going into labour. Giving us all round much better chance.

They still think that she will probably be an early baby but we're hopeful to at least get a few more weeks baking time!

My amniotic fluid has replenished itself (amazing!) so that's also excellent news. The stitch is doing its job too and although my cervix hasn't improved, it hasn't got any worse and there was no discussion of funnelling etc. Baby is growing exceptionally well which under the circumstances is amazing news. So we just have to keep all fingers, toes and legs crossed!

So all round good news. I'm off the Extreme High Risk list and now just on High Risk.

Thank you all so much for your invaluable advice and information. It really is a credit to this site that everyone makes the effort to share and pool all this information to ensure that we are all better informed.

If anyone reading this is in the same boat, please feel free to PM me anytime if I can be of any help. 

Keep you all posted.
Best wishes and long baking times to all, and special thanks again to all those who helped me through,
M xxx :hugs:


----------



## SugarKisses

Glad things have settled down hun, really hope bubs keeps cooking for as long as possible.

Ive had 2 early labour's both in the 24 weeks mark-they were unable to stop it the 1st time with my baby girl-was 10cm by the time I got in and they stopped it for a week with my baby boy and I was given steroids too.....
this time I decided against the stitch-but have not ruled it out totally....but I am on cyclogest. Can I ask, do you think it has helped keep the labour at bay and helped maintained your cervix length? Im praying that it does work and that it will help me xxx


----------



## mpg1502

Hi sugarkisses,

Firstly I am so sorry about your other two little one's - you are being very brave.

Yes, am still going on the Cyclogest and Indometacin and baby is still in there. I was still having intermittant "tightenings" (threatened labour) but these seem to totally have disappeared (phew!). 

The Cyclogest is particularly to strengthen the cervix and the Indometacin is what stops keeps labour at bay. 

Cyclogest appears not to have any inadvertent side effects on the baby but it is only given to "strengthen" the cervix and hopefully help maintain the length you have rather than lengthen it. Because my cerclage (stitch) was so complicated as my cervix had gone to 0cm at the back and only 1cm at the front they have been unable to scan my cervix to check what length it is now as it would pose to great a threat of infection. But it certainly seems to be holding for the moment. And combined with the Indometacin it should help to stop my cervix contracting.

The Indometacin does carry a possibility of a heart defect in the baby. You are given a fetal heart scan after one week on the Indometacin to see if there has been any effect, if this does not show up within the first week then you are usually absolutely fine. My next fetal heart scan is in a couple of weeks time. So fingers crossed.

As soon as they gave me the Indometacin this helped calm down the labour. So you may suggest that to your consultant/doctor, but it does of course require careful monitoring. But it may give you a better chance of keeping baby in longer.

Keeping all crossed for you this pregnancy.
Mx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Mpg - so glad all is still ok for you my sweet. My thoughts are constantly with you ;)

Sugarkisses - please take it easy hun. The cyclogest has proven to be very effective in firming up the cervix, and is particularly good for women who labour early with no apparent reason. Progesterone is the hormone produced throughout pregnancy to prevent a woman going into labour - it declines naturally as you approach term. SOme women don't make enough progesterone, and so labour begins too early. I wanted to have it as well as the stitch, but our hospital doesn't routinely give it yet.

Out of interest, is there a specific reason why you didn't want a stitch? Good luck xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lizziedripping that was great information you gave:thumbup:

I had preterm labour on my third son, I had a very crampy pregnancy even after 12 weeks I noticed cramping and tightening all the time, I mentioned it to my doctor and he said it was normal and not to worry. at around 32 weeks I had contractions and pressure and felt the urge to push I had to fight against it. I had my appointment the next day I thought all was ok, but mentioned it to my doctor and she decided to do an internal just in case, she found I was 80% effaced and 2 to 3 centimeters dilated. I was kept in and given steroids and checked again and luckily enough I was sent home. they told me they would not stop labour if it started full on at this stage.

I got to 39 weeks and had to be brought in to be induced because of other reasons I had GD and was on insulin. they also were afraid of me labouring at home as they thought my son would come to quick and end up in shock.

They were right they broke my water and he arrived about 2 hours later. very quick .

I was fine on DD but cervix was short for a long time before delivery, she came very quick also.
any way just for any one having the same problem it can turn out ok :hugs:

good luck girls:hugs:


----------



## Zing777

I am 31 and have lost two pregnancies in my mid 20s, one at 16 weeks (delivered on the toilet)and the other at 20 weeks delivered still with membranes in tact. At my last loss which occurred at St James' hospital in Leeds (UK), I was advised that I required a stitch to prevent another loss. So, now on my thrid pregnancy at 15+3 weeks pregnant I had one inserted in Ealing Hospital in london. Internal scan showed my cervix to be just 2.1cm in length with some funnelling. Weeks later I am still off work to allow the stitch to heal, but I admit that I am nervous every single day. Also I don't feel healed, I feel uncomfortable and fear every sneeze, cough and hiccup because it hurts. Even going to the loo to do a poo is like torture for me, I am convinced the baby is on its way! I wish more people would talk about whether they still experienced pains and discomfort and for how long...this is my third weeks since surgery and I still feel delicate and have occasional pangs of pain. My first week was hell and my second week I felt like I had a lead weight inserted in my womb - such was the feeling of pressure I felt. I am now 19 weeks pregnant and close to my 20-week milestone, but with so much nervousness.


Love to hear how other people have been coping post-op. 

Also, please pray I see this baby to full-term. Dr suggests he will remove the stitch at 37 weeks.

Zing


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Zing - poor you! I have been there hun, and the fear you describe is awful.

I had a stitch placed at 12wks with the twins, and from that point on I felt ill, had tightenings, couldn't walk around for more than 5mins without pressure and discomfort. My cervix wasn't funneled at that point, but it was extremely floppy when stitch was placed, when it should be firm and closed.

I worried the entire pregnancy away until I got to 37wks because I was convinced I would loose the babies. I contracted daily from 25wks, and cried every day convinced we faced another NICU battle. All I can say is that I did make it, my cervix witht he stitch held up under 16Ibs of baby pressure, and I wish now I had relaxed a little.

All that you feel can be entirely normal after a stitch. It causes uterine irritability which in turn feels very much like early labour. You had a stitch placed nice and early, and have every chance of making it to term hun. I rested as much as I could, and drank gallons of water, not sure if this helped, but I am a firm believer in taking as much weight off the cervix as possible.

If you look back thru my pregnancy posts hun you'll see just how many symptoms I had, and yet I still made it.

Much luck, and please get back to me if you need further reassurance xxx


----------



## Zing777

Lizzzie I really appreciate your reply and reassuring words, thanks very kindly. I intend to look up your post history

Kind regards
Zing:thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Any time love. Remember what I was carrying with a very weak cervix, and here I am one year on holdng 2 healthy chunks ;)


----------



## mpg1502

Dearest Zing,

I hope you're feeling a bit better, isn't Lizzie amazing she's been such a saviour on here with her advice!

As you will have read above I had my stitch done as an emergency at 23 weeks +4 days and I've just reached 26 weeks today.

I too still hurt, and despite being told I would be fine to be up and around and walking etc I am still finding it difficult. I think Lizzie is absolutely right each case is totally different and you must listen to your own body and respect its limiations. I am lying down still as much as possible. When I walk around I still feel very tender with the odd stabbing pain down below, I also still feel the pressure and heavy feeling. 

Take it easy, and if you feel things really aren't right don't hesitate to say. I still also get tightenings but they are getting fewer and far between. I think we all heal at different rates, there is no doubt about it though I feel very different down there, definitely still swollen and like everything has somehow "relaxed" - I must look ridiculous when I walk shuffling along trying to hold everything in, I have also had the frightening going for a poo experience. And in fact the first time I went after the stitch I passed out on the loo. Only very briefly but it was very frightening. Unfortunately I suffer from chronic constipation anyway and was due to have a bowel op before falling pregnant. So with added pregnancy constipation and the fact that both the meds I'm on at the mo also add to constipation, its been a nightmare. But I've been assured it will be ok and the stitch will hold. 

I hope that this reassures you a little, just knowing these things are happening to others and you're not alone. Keeping all things crossed for you and your bump.

Lets all hang in there as long as we can!! And thanks to Lizzie again for all her wonderful help and reassurance.

M x


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh mpg, thanks for your kind words. I only hope I can give the support to the IC ladies that I found so comforting during my own nightmare pregnancy.

I'm so thrilled that you are already at 26wks. I found that once I had hit 27wks I relaxed a bit because I felt I was on the "home straight" to 30wks and beyond. Each week now makes delivery due to IC less likely too hun - here's keeping everything crossed (legs included ;)) that you keep on baking xxx


----------



## mamaturtle

Hi mpg
I too had a stitch put in when my cervix funnelled to 10 mm at 22+6. I was in alot if discomfort unfortunately until the stitch was removed at 36+3. I am now 38 weeks and still waiting for labour to begin! I know exactly how you feel and spent every day worrying, although the drs know what they are doing, I was on progesterone injections until 36 weeks. Hope all goes well for you x


----------



## SugarKisses

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Mpg - so glad all is still ok for you my sweet. My thoughts are constantly with you ;)
> 
> Sugarkisses - please take it easy hun. The cyclogest has proven to be very effective in firming up the cervix, and is particularly good for women who labour early with no apparent reason. Progesterone is the hormone produced throughout pregnancy to prevent a woman going into labour - it declines naturally as you approach term. SOme women don't make enough progesterone, and so labour begins too early. I wanted to have it as well as the stitch, but our hospital doesn't routinely give it yet.
> 
> Out of interest, is there a specific reason why you didn't want a stitch? Good luck xxx

Thanks for the reply. I have read about alot and seen that in some cases women with little progesterone can go in to early labour, I am hoping to get a slavia swab taken to test my levels. I also have PCOS and I know some people who have PCOS also have low progesterone, so maybe, in my case, it could be linked? :shrug:
I decided against a stitch because of the risks involved. My consultants talked to me long and hard about it and they were also concerned that because I still go through labour and still get contractions, then they feared it may tear my cervix and having no other babies myself, I thought, for me personally, it was too much of a risk incase the worst should happen and I would never bring a baby home. We havnt ruled it out totally...if things start up around my danger zone, then a stitch may well be reasonable....I guess, I would just have to keep asking for nifedipine to stop the labour...x


----------



## lizziedripping

Completely understand hun, though the risks of having a stitch placed are minimal. With you actually having contractions I guess there is a chance your problem isn't actually IC, so having a stitch wouldn't necessarily work. Keep us posted, and if you need us you know where we are x


----------



## SugarKisses

Thanks hun, thats what the consultant said. They dont think its IC because when I went in with Luke, they were able to stop my labour for a week and I KNEW that I was in labour iykwim...xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Still ok Mpg? Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## mpg1502

Hello all,

27 weeks today....yippeeeee! Had a bit of a blip yesterday and made a trip to the hospital but they monitored the baby for a couple of hours and all ok.

Another week to go and we see the consultant and we can see where we go from there.

I hope everyone else is OK and holding on in there.

Mx


----------



## jessabella

Hi everyone..has been great to read others who are dealing with or dealt with what I am going though..I really need support as sitting here at home all day is so emotional..not to mention not having friends and family around makes it all the worse..but hu
bby and sister is here and they are very ssupportive.

I went in for my normal scan at 21 wks. Everything was great until they said that my cervix looked to be a little open. A vaginal scan measured me to be at 15mm ( I think..was all so fuzzy around that time)
I was sent to emergency surgery to have a stitch put in the next morning...
Doctor said it went well and I could go on as normal just take it easy..he also gave us the okay to go on our planned holiday...a 5 day cruise. I had a look at my white notes and it said cervix funneling at 1.5cm and polply outside of cervix (he even drew a little picture :shrug:)
Everything seemed fine..was hard to go to the loo..due to the catheder I think...and also I had a bit of bleeding...called doctor and he assured me that it was because I have a polyp sitting on my cervix and it is aggrivated..said it should stop in a few days..I didnt have alot of pain but when I walked for too long or too fast I got really tired and had cramps..I then decided to only walk a little and have frequent naps or just lie downs..Doctor didnt say I needed bedrest but I felt like I might ahve been doing too much. The last two days of the holiday I felt great and just took it easy..walking around more and having a great time. I didnt think anything else..as the bleeding stopped and I was feeling fine..I also had started using the progestrone inserts every evening and was hoping that they were helping but wasnt sure what they were doing anyway.
When we returned home I felt very tired and didnt do much but the following day we went for a movie and dinner and thats when things started feeling weired..this was two days ago..
After the movie I felt cramps and called a friend (who is a GP) he said that I should be on bedrest or doing as little as possiable..and my doctor should have put me on atleast minimum bedrest for two weeks after stitch put in...
So since then I have been on the lounge with my legs up over two pillows..I have gotten up for as long as 15 mins or so..and to go to the loo or for a shower...
Im not sure if I have contractions becasue I dont know what that feels like but I do have these cramps that sort of come and go so I started recording them just in case they are actaully contractions. Yesterday they seemed to happen about every half hour and last about 5 mins. I had them in the morning for a few hours then again at night..so it wasnt all day long ..now today I have just a mild pain in my hips..but none of the abdomin cramps that I had yesterday..I dont know if it is because I am doing nothing and that is helping... The pains yesterday were quite painful..and we said if they went though the night or here again today we would go to hospital..The pains were in my abdomin and down below sort of..I also felt pressure down bellow in my whooha and bum area..but today I dont feel this..
I am also worried because baby is very very active..which I love but sometiems when she kicks/moves it hurts down below..I dont know if that means she is kicking my stitch..or if this is even a normal pregnancy symptom..It feels like she is kicking my whooha and the inside of my bum (sorry TMI)...but its sort of intense..its only when she really gets to moving and kicking..other times its sort of just intense feelings but not really pain sort of say.
Anyway sorry for the long post ..but just wanted to put my story and issues out there for anyone who could help me ...support ..or send me a message if you want..
Im so worried as the stitch was put in over a week ago..I am now 22w 3d...and hubby has just started showing signs of worries about loosing our baby girl. Ive been trying not to show my worry to be strong and i knwo he is doing the same..but its just really hard to keep it together this early on...We have our follow up on thursday which she will be 23 weeks. 

ps hope my rambels make sense:cry:


----------



## lizziedripping

Ok hun, first thing - get off your feet completely and stay there. It is crucial that you rest for the remainder of your pregnancy, your body and cervix is telling you to and you shouldn't ignore these cramps and feelings of pressure. Having the stitch placed does cause these symptoms, but all the more reason to rest after having it - your body needs time to settle after all it has been thru.

I was never officially told to rest any more than any other lady pregnant with twins, but the weird sensations, pressure and tightenings I had made me too nervous to move around. As in your case it may have been ok if I hadn't rested, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.

At 1.5cms with funelling, it is clear your cervix was struggling under the pressure of your growing uterus, but it hadn't fully dilated or the membranes bulged like with me, so there is every chance that things may be ok for you hun. Please please rest from now, drink atleast a glass of water every hour and take care - keep us posted my darlin', I really would like to help if I can. Docs are great, but this isn't their baby so you need to be listening to your own body and acting accordingly xxx


----------



## jessabella

thanks so much for your comment..I have been just resting on the lounge...only got up today to make myself lunch and have a shower...which was about 15 mins in total..today I feel so much better than yesterday...no cramps..only minimal pains in my hips and stomach but nothing like what I was speaking of before..thanks for your advice and I am going to just keep resting. You are right ..the doctor never told me to go on bedrest but I made the decision to do it myself and I am glad I have done so because I feel so much better already! Will keep you updated!


----------



## mpg1502

jessabella said:


> Hi everyone..has been great to read others who are dealing with or dealt with what I am going though..I really need support as sitting here at home all day is so emotional..not to mention not having friends and family around makes it all the worse..but hubby and sister is here and they are very ssupportive.
> 
> I went in for my normal scan at 21 wks. Everything was great until they said that my cervix looked to be a little open. A vaginal scan measured me to be at 15mm ( I think..was all so fuzzy around that time)
> I was sent to emergency surgery to have a stitch put in the next morning...
> Doctor said it went well and I could go on as normal just take it easy..he also gave us the okay to go on our planned holiday...a 5 day cruise. I had a look at my white notes and it said cervix funneling at 1.5cm and polply outside of cervix (he even drew a little picture :shrug:)
> Everything seemed fine..was hard to go to the loo..due to the catheder I think...and also I had a bit of bleeding...called doctor and he assured me that it was because I have a polyp sitting on my cervix and it is aggrivated..said it should stop in a few days..I didnt have alot of pain but when I walked for too long or too fast I got really tired and had cramps..I then decided to only walk a little and have frequent naps or just lie downs..Doctor didnt say I needed bedrest but I felt like I might ahve been doing too much. The last two days of the holiday I felt great and just took it easy..walking around more and having a great time. I didnt think anything else..as the bleeding stopped and I was feeling fine..I also had started using the progestrone inserts every evening and was hoping that they were helping but wasnt sure what they were doing anyway.
> When we returned home I felt very tired and didnt do much but the following day we went for a movie and dinner and thats when things started feeling weired..this was two days ago..
> After the movie I felt cramps and called a friend (who is a GP) he said that I should be on bedrest or doing as little as possiable..and my doctor should have put me on atleast minimum bedrest for two weeks after stitch put in...
> So since then I have been on the lounge with my legs up over two pillows..I have gotten up for as long as 15 mins or so..and to go to the loo or for a shower...
> Im not sure if I have contractions becasue I dont know what that feels like but I do have these cramps that sort of come and go so I started recording them just in case they are actaully contractions. Yesterday they seemed to happen about every half hour and last about 5 mins. I had them in the morning for a few hours then again at night..so it wasnt all day long ..now today I have just a mild pain in my hips..but none of the abdomin cramps that I had yesterday..I dont know if it is because I am doing nothing and that is helping... The pains yesterday were quite painful..and we said if they went though the night or here again today we would go to hospital..The pains were in my abdomin and down below sort of..I also felt pressure down bellow in my whooha and bum area..but today I dont feel this..
> I am also worried because baby is very very active..which I love but sometiems when she kicks/moves it hurts down below..I dont know if that means she is kicking my stitch..or if this is even a normal pregnancy symptom..It feels like she is kicking my whooha and the inside of my bum (sorry TMI)...but its sort of intense..its only when she really gets to moving and kicking..other times its sort of just intense feelings but not really pain sort of say.
> Anyway sorry for the long post ..but just wanted to put my story and issues out there for anyone who could help me ...support ..or send me a message if you want..
> Im so worried as the stitch was put in over a week ago..I am now 22w 3d...and hubby has just started showing signs of worries about loosing our baby girl. Ive been trying not to show my worry to be strong and i knwo he is doing the same..but its just really hard to keep it together this early on...We have our follow up on thursday which she will be 23 weeks.
> 
> ps hope my rambels make sense:cry:

Dear JessaBella,

First of all, I hope you and bump are both ok and resting up in bed! You'll have read above that I've just been through a very similar experience to you. I had my stitch at 23 weeks and am now just passed 27 weeks.

Lizzie is right, listen to what your body tells you and rest up as much as you can. I felt great pressure etc for the first 3 weeks really and was still shuffling about even just a few days ago. Also I have had similar cramps, just last Thurs they happened again out the blue and I too timed them just in case. On Friday altho cramps were gone I had same kicking down below that really felt like the baby was dangerously low down so we went off to hospital to check.

They checked and stitches and vaginal walls were all ok, baby also fine and still in the right pLace.

It turns out that the heavy pressure and low down feeling were caused by chronic constipation (sorry if tminfo!!) and that basically i has faecal impaction. I suffered terribly before I was pregnant and was on permanent meds but I hoped that with the pregnancy it might just kick start my bowel into working.

The progesterone pessaries they give us also contribute to constipation and you may well find you are in similar position to me, its also why I felt the babys kicks so way down as the pressure of the baby on our cervix and the kicking was making the faecal impaction even worse.

You may want to ask your doctor or consultant for something to clear you out, I cannot tell you how much it has changed how I now feel. I obviously can't recommend medication for you but they agreed that I could take Macrogol (stool softener that is taken in sachet dissolved in water). Although its not recommended in pregnancy normally, in situations like this it is better than straining and potentially damaging your stitches. You can buy similar thing called Dulcobalance over the counter at pharmacy, but make sure you check with doc first. 

Since going to the bathroom on Friday I feel a different person. I can walk around so much better and bend over, I'm not so tender everywhere and feeling of pressure and bearing down has gone. Kicking is still frequent but much less painful I imagine because there is a bit more room in there! Its worth checking it out.

You may also be suffering from an Irritable Uterus which means it is being sensitive and contracting, you should def discuss this with your doc, I am taking Indometacin to help with this. There are risks involved obviously with taking anything but you would be closely monitored.

As with anything don't hesitate to go back to the hospital they wont think you're making a fuss, and dont be embarassed they are there to help you.

Re your husband, just like mine they cant help but worry for us, in all our eleven years together I have only seen my husband have tears once. Whilst I was in hosp after my stitch, he said going home without me and wondering if we'd be ok was the hardest thing. Let your husband support you at this time, we all put on a brave face but the unknown is scary. Thank goodness we have such lovely partners that care for us.

Don't hesitate to PM me if you need anything at all, am keeping all crossed for you.

I hope you feel better soon darling and keep resting

M x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey hun, hope those pains settle down for you =( each day u get through the closer u are to being viable and once u start going 25-26-27 weeks u will feel better and better.keep ur feet up always there is no need to risk it if u can then do it!my cervix lengthened from 28mm to 33mm purely from bed rest and progesterone.so the less pressure you allow onto ur cervix the better your chances will be..
i have made it to 27weeks with no stitch(cervix was shortening with funneling membranes at 19+5) but my cervix is getting shorter again..i am praying i make it to 33 weeks when i get my steroids and then after then i am not too concerned the doc is stopping the progesterone and nifedipine at that stage and will section me if labour comes..
keep us updated.xo


----------



## mpg1502

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd let you know I had my follow up consultation with consultant today. Have made it to 28 weeks! 

They checked the baby and she is now 3 lbs and 1 oz which is terrific news (they've pretty much decided that I am probably a week or more further along than my due date was thought to be), all blood flow to uterus etc now normal and contractions under control. They didn't check cervix but as she's still in there, the stitch is obviously doing its job. I am still showing high markers for pre-eclampsia (even though my blood pressure is low 100/58 they still seem to think I'm at high risk) so will have to keep up checks for that at GP. Constipation is also more or less under control (if going once a week counts!) with help of the Macrogol.

Next stop is 32 weeks and re-evaluate then but both baby and I showing no adverse effects re medication and all is going well. If I'm still going at 37 weeks they will take the stitch out then, but meanwhile I am told that if I have any contractions that seem to be regular I need to get to nearest hospital where they can confirm if they are Braxton Hicks or the real thing, as emergency removal of stitch is essential if cervix is trying to open (daren't even think about that!!).

Such a relief to have some good news!!! Finally I can have a more exciting life than lying in bed or shuffling round Waitrose, though he has made me promise not to exert myself. No strenuous exercise (shame!), no energetic walking or dashing about and worst of all no holiday! 

I hope everyone else is doing well and that babies are all still in the right place, please let me know how you all are.

Best wishes
M x


----------



## jessabella

thanks for the update..Its encouraging to hear..Im still hanging int here..just made it to 23 weeks. Baby is still inside..moving alot though and sometiems scare me as I feel the kicks on my cercix. Had an appointment with doctor today but they got my dates mixed up and doctor wasnt even at the hospital. I was a bit upset because I want to knwo if everything is okay. I have put myself on mildbedrest though..because I dont want to take any chances. They took her heartbeat and said that she was very active (as usual) and that heartbeat was fine so sent me on my way...WHAT..no scan..no measurement..oh well..I have an appointment with my consultant on 21 september so guess I will have to wait until then. I will be 24w 3d by then so hoping that contractions or anything comes before that...


----------



## lizziedripping

Keeping up with you all, and so happy to see that everyone is hanging in there. Keep resting as much as possible - and avoid the "waitrose shuffling" altogether - online shopping only!!! (Consider yourselves told off ;)).

Keep baking lovely ladies - you're all doing brilliantly xxx


----------



## SugarKisses

thinking of everyone xxx


----------



## jessabella

does anyone know if it is okay to have a bath with the stitch..I use to have a bath everynight and I really miss it..Im also having some pains due to trapped gas and a little bit of cramping and wanted a bath but I wasnt sure if it was okay..what do you girls think?


----------



## lizziedripping

Avoid baths hun - probably ok, but I stopped after the stitch due to small risk of infection. Water acts as a douche and can flush bugs up inside. Call me paranoid, but I risked nothing after my preemie experience xxx


----------



## jessabella

uhh oh..I had a bath..hope its all okay!


----------



## mich1365

Im beside myself. Today was my 20 week and we learned it was a healthy boy. We also learned I have a very short cervix. They only checked because I had bleeding last week after sex and they were looking for all possible causes other than just an irritable cervix.
On strict bed rest with a toddler of 22 months. He was full term and never an indication of this problem then. Now, no funnelling, no dialation as cervix is closed. 
Do I have a chance? Any reassurance out there? I am needing any advice as I am feeling about to lose my mind.


----------



## jessabella

hang in there mich...we are in the same situation...I got the same news at my20 w scan..except I dont have a toddler at home. Im almost at 24 weeks and haning in there...we can do it..just take it easy and stay on the lounge or in the bed..get some help for the little one running around!:hugs:


----------



## mich1365

Knowing you are there too helps a lot. Im scared and it seems you are all handling this with such positive thoughts. It is inspiring. Just cant see any positives in my situation yet. 1.4 at 20 weeks and my docs feel a cerclage is too risky. How do I have a chance? Meeting with another doc tomorrow.


----------



## lizziedripping

Cerclage is most definitely NOT too risky hun. If your cervix is closed with no funneling, then a stitch is a very good idea - you are a perfect candidate for one.

I had one placed with a dilated cervix and bulging membranes - it only maintained the pregnancy for another week, but my doc was still willing to give it a go. As you have seen there are many, many women who have dilated cervixes and have emergency stitches, then go on to deliver near term.

Get a second opinion, and in the meantime try to stay off your feet. You may of course have a naturally short cervix which holds out just fine anyway, but better to be safe than sorry my sweet xxx


----------



## jessabella

lizzy is right...
get a second opinon and in the mean time ask for progestrone..thats what I would do..I made them give me both..just in case


----------



## mich1365

Thank you so much. I already feel I dont know what I would do without you as there seems to be no support for this limbo period...they just tell you short cervix, bed rest, and go home and life is very different. You have all given me 50 questions for the specialist tomorrow and I feel well armed now. Another question...any tips for the soreness of laying in bed. Only a few days in and so much pain. Do you get massages and have a repetoire of special exercises? I was told even sitting up is bad...so hard to do much.
Lizzie- I finished the 2009 thread yesterday...18 pages. Wow...you have been through a lot and are the authority on here for everyone. Thank you.
Jessabella-23 weeks is great and I am so happy to have a friend in the same situaton at the same time. We have to stay in close touch!


----------



## mich1365

Also, how do you post a photo in your info box...cant locate that option. Thanks!


----------



## jessabella

Hi girls...Oh I feel like such an idiot..guess I need to vent somewhere..Hubby bought me a new tv (not that we really needed one) but since Im always on the lounge watching it now he said I needed a bigger one and LED..so I didnt complain:happydance:
Anyway hubby had it set up for them to deliver the tv and set it up..but when they go here they just took it out of the box and put it on the table...didnt set up anything. So I had to set up everything else..I thought it would be no big deal but I then set up the media centre..which is a big heavy computre box (should be holds about 800 movies) anyway..it was about three times heavier than I thought it would be..and it really hurt my back and now I feel so exausted..I feel like a big big idot for even doing it and now so worried about my baby...why did I even do it..I dont know ..:cry::cry::dohh::growlmad:
I think that when you are back to feeling normal you forget about what you are and arnet meant to do..so now even though tv isnt perfectly set up..its set up and im lying down until hubby comes home except to eat and go for wee...
anyway I guess Im saying this because I have no where else to vent and feel really stupid with myself..and also to remind you other girls not to do anything..even if you feel like you are able to.:blush:


----------



## jessabella

mich1365 said:


> Also, how do you post a photo in your info box...cant locate that option. Thanks!

If you look in the top of the screen you can go to User CP. Then go to edit Avi. should work after you upload a photo.:thumbup:


----------



## HelenGee

Thank you so much for all your posts I'm so glad I've found this thread. To shorten a very long story my cerclage was an emergency one placed at 20w5. I had a cervix of 13mm with funnelling but membranes were still out of way. The consultant is not optimistic at all. We have (fingers crossed) survived 6 days post cerclage. I am taking cyclogest morning and night and am on self imposed bed rest. I am petrified at every twinge and my mental state is not good. I will post more when I feel more up to chatting it's just nice to know there are others doing the same. Thank you xx good luck xx


----------



## mich1365

In case this info has something to help someone else.....interesting to see how different docs treat similiar things. I went to high risk specialist then sent to the hospital in Denver to another high risk specialist. Both said no cerclage for me...now almost 21 wks. They said to risky also...given they think I have a small clot/tear in the placenta causing all my problems. They also say these clots/tears tend to resolve on their own. If not, bigger problems, but I will hope for the best. the only intervention for now is progesterone they say and weekly measuring of the cervix, still not dialated, funneling or effaced in any way. Hmmmmm. Time will tell. Oh, and both specialist today were big skeptics that bed rest makes any difference in outcomes but all agree it does not hurt and lots of activity might. So I feel better about moving around a bit inside the house at least, but will lay as much as I can and not lift a thing. No more of that Jessabella:) HelenGee, mine were optimistic that with a cervix this short there are several more weeks to be gotten out of a pregnancy. Doesn't it suck to have so many ultrasounds though and see the baby so much? I get more attached with each one. So in love already. Prior to this science we would be spared the visual of our perfect baby growing inside us.


----------



## Callie19st

Hi all just venting and any response or comment is welcomed i'm 35yrs old me and marvin been together for 5 years period was a few days late straight to the doctors i'm pregnant and happy did all i was suppose to do in o i miscarried alot of times.. I went for a ultrsound at einstein hospital here in philly so dr.chou suggest go to the high risk clinic so they suggest i get my cervix checked evryweek so the first week i get it check i'm 18 weeks anyways dr.chou says my cervix is open and he wantes me to get a cerclage the mcdonald one so he sends me home tell me what date to come in and get it they gave the epidural so i can get it do i didn't feel them doing it so afterwards they give a catheter cause my bladder was full and they wanna check the baby the chucks were wet so they send me home saying the surgery was a success i was told bed rest and etc... Come back monday they did the cerclage on a thursday so monday when i get there he gives me a ultrsound and then says i have a ruptured membrane. He said go home rest relax cause sometimes ur fluid can build up and come in wed i did by then no water left so they had to take the cerclage out inwhich i felt insert something vaginally so i can have the baby he was 9.2 ounces he was my 1st baby for me and marvin in a matter of 3 weeks i lost my baby and my job of 5years as a dental assistant cause he hired someone else...it's like i trusted the doctor he said this would make everything all better but instead now my baby is in heaven....................


----------



## MikaylasMummy

jessabella said:


> Hi girls...Oh I feel like such an idiot..guess I need to vent somewhere..Hubby bought me a new tv (not that we really needed one) but since Im always on the lounge watching it now he said I needed a bigger one and LED..so I didnt complain:happydance:
> Anyway hubby had it set up for them to deliver the tv and set it up..but when they go here they just took it out of the box and put it on the table...didnt set up anything. So I had to set up everything else..I thought it would be no big deal but I then set up the media centre..which is a big heavy computre box (should be holds about 800 movies) anyway..it was about three times heavier than I thought it would be..and it really hurt my back and now I feel so exausted..I feel like a big big idot for even doing it and now so worried about my baby...why did I even do it..I dont know ..:cry::cry::dohh::growlmad:
> I think that when you are back to feeling normal you forget about what you are and arnet meant to do..so now even though tv isnt perfectly set up..its set up and im lying down until hubby comes home except to eat and go for wee...
> anyway I guess Im saying this because I have no where else to vent and feel really stupid with myself..and also to remind you other girls not to do anything..even if you feel like you are able to.:blush:


oh dear..dont know about everyone else but iv been there..:blush:
hopefully things will settle down for u if u get back to resting and stop doing the heavy lifting!!i often get very sore especially since i have to lie or sit down as much as possible if i do happen to have to get up and rush around or do anything of the sort..give ur back and muscles a chance to relax and u may find it will be fine.x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

mich1365 said:


> In case this info has something to help someone else.....interesting to see how different docs treat similiar things. I went to high risk specialist then sent to the hospital in Denver to another high risk specialist. Both said no cerclage for me...now almost 21 wks. They said to risky also...given they think I have a small clot/tear in the placenta causing all my problems. They also say these clots/tears tend to resolve on their own. If not, bigger problems, but I will hope for the best. the only intervention for now is progesterone they say and weekly measuring of the cervix, still not dialated, funneling or effaced in any way. Hmmmmm. Time will tell. Oh, and both specialist today were big skeptics that bed rest makes any difference in outcomes but all agree it does not hurt and lots of activity might. So I feel better about moving around a bit inside the house at least, but will lay as much as I can and not lift a thing. No more of that Jessabella:) HelenGee, mine were optimistic that with a cervix this short there are several more weeks to be gotten out of a pregnancy. Doesn't it suck to have so many ultrasounds though and see the baby so much? I get more attached with each one. So in love already. Prior to this science we would be spared the visual of our perfect baby growing inside us.



hey hun..i too am not allowed a cerclage as my placenta is very low lying and a bit of it is actually dipping into my shortening cervix making a stitch too higher risk of infection to the placenta..my ob said he definatley wouldnt hit the placenta or pierce it.but if there was an infection there would be no time to get bubs out before it affected him.
as for bed rest not helping i beg to differ!i was 2.8cm(still a fair bit i know but at this point i had funneling of membranes) and with the progesterone pesseries some medication for contractions and bed rest i LENGTHENED to 3.3cms!started to relax a bit and move around some more and get more of a life back and shortened back to 2.9cm :dohh:
my funneling and shortening was noticed at 19 weeks and im still hanging in there at 29 weeks with no stitch!and a gigantic baby!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Callie19st said:


> Hi all just venting and any response or comment is welcomed i'm 35yrs old me and marvin been together for 5 years period was a few days late straight to the doctors i'm pregnant and happy did all i was suppose to do in o i miscarried alot of times.. I went for a ultrsound at einstein hospital here in philly so dr.chou suggest go to the high risk clinic so they suggest i get my cervix checked evryweek so the first week i get it check i'm 18 weeks anyways dr.chou says my cervix is open and he wantes me to get a cerclage the mcdonald one so he sends me home tell me what date to come in and get it they gave the epidural so i can get it do i didn't feel them doing it so afterwards they give a catheter cause my bladder was full and they wanna check the baby the chucks were wet so they send me home saying the surgery was a success i was told bed rest and etc... Come back monday they did the cerclage on a thursday so monday when i get there he gives me a ultrsound and then says i have a ruptured membrane. He said go home rest relax cause sometimes ur fluid can build up and come in wed i did by then no water left so they had to take the cerclage out inwhich i felt insert something vaginally so i can have the baby he was 9.2 ounces he was my 1st baby for me and marvin in a matter of 3 weeks i lost my baby and my job of 5years as a dental assistant cause he hired someone else...it's like i trusted the doctor he said this would make everything all better but instead now my baby is in heaven....................

so sorry for the loss of your precious baby.


----------



## mich1365

Yeah, even after the docs said bed rest is not proven to help, I am staying put. Gravity being what it is, it only makes sense. Yesterday was up twice to go downstairs to eat and it was amazing how that little bit made my pelvis feel so much heavier. Scary. Congrats on 29 weeks. I can imagine how happy I would feel. You are beyond the critical point and things are going to be ok!


----------



## mich1365

So very sorry Callie. I ache for you...there can be nothing in life like losing a child. Remember, the most amazing and wisest women in this world have lived the most devastating life experiences and survived. I just hope I can remember that if my situation does not turn out well.


----------



## jessabella

Now Im begining to get worried..I am actaully feeling better since my episode but down below feels weried..it is sore..like I have had sex or something TMI..sorry..but thats what it feels like..I dont know why..Today I have been sort of sick with reflux and when i feel asleep I got really sick and ahd to run to the bathroom...coughing and then got really sick in the sink..for some reason the coughing make my whohaa hurt even more..is this weired or what?? Anyone thing that something wrong down below? I have no idea what is going on or if everything okay..i dont have any bleeding or anything just normal loads of dishcharge so hoping that everything is okay..on the plus side..baby girl is kicking ALL THE TIME..in which they actaully hurt quite a bit..and feel like she is kicking me down below as well..anyone have advice about this..thanks in advance..I know is alot of personal info but didnt know where else to ask.


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies
i had all of the above problems in my pregnancy and more, to make a long story short if the cervix is shortening you can get a cerclage if their is enough cervix left to do the procedure i had my last cerclage @ 24 weeks, so if your 20 weeks you should be able to get one also i have heard the p 17 injections actually help to lenghten the cervix. you may also ask your doc about getting the injections for your baby's lungs if you are @ risk for pretem birth, i dont want to scare you ladies. I had all of your problems and delivered @ 25+2 after my secound stitch failed.

good luck to you both


----------



## HelenGee

Jessabella - I don't know about the reflux but I honestly think that the pain may be ligaments stretching. Obviously if you're unsure get it checked out but the baby is doubling in weight at this stage which means stretching and pulling. I had round ligament pain with my first at this stage and it was like being stabbed in the groin. Hope you're ok x


----------



## lizziedripping

Jessabells - try not to worry. I had lots of bulging. pressure, soreness and general feelings of prem labour throughout the entire twin pregnancy hun - it was terrifying. Coughing or vomiting will put pressure on your cervix and stitch, but not enough to induce changes, just enough for you to feel it.

I only had to lift a light bag up and I felt like the babies were going to fall out. Keep remembering that by 24 wks I had 8/9Ibs of pressure on my cervix and it still held. The stitch doesn't always work for all women - even if it's placed electively, but it usually does work. 

I am HUGE fan of bed rest, my consultant never told me to do it, despite my poor history, but I felt that it could only be a good thing to take that much weight off my cervix as much as was humanely possible. I even crawled up the stairs for 6 months.

There is no way to stop the anxiety and fear when you have faced the loss of a baby like this, unfortunately for us IC ladies we don't get to relax and enjoy pregnancy :( That said, I can vouch for the fact that you can have a myriad of hideous, labour-like symptoms but still go on against the odds to make it to term. x


----------



## SugarKisses

Hi everyone, just thought I would do a quick update as I am hopefully going into hospital next week for bedrest.
I hope everyone is keeping well and everythings looking good?
I am 21 weeks now, not fa away from where it went wrong the last 2 times so im getting more anxious with every passing day...but I had a cervical scan yesterday and all is looking well. The consultant got a good look at my cervix as I had a full bladder but because of this it had stretched my cervix to 7cm and no ones is that long lol, he said he estimates it to be about 4-5cm with an empty bladder, which is FAB because I normally measure 3cm....so hopefully the progesterone pessaries I am on are doing their magic. 

Lots of love and belly rubs :kiss:


----------



## mich1365

wondering how everyone else is doing a week later. Things here are the same and bed rest seems to be helping. I have gone from 1.4 to 1.7 in a week. The small clot I had seems to dissipated. Because I am only 22 weeks the next six seemed daunting.Curious how much those of you on bedrest are sitting up?I had a massage last week and plan to continue every 10 days. Very helpful.A curious thing... Each time I have a vaginal measurement I bleed like crazy and it freaks me out knowing I have to deal with this every week. Updates when you get time...


----------



## jessabella

Hi everyone...I am definantly listening to you girls when you say I should just take it easy..try not to get anxious and remain on bedrest..I know that I did way way way too much two weeks ago...I was in pain the entire week..and sore like I had been to the gym or something...I also had bad cramps as well..so I took it very easy after that and got so much better..I was freaking otu so bad..I also found that I get really bad pains from trapped wind..of all things...from having to much dairy..so I have tried to not have to much of heavy dairy and if I do I take gas x medication to help and it has been helping alot..now I have to deal with heartburn every single night and morning and it is the worst let me tell you...I wake up each morning at 5 am unable to go back to sleep because of the heartburn...but I guess this is being pergnant..not to mention I have a lapband plasted on my upper stomach so it makes things alot worse..
As for my condition..well went to hospital ...FINALLY... I wanted a specific appointment to check my cervix and a scan but they woudnt give it to me..said that as long as I wasnt have contractions or bleeding then to just go to my normal consultant appointment..so that was last week...it was normal as usual at first until i told the I had the stitch in place and then they finally got my doctor in..he had a talk with me and said that things looks fine:shrug: how does he know? No scan...no look inside..nothing...all he did was ask what my discharge was like and if i had contractions or pains..I told him everything and he said to just keep taking it easy and I can remain to very light activity..said the stitch seems to be holding well and since I have no symptoms of preterm labour than I should be fine!:dohh:
Well I am remaining on bedrest and hubby said no:sex:....says he doesnt care what the doctor says...for me taking it easy until she arrives and let me know if im not up to do anything...:hugs:gotta love him!!
Oh also the doctor said for me to not take the progestrone anylonger..said to continue to take it every other day until I run out..which will be mid next week...Im a little afraid as I dont knwo if this is what has kept me from not having contractions or anything..but I suppose will find out after Im not using it any longer. I dont like taking these risks:cry: Id much rather take something for nothing until things were save (28 weeks or so)
Anyway so that is where I am ladies..I have skiped my first day of progestrone and well nothing has changed..I actually feel GREAT!! 
Hope you girls are carrying on well!! Keep rested!:coffee:


----------



## mich1365

jessabella said:


> Hi everyone...I am definantly listening to you girls when you say I should just take it easy..try not to get anxious and remain on bedrest..I know that I did way way way too much two weeks ago...I was in pain the entire week..and sore like I had been to the gym or something...I also had bad cramps as well..so I took it very easy after that and got so much better..I was freaking otu so bad..I also found that I get really bad pains from trapped wind..of all things...from having to much dairy..so I have tried to not have to much of heavy dairy and if I do I take gas x medication to help and it has been helping alot..now I have to deal with heartburn every single night and morning and it is the worst let me tell you...I wake up each morning at 5 am unable to go back to sleep because of the heartburn...but I guess this is being pergnant..not to mention I have a lapband plasted on my upper stomach so it makes things alot worse..
> As for my condition..well went to hospital ...FINALLY... I wanted a specific appointment to check my cervix and a scan but they woudnt give it to me..said that as long as I wasnt have contractions or bleeding then to just go to my normal consultant appointment..so that was last week...it was normal as usual at first until i told the I had the stitch in place and then they finally got my doctor in..he had a talk with me and said that things looks fine:shrug: how does he know? No scan...no look inside..nothing...all he did was ask what my discharge was like and if i had contractions or pains..I told him everything and he said to just keep taking it easy and I can remain to very light activity..said the stitch seems to be holding well and since I have no symptoms of preterm labour than I should be fine!:dohh:
> Well I am remaining on bedrest and hubby said no:sex:....says he doesnt care what the doctor says...for me taking it easy until she arrives and let me know if im not up to do anything...:hugs:gotta love him!!
> Oh also the doctor said for me to not take the progestrone anylonger..said to continue to take it every other day until I run out..which will be mid next week...Im a little afraid as I dont knwo if this is what has kept me from not having contractions or anything..but I suppose will find out after Im not using it any longer. I dont like taking these risks:cry: Id much rather take something for nothing until things were save (28 weeks or so)
> Anyway so that is where I am ladies..I have skiped my first day of progestrone and well nothing has changed..I actually feel GREAT!!
> Hope you girls are carrying on well!! Keep rested!:coffee:

Such comorting and great news all is steady...and so critical to have supportive husbands. Sure helps matters. Question...what was the reason they said to stop progesterone?


----------



## jessabella

Well they stopped it because he said I didn't really need it and was only given it in the first place because I asked for it and I was so worrisome at the time. But he said the don't usually give it after a stitch, it's either or but not both. He also said I looked perfectly fine and highly doubt I will start going in labour early:shrug:


----------



## lizziedripping

Jessabella - I too would be anxious about stopping the progesterone, but to reassure you, it's effect is valuable from 14 to 24 wks, but after that is negligable. Your cervix only needs firming up around that "danger zone" when an incompetent cervix is a threat to a small baby. After that time it is no longer an issue. Try not to worry, all the signs are good :hugs:


----------



## jessabella

You know waht that is the exact same thing the the doctor said about it..he said by now its not really affective..
So here is my new worry. Baby has been quiet lately..I can feel her moving about a little but no kicks and not really alot of movement for two days..and Im so woried..last night was the first night I was able to sleep tlll 9am..and actaully I feel back asleep after that and just nnow getting otu of bed (12miday) So when I went to the loo...I know TMI..
but I went to the loo and wiped and there was alot ..I mean alot of discharge....it was thick and dark colour ...looked like brown blood in it as well. This has never happned...hubby says its nothing..says its because I didnt wake up in the middle of the night to go to the loo and since I havent got to the toliet in so long havent wiped any of it away so its all just collected there..I dont know ..but it was alot and dark..he said maybe ti was just dark because it was so much of it and you cant tell how dark it is when it is a little..
I know this is gross but im so worried because I really dont want anything to happen ..im 25 weeks angoing great and really hopping for little Olivia to stay inside longer...
The good side is there are no cramps or anything like that ..and no other signs...
I do have period type pains every day though..butthey are so light..doctor said not to worry about them..Im trying to have confidence in the doctors is all...


----------



## lizziedripping

Sounds like some old dislodged blood to me, and not something to be overly concerned about. As for movements, they can ebb and flow and it be perfectly normal hun. If discharge happens again and/or you are still feeling a significant lack of movement, then it never hurts to have a check up.

WIth the twins I had days where they were very quiet, then in the evening they suddenly start tripping light fantasatic on my bladder ;) I'd say if there is a general reduction of movement over the day (i.e. you don't feel much at all) then pop into L&D for them to listen in. It's always very ressuring to get their confirmation all is well. You do have to trust your doc, but it never hurts to check and check again x


----------



## jessabella

oh my ..well Im getting kicks for life now..I had two bites of my curry noodles and well she wont stop now..hey i dont mind ..my mind is at ease now that I know she is okay in there!! maybe a bit warm though!! hahah
I had another spot when I wiped this afternoon but it was dark..and nothing else other than that ..so Im going to just take it easy..didnt go to church or evan have a shower...just resting..
This was meant to be my first week to getting back into light activity and I was excited to clean the house..which felt great ..although I took two days to do it..because I didnt want to over do anything like last time..I actaully felt great after doing it..and only stayed on my feet for about half an hour at a time then took rests..
I was excited about getting back to church today after 6 weeks of being away..but oh well..maybe next week! 
Thanks lizzy..you always reasure me...and if you can carry twins I know Ive got hope..i always think about you when I get worried..to not stress and just think of the positive outcomes of so many that I have read about ..like yourself.


----------



## lizziedripping

Do take care Jessabella. Remember I only got to term with twins because I stayed off my feet altogether - no housework, no outings, minimal shuffling around the house. That and the stitch got me there. You don't have other kids to take care of, so take full advantage of your opportunity to rest completely. Cleaning the house can wait hun xxx


----------



## jessabella

yes maamm:flower:


----------



## jessabella

Hey there girls! I hope everyone is ok! I know this may sound like tmi but I'm worried, as usual! Well I am stll having a yucky discharge. I don't know if it is normal or what! I don't even know if its blood in the discharge or what, t is sticky looking and brown creamy colour. Very different looking than the discharge I use to have! It is also thicker and the fist day was sort of thinker than this, wide! Can't really explain but it's writer! I hope this isn't my plug that I have heard about??? Otherwise I feel normal. I haven't normal cramps which are like light period cramps and nor really too bad unless Olivia is going forgold with kick at same time. Oh and her movements are regular so I know she is still happy inside. I'm just worried about this yucky dischard, oh and it's smelly too. 
Any idea what's going on?


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey ladies..just wondering has anyone started having period like pains?i dont have a stitch in..i havnt had any extra discharge but for the last three days iv been very uncomfortable with fairly strong period like aches in my lower belly and sometimes round into my back..they are not regular and not getting worse just staying the same.i am assuming cos i have had no blood/discharge its nothing too serious and i have a scan on friday to check my cervix just wondering if anyone else is getting this and is it relatively normal?by the way im 30+2 today..xo


----------



## MikaylasMummy

oh and i forgot to mention his movements are quite painful atm as well.every roll really aches in the front of my belly


----------



## jessabella

I have these same pains...they arent getting worse just here sometims and someteims not here..but very unconforatable and annoying...
but I do have discharge ..no blod though..well i dont know if its blood or not...

Lucky you..you get a scan..I dont get anymore scans they haev told me unless it seems like something is going wrong...
Hope you let us know how your scan goes!!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

aw really??my discharge has increased slightly but it is still the same yellowy colour its just gotten more stringy..i dont think urs should have colour to it maybe there is an infection it should be looked at??i am through a private ob here (in the public system i would be seen by an ob as i am high risk but im not sure how many scans ect i would be having) but for my actual cervix scans which are done in my ob's office but with a proper sonographer i have to pay $130 per time and i usually have them once a month so one visit ob a fortnight then scan fortnight after that..from medicare i get back about $60 of that..so its kinda expensive but not so bad for us.my ob appointments are $80 but medicare gives me back $69 of that so they end up being about $10 which is great.and each visit with him he does a quick ultrasound to check the heartbeat and position of my placenta as it is still very low lying and im pretty sure he can see if there is any funneling of membranes just from the abdo scan so i am happy i know for sure whats going on every fortnight.
surely in ur position u should have more scans??i guess cos i couldnt have a stitch mine is more likely to get worse sooner though.xo


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey ladies. Discharge can be normal, and plug looks like big lump of bloody snot - sorry, but it does ;) If you're concerned, get looked at - they really don't mind.

As for cramps at 30wks, they again can be normal. I had sometimes painful tightenings from 25wks which terrified me. They happened over a few hours every day, but never came more than 10-15mins apart. Actual labour is often unmistakeable - the contractions are regular as clockwork and don't go away. Again, if they pick up in frequency or intensity, then get checked out xxx


----------



## alparen

thanks so much for all that info! I have had 2 LEEP procedures to remove high grade cin 3 cells on my cervix and it has left me with a very shortened cervix they had to remove a lot both times... My gyno in my hometown told me if i get pregnant i may have to be stitched up because they think my cevix will not be able to hold itself.. they said 12 weeks and they would know.. my first ultrasound is scheduled for october 22 which will date me 13 weeks 4 days (if everything falls with my period date won't know for sure till my first scan) 
Was it painful to have done? i'm so scared of having to get it done and then being stuck on bed rest ect as i have 3 dogs to tend to and one is just a small puppy....


----------



## lizziedripping

Stitch placement doesn't hurt at the time because you have a spinal to get it done. I wasn't that sore (compared to childbirth) afterwards, but did have lots of tightenings and aching which made me feel like I wouldn't make it past 20wks. I also felt quite poorly for 3wks after, but then I had a more complex stitch placed which weaved thru my bladder and vaginal walls - it took it's toll but did a fantastic job. I rested because I was carrying twins, but usually women having an elective stitch don't have to rest, but do need to take things easy.

I had two older kids to look after, so your doggies shouldn't be an issue. I'd have the stitch hun, a prem baby is horrendous, and the stitch works so well, especially when placed at 12wks. Better to be safe than sorry ;)


----------



## mummyof7

hello im new here, a little history i had dd1 may 99 38 weeks went for check up and was told i was 3 cm failure to progress and fetal distress emergency section, dd2 12 week scan they found a 4cm fibroid had prom @34 weeks breech c section all well discharged 48 hrs after, dd3 early bleeding until 10 weeks fibroid now measuring 8cm prom vbac 3 hours start to finish all well discharged after 48 hours.
this is where things started getting bad had my dds angel jan 09 @21 weeks due to potters syndrome 10 cm fibroid, july 2009 had dd4 @22 weeks my waters were bulging drs refused to help her due to gestation, after this i was told that the weight of my fibroid was making my cervix week, december 2009 i had my fibroid removed @12 cms, missed my auntie flo in march though maybe something to do with the amount of surgery i had undergone.
well to my surprise at a 6 week reassurence scan i was told i was expecting twins @ 14 weeks i had my stitch placed with a spinal and i am pleased to say that i am now 20 wks + 4 with boy girl twins am on modified bed rest but my cervix is closed :happydance: im sorry that this post is so long i just want to let other women know that so far the stitch is working for me good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## jessabella

MikaylasMummy said:


> aw really??my discharge has increased slightly but it is still the same yellowy colour its just gotten more stringy..i dont think urs should have colour to it maybe there is an infection it should be looked at??i am through a private ob here (in the public system i would be seen by an ob as i am high risk but im not sure how many scans ect i would be having) but for my actual cervix scans which are done in my ob's office but with a proper sonographer i have to pay $130 per time and i usually have them once a month so one visit ob a fortnight then scan fortnight after that..from medicare i get back about $60 of that..so its kinda expensive but not so bad for us.my ob appointments are $80 but medicare gives me back $69 of that so they end up being about $10 which is great.and each visit with him he does a quick ultrasound to check the heartbeat and position of my placenta as it is still very low lying and im pretty sure he can see if there is any funneling of membranes just from the abdo scan so i am happy i know for sure whats going on every fortnight.
> surely in ur position u should have more scans??i guess cos i couldnt have a stitch mine is more likely to get worse sooner though.xo

Oh I didnt know you were in America..okay that changes alot..but I think they have NHS cutbacks here and is why they are only giving me two scans..but you would tink with a stitch they would be wanting to messure me more offten with a scan..just my opinion.:shrug: 
But since I dont have any signs or problems they have just put me back inthe same position as any other pregnant person.:dohh:


----------



## jessabella

UDATE: so girls I spoke with my MW and then they refered me to triage..
Triage said it sounded like I was dehydrated:shrug: So told me to have 2L of water throughout the night and then ring them in the morning if things didnt change..and what do you know ..things did change..after the first L the cramps went away and now the discharge is back to normal..who woudl have thought!:flower:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

jessabella said:


> MikaylasMummy said:
> 
> 
> aw really??my discharge has increased slightly but it is still the same yellowy colour its just gotten more stringy..i dont think urs should have colour to it maybe there is an infection it should be looked at??i am through a private ob here (in the public system i would be seen by an ob as i am high risk but im not sure how many scans ect i would be having) but for my actual cervix scans which are done in my ob's office but with a proper sonographer i have to pay $130 per time and i usually have them once a month so one visit ob a fortnight then scan fortnight after that..from medicare i get back about $60 of that..so its kinda expensive but not so bad for us.my ob appointments are $80 but medicare gives me back $69 of that so they end up being about $10 which is great.and each visit with him he does a quick ultrasound to check the heartbeat and position of my placenta as it is still very low lying and im pretty sure he can see if there is any funneling of membranes just from the abdo scan so i am happy i know for sure whats going on every fortnight.
> surely in ur position u should have more scans??i guess cos i couldnt have a stitch mine is more likely to get worse sooner though.xo
> 
> Oh I didnt know you were in America..okay that changes alot..but I think they have NHS cutbacks here and is why they are only giving me two scans..but you would tink with a stitch they would be wanting to messure me more offten with a scan..just my opinion.:shrug:
> But since I dont have any signs or problems they have just put me back inthe same position as any other pregnant person.:dohh:Click to expand...


na im in australia..here we have medicare which u can have all ur prenatal care for free and go through just the midwives at the public hospital.but u still have to pay for ur 12 week nuchal..the 20 week scan though is bulk billed..both are done at private seperate radiology places but is billed straight to medicare.im not sure what would happen in the public system if i needed all these extra scans here not sure whether the hospital would do them in which case they would be free as all services in the public hospital are free or whether i would have been sent to the private ones to pay and get my rebate back..however i chose to go through my private insurance this time as i had a very complicated birth with my first and the public system just doesnt cut it in my mind with the amount of care i need this time regardless of the fact that i have developed this shortening cervix and previa!i needed to be listened to and i wanted to be able to call the shots to a degree and i wanted a skilled ob to do my c-section not a potential student in the public!
we have the public system here but lots of people chose to have private insurance as well as u get a tax break..u can claim lots more things like natural therapies and dental ect and if u need "elective" surgery u will be in the next day not put on a year long waiting list.
compared to oh's wages the amounts we pay for my prenatal care arent that much when u consider what we get back.i will be in the nice private hospital with my own room and it is much quieter with more help there.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

jessabella said:


> UDATE: so girls I spoke with my MW and then they refered me to triage..
> Triage said it sounded like I was dehydrated:shrug: So told me to have 2L of water throughout the night and then ring them in the morning if things didnt change..and what do you know ..things did change..after the first L the cramps went away and now the discharge is back to normal..who woudl have thought!:flower:

huh!who would have thought indeed!so happy things have calmed down for you!

i have still been having some very uncomfortable period pains today as well and i felt quite queasy for a few hours..have come home from work tonight and sorry TMI but had painful diarreah and have been emptied..sorry again!is this a bad thing or probably nothing?bubby is still moving around happily and i have still not had any change in discharge however with my first i got to 4cms dialated with no labour at all and had no show or extra discharge..so im not basing everything soley on that.i cant believe i have to wait a whole nother day to have the scan..im pretty sure iv at least shortened a bit more with all these pains and extra pressure on my pubic bone and tail bone.


----------



## mich1365

Jessabella...my doc told me that after taking progesterone suppositories many women all of the sudden have a gross gooey large discharge and come in freaked out...it collects in a vaginal cavity and then eventually falls out. So maybe that is what it all was. She warned me ahead so in case it happens to me I dont get upset.
Have they been doing cervical measures and are you the same at 1.5 as originally. I was wondering because that is comforting to know that at that measure it can still hold strong.
MM.....please let us know about the scan. good news is that even if you are close, your baby will be ok at this point!

As for me, having the same experience as MM. No cerclage, only bedrest and progesterone suppositories. After 2 weeks, now I am 2.2cm, up from 1.4.
I was sensitive and bleeding during exams and now I am not at all and clot went away. Im so tired of the bed after 20 days here almost, but guess I could be here until Xmas if all is going well with our little guy. Seems impossible! The 1st two weeks were fun...to relax, catch up on stuff, and have a break from my two year old for the 1st time in 2 years. Now Im over it:blush: but oh well. Too afraid to move much!


----------



## lizziedripping

mummyof7 said:


> hello im new here, a little history i had dd1 may 99 38 weeks went for check up and was told i was 3 cm failure to progress and fetal distress emergency section, dd2 12 week scan they found a 4cm fibroid had prom @34 weeks breech c section all well discharged 48 hrs after, dd3 early bleeding until 10 weeks fibroid now measuring 8cm prom vbac 3 hours start to finish all well discharged after 48 hours.
> this is where things started getting bad had my dds angel jan 09 @21 weeks due to potters syndrome 10 cm fibroid, july 2009 had dd4 @22 weeks my waters were bulging drs refused to help her due to gestation, after this i was told that the weight of my fibroid was making my cervix week, december 2009 i had my fibroid removed @12 cms, missed my auntie flo in march though maybe something to do with the amount of surgery i had undergone.
> well to my surprise at a 6 week reassurence scan i was told i was expecting twins @ 14 weeks i had my stitch placed with a spinal and i am pleased to say that i am now 20 wks + 4 with boy girl twins am on modified bed rest but my cervix is closed :happydance: im sorry that this post is so long i just want to let other women know that so far the stitch is working for me good luck everyone :dust:

Welcome Mummy7! I too had a stitch placed with my twins and made it to 38wks and scheduled section. You need any advice, I'm always here :hugs:

Jessabella - I know I'm sounding bossy hun, and I apologise, but IC is an issue I feel so strongly about, and I just want you to avoid my preemie horror :hugs: On that note - drinking water is sooooo important. With twins I was on 2/3 glasses per hour, and that was the only way to keep my "pee" clear - otherwise it was like treacle TMI :blush:

With a singleton you probably don't need as much, but atleast a glass per hour should suffice. It does help prevent PTL too. xxx


----------



## mummyof7

thankyou im so glad that it worked for you too :) they want to deliver me by section around 36 weeks as i have had a lot of womb surgery should i still ask for the steroid shots i had with my 34 and 35 weeker at 20 wks 4 days the twins estimated weight is girl 12 oz and boy 11 oz does this sound right ? 

Welcome Mummy7! I too had a stitch placed with my twins and made it to 38wks and scheduled section. You need any advice, I'm always here :hugs:

i have to drink loads to to keep the pee clear hubby laughs that i have become a wee wee obsessed lady but keeping it clear keeps the tightenings away so i defo agree :)


Jessabella - I know I'm sounding bossy hun, and I apologise, but IC is an issue I feel so strongly about, and I just want you to avoid my preemie horror :hugs: On that note - drinking water is sooooo important. With twins I was on 2/3 glasses per hour, and that was the only way to keep my "pee" clear - otherwise it was like treacle TMI :blush:


----------



## jessabella

lizziedripping said:


> mummyof7 said:
> 
> 
> hello im new here, a little history i had dd1 may 99 38 weeks went for check up and was told i was 3 cm failure to progress and fetal distress emergency section, dd2 12 week scan they found a 4cm fibroid had prom @34 weeks breech c section all well discharged 48 hrs after, dd3 early bleeding until 10 weeks fibroid now measuring 8cm prom vbac 3 hours start to finish all well discharged after 48 hours.
> this is where things started getting bad had my dds angel jan 09 @21 weeks due to potters syndrome 10 cm fibroid, july 2009 had dd4 @22 weeks my waters were bulging drs refused to help her due to gestation, after this i was told that the weight of my fibroid was making my cervix week, december 2009 i had my fibroid removed @12 cms, missed my auntie flo in march though maybe something to do with the amount of surgery i had undergone.
> well to my surprise at a 6 week reassurence scan i was told i was expecting twins @ 14 weeks i had my stitch placed with a spinal and i am pleased to say that i am now 20 wks + 4 with boy girl twins am on modified bed rest but my cervix is closed :happydance: im sorry that this post is so long i just want to let other women know that so far the stitch is working for me good luck everyone :dust:
> 
> Welcome Mummy7! I too had a stitch placed with my twins and made it to 38wks and scheduled section. You need any advice, I'm always here :hugs:
> 
> Jessabella - I know I'm sounding bossy hun, and I apologise, but IC is an issue I feel so strongly about, and I just want you to avoid my preemie horror :hugs: On that note - drinking water is sooooo important. With twins I was on 2/3 glasses per hour, and that was the only way to keep my "pee" clear - otherwise it was like treacle TMI :blush:
> 
> With a singleton you probably don't need as much, but atleast a glass per hour should suffice. It does help prevent PTL too. xxxClick to expand...




Bossy...NO WAY..youre helpful and loving with all your advice!:hugs:I only say yess maamm because I know I need to listen to you because you have more experience than I do..and I am stuborn sometimes:blush:

I appreciate all of you...Im really trying to keep up with the water..
Everything is going okay now...baby is really really KICKING up a storm ..my belly looks like an alien is inside...
TODAY IM 26 WEEKS!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lizziedripping

Mummyof7 - steroids not necessary once a baby reaches 34wks gestation. Weights sound perfect for 20wks xxx

PS - Anyone know if MPG1502 is ok? She hasn't been on the board since the 20th, so getting a bit concerned. She is at 30wks now so things are not quite so worrisome as they were 8wks ago x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey ladies..scan thismorning in 2 hours!a little excited a little nervous.i have been in sooooo much pain and every time i do a wee it feels like baby is trying to drop out (i think its the position of sitting on the toilet?) so am a little worried things have been progressing but im 30+5 now and im sure they can hopefully hold it off another two weeks (hopefully) and then i will quit being worried cos although he'l be premmie im sure hel be fine cos of his big size..i am just hoping he is still 2 weeks ahead in growth as he was at every scan between 20-30 weeks!cos that would make him the size of a 33 weeker right now!wish me luck.x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

well i had my scan and everything seems to be going quite well :happydance:
my cervix is down to 28mm (it was 29mm last time it was checked) but to me that seems quite good for nearly 31 weeks?she said there was no membranes around and the cervix was all closed. so i am thinking its quite possible after all this hassle i will carry to term!i am going to ask my doc in 2 weeks if we can move the ceaser forward to 38 weeks instead of 39 as i have been so prepared for this baby to come really early and i am MASSIVE already no one can beleive i have 9 weeks left!

i am 30+5 today and baby is measuring 32+2..so still quite a big boy so i know he'l be fine to go that extra week early.his bladder was full from drinking the fluid and we saw him drinking it on the 4D which was adorable!she also said she could see him practising his breathing so he's doing everything right.

my placenta has moved 3cms away from my cervix which didnt matter much cos i require a csection regardless but still good news. i honestly think now i will be right to carry on life a bit more normal than i have been and start preparing the house for bubs since its a pigsty cos iv not been able to vacum ect!


----------



## mich1365

MM.....Such wonderful happy news. So happy for you after the last months of worry. Now hopefully you get to enjoy a little as most pregnant women can...you deserve that! Thanks for giving the rest of us hope too!


----------



## jessabella

ahhh IM so excited for you..there is hope for all of us!! Keep us updated and many prayers with good luck as well that you will hang on..I would do the same thing and ask them to bring it to 38 weeks as well..is it bad that I am hoping for ababy to go just till 38 weeks and then come right out herself?


----------



## Aspen10

Hi there, I was wondering if I could join you ladies on here? A little bit about myself, currently 19 weeks pregnant with twins. I had a shirodkar stitch placed at 12 weeks, this was due to a previous loss of twins at 22weeks 5days in my previous pregnancy. My cervix was fine at 20 week scan but at 21 weeks I had another scAn and it was seen that cervix had opened. An emergent cerclage was attempted to be placed and the amniotic sac of baby was ruptured during procedure. I went 10 days before the contractions started and unfortunately I lost both babies, was an extremely sad time for us. However we continued with the ivf treatment and I have been blessed with twins again although it's so scary. 

I had my last scan on Wednesday and cervix is holding well with stitch, length was around 4.9cm. I have placed myself on bed rest since 12 weeks and although I have been told that it won't make any difference i really don't want to take any risks. I lay on the couch in the day and have recently just been leaving the house to go to appts or other necessary trips. I'm really not sure on how struct the bed rest should be as every time I do walk now I'm out of breath and feel very unfit. 

I really hope I can join you ladies and provide support for one another to get through these tough days. My first milestone being 21 weeks when it went wrong last time.

Looking forward to getting to know you all and any advice would be appreciated.

X


----------



## MikaylasMummy

thanks so much ladies =) feeling so happy and positive about the little man now i just know he's guna be a healthy lil chubba!just like my first lo and she was soooo cute with big lips and a chubby face cos she was 9pound 4.lol.
jessabella its not wrong at all!lol.not many women go through thinking the worst and that their baby might come so early its dangerous and then have to go all the way to term!lol.i think my dr will move mine earlier there's no reason why not bub is healthy measuring 2 weeks ahead and doing all the right things im sure he'l be fine!
with mikayla i had threatened preterm at 33 weeks with steroids due to a severe bleed and ended up going 9days over before being induced!it was torture when they prepare u for a premmie and u go OVER!!

welcome aspen10..im so sorry for the loss of ur twins and i hope this time ur stitch is successful..i am not carrying twins but was unable to receive a stitch and bed rest and medication lengthened my cervix so no matter what they say i know it helps!


----------



## jessabella

Aspen10 said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if I could join you ladies on here? A little bit about myself, currently 19 weeks pregnant with twins. I had a shirodkar stitch placed at 12 weeks, this was due to a previous loss of twins at 22weeks 5days in my previous pregnancy. My cervix was fine at 20 week scan but at 21 weeks I had another scAn and it was seen that cervix had opened. An emergent cerclage was attempted to be placed and the amniotic sac of baby was ruptured during procedure. I went 10 days before the contractions started and unfortunately I lost both babies, was an extremely sad time for us. However we continued with the ivf treatment and I have been blessed with twins again although it's so scary.
> 
> I had my last scan on Wednesday and cervix is holding well with stitch, length was around 4.9cm. I have placed myself on bed rest since 12 weeks and although I have been told that it won't make any difference i really don't want to take any risks. I lay on the couch in the day and have recently just been leaving the house to go to appts or other necessary trips. I'm really not sure on how struct the bed rest should be as every time I do walk now I'm out of breath and feel very unfit.
> 
> I really hope I can join you ladies and provide support for one another to get through these tough days. My first milestone being 21 weeks when it went wrong last time.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all and any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> X

wow they measured you and gave you another scan..they wont do that for me..what part of kent are you..maybe my doctors are dodgy:dohh:


----------



## Aspen10

Hi jessabella, I was seeing a private consultant in Sevenoaks so he saw me for anomoly scan at 20 weeks and was gonna see me 2 weeks later, but cos he knew I was worried he agreed to check again a week later. I'm with the same consultant this time and after my appt on wednesday im seeing him again in 2 weeks. It is expensive but at least I cansee him when I need to. I'm not far from you only in Gravesend. I paid privately for him to do my stitch too.


----------



## jessabella

Do you mind sending me a PM to give me details and how much it cost..I dont care if he is exspensive...I just feel like I need to know details..is that weired?? I have private insurance as well..maybe that will offset the cost..I dont know ..or maybe I should just trust my doctors:blush:


----------



## Aspen10

I'm unsure how to send a pm?? Could u advise pls


----------



## jessabella

you can just click on my name and then go to send private message.:flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey everyone. Hi Aspen10 - so sorry to hear you lost your twins love, that is heartbreaking. I'm thrilled that you're pregnant with twins again tho hun x

I'm not sure how much of my story you know, but I recently had twins after a shirodkar stitch was placed at 12wks. My pregnancy was scary, plagued with BH contractions and lots of frightening symptoms, but none of them amounted to anything and I went on to deliver 9 and 7Ib twins at 38 plus weeks.

I had cervical scans every 3wks from 15wks, and mine was 4cms at 18wks, so yours is looking excellent. The shirodkar stitch is brilliant, and held absolutely firm for my massive pregnancy, when my cervix was under a huge strain. Your current cervical length makes it unlikely that it will now shorten and open over the next few weeks. The stitch creates an overall tension in the cervix, and makes it firm and closed where previously it opened.

When I had the stitch placedm the doc said she had never seen such a floppy cervix - which it shouldn't be at 12wks. Despite that, it didn't change at all until 25wks, when it had funneled slightly at the top. It never funneled past the stitch tho, so it definitely did its job.

As for rest, I kept off my feet pretty much round the clock. Tbh, I felt like the babies were falling out throughout the pregnancy, and I daren't be upright for more than 20mins anyway. I was too scared to do anything but lie down!! :-( I too was never officially told to rest, but I wasn't taking any chances.

The twin pregnancy threw up lots of extra aches and pains which mimicked prem labour for me, so the second/early third trimester wasn't much fun, but it was all worth it in the end to bring home two healthy chunks ;-)

I believe ALL twin ladies should rest anyway, but especially us IC mamas. Take care, and please let us know how you get on. If there's anything you need to ask, please do - I really want to help support you thru the next few months x

PS - Drink 2/3 glasses of water per hour with twins x


----------



## Aspen10

Jessabelle, I have clicked onto your profile however nowhere does it state send a pm? Sorry am I just being stupid here?


----------



## Aspen10

Hi Lizzie

Many thanks for your message. Gosh u didn't have an easy ride either. Can't believe what great weight your twins were and well done on getting to 38 weeks, really does provide me with confidence that it can be done.

I've been terrified of things going wrong and have had loads of scans already. I also had a pretty rough ride up to 14 weeks with big bleeds at 9 and 11 weeks and then there was a hematoma which could be seen on scan. Thankfully disappeared at 15 weeks scan. 

I have been on strict bed rest since around 12 weeks (self imposed). I have seen 2 consultants who have both said that br makes no difference. Like u though I am too frightened to carry on as normal. My daily routine is to get out of bed around 12 ish and then go lie on couch downstairs for tbe rest of the day. Getting up to go toilet and then getting up to put tv on, grab something or eat my food. I'm staying with my mum so she prepares my food for me. Lizzie, what did your daily routine consist of? How much did you actually get up and walk around or leave the house. Mobviously leave the hous for appts, blood tests etc. 

My knee has really started to hurt and my skin is becoming quite saggy where I amlying down most of the time. My back also really aches some days. Did you do any sort of exercises? When did you start to walk around and get back on your feet? Sorry for all the questions, but it's so nice to be able to talk to someone who also carried twins. Did you wear any sort of compression stockings?

I'm so sorry to bombard you with all these questions!, would be grateful for any sort of advice. 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well. Seems everyone is a little further on than me.

Lizzie, your family pic of your children looks great x


----------



## lizziedripping

jessabella said:


> Do you mind sending me a PM to give me details and how much it cost..I dont care if he is exspensive...I just feel like I need to know details..is that weired?? I have private insurance as well..maybe that will offset the cost..I dont know ..or maybe I should just trust my doctors:blush:

JB- you have now reached a stage where you don't need scans tooo frequently, and remember docs are always mindful of the small infection risk everytime they internally scan your cervix - it's a case of balancing the risk hun x


----------



## lizziedripping

Aspen10 said:


> Hi Lizzie
> 
> Many thanks for your message. Gosh u didn't have an easy ride either. Can't believe what great weight your twins were and well done on getting to 38 weeks, really does provide me with confidence that it can be done.
> 
> I've been terrified of things going wrong and have had loads of scans already. I also had a pretty rough ride up to 14 weeks with big bleeds at 9 and 11 weeks and then there was a hematoma which could be seen on scan. Thankfully disappeared at 15 weeks scan.
> 
> I have been on strict bed rest since around 12 weeks (self imposed). I have seen 2 consultants who have both said that br makes no difference. Like u though I am too frightened to carry on as normal. My daily routine is to get out of bed around 12 ish and then go lie on couch downstairs for tbe rest of the day. Getting up to go toilet and then getting up to put tv on, grab something or eat my food. I'm staying with my mum so she prepares my food for me. Lizzie, what did your daily routine consist of? How much did you actually get up and walk around or leave the house. Mobviously leave the hous for appts, blood tests etc.
> 
> My knee has really started to hurt and my skin is becoming quite saggy where I amlying down most of the time. My back also really aches some days. Did you do any sort of exercises? When did you start to walk around and get back on your feet? Sorry for all the questions, but it's so nice to be able to talk to someone who also carried twins. Did you wear any sort of compression stockings?
> 
> I'm so sorry to bombard you with all these questions!, would be grateful for any sort of advice.
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are doing well. Seems everyone is a little further on than me.
> 
> Lizzie, your family pic of your children looks great x

Hi there :hugs: You can never ask too many questions hun, I longed for someone to offer reassurance to me when i was pregnant, but unfortunately it is rare to come across a woman who has carried twins with a shirodkar stitch :nope:

My routine consisted of rising at 7am to get 2 older kids ready for school - tried to minimise my movments to getting their breakfast and sitting up to put on their uniforms. Husband would drop them at school because for us school is a 1hr round trip.

I'd then lie on sofa all day til kids came in at 4 - at which point I'd have to get their dinner and manage them til hubby came in at 6pm. I managed that until around 20wks when i felt it was risking the pregnancy, so we hired a local lady who prepared kids tea and got them washed and into pyjamas for us. Tbh, if I had felt physically better, I probably would have risked doing more, but my body was screaming at me to stay horizontal. I started getting contractions if I moved around too much. At Christmas, when I was about 20wks, I tried taking the kids on the Santa train - I was upright for 3/4hrs, after which I was in a terrible state - bump felt tight and I had masses of pressure down below.

I was told constantly that my symptoms were twin pregnancy related, and not due to my cervix, but still I felt just like I did when my daughter came early, so I lived with constant fear. On reflection, my uterus was accomodating such a massive pregnancy, that it is not surprising I felt like that. I am convinced tho that it was a combination of stitch and rest that got me to 38wks.

I was given compression stockings at 25wks, but didn't really use them. I just tried to ensure that when I lay down, my feet were higher than my body. I also drank plenty of water - ask your Mum to keep renewing a glass for you and popping it at your bed side. 

I didn't gain masses of weight despite my inactivity, but then the babies consumed an awful lot of my calories. It took me several weeks after birth to move around properly again - my legs were weak, and I still went upstairs on all fours for a long time. You should too during the pregnancy hun, stair climbing puts alot of strain on your cervix. You have the benefit of being able to concentrate totally on resting, and having a fab mum who is willing to help - take full advantage of that fact love.

I am back to my pre-pregnancy shape, tho I had a split abdomen due to the weight of the boys. This is uncommon tho, and only occurs in women who have carried larger twins. It is like a giant hernia, and needs fixing surgically, but tbh it's all been totally worth it :winkwink:

There isn't anything I don't know about IC, twins, and prem labour, so please use me for support and advice thru this pregnancy. I know first hand what a rollercoaster you've been on, and how scary your pregnancy will feel. Don't suffer it alone xxx


----------



## mummyof7

Aspen10 said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if I could join you ladies on here? A little bit about myself, currently 19 weeks pregnant with twins. I had a shirodkar stitch placed at 12 weeks, this was due to a previous loss of twins at 22weeks 5days in my previous pregnancy. My cervix was fine at 20 week scan but at 21 weeks I had another scAn and it was seen that cervix had opened. An emergent cerclage was attempted to be placed and the amniotic sac of baby was ruptured during procedure. I went 10 days before the contractions started and unfortunately I lost both babies, was an extremely sad time for us. However we continued with the ivf treatment and I have been blessed with twins again although it's so scary.
> 
> I had my last scan on Wednesday and cervix is holding well with stitch, length was around 4.9cm. I have placed myself on bed rest since 12 weeks and although I have been told that it won't make any difference i really don't want to take any risks. I lay on the couch in the day and have recently just been leaving the house to go to appts or other necessary trips. I'm really not sure on how struct the bed rest should be as every time I do walk now I'm out of breath and feel very unfit.
> 
> I really hope I can join you ladies and provide support for one another to get through these tough days. My first milestone being 21 weeks when it went wrong last time.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all and any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> X

welcome i am pretty new here to and have a similar story lost a little girl at 22 weeks now 21 weeks with twins on bedrest with a shriodker stitch:hugs:


----------



## radish

hello ladies, was wondering if I could also join you.

I am currently 19+2 and had a stitch put in at 17+3. 

My story is that I lost my little boy last year, he was born at 23+3 and fought very hard for 7 weeks before finally it got too much for him. My first pregnancy was very uneventful resulting in a gorgeous girl born at 38 weeks, who is now heading for 3 and quit the whirlwind. My second pregnancy was also fine until I had a show at 23 weeks and went to the hospital to be told that I was 3cm dilated with bulging membranes. I had 2 days of rest but contracted chorioamnionitis so labour couldnt be stopped.

When we decided to try again, I had regular consultant appointments and started cervical scans at 15 weeks. My cervix measured 27mm and the consultant wasnt concerned, however less than a week later I was feeling pressure so went in to the hospital where they did another scan as a precaution and discovered my cervix had shrunk to 11mm, but no funnelling. I was immediately admitted and booked in for a stitch the following day.

After the stitch I had minimal bleeding, a few tightenings but nothing severe and terrible backache. They also gave me preventative antiobiotics because I asked for them, but no progesterone. I came home the next day signed off for 4 weeks with instructions to take it easy for a week or so and then could carry on with relatively normal life. 

I went back for a follow up last week at 18+5 and after much debate between 2 sonographers and the consultant, an external scan, internal scan and speculum exam have been told that the stitch is holding ok, still have the same length but due to a clot they cant see if I am funnelling or not. So I am now pretty much on bed/sofa rest. 

I have to do some things with my daughter, but generally I am keeping everything elevated. I dont have any pressure but I do keep getting these funny pains in the vaginal walls, not quite kicking pains though. My next appointment is at 20+5 for the anomoly scan and another TVS. I am praying to get to a viable gestation first and then take it a day at a time.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi radish and welcome hun. Sorry you have had such a stressful time with your pregnancies, and hoping that this one gets easier for you.

The sensations you are experiencing are normal after stitch placement, and so is pressure, aching and tightenings. Pregnancy for us IC mums is scary and uncertain, but you are doing all the right things hun, and I can't stress how important rest is. 

Take care, and keep in touch xxx


----------



## Susanah

Hello
Im new to this forum.
I had my stitch put in last monday. So far we think it has gone well.
I had cervical incompetence during my last pregnancy which was discovered at 15 weeks. I had an emergency suture and was off work for 2 weeks then went back to work. Sadly I contracted swine flu at 18/19 weeks (probably at work as I am a Doctor that works on intensive care and anaesthetics). I took a course of antibiotics and got candida/thrush really badly, which infected my stitch and the membranes surrounding my baby. I went into labour in february this year and my boy was stillborn at 22 and a half weeks. It was the most painful experience of my life and i have been ttc since then. I couldnt believe it when I got a positive pregnancy test 10 weeks ago! I have been extremely anxious throughout this pregnancy so far and to be honest, find it hard to believe that this pregnancy will produce an alive child. 
I had downs screening this time which was 1:1400 and then my stitch last week, at 14 weeks. My scan is on thursday to check all ok.
I have been signed off work for 6 weeks and then may return. The way I am feeling now is that i dont want to return to work, as I dont want to expose myself/the baby to any infections, but im not sure how ill feel in a few weeks. 
Reading through all this just amazes me how many of us there are. 
Earlier this year I felt I was the only person in the world this had happened too. Wish I had found this forum then. 
It is such a difficult thing to go through, so much anxiety and pain. My heart goes out to all the other women who have had losses.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Susanah, I'm so sorry for your loss, it truly is a terrible experience you've had. Hopefully you can look forward to a happy and healthy pregnancy now that you have your stitch in place. I can vouch for the fact that they really do work. Best Wishes xxx


----------



## radish

thank you for the nice welcome lizzie - I have read your story and it is so encouraging to read, of course I am still terrified it will fail as all people with a stitch are I am sure.

I too am signed off work susannah and have no intention of going back and I only work 3 days a week. I was signed off until the 18th october but I will get an extension on that note and am applying for voluntary redundancy. The payout is great and I would qualify for mat allowance so that just leaves me with to deal with cooking this baby. 

Every twinge sends me into a panic and some days I have to be more active that I would like because of my daughter, luckily she is good at entertaining herself and now I am past the guilt of using cbeebies to keep her occupied I hope things will get easier. At least I am able to organise christmas early this year - thanks to internet shopping and home delivery services!


----------



## Aspen10

Hi ladies

Lizzie thank you so much for your lengthy reply. Sometimes reading that all this bed rest does make a difference just reaffirms what I'm doing already. How often did you have scans? My next one is 12th oct and I can't wait as i will be 21 weeks. It was when it went wrong last time. Also did you take any foods etc to avoid risk of infection? Did u also have any kind of vaginal swabs to check for infection? How many showers did u take per week? I'm limiting mine to around every 2-3 days fir body wash and 4 days for hair wash. I find the drinking lots of water hard as I have a weak bladder n then I'm up walking to the loo a lot of the time????? What do u think?

Mummyof7 - welcome to the thread, you are just ahead of me by a week. Hope we can see the weeks through together x

Radish n susanah - sorry to hear of your losses. It's so tragic. This time with our early stitches we should get there. The rest I have read makes a difference even though all consultants in this country don't seem to agree. Are you both bed resting?

X


----------



## Susanah

Hello Radish, Lizzie and Aspen
Thank you for your words. 
This pregnancy I had high vaginal swabs done and they found I had group B strep also. I had to have 3g of penicillin iv during my spinal for the stitch. Because of that I took oral fluconazole to try to cover any thrush I might develop. 
I avoid baths completely but shower everyday. 
Im on semi-bed rest. I was told that if everything was ok i could return to work at 21 weeks, but really feel now that given the nature of my work, I dont want to put us both at risk. 
Lizzie your story is amazing and so inspiring.
Thanks
Susie


----------



## lizziedripping

Susanah, if you have the opportunity to be signed off for the duration, then personally I'd opt for that. Despite never being told to take complete bed rest, I did and I'm convinced it was that plus cerclage which got me to 38 plus weeks x


----------



## mich1365

I had my 23 wk on Monday and was CL 1.3 and funneling...down from 2.2 the week prior and never seen before funneling. My regular OB had a dire look on her face and I was a wreck.
The rushed me to the University Hospital and was there 2 days. The subsequent two measurements were 1.6-1.8 and no funneling. Cervixes are dynamic they reminded me...always changing for some.
The team of docs I saw were Denver's best..the high risk experts in short cervixes. The made the decision at 20 wks not to give me a cerclage since I carried my 1st son to term among other reasons. They feel I may have a short and dynamic cervix...but not necessarily insufficient and kept repeating they believe I have a good chance of getting where I need to be with this pregnancy. They prescribe modified bedrest but Im doing full anyway as I am horrified.
Most of me still does not believe them but I want to.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Mich - really not sure why they won't do a stitch hun if they saw funneling :nope: Can you not get a second opinion? Cervixes can be dynamic, but that doesn't mean it is normal to funnel. If I were you I'd push for another opinion, and in the meantime rest - :hugs:


----------



## Aspen10

Hiya ladies

Mich, I'm sorry to read your news. I would definitely continue with the rest and take it easy. I'm not sure if they would do stitch mow at this stage due to risk of rupture of membranes. Hope the funneling stays away.

Lizzie, sorry I hope u don't mind me asking all the questions. I just had a few more which were in my post on 5th oct, hope u don't mind answering for me.

Has anybody heard from jessabelle? Hope she is ok x


----------



## lizziedripping

Aspen10 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Lizzie thank you so much for your lengthy reply. Sometimes reading that all this bed rest does make a difference just reaffirms what I'm doing already. How often did you have scans? My next one is 12th oct and I can't wait as i will be 21 weeks. It was when it went wrong last time. Also did you take any foods etc to avoid risk of infection? Did u also have any kind of vaginal swabs to check for infection? How many showers did u take per week? I'm limiting mine to around every 2-3 days fir body wash and 4 days for hair wash. I find the drinking lots of water hard as I have a weak bladder n then I'm up walking to the loo a lot of the time????? What do u think?
> 
> Mummyof7 - welcome to the thread, you are just ahead of me by a week. Hope we can see the weeks through together x
> 
> Radish n susanah - sorry to hear of your losses. It's so tragic. This time with our early stitches we should get there. The rest I have read makes a difference even though all consultants in this country don't seem to agree. Are you both bed resting?
> 
> X

Hi Aspen - sorry love I hadn't noticed your message tucked away in there :hugs:

I was scanned from 15wks every 3wks, then at 21wk scan she told me she'd see me at 25wks. After that it was back to every 3wks again until 34wks which was my last scan before the section at 38wks.

I didn't avoid any foods in particular, just ate what I felt like eating. I was swabbed for infection at 21wks ish. It actually came back as positive for bacterial vaginosis, and I wasn't told til 3wks later. I was really annoyed because it's one of the bugs which is suspected for inducing prem labour :growlmad:

I was put on antibiotics immediately, and nothing ever came of it. Consultant explained that BV is a 'chicken and egg' bug. They don't know if it triggers early labour, or if it travels into the uterus after a cervix has already opened - causing labour once it hits the uterus. Many women carry it harmlessly in pregnancy and never even know, they just screen for it routinely in women like us to rule it out as a potential problem. A covering all bases kind of approach.

Showers are fine - I had one every other day. As for water, I know it makes you pee frequently, but it is still better to remain hydrated in pregnancy than risk the alternative. Many women and docs underestimate the impact of dehydration in pregnancy; especially with twins. If your urine is running clear on less water, then that is fine hun. Mine was like sludge if I didn't keep up my 2 glasses per hour. Hope that helps :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hmmm yes jessabella has been a bit quiet hope she's ok!
i am scanned every four weeks and see my ob the fortnight in between them where he does a quick abdominal scan as well..so far although dropping back down to 28mm my last scan showed no funneling so i am fully expecting to go to my ceaser date after all that!!32 weeks tomorrow and counting!


----------



## radish

hi everyone.

Aspen - I wasnt on bed rest but I am now!

I started to feel a lot of pressure on my stitch yesterday so I am now in bed and pretty much staying there, getting up only to eat and go to the toilet. I seem to be ok in the morning but as the day goes on even walking about the house too much means that gravity sends the baby really low down. OH and I are not prepared to take any chances so bed it is.

I am 20w today and have my 20w scan and a repeat TVS on thursday to see where we are at. I fully expect to hear that the internal OS is opening slightly and to be prescribed bed rest anyway. 

I get a bit confused at whats normal in terms of feelings down there after having a stitch, the pressure only really comes when I pee and I know the baby lies on my bladder mainly because it prefers to be on that side. I am just praying hard for viability first and then take each day at a time.


----------



## mich1365

Argh...for everyone who has done serious bed rest...is it normal to be so constipated and feel like you have to "go" all the time? Im eating right, doing the fiber drinks, you name it, and can only go every 2-3 days.
Also, anyone else have contractions regularly? Seems i have them for an hour every night in the middle of the night and sometimes once during the day...
When I was in the hospital and had them on the monitor docs said it did not worry them. Nothing seems to! But it worries me that it is a sign Im moving toward dialation and labor.


----------



## Kimberley84

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone has had any problems with having a stitch in? Is it reliable? I understand about infections but has anyone had a loss with having the stitch? 
Thanks so much in advanced : )


----------



## HelenGee

Hi,

I've been following all your posts for weeks now, I just haven't posted myself cos I only had my iphone and it's a nightmare to type on.

I had a shirdokar stitch placed at 20+5, my cervix was 13mm with funnelling. I'm 25 weeks today and I've had a few scares along the way, but am hopefully hanging on in there. I was told by the consultant that I could shuffle round the house, but I have put myself on strict bed rest, going to the loo, sitting up to eat, going downstairs at weekends and lying on the sofa. I'm lucky as I have a really boisterous 3 year old who is being cared for by my husband and mother-in-law at home with me. 

The consultant was not optimistic about the cerclage, but said she had placed the stitch quite high and to expect a fair amount of bleeding. I had virtually nothing the first day, a few tummy/vaginal pains and was sent home the next day. I started Cyclogest immediately, twice a day. 2 days after the surgery I passed a huge, brown blood clot and went straight back to mat triage. All was ok, the cyclogest seems to make everything waxy, and they did a speculum exam to check the stitch. I had bleeding (brown) up to a week after the stitch, but it's taken about 3 weeks for the discomfort to stop. 

Last week, I felt an odd trickle when I went to the loo, so headed straight for mat triage. There were no other symptoms, so they did a speculum exam and said there was nothing coming through the cervix and swabbed for infection. They all came back as negative.

I've since had a consultant appointment and she's only done speculum exam to check the stitch, which she said looks really good and seems to be holding. She hasn't scanned yet as she doesn't want to risk infection.

I will be on cyclogest until 28 weeks. The amount of discharge you get with cyclogest can be alarming, especially with the increased discharge I was warned about after the stitch.

Mich - i know all about the constipation thing, I find bowel movements terrifying. I am in so much pain before a bowel movement that I feel like I'm contracting. I get sporadically constipated, sometimes I manage every day, other times (particularly when I feel the baby stretching and growing) it's 2-3 days. I take some lactulose daily, and try to eat some bananas and drink loads of water. Unfortunately, the bed rest doesn't help this at all. My bones are also grinding and cracking when I move, roll over in bed.:nope:

I have also been getting a lot of pain around one side of my c-section scar (left) and groin pain when I move, roll over in bed. I think it may be symphosis pubis, but I've never experienced it before so I will ask at my MW app this week.

I asked the consultant about this pain and she wasn't concerned as it didn't appear to be contractions. She said to contact the hospital straight away if there was any bleeding, funny discharge, or contractions (the uterus normally contracts once every half hour, any more than this, or pain increasing in intensity would be cause for concern). 

Lizzie - thank you so much for all your advice, I have been so grateful for your wise words. I think my IC was also caused by the stressful birth of my first baby, I am 5' and small framed, he was 7lb 3 when born and i honestly think he was too big for a natural labour. I was in 2nd stage for a long time, had a failed ventouse, then emergency c-section. The cervical shortening in this pregnancy was picked up at 20 weeks, but I had suspected it for a while. I feel let down by the community midwives and the other dismissive consultant after my 12 week scan. I continually raised this issue, but was reassured that I had no risk factors in my history and was fobbed off. I eventually saw a private consultant in Solihull, Birmingham (M.U.M.S) who is also the lead consultant in Solihull. He was recommended by a friend, and is quite positive about the use of progesterone and bed rest in treating IC. It was he who picked up the problem and forced the antenatal clinic to take note. i then changed consultant at the hospital and have received excellent care since. :wacko:

Mikayla's Mummy - well done, I am sooooo jealous that you have reached 32 weeks.My next goal is 28 weeks.:thumbup:

Fingers crossed and thank you to all of you for keeping me positive (even though you didn't realise it!)
xxxxxx


----------



## HelenGee

Aspen, radish, mummyof7 and susannah I am so very sorry for the losses you have suffered. I have everything crossed for you xxxx

I also know how you must be feeling, wishing away the weeks. If I find a fast forward button I'll be sure to let you know x


----------



## mich1365

So worried we have not heard from Jessabella...
HelenGee....sounds like we have similiar scenarios,minus the fact you have the cerclage and I do not. So I sure know how you feel. Thanks for the info on the constipation.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Helengee i know the discharge is horrible!!so oily and gross!i am on progesterone suposetries(STILL!!) and the discharge did actually slow right down to about normal pregnancy amount about 7-8 weeks after i started them.i cannot wait til this sunday as i am pretty sure doc said i could stop taking them at 33 weeks!woohoo!i am so over putting them in and not being able to go to the loo especially as in the last few days baby seems to have found my bladder and is laying on it!!


----------



## HelenGee

MikaylasMummy said:


> Helengee i know the discharge is horrible!!so oily and gross!i am on progesterone suposetries(STILL!!) and the discharge did actually slow right down to about normal pregnancy amount about 7-8 weeks after i started them.i cannot wait til this sunday as i am pretty sure doc said i could stop taking them at 33 weeks!woohoo!i am so over putting them in and not being able to go to the loo especially as in the last few days baby seems to have found my bladder and is laying on it!!

Oh that's great, I'm so grateful for the extra time progesterone may have bought me, i feel bad complaining, but my baby feels so low already (was before the stitch, so nothing new, but still worries me) that she kicks my bladder, typically about 10 mins after i've done the suppository and can't go to the loo. I usually spend the half hour before I do them running to the loo, then the hour after drinking cranberry juice to avoid another UTI from holding it in!:blush:

Mich - it is encouraging that your scans show the funnelling went away, a stitch may be too risky at this point, but if you feel it's necessary you could get a second opinion. Keep up with the bed rest xx


----------



## mumtobrandon

Just thought I would post on here to anyone that had a suspected incompetent cervix due to previous biopsy, but the length when checked early on was good enough NOT to have a stitch.......

This is what has happened for me but recently saw consultant and he said that during the late stage as baby gets much bigger (my baby is already above average size for gestation) that the cervix can be tempermental and CAN alter quickly due to scar tissue,leading to early labour OR it can hold perfectly well and alternatively, not open up during labour also due to the scar tissue!! Kind of confusing that it can work both ways but thought I would share this recent information as consultant has told me to 'be prepared' for a possible early birth.... x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

mumtobrandon said:


> Just thought I would post on here to anyone that had a suspected incompetent cervix due to previous biopsy, but the length when checked early on was good enough NOT to have a stitch.......
> 
> This is what has happened for me but recently saw consultant and he said that during the late stage as baby gets much bigger (my baby is already above average size for gestation) that the cervix can be tempermental and CAN alter quickly due to scar tissue,leading to early labour OR it can hold perfectly well and alternatively, not open up during labour also due to the scar tissue!! Kind of confusing that it can work both ways but thought I would share this recent information as consultant has told me to 'be prepared' for a possible early birth.... x

my cervix was shortening with funneling early at 20 weeks which i am pretty positive was due to scar tissue from the massive damage i had giving birth to my daughter as my cervix was fine when i was preg with her..
i am now at 32 weeks and have had no further shortening although the baby is very big so im not sure about that??also i think the progesterone may have strengthened it to a degree..sorry not much help


----------



## lizziedripping

mumtobrandon said:


> Just thought I would post on here to anyone that had a suspected incompetent cervix due to previous biopsy, but the length when checked early on was good enough NOT to have a stitch.......
> 
> This is what has happened for me but recently saw consultant and he said that during the late stage as baby gets much bigger (my baby is already above average size for gestation) that the cervix can be tempermental and CAN alter quickly due to scar tissue,leading to early labour OR it can hold perfectly well and alternatively, not open up during labour also due to the scar tissue!! Kind of confusing that it can work both ways but thought I would share this recent information as consultant has told me to 'be prepared' for a possible early birth.... x

Hi there. It is true that increasing baby weight can cause the cervix to shorten and open, but this is only a threat up to around 26wks when the baby is still small enough to "silently" come thru the gap. Now you're at 33wks IC is no longer a threat. Your cervix will thin out and shorten in preparation for labour and delivery, and this can happen any time from now anyway because you aren't that far from full term.

Many women - especially in subsequent pregnancies would have shorter or even effaced cervixes at your stage hun. A weak cervix opens early under pressure, later on in pregnancy it begins to soften and thin out in response to hormonal changes, increasing size of the uterus and in preparation for labour. 

If your cervix has held up under the weight of your baby til now, then it likely to continue doing so. Prem labour is a seperate issue which any pregnant woman is equally at risk of - IC or not. You aren't necessarily at increased risk of that unless there are other issues I don't know about that is :winkwink:

My cervix was incompetent like Mikaylas Mummy, probably because my first born was large and damaged my cervix on exit :haha: In the twin pregnancy it held due to the stitch, but despite babies being enormous for twins, it didn't change or dilate as if in labour. If I had gone into early labour, then the stitch could not have prevented this - it is a seperate issue. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

radish said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> Aspen - I wasnt on bed rest but I am now!
> 
> I started to feel a lot of pressure on my stitch yesterday so I am now in bed and pretty much staying there, getting up only to eat and go to the toilet. I seem to be ok in the morning but as the day goes on even walking about the house too much means that gravity sends the baby really low down. OH and I are not prepared to take any chances so bed it is.
> 
> I am 20w today and have my 20w scan and a repeat TVS on thursday to see where we are at. I fully expect to hear that the internal OS is opening slightly and to be prescribed bed rest anyway.
> 
> I get a bit confused at whats normal in terms of feelings down there after having a stitch, the pressure only really comes when I pee and I know the baby lies on my bladder mainly because it prefers to be on that side. I am just praying hard for viability first and then take each day at a time.

Hey radish :hugs: Feelings after a stitch are many fold and terrifying hun. I felt actual pain on peeing, and felt like the babies had landed with a thud on my bladder and cervix after emptying it!

I could barely walk back to the settee after paying a visit, the pressure was so great. I felt like that from 12wks. My babies were very low from 28wks - this is evident from my bump pics. At 28 I look full-term and high, at 34 my bump is so low I was carrying it in my hands. Many people thought it meant imminent labour, but I went another 10wks after it dropped. That weight was directly on my cervix and stitch, so the pain and discomfort was awful. Then of course I'd have my daily dose of BH contractions :nope:

You know, I thought I missed being pregnant, but now looking back it was a nightmare, and so scary. Take comfort from my hideous catalogue of symptoms after stitch, but that I still made it to term :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







28wks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 42


----------



## mich1365

That is a beautiful photo, Lizzie. And interesting post to MM. So, 24 weeks now and does it mean that the next two are most critical. What would happen after that if my cervix gives out, dialates and funnels all the way through? Remember, like MM, I dont have a stitch. I would deliver, but just not so silently? 
Like both of you, I can only guess mine was damaged in the birth of my son as well. He was only 5.9 at 38 weeks, but still was stuck for quite some time and the doc said my canal was too tiny for anything bigger than him.
Still so worried about Jessabella...


----------



## MikaylasMummy

when i had mikayla she was 9pound 4 and got very stuck they ended up cutting me to peices and ripping her out with forceps cos she went into severe distress..it took them about 1 1/2 hours to stitch me up inside and out and they wouldnt give me much indication of the damage i.e how many stitches ect. cos they just didnt know!i am assuming her huge size and also the way they delivered her damaged my cervix as well as the outside bits..lol sorry tmi.
also when i was haemeraging they did numerous things to try and stop the bleeding so im not sure if they did something then..and after all of this i had to go in for a d&c 3 weeks later due to retained placenta..so i beleive my cervix was further damaged then and not given a chance to heal properly.
u can see why im having a csection this time around regardless of the accreta threat!!lol


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey wasnt jessabella going away on a cruise??or has that already been?maybe thats why she hasnt been on.


----------



## mich1365

I think the cruise was early on.Hmmm.
Yikes. What a horrific birth experience, MM. Im glad you dont have to deal with that again. I can see why your vagina is off limits now:thumbup:.
Mine was nothing like that even though my son was stuck. The docs dont think that it could have been damaged during his birth, but I have NO other explanation. They actually say that maybe it was this short when I carried him and we just never knew. Crazy to think. I feel even more lucky when I look at him now.


----------



## jessabella

hi everyone..sorry I have been away ...have been destracted and for some reason very very tired..I feel like I live at the hospital with different appointments for this and that..weiredly enough nothing to really do with the stitch that is in place. 

I had an appointment with my consultant which said that I am free to do as I wish...although he has told me this I am still weary...I dont know why..I think it is natural to just take it easy..just in case..but I must admit I am doing alot more..which is why Im not online as much either..but hubby has put his foot down AGAIN...and said that I am doing too much so I will be taking it easy. 
Im happy that I can do more..like return to church and go for occassional dinner but I do have to admit that I really shouldnt be going out shopping ect..so I think I will be listening to hubby on this one. Yesterday I returned home and my entire body was sore not to mention down below really hurt..and the only thing that I can relate this to is the past weeks activities...I know Lizzydripping will say...to take it easy!:flower:

At the moment Im not sure if my symptoms are normal pregnancy or not..I am leaning more to just normal pregnancy which makes me happy for the most part. Discharge has cleared up however still there and annoying as usual and doctor said that I was dehydrated which is why I had the heavy cramps and discharge, I ended up talking to triage a few times and they have said that I should be fine, they have also sent me to a diatician as apparently Im not eating correct...however have only gained 10lbs. :shrug:
And today went for Glucose Tolerance Testing...very nervous about that:blush:

I think the thing that I am worried about the most is that as she gets larger the pressure will be too much on my weak cervix..I feel like we have come so far and Im so afraid that she will still come to early...the consultant just said ...oh dont worry youre past 27 weeks now..baby will be fine if she comes now!!!:cry:

Anyway so besides being emotional and comeptley drained each day Im actaully feeling great and so thankful the stitch is holding up! :happydance:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

oh jessabella so glad to hear ur ok!

Mich thats entirely possible if it didnt happen before ur last scan or if there was no funneling that u already had a shorter cervix.they checked mine with mikayla cos i had a large bleed at 33 weeks due to the accreta which they wernt aware of so they were looking for causes.

So i had my ob appointment this morning and got my csection moved to 38 weeks which im very happy about!however i was a bit deflated as i thought i was going perfect now since i still dont have funneling and my placenta was 4cms last ultrasound but apparently he said its still a previa and i could start bleeding at any time as the baby gets heavier and that wel book the ceaser for 38wks but it could quite possibly be earlier =( only 6 more weeks to hold on then i can have my planned section!


----------



## radish

Mich- my daughter got stuck as well and ended up a ventouse delivery, the docs do now think that this has caused my IC...

I am really constipated at the moment (I have just read helengees post which made me calm down a bit) it was quite scary last night because the pains are quite bad but there is no pressure on the cervix because I have been horizontal. 

Have taken some lactolose given to me by the hospital so hope that works - I find it really difficult to distinguish between constipation and pains related to the stitch


----------



## lizziedripping

It's actually scary how many of us have IC due to a first traumatic birth. I know now that they should have done an emergency section for my son, because he was big and tore my cervix - I also bled badly, it wasn't noticed how bad until I blacked out that night and needed an emergency transfusion!!! Appalling.

I bled heavily with the twins too due to over stretched uterus. Fortunate then that I had to have a section due to breech twin - if he hadn't been they would have pushed me once more into a dangerous vaginal delivery - doesn't bear thinking about.

Mich - Anyone can go into early labour for a myriad of reasons hun - you are not more at risk of this than any other pregnant lady. As far as IC is concerned, it is only a threat up to 26wks because if your cervix stays closed and long up until that point, it is unlikely it will suddenly give way after that. If it did, it is much more likely to be as a result of prem labour for other reasons. ALso, a baby is only small enough to deliver thru a 3cm dilated IC before 26wks, after that it can thoretically "plug the gap" so to speak.

Of course a dilated or funneled cervix can still allow infection into the uterus, thus further complicating things, so that is a potential threat. I think you are fine at the moment hun, you have an ever-changing cervix which is being closely monitored, but is currently closed. If all our cervixes were scanned routinely, then we would see many more women with a fluctuating cervix length etc.

Hope that makes sense? x


----------



## HelenGee

Goodness, I'm so glad everything is ok for you all.

It makes me furious that so many ladies on here had a perfectly strong cervix with their first baby, but the damage was done during delivery. I am convinced that my cervix was weakened by the ridiculously long and dangerous delivery of my first. My waters broke at 38 weeks (I've since been told that this is often a sign of labour beginning with the baby in an awkward position) then my contractions didn't really progress. Three days later I was induced, given too much syntocin, then the syntocin was reduced, then I was told to push (with an epidural), but he was totally stuck i could feel him bulging on my spine and not my tummy. I repeatedly said that he was stuck, but this carried on about 3 hours. It was then decided to do a ventouse, which failed as he was face up, stuck on my spine and too big for my small pelvis. Finally they did a c section. It makes me mad that cos the world health organisation says there are too many c-sections being performed, that's it, you have to prove you are eligible by damaging your body first. It fails to take into account the mental scars that a forced natural labour leave behind. 

When I was experiencing pressure early on in this pregnancy I asked repeatedly if the difficult labour with my son could have caused IC and could I be monitored. I was repeatedly told that this would not be the case by my GP, community midwives and the consultant I saw at the hospital. It makes me rage to the point that when I was told that I needed a cerclage, the consultant told me I couldn't have known that this would happen, I was shouting and screaming at him that I had constantly asked about this exact problem and was fobbed off. Vent over sorry!

Jessabella - I know exactly how you feel about diet etc, i am struggling to eat properly as I get so much wind and constipation it puts me off. I've been eating meals, but just not as much as I thought I would as I was always hungry with my first. i suppose inactivity doesn't help. My arms and legs are getting thin, even though my bump is growing. I hope it's all ok for you though. :thumbup:

I feel like such an idiot too as I didn't realise that I should be taking vitamin D supplements. It's been 4 weeks + since the cerclage and I've barely set foot out of bed, nevermind outside. My husband has learned how to cook so I don't have to, so he's trying to cook a variety of foods, but he's struggling with our 3 year old also, so I'm grateful for food in general. My Mum (bless her!) has been cooking lots of hearty, vitamin packed food for us to freeze and reheat. I barely ate for the week after the stitch as I was gripped by fear which made me nauseous and i stopped taking my prenatal vitamins as the iron made me constipated. I've had about 3 weeks of virtually no vitamin D except from Rice Krispies and I'm worried that I've done some damage.:dohh:

Lizzie - my consultant echoed what you said about IC - if it is true IC, it would have given out by 26 weeks. I'm 25+2 with progesterone and stitch so fingers crossed that it's not prem labour (my first was born at 39 weeks so I'm hoping this is a good omen). The picture is gorgeous by the way.

MM - What a nightmare labour - no wonder it's a c-section this time. I've still got to fight for my c-section.

Radish - If you think you are having contractions please contact L&D! I'm getting to know when it's BM or wind after a few visits to L&D with constipation and wind, thinking I was contracting.


----------



## jessabella

oh hang on hun...I am taking a pregnacny vitamin and a calcium tablet that also has vit D. I think taking a vitamin would be good for you if youre not able to eat properly..My problem is I only want ot eat fried food and sugar filled desserts..I dotn know why..I never eat like this before pregnancy..and I am so afraid I will stay this way and gain heaps of weight!! Hang in there and let mek now how you go! 
Im hopng that it is true that once we have passed the 26w mark then we aer home free sort to say...Im still worried about going in labour too early..but I have no signs of it at the moment.


----------



## mich1365

radish- I have had such problems with constipation. I was doing so much fiber and wondering what else I could do,then realized I needed a stool softener as well. Now using Colace and going every day for 3 days now.

Thanks Lizzie for the info. I just got back from my weekly measure and the doc said pretty much the same.... that now if I funnel and dialate all at once(remember I have no stitch to stop the funneling) does not mean I will lose the baby, just be on hospital bedrest. What a relief...now 24+2.
I am at 1.7 and closed, which after 2 hospital trip and a couple scary moments, is essentially the same as when all this started at 20 weeks. They are saying with more assurance now that I do not have IC, but am "short". Very short.

Our husbands are really earning these pregnancies as well. Mine is a rock emotionally but when the doc left today after the scan I looked over and he was crying...so happy. It really made me realize how hard this is on him as well. What a ride. These babies are all going to be extra treasured when they arrive for all of us:hugs:.


----------



## jessabella

you are so right..my husband doesnt show his feelings so well...at first he was completely a rock but then started to get upset easily and we started arguing abotu stupid stuff..and he started sleeping through the weekends..a fews of this and it just blew up..he finally let it out how worried he was and how was so afraid of loosing our little girl..his major thing was that he felt like he was helpless because he coudlnt do anything to fix it and make all go away!:cry:
It was a hard time ....
We have to remember that it is hard in a different way for them...I am so thankful to have such a loving and caring husband..who does pretty much any and everything for me in this pregnancy..I thought he was a very helpful and giving person..but he has really gone beyond himself since the stitch and everything! :cloud9:


----------



## lizziedripping

Glad to hear things are holding for you Mich :hugs: I really feel for all you ladies going thru the 'terrible 20s' at the moment - it is so worrying.

Your cervix has remained the same now Mich since 20wks which is a good sign. True IC would have seen it funnel and dilate by now, and certainly with each passing day the chances of it suddenly doing so are less and less. A short cervix in itself is not a cause for concern if it remains that way throughout pregnancy. What matters more is how long it was to start with, and if it has changed significantly from it's previous length over several weeks. 

x


----------



## jessabella

thanks for the info lizzy...but how do you know if the cervix is the same as time passes..I guess it can only be told by a check or scan right?? I havent had ti checked so Im assuming it is okay...
Maybe I only have a short cervix with funnelling and not IC...I dont know ..they werent clear with me about it all. Im just asking as I want to know how it affects me as baby gets bigger...and also how it will affect when stitch is taken out..like will I most likely go into labour a week or so after ..or is there no way of indicating how it will happen at all.:shrug:


----------



## radish

well it was definitely constipation! The lactulose is working and boy do I feel better.

hospital tomorrow so see where we are at. I am really hoping there is no funnelling, they could see last time because I have a clot which isnt helping. 

Glad to see everyone still doing so well


----------



## HelenGee

Hi,

Jessabella - I started the prenatal vitamins as soon as I realised that I needed the vitamin D. I'll just keep up the orange juice, bananas and plums so the iron doesn't make constipation any worse. I totally understand how hard it is to eat properly - i haven't craved sugary stuff, mainly healthy meals, just not eating as much as I thought I would. 

Radish - I'm pleased you're feeling better, the lactulose does help, I'm taking it for a few days then having a break as it seems to keep working.:happydance: Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Is anyone else finding the daytime tv hard going? I have to keep flicking the channels because of sad stories that I can't handle at the moment. Thank heavens for you ladies, otherwise i'd be on the internet googling other things that might be wrong with me and scaring myself to death!

Lots of happy belly rubs xx


----------



## HelenGee

I always forget something!

I feel totally indebted to my husband, he has been an absolute rock of strength and support when I've crumbled at times. We've had a few tears together too and my God am I going to spoil him, the new baby and my 3 year old when the new little treasure arrives.

Mich - i am really pleased that the news was positive :happydance:


----------



## jessabella

Radish Im glad you are feeling better..i had that early on too and it was horriable..I started having weetabix every morning and it changed everything..lieterly! :rofl:

Helen, Tv is hard depending on what yorue watching I suppose...i have learned what stations to stay away from...I mainly watch comedy and some drama channels..or either scyfi..cant go wrong..but to be honest Im not too emotional with the tv stuff at the moment. But I do also have 600 movies to keep me occupied if I need to escape!:haha:


----------



## HelenGee

Thanks Jessabella - It's the daytime chat shows which I love, until Myleene Klass appears with her report from the maternity ward and so on....I'm not cold hearted, just got to stay positive or I'll crumble like i did at the start of all this. I 've started watching comedy channels too and I've got a few box sets of 24 and the like that are keeping me going :wacko:


----------



## jessabella

I started watching so many shows I would never have watched before. Hubby is an IT Archetect so built us a media centre..so far full of 600+ movies and over 500 tv shows.
Now Im really into watching Desperate housewifes and the like...hahaha sad I know but it is interestting...I have never been ito the talk shows..however love Ellen Degeneras and others on the Diva channel..as they keep me laughing! Anything with comedy will keep you going!! I had to stay away from the True movies and DramaTV channell..dont know if you have those ..but if you do..stay away from them :)


----------



## mich1365

Here we have a service called Netflix where movies come in the mail. I just finished and highly recommend a documentary series called "Long Way Down" and "Long Way Round" with Ewan McGregor (he is adorable:) riding his moto around the world, and the latter down to the tip of Africa.
Im feeling so much better today than I have for weeks...now 24.5 weeks feeling confident of making the next goal of 28, and being constipation free! Things are looking up, for now. Assuring ALL of us are doing alright!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey ladies does anyone know much about kick counting?bub has been a bit quiet yesterday and thismorning i am still feeling the odd random movement but its not the large roll or elbow out that im used to and far less frequent than normal..i also felt very very off yesterday last night and again this morning like morning sickness back in full force but i put that down to a hormone surge..so when counting kicks do u count every single movement or do u count each cluster of movements cos he will roll around to get comfy and in that roll ill feel a few movements.xx


----------



## mich1365

I always counted clusters and it seemed so few and far between I threw away the paper the doc gave me to count, as it was making me crazy. I remember reading it is not as much as you go further along, due to the fact baby is too crowded to move.
This baby, from 19-24 wks so far, is going strong every hour. Totally different than my first, who in contrast has been highly active since on the outside.
So I say it is different for everyone and in every pregnancy.


----------



## lizziedripping

jessabella said:


> thanks for the info lizzy...but how do you know if the cervix is the same as time passes..I guess it can only be told by a check or scan right?? I havent had ti checked so Im assuming it is okay...
> Maybe I only have a short cervix with funnelling and not IC...I dont know ..they werent clear with me about it all. Im just asking as I want to know how it affects me as baby gets bigger...and also how it will affect when stitch is taken out..like will I most likely go into labour a week or so after ..or is there no way of indicating how it will happen at all.:shrug:

Hi JB. If your cervix funnels as early as 18wks or so then it is incompetent. A long closed and strong cervix should not open at all under the weight of a second trimester pregnancy. Cervix length is variable from woman to woman, and a shorter cervix does not necessarily mean it is incompetent.

The reason a shorter cervix can be a potential problem is that all cervixes shorten naturally as a pregnancy progresses. If its starting length is short, then there is less room for this to happen and a risk that as it shortens under the growing weight of the baby it might then begin to soften and open too soon. 

The idea behind the stitch is that an IC can shorten and funnel, but it won't do so past the stitch. As long as you have a good length of closed cervix below the stitch then that is enough to maintain the pregnancy.

A stitch does not prevent pre-term labour however. If your body triggers labour, then the cervix can and will open as a result of regular, strong contractions despite the stitch. THis is a seperate issue tho, and a woman with IC rarely has the additional problem of going into spontaneous labour too early. Such women cannot be helped with a stitch. Having IC has its up side in that it is possible to do something about it. Unfortunately for those women who experience preterm labour, as yet little can be done to prevent it :nope:

With this in mind, once your stitch is removed there is nothing to say you will go into labour within a week or less. If the stitch is the only thing holding your cervix closed, then it will open, but on by a few cms. Because your baby will be big by then, he/she cannot just come out any more :happydance: You have to go into labour. You are likely to go to full term.

SOmetimes stitch removal can irritate the cervix and be enough to trigger labour, but I have only heard of this happening a handful of times hun. I was anxious not to have my stitch removed at 34wks with the twins, because it was embedded and took some removing. I suspected this might trigger labour in an already over-burdened uterus :dohh: With twins they take the stitch out earlier, and I felt 34wks was still a little too early to have them if this did happen.

Hope I've explained things a bit better :hugs:


----------



## jessabella

oh that helps alot..Im going to be asking some questions when I see the consultant friday....I really dont know what is going on down there. I dont know if my cervix was short before 18 weeks or not..nothing was mentioned at my 12 week scan..but at the 21 week scan is when they noticed something and said there was opening. Then the mc donald stitch was put in..and I assume it was above where the opening/funneling was happening..but I dont know much detail...although its all in my whitenotes..but hard to understand when I read them..hahah doctor's handwritting! :)
Anyway you have helped me and I think I just have to wait to see what happens..I feel bad for wanting baby to arrive right at 38 weeks..Im so impatient yet so happy that she isnt arriving too early..but I guess I still have the same symptoms like other mums and cant wait to meet her!
Im not even sure when they will remove the stitch..im assuming at the 38 week mark..
oh ps..everyone got my GTT results back and I dont have GD which was great to hear!! dont know why I was worrying so much that I did!


----------



## lizziedripping

In singleton pregnancy stitch gets removed at 37ish wks. Not good to labour with stitch in place, so it is removed before a presumed labour.

Macdonald stitch placed after funneling should have closed your cervix, and is placed about half way. Any funneling after placement can still happen, but if stitch does its job, then funneling shouldn't go past it. A shirodkar stitch is placed at the very top of the cervix, so cannot be used if it has already funneled - good luck today xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Thank you again Lizzie, you explain everything so clearly, it really does help.

Jessabella - glad your results are clear - got my MW appointment today so presume will have GD test too :wacko:
I've been told that they plan to take my stitch out at 36 weeks. I'm in the same situation as you - my cervix wasn't measured prior to 20 weeks so I don't know if it is true IC or just a short cervix. However, i felt really odd from about 7 weeks onwards (lots of pressure and mucous discharge (sorry!)), and i went to L&D at 17 weeks specifically asking them to check my cervix. They did speculum exam and abdominal scan and said cervix was long and closed. At 19w6 my cervix was measured 18mm no funnelling then at 20w4, I was 13mm with funnelling. At 13mm I felt really weird, struggling to pee (it shot off in all directions tmi!) but like i constantly needed to pee). I think mine is IC just based on gut feeling. Fingers crossed our stitches do their jobs xxx

Mich - have seen he Ewan Macgregor motorcycle stuff and it's great - will send hubby to blockbuster later! Glad you are feeling great, I'm really pleased xx


----------



## Susanah

Hello everyone. 
Been away for a little while. Had my 16 week scan today and the stitch seems to be keeping things in place. I didnt have my cervix measured, just the baby checked. So far things ok. Am terrified of having another infection and am trying so hard to keep a level head, but its hard. Again I was upset when discussing things through with my consultant. 
Lizzie - i feel that you are right about trying to avoid going back to work. I am torn as I feel there is a bit of pressure on me to go back, but perhaps I need to just accept that this time needs to be spent resting at home. I have days when Im feeling positive and that working would be fine, and others where I have flashbacks to losing the last baby and fearful of going through that again. 
Susanah


----------



## radish

Lizzie - you are such a font of knowledge it is fantastic! I love reading your posts they make me feel so much better.

Glad to see everyone else doing well too.... 

I had my 20w (i'm 20+5) scan today and baby is absolutely fine which is the good news. There is no change with my cervix again, in comparision with the last scans. I am funnelled to the stitch but not below. Baby is relatively high up and transverse.

I have been signed off work indefinitely and am on orders to rest as much as possible which is what I am doing anyway. I go back in 3 weeks for another scan and review and steroids. The consultant said the priority at this stage is get to 24 weeks (which is the 6th November). She also advised me to try and avoid getting constipated as that can cause problems if straining at the toilet so will keep intermittently taking the lactulose. 

I am counting down those days


----------



## mich1365

HelenGee...from what I gather, the diagnosis of short cervix for me is based on the fact it remains unchanged for the most part. They said if it were IC, it would have significantly changed over the course of the last 5 weeks, which happened to be the most telling weeks for IC. My issue now will be that all women's cervixes shorten, beginning naturally around 29 weeks, to prepare for childbirth. Since I am only 1.7 plus or minus a bit each visit, I dont have much to shorten. Most women are still above 2cm at 40 wks, even after 10 weeks of gradual shortening. So I am still prepared to go early.


----------



## jessabella

oh that is an interestng point..I was thinking about that...if the normal pregnancy starts to shorten and weaken and that we already have weak cervix how will that affect when we will start labour... But im woundering if the stitch will prevent my body from actaully preparing for natural labour? anyone know?


----------



## Susanah

Radish - good to hear your scan went well :)
im counting down the days to 24 weeks also
have also been thinking about the constipation issue and feel it probably is really important to reduce it as much as possible


----------



## lizziedripping

JB - an incompetent cervix is only an issue in the second trimester, when baby is small. A weak cervix is exactly that, it 'gives' slightly under the pressure of a growing baby - this is very different to dilating fully under the influence of contractions. 

Your cervix should behave no differently to anyone elses in labour. Once the stitch is out it will not suddenly fully dilate to 10cms. If it opens at all, it will only open a little. Labour will then begin as it would have if your pregnancy had progressed without incident hun. 

Remember, my cervix was approx 2.8 from 25wks on, and remained that way without shortening further. My consultant was only concerned when she thought my cervix had opened, not shortened. A cervix which begins to shorten before 20wks is a warning for possible IC and early labour, but not a prerequisite for it. 

Susanah - I feel so sorry that you are under such stress at what should be a happy time for you. You have had a really traumatic time this year, and it is perfectly understandable that you are scared. 

Though it's easy for me to say, please try not to be pressured into returning to work too soon. No one else can know how much strain you are currently under, and how important it is for you to see this pregnancy through safely. I believe you are on course for a happy, healthy outcome; something you deserve. You owe it to yourself to think only of you and this baby at this moment in time - try not to give work a second thought. 

As an aside, I was constipated from 20-28wks and it didn't bother my stitch or cervix at all ;)

Helengee, yours does sound like IC, which is why it's good you have the stitch hun.

Radish, glad to hear your cervix is holding its own - the stitch should do its job, with plenty of rest.

Love and best wishes to all, and keep us informed xxx


----------



## HelenGee

No GD test yesterday, nothing really to report which is good.

Susannah - I echo what Lizzie said about work, I'm sure your GP will sign you off for as long as you need. Mine has just said to keep getting the note extended for as long as I need. I'm not planning on going back. You have to do what makes you feel comfortable for you and your baby, knowing you have done all that you can for you and the baby regardless of the pressure they may put on you.

In your working environment you have no choice but to be surrounded by bugs and standing on your feet. I'm a teacher and I worked 2 days back after the hols in september. I had my 20 week scan at the end of the 2nd day, which is when they decided to put a stitch in. I took it steady at school, but being responsible for 30 kids in a classroom does not mean you can take it steady. I went from 18mm to 13mm in 5 days, I'm sure the 2 at school were responsible for it and I will forever regret those 2 days at work. Whilst in hospital, hours after having my stitch I was texted by my boss for an update on the situation and whether I could set any cover work to help the supply teacher. My husband replied to her after he left me at the hospital as I couldn't string the words together to speak to her. STAY AT HOME AND REST, don't give it another thought. Once you are holding that beautiful baby in your arms, work will be the last thing you care about. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## jessabella

Hi girls..hope everyone is well!! Today I had my colposcopy appointment with the consultant...it hurt so bad..well not really painful just so so uncomfy and left me sore in my lady area.

Well the news turned out sort of good...bad then not so bad..it was weired...
but they said I can definanlty be able to give birth and dont need a c section...so that was good..although I didnt know if that was good news or not.but the fact that Doctor said my cervix is weak so labour should only be a few hours. eeekkkkk
He did mention that he didnt like the way the stitch was done..I was confused as he was talking to the nurse or whoever she was that is always there...he told me not to worry..but how can you not worry when your doctor has your legs high in the air and big goggles looking inside you saying "what the hell is that...why the hell did they do that


The not so good news is that my polyp on the cervix is growing and spreading so he wants it out before it goes cancerous. So he took a sample of it...OUCH!!... and said that he will have a biopsy done to determine what the cells are doing..based on that he will decide what to do about labour..he is thinking that he will take the stitch out at 36 weeks and induce labour...THATS 8 WEEKS AWAY!! OMG...

That part I was actually happy about!! He said that he is hoping that baby is big enough at that time..so sent me to the midwife to do a measure of my belly..and I measured at 31 weeks..which made the doctor happy as he said that baby isnt measuring small so should be okay to induce at 36 weeks...
If the biopsy comes back the same and nothing serious..he will just take stitch out at 37 weeks give or take ....and let birth happen on its own, which might on its own go straight away within a week. (he reckons)
So I have an apointment in two weeks to decide what the final outcome will be.
Anyway so its all very exciting that I might have my baby girl before christmas..


oh and apparently I have SPD...I didnt even know what that was..until I told her my ladybits always hurt especially when Ive walked for more than half an hour..and so she pressed on some bone down below which gave me a bit of soreness ..so now I have to get a belly belt. said the pain will increase and to take paracetimol and codeine...
I thought this pain in my side and ladybits was normal for pregnancy or maybe the stitch..oh well.

Overall I think the appointment went well and will see what happens in the two weeks to come.


----------



## HelenGee

JB - that is great news I am soooo pleased for you. You will be fine at 36 weeks (I was born at 35 weeks, not big for dates and there's nothing wrong with me!!:wacko:, that was 32 years ago too)

Whatever happens, the polyp and the stitch are being monitored and at 28 weeks your baby is measuring 31 weeks. You must be so relieved.

I think spd varies a lot in severity, if you can walk you're doing well. I think you have to be careful with movements like turning, rolling over in bed and stairs, basically anything that separates your legs!! Keep off your feet as much as possible hun x


----------



## jessabella

oh okay thanks for the tip on SPD..I will have ot do some research on it tonight..


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JB - glad things went reasonably well for you today hun.

I'm no expert, but Doc may be wrong about you going into labour within week after stitch removal. 

My consultant dealt with a twin lady before me, and constantly quoted her to reassure me. She had lost 2 previous pregnancies at 22wks due to IC, and found herself pregnant with twins and terrified. She phone my doc in tears convinced she would never make it with twinnies. A shirodkar was put in, and at 32wks her cervix opened and began to tear thru the stitch - this was a lady with a really weak and entirely incompetent cervix who had never taken a pregnancy beyond 22wks.

Anyhoo, the stitch was removed, her cervix immediately dilated to 4cms, but she didn't go into labour and had to be induced 5wks later at 37wks!!! That's with twins............

He is right that you may have your baby within a week, but I have onyl heard of this happening in reality a handful of times. Usually women who have made it to stitch removal day, go on to deliver at or around their due date. A weak cervix cannot dialte fully to allow the passage of a big baby unless they go into labour hun - have faith, you may just get to 38 plus weeks yet ;)

Good luck with biopsy results xxx


----------



## mich1365

This is what my doc said too...true labor will happen when it happens and no stitch or anything will stop it. For most of us it wont happen naturally until closer to 40 weeks. Delivering early would have to be due to another cause, problem or induction. Im still not sure what this will mean for me, having a 1.7cervix and no stitch. Im 25 weeks on Sunday. If I shorten to nothing at some point, then what keeps the baby in or prevents me funnelling so bad that my water breaks or something? Lizzie, do you know?


----------



## MikaylasMummy

oh JB i have spd too!i didnt realise it either til i told my doc about the excrutiating pain in my pelvis everytime i went from sitting to standing or walked too long!mine is horrible my pelvic bone is sore just to accidently bump and sometimes i have to walk hunched over..sometimes if i roll over the wrong way in bed i am crunched up moaning for the next ten minutes cos it feels like someone is stabbing me!i hope urs doesnt get this bad but mine was this sore from before ur stage so fingers crossed u wont!x


----------



## mich1365

What is spd? I dont know the acronym...


----------



## jessabella

lizziedripping said:


> Hi JB - glad things went reasonably well for you today hun.
> 
> I'm no expert, but Doc may be wrong about you going into labour within week after stitch removal.
> 
> My consultant dealt with a twin lady before me, and constantly quoted her to reassure me. She had lost 2 previous pregnancies at 22wks due to IC, and found herself pregnant with twins and terrified. She phone my doc in tears convinced she would never make it with twinnies. A shirodkar was put in, and at 32wks her cervix opened and began to tear thru the stitch - this was a lady with a really weak and entirely incompetent cervix who had never taken a pregnancy beyond 22wks.
> 
> Anyhoo, the stitch was removed, her cervix immediately dilated to 4cms, but she didn't go into labour and had to be induced 5wks later at 37wks!!! That's with twins............
> 
> He is right that you may have your baby within a week, but I have onyl heard of this happening in reality a handful of times. Usually women who have made it to stitch removal day, go on to deliver at or around their due date. A weak cervix cannot dialte fully to allow the passage of a big baby unless they go into labour hun - have faith, you may just get to 38 plus weeks yet ;)
> 
> Good luck with biopsy results xxx

Yes I agree..but he also said that they will most likely induce labour when they take stich out as well...as they watn to get the polyp removed asap!


----------



## jessabella

Smphysis Pubis Dysfunction

stole this from a website:

What is Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction?
The symphysis pubis is the name given to where two bones meet at the front of the pelvis. The pelvic bone is roughly in the shape of a heart, and is actually formed by three bones, which are held together by very strong ligaments.

The bones meet to form three 'fixed' joints - at the front (the symphysis pubis) and at each side of the bottom of the spine (the sacro-iliac joints).

Normally, these joints are not designed to allow movement. However, when a woman becomes pregnant, a hormone called relaxin is produced which loosens all the pelvic ligaments in order to allow the pelvis slight movement at the time of birth.

For some reason, the ligaments occasionally loosen too much and too early before birth. This means they can't keep the pelvic joints stable so the pelvis moves, especially on weight bearing. All this is made worse by the increased weight of the growing baby and sometimes the symphysis pubis joint actually separates slightly. The result is mild to severe pain, usually in the pubic area, and is called SPD.


----------



## geekgirl

Hi ladies just had a question for you?

I&#8217;ve been self bed resting as much as I can because I&#8217;ve had a lot of pressure and heaviness around my cervix. Almost as if baby's going to fall out. Laying down eases it a bit. 

My GP did an internal to try and have a feel because I told her my concerns (I might be paranoid but better to be safe than sorry) any how&#8217;s, she couldn&#8217;t feel my cervix because it was too high up. But she has written to a specialist for a referral since I have a history of pre-term labour where my waters broke without contractions. 

I&#8217;ve noticed that where I&#8217;ve been laying down so much, my bump is smaller when I stand up?

Has this happened to anyone else?

Has baby just taken up residence in my back due to gravity of laying down so much? 

Thanks x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey girls..just a quick one to say im 33 weeks tomorrow!!!yay!if i go into labour from tomorrow on i can go to my nice local private hospital and bubs should do fairly well!cant beleive iv made it here and am pretty confident i will make it to my ceaser date although no one else is!lol.i think everyone think theres no possible way i can get much bigger than i already am.ha!
geek girl just before my short cervix with funneling was caught i had a feeling every time i was standing up that something was going to fall out of my lady bits and bottom and it was veeeeeery heavy pressure and a bit of pain..an ultrasound showed that my cervix was short and funeling..have they sent u for an ultrasound?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey geek girl, how many babies have you had? Could just be normal sensation for a mum on her second or third pregnancy, but could be an early sign that ur cervix is weak. You do really need a TVU to rule that out hun. In the meantime keep resting xxx

BTW - realised I had posted up a pic of my 28wk bump previously, intending to also post one at 38wks to show how it had dropped - but forgot to upload the 38wk one - duh!!!

Mikayala's mum, you might take comfort from the fact that your tummy has plenty more growing room yet, when you see the Mountain that is my twin bump :rofl: 

Look how well a stitch does x
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0909.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## jessabella

oh my gosh mikayla..I read that you were 33 weeks in 3rd tri and came straight here just ot congrats you!! Im so excited for you...and hanging in there without a stitch...why are they givin a section anyway??? I cant wait not long now!! yyayayayayay


----------



## mich1365

MM...I second that. We can all imagine the joy 33 wks must bring. You are my inspiration since you are the other no stitch girl. You have had a good bit more length than me, so I just hope I can still follow in your footsteps. Did you do full bedrest? When did they stop measuring your cervix? Seems like forever to be where you are...8 wks ahead. Im sure you can remember the feeling. Congrats again!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

aw thanks ladies =) u have all been such a comfort to me and its so nice u are always there for the little worries and the big!
lizzie wowzers u were big!but i only have one!lol.
JB i am having a section for two reasons..the big number ONE is with Mikayla i had a thing called placenta accreta where my placenta was abnormally attached to my uterus wall and wouldnt come away.it ended up coming out in peices but part was still left behind causing me to heamerage and lose 2litres of blood before they could stop the bleeding..after an hour of trying to stop the bleeding they succeeded not realising that the placenta was still in there they had just managed to close my uterus around it but i was still left in the delivery suit for 2 hours as i found out later they were on the brink of taking me for a hysterectomy!!3 weeks after birth following continued severe uterus infections where i would wake up like i had got out of the shower and climbed in bed without drying myself they sent me in for a dc and thats when they found they had to scrape and dig the remaining placenta out so they sent it for a pathology and the pathology revealed it was an accreta..
i was veeeeery lucky as almost all women who have accretas have an emergency hysterectomy to treat it and it almost came to that i was just extremely lucky..an accreta varies in severity from an accreta which is still just attached to the uterus wall just ingrained in it..to the next level where it attached through the uterus muscle..to the most severe where it attached through the uterus and onto the bladder..this is the most life threatening and the most rare. all drs and midwives i have seen have said i need a csection as there is a good chance it will happen again as its usually when it attaches to a scar in ur uterus and the fact that i have placenta previa this time is not a good sign as it is a sign of an accreta..last time i did not but i did have large bleeds at 11 and 33 weeks..
sorry for the essay just thought id explain cos not many people have heard of an accreta its so rare when the midwives and sonogrophers i see read my notes their gasps followed by comments of "you know u might end up with a hysterectomy this time" shows me they dont see it very often!lol.lucky this was the last baby we were planning on anyway and we got our boy and girl!
oh and the second reason is my placenta is still very low lying the doc says i may need it even earlier than 38 weeks if it is still moving away so slowly..
aw MICH im glad to be an inspiration to you and give you hope =) yes my cervix was never at a critical length but i did have a decent amount of funneling..for the first 2 weeks after they found it i was on full bed rest absoloutly no work lying down only getting up for the bathroom.i was rescanned after that two weeks which showed my cervix had lengthened and was at 33mms with no funneling..so i allowed myself to relax the bedrest just a little doing light housework like dishes and folding(no vacuming) and went back to work but glued my bum to the chair and did not rush around like i was doing previously..still my cervix shortened again in that four weeks back to nearly when i was funneling to 29mm but 4 weeks after that i was only down to 28mm so i think its holding pretty well.the last cervix scan i had was at 31 weeks and i was 28mm..i dont think ill need another one as i am far enough along now for it not to be critical and there is nothing they can do me being without a stitch anyway.
thanks again ladies xxxxxx


----------



## HelenGee

Well done on getting to 33 weeks Mikayla's mummy! Your history of accreta must have been terrifying- I am truly amazed by the strength of all the ladies on this forum. 

I'm 26 weeks today and I desperately want to get to 28 weeks. 33 weeks seems like a distant dream.

Happy resting everyone xx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi,

This is a totally unrelated question but is it safe to eat a chinese takeaway meal when pregnant? I usually have chicken in black bean sauce, but have avoided it totally since getting pregnant. Hubby wants a takeaway as it's his birthday and he realy deserves the break tbh.

Sorry for being a bit dim, just tired of panicking about everything!


----------



## lizziedripping

Totally fine to eat a Chinese - so long as its from a reputable place that's clean and food is well cooked. Enjoy x


----------



## mich1365

25+2 now and they discovered dilation at my weekly measure today. Cerix went from 1.1 to 1.6 all day and dilation is 1cm. So it is "dynamic" as they say.
No contractions, nothing else weird, but they started the steroids as a safety measure. Fetal Fibronectin Test tomorrow.
Anyone else have early dilation and still go much further?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Mich. SOrry you had a scary visit hun. I dilated but didn't have a brilliant outcome, but there have been women with dilation that go on for several more weeks. I suspect they'd say it was too late for you to have a stitch now? Still can't understand why clinicians hesitate about doing stitches when the cervix looks short, it would have taken the stress out of the pregnancy for you. Still, you have reached 25wks plus, and your cervix hasn't dilated more than a cm, so there is a good chance you can get further if you take care.

Please rest, drink plenty of water, and don't hesitate to get checked if anything changes hun. Good luck x


----------



## mich1365

Thanks Lizzie...never been so scared in all my life. This just plain sucks! Will let you know the FFT results today.


----------



## jessabella

aww bless..hope it goes well..willl be staying close to hear how you go tommorrow..try not to stress too much...I know its easy to say!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi much

Am thinking of you and am sure that with rest you can hang on for a good while yet. I'm so sorry you're going through this stress and have everything crossed for you. 

Xxxx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

thinking of u mich.hope bub stays put for a few more weeks.x


----------



## mich1365

Thank you all so much for your wishes. Gosh this is stressful and knowing my baby will probably be in the NICU at some point is really a dark cloud. They could not do the fetal fibronectin test today due to some spotting that would taint the results. Im so short and effaced, they dont worry about the spotting as a sign of anything. Will try to do it tomorrow.
Got the 2nd steroid shot today and did all the tests short of an amnio to test for infection..no signs of any problems and no contractions at all. Apparently an amnio is the only way to surely rule out if inter-uterine infection is causing my body to want to end the pregnancy, but usually there are outward signs that there is one and the baby and I dont have any. When labor becomes iminent, then they do one more emergency steroid shot.:nope:
They say I can dilate to 3 and just hang like that and it will cause no problems..takes labor to dilate more and get the baby out. Even if my cervix shortens to next to nothing at this point, baby not coming without labor or some cause to induce. I just feel so good...I dont think Im going to go into labor right away, so hopeful again of reaching the next goal of 28 wks...17 days from now.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Mich. I probably had infection with Evie once the emergency stitch had gone in, and it did trigger contractions and full-blown labour. The docs are right when they say you'd be showing signs and that you need to be in labour to dilate your cervix past 3cms. Good luck hun, thinking about you all the time x


----------



## radish

thinking of ypu mich - hope you can hang in there a while longer yet :hugs:

from what I have read some women can go for weeks at between 1-3cm dilated before labour starts


----------



## dippy

hi ladies im in desperate need of some advice.......

ok so i lost a lil boy at 20 weeks in 2009 due to suspected IC.
I then got pregnant quite quickly and had a stitch placed at 18 weeks the following time. 
everything was fine but for some reason my uterus was upto something... i had contractions that couldnt be stopped with no medicines what so ever. i was on cyclogest, aspirin terbutaline indomethcin all kinds nothing worked and at 26 weeks delivered my beautfil lil girl who spent 14 weeks on neonatal and had every problem a preemie baby could have but is now home safe and sound and doing fab. 

i would like to add that right up until 2 hours before i delivered the consultant checked my cervix and everything was fine- no dilation no bleeding jus contractions that could not be stopped. within 2 mins i bled and cervix opened to 3cm with stitch intact.
this was all june 2010.

however my problem is i accidentally got pregnant. it was not expected soooo plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz dont judge me. 

my questions for those who may know are:

1. if the medicines to stop contractions didnt work 1st time round does that mean they won't work on me at all?

2. if i had dilated into the stitch last time-could that have damaged my cervix thus increasing my chances of another failed or preterm delivery?

3. from what iv said is it possible that the stitch didnt fail and something else was causing preterm contractions?

4. im suffering from thrush again- can it cause miscarriages- i have read that research is proving that it can play a part in miscarriages and early labour?

5. am i at higher risk for another premamture baby especially since it hasnt even been 6 months- will i definetely suffer again.?

6. has anyone needed a stitch while pregnant and looked after a baby at the same time?

im soooooooooo confused stressed and losing my mind. i havnt even got over the previous pregnancy. please helppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!


----------



## mich1365

I feel like Im cracking..how much worry can one take, much less missing my son so intensly after 45 days of not being able to be his mom anymore.
I am staying in the hospital for now. Cervix length unchanged at 1.6 and 75% effaced, 1cm dilated, still no contractions, but at only 25+4, it is getting more and more real that we are going to face a horrific early birth and NICU experience at some point sooner than later.


----------



## radish

mich :hugs: I am sorry you are having such a tough time.

Remember every day counts though and I really pray baby stays put a while longer


----------



## HelenGee

Mich,

sending you big hugs xxxxxx

You CAN do this, stay positive and remember that you are staying in the hospital which gives your baby the best care. From what I've read FFN tests predict potential labour 2 weeks before it may happen, that means you should be nearly 28 weeks if it happens early. I know of a few people who delivered their babies at 26 weeks over 30 years ago and they are absolutely fine. You will be further along than this.

You have had the steroids, you are doing a wonderful job and your son will be so proud of you when he's old enough to understand.

I totally understand about missing your son, but he knows you love him. I feel like I need my son around me as a comfort when things get scary, then i feel guilty for not caring for him properly. It's almost like I want to retreat from reality and hold on tight to what I've got already so I can forget what's happening for just a little while. 

Keep posting on here, I am praying your baby stays put for a while yet

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

dippy said:


> hi ladies im in desperate need of some advice.......
> 
> ok so i lost a lil boy at 20 weeks in 2009 due to suspected IC.
> I then got pregnant quite quickly and had a stitch placed at 18 weeks the following time.
> everything was fine but for some reason my uterus was upto something... i had contractions that couldnt be stopped with no medicines what so ever. i was on cyclogest, aspirin terbutaline indomethcin all kinds nothing worked and at 26 weeks delivered my beautfil lil girl who spent 14 weeks on neonatal and had every problem a preemie baby could have but is now home safe and sound and doing fab.
> 
> i would like to add that right up until 2 hours before i delivered the consultant checked my cervix and everything was fine- no dilation no bleeding jus contractions that could not be stopped. within 2 mins i bled and cervix opened to 3cm with stitch intact.
> this was all june 2010.
> 
> however my problem is i accidentally got pregnant. it was not expected soooo plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz dont judge me.
> 
> my questions for those who may know are:
> 
> 1. if the medicines to stop contractions didnt work 1st time round does that mean they won't work on me at all?
> 
> 2. if i had dilated into the stitch last time-could that have damaged my cervix thus increasing my chances of another failed or preterm delivery?
> 
> 3. from what iv said is it possible that the stitch didnt fail and something else was causing preterm contractions?
> 
> 4. im suffering from thrush again- can it cause miscarriages- i have read that research is proving that it can play a part in miscarriages and early labour?
> 
> 5. am i at higher risk for another premamture baby especially since it hasnt even been 6 months- will i definetely suffer again.?
> 
> 6. has anyone needed a stitch while pregnant and looked after a baby at the same time?
> 
> im soooooooooo confused stressed and losing my mind. i havnt even got over the previous pregnancy. please helppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!


Hi Dippy,

Congratulations on your pregnancy, it is good news, it's just sad for IC ladies that it's such a scary time. That is not your fault, no-one asks to face this complication, so please don't think anyone should judge you.

Also sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you :hugs:

Well done for getting through the difficult time in NICU too.

I'm not sure of answers to your questions. I don't think thrush can cause miscarriage, but it must be treated. 

I presume that these are early days for you - could you get to see a High risk consultant very soon to try to answer some of your questions? I do know of a private consultant in Solihull, who is also the lead consultant for Solihull NHS hospitals. I paid for a scan at his private practice and was impressed. I know it's not ideal, but it may provide you with an idea of a way forward from the state of stress you're in.

Sorry I can't be more help. Good luck hun and take care xx


----------



## mich1365

Thanks so much. Through the night, my new reality has set in and I am ok. We will hope the baby stays put a while longer and then trust in the great NICU here from there. I know I can do this if so many others have endured and I have a great support system. For many things, other than this, I am lucky I know.
Anyone have thoughts on using an Epidural for a preemie birth or not? I had my son naturally two years ago...but swore I could not do that again.:wacko:

Dippy...your stitch did not fail and is what got you to 26 weeks..otherwise with IC you would have opened up too early for the baby to make it so such viability. You went in to true labor, and no one knows what biologic thing ultimately causes that although there are many theories.Nothing can stop true labor and it becomes too strong to hold back for long, even with the drugs or a stitch. But your stitch did its job.


----------



## HelenGee

Mich,

I think your strength is amazing.

I had an epidural with my first and it did the job well. Although I ended up with a section, it made the section take place quicker as the anaesthetic line was already in place. I don't think epidurals have any drowsy effect on the baby, but I don't know if your doctors will advise against drugs to keep the baby as clear of drugs as possible. I know pethidene makes the baby drowsy.

Take care and hope that helps a little
:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Mich. I had a spinal aneasthetic for Evie's delivery because her foot had pushed thru the stitch and she was hanging by her neck at the entrance to my cervix :( It had no adverse effects, and enabled them to prepare for any eventuality. I do hope you manage to keep going a bit longer hun, but if not, you baby may well be fine. Evie was born at 24wks, but a little girl born the same day was 25wks and was only ventilated for 1wk, breathed on her own from that point and went home within 8wks - amazing.

DOn't give up hoping just yet hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mich1365

Such great stories...I am clinging to them!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## billysmum

Hi my name's Nicki I'm new to this forum.
We lost our 1st baby in 2008 at 18 wks 5 days to IC. I'm now 15 weeks pregnant with our little miracle. I had my stitch placed last week at 13 wks 6 days single macdonald. I was expecting to be monitored regularly especially as I also have 3 ovarian cysts and endo. I was so upset when they said they dont do that here in the UK. 

I'm so worried about this pregnancy thankfully managed to get signed off sick for the remainder of my pregnancy and have placed myself on bedrest due to fear. 

my friends in the US and Canada all have progesterone too. Do the ladies here in the uk get the suppositories? I feel that this helps too. Should i be worried about little twinges I keep getting in the cervix area?

I'm just so worried right now and need lots of advice and support thanks xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi again BM - don't worry about twinges in your cervix after stitch. I had tightenings, menstrual cramps and twinges constantly from 12wks - none of it led to anything. The stitch is effectively a foreign body, and will cause all kinds of sensations. I lived in terror throughout my pregnancy, and really wish I hadn't :( Hindsight is a wonderful thing.............;)

Progesterone not routinely given yet in this country, and its benefits are mainly to those women who labour prematurely for other reasons x


----------



## HelenGee

Hi BM

I'm sorry to hear about your loss and understand your stress.

I had an emergency stitch placed at 20w, I asked for progesterone and am using it. The consultant just agreed to give it to me as she thought my situation was so dire she threw everything at it. I will be 27 weeks tomorrow and I'm desperate to get to 28 weeks.

My check ups don't always involve internal exams as they carry a small risk of infection. Every 4 weeks I am swabbed for infection unless I specifically ask for an internal exam sooner. I see my consultant every 2 weeks and i haven't had an internal scan yet as the speculum exam can show if the stitch is holding. After that I really don't want to know cervical length, just that the stitch is doing it's job. 

If you want to be seen more often by your doc, ask them. If you feel that you should be given progesterone, ask for it too. If you don't like the answer (there may be good reason) could you ask for a second opinion? I am not far from you in Wolverhampton and post-stitch have been impressed with the care at New Cross hospital (although I had to change consultant and paid for a private scan to have my IC recognised). 

I think the pains are normal, I still get cervical twinges, it alternates on each side. According to my doc she wants to know if I'm bleeding, having contractions, water broken or having any odd discharge. It is natural to be scared at every twinge, I was constantly on the phone to maternity triage in the first 3 weeks.

Good luck xxx:hugs:


----------



## billysmum

thanks girls I think I will ask them for the progesterone as when we saw my consultant to arrange the stitch he did say if I wanted it he would give it me. The pains I get are in the middle not the side. I worry something is happening to the cervix. What I would give for a normal pregnancy!!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Well if its on offer then I'd take it hun. As for twinges, I cried every night convinced I would give birth any day - particularly after 20wks. It was terrifying. It meant nothing in terms of my cervix, which held tightly shut until 25wks. What did ur consultant say about giving regular scans, if nothing else it will reduce your stress levels x


----------



## billysmum

he said that they won't do scans so I'm goin to pay for a private scan just before 18 wks to put my mind at ease otherwise I will never be able to relax from 18 wks till my scan at 20 wks 5 days x


----------



## alparen

I had 2 LEEP procedures and left me with little cervix and it's also very scarred. I had my first ultrasound yesterday and woot i got to see my baby finally and also had my cervix measured. As soon as the tech started the vaginal ultrasound part she instantly said I did not have a very photogenic cervix. She was having a hard time finding it. So I told her what my situation was and explained all the above, she said oh this makes so much sense now. she said usually the cervix is so easy to find and that mine was positioned weird and when she was finally able to get measurement (she measured 4 times from different angles) all she was getting was 16mm which she said was pretty short. Asked me when i saw my dr again. I told her wednesday and she said ok well if the tests aren't there right away get her to call and have the results faxed to her or let her know the length so she knows right away and in the meantime keep taking it easy and relax a lot.

I had a feeling that this was going to be a problem. I just want to know what it's like if I have to get stitched like how does it work? Is it painful? Are you put on bed rest? i can't wait for this dr's appointment now....
I started having pains in my vagina (TMI) and would go into my lower abdomen last week and they were sharp sharp pains so I would just sit and relax for an hour and they would ease off. This week i haven't had those pains....


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Alparen. The stitch is put in under a spinal aneasthetic so you won't feel anything. It is advisable to rest for a few weeks after, but then you should be ok to move around whilst taking care not to over-exert yourself.

Personally I'd opt for a stitch every time because the alternative is pretty horrible hun. The vaginal pain you describe may not be related to your short cervix at all and just a normal pregnancy symptom. Your cervix is short for 13wks, so if you can get a stitch then I'd go for it - you really have nothing to lose x


----------



## jessabella

didnt want to read and run..but wanted to say that good luck with your results and next appointment..Im sure that some of the more experience girls will answer your questions..

But just to say when I got my stitch it didnt hurt..it was scary but you seem to worry for nothing sometimes..well not nothing but you know what I mean..someteims obsessively worry..and I have loved reading this thread for inspiration to give me hope. My stitch was put in under a spinal block...and then I went home about 8 hours later and was not put on bedrest ....BUT I put myself on bedrest and I woudl recommend it for sure if you do get the stitch..I put myself on bedrest from the time I got the stitch until my next appointment with the doctor which was about three weeks later.. I got my stitch late..so itw as about 21 weeks..and then had my next appointment at 24 weeks. I am now 29 weeks..and very happy about that so I would say the stitch is holding..I have to take it easy..which I am very naughty with lately :blush: 

Let us know how you go..:hugs:


----------



## dippy

hi ladies

i would like to advise mich... u sound so worried and scared and reminded me so much of myself 3 months ago. i have been there - alot of us have. unfortunately my stitch failed due to other implications and i went on to deliver at 25+6 weeks. 

to be honest it is not easy and i will not say dont worry becuz it is only natural to worry but i wanted to try and ease some of ur worries. 
please be strong and positive. ur baby is now viable maybe not at the week we all expect but still viable. 

i am hoping and praying u get much further but in the event of an early delivery-remind urself to be strong for ur child.if u need any help and support in regards to nicu plz msg us and i will advise u as much as i possibly can.

my lil girl went through hell and back in those 14 weeks but all that is now a distant dream. 

p.s this is just in the event of an early delivery- i am hoping ur lil bean is sticking were it should be. plz dnt worry urself to death...its very distressing and hard but there is light at the end....!!!!


----------



## jessabella

hey girls...I dont now if I asked this before..but is it true that a short cervix equals a shorter labour...just thought I would ask because that is what my doctor mentioned...Lizzy did I ask you this before? forgive me if I did ..Ive forgotten :blush: anyway just woundering if this might be true for you girls who have been through this?


----------



## jessabella

dippy said:


> hi ladies
> 
> i would like to advise mich... u sound so worried and scared and reminded me so much of myself 3 months ago. i have been there - alot of us have. unfortunately my stitch failed due to other implications and i went on to deliver at 25+6 weeks.
> 
> to be honest it is not easy and i will not say dont worry becuz it is only natural to worry but i wanted to try and ease some of ur worries.
> please be strong and positive. ur baby is now viable maybe not at the week we all expect but still viable.
> 
> i am hoping and praying u get much further but in the event of an early delivery-remind urself to be strong for ur child.if u need any help and support in regards to nicu plz msg us and i will advise u as much as i possibly can.
> 
> my lil girl went through hell and back in those 14 weeks but all that is now a distant dream.
> 
> p.s this is just in the event of an early delivery- i am hoping ur lil bean is sticking were it should be. plz dnt worry urself to death...its very distressing and hard but there is light at the end....!!!!

=D&gt;


----------



## alparen

Thanks so much ladies. Made me feel a whole world better. I will opt for a stitch I serisouly don't want to take any chances. When i had my last LEEP and got my all clear from my High grade cin the dr told me if iwanted to have kids nows the time and to get to trying because they had a fear it was going to come back and i would be in for a hysterectomy. The first time it came on i had a LEEP went a year of appointments every 3 months and then all of a sudden my Pre cancer cells were back again at stage 3 high grade so instantly dr hauled me in for my second LEEP and it was so bad she said. Had to take out so much which left me with nada cervix and it so scarred my last gyno couldn't find my cervical opening. all she could see was a red dot she assumed was my cervical opening. So with the dr's saying have a baby now we started trying right away and it took 6 months but were finally blessed with cupcake! We were seriously thinking it wasn't going to happen and even talked about adoption. So we were over the moon when I got preggy :D I'll definatly let you all know how my dr appointment goes on Wednesday. 
I read a lot of your story jessabella and it made me feel so much better and i'm so happy you've made it this far! Keep resting!!! 
I've taken it way easier since i found out i was preggers because of my cervix problem. hubby doesn't want me doing anything lol. 
Thanks for all the support. I love BNB everyone here is so amazing and nice! :hugs:


----------



## jessabella

:hugs: I love this forum too..its amazing!


----------



## HelenGee

Love this forum too, it's a lifeline :hugs:


----------



## mich1365

dippy said:


> hi ladies
> 
> i would like to advise mich... u sound so worried and scared and reminded me so much of myself 3 months ago. i have been there - alot of us have. unfortunately my stitch failed due to other implications and i went on to deliver at 25+6 weeks.
> 
> to be honest it is not easy and i will not say dont worry becuz it is only natural to worry but i wanted to try and ease some of ur worries.
> please be strong and positive. ur baby is now viable maybe not at the week we all expect but still viable.
> 
> i am hoping and praying u get much further but in the event of an early delivery-remind urself to be strong for ur child.if u need any help and support in regards to nicu plz msg us and i will advise u as much as i possibly can.
> 
> my lil girl went through hell and back in those 14 weeks but all that is now a distant dream.
> 
> p.s this is just in the event of an early delivery- i am hoping ur lil bean is sticking were it should be. plz dnt worry urself to death...its very distressing and hard but there is light at the end....!!!!

Thank you. I live for these stories and am so glad for you and your daughter that the big struggle is behind. What a ride I know it was.
I am calm again feeling I will make the next goal of 27. Today is week 26 and no apparent changes. More and more though I think there is an infection that is going undetected in my uterus...the pieces seem to fit and often there is no outward sign.They wont know until they study the placenta after the birth. In this case, baby may have an infection to deal with as well, but for now, since his vitals are so good, I will just believe he is ok because the docs think he is. 
Hang in there everyone. We are all in this together and so not alone thankfully.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey ladies..even though everyone is having their problems its still great to see that no one has delivered their babies yet!hopefully it stays that way for a while at least!
so i went to the zoo with lo and oh and my dad and his friends on the weekend had a great day walked around the whole day and all i had was sore feet and ankles!!after all this honestly i think i would go overdue if my ceaser wasnt booked!!lol.after all the rest and little/no walking my leg muscles are KILLING me!lol.i am limping around the place looking ridiculous but am so happy i seem to be going well..
34 weeks yesterday =)


----------



## radish

hi ladies

just a quick update on me.. I am 22+2 today and fast approaching my sons gestation of 23+3 so this week is a hard, long one for me.

Surprisingly though I feel really good. Baby is kicking away nicely and I have discovered that I only get pressure when he moves low down and a cold drink and an hour lying on my bac k with my legs elevated on the couch shifts him up off my cervix. I am only getting this about once a week so am having to be careful about being lulled into a false sense of security! 

12 days til I am 24 weeks!


----------



## Aspen10

Hi ladies

Sorry have not been on for a while. Good to read like mikayla satsuma that everybody is still carrying their precious babies. 

Jessabelle - nearly 30 weeks is great news x

Radish - I know exactly how u feel. I'm also in the week where I lost my twins previously. It is actually tomorrow when I'll be 22+5. can't wait to reach 12 weeks which is 10 days from now. Will actually breathe a sigh of relief. My next scan is 2 nov so can't wait for that either. 

Is anyone else getting bad backaches with lying own all the time? I'm only really up to get dressed, toilet and shower. My belly already measures 39" at 22 weeks! 

Mikayla - I bet it feels so good to be out n about. I can't wait to return to some sort of normal activity. I may start to go out a little once I pass 30 weeks. 

Much - will hospital not prescribe anti biotics as a pre caution? 

Welcome to the new ladies, look forward to keeping up with you all on your journeys x


----------



## Aspen10

Lizzie - gosh how could I forget u. Thank you so so much for the info and support you provide. It's so kind of you to take time to answer everyones questions and worries. You truly are one of lifes amazing people x


----------



## jessabella

MikaylasMummy said:


> hey ladies..even though everyone is having their problems its still great to see that no one has delivered their babies yet!hopefully it stays that way for a while at least!
> so i went to the zoo with lo and oh and my dad and his friends on the weekend had a great day walked around the whole day and all i had was sore feet and ankles!!after all this honestly i think i would go overdue if my ceaser wasnt booked!!lol.after all the rest and little/no walking my leg muscles are KILLING me!lol.i am limping around the place looking ridiculous but am so happy i seem to be going well..
> 34 weeks yesterday =)

yayyyyyyy 34 weeks for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know what you mean..after not doing much and then to tgo and walk around..I feel like Ive been to the gym.


----------



## jessabella

Aspen10 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry have not been on for a while. Good to read like mikayla satsuma that everybody is still carrying their precious babies.
> 
> Jessabelle - nearly 30 weeks is great news x
> 
> Radish - I know exactly how u feel. I'm also in the week where I lost my twins previously. It is actually tomorrow when I'll be 22+5. can't wait to reach 12 weeks which is 10 days from now. Will actually breathe a sigh of relief. My next scan is 2 nov so can't wait for that either.
> 
> Is anyone else getting bad backaches with lying own all the time? I'm only really up to get dressed, toilet and shower. My belly already measures 39" at 22 weeks!
> 
> Mikayla - I bet it feels so good to be out n about. I can't wait to return to some sort of normal activity. I may start to go out a little once I pass 30 weeks.
> 
> Much - will hospital not prescribe anti biotics as a pre caution?
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies, look forward to keeping up with you all on your journeys x

thanks hun..it is very exciting for us here!!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,

27 weeks yesterday .....want to get to 28 weeks soooo much.

Well done MM and JB, it must be a relief to get to your point and relax about moving around a little.

Aspen - I am doing the same amount of activity as you and yes my back is hurting too. I do find that I forget and contort myself to watch tv or grab a drink. I don't know what helps but i do try to keep switching sides. 

Radish - I also get pressure sometimes, but it's when I'm lying down too, I do think it's when the baby settles somewhere awkward cos it lifts when I feel her move off my cervix or lower back. I hope that's all it is, a drink and lying on my back a litle does often move her up a bit. It doesn't suddenly appear when I'm walking or standing so I'm hoping it's nothing sinister. 

I will be thinking of you both and hoping time goes quickly to get you to 24 weeks. I remember it all too well.

Glad everyone is ok and babies are still baking!

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Jessabella - in answer to ur question about labour being shorter in women with short cervixes; in full-term labour the cervix has usually begun to shorten and efface weeks before the main event, it is strong regular contractions which then begin to open the cervix. Your cervix has done the first bit, but should take the usual amount of time to then dilate fully in labour (sorry ;))

That said, you may we3ll be one of those women I've only ever read about in books who labour and deliver in record time with minimal effort - here's hoping eh hun? x

Aspen10 - thank you for you kind words, I love helping if I can because I know from personal experience what it is like to have pregnancy with terrifying complications. I only wish I could do more to reassure you all that you can beat the dreaded IC xxx


----------



## jessabella

thanks for the info..too bad..would be great wouldnt it ladies!! after all this and then have a record short labour..haahha
my neighbour was in labour and baby in arms 2 hours later..i like the sound of that.


----------



## HelenGee

jessabella said:


> thanks for the info..too bad..would be great wouldnt it ladies!! after all this and then have a record short labour..haahha
> my neighbour was in labour and baby in arms 2 hours later..i like the sound of that.

:haha:
As long as it's not too soon and you have plenty of time to get to the hospital
xxx


----------



## mich1365

Update..after a week in the hospital, they are keeping me 2 more at minimum. I hope at least that I am still pregnant then. Today I am 26+1.
Due to the positive FFN test, they can not send me home because I live 1 hour from the NICU and that would not be good if I go into labor.
So far, no changes or signs of any problem, externally. They are not doing any more internal exams so not to rock the boat. At this point, I prefer ignorance anyway as I dont want anymore bad news.
Still it is SO unnatural for a mother to be taken away from her baby like I have been...Im just aching and so jealose, yet grateful, of grandma. That part is just as hard as the worry over this pregnany I think.
I read all of your posts yesterday and can not remember who was asking about bed rest and back pain. I would check online for some PT exercises. They gave me some here at the hospital and they help, and thinking you might be able to find some on the internet.


----------



## HelenGee

Glad you're still hanging on in there. I totally sympathise with missing your son, i hardly see mine as grandma and dad have taken over his care. He now does a little happy dance if I manage to do anything for him. So cute, but breaks my heart too. 
He knows you love him
xxx


----------



## mich1365

HelenGee said:


> Glad you're still hanging on in there. I totally sympathise with missing your son, i hardly see mine as grandma and dad have taken over his care. He now does a little happy dance if I manage to do anything for him. So cute, but breaks my heart too.
> He knows you love him
> xxx

Helen..we really are in the same place...a week apart, grandma with our toddler. Thanks for relating and understanding:flower:.


----------



## jessabella

you poor girls..hang in there..many prayers that you stay strong away from your LO's. 

helen..good thing we live about 10-12mins away from the hospital..
funny thing is the last time I had an appointment I was having some cramps so huffing and puffing in the back..so the driver started speeding and then said.. "is baby comming now?" I assured him that baby was not comming..but we still arrived in like 7 mins to the hospital..good timing! :rofl:

It was so cute..as this is the one of the 5 same taxi drivers who take me to the hospital all the time. i have had short conversations with some of them..and this one remembered that I had some issues and might deliver early..so that is why he startedto speed..he was worried it was time!


----------



## HelenGee

Jessabella -Yes I'm glad that the hospital is nearby. How sweet of the taxi driver to remember too :thumbup:

Is anyone having problems with loose stools (sorry tmi). I'm not running to the loo at all, it's just once a day that I go, and it's mainly normal apart from the very last bit that has been watery. This has happened 4 times in the last week. I mentioned it to the consultant last week and she wasn't concerned. Sorry it's gross, but I'm worried as diarrhea can be a sign of labour.

Anyone experienced anything similar?


----------



## jessabella

I had a stomach bug and had this for a week..but if it was longer then keep your eye on it ..mention it again if you see the consultant.


----------



## HelenGee

Called maternity triage and spoke to midwife. She said it could be that I need more fibre as I've eaten so much fruit to avoid constipation, she also said my vitamin tablets may be the culprits, but I feel I need to carry on taking them. Another reason is that at this stage more relaxin can be produced which can cause loose stools as the bowels start to relax and empty. She then said this was in preparation for labour at which point I was hyperventilating on the other end of the phone! She reassured me that at 27 weeks this wasn't a cause for concern as it was only very mild and I wasn't vomiting, it was just relaxin being produced. :wacko:

I'm going to need psychiatric care after this pregnancy. :cry:


----------



## lizziedripping

Mich - so glad you're still hanging in there love, thinking about you all the time. Please try not to fret about your older child - you are working hard to bring a precious sibling into the world safely for him, that is a gift and something he will thank you for hun xxx

Helen - don't worry about the squidgy poo hun. I had diarrhoea-like poo for the last 10wks and was concerned it might mean early labour. My bowel was constantly churning much like it does before a period is due - then it would be loose. As the babies got bigger they were compressing my bowel, hormones were making everything more relaxed, but it never meant they were coming early. In my first pregnancy, during early labour I had proper full-on diarrhoea - my bowel emptied fully, along with flu-like symptoms and a massive adrenalin rush. You just know.

Please girls, promise me you'll never reproduce the above post, threaten to put it on Youtube and humiliate more than I have just humiliated myself. The things we don't mind talking about after child birth - I clearly left my dignity (along with my bladder control) at the hospital door ;)xxx


----------



## babygirl1213

Hello ladies 

Im new to this. I have a question. I was wondering if anyone has vaginal soreness? A little background I had my cerclage done at 20 weeks, have been hospitalized twice for pre term labor at 22 and 32 weeks, and im currently 33 weeks on Procardia and Prometrium. And of course bedrest since 20 weeks. Just wondering if im the only one
And if its a sign of labor.


----------



## HelenGee

Thank you lizzie, that's reassuring to know. My bowels are exactly like that I can feel them churning but I'm not running to the loo. I just can't get the diet balance right, today was better, but a little yellow as I cut out some fruit to avoid the laxative effect. My bowels have been awful this whole pregnancy, I started with a stomach bug and they've never been the same since. The doctor's had a good feel around and there doesn't appear to be any infection, plus I was given a good, cover all bases antibiotic after the stitch. 

Don't worry lizzie, i won't put it on YouTube, I lost my dignity with my first baby. Being wheeled out of surgery and being told they've shoved painkillers up your bum made me realise life will never be the same again! 
:winkwink:


----------



## jessabella

hahah ..aww ladies..must be love..we can discuss everything!!!


----------



## mich1365

I know...last week when they admitted me had a whole team of 5 docs staring up my vagina. I laughed at the docs the next day when they said to undress and that they would leave the room while I did that. What is the point?:)

All we do is discuss constipation issues, discharges, vaginas...so wonder husbands ever see us sexually again. Yet they do and will...good thing men are pigs:thumbup:

In the hospital until at least Nov 7th and just fine with that. All still the same...and 27 weeks on Sunday.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Mich,

Good to hear from you, glad things are still the same with you. Have been thinking about you and hoping all is still ticking along quietly.

:thumbup:


----------



## alparen

Hey everyone. Hope you ladies are all doing well today and resting! I had my appointment with my dr. She still hadn't gotten my results yet but I told her the length and she agreed it was short but it's only short because of the 2 LEEPs I had in the past. She gave me a pap test and checked my cervix and said yep it's short but nice and strong hard and closed. She said just take it easy like I have been doing and i'll be going for an ultrasound once a month to measure the length to keep tabs on it. She told me I have a good chance of it staying strong because mine was only shortened due to th surgeries I had on it. So whew! I feel loads better. I'll be keeping myself on light duties around the house like I have been. :D


----------



## radish

so nice to see everyone doing well and cooking those babies still:happydance:

I have a question about bladder pain? Over the course of today everytime I have gone for a wee my bladder hurts. Its not a pressure type feeling, more of a stabbing pain. Does this sound UTI like to anyone?

Baby is moving around fine and I can feel him quite high up actually (although he can turn over and give my bladder a swift kick every now and then)

I almost dont want to ring the ward cos I feel fine otherwise and really dont want bad news


----------



## MikaylasMummy

radish said:


> so nice to see everyone doing well and cooking those babies still:happydance:
> 
> I have a question about bladder pain? Over the course of today everytime I have gone for a wee my bladder hurts. Its not a pressure type feeling, more of a stabbing pain. Does this sound UTI like to anyone?
> 
> Baby is moving around fine and I can feel him quite high up actually (although he can turn over and give my bladder a swift kick every now and then)
> 
> I almost dont want to ring the ward cos I feel fine otherwise and really dont want bad news

stabbing pain doesnt really sound like a uti to me..although i could be wrong..sounds like some serious baby pressure on ur bladder though..if it gets worse def ring up..and if u suspect a uti go to ur dr and check cos they can cause prem labour..iv had tonnes this preg and they are horrible but arent stabbing pains more like burning pains that build up the more i need to wee..xx


----------



## WhiteDove

Hi girls!!!
I had last week my 12 w scan and baby is very fine and healthy, they made me an internal scan so they measured my cervix lenght, it's written on the report that it was 28mm (12w,5 days pregnancy dated) didn't said if closed or not
I've searched on the internet and I found out that this length is short
I called my midwife who said that if there were any problem, the sonographer would have booked another scan for me, not to worry!
but I can't
it will be my first baby, I'm 29, I worry i will loose it!!!
What should I do?


----------



## heychickie

Nice to meet you ladies, and I'm glad to find such a supportive and informative forum on this topic. I have been reading this whole thread since yesterday evening US Eastern time, in bursts, and just finished and created my login so I could post. 

I am 32 years old, going through my first pregnancy and am at 24 weeks exactly today. Until yesterday, the only real bad complication I've experienced was about 4 or 5 hours of heavy red bleeding at week 7 or 8. The doc said at that time that it was for unknown cause, and baby checked out ok on that first emergency ultrasound. I've had two more scheduled ones since and all has been ok. No morning /anytime sickness, a grand total of 2 days with heartburn, and otherwise just normal aches and pains/ligaments stretching, etc, aside from that weakened immune system letting me catch a cold virus twice now, latest started this past Sunday. I'm also considered obese, though not so much that it's been a focus of my Doc's concern at all, I was just advised to stick around 20 lbs total gain, I'm about at 15 now. 

Anyway, on to the point...I really will be on topic eventually I promise. Yesterday afternoon at work, twice when I used the restroom, I had some very very pale pink discharge, where I haven't really had any discharge at all otherwise. I hesitated, but decided to call my doc's office. I truly thought they'd advise just monitor for a day or two and if it gets worse, go in, but they told me to go on in to the hospital. I almost didn't, but gave in, DH picked me up from work and we were there by 5 pm. I expected a quick check and sent home, but they found my cervix very thin (I did not catch the exact measurement) and dilated 4 cm. The fluid sac is partially descended into the cervix, meaning right now cerclage/stitching is not an option for fear of rupturing the sac. No contractions or other labor signs. Incompetent cervix was a term mentioned by one of the nurses, and that's how I found you all. 

I'm now admitted and have been told to make myself at home until this baby arrives, which in a great situation where LO stays put until near his due-date of February 18, could be 3 months. On antibiotics while the strep culture is done, plus steroids for LO's lung development, pro-something to help keep any labor away, my normal thyroid and pre-natal meds (I'm hypothyroid), stool softeners, and my favorite a bed pan. I'm on 100% bed rest. 

I'm fortunate for the US, since our maternity leave policies are not as generous as in Europe that my work will not be a concern. I have a good leave policy of 100% pay for 26 weeks, handsome other options after that, plus my boss is a kind, understanding family man who wants me to focus in me and the baby and not worry about the office. No other children to care for, but DH is having to handle the drive between here and home, +30 minutes when not rush-hour type traffic to care for our fur-kids frequently. Our family all lives 5+ hours away, and our local friends aren't really pet people. Professional care would cost too much for this length of time -it's $20 per dog per day (we have two), plus more for someone to check on the cats. 

I don't have any questions for you all at this time, just glad to have others with similar situations to talk with and share well-wishes and fears. I guess we'd better decide on that little boy name sooner than later, after all...


----------



## HelenGee

Hi heychickie,

Sorry to hear that you're having problems, thankfully you got to the hospital when you did. As there were no other labour signs it does sound like incompetent cervix to me, but there are many more experienced ladies on this forum who would have more of a clue that I do. 

It is very distressing, but you are in hospital and on bed rest, you have help nearby and you are doing your best for your baby. 

Keep posting and stay positive.

Hang on in there!

xx:hugs:


----------



## mich1365

HeyChickie,
Glad you found us and hope we can provide some consolation for you with our stories. It is a scary time and we are all in it together, which helps me a lot. Sounds like the docs are doing all the right things for sure. Thinking of you and hang in there...the days in bed seem long but it goes fast in hindsight. Me 7 weeks now.
Keep in touch and we will be here!


----------



## heychickie

Thanks all :)

Mich - you kind of lose that sense of time when you review the thread all at once. Wow - 7 weeks is great. I'll be ecstatic to make that, we'd be in pretty good shape. 

If only I could get approved to walk the 10 feet to the toilet a few times a day, I'd promise to be always a perfect patient. I know they only have the baby's best interests in mind, but I seriously think just as much effort/pressure is exerted sitting the bed up, lifting myself, contorting to wipe, etc. :shrug:

Day 1- five hours to go.


----------



## radish

hello ladies.

I bring sad news. I miscarried our little boy in the early hours of this morning.

I went in to the hospital with the pains I described in my earlier post and after a rather rigorous internal (something which I will be taking up with the hospital especially as the same doctor missed my contractions despite my insistance) contractions started in earnest. The stitch held however the contractions, which do look to have been initiated by a UTI and enhanced by the internal exam, caused serious bulging and had to be removed.

We named him Charlie.

I am taking a break from all pregancy and baby forums to concentrate on my beautiful girl and future hubby and heal.. I wish you all healthy pregnancies and the best of luck


----------



## lizziedripping

:nope: Radish, I am so so sorry love :cry: Words cannot express how heartbroken I feel for you and your family - you really didn't deserve this loss.

You have been thru a very traumatic time, and need space to heal. Please please find me out again when you feel ready hun; I may not be able to help, but I would like to try.

Much love and God bless my sweet :hugs: xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Radish,

I am heartbroken for you and your family, you didn't deserve this.:cry:

If you need anything, or think we can help in anyway, please let us know.

Take some time to heal.

I just don't know what to say.

Much love,

Helen xxxx


----------



## heychickie

Radish, I'm very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your experiences with us, and if there is any comfort/a shoulder needed/ etc, please just let us know when you are ready.


----------



## lizziedripping

heychickie said:


> Nice to meet you ladies, and I'm glad to find such a supportive and informative forum on this topic. I have been reading this whole thread since yesterday evening US Eastern time, in bursts, and just finished and created my login so I could post.
> 
> I am 32 years old, going through my first pregnancy and am at 24 weeks exactly today. Until yesterday, the only real bad complication I've experienced was about 4 or 5 hours of heavy red bleeding at week 7 or 8. The doc said at that time that it was for unknown cause, and baby checked out ok on that first emergency ultrasound. I've had two more scheduled ones since and all has been ok. No morning /anytime sickness, a grand total of 2 days with heartburn, and otherwise just normal aches and pains/ligaments stretching, etc, aside from that weakened immune system letting me catch a cold virus twice now, latest started this past Sunday. I'm also considered obese, though not so much that it's been a focus of my Doc's concern at all, I was just advised to stick around 20 lbs total gain, I'm about at 15 now.
> 
> Anyway, on to the point...I really will be on topic eventually I promise. Yesterday afternoon at work, twice when I used the restroom, I had some very very pale pink discharge, where I haven't really had any discharge at all otherwise. I hesitated, but decided to call my doc's office. I truly thought they'd advise just monitor for a day or two and if it gets worse, go in, but they told me to go on in to the hospital. I almost didn't, but gave in, DH picked me up from work and we were there by 5 pm. I expected a quick check and sent home, but they found my cervix very thin (I did not catch the exact measurement) and dilated 4 cm. The fluid sac is partially descended into the cervix, meaning right now cerclage/stitching is not an option for fear of rupturing the sac. No contractions or other labor signs. Incompetent cervix was a term mentioned by one of the nurses, and that's how I found you all.
> 
> I'm now admitted and have been told to make myself at home until this baby arrives, which in a great situation where LO stays put until near his due-date of February 18, could be 3 months. On antibiotics while the strep culture is done, plus steroids for LO's lung development, pro-something to help keep any labor away, my normal thyroid and pre-natal meds (I'm hypothyroid), stool softeners, and my favorite a bed pan. I'm on 100% bed rest.
> 
> I'm fortunate for the US, since our maternity leave policies are not as generous as in Europe that my work will not be a concern. I have a good leave policy of 100% pay for 26 weeks, handsome other options after that, plus my boss is a kind, understanding family man who wants me to focus in me and the baby and not worry about the office. No other children to care for, but DH is having to handle the drive between here and home, +30 minutes when not rush-hour type traffic to care for our fur-kids frequently. Our family all lives 5+ hours away, and our local friends aren't really pet people. Professional care would cost too much for this length of time -it's $20 per dog per day (we have two), plus more for someone to check on the cats.
> 
> I don't have any questions for you all at this time, just glad to have others with similar situations to talk with and share well-wishes and fears. I guess we'd better decide on that little boy name sooner than later, after all...

Welcome Heychickie :hugs:

Sorry to read you're having problems with the dreaded IC :nope: We have all been there and can relate and support you thru this pregnancy hun.

Your docs may well be right about it being too late to place a stitch since your membranes are already bulging; however, mine did place a stitch in similar circumstances and it bought an extra week of pregnancy, which for me was crucial given I presented in your condition at 23wks when Evie wasn't considered viable. I would say that now you are at the magical 24, a watch, rest and see policy is probably the best.

When they say rest though hun, they mean rest - don't be tempted to nip down the corridor, or pop to the loo - stay off your feet and drink atleast a glass of water per hour. It's tough, but atleast with no other kids to care for you can concentrate on you and bubs without a guilty conscience :winkwink:

Keep posting, and know that we are all with you........anything at all you need please ask, and don't hesitate to ask as many questions as you like :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

babygirl1213 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Im new to this. I have a question. I was wondering if anyone has vaginal soreness? A little background I had my cerclage done at 20 weeks, have been hospitalized twice for pre term labor at 22 and 32 weeks, and im currently 33 weeks on Procardia and Prometrium. And of course bedrest since 20 weeks. Just wondering if im the only one
> And if its a sign of labor.

Hey babygirl - sorry to not reply sooner; your post got lost amongst the others somehow :hugs:

THe soreness you describe can, in my experience, be a normal sign of late pregnancy and just a consequence of a heavier baby pressing down on your cervix. The stitch has held to this point, and will likely continue to do so now hun x


----------



## lizziedripping

WhiteDove said:


> Hi girls!!!
> I had last week my 12 w scan and baby is very fine and healthy, they made me an internal scan so they measured my cervix lenght, it's written on the report that it was 28mm (12w,5 days pregnancy dated) didn't said if closed or not
> I've searched on the internet and I found out that this length is short
> I called my midwife who said that if there were any problem, the sonographer would have booked another scan for me, not to worry!
> but I can't
> it will be my first baby, I'm 29, I worry i will loose it!!!
> What should I do?

Hi Whitedove - 28mm is on the shorter side, but still within a theoretically normal range. Was your bladder empty when they did the scan? I personally would nag them to scan you again in a few weeks. A short cervix does not necessarily mean a weak cervix, but the shorter it starts out, the less "room" it has to shorten naturally as the pregnancy progresses. All cervixes do shorten with the increasing weight of the baby, if they are initially short, then there is a chance they can become so short they start to thin out and open early on.

All that said, mine was scanned after my stitch at 15wks, and it measured 28mm - I freaked. My consultant seemed unconcerned because I did have the stitch in - however at my 18wk scan it was 42mm. She explained that some scanning equipment is inaccurate and not as sensitive, and can show a short cervix when in fact it is long. 

Why not bang on a few doors hun? It can't hurt. Ignore them if they seem irritated by you pestering, this is afterall your baby and your body. If you can atleast get a few more answers that would be helpful to you :hugs:


----------



## mich1365

Radish,
I feel like there are no words. I am so sick that you have to go through this. I know you will find the strength and comfort you need in your soon husband and your precious little girl. Give yourself time and be so kind to yourself.


----------



## heychickie

Thanks Lizzie. Yes, as much as I don't love the bedpan part, I haven't been up since getting the order, which has been about 32 hours now, they let me walk and go once during the 5 hours before i was in a permanent room, and before the on-call doc from my office had given that order. Still no actual labor signs, so he's holding in there. Next scan to check weight, etc will be Monday in the high-risk Dr's office downstairs. I think they have one of the 3/4-D ultrasounds here, which will be cool since I've only seen the "normal" type far. 

The plan for today is DH is bringing a razor and supplies. I have to wear these compression sleves on my calves that pump up every minute or so, to prevent blood clots, since on the complete bed rest. They're not too bad, but a bit uncomfortable since it had been a week since I shaved when I came in...my belly was getting too big to deal with that in the shower too often. 

I'll just take it day by day. I'll have lots of new nurse friends by the time we're through, and lots of stories to tell LO when he's being a bratty teenager down the road :D


----------



## MikaylasMummy

radish i am so sorry for your loss.thinking of you and your family.x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

lizziedripping said:


> WhiteDove said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!!
> I had last week my 12 w scan and baby is very fine and healthy, they made me an internal scan so they measured my cervix lenght, it's written on the report that it was 28mm (12w,5 days pregnancy dated) didn't said if closed or not
> I've searched on the internet and I found out that this length is short
> I called my midwife who said that if there were any problem, the sonographer would have booked another scan for me, not to worry!
> but I can't
> it will be my first baby, I'm 29, I worry i will loose it!!!
> What should I do?
> 
> Hi Whitedove - 28mm is on the shorter side, but still within a theoretically normal range. Was your bladder empty when they did the scan? I personally would nag them to scan you again in a few weeks. A short cervix does not necessarily mean a weak cervix, but the shorter it starts out, the less "room" it has to shorten naturally as the pregnancy progresses. All cervixes do shorten with the increasing weight of the baby, if they are initially short, then there is a chance they can become so short they start to thin out and open early on.
> 
> All that said, mine was scanned after my stitch at 15wks, and it measured 28mm - I freaked. My consultant seemed unconcerned because I did have the stitch in - however at my 18wk scan it was 42mm. She explained that some scanning equipment is inaccurate and not as sensitive, and can show a short cervix when in fact it is long.
> 
> Why not bang on a few doors hun? It can't hurt. Ignore them if they seem irritated by you pestering, this is afterall your baby and your body. If you can atleast get a few more answers that would be helpful to you :hugs:Click to expand...


hi hun, at my 20 week scan my cervix measured 28mm and was accompanied by funneling of the membranes..they were very concerned due to the funeling and i was put on bed rest completely and a progesterone, nifidepine and antibiotics..my ob did say that 28mm is still within an ok range and some women just have a cervix that short but due to the funneling they could tell mine was actually shortening..my advice would be to rest as much as u can and keep an eye out for ANY signs like LOTS of pressure up there like something is falling out or any period like pains that come and go and if u get any at all go to the emergency department and get checked..catching it earlier gives u a better chance..within 2 weeks of complete bed rest where i only got out of bed to shower eat and wee and the meds my cervix lengthened to 33mm and the funneling went away.
as i said if there were no other indications that your cervix was opening/shortening then i dont think they would be overly worried.but i would still be pushing for another scan to make sure its not getting shorter.goodluckx


----------



## HelenGee

Made it to 28 weeks! :thumbup:Had a blip today and went to maternity triage as the dreaded discharge trickle returned and little movement. All was ok, stitch is still there and all closed up. Baby started moving as soon as I got there, but it was nice to know that she's doing the right things.

Just feel sick and drained from the anxiety of waiting to hear the news. Both hubby and I came home and felt sick, unwell but relieved.Think we're both coming down with the cold our son keeps catching at nursery too.

Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## heychickie

Well, the bed rest only bought us a few days. Baby Grayson arrived earlier today a little past 2 pm EST. He is 1lb 9oz, and hanging in there. He has his own little suite in the NICU, with the Cadillac of incubators. I got to touch his little hand after awhile, and am hoping he holds on and improves day by day.


----------



## mich1365

Chickie,
Welcome to Grayson. So relieved you were at the magical 24 weeks. When I was 24 weeks, I read ALL the good stories online about how well they can do. Hang in there...it can not be easy to see your baby wired. As much as I have been preparing myself, I imagine one can never be fully prepared. A lot of strong women out there and you are among them for sure!

HG- Congrats on 28!!! Sorry about the rollercoaster of a day. Seems to be the way it is with these pregnancies. Lucky us.

Mine continues...week 27 yesterday. Still in the hospital. They will re-check me this week after a week off last, and determine a plan. Things have been stable on the monitor,so they want to send me home. Still saying the cervix is irrelevant at this point. Say I need to labor and because I did not with my son, all the odds according to studies are that I will not pre-labor again. They say the dilation is not necessarily a huge concern as it often happens earlier in 2nd pregnancies and due to my cervix being 1.5cm, it is weaker. Still does not mean I will labor. Ok, I guess I have to trust them. Still afraid to go home due to the positive FFN. And if all this is true, why then do so many rely on the stitch until well into the 30's? Lizzie, do you understand what they are saying?


----------



## HelenGee

Chickie,
Welcome to little Grayson, wishing him strength and health. He was at 24 weeks and had the steroids for his lungs, so it's positive for him. :hugs:Hang on in there little fella.

Mich - well done for getting to 27 weeks. I'm sorry I can't help with the docs advice, but I understand your concerns with leaving the hospital. I was terrified of leaving after my stitch as I felt so vulnerable. I was re-admitted for a night a week later with a suspected anxiety attack, I thought I was having a heart attack! You have to do whatever you feel comfortable with. Obviously you don't want to be away from your son, but if you feel happier being monitored then tell them you'd rather stay.

:hugs:


----------



## WhiteDove

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Whitedove - 28mm is on the shorter side, but still within a theoretically normal range. Was your bladder empty when they did the scan? I personally would nag them to scan you again in a few weeks. A short cervix does not necessarily mean a weak cervix, but the shorter it starts out, the less "room" it has to shorten naturally as the pregnancy progresses. All cervixes do shorten with the increasing weight of the baby, if they are initially short, then there is a chance they can become so short they start to thin out and open early on.
> 
> All that said, mine was scanned after my stitch at 15wks, and it measured 28mm - I freaked. My consultant seemed unconcerned because I did have the stitch in - however at my 18wk scan it was 42mm. She explained that some scanning equipment is inaccurate and not as sensitive, and can show a short cervix when in fact it is long.
> 
> Why not bang on a few doors hun? It can't hurt. Ignore them if they seem irritated by you pestering, this is afterall your baby and your body. If you can atleast get a few more answers that would be helpful to you :hugs:

thank you very much!
it's my first baby, I didn't know anything about the cervix sizes in pregnancy etc
they didn't say som. is not right but I want to be sure
I will go for a private scan to see what's happening


----------



## WhiteDove

MikaylasMummy said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> hi hun, at my 20 week scan my cervix measured 28mm and was accompanied by funneling of the membranes..they were very concerned due to the funeling and i was put on bed rest completely and a progesterone, nifidepine and antibiotics..my ob did say that 28mm is still within an ok range and some women just have a cervix that short but due to the funneling they could tell mine was actually shortening..my advice would be to rest as much as u can and keep an eye out for ANY signs like LOTS of pressure up there like something is falling out or any period like pains that come and go and if u get any at all go to the emergency department and get checked..catching it earlier gives u a better chance..within 2 weeks of complete bed rest where i only got out of bed to shower eat and wee and the meds my cervix lengthened to 33mm and the funneling went away.
> as i said if there were no other indications that your cervix was opening/shortening then i dont think they would be overly worried.but i would still be pushing for another scan to make sure its not getting shorter.goodluckx
> 
> thank you!Click to expand...


----------



## Susanah

Hello everyone
Have been absent for a little while due to various issues.

Firstly, Radish, I was so very sad to hear your news. I am deeply sorry for your loss. I know how awful and empty you may feel and I hope you can heal in some way with time. 

Secondly, am currently 19wks + 1 and spent most of last week in hospital after having contractions that started last sunday night. They were quite frequent and so I went in to labour ward. I was terrified and thought I was losing my baby again. 
I have group B strep AND had a stitch at 14 weeks.
I was given iv antibiotics for 12 hours and monitored. I have had a previous infected stitch with candida and lost my boy at 22/23 weeks.
The contractions did settle after the antibiotics but I am still getting 2-5 a day, they can come on anytime. Its probably early braxton hicks, but the combination of my history, the stitch and the gbs makes it all a bit more complicated. 
I also had to take fluconazole again to cover me for the iv penicillin and am still on the canestan every few days. 
Im so terrified of going through the same thing again. No amount of worrying will change the ultimate outcome, but its incredible stressful and I dont know how to manage the feelings evoked from my past loss.
I am putting a lot of stress on my other half, expecting him to reassure me constantly that things will be ok, when he is just as scared as me. its been an awful week for us.
I was scanned again on friday and am now at home, taking things easy and resting more than before.... and DEFINITELY not going back to work!! Just want to get past 24 weeks so much. 

Has anyone else had such strong tightenings with the stitch in at this stage (18-19weeks)??? 

The good news is that we think its a little girl, which somehow feels psychologically easier than a little boy, after losing my boy. I have not finished grieving for him and realise this more than ever. But i am trying to remind myself often that this is a different pregnancy and I just have to be patient, rest and await the outcome. Pretty hard for an anaesthetist who spends her whole life running around making immediate decisions and controlling situations!!! 

wishing all of us with IC the best possible outcome. 
Susanah


----------



## heychickie

Thanks Helen and mich. He's hanging in there, but as we have been warned, it's going to be a roller coaster ride. Today so far, he was almost off the ventilator, at full oxygen saturation on his own. Then took a turn and they had to put him back on. They got his PICC in (a catheter that goes up his arm to his heart since he only had two of three common umbilical veins) on the first try, but the x-Ray they used to check it also showed some air outside the lungs that didn't belong. That has been drained. Blood sugar raised above what they are comfortable with in one so small, and he had to get insulin. 

From all I hear, this is all just par for the course, he's doing fine, but each day will hold challenges and we won't know how he's really truly doing for some time, until things settle. 

I was able to pump my first tiny bits of breast milk that they will give him on a swab at next feeding. Until I have enough he's using banked/donated breast milk, as we're fortunate to be in one of only 11 US cities with a breast milk bank. The NICU strongly feels this is best for him vs. purely iv nutrition or formula. He is only eating a few millimeters every 6 hours, so not much, but they are confident in the healing power of breast milk in general, and that first mothers milk and colustrum from me in particular.

We're keeping our chins up, and hoping all the best of outcomes for all of you as well.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone.

Chickie - Sorry hun that Grayson decided to put in an early appearance - bless him, already a fighter who wants to take on the world and take everyone by surprise ;). 

Evie was born at 24wks, and tho she remained in the NICU for 17wks, she is now a helathy 6yr old. All that you describe so far is normal for a baby born at 24wks, and it sounds like he is already doing well by almost making it off the vent. Breast milk is definitely the best way to go if you can manage it hun - at first the milk is not forthcoming, but if you express frequently for 3/4 days, you'll find it comes in with a vengeance.

ANY questions you have, you know where I am. I will be sending my positive thoughts your way tonight my lovely - I know you can do this so please don't give up. xxx

Mich - From what I can gather, your docs are saying that at 27wks the threat of baby being born due to IC has passed. Also, premature labour was not an issue for you in your first pregnancy, so is not likely to happen in this one either. It is true that a cervix can be dilated to 3cms and stay that way - without proper, regular contractions, it won't dilate any further.

Personally, I would push to stay where you are though. There is always a risk of infection now that your cervix is open, and staying completely rested in a restricted environment will help prevent this. Have they got you on IV antibiotics, or have done so over recent weeks? You have done so well to get to 27wks hun, every day now is an absolute bonus. Try to stay positive - you have made it this far against the odds, you may well get much further yet x

Susanah - So sorry that you have been going thru yet further stress and anxiety. Pregnancy after mid-trimester loss is fraught with fear; completely understandable when you have lost a baby :( 
I completey share your nightmare - I remember so well the midnight dashes to labour suite, terrified of what we would find, and so desperate for reassurance that my constant tightenings and BH were harmless. My husband, like yours was equally scared, but had to stay strong for me, and I ultimately felt so alone because I considered myself solely responsible for staying pregnant and getting my babies to viability. It is truly horrible, and I really feel for you both.

Let me reassure you if I can. I had constant tightenings from the week the stitch went in. We were actually remembering last night (Halloween) how the same night last year the kids were getting ready to go trick or treating, and I was lying on the sofa in despair. My exact words to dh were "I'm not gonna make 15wks you know and I'm so sorry....."

I felt that if I moved, I would start contracting and would miscarry the twins. I was only 13wks at that point. I felt pressure, and aching and my stomach was constantly tightening. It settled down at around 14wks only to return with a vengeance at 20wks. By then it was painful, I had actual regular contractions every 15mins for around 4 hrs a day every day :(. I sat and cried every night convinced that I wouldn't make 24wks, then that I wouldn't make 28 etc etc. It was a living hell. I still have the notebook where I recorded the contractions. Between 20 and 28wks they were at their worst. After that of course I wasn't as scared of them, so don't know if they did settle, or if I didn't notice them as much.

Needless to say, we went into hospital on Christmas Eve, New Yrs Day and every 2 wks thereafter. All because my tummy would tighten into a painful ball, and I felt like I was going into full-blown labour every day! The worst of it is, you feel like it is such a lonely nightmare, because everyone around you doesn't get how vile it is to feel that your every movement might be putting your baby in jeapordy (or atleast that's how it feels). I was paranoid to even pee because the pain after was always worse, and the tightenings more intense.

I hope this has helped even a little Susanah? I know that I longed to hear that other women had felt the same way, and gone on to make it to term xxx


----------



## jessabella

you poor thing Susanah..sending positive vibes to you..I know it must be hard and the waiting is the worst..to find out what is happening or if everything is going to be okay!

chicky...thanks for the update on Grayson..hang in there!!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

heychickie said:


> Thanks Helen and mich. He's hanging in there, but as we have been warned, it's going to be a roller coaster ride. Today so far, he was almost off the ventilator, at full oxygen saturation on his own. Then took a turn and they had to put him back on. They got his PICC in (a catheter that goes up his arm to his heart since he only had two of three common umbilical veins) on the first try, but the x-Ray they used to check it also showed some air outside the lungs that didn't belong. That has been drained. Blood sugar raised above what they are comfortable with in one so small, and he had to get insulin.
> 
> From all I hear, this is all just par for the course, he's doing fine, but each day will hold challenges and we won't know how he's really truly doing for some time, until things settle.
> 
> I was able to pump my first tiny bits of breast milk that they will give him on a swab at next feeding. Until I have enough he's using banked/donated breast milk, as we're fortunate to be in one of only 11 US cities with a breast milk bank. The NICU strongly feels this is best for him vs. purely iv nutrition or formula. He is only eating a few millimeters every 6 hours, so not much, but they are confident in the healing power of breast milk in general, and that first mothers milk and colustrum from me in particular.
> 
> We're keeping our chins up, and hoping all the best of outcomes for all of you as well.

heychickie congratulations on the birth of baby grayson..glad to see he is hanging in there and doing his best and i hope it is a fast road to recovery for him.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

jessabella said:


> you poor thing Susanah..sending positive vibes to you..I know it must be hard and the waiting is the worst..to find out what is happening or if everything is going to be okay!
> 
> chicky...thanks for the update on Grayson..hang in there!!

30 weeks :happydance: before u know it ul be 33 and thats a HUGE relief!doing so well :thumbup:


----------



## Susanah

Lizzie thank you. goodness. yes, it does help, very much! think im going to print out your post and stick it on the wall next to my bed!! The feeling of helplessness and despair is something I have not felt so intensely ever before. My DH is also trying to be strong whilst I am struggling! I want to believe in this little babe so very very much and am terrified to do so. sometimes I truly believe it will be ok but often im in a bit of a state, particularly after our recent problems.. i think its just flooded me with memories from february and the last pregnancy. I thought I had been coping quite well until last week. It really does take a long time to recover from tragedy.
I think your point about the personal/sole responsibility is very significant and has hit the nail on the head. I feel totally responsible for losing the last baby and feel again sole responsibility for this little one. that feeling is making me look after myself though!
I find it very scary when it goes into the tight ball and there is nothing I can do except lie there and wait for it to settle. Also sometimes a bit painful but more uncomfy. Am scared to do things, but am trying to be rational.
Also am paranoid that is means I am preparing for early labour but the literature I have read seems to say there is no correlation. how many weeks were you when the twins were delivered?
Thank you very much Lizzie. you offer great insight and help. This forum is wonderful.


----------



## lizziedripping

Happy that my experience can bring you some comfort Susanah :hugs:

My babies were delivered via section at 38 plus 2 - at that point they showed no sign of coming by themselves. My BH contractions incidentally eased off after 32/33wks, but up until then i could pretty much guarantee their troubling presence every day, usually during the afternoons. Even playing SuperMarioBros on my son's Wii would trigger them - anything at all which made me even slightly tense set them off :nope: I hated them, and have lost count of the number of days I spent in despair waiting for the inevitable to happen.

I only relaxed as I headed past 28wks, knowing that the babies may have more than a good chance of making it out of the NICU quickly and in full health. Til then it was nothing short of a living nightmare - that feeling we both share is like nothing I have ever felt before and since, a sense of helplessness and overwhleming lonliness at being so responsible for the pregnancy.

I am now certain that a combination of the stitch and twins created all my extra symptoms tho - and as it happens I needn't have worried. That said, if I hadn't been too scared and in discomfort to move, then maybe I would have been tempted to do more and maybe the outcome wouldn't have been so good :wacko: So carry on resting, drinking water and trying to relax love - just a few more weeks and it will be a whole different ball game. THinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Aspen10

Hi Ladies, sorry i havent been on for a while. So much has happened since i have last been on, some good and some very sad news.

Radish - Im so so sorry for the loss of your precious baby boy Charlie. Words cannot express how sorry i am and i know exactly how you must be feeling. You did all the right things with having stitch early so its really unfortunate that this has happened. Take time to heal and recover from this awful time :hugs:

Heychickie - Congratulations on the birth of baby Grayson. Theres lots of positive stories of babies born at 24 weeks, im sure he is getting the utmost care in NICU. Pray that he continues to do well.

Susanah - So sorry to hear about the contractions, but as Lizzie has proved you can go on much longer without them causing too much concern. I would definately take it easy at home and rest as much as you can. 

Whitedove - I would definately recommend getting private scans and checking your cervix. Mine was at 5cm at 15 weeks and then 2.7cm at 20 weeks and as i was concerned about length, i had it remeasured at 21 weeks when it was completely open. A rescue cerclage at this stage did not work for me and unfortunately i didnt have a good outcome. I remember my consultant telling me it was fine and that i was being over paranoid. 

Mich1965 - Its totally understandable how anxious you are feeling at the moment. I take it you have been given the steroid injections? Ive read quite a few stories of false positive ffn tests, so hope that you will go longer than another 2 weeks. Your in the best place and push to stay there if you feel more reassured being there in hospital.

Helengee - Congrats on making it to 28 weeks. I too will breathe a sigh of relief to reach that stage. Continue to rest as much as you can. Are you bed resting?

Mikaylasmummy - 35 weeks, excellent news. You must be feeling so happy to be in the 30's. 

Jessabella - Congrats on 30 weeks, nearly 31. How are you feeling? Are you up and about a bit more now?

Afm, i have been feeling really nervous moreso this week as im so near the 24 week mark on thursday. Im still laying low and in bed and sofa rest. Ill be leavng the house for my appt this evening after a solid 12 days at home. Have a scan so feeling anxious to see how the cervix is behaving. 

Could somebody advise, how you tell the difference between braxton hicks contractions and the real contractions. The bottom of my belly goes hard a good few times a day and my consultant has reassured me they are braxton hicks but just want to make sure. 

Both babies are very active now. At how many weeks is the threat of IC less? Is there a specific time period?

Could i also ask, did im finding it very uncomfortable wearing a bra and as im home all day i tend not to wear one, but when i was measured a couple of mths ago the lady in the shop said i should wear it day and night?

Feeling quite nervous as im carrying 2 babies and worry that i have double the weight of a singleton and hope that my cervix will hold.

Take Care All, will update after my scan x


----------



## HelenGee

Susannah and lizzie- your posts have had me in tears as you have hit the nail on the head of my fears too- it is the absolute responsibility that is felt when in this terrifying situation that makes it all so fraught. Poor husbands try and stay strong, but the amount of stress I'm loading onto my hubby is cracking us both. I keep apologising to him but then freak out at everything as I feel that it is solely up to me to keep this baby safe.

I am scared that when I do go to hospital they will miss something or I won't explain clearly enough to ensure that the baby is checked thoroughly. I had a very early miscarriage nearly a year ago, it is nothing like your loss susannah, but I am convinced I am responsible (did I do something that caused it?)

But you are doing all that you can. I totally agree that it's very difficult to see a positive outcome even though it's what you dream of. I dream about choosing names, shopping for baby stuff online, but I am terrified in case I take it for granted and then it's taken away from me. Sending you positive vibes susannah, rest and remember that there can be a positive outcome.

Lizzie -you are an angel for the comfort and reassurance you give. Thank you, you are a truly special person for taking the time to reply. I wish they'd prescribe you on the nhs!

X


----------



## HelenGee

Aspen - I'm still bed resting as too scared to do anything else. Btw I find bras uncomfortable as lying down so much causes wind and heartburn. Couple that with an expanding rib cage and it's too uncomfortable. 

I was wiped out from sitting around at hospital on Sunday so staying horizontal. However my legs are really weak so I do have a walk around the house a few times a day. Not much though!

I get a few bh contractions a day, gradually getting more. They aren't painful for me, just feel big and tight. It's more at night after I've eaten.

Take care and keep resting x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Aspen - lovely to hear from you hun and brilliant that you are nearly at 24wks.

BH contractions in the twin pregnancy were for me very like the real thing in its early stages, which is why I was so paranoid. Mainly my tummy would tighten, heart would race and I felt shaky all over. Occasionally, I would get actual period-like aching in my lower back and abdomen with each one. They came as regularly as every 15-20mins and lasted 4 hrs. The only real difference between them and real labour was that they didn't build in intensity, or get closer together - never progressed. Trouble was, I never knew if they would or not, and always waited for them to pass each day, relieved that I had got away with it again - very scary. At least you have the benefit of my experience hun, and know that they can be quite intense but lead to nothing.

Don't worry about the bra - technically support is better than none, but in a twin pregnancy you're so bloody uncomfortable it really doesn't matter if they're unsupported so long as you're reducing your levels of discomfort.

IC is usually an issue between 15 and 25wks. Any changes tend to happen within that window, and if they haven't by then, it is less likely that they will. Mine had funneled by 25wks, but that was expected, and was the reason for placing a stitch. The consultant was very relaxed by then, and unconcerned that my cervix had changed, because the stitch was doing its job and likely to continue doing so. 

I know what it is like to be in the dreaded 20's - you absolutely cannot believe you'll make it anywhere near 30wks and it seems like a million miles away. Like some dream, unobtainable goal that only happens to other women. I was there, and never imagined I would make 30, never mind 35 and then was in disbelief that they were still "dug in" at 38wks!!!! Believe me ladies, it is possible and your dreams can come true - just don't loose sight of that fact xxxxxx


----------



## mich1365

The other thing I wanted to add about the IC period of danger is that after week 25 or so, as Lizzie said, even when changes occur, a baby is too big to just come on his/her own through a weak cervix. Several of the high risk perinatalogists at the hospital reassured me of this over and over the last two weeks, as I was in there from week 25-27. They were convincing me that taking a shower and walking to the microwave room could not cause any harm now.

I did let them send me home after the scan yesterday showed my cervix still unchanged...7 weeks now of being dynamic as they call it, yet staying btwn 1.1-1.8. The 7th and newest head doc said the same thing as the others...that she sees me going all the way. I dont get it, but hope they are right.
In 2.5 weeks, I can deliver at the hospital 5 miles from home, instead of 1 hour from home. The hospital here has a NICU for babies 30 weeks and up. The docs feel sure we will make it there due to the fact that after 13 days in the hospital there was no change and no contractions. 
Seeing my son's face when I walked in was all I needed. "Mama home!" and taking my hand and leading me upstairs, then saying "Mama, bed" and bringing his favorite book to me to read to him. They are sure worth all we go through. Keep laying there everyone...it will have been so worth it.


----------



## radish

hello ladies

firstly thank you for all your kind words :hugs:

I just thought I would pop on and give you an update really on what happened.

Basically after feeling really good last thursday afternoon I started getting pains in my kidney area and in the vaginal area. I have never had contractions like that before and when I rang the hospital it seemed to be in agreement that it would be a UTI but to go in and get checked. I still felt ok when I got to the hospital but whilst waiting for the doctor the pains got a bit more intense. 

When the doc arrived I told her I it was starting to feel like contractions, she checked me said she couldnt feel anything and as my urine tested positive for an infection they were treating me as that but she wanted to do an internal. The internal showed that the cervix was slightly open and she could see the tip of the membranes so I was to be admitted. By the time I got up to the ward the pains were much stronger, I beleive brought on by the internal and swab she took.
Oh had just got home when he had to come back in because it was clear to me that the baby was coming. The docs came back to the ward and confirmed the membranes were indeed bulging and the stitch had to come out.

What followed was the most pain I have ever been in in my life. My previous labours were not a patch on this, even my full termer. Charlie arrived about an hour after the stitch was removed and lived for 30mins. 

So far OH and I are doing ok. I have an appointment with my consultant on friday to discuss everything with her. I want to know if I now have a proper IC diagnosis and why certain things happened when I was at the hospital. I also want to know what the plan would be if we did decide to try again in the future as I am not quite ready to give up on having another baby just yet. I feel that as the stitch was placed when I was already funnelling and cervical changes were well under way we were always up against it - I know there are lots of success stories out there with emergency cerclage, I just dont think I ever believed I would be one of them. I think the abdominal stitch may very well be the way forward for me.

I am really pleased to see everyone else doing so well, and I look forward to reading about all your new arrivals :hugs:

heychicke - congratulations on the arrival of grayson and I pray your NICU ride is as uneventful as it can be


----------



## lizziedripping

Radish - hi darlin, and what a brave lady you are...........you are an inspiration my love :hugs: I am crying now just reading what you have been thru this past week - no one should have to face such a loss, and yet every day women like us do :cry:

I am so relieved that you haven't ruled out another pregnancy yet tho. I wanted to say to you that you should absolutely try again hun. I am always aghast that consultants still refuse to place stitches electively after a previous second trimester loss. THough IC is never a certain diagnosis, there are several pointers which are hard to ignore. My cervix was never confirmed as incompetent, but the consultant was happy to place the stitch if nothing else but to give me peace of mind. 

Why not think about an elective Shirodkar next time hun. You are right that emergency stitches are not as succesful as those placed early on, so for you I believe wholeheartedly that it would work. There may be no need for an invasive TAC. I'm sure your talk with the consultant will help to clarify things for you - if you need anything else please get back in touch.

In the meantime, look after yourselves - my thoughts are with you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhiteDove

Aspen10 said:


> Whitedove - I would definately recommend getting private scans and checking your cervix. Mine was at 5cm at 15 weeks and then 2.7cm at 20 weeks and as i was concerned about length, i had it remeasured at 21 weeks when it was completely open. A rescue cerclage at this stage did not work for me and unfortunately i didnt have a good outcome. I remember my consultant telling me it was fine and that i was being over paranoid.
> 
> Could i also ask, did im finding it very uncomfortable wearing a bra and as im home all day i tend not to wear one, but when i was measured a couple of mths ago the lady in the shop said i should wear it day and night?
> 
> Feeling quite nervous as im carrying 2 babies and worry that i have double the weight of a singleton and hope that my cervix will hold.
> 
> Take Care All, will update after my scan x

thank you 
I have an appointment next saturday for a scan, everywhere was fully booked! 
about the bra, I found that sportive cotton bras suites me best in pregnancy.
Wish you all the best! fingers crossed!


----------



## HelenGee

Radish- I am so very sorry at the ordeal you've suffered. It is so wrong that you have gone through such a horrendous experience. My thoughts are with you, you are so brave in dealing with this in the way that you are. I hope the consultant can provide some comfort in their answers. I am glad you are going to try again. :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Chickie,

Thanks for the update on Grayson, he sounds like a strong little fighter, I really hope the rollercoaster is as smooth as possible for you, you are all in my thoughts.


----------



## berryblue290

Hey Ladies, I am not sure if I have an IC, but I do have a shortened cervix ( could be the same) I had a bicornuate uterus but at my 18 week scan they found my cervix was measured 2.5 cm, when she said it should be around 3. I had no funneling. I have an appt today, just looking for some words/advice/information from you all


----------



## HelenGee

Mich- glad things are settling down for you. How sweet of your son to welcome you back like that. Keep hanging on, you're past the most scary time. :hugs:

Whitedove- I had a private scan just before my 20 week scan as I was being fobbed off by midwife etc for a cervical scan. Although I should have done it sooner the consultant noticed the shortening of my cervix and forced the hospital to take note and act. He told me to contact him again if they refused to follow up adequately and he would deal with them. You are absolutely doing the right thing for your own peace of mind.

All seems ok here - got some swabs back after l&d visit on sun and all clear. Consultant said ffn test was negative and she thinks my issues are purely mechanical and not prem labour based. Can stop cyclogest gradually now.
Also had a blood test and stools (sorry!) test at docs last week and they are both clear too. Phew!

Now I just need to try to stay calm and hope the stitch continues to hold. :flower:


----------



## HelenGee

Berryblue- ic is when a cervix is weak and shortens over the length of the pregnancy when it shouldn't, creating a risk of giving out under the pressure of a growing baby. Symptoms don't often show, but I felt lots of pressure, like something was going to fall out of me and had loads of mucous discharge. If you have these symptoms you must say at your appointment.

You need to be on the lookout for changes in your cervical scan which can only be done by an internal vaginal scan. The sooner any changes are picked up by your ob the sooner they can act. Of they have only done 1 scan I would ask this to be repeated soon so any changes can be monitored.
If there is shortening, 1 treatment is a cervical cerclage where they stitch your cervix closed. I had an emergency one done at 20w5, with a length of 13mm and funnelling. This was far from ideal and should really have been done sooner.

I think I would insist that the measurement monitored over the next week maximum. During this time I would rest as much as possible to take the weight off your cervix. 

I am not the most experienced person on this thread but I noticed that your app is today and wanted to help if I can. Good luck and hope it all goes well.:hugs:


----------



## Aspen10

Radish - so sad to read the events occuring up to the loss. Just want to say you are a very brave lady and like me dont give up. Ive heard many times that an elective stitch does have better stats than on an emergent basis. I hope you are able to get some answers on friday x

Lizzie & Mich - thanks so much for your replies. I have a few more questions after yesterdays scan that i hope you could help with.

Whitedove - good luck for your scan.

Helen - good news that everything is looking ok. Stay positive and yes we can beat this damn IC (i know alot easier said than done). 

As for me, had scan last night and both babies are doing well. Weights are 1lb 8 and 1lb 10 (24 weeks tomorrow). My consultant then started cleaing gel off my stomach and i said arent you going to check my cervix and he replied that it was irrelevant and to forget about it as the stitch is in and has held well. But he then started to scan it and said yes its still holding. He said there was some funneling above stitch but this is common and a sign of true IC and if the stitch wasnt it, it would definately open. He measured below stitch and it was around 3.5cm, i dont see the relevance of length below stitch cos if the stitch is holding then what does it matter what it is? He said it should continue to hold and didnt really seem concerned about it, booked me to see him again in 3 weeks.

Anyway since i have been home, i have been panicking and worried about the membranes rupturing? Not sure if i should as i can understand what he is saying. any cervix above the stitch would start to open if the cervix is truly weak and then the stitch is there to keep it closed. I can understand the logic but for some reason am really worried. I think its cos im now entering the most critical period of 24-28 weeks. I keep thinking whether to call him to reassure myself but dont really know what to ask. 

Any advice ladies. Lizzie i recall you saying you had some funnelling too?


----------



## berryblue290

Thanks Helen. My doctor told me 2.5 is slightly not normal not too concerned. I was given progesterone to instead into the vagina daily, and weekly u/s. If next appt it is smaller then will stitch me. Hoping for the best!


----------



## jessabella

hiya..sorry I have taken so long to update..I have been in hosptial for two days:cry:

I had a gush of mucus blood after going to the loo. It was quite alot so went straight to labour ward. I had ight contractions detected by monitor but baby is great. Kicking away and I didnt even feel the contractions to be honest..I wouldnt even know what they felt like. Midwife thinks it was my show but unsure since i have a cerclage stitch and cevical polyp as well, Stayed overnight to monitor and make sure I dont go into labour...was feeling okay but alot of cramping...blood stopped and now only have brown bits comming out..so we dont know what is going on to be honest. last night i just had headaches..and they gave me steroid shots just incase..which made the cramps worse, gave me wind and made me a bit fuzy in the head..dont know why:shrug:

I just got home now...but still feeling poorely..not sure why..but didnt feel that way until I got home with headache and heaviness in my head..so just hanging out on lounge...and making new items for baby business when I can.

Everything seems to be okay..baby is doing great and moving around alot..she has plenty of fluid around her but they think the placenta has a small rupture or maybe a bloodclot..not sure ..either that or the tumour is acting up. Stitch is holding well though.

I will go back in tommorrow for a growth scan and placenta check. 
I also got the biopsy back on tumour and it is level 3 so it is pre cancerous..
scary word but we will get it out before it turns to cancer they said...doesnt look like I will need an induction at 36 weeks though they also said. So they will most likely take the stitch out at 37 weeks and then induce at 38 weeks if I dont go on my own..they will confirm this tommorrow after the scan... she wants to see me after the results come back and then will call my senior consultant if there is a serous problem with the scan..Hopefully baby isnt too small because if she is then they will take stitch out now and let nature take its course :cry: which means I will be transfered to special baby hospital..and she will be in there for ages..and I dont want that..
anyway just wanted to update..little Olivia is still inside and praying that she stays in longer...


----------



## HelenGee

Hey JB

What a scary few days for you. I've got everything crossed that it's all ok for you both. :thumbup:

It's not unheard of to have a show at 30 weeks - the private consultant I saw said his wife had a show at 30 weeks, then nothing happened til 37 weeks.

Anyway, I hope it's all good news for you.:hugs:

x


----------



## lizziedripping

Aspen10 said:


> Radish - so sad to read the events occuring up to the loss. Just want to say you are a very brave lady and like me dont give up. Ive heard many times that an elective stitch does have better stats than on an emergent basis. I hope you are able to get some answers on friday x
> 
> Lizzie & Mich - thanks so much for your replies. I have a few more questions after yesterdays scan that i hope you could help with.
> 
> Whitedove - good luck for your scan.
> 
> Helen - good news that everything is looking ok. Stay positive and yes we can beat this damn IC (i know alot easier said than done).
> 
> As for me, had scan last night and both babies are doing well. Weights are 1lb 8 and 1lb 10 (24 weeks tomorrow). My consultant then started cleaing gel off my stomach and i said arent you going to check my cervix and he replied that it was irrelevant and to forget about it as the stitch is in and has held well. But he then started to scan it and said yes its still holding. He said there was some funneling above stitch but this is common and a sign of true IC and if the stitch wasnt it, it would definately open. He measured below stitch and it was around 3.5cm, i dont see the relevance of length below stitch cos if the stitch is holding then what does it matter what it is? He said it should continue to hold and didnt really seem concerned about it, booked me to see him again in 3 weeks.
> 
> Anyway since i have been home, i have been panicking and worried about the membranes rupturing? Not sure if i should as i can understand what he is saying. any cervix above the stitch would start to open if the cervix is truly weak and then the stitch is there to keep it closed. I can understand the logic but for some reason am really worried. I think its cos im now entering the most critical period of 24-28 weeks. I keep thinking whether to call him to reassure myself but dont really know what to ask.
> 
> Any advice ladies. Lizzie i recall you saying you had some funnelling too?

Aspen love, don't worry :hugs: I had no funneling at 21wks, then I was funneled to the stitch at my 25wk scan. This is expected in ladies with IC and is precisely why we have the stitch in place. If it hadn't happened then there'd be no need for a stitch.

My doc who is a leading expert in cervical incompetence was very happy with what she saw despite me freaking out. Your length below the stitch is excellent - mine was only 2.8. It only matters in the sense that it tells your docs how much closed cervix you have remaining. The more closed cervix the better because it prevents infection from getting in. 

Your membranes are extremely unlikely to bulge unless you were to begin contracting and your cervix opened fully against the stitch. Contractions happen because of infection this early in pregnancy - NOT because your cervix is incompetent hun. Even then the stitch would hold, but the cervix would open thru it. This cannot happen unless you were to go into full-blown labour. You are at no more risk of this than any other pregnant lady my sweet :thumbup:

A stitch placed in an emergency is more likely to fail because by the time it is placed infection has already had a chance to enter a changing/changed cervix. This occasionally triggers contractions after the event - like it did with me in my second pregnancy. Your cervix is doing brilliantly - please try to get a good nights rest and stop fretting...says the woman who was a wreck from 24-28wks :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JB. Hope you are ok hun? You're having a pretty stressful time of it.

Things sound ok for now tho. Bleeding is common in pregnancy, and as the docs have said, your tumour and stitch make it difficult to detect exactly what is going on. Your baby will probably be fine hun, just you that is totally stressed out ;) 

I am still keeping fingers crossed you make it all the way to 38wks and beyond..........at the moment can't see why not. Much love xxxx


----------



## jessabella

Thanks everyone..will update after the scan tommorrow!


----------



## Aspen10

Hi ladies

Jessabelle - sorry hun to read about your trip to hospital. Hopefully the scan today will reveal some answers. Good that you have received steroid shots as a precaution. Do update us, will be thinking and praying that all is okay with you today. :hugs:

Lizzie - thank you so so much for your reply. Def has made me feel alot better this morning. It also makes sense why they wuld measure length below, just wish the docs would explain all this to us. dont think they realise what a bundle of nerves we are. Love the new family pic. Im so glad i joined this forum, you really have been a great support with your wealth of knowledge.

berryblue - Hope that your cervix behaves and its good you are being scanned after a week as they should see if any changes in cervix and if so be able to give you the stitch. Re the pessaries, ive read that inserting them anally rather than vaginally is better in case of infection, maybe check with your doc.

Hope all the other ladies are doing ok.


----------



## heychickie

Grayson is settled in to his new digs at Children's, we got my discharge bumped to yesterday, so I'm home, and we've been to visit. The dogs have gone with my MIL/FIL for as long as needed and my parents, sis and grandma will be here on Saturday. Today DH has taken off work so we can get things organized and settled here at the house, so I'm comfortable while isolated here until I'm allowed to drive (they said 2 weeks - I didn't clarify if that was "from surgery" or "from release date" I'm choosing the former), and I'll be working on getting a blog setup for all the friends and family that we can't possibly keep updated each day. Later we'll head down to visit baby G for awhile. 

When we left last night we were both very much at ease with the situation. We feel so good about where Grayson is and the care he is receiving. It's truly a wonderful setup and staff. 

Yesterday he was transferred back to a conventional ventilator rather than oscillator, and continues to do well. They've truly got a diaper on him instead of just laying on it now, and there is talk that the chest tube (for pneumothorax) might come out today or tomorrow. Once that tube is out we'll be able to start kangaroo care. I've had a very generous offer to borrow slings and help shopping for my own fabric to make one, and a lesson in bundling him up, from a college friend, and I very much look forward to it. 

Sure, he still is on insulin, antibiotics, light therapy, and a tiny bit of sedation (he's quite the squirmer, was a bit agitated), but this is all normal for a micro preemie. He's in good hands and we're grateful to have access to this care.


----------



## jessabella

awww bless heychicky..glad to hear grayson is doing well..will keep praying hun! :hugs:


----------



## jessabella

Scan went really well..placenta and cord is working just perfect..in fact they measured her at about 2.4kg...so about 5.3lbs!! oh wow...thats great for 31 weeks they said..and they said her legs are reeeeeeaaaaaaalllly long...just like her mummy and very talkk daddy (6'5)
Sos I was very excited after leaing the appointment. The doctor said that we will be fine and that they will take out the stitch at about 37 and induce me straight away.. So this will be about 1 week before Christmas..so great!!! So we can be home before christmas with my little angel and well since she is measuring so big they are sure that there wont be any issues when born with weight or lungs.

So heres to praying for no more complications and to prepare for for a healthy baby for christmas...


----------



## heychickie

I've setup a blog to try to consolidate how many places I'm having to keep updated :) I'll still be here on this page when I have time, but with the hospital visits I may not be able to do that as much as I'd like (no Wifi, no cell allowed when back in the NICU).

Feel free to check it out whenever you'd like.

I have to make 3 more posts on this forum before BabyandBump.com will allow me to post a link, so bear with me :)

Thanks!


----------



## heychickie

This should leave me just one more post to make before I can post that link...


----------



## heychickie

I promise I'm not a spammer, this should now let me post the link next...


----------



## heychickie

Here is Grayson's blog...


https://web.me.com/heychickie/Site/Blog/Blog.html


----------



## Aspen10

Heychickie - Oh my god your blog made me cry. Your little son is so so adorable, so developed at 24 weeks already. He sounds like a fighter and ill pray that he goes from strength to strength over the coming days/weeks/months. WIshing you all the best, Grayson sounds like he is being very well looked after in the NICU. I will definately keep following your progress. 

JB - well done on a successful scan and appt. Great weight of baby too. Keep her baking away. Im sure it will all be okay.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

aw JB awesome news everything for you is going so well!sounds like she is a great weight and will do well if she comes anytime from now!
heychickie grayson sounds like a strong little man and i am so happy that he is doing so well.you seem to be coping well as well so well done to you.xx

well i am coming onto 36 weeks now!im in a little bit of shock..lol.i am HUGE, in SO much pain and have had numerous people tell me i should tripple check its not twins..pretty sure i would know that by now!lol..having many many many painful braxton hicks and the odd pain that feels like a real contraction which i cant talk through but it is only a one off here and there and never more than one in a day.ceaser is in 3 more weeks and i would really like it to be the planned one not an emergency so hopefully nothing starts up before then although it certainly feels like it could..my fiance and his family all think i would have come early if i wasnt having ceaser at 38 weeks so wel see!


----------



## lizziedripping

JB - great weight for 31wks, you growing a whopper I'm sure ;) COngrats hun x

Mikayla - not long now, you've done so well love. I thought the twins were coming from 25wks, and never dreamt I'd make section at 38wks - WRONG!!!! ;) BH contractions were certainly never an indication for me anyhow. Good luck and keep cooking xxx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

thanks lizzie =)
just so everyone knows cos a few people have called me mikayla my name is Nikita my lo's name is Mikayla..lol.just thought id clear that up =)


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry bout that - tbh I tend to refer to everyone by their forum name.............it does get very confusing xxx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

lol thats fine call me anything it just felt weird not correcting!lol


----------



## HelenGee

Chickie
Your blog is so moving, he's just gorgeous and a real little fighter. He sounds like he's doing so well and you sound so calm too. Thinking of you all x

Jb you must be so relieved, what a great healthy size too. I'm really pleased for you.

Mikaylasmum congrats on 36 weeks and another whopper by the sound of it! I'm sure you'll make it to your planned section. X


----------



## MikaylasMummy

haha by the way i know u mean me if u just say MM so that is fine..thanks ladies =) i am feeling terrible now though getting some bad braxton hicks sooo uncomfy and lots of pressure on my cervix plus heartburn has disapeared so i think if left to my own devices i would go early..thank god only 2 1/2 more weeks til csection!


----------



## heychickie

I got to change his diaper last night, and pick him up so the nurse could change his bedding!

He's on CPAP now, rather than a ventilator, with the understanding that it's possible he may have to move back, but for now. Also getting some small feeds as of last night!

All is updated in the blog https://web.me.com/heychickie/Site/Blog/Blog.html


----------



## mich1365

Somehow I got unsubscribed to the thread and I thought for a few days there must have been no posts. Got suspicious last night, logged in and realized Ive missed a lot.

Im so happy everyone is doing well, after the devastating loss last week. 
GB...sorry about your stressful scare and glad it is past.

And GRAYSON!!!!! It is really wonderful to see him on his blog and doing so well.
What a relief:flower:(Chickie- I am also from the East Coast, moved to Ohio for college and married my college boyfriend from Ohio..we got divorced though)

Magically, holding steady here. No news is good news. 28 wks tomorrow:happydance:.


----------



## lizziedripping

Mich, so glad you posted - was getting concerned. Wow! 28wks, what a star..........I am so, so pleased for you xxx

HeyChickie - that is so brilliant to hear Grayson is off the vent. We tried 3 times to get Evie off it and to no avail :( After 6 wks they gave her 5 days of steroids to support her lungs enough to get off it. It worked, but having so long on the vent left her with CLD. That said, it's never caused her any lasting problems - touch wood, never even had a cough in 6yrs. Little Grayson is doing amazingly, a 24wker off his vent so soon - what a fighter xxx


----------



## heychickie

Hi Lizzie, well, it lasted about 26 hours, but they did need to put the vent back in - on the vent, they had him down to room air (21% oxygen saturation), on the CPAP, they had crept up to 80%, and it was too hard on him. He's already back to minimal settings on the ventilator, and they'll try again in a few days.

We remain positive, and hope that the next try will stick.

Good news, I'll probably get to do kangaroo care starting tomorrow, very excited!


----------



## radish

HC - your little man is doing you so proud and what a cutie :hugs:

I just thought I would give you all an update on me.

Charlie is being laid to rest with his brother tomorrow. We have opted not to have a funeral or memorial, he will be interred at the graveside with just me, OH and our priest. It will be an incredibly hard day and one I am dreading. 

On a more positive note, I had a meeting with my consultant last week. She strongly believes that I have IC caused by the birth of LO and that the labour this time was caused by the funnelling and membranes dropping lower and triggering the contractions. I am being referred to Liverpool Womens Hospital for a meeting with the consultant there who is one of the UKs leading consultants in recurrent miscarriage and prem labour to discuss the abdominal stitch. I went in expecting to have to request this but the my consultant having reviewed my history and the fact that it appears the stitch had started to tear through my cervix, feels that the whilst she could try a higher vaginal stitch the transabdominal is much more successful and would probably be a better option for me and suggested it before I did!

I should have my first appointment before christmas. It is an invasive procedure and I need all the information before making a final decision but it does look like this will be the way forward for us.


----------



## jessabella

Its been a few days...how is everyone?? Im hanging in there..belly getting big..MW said Im measuring 34 cm...wow..shei s abig girl I think...and to think I have so many cute preemie outfits...I think she is hanging tight and will be waiting until induction at 37 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## heychickie

We're doing ok - still on the ventilator, but that's the only "issue" we're really dealing with right now. Well, they did have some residuals during feeds, so feeds are being only very slowly done - withheld for a day or two at a time to allow his bowel to clear out, then a tiny bit more given. 

We have started kangaroo care, and I held Grayson for over an hour yesterday, and nearly two hours today. It is really supposed to help the brain development, and we just hope it helps get him stronger with each passing day.

www.graysonsjourney.com


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey ladies..going well on our front..36+3 today..yesterday had ob appointment and am STILL measuring 2 weeks ahead!yikes!that is a consistant 2 week ahead measurement since 20 weeks!midwife said my fundal height was that of 38weeks..he certainly is going to be a big one even being born at 38 weeks..2 weeks to go today!
still working which is killing me now im soooo buggered in so much pain and still have a week left!
glad to see ur probably going to go the whole way jb!fantastic news!
HChickie grayson must make u so proud he seems to be doing so well.x


----------



## jessabella

thanks for the update girls...

hang in there hey chickie!!

MikaylasMummy wow sounds like a big one....will be interesting to see the actual size!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi,

It's been a few days too...

MM and JB I'm so pleased for you both, not long now....

Went for a private 4D scan yesterday, my hubby booked it to try to get me to relax a bit. When we got there the scan was with the consultant that I like and not the sonographer.

Anyway, the growth is all spot on average (no whopper then) but as I am small in stature, I'm pleased that all is ok. Fluid level is normal, cord and placenta are all perfect and she is anatomically perfect. We saw her sucking her thumb, opening her mouth and sticking her tongue out! Just hope the growth stays spot on now. She is low down though and it was difficult to get a good picture. I'm so pleased that she's all perfect. She weighs 1 oz off 3lb:happydance:

Anyway, the consultant was really surprised that I hadn't had a cervical length scan (my usual consultant hasn't due to risk of infection) so did one. He got a good view of the baby's brain, which was perfect, and said my cervix with the stitch at it's shortest length is 33mm no funnelling. :happydance:

He also suggested that I continue the cyclogest til 32 weeks, I hadn't finished the leftover ones from 28 weeks, so I've got some more on repeat prescription to last til 32 weeks.

What a relief, it just makes me wish I could afford private maternity care for the whole pregnancy and delivery. I really want a c-section delivery and need to discuss this with my consultant, but feel I'm going to have a battle on my hands. A private c-section is over £4000 :cry:Anyone got any ideas how i can persuade them to do a section? I had one with my first LO.


----------



## HelenGee

Chickie,

Been reading Grayson's journey and he seems to be doing so well. Well done to all of you xx


----------



## mich1365

Radish- I can only imagine how sad you are still but it must feel good to be proactive as you are being and have a way forward. The stories here must reassure you that you WILL have a living child.
HC- The photos of you holding Grayson are really emotional. And so soon after his birth...it is just a miracle. And him opening his eye! The moo factory photo was great for some comic relief:) What a tough guy he is.

Im so glad everyone else is doing so great and seems all are going to deliver full term... a place we all could only dream of a couple months ago. Well, still not sure about me, just know I feel really good, as long as Im horizontal:)


----------



## HelenGee

mich1365 said:


> Radish- I can only imagine how sad you are still but it must feel good to be proactive as you are being and have a way forward. The stories here must reassure you that you WILL have a living child.
> HC- The photos of you holding Grayson are really emotional. And so soon after his birth...it is just a miracle. And him opening his eye! The moo factory photo was great for some comic relief:) What a tough guy he is.
> 
> Im so glad everyone else is doing so great and seems all are going to deliver full term... a place we all could only dream of a couple months ago. Well, still not sure about me, just know I feel really good, as long as Im horizontal:)

Mich - I'm staying horizontal too, just feels better. I spent nearly 2 hours sitting up yesterday in the car and waiting for scan and it wiped me out and I could feel pelvic pressure building as LO seems to take up residence low down. 

Glad you're ok and well done for getting past 28 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## jessabella

HelenGee said:


> mich1365 said:
> 
> 
> Radish- I can only imagine how sad you are still but it must feel good to be proactive as you are being and have a way forward. The stories here must reassure you that you WILL have a living child.
> HC- The photos of you holding Grayson are really emotional. And so soon after his birth...it is just a miracle. And him opening his eye! The moo factory photo was great for some comic relief:) What a tough guy he is.
> 
> Im so glad everyone else is doing so great and seems all are going to deliver full term... a place we all could only dream of a couple months ago. Well, still not sure about me, just know I feel really good, as long as Im horizontal:)
> 
> Mich - I'm staying horizontal too, just feels better. I spent nearly 2 hours sitting up yesterday in the car and waiting for scan and it wiped me out and I could feel pelvic pressure building as LO seems to take up residence low down.
> 
> Glad you're ok and well done for getting past 28 weeks. :happydance:Click to expand...




I feel so naughty..I have been doing everying under the sun!! I dont suggest it..just confessing here! :blush:


----------



## jessabella

HelenGee said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been a few days too...
> 
> MM and JB I'm so pleased for you both, not long now....
> 
> Went for a private 4D scan yesterday, my hubby booked it to try to get me to relax a bit. When we got there the scan was with the consultant that I like and not the sonographer.
> 
> Anyway, the growth is all spot on average (no whopper then) but as I am small in stature, I'm pleased that all is ok. Fluid level is normal, cord and placenta are all perfect and she is anatomically perfect. We saw her sucking her thumb, opening her mouth and sticking her tongue out! Just hope the growth stays spot on now. She is low down though and it was difficult to get a good picture. I'm so pleased that she's all perfect. She weighs 1 oz off 3lb:happydance:
> 
> Anyway, the consultant was really surprised that I hadn't had a cervical length scan (my usual consultant hasn't due to risk of infection) so did one. He got a good view of the baby's brain, which was perfect, and said my cervix with the stitch at it's shortest length is 33mm no funnelling. :happydance:
> 
> He also suggested that I continue the cyclogest til 32 weeks, I hadn't finished the leftover ones from 28 weeks, so I've got some more on repeat prescription to last til 32 weeks.
> 
> What a relief, it just makes me wish I could afford private maternity care for the whole pregnancy and delivery. I really want a c-section delivery and need to discuss this with my consultant, but feel I'm going to have a battle on my hands. A private c-section is over £4000 :cry:Anyone got any ideas how i can persuade them to do a section? I had one with my first LO.

Haev you got any photos to show us!! :hugs:
Im so happy for you!! I want a c section to but they are really hoping for me to give natural..I DONT WANNA:blush: Im too afraid! :wacko:


----------



## HelenGee

JB- I'll try to put some pictures on, I'm not very good with technology but I'll try!

Don't be scared of a natural labour, it really is the better option if you can and it must be so much easier to cope with the baby afterwards. But, if you feel you need a section there's no harm in asking, especially if they're going to induce you when you have the stitch removed. Don't be afraid to ask during labour too, if you feel it would be better for you and the baby. 

I just know the difficulties I had will probably arise again and I think the stress may drive me insane :wacko:You're probably made of stronger stuff than I am! xx
 



Attached Files:







28_1_15.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7









28_2_7.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Aspen10

hi ladies

Radish - hope you are ok. Been thinking of you loads. It made me feel very nervious about tearing through the stitch as im carrying twins so would have more weight and the fact that i already have some funnelling above stitch. Im glad that you do have answers as to why it happened, still a terrible terrible thing to have to experience.

Heychickie - great progress on baby grayson. im reading up on your blog and he sounds like his doing really well. he is a gorgeous little boy.

JB - As long as all is going well and scans are ok, dont see it being a problem being on your feet a little more. As long as your not overdoing it, you should be fine. 

Helengee - great pics. 4d scans are amazing, i think i will have one too but im not pre booking anything and will wait until the right time to have it done. Good news you have made it so far, heres to going the whole way.

Nikita - Not long now to c-section. Big baby you have there too. Hopefully last couple of weeks will fly by.

Mich - congrats on reaching 28 weeks. Cant wait to be 28 weeks +

Im 25 weeks today, god reaching each week is a milestone in itself. Feeling extremely nervous and scared about getting through the next few weeks. Just wish i could be knocked out and woken up at 37 weeks!


----------



## HelenGee

Aspen10 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> Radish - hope you are ok. Been thinking of you loads. It made me feel very nervious about tearing through the stitch as im carrying twins so would have more weight and the fact that i already have some funnelling above stitch. Im glad that you do have answers as to why it happened, still a terrible terrible thing to have to experience.
> 
> Heychickie - great progress on baby grayson. im reading up on your blog and he sounds like his doing really well. he is a gorgeous little boy.
> 
> JB - As long as all is going well and scans are ok, dont see it being a problem being on your feet a little more. As long as your not overdoing it, you should be fine.
> 
> Helengee - great pics. 4d scans are amazing, i think i will have one too but im not pre booking anything and will wait until the right time to have it done. Good news you have made it so far, heres to going the whole way.
> 
> Nikita - Not long now to c-section. Big baby you have there too. Hopefully last couple of weeks will fly by.
> 
> Mich - congrats on reaching 28 weeks. Cant wait to be 28 weeks +
> 
> Im 25 weeks today, god reaching each week is a milestone in itself. Feeling extremely nervous and scared about getting through the next few weeks. Just wish i could be knocked out and woken up at 37 weeks!

Hi Aspen,

Was wondering how you were getting on. Congrats on 25 weeks, each week is a milestone. Whenever I get to a new week, all I can think is "..if I can just get to this time next week...." 

I know exactly what you mean about being knocked out and woken at 37 weeks. 

I wouldn't book the scan for myself, my hubby did and only told me the day before. It sent me into panic mode, I was crying as soon as I got on the bed to be scanned cos I was so scared of bad news. I'm such a wimp!:blush:

I truly believe the stitch will hold for you, the funnelling is why the stitch is there. It can and does work, just ask Lizzie!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Hey ladies..just a quick update at 2.30am at 36+4 my waters broke and I am now in hospital having slow contractions waiting til 7am as my dr does not want to do te section after hours if he can help it as he wants all resources available just incase something like last time happens.wish me luck =)


----------



## HelenGee

MikaylasMummy said:


> Hey ladies..just a quick update at 2.30am at 36+4 my waters broke and I am now in hospital having slow contractions waiting til 7am as my dr does not want to do te section after hours if he can help it as he wants all resources available just incase something like last time happens.wish me luck =)

Good luck! :thumbup:At least you're in hospital and being monitored. Thinking of you xxx:hugs:


----------



## Aspen10

Hey Nikita.......wishing you all the best. Hope it all goes smoothly xx

Thanks Helengee for your kind words x


----------



## heychickie

Good luck MM!


----------



## mich1365

Yeah, another one of our thread babies is coming! Congrats Nikita for making it so far!
And Aspen, about that being knocked out until then, wouldn't that be great?! Helen, I too am scared to death before each scan. I think all that stress cant be good and the scan is not doing any good or changing anything. Thinking of cancelling my next one and staying home in oblivion. I dont want to know what my stupid cervix is up to and never want to hear the word cervix again after this baby comes:)


----------



## jessabella

:rofl: mitch...I know what you mean..dont mention the word cervix to me ever again!!

way to go MM...yayay for another aussie mum!! Im so excited..and you got so far too..everything will be perfect!! keep us updated!


----------



## HelenGee

Cervix - I didn't even know what one was before all this!:wacko:

I think we should start a new thread when we've all got healthy, happy newborns called "cervix is a nasty, horrid swear word that we've talked about far too much, let's talk about baby poo instead." :thumbup:


----------



## jessabella

HelenGee said:


> JB- I'll try to put some pictures on, I'm not very good with technology but I'll try!
> 
> Don't be scared of a natural labour, it really is the better option if you can and it must be so much easier to cope with the baby afterwards. But, if you feel you need a section there's no harm in asking, especially if they're going to induce you when you have the stitch removed. Don't be afraid to ask during labour too, if you feel it would be better for you and the baby.
> 
> I just know the difficulties I had will probably arise again and I think the stress may drive me insane :wacko:You're probably made of stronger stuff than I am! xx

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: love the photo


----------



## jessabella

HelenGee said:


> Cervix - I didn't even know what one was before all this!:wacko:
> 
> I think we should start a new thread when we've all got healthy, happy newborns called "cervix is a nasty, horrid swear word that we've talked about far too much, let's talk about baby poo instead." :thumbup:

I agree...I tell you all that we have gone through has definanlty made us think very little about poo ect ...when I was at the hospital those two days ..everytime a MW or nurse came in I just automatically started to derobe or pull my pants down..then once the tea lady was like WOOAAHH I just wanted to know if you watned tea!! :rofl: 
I was so tired:dohh:
I should have said..."you sure you dont want check my cervix?":haha:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey ladies..
Koby Brian O'Neill was born at 8.44am via csection very healthy bf as soon as i was able and has taken to it like a pro!he was 7pound8 at 3 weeks early!x


----------



## jessabella

OMG!! Im so excited:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
How great..and so big for so early..wow..I am now woundering how big my little princess really is!!
You must be :cloud9:

I cant wait to hear more..I want o hear the entire story!! :blush:
When do you go home?? how do you feel hun?
:hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

jessabella said:


> HelenGee said:
> 
> 
> Cervix - I didn't even know what one was before all this!:wacko:
> 
> I think we should start a new thread when we've all got healthy, happy newborns called "cervix is a nasty, horrid swear word that we've talked about far too much, let's talk about baby poo instead." :thumbup:
> 
> I agree...I tell you all that we have gone through has definanlty made us think very little about poo ect ...when I was at the hospital those two days ..everytime a MW or nurse came in I just automatically started to derobe or pull my pants down..then once the tea lady was like WOOAAHH I just wanted to know if you watned tea!! :rofl:
> I was so tired:dohh:
> I should have said..."you sure you dont want check my cervix?":haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HelenGee

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!! That is amazing news Nikita, you've made my week! Well done you, and congratulations.:happydance:

Welcome to the world litle Koby, be good for your Mummy :hugs:

Keep us posted with progress xxxxx


----------



## heychickie

Congrats to Koby's family! I'm glad he's here safely, and sounds like a good size.


----------



## HelenGee

This made me chuckle -

so my hubby went to pharmacy this morning to pick up my cyclogest prescription as they didn't have it in yesterday. Turns out the pharmacy was broken into overnight :wacko: and my drugs were stolen.

Just imagining why on earth a junkie would want to get high on progesterone??!! Can you just imagine trying to get a quick fix from a progesterone pessary?! They'd be crying like a crazy pregnant lady! Hope they read the instructions for use before they swallowed them :rofl:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

HelenGee said:


> This made me chuckle -
> 
> so my hubby went to pharmacy this morning to pick up my cyclogest prescription as they didn't have it in yesterday. Turns out the pharmacy was broken into overnight :wacko: and my drugs were stolen.
> 
> Just imagining why on earth a junkie would want to get high on progesterone??!! Can you just imagine trying to get a quick fix from a progesterone pessary?! They'd be crying like a crazy pregnant lady! Hope they read the instructions for use before they swallowed them :rofl:

what the??haha how odd!hope u get ur prescription soon though hun!obviously the person that broke in just stole anything and everything.lol


----------



## MikaylasMummy

since im bored in the hospital while my little man is asleep ill give u my birth story since my friends forced me to put photos on facebook so i have my laptop with me =)

at 2.30am thursday morning i woke up to a little pop and a little bit of a leak..of course i thought oh my god iv peed myself so jumped up and went to the toilet and did do a little wee as well then woke oh up to make him smell it to see if it smelled like wee..lol didnt want to go to hospital to be told i peed myself!lol.he couldnt tell so i rang the hospital and while i was on the phone it became clear it was my waters as i had already soaked another pair of undies..they said come straight in..so we dropped mikayla off at mums and went to the hospital.
they put the trace on and i was getting some contractions although not regular still they were painful!the midwife rang my ob and both agreed that they wanted to wait til it was in hours to do the section if they could as due to my past birth they wanted all resources available to them just incase.so we waited til 7.30 am as the contractions became regular 10mins apart and stronger and we were taken down to the OR.
the anesthetist told me(as i was extremely nervous about the spinal and the operation itself)that a spinal was nothing like an epidural and would only take 5minutes and was just an injection..after 40 mins of trying with brian having to wait outside getting super worried they had their last go to get the needle on before putting me under general and they got it thankgod..i would have been devastated to miss the birth!
the csection went well..koby came out half way and started crying before he was even all the way out!we were shocked as the drs were saying hel probably need a bit of oxygen being slightly early and a csection he was strong as an ox!my nasty dr (who knew he was a boy!) announced ITS A GIRL!could have KILLED him as he was just joking!lol..
my placenta was a bit stuck and very low but it didnt cause any problems as he was in there already and was able to get it out in one piece thankgod i didnt go for another natural!the whole section went well and when i went to my room from recovery oh was having skin to skin with koby and sweating all over him cos it was so hot..lol.
he fed straight away and has been a trooper with his feeds which is another suprise as they also said he'l probably need a bit of extra tube feeding..
well done if u got through this marathon post!lol..i am doing ok in a bit of pain but mainly from the afterbirth contractions!they are horrendous as i am told cos its my second child!
Koby Brian O'Neill..12.11.10(coolest bday ever!Lol) 7pound8ounces..49.5cm long..34 head circumferance..just beautiful.xx


----------



## jessabella

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HelenGee

What a little superstar you have Nikita. You must be ecstatic. Glad all went smoothly for you.:kiss:


----------



## mich1365

OMG...I got dropped from my thread subscription again! Does that happen to anyone else?
I missed so much.... Those hilarious posts JB and HG, and Nikita's little guy is here! Welcome! So thrilled for you to finally hold a healthy baby in your arms (and for having the pregnancy and birth behind you:)! Some people think the "C" word is something else, be we know what it really is. Next time we are mad at someone when driving or something, as part of our recovery therapy we should yell "You damned CERVIX" or something to that effect...


----------



## HelenGee

mich1365 said:


> OMG...I got dropped from my thread subscription again! Does that happen to anyone else?
> I missed so much.... Those hilarious posts JB and HG, and Nikita's little guy is here! Welcome! So thrilled for you to finally hold a healthy baby in your arms (and for having the pregnancy and birth behind you:)! Some people think the "C" word is something else, be we know what it really is. Next time we are mad at someone when driving or something, as part of our recovery therapy we should yell "You damned CERVIX" or something to that effect...

I can just imagine being told off by my son's nursery carers: "Do you know he called another child a cervix? I can't imagine where he heard that word from, can you?"! Ummm yes, his mummy shouts it at people in the car!
:rofl:


----------



## jessabella

HelenGee said:


> mich1365 said:
> 
> 
> OMG...I got dropped from my thread subscription again! Does that happen to anyone else?
> I missed so much.... Those hilarious posts JB and HG, and Nikita's little guy is here! Welcome! So thrilled for you to finally hold a healthy baby in your arms (and for having the pregnancy and birth behind you:)! Some people think the "C" word is something else, be we know what it really is. Next time we are mad at someone when driving or something, as part of our recovery therapy we should yell "You damned CERVIX" or something to that effect...
> 
> I can just imagine being told off by my son's nursery carers: "Do you know he called another child a cervix? I can't imagine where he heard that word from, can you?"! Ummm yes, his mummy shouts it at people in the car!
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HelenGee

Made it to the big 3-0!:thumbup:


----------



## mich1365

Congrats HG!!!! I was just saying to my husband yesterday how I think hitting 30 will feel like the top of the climb. We are 29 today...


----------



## Aspen10

Nikita, congratulations on the birth of your baby son. Excellent weight too, you both must be over the moon. Love the birth date as well!

Helengee - congrats on reaching the big 30, so happy for you. 

Mich - not too long for you to go until the big milestone either. I know exactly what you mean about being on top of the mountain. 30 just seems like an age away for me!

JB - keep baking away, sounds like your little princess will be a big un too.

Take care all x


----------



## Aspen10

Lizzie, hope you are okay. Havent been on for a while, i guess your boys are keeping you very busy! Quick question : did you have a 4d scan for your twins as ive read that with twins its best to have it done earlier as they start to get squashed.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi mich,
Well done on 29 weeks, I know what you mean about being more relaxed at 30 weeks. I am slightly calmer, but now I want to get to 32 weeks. Tbh I don't think I'll relax till I'm holding a healthy baby. I'm a bit nervous as this coming Wednesday will be a year since my early m/c, but things are very different from this time last year. I do keep having little flashbacks like starting Christmas shopping, then realising I did it at exactly the same time last year. I'm trying to not do the same things so a sad history doesn't repeat. Silly I know! X

Aspen - I said exactly the same to mikayla's mum when she got to 30 weeks. I dreamt that someone would say it to me. At 25 weeks now I really think your stitch will hold. X


----------



## MikaylasMummy

HG woohoo!!!30 weeks feels so good doesnt it!!
i just wanted to thank you ladies so much for your huge support over my pregnancy..iv not felt at home more anywhere on this thread than i have here and its so great to have u all..
a little update on us.koby is doing splendidly..he's a skinny little thing compared to the whopper mikayla who was 9pound 4..however she went 9days over so im sure if koby got that far he would have been much bigger!i only bought him 000 clothes as mikayla went straight to them so it was hilarious to me when i tried one on him and its swimming!my mum went out and got him some 0000 outfits and theyr still too big!!so strange!
on a bad note i am suffering from horrible horrible spinal headaches =( the ceaser pain is NOTHING compared to these infact im in nearly no pain from the ceaser but i have to lye flat in bed cos of these damned headaches..aparently it is caused by spinal fluid leaking from the spinal tap sight and causes horrific headaches that dont respond to painkillers really.it is so hard staying lying down when all i want to do is walk around and look after my baby..if i get another severe one today(they seem to only come on in the afternoon)then they will look at doing a blood patch where they take blood from my vein and inject it into the site of the spinal tap which causes the hole to close up..it took the anesthetist 40 mins to get the tap in which was meant to only take 5mins cos she couldnt get it so now i am suffering!not happy at all!!i will be very annoyed if they still send me the bill for her!
you ladies are all doing fantastically i cant beleive ur all still trooping on and little grayson is doing so well.i will still hang around here if thats ok i want to see how far u all go and names!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry for my absence guys, kids have been poorly this weekend AND my 8yr old has a huge project to do for next week - very stressful few days :(

Massive congratulations Nik, sounds like you've got a beautiful baby boy to make your pregnancy journey so worthwhile - any chance of a pic? So thrilled for you and well done my sweet x

Aspen - sorry, didn't get a 4d pic done and don't know much about them tbh hun. How're you doing btw?

Helengee - you sound just like me. I was aiming for 30wks, and swore blind I'd be relieved to have reached it. Once there, I then said I wouldn't be happy til 32wks, then 34 and in the end I said it HAD to be 37 plus - that way I knew that the babies would be most likely not to have to spend even 1 night in the NICU ;) So terrified was I of going back there. I drove everyone mad around me.............

I am so pleased to see everyone still doing ok. What a journey we've all been on together. x

Susanah - are you still with us hun? How you getting on? x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

arg it wont let me upload a bloody pic so ill make a pic my profile picture instead..not ideal but its something..poor little man is a bit jaundiced and the peadiatrician wanted a blood test so he just had that and screamed his little head off :cry: so sad


----------



## lizziedripping

Aww bless him - Zach was the same for 12wks after birth!!! BF related jaundice apparently. He screamed too when they took the blood...........your heart just breaks doesn't it? x


----------



## HelenGee

Hi MM,

Your headaches sound horrific, i hope you get some relief. :hugs:

Oliver was jaundiced, originally from the ventouse we thought, and had to have the blood test. It was awful at first, he screamed and I was a wreck.I cried the one night as I was so exhausted, I let the midwife take him for the test while I popped to the loo. When I got in there, he was crying as she'd already done the test and she told me what a little drama king he was! I snatched him back and wouldn't let her near him again. 

The jaundice lasted a while with him (it became clear that it was breastmilk jaundice and I had to feed him a mix of breast and formula, even though they were still insistent that breast is best). 

He got that used to the blood test that he slept straight through it! The midwife really panicked as he didn't respond and did and urgent page for the paediatrician who came running. Oliver then woke up straight away and was absolutely fine, just wondering what all the fuss was about. 

He did have phototherapy, which helped, but didn't clear it enough. I happened to have a book about breastfeeding which described breastmilk jaundice (I was passing on a steroid through my milk which stopped Oliver from breaking down the bilirubin). I asked the midwife who said she was just on her way to me to suggest the same thing. It's not harmful when managed. As soon as he was on formula, it cleared. :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteDove

Congratulations Nikita!!! 

Hi ladies, I posted 2 weeks ago( I had cervix measured at 12 weeks at 28mm and I was worried), you have been very helpfull and suportive so I came with updates.
I got a private scan saturday (at 16 weeks), my cervix is 31mm and it is very closed. The sonographer told me I don't have any reason to worry.
I decided not to have another scan until 20 weeks, when we will find out also the sex of the baby. It will be our Christmas present.

Thank you very much and I wish you all the best wishes!


----------



## lizziedripping

Good to hear all is well Whitedove - get back to us if you need anything xxx


----------



## jessabella

ahhh bless you Nakita...Im so sorry hunny..Ill be praying for you to feel better!! Glad to hear that bub is doing well!! Glad ot hear that everyone else is doing well too..I know what you mean about getting over the 30 week milestone..it was so great for us when we go into the 30s..now we feel so blessed to be where we are now..only a few weeks left! Im hoping that bub holds on..feels like alot is going on down below today..yesterday she was really really quiet and then today she was back to moving a bit but everything feels like its going ot fall out and I have cramps ..so not feeling so well today! :(


----------



## Susanah

Hi everyone

Thanks Lizzie - am still here - just a bit quiet! Things sound busy in your house :)
I am 21 weeks and this is around the time i lost my last babe so am finding things quite difficult. Am very teary and get upset by the slightist little thing and know its just because I am so wound up about things. 
So far, however, things are going ok. My tightenings remain, i probably have about 5 a day and they can be really strong and distressing, but do go off. 
I had to go into work this morning to get a few documents signed and found it really strange. The world is all going on out there and I am just focused on this, waiting and hoping so deeply that this little babe will stay alive and inside for as long as possible. 
Have been warned about early delivery and the aim is to get to 27 weeks, which is boxing day. 
Also found out that she is a girl! :) and anatomy looked normal at my 20 wk scan. 
Very happy as I think it would be harder having another boy after losing Thomas. 
I know its just a matter of waiting, resting, hoping and even praying that things go well and she stays with us, but I dont really know how to be more relaxed about it all, and an easier partner to my DH, who also feels the stress. 

Nikita - congratulations.. you must be very happy. Hope all goes well for you.

Susanah


----------



## mich1365

Susanah, Be gentle on yourself. You would not be normal if you were relaxed about all this. What can be more stressful in life than the thoughts we have all had to face? The only thing that ever got me through was knowing the strong company of women I was in.

Nikita..Hope the jaundice is gone now. My first had it for a few days. He was only 5.9 full term at 38 wks and I remember how much it sucked for him having to stay in the light box. Of course, all relative now. That was a breeze.

I had my FINAL vaginal ultrasound today!!! No more as they say it is pointless and wont change anything to mess with me anymore. Fine! My 1.2 cm ever changing dynamic cervix is the same as it has been since first measured at week 20... and 1cm dilated for 1 month now. Baby Adrian is good and was sucking away today so sweetly. Normally they said they would be worried by what they saw, but does not concern them much anymore since it is what they have seen all along. Their next big goal for me is 32 weeks she said...that they say is when everything changes again in a huge way for the better in the preemie world. So now, 29.5, home and waiting. Horizontal of course. Can I really lay here for 2 more months? It is hard not to wish away the time and wish for an earlier baby, but that is a dangerous mindset to get in I realize! Im sure you can all relate...


----------



## jessabella

Well I had my last antinatal appointment (32wk) They said they dont need to see me unless something goes wrong..
Said they will take the stitch out at 37 weeks (dec 16th) Its already booked in anad everything and I will stay in hospital overnight just incase I go in labour..but i highly dought that will happen..but I REALLY REALLY REALLY want it to! :(
They also said they are no longer planning to induce me as they thing the baby is so big that it might make a long and hard labour for me so doctor is hoping that baby will come one her own when they take the stitch out..but then he said with laughter...if she doesnt then I guess you didnt need the stitch after all.. I DIDNT FIND THIS FUNNY AT ALL!!
Anyway so I have no idea when she will come..I was so happy that I was going to be induced and know when I would have her and before Christmas..but now I am not sure ..she might take her sweet little time and go well into the new year..which woudl suck since my mum is going back home 2nd Jan! :cry: 
Dont know why Im so emotional about this all..I mean its good news right..

Anyway they also said I was measuring just over 35 weeks and they believe that baby is between 5-6lbs...WOPPER!! He did say that he didnt see any point in me going over 38 weeks..so Im assuming is she doenst arrive by 38 weeks then they will induce then...
So I have an appointment for the stitch to be removed and then another appointment scheduled 5 days later just in case she doenst come!! 

Now with that said I have been feeling so strange lately..LOTS of cramps..and (sorry for TMI) when I go for a poo I get bad cramps..and down below is a bit more painful duriing the day..IM thinking its because she is getting heaps big..anyone have any experience of what Im talking about!! I still dont know what a BH or proper contraction feels like ..but I know what cramps all day and back pains at night feel like :( 
Also I wake up this past week everynight sick with acid ...which isnt fun hovering over the sink every morning at 3am!!

anyway thanks for letting me rant and vent!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JB - at 32wks on the symptoms you describe are very normal. I was taking paracetamol most nights from then with the twins just so that I wasn't in pain - pain made me anxious that the babies were coming. 

It doesn't sound like BH contractions - they are usually painless tightenings in your stomach which literally take your breath away. I had them with my first, but didn't know what they were. With the twins, my whole stomach would "ball up" in the shape of a baby - and sometimes they were painful, but nothing like a proper contraction. When they start, there really is no doubting them.

As for your doc's comments - he is wrong when he says if you don't deliver after stitch removal then there was no point in having it. I have known very few women who have gone into labour after stitch removal! As I've said before, your cervix could dilate to 3cms afterwards, but you need to be in active labour to dialte fully and deliver your baby. Going into labour is nothing to do with IC - what is he talking about? It is possible to trigger contractions by irritating your cervix when removng the stitch, but apart from that you are no greater risk than any other woman.

I understand how you feel about baby coming and induction, but my advice? Avoid induction if you can - this is a first labour for you, baby is bigger than average, and inducing is not a natural, easy way to go hun. Best let nature take its course. I am a real worrier and try to plan every eventuality, but have found that in the end everything tends to work out perfectly - planned or no ;)

You have done so well to get thru this pregnancy mentally and physically, not much longer now my sweet xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

MikaylasMummy said:


> HG woohoo!!!30 weeks feels so good doesnt it!!
> i just wanted to thank you ladies so much for your huge support over my pregnancy..iv not felt at home more anywhere on this thread than i have here and its so great to have u all..
> a little update on us.koby is doing splendidly..he's a skinny little thing compared to the whopper mikayla who was 9pound 4..however she went 9days over so im sure if koby got that far he would have been much bigger!i only bought him 000 clothes as mikayla went straight to them so it was hilarious to me when i tried one on him and its swimming!my mum went out and got him some 0000 outfits and theyr still too big!!so strange!
> on a bad note i am suffering from horrible horrible spinal headaches =( the ceaser pain is NOTHING compared to these infact im in nearly no pain from the ceaser but i have to lye flat in bed cos of these damned headaches..aparently it is caused by spinal fluid leaking from the spinal tap sight and causes horrific headaches that dont respond to painkillers really.it is so hard staying lying down when all i want to do is walk around and look after my baby..if i get another severe one today(they seem to only come on in the afternoon)then they will look at doing a blood patch where they take blood from my vein and inject it into the site of the spinal tap which causes the hole to close up..it took the anesthetist 40 mins to get the tap in which was meant to only take 5mins cos she couldnt get it so now i am suffering!not happy at all!!i will be very annoyed if they still send me the bill for her!
> you ladies are all doing fantastically i cant beleive ur all still trooping on and little grayson is doing so well.i will still hang around here if thats ok i want to see how far u all go and names!!

Drink one or two cans of red bull or the equivelent ehmmmm trying to remember what they are called now in Australia :dohh: sorry making no sense but that what they use here to correct it. might work good luck :flower:


----------



## jessabella

red bull is right..we have that in Aus!! never head of someone drinking it for this though!!


----------



## jessabella

lizziedripping said:


> Hi JB - at 32wks on the symptoms you describe are very normal. I was taking paracetamol most nights from then with the twins just so that I wasn't in pain - pain made me anxious that the babies were coming.
> 
> It doesn't sound like BH contractions - they are usually painless tightenings in your stomach which literally take your breath away. I had them with my first, but didn't know what they were. With the twins, my whole stomach would "ball up" in the shape of a baby - and sometimes they were painful, but nothing like a proper contraction. When they start, there really is no doubting them.
> 
> As for your doc's comments - he is wrong when he says if you don't deliver after stitch removal then there was no point in having it. I have known very few women who have gone into labour after stitch removal! As I've said before, your cervix could dilate to 3cms afterwards, but you need to be in active labour to dialte fully and deliver your baby. Going into labour is nothing to do with IC - what is he talking about? It is possible to trigger contractions by irritating your cervix when removng the stitch, but apart from that you are no greater risk than any other woman.
> 
> I understand how you feel about baby coming and induction, but my advice? Avoid induction if you can - this is a first labour for you, baby is bigger than average, and inducing is not a natural, easy way to go hun. Best let nature take its course. I am a real worrier and try to plan every eventuality, but have found that in the end everything tends to work out perfectly - planned or no ;)
> 
> You have done so well to get thru this pregnancy mentally and physically, not much longer now my sweet xxx

Thanks hun..I think Im a control freak or something!!!:dohh: Having a baby is not planned and it happens when it happens but for some reason I still want ot take control..urrgg....I think Im just growing impatient as well ...but they say its normal. Im glad that the symptoms are normal what im feeling..you know we just worry about everything in these situations..well Im going to try and hold on a bit longer..emotionally that is..and just take it easy..Im making myself bananna bread to help:haha:
For some reason I just dont like food anymore..only want tea and cake...NOTHING ELSE!:shrug:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

CelticNiamh said:


> MikaylasMummy said:
> 
> 
> HG woohoo!!!30 weeks feels so good doesnt it!!
> i just wanted to thank you ladies so much for your huge support over my pregnancy..iv not felt at home more anywhere on this thread than i have here and its so great to have u all..
> a little update on us.koby is doing splendidly..he's a skinny little thing compared to the whopper mikayla who was 9pound 4..however she went 9days over so im sure if koby got that far he would have been much bigger!i only bought him 000 clothes as mikayla went straight to them so it was hilarious to me when i tried one on him and its swimming!my mum went out and got him some 0000 outfits and theyr still too big!!so strange!
> on a bad note i am suffering from horrible horrible spinal headaches =( the ceaser pain is NOTHING compared to these infact im in nearly no pain from the ceaser but i have to lye flat in bed cos of these damned headaches..aparently it is caused by spinal fluid leaking from the spinal tap sight and causes horrific headaches that dont respond to painkillers really.it is so hard staying lying down when all i want to do is walk around and look after my baby..if i get another severe one today(they seem to only come on in the afternoon)then they will look at doing a blood patch where they take blood from my vein and inject it into the site of the spinal tap which causes the hole to close up..it took the anesthetist 40 mins to get the tap in which was meant to only take 5mins cos she couldnt get it so now i am suffering!not happy at all!!i will be very annoyed if they still send me the bill for her!
> you ladies are all doing fantastically i cant beleive ur all still trooping on and little grayson is doing so well.i will still hang around here if thats ok i want to see how far u all go and names!!
> 
> Drink one or two cans of red bull or the equivelent ehmmmm trying to remember what they are called now in Australia :dohh: sorry making no sense but that what they use here to correct it. might work good luck :flower:Click to expand...


i was actually wondering if i could drink red bull to get a big dose of caffeine but the headaches went on their own 3 days after i got them so i didnt need intervention thankgod..the thought of ANOTHER needle in my spine really freaked me out!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey JB..i know exactly the dispair you feel!after thinking ur bub was guna come early and really hoping they dont to go to full term seems like torture!when i got past 35 weeks i just knew(or thought i did)that i would make it to the 38 weeks ceaser and thanked my lucky stars i wouldnt have been allowed to go over..
i had a large amount of BH and some were very painful like a real contraction here and there and a week later i went into labour 3 1/2 weeks early..so there is still hope for u hun!i was induced with mikayla and it wasnt fun..you are pretty much confined to the bed cos of the drip and moniters cant walk around or have a bath!in saying that my labour was only 8hours but very difficult and she got very distressed..fingers crossed u go on ur own when the stitch is removed!


----------



## jessabella

Thanks hun...yeah im praying that she comes on her own!


----------



## mich1365

I have heard induced births can be really hard births..leading to lots of interventions Jessabella. Gosh, we all want this over, so it is understandable how you feel! I had a natural birth my 1st time, waters breaking at week 38. This time Ive decided I want an epidural. MM..that headache story is scaring me. Anyone here done it both ways and have thoughts?

My guy is punching me a lot in the crease where my tummy meets my leg the last couple days. That is SO low and it is freaking me out. How can the placenta be way down/over there? Anyone experienced this? 
His head is just above my cervix at station -2 I know and his bum above my belly button.


----------



## jessabella

ooo I would like to know as well..I would prefer a natural birth but unsure if i can..am open to an epidural though..but only if I really cant cope!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

mich dont be scared apparently it is extremely rare..and they had a really hard time getting my spinal in which usually doesnt happen so thats why i ended up with the headaches..trust me if there is a rare complication to be gotten i will be the one to get it..lol.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hehe i havnt been bothered to change my signature yet and just realised it says 37 weeks and something days i should be 6pound!!lol..seems weird koby was 7pound8 a week ago!


----------



## mich1365

MM---How is being "up" again full time, having a todder and new baby? Im sure great to be a normal person again, but are you having trouble physically with all the tasks at hand?
That is another thing I am so worried about...Im so weak after already 10 weeks in bed and maybe several more to go.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi ladies,

This is going to be a long one, sorry. All ok here, but been a stressful few days.

Lizzie- you are absolutely right, I am driving everyone around me crazy. My poor, poor wonderful husband is climbing the walls, he's exasperated by me and my inability to accept that we are over the worst. :shrug:

JB - I was induced with Oliver after my water broke, but labour didn't progress quickly enough. I was well dilating before they induced me, but they needed to speed things up. I definitely would avoid it where possible, I ended up with a ventouse, then emergency section as Oliver was so distressed. I was given no build up to contractions, one hour, they were mild, the next they were every couple of minutes and the pain was difficult to manage as it was so sudden. I was also hooked to monitors and couldn't move properly to cope with the labour. :nope:

It annoys me that they favour induction over c-sections in most first time mums, as most inductions in first time labours end up with assisted deliveries/sections anyway. I know you would prefer a natural birth, but if they are so insistent that they need the baby out after stitch removal AND the baby is big, would they not consider scheduling a section for you? It obviously depends on your preferences, but might be worth asking if you want. If your baby were large due to diabetes they would schedule a section for you, why not now when they need to remove the stitch and the polyp?

Mich - I had an epidural with Oliver and it was fine. My back has a tiny spot that sometimes feels numb, but there are no other effects. Don't worry, if it's what you want, it isn't always so painful. 

My baby is also very low and is punching the crease between my tummy and leg, she's been doing it for a while. She's head down and at some points (like when I've been sitting up waiting for a hour in maternity triage!) she's been 2/5 engaged. Then I've gone for a consultant appointment and her head is higher. My consultant said that she's just mobile at the moment and that's normal, but that I am carrying low. This is partly due to softened muscles from carrying my first (i was left with an awful hanging tummy that could only be corrected by surgery) and the fact that she just likes to nestle there and get comfy. I am glad you don't have any more scans, I can't wait to get to 32 weeks either. 2 more months of lying down sounds like forever, but I stay horizontal because the baby is so low and I want to keep the pressure off my cervix.

Fingers crossed we've survived past this week. I've caught a sinus cold which is exactly like I caught the day before my m/c this exact time last year. I went into blind panic. Then I had another trickle of discharge so we spent Tuesday at the maternity ward. My consultant appointment was scheduled for the next day anyway, so my consultant came to check me out. The monitors were all fine, baby was 3/5 engaged :wacko: and she did a speculum which showed my cervix to be closed and stitch holding, but bucket loads of clear discharge coming from the stitch. I am measuring spot on for 30 weeks, and the scan last week showed the fluid level to be normal, so she said it was unlikely I was leaking fluid. All she could say was to come back if the discharge became anymore.

I got home that night and started to get a brown blood discharge. I called the ward again and was told that it was probably caused by the speculum exam, and as long it as brown and it stopped within a few days, then not to panic. It's now (fingers crossed) stopped.

So now, I'm trying to calm down and my cold has progressed into a cough that has me grabbing my ladybits in fear in case something gives out. :dohh:

My OH is getting on at me to begin to make some plans, i won't even discuss names, so scared I am of tempting fate. AAAARRRGGGHHH just get me to 32 weeks!:wacko:


----------



## mich1365

I" love how you Brits say "ladybits":haha::haha:

Helen...IT IS awful to cough/sneeze anything. Im sorry you have to deal with that regularly for a bit now. I sneeze once a day and it is horrifying. Its almost up there with going #2. Thanks for telling me your little one is punching low...that makes me feel so much better. Since my 1st was breech almost until the end, I never had such low sensations. I guess some of this is normal, but I attribute EVERYTHING strange to having basically no cervix. It just aches when Im up for more than 10 minutes, so I figure Im flat in bed until the baby comes, like it or not. At Christmas, Im going to start being less careful though. That is 1 month from now, so the light at the end of the tunnel is nearer. As of today Im 70 days in bed. Im emotionally and physically challenged at this point. Its all too much to take sometimes, particularly now that my friends have forgotten me and stopped visiting and my legs are so restless.

I often have brown spots after exams and it is scary but explainable and temporary! Im sure you are ok. Once a week I have clear mucus as well, and the perinatologist told me that is because I am "open". Still, always, always scary. 

32 is one week away for you! Remember that is when my perinatologists say it all changes again for the best in the NICU. Your baby is fine, so get on those names:happydance:

Our husbands have been through a lot...we will all deserve a couples vacation after all this is over, but wont get one for some time:nope: And to think other husbands think they have it bad when there wife is just a bit hormonal. They have no idea!


----------



## HelenGee

Thanks Mich, that really helps. I've been bed resting since 10th Sep, I want to start moving a little more after 32 weeks, but I'm scared to. I think my stitch will be taken out at 36 weeks (just after Christmas) so I don't know whether to gradually move a little more each week until then. 

For the meantime though keep on with the rest, it's the right thing to do and it will take a little while to recover, but it's only temporary. I have restless legs too, but nothing like with my first when I was on my feet all day. Nothing really helps, but I do drink some warm milk at bedtime to make me more drowsy. :hugs:


----------



## mich1365

HG...I started exactly Sept 10 too! Lucky us:) It is surreal to be in bed this long...sometime I just have to laugh, but want to cry.


----------



## HelenGee

I know what you mean about not knowing whether to laugh or cry. I think I've retreated into my own little bubble, I don't really listen to visitors when they come anyway as I can't focus on the conversation. The only thing I have done is a bit of online Christmas shopping so my OH doesn't have to trawl the shops......and watch lots of tv :wacko:


----------



## mich1365

HG..We are leading the EXACT life! Ive been doing all my xmas shopping because wanted to have it all done "in case". I cant read because I cant focus so TV and movies are best, and when friends do come it is hard. 
My girlfriends have all the usual boy problems, or complain of being tired from work or having errands to do, or this or that. I dont want to belittle their problems and I try to listen, but I feel so disinterested because it seems like petty stuff now. They have no idea what it feels like to worry you could lose an unborn but completely healthy child (luckily for them).


----------



## MikaylasMummy

mich1365 said:


> MM---How is being "up" again full time, having a todder and new baby? Im sure great to be a normal person again, but are you having trouble physically with all the tasks at hand?
> That is another thing I am so worried about...Im so weak after already 10 weeks in bed and maybe several more to go.

i feel fine now obviously it was a bit hard after the csection but its my second day at home and i feel ok..obviously from the lack of sleep i am a bit tired but it hasnt reallly affected me in any way..although the last couple of weeks i wasnt in bed as i made it to nearly 37 i allowed myself a few weeks of relative normalsy so u may find it a bit harder..xo


----------



## jessabella

Thanks Helen...I think the doctors really want to see if she will come on her own...rather than the induction..but I think they will induce if she doesnt come by the 21st december..so really praying she arrives on the 16 since I will aready be there in hosptial that day/evening.


----------



## Aspen10

Hi ladies 

Jb - oh gosh it's coming up fast now, u must be so excited!

Helengee - good news that stitch is holding. I'm sorry about your worrying time at the hospital, hope the discharge has now settled. I'm exactly the same when I sneeze, scared something will give way! I've been bed resting for a long time too, since 12 august, so 14 weeks. I have been coming downstairs and staying on sofa every day. I think I would go mad in the bedroom all day. I'm being cared for by my mum n sister so I'm not getting up to do anything but visit loo/shower or out to appts. 

Mich - I'm same as you feeling very weak. Everytime I get up my knees are really aching cos I'm not walking around. I will be getting up a little more after 30 weeks I think, but will see how scans etc go up to that point.

Babies are very active now too, I can't wait to reach 30 weeks. Have a scan on Tuesday after 3 weeks so looking forward/nervous about that. 

Do you ladies wear compression stockings? My shoulders ache as when I sleep on my side I think it's the weight causing the discomfort.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Aspen. I had stockings, but didn't wear them. Probably advisable that you do tho - clots are a risk especially since you are pregnant and immobile. Also why drinking water is a good idea, helps prevent clots x


----------



## mich1365

Aspen...I wear them to sleep. Seems the perinatologists on the high risk floor in Denver worried more about the clots than anything else, so that told me it is something they often see. I know it is super dangerous. My friend could have died when she was pregnant from one she had and she was not even on bed rest.
My shoulders get sore too. All the pressure points really. I get a massage every 10-14 days and it helps a lot. You are doing amazing. Youve been at this 4 weeks longer than I have and it sounds like it is paying off!!!!


----------



## HelenGee

I'm worried now as I haven't been wearing compression stockings. I do drink loads of water and I'm up every hour to the toilet. I never even gave stockings a thought :wacko:

My hip hurts from whichever side I sleep on too, I change sides as often as I can and I am always up to the toilet in the night too.


----------



## Emilyc

Hello,

I have just had my cervix messured at the John Radcliffe in Oxford I live in Newbury but am under the JR! . i HAVE A 2.9MM cervix which they feel is within the norm! I had CIN3 And CGIN 3 so in my mind need a stitch!.

I am 16 weeks now and next scan on my cervix is at 20 weeks! feel a bit worried as I often feel heavy etc.

I also have sticky blood which im on thinners for. The Jr have seen me since I was 6 weeks and after 8 losses this is the longest I have gone!

Hope your doing ok now? x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

ill try one last time to put a pic of Koby on for u..lol

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq163/im_nikita/P1140574.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq163/im_nikita/P1140555.jpg


----------



## jessabella

OMG OMG OMG ... KOBY I LOVE YOU AND HAVENT EVEN MET YOU!!!
how precious.how are you feeling these days? Are you still having headaches??


----------



## mich1365

Nikita,
He is so handsome already! You are such a lucky mama and his big sister and papa must be so happy. Thanks for sharing photos. We all need to do the same, as we have all gotten to be such a part of eachother's journeys.
Michelle


----------



## MikaylasMummy

thanks ladies =) he is a bit of a cutie.we are all very proud..
JB the headaches went the day before i went home from hospital.i would not have been allowed home if i was still having them and i was very very lucky they healed up without having to have the blood patch in my spine!feeling much better except suffering a bit from lack of sleep.he wakes up every 1-2 hours all night and its pretty hard!especially when my first lo slept right through nearly!hes good in the day goes 4 hours without a feed so he's got it all backwards!im just lucky its oh's week off paternity leave and he leaves me to sleep in for an extra 3 hours once mikayla is up.dont know what im guna do when he goes back to work!!
cant wait to see pics of all ur lil ones either!time cant go fast enough!!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Ladies,

I posted yesterday but my computer crashed and it lost my post :dohh:

Aspen - You have been resting for an amazing amount of time and are doing so well. I have been doing exactly the same as you just getting up for the toilet/shower. I have started to be a bit more mobile over the last 3 days as your posts about blood clots really scared me - I felt great the first day, and gradually I'm starting to ache which I suppose is just the reversal of when I started bed rest and I really ached. 

I'm not doing much at all, just grabbing stuff for myself, pottering around a bit, sitting in the bathroom to help bath my son.

Nikita - OMG he is just gorgeous, what a handsome little fella. Hope you're well and glad the headaches have gone.:cloud9:

Mich - Congrats on 30 weeks! 32 not far now...We started looking into names, then had a bit of a drama on saturday night. All is fine now, but I was having painful contractions at the top of my stomach every 15 mins. I went to the hospital, was monitored and had an internal to be told i wasn't in labour. The doc pressed just under my ribs on the right and left and I jumped to the ceiling. It was my bowels that were contracting! The doc thinks my bowels are really squashed up now, once I went to the toilet and a paracetomol later I was fine. :haha:

Anyway, all swabs have come back negative again, so fingers crossed for quiet and tranquility from now on.

Does anyone know if premature labour has a genetic pattern? My mum and her sister both had full term boys first, then the second child was a girl (same as me) and was 5-6 weeks early each (please, please, please not the same as me!)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Helen - as far as I know there is no real genetic component to ur family's history of preterm labour with girls - just one of those things unfortunately. Every pregnancy is different, and unless there is a known reason for PTL, then I wouldn't read too much into your mum and sister's experiences. x


----------



## lizziedripping

Koby is lovely btw Nikita - I think he looks like his Daddy? Am I right? Well done you, he's a little treasure x


----------



## Aspen10

Nikita - little koby is gorgeous. Sorry to hear of your sleepless nights, great job that oh is on hand and giving you the extra sleep. Good to hear that headaches had eased off. How is big sister with the new addition?

HG - sorry to gave worried you. Once I am over 30 weeks I will definitely feel a bit more relaxed and try to mobilise a bit more. My body is definately suffering as my shoulders really ache. Also my knees are very swollen which I'm really worried about as every time I get up they are really hurting. Feel scared to mention to my consultant as he will say that I shouldn't be bed resting n that I need to move around.
I'm glad to hear it's not real contractions you were having. I'm sorry I dint know the answer to your question, hopefully someone will be along soon.

Mich - def agree we should all share our pics. I'm gonna get my dr to write me a script for the stockings at least.

Jb - hope all is well n your still baking away. Not long now x

Emily - sorry to hear of ur losses. If your worried about the length and feel 4 weeks is too long, def get a scan in 2 weeks time maybe. Nothing worse than regret.

Have my scan tonight so looking forward to that x


----------



## HelenGee

Aspen - don't apologise, as my poor suffering OH will tell you, I worry about everything, from the slightest twinge to drinking a cup of tea! Dr. Google is my worst enemy! I never really gave blood clots a thought, just hope if something was wrong it would have been noticed by now - been monitored enough!

I wasn't officially put on bed rest, in fact my consultant told me not to, but to shuffle around the house instead as bed rest would make me ill. It just felt wrong to me though so I did exactly as you have done. I understand why you don't want to ask the consultant about your knees, but you could just explain that you've been off your feet as much as possible and intend to stay that way until 30ish weeks, is there any help they could give you?

Wishing you all the best for your scan, it will be so wonderful for you to see the babies xx

Emily- I am so sorry for all the trauma you've had. I would def ask for a 2nd scan by 18 weeks, just to reassure you if need be. If the hospital won't give you one, I would book a private one if possible - mine cost £120. If any action is necessary, the private consultant can then write or telephone a recommendation to your hospital.


----------



## Aspen10

Hi Lizzie- I think you posted while I was typing my message! Hope all is ok. It amazes me how you are so dedicated to offer your advice and help not just on this board but lots of other threads on here. Thanks so much x

HG - don't worry I'm a real worrier too! I just spoke with my dr and she said prob a good idea to wear them as I'm carrying twins. Should have them next few days. Had a lady come to the house on Sunday and wax my bikini and legs as I can't see/reach down there over my bump! Felt so much nicer afterwards. I'm having a lady to come to the house to get my hair cut soon too as it has gotten so long!


----------



## HelenGee

Aspen10 said:


> Hi Lizzie- I think you posted while I was typing my message! Hope all is ok. It amazes me how you are so dedicated to offer your advice and help not just on this board but lots of other threads on here. Thanks so much x
> 
> HG - don't worry I'm a real worrier too! I just spoke with my dr and she said prob a good idea to wear them as I'm carrying twins. Should have them next few days. Had a lady come to the house on Sunday and wax my bikini and legs as I can't see/reach down there over my bump! Felt so much nicer afterwards. I'm having a lady to come to the house to get my hair cut soon too as it has gotten so long!

I got my oh to try to shave my legs for me, he only got halfway and the razor was blunt. I might get someone to wax my legs too as I can't reach. Either that or start the lawnmower up! :rofl:


----------



## mich1365

Lawnmower...I love it:thumbup:

HG...I only had some contractions from week 20-24 and it was ALL due to my bowels, so the docs never worried. I however was a wreck over it and all I did was think and talk about going to the bathroom. THEN I found my cure.
Colace stool softener pills twice a day. Milk of Magnesia every other night. Ive been fine since and not even a braxton hicks. My positive swab was a month ago now and the docs wont give me another one. They worry as much as I do that it will be positive again and that worrying wont be good for me. As of now, we can all just think it was a false positive. Did I tell you the stat the perinatalogist gave me? He thinks Im going to end of third trimester because 70% of short cervix women who had a previous full termer, go full term the next time. He said now its a matter of needing labor and I dont have a PTL history. I so want this part over and to be done forever. We only ever wanted two kids.
Dont know about the genetics question. What I do know is that your own history is a big factor. I had my son at 38+2 but since my water broke first, docs tell me that is no indicator of when I will labor this time. If I had labored and then my water broke, they said that would have indicated I would labor a little early again.

Aspen...I was not put on strict bed rest either, only modified. Problem is that when Im up I feel horrible pressure and stabs down there and get a ton more mucus (because Im dilated) so I decided not to take chances and keep myself on full bed rest, except for the toilet and showers every other day. Now week 30:happydance:, like Helen I do a slight bit more vertically....take walks around the bedroom and to my sons room. Still feels horrible, but it is for my legs. I think we are listening to our bodies and I am convinced it is why my 1.2, dilated and funnelling cervix has held out so well. Hang in there, it is the right thing to do and not take chances, and the stockings will help with the dangers meanwhile.:winkwink:


----------



## mich1365

Love socialized medicine..my husband is from Spain and we love to compare charges to the US. It amazes us. A scan here is $650 to your 120 pounds, but fortunately we have insurance to cover most. Still, with the cost of insurance and all the deductables, we will have paid well over $10K this year even if all goes well. Here each day in the NICU is $5,500.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey everyone - glad to see you're all doing so well.

Jessa bella - you ok? Not seen you here for a few days.

And has anyone seen Hey Chickie's blog about Grayson? I'm trying to access it, and it won't load - just wanted to know all is still ok for her and bubs.

Thanks for your kind words Aspen - tbh, this forum keeps me sane ;)

Love to everyone x


----------



## RainbowGift

This thread is like a divine space. *sigh* I have just read all 40 pages, with eyes tired from crying. I love all of you deeply. The energy and bonds created here are intensely sacred. And Lizzie, you are a total angel.

I am pregnant with twins, a girl and a boy. My first pregnancy. Four weeks ago, I had my gender scan and all measurements etc. taken. Cervix measured 2.6 cm, which wasn't even mentioned and did not concern anyone. 

Today, one month later (23 weeks) babies have grown nicely and me and the sonographer chit-chatted happily... at the end she measured my cervix and it was 1.4 cm! I could tell she was concerned but didn't feel she was allowed to discuss it with me, she has to leave that to the doctor.

When the doctor came to talk to me he said that he wanted me on total bed-rest, only to get up to pee... not to stay up for more than 10 minutes at a time. He said he was referring me to another hospital and what they advised would be the plan we would follow. That hospital will call me in the morning with an appointment.

In the meantime, I'm lying here afraid to move and worried that I will lose my very precious babies. I see women here who have lost and seem amazingly strong and healthy about it. I see women here who have beat all odds and gone to term or close to it.... 

I feel so spiritually shredded right now. I know all I can do is lie here and drink plenty of water etc..... Be my own advocate with the doctors.... I just feel so helpless and wrecked. *sigh*

I think it's too late for a stitch, as Im 23 weeks and as my boy has his head in or very near my cervix.... I worry that I am in slow labor and have been having contractions but thinking they were something else. I worry I worry I worry. For the last week, I have been having a feeling in my cervix that is almost pleasurable... like the feeling just before or just after an orgasm. I hope this doesn't mean its getting ready to dilate....

My husband and I have waited so long and gone down such an emotional road waiting for a baby. Finally, I am pregnant and doubly blessed for the wait.... and now.... God, everyone, I am terrified. Terrified. I have found some solace here, though... Like I said, this is a divine space for women going through this. Love to all of you!
~ Jen


----------



## mich1365

Grayson is still doing well...the link just worked for me.:thumbup:
Rainbow Gift...Congrats on your twins and so glad you found us. Happy 23 weeks and good to know 24 is around the corner. We all know how you feel and I am sure Lizzie will be a big, big help to you especially!
Best Wishes!


----------



## HelenGee

Rainbow - glad you found us, I was in a similar emotional state when I found this thread, it has been such a source of strength for me. It may not be too late for a stitch, it just depends on the potential risks. Hang on in there, stay off your feet and drink loads of water. xx

Mich - it is amazing to compare medical costs. I have approached my private health insurance about covering me for a section - they won't, they will only cover me for any small scans that may be necessary but the health system can't do in a reasonable timescale. So to have complete private healthcare during pregnancy would probably cost in excess of £10,000. 

It sounds like we have similar labour histories - my waters broke at 38+5, then labour followed, but not immediately. It was really interesting to read what your doc said about prem labour, fingers crossed we're in that 70% :winkwink:


----------



## lizziedripping

Rainbow gift - Wow, where do I start? :hugs: I am so so sorry you have been given this scary news. I have been there, and it is so distressing - especially since IC often comes out of the blue, and hits at a point where the pregnancy has become more "real" and your attachment to bubbas stronger than ever :nope::hugs:

Ok, first - have you been feeling anything remotely like contractions? I couldn't tell from your message whether you have or not. Any cramps, menstrual-lile aching etc? 

The "pleasurable" sensations you have been having are fairly typical in any pregnancy, when increased blood flow to your pelvic region increases sensitivity in that area, and hormones increase libido. I don't think that's anything to worry about hun.

As for your cervical length, it is short for this stage in pregnancy. Most cervixes are around 3.8 to 4.8mm in length at this stage - BUT, yours is still closed. While it would be better to have more length, the fact that it has stayed closed thus far gives you a chance of keeping hold of those babies a while longer. I have seen many women with short cervixes go onto total bed rest, and regain length over night and then go on to term. Yours has become super short quite late on too - many IC women have less than 20mm before 20wks, this is not a good sign. Yours has perhaps begun to shorten significantly after 20wks, again good news in the sense that it is not entirely incompetent, and in fact with the weight of just one baby may have not changed significantly at all.

Personally I would atleast ask about a stitch because that's when I had one placed with my second child, but because my cervix was already open it didn't really help that much. Yours would still benefit from one - and if they work they are brilliant :thumbup:

If you can get thru this next 2/3wks with no further significant changes, and even a recovery of some cervical length, then there is every chance you could go much further. Please don't give up hope. An IC is only an issue up to 26wks, and only because baby is small enough to fit thru a slightly open cervix. If it opens, infection is also a problem - so the fact that yours is closed, you are not far from 26wks are all plus points.

Going into early labour is NOT the same as IC so contractions are unlikely. Preterm labour is another ball game which wouldn't necessarily be helped with rest. I am however a big believer in twin ladies in general resting as much as possible because carrying 2 is so different to just 1. 

You are pregnant with twins my love, and must treat yourself from now on like gold :hugs: Feet up as much as possible, plenty of water and looads of TLC from loved ones. I have faith that you can maintain this pregnancy for several more weeks, and think it's brilliant that your short cervix has been detected before it is too late. There are no guarantees hun, but a very good chance - and that's all you need :hugs:

The pregnancy is going to be very tough and scary my sweet - unfortunatley there's nothing that can be done about that, but if you do get thru this bad spell then the rewards will make it all worthwhile.

Much love, and please keep in touch :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RainbowGift

Mich and Helen- Thanks for the welcome, you two are especially inspirational to me.. Both had major problems with short cervixes, one of you had a stitch the other didn't.... look how far you've come!!!

Lizzy- I've had very rare and fleeting feelings of slight menstrual-like cramps, but always thought it was my uterus stretching and still do. I've had tightenings of my uterus quite often that I thought were due to the babies wriggling and turning, but now I think maybe Braxton Hicks..... but what if they are real contractions? They are never painful at all.

Yes, the plan is: STAY POSITIVE, feet up, waterwaterwater, do what the specialists suggests and COUNT THE MANY MANY MIRACULOUS WEEKS AS THEY PASS! I am laying here visualizing my cervix lengthening, lol. I couldn't have grabbed this positivity so fast if not for all of you. Thank you!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

You'll be hearing a lot from me here....


----------



## HelenGee

Rainbowgift - thank you, that really is so sweet of you to say :hugs:I understand the state of shock you are in - keep posting, let us know what the docs suggest xx


----------



## mich1365

RainbowGift...We are all looking forward to hearing from you after your appt. I have been shocked at how much more knowledgeable the perinatologists are compared to my OB's. I noticed you are here in the US, so I am sure you will find the same. Im sure you will begin progesterone right away. In my weeks in the hospital, I had 5 or so different perinatogists and all stood by me quoting study after study and giving me hope. At my OB's office, all they do each time is say "Hmmmm. Well, we are sorry honey. See what the high risk docs say". I always leave horrified and get to Denver and feel better after talking to them there. From all they have said, I agree with Lizzie. You dont have full-glow IC or your cervix would have opened already for sure. Great news for you is that is has been caught, like mine, early enough to get the pressure off of it. Now, you are likely to get enough more weeks for your twins to be ok. Unfortunately you are going to have to deal with horrifying fear meanwhile each time you go to the bathroom, shower and even getting to the doctors. As you can see from all of us here, most of these situations turn out ok in the end when caught. You might be one of the people that my docs often refer to...they say while most have much longer cervixes, if they went around the world and measured all women, they now believe they would find some who just have genetically short cervixes and carry on never knowing it.
HG--That 70% study was done in Ohio by a Dr. Iams, a cervix guru. Without a previous full-termer, it was closer to 50% who will go full/50% who will deliver before 35 wks.


----------



## lizziedripping

RainbowGift said:


> Mich and Helen- Thanks for the welcome, you two are especially inspirational to me.. Both had major problems with short cervixes, one of you had a stitch the other didn't.... look how far you've come!!!
> 
> Lizzy- I've had very rare and fleeting feelings of slight menstrual-like cramps, but always thought it was my uterus stretching and still do. I've had tightenings of my uterus quite often that I thought were due to the babies wriggling and turning, but now I think maybe Braxton Hicks..... but what if they are real contractions? They are never painful at all.
> 
> Yes, the plan is: STAY POSITIVE, feet up, waterwaterwater, do what the specialists suggests and COUNT THE MANY MANY MIRACULOUS WEEKS AS THEY PASS! I am laying here visualizing my cervix lengthening, lol. I couldn't have grabbed this positivity so fast if not for all of you. Thank you!!!!!!!!!! :flower:
> 
> You'll be hearing a lot from me here....

Slight menstrual cramps completely normal in pregnancy, and BH contractions are VERY bothersome in a twin pregnancy. My twin experience was very different to that with my singletons - I had constant contractions, pain and pressure.............none of it came to anything, tho I was very frightened as a result :nope:

With my preemie duaghter, I had minimal back ache, and lots of pressure "down below" - none of it painful in any way. I had exactly the same symptoms with the twins however. Even walking to the toilet made me feel grim and sometimes the tightenings I had were painful. I was convinced reaching 30wks was just a unattainable dream.................how wrong was I?

I did have copious amounts of milky discharge with Evie - that was the main reason I went to hospital for a check up, and discovered I had dilated. SOme discharge is normal, but this was enough to make me change my underwear twice a day. ANything like that and call your doc.

Just take the weight off hun, I can't stress that enough.............and as Mich mentioned, many women scanned (especially in a twin pregnancy) may well have shorter cervixes and remain completely unaware of the fact. The key is, keep a balance of cautious optimism over the next few weeks, and before you know it you'll be sailing towards 28, then 30wks and then my sweet you're on the home straight :hugs:


----------



## RainbowGift

Well, we drove two hours today, to the specialist. There, my cervix was measured at 1.6 cm. I asked if it could have gone from 1.4 to 1.6 after 24 hours laying flat, or if it was likely to be human error in the two different sonographers. She said that it was possible that I had gained some, as cervixes are "dynamic" (a word that Mich hears often...)

She said that she did not recommend a stitch as it could cause contractions and as it is later in my pregnancy. She wants me to get a steroid injection on Monday, when I become 24weeks pregnant, so that the babies lungs get amped up just in case. She wants me to continue to lay flat and have my cervix checked weekly by my OB. If it opens I get checked into the hospital.

She said that 28 weeks is the magic number, where things start to look up.

I asked her about progesterone and she said that she would think about it and look into research of its use in cases like mine (no prior preg or problems... twins...)

So, everything is the same. Think positive and stay laying down. sigh. 

Do you all sleep with your legs propped up or just prop them up in the day? It's hard to sleep this way.

Happy Thanksgiving to all those who are in the states/all those that celebrate it. Happy Thursday to all others. :flower:


----------



## Vaudha

hi everyone,
I am Vasudha from India. I am 29 weeks pregnant with cervix stitch and GDB. I am touched by all of you for the love you share and I consider myself so lucky. I found this forum just when I needed it. God works in mysterious ways. \
luv.
Vasu


----------



## RainbowGift

Hello Vasu (what a beautiful name),
29 weeks is spectacular!!!! I look forward to communicating with you as you continue to pass milestones and watch the weeks pass by. xoxo I'm glad that you found this place, too. Everyone here truly understands how you are feeling. Congratulations on 29 weeks and stay positive that you will continue on for many more. xo
Love,
Jen


----------



## Vaudha

hey rainbow, thanks very much for the warm welcome. Congrats to you too on your 23 weeks :) 28 is not far.
Luv
Vasu


----------



## mich1365

Hi Vasu..welcome to our world of crazy cervixes.
Jen, You might consider just demanding the progesterone. It has been very well proven to work in women with prior losses, and all the University Hospital docs here prescribe it now to all as "it can not hurt" they said. A study is now being done in DC on women without prior losses. I think the results will be out in late 2011. I just do the suppositories and they want me to continue until week 36. My cervix will measure 1.2 and 1.6 in the same 5 minutes. We've seen it as low as 1.1 and as high as 2.2, but 1.5 tends to be its most common measure. I think it has been measured 20 times since 20 weeks, but at 29 they decided to stop measuring it for good since now it wont matter what it is.
Ive never slept with my legs up. Only put myself on an angle when my cervix felt a lot of pressure for 20 minutes here and there.


----------



## mich1365

The progesterone study...if anyone wants to follow up later for the results. I know most of us are on it so might be interesting.

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00615550

Wanted to add, this is re short cervix, not IC. My docs say there is a definitive distinction, although still seems to me there is a fuzzy line there sometimes. I know JB is still wondering what hers is/was.

I do progesterone 1x per day, at bedtime. 200 mg.

A really informative page...covers it all and has expectancy/illness %'s
https://emedicine.medscape.com/article/260998-overview

Oh, and by the way, I am Michelle:)


----------



## Vaudha

I am progesterone supplements 100mg , twice a day. I started to take them after my cervix stitch. Its been almost 3 months now. Doctor says it helps relaxing the uterus and in strengthening the cervix muscle.


----------



## Susanah

Welcome Vasu and Rainbow
This is a pretty unique and amazing forum. 
Sending you both best wishes for your journeys

I saw my Obstetrician today and baby is growing well, exact on the mark for dates. Im still having daily contractions which are horrible - but don't seem to be changing anything at the moment. She is kicking more and I am a little calmer. Just had to get past last weekend - which was the same time I lost my previous babe at 22 weeks. Now 22 + 4 and counting every day! Had a hard time with it all at the weekend but my mood is lifting and am starting to just hope and pray that I get to 27 weeks (boxing day).
Lizzie - im so glad of your advice early on not to go back to work... I dont think I would be handling things well at all now if I was anaesthetising people at the same time as all this !! 

Bye for now
Susanah


----------



## HelenGee

Hi vasu and welcome- this thread is amazing, the ladies on here are so giving of time and help, I am lucky to have found it to. You are doing brilliantly well at 29 weeks, out of the early danger zone, so stick with the rest and tlc.

Jen- glad you got some answers. It may well be that you have a short, but not incompetent cervix. I second what lizzie said about the discharge, I was having a similar discharge and spoke to my midwife who said it was normal! It was lots coming out in blobs, and was pale yellow thick mucous. I also agree with mich about the progesterone. My ob was only too happy to give it to me, until 28 weeks I was on 2 x 400gm per day, now I'm on 1 x 400gm until 32 weeks. I found out from a private ob that my original dose was a lot to be on, but he was adamant that it won't have done any harm. It's just what my hospital routinely prescribe and ladies have taken it safely there for a few years with no ill effects. In fact all the medical staff and midwives there are well versed on it's use and say they have had great success with it. The hospital is part of an ongoing study into preterm labour and has had several ladies trialling progesterone with the conclusion that it's in their best interest to prescribe as a precaution in cases of ic.

The private ob I saw quoted a study which proved the success of progesterone pessaries from weeks 17 onwards in relaxing the uterus and strengthening the cervix.
I do elevate my feet whenever I'm lying down. It's trickier when you lie on you side, but I have one pillow underneath my bottom foot, then another on top of that for my other foot. I also put a pillow between my knees to stop them crunching together! Not the easiest but hopefully it keeps the circulation going. 

Mich - thanks for that study info. I truly think that mine is a case of ic not short cervix, but who knows??!!

Anyway, take care all and keep baking xx

Hi susannah - been thinking about you, I'm so pleased you've passed that hurdle, I really feel for you, it does take time to lift your spirits so just be gentle on yourself. The days are long but the signs are good x


----------



## Vaudha

Thanks helen. 

Today I had lot of pain in abdomen. In the north pole of my belly to be precise. 
I had it for 5-6 mins. I am not sure if that was contractions. I never understand if the pain i get is due to contractions. I never had cramps during my menstrual time before pregnancy too.So I can not understand when one says "Menstrual like cramps". but i am ok now. I feel quite tired after these pains though.

Susan- I am sure you will reach 27 weeks and will go even further. Even for me, journey from 18 to 28 weeks seemed like a dream, but it did happen. Hang in there dear.

luv
Vasu


----------



## RachaelS

Hi, I'm new to the forum and 27 weeks with my first baby. 

I was told I had a short cervix at 20 weeks and it has since gone from 23mm to 12mm, but I haven't had a stitch. I am on progesterone 200 once a day and have been for a week.

I feel quite heavy and tender but haven't noticed any contractions (though I get the occasional pain now and again) but because this is my first, I don't know what feels normal and what doesn't for this stage in pregnancy, so I'm generally just panicking now.

I've got another scan on Monday, but am just panicking all the time now. 

It's so good to find a forum full of people in a similar situation.

Rachael.x


----------



## mich1365

Rachel,
We have really similar scenarios it sounds like. I have been that length for so long now...and now 31 weeks on Sunday. At 27 weeks you will be fine and what your cervix does now wont matter now, unless your body goes into labor for an unknown reason.
Hang in there and you will be in the 30's and beyond before you know it:flower:
Michelle


----------



## RainbowGift

Hi all,
I'm laying here at my parent's house trying not to think too much. My brother and his family flew in to surprise me and have been surrounding me with incredible amounts of love. I'm going to stay here for a few days, 'til they fly home. My mother wishes I would stay for much longer, but I would miss home and my husband will take good care of me there, even though he works.

Monday I will be 24 weeks and I will receive the steroid shot, for the babies lungs, soon after. I will also talk to the doctor about the progesterone again.

Michelle, 
Thanks for the links to the studies. Very informative. Educating myself gives me a well-needed sense of power and control in this terrible situation. I hope that my cervix is dynamic, like yours and I'll see growth at times and never get too short. Even better, I hope I see growth and it stays long!!! Your story inspires me SO MUCH. xo

Susanah,
Sounds like you are trucking right along! I look forward to celebrating the passing of days and weeks with you! xo

Helen,
It seems like all the women here are taking the progesterone, so I am not going to give up on the idea, even if my doctor decides to give up on it. I hate taking ANYTHING while pregnant, but this seems to be a wise thing to try. Did you have the steroid injection for the baby's lungs? You are so far along in your pregnancy!!!!!!! I'm so very happy for you. xo

Rachel,
Welcome. 27 weeks is amazing! I can't wait to be there, then beyond. We will be counting the days and weeks with you. :flower: Did the "heavy and tender" feeling come after the progesterone, or is it just the heaviness of pregnancy? xo


----------



## RachaelS

Hi!

Michelle; It's really wonderful to hear from someone in the same situation who has positive things to say - I didn't realise how good it was to be getting on for 28 weeks, I just thought "EARLY!" and panicked, so your message has really helped. Thank you.

Jen; I had the heavy and tender feeling before the progesterone though I've no idea if this is anything to do with my cervix, or if it's just because I hit the third trimester and suddenly got much bigger (my poor tummy looks like a road map now from stretch marks...)!

So now I'm just staying at home (luckily my GP is brilliant and signed me off work up until my maternity leave) with my feet up and only pottering about when I feel up to it. 

Anything I should or shouldn't be doing? 
Hope you are all well
Rachael.xxx


----------



## Susanah

Hello

Is everyone taking progesterone?
I am not and have asked my consultant, but he says there is scanty evidence and it causes masculinisation of the fetus. 
Any advice?
The more i read about this - the more I see the variations in management. Does seem to be very much managed on a case-by-case basis rather than clear treatment guidelines. Guess thats just due to its reasonably uncommon nature in general obstetric practice. 
Thanks and hope everyone having a nice weekend so far
Susanah


----------



## Vaudha

Hi Susan,
I am on progesterone since 3 months. I was worried about the adverse effect of the same on baby. I found on internet that it does cause masculinisation of the fetus. hmmmm i am quite worried since then. But then many ladies take it. So may be it is not that dangerous and may be it does not cause masculinisation of the fetus always. That is how I tell myself when I am worried. I guess you can talk to your consultant about this for more information.

Luv,
Vasu


----------



## ccb725

Hello all. SOOOOO happy I found this thread. Read it all right now! Here's my story...I have 2 boys 8 & 3, both by csect. 2 m/c @ 8wks & 5 wks. 3yr old has down syndrome and is recently in remission from AML leukemia!

I was diagnosed on 11/8 @ 22wks + 2 (baby weighed 1 pound) w/an ic & I'm in the hospital on complete bed rest, bed pan included (going on 3 wks). 

When I was admitted, I came in because I felt a lil push of fluid. I really thought it was nothing serious. They tested the fluid & it was amniotic fluid. The u/s showed great fluid index, dilated to 1.4 cm, water bag hour glassing, thick cervix but they also said short cervix??? after reading this thread,isn't that an oxymoron? 

Since then I've been told I need to stay until I deliver, have had my due date moved changed (I'm now 25wks+2), 2x daily heparin shots, the steroid shot for her lungs & calcium magnesium for brain development. No cerclage (due to bulging bag) nor progesterone (asked but dr refused since no contractions). 

My doctors ruled out a rupture, because a 2nd u/s showed a nice AFI. I've BEGGED for another u/s on the 29th, because I haven't leaked, had contractions & need to go home...even if I'm on complete bed rest. We'll have 24 hr care and I live 15 min from the hospital. I just need to be with my guys...especially 3 yr old. So as it stands, Monday (will be 25 + 4) is the big u/s day! Any words of wisdom????


----------



## RainbowGift

I don't have any words of wisdom, as I'm just learning about all this stuff now... but I wanted to say that even though you want to go home so badly, it's nice to know you are in the safest place you could be. If it were me, that would ease my mind a lot. Is your mom helping with your kids at home? Many women on here say that you begin to feel a lot safer after 26 weeks, because your baby starts to become too big to slip out without labour. You're almost there!

Please keep us updated. I'm wishing you all the best and I'll be here to celebrate the weeks with you, as they pass. :flower:


----------



## RachaelS

I have my fingers crossed for everyone on this board, and am counting down the weeks. I know now how good it feels to hit every single one - it's like a milestone!

Susanah - I'm on progesterone but haven't been told to bed rest etc, though I'm pretty much doing this anyway. I wasn't offered a stitch. I think, as you say, every case is treated independently and I would also say that they're only just really finding out about it all. I've said they can use me as part of research into it as Kings College Hospital in London (which happens to be the hospital I'm at). However I was admitted to North Staffs hospital when I was staying with my parents and I had a bit of a scare the other week and they don't even do routine cervical scans during pregnancy - so I think it's an area that not an awful lot is known about!

I have my next scan tomorrow and can't wait to find out what's going on, hoping it will put my mind at ease a little.

ccb725 - I really hope everything works out okay for you and the weeks pass. I think it is really good that they have you in hospital, at least you know you are in the safest place for you and your baby. Good Luck!

Rachael.x


----------



## mich1365

Vasu--never heard that about progesterone...then looked it up. Seems those studies are from the 60's and may have been large doses. University Hospital docs are really up on all the current research and freely prescribe it these days, so I would not worry (and I worry about everything:).

ccb..I was in the hospital for 2weeks and they really wanted me there until a safer goal for the baby was achieved...so they got me close to 28 weeks and then let me go. Thick cervix but short does seem like an oxymoron to me too.(Since I am so short, I have been 75% effaced since 23 weeks...very thin! The effacement scared me to death, as I had only heard that meant getting close to birth, but my docs explained to me that short and thin go hand in hand) Hmmm. 
I have not heard calcium mag for brain dev mentioned until now. Anyone else been given it?

HG----32!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you. Always easy for me to know where you are and what you are feeling since I trail you by one:) Now week 34 is around the corner. That is the week the stats are the same as for a full-termer!!!!!!!

Good luck everyone. Every day inside they say is 3 days less in the NICU. Keep in mind that we are all getting somewhere better than we were, day by day:thumbup:


----------



## jessabella

just checking in...today I took photos and just realised how huge I am...and I cant believe that on thursday I will be 35 weeks...WOW...I remember the first day I came home crying and despereately looking online to find anything I could about IC and found this forum...the next day I was having an emergency stitched placed and now her I am with a baby girl kicking me as we speak growing healthy and huge as ever...Thanks everyone for everything..for all the new girls.hang in there...I know how you feel and this place is where you will get loads of answers and love..so dont be afraid to ask ANYTHING or even just vent..I know I did a few times and never got judged...
anyway just thought I would say hello because its been ages..doctor said baby can come at anytime after 35 weeks and believe that she will be fine as she is already over 6lbs..anyway will let you all know what happens..

ps..totally off sugject but I feel like I have to go to loo every 10 mins...as of about 4 days agao..goodness me!!!


----------



## mich1365

JB...Nice HUGE photo:) Great to hear (thought maybe you had delivered its been so long!) from you and all is still so well!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

ladies just popping in to say your all doing so well!!especially u mich after that worrying hospital stay!!
JB nearly 35 weeks is AMAZING!!if ur still measuring big and u make it to 36 weeks u might have a whopper 7pound 8er like mine!cant wait to see the outcome its really getting so close for u!
i feel bad for not replying to all the new ladies i try and keep up but with two kids to look after its getting a bit harder!lol..koby's sleep is slowly improving still waking up every 2 hours though but is easier to get straight back to sleep.his jaundice is completely gone so he's not glowing yellow anymore!he really did look quite funny with how yellow he was i cant imagine how yellow bubs are that actually need treatment!
once again glad ur all going so well.xx


----------



## Vaudha

hello everyone,
hope all are doing just great.
mich- thanks, that gives me some relief. In India, it is a crime to find out the sex of the baby. But I strongly feel it is a baby girl (May be because I want one :)). And that's how I was scared so much about the adverse effects of Progesterone on my little one. I worry a real lot. But your words are reassuring. Thanks.

JB- 35 weeks!!!! Congrats. Must feel so wonderful. Congrats and all the very best. I dream of it. for me 6 more weeks for 35. sounds real far away. But I am sure I can reach all the milestones with the support and affection from the lovely women in this group.

Thanks again everyone and take a very good care.
Love
Vasu


----------



## RachaelS

So I had another appointment at the hospital today, and my cervix has gone from 12mm to 12.4mm, and they don't want to see me for a cervical scan for another three weeks!

It would appear that resting, having a nap in the afternoon everyday, and taking the Progesterone seems to be working in at least keeping things the same.

I feel so much better just by one week of it staying the same, I can't say. Fingers crossed and feet up.

I hope everyone is well today?
Rachael.x


----------



## heychickie

Wow, sorry I've been so long absent! I must have stopped getting the updates via email when someone posted. 

Grayson is still doing well. He is still on the ventilator after three attempts at moving to CPAP. The next attempt will likely be at the end of this week. That's really the only major recurring issue we're dealing with, but he'll take to it when he's ready. He's just about a month old now (tomorrow), corrected/gestational age 28 weeks 3 days, so of course still tiny and young to be expected to breathe all on his own. Today he's had a blood transfusion and dose of lasix to help get him ready for that attempt later this week, as well as adding a vitamin, Poly-Vi-Sol which has iron in it, to help with his blood levels.

Thanks all for the continued support!


----------



## Vaudha

Rachael, good to know that the length has increased and resting & sleeping is helping. I have a irritable uterus and have been admitted to hospital 5 times so far due to mild contractions. Sleeping in the afternoon does help me too. Keep relaxing and feet up.

heychickie- Great to know that Grayson is doing well. we all will pray for him. I am sure he will be breathing on his own soon. All the best hun.

Luv,
Vasu


----------



## ccb725

@ rainbow: thanks so much! both my parents passed so my hubby & I are on our own. That's what makes our situation particularly difficult. If i don't go home and hubby goes back to work then we'd have friends coming in to help. This would make it impossible to see my kiddos mon-fri :(

@mich: my dr. said it's not short & said it was a misuse of words...so yay! i'm 3cm on empty & 5 on full!

@rachel: many congrats to you!

I just wanted to thank everyone for their encouraging words! i had my u/s and it actually looked a little better. i'm 25+4 & baby is 1lb 13 oz. My bag isn't bulging anymore. He said my bag is @ risk for being weaker, but feels if it breaks baby is big enough to give me time to get to the hospital.
I had a long heart to heart with my doc & he's going to let me go home :) I'll be on complete bed rest and I'll have a hospital bed. He opened up & said he feels I'm doing beautifully, but because of fear of law suits, they are forced to treat over aggressively here in the states. So I'm one happy camper!


----------



## RainbowGift

Hi everyone,
I've been horizontal for one week now.... I have an appointment tomorrow to check my cervix and to get a steroid injection. Yesterday the babies turned 24 weeks. In my research, I read that with a one-time only steroid injection (for babies lungs) studies show no ill affects on babies, but with the weekly dose SOME studies show ill affects (although the studies have been criticized). Do any of you get weekly steroid shots? Have any of you only received one at 24 weeks?
Thanks and lots of love,
Jen

Rachel, heychickie and ccb- congrats on all the good news!!!! You are all an inspiration to me!!


----------



## HelenGee

Jen
Sorry I didn't answer your question - I haven't had the steroid shots yet, here's hoping I don't need them but they are a good thing to have to mature the lungs.

Mich- thanks for looking up the progesterone stuff, that's a relief. Congrats on 31 for you too.

Rachael- I was going to ask how your cervix issue was detected - cervical scans aren't routine in Wolverhampton either, wish they were. Well done you seem to be doing great x

Got consultant appointment tomorrow now 32 weeks. Am ok but recovering from a scare at weekend. I had some mild chest pain and went to the docs who sent me straight to the hospital for a suspected blood clot as my heart rate was fast (nothing like a doctors visit to terrify me now). After waiting 5 hours sitting upright waiting for a bed, I was told that I wasn't really showing too many symptoms of a blood clot, but they would treat it anyway as a precaution. So I was given blood thinner in an injection and kept in overnight. I was terrified, but all my stats were normal by the time I was on the ward. I just felt like I'd got the remnants of a cold making me a bit wheezy. Baby was monitored and is fine, but I've had so much pressure down below today that I've stayed horizontal.


----------



## HelenGee

Chickie- what a little star you have, well done Grayson, keep doing your mummy and daddy proud.

Jb- you look fabulous, I'm so excited for you xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey RG - steroid shots were given to me at 24wks 2 days before Evie's arrival, and then again 24hrs before. They proved invaluable for her survival and eventual health. I highly recommend them, but not sure how I'd feel about their long term use either.

Their effect is negligable a few days after administration, so i guess your docs are just trying to cover all bases. Here in the UK they are less "generous" with medication, and only injected me when it looked like Evie was on her way. We were lucky that there was enough time for them to take effect before she arrived.

I'd ask a few more questions hun, failing that, how about a fortnightly dose? x

PS - so sorry guys I have been a bit scant with my posting. Hectic few days, and I'm knackered!!!! I only really have time to post odd, quick msg lately :(. Intend to sit down tomorrow and say hi to all you "newbies", and reply to the lovelies who are always in my thoughts, and have been soldiering on so bravely ;). 

Glad everyone is still doing ok - and welcome new gals. Please, please give me a nudge if any of you have specifically aske me something, and I seem to be ignoring you - I'm not, I'm just in a very distracted place at the mo. Love to all xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi,

Had appointment today and all seems to be ok, my stitch will be removed on 20th December. They will probably keep me in overnight in case labour starts. If it does they will do a c-section. If not, they are going to schedule a section for a few weeks later. I really hope it's all plain sailing from now on. :thumbup:


----------



## Vaudha

hey helen, good to know that you are nearing the final milestone :) 

I got a stitch too in my 18weeks and Now I am 29+5 days. I was wondering when they remove stitch and if you get into labour, why would they want to do C-Section? Can it not lead to a normal delivery? I thought since our cervix is already weak, it may dilate quickly leading to a normal delivery. Am I missing something?

love
Vasu


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Vasu,

I asked for a c-section after a very difficult labour with my first. The consultant said that the stitch removal may trigger labour, although it is more likely that this would have happened when the stitch went in, if it was going to happen. Anyway, she said they would keep me in as a precaution, and if anything happens I am there to do the section without it being an emergency. 

I will be 35 weeks when my stitch will be taken out, the doc said that she wants it out just on 36 weeks, which happens to be a holiday here. In that case, she said a few days before would be better, so that if anything happens I've got the best care, rather than the temporary staff who tend to be on rotation over Christmas. 

Hope you're ok and taking it easy xx


----------



## mich1365

Hi everyone,
We are all doing so well! Such great news that there is no bad news and the babies are doing well, the ones inside and the ones out. Grayson, you and your mom are so strong, and Nikita, you are amazing for checking in despite now having two! 

Dont know if this helps anyone, but I have been going without baths thinking it was a risk, but a couple perinatogists told me this week it is safe even though I am dilated so long as bag of water is NOT broken.

Vasu, as for progesterone....The 1st two shots (round) are best given within 8(?) days or so of delivery, so they give that round if they think delivery may possibly occurre, as precaution. Up until 34 weeks, it is best then to have one emergency dose prior to delivery IF you are outside of the (8?) days. There is a new study that shows that the babies who got this emergency dose did better than those that did not, if birth came well after the first round. After 34 weeks, it is not necessary to have another shot. I had my first round at 25.5 weeks when I started to dilate and they got worried birth could be close. There is sufficient evidence now that regular and continuous doses do more harm than good.


----------



## RachaelS

Hi there,

Michelle, I've actually found quite a few times that I've felt much better after a bath; I think it's just that it takes the pressure off everything down below for a bit! Hubby very kindy came home with a bag full of goodies from Lush the other day, so baths are almost daily for me now:) Baby also really enjoys a bath and has a very good wriggle around as well.

I'm so pleased to hear that everyone is doing well at the moment - let's hope we can keep it that way!

:)

X


----------



## lizziedripping

RachaelS said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and 27 weeks with my first baby.
> 
> I was told I had a short cervix at 20 weeks and it has since gone from 23mm to 12mm, but I haven't had a stitch. I am on progesterone 200 once a day and have been for a week.
> 
> I feel quite heavy and tender but haven't noticed any contractions (though I get the occasional pain now and again) but because this is my first, I don't know what feels normal and what doesn't for this stage in pregnancy, so I'm generally just panicking now.
> 
> I've got another scan on Monday, but am just panicking all the time now.
> 
> It's so good to find a forum full of people in a similar situation.
> 
> Rachael.x

Hi Rachael :hugs:

I feel terrible that I am only just getting around to answering you and some other new ladies here :nope: My life is so hectic at the moment, and I feel like I have fallen behind with this thread and lost track of everyone. So sorry!

Rachael, your cervix is on the shorter side, but at 27wks it is doing very well and you have defo passed the point at which IC is a real issue hun. Rest is an absolute must, and it sounds like you are doing all the right things. A stitch wouldn't be pertinent at this point because short as it is, your cervix has not been truly incompetent. Sadly, that would have emeant shortening and dilation at 24wks at the latest :nope:

Your aches and pains are very normal for this stage of pregnancy love, but very scary when you have pregnancy complications. I spent the whole second trimester of my twin pregnancy in pieces - I had constant BH contractions, tightenings and discomfort and was convinced my cervix was "giving way" - but it never did.

You know where we are if you need us, and feel free to PM me any time you need some help :hugs:

Susanah - I am sooo relieved for you that you have passed your "d-day" my sweet :hugs::hugs: I knew you would, and knew that many of the feelings you have been describing are a direct result of the trauma you have been thru this past yr. Having a stitch, coupled with such tremendous fear is enough to convince you that things are doomed to failure - I know, I have been there :nope: Onwards and upwards now love - and ever closer to holding that beautiful healthy baby in your arms - then is the time to begin the healing :winkwink:

As for IC management, I have found that it is very different even between consultants, never mind HA/hospitals. If it weren't for some rather "maverick" clinicians at my hospital, I know that my precious "Evie girl", nor the twins would be here with me now. How scary.

Hey chickie - thanks for letting us know how Grayson is doing :hugs: Evie struggled to get off the vent, and in the end had a 5 day course of steroids which worked brilliantly. Don't be afraid to use them if they're offered.

Vasu - stitch usually removed at 37wks in a singlton pregnancy. Labour immediately after removal is unusual, becuase by then you need to go into labour properly for the cervix to dilate fully to allow delivery of a term baby. Stimulation of the cervix always runs the risk of triggering labour, but is rare. 

LADIES - Cna everyone do me a favour? Please do a quick post here answering the following questions - if you don't mind that is? I don't want to loose track of everyone and their personal story, so just need a recap.
Many thanks:thumbup:

1.Name (forum name)
2.No of weeks pregnant
3.Baby due date
4.IC story in current pregnancy i.e. stitch?When placed?Cervix length?How many weeks when IC discovered etc x


----------



## RainbowGift

Hi all,
I'm more confused than ever....

I just got back from an appointment to have my cervix measured and get my steroid shot (as ordered by specialist). My OB started asking me if I decided if I wanted the steroids (told me that a possible side-affect is cuttting off blood to my hip that could lead to hip replacement!), I said "Well if there is a chance the babies are coming I do". He asked if I knew anyone who could give me the shots, which I think is weird, but he is trying to spare me the trip to the office... He wrote me a prescription for the shots (two, 24 hrs apart) then, started heading for the door. 

He said that the specialist said to check the cervix weekly but only use ultra sound every other week, then he said if I really want him to check my cervix without ultrasound, he will... but with a tone that was trying to talk me out of it. I said "Well..... that's what I'm here for, right?..." and he said that it basically won't accomplish anything. I said "Well, if it's actually opened I will be admitted to the hospital, right?" (that's what the specialist said) He made some incredulous noises meaning: "welllllllll I guesssss mayyyybeeeeeee". It was SO WEIRD. My husband told him to check. He stuck a finger deep inside me and it hurt while he dug around. That cant be good for me right now! He finally used a speculum and checked. He said he "didn't see any membranes". And that was that. This is the same doctor that was so concerned last week and sent me to the specialist. This week he seems totally unconcerned and making me ASK to have my cervix checked at my CERVIX CHECKING APPOINTMENT. My head is spinning.

For Lizzie: 
RainbowGift (jen)
24 w 2 days
Due: March 21 (although it's twins, so.... prob earlier even without problems)
Cervical length measured at 1.4 cm at 23w scan, specialist says stitch is too risky. On total bedrest. Getting steroid shot soon. Having cervix checked weekly.


----------



## mich1365

Jen,
I just sent you a private message with my phone. I feel like you are being handled exactly the way I have been and facing the same length I was at 24 wks...quess because we are in the same country. Might be nice to talk some time, if you feel up for it. 

I am Michelle
31+4
Due Jan 30..1.2-1.6cm depending on day since 20 weeks, dilated at least 1 cm since 25 wks, and funnelling. No stitch.


----------



## Vaudha

hi helen and lizzie,

thanks very much for the info. I have fingers crossed, and hoping for best. 
Good to know that everyone is doing great. I am sure it is not just my pregnancy harmones for i feel intense emotion and love when i read through the posts by each of you in this blog. keep resting. love you all.

love
Vasu


----------



## RachaelS

Hi Lizzie!

Here are the answers you wanted:)

Name - Rachael
No of weeks pregnant - 28+2
Baby due date - February 22nd
IC story in current pregnancy - Found to be short at 20 week scan, have since gone from 23mm to 12mm, but haven't got a stitch, am on progesterone and self enforced house arrest!

Thank you for your comments, everybody here is so helpful and supportive. I know my situation is nothing like bad compared to others and I am feeling so much better since I've stopped working. I just hope everybody else can do as well as I am, and I have everything crossed for everybody.

Much love to all:)
x


----------



## HelenGee

Hey Lizzie,

1. Name - helengee
2. 32 weeks pregnant
3.Baby due 23rd Jan 2011
4.Have a shirodhkar stitch placed at 20+5, IC noticed at 19+6 - cervical length 18mm no funnelling (despite many requests from 10 weeks to have it checked), then diagnosed at 20+4 (cervical length 13mm with funnelling). 

On progesterone from 20+5, finished progesterone at 32 weeks. Last cervical measurement @29 weeks 35mm no funnelling. Stitch removal scheduled 20/12/10.

Take care of yourself sweetie, you sound like you need a break. I don't know how you juggle 4 children and take the time to help us all xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks guys.

Rainbow, I would most definitely recommend NOT having another internal exam hun - even with a speculum. I had 3/4wk internal scans during the twin pregnancy, and that was because it is never a great idea to be inserting probes or fingers inside when the cervix is already temperamental. This doc you dealt with sounds like many I have come across - bad at explaining things, and poor bedside manner. Essentially however, he was probably concerned about doing an internal for these reasons. Every time I went into labour suite to ask for an extra internal, I was refused, and looking back, they were right.

Fortnightly scans will be enough darlin - unless of course you feel a significant change in symptoms, in which case I'd go in and ask them for a TVU. It is a nerve wracking time, and I too wanted TVUs constantly to reassure me my continual tightenings weren't affecting my cervix, but it really is best not to "fiddle" around down there too often. Whe did you have the last internal scan hun? x


----------



## jessabella

but what do they check when they do the scan... I mean I have a stitch in so its not like the cervix can dialate right :shrug: 
I wish I atleast had another antinatal appointment. I was there at 32 weeks and then nothing again until I am admited in hospital at 37 weeks. Is this normal. I just wish I coudl get another growth scan. They did one at 31 weeks and estimate she was 5.5lbs and measuring at 34 weeks so Im just woundering what she is measuring now. I did my own measurements and got 37cm. So I assume that is what htey would do..usually their measurements are the same as mine. I dare not do my own cervical check..even though I know how to check for dialation myself..I mean wouldnt do any use as I would only feel an ugly stitch :nope: eww..dont want..
anyway so its like I just sit and wait for now..with my many cramps and all!


oh Lizzie here you go

1. Name - Jessabella 
2. 35 weeks pregnant :happydance:
3.Baby due 6th Jan 2011
4.Have a Mc donald stitch placed at 21 weeks as funneling was shown during the scan... notes state that cervix was 15mm with funneling and about 1.5cm open
I also have a cervical polyp.


oh so Lizzie now that I have pulled out my notes ..just woundering if I can ask some questions maybe you might know..

So it actaully doesnt say anything about IC in my notes just that i was 15mm (so short cervix) and about 1.5cm open...does this mean that I am completely shut now that the stitch is in place or is it still 1.5cm and the stitch is just making it not open any more..im confused. I assume that they closed it more when they put the stitch in..but I could be wrong...also how does a short cervix impact the labour process..because your cercix has to shorten before you start to dialate.


----------



## mich1365

Vasu...Here is the more precise info US docs are currently using re steroids...this is from the updated 2010 UCLA report..the reason they have stopped giving the routine doses they gave historically is because they found that fetal growth might be negatively affected after several doses and the benefit was achieved from the first few....

The administration of glucocorticoids is recommended in the absence of clinical infection whenever the gestational age is between 24 and 34 weeks. An attempt should be made to delay delivery for a minimum of 12 hours to obtain the maximum benefits of antenatal steroids. The recommended dosage of Betamethasone consists of two 12 mg doses 24 hours apart while four doses of 6 mg of dexamethasone should be administered at 6-hour intervals. Whenever the following clinical conditions exist, the glucocorticoid regimen may require modification:

In the presence of insulin-dependent or gestational diabetes, the provider should be prepared for control of blood sugars.
In the event of an acutely distressed fetus, indicative of fetal hypoxia, the use of prophylactic steroids should not delay the delivery of an acutely distressed fetus.
The benefit of repeated courses of glucocorticoids is doubtful. Retrospective data indicate that fetal growth may be slowed after 3 courses of steroids, and routine repeated doses are not currently recommended.


----------



## HelenGee

JB - I think you should have some antenatal appointments between now and 37 weeks. They should be at the least with a midwife, and every 2-3 weeks. They should be measuring your bump, checking urine for infection and protein and taking your blood presure. Generally, they should be asking how you are and monitoring for excessive swelling. 

Are you having an anaesthetic to remove your stitch? If so, the consultant should have given you, or be ready to give you at your next appointment prior to stitch removal - consent forms, paperwork to take blood samples and a drug to take the night before and the morning of the procedure to empty your bowels. 

My stitch removal is booked for 20/12, and I have an appointment on 15/12 where i need to return the consent forms, have blood taken and collect the drug (Rita...something) before the 20th.

If you don't have any appointments, I would call your midwife and ask her for an appointment, you don't need any reason, it's their job.

Lots of love

Helen xx


----------



## jessabella

HelenGee said:


> JB - I think you should have some antenatal appointments between now and 37 weeks. They should be at the least with a midwife, and every 2-3 weeks. They should be measuring your bump, checking urine for infection and protein and taking your blood presure. Generally, they should be asking how you are and monitoring for excessive swelling.
> 
> Are you having an anaesthetic to remove your stitch? If so, the consultant should have given you, or be ready to give you at your next appointment prior to stitch removal - consent forms, paperwork to take blood samples and a drug to take the night before and the morning of the procedure to empty your bowels.
> 
> My stitch removal is booked for 20/12, and I have an appointment on 15/12 where i need to return the consent forms, have blood taken and collect the drug (Rita...something) before the 20th.
> 
> If you don't have any appointments, I would call your midwife and ask her for an appointment, you don't need any reason, it's their job.
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> Helen xx

Oh I dont know Helen..last time I was there 10/11 (just checked my notes)I was 32w+6. They basically just said see you on the 16th Dec. They said the hospital will ring me a day before to tell me what time to be there. I asked them if I needed anything else and they said to make an appointment for the 21st Dec just incase I dont deliver on the 16th and to plan to stay in hosptial for 24hrs on the 16th. So that was all they said to me about anything. That was why I measured myself because Im still getting bigure and I measured at 35w when I was there..and now I am 37w and baby was over the 95percentile then..Im woundering if dates are wrong or if I should have had another growth scan or SOMETHING! Ive only seen my midwife twice the entire preganancy anyway because of my condition with the stitch and polyp as she said she didnt have much experience with it so all my appointments were at the hospital with the consultant. So I dont know what she can do or say..or do you think I should be ringing her anyway just for a check?? Im not sure when she would be able to see me anyway with the snow and all and she is always booked up for 2 weeks ahead..I only have 2 more weeks before stitch is removed.:dohh::shrug:

oh I forgot to mention that they gave me a form to have some bloods done..they said it was normal for all pregancies and to take it up to hospital whenever I get the time around 34 weeks..but I forgot last week so was going ot do it this week but then it snowed.

edit again..I just thought..Helen do you have a shirodkar cerclage? Because that one you have to have a spinal to remove as it is so high up...mine is a mc donald and is just at the cervix..like literly RIGHT THERE..i CAN FEEL IT..sorry \TMI


----------



## mich1365

JB- I agree with Helen. At my clinic, even if no complications, appts are every 2 wks starting at 30 weeks and every week starting at 36 weeks. You are so lucky to almost have your baby girl in your arms and be done with this part:) Congrats!
Its all so uncomfortable now...always want to blame my cervix but I remember now it was like this after 30 weeks with my first pregnancy. I was always a miserable pregnant person and found it hard to believe how some women love this. After my son's birth, I was surrounded by depressed and/or complaining women at a mama/baby group I frequented. Yet, all I could do was smile and feel like the luckiest person in the world. It was euphoria. Imagine it will be that way for all of us after this!!! We all have a lot to look forward to! 
xo

Oh, did they tell you what they are going to do with your polyp? Remove after the birth or do they leave it? I have one too but have not asked as it has sort of been an afterthought compared to the rest...


----------



## jessabella

well now I ont know what to do!! :(
Well with the polyp it is precancerous so they want to remove asap..he wants to try and do a loop removal after delivery of baby but unsure if that would work so he said he will make a decision at labour..but most likely he said it will be 6weeks after delivery. I already have an appointment with him for 6 weeks after christmas


----------



## HelenGee

Hey JB,

Don't worry about it, it's not something you should get into a bother about. It is difficult when you're snowed in, BUT so somewhere between the hospital and the midwife, someone should be monitoring you for the normal, routine stuff. The midwife should not have just signed you off to the hospital, the consultant can deal with the stitch/polyp stuff, the midwife should be making the appointments with you for blood tests, urine tests, blood pressure and growth. You shouldn 't be left wondering about these things. 

They should be seeing you every 3 weeks from about 25 weeks, then every 2 weeks from 36 weeks on, i think. They HAVE to do this to check for pre-eclampsia and growth. Then if there is a problem they can refer you for scans etc at the hospital. Maybe the midwife assumed that the consultant would deal with this and vice versa. I would call the midwife and explain that you haven't been seen since 32 weeks, (the next app should be 3 weeks after this) and you are concerned that the growth hasn't been monitored etc a there are no plans to see you again until 37 weeks. She will be obliged to fit you in - that's what she has to do. You really should get urine and blood pressure tested at this stage. If she won't see you, call the hospital and ask to attend their antenatal clinic instead and explain that you haven't been seen. 

Sorry, this stuff gets me so mad, I've encountered a real mix of midwives, some great, some lazy, but the bottom line is that the antenatal care is your right. These are the people who should be supporting you after your baby is born too, so they should start off in a professional manner. You should not have to beg and plead for an appointment. 

Yes I have a shirodkar stitch which is why I have to have the anaesthetic to remove it. It's not TMI if you can feel the stitch, it may be that they simply cut yours without a spinal. My consultant told me that if she didn't do the stitch removal, to stop whoever does clearly and insist that I have an anaesthetic. Now that fills me with confidence, just in case they try it without!:wacko:

Mich - you are absolutely right, I am aching and keep blaming the stitch, but I remember working until I was 34 weeks with my first, and crying every day from 30 weeks that I couldn't last another day. I am getting more pressure now I've started moving around so I'm doing a real mix of shuffling about and lying down. I was a really active pregnant lady with my first, went to the gym and aquanatal, but I still hated the last part as I was so swollen I couldn't hold a pen between my fingers and write my name!:nope:


----------



## Aspen10

Hiya ladies

Good to hear all is well. Welcome to the new ladies. 

Sorry cannot do personals, but well done jb on reaching 35 weeks, I remember reading your posts when I first joined this thread.

HG - great you are over 32 weeks, but of course every day/week is a bonus. We all dream of getting to full term so we can bring our babies home with us 

Mich - well done for getting this far without a stitch.

Rainbow - I too am expecting twins and have not had any internal exams since stitch was placed at 12 weeks. My consultant checks on abdominal scans n I do feel more comfortable with this so as not to risk infection. Also the way i see it, the stitch is in place and there's nothing more that can really be done. 

Vaudha - you are doing well, just keep up with the resting. Do they recommend bed rest in India?

Lizzie - hope ur ok, sounds like u have been rushed off your feet.

User name : aspen10
Shirodkar stitch at 12 weeks (due to prev twin loss at 22w5 days)
Pregnant with twins
Full term due date : 24 feb 2011 (40 weeks)
Currently 28 weeks pregnant today (yay milestone)




Lizzie , my details are


----------



## Aspen10

Pls ignore above where it says cannot do personals!


----------



## mich1365

Aspen...your reply reminded me....something that helps me is to remember that 38 (to 42) wks is full-term by many standards and I recently read 37 wks according to the World Health Org.
For me, that means I can focus on Jan 8 or 15, instead of the more daunting due date of Jan 30.
I kept telling docs the last couple months that my son was born early at 38+2 and they kept stressing NO...he was full-term. I guess they stress the 40 wk date because it is the average.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JB - sounds like you're getting into a right old flap my love ;) Very normal at 37wks preggo - also a sign baby will be putting in an appearance soon hun.

Basically, the stitch closes the open cervix back up again - much like a purse string bag. It doesn't always get complete closure, but in your case it probably did given that you have had no further problems. 


Mid wife appts are important at this stage, but scanning is no longer necessary. They don't do routine growth scans in singleton pregnancies, and even in the twin pregnancy my last one was at 34wks. I got baby scans every 3wks due to them being twins, and consultant checked my cervix as well. Otherwise cervical scanning usually stops at 25wks in ladies with a stitch. Measurement scans are seldom accurate anyway - often they are over or underestimated - all they can say for certain is that baby is on larger or smaller side.

Your cervix length could have changed by now, and even without the stitch would be short by 37wks. Most ladies' cervixes have begun to soften and efface weeks before labour, so your cervical length does not make a quick or imminent labour inevitable. Even if it immediately dilates to 3cms on stitch removal, it still has to fully dilate with contractions to allow a term baby thru.

Having a stitch placed (especially in an emergency) does not guarantee that the cervix won't open thru it, but this is rare. This would signify an incredibley incompetent cervix, and usually occurs due to an infection tracking up into the uterus and triggering contractions. This hasn't happened with you, and since you are now at term is no longer a threat.

Please try to relax hun - you have made it, and will be holding that gorgeous bubs in your arms very soon. The way you are feeling now is sooo typical of a 37wk prenant lady, you don't know haow you feel, are on the edge of sanity, but brimming with excitement all at the same time. Add to that all your additional complications, and there is no wonder you're anxious. Rest up, and get hubby to pamper you a bit in these last weeks - you're gonna do brilliantly love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Aspen10

Mich - oh my god that's seems like just round the corner, have u bought stuff yet? 

I'm too scared to look/buy anything yet. I can't wait to mobilise a bit however my back is killing and I find it so hard to walk for more than 5 mins. I went on a hospital tour last Saturday which involved walking around the different maternity wards and I had to keep sitting down as I was exhausted. My hospital where I was delivering closes down their maternity dept on 13th December so I had to choose a new hospital. Only thing is there will be a limbo period between 13-26 dec as the new hospital only takes babies at the moment from 34 weeks and they have a new scbu which they reckon will b open from 26 dec. I'm seeing my consultant on 15th dec so will discuss with him then.


----------



## jessabella

lizziedripping said:


> Hi JB - sounds like you're getting into a right old flap my love ;) Very normal at 37wks preggo - also a sign baby will be putting in an appearance soon hun.
> 
> Basically, the stitch closes the open cervix back up again - much like a purse string bag. It doesn't always get complete closure, but in your case it probably did given that you have had no further problems.
> 
> 
> Mid wife appts are important at this stage, but scanning is no longer necessary. They don't do routine growth scans in singleton pregnancies, and even in the twin pregnancy my last one was at 34wks. I got baby scans every 3wks due to them being twins, and consultant checked my cervix as well. Otherwise cervical scanning usually stops at 25wks in ladies with a stitch. Measurement scans are seldom accurate anyway - often they are over or underestimated - all they can say for certain is that baby is on larger or smaller side.
> 
> Your cervix length could have changed by now, and even without the stitch would be short by 37wks. Most ladies' cervixes have begun to soften and efface weeks before labour, so your cervical length does not make a quick or imminent labour inevitable. Even if it immediately dilates to 3cms on stitch removal, it still has to fully dilate with contractions to allow a term baby thru.
> 
> Having a stitch placed (especially in an emergency) does not guarantee that the cervix won't open thru it, but this is rare. This would signify an incredibley incompetent cervix, and usually occurs due to an infection tracking up into the uterus and triggering contractions. This hasn't happened with you, and since you are now at term is no longer a threat.
> 
> Please try to relax hun - you have made it, and will be holding that gorgeous bubs in your arms very soon. The way you are feeling now is sooo typical of a 37wk prenant lady, you don't know haow you feel, are on the edge of sanity, but brimming with excitement all at the same time. Add to that all your additional complications, and there is no wonder you're anxious. Rest up, and get hubby to pamper you a bit in these last weeks - you're gonna do brilliantly love xxxxxxxx

oh oh okay thanks for the information..this helps alot..well im only 35 weeks right now..unless they have my dates wrong as I am measuring at 37 weeks. But I thik I will treat it all like a normal pregnancy ...well it sucks that I will have to stay in hospital overnight if it is most likekly that I wont go in labour..who wants to just sit in hospital overnight..booo
The good thing is that Im having contractions for the first time last night..they are minor so probably just BH..but since I have never had BH before I wouldnt know ..last week I started having intense cramps and as of two days ago I have been in the loo alot..trust me you dont want to know ..and now the tightnings..but its not that painful so havent called hospital or anything..I just figured that it is normal.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

oooh JB not long now not long at all!u must feel so relieved that u are nearly completely safe!dont forget i only got to 36 1/2 weeks and koby was a whopping 7pound8 and did everything on his own perfectly bar a fair bit of jaundice..so thats a week and a half and i was measuring two weeks ahead consistantly as well!
i still cant beleive koby is still not at his due date yet!so weird to think he was not meant to be here for another two days!!feels like he's been around forever!(probably cos my days have added 6hours since i dont sleep!lol)


----------



## leannejkl

hi all, i had my stitch put in yesterday 13 + 4 weeks, i had it done under Genral A, but today my ribs and just below are killing me!! i did not have this pain last time, feels so odd. just walking to the kitchen and back gets my heart racing i really feel something is not right, did anyone else get odd pain after?


----------



## Vaudha

hey lizzie,

my details,

1. Name - vasu - first pregnancy after 10 years of my marriage
2. 30+1 weeks now
3. due date 10th feb
4. At 16+3, found internal os measuring 7.7 mm and cervical length 1.9cm, bulging of membranes in to the canal seen. 
They put Mc Donald stitch and ultrasound scan showed cervix length 4.1cm after the stitch.
As of my latest scan done at 22+6 shows cervical length 3cm, with the internal os closed.
==================================================

mich - sorry, i took time to reply. I guess it is rainbowgift who wanted more info on steroid shots. Nevertheless, your information is quite useful. thanks.

Aspen - my doc never asked me for complete bed rest. On the contrary, my doc said "we put the stitch so you can walk around and lead normal life".
but, i myself decided to take complete rest. so since 13 weeks i am on bed rest except getting up for loo and hospital. since the stitch, i have been admitted to hospital for around 5 times for having mild contractions. So, I rest as much as possible.

lizzie, at the moment i am scared and have some doubts. yesterday i took bath for about 45 mins. After that i feel heavy in my lower abdomen. I feel little pressure down my rectum too (pardon me for the details). I am not sure what's happening. Its been around 8 weeks , no scan has been done for growth check or cervical length. Doc has never done an internal exam for my cervix length. It is being examined in ultrasound itself and I prefer it that way.Hope that is ok?. I asked for ultrasound in my last visit(10 days before), for that my doc says "I will ask for one if I find the need". I have one more visit today, and I am no sure what to ask.

Here we do not have the concept of midwife. Each time we meet our doctor. I was on general anaesthesia during the stitching. I am not sure when are they going to remove my stitch and how. I haven't asked these questions to my doc as it is too early, i am just 30 weeks and my doc is really impatient and not at all approachable.

love-
vasu


----------



## HelenGee

Mich - I agree, I think 37 weeks tends to be considered full term, I know that's what my consultant said as my first was born at 39 weeks, but labour started at 38 weeks and that is considered full term. Full term can differ for each individual I think as pregnancy is not an exact science, it's somewhere between 37-42 weeks. 

Vasu - I also get that cervical and rectal pressure - that's when I get off my feet again. I don't know whether it's normal, but as long as the stitch is holding.....

Aspen - woooooohoooooooo 28 weeks - congratulations. What a relief for you. 
Yesterday I started making a list of baby things we need and had a flip out about it feeling too soon. my OH is going nuts as he says that whilst bub and I are cosily ensconced in hospital, he and my 3 year old will be running around over the xmas holiday trying to buy baby stuff. We were looking at a new pram, but I can't quite bring myself to order it yet. I really should make a start with just over 2 weeks til stitich removal...


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi all.

Great news guys - MPG, the lady who originally started this thread, had her baby girl last Thursday. Camilla was born via c-section at 39wks weighing 7Ibs 1oz!!!! Well done MPG, love to you all. Hope you don't mind me letting the ladies know? xxx

Vasu, pressure in rectum at 30wks is usually normal, and I had it throughout the twin pregnancy. There is probably no need for a TVU now because having reached 30wks means the stitch has done its job, and IC is no longer a threat. I'd say just continue restin hun - the contractions you describe are probably due to having a stitch in. Stitches do cause irritability around the cervix, but as with me, it never caused prema labour or dilation.

Leanne - after my stitch went in at 12wks, I felt physically ill for about 3wks. I had tightenings, pressure and period aches and it absolutely terrified me. It did make me rest up tho, and eventually settled down until I hit 20wks when the BH contractions began in earnest :( I too felt something wasn't right, but then when you effectively have a "foreign body" in your cervix, you are not gonna feel quite the same. Because my stitch was sewn thru my bladder, cervix and vaginal walls, I was never really free of discomfort after peeing, walking or sitting, but I still made it to 38wks and needn't have worried ;)

JB - all good for (sorry) 35wks pregnant hun. BH contractions are weird and you're never sure if they're the real thing, but believe me hun, pnce the real thing hits there's no mistaking it ;) Still, if your pain becomes VERY regular, or more intense, always worth a visit to L&D. xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Lizzie,
That's wonderful news about MPG - have spent the last few months wondering how she was getting on. Hope you're ok too :hugs:


----------



## RachaelS

I am so pleased to hear all these inspirational stories from this board! 35 weeks seems like miles and miles away, but actually is not far off now! 

How is everybody doing today?

Xx


----------



## mich1365

Yes, thank you Lizzie for the update on MPG..I had been wondering often too. Great news, and another inspirational story for all of us.
Vasu-Thanks...yeah I see now the steroid shot question was from Jen.
I dont have a stitch and have had those same types of discomforts down there. You and your husband are such a beautiful couple and have waited so long for this...I am so happy for you that you are at the 30 week mark.
Aspen-I have all the stuff we need because this will be our second son. But have just started nesting...washing the old baby clothes and putting it back in the drawers, etc. SOOO exciting. I think you can start too:)! I have to admit, I left the tags on everything until my 1st son was born. I was just worried until I had him in my arms, even though in that pregnancy I had no reason.
Rachel-You will get there. But it does go slowly when we are stuck in one place. Argh. Just look at this thread and all of us who were "caught" early enough and got off our feet have, or are, making it! I just try to tell myself every day to think of how after this I will never get rest again...at least for 18 years:) That helps me a bit to try to enjoy parts of this crappy situation!


----------



## HelenGee

Mich - am so glad you've started nesting.... have just (about an hour ago) ordered some pink outfits for the new baby but felt a bit uncomfortable...until I read your post. It's awful how crippling this fear becomes isn't it? it's like I don't trust my instincts to prepare even though I'm nearly 33 weeks. Where has my confidence gone???! :wacko:


----------



## NikoleRae

Hello ladies! My name is Nicole and I had a rescue cerclage placed at 20 weeks. This is my first pregnancy, and I was diagnosed with IC (strangely never had anything done to my cervix-) I have a dr. appt Monday but was wondering if any of yall knew- do you know if you are more likely to have a c section with a cerclage?


----------



## Vaudha

had my doctor's visit today and she just did manual examination and said all is well. when we asked for scan, she said she will do it only after 34 weeks. I guess that is fine. 

lizzie, it is a relief to hear that rectal presuure is normal.

Hi nikole. I guess many other parameters are taken into account if it has to be c-section. ex; if the baby is big, they may suggest csection. lizzie knows better :). As everone does here, i suggest bed rest as much as possible and lots of water. Good luck hun.


----------



## NikoleRae

Yes, my dr has put me on strict bedrest, I am to lay flat and I only get up when I have to use the restroom or shower. I found myself dehyrdrated which caused some BHC which really scared me, but since Ive been drinking plenty I haven't had any. My dr. says if I can get to 32 weeks then I can be through with bedrest!! So until then I take my p17 shots weekly, bedrest and scans every two weeks. I was just curious about the c section..I hear a lot of different things about it!


----------



## HelenGee

Hey Nikole,

I am absolutely no expert but I don't think a cerclage means that you will have a c-section. You can deliver naturally, but the stitch will be removed first. However if you have a trans-abdominal stitch (which I don't think you do with a rescue cerclage) you will probably need a section. Otherwise, it's stitch removal (anaesthetic depending on type of stitch) and normal delivery if all other cicumstances are ok.

I had my stitch placed at 20 weeks too and am 32 weeks now. Stay off your feet as much as possible and keep drinking water!

Keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Nikole - yup, as the other ladies have already said, section is not necessary due to the stitch. If you do have a scheduled section they do wait til then to remove it tho, otherwise it is taken out usually at 37wks. Good luck and welcome hun xxx


----------



## NikoleRae

I really despise water, I literally feel sick after I drink a lot of it- but its one of the small sacrifices I have to make, which is totally fine with me. Helen, are you currently on bedrest as well?? What do you do with yourself? I am so depressed and bored being in this bed day after day, its awful. I have planned by baby shower, lol My friend wants to do it for me but I pleaded with them and told them its all I have! Any ideas? Im glad to see you have made it to 32 weeks! If I could make it that far, no more bedrest!


----------



## jessabella

when I was on bedrest..I crochet two blankets and hats for friends..(which now has turned into a small wahm side business) hahah...then I watched loads of tv, and did alot alot alot alot of online shopping...I think I did online shopping every other day if not everyday..hahaha drove hubby made I think but he never said anything!! hahaha
I also got more involved in this forum and other forums..never bored as I always had someone to talk to online!! 
Hope you find a hobby or something to do..wont be long!!


----------



## NikoleRae

Well I have been doing some online shopping for Christmas! I think I might take on the hobby of making baby blankets and hats and booties! I feel so needy being on bedrest, always need water or food etc hubby doesn't mind, he even bought me a new laptop to play on, its still driving me crazy though! Ive always been a busy body, up by 6am love to cook and a huge clean freak- Our house has never looked like this! lol and the hubby works 60+ hrs a week plus takes care of me, I dont expect him to keep everything completely perfect. But maybe I should be more involved on here, it is nice to talk to someone going through the same thing you are!


----------



## mich1365

Ha, ha. Our poor husbands...literally. Thank goodness we have had the holiday for an excuse to shop, shop, shop:)! So fun.
I bought a bunch of rubber stamps and fun paper...also online:)...and have been making cards. Just another idea and our kids will have fun making art with the investment later on.
Yet another way to justify myself!

Helen..glad you started nesting...you should be letting yourself enjoy this now after suffering through the 20's. You are THERE!

Nikole..Im a total neat freak too. Its hard. My friends say this is good for me to learn to let go. I suppose there are many life lessons in this situation we are in. Does not make it easier. So many days just wanted to give up and say I cant take it anymore! Hang in there and remember you are not alone in this.


----------



## Susanah

Hi Everyone

Lizzie
Thanks for your words. It has been a difficult few weeks getting past the time that we lost Thomas. I realised how much I am still grieving for him. 

The snow has caused the Obs outpatients to close and I was therefore unable to go to the hospital for my check up on thursday. Everything is probably fine, and nothing seems to have changed but I have found it difficult not getting the reassurance I have come to rely upon. very difficult actually. not able to settle down or sleep really.

I am lucky as my husband is an O and G consultant (but does mainly gynae and a bit of obs oncall) and we know our consultant very well, but I cant abuse the system and demand to be seen as an emergency when I dont have one, and all I was doing was having a scan on thursday and a check-up. I have found the feeling of being stuck and having potentially challenging weather quite scary. 


Nicole - I think delivery is very much left up to individual circumstances. I have requested a c section but this is mainly due to the fact I have also got group B strep and having had a stillbirth before has made me very cautious about everything. 
There are many examples of women delivering naturally. 
Ive said this before but the more I learn about this, the more variety i see in management of women with quite similar histories.
There seems to be very little consensus nationally and internationally in management.

As for the Braxton Hicks - still getting about 5-10 a day. Probably are better when more hydrated tho havnt noticed a massive difference. Definatley associated with needing a wee or if Im upset/anxious.
My DH said they used to treat BH with alcohol and recommends I have a glass of wine! Not been able to do that yet though... feels wrong to put baby's liver enzymes through that at this delicate stage!

My info:
1.Name = Susanah
2. 23 weeks + 5 days 23 hours 33 minutes
3. EDD 27/3/2011 elective section booked for 11/3/11 
4. IC diagnosed prev (1st) pregnancy on routine scan, stitch at 14 weeks, stillbirth after swine flu and infected stitch at 22 weeks - 12/2/10
This time, elective stitch at 14 weeks, Group B strep, BH from 16 weeks and prescribed semi-bed rest. Treatment for GBS but no progesterone.

Thanks everyone
Good luck to all

Susanah


----------



## NikoleRae

I was kind of hoping my Dr. wanted me to have a c section! I cant describe this sense of security I feel when thinking of having a c-section vs. vaginal. I know its better for the baby's lungs to have a vaginal birth and it makes me feel so selfish and horrible for wanting one!!!


----------



## jessabella

NikoleRae said:


> I was kind of hoping my Dr. wanted me to have a c section! I cant describe this sense of security I feel when thinking of having a c-section vs. vaginal. I know its better for the baby's lungs to have a vaginal birth and it makes me feel so selfish and horrible for wanting one!!!



omg we are so alike!! :hugs:
everyone is always saying oh its so much better for baby and you and the recovery is horriable..well Ive had 5 surgeries so far and well my Husband does pretty much everything for me during those times....however I do realise it is suc ha selfish thing to want...I guess mich is right..sometimes we have to just let go :wacko:


----------



## jessabella

mich1365 said:


> Ha, ha. Our poor husbands...literally. Thank goodness we have had the holiday for an excuse to shop, shop, shop:)! So fun.
> I bought a bunch of rubber stamps and fun paper...also online:)...and have been making cards. Just another idea and our kids will have fun making art with the investment later on.
> Yet another way to justify myself!
> 
> Helen..glad you started nesting...you should be letting yourself enjoy this now after suffering through the 20's. You are THERE!
> 
> Nikole..Im a total neat freak too. Its hard. My friends say this is good for me to learn to let go. I suppose there are many life lessons in this situation we are in. Does not make it easier. So many days just wanted to give up and say I cant take it anymore! Hang in there and remember you are not alone in this.


Hahaha I wish I had the holidays to blame on my shopping..I started shopping long before ...but I think huband is use to it aftr 5 years of random buying things all the time..especially when Im bored..I go shopping..I think he says.oh well what am going to do!! hahaha


----------



## HelenGee

Nikole- everyone got there before me! I have done Christmas shopping and still going on that as we speak. I watched lots of daytime tv, especially stuff like Desperate Housewives as i found some of the baby stories on daytime tv a bit too much to take. I really struggle to focus on anything at the minute, I've got 2 chapters into 3 books and have given up! This forum has been a godsend.

I'm semi bed resting at the minute, I find that days where I've been more active around the house that I feel pressure down below, and days where I've been lying down, I ache lots. I just keep shuffling around the house every few hours. I've started showering every day, instead of every other day and putting something in the oven for dinner. Our house is such a mess - get used to it! It is annoying, but you can spend your life cleaning and still have to do it again and again. The only thing I have done is help my MIL take my 3 year old to nursery - just a short car ride and walk from the car park, much like going for a medical check. It was lovely for both of us, it's the first time I've been able to see him in there. 

JB - sorry for the midwife rant the other day, i shouldn't have scared you, I just have got so annoyed at some midwives who can't be bothered. Consider me told off. :nope:

Online shopping is fantastic isn't it JB - after all this, we'll have a new baby to feed, but no money left to pay the mortgage after funding my shopping out of depression/boredom habit :wacko:

It's not selfish to want a section. I have asked for one as I had a difficult time with Oliver - ventouse then emergency section, plus group B strep. The fear of natural labour is natural, but you do what you think is right. If during a natural labour you feel that it isn't progressing, you can ask for a section. I was adamant with Oliver that I didn't want a section, I wanted the whole hippy water birth thing :rofl: and was upset with myself that I didn't manage it. How ridiculous, now I just want the trauma to be as medically managed as possible, and the recovery isn't that bad. I was walking around well 2 days later, just made driving and housework difficult (shame!)


----------



## jessabella

HelenGee said:


> Nikole- everyone got there before me! I have done Christmas shopping and still going on that as we speak. I watched lots of daytime tv, especially stuff like Desperate Housewives as i found some of the baby stories on daytime tv a bit too much to take. I really struggle to focus on anything at the minute, I've got 2 chapters into 3 books and have given up! This forum has been a godsend.
> 
> I'm semi bed resting at the minute, I find that days where I've been more active around the house that I feel pressure down below, and days where I've been lying down, I ache lots. I just keep shuffling around the house every few hours. I've started showering every day, instead of every other day and putting something in the oven for dinner. Our house is such a mess - get used to it! It is annoying, but you can spend your life cleaning and still have to do it again and again. The only thing I have done is help my MIL take my 3 year old to nursery - just a short car ride and walk from the car park, much like going for a medical check. It was lovely for both of us, it's the first time I've been able to see him in there.
> 
> JB - sorry for the midwife rant the other day, i shouldn't have scared you, I just have got so annoyed at some midwives who can't be bothered. Consider me told off. :nope:
> 
> Online shopping is fantastic isn't it JB - after all this, we'll have a new baby to feed, but no money left to pay the mortgage after funding my shopping out of depression/boredom habit :wacko:
> 
> It's not selfish to want a section. I have asked for one as I had a difficult time with Oliver - ventouse then emergency section, plus group B strep. The fear of natural labour is natural, but you do what you think is right. If during a natural labour you feel that it isn't progressing, you can ask for a section. I was adamant with Oliver that I didn't want a section, I wanted the whole hippy water birth thing :rofl: and was upset with myself that I didn't manage it. How ridiculous, now I just want the trauma to be as medically managed as possible, and the recovery isn't that bad. I was walking around well 2 days later, just made driving and housework difficult (shame!)

Oh I dont mind you telling me about the midwife bit..because I just dont know ..in Australia we do things very differently so Im unsure what to exspect. I think on monday I will ring my midwife unit to see if I can get an appointment with her..with all the snow and busyness I dont know if she will:dohh:but i will try to push it..she is really lovely so will see.

Yeah online shopping is lovely..however I use to go to the big shopping centre every week and just have fun and I miss that ...but online is just as fun..however I spend much much more online..hahaha..oh well..

Im really wishing they would just listen to me about the c section..but eh I do trust my doctor and he seems to know best so I will let him guide me but if it gets too tough then I think I will have to yell and scream for the slice! :rofl:
I know that I would be okay because ..one I dont drive and two we have professional cleaners to come in every fortnight ..not to mention I have hubby and mum to do the every day to day house work. If need be I would have the cleaners come in each week..so the only thing I really need to look at is taking care of baby and hubby and mum would hand her to me whenever I needed so dont have to worrry about too much bending ect..just going to the loo and getting out of bed should be the only struggle in my opinion..that is what I had when I had surgery on my stomach..it is around the same muscules as well and getting out of bed and going to the loo was the worst for the first 2-3 days but then was fine!


----------



## mich1365

Helen...You make me feel less of a total loser. After 3 months in bed, I have not been able to read any of the books I planned and had been dreaming of reading since my son was born two years ago. Magazine and movies are great, but books require too much concentration and I feel like my mind has been possessed. I can think of little but this baby inside me.
JB- Like Helen, I had a hard, but totally natural, birth with my first. The doc came up after and said no way I could have delivered him that way if he had been bigger than his 5.9 pds. If I go past 38 wks this time, surely this guy is going to be bigger and I have heard nightmares about trying to deliver vaginally and then having a section anyway. Its like delivering twice! I asked my docs if we could just schedule a section if after 38, and they said no, we should try to deliver vaginally first. Cant believe Im at a point where Im worried about the baby being too big now, instead of too small! Like Helen, I want all the medical intervention this time...epidural and a section. Funny how life changes us!


----------



## HelenGee

Mich- 32 weeks wooooooooohooooooooooo! Well done, that's such a great goal! 
Oliver was nearly delivered naturally but got stuck, so then I had the ventouse (never ever again) and then the c-section. It wasn't the end of the world at all, the way I saw it, he had to come out and I wasn't concerned about my recovery, just that Oliver was ok. But it was like delivering twice as I had vaginal tears and stitches there, plus the section cut and stitches. I was up and shuffling around the next day, the day after that I could walk reasonably well. I don't know what to suggest to convince your docs to to a section. Mine could tell that the mental distress a natural labour would cause was not in my or bub's best interests. Could you say just how concerned you are and how it will affect you psychologically to now be worrying about labour? 

Susannah- so glad that you're ok, I can't imagine how difficult the last weeks must have been for you. It is totally understandable that you can't relax without the reassurance of the hospital appointment, I survive one appointment to the next. You shouldn't feel bad about wanting to jump the queue so to speak, I think you have every right to if it gives you some peace of mind. Don't be so hard on yourself. There are so many ladies who can just sail through pregnancy, unfortunately none of us are in that position and there is no shame in seeking as much reassurance as we can. Much love and hang on in there xxx


----------



## mich1365

I will try that angle Helen...great idea. I go to the doc again on the 14th. Love the name Oliver...one of my favorites. So cute. We have Ander and soon, Adrian.

For those of you waiting for week 28, it is such a big one. At that I did two things that helped me psychologically...I ordered Adrian's baby book and started filling it out, and I ordered a charm necklace with his name on it. It felt so good to let myself get hopeful and participate in starting to welcome him. Yet I felt they were small enough, yet sentimental, investments I could feel safe having no matter what, as I was still not feeling totally confident despite the great statistics.

Another week down everyone!
xo


----------



## MikaylasMummy

JB i just noticed u said ur from australia???where abouts?so rare to see an aussie on here!!im from central coast an hour north of sydney..
to all the ladies wanting a c-section i can totally see where ur coming from.with mikayla i was in two minds really i semi wanted them to tell me i needed one as i was pretty scared of the whole birth process but towards the end i was looking forward to a natural birth..i had a very rare and complicated birth with her which meant i would never ever over my dead body go for a natural birth again!but a majority of my friends with kids had fantastic "easy" deliveries with NO complications!honestly i cant beleive everyone i know had such fantastic births but me!lol..my c-section with koby was not as bad as my recovery from my vaginal birth with mikayla..i am already feeling back to normal now with no pain and my scar(which was glued not stitched and looked like a pencil line on the first day after surgery thanks to my fantastic dr)is totally fine..where as with mikayla due to the severe extent of my epesiotomy and obviously damage to my cervix as well 6-8 weeks + i was still in pain down there and it took months and months to even look at it let alone want to start being intimate with oh again..
the csection was quite painful ill admit but by the time i left hospital i was totally fine!however my sil who had her second(emergency) section said her second one was far worse and she didnt feel much pain at all with the first but was in agony for ages with the second..so must be a big difference!luckily im never having another bub!!


----------



## jessabella

Hi hun we are from sydney! Lower northshore to be exact! We miss aus but not Sydney to be honest!! If we ever go back I think we will live in Melbourne! Who knows!!!


----------



## ttcEmiy

I have a question for all the ladies on this thread. I've been following you all, as I also had a deep cone when I was 4 weeks (we didn't know I was pregnant). My doc is putting in a stitch at 13 weeks. In the mean time I'm on 80% bedrest with limited walking.

My question is, did anyone have pain, stretching, or pressure in the cervix prior to have a stitch put in? The last few days I've had constant pain, stretching feeling and pressure in my cervix or deep vagina. I am wondering if this is anything to worry about right now. I don't see my doc again till dec 21st and been thinking about making anither appointment. Do you ladies think it is anything to worry about?

Thanks so much, and know that your stories inspire me and give me hope for my pregnancy!


----------



## lizziedripping

ttcEmiy said:


> I have a question for all the ladies on this thread. I've been following you all, as I also had a deep cone when I was 4 weeks (we didn't know I was pregnant). My doc is putting in a stitch at 13 weeks. In the mean time I'm on 80% bedrest with limited walking.
> 
> My question is, did anyone have pain, stretching, or pressure in the cervix prior to have a stitch put in? The last few days I've had constant pain, stretching feeling and pressure in my cervix or deep vagina. I am wondering if this is anything to worry about right now. I don't see my doc again till dec 21st and been thinking about making anither appointment. Do you ladies think it is anything to worry about?
> 
> Thanks so much, and know that your stories inspire me and give me hope for my pregnancy!

Hi there and welcome :hugs:

I had awful pressure in my back passage from around 8wks with the twins :nope: It was really bad, and I couldn't actually walk around for very long without the feeling that they were "falling out" - had the urge to cross my legs constantly.

I was very nervous due to my previous IC baby, so was so relieved when the stitch went in at 12wks. Symptoms carried on after the stitch, but were probably because I was carrying twins, and my uterus was so much bigger earlier on. I certainly don't remember having such pressure until past 20wks with my singletons.

There are lots of "normal" stretching sensations in pregnancy hun which may well be happening to you, and are nothing to do with your cervix as such. Rest assured that by having the stitch, you are doing the absolute best to stop a potential IC, and in the majority of cases it works really well.

Incidentally, my pressure stopped with the twins once I got past 22wks - as my uiterus lifted up and out of my pelvis. This is normal, and at the moment you have all your "baby weight" sitting low down in your pelvis, which is why there is so much pressure on your cervix at this time. Once baby gets larger, he/she will move away from the "danger zone", and your hips will take the strain - your pressure symptoms will likely vanish - it's almost an overnight thing :hugs:


----------



## Emilyc

Hello all, I dont come on here often but feel I need some advice! . Right I had scan no 2 on my cervix yesterday sunday. I have been told its shortened to 2mm now 9mm shorter in a week.
I have been put on progesterone suppositories and told only to potter around. I am now 18 weeks 4 days and so worried. I was told they wont put a stitch in as im still bleeding, and I did have a Subchorionic Hematoma which means I cant have one. The hematoma has gone now so cant see why they wont stitch me?. 
I have had 8 losses due to factor v sticky blood so this baby means so much.
the Jr hosptial have said as I have this blood clotting disorder I cant go on full bed rest even on high does blood thinners!
I am so worried and fed up! but I have another scan next monday I so hope and pray all goes ok xx


----------



## mich1365

Emily,
Similar history...I have MTHFR gene which can cause miscarriage due to thick blood and have had three miscarriages...I take a baby aspirin now and all is fine. I have been doing full bed rest since Sept 10. I am one of the few on here that does not have a stitch...my docs would not give it to me either because they thought I had a short cervix, not IC, and they suspected a hematoma at 20 wks, but turned out I did not have one or it was small and dissolved. Anyway, Im not 32 wks and still pregnant with not much progression for the worse. For 10 wks my cervix went up and down from 1.1-1.6 mainly...highest went to 2.2 for a week. SO, hang in there and see more docs. That helped me a lot...to hear the same thing from 6 of them or so over time. And in the end it has turned out they were right about the short cervix and not needing the stitch. I never believed them until I got to week 28 though and was measuring the same. Its feels like they are gambling with your babies life when they dont do it. Best wishes and keep us posted!
xo


----------



## Emilyc

Hi Mich,

Well thats great that your now at 32 weeks I cant wait to get to about 28 as the baby will have a chance!
How are you coping on bed rest silly question hey! you can always chat to me if you like. Im on light duties so like to chat x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

aw wow JB!lol.what made u move to uk?i guess ud be used to the cold weather then if u moved down to melbourne..lol.central coast is great for us especially cos oh works for energy australia and was posted in gosford..wev both lived here most of our lives and its great only an hour from the city but without the congestion and overcrowding..have u heard about the floods?i cannot beleive we went from such a serious drought to half the country being under water!they say some dams that were down to 5% are now full and overflowing!x


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Nikita,
Hope you're getting some sleep, you must be so proud of your gorgeous babies. Just wanted to say that one of my best friends lives in Collaroy, I don't think that's far from you! She met her DH when he taught in england for a year, and she emigrated to aus when he returned. I really hope to get to visit her in the not too distant future, if we can manage the flight! What a small world!


----------



## rensben

Hello everyone,

I can't believe I am back here already but here I am! I am newly pregnant with my second. My first, a boy was born 9 weeks premature on March 31st 2010. I had an emergency stitch put in at 20 weeks and was on strict bed rest until 31 weeks when I went into labour. I haven't been to the doctor yet (i have an appt tomorrow) but I know I will need to have a stitch put in at around 12 weeks. I am just so afraid on having to go on bed rest and of having another preemie. Gabriel is fine now, a healthy and happy 8 month old but I don't want to go through that experience again especially with a baby at home!

Lizziedripping: You were so much help to me last time. You may not remember me but you were always full of advice and information. Thank you!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

HelenGee said:


> Hi Nikita,
> Hope you're getting some sleep, you must be so proud of your gorgeous babies. Just wanted to say that one of my best friends lives in Collaroy, I don't think that's far from you! She met her DH when he taught in england for a year, and she emigrated to aus when he returned. I really hope to get to visit her in the not too distant future, if we can manage the flight! What a small world!

not too sure where collaroy is..maybe in sydney?if so yeah not too far from me!i love aus and wouldnt want to live anywhere else!although id love to visit everywhere else..lol..all in good time


----------



## lizziedripping

rensben said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I can't believe I am back here already but here I am! I am newly pregnant with my second. My first, a boy was born 9 weeks premature on March 31st 2010. I had an emergency stitch put in at 20 weeks and was on strict bed rest until 31 weeks when I went into labour. I haven't been to the doctor yet (i have an appt tomorrow) but I know I will need to have a stitch put in at around 12 weeks. I am just so afraid on having to go on bed rest and of having another preemie. Gabriel is fine now, a healthy and happy 8 month old but I don't want to go through that experience again especially with a baby at home!
> 
> Lizziedripping: You were so much help to me last time. You may not remember me but you were always full of advice and information. Thank you!

Oh Rensben, of course I remember you hun :hugs: and I think of you often, wondering how you LO is doing.

I am so glad everything is ok with him now, and congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs::hugs:

Please try not to worry (easier said than done I know only too well), having an elective stitch is so much better than having one placed after your cervix has already begun to change. Look what it did for me and my big boys :winkwink:

Keep me posted love, and let me know if you need ANYTHING :hugs:


----------



## heychickie

Grayson has NEC, it VERY suddenly presented. I'm terrified right now, this was the one thing I was hoping not to have to deal with. More details will be out on the blog later, after I go home - www.graysonsjourney.com


----------



## mich1365

So sorry for all you, Grayson and your husband are dealing with. It is so unfair that anyone have to go through it, much less a little one. After following NICU stories online the last couple months, each one seems to have some very, very scary moments and then turns out fine in the end. Cling to those. Thinking of you.
Michelle


----------



## Susanah

Hello everyone.

Managed to get to the hospital to see my consultant. Baby is 24 + 2 today and had a quick check scan and she looks ok. Growing :) and just above 50th centile. Saw fetal breathing movements which was amazing. haven't seen them before. First appointment Ive got through for a few weeks without crying so maybe im getting there :) Scared to think things might be ok. Went into baby Gap at the shops nearby afterwards and very nearly bought some tiny pink newborn socks - but remembered my promise to wait until 28 weeks before buying anything. Reminded me how long its been since i went shopping! 

HelenGee - Your words "There are so many ladies who can just sail through pregnancy, unfortunately none of us are in that position and there is no shame in seeking as much reassurance as we can." - This means so much to me. It has run through my head about 20 times since I read your reply. thank you. I have felt confused about the amount of reassurance i have craved in this pregnancy so far and this has kind of resolved that confusion somewhat. 


HeyChickie - so sorry to hear your news. I am sending you all my best wishes and positive thoughts. Grayson has done very well so far... hope this is a good predictor. 

Rensben - I found my elective stitch must less stressful than my emergency stitch... and congratulations on being pregnant again. 

ttcEmily - I didnt have the feeling you have described before the stitch but I do get it now, esp if im walking around for more than about an hour. 

Emilyc - Do you have factor v leiden? 8 losses - poor you. Must have been awful. I really hope this one goes well. This issue around placing a stitch sounds complicated. Id certainly want one sooner rather than later if there was any funnelling of the internal os. JR is well regarded as a centre of excellence so you probably have some pretty smart docs looking after you. Always ask a second opinion if what they are saying doesnt feel right. A Patient's instinct is a powerful thing. 

Good luck everyone and keep strong
Susanah


----------



## RainbowGift

Hi All, I'm sending good vibes your way. Heychickie, I'm thinking of your little one and hoping all will be well soon.

I'm in the hospital. Cervix is .5 cm :( was having contractions. Am on IV to mellow my uterus. I still need to decide if I should start getting weekly injections of progesterone.

Studies have shown no real benefits of it holding off preterm labor with twin pregnancy..............


----------



## jessabella

Nakita callaroy is about 20 mins fromwhere I use to live, right on the beach! Use to go up there every week nearly! Awwww miss that place but still loving the UK! We moved here because frankly we were just bored in AUS! We love adventure and love to travel alot plus the shopping is better in the UK!!!! Hahaha

I hope everyone is well!! I'm praying for little grayson :hugs:

Well I'm just trying to stay sane! Im in too minds as u don't know how much longer I can hold on with out calling triage and screaming for them to induce me now :(
I know it's too soon and atleast another week is what she needs! I feel like it's all happening bur I feel like no one around me who is 36 weeks are feeling what I am feeling! 
I feel like all day cramps are just annoying after two days! At first it just came and went but now they are almost always here and they brought a friend... Mr backache! It's a strange backach too, something iv yet to feel. If that wasn't enough I feel like there is something falling out of my bum (TMI) sorry!! But it hurts and it's just such a strange pain! My spd seemed to be in full effect today as I could barely walk without a limp and I also still have the pressure and little stingy feeling near my cervix, especially I've baby ebb moves a tiny bit! I just huts in that area! And boy does she like to move!
the back pains were enough for me to break out the paracetemol which I haven't had to do... Just took them so still waiting! My bath earlier seemed to ease things and relax me and even help with the spd but everything seems to be owing comming back :(
Anyway I think I'm rambelling now!!


----------



## berryblue290

Hi Ladies I am new here, I have an incompetent cervix picked up at a 18 week scan with a length of 2.5cm. I was immediately put on progesterone suppository inserts and it has stayed at a steady length of 2.5cm since. Just looking for some advice! :)


----------



## JulieWoolie

Please help me. I'm so worried and absolutely devasted at the moment, and just want to be told everything will be ok - even though I know it might not be.

Had my 20 week scan on Monday and my cervix is 2.2cm due to 2 operations for pre-cancerous cells done about 10 years ago. I'm now in bed - self imposed - and have been signed off for 6 weeks. I've been prescribed Cyclogest Progesterone tablets to insert every night and been left to just wait and see for 4 weeks. In 4 weeks, if I make it that far I then get offerered a stitch, and steroid injections and again wait and see how long baby stays put for. What does Cyclogest actually do?

I have had no morning sickness, cramps or anything so all in all a perfect pregnancy. Although this was always a risk, it is still a total shock. All I can see is hopsital appointments, stress and IF I actually get a baby at the end it will be severly disabled. I'm being so negative, I just need some support. 6 weeks in bed is a massive amount of thinking time. I still have no pains or anything, but am convinced that suddenly I'm going to 

I read the first 30 pages of this forum, and it all seems very positive but after while it all got overwhelming for me. I don't know why I'm not being offered the stitch now. So many of you have had it. 

Any advice or support would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lizziedripping

Heychickie - so sorry love :( Nicu is horrid, and this is exactly the kind of thing that happens, everything sailing along ok then something unexpected comes along out of left field. 

To echo Mich, there are many obstacles to face, but often you do come thru them, and bubs does get there in the end. We never had to deal with NEC, but there were many babies in intensive care with us who did, and they all got over it. There isn't much I can say hun, except I am thinking of you all right now, and know full the pain of baby intensive care - pm me if you need some words of support xxx

Rainbow gift - you poor thing :( I would say go for the progesterone if it is being offered - you don't loose anything, and it shows some superb results. Twin studies are often scant and not entirely accurate. Often, results in twin pregnancies are false and not reliable due to the complicating factor that there are 2 babies and 2 placentas, so don't be swayed too much by them. I am thinking of you my sweet xxxxxxx

Berryblue -welcome hun, and ask away. We are all more than happy to help x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Julie - sorry love, didn't notice your msg there until just now.

I am so sorry you're going thru this stress in your pregnancy. IC is firghtening and often unexpected so shock is a typical part of it hun.

At the moment your cervix is still closed, and at 2.2 is not yet catastophically short, or anywhere near it. Remember, in my second pregnancy mine had dilated and membranes had bulged down into my vagina - a stitch was still possible. By then it is not as succesful, but for some women it is.

Have your docs said anything about a stitch? It is often a grey area, and hospitals manage IC in different ways. Yours is currently not necessarily true IC, and in fact your cervix may have been shorter before you got pregnant. Do you know what your pre-pregnancy length was? I have a friend who's cervix was short due to surgery, and she was monitored but successfully carried 3 babies to term. the key is if it has shortened significantly over a short space of time, then it is showing signs of being incompetent.

I would certainly ask about the stitch, and you can push for it hun, on the basis that it is better to treat now, than risk further cervical changes when it might be too late. Put that argument to them, they have to listen. Docs often like to wait and see in a first pregnancy because stitching has a small risk of infection attached, and often my leaving well alon the cervix behaves itself anyway. I still believe that at this stage it might be a good option for you tho because your cervix is still closed.

In the meantime rest up totally, bed rest does lengthen the cervix, or atleast prevent it from shortening further. try not to panic, some of the stories you read about here are unusual and yours won't necessarily follow the same pattern. There is still every chance you could sail thru the next few weeks without any problems. Personally I woud try for the stitch as a precaution tho.

Keep us posted, and don't despair my love xxxxxx


----------



## Vaudha

rainbow - how are you holding up dear? Have faith hun. Things will be fine.
JB - sounds awful ! I am 31 weeks and feel scared what next :( 
berryblue - I had my cervix stitched at 17-18 weeks. Have the doctors told anything about the stitch? How many weeks now?


----------



## berryblue290

they mentioned the stitch if it got any shorter, but it has stayed at 2.5 cm. I will be 24 weeks saturday so I don't really know that much. They found it at an 18 week scan though so I've been having it checked and taking progesterone for 6 weeks.


----------



## x-amy-x

Im gonna stick my head in here with you girls... i had my cervix measured at my 12 week scan and it was 2.3 cms... not sure what the plan of actions gonna be yet x


----------



## JulieWoolie

Thanks LizzieD. Had a better day today, not so many tears. One thing confuses me, the consultant said my cervix won't get bigger, but so many people on here said theirs had. 

I've got an appointment with the consultant tomorrow to get my questions answered. Is there anything I need to ask?

I'm getting twinches, which may just be the baby moving (I haven't felt it yet) or something more sinister. What will it feel like if I lose my baby? I'm so scared of not knowing. 

x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

JulieWoolie said:


> Thanks LizzieD. Had a better day today, not so many tears. One thing confuses me, the consultant said my cervix won't get bigger, but so many people on here said theirs had.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the consultant tomorrow to get my questions answered. Is there anything I need to ask?
> 
> I'm getting twinches, which may just be the baby moving (I haven't felt it yet) or something more sinister. What will it feel like if I lose my baby? I'm so scared of not knowing.
> 
> x

welcome hun..i am so sorry your in such dispair over your situation..but very glad u have found us as there are a lot of us who had similar diagnosis to you and have gone on to have nearly full term healthy bubs..
i was found to have a 2.8cm cervix with funneling of membranes at 20weeks..i was imediatly put on dr imposed bed rest and given progesterone..a stitch was not an option for me as my placenta was very low and extending into my cervix..
within the first two weeks with bed rest and progesterone i lengthened from 2.8cm to 3.3cm!!so there is a lot of hope for you hun if u stick to the rest there's no telling what u can acheive!i went on to go to 36 weeks before i went into labour and had a healthy 7pound8 boy!


----------



## ttcEmiy

Just wanted to post that I am going to see my fetal specialist tomorrow at 3 pm to hav my cervix measured again. I am really nervous, but feeling hopeful after reading so many success stories. I will let you girls know how it goes. Good luck to those who need it!


----------



## lizziedripping

JulieWoolie said:


> Thanks LizzieD. Had a better day today, not so many tears. One thing confuses me, the consultant said my cervix won't get bigger, but so many people on here said theirs had.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the consultant tomorrow to get my questions answered. Is there anything I need to ask?
> 
> I'm getting twinches, which may just be the baby moving (I haven't felt it yet) or something more sinister. What will it feel like if I lose my baby? I'm so scared of not knowing.
> 
> x

Hey Julie. It may be that your cervix was 2.2 before pregnancy, and is short to begin with due to your previous surgeries. If so it couldn't gain extra length because it's starting point is 2.2, and this is what your consultant may mean.

My cervix is around 4.5 pre pregnancy, but began to shorten with my second baby sometime around 20wks. A cervix should only begin to significantly shorten towards the end of a pregnancy in preperation for labour. My cervix was also very atonal at 12wks when the stitch went in - again it should be very firm like the tip of a nose at that stage.

It could be that though your cervix is now naturally shorter than average, it is firm amd closed - in which case it could well stay closed for the duration of the pregnancy. Shorter cervixes are only a potential issue because they don't allow much "room" for the normal shortening every cervix undergoes as a baby gets bigger, and more weight is applied. If a cervix gets below a certain length then it naturally begins to open - as mine did :nope:

Most women with an average length of say 4, go on to shorten by around 32wks to 3 - this is normal. Because your starting length is shorter, then it has less "room for manouevre" as it were (hope this is making sense :wacko:)

Only if your cervix were to rapidly shorten from this point over a few weeks would there be more cause for concern - but even then it is possible for it to hold until you reach term, shortening any further is NOT a foregone conclusion hun.

It would be interesting to know what your starting length was to determine if it is a weak cervix "folding" under pressure, or if it just short but closed. If the latter then it beneficial to monitor it closely, take plenty of rest and just check it doesn't shorten below a certain threshold. 

Asking for a stitch is always worthwhile my sweet because a short cervix can always be helped with a touch of reinforcement. I still maintain however that yours is not behaving like mine which was weak and went from very long to very short in a short space of time - mine was truly incompetent.

If yours has shortened rapidly from its original length, then the doc is wrong (sorry), it can regain some length with bed rest. 

Good luck hun and keep in touch :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Its sooo stressful isn't it girls :(

I had my first baby at 39 weeks via emergency section... after failed instrumental delivery. Since then i've gone on to lose a gorgeous little girl at 21 weeks... and then give birth prematurely again at 25 weeks to another little girl, she died after 3 and a half days in intensive care. Now 4th time round they've decided on the cervical scans and i think finally we're finding the cause of my problems with my last two babies... not that its any more reassuring :'-(


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Amy - sorry for your losses hun, what a nightmare you've had :(

Have they said why they're not doing a stitch? Personally I would opt for one given your previous experiences. I too had a first full term baby extracted using ventouse - this weakened my cervix and led to my daughter being born at 24wks. There was no hesitation in getting me stitched for my third twin pregnancy, and I made it to 38wks. What discussions have you had with the consultant? x


----------



## jessabella

I fully agree with lizzy..have you had any sort of preventative discussions with the dr?
:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Amy - sorry for your losses hun, what a nightmare you've had :(
> 
> Have they said why they're not doing a stitch? Personally I would opt for one given your previous experiences. I too had a first full term baby extracted using ventouse - this weakened my cervix and led to my daughter being born at 24wks. There was no hesitation in getting me stitched for my third twin pregnancy, and I made it to 38wks. What discussions have you had with the consultant? x

It has never been investigated until now and I've not seen my consultant since the scan on my cervix... i suspect at my next appointment in just over a week it will be discussed.

They havent been sure why my last two babies have come early they expected Evie to be a one-off. She wasn't. So 3rd time around i'm having antibiotics and swabs done at 16 weeks... and steriods at 24 weeks just in case. They are doing cervical length checks to which the first was was below normal (2.3cms). I'm dreading the whole thing to be honest as i know having a stitch can cause infection etc its such a hard decision for me to make. Hopefully he'll be able to reassure me though xx


----------



## jessabella

hang in there hun!!


----------



## JulieWoolie

Thank you so so much. You all make so much sense, and it is so reassuring to hear true stories with happy endings.

The consultant app was much more positive. Mine is a short, but closed cervix, with no funnelling. She said she is more confident than not that I will reach 24 weeks and has doubled my Cyclogest (even though she said there is no medical proof two a day is better than one.) I'm not catastrophic, she's seen much worse go on to have healthy babies.

The reason I've not been offered the stitch is because there is no research it's better than the Cyclogest. It's invasive and can cause more damage, and bearing in mind the tablets have the same success rate she says it's not worth doing. She seems to know her stuff and I'm inclined to trust her. We'll look again in 3 weeks and if I need a 'rescue stitch' I can have one but if not the tablets are as good as. I hope.

So I'm still at home, hanging on for New Years Day when I'm 24 weeks, and Jan 4th for my steroid injections. But I feel much better, have stopped crying and am a much more relaxed m2b. I'm even allowing myself to cough!

So I'll keep you all posted, and many many thanks again for the support. You all seem so knowledgeable and reassuring. It has been a great help.

x x x


----------



## berryblue290

Had a cervix check its down to 2.1 cm :( Now I am on bed rest, my obstetrician said something about asking her colleagues about the stitch but that it may be too dangerous at this point since ill be 24 weeks on saturday. I am hoping my baby stays in there for much longer. Have you ladies had a cerclage this late?


----------



## lizziedripping

Berryblue, my stitch with Evie was placed at 23wks. It only lasted another week, but that was because my cervix had already dilated with membranes bulging, thus allowing in infection. I'd say go for it now whilst you are on the shorter side but not dilating hun x

Amy - Hun I can't stress enough, go for the stitch if it's offered, and if not push for it. Placed electively it is VERY succesful and the infection risk negligable. I worried myself silly that a stitch would cause miscarriage at 12wks, or I'd get an infection - thank God I went ahead..........without it I would not be holding my two healthy boys now!! The risk is 1% when placed electively, and with your two previous losses, I would say it is an absolute fail safe that can't be overlooked.

Doctors often opt for a "wait and see" approach, but unfortunately by the time your cervix begins to shorten you have already decreased the chances of a stitch working - tho a cervix length above 2 still has time to be stitched effectively. Please, please please don't let fear sway you from it, it is brilliant and stopped my cervix giving way under 16Ibs of baby xxx


----------



## berryblue290

I hate the "wait and see approach" it has now brought me to here! 
Lizzie - you gave birth at 24 weeks? Amazing! Did you feel pressure at all or put on bedrest?


----------



## ttcEmiy

Well ladies, went to the specialist today and found out my cervix is 2.5 cm, really short for someone that is only 12 weeks. Doctors have decided to put in a cerclage, but I am waiting till the 21st of December, because my daughter will be out of school for holiday and it will be a little easier on us.

Also doc said I'm having a boy!!! I think I've been on a baby high all day!!!! I attached an ultrasound pic, the baby is smiling!!!
 



Attached Files:







Everett-Ferris_Emily Janese_2.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mich1365

Hey everyone.

Today was a big day for Grayson and Heychickie. I guess I will just hope for the best and check her blog first thing tomorrow. Her posting today was very hard to read...I dont know how they are doing it. I guess they have no choice.:nope:

Jen...thinking of you.:flower:

So many new members here since a couple days ago when i was last on. To all of you who need every bit of hope you can find as I did, please note I was 1.1 at 20 weeks, funneling by 23 weeks, and dilated a cm by 25 weeks. Positive FFN at 26 weeks. NO stitch...just progesterone suppositories and self-imposed full bed rest with a great grandma to care for my 2 year old. I am now 33 weeks on Sunday. After 26 weeks or so, you need to labor to deliver even with a short or incompetent cervix. Your cervix wont open more than 4 cm or so without real contractions. Mostly positive outcomes here!:thumbup:


----------



## Susanah

Also thinking of Jen, Chad and Grayson. I am also checking Grayson's blog. Sending them all my positive thoughts. Must be so awful. I have seen babies with NEC and its just horrible. Really really hope they can get through this. I also don't know how they are managing to cope. 

Amy - I totally agree with Lizzie - You really should consider pushing for a stitch. I had an emergency one first time round at 15 weeks when had started to funnel and dilate and sadly got an infection and lost the baby at 22 weeks. I also had swine flu quite badly which contributed. It was horrendous. I then had an elective stitch when falling pregnant again 6 months later, and so far have got to 24+5, putting canestan pessaries in twice a week (I had candida sepsis last time) and having antibiotics for the stitch and afterwards. I also took oral fluconazole at time of stitch to cover any latent candida. 
Second time around I was not prepared to risk "not" having a stitch and so we are managing the infection side of things aggressivly and so far... things have been ok. 
I would have a stitch in every pregnancy and really believe after hours of research and talking to people, that they are an excellent way of managing this condition if placed electively. 
The waiting game doesnt always work in your favour.

Emily - My cervix was about the same length and my stitch has been fine so far. Good luck!

There are so many people on here who have managed to get through to viability and its so inspiring. I think the most important thing is finding a consultant/specialist who you can trust and have a good relationship with. If you are not happy, seek a second opinion and dont allow yourself to be managed in a way that doesnt feel right.

Im ok. counting every day. feels like time is going slowly, but am very pleased to be at 24 weeks. 

Sending good luck and wishes to everyone
x


----------



## lizziedripping

berryblue290 said:


> I hate the "wait and see approach" it has now brought me to here!
> Lizzie - you gave birth at 24 weeks? Amazing! Did you feel pressure at all or put on bedrest?

Hi love. I had been having pressure down below for a few weeks, but then I had similar pressure with my first (going for walks made me feel as though he was falling out) so ignored it. It was when I began to have copious amounts of milky discharge that I visited labour ward at midnight one night, and discovered to my horror that I had dilated and my membranes were bulging :nope::cry:

The discharge was enough for me to have to change my underwear twice a day. That said, with my first and the twins, I had the same discharge, but with Evie it just seemed excessive for 23wks. I had been lumping suitcases around and going on holiday that week before so I can safely say I wasn't resting - BIG mistake :nope:

Other than that and some very mild back ache on the day I went to hospital, there were no labour signs at all. Once the emergency stitch was placed tho I started contracting and did so for one week - didn't want to admit it because I was scared they'd deliver her. In the end she poked her teeny foot thru the stitch, and it was sitting outside my body all morning before I realised :dohh: so she was determined to get here early. What a little madam..................God how I love her.

Get the stitch if you can hun, you are so much of a better place than I was - take the benefit of my nightmare experience and make yours a good one :hugs:

Emi - glad to hear ur getting the stitch love, and congrats on your boy :hugs:

PS - Susanah, I do hope you don't mind me asking you this, but since you are an aneasthetist, would really value your opinion on something hun? Evie has to have her adenoids out within a few weeks due to sleep apnea. She was my 24wker and ventilated for 6wks at birth, coming home on oxygen and a diagnosis of CLD. She also had stridor initially, but has grown out of that we think. Since then she has been absolutely fine - no chest infections, no asthma, completely robust. The ENT guy was very "brief" in his examination of her, and said due to her "mouth breathing" he knew it was her adenoids obstructing her airway - her tonsils incidentally are not particularly big. 

I am in agreement that they need to come out, her apnea is awful and affects her concentration at school due to lack of good quality sleep. Our concern is that given her history she may not cope with the aneasthetic very well, and for the sake of waiting another few yrs it isn't worth the risk. Are we being over-anxious do you think? At age 6 is it likely that she has outgrown her CLD enough to cope with an aneasthetic? Just wondered what your experience/thoughts were. The doc seemed very blase about her historym and didn't seem to think it would be an issue. I'm also concerned something else may be causing the obstruction, or simply the stridor itself, and with his minimal examination, he wouldn't have picked up on this. ANy thoughts would be greatly appreciated ;) (Yey for getting past the 24wk mark btw ;))


----------



## x-amy-x

I am really really worried about the risk of infection... infection is what caused me to labour and lose my babies last time infection set in 3-4 days before my babies were born. I'm scared the stitch will cause me to get infected and thus ending my pregnancy anyway. I just want my baby and dont know what best way to do it :(


----------



## berryblue290

My doctor won't do the stitch any longer, she said she talked to others and they advised not too. I am so worried I want to call and ask her 100000 questions.


----------



## x-amy-x

I tried to call my consultant after my cervical scan... his receptionist wouldnt let me speak to him. she said if its an emergency one of the team would have seen me there and then. I hate being just another number


----------



## RainbowGift

I'm sort of brain-dead right now, and I'm not up to date on whats going on with everyone on here, but let me just send my love and best wishes to ALL.

I am still in the hospital, but I am off my drip of mag sulfate. Contractions seem under control but I am one cm dilated. Im off IVs and I'm allowed to use the bathroom on my own. I think I will continue to be monitored for dilation and if it stays stable for a long period maybe I will even be discharged.

This is a teaching hospital, so I am faced with the added pressure of being offered part in different clinical studies if the babies are prematurely born here. The one I am researching now is pertaining to a single oral dose of vitamin E given within four hours of birth, supposedly it can greatly reduce the chance bleeding in the brain. Not all babies in the study will get it though, and all will have blood drawn to check levels- each blood draw is painful to baby and risks infection to baby. Lots to think about. 

Lets hope I DONT give birth here and DONT have premature babies! It was very very scary there for a while, but I have real hope now that maybe I will sustain the pregnancy for a while longer (and then longer and longer???)

Love to all,
Jen


----------



## mich1365

Berryblue...they are more hesitant to give the stitch now in the US from what Ive read online and from what the team of perinatogists here kept stressing to me. It feels like such a gamble and without it there is just no "security blanket". BUT from all Ive learned the last months, seems you are past when they will give it here and seems you do not have IC, but short cervix. They kept telling me if I had true IC my cervix would have just opened up...quickly usually before 24 wks. You have a whole cm more than I did at your gestation...I was also funnelling and dilated. I think you are in good shape....still....rest.:thumbup:

With dilation I kept worrying about infection. They said the infection has to get into utero at inception OR after membranes rupture. Otherwise cant get into the placenta. They said latest research has disputed old claims. Not to contradict anyone here, just wanted to give another outlook. All the docs seem so different.:shrug:

In hindsight, now that I am 33 wks, my docs were right. I have short cervix and am glad they did not give me the stitch. I think you will be where I am mentally in a few more weeks. I look back to when I was 24 and I was a pure wreck, not trusting anything.


----------



## mich1365

Jen- I was in the hospital for 2 wks at your gestation...put in because I was dilating. If you go to my old posts you will see I was so sure it was the end..doom. But the I was sent home and not a thing has changed since, now 6 weeks beyond. It is for the best that you are being "watched" at a such critical gestation and there is a lot of hope that things will turn out fine. They gave me the steroid shots, in case, at that time. You? Teaching hospitals are great in the US, as they tend to be the most up on the current research. Still, I dont know what I would do about being part of a trial...thats a hard one.
I am sure I am more dilated now than then based on mucus discharge they say is normal when dilated, but they dont want to check me again since now I need to labor no matter what my cervix does. No reason to suspect I will pre-term labor they say but they say they can never be sure of that.
Thinking of you!
Michelle


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies,

Hope you dont mind me jumping in, in this thread. 
I have read the whole thread from start to end over the last few weeks and really is heartbreaking that so many of us have to go through all of this. 

Just thought id introduce myself...

I have 3 angels in heaven, 2 due to IC.

Our first little girl we lost at 22+6 weeks gestation. My membranes fell out at home and by the time we got to hospital they told me i was already in labour and nothing they could do :cry: We excepted this as had never experienced anything like this before and i spose a little naive to the fact that once you were pregnant everything would be fine and u would deliver a healthy baby after the 9months..how wrong was i? :nope:

However just after we lost Macey i fell pregnant again with Jacob. Although the stitch was mentioned they held of doing one as at my 16week scan my cervix measured 41mm. It was never measured again until i ended up giving birth to Jacob at 23+3 weeks gestation, despite my history. We never argued the fact purely because we all assume that doctors know best..something i now know is not true!
Despite jacob being born that early he did survive after a very difficult 5months in hospital. Every infection going, numerous blood transfusions and operations including NEC. He was such a brave little boy considering everything he went through, but sadly after being at home for only 4weeks Jacob became an angel due to reasons that were not to do with his prematurity :cry:

Im really sorry for the long post but just basically wanted to say iv been following all your stories and have my fingers crossed for you all, and that i will definatly be coming back here in the new year when i fall pregnant again and my stitch is in place. 
You are all absolutly amazing people and just wished i had of known what i do now back down. :nope:
Once again, hope you dont mind me posting this here. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: DMJ


----------



## lizziedripping

Amy love, you got infection because you were already having cervical changes hun. Having an elective stitch before that happens is totally different. My consultant is one of the leading prematurity prevention specialists in the UK, and I put this exact same concern to her before having the stitch with the twins. She assured me that it was infection due to dilation that triggered labour in my second pregnancy - by the time I presented it was already too late for me :(

There is an argument (quite a strong one) for NOT placing stitches with twins, because twin pregnancies are so much more complicated and can end prematurely for many, many other reasons than a weak cervix. For this reason alot of clinicians won't even contemplate a stitch in twin pregnancies. My consultant disagrees, and believes it important to eliminate the threat of IC in women like me, despite the other risks in carrying twins. She was soooo right, and enabled me to get to term with HUGE babies. 

I am a pathological worrier hun, I analyse every eventuality and pre empt every worse case scenario, especially since my prem baby. I had to take a leap of faith in my twin pregnancy and just go for it despite my fears and thank God I did. 

It really bothers me that women are being allowed to have 1 or 2 tragic losses before anything is done about their IC. Sometimes it is difficult to truly diagnose IC, but if there is even a question mark after a second trimester loss, then I believe firmly the next pregnancy should be treated with caution and a stitch placed electively. Infection risk is absolutely minimal and ultimately it can prevent so much heart ache and trauma that I believe it is absolutely worth it.

DMJ hun, I feel so so sorry for you hun - your experience is truly terrible. TO have won the NICU battle only then to loose your precious baby anyway is absolutely unimaginable - my heart goes out to you xxx

I'm guessing you will get an elective stitch if you are ever brave enough to face pregnancy again in the future? Again how sad that you have had to go thru all this for the professionals to finally acknowledge you have IC which can so easily be prevented :(

I am sorry I'm on a bit of a rant ladies, but I get so upset to keep reading these tragic stories becuase of IC. Look at this like this - admittedly, closing a weak cervix with a stitch is not the only factor in maintaining a pregnancy to term, but it is the only pregnancy complication which is strictly a "mechanical" one which can be "fixed". There are many unknowns and no guarantees, but eliminating the threat of IC is an excellent place to start. Remember, infection is only an issue once the cervix has begun to change.

Ok, rant over - my motives are from a caring place ;)

Rainbow gift - so glad your contractions have settled. Are you staying well hydrated love? Thinking of you, and tho I am not at all religious, me and my daughter say a little prayer each night for you and bubbas hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## DMJ

Thankyou ladies...

me and my partner are very close and luckily very strong people as we feel that we will get our chance to have a healthy baby and so we are trying again. And little macey and jacob will watch over us to make sure that this happens :hugs:

My consultant said to me that most hospitals wait for you to go through it 3 times before they investigate further into why it is happening..i personally think that is disgusting and to go through it once it bad enough let alone 3times. :nope:

We are lucky enough that a specialist hospital in london has agreed to take over and see me throughout the whole pregnancy when the time comes, and i will be having an elective stitch put in place as i do feel that the benefits outweigh the risks although it wont stop me from paniking every second of the day, like all you ladies. 
Il keep you all updated on when it happens, just nice to no that ul all be hear waiting :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mich1365

Hey everyone,
Just letting you know he did not make it. It is beyond heartbreaking and I feel like there is nothing that can be said. His mom (heychickie) is so strong and she is my new hero. She left a post on her blog explaining. Such a long, hard fight they had. I guess DMJ knows exactly what they are going through right now and those of us that have not had that experience should count our lucky stars in every minute.
Michelle


----------



## Susanah

So sad about Grayson
Sat and cried yesterday reading Jen's blog. Didnt know what to do with myself last night. Just felt it all so unfair that babies are lost in this way. This morning read it again and am amazed by Jens strength. Heartbreaking and tragic. 

DMJ - welcome. So sad to read of your losses and horrified you had to go through this all. Wishing you all the very best for your future pregnancy. Elective stitches really are the life-saving. 

Lizzie - Have messaged you :)
Also echo what you have said above. Its bothering me more and more that women have to go through so much tragedy before cervical scanning and stitches/other management are offered... and that Consultants are so erratic in management/knowledge/experience of this condition. Trying to persuade the other half that we should do a literature review with my consultant once Ive had this baby! 

X


----------



## RainbowGift

I've had a lot of tears today, after reading that Grayson didn't make it. 
I'm sad and scared. Although I haven't read the blog, I still have a strong sense of how amazingly strong and graceful heychickie is.
Michelle, I did get the steroid injections. Also, did you have any tiny globs of mucous when you wiped, when you were dilated? Do you get contractions?
Our stories are so similar, that I hold your experience as my greatest inspiration.
Love to everyone,
Jen


----------



## mich1365

Jen,
Gosh I know where you are at. Reading Grayson's story when you are fearing the same is not easy. Im sorry. Of all of us on this thread, all of the other babies are still where they were when we got on, so that is good odds. I DID and DO have that mucus...not the kind I had with my first pregnancy...the luekorea...but a clear, stretchy, thick egg white kind that comes from the cervix. My docs said it is to be expected when "open" as the cervix makes mucus. I still get it and still hate seeing it, but they assure me it is nothing to worry about at this point. Dilation is often to be expected with a short and therefore weakened cervix and mucus comes with that. With IC you would just plain open and be more than 1cm they kept telling me.Are they telling you the same? Cant believe I still have the mucus plug. Maybe I lost it and dont know it?
I DID have contractions in my early 20 wks. When they finally caught some on the monitor they said they were not the kind to worry about. They usually were spurred by my bowels. Once I got my constipation issues resolved, the contractions stopped and have not had any in 7 weeks.
Please keep us posted. Thinking of you!!! You are not alone, that is for sure.
Michelle


----------



## mich1365

Helen,
Happy 34 weeks! Hey, questions since you are one ahead of me. How are you? Hope you are letting yourself buy her more things now!:) I know you are shuffling around a bit more. Is it uncomfortable...do you feel heavy, more pressure down there, tired after 2 minutes, etc?
Im trying but just does not feel good. When was your last cervical check? Do you know what "it" is doing?
Such a relief to have gotten this far, eh? It was unimaginable for me two months ago.
When you have a moment!
Michelle


----------



## ccb725

hello ladies I haven't been on in a while. I have some questions & I'd rather ask here then call L&D. 
So, I have an IC & no stitch. I've been on complete bed rest for nearly 5 weeks. I'm sorry if this is tmi, but this morning i had some brown tinged phlegm the size a nickel and a dime this morning. Not sure if it's the bloody show. Having an IC, last checked 12 days ago (1.4 cm & 5 cm thick) is it possible i'd go in to labor without contractions???


----------



## mich1365

Sounds like what I get, but I dont have the brown tinge. I have been having phlegm like mucus on and off for about 7 weeks now...mine is just mucus from from being dilated, or part of the mucus plug perhaps? Mine was only that size once after a bowel movement. The pressure usually causes me to have some of this. 
So not necessarily something to worry about. You might call the on-call doc and tell them for some professional reassurance though. Good luck!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

i am heartbroken about baby grayson..i dont know what else to say i am so sorry to heychickie i cannot begin to imagine how you feel.im so sorry


----------



## Sherri81

Hey ladies, I want to jump in here and ask for some advice.

As you can see from my ticker, I lost a little girl, Devon, 4 months ago on August 7th. She was my 7th pregnancy, and so far, the only baby of mine to make it is Greg, who was born at 25 weeks. Devon was born at 23+3, and she was alive when she was born, but died about 40 minutes after she was born.

Hopefully I'm not jumping ahead of myself here, but as you can see from my new little ticker, I am pregnant again, and just about 9 weeks. As long as everything works out with this pregnancy (knock on wood), I am supposed to be looking into getting a stitch placed, and soon. But alot of Drs have me confused, and I don't know what I should do.

Basically, most of my miscarriages were in the late first trimester, for no known reason. Blood clots were assumed. I have only made it to the second trimester twice, and that was with Greg and Devon.

Now, Greg's birth was different, or so it seems, from Devon's. With him it was a very complicated pregnancy with lots of bedrest and bleeding episodes. At 24 weeks, I had some pink spotting which the hospital told me was the result of a yeast infection. At 24+2 it turned into red blood, with weird looking tissue. There was never any pain. I went to the Dr, he did an internal, pulled out more tissue, sent me for an emergency ultrasound, which showed my cervix was 1.3CM. I was sent out, still not in any pain, and not thinking anything was going to happen. Two days later, the bleeding was worse and I started having labour pains, and then, at 25 weeks exactly, Greg was born.

Most Drs feel confident that his birth was a clear cut case of IC.

With Devon, her pregnancy was perfect with no bleeding episodes, and no bedrest. I did have a preventative cerclage placed at 14+4. It was a TVC; the McDonald Stitch. Everything was going perfectly until I had an internal exam, my first one with this pregnancy, at the end of my 21st week. My Dr was very thorough and very vigerous with her examination, and she caused me quite a bit of pain during the exam. She then followed it with an internal ultrasound which was truly a horrible experience. After that, I didn't feel comfortable, but eventually the pain stopped. Two days after the exam, my pain resumed and I started getting copious amounts of clear thick discharge, with little bits of yellow every now and then. No smell, so although I was thinking infection due to pain, I couldn't be sure. It was the August long weekend, so none of my Drs were available. I was going to wait til Tuesday to see my Dr, but on Sunday night, I went to my ER anyways. I refused an internal, so the Dr walked out on me. I drove to my OBs hospital and saw a Locum (not one of the regular Drs, and she didn't know my case). She did a swab but said she didn't see anything. A pee test showed slightly elevated white blood cells, indicating there was a possible infection. She gave me an antibiotic prescription but asked me not to fill it until Tuesday when the culture came back. I couldn't wait as everything was getting worse, so started them on the Tuesday morning. Anyways, through a lot of medical mismanagement, no one believed I had an infection, so I wasn't treated properly. No one believe I was experiencing labour contractions either. On Thursday afternoon, my cervix was still closed and 3cm long, but by that night, I was dilated to 1. I was sent to a different hospital who tried to stop my labour, and it did work for a bit, but I was too far gone. On Saturday morning, I ripped through my stitches and delivered Devon. The stitch was removed after she was delivered. She smelled bad, the placenta smelled bad, the waters smelled bad.... everything smelled horrible. They said the membranes were yellowed which indicated a severe infection. A Post Mortem on the placenta (I declined an autopsy on her) showed I had chorioamniotitis. The bacterial strain that caused the infection was just regular old bacterial vaginosis. I needed a D&C 3.5 weeks later to remove massive blod clots and necrotic tissue from my uterus.

People are divided about what happened with her birth. Was it IC? Was it PTL? Was everything going to be okay, but then the infection caused everything to happen? And if the infection was the catalyst, did labour ensue because I am prone to PTL, or because the infection weaked my cervix even more?? No one is sure what the pathway was here, so no one is sure what to diagnose me with.

I got pregnant again, thinking that I had a plan in place. I thought I was going to be getting a Transabdominal Cerclage, and I was told I would be getting P17 shots, as well as my regime of Metformin, Aspirin, Fragmin injections, and Prometrium Suppositories.

Now, there is no plan, and this has me worried.

My OB doesn't really know what to do with me. She sent me to an MFM in Vancouver, and we didn't get along AT ALL. I think, being a 60 yr old man, that he is way behind on his research, and I didn't like how he gave me stock answers without looking anything up. He believes I have a clear cut case of IC. He said he doesn't advise a TAC with a future pregnancy, but rather, a Shirodkar, where they use my own muscle tissue to tie the stitch, to reduce the chance of infection. He won't give me anything to prevent PTL, and he refused to give me a low dose antibiotic in case I just have a constant infection. Basically, he didn't want to do anything for me, besides the Shirodkar. He didn't even believe in my blood thinners and wanted me off them, and he refused me hospital bedrest from 22-24 weeks.

He did put me in touch with the one surgeon in BC who will do a TAC. He hasn't performed one on a pregnant woman in 5 years. He doesn't believe it is advisable in my situation, but he said he would go ahead with it if thats what I wanted to do. I didn't like his over eagerness to do the surgery, and I didn't like the 5 yr span of time since the last one he did (He has only done 12 altogether, and 2 of them failed). I also didn't like that even though he doesn't think I need it, he was still willing to do it. I refuse to let him touch me.

A Dr in New Jersey, George Davis, who is one of the best TAC surgeons in the world, just from a phone conversation with me, thinks it is IC. He thinks a TAC is my only shot at having a good pregnancy. I can't afford him, and I don't have a passport, so I can't get to the States anyways.

I heard of a woman called Jackie Thomas who works out of Mt Sinai in Toronto. She performs the TAC and has done many, very recently, on pregnant women. BC Med will pay for her, so my only expense is the flight. MY OB called her up, and she refused to do a TAC on me, as she believes I don't have IC, but that I suffer from PTL. She said if I have a TAC, and then I still start having contractions around 22 weeks, then with a TAC in place, I can't dilate, so the pressure would build up in my uterus and it would cause a rupture. She said in that situation, my OB would be forced to do a C-Section, and the baby would die as there wouldn't be a shot of saving the baby where I live, as we don't have a NICU for 800km. If she didn't do the C-Section in this situation, I would die, or so Dr Thomas thinks.

She did recommend that my Dr put me on a low dose of Erythromyacin throughout the pregnancy in case I have a low grade, constant infection in my uterus which is causing the PTL. She said if my OB wanted a cerclage for me, then she would recommend the McDonald, Shirodkar or CervicoIsthmic (?) Cerclage. 

I feel, at this point, that since I just ripped through a McDonald stitch 4 months ago, that any stitch I have needs to go higher up. So that rules out the McDonald. And since Dr Thomas feels so strongly against the TAC, I guess that rules that out (I actually appreciate that she took a hard line on this, as it makes me feel like she knows what she is talking about, and that she has strong opinions for a reason). That leaves me with the Shirodkar, and the CervicoIsthmic.

No one in BC can place a CervicoIsthmic. As far as we are aware, the only surgeon we can find that can do one is Jackie Thomas in Toronto.

She hasn't answered back since the referral was sent.

The surgeon from Vancouver has been calling me incessantly to try and arrange the TAC, even though I told him I don't want it anymore.

I don't know what to do anymore. I will be 9 weeks on Monday, and all Drs agree that if I get a cerclage placed, it needs to be done by 13 weeks. That doesn't give me much time to figure out which cerclage to do, and it doesn't give me much time to find anyone, especially as we are closing in on the Xmas holidays, and I would need the cerclage no later than the 1st week of January.

I don't know what to do. I don't know which cerclage to go for, and I don't know who will do it.... I am getting very worried, as here I am, the baby is fine so far, and I don't think I can go even 20 weeks without one.

What should I do??

And just so you know, here is my regime right now. Along with my Prenatal Vitamin, I take a baby aspirin 1x a day, Metformin 500mg 2x a day, 250MG of Erythromyacin 1x a day, 100Mg Prometrium Suppository inserted rectally (To avoid all contact with the vagina and decrease the chance of a transmitted infection), 2x a day, and 5000 units of Fragmin, injected 1x a day. I eat half a tub of Activia Yogurt daily to replace the good bacteria killed off by the antibiotic.

My OB did take Dr Thomas's advice on the low dose antibiotic. And I almost have her convinced to give me Nifedipene from 21 weeks on. Nifedipene is a toxolytic which prevents the uterus from contracting. It is one of only 2 toxolytics available in Canada, and it is never given preventatively, although it is quite a common practice to use toxolytics preventatively in the U.S. I think my OB has figured out that the MFM she sent me to in Vancouver might not know everything. So I am working on her, as I think the Nifedipene is also very important in getting my pregnancy to a good gestation.

Right now, the baby is measuring right on track, with a heartrate of 170. I have had one small bleed which may have been attributed to a small sub chorionic hematoma which was found on my first ultrasound, but is no longer visible. I also have a Nabothian Cyst on my cervix, which was a result of my damaged cervix trying to heal itself and accidentally covering the mucous glands with new tissue. This usually isn't serious, but if it grows, it may have to be removed. It is apparently quite common in women who have just delivered.

So there is the situation and what I am dealing with. What do you girls think? I need some ideas on what to do, and as you can see, I am running out of time...


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all
Where to start.....
Jen and chad, I am so very saddened by your loss, you have all fought so bravely, it is tragic and unfair and I wish I could change things for you. Our thoughts are with you.

Dmj - I am so sorry for the tragic losses you have suffered, again it is so unfair to have suffered in this way. I am inspired by your courage and resolve to have a successful pregnancy. I truly hope that it will be smooth and perfect for you.

Jen- I understand about not being able to read Grayson's blog. I only realised what happened when I looked on here today. I too cannot bring myself to read it and feel utterly selfish for not checking in. I have been at a loss as to what to do since I heard the terrible news and am grateful to you all for keeping us updated. I also get that discharge - I'll explain more later- but my docs are 99 per cent sure it's coming from my stitch. Please take heart from mich, it sounds like you have a short, but not incompetent cervix and the chances are that it will hold.

Susannah - congrats on 24 and thank you for your kind words. I'm glad all was well at your scan. Like you and lizzie I am becoming increasingly angry at the lack of screening/action by various maternity departments. Is there anyway that we can force different trusts to take note of this thread and realise the suffering their indifference is causing? I have told 2 consultants to look at this thread if they are interested in the human side of this condition. 

Mich - the moving around is much the same as you described, I have days where I can shuffle a bit, and days where my body screams at me to lie down. I do get a lot of pressure, so I get off my feet. I have bought a few more things- a nice changing bag as a treat for myself and a carrycot for our pushchair. Fingers crossed that all is ok. I don't know what my cervical length is, I just know that it's still closed.

It's been an eventful week, with a poorly 3 year old and another scary discharge moment. I ended up at the labour ward as I had loads of creamy mucous then a thinner clear dribble. Anyway, my stitch is apparently producing a clear, thin, slightly watery discharge (they are 99 per cent sure it's not amniotic fluid), but I am also getting a White, normal discharge, albeit heavy, and the clear mucous that you described mich, which comes from the cervix and is quite normal according to the consultant. As long as it is sticky and not bloody, then it's ok. Anyway, they monitored the baby and found I was having tightenings so kept me in overnight. I think the contractions were spurred on by my squashed up bowels, as they weren't painful and felt more rectal than abdominal. When I left the ward, the midwife kept insisting that I come straight back if there was any pain etc. She then said "these babies are just ready when they're ready so don't hang around." That worried me a little, like she was trying to say that labour's not far away. 

So we all soldier on and keep our legs crossed and hope for the best. :hugs:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

sheri i am so happy u are pregnant again hun i followed ur posts with beautiful devon..i am sorry i am not very knowledgable about stitches i just hope u find the right answer and carry to a safe gestation for bub..i took nifedipine from 20weeks when i had mild contractions and a shortening cervix with funneling and with bed rest and progesterone(no stitch as i had a previa extending into the shortening cervix) and i beleive the nifidepine really helped as i stopped taking it at 34 weeks and at 36 weeks my waters broke and i went into labour..good luck hun glad ur on this thread and looking forward to following ur pregnancy.x


----------



## lizziedripping

Sherri81 - I remember you really well from the last IC thread hun, and the nightmare journey you have faced. I am really pushed for time tonight to geive you an in depth answer to your questions a this moment, but didn't just want to leave you stressing.

I will be back to answer more fully when I can sit down properly, but for now just wanted to remind you that I had a shirodkare with the twins and it was fantastic. Tho I haven't had your difficulties in pregnancy, my cervix was incredibley floppy and atonal at 12wks, but the stitch created an overall tension in it and it didn't even begin to funnel until 25wks (by that point I was carrying the same weight as a 32wk singleton pregnancy, so the stitch really did do its job.

My doc insisted I have a shirodkar becuase it was twins, and it is so much stronger and higher up the cervix so theoretically more reliable. My feeling is that you have IC complicated by other factors which may not be as significant in your pregnancies if the IC was eliminated as a complication. Any stitch can be torn thru if you begin to contract, but contracting is as a result of infection, PROM etc and is not a a consequence of having a stitch in place. Invasive TVUs are always kept to a minimum in women like us becuase the risks of infection are so great, so it is possible that this is what triggered labour for you in Devon's pregnancy.

Hope that has helped for now, and I will be in touch again soon hun. Please be assured of the shirodkar's success tho - many women don't have it done because there aren't as many consultants experienced in placing it - it is really quite involved x


----------



## Sherri81

Thank you ladies for welcoming me back here. I have to say, I am scared out of my mind right now. I am so waiting for your advice Lizzie, and anyone else!! But Lizzie promised....

Now with your Shirodkar, did they remove your thigh tissue to do the stitch? See, this is the way Dr Marquette, the old male MFM from Vancouver explained it to me. He said that with the Shirodkar, they will start by cutting open my thigh miuscle, and removing tissue which they will use to make the stitches. He said they prefer to do this as the thigh tissue is the strongest tissue in the body, and since it is from my body, it is less prone to becoming infected, since my body won't see it as foreign.

Then he said they will AND PLEASE DON'T READ IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH!! He said they will cut the walls of the vagina away from the cervix, so that they can access the midway point of my cervix. They will then use my thigh tissue to suture the cervix closed. Then they will release the walls of the vagina so that they settle back onto the cervix, and they will stitch the vagina onto the cervix, once again using my thigh tissue. 

He said they are less prone to infection as it is my organic material being used, and also, because the site of the stitch will be covered immediately by my own tissue, therefore it is already more 'closed' off than a traditional TVC.

Now, as it sits for me right now, my cervix is only 3CM. So it appears to me that I will never get more than that, as that is usually my measurement during later weeks in a pregnancy.

So if I am only 3CM long, then a Shirodkar will go 1.5CM up, which puts it about 1CM higher than where my McDonald was. So in theory, it should be able to hold up better...

I am so positive that it was the examinations that caused the infection. This pregnancy, we have a nothing in, nothing out policy. So that is why I am placing the suppository in my back door. That way I am not exposing the bacterial flora to outside bacteria. The fear is that they actually pushed bacteria that just naturally resides on the outside of the vagina and rectum, into my vagina, and into the irritated site of my stitches. 

So this time, there will be no Transvaginal scans, and no internal exams either. Although this has only been agreed to by my OB, Dr johnson, and my GP, Dr Craig.

Dr Marquette is... 'stuffier.' He claims I am limiting his ability to care for me by not allowing internal scans and exams. So he is VERY against that. He said if nothing else, he would like to use the transvaginal probe on the outer most extreme of the vagina, and look in that way. I said no to this too. He doesn't like me.

So he was the one who was really advocating for the Shirodkar. I don't know if this means he would be the one to place it. I know my OB doesn't, so I do have to leave town for it. That is where the problem resides... who can do which cerclage, and who will agree to do it for me. I am assuming since the MFM in Toronto performs TACs and CervicoIsthmic's that she would do a Shirodkar as well... but she isn't responding to us anymore.

I really don't feel comfortable with this Dr Marquette doing anything with me quite honestly. I think his training is way out of date, and I don't want someone like that doing anything with me. Especially since he disagrees so much with what my OB is doing. I'm afraid that if I go into his hospital, he won't let me continue any of the regime that I have started for the duration of my stay, which of course would greatly compromise this pregnancy.

He was so against the Antibiotic usage, when a bigger, more prestigous institute has found it to be quite useful. So thankfully, my OB has taken Toronto's advice there. And I do think I am working on her with the Nifedipene. It IS available in Canada, it just isn't used for preventative use. BUT, as an OB, she is more than qualified to prescribe it for me, and I think she might be coming around now, since she came around with the antibiotic. But I did have to agree to go to my hospital everyday for blood pressure monitoring. That is her concern with that. It can lower your blood pressure and cause less blood to cross the placenta. So I said I would stop the instant my blood pressure got too low. So she is hemming and hawing now on that one.

But that still leaves the question of which cerclage do I do, and who will do it for me?

I have to say, I would like to lean more towards the Shirodkar, simply because the surgeon stays further away from the baby, so there is less danger of piercing the gestational sac. And I think my McDonald was holding up good before the infection. So I am kind of leaning towards that one, but I am afraid if I say that one, then it will be Dr Marquette who will do it. So that's why I've pushed for the CervicoIsthmic, simply because I know he can't do it. But, they are working closer to the gestational sac so there is greater risk of rupturing the sac. And that worries me....

I really don't know what to do.

Hey MikaylasMommy, you got any Nifedipene leftover you want to mail to me.... Just kidding. I know I can't solicit on here. But damn, sometimes I wish it was just that easy.... Everyone else seems to get what I need. :nope:


----------



## Vaudha

I feel very sad about baby Grayson. Ive been reading the blog and can not imagine how painful can it be. heychickie is very brave.


----------



## lizziedripping

Chickie - I cannot believe I have only just seen the post about baby Grayson. I am absolutely gutted hun, there are no words that can express how sorry I am, and heartbroken that he fought so hard, but in the end it all got too much for him.

You just don't deserve this pain my love :( Please take time to heal, and know that your little lamb is now at peace xxxxxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Sherri - my shirodkar used mercilen tape, which is tough "typewriter -like" ribbon. My vaginal walls were sectioned away from my cervix, and the stitch is sewn through it, my bladder and the walls. It took me several weeks to recover from the op, and I was left feeling physically ill - much more so than from my c-section. I didn't care tho so long as it worked, and it did.

Will post again when kiddies tucked away ;)


----------



## MikaylasMummy

sheri..lol would if i could hun but had just enough to last til the day before i was meant to stop (34weeks) and at that stage i was happy to finish a day early as i knew i was pretty safe!my doc prescribed it straight away for me here(australia) as a precautionary.its so strange and scary how so many doctors have different views on your care!glad i had just the one fantastic doc!he said the progesterone supposetries were beginning to be recognised as doing the same job as a stitch and was confident they would help and they did..at the hospital at 20weeks they were very sceptical my pregnancy would make it and treated me like i was losing my baby and gave me the sad faced speach that they were sorry bla bla!how wrong they were!!
oh and i had lots of vaginal scans to check my cervix length and they really dont go in very far at all infact it is inserted JUST into the opening of the vagina and thats all they need to do so maybe that wont push the bacteria in far enough to cause a problem and u can still keep an eye on how ur cervix is?x


----------



## Sherri81

See, I have had a million and one internal scans without problems before. But they were all done by a registered technician. This one was done by my OB, and there was a big difference in how she did it. She shoved it right up to my cervix, and she pulled and twisted and pushed and angled it all over. I felt like I was ripping apart. She had a good 4 inches of the probe in there. So now I just have a fear of them, and I don't think I could ever do one again during a pregnancy. And I figure, if they're going to see any changes in the cervix, they will see them externally as well as internally.

So... you want to ask your Dr to prescribe them for me?? Lol. I know, it sucks how different countries are from each other. There are like 8 different meds they can give you in the States to stop preterm labour, but Canada just refuses. They say they tested them like 20 years ago and found they didn't do much, so they just won't use them. But that was 20 years ago! And those people may have had other complications... It is just really frusterating. Sometimes I feel like if I lived in some other country, like the US, then I would be able to have my baby no problem. Well, not 'no' problem, but I think I would get farther than I do in Canada. Well, BC, specifically.


----------



## dippy

i have a question about really bad thrush and a stitch. somebody has said that they wont place the stitch in if u have thrush but i get it bad. iv treated 4 times and still have it nothing works and im only 14 weeks. they even gave mo miconazole. is that true? thrush= no stitch!!!!!!!!!!!! scared .


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi dippy - good question, but really not sure about this. I imagine they'll try to treat the infection first, but as many women probably have thrush but aren't aware of it, they can never be completely sure beforehand anyway.

I certianly wasn't screened for thrush before my op, but did have swabs to check for MRSA. Thrush can track to the uterus if your cervix is already dilated, but if a stitch is being placed electively then the cervix should be long and closed at that point. I wasn't even given antibiotics for infection before, during or after my stitch went in, and bacterial infections are an equal risk.

I really don't know the answer for certain, but will defo be finding out now you've raised it hun. There is a lovely lady called Susanah on here who has had experience of thrush and cervical incompetence, may be she will know more xxx


----------



## Susanah

Hello Dippy
Posted on your other thread but really would advise taking something orally at this stage. There is evidence stating that uterine foreign body + candida is seriously bad news. Some people get thrush a lot more than others and lack the immunological capability to deal with it. I am one of those people and have had thrush on and off since being a child. As I mentioned before, I had a course of antibiotics at week 18, the candida present overgrew and colonised the stitch. I developed candida sepsis and chorioamnionitis and lost the babe at 22 weeks, but his autopsy showed that he stopped growing at about 18 weeks. This overgrowth can also happen at the time of stitch as any disruption of the flora can cause the fungus to accelerate its growth.

If your symptoms are really bad and fails to respond to oral fluconazole, then there is an option of having IV Amphoteracin B but that really is reserved for systemic fungal sepsis and you might have a hard time trying to persuade a doc to prescribe it.
For now, put in canestan every day until you are clear and consider taking an oral medication - fluconazole is prob the best. Discuss it with your obstetrician first. Have swabs done before the stitch to ENSURE no thrush present. Delay stitch until clear. Then you could do what i am doing, and place a canestan pessary twice a week vaginally. I have also had courses of antibiotics during this pregnancy (as am GBS positive also) and have taken oral fluconazole every time. There is evidence that long term use at a higher dose (400mg instead of the 150mg usually prescribed) can cause problems. No evidence that short term/one-off lower dose use causes problems. 

As for the yoghurt question, I wouldnt be putting it anywhere to be honest, except my mouth. It really is pretty useless compared to medicines and really messy. Also masks symptoms. 

Every women should be swabbed for infection before having a stitch placed. If they dont offer it to you, ask... demand!! A very cheap, simple test that could prevent a lot of problems. 

Hope this helps. 
Susanah


----------



## jessabella

I had thrush when they placed my stitch but they didn't test me and I didn't really know to tell them as everything was happening so fast! 
I know that doesn't answer your question but just wanted to say! I agree with sue and have someone look at it and get treated as I gave heard bad things about what it can do if left untreated!

Anyway sorry I've been away, I'm feeling a little selfish these days in that I'm really wanting my princess now! I highly doubt thst labour will dtart anytime soon but for some reason i really want it to! Im admitted for 24 hous on thursday to have cerclage removed and im so excited but still upset as i know the odds to going straight into labour ae unlikely if you are not already showing signs such as contractions! I am however happy that on thueday doctor declares me full term and since my baby is GIGANTIC he might induce... It's all so unknow! Will keep you all posted! I can't believe I did it!! We made it! Hang in there girls


----------



## Susanah

JB - so happy for you! Congratulations. Inspiring to us all. 
Keep us posted. Excited :)


----------



## jessabella

oh my gosh remind me not to type on my phone again..appears that I never finished school with that spelling!! hahaha
I will keep you posted susanah..definantly..thanks everyone who has helped us get to this point!!


----------



## Vaudha

JB congrats. It must feel so good, safe and relieved to reach that stage. I am very happy for you. let us know your experience after stitch removal. all the best hun.


----------



## x-amy-x

im feeling really let down by the people who are looking after me. I had my scan nearly 3 weeks ago now which showed i had a 2.3cm cervix. i've been bleeding pretty much every day since and with two previous 2nd tri births (both ended in a loss ... one neonatal) im so disappointed i have to wait til monday for some advice. I'm scared all the bleeding is my cervix shortening and by the time they think about the stitch it'll be too late

my heads all over


----------



## mich1365

Amy..I really dont think you should wait until Monday with bleeding. I dont know how the UK works, but can you go to an ER? I had to do that here in the US once when it was a holiday and I had bleeding...mine turned out to be a polyp, though at the time that thought (guessed really) subchorionic hematoma. Ive had to advocate for myself all along...none of the docs or clinics care about your baby like you do, sadly. I am so angry at mine for the way they have treated me...like Im going to lose my baby anyday, yet like every other patient with no special treatment in terms of getting appts, remembering my case details, etc. The hospital perinatologists a different story, in a good way.

JB...So excited for "our" next baby after Nikita. Good luck on Thurs. Its been too long, as we all need to hear these happy endings. And Helen shortly behind you!


----------



## x-amy-x

I cant go in all the time though, i understand that. i've not really stopped bleeding and it was the same with my last two losses. but this is the first time we've found something abnormal and im still waiting for my consultation :(


----------



## Susanah

Amy - True - you cant go in all the time - but you havnt been given an answer or explantation for whats going on. Demand some answers. Its awful being sat at home without any idea whats happening. Id be in a real state. 
Hope you can get someone to give you some advise/help.


----------



## JulieWoolie

Amy I think you need to kick up a fuss. I was told my cervix was 2.1 on Monday 6th December. Since then my midwife organised a consultant meeting on the Thursday 3 days later and I met her again yesterday (in a bit of a state) and she's managed to wangle me a 'reassurance scan' on Tuesday. I've had no bleeding or cramps, or previous losses but have just cried a lot to the relevant people! Kick up a stint hon and make them listen! 

Good luck, this is just the worst I know x x x


----------



## JulieWoolie

stink! Not stint, dur.


----------



## Sherri81

No real update on my cerclage situation. I have an ultrasound and appointment with my OB on thursday to check viability again. It will be my 4th scan, and I am hoping everything is alright.

I did get a phone call from a surgeon in Toronto yesterday morning. They want to set up a tele health conference with me for hopefully Dec 22. It is with a Dr Lisa Allen. So obviously I goolged her and it turns out she is the head of Obstetrics and Gyn at Mt Sinai in Toronto, and she actually runs the team with the other Drs I had talked to, Wendy Whittle and Jaquie Thomas. She is also head of Pediatric Gyn at Sick Kids in Toronto. So hopefully she is the person who can help me out. I asked her receptionist which cerclage specifically we would be discussing, and she said she couldn't say, so I am in the dark as to which ones she does.

On google, she has done a study with the Cervico-Isthmic cerclage, but they did it laparoscopically, which I thought was a no no during pregnancy because of the CO2 in the abdominal cavity. So now I am worried. 2 of their 68 patients had losses directly related to the operation. I believe another 4 or 5 had losses a few weeks after surgery and they believe it was due to blood vessel constriction. And there were about 5 more who also delivered very prematurely at about 24 weeks, resulting in 2 neo natal deaths I think.

So now I am really nervous about talking to her about this one. She also does the TAC, but I think we've decided that isn't an option for me.

So I'm wondering if she does the Sharodkur as well... And if she does, are the outcomes better? But if she does the Sharodkur, is it worth it to travel across the country for this surgery, or should I just do it in BC?

And one of the things that bothered me is they discussed the two types of CI in their study; mechanical and functional. Mechanical would be from cone biopsies, loop procedures, DES exposure etc... AND over dilation during a prior D&C. And this is where I am worried. They also threw failure of a prior TVC into the mechanical category. Well, I have had like 8 D&Cs, so I would assume I would fall into mechanical for this reason, AND I failed a TVC, so another mechanical failure. BUT, I also fall in the functional failure category, in that my cervix did start to ripen earlier than expected with Devon. At the time my OB told me not to worry as many women can have ripening cervixes for a long time before going into labour. But by 22 weeks, she was saying I was starting to ripen... So I have both functional and mechanical issues with my cervix!

AND, they went on to say that women who presented with acute chorioamniotitis in a prior pregnancy (which I did with Devon), usually don't have good outcomes with cerclages no matter when they are placed or where they are placed, because it usually means there is a constant infection in the uterus, and it is this infection which will cause recurrent problems whether or not there is a cerclage in place.

So now what?? I had acute chorioamniotitis with Devon. So is this automatically going to reoccur. I am on low dose Erythromyacin throughout this pregnancy, but will that be enough to stop the chorioamniotitis from re-occurring...? Bah! Why did I do this again??


----------



## mich1365

Sherri...This is all so overwhelming for you, and for me just reading it. Im so sorry for the losses you have had to endure, and that must live with you. I hope you can find the right answers and make it! You are clearly doing all you can. Best wishes.
Michelle


----------



## HelenGee

Sherrie- we must have posted at exactly the same time! I'm so sorry for your losses and the stressful situation you're in. My ic was found at 20w4 (13mm with funnelling) and I had an emergency shirodkhar placed the next day. I think the funnelling must have gone for the op. I last had my cervix scanned at 29 weeks and it was 33mm. I also had the progesterone pessaries. I am now 34 weeks and having my stitch out on dec 20th. I wasn't given a choice about which cerclage, but I have had no prior issues with ic, so I'm thinking mine is purely mechanical. That said, my cervix was giving out by 8 weeks I think, I felt awful pressure and couldn't walk far without feeling like my insides were falling out. Good luck and I hope you find the right ob for you.

Jb- good luck for tomorrow hun, been thinking about you. Are you nervous? I'm hoping that I hold on til dec 20th for my stitch removal, feeling very uncomfortable right now! Lots of love and well done xx


----------



## Sherri81

So, so far it seems those that have had the Sharodkur have had it work out well?

It makes me feel better to know that they will be 1.5cm away from baby, as my cervix is 3 cm long and it will only be going halfway up.

And as far as I was aware, I was doing okay with the McDonald, and truth be told, it was still there when I delivered. I ripped beside it, but the knot never came loose. But by that time I'd been having contractions for about 4 days.

So maybe the Sharodkur is the way to go. I know I have enough cervix left for that...


----------



## jessabella

Thanks hun! I'm so ready but nervous as birth is unknown! I want her in my arms yet love feeling her protected inside of me!! I tell you what I won't miss, feeling wet down below, has been that way for 2-3 days and I don't know what is going on! It's like I'm producing double discharge and also can't hold wee properly!! Sorry tmi!! But eh... With all we have been through!! Hahah!! I will be online while in hospital so will keep you updated!!! I will go at 8:45am so will post shortly after with how it went! I'm really praying for the removal to not be so painfulas this stupid cervic tumour is right next to the stitch and not to mention he tied it double round :shrug:whatever that means!!


----------



## jessabella

well its all done and done...went in and it was painful..but it came out after 5 mins of clip and tug...hubby held my hand..and mum turned away and actually feel asleep :rofl:
anyway...now my cervix has closed back up...was nearly 2cm when they put the stitch in and now im completely closed and only 3/5 engaged :(. The hospital is completely full so said it would take ages for me to get a bed as they had a few emergency c sections that werent planned and since I looked so well to just go home..as I only live 8 mins away from hospital. They want me to try and go in labour on my own for five days and then see the doctor to discuss induction if I dont!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Jb - can't believe I've missed your recent dramas hun. Didn't realise stitch removal was so close. Glad it went ok, and knew your cervix would have stopped misbehaving by now ;)

Hang in there love, not long now and still better to cook baby as long as possible darlin. Those extra few days can make the difference between respiratory distress and none - tho most babies are fine after 37wks thank goodness. 

Extra discharge is very normal for the late stages hun, and shows your cervix is preparing to labour - tho it can take several weeks after its increase. I had lots at 23wks with Evie, and it was a sign that she was sadly on her way :( Also had masses from 36wks with the twinnies - they were still very much "in situ" at 38plus wks however. 

THinking of you, and can't wait to hear baby news xxx


----------



## Vaudha

hey jb cool! (that things went well) and ouch!!!(for the pain). I hope that you get into labour on your own and that they dont have to induce you. Does it still hurt? I mean after few hours of stitch removal?


----------



## jessabella

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Jb - can't believe I've missed your recent dramas hun. Didn't realise stitch removal was so close. Glad it went ok, and knew your cervix would have stopped misbehaving by now ;)
> 
> Hang in there love, not long now and still better to cook baby as long as possible darlin. Those extra few days can make the difference between respiratory distress and none - tho most babies are fine after 37wks thank goodness.
> 
> Extra discharge is very normal for the late stages hun, and shows your cervix is preparing to labour - tho it can take several weeks after its increase. I had lots at 23wks with Evie, and it was a sign that she was sadly on her way :( Also had masses from 36wks with the twinnies - they were still very much "in situ" at 38plus wks however.
> 
> THinking of you, and can't wait to hear baby news xxx

I lizzy...Im just so pleased it is out..and we made it:happydance:
Now I feel like a more normalish pregnant lady....so the MW had a chat with me about how to respond from now on to what may be happening when go into labour instead of just rushing to hospital as it is no longer emergency when things change!! It was great as she was so so so lovely!! 
I actaully dont mind baby O staying for the extra 5 days..as I know its just extra special for her to be inside me for another week..just in case you know..Im just an axious/selfish mummy :dohh: I so desperately want her in my arms..I know we all feel that way towards the end...
however everyone says..you must be so fed up with being pregnant and really I am not..I feel so honourd and blessed to even fall pregnant and to get this far...I feel like I have accomplished the unaccomplishable...dont know if that makes sense:blush:
Anyway I dont like the discharge..but not just that but the wee leaking..its wereied but i feel like I am always leaking..dont have to laugh or anything like that..just sitting there and my wee decides to go..weired I know and embarrasing ..but eh ....doctor said my baby is a big girl so that is why and the pressure is just pushing down on bladder and cervix that is also why I am stinging all the time down below!!

I was surprised when she said that cervix was completely closed although I remember you mentinging that might be the case!! so now I am on my ball bouncing away to get baby more engaged and prepare for the next five days..appointment is on tuesday to see doctor and we will go from there!!

oh ps..doctors instructions were
after 48 hours.....

1. have sex
2. drink some wine
3. have more sex
4. take a bath
5 go for a walk
6. and oh have more sex
7. bounce on ball
8. then come to appointment if nothing has happend by tuesday!!

my husband didnt object to any of this when she was saying this...I thought it was too funny!!


----------



## jessabella

Vaudha said:


> hey jb cool! (that things went well) and ouch!!!(for the pain). I hope that you get into labour on your own and that they dont have to induce you. Does it still hurt? I mean after few hours of stitch removal?


you know what vaudha..it is okay...it hurt so bad for me when she did it and then like 1 min later..bam no pain:haha:
then she said as she was looking up ...im going to clean you now..this wont hurt one bit..
but then I squirmed and wiggled my toes then she said..with a serious face 
"I really think you should reconsider your decision about not having an epidural!":rofl:
She said I was extra sensitive and that I should talk to the anethetist about having an epidurual because even the cleaning should not hurt me at all!! 
But also I think its just weried for me because of the tumour and because of my previous issues with abuse..ect ect...so she said that it might ease my anxiety I had an epidural..
anyway I tell you all this because what she lead on was that I wasnt really feeling pain too much but was just the anxiety of it all..so try to stay calm and not tense up when the time comes..and remember that it is all over so fast..it really was ...I was exspecting it to hurt for ages and was so tense and then like 2 mins it was out and done with ..and I thought there was going to be like blood ect..there was non.....seriously my husband gets more blood from a cut on his finger than I did on the cottton swab when she took it out! :haha:


----------



## dippy

hi ladies thanku for ur replies really appreciate them. 
yes i hav made an appointment with gp for friday and hoping she will treat the thrush and then prescribe me with regular canestan to keep it at bay.
i will mention it to her myself if she doesnt say as i find i am my own doctor these days (oh and u lot r like my free docs without the waiting, queues and the look of 'i havnt got a clue whats rong with u' lol :) ) 

so hoping with the treatment for now, the prevention for future and regular vag swabs we'll b able to stay on top of it. 

i really hope i get further along this time round. 26 weeks is far to early even tho she is ok and i am grateful for her and i love her to bits- the stress was too much, so i am aiming for my useless body to take me to at least 32 weeks. well 37 would b nice but that sorta is wishful thinking. 

anyway i hope ur all well. xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hey Jb

Am soooo glad everything went well, been thinking about you all day. It must be amazing to feel like a normal pregnant lady now. How fantastic for you, I am over the moon that you've made it so far. When I was 38 weeks with Oliver I was told to eat plenty of hot curry, have sex (apparently there are chemicals in sperm that are used in the drugs used to induce labour ewwww!) and drink a herbal tea that stimulates contractions (think it's raspberry leaf but really be sure to double check that in case I've got it wrong). I didn't need any of them, I vacuumed out the back of the car and that did the trick (I walked back into the house thinking "we're all set now then!" 2 hours later my water broke. Have fun! Xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Yeah, semen has Prostoglandins in it which ripen the cervix. That was one of the main reasons we were always told to abstain.. well, that and the fact that he could introduce bacteria into the vagina and irritate the cervix etc. But for women who are only moderately at risk, Drs usually recommend men wear condoms when they have sex. So yeah, if you are trying to get things working, have sex, no condom, and hopefully the prostoglandins will help things along. And nipple stimulation will help as well, as it will release hormones as well.


----------



## jessabella

oh goodness me ..guess I better go give up the goods then :rofl:


----------



## mich1365

You girls are my heroes, or you are crazy:) Even if I NEED to in order to induce, I just dont think I will be able to let my husband near that. After all the medical probing and then with the discharge and my hugeness....nothing sounds more awful than sex. JB...your husband is one lucky man, one whom I dont plan on telling my husband about. I should probably get my husband a prostitute for Christmas:)


----------



## HelenGee

jessabella said:


> oh goodness me ..guess I better go give up the goods then :rofl:

Personally I'd vacuum the car over sex at the moment! Mich you are absolutely right and I don't think my DH will consider my lady bits in the same way EVER again. :rofl: I think my bits need a break as they've been seen by the majority of staff at the local hospital :rofl:


----------



## HelenGee

Vasu - sorry I've only just noticed that you've passed 32 weeks. Well done xxxx

Dippy- good for you. I'm not at all clued up on treating thrush, but there are so many ladies in here who will gladly help when they can. Let us know how you get on. It's difficult but I agree that you have to be your own advocate so much of the time. Fight hard! Xx


----------



## Sherri81

I don't know why I know so much about natural induction techniques when God knows I've never had to use them on myself before :roll:

Apparently if you do it doggy style it works wonders, and the bump is out of the way...


----------



## jessabella

hahah you girls are so funny..Id rather vacuum the car if I had a car!! hahaha
but hubby has been waiting for this..wouldnt go near it with a stitch in there..but he really wants his little girl and for some odd odd reason finds me extreamly sexy no matter what im wearing...with a bump or anything..guess Im lucky but it does prove to be annoying when I just want him to not look my way!! hahaha


----------



## HelenGee

Just thought...after my waters broke I didn't go progress quickly enough in labour and had to be induced. Maybe you have a point JB, better give up the goods! X


----------



## berryblue290

I have been on bed rest for the past week and last week my cervix measured at 2.1 cm and now 2.9 cm... how is this possible?!


----------



## mich1365

My perinatologists call it "dynamic cervix". I was 1.3, after 1 week in bed then 1.7, another week then 2.2, then the 4th week 1.1 and funneling. Then back and forth btwn 1.3-1.7 for the next 4 weeks. In other words, continue to take it VERY easy, unless you see it stay above 2 for the next few weeks. They said it simply cant grow back, but it can lengthen up to 1/2cm at most, in most cases. Still, certainly very good news when the dynamic factor works in positive numbers, not the minus ones! Congrats! What you are doing is working, so keep doing it:)


----------



## Vaudha

hey JB, thanks a lot for putting me at ease. I am 32 now ! and i am so happy. now i wait for 34 weeks :) you have inspired me :) thanks again.


----------



## jessabella

cant wait to hear all about your success and becomming a mummy


----------



## Sherri81

Ok, I think I have a plan, as long as this baby co-operates.

I saw my OB yesterday. Baby is finr, measuring right on, blah, blah, blah. It was really weird though. Its kind of standing upright in there, with its feet flippers on the bottom of my uterus... Never seen one do that before. And it was siggling around, so things are good so far.

So I was talking to my OB abour the Cervico-Isthmic cerclage and I was saying I wasn't so sure about it anymore, because one of the major studies I'd read had a few babies die basically during surgery, and some more died post surgery due to blood vessel compression. So yeah... I don't know if I want those risks. She said she understood and agreed that there are greater risks with that because of how high they are, and how close they are to baby. So we have decided on the Sharodkur. But who is going to do it??

At first she said that Geryy Marquette, the MFM from Vancouver could do it. But I felt like such a bitch because I said I didn't want him to do it.

I'm sure he is a good Dr in his own right, but when I saw him at the end of September, he was a very rigid Dr who was trying to treat my like a text book pregnancy, and he wasn't open to any of my suggestions. So I wasn't too happy with him. He's about 58-65 years old, and I think he is just too 'old school' for me.

So I felt bad for saying it, but I said I didn't want him to do it. So she has sent my referral to one of Dr Marquette's colleagues, and someone she trained with as well, Blair Butler. She said he is really nice, very progressive, reads and does lots of research, and she said he is hot. Lol. So she has sent in a referral for him, and hopefully he will agree to do it.

AND... she has finally agreed to the Nifedipene, BUT only if I agree to stay on hospital bedrest for the entire duration of my treatment. F**k!! I don't know how on earth I could do that.... So I'm thining insted of the 20-32 weeks she wants, I'm going to see if she won't agree to out patient monitoring at my hospital, then only 22-30 weeks in patient at her hospital. Then I will go off the Nifedipene, and whatever happens, happens. I figure if I get to 30-31 weeks, then a baby born then will be fine. Well, not fine, but good enough.


----------



## lizziedripping

Berry blue, bed rest really does work, which is why your cervix is longer. It can literally happen over night x


----------



## NikoleRae

Just wanted to update you ladies! I had my appt yesterday to check my cervical length and it shortened from 1.05cm to .56 cm- I was a little dissapointed but figured I could have worse news. Everyone kept asking me, are you having contractions? And im like.. noo.. so they sent me to the hospital to get my first round of steroid shots and had me hooked up to the toco to look for contractions for a few hours, didn't have any. So today I had to go back to get my 2nd steroid shot and looked for contractions still none. So I got my cerclage at 20 weeks and in 4 weeks it shortened by 50% so hypothetically speaking if I lost my last 50% of cervical length by 28 weeks- can my stitch still hold it together or does that mean I will go into labor? Baby is fine he weighs almost 2.5lbs!! lil porker and I saw him suckin his thumb on the ultrasound and blinking his eyes!!


----------



## Sherri81

Well, I've heard of people hanging in with nothing but a stitch keeping them closed. But if you want to make sure of getting as far as you can, make sure to do bedrest. Only get up to use the bathroom. If you can, keep your feet elevated over your head. Just try to take as much pressure off of your shortening cervix as you can.


----------



## mich1365

NR---my understanding has been that you will not go into labour just because your cervix is shortening. Pre-term labour is another thing and they still dont know what actually causes a woman to labour. After 26 weeks or so you need to labour to give birth, no matter what length your cervix is. It wont open more than 4cm without labour and baby is too big at that point to be affected by that size opening. I basically have no cervix length left and have been dilated for 2 months, but my baby is fine and unaffected. Im 34 weeks and just waiting to labour..as I have no history of pre-term labour and no signs it is on its way, they think I will keep going now. You are getting there....just stay down as these are critical weeks. Hang in there...its not easy but we find a way because we know it is so worth it.


----------



## HelenGee

Nr- I agree, stay in bed now over the next few weeks. I've heard of ladies hanging on by the stitch too. Just take all pressure off your cervix.

Aspen - are you ok? It's been a while and just want to know you're ok xx


----------



## NikoleRae

Thats great to hear! I feel much better! thank you ladies


----------



## Aspen10

Hi, sorry i haven't been on for a while - i have been without my laptop! Lots of new names on here.

JB - hope things are going okay for u, cant believe you have had your stitch out and are now waiting for your baby 

Im doing okay thanks, have reached the 30 week milestone last thursday, so pleased. Had a scan last wednesday and all looking good. Next milestone 32 weeks. I said i would be a bit more active after 30 weeks but just dont have the physical energy. I am suffering with SPD quite bad especially in the mornings. My hands are very stiff as well. Dr says its normal and part of pregnancy! Its the damn relaxin hormone. Both babies are also very active and my stomach pulls all sorts of weird and wonderful shapes!!

Im sorry for the short post, Ill be back on shortly.


----------



## Aspen10

Oh forgot to add, baby weights at 29+6 were : 3lb 11oz and 3lb 12oz!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Glad all ok Aspen ;) WOnderful news that you have reached 30wks, knew you'd do it x

Great weights for twins at 30wks too - think mine were around 4 and 5 at 31wks. Have a look at this website which predicts twin weights, it was still 1Ib off with mine at 38wks, but then they were freaks of nature, so it's hardly surprising :rofl:

https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm


----------



## NikoleRae

Thats great to hear you made it to 30 weeks Aspen, I cannot wait until I can say that!! And you have twins too?? Thats so wonderful, Im very happy for you!


----------



## Vaudha

congrats Aspen!! It feels great to reach each milestone. Take care.

JB- whats up hun?


----------



## HelenGee

Mich- you've made it to 34 weeks! I always know as you're 1 week off my dates. Yippee and congrats xxx

Aspen - so pleased all is well with you, the weights sound brilliant and you're at 30 weeks. I'm only just getting to moving around more, it's very gradual and my neck and chest muscles really hurt now. I've had to do more as my 3 year old has been really poorly and needed the extra Tlc. I even went into (only about 5 metres though) into tesco after my hospital appoint. Was very strange after so long. You're doing brilliantly, just do what feels right, the rest has got you this far so don't overdo it xx


----------



## mich1365

Yeah! Aspen and Jen with twins, both doing great. Jen might be home in a week, now almost 27wks.
Helen, thank you. Funny how we get greedy, huh? We would have signed for 34 a couple months ago, now just want more. 35...36...at least now the goals are short. I remember being 20 so well and just clinging to the idea of 24 and then 28. Ate down at the table with my husband and son last night and it was only the three of us...Grandma, our permanent sitter, was out. It was like we were a normal family again, for the 1st time in a few months. I could not believe how "big" my 2 year old acts now at the table. It was so special and made me even more excited to have our lives back. Soon. Just cant believe how exhausting it is. I cant breathe after a 5 minutes up.


----------



## jessabella

way to go aspen...bet you are excited..keep hanging on...in the 30's always feels great..and just gets bettr the further we get along..
cant wait to see those little twinnies..

Im doing well..just waiting for my princess to make her grand entrance. I have been having more and more contractions and they are getting more and more intense each day..but they aren really overly painful..just make me stop and notice them and I sort of breath through them and just keep going..so I assume I have a long way to go as I hear that when its time that they are very very painful..so IM just trying ot hang on until that time...and not get so impatient..baby has been having a party inside though..just dancing along and making mummy go through pain with her long long legs...Tody I really ventured out into the deep snow to make it to our church in London for the special christmas service.....was well worth it but alot of work walking in the snow!

Tuesday I have an appointment with the consultant so will let you all know what happens.


----------



## x-amy-x

ive got my consultant appt tomorrow... should be the decision making one on the stitch... so scared :( i cant lose another baby


----------



## ccb725

I haven't been on in a little while & I'm getting so excited reading everyone's progress! 

Question for all you ladies. I'm 28+2 & on complete bed rest @ home due to ic. I was last seen & checked nearly 3 wks ago. I was last registered dilated @ 1.4 & cervix length was 3 on an empty bladder and thick. How often should I be checked and or seen @ this point by my OB? Specialist will only check in with my case if I have something come up. I do have weekly nurse visits & weekly labs checking cbc due to heparin injections.

Thanks & congrats to all of you!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ccb - IC is not a threat in itself now that you have reached 28wks, but there is a greater infection risk since you were/are dilated. As many ladies have proven tho, you can make it to term with a dilated/shortening cervix, and the further you progress the further you are likely to progress - if you know what I mean ;)

I'd be happier getting regular OB check ups if i were in your shoes, and if you can then you have nothing to loose hun xxx


----------



## ccb725

lizzie: I'm so glad I'm not in danger of IC anymore! About the infection, what should I be on the lookout for? What do I need to do to avoid it? 
Since I'm on bed arrest, dr said he'll do home visits with basically the doppler. Dr is very doubtful I'll make it full term & he said he's surprised I made it this far! Not very promising, but this blog gives me great hope!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi
Glad everyone's ok. Mich- I know exactly what you mean about craving life again. I've gradually been more active and I'm hoping to take my 3 year old to see Santa sometime this week. I'm really excited, even though I know it will exhaust me. Soon....

Amy- good luck for your appointment. I really hope you get some comforting answers xx

Stitch removal tomorrow.... I'm nervous, 35 weeks is early, but I'm trusting the consultant that it's the right time. She doesn't think I will go straight into labour and would prefer it's removed before labour becomes an issue as it's quite high up. Just hoping we can hang on til 37.....


----------



## lizziedripping

Helengee - best of luck hun, will be thinking about you. It is unlikely that you will go into labour after removal, more women don't than do IYKWIM? I'd just take things easy for 48hrs afterwards. I think you'll be surprised when you make it to 37wks and beyond - damned cervixes suddenly start behaving themselves.................WHEN IT NO LONGER MATTERS grrrrr!!!! :rofl:

ccb - infection tends to trigger contractions, but is sometimes preceeded by dodgy discharge, and/or mild cramps. You can be feverish as well. I think it more likely that you would deliver this baby rather than get an infection...........but I am no expert and as you have already demonstrated these things are seldom predictable hun. Whatever you are doing, keep doing it, your cervix may well have closed up again now, which is why bubs is still sitting tight. Resting really does work my sweet xxx


----------



## ccb725

lizzie: no contractions, no discharge, no cramps & no fever...yay! I'm just hoping and praying I can make it to 37/38 weeks....yes, I'm being greedy, but so many mom's have done it here : )


----------



## jessabella

i cant believ my message never went through..urrgg..makes me angry..anyway good luck helen..
cant be bothered with posting all of it again..having contractions and havent slept since yesterday!! Not enough contractions for labour but enough to make me tired and worn out! boo


----------



## Sherri81

For those that had a Sharodkur... how did they remove it since it is so high up?? Was it painful?


----------



## jessabella

I think you have to go under spinal for the removal sherri..im not sure.


----------



## HelenGee

Ha ha - I can shed some light on that one Sherri- you need a spinal to remove it as it is high up and more often than not, involves moving the bladder slightly. I was given a spinal block, which dulled it, but DIDN'T block the pain! As my consultant was working in there, I said I could feel pain, she carried on while the anaesthetist put the general anaesthetic ready to knock me out. Then I said "ok stop!" and my doc said that she was nearly done. About 10 seconds later of what felt like havingy nerves scraped with a blade, she was finished. And she wasn't happy with the anaesthetist. So... If they come up with the great idea of not totally blocking then pain for a shirodkhar, then I wouldn't recommend it!:wacko:

But I'm home now and apparently all is ok. The anaesthetic seemed to kick in about 30 mins after surgery, so I've been hanging on at the hospital waiting to get my legs back. My doc said it all looked really good inside, and I could go home and be a normal pregnant lady! I've had some bleeding, but then I had quite a lot when it was placed and was warned to expect it. 

Thank you Jb and lizzie for your wishes.:hugs: I'm going to take it steady for a few days at least. It's really comforting to know that there's someone supporting you when you're in a hospital bed feeling a bit lost. 

How are the contractions Jb? 
:hugs:


----------



## mich1365

Congrats Helen!!!! You are through with the final piece of the entire drama before the birth of another beautiful baby! I know this because your first is so adorable:)
xo
Michelle


----------



## MikaylasMummy

wow im sooo excited HG and JB you both have ur stitches out and could have ur lil bubbas anytime!!im hanging out to hear some news!!!hopefully u get to 37 weeks then go!yay for doing so great and keeping them safe


----------



## jessabella

omg the contractions are gonig nuts..im on TENS machine now..I just wish everyone would just stop sending me messages on facebook to say..oh your are in the beggining wait till they really start it will really hurt..why scare someone..dont they know I already know this..and planning for it to increase...goodness me..maybe im just hormonal..hahha
its just annoying..Tommorrow is my appointment to see what they will do and see how far along we have progressed..Im just praying they say oh wow..look you are 4cm :haha:
Or that they will help me go along..or maybe my water will just break tonight..that would be fantastic!!


----------



## HelenGee

Jb- it sounds like you're doing brilliantly. Some people just like to scare you, when the contractions get that painful, that's when you say that you need pain relief if you want it. Please don't worry, you'll sail through, you're doing the difficult bit now. Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## jessabella

thanks for the support hun..I just really hate how some people are so negative about being preganant..I have even deleted some people from my FB who were constantly complaining about how they are so fed up with being pregnant and how they hate being pregnatn at 3rd tri...I love it..im just selfish and want her now..but other than that ..all the pain, heartburn, contractions, sleepless nights, backaches, ect ect..its all worth it for this miracle.


----------



## lizziedripping

JB, labour not that bad hun, the excitement seems to carry you thru x

Helengee, sorry your spinal didn't work love :( It is supposed to be as good as an epidural, they just can't top it up in the same way. I had one to extract my daughter and have the stitch removed, and I didn't really feel anything. 

I had shirodkar removed after twins had been born whilst I was still numbed with epidural. It had become embedded, as shirodkars sometimes do, so it is usually removed under some kind of aneasthetic in theatre. x


----------



## Sherri81

Sh*t!! Since I am on blood thinners, there is no way I can have an epidural or spinal. There is too much of a risk with getting a spinal hematoma and becoming permanently paralyzed. So I guess it will be a general anesthetic for me.... I wonder if they could just do the whole thing at the same time... stitch and baby removal, just like that!

And JB, look, it does hurt. Thats why its called labour. I don't know why people do horror stories and try to scare people. Its like they're all trying to out do one another. But the thing is, no matter how much it hurts, by the time the baby is delivered, you feel 100% better, and within an hour after you have delivered, you will wonder what you were bitching about. Like I remember the pain of delivering Devon... but its just a memory. It was just a memory about 10 minutes afterward. Then I delivered the placenta, which also hurt, but 10 minutes after that I didn't feel any pain. And all I had was gas... So don't worry. Women have been doing this for thousands of years, and you will be fine.

Hey to get labour started really good, why don't you bounce on one of those big bouncy balls. I heard that works... Once again, why do I know how to start labour??


----------



## MikaylasMummy

oooh JB i am hoping u are dilating too!i had sometimes painful braxton hicks for a few weeks with mikayla and at 41 weeks with no labour or real labour pains i was 4cms..sounds like things will start moving very soon i am sooooooo excited to see pics!!
HG i had a spinal for my ceaser and u know how that turned out!!worked perfectly ONCE THEY FINALLY GOT IT IN!but had a bad side effect!!dont trust them at all anymore!


----------



## ccb725

@sherri: what type of thinners are you on??? I'm on heparin injections & I'll be a repeat csection and will require a spinal...yikes!


----------



## Vaudha

I have a tendency of low bp. Before pregnancy, my bp has always been 90/60. And now during the pregnancy it is between 100/70 and 100/60. I am sure during my McDonald stitch removal, they wont put me on any anesthesia. If I deliver normally, is epidural good for me?

I was admitted to hospital during last months as I had mild contractions. They put me on duadilan iv drips which basically relaxes uterus muscles, hence stopping contractions. This medicine also lowers the blood pressure. At one point, I had fainting feeling and could not breath. They had to put me on oxygen mask to help me breath. I was fine later. Sorry for TMI but i am really concerned about my low bp. My gyno have never showed any concerns about my bp so far.
Also, since 10-15 years, I have this low bp episodes once or twice in a year when I actually blackout and fall gradually because of low bp. 
Should I say no to epidural? I am ready to bear the pain as I think I can do it. I am scared of side effects of epidural :(


----------



## Vaudha

And yes, I was on general anesthesia when they put on stitch. I was fie then. I am not very sure how much expert these specialist here who give epidural to me. I heard it is tricky. 
One more thing, if they decide on c-section for me (I have gestational diabetes, so baby may be big, I have scan on 31st Dec, fingers crossed), will they just give spinal at that time? Spinal and epidural are not the same is it? Can spinal also decrease the blood pressure? Sorry for too many questions :(


----------



## ccb725

vaudha: congrats on making it to 32 weeks! I also run VERY low 70/50 when not pg & 90/50's while pg. I've never had blackouts though. I had an epidural with my 1st son & a spinal with my 2nd and I never had a problem. My doctor's never showed concern either. Definitely voice your concerns to your dr. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Vaudha

thank you ccb. I shall discuss with my doc :)


----------



## HelenGee

Hi
Sherri- I'm sure they could remove the stitch under a general anaesthetic, they were ready to give me a general.

Lizzie and MM - thanks! I've had 2 spinals before (one with my c-section and one when my stitch was put in) and both worked brilliantly. I'm grateful it was for stitch removal so it wasn't THE most painful of all procedures and quickly done. 
I know they don't usually give anaesthetic for McDonald stitch removal so I'm glad it had a numbing effect even if it didn't totally work. x

Jb - I know exactly what you mean about feeling blessed. I do too and I got really annoyed with a girl in the opposite bed to me who was complaining about everything. The staff were rushed off their feet, but were taking great care of her and all she could do was moan about being pregnant and the midwives not looking after her. She sent her mum to McDonald's as she said she wasn't being fed and then wouldn't eat the perfectly fine dinner, asking for 3 desserts instead. It's so upsetting, makes you want to shake people by the throat! X


----------



## jessabella

well just got home..doctor gave me a sweep..a good one..wasnt too painful really...20 mins later contractions came on strong again...I am 2.5cm..she said not quite 3 yet but nearly..and said that she feels that I will go in labour very soon..within the next 48 hours she believes as baby is ready to go and everything looks very good. She also booked me for an induction on boxing day just in case nothing happens..had a time available today but she really wants me to try and go in labour with the sweep as they are very keen for me to go naturally. The next date was only boxing day so thats what I got which I am very happy with. I do however hope that baby comes on her own. 
Doctor said if we do go on to induce then she will only use one gel insert and then break waters as she feels I am so close that is all I would need.


----------



## Susanah

Oooh JB am excited for you !! let us know!!!

Vaudha - I can try answer anaesthetic related questions - I give spinals/epidurals and GAs frequently to patients. 
Spinals go into the bottom of your spinal cord where the nerves have stopped and its a one off injection, very tiny needle. Epidurals go into the space outside of the spinal cord, closer to your skin. The drugs spread across the membrane between this space and the spinal cord space, to the nerves of the spinal cord. We leave a little tube in that space to give drugs - a top up dose - as pain increases or drugs wear off. The drugs we give and painkillers (opiate) and Local anaesthetic. The doses do not usually effect the baby to any significant degree.

Epidurals decrease your BP far less than spinals - but there are many simple medicines that can be given at the same time as a spinal/GA to stop your blood pressure going too low. 

The most important thing is that you are feelin in control of what is going on.
Epidurals are fantastic, as are spinals. 
I have had a couple of spinals and would recommend them to almost anyone. 
I need to have a medicine to increase my blood pressure during my last spinal and it just goes into the drip. 
It is standard practice to have blood pressure raising medicine drawn up and ready to give before going anywhere near a pregnant lady, as low BP is so very common. it has virtually no side effects and is given regularly. 
Also, your BP is very low in the first and second trimester, but raises towards the middle and end of the third. All anaesthetists should be very prepared to cope with low BP/high BP as its part of the package with pregnancy. 
If you have any specific questions - just ask. 

Sherri - see nearer the time. GA is a likely option but you would want to do it a few weeks before EDD. Some of the drugs cross the placenta can make baby a bit floppy. We do do GAs for emergency sections/elective sections, but limit the amount of drugs given until baby is out, then we give the pain killers etc. 
They may elect to GA Section you and remove stitch at that point due to all your complications. They will probably alter your anticoagulation regime before doing anything surgically, but it depends what you are on and dosage. 

Susanah


----------



## Susanah

Lizzie - cant pm you! your box is full x


----------



## HelenGee

Jb - ooooh spool excited for you. Your doc is right it is better to try to get moving without the drugs. The gels are ok, it's the iv syntocin that can get a bit annoying, but it sounds like you're well on your way. Good luck hun


----------



## Vaudha

Thanks for the information susanah. 
So, epidural is better than spinal? Any specific reason to chose either of them?
I will talk to my dr on 31st and will discuss with you again.


----------



## Susanah

Depends what for. You can do c section under either but spinal more reliable analgesia. 
For stitch removal, spinal, if needed. My last stitch was removed with no anaesthesia and it was painless. 
For normal labour - epidural. 
For emergencies - Spinal or GA.


----------



## JulieWoolie

I have good news! Had another scan today and my cervix has gone from 2.1 to 3.4! Just from resting and taking Cyclogest. Part of me thinks negatively, 'it'll be a dynamic cervix and it'll probably be 1.5 next time', part of me wonders if the scan was done properly the first time (maybe I was 3.1 not 2.1 and it was a typo?!) but part of me just thinks YES! Got another scan in a fortnight, so if it's still in the 3s then I may be ok afterall. I am still only 22 weeks though, so it is still early days. 

Reading all your stories helps me so much, and if my story continues to be a happy one I hope it helps others who need reassurance. Keep you posted!


----------



## Vaudha

congrats on your cervix length joolie. I understand you doubting. I get sceptical about many things. But one thing is for sure, resting do wonders. So keep resting. I am sure u will do great.


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks Susanah, just emptied it ;)

For what it's worth girls, I had both spinal and epidural for my c-section. They were anticipating potential problems because it was twins tho x


----------



## Sherri81

Well, I am on Fragmin 5000 units injections right now, as well as one aspirin a day. At 20 weeks I increase my Fragmin to 75oo units.

I was under GA with the McDonald stitch placement with Devon. Obviously I had no anesthetic to remove it, as it was removed after I delivered her. They had talked about switching my blood thinner regime closer to when they thought I would deliver, but then, of course, things went pretty emergently with Devon. And that is what I am scared of this time as well.

One thing that really worries me is that I will get to, I don't know.... 26 weeks or something, so before they change my blood thinner regime, and that all of a sudden I will go into labour, and then they will have to put me out to remove the cerclage, and that could be time I could be spending with the baby in case the worst case scenario happens. That would kill me if they had to put me out completely, and then the baby died while I was still under...


----------



## Vaudha

Hi,
Today morning at around 3 a.m I had upper abdominal pain which lasted for half a minute or so. Then I again had it at 4:15 and 5:15. There was no increase in intensity as such. But because of pain I felt very much exhausted. Since then I am having this pain on and off. Again, the pain is only in upper abdomin. I went to hospital with my hub anyway. They did NST and said everything is well. They did not see contractions and they noted baby's movements with HB ranging 135-165. I came back home. But I am still getting this pain on and off. I feel very tired. Is it something to worry? Are these braxton hicks contractions? How long do BH last? one day? 2 days? The pain is quite a discomfort and more than anything, I am worried :(


----------



## Vaudha

or is it labor?? :(


----------



## HelenGee

Vasu - is the pain just under your ribs on the right and left sides? If so, it could be bowel pain. I've had 2 nights of horrible pain at the top of my abdomen like that, they even felt like contractions. But when I was put on the ctg monitor there were no contractions. The doc examined me and said that the 2 sides just under the ribs are your bowels, which are getting squashed up more and more. This happened to me at about 30 weeks.

As long as the pain subsides as mine did, there should be nothing to worry about. If they put you on the monitor they can tell if you're having tightenings. On another occasion they told me I was having tightenings which I could only just about feel, so I doubt it is labour. 

But, if you are worried then don't worry about asking them again, the reassurance may relax you a bit more.

Take care xx


----------



## Vaudha

hi helen,
I went to hospital again. They did NST again, and they noticed no contractions. The pain is in the upper abdomen and not in sides. They asked me to take antacid and a pain killer. I felt better for a while and its back again. I feel very tired and do not feel like eating. I dont know what kind of pain is this. Another 3 weeks to remove my stitch. I am praying to go everything well :(


----------



## Vaudha

whats CTG monitor? They just put NST machine for me said if I have contractions it will be caught there. I hope all is well. I went twice to hospital today and they sent me back both times. I guess they are sure that nothing is wrong. The baby is moving real lot. That is a good sign right?

-Vasu


----------



## HelenGee

Vasu- a ctg sounds exactly the same as the monitor you were put on. I don't know what it stands for "tocograph" maybe? But, it would register any contractions. It measured some braxton hicks that I couldn't even feel. I think it sounds more like a digestive pain than a contraction pain.

Sometimes, when the baby is active, they just keep punching and kicking your stomach and bowels. It sounds like that's what is happening here. Plus everything is getting more squashed. I'm not suprised you don't want to eat. I eat small meals about 6 times a day. Anything too big and I really suffer for it. I'd love to order some takeaway or go for a meal, but there's no point as I'll be rolling round the sofa in discomfort! :wacko:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

JB how u holding up?any progression?im going to be one of those annoying people that asks u every day!at least if u dont want to be bothered u dont have to check unlike texts and calls!lol


----------



## jessabella

MikaylasMummy said:


> JB how u holding up?any progression?im going to be one of those annoying people that asks u every day!at least if u dont want to be bothered u dont have to check unlike texts and calls!lol

I dont mind..you can ask anytime..haha Imight winge though...trying not too..Im still fertalised!:cry:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

lol whinge away the waiting game is terrible especially since u spend ur whole pregnancy thinking theyr guna come early!after i reached 33 weeks i fully believed i was going to go full term or at least make it right to the ceaser date as i had threatened preterm with mikayla and i then went 9days over before being induced so i had this weird notion in my head that my body was just unable to initiate labour on its own and i would never go naturally.lol.was a bit wrong about that!
good luck and make sure u keep us posted!im sooo excited to know her name and see some gorgeous pics!
sooo many of my friends were texting me when koby was born bugging me for pictures they couldnt even wait til i was out of hospital.lol.so i had to get oh to bring the laptop and wireless usb modem in to the hospital and had to put them up on facebook!


----------



## lizziedripping

Vasu hun, try not to panic, the pains you describe don't sound at all like labour or even BH contractions. COntractions, BH or otherwise are very much "centred" in the lower abdomen and radiate outwards and round the back. They feel like mild/moderate period cramps to begin with, and get more and more intense - but defo not under the ribs/upper abdomen.

In the later stages of pregnancy you do get so many aches and pains that it almost becomes unbearable. You can imagine with the twinnies and their combined size that I could barely move, and I had cramps, back ache, bowel pain, and constant discomfort in those last 8wks - none of which was anything like the "real thing". Try not to worry love xxx


----------



## Vaudha

helen and lizzie - you are right. Baby is moving and kicking unusually a lot. As long as I know there is nothing wrong going on, I can bear this discomfort :) Thanks for consoling me. I really needed that.


----------



## jessabella

MikaylasMummy said:


> lol whinge away the waiting game is terrible especially since u spend ur whole pregnancy thinking theyr guna come early!after i reached 33 weeks i fully believed i was going to go full term or at least make it right to the ceaser date as i had threatened preterm with mikayla and i then went 9days over before being induced so i had this weird notion in my head that my body was just unable to initiate labour on its own and i would never go naturally.lol.was a bit wrong about that!
> good luck and make sure u keep us posted!im sooo excited to know her name and see some gorgeous pics!
> sooo many of my friends were texting me when koby was born bugging me for pictures they couldnt even wait til i was out of hospital.lol.so i had to get oh to bring the laptop and wireless usb modem in to the hospital and had to put them up on facebook!

hahah IM way to adicted to the itnernet to not be online..I think I will be posting on facebook on my iphone whilst pushing..hahahah and will post photos right after baby is clean and I freshen up!! im weired liek that though:shrug:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

woohoo so we dont have to wait long at all then!!do u mind if i add u on facebook so i can see the whole lot not just the few u manage to get on here?i have millions more of koby on my facebook!


----------



## jessabella

oh yeah ..definantly add me 
you can find me under Jessica Stewart ([email protected])

PS MERRY CHRISTMAS...
Its Christmas already back home!!


----------



## Emilyc

Hi Ladies,

I went to the jr this morning for my weekly scan on my cervix!I am now 21 weeks 3 day my cervix is 23mm he said something about funneling? . He said see you next friday and nothing more. I am so worried but the consultant seemed not to be?!.

Any advice would be great xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Emily. Funneling means your cervix is slightly open at the top - imagine a plastic funnel that you would use to fill a drink bottle, that's how your cervix is looking. The 23mm is the amount of closed cervix below the funneling. I personally would be asking what they intend to do about this hun. The funneling means that your cervix has begun to chang eunder the weight of your growing baby, and needs close monitoring at least. There is also a chance they could still place a stitch at this stage.

In the meantime, I would rest - complete rest if possible. That can actually change your cervix and it CAN close up again. I have always said that if they scanned every woman's cervix in pregnancy, they'd see many more with changing cervixes who still make it to term. Try not to panic at this stage, but I would definitely be taking the weight off and not over doing things over CHristmas. Good luck hun, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Emilyc

Hi thanks so much for the reply! The only thing thats keeping me from going frantic is that I am under the FMU team at the Jr!. My consultant is one of the best he has a web site for private scans also. Look at www.oxfordfetalmedicine.com. Im so hoping that he would have done something today if he was worried.
I keep getting lots of pains but cant face going back in today! .
I think my pains worse as Im worried. He said my cervix is behaving its self for now! but he wants me back in next friday. x


----------



## Emilyc

Also he did say when he first looked my cervix was 29mm then it went to 23mm and that they can change all the time?. Also I have had 6 D&Cs one an op for cancer cells in my cervix and womb. I was told that some woman have so much scar tissue that that acts as a stitch?.
I have a colposcopy on wed as I have been spotting from day one! fingers crossed all will be ok. 
Im on 400mg of cyclogest and my blood thinners still x


----------



## mich1365

Emily..yes, your cervix can change daily, hourly, up and down and back again. It is a dynamic body part. Much more for some of us than others. 
Happy Holidays everyone...it is because our babies are staying put!!!


----------



## HelenGee

I hope everyone's had a calm and wonderful Christmas.

Susannah - 28 weeks is it now? Yippee, well done, go buy those little socks x

Mich - thanks for the lovely things you said about Oliver. 35 weeks, we'll both try and hang on til 37, what do you think?

Jb- is induction today? Good luck hun all will be wonderful. Thinking of you.

I'm having a mild panic, baby feels low, I'm getting loads of discharge and all I want to do is laundry and clean (which I'm not, but visiting family on Christmas day felt like a massive inconvenience- they're all going to hate me when this is over!).

Keep baking everyone (apart from nikita and Jb of course!). Much Christmas love,

Helen xx:hugs:


----------



## mich1365

I understand Helen. It is not normal to have such a strong nesting urge and not be as able to do it. I have so much family here as well, mostly to help me. But that help is with cooking and caring for my 2 year old. I need nesting help!!!! The house is so out of order since I have not been able to take care of it for 4 months, and Im so anxious to clean every cabinet, get the baby stuff out, fix everything that needs repair. I think I will start today since I am 35 weeks (37 is the perfect goal...40 sounds like torture) and if I go into labor I will blame everyone...husband mainly...for not helping me. Oh we bed rest victims...we are surely fun to be around:)


----------



## Vaudha

hee hee mich 
I feel the same, i get an urge to clean things up. I am still 33 weeks , so I wait :)

JB - all the best :) thinking of you and really eager to see bub's and your's pic. Wish you good luck dear. I am sure everything will go just great.


----------



## HelenGee

Mich- I like your thinking..and yes I am a nightmare to be around, one minute I'm uncertain and crying, the next I want everything in order ready for the baby. Will we ever be ourselves again? I don't mind the sleep deprived, tired version if me, I mean the calm and relaxed version of me who can manage children, cooking and LIFE. :wacko:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Helen, Mich and Vaudha your all doing so well!!i cant believe uv all gotten so far!!
i am so annoyed i was going to add JB on facebook but i think i did it too late so now im not guna get her updates!!
just a little update on us..koby was sleeping pretty badly up until christmas night when he slept for 4hours then 2 1/2 hours!!that was amazing for him!lol..and on christmas day he also gave daddy his very first smile which was very sweet.last night he slept from 10-2 the 2-5 then 5-7.30!sounds horrible im sure but for us it was heaven..lol.he is still on infacol and it seems to be working fantastically.
cant wait to hear JB's exciting news!


----------



## lizziedripping

Sounds like a pretty good night for a 6wk old Nik. My babies have never slept more than 3/4 hrs until they're atleast 8wks. Very soon he should drop the 2am feed so you can get him from 10pm to 5am - BLISS ;) xxx

Helen, you are doign so well, and your tiredness and heightened emotions are all very normal hun. It's a pretty stressful time of yr anyway, but throw into the mix a complicated pregnancy in its final stages and it's hardly suprising you're struggling.

Merry Christmas to all my firends here, and here's hoping we have some beautiful bouncing bubbas to look forward to in 2011 xxx


----------



## jessabella

quick update..finally home after a long 24 hours...well we were meant to have an induction at 6pm but my waters broke at 11am...so went to hospital at 1pm...was checked and was 5cm but then stayed that way for for hours and was detereminded i couldnt dialate because baby was back to back..so ended up getting induction drip after all..
well all went well and little one arrived at 1 15am..midwives made me stay in for 18 hours to make sure all was well and to help with breastfeeding...
so finally home now..and just over the moon....was emotional at first and didnt know how I felt but really feeling much better now..especially after a few feedings it makes me feel better to be honest the more I get the hang of it!! 
will update more later..off to feed little one and then get some sleep!
 



Attached Files:







bedtime.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 15









custom nappy.JPG
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 15









cute cute.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 16









aww.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## lizziedripping

OMG OMG OMG - she's here - oh JB she is beautiful hun................I am crying as I write this and think of your journey to this point.

A huge congratulations to you both, your little miracle has made it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jessabella

i forgot to say..she was so huge...at 38w 4d...she weighed 8lb 4oz and 53cm long!


----------



## Sherri81

Holy crap, congrats!! What day was she born on?


----------



## jessabella

today at 1:15am


----------



## mich1365

Yeah!!!!! She is beautiful and easy to see all the love in that photo of the three of you.
Now the good stuff begins. It will be the best thing in life!
38 is the perfect gestation. Full term yet no having to wait any longer. Well done!
xo


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Jessabella she is beautiful u did so well i am so happy for you!!x


----------



## Vaudha

congrats JB!!!! :hugs: Oh my god!! I am getting goose bumps ! One day she is inside you and the next she is out in this world ! sounds so miraculous. I cant wait for that experience. She is sooooo cute....... My heartly congratulations to both mom and dad :flower:


----------



## Vaudha

Hi everyone,
I have a small doubt.
During my 32,33 weeks , baby was moving so much so that it used to hurt and I couldnt sleep. Now during my 34th week, I have many movements but the intensity is low. I am making sure that I count at least ten kick counts after each meal. Is that all right? Your reassurance always put me into ease :)


----------



## Vaudha

Hi,
I just came to know that my dear sister-in-law who is 36 weeks has IUGR. At 36 weeks her boy measures only 33 weeks :( I am really really concerned. Doctor is going to induce her on 2nd Jan. She will be completing 37 weeks then. Baby weighs only 4 pounds. Her first baby was also the same case. My niece is very petite for 5 years. My brother and my sis-in-law have struggled a lot after my niece was born because of her inability to swallow anything. 
I wonder why this IUGR happens. May be the placenta is not functioning as expected. She also had GD but after 32 weeks she is not needing insulin anymore. I read that this sudden disappearing of GD before child birth is an indication that placenta not functioning as expected. 
They were in US during the first pregnancy and now they are back to india when my sis-in-law was 32 weeks. Neither in US nor in India they did anything for her condition except that they induced her after 37 weeks to bring her out.

I am sorry for the off topic post. But I am so concerned.


----------



## HelenGee

Jb- OMG I am in love, she is beautiful. What a gorgeous little princess. Well done and congratulations. I'm crying as I type. Enjoy all the great times, you deserve it xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jessabella

hey where is everyone..been quiet for two days..how are we all doing..still praying thinking of you girls!! 
Baby Olivia is doing great...remarkable how long she is and how much she weight yet her clothess (up to 8lb) are still so big on her:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







mummy.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Aspen10

Congratulations jb, your princess is so beautiful. Hope all others are doing ok. I'm typing from my iPhone as we have moved into our new house and Internet not yet functioning :-( so will have to keep this short! 

I'm 32 weeks tomorrow  hAve a scan on Friday so will def update after that. Can't wait to see how much twins weigh x


----------



## Aspen10

Jb - glad u are feeling much better now u are home. Such a good weight too. You both must be over the moon


----------



## Vaudha

hey JB! she is so cuuuteee. I love her name "olivia". You look lovely holding her. You must feel so proud!

Congratulations Aspen on 32 weeks. I know it just feels awesome to complete 32 :)
Let us know how the scan goes.

-Vasu


----------



## mich1365

Congrats on 32 Aspen! JB...you look like a natural Mama! I wish we all lived close so we could celebrate together a bit.
Had an appt yesterday at 35+2. We could finally say "we made it!" Our little guy is 5.8 pds and all is very well. They dont know what is going on with my cervix and dont care anymore, which is fine with me. Now they see no reason we wont keep going since there are no pre-labor symptoms, but I think at 37 wks I will start to overdo it a bit around here to try to get the ball rolling. I feel I dont have 40 in me even if baby does! This kind of pregnancy has taken it's toll as everyone here knows very well, but I know at this point I should shut up and just be happy!


----------



## RainbowGift

Congratulations, JB! She is so beautiful. And, congratulations to all of you who are doing so well!

I am still in the hospital. They checked me yesterday and I was dilated from 1 to 2 cm. There hasn't been any cervical length left for some time now and she can feel baby A moving when she checks my cervix.

They are going to check again on Friday and then think about letting me go home again. I'm having a weak day today. I have been crying a lot. At 25 weeks, when I came in here, they thought I would have the babies that night. I've made it three more weeks and I am so grateful, but I am still so scared... and I want so much more. I should be grateful period and I should be thinking positively. I just fell out of that good thinking today. At 28 weeks chances of survival are soooo good, but there are still so many problems to worry about. The fact that I wasn't released yesterday has really gotten to me. *sigh*


----------



## mich1365

Jen,
You are doing great and it is so understandable that you feel scared to death. I just want to remind you of one positive explanation. I know there are other scenarios but remember my situation...a cervix dilating does not always indicate labor is imminent. All the peri's that worked on me said my dilation was normal and to be expected for a 1cm cervix that is so weak and thin. It can open to 3-4cm just from being weak, without any labor. Takes labor to go beyond 4cm and your babies are too big now to come out without labor. Sounds like you are not having any pre-term labor... contractions...bleeding, or are you? I was 1cm at 23 weeks...still 1cm at 28...and have not been checked internally since but am sure I am more now, based on discharge. Now 35 weeks and no signs of labor anytime soon! So this could be you too! I hope so!!! Good luck and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Susanah

Wow JB am SOOOO happy to see the lovely pics of your Olivia safe in this world. What a journey. You must be so relieved and happy! 

Ive made it to 27 weeks +3 and baby still kicking away, things seem ok. Just wanted to wish everyone a very belated happy christmas and early happy new year! Hope it brings us the happiness and luck we are all praying for. 

Susanah


----------



## RainbowGift

Thanks so much, Michelle... as always! xoxo
I haven't had contractions for a few weeks now, so I hope you're right and it's just the weakness of the cervix.


----------



## lizziedripping

RG hun, so glad to hear from you, and sorry you are having a bad day - but totally understandable my love xx You have done so well to have made it to 28wks, and the fact that you haven't dilated more than a cm in the last few weeks is amazing. I know you are probably lying there wishing you could just make it to 30wks and beyond - (I have been there), but please remember, there is still every chance you could. One week seems like an eternity in your position, but funnily enough the weeks do pass, the babies do stay put and before you know it, you're at full-term!!

Please keep hoping hun, every week past 28 is now a bonus. Tho I too was dissatisifed with 28wks, my consultant breathed a huge sigh of relief when I made it that far because babies chances are massively improved from then. My thoughts and prayers are with you sweet xxx

Aspen - I'm getting really excited for you now. I knew you'd do it hun - and I know you'll be going 'all the way' ;) Once I hit 32wks, I began to let myself dare to dream I might make 38, and used to fantasise about getting there and what it would be like to hold 2 full term babies in my arms. I quite envy you that exciting "home straight" period, when you can finally begin to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. I loved being pregnant, and once the fear had subsided I relished it. I'm thrilled for you love - let me know how scan goes xxx


----------



## mich1365

I just had a realization as I was exchanging a private message with a member here and I wanted to share it...
I have been on another support group specifically for IC for the last few months, in addition to this one. 
NOT ONE SINGLE PERSON with IC or short cervix has delivered btwn 26-36 weeks on either of these. And on the other, I have looked back at the history. Not one, and there are a ton more women on the other forum particularly. The ones that do deliver in this frame have had other issues...like a history of pre-term labor or preclampsia for example.
I feel like this is really good indication that all 5 perinatologists that worked on me over the course of 8 weeks were probably very correct in stressing to a horrified me, over and over, that if you make it past 26 or so, you will likely keep going!
They believe more and more that it is a hormone released from the baby, when the baby is ready, that begins labor. If that is the case, it is not the cervix opening that will bring it on. So, even if an IC or short C opens as far as it can without labor, a baby after 26-27 is not affected because he/she is just too big. 
So, what I am saying is, if this is true, that everyone here (most) who is past 26 or so has really good reason to start to worry less and hope for many more weeks!!!
Personally, I got off bed rest at 33 weeks and have been doing more and more around the house...now 36 on Sunday. Still not leaving the house and laying down every hour or so. I can tell my cervix is still open/funneled, as it has been since week 23, and I get very sore from the pressure on it when up. But makes sense that it does not matter now, as they said.
Anyway, just want everyone here to feel very hopeful as the New Year begins, because you probably have every good reason to be hopeful based on the fact there seem to be no deliveries on either forum in the early-mid 3rd trimester. Here is to a happy 2011 with lots of healthy babies and happy IC endings!
Michelle


----------



## x-amy-x

Hiya sorry ive not been here for a while!

little update on me.

My 1st cervical length at 12 weeks was 2.3cms
Got rescanned at 15 + 3 weeks to be told it was 4cm (didnt even know this was possible)
2 days after that scan I was admitted to hospital with excessive bleeding and it was found the neck of my womb was opening through internal exam. I spent christmas in hospital on IV antibiotics for an infection.

I got out on monday and have a weeks course of antibiotics still to finish. They've not checked my cervix since and wont til 20 weeks now. I'm so confused!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey ladies..hope u all had a good time over the christmas new year period..how are u all doing?been a bit on the quiet front for a few days!!
just a little update on us..koby is going really really well he is absoloutley massive and has started only waking up once a night!! idont know myself anymore..haha..he goes down at 9.30 wakes at 2or3 am and then sleeps til 5-6 has a little feed then in til 7.30..so nice to actually have a bit of routine and to know what to expect at night now!mikayla is going really well with toilet training too only had one day with two out of the ordinary accidents other than that shes doing great!finally!!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,

Amy- have they said why they're not going to check your cervix? The length sounds good, but I'm so sorry you've had to cope with infection too. I really hope that everything runs smoothly for you, but I don't know how to help. Could you make another appointment with your consultant to review when you've finished the antibiotics, then you can tell them your concerns? 

Mich- the info you gave about people not delivering prematurely after 26 weeks when there are no other issues rings true with my consultant telling me at my 26 week appointment that she didn't think pre-term labour was now an issue as the stitch seemed to be strong and my issues were mechanical not related to unexplained pre- term labour. 

RG- you're doing brilliantly, hang on in there. 28 weeks does seem far too soon, I was never satisfied with every goal, but my consultant breathed a massive sigh of relief when I hit 28 weeks. A friend of mine has twin nephews who were born at 30 weeks. They are 1 now and are thriving.

Nikita- Koby and mikayla sound fab- we didn't toilet train Oliver til he was nearly 3. He did it very quickly, but to be so good at 2 years old is fab. Sounds like Koby is sleeping great too, what a little prince! 

I'm 37 weeks and 2 days, still hanging on, but don't know for how much longer as the baby feels even lower. I really want to get to my section date, which is at 39 weeks (13 days away) but I'm not convinced! 

Jb- how's it going? I'm so jealous you have your little princess. She is just beautiful x:hugs:


----------



## JulieWoolie

Hey ladies. Quick update for you all.

After my inital 20 week scan showing my cervix at 2.1, I had another 2 weeks later and it was 3.4. Today had my 24 week and it's back down to 2.3. Bit of a bummer, but there's no funnelling, cramps or bleeding so I'm not too worried. It means still being signed off work for me, so I'm still chilling for then next.... whenever! But I'm still over 24 weeks which is a bonus! Had my steroids today for baby's lungs so at least if anything happens it'll be more prepared. Next app a week Thursday so see what size it is then! 

Did anyone else have a 2cm cervix and go full term, without the stitch? I'm not particulary worried at the mo as I've had no other signs. I'm hoping it's just a small cervix which will go a long way as there's no other problems. Maybe not? The Cyclogest seem to be doing the job!


----------



## mich1365

JW...Me....a 1.5 cm cervix with funneling and dilation, NO stitch, now over 36 weeks. You are in great shape and will certainly be fine, at least according to my doctors view!
Nikita...Ahhh. Your life is grand sounding. Nice to know in a couple months or less for some of us, most here will be in your shoes. The potty training not so sure. My guy is just over 2 and I have yet to imagine how I will train him while adjusting to having a newborn...a lot of what is to come is a mystery:)
Helen...your next and we can't wait!!!! Thinking of you.
xo


----------



## lizziedripping

Amy - how are you now hun? Bit worried about you since reading about your stay in hospital. It isn't wise to keep having internals given your temperamental cervix, but don't hesitate to get checked out if anything changes. Keep us posted x

JW - that's very good news hun. At 24wks, your cervix is a good length and not much longer now before you are out of the "danger zone" anyway. Keep resting, it really does lengthen the cervix. x


----------



## berryblue290

So happy to read all the updates on you ladies, makes me feel better.
I will be 28 weeks Saturday, my doctor has stopped checking my cervix as there isn't anything we can do anymore about the cervix. It started at 2.5 went down to 2.1 and last time after a few weeks of bed rest was 2.9 so I was told to stay on bed rest I am still using progesterone suppositories, and on bed rest but kind of modified it myself. I have been getting up every couple days and getting out of the house, but mainly just laying in bed. Feeling the baby a lot more now as I have an anterior placenta so it makes me feel a lot less neurotic!!
If anyone else is using progesterone or used progesterone, how long did you continue to use it until? then End?


----------



## Vaudha

berryblue290 said:


> If anyone else is using progesterone or used progesterone, how long did you continue to use it until? then End?

berryblue, I was on progesterone for almost 16 weeks!!! From 18th week to 34 weeks. My doctor asked me to stop it just few days before. I guess it is safe and in fact helpful keeping the uterus relaxed and to maintain cervix length.

Girls, I have a question. How should be the kick count. All this time my baby was kicking a real lot. Since 2-3 days it is quite less. I do feel movements though but not as much as before.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

just a question ladies does anyone know if the use of progesterone in pregnancy can cause the bub to be born with excess hair?my little monkey has hair all over his shoulders back and ears hes a very hairy little guy..my side of the family is hairy but none of us were born with so much!


----------



## Vaudha

hmmmm this makes me worried. I have heard/read that progesterone in pregnancy can cause the bub to be born with facial hair and excess hair. What if my baby is girl ? :( (In india we do not get to know the gender of the baby).


----------



## Susanah

Hi all

I dont know if this helps, but I was told not to use progesterone because of this, as having a girl. It is thought to cause masculinisation of the fetus. I don't know a huge amount about it but my obstetrician was against progesterone for this reason. Also he said there was very little strong evidence for it working at present. At the time (10 weeks ago) I was pretty keen to have it as was so uncertain about the pregnancy surviving. But we have got this far :)

With all these things - there is very little evidence - and progesterone seems to have been valuable to many I have met on this forum. At one point I felt I was the only woman with IC not having it and asked again for it, only to be told the above (again!)
There are some major trials going on using progesterone - but they havn't reached the north of england. 

Am now 28 weeks + 3 and going for a growth scan tomorrow. Nervous but hopeful.
Interestingly, in contrast to many people on here, I have not had my cervix "checked" since my stitch, though on the last growth scan the ultrasonographer could see a closed internal Os. Such very different management of the same condition. 

Happy new year to all

Susanah


----------



## jessabella

HelenGee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Amy- have they said why they're not going to check your cervix? The length sounds good, but I'm so sorry you've had to cope with infection too. I really hope that everything runs smoothly for you, but I don't know how to help. Could you make another appointment with your consultant to review when you've finished the antibiotics, then you can tell them your concerns?
> 
> Mich- the info you gave about people not delivering prematurely after 26 weeks when there are no other issues rings true with my consultant telling me at my 26 week appointment that she didn't think pre-term labour was now an issue as the stitch seemed to be strong and my issues were mechanical not related to unexplained pre- term labour.
> 
> RG- you're doing brilliantly, hang on in there. 28 weeks does seem far too soon, I was never satisfied with every goal, but my consultant breathed a massive sigh of relief when I hit 28 weeks. A friend of mine has twin nephews who were born at 30 weeks. They are 1 now and are thriving.
> 
> Nikita- Koby and mikayla sound fab- we didn't toilet train Oliver til he was nearly 3. He did it very quickly, but to be so good at 2 years old is fab. Sounds like Koby is sleeping great too, what a little prince!
> 
> I'm 37 weeks and 2 days, still hanging on, but don't know for how much longer as the baby feels even lower. I really want to get to my section date, which is at 39 weeks (13 days away) but I'm not convinced!
> 
> Jb- how's it going? I'm so jealous you have your little princess. She is just beautiful x:hugs:


We are going well...Olivia hasnt put on any weight yet but is feeding well. She had bad bad wind though..so now she is on infacol and will be increasing the dose to two dropers instead of one droper today :( I hate seeing her squirm around and whinging with discomfort..but she doenst cry much which is a big blessing.
If that doesnt work then will be eliminating foods from my diet..which will be hard as I dont eat very much or a variety of things anyway...
Even still she keeps stealing our heart and of course our world is all about her..she is sleeping well and gives me atleast 6 hours each night of unbroken sleep which is all I need on a normal day to be honest. The price of that is that sleep is only after her 4/5am feed. So Im usually drifting in and out of sleep from 1-5am or either I just stay up and watch tv until then. :dohh:

I am doing well except I still have SPD and the pain comes when I walk too far..but I sitll push anyway..

Its good to hear that everyone is still doing well!!


----------



## jessabella

MikaylasMummy said:


> hey ladies..hope u all had a good time over the christmas new year period..how are u all doing?been a bit on the quiet front for a few days!!
> just a little update on us..koby is going really really well he is absoloutley massive and has started only waking up once a night!! idont know myself anymore..haha..he goes down at 9.30 wakes at 2or3 am and then sleeps til 5-6 has a little feed then in til 7.30..so nice to actually have a bit of routine and to know what to expect at night now!mikayla is going really well with toilet training too only had one day with two out of the ordinary accidents other than that shes doing great!finally!!


aww bless good job for Mikayla..and sounds like Koby is doing well too!!:happydance:


----------



## jessabella

Susanah said:


> Hi all
> 
> I dont know if this helps, but I was told not to use progesterone because of this, as having a girl. It is thought to cause masculinisation of the fetus. I don't know a huge amount about it but my obstetrician was against progesterone for this reason. Also he said there was very little strong evidence for it working at present. At the time (10 weeks ago) I was pretty keen to have it as was so uncertain about the pregnancy surviving. But we have got this far :)
> 
> With all these things - there is very little evidence - and progesterone seems to have been valuable to many I have met on this forum. At one point I felt I was the only woman with IC not having it and asked again for it, only to be told the above (again!)
> There are some major trials going on using progesterone - but they havn't reached the north of england.
> 
> Am now 28 weeks + 3 and going for a growth scan tomorrow. Nervous but hopeful.
> Interestingly, in contrast to many people on here, I have not had my cervix "checked" since my stitch, though on the last growth scan the ultrasonographer could see a closed internal Os. Such very different management of the same condition.
> 
> Happy new year to all
> 
> Susanah

Hang in there Susannh...I know its hard when our cervix hasnt been checked because we want to know what is going on..I was told by my doctor it was best not to check it unless he had an idea that something was wrong and to just pay attention to what was going on with my body!! 
Everything worked out FOR ME!! Cant wait ot hear about youer growth scan..
I had one at 31 weeks and found out I was having a wopper...and when I finally did have her at 38w she as just over 8lbs...woah..dont want to know what she would have been at 40w.


----------



## jessabella

MikaylasMummy said:


> just a question ladies does anyone know if the use of progesterone in pregnancy can cause the bub to be born with excess hair?my little monkey has hair all over his shoulders back and ears hes a very hairy little guy..my side of the family is hairy but none of us were born with so much!

I forgot to mention Olivia has hair everywhere..her head is full..and sideburns all the way down to bottom of earlobe..and she has hair on he back and arms too!:shrug: They said it will fall off though.


----------



## mich1365

Vauda...from what I have read, around the early 30 weeks the baby's movements may feel a bit less due to size and his/her being so tightly constrained. That has certainly been true for me in this pregnancy but baby is doing great. I think the kick counting can make one crazy...I finally threw out the sheet my doc gave me with my 1st son. But better to be safe and making sure you feel several movements throughout the day.

Progesterone...I found some info saying the masculinization issue had been disproven, but who knows. I will try to remember to report on hair on my little guy when he is born.
I was told to stop at 36 weeks but stopped at 35 when I ran out. My dosage was 200mg once a day at bedtime, a little less than some. Ive now been off for 1.5 weeks and nothing has changed.


----------



## Emilyc

hi mich, Im on 400mg at night to stop my cervix changing its 24mm in length and no stitch. Do you think it can eork to hold the cervix? xx


----------



## mich1365

Emily,
What I think is that you are in great shape and taking all the right precautions. You have a whole cm more than I did at that stage, extra progesterone, and doing the rest. You are going to go all the way with this pregnancy. Im sure!!!
Hang in there. The rest is tough, I know.
xo
PS...you are close to 24 wks now???


----------



## Vaudha

I was praying and hoping for baby girl all this time but now I am praying for boy just in case the hair thing is true :dohh:
I hope everything will be fine.....

mich- I guess you are right. Keeping kick count can make me crazy and I am such a paranoid person as it is :dohh: . Baby is moving after each meal and sometimes more in midnight. That's enough I am sure. 

I will be 35 weeks tomorrow :happydance: and I think they will remove my stitch in another 1.5 weeks. 

love/
Vasu


----------



## berryblue290

I wouldn't be worried about the hair issue, its is just hair it will go away. I am just hoping for a healthy baby
Plus I am sure there would be MANY things on the internet if true and your doctor would tell you about it


----------



## MikaylasMummy

jessabella said:


> MikaylasMummy said:
> 
> 
> just a question ladies does anyone know if the use of progesterone in pregnancy can cause the bub to be born with excess hair?my little monkey has hair all over his shoulders back and ears hes a very hairy little guy..my side of the family is hairy but none of us were born with so much!
> 
> I forgot to mention Olivia has hair everywhere..her head is full..and sideburns all the way down to bottom of earlobe..and she has hair on he back and arms too!:shrug: They said it will fall off though.Click to expand...

wow maybe it is the progesterone sounds just like koby's hair!his is still hanging around so far although it has thinned out:shrug:


----------



## Emilyc

Hi mich, Im not good at resting as im single and need to walk the dog and look after my house.
I have weekly scans and tomor is scan day. 
I am 24 weeks next wed x


----------



## HelenGee

I'm really worried about the hair thing now, having seen 2 consultants neither of whom were concerned enough to mention that this might be an issue, even when I was on a higher dose of cyclogest. In fact, I was advised to cut my dose in half at 28 weeks and only use it once per day, but to carry on until 32 weeks. 

I read that the masculinisation issue was disproven too, that when used in regulated doses such as cyclogest, it is micronized and the amounts are too small to be harmful to babies. Problems arose when people were using progesterone creams and piling on unregulated amounts. This drug is also used as ivf treatment prior to and over the course of pregnancy, so I think there would be more news of this on the Internet and doctors would warn about it.

I think any excess hair is a temporary thing, of course this worries me though as I'm expecting a girl. Although i didn't use peogesterone that time my son had a lot of hair around the back of his head and down his neck when he was born and it did take about 10 weeks to gradually thin and fall out. This was dark hair, yet as you can see from the picture, he's blonde. 

So who knows, I really am hoping that if there is an effect it is temporary. It seems strange that a drug that is so widely used in pregnancy for many reasons might have side effects that are not mentioned by doctors. Even the midwives at my hospital say how effective cyclogest is and has been in preventing miscarriage in both the first and second trimester. 

Oh, and my DH found this bit of info out, miscarriage has often been linked to stress as stress severely reduces the amount of progesterone in your body. Based on this and the fact that I haven't gone a day without worrying sick about something, I'm hoping that if there are any issues, I've stressed them away! 

I can't worry about this anymore as it's driving me insane and there's only 11 days left til my c section date. I'm praying that all is ok, but the stitch and the drugs have got me this far when I was facing a very bleak outlook at 21 weeks.


----------



## lizziedripping

For what it's worth ladies, I would have gladly taken progesterone if it had been offered. I had heard brilliant things about it, especially for women who don't seem to produce enough progesterone of their own. This was never an issue for me, but it also works to firm up the cervix, and as someone with an atonal cervix, that would have been very beneficial.

The body hair thing is likely just temporary, and much more to do with genetics than the drug. I also think it's a small price to pay for getting a baby to term. Keep baking my lovelies - and Aspen, RG and the others who have been absent for a while, do you mind just checking in to let us know all is well.

JB - your bubs is a sweetheart hun. The colic at 3wks is very common, and seems to affect previously calm babies. You ought to try colief infant drops in her bottle - or before BF, they worked a treat for my "fussy" twin. Also, I swore by the Mam anti-colic bottles. They have a vented system in the base - it transformed Noah's life xxx


----------



## RachaelS

I am really pleased I was given the Progesterone, I reduced from 2.3cm to 1.1cm in a very short space of time but since being on the Cyclogest from 27 weeks have stayed at 1.1. I'm not 33 weeks and 4 days, so hair or not I am so happy!

I hope that everyone on here is doing well? I've been off the forums for a while because I just felt like I needed to concentrate on not panicking and feeling well, but I am back now! Baby is fine and though everone says movements get less around now, mine seems to be doing a jig ALL the time which is a little uncomfortable given the size of the baby and the lack of space inside me!

Rach
XXxxx


----------



## ttcEmiy

So I had my cerclage put in at 12 weeks and had 2.5 cm so I was not in immediate danger. Now I am feeling pulling and uncomfortable twitches and cramping coming from down below. Did you ladies feel the same things?


----------



## berryblue290

i feel like i got super hairy from progesterone because i swear my stomach was never this hairy, atleast i hope it wasnt!


----------



## Vaudha

I had an appointment with my doctor yesterday. When she checked, the fetal heart beat was 170. She did not say anything to that. She just said everything is fine. I thought normal range is from 120-160 towards the end of pregnancy. And More HB indicates fetal destress. I am dead worried. is 170 HB normal ?


----------



## Vaudha

The more I read about the normal Heart Beat for fetus, the more I am getting tensed. Lizzie, susan, mich, berryblue..... somebody pls help :(


----------



## RachaelS

I'm afraid I don't know Vaudha, but I would have faith in the fact that if anything were wrong your Dr would have said something? If you are really worried though, I would advise ringing the hospital, even if it's nothing to worry about it's always better to have someone tell you that and it can't do any harm to ring and ask.

Thinking of you.xx


----------



## mich1365

Vauda,
I dont know...Im sorry. Someone else will surely know something. I just know my guy has been mostly 150's'. 
Helen, Thanks for all the info on the progesterone. That was interesting. Im so jealous you know you have no more than 11 more days. Im SO miserable now. I can barely move and the babies head us behind my pubic bone and pushes out my urine all day, and I even feel his hiccups behind my pubic hair. My groin joints are so sore, feels like someone punched me down there as hard as they could:)


----------



## RachaelS

Mich, 

I really feel for you. I'm nearly 34 weeks with only one bump and can hardly move already, so I can't imagine what you're going through! The things people don't tell you about pregnancy; heart burn, not being able to sleep, turn over, or walk! When are you due? 

Rach.xx


----------



## Sherri81

I think if there was a problem with the heart rate the Dr would have said something. If it was like 190 or something, then maybe I would be more worried.

Still waititng to hear about my cerclage and getting worried as time is a ticking. I keep calling the Vancouver Hospital and leaving messages, but no one is returning my call. So I don't know what is happening. But they had better figure something out soon...

Getting a tad bit worried as I was feeling Devon regularily by this time and I think I may have felt this one once or twice, but that was like 5 days ago. I did have a scan less than 48 hours ago and it was fine. But I thought I would be feeling more by now since my uterus is obviously still stretched.


----------



## Vaudha

Rachael , mich - thanks. I am such a paranoid. May be I will call them up tomorrow to find out if that is normal. I am such a nervous wreck. My baby's HB is never the same. 130, 135, 139, 146, 152 160 and last time 170. The thing is my doctor just hears the beat while placing doppler probe on my belly and the nurse holds the monitor. My doc never looks at the monitor. Yeah one more thing, My doctor is supposed to be great at high risk pregnancies. So I want to believe that she knows what she is hearing. I have another appointment on 11th. Another 5 days to go. I will ask her then. Thanks a lot.

/Vasu


----------



## RachaelS

Yes, I go from apointment to appointment too, I'm always on countdown. I know it's difficult to trust other people with something so important which you want to make sure gets the best care, but you have to just keep in mind that your Drs know what they're doing and you can always speak to them if you are scared. 

Good luck for your appointment next week:)
Rach.xx


----------



## Vaudha

sherri- I hope 170 HB is ok :(

I never felt movements until 20 weeks or so. This is my first pregnancy. I know really very little. I am praying for everything go fine for you.

/Vasu


----------



## Vaudha

Thanks Rach


----------



## HelenGee

Vaudha - I think if there was a problem the doctor would have said, it is highly unlikely they would send you home if the baby was distressed. Sometimes a higher fetal heart rate indicates a girl. My midwife guessed I was having a girl from my baby's heart rate. 

Also, babies have a range of heart rates and they will be looking for a range, for a girl I think this can be between 120 or 110 up to 180 ish. On the ctg monitors my baby frequently fluctuates between 130 and 180, this is normal as the heart rate increases with fetal activity. When I was in labour with my first, the heart rate went up to 200 then suddenly down to 100 and they decided to take me off the oxytocin and do a c-section. Usually a lower heart rate is a sign of fetal distress when it's monitored over a long period of time. If you're still not sure give them a call and check. :hugs:

Mich- I feel exactly as you described i'm aching everywhere and the baby is getting so big she's sitting on my pelvis and pushing in my ribs. But I'm grateful to be here :happydance:


----------



## mich1365

Vaudha...all those different rates are normal as the rate is so different when they are sleeping vs. resting vs. wide awake, plus slows a bit as they get older. I agree that your doc would have shown some concern but good to be your own advocate always as docs can make mistakes since they are only human.

Rachel...Im due on the 30th, but I think they may do a section at 39 weeks around the 23rd if I dont go before. I had trouble delivering my 1st vaginally at 38 weeks, so they are worried I wont be able to get this guy out, who is bigger already than my 1st.
I went out to eat for the 1st time in 4 months last night! I was so excited and it was surreal. BUT....It was so hard to enjoy..having to pee so many times, and not being able to get up from the cushions on the floor (Moroccan food). Then all night to recover from the pelvic soreness after sitting up for two hours. Good thing it was not a hard chair.
Good thing we know these babies are worth it all!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

ttcEmiy said:


> So I had my cerclage put in at 12 weeks and had 2.5 cm so I was not in immediate danger. Now I am feeling pulling and uncomfortable twitches and cramping coming from down below. Did you ladies feel the same things?

All very normal after cerclage hun. I felt like I was going into labour constantly after mine was placed - tho some of that was due to twins. I do wonder if I felt all the same sensations in my first "normal" pregnancy, but didn't worry because I hadn't had the nightmare of IC back then.

Don't worry hun, the stitch works :hugs:


----------



## ejsmom

Hi Ladies..

I just wanted to introduce myself. I am 9 weeks pregnant now.. I am high risk. I am getting a cerclage around 13 weeks or so. I have IC. I also develop GD during my pregnancy. I have my first appt with MF on the 25th to check the baby and schedule the cerclage. Not looking forward to it..but it is what it is.. I will do everything in my power to bring my baby into this world healthy.

Good Luck Ladies..


----------



## mich1365

EmilyC...Well, about the rest. It is sure comforting and when we can, we are not willing to risk being part of an experiment of what would happen if we dont do bed rest. BUT the internet is full of info that goes along with what all the perinatologists I had said...that it is old school and not proven to work. So take heart that if you could do it, it may make no difference in outcome. I am sorry you have to do this solo...you are very strong.
I have had help and it has still been brutal. My docs told me to do partial, and that it is shown not to make a difference, but I did full anyway. Here is one article that says what a lot of the others do...
www.bigbellyservices.com/class handouts/bedrest.doc


----------



## Susanah

Vaudha
Try not to worry
170 is ok. Baby's HR goes up and down and will depend on many things - mainly the amount of catecholamines ie adrenaline rushing around your body, any caffeine you have had in the past 12 hours (the time it takes to metabolise caffeine in pregnancy) and whether baby is active at that particular time or sleeping, or just waking up etc. At this stage baby is behaving as if it would as a neonate - with fluctuating HR depending on circumstances like the ones ive mentioned. 
If it was 190 - 200 and then dipping down to 120 etc that would be worrying - but get it checked again in a few days and Im sure you will be reassured. 

ejsmom welcome!

Update from today :)
Had a growth scan and baby is on 70th centile for head and abdo and 50th for femur.
Very happy and relieved. Also she has turned and no longer breech.
My consultant said that meant we had to raise the question of me delivering normally. I have always been convinced that I want a section, given my personal experience in anaesthetising women who have failed to deliver normally and needed c section in the middle of night etc. I had decided for a planned, controlled section, esp with my GBS. 
My consultant today said that this pregnancy was NORMAL (!!!) apart from my stitch and the GBS (which all seem abnormal to me but...) and that I could be induced at 37+4 with antibiotic coverage, have the stitch out then and some prostaglandins, and have a controlled normal delivery if i wanted. He is just giving me the options and opening me up to the idea of delivering normally - but it has thrown me !!! big time... Maybe because I am a control freak and just want this babe out safe. Tried to discuss with other half a few times today but he is very much - wait and see how you feel nearer the time (which is probably what I would say to me) - but my mind is racing now and going through various scenarios in my head. Funny what this pregnancy malarky does to ones capacity to concentrate. 

Suddenly we have gone from being convinced I might not get to 28 weeks - to "you can deliver normally" .... such a shift in attitude. anyway - its food for thought. 

As for the hair/progesterone thing - I would have taken it if offered - hair or no hair - a healthy baby is whats important. 

Bye for now
x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Vasu i dont think 170 is too high with mikayla hers was about 160 the whole time and with activity went up higher..with koby he was always low around 130..so maybe ur having a girl =) just a silly theory but was true for my bubs..
sheri are u only 12 weeks along?thats still pretty early to feel bubs move i wouldnt be too worried just yet hun.i felt kobes move at 14 weeks and the midwife could feel she was really shocked cos she had never seen that so early..i didnt feel mikayla at all til 20 weeks and kobys movements that early certainly wernt regularly felt!how did u go with getting nefidipine?are u on progesterone yet?xx
mich oooohhh ur soooo close!!i cant wait to see the next pics of the new bubbas coming through!


----------



## Emilyc

Mich thanks for that was a good read. Due to my factor v I am on blood thinners of 7,500iu fragmin the consultant said I cant do full bed rest!. I cant understand this as I would have thought the thinners would make bed rest ok?!!!!.
Well this week I have done much to much so next week I will rest more. I ahve a cervix scan at teh jr tomor so I will keep you posted.
x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

and helen wow i didnt realise u were so close!!!how exciting i cannot wait to see pics and hear how u went!!


----------



## Chase

Can I join you ladies please? I had a stitch put in at 14 weeks and am now 18+5.
I haven't had chance to read all of this thread, but wanted to speak to people that understand my anxieties and to get advice on how to keep this baby in place!!!! xxx


----------



## ejsmom

hi chase, 

Welcome to the board... the ladies from what I have are on different parts of our pregnancies. I myself, haven't got my stitch yet..but will in about a month. I had it done with my last pregnancies. I was diagnosed with IC after the loss of my triplets at 23.5 weeks.

My best suggestion to you.. is to listen to your docs..stay off your feet..drink a lot of water which helps keep your uterus calm. 

Good Luck.. BTW.. Both stitches resulted in two healthy boys..they are almost 4 and 18 months.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Susanah, Glad to hear all is going so well. It's strange how you can be feeling so much fear, convinced that you'll never make 28wks let alone full term, then suddenly there you are discussing delivery options! I knew you'd make it, but that's easy to know when you're not the one lying there contracting like crazy ;)

As for section - I'd say go with your instincts and opt for it if that's what you had planned. I think that being so aware of the potential risks due to your job puts you at an advantage. I know the risks are minimal, but still...........after all you have been thru, I can understand you wishing to reduce any "room for error" as it were. DOn't be pressurised into going for a vaginal delivery hun.

As you know, there are no guarantees in child birth, but I am a firm believer that women should go with the option they feel most comfortable with. You have had enough anxiety to last you a life time, why have any more. If a section would put your mind at rest, then that's got to be the way to go.

Hope I'm not speaking out of turn, and of course this has to be your decision, but I am concerned that you may be feeling pressure to avoid a section when you've earned the right to have one xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Welcome Chase and any other newbies!!

Vasu, I really do think you will be fine with a heartrate of 170. If you are stressed, it will make the baby's heartrate go up more. If its being active, had caffeine through you, lots of sugar etc... then it will have a higher heartrate. I think if it was 190-210, then you should be worried. When my SIL had my nephew, things were going good, then all of a sudden, while she was in laour, the baby's heartrate was going from 200-210 consistently. They determined he was distressed and did an immediate c-section. He was born fine. But she was in labour, and he was spiking. So I think yours is just fine, because that is a difference of 40 beats per minute before they determined a distressed baby.

Ok, as for me, yes, I am on Promterium suppositories, which is progesterone, and have been since 3+1 (I found out super early with this one). I will not be getting the P17 injections. They are available as a study right now in BC, but I could get a placebo instead of the actual P17, so I would much rather stick with my suppositories, knowing they are the real thing and that I have been getting them consistently. I do them rectally to avoid possible vaginal infections. I wouldn't be worried if they caused excess hair since I would much rather have a healthy baby, and that is what laser removal, bleach, and wax is for, right??

As for the nifedipene... Well, Dr. Johnson has agreed to do it... BUT only if I agree to be on monitored hospital bedrest for the entire time I am on it. Now... this won't really work. So I am going to work on her, and see if she will admit me from 21-25 weeks on it, and then... if I am doing good on it, I will see if she will release me on home bedrest, and I will continue to use the nifedipene, but I will go into my hospital and get monitored 2-3 times a day, if that is what she wants. And I will do the non stress tests as many times as she wants me to. I just don't see the need to be on hospital bedrest for 10 weeks, because they are 4 person rooms, and I won't be in a maternity room... I will be in general population. Which, I know from my cerclage, isn't going to work. I was in a room with geriatrics who were coughing all night, they dumped their porta potty's on the floor, I didn't sleep, the washroom didn't have a sink and the only sink available was in one of the old women's bed curtain area... So what good would this do me for 10 weeks?? I would be more exposed to infections, I would get little rest, and I would be highly stressed. So I don't see how that would help me. The thing she is concerned about is the blood pressure lowering effects it can have, and if it will lower the amount of blood crossing the placenta.

So I am going to work on her. And then I figure I will stop the nifedipene no matter what at 30 weeks and take whatever happens. More than likely it would take a week to fully get out of my system, and if I delivered at 31 weeks, I would be happy.

As for delivery of this baby, if it gets down to it, I would like them to remove my cerclage at 35 weeks (if I make it), and since I will be under general already, I would see if they would just do a c-section on me then. It would eliminate the chances of having to re-anesthetize me again a week or so later. They have already said they won't let me go past 36 weeks, and quite honestly, 36 weeks scares me. I feel like if I've made it to a good gestation, why push my luck with a full term birth. Why not just pull it out while it is healthy and won't need much medical support.

Okay, and now I am a tad bit worried right now. I went pee and wiped, and there was a teensy streak of blood on the t.p. And since my pikachu is a no fly zone, I can't just stick some t.p up there and see what's happening. So I just kind of wiped again, and it would appear that I just have regular CM from my pikachu, but there is still a teensy streak on the outside edge of the t.p. So I don't know whether I should be worried, or maybe do I just have a teensy cut or something on the outside of my pikachu? But if that's the case, where on earth did I get a cut from? I tried looking, but well, that didn't work out so well...

What do you ladies think? It isn't smearing all over the tp. It is like a little streak, like if you had a pimple that was bleeding and you pulled some tp across it.


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, found it!! The reason for the bleeding that is. This is so gross... but like you ladies wouldn't investigate either... So I took a good look around, which involved hiking my leg up quite high considering I have a bit of a bump already (hope I didn't squish the bean). Anyways, there is like a little pimple right on the inside part of my pikachu, NOT a herpes, because it sounds like that is where I am heading!! Anyways, I think it might be like an ingrown hair because I shave down there. :roll: Anyways, it is irritated and bleeding. So the bleeding is NOT coming from anything internal, but rather some ingrown hair thingy...


----------



## MikaylasMummy

im not at all worried about his cute hair =) i know it will lesson as he gets a little older and he's a boy anyway..doesnt really matter!besides my family is quite hairy anyway so i know what its like to wax lips ect..i was just wondering if the progesterone had anything to do with it..
Sherri why is ur doctor so insistant u be in hospital while on nefidipine??my ob was never worried never questioned it and the only checks i got was the routine blood pressure at each visit..sometimes i got a bit dizzy in the shower or getting up too fast and i had a fair few episodes of gold stars in my eyes but apparently low blood pressure is only dangerous cos it can make u pass out and fall..had to be careful driving though.


----------



## Chase

Thanks for the welcome ladies! 

Ejsmom- I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your triplets. Losing children is the most painful thing in the world. I am happy that you have had two successful stitches so far and good luck with this next one. 

Sherri- sorry to hear about the loss of Devon and your other angels. I am glad that the bleeding turned out to be nothing untoward! Can I ask you what is nifedepine, and should I be asking for it???

So far my care is: progesterone pessaries, shirodkar suture and I have taken to having bedrest at home for the next few weeks. My consultant is also scanning and seeing me fortnightly and I can ask for swabs whenever I want. 

What care is everyone else having/ had? Are any of you on bedrest?

I am also unsure about whether to request a c section or vaginal birth as I am scared of scarring on my womb (this is something I had investigations for after losing my girls as my periods became vvvv light and as I had to have surgery to remove my placentas). I am also scared of having a vaginal birth as my cervix tore after my emergency stitch (which they shouldn't have put in as I was too far gone) and now I have a permanant tear at the bottom, which I am scared will rip further with vaginal birth. 

Anyone any thoughts? 

Xxx


----------



## Chase

I also forgot to ask, do any of you have a disolvable stitch? That is what mine is and that worries me too! X


----------



## Susanah

Lizzie - I think you are right and I am feeling pressured to have a normal delivery when its not really what I want. I have been thinking about it pretty much all night - and didnt sleep well at all . For now Im sticking to the section plan - if only for my mental wellbeing!
The last time I had normal delivery was with Thomas, who had died, and all I can think of is the memory of delivering a dead baby. Its too close to that time to be able to see NVD as a "safe" alternative. 

Chase - Welcome. Dissolvable stitch sounds somewhat unlikely given that they are about as thick as a bootlace. Are you sure? I had a Macdonald stitch (twice). Where are you? 
Nifedipine is a calcium channel blocker commonly used for angina and hypertension but also used for decreasing the tone of smooth muscles - uterus.
Is only used in a few cases for this action.
Best way to find out what care people have had is to read the posts (all 75 pages :)) as the care varies so much depending on so many things.
Often people find someone with a story similar to theirs.... and Lizzie knows more about stitches than any obstetrician Ive ever met :)


----------



## Chase

Thanks for the advice susanah, I will read through the thread now. 
Sorry to hear about your loss too. 

No I am sure about the material being disolvable, she said it would start to disintegrate after about 32 weeks! It is used by the consultants at my hospital (Burnley) instead of mercelon tape, which is what I had before. Has noone else heard of this?? Xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Chase, and all the other new ladies here -sorry, every time I come here (daily) there are about a hundred new posts, and so many to keep up with ;)

I'm sorry for your loss of the twinnies love, that's tough :( THe good news is that with a shirodkar stitch, there is a brilliant chance that this pregnancy will go to term. I had a shirodkar with the twins, and very floppy cervix at 12wks. I made it to 38plus wks with very big twins and no problems at all as far as my cervix was concerned. It did funnel to the stitch, but the shirodkar is so damn secure, it didn't let my cervix change beyond it despite the huge weight it was holding.

Susanah is right when she says it is normally mercilene tape they use for cervical stitching, it's a bit like typewriter tape. I am certain tho that any dissolvable option is likely to be foolproof in the same way hun - I'll see if I can find anything out.

I strongly recommend rest, and plenty of water - I didn't take any chances in this last pregnancy hun. If you need any help/advice whatsoever then you know where we are. xxx


----------



## Chase

Hi Lizzie, thanks for your advice and congrats on your twins! It is reassuring to see that a stitch can even work well when there is more than one.
I had a bit of a panic earlier after reading that everyone else was having merceline tape as my consultant had debated with using it and decided on the disolvable one, so ended up contacting her and she has reassured me that if anything she finds it doesn't dissolve and then she worries about removal. It's called pds I think and she said it is like a rope type substance which is also used in hysterectomy.

Xxxx


----------



## Sherri81

The reason she wants me hospitalized during the course of the Nifedipene, is because it is not used in Canada to stop labour contractions, and she has never given it to any of her patients before. So she is very nervous, and it was only because I was pressing her, that she started looking into it.

I don't know if you'll remember, but I saw MFMs in Vancouver back in September, and I asked them about all the different toxolytics, and I was refused every single one of them, because 'in their experience, they had never been shown to help prevent labour, and they caused more problems then they resolved.'

This line of reasoning on their part really pissed me off. Especially since if I could just hop across the border into the States, I would be able to get Nifedipene, Terbutaline.... whatever! And here in Canada, they will only give you Indomethacin, IF you are past 24 weeks, and ONLY for 4 days.

So I was really pushing my OB for the Nifedipene, and she kept refusing me because it is not available for this usage in Canada. However, it is available for its on label use. And I just kept saying 'well, your a Dr, you can still prescribe it. They don't need to know what it's for.'

So she must have finally looked it up, and one day she said she would agree to do this, but that she was uncomfortable, as she had never used it, and no Dr that she could find in Canada, would use it. But she will give it to me, and she is worried about the blood pressure lowering effects it can have, and the effects on the baby. So she wants me hospitalized so she can monitor me.

This just all comes from her discomfort with the off label usage of this medication. So I am going to work on her, and see about coming home after a few weeks, as long as I agree to get monitored twice daily.

I am hoping she will go for this. It would seem to be the best option as after 25 weeks, I will be viable anywhere, and keeping me in hospital for 10 weeks will be a massive drain to their resources since they are such a small hospital. And I don't see how they can possibly put me in a general population room, as I will be too susceptible to infections, and I will need specialized maternity care, which is not available in general population.

As for my cerclage... if I EVER get contacted about it. It is supposed to be a Sharodkur, and they are supposed to be using my thigh tissue, so it is more organic and less inflammatory to my body.

So I guess I will be on the phone in the next 10 minutes here to see if I can find out about my damn surgery... They are really cutting it close here, since I have an 8 hour trip ahead of me just to get to the hospital.


----------



## HelenGee

Nooooo, I've just done a massive post and lost it all! 

Ok, short version- welcome to all the new ladies, I'm continually amazed and shocked by the number of ladies affected by this awful condition and I'm so very sorry to hear about the losses suffered.

Susannah- I think you're doing the right thing by opting for the section if that's what you want. Being induced isn't always pleasant, it landed me in the situation you want to avoid, an emergency, out of hours section, waiting for the surgeon to be available. It must be such a burden for you to know so much about how hospitals operate in these situations as it makes it more difficult to make the right choice. Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Go with your gut instinct to give you some reassurance and comfort. A section will also make delivery a lot quicker for you, and hopefully less traumatic. :hugs:


Jb and nikita- it sounds like you're all doing great. I'll keep you posted, I'm getting nervous that I won't hang on til 39w1 and I'll end up with an emergency section. The baby is getting bigger, she's now measuring near the 80 th centile, she started off on the 50th! I'm still a bit worried about the hair thing too, I guess time will tell....

Susannah - I wanted to ask you about group b strep as it was discovered after the birth of my first. He wasn't affected, but I was given antibiotics during labour as a precaution as my waters broke before labour started. Should I ask for them during my section this time? My swabs have all been negative so far, but I have an appointment on wed and I was going to ask for a swab then. I know that group b strep can just appear from one day to the next. Can it disappear of it's own accord too?

Sherri - I think you're right about avoiding the hospital bed rest, I've been there on the geriatric assessment ward when I was still on self-imposed bed rest at home and it was torture. Ladies shouting out all night, I was upset as I wasn't expecting to be admitted to hospital, and certainly not prepared to be in a non-maternity ward. The toilets were a disgrace as the old dears kept missing the toilet, and I was literally cleaning the toilet before I could use it. I spent more time on my feet, my hands were red raw from scrubbing them clean and the nurse didn't have a second for me as the other ladies were so demanding. She actually apologised as I close to starving in the middle of the night, but they had no food. She bought me a cup of tea with 4 sugars in it and a stack of biscuits. Never again if I can help it. 

I'm glad the blood was nothing untoward. Phew!


----------



## Susanah

Helen - Yes you should ask for swabs and for prophylatic antibiotics. The guidelines from the RCOG (last time I checked which was about 2 months ago) stated that any prev GBS, even if not present in this pregnancy - is an indication for prophylaxis this time also. 

GBS comes and goes however it pleases and nobody really knows why. The vital thing is to get the antibiotics into you 4 - 6 hours prior to delivery, be it by a section or NVD.
x


----------



## Sherri81

It turns out that somewhere between my OB's office fax, and the Vancouver office fax... all of my paper work has been lost. And this would be why, when I finally reached a person today at the Women's hospital, they had no idea who I was.

SoI freaked, stressed, got my blood pressure up etc. Tried to call my OB to let her know they had no records of me, and she isn't in the office today. And on Monday she is in the OR, so she won't be able to do anything until Tuesday!! I will be 13+1.

So I went to my GP in town here, and she said that she will help me in whatever way she can. Just then, I got a call on my cell from the Women's hospital. They had been in contact with my OB today, and she was sending in the paperwork all over again. I was actually given a contact and a number this time, and told to call on Monday afternoon as they should have something figured by then.

Since I was there, the Dr listened to the heartbeat, which was about 150, which is good.

But then I got into a terrible fight with my husband tonight. And my blood pressure was so high that I was seeing stars, and my heart was pounding. So I really hope it didn't hurt the baby at all. I tried meditating as soon as I could to bring my heart rate down. And it came down well within 5-10 minutes. So do you ladies think I hurt the baby with this fight. And believe me when I say it was a big one.


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh Sherri, you really are on an emotional rollercoaster hun, and it is hardly surprising :( I too would get into an awful emotional state and my heart would pound, bp up and then I'd start contracting - very stressful. It never hurt the bubbas tho.

Have you tried talking to someone about just how firghtened you are, and perhaps got help to manage those feelings? I am concerned that in trying to have a baby you have never really dealt with your past losses hun. Trying to deal with that, AND getting this pregnancy to term is an awful lot of pressure for anyone.

Take it easy, please try to relax (even just a little) and give yourself a break. As for the hospital, they really need to get their act together and get you sorted - it really isn't good enough. Take care hun xxx


----------



## dippy

i need advice please. i had a scan at 17+3 and cervix measured 45mm- compared to my last pregnancy when i was 17+2 i measured 34mms with cervical shortening.

now my concerns are :

1. after a loss at 20 weeks and a preterm delivery at 26weeks why wouldnt doc just put a stitch in automatically this time.

2. im being monitored every 2 weeks again and last scan showed 45mm and closed os at 17+3 (which i have to admit is better than last time) !!! 
Is two weeks a big gap OR should i go for a private one next week? CAN i shorten and dilate dramatically in 2weeks.?

3. i have a baby to look after who is 7 months was a 26weeker and doing fab) and the strain of that is killing me and the worst thing is with IC there are no symptoms-if its anything like my last then ill have no symptoms which scares me as i don't know what too look for.

4. i think the doc thinks cuz i have a child its not important but surely a prem baby is much more expensive to provide care for than jus putting in a simple stitch?

5. these private scans are killing me they are soo expensive- im tempted to go for a scan tuesday as im getting back ache that wont go away and 2 weeks feels like ages. also if there are changes at my private scan how do i tell my docter to stitch me up-how can i make an earlier appointment.?

6. anyone have any success stories of a cerclage put in after week 19- a rescue one?

7. any helpful tips to keep PTL at bay as i think i have irritable uterus.

lol so many questions yet ud think i was an expert with my history. thankyou for any responses in advance. xxx


----------



## Chase

Sherri- I am really sorry that you are having such a hard time!!! I agree with Lizzie about it not harming the baby and the importance of you getting support during this time. I know I am struggling and I haven't had the issues with paperwork etc that you have. 

Dippy- Sorry to hear about your loss. I guess it depends on whether they know why you went into ptl as there are many more reasons than ic. In answer to your question about being able to stitch after 19 weeks they can and it can be effective, but the odds of it working are decreased if your cervix is open or very very short with funnelling so it is best if you are having a stitch for it to be done before that happens. Your cervix length at present seems really long andclosed which is a great sign. Have you asked your doctor for more scans during this time? I would speak to your consultant and ask about why he hasn't recommended a stitch and if you could have a few extra scans to see you through this time. Also I would ask about progesterone pessaries, which I am on as these have some evidence for reducing ptl. If you live in the uk they are doing a trial at the moment to see how effective they are, although I am not on it as I didn't want to risk being in the placebo group. Xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Just poppin in to first of say i hope you're all well :hugs:

and secondly to let you know i never made it to my stitch... my little girl was born too soon 17+5 xx


----------



## dippy

Thnx chase for the advice appreciate it. Think I'll have a private scan on tues and risk being broke for a week than risk this baby xxx


----------



## Chase

Amy - I haven't spoken to you before, but I am so sorry to hear that you have lost your little girl. Xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Amy - I am so saddened by your loss, you've been through hell and deserve a good outcome. My thoughts and prayers are with you.:hugs:

Dippy - I had a rescue stitch placed at 20 w5. My consultant was far from optimistic and when I asked for progesterone, she agreed as she was willing to throw everything at the situation in the hope of a good outcome. It was the first time I had met her, I had no other risk factors and no reason to believe I had ic prior to my awful cervical length scan. I believe my ic is purely mechanical and not complicated by ptl, I'm sure it was caused by the ventouse attempt to deliver my first.

As for scans- I went to maternity triage at 17 weeks with awful pelvic pressure. I'd been feeling it for a while, had seen 2 midwives, a different consultant and my gp twice and was fibbed off. At 17 weeks, they did an abdominal scan which showed my cervix to be long and closed. By 19w6 I was still feeling awful so went to mums in Solihull for a 20 weeks scan and cervical scan. My cervix was 18 mm which, mike, the consultant said was borderline. He reported his findings in my green notes and wanted to know when my next contact with my hospital would be, which was 5 days later for my 20 week scan. He made a note in my green notes for my hospital to perform a cervical scan at this appointment. As the head of obstetrics for solihulll, they didn't dare ignore him, although I had to argue to be seen. If they wouldn't perform the scan, mike told me to contact him and he would contact them personally.I should also add that he talked me through the courses of action, the first of which was progesterone, which he said had been proven highly effective in a recent study and then a stitch. 

At this scan, my cervix was 13mm with funnelling, I was devastated and was offered a stitch for the following day.
The funnelling must have gone, as they placed a shirodkhar stitch. I was also on progesterone pessaries twice a day, although I know you suffer with thrush,
so it may be better for you to insert them rectally. I put myself on bed rest.


Anyway, at 29 weeks my stitch was still holding, with a c length of 35mm, the max they measured was 45mm. My stitch was removed at 35 weeks on dec 20th and in 2 hours time, I will be 38 weeks!

So, ask for the extra scans, and with your history, I would request a stitch and definitely the progesterone. Any findings in a private scan should be followed up by your consultant.

Good luck xx:thumbup:


----------



## mich1365

Helen, I guess I beat you to it:)

Welcome to our son Adrian. Born perfect at 6.2 ounces, 36wks 5 days. 
World easiest birth. Water broke at 6pm while up doing dishes and he was in my arms at 8pm. I had an epidural that barely made it in time and I wonder now why I ever did my first naturally. What a difference. I feel so honored and fortunate and it has been all I have been able to think of all day..just how lucky I am.
I do believe it was all due to the rest...3 days after being up a lot and going out to do errands, my water ruptures. I dont think it is coincidence. Sounds to me and to the docs that I did have this short cervix issue with my 1st son, who was born 4 days later gestationally. They believe my short cervix dilated early allowing the water to rupture early in both cases. Having a short effaced cervix sure makes for quick deliveries. Fortunately at a safe gestation in both my cases. Our family is complete and my cervix is retired.

I sooooo wish everyone here the same outcome. And I really believe you will have it, as odds seem to be that you all will.

I will update soon. Oh and no excessive hair!


----------



## mich1365

So, just had some time to go back and read posts. Amy I am so sorry. I feel insensitive for writing my happy news when you must be suffering immensely. Im just so sorry.


----------



## HelenGee

OMG! Congratulations Michelle to you, your hubby and your son. We're so pleased for you and can't wait to see some pictures. Well done, I'm so glad it wasn't traumatic for you.

Sending you and your family hugs and best wishes :hugs:

YOU MADE IT!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Chase

Congrats mich1365 xxx


----------



## berryblue290

So sorry about your loss Amy. :(
And congratulations mich!!


----------



## dippy

Yeh ur right I will ask for scans regularly . How do u insert the pessaries rectally and are they still as effective as vaginally? Congrats to u Helen for getting as far as u have. Congrats to mich on her arrival. Amy I'm sooooo sorry for your loss sweety- pls b strong. X


----------



## HelenGee

Dippy- I don't know if the pessaries ate as effective rectally, I think they are. As for insertion I'm afraid it's a finger up whichever orifice job. I used sterile gloves to put mine in so the risk of infection was as little as poss. I have some packs of sterile gloves left if you want them. You don't livefar away so I could post them to you to save a few quid. X


----------



## Vaudha

amy my heart aches for your loss hun :( Pls be brave.

Mich congrats!!!! more pics please :)

Ladies, I am coming back from hospital after staying for 2 days there. I went to hospital asI was feeling less movements. They did Non stress test for me. Movements very fine but NST showed contractions. I wasnt having any pain though. My OB thought she should remove my stitch so she did on that night. Surprisingly it did not hurt a bit!. Since they removed my stitch at 35 weeks, they gave me 2 steroid shots 24hrs apart to mature baby's lungs just in case I go into preterm labour. Well that raised my suger levels to 300!!(I have GD). I was kept in hospital to control the suger level. Last night all of a sudden I felt period like pain and started feeling contractions 10 mins apart lasting 30 seconds. Well towards morning the intensity went lower. They did ultra sound for me. Everything was fine. No dialation as such. Cervix length 3cm and closed. My doc says from now on I may get such contractions. Unless I get 3 contractions within 10 mins lasting 30 seconds minimum, nothing to worry.

I am just back home. Was quite eager to talk to you all. Missed your support while I was in hospital :(

Love
Vasu


----------



## Vaudha

lol, one more thing. I always go to a particular sonographer who knows my history and I very much rely on her. Today morning she wasnt at the hospital and some one else did U/S for me. At 34 weeks AC measured 30.22 cm (done by my fav sonographer) and this time at 35 weeks it measured 29.77 cm (lesser than last time). I mean how come it is possible right?


----------



## Vaudha

Girls, why do I feel bored and depressed? I am really greatful to god that he has brought be so far. I never thought I will reach 35w. But still I feel dull and bored towards the evening. May be the series of hospital admission and full time at home lying on bed, alone whole day. I have at least 3 more weeks to go. I hope I will be able to keep my sanity :(
If I see all of you, I feel you girls are so much emotionally stronger than me. I really dont know how to be emotionally strong. I am sorry for venting out on you all :(

/Love
Vasu


----------



## berryblue290

I feel like it may be normal Vasu, just anticipation for the day your baby is born! I am on bed rest too and I am so bored, I am taking myself of at 34 weeks so I can get some things done. But I'm glad to see everything was well with your doctors appointment!


----------



## Vaudha

berryblue-you are right dear. Thinking of the day when I will have my baby in my arms brings me back to life. Though, I am not very sure how exactly does it feel as this is my first baby :). 
you will reach 34 weeks and beyond for sure dear. My wishes with you.

/love
vasu


----------



## HelenGee

Vasu and Berryblue - I feel exactly the same and I've got to 38 weeks. It's frustration at feeling that you've lost yourself and the fact that these babies consume our every thought because we are so afraid. I've spent days crying, just wishing I could be someone else for a little while to take the stress away. I have the most amazing, supportive husband whom I have driven insane with my constant insecurities.Vasu - at about 22 weeks I was admitted to hospital with severe anxiety, I thought I was having a heart attack and my consultant kept saying to me that she just wished she could do more to relieve the burden as it's inescapable stress that consumes you.

The only time I feel reassured is after hospital appointments when they say all seems to be ok. That lasts about 2 hours then I worry again. It is hardly surprising that we feel this way given the stress that we're going through. I really think there should be professional counselling for ladies in this predicament. 

It's only been the last few days that I've felt comfortable with getting things ready for the baby, I've been cleaning the pushchair and washing blankets etc. Mich's good news has really boosted me and made me feel that this baby is 
actually a reality now and I'd better get my act together.

Take care and keep posting no matter how silly it seems xxx:hugs:


----------



## mich1365

Vasu and BB...I felt the same way and felt guilty about it..why should I have been so "over it" at 34 weeks when I should have been so elated to have reached that point? The bed rest is just plain hard. Now, 2 days after the birth, I am fine EXCEPT the bed rest after effects. My muscles are atrophied still. I took two long hospital walks and my extremeties feel so weird. I realized today it was the 1st time Ive walked so much and to do it without FEAR of something bad happening....wow! I walked by the room where they did my cervical measures, where I had a couple very bad measures and three times was sent directly to the high risk unit in Denver from there....and I cried as I was walking by. It made me just sick to remember it. What we have been through was very hard and wont easily be forgotten. BUT oh how intense this joy is now that the baby has arrived safely. That is the upside. It is always immense, but there is certainly a heightened awareness of just how lucky I am. It is very emotional, but all good!!!!

Soon Helen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessabella

aww mich congrats..show us some photos


----------



## Sherri81

Ah, so much to catch up on.

Amy, I am so sorry for your loss. It really just isn't fair.

Michelle, congrats to you! It must be an amazing relief to finally have the baby out and safe! You did it!

Vasu, I am sorry you had a rough few days, but guess what?? Your baby is good to go!! I mean, you are almost 36 weeks! Can you believe that?!?! I know bedrest is hard; trust me I know, but you did it! And you are so close to having your baby. Are there any good books or something you can read to just distract yourself for the last little bit?

I'm still just waiting on the hospital. Will be calling Monday afternoon if I don't hear anything in the morning. Having some sharp pain on my cervix, so I hope that's nothing. It was kind of related to getting up and playing the PlayStation Move... :roll: Geez, it was just Bacci Ball. So yeah, I guess I will take it easier now. I thought I felt a little fluttery stuff in the past few days, so perhaps that is the baby. I try to reassure myself it is, especially after that big blow out with my husband the other night. But other than that, so far so good, thank God!


----------



## mich1365

JB...we are still in the hospital...home tonight!!!! Then I think my husband will get some photos online for me to post. Surely by tomorrow! 
All is well, but Adrian is borderline jaundice, so they will have us come back tomorrow to check his level again. Normal stuff we did with our other son as well. I would have been a terrible NICU Mom. I suffer so when he has any test. Right now they are doing the hearing test. I am so ready to go home:)

Hang in there Sherri! Thanks for the well wishes everyone.
xo


----------



## lizziedripping

Mich - A BIG congratulations to you and your family hun - I am so pleased for you. It is wonderful here when one of our ladies takes home a happy healthy baby. WOnderful news xxx

Amy - I have just pm'd u hun :( xxx


----------



## dippy

Congrats vasu for getting as far as u have it must be a huge relief. Helen bless u sweety well I'm actually still living in Dudley so it is convenient but I am a home care worker in social services so got lots of those lovely gloves lol. I must admit I never thought to use them - great idea. Thnx. As far rectally... Eeewww I wudnt know wat to do. Well stick to vaginally and get lots of thrush whoooo. Iv decided with the scan on Tuesday at mums. Wish me luck. X u havnt got long to go how exciting. X


----------



## Vaudha

Thanks everyone for the support. Really. I am sure what I would have done without you all. 

I have some questions about the steroids they gave me to mature lungs of my baby. I know there were many posts regarding this but I am under tremendous stress and so scared that something wrong will happen to my baby because of steroids.

When they gave me 2 shots with 24 hrs gap, I was already 35 weeks. Was there any need really? I read that it should be given before 34 weeks if preterm labour is suspected. around 35 weeks lunghs would have been matured as it is.
I read about the side effects that it will cause some behavioural problems and affects learning ability in the infant or kid. Is that true? Pls say it is not. Pls say that only 2 shots would not cause such problems. I am getting really stressed a lot. Crying thinking that it might affect my baby. I fought with my husband for not talking to my OB about the side effects before they administered the shots to me. I even said that I will never forgive him for that. 
Apart from that, I am having depression the whole day and I feel just lost. I read this is also side effects of steroids. Well, I am not worried much about my symptoms but these symptoms not helping me think straight or relax in any way. Pls help :(


----------



## Vaudha

By the way, the dosage was 12 mg, 2 times, 24 hrs apart. Intra mascular.

I read all the old posts about the shots. But I am still not happy that they gave me this injection when I was already 35 weeks.


----------



## mich1365

Vaudha,
I was told that those negative side effects were only sometimes found when weekly rounds were given, a practice that has been stopped. You were given the safe dose standardly given but I agree that all I have been told and read is that it is not necessary after 34. Well, in any case should not hurt. I dont think you need to worry anymore...your baby is going to be fine now no matter and you will meet him or her very soon!!!!!
xo
Michelle


----------



## Vaudha

Michelle - I guess since I have Gestation diabetes, they gave me shots even at 35 weeks. Because they say lungs mature slowly in GD case.

You are right. I think it is high time to start relaxing and stop worrying. My suger levels have shooted up because of shots and also my stress to 200! I have started to see/listen relaxation music on Youtube. Making me feel better. Thanks a lot dear.
I have decided not to read anymore about pregnancy and related stuff. I need some peace of mind. I am leaving rest to God.

Love
Vasu


----------



## ejsmom

Congrats, Vasu on your bundle... :flower:


----------



## Susanah

Vasu - steriods = fine. dont worry. very very very unlikely to cause any problem at all.
May help with other things too.
i would demand steroids below 36 weeks
x


----------



## RachaelS

Vasu - I think it's a good idea to stop reading lots of pregnancy related things; I stopped and my stress went way, way back down. Try to concentrate on the wonderful thing thats about to happen and only worry if you feel something wrong. Relaxation music is a great idea:)

Mich - Congratulations!! I am so happy for you and the family; can't wait for pictures!

Amy - I can't tell you how sorry I am. I know we haven't spoken, but I really am thinking of you.

I had a little scare today, ended up back at the hospital with a little bleeding, but got thoroughly checked out and it turned out to be a hormonal skin irritation close to my cervix and everything is fine. Had yet more Anti-D just in case (my THIRD scare and anti-d injection, I will have the stuff coming out of my ears soon!) and then got sent home. Bump is constantly head butting my pelvis now, but apart from that I am relieved to be home.

How is everyone doing?
Rach.xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,

Dippy - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you. I went there for a scan at 29 weeks and the consultant was chris griffin. He was brill and I asked him every possible question I could think of. I was so scared that I was crying as soon as I got in the chair, I think he thought I was nuts! But he really reassured and advised me, to the point where I was crying again as it was the first time that a professional had told me that everything was looking positive. Just wish I could afford the whole private pregnancy package. :wacko:

Rachael - so glad your scare was nothing untoward. :hugs:

Vasu - you must be my long lost stressed out twin sister, you sound exactly like me. Whilst I am grateful to the Internet for this forum and shopping, I have become enemies with Dr.Google. Please bear in mind that whilst there is some useful information on the Internet, the vast majority of it is written by emotionally charged people who want to scare you into action. Thanks to Dr Google I have convinced myself that I have every pregnancy problem going, when in reality the stitch was enough to contend with. Stay off the net reading pregnancy stuff! It has caused so much stress and upset between me and my DH, I really feel for you, it's like listening to me talking when I read your posts.:hugs::hugs:

I also agree with susannah, pre 36 weeks I would have demanded steroid injections, just in case my baby's lung development was not completed at the textbook 34 weeks time. I can only see that they can benefit your baby in the case labour were to start earlier than 36 weeks.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Vaudha said:


> Thanks everyone for the support. Really. I am sure what I would have done without you all.
> 
> I have some questions about the steroids they gave me to mature lungs of my baby. I know there were many posts regarding this but I am under tremendous stress and so scared that something wrong will happen to my baby because of steroids.
> 
> When they gave me 2 shots with 24 hrs gap, I was already 35 weeks. Was there any need really? I read that it should be given before 34 weeks if preterm labour is suspected. around 35 weeks lunghs would have been matured as it is.
> I read about the side effects that it will cause some behavioural problems and affects learning ability in the infant or kid. Is that true? Pls say it is not. Pls say that only 2 shots would not cause such problems. I am getting really stressed a lot. Crying thinking that it might affect my baby. I fought with my husband for not talking to my OB about the side effects before they administered the shots to me. I even said that I will never forgive him for that.
> Apart from that, I am having depression the whole day and I feel just lost. I read this is also side effects of steroids. Well, I am not worried much about my symptoms but these symptoms not helping me think straight or relax in any way. Pls help :(

hey vasu dont worry about the steroid injections i had them with mikayla same lot u did cos she was threatened preterm at 33 weeks and aside from being a massive baby which i now know from koby she would have been anyway(she was 9days late) she was and still is healthy as anything..she was an extremely well behaved baby and 1year old and even now at two is on the more well behaved and sweet side for a two year old..lol..ans she is very very smart talked quite early counts to 20 knows all her colours and is starting to know her letters..a normal slightly advanced 2 year old!i know tonnes of ppl have steroids im sure bub will be fine!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

mich CONGRATULATIONS!!!i am so happy for u hun u did so well cant wait to see pics.xx

amy i am so so sorry for your loss =(


----------



## Sherri81

Okay girls, I am leaving tomorrow afternoon to start the cerclage stuff down in Vancouver!

And yes, that happened quick, didn't it? Besically, when I had last talked to anyone, it was Friday afternoon and no one down there knew who I was or why I was calling. Through massive bitching, I was able to get them down there to contact my Drs office. My OB didn't know what happened to the paperwork she had initially sent on Dec 4, but she said would resend it. I was told to call on Monday afternoon, and hopefully they would know something. I called today. Once again, I was told that no one knew who I was, and that there was no paper work on me down there. So I begged the lady on the phone to tell me what it was she needed and I would try to track it down. So she said she was missing my LMP and my expected due date.

So I told her this stuff, and she said she would take it back to the Drs. I asked what the chances were of me getting in soon, since I am already 13 weeks. She said she didn't know how quickly I would get in, but they would start working on it when they got the rest of the paperwork in.

Well, then I get a call back at about 3PM saying that I had to be there on Wednesday morning at 7:30AM. So like 36 hours from when they called!

So we have alot of planning to do before we leave, but we will start the drive tomorrow afternoon when my husband gets off work. The dog has been booked in the kennel, and Greg is going to stay with my parents. Ian will drive me down to Vancouver, and his mom will take me to my ultrasound at 7:30. I then have a consult at 10:30AM, and that is where I will meet the surgeon for the first time, and we will discuss if I have enough cervix there to do a cerclage. Then surgery will be at 11 on Thursday morning. They don't know whether or not I will be kept in overnight or not. So I will either be coming home on the weekend, or if they don't release me, then I may have to stay there for another week.

So yeah, things moved quick today! They apologized down there for dropping the ball on this whole thing and letting my pregnancy slide... and they said I got in so quickly because I was booked as an emergency, since I should have had my cerclage at 12 weeks.


----------



## Vaudha

susan,Rach,Helen, MikaylasMummy : I have tears. I am crying by reading your posts in response to my concern. I can never thank you all enough. I have never seen/met such lovely people in my life. I am thankful to god for this.

MikaylasMummy : Listening to our story about mikayla makes me feel much better and I want a cute little baby like mikayla. Thanks a lot dear for the encouraging words. 

Helen : You are right hun. I have stopped any reading from net. If I need anything, I will come to this forum. I said sorry to my DH and cried for getting mad at him :dohh:

Thank you everyone. For everything.
/Love
Vasu.

Btw, I am liking this clip from Youtube. It is giving me some peace when I watch/listen to it. I thought of passing the link here....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21dfilSok-A&feature=related


----------



## Vaudha

Sherri : All the very best hun. we all are praying for you. Take care dear.


----------



## Vaudha

One quick qn, 
I have feeling of pressure down there as if I want to push or something is trying to push. While that is happening changing position does not help. Yeah, If I sit up in the bed, It helps me cope better. No pain. Just pressure with discomfort. Good amount of pressure. Stays for more than 30 seconds. Sometimes 1 hr apart, sometimes 2 hrs apart and sometimes 10 mins apart. No consistancy. Breathing becomes heavy. But When the feeling is gone I feel very normal. So what is this? BH?? Can the real contractions start with no pain? My OB has instructed me until unless I get 3 painful contractions within 10 mins, I am not in labour. Well I am just 35+4 weeks. It is too early for real labour right?

Yeah, I am leaking milk at both sides (sorry for TMI). But not each time I get this pressure. I must have pressed the area while getting up from bed.

Pls let me know.
/LOve
Vasu


----------



## MikaylasMummy

oh JB have u spoken to anyone in aus??or following the news?queensland is flooding badly brisbane CITY has just started to flood the river has broken banks right in the cbd!
sadly 9people have passed away and one child has just died =( brisbane city is being evacuated now!


----------



## HelenGee

Good luck Sherri, I'm thinking of you. Hopefully this will give you a bit of reassurance and relieve some of the stress :hugs:

Vasu- I think if it were labour you would be in pain. It could be the baby nestling down lower. I really feel that my little girl has been doing this for some time, especially since my stitch was removed at 35 weeks. I think your docs are right, you will know when you're in labour, and whilst it is a little early, there is no danger of tearing through your stitch anymore. :thumbup:

MM - the floods are all over the news in England, it looks terrifying and totally surreal. You're in NSW aren't you? Just hoping the floods are at a safe distance from you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## dippy

hey ladies. well.... i went for my private scan today and my cervix has shortened a little which means that i may be more than likely needing a stitch by next week. the consultant was brilliant but he just said use the progesterone religiously and go on bed rest till ur next appt at the hospital. he said if i shorten anymore than a stitch will be needed but it all depends on next weeks scan.

he also noted an amniotic band which is the strangest thing ever as their so rare but the oddest thing is I had one in my last pregnancy. As usual i stressed and started googling which left me mortified but the private consultant assured me that the band would not cause a problem to baby (well hopefully not).

im beginning to think that i have a problem with my uterus because its too strange for me to have an amniotic band twice. anyway lets hope it doesnt cause my baby any complications. 

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i feel like screaming as if i havent got enough problems as it is. 

so overall.....wait till nhs appt on tuesday and depending on results of scan it will determine whether or not i need the stitch. but if my cervix gets any lower next week i am not risking it and im definetely having the stitch rather than waiting till i have no cervix left.

on the UP side iv found out wer having a boy...bless xxxxx

hope all u ladies r ok and doing well. xxxx


----------



## ejsmom

Hi Ladies..

*Vasu*, It sounds like BH..if it's not consistent.. I would check with OB though.. Have you gone through labor before.. Myself, I don't know I am in labor..only after my water is broken, I feel my contractions.. Your OB may want to monitor you just to see what is going on.. I can that..for it to be real contractions.. they have to have a pattern and get closer together..

*Sherri*..Good luck on your cerclage..Everything is going to be great.. It was awesome that things finally moved along. I'll be getting mine in about 3 weeks or so..


----------



## MikaylasMummy

helen yeah im in nsw so wer safe for now its just horrible!90 people missing now and 10 confirmed dead and most places havnt peaked yet =( they say another 24hours until peaks so could go on for another week


----------



## HelenGee

Isabella Mary Green born at 7:44am on Wednesday 12th January. Natural delivery weighing 8 pounds at 38 weeks 3 days. Mum and baby doing ok x


----------



## RachaelS

CONGRATULATIONS! So pleased for you hun, you must be so happy:)


----------



## MikaylasMummy

HelenGee said:


> Isabella Mary Green born at 7:44am on Wednesday 12th January. Natural delivery weighing 8 pounds at 38 weeks 3 days. Mum and baby doing ok x

AHHHHHHHH sooooo happy for you!!another beautiful miracle baby to add to our growing bunch!cannot wait to see pics of the beautiful princess and i LOVE the name isabella.cant wait to hear detailsxxx:happydance:


----------



## Vaudha

helen :happydance: congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! upload the photos.....


----------



## Susanah

So happy for you! Congratulations :)
Wonderful news and lovely name.
X


----------



## Alisa F

Hi Susanah, 

First of all, I hope you and bump are doing really well!

I was wondering if you could give me some advice because we have a very similar history... My darling boy was stillborn on 12.12.10 at just 25wks+2, and although we're not getting the results of the autopsy for another 2 weeks, I do know that I was GBS positive at the time of the delivery, and my consultant also said he would most likely do a cervical stitch for me in future pregnancies between 12-14wks. 

With the added risk of infection that comes with having a cervical stitch AND the presence of GBS, I'm so terrified I'll have another stillbirth or miscarriage.

We want to start TTC again in March (although my boy was due 25.03.11 so I dont know how we will be in March with that date looming...). Can you give me any advice, for example as far as what questions I should ask my consultant before and after the stitch, what extra appointments I should have, what I should watch out for, any medications to take or avoid, dos and donts....? 

Sorry, I know I'm a complete random stranger and I'm asking so much of you, but even one piece of advice would be really helpful in easing my fears about the future... 

Best wishes
Alisa


----------



## leannejkl

just womdering if someone could give me a bit of advice if they know, if you have a cervical stitch in and your waters break before 24 weeks like 19 or 20 weeks do they make you take the stitch out or will they leave it in if labour has not started? if anyone knows could you please send me a message with what you know cos sometimes this thread is hard to keep up with lol.
i dont think my waters have broken but i am pretty sure they are slowley leaking and i am worried if they do fully go they will want me to have the stitch out.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Vaudha said:


> Thanks everyone for the support. Really. I am sure what I would have done without you all.
> 
> I have some questions about the steroids they gave me to mature lungs of my baby. I know there were many posts regarding this but I am under tremendous stress and so scared that something wrong will happen to my baby because of steroids.
> 
> When they gave me 2 shots with 24 hrs gap, I was already 35 weeks. Was there any need really? I read that it should be given before 34 weeks if preterm labour is suspected. around 35 weeks lunghs would have been matured as it is.
> I read about the side effects that it will cause some behavioural problems and affects learning ability in the infant or kid. Is that true? Pls say it is not. Pls say that only 2 shots would not cause such problems. I am getting really stressed a lot. Crying thinking that it might affect my baby. I fought with my husband for not talking to my OB about the side effects before they administered the shots to me. I even said that I will never forgive him for that.
> Apart from that, I am having depression the whole day and I feel just lost. I read this is also side effects of steroids. Well, I am not worried much about my symptoms but these symptoms not helping me think straight or relax in any way. Pls help :(

I hope this helps you, I had the two shots like you around 32 to 34 for preterm labour and they did no harm, my son is a healthy 4 year old now no problems with his behaviour or learning :flower: try and relax and stay away from google you are scaring your self remember you ALWAYS get the worst case senario when you google, not a good thing when your nerves are already thin from worry as it is. 

I would personally be glad to have the shots better safe than sorry, I think and I may be wrong that if labour did start it would be your body and not baby starting it and at 35 weeks baby would have had a higer chance of needing some care and may be help with breathing, esp if you have GD as that can be a problem if sugars are high in pregnancy! I am also GD and on insulin now 6 injections a day. so I think you will now deliver a healthy baby who should have no problems breathing on his or her own when born:hugs:

Hope no one minds me popping in, I am an avid reader and wishing you all lots of luck:flower:


----------



## mich1365

Helen!!!!!!!!!!! Many congrats. Now it is time to enjoy your BIG healthy daughter. Im so happy for you!!!!!!!!
xxoo


----------



## Susanah

Dear Alisa
Welcome.
Very happy to help if I can. Glad you have found us. 
Firstly, am so very sorry for your loss. It is still very soon since you lost your boy. 
I was completely out of it for about a month and can't even remember anything that really happened during that time. My mind got stuck on that day somehow. Time doesn't make it feel better and the pain of the loss does has not gone for me (nearly a year on now) - but time DOES make the pain easier to handle, easier to talk about and easier to look forward. Losing my boy was the hardest thing i have ever been through and I understand how painful it is. 
I too had to wait for a while for the autopsy report and it felt like forever. Then one day my consultant called us and we were in his office straight away. I had swine flu (probably got it from a patient) and the baby got it, along with that I got candida sepsis after being given antibiotics for my chest, and the stitch got infected. I blame myself for taking the antibiotics - but have come round to the idea that the baby died principally from swine flu and the infection was on top of that. 
ANYWAY! ..... 
To answer you questions - YES you need to be prepared next time round (WHICH WILL HAPPEN!!) 

Firstly - get your own copy of the report. Don't let them tell you you can't have it. Its yours. 
You may need it at a later date if you change care providers. 
Secondly, GBS + stitch is more complex and we designed a management plan for me that was:

- fluconazole orally when on my period for 6 months prior to conception
- fluconazole for husband too 
- stitch at 14 weeks
- 3g benzylpenicillin IV at time of stitch
- oral fluconazole 150mg one day after stitch (despite small risk to fetus)
- Canestan/fluconazole pessaries weekly since stitch put in
- very restricted activity for 4 weeks then light activity for remainder of pregnancy

The fluconazole was for the candida that I had - not the GBS. Having a foreign body (a stitch) is more likely to become infected with candida if antibiotics are given which kill the normal bacterial flora. Some people are genetically much more likely to get candida than others. I have had it every time I have had antibiotics in the past. Why i didnt remember this and take it during my last pregnancy remains a mystery. 

Anyway, everything was fine after stitch until about 18 weeks.
I had a series of severe contractions and went into hospital thinking I was losing the baby. We treated it as GBS causing the contractions and I had 3g benzylpenicillin iv for 24 hours plus more oral fluconazole. Things settled down and I was advised at that point not to return to work (which in retrospect was a good thing).

There are two main aspects to managing a future pregnancy. One is the practical details - which like myself you&#8217;ll probably want to sort out asap. Also emotionally you will need to find a consultant that is right to help you through the pregnancy. I am very fortunate. I cannot stress enough how vital this relationship has been in getting me this far. If what I have experienced is anything to go by, the innocence and excitement of the first pregnancy will be clouded by a terror that the same thing will happen again - and then when you get to 24-26 weeks you will have hell for two weeks - and then it will start to become a lovely experience being pregnant. I have really started to enjoy the last few weeks - but it is still at the back of my mind all the time that things might go wrong. I have had to seriously change how I do things and go into hibernation mode. Coping with that has been difficult at times but so so worth it to see my bump growing. This forum has helped a lot. 
Overall...
Stitches are REALLY GOOD things if:
1. they are put in by the right person 
2. at the right time
3. with the right medical management
4. for the right reasons

GBS can cause a problem and I have read about it til the cows come home, but covering the times when the cervix is traumatised - seems to be appropriate. GBS seems to accelerate in quantity and force when the cervix is messed around with. I have had no internal examinations/cervial length measurements since the stitch to decrease chance of GBS flare-ups. 

At delivery I will have further antibiotics to cover the GBS and we are planning to leave my stitch in until 38 weeks rather than traumatising the cervix again. 

Ask me anything you want. I really want to help people who have this confusing and horrendous problem, that causes so much pain and sadness. Getting the report will be hard but it does allow you to plan for future pregnancies - and that got me through and to where we are now. 

Good luck and try to keep looking forward. Its the only way. 

Susanah


----------



## Aspen10

Hi ladies

sorry I cannot do personals, I'm in hospital as I've had my beautiful twin baby boys at exactly 33 weeks (6.01.11). 

Woke up at 8am to find my waters were leaking, they continued to leak so we made our way to hospital. Contractions began on the way to hosp. Got to hospital by 9am and contractions were close. Was given steroid inj and told that caesearean needed to be done asap as the waters leaking now had baby poo in it and was showing that baby was getting distressed and also cos stitch still in place it could have tore my cervix.

At 10.45am and 10.46am, both boys were born into this world weighing 4lb 2 and 4lb 5. Both cried and were taken to SCBU. They have been there 1 week today and are breathing on their own from the beginning and are just in the incubator for warmth and feeding. They are doing very well and we have them out everyday for cuddles and now since yesterday feeding with a bottle. I'm expressing for them so I'm a bit sleep deprived as every 3-4 hrs!!

Unfortunately, I'm still in hospitalas I've been in alot of pain. My bladder was accidentally cut during op and I have to wear a catheter for 2 weeks, had blood transfusion as I lost nearly 2 litres of blood. My body is aching all over, finding it hard to mobilise but I think it's partly due to the bed rest. I also am having like a pulling pain on one side which is so painful. I'm due to be discharged today and then will be able to spend 2 days on scbu before I have to leave hospital. 

Emotionally I'm not doing too well. I hate leaving them in the evenings and then burst into tears when I sit there n watch them. It must be my hormones! You become so attached to them. They should only be in for max a couple of weeks and the nurse said that they should be in cots soon and out of incubators. 

Thank you everyone for your support over the last few mths. I will log on again when I have some more time. I'm so busy now looking after them with cares and then expressing for them, just don't know where the says go. 

wishing everybody success in their journeys to motherhood x


----------



## Alisa F

Hi Susanah

Thank you so much for your response, it was much more than I was expecting, so really thank you, I appreciate it very much. It&#8217;s very reassuring to know that this course of treatment has worked for you. 

I&#8217;m seeing my consultant next week, a week before we get the autopsy results, so I will talk to him and see if he agrees that your management plan would also suit me, particularly the fluconazole 6 months before conception. Why did you take that and why your husband also? And you said on your period, but I&#8217;ve got PCOS and sometimes don&#8217;t have a period for over 6 months, would I still need this? 

I can&#8217;t thank you enough for your reassuring response. 

Sending you and your little one loads of warm hugs! 

Alisa


----------



## Susanah

Hiya. No problem. 
The fluconazole was because I (and the baby via the placenta) had severe candida. It would only be worth taking if you too had candida - which you won't know until you get the autopsy report. 
We took it to eradicate it totally from our systems. On period because we were TTC from quite early on and it causes problems in the first trimester - therefore I was only to take it if I was not pregnant. 
Its probably not worth taking if you have not got candida, although I would advise a one off dose if you have antibiotics to cover the stitch insertion - but that again depends on whether you want to take the risk of the drug to the baby and whether you are the type of person who is prone to thrush. Most people with GBS will not need any cover for things like candida. for you it will be necessary to have antibiotics at time of stitch.
Keep in touch.
Susanah


----------



## Alisa F

Thanks Susanah! I've only had thrush once I think, but definitely worth knowing and talking to consultant about. 

I've contact Group B Strep International just now by email asking if they have any info for women who have cervical stitch and are known carriers of GBS or can put me in touch with others in same situation (surprised you're the only other woman I've come across given that they say 25%+ of pregnant women are GBS carriers), so hopefully will get something back from them. I can share it with you if you like but you're on the home stretch now and probably don't need it, and to be honest, sounds like you will probably already know all this stuff anyway. But will let you know in any case what they come back with. 

All the best,
A


----------



## Alisa F

Thanks Susanah! I've only had thrush once I think, but definitely worth knowing and talking to consultant about. 

I've contact Group B Strep International just now by email asking if they have any info for women who have cervical stitch and are known carriers of GBS or can put me in touch with others in same situation (surprised you're the only other woman I've come across given that they say 25%+ of pregnant women are GBS carriers), so hopefully will get something back from them. I can share it with you if you like but you're on the home stretch now and probably don't need it, and to be honest, sounds like you will probably already know all this stuff anyway. But will let you know in any case what they come back with. 

All the best,
A


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow, ladies - so much news.

Helen, many congratulations love, you did it!!!!! Enjoy your beautiful bubba - she sounds gorgeous x

Aspen, what can I say hun - you made it to 33wks with your twinnies, you did so well and they probably came because they are twins and not because of your weaker cervix - twins are so difficult to carry to term anyway, and a twin pregnancy so much more complicated. 

It is such a shame that your bladder was cut, that just adds complications which you don't need right now hun. I know it one of the risks to having a section, but still you have been unlucky :( 

Please don't underestimate the impact of blood loss. I lost 2litres with my first and the twins, due to a badly over distended and "boggy" uterus. I managed to avoid a transfusion, mainly because my iron levels were weirdly high just before delivering. I have to say tho, recovering from the loss was hard and left me emotionally and physically drained. I was shakey, and irritable which is a symptom of blood loss and felt very overwhelmed. I didn't have the addtional worry of preemie babies and your bladder issues, so can't imagine how oyu're feeling. Give yourself time, recovery from childbirth is hard at the best of times, but given your additional issues there is no wonder you are feeling a great strain.

In a few months from now you'll feel like a different person, with those gorgeous boys tucked up in your arms. Get plenty of rest, and let other people help you out a little. As for expressing, I did it for 6 months whilst Evie was in hospital, and I did it 9am, 2pm, 6pm and 11pm - that was enough to get plenty of milk and keep the flow going to give her exclusive breast milk - you certainly don't need to be doing it thru the night. If your flow isn't up to speed yet, that'll be because you lost blood and are tired. Pump frequently in the day, and rest a tnight while you can. I found that pumping 4-5ozs per sitting kept the milk coming hun.

YOu need me at all, please get in touch - I would like to help if I can. Much love x

Ps - any baby names btw?

Alisa - Susanah has said all that can be said at the moment hun, but please keep in touch with us here because we do have a lot of "collective knowledge" and experience that can help. I carried twins to term with a stitch, so can vouch for its success, but didn't have the complicating factor of Strep B. 

It is always bettter to have an elective stitch early on, than one placed after cervical changes have occurred. That way any infection present is less likely to have already made its way "north" into the cervix before the stitch goes in. The infection rates are much lower and almost negligable if you do have one placed electively - more can be done to prevent problems at that early stage too. Personally I would still say having a preventative stitch is better than a "wait and see" approach, when the risks of cervical changes are high. Good luck hun x

Leanne - if your waters break with no other signs of labour then the stitch will remain. It could be a hind water leak that you are experiencing. If so it will re seal and your waters replenish themselves. Are you certain it is amniotic fluid? I was suspicious my waters had gone at 33wks with the twins, but they hadn't. A stitch will only be removed if there is definite labour, or evidence that your cervix has dilated thru the stitch. Get off your feet and start drinking plenty of water - just to be on the safe side x


----------



## dippy

helen sweety congratulations hun im soooo happy for u. such a relief that u can now forget the pregnancy woes of the last 6 months and just enjoy your lil baby.

have fun and stay in touch with us ladies :) xxx


----------



## ejsmom

HelenGee said:


> Isabella Mary Green born at 7:44am on Wednesday 12th January. Natural delivery weighing 8 pounds at 38 weeks 3 days. Mum and baby doing ok x

CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## mich1365

Aspen...congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! It must be tough but they are healthy and that is what is most important. Now to get you feeling healthy too!
Im not feeling so great either. Still bleeding a lot and will call the doc tomorrow. Also, lost so much core strength on rest that my back nerves are pinching when I breastfeed. Painful. Again, the important thing is my little guy is healthy and happy.
Sorry I am not more in touch...so much to do now with two. My toddler is not giving me a break but loves his new little brother.
Best wishes Sherri and everyone else who has joined on. Its a long hard road but we are that much happier and appreciative in the end when we are holding the loves of our lives.
Hoped to get a picture on, but have not had time to figure out how yet...
xxoo to everyone here!!!!


----------



## ejsmom

mich1365 said:


> Aspen...congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! It must be tough but they are healthy and that is what is most important. Now to get you feeling healthy too!
> Im not feeling so great either. Still bleeding a lot and will call the doc tomorrow. Also, lost so much core strength on rest that my back nerves are pinching when I breastfeed. Painful. Again, the important thing is my little guy is healthy and happy.
> Sorry I am not more in touch...so much to do now with two. My toddler is not giving me a break but loves his new little brother.
> Best wishes Sherri and everyone else who has joined on. Its a long hard road but we are that much happier and appreciative in the end when we are holding the loves of our lives.
> Hoped to get a picture on, but have not had time to figure out how yet...
> xxoo to everyone here!!!!

With my first cerclage..It took me about a month to start feeling better..I was so tired all the time. Thank goodness for my mom. I was on complete bed rest for 4 1/2 months or so.. Last time wasn't as bad..but took me a second still. I was on partial bed rest so my muscles weren't as out of whack. I joined the gym when the baby was 3 months.. the best thing ever..not only you get a break (yes, I believe in taking an hour or so break from baby.) The conditioning from the gym made feel the best I have in years.

Take it easy..and your body will start getting back to norm.. Bed rest takes its toll on our bodies but..I am sure we all agree it's worth it in the end.. Feel better.


----------



## dippy

i need advice on length of cervix. my cervix is 3.6 on tues and hav scan on tues 18th. i had 5mm funnelling when straining but doc said thats normal. i just want to know if i can shorten to nil cervix in a week as im soooo worried i wont make it to my scan.

also im having sharp stabbing pains on the left hand side of vagina. its jus a constant stab all day and im worried its thinning pains. i feel like how i felt when i had my last second trimester loss at 20 wks when all i wanted to do was clean.

i havnt got stitch as doc wants the wait and see approach. plz help as im confused. if i go to hospital what should i say to them about why im here ?


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all
Will post again later, just a quick note to say that we're still in hospital and my phone battery ran out so I haven't been able to post. We're doing ok, I didn't get to my section as Isabella was practically out by the time they got me to theatre, but her one shoulder was stuck. Thank god i'd insisted on a section even when I she wS nearly out ad they had all the docs ready. Her left arm hasn't got full motion, 8 pounds is just too big for me. There was a lot of rushing around but they got her out after 4 mins. I've seen 3 different docs who've said that she will be fine with a bit of physio. Hope they're right. Thanks for all the wishes xxx


----------



## Vaudha

helen dear I am very much sure that doctors are right. Baby's recovery time is normally much faster than ours in such cases. I am sure she will gain strength in her left arm with little physio and lots of love and touch therapy from you. :hugs:
How are you doing hun?


----------



## RachaelS

Hi Dippy; Obviously it varies from case to case but I would suggest it unlikely it would go from 3.6 to nil in a week (the most I dropped was from 1.9 to 1.1 in a week). Keep off your feet though and if you're scared and something doesn't feel right, ring the hospital - that's what they're there for! Good luck with your next scan, hope you are okay.xx

Helen; Hope you and baby manage to get out soon! I'm sure her arm will be fine, as Vasu said, babies heal much quicker than we do:) Congratulations again.

Rach.xxx

PS: I got my pram this week - I am actually allowing myself to be a little excited now!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

HelenGee said:


> Hi all
> Will post again later, just a quick note to say that we're still in hospital and my phone battery ran out so I haven't been able to post. We're doing ok, I didn't get to my section as Isabella was practically out by the time they got me to theatre, but her one shoulder was stuck. Thank god i'd insisted on a section even when I she wS nearly out ad they had all the docs ready. Her left arm hasn't got full motion, 8 pounds is just too big for me. There was a lot of rushing around but they got her out after 4 mins. I've seen 3 different docs who've said that she will be fine with a bit of physio. Hope they're right. Thanks for all the wishes xxx

oh poor baby =( im sure it will come good in time.bubs are so so flexible and not developed when they come out hopefully she will grow stronger and be fine!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey ladies..just a little update on me i think i told u all that i was still bleeding 6weeks after csection and thought i had had a first period although breastfeeding?
anyway the swab and pap smear came back fine so no infection but i had my check up with ob at 8 weeks pp and told him that i was still bleeding as it was still going on on and off at this stage and still bright red and he had a quick look on the ultrasound and said oh theres a few small blood clots then moved around and said hang on..i can see why ur still bleeding..theres a blood clot right there and pointed to a big dark patch =( soooo annoying as i had about 4-5 days with no bleeding and now iv bloody started again!!he said if it is getting annoying in a few weeks to ring up and he will do a d&c to clear the clots and im seriously thinking about it 8 weeks after a ceaser and stilll bleeding!!ridiculous!!and it is dead set middle of summer no tampons allowed but i HAVE to swim cos its so bloody hot!i am giving it another week and then booking the D&c cos i cant handle this anymore!!
on a positive note master koby is doing beautifully he is 6.2 kilo at 2months old!!and is sleeping 9.30pm til 4-5am at a time then in til 7..i dont know what to do with myself now i have energy back from getting decent sleep!!he is getting that little bit older and his colic is getting better so he has long awake and happy periods which is so nice!
so glad to see ur all still doing well!i still pop on here every day even if i dont have time to post to keep up with where ur all at and whats happening.xxx


----------



## mich1365

Finally...had to get some help from my busy husband.
All now well, barring me now needing physical therapy for my core...back is too weak to carry a baby, much less wrestle our toddler. I guess that is a result of bed rest. Legs and all else feel much better than I would have expected though.
Getting up in the night is ok too...feels like a privilege after months worrying about the little guy.

Have not had a chance to read recent posts but will tonight or tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well, particularly the other babies just recently born.

xo
Michelle


----------



## Vaudha

MikaylasMummy - I am so sorry that you still have the clot dear :( I hope it will be solved soon.:hugs:

Michelle - baby is shooooooooooooooo cute :) and you look so lovely holding your baby :)

/love
vasu


----------



## Lea8198

I just stumbled into this thread and wanted to reply to HelenGee.....

My daughter who was 8lb 13 got stuck at the shoulder during delivery. I really feel for you because it is so scary. My daughter was stuck for 6-7 minutes and she stopped breathing. After the birth she was able to move her arm but did not have full movement and it was very sore (they yanked her out due to the emergency poor thing). She was very clingy for a few months (they said this was due to her traumatic delivery) but she has made a complete recovery and is now a very happy and bouncy 2.5 year old mummy's girl. She was back to normal after just a couple of weeks. Now I am 12 weeks pg with my 3rd and I am under consultant care due to this and will have to speak to them on Tuesday about my plan. It's obvious 8lb 13oz was too big for me too. 

I am so glad that your little girl is ok and WELL DONE. 

If you need any advice please feel free to PM me x

I couldn't pop in without saying, Mich, what a cute photo. You luck so happy


----------



## dippy

hi helen so sorry to hear of bubs im sure baby will be fine with a little physio try not to worry just enjoy ur baby especially after months of stressing. xxx

rachel thankyou for you advice i suppose ur right but just wanted to hear it from someone else. lol. will let u know how it goes.

mich u and bubs look sooooo cute. awww bless. xxx


----------



## mich1365

Yeah, caught up. Rainbow Gift (Jen) and ccb....how are you??????????????????
When I read this thread all I can think is how hard having babies is...so complicated and so many things that can and do go wrong. Even after a healthy birth. Not fair Nikita!
Then there is just the normal stuff that every woman suffers. Amazing how women endure. Vaudha, your baby is coming next I think....cant wait! Helen, good luck with her PT. Sounds like it will be a thing of the past, as all this will, at some point. Ive hated having Adrian in the jaundice lights but know we are lucky when we think how much more interventions we could have had if they had come early as we worried for so many months. To everyone still on bedrest, I am thinking of you and wishing you strength. Ill never minimize bedrest again! You are all very strong and doing what seems impossible to most on the outside.
xxoo


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,

We're home and things are ok, isabella's arm is very slowly gaining movement and she is healthy in every other sense, a real milk monster! All the professionals that I speak to seem confident that she will regain full mobility as she has power through the nerves to her hands. Thank you so much for all your wishes, it made me feel so much better. 

Mich- you look amazing in that photo, Adrian is just gorgeous. I'm jealous, when I get my photos on here you'll be able to see what a wreck I look! My upper chest muscles hurt too, along with my back, my legs are fine though. Don't forget that babies make your arms ache anyway as you're stuck feeding in the same position.

Nikita- so sorry that you're still bleeding, things are never simple are they? Hopefully it'll stop of it's own accord.

Anyway, this is how it all happened...my water broke at 5:30am when I went to the loo, I heard a loud pop and then a gush. I was sooo calm and called the hospital. By 5:40 I was having contractions, by 5:50 they were 10 mins apart, and they were all in my back. This scared me as I knew this meant that she was in the spine to spine position, as was my first. My mother in law got to our house at 5:55 and we left for the hospital, calling them to tell them at the contractions were 10 mins apart. They took me straight to the assessment unit and tried to persuade me to have a vaginal delivery and I constantly refused! By this point I was struggling to sit still so they could put the monitor on. They started prepping me for surgery, still debating whether to let me have a section as I seemed to be progressing quickly. I was telling them that there was no way in hell I was having a vaginal delivery! 

Once the monitor was on, they realised how strong the contractions were and got me the gas and air. The doctor arrived to take me to surgery and I felt massive pressure. They did an internal and by 6:30 I was 5cm dilated. I still insisted on a section and they got me to theatre. By the time I got there they were still sorting out the epidural, still asking me to have a vaginal delivery, my husband told them that they weren't listening to me, that I thought the baby was spine to spine and so wanted a section. They finally got the epidural in and all I could say was that the baby was coming out! At this point I was fully dilated and too far gone for a section, so had to proceed. 

One episiotomy, much wrestling and one stuck baby later, she was out and she took a while to get normal stats. She was breathing on her own, her heart rate was perfect, but she was sleepy and not physically responding. By 5 mns her apgar was 9. Thank god I'd insisted on a section, otherwise I wouldn't have been in theatre when she was stuck, doesn't bear thinking about.

So now we're loving doing the new baby thing. It's such a joy to have her, I can't believe it. I'm very uncomfortable as my bladder may have been damaged during the trauma, so they've arranged physio for me too (isn't 
incontinence great!). But I think the bed rest was more difficult to cope with.

Anyway, hopefully there's some pictures attached...she's soooo chubby!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2395.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8









DSC_2409.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









DSC_2428.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4









DSC_2432.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lizziedripping

Mich - what a beautiful photo, you have such a cute baby hun x

Helen - congrats love, another gorgeous full term bubs to add to our "collection" :rofl:;)

SOrry to hear LO had a traumatic entry to the world. I would at this point usually start ranting on about medics allowing babies to get into distress by "watching and waiting", when a section would be safest, but then you and bubs didn't really give them chance to react anyway I guess. Your baby clearly wanted out..................YESTERDAY - lol! She will hopefully make a full recovery my sweet, so try not to fret, relax and enjoy your wonderful achievement. 

Nik - for what it's worth hun, I bled for 9wks post section, which is longer by 3wks than my previous babies (who were both vaginal delivery). In my case it was due to large babies, twins and the fact that my uterus was over-distended by a mile - lol. That aside, I do know that bleeding for longer after a section is not uncommon. Mine subsided at 5wks, then bright red bleeding returned for 3-4 more wks. 

Dippy - 3.6 at your last TVU is good hun. It is possible to shorten significantly in a short space of time, but not usual. If you have shortened - which is possible anyway as the pregnancy progresses - it is more likely to be by a mm or so in a fortnight. 

WHen you say you funneled to 5mms on straining, did the doc ask you to cough when you were having the examination? They sometimes ask you to do that because it simulates the pressure that is normally on your cervix when you are standing, so gives an idea how it is "coping" under the weight of the growing uterus. 

The pains you describe can be normal for any pregnancy hun, and certainly were true for mine with the twins. It could be from your pelvis which is seperating slightly now that you are 19 plus wks - the pain and location you describe are typical of it. Keep me posted, and good luck x


----------



## HelenGee

and more....or not, it won't let me load any more!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2438.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HelenGee

lizziedripping said:


> Mich - what a beautiful photo, you have such a cute baby hun x
> 
> Helen - congrats love, another gorgeous full term bubs to add to our "collection" :rofl:;)
> 
> SOrry to hear LO had a traumatic entry to the world. I would at this point usually start ranting on about medics allowing babies to get into distress by "watching and waiting", when a section would be safest, but then you and bubs didn't really give them chance to react anyway I guess. Your baby clearly wanted out..................YESTERDAY - lol! She will hopefully make a full recovery my sweet, so try not to fret, relax and enjoy your wonderful achievement.
> 
> Nik - for what it's worth hun, I bled for 9wks post section, which is longer by 3wks than my previous babies (who were both vaginal delivery). In my case it was due to large babies, twins and the fact that my uterus was over-distended by a mile - lol. That aside, I do know that bleeding for longer after a section is not uncommon. Mine subsided at 5wks, then bright red bleeding returned for 3-4 more wks.
> 
> Dippy - 3.6 at your last TVU is good hun. It is possible to shorten significantly in a short space of time, but not usual. If you have shortened - which is possible anyway as the pregnancy progresses - it is more likely to be by a mm or so in a fortnight.
> 
> WHen you say you funneled to 5mms on straining, did the doc ask you to cough when you were having the examination? They sometimes ask you to do that because it simulates the pressure that is normally on your cervix when you are standing, so gives an idea how it is "coping" under the weight of the growing uterus.
> 
> The pains you describe can be normal for any pregnancy hun, and certainly were true for mine with the twins. It could be from your pelvis which is seperating slightly now that you are 19 plus wks - the pain and location you describe are typical of it. Keep me posted, and good luck x

Thanks Lizzie - I totally agree with you on the anti-section stance, even at the last minute they were still trying to talk me out of it, then the decision was made for me and there was no going back! They wouldn't trust that i just knew a vaginal birth would create problems. So annoying that maternal gut instinct isn't taken into consideration.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Helen - cute pics btw, she's adorable ;)

Totally agree - allowing me to deliver a 9plus Ib first baby with a 110th centile head is the reason I ended up with a torn and weak cervix and preemie second child :( He was distressed, stuck and they still waited. Atleast with the twins there was no dispute because Noah was breech. With the size of them in the end, it's a good job really - they too have monster heads (both age 2-4yrs in hats at 9 months old) :rofl: XXX


----------



## Vaudha

mich - yes, next is my turn, thinking of which my heart is skiping a beat. I am more nervous than excited :dohh:

helen - such a lovely baby. have a very nice time with bub dear.


Few Qns :

*Have all of you got tested for GBS? *(Group B Strep test). I have read that it is a bacterial infection that may present in mom and is no harm to mom but quite harmful for the baby. I am going to ask for this test today because in India it is not a practice to test for GBS. With the other complications like GD and Hypothyroidism I do not want anything to be added on which may harm the baby.

*Have you all got new born screening done after the baby is born?* It is a preventive health care program which tests babies for over 44 uncommon but serious disorders. In countries like US I guess it is mandatory, in India it is not. 

*Are there any tests which need to be performed on new born if the steroids shots were given for lung development*? I read somewhere that it may affect the WBC count (*leukemoid reaction*) in new born. 

Today I realized when I went to beathroom that my underwear (TMI- sorry) was wet. Say 4-5 drops. I am not sure what was it. Uncontrolled bladder or was it my water leaking? Is it something which needs to be addressed quickly? So far I never felt uncontrolled bladder. So wondering what it might be. I have dr appointment today I will mention it to her. *But tell me something if the water is leaking at this stage (36+4), and little by little, what does it mean and what am I supposed to do?* I feel no contractions so far.

Love
Vasu


----------



## MikaylasMummy

helen she is absoloutley stunning!!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi!

Vasu - don't panic but definitely mention your leak to your doc. I went to maternity triage almost once a week thinking my waters were leaking. They weren't, I just seemed to have a continual watery discharge, it was always a little sticky. They can do an internal just to check if any fluid is coming through the cervix, then if they suspect it might be, they would probably do a scan to see how much fluid is there and if there's a tear in the membranes. Don't panic, but it does need looking at as a tear in the membranes may allow infection in, they can either give you antibiotics or decide to get the baby out. Having been through this weekly it really doesn't sound like you're leaking fluid, if you were you would have a trickle, then another trickle to the point where over an hour or two you were soaking through sanitary towels or your underwear. When my water actually broke I soaked through about 6 maternity sanitary towels, it was like emptying a bath! 

Amniotic fluid is liquid, discharge can be a little sticky and may only come away when you wipe, not drip out of you. If if feels even slightly sticky, I doubt it's amniotic fluid. Mine was a straw colour, whilst urine was always clear for me as I drank so much water.

As for GBS, I would ask for a swab. I had it with my first baby and was regularly swabbed for it. The problem with it is it can just appear, then disappear, so swabbing as close to delivery as possible is the most useful. Susannah is the absolute expert on this though! My swabs all came back clear this time. 

Rachael - ooh I love prams, which one did you get? I'm a pramaholic, love them all, don't know why just find it all so cute. How exciting. Xx

Isabella's not quite so chubby now, she was all puffy on those photos, I'll post some more if it will let me. Her arm moved quite a lot in the 5 hours we were up in the night! Fingers crossed, but things seem to be improving slightly every day. It's funny, but I've never been so happy to be kept awake all night, just happy to cuddle her xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Omg Aspen, I missed your post, I'm so sorry. Congratulations! Well done, you did brilliantly and got your twins through safely. I am so pleased for you. I hope you're recuperating, take your time and don't worry. I don't know how you've managed carrying twins, it is so much more fraught than a singleton, and that's bad enough.

Hope you're all home safely soon to begin the new chapter in your lives. Much love,

Helen xx


----------



## RachaelS

It is so wonderful to log on here and see all the people I've met coming home with their babies! Truely inspirational and so, so exciting. I hope all the new people who join our forum take comfort in you all, and your pictures are all wonderful!

Vasu - not long now? I hope you are allowing yourself to get a little excited now, along with the normal worries! As Helen says, I would mention the possible leaking to your Dr. Hope you are well hun.

Helen - I got an Obaby Zezu pramette in red and black spots! Maybe slightly girlish considering I'm having a boy but we just couldn't resist, it's lovely. I have spent so long looking at prams that I think I know more than the experts now! Also put nursery together last week, so I'm actually getting excited now instead of just plain terrified:)

Hope you are all doing well.xxx


----------



## mich1365

Helen- Thanks for the photos. Now you have two gorgeous kids, and a sweet husband it seems:) Glad all is improving, barring the bladder issue. I know what you mean about the happiness. I told my husband last night that I dont think Ive ever felt THIS in my entire life, and I had postpartum euphoria after my first. There is simply nothing else I could want for in life now. Well, give me a few months, then maybe I will want some new clothes:))))
So your delivery went super fast like mine. Beware to the rest...I think that is a usual progression with an insufficient cervix according to my docs. And I think it is a great thing!

Vasu- Yes to the Strep B test and yes to the Newborn Screen. I had leaking for 16 weeks...but always turned out to be urine. I was completely incontinent during this pregnancy, but went away with the birth. My water broke 1st with both my pregnancies, but they say that happens before contractions only like 25% of the time. Like Helen said, mine was more of a flood...very warm and you cant stop it by "holding it".
Good luck with the delivery...you will do great and be on a happy cloud soon too:))))


----------



## dippy

oh helen baby is absoulutely gorgeous a real stunner. xxx

will keep u all updated on my pregnancy. its a shame ur all leaving this forum and having ur babies....:( i feel lonely already....lol

actually im extremely happy ur all safe healthy and happy but still sad as weve always had each other from the beginning till the end. im sure i can join u all with a happy story soon. xxx

lizzie i know ur ryt as my cervix is definetely lookin better in this pregnancy than it did at my last but we will not know for sure till tuesday. the funnelling occurred when he made me sit forward, strain and push myself forward (as in the position of having a speculum done but sitting up rather than lying flat).

anyway will keep u posted hunnies. xxx


----------



## RachaelS

Do keep us up to date Dippy on how you're getting on; I know I won't be leaving this board as soon as I've had my baby, so I'm sure you won't be lonely on here:) 

Rach.xx


----------



## HelenGee

Dippy- i'm not leaving the forum, I've been so fortunate to find it and I'm touched by the support and comfort it's given me. Thank you to all of you for the time and care you've provided over this stressful time. It's been a journey and I'm amazed by the strength complete strangers have given me and the courage shown by all the ladies on here. I'll gladly repay the favour 100 times over. 

Rachael - how exciting! We didn't get around to finish sorting the nursery. It's decorated but needs tidying and the stuff putting away! Oops!


----------



## ccb725

mich & helen: a BIG HUG & CONGRATS to both of you! Such wonderful & exciting news! Both of you have such beautiful babies & wonderful pics! 

dippy: I'll be here for a while as I'm only 32 wks + 4. I need to get more regular with checking in. You'd think I would considering I'm on complete br : )

vasu: I originally went in because I had some moisture and was diagnosed w/ ic. I was told if it was a true leak or rupture, it would continue to leak quite noticeably. If it continues you can always have it checked out to ease your mind: )


----------



## Susanah

Helen and Mich - beautiful pics
So cute :) x

Vasu - Yes to GBS, Yes to newborn screening - we have something slightly different here. Dont worry about testing for the steroid shots. it is very rare to have any negative outcome.


----------



## Vaudha

hi ladies, thanks for the replies. Nothing leaked after the first time I noticed it. So I guess it was nothing. But it always feels better If I talk to you all.

My dr said NO to GBS :( "If you want GBS , go to America" was her answer!!! I left at that point. I need to coordinate with Neonatologist after the baby is born for the New born screening. I am happy that at least they do that here...

I am counting days. Decided to take small walks after I complete 37 weeks. My Gestation diabetes can be helped with walk. 

Love
Vasu


----------



## Alisa F

Hi ladies

Hoping to get some more advice&#8230; I saw a different consultant today who said, after listening to my account of events leading up to my preterm delivery, that absolutely no way do I have incompetent cervix. She was adamant that because I had contractions that meant that it was nothing to do with IC&#8230; This is after being told by another consultant a couple of weeks ago that IC was highly likely based on what symptoms I described to him. 

The day I delivered, we went straight to the hospital as soon as I felt the fist few intense pains (contractions) although I had mild pains all day and excruciating lower back pain a few hours earlier. We arrived at labour ward in about 30mins and was immediately told I was already 10com dilated (so I was 10cms 30 mins after feeling a proper strong contraction). I delivered within an hour of arriving at hospital. So this all happened in about 1.5 hours&#8230;.

Is that true? When you go into preterm labour due to incompetent cervix, do you not have contractions? 

Alisa


----------



## ejsmom

When I had preterm labor.. I had occasional contractions..They only became consistent when labor hit. My docs told me I did have contractions and i am diagnosed with IC. I get a cerclage to keep me closed. 

Good Luck.. go with the doc you feel most comfortable with. I wish I could give you better advice.


----------



## heychickie

I had no contractions of any kind when I delivered at 24 weeks due to IC. The IC allowed my cervix to dilate and the sac to bulge then break without any. Preterm labor and IC are two separate things, I'm pretty sure - though someone could certainly experience both, or the IC could in some instances stimulate the contractions perhaps, depending how far along someone is. 

I am TTC very diligently at the moment, so I can get my cerclage and hold the next one in longer, so that hopefully he or she can come home with me this time.

graysonsjourney.com
findingjoyafter.com


----------



## lizziedripping

heychickie - lovely to see you back with us hun, and so sorry about your little man XXX - stay with us and lets help you get you thru your next pregnancy my love XXX

Alisa - Welcome. IC doesn't usually cause contractions, and if it did, they generally amount to nothing more than mild period-like cramps and dull back ache. Genuine IC is when the cervix literally opens under the weight of the growing uterus. It is incompetent because it literally gives way and opens without being softened and effaced by contractions.

I had nothing at all except a mild low back ache, and extra discharge. When I arrived at hospital I was already 3cms dilated :( I did begin have stong contractions ince the emergency stitch had gone in becaue infection had made it's way into my uterus by then - a huge problem once the cervix has dilated.

In your case, it can't hurt to have a stitch, but it won't prevent preterm labour caused by other factors than IC. For a weak cervix it is however brilliant. Good luck X


----------



## Sherri81

Well, I am back from surgery, and yes, my stitch is in, and as of yesterday, the baby was still alive. But no, the surgery wasn't the most successful thing in the world.

I wrote how it all went down where they called me on Monday afternoon and asked me to be at the hospital 8 hours away, by 7:30AM on Wednesday. Well, I went down. Risked mine and my husband's life to get there, as there was a massive snow storm with white out conditions for the last 3 hours of the drive. :roll: So anyways, we pull in 2 hours after our expected time, so 1AM, and we have to be up at 5AM to be on the road to the hospital by 6AM. :roll: My husband went home then and his MIL took me. HAd my first ultrasound, which was good. Very detailed. Two kidneys, both working, fluid in the stomach, so kidneys are working, she did the nuchal scan even though it wasn't called for and she said it was perfect but never gave me the measurement. I thought I might have seen a diddle when it spread its legs, and I think the tech maybe thinks so too, but she can't say for sure at this point.

Then I had my MFM appointment, where he just said his whole speal over and over again. "I'm so glad you changed your mind about the antibiotics preventatively, and I'm so glad you changed your mind about the Nifedipene. I'm so happy we are on the same page finally."

Whatever. No point in telling him I have been on antibiotics since 8 weeks and my OB up here is giving me Nifedipene at 20 weeks. He's an ass, so he doesn't need to know. So anyways, the surgery is scheduled for 11AM the next day. All is good. I haven't heard of the surgeon before, but am reassured she is one of the best.

I meet her before surgery. She says they don't usually perform preventative cerclages, so this is different for her, although she learned on 13 weeks patients before, so she is confident with it. Although, she did feel the need to drill into my head that there is a 2% chance of miscarriage from the surgery...

Then they try to talk me into a spinal, which I refuse as I hadn't been told to stop my aspirin or fragmin, and neither would have had a chance to leave my system entirely before surgery anyway, since there was only like 36 hours from my phone call... So they agree to do General, so I won't get a spinal hemmorage.

Okay... so glad I had the General now, and I think they might be happy too!

I went under and thought everything was fine; why wouldn't I?

Woke up to a vastly different impression. Apparently the first thing that was an issue was my pelvis. Apparently it is too narrow and has bony spurs, right where they needed to place the stitch. And since there are only 2 different size needles for this, and they were using the smaller one already, they didn't know what to do. So the surgeon just kept trying, for like an hour! She finally gave up, and she called in another surgeon, who had just as many problems. After an hour, she finally got it!!

Don't ask why they didn't convert to a McDonald at this point. Obviously my anatomy was an unknown, so I really think they should have rolled with the punches and changed it up when they had so many difficulties. I mean, it would seem to be the 'right' thing to do... They are now under the impression that I can't deliver a term baby naturally, as my pelvis is too narrow at the end... so I guess I am now a c-section candidate.

The other thing was my heart got messed up. I don't know how serious it was really, but they had to call a cardiologist in, and I don't know what she did, but she advised them to keep me after surgery for at least 24 hours for observation. And she came to see me twice the day of the surgery, as well as the day after. So I was supposed to have been discharged after surgery, but instead I was kept for observation, and I woke up in recovery to find like 15 little heart pad things ALL over my body, from some EKG they performed on me during recovery. I just kept finding those damn things everywhere!! On my legs, shoulders, forearm, all over my heart.... Ridiculous!!

Now, while I was away from home, it snowed 3 feet, so no one really wanted to come get me. So we enquired about flying, and as of now, I am not allowed to fly until my heart is investigated further, and I was told I had to stay down on the coast for at least 5 days, just to make sure I was okay. I guess what happend was my ventrile started beating first, and then there would be a pause, and then like 4 extra beats really quickly. She said the extra beats were to clear the blood from the heart that accumulated when my ventricle went first, and it went first because it was receiving a bad electrical signal from somewhere. So this is called Premature Ventricular Contractions, which led to Atrial Fibbrilation, apparently.

They tested my calcium and electrolyte levels and found I have almost no calcium in my blood. She was going to put me on calcium, but the MFM's said no, as extra calcium can apparently cause uterine contractions.

So now that I am home, I will have to arrange to wear a heart monitor for 48 hours and I will need an echo to see if there are deformities. And I guess we just go from there.

The shitty thing is, I have been having weird 'off' spells, where I just feel wrong, get sort of dizzy, but not where I am spinning, but my surroundings are moving, I get chest pain, and I get really exhausted when these episodes happen. They usually last half an hour or so, and can happen up to 2 times a day, but sometimes I don't get them for like a week. I also have noticed the missed beat followed by the extra fast pounding beats afterward... Well, I told my Dr this (the one I had when pregnant with Devon. The one who said I wasn't in labour and sent me home on T3's and sleeping pills), and well, he never listened to my heart or anything, he just said 'you have chest wall pain. Everyone gets it.' And he sent me home. So I just assumed I was okay. Now we know I'm not...

The other thing was that something went wrong with my breathing. I don't know why, as I have been under so many times. Anyways, they put that 4 inch tube in my throat like they always do, and I guess something happened and they had to pull it out and put the tubes down into my lungs instead.

And they must have done it quickly, because I woke up with whiplash, couldn't hold up my head, and I ended up getting bruises down the front sides of my neck. So I don't really know what happened there...

Basically, this surgery just seems to have been a mess since the word go. But the stitch is in, and they think it is about 1.2cms up, with 1.7 cms above it. Oh, and they were in so long, and had so many retractors in my pikachu, and they slipped a few times, giving me first and second degree tears which needed to be sewn shut. So I am full of stitches besides the Sharodkur, which they did do with the tape.

Now, they don't do ultrasounds apparently after surgery, but they did one for me on the Friday, and the baby was still doing fine. I thought I saw some funnelling on the top of my cervix down to the stitch, but they told me not to worry as it was just blood and mucous above the stitch giving it the appearance of funnelling, even though it isn't in actuality. I really hope they aren't jacking me around with that... She said the blood will either come out or get absorbed, and once it does, the 'funnel' will disappear.

So I bled way more than I did with the McDonald. It finally slowed to pink spotting with mucous on Saturday. The presence of mucous made me worried I had a post op infection. So I saw a Dr on Monday, who listened for the baby's heartbeat, and she found it, so all is good there. Well, she said since Devon's labour was brought on by Bacterial Vaginosis, and since I'd just had surgery, she said she didn't think it would do any harm to give me 7 days worth of Flagyl. She said if I have the beginnings of that infection, then this will clear it up before it causes problems, and if I don't have an infection, but I take the entire dose, it won't hurt me, the baby, or cause a super infection later. So she said to er on the side of caution, and gave it to me. So I am covered in that respect.

So that is that. I am here. Baby is here. Whiplash is healed sort of. Have a horrible head cold now. Which sucks when you're trying to recover from surgery. Not too much pain from the surgery (knock on wood). Some pressure and pulling feelings, but that's it.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Sherri. Phew hun, what a saga for you.

First, the SHirodkar stitch is very invasive it took me an age to recover from the surgery - and that's without all your added complications. It is sewn thru the bladder, and the vaginal walls are actually cut away from the cervix - recovery was painful, and I felt generally very unwell.

At 21wks my consultant initially thought I had dilated completely thru the stitch, as it turns out I had lots of "gunk" up there which was giving it that appearance - on closer inspection you could see the long thin line which was a tightly closed cervix amidst all the mucous (black space). I wasn't dilated, nor was I even funneled, so your docs are probably correct when they say it is blood and mucous. I did funnel at 25wks to the stitch, but still had 23mm of closed cervix below the stitch for the remainder of the pregnancy. COnsultant explained that I had lots of mucous up there due to the presence of the stitch.


As for your atrial fibrillation - I am no expert, but I understand it is common, and not necessarily life threatening, but in later life can increase the risk of stroke. I personally however would insist on being monitored more closely and get a thorough check up hun - especially since you are pregnant.

I do hope the shirodkar works for you hun, I swear by it but then I havne't got your complex history. You deserve some happiness now, and I am hopeful this just might be your turn xxx


----------



## ccb725

Heychikie: great to see you here : ) Sending positive thoughts and ((hugs)) to you!

Sherri: So sorry you've had such a rough go of things. Hope you have a positive turn of events soon!

I have a question. I've been on complete bed rest since 22 wks for ic, dilated to 1.2 cm w/funneling. I'm 32+6 and my dr. said he would make house calls every two weeks. Well he hasn't. Last time he came out was 3 wks ago. He doesn't seemed to be too concerned w/my progress either. How often are you all being seen and monitored? Do you ultra sounds and/or fetal heart tones?


----------



## Vaudha

Hi ladies,

I have been gaining weight evenly so far. I have gained around 12 kgs. (I was 49kg before pregnancy and now 61.2kg at 37 weeks).

When my dr weighed me at 34 weeks I was 61.4 and at 36+4 I was 61.2 kgs!!
In between 34 and 36weeks I was in hospital for 3 days with steroids shots, high diabetes, stitch removal etc. Before I got discharged from the hospital, they did a scan and the gestation age was 35 weeks which is perfect.

So now my concern is does this happen? I am not gaining weight but baby is growing fine? My dr seemed not concerned at all about me not gaining weight. I did not ask her , I am not sure why.

Also, I am not allowed to eat a lot at a time. I eat limited food at a time and I need to wait for 2 hrs before I eat anything else. 

No weight gain since 34 weeks (lost 200 grams) bothering me. I am 37 weeks now :happydance: finally. My dr is not talking about inducing me after 38 weeks. I thought doctors normally suggest for inducing if mother has Gestation diabetes. I am confused :dohh: 

Please help
/love
Vasu


----------



## RachaelS

Hey Vasu,

I think the induction thing is case specific for GD, so your Drs are probably monitoring you and will offer induction if they think it's needed? I know a woman I worked with had GD and they actually let her go ovedue.

As for not gaining weight, so long as the baby's growing normally and healthily then don't worry - your baby's obviously just eating everything your eating and taking it all for themselves!! 

Congratulations on getting to 37 weeks, it's so exciting when you think about sitting here all those weeks ago wondering how far along we would make it?!

Good luck.xxx


----------



## jessabella

vaudha...baby will take what it needs, i only gained total 11kgs and you see how big Olivia was!!


----------



## jessabella

HelenGee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're home and things are ok, isabella's arm is very slowly gaining movement and she is healthy in every other sense, a real milk monster! All the professionals that I speak to seem confident that she will regain full mobility as she has power through the nerves to her hands. Thank you so much for all your wishes, it made me feel so much better.
> 
> Mich- you look amazing in that photo, Adrian is just gorgeous. I'm jealous, when I get my photos on here you'll be able to see what a wreck I look! My upper chest muscles hurt too, along with my back, my legs are fine though. Don't forget that babies make your arms ache anyway as you're stuck feeding in the same position.
> 
> Nikita- so sorry that you're still bleeding, things are never simple are they? Hopefully it'll stop of it's own accord.
> 
> Anyway, this is how it all happened...my water broke at 5:30am when I went to the loo, I heard a loud pop and then a gush. I was sooo calm and called the hospital. By 5:40 I was having contractions, by 5:50 they were 10 mins apart, and they were all in my back. This scared me as I knew this meant that she was in the spine to spine position, as was my first. My mother in law got to our house at 5:55 and we left for the hospital, calling them to tell them at the contractions were 10 mins apart. They took me straight to the assessment unit and tried to persuade me to have a vaginal delivery and I constantly refused! By this point I was struggling to sit still so they could put the monitor on. They started prepping me for surgery, still debating whether to let me have a section as I seemed to be progressing quickly. I was telling them that there was no way in hell I was having a vaginal delivery!
> 
> Once the monitor was on, they realised how strong the contractions were and got me the gas and air. The doctor arrived to take me to surgery and I felt massive pressure. They did an internal and by 6:30 I was 5cm dilated. I still insisted on a section and they got me to theatre. By the time I got there they were still sorting out the epidural, still asking me to have a vaginal delivery, my husband told them that they weren't listening to me, that I thought the baby was spine to spine and so wanted a section. They finally got the epidural in and all I could say was that the baby was coming out! At this point I was fully dilated and too far gone for a section, so had to proceed.
> 
> One episiotomy, much wrestling and one stuck baby later, she was out and she took a while to get normal stats. She was breathing on her own, her heart rate was perfect, but she was sleepy and not physically responding. By 5 mns her apgar was 9. Thank god I'd insisted on a section, otherwise I wouldn't have been in theatre when she was stuck, doesn't bear thinking about.
> 
> So now we're loving doing the new baby thing. It's such a joy to have her, I can't believe it. I'm very uncomfortable as my bladder may have been damaged during the trauma, so they've arranged physio for me too (isn't
> incontinence great!). But I think the bed rest was more difficult to cope with.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully there's some pictures attached...she's soooo chubby!



oh helen, georgeous!!:cloud9:


----------



## jessabella

mich1365 said:


> View attachment 156511
> 
> 
> Finally...had to get some help from my busy husband.
> All now well, barring me now needing physical therapy for my core...back is too weak to carry a baby, much less wrestle our toddler. I guess that is a result of bed rest. Legs and all else feel much better than I would have expected though.
> Getting up in the night is ok too...feels like a privilege after months worrying about the little guy.
> 
> Have not had a chance to read recent posts but will tonight or tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well, particularly the other babies just recently born.
> 
> xo
> Michelle

oh how lovely...cute cute cute...i feel the same way as you do...im privaledged to feed in the night...however i only have to get up once at 5 am...so cant really complain


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,

Just a quick one...
Isabella's doing great, her left arm is really moving now, she's definitely nocturnal and definitely a night time party animal :haha:

Vasu - at 32 weeks my weight was the same as at 6 weeks, I think partly due to muscle wastage after bed rest. However, at 37 weeks, I had gained 9 kilos, which is not a lot. Isabella was still a whopping 8 pounds, which is huge for me at 5 feet nothing and a fairly low bmi. The baby will take whatever it needs, I could barely eat by 38 weeks, there was no space for my stomach and food! Congrats on 37 weeks, you've done it! You look amazing xx

Ccb - I checked in with my doc every 2 weeks, she only ever did one internal exam, the others were from when I went to maternity triage worried about something. I only had 1 cervical length scan which I paid for privately. I do however have a Doppler that I bought so I could listen in to the baby whenever I wanted. X


----------



## Vaudha

helen - Happy to know that Isabella is doing great :) 

Jb - Nice to see your message after long time. 

Yeah I guess I need not worry about my wt. My bump looks bigger day by day. I guess that is what is needed :)

/Love
Vasu


----------



## dippy

hi all so heres my update.

i had the stitch placed at 19+4 on wednesday iv come home now and thought id let u all know.

still in abit of pain more so than my previous cerclage but still glad its in as i would never have made it to my scan in 2weeks with the length of shortening i was having.

im not sure what stitch it is i asked and doctor said it was a ''tape like'' that was all so dont know what that is. 

anyway been told to go home and carry on with normal activity by 1 doctor and bed rest by another so thats annoying coz u dont know what doc to follow but i think ill follow the bed rest root. 

iv been told nothing they can do now till wk 24 when i get steroid shots and take it from there. plz plz pray ladies they i get further this time round i really want this one to work out better for me- heres to 37 weeks.

ill keep u all posted and hope ur all well. x


----------



## RachaelS

I've got everything crossed for you Dippy, here's to each and every week! And as for Dr's advice, I would*always* say the more bed rest the better. My cervix stopped getting shorter the week I got signed off work and spent more time off my feet - I'm sure this can't be a coincidnce.

We're all here if you need us:)
Rach.xx


----------



## ccb725

I have another question for all of you. I'm 33 weeks today and have been noticing lots of painless braxton hicks. Is that ok when you have an ic? 
I was so much more relaxed 2 wks ago. Now that I'm inching close to the end, I'm so scared of not making it!


----------



## Vaudha

dippy good that your stitch is in :) I also suggest bed rest as much as possible. I got my cerclage at 17 weeks and now I am 37 weeks with complete bed rest except for getting up for bathroom. And the wonderful ladies here helped me in my difficult times.

We are all with you and praying for you :hugs:

/Love
Vasu


----------



## Vaudha

ccb - when I was 35weeks I had BH contractions. Painless. I wasn't even aware of it. One day I went to hospital complaining reduced fetal movements and they did NST for me. During NST, the movements were recorded alright but it recorded contractions too. Well, only then I came to know that I was having BH contractions. I did feel some kind of pressure in my pelvic area on and off. Now I know that was BH contraction. My dr removed my stitch on the same day and gave me steroids shots for baby's lungs development. I am not sure if all doctors follow this protocol. 

I guess you should let your doctor know about your BH contractions, the intensity and frequency and let doctor take decision.
Try not to panic hun. You will make it to full term :hugs:

/Love
Vasu


----------



## Vaudha

JB olivia looks sooo cute in this profile photo :kiss:


----------



## ccb725

Vaudha: Oh my goodness, I can't believe you're already at 37 weeks! Congratulations to you! You look great too! Thanks so much for your response. I will call my dr first thing in the morning. I've been waiting for him to come, but he keeps canceling. He doesn't want me to get out of bed for any reason, but he may change his mind if I call him with this update.


----------



## Vaudha

ccb - Thanks hun. Let me know how your visit with dr goes.

Ladies - I started walking from past 2 days after each meal to control my glucose level. Finally allowed myself to buy some new born clothing yesterday. I am praying for everything to go well in next few weeks. I need prayers of all of you. You have been so wonderful to me. I just can't thank enough you guys.

/Love
Vasu


----------



## dippy

Sorry girls this is going to sound sooooo gross but I need some advice. I had my stitch placed at 19weeks only 3 days ago but I cant stop this diarrhoea. Im worried it will affect my stitch. Sorry tmi but I'm worried. X


----------



## HelenGee

Dippy- I don't think that the runs will affect the stitch, it may be a side effect of the anaesthetic. Did you have to take a tablet before the op to take the acid off your stomach. I know the bowel churning is uncomfortable, but I was taking lactulose to soften my stools as I was constipated. That's not pleasant as I felt like I was straining the stitch. Just keep a watch to make sure you haven't got an infection. I ended up having my stools tested as they turned a little yellow and soft. Turns out it was all the bananas I was eating to keep things running! 

I just hope now that this never gets repeated anywhere. I'm a teacher and the kids would have a ball with this one! Xx


----------



## dippy

Awww thnx Hun ur a star.x


----------



## lizziedripping

ccb725 said:


> I have another question for all of you. I'm 33 weeks today and have been noticing lots of painless braxton hicks. Is that ok when you have an ic?
> I was so much more relaxed 2 wks ago. Now that I'm inching close to the end, I'm so scared of not making it!

BH are fine hun, and should have no effect on your cervix if they are irregular and relatively painless. I had lots of sometimes painful BH in the twin pregnancy (from 20wks), they terrified me, but NEVER affected my stitch or cervix length :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

dippy said:


> hi all so heres my update.
> 
> i had the stitch placed at 19+4 on wednesday iv come home now and thought id let u all know.
> 
> still in abit of pain more so than my previous cerclage but still glad its in as i would never have made it to my scan in 2weeks with the length of shortening i was having.
> 
> im not sure what stitch it is i asked and doctor said it was a ''tape like'' that was all so dont know what that is.
> 
> anyway been told to go home and carry on with normal activity by 1 doctor and bed rest by another so thats annoying coz u dont know what doc to follow but i think ill follow the bed rest root.
> 
> iv been told nothing they can do now till wk 24 when i get steroid shots and take it from there. plz plz pray ladies they i get further this time round i really want this one to work out better for me- heres to 37 weeks.
> 
> ill keep u all posted and hope ur all well. x

Dippy - rest, rest, rest!!! :hugs:

I have lost count of the number of ladies who have said to me that their Doc never told them to take bed rest officially - including me!! I swear by it - taking the weight of an already weak cervix can never be a bad thing to do :hugs:
So relieved you got the stitch in the end hun - was worried about you. Take care, and take time to recover from the surgery. It does leave you feeling grotty for a few weeks, so listen to your body and take things easy :hugs:

Vaudha - weight gain hun. I only gained 32Ibs with the twins, when it's recommended that you gain over 40Ibs!!! I ate and ate and ate, but despite that still put on less than the recommended minimum. 

The babies were still huge - weighing 9 and 7Ibs at 38wks. I was told by doc that they had taken all my calories, and had prevented me personally gaining lots of extra weight. They were big and healthy, so please don't worry. Weight gain in pregnancy is much to do with genetics (as is baby size) - so long as you're not dieting, and eat healthily, you baby will be fine :hugs:


----------



## ccb725

vasu & lizzie: Thanks so much for the info. Dr. offered a med to relax uterus, but I declined.

Now, here comes another question...what about crampy feeling. Not consistent, but sporadic throughout the day. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Vaudha

lizzie - Thanks. I will stop worrying :)


----------



## lizziedripping

ccb - sporadic cramps at 33wks can be completely normal hun. THe rule is that cramps which become more intense and/or regular (less than 15mins apart) are worth investigating. WHen I say more intense, I mean they build slowly but surely. YOur cervix and uterus will be preparing for labour from now on, and "practice cramps" and growing pains are all ok and what your body should be doing.

Us IC ladies tend to "micro manage" every twinge hun, which is perfectly understandable. Your cramps are probably not strong enough or regular enought to be affecting your cervix, and at this point your IC is no longer an issue anyway. You have to go into proper labour to deliver your baby now. Try to relax love. If things change then pop in for a check up, but otherwise keep the faith - you have come so far, not long now xxx


----------



## dippy

thnx lizzie ur always a real help- u and helen. 

im glad the cramp question was asked im abit confused as to what growing pains should feel like?

anyway hope u and all ur babies are well !!!


----------



## Emilyc

Hello all,

I have been having my weekly scans and im still on the cyclogest 400 but im worried! I am 26 weeks on wed which is great but im still so worried.
My cervix still has the slight funelling which the consultant said I have had for weeks now! he said its not a worry and its only slight, and I can still do all the normal things walks, shopping, housework etc etc. My cervix is 21mm at the start it was 29mm so its always been short. 
The consultants I have seen 4 in the FMU weekly clinic all seem not worried, but I am worried sick. When I look up funelling is worries me but they say not to worry.
I have 2 questions
1) if I have my baby boy at 26 weeks would he have a chance of life?

2) should I do the same activites as before like they say or should I do less? . I know they worry if I do less as Im on blood thinners due to clotting.

Im so worried x


----------



## RainbowGift

Emily,
I hope it makes you feel better to hear that by 26 weeks, I had ZERO cervical length left (100% effaced) and I was 1-2 cm dilated..... BUT tomorrow I will be 32 weeks! I know it's impossible not to worry, but take some heart in knowing my story and believe everything will be ok for you.
As far as survival goes... I was in the hospital, in pre-term labour, at 25 weeks.

I talked extensively to NICU doctors. Basically, every baby is different. If a baby survives at that gestation, some truck right through and others deal with a lot of problems. If you want me to tell you more in-depth info about what we discussed, I will. But, I think you are doing great and you have little to worry about at this time. You have some good cervical length. 


As far as activity... I can't comment. I have been laying flat, even to eat... for a loooong time now. If your doctors tell you activity is best due to clotting issues and are not concerned about your funnelling, I would think they know best. Maybe you could call another practice and just ask for a second opinion to ease your mind?

Your situation sounds very promising to me and I think you have a long time before your baby makes an appearance. :) 

Lots of love,
Jen


----------



## Emilyc

Dear jen,

thankyou so much your doing so well makes me feel bit silly for being so worried. Please keep me posted on things (hugs) xx


----------



## RachaelS

Hey Emily,

I had some funnelling and have been 11mm since week 24, and am now at 36 weeks. I was on cyclogest from week 20. Bascally I have tried to do less, but didn't stop doing everything (if I needed to walk to the shop or get to the hospital I would). My doctors didn't tell me to stop doing things and they didn't seem TOO worried, however I talked to my GP who did sign me off work and I do know when I need to stop doing things and lie down.

My advice would be to listen to the drs, but listen to your body too. If you need to put your feet up, do it. Also, I know it's impossible (I have been SO paranoid) but try not to get yourself too worked up because you will make yourself feel worse. Easier said than done though!

If you want anyone to talk to, you know where to find us all and always feel free to PM me:)

Rachael.xx


----------



## ccb725

lizziedripping said:


> ccb - sporadic cramps at 33wks can be completely normal hun. THe rule is that cramps which become more intense and/or regular (less than 15mins apart) are worth investigating. WHen I say more intense, I mean they build slowly but surely. YOur cervix and uterus will be preparing for labour from now on, and "practice cramps" and growing pains are all ok and what your body should be doing.
> 
> Us IC ladies tend to "micro manage" every twinge hun, which is perfectly understandable. Your cramps are probably not strong enough or regular enought to be affecting your cervix, and at this point your IC is no longer an issue anyway. You have to go into proper labour to deliver your baby now. Try to relax love. If things change then pop in for a check up, but otherwise keep the faith - you have come so far, not long now xxx

Thanks so much, you've put my mind at ease! You're absolutely right, I've been evaluating every little feeling and it's horrible. I just want to let loose and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy.


----------



## HelenGee

Emily - I had a cervical length of 13 mm with funnelling at 20 weeks when I had my stitch done. I went on full bed rest despite not being told to. I would rest whenever possible but obviously the clotting issue is more of a factor for you. Can the docs give you any physio exercises you could do to keep the blood flowing? Also water and loads of it plus compression stockings will help. Just listen to your body and rest when it feels like the right thing to do. You are doing brilliantly x

Rachael - OMG you're 36 weeks, that's brilliant! I'm so excited for you x

RG - it's great to hear you're doing well, I'm so pleased for you too. Keep hanging on in there and congrats! X:hugs:


----------



## Vaudha

Rachael , RB - Congrats!! :hugs:

/love
Vasu


----------



## mich1365

Jen, Congrats on 32 weeks. I had been thinking and wondering and hoping you were doing well. Im only checking in now once a week. Life is certainly busier with two. Gives me even more appreciation for Lizzie's commitment to helping everyone here.
Emily, I agree with her. You have a great outlook! I was 75% effaced, funneling and 1.3 cm at 23 weeks with NO stitch...and delivered at 36+5 a perfect little guy. 
HeyChickie...just read your new blog. You are amazing and I think of you all the time and am hyper aware how I could have been in your shoes with a simple twist of fate. Im so glad you are finding writing helpful and are thinking toward the future. I think I will feel very guilty if I ever complain, so I will try not to when my husband returns to work and things get tough some days.


----------



## dippy

hi emily i think ur doing brilliantly. if uv got this far on just cyclogest without the stitch and bed rest i think ull do pretty well.

as far babies born early i mean its not something i would want to have again if I can help it but my baby was born at 26 weeks and shes now a healthy happy 7 month old. you can't even tell she was ever that early.

so just relax and stay of ur feet with minimum activity have short quick walks to keep ur blood from clotting. take care xxx


----------



## ejsmom

Hi Ladies.. 

I am going for my NT scan today. I am ridiculously nervous about it. I don't even get it entirely. I am supposed to get scheduled for my cerclage today. Perhaps, it's the reality kicking in. The next few months are going to be so hard.. my poor kids. I feel like I am so selfish all of a sudden for wanting another baby. I know I am being partially but.. I am having one of those moments, I guess. Wish me luck.. and good luck to everyone.. I don't much here as of yet. I am hopping I can get my stitch within the next few days. I would a few rest days before the 5th. It's my mom's surprise birthday party (she's 50)..and we are headed to Florida the following day. Yep.. everything at the same time.. That's my life. I tried to get pregnant for about 10 months. I get pregnant when I have all this going on.. not complaining but that's me. I am of course taking it easy in Florida..no roller coasters and such..more lounging with exception of taking the boys to Disney and Seaworld. Ok. Enough feeling sorry for myself.. I will be fine..so will the baby..and the other stuff will fall into place.


----------



## lizziedripping

How did you get on today ej? Thinking of you, and hoping all goes ok. Your cerclage should be placed sooner rather than later hun, and I strongly recommend staying off your feet even in Florida. It is a place where you are tempted to "pound the parks", and it's bloody knackering without the added complication of pregnancy with a cervical stitch - take it easy love x


----------



## ejsmom

lizziedripping said:


> How did you get on today ej? Thinking of you, and hoping all goes ok. Your cerclage should be placed sooner rather than later hun, and I strongly recommend staying off your feet even in Florida. It is a place where you are tempted to "pound the parks", and it's bloody knackering without the added complication of pregnancy with a cervical stitch - take it easy love x

Hi Lizziedripping,

It did go well. The baby decided not to share his/her gender. That's ok, it was early. MF decided that they would place my cerclage after Florida. She said it was fine as long as it was before 16 weeks. I am going to trust her and go with it. I spoke to my OB, she seems fine with it as well. So I am going to take it easy until then. I am taking it slow at Florida..so excited what a bummer.. In a way, I feel not having the stitch in place..hopefully, there is no issue from the delay in the stitch. I trust my MF doc..so hopefully there will not be any added complications.. I don't think so.. otherwise..I think my docs would advise against it.

Hmm.. life gotta love it.. it definitely has its moments.. wonderful, but there are moments.

Good Luck to you and everyone..


----------



## dippy

hey i think ull b ok providing there arent any massive changes to your cervix i.e. shortening dilating and funnelling. I dont normally have any changes till week 18 so I think u'll b fine. But do take it easy. x


----------



## Vaudha

38 weeks today. I am really thankful to god for that. No signs of baby coming out :nope:
My doc says head is not yet fixed and it can happen any time or during the labour. I admit I am getting a bit impatient now. To see my baby...
Is there anything I can do to get baby's head engaged into pelvis? I am doing quite a lot of walking. climbing steps. (Read somewhere that it helps )

/Love
Vasu


----------



## Motsy

Hey everyone. I had an appointment today with my new doctor. She did an internal exam to make sure I don't have an infection because I have a TON of mucus down there. She saw it all immediately and commented on how much there was. While she did the swab she wanted to check for dilation, and I'm 1 cm dilated. I know it's normal for slight dilation in women who have had previous babies, but is 1 cm still OK given my high-risk pregnancies? Also, she did an ultrasound to measure my cervix. It's now at 3.1 cm resting, 2.5 when she applied slight pressure, and 1.5 when I bear down. How does this all sound? I'm still getting my weekly 17P injections, and we discussed my steroid injections and started FFN tests. I've also been on bed rest since 19 weeks. I'm familiar with cervical length just because of my last pregnancy but not with all the different measurements from fundal pressure and bearing down plus with the 1 cm dilation. How does this sound?


----------



## lizziedripping

Vaudha - well done on 38wks hun. There is nothing that will engage baby in all honesty, except when she is good and ready ;) Not long now, hang in there x

Motsy - applying pressure during a TVU is done to mimic the weight of your baby when you are lying down. It gives a better idea of cervical length under pressure. At 2.5 yours seems to be holding up quite well. Have they mentioned to you the possibility of stitching given that you are 1cm dilated?


----------



## Motsy

Lizzie, I don't think they want to do a stitch for me because they're not 100% sure what my issue is. They suspect IC, pre-term labor issues in general, irritable uterus, etc. Pretty much it all, but they don't really know which one(s) exactly. We know that my cervix does shorten with or without contractions (which points to IC), but we also know I contract a LOT especially starting around 25 to 26 weeks. My last OB doesn't think I'm a good candidate for a cerclage because it wouldn't have helped any with my daughter. She said the injections, bed rest, contraction meds, etc. are the only things she thinks will be beneficial at all. I'm assuming it's because of how much I contract? I have no idea. With my daughter I was funneled down to 0.7 cm at 26 or 27 weeks, and by 33 or 34 weeks I was 4 cm dilated as well. She came shortly after. 

I know that the bearing down measurement shows what my cervix goes to when I go to the bathroom, contract, lift, etc., but why does this number matter? As long as the contractions aren't too frequent does it matter that my cervix shortens down to 1.5 cm during them or other times? My cervix kind of did this last time with my daughter and then shortened dramatically which is what landed me in the hospital at around 26 or 27 weeks. That night I went into labor with contractions 2 minutes apart. Thankfully we were able to stop it and hold off labor for a while.

Also, the baby has been head down for a while now (unless he's flipped in between ultrasounds and then went down again before the next one, of course). Is the head being down ideal or harder on the cervix due to pressure?


----------



## berryblue290

Hey ladies just checking in....made it to 31 weeks with an IC and I'm still going! And no stitch just bed rest, I have faith to continue further as I never thought I'd make it this far. Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Emilyc

Berryblue290 - well done on getting to 31 weeks bet your feeling much better about things now.

Im 26 weeks now and my cervix is holding which is good im on cyclogest xx


----------



## Vaudha

Berryblue290 - congratulations on 31 weeks :hugs:
Emilyc - well done on 26 weeks hun. :hugs:

/love
vasu


----------



## Vaudha

seems everyone is busy :)

/Love
Vasu


----------



## ccb725

berryblue & emily: Congratulations to you both! You're both doing amazing!

I'm 34+3, no stitch or meds just good ole complete bed rest for 83 days! Here's hoping for another 5 weeks!


----------



## mich1365

CCB, BB and Emily...more healthy term or near term babies on the way it sounds like! I really feel for you all still on bed rest. I dont know how I did it looking back, just so glad I did. Hang in there. I cant say it will be a distant memory as it is still not for me, but I can say how proud I am of myself and the special connection I feel to Adrian because of what we went through together. Im also more appreciative than ever of my life and my 1st born, after having missed taking care of him those 4 months.
Motsy...my cervix had some similarities to yours but never as long... changed alot with pressure. I was also dilated from 23 weeks on. I made it almost to term without a stitch so there are positive outcomes. My guy was always head down in my pelvis and I could feel his hiccups behind my pubic hair. It was horrifying as was the whole pregnancy. Four days after taking myself off bedrest my water broke and 2 hours later I was holding him. 36+5. Three weeks later still pinching myself in each moment at how good the hellish pregnancy turned out.


----------



## ejsmom

berryblue290 said:


> Hey ladies just checking in....made it to 31 weeks with an IC and I'm still going! And no stitch just bed rest, I have faith to continue further as I never thought I'd make it this far. Hope all is well with everyone[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats! everyday is an accomplishment.. Best wishes for 9 more weeks...:flower:


----------



## ejsmom

ccb725 said:


> berryblue & emily: Congratulations to you both! You're both doing amazing!
> 
> I'm 34+3, no stitch or meds just good ole complete bed rest for 83 days! Here's hoping for another 5 weeks!

* raises a non-alcoholic drink* Here's to another 5 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## ejsmom

Vaudha said:


> Berryblue290 - congratulations on 31 weeks :hugs:
> Emilyc - well done on 26 weeks hun. :hugs:
> 
> /love
> vasu



Are you getting anxious to meet your little one? I am so happy for you. I probably missed it.. Did you get your stitch removed yet?

Good Luck..

Monica


----------



## ccb725

michelle: So GREAT to see you here! Think about you lots :) So happy that you're enjoying your "normal" life! I hope to be there soon myself!


----------



## berryblue290

ejsmom said:


> Vaudha said:
> 
> 
> Berryblue290 - congratulations on 31 weeks :hugs:
> Emilyc - well done on 26 weeks hun. :hugs:
> 
> /love
> vasu
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting anxious to meet your little one? I am so happy for you. I probably missed it.. Did you get your stitch removed yet?
> 
> Good Luck..
> 
> MonicaClick to expand...

Never got a stitch! just progesterone & bedrest, and so far so good


----------



## RachaelS

Emilyc said:


> Berryblue290 - well done on getting to 31 weeks bet your feeling much better about things now.
> 
> Im 26 weeks now and my cervix is holding which is good im on cyclogest xx

I remember thinking how horribly far away everything seemed at 26 weeks; I'd just had to stay in hospital because of a bleed, my cervix was getting shorter and shorter and I had no idea what was going to happen. 37 weeks now and just playing the waiting game. GOOD LUCK:) Remember, feet up and count the weeks and you'll be fine!

Hope everyone is still doing well?
Rach.xxx


----------



## Vaudha

ejsmom said:


> Are you getting anxious to meet your little one? I am so happy for you. I probably missed it.. Did you get your stitch removed yet?
> Monica

Monica - Yes, very much anxious. I had ultrasound done on my own interest as I was getting quite restless as what is happening inside. All is well and baby weighs around 7 pounds so far. 
Yes, My stitch was removed at 35 weeks. I was on steroid shots ( 2 shots, 24 hrs apart). After that I waited till 37 weeks continuing complete bed rest. Since past 1 weeks I am walking a lot :) Shopping :) 
Hmmm, I am not sure how long before I see my little one....
/Love
Vasu


----------



## Motsy

OK..I had another appointment with my peri this morning. Good news: my cervix didn't change as much as it did last week with pressure, but baby was also not bearing down on my cervix like he was last week so I don't know if that was the difference or not. Bad news: my cervix has shortened again. Last week we got it to measure 3.1 cm resting with no pressure. Today it was 2.5 cm resting with no pressure. He also thinks a cerclage won't help me unfortunately because he thinks there are things going on internally that might actually make the cerclage do more harm than good. For now we just continue to keep a close eye on it, and as soon as it becomes more serious we start steroids, FFT, Procardia, etc. With my daughter that point came at about 26-27 weeks so we'll see. 

ETA: They obviously didn't check me for dilation today, but just as a reminder, last week I was 1 cm+ dilated.


----------



## ccb725

Ok ladies, here comes some more questions. I hit 35 weeks (yay) and have been feeling very different. I'm tired, crampy and have become bff's with my bedpan...still on complete bed rest. Dr. is supposed to come out tomorrow. With an IC, do I let him manually check my cervix???

I'm scheduled for a csection (because 2 prior) on March 7...if I can make it that long! I'm feeling like I'm not going to hold out because of all the changes I'm feeling. Could this just be the natural process of pregnancy? 

I was induced (i didn't have any signs of labor) at 41+ weeks with my 1st son and after 92 hrs in labor and a failure to progress had section. My 2nd was automatically scheduled at 37 weeks because the hospital didn't allow vbacs. So I've never had these feelings before and I'm pretty confused about it.


----------



## RainbowGift

ccb- Some doctors feel checking the cervix is worth it, because they want to know how quickly it's changing... But some disagree and don't want to bother the area. MOST doctors I dealt with decided NOT to check for changes (after initial checks).

News to everyone: I HAD MY BABIES. They came at 33 weeks. My water painfully broke when I sat on the toilet. I started painful contractions on the way to the hospital. I had already been prepared that I would have to have a section, due to one of my babies being breech and the doctor's policy. We had to wait a few hours, for certain staff to arrive... lots of contractions during that time... then off we went.

My babies are amazing. They are also very healthy and doing GREAT. More to come later,m when my fingers start working. I'm on cloud ten.

Note to women here: I had no cervical length (100% effaced) and 2 cm dilated from 25 weeks on (I also had regular contractions during that time that landed me in the hospital) AND I MADE IT TO 33 WEEKS!!! You can too.

Michelle- you were my greatest inspiration and support. All my love to you and your family.


----------



## Vaudha

hey RB!! Congrats hun!!!! So happy for you and lovely to hear babies are doing great.
Post some pics when get time and energy :)

love
Vasu


----------



## ccb725

RainbowGift said:


> ccb- Some doctors feel checking the cervix is worth it, because they want to know how quickly it's changing... But some disagree and don't want to bother the area. MOST doctors I dealt with decided NOT to check for changes (after initial checks).
> 
> News to everyone: I HAD MY BABIES. They came at 33 weeks. My water painfully broke on when I sat on the toilet. I started painful contractions on the way to the hospital. I had already been prepared that I would have to have a section, due to one of my babies being breech and the doctor's policy. We had to wait a few hours, for certain staff to arrive... lots of contractions during that time... then off we went.
> 
> My babies are amazing. They are also very healthy and doing GREAT. More to come later,m when my fingers start working. I'm on cloud ten.
> 
> Note to women here: I had no cervical length (100% effaced) and 2 cm dilated from 25 weeks on (I also had regular contractions during that time that landed me in the hospital) AND I MADE IT TO 33 WEEKS!!! You can too.
> 
> Michelle- you were my greatest inspiration and support. All my love to you and your family.

Congratulations to you & your family for having healthy babies! So happy for you! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## berryblue290

Congratulations rainbow!!!!


----------



## HelenGee

Congratulations RG, that's wonderful news. You've been through a hellish time and i'm so pleased you're all doing great. Well done xxx


----------



## mich1365

Jen,
This is such happy news. I felt so emotional reading your post because I felt your pregnancy so personally as it so mirrored mine..minus one BIG difference...the twins!!!
I have not logged on in a week and so when I did tonight this was the best news I could imagine. I hope more and more people in our situation see the trend after reading 80(!) pages of this thread...that most of us make it. It is very emotionally draining reading all this and learning that some dont, but most do and there is sure a lot of hope.
When you get to it, I hope we get some photos and more details about the twins!

CCB,
My docs would not do any checks after 28 weeks, saying it would not alter the outcome or their treatment. They said it could only do harm at that point. But having a section planned...maybe that is different. I would bet based on how you are feeling you will likely go sooner than that date...I hope for your sake. I remember at 35 weeks I felt like I was the most miserable person on the planet, so I feel for you and yes, I think it is all normal! Hang in there and keep us posted!!!!

xxoo


----------



## RachaelS

RG _ Congratulations! Such happy news and I am glad you and babies are well. More inspiration for us all.

CCB - I know I'm in a different boat to you, but I felt completely different at 35 weeks and I think the problem I've had is that I don't know what is "normal" for 35 weeks into pregnancy and what is because of the cervix. I've constantly felt on edge now (37+5) and like something is going to give at any second, but then that's probably normal for carrying a baby anyway at this point right? Hang in there and you will do great:)

Rach.xxx


----------



## berryblue290

My OB says I can get off bed rest around 34 weeks! 2more weeks, I have been getting up a little lately But so far so good.

Vaudha-you did it!


----------



## Vaudha

thanks berryblue . It is because of all you wonderful ladies that I could sail through difficult times :hugs:

And Congratulations hun on 32 weeks :happydance: Only a little more to go :)

I am counting days. I am worried to wait for long because of my gestational diabetes :( . My insulin requirement is lowering these days. And I read that it is related to placenta functioning. I have an appointment today with OB, I am hoping that she talks about inducing. 

/Love
Vasu


----------



## Sherri81

I would think you would be well and able to be induced now. I mean, so many women have babies at 37 weeks, and you are almost 3 weeks past that. So I don't see the issue. I think you did marvellous to get to where you did. And I guess we will see a birth announcement from you in a couple of days. Good luck!


----------



## Vaudha

hi all,

Today I had an appointment with my OB. She is suggesting c-section for me. Baby is around 3.2 kgs. She says she can induce me and attempt for normal delivery but since I am diabetic baby's shoulder may be big. Even if the head comes out easily which will, shoulder may get stuck. So, she doesn't want to take any risk. Well, I want my baby to be out safe. I agreed with her and getting admitted tomorrow at 8:00 am and operation at 11:00. Baby should be out by 11:30 :). I need all of your prayers and wishes. 

Honestly I am not sure what am I feeling at the moment. Just want to see my baby out safe and healthy. 

Love
Vasu


----------



## RachaelS

GOOD LUCK Vasu. I know you'll do great and all the months of angst and worry will be over, you're going to meet your baby finally!

I will be thinking of you

Rach.xxx


----------



## Vaudha

thanks rach :hugs:

Its almost 12am and i cant sleep :dohh:

I will update everyone as soon as I can.

Love
Vasu


----------



## HelenGee

Good luck Vasu - all will be great, you are in the best hands and the c section is definitely the safest option for you. I didn't make it to my section, and isabella's shoulder got stuck, we all wanted a section but baby had different ideas. Trust them when they say it's the best thing. Now you can be calm, you've made it and your baby WILL be safe with a section. 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Sherri81

Good luck for tomorrow/today!! You will be great!


----------



## Emilyc

Hi Vaudha,

Good to see your do well I ahve just be told I have gestational diabetes also how did you cope with it?.

This pregnancy has been so hard for me my list is growing weekly or new probs.

The list
Factor V both genes blood clotting disorder - on injections
Short cervix its now 20mm so the cyclogest is working
high liver bile - tests ongoing
very low iron - on tablets
Asprin daily to help thin blood.
starting injections for the gestational diabetes 

xx


----------



## gracie1214

Hi...i came on this forum while googling for information regarding incompetent cervix....my name is laurie and i am 21 weeks 2 days pregnant and just found out i have an incompetent cervix with funneling. They tried to place an emergency cerclage but couldn't do it safely so i am on bedrest and 17-p shots...no dilation, no bulging membranes, no contractions...i'm unclear actually how long my cervix measures--conflicting information on that front....
anyway, as i am sure you all can imagine, my mind is spinning and i am beyond stressed...also, have tons of questions...like does incompetent cervix always lead to contractions/pre term labor? My peri does not feel that i will experience contractions but instead will have ruptured membranes which will cause premature birth...i am not sure if i understand why they think that way...
i have loved reading the forum and everyone's inspirational stories....i need a positive boost since my ob is a bit pessimistic while my peri is more positive....
Anyway, thanks for letting me jump in on your group.
laurie


----------



## lizziedripping

Vaudha hun - good luck, and I do hope as I write this you are holding your much longed for baby in your arms my sweet xxx

Gracie - welcome to the forum hun. We're always happy to help, so please feel free tovisit here whenever you need. At the moment it seems that you have a funneling cervix with no bulging or dilation? That is good, and no need at the moment to be overly worried. Whilst funneling is the first sign of a changing cervix (along with shortening), you are by no means anywhere near rupture of membranes. There are ladies here who have been dilated with twins at 24wks, but still gone on for several more weeks.

the important thing now is to rest as much as possible - get the weight off your cervix completely. Resting can lengthen the cervix overnight, and really does work - in some cases it even reverses the funneling and the cervix closes up again. Preterm labour does not always accompany IC, if you can keep your cervix closed, then you reduce the chance of any possible infections - once a cervix is open, that is the greatest risk. Yours is funneled, which means it is open slightly at the top, but still closed at the bottom - it is "giving" under the weight of your growing uterus.

Did the docs give you any idea of length? The reason they are vague is probabloy because cl measurements are notriously inaccurate, and can change in a matter of hours. At this stage there is still every chance you can get this pregnancy into the third trimester and beyond. Keep us posted, and please take things easy xxx


----------



## Vaudha

Hi everyone :)

Its a girl!!!! She is doing well. she was born on 8th feb at 11:32 in the morning.
She had to be kept in NICU for the whole day. They gave her to me in the night 9. She was going low on oxygen and she was also under observation for hypoglycemia. But she is doing good now. I am back from hospital and needless to say I am total mess. But for the first time ever, I do not care how do I look :)
My time is totally spent in feeding her, changing her diaper and just looking at her and convincing myself that she is true :)

Thanks for the support. I will be coming here as many times as I can. I love you all :)

Emily - Initially GD was overwhelming for me. Mainly for the reason that my sugar levels affect the baby and I needed to be very careful before eating anything. Then I got used to it. I was on 26-0-14 units of insulin. My suger levels were fairly controlled. One thing that you need to make sure is do not go low on sugar levels. Anything less than 70 is normally hypo. I went hypo 2-3 times. Symptoms were excess sweating, trembling from inside, feeling dizzy. Signals are clear. In such situations have glucose/fruit juice quickly. Baby's can not take hypo condition. To avoid, eat small portions every 2 hrs whether hungry or not. Because of the insulin injections we take we need make sure we eat every 2 hrs but little and less GI food. Emily it is just temporary hun. I am sure you can do it. All the best.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8651.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG_8645.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## berryblue290

Congrats vaudha she is beautiful!!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Vasu she is absoloutley stunning!!what is her name??congratulations!!


----------



## HelenGee

Vasu - she is absolutely gorgeous, well done. It's just so worth all the stress when you see those beautiful pictures. Xxxxx

Quick update on us- we're doing ok, tired but getting by. Life is very busy with a 3 year old and I'm paying the price of bed rest and a new baby with my 3 year old's tantrums and bad behaviour. I'm hoping it's only temporary but I feel so guilty for putting my family through so much trauma.

Isabella's going well, her arm is now 99 per cent mobile. She is a real comfort seeker and is mucousy from the birth, although this is beginning to clear. She now weighs 8 pounds 11 so seems to be doing fine. She's outgrowing her clothes super fast! 

Just wanted to know how everyone is - Susannah? Dippy? Hope you're ok x


----------



## Sherri81

Vaudha, she is lovely!! Congrats. She has the cutest chubbiest face ever! Have fun with her. You did it!


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations Vasu - what a beautiful, healthy baby girl - well done you xxx

Sherri - how u doing? I see you're 18wks now, how's things feeling? x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Helen when I was in hospital and for a few weeks after mikaylas behaviour was terrible but she snapped out of it after a little while.I think it mostly stemmed from bein home alone with daddy and us overcompensating with presents and attention cos of the new baby arriving.it got better though!glad to hear ur gorgeous girls arm is so much better!x


----------



## Emilyc

Congrats vaudha she is beautiful!! thanks for the advice xx enjoy being a mummy x


----------



## Sherri81

Hey Lizzie, I'm still hanging in here I think. I have been getting sharp pains from the cervix every now and then. The Dr thinks its either nerves getting pinched, (because they don't last a long time, they just come and go quickly), or that it's stretching from the stitch. Not that the stitch is being compromised, but just that it's getting pushed around because of ligaments stretching.

I also had quite a bit of pressure feeling in my abdomen the other day, and then it started moving up to under my diaphragm. And all of a sudden, it looks like my stomach has moved up more (if that make sense), so I'm wondering if the pressure was just from him moving around.

That's the other thing. It is a boy!

Cervix still appears to be about 3.5cms long, give or take a bit, as they can only do external scans, so no different than it usually is, as they say I have a genetically short cervix. There doesn't appear to be an funnelling when pressure is applied.

I have been diagnosed as having some sort of heart condition now. We don't know what it is yet, as I am still awaiting my echo, but the problems I am having are located in my left ventricle. I didn't think it was serious, and my OB said something which kind of unnerved me. She said 'I think it's more serious than you think it is.' And then she mentioned a pacemaker?? I don't know what to think... They are thinking there is scar tissue, a hole, or a collapsed valve in there.

So because of this, I am no longer a candidate for the Nifedipene, which she was going to start using at 20 weeks to stop contractions from happening before they even started. This really upsets me, as I am very nervous about contractions... She said she wants to hospitalize me from March 1-31, which would get me to viability. She wants me on strict bedrest, and in a reverse trendellenberg position. So I don't know whether she will have me do it in my hospital, or in her hospital, an hour away.

I am kind of hoping for my hospital, but it is so inferior in terms of medical care (remember, they refused to help me at 23 weeks, even though I was only contracting not dilating). Whereas, her hospital will step in at 22 weeks even to help me stop contracting, if that is what happens. But being closer to home has some advantages. People can visit, people can bring me something other than hospital food, they can stock up my book and magazine supply, get my meds etc...

So I don't know what to do...


----------



## mich1365

Vasu--She is such a little doll. You must feel you are in heaven. Many congratulations to you and your family!!!!

Helen- Me too. My toddler now throws things...everything. I feel the regular guilt of having to give much of my attention to a newborn, and on top of there is the guilt from not having been his full mom for 4 months and wanting to make that up to him by being "fun". Cant be fun when I am breastfeeding and holding the baby all day, as the baby cries when I put him down. Two is so hard!

Gracie- From what I always understood, preterm labor is another thing caused by unknown factors. Giving birth pre-term due to ruptured membranes is another thing, though often with the same outcome...an early baby. That is what happened to me..but not until week 36! That said, most of us here made it with the same daunting diagnosis at your gestation, so I hope you gain strength from that. Best wishes. You found the right group of girls to vent to and ask questions:) 
xo
Michelle


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Sherri - glad baby is behaving himself at the moment, but sorry to here about your heart issues :( I hope you're instinct was right, and it isn't anything too serious? 

As for hospital choices, I would definitely go for hers - I personally wouldn't risk the terrible mistakes and inertia of your local place again hun. It may seem like a million miles away, but it's such a short period of time to be away balanced again the benefits of being with clinicians who sound like they know what they're doing. Take care xxx


----------



## Susanah

Vasu - congratulations. Very happy for you. lovely pics
Helen - Hi, am ok thank you. Just been a bit quiet doing some horrendous medical postgrad exams - they are over now and im starting to relax a bit. Got to 34 weeks yesterday and still pretty twitched about things, but counting down the days til my section (25). So hope everything goes ok. We had the anniversary of losing our little boy 2 days ago. A mixture of feelings and sadness, but mainly seeing how far we had come in a year, how much stronger we were and how much we have learnt through all this. Glad Isabella's doing well. Lovely name. 
x


----------



## gracie1214

Thanks so much for the warm welcome and encouragement....i need it....
Also want to say congrats to all those who have had their beautiful babies....great to hear all success stories.
Day 14 of bedrest and i am hanging in there! My husband is home with me which actually makes it a thousand times better....he does everything he can to entertain me (Legos, art projects, movies)....
The worst part so far is the gas...eating all my meals laying down is totally destroying my insides..
I do worry about my husband getting burned out...we know NOONE in this town. We just moved here in September and so have no friends or family anywhere near us. My parents came out with my initial diagnosis and attempt at surgery (cerclage) but flew back home when my uncle died (they aren't having the best month). What things did you do to help your wonderful partners out?
Physically, besides the gas, I feel fine. It's weird to think my cervix could be shrinking and opening right now and i would have no idea. I have my doctors appointment this Friday and sooooo don't want to get hospitalized. The hospital is 1 hour away--bigger hospital, better Nicu, etc. So just trying to be positive and hope that Friday goes okay..
i'm off to watch HGTV--my favorite which keeps me entertained at night.
Thanks again for letting me vent...and congrats again to all those who have had their babies.
laurie


----------



## Vaudha

Thanks everyone for the wishes. Would have never done without your support.

I am sorry I am not able to come everyday to check how everyone is doing. I guess after few days once me and my baby (thinking of naming her "Sanvi") settle down with each other, I should be able to come regularly. Meanwhile I will be thinking of all of you and wishing all well.

I am facing problem with breast feeding. Sorry for TMI but my nipples HURRT
a loooot :( I am feeding her each time she demands but sometimes they hurt too much to even feed her and I feel so bad. She is learning to latch properly though. I was wondering whether I can use breast pump in times where I am having real lot of pain but I am full of milk to feed her. Is that a good Idea? I heard that using breast pump eventually stop the milk production. Is that true?? Plss help .....

Love
Vasu


----------



## RachaelS

Afraid I haven't caught up with what's going on with everyone here - though Vasu congratulations! The reason I'm not up to date is because my little man arrived on 11/02/11! 

Toby came very quickly, I started contracting at 10:00, got to hospital at 2:30 and he arrived at 5:30pm. Everything went very well until the end and then unfortunately I tore almost from front to back so had to have 40 stitches and we were only allowed out of hospital yesterday! Typically, I managed to deliver him only on 2 paracetamol but then had to have an epidural for my operation to stitch me back up!!

Vasu - I've been having feeding problems too but more getting him to latch on as he had to have a bottle while I was taken to theatre after his birth. It's difficult, but I am discovering that now I'm home and trying more often, I am not as sore. A good tip I've found is rubbing your breast milk over your nipples after feeding really helps

Lots of love to all - how are you getting on?

Rach.xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Vasu - I expressed milk for 6 months for my second child whilst she was in intensive care. My milk was plentiful for that time, and I never had any problems with supply. I recommend expressing atleast 4 times a day, and if you don't want to do it during the night, just make sure you do it as late and as early as possible. I would just express off as much as possible in each sitting.

Expressing is time consuming but I managed to fit it in and among breast/bottle feeds with the twins too. As for latching on, section babies are notoriously tough to get latching to begin with - one of my twins was. Just perservere hun, it can and does happen, but sometimes takes some getting used to for both you and baby ;) Please ask if you need any more help xxx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Vaudha said:


> Thanks everyone for the wishes. Would have never done without your support.
> 
> I am sorry I am not able to come everyday to check how everyone is doing. I guess after few days once me and my baby (thinking of naming her "Sanvi") settle down with each other, I should be able to come regularly. Meanwhile I will be thinking of all of you and wishing all well.
> 
> I am facing problem with breast feeding. Sorry for TMI but my nipples HURRT
> a loooot :( I am feeding her each time she demands but sometimes they hurt too much to even feed her and I feel so bad. She is learning to latch properly though. I was wondering whether I can use breast pump in times where I am having real lot of pain but I am full of milk to feed her. Is that a good Idea? I heard that using breast pump eventually stop the milk production. Is that true?? Plss help .....
> 
> Love
> Vasu



i am sure that if u only express when ur too sore to feed it wont have any affect on ur supply.they always say it does but i never had any problems!have u heard of nipple shields?maybe u could try giving them a go they protect the nipple a little bit and take away some of the sting.we hav them in all pharmacies here but if u cant find them there maybe try ebay.xx


----------



## HelenGee

Laurie - keep thinking positive thoughts. My hubby was great during bedrest. My head was in a very dark place for the first month and just having him to talk to got me through the worst. This forum also really helped as well as lots of comedy tv as I couldn't focus on reading too well. As for ruptured membranes, my consultant told me after stitch removal that membranes are more likely to rupture when exposed, therefore a shortened dilated cervix may cause the membranes to drop down, become exposed, then rupture. Both my labours began with waters breaking (1 without known ic, 1 with). Both times I quickly dilated with few contractions, the first the the contractions weren't strong enough, the second were thick, fast and very strong. I have everything crossed for you, stay strong hun xx

Susannah - glad you're Ok, it must have been a very difficult few days. I'm so looking forward to you having a healthy, term baby. So glad you're trying to relax a little xx

Rachael - huge congrats! I'm sooo pleased for you. That's a quick labour for a first baby and I sympathise with the stitches. I had an episiotomy as 8 pounds of chunky baby was too big. The little cherub even managed to pull my insides out with her as I now have a uterine prolapse. I'll forgive her anything though! It's weird as I spent 20 plus weeks feeling like my insides were falling out, thinking that by February I'd feel more comfortable. No such luck. Enjoy your little boy , you deserve it xx

Thanks Michelle and Nikita, I kind of expected the toddler tantrums, it's just hard to deal with when you've got your hands full. Bella's a bit of a grouch some days and just wants cuddles and comfort.

Vasu - rubbing milk on your nipples does help. Sorry, I bottle feed as I really struggled with Oliver's breast milk jaundice. I think perseverance will pay off but I'm no expert. So glad you're all ok xx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq163/im_nikita/P1150830.jpg

just thought id share an updated pic of koby now he's a big 3months old!!he is HUGE!!but so cuddly :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vaudha said:


> Thanks everyone for the wishes. Would have never done without your support.
> 
> I am sorry I am not able to come everyday to check how everyone is doing. I guess after few days once me and my baby (thinking of naming her "Sanvi") settle down with each other, I should be able to come regularly. Meanwhile I will be thinking of all of you and wishing all well.
> 
> I am facing problem with breast feeding. Sorry for TMI but my nipples HURRT
> a loooot :( I am feeding her each time she demands but sometimes they hurt too much to even feed her and I feel so bad. She is learning to latch properly though. I was wondering whether I can use breast pump in times where I am having real lot of pain but I am full of milk to feed her. Is that a good Idea? I heard that using breast pump eventually stop the milk production. Is that true?? Plss help .....
> 
> Love
> Vasu

Try putting cabbage leaves on your nipples, it's suppose to take the pain away. I've also heard utter cream does it too, but not sure you get it where you are. I'm told that having a beer a day produces milk. I saw it on a show on tv where the nanny gave a star a glass of beer. I was pretty stunned, but it's supposed to produce breast milk.



AFM
I'm new in here and just lurking for now. My name is Rebekah and I'm 36. We found out we're pregnant on our 10 year anniversary last week after a second trimester loss. 

I'm in my first trimester and only 6 wks right now. After losing my son at 22wks gestation, protocal will be to have a cerclage at 13 or 14wks. The fear of getting through the first trimester and then again praying the cerclage will work while keeping out bv has me on edge.

Will I be on total bedrest? Will I be able to sit up in bed, get up to pee? Does it hurt to have the cerclage put in? These are all concerns I have.


----------



## Susanah

Hello, welcome and congratulations.
I had a loss at similar gestation to you, about a year ago. 
Now at week 34 with second pregnancy, a little girl, all seems to be going well, despite being a stressful pregnancy!
Cerclage was placed at 14 weeks after nuchal fold check at 12 ish. Also have GBS so have had a combination of antibiotics and antifungals to prevent infection. 
I was on semi bed rest for first few weeks and then able to do most light activities. Was told I could return to work if I really wanted (I am a doctor) but I decided not to, due to my own anxieties and wanting to keep the pregnancy as safe as possible. I believe it was the right choice and have worked at home during the pregnancy with no clinical duties. 
I was able to do quite a lot once past the first 4-6 weeks, walking, shopping etc but have had a large number of braxton hicks daily since about week 18. I have not done anything strenuous and have rested a lot, for the first time in my life! At first I really restricted what I did, but still spent most my time during the day at my desk working or in bed, reading. 
It doesnt hurt having the stitch put it. I have had 2 and neither of them hurt. I had a spinal for both and slight backpain for a day or two afterwards. You may get conflicting information as it depends on what type of stitch you will be having. However it should not be painful. 
Hope this helps and good luck.
Susanah


----------



## ejsmom

Two days ago my cerclage was placed. I am actually happy about it. Now I feel like I have a significant possibility of reaching full term. * Keeping fingers crossed * I am on bed rest now for a few days and then doc said I can go onto light duty...

Here's my minor vent.. (minor today) When I went into my procedure, a student resident anesthesiologist went and asked me questions. She told me she was a student and she was assisting the anesthesiologist. She never said she was the one sticking me.. ERRRR!
She did it wrong.. first I felt shooting pain down my left, then the anesthesiologist tried fixing it..pain down my left.. OUCH! Took it out, and replaced it.. It was fine the second time.. WTH! Now, I have a huge bruise on my back.. it actually is bothering more than the cerclage.. :growlmad:

Whatever now anyway... at least thank God my back doesn't hurt. I have back problems as is... I told them too..

Even though, I was planning for this to be my last pregnancy.. It really sadden me to hear from my MF doc that this definitely should be my last pregnancy. I hate to know that I really don't have a choice..if somewhere down the line I changed my mind.. 3 is more than enough..but we all change our minds depending on what's going on in life.. I can't risk my well being for the possibility of another child..plus I am putting my existing children at risk..What kind of a mom would that make me? A selfish one.. :dohh:My cervix is pretty scarred which is making it hard for a cerclage to be placed.. What kind of mom would I be to my existing kids if I get negative consequences from that pregnancy.. either on myself..or the baby? No more kids for me... :cry:

Sorry done venting..complaining..:cry:


----------



## berryblue290

I did not get the stitch because I was too far along when they realized I had a short cervix, but I definitely would recommend it as you can continue doing light activities. I have been on bed rest since 22ish weeks and just getting off next week, so I would say go for it especially since you are still early.


----------



## JakenElliesMa

Hi ladies,
Wow, I just spent the last hour or so reading through all the posts in this thread. Amazing. 
I'm 23w4d by the most conservative count, 24w1d by early ultrasounds. Last Wednesday, the 9th, I was admitted to the hospital with possible preterm labor. I had irregular contractions, and on internal exam my cervix felt short. They kept me over night, and on Thursday morning I had an ultrasound to measure baby's growth as well as cervical status. Little girl has been borderline IUGR since 19 weeks, and her growth percentile, especially with abdominal circumference has been falling (on Thursday was below 8th percentile)
My cervix at 19 weeks was 4.2cm, on Thursday it was 2.5-2.8cm, with funneling. They kept me in the hospital for a week, and yesterday discharged me with orders of strict bed rest, only allowed to get up to use the washroom. Yesterday they did another cervical ultrasound, and it was down to 2.1cm, which they called a negligible change over the course of a week. Today I have an appointment at the maternal fetal medicine clinic for another detailed ultrasound, and cervical check. My care is being transferred from my ob to the perinatologist, so they're starting at square one with my assessment tomorrow. I really, really hope they don't insist on hospital bed rest, my ob made it seem like I would have to advocate strongly to be allowed to stay at home on bed rest. I know they're going to talk about the possibility of progesterone treatment, and will start ffn tests weekly. I can't have a cerclage due to a low-lying placenta. Bed rest is pretty much my best bet to make it as far as possible. With DS I went post dates with no problems at all!
I've seen so many doctors over the past week, who all have really different opinions (complete bedrest until she's born, preferably in hospital rest to couch-potato rest, but still able to care for myself). UGH. Hoping the MFM gives me good answers tomorrow. 
Hope you don't mind if I join this thread, you ladies seem to have so much knowledge!


----------



## chockie

Hi, I've also just read through all these posts and am in a similar situation to you, JakenElliesma.
My cervix measured 3.5 at 19 weeks then 1.9 at 23 weeks, I am on progesterone pessaries but they said i could carry on working (i work with horses) and just carry on as normal, they are scanning me again next week at 25 weeks to check it hasn't shortened more, if it has they'll put a cerclage in then. It seems for similar situations we're being treated very differently,I'm not criticising either approach but it's interesting, I have lots of confidence in my consultant but he doesn't seem to advocate bed rest, I've decided to stop work and put my feet up as much as possible anyway,I don't want to feel i haven't tried everything i can, I'm hoping the progesterone does the trick, they don't seem to be worried about doing a stitch at 25 weeks, i've got the impression that some consultants won't do it that late!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Jakeenelliesma, chockie and mommys angel welcome to the thread - we are so willing to help and advise so please feel free to ask us anything any time. Please PM me direct if you need support, this thread is now so big that I struggle to keep up with all the new faces, and would hate to think I am missing a question :( I really don't mind any time, and I've been there so can really speak from the heart AND experience.

EJs mom, glad you got your stitch hun adn totally understand how you feel about not having more kids. I too think the twins are my last, but would hate it if someone said absolutely that I shouldn't have any more :( I don't like to think that's it for me, but then feel terribly selfish that I would even consider putting myself, a baby and my children through the stress of another "high risk" pregnancy again. I must be mad to consider more...............good luck hun, and you know where I am xxx

Susanah - I am thrilled to see you are still doing so well with your pregnancy. Just think where you were 15wks ago and how frightened you were.............I know only too well how convinced you are at that stage that you won't make it safely to 28wks, let alone full term. How wonderful then that you are only now weeks away from holding your beautiful full term baby girl - I never stop thinking about you and the journey you've been on. I can't wait for your day to come ;) xxxxxx


----------



## chockie

lizziedripping (and many others), I've noticed you give a huge amount of support and info on this thread. since i added my post i've trying to find out what the latest they will normally put a stitch in is, I'm not finding much at all on the subject. I'll be 25+1 next week when they scan me and make a decision, the consultant also said they wouldn't be doing it that day.so i figure i'll be around 26 weeks when/if they do it, do you know anything about putting a stitch in so late?
thank you for being so generous with your support


----------



## chockie

ps. ej's mum- i also totally understand how you feel.I have 3 children already, this is my 1st high risk pregnancy and i can't put any of us through it again. good luck to you x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah said:


> Hello, welcome and congratulations.
> I had a loss at similar gestation to you, about a year ago.
> Now at week 34 with second pregnancy, a little girl, all seems to be going well, despite being a stressful pregnancy!
> Cerclage was placed at 14 weeks after nuchal fold check at 12 ish. Also have GBS so have had a combination of antibiotics and antifungals to prevent infection.
> I was on semi bed rest for first few weeks and then able to do most light activities. Was told I could return to work if I really wanted (I am a doctor) but I decided not to, due to my own anxieties and wanting to keep the pregnancy as safe as possible. I believe it was the right choice and have worked at home during the pregnancy with no clinical duties.
> I was able to do quite a lot once past the first 4-6 weeks, walking, shopping etc but have had a large number of braxton hicks daily since about week 18. I have not done anything strenuous and have rested a lot, for the first time in my life! At first I really restricted what I did, but still spent most my time during the day at my desk working or in bed, reading.
> It doesnt hurt having the stitch put it. I have had 2 and neither of them hurt. I had a spinal for both and slight backpain for a day or two afterwards. You may get conflicting information as it depends on what type of stitch you will be having. However it should not be painful.
> Hope this helps and good luck.
> Susanah

I just want to thank you for your post. I'm terrified at the moment. At 6wks, we all know about getting through the first trimester, but then, with a preterm birth in the second trimester, it really makes things so difficult to be positive when you always have in the back of your mind "what happened last time". I'm trying to take everything minute by minute, hour by hour and day by day.

I'm wondering a couple things you mentioned. What is GBS? I had Bacterial Vaginosis and yeast infections. Guess what? I'm having itching again and am being tested tomorrow morning to see if it's YI or BV. It scares the pants off me because after losing my mucus plug the last time, the BV has access and that's how my son came full force because the amniotic sac was bulging. So when I think of dealing with yeast or BV again. It scares the life out of me:cry: 

Next, I noticed you mentioned there are different types of stitches. Whats the difference?! Is one better than the other, is one done over another depending on the circumstances in the cervix?


Finally, this question is for anyone that may be familiar. I lost my mucus plug on the road after my fil kept slamming on the breaks with road rage. We had to make him stop at a rest stop where I lost a clump. The nurse practioner I saw the following day told me all was well and I was FINE. Never given an antibacterial suppository nor a cerclage which if she had listened to me, may have given my son and I more time and he "may" have survived.

After testing the placenta, they found nothing wrong with exception to BV and inflammation. They had no reasoning behind anything else. Later, I had a Dr. tell me that when a mucus plug is lost, if bacteria is there, it will get up there and cause EXACTLY what I had. Before he could tell me anymore with my next appointment, he closed up shop and said he lost his license. (I've had a NIGHTMARE with OB's since I was pregnant with my son in 09')

What I'm also wondering is whether an incompetant cervix could cause the mucus plug to give way so freely. Was it REALLY my father in law slamming on the breaks as I had my seatbelt on in the backseat OR could it have been an incompetant cervix which someone caused the mucus plug to give way?!:shrug:

Just wondering if anyone has any input on that question I have in my mind.




Another question I have is what are the risks of having a cerclage in? Is it possible that some women don't make it to term and what are the reasons it happens??

Thank you all for your kind responses.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## ccb725

vasu: Congratulations! your baby is beautiful. So sorry for all your nursing issues. Breast milk, cabbage and lanolin are all great options. Hope that they're working for you. I nursed both my boys. 1 for 1.5 years & the 2nd for 3.5yrs (yes i know a loooong time but he had down syndrome & leukemia). I can honestly say, once they latch on correctly, the pain goes away. 

Mich: I'm still hanging on here!

gracie: I'm at 37 wks and I came to this board @ 22 wks, 1.5 cm dilated and funneling. I was given so little hope by all of my drs. I stayed on complete bed rest until week 35. There is hope and the support here is priceless!

My update....37 wks 2 cm dilated, no longer funneling and cervix looks long and hard! Looks like we'll make it to our section date of March 7.


----------



## berryblue290

chockie said:


> lizziedripping (and many others), I've noticed you give a huge amount of support and info on this thread. since i added my post i've trying to find out what the latest they will normally put a stitch in is, I'm not finding much at all on the subject. I'll be 25+1 next week when they scan me and make a decision, the consultant also said they wouldn't be doing it that day.so i figure i'll be around 26 weeks when/if they do it, do you know anything about putting a stitch in so late?
> thank you for being so generous with your support

My doctor would not put it in after 24 weeks, but I dont know about others. I think they don't do it very late because of infection risk.
i went to my 34 week appt today she is measuring 5lbs3oz so right on track, her head was very far down and they couldn't get a cervix measurement but I guess it doesnt matter at this far anyways!


----------



## Susanah

Lizzie - Thank you. xx your words, along with Helen and others, have kept me going and been such a support during this time. I don't know how to express how much it has helped. 

Mommy's Angel - Being terrified at 6 weeks is normal once you have had a loss. It will continue throughout the pregnancy to an extent but you must try to take comfort from the many experiences shared on this forum and see that we can get through this challenging time in our lives. As mentioned above, I was in a real state when I first found this place, absolutely terrified. But each day gets easier and each day gets closer to the dream. Times that i found the most difficult are anniversaries, dates connected to previous pregnancy etc 

There are a few different types of stitch, main difference being cervical vs abdominal. im not the best to advise as I have only had macdonald stitches, which is around the neck of the cervix closing it all up so it cannot dilate. I have, however, had two. I had cervical incompetence diagnosed on my first pregnancy and had a stitch put it at 15 ish weeks once i already had changes. I had also been on long term antibiotics and was very thin, working very hard and generally run down. I carried on working afterwards and got swine flu, probably from a patient. (I work on intensive care). This was about week 18/19. I then got candida (yeast) in my blood and this infected the cervical suture and membranes and the baby died about week 21/22. my body was not able to fight the infections. 

Before this pregnancy I took fluconazole (anti-yeast) every time I got my period, and when the stitch was placed. I have also placed anti-fungal pessaries vaginally every week since the stitch and made my other half take oral fluconazole every week. this cannot be taken in the first trimester but can cautiously in second. I waited til 14 weeks,rather than 12/13 for my stitch for this reason.

GBS is group B strep which is a commensal in 30% pregnant women, meaning its part of the natural bacteria in the gut and vaginal tract. It can cause some problems, usually normally at delivery. If there is a foreign body in the cervix - like a stitch - it can flare up and cause preterm labour. For this reason I have had antibiotics at time of stitch and also at week 18 when I started with contractions in this pregnancy. I had 24 hours of iv antibiotics and things settled. Since then, as I said, have had braxton hicks contractions daily.

I believe it is vital to be cleared of any infection before they put a stitch in you. You will prob be offered a Macdonald if this is your first stitch and its a singleton pregnancy but they do things a bit differently in the states versus the UK. 
Make sure they swab you frequently and give you the appropriate cover, be it antibiotics/antifungals or whatever, around time of stitch. 

my personal opinion is that your loss of the mucus plug is unrelated to the erratic driving described but its impossible to say. They usually go for a reason, based on hormonal changes and it can be a sign that baby is distressed or on its way out. 

Risks of cerclarge - infection, failure, bleeding, risks associated with anaesthesia. 

Every pregnancy is different and every management plan is different... try to read as much of this forum as you can, as it is really helpful. The women on here have often experienced the great sadness that you have and its incredibly comforting to see their successful journeys and ways of coping with the fear. 
ask as many questions as you wish and good luck. 

Susanah


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah said:


> Lizzie - Thank you. xx your words, along with Helen and others, have kept me going and been such a support during this time. I don't know how to express how much it has helped.
> 
> Mommy's Angel - Being terrified at 6 weeks is normal once you have had a loss. It will continue throughout the pregnancy to an extent but you must try to take comfort from the many experiences shared on this forum and see that we can get through this challenging time in our lives. As mentioned above, I was in a real state when I first found this place, absolutely terrified. But each day gets easier and each day gets closer to the dream. Times that i found the most difficult are anniversaries, dates connected to previous pregnancy etc
> 
> There are a few different types of stitch, main difference being cervical vs abdominal. im not the best to advise as I have only had macdonald stitches, which is around the neck of the cervix closing it all up so it cannot dilate. I have, however, had two. I had cervical incompetence diagnosed on my first pregnancy and had a stitch put it at 15 ish weeks once i already had changes. I had also been on long term antibiotics and was very thin, working very hard and generally run down. I carried on working afterwards and got swine flu, probably from a patient. (I work on intensive care). This was about week 18/19. I then got candida (yeast) in my blood and this infected the cervical suture and membranes and the baby died about week 21/22. my body was not able to fight the infections.
> 
> Before this pregnancy I took fluconazole (anti-yeast) every time I got my period, and when the stitch was placed. I have also placed anti-fungal pessaries vaginally every week since the stitch and made my other half take oral fluconazole every week. this cannot be taken in the first trimester but can cautiously in second. I waited til 14 weeks,rather than 12/13 for my stitch for this reason.
> 
> GBS is group B strep which is a commensal in 30% pregnant women, meaning its part of the natural bacteria in the gut and vaginal tract. It can cause some problems, usually normally at delivery. If there is a foreign body in the cervix - like a stitch - it can flare up and cause preterm labour. For this reason I have had antibiotics at time of stitch and also at week 18 when I started with contractions in this pregnancy. I had 24 hours of iv antibiotics and things settled. Since then, as I said, have had braxton hicks contractions daily.
> 
> I believe it is vital to be cleared of any infection before they put a stitch in you. You will prob be offered a Macdonald if this is your first stitch and its a singleton pregnancy but they do things a bit differently in the states versus the UK.
> Make sure they swab you frequently and give you the appropriate cover, be it antibiotics/antifungals or whatever, around time of stitch.
> 
> my personal opinion is that your loss of the mucus plug is unrelated to the erratic driving described but its impossible to say. They usually go for a reason, based on hormonal changes and it can be a sign that baby is distressed or on its way out.
> 
> Risks of cerclarge - infection, failure, bleeding, risks associated with anaesthesia.
> 
> Every pregnancy is different and every management plan is different... try to read as much of this forum as you can, as it is really helpful. The women on here have often experienced the great sadness that you have and its incredibly comforting to see their successful journeys and ways of coping with the fear.
> ask as many questions as you wish and good luck.
> 
> Susanah

Funny you mention infection...went to my appointment today and guess what?! I have bacterial vaginosis AGAIN this pregnancy.:cry: I'm freaked out and just praying anything foreign in my body would be gone and that I would have a healthy uneventful pregnancy with healthy baby(ies) in October.:cry:

Since I can't have flagyl until second trimester, I've been prescribed clindamycin during pregnancy which seems to have no birth defects while using. It's had studies for a long period of time so that puts my mind at ease. Also, my OB's office said their on the ball with my past medical history concerning Jackson and since we know already they are able to get it early.

Monday I go in for another beta and I'm thinking maybe Thursday they'll let me have my first sonogram so we can see how many are in there and make sure we hear heartbeats.:thumbup:

I bet your right about the Mcdonald cerclage. That is if there is only one in there. So it looks as though I have to share with them that I need meds for both bv AND yi BEFORE having the cerclage right?! This all looks so complicated but I'm willing to do anything to keep this pregnancy and this baby(ies) safe.


Here we go... I'm a wreak and just pray I get through this. I don't know if I could handle another second or even first trimester loss. It would absolutely put me over the edge:cry: I'm trying to trust solely in God here since I can't control the outcome. God is good. When I am weak, HE is strong and to HIM be the glory.:thumbup:

Thank you so much for responding. Finding this thread means so much to me.


----------



## gracie1214

Hi to Mommy'sAngel, JakenElliesMa, and Chockie and any other newbie I may have missed.
My name is Laurie and I am also new....I just introduced myself a couple of pages back. I am at about 23 weeks now (will be on Sunday)....and was found to have a shortened cervix with funneling...I am going to the doc today for an update measurement and I am SUPER nervous right now....fingers crossed I don't get hospitalized like two weeks ago. No cerclage for me...just bedrest and progesterone...berryblue...i am gad to hear you made it without the stitch, it gives me hope.

JakenElliesMa...it sounds like we are a the same week and in the same situation....hopefully we can keep each other company.. How did your appointment go with the MFM...as I said above, mine is today. Hope you get some answers about bedrest.

Chockie...How different is the prescribed treatment. My cervix is about the sam e as yours and they said you could keep working and no bedrest. I was told immediately no working and complete bedrest (I do get up to use the restroom)...I was told no stitch after 24 weeks, but maybe your doc has a different approach.

Mommy's angel...just wanted to answer your mucus plug question. That is actually how we found my short cervix...i lost part of my mucus plug went in and they found my shortened cervix. They said not to worry because the mucus plug can regenerate...Not sure if that helps.

Susanah...Congrats on making it to 34 weeks...you are my inspiration!

Sorry if I missed anyone, but I want to start getting ready for the doctor-which takes for ever as I have to do everything laying in bed.....
Happy Friday.
Laurie


----------



## gracie1214

CCB
Sorry I missed you....thanks so much for the encouragement! Congrats on making it full term.....I hope I can do it too.
laurie


----------



## ejsmom

Susanah - Congratulations on making it to 34 weeks. 

Gracie - Good Luck today.. I hope it hasn't changed..

BerryBlue - Congratulations on your baby weighing over 5 lbs.. that's excellent.. She's in a good in a good place..

Myself- doing okay..bored already. I can't stand seeing something that needs to be done and needing to wait for someone else to do it.. I will adjust.. End goal!


----------



## lizziedripping

Mommy's Angel - I had BV at 22wks in the twin pregnancy, had antibiotics 3wks after diagnosis (due to an admin error), and it didn't cause any problems at all. It was explained to me that they're not yet sure if BV itself causes preterm labour, or is a possible complicating factor only after the cervix has begun to dilate - chicken and egg. It is felt that the latter is the case - the infection is harmless unless it travels north into the uterus once the cervix is open and the barrier to infection gone. Try not to worry hun - I was a nervous wreck throughout my pregnancy, and really wish now I had been able to relax and enjoy it................hindsight is a wonderful thing, benefit from my positive experience ;) x

Stitching after 24wks is deemed less important, because if you have made it that far and the cervix is still "holding" then it is likely that you will continue to do so. After 25/26wks the baby is larger, and IC less of a threat. If the cervix does dilate without contracting (true IC), then it will only open to 3cms. To open further it has to be under the influence of strong, regular contractions (labour). 

Besides the infection risk of an open cervix and its associated problems, baby cannot easily slip thru a 3cm dilated cervix as it can before 25wks so IC is no longer a risk to the baby after this point. Stitching therefore is considered unneccesary and not beneficial.

Going into labour after 25wks is a seperate issue related to other complications in pregnancy, and is risk (albeit a small one) to ALL pregnant ladies. Apart from my weak cervix, I had no other complicating factors, so once that was sorted my pregnancies were straight forward (it didn't feel like that at the time tho ;)). 

The "good" thing about IC, is that it is strictly a mechanical problem, and as such can be fixed. PROM, and preterm labour are more difficult to predict and manage, and sometimes no one knows why it keeps happening to some women :(

MommyA - I had a shirodkar stitch which is sewn thru the vaginal walls and bladder, and is positioned much higher up the cervix. It was brilliant, and held in a total of 16Ibs of baby! It is crucial in women with IC and carrying twins, or those with IC which presents itself very early on in pregnancy i.e. before 18wks, but generally the Macdonal, placed electively is good enough. That and plenty of rest and relaxation of course ;) xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Mommy's Angel - I had BV at 22wks in the twin pregnancy, had antibiotics 3wks after diagnosis (due to an admin error), and it didn't cause any problems at all. It was explained to me that they're not yet sure if BV itself causes preterm labour, or is a possible complicating factor only after the cervix has begun to dilate - chicken and egg. It is felt that the latter is the case - the infection is harmless unless it travels north into the uterus once the cervix is open and the barrier to infection gone. Try not to worry hun - I was a nervous wreck throughout my pregnancy, and really wish now I had been able to relax and enjoy it................hindsight is a wonderful thing, benefit from my positive experience ;) x
> 
> Stitching after 24wks is deemed less important, because if you have made it that far and the cervix is still "holding" then it is likely that you will continue to do so. After 25/26wks the baby is larger, and IC less of a threat. If the cervix does dilate without contracting (true IC), then it will only open to 3cms. To open further it has to be under the influence of strong, regular contractions (labour).
> 
> Besides the infection risk of an open cervix and its associated problems, baby cannot easily slip thru a 3cm dilated cervix as it can before 25wks so IC is no longer a risk to the baby after this point. Stitching therefore is considered unneccesary and not beneficial.
> 
> Going into labour after 25wks is a seperate issue related to other complications in pregnancy, and is risk (albeit a small one) to ALL pregnant ladies. Apart from my weak cervix, I had no other complicating factors, so once that was sorted my pregnancies were straight forward (it didn't feel like that at the time tho ;)).
> 
> The "good" thing about IC, is that it is strictly a mechanical problem, and as such can be fixed. PROM, and preterm labour are more difficult to predict and manage, and sometimes no one knows why it keeps happening to some women :(
> 
> MommyA - I had a shirodkar stitch which is sewn thru the vaginal walls and bladder, and is positioned much higher up the cervix. It was brilliant, and held in a total of 16Ibs of baby! It is crucial in women with IC and carrying twins, or those with IC which presents itself very early on in pregnancy i.e. before 18wks, but generally the Macdonal, placed electively is good enough. That and plenty of rest and relaxation of course ;) xxx

Thank you for all this information. We're supposed to have our first ultrasound next week. I was on injectables and had three mature follies when I finally got pregnant. I'm told I "could" have multiples. I'm kinda wondering as I had a positive test around cd11, my boobs were big and I already felt my belly getting harder as well as the nausia. NONE of which I had until much later with my son. Though I hear that it can happen quicker after the first pregnancy. While I'd be excited to have multiples, that will make me even more of a high risk so I'm just taking things day by day and crossing that bridge when we get there.

The wealth of information I've gotten here with you all so far has been such a blessing! I don't know what I'd do if I haven't found this thread. It's helping me understand BEFORE it all takes place and equipping me with questions and information that I may not have had before. In fact, Susanah brought up her significant other having to take meds for infection. I NEVER thought of that, but my husband has been itchy and adding cream and powder. Here I am taking meds for BV and is it even possible he can get BV and Yeast Infection and we're just passing it on to each other?! So now I have to wait until monday to bring this up to my OB. Will THEY write him a prescription or will he have to have HIS dr. write one, and for which issue?!

CRAZY. I never really knew that would be an issue. Had I NOT been lurking in here, I don't think this would have caught my attention.

Lizzie, I hear you about finding JOY in the pregnancy. I've actually been keeping myself distant from being excited. It's just AWFUL. The fear has really paralyzed me and I KNOW this is not a spirit from God. This is another gift and I'm supposed to find the joy and RELAX. I think once I finally LET go and know that I can't control this outcome only God can, it may get easier to deal with. I feel so hard-headed at the moment. It really is frustrating.:wacko:


Thank you again everyone for the warm welcome and the awesome information you've shared.:hugs::flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA. Your fear is understandable and tho it is easy for me to say relax, it is impossible for you to feel it!! 

I too spent my pregnancy in a state of terror - each night in the second/early third trimester I cried, absolutely convinced my boys were going to come early. I just could not imagine another NICU journey like the last, nor face the thought of losing them :( It was a living nightmare...............you do not need to explain your feelings my sweet.

I know only too well that the journey you are about to embark on is frightening, uncertain and will test your resolve to its limits. All I can say is that when you do make it (and you will), the reward is incredibley therapeutic, and for us IC ladies a gift beyond measure that helps to ease the tremendous pain of our previous experiences and losses. I only hope that by sharing my story, it might serve to reassure and help you and others to relax at least in part, so that you get to enjoy your pregnancy as you so deserve.

Having twins has been the best thing that ever happened to me and my family MA. I was anxious that my IC would mean losing them early on, but with the Shirodkar, and almost total bed rest I didn't. :) THey were huge for twins, but still the stitch worked. I felt every day from stitch placement like I was going into labour, but was told this is normal with twins - and apparently it was. 

I must warn you tho, twins was like nothing I had ever experienced before with my singletons, and unfortunately the pregnancy mimicked my daughters untimely arrival at 24wks with the constant pressure, cramps and BH contractions :( The extra weight of twins has all kinds of weird physical effects, and for someone convinced they are gonna have another preemie, only serves to fuel the paranoia. That said, you have me as a reference piont, and I can assure you, the stitches do work, especially when placed electively and bed rest is also key in helping to take the pressure off the cervix.

However many babies you find you are carrying hun, we are here to help and reassure, and to tell you that you CAN do this, and a yr from now you will be holding your healthy baby/ies safe in your arms. xxx

PS - symtpom wise, I didn't have more pregnancy symptoms than with my singleton son, and actually had less than with my singleton daughter - with her I was sick day and night. My pregnany test was positive 8dpo, but it had been with my singletons too. Really there were no clues it was twins, except from 8wks I had LOTS of pressure in my tail bone, and everything felt really heavy down below. Even from then I couldn't walk very far without feeling like the babies were falling out!!! That was unusual, and I thought a sign that my cervix was even more incompetent. In fact it was because there were two on board ;) xxx


----------



## gracie1214

just got home from the doc...and it went as well as it could go...no significant changes. So, cervix essentially same length, no dilation, no change. My doc said he couldn't be happier. So i guess i will be happy too...
I did get some info to pass on...my doc agrees with lizzie that an incompetent cervix is really only a concern until 25 weeks...after that, pre term labor is the main concern--which would be a concern with anyone who is pregnant.
Also, he quoted a recent study in which 60% of women with incompetent cervix who had no treatment (no cerclage, no progesterone, etc) made it to term. He basically said that he just went to the annual MFM conference and a huge part of the conference was talking about how basically they don't know that much about how an incompetent cervix works...they feel like it can't all be about weight of baby because women with quads can have a long cervix the whole pregnancy...
Also, for anyone in the states, my docs office just found out today that now that the progesterone shot is fda approved the shot has gone from $20 a shot to $1,040 AND it now can no longer be administered at home...luckily i bought a bottle that should last me awhile so i won't have to worry, but if you are about to get a prescription for the shot...keep the new info in mind.
Anyway, hope you guys are doing well!
laurie


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gracie1214 said:


> just got home from the doc...and it went as well as it could go...no significant changes. So, cervix essentially same length, no dilation, no change. My doc said he couldn't be happier. So i guess i will be happy too...
> I did get some info to pass on...my doc agrees with lizzie that an incompetent cervix is really only a concern until 25 weeks...after that, pre term labor is the main concern--which would be a concern with anyone who is pregnant.
> Also, he quoted a recent study in which 60% of women with incompetent cervix who had no treatment (no cerclage, no progesterone, etc) made it to term. He basically said that he just went to the annual MFM conference and a huge part of the conference was talking about how basically they don't know that much about how an incompetent cervix works...they feel like it can't all be about weight of baby because women with quads can have a long cervix the whole pregnancy...
> Also, for anyone in the states, my docs office just found out today that now that the progesterone shot is fda approved the shot has gone from $20 a shot to $1,040 AND it now can no longer be administered at home...luckily i bought a bottle that should last me awhile so i won't have to worry, but if you are about to get a prescription for the shot...keep the new info in mind.
> Anyway, hope you guys are doing well!
> laurie

Are you speaking of the progesterone in oil shot? That's been around a LONG time, I wonder why now they raised the price?!

Luckily my husband is an RN at the only high risk hospital here. While my last visit with our son wasn't a positive one with night staff, the blessing of it all is that all my healthcare is taken care of. If I need to spend time in the hospital it's free, any labs done there or procedures done there are free as well. We use employee pharmacy and I couldn't imagine how much the PIO would be. Usually with top range it's around 20.00 to 25.00. Knowing what you have said makes me wonder and I'll probably call the pharmacy on monday just to ask so we know in case we actually need it.

Lizzie, thanks again for kindly sharing your own story. This is so helpful to me and puts my mind at ease even with multiples. I kept saying I'd love them, but thought it was already a downward spiral. It's good to know that there are good chances to come through safely with healthy babies if indeed we find we have more than a singleton in there. One or more than one, it doesn't matter because all we want is a healthy baby to hold and care for. 

Our due date is 9 days before our son Jacksons birth and angelversary. I thought it would be hard, but in fact, I think it will bring more joy. I try to look at things as though with our son we're going to see him again. He's in the garden with Jesus running around waiting for us. We'll one day have an eternity to hold him and love on him.

Also October is our favorite month. Here in Central NY the leaves turn just beautiful around here. We love apple picking time and pumpkin picking time. Fall is just our favorite month.

Interesting you also mention the lower back pressure. I had that with Jackson and I REALLY have it now. I feel as though I have to poo all the time. (sorry for the tmi) Or it feels as though I have a poll up my bum. :rofl: By any chance, do you have a tipped uterus? I was told I have a tipped uterus and that may be one of the many reasons it took us 8 years to conceive. It may even be the reason I never literally saw a period very often. I just wonder if there may be a correlation between a tipped uterus and IC.:shrug: It really IS the weirdest thing. I had 23 hours of back labor with Jackson Jeffrey. The difference this time around is not only am I feeling the odd back pressure, but I also feel the pulling in the front pelvic area which I hadn't felt at all in my first pregnancy. None of it really makes sense to me. 

The annoying part about me is I'm a "gotta know" kinda person. I want to know WHY these things happen and WHAT is happening. I guess I want to "know it all". :lol: Realistically I don't know, may not know and am NOT in control of everything. So this is where I'm finally just giving it a rest, leaving it all with God and I thank Him for bringing me across this thread because instead of googling which can lead to becoming a crazed crying maniac, I have women who've actually been there and can honestly share their stories while helping me through. 

I'm feeling a bit of a safety net. It brings me great peace to know I can relax.

I look forward to getting to know you all and once again thank you for sharing your own stories with me. :hugs::flower:


----------



## mich1365

ccb...You did it! Its been a long road I know and you can be relieved, finally. I wish you a quick, easy birth and a healthy little one. Will be anxiously awaiting the news!!!
Laurie...very interesting post. Glad it was a main conference topic, as it deserves a lot of attention for sure. All my peri's kept saying how little is understood about cervical issues.
Jen/Rainbow Gift...Hoping for an update on the twins and how you are doing:)

So many new members here since I gave birth Jan 7th, all experiencing the fear and frustrations...I wish you all the best and think you will have it, given the stats here, just regret that you are all in for the same dreadful pregnancy I experienced. I imagine the answer to almost every question you have had or will have is in this thread somewhere, since we all had them too. Be strong knowing so many have done it!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

MA - I do have a tipped (retroverted) uterus as it happens, but my first two children took a month to conceive, and the twins just a few months, so can safely say it never affected my fertility. Also, I had my first child at full term (39wks) weighing over 9Ibs. It was his traumatic birth which tore and subsequently weakened my cervix. WHen the stitch was placed in the twin pregnancy, the consultant said it was very floppy despite it being long and closed at that point (12wks). It should of course be firm like the tip of a nose at that stage in pregnancy, and explains why it "gives way" as the pregnancy progresses. It is felt that it was left damaged by the cervical tear (it is comprised of muscle after all) and can no longer support a pregnancy without assitance. 

Gracie hun, Your consultant mentions that IC may not be entirely to do with the weight of a pregnancy because some women carry quads succesfully. I'm not sure what he means by that because it is true that in the majority of women, the weight of a pregnancy (even multiples) does not affect the cervix, and it is labour which softens and effaces it. Those women do not have IC however, and their cervix behaves as it should. The point about IC women is that their cervix is often atonal and weak, thus not withstanding the weight of a growing baby, and therin lies the problem. 

Twins are more commonly born prem due to the body going into premature labour, and NOT IC. Prem labour is triggered in multiple pregnancy for other reasons related to the body "thinking" it is time to give birth due to increased uterine size etc. Any woman with IC is at risk of prematurity - with twins and more the loss would likely occur earlier on in the pregnancy (16wks vs 24wks).

A shirodkar stitch incidentally offers an overall tension to a weak cervix, and as in my case gave it the tone it previously lacked. It then behaved more like a "Normal" cervix. Glad everything is looking good for you Gracie - rest hun and you'll see your cervix gain length overnight - literally xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,
Just a quick one - ej's mum, I totally understand your vent and was feeling the same way about not having any more children. I thought I was being a bit selfish, but couldn't help feeling that I didn't want someone o tell me that I wouldn't be able to carry another baby. I don't think I could go through that trauma again, but my one concern with the horrible labour and prolapse I now have is that my cervix is irrevocably weak, even more than a cerclage and progesterone could strengthen. That makes me feel worried that I will be told that another child is a no go, even though I think we're done. It's a bit irrational of me, ut I really really felt your anger xx

Laurie -glad all was stable for you, keep hanging on. What your doc said was interesting, but ic is different for each lady treated for it, and is further complicated by the separate issue of prem labour. Trouble is no one really knows what they're dealing with until it's either being treated or the pregnancy is over.

Mommy's angel - I don't ave a tipped uterus, not according to early scans anyway, but I felt that rectal pressure from about 8 weeks, like I constantly needed a poo or something was pushing on my back and bowels. I struggled to walk some days and this coincided with a mucousy bleed, which I now know to be my plug as my cervix gradually gave out under the growing pressure. This pressure continued on and off until week 20 when the problem was finally noticed. I always felt less pressure when I had a huge blob of discharge come out, it was probably the pressure easing as my cervix gradually shortened ad gave way. I had no trouble conceiving, in fact Bella wasn't planned! However, I was convinced that this pressure was due to a tipped uterus until the scan showed otherwise. I really hope you make it, the ladies on here are simply amazing and got me through the worst, darkest days. I'm lucky to have found this support. Xx

Sherri - I wouldn't waste your time at the local hospital. Go with your ob on this one, they will treat you without delay and you will have more confidence that they will look after you properly. You have done so much to make sure you get the correct treatment, i would go to the best hospital as it's a short term stay in the grand scheme of things . Goid luck, been thinking of you lots and hoping that it's all going smoothly for you. I hope you're right and the heart problem is nothing serious xx


----------



## berryblue290

Mommy's Angel - I though it might be something with uterus' and IC too because I have a bicornuate uterus, meaning it is heart shaped, so interesting to see other women have abnormal uterus'


----------



## Lucy28

Sorry to invade this thread but I was wondering if anyone could help. I have had 2 miscarriages so I am very paranoid. I have been having this sensation in my cervix that is sort of like sexual arousal, but for no reason. It feels like it does when I am at my most "horny" during my cycle. I am worried this could indicate a problem with my cervix. Does anyone here have any advice?

Thank you!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lucy28 said:


> Sorry to invade this thread but I was wondering if anyone could help. I have had 2 miscarriages so I am very paranoid. I have been having this sensation in my cervix that is sort of like sexual arousal, but for no reason. It feels like it does when I am at my most "horny" during my cycle. I am worried this could indicate a problem with my cervix. Does anyone here have any advice?
> 
> Thank you!!

Funny you mentioned this. I just read in Dr. Oz's book You having your baby, and he mentions that sex can sometimes cause contractions. Maybe that's what your feeling?? I'm sure others will come along and share their own knowledge with you, but since I came across this in my reading, I thought I'd let you know. I think I remember it saying that it can happen druing sexual arousal and will go away. That to me may be an indicater NOT to have sex if your having it. Just my opinion though.:winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

berryblue290 said:


> Mommy's Angel - I though it might be something with uterus' and IC too because I have a bicornuate uterus, meaning it is heart shaped, so interesting to see other women have abnormal uterus'

It is quite interesting.


----------



## lizziedripping

Lucy hun - don'r worry. Increased sexual arousal is very normal in pregnancy, and not necessarily an indicator of a changing cervix. Increased pressure, like the feeling if LO head bearing down, and bulging is the main symptom of IC. It is sometimes advised that women with IC refrain from orgasm and sex during pregnancy, but this is not proven to prevent IC, nor is it a direct cause of premature labour. In your case, it probably just hormones and increased blood flow to the area, all normal. If your miscarriages were first trimester, then that has nothing to do with IC hun - relax x


----------



## Susanah

Hello

MommyA - its definitely a good idea to get OH tested for things as well, as infection just comes back and forth even if not making love. 
I didn't actually get hubby tested, we just decided he should take antibiotics and antifungals also as no risk to him and keeps us safe. He has continued to take them throughout the pregnancy also. Have absolutely no idea whether your docs would do it or not. America seems very different to the UK when it comes to healthcare provision!!! our GP presecirbed the required treatment for my OH. 

Sexual arousal and orgasm cause the brain to release oxytocin which causes contractions. Hence why advised to avoid in high risk pregnancy. Also infection is the major other reason for abstaining with a stitch in, alongside the risk of direct trauma to the cervix. 

Gracie - thanks :) its amazing to have got this far. when I was at 20 weeks looking at people further along than me I thought Id never get there. Keep strong. x

Helen - glad Bella is doing well! so happy for you :)

me - got to 35 weeks today and 19 days to go until section.... exciting :) just have to keep things together for a few more days .... 

Susanah


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah said:


> Hello
> 
> MommyA - its definitely a good idea to get OH tested for things as well, as infection just comes back and forth even if not making love.
> I didn't actually get hubby tested, we just decided he should take antibiotics and antifungals also as no risk to him and keeps us safe. He has continued to take them throughout the pregnancy also. Have absolutely no idea whether your docs would do it or not. America seems very different to the UK when it comes to healthcare provision!!! our GP presecirbed the required treatment for my OH.
> 
> Sexual arousal and orgasm cause the brain to release oxytocin which causes contractions. Hence why advised to avoid in high risk pregnancy. Also infection is the major other reason for abstaining with a stitch in, alongside the risk of direct trauma to the cervix.
> 
> Gracie - thanks :) its amazing to have got this far. when I was at 20 weeks looking at people further along than me I thought Id never get there. Keep strong. x
> 
> Helen - glad Bella is doing well! so happy for you :)
> 
> me - got to 35 weeks today and 19 days to go until section.... exciting :) just have to keep things together for a few more days ....
> 
> Susanah

I'm SO excited for you!:happydance: Almost time to celebrate. :happydance::flower:

Can you tell me what drugs your husband is on? I'm wondering if I can ask for Flagyl for him and then diflucan?! 

The clindamycin is slow to work, but I think it's working. I now have a yeast infection too.:growlmad::dohh::cry: I am taking a three day insert cream.

The past 24 hours has been pretty scary to me. We went out to a restaurant last night. I was Mall walking for awhile. When we got to the restaurant I felt something trickle down to my underwear. I looked and it was just a watery discharge, but it was enough to freak me out!

Today while inserting the yeast infection suppository, when I brought the inserter, on the inside was bits of thicker mucus. AGAIN, I freaked out. Since I lost my mucus plug with my prior pregnancy is that something to be concerned about? Should I tell the OB when I speak to her tomorrow?

I'm SO on edge with every discharge. I need to BREATH!:nope:


----------



## Susanah

Can u get vaginal tablets instead of cream? they are better in pregnancy as you should ideally not be using the applicator. you use your finger to insert. 
You will get more discharge when placing anything in the vagina. its freaky at first but you get used to it.
Flagly is trade name for metronidazole and that would be suitable. Id give him a few doses diflucan ( which is the trade name for fluconazole) as well 

I am not suprised you got a yeast infection with Clinda - it needs treating before stitch insertion. You do need the clinda though for the BV. You need to make sure you have clean swabs before the stitch. As I said, oral antifungals are contraindicated first trimester but you can use them after 12-14 weeks if you are still having problems with yeasts. Oral meds are pretty good at clearing you on infection quickly if you do need them later on. 
My OH is on Fluconazole only now. he takes one table (150mg) every 10 days. I take 200mg fluconazole pessary (tablet form) vaginally every week. 

Susanah


----------



## berryblue290

For those who used progesterone suppositories: when did you stop using them?


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Berryblue
I had 2 conflicting views on progesterone. My regular doc told me to stop gradually at 28 weeks, basically to finish off my supply by tapering off it's use from two per day, to once, then every other day. I was still using it once per day at 29 weeks when I went for a private scan, where the consultant told me on no uncertain terms to carry on using it once per day until 32 weeks, which is what I did.

Mommya- I was always at the hospital having watery discharge checked out, at least 7 times I went in thinking I was leaking amniotic fluid. I wasn't, but I think a stitch can produce more discharge, I naturally produce an excessive amount anyway, then the Progesterone can increase the amount to when inserted vaginally. I would always get it checked to be sure, but mine was always clear, watery but slightly sticky. From my waters breaking I don't think amniotic fluid is sticky, and it will make any other discharge you may get runny like water too. I always had 2 kinds simultaneously, the watery kind and a thicker, mucous (sorry tmi!). If that were amniotic fluid I think the thicker discharge would become watery too and flow out. I thought I was going nuts and my poor DH dreaded the watery discharge as he knew it meant another hospital visit. Poor man, deserves a medal for putting up with me lol! Xx


----------



## berryblue290

Thanks Helen, I was continuing using them for no one told me to stop, but I am finished with a pack and don't really feel like refilling because I dont really think it matters anymore, took them everyday til 34 weeks so I think Im going to gradually stop


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah said:


> Can u get vaginal tablets instead of cream? they are better in pregnancy as you should ideally not be using the applicator. you use your finger to insert.
> You will get more discharge when placing anything in the vagina. its freaky at first but you get used to it.
> Flagly is trade name for metronidazole and that would be suitable. Id give him a few doses diflucan ( which is the trade name for fluconazole) as well
> 
> I am not suprised you got a yeast infection with Clinda - it needs treating before stitch insertion. You do need the clinda though for the BV. You need to make sure you have clean swabs before the stitch. As I said, oral antifungals are contraindicated first trimester but you can use them after 12-14 weeks if you are still having problems with yeasts. Oral meds are pretty good at clearing you on infection quickly if you do need them later on.
> My OH is on Fluconazole only now. he takes one table (150mg) every 10 days. I take 200mg fluconazole pessary (tablet form) vaginally every week.
> 
> Susanah

I had no idea there is a pill form that you can stick in the vaginal area. Can you tell me what it's called so I can ask about it?

I'm still waiting for the call from the Dr.'s office for my latest Beta. I'm a bit ticked off because while I was getting my labs done this morning and paying off our bill, I asked to see the nurse with hopes to ask her about my husbands issue. She told the secretary she was too busy to see me and that she'd call at the regular time...which is almost 6pm my time. The pharmacy is already closed. 

I know they have a job to do and are busy, but that made me feel like my questions don't deserved to be answered unless they deem it okay by phone late in the afternoon. When I first found out I was pregnant waiting for an appiontment with the perinatal center, I told her that they said I'd have to start progesterone right away. She's looked at my progesterone and said her and the Dr. refuse to give me anymore because my progesterone numbers are high enough. It went from 29.9 to 36 last week and I haven't gotten todays numbers. 

I told her that wasn't the issue, that it was due to my loss. She's making me wait until my appointment with perinatal center on March fourth to take it up with them.

I'm really feeling at a loss again with medical staff. :cry: I'm SO on edge as it is and I feel as though nobody really cares medically and they all think they know it all and don't want anyone telling them otherwise. There's absolutely nowhere here in Central NY that doesn't seem to have that theory in OBGYN. I just keep praying hour by hour and day by day that God will continue to show His strength and glory. I certainly can't trust in the medical staff here. I wish we could just move to a better place with better medical care.:shrug:

I'll be back on shortly to share my phone conversation when she calls. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm SO MAD!!:growlmad::cry:

I just called the office because the nurse said she's ALWAYS There later between 530 and 6pm. SHE was supposed to call me. When I hadn't heard from her I called. I got the answering service who said they left at 4pm.

Are you kidding me?? We had a STAT for my beta numbers to be sure they were going up, I had two very important questions at the office she said she was too busy for. I'm so PISSED right now I could spit! :cry::cry::cry:

I'm waiting for the on call Dr. to call who most likely won't have access to todays labs. Tomorrow I'm going to let it rip with the nurse! 

I understand she thinks I 'm a pain in the arse because I'm calling with questions but I've had a traumatic last pregnancy with a traumatic loss at 22wks. THEY are the ones making me feel as though my pregnancy isn't going to last by saying "wait until the next lab" "IF" the numbers rise above five-thousand you'll have your first sonogram to "see IF the baby(ies) are alright.

All I need is someone who will listen to my concerns and show a little compassion.:nope::cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Another update:

I just got a call from the Dr. on call who said they don't ever treat men with meds for BV because there's no data showing they pass it on to their spouses? Where the heck am I?! Am I living on another planet somewhere??

There's no way of sharing my labs she doesn't have access to them. I can't call the lab myself because of hippa laws.

SO, I wait until the morning and call. I am NOT happy!

I called my husband in tears and he said we could think about moving. Who is he kidding? We can move right now in the middle of an economic crisis in the states. He has a solid job that pays well. If we move, we'll be starting all over again.

I will say this however, I'm thinking about the trip two hours away to the other facility. I'm terrified of an accident in the travel and am not really sure how realistic it would be for high risk prenatal travel.

I'm also thinking once we get through having our baby(ies) I think I've made my decision once and for all to get the heck outa New York State again. I was born here and my family is here, I love them, but things have changed drastically. I'm not happy at least in Central NY. I could live in Rochester or "maybe" near Buffalo or back in Ohio where I liked it. But Syracuse has lost it's thunder for me.

I used to live in England for awhile. North Yorks. I miss that area too. But know while it's good for a visit, there's no way my husband would pick up and leave the only country he's known. Hmm, maybe I should try Canada. Haha We spent alot of time in Canada. :thumbup:


Anyways, this has been my rough day. I'm sure it could be worse and I'm having a meltdown over something simple, but I think it's just the issue of not receiving the proper care like last time. I'm afraid to spite my mouth, I'm going to fall under the cracks again with the beurocracy and know-it-alls.


----------



## Vaudha

Hi everyone
Hope you all are doing great. I feel so guilty for not being able to check on the posts :( My girl is awake the whole night and she has learnt new ways of crying if I do not take her in my lap when she is awake :dohh:

I am sure my reply to few posts are quite late, i will reply to them anyway :)

Susan: Congratulations dear on 35 weeks :hugs: only few more days before u see your baby :kiss:

Mommy's Angel: I used vaginal pessaries (tablets) after they put my stitch and when they removed and sometime in between. I am no different when it comes to freaking out on every discharge I get. After using the viginal tablets I used to get watery discharge. First time I was so much freaked out thinking that it was the water I was losing, I got admitted to hospital. Well, it was nothing. They discharged me on the same day. So , try relaxing and inform your doc about discharge just to be safe.

berryblue290: I was on progesterone supplements from 17 weeks onwards till 32 weeks. No side effects :)

Love you all. Will drop in again.
Take great care of yourselves
Love/
Vasu


----------



## Sherri81

Hi ladies, I am still kicking around, just trying to take it easy.

One brand name for the vaginal progesterone suppositories is Prometrium. They can also be used rectally to avoid to much contamination into the vagina. I did them vaginally with Devon, but then lost her at 23+2(3). This time we have made a policy of nothing in nothing out, so I do them rectally.

Still been feeling alright I suppose. Getting very nervous now, as I am only 4 weeks away from where I was when I delivered Devon, and she didn't make it. For the most part, I am trying to ignore the fact that I am pregnant in order to not obsess about it everyday...

I am getting concerned because it is seeming to be that I have recurrent vaginal infections. I am starting to worry about how this will affect him. Obviously my BV infection with Devon was quite advanced, and was probably alot worse than normal because of the presence of the McDonald stitch in there. But once that infection became severe, it didn't take long for the contractions to come on hard and steady and to dilate my cervix, even though I had a cervix that was closed and 3.2cm long on the Thursday, (she was delivered early Saturday morning).

So there wasn't alot of time to fiddle around with Devon, and it worries me that that could happen this time around as well. I have the Sharodkur, which I know is supposed to be covered by vaginal tissue, therefore, less exposed, which makes me feel a teensy bit better... But still...

About a week and a half ago I started getting that itchy, burny pain at the bottom of my vagina, and I there was a bit of discharge, so I decided to treat with a course of Flagyl. I just finished the Flagyl a couple of days ago, and that burny itchy pain has gone, but I do think there may be a bit of a low grade yeast infection happening. I haven't treated that yet though, as we are trying to keep things out of the vagina. So I am just eating a ton of yogurt, have changed to a dye/fragrance free detergent, and no more Bounce sheets, and I change my underwear twice a day just to stay extra clean... So hopefully things clear up.

I have had a bit of discharge in the past couple of days, but I don't think I need to be worried; at least I hope not. For the most part it is kind of white and lotiony. Sometimes there is enough to feel like it is running out of me when I stand, but when I wipe, after 2 wipes its gone... Sometimes it looks a bit stickier... So I don't think this is BV at this point. But this was the second course of Flagyl I have taken with this pregnancy (first was right after the Sharodkur was placed as the bleeding and mucous had picked up 3 days post surgery). So I'm just wondering how many more times I will have to go on it, and whether or not it will come to the point where Flagyl isn't effective on me anymore.

I think I will probably end up in my OBs hospital. They have a portable ultrasound machine there which I have a feeling she will be using on me once or twice a week. In Quesnel, there are only the big stationary machines, and it is hard to get into one of them appointment wise. I have a feeling that the maternity care will be a bit better there as well, since their Mat unit will step in at 20 weeks, whereas in Quesnel, they won't help until 24 weeks in the Mat unit. I think the main things are to keep me infection free, and I know Dr Johnson is more apt to provide me with antibiotics right away, and through the IV, should I say something feels off. And if I get past that stage that I did with Devon, then the issue will be my cervix. With Greg, there was no clue anything was happening until a scan at 24+2 showed my cervix was about 1cm long. So I have a feeling my OB's hospital will be on top of doing steroids right at 24 weeks, and I have a feeling she will notice changes in my cervix quicker because she can scan me whenever she feels.

So, although I didn't want to be in her hospital due to the distance from home, I have feeling I will be there for my bedrest.

I don't know. I'm just starting to get worried because my pregnancy with Devon had gone so perfectly, until I got that infection and no one believed I had it. It was so different from Greg's pregnancy, so I really was feeling safe. Now, I don't know when to feel safe. This pregnancy is going okay too... No pain really, no discomfort really.... But how do I know things aren't going to go downhill??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

I called the office today and my beta is 13,809 and my progesterone went down from 36 to 28.2. I've never dealt with progesterone numbers so I was alarmed when it went down. She said it's a great number and progesterone numbers tend to fluctuate.

A question for you ladies is when I lost Jackson, I was told next pregnancy I'd be put on Progesterone then cerclaged. This OB said they refuse to put me on progesterone because my numbers are so good.

I see the same perinatologist next week and I'm sure they'll put me on it but I have no idea WHY?

May I ask why most of you are on Progesterone? Do you have a depletion of progesterone or is there another reason to help keep the baby? Also are you all on progesteron suppositories or Progesterone in Oil shots or the oral progesterone? Is there one that's clearly better than the other?


----------



## Susanah

Progesterone in early pregnancy is used for a different reason to why it is used in cervical incompetence. 
These are two distinctly separate things, though for some women it may serve a dual purpose. 
It does thicken the cervix but its main use in early pregnancy is in its name - pro - gestation. It tells the body you are pregnant and stops the release of usual menstrual hormones. 
The reason so many ladies are on it for Incompetent cervix is due to its ability to strengthen and probably lengthen the cervix. 

I didnt have progesterone at all, as I didnt want the possible side effects and my obstetrician advised against. This is not to say it doesnt have a valid place in treatment as many women on here have done very well with progesterone only and no stitch. 

The vaginal tablets are diflucan 200mg as I mentioned before and I have been taking them since the stitch went in. I have also had oral fluconazole to cover any antibiotics I have had because I am prone to thrush. 

Sherri - treat the yeast infection. Dont wait. I lost my son from an infected stitch due to yeast infection at about your stage. the metronidazole (flagyl) is likely to have caused the yeast infection to overgrow. you dont want an infected stitch at this delicate time. 
Yoghurt is useless. 

Vasu - good to hear from you, glad things going well. SO happy for you. 

Susanah


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah said:


> Progesterone in early pregnancy is used for a different reason to why it is used in cervical incompetence.
> These are two distinctly separate things, though for some women it may serve a dual purpose.
> It does thicken the cervix but its main use in early pregnancy is in its name - pro - gestation. It tells the body you are pregnant and stops the release of usual menstrual hormones.
> The reason so many ladies are on it for Incompetent cervix is due to its ability to strengthen and probably lengthen the cervix.
> 
> I didnt have progesterone at all, as I didnt want the possible side effects and my obstetrician advised against. This is not to say it doesnt have a valid place in treatment as many women on here have done very well with progesterone only and no stitch.
> 
> The vaginal tablets are diflucan 200mg as I mentioned before and I have been taking them since the stitch went in. I have also had oral fluconazole to cover any antibiotics I have had because I am prone to thrush.
> 
> 
> 
> Susanah

I had no idea that diflucan has the vaginal tablets. Very interesting. I'm usually taking the oral because of the flagyl.

Now I have to ask another question since you know so much about these infections. Now that I'm taking the clindamycin, I'm feeling yeast coming on. Since I'm only heading for my 7th wk on Wed., what should I do to get rid of the nasty yeast that's appropriate for 1st trimester?

((sigh)) Oh I do feel as though this is a tiring process.:nope: It's so scarey. People keep telling me not to worry about it all, but unless they've actually walked in our shoes, they really don't understand.

I have my first ultrasound on Thursday and I'm so excited. I just want to see my baby(ies) and hear the heartbeat. It will relax me a bit more.:thumbup:

Thanks for sharing your wealth of information. Sadly I know it's taken quite a trial and lots of research to get there. I'm glad there's a thread like this one. I'm not sure what I'd do without it.


----------



## Susanah

In first trimester I would advise only diflucan vaginal tablets/pessaries but alternate days until for 3-6 doses then have a break and make sure clear. If you are not clear then I would advise taking an oral diflucan tablet (but way up the risks of doing so) in second trimester, not first. It is thought to cause problems in first trimester. 

Good luck on thursday


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah said:


> In first trimester I would advise only diflucan vaginal tablets/pessaries but alternate days until for 3-6 doses then have a break and make sure clear. If you are not clear then I would advise taking an oral diflucan tablet (but way up the risks of doing so) in second trimester, not first. It is thought to cause problems in first trimester.
> 
> Good luck on thursday

So diflucan vaginal tablets don't have the same risk in first trimester as the diflucan oral which can only be taken during the second trimester?

Wow is that all confusing. I'll call and see if they will even prescribe it for me. As you said, the U.S. tends to do things so differently sometimes. I wonder why nobody has ever mentioned the vaginal tablets to me even without pregnancy as I got them every now and then.:shrug:

Thank you for sharing this bit of information with me. :thumbup:


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, so what can I use to treat this yeast infection? My OB mentioned using Monistat, the single dose tablet, if need be. She said not to use the applicator tube thingy though...

But what if it's still BV?? How do I know its not kicking around? Should I wait to see my Dr and have her do a bit of a swab first?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sherri81 said:


> Okay, so what can I use to treat this yeast infection? My OB mentioned using Monistat, the single dose tablet, if need be. She said not to use the applicator tube thingy though...
> 
> But what if it's still BV?? How do I know its not kicking around? Should I wait to see my Dr and have her do a bit of a swab first?

I don't know all the answers as I'm in here for the same reasons too :hugs: 

Susanah mentioned diflucan vaginal pill every other days for 6 days. She also mentioned that if your in the second trimester or later to use Diflican pill form, but she said to weigh the pro's and con's.

I'm not yet in second trimester. I'm going to check to see if diflucan vaginal is safe for first trimester here in the States.

Usually if you've been treated for BV, you almost ALWAYS get a yeast infection. They kind of go hand-in-hand sadly. So I'd get treated for the yeast infection then see if everything starts clearing up for you. After you take your dose for yeast infection, wait a few days and THEN get the swab test would be my opinion. That way if you still have something hanging on, you can deal with it. Darn BV and Yeast. I'm itching up a storm over here too and its a pain in the bum to clear up. I hate it!:growlmad::shrug:

Maybe someone else can come by and share their wisdom who's been there and knows more.:thumbup: In the meantime I pray all will clear up soon for you and that you have a safe pregnancy with VICTORY!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Sherri81

I was told that in Canada, Diflucan won't be administered to pregnant women. So I guess that option is out for me. My OB did mention that there is a vaginal suppository she could give me for 10 days, and it would treat both BV and yeast. I refused it on the basis that I don't want to be sticking anything up there for 10 days in a row.... If I have to treat for yeast, I would much rather keep the contamination down to a one shot deal. And even still, before I put that tablet up there, I think I will have to boil my hand before even touching myself, that is how worried I am about something flaring up big time down there.

The other option I have, I guess, is Clindomyacin, I think. She said a medication like this could also be used to treat BV. So I have the Flagyl, that suppository, or Clindomyacin to treat BV, and that seems to be it.

But I can't have gotten another BV infection again within days of being off Flagyl right? I mean, that seems like it would be impossible, especially with the precautions I take. I mean, I don't drink pop anymore, just lots of water, I eat yogurt tons (even though I know Susanah has said this won't help, I still can't stop doing it), I have switched to dye/fragrance free detergents and no dryer sheets etc... I only weat cotten underwear, and if they feel the slightest bit damp, I change them. And I make sure not to cross my legs at all, but to allow air flow through there by keeping my legs open a bit almost all the time (sounds weird I know).

So really, it has to be yeast right? It can't be BV again less than a week after my last Flagyl pill. I don't have sex either, so its not like me and the husband are passing anything back and forth.

For the most part, the only discharge I have had so far has been like thin lotion, no smell, sometimes stickyish. And there isn't even that much of it.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sherri81 said:


> I was told that in Canada, Diflucan won't be administered to pregnant women. So I guess that option is out for me. My OB did mention that there is a vaginal suppository she could give me for 10 days, and it would treat both BV and yeast. I refused it on the basis that I don't want to be sticking anything up there for 10 days in a row.... If I have to treat for yeast, I would much rather keep the contamination down to a one shot deal. And even still, before I put that tablet up there, I think I will have to boil my hand before even touching myself, that is how worried I am about something flaring up big time down there.
> 
> The other option I have, I guess, is Clindomyacin, I think. She said a medication like this could also be used to treat BV. So I have the Flagyl, that suppository, or Clindomyacin to treat BV, and that seems to be it.
> 
> But I can't have gotten another BV infection again within days of being off Flagyl right? I mean, that seems like it would be impossible, especially with the precautions I take. I mean, I don't drink pop anymore, just lots of water, I eat yogurt tons (even though I know Susanah has said this won't help, I still can't stop doing it), I have switched to dye/fragrance free detergents and no dryer sheets etc... I only weat cotten underwear, and if they feel the slightest bit damp, I change them. And I make sure not to cross my legs at all, but to allow air flow through there by keeping my legs open a bit almost all the time (sounds weird I know).
> 
> So really, it has to be yeast right? It can't be BV again less than a week after my last Flagyl pill. I don't have sex either, so its not like me and the husband are passing anything back and forth.
> 
> For the most part, the only discharge I have had so far has been like thin lotion, no smell, sometimes stickyish. And there isn't even that much of it.

I'm actually on Clindomyacin for my own BV right now. It's slower acting than Flagyl I can say that, but I'm taking it because it's safer than Flagyl in the first trimester. Flagyl is pretty effective. I'd think that what you have is a yeast infection and you need to treat it. I ALWAYS have a yeast infection after taking flagyl. In fact, I have a yeast infection right now because of the Clindomyacin too. They kill ALL bacteria good and bad which is why we end up getting yeast infections once the BV treatment has finished. As Susanah said, I wouldn't go to long without treating the yeast infection. Once you treat that, if you feel as though you have something, get tested again.

I'm sure it's possible to be resistant to a treatment if you've been on it for a long period of time and take it regularly, but in your case I really believe with my own experience that what you have is the after affects from the BV treatment which causes yeast infections. She's also right about yogurt. It REALLY doesn't do a whole lot. I've been on Keifer which is higher in probiotics than most yogurts and I also have a smoothie with greek yogurt. I STILL have yeast infections. 

I was reading in Dr. Oz's You having a baby book that probiotics from yogurt type products only get to the gutt. They don't get any further and thus aren't as affective in treating the bacteria you need. He mentions a specific bacteria in pill form and one in frozen yogurt ice cream but my husband and I were unable to determine if the frozen yogurt Ice creams were the right cultures because most have said Active Live Culture as most yogurts say too.

Products like onions, white rice and white pastas as well as sugary cakes, cookies and candies can cause yeast infections in some as well. Believe it or not onions do it for me. I have to be careful with how much I have and I end up smelling like onions down there. 

Hopefully if I haven't answered your question others will come along to help. I would treat the yeast and see how you feel. I bet you'll feel better.


Oh, also Susanah shared something with me. Just because you don't have sex (we don't either) doesn't mean your not passing it back and forth. If you sleep in the same bed, use the same toilet, take a shower in the same bathtub...there are ways to share the infection. My husband has actually been itching for awhile now and I hadn't thought of that idea until Susanah mentioned it. NOW I have to have him call his Dr. and I want him treated with Flagyl and diflucan right away. I wanna know we're not going to continue passing this off together.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Susanah

Oral diflucan crosses the placenta and is a drug that is hard to excrete for the fetus. Vaginal diflucan does not cross placenta or enter the maternal circulation therefore safe for fetus. 
Oral diflucan much more effective and suitable as a one off dose but only in second trimester
Vaginal is best treatment for yeast infection in pregnancy, but avoid applicator - just fingers. 
Also, MommyA, forget to mention that I have not had a bath since my stitch went in - only showers (and a lot of them!). 
There are trigger foods which candida seems to like, but eating Yoghurt is a waste of time if you are doing so only to cure yeast. It is however full of calcium, low fat and tasty so has its benefits - but not for yeast infections. 


Now I have a question for all those women who are past my stage.
Is it normal to have loads more thin discharge at this stage?
I still have my stitch in and am wondering whether my cervix is trying to change, and I dont want to dilate with the stitch in place and cause damage to my cervix... 
Im getting lots of thin colourless discharge which I dont think is amniotic fluid and its puzzling me. Am 35wks+3days now. 

We had always planned to leave the stitch in til 37 +5 when I am booked for section.
Did most people have their stitches taken out before section/delivery and when were your stitches removed? 

Thanks

Susanah


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Susannah,
The thin discharge you mentioned I had from the time I had my stitch in but it did increase in volume as the pregnancy progressed. It was enough to make me visit maternity triage lots of times, although I knew deep down it wasn't amniotic fluid. My waters broke first during my first labour and I remembered the sheer volume and the straw colour of it, so was pretty sure it wasn't amniotic but got it checked anyway. 

I had my stitch in at 20 weeks, had the watery discharge from then on, and a cervical scan at 29 weeks which showed a cervical length of 35mm, so I don't think the discharge meant any cervical changes for me. However at 37 weeks I noticed an increase in mucousy thin and thicker creamy coloured discharge. I also felt some sharp, short lived cervical pains at 38 plus 2, the day before ruptured membranes. 

My stitch was removed at 35 plus 1, I held on til 38 plus 3, but didn't make it to my elective section at 39 plus 1. 

You are superwoman in my eyes! How on earth have you managed medical exams? I couldn't focus to get past the first pages of 3 different novels and I usually devour books. I'm so pleased you've made it and can't wait to hear your happy baby news xx


----------



## Sherri81

So I talked to my OB about Diflucan again over the phone today, and she said absolutely not. In Canada it cannot be used, in any form, by pregnant women. She did say she will research to see if there is a different oral fungal treatment she can give me to counteract the antibiotics.

She said she thinks it sounds like yeast based on my description (redness and irritation, burning when I am just sitting here, a bit of discharge, whitish with no smell). So she asked me to get some Monistat, the 1 dose ovule so I don't have to put my fingers up there too many times. So I got one and you should have seen me trying to get sterilke to insert it. I dropped my pants before washing, opened the package, and got my hairdryer turned on and aimed at the sink. Then I washed my hands with super hot water and antibacterial soap for a minute and a half, turned the taps off with my elbows, and then I used my hair dryer to dry my hands. Then I inserted it without really touching myself at all.

Only problem is, I went pee about an hour and a half after putting it in, and it looked like the majority of it came out in the toilet. There does still appear to be some cream left over in my vagina, so hopefully thats enough. Maybe it was just the casing that came out. Either way, I can't retreat myself now.

My OB was a little concerned when I said that there seems to be some throbbing from where my stitch is.

Has anyone else had the odd throbbing from the stitch area?

I think she thinks there is going to be some changes in my cervix when I get my ultrasound on Friday. Basically she said that she hopes it is just a yeast infection, but that if there are cervical changes, then its not good, and there isn't anything she can do for me this early.

Personally, I don't think there is anything wrong with the stitch. If my McDonald could have stayed intact for the infection, labour and delivery, then I am sure the Sharodkur is okay too. Basically, we just have to get a handle on what's happening down there. She said to give the Monistat 48 hours to start working, and she will assess me on Friday to see if we need a different intervention.

While I was at Walmart I saw something called Rephresh Pro-B. Its an oral tablet you are supposed to take to help balance the bacteria in the vagina, and to help ward off recurrent yeast and and BV infections. Its just a combo of different bacterias. The pharmacist said there isn't anything in there that will hurt me, so she said she sees no problem with me taking it. But I wonder if I should wait to talk to a Dr about it first before trying it.

Also, so I put in the Monistat about 3.5 hours ago, and I am getting an increase in that burning feeling. That is just the medicine working, right? I seem to remember this from other times I have taken yeast infection products.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sherri81 said:


> So I talked to my OB about Diflucan again over the phone today, and she said absolutely not. In Canada it cannot be used, in any form, by pregnant women. She did say she will research to see if there is a different oral fungal treatment she can give me to counteract the antibiotics.
> 
> She said she thinks it sounds like yeast based on my description (redness and irritation, burning when I am just sitting here, a bit of discharge, whitish with no smell). So she asked me to get some Monistat, the 1 dose ovule so I don't have to put my fingers up there too many times. So I got one and you should have seen me trying to get sterilke to insert it. I dropped my pants before washing, opened the package, and got my hairdryer turned on and aimed at the sink. Then I washed my hands with super hot water and antibacterial soap for a minute and a half, turned the taps off with my elbows, and then I used my hair dryer to dry my hands. Then I inserted it without really touching myself at all.
> 
> Only problem is, I went pee about an hour and a half after putting it in, and it looked like the majority of it came out in the toilet. There does still appear to be some cream left over in my vagina, so hopefully thats enough. Maybe it was just the casing that came out. Either way, I can't retreat myself now.
> 
> My OB was a little concerned when I said that there seems to be some throbbing from where my stitch is.
> 
> Has anyone else had the odd throbbing from the stitch area?
> 
> I think she thinks there is going to be some changes in my cervix when I get my ultrasound on Friday. Basically she said that she hopes it is just a yeast infection, but that if there are cervical changes, then its not good, and there isn't anything she can do for me this early.
> 
> Personally, I don't think there is anything wrong with the stitch. If my McDonald could have stayed intact for the infection, labour and delivery, then I am sure the Sharodkur is okay too. Basically, we just have to get a handle on what's happening down there. She said to give the Monistat 48 hours to start working, and she will assess me on Friday to see if we need a different intervention.
> 
> While I was at Walmart I saw something called Rephresh Pro-B. Its an oral tablet you are supposed to take to help balance the bacteria in the vagina, and to help ward off recurrent yeast and and BV infections. Its just a combo of different bacterias. The pharmacist said there isn't anything in there that will hurt me, so she said she sees no problem with me taking it. But I wonder if I should wait to talk to a Dr about it first before trying it.
> 
> Also, so I put in the Monistat about 3.5 hours ago, and I am getting an increase in that burning feeling. That is just the medicine working, right? I seem to remember this from other times I have taken yeast infection products.

Are you seeing a perinatologist for High Risk?? 

First of all, where is the burning sensation? Is it outside of the vagina or inside the vagina? Or is the burning sensation where your stitch is?

The over the counter creams and meds DO come out after you pee in the toilet. It's normal. Some of it still stays in and the stuff washed out in the toilet seems to be cleaning out your vaginal area in some way and just comes out on it's own.

I wouldn't take any over the counter Probiotics until you talk with your Dr.s. Some bacterias can be bad for pregnant women in access.

So she won't allow you to have the vaginal diflucan that doesn't cross the placenta. Did she say what she WOULD give you? 

She sounds concerned that maybe the infection could be causing your stitched area to be buldging from an infection and says if it is there's nothing she can do to intervene this early but she's not really saying what she CAN do?! 

When is she getting back to you? Is there a way you can get into a hospital for them to test you and look at the area you said is burning with your stitch? 

She says there's nothing she can do this early but getting rid of the infections can put a hault on anything drastic. You shouldn't in my opinion wait on her to figure it out. I'd go to the hospital, have them test you once and for all to see what you actually have going on there and treat you immediately! 

It kinda makes me mad that she's taking her sweet ol time and nonchalantly telling you if there's an issue there's nothing she can really do when she can PREVENT and TREAT. Is this an actual High Risk Perinatologist? If not, I'd go over her head to the hospital and get treated immediately.

Maybe I'm over-reacting here, but having gone through this with my own loss and not being taken seriously or with any kind of concerned pace or reaction from them. This isn't a High Risk procedure or pregnancy for nothing. She needs to treat it with a bit more urgency than she is.:winkwink:

You need to have that stitch looked at if it's throbbing too. Don't wait to have it looked at!

I'm sure there will be others with more input and wisdom than I have, but I wouldn't wait for ANY Dr. I would have everything looked at ASAP. Have it treated and know that you and baby are safe:thumbsup: If it ends up being nothing, then it ends up being nothing, but if it's yeast, I highly doubt monistat will be strong enough to help the situation and keep it away.


----------



## Sherri81

The burning isnt anywhere near my stitch, or where I presume my stitch to be. It was just at the opening of the vagina to begin with, but now that I have peed and some of the cream has come out, the burning is sort of on the outside of the vagina now as well. 

The throbbing only comes now and again, and I do wonder if its just the little guy as I know he is really low and refusing to move up. I have yet to feel him anywhere close to my belly button. All of his movements are by the bikini line, which is why I wonder if its just him moving and hitting things.

She did say she is going to do some more research into what anti fungals she will give me, but won't prescribe anything as of yet, because the one's she normally prescribes are definately not safe to use. So she is going to get back to me about that.

She isn't high risk, she is just an OB. In the town I live, we don't even have an OB, just general Drs. So I travel an hour south to see her. There are no perinatologists around here. The closest is 8 hours south of here and they have already told me numerous times that until I reach 24 weeks, they won't even try to help me.

So my OB is willing to do more most definately. She is admitting me for hospital bedrest, in the reverse trendelenberg position, starting next week. She said she would feel more comfortable with me in the hospital as she can perform ultrasounds frequently to check my cervix, if I do have any issues with infections, I will have a nurse right there to help swab me etc and they can start IV antibiotics if need be, and they can give me anti contraction meds if it looks like I am beginning to contract, even if its only at 21 weeks.

So she is willing to do more than any pernatologist, as they said they would never admit me at 20 weeks for bedrest.

I guess she is just really certain that its yeast based on what I have said. And for now, all she can offer (until she does more research), is Monistat or Canestan. She doesn't think it is out of control yet either, as I'm not even having much in the way of discharge (about the size of a penny, or less, during the day). The major complaints were the irritation, which was external alot, and the slight burning, which was just at the mouth of the vagina. And then when I looked over my bump, the lips of my vagina seemed redder and more irritated.

So I did the Monistat, since that is all she can safely offer right now, and she will see me on Friday, and starting either Friday or Monday, I will be administered to her hospital, as they are more willing to help me down there.

I don't know that there is really more she could have done at this point. I stopped the Flagyl only 5 days ago. I use a dye free, fragrance free detergent, no fabric softener or dryer sheets, I use alcohol free mouthwash twice a day to prevent the gum disease which they say can travel down to the placenta, I stopped drinking pop and consuming aspartame a few weeks back, I wear cotton underwear, keep my legs open as much as possible, shower only, eat yogurt, wipe the proper way.... I don't know of anything else I can do really. And I don't know if there is anything else she can do right now.

I will say this, when I had bad BV with Devon, it actually hurt to touch my abdomen externally, where the stitch was located. I was also having difficulties walking due to the cervical pain; its like I couldn't stand upright. I was having cramps, as well as copious amounts of discharge (like 1/4 cup at a time).

So its not the same yet. I don't remember burning or external redness. There is no pain when I press where I think my stitch is etc...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sherri81 said:


> The burning isnt anywhere near my stitch, or where I presume my stitch to be. It was just at the opening of the vagina to begin with, but now that I have peed and some of the cream has come out, the burning is sort of on the outside of the vagina now as well.
> 
> The throbbing only comes now and again, and I do wonder if its just the little guy as I know he is really low and refusing to move up. I have yet to feel him anywhere close to my belly button. All of his movements are by the bikini line, which is why I wonder if its just him moving and hitting things.
> 
> She did say she is going to do some more research into what anti fungals she will give me, but won't prescribe anything as of yet, because the one's she normally prescribes are definately not safe to use. So she is going to get back to me about that.
> 
> She isn't high risk, she is just an OB. In the town I live, we don't even have an OB, just general Drs. So I travel an hour south to see her. There are no perinatologists around here. The closest is 8 hours south of here and they have already told me numerous times that until I reach 24 weeks, they won't even try to help me.
> 
> So my OB is willing to do more most definately. She is admitting me for hospital bedrest, in the reverse trendelenberg position, starting next week. She said she would feel more comfortable with me in the hospital as she can perform ultrasounds frequently to check my cervix, if I do have any issues with infections, I will have a nurse right there to help swab me etc and they can start IV antibiotics if need be, and they can give me anti contraction meds if it looks like I am beginning to contract, even if its only at 21 weeks.
> 
> So she is willing to do more than any pernatologist, as they said they would never admit me at 20 weeks for bedrest.
> 
> I guess she is just really certain that its yeast based on what I have said. And for now, all she can offer (until she does more research), is Monistat or Canestan. She doesn't think it is out of control yet either, as I'm not even having much in the way of discharge (about the size of a penny, or less, during the day). The major complaints were the irritation, which was external alot, and the slight burning, which was just at the mouth of the vagina. And then when I looked over my bump, the lips of my vagina seemed redder and more irritated.
> 
> So I did the Monistat, since that is all she can safely offer right now, and she will see me on Friday, and starting either Friday or Monday, I will be administered to her hospital, as they are more willing to help me down there.
> 
> I don't know that there is really more she could have done at this point. I stopped the Flagyl only 5 days ago. I use a dye free, fragrance free detergent, no fabric softener or dryer sheets, I use alcohol free mouthwash twice a day to prevent the gum disease which they say can travel down to the placenta, I stopped drinking pop and consuming aspartame a few weeks back, I wear cotton underwear, keep my legs open as much as possible, shower only, eat yogurt, wipe the proper way.... I don't know of anything else I can do really. And I don't know if there is anything else she can do right now.
> 
> I will say this, when I had bad BV with Devon, it actually hurt to touch my abdomen externally, where the stitch was located. I was also having difficulties walking due to the cervical pain; its like I couldn't stand upright. I was having cramps, as well as copious amounts of discharge (like 1/4 cup at a time).
> 
> So its not the same yet. I don't remember burning or external redness. There is no pain when I press where I think my stitch is etc...

Hm, maybe someone else will have input. It sounds like you'll be going in on Friday to be checked so that's good!:thumbup:


----------



## Sherri81

Man, I should tell you what kick started the whole thing today with the Drs...

I have a GP in town here who has been seeing me throughout this pregnancy. She understands how high risk I am, and has told me that no matter when I call, if I need to see here, I will be put right in... appointment or no appointment. She has also said that no other Dr is to see me in the ER besides her (in town that is), because she doesn't think they will listen to me and will treat me like every other pregnant woman (requesting speculums etc).

Well, I called today to try to get in to see her. I was informed that the clinic was closed today so she could do her group prenatals...

Group prenatals?? Yes... She is gathering the women in her clinic in groups of where they fall in their pregnancy. She is assembling them in her clinic, and each one will get a bit of private time with her to do urine tests, paps, doppler etc... Then, when they are done, they will rejoing the other preggo's in the waiting room, where they can all get aquainted with each other. When she has finished with everyone privately, she will then see them as a group to answer questions, because it is presumed that they will have similar concerns.

I was not invited to this.

I was not invited as they feel my pregnancy history will scare the other 'normal' pregnant women.

So here I am, not 'normal' but needing her care, and I am being told that although 'technically' I should be seeing her that day anyways, I cannot for fear of upsetting the other pregnant women...

Fine, they don't want me to scare them. So I ask the receptionist to put me in after the preggo's are done, as I am high risk, and my last labour was brought on by untreated BV, and I am pretty sure I have something happening right now.

She tells me no, I can't come in afterwards as the clinic will be closed for the rest of the day...?!?!

I once again tell her the importance of seeing a Dr for a urine dip and a gentle swab. She tells me to go to the ER. I say I can't as they will try to force the speculum on me (which I won't do, as my labour and the BV didn't really crank up until after a very rough speculum exam was performed). Both of my Drs have said they don't need to use a speculum and will just use a gently swab on the sides of the vagina, as this will give them the same results. But at the ER, they don't know me personally, and they don't know of this arrangement (been there done that), so they will force a speculum, and when I refuse, they will walk out.

So I say once again I can't go to the ER, so I tell her it will literally take 5 minutes to complete the work up on me. Once agains he refuses me. The best she can do, if I MUST see my GP, is to get me in at 1:30Pm on Thursday.

I was thinking about cancelling that appointment since I have talked to my OB since, but maybe I should keep it so she can have a look at whats happening down there, do a swab, and have a look at these probiotics. I ran across something that put them in the A/B category of meds. So if that's the case, then I don't see why I shouldn't be able to take them.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Goodness, I thought medical care was awful in my area. I live in Central NY and we have OB's here and only ONE perinatal clinic for fourteen counties. The problem with my area Dr.'s is that NONE of them actually see you. They have their nurses, midwives and PA's doing the work and he tells them based on my records what to do. 

With my son, I kept telling them I felt itchy from the very beginning. They'd do a culture, send me home with creams that NEVER worked for me. Then we went on a family trip with my inlaws to PA to see my sister in law and the kids. On the way back my fil demanded to drive and slammed on the breaks really hard. I lost my mucus plug at a rest stop back to NY.

I called the hospital.The Dr. said unless I felt contractions I was fine and contact the perinatal center the next morning. They brought me right in and the nurse said based on my sonogram the prior day my cervix was fine and she ignored me when I told her I lost my mucus plug. Because of that, the BV I had from the beginning creeped up to my cervix and a month later I was found 3cm dialated with a buldging amniotic sac. This was at the only high risk prenatal hospital here. It was after hours so the resident Dr. said there was nothing she could do until the Dr. came in the morning but put my legs up in stirrups to see if my son would go back down the canal. When asked about meds to help she said she couldn't administer without Dr.s approval IN THE MORNING. Then she said I could keep my legs in stirrups over night or go home because nicu couldn't do anything. 

I chose to go home and pray. Next morning the Dr. called me in and she administered meds they should have administered the night before and hoped it would work long enough to put in a cerclage but my water broke.

Do you see a pattern here? Each time I was ignored, much of the time it was by staff other than perinatologists because they were always too buy. Another thing similar is that they each felt they knew more than the patient and refused to hear my concerns.

It's happening again with this new OB and I have no other choice to go back to the same darn perinatologist because there's nobody else with exception to the two hour drive to Rochester...which I'm contemplating on doing.

It's been an awful rollercoaster with these Dr.'s and I just want to move somewhere that has better physicians and medical care. If anyone knows where that could be let me know. :winkwink:

You on the other hand seem to live in a remote area with very few option even by a few hours drive. I've NEVER heard perinatologists not touching a pregnant woman until 20wks as I'm only 7 and was 6wks with Jackson when I was passed off to them. In fact, my Endochrinologist and NP REFUSE to touch me because I'm high risk. They send me right off to perinatal center.

I'm sorry that you can't join in the pregnancy classes or at least feel as though your pregnancy is important or worth the time. I'd like to give that office a piece of my mind! :growl:

It's hard not to be frustrated with the kind of care I've been seeing. Medical professionals forget that WE are the consumers. THEY work for US. I hire you, I can fire you! I'm not cattle, not your number and I certainly won't be ignored this time around!!


----------



## Susanah

Helen - Thanks x
I have had lots more discharge and its really thinned out, so have decided to go into labour ward at lunchtime and see my consultant or one of the others and ask to be examined and see if there are any changes. I dont want my cervix ripped by the stitch if its starting to dilate. Also, like you said, it might be amniotic fluid, even though doesnt look like it did last time, so better to go and see my docs.
For some reason I think normal practice is to remove stitch at 35/36 wks, but they had always said it was best to keep mine in due to the group B strep. Ill find out today I guess. 

Also just found out I passed my exam :) - which was a bit of a shock given that it was horrendous and my degree of baby brain mush. very relieved that its done before baby and more so that I dont have to spend the next 6 months revising for the next sitting! Im scared to admit it but things are really starting to go good :) just got to get through the next 15 days.... 

Susanah


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah said:


> Helen - Thanks x
> I have had lots more discharge and its really thinned out, so have decided to go into labour ward at lunchtime and see my consultant or one of the others and ask to be examined and see if there are any changes. I dont want my cervix ripped by the stitch if its starting to dilate. Also, like you said, it might be amniotic fluid, even though doesnt look like it did last time, so better to go and see my docs.
> For some reason I think normal practice is to remove stitch at 35/36 wks, but they had always said it was best to keep mine in due to the group B strep. Ill find out today I guess.
> 
> Also just found out I passed my exam :) - which was a bit of a shock given that it was horrendous and my degree of baby brain mush. very relieved that its done before baby and more so that I dont have to spend the next 6 months revising for the next sitting! Im scared to admit it but things are really starting to go good :) just got to get through the next 15 days....
> 
> Susanah

WTG. Please let us know how things go with the consultant. I'm so glad that your almost there. Seeing your triumph brings me joy and gives me SO MUCH HOPE!:hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just came from the OB's office with our first ultrasound. Baby is measuring a week smaller, but we're all confused. They're going to keep the origional date for now. Either way it will either be the 13th of October or the 15th. My guess is Doug and I are right and it will be the 13th.

we went early this morning. I prayed specifically that we would see boldly a baby, sac, etc. And that if there were more than one that they all would show up completely. I prayed also that we would hear or see heartbeats.

We have a singleton which I'm EXTATIC about because I'm already high risk and having multiples would make it that much more riskier for me (not that God doesn't have it in the bag though :winkwink:) With a singleton, we wouldn't have to buy a new car, AND while I don't have too many options as a HIGH RISK patient, I may just be able to pull off that natural birth I want again. Not to mention that once I get cerclaged I may not have to be on total bedrest for the rest of the pregnancy.

So this is exciting!

Heart Rate is 145.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/2011BabyShearer003.jpg


Now I asked about the yeast issue and asked specifically for Diflucan vaginal tablets. They said they've never heard of it. So she said no. I'm going to do my research on it to make sure that's offered here in the States. If it is, I have a perinatal appointment next week and will have them prescribe this for me.


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations hun - brilliant news, because I know how worried you were about carrying multiples ;) So excited for you x


----------



## lizziedripping

Susanah said:


> Oral diflucan crosses the placenta and is a drug that is hard to excrete for the fetus. Vaginal diflucan does not cross placenta or enter the maternal circulation therefore safe for fetus.
> Oral diflucan much more effective and suitable as a one off dose but only in second trimester
> Vaginal is best treatment for yeast infection in pregnancy, but avoid applicator - just fingers.
> Also, MommyA, forget to mention that I have not had a bath since my stitch went in - only showers (and a lot of them!).
> There are trigger foods which candida seems to like, but eating Yoghurt is a waste of time if you are doing so only to cure yeast. It is however full of calcium, low fat and tasty so has its benefits - but not for yeast infections.
> 
> 
> Now I have a question for all those women who are past my stage.
> Is it normal to have loads more thin discharge at this stage?
> I still have my stitch in and am wondering whether my cervix is trying to change, and I dont want to dilate with the stitch in place and cause damage to my cervix...
> Im getting lots of thin colourless discharge which I dont think is amniotic fluid and its puzzling me. Am 35wks+3days now.
> 
> We had always planned to leave the stitch in til 37 +5 when I am booked for section.
> Did most people have their stitches taken out before section/delivery and when were your stitches removed?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Susanah

Hi Susanah - bit late in the day to be replying to you, but for what it's worth, stitches are usually removed at 36wks in a singleton pregnancy - 34 for twins. Because I was having a scheduled section the consultant siad wait til after delivery to have mine removed - mainly due I think to cost saving. I'm so glad she did because I was concerned that removal would trigger labour at 34wks :nope:

Tearing thru the stitch creates many more symptoms than discharge hun. I tore thru mine with Evie, and I had bleeding and cramps. The watery discharge you describe is very normal at your stage in pregnancy, and whilst it does signify a slowly changing cervix (normal as your cervix prepares for labour weeks ahead), it doesn't mean you are dilating.

I had an increase in vaginal discharge from 32wks with the twins - enough to soak my underwear sometimes, and there was no sign of them coming even at 38wks. I always had lots of "gunk" down below, visible on scan from 16wks on. It was attributed to the presence of the stitch and never indicated a changing cervix. x


----------



## Susanah

Thanks Lizzie x
Today I was examined, scanned and consented for my section (2 weeks tomorrow!!!).
Decision made to leave stitch in due to GBS and im not dilating. Like you said Lizzie he thinks the cervix is thinning but its not starting to dilate and apparently has good length! 
Scan was good and baby doing all the right things. 
Just got to get through the next two weeks now :)

MommyA congratulations on your news. All very positive. The vaginal tablets may be called canesten and come in 100mg and 200mg strength. 

Susanah


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG for setting the date! It's almost here. 

I'm going to check on those pills. Thank you for posting their name. :hugs:

Yes Lizzie, this has made me so much calmer. As much as multiples would be a blessing too, I think God knew what we could handle this time around.


----------



## lynz85

Hey guys ive been following this thread for some time. Just a quick question, my mother had IC and i have been assured by my doc it isnt hereditary and many ppl back up that on here. Im low risk otherwise (only one early D+C for miscarriage 7wks), ive had a cervical length at 17 wks which was 3.6, at 20+3 it was 3.8 at the shortest, never any funneling. My consultant does not feel it needs to be checked again as the monitorring was for my reassurance not theirs. My question is, if IC were to be a problem would my cervix have at least shortened by now? Im just worried i will miss something and not push for monitoring enough.....


----------



## berryblue290

Lynz - at 17 weeks mine was 2.5, I think they'll only monitor if it were short to begin with, but anywhere in the 3-4cm region is normal. 


I have an update I was 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced as of yesterday, so that means it can stay like this for a while or start progressing a little early! Hoping she stays in til atleast 37 weeks!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

berryblue290 said:


> I have an update I was 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced as of yesterday, so that means it can stay like this for a while or start progressing a little early! Hoping she stays in til atleast 37 weeks!

Oh dear. You and your little girl will be in our prayers that she stays in there safely until the 37wk mark. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Lynz - 3.8 is a good length at 20wks. It will probably fluctuate around that now til your cervix begins to prepare for labour - any time after 32wks or so. An incompetent cervix generally begins to shorten from 16/18wks. If yours had gone from say 4 at 15wks to 3 or below at 20wks then that might be an indication of a weak cervix, but because it hasn't really changed at all in that time, it doesn't in any way indicate IC. Stop worrying my sweet ;) x

Berryblue - many women have a slightly dilated cervix at this stage in pregnancy, but go on to term. It does indicate that you are preparing for labour in earnest, but when this happens is anyone's guess hun. You have dilated without contracting, but now you need strong, regular contractions to dilate further. This may happen as the changes to your cervix can signal it is "time" BUT, it isn't a foregone conclusion.

My recommendation is to rest, drink water (alot ;)), and try to relax. If every woman were examined from 32wks on there would be a huge variation in effacement and dilation. Most of those women would not deliver early i.e. before 37wks. Are you feeling any contractions, or aches and pains of the menstrual kind? x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lizzy, 

May I ask if there is one stitch better than another to have? I know you spoke of the one you had for the twins. I think I may have seen where there is someone else carrying a singleton who has the SAME stitch. Is it better overall than the mcdonald stitch because it will keep bacteria from getting in? 

Is it possible to request one stitch over another? Or should I leave it to the perinatoligist to decide which one they'll do at 14wks.

Since being treated for the BV I don't have the symptoms anymore praise God. I am concerned of it coming back. It really scares me about how quick it can get out of hand if it gets up there even with the stitch to keep the cervix closed.

Another question I have is how many of you have prepped meals ahead of time in the case of bed rest?

What exactly does partial bed rest mean?? Is it possible to still go up and down stairs, will it be possible to get to church and sit each sunday? Just a few questions I had in my head. I'll know alot more of what will go on after Friday's appointment.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA. Personally I would always ask for the SHirodkar stitch if I were to have any more pregnancies - twins or not. It is a much more sophisticated stitch than the Macdonald, and is placed higher up the cervix, thus creating an overall tension. I am biased however, because it proved itself in being extremely strong under the ultimate test (supporting the weight of two large babies). The Macdonald stitch is also very succesful when placed electively, is a much less invasive stitch and the recovery from its placement much easier hun. 

Women seem to have differing degrees of cervical incompetence. Some start to dilate very early on in pregnancy i.e. from 14wks, whilst others (like me) don't experience changes until 22wks on, and have often previously managed to take a baby to term before the IC presents itself - I call this secondary IC. I am not a medical expert, but I believe it is better for women with inherent IC (which occurs in their first pregnancy) to have a Shirodkar since it may be better at "covering all bases" if that makes sense.

Not every clinician is able to perform a Shirodkar tho, so this you will have to check. All that said, there are women here with severe IC who have managed very well with a Macdonald. The main factor is to get it placed before 14wks whichever stitch you opt for. 

As for bed rest - I remained on the sofa as much as possible. I kept standing/walking times to an absolute minimum, and went upstairs on all fours. Much of this was due to the weight of twins tho hun and all the accompanying aches, pains and tightenings. Iwas too scared to move around much. It was probably a good job I had such a difficult pregnancy due to it being twins, because it forced me to lie still. 

If I had been carrying one baby, I would have moved more, but just kept it to a minimum. No heavy lifting, shopping or housework. Once you hit 30/32 wks you can relax more and move around. You can try church, but I would strongly advise that if you feel it causing a strain, to stay home love. It will all be worth it in the end xxx


----------



## Susanah

As for bed rest - I stayed as flat as possible for the first 6 weeks after stitch (14-20 weeks) and then quite limited activity until 24 weeks, but moving around the house and going out occasionally. I spent the time studying daily and going to hospital appointments weekly.
After 30 weeks I started doing a bit more, did an intense exam at 33 weeks and afterwards restarted cleaning the house etc. Until then I had done pretty much nothing apart from loading the dishwasher since the stitch went it. 
Now at 36 weeks and I went for a 5 mile walk yesterday and it was incredible ! Great to still be able to exercise. I was exhausted afterwards and slept for a few hrs but feel fine today. Did sleep in til 11 am though! and am cleaning a lot! Get plenty of BHs but they pass.

I didnt prepare any meals at all ! mainly because my husband sorted everything out and i guess im not really organised enough or motivated to do so. We have two teenagers form his previous marriage and he did everything necessary for them and looked after me as well as well as working full time. I did order shopping from tesco online instead of going to shops and got the OH and kids to do all the work. All I did was medical work, study, read, sleep and eat for a few months. It was stressful at times but mainly due to fears from prev pregnancy loss.
Can hardly believe have got to 36 weeks. Never thought time would pass, but it does. 

Have two hospital appointments this week - weds and thurs - one with obs and one with my anaesthetist. getting excited :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies. I'm not at all sure if the perinatal center knows how to do the Shirodkar stitch. There's only one I know of and he went out of business. I may find out if they'll do it in Rochester which is over two hours away. If I can get that stitch though, it would be better for me.

I recall with my last pregnancy I felt as though "someone was knocking on my door". That was early on. I now think that may have been the IC. Maybe it was that issue that caused the mucus plug to go,etc. I don't know, I'm all confused about what came first now. I don't think it really matters not because we at least know the cerclage will help in some way.

We only have one bathroom which is upstairs. I thought I'd have Doug bring the tv and tv stand upstairs to our bedroom where I'll have access to both the bed and to the bathroom when I need it without going up and down the stairs. Seems like that may be a good idea. I also thought about putting a dorm type refrigerator up there too so I at least have access to cold drinks and other things.

Our church actually has a food ministry where they prep meals for those who're sick, lost a loved one or just had a baby. I think that ministry will help for awhile.

Looks as though this may be a season where there will be minimal church in person. The good thing is that we have sermons online. So I'll still get "fed".

So you said the Shirodkar stitch is a bit more intensive putting in? Does it hurt? Do you get put out? Is it in and out surgically? What should I know about this??

Susanah, I can't believe how much your doing this week. :lol: I'm so glad your almost done and what a gift to finally have that baby in your arms safe and sound. :cry: It really gives me so much hope! :hugs:

I have my 1st appointment with the perinatologist on Friday. I'm praying she'll be open to the stitch I want and will just be open to cerclaging at the early point she said they'd do when we got pregnant again. I REALLY need these people to hear me this time! I'm a bit nervous but so glad I have insight this time. 

I'm also glad I ran into this thread. It's going to make things so much easier for me to knwo there are others out there who've been there and can answer questions while also sharing their own triumphs.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA. What I meant was that a shirodkar is sewn thru vaginal and bladder walls, so takes longer and is more invasive. They actually dissect the vaginal walls away from the bladder so it can be placed high up at the top of the cervix. I felt poorly for a few weeks afterwards, but that passed. They do both stitches under a spinal aneasthetic so you don't feel a thing. 

I found that my bladder was quite sore throughout the pregnancy, but I did have two very big boys putting lots of pressure on me "down below" - hee hee!! A Macdonald stitch is much simpler and is sewn, like a draw string on a purse, thru the cervix. 

I would be confident in both stitches when placed electively, but because the Shirodkar worked so well for me I have a preference there. 

Incidentally, a genuinely incompetent cervix gives very few symptoms. Mainly a feeling of downward pressure, bulging and sometimes mild back ache. I had increased vaginal discharge at 22/23wks, and a feeling of pressure - and that was it!! THere was no bleeding, mucous plug or contractions. It is very difficult to diagnose definitively, but the tell tale signs are often there.

Good luck hun x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you so much for your responses. I'm going to the perinatologist appointment equipped with questions. I'll pass on everything once I find out what her protocal will be for the upcoming months.

Lizzie and Susanah, I really do appreciate your responses more than you'll ever know. Thank you SO much. :hug:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hey girls. I have already made a post in this section due to my recent discovery of a short cervix... and I can't help but worry myself to death. Last time I was checked, my cervix was 25mm... and I have been told they will not be doing any more internal scans to check the length of it again. I was 27mm 10 days before. My GP reckons "its not really a significant change"?! I'm getting the steroid shot on Thursday just in case and the next dose on the Friday. I really am still unsure as to whether I should have the shot or not. WHY does my doc keep saying my risk for pre-term labour is low?!?! I've read through this thread and online, and it seems my risk is actually pretty high. I worry every single day and I know its not doing bubs ANY good. I have had 5 seperate ocassions where I've had brown discharge, and yesterday was the 5th time, and its not returned. I didn't go to hospital on this occassion because they always shove things up me n then say "we dont know where its coming from". I just want to get back to enjoying my pregnancy. Please help :(


----------



## Susanah

Welcome
I would demand cervical length measurements every 2 weeks for the rest of your pregnancy.
If you are not getting anywhere, change your obstetric consultant.
I would have the steroids as virtually no risk to baby and essential if you do go into labour in the following 10 days. They do only give about 10 days protection though and then you need them again if before 36 weeks.
It sounds as if they are managing you as potential pre-term labour.
Have you had any cervical changes other than shortening ? eg dilation, funnelling ? 
You are probably not going to like this suggestion but I would stop working/activity and rest as much as possible.
I would also want a swab sent if I was having brown discharge. 
In my opinion you should Ignore your GP and find a good obstetrician who can help you through the pregnancy.
GPs deal with common things very well, and unusual things less well.
Which hospital are you at? 

Susanah


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Susanah said:


> Welcome
> I would demand cervical length measurements every 2 weeks for the rest of your pregnancy.
> If you are not getting anywhere, change your obstetric consultant.
> I would have the steroids as virtually no risk to baby and essential if you do go into labour in the following 10 days. They do only give about 10 days protection though and then you need them again if before 36 weeks.
> It sounds as if they are managing you as potential pre-term labour.
> Have you had any cervical changes other than shortening ? eg dilation, funnelling ?
> You are probably not going to like this suggestion but I would stop working/activity and rest as much as possible.
> I would also want a swab sent if I was having brown discharge.
> In my opinion you should Ignore your GP and find a good obstetrician who can help you through the pregnancy.
> GPs deal with common things very well, and unusual things less well.
> Which hospital are you at?
> 
> Susanah

Thanks for Replying. I think they dont want to do any more scans because they feel it can irritate the cervix more. Can I actually get this scan done abdominally? 

I've not had any funnelling or dilation as far as the scan goes. They've done two swabs before. I had BV first time and had antibiotics, but the next swab came back clear, yet I've had discharge again yesterday. I'm at Wythenshawe hospital in greater manchester. I'm so confused its unreal. I'm going to take the steroid shots after all. My consultant wants to SEE me every two weeks, but doesnt want to scan me?! I don't even know how short my cervix really is in terms of major risk, im so so scared


----------



## berryblue290

You should probably be on bed rest. Mine got down to 21mm at 24 weeks and was on bed rest til just last week with nightly progesterone suppositories. They stopped giving me internal exams at 26 weeks because there really is nothing they can do about it at point. But I would try a different ob and explain your concern and definitely get progesterone, and start resting!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thanks girls. What does the progesterone actually do?


----------



## berryblue290

Strengthens the cervix


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hopeful, I just wanted to say welcome and send you :hug: Your in my prayers for a safe resolution.


I have a question: Once we have a cerclage placed do they still do internal sonograms?

This baby seems to be in the same position as our son Jackson Jeffrey. LITERALLY at the lower back near my bumb (which explains why I feel as though I have to have a bm every 15 minutes). With Jackson, they could never hear his heartbeat and he was so far back that they could never get him on a belly sonogram so we had to have an internal sonogram up until 20wks.

Our first sonogram was last Thursday. The sonographer said she was going to try on the belly. I told her it wouldn't work and I was right. She had to go internally. I'm also wondering if this pregnancy will be similar in that they won't be able to get a close look at baby without an internal scan up until 20wks. In which case if I have a cerclage at 13wks or so, if they don't allow internal scans then what?!

Has anyone ever had the same issue? As stated before, I have a tipped uterus so I'm sure this is much of the cause.


----------



## RainbowGift

It's all worth it! And moms like us, who had so many worries/such difficult pregnancies (I was up and ok for just a few weeks of my pregnancy) or early births (I lived in the NICU, 24/7, sleeping on a fold-out chair, for a month after my c-section- ugh), we have an even more special bond with our little ones. 

Believe me, it's worth it and there IS light at the end of the tunnel. My sincere love to you all!


----------



## lizziedripping

OMG RG, they are beautiful babies...............how lovely, and wonderful to hear they're doing so well. How old are the babies now hun? Are they home? xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hopeful, I just wanted to say welcome and send you :hug: Your in my prayers for a safe resolution.
> 
> 
> I have a question: Once we have a cerclage placed do they still do internal sonograms?
> 
> This baby seems to be in the same position as our son Jackson Jeffrey. LITERALLY at the lower back near my bumb (which explains why I feel as though I have to have a bm every 15 minutes). With Jackson, they could never hear his heartbeat and he was so far back that they could never get him on a belly sonogram so we had to have an internal sonogram up until 20wks.
> 
> Our first sonogram was last Thursday. The sonographer said she was going to try on the belly. I told her it wouldn't work and I was right. She had to go internally. I'm also wondering if this pregnancy will be similar in that they won't be able to get a close look at baby without an internal scan up until 20wks. In which case if I have a cerclage at 13wks or so, if they don't allow internal scans then what?!
> 
> Has anyone ever had the same issue? As stated before, I have a tipped uterus so I'm sure this is much of the cause.

I had TVU every 3 wks from 15 to 34wks MA. I also had scans of the babies at the same time, but that was due to it being twins. THe consultant wasn't bothered about checking my cervix after 28wks, but did so becuase I was there anyway, and it gave me peace of mind. 

Generally women are scanned to check the stitch is holding until 24wks, but not all clinicians do this. In the UK not many do at all because they believe that everything has been done that can be done anyway. 

In my experience women tend to get scanned more routinely in the USA, usually fortnightly. THis should be enough, because the stitches do work very well if placed early. ALso, if you are at all worried, you can ask for a scan to check your cervix at any time. I did, but wouldn't recommend scanning too frequently, because it can introduce infection. x


----------



## RainbowGift

Yes, we just got home late Monday night. They have been in this world for a month and a day (they were due to arrive March 21st). xo


----------



## Susanah

RG WOW!! they are gorgeous. made me go a bit teary when I saw your pic.... SO happy for you. Inspiration to us all. Well done !

MommyA - I had no further TVU - as singleton pregnancy and it would not alter management as stitch already in.

Hopeful - Some sonographers can get an image of the top of the cervix via abdominal USS. I had mine checked that way a few times. They cannot measure the length of the cervix, just see the Internal OS. Its variable whether they can see it and depends on baby's position and your shape and size etc. 
I would get swabbed again and am glad u are being seen by your doc every 2 weeks. If you are not happy with this consultant - have the confidence to change to another. There are plenty of good consultants at Wythenshaw.
Glad you decided to take the steroids. They can be life saving. 

Susanah


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you ladies. it helps to know the TVU aren't really needed after cerclaging. I will have them be careful with how often they do them though. I LOVE to see the baby, but now that I know they easily carry infection through there, I'm going to be on top of things since I deal with chronic yeast and bacterial vaginosis. ((sigh))

All this information is really helping me feel more at peace.

RG, those babies are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## HelenGee

RG they are absolutely gorgeous. Well done, you have done so well. Be so proud of yourself.
Susannah- i'm glad everything went well at your check up. Not long now...so excited for you. 5 miles is brilliant too. I couldn't manage much walking after the bed rest, still not managing much after the prolapse but Bella and Oliver are keeping me on my toes.
Berry blue- hope you're still hanging on, you've done so well to get your baby through the difficult 20's, you will be fine.
We're doing ok, I'm surviving! Just really fed up at having to explain the pregnancy difficulties to various healthcare people. It chokes and upsets me to talk about it, I don't want to be upset, but the questions annoy me, and the response even more irritating - bed rest must be nice and relaxing, or passing me on to my doctor for counselling help. My gp is hopeless, but there is a great advisor at the baby group we go to who became a friend when I had my first. She put it really well, that the only way to deal with the stress is to allow yourself to grieve for the pregnancy you didn't have, and admit that it was a raw deal, but you have done everything you possibly could. She also made me realise that I feel let down by my own body, like a betrayal really, and that I need to deal with that too. Wise words I think.....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HelenGee said:


> RG they are absolutely gorgeous. Well done, you have done so well. Be so proud of yourself.
> Susannah- i'm glad everything went well at your check up. Not long now...so excited for you. 5 miles is brilliant too. I couldn't manage much walking after the bed rest, still not managing much after the prolapse but Bella and Oliver are keeping me on my toes.
> Berry blue- hope you're still hanging on, you've done so well to get your baby through the difficult 20's, you will be fine.
> We're doing ok, I'm surviving! Just really fed up at having to explain the pregnancy difficulties to various healthcare people. It chokes and upsets me to talk about it, I don't want to be upset, but the questions annoy me, and the response even more irritating - bed rest must be nice and relaxing, or passing me on to my doctor for counselling help. My gp is hopeless, but there is a great advisor at the baby group we go to who became a friend when I had my first. She put it really well, that the only way to deal with the stress is to allow yourself to grieve for the pregnancy you didn't have, and admit that it was a raw deal, but you have done everything you possibly could. She also made me realise that I feel let down by my own body, like a betrayal really, and that I need to deal with that too. Wise words I think.....

I just wanted to give you a :hugs: I'm sorry for what you are going through and have been there with crap medical care. It's scarey when you have to be your own advocate. I too lost my son and I was mad as hell! I blamed EVERYBODY from the nurse practitioner who didn't listen to me, to the Dr.'s who made me wait 24 hours for care which was a critical gap, to the hospital that was negligent in every way. (which is why we met with the hopsital board of directors to change things. 

We went to a Christian Counselor who helped me through the rage and anger I felt, but then Doug and I felt the grieving process later on was something we needed to deal with together and the counselor wasn't helping anymore.

To deal with my rage and grief, I started thinking of ways to help. I blogged my rage, and I started a new blog to start Jackson's Hope Charity Chain which is put off until I give birth to this little surprise. Nobody in blog land knows I'm pregnant right now because we're not telling family until April 2nd.

In general, If people go to my blog, they'll find on the side bars a couple grieving sites I went to, through them, they'll find MORE grieving mommies. That community of Grieving mommies helped me get through a VERY DARK moment in my life. They've been where I was at. Some of them gave me hope that I could "live" again and through some worse experiences than my own, I learned that you can take a tragedy and turn it into something good. 

Like the grieving population I met along the way at the top, THIS thread seems to be a place to share your frustrations and find support through women who've been there. I'm also finding information and equipping myself with the knowledge these ladies have offered. It's an asset. A gift through such a hard moment.


Concerning your pregnancy now....it wasn't what you wanted but all this bedrest is allowing your baby to grow. There are ups and downs and I pray you find more ups than the down days. Grieve that loss of the pregnancy you wanted and move forward to find the joy that you'll have when you finally hold that little one.:hugs: I pray you find peace and strength for the road ahead.:flower:


----------



## Sherri81

Just a quick update from me. My 20 week ultrasound wasn't as great as I thought, I guess. Baby has a cyst on his brain. It is classed as mid size, but is only on one hemisphere. It can be a soft marker for genetic disorders, but everything else (besides the heart which I will get to), was fine, and my blood work all came back great, so they think it might just be one of those cysts that reabsorbs before birth.

They also could not visualise his right ventricular outflow track. There is no bright spot on the ultrasound, so really, they don't think this is a soft marker for a genetic disorder either. They think it was more of a positional thing. He was being very difficult that day, and didn't even give us a chance to get a good scan pic.

Unfortunately though, they have to follow the books and I will have to get back to the BC Womens Hospital for a detailed anatomy scan.

They don't believe anything will come of it, but they have to look.

Not such good news for me...

They are concerned about my heart. Concerned enough to wonder how I will even tolerate a delivery.

I had an echo on Monday, and apparently I have a couple of serious problems.

One of my valves is regurgitating alot of blood. Not a little, but alot. They said I am just below the severe category.

The other big thing, is apparently I have a congenital heart defect. There is some sort of opening or connection between my left and right ventricles. They said their concern has now shifted focus from the baby, to me.

I will have to go down to St Paul's hospital in the next 2 weeks to meet with a team of specialists to decide what this means to my health and the baby's. Unfortunately it isn't being asymptomatic, so something has to be done once they have decided what exactly that connection is.

The other thing, I will be admitted to the Williams Lake hospital on March 11 for sure. I will receive IV antibiotics to make sure I don't develop any sort of infection. I will be monitored now I guess, and they will monitor him 2 to 3 times a day. Should I start to contract at any point in time they will give me Ibuprofen and Indocid. If that doesn't work, they will give me Ibuprofen and Adalat. They are going to try to get me to viability. During my hospital stay, I will be called down to Vancouver for the testing of both me and baby. I'm not sure how they will get me there as it is an 8 hour, stressful journey. So I don't know if this requires an Air Ambulance or what. If they decide I am able to come back north again, then I will travel back to the Williams Lake hospital to complete my bedrest. At 24+0 I will be given steroids. I will get my next course at 24+1. If I have not 'acted up' and my heart is holding up, I will be released to go back home...

So yeah, I don't know what to think.

Usually my OB will joke with me on the phone, and I said jokingly 'well I'll try not to die on ya before I get my appointment.'

And her response, without an ounce of joking... 'Well Sherri, that's what we are trying for right now...'

Oh dear, that doesn't sound so good. But really, I've lived 30 years now with my heart like this, I'm not going to die now in the next couple of months right? I mean, really...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh darlin, I'm sorry for everything that's going on. So much in your end. My husband and I will keep you all in our prayers for peace and strength for the road ahead, for wisdom and to guide the hands and minds of the medical staff, for the safety of your little one and for momma's safety too. Praying for VICTORY even through the confusion in Jesus mighty name.

Please continue to keep us posted as you can.


----------



## HelenGee

Thank you mommy a, your kind words made me feel even more selfish. Fortunately, I haven't had a loss and recently delivered a healthy baby girl at full term. I had an emergency cerclage at 20 weeks and was on bed rest until stitch removal at 35 weeks. I am so grateful for my little girl and my 3 year old boy, I just think the strain of incompetent cervix is beginning to show now I'm getting back to some kind of normality. When I talked about grieving, it was about the right to grieve for the kind of normal pregnancy we should all have, but didn't happen for us.

I am so sorry for your loss and I'm sorry too for the insensitivity of my previous post in the face of all the brave, wonderful women on here who have come through much worse than I have. I think what I'm experiencing at the minute is just shock and trying to deal with a difficult pregnancy so I can be a level headed mum to my children. I now realise that I was repressing that shock and guilt I feel for putting my family through hell! It's kind of like surviving a train crash and walking out with a few scratches but knowing how close I came to not making it. I think the whole time I was on bed rest I was utterly afraid but never allowed myself to admit it. Now I feel afraid of making a mistake with my baby as she is so precious. 

This doesn't even come close to what you have experienced mommy a, and I think you are doing amazingly well at remaining so level headed. Thank you again. Please don't think that I don't appreciate my little girl being born healthy, we are having a wonderful time with her and she started smiling which is melting my heart. We are just going through the phase if adjusting back to normal life! X:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Just an update: - Well they've decided to give me the steroids next week. I went to the hospital yesterday and asked to be re-measured. They measured my cervix and it was 3cm?! I believe this is "normal". I have been resting for the past week so I don't know if this is why. I'm still going to have the steroids though. But I was glad it was at 3.


----------



## Susanah

Helen - the emotions you describe sound normal - in that it sounds like you are having a post traumatic stress reaction to what you have been through - which is confounded by thick health visitors/GPs saying that bed rest is a pleasurable experience. its the last thing you need! 

There is no doubt that you are very very grateful for Bella and everyday with her is so precious and magical, but your brain has been unable to process the stress of what you have been through until now. You are finally able to start to get your head around the whole thing - and adjusting back to 'normal life' is quite a challenge. 
This is what the brain does - it allows you to cope with the huge stress of what you have been through and almost presses 'pause' during the event (bedrest and birth in our cases) ... and when the stress is diminishing, the brain starts to process all the emotions you have been through. It is very, very stressful spending a long period of time wondering if your baby is going to make it and tailoring every day to try and make it happen.

I fully expect the same thing to happen to me and have been warned about it already by my consultant. I have also been warned about the anxiety with regard to making a mistake or doing something wrong one baby is here. My husband thinks Im going to be obsessively neurotic and a control freak and is already saying so! She's not even here yet lol. 

Dont be too hard on yourself. It will take some time for you to be able to come to terms with the whole experience and you cant hurry along the process.
Hugs.

Susanah


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies.....do you mind if I join you?

So I sort of figured at some point I would be here...I gave birth to our son at 23.3 weeks on Nov 2, 2008 after PPROM and PTL. I had chorio as well. But they never gave a solid reason as to why it happened. My husband and I also suffered the loss of three other pregnancies. 

We went on Wednesday for our 20 week scan, they confirmed we are having a girl! :cloud9: and that she is perfect and healthy...but they scanned my cervix and it went from 2.8 - 3.2 cm at 13.5 weeks to 1.2 - 1.09 cm at 20 weeks. They made us wait while they called my OBGYN to let her know, she wasn't there (of course) but her fill in called the on call OBGYN at the hospital..and the US doctor rushed us right to the hospital. 

I was not dilated, no beaking or funneling thankfully. But they started a six course antibiotic IV and didn't let me eat for almost 24 hours (they kept delaying the surgery!), I spent the night in the hospital (my first night ever away from our son). And then finally last night after telling the dr I wanted a general because my spinal with my son did not work very well, and him saying "what I give you, I give the baby" (fair enough..)...he heavily sedated me and gave me a spinal. Sure enough ten minutes later I could move my legs and feel him pinching me, so he gave me a general on top of it all.

The stitch went ok, there wasn't much to work with. But they did a Shirodkar which I wanted, because of the research that says there is a smaller chance of infection. 

So here I am.

I am now on modified bed rest and looking for a new OBGYN (for numerous reasons...mostly because I asked for a cerclage from the get go and she refused, and because she didn't even bother requesting my cervix length be checked on the 20 week US...I had to ask another dr in her office to write me a new rec for it...and because she doesn't know her ass from a hole in the ground when it comes to preemies....I really think we will lose this baby if we stay with her). I can be up on my feet for an hour tops, no heavy lifting...and such. And inbetween times I am up on my feet, I need to rest for at least two hours. Pretty tough with a toddler!

I am curious, how much pain and bleeding did you ladies have after your stitch?

I am really sore and bleeding a fair bit, not soaking a pad or anything but more than I thought I would be.....

Thanks.


----------



## lizziedripping

Sherri love, what a nightmare!!! You are such a brave lady, so positive after countless traumas, and now the added worry about your heart. 

You are right tho, you have lived with this condition for 30yrs, there is no reason for it suddenly to threaten your life hun. Obviously they have to take special care of you, but I do hope that by being aware, they are not frightening you uneccessarily. 

As for baby, I do hope he is ok. I have a niece who was born with a massive cyst on her brain across both hemispheres. Apart from it distorting her head a little (it is a massive cyst), she is a happy and very healthy, normal 12yo now. I;m praying your lo is ok - please keep us posted.

Hopeful - 3cms is very good for 24wks, and it is highly unlikely that at this stage your cervix is incompetent. If it were, it wold have shortened significantly by now, and probably funneled at the very least. Sit tight hun, rest does lengthen the cervix and I swore by it x

nk - welcome hun. GLad to see you finally got your stitch, and a shirodkar too. It is a brilliant stitch placed high on the cervix. You must have had a good length of cervix for it to be placed because usually a macdonald has to be done in women whos cervix has shortened below a certain length.

I had a shirodkar in my twin pregnancy, and it held two large babies until my section at 38wks. I did funnel to the stitch at 25wks, but generally created an overall tension in my previously atonal cervix which prevented any changes at all before that point.

Post op I felt really quite ill for a few weeks. I had major discomfort in my bladder, and my whole body felt weak and like I had a virus. It was explained to me that the bladder is actually dissected away from the vaginal walls so that the stitch can be placed high - this kind of invasive surgery understandabley takes some recovering from hun.

I bled for 24hrs, but it was like a light period with bright red fresh blood. After that I had some brown discharge for a few days. I had lots of scary tightenings and menstrual-like cramps for several weeks after tho - I was convinced I would miscarry. Take heart from my story hun, it was a success.

I recommend LOTS of rest - I remained on the sofa from 12 to 38wks, only getting up for the toilet, shower and preparing the occasional meal for the kids. I even put a comfy chair in the kitchen so I could keep sitting at regular intervals. The twin pregnancy was so tough, and I was in constant pain with lots of vaginal pressure so I daren't really do anything but rest. Take care hun, and you knwo where we are xxx


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi! Im new here so hope you dont mind if i join you all!
I ppromed at 23 weeks last year with my twins and 5 days later i went into labour. I had to have an emergency c-section due to my daughters cord prolapsing. My daughter was infected chorio and my son was ok due to his waters bein intact. My daughter was stillborn and my son died 2 weeks later in neonatal care. Just to clarify i my cervix was never measured in this pregnancy or after birth so I.C couldnt be confirmed and also they dont know if it was the infection that may have caused the prom. Its a case of which one came first.
I am now 14 weeks and 2 days pregnant. I have not got a confirmed I.C but the cons offered me a stitch based on my history, and i thought a preventative one would be better than an emergency so i went ahead. I had a stitch (macdonald) put in on Monday. I had light bleeding for a couple of days then aome yellow discharge. I have my own vaginal infection testing gloves so i tested myself yesterday and it flagged up that i had an infection. So cutting a long story short i went to a walk in centre got sent to a&e and was given anti biotics (still awaiting swab results) So strangely enough my concern isnt preterm labour my biggest concern is infection. I seem to be prone to it. I had an infection at birth then 3 weeks after birth and im a recurrent thrussh and b.v sufferer. So im having a pretty anxious time! Any advice would be sooooo appreciated xx


----------



## nkbapbt

*Sherri* - I am so sorry you are going through all this. :hugs: I hope everything with baby turns out to be ok.

*Lizzie* - The OBGYN who did the stitch said they do the Shirodkar when there isn't much cervix to work with? She wanted to do the McDonald, but only would if there was enough exposed cervix in the vagina she said. And if there wasn't they would dig up the sides to do the other? Is this not right? Either way it's done. So that's good!

I am only having a tiny bit of red blood bleeding and the rest is very brown, so it must be old blood from the stitch. My back hurts sooo much though. And it kills to pee! I have had weird stabbing pains in my "v".

My biggest worry is baby isn't moving. She had moved last night after the stitch, but now nothing....all day. I am not sure if I should worry or just maybe assume she's tired from all the drugs? If I don't feel anything soon...I think I might page my OBGYN.

That's awesome your babies held on so long!!

I have basically been told I will get steroids at 24 weeks, though I don't want them unless I am threatening labor in the next seven days. As I would prefer to only get one dose, due to the risks of two or more. And likely won't make it full term due to when our son was born. But this is also coming from my OBGYN who is pretty clueless with preterm births!

*Hopeful* - 3cm is a normal length from what I have been told, an average cervix is between 3 to 5 cm. I think they start to worry at anything under 2.5 to 2.2 cm. I think every doctor is different though.

*KrystalDawn* - I am so sorry for your losses. :hugs: I had chorio with my son too and my situation is much like yours in that they didn't know which came first...the infection or PTL. And they weren't sure till my cervix started shrinking (fast mind you) that I had IC. I am extremely worried about infection again too, as they think there is a genetic factor to chorio and women who have had it once, tend to get it twice. Not to scare you, but just so you are aware. And know to watch for it. 

Are they monitoring you for infection just in case? 

I am going to push for extra swabs...or something to monitor for infection, as I didn't feel anything with the chorio until I was so sick they were pulling my mom outside the delivery room to tell her they were not sure I would make it. 

Again, I am so incredibly sorry. I hope the stitch and extra care will make this pregnancy your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi,
Thanks for your reply! I actually have my own infection testing gloves (advised by another angel mummy that went through pprom) so thats what flagged up my infection yesterday - if it wasnt for them id still be sitting here none the wiser. I will ask to have actual swabs done regularly as my testing doesnt tell you what the infection is so i would like to be monitored in that sense. Im now just extremely paranoid as my biggest fear with getting the stitch was infection! and 4 days on i get one! Thanks for your support very much needed x


----------



## nkbapbt

KrystalDawn - Where did you get the gloves?


----------



## KrystalDawn

Oh it wont let me post the web address link for the exact page as im a new member. Its the CarePlan Vph Test Gloves - from access diagnostic website x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HelenGee said:


> Thank you mommy a, your kind words made me feel even more selfish. Fortunately, I haven't had a loss and recently delivered a healthy baby girl at full term. I had an emergency cerclage at 20 weeks and was on bed rest until stitch removal at 35 weeks. I am so grateful for my little girl and my 3 year old boy, I just think the strain of incompetent cervix is beginning to show now I'm getting back to some kind of normality. When I talked about grieving, it was about the right to grieve for the kind of normal pregnancy we should all have, but didn't happen for us.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss and I'm sorry too for the insensitivity of my previous post in the face of all the brave, wonderful women on here who have come through much worse than I have. I think what I'm experiencing at the minute is just shock and trying to deal with a difficult pregnancy so I can be a level headed mum to my children. I now realise that I was repressing that shock and guilt I feel for putting my family through hell! It's kind of like surviving a train crash and walking out with a few scratches but knowing how close I came to not making it. I think the whole time I was on bed rest I was utterly afraid but never allowed myself to admit it. Now I feel afraid of making a mistake with my baby as she is so precious.
> 
> This doesn't even come close to what you have experienced mommy a, and I think you are doing amazingly well at remaining so level headed. Thank you again. Please don't think that I don't appreciate my little girl being born healthy, we are having a wonderful time with her and she started smiling which is melting my heart. We are just going through the phase if adjusting back to normal life! X:hugs:

Oh no, I didn't post that for you to feel selfish. :nope: I think it's just a way to share that even through our darkest moments there is HOPE and Strength and through perseverance we find VICTORY. 

Sometimes it takes these moments of trial to find out we actually HAVE the strength by the grace of God. 

I understand and I'm sure many others understand your fears and heartache. I think we all have either felt it or are feeling it at this time. Everyone goes through their own journey. With this pregnancy I was SO on edge. It took me a moment to catch my breath a bit and understand that I needed to rest easy. Thanks to this thread and a couple others, I'm finding SO much peace and knowledge through others who have been there.

So don't feel selfish hunny. We've all been there. It's a journey:winkwink::hugs::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi all.

Well, I had my appointment with the perinatologist. She was very kinda and compassionate.

So, I'm a bit hesitant at the plan she's set forth for me, and I'm praying that this will be enough to prevent another loss and not wait too darn long before actually putting things in to play.

First of all, baby is doing well. Heart Rate is 176. I'm having nausea and the baby is literally at my bum and it's causing me to have a bm every 15 to 30 minutes. It feels awful. 

As far as the plan, she said that with my last pregnancy there was no Incompetant Cervix showing at the time throughout my pregnancy. She said this is a case that's in her words "unique". She said what does show up is the issue of inflammation. I lost my mucus plug on the highway and then the nurse practitioner overlooked the chronic BV I had at the time. We know that the BV infected the cervix area where there was no mucus plug to protect. NOW, I DID feel like baby was waving through my vagina. We're unsure if that was actually IC because she said there were no signs of my cervix showing IC.

What she said she wanted to do is for the next several weeks, she wants to measure the cervix and watch it closely. She said she wanted to start Progesterone shots week 16 and then depending on the measurements, she said she would place the cerclage in at 16 to 20 weeks.:shrug::nope: 

From everything I've heard in here, it's more beneficial to place the cerclage in as PREVENTATIVE 14 wks or sooner.:shrug:

I lost my son at 22wks, but she's not so sure it was IC and says I really don't have a history of showing it. So I don't know what to think of it all:shrug:

She seems on top of things, but I'm quite confused. What if I don't know enough to be able to advocate the right care? Should I be demanding this happen sooner?!:dohh::shrug:


----------



## Sherri81

I think alot of people have alot of difficulties in diagnosing IC and PTL.

I went through MANY different surgeons, and researched ALL cerclages, because I wanted to know what to do.

Half of the surgeons I talked to said what had happend with Greg was complete IC, without a doubt.

The other half said it wasn't IC with him, but PTL, in which case a stitch wouldn't help.

When it came to Devon, no one knew what to say, as no one knows how I would have reacted had it not been for the infection I had.

This is exactly, to the letter, what happened with Greg. At 23 weeks, I started getting chunks of yellow discharge. I went to the ER and they said I had a yeast infection, no swab. They gave a 7 course treatment of some cream that I needed an applicator for. I did it for a week. At 24+0, I had some pink spotting. I decided to wait it out as I was in no pain. At 24+2, some blood and membranish looking stuff came out, so I went to the Dr. He did an internal and alot of blood and membraney stuff came out, so he sent me for an emergency scan. The tech called my Dr instantly as my cervix was 1.2 cms long. I was in NO pain. They kept trying to give me pain relief while we waiting on the Air Ambulance. I refused as I had no idea what the hell they were going on about. I wasn't in pain. When I flew into Victoria, they put me into a delivery room right away as they were informed I would be delivering that night. But I WASN'T in pain!! So the next day they switched me to the mother/babe ward, as there were no antenatal rooms. I thought I would be going home as I was in NO pain. But the next day, I started bleeding. And the bleeding was just steady all day. Ian took me for a ride in a wheel chair and I started contracting. That was the beginning of the contractions. They were very irregular, but painful, and no Dr would check my cervix again as they said I wasn't in true labour. At 24+6, I had a massive bleed and a nurse finally checked me and I was 3cms dilated. So who knows when that happened. That was about 11PM, I was wheeled to a delivery room, and at 6:20AM, at 25+0 exactly, I delivered Greg.

I honestly believe that shows IC, which half of the surgeons do.

The other half said that since they couldn't know for sure if I dilated first or had contractions first, they have to say PTL. I believe the reason for the confusion was that no one was checking me.

So I think there is alot of confusion with Drs when diagnosing IC, because too many don't check often enough. My cervix was definately shortening without pain at all, and then no one checked me again for almost 5 days, by which time I'd started contracting.

Having a stitch placed preventatively is definately better than a rescue cerclage. It is far better to preserve the ENTIRE length of the cervix, before hormones, or the weight of the baby, change it. Which can happen, for some people, as early as 13 weeks. So yes, a preventative cerclage is way better. I believe it leaves you less prone to infection as well, as the cervix should still have a relatively good lenght, therefore, more length for an infection to climb through.

The reason no one knows what to classify Devon as, is because I was so severely infected in the end. BUT, I had been incubating the infection for a week at least, and no one would help me. And when my Dr finally admitted I was infected at 8:00AM Thursday morning, I was contracting heavily, BUT my cervix was still 3 cms long. At 2:00PM when he rechecked me, I was still 3 cms long. At 9:00PM that night, I had finally dilated. This was with a McDonald stitch in place. 

Was this IC, or was this PTL, or was this all due to an infection?? Did the McDonald stitch cure my IC, and I would have had a good pregnancy if the infection had have been stopped?? No one knows. All I know is, my stitch stayed in place until after I delivered. It moved out of the way, and I ripped beside my cervix, which was where Devon came out. I believe now I have IC for SURE!!

Nikki, do you mind if I ask who did your Sharodkur?? I had mine done at BC Womens back in January. It was supposed to be done by Dr Nancy Kent, but she couldn't complete it after an hour, so she had to call in a Dr Gupta, who also struggled for an hour before finally completing it.

I don't think this is the same Sharodkur that Lizzie had, because I know for sure they didn't go through my bladder. They referred to mine as the Modified Sharodkur. It is still halfway up, or a little more than halfway up, but it never went through my bladder. They pulled my bladder up and away to expose the cervix (after they'd cut the vagina away from it), but they never sewed through it. After they placed the Mercilene stitch, they let the walls of the vagina fall back down and used disolvable stitched to secure the vagina back onto the cervix, thereby covering it instantly with my own flesh.

I actually didn't have a hard time at all with the recovery of the stitch. I was in the hospital for a full 24 hours post op, but that was to watch my heart. I did bleed... more so than with the McDonald. With the McDonald, the most I had was some pink spotting for about 12 hours. This time there was bright red blood. It slowed down 24 hours after surgery, but the toiled bowl was looking pretty red for the first little bit after surgery. I did have a hard time peeing for the first 24 hours. They said my bladder was irritated from being handled. The baby did NOT move for a few days after surgery. He had previously moved ALOT, the day before the surgery, and then, all of a sudden... nothing. They couldn't even get him on the doppler, which was why I received an ultrasound the morning after my surgery. He was moving around great in there.

Two days after surgery, the bleeding was pretty light, and I was pretty mobile. The next day, though, I started bleeding more, and it was very mucousy. I took matters into my own hands and did a one week course of Flagyl. Within a day of being on Flagyl, the bleeding had stopped and the mucous dried up. So I tend to think I was starting to develop a post op infection.

I have since taken another dose of Flagyl, as I started getting symptoms of some sort of infection at 18 weeks. I ended up needing to follow that up with a course of Monistat.

While looking at the Monistat, I noticed a product called RePhresh Pro-B. They are little pills you take daily like a vitamin. I discussed the use of these with both my GP and OB and neither saw a reason for not using them, so I have added them to my daily regime. I have not had a recurrence of any other type of infection since. I have almost no mucous discharge now, and when I do, it is only first thing in the morning, it's scant, and it is white and lotiony, which they say is normal for a woman with a stitch in place.

I developed acute chorioamniotits with Devon, for which I needed a D&C 4 weeks post delivery, after a week of IV antibiotics didn't take care of it.

Because it was a concern with this pregnancy, I have been on low dose Erythromyacin since 8 weeks. They figured my chances of the chorioamniotitis reoccurring was pretty high. I take 250mg daily, and so far I've been good. My OB said this would also help to prevent BV, which I seem to suffer from continually as well.

The other things my OB and I have decided on to help reduce my risk of vaginal infections are, cotton underwear only, using a laundry detergent that is dye/fragrance free, no fabric softener or bounce sheets, yogurt to help put healthy bacteria into my digestive tract to replace what is killed by the Erythro, no more pop, limited sugar intake, using a mouth wash twice daily, no baths, using a hair dryer to blow cool air over the vagina in order to dry it instead of using a towel, and changing my underwear the second they start to feel a bit 'moist.' 

I don't know if anyone else gets the 'moist' feeling. Its not from mucous, and it isn't urine... Maybe its sweat or something?? But I change my underwear the minute I feel that way, to keep things as dry as possible down there. I also don't receive any sort of internal exams or scans. If I end up needing a swab, it will be done without a speculum, and the swab will only be inserted about a cm, and just onto the vaginal wall.

Who knows if any of these measures will help, but I have to do everything I can think of, so if something does go wrong, I can't say 'if only I'd have done this....'

I saw my GP and she read out the entire report of my heart. It is as follows. Holter monitor, frequent Premature Atrial and Ventricular contractions which are symptomatic (?). Echo results, my mitral valve is regurgitating quite a bit of blood, my atral valve is regurgitating blood but in lower quantities. My mitral valve appears to be thickend. My mitral valve appears to be either missing all, or a portion of one of the leaflets, or there could be a hole in the leaflet, they can't tell for sure yet. One portion of my heart is enlarged. I have an Atrial Septal Defect in which quite a bit of blood flow was viewed, through this hole.

So I guess there are a few defects. I don't believe it will kill me right now, but they are worried about how I will tolerate a delivery again.

They do believe I would benefit from a Medic Alert bracelet after I see the drs at St Pauls, as this increases my risk of stroke and heart attack.

As for the baby, they really aren't too worried about him, they really just want to follow up with me because of my history. I was informed that if they thought it was 'that' big of a deal, the tech doing the scan, would have called my Dr while he was scanning me.

I don't know how we will work this trip to Vancouver, as it appears it will fall during my bedrest at the Williams Lake hospital. I don't see how they can send me in a car, for an 8 hour car ride, during my most perilous weeks. Especially with a Sharodkur in place, and especially since they are unsure of how my heart will handle a delivery. So I think I would like them to either wait til after I get to 25 weeks, or they will have to transfer me by ambulance. I don't see any other way really....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sherri, you and your husband as well as the baby are in our prayers over here. There's alot going on in your life. We'll continue to pray for answers and healing for both you and baby.

It seems like you and I have similar situations with our firsts. I'm SO concerned now as to whether this will be assertive enough for me. She kept saying they don't like to put cerclages in without KNOWING because there are still high risks to infection, rupturing, and wripping.

I literally don't have any other options. This perinatal center is the only one if 14 counties. I'm SO frustrated and concerned!!


----------



## Sherri81

Is there no one else you can see??

I will tell you this.... I DON'T get along with 'my' MFM in Vancouver. The very first time we met, it was like oil and water.

He is very old fashioned, and at one point, when I said 'well, in the States they do this.' He said 'then if you like them so much, why don't you go down there.'

Whoa! I was simply asking him about tocolytics to try to prevent preterm labour and get me over that 'hump' period.

In the States, you can get preventative Terbutaline pumps, you can be sent home on Nifedipene preventatively. They'll give you therapeutic levels of Ibuprofen for home use... etc... All, with the aim of preventing pre term contractions before they even start.

All I was doing was asking if any of these things were available to me, when he gave me attitiude. :roll:

He is stuck in the 60's which was when he was trained. I am proactive. I want new, current medical interventions. I am okay with being a guinea pig for Canada, as long as it has been proven to work in other countries. When I asked about the P17 injections, I was told they aren't even available in Canada. When I investigated with the help of my OB up here, we found out that they are doing trials in Edmonton, as well as, Vancouver.

So where the hell is he getting his outdate information from?

Thankfully I have a proactive OB. I have an OB who takes me seriously. I have an OB who has no problem contacting other Drs, in other countries, to see what can be done for me.

When I mentioned that I had heard of a Dr out of Mt Sinai in Toronto who was prescribing Erythromyacin for people who had previously had 2nd Tri losses, with, or without, chorioamniotitis. My OB called her and talked to her for hours, and was finally convinced to try it for me. I am her first patient of a therapeutic dose.

My MFM in Vancouver said this was something they would never consider doing.... prophylactic antibiotics...

Before they found out about my heart condition, my OB was going to give me Nifedipene at about 19 weeks, to prevent pre term contractions. Now, she believes the use of it will kill me, so its off the table.

BUT, my MFM in Vancouver, he said no Dr in Canada will prescribe prophylactic tocolytics (which is one of the off lable uses of Nifedipene).

My MFM in Vancouver tried to make me do speculum exams the day after placing my Sharodkur. My MFM in Vancouver said he was so happy I wasn't asking for preventative antibiotics anymore, when he saw me at 13.5 weeks into this pregnancy (and 5 weeks since starting the Erythro). My MFM in Vancouver said there was no need for me to be on blood thinners, despite the fact that the 2 pregnancies I have had recently, since taking them, have been healthy viable pregnancies. My other ones, pre blood thinners, all died between 11-13 weeks.

When I saw this MFM in September, right after Devon died... I knew, if I left it up to him, any future baby of mine wouldn't have a shot. They would die if left in his hands.

This is why I am trying to avoid Vancouver as much as possible. My OB up here, she is willing to prescribe tocolytics the instant I get a possible contraction. Anything basically, to get me over my danger threshold.

In Vancouver, I have to be in regular labour, be 24 weeks, and have no sign of infection, before they will administer a tocolytic.

My OB is putting me on hospital bedrest for observation at 21+4. In Vancouver, they said they would never preventatively place me on bedrest.

She will be administering IV antibiotics once daily while I am on hospital bedrest. In Vancouver, they won't give antibiotics until a culture comes back positive.

She won't do internals on me, of any sort. All cervical exams will be done by external scan. In Vancouver, they insist on internal digital exams, internal speculums, and internal scans.

If I get to Vancouver before I am viable, I don't think I have a shot in hell. My best chance of getting this baby safely here, is to get to 25 weeks, at least, up here, before letting Vancouver step in at all.

I realized after seeing my MFM in September, that they can't be the people to look after me. I needed someone I could trust, someone who was modern, someone who was proactive, someone who didn't mind conversing with other Drs... Someone who was working with me.

Thankfully, my OB is that woman. I have been seeing her since 2007. We have a great raport. She is modern. She wants to help me.

You need to find someone like I have. I would have thought that being in the greater New York area, you would have had access to someone knowledgable.

Have you ever heard of a Dr George Davis in New Jersey? I don't know who far away that is for you (keeping in mind, my OB is one hour South of me, and my MFM is 8 hours South of me). He has been a pioneer in the Trans Abdominal Cerclage, but I know he performs other cerclages as well. He is also an MFM who seems to be very proactive. I actually talked to him while researching which cerclage I'd want with a future pregnancy. I ended up with the Sharodkur...

But I don't know... If you haven't heard of him, he might be worth a call. Maybe if you don't see him, he can recommend someone who isn't such a dolt, closer to you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sherri81 said:


> Is there no one else you can see??
> 
> You need to find someone like I have. I would have thought that being in the greater New York area, you would have had access to someone knowledgable.
> 
> Have you ever heard of a Dr George Davis in New Jersey? I don't know who far away that is for you (keeping in mind, my OB is one hour South of me, and my MFM is 8 hours South of me). He has been a pioneer in the Trans Abdominal Cerclage, but I know he performs other cerclages as well. He is also an MFM who seems to be very proactive. I actually talked to him while researching which cerclage I'd want with a future pregnancy. I ended up with the Sharodkur...
> 
> But I don't know... If you haven't heard of him, he might be worth a call. Maybe if you don't see him, he can recommend someone who isn't such a dolt, closer to you.

No. I'm in Central New York, NOT the city. Which means we get what comes here. I'm 5 hours away from the City and New Jersey is around 6 or 7 hours away from me depending on where abouts he's located.

The only specialised High Risk hospital is the one that was negligent. In fact, the night I was found to be 3cm dialated, the resident Dr. gave me two choices...One, to stay at the hospital with my legs up in the air with hopes Jackson would go back down (she refused to offer me preventative meds to stop preterm delivery until the Dr. came in the morning) OR I could go home. She said nothing could be done and nicu wouldn't step in at 22wks. So given the dark options I went home....that's when she said, "well, are you sure?? You could birth in the bathtub". THIS coming from a well known hospital for babies here in our area.


As far as perinatologists, they are THE ONLY high risk for fourteen counties.

It's awful.:nope:

I DO feel comfortable and like this perinatologist, I'm just not sure about the plan she has set forth. I think the fact that she's planning to measure the cervix regularly has me feeling more comfortable...it's the weeks she's planning to start progesterone and add a cerclage that I'm concerned about. I'm just not sure its aggressive enough.:shrug:


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi, Has anyone encountered infection with their TVC? I had my stitch put in on Monday and have already developed an infection x


----------



## nkbapbt

KrystalDawn - No I haven't but two doctors did tell us that most infections or complications from the stitch should or likely happen in the first 4 days. I know this doesn't help much, but it's not uncommon either.


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hiya,

Just looking back on this thread to older posts (pages 100+) and i have already learnt so much! Ive been searching for these answers on google and with my consultant but no luck and now i pretty much have most of my answers and a 2 page essay to see my consultant with on Wednesday! Shes not goin to like me that day!
My biggest fears right now are geting an infection so soon after my stitch and the fact i am a constant thrush sufferer and re-current b.v sufferer. I like most of you have my list of dos and donts
*No baths, no swimming, no sex, no washing with soap down there, always wear cotton knickers, iron your knickers to kill all bacteria after washing, i take pro biotic tablets, cranberry tablets. I also have my own vaginal infection testing gloves, my own urine strips and my own doppler - im just about all kitted out to do my own obs check! lol
Yet even with all this i still get an infection and i still suffer from thrush. Im only 14 weeks and 4 days i really hope it gets better as my og progresses. But i just wanted to thank you all so much for your informative posts it has helped me tremedously! Krystal x


----------



## rensben

Hi there everyone,

I had my stitch put in last week at 15 weeks and I have a few questions for you all. My cervix was normal length when the stitch was put in. It was done to prevent me from going into labour early like I did with my first (30 weeks) I had an emergency stitch put in with that pregnany at 20 weeks and it held out for 10 weeks. Everything went well with the surgery this time and I was told that I could carry on as normal. I find this a little strange since I know many of you have restrictions on what you can do. The second thing is that yesterday when I went to the bathroom I found a piece of thread with some knots in it when I wiped. I was about an inch long. Then today, the same thing happened. Could my stitch be coming out or is this normal? Has this happened to anyone else? I can't reach my doctor until tomorrow and it's been worrying me. Any advice would be appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## Susanah

What kind of stitch have you had? 
I would get in touch first thing tomorrow and you may need to have another stitch. 
In the meantime, rest. 
If you had a macdonald stitch, then this is not normal. 
Try not to worry too much as you are still able to have another stitch done if this is the case, but you should be examined tomorrow to see whats happening.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Rensben. This is normal after a Shirodkar, and I was warned it might happen. Your bladder and vaginal walls are sutured, and the sutures come out after a few days. It sounds like you have had a Shirodkar. The actual cervical stitch is made of thick mercilene tape (bit like typewriter ribbon), you cannot mistake it. It is very unlikely it could just come out, and if it did it would look very different to what you describe. Yours sound like little sutures hun x


----------



## rensben

lizziedripping to the rescue!! Thank you for your responses ladies. I have had three stitches come out now so that makes sense. They never told me what kind of stitch I would have and I didn't see the doctor afterwards. Does this mean I'll have to have a c-section? They did not say anything about that. I hate the lack of communication and it's so hard to get in touch with anyone. Hopefully I'll get a call back soon. Thanks again!


----------



## Emilyc

Hi all, just to update you Im 32 weeks on wed! my cervix is no longer being checked as im past that point!. I stop my progesterone at 32 weeks also. 
I have not been on bed rest but I really do feel its thanks to the cyclogest that I have made it to this point!
My consultant said he didnt think I would get to 26 weeks but I have!!!

With me I have had cervical cancer 6 d&cs and I still made it but I was told sometimes ladies who have had as many ops as I have, can find that the cervix has so much scar tissue it acts as a stitch.

Thankyou all so much and a big thankyou to lizziedripping xx


----------



## nkbapbt

Two quick questions....has anyone experienced less movement after their cerclage? And did anyone have a spinal and end up with a spinal headache? And if so...was the blood patch the only way to solve it? Or did it end up going away? Im still suffering from one, it's TERRIBLE. And have to wait till tomorrow to find out if and how they will fix it. But I am not super excited about having another needle in my spine!


----------



## Susanah

Does it go when you lie down flat and come back when you sit up?


----------



## HelenGee

Hi, I'll post again when I have more time, but just a quick one for now.
Hi Rensben,
Yes the same thing with the thread coming out happened to me. My consultant told me to expect it, the thread with knots is the thread used to stitch the entrance made to put the stitch in. It's nothing abnormal and absolutely nothing to worry about I promise. This comes from the crazy woman who went to maternity triage at the tiniest thing. The stitch that is in your cervix is made of thick, strong fabric, not thin thread. When they took my stitch out I heard it snap when they cut it. Please don't worry. Xx

Edit- just read lizzie's reply, mine was a shirodkhar too and echo what she's said. No, you won't have to have a c section to remove it, but you will need a spinal anaesthetic. My spinal didn't work at stitch removal and I felt it. Your consultant will know that you need a spinal don't worry. X


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm just floored by you ladies! Each time I read what you've already been through. It's been no picnic. I am so grateful however that you all have such knowledge to share with one another. It helps me a great deal too. 

Some of this sounds so scarey. I can't imagine finding pieces of stitches that have come out. Praise God that it seems to be normal and there are these ladies here who've "been there". 

I have to say this is a lovely "community" of women in here. I pray you all have a safe rest and can't wait to hear your babies are in hand.


----------



## lizziedripping

Rensben, HG is right you don't need a section after a Shirodkar anymore. If you have a planned section for other reasons then the stitch will be removed at the same time, otherwise it will be taken out at around 36wks. DOn't worry about the spinal hun, it's usually a breeze x

NK - I didn't have much movement anyway at stitch placement because I was only 12wks along, but you should get checked out if you think movement is significantly less - it never hurts hun. Remembering of course that movement is often scant at 21wks anyway sweet - maybe the stress of your recent experineces is making you a touch "jumpy"? And who can blame you? As for the spinal and headaches, I never had any problems with them, but Susie is the best person to consult on all things aneasthetic ;) xxx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

nkbapbt said:


> Two quick questions....has anyone experienced less movement after their cerclage? And did anyone have a spinal and end up with a spinal headache? And if so...was the blood patch the only way to solve it? Or did it end up going away? Im still suffering from one, it's TERRIBLE. And have to wait till tomorrow to find out if and how they will fix it. But I am not super excited about having another needle in my spine!

i got spinal headaches after my csection..it was horrible and the only way to ease it was to lie flat..very hard trying to bf a newborn!mine ended up going away 3 days later which was the day they came to talk to me about a blood patch..fortunatley i didnt need one..the anesthetist said they can last up to two weeks and WILL eventually go away by itself its just whether u can handle it til it does.:flower:


----------



## Susanah

Thats right - they happen due to a leak of cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) from where the spinal needle was put it.
THe main difference between an epidural and a spinal is that a spinal involves injecting local anaesthetic directly into the CSF whereas an epidural goes into the space around the CSF and the local anaesthetic given then diffuses/swims across to the spinal cord causing numbness. 

With spinals you often get a slight headache after, but a major headache that is worse when sat up and eases when lying flat is pretty much diagnostic of a small CSF leak.
It does go away on its own but can take 2-3 weeks and is very unpleasant.
A blood patch involves taking sterile sample of blood from you hand and injecting the blood around the area around where the spinal was given initially. It is very similar to having an epidural - but you inject the patients own sterile blood rather than local anaesthetic (as you would in an epidural for labour). It effectively seals the hole through which the csf is slowly leaking. 
If successful, it usually cures the headache pretty much immediately.
It is fairly common to get small CSF leaks and anaesthetists are very much used to dealing with it. it is a known and recognised complication. The most important thing is to tell your doctors asap that you are suffering so much as its fixable and you shouldn't just wait and see whether it goes away or not. 
Good luck


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Susie - out of interest, why do you think I had both a spinal and epidural for my section with the twins? That's always puzzled me. Aneasthetist muttered something about preparing for complications? I did have a rapid heart rate before delivery which was concerning him x


----------



## Susanah

Hiya
Probably because with an epidural you cannot be 100% sure that the patient has a good enough block to do the surgery. Often ladies have an epidural for labour and then if things are not progressing and we need to section, we go to theatre and the anaesthetist assesses the block height - by spraying you with cold spray. 
If the anaesthetist thinks you wont get enough cover from en epidural (much more likely with twins that an epidural wont be good enough by itself), we do a spinal as well. I usually do a spinal if we have time, ontop of an epidural if I have any doubts at all that the lady may have an epidural thats not working well. 

There is another technique called CSE = combined spinal epidural which is what you may have had. This is where you use an epidural needle (bigger) to put a small plastic tube in AND you put a smaller spinal needle through the epidural needle to inject some local anaesthetic into the CSF.

The epidural can be "topped up" whereas the spinal is a one-off dose. 
The epidural is very useful for pain relief afterwards.

There are massive regional differences whereby some hospitals do mainly CSE and others hardly do them. 
x


----------



## nkbapbt

Thanks everyone.

Baby is moving a lot more today, I don't know for sure...but it seems that once I got the blood patch (thank gawd!) she was twice as active. So maybe the pressure difference affected her? Who knows. I ended up in the ER yesterday after my ultrasound to check the placement of the stitch and cervix length. I couldn't stand it anymore.

I was fixed up by the sweetest man/anesthesiologist ever...he did a great job. Even though he had to poke me four times, just like the first one did for my epi with my son. He even said that I should have been listened too when I said my epidural did not work with my son, and just had the general to begin with. Oh well, hindsight is 20/20. He even called me on his day off today to check in on me. Seriously nice man.

Why can't I find an OBGYN like him? But on that tip, we are being referred again..so let's hope this one is a better fit for us.

My GP put more restrictions on me for bed rest, which is fine. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## mich1365

Hi everyone. Ive been reading every severak days but never seem to have two hands free to type anymore. Then I typed a long reply last week and my toddler jumped on the keyboard just as I was about to hit send. Argh. Anyway, a week later, cant remember what I wrote, but will try again...
Im sorry I am not here more and giving answers where I can. I hate to see there are more new people really. Sucks anyone has to go through this when it should be the happiest time in life. Well, it will be in the end. Most of us make it if we know about it early enough to get in the bed. For those who could not take the hours to read 1oo pages, I was 23 weeks, 1.1, funnelled and dilating. No stitch at all. Made it to 36+5!!!
My little guy is now 8 weeks and doing almost perfectly. He has acid reflux, which is making sleep hard and he seems to require much more holding than my first. Those two things, coupled with the toddler being extra needy and active as always, make the phone and computer rare treats right now. Yet, know if I ever complain I better not do it here. I would have been mad reading someone complain about such things when I was in the midst of all the worry.
Wishing you ALL the best. Helen Gee...Wish we were together to get through these early weeks! Jen..congrats on being home with your beautiful twins!!!! Sherri...thinking of you. CCB...anxiously awaiting..know your section is in a couple days!!!
Love, 
Michelle


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Oh I forgot to mention they had a very hard time getting my spinal in it took 45 minutes and they resorted to using the bigger epidural needle for it and that's probably why I got the spinal headaches.


----------



## ccb725

Mich: We made it!!! Thanks so much for all the information and support you gave me! 

Lizzie: You are like a fountain of knowledge and it's great that you continue to stay on this board and offer so many of us encouragement! 

Just wanted to stop in and give you all an update and give all you new ladies some hope. The support I received here was life saving! I was so petrified before I found this board!
I 1st came here @ 22 wks 1.4 cm dilated, funneling and was given VERY little hope by my drs. I didn't have a stitch or meds just steroids for lung development, mag sulfate for brain development and complete bed rest. We made it to 39 wks 3 days. 1 day short of my scheduled repeat csection. I wish in the states more hospitals would allow for vbacs but of course I was sadly rushed in for an er section even though I dilated to 8 cm & was completely effaced. Had my little baby girl who is healthy, happy & full term! I'll post pics as soon as I can!


----------



## HelenGee

Ccb that is such fantastic news:happydance: congratulations, I am so pleased for you and your family. Can't wait to see the pictures.

Hey nikita how are you doing? 
Michelle- I never get to finish my posts on here. I really wish we could share the early weeks too. PM me if you get chance/want.

Susannah - thank you so much for your thoughtful words. I have read them repeatedly and it pin pointed exactly how I feel. I have felt incredibly selfish, but have struggled not to keep thinking over events. I never thought it might be my brain's way of adjusting, I have just hoped that I will snap out of it. Thank you again, and I also take on board what michelle wrote, it would have infuriated me to read about this at 20 ish weeks when I am lucky enough to have a healthy chunk of baby sitting next to me. I am so grateful, and just reading your post made me feel less irrational!

Sherri - you are having such a bumpy ride, I am so sorry. I'm sure that you're right, that whatever s going on with your heart, it's been fine until now. I think that they just seem to find more stuff when they're not really looking for it, just trying to provide good care. Good luck, you have been through so much and deserve an easy, healthy pregnancy. 

Rensben- I apologise if I scared you about the anaesthetic, thanks lizzie for making me realise this :dohh: epdurals haven't worked for me previously, and on this occasion the anaesthetist did a saddle block instead of a spinal, which wasn't what the consultant asked for and didn't do the job in time. I am absolutely sure yours will be fine. Good luck :hugs:

Dippy - long time since you posted. Are you ok?

Not long now Susannah.....how exciting! :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Ccb and Nikita - hope you're safely away from the areas being evacuated following the tsunami. Take care x


----------



## lizziedripping

Helen, don't think you scared anyone chick - that's just not possible, you were only trying to help xxx

Susanah, how long now? Thinking of all you lovely ladies, don't forget to let us know how you're doing.

Ccb - I am so thrilled for you. What brilliant news, and another success story to give hope to the ladies out there who are struggling with IC. Let's hope that by getting the message out there, and encouraging more and more people to question their doc's advice, that we are actually saving lives...............what a wonderful thought - take care everyone xxx


----------



## lynz85

just a wee quick question...

I've posted here before, I'm super worried about IC. I'm now 22+3 and had a private cervical measurement. At 17 weeks it was 3.6 20 weeks 3.8 and yesterday at 22 weeks 3.9, never any funneling. If i did have problems would i know by now?


----------



## ejsmom

lynz85 said:


> just a wee quick question...
> 
> I've posted here before, I'm super worried about IC. I'm now 22+3 and had a private cervical measurement. At 17 weeks it was 3.6 20 weeks 3.8 and yesterday at 22 weeks 3.9, never any funneling. If i did have problems would i know by now?

Usually, if you are to have problems with IC it starts happening by 24 weeks or so...Mine happened at about 20 the first time..with a cerclage for my second, it started at 28 weeks. Currently..well, about 3 weeks ago after a cerclage I am 3.4..we'll see next Tuesday. I think, I would start breathing a sigh of relief. 3.9 is well within the normal range..


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi lynz, at 22wks I would be very happy with 3.9 - there would definitely be significant shortening by now if you had IC x


----------



## lynz85

thanks for the replies girls really appreciated :) i realise i have shown no signs of IC (much to my relief...yet.) I'm gonna keep lingering around if its ok. I have read all your stories the past 4 weeks and have gotten Kinda attached to this thread :) can a pop in and see how you girls are getting on?


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Ccb Im so happy for u congratulations Hun!!another one of us made it!!I am good thanks ladies just on holidays at the moment.the warnings for aus were downgraded pretty quickly so we didn't have to evacuate.we are actually in Queensland surfers paradise at the moment one block back from the beach so not the best spot to be really if something did happen but there had been no activity here nor at home thank goodness.mich ur little bubba sounds cute =) he will grow out of the reflux hopefully sooner or later and the sleeping will hopefully improve!fingers crossed that's sooner rather than later.xx


----------



## nkbapbt

ccb - Congrats!!

Just a few quick questions...(again sorry!) Is normal to feel a lot of pressure on your cervix or in that general area after a cerclage? I never really thought or felt my cervix much before this...lol..and now it feels heavy and like baby is pushing on it all the time when I am on my feet. 

And on the same note, are sharp pulling/stretching pains normal for that same area?

Thanks ladies....I am getting paranoid in my count down week to when our son was born at 23.3 weeks....sigh.


----------



## lizziedripping

nkbapbt said:


> ccb - Congrats!!
> 
> Just a few quick questions...(again sorry!) Is normal to feel a lot of pressure on your cervix or in that general area after a cerclage? I never really thought or felt my cervix much before this...lol..and now it feels heavy and like baby is pushing on it all the time when I am on my feet.
> 
> And on the same note, are sharp pulling/stretching pains normal for that same area?
> 
> Thanks ladies....I am getting paranoid in my count down week to when our son was born at 23.3 weeks....sigh.

Hi there :hugs: Totally normal to be terrified out of your mind hun :hugs:

After the stitch I spent 3wks in tears convinced I wouldn't make it. I had constant tightenings, pressure and pulling pains in my cervix. When I pee'd it hurt like hell, and I could barely walk back to the sofa!! :nope:

I had a chair installed in the kitchen so I could sit down every few minutes whilst cooking tea - this wasn't paranoia, it was because the babies felt as though they were falling out! I did loose that sensation after 22wks as my uterus moved up and out of my pelvis, but that sensation was replaced with a feeling of having a tampon stuck in my vj :wacko: I was certain the stitch was hanging down, along with my tattered and very incompetent cervix :haha:

All your sensations are normal love - the stitch is very invasive and is after all a "foreign body" sitting inside your cervix. You will feel this fear for the next few wks until you get past 28 - that's when I relaxed a little. I didn't fully accept I would be taking two healthy babies home tho until 36wks. It's so scary - take care :hugs:


----------



## ejsmom

nkbapbt & lizziedripping - I have been through it..and currently going through it again. Yesterday, actually.. it was getting to me so bad. I was about to go to ER. I felt pressure, pains in/around cervix, and I had a bit of tightening. I felt the blowing up sensation. I started drinking more water and laying down. I am calling my MF doc tomorrow to see if they can do cervical measurement to see if it was contractions or BH. We'll see.. 
It's a different sensation. Last pregnancy for sure.


----------



## nkbapbt

Thanks Lizzie. That makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## lizziedripping

ejsmom - sorry you're going thru it at the moment. I had those times, and invariabley ended up at labour and delivery getting my cervix checked. The worst time for me was around 22-25wks and I was at hospital on Christmas Eve and New yrs day absolutely convinced my cervix must have opened against the stitch - so frequent were the tightenings. I truely felt like I did when my daughter was born at 24wks - exactly the same sensations :(

Sit tight girls, and please, please PM if things get too much and you need a reassuring chat. I am always here, and having been there know what you're going thru. I don't mind how many times you ask the question, so please let me help xxx


----------



## ejsmom

lizziedripping said:


> ejsmom - sorry you're going thru it at the moment. I had those times, and invariabley ended up at labour and delivery getting my cervix checked. The worst time for me was around 22-25wks and I was at hospital on Christmas Eve and New yrs day absolutely convinced my cervix must have opened against the stitch - so frequent were the tightenings. I truely felt like I did when my daughter was born at 24wks - exactly the same sensations :(
> 
> Sit tight girls, and please, please PM if things get too much and you need a reassuring chat. I am always here, and having been there know what you're going thru. I don't mind how many times you ask the question, so please let me help xxx

During must have been the worst. It makes a difficult situation sadder.. Did you end up going into labor when felt like this?

It's very frustrating not knowing what is going on with your own body. I called MF hoping to get a cervical check..nope.. have to see my ob..seriously. how much is she able to tell? whether i am soft sure.. Annoying. At least, i am not feeling anything really. I was hoping to get Procardia again and get a measurement so i could know if there was a change from 3 weeks ago? :growlmad: going to have to wait until next week to find out... 19 more weeks to go...


----------



## DeOrginialxox

Hi Ladies, I'm Brandi & I've just got done reading all 110 pages & words can't express how thankful I am to have found you guys.

I'm currently 10 weeks & my dr has diagnoised me w/ IC b/c I had a second tri lost at 19w4d but from reading the posts when you have IC you don't have contractions. I actually lost my mucus plug first then I started to have contractions so I'm thinking maybe PTL but then again I don't want to take a chance & not get a cerclage. The anxiety of this all is killing me & I don't remember the last time I had sleep. 

Help please ?


----------



## ejsmom

DeOrginialxox - Welcome to the board. Personally, if you are given the option, I would take the cerclage. Personally, I feel that it did save my children's lives. Even with a cerclage you can shorten..it's a help..and you have to take it easy.

Good Luck and best wishes..


----------



## Susanah

Hello All

Charlie Jane was born at 9:54 on friday morning by elective c-section.
I am absolutely over the moon and very, very happy.
She is perfect, was 6lbs 15oz and we came home after 48 hours. I had very low blood pressure for a while after the spinal went in and heard my anaesthetist whispering drug names that scared me, but it responded to treatment and I was ok after 5 mins or so. My anaesthetist was fantastic... colleagues always make it challenging for each other!! 
I lost quite a lot of blood and am anaemic now but apart from that it was all an extremely emotional, wonderful experience. Friday really was the best day of my life and now I have a tiny baby lying on my chest as I type. Still not got my head sorted but expect that will take a while... cannot believe the dream has finally come true. 

Thats my news, will update soon.

Susanah


----------



## lynz85

congratulations! Glad to hear your baby arrived safe and well! Enjoy her and hope you recover from the birth quickly x


----------



## mich1365

Yeah! New babies. So many smiles and congrats to CCB and Susanah. Photos when you can!!! You are both yet more hope for the new people here just starting the nightmare like Deoriginial. It usually ends well. Keep reading the thread and the happy endings.
MikaylasMum...a relief all is well there in Australia.


----------



## mich1365

Yeah! New babies. So many smiles and congrats to CCB and Susanah.:flower: Photos when you can!!! You are both yet more hope for the new people here just starting the nightmare like Deoriginial. It usually ends well. Keep reading the thread and the happy endings.
MikaylasMum...a relief all is well there in Australia.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah...I'm absolutely over the MOON for you. :hugs: Welcome to the world little Charlie Jane!! 

It brings me such hope and joy!

Deorigional, I too lost my mucus plug and then at 22wks gave birth to my son and lost him only 25 minutes later. I'm SO confused myself as the perinatologist said with all the stats they have on me, there is no real concern for IC. She said that I lost my mucus plug, had BV which caused inflammation and shortly after caused the amniotic sac to buldge. She's going to start Progesterone In Oil shots on week 16 and said she's going to keep measuring the cervix and if it looks different will cerclage between wks 16 and 20.

I'm TERRIFIED myself that they're going to wait too long before intervention and it will be too late. My specific perinatologist is open to hearing me out though so I'm wondering to myself what's the right route. I can't exactly MAKE her give me a cerclage at the 14 week route. They're the only ones that are within a 14 county radius. I'm left wondering what the heck to do. :shrug:

Seems we're also close in dates too. My first day of my last menstral was Januray 1 which puts the EDD at October 8th which the perinatal center is using. HOWEVER, I didn't have my IUI until February 18th and it's making more sense that it was a couple days later that we conceived...which brings our own thought of EDD to October 13th.

Going by their origional date, I'm 10 wks 2 days or so. By my own calculations I'm 9wks 4 days or so. :wacko:

I'm trying not to be SO on edge, but I can't help but feel as though I'm helpless without an inability to control the situation.


----------



## lizziedripping

Susanah - OMG, I didn't realise it was your section day on Friday, so sorry :( You have been on my mind because I knew it was close, but hadn't twigged - doh!! Many congratulations love, Charlie sounds beautiful, and I am absolutely thrilled you fulfilled your dream.................I knew you'd get there, and I know how much your daughter's arrival will help to heal past heart aches. Take care, and get dh cooking up some mediaum/rare steaks ;) I always bleed heavily after childbirth, and it does leave you feeling run down and washed out, but a few good meals and some tlc seems do to the trick - so thrilled for you all x

ejsmom - I had lots of tightenings and pressure after the emergency stitch went in for my daughter, which after a few days turned into full-blown contractions - probably because infection had tracked up into my uterus thru my incompetent cervix by then :( 

The sensations I had with the twins were very similar, which is why i was so frightened. I never actually contracted with them tho, and the tightenings didn't affect my cervix at all hun. Much of what you are feeling is normal after a stitch in my experience. I could barely walk most days. Please remember, that an elective stitch is very effective if placed before the cervix has begun to dilate. It was placed after my cervix had already dilated to 3cms with my daughter, so it never really had a chance. x


----------



## HelenGee

Susannah -Yayyyy! Huge congratulations to you and your hubby. I'm so pleased for you, you've had such a journey and have overcome so much. What a beautiful name too. Take your time in sorting your head out, I take each day and try to focus on one aspect of the trauma, then box it off when I realise that the end result is still the same - my new baby.

I, too was anaemic after my c-section, and bled a lot more than I should have with my last labour. However, I think that's just me and a bit of tlc, the medium rare steaks (yum!) and maybe even iron tablets will sort you out. Enjoy your little bundle and well done! 
Xxxxx


----------



## ejsmom

Susanah - Congrats on your new bundle!:happydance:


----------



## JulieWoolie

Recap - 2.3 cervix at 20 weeks, down to 2.1 at 24 weeks. No stitch, just signed off work, resting and using progesterone pessaries nightly.

Just thought I'd touch base, it's been a while! Am now 34 weeks, no longer taking Cyclogest and just waiting. Not been resting really for the past few weeks and still had no cramps of anything. So people who are worried, keep your fingers crossed and rest up. Many of us on this forum have happy endings, but be pushy and make your consultant work for you! x


----------



## berryblue290

I finally made it to "full term" such a RELIEF!


----------



## Ashley9603

lizziedripping said:


> Susanah - OMG, I didn't realise it was your section day on Friday, so sorry :( You have been on my mind because I knew it was close, but hadn't twigged - doh!! Many congratulations love, Charlie sounds beautiful, and I am absolutely thrilled you fulfilled your dream.................I knew you'd get there, and I know how much your daughter's arrival will help to heal past heart aches. Take care, and get dh cooking up some mediaum/rare steaks ;) I always bleed heavily after childbirth, and it does leave you feeling run down and washed out, but a few good meals and some tlc seems do to the trick - so thrilled for you all x
> 
> ejsmom - I had lots of tightenings and pressure after the emergency stitch went in for my daughter, which after a few days turned into full-blown contractions - probably because infection had tracked up into my uterus thru my incompetent cervix by then :(
> 
> The sensations I had with the twins were very similar, which is why i was so frightened. I never actually contracted with them tho, and the tightenings didn't affect my cervix at all hun. Much of what you are feeling is normal after a stitch in my experience. I could barely walk most days. Please remember, that an elective stitch is very effective if placed before the cervix has begun to dilate. It was placed after my cervix had already dilated to 3cms with my daughter, so it never really had a chance. x

Last week I went to the er due to the pressure I was feeling...wasnt sure if it was normal.I never felt this way with my daughter so I am glad that this section is here so I know that what I am feeling is ok and normal.No one else that I know has an IC so its nice to be able to come here and talk with others that have been there and done that!


----------



## lizziedripping

berryblue290 said:


> I finally made it to "full term" such a RELIEF!

Yey for you BB :hugs: You've done so well :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls, have been stalking this thread for quite some time (who am I kidding - for the past two months actually :haha: ) and just have to thank each and every one of you for the info and experiences posted on here. 

In a nutshell, this pregnancy has been crazy. It's my first pregnancy after trying for 6 months, there was spotting at the beginning, then severe MS that I ended up on home IV therapy and a Reglan pump for, and then at my 20 week ultrasound the dr discovered that in addition to the baby having what looked like bilateral clubfoot, my cervix was down to 1.3cms. They immeadiately sent me over to labor and delivery and I was hooked up to the toco and started on Indocin - no contractions were seen. The drs kept asking OVER and OVER if I was SURE that I never had any ob surgeries or procedures, any previous pregnancies or miscarriages, and any contractions with this current pregnancy to which my answer was 'no' to everything... the only thing I told them was that I always had pressure... like the baby was right there down below. They were totally baffled about why my cervix had shortened to that point without me having any previous history or any recent contractions... in the end I think they deemed it that I was having 'silent contractions' that I couldn't feel and also weren't showing up on the monitor, I on the other hand honestly feel like it just happened for no reason... that my cervix was just weak or short to begin with and that's why I felt the pressure.

Anyhow... after two days of no contractions and Indocin, they scanned me again and found that the cervix was about the same length but that the Indocin could not be continued because it was causing a pressure to rise in the baby's heart. They took me off that med and I was put on Procardia for the rest of the hospital stay. I got scanned every few days, cervix always stayed about the same but then after a week in the hospital I had a scan where baby had turned around (ALL scans since 20 weeks he has been head down except this one) and his foot was literally pressed down the entire length of the funnel... SO the drs decided to put in a mcdonald stitch before the cervix had a chance to shorten any further. So, I got the stitch and was on IV antibiotics and mag sulfate (worst drug ever!) and procardia until I left the hospital after being there for a little over another week... talk about lowww blood pressures! That was the only time that I had any contractions at all... pretty severe ones actually, but they said it was normal as they had to manipulate things, etc. Also had gotten an amnio done at the same time as the cerclage to check for any infection (the one remaining reason the drs thought that the shortening could have been from) which came back all clear. Had the genetic portion done as well since the baby showed clubfeet, and thankfully that was all clear too. At the cervical scans that I had after the cerclage was placed, I was pretty consistently measured from 2.1 - 2.3. I was sent home (on no meds as the entire time I was hospitalized I hadn't shown a single contraction) on strict bedrest, only allowed up to use the bathroom or to shower with a shower seat, and my MIL or grandma come over everyday while DH is at work to fix me lunch even... I literally have been up to go to the bathroom or go to a drs appt ONLY. I'm going into my 8th week of bedrest now. I was also diagnosed with GD at 24 weeks... I tell you it's been a ride!

Even with being on bedrest I had to go to MFM once a week to have a cervical scan/prenatal. The past 5 or 6 scans there has been no change at all... then this morning I went in and I had gone from 2.2 last week to 1.7, and above the stitch when pressed on went from .7 last week to .3 cms this week. I was so dissapointed. I really thought that everything was going so well and that I would make it to 36 weeks (when they are planning to remove the cerclage) without a problem, and now I feel so naive to have felt that confidence. I am still not having any contractions, they hooked me back up to the monitor at the office and it showed nothing (surprise!) and now are having me come back Friday to see if there is any more change... if there is I will most likely be readmitted for the duration until they remove the stitch, which I cannot even fathom at this point. 15 days seemed forever but two months? 

Right now I am feeling more anger and frustration than fear about this whole thing. The drs at first were skeptical that I would get to 24 weeks, and now that I was working on 28 with no cervix changes I really felt good about it all. I was determined to keep him in there until they planned on taking the stitch out at 36 weeks and even after today's news I still feel that way... but the thoughts of having to go back into the hospital are looming over me and making everything seem worse.

Sorry so long! After todays slipup I couldn't help but post on this thread, any questions please ask! Hope you are all well :flow:


----------



## lynz85

when you ladies talk about pressure, what Does it feel like? Sometimes when I'm up and about i feel as though my bowel is being pressed on giving me almost a b.m Kinda sensation. Is that it or Does vaginal pressure feel different? I don't have IC so far but do have concerns.


----------



## rensben

ooSweetPea said:


> Hi girls, have been stalking this thread for quite some time (who am I kidding - for the past two months actually :haha: ) and just have to thank each and every one of you for the info and experiences posted on here.
> 
> In a nutshell, this pregnancy has been crazy. It's my first pregnancy after trying for 6 months, there was spotting at the beginning, then severe MS that I ended up on home IV therapy and a Reglan pump for, and then at my 20 week ultrasound the dr discovered that in addition to the baby having what looked like bilateral clubfoot, my cervix was down to 1.3cms. They immeadiately sent me over to labor and delivery and I was hooked up to the toco and started on Indocin - no contractions were seen. The drs kept asking OVER and OVER if I was SURE that I never had any ob surgeries or procedures, any previous pregnancies or miscarriages, and any contractions with this current pregnancy to which my answer was 'no' to everything... the only thing I told them was that I always had pressure... like the baby was right there down below. They were totally baffled about why my cervix had shortened to that point without me having any previous history or any recent contractions... in the end I think they deemed it that I was having 'silent contractions' that I couldn't feel and also weren't showing up on the monitor, I on the other hand honestly feel like it just happened for no reason... that my cervix was just weak or short to begin with and that's why I felt the pressure.
> 
> Anyhow... after two days of no contractions and Indocin, they scanned me again and found that the cervix was about the same length but that the Indocin could not be continued because it was causing a pressure to rise in the baby's heart. They took me off that med and I was put on Procardia for the rest of the hospital stay. I got scanned every few days, cervix always stayed about the same but then after a week in the hospital I had a scan where baby had turned around (ALL scans since 20 weeks he has been head down except this one) and his foot was literally pressed down the entire length of the funnel... SO the drs decided to put in a mcdonald stitch before the cervix had a chance to shorten any further. So, I got the stitch and was on IV antibiotics and mag sulfate (worst drug ever!) and procardia until I left the hospital after being there for a little over another week... talk about lowww blood pressures! That was the only time that I had any contractions at all... pretty severe ones actually, but they said it was normal as they had to manipulate things, etc. Also had gotten an amnio done at the same time as the cerclage to check for any infection (the one remaining reason the drs thought that the shortening could have been from) which came back all clear. Had the genetic portion done as well since the baby showed clubfeet, and thankfully that was all clear too. At the cervical scans that I had after the cerclage was placed, I was pretty consistently measured from 2.1 - 2.3. I was sent home (on no meds as the entire time I was hospitalized I hadn't shown a single contraction) on strict bedrest, only allowed up to use the bathroom or to shower with a shower seat, and my MIL or grandma come over everyday while DH is at work to fix me lunch even... I literally have been up to go to the bathroom or go to a drs appt ONLY. I'm going into my 8th week of bedrest now. I was also diagnosed with GD at 24 weeks... I tell you it's been a ride!
> 
> Even with being on bedrest I had to go to MFM once a week to have a cervical scan/prenatal. The past 5 or 6 scans there has been no change at all... then this morning I went in and I had gone from 2.2 last week to 1.7, and above the stitch when pressed on went from .7 last week to .3 cms this week. I was so dissapointed. I really thought that everything was going so well and that I would make it to 36 weeks (when they are planning to remove the cerclage) without a problem, and now I feel so naive to have felt that confidence. I am still not having any contractions, they hooked me back up to the monitor at the office and it showed nothing (surprise!) and now are having me come back Friday to see if there is any more change... if there is I will most likely be readmitted for the duration until they remove the stitch, which I cannot even fathom at this point. 15 days seemed forever but two months?
> 
> Right now I am feeling more anger and frustration than fear about this whole thing. The drs at first were skeptical that I would get to 24 weeks, and now that I was working on 28 with no cervix changes I really felt good about it all. I was determined to keep him in there until they planned on taking the stitch out at 36 weeks and even after today's news I still feel that way... but the thoughts of having to go back into the hospital are looming over me and making everything seem worse.
> 
> Sorry so long! After todays slipup I couldn't help but post on this thread, any questions please ask! Hope you are all well :flow:

Hi there,

First let me say that I'm so sorry you are going through this right now. Your story is very similar to my own. At 20 weeks my cervix was found to be 1.3cm, with funnelling and a bulging sac. It didn't look good but the doctor's decided to go ahead and try a stitch. I went on bed rest immediately and stayed there until I reached 30 weeks when I went into labour. The stitch did it's job in getting me to a point where I could safely deliver my son. I knew I wouldn't make it to term and I'm just so grateful to have made it as far as I did. My son is now a healthy perfect 1 year old and I'm expecting my second at the end of the summer (stitch already in place!) I wish you the best of luck and I will continue to follow your story. If you have any questions for me don't hesitate to ask!
take good care


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there, just a quick touch base. I have a few more weeks until they put me on P17 progesterone injections. Little did I know that this week the FDA approved this for the pharmaceutical company and the issue is that it will cost 15,000.00 a dose. I'm trying to figure out since there are very few compound chemists in the area, if there is one within our insurance providers. It's the difference between this getting covered and us having to foot the bill for a certain percentage which still could be quite high. So far I think it's looking good, but I can't find anyone in the area that will make the darn injectable with exception to a chemist over an hour away.

At any rate, the drug is prescribed to calm the uterus. I spoke with another girl who lost her own twins a few weeks before my son and she too went through similar issues. Thing is, she's getting her cerclage at 13 weeks as many of you have said. While also getting the P17 at 16 to 36 weeks like I will.

She told me that she didn't understand why I was being prescribed p17 in the first place if the perinatologist wasn't concerned about possibility of IC. There must be some concern or she wouldn't have done this.

Which brings me to the next point. I'm going to talk with the perinatologist this friday and tell her I'm not quite confident waiting until the 16-20th week for cerclage when there actually IS a possible problem. I'd RATHER have it week 13 or 14 to prevent.

This Perinatologist is VERY cautious as are the rest of the men working with her. They DON'T like the high risk of rupturing and don't feel that cerclaging too early if there isn't a need would be the best route. Yet wouldn't it be worse to wait until there actually IS a problem??

I don't know how to react to this situation as I don't want to step on toes, however I want to prevent what happened to Jackson, happening again to this little one. My concern is stepping on this practices toes when they are the only High Risk in 14 counties. There are no others around here. How much is too much intervening for me? 

Have any of you had to argue your points? did it hurt your communication between your Dr. and yourselves?? I just don't know how to react to this situation. I don't want to be the cause of rupture, but I also don't want to wait until it's too late to do something! This is freaking me the heck out as to how much I should be fighting for this. What's the right plan here??


----------



## lizziedripping

Sweetpea - welcome, and I'm so glad you have posted and shared your story hun. We are here to help ;)

Have I got this right? You are currently 1.7 below the stitch, and .3 on pressing above? At 27wks these measurements are not bad at all chick. I would disregard the length of cervix above the stitch, and be concerned only with that below. Your cervix is held together by the stitch, so it is less important that it stays closed above. WIth the twins my cervix had funneled to the stitch at 25wks (with no remaining closed cervix), and stayed that way til 38 - it was 2.3 below, and my consultant was very happy with that.

At this stage you have gone beyond the stage where IC is a real threat. You could of course still dilate with the stitch in place, but this would mean you had gone into PTL, and you would contract. Your cervix does sound incompetent to me, and as such will open under the increasing weight of your uterus - that is why you have the stitch in the first place. So far it is doing its job, and now that you have reached 27wks is more likely to continue doing so hun.

Rensben mentioned she delivered at 30wks with the stitch, but she did go into actual preterm labour as I recall (sorry if I've got that wrong R ;)), a seperate issue to IC. Because you both had a stitch after cervical changes had already occured, then there is always a greater risk of ptl due to infection etc, but this is by no means a foregone conclusion. I have seen many women without a stitch, with shorter, more dilated cervixes than you, make it to term sweet. 

Try not to be disheartened by todays news hun, your cervix is behaving as expected given it is incompetent. Given that your cervix had funneled, and baby was pushing his foot into the opening just a few weeks ago, it is amazing that you have continued this far, and testament to the fact that stitch is working for you.

My advice would be to rest completely from now on, only getting up to pee and shower every few days. Rest alone really does cause the cervix to lengthen and close, sometimes overnight. I have every confidence that you will hold on for several more weeks hun. xxx

Lynz, the pressure you describe doesn't sound to me like vaginal/cervical pressure. You are experiencing the normal aches and pains of pregnancy hun - your bowel is being steadily squashed into a smaller and smaller space as your baby and uterus expand upwards. Vaginal pressure due to a dilating cervix is very localised, and feels llike a downward pressure and bulging sensation down below x

MA - I really feel your stress love. I personally wouldn't worry about "upsetting" your clinicians at this stage. This is your baby, and your future we are talking about. It is always better to stitch early and before any changes to the cervix. I am not sure why they are anxious about doing so, when the risks are so minimal <1%, and are far less to baby than stitching later on. 

Stitching at 16wks is still relatively early, so if they are insistent, try not to worry too much. For me, the stitch was crucial before 16wks because it was twins, and my cervix was very atonal, but in a normal singleton pregnancy, even if the cervix was very incompetent 16wks is likely to be soon enough. I would still push for sooner rather than later tho, even if only for your peace of mind hun x


----------



## ooSweetPea

lizziedripping said:


> Sweetpea - welcome, and I'm so glad you have posted and shared your story hun. We are here to help ;)
> 
> Have I got this right? You are currently 1.7 below the stitch, and .3 on pressing above? At 27wks these measurements are not bad at all chick. I would disregard the length of cervix above the stitch, and be concerned only with that below. Your cervix is held together by the stitch, so it is less important that it stays closed above. WIth the twins my cervix had funneled to the stitch at 25wks (with no remaining closed cervix), and stayed that way til 38 - it was 2.3 below, and my consultant was very happy with that.
> 
> At this stage you have gone beyond the stage where IC is a real threat. You could of course still dilate with the stitch in place, but this would mean you had gone into PTL, and you would contract. Your cervix does sound incompetent to me, and as such will open under the increasing weight of your uterus - that is why you have the stitch in the first place. So far it is doing its job, and now that you have reached 27wks is more likely to continue doing so hun.
> 
> Rensben mentioned she delivered at 30wks with the stitch, but she did go into actual preterm labour as I recall (sorry if I've got that wrong R ;)), a seperate issue to IC. Because you both had a stitch after cervical changes had already occured, then there is always a greater risk of ptl due to infection etc, but this is by no means a foregone conclusion. I have seen many women without a stitch, with shorter, more dilated cervixes than you, make it to term sweet.
> 
> Try not to be disheartened by todays news hun, your cervix is behaving as expected given it is incompetent. Given that your cervix had funneled, and baby was pushing his foot into the opening just a few weeks ago, it is amazing that you have continued this far, and testament to the fact that stitch is working for you.
> 
> My advice would be to rest completely from now on, only getting up to pee and shower every few days. Rest alone really does cause the cervix to lengthen and close, sometimes overnight. I have every confidence that you will hold on for several more weeks hun. xxx
> 
> Lynz, the pressure you describe doesn't sound to me like vaginal/cervical pressure. You are experiencing the normal aches and pains of pregnancy hun - your bowel is being steadily squashed into a smaller and smaller space as your baby and uterus expand upwards. Vaginal pressure due to a dilating cervix is very localised, and feels llike a downward pressure and bulging sensation down below x
> 
> MA - I really feel your stress love. I personally wouldn't worry about "upsetting" your clinicians at this stage. This is your baby, and your future we are talking about. It is always better to stitch early and before any changes to the cervix. I am not sure why they are anxious about doing so, when the risks are so minimal <1%, and are far less to baby than stitching later on.
> 
> Stitching at 16wks is still relatively early, so if they are insistent, try not to worry too much. For me, the stitch was crucial before 16wks because it was twins, and my cervix was very atonal, but in a normal singleton pregnancy, even if the cervix was very incompetent 16wks is likely to be soon enough. I would still push for sooner rather than later tho, even if only for your peace of mind hun x

Lizzie thanks for the reassurance and sorry my explanation was a little confusing! Without press, total cervix length above and below the stitch combined totals 1.7 cms - .7 above the stitch and ~1cm below. With press, above the stitch goes down to .3, below the stitch stays the same at around 1cm. As long as I don't funnel past the stitch I think I'll manage to keep my head on... I am just terrified of the 'silent contractions' the drs spoke of and me not feeling anything until the cerclage would tear or something :wacko: Since I have gotten home I have been just lying flat in bed and for a few hours after my appt was having some stingy shooting type pains in the cervix area, but nothing too painful. Now though, I am feeling like I am having fairly frequent BH's... tummy gets hard and misshapen looking and it is uncomfortable but not painful. If I press on my bump while this is happening though, it literally feels like something is about to explode in the cervical area which is scaring me. Other than if I press though, it is just uncomfy but no pain like I said. I have had a few of these over the past 4 or 5 weeks but never more than 1 or 2 a day if that, and for about 1 1/2 hours this evening they were coming every 5 mins or so. Ate dinner and drank a ton of water and I am going to just monitor for a little longer and if it continues I will call the dr and see what he wants me to do.

Thanks for your help and support girls! This thread is one of the most supportive I have seen on here and it's so nice to be able lean on eachother.

:hugs: all around.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lizzie, thanks so much. I'm going to try to push on Friday to have the cerclage early. She still seems to think it's not IC based on what happened with Jackson. I honestly don't know how she'd be able to tell. I felt as if someone was "knocking on my door" down there and the nurse practitioner said the cervix was fine then too. They just seem to think that it was inflammation from losing the mucus plug and having BV up there. I'm still going to fight like all getup to get a preventative cerclage. 

My heart IS feeling a bit less stressed knowing that at 16wks it would still be okay to perform. I lost Jackson at 22wks when I was 3cm dialated. I mean, I didn't even feel it. I did have lower back cramps, but I had that pressure from the beginning as I have this time and I've assumed it's because of the tipped uterus. I've been having lower back cramps this week and it freaks me out because I'm not sure if it's normal, or something to be concerned about for the future with IC. The good part is that I'm seeing the perinatologist on Friday and see her every two weeks. So I'll be monitored closely. My thought is that it's all the more important to have that cerclage sooner than later. We'll see though.

Can I ask what the other causes there are for preterm labor? The reason for preterm contractions? Just wondering if these lower back cramps could be a sign of something.


Gee, I can understand each woman in here and feel for their struggle to just get to the end healthfully. I'm so glad this thread has so many good outcomes and there is so much support through it all.


----------



## lynz85

lizziedripping said:


> Sweetpea - welcome, and I'm so glad you have posted and shared your story hun. We are here to help ;)
> 
> Have I got this right? You are currently 1.7 below the stitch, and .3 on pressing above? At 27wks these measurements are not bad at all chick. I would disregard the length of cervix above the stitch, and be concerned only with that below. Your cervix is held together by the stitch, so it is less important that it stays closed above. WIth the twins my cervix had funneled to the stitch at 25wks (with no remaining closed cervix), and stayed that way til 38 - it was 2.3 below, and my consultant was very happy with that.
> 
> At this stage you have gone beyond the stage where IC is a real threat. You could of course still dilate with the stitch in place, but this would mean you had gone into PTL, and you would contract. Your cervix does sound incompetent to me, and as such will open under the increasing weight of your uterus - that is why you have the stitch in the first place. So far it is doing its job, and now that you have reached 27wks is more likely to continue doing so hun.
> 
> Rensben mentioned she delivered at 30wks with the stitch, but she did go into actual preterm labour as I recall (sorry if I've got that wrong R ;)), a seperate issue to IC. Because you both had a stitch after cervical changes had already occured, then there is always a greater risk of ptl due to infection etc, but this is by no means a foregone conclusion. I have seen many women without a stitch, with shorter, more dilated cervixes than you, make it to term sweet.
> 
> Try not to be disheartened by todays news hun, your cervix is behaving as expected given it is incompetent. Given that your cervix had funneled, and baby was pushing his foot into the opening just a few weeks ago, it is amazing that you have continued this far, and testament to the fact that stitch is working for you.
> 
> My advice would be to rest completely from now on, only getting up to pee and shower every few days. Rest alone really does cause the cervix to lengthen and close, sometimes overnight. I have every confidence that you will hold on for several more weeks hun. xxx
> 
> Lynz, the pressure you describe doesn't sound to me like vaginal/cervical pressure. You are experiencing the normal aches and pains of pregnancy hun - your bowel is being steadily squashed into a smaller and smaller space as your baby and uterus expand upwards. Vaginal pressure due to a dilating cervix is very localised, and feels llike a downward pressure and bulging sensation down below x
> 
> MA - I really feel your stress love. I personally wouldn't worry about "upsetting" your clinicians at this stage. This is your baby, and your future we are talking about. It is always better to stitch early and before any changes to the cervix. I am not sure why they are anxious about doing so, when the risks are so minimal <1%, and are far less to baby than stitching later on.
> 
> Stitching at 16wks is still relatively early, so if they are insistent, try not to worry too much. For me, the stitch was crucial before 16wks because it was twins, and my cervix was very atonal, but in a normal singleton pregnancy, even if the cervix was very incompetent 16wks is likely to be soon enough. I would still push for sooner rather than later tho, even if only for your peace of mind hun x

Lizzie a fountain of knowledge and advice as always. You are honestly better help than my consultant! You should get a certificate in this stuff or set up your own wee support group! Mind you i guess thats what here is. 

MA don't worry about upsetting your doctor tell then straight what you want and it will be harder for them to refuse that way. They work for you and you baby remember. Wait and see is ok for them, its not their baby or themselves who have to live with the daily worry. Do what you got to do.


----------



## lizziedripping

Sweetpea - I did have lots of BH contractions with the twins from around 20wks, accompanied by pressure, period-type cramps and a general feeling that I was in early labour. It was terrifying. Much of this was due to twins so I am told, but it was alarmingly similar to the sensations I experienced when I delivered at 24wks!! 

My BH were every 15-20mins for a few hrs each day, but when they weren't present I had generalised cramping and aching constantly. I would say it is wise to get checked hun, mainly because yours are quite frequent at every 5 mins. As for "silent contractions", that is exactly what IC is - the cervix opening without symptoms, whihc is why you are a candidate as far as I'm concerned.

Drink 1/2 glasses of water per hour, and lie on your left side as much as possible hun. Your cervix is on the shorter side, but it still has enough length to get you thru the next few months. If you were to dilate thru the stitch, you would need contractions to do so, and you would begin to bleed. With Evie I went from mild back ache, to full-blown contractions after the stitch had gone in, and there was no mistaking I was in labour by then. 

Established labour is very different from the dilation which accompanies an incompetent cervix hun. Even so, I still went to have my cervix checked based on my symptoms in the twin pregnancy, it mimicked early labour so closely. It is possible that your BH are having an effect on your cervix hun, but not definitive. Get checked and get back to us ;) x

MA - there are lots of reasons for ptl, such as infection, PROM and sometimes unknown. In your case the BV could have tracked "north" once you had lost your plug - which probably came away because your cervix had begun to dilate "silently" (IC).

BV is one of those "chicken and egg" things - no one is sure if it triggers labour, or if it simply enters a changing cervix after the event. Lots of ladies have BV (me included), but it sits harmlessly in the vagina, only entering the cervix and beyond if the usual protective barriers are absent. If you remove the threat of IC (have a stitch) then the infection is extremely unlikely to track upwards - certainly, the risks are then only the same as they are for any pregnant woman.

Your back ache is at this early stage unlikely to be related to your cervix. Remember that pregnancy has all kinds of accompanying aches and pains that are not at all sinister hun. IC is very difficult to call, and your doc really cannot be certain either way if you had it or not. All anyone can do is make a diagnosis based on symptoms - either that or wait for a second mid-trimester loss, which in my opinion is NOT an option :( 

You didn't have contractions, but lost your mucous plug and had dilated to 3cms - very classic of IC. The infection was probably secondary to this. I think you are a prime candidate for a stitch, but please understand I am not a medical expert, and ultimately I am just giving an opinion based on what I have learnt through experience hun. x

Lynz, thanks for your lovely words ;) x


----------



## rensben

Hi again,
Lizziedripping is right. I went into PTL at 30 weeks which is what opened my cervix with the stitch in. I don't know why I went into PTL. I had no infection, no PROM (they actually had to break my waters) They tried to stop the contractions and managed to for 2 days but they started back up again and I gave birth. I know PTL is a separate issue but there must be a reason I went into PTL. I'd feel a lot more at ease with this pregnancy if I knew what is was!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> MA - there are lots of reasons for ptl, such as infection, PROM and sometimes unknown. In your case the BV could have tracked "north" once you had lost your plug - which probably came away because your cervix had begun to dilate "silently" (IC).
> 
> BV is one of those "chicken and egg" things - no one is sure if it triggers labour, or if it simply enters a changing cervix after the event. Lots of ladies have BV (me included), but it sits harmlessly in the vagina, only entering the cervix and beyond if the usual protective barriers are absent. If you remove the threat of IC (have a stitch) then the infection is extremely unlikely to track upwards - certainly, the risks are then only the same as they are for any pregnant woman.
> 
> Your back ache is at this early stage unlikely to be related to your cervix. Remember that pregnancy has all kinds of accompanying aches and pains that are not at all sinister hun. IC is very difficult to call, and your doc really cannot be certain either way if you had it or not. All anyone can do is make a diagnosis based on symptoms - either that or wait for a second mid-trimester loss, which in my opinion is NOT an option :(
> 
> You didn't have contractions, but lost your mucous plug and had dilated to 3cms - very classic of IC. The infection was probably secondary to this. I think you are a prime candidate for a stitch, but please understand I am not a medical expert, and ultimately I am just giving an opinion based on what I have learnt through experience hun. x
> 
> Lynz, thanks for your lovely words ;) x

This theory makes sense to me. The mucus plug was lost for a reason allowing the BV up there untreated and then dialation. The more I continue to think about this situation the more I KNOW I need this stitch earlier. I'm just PRAYING she listens and hears me. 

I do NOT want to wait until wks 16 to 20 to SEE if anything goes wrong. To me it is MORE riskier than putting the darn stitch in earlier. I think you said less than 1 percent??

As much as I'm afraid of her feedback, I MUST fight for this stitch to go in sooner. If not, I'm going to have to try and find someone who WILL maybe much farther distance. Medical care here has me SO on edge!:cry:


Thank you so much for your feedback. I just knew in the back of my mind it was IC, yet the medical staff seem to have no idea what it was or how to prevent. They come up with a wait and see and I'm not a fan of that. As you said, it's NOT an option!


*EDITED*: I decided to take the time for a second opinion and we're going to travel almost 3 hours away to a pretty good perinatologist with one of the best hospitals in their area. This too makes me kinda nervous just because of the travel required, however they seem to have more agressive approaches and longer experience. I've heard EXCELLENT things about them. So we have an appointment at the end of them month. 

I'm concerned about stepping on toes here with this perinatologist, but at this point I'm advocating for me and the baby here and it's not about popularity anymore. I don't feel so confident with the way their handling this and I'm not so confident that THEY aren't so confident about cerclaging. I remember when they were thinking about what to do if we could get Jackson through the weekend and The Dr.'s other peers said it was too risky an approach to cerclage but she was going to try it. Even then they were afraid of it. It doesn't make for a very positive experience for me. We'll see what she says on Friday and then if I don't like what I hear, I'll continue the consult for the second opinion and ask this office to send all the records for last pregnancy and this one.

Lizzie and Susanah, I just want to thank you both for your input. Lynz you too for encouraging me to be an advocate and stop being afraid to face these Dr.s I REFUSE to go through what I went through with Jackson again!


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi Everyone,

I had my cerlage placed at 14 weeks im now 16 weeks.

I just got back from going to the Early Pregnancy Unit as i started to have whiteish/greenish discharge. I was scanned and my little mans heartbeat is fine! However i was told my swab results from last weeks testing show a very high growth of `Coliform Bacteria` They told me this could be normal but it is normally associated with urinary tract infections. They also said that because i refused to have the speculum exam and do the swab myself that because i swabbed low this showed the results being normal due to this. Sooooo i allowed them to do a speculum exam today - because i felt i had no choice - i need to find out the correct swab results. Im scared as i know women on this thread refuse speculum exams. Does anyone have any advice for me? I feel very scared as now i have to wait another week for results! xx


----------



## Vaudha

Hey susan and CCB congratulations!!!!! I am very happy for you girls. Enjoy the motherhood. As said here, we all are inspiration for other girls to reach full term and deliver healthy babies.

I feel very guilty for not visiting the forum since quite sometime :(
I miss you all and think about people I know. I feel bad that I do not know so many people here. But let me assure everyone that things will just turn out well at the end. So pls be hopeful and have faith.

I am completely awake during night. My girl is really hyperactive. does not keep quiet even for a second. She doesn't seem like a newborn/1month old baby! 
I have developed severe hip pain due to sciatic nerve compression, facing difficulty feeding her because I have to sit for long time to feed her. But each bit of everything I am experiencing is worth it. 

I am attaching few of the photos we took few days before.

Love you all.
Will come again here as soon as I get chance.
 



Attached Files:







5189a.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8









4945ab.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 11









5180.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5









5047.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8









5143.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi Everyone,

I had my cerlage placed at 14 weeks im now 16 weeks.

I just got back from going to the Early Pregnancy Unit as i started to have whiteish/greenish discharge. I was scanned and my little mans heartbeat is fine! However i was told my swab results from last weeks testing show a very high growth of `Coliform Bacteria` They told me this could be normal but it is normally associated with urinary tract infections. They also said that because i refused to have the speculum exam and do the swab myself that because i swabbed low this showed the results being normal due to this. Sooooo i allowed them to do a speculum exam today - because i felt i had no choice - i need to find out the correct swab results. Im scared as i know women on this thread refuse speculum exams. Does anyone have any advice for me? I feel very scared as now i have to wait another week for results! xx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,
I've been reading all your posts but not had chance to reply.
MommyA - I struggled to get my ic recognised as I'd had a healthy first pregnancy, however I just knew something wasn't right, I lost my mucus plug around 6 weeks, but an abdo scan showed a healthy heartbeat so it was passed off. Then I continually visited my gp, midwife and maternity ward complaining of back passage pressure and copious amounts of mucous, cream coloured discharge. I had another abdo scan at 17 weeks which showed a long, closed cervix so no further action was taken. I didn't get to see my consultant at this point, only a stand in who was vile and laughed at me when I mentioned my concerns about ic and told me to see my midwife. What an idiot he was!

I booked a cervical length scan with a private consulatant and paid for it just to set my mind at rest at 20 weeks as I was due to return to work after the long summer holiday. He noticed immediately that my measurement of 21mm with pressure was borderline and requested that my consultant repeat it 5 days later at my 20 weeks scan. I tried to contact the hospital to request this, they told me that they don't do internal scans routinely , so I insisted and was told to arrive as normal for my scan and they would do it. When I got there they refused, my consultant wasn't on again that day and I had only been booked with the sonographer. The consultant on duty refused to see me until I got REALLY upset, cried and refused to leave until I at least had some advice on whether I should be on rest or not given the demanding nature of my job. The midwife managed, by lying to the consultant, to fit me in. I was then 13mm and funnelling and booked in for a stitch the next day with my actual consultant who was furious that I hadn't been referred to her earlier. Her advice was that the stitch really needs to be in as early as possible, usually around 13 weeks, but by 18 weeks at the latest. She held out little hope for us. 

If I hadn't been scanned at that point I was going to return immediately to the private consultant as he promised to make my consultant take action or take me on as his patient in his own NHS hospital. 

So, for me, I think the plan you have is a good one, a second opinion as a back up, then of you are not happy you have the choice. But I think you are correct, although i'm no expert, in that the stitch needs to be done sooner, rather than later. What you have described sounds like ic to me, the infection just speeded things up. The brilliant private consultant later asked me how I felt about my own treatment, when I said I was about 80 per cent confident in them, he was disgusted. In his opinion, having confidence in your practioners makes the difficult situation easier to deal with as you know they are doing all they can for you. Perhaps that second opinion will be the better option as you will feel more confident anyway. :hugs:Good luck. 

Lynx - your measurements sound great so I wouldn't be worried as your cervix would have shortened by now under the growing pressure. However, I did feel back passage pressure on and off. With hindsight, I felt the pressure, which made me feel like needing a bowel movement and I couldn't walk properly. Then I would have a bm, with huge amounts of creamy discharge coming out, it would take about 3 or 4 wipes to clear it and the pressure would be relieved for a few days, when it would all start again. I imagine the scaffolding of my cervix was gradually giving out, and as it did, there was temporary relief, then the pressure would build again. The abdo scan at 17 weeks did not show any shortening, so my cervix must have been really long, but very weak at the start of the pregnancy. Then the shortening must have been gradual. The most dramatic shortening was from 21mm to 13mm and funnelling within 5 days at 20 weeks. Based on this I don't think you have ic as you would have noticed shortening, and the back passage pressure can be normal. But if you are still worried I would ask for more cervical length monitoring just for your own peace of mind. There's no harm in asking, I wish they had taken me more seriously when I first presented to them. 

Sweet pea - keep on trucking! At 27 weeks you have got through the worst, I promise. How you've done it without joining the forum is a miracle. At 22 weeks I was out of my mind with worry, I was hospitalised with an anxiety attack which presented with stroke and heart attack symptoms. You must be made of really stern stuff. Stay strong, you have good stats in your favour now, it would take actual labour to deliver your baby and as long as the stitch holds, then it doesn't matter what the length is. The concern is that dilation may expose the membranes which can cause rupture and begin labour that way, but I would think that would already have happened by now as the stitch would have stirred things up. Although it's far from an ideal scenario, 28 weeks was my huge goal when I was at 22 weeks as the stats for premature babies are much improved. I was recently really humbled by a teenage mum I met at baby group who had her baby at 28 weeks. She had no idea that she was at risk of PTL, and her baby is a very healthy, happy 7 month old. She had some time in NICU, and she was teary eyed as she spoke to me as she was so unprepared for this scenario. I really felt for her, I think she was still in shock, whereas I was grateful to reach this goal as it meant survival. Keep holding on, drinking loads of water and REST. Xxxx

Vasu - great to hear that you're all doing well, she is just beautiful and has a beautiful mum to match. Pregnancy does take it's toll physically, as I keep being told, it just takes time to heal. Have patience xx

Berry blue - you are a star! Full term is marvellous, well done. It's great to be that huge isn't it?! Take care, can't wait to hear your good news xx

Thanks lizzie, I do try to help, but sometimes my knackered out and sleep deprived brain doesn't work in conjunction with my fingers and I type something tactless :wacko:

JulieW - that's brill that you've made it to 34 weeks :happydance:So pleased for you. Please let us know when you've had your 
baby, it makes my day to add another baby to the list! Xx
I'm sure there's someone I've missed, I'll check back in again soon. Please take care and keep resting and baking xxx


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies,

So I have been having contractions, which I thought were BH's but they were lasting for hours and I ended up at my doctor today. My cervix is closed beneath the stitch, but on the ultrasound taken only days after my cerclage and 20 week ultrasound (where there was no funneling or beaking seen) my cervix was beaking. Not grossly, but it still was. The doctor didn't seem too considered, she ordered another ultrasound. Said I could start labouring because of the beaking...but can't beak/funnel past the stitch? Is this right?

Baby is very low and causing extreme pressure on my cervix which doesn't help. I am still on modified bed rest, though was told to listen to my body and rest any time there is pressure and still stick to the 1 hour on my feet at a time only rule.

I also have lost parts of my plug, but this wasn't considering to my OB either as she manually looked at my cervix and said it was closed.

I have to say I am pretty upset with her over all, not that that's new....but I was alone with my file today and read it (yes Im nosey..) and saw that a letter from the doctors who delivered Lakai stated very clearly that any future pregnancies I had after him they strongly suggested a cerclage placed before 14 weeks. And that IC was the most likely cause of Lakai's birth. My OB refused to stitch me and said it was unlikely I had an IC.

I am liking just looking for a place to put my frustration over all this. But I have to wonder if things had happened sooner if we would be in this boat?

Anyways, I am curious about a few things...can you funnel/beak past your stitch? And if you do, what then? Am I right in thinking the bigger baby gets that the stricter my bed rest should be considering she is very low (she kicks me along my hip bone line across my stomach area usually...in my cervix and such)?

Thanks!


----------



## lizziedripping

Krystal Dawn - try not to stress hun. It is always best to avoid speculum exams, and lots of TVUs in pregnancy, especially if you have a track record of IC and/or infection. However, I had an internal scan every 3wks because it was deemed necessary, and in your case it is important to identify the source (if any) of your discharge/infection. I also had a complete screen done at 18wks to check for infections, and that involved a speculum and swab. It caused no harm, and in fact identified BV which was treated promptly with antibiotics. This exam is done for ALL women at risk for preterm labour at my hospital.

You have the stitch in place, so your cervix should be ok - especially if it was placed before any cervical changes occurred. Let us know what the swab shows up hun x


----------



## lizziedripping

nkbapbt said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So I have been having contractions, which I thought were BH's but they were lasting for hours and I ended up at my doctor today. My cervix is closed beneath the stitch, but on the ultrasound taken only days after my cerclage and 20 week ultrasound (where there was no funneling or beaking seen) my cervix was beaking. Not grossly, but it still was. The doctor didn't seem too considered, she ordered another ultrasound. Said I could start labouring because of the beaking...but can't beak/funnel past the stitch? Is this right?
> 
> Baby is very low and causing extreme pressure on my cervix which doesn't help. I am still on modified bed rest, though was told to listen to my body and rest any time there is pressure and still stick to the 1 hour on my feet at a time only rule.
> 
> I also have lost parts of my plug, but this wasn't considering to my OB either as she manually looked at my cervix and said it was closed.
> 
> I have to say I am pretty upset with her over all, not that that's new....but I was alone with my file today and read it (yes Im nosey..) and saw that a letter from the doctors who delivered Lakai stated very clearly that any future pregnancies I had after him they strongly suggested a cerclage placed before 14 weeks. And that IC was the most likely cause of Lakai's birth. My OB refused to stitch me and said it was unlikely I had an IC.
> 
> I am liking just looking for a place to put my frustration over all this. But I have to wonder if things had happened sooner if we would be in this boat?
> 
> Anyways, I am curious about a few things...can you funnel/beak past your stitch? And if you do, what then? Am I right in thinking the bigger baby gets that the stricter my bed rest should be considering she is very low (she kicks me along my hip bone line across my stomach area usually...in my cervix and such)?
> 
> Thanks!

Hi. In ladies with IC, it is "normal" to funnel to the stitch, and usually not beyond. That is the reason the stitch is placed because this is expected. You are 23wks pregnant, baby is bigger, the pressure on your cervix greater, and it has opened at the top as a result. That is why is looks different now to 3 wks ago - your stitch is actually doing its job. :hugs:

Here's the thing. It is unlikely that you will funnel beyond the stitch unless you actually go into labour - only then it is possible to dilate thru the stitch. If this happens, you will have pain, bleeding and there really will be no mistaking it. Going into labour is usually due to infection as a result of your earlier cervical changes - by now tho that threat has lessened.

An incompetent cervix which changes without contractions will ultimately only dilate to 3cms. It can only dilate further under the influence of strong regular contractions - preterm labour. After 25/26wks baby is too large to pass thru a 3cm gap and so IC itself is no longer a threat to the pregnancy. Of course membranes can stil bulge, and infection get in, but IC itself is not a direct issue. You have not dilated, or anywhere close - your cervix has funneled (opened at the top). At the moment, your cervix is not giving any cause for concern beyond what is "normal" in IC ladies. 

In my experience, women who manage to get past this point tend to make it well beyond 30wks. Remember hun, my cervix had funneled to the stitch at my 25wk scan, but never went thru it under the weight of two very large babies. 

It is absolutely maddening that your doc didn't stitch you at 12/14wks given the IC diagnosis. I am shocked and angered every day at how many women are allowed to needlessly lose their babies when IC is usually so easily fixed. I still cannot fathom the reasoning behind many clinician's rather conservative approach to IC management, when the tell tale signs are often staring them in the face. 

You hun are doing brilliantly so far and it is understandable that you are frightened after all that you have been thru. You are doing all the right things, so sit tight, continue resting, and keep in touch xxx :hugs:


----------



## CMarie

Hi Ladies :flower: 

I'm new to this thread and in all honesty never expected to be here. For the past couple weeks I've had strong cramps and Braxton Hicks with spotting. My doctor sent me in for an ultrasound on Tuesday and we discovered that my cervix has shortened from 4.7cm at my 18 week ultrasound to now being 2.1 :(

I have a doctor's appt tomorrow to discuss everything since this is my first pregnancy and I have no idea what any of it means. DH and I are both very nervous and scared as we don't know what to expect :cry:

Any tips or ideas?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Helen, thank you for sharing your personal experience. It's SO frustrating having to FIGHT for what's right. The more I research this and hear from women like you, the more I KNOW I'm making the right decision!

Nkbapbt, your own experience has given me even MORE drive to fight for an earlier cerclage. 

Lizzie, you are so right about Dr.'s being so conservative in their own diagnosis. I couldn't sleep last night and am slightly nervous about tomorrows appointment but I'm going to FIGHT for this early cerclaging and she has to know that if she still holds on to her "wait and see" that I will have to get a second opinion. I'm just praying the office with the second opinion won't take the same "wait and see" approach. :wacko:

I think once I get past this issue, I can relax a bit. I can't sleep, I'm nauseated around the clock, can't seem to find any food I like to eat and I'm so anxious. I'm just trying to find some peace and let go of the stress for a moment.

Like you, it breaks my heart to see so many physicians doing this to their patients. It makes me mad!! If it weren't for you and the ladies in this forum, I would have accepted this though in my heart just knew it wasn't the right decision. Now that I know it's the difference between possibly losing another child OR standing up and advocating for what I feel is right for me and the baby...I'm going to do it!!


----------



## Sherri81

Hey ladies, I have to make this short as my internet service at the hospital is spotty, and I'm not allowed to be sitting up for too much at a time.

So I know there are going to be people/issues I am going to miss. Sorry.

Vasu, beautiful pics.

Congrats to the 2 other newborns we have here!

Welcome to all the newbies. Glad you found us.

I believe doing a cerclage later in a pregnancy causes a greater risk of rupture and infection, which is why they are usually referred to as 'rescue' cerclages. If you think about it, they have already let you lose quite a bit of important cervical length, they have more than likely let you lose your mucous plug, and the bag of waters is much closer to where they are stitching, making it more likely that they would pierce it with the needle. I would really fight for the cerclage before 14 weeks.

The whole BV/PTL thing... so confusing, because for me, I didn't develop strong contractions until the BV had ascended basically all the way up the vagina. But this only happend because she irritated my McDonald stitch quite bad, and therefore, it entered into the site of the stitches and caused mayhem. I didn't lose my mucous plug until right before I delivered; around the same time my membranes ruptured from being exposed to the BV. I never shorted my cervix, nothing, until the BV was super established in the stitch. THEN I started with regular strong contractions, and it wasn't until the very end that I just tore, but not through the stitch... beside it...

So I don't know... BV is such a tricky thing for me...

Anyways, me time now, before I lye back down. Completed 7 days of hospital bedrest so far. Minimal complications besides boredom. They started treating me, the day I came in, as though I had ruptured my membranes, which of course, I havent. So I had an IV drip of both Erythromyacin and Ampicillan for 48 hours, at which time I was switched to a gram a day of both, orally. Unfortunately this has caused a lot of diarrhea, which only complicated things as it gets hard to distinguish bowel upset from uterine upset.

Then I started to get a bit of pain at my stitch and some discharge the other day. We though yeast, but tested for a UTI just in case, and I was given Flagyl for BV for 2 days only. The Dr highly doubted it would be BV due to the other meds, but threw it in there for safety. Only two days as he said it was unlikely that if there was BV growing, it would be very much. Then I was getting really irritated, which called for a one time shot of oral Diflucan.

So now, I had an ultrasound, externally, done today to check on things. The tech had me freaked out because the first thing she said was my cervic was short and it appeared to be beaking. So I was really worried. In the end, it sounds like she is measuring it as 2.3-2.4cms long. On Friday, it was informally measured and was 2.54 by best count. She did say it is close and she sees no funnelling or membranes dipping, and no bulging. The beaking is minor and not to the stitch yet. The cervical length is the complete lenght, no under or over stitch measurements were taken.

She did call the radiologist in right away and he decided it wasn't severe enough to warrant either a trans labial (which I was okay with) or an endovaginal scan.

If I remember correctly, my cervix was measured at 2.82cms after the stitch was placed at 13+3 weeks.

The OB did come to see me today and he said he is actually reassured by my scan and doesn't see any signs of concern. He said it wasn't even true beaking, whatever that means. So he said to just keep doing what I'm doing here, bedrest with bathroom priveleges and to ring the nurses if I get cramping, backache, or contractions of any sort, or bloody vaginal discharge. He said he honestly wouldn't be worried if I did funnell to the stitch, he would only be concerned if I funnelled through, or behind it.

So he does seem to think I will get another week and a half out of this cervix, which will get me to viabilty and the steroids.

I hope he is right... So for now, I will just lie here and try to read, and try to watch the occassional movie if I can set the laptop up beside me on the bed.

For those that have had the stitch and what I am describing, does this sound about normal right now?


----------



## MikaylasMummy

sherri i have been checking every day for an update on u!glad to see things are going ok so far..fingers crossed and rest up!

vasu ur pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## lynz85

do you guys think i should book one more cervical length scan? The nhs won't do it but private isn't an issue. Like i mentioned measuremenus were 
17 weeks 3.6
20 weeks 3.8
22 weeks 3.9
my worry remains to be this pressure feeling in my back passage. I haven't noticed increased discharge really. My other worry is i have been taking it real easy since 19 weeks with just laying around the house and going out a few times a week. Worried this may have covered the problem. How quickly can it shorten? At 23+ weeks is there any real benefit to getting another scan, what will the do if its short. 

I go back to my demanding job at 25 weeks and it worries me that once i stop chilling out it will become a problem.


----------



## lizziedripping

Lynz hun, I can see no problem at all with your cl, nor do I think you have IC. Your cervix would already have shortened significantly over the last few weeks if you had it. The back passage pressure is normal in pregnancy, and will likely ease after 24wks as you uterus moves up and out into your abdomen. An incompetent cervix can shorten quickly in a short space of time, but would be looking on the shorter side by now. Mine was dilated 3cms at 23wks, and probably began to shorten significantly from 20wks on before reaching that point. Mine wasn't badly incompetent either, so is a good one to compare yourself to. Many ladies show shortening from 15wks before they reach critical point.

If it reassures you, then ask for a scan, but at 23wks you have made it more than safely thru the "danger zone", so try to relax. Every pregnant woman should take things a bit easier, so at work be mindful to take rest breask and not exert yourself too much. Other than that, you are doing everything right hun x

Sherri - your cervix length sounds ok to me at 23wks. Obviously you are fighting the dreaded IC, but with the stitch in place I think you have an excellent chance of progressing for several more weeks yet. Are you experiencing any contractions at all? If not, funneling to the stitch is normal for us and shouldn't be cause for concern hun x


CMarie - your cervix has shortened hun, but at 23wks it is not a catastrophic change. It may be that you need to go on bed rest for several weeks, which on its own can lengthen the cervix again. There are women who walk around blissfully unaware that their cervix is on the shorter side, and go on to term without ever realising it. Your doc may offer a stitch, which I would be tempted to accept. Your cervix is still closed, and a stitch still has a good chance of working well at this stage, but some docs won't stitch late in the day. Let us know what you find out today x


----------



## lynz85

lizziedripping said:


> Lynz hun, I can see no problem at all with your cl, nor do I think you have IC. Your cervix would already have shortened significantly over the last few weeks if you had it. The back passage pressure is normal in pregnancy, and will likely ease after 24wks as you uterus moves up and out into your abdomen. An incompetent cervix can shorten quickly in a short space of time, but would be looking on the shorter side by now. Mine was dilated 3cms at 23wks, and probably began to shorten significantly from 20wks on before reaching that point. Mine wasn't badly incompetent either, so is a good one to compare yourself to. Many ladies show shortening from 15wks before they reach critical point.
> 
> If it reassures you, then ask for a scan, but at 23wks you have made it more than safely thru the "danger zone", so try to relax. Every pregnant woman should take things a bit easier, so at work be mindful to take rest breask and not exert yourself too much. Other than that, you are doing everything right hun x
> 
> Sherri - your cervix length sounds ok to me at 23wks. Obviously you are fighting the dreaded IC, but with the stitch in place I think you have an excellent chance of progressing for several more weeks yet. Are you experiencing any contractions at all? If not, funneling to the stitch is normal for us and shouldn't be cause for concern hun x
> 
> 
> CMarie - your cervix has shortened hun, but at 23wks it is not a catastrophic change. It may be that you need to go on bed rest for several weeks, which on its own can lengthen the cervix again. There are women who walk around blissfully unaware that their cervix is on the shorter side, and go on to term without ever realising it. Your doc may offer a stitch, which I would be tempted to accept. Your cervix is still closed, and a stitch still has a good chance of working well at this stage, but some docs won't stitch late in the day. Let us know what you find out today x

Thanks Lizzie you have stopped my panicing :) The soonest a cervical scan would have been was wednesday when ill be 24+1 so beyond the point of doctors doing a suture anyway - i will ride it out i think.

Sorry for bombarding you with anxious questions. I probably seem like quite a fraud compared to you ladies who have lived/are living with this horrid condition. Im just a worrier - it took 3 years to fall with this one and a MMC in there too so just over cautios (im also a mw so i have seen too much as well!!). 

I really cant thank you ladies enough - you have kept me sane.....ish. A wonderful support gruop. Would you mind if i refer other ladies i come across in my job to here for some support which i have personally found invaluable? Also like ive said have kinda gotten attached to this thread and really want to know who you ladies get on like MA and Sherri who have had quite a journey already.


----------



## rensben

Hi ladies,

I've been having what I think may be contractions for the last few hours. I'm 18 weeks with a cerclage in and I've had on and off pains since it was placed but I'm worried that I'm contracting now. Can anyone describe what contractions might feel like at 18 weeks? Thanks in advance!


----------



## KrystalDawn

lizziedripping said:


> Krystal Dawn - try not to stress hun. It is always best to avoid speculum exams, and lots of TVUs in pregnancy, especially if you have a track record of IC and/or infection. However, I had an internal scan every 3wks because it was deemed necessary, and in your case it is important to identify the source (if any) of your discharge/infection. I also had a complete screen done at 18wks to check for infections, and that involved a speculum and swab. It caused no harm, and in fact identified BV which was treated promptly with antibiotics. This exam is done for ALL women at risk for preterm labour at my hospital.
> 
> You have the stitch in place, so your cervix should be ok - especially if it was placed before any cervical changes occurred. Let us know what the swab shows up hun x

Thank you so much for the reply! My biggest fear is waiting another week for the 2nd swab results before they do anything ie give me medication. The midwife found traces of leukocytes in my urine yesterday and i will re-rest myself with my own urine strips today. I know ill panic if it comes back as more than a trace. Feel like its a waiting game and in that time things could get worse. Its hard as cant talk directly to my consultant - i only get to see her once every 2 weeks. I always end up having to go into a&e when i have problems and my care just seems all over the place! Ok rant over sorry about that! lol x


----------



## Sherri81

As far as I can tell, there have been no contractions. They won't hook me up to the monitor as they say its too early to get a reading.

I did have some really bad pain that lasted a few hours down one side of my belly. It didn't come in waves, so they think it was a muscle spasm or pulled muscle or something like that.

My bed is currently in a modified Trendellenberg. We tried full on Trendellenberg, but it was too much for my heart to handle and it started going crazy...


----------



## nkbapbt

lynz85 said:


> do you guys think i should book one more cervical length scan? The nhs won't do it but private isn't an issue. Like i mentioned measuremenus were
> 17 weeks 3.6
> 20 weeks 3.8
> 22 weeks 3.9
> my worry remains to be this pressure feeling in my back passage. I haven't noticed increased discharge really. My other worry is i have been taking it real easy since 19 weeks with just laying around the house and going out a few times a week. Worried this may have covered the problem. How quickly can it shorten? At 23+ weeks is there any real benefit to getting another scan, what will the do if its short.
> 
> I go back to my demanding job at 25 weeks and it worries me that once i stop chilling out it will become a problem.

Your cervix length is what our dreams are made of! Nice and long, holding steady at a decent length.

May I ask why you are worried about IC? EDIT: I see why now. Sorry sweetheart. :hugs: I hope that Lizzie's answer gives you some peace of mind! Its ok to worry.


----------



## lynz85

nkbapbt said:


> lynz85 said:
> 
> 
> do you guys think i should book one more cervical length scan? The nhs won't do it but private isn't an issue. Like i mentioned measuremenus were
> 17 weeks 3.6
> 20 weeks 3.8
> 22 weeks 3.9
> my worry remains to be this pressure feeling in my back passage. I haven't noticed increased discharge really. My other worry is i have been taking it real easy since 19 weeks with just laying around the house and going out a few times a week. Worried this may have covered the problem. How quickly can it shorten? At 23+ weeks is there any real benefit to getting another scan, what will the do if its short.
> 
> I go back to my demanding job at 25 weeks and it worries me that once i stop chilling out it will become a problem.
> 
> Your cervix length is what our dreams are made of! Nice and long, holding steady at a decent length.
> 
> May I ask why you are worried about IC? EDIT: I see why now. Sorry sweetheart. :hugs: I hope that Lizzie's answer gives you some peace of mind! Its ok to worry.Click to expand...

i know i am a fraud. I feel so bad for you poor ladies who have to go through such an ordeal to have your precious bundles. 
My mother had IC and both my brother and i were stitched in following a 20 week loss. This was 30 years ago so whether it was IC or a preventative stitch after her terrible experience i don't know. 
I just feel like its all to perfect and something is bound to snatch her soon. You know?
I just hope my being here doesn't upset you girls as i have no idea what you have or are going through as so far its been ok.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls, just wanted to drop in quickly with an update.

Had that extra rescan today and it seems that I am stable at 1.7 cms - same measurement as Tuesday so was over the moon about that. BH's are def kicking in for me regularly now, I get at least a few a day but they aren't seeming to change anything so that's good. Next appt is this coming Tuesday (usually I go every Tuesday but they wanted me to come back this morning just to doublecheck) so FX'd that everything remains the same!

:hugs: to all.


----------



## nkbapbt

Lynz - You are not a fraud, just worried.


----------



## lynz85

:blush: Yeh i am. Just glad you ladies are so supportive and knowledgeable :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, today's Dr.'s appointment didn't go as planned. ((sigh))

After ALOT of waiting, I found out that my origional perinatologist wasn't there when she was supposed to be. Instead, I got one of the OB's from my prior pregnancy (which I wasn't all to happy to have).

I spent much of the time answering questionnaire forms and some were just OUT THERE pertaining to content matter. After that I waited some more which led to a nice long conversation with the very nice midwife there. She DID irritate me a little with a comment about getting past the issues with the hospital in order to have a clean slate this time. I shared with her that with the many areas of negligence, it's hard to move past this issue if you cannot trust the medical staff that are supposed to care for you.

She also mentioned letting go of what happened with my last pregnancy which I agree with myself. I let her know that this too is another issue that will be difficult to just move past because there's the first trimester milestone to pass and then the most important for me is the 22wk milestone.

We moved past that and said our goodbyes and FINALLY the Dr. came in. ((keep in mind my appointment was 1045pm and we left at 230pm))

*ABOUT THE CERCLAGE ISSUE*:
I told him I had some concerns from my last consult with my origional Dr. that I needed to have answers to. First was a simple one of finding out which compound pharmacy for the 17P injection I'll be taking later on. The next being that I wasn't at all comfortable with a "wait and see" attitude for a cerclage for what I believe to be a classic case of Incompetant Cervix.

Looking at the records, he said that what was written was that I had contractions at the hospital at 22wks and was found to be 3cm dialated BUT two days before, the sonogram showed 4.7 cm's. According to him, this is basically signs of preterm labor and NOT the signs of cervical insufficiency which is why they are prescribing 17p injections to quiet the uterine muscle.

They are also keeping an eye on bacterial vaginosis and prescribing antibiotics as needed.

I told him I felt I needed a cerclage between 13 or 14 weeks and he actually said the risk was HIGHER for any kind of a cerclage but a prophylactic cerclage came with it's risks and said that if early prophylactic cerclages came with little risk, then all Dr.'s would be using "preventative cerclages". He said there were no specific studies that proved preventative cerclages worked. Risks he mentioned for preventative cerclage is the proximity to the bladder and rectum and risk of puncturing either with the needle because there's LESS room than when the cerclage would be done between wks 16 & 20. Risk of infection...he said there's NO PROOF of reduction of infection or miscarriage with preventative prophylactic cerclage. He also mentions that with a preventative cerclage I could STILL go into labor preterm and have ALOT more pain as the sutures strain and possibly tear.

He kept saying "You've GOTTA have RESPECT for cerclages, for they have their RISKS".

In addition to preventative or prophylactic cerclages he mentioned two other times of cerclaging. One was emergent cerclages done between 16 and 20 wks in which he would measure the cervix every two weeks and are done when the cervix is less than 2cm's THIS is the type that he performs and teaches residents to do. 

The other type is a Rescue Cerclage which is done by some when the cervix is nearly gone altogether and close to ripening. He says he Doesn't perform Rescue Cerclages and mentioned there is BETTER outcome with bedrest and 17p injections in this situation. 

He said that he would NOT perform the cerclage surgery on someone HE didn't think needed it.


Can anybody think of studies done in opposition of what he was saying? In proof against I guess I would ask, because he said all the studies backed HIM up.

My husband wants to do more research on this, does anyone have websites with concrete information for him to research??

Also, since this Dr. says he's POSITIVE that what I have is PTL because there wouldn't have been ANY contractions even that one night and we STILL would have been dialated. There would have been steady decrease in length of cervix. I'm wondering if there are any links to some concrete research that will help me understand PTL and if what I really had was that OR the IC which I STILL think I had. 

Any feedback would greatly be appreciated by you all. I'm at a frustrating point. We're going for the second opinion two hours away at a reputable hospital BUT, What if this group says the same thing?!

I left the building feeling that if I have the stupid cerclage early, my baby would surely die from complications....YET, If I make the decision to "Wait and see" at 16 to 20 weeks like he says, I could surely have ANOTHER second trimester loss. Either way, I feel as though I'm choosing a path to my babies death sentence and am SO AFRAID to get attatched for fear I'll lose this one too. :cry: 

I'm not really understanding this, if it were THAT bad why are there so many of you with early cerclages?? Why is he saying that it's actually RARE to see prophylactic cerclages?!


----------



## Ashley9603

Well I had a cerclage placed at 20 weeks with my 2nd pregnancy(found out late I was pregnant)and with this pregnancy at 12 weeks.Since I am not a doctor I cant say for sure,but it wouldnt hurt to get a second opinion,until then just take it easy.


----------



## HelenGee

Lynz-pregnancy is a stressful time, you don't need to apologise for being worried. I was thoroughly stressed from day 1 of my pregnancy after an early m/c, I was out of my mind before ic even became an issue. The only reason I suggested a further scan is that it would give you some reassurance, which will then relax you and allow you to enjoy the pregnancy, which is the way it should be. Lizzie is right about the back passage pressure, which could also be due to a tipped uterus, which shouldn't be a problem. Your measurements are fantastic and would definitely have shown some shortening by now if ic were an issue. You are doing everything right by taking it steady anyway. I had an idea that I had ic, even though I was ignored by medics. In my own mind a preservation instinct took over and I rested as much as I could. Despite this I still showed shortening from week 17 to long and closed on an abdo scan, to 21mm on an internal scan at 20 weeks. I had been taking it steady as I felt so uncomfortable. The rest slowed down the shortening for me at first, but it certainly didn't stabilise it, as your measurements show. I definitely needed the stitch and cyclogest to hold it together. I really think all will be great for you. It is interesting though, and I do wonder if I will pass this condition on to my daughter. 

A lot of the midwives that I encountered were intrigued by ic and cerclages, one of them was taking part in a study about PTL. She was so lovely and supportive to me when I went in on many of my triage visits. She really encouraged me to call in whenever I felt the need, and to contact her if I needed the support. I have never forgotten that and will always be grateful for her kindness instead of being made to feel like an oddball with a difficult pregnancy. I think any ic ladies will be grateful of any support they can find, and especially grateful to find a midwife who understands what that worry feels like as you clearly do. 

MommyA - I wish I could help, but I am no expert on risk/stats. My consultant had an attitude of giving it everything she had nd then at least we had done our best. But then I had the history of 1 full term healthy pregnancy under my belt already, although this did cause many to overlook my ic concerns. I really hope you do get your stitch, it really seems like what you want the most to feel like you've done all you can. :hugs:

Sherrie- glad you're ok and getting through the worst. I often think of you and wonder how it's going. Keep baking away, you're doing yourself and buns proud :hugs:

Sweetpea- glad things are a little calmer. Keep resting. :hugs:

NK - sorry you've had such a rough ride with your doc. I hope all is calm, your stitch is holding. As lizzie said the funnelling will happen,which is why it's good you have a stitch to hold it all together. Are you on progesterone too? It may be worth asking for it if you're not as it can strengthen the cervix. Before stitch at 20 plus weeks I was 13mm and funnelling. Post stitch and progesterone at 29 weeks I was 35mm and no funneling. That was with complete bed rest too. It can and does reverse. Good luck and keep resting :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

When it gets to just my stitch holding the baby in there, what will it feel like?

I know the baby actually can't come through the stitch, but I am aware that amniotic fluid can. So I'm not so worried about him/it (not 100% yet) falling out..

I'm more wondering if I will be able to feel/know, that its just the stitch holding me in. Will it hurt?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi all - sorry I've not replied to anyone for a day or so, one of twins has a tummy bug, and not had more than a minute to myself ;)

Ren - I am really worried about you having read your msg about contractions. Are you ok? How are the contractions now? Please let me know if you can love, will keep checking in. BH are common after stitch, and I know you have a history of them, but you sounded more concerned than usual hun? 

Sherri - if you were to tear thru the stitch, you would know. You would bleed and there would be pain. Remember, the stitch is there to stop this happening, and it is not uncommon for IC ladies to dilate to the stitch x

MA - I am at an absolute loss my sweet :( Unless there is some factor known only to these clinicians, I cannot understand why they would say stitching now is more risky than waiting. It is not rare to have proph stitches placed, but there are still many practitioners who are reluctant to do so unless the IC diagnosis is absolute (which it never can be). 

Like Helen, my consultant believed it best to pop the stitch in anyway, partly to reduce my anxiety, and partly because IC looked likely in my case. I too had had a previous full term baby, but she thought it best not to take any chances on the basis of "why not", since the risks of preventative stitches are minimal. 

She did say that many consultants refuse to stitch twin ladies because they are so high risk for lots of other reasons that there is no point, and in fact the stitch might cause more problems than it prevents when the twin lady inevitabley goes into ptl for other reasons!!!! That makes me so mad :( Apart from the weak cervix, my twin pregnancy was, and would have been plain sailing................without the stitch however it is likely I would have lost the babies at 16wks :( :(

DOn't pre empt the alternative opinion hun, you may be surprised and the new doctor might well be very supportive and share your view. I was lucky to happen upon quite maverick doctors, who were prepared to go against the general opinion and stitch me both as an emergency, and in the twin pregnancy - this was just down to luck however, because in the UK we don't get a choice of clinician.

I do hope your nxt appt is more productive hun. x


----------



## hulahoop09

Hiya

I am new on this bit of forum. I had abnormal smears and went on to have colposcopies and biopsy then abiut 5 yrs ago a lletz under general. I was told that it is very likely i would never carry to full term and may need stitch. I have mentiones to mw and she has put in notes re lletz but thats it. Not sure what happens now. Xx


----------



## jessabella

omg..wehre have i been..sorry have been away..and super super busy with Livvy..I know Ill never be able to get caught up properly..so will just start from here!! How is everyone..big wave to people I havent spoken to before..
We are doing well..right now trying to get Livvy on a schedule with feeding and sleeping..we are on day two..and she is responding well..anyway here are some up to date photos!!

Hope all is well and that you girls just starting the journey..Im here to tell you that it is all worth it and the cerlage does work ...make sure you get your rest, stay off your feet and take it easy and try (as hard as it is ) not to stresss too much...
 



Attached Files:







snooze with nanna.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 15









11w.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 8









7.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## rensben

Hello Lizzie,

Thank you for your concern. I started having lots of BH last week and then on thursday it changed and became more painful than usual. I had a lot of period like cramping and lots of lower back pain. I finally decided to go and get checked out last night at the hospital. Thankfully it is just across the street and they have a special emergency room for pregnant women. Everything checked out ok and my cervix is fine but the doctor said the only way to calm the contractions is lots of rest and that I shouldn't be picking up my son. This is really very hard as I am alone with him most of the time. My husband is away all of this coming week and I don't have any family close by so things are a bit difficult at the moment. Thanks again for checking up on me! Hope you and everyone here is doing well. It's so nice to have this forum to turn to. Take care everyone!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi jessabella,
You make me jealous, you all look so wonderful! And co-ordinated! I look like half my wardrobe just landed on me most days. With the two of them I usually have to make the choice of either eat or have a shower.

Olivia is just beautiful, I love the beatles outfit too. Take care and glad you're ok xxx


----------



## jessabella

HelenGee said:


> Hi jessabella,
> You make me jealous, you all look so wonderful! And co-ordinated! I look like half my wardrobe just landed on me most days. With the two of them I usually have to make the choice of either eat or have a shower.
> 
> Olivia is just beautiful, I love the beatles outfit too. Take care and glad you're ok xxx

awww bless you..well clearly you can see what I choose when the option is eat or shower/cordinate clothes!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jessabella, just BEAUTIFUL! Love those pics. Thank you for your encouragement and I look forward to hearing more about your beautiful little blessing!


----------



## nkbapbt

Jessabella - Love your pics! Olivia is too cute. 

And you are really stylin'! =)

MA - Your story sounds SO much like mine. So so so much. :hugs: I struggled after my doctor refused to stitch me to find any information to back up my side of things, to the point..I can't even offer you links. I am so sorry. I became a pro researcher after having Lakai, due to all his preemie/NICU issues. But either there just isn't much research (I stick to researching medical pages and such not just Google) about cerclages or it's well hidden (and I am member of a few medical journal libraries). 

My best advice would be to research preterm labor VS. IC and seek out another opinion.

:hugs:

Tomorrow is a huge milestone for us, 23.3 weeks...sigh. When I had our son. I can't say I am not nervous, even though I know its extremely unlikely anything remotely will happen. It's still a day that when followed with more days, weeks, months of pregnancy...will be full of guilt. 

:hugs: ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nkbapbt said:


> Jessabella - Love your pics! Olivia is too cute.
> 
> And you are really stylin'! =)
> 
> MA - Your story sounds SO much like mine. So so so much. :hugs: I struggled after my doctor refused to stitch me to find any information to back up my side of things, to the point..I can't even offer you links. I am so sorry. I became a pro researcher after having Lakai, due to all his preemie/NICU issues. But either there just isn't much research (I stick to researching medical pages and such not just Google) about cerclages or it's well hidden (and I am member of a few medical journal libraries).
> 
> My best advice would be to research preterm labor VS. IC and seek out another opinion.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Tomorrow is a huge milestone for us, 23.3 weeks...sigh. When I had our son. I can't say I am not nervous, even though I know its extremely unlikely anything remotely will happen. It's still a day that when followed with more days, weeks, months of pregnancy...will be full of guilt.
> 
> :hugs: ladies!

I can't wait until you pass that milestone. I know all too well the anxiety it brings. I'm 11 weeks today so one milestone is of course the first trimester and the second milestone is 22 wks for us. :thumbup: I'll be cheering with you when you finally pass that wk.

Thank you for your feedback. A friend of mine gave me a national obgyn site. Sadly, most of the articles are 30 dollars. My husband is an RN and he's going to check at the hosptial to see if he can access the site since it's for medical staff. He works with cardiac patients so he's unfamiliar with all the new OBGYN lingo. We've both been trying to research as best we can. Like you said, staying away from the google sites and trying to find more case studies and accurate information. As you've said, it's limited! I can't seem to find much and it's hard to believe there's nothing out there on the subject. Where is it all hiding?? I suppose within the medical community which is why they ask for thirty dollars for each article.:wacko:

I've decided to calm down a bit and we're going to go to the second opinion. I'm just praying that their conclusion is different. That they'll come across more confident with prevention instead of wait until my cervix is already compromised. :shrug:

I'll keep everyone updated after we see the perinatologist with the second opinion with hopes I can share some GOOD news.:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## lynz85

you may have already tried this but if you use Google scholar you will get only journal articles.... I used it a lot as a student.


----------



## lizziedripping

nkbapbt said:


> Jessabella - Love your pics! Olivia is too cute.
> 
> And you are really stylin'! =)
> 
> MA - Your story sounds SO much like mine. So so so much. :hugs: I struggled after my doctor refused to stitch me to find any information to back up my side of things, to the point..I can't even offer you links. I am so sorry. I became a pro researcher after having Lakai, due to all his preemie/NICU issues. But either there just isn't much research (I stick to researching medical pages and such not just Google) about cerclages or it's well hidden (and I am member of a few medical journal libraries).
> 
> My best advice would be to research preterm labor VS. IC and seek out another opinion.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Tomorrow is a huge milestone for us, 23.3 weeks...sigh. When I had our son. I can't say I am not nervous, even though I know its extremely unlikely anything remotely will happen. It's still a day that when followed with more days, weeks, months of pregnancy...will be full of guilt.
> 
> :hugs: ladies!

:nope::hugs:


----------



## lynz85

nkbapbt i hope it went smoothly yesterday and your little one is still cooking :)


----------



## HelenGee

Hi nk, hope all is calm with you.

Rachael- hope you're ok. I know you had a difficult delivery and just wanted to check you're ok x


----------



## HelenGee

Is everyone ok? I hope all those babies are staying put. Xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So far so good for me. I have my second opinion on Wed. I'm SO NERVOUS. I've been looking up studies and the ones I keep finding keep saying there's no evidence that early cerclaging helps and actually causes MORE issues in the rest of the pregnancy. :wacko: The only study I found that may give us what we want is a French study. Yeah, they'll listen to me now that I show them a french study. They have different criteria abroad is the first thing they'll say.

SO many Dr.'s are doing preventative cerclages, why does it have to be THIS are that is a pain in the bum. I'm just praying this second opinion will provide reason behind WHY they'll DO a preventative. 


Also I have a few questions for you ladies. One is that I lost my mucus plug last pregnancy which many of you already know. It got me to thinking. When you have the cerclage procedure, do they go through the mucus plug?! Is the mucus plug still there after the procedure??

Another question I have for you is I know there are those of you who have children at the time of cerclaging for your current babies. If your on bed rest, how do you care for your little ones?? I'm asking this because we'd like to have more children if possible and knowing about cerclaging and bedrest I keep wondering if it can be done. THEN, I thought about some of you ladies and thought I could ask YOU how you do it.

Thanks everyone. I'll keep you posted after our appointment on Wed. :thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - lol, you remind me of me when I was pregnant, worrying about the next pregnancy ;) I managed on bed rest because my kids were older, and I made sure that my dh changed his day to help out at critical times like tea time. I rested, but stood to cook, putting a chair in the kitchen to keep sitting throughout. THere are ways around it hun, and you'll find that things fall strangely into place despite all your concerns beforehand.

As for mucous plug, it stays in place. The stitch is sewn around the cervix, drawing it closed if already open, and keeping it closed if it isn't. The MP is high up in the cervix near the babies, and the stitch is placed below that point - even the Shirodkar which is placed higher up the cervix. A lost plug can replenish itself. You lost the plug previously because your cervix had begun to change. Nothing to worry about with an elective cerclage. Good luck with your appt, EC are placed frequently with absolute minimal risk in women with true IC. Just stick to your guns and explain how much it would reduce your stress to have oneplaced xxx


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi Everyone,

Im 18 weeks tomorrow with my preventative stitch. My one issue that i cannot seem to escape from is being plagued with thrush! I take creams and pessarys but i just feel like its still there or keeps coming back. Could this infect my stitch? Anxious times x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Krystal. :hugs: I'm so unfamiliar with all this myself that I don't know the answer but wanted to share a hug with you. I KNOW there are others on here that are so much more knowledgeable and will come by to post an answer for you. I pray that your infection would heal quickly.


Lizzie. I'm such a basketcase. Can you believe I'm already thinking ahead?? Goodness I have to put it on the backburner and focus on THIS child first. :lol: I just want to thank you for your comment. The responses from all you women have given me such courage and backbone that I wasn't afraid to be firm at the recent perinatologists appointment. I was courteous yet FIRM. I said thank you but I will also be getting a second opinion.

Tomorrow is the second opinion and already I'm starting to feel a WHOLE lot better! I found myself on the phone with the rude records keeper for the hospital who said she'd send the records tomorrow sometime. I told her that my appointment was in the morning and If I hadn't gotten them I'd go DIRECTLY to the CEO of the hospital ONCE AGAIN since it was THEIR neglegence that caused the death of my son!! Needless to say, her sharp attitude changed to a nice one and I assured her I would be calling in the morning to be sure the records get to the office since I'm driving 2 hours away for my second opinion. :thumbup:

I also had my 1st appointment with the Dula today at our home. 2 hours later and I feel confident that I have someone who will advocate for the kind of care we want while also helping us through the emotional aspect of the birth and delivery of this new little one. She's going to meet with us a few more times prenatally as she said she is going to try to help me find some comfort and JOY with my new little one. I've kept such a distance that I'm afraid I haven't bonded as much as I did with Jackson. My heart hurts and I'm also afraid that upon birth not only will I be crying for this new baby, but all the feelings from the loss of my Jackson will come up. I'm concerned about post pardum depression, which she says she's going to watch closely post pardum and also help us through now and then. SO worth the money for the sanity. She said she'll be sure if we decide to stay with our local hospital that we won't have the same room and the new room will have a lamp, nice blankets and a few other details to make it feel like "Home". :cry: SUCH a relief I feel as though I can BREATHE with just a bit of comfort in all this. Tomorrows appointment will help me with a plan and hopefully set me at total peace so I am able to move forward and not only find JOY but also bond with my little one.

Lizzie. Thanks again about the mucus explanation. It's been one I keep watching for in the toilet as I've had a small amount and I've kept reminding myself it's normal. Your insight shows me all is well up there right now and praise God that I have no infection right now. What a relief since having the clindamycin at the 4th wk.

Love and :hug: to you all!!


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well..sorry I haven't been around much, thank you for everyone who was asking how I was or sending out good vibes!

Sherri....where are you? How are you?

:hugs: to everyone, needed or not! :wink:

Here is a link to my new blog if you are curious what's up with us....Blog

We have had a bumpy road. But baby girl is still hanging in there, by a thread! he he...I know I shouldn't joke, but you need to laugh some times too.


----------



## Sherri81

Hey everyone.

I am still here. Just got released from hospital yesterday, so I've been trying to just take it easy and esae back into a 'normal' routine. I'm just so exhausted at this point as sleeping in a maternity ward is not the best place at any time, but almost 3 weeks of it.... Whoa! Little to no sleep most times... And even just adjusting to regular food and regular amounts of food is something strange. Everything, no matter how little the portion size, makes my stomach feel streched. I am so used to eating on THEIR time schedule, what they fed, their portion sizes and lukewarm. So now pretty much everything makes me sick...

I had an ultrasound on Sunday afternoon. It was external, and on a very tiny screen, but she says it appears as though my cervix is still about 2.5cms long. She said even if she is out a bit (she was getting readings from 2.4-4, and we know there is no chance of a 4), there is still 'quite a bit of lenght' for someone like me. It is definatly over 1.5cm, there doesn't appear to be beaking or funnelling or dipping of membranes. She made me bear down a bit (which made me so nervous so I didn't do it hard at all), and she said there was no changes with that.

As far as she can tell there is good fluid volume, tons of movements etc... She said she couldn't be happier at how things are going. Of course, even though I have reached viability (which I don't talk about as its still not good enough), we are hoping for a bit longer. With every day I get nervous though because I don't know how to be pregnant after 25 weeks. Will I have the same signs of labour that I did with Devon and Greg? Will there be time to ship me out to a larger center? I don't know what to expect anymore...

So its just a confusing, worrisome time right now, even though I made it over the 24 week hump. I'm still worried and my main fears are that I won't know what early labour is now, and that I will miss a sign, and that the baby will be born up here without a chance of survival. So that is my main fear right now.

As for thrush/yeast infection... I have been suffering for almost 3 weeks now, as they decided to treat me aggressively at the hospital for PPROM, even though I obviously didn't have that. So for the first 48 hours that included 2 grams of ampicillin and 2 grams of erythromyacin by IV per day. After 48 hours, I had no more veins left and had blown too many, so they switched me to oral, 1 gram ampicillin and 1 gram erythromyacin a day. That is aLOT of antibiotics!! After the first 4 days, I was given diflucan by the on call OB, Dr Gill, as Dr Johnson was in Hawaii. It got rid of the major itch and burn, but you could tell it was on the backburner, still festering. He assured me it wouldn't harm the baby or cause preterm labour, it would just be uncomfortable for me. When Dr Johnson did come back I reported the yeast infection as it was getting worse again. She didn't agree with the Diflucan treatment, so she didn't repeat it, although she said she doubted his one time treatment at 150mg would have harmed me or the baby. She once again suggested a 1 day treatment of Monistat or Canestan. 1 day only, as she is worried about the transmission of other bacteria into my vagina if I went for the 3 or 7 day treatment.

I had used the 1 day Monistat ovule at about 19 weeks. It burned like someone had poured acid on and into my vagina. I honestly thought I had killed the baby or something as it hurt that bad. It did end up clearing up, but the pain was intense.

After being released from hospital yesterday, I purchased the one day Canestan tablet. Once again, I DID NOT use the applicator, I just used my finger to insert it a little ways in. I made sure to wash my hands very well, dry them with a hair dryer, and my pants and underwear were already down and the package was open before I washed my hands, so once I washed the only thing my hands touched was the sterile pill and my vagina. Transmission of anything would be very low. It never burned, and I didn't get much discharge like with the Monistat, so I honestly though it wasn't working. But today, I feel SOOOO much better. No itching or burning and minimal dicharge, and the discharge is just little crumbles of the remaining pill coming out. So I think the Canestan was way better for me.

I also eat Activia yogurt daily, although it hasn't been proven to help with yeast infections. I know it is helping my guts, which are pretty much devoid of bacteria after all those antibiotics. I also use a probiotic called RePhresh Pro B. It is supposed to help colonize the vagina with good bacteria. I don't see how the passage would be from intestines to vagina, unless some of the bacteria exits the rectum through wiping etc, and then lives on the skin and progresses into the vagina. I don't know... But it hasn't hurt and it makes me feel like I am helping.

I also don't wash with any soap when cleaning my genitals, just water. I then forgo the towel dry and just use a hairdryer on low to blow dry my genitals. I figure the less moisture there is down there, the better. And lets face it, a towel can be a hot bed for bacteria, AND you won't get it completely dry anyways. I have also switched to washing ALL of my clothes, and towels in a non scented, dye free detergent, with no fabric softener or Bounce sheets. As soon as I feel even a teensy bit of discharge, which, lets face it, we all get, I change my underwear instantly, so I'm not sitting in a moist environment. I weat cotten underwear only, no liners or pads, and when I am sitting at home, loose clothes and I make sure to leave my legs open as oppsed to crossed etc, to increase air flow.

It sounds silly the measures I have taken, but before they put me on that massive regime of antibiotics, I wasn't getting ANY signs of yeast, which I get lots of just on a general basis. So maybe one thing was working, or maybe it was the whole combo, I don't know. But it did help, and I have every reason to believe that now that I am just on 250mg of Erythromyacin daily, that I will get things under control again.

So good luck on that.

MA good luck on the 2nd opinion tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else!

I will be travelling to Vancouver from April 11-13 for all of my heart workups. Much later than we had hoped, as I have never been that pregnant before, but what can you do. The first day, I have 3 appts at St Pauls to check my heart. The next day I have 2 appts at BC Women's, one for a detailed ultrasound of the baby, and an echocardiogram of his heart. Third day is an MFM appt at BC Women's.

Hopefully things work out.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NK, glad to hear baby girl is still doing well. I love the blog so far. :thumbup:

Sherri, I've been wondering how you were doing. My BV is gone now, I've had a little itching on the vaginal lips and started using monistat itching wipes and it's been working REALLY well. I go to bed in the buff to air it out and make sure no moisture gets in there. So far so good. :thumbup: 

Please keep us posted with your appointments in the next few weeks. I've been praying over the heart issue as well as the bed rest you were doing. Hoping all will be well and quiet for the rest of your pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys i had vag and uterine sep resected august 2010 im now 14w5d and had my 
first cervical scan 2day...im a little concerned as they said there is a line 
of maybe liquid to the right going through my cervix but there not sure if its 
funneling or not...i saw a doc not my specialist as she was away and he said to 
come back in a week and we will see whats happened then and if its the same or 
worse ill have to a a stitch...this is exsactly what sonographer wrote in my 
notes...overall length approx 3.96cm initial assesment possible dynamic changes 
noticed with an area of fluid approx 1.88cm extending from the internal os. this 
may represent early funneling. if this is the case remaining cervical length 
approx 2.08cm.

i am now worried as to weather i should be ok waiting to be seen in another week 
and was wondering what ure thoghts were also if i do have to have a stitch do u 
know what it involves thank you for reading im very confused and worried thanks 
x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kim. Do you have options open to you before your next scan? I.e, can you get a further scan before then, or push for a stitch in that time? Personally, if my cervix had funneled and shortened to 20mm by 15 wks I would be pushing for the stitch to go in sooner rather than later. Having said that, your clinician sounds very thorough, and not entirely certain that this is the case. 

If it helps, at my 21wk scan with the twins, it appeared at first glance like my cervix had dilated entirely thru the stitch due an area of "gunk" (consultants words), cervical mucous which appears on scan like a big black hole - mimicking an open cervix. On further inspection and after a very tense few minutes, she realised she had got it wrong, and in fact could see a very thin, long closed line running thru this black space. That was my closed cervix. On scan the cervix is a thin line, when it funnels the top of the line is a v-shaped black space, much like the letter Y. Funneling is very clear, cervical mucuos can make the whole area unclear. 

I think to see you again in a week is very good. There will still be time to get a stitch in at that point before dilation has occured. It is very rare for a lady with IC to dilate fully so early. If your cervix is beginning to show changes, then it is in its early stages. If you can request more action before then, then it can never hurt. If you can't then try not to stress too much - there's still time hun. In the meantime rest with your feet up as much as you can. I'm still not convinced your cervix is funneling chick - to do so at 14wks would be unusual xxx


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Kim. Do you have options open to you before your next scan? I.e, can you get a further scan before then, or push for a stitch in that time? Personally, if my cervix had funneled and shortened to 20mm by 15 wks I would be pushing for the stitch to go in sooner rather than later. Having said that, your clinician sounds very thorough, and not entirely certain that this is the case.
> 
> If it helps, at my 21wk scan with the twins, it appeared at first glance like my cervix had dilated entirely thru the stitch due an area of "gunk" (consultants words), cervical mucous which appears on scan like a big black hole - mimicking an open cervix. On further inspection and after a very tense few minutes, she realised she had got it wrong, and in fact could see a very thin, long closed line running thru this black space. That was my closed cervix. On scan the cervix is a thin line, when it funnels the top of the line is a v-shaped black space, much like the letter Y. Funneling is very clear, cervical mucuos can make the whole area unclear.
> 
> I think to see you again in a week is very good. There will still be time to get a stitch in at that point before dilation has occured. It is very rare for a lady with IC to dilate fully so early. If your cervix is beginning to show changes, then it is in its early stages. If you can request more action before then, then it can never hurt. If you can't then try not to stress too much - there's still time hun. In the meantime rest with your feet up as much as you can. I'm still not convinced your cervix is funneling chick - to do so at 14wks would be unusual xxx

thnak you so much for ure reply i have been worrying all afternoon....they did say it was hard to tell the difference between maybe gunk or funneling so because they wernt sure and it didnt look to much of a risk they said to leave and see what the nxt scan shows and hopefully if there is a risk or its got worse they can place a stitch ill be 15w5d so he said enough time to fit the stitch im praying i go back tough and they say it all looks fine thnak you for replying tough u have set my mind at ease a little :) :hugs: xxxx


----------



## nkbapbt

They also thought my cervix was actually wide open from the stitch up on my last scan, however I had a cyst which was mimicking funneling. I do have some funneling but not nearly as bad as first glance. I was told fluid, cysts and such (gunk) were often mistaken for funneling a lot. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, the appointment with the second opinion proved to be disappointing. They looked at the records and basically said word for word what the current perinatologist said.

Though they don't know without a shadow of a doubt if it truly ISN'T Incompetant Cervix they say they KNOW without a shadow of a doubt that it IS Pre Term Labor and refuse to give me an early cerclage because they say it can disect the uterus if I start contracting with cerclage from PTL. I left pretty much in tears as I suspected much of this area's perinatologists agree with one another. There are no more options for me for other perinatologists.

I'm having a hard time bonding with my baby because I'm afraid I'll lose this one too. I'm afraid to love this baby. I DO love this baby SO much but this waiting to see what happens makes me want to put a wall up so I don't have to feel the same pain again. I don't even want to have the party this weekend for the family to even tell them. I just want to hide in the house until 36 wks if I can make it that far. :cry:

I have to trust in THE Great Physician, My Lord and Savior. The one who created me, loves me and created the child inside of me. We've done all we can and now it's just a matter of trustin Him now.

So, my next appointment with our current perinatologist is Friday. I should be having a cervical length scan then and every two weeks prior to that. At wk 16 they'll prescribe 17P shots to calm the uterus and I think I'll just put myself on bed rest with light duty for the remainder of my pregnancy.

I hope I will be able to get the compounded drug 17P as the pharmaceutical company has put a cease and desist letter to many local compound pharamcists so that they can release the drug which was usually 10.00 a dose to a now 5000.00 a dose and I'll need 20 doses. It's about 30k. If you watched NBC nightly news, you saw the drug first hand. Without this drug, the perinatologists will do nothing further to prevent what happend last time in any other way. :shrug: :cry:

I feel so helpless and without safe choices. I'm at the beckon call of the physicians with the same fears of cerclaging. :shrug:


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, so are they talking about rupturing your uterus if you go into Preterm Labour with a stitch in place? If that's the case, then they really only need to worry about that one with the Transabdominal or the Cervico Isthmic Cerclage. Both of those are placed at the highest point of the cervix, where the uterus ends and the cervical neck begins.

If you have PTL, what will happen is your cervix will not be able to dilate, and there will be no outlet for the pressure building up inside your uterus, because naturally, the pressure would find a release through the dilating cervix. So without a release, they fear that the uterus would rupture.

That was why I ended up shying away from both of those surgeries in the end.

But as you may remember, I had the McDonald stitch in place throughout my entire labour and delivery with Devon. The stitch was NOT removed until after she had delivered, and after she had died. I reminded them it was in there, which was when they chose to remove it. I still have an intact uterus, as you may have figured by now. My labour proceeded normally, but as contractions got worse and worse, I just tore a hole beside my natural cervical opening, and the stitch, and therefore my natural cervix, were pushed to the side. I did not rupture my uterus. I simply tore a new hole. Obviously not an ideal situation still, but its not a ruptured uterus by any means.

Now I have a modified Sharodkur, which is halfway up, and is done with Mercilene tape. They said they baby CAN'T come out through this, HOWEVER, if I do go into labour early with it in, it will tear when it comes down to it. The stitch itself may not break, but since it is only about 1.5 cms up, it can easily tear that much tissue if need be. That is way less than the 3.2cms I would have to tear through if I had the TAC or Cervico Isthmic. So yes, if it comes down to it, it will tear through instead of rupturing my uterus. But before it even comes close to that, I will be in extreme pain and I will be bleeding TONS!

So I'm not really sure why they are refusing the cerclage still...

And as almost anyone will tell you, its very hard to distinguish between true PTL and IC. Which comes first?? Does the cervix shorten and start dilating first without people noticing and then all of a sudden, at around 3cms dilation you start contracting, which is when people notice and they say you have PTL. Or do you start contracting first which causes the cervix to shorten and then dilate?

It seems like there is great confusion between the two, which is why it is hard to say for certain which is which, which is why it seems alot of people get treated for both.

For instance, with Greg, we are almost certain it was true IC. I started spotting at 24+0 exactly. It was light, so I didn't make much of it, but by 24
+2, it became bright red and there were membranes in it. I went for a scan and was just over 1 cm left in cervical lenght. Nothing like this had been noticed on my 21 week scan. I was in NO pain, however. So I had no idea why they were shipping me out so quickly. I had no pain in fact for the first 2.5 days that I was in Victoria. It wasn't until the 3rd day or so that I was there, that I started getting severe back pain and bleeding. But they never did check me again. It wasn't until the 4th day, I believe, that I had an ultrasound where they saw no fluid left and I was 2cm dilated, which was when the pain picked up dramatically. So really, all of the shortening and initial dilation, caused almost no problems whatsoever. NOW, if I had have just showed up at 24+6 when I really started having pain etc... they would never have had a number of scans showing how my cervix had changed, so they would have just said PTL. But because I went in when there was spotting, and because they performed ultrasounds, they realized I was shortening and dilating with no pain and little symptoms, just bleeding and mucous discharge.

Obviously, with Devon, the pathway was much different, with a severe infection causing contractions to begin which caused my cervix to change. Very different, and hopefully a one time only, situation.

So really, I don't know why they are being so strict in their classification of you. As for the P17 shots, have you ever thought about just using the Progesterone suppositories? I initially wanted the P17 injections as well, and I do qualify for them, however, they are only just being re tested in Canada, so there are only certain centers in which you can get them, with Edmonton and Vancouver being those places I think. I don't live in either, so I wasn unable to get them. Instead, I am using Prometrium suppositories, 100mg, 2x a day, inserted rectally. So far they have seemed to work for me, and for a 1 month dose, 60 pills, its about 90 bucks. So if the shots don't seem feasable, maybe look into this.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you Sherri. 

I don't think they're just worried about rupturing alone. I know they both said something about the preventative MacDonald stitch Risks puncturing the rectum and or the bladder as well as in conjunction with the rupturing. As far as risk during labor would be tearing of tissue or amputation of the cervix from the contractions.

Whatever the case, I fought for the stitches and even asked them what the issue would be to give the stupid 17p injections in conjunction with the Macdonald stitch and then if it's really a big deal and I start feeling contractions to take the darn thing out? :shrug: She said by the time I figured out I was having contractions and it was tearing through I may not get to the hospital in time and could possibly amputate part of my own cervix.

There is no possible way any of them will fold! Now I just have to have my cervix measured and hope if it truely IS IC, that they catch it in time. They're putting all they're flippin eggs in one basket thinking the 17P will stop EVERYTHING and will bring on a natural pregnancy.

I'm honestly scared, but the mere fact they all seem to be firm with no budging to my concern and need to have prevention with cerclage, I must fully trust that God will help us through. I'm SO frustrated with medical here. If I could get to NYC 5 hours there and 5 hours back, if I could filter through the Dr.'s that believe in preventative cerclages here....Now I sit here and wait. If anything, I'll put myself on limited daily skills and later on bedrest if they plan to only do the 17P.

Do any of you know anyone who had made it through on bedrest and 17p injections? I'm praying for a happy ending experience from someone.

My husband and I have decided that we're going to save our money and I think we're moving out of New York in the next two years. We're going to take some vacations and find a good hospital for him to work at, while also looking a good family locations as well as excellent prenatal and high risk care. In the meantime, I have to work with what I've been given right now. I'm going to try to get rid of this sour attitude and focus on loving my baby and pray that somehow we'll make it through this situation with a healthy, beautiful baby carried to term in October.

Also, You've given me hopefully an option I can use in the case the 17p becomes nonexhistant. We have to compound pharmacies that are carrying it but it's only a matter of time before they too receive the cease and desist letters from the dumb Makena pharmaceutical company. Did anyone see the NBC National News? Makena was actually on it. Hopefully the media will bring spotlight to it and they will work this issue out.


----------



## kimbotrav

hi i wrote on here yesterday the docs saisd i may have the beginings of funneling in the cervix but they wernt sure so i have another scan on wednesday but they said if i have any pain in the mean time to go up to meternity ward...well yesterday i had some uncomfy cramps and bit of pain in my back but it down to the internal scan but this morning im getting a pressure kind of aches and fullness along with some cramping im thinking maybe its because i may need a poo so i am waiting to go to see if it eases it but if it doesnt do u think i should go up the hospital?????? thanks just really dnt know what to do xxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Kim - always get checked if you have ANY doubts hun. That said, there are many pregnancy symtpoms which are normal, and most women don't even notice. Us IC ladies understandabley tend to micro manage every twinge, imagining it to be a sign of threatened labour or cervical dilation :( If nothing but to put you rmind at ease, why not go in? Remember tho hun, I was in tears daily, convinced I was experiencing PTL, and it never came to anything, nor were the symptoms affecting my cervix. Take care x

MA - I am dumbfounded hun. The extreme complications your docs talk about are rare, and virtually unheard of. PTL is a risk for us all, and after having the stitch placed, we all have to be aware for a few days of the slight risk of miscarriage. IF it does happen, the stitch can be removed before any tearing or rupturing. The biggest risk is tearing thru the cervix - this would leave you with lacerations which may compound the IC issue. As soon as preterm labour shows itself, then you get to hospital and the stitch is removed. As Sherri says tho, the stitch usually holds, and the cervix dilates above and below - it rarely tears thru. 

I laboured for a week after the emergency stitch went in, I bled and had massive contractions. My daughter even pushed her foot thru the stitch. It still held firm, and had to be cut to deliver her head. There was no damage at all to my cervix - in fact the only damage which had occured happened during the "normal" full term delivery of my large first child. A much more common reason for damaging the cervix.

Damage to the cervix can happen for a myriad of different reasons, but it is rare. Having a cervical stitch placed electively is low down on the list of causes. There is a generally held belief that sutures often don't address the real issues for PTL, and so are a waste of time and resources at best, and at worst increase the threat of complications. I don't share this belief! 

In my twin pregnancy, the threat of PTL was high for issues other than my IC, but that doesn't mean dealing with the IC was a waste of time - it eliminated at least one of those risks. Thankfully I had a doc who shared that belief.

I am so sorry you cannot get thru to your clinicians love. They seem resolute that your problems last time did not lie with IC. At this point I guess you have to move forward chick, and try to restore your faith in this pregnancy. Easier said than done I know.

The fortnightly scans are good, they will diagnose any potential issues in time to place a stitch, if it is necessary. After that, I cannot stress enough how valuable resting is - I am certain that's what got me thru to term. Sending you a big hug sweetheart. I know how terrified you are, but I also know that I have been proven wrong when my instincts were telling me I would loose my babies. Despite the stitch I was utterly convinced I wouldn't make it, but did. Keep in touch hun, we are here to help and support xxx


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> Kim - always get checked if you have ANY doubts hun. That said, there are many pregnancy symtpoms which are normal, and most women don't even notice. Us IC ladies understandabley tend to micro manage every twinge, imagining it to be a sign of threatened labour or cervical dilation :( If nothing but to put you rmind at ease, why not go in? Remember tho hun, I was in tears daily, convinced I was experiencing PTL, and it never came to anything, nor were the symptoms affecting my cervix. Take care x
> 
> MA - I am dumbfounded hun. The extreme complications your docs talk about are rare, and virtually unheard of. PTL is a risk for us all, and after having the stitch placed, we all have to be aware for a few days of the slight risk of miscarriage. IF it does happen, the stitch can be removed before any tearing or rupturing. The biggest risk is tearing thru the cervix - this would leave you with lacerations which may compound the IC issue. As soon as preterm labour shows itself, then you get to hospital and the stitch is removed. As Sherri says tho, the stitch usually holds, and the cervix dilates above and below - it rarely tears thru.
> 
> I laboured for a week after the emergency stitch went in, I bled and had massive contractions. My daughter even pushed her foot thru the stitch. It still held firm, and had to be cut to deliver her head. There was no damage at all to my cervix - in fact the only damage which had occured happened during the "normal" full term delivery of my large first child. A much more common reason for damaging the cervix.
> 
> Damage to the cervix can happen for a myriad of different reasons, but it is rare. Having a cervical stitch placed electively is low down on the list of causes. There is a generally held belief that sutures often don't address the real issues for PTL, and so are a waste of time and resources at best, and at worst increase the threat of complications. I don't share this belief!
> 
> In my twin pregnancy, the threat of PTL was high for issues other than my IC, but that doesn't mean dealing with the IC was a waste of time - it eliminated at least one of those risks. Thankfully I had a doc who shared that belief.
> 
> I am so sorry you cannot get thru to your clinicians love. They seem resolute that your problems last time did not lie with IC. At this point I guess you have to move forward chick, and try to restore your faith in this pregnancy. Easier said than done I know.
> 
> The fortnightly scans are good, they will diagnose any potential issues in time to place a stitch, if it is necessary. After that, I cannot stress enough how valuable resting is - I am certain that's what got me thru to term. Sending you a big hug sweetheart. I know how terrified you are, but I also know that I have been proven wrong when my instincts were telling me I would loose my babies. Despite the stitch I was utterly convinced I wouldn't make it, but did. Keep in touch hun, we are here to help and support xxx

thnak you so much for ure reply i went and i have a bad uti :) so at least its easily treated xxxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you lizzie. :hugs: I'll keep everyone posted as time goes on. It's time to "rest" as you've mentioned and just keep watch as they measure every two weeks. Thank you for ALL your encouragement and advice. Though I couldn't change their minds, it really all makes sense to me and I'm quite disappointed it didn't work out in our favor.


----------



## berryblue290

Well I am 2 Days away from being overdue, Bed rest really works!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi, 

I've just noticed in the news that Kym Marsh (British actress) has had a baby girl at 35 weeks. All is well, apparently she was diagnosed with ic after the loss of her baby a few years ago. I just find it interesting to hear about others , especially in the media, who have this terrifying complication, hopefully it will help to prevent others losing their babies by raising awareness.

She was also put on bed rest, and has commented that she didn't feel comfortable preparing for the baby's arrival as she was scared at what might happen. 

Well done Kym, it just goes to show how important bed rest is for us ic ladies.
Xx

Berry blue - that's fantastic news, you can go for that run around the block now!

MommyA - I just don't get what your docs are so afraid of. However, Michelle did make it through with progesterone pessaries and bed rest. It does work. I just wish they would do the stitch to give you more peace of mind x

Sherrie- you're doing brilliantly, big big hugs to you xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yes, me too dear friend. I've just decided to put myself on bedrest once I start taking the shots in 3 wks. They've started the cervix measuring today. I was perterbed with the scan tech as she did a quick scan on the belly and our scan pic looks like a cloud. No baby in site. She refused to give us a clearer shot while she did the internal scan. The OB met with her and gave her a talking to. I was in tears as this is my means of finding joy just SEEING the baby and KNOWING the baby is alright. I was devistated with what the tech did today.

Luckily I have an anatomy scan in two weeks in a totally different facility so I'm praising God for this.

My husband and I are saving our money. We've decided enough is enough. We moved back here to CNY a few years ago and we're just not happy hear. The medical community is tough here, the taxes are high,and it's making it hard to grow here further than we already have.

So we're going to take a few vacations once the baby is born to different areas and my husband is going to check out cardiac hospitals he'll fit in with to work at, while I'll be searching for good prenatal hospitals and excellent perinatologists who will be more agressive with their approaches. We're also hoping to find a nice location to raise a family and settle down to buy an affordable house. We figure we'll finish things up here over the next two years, take our vacations to find the best fit for US and move.

I'm so glad to know there are those who've made it with bed rest and 17p injections alone. It DOES give me some hope. I just wish for that extra protection. ((sigh))

Love to you all sweet friends. :hugs:


----------



## dippy

Hi ladies. Hope u r all well. 

Lizzie i need advice or anyone who had the cerclage/preterm babies and got to near enough term. 

Firstly id b happy to announce im 30 weeks preggo whoooo hooo the most pregnant iv ever been. lol iM luving it at this point i dont even care about spd and all my other crappy problems i just want more days and more weeks. i have so much more faith that ill get to much nearer term-hopefully. I just want that feeling of bringing baby home with me without the neonatal unit in site.

Anyway i needed advice on what u done in pregnancy. i mean iv been on bed rest since wk 20 but now with a 10 month old preemie toddler i really dont want to burden my mum and sisters anymore so wanted to do abit more for myself.

at the moment i jus shower/use toilet and thats it. Im wondering what ur limits were. i mean did u get up at all-cook-go up and down stairs-wash up- anything. Or did u do complete bed rest? just a bit of advice wanted 2 c how I can start helping myself and my baby and my parents. I wont overdo it but im sure that little bit will help.

I just dont know how to start-i start worrying that if i do abit and then get contarctions and end up in hospital then ill blame the fact that im not on pure bed rest.

What would you ladies recommend. ?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Dippy. That's a tough question love. If you feel fine, no pressure or cramps etc then it's probably ok to increase your activity levels - within reasonable limits. I personally stuck to almost complete rest, and only got up for the toilet, the occasional shower, and to make the odd lunch/dinner. I felt physically wrecked, and had all kinds of tightenings, pressure and aches and pains so I daren't move. This was probably due to it being twins tho, and in a way I'm glad I was forced to rest because I'm not sure that with the extreme size of the boys I would have made it otherwise - for reasons related to carrying twins, and NOT my cervix.

Remind me Dippy, was the stitch placed at 12wks, or later on? x


----------



## dippy

hey hun.

well my stitch was placed at 19+4 but my cervix had just shortened from 4.5 to 2.5 but no funelling or dilatation but i undoubtedly needed the stitch.

i have real bad spd at the moment but lots of women get that so im hoping that in return doesnt affect the cervix/stitch.

should I just stick to bed rest for maybe another 2 weeks. I mean iv had this much help and support surely they wont mind another 2 weeks. :wacko:


----------



## lizziedripping

I'd say if you can squeeze two more weeks bed rest in then you should chick. It's only a few more weeks now, and then you'll pretty much be back to full fitness, and all this will be behind you. It really is worth it to take a full-term baby home x


----------



## mich1365

Sherri, Dippy, MA...so glad you are all still holding on. But what frustrations. I DID see the news with the report on the 5k progesterone shots. I was sick watching that for all the mom's who know they pre-term labor and need these. Its infuriating and disgusting and the govt better step in FAST. 
As for the bed rest, I only got up for quick every other day showers and bathroom breaks until 35 weeks. Water broke 5 days after getting up. I could feel the pressure building each day and so it was no surprise when it broke and I was thrilled that the nightmare was soon to be over. MA..they refused to stitch me too...several peri's all citing many of the same reasons, minus the pre-term labour risk since I went to 37 weeks with my 1st born. 
Caring for a toddler is very hard, even when you have the help as I did. I agree with Lizzie that it just works itself out. BUT the emotional aspect of not being able to take care of your own child is not to be underestimated. I was putting my toddler to bed the other night, after being off bedrest for months, and started to cry just thinking of all the nights I missed this beautiful experience and remembering how much he missed me too. Its all worth it, but still just plain hard.
We are all well, minus the baby still working out his digestive issues. Reflux is gone but now he is not pooping much. He goes for 7 day stretches. They say that is fine for a breastfed baby if they dont seem uncomfortable, but the problem is that 50% of the time he does and can not sleep. That is taking a big toll on us all. Going to the doc again....
Love and best wishes to everyone.
Michelle


----------



## Sherri81

Hi everyone!!

Hope everyone is hanging in there; and that's for everyone who has their babies, and those that are still pregnant.

I am now, officially, the most pregnant I have ever been in my entire life! I delivered Greg at 6:20AM on 25+0, and here it is now... 25+0, and 5:35PM. So I have officially gone where I have never gone before.

I thought about posting that in 2nd Tri, but I think I'm still superstitious.

Feeling okay still, thank God. For the most part I am kicking back at home, but I do get up to use the washroom (obviously), and I have walked a few laps in the back yard, or I walk some laps through all of our dining rooms. I have been to the store for short trips every now and then. Was actually out for 2.5 hours today. Got flowers for Devon's grave, was looking for crib sheets, got some groceries, went to look at fabric stores, then went out to the cemetary. I did alot of sitting in the Jeep in between, lol. But I figure I would like to see what my cervix looks like on Wednesday after doing things like that, since I am looking at an 8 hour car ride on Sunday. I want to see how I hold up with light activity. Plus I have to keep my blood flowing with my clotting issue and heart issue.

So yeah, so far so good. Should be interesting to see whether I have beaked or funelled on Wednesday. Obviously I hope not, but I had to see how I was holding up realistically. I honestly feel pretty good and pretty normal though. When things started going south with Greg and Devon, I started getting this bad gut feeling (22 weeks with Greg and 21+4 for Devon), and so far I don't have that bad gut feeling. I just feel like a normal, uncomfortable pregnant woman.


----------



## lizziedripping

Brilliant news Sherri :yipee: I know it's still early days, but for you things have normally started "kicking off" by now so things are (dare I say it?) looking good. So thrilled, and fingers crossed for the TVU :hugs:


----------



## Kiki09

Hi I wonder if I could pick you lovely ladies brains, I had a colposcopy about 9 years ago. 2 years I had to deliver my baby at 15 weeks but I did not dilate and the surgeon came and had to manually remove my baby, he had got as far as my cervix I think and then nothing. At the time they told me that The scaring on my cervix from the colposcopy is what caused the problems and that I would need a ceaserean when I get pregnant & come to give birth. I am worried about this pregnancy as I feel "a bit heavy" at times already & if I put my arms under my little bump it feels better straight away. Should I mention my colposcopy to my midwife & consultant or am I being paranoid?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

I just got back from a jaunt in the hospital. I ended up with a stomach bug and diarrhea. Violently vomiting for 9 hours straight and having diarrhea every time I vomited. It was HORRIFYING.

Anyways, during the process we had a pretty thorough sonogram to be sure the baby was alright. They took a sonogram to see the baby, my colon and my cervix. In the process they found I have a heart shaped uterus or septated. I guess it's another issue that can cause preterm losses. SO, it's going to the perinatologists office and we're going to discuss whether they'll continue the protocal they already have in place with 17p shots and measuring the cervix OR if they'll cave and do the preventative stitch. It could be an answer to prayer thanks to the sonogram. We'll see what the perinatologist says.

Anyways, after a horrific stay at the ER, I was transferred to the labor and delivery unit where they had to keep giving me saline and some other kind of bag to rehydrate me and feed me something similar to gatorade because of the baby. They found bacteria in the stool so I was given a bag of flagyl, another bag of something for acid reflux as the 9 hour vomiting session caused quite a bit of rawness and acidic feeling. THEN they found out I was low on potassium and had to have two bags of potassium and two more doses by mouth.

Finally I was able to leave last night with a little nudging that I was ready to go home. The diarrhea hasn't come since this morning and though I have a headache and feel like I've been run over by a truck, I'm glad the baby is okay.

They've given me a 14 day dose of oral flagyl to continue to get rid of the bacterial issue.

I slept most of the day today and my blood sugar runs low, but nothing too low. 

I've been nervous about the flagyl as I hear all kinds of negative things. I'm 13wks3dys today. I know many of you have had flagyl. Do you think it's safe?? They keep saying they wouldn't give it if it wasn't, but I've heard some scarey stories.

As for the 17p, after the news story, the gov't decided they won't enforce the cease and desist letters that were sent to the compound pharmacies around the nation making the cheaper version of Makena. So I should be just find with it in 3 weeks time. What a praise report that is!!

Hoping your all doing well and I'll continue to keep you updated one the stitch issue as the wks get closer.

I can't thank each of you enough for the support and encouragement you've shared with me.


----------



## lizziedripping

Kiki hun, welcome. It is always worth mentioning your gyny history to your consultant. THe pressure yu describe can be normal, and at this stage is probably due to usual pregnancy aches and pains, but it can also be a warning sign of a weak cervix. Given your colposcopy, cervical scarring and previous losses, I'd not take any chances chick. Get onto them straight away, if nothing else they can give you regular scans to check the cervical length. Do you know the starting length of your cervix btw?

MA - So sorry you have been suffering. Yuck, nothing worse than a tummy bug, especially when pregnant :( Let's hope some good comes of it, and the stitch is placed afterall eh hun? Are you taking good care of yourself MA? You sound low on a lot of generalised vits and minerals - I fear that you have neglected yourself amidst all the recent stress love. Rest well, and let hubby treat you like a princess for a few weeks to get you back to full fitness. In fighting for this baby, you are forgetting that you too need to stay well - typical of a caring Mum I think ;)

I don't know much about flagyl, but will do some "scouring" and see what I can find. Much love x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Lizzie,

Well, I think you may be right about the taking care of me issue. I'm resting now and Doug is actually bringing the tv upstairs and I plan to start light bedrest for now. I've been on vitamins though. The prenatal vitamins with Dha, vitamin b complex and vitamin D are what I've been taking. Though not since I've been sick though. I think in recovering and just light work is helping and having told the family finally of our news I've actually been feeling like it's all really and am more able to enjoy this pregnancy. I plan to find out the sex of the baby so I'm more able to bond with the baby now. I think I'm just ready to move on and enjoy this pregnancy. So hopefully the next 6 months will be without a hitch. :thumbup:


Sherri, I think you may have been on flagyl for bv right??


----------



## berryblue290

Mommy's Angel- i have a heart shaped uterus and was also on progesterone ( i did the suppositories) but I am overdue!! Wishing you all the best the bicornuate uterus caused a lot of bleeding for me in first trimester but it seem to have grown with the baby so *fingers crossed* doesnt seem like much of an issue for delivery. Good luck!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you so much berry blue. Did you have a cerclage or just the suppositories?? I haven't had any bleeding the first trimester and I'm just going into the second trimester. So praying all goes well then. Please keep me updated on your birth story. I'd love to hear how it all goes.

Thanks again for sharing your story. It gives me so much hope in this pregnancy.


----------



## Sherri81

MA, I believe as long as you don't take the Flagyl until the second trimester, that you are fine. All of the organs have developed their shape and function etc... they just need to grow after that... so the risk of taking anything like Flagyl in the 2nd trimester or after, is theoretical.

I have taken Flagyl orally anytime it could be questionable as to whether or not I had a BV infection. I took my first 7 day course of treatment at 14.5 weeks after my Sharodkur. I took it again almost 4 weeks later as I was having discharge that wasn't acting like Yeast. And I did a 2 day course while in the hospital as I started having some discharge again. I have another prescription of it sitting on my counter right now, to prevent that time when the pharmacies are closed etc, and I think I have BV.

I bet what they think you have if C-Diff. Its an intestinal bacteria that is opportunistic and will flourish in someone who is immune compromised or has been on antibiotics for a long time. This runs rampant in hospitals here. Flagyl is actually one of the only antibiotics which will kill off C-Diff. A 2 week course makes me think its this.

I think you should be okay. Two weeks seems excessive, but if its C-Diff, then you need to do it to get rid of it. In the long run the C-Diff would cause you worse problems. I think the only other one they can give you would be Cipro, and I think that one is worse in pregnancy.

Ultimately, they won't give you something unless you need it. They know you are pregnant, so I guess your need is the one they are managing for right now.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sherri81 said:


> MA, I believe as long as you don't take the Flagyl until the second trimester, that you are fine. All of the organs have developed their shape and function etc... they just need to grow after that... so the risk of taking anything like Flagyl in the 2nd trimester or after, is theoretical.
> 
> I have taken Flagyl orally anytime it could be questionable as to whether or not I had a BV infection. I took my first 7 day course of treatment at 14.5 weeks after my Sharodkur. I took it again almost 4 weeks later as I was having discharge that wasn't acting like Yeast. And I did a 2 day course while in the hospital as I started having some discharge again. I have another prescription of it sitting on my counter right now, to prevent that time when the pharmacies are closed etc, and I think I have BV.
> 
> I bet what they think you have if C-Diff. Its an intestinal bacteria that is opportunistic and will flourish in someone who is immune compromised or has been on antibiotics for a long time. This runs rampant in hospitals here. Flagyl is actually one of the only antibiotics which will kill off C-Diff. A 2 week course makes me think its this.
> 
> I think you should be okay. Two weeks seems excessive, but if its C-Diff, then you need to do it to get rid of it. In the long run the C-Diff would cause you worse problems. I think the only other one they can give you would be Cipro, and I think that one is worse in pregnancy.
> 
> Ultimately, they won't give you something unless you need it. They know you are pregnant, so I guess your need is the one they are managing for right now.

You hit it right on the nose Sherri. I have C-Diff. I have NO IDEA how I got it. Last time I was on antibiotics it was clindamycin for bv early in my trimester. I am now in my second trimester. Thank goodness because they got the positive for c-diff. I used to be an aide and I kept telling them it didnt seem like it. You know the smell when you have contact with it. it didn't make the whole room smell so I kinda figured it wasn't. Sorry for the tmi here.

We had family over that had the stomach bug, but if they had c-diff wouldn't they know it? The kids especially. I don't think it'd go away without treatment. The only other place I'd been which Doug reminded me was last friday we were at the perinatal center. It may be there I caught it.

I was trying to figure out if I had c-diff then what's the correlation to the violent vomiting. My husband thinks I had so much of the bacteria lingering in the belly that it caused the vomiting as well. So now we have clorox wipes all over the place and everytime I use the bathroom I wipe the seat down with clorox. How embarassing is that??

I'm concerned about infection now though. I wiped and had brown come out on the toilet paper from the vaginal area. light brown of course but enough to make me wonder what it is. Could it be yeast?? Just in case I have a cup of natural cranberry juice because I felt like it hurt a bit down there to pee. So was also wondering if it could be uti. Goodness. I've had enough with the issues. :lol: Thank you for putting my mind to rest. I was concerned but now that I hit the second trimester, I feel more confident about what you've said!


----------



## Kiki09

lizziedripping said:


> Kiki hun, welcome. It is always worth mentioning your gyny history to your consultant. THe pressure yu describe can be normal, and at this stage is probably due to usual pregnancy aches and pains, but it can also be a warning sign of a weak cervix. Given your colposcopy, cervical scarring and previous losses, I'd not take any chances chick. Get onto them straight away, if nothing else they can give you regular scans to check the cervical length. Do you know the starting length of your cervix btw?

~Thank you for your reply, I have no idea re the length of my cervix as I had never heard of incompetent cervix until my friend told me to her friend who had a colposcopy and her cervix was weakened by it, this got me googling and searching on here! I will def mention it to my midwife and to my consultant when I see him on the 21 April, like you say its better to make them aware than risk losing my baby!

:)


----------



## Susanah

Hi all
Flagyl = metronidazole 
It does cross the placenta but it not thought to pose a significant risk to foetus, used frequently in 2nd trimester. 2 weeks does seem like quite a long course, we would usually give 7-10 days, but everyone is different and everywhere is different.

Wow there is so much to catch up on... MA and Sherri glad you are doing well. 
MA - sounds like a horrible few days you've had. Hope you are recovering and getting pampered now :) I would get swabs done vaginally also as antibiotics cause thrush etc to flourish. C.Difficile is awful. poor you. 
Berryblue good luck!! wow exciting.

Welcome to the new people!

We are doing well. Baby is 4 weeks old tomorrow and Ive just loved every minute so far. I am going through all the first time mum things - like very sore nipples and exhaustion but am so totally besotted with my little girl that nothing is bothering me at all. Charlie Jane is still a bit yellow - and I have been ignoring it (as the babes I have seen in my own medical practice that have had true jaundice have always been much more yellow than she is).... BUT the health visitor has referred her to hospital and we are going tomorrow to get her bilirubin levels checked. I must take my medical hat off now !! or at least try to! 
Lizzie did your little girl have her operation?

Susanah


----------



## nkbapbt

MA - Massive hugs...I didn't have C-DIFF but I had a food poisoning much like it (which is kinda crazy since I don't eat meat and it came from meat...eww). And I literally wanted to just die. So I totally get how you were feeling and I am so sorry you went through that! :hugs: I hope things settle for you soon, as in ASAP.

Sherri - That's such good news. I don't know why, but I have always had a good gut feeling about your pregnancy. Which is odd because most of the time I don't get actually "feelings" about other people's pregnancies. :hugs:

I hope every one is ok, sorry I know I've likely missed people!


----------



## Sherri81

C-diff is like the easiest bacteria to pick up from a hospital/care home/medical center. Apparently it is resistant to everything but a 10% solution of bleach and water. So if someone has wiped etc and they have it on their hands and touches a sinck, a counter, a wall.... The bacteria will just live there until someone uses bleach and water to clean it. And most hospitals don't use that unfortunately.

The good thing is C-Diff on its own won't cause problems for the baby, just you. So the sooner its cleared up, the better. And yes, even though Flagyl is for BV and C-Diff, it can still lead to yeast over growth.

Thanks for the positivity my way nkbapbt. I've had a lot of people say they've had good feelings about this baby, which is good to hear. I just hope everyone is right lol.

I'm glad to hear you are doing well Susannah. Hopefully your little one's jaundice clears up soon.

I saw my OB again yesterday. Once again, all she did was an external ultrasound, and it appears as though my cervix is about 2.4-2.6cms long. She applied pressure to my fundus and there was no change from the amniotic sac. That was all after standing for 30 minutes in a fabric store... So it sounds as though everything is working well still. She said if I get to 32 weeks, then she will allow me up to do more things. She said she is starting to feel safer with this pregnancy, as he's had the steroids for over a week now and would be able to breathe if he was born now. But of course I am trying to keep him in as long as possible, as one day inside is the equivalent of three days growth outside the uterus, or so the Drs have told me. So I consider everyday that I'm pregnant to be one to 2 days less of a stay in the NICU in the end.

Baby appears to be growing good, and since it was just a small machine, she couldn't do measurements etc, but she estimates he is about 2 pounds now. So half a pound bigger than my biggest baby I guess.... lol. The only issue I'm having at this point with this pregnancy, is the GI issues from the amount of progesterone I'm on. My stomach hardly ever empties its food anymore, so I feel sick all the time. But hey, we're both happy if my only problem is a slow moving stomach...


----------



## JulieWoolie

I had a baby boy! 5 weeks early, and we've just spent 2 weeks in Special Care but we're now home and everything is fine. So to all the people who are worrying, be strong and rest up. I had a 2.1cm cervix at 20 weeks, but had no stitch. Took Cyclogest daily and rested. I did get signed off work as a teacher, too long on the feet but managed to get to 35 weeks without a stitch. Good luck to you all. I understand the heartache you are feeling, but be positive and trust in your body. x x x


----------



## lizziedripping

Susanah - beautiful little girl ;) Glad you're getting to grips with motherhood - it's hard work, but the best thing you'll ever do!

As for jaundice, Zach was very yellow til he was 8wks old, probably due to breastfeeding, but fortunately I had a HV who was more relaxed about the whole thing, and let it settle before sending us off to hospital. She allowed him 4wks, and tho he was still yellow, it had subsided so she let it go. He was completely fine by 3 mths. How did you get on today?

We opted out of op for Evie as it happens. A very lovely ENT guy said she would be growin gout of enlarged adenoid very soon, and it wasn't worth putting her thru the op. She breaths fine now - he thinks maybe it was the nasty virus we had before Christmas which made things worse for her. Certainly her sats didn't seem to be affected by the apnea, not significantly anyway. Thanks so much for asking x


----------



## kimbotrav

hi i posted a while back about my cervix maybe starting to funnel (this is first 
pregnancy after vag and uterine sep removal aug 2010) ...well i had my scan 
wednesday and my specialist called me 2day after reviewing my results and said 
she doesnt think its funneling but my cervix has shortened in a week....not what 
i wanted to hear....so i have another scan this tuesday and she said if there is 
more change i will be having a stitch fitted im really worried about it all 
last wed my length was 3.96cm and this wednesday it was between 2.79/3.09 what 
do you ladys think?? .forgot to add im 16 weeks thank you


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi again ladies. 

Well, I'm officially 14wks on Sunday. Since coming home from the hospital, Doug decided to bring the tv and everything upstairs to the bedroom. Since I decided to start my own bedrest two weeks from now when I start 17P injections, we thought it best that instead of climbing up and down the stairs to get to the bathroom, that with me recovering from the weakness I'd be better off upstairs where I'll be able to take it easy, have access to internet, tv and books as well as the bathroom.

I too have a question for you, but nothing too intense. I'm wondering for those of you who've been on bedrest for months at a time if you've ever had to get up to exercise your legs or arms. Or if you found you had muscle loss at the end of the bedrest upon delivering baby. I know that with many bed ridden patients your told to turn every so often as to not get bed sores and have also heard of having to do range of motion exercises to not lose muscle. 

I'm just wondering if in pregnancy the same rules apply. Are we at risk for blood clots if we dont move around?

Just a few questions I have since honestly I'm not on mandatory bedrest but taking it upon myself with all the information I've heard about bedrest and even those who weren't given the stitch how well bedrest has done for them. Where you encouraged to find some kind of range of motion during your down times??

Kim, I don't have an answer for you since this is all new to me as well, but I just wanted to send you a :hugs: The others in here are a wealth of information and I know they'll have answers to your questions.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kim. Would defo recommend the stitch hun since your cervix has shortened by a cm in a wk. At this stage it should be succesful, since your cervix hasn't begun to funnel or dilate. Good luck and keep us posted x

MA - I'd advise you to ask for some compression stockings for the duration. I had them - they are uncomfortable but worth it to avoid the risk of clotting. i wore them in the daytime only. After delivery it took me 3wks to recover from the initial section, and muscle weakness from bed rest. I was weak and achey, having to sit down frequently but despite having 4 kids to look after, it was manageable. Within 6wks I was drving and bounding up and down the stairs again - it was great to be back to normal tbh. Take care x


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Kim. Would defo recommend the stitch hun since your cervix has shortened by a cm in a wk. At this stage it should be succesful, since your cervix hasn't begun to funnel or dilate. Good luck and keep us posted x
> 
> MA - I'd advise you to ask for some compression stockings for the duration. I had them - they are uncomfortable but worth it to avoid the risk of clotting. i wore them in the daytime only. After delivery it took me 3wks to recover from the initial section, and muscle weakness from bed rest. I was weak and achey, having to sit down frequently but despite having 4 kids to look after, it was manageable. Within 6wks I was drving and bounding up and down the stairs again - it was great to be back to normal tbh. Take care x

thankyou :) i was wondering what happens when the do the stitch 2 are u put to sleep or epidural and how long will i be in hospital for thanks xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - standard procedure is to give a spinal aneasthetic, operation taking 20mins for a macdonald, or longer for a shirodkar. Usually they keep you in overnight, but some hospitals send you home the same day. For me recovery took a few weeks, but that was with a shirodkar which is more invasive. I had tightenings and menstrual-like cramps for a fewdays afterwards, and some light bleeding x


----------



## nkbapbt

I am totally freaking out...my cervix is starting to rip (really only slightly) around my stitch because it's opening. I am having massive cramps and bleeding (only light bleeding, frank blood). And the doctor is just saying "oh we have to wait and see...", I know that my cervix can remain stable even with this happening. But man oh man...the thought of ripping or tearing open down there...is freaking me out!


----------



## lizziedripping

Nk hun, only just seen your message - are you ok? Thoughts are with you darlin, let us know xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi NK, so sorry to hear about whats going on. Hoping and praying everything is going well over there. Please keep us posted when you can. 


AFM, I just bought some compression hose Lizzie. Goodness I should have waited for a Dr.'s slip. 32.00 for those suckers. :lol: I'll have her write a slip for a couple more so insurance will pay for them and I'll have a couple on hand. Thanks for the tip!!

:hug: to you all. Praying everyone of you is doing better and NK, I really hope this issue subsides somehow. :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

On March 29th at 19 weeks I went to hospital for blood in mucus. Come to find out I was dilated to a 1 and membrane was bulging a little. They watched me over night with lots of antibiotic cause of infection & did an ultrasound next morning that showed about the same. A few hours later during surgery I was already fully dilated and membranes bulging bigger than a mans fist and up his wrist the dr said. He sat there for 30 minutes during surgery thinking about what he could do & said "lord its in your hands now" & suddenly membranes went back in enough for him to put in 2 quick stitches (he called it a purse stitch)..dr says we got a miracle and very lucky. I stayed in hospital for a week (got out tuesday) & on strict bed rest...bed and toilet ONLY. He has me on antibiotics & progesterone pills & other meds. I've had lots of cramping since surgery but he says its normal and prescribed me naproxen. Since Thursday I've been having some tiny dots of blood like 1-2 dots a day...(red) not much at all & sometimes a tiny little clot...dr said light spotting can be normal but i'm so worried still. I go tomorrow for my regular 20 week ultrasound & wednesday to dr (the one that did my surgery) for another ultrasound to check stitch. Does the tiny drops of blood sound normal & did anyone else get it? I've also had tons of thick yellow/brownish mucus that he says is normal. Has anyone else had a successful pregnancy after getting an emergency cerclage while membranes bulging and fully dilated? I'm so scared!


----------



## Chrissy T

Hi there

I was so relieved to find this website and read your story-cannot thank you enough!! I feel like a bolt of lightening has just hit me and jolted me into action.....even more so than before.

I so empathise with your situation-I am 15 weeks 4 days of my second pregnancy (lost my first baby in 2003 at 16 wks due to incompetent cervix) 
:cry:

At 5 weeks the consultant decided i needed the cerclage stitch and booked me in. I had this last wednesday. I had read up re the op and how it should assist to keep my bubs in this time but on the day of surgery....it was not as easy as they or I had expected. 
The consultant told me after the op that my cervix had started to dilate and open and that my cervix is only half a cm where it should be 3cm. They did the stitch and closed the cervix but no guarantees and only time will tell.

I was asked if I had surgery to affect my cervix or my womb. I had lazer treatment for pre cancerous cells several years back but they said this should not have caused the shortened and soft cervix. Consultant was blunt and said I have a 50% chance of miscarrying still. I was and am gutted as I thought this gave me an 80-90% chance of success once it was in.

To top it all this saturday after the op-I thought my waters had broken and spent 7 hours up A&E and seeing my surgeon/drs to clarify my situation.

Am on two weeks bed rest from work. My boss is not impressed but my baby comes first! I really am trying to rest-they said, no sex, no swimming, no ironing, decorating, gardening, jogging and basically the whole pregnancy will be like this. I feel like a freak and so anoid and angry but now realise how common this can be 

It is only today that I have really realised I have to REST however hard it is...not go to work and give my bubs the best chance ever. I am scared of losing this baby and the mental affect that would hit me if I did and I am so relieved to hear that although my baby will be prem. it has a good chance of surviving from reading so many stories. 


I am on anti biotic cream and pessaries too and didnt realise how vital this treatment was until coming on this website. I cannot thank you enough for your wise words and heartfelt stories. midwifes and doctors are so rushed when you see them I don't feel I understood everything until today!

I am waiting to feel my baby move for the first time.............never got that far before.

My friends and I are praying my bubs arrives in September when its due but me feels that she or he could come way before and I want them to have the best chance so REST REST AND REST IT IS !!

Please take care of yourself and keep in touch.....

Chrissy
x




mpg1502 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I know there are several threads on this but just wanted to capture any up to date advice if possible.
> 
> I am 24 weeks + 3 days with my first baby. I had a cone biopsy done in 2002 for abnormal cervical cells (cin 3).
> 
> As soon as I knew I was pregnant I told everyone who would listen that I had had this invasive op and would potentially require a cervical stitch as my cervix may be weak. But they seemed confident that I would be ok as the op had been several years ago.
> 
> However, I started bleeding at 5 weeks. This continued right up until 19 weeks. (Apologies in advance for info but it seems relevant!). Sometimes there was just light pink spotting, other times brown/red blood and sometimes bright red blood. All varying amounts but with maybe only 2 or 3 days respite in between. There was also a considerable amount of mucus/discharge at times. No pain or cramps.
> 
> I had several scans in order to check the baby was ok and these were always fine. They could find no reason for the bleed. Eventually at around 17 weeks I was sent to see obs/gyn at John Radcliffe in Oxford. They took an internal scan of my cervix which showed it was within ordinary limits but was slightly short. He suggested because of my history and in view of the bleeding that I have a colposcopy in order to check there was nothing going on. My colposcopy was performed at 19 weeks + 6 days. All went well, no abnormal cells, no bleeding. I had follow up scan the following week and they said my cervix actually looked longer than before so we were really encouraged.
> 
> My next internal scan was booked for 3 weeks later. In between I had occasional hard tummy and that pulling sensation, but I just thought this was ordinary pregnancy complaints.
> 
> I continued on but just last week at 23 weeks + 3 days, I started to have a pulling/heavy sensation in my tummy when walking (stomach felt like it weighed a ton and moving was slow and laboured) and also some uncomfortable light pains in my vagina/cervix. By nightime, my tummy was rock hard and I found it difficult to sit up, or turn over. I also mentioned to my husband that I felt "strange". Couldn't quite put my finger on it, wasn't unwell but I didn't feel right.
> 
> I was extremely restless in bed but eventually went to sleep. The next morning I woke up and felt absolutely fine. Tummy was soft again and all pains gone. Walking was back to normal.
> 
> It just so happened that I was scheduled my internal scan the next day. I drove myself to hospital alone thinking all was ok. As I was arriving I began to feel that tightening again in my tummy, a little bit like a stitch on my left side and that downwards pulling sensation too. But it wasn't too bad, just a little uncomfortable. I went in to the scan room and the doctor noted that I seemed to be uncomfortable. First up was my cord scan, to check blood flow to the uterus. This showed that the blood flow was above average i.e. my uterus was up to something! Also my amniotic fluids were less than they had been. We then went through to do the internal scan and my cervix had shortened to 2.1cm. Whilst this is still within limits it was below the 2.4cm they see as minimum. The doctor said I would need to see the consultant and off she went.
> 
> The consultant decided that in view of the uterus and shortening cervix that I was in "threatened labour" and that I should stay at the hospital for further monitoring. It was imperative that I have a stitch put in to stop the cervix shortening further but this could not be done whilst I was still having tightenings/contractions.
> 
> So I was put in a room and waited for my rather worried husband to arrive from London. The tightenings continued but did stop overnight so they were able to do the stitch the next day.
> 
> But by the time the theatre etc was organised it was already 4pm, and by the time they got in there my cervix had dramatically shortened to 1cm at the front and 0cm at the back - they sewed what they could but said it hadn't been ideal. I began medication "Indometacin" to stop contractions and "Progesterone - Cyclogest pessaries" to strengthen the cervix.
> 
> When the consultant came round she said that the next day I would be given a steroid injection "Dexamethasone" which would help mature the babys lungs. A second dose would be given 24 hours later. This would give the baby the best chance if its arrival was imminent.
> 
> Luckily the stitch and medications have stopped the contractions. I was kept in for two days after the stitch was put in and am now on bed rest at home.
> 
> Basically it is imperative to keep the baby in for long enough for her lungs to mature (with the help of the steroids), so if we can get to the end of the week that is great.
> 
> However, it is obviously still much much too early for this baby to arrive. If we can just get another 4 weeks even that would increase our chances so much.
> 
> Its so scary. I just don't know what to think and there's so little information given to you.
> 
> I had some tightenings/contractions yesterday but the pills stopped them again and I have been fine so far today. But I want to know, what signs should I really be looking out for? Afterall my cervix had shortened overnight from 2.1cm to practically nothing and I had hardly any symptoms/pain. What happens if labour starts properly whilst the stitch is in? There have been no signs of "show" or waters breaking but I understand this doesn't always happen or can happen when you go to the loo so you might not realise.
> 
> Also the baby has definitely stopped being as active as she was, she used to kick and move all the time but she is only moving lightly and far less active than before.
> 
> Whilst I don't want to overeact and be at the hospital every 5 mins in a panic I also don't want to be so brave that I put myself and my unborn baby at risk.
> 
> If anybody has been through this any advice would be so greatly welcomed.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> M


----------



## lizziedripping

AmyLouise89 said:


> On March 29th at 19 weeks I went to hospital for blood in mucus. Come to find out I was dilated to a 1 and membrane was bulging a little. They watched me over night with lots of antibiotic cause of infection & did an ultrasound next morning that showed about the same. A few hours later during surgery I was already fully dilated and membranes bulging bigger than a mans fist and up his wrist the dr said. He sat there for 30 minutes during surgery thinking about what he could do & said "lord its in your hands now" & suddenly membranes went back in enough for him to put in 2 quick stitches (he called it a purse stitch)..dr says we got a miracle and very lucky. I stayed in hospital for a week (got out tuesday) & on strict bed rest...bed and toilet ONLY. He has me on antibiotics & progesterone pills & other meds. I've had lots of cramping since surgery but he says its normal and prescribed me naproxen. Since Thursday I've been having some tiny dots of blood like 1-2 dots a day...(red) not much at all & sometimes a tiny little clot...dr said light spotting can be normal but i'm so worried still. I go tomorrow for my regular 20 week ultrasound & wednesday to dr (the one that did my surgery) for another ultrasound to check stitch. Does the tiny drops of blood sound normal & did anyone else get it? I've also had tons of thick yellow/brownish mucus that he says is normal. Has anyone else had a successful pregnancy after getting an emergency cerclage while membranes bulging and fully dilated? I'm so scared!

Amy, hi hun :hugs: Spotting totally normal after a cerclage, especially one placed in an emergency. I had light bleeding for a week after my stitch with the twins. Good luck, and keep me posted after your appt :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

I am ok. I had another episode of the same thing I posted about before the next night. Cramping/ripping and bleeding. The in home care nurses say as long as it resolves on it's own, I don't cramp for more than an hour and there is less than say about a teaspoon or period amount of blood....to carry on. I am still so scared though.

Baby is a lot less active since this started happening. But there is movement still for sure...

I haven't had any other PTL signs, I mean sure I contract but I have since the stitch went in, on and off. 

I keep getting the "hopes of full term this time are fleeting away" comments from every one. Sigh.

Sorry for the mini rant. I am just feeling a bit discouraged lately.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nkbapbt said:


> I am ok. I had another episode of the same thing I posted about before the next night. Cramping/ripping and bleeding. The in home care nurses say as long as it resolves on it's own, I don't cramp for more than an hour and there is less than say about a teaspoon or period amount of blood....to carry on. I am still so scared though.
> 
> Baby is a lot less active since this started happening. But there is movement still for sure...
> 
> I haven't had any other PTL signs, I mean sure I contract but I have since the stitch went in, on and off.
> 
> I keep getting the "hopes of full term this time are fleeting away" comments from every one. Sigh.
> 
> Sorry for the mini rant. I am just feeling a bit discouraged lately.

So sorry dear friend.:hugs: Your emotions are understandable. It is scarey. Sometimes in order to deal with it we have to push those scarey thoughts aside and they're SO hard to do. I wish you weren't going through this and more so, I wish I could be present to do something if only help you around the house.:flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Nk - your feelings are so understandable, what you are going through is absolutely terrifying, and so unfair :( I have lived with the terror of bleeding/cramping after stitch, longing to go to term but fearing that I may not even make it another day. No one knows what this feels like unless they have actually been there. For me it was the utter feelings of helplessness and lack of control that got to me most.............that and a longing to have a full-term pregnancy. 

All I can say is don't assume the worst yet hun. You have a history of cramping and bleeding for several weeks, and so far that is as far as it has gone. You are almost 27wks now, well beyond viability and edging ever closer to your dream of full term. I have seen lots of women with cervixes like yours go on to make it to 36wks and beyond, not quite believing they have left the nightmares of the past behind. 

Yes there is a risk of PTL, but no this is not a foregone conclusion. I am willing you and this little cherub to make several more weeks yet, and tho the stress must be crushing you hun, there is a light at the end of the tunnel, and you more than most are deserving of a little happiness now I think. Rest easy hun, hold onto some hope, and here's wishing for the next few weeks to be more settled than the last xxxxx


----------



## AmyLouise89

lizziedripping said:


> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> On March 29th at 19 weeks I went to hospital for blood in mucus. Come to find out I was dilated to a 1 and membrane was bulging a little. They watched me over night with lots of antibiotic cause of infection & did an ultrasound next morning that showed about the same. A few hours later during surgery I was already fully dilated and membranes bulging bigger than a mans fist and up his wrist the dr said. He sat there for 30 minutes during surgery thinking about what he could do & said "lord its in your hands now" & suddenly membranes went back in enough for him to put in 2 quick stitches (he called it a purse stitch)..dr says we got a miracle and very lucky. I stayed in hospital for a week (got out tuesday) & on strict bed rest...bed and toilet ONLY. He has me on antibiotics & progesterone pills & other meds. I've had lots of cramping since surgery but he says its normal and prescribed me naproxen. Since Thursday I've been having some tiny dots of blood like 1-2 dots a day...(red) not much at all & sometimes a tiny little clot...dr said light spotting can be normal but i'm so worried still.
> I go tomorrow for my regular 20 week ultrasound & wednesday to dr (the one
> that did my surgery) for another ultrasound to check stitch. Does the tiny drops of blood sound normal & did anyone else get it? I've also had tons of thick yellow/brownish mucus that he says is normal. Has anyone else had a successful pregnancy after getting an emergency cerclage while membranes bulging and fully dilated? I'm so scared!
> 
> Amy, hi hun :hugs: Spotting totally normal after a cerclage, especially one
> placed in an emergency. I had light bleeding for a week after my stitch with
> the twins. Good luck, and keep me posted after your appt :hugs:Click to expand...


Well the bleeding got heavier & I started having contractions & went to labor & delivery. They stopped my contractions but we found out by blood & ultrasound that infection attacked my membrane & dried up fluid around baby & she also quit growing about 18 weeks even tho she had great heartbeat. Dr had to remove cerclage & deliver my baby girl Emily Alexandria before infection spread to the rest my body & he had to remove whole uterus.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Also this all happened Monday at 20 weeks 5 days.


----------



## lynz85

oh dear I'm so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Ashley9603

Amy I am so sorry.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Amy, I'm SO sorry :hugs: I know to well how hard this is. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you grieve your loss and walk each new day.


----------



## lizziedripping

AmyLouise89 said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> On March 29th at 19 weeks I went to hospital for blood in mucus. Come to find out I was dilated to a 1 and membrane was bulging a little. They watched me over night with lots of antibiotic cause of infection & did an ultrasound next morning that showed about the same. A few hours later during surgery I was already fully dilated and membranes bulging bigger than a mans fist and up his wrist the dr said. He sat there for 30 minutes during surgery thinking about what he could do & said "lord its in your hands now" & suddenly membranes went back in enough for him to put in 2 quick stitches (he called it a purse stitch)..dr says we got a miracle and very lucky. I stayed in hospital for a week (got out tuesday) & on strict bed rest...bed and toilet ONLY. He has me on antibiotics & progesterone pills & other meds. I've had lots of cramping since surgery but he says its normal and prescribed me naproxen. Since Thursday I've been having some tiny dots of blood like 1-2 dots a day...(red) not much at all & sometimes a tiny little clot...dr said light spotting can be normal but i'm so worried still.
> I go tomorrow for my regular 20 week ultrasound & wednesday to dr (the one
> that did my surgery) for another ultrasound to check stitch. Does the tiny drops of blood sound normal & did anyone else get it? I've also had tons of thick yellow/brownish mucus that he says is normal. Has anyone else had a successful pregnancy after getting an emergency cerclage while membranes bulging and fully dilated? I'm so scared!
> 
> Amy, hi hun :hugs: Spotting totally normal after a cerclage, especially one
> placed in an emergency. I had light bleeding for a week after my stitch with
> the twins. Good luck, and keep me posted after your appt :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the bleeding got heavier & I started having contractions & went to labor & delivery. They stopped my contractions but we found out by blood & ultrasound that infection attacked my membrane & dried up fluid around baby & she also quit growing about 18 weeks even tho she had great heartbeat. Dr had to remove cerclage & deliver my baby girl Emily Alexandria before infection spread to the rest my body & he had to remove whole uterus.Click to expand...

:cry:Amy, I am so sorry :nope: You have been through so much already and now this...........there is nothing I can say hun :cry:

WHen I had an emergency stitch placed with my daughter, it bought us another week, but I had increasing amounts of bleeding and cramping until she delivered at 24wks. I didn't want to share that with you at the time because it would have served no purpose except to stress you further sweet. 

At the same time, there are women who have the stitch after cervical changes that do go on for several more weeks, sometimes even to term (although the pregnancy is very stressful). There really is no way of knowing for sure who will and who won't, and bleeding is not necessarily indicative of preterm loss.

What I can say for certain is that an elective stitch placed at 12wks before any cervical changes have occured is infinitely more succesful hun. If in time you feel ready to face another pregnancy again, I urge you to press for a planned cerclage. You are clearly a prime candidate, and I only feel sorry that the docs didn't see fit to place one in this pregnancy :nope: That is an issue we have discussed here many times, usually when someone like yourself is faced with a second tragic loss.

At the moment you must feel absolutely heartbroken, and may not even wish to consider your options so soon. If so, please ignore my advice for now, and take some time to heal :hugs: I really hope I haven't spoken out of turn.

I am here if and when you need some support, whether or not you do embark on pregnancy again. In the meantime I am thinking of you, and wish you and your family all the best :hugs:


----------



## first.mummy

So im a first tym mum to be, i had a scan at 2owkz and showd i had a incompetant cervix wit just 4mm left and funniling they did a stitch strait away hav had no bleedn at al. .Had a lil discharge. Am nw 22wkz and nticing alot of creamy and clear discharg and my undies r always wet. Is that nrmal. Bub kiks like crazy and it hurts sumtimez. Had a fw painz omn n oe ths morning. Is that nrmal. And cn f3el tha stitch wen inserting the pesseries. Plz help im scared


----------



## Sherri81

So I have to make this quick cuz I'm just on my iPod. I'm not allowed to sit up at the computer.

I am still in the Vancouver area. I'm not allowed to go home.

On Monday they said 13% of my heart function is bad. They said this is excessively high. They are only concerned with the electrical issues right now and will figure out the structural issues later. I have been started on beta blockers. The benefit to me outweighs the risk to the baby apparently. Still having chest pain and arrythmias so I dint know when these will work.

Tuesday they did an ultrasound on the baby. His heart has been cleared. So his heart is healthy and the cyst on his brain is gone.

They did a translabial scan and it showed my cervix is dynamic. It opened and closed in front of their eyes. They said they thought it would be best if I stayed down here.

Saw Team C on Wednesday. They said it wasn't a choice, I have to stay down here as he could be born tomorrow or 8 weeks from now...

I'm at my MILs in White Rock. I have a homecare team of nurses coming to see me twice a day and they call every day to check on me.

I honestly don't know how much longer I will carry. I'm getting ever increasing episodes of cramping and rectal pressure. It usually only starts around 5pm, but it goes on for hours... I mentioned it today and she said she'll report it to the team at BC Womens. 

That's about it I guess. I'm trying to keep him in, but it's getting hard. If I get my laptop here next week I will check in better.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sherri81 said:


> So I have to make this quick cuz I'm just on my iPod. I'm not allowed to sit up at the computer.
> 
> I am still in the Vancouver area. I'm not allowed to go home.
> 
> On Monday they said 13% of my heart function is bad. They said this is excessively high. They are only concerned with the electrical issues right now and will figure out the structural issues later. I have been started on beta blockers. The benefit to me outweighs the risk to the baby apparently. Still having chest pain and arrythmias so I dint know when these will work.
> 
> Tuesday they did an ultrasound on the baby. His heart has been cleared. So his heart is healthy and the cyst on his brain is gone.
> 
> They did a translabial scan and it showed my cervix is dynamic. It opened and closed in front of their eyes. They said they thought it would be best if I stayed down here.
> 
> Saw Team C on Wednesday. They said it wasn't a choice, I have to stay down here as he could be born tomorrow or 8 weeks from now...
> 
> I'm at my MILs in White Rock. I have a homecare team of nurses coming to see me twice a day and they call every day to check on me.
> 
> I honestly don't know how much longer I will carry. I'm getting ever increasing episodes of cramping and rectal pressure. It usually only starts around 5pm, but it goes on for hours... I mentioned it today and she said she'll report it to the team at BC Womens.
> 
> That's about it I guess. I'm trying to keep him in, but it's getting hard. If I get my laptop here next week I will check in better.

Goodness I'm on pins and needles.:hugs: Praying for your heart issues and that baby will be safe. Have they started giving you the shots to mature baby's lungs if they aren't sure when he'll come?

Also, I can't remember, are you on 17P injections to calm the uterus?? 

I've become a bit concerned as I've been feeling lower back cramps. I'm not sure if it's the baby's placement or if it's something I should be alarmed about. I'm feeling pressure or maybe it's bloating. I go in for another scan to measure my cervix and I had one during last weeks illness episode so I'm sure if there's any concern they'll share it with me. I start injections in two weeks.

I pray overall for you and the babys health and well-being. Please keep us posted as you can access us. Your in my thoughts and prayers each day dear friend.:flower:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Dr wants us to wait 1-2 years before trying again. He is measuring my cervix in about 20 days to figure out if he needs to put a stitch in through vagina AFTER I get pregnant again or put a permanent stitch through my belly BEFORE I get pregnant again & I'll just have to have c sections every time. But he is determined to help me carry to full term next time. I finally found a good high risk OB specialist & he tried everything he could to save this baby but my infection was too bad.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So sorry Amy, but I'm glad you have a plan and an excellent healthcare provider to help you with your next pregnancy. Again I'm praying for healing and strength through the grief. :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Amy - I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Sherri - Good news about baby. Not good news about you though! I hope things settle. You must be on the nursing care team I am on, from Women's? Maureen, Annoosha (spelling?) and such...they are nice ladies. They've been a good source of support. Are you seeing them twice a day or twice a week? 

Hope things work out!


----------



## Ashley9603

Amy I am sorry for your loss,I lost my first at 21 weeks due to an IC.

Update on me~My insurance company approved me for progesterone shots.They initally denied my claim but my doctors appealed it for me,I start on the 21st of this month.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NKBAPT, just checking to see how things are going from this past week. 

Ashley, very good news about the Insurance on the 17pinjections. My office ordered my doseage today and I hope to receive it middle of next week and will take it the following week. No cerclage though unless they see actual issues with cervical lenth. :wacko:

Which brings me to the next question. Two weeks ago my cervical length was 3.9 and todays measured 3.7. I know it's still a pretty good length but I wondered how often things started like this with each of you. Is this a tell-tale sign of IC or is it normal for the measurements to change like that??

I hate the perinatal office I go to!! Sadly there is no other that is nearby and the one two hours away just agrees with the protocal this office has given. Second time I've had a visit that last 3 hours long with much of it waiting. THEN for the second time I've been disappointed by the fact that the origional Dr. I said I'd allow work with me wasn't there. Instead I got the midwife. She's better than some in that office, but sorry, with the major issues I have, I don't trust her feedback as last pregnancy the nursing staff totally ignored the issue of bacterial vaginosis until it was too late as did they ignore the lost mucus plug. 

Would you believe the lady that takes my bloodpressure was a total jerk?? I told her that I needed the small cuff per chart and she told me to "calm down". When she put the origional cuff on it was loose and gave me a bad reading. When asking her to try again she told me to calm down again. I wanted to hit this old bat!! Are you kidding?? I've been waiting for 3 hours out in the waiting room, I also KNOW my body. You only know whats on my chart dear!!!

I'm known by the nurses as a B*#ch. Sadly because I'm trying to be proactive and won't allow any mess ups this go around. I heard them out in the hallway say to each other, "she refuses to have the speculum exam". Pickle pusses!! Of COURSE I refuse it. I'm not giving any reason for my cervix to dialate. If you need a swab test, get your gloves on, part the lips and go on in, but absolutely NO SPECULUM test!!

Anyways, my husband ended up calling in late for the second time and when we got home while my husband was racing to dress for work I had forgotten that I put soda in the freezer for a dinner guest yesterday. Since I don't drink soda I forgot about it. We got home and the whole thing exploaded in our freezing busting the door wide open. :wacko: What a DAY!!! :rofl: I'm laughing at the last part because it was honestly funny, though it was really at a time we were in a hurry. 

Got a pic of the baby today, heartbeat is great and I'm just praying for the next 26 wks to go buy without a hitch. :thumbup:


----------



## lynz85

just popping in to see how you ladies are doing? 

Amy i hope you are taking plenty time to heal :( x hugs 

hope these babies are still cooking sherri, ma and nik.


----------



## rensben

Hello everyone,

A quick question for those of you who have had a modified shirodkar stitch. I'm due to have mine taken out at 37 weeks. I'm just wondering how long after it was removed did it take for labour to start? I have a true incompetent cervix so I'm thinking that labour will be almost immediate. Am I right? Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Ashley9603

Thats great Mommy's Angel that you will be getting the injections.My ultrasound yesterday went well,boys are thriving and weighing in over a pound each,and my cerclage is holding beautifully,so hopefully the boys will stay in as long as possible.


----------



## lizziedripping

Fingers crossed for you Ashley x


----------



## lizziedripping

rensben said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A quick question for those of you who have had a modified shirodkar stitch. I'm due to have mine taken out at 37 weeks. I'm just wondering how long after it was removed did it take for labour to start? I have a true incompetent cervix so I'm thinking that labour will be almost immediate. Am I right? Hope everyone is doing well!!

Hi Ren - glad to see you're still ok :hugs:

I had my shirodkar removed at section date (38wks), so can't help you on the lbaour issue. However, don't assume you will immediately deliver the baby after removal hun. Even if your cervix were to immediately dilate once the stitch is out, at 37wks you have to go into active labour for it to dilate beyond 3cms. It needs to be dilated beyond that for a 37wk baby to pop out ;)

SOmetimes stitch removal in itself can trigger contractions, but mostly it doesn't, and women find that they go on to their due date and beyond. Since IC isn't a preterm labour issue, and is only a problem when baby is tiny, then there is every chance you will remain pregnant for the duration x


----------



## berryblue290

I had my baby 2 weeks ago, and she was 5 days overdue!! Thanks everyone for the support!xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG berryblue. :happydance: Congrats on the little one and so glad you made it to term...even past it. More good stories. It brings me hope and lots of joy!!


How's everyone else doing?? It's been quiet in here lately and I've had you all on my heart. Wondering how everything is going.

AFM: Not a whole lot going on lately. I was in the hospital two weeks ago with a bacterial infection that had me hurling with the trotts and that's finally gone now I have a yeast infection from the flagyl. So I'm taking diflucan to clear that issue up. The 17P is ordered and on it's way where I should have my first injection next friday along with a scan to check cervical length again. I'd LOVE to know whether we're having a boy or girl. Couldn't tell last scan.

Happy Easter to everyone!! :hug:


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys i had my last cervical scan 2day and my cervix measured 31mm im 18w5d do you think this is ok???? my specilist isnt concerned at all and im not having any other scans just wanted to see what u thought thank you hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies...sorry I haven't been around, I have a terrible stomach flu! I am just curious if anyone knows what it might mean for me (the dr is closed now) if my cervix that was closed before this ultrasound is suddenly open all the way to the stitch? The tech said "the baby is only being held in by the stitch".

Im sort of worried...any insight?

I will post more later..and answer all the recent posts! Sorry for asking this and running but Im still feeling really low!


----------



## lizziedripping

HI nk - sorry about the flu, it really is yuck! My oldest has just had it and I have honestly never seen him so poorly :( 

Are you saying that your last ultrasound showed your cervix to be closed, but now it is open to the stitch? Or are you talking hypothetically? 

If baby is being held in by the the stitch, then that is potentially fine hun, and certainly has been til now - 29wks. The stitch is placed for precisely that purpose, when it is assumed that the cervix will open. It is effectively doing the job of a weak cervix - it isn't placed on the basis that the cervix will stay closed anyway, otherwise it would be redundant. For your cervix to tear thru the stitch it has to contract - of course that is always a possibility, but in term of IC it has done its job. As for whether you will go into labour, that is unpredictable, but not a foregone conclusion - particularly since you have already made it this far. 

I think you have done brilliantly darlin - I only wish I couls have "rescued" my second pregnancy in the same way :( Just keep resting, get the weight off that stitch, and take every week from now as a bonus hun xxx


----------



## nkbapbt

Thanks Lizzie, yes on my second to last ultrasound my cervix was closed above the stitch. At my ultrasound yesterday the tech said it was open all the way to the stitch (above only)...but now the report today says it's closed, Im so utterly confused. I flat out asked the tech "is there funneling" the tech shook her head yes and made a face like I was crazy for even asking and said "yes all the way to the stitch". I tried to say it had been closed before. She did say what you are saying about the stitch doing it's job and it was ok for it to funnel. But from what I have learned a lot of women who had a rescue stitch on a closed cervix, that remained closed for most of the pregnancy then it just opened to the stitch, have had issues. I have been contracting for weeks. And still continue too.

Is your little man feeling better now? 

How is everyone?

Sherri? 

MA?


----------



## rensben

Hi there ladies,

I received some similar news to nkbapbit today. My cervix was closed three weeks ago and now it is open to the stitch or just about. I have contractions all day long and even lying down doesn't stop them. I had ptl with my son and gave birth at 30 weeks. I had an emergency stitch put in at 20 weeks with him. I know ptl is unrelated to IC but I feel like I'm headed down the same road. I have IC and an irritible uterus with can cause the ptl. They are checking me next week and I have to go to the hospital with a suitcase because if my cervix has shortened again they will give me steriods for my baby's lungs. I'm only 24 weeks and really worried. I'm going to try and do the bed rest but it's so hard with a 13 month old and an absent husband (afganistan) :(


----------



## nkbapbt

Rensben, you said your cervix has shortened? Is this from the stitch down? Or the entire length?

Mine is still 1.38 - 2 cm from the stitch down...it's not shortening there at all. It's just funneling above the stitch. 

I have to admit I am so friggin LOST when it comes to this matter....

I hope things stabilize for you. Do you have any help? Are you on bed rest? I am on strict bed rest, but my hubby works from home. It must be so tough without yours home! :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi NK - At my 21wk scan with the twins, the consultant initially thought I had dilated right thru the stitch, and was very, very concerned - I could tell she didn''t think I would make it. Then she realised in the next moment that what she was seeing on scan was lots of "gunk" which gave the illusion of an open cervix, when in fact it was long and closed. At 25wks, it had funneled to the stitch, and she was in contrast, not the slightest bit concerned and was very confident things would hold for a long while to come. From that point on she completely relaxed, because I had only funneled to the stitch, and I had made it to the magical 25wks, when IC is less of an issue. Funneling to the stitch is ok, and does not put you at more risk for further dilation - the stitch is very much doing its job.

What I cannot vouch for however is the contractions that both you and Rensben (hi Ren) report. I haven't had an issue with preterm labour in pregnancy, mine is a mechanical, cervical problem which can be fixed with a stitch. Contracting is a seperate issue which can complicate matters, and which the stitch doesn't necessarily take care of - as Ren discovered in her last pregnancy. I knew however that carrying twins added to the risk of prematurity, because twin ladies often go into labour early for reasons other than IC. I feared that as a seperate issue all the way thru - I realised that the stitch couldn't stop that if it were to happen :(

So far, your contractions have not caused your cervix to dilate, nor is there any reason why they should now that you have reached this point. Similarly, tho Rensben is contracting, those contractions haven't yet caused her to go into full-blown labour, and it may be that she can continue like this for the duration It really depends on the resons for your contractions. There is much more to remaining pregnant than just keeping a cervix closed - tho if that is the main problem, your stitch will be more than taking care of it, and the fact that you are now 30wks with funneling is testament to that hun.

Ren, I do hope things settle for you hun. You had such a hard time in your last pregnancy that I had hoped things would run smoother for you this time :( Keep remembering that you did make 30wks last time after an emergency stitch, so this time there is every chance you can get there too, if not further. An elective stitch has the potential to do so much better. Get in touch if you need us xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies :hi:

Ren and NK, just wondering if you think your dealing with PTL issues, will they put you on 17P injections like me?? 

I'm in the opposite predicament. They REFUSE to deal with IC because they believe the issue with my last pregnancy was PTL ONLY. So I'm stuck with no stitch but I have the 17P injections which were started today. Just wondering if it's not too late to have the 17P injections. Usually the injections are given between wks 16 or 20 until wks 36 but I wonder if it could help where your both at? :shrug: I suppose it wouldn't hurt to ask if PTL is an issue.

AFM: No gender at todays scan :cry:. I was slightly disappointed as the office only ordered cervical measurements BUT the kind sonographer blessed us with a peek of a little wiggler and a heart rate of 160. What a relief to make sure the baby is alright.

The scarey part of it all is that my cervical measurement went down YET AGAIN. I'm still in the "safe zone" but the fact that the length is going down from 39 to 37 now to 35 has me on alert. The Dr. said she kinda new I'd be on that when she came in and said if I'd like she'd monitor every week. I'd rather NOT go in if we don't have to at this "safe zone" to potentially cause more IC issues, but if I get down to 30 I may start to panic. That's when I'll be having appointments every week to FIGHT again for that stitch. I'm just PRAYING that my cervical length will stick to 35 for the remainder as I don't want an "I told you so moment" where I actually have to be stitched like I had suspected all along. I will be SO MAD because the best time to stitch is during wks 13 and 14 as you all know and they downright REFUSED to do a preventative on me. :wacko:

At any rate, the nurse let Doug give me my 17P shot (because he's an RN) and gave him the rest of the doses for the rest of the month so he'll administer it at home. I've been told the shots are VERY painful but Doug has a method that cuts the sting so I had no pain! I do have intense nausia from the added progesterone though. My hope is that maybe the 17P shots will calm the cervix enough to keep the length where it's at.

Baby is doing well though. I get the feeling it's a girl but I won't know until the gender scan in two weeks if "he or she" cooperates.

Love and :hug: to you all :flower: Praying for all these babies to stay in our wombs until our due dates or close to them at least. :winkwink:


----------



## LilRaskal

Hi all,

I'm new to posting but have been reading the threads for months now. My story is long but here goes. With my first baby I went in to see the doc on a Friday cuz I just didn't feel right and was having stomach aches. During a us they saw I was funneled and contracting. This was at 27 weeks. I went to L&D immediately and stayed for a few days. They started Nifidipene and we went home after no change. I went in a couple more times over the next few weeks and had to go stay with my parents for two weeks in another town with a better NICU. Then I got to come home at 32 weeks and made it to 33 and 5 days. My daughter was born at 5 lbs 6 oz and we were in the hospital for 12 days. We knew we were really lucky as I contracted the whole time off and on. The bed rest was hard but I know its what bought us the five extra weeks we made it. 

When we got pregnant this time we knew it could be complicated. We saw our specialist early and decided to do the 17p shots, bi-weekly cervical monitoring and frequent doc visits. We talked about a cerclage but he felt my issue was PTL not insufficient cervix. So at 18 weeks my cervical length was 3.42 and then at 20 weeks it was 1.9. I started crying just looking at the screen. I had felt something was off the week before but thought I was just getting sick. We met with our OB immy after the u/s and after she called our specialist it was decided that I needed an emergency cerclage. We went up to surgery and waited around for a few hours. Then my doc came in and said there was a scheduling issue in the operating room so we went home and came back at 11 am the next night. The cerclage was placed and I contracted lightly off and on that day and night. Now I was on full and complete bedrest on top of pelvic rest from 16 weeks on! I got to get up for my weekly u/s appt and to use the bathroom/shower. Every week we went in the cervical length shortened and by 25 weeks I was 1 cm and funneled to the stitch. We did fetal fibronectin tests and at 28 weeks it came back positive, so I was sent to stay with my parents in the town here our specialist is as well as the best NICU. A few trips to L&D for contractions, two rounds of steroids, and Nifidipene every 6 hours got us to last Wednesday. That afternoon/evening my contractions started to get regular and strong! I decided to have my dad take me to L&D and by the time I was admitted they were every 4 mins. I called my husband and told him to get in the car. It was 8 pm and he was on a good day 2.5 hours away. The on-call doc came in and after talking to me and watching me labor, decided to remove the cerclage as I felt like at any moment it was going to tear apart. The removal hurt extremely bad as I was contracting every 3 mins at that point. The nurses started my magnesium drip and gave me another dose of Nifidipene to try to stop or atleast slow labor down. My husband got there as the doc was heading out to sleep and told him to get ready for a really little baby. We were 31 weeks 3 or 4 days. I labored for hours and dilated to 4 cms, baby dropped to -2 station, and was completely effaced. The doc ordered Nubain for the pain and it made me so groggy I feel asleep with the contractions 1.5 mins apart. When I woke up an hour later the contractions had slowed to every tens mins and were much weaker. Then they slowed to two an hour and the doc came back in. The mag had stopped the labor somehow and so we sat and waited to see what would happen. It was now Thursday the 21st, my bday, and we were sure something would happen as that's "our day", our anniversary is on the 21, our daughters bday is the 21, and we met on the 21st. For some reason we made it thru the day and I was sent back to my parents on Friday. The following week I was 32 weeks (the age our hospital will keep preemie babies) so I went in and saw the on-call doc and was told baby dropped more, now -1 to 0 station but I was still dilated to 4 cms. So I got to go home after being gone for a month!! 

Last night I started contracting like crazy again, every 5 mins, so I called my obs office and was told to come in if they got closer or stronger. I took an extra dose of Nifidipene and the contractions stayed at every 5 mins for hours and then slowed out again. Now I'm cramping horribly but don't want to go in unless its labor as they've sent me home before for similar episodes. I'm wondering if anyone has had anything similar after their cerclage was removed? I think I may have scar tissue from the cerclage? Will labor start again naturally after they stopped it? Our peanut is measuring big thank goodness but I'd like her to make it farther than our first daughter. I'm 33 weeks and my hospital doesn't stop labor at this point. 

Thanks so much and I cant tell you how helpful it was to read other peoples stories while we were struggling.


----------



## rensben

hi again everyone,

first to answer NK: My cervix is measuring 25mm. The stitch is 15mm from the bottom of my cervix so that leaves me with 10mm above the stitch. I have funnelling and the os opening is 17mm. I lost 15mm in 3 weeks time as I was at 40mm when they checked me 3 weeks ago. I had lots of contractions in those 3 weeks. In fact they are tightenings or braxton hicks which are normally harmless but for me they open my cervix. I get them all the time whether I am lying down or active. I get them when the baby moves, when I have a full bladder, if I bend down etc.. i don't know what sent me into labour with my first pregnancy. They couldn't find a reason. Real contractions started and they they held off the birth for 2 days with strong drugs so I could get steroid shots. I have an appt next wednesday and if I have lost more cervical length I will get the shots over 2 days at the hospital. I really don't know what to think. Now that I am at 25 weeks IC isn't the main issue. It's the contractions which cause me to dilate and go into labour. I am getting some help from my mother in law who is wonderful and does what she can but my family is far away in Canada. As for the 17p shots. I have never heard of them and they have never been offered to me. I don't know if they give them in France. Wish me luck for Wednesday! Thanks for the encouraging words Lizzie...hope you are well!


----------



## rensben

LilRaskal said:



> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to posting but have been reading the threads for months now. My story is long but here goes. With my first baby I went in to see the doc on a Friday cuz I just didn't feel right and was having stomach aches. During a us they saw I was funneled and contracting. This was at 27 weeks. I went to L&D immediately and stayed for a few days. They started Nifidipene and we went home after no change. I went in a couple more times over the next few weeks and had to go stay with my parents for two weeks in another town with a better NICU. Then I got to come home at 32 weeks and made it to 33 and 5 days. My daughter was born at 5 lbs 6 oz and we were in the hospital for 12 days. We knew we were really lucky as I contracted the whole time off and on. The bed rest was hard but I know its what bought us the five extra weeks we made it.
> 
> When we got pregnant this time we knew it could be complicated. We saw our specialist early and decided to do the 17p shots, bi-weekly cervical monitoring and frequent doc visits. We talked about a cerclage but he felt my issue was PTL not insufficient cervix. So at 18 weeks my cervical length was 3.42 and then at 20 weeks it was 1.9. I started crying just looking at the screen. I had felt something was off the week before but thought I was just getting sick. We met with our OB immy after the u/s and after she called our specialist it was decided that I needed an emergency cerclage. We went up to surgery and waited around for a few hours. Then my doc came in and said there was a scheduling issue in the operating room so we went home and came back at 11 am the next night. The cerclage was placed and I contracted lightly off and on that day and night. Now I was on full and complete bedrest on top of pelvic rest from 16 weeks on! I got to get up for my weekly u/s appt and to use the bathroom/shower. Every week we went in the cervical length shortened and by 25 weeks I was 1 cm and funneled to the stitch. We did fetal fibronectin tests and at 28 weeks it came back positive, so I was sent to stay with my parents in the town here our specialist is as well as the best NICU. A few trips to L&D for contractions, two rounds of steroids, and Nifidipene every 6 hours got us to last Wednesday. That afternoon/evening my contractions started to get regular and strong! I decided to have my dad take me to L&D and by the time I was admitted they were every 4 mins. I called my husband and told him to get in the car. It was 8 pm and he was on a good day 2.5 hours away. The on-call doc came in and after talking to me and watching me labor, decided to remove the cerclage as I felt like at any moment it was going to tear apart. The removal hurt extremely bad as I was contracting every 3 mins at that point. The nurses started my magnesium drip and gave me another dose of Nifidipene to try to stop or atleast slow labor down. My husband got there as the doc was heading out to sleep and told him to get ready for a really little baby. We were 31 weeks 3 or 4 days. I labored for hours and dilated to 4 cms, baby dropped to -2 station, and was completely effaced. The doc ordered Nubain for the pain and it made me so groggy I feel asleep with the contractions 1.5 mins apart. When I woke up an hour later the contractions had slowed to every tens mins and were much weaker. Then they slowed to two an hour and the doc came back in. The mag had stopped the labor somehow and so we sat and waited to see what would happen. It was now Thursday the 21st, my bday, and we were sure something would happen as that's "our day", our anniversary is on the 21, our daughters bday is the 21, and we met on the 21st. For some reason we made it thru the day and I was sent back to my parents on Friday. The following week I was 32 weeks (the age our hospital will keep preemie babies) so I went in and saw the on-call doc and was told baby dropped more, now -1 to 0 station but I was still dilated to 4 cms. So I got to go home after being gone for a month!!
> 
> Last night I started contracting like crazy again, every 5 mins, so I called my obs office and was told to come in if they got closer or stronger. I took an extra dose of Nifidipene and the contractions stayed at every 5 mins for hours and then slowed out again. Now I'm cramping horribly but don't want to go in unless its labor as they've sent me home before for similar episodes. I'm wondering if anyone has had anything similar after their cerclage was removed? I think I may have scar tissue from the cerclage? Will labor start again naturally after they stopped it? Our peanut is measuring big thank goodness but I'd like her to make it farther than our first daughter. I'm 33 weeks and my hospital doesn't stop labor at this point.
> 
> Thanks so much and I cant tell you how helpful it was to read other peoples stories while we were struggling.


hi there,

Wow, you've really had a stressful last few months! First let me say that the fact that you have made it to 33 weeks is great. My son was born at 30 weeks and did really well.An extra 3 weeks would have been even better. It's always stressful to have a preemie no matter what the term but you can be confident that your little one has an excellent chance of doing just fine.:)

I have to say that I am surprised that they let you go home at 4cm dilated. After I had my stitch taken out, my son came 2 hours later. If you are contracting a lot I would say get yourself back to the hospital pronto. You can never be too careful and it's better to be sent home than to wait too long. Best of luck to you my dear. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Sherri81

Hi ladies, sorry for not checking in more. I do read all the time though.

Still in White Rock. My cervix is no longer considered dynamic, and was tightly closed and 2.6 cms long last Wednesday. I am having no contractions, and no change in discharge. Basically no signs that this baby is coming soon.

So now I am wondering if this shows a clear cut case of IC... I didn't get contractions with Greg until after I was dilated to bout 2cms. Then I had contractions and had him.

This time around I'm not even getting BH.

So I'm kind of in this crappy waiting game. At my MILs. Don't feel like I need to be here anymore. Want to go home, but they won't let me go yet...

They said it depends on what the cardiologist says on May 9. I have moved up a bit with bedrest. I'm still not allowed to do housework or lift heavy items etc... But I am allowed out, occassionally, for a 20 minute trip to Starbucks or Walmart etc.

I was out for an hour yesterday, walking around and everything, and I had no issues whatsoever.

So here's what it comes down to with me... If the cardiologist is unhappy with my heart rythems, I must stay down here and deliver at St Pauls hospital. If they decide I am okay to deliver elsewhere, then I will probably deliver at BC Womens. If I make it to 31/32 weeks and the baby still shows no sign of coming, I may be able to travel back home, and I can deliver in PG, which is an hour North of me.

But here's the problem, unless they can 'beam' this baby out, none of the convention birthing methods really work for me. The problem with vaginal is the width of my pelvis. It is extremely narrow and has bony spurs that are growing in and making the birthing canal narrower. This is why they had a hard time doing the Sharodkur. If the baby gets much bigger, then vaginal is more than likely out.

C-Section under spinal. No go because of Aspirin and Fragmin injections. I refuse to just stop them cold turkey, and the Aspirin must be stopped 7-10 days before a spinal, in order to be safe. As for the Fragmin, they'd have to switch me to 12 hour Heparin and make sure it was cleared from my system before doing a spinal. I refuse to be taken off Aspirin unless they agree to monitor him 24/7 in the hospital. It seems silly to get this far then come off of them and find out that blood started clotting again in the placenta, and then sorry, there was nothing they could do. Problem 2 with a C-Section and epidural, if I go into labour before all of this weaning and switching of meds, then there is no way I can do the epidural.

C-Section with general. Apparently this isn't an option for me due to the fact that my airway closed spontaneously and tightly during the cerclage. The Drs hve been skirting around this C-Section debate with me for a while now, and I finally called my OB in Williams Lake, whose husbad was actually down here and administered the anesthetic during the cerclage. He said it was an unfavourable response, and it happened quickly. They had a tough time intubating, and it is believed that with more blood volume, a heavier chest, and more heart issues, this airway closure would happen worse this time around. Apparently the 4 anesthetists, (2 teachers and 2 trainees) have all said they won't do general on me again.

Sooooo... how on earth is this baby getting out??

That is the question to answer now. I see the cardiologists on May 9, and my next MFM appt is either May 11 or 12th, depending on whether I go to Surrey Memorial or BC Womens.

I have a wisked bad case of heartburn. Was on the maximum dosage of Ranitadine and it worked for maybe 2 hours out of the day and then the other 10 hours I just had to deal. They switched me to a Proton Pump Inhibitor today and it isn't working at all either, and now I can't even take a Ranitdine to get 2 hours relief. So needless to say, I am an unhappy girl right now. I am dealing with esophageal burns most of the time now.

So that's whats happening here.

Sorry I really don't have any answers or suggestions for anyone... For those suffering from constant contractions, if your not on a Progesterone supplement of some sort, I would reccomend looking into it. I still take my suppositories 2x/day and I am doing good. And my cervix is onlyt .8cms long above the stitch, and like 1.8 or so, below the stitch. Doesn't sound good to me, but it seems to be doing its job...


----------



## mich1365

Keeping up with the posts, but I guess I have nothing useful to contribute since most have already read all the old posts here. Just hope my experience gives some hope, as I am sure do all of the stories with pos outcomes here. Im so sorry you all have to go through this. Adrian is now 4 months and I can honestly say I think about how lucky I am a minimum of 20x a day, and how I can not imagine life without him now, and how hard those months were and how harrowing the doctor visits, and how I would endure it all again to have him here, on and on. This experience changes you forever and is always there, that is for sure.


----------



## Susanah

I agree completely and feel the same. filled up reading your post! Charlie Jane is 2 months old tomorrow and really cannot believe how happy we are to have her here safe. Really hope that what we have been through can help others. The pregnancies have been the most stressful experience of my life - but SO SO SO worth it! x


----------



## rensben

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is doing ok. Just wanted to give an update on my situation. I'm being scanned on a weekly basis and my cervix has remained stable at 2.5 for the last two weeks. This is due to the fact that I am staying off my lot more and my mother in law is taking care of my so. She picks him up in the morning and brings him back in the evening. I see him at lunch time because my MIL comes and makes me lunch. I miss him very much and it kills me that I can't take care of him like I so badly want to. It has made a huge difference though and the fact that my cervix length is stable is proof of that. I'm not on complete bed rest yet. If my cervix gets under 20mm I will have to be. My first goal is to get to 30 weeks (when my son was born) That will give me some peace of mind as I know she would be ok. Anything after that is really a bonus. Take good care ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Glad things are staying put! You only have a few shot weeks until you get to 30wks. I'm looking forward to that victorious milestone and then some! :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing.

I have just come back home after being down in the Vancouver area for 5 weeks. It was a ridiculous stay. I got nowhere!

Lets see, cardiac wise, I still have issues, but there is nothing more they can do for me there until after the baby is born. St Pauls Hospital has decided for delivery I am a low to moderate risk, so I can deliver in any hospital, as long as they are made aware of my issues. Lets see, as it stands, I haver leaky valves, and I do have a hole in my heart. Its very hard for them to see the views they need since the baby is in the way no matter which angle they do. They wanted to do something called a 'bubble test,' which I've never heard of. I'm so glad at this point for my sucky IV veins. Everyone I asked about this bubble test said it was okay for the baby, so I did the whole set up etc. I was led to believe all they would do was start and IV and inject a dyed saline into my veins to see if the dye came through to the left side of my heart before the pump had fully pumped. This would show the exact place and dimensions of the hole. Okay, sounds safe enough. So I'm waiting for the IV team which took 45 minutes, trying to google this on my blackberry the whole time. So she finally gets there, tries to start me 2x and it doesn't work out. So I question, while she is paging another IV tech, why the need for the IV if its just dyed saline, which was when she said its actually agitated saline, so they wanted to inject hundreds of tiny air bubbles into my blood stream to see if the bubbles come through. Well, aren't air bubbles in a vein a bad thing? So I questioned this and she said they were smaller than the ones that would have caused me problems. But then I asked her about the baby's veins, as his are tiny compared to mine, meaning these would be the big, lethal air bubbles to him. She said I'd have to talk to someone else about this, and left. So the Echo tech came back in and I said I was uncomfortable with this test, so she said she'd go back and talk to the Obstetric Cardiologist. Well she comes running in like 3 minutes later saying the test has been cancelled because it is unsafe in pregnancy! WTF?!?! Turns out the Echo Tech upstairs was the one who called for this because her views of the heart were so obstructed. Its normal practice to do it normally, but not on a pregnant woman, and she never checked into it, just scheduled it!

So thankful for my crappy veins there, cuz it gave me time to question things.

So I still have an arrythmia despite the heart meds. They are still keeping me on them until after the baby has been born at least, when I will go back down for an MRI of my heart, the bubble test and some more tests to see if the arrythmia clears up when my blood volume goes down.

As for the baby, well he is 3 and a half pounds now. My cervix is still sort of dynamic and has funnelled a bit, but the stitch is still holding. I asked if this is normal now that the baby is bigger and they didn't really say either way. But I expressed how unhappy I was being at the MIL's house, and I explained the situation to them about how she wasn't really co-operating with having me there. So they all agreed it would be better to move me up north at this point as the lack of nutrition and the stress would cause more problems for me if I stayed down there.

I am 1 hour away from PG, and they take babies at 31 weeks, so I am 3.5 days shy of their cut off. As long as I take it easy, I think I should get there. 

Lets see, because of the lack of nutrition at his mom's house for the past 5 weeks, I have developed gestational diabetes. My reading is just over acceptable levels, which they said is completely explained by the lack of protein and calcium and the meals that consist of pretty much just noodles only, served whenever she feels, whether its 7PM or 9:30PM.

They just said watch how much sugar I consume, eat more protein, and eat more frequently and at 'regular' intervals. That was the only help I got from them diet wise. They will re test my levels after I've been home for a week or so to see if that made the difference.

I also either have a bad allergy to something down in the Vancouver area, or I have Obstetric Cholestasis. I developed a terrible itch on my arms, hands and legs. I've scratched so bad that I now have little weals of blood all over my arms and hands. They can't decide what it is, so they are running the liver test just to be on the safe side. In the meantime I was given over the counter hydrocortisone cream to help out.

He is moving good, so things seem to be good thank God! Hopefully they carry on like this for a few more weeks. My OB in Williams Lake will take over my care at 35 weeks, when her hospital can deliver, and she has said we will do an elective c-section at 36-36.5 weeks, with a planned stopping of the aspirin and eventually heparin, starting at 35 weeks or so. So I will probably be in hospital for a week or so before they stop the blood thinners, just to monitor the baby and make sure he is okay with that. Obviously if I go into labour sooner, they will be forced to do a c-section under general cuz of the thinners.

But at least there is a bit of a plan right now. I'm feeling a bit better.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sherri, were you given a monitor to test your blood sugar levels? How high were you? THIS I can help with as I'm type II diabetic and I'm on an insulin pump.

Peanut butter, hummus, and all meats are healthy with every meal for you. Eggs in the morning with turkey bacon (or regular, but I'm assuming with your heart issues it may not be good for regular bacon).

Grab some protein shakes and some protein bars...keep away from the soy protein though. Whey is better while pregnant because soy mimics estrogen. :winkwink:

Cut out ANY white pasta, White rice, White bread, cookies, cakes and sugar things. Substitue with whole grain pastas, brown rice, 12 grain breads and if you NEED a cookie, grab Kashi whole grain cookies. Beans and brown rice equal in portion size also equal a WHOLE protein together. Greek yogurt is awesome and has excellent benefits as well. Green veggies are low on the glycemic index as are all the berries in the family. They are slower to process sugar so are good for you. Be careful of bananas and other fruits other than apples and berries because the rest have natural sugars that will quickly raise your sugars.

All in all, portion control and try to eat several small meals a day to keep your sugar levels even throughout the day or night.

Mine are out of whack because it gets crazy in the second trimester. Since 17P injections mimic morning sickness, I still have aversions to meat and am not getting enough protein in so I'm going to supplement with protein shakes and bars while letting the Dr. know tomorrow that I don't feel like I'm getting enough protein in my diet these days.

Glad your home again, try to get the best meals possible and I'm glad everything is going well thus far. Praise GOD for stopping that test too. I would write a letter and send it to the CEO of the hospital letting them know of that neglegence that could have caused a horrific outcome had you not questioned it. That issue needs to be dealt with!

I'm looking forward to hearing a VICTORY story from you. Only a few short months till the baby is to term. What a blessing! Your almost there. :hug:


----------



## Sherri81

My GD levels were literally just over the cut off. So they performed a 2 hour fasting glucose challenge test on me, even though I understand the norm is a 1 hour test. They said it was easier to just get this one out of the way. So I fasted for 12 hours, had blood done, did the glucose drink, 1 hour later blood test, and another hour later, final blood test.

My first blood test was like 5.4 or 5.5, and it should have been lower than 5.1.

My second was like 7.8, and it should have been lower than 8.

My third result was like 7, and it should have been below 10.

So as you can see, it was only 1 result was was slightly high. And when I say slightly, I mean slightly.

It used to be that you needed 2 bad results to be classified as GD, but now you just need one. So I had one, and it wasn't even that bad. Every Dr consulted so far has agreed that it was a result of the diet I was on down there. So for diet counselling, they told me to just resume my 'normal' diet, which was varied with lots of fruits, veggies, lean proteins, and some carbs, but usually whole grain ones. No more of her white bread and noodles for me!

As for the Obstetric Cholestatsis test, it was negative. So this rash/hives is from something else. So far Benadryll cream, Hydrocortisone cream, and calamine lotion have done nothing, and same for the first Benadryll tab I took last night. No relief whatsoever. Seeing my GP today to see if she has any ideas... Did cut out my new heartburn pill as I only started it 11 days ago, and the itching started 2-3 days later. That was really the only new thing that was added to me. So we will see if that helps. If it were a pollen I was allergic to, I should have had relief by now as I have been away from that pollen for almost 48 hours.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Came back from our scan and Dr. appointment. Good news is baby is doing well! The head measurements were good, and all the other organs and such were on target. We're scheduled for an echocardiogram for the baby which is a common thing to do with babies of Diabetic mommies but as far as she could tell the baby's heart was doing fine. They just couldn't see all of it because of the way the baby was positioned.

My cervical length went down YET again to 32 with slight funneling this time which ISN'T a good sign. :wacko: I almost landed in the hospital today to keep an eye on it, but the Dr. said "*A normal closed cervical length is a good indicator of a normal positive outcome."* Meaning it's at 32 right now and it won't be ABNORMAL until it gets to 25 before they'll actually follow through with a cerclage stitch. 

Lizzie, what can you tell me about funneling? Exactly what IS funneling?! I hear it from you all and I KNOW it's not a good thing, but I don't know exactly what it IS and I'm assuming the meaning is the baby is going down. Can you shed some light on this with me please??

So I'm going in WEEKLY now for internal scans of the cervical length to watch but I'm NOT HAPPY! In fact, if I lose this baby because of them, I'm out for blood! I already lost one under their practice and the Dr. I actually like is under her peers who are the ones that dictate the time of cerclaging, are the heads of the department that actually TEACH cerclage procedures and they refuse to do preventative unless they see an actual problem. 

I DID find out the gender though. This is all so bitter-sweet for me. I want to shout it to the world what we're having and yet...I'm afriad of losing this one now too.:cry: It's just a waiting game and while I have more intervention than I had with our son Jackson jeffrey, The Dr.'s in this state take a conservative approach to stitching the cervix because they're aren't sure what causes what...if Incompetant cervix causes Preterm Labor or vise versa. :wacko: They'd rather take the more conservative and less invasive approach.

So on with the gender:



Spoiler
I hope the pic isn't too big as I'm still having issues with photobucket re-sizing.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0092.jpg

It's a :pink: :happydance: Here name will be Amelia Carolynn. Will you all keep us in your thoughts and prayers that Amelia will be born healthy at her due date either the last week of Sept. or 1st week of October?! We can use all the prayer we can get.:thumbup::cry:


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,
Sorry but I've been reading and running for a little while now, been meaning to post but just haven't had chance. It breaks my heart for you all to have to go through this stress, but like Michelle and Susanah have said, it is so worth it. The endless months of rest are so so hard, but you have to keep remembering that this is best for baby, even if the ic complication wasn't there, it has to be better to take it steady than to keep up the usual frantic pace.

Rensben - I'm glad you've got some help, don't worry about your little boy. I was in a similar position with my toddler and we're all doing great now. He loves Bella and dotes on her. It is so difficult, but it's just for a short time. As for shirodkhar removal and labour - my shrirodkar was removed at 35ish weeks (very early i thought, i never questioned why) and i went into labour at 38w3 (4 days short of my planned section date). Keep those feet up xx

Sherri - you are doing so wonderfully, thank god you had the sense to question those tests. I couldn't believe your section/labour dilemma when i read it, i really hope the heart issues stabilise for you. Little one sounds like he's doing great. Glad you're home too, some in laws are just precious aren't they??!! :hugs:

MommyA - this pregnancy really is putting you through the wringer, but take heart from the fact that you are being closely monitored. You are doing all you can humanly do to protect this baby and you should be so proud of that. It's so difficult to bond with unborn babies when faced with this predicament for fear of losing them, it wasn't until i was well past 30 weeks that i felt slightly more comfortable preparing for her arrival. I now feel guilty that i didn't have all the excitement for Bella during the pregnancy, but I know that resting kept her safe and made her a real chunk. In that respect, I gave her every fibre of my being and that was what was needed at the time. I've got everything crossed for you.

Lilraskal - you're through the terrible 20's so you have an excellent chance of all being fine. What a rollercoaster for you though :hugs:

nkbapt - how are you doing? Hope all is calm and there are no more contraction xx

We're doing fine, Bella is 4 months old and is really doing great. I wanted to as Lizzie about how she got on with the split abdomen issue. I have had this since my first baby and my gp refused to refer me as she said the nhs won't do anything about it. However, i wondered if this could contribute to ic as my abdominal muscles just hang. I also have a prolapse with my bladder herniating into my ladybits following the labour with Bella. I think i may have had this before this pregnancy, but i still feel like my insides are falling out. i've been told to rest :rofl: :rofl: where have i heard that before :rofl: Somehow, that is NOT going to happen, but I am taking it steady. Does anyone know of anything to do with prolapse? I'm finding it really hard to find any info apart from the dreaded hysterectomy option :nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0565.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0557.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0558.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0568.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HelenGee said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry but I've been reading and running for a little while now, been meaning to post but just haven't had chance. It breaks my heart for you all to have to go through this stress, but like Michelle and Susanah have said, it is so worth it. The endless months of rest are so so hard, but you have to keep remembering that this is best for baby, even if the ic complication wasn't there, it has to be better to take it steady than to keep up the usual frantic pace.
> 
> Rensben - I'm glad you've got some help, don't worry about your little boy. I was in a similar position with my toddler and we're all doing great now. He loves Bella and dotes on her. It is so difficult, but it's just for a short time. As for shirodkhar removal and labour - my shrirodkar was removed at 35ish weeks (very early i thought, i never questioned why) and i went into labour at 38w3 (4 days short of my planned section date). Keep those feet up xx
> 
> Sherri - you are doing so wonderfully, thank god you had the sense to question those tests. I couldn't believe your section/labour dilemma when i read it, i really hope the heart issues stabilise for you. Little one sounds like he's doing great. Glad you're home too, some in laws are just precious aren't they??!! :hugs:
> 
> MommyA - this pregnancy really is putting you through the wringer, but take heart from the fact that you are being closely monitored. You are doing all you can humanly do to protect this baby and you should be so proud of that. It's so difficult to bond with unborn babies when faced with this predicament for fear of losing them, it wasn't until i was well past 30 weeks that i felt slightly more comfortable preparing for her arrival. I now feel guilty that i didn't have all the excitement for Bella during the pregnancy, but I know that resting kept her safe and made her a real chunk. In that respect, I gave her every fibre of my being and that was what was needed at the time. I've got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Lilraskal - you're through the terrible 20's so you have an excellent chance of all being fine. What a rollercoaster for you though :hugs:
> 
> nkbapt - how are you doing? Hope all is calm and there are no more contraction xx
> 
> We're doing fine, Bella is 4 months old and is really doing great. I wanted to as Lizzie about how she got on with the split abdomen issue. I have had this since my first baby and my gp refused to refer me as she said the nhs won't do anything about it. However, i wondered if this could contribute to ic as my abdominal muscles just hang. I also have a prolapse with my bladder herniating into my ladybits following the labour with Bella. I think i may have had this before this pregnancy, but i still feel like my insides are falling out. i've been told to rest :rofl: :rofl: where have i heard that before :rofl: Somehow, that is NOT going to happen, but I am taking it steady. Does anyone know of anything to do with prolapse? I'm finding it really hard to find any info apart from the dreaded hysterectomy option :nope:

Thank you Helen, I REALLY needed to hear your words.:cry::hugs: Aside from my husband and our church we don't really have emotional support. In fact, my parents called to tell me that the landscaping guy we hired to mow their lawn so Doug and I wouldn't have to while I'm pregnant wasn't there and they demanded I call to find out where he is. Nobody figured to ask how I was doing or to even find out they were having a grandaughter. So I'm slightly over-emotional with the news of the funneling and the nonsupport I get from my parents. I WISH my mom could be my mom but I accept her the way she is. I guess that's why I hired our Doula. She takes over where my parents can't deal.

Bella is absolutely BEAUTIFUL:cloud9: She's getting big and I love the pics of her. As for the prolapse. I'm having terrible issues with pee'ing when I sneeze and have been wondering if I may have that issue slightly. I'll be interested to hear what lizzie shares. 

Thanks again dear friend for the encouragement. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi all, and Helen, your baby is gorgeous, and growing so fast!!!

A prolapse or the split abdomen, no matter how bad has nothing at all to do with IC hun. Some women have completely prolapsed uterus' which can hang outside during pregnancy, but still go to term! I have a prolapsed bladder and vaginal walls since my first pregnancy. I have urge incontinence and my periods are uncomfortable as a result. I don't think it is as severe as you describe, but if I were you I'd give it some more time before considering any surgery. After my first and the twins it took several months for any improvement. I can't say I did my pelvic floor excercises on a regular basis, but with time it did improve. Have you been referred for proper physio at all? As for your abdominal wall, have they confirmed you have a split muscle?

Hi MA - Funneling is basically the very top of your cervix beginning to open. If you imagine a plastic funnel used to fill a bottle with liquid, the cervix is looking exactly like that - kind of 'Y' shaped. The top of the Y being the part they refer to as "funneling". It isn't catastrophic because the rest of the cervix is still long and closed, but it is a sign of very early cervical changes hun.

The funneling can progress, and as it does so it would naturally shorten the remaining closed length of the cervix, or it can close up again. Total rest can reverse the funneling. 

I cannot understand why the docs are still refusing to stitch - and I feel frustrated that they continue to be so complacent - as you too must be feeling. They are technically correct that the situation is not urgent unless the CL drops to 2.5 (with or without funneling), and certainly a stitch placed at that point can still be very successful. They are being sensible in increasing their monitoring to weekly, but I personally would be pushing towards preventative measures i.e. a stitch asap from now on hun.

I really hope not to scare you MA - that is not my intention, and I genuinely feel at this stage there is no need for panic, BUT your cervix has changed, there is evidence now of it being incompetent, so a stitch should atleast be considered. To put it in balance, there is also the chance that with rest, your cervix closes again and at the next scan it has remained stable - I have seen women with much shorter cervixes AND funneling regain length and closure. Take care, and keep in touch xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Hi all, and Helen, your baby is gorgeous, and growing so fast!!!
> 
> 
> Hi MA - Funneling is basically the very top of your cervix beginning to open. If you imagine a plastic funnel used to fill a bottle with liquid, the cervix is looking exactly like that - kind of 'Y' shaped. The top of the Y being the part they refer to as "funneling". It isn't catastrophic because the rest of the cervix is still long and closed, but it is a sign of very early cervical changes hun.
> 
> The funneling can progress, and as it does so it would naturally shorten the remaining closed length of the cervix, or it can close up again. Total rest can reverse the funneling.
> 
> I cannot understand why the docs are still refusing to stitch - and I feel frustrated that they continue to be so complacent - as you too must be feeling. They are technically correct that the situation is not urgent unless the CL drops to 2.5 (with or without funneling), and certainly a stitch placed at that point can still be very successful. They are being sensible in increasing their monitoring to weekly, but I personally would be pushing towards preventative measures i.e. a stitch asap from now on hun.
> 
> I really hope not to scare you MA - that is not my intention, and I genuinely feel at this stage there is no need for panic, BUT your cervix has changed, there is evidence now of it being incompetent, so a stitch should atleast be considered. To put it in balance, there is also the chance that with rest, your cervix closes again and at the next scan it has remained stable - I have seen women with much shorter cervixes AND funneling regain length and closure. Take care, and keep in touch xxx

Thank you. I NEEDED this response. They keep dumbing down the issue and I'm really getting frustrated with them! My husband now thinks that because the Dr. said *"A normal closed cervical length is a good indicator of a normal positive outcome." * that everything is okay. He got frustrated with me at lunch when I told him this was typical of incompetant cervix and I actually PRAY I'm wrong! This whole situation is frustrating to me because there's no Dr.'s in this area who will step up and do what's right. 

I kept saying, if this happens again after I've fought for a stitch I'm going for blood! I want that darn stitch! You haven't scared me. Your not telling me anything I haven't guessed already, your just educating me and being HONEST with me which is more than most have done here in real life. Doug has the weekend off and I WAS going to go looking for some cutsie girls clothes to take my mind off things, but I've been thinking I should be on bed rest.

Get this: The Dr. said today when my husband asked if I should have bedrest said that there is no proven record indicating that bedrest helps the situation. My thought was what planet are these idiots from and how the heck did they get their degrees let alone be "teaching" dr.s at the hospital:shrug:

Well, Wed. I'll demand another cerclage. I am NOT going to lose another child due to neglegence!:wacko:


----------



## HelenGee

Thank you Lizzie, I know it's an annoying thing to happen, but I'm glad it's not just me who has a prolapse. I stopped looking on the net as Dr.Google has sent me over the edge too many times. It's not a severe prolapse, it's exactly the same as you have had and I've been told it's grade 2, so it's not horrendous. However, it's really bloody annoying me. I've been doing pelvic floors religiously since the birth and there has been a slight improvement. The maternity ward referred me to the post natal physio before i was discharged as I had a few incontinence "episodes" :blush: I've since been referred to a gynae consultant and I just don't know what to expect.

As I've become so afraid of doctors and bad news since this pregnancy i just want to feel ready for whatever they may tell me. I'm certainly not ready for surgery for any kind, but I need to be more physically able to be on my feet as I have to go back to work in Sepetmber :growlmad:

I suppose I'm just trying to piece the puzzle together and I just wondered if my poor internal scaffolding may be linked to my split abdomen. My gp told me that the muscle is totally split and that no amount of excerise or stomach crunches will fix it. At that point I was one year on from my first baby and thought it wasn't worth fighting her for any further action until I was finished havng children. TBH the abdomen thing doesn't really bother me, i know I'm lucky to have my hangy belly!

Thanks MA, parents don't really understand the ongoing stress of this situation. They can only cope with it in the short term, then they have to go back to "normal" life. The ongoing, day in day out fear that you are living with at the moment feels like a never ending tunnel and no-one really understands unless they have been there. :hugs: Your hubby sounds like mine - mine kept telling me to take the reassurance i was given when i was insisiting that the docs weren't right. They have no choice but to trust and believe that it will all be ok, so they can be strong for us. I nearly sent my DH to a nervou breakdown I think. Keep pushing for that stitch, in the meantime rest rest REST!! :hugs:

Berryblue - I forgot to say huge congratulations on the birth of your baby. Well done!

Has anyone heard how Jen and the twins are doing and Aspen and her twins are too?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HelenGee, I was wondering the same thing about the other folks. It's been kinda quiet in here. Hoping no news is GOOD news! :thumbup:

Okay, not to sound rediculous or anything but I'm trying to do full bedrest now. When you all say full bedrest, are you saying your in lying position all day including eating? Of can you sit up in bed as long as your actually IN bed other than to go to the bathroom?? I'm just wondering if I have to be in sleeping position all day long, are my legs supposed to be up high? :shrug: I'm new to this and the Dr. says there's no real studies backing that bedrest will actually help this issue. :wacko: I wish they'd get their head out of their bums! I'm REALLY annoyed here with these Dr.s.


----------



## lizziedripping

Me too MA - I have heard this before about bed rest, but I can categorically say that it DOES make a difference, and my babies are living proof of that!! At the end of the day, what do you lose by doing it anyway? 

Bed rest varies hun, but I'd suggest lying on your left side as much as possible, sit to eat, go to the toilet, shower minimally. No housework, cooking, shopping trips or climbing the stairs (I did so on all fours). I rested downstairs on the sofa because being in bed felt depressing, but I hardly moved at all. x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Me too MA - I have heard this before about bed rest, but I can categorically say that it DOES make a difference, and my babies are living proof of that!! At the end of the day, what do you lose by doing it anyway?
> 
> Bed rest varies hun, but I'd suggest lying on your left side as much as possible, sit to eat, go to the toilet, shower minimally. No housework, cooking, shopping trips or climbing the stairs (I did so on all fours). I rested downstairs on the sofa because being in bed felt depressing, but I hardly moved at all. x

My thoughts EXACTLY! I've heard so many women who've actually been through it, both here and on other boards, that I'm convinced it's what I need to do.

I started today. Didn't go to church and probably won't be out much with exception to appointments. We moved me upstairs where I have the tv, our laptops and Doug is thinking about borrowing or buying a dorm fridge to keep things cold while I'm up here. We have stairs so I'll follow your rule of thumb and slide down via my bum on them and back up the same way. Stopped picking up our small dog and am up for bathroom. I seem to be up every hour to pee as I keep feeling like my bladder is full right after I pee.:wacko:

I also bought those compression socks you spoke of and will probably have my husband go out and buy another pair to keep on hand. All in all I'd say I'm prepared for the long haul and will do all I can to aide in Amelia staying in as long as she can.

Thank you so much for helping me through all of this. I'll be interested in seeing what Wed. bring with the cervical length measurements. My hope is that what they saw was an actual contraction and NOT funneling already....I also hope that if it WAS funneling that it didn't get worse. I'm just going to keep fighting every time I see them for the cerclage. I dont care that they get sick of me demanding it. :winkwink:


----------



## HelenGee

Hi MA - I second what Lizzie said! I was never told to bed rest, in fact I was told not to as this could cause other health issues. Whilst it did send me a little loopy (I still feel uneasy when I think back to that time on rest), I honestly think it kept Bella safely in.

I stayed in bed upstairs as being downstairs made life difficult for my MIL with my 3 year old. He would get upset with me when I couldn't chase him around. I had the tv and my hubby would put stuff on the bed for me so I wouldn't have to bend or fetch anything heavy like my laptop. Sometimes he'd put a little paper sorting job for me so I felt useful (filing bank statements etc!) 

I stayed lying down most of the time, I got up to go to the bathroom every hour as I was drinking litres of water. My MIL bought me drinks and food. My wonderful hubby bought evening meals for all 3 of us upstairs, with a little table and chair for my 3 year old so we could eat together. I sat up to eat, but
the rest of the time I was on my side. I did try to keep my feet elevated, but wasn't always comfortable. I had a shower every third day to begin with after the stitch (gross I know) and my hubby would bring me a bowl of hot water, 
soap etc so I could wash and clean my teeth etc.

I found it very difficult to focus on reading novels, so I watched DVD box sets of tv series. Daytime tv would upset me sometimes as everything seemed to baby orientated. The West Wing was a great one as it needs some brain 
qactivity to keep up with the action!

On days when I had an appointment I would get home and stay downstairs so I didn't have to climb the stairs again.

Oh I forgot to say, my consultant told me to take it steady, to only shuffle about the house and occasionally to the pub for dinner but nothing more. She told me not to pick up anything heavy and to make sure I had a solid block of 2 hours lying down in the middle of the day.

I honestly think that medics disregard the success of bed rest as they cannot prove that it helps. BUT the private consultant that I saw when I realised there was a problem told me that bed rest would be an appropriate course of action, along with the stitch and progesterone. I know this practice advocate rest as I read testimonials from a few women saying that they had been put on bed rest when being treated by this centre during their pregnancies. All had successful outcomes. The consultant I was under at my local hospital kept saying that of the 3 options there was "no method of proven be benefit." I can still hear her saying it now. However, she decided that she would just throw everything at the situation in the hope something would work. Something did work, but studies will never show which method is th most beneficial as the group of subjects studied may have other complications like pre term labour in conjunction with Ic. 

So, I think bed rest is the way to go. It's for a short time and logically it makes sense to take the weight off your cervix. It will drive you a bit crazy though so keep posting on here to keep your sanity intact!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you HelenGee, we just bought a mac and it's REALLY light weight so I was happy about that. I have spent alot of time today on my side and am continuing it. Thank you for all the encouragement and advice. I'm SO glad to have this board. It's been a wealth of information and I pray I will be another good outcome to share with this board and by the grace of God, it will be because I had other women who've been there sharing their experiences with me about what worked for them. Thank you both SO much! :hug:


----------



## Ashley9603

I have a question,I had my last cervical length check today and its 35?The doctor talked to me and said its not bad,but not good either.Anyone know anything about lengths and if this is anything to worry about?On the bright side,the boys are growing and developing well.They are 2 pounds now.Im just really worried that I wont make it to my dream of 38 weeks.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ash - is that 35mm or .35cms do you know? I think it must be the former - 35mm or 3.5cms, in which case that is absolutely normal, and I'm not sure what your Doc is talking about!!?? Anything above 2.5 is good, and above 3 at 28wks pregnant with twins is superb xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Ashley9603 said:


> I have a question,I had my last cervical length check today and its 35?The doctor talked to me and said its not bad,but not good either.Anyone know anything about lengths and if this is anything to worry about?On the bright side,the boys are growing and developing well.They are 2 pounds now.Im just really worried that I wont make it to my dream of 38 weeks.

You have my dream length right now!:thumbup: I'm 19wks and my length while still "good" is 32 though I'm starting to funnel now too. Lizzie is pretty knowledgeable since she's "been there". Have you asked him why he thinks it's not good?:shrug:


----------



## Ashley9603

I just think that he is being concerned I guess...I was doing so good until now.He is just concerned and not sure if I should get steroid shots in case the boys come sooner.Lizzie,Im not sure if its cm or mm..I am just worried that they will not be doing any cervical length checks anymore...how can they tell if something is wrong from now until the birth?Im just getting scared I guess,because up until now everything was going so well.At least the boys are growing well.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey ladies, im so sorry i have not been around at all.i do ocassionally pop in and skim through trying to catch up but im afraid im not very up to date =(
we are going fairly well here, koby is 6months old and rolling, sitting and doing all the cute 6month things he should which is great cos he has caught right up..
however a few weeks ago his little 18month old cousin was allowed to kiss koby on the lips by fil and just one hour later at dinner she came down with a big temperature and turns out she was incubating a virus =( very frustrating as those kids are ALWAYS sick but my kids rarely catch it but how can u not when u are kissed on the lips in the most contagious stage of an illness!!
luckily he got no temps but he did develop a serious cough and i took him to the docs and the doc who heard the cough while we were there said it was teething :-/ needless to say i will never be going back to that idiot!that very night i took him down to the hospital as his cough was so bad it would take 30 seconds to a minute to get a breath back in and he was vomitting from force every single cough..he was admitted to the ward over night with bronciollitis needing oxygen therapy but unfortunatly thats all they can do for him...its been two weeks since his cough subsided slightly but he still has it quite bad he has a vapouriser with eucylyptus oil every single night cos he cant survive without it..weekly dr visits to make sure he doesnt develop pnuemonia and probably has to hold off his 6months vacs..he is still vomitting after every feed without fail which he never did before and coughs a lot.it is so so sad =(
the worst thing is his dad has chronic asthma and the hospital gave us info saying bronciollitis causes asthma and given that he has had this aweful cough for so long im terrified he will get it =( that would be a nightmare for me cos i see how his dad who is very very fit and healthy struggles still with his asthma..other than the cough though he is a very handsome, happy little mite who has finally started taking a bottle and given mummy a bit of freedome!i am still making sure i bf him a few times a night too just to give him that boost in his immunity since he is so sick.
hope u ladies are well and i do know ur all still preggo so thats great!xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Ashley love - if your cervix is down to to .35` then i can understand your docs concern, BUT I am still thinking that it is more likely he means 35mm, in which case there is nothing to worry about. What was your previous CL?

Signs to look for would be vaginal pressure/bulging mainly, tho at 26wks IC is unlikely to cause you an issue directly, preterm labour is the risk. A shortening cervix can be a prerequisite for PTL, but you would have definite contractions, and at this stage it would be strong, regular contractions which would be shortening your cervix rather than your cervix simply "giving" under the eweight of the babies.

You may have a particularly cautious Doc who is anxious because you are carrying twins. I have seen the colour drain from a Consultants face at the mere mention of twins, and not because of my IC. There is more than staying pregnant with twins than a long, closed cervix, and many clinicians are the "harbingers of doom" with twin ladies.

You have already reached a superb gestation hun, and from now each week you progress is a good sign that everything is as it should be. Twins are more difficult to get to term in their own right, BUT your issue, like mine is a cervical one which so far had held up well against the rigours of two. Take care hun xxx

Nik - sorry to hear Koby has been poorly. For what it's worth, bronchiolitis is a common illness in babies which hits very, very hard, but more often than not leaves no lasting ill effects. ALL kids get RSV (the virus which causes bronchiolitis) before they're 2, and there is nothing you could have done to avoid it hun. Asthma is an associated risk, but this is more likely to do with the family llink, rather than the bronchiolitis. Children who are worse affected by RSV, are those probably more prone to asthma anyway - it is not however a foregone conclusion, and you shouldn't assume the worst. Much love xxx


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies!

Sherri - Congrats on making it this far!! I am so happy for you!!!

I haven't had much time to catch up...Ive been having issues on and off. I have morning sickness again...lovely! And I fell in the tub causing some bleeding. But so far..everything is just fine with baby. 

My cervix is funneled all the way to the stitch still but it's still holding shut. I am contracting on and off, but nothing too serious...just normal for me and this pregnancy. I just found out today I will be getting the stitch out on June 27th and it's predicted with the way things are...baby should come..but who knows for sure right? 

There isn't much else to report..Im still on strict bed rest (up for an hour only) and at about 32 weeks I will be allowed to get up and go out for short trips. And at 34 weeks do even more!

So there's something fun to look forward too, as I have nothing but clothes for baby!

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I have another question to ask concerning funneling. Knowing that I've started to funnel here at 19wks (we'll find out with a scan tomorrow how things are going) and the cervical length is 3.2 with a closed cervix...I guess my question is since they keep refusing to cerclage until 2.5, does that make it harder for a stitch to hold at the length they want at 2.5? Can they still do a cerclage at that time??

I'm STILL going to argue my point at EVERY appointment even if they say no. I know that the length and the fact that the door is closed so to sey is good, but know that funneling isn't a good sign as was said in a prior comment.

I'm hoping that by the time they get to the stitching, that it won't be too late already. 

Just another question I thought I'd ask.

I'll keep everyone posted about tomorrows scan with hopes this bedrest has been helping!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - as with me, an already dilated cervix can be stitched in an emergency hun. Mine was 3cms dilated and was completely sewn shut with a macdonald. Unfortunately by that stage, infection is more likely to have entered the uterus, and can trigger labour. Stitching after the fact is never ideal because the cervix has already changed too much, and the body often responds by triggering preterm labour.

A 2.5 cl is still ideal for stitching, and can work very well. Bearing in mind that no cervical stitch will work as well as one placed around 12wks, before ANY shortening/funneling or changes - you still have a good chance of getting a stitch before it is too late. It may be that your cervix fluctuates around 3 from now on, but doesn't worsen and you get to term with no other issues. Alternatively, it could shorten further, at which point I presume they'll stitch, and there is every chance it will work.

Let me know how you got on today hun., then I'll have a better idea of where things are likely to go. Any chance you could put number of weeks pregnant in your signiture MA? It just helps when I'm trying to answer your queries hun ;)


----------



## MikaylasMummy

thanks lizzie =) it is just getting so bad and i feel so helpless =( he vomits 5ish times a day now and i am forever catching it or cleaning it!not to mention its horrible to see my little baby renching like he does from the force of his coughing..i think hes in it for the long haul theyr testing him again for whooping cough cos his cough is still forcing him to vomit but otherwise it could go on for six months =( i know ur right he is probably prone to asthma anyway given that he has been affected so badly and is having lasting affects i knew one of my kids would most likely have ended up with it anyway cos of brians family =(


----------



## Ashley9603

Well Lizzie,Im thinking he said 35mm,I had been at 4 or a little over for the past 6 months.So its just now starting to shorten.They I think are just being cautious as I am high risk anyways.Im just worried because I have done so well until this point.I would love to get in the 30 week range if I can.I havent had any real contractions(bh since week 13)It sucks though because I wont be getting any cervicall ength checks anymore....I guess time will tell.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Hi MA - as with me, an already dilated cervix can be stitched in an emergency hun. Mine was 3cms dilated and was completely sewn shut with a macdonald. Unfortunately by that stage, infection is more likely to have entered the uterus, and can trigger labour. Stitching after the fact is never ideal because the cervix has already changed too much, and the body often responds by triggering preterm labour.
> 
> A 2.5 cl is still ideal for stitching, and can work very well. Bearing in mind that no cervical stitch will work as well as one placed around 12wks, before ANY shortening/funneling or changes - you still have a good chance of getting a stitch before it is too late. It may be that your cervix fluctuates around 3 from now on, but doesn't worsen and you get to term with no other issues. Alternatively, it could shorten further, at which point I presume they'll stitch, and there is every chance it will work.
> 
> Let me know how you got on today hun., then I'll have a better idea of where things are likely to go. Any chance you could put number of weeks pregnant in your signiture MA? It just helps when I'm trying to answer your queries hun ;)

Hey all. Scan showed I went from 3.2cm's down to 2.0 today. :wacko: 2.5 was what she was looking for in order to do the cerclage. I still have funneling. With that being said, went into the perinatologists office and she said they NOW have confirmation that I DO have IC :dohh::shrug: I've only been telling them that since week 13 when cerclaging was less than 1% risk! Needless to say I'm heading for the hospital tonight and getting an emergency cerclage tomorrow sometime. They are giving me indomethicin to stop contractions and I'm told they do that with everyone before cerclaging. The Dr. IS hopeful that we could possibly carry to term but she won't guarantee it.

So this is where I am. I CAN'T believe it's not even a week and I went from 3.2 down to 2.0 and am glad we decided to do every week now or we may not have caught this.

So now that it's below 2.0 what are your thoughts Lizzie? Still a possibility to make it??

Share your thoughts...YOU and this thread are the ones that helped me understand that IC is what I had and I appreciate the refreshing truth I get from each of you!:winkwink::flower:

As for the wks, I'll add that graphic now to my post so it will make it easier for you in the future. I'll do that now while I'm thinking of it!


----------



## Ashley9603

After your cerclage will you be on bedrest,or at least modified bedrest?Sometimes I think we know our bodies better than the docs do.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - sorry to hear that your CL went down, but so so pleased they're finally acknowledging IC and are doing something about it asap!!! Not before time.............I do hope they are shame faced about their previous assertions! Sorry, feel so cross on your behalf hun.

Getting the stitch in now is fine, and it should go well. There are no guarantees, but at 2 there is still time. The main thing is, that tho there is funneling, your cervix isn't yet dilated. I do hope you continue resting post cerclage tho - I believe a combination of the two could get you to term hun. I certainly feel a tonne happier for you now that the stitch is going in. Good luck darlin, you're in my prayers tonight. Keep the faith, envisage nothing but getting to full term and keep fighting xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you! When asked about bed rest, she said it's not always helpful because you need movement for circulation and diabetes. 

I'm taking her with a grain of salt and will put MYSELF on bedrest. I've seen and heard here what it does and I feel a heck of a lot more confident with women who've been there than a practice who guesses and doesn't listen.

Thanks everyone. I have an hour left until I go in so I should get ready. Love to you all. Thinking good thoughts from here on out Lizzie. I'm feeling a bit more at ease though ask me by wk 28 and I'll be EXTATIC and even more hopeful of getting to term! :happydance:


----------



## lizziedripping

Indomethicin is normal treatment during and after a stitch btw MA. It is powerful but brilliant stuff. Good luck hun x


----------



## rensben

Oh dear...doctor's make me so mad sometimes!! Good luck for tomorrow MA. I'm sure everything will go well. So happy they are finally doing something! I go in for my weekly scan tomorrow. I've been stable at 2.5 for the last 2 weeks. I haven't funnelled to the stitch yet but we'll see how it goes tomorrow morning. I'm not worried about IC as much as I am worried about PTL. contractions have lessened now that I'm not picking up my son anymore. Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## HelenGee

MA- tried to post yesterday but my laptop crashed :wacko:
Anyway, I am so pleased they're doing the stitch. About time. Maybe now they'll take your concerns more seriously. It makes me so cross that they haven't trusted your instinct so far, I've been there and it still troubles me a little. However, it is important now that you have some trust in your docs or you will drive yourself crazy.

I have every faith that you'll make it to term and I'm sending you prayers and best wishes. My stitch was done at 20+5 cervix 13mm and funneling. Bed rest and progesterone added in we did just fine.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HelenGee said:


> MA- tried to post yesterday but my laptop crashed :wacko:
> Anyway, I am so pleased they're doing the stitch. About time. Maybe now they'll take your concerns more seriously. It makes me so cross that they haven't trusted your instinct so far, I've been there and it still troubles me a little. However, it is important now that you have some trust in your docs or you will drive yourself crazy.
> 
> I have every faith that you'll make it to term and I'm sending you prayers and best wishes. My stitch was done at 20+5 cervix 13mm and funneling. Bed rest and progesterone added in we did just fine.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:cry: Thank you! Looks like I'm similar. You are right. It's time to trust them. They are well known here, just more conservative as many of us know with many of the Dr.'s. 

I needed to hear all your words and I thank you for your lovely words of encouragement everyone :hug: as well as your prayers. Thank you all dearly:kiss::flower:

I'm here now and waiting for tomorrow. nervous but anxious to get it over with and breathe a bit.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

haven't slept a wink as my roomate lost her baby when the heartbeat stopped. She just came out from a cerclage and was 14-16wks. They had to move me as I was too emotional to deal with it having lost my son and now trying to save Amelia with the same darn procedure. My Dr. is from a different practice so we had different phycisians, but it really brings to reality how serious this can be. She lost fluid and that's why the baby died. I know that's a "risk" associated with cerclaging. :wacko: Needless to say I've been a bit edgey but this morning felt the peace of God and feel like He was telling me everything would be okay.

surgery is scheduled for noon, hopefully I'll feel well enough to update everyone. Looking forward to this stitch to keep our daughter in safe...also praying God would put a barrier around her and protect her from what the other mother went through.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - what a nightmare hun :( 

What happened is thankfully a rare complication, and sometimes women have a myriad of other issues as well as IC to deal with that you aren't aware of. It is possible that this lady had exposed membranes so had a dilated cervix when they were trying to put the stitch in, hence reason they were ruptured. Your cervix, tho shorter, is closed and the chances are excellent my sweet. Take care, and will be watching the clock today ;) xxx


----------



## lynz85

all the best MA been following your story for a while now. Hope all goes well for you with this stitch x


----------



## nkbapbt

MA - I am so sorry about your roommate, what an incredibly hard thing for you (and her clearly). 

I hope your stitch placement goes in without a hiccup. Sending you lots of healing and positive thoughts!


----------



## lizziedripping

Any news MA? x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Any news MA? x

Hi there!

Went in for the cerclage around 1. I was doing well until the anesthesiologist mentioned there was a woman whose sac was buldging. The Dr. Hollard at her to STOP. Knowing that had been my roomate and that with Jackson my own sac was found buldging. After that, I hadn't heard any of them and started to worry as they were working behind the scenes. That moment I felt I was going to be sick and they gave me anti nausea meds through the IV and I tried to keep myself calm. The Dr. shortly said she was almost done and that everything looked just fine and went as planned. She said cervix was STILL closed and I believe she mentioned the closed length was 2cm's. 

They mentioned modified bedrest for home. We all know I'll be on bedrest. :winkwink:

I was surprised to find that I was barely bleeding at all, had "slight" cramping but nothing too bad and the worst was a headache and slight stinging when I pee. Other than that, I seem to be doing well and have a more positive attitude about our future. Amelia seems to be doing fine with a heart rate in the 150's. She did almost give me a heart attack when we couldn't find her heartbeat. After what happened with my roomate, I was on the verge of tears when they finally found her beautiful beating heart.:cry:

So all is well. My heart still aches for my roomate though. I know so well what it's like to lose a child.

I'll be back on next week to chat with you all as I have another scan to make sure everything looks good and Dr. appointment.

Saw the perinatologist I argued with for an hour to get the cerclage at 14wks and he looked like "oh no, not this one again" and I had a look like "told ya so" I kept hearing the old time western showdown theme in my head and giggled after he left.:haha:

My first time with an epidural type anesthesia. I told the med staff in surgery it felt like I was walking naked in the snow and had them all laughing.:haha:

So, that's it for today! All is well and I couldn't have gotten this far without you all. I'm just so thankful that God led me to this thread. Your all a blessing! Now I'm looking forward to making it and holding my little Amelia come October. 

Keep you posted as things progress! :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Phew, thank goodness all went ok MA - have been thinking about for the last 36hrs ;)

I hardly bled after my stitch too - a few days of "barely there' bleeding that's all. I must warn you that after both my emergency and elective stitches I had tightenings, and cramps which made me think the stitching would fail :( This is an apparently normal sensation tho because I got to 38wks with twins despite it ;) I said on many occasions that I wouldn't make it based purely on the constant "contraction-like feelings, so take heart from my story hun.

Rest well, and keep positive xxx


----------



## HelenGee

What a relief MA, I've been on pins waiting to hear. Now keep taking it steady. I hurt when I peed for a few days after my stitch, everything sounds really normal.

Well done for getting through the trauma of the surgery, so glad it's all done.:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you both so much!

Lizzie, that's good to know for future reference. I'm still on the drug indomethocin for the next couple of days and I read you said it helped a great deal. I also took my 17P injection today and will take that weekly until week 36 along with drinking water. I wonder if continuing on the 17P injections, if that will keep those feelings away because 17P is supposed to calm the uterus from PTL?? :shrug: I'm sure we'll find out in the upcoming months. 

I say this with a sound of relief. I was SO on edge up until now when I finally have that stitch. I at least feel like we have a chance now. Hearing all the positive stories, I'm starting to relax quite a bit and to spite the ongoing bedrest during the fun summer months, I find it will be worth it when she comes and is healthy!

Thanks again!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

I have a quick question for you. I seem to be peeing a lot. Maybe twice every half hour or so. Will this affect this issue as I know I'm supposed to be bed rest?

I'm not sure if I'm getting myself all worked up about getting up to pee and going back to bed for nothing. Just wondering if you all got up so much to pee so much. Just trying to monitor myself.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - you might have a UTI hun, or it might be irritation caused by the catheter. I had awful bladder trouble after the stitch, and had to have the catheter removed early as a result i.e. before the statutory 24hrs were up. Getting up to pee is not a problem stitch/cervix-wise, but a UTI needs addressing. Call your doc hun, it's easy to treat and worth nipping in the bud asap xxx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

so happy to hear your cerclage went well ma.xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Lizzie. 

We have a load of appointments this week so I'll have them do a culture and send it out. Tomorrow we have the fetal echocardiogram which I'm told is typical for babies of moms with Type II diabetes. I'm looking forward to hearing Amelia's heartbeat again.

Tuesday the Doula is bringing a backup Doula for me to meet in case she's not in town. They figured since I'm high risk and with cerclage actual due date isn't specific, they'd be prepared so I would NEVER be alone. They'll come and sit beside my bedside. Feels kinda weird!

Friday I have another scan to check the cerclage and make sure everything is okay. By the way, how often after the cerclage do they check measurements now? Will it still be weekly or biweekly or less than that?

Yesterday I was bored so I looked up blogs of women who've had a cerclage. I found an older one of a woman who had her son after losing twins at 19wks. This was 2006. I had to laugh at some of her entries about bedrest, about her snoring husband. I just totally understand right now where she was coming from back then. I think it kinda helps to read her story. She has since had another child in 2009 and then stopped blogging, but it's fun to read her story. Today I'm going to start blogging again myself and jotting down my own journey so I can go back and read it.

Have a lovely day ladies! Looking forward to the next scan and I'll share the results when I find out.


----------



## lizziedripping

Scanning after a stitch varies MA. I had a scan every 3wks, but much of that was because I was carrying twins. Some centres stop altogether figuring that once the stitch is in, all that can be done is being done, so it's a waste of time (not my view ;)). Others do a fortnightly/3 weekly scan, and if all is ok, stop after 27wks. x


----------



## Sherri81

MA, I'm so glad your stitch went well. I bet your bladder is just sort of irritated right now after they've been up there messing around. I really hope your cervix stops shortening and that things stabalize for you.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA, you doing ok?

Good to see you here Sherri - wow, bet you can't quite believe you're at 32wks already? The elective stitch was so the right thing for you darlin ;) Hope your other health issues aren't giving you too much grief/anxiety. Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Sherri and Lizzie.

We're doing okay so far. I feel her kicking more and a few times I've felt like she's kicking out my vagina. Wondering if that's a normal thing or if that means she went from the 2.0 cervical length to the stitch this quick?! :shrug:

I also feel like my lower pelvic muscles cramp a bit. Almost feel like they are useless and may be why I have IC. They just don't feel as though they're holding the belly up at all. Could be my weight. I am plus size, but just feels a bit weird is all.

In the end, I'm keeping my head up and trying to stay positive. Bed rest hasn't been too bad. Our church family has been bringing us meals twice a week and someone nominated us for free maid service. Can you believe that?? I feel like I should be out by a pool with lemonade in my hand. :haha: Feels kind of odd that someone is cleaning while I'm at home, but overall everyone has been helpful SO MUCH to us and I'm praying we'll continue to pass 20wks, 22wks, 24 and so on to term. 

Sherri, how are you doing lately?


----------



## rensben

Hello all,

MA, i've got lots of low down kicks as well but it's totally normal. Baby just hasn't turned yet! Happy to hear that things are going well.

As for me, I am more worried about PTL at the moment due to my stress levels. My husband leaves on Friday for 6 months and I am just not doing well. The reality of it all is finally hitting me. I am Canadian but I live in France as my husband is french. I have no family here except my in-laws who are great but it's nt the same. we just moved to a new city and have few friends. The next few days are going to be really hard and I am struggling to deal with all of it. I have a scan tomorrow to check my cervix.Really hoping for some good news!


----------



## lizziedripping

Rensben :( Feel for you hun. You must understandabley be feeling stressed out and low. I so wish we lived closer, I could call in to keep you company and give moral support. xxx

MA - as Rensben says, the low kicks are very normal, and not usually anything to do with a weak cervix. One of the twins remained breech right to 38wks, and as a result gave me some real scares with his constant kicks in my cervix. It actually took my breath away. Very soon your lo will move up and into your abdomen and out of your pelvis - this always feels much better for us IC ladies, since the weight of baby is moved away from the cervix x


----------



## Sherri81

Hmmm, the kicks... Well, Devon was much more active down there than this one is. And yet both of them were heads down, so I think in my case its a boy's vs girl's thing.

So with Devon, I did have a lot of punching down there. It felt like she was trying to make her break! So I'd say, a lot of movement down there is normal. If the stitch was placed correctly then there should be no concern that the baby will break through.

As for the weak lower muscles, I think that is still just a left over from the surgery. I wouldn't say my muscles are overly weak down there, but I did feel like things were going to drop out all the time in the first few weeks after the surgery. When I first started getting up and about while I was pregnant with Devon, I felt like I had been an invalid forever. It was like I couldn't stand up straight, couldn't stand long, walk far etc... because my lower abs felt so weak. But eventually things started getting back to normal.

As for me, I'm still here. Still pregnant! Who ever saw that one coming, lol. I do weekly NSTs here. The last one was a bit troubling, but they think he was just asleep for most of it. There was almost no variability in his heart rate. Eventually there was some, so hopefully they are right and he was just sleeping. I've been giving off leukocytes in my urine for my last few urine dips. They did a culture and nothing came back, so I'm just wondering what is happening there... They did say that sometimes women get leuks without a real reason for it. He isn't moving as much, but they are trying to reassure me that that's because there is less room for him to move about in. They have agreed to bump up the NSts to a few times a week if I feel a need for it. But he still moves... its just I could go 3 hours or more sometimes with no movement from him at all. And there is less kicking, but more of just that squirming feeling and a foot in the ribs all the time, lol.

I've started to try and get past my fear by setting up the nursery some. I have not taken price tags off of everything just yet though. So the new clothes still have tags on them. They're folded, or hanging, but still with tags on... Same with crib sheets, basinnette sheets, change pad sheets, blankets, bottles, soothers, laundry hamper etc... Everything is getting put where I want it, but just with tags on... I know, some people think its weird that I don't wash brand new baby clothes. But I don't know... Its not like adult clothes. No one is trying them on or anything, and I never washed Greg's brand new clothes after buying them, and he actually has a wonderful immune system. So maybe there's something to it.... lol. I don't know.

But yeah, thats a big step for me. I'm starting to think more along the lines of him actually being here...

And that's about it for me really. I do go out and about, I just try not to stay out too long. Like I'll do a quick trip to Walmart to look for baby stuff or get my meds etc... So being home and being able to drive and control my own life has made a huge difference in my stress levels, which obviouslly helps him too.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Ladies. All these new feelings with the IC issues and I haven't a clue what's normal and what's not. It's great to have this group of friends to figure things out. Today I sneezed and pee'd the bed for crying out loud. :wacko: I think it was just the position and the weak muscles down there. I kept asking my husband if he thought it would affect the stitch at all. I'm such a nut case lately!

Rensben, So sorry about the stress of hubby leaving for 6 months. When we moved to Ohio several years back while Doug was going to school we had no family and I knew nobody. Blogging and the boards made me feel better. I became online friends with people and it really helped passing the time. Sadly I miss my blogging community as the origional one I had changed the blogging program and it became harder to use. Most of us left to either blogger or somewhere else, so I don't know where half those friends are now. I'm really into homesteading which is what Doug and I would like to do someday. It kept me sane when I didn't know many people. I then made friends around the apartment complex but it's harder to make friends in real life when we're on bed rest.

In fact, to pass the time yesterday, I had Doug bring up the flat decorative pillows from downstairs and I restuffed them and hand sewed them. Took up some time. Now I'm trying to figure out the next project. 

Try doing a google search for blogs that have some kind of interest to you. That may help to pass the time. I found a blog from a woman who lost her twins in 06' shortly got pregnant and had IC with bedrest like us. It's been quite fun to read. SO funny! I totally understand what she's going through and it makes me laugh.

Right at this moment I have to go to the bathroom and miss Amelia decides to move 
around making me have to pee even more. :lol:

Lizzie, I understand that feeling of taking your breath away as that was kinda how I felt. Though she's pretty tiny right now. Not sure how it'd feel when she gets bigger!

Sherri, glad things are moving forward. Can't believe how close your getting now. Praying the baby is just tired and will pick up movement more often for you.

I also can understand the fear of buying things. I actually purchased a micropreemie outfit and two preemie outfits. They're the cutest outfits I NEVER hope to use! After what happened with Jackson, I told myself I wanted to be "prepared". Then I'd move forward to more positive thinking which I should start at 34 just in case.

Didn't share about my appointment on Monday. Went for a fetal echocardiogram and the idiot scared the pants off my. Amelia wasn't in the greatest position but they kept saying they saw a hole in her heart. What's called VSD. He said it "could" be a shadow from her ribs but he would need to see us in 8wks...and OH, it's associated with Downs he said as we were leaving. I was PISSED! First of all, if you have no concrete evidence she has a hole, don't just throw it out there. Ask for another appointment for crying out loud before you give your guesses! Next, he had me freaking out about Downs and we haven't seen any signs up till he said that. Turns out, it "could" be associated with Downs but there are MANY infants without Downs who have this and it's QUITE COMMON and one of the easiest heart defects to help.

So after a cry and then a bout of rage, I decided to let it go until we actually see the results from the next test in 8 weeks. He kept making me feel like I'm old and ready to die at the age of 37. Are you kidding me?? :wacko:

This Friday I have my scan to check the stitch and I'm interested to see how much length I have left. It freaks me out that with the funneling she could possibly be at the stitch at any time. I think I've heard some of you say that it happens and the stitch will hold them in if placed right. Praying all is well in there and for the first time I have a positive attitude about things. We're 20wks 3 dys today. I'm excited to pass that 22wk milestone soon. Knowing it's coming up is starting to freak me the heck out. I don't know how you ladies get through this part! :lol:


----------



## HelenGee

Sherri- hope all is ok with the little guy. It's not weird to leave the tags on stuff until you're sure, I did exactly the same I just had a couple of things washed and ready. Now Bella speeds through her clothes I don't get chance to wash them, she's growing so fast xx

MA- sorry but the peeing thing does sound like a weak pelvic floor but don't worry about it. I've come to realise that I had both a bladder prolapse and ic. I wouldn't advise doing kegels until after delivery, no-one told me not to it just didn't feel like the right thing to do as it may loosen the stitch IMO. BUT the bed rest will help as taking the weight off the pelvic muscles will give them a break. I don't honestly think that a weak pelvic floor and ic are connected. If you do think that prolapse could be a possibility then it is worth trying to avoid an assisted delivery (and who wouldn't?!) as this can aggravate it. Most of all, my pelvic heaviness symptoms eased once I'd been resting a while.

Rensben- my heart goes out to you, it's hard to stay strong when you feel like you have little control over events. Could any of your family visit and give some support? I know it's a long shot, but it might be worth asking xxxx take care xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Sherri- I had leuk in a few of my urine dip tests, it meant nothing. My consultant told me that sometimes a bit of vaginal discharge can get mixed in. She sent a sample for culture even though it looked like mineral water, I was drinking gallons of water, it all came back clear. I don't think 1 or 2 leukocytes are anything serious xx


----------



## rensben

hi again all,


max: congrats on your twins! it sounds like they are doing well. Take heart in that as I know the next couple months in the hospital can be long and trying.

Well today is D-day. My husband is off doing a few last minute errands with our son. He leaves this afternoon. The hardest part is watching him with Gabriel and knowing that they won't see eachother for 6 months. My son absolutely adores his Dad and I am dreading watching the good bye in a few hours. As for me and baby, we had a scan yesterday and there has been no change in cervix length. It's been holding strong at 2.5cm for the last 4 weeks. I'm still resting but since I don't have as many contractions as before I allow myself to do things around the house (don't worry, not housework!) The stitch will come out July 20th and I'm feeling confident that we'll make it.


----------



## Ashley9603

Well ladies my doctor appt went well,my doctor eased my mind about the shortening of my cervical length(34mm)he says at this point its still good length and its normal for some women,ic or not to experience some shortening.He thinks I will make it between 32-34 weeks.Im aiming for 36 weeks.He says they are growing extremely well and all my labs look good so now its just the waiting game.Im still nervous though.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rensben and Ashley, :happydance: Hooray for the good news. Rensben, your almost there! :happydance: I love hearing all these excellent outcomes. Brings me lots of hope and joy! :flower:

Today I too had an appointment and for once I got some good news. The Dr. checked my cervical length and there has been no more lessening and no more funneling since the day the stitch was put in. Amelia is doing excellent and she actually kicked the nurse because she was pushing down too much to hear her little heartbeat. 

I see the Dr. again next week to keep track of things and will have another scan done both to check the length and stitch AND for the anatomy and heart. 

By the grace of God, I can honestly say bed rest is working! :happydance: It's as boring as all getup, but it's working!:thumbup:


----------



## rensben

found this link and thought it was interesting...what do you think ladies? 

https://www.keepemcookin.com/prevention.aspx


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh ladies, it's brilliant you all seem to be doing so well!! yay :)

Ashley - 34 is a normal length for your gestation with twins, I have a feeling you're gonna go to 36wks and beyond hun x

Ren - good news for you too, and thanks for the brilliant article - very useful. I certainly wish there was an option in my HA for the progesterone injections. It would make me feel more confident about embarking on another pregnancy - unfortunately my hospital don't routinely prescribe it for women like me :( x

MA - you're gonna be fine hun, I think things are definitely looking up for you ;) x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Oh ladies, it's brilliant you all seem to be doing so well!! yay :)
> 
> Ashley - 34 is a normal length for your gestation with twins, I have a feeling you're gonna go to 36wks and beyond hun x
> 
> Ren - good news for you too, and thanks for the brilliant article - very useful. I certainly wish there was an option in my HA for the progesterone injections. It would make me feel more confident about embarking on another pregnancy - unfortunately my hospital don't routinely prescribe it for women like me :( x
> 
> MA - you're gonna be fine hun, I think things are definitely looking up for you ;) x

Thanks Lizzie, it feels good to breathe again and actually look forward to the excitement instead of wonder if it will ever happen. 

Forgot to mention I asked for a culture on my urine to make sure I don't have a UTI. 

Today has been the first day I can just :happydance::thumbup:

I'll keep you all posted as things progress.


----------



## rensben

Hi ladies,

A few questions for you all. I am almost certain that my baby has dropped into my pelvis. Last night, I felt her make some big movements and this morning I can breathe and eat much more easily that I have been able to the last few weeks. I was so out of breath before and eating was difficult. I have also had loose bowel movements and gas since Saturday evening..almost like a clearing out which I know happens before labour starts. As you know I'm almost 29 weeks and I went into labour at 30 weeks with Gabriel. Am I just being paranoid or could my body be up to something?


----------



## lizziedripping

HI Rensben. I was fearful of those symptoms during the twin pregnancy, and had them all the time from about 28wks - the bump also dropped alarmingly low from that point on. As you know, I was pregnant for another 10wks after that with no sign of labour, so the symptoms meant nothing other than babies getting bigger, displacing my bowel and causing horrendous gas.

It is normal for your bowel to do somersaults, and either be loose or constipated at this stage, but natural for you to be worried. I did have a "clearing out" before the full-term delivery of my first baby, but it was totally different and unmistakable - I was also in early labour when it happened. 

There is no reason at the moment why you should suddenly go into labour hun. What you describe can be perfectly normal for every woman so don't fret ;) There would be plenty of other signs of impending labour to accompany these symptoms - none of which you have had xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So good to know Lizzie. Rensben I'm so glad Lizzie has this experience. It set my mind at ease for you. :flower: :hugs:

Constipation. Oh goodness I have it now. I think it's from the 17P injections. I've been given colease so as not to cause any issues from the pushing. :haha: It's also causing nausea again. :wacko: I'm back to having issues with eating. 

It is HOT here. Tomorrow will be 91 here with humidity and I'm SO GLAD I have air conditioning Oh how I would LOVE to sit in the water at the beach but I'm assuming that may cause infection even if I lie there. So I figure the close I'll get is a shower and back to the air conditioning. Haha It's ALL worth it though in the end. I wont complain. Till of course I get overheated. :haha:

Love to you all!! :hug:


----------



## rensben

Thanks Lizzie, good to know. I still think she has dropped as last night I ate an entire Pizza and didn't even feel full. A day ago I would have felt horrible after just a few bites. i'll take that as a good thing although I certainly won't be finishing off an entire pizza on a regular basis! Still have the horrendous gas though and that is no fun! They have decided to do check ups every 2 weeks now that my cervix seems stable. I don't have my next one until the 9th.

Sorry to hear about your eating issues MA. Is there anything they can give you for the nausea?

Take care everyone!


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi everyone! Ive been a bit quiet but i have been keeping up with the thread! Lots of good news ive been seeing which is great! 
I just wanted some advice - if anyone can help! Im having a bit of a meltdown today as i have my swab results show anaerobes (B.V) AGAIN. I took anti biotics for this 2 weeks ago and im not sure whether they have stayed or whether i have just got them again. My biggest fear is that my TVC will become infected after having them so long and gettin recurrent infection. Does anyone have experience with this? Im not sure what to even look out for - how would i know my stitch is infected?Im 27 weeks pregnant tomorrow. Very anxious x
p.s Anaerobes were found on my little girls infected placenta after birth - i lost twins last year


----------



## Mommy's Angel

KrystalDawn said:


> Hi everyone! Ive been a bit quiet but i have been keeping up with the thread! Lots of good news ive been seeing which is great!
> I just wanted some advice - if anyone can help! Im having a bit of a meltdown today as i have my swab results show anaerobes (B.V) AGAIN. I took anti biotics for this 2 weeks ago and im not sure whether they have stayed or whether i have just got them again. My biggest fear is that my TVC will become infected after having them so long and gettin recurrent infection. Does anyone have experience with this? Im not sure what to even look out for - how would i know my stitch is infected?Im 27 weeks pregnant tomorrow. Very anxious x
> p.s Anaerobes were found on my little girls infected placenta after birth - i lost twins last year

Hi there, I'm not quite familiar with the correlation between the BV and the stitch as this is my first time with a stitch since my own loss two years ago. I'm sure Lizzie or someone more familiar with the two can help with that area. 

I guess a question in my mind is what antibiotic did they have you on for BV and for how long? Maybe the dose wasn't strong enough for what you needed. Were you on Flagyl? I had two weeks of flagyl twice a day last month and things are fine right now. It's a bit more than I would have liked, but it did the trick. I seem to have a bacterium issue in my body for some reason as well. :wacko:

I pray that with more meds things will start to clear up soon and that you'll have a more positive outcome this time around. I'm sure this has you anxious. :hugs: Praying also the others may have more feedback for you since they are more familiar with the stitch and issues pertaining to it.:flower:


Hi Rensben, I have some anti-nausea stuff. For some reason it works for the first hour and then fades. When I had it in the I.V a few weeks ago at the hospital they had to give me several doses for it to REALLY kick in and keep me from feeling sick. 

The side effects are interesting from the 17P Injections. I never would have thought I'd have different side effects different weeks. I never know what I'm going to get from week to week. :haha::wacko: I'm handling it though. I'm just grateful to have that stitch in and the injections to begin with. I think this will get me much further. In fact, Sunday will be week 22 for me. The milestone we lost Jackson. I'll be SO HAPPY to surpass that milestone.:happydance: In fact, I'm looking forward to passing wks 24 and 28.:happydance: I have such a positive attitude now about the whole thing.


----------



## lizziedripping

Krystal hun - I had BV diagnosed at 23wks with the twins, and no one from the hospital had contacted me to let me know, so antibiotics were delayed for 3wks!!! I was gutted, and terrified. However, my consultant (brilliant lady) explained that BV is very much a chicken and egg infection - no one is sure if it actually triggers preterm labour, OR if it tracks upwards only after the cervix has opened usually because it is incompetent. 

The current thinking is that BV is common, many, many pregnant ladies have it, don't know it and it ONLY becimes a problem if and when an incompetent cervix opens. You have a mucous plug, a brilliant barrier to infection, and a stitch. There is no easy way for any infection to track into your uterus at the moment. If you think about it, many people continue to have sex during pregnancy, in which a million different bugs are introduced directly onto the cervix. Becuase it is closed and sealed, the bugs are harmless to the baby or pregnancy. Your BV should be treated, because why not cover every potential issue, but it is very, very unlikely to cause preterm labour or problems for you r pregnancy if your cervix is closed and doing so well. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## KrystalDawn

Thank you both for replyin! Means alot that i have this support at such an anxious time. Lizzie do you know if B.V can cause a problem with infecting the stitch and what i should look out for? - im petrified that my B.V infects the stitch. I know with my twins i never had the security of a stitch so thats why after pprom B.V would have got into my womb. Im seeing my consultant tomorrow to discuss whats happening and she may take a look at the stitch herself - hopefully ill get some answers and reassurance! Thanks again xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Krystal hun - I had BV diagnosed at 23wks with the twins, and no one from the hospital had contacted me to let me know, so antibiotics were delayed for 3wks!!! I was gutted, and terrified. However, my consultant (brilliant lady) explained that BV is very much a chicken and egg infection - no one is sure if it actually triggers preterm labour, OR if it tracks upwards only after the cervix has opened usually because it is incompetent.
> 
> The current thinking is that BV is common, many, many pregnant ladies have it, don't know it and it ONLY becimes a problem if and when an incompetent cervix opens. You have a mucous plug, a brilliant barrier to infection, and a stitch. There is no easy way for any infection to track into your uterus at the moment. If you think about it, many people continue to have sex during pregnancy, in which a million different bugs are introduced directly onto the cervix. Becuase it is closed and sealed, the bugs are harmless to the baby or pregnancy. Your BV should be treated, because why not cover every potential issue, but it is very, very unlikely to cause preterm labour or problems for you r pregnancy if your cervix is closed and doing so well. Hope that helps xxx


Now why didn't I think of this. This MUST have been the scenario I had with Jackson. I had BAD BV in the beginning and they kept giving me cream that never worked. Week 16 I lost my mucus plug. Must be I started having cervical length issues before they figured it out (though they'll deny it at the office...the last length they had a couple days before I gave birth to Jackson was 4cm's but they never did an INTERNAL so I'm thinking it was inaccurate). 

By week 22 the cervix must have opened and the BV took action wreaking havoc. 

THIS time around, since I found this thread, I was able to FIGHT for a cerclage...though they refused to put one in at 14wks I was still keeping them accountable and we found the length dwindling early enough to hopefully work while also having the 17P. My cervix is CLOSED and she saw the mucus plug which is fully in tact up there.:happydance:

I just keep learning more and more from you Lizzie. I can't thank you enough. I think this has helped me a great deal advocate for myself and my baby this time around.:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

KrystalDawn said:


> Thank you both for replyin! Means alot that i have this support at such an anxious time. Lizzie do you know if B.V can cause a problem with infecting the stitch and what i should look out for? - im petrified that my B.V infects the stitch. I know with my twins i never had the security of a stitch so thats why after pprom B.V would have got into my womb. Im seeing my consultant tomorrow to discuss whats happening and she may take a look at the stitch herself - hopefully ill get some answers and reassurance! Thanks again xxxx

Hm, Im guessing that even IF the BV affects the stitch that any antibiotic would be strong enough to get rid of it. If there was an infection to the stitch I'm wondering if it would be from the stitch alone...but Lizzie would be more knowledgeable with that information.

My thought though is that if you get enough antibiotic (the right one) that it will kill ALL bacteria no matter where it is located. Unsure if you had an infection in the stitch if you'd need something else totally that's Lizzie's expertise. :winkwink:

Please let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there - it is unlikely that BV would infect the stitch as such. BV exists quite commonly in the vaginas of pregnant and non-pregnant women. Your cervix is closed below the stitch, and therefore it is doubtful it could track to it. Think of your cervix as closed - even if it is the stitch which is keeping it that way. Stitch or no stitch, a closed cervix is unlikely to allow BV inside, and/or anywhere near the stitch and beyond. This infection can only cause problems if it gets into the uterus (atleast that is the current thinking), and as it currently stands, there is a darn good barrier preventing it ;) Try to relax darlin' ;) x And MA - thanks for your kind words, always happy to help if I can xxx


----------



## KrystalDawn

Oh i didnt realise that my cervix is closed before the stitch i thought it was the stitch that was holding the entrance shut so that if it became infected it can easily spread. Im still so confused with everything as you can tell! lol 

Ok so i saw my consultant this morning - who wasnt that helpful. She just said that im just one of those women that are prone to B.V and theres nothing i can do to prevent it. She went on to say that the swabbing was an expense so she may just put me on anti biotics every 3 weeks and not swab me anymore (not sure im happy about that) For now im on clindimycin so hopefully that will clear the B.V until it comes back! ahhhh. 

Thanks so much for all your help! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

KrystalDawn said:


> Oh i didnt realise that my cervix is closed before the stitch i thought it was the stitch that was holding the entrance shut so that if it became infected it can easily spread. Im still so confused with everything as you can tell! lol
> 
> Ok so i saw my consultant this morning - who wasnt that helpful. She just said that im just one of those women that are prone to B.V and theres nothing i can do to prevent it. She went on to say that the swabbing was an expense so she may just put me on anti biotics every 3 weeks and not swab me anymore (not sure im happy about that) For now im on clindimycin so hopefully that will clear the B.V until it comes back! ahhhh.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help! xx

Your siggie doesn't say but how far along are you?? I'm just wondering why they have you on that drug. It's usually given in the first trimester for safety reasons but it sounds like your BV is like mine. You should be prescribed Flagyl as long as your in the second trimester. It's potent and I know some Dr.'s are hesitant with the side effects, but it's stronger and works better. There are women who've been on it and they're babies are fine. The drug your on takes longer to work. It's also making you susceptible to C-diff for taking it too much/too long.


----------



## rensben

KrystalDawn said:


> Oh i didnt realise that my cervix is closed before the stitch i thought it was the stitch that was holding the entrance shut so that if it became infected it can easily spread. Im still so confused with everything as you can tell! lol
> 
> Ok so i saw my consultant this morning - who wasnt that helpful. She just said that im just one of those women that are prone to B.V and theres nothing i can do to prevent it. She went on to say that the swabbing was an expense so she may just put me on anti biotics every 3 weeks and not swab me anymore (not sure im happy about that) For now im on clindimycin so hopefully that will clear the B.V until it comes back! ahhhh.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help! xx


Just a thought..I'm not sure what kind of stitch you have. A Mcdonald stitch keeps the entrance of the cervix closed and a shirodkar is placed higher up so that the cervix remains closed below. Am I right? My doctor is always talking about a risk of infection because I have a modified shirodkar which means that the cerclage in sewn into my cervix higher up put the strings or whatever they use still hang loose and can be felt on examinations. He said the strings could pick up any infection and track it upwards. Does this sound right to you all?


----------



## KrystalDawn

Im 27 weeks today. I was put on flagyl (metronizadole) by the gp 2 weeks ago, but on the strong course when you take 4 tablets at once (My consultant said she wouldnt have put me on metronizadole as its such a strong dose all at once but i took it without realising!) . However when i was reswabbed a week later anaerobes still showed. I was then put on clindimycin again (i have had b.v 3 times in this pregnancy now) I suffer from thrush as well but ive been told B.V is a different problem to thrush and requires different prevention methods? I take pro-biotic tables every day and do not swim or have baths etc

I have the mcdonald stitch but my cons said it was placed quite high up - not sure what that means for this stitch. Im not sure what is more prone to infection but i heard the Mcdonald is? 

Thanks everyone for your help! xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

KrystalDawn said:


> Im 27 weeks today. I was put on flagyl (metronizadole) by the gp 2 weeks ago, but on the strong course when you take 4 tablets at once (My consultant said she wouldnt have put me on metronizadole as its such a strong dose all at once but i took it without realising!) . However when i was reswabbed a week later anaerobes still showed. I was then put on clindimycin again (i have had b.v 3 times in this pregnancy now) I suffer from thrush as well but ive been told B.V is a different problem to thrush and requires different prevention methods? I take pro-biotic tables every day and do not swim or have baths etc
> 
> I have the mcdonald stitch but my cons said it was placed quite high up - not sure what that means for this stitch. Im not sure what is more prone to infection but i heard the Mcdonald is?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help! xxx

Wow! You were given 4 pills to take in the same day??:dohh: That may be your issue. The idea is to take two pills daily for a week or two not given all in one dose. Sounds like all the eggs were put in one basket. Wowee that's potent stuff to be taking all at once. Maybe you had a different dosing than me though since your in the UK. I'm assuming with the high dose all at once it wouldn't work anyways because you were given too much too soon. These drugs are supposed to work over a period of time though Flagyl is much stronger and kills it quicker than the drug your on at the moment. 

I was on that drug first trimester for I think a week or so. It worked over time and did the trick. I was quite surprised but figured my body wasn't used to it since it was new to me so it worked like a charm. I'm praying it takes affect soon. BV stinks to have! Since my lasting STRONG dosing (I was in the hospital on IV due to c-diff) I haven't had it since. I DO have thrush though and have been playing with the thought of taking a diflucan. Diflucan here though is only oral and will cross the placenta. I'm trying to rid the thrush with special medicated wipes and may try putting a pess. up there by finger to work it out. I'd take diflucan as an extreme last resort.


Rensben, I have no idea about the stitch and infection, everything I've learned thus far has been from Lizzie.:winkwink:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone. A cervix - even an incompetent one is closed and long at the point when an elective stitch is placed. A shirodkar is placed high up at the top of the cervix near the uterus, and as a result the bladder and vaginal walls are dissected away from the cervix so it can be placed that high. If the cervix opens with this stitch in, it usually opens to the stitch, but stays closed below it. Often there is still a good 2cms of closed length left below the stitch. Sometimes the cervix stays closed above, and below the stitch for most of the pregnancy.

The Macdonald is more of a purse string suture, sewn thru the cervical walls, and lower down the cervix. It is an excellent stitch, which works just as well in women with singletons, and when placed electively. You can funnel to it in the same way, and sometimes (in rare cases) the cervix can open right thru it. More often tho, there is funneling to it, but still a good length of closed cervix below.

Stitches of either kind are placed to effectively keep the cervix closed, above and below, tho in women like us there is usually some funneling at the top of the cervix - hence the reason for placing the stitch originally.

Infection can track into the uterus, but usually only if the cervix is open, top to bottom. WIth an intact stitch in place, there is likely always some barrier to this infection. Stitches can become infected, but normally immediately after placement, and as a result of having the surgery. 

Rensben, I have never heard of the stitch "strings" hanging down to such an extent that infection can easily track back up them, but theoretically I suppose that is possible. It is still extremely unlikely tho if the cervix is closed below the stitch. If the cervix does open thru the stitch, then preterm labour is often the first problem, quickly followed or tied in with significant infection risk. Certainly an infection which starts with the stitch, tho possible is a very minimal risk. Hope that helps to clarify things. xxx


----------



## KrystalDawn

Yup 4 pills all at once! :-S The anti-biotics that im on is 3 a day for a week and it did the trick and got rid of the B.V the first time i had it! Cant believe it keeps coming back! This may be TMI! lol but i did ask my cons why i am not having the `smelling` symptoms like i do out of pregnancy and she said its probably because we get to the infection early before symptoms start - so i guess thats good!
Ive become quite a thrush expert and ive always been advised to not use any wipes whatsoever. My cons did not recommend taking the pill at all and even went as far as saying she wouldnt take it if she was pregnant. The pessaries i use almost once a week (esp with all the anti biotic taking it increases thrush!) and they seem to work quite well - i alternate with the tablet pessary and the internal cream version. I also use the external cream most nights and i sleep with nothing on my bottom half so its airy! lol


----------



## KrystalDawn

Lizzie = my new stitch guru lol THANKS!


----------



## rensben

hi ladies,

How's everyone doing? I am now at 29+5 and having some bad back pain and pressure down below. I've also got a cold so I'm really not feeling my best. Am a little nervous as you know I went into labour with Gabriel at 30+2. I've got a scan coming up on thursday so we'll see how that goes. Hope to hear how you are all getting on. Take care!


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi! This is probably a very stupid question BUT is what is the difference between a sho and a mucus plug or are they the same thing? I had a very very light pink discharge when i wiped yesterday and when i called the midwife she was worried it may be my sho. I went in to the assessment unit to be monitored and they checked baby and my cervix - everything seemed fine and my stitch was in place with cervix closed. My fear is if my sho is part of the mucus plug would that have then meant my cervix would have opened slightly? Im so worried about infections getting in as im still taking anti-biotics for anaerobes. Thanks everyone x

Rensben - Ive had alot of back pain and pressure below - i keep getting told its the baby moving and body parts stretching. Good luck with your scan. I have my scan on Tuesday x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there. Nothing new so far. I have my scan on Friday. I'm a bit nervous with these scans but hoping all is well. Feeling a bit of pain in my lower right abdomen. kinda feels like pulling a rope and I hope it's not the stitch. Nothing too major, just a slight pain. Other than that I'm lying on either side. 

Amelia was kicking away over the weekend. Yesterday not so much and today I don't feel her all that much either. I know at 22wks there are times she kicks and i can't actually feel her so I won't freak out.

Speaking of 22wks. It's milestone week for me. Lost Jackson at 22wks so I'm a bit nervous. It seems as though I'll make it through this week but I'm hoping to make it long past that to 37wks at LEAST. Am I fooling myself that it could be possible to make it to term with both a stitch and the 17P injections? It seems possible. :shrug:


----------



## rensben

Good to hear that there are no new developments MA. I'm sure you will make it way past 22 weeks. good luck with your scan on friday!

KD: can't give you any advice about show/mucus plug. I didn't see either one with Gabriel. It must have just come out at the time of the birth. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

As for me, my lower back pain has turned into period like pains. I'm not sure what to do...my appt is on Thursday but should I wait that long? I don't even know who to call at the hospital. They will probably just tell me to come in and get checked but I don't want to overeact and go in for nothing. Especially since it means having to call my MIL to come and pick me up and take me over. Any advice ladies?


----------



## KrystalDawn

I think you should go in just to get checked out. Its better to know for sure x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies

KD - when a "show" comes away, it is like a large blob of mucusy discharge tinged with brown or bright red. I had it during early labour with my first, and there is no mistaking it. Before the whole plug comes away, there can be extra discharge, and bleeding - whihc is probably why the midwife was concerned. 

If your cervix was closed on inspection, then it is unlikely your mucous plug which you saw. A hint of pink blood in pregnancy is not unusual, nor is it sinister necessarily hun. Bleeding can happen all the way thru pregnancy for all kinds of reasons - most of them harmless. How many weeks are you now? WHen did the stitch go in? If you see more bleeding before your scan and/or you get any regular pains at all, then it's always worth getting checked, but at the moment, I can't see that you have any immediate cause for concern ;)

Rensben - sorry if this message comes too late, but I would always advise getting checked hun. The pains you describe can be normal for this stage of pregnancy, particularly in someone like yourself who has a sensitive/irritable uterus. COntraction pains are usually regular and gain in strength - period-like back pains are similar to labour, but true labour is unmistakable, and will not subside. I do hope you're ok hun - let me know how you're getting on if you can xxx

MA - You are at a very stressful point in your pregnancy hun, when you are convinced you'll never make it, but pray hourly that you will :( I have been there, and there are no words to describe the torment. I spent wks 20-30 in a state of perpetual fear, and cried daily - I was utterly convinced that I would never make 28wks, let alone full term. I could never have imagined in my wildest dreams that I would have made 38wks with such large babies - but I did, and so can you chick. Hang in there, dreams do come true ;) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Rensben hun, you ok? I do hope you're managing to hang on chick. Thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Rensben hun, you ok? I do hope you're managing to hang on chick. Thoughts are with you xxx

Yes! Hang in there...:thumbup::hugs::flower:


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies!

As some of you may already know.. I had my baby girl! Marlow Rose born at 34.3 weeks after my water broke the DAY of my baby shower (right after going home!...I was throwing up, I felt a big gush and thought/hoped it was pee...but the swab for leaks showed it wasn't)..she weighed 5.6lbs and is 46cm long. I ended up having my stitch removed the night my water broke, and then my OB thought it best to induce me because of the risk of infection and because I was already laboring and 3cm dilated when the stitch was removed (which they had to knock me out for...boo). 

I was induced the next day, it sucked. I went to 6cm without any pain meds (this was with induction)...then after only 5 hours of sleep in 4 nights...I had enough, it hurt. I knew I needed an epidural because they kept upping my oxytocin every 30 mins. It was great, but slowed every thing down of course...so the oxytocin was upped and upped...finally after what seemed like forever of pushing, and almost fainting because of the lack of sleep..they vacuumed her out. =( NOT what I was expecting nor wanting.

But she's here! And doing awesome! No breathing support, no IV, no anything really. She has had some bradys and faster breathing but nothing major. She is tolerating her feeds if they are breast milk, which I am not getting much of yet. They haven't let me hold her again, which sucks and makes NO sense!

Anyways...here she is!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/248219_10150202815866638_523391637_7458869_3103712_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/246797_10150202816516638_523391637_7458879_5880646_n.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

She is BEAUTIFUL! :cry: So glad all is well! :hugs: 

Funny story...My mom and husband planned on the 34th week to be MY shower too. I kept saying they were cutting it close. I'm a bit nervous. Your story made me giggle a bit as it was my fear when they planned it for that week in Sept. :wacko: :haha:

Congrats again!


----------



## rensben

Congratulations! She is beautiful and such a great weight. So happy she is doing so well. I am finally 30 weeks and still not on total bed rest. My cervix has been holding at 2.5cm for the last month with some funnelling above the stitch but with 2cm below the stitch and no dilation.My next scan is tomorrow and I have a feeling I have funnelled to the stitch which might mean total bed rest for me but we'll see. I'd obviously like to make it to term but if I make it as far as you did, I would still be really happy! congrats again!


----------



## rensben

lizziedripping said:


> Rensben hun, you ok? I do hope you're managing to hang on chick. Thoughts are with you xxx

Hi there,

Thanks for checking in. Am doing ok. I've had the period like pains on and off but I still haven't gone to get checked. I figured if I'm not having real contractions then I will just wait until my apt which is tomorrow morning. We'll see how it goes! Will let you know. Hope you and the kids are doing well!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

she is stunning!!and doing so well!a huge congratulations to you!xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Beautiful little baby NK - well done you !!!! Brilliant news.

Ren - thank goodness you're ok, was fretting about you since you rlast post ;) Funneling to the stitch might not mean total bed rest hun, the stitch is there to stop it funneling further. My doc was ok with my funneling at 25wks, and wasn't worried at all that the stitch would fail me. I still remained sofa bound mainly because I felt so grim if I was upright :( I'd still take things easy, rest when you can and no lifting, but I doubt that funneling to the actual stitch will mean official bed rest for you. Congrats on making it to 30wks btw xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Beautiful little baby NK - well done you !!!! Brilliant news.
> 
> Ren - thank goodness you're ok, was fretting about you since you rlast post ;) Funneling to the stitch might not mean total bed rest hun, the stitch is there to stop it funneling further. My doc was ok with my funneling at 25wks, and wasn't worried at all that the stitch would fail me. I still remained sofa bound mainly because I felt so grim if I was upright :( I'd still take things easy, rest when you can and no lifting, but I doubt that funneling to the actual stitch will mean official bed rest for you. Congrats on making it to 30wks btw xxx

I needed to hear this today and glad you mentioned it. I was at 2.0cm with a closed cervix and slight funneling upon getting the stitch. It was fine two wks ago. Last wk I didn't have a scan and I have another one on friday. I've hit my milestone week this week at 22wks and it's almost over and 23 wks on sunday will start:happydance: My concern is that she keeps kicking the HECK out of my bladder and last night it was REALLY hard and felt as though she was kicking out of my vagina, I started wondering if she'd just pop out when I pee'd. Probably sounds rediculous.:blush::haha:

At any rate, she could be just fine up there, but she's so low I keep wondering if there was more funneling to the stitch itself. Reading your latest comment helps a bit but I was wondering if since I'm only at 22wks if they would put me on full bed rest if they were to find funneling to the stitch on Friday of if it would be like you said...moderated still. For the most part I don't leave this room unless it's to go pee. I have gone on rides with my husband a couple times where the seat is in lower position than normal just to get me out of the house at times. Other than that. I spend much of my time on either side with those pressure stockings on.

I'm going with the flow here. Seems as though I'll make it past 22wks. The funneling issue scares the heck out of me...but as you've said, that stitch is supposed to hold her in. NK's latest story has me a bit nervous as her water broke early. I know there are no guarantee's this early on and I'm PRAYING to get at least to 34 wks without any mishaps. Is the water breakage a common thing? I think that's what the 17P is for right? To stop anything having to do with preterm labor which is what NK went through.

Also, I'm pee'ing A LOT. Not in volume of course. But it seems I'm going more with less volume. Keep having the culture sent out and no UTI. Could this be the issue of her kicking my bladder ...maybe she's on it or something??

Never having been through any of this it's so odd because I never know what to be on alert for. :haha:


WTG Rensben for making it to 30wks. I pray you make it FAR beyond.:hugs::flower:


----------



## nkbapbt

MA - Im sorry my story made you nervous...I thought twice about posting about her birth here at all...since it's not a complete success story...but what happened with me isn't the "norm" with IC, I clearly have IC, PTL and PPROM issues...as it has happened with both of my kids now. I was sure it was just IC but when my water broke I knew it wasn't.

Please don't let my story scare you as I am sure LD will agree it's not something that typically happens...(even though yes I had funneling to the stitch).


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nkbapbt said:


> MA - Im sorry my story made you nervous...I thought twice about posting about her birth here at all...since it's not a complete success story...but what happened with me isn't the "norm" with IC, I clearly have IC, PTL and PPROM issues...as it has happened with both of my kids now. I was sure it was just IC but when my water broke I knew it wasn't.
> 
> Please don't let my story scare you as I am sure LD will agree it's not something that typically happens...(even though yes I had funneling to the stitch).

Oh no, I'm GLAD you shared the birth of that little blessing!:hugs::kiss: She's at a great weight, though it wasn't the optimal outcome for you I'm sure...she's healthy and that's what matters. 

I think we all know that many of us are on alert mode so it's typical that "anything" would make us wondering the "what ifs". I wouldn't mind going into labor if she was at the weight your little one is at. It's wondering right now with her kicking so low if those could possibly be risks for us if in fact we continue to funnel. We're almost at 24 wks so we'll see how everything goes at the scan. Hopefully it's just her positioning and she's JUST FINE!

*Mind if I ask if you were on 17P injections for PTL?* 


I am sure glad you posted though. I would want to hear this anyways. :winkwink::thumbup: 

Never having been through any of this, I never know what to expect. I'd like to get WAY past viability week though. First goal is 24, then 28 and then 36. We'll see:thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - As NK said already, her pregnancies tend to be complicated by other issues such as preterm labour and PPROM. Preterm labour and PROM can come after dilation of a weak cervix, even with a stitch, but in hers and Renbens cases, preterm labour was likely a seperate issue once the threat of IC had actually passed. If the stitch holds past 26wks, there is every chance it will hold for the duration - if the only issue is IC. 

Your kicking low down, and need to pee are very normal for this gestation and just mean that baby is kicking in all the "wrong" places - places which stress Mom out that is ;) 

As for bed rest, clinicians vary on their advice. Mine never told me to rest officially at any stage - only when she thought my cervix had dilated right thru the stitch (thankfully it hadn't). Some do advocate it even with mild funelling. I chose to because I wasn't taking any chances, particularly with it being twins. If your cervix hasn't changed, or if it's funneled, it's likely you'll be told to continue to take things easy, but not necessarily strict bed rest. 

I always advise rest, atleast until 28wks. If after that point, nothing has changed much, and the stitch is still holding - even with funneling, then I'd say moderate movement is ok. In Rensben's case, I was trying to reassure her that funneling to the stitch doesn't necessarily mean resting more than she is already - funneling is funneling, whether it's to the stitch or not. A true IC is likely to funnel down to the stitch whether your rest or don't - that is the point of having the stitch placed. Resting is always beneficial, because putting less strain on an opening cervix, even with a stitch, makes total sense. Feel like I'm waffling now, so will shut up :rofl:

Suffice it to say, the baby kicking will not affect the stitch, and the peeing is not a bad sign, only a sign that baby is getting bigger and your pelvic floor is feeling the strain (not stitch related). Good luck with the scan hun, and let me know how things are looking. Hope I've made sense tonight - quite tired, vomiting baby required hosing down at 2am this morning lol ;) xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Hi MA - As NK said already, her pregnancies tend to be complicated by other issues such as preterm labour and PPROM. Preterm labour and PROM can come after dilation of a weak cervix, even with a stitch, but in hers and Renbens cases, preterm labour was likely a seperate issue once the threat of IC had actually passed. If the stitch holds past 26wks, there is every chance it will hold for the duration - if the only issue is IC.
> 
> Your kicking low down, and need to pee are very normal for this gestation and just mean that baby is kicking in all the "wrong" places - places which stress Mom out that is ;)
> 
> As for bed rest, clinicians vary on their advice. Mine never told me to rest officially at any stage - only when she thought my cervix had dilated right thru the stitch (thankfully it hadn't). Some do advocate it even with mild funelling. I chose to because I wasn't taking any chances, particularly with it being twins. If your cervix hasn't changed, or if it's funneled, it's likely you'll be told to continue to take things easy, but not necessarily strict bed rest.
> 
> I always advise rest, atleast until 28wks. If after that point, nothing has changed much, and the stitch is still holding - even with funneling, then I'd say moderate movement is ok. In Rensben's case, I was trying to reassure her that funneling to the stitch doesn't necessarily mean resting more than she is already - funneling is funneling, whether it's to the stitch or not. A true IC is likely to funnel down to the stitch whether your rest or don't - that is the point of having the stitch placed. Resting is always beneficial, because putting less strain on an opening cervix, even with a stitch, makes total sense. Feel like I'm waffling now, so will shut up :rofl:
> 
> Suffice it to say, the baby kicking will not affect the stitch, and the peeing is not a bad sign, only a sign that baby is getting bigger and your pelvic floor is feeling the strain (not stitch related). Good luck with the scan hun, and let me know how things are looking. Hope I've made sense tonight - quite tired, vomiting baby required hosing down at 2am this morning lol ;) xxx

You made perfect sense thanks. 

With Jackson Jeffrey I told you the ordeal. I lost my mucus plug, had BV that went untreated and went to the hospital where they found me 3cm's dialated and an amniotic sac bulging. I'm guessing the cervix opened up and BV wreaked it's havoc as inflammation and infection can cause PPROM which I had which most likely must have caused the PTL?

I think with my circumstance, I am taking 17P injections to ward off labor while also having the stitch. That "may" work in combination. As we all know, there are no guarantees but the studies as Rensben shared in one of her comments...proves to have good outcomes.

My Dr. has also said shuffling around is okay. I have gone on the side of caution based on everyones outcome here and have mostly done bed rest with exception to weekly appointments and days like yesterday where I just needed to get out so I took a drive with hubby and layed the seat back. Was nice, but doesn't often happen and won't until like you said, I'm a whole lot further.

Good, so I'll be shooting for that 26/28wk. I'm almost past the 22nd week now. It has given me a bit more confidence. I think every week we pass after this will be a nice breath of fresh air.

Thanks on the bladder issue as well. I was freaking out a bit about that as I've been leaking a bit of acidic urine. I'm assuming because she's kicking me. It's only a teaspoon if that, but wasn't sure if it was normal or not. She's kicking pretty darn hard the past few days. Little bugger has me on edge that low. Good to know all is well and it's normal for the gestation she's at. NOW I'm looking forward to that appointment.

I'd like to see how the length and funneling are doing and also hoping the sonographer will look into the heart issue to rule out ventricular septal defect the pede cardiologist guessed at a few weeks ago without actually getting a clear picture. Praise God my Peri decided she's have the sonographer look into it more instead of making me wait until we see him again in July. I'd like to get closure and rule that out and move on.:winkwink::thumbup:

I'll keep you posted on Friday:thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## meglet_nz

Dear Mommy's Angel,

I'm so sorry for your loss and hope that everything goes well in this pregnancy. Lots of hugs and prayers to you all. 

I was wondering if you might be able to help me, I've had some very strange mucus last week and panicked that it might be my mucus plug. How did you know that you'd lost yours? Far TMI, but what does it look like? 

Thanks so much xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi meg - mucus plug looks like huge glob of snot - sorry!!! It's jelly-like with brown/red streaks of blood in it. You can actually loose a small amount of the plug, and it does regenerate itself. Good luck x


----------



## meglet_nz

Hi Lizziedripping,

thanks so much for this! I had something similar but without brown/red streaks but am only 15 weeks now so was quite confused. I've been to the doctor and my consultant who said it was more likely to be an infection and am now awaiting test results. 

I really appreciate your response, thanks again xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

It's unilkely to be your plug at 15wks hun - there are many other reasons for discharge in pregnancy that are less sinister ;) x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mine was a huge golf ball or larger size of mucus. I didn't have blood in mine but I don't usually get periods either on my own. My story is a bit different as I was 16wks when it happened and I believe my cervix started to open which was why I lost it. I won't go into anymore from there because our stories are MUCH more different and I wouldn't want to scare you.

Lizzie is correct though, women lose mucus and it usually comes right on back. Sounds like your medical staff are on the ball. Get that infection cleared up! :hugs:


----------



## meglet_nz

Well test results are clear but I saw my mw today and she wasn't concerned as I've had no bleeding or anything out of the ordinary. Thanks so much for your replies and advice though, I really appreciate it as this pregnancy stuff is totally mind boggling!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hey all, just a quick one- we're in Wales and my phone is struggling with the Internet!
Nk- what a beautiful princess your lo is. Well done, you should be so proud. 34 weeks is fantastic , I remember thinking anything past 24 weeks would be a miracle. She's a good weight. I was born at 34 weeks and was just under 5 pounds, but apart from this ic (which my mum did not have as she carried another child to overdue) I have had no health problems!

MA- I will post more when I get home but please please please don't worry. Your stage and urine/kicking feelings are exactly the same as mine were. I think the issues are pelvic floor related and are no cause for concern at all, I promise. What you are saying echoes EXACTLY how I felt. At 29 weeks I had no funnelling whatsoever and my stitch held my cervix at 35mm. I don't think pelvic floor exercises are recommended with a stitch. I had urine test after test and they were all clear. My gp even gave me antibiotics at one point even when a dip test came back clear, she didn't want to wait for a culture. However, post birth I've realised that all of these feelings were pelvic floor related and no threat to your baby at all. Keep on resting x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HelenGee said:


> Hey all, just a quick one- we're in Wales and my phone is struggling with the Internet!
> Nk- what a beautiful princess your lo is. Well done, you should be so proud. 34 weeks is fantastic , I remember thinking anything past 24 weeks would be a miracle. She's a good weight. I was born at 34 weeks and was just under 5 pounds, but apart from this ic (which my mum did not have as she carried another child to overdue) I have had no health problems!
> 
> MA- I will post more when I get home but please please please don't worry. Your stage and urine/kicking feelings are exactly the same as mine were. I think the issues are pelvic floor related and are no cause for concern at all, I promise. What you are saying echoes EXACTLY how I felt. At 29 weeks I had no funnelling whatsoever and my stitch held my cervix at 35mm. I don't think pelvic floor exercises are recommended with a stitch. I had urine test after test and they were all clear. My gp even gave me antibiotics at one point even when a dip test came back clear, she didn't want to wait for a culture. However, post birth I've realised that all of these feelings were pelvic floor related and no threat to your baby at all. Keep on resting x

Thank you! I think you may have something there. I'm plus size. Not overly obese but still heavy. Anyways I have a "fluffy" pelvic area is what the nurse practitioner said at the Peri center. Kinda irritated me, but she's right. It looks like a swollen pelvic area. Not sure if that's a pcos thing where I gain water or fat in that area but it just looks UGLY! Not sure how I would get rid of it other than surgery which I'm not planning unless it will aid in keep the baby safe. Highly doubt it, so it's staying until we're finished conceiving. 

At any rate, it wouldn't have bothered me so much if the nurses and interns hadn't mentioned it too at the hospital when I was there. The intern looked at my "fluffly" pelvic area and wondered if it was "normal". My husband mentioned it was FINE. I keep wondering if this is an issue that's correlating to the IC issues. Doesn't really seem strong enough to hold the belly. :shrug:

Anyways, it's good to know you have the similar issues....I thank you and Lizzie for sharing the normalcy of it with me as I was pretty concerned with her last few kicks the other night. They were HARD. I just thought she was kicking out the stitches. :haha:

Now she's changed positions thank God! \o/ Now she seems to be kicking me closer to my back end. :thumbup: I'll take that over the bladder though. Haha

Good to see you posting!:hugs::flower:

Meg, so glad all came back clear!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## meglet_nz

Thanks lovely, lots of love and hugs to you - glad LO's changed positions :happydance:

xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Well, I "think" todays scan was a good one. Lizzie, maybe you can elaborate a bit on it.

Cervical length went from an even 2.0 from time of stitch and is now 2.4. So sounds like bed rest is working even though we're seeing slightly more cervical length. 

Funneling is still there but hasn't really gotten worse. Measurement from stitch to funneling was 1.3cm's and from the stitch outward there's still 1.2cm's left as well. They seem to think it was good. I wasn't sure about the length from funneling to stitch. I suppose since she's not down to the stitch it's a good sign right??

Then she did an in-depth look of the heart. She was able to see it all and said SHE didn't see the Ventricular Septal Defect. She said she there was a VERY small area that was dark that "could" be a hole but she didn't think it was. She said we would most likely have to go back to the cardiologist but she didn't see it. When we got her report at the actual Perinatal Center, the report said everything including the heart was fine and nothing abnormal was found. So right now I'm thinking positive unless told differently. In this case, the hole would be so minimal that it will likely close on it's own if this is what it is. :thumbup:

No swelling, nothing much else really going on. Amelia is moving like crazy today and I did have a contraction while she was pressing down so hard with the sonogram. I'm told that's fine as long as it's not a whole lot of contractions in an hours time. The 17P seems to be working there as well.

All in all, this is the second of two very good reports from the sonographer and Perinatologist.

Another question I have for you Lizzie... I'll be 23wks on Sunday and they said they don't do anymore cervical length exams after wk 24 but they'll check it again in 5 wks when I have another anomaly scan. Is this the norm or should I be pushing for bi-weekly scans to check the stitch and length.

They said they don't like to mess too much with mass internal scans in correlation to the IC. I think I may have heard that said in here as well but wanted to make sure that's the norm or if I should push for the scans bi-weekly?

Love to you all!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey MA - thanks for the update, and glad to hear everything is looking so positive hun.

Ok, your cervix. It looks much like mine did at 25wks with the twins, when in fact I was funneled right down to the stitch - look how well that turned out!! I too was freaked out by the funneling, but my Consultant (who up until that point had been very worried) finally relaxed and felt positive about the pregnancy. You have some good closed length of cervix below the stitch - which is what counts. If the total length of closed cervix is 2.4, then you likely have 1cm closed above the stitch too - excellent!!! yey!

Even if the total length includes the closed and funneled bit together, then the length is great, and more importantly still being held closed by the stitch. I would feel very positive about that MA ;)

It is typical not to continue TVUs after 24/25wks because the IC threat has essentially passed by then, and your sonographer is correct, that TVUs are always a risk - albeit minimal. I had baby/cervical scans every 3wks with the twins, but the cervical scans stopped after 28wks for that very reason. I only got baby scans after that point because there were two, and the risks are greater. My doc agreed to do a TVU at 28 and 31wks for my peace of mind and because I was there for a fetal scan anyway - she didn't think it was necessary to check my cervix after 25wks tho.

As for the heart issue, I am no expert but todays findings sound promising hun. I do know that minor holes can resolve themselves, but I am yet to be convinced (as you are) that there is a problem at all.

Take care sweet and keep resting xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Hey MA - thanks for the update, and glad to hear everything is looking so positive hun.
> 
> Ok, your cervix. It looks much like mine did at 25wks with the twins, when in fact I was funneled right down to the stitch - look how well that turned out!! I too was freaked out by the funneling, but my Consultant (who up until that point had been very worried) finally relaxed and felt positive about the pregnancy. You have some good closed length of cervix below the stitch - which is what counts. If the total length of closed cervix is 2.4, then you likely have 1cm closed above the stitch too - excellent!!! yey!
> 
> Even if the total length includes the closed and funneled bit together, then the length is great, and more importantly still being held closed by the stitch. I would feel very positive about that MA ;)
> 
> It is typical not to continue TVUs after 24/25wks because the IC threat has essentially passed by then, and your sonographer is correct, that TVUs are always a risk - albeit minimal. I had baby/cervical scans every 3wks with the twins, but the cervical scans stopped after 28wks for that very reason. I only got baby scans after that point because there were two, and the risks are greater. My doc agreed to do a TVU at 28 and 31wks for my peace of mind and because I was there for a fetal scan anyway - she didn't think it was necessary to check my cervix after 25wks tho.
> 
> As for the heart issue, I am no expert but todays findings sound promising hun. I do know that minor holes can resolve themselves, but I am yet to be convinced (as you are) that there is a problem at all.
> 
> Take care sweet and keep resting xxx

Yay!:happydance: So this looks VERY promising! Okay so no more TVU's. Just wanted to make sure it was the right thing to do. Would rather play it safe to get to 28 wks and then even further.

How far did you get with the twins? 

Thanks for your love, support and wisdom. You've helped more than you know. Had I not found this thread and you not shared with me, Amelia may have ended up like Jackson. I wouldn't have fought so hard for a stitch and they wouldn't have monitored me every week. May not have caught things in time. So I'm praising God for this thread! \o/


----------



## lizziedripping

You're a sweetheart MA ;)

I got to my planned section at 38wks MA, and at that point the boys were showing no signs of coming on their own lol. I never dreamt I would get to 38wks, and joked all the time that the doc was being extremely optimistic when she booked me in for surgery that late in the day................little did I know eh? Take care hun x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> You're a sweetheart MA ;)
> 
> I got to my planned section at 38wks MA, and at that point the boys were showing no signs of coming on their own lol. I never dreamt I would get to 38wks, and joked all the time that the doc was being extremely optimistic when she booked me in for surgery that late in the day................little did I know eh? Take care hun x

Holy Cats! That's EXCELLENT for twins. I know many twins are born much earlier than that. Wowee! Okay, I'm shooting for 39wks. I'm BOUND to get October 1st. :haha: 

Thanks for sharing:flower::hugs:


----------



## rensben

Great news MA! I also had a scan on thursday and I'm still holding closed at 2.5cm!! I am now 30 weeks and they are still doing TVUs every two weeks but I think that they are just very careful in France and it's more just for peace of mind. Baby girl is doing great. She has her head down but she's not engaged. I am not on total bed rest, still just resting several hours during the day. I've bit quite active the last week but it hasn't seem to have changed anything. My stitch comes out at 37 weeks so I'm aiming for her to arrive in early August. Keep the good news coming!


----------



## lizziedripping

Great news Ren. I think you ladies are gonna be in for a shock when you are still waiting for bubs to arrive past 38wks...................shall we take bets? Lol ;) xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Excellent news Ren! :happydance: 

How exciting that your 30 wks and soon you'll pass it. Woohoo! :happydance:

I'm praying for all good news until fall delivery date for all of us! That would be a great praise! :happydance:


----------



## Dash

I just posted on the other IC thread as well but thought I would post on this one, also- it seems a lot more active!

I am 16 weeks now with baby #3. I had IC problems with my first- dilated to 4 by 28 weeks and kept in the hospital (in bed, eugh) until delivery at 34 weeks. My last pregnancy I had great success with progesterone suppositories, and have started them again this pregnancy. Ive never had a stitch put in, since my last pregnancy had such good success with just starting the progesterone.

Im feeling very nervous this time around. Being my third Im a little more achy, things are hanging a bit lower, I feel kicks REALLY low...and Im just generally terrified of having complications. I have TVU's every 2 weeks to measure length, and was told last week that everything looked good but not given a length.

Has anybody else had great success with vaginal progesterone? Have any of you made it to term without the need for a cervical stitch?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Dash and welcome ;)

I personally never had progesterone, but there are some ladies here, and many more that I have encountered over recent months who have, and have had excellent results from it.

You are on baby 3 now hun, and everything will be much lower down anyway - your pelvic floor is probably feeling the strain, hence the reason for all the added pressure and aching. 

With the twins (third pregnancy), I was plagued with cramps and pressure which terrified me :( I have a relatively minor uterine prolapse from birthing big babies, and it was likely causing me those symptoms rather than my IC. Good news about that is that prolapse in pregnancy is not a risk to the baby, and usually resolves itself as the baby grows, and the uterus moves up and back into a normal position (becoming a abdominal organ rather than a pelvic one)

Even if you haven't got a prolapse as such, your pelvic organs will be lower now, and will be giving you grief. GOod luck hun, and don't hesitate to come here when you need a touch of understanding, advice and TLC xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Btw - haven't heard from Sherri in a while ladies, hope all is ok there. Sherri hun, iff you read this, let us know where you're at xxx


----------



## Dash

Ahh, thank you lizzie! Logically, I do know that my pelvic floor is weaker, and I do believe I have a minor prolapse (diagnosed before pg as tilt) and I know its probably causing a lot of the discomfort and feelings of things being so low- but its REALLY nice to hear somebody else say it! With the fear that i have just knowing i have the potential for IC complications, it heightens my awareness of everything and is making me a wreck! Thank you so much, just for saying it!


----------



## lizziedripping

I recognise that fear only too well Dash - I too micro-managed every sensation with the twins and attributed it to the IC :( I was convinced throughout that my cervix must be changing. I cried daily as a result. It made more sense that the sheer weight of those babies must be wreaking havoc with my pelvic floor, but it is easy to imagine the worse when you ahve experienced previous pregnancy complications.

With the twins I had pressure in my back passage from 8wks, and felt like they were falling out from then until 20wks!!! My uterus is retroverted and prolapsed, so the babies were pressing down at the back - I tho was convinced my cervix was already giving way...................needless to say it didn't and I had them at 38plus wks ;) xxx


----------



## Dash

That is almost exactly what I feel! Accompanied by some sharp pains that feel like they are coming from my vagina....

I know I need to relax. I know the progesterone will ultimately do its job. But its so hard to have faith in your body once it has failed you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I've been wondering about Sherri too. Last I knew she was going back home after a bad experience at her inlaws. I know she said the big hospital said she could go back home and the little hospital was equipped. She was close though to her due date right? Then maybe I thought they were going to start the heart workup on her too once she had the baby.

Sherri, Where Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre you??!! :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Oh dear. My laptop hasn't been working right since my husband "fixed" it.

I have to make this quick as my poor iPod is dying...
I am at home. Still pregnant. False labour at 33 weeks 5 days. Was in hospital with BHso the dr did every test there is. Everything was clear, and even fetal fibronectin was negative. Am now 35+1 and still hanging in there. I do have a bit of an irrirable uterus, but I think it's normal for this stage. If all goes well, they will wean me off asprin at the 36th week and I will have a section on June 27 using a spinal anesthetic.

That's about it. I will charge this thing and see about getting on more tomorrow.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yay! :happydance: Your ALMOST there! :hug: :flower: 

I had a spinal for the cerclage. Not my favorite choice but by golly did it ever work to numb. lol I just was numb from my waist to my toes for two hours. She wanted to be sure I had enough in case they went over in time. Um, MORE than enough time thank you. My bum was numb for hours. :haha: I think you'll like it though. :winkwink: :thumbup:

Look forward to hearing from you again and EXCITED that it will be soon we'll be hearing the goodnews and maybe seeing pics of this little miracle! \o/


----------



## sham1

Hi all, new to this post but thought I'd for some advice. I had a cerclage put in on Friday at 22 weeks. I'm not sure it is classed as emergency as I was not dilating but cervix had gone to 1.4cm with a small funnel. The hospital have kept me off work for one week and i have an appt to see how all is tomorrow but I do feel major pressure when I stand or walk for long periods. Is this normal? Should I be on bed rest? The hospital havent suggested it.


----------



## kanaka55

hi everybody,
sorry to getin to a ladies forum,my wife has been diagnosed for incompetent cervix and cerclage(stich has been put)during 21st week of the baby...
now she is in 25th week plus. some docs saying she is ok and encourage to continue like this till another 8 weeks possibly. some docs are saying since her membranes still bulging out the risk is very high still, my wife is inthe hospital for last 1 month and they have asked her to stay for another 2 months.
we are worried ,as this is our 1st child after 6 years .. am getting some encouragement after reading the replies of some of ur success stories..
can anyone give more details abt this and also tell me which is the safest week to reach for the baby to be safe n healthy with these conditions..

Thanks


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Sham and Kanka. I'll try to answer as best I can but Lizzie has more accurate information along with experience so you'll get more from her! :winkwink:

Sham, anything under 2cm's I "think" and Lizzie will correct me if I'm wrong is an emergent stitch. As far as pressure. I think that's normal. ESPECIALLY since you've started to funnel and don't have much room in there. It is possible baby could be at the stitch which is why your feeling the pressure. Ideally, Lizzie has mentioned that a cerclage stitch should be placed at 13 or 14 wks. I had a hard time fighting for a "preventative" stitch during those weeks and ended up with a stitch at 18wks when I reached 2cm's.

As far as bed rest. It has been known through experience with the women in here that bed rest has helped a great deal and can sometimes even give you more length. I already have noticed my length went from 2.0cm's to 2.4 cm's since my last scan. Small amount it went up, but still shows that bed rest has helped and I haven't funneled anymore. :winkwink: 

Kanka, Lizzie is more apt to answer your questions better than I can. Especially concerning the bulging sac. I can tell you however that Viability is 24 wks BUT the safest time during a preterm delivery is between 26 and 28wks, though we know the duggers went 25wks and they have a beautiful year old little girl doing well! :winkwink:

Ideally we mommies would like to go to term between 37 and 40wks but if preterm delivery is inevitable, usually we TRY to get between 26-28wks. When your wife hits 24 wks and still shows signs of a buldging sac, they "should" start giving her some Injections to mature the babies lungs. Not really sure if they start those any earlier where you are, but they won't even think about it until viability here at 24wks.

All in all, Lizzie has the best information and can correct me as well as share her insight and wealth of information with you. I know she's calmed my heart and there are MANY women who have gone on to have blessed miracles with their births. 

I'm sure Lizzie will be by shortly to answer your questions more accurately. :flower:


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,

We're back home now so I thought I'd try to finish what I started!

MA - not to worry you as this is no risk but I do wonder if there is a very minor, tiny prolapse. I now know that some of the symptoms I and from weeks 8-20 were from a prolapse. Lizzie seconded that when she described how she felt with the twins. That is exactly how I felt and seems to be what you were describing also. Please forgive me if I'm wrong, but I'm trying to say, please don't stress! Easy to say from the girl who cried everyday until 32 weeks! I felt like my baby was going to drop out and had loads of back passage pressure. However, it was these symptoms that forced me to get myself monitored (albeit rather late in the day) for IC. I know medics say that there is no link between prolapse and IC, but I do wonder if it a prolapse exacerbates IC.

Sham - you have had exactly the same situation as I was in. It is an emergency cerclage as it was placed after the changes took place. I was told to stay off work for at least 2 weeks, but they signed me off indefinitely as a precaution. I was also told only to shuffle around the house a little, and to have a lie down for at least 2 hours in the middle of the day. I did full bed rest and made it to 38 weeks plus. I honestly think you should get off your feet and be horizontal as much as possible. Can you get your doctor to sign you off for longer? Are you on progesterone at all?

Sherri - wooohooooo! You are my hero! I'm so glad you're doing well, I wonder how you're getting on all the time. Just goes to show how right you were from the beginning to manage every aspect of this pregnancy. Can't wait to hear your good news :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Helen.

Not scared but relieved to have you girls in this thread! :flower:

She still kicks me in the bladder at times (though she moves more now) and I still see a quarter size pee spot in my panties. I'm betting your right though. I've been wondering about prolapse myself.

Were you on Progesterone shots?


----------



## mich1365

Sherri!!! You are my hero too! What a pregnancy and what a happy ending you are soon to have! Such happy news to read today, as I dont get on here often.
MA and Rensben...good luck. Ive been following and you are both doing so well.
A new member asked if anyone made it without a stitch...that was me. To summarize in case you cant bear to read 140 pages when you have other things on your mind:).....
....Got to 36+5..had the same vaginal pains very early and was hospitalized at 23 weeks with a 1.1 dynamic cervix that went to 1.7 at its max at that stage, dilated 1cm and funneling. Did progesterone inserts at night and FULL bedrest.
Good luck everyone. Adrian is now 5 months and life is sweet:)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mich :hi: glad you popped in! :flower:


----------



## sham1

Hi Mommy's Angel, thanks so much for your post. I have just come back from hospital and great news, the cervix is back up to 2.8cm (from 1.4cm exactly a week ago) due to stitch and perhaps cyclogest (progesterone pessaries). Still slightly nervous about going back to work next week but my doctor thinks i'll be fine and she'll see me again in 2 weeks time.


----------



## HelenGee

MA- sorry you do need to reign me in, sometimes I think I'm a bloody medical expert, what with all the hospital frequenting I've done lol. I was on cyclogest pessaries twice a day. They were gross but looks like they helped.

Sham- so pleased your appointment went well, hope things run smoothly for you x


----------



## HelenGee

Hey Mich, bed rest buddy! Glad all is well with you. How are your boys?

Mikayla's mummy- I don't remember if I posted but I was sorry to hear your gorgeous little one was ill. How is the little prince? Hope he's all clear x


----------



## HelenGee

Sorry! Just remembered - MA I had a few bladder kicking/ wet undies episodes, almost like my bladder spasmed! Mine did get better as I rested more, but my wobbly legs did make it take even longer to get to the loo in time! x


----------



## sham1

Thanks Helen. I did wonder whether I should be taking longer off but I think with the good news, I will wait until my appt in 2 weeks and then if its worsened I will see if they will sign me off for longer. I will be past the age of viability (24 weeks) by the time I go back which makes me feel better.


----------



## rensben

hi ladies,

News from the doctor not so great today. I am starting to dilate below my stitch and baby girl is quite low. The doc said he can't say that labour will start tonight or in 2 weeks but by looking at my cervix and feeling around he seems to think there is a good chance I will go into labour in the next few weeks.... :(


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rensben said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> News from the doctor not so great today. I am starting to dilate below my stitch and baby girl is quite low. The doc said he can't say that labour will start tonight or in 2 weeks but by looking at my cervix and feeling around he seems to think there is a good chance I will go into labour in the next few weeks.... :(

Oh hun, SO sorry. Well ((sigh)) if you have to go into labor another two weeks will give you more time and will be much better. Praying he's right that you get AT LEAST two more weeks and also praying he's wrong and that the cervix will calm down. Will you do complete bed rest now?? Also are they giving you the injections to mature the baby's lungs??

I'll keep you and baby in my prayers with hopes you can get as many weeks as possible. In the meantime, get some rest. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Dash

rensben said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> News from the doctor not so great today. I am starting to dilate below my stitch and baby girl is quite low. The doc said he can't say that labour will start tonight or in 2 weeks but by looking at my cervix and feeling around he seems to think there is a good chance I will go into labour in the next few weeks.... :(

Ive kind of just been stalking the thread...but-

Im really sorry to hear that. I delivered my son at 34 weeks, and he was only in the hospital a few short day thanks to steroids. Have they started you on any? Hopefully baby decides to stay in just a bit longer.


----------



## HelenGee

Rensben- really thinking of you and hoping you can hang on a few weeks more. But you are past the worst and you know that your girl should do just great even if labour were to start now. Try not to worry and take heart from the fact that your doctor is prepared now if labour were to start. You have done so well to get this far, be proud of yourself and all you have done and are doing to protect your little girl.:hugs:


----------



## rensben

Thanks ladies, I will be horizontal as much as possible in the next coming weeks although my doctor still wants me to walk for about 15-20 minutes every day. I can feel that she is pressing on my bladder a lot more now and the doc says he can feel her head quite well. I knew something was up when he looked at my cervix and then raised his eyebrows as if surprised. they won't give steroids unless I start having regular contractions. I imagine they would hold off labour with drugs at that point until they can give me the shots and then let me deliver. I would really like to make it another 2 weeks minimum. I know she would be fine if she were born now but I just want her lungs to develop as much as possible. NICU is stressful even when baby is doing fine. i'll keep you all posted!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ren - sorry hun, I understand completely how you must be feeling, and even though LO will likely do very well if born now, there isn't a loving Mum anywhere who wouldn't want to get their baby to term and avoid the NICU - even for one night. 

Are you actually contracting still? I know that you have always battled sporadic contractions, and wondered if they were having an effect on your cervix. If you haven't recently been contracting, then even with dilation below the cervix, it is still possible to go to term. If it has opened "silently", then it can actually stay that way for weeks yet. To deliver baby now, you have to contract regularly. Take care hun xxxx


----------



## rensben

hi Lizzie,

I'm not contracting much more than usual although i can't really say anymore. I have gotten so used to them that i barely notice anymore. It may be that her head is pressing on my cervix now. i have to pee every five minutes and I can feel her pushing down sometimes even when I'm lying down. I felt this way with Gabriel for a week or two before going into labour. With him, the real contractions just came out of the blue one evening at 4 mins apart. I'm expecting that will be the way this time too but who knows really. baby girl is a week older than Gabriel was when born which is already good news. Just hopes she keeps on baking a little while longer!


----------



## thelistkeeper

rensben said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> News from the doctor not so great today. I am starting to dilate below my stitch and baby girl is quite low. The doc said he can't say that labour will start tonight or in 2 weeks but by looking at my cervix and feeling around he seems to think there is a good chance I will go into labour in the next few weeks.... :(

I have incompetent cervix as well, and with my 2 living children I went into labor early, 36 weeks with the first and 35 with my second. All was fine. They gave me steroid injections when we got closer and the docs saw that I was dilating more, just to make sure babies were developed enough to survive. Good luck to you!:hugs:


----------



## rensben

thelistkeeper said:


> rensben said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> News from the doctor not so great today. I am starting to dilate below my stitch and baby girl is quite low. The doc said he can't say that labour will start tonight or in 2 weeks but by looking at my cervix and feeling around he seems to think there is a good chance I will go into labour in the next few weeks.... :(
> 
> I have incompetent cervix as well, and with my 2 living children I went into labor early, 36 weeks with the first and 35 with my second. All was fine. They gave me steroid injections when we got closer and the docs saw that I was dilating more, just to make sure babies were developed enough to survive. Good luck to you!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks..this is my second pregnancy with IC actually. I had my first at 30 weeks because they caught it early and put a stitch in at 20 weeks. This time, Ihad a stitch put in at 15 weeks but I'm starting to dilate with it in place. Hoping the doc is wrong and she'll stay put a while longer.


----------



## thelistkeeper

rensben said:


> thelistkeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rensben said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> News from the doctor not so great today. I am starting to dilate below my stitch and baby girl is quite low. The doc said he can't say that labour will start tonight or in 2 weeks but by looking at my cervix and feeling around he seems to think there is a good chance I will go into labour in the next few weeks.... :(
> 
> I have incompetent cervix as well, and with my 2 living children I went into labor early, 36 weeks with the first and 35 with my second. All was fine. They gave me steroid injections when we got closer and the docs saw that I was dilating more, just to make sure babies were developed enough to survive. Good luck to you!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks..this is my second pregnancy with IC actually. I had my first at 30 weeks because they caught it early and put a stitch in at 20 weeks. This time, Ihad a stitch put in at 15 weeks but I'm starting to dilate with it in place. Hoping the doc is wrong and she'll stay put a while longer.Click to expand...

Well, they couldn't do anything for me once my water broke! But I carried low at the end and started dilating as well... bed rest it was for me with both at the end... Don't worry, I am sure it will all be ok...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

This sounds like such a silly question but Helen or Lizzie, I know you've had issues with bladders leaking. My urine smells different. It's REALLY acidic smelling. Its been that way since about second trimester. The sonogram on friday didn't show any signs of amniotic fluids leaking but I'm just wondering if this is an issue I should look into on this fridays appointment coming up or if it's just a normal change in PH or something with the urine. I have leaks and it just smells acidic. Not sure if this is something to be on alert for or if I just let it go. :shrug: Either of you ever have this issue?

I don't go smelling my urine very often but since leaking I can smell it in my panties, when I go without anything on to keep bacteria away I can smell it on my sheets, it's just an odd acidic smell.


----------



## ejsmom

Rensben - Good luck to you. I hope your little bundle bakes for a little longer. She is at a good place now atleast. Luckily, you are being followed by good docs from what I have read. Good Luck to you again.
******

Hello my fellow Cerclage Ladies. I haven't been around for awhile. My pregnancy has been going well, thank goodness. I hope everyone is having the same luck. I have a silly question for you. At what point is your docs removing the cerclage? I am wondering other women's experiences. I have had two removed at about 37 weeks. I just think it's interesting that with everyone they tell me that it will be removed at about 35 weeks. My third baby boy is hanging out low, it's making me worry that if they take to long I can tear. I am not on pre-term meds this time either. I am a worrier. I am currently 33 weeks and am uncomfortable. It feels like he is tugging at the stitch or near it. I almost want to ask her to remove it but I don't want the baby to come before 37 weeks. It's the final stretch....

Good Luck to everyone....
Monica


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ejsmom said:


> Rensben - Good luck to you. I hope your little bundle bakes for a little longer. She is at a good place now atleast. Luckily, you are being followed by good docs from what I have read. Good Luck to you again.
> ******
> 
> Hello my fellow Cerclage Ladies. I haven't been around for awhile. My pregnancy has been going well, thank goodness. I hope everyone is having the same luck. I have a silly question for you. At what point is your docs removing the cerclage? I am wondering other women's experiences. I have had two removed at about 37 weeks. I just think it's interesting that with everyone they tell me that it will be removed at about 35 weeks. My third baby boy is hanging out low, it's making me worry that if they take to long I can tear. I am not on pre-term meds this time either. I am a worrier. I am currently 33 weeks and am uncomfortable. It feels like he is tugging at the stitch or near it. I almost want to ask her to remove it but I don't want the baby to come before 37 weeks. It's the final stretch....
> 
> Good Luck to everyone....
> Monica

Usual removal of cerclage around here is between 36 & 37 wks. Mine will be removed at 36wks which seems to be the norm. Lizzie will come behind me and share more. She's had experience with the feeling of the stitch.


----------



## Dash

I'm so glad you ladies are here. 

I have this constant nervousness. Really, just a distrust in my body. Its really hard for me to go those 2 weeks in between having my cervical length checked because that just seems like....so long. Especially since im barely 17 weeks and just trying to keep calm until 24.

Its just NICE to get on here and see so many with successes after early births.


----------



## Tesharika

Hi ladies (and gents:)) I went for my first ultrasound since having the cerclage put in at 13 weeks and my cervix measured 3.8 cm, I'm so happy I was having nightmares that my cervix would be down to the stitches i was convinced I was going to end up in the hopital afterwards..my cervix was down either under a cm or close to a cm at 21 weeks in my first pregnancy.

Found out I'm having a boy:)) No names yet.. my next ultrasound is at 23 weeks..fx everything still looks good then...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG! :happydance:


----------



## garrickbaby

Hi ladies, i just found out that i'm pregnant 2 days ago. i have incompetent cervix and will have to have a stitch put in at 12 weeks also. My last pregnancy ended at 24 weeks because my water broke at 20 weeks and i stayed in the hospital for 4 weeks until i started getting an infection and had to deliever. My son passed away a few minutes after the delievery. This time around the doctors are going to check often for infection since they think i may have developed an infection due to the stitch being placed since its a foreign object which in tern made my water break. 

So, i guess i'm back, i'm very nervous but praying i make it to at least 35weeks. I really hope they put me on bedrest immediately just in case but i'm sure thats not likely. I have had an sonogram already and was able to hear the heart beat so that was a relief that the baby is in the right place since i've also had an eptopic pregnancy in the past. 

Good luck everyone, and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome and Congrats! :happydance: :flower: Sounds similar to mine though my infection wasn't caused by a stitch. I lost my mucus plug wk 16 and had BV that they kept ignoring. By wk 22 I was 3cm dialated with amniotic sac bulging. The BV wreaked havoc because there was no mucus plug protecting it. I'm now guessing thanks to this forum that the reason I lost my plug was because of IC. Nobody was really checking for it and I literally had to FIGHT for a stitch because they wouldn't do it at 14wks without KNOWING I truly had IC.

They DID keep watching weekly from wk 16 and found out by wk 19 I DO have IC. So at least they know for next time. I'm also on 17P injections to stop preterm labor as well.

I've hit viability wk starting tomorrow. I passed that horrifying 22wk milestone and praying also for 36wks. Good luck dear friend! I'm sure this time will be good because they know what to look for. I was treated several times for bv and yeast. I'm doing well!


----------



## woody82

Hi Girls

Ive been reading through your posts for the last few days but it's taken me this long to have the courage to write here. Apologies if this gets long but I'm writing with a broken heart after losing my baby at 19.5 weeks gestation last Saturday. I still can't believe this has happened, and that in the events leading up to it, nothing went in my favour to alert me to something being wrong until it was too late for my little boy :(

So on the 2nd of June I started noticing some pain in my back in the morning. I thought this was normal pregnancy pain, but by the afternoon I realised it had been coming and going and was getting more regular. I went straight to the hospital where I was told I had dilated to 4cm and the membranes were bulging. They sent me to labour and delivery where I stayed for the night. I didn't realise at the time they were waiting for me to go into labour :( Then they took me to recovery where I stayed for a week, trying not to move, using a bed pan etc. My membranes ruptured during the night and I lasted till the Saturday before I developed an infection and had to be induced. My little boy was born that night, so tiny so perfect and I cannot forgive my body for not doing it's job and taking his little life from him. 

We are having tests done on him, but it will take so long for the results. The thing thats killing me is that I had a gender scan 5 days before I went to hospital, and he was playing around in there, perfectly fine. Im angry because I feel like they should have noticed something wasn't right? It wasn't at a medical imaging place, but surely someone who has done so many scans would notice that theres something not quite right?

I am lucky that the hospital I delivered at has many obs who specialise in weak cervixes so there is no way they will let me suffer 1 or 2 more losses before they will monitor me carefully, but I also have to wait 6 weeks until I see one of them to see how they think my next pregnancy will go. They heard his strong heartbeat and tested me for infection when I first got there, and there was no sign of it in the swabs they took, so they were thinking weak cervix from the beginning. Im scared Ill have trouble getting pregnant again because of the infection I developed. Ive been on strong anti-biotics since I had my baby, but I still worry something horrible has happened to my parts...

I've noticed that a lot of you lost babies but a bit later on than me, does this mean I have a really really weak cervix if it didn't make it past 18 weeks?

Does this sound like what happened to you?

I'm so sad for what has happened, and so scared for my future :(


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh darling, I'm SO sorry. :hugs: 

My story is very similar to yours with a few acceptions. I too saw my beautiful son two days before I gave birth to him at 22wks. THIS will be a process for you in your grief and healing journey. I have blogged my grief and anger in "broken heart, mended fences". Which there is a link to in my siggie. Also on my page is "the grief affect" and several other links that help aid in the journey. Tripletbutterflywings Also helped in my grief in that she takes male and female butterflies and sets them free in memory of a lost child (male for a boy and females for a girl) For me it helped celebrate Jackson's life.

Onto the things you asked about...There is a way to tell if you have Incompetent Cervixes, but if you've never had a preterm loss before, most Dr.'s don't check them though they're supposed to you may get a quick check at some point, but it MUST be an internal scan to tell for sure. For me, the two days prior to Jackson being born they kept telling me my cervix was 4.0 when I KNOW it wasn't. The reason they didn't have accurate information was because they got their information from the regular scan on the belly and not by internal. 

My difference was I lost my mucus plug at 16wks which led to infection wreaking havoc which led to inflammation which led to amniotic sac bulging and 3cm's dilated.

Lizzie has a heck of a lot more information than I do so I will share only what I know and let her fill in the blanks when she comes on.

Usually Incompetent Cervix happens between wks 16-20 or so if I remember Lizzie correctly. In my case, that's exactly when things started to happen and what gave me an incling from this room that I actually had IC. Since I had shown them only symptoms of preterm labor last time, for THIS pregnancy they kept telling me that they wouldn't perform a preventative cerclage at 14wks because my cervical length THEY saw (by belly scan) showed 4cm's which is excellent. They said they thought I had PTL and if in fact I DID it would be too risky to have a cerclage that early. Fast forward to 19wks when after fighting AT LEAST for weekly internal scans....my cervical length had gone from 3.2 cm's to 2.0cm's in less than a weeks time and THEN they knew I suffered from IC.

Though the circumstances for your right now are tough. The hospital said they believe they know it was IC. So in the future they will most likely give you a cerclage. I dont' know if your from the States, but I would also even recommend 17P injections (progesterone) to keep preterm labor at bay in case you also suffer from that in conjunction. 

As far as infections are concerned. Im not sure which kind you are suffering from. Do you have BV (bacterial vaginosis)? It's what I had as well as yeast infections and I was able to get pregnant again. I also have had both BV and Yeast as well as another bacterial infection called C-Diff during this pregnancy. Meds have helped to rid me of them and I have now passed the horrifying milestone of 22wks and Today actually...Sunday is Viability Week for me. So I have gotten two weeks past that bitter sweet milestone.

There IS much hope you'll be able to get pregnant and I'm almost sure that there are other's who've had infection and have gone on to get pregnant again.

The positive news to come out of this is that they know what to look for and will come up with a plan for your next pregnancy.

In the meantime, this is SO new and raw for you my dear sweet friend! :hugs: The pain never really goes away but life does get better. God helped to pick me up when I couldn't stand. Got me through those quiet hours I'd weep and I NEVER thought I'd want to have a child again let alone think I'd be pregnant again with Amelia now. It did and it HAS. I can only assure you that through your painful hours you'll find joy once again. The healing journey is long and tiresome though but you have friends here who will help if you need it.

As I said, Lizzie and quite a few others have been through alot and have helped SO many here like me. They'll have something to share I'm sure. They know so much more than I, but I HAD to come on to respond and share a hug and a tear for someone that is going through what I went through. 

Love to you my dear. :hug:


----------



## rensben

woody82 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Ive been reading through your posts for the last few days but it's taken me this long to have the courage to write here. Apologies if this gets long but I'm writing with a broken heart after losing my baby at 19.5 weeks gestation last Saturday. I still can't believe this has happened, and that in the events leading up to it, nothing went in my favour to alert me to something being wrong until it was too late for my little boy :(
> 
> So on the 2nd of June I started noticing some pain in my back in the morning. I thought this was normal pregnancy pain, but by the afternoon I realised it had been coming and going and was getting more regular. I went straight to the hospital where I was told I had dilated to 4cm and the membranes were bulging. They sent me to labour and delivery where I stayed for the night. I didn't realise at the time they were waiting for me to go into labour :( Then they took me to recovery where I stayed for a week, trying not to move, using a bed pan etc. My membranes ruptured during the night and I lasted till the Saturday before I developed an infection and had to be induced. My little boy was born that night, so tiny so perfect and I cannot forgive my body for not doing it's job and taking his little life from him.
> 
> We are having tests done on him, but it will take so long for the results. The thing thats killing me is that I had a gender scan 5 days before I went to hospital, and he was playing around in there, perfectly fine. Im angry because I feel like they should have noticed something wasn't right? It wasn't at a medical imaging place, but surely someone who has done so many scans would notice that theres something not quite right?
> 
> I am lucky that the hospital I delivered at has many obs who specialise in weak cervixes so there is no way they will let me suffer 1 or 2 more losses before they will monitor me carefully, but I also have to wait 6 weeks until I see one of them to see how they think my next pregnancy will go. They heard his strong heartbeat and tested me for infection when I first got there, and there was no sign of it in the swabs they took, so they were thinking weak cervix from the beginning. Im scared Ill have trouble getting pregnant again because of the infection I developed. Ive been on strong anti-biotics since I had my baby, but I still worry something horrible has happened to my parts...
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of you lost babies but a bit later on than me, does this mean I have a really really weak cervix if it didn't make it past 18 weeks?
> 
> Does this sound like what happened to you?
> 
> I'm so sad for what has happened, and so scared for my future :(


Hello,

First, let me say how sorry I am for your loss. Although I most definitely have IC I was one of the lucky ones and it was caught in time. At 20 weeks, my cervix was at 1.3cm, bulging membranes and 1cm dilated. After a week long stay in the hospital and several scares, they put a stitch in my cervix that got me to 30 weeks when I delivered my son. He is now a healthy 15 month old. I am pregnant again with my second and had a preventative stitch placed at 15 weeks when my cervix was still 3.9cm. At 24 weeks it had shortened to 2.5cm with funnelling. With modified bed rest, it has been stable ever since. On my last apt, the doctor says I may be close to delivery but there is no way to know for sure. In any case, I know my baby will be ok if born now but I am hoping to keep her in as long as possible.

For me, it is bh contractions that open my cervix. They are normally harmless but for a woman with IC they can be very effective at opening and ripening the cervix. For most women with IC there is a medical history that can explain for it. I know it is not the case for everyone but if you take a look at your history you may find a cause. I had a septate uterus. Basically that is a uterus that is separated my a "wall" on the inside. I had this "wall" removed in my early twenties as I was told that I could have complications with future pregnancies. What I didn't know, and what no one ever told me was that this type of abnormality is very often linked to a weak cervix. So even though I had the surgery to remove the wall, my cervix was still comprimised. I should have been given this information but wasn't and I discovered my problem because I listened to my body. I had gone to the hospital at 20 weeks because I was having a weird pain in my side (totally unrelated) I popped over to the hospital because I lived across the street and thought I should go and put my mind at ease. thank god I did, because if I hadn't, it would have meant a tragic ending. No one can bring back your son and I understand the feelings of guilt that go along with losing a child to IC but you should know that there is every reason to believe that you will get pregnant again and with proper care, will carry a baby to term or close enough. when that time comes, there is a wealth of support available to you on this site and others. Good luck to you my dear! We'll be thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## rensben

garrickbaby said:


> Hi ladies, i just found out that i'm pregnant 2 days ago. i have incompetent cervix and will have to have a stitch put in at 12 weeks also. My last pregnancy ended at 24 weeks because my water broke at 20 weeks and i stayed in the hospital for 4 weeks until i started getting an infection and had to deliever. My son passed away a few minutes after the delievery. This time around the doctors are going to check often for infection since they think i may have developed an infection due to the stitch being placed since its a foreign object which in tern made my water break.
> 
> So, i guess i'm back, i'm very nervous but praying i make it to at least 35weeks. I really hope they put me on bedrest immediately just in case but i'm sure thats not likely. I have had an sonogram already and was able to hear the heart beat so that was a relief that the baby is in the right place since i've also had an eptopic pregnancy in the past.
> 
> Good luck everyone, and sorry for the long post.

Hello there,

so sorry to hear about your loss but many congrats on your pregnancy. It sounds like your doctors are on the ball and you will get the care you need now. We are all here for you when you need us. good luck and take care!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone.

Ejm - stitch removal for singletons is usually 37wks. The feelings you have are normal for your gestation hun and probably unrelated to the stitch or your cervix x

Tesh - brilliant news hun, 3.8 is great at 19wks. You are about to enter a really scary time on your pregnancy, but have faith chick, the stitches can and do work for the majority of women x

Garrick - welcome hun. So sorry for the loss of your LO darlin, I do hope things run smoothly for you this time. Did you have an elective stitch in the last pregnancy, or was it placed as an emergency after your cervix began to change?

Infections due to stitch are very rare, it is more likely that an infection tracked into your uterus once your waters had gone, this is why I was asking about the timing of the stitch. I don't want you to worry unduly about an elective stitch, they are brilliant if placed early in the right "candidates" - infection is extremely unlikely. It could be that you had an entirely random and rare complication last time independent of your IC.

Woody - I cannot even begin to imagine what heartache you are suffering at this moment. :cry: You have had the most tremendous shock, and no words can express how I feel for you right now :( IC is the cruelist of pregnancy complications, it strikes without warning, and leaves you empty and distraught. Take some time to grieve hun, and then, when you feel a little stonger, we can help you to fight back and embark succesfully on your pregnancy journey again.

The ladies here are wonderful, and as you can see have suffered similar losses, so can really understand your pain. There is no end of support and love here, so please don't hesitate to let us help you to get through this.

On a practical note, there is as yet no reason why you can't achieve a full term pregnancy hun. There are usually no contractions/pain with true IC, only "silent" cervical dilation, though mild back ache can accompany it. The fact that you had already dilated to 4cms with only sporadic back ache is indicative of it, but by no means conclusive. That said, I am a huge advocate of cervical stitching in any woman who has a second trimester loss, because it is one of the leading causes at that gestation, particularly when there are no other known issues.

18wks is about average for IC hun, so no yours is not a particularly bad case. ALL women with IC are at risk after 16wks, when the uterus is large enough to put pressure on the cervix. You did nothing wrong, and tho I totally understand why you feel this way, you did not let LO down. 

The only comfort (if you can find any at the moment) in knowing you have IC now, is that it is one of the few pregnancy complications which can be fixed -because it is purely a mechanical issue. If you were prone to preterm labour or PROM for example, there is less that can be done, and it is much more unpredictable. The fact that you have IC savvy doctors is brilliant news, and means that you are much more likely to get the appropriate care in your next pregnancy to get you to term hun.

So many women here have had to fight their docs to get elective stitches, or have had to endure further preterm deliveries before action is taken. Yours are already diagnosing IC, and so will be proactive in your next pregnancy, that is the good news.

I have every confidence you will conceive and get to term Woody - though it is still early days for you lovely, and the grief you must feel make it hard to see the positives. GIve yourself time, but know that we are here, and take comfort from the many, many success stories to come out of extreme tragedy.

Love and hugs xxx :hugs:


----------



## ejsmom

Dash said:


> I'm so glad you ladies are here.
> 
> I have this constant nervousness. Really, just a distrust in my body. Its really hard for me to go those 2 weeks in between having my cervical length checked because that just seems like....so long. Especially since im barely 17 weeks and just trying to keep calm until 24.
> 
> Its just NICE to get on here and see so many with successes after early births.

There are quite a few success stories after full-term or close after losses here. I can say for myself, I am on the verge of a 3rd successful cerclage placement and outcome. My baby, Matthew, is almost 34 weeks gestation. I should have my cerclage removed in about 2-3 weeks, I think. I know for me, the cerclages have saved my three boys. 

I know there are moments, even at 33 weeks there are moments I am terrified. At this time, not for the baby so much because I know he would be safe if he were to be delivered. I am terrified at the possibility of tearing. I think his weight is putting a lot more pressure on the stitch. I will see my doc on Tues and take it from there. 

Good Luck to you..


----------



## garrickbaby

Thanks everyone for the welcome. 
Lizzie- my last cerclage was and elective one place at 13 weeks because I had lost the other pregnancy at 23 weeks without any warning I was 10 cm. 
I'll keep everyone posted. Thanks for the support in advance.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Its 3am and I just came back from the bathroom. I think I saw what I think is part of the cerclage stitch in the toilet. it was about an inch long. It was white and looked like twist tie from a trash bag. just as I read someone explain once before. I'm a bit nervous. An inch long doesn't make sense does it? 

I just called the on call Dr. to see if by the grace of God their stitch has a color OTHER than white as I know some of you have mentioned a color. I'm almost positive it was white though when I remember back to them explaining things in the hospital. I'm slightly panicking as I'm not sure what the heck this means. I AM at viability week at 24wks 1 day but this is NOT the time to have her. I don't feel contractions, I have said all along I've felt like she was kicking low and she has been kicking up until now BUT I've also said I'm leaking fluid. It's acidic so I "think" it's pee but I'm not sure the difference as it's clear for the most part. 

Can anyone share any insight if your up right now?? If not, I'm sure I'll either hear from the Dr. on call or will end up somewhere early this morning. ((sigh)) Sad part about all this is I dug in the toilet water for that stupid stitch to show someone and the stupid thing went down the flippin hole before I could catch it even though I hadn't flushed. I don't think we'll get it back, but I'm praying it appears for sanity sake! :wacko:


EDITED At 323am: 

The on call Dr. called (she was very nice) I explained to her that I saw a white tie looking thing that I thought was the stitch but it was only an inch long. She asked if I was bleeding or was in pain. She said if the stitch came out on it's own, I would have wripped and seen blood. 

My husband wants me to ask any of you if you know of a stitch coming out on it's own without any pain or bleeding? There are two stitches on both sides and they pulled it together like a purse string. He seems to think that it would be unlikely just an inch worth of stitch would come out like that. (makes sense)

The Dr. said while she couldn't tell me for sure without seeing my hospital records, she said that "usually" they use blue or black string that looks like fishing line. She did mention there could be a white one that looks like white out paper. That "could" be what I saw but I'm unsure because I couldn't get the darn think out of the stupid toilet.

I'm to call in the morning and she said they'd do a speculum test to check things out. Now that HAS me freaked out. Should I actually follow through with the speculum test? Will it cause me to funnel more and open? 

I sound like a freak, but I'm honestly trying to figure out what the heck to do and if it even warrants a speculum. I wish they'd just do an internal sono to find this stuff out. 

Anyone have any thoughts? Am I just over-reacting? I have felt like things are burning down there when I pee. That's the same time I looked into the toilet and found that darn white thing. 

I have since put a hat in the toilet for every pee trip now so I can see if there is anything actually coming out. I haven't seen anything since, still no blood no real pain.


----------



## rensben

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Its 3am and I just came back from the bathroom. I think I saw what I think is part of the cerclage stitch in the toilet. it was about an inch long. It was white and looked like twist tie from a trash bag. just as I read someone explain once before. I'm a bit nervous. An inch long doesn't make sense does it?
> 
> I just called the on call Dr. to see if by the grace of God their stitch has a color OTHER than white as I know some of you have mentioned a color. I'm almost positive it was white though when I remember back to them explaining things in the hospital. I'm slightly panicking as I'm not sure what the heck this means. I AM at viability week at 24wks 1 day but this is NOT the time to have her. I don't feel contractions, I have said all along I've felt like she was kicking low and she has been kicking up until now BUT I've also said I'm leaking fluid. It's acidic so I "think" it's pee but I'm not sure the difference as it's clear for the most part.
> 
> Can anyone share any insight if your up right now?? If not, I'm sure I'll either hear from the Dr. on call or will end up somewhere early this morning. ((sigh)) Sad part about all this is I dug in the toilet water for that stupid stitch to show someone and the stupid thing went down the flippin hole before I could catch it even though I hadn't flushed. I don't think we'll get it back, but I'm praying it appears for sanity sake! :wacko:

I'm here! Don't panic! I had the same thing happen a couple weeks after I got my stitch. They are disolvable sutures and they come out 1 to 2 weeks after placement. Ihad 3 come out and I wrote on here about it a while back. It was exactly the same, about an inch long. I'm sure that's what it is but ask your doc just to be sure. As for the fluid, I don't know but maybe you should go and get it tested if you are in doubt. It will put your mind at ease! good luck!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rensben said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Its 3am and I just came back from the bathroom. I think I saw what I think is part of the cerclage stitch in the toilet. it was about an inch long. It was white and looked like twist tie from a trash bag. just as I read someone explain once before. I'm a bit nervous. An inch long doesn't make sense does it?
> 
> I just called the on call Dr. to see if by the grace of God their stitch has a color OTHER than white as I know some of you have mentioned a color. I'm almost positive it was white though when I remember back to them explaining things in the hospital. I'm slightly panicking as I'm not sure what the heck this means. I AM at viability week at 24wks 1 day but this is NOT the time to have her. I don't feel contractions, I have said all along I've felt like she was kicking low and she has been kicking up until now BUT I've also said I'm leaking fluid. It's acidic so I "think" it's pee but I'm not sure the difference as it's clear for the most part.
> 
> Can anyone share any insight if your up right now?? If not, I'm sure I'll either hear from the Dr. on call or will end up somewhere early this morning. ((sigh)) Sad part about all this is I dug in the toilet water for that stupid stitch to show someone and the stupid thing went down the flippin hole before I could catch it even though I hadn't flushed. I don't think we'll get it back, but I'm praying it appears for sanity sake! :wacko:
> 
> I'm here! Don't panic! I had the same thing happen a couple weeks after I got my stitch. They are disolvable sutures and they come out 1 to 2 weeks after placement. Ihad 3 come out and I wrote on here about it a while back. It was exactly the same, about an inch long. I'm sure that's what it is but ask your doc just to be sure. As for the fluid, I don't know but maybe you should go and get it tested if you are in doubt. It will put your mind at ease! good luck!Click to expand...

So it's not the stitch then right?? It's something on it that dissolves?? The actual stitch is still in right??

Thank goodness someone is on. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## rensben

Yes, your stitch is fine! They are just small stitches that are place during the procedure that come out after. I freaked out too but it was nothing! Glad I could help. I live in France and am 6 hours ahead..


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - so sorry I wasn't here in your moment of panic! Thank goodness Ren could come to your aid - she is of course right, the sutures do come away after the surgery and look exactly as you describe. The actual stitch is like a thick piece of the old typewriter tape, very distinguishable hun - almost an inch wide. You would certainly have had contractions/pain/bleeding if it had come away, and it is more likely your cervix would have torn rather than the stitch actually come out - it is very strong.

Hope you're ok now xxx


----------



## sham1

MA I'm glad everything seems to be OK. This website and conversation just goes to prove how great it is to have other women who understand your experiences to reach out too. All the best xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sham, yes your very right. I don't know what I would have done without these ladies. Amelia may not have been here because I wouldn't have fought for the stitch so early and though the Dr.'s denied me the preventative at 14wks they wouldn't have given me weekly internal scans to detect the IC in time when I got to 19wks. So this forum and all the ladies in it have been a great deal of help when medical staff weren't.

Well, I was told the stitch itself is colored. So it wasn't the stitch. They also mentioned today that I'd see the wripping, bleeding, etc.

Because I'm having the fluid release though and there was slight burning they want to check me out. They're going to check for amniotic fluid release as well as BV and check the actual stitch to be sure I don't have an infection. I'm NOT a fan of the speculum as they all know because of the issues we've all raised. But they said with either BV, amniotic fluid and/or infection its a case of what's more important at this time. All those issues could be just as detrimental to Amelia.

She's been kicking me up a storm last night and this morning so there's no doubt she's keeping mommy reassured that she is okay. I have an appointment at 1pm today and will keep everyone posted. ((GEE this speculum test puts the fear into me, I don't want to mess with the cerclage OR the length OR the funneling issue :wacko: ))


----------



## rensben

keep us posted MA. Try not to worry about the speculum. It's better for them to see exactly what's going on than to not do anything at all. If it is BV then at least it will be caught early and dealt with. I get tested every month for infections and the doc does manual checks of my cervix as well as TVUs every 2 weeks. It was every week for a while there. As long as you are on the look out for potential infection then it can be treated as needed. We are slowly but surely getting there. One month from now you will reach a very important milestone of 28 weeks and I will reach my new goal of 36 weeks. I'm looking forward to celebrating that!! good luck


----------



## Dash

Good luck MA! 

Rens- do you know if its common practice to be manually checked, or how frequently? My doc wont manually check me, I only get TVU's. He said any touch or force to the cervix is something that could cause irritation. Just wondering if its a difference in docs/protocol/area/etc.


----------



## rensben

Dash said:


> Good luck MA!
> 
> Rens- do you know if its common practice to be manually checked, or how frequently? My doc wont manually check me, I only get TVU's. He said any touch or force to the cervix is something that could cause irritation. Just wondering if its a difference in docs/protocol/area/etc.

yes, I think it just depends on the doctor. The only time they refused to check me was with my last pregnancy when I was actually in labour. They didn't believe I was having real contractions so they said there was no point in disturbing the cervix. Turns out I had dilated to 3cm with the cerclage in. Then it was a rush to get the stitch out. With this pregnancy, they don't seem to hesitate to check me. I get swabs taken every month with a speculum in because the risk of having an infection is greater than the risk of me getting one from the actual procedure...i hope that makes sense. My doctor did a manual check last week and saw that my cervix was very soft and starting to dilate. This wasn't picked up on the TVU so it was a good thing he checked. I have another apt at the end of the month and he'll be checking again.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone - MA, don't fret too much about the speculum. Though it isn't ideal, it's a case of weighing up risks against benefits, and the occasional check done for a reason is never a bad thing. They shouldn't be used to routinely check an incompetent cervix, but in your case they are necessary as an occasional one off x

Dash - it isn't wise to push for manual exams. If there is no specific reason to look, then keep all things out and away from your cervix. Every lady is different here with a different set of issues/complications - IC in itself is not a reason to be having more than the fortnightly TVUs. If you have no signs of infection or preterm labour that need further investigation, then it's unwise to introduce any unecessary foreign body into the cervix.

Take care and keep cooking everyone ;) xxx


----------



## garrickbaby

Hi all, 

Today I fell when I was at work and had to go to the emergency room to make sure everything was ok. I was cramping but no bleeding which was very good. Needless to say the baby is fine. When the doctor came in and ask me how many pregnancies and how many children I had. So I told him this is my 6th pregnancy and I have one child, his next question was "so, are you planning on keeping this one"? and I was like.... I was trying to keep the other ones, I have incompetent cervix and had loss the other pregnancies. I thought his comment was pretty rude to assume i've aborted the other pregnancies.... but then again maybe it was just the hormones making me take it the wrong way. 

How early will they put a cerclage in, I think my doctor said they may put it in around 12weeks this time.


----------



## lizziedripping

What an idiot GB :( That comment makes me so cross - what business is it of his to make any such comment anyway...............it isn't the hormones, he's an idiot!!!! 

Stitch should go in at 12wks sweet - push for that because it catches an incompetent cervix well before any potential changes. Love and hugs, and pay no heed to the mindless comments of thoroughly unpleasant individuals xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Garrick, I agree with Lizzie, what a complete idiot for saying such a thing! I would have taken that to his superior or to the hospital CEO. I've already done it once, I'd have NO PROBLEM doing it again!

Rensben and Lizzie, Thank you SO much for your words of encouragement and experience. I sometimes feel like I'm dealing with a bunch of medical idiots around here. :wacko: Last night the Dr. on call said it wasn't likely it was the stitch as it was colored. Called this morning and they kept telling me it was mucus (which I KNEW it wasn't) When I finally got into the office, they were STILL skeptical about the white tape like substance. They did the speculum test which I have to say wasn't so rough today. Knowing my stance on speculums and concern about messing with the pelvic floor or anything else for that matter they were gentle and tried not to catch the walls and open too wide. I was grateful for that. 

Turns out I wasn't leaking fluid thank God! \o/ No infection with the stitch..AND she said "OOoooooh, I see what your talking about. There's a white thread and a blue one in there". She took samples for BV as well.

She left the room for a half hour to talk with the other nurses about this "white thread and blue thread issue" They were stunned. :haha: Went to the Dr. (not mine that did the actual stitch because she wasn't there today) and found out JUST AS YOU BOTH HAD TOLD ME. \o/ :winkwink: :thumbup: They start off with it and then the rest is the blue fishing thread. The white comes out. NOW, why the heck aren't patients told about this little surprise?! Not only that, but how is it the whole medical office doesn't know about it with exceptions to the actual Dr.'s that perform the darn cerclage surgery? :shrug: Don't they communicate at all?!

End result though is that no amniotic fluid was leaking, the stitch doesn't have infection, I did lose the one that's okay to lose and I have a stinking BV infection AGAIN!

I swear I have only bacteria in my body! I'm on flagyl again and they're putting me on it for a bit longer to try and get rid of it for the rest of the trimester. I'm at least glad we got that. Better to be safe than sorry. That darn BV wreaked havoc when I lost my mucus plug with Jackson and I ended up with a sac bulging and delivering because of everything combined. Won't let it happen this time.

Just goes to show we need to trust our instincts and advocate for ourselves! Pretty odd though that many of you in here know more about IC and issues pertaining to it than Dr.'s with PHD's who are supposed to be practicing medicine. Very frustrating in my opinion to have to fight to be listened to all the time. It honestly gets tiring!

Thank you all for your support. Don't know what I'd do without this thread of dear friends! :hug:


----------



## garrickbaby

thanks guys..... I thought it was just me :) 
I tell you, guys don't understand what we have to go through to have a baby. From the cerclage to the antibiotics for BV, and everything in between. 

Have a great night ladies....


----------



## HelenGee

Aaaaargh have just lost an epic long post, taken me an hour!

Woody - I was heartbroken for you reading about your devastating loss. I am so so sorry for the trauma you have been through. Please believe it when medics say that there was nothing more you could have done and you have absolutely no way of knowing that ic was an issue. It is cruel and so wrong that this has happened to you. Please also take heart from the fact that your docs will now be proactive and you won't have to fight to have your worries taken seriously. It is cold comfort, I know. I cried when I read your post and you have been in my thoughts and prayers. I was very lucky and my ic was only caught as a coincidence even though I was always at the doctor asking to be checked. Turns out I have a prolapse that went undiagnosed, so seeking a diagnosis for the discomfort I was feeling led to a check on my cervix. The two things are totally unrelated, it was sheer chance that the ic was noticed. Good luck sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ej's mum- my stitch was removed at 35 weeks, no idea why so early! I had Bella at 38 and 3! Well done Matthew for being a good boy and staying put for so long. Gorgeous name btw xxx

Garrick - I am so sorry for your traumatic losses, but so pleased about your pregnancy. The er doctor acted disgracefully, it is worth a formal complaint if you have the energy hun. Unfortunately the bedside manner of many er docs is shocking, especially when it comes to pregnancy. How dare he be so callous. :hugs:

MA- I am so sorry I wasn't around to reply about your thread issue. Thank god Rensben was. I had exactly the same thing happen but I knew it was as I was warned about it by my doc. I had a purple knotted string come out about 3 weeks after my stitch, my doc thought it would happen a week after my stitch so I was waiting for it! Oh and I had the leaking fluid fear/feeling probably about 15 times after stitch placement. Every time I went to maternity triage where they did a speculum exam. I would say I had a speculum about every two weeks, and was swabbed at the same time. I only had 1 tvu at 29 weeks. My frequent manual exams were probably not advisable, but I had a watery discharge every now and again that I had to get checked. It seemed to pool and come out with a bowel movement (sorry tmi). BUT, the exams did no harm, I stayed clear of infection and my water didn't break at all until I went into labour at 38 plus weeks. It is a case of balancing the risk, every time they asked if I agreed to the exam, and I did as I was so worried about the discharge. They always saw that my cervix was long and closed and the stitch was in place. Please don't worry, if infection does present it itself they will be straight on the case as they are now with bv. Apparently, the stitch can cause increased discharge, mine had two components, watery and clear, and White and mucousy. Sorry again for the info, but sometimes it's best just to say it! :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you Helen for all your insight. I'm sure you mentioning the discharge will help as I get further along!

I have a few questions again for you ladies:

1. I too was told my cervix was long. Obviously it's the length from the outer part of the stitch right? So what does that mean? Why would the length from the outer part of the stitch matter? Wouldn't the length from the stitch to the baby be more important?! I know I told you last I was 2.4cm's from the stitch to the funneling area I think. So I'm wondering now...does the cervix itself move down? Just wondering as this is all new to me. :shrug:


Another question I have. Someone with twins has found out her twins are now at the stitch at 26wks. She had the stitch put in at 14wks. I kept warning her about being so active with twins and the good that bed rest could do but she kept bragging about how her length was 4.9 with no funneling totally forgetting that I was 2.0 with funneling just with a singleton. Self-centeredness aside, after finding out Monday she was 4.9cm's cervical length with braxton hicks. She went back in again the other day to find out she was funneled and the babys are at the stitch. ((latest corrections is her Dr. NOW says she's now 3.0cm's and more than me as she cheers :wacko: ))

She kept telling me HER issue was more serious and she now had to be on bed rest and she could have the babies at any time now and possibly be in the hospital for good until delivery. In trying to give her hope, I mentioned you Lizzie. Who had two boys who also were at the stitch if I believe and you went pretty far with them. SHE got pissed at me! She said everyone is different (which I agree with) and she then mentioned that I was LUCKY because I had an emergent cerclage at 19weeks when I was already funneled. She said at least I have MORE room where the cerclage is...whereas SHE has less room because she in fact had her cerclage put in at 14weeks.

Is that right? I thought having a cerclage done at 14wks is MUCH better than my experience having only 2.0 cervical length and funneling. So I now have more cervical length than she does? I thought the whole issue of getting a cerclage early was to have a better outcome?!

Maybe one of you can shed light on this. Is she right? It didn't sound right to me. I mean I think Lizzie had even less room with the shirdokar stitch and not an actual mcdonald like I have. Please share with me more of your wisdom so I can learn about this. It's SO confusing sometimes. :duh: :haha:


----------



## jodie083

Hi

Im new here n hope ye dont mind me joining in. I have been vewing yer posts for the last month I think and have found it very helpful, thank you.

So let me tell ye a bit about my situation.
My name is joanne, Im from Ireland I have two kids girl 8 and boy 7. They are my life.
I had a few problems with pregnancy on both but everything turned out fine n had natural full term births.

After my son I got pregnant shortly after losing the baby at 14 weeks without warning my waters broke n baby was out. Got preg again waters broke 19 weeks didnt have baby till 20 weeks. One more time I got preg and begged doc for stitch n refused about a week later 16 Weeks waters broke baby was born.

I am now currently 13 weeks pregnent and got my stitch placed last Tue. Its been tough. I have no one around me who understands what Im going through.
This site has kept me going tru out it all. 

So thank you ladies.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

jodie083 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im new here n hope ye dont mind me joining in. I have been vewing yer posts for the last month I think and have found it very helpful, thank you.
> 
> So let me tell ye a bit about my situation.
> My name is joanne, Im from Ireland I have two kids girl 8 and boy 7. They are my life.
> I had a few problems with pregnancy on both but everything turned out fine n had natural full term births.
> 
> After my son I got pregnant shortly after losing the baby at 14 weeks without warning my waters broke n baby was out. Got preg again waters broke 19 weeks didnt have baby till 20 weeks. One more time I got preg and begged doc for stitch n refused about a week later 16 Weeks waters broke baby was born.
> 
> I am now currently 13 weeks pregnent and got my stitch placed last Tue. Its been tough. I have no one around me who understands what Im going through.
> This site has kept me going tru out it all.
> 
> So thank you ladies.

Welcome,:hi: sorry for what you've been going through but so glad you have a place to chat now!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## rensben

Jodie: Hello and welcome to the thread. You have been through it from the sounds of it and I am very sorry to hear about your losses. I'm happy you have a stitch now and hopefully the outcome will be positive. There are lots of ladies with experience in IC here so feel free to ask as many questions as you need. I think we are all willing and eager to help! good luck to you.

MA hmmm...not sure what to say about your friend. It's always better to have a cerclage placed earlier than later so I'm not sure what she's talking about. 3cm even with funnelling sounds pretty good to me but who knows. Every case is different I guess. Sorry, I can't tell you more..

As for me, I had my 3rd tri ultrasound today. Baby girl is prefect and weighs 2.1 kg (4.6 lbs) !! That is great news because Gabriel weighed 3lbs 5 oz when he was born. The bad news is that I have lost more length. In one week, I lost 10mm so I'm now at 15mm with funnelling, and dilated to 1cm on the outside. I'm going into the hospital for 2 days starting tomorrow morning so they can give me steroid shots for her lungs. I hate being in the hospital but I will feel much better once she has the shots. Will update again when I get back from the hospital! cheers!


----------



## Dash

Good luck Rens! Those steroid shots work wonders. I had mine at 28 weeks and when my son was born at 34 he had NO lung/breathing complications whatsoever. He had other difficulties but the steroids helped his lungs SO much.


I have my first TVU to check cervical length at my appointment tomorrow....hoping for the best.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rensben,

already open to 1cm. Well I'm glad the babies weight is up, but praying the weight will go up to 5lbs before you actually deliver. I don't know why that number is in my head. :haha: Glad your getting the shots for baby's lungs. Please keep us posted on how your are if you can. :hugs:

Dash, good luck with your TVU tomorrow. Praying all is well and we here nothing but good news! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

MA hun - I am TOTALLY confused by your post......sorry ;)

Is your friend trying to say that having a stitch after funneling means there is more CL to play with? Is she saying that because hers was elective, there is opportunity for more funneling and less length?

Right - a cervix starts out at a standard length of between 2.5 and 5 for all women. If a stitch is placed electively, it is placed high up the closed cervix. If it is placed in an emergency, the funneled/dilated cervix is closed during surgery, and the stitch placed in the SAME place regardless. A Shirodkar stitch cannot be done to a dilating/funneling cervix because it is placed higher than a macdonald, and it is not usually possible to get enough closure to place it. A stitch of any kind will not lengthen an already shorter cervix, BUT it can prevent further funneling/shortening. 

An elective stitch may not necessarily prevent funneling/dilation, but is more likely to do so because it was placed before any cervical changes. A weak cervix will usually funnel to the stitch but not beyond it - UNLESS contractions happen, in which case it can dilate through it. I had a shirodkar stitch, and I funneled at 25wks. The babies were not out of my uterus or on the stitch - the stitch prevented the membranes from bulging into my cervix.

The CL you have been given is likely its overall length, below and above the stitch. If you funnel, you don't necessarily funnel to the stitch. Funneling can be mild, and the cervix still closed below it to the stitch. 

Your friend still has an essentially closed cervix, but it has dilated to the stitch and not beyond. Her stitch can hold the babies in like this potentially to term - if she still has a cl of 3, then her cervix is still closed (albeit below the stitch) and looking good. 

Does your firend know this isn't a competition? She doesn't sound like a very good friend MA :( She is wrong when she says that emergency stitches are better - I didn't really understand her reasoning there.

As for your CL MA, it's looking great. You have funneling (imagine the letter Y with the uterus being at the top, and the funneling being the open bit, the stem of the Y being the closed bit), but a good length of closed cervix too. The stitch is at the top of the stem if that helps. The stitch is doing a great job - for the twin lady too ;) xxx

Rensben - great news hun, lovely weight for baby girl. Another 2wks and you're on the home straight. Again, don't panic at the condition of your cervix - it is misbehaving, but the funny thing about cervixes is that they can do this for weeks, but bubba still sits tight - much love x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> MA hun - I am TOTALLY confused by your post......sorry ;)
> 
> Is your friend trying to say that having a stitch after funneling means there is more CL to play with? Is she saying that because hers was elective, there is opportunity for more funneling and less length?
> 
> Right - a cervix starts out at a standard length of between 2.5 and 5 for all women. If a stitch is placed electively, it is placed high up the closed cervix. If it is placed in an emergency, the funneled/dilated cervix is closed during surgery, and the stitch placed in the SAME place regardless. A Shirodkar stitch cannot be done to a dilating/funneling cervix because it is placed higher than a macdonald, and it is not usually possible to get enough closure to place it. A stitch of any kind will not lengthen an already shorter cervix, BUT it can prevent further funneling/shortening.
> 
> An elective stitch may not necessarily prevent funneling/dilation, but is more likely to do so because it was placed before any cervical changes. A weak cervix will usually funnel to the stitch but not beyond it - UNLESS contractions happen, in which case it can dilate through it. I had a shirodkar stitch, and I funneled at 25wks. The babies were not out of my uterus or on the stitch - the stitch prevented the membranes from bulging into my cervix.
> 
> The CL you have been given is likely its overall length, below and above the stitch. If you funnel, you don't necessarily funnel to the stitch. Funneling can be mild, and the cervix still closed below it to the stitch.
> 
> Your friend still has an essentially closed cervix, but it has dilated to the stitch and not beyond. Her stitch can hold the babies in like this potentially to term - if she still has a cl of 3, then her cervix is still closed (albeit below the stitch) and looking good.
> 
> Does your firend know this isn't a competition? She doesn't sound like a very good friend MA :( She is wrong when she says that emergency stitches are better - I didn't really understand her reasoning there.
> 
> As for your CL MA, it's looking great. You have funneling (imagine the letter Y with the uterus being at the top, and the funneling being the open bit, the stem of the Y being the closed bit), but a good length of closed cervix too. The stitch is at the top of the stem if that helps. The stitch is doing a great job - for the twin lady too ;) xxx
> 
> Rensben - great news hun, lovely weight for baby girl. Another 2wks and you're on the home straight. Again, don't panic at the condition of your cervix - it is misbehaving, but the funny thing about cervixes is that they can do this for weeks, but bubba still sits tight - much love x

Thanks Lizzie, 

I didn't quite understand her reasoning either but she said that because I had funneled already when the stitch was put in that yes, I actually had more room. I knew that wasn't the case and after telling her that last night she called me an idiot and told me that I have more room than that of an elective stitch. NOT before she threw in my face that her Dr. now said she's at 3cm's of course.

Thinking the same as you...this is NOT a flipping race and besides US there are 3 beautiful children at risk I finally had it and blew up. As you said, this CANNOT be much of a friend! In fact, she pretty much made me look like an idiot in front of others who she fluffs up her feathers in front of to look better and look like "she knows it all". She even had the nerve to tell me that I need to rely on my Dr.'s instead of using my IC thread as my God. The same person, had she been a REAL friend, would have known that those same Dr.'s she speaks of botched my whole pregnancy and are the reason my son is dead. Had God not given me the knowledge to research, let me to this thread and allow me to be MY OWN advocate, I don't believe I'd have Amelia right now. I think around the same time given by my cervix at 19wks, I may have lost her the same time as Jackson at 22wks.

Needless to say, After all that had gone on I have terminated all contact with her and am letting her believe what she wants to. She's shown her true colors and I'm honestly over child-play. I just pray for her sake that she honestly does her research. Up till now I've been warning her that all the walking, going places this summer like she's been doing isn't good for her. She kept telling me that I honestly didn't need bed rest and her Dr. didn't think it fit her either. Guess the scare may have put some fear into her that she needs to take it easy. 

At any rate, it's over. I just needed to find out for myself if what she was stating was correct. She had me ALL confused! Either way it doesn't matter because I'm fine thus far, but given the extra caution we've been going through, there was no way that I had a whole lot of space in there compared to someone who had the elective. It just didn't make sense and it was why I was so darn bummed. :haha: The good news though is I do still have some room both beyond the stitch and before. I like hearing that. By the grace of God the reason I believe I've made it this far and everything looks fine is because I HAVE done my homework and put myself on more bed rest. Had I not been in here, I wouldn't have known that. :winkwink: 

So, thank you. Your post even though you had a hard time understanding mine, made complete sense and explained everything to me clearly and as I origionally understood it.:winkwink::hugs::flower:


Hello to everyone else! :hug:


----------



## Dash

Reading what you guys have gone through makes me feel so blessed to have the great doctor I do. He never even gave it a chance after my first pregnancy and what happened. Thanks to him I'm lucky enough to never have suffered a loss due to IC.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies - sad news for me I'm afraid :( I am pregnant, but had not made an official announcement on Baby and Bump yet until my family knew. 

However, we went for a viability scan last night at 7wks 3days and there was no fetal pole - only a yolk sac. The sonographer would not commit to saying it was definitely a failed pregnancy, but I know enough to know it is because there really should be a fetal pole/heartbeat by now. I had begun to feel queasy and fatigued, but that began to fade so I was suspicious, and that was the reason for having a scan.

I will be scanned by my Consultant on July 1st, and she will confirm the news for me, but I suspect I may start to bleed before then. It's funny, but I was panicking about how we were going to manage the pregnancy with the twins to take care of, and I had so many doubts, but now I just feel sad and none of those worries seem important.

I know I will feel better soon, it will just take some time. I am blessed to have 4 healthy kids, and will try to focus on that to get me through. One thing is for certain, I have special respect for ladies who have recurrent miscarriages now - I felt sorry before, but now I'm not sure how they cope :( This is so much tougher than I had imagined it would be.

Thanks for listening my lovelies, and let's now get some healthy babies delivered this year to cheer us all up ;) xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Lizzie - sending you hugs and lots of love. No words can console the loss of a baby, it is impossible to get your head around. I had a very similar situation at 8 weeks, but I had just started to bleed when I went for a scan. I felt very guilty as I panicked when I found out I was pregnant, worried how we would cope with a toddler and a baby, and also financially. I then felt so guilty when I miscarried for thinking of those things. I think it's a case of grieving for the dreams and plans that I started to put into action. However, you don't know for definite, there may still be a chance of finding the heartbeat next week. It's not unheard of xxxxx thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## garrickbaby

Lizzie- So sorry to hear about your pregnancy, but keep you head up, sometimes mircles happens. 
You are so right about worrying about things that are not important, I found out I was pregnant last week and started to panic this is my 6th pregnancy and I only have 1 child but last night I started to bleed red and went to the emergency room, I figured I was having a miscarriage and all I could think about was that I was worried and complaining about being pregnant and but I felt so bad that it was ending now but it turned out that I had a subcronic hemorrage and the baby is ok, I told myself I will not feel anymore worry about this pregnancy, whatever happens is what suppose to happen. We will get through and You will do the same. It's definitely hard, believe me.... most people cant understand how I get through after my losses especially the ones i've had at 24weeks but we are all blessed and will never be given too much that we can not handle. 

Good Luck and stay positive.


----------



## chockie

lizzie, so sorry to hear your sad news, you're such a great help to so many women on this thread. i only posted once on here but got a lot of support and comfort from reading the posts. 

I came back to post my story to try and give something back to pregnant ladies with an incompetent cervix.

i was a high risk pregnancy after a loop diathermy on my cervix only 7 months before i fell pregnant. i had a scan at 19 weeks and my cervix was 3.5cm and tightly closed. At a scan 2weeks later it had shortened to 1.9cm, still no funnelling. I was put on progesterone pessaries and scanned again at 23 weeks, it had shortened again to 1.6cm it was still closed, i wasn't given a stitch or put on bed rest. i took the pessaries until nearly 33 weeks and my waters broke 2 weeks later at 35 weeks. i had a healthy baby boy weighing 4lb 11 who needed 5 days in special care, we were home by 36 weeks. He's now 7 weeks old and doing really well. good luck to all you amazing women out there,I'll always remember how worrying this pregnancy was and hope i can offer a bit of hope to someone xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Hi ladies - sad news for me I'm afraid :( I am pregnant, but had not made an official announcement on Baby and Bump yet until my family knew.
> 
> However, we went for a viability scan last night at 7wks 3days and there was no fetal pole - only a yolk sac. The sonographer would not commit to saying it was definitely a failed pregnancy, but I know enough to know it is because there really should be a fetal pole/heartbeat by now. I had begun to feel queasy and fatigued, but that began to fade so I was suspicious, and that was the reason for having a scan.
> 
> I will be scanned by my Consultant on July 1st, and she will confirm the news for me, but I suspect I may start to bleed before then. It's funny, but I was panicking about how we were going to manage the pregnancy with the twins to take care of, and I had so many doubts, but now I just feel sad and none of those worries seem important.
> 
> I know I will feel better soon, it will just take some time. I am blessed to have 4 healthy kids, and will try to focus on that to get me through. One thing is for certain, I have special respect for ladies who have recurrent miscarriages now - I felt sorry before, but now I'm not sure how they cope :( This is so much tougher than I had imagined it would be.
> 
> Thanks for listening my lovelies, and let's now get some healthy babies delivered this year to cheer us all up ;) xxx

Oh Lizzie, I am in tears and have such heartache for you. :hugs: Honestly there's nothing but time that lessons the pain of a loss. People used to throw scripture my way because I'm a Christian and it never helped. What DID though for me was Knowing that though my child had passed, He wasn't actually dead but very much ALIVE. I wasn't walking away from Him but toward Him when I would be home again and have an eternity to love our little Jackson.

It takes so much time to process and it never really goes away. You are more sensitive to your surroundings and life after something like this happens as you have expressed.

I don't know your stance on God and faith so I won't push that on you, but in my OWN healing. I had questions. I NEEDED to know if I would see my son again, not just that, but if He would know me. I've read many books but the one that is more concrete biblically is called "Heaven" by Randy Alcorn. I'll tell you that it blessed my heart and helped me to move forward in KNOWING I wasn't just walking away from my baby. He wasn't just gone. I highly recommend the book when and if your ready in the future. In the meantime, I think it's hardest when you lose a child and it feels like the world moves on and you find yourself with no answers. If you check out my link to my blog "broken heart mended fences" you'll find a few links to grief concerning miscarriages. It's what helped me through and some of the ways these women release their sadness has been SO tremendous and beautiful. 

In the meantime, no matter HOW you choose to grieve. We are here for you and love you SO MUCH!:hugs: We cry WITH you and will be here for you when you need to talk. 

I pray in the meantime for joy in the midst of sorrow. And like God did for me in my own darkest hours...that He would pick you up when you cannot stand and give you strength and wisdom for the grieving journey in Jesus name I pray...AMEN!

Please forgive me if my prayer affends you. I am unsure of your stance on faith but it's the only thing I feel I can do so far away when all I want to do is hug you and be a shoulder to lean on.

Love you my dear friend! :hug:


----------



## sham1

Hi Lizzie, just wanted to reach out to you. Your scan reminds me of the experience I had with my second miscarriage last year and as heartbreaking as it is, do not give up hope. Although, you will never forget this pregnancy, seek comfort in your family at this time. God bless you all xx


----------



## Dash

Lizzie- Im so sorry :( Make sure to take time for yourself and give yourself permission and time to grieve.




I had my appt today- cervix was measuring 3.4cm....Im pretty happy and excited about that! Doc is switching me to a progesterone gel instead of a tab because it has proven to be more effective, and he already sees baby bouncing its head off my cervix.


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks ladies - I knew I could share my story here, and receive understanding and support, you are all real treasures and your words of comfort mean so much :)

MA - You could NEVER offend me hun. You express your love and support with a strong faith and religious belief at its core, what is wrong with that? 

Though I am not religious as such, I am a firm believer in things happening for a reason, and knowing that offers me solace at this time. I have had experiences in my life which have demonstrated that I am being guided and supported thru all life's trials - to be reminded of that by someone like yourself, whose motivation is heartfelt and well intentioned is very moving to me, so thankyou.

I know that I will be fine - I just need some time. It isn't helping that there is still some uncertainty about the outcome. While ever I am still 'pregnant', and not actually miscarrying it is tempting to hang on to some hope. I still feel queasy and tired, tho not as much as I have been in previous pregnancies, and so it is hard to accept that this is over entirely. I need some kind of closure now, but unfortunately have to wait for that - that is tough. One thing is for certain, I am so grateful that you all took the time to reply, that in itself has helped me tremendously, and I won't forget that! 

Now, to everyone working so hard to get their precious LOs to term, well done! It is brilliant to read about your success Chockie, and Dash your cervix is looking amazing. I really feel that we are getting ourselves behind these babies on this thread, and getting some fab outcomes - that really cheers me up. Keep baking girls :) xxx


----------



## rensben

Hi Lizzie, Hi everyone

Lizzie, I am saddened at the news of your loss. I can also sympathize as I also had a loss at 7 weeks before getting pregnant with Gabriel 2 months later. You are such a great support to everyone here and I think I am not alone in saying that we are all here to support you at such a difficult time. Much love to you and your family.

I have just returned from the hospital where I received steroid shots for baby's lungs. All went well and my cervix is still holding at 15mm. I did however find out that I have gestational diabetes. I was so sure I didn't have it so I was a bit shocked to find out that news. I don't know what it all means yet because i will see the endocrinologist next week and he/she will give me more info. I suppose it means cutting out sugar altogether. I guess I'll be visiting the GD thread from now on... They also did an FFN test that came back negative which is reassuring. They said it means I won't go into labour in the next week. I always though it was 2 weeks but they said 1. Anyone have experience with this?

Hope you are all well and still baking your little bundles of joy!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ren - thanks for your kind words ;)

As for GD, try not to stress too much about it. I had it diagnosed with the twins, but on doing fasting blood tests, it was found that I didn't. If I had, it would have been controlled by dietary adjustments alone - smaller, regular meals with more veg to carb ratio etc, and avoiding anything overtly packed with refined sugars. 

I hope I'm being reassuring hun, and not dismissive - not at all my intention. After all you have been thru to get to this point, GD will probably seem like a walk in the park sweet :) I am thrilled you are still cooking that little girl btw - I had a feeling you would..............I think now there is every chance your cervix will get you to term or thereabouts - fingers crossed xxx

Btw Ren - when you had your loss at 7wks, did you bleed before or after you saw an u/s confirming the loss? I haven't had definitive confirmation yet, and have no bleeding and still have nausea. I am wondering how long it will be before I actually miscarry? x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rensben said:


> Hi Lizzie, Hi everyone
> 
> Lizzie, I am saddened at the news of your loss. I can also sympathize as I also had a loss at 7 weeks before getting pregnant with Gabriel 2 months later. You are such a great support to everyone here and I think I am not alone in saying that we are all here to support you at such a difficult time. Much love to you and your family.
> 
> I have just returned from the hospital where I received steroid shots for baby's lungs. All went well and my cervix is still holding at 15mm. I did however find out that I have gestational diabetes. I was so sure I didn't have it so I was a bit shocked to find out that news. I don't know what it all means yet because i will see the endocrinologist next week and he/she will give me more info. I suppose it means cutting out sugar altogether. I guess I'll be visiting the GD thread from now on... They also did an FFN test that came back negative which is reassuring. They said it means I won't go into labour in the next week. I always though it was 2 weeks but they said 1. Anyone have experience with this?
> 
> Hope you are all well and still baking your little bundles of joy!

I have type II diabetes and wear an insulin pump so I know a bit about GD. Try not to stress too much about it. You'll be watching what kind of foods you'll be eating. For instance white processed foods like pasta, white rice, white breads, cookies, cakes and candies. They'll raise your blood sugar. Switch your white processed to whole grains. Brown rice, multi grain breads, Either a protein pasta or whole grain pasta, pizza with whole wheat crust. You can even make cookies with whole wheat flour instead of white flour and I'm SURE in France you MUST have chocolate chips that are grain sweetened maybe at a whole foods store or health food store?! 

It's just a matter of replacing bad ingredients with good in what you like. Agave nectar is low on the glycemic index. You should also be able to find it in a health food store and it basically tastes like honey. 

Berries are low in glycemic index which means berries are less likely to cause highs.


MY BIGGEST tip is if your eating carbs....pair a protein with it. Something like Hummus, Peanut butter, beef jerky, cheese poultry, fish and/or beef.

If you pair brown rice with beans it is considered 1 full protein. So there's another source of protein. :thumbup::winkwink:

It's not at all hard and as my gram used to say, "everything in moderation". If you want a piece of cake, cut a tiny piece. Don't over-indulge on the processed sugars, but don't make yourself nuts over having a small amount either.

Lizzie, while I know your waiting for the inevitable, I'm still praying for a miracle. I know there have been plenty of stories about fetal pole issues on here. I know the circumstance is a bit different here, but I'd still like to hope until/unless they confirm. These always push me over the edge because the waiting part is SO hard on mothers. It's breaking my heart to even think it's going to happen but I suppose coming face to face with the possibilities is being realistic. Ugh how I wish I could live in a land where everything turns out happily ever after like in the fairy tales.


----------



## RainbowGift

We LOVE you, Lizzie!


----------



## rensben

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Ren - thanks for your kind words ;)
> 
> As for GD, try not to stress too much about it. I had it diagnosed with the twins, but on doing fasting blood tests, it was found that I didn't. If I had, it would have been controlled by dietary adjustments alone - smaller, regular meals with more veg to carb ratio etc, and avoiding anything overtly packed with refined sugars.
> 
> I hope I'm being reassuring hun, and not dismissive - not at all my intention. After all you have been thru to get to this point, GD will probably seem like a walk in the park sweet :) I am thrilled you are still cooking that little girl btw - I had a feeling you would..............I think now there is every chance your cervix will get you to term or thereabouts - fingers crossed xxx
> 
> Btw Ren - when you had your loss at 7wks, did you bleed before or after you saw an u/s confirming the loss? I haven't had definitive confirmation yet, and have no bleeding and still have nausea. I am wondering how long it will be before I actually miscarry? x


Hi Lizzie,

Thanks for the GD info. I was really surprised to hear I had GD because I had done the fasting blood tests and passed them easily. i'll know more when I see the specialist next week. I'm not too stressed about it but like i said, just one more thing to think about!

As for my miscarriage, I started spotting before and then went to get checked.They didn't see anything and said the sac had already passed. With GAbriel, they didn't see a fetal pole when I was about 6 weeks 3 days. I insisted they do an internal and then there it was! With this pregnancy my dates were off by a week because the egg wasn't fertilized until 6 days after intercorse! We knew this because it was kind of an accident:blush: So everything was delayed for a week or so. There was only a sac when there should have been more etc. The waiting is unerving but positive outcomes are possible. Not trying to give you false hope but you just never know!

So, yes it looks like bubs will be baking for at least another week or two! I'm feeling much more optimistic now!

love to all!


----------



## rensben

Mommy's Angel said:


> rensben said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lizzie, Hi everyone
> 
> Lizzie, I am saddened at the news of your loss. I can also sympathize as I also had a loss at 7 weeks before getting pregnant with Gabriel 2 months later. You are such a great support to everyone here and I think I am not alone in saying that we are all here to support you at such a difficult time. Much love to you and your family.
> 
> I have just returned from the hospital where I received steroid shots for baby's lungs. All went well and my cervix is still holding at 15mm. I did however find out that I have gestational diabetes. I was so sure I didn't have it so I was a bit shocked to find out that news. I don't know what it all means yet because i will see the endocrinologist next week and he/she will give me more info. I suppose it means cutting out sugar altogether. I guess I'll be visiting the GD thread from now on... They also did an FFN test that came back negative which is reassuring. They said it means I won't go into labour in the next week. I always though it was 2 weeks but they said 1. Anyone have experience with this?
> 
> Hope you are all well and still baking your little bundles of joy!
> 
> I have type II diabetes and wear an insulin pump so I know a bit about GD. Try not to stress too much about it. You'll be watching what kind of foods you'll be eating. For instance white processed foods like pasta, white rice, white breads, cookies, cakes and candies. They'll raise your blood sugar. Switch your white processed to whole grains. Brown rice, multi grain breads, Either a protein pasta or whole grain pasta, pizza with whole wheat crust. You can even make cookies with whole wheat flour instead of white flour and I'm SURE in France you MUST have chocolate chips that are grain sweetened maybe at a whole foods store or health food store?!
> 
> It's just a matter of replacing bad ingredients with good in what you like. Agave nectar is low on the glycemic index. You should also be able to find it in a health food store and it basically tastes like honey.
> 
> Berries are low in glycemic index which means berries are less likely to cause highs.
> 
> 
> MY BIGGEST tip is if your eating carbs....pair a protein with it. Something like Hummus, Peanut butter, beef jerky, cheese poultry, fish and/or beef.
> 
> If you pair brown rice with beans it is considered 1 full protein. So there's another source of protein. :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> It's not at all hard and as my gram used to say, "everything in moderation". If you want a piece of cake, cut a tiny piece. Don't over-indulge on the processed sugars, but don't make yourself nuts over having a small amount either.
> 
> Lizzie, while I know your waiting for the inevitable, I'm still praying for a miracle. I know there have been plenty of stories about fetal pole issues on here. I know the circumstance is a bit different here, but I'd still like to hope until/unless they confirm. These always push me over the edge because the waiting part is SO hard on mothers. It's breaking my heart to even think it's going to happen but I suppose coming face to face with the possibilities is being realistic. Ugh how I wish I could live in a land where everything turns out happily ever after like in the fairy tales.Click to expand...

Thanks MA! I won't see the specialist until next week so i'll take your eating advice and try to follow it this week. It will be good for me anyway. I'd like to keep my weight under control until the end of this pregnancy. I've put on about 30lbs already and would really like to stop there. Looks like I'll be throwing out the tub of chocolate ice-cream in the freezer...oh how I will miss you!! Thanks again hun!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rensben said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rensben said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lizzie, Hi everyone
> 
> Lizzie, I am saddened at the news of your loss. I can also sympathize as I also had a loss at 7 weeks before getting pregnant with Gabriel 2 months later. You are such a great support to everyone here and I think I am not alone in saying that we are all here to support you at such a difficult time. Much love to you and your family.
> 
> I have just returned from the hospital where I received steroid shots for baby's lungs. All went well and my cervix is still holding at 15mm. I did however find out that I have gestational diabetes. I was so sure I didn't have it so I was a bit shocked to find out that news. I don't know what it all means yet because i will see the endocrinologist next week and he/she will give me more info. I suppose it means cutting out sugar altogether. I guess I'll be visiting the GD thread from now on... They also did an FFN test that came back negative which is reassuring. They said it means I won't go into labour in the next week. I always though it was 2 weeks but they said 1. Anyone have experience with this?
> 
> Hope you are all well and still baking your little bundles of joy!
> 
> I have type II diabetes and wear an insulin pump so I know a bit about GD. Try not to stress too much about it. You'll be watching what kind of foods you'll be eating. For instance white processed foods like pasta, white rice, white breads, cookies, cakes and candies. They'll raise your blood sugar. Switch your white processed to whole grains. Brown rice, multi grain breads, Either a protein pasta or whole grain pasta, pizza with whole wheat crust. You can even make cookies with whole wheat flour instead of white flour and I'm SURE in France you MUST have chocolate chips that are grain sweetened maybe at a whole foods store or health food store?!
> 
> It's just a matter of replacing bad ingredients with good in what you like. Agave nectar is low on the glycemic index. You should also be able to find it in a health food store and it basically tastes like honey.
> 
> Berries are low in glycemic index which means berries are less likely to cause highs.
> 
> 
> MY BIGGEST tip is if your eating carbs....pair a protein with it. Something like Hummus, Peanut butter, beef jerky, cheese poultry, fish and/or beef.
> 
> If you pair brown rice with beans it is considered 1 full protein. So there's another source of protein. :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> It's not at all hard and as my gram used to say, "everything in moderation". If you want a piece of cake, cut a tiny piece. Don't over-indulge on the processed sugars, but don't make yourself nuts over having a small amount either.
> 
> Lizzie, while I know your waiting for the inevitable, I'm still praying for a miracle. I know there have been plenty of stories about fetal pole issues on here. I know the circumstance is a bit different here, but I'd still like to hope until/unless they confirm. These always push me over the edge because the waiting part is SO hard on mothers. It's breaking my heart to even think it's going to happen but I suppose coming face to face with the possibilities is being realistic. Ugh how I wish I could live in a land where everything turns out happily ever after like in the fairy tales.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks MA! I won't see the specialist until next week so i'll take your eating advice and try to follow it this week. It will be good for me anyway. I'd like to keep my weight under control until the end of this pregnancy. I've put on about 30lbs already and would really like to stop there. Looks like I'll be throwing out the tub of chocolate ice-cream in the freezer...oh how I will miss you!! Thanks again hun!Click to expand...

We have sugar free ice cream here. Not sure if you can get it where you are but there is sugar free chocolate ice cream. Wish I could send you my favorite Stonyfield brand. As I said, it's just kinda taking what you like and reworking it with a new ingredient. I usually make my own ice cream in the summer and use natural sucanat which is like brown sugar but in it's more natural form. I even can jams and jelly using agave nectar and it STILL tastes good.

It took me awhile to learn I could still have the things I liked, just needed to work in something different. For instance, instead of adding oil in your chocolate cake mixes, add in black beans for chocolate mixes and white beans for white mixes and you have a healthier cake. I think it's cup for cup to replace them if I believe. I'd have to look at that one.

Good luck. It shouldn't be that hard for you. As lizzie said, you've been through MUCH tougher a situation!:winkwink::hugs::flower:


AFM, thought I'd do a small update. I'm on flagyl for BV and the other day they called to tell me I have an odd bacteria in my urine sample so now I'm on macrobid too. :wacko: All this bad bacteria! Goodness. ah well, at least we caught it early. :thumbup: Today's 17P injection caused blood to spurt out of my butt. :haha: Never had that happen before. I think the rock solid pilling in my muscle is causing things to shift. Doug felt terrible, but it's a part of the process. 25wks on Sunday! :happydance: NEVER would have imagined I'd get this far. 11 more weeks of the injection...not sure if they'll take the stitch out at 36wks or 37 for me. It's SO awesome to see a bright side and maybe even think I'll make it to term. Holy Cats! Does that ever make me excited!

Have a good weekend ladies! :hug:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

lizzy i am so so sorry to hear of your loss.thinking of u in this hard time xxxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi,

Ren- all sounds great with you (except the GD which I am SURE you can handle, you have overcome so much more). Bonne chance cherie xxx

MA - sorry you have another infection, but they sound really on the ball with this monitoring and i've got everything crossed you'll have a peaceful ride from now on. The cervix envy friend sounds like a bit too much to handle at the minute, sometimes you just have to choose your battles for the sake of tranquility and sanity. 25 weeks is marvellous, well done hun xxx

Chockie - congrats on the birth of your baby, that's wonderful news and gives more hope to those in the earlier stages. I know how glad I was to hear of successful outcomes when I was in the stressful 20's. 

Lizzie- how are you doing today? Hope you're not being hard on yourself, but you're allowing yourself to grieve. I don't think there is a single lady in the world who doesn't have a feeling of panic at a positive pregnancy test, but the fact that ic complicates the pregnancy somewhat means that your worry was absolutely justified. In fact, it shows just how much you care and want the baby as you have obviously pictured yourself weeks down the line, managing the pregnancy and your beautiful children. Please don't feel guilty for worrying about these practicalities. 
The torment of being in limbo is hard and makes this situation even more 
difficult to bear. Please remember that we're all here for you - you've supported me when I was in my worst, darkest place and I'll never forget that kindness. :hugs:

Sherri? Any news? Xxxxx can't wait!!! :hugs:


----------



## KrystalDawn

Lizzie im so sorry to hear that you are going through such a tough time. Thinking of you x

Im now 30 weeks and 3 days pg with my elective stitch - i have managed to clear the anaerobes so no infections for the last 2 weeks thankfully!!!!

How is everyone? x


----------



## angelmummy123

hi this is my first time on here.. i really need some advise..please..;( 

i lost my son when i was 24 weeks pregnant-july 2010, one minute i was fine, then i got pains, i instantly knew they were contractions, about half an hour later i was at the hospital, they examined me to then tell me i was 10cm dialated, as my waters were bulging, then my waters broke and i had my son 2 hours after..!! he died due to a true knot :cry: miss him lots.
i have recently found out i am around 10 weeks pregnant we are so happy,:thumbup: but ssssooooo scared, my consultant has suggested we have a stitch, but im scared on my rates of having this baby.. has anyone else been through this, pls... im loosing my mind with worry...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

angelmummy123 said:


> hi this is my first time on here.. i really need some advise..please..;(
> 
> i lost my son when i was 24 weeks pregnant-july 2010, one minute i was fine, then i got pains, i instantly knew they were contractions, about half an hour later i was at the hospital, they examined me to then tell me i was 10cm dialated, as my waters were bulging, then my waters broke and i had my son 2 hours after..!! he died due to a true knot :cry: miss him lots.
> i have recently found out i am around 10 weeks pregnant we are so happy,:thumbup: but ssssooooo scared, my consultant has suggested we have a stitch, but im scared on my rates of having this baby.. has anyone else been through this, pls... im loosing my mind with worry...


I don't know what a "true knot" is hun, but I can tell you I lost my son Jackson at 22wks. I lost my mucus plug from what I'm now thinking was an Incompetent Cervix, And I had TERRIBLE bacterial Vaginosis which moved to the cervical area and caused inflammation to the amniotic sac and thus I too had a bulging sac which led to delivery and 25 minutes, my son was dead.

Because of the women in here and by the grace of God, I surpassed that 22wk milestone and almost past viability week where tomorrow will be 25wks. I learned in here I had IC and got the stitch at 22wks (though NOT without a fight for monitoring as I wanted the darn thing at 14wks)

I also have been taking 17P injections to keep PTL at bay. Both have seemed to help a great deal and while I'm STILL dealing with bacterial infections this pregnancy, I am being closely monitored and seem to be on my way to what I HOPE will be full term. I NEVER thought I'd get this far.

That stitch is an EXCELLENT miracle! I think you will be just fine now that you have someone willing to take this precaution. Many of us have had to FIGHT for it!:winkwink:


----------



## lizziedripping

angelmummy123 said:


> hi this is my first time on here.. i really need some advise..please..;(
> 
> i lost my son when i was 24 weeks pregnant-july 2010, one minute i was fine, then i got pains, i instantly knew they were contractions, about half an hour later i was at the hospital, they examined me to then tell me i was 10cm dialated, as my waters were bulging, then my waters broke and i had my son 2 hours after..!! he died due to a true knot :cry: miss him lots.
> i have recently found out i am around 10 weeks pregnant we are so happy,:thumbup: but ssssooooo scared, my consultant has suggested we have a stitch, but im scared on my rates of having this baby.. has anyone else been through this, pls... im loosing my mind with worry...

Hi there hun, and I'm so sorry for your loss :nope:

Please, please don't be afraid of the stitch, and accept your Doctors offer of placing one as soon as possible. With it you have an excellent chance of getting to term. 

IC is a cruel pregnancy complication, but fortunately it can easily be fixed, but often the problem is getting Docs to agree to a stitch at all. If yours are pro cervical stitch then go for it. Good luck xxx


----------



## sham1

Hi Angelmummy, I lost my son last year at 20 weeks due to a placental abruption so I know about second trimester loss and I just wanted to reach out to you. I have cervical issues in this pregnancy so had a stitch at 22 weeks and just turning 25 weeks. I would tell you that the stitch is a wonderful medical intervention and don't be worried about it at all. I realise that this pregnancy will be full of worries for you (we can't help that after a loss) but know that the stitch is very secure and has helped me to get the furthest I've ever been in pregnancy. I wish all the best and this forum is great for support from ladies going through similar issues.

Hey Lizzie, I hope you're well and getting lots of support from fam and friends and you know we are all here if ever you need to talk. xx


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi Everyone, Just wanted some advice - my midwife just called me and said my swab showed anaerobes - thats the 4 time ive had them in this pregnancy! and the 5th time ill be on anti-biotics! Has anyone experienced this or have any words of wisdom? Im not sure what to do - i follow a strict dont list but i just dont stop getting this infection and im petrified it will interfere with the stitch and get into the womb like it did in my twins pregnancy. I lost my twins last year and on my daughters placenta it showed signs of anaerobes :-( xxxx


----------



## Jule71

Hello!

Mine name is Julia and I was wondering if I could join your discussion? I am 21w with a shirodkar cerclage placed at 14w5d. We aren't sure if I am dealing with true IC or PTL. I had a LEEP years ago so my cervix is shorter and a little distorted. I also had a few DnC's from miscarriages so have had some manipulation with my cervix. 
My last pregnancy I had a lot of uterine irritability and was having many many BH starting around 22w and a tightenings. My cervix measured normal at my anatomy scan at 19+weeks and then again at 23w (although they were abdominal scans so not sure how accurate they were). My cervix also felt very soft at 23w and by 26w had a closed but short cervix of 1.5cm so was put on strict bed rest. I had no cerclage and no progesterone. I did have steroid shots at 27w and fFN tests which were always negative. I continued to contract constantly but managed to make it to 38w3d when I was induced. By that point I was fully effaced and 2cm dilated, but think that is probably normal at that point.

Now I am at 21w with a cerclage and last ultrasound (2w ago) showed my CL at 3.19 and closed. I am on bed rest since my cerclage placement and also am on prometrium. I am noticing the last few days my BH and irritability increasing so am very nervous and just praying to make it to 24w.
I am very worried about infections and am not sure how to tell what my discharge is supposed to be like, but mine seems watery most times or mucous (like when you blow your nose) sorry TMI. I also seem to have white milky watery kind as well. I do feel a little irritated down there like I could have a yeast infection (had one after my cerclage due to antibiotics).
I did have a swab done about a month ago and it came back negative for BV.

I am SOO nervous and can't seem to stop worrying all the time. I hope to get to know you ladies and have some support. I have been reading and lurking and everyone sounds so helpful and supportive. I hope to get to know you all better.

J.


----------



## lizziedripping

HI Krystal. It must be so worrying to keep getting positive swabs hun, particularly since they were found inutero after the loss of your twinnies. However, I am almost certain that the problem last time was a premature opening of your cervix which allowed the movement of bacteria up into the uterus. This time the stitch is keeping your cervix nicely closed, and the infection cannot track upwards easily - certainly there is no greater risk to you than there si to any other pregnant lady with a closed cervix.

If all pregnant women were screened as closely as us IC ladies, there would be a high percentage with the same infections/bacteria present. They aren't and in the majority of cases, they are none the wiser and go on to deliver full-term healthy babies. Once the cervix is open, there is a direct threat from the external environment that you cannot really do anything about - it is irrelevant if you test pos for anaerobes or not. This is why a closed cervix is so important to a pregnancy, and this is why you have a stitch hun.

It is impossible to relax in pregnancy after the loss of a baby sweet, unfortunately you probably won't until you hold that little cherub in your arms. However, as regards the infection, try to relax KD - as long as your cervix is closed, then the risk from an external infection is low xxx

Hi Jule and welcome :) It sounds very much like you had an incompetent cervix in your last pregnancy, and you did brilliantly to get to term despite it. The irritable uterus you describe often goes along with the cervical shortening you had, and it is difficult to tell where one ends and the other begins.

ABdominal scans are worthless in terms of measuring the cervix, the only way to look properly is with an internal scan - so it is likely that your cervix had begun to shorten around 20wks or so. BH contractions can be normal after a stitch, and I had them badly withthe twins (two babies probably making them much worse). They are unlikely to have any effect on your cervix unless they are happening more regularly than every 15-20mins and/or become painful. You had them last pregnancy, but they had no significant effect.

The stitch is obviously doing a great job if your cervix is around 3, and there is no reason why you shouldn't go a long way in this pregnancy. You made it last time without a stitch or any real intervention, which is a very good sign hun and testament to the fact that your cervix can hold under pressure ;)

As for infection, are you being screened? The mucous you describe is normal in pregnancy hun, so try not to stress. You will have lots of discharge as the pregnancy progresses (I always have), so be prepared for that, it is essentially harmless. The main thing is keeping your cervix closed, then infection is less relevant anyway - a closed cervix is unlikely to let infection in. Take care xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Krystal, I pretty much lost Jackson the a similar way in 09'. I had IC which wasn't even considered an issue back then with me. My cervix moved, I lost my mucus plug had REALLY BAD BV which the nurse ignored and it led to the amniotic sac buldging and what was found was inflammation due to an infection that got up there after the cervix was compromised.

This pregnancy I have finally gotten past the 22wk milestone where I lost Jackson and am now at 25wks 1day today. :happydance: NOT without infection though. I had BV the first month, a month or so later C-diff, last week I was found to have BV so I'm taking flagyl and thursday or friday they called to tell me I had another odd bacteria in my urine which I am taking macrobid for in conjunction to the flagyl. Getting these is important as my cervix had been closed, but if for some reason she goes to the stitch and it opens just a bit, they did not want to take a chance because I've been so stern with them. So It's a matter of what's more important right now. At this point I'm confident all is well with amelia but wanted to take that extra step to be sure there's no bacterial issue. I can feel it ALL clearing up which for me is sanity! :haha:


Lizzie, I have a question for you... It's been almost 5 wks since my last sono. That was an internal scan which we know the cervix was closed and I had a good centimeter on both sides of the stitch. The nurse practitioner said from there on out they don't do cervical scans. Only the topical is done now. 

Since this practice was part of the reason Jackson was lost with their negligence (though the main nurse practitioner that ignored me is gone) and after what happened last week where I kept telling them I lost a white stitch and they kept telling me what I saw was mucus...I'm NOT feeling very confident with these idiots! For the most part, now that the stitch is in, I think what I'm starting to feel is that the Dr. doesn't think I'm as important a risk because the stitch is in and thus, unless I want to sit there for 4 hours, I don't get to see her. So it's these idiots that I have to depend on to monitor me. Again, after last weeks incident with the stitch and telling ME I was in fact seeing mucus and then saying "oh yeah, that's what it is"! after the speculum exam...I'm wondering if I should call tomorrow when the Dr. is in and ask that she call me (she's given me permission to do this) and tell her that next Fridays scan I want an internal done just to see where Amelia is in conjunction with the stitch and check the amniotic fluid just as a precaution with the leaking I've had.

They DID test last week with a ph strip and said it wasn't amniotic fluid. Honestly the smell has started to go away and I'm not leaking as much (which I'm thinking has to do with the latest un-named bacteria they gave me macrobid for). But for sanity sake I'm wondering if I need to be sure since I'm not having too much faith or trust in the idiots there.

Should I PUSH for an internal this time since it's been 5 wks since my last one? Or do you think I'm being too skeptical? I guess I'm just wondering a couple things.

1.st, I was told that I'd be getting the shots to mature her lungs. When? :shrug: If they're not doing internals to check where she is in conjunction to the stitch how do they know how early she'll be arriving?? Can they see this from the top of the belly where she is in conjunction to the stitch and know that way? Can they actually see the amniotic fluid on top when they scan instead of internal scans?

I guess I'm wondering if I should depend on the idiots who've proven they haven't a clue most of the time to know this while the Dr. is barely seeing me at the appointments now or whether I should continue to be my own advocate and push to see my cervical length, where Amelia is in conjunction to the stitch and actually SEE the amniotic fluid is alright in there vs. listening to their guesses because they only know what they see and are not really looking at the pictures of the area.

Would you leave it because it looks like things are okay or would you want to monitor for yourself? :shrug:

I'm not sure what to do here. I WANT to trust these medical staff here, but they've proven to be dummies! I mean the women in this thread new a heck of a lot more then they did but the scary aspect of that is these idiots are supposed to be the ones taking care of Amelia and I. :wacko: 

What would you do?! :shrug:


----------



## inperfected

It's been really interesting reading this thread... I'm not sure I"ve got IC, but close enough at this stage... I went into labour last Tues (1 week today) and they managed to get me steroids and labour stopping drugs (was in too much pain to listen to what they were) and antibiotics and stop him coming. By the time they'd checked me, i was 3-4 cm dilated, and waters were bulging. Later on that night, they were pretty certain I was fully dilated, but seem to have come down at least now. Now I'm on bed rest in hospital until he's born.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Inperfected and welcome hun :)

From what you describe, it is unlikely you have an incompetent cervix. You went into PTL at 27/28wks, and had contractions which dilated your cervix fully. IC presents itself much earlier than this - usually between 16 and 24wks, and is when the cervix dilates to around 3cms without contractions. By 26wks IC is not usually a threat to a pregnancy because a weak cervix opens under the weight of the growing baby, but does not open past 3/4cms - it needs strong regular contractions to do so. Once a baby is past 26wks it is too small to simply fall through such a small opening.

You seem to have been through so much in this pregnancy hun, and have done so well to reach this point. Given you have probably experienced PTL, and the medication seems to have brought it under control, then fingers crossed you hold your little boy in for a while longer. Take care, and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA ;)

Oh hun, you are understandably going crazy with worry, and who can blame you? I've been there, and it's a nightmare!!

Firstly, just to reassure you, an abdominal scan can check for fluid levels, but can't really see your cervix clearly. It will show Amelia's position in the womb, and would easily pick up if she had passed down into your cervix, she would be very low down in your pelvis and it would be obvious. It will be impossible to tell without a TVU the length of your cervix, or if you have dilated to the stitch, tho it is possible they could see if your membranes had bulged into your cervix.

However, if your worst fears had been realised, and the membranes had bulged, and you were leaking amniotic fluid, I am certain you would be having symptoms to alert you to the fact hun. THere would be lots of pressure, and the fluid would run, like a trickling tap (sorry, fawcet). It is possible for you to have funneled to the stitch by now (as I did with the twins), BUT that is ok, the stitch will not allow it to open further. If it did (and that happens only in rare cases), you would feel tearing, and there would be bleeding. 

I have had a failed stitch, and hun there was no mistaking it :( You have had a nicely closed length of cervix, it is unlikely that there have been significant changes in the past 5wks. However, I'm with you that you should have had more checks, even if only for your peace of mind. I would be reluctant to have too many internal exams via speculum, BUT can you ask for another TVU? It is always worth checking an IC up to atleast 25wks, beyond which point it is no longer a direct threat. 

I do know that routinely many doctors stop scanning a stitched cervix after 20wks because they have "done all that can be done" - supposedly. I don't agree with this rationale, and feel it is important to check the status of a weak cervix stitch or not. My gut feeling is that your cervix is doing fine hun (for what it's worth), BUT I can see no harm in pushing for them to check it again. 

I don't think you have a leaking amnion, nor do I think your cervix has changed in recent weeks, but I totally understand your need for reassurance. I hope that's answered your question MA? Get back to me if not ;) x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Hi MA ;)
> 
> Oh hun, you are understandably going crazy with worry, and who can blame you? I've been there, and it's a nightmare!!
> 
> Firstly, just to reassure you, an abdominal scan can check for fluid levels, but can't really see your cervix clearly. It will show Amelia's position in the womb, and would easily pick up if she had passed down into your cervix, she would be very low down in your pelvis and it would be obvious. It will be impossible to tell without a TVU the length of your cervix, or if you have dilated to the stitch, tho it is possible they could see if your membranes had bulged into your cervix.
> 
> However, if your worst fears had been realised, and the membranes had bulged, and you were leaking amniotic fluid, I am certain you would be having symptoms to alert you to the fact hun. THere would be lots of pressure, and the fluid would run, like a trickling tap (sorry, fawcet). It is possible for you to have funneled to the stitch by now (as I did with the twins), BUT that is ok, the stitch will not allow it to open further. If it did (and that happens only in rare cases), you would feel tearing, and there would be bleeding.
> 
> I have had a failed stitch, and hun there was no mistaking it :( You have had a nicely closed length of cervix, it is unlikely that there have been significant changes in the past 5wks. However, I'm with you that you should have had more checks, even if only for your peace of mind. I would be reluctant to have too many internal exams via speculum, BUT can you ask for another TVU? It is always worth checking an IC up to atleast 25wks, beyond which point it is no longer a direct threat.
> 
> I do know that routinely many doctors stop scanning a stitched cervix after 20wks because they have "done all that can be done" - supposedly. I don't agree with this rationale, and feel it is important to check the status of a weak cervix stitch or not. My gut feeling is that your cervix is doing fine hun (for what it's worth), BUT I can see no harm in pushing for them to check it again.
> 
> I don't think you have a leaking amnion, nor do I think your cervix has changed in recent weeks, but I totally understand your need for reassurance. I hope that's answered your question MA? Get back to me if not ;) x

Yes, you've answered my question thank you!:hugs: I'm actually 25wks 2 days and the sonogram is scheduled for next Friday. Since I'm almost over this 25wks, it seems as though the direct threat is as you said almost over. So it looks like there's no point. I won't be having anymore speculum exams as they've done enough unless there is a direct reason (emergency even) to do so. If we could basically figure things out from the regular tummy sono, then I think we'll just go with what we have since I'm almost at 26wks. I see no point then in adding anything extra through the vaginal area if everything looks fine. 

It seems fine to me, I just wasn't sure about the fluid issue and sounds like I'd KNOW it because I'd have a lot more fluid than what is coming out. 

So we shall see what happens at the regular sono next friday. I feel Amelia kicking more and more. While I feel her kicking or punching still in the lower area, I'm starting to feel more right below the belly button so they ARE getting higher. 

I still can't believe I'm almost at 26wks and am dancing around that we have a few short weeks to 28. :happydance:

Thanks for the information Lizzie! It's hard to know how much lead to give the medical staff when they've proven they're ignorant to many things they should be aware of. Thought I'd get a different perspective and it seems to me that everything is a-okay with just the topical sono. :winkwink::hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Jule71

Lizzy-thank you for all your insight. You sure seem to know a lot about IC. I appreciate your help! Looks like you have beautiful children and I'm happy you beat IC. 

I just wanted to answer you about if I'm getting screened. I have had 2 swabs done in the last 2 months and will have another one next appt (next week) I feel irritated down there and still have the watery discharge so want to check it to makes sure it's not BV. It's just so hard to tell the difference btw BV and YI. 

I am noticing much more uterine irritability this week and hope it's not changing my cervix! It just seems so early to be getting BH's and all the IU. I thought that only started in the 3rd trimester? My uterus is very cranky and feels tight when I walk and makes it painful. I am trying to stay on my side and drink a lot of water to keep things quiet. i am on progesterone (prometrium) but it's not helping like I thought it would.

Mommy's Angel- Sounds like you are having rough time with the infections but at least you are at viability. May I ask, can you describe the leaking you are experiencing? Is it urine or discharge? Maybe from the BV? I'm paranoid I have an infection since I have watery discharge, but have had it since my cerclage placement 6.5w ago and tested neg for BV a month ago.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jule71 said:


> Lizzy-thank you for all your insight. You sure seem to know a lot about IC. I appreciate your help! Looks like you have beautiful children and I'm happy you beat IC.
> 
> I just wanted to answer you about if I'm getting screened. I have had 2 swabs done in the last 2 months and will have another one next appt (next week) I feel irritated down there and still have the watery discharge so want to check it to makes sure it's not BV. It's just so hard to tell the difference btw BV and YI.
> 
> I am noticing much more uterine irritability this week and hope it's not changing my cervix! It just seems so early to be getting BH's and all the IU. I thought that only started in the 3rd trimester? My uterus is very cranky and feels tight when I walk and makes it painful. I am trying to stay on my side and drink a lot of water to keep things quiet. i am on progesterone (prometrium) but it's not helping like I thought it would.
> 
> Mommy's Angel- Sounds like you are having rough time with the infections but at least you are at viability. May I ask, can you describe the leaking you are experiencing? Is it urine or discharge? Maybe from the BV? I'm paranoid I have an infection since I have watery discharge, but have had it since my cerclage placement 6.5w ago and tested neg for BV a month ago.

Thank you, yes. I made it to viability this time. Last time I gave birth at 22wks and my little guy passed away shortly after. That was because of IC though and in conjunction with a series of other thing. It feels really good to get here. I couldn't go through another loss again like that. Jackson was my first and the experience was quite traumatic.

As for the leaking. It was watery and I noticed an INTENSE acidic smell. :wacko:

I DO have BV however, the acidic smell and intense having to urinate but only a little bit I believe was the infection they just caught in my urine. They said it was a very unknown bacteria but gave me Macrobid for it. Just noticed today that the smell of my urine isn't at all acidic and to be honest I think I finally have a normal urine again. So my belief is I had some kind of odd bacteria in my urinary tract. Have you been tested for the UTI? I would ask them each time for them to send the urine for analysis as one day it'd come up normal, the next it didn't and then finally it did again. So having taken this drug I'm starting to feel good. I had no idea how bad I felt until all this is starting to actually clear.

The inflammation sounds like an infection of some sort. Keep pressuring them to test. Check for UTI bacteria, and the other two in which you have been ......you don't feel like that for no reason. 

Good luck hun. I pray you get past viability too and WAY BEYOND!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Jule71

Thanks MA- I really appreciate your advice. I am so very sorry to hear about your loss of your sweet baby, Jackson. You definitely have an angel in Heaven. I am so happy for you that you made it this far. That must be a relief and I think you can make it much further. My Peri says that once you past 26w the weight of the baby moves off the cervix and more into the abdomen so IC is less threatening. He is sure if I make it to 26w, I will make it all the way. 

I did have a UTI after my cerclage (i think due to the catheter) and was also on Macrobid for 10 days, which gave me a YI. I have been getting urine cultures sent every 2 weeks and they come back neg for infection. I go in next Mon for a swab and urine culture so will find out what is going on. I sort of feel like I did with the YI but the discharge is clear, not 'cottage cheesy' like it's described. I used Monistat last time and not sure if it cleared it up. I have been looking into this product called Rephresh Pro B it's sold in drugstores and is suppose to help with ph in the vaginal. I will ask my Peri about this as well.

Funny you had the acid smell, was that from your urine or your discharge. I thought BV had a fishy smell. I have no smell to my discharge (that I can tell) but hard to say. I am just so paranoid of infection. 

Thanks again, hope you feel better now that you are getting treated.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jule71 said:


> Thanks MA- I really appreciate your advice. I am so very sorry to hear about your loss of your sweet baby, Jackson. You definitely have an angel in Heaven. I am so happy for you that you made it this far. That must be a relief and I think you can make it much further. My Peri says that once you past 26w the weight of the baby moves off the cervix and more into the abdomen so IC is less threatening. He is sure if I make it to 26w, I will make it all the way.
> 
> I did have a UTI after my cerclage (i think due to the catheter) and was also on Macrobid for 10 days, which gave me a YI. I have been getting urine cultures sent every 2 weeks and they come back neg for infection. I go in next Mon for a swab and urine culture so will find out what is going on. I sort of feel like I did with the YI but the discharge is clear, not 'cottage cheesy' like it's described. I used Monistat last time and not sure if it cleared it up. I have been looking into this product called Rephresh Pro B it's sold in drugstores and is suppose to help with ph in the vaginal. I will ask my Peri about this as well.
> 
> Funny you had the acid smell, was that from your urine or your discharge. I thought BV had a fishy smell. I have no smell to my discharge (that I can tell) but hard to say. I am just so paranoid of infection.
> 
> Thanks again, hope you feel better now that you are getting treated.

The acid smell was DEF. from the urine. It's gone now so the macrobid worked.

As for the fishy smell. The only thing i get from BV is REALLY ITCHING and I get the cottage cheese too. I thought it was YI but turns out it was BV. So odd.:blush:


----------



## KrystalDawn

Thank you Lizzie and MA for your reassuring replies! Big phew! Well im back on clindimycin for the next 7 days - hopefully that will clear up the B.V. I never seem to have the usual `smelly` symptoms and i always have excess discharge so i can never tell, i just find out from the fortnightly swabbin! I have 3 more appointments where ill be swabbed and then hes out! I have a c-section scheduled for the 23rd of Aug so thats less that 8 weeks - scary!!! THANK YOU BOTH FOR HELPING ME KEEP SANE! XXX


----------



## Susanah

Hi Woody
I just wanted to write to you and tell you how very sad and sorry I was to read your post. Your words were ones that could have been written by me, 16 months ago, and I wanted to offer you support and belief at such an awful time for you. I lost my boy at 22 weeks in february last year. I had cervical incompetence and I was absolutely devastated. I truly also had a broken heart and it was the most difficult and painful experience of my life. I was angry with myself and it took me quite a long time to stop beating myself up. I felt like I was the only person in the world who had ever experienced such a tragedy, but people slowly came out of the woodwork saying that they had lost babies, children - people I had worked with for years, but never knew - for it is such a painful subject. 
I want to reassure you that the infection will NOT prevent you from further pregnancies and you will get much better hospital care (hopefully) as a result of what you have been through. 
I got pregnant after 6 months and we had our little girl in March of this year. I found the pregnancy very stressful, but now life is so very wonderful. 
The sadness never goes, but it gets easier to manage with time and the soul of your little one will remain in you always. 
I wish you all the best at this sad time and the best for the future. Your happiness will come. 
susanah


----------



## Susanah

Hello everyone
Apologies for my absence... my little one is keeping me very busy! 
So pleased to see that MA and Rensben are doing well, and others! Well done girlies :)
Lizzie - my heart and thoughts are with you. Im so sorry you are going through this. It is so difficult and I hope you are coping ok. Sending you big hugs. I echo something I read above... "Lizzie We LOVE you!" 

We are doing great. Just loving my time off work with my little girl and she is now 15 weeks. We just got back from a holiday to barcelona and life is good :) 

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## nkbapbt

I only have like two mins between breast feeds...so sorry for this slightly one sided post (I haven't caught up on every one just yet, but will be back!).

Marlow came home from the NICU on Monday!!! She's doing just amazing!! She is fully breast feeding, sleeping well...and just such an easy happy girl. Her big brother is great with her and we are all pretty pleased she's home!!

Here she is at home:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267976_10150218481406638_523391637_7607543_4095299_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267843_10150218477506638_523391637_7607500_4621926_n.jpg

If you missed my posts before...Marlow was born at 34.4 weeks due to PPROM, PTL and IC. I had a stitch placed at 20 weeks due to IC and my cervix shortening quickly between 13 and 20 weeks, down by nearly 2 cm in that time. In the end IC wasn't my only issue, my water broke on the day of our baby shower. The stitch was removed that night and I was induced the next day to avoid infection. 

I also had our son at 23.3 weeks due to the same.

I hope everyone is doing well and all the bumps are cooking well and to full term!!! Lots of love.


----------



## lynz85

congratulations on getting her home she is beautiful.


----------



## nkbapbt

Lizzie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

NK - what an absolute cutie!!! I am so pleased to hear all is well and you have your second "little miracle" home with you. Another success story - love it!!! ;) xxx

PS - Please give me a nudge ladies if I've missed any questions lately - I haven't been here as often and it's amazing how fast this thread moves on in such a short time! x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Absolutely ADORABLE! :winkwink: She's so beautiful and healthy. Even if I do go that early, It gives me hope that Amelia will be just fine. I DO pray however we make it to October. 

We meet with NICU the end of August to come up with a plan upon birth and "if" I go early. My hope is we'll have some sort of plan in place and they'll explain more of what goes on there so I can put my mind to rest.

I've been dealing with anxiety and depression this week. I haven't even slept well for a few days. Peri office today thinks it's my loss with Jackson. Seeing as though my mindset is He's alive in heaven and we're moving TOWARD him, it has given me closure and a sense of peace so it's not my loss of him. I think it's just hormones. I brought it up to them because I thought they'd need to know as I've heard it can be associated with PPD. Whatever the case, I'm exhausted and depressed for no reason. All I want to do is cry. SO FRUSTRATING! :haha: Lots to be thankful for.

Lizzie, when is your appointment again? You've been on my heart a lot. :hugs:


----------



## Jule71

NK- congrats on your baby girl! She is gorgeous! I see you are from North Van, I'm not far from you (East Van). I was curious, where did you deliver your babies? BC Women's? I am seeing a Peri at RCH and am mentally preparing to a possible NICU stay so was wondering what a someone in my area recommends. Did you have a good Peri?

MA- I'm sorry you are feeling down this week- me too. I am very anxious and so worried all the time, I don't feel like myself. I look terrible, hard time eating and sleeping. Just laying here worrying. I just want to go to sleep for 2 months. I have been trying to do some positive thinking and picturing myself holding my healthy baby boy at the hospital. I know it must be extra hard for you since you are also still grieving your son. I have had multiple miscarriages (6 to be exact) so I also have a feeling of loss, although not comparable to a late loss. I think the hormones add to our depression, and bed rest is also very tough. I am here to chat if you ever want to PM me. Take care, and remember you are in a good place now and your Amelia will be fine.

I had a little scare today. I wiped after peeing and there was a little knot thing on the tp. I unravelled it and it was a thin tan string (looked like thin piece of pasta) so called my Dr. He is away for the long weekend, so the assistant told me I could come in and see another Dr on call at L&D. I went in and she told me it was just the dissolvable stitch (I had a shirodkar so they have to cut through vaginal walls to put cerclage in then sew it back with dissolvable stitches). She said it was nothing to worry about, but I was worried since it has been 7 weeks since my procedure. I mentioned I had extra discharge today as well so she offered to take a look at my cervix. I am now regretting having her look, I had a speculum exam and it hurt! My cervix is high and posterior so she had a hard time looking and the speculum was pinching me so bad! Is that normal?? I don't remember it hurting before. I now am in fear of an infection and feel like I just got off a horse ride. I will not let anyone examine me again, except my own Dr. Do you guys think this will cause me to go into PTL or get an infection? I'm just so worried! Anyways, the Dr said my cervix was closed and there was no fluid pooling or any unusual discharge, no signs of anything wrong, so sent me home. 

I was wondering if anyone has done progesterone suppositories rectally? As you all know, I'm SUPER worried about infection, so am thinking of asking my Peri if I can do my prometrium rectally or orally instead of vaginally.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there Jule,

I actually just had the same concern with my tape and posted it I think last week or two weeks ago. Why they don't tell us about this issue is beyond us so we are AWARE instead of freaking out. :wacko:

AS far as extra mucus, I know that our bodies produce alot more mucus during second and third trimesters. Did they do a swab test while they did the speculum exam? That should test for any infection, The speculum isn't my favorite at all. It is normal for it to pinch, though I think it has more to do with the clinician that actually does it as my last one a week or so again was less painful and was the FIRST speculum exam where the midwife actually was careful not to pinch the wall or hurt me. She was very delicate. 

Your much more sensitive now so it makes sense that it would hurt more than you remember. I don't think you'll go into PTL however, you don't want to have these speculums chronically. There have been plenty of us who've had them and it was mainly to check for infection. I think I remember lizzie mentioning a few posts ago that unless your cervix is open the infection can't really get in. Sounds like yours is closed from what you described. :winkwink:

I haven't done progesterone suppositories so can't help you there I DO take something called 17P injections. They are weekly from 16wks to 36wks and keep from PTL. Maybe you can take those instead of the suppositories.

As for the sadness. I'm making it through. My husband is SUCH a good man. He reminds me of Gods promises and His Truth when my mind exaggerates the whole truth. It's been helping along with prayer. I'd like to say the worry has gotten better. For the most part it HAS concerning passing the milestones and having more confidence I'll make it to a safe gestation with her.

On the other hand, I've started to have anxiety about silly stuff. The back deck not being done, the girl next door leaving her kids toys around without picking them up ((VERY SILLY)) even my really good friend coming over. I LITERALLY wanted to hide in my dark room under the covers and NOT get up for the day. Obviously I got up and we had a LOVELY time together, but it's CRAZY things like that which have me anxious. I haven't slept well so that's not helping at all either. THEN today I just broke down with Doug and told him I felt like a terrible mommy even before I start because my body isn't working properly. If it's not the IC it's the fact that I'm getting a whole lot more insulin daily totals because of the 17P injections. Nicu will have to intervene even if she's to term because there's a possibility she'll bottom out. So she'll need an IV and glucose drip. Just makes me feel like I'm causing my sweet girl pain already when mommies are supposed to do their best to keep them from pain.

Then my mind wanders into wanting a brother or sister for her and how I would do it with her and whether I'd be a bad mommy to the next one. :wacko: WAY too far in the future and just reminds me to count my blessings and be CONTENT with what I have at THIS moment not the next one.

Just the blues causing really unrealistic anxiety and I too try to focus on other things and I can't seem to focus. What HAS been working to calm me down is to "be still". God says in the Bible to "be still and know that I am God". We don't need all the answers, we don't have to fix everything, we don't have to know what to say all the time. Just be still, be quiet...and know He's our loving Heavenly Father who loves us and will fight the battle for us. So I'll just lie in bed and let the cold air from the air conditioner flow over my face and just not think....It's worked so far. I just have to do it a million times a day when every thought comes into my head. :haha: It's a LOT!

Hoping you feel better tomorrow dear friend!

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## Ashley9603

Just an update....My boys are progressing well.James(baby a)is over 4 pounds and in an open crib(they are both still at the nicu)Elijah is a little over 3 pounds due to meds he is on,however only a few more days until he is off the oxygen and in an open crib.Next week is when they will officially start nursing(they will be 34 weeks gestation next week)


----------



## HelenGee

Hi jule and MA - the depression side of a difficult pregnancy is a hard to deal with. You were right to mention it MA, you sound just like I was, whichever goal I hit, I just wanted to be at the next one. It is so hard to cope mentally with bedrest so there are a few thoughts that I hope might help you to cope.

1. You are not letting your unborn babies down, in any way, shape or form! Try thinking of yourself from the perspective of a different person (reframe it), imagine that you can be one of two mothers, both of whom know that this is an ic pregnancy. You can be the one who does nothing extra to protect the baby, who doesn't fight, ask questions and bed rest. Or, you can be the one who sacrifices normal everyday life, protects and fights for their baby. Which one are you? Which one would you prefer to be? How different might the outcomes be for the two mothers? Even if the worst were to happen for both mothers, who do you feel happier being? 

You are giving your babies a fighting chance, that is NOT letting them down. You are giving them every fibre of your being, that is a sacrifice that very few expectant mothers make. That makes you extremely capable, decisive and caring, not a failure.

It has taken me a looong time to get to the point where I don't feel a failure and want to constantly apologise to my two little ones for such a difficult time.

2. Try thought stopping when you find a black mood taking over. The cool air as a distraction is a great one, but even picturing the word "stop" or putting a picture in your mind of a time when you felt secure and confident to stop the dark thoughts rolling in. This really helps me as I'm a real worrier and over-thinker, I ponder over every word!

It is very difficult to not worry, especially given the losses you have suffered, but in hindsight I think my concerns for the future stemmed from the feeling that I have felt I have had to "fight" the medical profession for many different reasons, but especially to have the ic recognised. I felt battle weary after Bella was born, and had no trust in doctors, my gp is bloody hopeless and this has not helped my negative feelings. However, I have begun to picture the outcome I actually want and decide that I am going to have a plan of how to get to that positive outcome so I don't worry half as much. I won't lose sight of that positive outcome so I feel a bit more confident and reassured. 

Btw, I think Sherri did the progesterone supposotories rectally, sorry Sherri! Think it's all been ok, but I'm sure she could tell you.


lizzie- hope you had a miracle today, I have been trying to find a magic wand, if only......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HelenGee said:


> It is very difficult to not worry, especially given the losses you have suffered, but in hindsight I think my concerns for the future stemmed from the feeling that I have felt I have had to "fight" the medical profession for many different reasons, but especially to have the ic recognised. I felt battle weary after Bella was born, and had no trust in doctors, my gp is bloody hopeless and this has not helped my negative feelings. However, I have begun to picture the outcome I actually want and decide that I am going to have a plan of how to get to that positive outcome so I don't worry half as much. I won't lose sight of that positive outcome so I feel a bit more confident and reassured.
> 
> 
> 
> lizzie- hope you had a miracle today, I have been trying to find a magic wand, if only......:hugs::hugs:

I think you must have hit it right on the nose. Last night I finally got to sleep. I woke up this morning in tears from a dream that I was birthing Amelia and arguing with the medical staff who said they would sue me for not following THEIR protocal and I kept hollering back that I'd counter-suit for not listening and putting both of us at risk. I guess my dream shares the thought that YOU did about not trusting. In fact, I have to start looking for a pediatrician and I'm having the hardest time trusting Dr.'s in my area for my husband and I. Like you said, it really is a trust issue. I think that may be the stemming issue to the sadness I feel. I'm tired of fighting, tired of being on guard all the time. In all actuality my faith tells me to trust in God who has much more power than I and who loves me so much that I can trust HIM to fight my battles, on the other hand, I fight with flesh though...the kind that's had to have control. So letting go of that control has been hard...but I'm learning that it's a BIG part of life...learning to be flexible while also having a balance of advocating for yourself and your family. 

I'll try what you've suggested. 

Lizzie, hoping for the best little miraculous outcome. You are on my heart dear.:hugs::flower:


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Hi everybody,
I joined this forum today after finding it last night. I hope you don't mind but I just wanted to tell you my story.
My husband and I started trying for a baby at the beginning of 2009 just after we got married. We are both now 39 years old. We didn't make a concioys decision to wait, we only got together in 2006 and I was just waiting for the right man to settle down with..
Anyway due to my age we were accepted for ivf. The only things they found when examining me were a bit of endemetriosis and a bicornuate uterus-neither of which they seemed concerned about.
We were about to start treatment when we found out I was pregnant and it seemed that our dreams were coming true!
My pregnancy had some spotting at 5 and 6 weeks which we had scans for and everything looked fine. I had a bad time with pregnancy sickness all day, every day from week 6 to week 17, then things settled down and I was starting to show and feel our baby moving which was so exciting.
Then on 13th June we went to hospital as I was having some bleeding and back and pelvic pain. I had also realised that I was having contractions. This was my first pregnancy so I didn't know what they felt like.
I was examined and they told me that my membranes were coming out of my cervix. They said I should stay in hospital for a few days while they gave me nifedipine to try and stop the contractions. They told me that i was likely to lose our baby. I was 20 weeks pregnant. I was put in a 
side room on a maternity ward. After 4 days the contractions still hadn't stopped. The consultant told me that they were taking me off the medication and sending me home to let nature take it's course as the baby was too early to have the steroids for her lungs and there was nothing more they could do.
I went home but on Friday 17th June I went into full labour and gave birth to our precious baby girl Erin Maya. She had already died by the time she was born although her heart had been strong up to the day before and I had felt her moving.
She was perfect and beautiful-we were and are completely heartbroken. She was cremated last Tuesday. I just keep thinking how perfect our lives could have been if she had been born later. 
The docs said I have an incompetent cervix probably due to diathermy that I had for abnormal cells in 2007. I had no idea that I had a problem!
We are waiting to see the consultant in August to discuss what would happen if I got pregnant again and I think it would involve a cervical cerclage.
At the moment the thought of another pregnancy terrifies me-would a stitch work? Would I be so stressed the whole time I could bring on another miscarriage? 
I know I am already a mummy to Erin but it is so cruel that I will never get to hear her voice, feed her, play with her-all the things that millions of other mums get to do all the time. It feels like our future is gone. I'm trying to be strong but my head is in bits really-I know we will never get over this but will it get easier? 
Sorry to whinge on and on
Xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ErinMayasmum said:


> Hi everybody,
> I joined this forum today after finding it last night. I hope you don't mind but I just wanted to tell you my story.
> My husband and I started trying for a baby at the beginning of 2009 just after we got married. We are both now 39 years old. We didn't make a concioys decision to wait, we only got together in 2006 and I was just waiting for the right man to settle down with..
> Anyway due to my age we were accepted for ivf. The only things they found when examining me were a bit of endemetriosis and a bicornuate uterus-neither of which they seemed concerned about.
> We were about to start treatment when we found out I was pregnant and it seemed that our dreams were coming true!
> My pregnancy had some spotting at 5 and 6 weeks which we had scans for and everything looked fine. I had a bad time with pregnancy sickness all day, every day from week 6 to week 17, then things settled down and I was starting to show and feel our baby moving which was so exciting.
> Then on 13th June we went to hospital as I was having some bleeding and back and pelvic pain. I had also realised that I was having contractions. This was my first pregnancy so I didn't know what they felt like.
> I was examined and they told me that my membranes were coming out of my cervix. They said I should stay in hospital for a few days while they gave me nifedipine to try and stop the contractions. They told me that i was likely to lose our baby. I was 20 weeks pregnant. I was put in a
> side room on a maternity ward. After 4 days the contractions still hadn't stopped. The consultant told me that they were taking me off the medication and sending me home to let nature take it's course as the baby was too early to have the steroids for her lungs and there was nothing more they could do.
> I went home but on Friday 17th June I went into full labour and gave birth to our precious baby girl Erin Maya. She had already died by the time she was born although her heart had been strong up to the day before and I had felt her moving.
> She was perfect and beautiful-we were and are completely heartbroken. She was cremated last Tuesday. I just keep thinking how perfect our lives could have been if she had been born later.
> The docs said I have an incompetent cervix probably due to diathermy that I had for abnormal cells in 2007. I had no idea that I had a problem!
> We are waiting to see the consultant in August to discuss what would happen if I got pregnant again and I think it would involve a cervical cerclage.
> At the moment the thought of another pregnancy terrifies me-would a stitch work? Would I be so stressed the whole time I could bring on another miscarriage?
> I know I am already a mummy to Erin but it is so cruel that I will never get to hear her voice, feed her, play with her-all the things that millions of other mums get to do all the time. It feels like our future is gone. I'm trying to be strong but my head is in bits really-I know we will never get over this but will it get easier?
> Sorry to whinge on and on
> Xx

Oh dear. :hugs: I lost my son at 22wks with a bulging amniotic sac. You are and will be going through some emotional grieving right now. It took me a year before I was ready again to ttc. I too have a son in heaven and went through similar questions in my head. I DIDN'T ever want to replace Jackson and I was just SO MAD. I actually felt lifeless in the first 6 months. We went to counseling to get through the emotions. I understand your sadness. You had hopes and dreams for your daughter just as we did for our son Jackson. You wonder what it would have been like to see her play and grow up and get married. Those feelings honestly will NEVER go away as I look at children my sons age and just wonder. What helped me through was my faith in God. I saw an interview with another mom who's son passed away much older and she spoke of the scripture "to be absent from the body is to be present with the Lord". She looked that scripture up in a concordance and the definition of to be absent from the body meant to emmigrate and to be with the Lord is to be in ones "homeland". 

Through that, I learned that my fear of having lost those moments with my son that I will never get back started to change. You see, WE are the ones in a temporary home. I'm unsure if you are a believer or not...and that's okay too. But what helped me through is KNOWING that I'm not walking away from Jackson. I'm walking TOWARD him. Just as you are with your Erin. They are very much ALIVE in heaven. More alive than we are. We walk forward in our future here on earth and death is inevitable. BUT, there is life beyond this one. We'll have a WHOLE eternity with our children and according to scripture...they WILL know who we are!:winkwink: What helps me to move on is knowing I'll have a whole eternity to love him, get to know him and just learn with him. It's brought great peace to my healing as the first questions and statements were like yours. The loss of our hopes and dreams, the anger, the sadness, the fear of where he is, will my son even know me?! 

Over time, I learned through scripture that he WILL and HE is the one waiting for my husband and I to come HOME. 

Hopefully that will give you somewhere to start in your grieving process. A bit of hope in the midst of your sorrow.

The other hope...Hunny you WILL be able to conceive again. The fact you've conceived already is a plus. If there be ANY light at the end of the tunnel it's that they know you have Incompetent Cervix and the stitch that MANY of us have had to fight for, will be something that sounds like they will put in. 

I can honestly say that as of midnight tonight (Sunday) I'll be 26wks. I surpassed the 22wk milestone when Jackson passed away, I passed the 24wk viabililty milestone and I'm headed not only into the 26th week but hopefully several more. I NEVER thought I'd get here. 

You will most likely be given a stitch next time and I'd also assume you'd have progesterone of some sort to stop preterm labor. BOTH I can assure you have been studied and have been known to work wonders. 

Will you worry? Sadly, yes! Honestly I was on guard until the 22nd wk came and the 24wk came. I started feeling more confident when I passed 24wks and am SO excited to get to 26wks...though I'll be excited at 28wks and EXTATIC when I hit 36wks.

You will get there darlin when your ready. I can attest that the ladies in here will be of great help as they were to me and you'll find a whole lot of support to get through the scary moments. Your not alone!

Sadly it feels like we're the only one when we lose our child. I tour the cemetary that Jackson's buried at and I notice losing babies has happened for centuries. We're not only NOT alone, but we won't be the last either. Later your journey through grief and loss will minister to another who will be going through the same. In the meantime, you'll need to go through the emotions of this loss and even though you'll have a new take on life from the impact Erin had here on earth in the short time she's been here, you will find that the next child you have will also impact your life. You won't be replacing Erin, Just as I won't be replacing Jackson. You'll be ADDING to your family a child here on earth to hold for a lifetime and awaiting the day you'll hold Erin who you are walking towards.

I hope I didn't say too much, or hurt you even more. My hope is that even though your sadness is great right now...there WILL be more to look forward to and Yes darlin. You have a future here on earth that needs to be fulfilled before you get to see her. One that may consist of you giving her sisters and brothers to one day get to know as you all meet together in heaven.
:hugs::kiss::flower:

I look forward to the day when you share JOY of a new pregnancy and full term birth when your ready. In the meantime, your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Thanks Mommys Angel,
Your words are comforting and you are so kind to take the time to reply. We will just have to take it one day at a time.
I don't think my faith is quite as strong as yours but I do believe in God and heaven and that my Erin is being cared for by her great grandparents until we can get there.

Congratulations on reaching 26 weeks! Here's hoping you make it to your goal and keep your little one safe inside for as long as possible!

Xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ErinMayasmum said:


> Thanks Mommys Angel,
> Your words are comforting and you are so kind to take the time to reply. We will just have to take it one day at a time.
> I don't think my faith is quite as strong as yours but I do believe in God and heaven and that my Erin is being cared for by her great grandparents until we can get there.
> 
> Congratulations on reaching 26 weeks! Here's hoping you make it to your goal and keep your little one safe inside for as long as possible!
> 
> Xxx

Thank you. 


Also, I wouldn't expect your faith to be strong at a time when things have been shaken from under you. Honestly it was a time of questions for me. I just kept asking God why...knowing it was probably something I wouldn't find out until I too was in Heaven. I DO know though that when I couldn't stand, He picked me up. But like those who went through muck and mire in the Bible, I too asked God the question "Why"? 

It's okay, your not expected to have it all together during a loss. As you've said it will take time. You do what you need to do through the grief. Though sometimes you may not feel Him there, God is in the midst when you cry, he cries also. 

In the meantime, when your ready. There's no reason why you can't try again and have a healthy baby once you get that stitch in and progesterone. We'll be here to help you. Just take care of yourself now.

I'm sure others will respond with more knowledge than I, and I pray you find encouragement through them all though I know it's hard when your grieving at the same time. :hugs:


----------



## sham1

Hi Erinmayasmum, just wanted to say welcome to the forum. I too lost a baby last year at 20 weeks so I feel your pain. No-one will be able to replace your little girl but I'm sure you will be able to have a successful pregnancy sometime in the future. Cervical issues for me were a shock in this pregnancy too as I lost my son last year for completely different reasons but they discovered cervical shortening this time so I had a stitch done at 21 weeks and I'm also on progesterone. My cervix was down to almost 1cm before stitch and now back up to 3.1cm which is average. I would definitely urge you to accept the stitch if it's offered. I'm now coming up to 26 weeks and feel good. I know that even if my baby were born now, he would have a chance to survive and that was one of the hardest parts of losing a baby at 20 weeks, the hospital won't act. I'm sorry for your loss and wish you all the best in the future. Remember we are all here if you ever need to talk. All the women on here have been great if I need support or answers. Shamara x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone - sorry I've been away for a few days. It was Evie's birthday yesterday, and her party on Friday................I have never been so busy! She had a great time tho, so it was all worth it ;) 

I can't believe she is 7, her birthday is always bitter sweet. We are so proud and thankful that she is here with us today, bringing joy and light to our lives, but sad when we remember that day 7yrs ago when she began her long fight for life :( 

As for Friday's scan, I am even more confused than ever. Amazingly we saw an embryo with heartbeat, but it measured 6 rather than 8wks. I am certain of my dates because I had my last period on May 2nd, then a positive HPT 4wks later. 

The Consultant was optimistic because a heartbeat is a very good sign, BUT I cannot undertand the growth discrepancy unless the embryo is unhealthy and "slow growing" as a result. She says that unhealthy embryos tend not to "hang on" in this way, but usually die sooner rather than later. I've often heard however of women who have "small for dates" embryos who later go on to miscarry.

I have yet another scan in a fortnight when hopefully the outlook will be definitive, and this limbo will end. I must be honest, I am now ready for any eventuality but just need an answer - the not knowing is getting me down. Also, I will need the stitch, and at the moment I am stressing that waiting like this is delaying the whole process.

Anyhoo, enough of my "soap opera" of a life, and back to the purpose of this thread! :) Anyone need any help at all? Please ask away ladies, I've been out of it so I may need a gentle reminder of what's been going on ;) Love to all. 

BTW, Sherri and Rensben, are you both ok? How's it going?

MA - bed rest and worry are a lethal combination. It is really tough hun, but before you know it you will be on the "home straight" and heading for the joyous birth of that little girl ;) xxxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lizzie- well, so far so good. I'm going to keep a positive outlook on things unless it's proven. I have heard where fetal poles have taken up to 8wks or so. Having gone through this more than once though, you tend to know your own body. I'm still hoping for the best in this situation though.

Well, ((sigh)) I'm allergic to what I THINK is the stupid macrobid for the UTI they dx'd me with a week ago. I have white spots all over, hot flashes been itchy since yesterday, haven't slept well.....It has occured to me that the acid reflux is from the drug as well. I thought it was odd.

Called the on call and she told me to take benedryl and some over the counter hydrocortisone to rub on the itchy spots. Basically I poured it all over my body. lol 

Makes sense now why I've felt AWFUL today. Haven't eaten much, been in bed with the air on and lights out with a headache.

It's odd but I'm also allergic to penicillin and doxycycline as well. My body is sensitive that's for sure. I DO hope the baby will be okay from the reaction. 

At any rate, just wanted to share my joy in the good news and praying it continues Lizzie. Seems like that two weeks is a year while you wait. :hugs:


----------



## sham1

Hi Lizzie, I realise you will still be cautious and confused about your scan and I hope you receive some clarity soon. I'm praying for the best for you hun xx

Just an update with me, all is going well so far. After cervix shortening to nearly 1 cm before stitch at 21 weeks. Went up to 2.8cm after stitch and daily progesterone and now up to 3.1cm and no bedrest thus far. Still working at the mo and leave work in about 4 weeks. I'm 26 weeks tomorrow so feeling good but tired!

MA, sorry to hear you had a bad reaction from the drugs they prescribed but sure baby is fine, seems to be a fighter! All the best and keep us posted. This thread seems to be a saving grace whenever I get nervous or scared xx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey ladies..i have been silently stalking and trying my hardest to keep up but i dont think iv been doing too well :dohh:
lizzy i am so glad there is hope for your little one..i have my fingers and toes crossed its good news.
well we have had a bit of a hectic time at our place..koby is on his second bout of bronciollitis..his first lot 3months ago he was rsv neg. this time he is rsv pos. both times he was in hospital on oxygen therapy this time he was a bit worse with a severe wheeze ect. he hasnt been well in between with a nasty cough and loud crackle in his chest(which every health proffesional he is ever near comments on) poor little thing :cry:
lucky he is such a gorgeous happy little delightful man. unfortunatly the drs now think cos he is on his second round of bronc and he is now rsv pos. there is a high chance he is on his way to becoming asthmatic :cry: i knew he had a good chance of it cos oh has asthma and is still medicated even as an adult but i have a really bad fear of asthma and i dont want my kids to have to go through that horrible feeling of not being able to breathe that oh describes :nope: oh well we will deal with that bridge when we come to it but for now unfortunatly there is nothing that can be done to alleviate the symptoms of the bronc (wheezing fluid in chest cough) except oxygen when he is really bad so we just have to keep a close eye on him and thank our lucky stars we live so close to the hospital!
hope your all well ladies..thinking of you :flower:


----------



## HelenGee

Hey all, glad those bubs are staying put.

Sham - glad you're well and things are looking good. Keep on baking!

MA- wow, your little one is bobbing around blissfully unaware of all the discomfort her poor mummy is going through. I hope you feel better very soon, especially as it's summer and it gets so uncomfortable when you're pregnant.

Lizzie- hope your little bean is a tough cookie. Come on little one, stay strong and give your mummy some peace of mind. Happy birthday to Evie too. I wonder if she realises what an inspiration she has been. I know it was traumatic beyond words to have to fight so hard, but I will never forget the words that you wrote to mpg to try to give hope. "distressing tho it is to be born at 24 weeks, it doesn't have to be a tragedy. " I was lying in hospital in shock, having had my stitch put in, and that was the only glimmer of hope. Thank you, you have a little miracle there xxx

Erinsmummy- I cannot begin to imagine how you must be feeling. My thoughts are with you and your husband. It is wrong and cruel and I wish more could be done to identify ic before it becomes a loss. There was nothing you could have done. Be gentle on yourself xxxx

Mikaylasmummy- what a time you've had, bless your poor little man. Wishing him health and a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

THanks ladies - and Helen, your words were so sweet - you're right, Evie is an inspiration to other parents facing the nicu battle - especially when everyone else is so negative about micro-preemies and their prospects. Thankyou ;)

MM - sory your LO has been poorly again :( My Godson battled bronchiolitis several time throughout his childhood, and was particularly severly affected because he was born with small lungs. He is now a strapping 11yr old, who shows very little long term effects from it. Sending hugs of encouragement and support your way sweet xxx


----------



## Jule71

Hi everyone! I haven't posted in a few days because I've been trying to read this entire thread (taking awhile, but I'm on bed rest so have the time). I'm at around page 100 so far. I don't know everyone's details yet, still have 50 pages to go. Anyways, I'm learning a lot! Lizzy, you have so much knowledge, and you are so helpful, you have probably really helped many women in our situation. Do you have a medical background? You seem to know more than most OB's!

Lizzy-I had no idea you were pg didn't get that far into the thread. I am rally hoping for you that your embryo is just a result of late ovulation or late implantion. I have had 6 early losses, so I know it's hard to be in limbo and not sure how things will work out. I really hope that it does for you. Have you had any beta hcg test done to see how your levels are increasing? I know that in my experience it is a good predictor. I have had many different scenarios (good hb but measuring behind, good hb measuring on track etc..)so if you have any questions, I will try and give you some insight. PS, What does fortnight mean? I have no idea, but have read this term in earlier posts, I guess it's a term that we don't use here?

MA-Thank you so much for your insight on my trip to L&D. I didn't get a swab done then, but had one today at my appt with my Peri. He didn't use a speculum but just did a swab and also did a manual check to feel my cervix. I sort of hesitated to let him to the digital exam, but I do trust him, and he wanted to feel if there were any changes. He was very gentle, so hopefully it doesn't do any harm. He did see some 'cottage cheese' discharge and he is sure I have a yeast infection. He told me to buy some Monistat 3 day suppositories, but he also mentioned that since I can't seem to get rid of this YI, he may give me some diflucan. I guess it's an oral pill you take once? I've never heard of it? Anyways, he doesn't think I have BV but did the swab just for my piece of mind. I remember you saying you had the curd like discharge, so I just want to make sure. I'm not on P17 because I'm up in canada and it's not approved yet. There is a study they are conducting right now to see if it helps. I am on prometrium suppositories 200mg/day. I'd rather the shot any day then suppositories!
How are you feeling about things? You must feel better to have made it to 26 weeks? That is a great week to be at, I hope you are feeling good about that. I sense that you have put all your faith in God and believe He will guide you through this. I have also put my trust in God and have been praying more than I ever have. I am missing going to Mass on Sun, it always makes me feel good to go and feel close to God. I also miss the music and the sermons. 
I'm sorry you had a bad reaction to the microbid. I hope that it clears up for you and you are feeling better. Thanks again for all your help!

Erin'smom- I am so very sorry for your loss of your little baby girl. I don't know you, we are complete strangers but I am heartbroken for you. It's just not fair. I hope that in time your heart heals and you can pick yourself up and try again. Once you get pg, you will have knowledge and support on how to not let this happen again. Please be strong and know you have all our support and also you have an angel looking out for you.

Questions- Has anyone had to deal with yeast infection with cerclage? I have been trying to fight off one for awhile now and it seems to keep coming back. I never had issues with them before now. My peri seems to think that having a stitch can throw off your ph balance. He suggested I could try boric acid suppositories or even diflucan if the Monistat doesn't clear it up. I am going to do the 3 day Monistat and then if it doesn't work will try the diflucan oral pill. Is a YI dangerous? Mine has been lingering off and on since being on antibiotics after stitch was placed 7 weeks ago. I am worried about this.

Also, what do you all think about getting monthly manual exams? I had one today but hate the idea of anything going inside there. My Dr said that it won't do ANY harm, but I think I'll refuse them from now on. I don't want to stir anything up. He wanted to check my cervix length and feel the stitch. He said my cervix felt closed and stitch is holding, but only felt about1-1.5cm on the outside but thinks it's about the same as before when he checked it manually (about a month ago). Do you think it can cause problems? 

Thanks for any insight, Julia.


----------



## Sherri81

Hello ladies!! I haven't had time to check back on the pages I missed. I don't even know where I left off, lol.

Anyways, I did have Colby, which would explain my absence; especially when I tell you I was put into the hospital again on June 17, had him on the 21st, and we just got released from hospital yesterday.

So yes, another bit of a NICU stay, but he is good. I have written out the whole birth story and posted it, with pics, on the Third Trimester section. Go check it out, and I promise to catch up as soon as I can.


----------



## Jule71

I PM'd you to ask you some ? regarding yeast infections, so check your inbox. THANKS!:flower:


----------



## mich1365

Oye. I must admit coming back to this thread as I do gives me a huge pit in my stomach. I can feel everyone's situation with such depth having lived it. It is so upsetting the things that people must endure. Lizzie, sorry for what you are enduring right now. Sherri, so happy for you. The babies born, the babies lost. Such a contrast of emotions in one place. I guess this thread really embodies life... it's most precious and most horrid moments.
I wish I had more faith. I just feel some of us get lucky and some of us not randomly and its just not fair. I was a lucky one this time. Adrian is perfect minus one testicle that has not dropped. We would surely have signed for that to be the only problem a year ago. He is 6 months in a few days and is my little happiness. He never stops smiling and I think I know why. 
Helen, isnt life with two "different" than it was with one? Wow! Good thing I went through so much shit, or I just might complain:) I know you understand. There is an upside to almost everything I suppose...
xo


----------



## Sherri81

Hey girls, I'm super exhausted, as is to be expected I assume, lol. So please ignore any spelling mistakes.

I just wanted to summarize my pregnancy plan for those that are late comers to the thread. There are alot of pages to read through, and sometimes things get missed.

My history... many miscarriages, mainly between weeks 11-13, and after heart beats were established. I did have a couple of early ones as well, in which no heart beat was ever detected. All losses, except the one 5 weeks on, required at least on D&C, and in the case of the latest term one, 2 D&C's. So there has been lots of manipulation to my cervix. I have also had D&C's just because they wanted to take a look inside my non pregnant uterus, to look for fibroids etc, and then, 'while they were in there' they decided to give me a new lining since they had already disturbed the one in place.

I have also had one micro preemie that lived, Greg, born at 25 weeks exactly, weighing 1 pound 9 ounces. I have had one micro preemie that died, Devon, born at 23+1 or 2, weighing 1 pound 2 ounces. She was born alive, but died 40 minutes or so after birth.

No one could figure out whether it was PTL, or IC. Both pregnancies and deliveries were confusing...

The miscarriages are believed to have been due to blood clotting. For that I took a combo of baby asprin and Fragmin injections. If you don't have this complicating factor, this won't be neccessary in your particular case.

I entered into this last pregnancy about 9 weeks after delivering Devon, and after her passing. Her delivery/labour, had been brought on by a severe case of BV, that went untreated despite my trying to get it treated for almost a week. I did have a McDonald cerclage in case it was IC. At this point, no one knew why I couldn't carry. So I had the stitch and contracted BV that went untreated. Labour progressed, I ripped beside the stitch, and delivered her. I had severe chorioamniotitis at this point, which also went untreated, as they believed delivery cleared everything. I continued to be very infected for about 2.5 weeks after her birth, when my OB finally came back from holidays, looked, and then treated me with daily IV therapy, which didn't work, and just over 3 weeks after delivering, I had to have yet another D&C to remove necrotic, deciduous, tissue. My uterus was very fragile after this, and I had to take Estrogen in order to build a lining again, and then Provera to bring on a cycle. I then took Clomid on that very first cycle, and got pregnant with Colby.

I was very specific with my treatment this time. In point form, this is what I did. This was just what I felt would work for me, and it did, as I got to 36+1 before delivering:
-asprin and Fragmin from 4.5 weeks
-Prometrium suppositories taken rectally, twice daily, until about 33 weeks, at which time I started weaning off of them
-Metformin was continued until about 26/27 weeks
-Sharodkur cerclage was placed at 14 weeks
-Indocid was given post surgery to stop uterine contractions
-I was given free reign to take Flagyl whenever I thought I had BV. I knew the signs, so my Dr trusted me with and open ended prescription. I took it after the surgery, and a couple of other times, usually once every 3 weeks, up until about 24 weeks, when I never noticed any other symptoms again
-NO internal exams! Not a one!
-NO internal ultrasounds
-for yeast infection I used the one time Canestan capsule, placed in the vagina with sterile hands only, no applicator
-NO panty liners, to decrease the chances of a YI
-ate yogurt with pro biotics every day, even though many people say it doesn't work
-found a pro biotic at Wal Mart in Canada, called RePhresh Pro-B, I think. Took it every day; its supposed to prevent YI and BV, and I never did get either after starting it. Co-incidence or not??
-drank decaf tea, at least a cup, every day, to prevent UTIs. The tannins help the bacteria stop adhering to the bladder wall. Cranberry juice and blueberry juice work too.
-Bed rest in the hospital from 21-24 weeks.
-bed rest in Vancouver from 26-31 weeks
-ultrasounds performed every other week to check cervical length abdominally
-finally submitted to a speculum exam and swabs at 33+4 I think
-NST's done twice a week from 30 weeks on, and then three times a week from about 35 weeks on

I think that was about it. My Drs were very good at following my lead... Well my OB at least. The MFMs weren't so great... :(

I got to 35+4 before I started failing bio-physical profiles. By the time the c-section was performed, I had been having contractions on and off for about a week and a half. I'd had some spotting. by 35+5, I was effaced, and had no cervix left above the stitch, and the stitch was pulling and under pressure. It never gave out though, although it was coming close, they feel. It was removed after the c-section was done.

Colby is home, after being born at 36+1 and staying in the NICU for 12 days.


----------



## rensben

Hi everyone,

I've been offline for a bit and haven't updated or commented in a week or so. My husband came home on a surprise visit from Afganistan because we all thought I was going to go into labour last week. Well, I did not and he left again today :( I am now 34 weeks and holding! I am scheduled to have my stitch taken out on July 13th (35 weeks) because there is almost nothing left of my cervix and I feel pulling when I get contractions. They will keep me for 24 hours after the removal to see if I go into labour. If not, then I go back home and wait it out. Anyone know what the average length of time is before going into labour? I am thinking a week but maybe not...any ideas? Hope you are all well!


----------



## Jule71

Sherri- Thank you so much for sharing your experiences and your successful plan. I am sorry you've been through so much, but now you have a healthy baby boy, CONGRATS, you did it!!! You are very lucky and being your own advocate and being pro-active (along with a supportive OB) got you so far. 

May I ask you a few questions? I know you are busy with a newborn, so there is no rush. 

I know this is a little tmi, but how exactly did you do your prometrium rectally? Did you use gloves or just used clean fingers? Did you push up high or just enough to get it in there? What dose were you on? I'm on 200mg/day and I am interested in doing it rectally instead of vaginally or orally. Do you know if it still works as well orally? What are the benefits of doing them rectally? I haven't heard many people do it rectally, so am curious.

Also, what were your signs of BV compared to YI? I am fighting a YI right now and have been off and on for awhile. I think I will get some of that rephresh pro B and see if it helps. My Dr did swabs and everything comes back negative for BV but I am petrified of developing it. I have no knowledge of ever having it, so not sure of the symptoms, but I guess it's almost the same as a YI.

May I ask why you didn't take over the counter yeast infection pill? Canesten has one and you don't need an rx for it. My MFM said I could try that or he'd give me an rx for Diflucan if my YI doesn't clear up with Monistat (which I'm taking now)

What kind of yogurt did you eat? I'm in BC as well and we have same brands of yogurt. I'm on Liberte plain organic and also eat Activia. I'm also drinking sugarless cranberry juice, the expensive kind, not the Ocean Spray kind.

Thank you for your help and Congrats on your new baby boy Colby!

Julia


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

Since I've never gotten this far before and the stitch feeling is also new, I was wondering if you could help me.

I feel kinda odd today. Like a big water balloon is in my belly only it feels full from below the belly button to the pelvic area. Is this something to be concerned about? I know this sounds kind of silly, but it feels like it could pop while I'm sitting back in bed. 

I'm also feeling kind of like a burning sensation while I pee. Last time it had to do with the white thread that came out. This time I'm wondering if it could be a pulling feeling. :shrug:

It could be that she just weighs more which is what I'm guessing, but it feels fully from the lower abdomen and in the lower back area. I don't know when they start to move upward, but I don't see any sign of moving past the belly button for some reason. 

Just thought I'd get your take on it as I don't honestly know if this is something to call to get checked on or not. I don't want to keep going there weekly alarmed. Obviously I think she's hit the stitch. At least that's what it feels like.


----------



## Jule71

Hi R,

It sounds like your little Amelia is very low right now causing some pressure. My little guy is still very very low and I can remember with my DD she was always low too. I don't remember her ever being up above my pelvis, tbh. I think that she is getting bigger and causing you to feel more uncomfortable.

BUT-if something feels 'off' then it wouldn't hurt to just give your Dr a call at least.. it could be nothing, but it could be something... If in doubt, check it out is my new motto. The thing that is making me wonder that it could be something is the burning when you pee. I know you are getting treated for uti, so probably just that, but I'm not sure.

Hopefully others will chime in with their opinions and make you feel better. I'm on another message board that is for women with IC ONLY and there are a lot of very supportive women there who are going through the same. Would you like me to PM you the link? 

Keep us posted on how you feeling.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Jules. I thought it was her getting bigger. My husband an RN, mentioned that the cervix and lower back get a heavy feeling because of the change of the baby. I bet that's what I'm feeling. As for the burning, last time it happened I lose the dissolving stitch, so I'm wondering if she's just gotten so heavy that she's at the stitch and it's pulling a bit. I have a sono next Friday so I'm sure we'll see if anything is up.

In the meantime, I think I'm just going to get some cranberry pills and keep downing the yogurt. I'm going to see if that Rephresh is something we get here in the states.

Rensben, aww, must have been lovely to see hubby. Sad to see him go again though. :cry: Will he get to come back in July again?

As far as the stitch issue, I'm not sure about timing. I know I was told with 17P injections and the stitch (they'll both come out at 36wks) It could be a weeks time before we start having contractions for labor though I've seen quite a few women make it to 40wks. We're guessing Amelia will be here sometime between mid Sept and her actual Due date in Oct. would LOVE Oct. But as long as she's healthy I'd rather her here at any healthy gestation date. 

Please keep us posted dear. Goodness I cant believe it! :hugs:


----------



## Jule71

Mommy's Angel said:


> Thanks Jules. I thought it was her getting bigger. My husband an RN, mentioned that the cervix and lower back get a heavy feeling because of the change of the baby. I bet that's what I'm feeling. As for the burning, last time it happened I lose the dissolving stitch, so I'm wondering if she's just gotten so heavy that she's at the stitch and it's pulling a bit. I have a sono next Friday so I'm sure we'll see if anything is up.
> 
> In the meantime, I think I'm just going to get some cranberry pills and keep downing the yogurt. I'm going to see if that Rephresh is something we get here in the states.
> 
> Rensben, aww, must have been lovely to see hubby. Sad to see him go again though. :cry: Will he get to come back in July again?
> 
> As far as the stitch issue, I'm not sure about timing. I know I was told with 17P injections and the stitch (they'll both come out at 36wks) It could be a weeks time before we start having contractions for labor though I've seen quite a few women make it to 40wks. We're guessing Amelia will be here sometime between mid Sept and her actual Due date in Oct. would LOVE Oct. But as long as she's healthy I'd rather her here at any healthy gestation date.
> 
> Please keep us posted dear. Goodness I cant believe it! :hugs:

Lucky you to have a DH who's an RN :winkwink:

You definitely can get rephresh pro B in the States... I think CVS or Walgreens has it... check their website and it will give you a list of where they sell it.


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Thanks to everyone for your kind words. I'm afraid there us not much more I can say at the moment as I don't have much more knowledge or experience regarding cerclages and the like at the moment. 
We are seeing our consultant next month so we will see what he has to say and what our options are for the future. I'm sure I will be on here again asking questions after that..
From what I have read on here it looks like you are all very strong, brave and determined women-I hope I can be like you if and when we try again for another child.
You are also all very supportive and kind and I am very glad I found this thread.
I will post again when I have more news and in the meantime I will keep up to date with all your news.
Lots of love and luck to everyone!
xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - what you feel is ok hun, bubs is getting bigger, and after 24wks you do begin to feel the "bowling ball! sensation as the weight of the baby makes itself known. It's a sensation you'll get used to, and feels weird because this is new to you and because you have the added anxiety of preterm birth. Just keep resting hun, you will get there xxx

Sherri - brilliant news that Colby arrived safely and with a relatively short stay in the NICU. Take care of yourself honey, and enjoy your LO. Pics would be lovely when you have a moment to post ;) xxx

Rensben, you are doing so well hun. Once the stitch is out, you may actually contract fairly quickly, only because you have a sensitive uterus. Under normal circumstances most women actually make it to term after stitch removal - the uterus has to contract to dilate the cervix fully before baby can come out at that stage. You might still go on for several weeks tho, because it isn't predictable, and your contractions may not be strong enough to dilate you as much as is necessary. Fingers crossed for you hun, you are a star!!! xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Hi MA - what you feel is ok hun, bubs is getting bigger, and after 24wks you do begin to feel the "bowling ball! sensation as the weight of the baby makes itself known. It's a sensation you'll get used to, and feels weird because this is new to you and because you have the added anxiety of preterm birth. Just keep resting hun, you will get there xxx
> 
> Sherri - brilliant news that Colby arrived safely and with a relatively short stay in the NICU. Take care of yourself honey, and enjoy your LO. Pics would be lovely when you have a moment to post ;) xxx
> 
> Rensben, you are doing so well hun. Once the stitch is out, you may actually contract fairly quickly, only because you have a sensitive uterus. Under normal circumstances most women actually make it to term after stitch removal - the uterus has to contract to dilate the cervix fully before baby can come out at that stage. You might still go on for several weeks tho, because it isn't predictable, and your contractions may not be strong enough to dilate you as much as is necessary. Fingers crossed for you hun, you are a star!!! xxx

Thanks so much. I kinda figured that was what it was. I started feeling it about a day or two ago and yesterday as I was riding in the car kind of off the cervix I just felt odd. Last night walking to the bathroom felt HEAVY. :rofl: Wasn't sure what it was since I've never been this far. Had hoped she'd move up and place some of the weight in the middle where my muscles are stronger but from what I've noticed and what Doug as an RN told me, these muscles aren't used to the new weight and thus are kinda weak.

As for timing. Gee wiz, You can't plan a THING. :lol: Everyone keeps asking when I'm due. Ugh, in all likelihood maybe October, but with no guarantees I suppose anytime. :haha: We're guessing between mid Sept. up to my due date in Oct. Will be interesting to see. I'd LOVE to take bets. :rofl: 

Good luck Rensben. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## sham1

Hi MA, I'm glad you posted about the heavy feeling! A couple of days after I had my stitch put in at 21 weeks, the baby shifted to a very low position. My whole stomach changed shape and I had a very, very heavy feeling when walking, took days to get used to. I've had 2 check-ups since then and all is fine, the baby is in a low position but head is not engaged and he's not causing my cervix any pressure, in fact my cervix has lengthened since I had it done! I still have the sensation but I'm used to it now and I wear a maternity belt as much as possible when out and about. I'm not sure about the burning sensation when you pee I'd check with your midwife. Shamara xx


----------



## ejsmom

rensben said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been offline for a bit and haven't updated or commented in a week or so. My husband came home on a surprise visit from Afganistan because we all thought I was going to go into labour last week. Well, I did not and he left again today :( I am now 34 weeks and holding! I am scheduled to have my stitch taken out on July 13th (35 weeks) because there is almost nothing left of my cervix and I feel pulling when I get contractions. They will keep me for 24 hours after the removal to see if I go into labour. If not, then I go back home and wait it out. Anyone know what the average length of time is before going into labour? I am thinking a week but maybe not...any ideas? Hope you are all well!

With my last two cerclage removals, I went for about a week. This time, we'll see. I am having my third one removed 7/8. I am going to be monitored for a bit and then we'll take from there. I am also measuring small so who knows...:shrug:
Good luck to you..


----------



## rensben

ejsmom said:


> rensben said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been offline for a bit and haven't updated or commented in a week or so. My husband came home on a surprise visit from Afganistan because we all thought I was going to go into labour last week. Well, I did not and he left again today :( I am now 34 weeks and holding! I am scheduled to have my stitch taken out on July 13th (35 weeks) because there is almost nothing left of my cervix and I feel pulling when I get contractions. They will keep me for 24 hours after the removal to see if I go into labour. If not, then I go back home and wait it out. Anyone know what the average length of time is before going into labour? I am thinking a week but maybe not...any ideas? Hope you are all well!
> 
> With my last two cerclage removals, I went for about a week. This time, we'll see. I am having my third one removed 7/8. I am going to be monitored for a bit and then we'll take from there. I am also measuring small so who knows...:shrug:
> Good luck to you..Click to expand...

Hi there,

Thanks for your response! May I ask how much cervix you had left when they took out your cerclage? I am down to 1.5 and 1cm dilated below the stitch. Baby's head is resting on the cervix but is not engaged. good luck to you too!

Thanks Lizzie...really don't know what to expect. Contractions have eased off in the last few days which I find weird. I am up and about as normal and I think I have less contractions than when I was on modified bed rest. Is this possible? Looks like I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## ejsmom

rensben said:


> ejsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rensben said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been offline for a bit and haven't updated or commented in a week or so. My husband came home on a surprise visit from Afganistan because we all thought I was going to go into labour last week. Well, I did not and he left again today :( I am now 34 weeks and holding! I am scheduled to have my stitch taken out on July 13th (35 weeks) because there is almost nothing left of my cervix and I feel pulling when I get contractions. They will keep me for 24 hours after the removal to see if I go into labour. If not, then I go back home and wait it out. Anyone know what the average length of time is before going into labour? I am thinking a week but maybe not...any ideas? Hope you are all well!
> 
> With my last two cerclage removals, I went for about a week. This time, we'll see. I am having my third one removed 7/8. I am going to be monitored for a bit and then we'll take from there. I am also measuring small so who knows...:shrug:
> Good luck to you..Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your response! May I ask how much cervix you had left when they took out your cerclage? I am down to 1.5 and 1cm dilated below the stitch. Baby's head is resting on the cervix but is not engaged. good luck to you too!
> 
> Thanks Lizzie...really don't know what to expect. Contractions have eased off in the last few days which I find weird. I am up and about as normal and I think I have less contractions than when I was on modified bed rest. Is this possible? Looks like I'll just have to wait and see!Click to expand...

With my last one, I was just over 1.8cm or so, when the cerclage was taken, I changed to 1cm dilated but held strong for about a week. I went in for induction (funny enough) and was 5cm dilated already. I will let you know what happens tomorrow. I haven't had a cervical length for about 1 1/2 months now..not sure where I stand there.


----------



## rensben

Hi everyone,

Well, it won't be long now. I go in at 8am tomorrow to get my cerclage removed! I am now 35 weeks. The doctor thinks there is a 50/50 chance I'll go into labour immediately and if not then probably within a week or so. I can't believe I have made it this far!! I'm hoping to hold out for another week so she can be born at 36 weeks. To be honest, the thought of going to 40 weeks is a little concerning...it's 35 degress here and I am sooooo uncomfortable..but that's me just being selfish. Wish me luck everyone!!! Hope everyone is doing great!xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone - you all ok? It's been very quiet on here lately.

Ren - good luck for tomorrow sweet. Everything crossed for you ;) I am certain all will be well, and your LO just may surprise you and stay in now for the duration. Even with no cervix left, a a 35wk baby doesn't just fall out of a cervix dilated by a few cms. I feel is she were going to come she would have done, stitch or no. Good luck darlin xxx

PS - ladies, I began bleeding off and on over the weekend, so it seems the miscarriage is now inevitable. A scan Thursday will confirm. Tbh, I am relieved to finally be getting closure - there is nothing worse than falsely waiting and hoping. We will be trying again in a month or so, this experience has definitely confirmed we would like to have one final baby...............if we are to be blessed again that is xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Hi everyone - you all ok? It's been very quiet on here lately.
> 
> Ren - good luck for tomorrow sweet. Everything crossed for you ;) I am certain all will be well, and your LO just may surprise you and stay in now for the duration. Even with no cervix left, a a 35wk baby doesn't just fall out of a cervix dilated by a few cms. I feel is she were going to come she would have done, stitch or no. Good luck darlin xxx
> 
> PS - ladies, I began bleeding off and on over the weekend, so it seems the miscarriage is now inevitable. A scan Thursday will confirm. Tbh, I am relieved to finally be getting closure - there is nothing worse than falsely waiting and hoping. We will be trying again in a month or so, this experience has definitely confirmed we would like to have one final baby...............if we are to be blessed again that is xxx

Oh dear. So sorry Lizzie. :hugs: Breaks my heart. It's bitter-sweet, but it seems as though this has encouraged one more opportunity to extend your family. I only wish you didn't have to go through this experience. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Rensben. WTG!:happydance: I'm looking forward to seeing if your little one will surprise the heck out of you and go to term. :haha: What a blessing and encouragement that you've passed your fear of your last early milestone and are getting much further. Can't WAIT to finally see pics of this little blessing! \o/ 

AFM, I'm 27wks 2 days and almost hit my second goal of 28wks.:happydance: What a relief! This weekend we bought a cream color area rug for Amelia's room and cleared it out. It's started my dreaming! We pay for the furniture next weekend and then it will be delivered two weeks thereafter. I have a baby shower Sept. 3rd and it's freaking me out. I'm excited but to think I'll be 34wks just can't believe it. Of course what goes through my mind is our dear friend who also had her shower at 34wks and her water broke that night.

At least she got to a healthy weight for the baby so I'm not all that worried. The mere fact I'm beyond viability now has me pretty excited!:happydance:

We went mini van shopping. Haven't found anything yet BUT, Amelia is kicking harder now and Doug was able to feel her kick. It was AMAZING watching his face as he was interacting with her. Just beautiful and blesses my heart!

Friday I have another sono. It's been 5wks so I can't WAIT to see Amelia and how she's doing. It won't be internally which I'm fine with. The less we put up there the better.:winkwink: I've been pretty exhausted lately and not at all sleeping good at night. Can't pinpoint why but it hasn't been fun. Lets face it, I'm moody. My poor husband is a saint!

Hoping everyone else is doing well. :hug:


----------



## rensben

Hello!

Well I am back from the hospital. Cerclage was taken out yesterday. I am 2cm dilated and have about 1cm left of cervix. The baby is low and pressing down. The docs think I'll go another week or 2. I'm getting quite impatient! Will let you all know when I go into labour..if I can. Hope you are all well!


----------



## sham1

Rensben! Exciting! How far are you again?


----------



## sham1

Lizzie, I'm sorry to hear that. I still have faith that you will be able to try and again with success so when you're ready, go for it xx


----------



## lsh2010

Hi,

Not really sure what I'm asking, but I've had issues with my cervix due to several pre-cancerous cell treatments and D&C's etc. I've been taking progesterone pessaries since 16 weeks, no funnelling of the cervix but the lengths have changed!

12w - 2.2cm
18w - 2.7cm
20w 5d - 3.4cm (woo hoo)
24w 2d - 2.6cm :cry:

Is it odd that it's shortening after it started to get long again? I have another scan next week to see if it's changed again! Is there anything I can do to take some pressure off the cervix? The baby is really low as well, always in my pelvis!! 

My consultant initially said to me he would be happy if I can get to 34 weeks but now he is looking at getting me to 32 weeks :-( what's the chances for the baby if born that early?


----------



## rensben

Hello Ish,

Welcome to the thread. There are lots of women here who can give you good advice so you've come to the right place! To begin with 2.6 is actually pretty good and there is a good chance that you could stay that way for a while especially with bed rest or even modified bed rest. Has your doctor recommended it? If not, I would suggest you still rest as much as possible. It really does work. I was at 2.5 at 24 weeks as well (although with a cerclage) and it stayed that way through to 33 weeks. I am now 35 + 2 dys and had my stitch out 2 days ago. Just waiting for baby now. I have a son who was born at 30 weeks after having an emergency stitch placed at 20 weeks and he did really well. We had a 7 weeks stay at the hospital but he was just fine and is now a perfectly healthy 16 month old. I'm sure the other ladies will expand on what I've said but I wish you the best of luck and be sure to keep us posted!


----------



## mum2rugrats

hiya i have been reading this forum for a while, and im starting to lose hope that im going to get to term.
Here is my story. Ive had two 'normal' pregnancys first waters broke at 38 weeks was induced via drip as didnt contract, second waters broke at 39 weeks had to be induced again. I found out i was pregnant again may 2010 at 19 weeks my waters broke they wanted to see if my waters would replenish themselves so i was mointered carefully and scanned weekly when i got to 22 weeks i had a scan at sheffield hospital and was basically told i barely had any waters left and they couldnt see if my little boy had kidneys or not and his lungs would be very poorly if he was born and i could get poorly too. I ended up medically terminated pregnancy at 22 weeks 3 days. When i found out i was pregnant in may i was told id be given a scan at 16 weeks to check baby and a cervical scan as a precaution everything was fine. I was given another one at 20 weeks. Ive since found my measurements were cervix measuring 20mm?? and it was funnelling 29% there was a 5mm wrote down aswell??? i was taken into theatre that night given a ga and had a emergency shirodkar put in. That was 5 weeks ago now ive had a few utis since but made sure ive had swabs done for infection. I saw my consultant today to check on things ive been booked in for a growth scan at 28 weeks as i am measuring 3 weeks more and my placenta was low at 20 week scan. Ive obviously been drinking alot of water to try get rid of these utis, i asked him about bedrest he said rest when i can but not to worry too much as if baby is going to come then he will, also he doesnt want to check my cervical length as he doesnt want to mess around to much up there, he said he is feeling hopeful as its been 5 weeks since having stitch in. Im feeling so down in dumps today as ive also been told i have spd i just feel like my body is letting me down im so desperate to bring this little one home :( :(


----------



## sjulias67

Sorry to post again. Just thought this thread related more to my circumstance.


I am 37 years old and lost my angel at 18 weeks 2 days. I had found out in mid April that I was pregnant. I have 9 year old and had a healthy pregnancy,though I dilated very fast and had a short labor with my first child.

I spotted a little for a day in the second month(dark brow). Had severe morning sickness. Things started easing out after 3rd month. I had excess vaginal discharge during this pregnancy and had to use pads everyday. Mentioned it to the nurse and she said it was fine. Pap smear was done and the test was normal.

Had an appointment with the Genetic counselor on July1st and on June 30th when I returned back from work. There was red blood on my pad. Called the doctor on duty, he said that if it not heavy, I could wait till the morning to have an ultrasound. That whole night I had white discharge with streaks of blood, but not heavy.

Went with DH for the ultrasound and the doctor said that my cervix had dilated and opened 2.5 cm. She forwarded me to the labor and delivery unit for a cerclage.

The doctor at the labor and delivery unit said that the sac had come down and it was a inevitable miscarriage. She said that she cannot put a cerclage 
as I was bleeding(tough it was very minimal) and there was not way to save the pregnancy, either I could induce the labor or go home and come back in emergency. DH and I decided to induce the labor.

I am having after thoughts about it now. Should I have come back home and waited to see if the bleeding would have stopped. The doctor was not very encouraging about pushing the sac back in and putting a stitch.

I have tried to talk to the doctor whether this miscarriage was due to incompetent cervix. She doesn't think so, as I have had no procedures done on my cervix and my first pregnancy was fine. I asked her whether she would monitor me in my next pregnancy for the opening of the cervix and she says that it is not incompetent cervix.

The chromosome results are not in yet, but I am going crazy, totally scared as I feel totally hopeless that I won't have a doctor who would monitor me in the next pregnancy and fearful that I will lose another pregnancy.

I have tried calling around to OB/GYN who deal in high risk obstetrics and am not finding many. 

Any advise would help


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sjulias67 said:


> Sorry to post again. Just thought this thread related more to my circumstance.
> 
> 
> I am 37 years old and lost my angel at 18 weeks 2 days. I had found out in mid April that I was pregnant. I have 9 year old and had a healthy pregnancy,though I dilated very fast and had a short labor with my first child.
> 
> I spotted a little for a day in the second month(dark brow). Had severe morning sickness. Things started easing out after 3rd month. I had excess vaginal discharge during this pregnancy and had to use pads everyday. Mentioned it to the nurse and she said it was fine. Pap smear was done and the test was normal.
> 
> Had an appointment with the Genetic counselor on July1st and on June 30th when I returned back from work. There was red blood on my pad. Called the doctor on duty, he said that if it not heavy, I could wait till the morning to have an ultrasound. That whole night I had white discharge with streaks of blood, but not heavy.
> 
> Went with DH for the ultrasound and the doctor said that my cervix had dilated and opened 2.5 cm. She forwarded me to the labor and delivery unit for a cerclage.
> 
> The doctor at the labor and delivery unit said that the sac had come down and it was a inevitable miscarriage. She said that she cannot put a cerclage
> as I was bleeding(tough it was very minimal) and there was not way to save the pregnancy, either I could induce the labor or go home and come back in emergency. DH and I decided to induce the labor.
> 
> I am having after thoughts about it now. Should I have come back home and waited to see if the bleeding would have stopped. The doctor was not very encouraging about pushing the sac back in and putting a stitch.
> 
> I have tried to talk to the doctor whether this miscarriage was due to incompetent cervix. She doesn't think so, as I have had no procedures done on my cervix and my first pregnancy was fine. I asked her whether she would monitor me in my next pregnancy for the opening of the cervix and she says that it is not incompetent cervix.
> 
> The chromosome results are not in yet, but I am going crazy, totally scared as I feel totally hopeless that I won't have a doctor who would monitor me in the next pregnancy and fearful that I will lose another pregnancy.
> 
> I have tried calling around to OB/GYN who deal in high risk obstetrics and am not finding many.
> 
> Any advise would help

I'm not sure where your located whether the U.S. or elsewhere but could you possibly be looking for the wrong Dr.? My High Risk is a Perinatologist. Could you look it up like that? Do you have a hospital nearby that has NICU? They would be able to give you the names of their perinatologist. They do high risk.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!! Finally some good news! :happydance:

Sonogram shows that while I'm still funneling slightly my cervical length went up a tiny bit. So I'm now at 2.5cm's :happydance:

She weighs in at 2.5 lbs and measures exactly 27wks 6 dys. So Amelia is right on schedule!

Had a great discussion with the perinatologist and she is encouraged that the combination of cerclage and 17P are working AWESOME for me. Obviously we'll see what happens the next few weeks, but all is well. Amelia isn't at the stitch yet and it's AMAZING to see how well this is working.

She said that if I want to I can go to my cousins wedding a couple hours away but she doesn't want me dancing too hard or causing myself any strain so if I don't feel it can be done...don't do it! WOWEE what a change. 

My shower is two weeks later at 34wks. Should be very interesting! I said I would celebrate when we got to 28wks and looks like tomorrow's the day, though we used to count Sunday as the official start of the gestational wk. 

When we left, I was SO happy I could just cry and dance. :haha: After my loss with Jackson I felt so heartbroken that we'd never reach a healthy delivery and it made me :wacko: and neurotic until we've finally reached this point. :cry: 

I'm EXTREMELY moody these days and can't seem to find a position to sleep that's comfortable but WOW...these are normal pregnancy symptoms. It feels good to reach a normal point right now. :cry:

Still having appointments every two weeks and waiting for the pediatric cardiologist to confirm that Amelia DOESN'T have VSD. I cannot BELIEVE there is only 12wks left to term. \o/


----------



## sjulias67

Mommy's Angel said:


> sjulias67 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to post again. Just thought this thread related more to my circumstance.
> 
> 
> I am 37 years old and lost my angel at 18 weeks 2 days. I had found out in mid April that I was pregnant. I have 9 year old and had a healthy pregnancy,though I dilated very fast and had a short labor with my first child.
> 
> I spotted a little for a day in the second month(dark brow). Had severe morning sickness. Things started easing out after 3rd month. I had excess vaginal discharge during this pregnancy and had to use pads everyday. Mentioned it to the nurse and she said it was fine. Pap smear was done and the test was normal.
> 
> Had an appointment with the Genetic counselor on July1st and on June 30th when I returned back from work. There was red blood on my pad. Called the doctor on duty, he said that if it not heavy, I could wait till the morning to have an ultrasound. That whole night I had white discharge with streaks of blood, but not heavy.
> 
> Went with DH for the ultrasound and the doctor said that my cervix had dilated and opened 2.5 cm. She forwarded me to the labor and delivery unit for a cerclage.
> 
> The doctor at the labor and delivery unit said that the sac had come down and it was a inevitable miscarriage. She said that she cannot put a cerclage
> as I was bleeding(tough it was very minimal) and there was not way to save the pregnancy, either I could induce the labor or go home and come back in emergency. DH and I decided to induce the labor.
> 
> I am having after thoughts about it now. Should I have come back home and waited to see if the bleeding would have stopped. The doctor was not very encouraging about pushing the sac back in and putting a stitch.
> 
> I have tried to talk to the doctor whether this miscarriage was due to incompetent cervix. She doesn't think so, as I have had no procedures done on my cervix and my first pregnancy was fine. I asked her whether she would monitor me in my next pregnancy for the opening of the cervix and she says that it is not incompetent cervix.
> 
> The chromosome results are not in yet, but I am going crazy, totally scared as I feel totally hopeless that I won't have a doctor who would monitor me in the next pregnancy and fearful that I will lose another pregnancy.
> 
> I have tried calling around to OB/GYN who deal in high risk obstetrics and am not finding many.
> 
> Any advise would help
> 
> I'm not sure where your located whether the U.S. or elsewhere but could you possibly be looking for the wrong Dr.? My High Risk is a Perinatologist. Could you look it up like that? Do you have a hospital nearby that has NICU? They would be able to give you the names of their perinatologist. They do high risk.Click to expand...

I am located in the suburbs of MA. I am not able to find any perinatologist closer by to my house(not within 30 miles). I would need to travel to Boston to schedule such appointments which doesn't look feasible. My PCP suggests that I choose a normal OB/GYN and they will link up with a perinatologist and check out a plan.

But since the Doctor who did the MC was not even ready to think of incompetent cervix, I am feeling very helpless.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

It's Def. something many of us have had to fight for. Let me put it this way, When I knew I was pregnant and started researching everything...I happened across this forum and NEW that I had IC. The Dr.'s kept telling me I didn't and in fact had only PTL so they gave me 17P injections (at least they started THOSE) but refused me everytime I asked for a preventative stitch at 14wks. I LITERALLY sat in the office with one perinatologist in the practice and argued with him for an hour as to WHY I believed I needed that stitch at 14wks while he kept giving me statistics and warnings as to why they refused to do "prophylactic" stitches. 

EVERY week I told them I wanted to be monitored. They brought me in every two weeks until they started to see my cervical length go from 3cm's down to 2cm's. Luckily once I hit 3cm's I DEMANDED weekly transvaginal ultrasounds because had I NOT, Amelia may not be here just like her brother. I would have lost her at 22wks. At 19wks I went from 3cm's to 2cm's in LESS than 5 days. 

Make sure you get copies of all lab reports and hospital/Dr. office material that may be of help next time. When your pregnant make sure you keep those records and demand the Dr. in charge here your concern and monitor you with TVU's. Even if they don't work on your behalf, it's up to YOU to be your own advocate and that of your baby. For MONTHS I've been considered a bitch. Excuse the word ladies. The nurse stood outside the door when I was arguing with the Dr. for an hour and couldn't BELIEVE I was taking up HIS and THEIR time when there were more important patients. At 19wks they had to eat Crow as they sat there telling me that it INDEED looks as though it was IC along with PTL.

When I demanded that I lost some kind of stitch, the nurses kept telling me it was mucus and that I was Nuts. They looked and later found it was a dissoliving stitch that only 1 Dr. in the practice uses but they hadn't known about. Had I not had this thread to share my concerns with, I wouldn't have been equipped to handle these medical teams when I knew something was either wrong or they were missing something.

Finally they kept telling me their reason behind treating me this time for PTL is because there was no evidence I had IC because of the sonogram I had two days prior to giving birth to our son at 22wks. I told them the sonogram was done topically and NOT transvaginally. The only way to tell with accuracy is by TVU's to check the length of ones cervix. In the end, I proved them wrong. Of course it was by the Grace of God that He led me to research and become my own advocate. NOT to say Dr.'s don't have knowledge...but sometimes we need to be proactive in our own care and advocate for our health when we know our bodies best. :winkwink:

Good luck. I know it sounds scary but it CAN be done. Many of us have fought for the kind of medical care we deserve concerning our babies and the experiences we've had. Take action and don't let ANYONE tell you that it CAN'T be done. Make them monitor you or find someone who will! :hugs:


----------



## sjulias67

Mommy's Angel said:


> It's Def. something many of us have had to fight for. Let me put it this way, When I knew I was pregnant and started researching everything...I happened across this forum and NEW that I had IC. The Dr.'s kept telling me I didn't and in fact had only PTL so they gave me 17P injections (at least they started THOSE) but refused me everytime I asked for a preventative stitch at 14wks. I LITERALLY sat in the office with one perinatologist in the practice and argued with him for an hour as to WHY I believed I needed that stitch at 14wks while he kept giving me statistics and warnings as to why they refused to do "prophylactic" stitches.
> 
> EVERY week I told them I wanted to be monitored. They brought me in every two weeks until they started to see my cervical length go from 3cm's down to 2cm's. Luckily once I hit 3cm's I DEMANDED weekly transvaginal ultrasounds because had I NOT, Amelia may not be here just like her brother. I would have lost her at 22wks. At 19wks I went from 3cm's to 2cm's in LESS than 5 days.
> 
> Make sure you get copies of all lab reports and hospital/Dr. office material that may be of help next time. When your pregnant make sure you keep those records and demand the Dr. in charge here your concern and monitor you with TVU's. Even if they don't work on your behalf, it's up to YOU to be your own advocate and that of your baby. For MONTHS I've been considered a bitch. Excuse the word ladies. The nurse stood outside the door when I was arguing with the Dr. for an hour and couldn't BELIEVE I was taking up HIS and THEIR time when there were more important patients. At 19wks they had to eat Crow as they sat there telling me that it INDEED looks as though it was IC along with PTL.
> 
> When I demanded that I lost some kind of stitch, the nurses kept telling me it was mucus and that I was Nuts. They looked and later found it was a dissoliving stitch that only 1 Dr. in the practice uses but they hadn't known about. Had I not had this thread to share my concerns with, I wouldn't have been equipped to handle these medical teams when I knew something was either wrong or they were missing something.
> 
> Finally they kept telling me their reason behind treating me this time for PTL is because there was no evidence I had IC because of the sonogram I had two days prior to giving birth to our son at 22wks. I told them the sonogram was done topically and NOT transvaginally. The only way to tell with accuracy is by TVU's to check the length of ones cervix. In the end, I proved them wrong. Of course it was by the Grace of God that He led me to research and become my own advocate. NOT to say Dr.'s don't have knowledge...but sometimes we need to be proactive in our own care and advocate for our health when we know our bodies best. :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck. I know it sounds scary but it CAN be done. Many of us have fought for the kind of medical care we deserve concerning our babies and the experiences we've had. Take action and don't let ANYONE tell you that it CAN'T be done. Make them monitor you or find someone who will! :hugs:

Thanks a lot for your reassuring words. Only if I had found this forum before my induced labor. I would have tried to force to put an emergent cerclage and save my angel maybe. The doctor just did not give hope, said it was a goner. 

Can I ask you experienced ladies - If my sac was in the vagina and I was bleeding, does it mean my membranes were funneling and rupturing? Had any of you ladies still had a cerclage put it? 

I know it doesn't help thinking of the past, but I want to be ready for the next.


----------



## sham1

Hi MA, just wanted to say hi and congrats that your cervix is reacting well to the stitch. Your story is similar to mine. My cervix was down to 1.4 before the stitch and now up to 3.5 with it and progesterone. You're also due 3 days before me (i'm due on October 11th), all the best hun x


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to ask, im now 33 weeks and 4 days and im still on 400g Progesterone pessaries every night - i will stop taking them at 35 weeks. Everyone i have spoken to has either finished taking them at 30 weeks or is on half the dose. So i just wanted to check if what im doin is ok! A private doctor gave them to me and i am no longer under his care 
x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

St. Julias. Your right. Going back to the past will only make the healing process harder. You'll be creating reasons in your head of how you could have saved the little one. I went through it too. I lost my mucus plug at a rest stop after my father in law had road rage. Things went downhill from there. Somehow my cervix must have changed which is the reason the mucus plug went. After that I had SEVERE BV and kept telling the nurse practitioner who kept giving me cream even though I kept telling her it wasnt working. The BV creeped up the cervix where there wasn't any mucus plug to protect from bacteria and the BV caused infection thus causing my amniotic sac to bulge. It was a chain reaction. Found out two days after we found out Jackson was a boy that I was 3cm's dialated and the attending at the hospital told me that at 22wks, NICU wouldn't step in to save our little boy. We were given the option to keep my legs up or go home but they'd do nothing more until the morning Dr. came. We decided to go home.....bout a minute after the attending asked me if I was "sure" because I could potentially have my baby in the tub at home. ((WHAT WAS SHE THINKING)). I went 24 hours before the perinatologist called me in right away. Turns out that 24hours was crucial and the attending should have given me a few different meds to stop infection and then they could have possibly cerclaged.

When I told the nurse practitioner I lost my mucus plug at 16wks ...had SHE listened to me, I should have had an antibacterial suppository put in and a cerclage ...Jackson may have still been here if early intervention taken place.

I could blame myself for not catching it, not knowing enough all I want, but it's not going to change the end result. I've come to terms that Jackson Jeffrey is ALIVE in heaven waiting for me and that I'm walking toward him one day. It's not the same as him being here in our lives...but at least I know He's safe with Jesus and I WILL see him again. 

That knowledge DID however equip me to fight for the medical care I needed. It won't bring Jackson back, but thanks to God and those who've helped equip me both in here and in reading material...I was able to fight for the things I thought were best for Amelia and I and it saved her life when she may have passed the SAME way Jackson did had I not demanded monitoring and intervention.

Now, with that said, it sounds as though your amniotic sac had already started buldging. I've had experience with this and by then, without antibiotics and certain medications it's almost impossible to change. Maybe the other ladies can give their knowledge on that. I also know that while in the hospital this time for a cerclage, My neighbor in the bed next to me lost her baby because they tried to do a cerclage when things had already taken place. Her amniotic sac had already buldged....What happened is that her membranes broke open and the baby's heartbeat stopped. She was in tears and having gone through it myself while also WAITING for the procedure myself...I was panicked and in tears....They rushed her to labor and delivery and knew enough to get me out of the room.

It's something I'll NEVER forget. In my opinion something similar could have happened to you or I with our losses had they tried cerclaging when the amniotic sac had buldged and/or ruptured. It would have prolonged things and maybe made them worse with more infection.

Progesterone should help keep inflammation from infection away next time and you can argue your point for a stitch for 14wks or at least have them monitor you closely so they can find out whether it's PPROM, IC or PTL issues. 

I would take the information you get and be open to research and advocate for yourself for next time but please try not to focus on what "could" have been had you intervened or knew because like many of us, you couldn't have known the outcome and not being the Dr. or having any background of this would have understood. :hugs: It's NOT your fault hunny and the outcome still may not have changed. Now that you know, you are more able to advocate for you and your baby next time your pregnant.

Sham, thank you dear for your kind words! :hugs: Will be exciting when we announce our victorious outcomes! :happydance:

Krystal, I have no idea about the pessaries....I'm sure the ladies from Canada, the UK or abroad may be able to help you with that question.

My 17P injections stop at wk 36.


----------



## jodie083

Hi ladies,

Iv now reached 17 weeks yeeeaaahhh for me  .
I havent posted in awhile, so I got my stitch at 12 weeks ended up in hospital a week later with bleeding and cramps. It all settled back down thank god.

Since last week I started getting a few little braxtons but last few days have been more regular n stronger,when it happens I find I need to wee like every 5 mins.
So woke up this morning with my back aching n just not feeling myself. Braxtons started again but av now a constent crampy pain in my lower tummy n back is still achy.

Im in hospital tomorrow for my first check up after getting study placed.
Just wondering has anyone else experinced this so early.


----------



## jodie083

Hi ladies,

Iv now reached 17 weeks yeeeaaahhh for me  .
I havent posted in awhile, so I got my stitch at 12 weeks ended up in hospital a week later with bleeding and cramps. It all settled back down thank god.

Since last week I started getting a few little braxtons but last few days have been more regular n stronger,when it happens I find I need to wee like every 5 mins.
So woke up this morning with my back aching n just not feeling myself. Braxtons started again but av now a constent crampy pain in my lower tummy n back is still achy.

Im in hospital tomorrow for my first check up after getting stitch:winkwink: placed.
Just wondering has anyone else experinced this so early.


----------



## sjulias67

I was just hoping, would you ladies recommend I going to a new OB/GYN with the medical records and ask for further testing right now or wait till I conceive again and then proceed with fighting for a early cerclage and weekly monitoring.

Thanks


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sjulias67 said:


> I was just hoping, would you ladies recommend I going to a new OB/GYN with the medical records and ask for further testing right now or wait till I conceive again and then proceed with fighting for a early cerclage and weekly monitoring.
> 
> Thanks

A second opinion is ALWAYS a positive. It couldn't hurt to see what they would say. In my opinion though, try not to get the second opinion at a practice that either knows OF your Dr. or is close to your area. 

I had my second opinion at 13wks with a place 2 hours away and they LITERALLY read off what the Perinatalologist said when we were arguing for an hour. 

Found out last month that the perinatologist graduated from that area and NO Dr.'s would argue with him.

So find a reputable OB or Perinatologist...maybe someone that's PRO-Cerclage and have your records sent to them for a consult. They'll wright out their findings so that when you DO get pregnant again, they'll be aware of what happened and may be more proactive in treatment.

That's just my take on it though. :winkwink:


----------



## Jule71

sjulia67- I am so very very sorry for your loss. I hope time is helping your heart heal and having a new plan will also help.
I agree, I would look for another opinion. Look for a reputable Peri in your area if you can. My peri says that even though we aren't sure if I'm classic IC or PTL, that the cerclage is an 'insurance policy' and can only help not hurt. You really have to be your own advocate and get the care you want and need.

jodie-Have you gotten checked for a UTI, sounds like you might have one with the BH. Hope that you feel better and things look good at your appt tomorrow.

MA-Sounds like things are going well and you are doing great! SO happy for you. Did you end up getting the rephresh proB? I still haven't made my DH pick it up yet, but will this week. I also saw a commercial on TV for these at home test package you can buy from Vagisil to test for BV or YI. I think I'll get some of those too. I think they are new, never heard of this at home kit before.

afm-I'm FINALLY at 24w and things look OK with my cervix. My Peri is happy with things. I am still on bed rest and am feeling some BH and tightenings plus pressure when I stand, so feel better laying down. I also am having issues emptying my bladder.. I'll go and then 5 min later I feel I need to pee again. I tested neg on my last culture for UTI, so not sure if it's just baby on my bladder or what? Is this normal?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jule, sounds like things are going well. I had the issue with pee. I had bacteria twice in my culture. One week it'd test positive, the next it didnt. Can you possibly get cranberry supplements?? They've been helping me a whole LOT. 

Also, I can't find the rephresh locally. We've tried several stores and nobody knows what we're talking about. So still in search of it.


----------



## rensben

MA: great news. Glad that everything is going so well :happydance: You're getting there...the worst is over now and hopefully you'll be able to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!

As for me, here I am still pregnant at 36 weeks! One more week and I will have a full-term baby. I can hardly believe it. I had a check up yesterday and my cervix hasn't moved since they took out the stitch. the MW did say that she could feel my waters bulging and thought they might break very soon. She sees me going another week but not much further but once again they have been wrong before as baby girl seems to be quite content where she is. I would love to meet her before the end of the month though, I'm getting very impatient!

big hug to all! Hope you are well!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

THIS excites the heck outa me! :happydance: I'm praying the same happens when they take out my stitch. I'd like to go to the full 39wks though :winkwink: I'm REALLY wanting an October baby...but it really doesn't matter when she's born as long as she's to term and healthy right? :shrug: So I'm just trusting God in the timing.

Today we bought a new minivan! We pick it up tomorrow. Our Santa Fe was causing so many problems that it's become a safety issue. So we went to pick out a used van at an AWESOME price with only 29k miles on it and excellent for a 2008. We got wonderful interest and just got a GREAT deal! We went out to dinner for some pulled pork and now I"m back in the confines for the remainder. lol

SO excited though!


----------



## Jule71

MA- I'm surprised you can't find the rephresh pro B.. I looked on their website and it says it's sold at the most popular places like walmart, etc.. I'll paste the link. You can also order it from amazon. I haven't tried the cranberry pills, but I do drink a lot of cranberry juice (not ocean spray, but the kind with no sugar) and I think it helps. I can't figure out what is going on with my bladder, but remember having the same issue my last pregnancy around this time. I guess we have to keep checking for UTI.
Way to go on the new mini van!! All you need now is a car seat for little Amelia :winkwink:

link: https://www.rephreshprob.com/Content/Where_to_Buy.aspx

Rensben- Yay on making to 36w! Looks like you will have full term baby, that is awesome news!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jule71 said:


> MA- I'm surprised you can't find the rephresh pro B.. I looked on their website and it says it's sold at the most popular places like walmart, etc.. I'll paste the link. You can also order it from amazon. I haven't tried the cranberry pills, but I do drink a lot of cranberry juice (not ocean spray, but the kind with no sugar) and I think it helps. I can't figure out what is going on with my bladder, but remember having the same issue my last pregnancy around this time. I guess we have to keep checking for UTI.
> Way to go on the new mini van!! All you need now is a car seat for little Amelia :winkwink:
> 
> link: https://www.rephreshprob.com/Content/Where_to_Buy.aspx
> 
> Rensben- Yay on making to 36w! Looks like you will have full term baby, that is awesome news!!!

I'm not sure if we're looking in the wrong place or what but we've tried walmart, walgreens, Target, Wegmans. I almost went to see if they had it in our local organic market. Thanks for the link!


----------



## garrickbaby

Hi ladies, 

I haven't posted in a few weeks. I'm now 11+1 and I have a cerclage schedule when I am 12+6. I was told by the doctor today that I will go on modified bedrest right after the cerclage and she told me that I will stay on bedrest until 36 weeks. Hopefully, this will work this time.... I'm glad this doctor is using common sense because the last one i spoke to said that she wouldn't put me on bedrest unless she saw a need, but looking at my history shows a clear need. 

Either way, that gives me a week or so to get things together at work. I'm glad I have great benifits at work so I don't have to worry about money/leave. 

Anyway, i'll keep you posted, i'm sure for the next 5 months i'll need you guys on baby and bump even more.


----------



## sjulias67

Hi, 

Got my medical records yesterday. Haven't got the Chromosome results yet. But here is what the Peri who looked at the U/S has noted:

"Transabdominal scan revealed that the cervix is dilated to 2cm at the level of the internal os. There is a 4cm funnel to the external os. The external os appears to be dilated 1.8cm. Some echos are noted int he funnel-suggestive of blood or bilfilm (inflammatory or infectious material).

The patient was found to be bleeding and had a dilated cervix in labor and delivery. Her temperature as also mildly elevated(99.1). As discussed with the Doctor (other doctor from the group), delivery was recommended.

This is the extract from the appointment - one week from the MS. I had the appointment scheduled earlier and while discharging the doctor asked me to maintain that appointment. The nurse at the office canceled the appointment without informing us that the appointment was canceled. When we go there, the receiptionist says we have no appointment. Good that I had the card with the time and date mentioned, so they booked me for an appointment 30 minutes later. And this is what the Doctor has written in the records for that appointment:

"Lengthy discussion with husband. She came in with dx of inevitable abortion. Again discussed why cerclage contraindicated. I do not think the diagnosis is incompetent cervix but we can certainly either pass a dilator into the cervix in a few months time or obviously monitor for such in the next pregnancy. Chromosomes not back and my or may not be the cause of the MS. I do not see any reason to investigate other causes as this was her first sp ab; advised should try again but made aware preg rate low at her age but sp ab and chromosomal issues go up proportionately. 30 minutes discussion, support given. placenta cultures negative"

After reading this I have been pacing my room up and down numerous times.

Support given by her - No support was given. In the records she has written that in the next pregnancy it can be monitored, but while discussing she didn't say a word about it. Made me very much aware that because of my age it will happen again. Asked whether she would order more tests to look into why it happened. She said nothing seems wrong, no test needed.

I do not understand these doctors. The peri and this doctor seems to have decided before talking to me that delivery was the only option. They didn't think about putting me the trandelemberg position and starting antibiotics. I was totally ignorant about what to do and totally petrified of what was going around to think of forcing them to do these things. The temperature was elevated in the first reading but all subsequent readings were normal. They didn't take that into consideration.

Please help me guide my thoughts: Am I taking this all wrong? I don't know.


----------



## Susanah

Hi everyone
I can hardly believe I am writing this...
Im pregnant again and we only just found out. Im 13 weeks and have just booked in for a stitch on the 1st of Aug, when I will be 14+4.
I really cannot believe it. Am very happy and also a little daunted, for a I am now terrified of losing this one. 
I have always wanted two, and to have them close together would be incredible. Just scared of something going wrong and daunted by having to go through it all again. But also very very excited. 
I have a few worries/problems already! 
- wasnt taking folic acid - so am worried about neural tube issues
- was drinking wine a few times a week
- took fluconazole for thrush a few weeks ago and this is not a good idea in first trimester
- had a scan on friday that confirmed the pregnancy and the placenta is right over my scar which my consultant says can be a problem
- currently also have low-lying placenta - which makes the stitch slightly more stressful
- How on earth am I going to do bed rest with a five month old baby!!!!???? 
- my consultant says I need to take minimum 3 days complete rest and then I can carry on with looking after Charlie as before... but without heavy lifting etc... this seems totally different advice to that which i was given in the first first and second pregnancies whereby 2 wks bedrest minimum was required 
- no longer planning to return to work in october and need to get my head around that one - will have completely forgotten how to give an anaesthetic by the time I go back...
eeeek daunted but happy and shocked...
anyway, thats my news and Ill keep you posted. Good luck everyone, esp Rensben in the next few weeks 
susanah


----------



## KrystalDawn

Congratulations Susanah!!! I can understand your worries - i hope you get all the care you need!!! Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats Susannah! Sorry I don't have answers for you....I have had BV a lot though and did a google search at one point to find out about Diflucan. While I know it's not good, I've seen a couple of comments where women have said they took it when they didn't know and their babies turned out fine. I don't recommend googling though because it will freak you the heck out! My suggestion is now that you know, move forward and take care of baby as best you can. He or she is a gift and you can't go back...you can only move forward! :flower: Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## KrystalDawn

RANT
A year ago today my water broke with one of my twins, my little girl Amira. I had no idea what this meant or the complications it would cause...
A week prior to this i was told at a scan that i had placenta praevia (low lying placenta) with my little girl. Yet again i didnt know what issues this could cause and i continued working 8 hours a day plus, standing up. Sometimes i would work day and night. Yet when my water broke and i lost my twins every doctor put the blame on the fact twins are a high risk!!!!!!!!!!! So why was i not told twins were high risk and why was my cervix not monitored and why was i not given swabs! why why why why!!!!!
I feel so educated by researching and surrounding myself with women that have gone through pprom and cervix issues like yourselves and if i knew what i do now i would still have my twins. I would have done things so differently and demanded the care i now know i needed. I trusted the medical staff to look after me and my babies and they let me down. I feel so angry today reliving back to the moment - i was one of those typical nieve pregnant women, never thought anything could go wrong and thought i was having a blissful pregnancy. Yet everything was going wrong inside me :-( and then disaster happened and my water broke. I feel anger at the fact that i was given the natural gift of twins, a boy and a girl and that has been taken away from me. All because i didnt have the care me and my twins needed. I really hope our exeriences and research can prevent other women going through this. x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

KrystalDawn said:


> RANT
> A year ago today my water broke with one of my twins, my little girl Amira. I had no idea what this meant or the complications it would cause...
> A week prior to this i was told at a scan that i had placenta praevia (low lying placenta) with my little girl. Yet again i didnt know what issues this could cause and i continued working 8 hours a day plus, standing up. Sometimes i would work day and night. Yet when my water broke and i lost my twins every doctor put the blame on the fact twins are a high risk!!!!!!!!!!! So why was i not told twins were high risk and why was my cervix not monitored and why was i not given swabs! why why why why!!!!!
> I feel so educated by researching and surrounding myself with women that have gone through pprom and cervix issues like yourselves and if i knew what i do now i would still have my twins. I would have done things so differently and demanded the care i now know i needed. I trusted the medical staff to look after me and my babies and they let me down. I feel so angry today reliving back to the moment - i was one of those typical nieve pregnant women, never thought anything could go wrong and thought i was having a blissful pregnancy. Yet everything was going wrong inside me :-( and then disaster happened and my water broke. I feel anger at the fact that i was given the natural gift of twins, a boy and a girl and that has been taken away from me. All because i didnt have the care me and my twins needed. I really hope our exeriences and research can prevent other women going through this. x

Oh hunny. So sorry your reliving the past today.:hugs::flower: I think those of us who've been there can understand. Medical staff at both the Dr.'s office and the hospital let us down as well. The thing is, to relive what happened and what "could have been" is a trail down a road of deep despair. There's nothing that can be done to change the outcome of either of our prior pregnancies but what came from the loss of my son was a deeper understand and knowledge along with a deeper faith and our new little miracle Amelia. 

I just keep trying to remind myself through it all that I'm not walking AWAY from Jackson...not forgetting him...I'm actually walking toward him. He's home in heaven and I'll be there someday soon to have an eternity to love him. It's the only thing that gives me peace and helps me to move forward with confidence. 

You have that background now and not only can advocate for you and your baby but can help others who are either searching for reasons or are going through it right now. God has given you a gift to help others from a tragic circumstance.

I pray today that you feel a sense of peace and are able to forgive YOURSELF for what took place. It wasn't your fault dear. It was something medical staff should have been more aware of and weren't. In the end it caused our children's lives and made our own a whole lot different. So sorry you even have to go through this!:hugs:


----------



## rensben

Hi ladies,

37 weeks tomorrow!!!!! Ticker is a bit behind. I have an apt at the hospital to check my cervix tomorrow and I'm hoping it has dilated a bit. I'm convinced my cervix still thinks it is stitched shut and has not come to terms with it's new found freedom! Still, I am happy to be at 37 weeks and have a full term baby. Many hugs to those who have recently written about past losses. There is hope though and I feel so lucky to be where I am today. Love to all!


----------



## sham1

congrats for making it so far Rensben! Good luck x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rensben, SO exciting! I know you were hoping to get on with it already but I'm excited you've gotten this far. It honestly brings me hope that I'll get there with Amelia! :happydance: Are you feeling okay otherwise?! 

Please come in and let us know the update after your appointment! I'm looking forward to seeing a pic of this little kiddo!! 

Lizzie, I'm just wondering how your doing hun! If you get a sec. please come and post so I know your okay! :hug: Thinking and praying for you.

AFM, tomorrow is the appointment with Pediatric Cardiologist. EARLY because I just couldn't deal with waiting until afternoon. We'll BARELY get sleep but I want to either confirm or deny that she has VSD. Praying that what they saw wasn't a hole but a reflection from her ribs and we can move on to greater things.

Made it to 29wks and I'm so excited that 30wks is on Sunday. NOW if I can get to my goal of 36wks I'll be dancing in the streets! Well, I should wait until 29wks for that though. :winkwink:


----------



## rensben

Just got back from my appointment. I am dilated to 2cm so it shouldn't be long now but then again I know some women have gone weeks at 2cm dilated! Will keep you all updated!


----------



## KrystalDawn

WOW How exciting Rensben!!!!! Wishing you lots of luck and pain relief!  xxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

HI ladies - and MA, thanks for asking after me ;)

Firstly, let me just say - Rensben, well done girl!! I just knew you'd get to term. Women are always so doubtful they'll make it, and are convinced that once the stitch is gone they'll immediately deliver - I haven't seen this happen once yet. As for being 2cms dilated, you can coast like that for another few weeks, 2cms at this stage does not mean labour is imminent. I am really thrilled for you.

Susanah - mega congratulations hun!! What a lovely surprise. I totally understand all your fears, you sound just like me - anticipating problems where there probably aren't any, but you just can't help but worry ;) I have been there so many times. 

I took flucanazole twice with my first baby, and he was fine. I drank wine before I knew I was pregnant with Evie, and it had no ill effects. As for a low placenta, I understood that this is common in early pregnancy, and it lifts as the uterus/baby grows? Maybe the fact that the stitch is so imminent, and you haven't had chance to ponder these worries is a good thing? Less time to build yourself up into a frenzy over it? I am sure things will be ok darlin' - you know the score now, and that you can take a baby to term. This bub is obviously meant to be ;) xxx

I have been absent on the forums lately becuase I've had a rough time this past two weeks. Miscarriage happened a week last Friday, and it was a shocker! I never expected it to be so traumatic, and the blood loss so much (3/4 pints). I avoided a transfusion by skin of my teeth, but have taken some time to recover. 

Yesterday I was in for a scan to check my uterus was empty, and of course it wasn't so was given misoprostal pessaries to induce contractions - it made me so ill (fluey, achey and shivery). What a long, drawn-out experience. My dh was away for the 'main event', and I had to manage 4 kids amidst all this - it never rains but it pours.............

Anyway, hoping that this is the end of things, and we can move on with our lives whatever the future may hold. I am so pleased to see everyone doing well here - that is heartening. I am so sorry that I have missed so many of your messages, and haven't replied. Please bear with me whilst I get back into things, and get in touch if there's anything you need to know that hasn't already been answered by the wonderful ladies here xxx


----------



## Susanah

Lizzie thanks so much. Your words are spot on (as usual) and yes you are right that NOT having the time to worry is a good thing. I am still scared that the scan on monday will show a miscarriage (due to the bleeding i have had) and ill go the the hospital for a stitch but come home sad. I can't get the image of my consultants face out of my mind, when he was looking at the scan of my stillborn baby after he died in utero and then told me there was no heartbeat. Im stuck on this image in my mind. But then I look at Charlie in front of me and she is a little miracle... maybe we CAN do it again?!?

I feel so much for you. Wish I could I come to leicester and help! Bless you. I wish there was something I could do. Also sorry to hear that you had to go through the medical missed miscarriage management. It makes you feel rotten. 
If there is anything I could do to help, please let me know! 
Try and focus on getting through the sadness and looking to the future. Will you try for another? Sending you lots of hugs and im so sorry you had to go through this. It shouldnt have happened to you. 
xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there Rensben :hi: You put a smile on my face. Glad to hear things are going smoothly! :happydance:

Lizzie, so sorry it all took place like that. It's such an emotional issue anyways, but adding all that took place just makes it so much more intense. :hugs: Take the time you need to grieve. We'll be here. Let us know how your doing as well when you can. Now that your past the clinical process, the emotional aspect will start to surface. It is a process that's for sure. Each person's is different. I continue to pray for you as you move forward. 



AFM: we had our appointment today. I guess it was good. :shrug: Amelia hasn't been very cooperative with her sonograms. She's breech and doesn't like to move much! They were able to get pictures of the heart though they were quite foggy! Afterwards the Dr. came in and shared with us that he didn't really see anything though there could be something so small they couldn't catch it because of Amelia's positioning. :wacko: 

He said he wasn't concerned at all and that even if it IS VSD, it would be so small it would either fix itself or the surgery would be minimal. The plan is to give her a sonogram of her heart when she's born while at the hospital to be sure there's nothing there. 

So, for now I guess there's no concern. It's hard to get excited when there was no real confirmation. I wee bit frustrating but since he wasn't at all concerned, I suppose I shouldn't be. I'm just frustrated because I wanted a big fat confirmation that she DIDN'T have VSD. Nobody will know for sure until she's born potentially another 10wks. Oh goodness! This waiting bit is a pain. I don't mind waiting for Amelia, it's those stupid "possible" diagnosis' that irritate me without any real idea of something is actually there to diagnose. It's annoying.

Anyhoo. I'm moving on and not worrying. Just have to trust in God and His plans. It'll all work out in the end! :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## sham1

Lizzie you are so courageous and I admire your strength. I'm sorry this time didn't work out for you but I wish you all the best for the future and stay on here, you have so much knowledge to pass on. All the best for you and your family xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Susanah - it's worth mentioning that I have bled in all my pregnancies, and none but this one have miscarried. I had quite a heavy loss with my first and third pregnancies, but the babies were always ok chicken ;)

It is such a shame that we have to be frightened throughout what should be a positive experience, the fear is immense. I would love to have a stress-free pregnancy like most other women..........if only! Let me know how it goes, hoping all is well.

As for us, I think we will try again, and would wait til next yr if we could. However, I am 38 now and feel that time is against us, so we'll probably try again sooner rather than later. Thanks for your words of support, I am feeling better tonight. The pessaries certainly had a bizarre effect - I've never been feverish after any medication I've been given. 

MA - Your wonderful faith keeps you positive but I feel sorry that you have this additional worry about Amelia after all that you ahve been through. I suspect the medics are operating caution as is typical, and don't like to be absolute about a diagnosis given the doubt which was there in the first place. I feel however that they are fairly confident all is well, but are "edging their bets" just in case ;) 

One thing is for certain, that little darlin is gonna be all the better for staying safe inside her Mommy ;) You are doing a brilliant job, and giving her everything she needs x


----------



## Amazing

This is my second pregnancy, i went into labour in 21+2 days in my first pregnancy, the doctor said i had incompetent cervix and i was rushed to the hospital and i got cervix stitches but the water broke after two days due to infections and the stitches was remove and i had a stillbirth the next day.

It was very heart for me to bear, that was my first pregnancy and i lost her in january this year. Am now 16 wks pregnant and my doctor found out that my cervix was opening at wk 15+3 and i went to the hospital and the cervix cerclage.

Is been 6 days i had the operation. i just came home today. I had a spinal anthesia, the op-lasted 20mins, uptil now, i don't have any pains, any bleeding, any discharges or contratons.

Please can anybody tell me what to expect, what to do or not do? what to eat r not eat? because i really need this baby and will do anything to keep it inside.

I am a bit depressed because am alone, my boyfriend works in a city about 3hrs from mine, i do things on my own, i could and do the house work when i was told to be on bedrest...but i have no one to help now...am really scare and depressed.

I just joined this forum today


----------



## Susanah

Amazing
hello and welcome.
There are many of us who have been through something similar and can understand how scared and daunting everything feels right now. I had a similar story to yours and had a stressful time during my second pregnancy - but delivered a healthy baby girl this March, 13 months after losing my boy at 22 weeks. 
I would advise resting as much as you can, eating what you feel like - as ling as its preggo safe of course - drinking Lots of water and trying to focus on the future. This forum helped keep me sane during the time I was growing my little girl and I found the pregnacy extremely stressful at times.... BUT you WILL get through it and with a stitch going in now, you are in such a better position than you were last time. 
The most important thing is to take it easy and not put pressure on yourself to do housework etc - in the grand scheme of things - housework is unimportant. 
We are here and try to keep focused on getting through this time in your life. 
Good luck
Susanah


----------



## sham1

Hi Amazing. Welcome. I'm sorry to hear about your little girl. I lost a baby boy last year due to other reasons but this time around I was found to have cervical shortening and I had a stitch at 21 weeks, I'm now 29 weeks going on 30 weeks and everything is going well. I know this will be hard and to a certain extent you may never feel that you've past a 'safe' point but with every week, you will feel that bit more confident and know that there are so many wonderful women on here who have had similar experiences who are all here for you xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Amazing - sorry for your loss sweetie :( the ladies have said it all really hun, rest as much as you can, eat healthily, and please, please dpn't worry about housework darlin - it really doesn't matter at all!

Having a stitch before any major cervical changes puts you in a great position this time, but I can't stress the benefits of resting enough. Take care, and you know where we are xxx

Susie - did you say you were getting a scan today? Is everything ok? xxx


----------



## Amazing

Thank you ladies for your woeds of encouragements, it is really up;iftind and my mood have really changed a lot after reading from you.

I believe in God so much that all will be find with the pregnancy, i will be going for an u/s with my Doctor next week to see how everything is going on and after that i have yo travel to the city where my boyfriend is to stay atleast 1month, i believe it will do me lots of good.

Please i have a question, do i heed any medicament at this time? they only gave me antibiotics while i was in the Hospital. Do i syill need any antibiotic? what is progestorone? Do i need it? Please i really want to know so i can ask my Doc for any medicament when i goes for acheck up next week.

Thank you all for always being here for me and for reponding to me. God bless you all


----------



## Susanah

Hi all,
Yes we had a scan today, just a quickie to make sure baby was still with us... and he/she is and looking good :) also had swabs etc in preparation for my stitch on monday. Im having it done at 2pm on monday so packing loads into the weekend to distract me from stressing. Things are good for now though!
Amazing - There is no standard medication that is suitable for everybody. Each pregnancy and woman is different and perhaps more significantly - the management of this problem is very different depending on Doctors/Location/Timing etc etc Try and get as much information as you can from your medical team and rest rest rest !
Susie x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah said:



> Hi all,
> 
> Amazing - There is no standard medication that is suitable for everybody. Each pregnancy and woman is different and perhaps more significantly - the management of this problem is very different depending on Doctors/Location/Timing etc etc Try and get as much information as you can from your medical team and rest rest rest !
> Susie x

I agree with Susanah. We've all had different experiences. What the protocal is for one, may not be for the other. I have 17P injections weekly because of PTL and the fact that I had quite a bit of inflammation. The Dr.'s at first treated me with Progesterone injections because they didn't believe I had IC. While the Progesterone helped to keep PTL at bay, it did nothing to help my ever-lessening cervical length and by wk 19 they knew I had IC issues and moved forward with the stitch.

As for meds for infection, I was given the meds when we saw there was a need. I had some my first trimester (the safer kind) then in my second trimester I got severely sick with several bacteria issues (my body just seems to have an overgrowth of bacteria) So I was given more. Some women don't have the bacterial issues at all and others do. Also, 17P injections aren't available in the UK and I'm unsure if they'd be available in Germany either. As Susanah has mentioned, it all depends on the country your from and the medical teams protocol.:winkwink: Make sure you keep on bedrest, hydrated with LOTS of water. It's what helped me get this far even when the Dr.'s said I didn't have to be on bed rest.

Susanah, YAY that baby is doing well!:happydance: What a relief!!:cloud9::flower:


----------



## clw4627

Hi there ladies, you all seem so knowledgeable this seemed like the best place to try for some answers. I am a NICU nurse and my sister just got a rescue stitch yesterday at 20+5.
At her 20 week scan there had been bulging and funneling and after a night head down for gravity to do its thing she was told there was no hope and sent home to wait for the inevitable (membranes intact). After a very, very sad day I took her back to delivery suite, she was just so sad I was hoping they would induce or something, they examined as we thought possibly her waters had gone, but membranes in tact, bulging gone, funneling reduced enough, and a rescue stitch went in. We are all tentatively amazed, thankful, relieved and amazed again. How can this happen? I can't find any research info in the places I'm used to looking. Do rescue stitches work? Can she make to a decent gestation? What kind of bed rest and for how long? Its early days for us but we are all fingers crossed. Thanks Claire


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi claire, and welcome :)

I am so sorry that your sister is going thru the nightmare of incompetent cervix. Most of the ladies here have experienced its effects to varying degrees, and it is one of the most cruel pregnancy complications there is. I really feel for you all and hope to help in any way possible.

Ok. Bulging and funneling in itself is obviously an ominous sign, but as your sister has proved, bed rest alon can and does alleviate it. Some women can stagger on thru several more weeks like that, until eventually they deliver - albeit a few weeks early. This is unusual. The most likely scenario is that they deliver within weeks of the funneling without warning. 

Your sister is lucky that the night of bed rest reversed the funneling/bulging enough to place an emergency stitch. That's great news, and must be a huge relief. As for rescue stitching - it is has variable outcomes. Remember though that being told there is no hope by the medics is common, but ladies here have proven time and time again that there is always hope and to never give up. 

The fact that a stitch is in is brilliant, and much better than just "waiting and watching". An emergency stitch is not often as effective as an elective stitch placed earlier, mainly because the cervix has already begun to change before it is placed raising the risk of infection and early labour. However, there are many more women than not with emergency stitches who somehow seem to side step these potential complications due to having had a funneled cervix, and they go on to remain pregnant for several more weeks.

I had a rescue stitch at 23wks in my second pregnancy, and unfortunately it kept me pregnant for one more week only, BUT I had dilated to 3cms, membranes bulging by the time it was placed. It's a miracle I even made one more day, let alone a week! In my experience, many more ladies remain pregnant after a rescue stitch for atleast 3/4 more weeks and typically until atleast 30wks. The important thing now is that the cervix is closed again, and is a barrier to infection once more. If your sister is ok within the next week or so, then it is likely she will go on to atleast 28/30wks, if not more.

I must stress how important it is now for her to rest - completely. When she is discharged, home to the settee/bed, only rising for showers, toilet and meals. No heavy lifting or time spent on her feet if at all possible. Docotrs may not advocate rest, but I have seen it make all the difference. By 30wks she can relax and perhaps take small trips out but only IF she is feeling ok. 

Send her our love, let her know we're here, and if you have any questions please get back to us. The ladies here have quite a bond, and we are absolutely passionate about preventing IC and pregnancy loss, so please take advantage of that.

Much love x


----------



## clw4627

Hi Lizzie. 
Thanks so much for your kind words and info. Kelly is still in the hospital. She was started on indomethicin but are now changing to nefedipine which she will go home on, likely home tomorrow. Drs aren't recommending bed rest but having read your blog and spoken to a OBGYN I know in the states she's definitely on self imposed strict bed rest once home. 
Reading others experiences gives us hope. The Drs seem very cautious about giving us any hope at all but he's still in there, 21 weeks today! I asked about progestrone pessaries but the consultant said they don't give that here, only for IVF pregnancies not IC. 
Today they said there was 13mm to stitch on one side of the cervix and barely any on the other (not sure about the funelling but will find out) cervix was, I think, 1cm dilated. 
Kelly's back in clinic next Monday if he's still in there. Its such a scary scary time.
Anyway will keep posting and any advice is greatly appreciated, thanks Claire


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Claire - just to clarify, the 13mm will be closed cervix below the stitch, and there will be almost complete funelling to the stitch from above. It has effectively closed a 1cm dilated cervix in the middle, drawing it closed up to it. It will remain funneled above because it is still incompetent, and the weight of baby will open it to the stitch - the stitch preventing it from opening below. Hope that makes sense?

To give some perspective, I funneled down the stitch from 25wks with the twins. This is common in IC ladies, and is the reason for placing a stitch in the first place. It isn't worrying or unexpected that your sister's cervix looks like this. An emergency stitch is never guaranteed to work, but there is a good chance. 

Take care, and I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## garrickbaby

Hey ladies, i've been popping in and out of here for the last few weeks. I am scheduled for my cerclage tomorrow morning at 6:30 and will be on moderate bed rest until my next appointment and possible for the rest of the pregnancy. Wish me luck, this is the last time i'll be doing this since i've decided to have my tubes tied after this pregnancy... i just pray I'll bring home a little baby this time. Good luck to all of you... i'll be popping in and out to see everyone's updates.


----------



## sham1

Good luck girl xx


----------



## Susanah

Good luck garrickbaby! Hope it goes well for you! 
Update from us...
I had my stitch yesterday... However We spent most of the day in a and e and children's ward though because Charlie was poorly and she has croup, needing steroids etc so I insisted that we sorted her out before allowing them to stitch me up! 
Anyway eventually had the stitch with a tiny spinal at 6:30pm and the whole team stayed late to do it. Got my legs back by 930pm which was a record for a spinal! And we were home by 11pm. Have had quite a bit of pain this time, mainly lower back pain and taking codeine,but had very little bleeding so far. My surgeon said my cervix was quite distorted with very little posterior tissue, scarred from two previous stitches etc but that it should be ok. My tummy is a bit sore now but not too bad.
Just hoping for the best now and am back on bed rest for a little while. Charlie is coping ok so far :) and have got my mum and sister staying for two days to help with Charlie. We also found out yesterday that the new baby is a girl :) really really happy. Please stay with us little bean. 
Good luck everyone
X


----------



## Susanah

Hi Clare
Lizzie has said most of what I would say and I echo her words. 
My first was a rescue stitch at 15 weeks and I was 1cm dilated. I lasted til 22 weeks but got an infection (candida albicans) and also had swine flu and we lost the pregnancy. Since then I have had two elective stitches - one yesterday as above - and REST is the most important aspect in my experience. I didn't rest sufficiently first time round, but there were many other factors contributing to the loss of our boy. 
I wish you and your sister all the best. At least a stitch and in place now and there is absolutely no way of knowing how long she will carry the pregnancy for. It's so variable and depends on things which are largely out of her control. What she can do is rest, drink lots of fluids and ensure she gets an early elective stitch in future pregnancies. 
I was told at 15 weeks and 1cm dilated that it had a 50% chance of keeping baby safe until 24 weeks, but we were unlucky. There are many women who have had the odds in their favour and managed to carry a baby further after rescue stitches. 
Keep in touch and good luck. 
Susie x


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck Garrick - will be thinking of you x

Susanah, glad the stitch is in and it went relatively smoothly ;) Sorry Charlie is poorly tho, just what you and she don't need right now bless her - additional worry. As for your cervix being distorted, I understood that scar tissue from previous stitching can actually strengthen a weak cervix and make it fail to dilate, which in our case is no bad thing ;)

By posterior tissue, I'm guessing they mean the back wall of the cervix? Or is it the back/outer layer? That term is new to me, like to understand these things. Good luck and rest well x


----------



## rensben

Hello ladies! I am very proud to announce the arrival of my liitle girl Margot born at 4am this morning weighing 7lbs 8 oz! A 4 hour virtually painless birth. Will write more when back from hospital. XX


----------



## CazH

Hi ladies i am 23 weeks today and having stitch tomorrow, how much longer do these stitches keep the pregnancy at bay? I have some funneling apparently, all ready for early baby again just praying i get to that 30 week stage as 27 with my last was so early and so risky, touch wood all ended well.


----------



## mvmama

I am 23 weeks today as well. but the doctor left it up to me whether I should get a stitch or not. May I ask what your measurements were today? Mine went from 3.5 at 20 weeks, to 2.8 at 22 weeks and between 2.1 and 2.6 today at 23 weeks. The doctor really wasn't sure what my cervix was measuring today. Not very reassuring! I just don't know if I should get a stitch or not.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## garrickbaby

Congrats Rensben. I hope i make it to 37 weeks also. 

AFM: The precedure went ok, When we first got there the doctor couldn't find the baby's heart beat with the doppler (today i'm 12+6) but she was able to do a quick sonogram... needless to say i was afraid for a minute. During the precedure I could feel almost every thing she did ... the spinal didn't take complete effect until after she was done. By the end tears was just falling from my eyes. We go there at 6:40 and left the hospital at 2:30, about a half an hour after we got home I was completely able to feel my backside. This was a totally different experience than the first one. She said that she was able to get in one stitch but wasn't able to put in two like she wanted but the one that she was able to do was the most important one. For now i'm home for two weeks and then i'll go back to the doctor to see if they want me to stay home for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Rensben! :happydance: Virtually painless? I'll be interested in hearing the birth story and seeing little Margot! :flower: Congrats!


----------



## heychickie

I was here last November for awhile, after having my son Grayson due to incompetent cervix at 24 weeks gestation. Unfortunately he died 40 days later due to NEC. I am pregnant again, 11w 5d, and will be getting a preventative cerclage next week at 12w 5d. 

So far I've had no complications and things seem fine. The serious monitoring (and at minimum pelvic rest) is about to start. My due date is only a couple days off of when Grayson was supposed to be born, mid-February, though the latest they'll let me go is the 6th or so due to a mandatory c-section, so the timing alone makes me nervous. 

I just figured I'd check in and say hi, and start reacquainting with old names, and those new to this thread.


----------



## Susanah

Rensben Congratulations!!!! Wow great wight and am so happy for you. Well done:) lovely name also. X 
Heychickie - I followed Grayson's journey and it must have been extremely painful for you. I am so so pleased to hear that you are pregnant again. I'm also about the same stage as you (14 wks). Good luck with the stitch and I understand how daunting and scary it is. keep in touch. Xx
Lizzie - posterior issue (this is my obstetricians explanation) is the back of the cervix. If you imagined the cervix the face of a clock when looking a it, 12 would be the anterior and 6 would be the posterior and it's the backof the 6 o clock side that is known as posterior tissue. He said the scarring helps strengthen but the distortion Makes knowing/predicting whether a stitch will hold correctly, more difficult to gauge. 
X


----------



## Susanah

Garrickbaby - sorry you had so much pain! Should not have been that way! Did they not offer you to repeat the spinal? Have you had a macdonald stitch?
CazH - it's really impossible to predict and depends on a huge amount of factors. Have you dilated at all? How did they know you were funnelling?
Good luck with the stitch and keep us posted. 
Susie


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Having some lower back cramps kind of like the back labor i Had with Jackson so I've been asked to come in. Amelia is also kicking in a very odd place. Far right corner of the lower pelvic area. Not really sure what that means but I've asked they NOT do a speculum exam. They can either do trans Vag Ultrasound or go up manually but no speculum. They side alright. They're also going to put me on the monitor. Seems kind of dumb because the monitor only checks above the belly button and Amelia has been very low the whole time. All my pain is lower pelvic and lower back. The last nurse said if I were to have contractions it'd catch on the monitor above the belly but as I recall from my back labor with Jackson, none of that was even caught. In fact, I was 3cm.

I don't feel as though the stitch is open. I did feel some pulling and a bit of pain like her foot was pushing on the stitch (she's been breech the whole time) but other than that, I haven't seen blood or felt real tension on the stitch. 

Hopefully all is well. 

I'm exhausted because I haven't been sleeping well. Normal pregnancy issues I'm coughing this up to as It's all position issues and having to pee a lot because Amelia is on my bladder. Trying not to pity myself but I have to say my moodswings are a tossup between the Exorcist and Mary Poppins. :wacko:


----------



## garrickbaby

Susanah said:


> Garrickbaby - sorry you had so much pain! Should not have been that way! Did they not offer you to repeat the spinal? Have you had a macdonald stitch?
> CazH - it's really impossible to predict and depends on a huge amount of factors. Have you dilated at all? How did they know you were funnelling?
> Good luck with the stitch and keep us posted.
> Susie

At that point they just wanted to get started and was just saying "sorry".. It was the Mcdonald and this is the second time i've had one. It defiitely wasn't like this last time.. last time it was painless. 

Hopefully, this will stay in place and no infections. That's why they think my water broke last time, so they may put me on antibiotics throughout this pregnancy. 

Its crazy that other ladies are in the "honeymoon" phase of pregnancy once they reach the 2nd tri, but for us this is when the craziness could happen.. for my losses it has alway been between weeks 20-26 so i'm sure i'm going to be on edge even more this time. The doc said i had already started to shorten and this is early for me usually its closer to week 17 or so. 

Good luck ladies


----------



## Jule71

susannah, I just wanted to say congrats on getting your stitch. Was it a McDonald or Shirodkar? I also have a distorted cervix and it's also the posterior that is practically gone. I had a Leep years ago, so the Dr thinks it's from that. My stitch is the only thing in the back part. My anterior is OK, but still short... only about 1.5cm. It worries me, but so far the stitch is holding (I have shirodkar) and the internal os looks closed on u/s. I hope it all goes well for you!!

MA- Hope the monitoring goes well. I'm sure your probably OK, could be just the normal aches and pains, but better to check... Are you on bedrest? I have been for 11 weeks and my lower back is very sore all the time! My tailbone is killing me. Good luck!!

Heychick- congrats on your pregnancy. I am very sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been devastating to say the least. I think you will do great this time and bring home a healthy baby. Keep us posted!

Lizzy- Sorry to read about your m/c. I hope you are feeling better. I have had many early losses after seeing a strong hb so I know how hard it is. I hope you can get back on the horse soon. Hugs.

afm- still bedresting and counting down the days... hope I can make it to 28 weeks and I think I'll feel better. 11 days to go!


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies, I had my McDonald cerclage put in June 24th at 12 weeks, so far so good. Im being checked via internal ultrasound every two weeks. Glad to know there are quite a few of us here going through this together.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi to all the newbies and praying your pregnancies go smoothly from hereon out!

Came back from the Perinatal Center on an emergency visit. My husband insisted I go in because I had back cramping similar to what I had with my son. I kinda figured all would be well because if it wasn't, there'd be obvious pulling and bleeding from the stitch I have placed. 

I went in though and got to see my baby girl. She's pretty rambunctious in there which is why not only am I feeling heaviness on my bladder but my lower back is in constant pain. She's HILLARIOUS! Her head is at my belly button which is why I feel an odd bump there once in awhile. Her spine is just curving to my left side and her bum down from that. Her feet are over toward my lower right side which I've been getting some swift HARD kicks. When the nurse put the sonogram over her bum, she used her bum to push up because she was NOT having any of it! Kicked me a few times in the lower corner of the pelvic area as well. 

THEN, when they put me on the contraction monitor (which I new would come out fine because it's above the navel and my lower back is the issue) they also put her on the stress test for her heart. She kept moving around and hitting the nurse again. Her heart rate is excellent and all was well but we found it quite comical that she was pretty rambunctious. Oh how I think she's taking after her mother. My own mother said I was an only child, but she felt like she had 6 kids at once with me. Will I be able to keep up with our little miss Amelia?! 

I also begged for some sleeping pills but they won't budge. I'm DYING from lack of sleep. I'm just a BEAR. Today I went to the grocery store and the idiot at the cash register for wheelchair access turned his light off after we got in line. My husband showed him I was in a hover round type of buggy and he told us to get in another line. Got stuck TWICE and it was a mess. It's bad enough people stare at me like I need to get up and exercise OR like I'm causing them to be late. They'd rather run me over than let me move. Then to have that.....Most of the people in his line were normal healthy people walking up to the register. "I" was actually in a unit needing accessibility because I have a stitch keeping my child in and I get told to get out of line.

My mood, I waltzed up to the customer service desk and asked for the manger....who said the guy didn't know better BUT also said that we could have fitted in all lanes with exception to two. Isn't the point CUSTOMER SERVICE? Isn't the point that you have a wheelchair accessible lane with one person who actually needed it and your associate pretty much told the customer to beat it?!

I may go over their heads and just write the company. I know it's stupid, but I was quite affended. I'm tired, my back hurts and after all that, I had to try to figure out how the heck to pay for my groceries while trying not to back into anyone or hit things within a tiny lane. I was just NOT in any mood to deal with these idiots. If I had some sleep, maybe I'd be a bit more patient. Just downright RUDE in my opinion!


Jule, I was on bed rest since wk 16 though I got my stitch at 19wks after arguing for it and then they noticed my length dwindling quite a bit. Now that I'm 30wks I can do a bit more though yesterday I think I overdid it with basic cleaning. Nothing too hard, but I thought I could pick up the laundry basket and apparently that wasn't such a good idea. :wacko: I knew better! I shouldn't have done it and praising God it didn't do anything drastic.

All is well and that's what matters. :winkwink:


----------



## Jule71

MA- I'm glad to hear everything is A-OK and Amelia is just busy in there :)
I wonder if your back is sore from doing the house work yesterday? I noticed that my back hurts whenever I do anything but lay here. Well, hope you can get some sleep. I know it's hard for me to get comfortable, so I don't sleep well.

Rensben- I forgot to congratulate you on your little baby! Hope you enjoy every minute!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jule71 said:


> MA- I'm glad to hear everything is A-OK and Amelia is just busy in there :)
> I wonder if your back is sore from doing the house work yesterday? I noticed that my back hurts whenever I do anything but lay here. Well, hope you can get some sleep. I know it's hard for me to get comfortable, so I don't sleep well.
> 
> Rensben- I forgot to congratulate you on your little baby! Hope you enjoy every minute!

You wanna hear the funny aspect to this? I was cleaning because the cleaning lady was coming!:dohh: :rofl: Now don't get me wrong, I wasn't on my hands and knee's scrubbing floors or anything but I was trying to get the laundry out of the way (my husband folded and put in the basket) pick up stuff that was out of place and well, I had a meltdown outside as our neighbor put her trash out 4 days early and her trash fell out onto my lawn. She never picked it up. My husband ticked me off because he was just standing around for days waiting for someone else to pick the darn stuff up so I picked it up myself. :wacko: It was just paper but I think the back issue is a combination of bending slightly (which I KNEW I shouldn't have done) and the baby weighing on my lower back.:dohh:

If there's one thing I'm annoyed with it's a trashy place! I should have just left it though....but it gets to me after leaving it for a week. I won't be doing it again. I'll be more forceful next time with others.:winkwink:

The maid came today and cleaned the place spic n span. :happydance: She even did the baby's room. I'm SO excited about cleanliness! I love the smell and appreciate this woman and her company. We were actually nominated for 4 free months because of our story. Someone told the owner of the cleaning company about us and they give service to the community...we are one they donate the service too. :cry: It's helped a lot, but as a homemaker I feel quite funny having someone else clean my home...which is why I pick up before she comes. Just feels like we're slobs when I have other people coming to my home and it's not in order. I'm learning that I have to take a seat back though and RELAX. Maybe enjoy this moment and take care of me and baby. As I said, I was quite lucky I didn't cause harm from the little I did. Would all that been worth it to have Amelia come early?! No!:wacko::dohh:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies - wow, gone for 24hrs and so much happens here ;)

Ren honey - I am so, so thrilled for you. Congratulations my sweet, your journey has been so stressful for you, and you have been brave throughout. What a beautiful gift in baby Margot you have. Well done and lots of hugs for you and the little ones xxx

Heychickie - welcome back darlin, so lovely to hear your good news. I was so sorry when you lost Grayson, and I'm hoping for a happier outcome this time around hun. With an elective stitch, you should have a happy full-term pregnancy. Lots of love x

To the lady who has a progressively shortening cervix at 23wks (sorry, can't remember your forum name, and can't glance back without losing what I've type so far :)) - please, please get the stitch if it's being offered hun. 2.1 is not bad for 23wks, and at this stage there is still time to get a good result from stitching.

Hi Susie, and thanks for the explanation. I didn't realise that stitching could distort the cervix, only scar it. I understood that tearing thru a stitch can distort, but I don't think that from memory that happened to you? I'm sure all will be ok anyway hun - albeit stressful, as usual for us :( We're here to support you all the way sweet. How's Charlie now btw? x

Garrick - how stressful for you! Glad the stitch went in succesfully, but sorry the procedure didn't run smoothly. Let's atleast hope it does its job from now on xxx

MA - hope you and baby are ok. The back/stomach ache you describe can all be normal for this stage hun, you get all kinds of aches and pains as the pregnancy progresses, which unfortunately mimic the symptoms of preterm labour/IC. I'm hoping that's all this is, and you're home again very soon. Big hugs xxx

Excited by the new cycle of ladies here embarking on the pregnancy journey with us again, or for those joining us for the first time. I am sorry that it has to be so worrying a journey for us IC ladies tho. 

As you know I recently miscarried a pregnancy, and I was reminded just how terrifying it all is for us - as if I needed a reminder. I had begun already to "stress out" about the what ifs as early as 4/5wks, and felt ashamed of myself considering I am so confident on everyone else's behalf here about their pregnancies!! 

For the record, I do believe in all that I say, but had a much harder time applying that belief to my own circumstances. Typical!!! ;)

I have grown really fond of the ladies here, and determined that we will see many more happy, healthy pregnancies. The only thing we can't change is the resultant fear generated by the loss of a baby, or a preterm birth for future pregnancies. We can however continue to support each other, and try to make the journey as stress-free as possible xxxxxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - Sorry, must have been writing the above message at the same time you were writing yours, and posted just after you :) Just glad everything is ok. 

I have to say, you have really made me smile at your obvious 'pregnant mood' at the moment hun - very funny. You like me obviously take no prisoners in pregnancy - I am a beast to live with, especially in the first few months. I sympathise with your exhaustion and frustration with the seeming lack of understanding from those around you. Pregnancy does seem to lower tolerance thresholds, heighten sensitivity and make everyone else seem eternally stupid!!! :rofl:. I will be laughing as I go to bed tonight - love you MA xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Hi MA - Sorry, must have been writing the above message at the same time you were writing yours, and posted just after you :) Just glad everything is ok.
> 
> I have to say, you have really made me smile at your obvious 'pregnant mood' at the moment hun - very funny. You like me obviously take no prisoners in pregnancy - I am a beast to live with, especially in the first few months. I sympathise with your exhaustion and frustration with the seeming lack of understanding from those around you. Pregnancy does seem to lower tolerance thresholds, heighten sensitivity and make everyone else seem eternally stupid!!! :rofl:. I will be laughing as I go to bed tonight - love you MA xxx

Glad I made you laugh tonight Lizzie! :hugs::kiss: :rofl: It has been an interesting ride emotionally. :haha:


----------



## Jule71

MA- Too funny about the cleaning before the cleaning lady comes! I do the same thing!!! I totally KWYM, I hate having a messy house, I must admit, I'm a little OCD about a clean tidy home. My Dh is in charge now and it's just not up to my standards, but I am trying to let go since there is nothing I can do. He tries, but I am laying here looking at all the junk laying around and it can get to me sometimes, that is for sure! I just keep saying to myself that in the grand scheme of things, it's no big deal. My cleaning lady comes tomorrow and I will be so happy to have a clean place, it just makes me feel better. :) Just to warn you, at the end before baby comes, it gets worse.. you start 'nesting' and trying to get everything organized for baby and you can get a little crazy. Glad you have a maid service, that is great, it will be SO helpful when Amelia comes and you are just so exhausted those first few weeks. You will appreciate it then for sure!

Lizzy- Thanks for sticking to this thread and being so supportive to all of us newbies. I know that I also forgot of how scary pregnancy can be until I became pregnant again. I think we all appreciate your insight and positive words since we are all a paranoid during pregnancy. Hope you will join us on the crazy ride again soon so we can support you too! Take care!


----------



## sjulias67

Hi Ladies,

I have been following this thread after my loss and it gives me a lot of hope seeing how you ladies united are overcoming IC. It gives me hope to try for another and I hope to you join in soon with some BFP. Please keep me in your wishes and prayers while I am trying to get my OB/GYN convinced that I would need a stitch. I am meeting a specialist at the end of the month.

Lizzie you are a real matriarch, we are so lucky to have you on this thread. So sorry for your loss. 

Hope all the newly expectant ladies have successful and stress-less pregnancies.

MA - your story gives me strength and hope. I love reading about Amelia and wish you all the best.


Julias


----------



## heychickie

Good luck in your journey, sjulias. I'm only newly back to the thread, so not sure how long ago your loss was, or what the situation was. In the US, if the signs were pretty obviously IC (funneling/early dilation without labor) it should be pretty easy to convince an OB it's needed, I'd think. It seems harder to convince in the UK where many of the ladies on here are. I hope it is for you, anyway. 

As for trying again, it's as soon or as late as you and your partner feel ready. For us, we started pretty quickly. My cycles returned about 1.5 months after Grayson died, and we were already trying at that point. That is too soon for some, but was right for us, it all depends on how you personally grieve. We had our BFP just shy of 6 months after Grayson passed. My due date is nearly a year to the date of when he should have been born. 

Best wishes for a speedy BFP as soon as you're ready.


----------



## jennwitt

hi there - I have read pages of this thread and jumped around and posted on several other IC threads, but I think I will just stick here. Lizzie - your encouragement on every thread is so wonderful -thank you for taking the time to post. I have learned so much and am now asking docs about things that are happening around the world that may help in my situation. The best advice from so many is my determination to be on complete rest w/lots of water (water has been fine, I am a very busy mamma to 5 adopted kiddos and got to about 90% rest at home, but it was very hard).

Here is the intro I posted a week or so ago (sorry I don't know how to link it?)....then down below I will copy what I posted yesterday about where we are currently ;-) Then we'll be all caught up ;-)



40, 1st pg, TTC 18 yrs!! ;-) MIRACLE!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi there - wanted to introduce myself! I am ecstatic w/our first pg ever. We did 4 perfect IVF's 15 years ago (none took!) and have adopted five kiddos (13yog, 13yog, 10yob, 6yob, 4yob). We completely forgot about TTC as life has been very full! I only have 1 fallopian tube and got pg spontaneously this spring. Found out on April 1st ;-)

I have had complications from the beginning....big fibroids found at my first u/s at 8 weeks....The biggest one is sitting right on top of my anterior placenta and they believe has caused 3 episodes of major bleeding (at 18, 20 and 22 weeks). I will be at 24 weeks THIS FRIDAY! Can't wait!

I am also at a perinatologist and have had many u/s with them. My cervical length is all over the place too - from 2.5 to 3.2 to 3.7, then down to 2.8 last Tuesday....grr! I have my next u/s next Tues. Like you, they said they couldn't/wouldn't do too much for baby before 24 weeks. I will be soooooooo relieved to get to Friday!!! Only 3 more days!!!!

Excited to be on B and B - feel like all of my real life friends are in such a different mode now w/older kids!! 

POST FROM YESTERDAY.....

here's what has happened since yesterday....I went for a regular peri visit...2 weeks ago, my cervix was at 2.8, not great, but still okay. Yesterday, after prob 90% rest the last two weeks, as soon as she did the tvu/s, I said, "where's my cervix?" It measured at .94!! aaaahhhh! Head of the clinic sent me straight to the hospital. Highest level peri here at highest level hospital decided this morning to put in a stitch as a last ditch effort, even though I'm so far along. I had been advised to not do the stitch since 19 weeks, b/c I had 3 episodes of major bleeding between 19 and 22 weeks. He wanted to get his eyes on my cervix this morning and it showed at 1.6. He said we entered the gray area of doing the stitch and possible irritating my non-contracting uterus/cervix. In the end, he decided to leave me perfectly alone. 

Right after that I got the news that my ffn from yesterday (my 1st ffn) was positive - ick!! Good news I am laying very still here in bed, drinking lots.....I am approved for twice a day pool therapy, but I think I am going to wait until my next u/s on Mon. I have no contractions, closed cervix......babe is measuring 2 weeks ahead and now I've had 2 shots of steroids ;-) Oh, BTW, tihs is my fourth boy also - 3 others adopted ;-) 

best wishes everyone - I will be visiting here often from the hospital - sooooo greatful to have internet!!! xoxo


----------



## heychickie

Jen Witt - Well, first off, you're at what - 25 weeks tomorrow? That's great! There's a lot of help they can give the babies by you having been able to hold on this long. Each day, each week helps that much more, but even right now, though it would be a long journey, if your baby came, he could do very well. it's great for him that you were able to get the steroids to help along his lungs, too.

I'm glad you've got the doctors there to look out for you, and hope you have a lot of help at home to take care of those other "babies" for you. 

Best wishes to keep on baking for awhile yet, and for an ultimately healthy baby to meet later on.


----------



## jennwitt

thank you! my dh was freaked out about the statistics as my doctor spewed them out on Tues right after my cervix had shrunk! Then upon reflection, we realized, yeah, we're almost at 25 weeks, i've had the steroids, he is measuring a full two weeks ahead, I am right here at this amazing high level nicu.....we do feel muuuuuuch better than when I had a major surprise bleed at 19 weeks!!! thank you!


----------



## jennwitt

estimated weight at 1lb8oz two and a half weeks ago ;-) they said he is a very efficient parasite b/c i haven't gained too much weight (about 13 lbs i think so far) lol also don't think it's GD b/c he is so proportionate....i am 5'10 and dh is over 6


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heychickie said:


> Good luck in your journey, sjulias. I'm only newly back to the thread, so not sure how long ago your loss was, or what the situation was. In the US, if the signs were pretty obviously IC (funneling/early dilation without labor) it should be pretty easy to convince an OB it's needed, I'd think. It seems harder to convince in the UK where many of the ladies on here are. I hope it is for you, anyway.
> 
> As for trying again, it's as soon or as late as you and your partner feel ready. For us, we started pretty quickly. My cycles returned about 1.5 months after Grayson died, and we were already trying at that point. That is too soon for some, but was right for us, it all depends on how you personally grieve. We had our BFP just shy of 6 months after Grayson passed. My due date is nearly a year to the date of when he should have been born.
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy BFP as soon as you're ready.

Cerclages in the U.S. are actually quite hard to prove. In many cases while there are "some" good Dr.'s who will provide preventative cerclages, many U.S. women including myself have had to advocate and fight for the cerclage we needed. While it was quite obvious that I lost my son at 22wks due to IC, I had no clue. When I got pregnant again after researching and finding through this thread I DID in fact have IC, the Peri told me there was no proof it was in fact IC and they went with their gutt instinct to treat me for PTL. I was given a lecture as to how risky a prophylactic cerclage was and spent an hour arguing my point with a Dr. 

I was given the okay to be monitored with trans vaginal ultrasound to check the cervical length and finally when I got down to 3.2cm's from a 4cm length they gave me weekly checks (though they still weren't considering IC issues) A week later I went from 3.2cm's to 2.0 in less than 7days when we had the cerclage at 19wks.

The week after during the office visit I was told by the practice "well, looks like you DO in fact have IC". :wacko:

All this to say that MANY U.S. Dr.'s take a more conservative approach to IC and it is up to the patient to become the advocate for herself and her baby. I know of a small handful who have Dr.'s around the U.S who willing give prophylactic cerclages. The others seem to come around after two losses unless we become proactive and advocate firmly our desire to be treated. 

For obvious reasons the 17P injections I have were good as well, but they did nothing to stop my diminishing cervical length and had I not educated myself and become my own advocate thanks to the ladies in here, I would have lost my daughter Amelia around the same time I lost my son Jackson. My length was dwindling at 19wks when they finally put the cerclage in this time. I lost my son at 22wks.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

jennwitt said:


> hi there - I have read pages of this thread and jumped around and posted on several other IC threads, but I think I will just stick here. Lizzie - your encouragement on every thread is so wonderful -thank you for taking the time to post. I have learned so much and am now asking docs about things that are happening around the world that may help in my situation. The best advice from so many is my determination to be on complete rest w/lots of water (water has been fine, I am a very busy mamma to 5 adopted kiddos and got to about 90% rest at home, but it was very hard).
> 
> Here is the intro I posted a week or so ago (sorry I don't know how to link it?)....then down below I will copy what I posted yesterday about where we are currently ;-) Then we'll be all caught up ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 40, 1st pg, TTC 18 yrs!! ;-) MIRACLE!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi there - wanted to introduce myself! I am ecstatic w/our first pg ever. We did 4 perfect IVF's 15 years ago (none took!) and have adopted five kiddos (13yog, 13yog, 10yob, 6yob, 4yob). We completely forgot about TTC as life has been very full! I only have 1 fallopian tube and got pg spontaneously this spring. Found out on April 1st ;-)
> 
> I have had complications from the beginning....big fibroids found at my first u/s at 8 weeks....The biggest one is sitting right on top of my anterior placenta and they believe has caused 3 episodes of major bleeding (at 18, 20 and 22 weeks). I will be at 24 weeks THIS FRIDAY! Can't wait!
> 
> I am also at a perinatologist and have had many u/s with them. My cervical length is all over the place too - from 2.5 to 3.2 to 3.7, then down to 2.8 last Tuesday....grr! I have my next u/s next Tues. Like you, they said they couldn't/wouldn't do too much for baby before 24 weeks. I will be soooooooo relieved to get to Friday!!! Only 3 more days!!!!
> 
> Excited to be on B and B - feel like all of my real life friends are in such a different mode now w/older kids!!
> 
> POST FROM YESTERDAY.....
> 
> here's what has happened since yesterday....I went for a regular peri visit...2 weeks ago, my cervix was at 2.8, not great, but still okay. Yesterday, after prob 90% rest the last two weeks, as soon as she did the tvu/s, I said, "where's my cervix?" It measured at .94!! aaaahhhh! Head of the clinic sent me straight to the hospital. Highest level peri here at highest level hospital decided this morning to put in a stitch as a last ditch effort, even though I'm so far along. I had been advised to not do the stitch since 19 weeks, b/c I had 3 episodes of major bleeding between 19 and 22 weeks. He wanted to get his eyes on my cervix this morning and it showed at 1.6. He said we entered the gray area of doing the stitch and possible irritating my non-contracting uterus/cervix. In the end, he decided to leave me perfectly alone.
> 
> Right after that I got the news that my ffn from yesterday (my 1st ffn) was positive - ick!! Good news I am laying very still here in bed, drinking lots.....I am approved for twice a day pool therapy, but I think I am going to wait until my next u/s on Mon. I have no contractions, closed cervix......babe is measuring 2 weeks ahead and now I've had 2 shots of steroids ;-) Oh, BTW, tihs is my fourth boy also - 3 others adopted ;-)
> 
> best wishes everyone - I will be visiting here often from the hospital - sooooo greatful to have internet!!! xoxo

Well, have they tried giving you some progesterone injections to keep PTL at bay? While the stitch would have been a good idea early on, there is potential for infection and rupturing with a cerclage now that you don't have much room left. I think Lizzie is good with this answer.

Your doing what you can right now. I'm sure Lizzie would say the same....LOTS of bed rest. On your sides for most of the day, lots of water and only getting up to go to the bathroom. Your best chances to get further are to take bed rest which can sometimes get you a little bit of extra cervical length back. If you can get at least 3 more weeks to 28 that would be excellent!

Bed rest can do wonders as I've seen not just in my own experience but with the experience of others. I'm sure Lizzie will be on to give her input. She's shared so much wisdom about this with many of us and I've been so comforted by the blessed outcomes from these women in here.

Julias, you've blessed my heart:hugs::kiss::flower: I pray your next outcome is a blessed one. I know from experience now that it can and does work. I'm forever grateful that God blessed me in finding this thread. It's been of great encouragement in helping me save my daughter. I pray the same for you my dear friend!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## heychickie

Mommysangel- interesting. It seemed from the reading that the folks in UK were having a harder time getting them. Thanks for the clarification.

I'm in Ohio, have had one prior pregnancy that was clearly IC (I was suddenly dilated to 4cm at 24 weeks and bulging - though it wasn't being monitored before, so may well have been gradual), and at my first post-partum visit, my dr. said "next time you will need a cerclage at 12 weeks" before I could even push for that myself. I guess I am fortunate to have a Dr open to that, I wish everyone else did, too.


----------



## Jule71

Hi everyone,

Jennwitt- I agree with everything mommysangel said about bedrest. I think it's really important for you to keep off your feet and keep the weight off your cervix. I guess since your have such a short cervix, it is too risky for the cerclage. Are you on P-17? I would ask about that, it is proven to help. You are at viability so that is awesome, you have the steroids and hopefully you can keep baking your baby longer. The fFN test aren't always reliable, so hopefully it's a false positive. Good luck and take care.

Julias- Good luck and I hope to see you back here on your next pregnancy. I think that it doesn't matter where you are from (UK or US or wherever) Dr seem to have different opinions on cerclages. I would just make sure to find one that who is willing to place one. It can't hurt, but can save your baby, so why not do it? I am in canada and saw one OB who wanted to take the 'wait, watch and see' approach, and I was like NO way, so found a MFM who thought I should have one even though we weren't sure if I even have IC or PTL. My Peri says it's like an 'insurance policy' so I had a preventive one done at 14w and I am so glad I found a great supportive Dr. I hope you are feeling better about things and sending you much much luck.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heychickie said:


> Mommysangel- interesting. It seemed from the reading that the folks in UK were having a harder time getting them. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I'm in Ohio, have had one prior pregnancy that was clearly IC (I was suddenly dilated to 4cm at 24 weeks and bulging - though it wasn't being monitored before, so may well have been gradual), and at my first post-partum visit, my dr. said "next time you will need a cerclage at 12 weeks" before I could even push for that myself. I guess I am fortunate to have a Dr open to that, I wish everyone else did, too.

Yes, you are very fortunate thank goodness! I wouldn't wish any woman to argue a prophylactic cerclage to save her baby. Sadly though, there are just a handful who will follow through. Many others are quite conservative with their approach and will either wait between 18 and 20wks or wait too long before they follow through. It's quite frustrating really. 

As for who has the hardest time getting them. Sadly I don't think it matters which country your from, it's the physicians stance on cerclages. Whether in the Europe or here in the U.S there are going to be sticklers. That's why this thread has been such a gift for those who've either lost their children from IC or have had their babies pre term. This thread encourages women to be their own advocates and NOT be afraid to fight for what's right for you and baby.

There are women with a combination of issues, IC/PTL/PPROM who've made it and it's amazing how women from around the world can come together to help one another when things seem scary and hopeless. In fact, When I lost a vanishing stitch in the early hours....THESE ladies were able to tell me what it was. EVEN when the nursing staff kept telling me it was mucus....I was able to tell them what it was......Again they were dumbfounded when they saw a white "vanishing stitch" along with the blue fishing line. Had these lovely bunch of ladies not been here. I would have been in panicking mode unable to calm myself and would never have had the answers...just excuses.

It's amazing really!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Jenwit - welcome hun! You have adopted 5 beautiful children - respect to both you and dh for giving them a much needed home and lots of love to go with it! ;)

At just under 1cm your cervix is still in a very good position to get an emergency stitch. Regardless of how short it is, if it still closed a stitch can and does work well, but as the other ladies have stressed, rest is now so important for you. This LO is so obviously meant to be that I can't help thinking he is determined to fight his way into the world.

As for 25wks, relatively speaking tho not ideal, that is not a bad gestation at all. Remember that my little girl was born at 24wks and is now a helathy, happy 7yr old - and all the more resiliant and full of strength and determination as a result. I have a feeling your little boy is destined to remain 'in situ' for a while longer yet. Take things easy chick xxx

Love to all x


----------



## garrickbaby

Ladies, 

As i said before I had a cerclage on Tuesday but then i've had brown spotting and some kind of tissue that passed today. My doctors said she's not concerned unless its red... well I just went to the restroom and now its pink. Has anyone had this. The cerclage was so painful so i'm not sure if its just from the trama of it. Or if something is wrong. i"m 13+1 today.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

garrickbaby said:


> Ladies,
> 
> As i said before I had a cerclage on Tuesday but then i've had brown spotting and some kind of tissue that passed today. My doctors said she's not concerned unless its red... well I just went to the restroom and now its pink. Has anyone had this. The cerclage was so painful so i'm not sure if its just from the trama of it. Or if something is wrong. i"m 13+1 today.

When I first got my cerclage they told me to expect a little bleeding. My thought here is that it's normal since you just had it done on Tuesday. I'm sure the others will also chime in as well but it seems normal to me. As long as it's not a lot I wouldn't worry. When you see a whole lot of blood and feel major PAIN I would call your Dr. and have them check you. 

Also, my Dr. saw me about a week after the cerclage for a trans vaginal ultrasound. Will you have one in the upcoming week? That will help you put your mind at ease once you can see for yourself that all is well in there. Right now it's a bit sensitive down there and what you see is quite normal. It's when your gushing the red stuff and feeling pain is usually when it's a sign to contact the Dr. If you get to the point where you feel your overly concerned can you contact your Dr. and let them know and see if they can check you to be sure?! 

Good luck dear. I'm sure there's nothing to worry about but you've been through so much that I can understand your fear. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Sherri81

I just wanted to check back in and see how people are. I have read everything, but seeing as I am on about 15 minutes of sleep in the past 36, my memory for posts is pretty bad.

Plus I just got a new laptop, as my old one was pretty much a paper weight. And unfortunately this computer has sticky keys enabled, so I can not use contractions right now.

Anyways, I have not abandoned you lovely ladies, and I hope to be a little more active on here once Colby has settled down. He is still having his issues. Colic and a possible milk protein allergy. But maybe that will clear up with the colic at the end of the 3 month colic period...

Anyways, congrats so far to Rensben!!

And for the lovely lady who is pregnant for the first week and has made it to 25 weeks.... I can not guarantee a good outcome obviously, but my son was born at 25+1, weighing 1 pound 9 ounces, and he is and was perfect. He did need a 5 month hospital stay, but he is never sick. And when I say never, I mean never! Colds, flues.... they all pass him by, which is amazing considering how long he was on intubation and CPAP and O2. Eyesight is perfect, as is his hearing. He is sort of tall for his age, top of his class for reading, and is skinny. All in all, he is good. So congrats on getting to 25 weeks now with your first pregnancy. I think you are in a good position...

So besides having a massively colicy baby, I have not stopped bleeding since the c-section. I had my check up yesterday and the OB would like to do an exploratory surgery ASAP, but she has to figure out how to put me under with the massive heart issues I have. So she is trying for next week, but we will see how that goes. Not really looking forward to having surgery with a newborn to take care of at home. She also prescribed 6 hours of uninterrupred sleep at some point this week. I just laughed at her... But she said she is serious because I seem to be becoming more symptomatic heart wise with the less sleep I get.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sherri, so glad to hear from you! :hugs: Glad the babes is doing well aside from the colic and protein issue.

So sorry you've been bleeding this long and that they have to figure out how to put you under to take care of it with the heart issues. When will the heart issues get taken care of? I pray you DO get some rest. The asymptomatic issue makes me a bit nervous! 

Speaking of C-sections. I thought I'd ask the forum if anyone has a bicornuate (heart-shaped) uterus?

Surprise, surprise. I have one which I knew could cause miscarriages and other issues but nobody mentioned that it could cause the baby to be breech because there's little room for them to move. Jackson was breech and while it's still early, Amelia has REFUSED to move from her breech position. I happened upon a site spinningbabies.com that talks about how to possibly reposition breech babies and I came across a page on bicornuate uterus'. According to the article, Many babies of mothers with this shaped uterus end up having C-sections. It mentioned that the best time to try to turn the baby was between mid second trimester and 30wks. Of course I happen to be 30wks 5dys today so while it "could" be possible for her to still change positions. It may be unlikely that she will because of my uterus. :wacko:

I thought I'd ask if any of you who've delivered already have had a bicornuate uterus and whether or not your babies were breech and turned. When they turned and/or if you had a regular vaginal delivery or c-section?

While I'll make the right decision based on Amelia's needs, I HAD hoped to have a natural vaginal delivery. It was in a sense the only decision I honestly got to make being high risk. Looks like now I'll need to be open to c-section which I'll be at peace with if it happens.

I was just hoping there was someone in here who has been through it and their baby miraculously turned between 30wks and delivery day.

Thought it wouldn't hurt to ask! :winkwink:

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## Susanah

Sherri! I was thinking of you last night. I totally missed that you had your baby! Sorry! Congratulations and sounds like things are still quite complicated for you. To still be bleedings worrying and I can see why they need to investigate. Did u have a spinal for the section or a GA? Also my girlie had lactose and milk protein allergy. She was very colicy until we switched her to specialised formula on prescription and it made the world of difference. She was a different baby overnight and slept! Now 21 weeks she sleeps 8 hrs at least a night and it's wonderful :) before we changed her milk she slept for about an hour before waking with pain. 

Garrick- it's normal to have a bit of spotting and pass little bits of tissue, but not larger ones. Red blood plus cramps is worrying, but brown spotting is ok. I would check out anything you are concerned about though. I had my stitch Monday and also have some spotting and tiny specks of tissue mixed in. 

I'm finding rest to be impossible! My four month old needs her mum, with having croup this week and I have tried to keep on the sofa etc but it really is impossible. 
Just trying to rest as much as I can and manage. Today is Our first day without anyone here to help and we are not doing very much, but still carrying her etc is way more than I did last time. Just have to hope things go ok, but I'm not following myown advice of rest rest rest !!!
Dh is off work next week, so he will take over the majority of care. I know I'm doing too much but I can't ignore her crying. 

Julias - welcome and make sure you push for the preventative stitch! It can be a bit of a battle and depends on your doctor. If you are not getting the response that you need, change doctors immediately. There are many out there who are happy to put stitches in, and many others who are less experienced with the proceedure and would rather wait and watch. With a clear history, it seems obvious to myself to put in a preventative stitch after the 12 wk scan, but there is such variability in whether this actually happens or not. I'd agree with others in that I believe it depends on the individual clinician rather than country etc. There are no standard guidelines or models of practice to go from, only anecdotal evidence and a scattering of published literature. 
Good luck with the bfp and look forward to hearing good news. 

Jennwitt - welcome and good luck with the next few weeks. FFN is a 'predictor' rather and a certainty and I hope you manage to hold on for a few more weeks at least.like lizzie said, you still have enough length for a rescue stitch and the important thing is that the os is closed. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Susanah

And MA, I'll ask my dh about that one. (he is obgyn) x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah said:


> And MA, I'll ask my dh about that one. (he is obgyn) x

Would love to hear his point of view. Couldn't hurt!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi all - Sherri hun, I bled for 9wks after my section with the twins, and in fact I had bright red fresh bleeding from 6wks after the initial bleeding had settled down. I know that I was carrying twins, so had two placenta sights which had to heal, but even so I understood prolonged bleeding can be normal. Just a thought ;) x

Garrick - I had bleeding for a few days after the stitch, but it was mild. I had horrendous tightenings and cramps tho, and was convinced I would deliver the boys before 20wks at that point. There will be varied amounts of blood loss after a stitch, so it isn't abnormal, but as the others have said, proceed with caution hun and get yourself checked if it continues xxx

Take care Susie - I'm sure that you will be fine with slightly less rest hun, but recruit as much help as you can just to be on the safe side x


----------



## MaisieJune

I lost a lil boy at 18 weeks. When I got pregnant again I was 21 pregnant before I told anyone due to being scared it all happening again. After that everything was rushed.I was refered to consultant and he found out I had short cervix. Xmas eve I had to get stitch because it was too short. I was sent home on anti-biotics for 4 weeks and progesterone pessaries up until 32 weeks. Pregnancy went fine. Just anemia. Had him by planned c-section at 39 weeks. When he was 4 and half months old I got pregnant again. Stitch still in. At 24 weeks cervix started shortening so put on progesterone again til 32 weeks. Had stitch taken out at 36 weeks because I wanted natural labour. Went full term and over by 4 days and gave birth to lil girl who's 6 weeks and 1 day today. In pregnancy that I had stitch put in I took it easy but still did gentle housework. Just don't do too much. You can worry about it when full term and getting ready for baby. When pregnant with lil girl I couldn't take it easy. Had my lil boy to pick up, run after and clean up after!


----------



## jennwitt

good morning all! 24w6d today ;-) Still here in the hospital - it is nice to be able to have complete rest! The decision was made on Weds that I am not getting a stitch at all....All of my docs had been talking about it from 19 weeks on, but I kept going through episodes of heavy bleeding, so they kept putting it off. Finally I have had almost 4 weeks with no bleeding at all (thank heavens). The top top doc here was ready to do the stitch on Tues here in the hospital, but when he saw that my cervix had gone from .94 to 1.6 overnight, he (and me) decided to live with that instead of the possiblity of "stirring everything up" with a stitch. My monitoring is so calm - baby is great and my contraction line luckily just goes smooth every time ;-) happy day, everyone!

One more question:

With such strict bedrest as suggested on here, did you all deal with constipation? I have eaten so much in the hospital (it is seriously good!) and now just laying around, muscles doing absoluely nothing....ick. What have you found that helped? I took a dose of Colace and Milk of Mag yesterday. They said almost all the ladies here are on supplements..... thank you!!!!


----------



## kirstensheep

Hiya Ladies! 

I dont know if you can help or give any advice at all.... im 12+3 weeks pregnant and my cervix is 26mm long. i have had 2 lots of treatment for CIN3, the last one being September last year. my consultant really hasnt said a lot and ive got to go back for another scan next friday and thats just about it.... i dont know how this is going to play out or what my options are, im so anxious that my baby is just going to fall out of me and i keep having dreams that my baby is going to be premature... 

Any advice or suggestions would be great xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

kirstensheep said:


> Hiya Ladies!
> 
> I dont know if you can help or give any advice at all.... im 12+3 weeks pregnant and my cervix is 26mm long. i have had 2 lots of treatment for CIN3, the last one being September last year. my consultant really hasnt said a lot and ive got to go back for another scan next friday and thats just about it.... i dont know how this is going to play out or what my options are, im so anxious that my baby is just going to fall out of me and i keep having dreams that my baby is going to be premature...
> 
> Any advice or suggestions would be great xx

At 2.6, you still have a good amount of cervical length left. I would call them and push for a cerclage though.:winkwink: Your only 12wks so it seems that getting below 3 this early is a sign. I'm not from the UK, so maybe one of the UK ladies can help with advice on a more personal level as the medical system is different here. First thing is to relax hun. :hugs: I know it's scary but relaxing will help a great deal. Can you also have access to bed rest? That can also help give you slightly more length over some time. It couldn't hurt that's for sure and will give you more time with or without the stitch.


----------



## Jule71

Sherri-Good to hear from you. I read the entire thread when I joined and read your story. I'm happy for you that things worked out and you brought home a healthy baby. I'm sorry that you are still bleeding, hopefully it's nothing serious. Thanks for sharing that your older son was a preemie and is so healthy. I am so worried that if my boy comes now he'll be sick, so good to have some hope. Please keep us posted on your progress.

MA-I have no advice on the heart shaped uterus, but hopefully Susie can give you some info. I think Amelia still has room to turn upside down, I know my baby is transverse still although i'm still early... well, hope you don't have to have a c/s but if so, I'm sure all will be OK.

Garrick-I had some light bleeding for about 4 days and spotted for another 4-5 days. What kind of stitch do you have? I have the shirodkar and I think since it's a little more complicated, then there is more swelling and bleeding. I even passed a quarter sized clot after 2 days. I think it's normal unless you have pain or can soak a pad. Hope you recover soon.

Jenwitt- I have been on bedrest for 12 weeks now and YES constipation is an issue when you aren't moving. My peri told me to take Colace with each meal, and it really helps me. He does not want me straining so he said I could go up to 5 colace/day. I also eat lots of fiber and watermelon to keep things moving. Congrats on making it to almost 25w! I think the bedrest will help keep you pregnant for many more weeks. I think I mentioned last pregnancy I had 1.5 cm cervix left and I was 26 w so too late for the stitch and I made it to the end and was induced... so I think the bedrest is what got me there. Good luck!

Kristensheep- I agree with MA, you still have length and time to get a cerclage. I would really push for it and if the Dr's don't listen, find a new one who will. It's early for you to be short, so I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Susanah

Kristen - With this history I would definitely want a stitch. First time round, My length was 2cm at 15 weeks and I had a rescue stitch but had already started to dilate.
Please push for a stitch - or change consultants for one that listens. 

Jule17 - 26 weeks + 5 = :) yey! X


----------



## kirstensheep

aww thank you all for your advice! , i have another scan next friday and a hospital appointment the tuesday after, i will be taking my other half with me this time and wont leave till im stiched up lol. i thought it was really early to be this short, there are no results of being this short at 12 weeks anywhere on the net... 

Does the stitch hurt... really scares me when people go near my cervix after my different treatments and im so worried about it, but if it keeps my baby safe then its worth it xx


----------



## Susanah

Kirsten - no it doesn't hurt. Have had three now and none of them hurt. Have had a bit if backache for a few days afterwards each time, but no pain

MA - yes more likely to stay breech. Depends on the degree of uterine abnormality. As one might expect, The less space the babe has, the more likely to stay breech. He says nobody knows really until nearer delivery, whether these babes will manage to turn. Many do manage to turn themselves, but one of the significant reasons for having a breech baby is a bicornate or unicornate uterus. Many women dont know this until they have a section for breech baby and the abnormality is found. He also said its relatively common, which i didnt realise. Hope this helps. 
Susie


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Susie.

Well, it answers a lot of my questions concerning both my babies being breech and this one not budging to turn. I suppose I have to let it all go and let God deal with the details of how she gets into the world as long as she's safe and healthy.

Thanks for checking for me. We'll see if she turns in the weeks ahead. I won't be surprised if she doesn't now that I know.


----------



## lizziedripping

kirstensheep said:


> Hiya Ladies!
> 
> I dont know if you can help or give any advice at all.... im 12+3 weeks pregnant and my cervix is 26mm long. i have had 2 lots of treatment for CIN3, the last one being September last year. my consultant really hasnt said a lot and ive got to go back for another scan next friday and thats just about it.... i dont know how this is going to play out or what my options are, im so anxious that my baby is just going to fall out of me and i keep having dreams that my baby is going to be premature...
> 
> Any advice or suggestions would be great xx

Hi Kirsten :hugs: Your cervix is shorter than normal, but this is because of previous surgery which has actually removed some of it, not because it has opened under the pressure of a baby. 

Some women manage fine through pregnancy with shorter (but not weak) cervixes. The problem is that there is an increased risk that as your begins to shorten naturally as it does with all women in pregnancy, it hasn't got a lot of length to begin with, and so risks opening too soon if it were to shorten to nothing. Normally a cervix is around 4cms long at the beginnning of pregnancy. By 30wks it is around 3cms. There is huge variation from woman to woman, but this is the average. 

Because yours is already shorter than this, it is wise to push for a stitch to "sure up" the length you do have, and prevent any further shortening/opening below the stitch. Stithcing is a brilliant solution for women in your position, and if it is available you don't lose anything by taking it hun :hugs:


----------



## kirstensheep

lizziedripping said:


> kirstensheep said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies!
> 
> I dont know if you can help or give any advice at all.... im 12+3 weeks pregnant and my cervix is 26mm long. i have had 2 lots of treatment for CIN3, the last one being September last year. my consultant really hasnt said a lot and ive got to go back for another scan next friday and thats just about it.... i dont know how this is going to play out or what my options are, im so anxious that my baby is just going to fall out of me and i keep having dreams that my baby is going to be premature...
> 
> Any advice or suggestions would be great xx
> 
> Hi Kirsten :hugs: Your cervix is shorter than normal, but this is because of previous surgery which has actually removed some of it, not because it has opened under the pressure of a baby.
> 
> Some women manage fine through pregnancy with shorter (but not weak) cervixes. The problem is that there is an increased risk that as your begins to shorten naturally as it does with all women in pregnancy, it hasn't got a lot of length to begin with, and so risks opening too soon if it were to shorten to nothing. Normally a cervix is around 4cms long at the beginnning of pregnancy. By 30wks it is around 3cms. There is huge variation from woman to woman, but this is the average.
> 
> Because yours is already shorter than this, it is wise to push for a stitch to "sure up" the length you do have, and prevent any further shortening/opening below the stitch. Stithcing is a brilliant solution for women in your position, and if it is available you don't lose anything by taking it hun :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you soo much, ive got an appointment with the guys that done my treatment on tuesday, so i will push for one then as im really not confident it will go to full term, and if i dont get any luck there i will have an appointment with the consultant who i have been refered to to monitor my cervix, but she is so dismissive, and they wasnt going to do a cervical lenth scan until 20 weeks!!! but i cried until she scheduled it for 12 week scan lol xxx


----------



## clw4627

My, this thread moves fast, I love reading everyone's stories and experiences, some of you are just too funny:haha:!
Just wanted to update that Kelly's stitch has been in a week and she has been on bed rest since (from the great advice here, i think her Docs would have her doing normal stuff otherwise!).
She has a scan and Consultant appointment on Thurs and is 22 weeks Monday! What a turn around, from "no hope wait for a miscarriage" last Friday.

I wish I had known more about this before. With her history it would have been surprising if she hadn't had IC. 

Claire x


----------



## sham1

Hi MA, just wondered how you were getting on (as we are at similar stages), just approaching 31 weeks on Tuesday. I'm finding it really hard to sleep at the mo combination of things, need to use the toilet, vivid dreams and anxious all the time! Are you experiencing the same? Shamara x


----------



## sham1

Hi Lizzie, how are you doing hun? Haven't spoken in a while....:0)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sham1 said:


> Hi MA, just wondered how you were getting on (as we are at similar stages), just approaching 31 weeks on Tuesday. I'm finding it really hard to sleep at the mo combination of things, need to use the toilet, vivid dreams and anxious all the time! Are you experiencing the same? Shamara x

Hi dear. I'm getting on okay. The lack of sleep has hit me too and I'm a BEAR when I don't get sleep. Think of the exorcist and that's what I'm like! :rofl: I'm up all the time to pee because this little girl is HEAVY. :lol:

No dreams as I'm not all that much of a dreamer for some reason. I'm mostly up with acid reflux OR my belly has been so hard and HUGE that I feel like I can't breathe. They've given me an inhaler to help because of the heat.

I also have aches and pains. Lower back and of course lower pelvic. I think it's just because she's weighing down. 

I AM enjoying her kicks and movements though. Even if she does use my bladder as a soccer ball. :rofl:

We're almost there!:happydance: We can put up with it for a few more weeks. :thumbup::hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Sherri81

Ha Ha!! I had some sleep last night and all of a sudden I have become smarter! I realized I can open a new tab and post individually while still reading the forum in another thread, and this way I can answer more questions! (Place hand to forhead and smack for not thinking of this earlier!)

Susanah... WTF!!! How did I miss that you were pregnant again, and how the hell did that happen!! I think I am pretty much speechless on that right now. I mean, Charlie is not even that old and you have already had a stitch placed! Wow, I mean.... wow!

I actually ended up having a spinal. It was a lot of considering before they would do it though. I was flown out of Williams Lake on a Saturday, as I was bleeding and contracting slightly, and I was comletely dilated to the stitch at that point. My OB in WL had said she was comfortable delivering me that day, 35+5, but she had to find an anesthetist who would agree to help first. Every one she asked refused to touch me because of the heart concern, and the fact that my ejection fraction from the left ventricle had dropped about 15% in one month, and was down to 45% total. So I was airlifted out on a Saturday, and they finally did the section on Tuesday morning. At first they were thinking they would do an epidural, but after consulting with the whole team, they figured they could handle doing a full spinal on me. And it went off without a hitch. My heart rate did tank for a bit there and they pumped me full of some sort of med to help. While that was happening though, I literally could not draw any breaths in and I felt like I was starting to die. But things worked out well and the spinal started coming out almost as soon as they were done sewing me up. By the time they wheeled me into the recovery room I had started getting feeling back in one foot and could move that leg a bit as well. Within one hour I was moving everything! We have switched Colbys formula to something called Nutramigen. It has partially pre digested milk proteins in it. I am also pumping, since he will not breastfeed enough to satisfy himself or drain my breast, so he is getting that as well. I was afraid if I cut off all milk completely that he would never be able to have milk again due to a complete intolerance. So I have decided to pump as long as I can so he still gets that as well. They said he might even come around to regular formula once the colicky phase ends around 3 months.

I hope this pregnancy goes well for you. I am actually so jealous that you are expecting again :) This pregnancy went so well, or so I believe, that I would love to try again, and maybe just not do so much bed rest as I thihk it was the stitch and Fragmin that did most of the work. But my family has told me if I do get pregnant again, they will not help again as it was toohard on everyone this time around. My OB said she can not tell me she will not help again, but she did say that my pregnancies have been hard on her too and she has asked that maybe I think very hard about having another baby. It is upsetting because I aways thought I would have 3 kids in the end. And I did really enjoy the pregnancy once I got to around 28 weeks and was not on such strict bed rest. And I loved being pregnant from 31 weeks on, when I was not on bed rest at all really, and was back at home again.

Garrick, I would say bleeding after a cerclage is quite normal. After Devons cerclage there was quite a bit of blood initially, then it turned pink, and within about 48 hours I was not bleeding at all. With Colby I did have bleeding for a while. I think by day 5 I stopped bleeding altogether. I did start Flagyl as well as they thought the extended bleeding could be due to a small bit of infection. Who knows whether it was or not, but by 24 hours after starting, the bleeding and spotting was all cleared up.

Hey Lizzie! It seems there is a bit of confusion with post c-section bleeding, doesnt it. The health nurse here said its unusual to bleed longer than 10 days, the GP here said its fine, and then the OB said this is absolutely a sign of something being off inside!! So 3 different health authoritie and 3 different opinions :roll: Lol. I think my OB is mainly basing things on prior history though of not getting everything out after a delivery, and maybe not healing so well as of late from any kind of intervention. There has also been alot of pain from the internal stitches, fluid has been viewed aroudnd them, and I guess since the bleeding is quite a lot for this amount of time in, plus with my history, she is thinking maybe a bit of deciduous tissue, perforation, or ripped uterine stitch... So I guess we will see as soon as they can get in there and look. I was very sorry to hear about your miscarriage as well. I do not know it I had written that earlier. I was readind on my Ipod but it was so hard to reply on that stupid thing.

JennWitt, I never suffered from constipation, even when I was on such strict bedrest. I wish I could help you in some way. I suffer from severe diarrhea IBS when not pregnant, so in pregnancy, I was just normal. And even with all the pain meds post delivery and everything else, I never suffered from constipation. Maybe try some prune juice or upping your fibre intake with things like oats. Maybe this stuff does not work on normal people, lol, but give me a bowl of oatmeal and within 5 minutes I am in the bathroom. But once again, I am not sure if my IBS trigger foods work on normal people. I really hope you get to full term though. I am really rooting for ya!

Kirstensheep, I do not know what to suggest as I started the pregnancy with only a 2.8cm cervix as it was. Once I had my cerclage my cervical length of 2.8 was preserved, and that was it. It never went up, and it stayed at 2.8 until around 24 weeks or so, when it slowly started going down to 2.56. Once I got to 2.56 it stayed until I started laboring around 34 and a bit weeks. Some people just have a genetically short cervix, but it still may stay extremely strong. I would say the best thing to do is have weekle checks right now so if it shortens after this, they can catch it early and intervene then.

Jule71, Gregs story can be extremely heartening, as can Lizzies story with her daughter, but each case has to be thought of on its own. But at almost 27 weeks, I think outcomes are so much greater than the chance that Lizzie or I had. I do not want to guarantee everything will be okay even if your little one comes now as I think that would wrong of me, but I think you have a good chance!!! :) There was also a little boy inthe NICU with us when Greg was born. His name is Zach, and they thought maybe he was a 26 weeker, but I have heard since that they now believe he was a 24 weeker due to his weight at birth being only 1 pound 4 ounces. Anyways, he did not do so great in the NICU. He did have a brain bleed, and he did need heart surgery on his Patent Ductus.... but guess what.... With all of that he is still doing great now! I do not say this to scare you... yes, he did end up with Cerebra Palsy, but it has only affected his legs, and his mom said he is the most brilliant little boy ever!! He is the same age as Greg, 7, and he is reading at a 5th grade level and can solve complex math equations! So they were given the same prognosis as we were, and the CP part did come true, but even still it is not the doom and gloom story that some NICU Drs lead you to believe. He does have CP but he is a joy to be around his mom claims, and his CP is really the low end of the spectrum. Drs always seem to want to set you up for the worst, but you always just have to keep hoping for the best as these little ones can surprise you in the end.

MA, I donèt know how to help with the heart shaped uterus. I do not have one, and neither does anyone I know. Even if you end up with a c-section I think the joy at having your little girl here will outweigh any kind of upset over not having a natural birth. I have heard though, that once you have had a pregnancy go to term with a heart shaped uterus, it kind of leaves that portion streched a bit, and if you were to conceive again and implant in that section, the baby would have a bit more room since it was pre stretched by your daugher. So that may be a bunch of baloney, but if there is truth to it, you could potentially have another baby and potentially do a VBAC!! OR... if it has been pre stretched by your little boy, maybe Amelia does still have room to move in there, and maybe she will flip for you yet!


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> sham1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi MA, just wondered how you were getting on (as we are at similar stages), just approaching 31 weeks on Tuesday. I'm finding it really hard to sleep at the mo combination of things, need to use the toilet, vivid dreams and anxious all the time! Are you experiencing the same? Shamara x
> 
> Hi dear. I'm getting on okay. The lack of sleep has hit me too and I'm a BEAR when I don't get sleep. Think of the exorcist and that's what I'm like! :rofl: I'm up all the time to pee because this little girl is HEAVY. :lol:
> 
> No dreams as I'm not all that much of a dreamer for some reason. I'm mostly up with acid reflux OR my belly has been so hard and HUGE that I feel like I can't breathe. They've given me an inhaler to help because of the heat.
> 
> I also have aches and pains. Lower back and of course lower pelvic. I think it's just because she's weighing down.
> 
> I AM enjoying her kicks and movements though. Even if she does use my bladder as a soccer ball. :rofl:
> 
> We're almost there!:happydance: We can put up with it for a few more weeks. :thumbup::hugs::kiss::flower:Click to expand...

Hey, glad to know I'm not the only one with lack of sleep. Never used to be much of a dreamer either but recently, I've had some REALLY strange ones.

Yes, not far now, have you bought everything? I've been holding off till the last minute but just bought a cot and now thinking about pram and carseat. 

I know what you mean about feeling as though you can't breathe! It's funny, I'm not that large for the stage we're at but apparently the baby is on the larger side of the normal range! I wear a maternity belt as the pressure on my lower abdomen is serious! Not long now, when is your stitch out?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I've had a few clothes from saving over the past 10years but we just got the crib and dresser a couple of weeks ago. Waiting for the glider next month and THEN we'll start to decorate. Doug hasn't even taken anything out of the boxes yet.

What I DID buy were the cloth diapers. Prefolds, Covers, some Grovia's and Charlies soap to wash them all in. I think we're pretty much ready. I'm having a shower in Sept. so maybe we'll get the stroller set and a pack n play. :shrug: I registered for a ton of stuff but it was mainly because I'm uncomfortable knowing what anyone wants to buy so I put big things and little things on the list so people had things to choose from. TOTALLY out of my comfort zone. I'd rather buy everything for ourselves. :lol: I AM grateful, just feel slightly odd.

Stitch comes out wk 36 and my injections stop then as well. So it will be interesting to see when I go. Will I go early? :shrug: or will I be one of those that goes 2 wks later? :haha: 

Hopefully your dreams will start to go. :hugs:


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi ladies, Just wanted some advice if poss! Im now 36 weeks and 4 days into my pregnancy with my preventative stitch but i keep getting anaerobes - they now dont even disappear with anti biotics!I have anaerobes now (not sure if thats why i get thick yellow discharge in the toilet bowl - sorry TMI!) Reading a post on sands scared me witless about a baby being born asleep at 39 weeks because of an infection! If an infection was to get into the womb would my cervix have to be open even a fraction? I really wish my consultant would let me take my lil one out at 37 weeks but she refuses so my c-section is booked just one day shy of 39 weeks and i seem to be in panic mode! ahhh i hate pregnancy after loss :-( Thanks in advance for any help! x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi KD - so sorry you're stressing hun, and totally understandable after the loss of a baby/babies. I am no "expert" on infection, but with a nicely closed cervix there is no immediate risk to baby hun. I am certain that if all pregnant women were screened for infection in pregnancy, there would thousands testing positive (inc. me, since I had anaerobes at 21wks and beyond). It is normal to have bacteria lurking in the vagina, which is the reason for a mucus plug, and closed cervix - it offers protection against the normal rigours of the outside world.

Infections which cause stillbirth are extremely rare darlin', and you have had such close mointoring and treament, that the odds for you are even lower. Waiting 2 more wks to delivery doesn't increase your risk further, since these tragedies can potentially occur in any woman, any time throughout pregnancy. You are gonna be fine sweetie, please try to relax - hard tho I know it is xxx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

I have been incredibly slack and am not keeping up with the posts at all!but I skimmed through what I could and saw something about bleeding length after a csection??I bled for about 11/12 weeks!!my ob finally did a more than just quick once over scan and saw that I had blood clots left over still..big ones.he was given me a few more weeks before he scheduled a dc cos I was so hesitant for more surgery and it finally stopped on it's own.the clots would have been from excessive bleeding as I believe I had at least a partial accreta this time as he said the placenta was a bit stuck but wasn't an issue as he was able to manually remove it and see that it was gone but obviously I bled more than usual.I hope you are all well.koby is doing much better ATM his last loy of bronchiollitis was rsv positive(his second hospitalization) and they are now almost certain due to this that he will have asthma.here's hoping it's mild and manageable!xo


----------



## bathbabe

Hey ladies, just wanted to give you a positive story!

This thread is wayyyyyyy too long for me to read thru lol but my cousin went into labour at 26weeks + 2days, had labour stopped 7times in 6weeks the last time being 32weeks and 5days, they said they wouldnt even attempted to stop labour after 33weeks, she is now 36weeks pregnant today! The little munchkin cant make its mind up! She wasnt able to have a cervical stitch due to treatment she had done on it a few years ago. 

There is hope :) hope your all doing well x


----------



## mich1365

Congratulations Rensben!!!!! Margot is a lucky little girl..and to live in Paris no less:)!


----------



## sham1

MA, hardly bought anything! Have a lot of clothes. Just bought a cot and now need to get a pram! Can't believe we're so close now! Feels unreal.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I know. We don't have a stroller yet nor do we have a car seat. Waiting on bedding we need a pack n play for our room to keep her in here for bf'ing. Slightly nervous but it will all come together. 

Had some chili the other night and thought I was going to DIE from acid reflux. Turns out a small glass of water with apple cider vinegar gets rid of it. Worked like a charm. :thumbup:

Not too much going on with exception to exhaustion. It feels good to have some "normal" pregnancy symptoms for a change. :lol:


----------



## HelenGee

Hey all, sorry I've been away for a while, just so busy. Wow, it's taken me an hour to catch up in the last 15 pages!

Susannah - huuuuuggggeee congrats hun, I am so pleased for you. You'll do brilliantly managing Charlie, Bella too was colicky, mainly late afternoon so I know what you mean when you can't let her cry. I have to nip it in the bud before she swallows too much more wind! How is Charlie now? Keep taking it steady x

Lizzie - I am so sorry to hear of your loss and also that you felt so ill, it's so cruel. You reminded me of me when you said how positive you are about everyone else's pregnancies, but were scared about your own, it's so much easier to view things objectively when it's someone else's pregnancy! Good luck, wish I could give you a big hug to make it all better. Xx

Rensben - OMG well done, what a fantastic outcome for you, I love love love the name too. Take care of yourself xxx

Sherri- mega congrats on the birth of Colby, I'm right there with you on the colic thing. I had to adopt a really false sense of calm when I was with the children, but the crying would wind me up that much that I would explode at the slightest things when I was without the children. Nobody wanted to come to the supermarket with me anymore :haha: have you tried massaging Colby's lower tummy in clockwise motions, that really helped Bella. She has (fingers crossed) grown out of it now.

Hey Mikayla's Mummy and Michelle, how's it going? Life with 2 is fun isn't it?! I love it, but holy cow am I tired. I've got 2 chatterboxes too so I don't get a word in, but Mich you are right, if I hadn't been through so much crap to get here I might complain. I hope Koby and Adrian are being good little brothers. Oliver is starting school in September which feels sooo wrong :nope:

MA - you've had me in hysterics cos I was just like you, I still can be too!! It's just sheer disbelief sometimes isn't it? I'm surprised relatives came to see me as I was acid-tongued. As for delivery, if a section is recommended for a breech baby then I'd go with that. Tbh I've done natural (not by choice) and a section (after a horrible labour) and I was just totally relieved to have the section, it felt safer for me. I think I have control issues though:rofl: my poor dear hubby :wacko: trust me though, if Amelia does turn, you will know about it. Oliver was breech until 36 weeks and I vividly remember the hours it took him to turn himself, I thought my insides were being pummelled. Bella's a feisty miss too she used to push off the monitors anyway she could, with her bottom, hand foot, it was like she was ready for a fight. She doesn't take any crap from her older brother either, in fact she finds his occasional tantrums hilarious :haha: keep on baking xx
Apologies, but I can't remember who posted about a rescue cerclage - I had one at 21 weeks, cervix 13mm with funnelling and made it to 38 weeks plus. The rest was a major factor too.

Heychickie- I'm so pleased you're expecting, I often wonder how you are. I'm so glad you'll get a stitch without a fight, that must be a relief. Good luck xx:hugs:

Sham- you're doing great, don't panic about getting stuff, clothes, blankets, a bed and a car seat are the most important, the other stuff can happen when you're ready, although the shopping is fun. Enjoy xx

I'll post more tomorrow, take care ladies 

Helen


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HelenGee said:


> Hey all, sorry I've been away for a while, just so busy. Wow, it's taken me an hour to catch up in the last 15 pages!
> 
> Susannah - huuuuuggggeee congrats hun, I am so pleased for you. You'll do brilliantly managing Charlie, Bella too was colicky, mainly late afternoon so I know what you mean when you can't let her cry. I have to nip it in the bud before she swallows too much more wind! How is Charlie now? Keep taking it steady x
> 
> Lizzie - I am so sorry to hear of your loss and also that you felt so ill, it's so cruel. You reminded me of me when you said how positive you are about everyone else's pregnancies, but were scared about your own, it's so much easier to view things objectively when it's someone else's pregnancy! Good luck, wish I could give you a big hug to make it all better. Xx
> 
> Rensben - OMG well done, what a fantastic outcome for you, I love love love the name too. Take care of yourself xxx
> 
> Sherri- mega congrats on the birth of Colby, I'm right there with you on the colic thing. I had to adopt a really false sense of calm when I was with the children, but the crying would wind me up that much that I would explode at the slightest things when I was without the children. Nobody wanted to come to the supermarket with me anymore :haha: have you tried massaging Colby's lower tummy in clockwise motions, that really helped Bella. She has (fingers crossed) grown out of it now.
> 
> Hey Mikayla's Mummy and Michelle, how's it going? Life with 2 is fun isn't it?! I love it, but holy cow am I tired. I've got 2 chatterboxes too so I don't get a word in, but Mich you are right, if I hadn't been through so much crap to get here I might complain. I hope Koby and Adrian are being good little brothers. Oliver is starting school in September which feels sooo wrong :nope:
> 
> MA - you've had me in hysterics cos I was just like you, I still can be too!! It's just sheer disbelief sometimes isn't it? I'm surprised relatives came to see me as I was acid-tongued. As for delivery, if a section is recommended for a breech baby then I'd go with that. Tbh I've done natural (not by choice) and a section (after a horrible labour) and I was just totally relieved to have the section, it felt safer for me. I think I have control issues though:rofl: my poor dear hubby :wacko: trust me though, if Amelia does turn, you will know about it. Oliver was breech until 36 weeks and I vividly remember the hours it took him to turn himself, I thought my insides were being pummelled. Bella's a feisty miss too she used to push off the monitors anyway she could, with her bottom, hand foot, it was like she was ready for a fight. She doesn't take any crap from her older brother either, in fact she finds his occasional tantrums hilarious :haha: keep on baking xx
> Apologies, but I can't remember who posted about a rescue cerclage - I had one at 21 weeks, cervix 13mm with funnelling and made it to 38 weeks plus. The rest was a major factor too.
> 
> Heychickie- I'm so pleased you're expecting, I often wonder how you are. I'm so glad you'll get a stitch without a fight, that must be a relief. Good luck xx:hugs:
> 
> Sham- you're doing great, don't panic about getting stuff, clothes, blankets, a bed and a car seat are the most important, the other stuff can happen when you're ready, although the shopping is fun. Enjoy xx
> 
> I'll post more tomorrow, take care ladies
> 
> Helen

Missed ya Helen! So glad I made you laugh. :rofl: It's been interesting. My mom actually got REALLY mad at me because I shot down her idea to buy a 911 memorial for her to put into a basket to give away for Amelia's baby shower. :dohh::wacko: I don't know WHAT inspired her to give someone a debbie downer gift to remember the upcoming birth of my child but she is totally out of it! :lol: She abruptly got off the phone with me after Doug agreed. 

I suppose I'd be surprised if anyone came to visit me either. lol My poor husband has a hard enough time trying to put up with me. You know those push presents ladies keep talking about? He deserves one. :rofl: I've "pushed" him over the edge several times, poor guy. :haha::wacko:


----------



## heychickie

I'm off to have my cerclage now (12w 5d). Within the hour.


----------



## heychickie

All done. Still numb from the spinal though, will be here a few more hours. Doc said they were able to do two stitches, which is good as sometimes they can only do one. All's good for now.*


----------



## lizziedripping

Great news heychickie - rest well tonight sweet xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Heychickie! :happydance: I also have two stitches. I've heard some do one, some do two. I think it all depends on who you get. I had to be forceful in monitoring with my peri center but at least they did TWO stitches. They seem to be staying put well. Rest easy.


----------



## heychickie

Thanks, I'm home now. A little light bleeding. It's more than what I'd call spotting, but very light in color, and I believe in the normal range for what the doctor expected. I had a little mild cramping while in recovery, but it's gone now. I'll be taking it very easy through the rest of the week. Off work tomorrow, and will probably work from home Thursday and Friday. It's all computer work I can do from bed or the couch. Keeping my fingers crossed that it all goes textbook from here.


----------



## jennwitt

hi there - still in the hospital (will re-assess at 28 weeks)....had another u/s.....cervix holds steady at 1.6 for a week w/no stitch on strict bed rest ;-) yeah!!! baby Luke is 2lbs now (a little ahead)......a few contractions last Friday - gave me prochardia - big time headaches with it! Started on p-17 shot Monday.....I have learned so much being on here - thank you for all the suggestions and help!! I am on my side nearly flat, every minute, guzzling water, now at 25 weeks, 4 days ;-) woohoo! Hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there!!! xoxo


----------



## CazH

Hi girls just thought id update, had my stitch last wed and was less frightnening than expected. They gave me a spinal and had my legs high in the air, never knew my legs could go that high! 
The stitch took about 30mins to do and was quite a bit of blood, stayed in hospital overnight but had no pain once spinal wore off and even weeing never stung which i was so scared about.
I have had bleeding after but that is normal and now a brown discharge but consultant happy. I would say get this procedure done if been recommended as is so not painful and worth doing if baby stays in longer!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well done ladies! :happydance: The stitch helps a great deal as does the 17P injections.

Heychickie, will you be able to do bed rest? It really will help a great deal even if medical consultant says it won't gain anything. I think those of us in here have seen what bed rest can do to help us get further along. You just want to keep from putting to much pressure especially as the baby grows and also puts added weight.

AFM: I'm 31wks 3dys today. :happydance: 17P injections are doing they're thing as is the stitch. I'm feeling exhausted from waking up every hour to pee, but the good news is yesterday i got 5 straight hours of sleep in. So I'd say that was good. I'll take a nap shortly as well. My days lately are filled with naps. We have another sonogram on Friday and then meet with the Perinatologist. I'm hoping Amelia will cooperate as they will try to give us a 3D pic. 

I also seem to be overemotional. Crying fits and of course some of you have been giggling at my fits of rage too. Haha I've been pretty much staying in the house this week. While I have been told I can shuffle around now at 31wks, I'm still trying to be careful. Also, I went out last weekend and what I thought I could do, I was honestly too tired to follow through with. Most of the time I was in the car on a country drive to get me out and two stores had the wheely buggy. I was still tired. So that tells me I have to just relax and listen to my body which is telling me to rest. 

Other than that, so far everything is good. Amelia is right on my bladder and she seems to have weight on my other end as well because I've had to go #2 just about every time I've pee'd. It's honestly an odd feeling with the pressure at both ends. I feel like I have to go every 10 minutes. Sorry for the tmi ladies. :rofl:

I'm DYING for ice cream with chocolate sprinkles. Missed out on it today but I hopefully will have Doug grab some tomorrow before he leaves. It seems to be the only thing I crave in this pregnancy. Everything else has me averted to food. I'm thinking it's the 17P that and the horrifying moodswings. :wacko:


----------



## heychickie

Mommy's Angel said:


> Well done ladies! :happydance: The stitch helps a great deal as does the 17P injections.
> 
> Heychickie, will you be able to do bed rest? It really will help a great deal even if medical consultant says it won't gain anything. I think those of us in here have seen what bed rest can do to help us get further along. You just want to keep from putting to much pressure especially as the baby grows and also puts added weight.

For a couple days they advised bed rest. I've been home on the couch today, lying down, up only to eat/drink or use the bathroom. Thursday and Friday, I will work from home so that I can still mostly be feet up, heavily reclined. Next week I'll need to go back to work, until and unless the Dr puts me on official bed rest. Without Dr orders, I can't use leave benefits to stay home on rest. I do work in an office on a computer, though, and sit nearly all day. I can make some accommodations at in my office. Any particular recommendations to help in this situation? At night/weekends, I'll take it as easy a possible. 

My Dr has certainly mentioned bed rest as a possibility as we go on, but I think that'll not really come up again until I'm 18-20 weeks along, from what he's said, unless they see an issue sooner.


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies, I went to have my cervix checked today with internal ultrasound and its still measuring 3cm but its funneling. I have a McDonald Cerclage in place the ultrasound tech wouldnt say much except its funneling and it wasnt two weeks ago. Has this happen to anyone?


----------



## sham1

Thanks Helen and I hope you're well 

MA, the sleep deprivation is soooo hard! And once the baby arrives, it'll get worse! LOL


----------



## lizziedripping

truthbtold said:


> Hi ladies, I went to have my cervix checked today with internal ultrasound and its still measuring 3cm but its funneling. I have a McDonald Cerclage in place the ultrasound tech wouldnt say much except its funneling and it wasnt two weeks ago. Has this happen to anyone?

Hi hun, just answered this in the seperate thread you made - will put a copy of my answer below :hugs:

........funneling with a stitch is to be expected and completely 'normal' for us ladies with IC. The reason for stitching in the first place is because the cervix is liable to open around the 16-24wk mark. What the stitch does is to prevent it from opening any further, effectively keeping the cervix closed below the stitch, which is what counts.

I had funelling to the stitch from 25wks with the twins, and only had 2cms of cervix left, so yours is looking great. If your cervix had remained completely closed, then there would have been no need for a cerclage. I was funneled like this until I delivered at 38wks with 16Ibs of twin - the stitch did its job and prevented any further cervical opening.

Rarely some women dilate right through the stitch, but there would usually be accompanyng contractions and bleeding for this to happen. You have IC, preterm labour is a seperate thing and you would need to go into preterm labour to dilate right through the stitch. 

Sometimes the funneling you describe can close again overnight, especially if your cervix is dynamic and prone to changing day by day. Hard as it is sweet, try not to stress - this is to be expected with IC. Rest also helps to keep the funneling under control too, so stay of your feet as much as possible darlin' xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heychickie said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Well done ladies! :happydance: The stitch helps a great deal as does the 17P injections.
> 
> Heychickie, will you be able to do bed rest? It really will help a great deal even if medical consultant says it won't gain anything. I think those of us in here have seen what bed rest can do to help us get further along. You just want to keep from putting to much pressure especially as the baby grows and also puts added weight.
> 
> For a couple days they advised bed rest. I've been home on the couch today, lying down, up only to eat/drink or use the bathroom. Thursday and Friday, I will work from home so that I can still mostly be feet up, heavily reclined. Next week I'll need to go back to work, until and unless the Dr puts me on official bed rest. Without Dr orders, I can't use leave benefits to stay home on rest. I do work in an office on a computer, though, and sit nearly all day. I can make some accommodations at in my office. Any particular recommendations to help in this situation? At night/weekends, I'll take it as easy a possible.
> 
> My Dr has certainly mentioned bed rest as a possibility as we go on, but I think that'll not really come up again until I'm 18-20 weeks along, from what he's said, unless they see an issue sooner.Click to expand...

I haven't the faintest idea what to recommend while your at the office. I would say to make sure your not picking things up that are heavy or kneeling down. Is there a way you could possibly push for bed rest with your Dr.? Maybe have him write you a note so you can be cautious? This is the best time for bed rest because the baby is so small. It's crucial to get to 27/28wks. Moderated bed rest would help a great deal and there are many benefits to it. 

I'm sure there may be some in here though who like you weren't able to get the time off. Hopefully they'll share some insight on what they did. Just be sure to rest when you can and try not to walk too much, too far. Do you have to walk constantly up stairs at this time or is there an elevator?


----------



## sham1

Hey all, had a bit of scare today. Woke up to a little brownish discharge, nothing major but when I wiped, maybe a teaspoon or so. Went to labour ward and baby was monitored for about 40 mins and was perfectly fine. They are also checking for inflection. The doctor and consultant felt that it was not anything major to worry about as it was old blood not fresh and they had seen it many times with women who have a stitch. It has now stopped anyway, only lasted about an hour or so and was very light. Anyone with a stitch experienced this? Thx


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Hello everyone-I've not been on for a bit and I haven't had chance to catch up on everyones news yet. I just have a quick question. I saw my consultant today for a follow up appointment after losing my lovely Erin almost 8 weeks ago. 
He told me that I have an incompetent cervix due to loop diathermy that I had over 4 years ago ( I had no idea this could cause such devastating problems).
He is referring me for a permanent Shirodkar cerclage to be done asap before we start trying to conceive again. He says I would need a Caesarean to give birth.
I just wondered if anyone has experience of this type of stitch? 
Thanks..


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ErinMayasmum said:


> Hello everyone-I've not been on for a bit and I haven't had chance to catch up on everyones news yet. I just have a quick question. I saw my consultant today for a follow up appointment after losing my lovely Erin almost 8 weeks ago.
> He told me that I have an incompetent cervix due to loop diathermy that I had over 4 years ago ( I had no idea this could cause such devastating problems).
> He is referring me for a permanent Shirodkar cerclage to be done asap before we start trying to conceive again. He says I would need a Caesarean to give birth.
> I just wondered if anyone has experience of this type of stitch?
> Thanks..

I have the MacDonald Stitch, but there are several ladies here who did have the Shirodkar stitch in. I don't recall them saying it was permanent though so I'll be interested in hearing what they have to say. Lizzie seems to have experience with this stitch since she had it with the twins. I bet she and the others will have some input for you. 

I've heard good things about the shirodkar stitch. I wanted it, but they would only perform the MacDonald. I took what I could get and it seems to be working so I won't complain. :winkwink:

Good luck with everything.:hugs:

Sham, Wow! That must have been scary. :hugs::kiss::flower: I'm glad it was nothing serious. I too would have thought since it was brown that it was old, but it still makes you wonder if there could be something up. So glad they checked it and all is well though. Praise God!!:happydance:


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Thanks MA, my doc said the stitch will be put in via surgery so I'm a bit confused as to whether he meant trans abdominal or Shirodkar-he definitely mentioned Shirodkar but said the stitch would be done high up in my cervix and would mean surgery. 
I don't mind surgery and a ceasarean as long as we have a healthy living baby in the end! Whatever it takes...
I'm so glad that all is well with you and your stitch is working xx


----------



## Alisa F

Heychickie &#8211; I need a stitch in any future pregnancy, one consultant said no bed rest until much later in pregnancy (I think she said around 30 weeks! I was gobsmacked as would expect to have already delivered by then with my condition) so I went saw another consultant who listened to my concerns and was prepared to write me off work. 

However, he did say there was no clear evidence to say bed rest works (I think from reading real women&#8217;s experiences that it absolutely does) though he said taking it easy is better than going to work and was prepared to write me off after the stitch was placed. He suggested working from home (horizontally), getting up to eat, shower, go to garden. He said for all the benefits of bed rest there are also negatives &#8211; psychological (loneliness, depression) and physical (blood clotting &#8211; but that was specific to me as I&#8217;m Factor V Leiden carrier, groan!). 

Hope that&#8217;s balanced information. It was all specific to me, so I would suggest you seek your own second opinion darling. x


----------



## HelenGee

Sham- just a quick note - I had brown bleed when stitch was in place, it was after a speculum to swab for infection and lasted a few days, apparently a bit of old blood can become dislogded, probably from stitch placement. Ad long as there are no cramps I think all is fine, it was with me x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ErinMayasmum said:


> Thanks MA, my doc said the stitch will be put in via surgery so I'm a bit confused as to whether he meant trans abdominal or Shirodkar-he definitely mentioned Shirodkar but said the stitch would be done high up in my cervix and would mean surgery.
> I don't mind surgery and a ceasarean as long as we have a healthy living baby in the end! Whatever it takes...
> I'm so glad that all is well with you and your stitch is working xx

Yeah, I think what your speaking of is trans abdominal as that one is put in higher and left. At least that was my assumption. All I've ever heard was Macdonald and Shirodkar come out....The shirodkar is extra strong though. My Docs didn't seem very confident with it because they were afraid of tearing. They were very conservative with their approach and it was like pulling teeth just to get the Macdonald. I've heard great things about the shirodkar. Good luck with the Trans Abdominal. Sounds like your Dr. is being proactive. :happydance:

I'm honestly not sure who's had the trans abdominal in here. Again, the other ladies may know a whole lot more there than I do.:winkwink:


----------



## lizziedripping

ErinMayasmum said:


> Thanks MA, my doc said the stitch will be put in via surgery so I'm a bit confused as to whether he meant trans abdominal or Shirodkar-he definitely mentioned Shirodkar but said the stitch would be done high up in my cervix and would mean surgery.
> I don't mind surgery and a ceasarean as long as we have a healthy living baby in the end! Whatever it takes...
> I'm so glad that all is well with you and your stitch is working xx

Hi there. I had the shirodkar with the twins. It is placed higher up the cervix and is sewn thru the vaginal walls and the cervix. Mine was done under a spinal aneasthetic, as are all stitches, and I was home the next day. 

It used to be that Shirodkar stitches were permanent, and you had to to have a section to deliver a baby BUT they now do a modified version which can be removed before a vaginal delivery. It is odd that your surgeon wants to place one before conception, and leave it in - it isn't necessary to place one in advance unless he isn't confident with doing it in pregnancy, and can't perform the modified version. It doesn't matter if you get yours in before conception, but it's more unusual these days. 

I can vouch for the shirodkar tho, it is brilliant. My consultant insisted I have one with the twins since it is higher and theoretically withstands a greater pregnancy weight. You have to have surgery to get any of the stitches hun, but the transabdominal cerclage is the most invasive. You have any further questions, you know where we are :hugs:


----------



## cbl77

Hey there, I am new to this forum and hope that all of you can give me some encouragement. My husband and I lost our twins in Jan 2011 at almost 22 weeks due to IC. I had a rescue cerclage at 20 weeks but I was too far dilated and effaced so it only held for less than 2 weeks. I am pregnant again with a singleton this time and I had a McDonald cerclage placed at 13.5 weeks. My cervix was measuring 4.5cm long the day of surgery and last week at my check I was measuring almost 5cm long. I will be 17 weeks this Sat and am scared out of my mind because I know how fast a cervix can change. I also am getting P17 shots weekly. I am not on bedrest but I have sort of put myself on modified bedrest where I only go to work(I am a dental hygienist so I sit most of the day but there are times when I am up) and that is pretty much it except for 1 or 2 small things on the weekends. I only work 7 hrs a day 4 days a week and I lay down at lunch too. On weekends I just go to friends houses and sit or lay on their couch so I am trying my best to lay down as much as possible. I could really use some success stories from you ladies. My Dr said that the cerclage is in there so well that we may have to do a spinal to get it out but I am still so nervous.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi cbl, and welcome hun. I am so sorry that you lost your twins, that is a tragedy and it is hardly surprising you are so frightened :(

Twins make for an extremely complicated pregnancy all by themselves, and are often born early for many reasons, most of which are not fully understood. A cervix can be incompetent purely because there are two babies in women who would otherwise carry singletons to term with no problem. 

It is good that you have the stitch anyway, but I wouldn't worry too much because it may be that your cervix is fine, but struggled to withstand the extra weight of two. There are some obstetricians who routinely place stitches in twin ladies as a precaution for this very reason, purely because of the extra risk. 

At almost 17wks a 5cm cervix confirms that your cervix is looking very good and not at all incompetent so far, and the indications are that this pregnancy will go well.

I had a stitch placed in my third pregnancy with twins due to a previous baby being born at 24wks. Apart from some funneling (when the cervix begins to open above the stitch) from 25wks, it worked and held up against 16Ibs of baby weight. I can vouch for the success of an elective stitch, and it is brilliant that your doctors are being so proactive.

As for rest, you are doing absolutely the right thing in putting your feet up as much as possible. It may be that you don't need it, but I wouldn't take any chances hun. As for stitch removal, they are often removed under a spinal. If you have a section it will be removed at the same time.

Good luck, and please feel free to join us here. This is a wonderful thread filled with women who have been where you are, and are so willing to support each other xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

5cm's is EXCELLENT for a singleton. I lost my son at 22wks 2 years ago from what I now know is IC. This time, had I not found this great bunch of ladies, I would have lost our little girl Amelia close to 22wks as well. My cervical length with a singleton seems to be classic IC. I start to lose length at 16wks and go from there. From my 18th wk this pregnancy I was a 3.2 cm's from 4at the beginning and then in less than a wks time I was 2.0 cm's. That's with a singleton and at 19wks.

Lizzie is right, your stitch will hold REALLY well! I was TERRIFIED it wouldn't hold. Still am sometimes but it along with the 17P injections are really doing well. I'll be 32wks on Sunday. Even if baby comes early I have a 90% mortality rate. 

Having both the injections AND the stitch will give you quite a bit of room to breathe so please put your mind at ease! :hugs: Fear is normal with a loss like ours. It's traumatic and is SO HARD to push through and allow ourselves to find hope and enjoy the process. Once I hit 28wks, I started to really breathe. At 30wks I could have jumped for joy. 

Take things one day at a time, don't push yourself too hard and rest off your feet when you can. Drinking lots of water will help hydrate you and finding some way to relieve the stress will be a HUGE help. I've started lying down with the air conditioning on and just trying not to "think". I picture a calming white room and just try to "be still". It helps during those times I panic and am afraid. 

Good luck darlin! :hugs: Sounds like your doing very well right now. :happydance: As the weeks pass, you'll be more confident and be able to breathe through the emotions pertaining to the loss and new life within you. I think you'll be able to enjoy the pregnancy and bond with baby when you get further along because you'll start to see results from the injections and stitch. :winkwink:


----------



## cbl77

Thank you so much for replies and encouragement! It truly makes a huge difference in getting through this.


----------



## Susanah

Heychickie - I'm failing miserably at bed rest this time round. Am looking after my five month old, walking about, went supermarket shopping today, did some gardening yesterday - and my stitch was last Monday. I am taking it easy for me but I simply can't rest like I did first and second time. I am sleeping more, dh is helping more and I have been resting much more than usual. My obstetrician seemed to think that I would be fine with light activity after a few days bed rest, with the "do what feels right" mantra. 
Anyway, my tummy has settled down and I heard the heartbeat yesterday so I'm hoping so so much that this little bean stays with us. 
After my first stitch I went back to work after two weeks and was still doing on-cals and very long days on my feet etc and that was too much, but office based computer work would have been ok second time around, and even though I stopped working during my second pregnancy, I still worked at home every day working for exams. 
Sham - I had a similar thing after my second stitch but it was all fine. Good luck
X


----------



## cbl77

Mommy's Angel~ I am so sorry for your loss. So glad that your IC was caught in time with Amelia. I am scared of the exact thing that you are talking about where in a week a cervix can change so it's almost as if I go into every weekly appt with my heart pounding thinking is this the week when my cervix changes? I know that is a negative attitude and I try to be positive most of the time but my mind still goes there sometimes. When I found out about my IC with my twins I had no clue as most of us don't and was shocked when I had to leave the Dr office in an ambulance to be rushed to the hospital for rescue cerclage. I have heard preventative cerclages are much much better and also having weekly appt's helps to keep my mind from not going crazy.


----------



## Susanah

5cm is brilliant! I agree with MA and lizzie. 
My doctor won't measure my cervix again now because he says he won't alter his management at all. I'm 16 weeks today. I have to trust the stitch he has put in, try to rest(!), look after myself, eat well, and keep free of infection. The rest is out of our hands and if it's meant to be, it will be. 
Wrt removal, I made mine done at time of c section. 
Good luck, try and relax and even though you feel so terrified at the moment - you will get through this and you will hold your healthy happy baby one day soon. Lizzie said this to me about a year ago and I found it hard to believe. But she was right :) 
Susie x


----------



## sham1

Thanks guys , that's pretty reassuring. Always need to get a second opinion from women who have actually been through these things! Xx


----------



## cbl77

Susanah~ how far are you in your pregnancy? What is your history of IC? I see a precious baby in your pic and so that shows IC can be overcome.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

cbl77 said:


> Susanah~ how far are you in your pregnancy? What is your history of IC? I see a precious baby in your pic and so that shows IC can be overcome.

Oh there are plenty of "graduates" in here who've made it. :happydance: That's why it's helpful to have this bunch. 

Thank you for your comment. It took me quite awhile to get through the grieving process. Jackson was a miracle baby as Dr.'s said we would NEVER conceive. We went on a weekend getaway and lo and behold, became pregnant with Jackson 8 years later. My story is a bit different as there were several mishaps that took place, but the common denominator is the IC. Once we were blessed after fertility meds to conceive Amelia I had to FIGHT for a stitch. Had these ladies not persuaded me to push for monitoring if the Dr.'s refused to do the preventative cerclage...Amelia would have been lost.

As for your worry of drastic change. I'm thinking Lizzie is correct with this one. You had two heavy babies in there that your cervix wasn't handling well. Having 5cm's right now is a good sign dear friend! Usually about now you'd find your down to less than 4 or so. Mine was 3 something and then changed....The good thing is I was being monitored WEEKLY because I pushed for it only because I kept seeing signs my cervical length was dwindling with each sono every two weeks. I could see it going from 4cms down to 3 and I just knew. 

Usually there are signs. The fact that your length is at 5cm's is pretty AWESOME! The fact that you have two other preventative measures with a stitch and 17P, doesn't seem like that little one is going anywhere dear!:happydance: You have 3 VERY good positives holding that baby in. Your cervical length is STRONG, and you have the injections and stitch (which I STILL had to fight for with Amelia). So the fact your Dr.'s put that in as precaution is pretty darn awesome in my book. :thumbup:

Try not to worry. You have taken EVERY step to be sure this baby is safe. :winkwink:


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Thanks MA and Lizzy, 
I've been referred to Liverpool Womens Hospital where they apparently specialise in the stitch that I need to have. I'm waiting to see them for an initial discussion so I should get a clearer picture then of what is involved. 
Thanks again for your info and help-you are stars &#57430; xx


----------



## lizziedripping

I think that Liverpool specialise in the TAC? But you say you're gettin a shirodkar? x


----------



## Susanah

Hi carrie
I'm a week behind you I think. 
History is extensive and unnecessary loop treatment on cervix when I was 22. Then we found the CIN found had been an error.
First pregnancy had stitch at 15 weeks due to funnelling and dilation found on tv uss. 
Sadly my stitch got infected with thrush, I had GBS and swine flu and I lost the baby at 22 weeks. Worst time of my life. Devastated. 
Then went back to work etc and got pregnant six months later. Had elective stitch at 14 weeks, took antibiotics and anti thrush medication throughout, had a few issues with GBS (group b strep) but had a perfect little girl by elective csection (my choice) in march this year. Best time of my life :) 
Then my little girl was diagnosed with lactose intolerance at five weeks so I stopped breastfeeding as she needed prescription formula. We somehow conceived a week later!!
So I now a very happy mum to a five month old and we have a 16 weekpregnancy cooking. I had my stitch last Monday and so far things are going good. I'm still full of the nerves and worries, but do believe it can be done now, which is a massive shift in mentality from this time last year. With my second pregnancy I was terrified of everything and stressed pretty much constantly until 30ish weeks when I began to enjoy myself and the pregnancy. This time I'm much more relaxed and more positive, still have my moments though! But they are definitely "moments" of anxious terror and flashbacks, rather than the continuous stream that wirred through my mind last time. 
Everything is looking really really good for you, and ihad weekly appointments in my second pregnancy which kept me sane. I had tons of scans and needed that reassurance throughout. This time I still need it but I'm on 2-3 weekly appointments but know I can go pretty much whenever I like. It sounds like you have a good obstetric team. I believe that's one of the most importnsnt things. 
I also think a lot of this is out of our hands. I'm not religious but I do believe that some things are just meant to be. I wouldn't have my perfect little girl if I hadn't been through losing my boy and I'm certain I wouldn't be the person I am now if I had not gone through the extreme sadness we experienced. 
I got a lot of help and support by women on this forum so keep in touch and try to be positive! It's hard at this stage because we are in no-mans land! Baby not viable yet and it's just a waiting game. But keep believing and look after yourself better than you ever have before. Let dh pamper you :) 
Susie x


----------



## Susanah

Liverpool does specialise in TAC but I think the there consultants are pretty good in general. Are you sure it's a shirodkar ... I'm echoing lizzie again lol x


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies, what is the 17P injection?


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Well that's what my consultant mentioned but he also said the stitch would be placed via abdominal surgery... I don't mind which one it is as long as it works! (of course we have to conceive again once the stitch is in-it took 2 years to get pregnant with Erin...)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Erin - I don't know a great deal about TAC, but didn't realise that they could place a shirodkar abdominally? I understood it was an entirely different procedure. I'll have a look around and see if I can find out a bit more. 

TAC is placed in women for whom cervical cerclage (either shirodkar or macdonald) hasn't worked, which doesn't apply to you, but maybe the docs feel abdominal cerclage would be better in your case for some other reason.

I can totally vouch for the shirodkar tho hun, whatever it's route of placement. As for conceiving again? I can say from experience that after conceiving once, it always seems to be easier and quicker second time around. I have always maintained that pregnancy makes you more fertile for at least a yr afterwards.............Susie might be able to back me on this lol ;) (Sorry Susie, couldn't resist - TOTALLY meant in jest from the lady 'knocked up' for the fourth time recently, and within a yr of having twins :rofl:) x


----------



## cbl77

You ladies are awesome and so so supportive, thank you all so much. I had my cervix checked today and the whole thing was just annoying. First of all we had to wait for 1.5 hour. My Dr and other Dr's always have trouble finding my cervix via vag u/s for some reason and since it's a u/s machine that rolls from room to room it always cast a shadow on the internal os which makes it hard to see but she said there was no funneling. Then a really old Dr came in and said that he wanted to feel my stitch manually and holy cow he almost killed me, he was so rough. Then my Dr wanted to feel it so 2 people messing with it made me a little crazy. I will have a good u/s with the really good u/s equipment on the 26th. Hope that next week will look as good as this week but not be as annoying of an appt


----------



## lizziedripping

I'd discourage the internal exams from now on hun, unnecessary and unwise. The stitch will likely be doing its job, and your cervix will be fine. Hopefully the u/s next wk will be more reassuring xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> I'd discourage the internal exams from now on hun, unnecessary and unwise. The stitch will likely be doing its job, and your cervix will be fine. Hopefully the u/s next wk will be more reassuring xxx

I agree with Lizzy! You can say NO! Even when they try to force it you can say NO! My office knows me VERY Well. Unless I see a reason, they don't play around. So no more of those if you don't feel like it and I would also ask if you can have your ultrasounds off campus...or at another location. We do that because the sono techs are crap in the office! In this case, it sounds like your Dr.'s have REALLY old machines and it would benefit more with updated machines. Those portable ones are usually used in emergencies and don't give as much as you'd see in a regular.




Truthbtold, 17P injections are VERY potent progesterone that's injected weekly from 16wks until 36wks that help stop preterm labor. It is mainly used in the US as I've heard the UK ladies say it hasn't been approved for use over there yet. I don't think they have it in Canada yet either. They have the pessiaries(sp) which can work similarly.

Studies have shown that stitches in conjunction with 17P have been overwhelmingly successful. Not everyone is a candidate for 17P. I don't think women of multiples are candidates and you have had to have PTL prior to the present pregnancy.

I can tell you it has worked like a charm!:happydance: My Dr.'s gave me that first because they weren't convinced I had IC. While I was fighting for the stitch I started the 17P which helped keep contractions away. Contractions in many IC patients I'm told can be bad as sometimes they can be a culprit to opening the cervix and causing early dilation. So while the cause was IC, the 17P kept me from opening while I was fighting for the darn stitch to be placed to keep the cervix closed.

I am happy to say I'll be 32wks on Sunday and after todays sono., Amelia is weighing in at 4lbs 4 oz and to spite their assumption she would be HUGE because I'm a diabetic, she's actually in the 50th percentile so things are looking pretty darn good!:winkwink::thumbup:

Hope that helped!


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Thanks Ladies, I will find out more when I go to Liverpool and see their specialists. Then I can tell you for sure which stitch it is... :shrug: xx


----------



## Susanah

Carrie - get them away from your cervix!! No more manual examinations. Refuse! Unless anything changes and YOU want an examination. It's for their own curiosity and Not in your interest one bit. It can introduce infection, disturb things and cause unecessary discomfort to you. I have my next scan on the 25th so we can count the days together. Did manage to listen with my handheld Doppler today and heard the heartbeat so am happy :) 

This is a bit tmi but I was putting in my canestan pessary today and this new stitch has a really low thread. I can feel it just a few cm above the opening of my vagina and I'm worried that it may get infected cos it's so short, therefore more likely. Sould I asked to get it trimmed? Anyone experienced this? It's a new thing for me.... 

Erinsmum - it seems to be much easier to conceive after having a pregnancy! I tried for two yrs before my first pregnancy, 6 months between my loss and my second conception and a massive 6 WEEKS between Charlie being born and this current pregnancy! So it does seem to get easier once your body knows what it's doing... Probably no scientific basis but feels tht way to me. 

Bye for now x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah,

I remember someone having the same issue with the thread. I believe it was during the winter and I can't remember if it was Sherri, Rensben or someone else?! I can't even remember what was done. So much for being a help to you. :shrug: 


AFM I think I'm allergic to the oil in the 17P injection. I'm told they switch oils sometimes or use more or less. At any rate, the nurse put the injection in at the office of friday since the med accidentally got sent to them. Doug was happy to take a back seat as it hasn't been a fun chore. (It's been hurting lately) She shoved it in quickly and it didn't hurt.....What DID happen though is that last night I couldn't sleep because she put it so high I felt like she got my spine instead. My left bum cheek started to swell, now I have a HUGE pill of the drug and my bum itches....so much so I feel as though I have to itch the skin off (sorry for the tmi). My legs itch as well. I think I'm going to have to take some benedryl tonight and Doug said I'm going to have to ice my bum cheek. :rofl: 

In all honesty, I'm really hurting from it. It's funny, yet It's been hard to move let alone get up. I feel as though I need a walker to help me get around. :rofl:

That's my latest. 

Susanah, I do hope nothing comes of the hanging stitch. It must be kind of annoying not just to feel but to think about and wonder what to do.


----------



## garrickbaby

Can someone tell me how to get the 17p shot. Last pregnancy they gave me the pill that I had to insert.... My water broke at 19 weeks and went into ptl at 24 weeks, so i really do not want to insert anything inside this time... they think that I got an infection sometime during the pregnancy to make my water break... I think to decrease the risk of infection I would rather take the shot. Do you go to the doctors office every week or do you give yourself the shot? Does insurance pay for it? My cerclage was put in at 12 + 6 and I'm currently on bedrest until I go back on Monday to see the doctor.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

garrickbaby said:


> Can someone tell me how to get the 17p shot. Last pregnancy they gave me the pill that I had to insert.... My water broke at 19 weeks and went into ptl at 24 weeks, so i really do not want to insert anything inside this time... they think that I got an infection sometime during the pregnancy to make my water break... I think to decrease the risk of infection I would rather take the shot. Do you go to the doctors office every week or do you give yourself the shot? Does insurance pay for it? My cerclage was put in at 12 + 6 and I'm currently on bedrest until I go back on Monday to see the doctor.

Hi there, 

first of all, you won't get 17P injections until wk 16. It's given weekly at the same time. USUALLY by the physicians office that prescribed it. There are two forms of 17P. One made by a compound pharmacy which makes the injections right there on site (there are NOT many of these compound pharmacies anymore so you may either have to travel OR the Dr. can send prescription to the pharmacy if they mail it). The other is more expensive and just had a HUGE issue because they took a drug that cost 10.00 and after the FDA allowed them with "march of dimes" backing them, they raised the cost of the drug from 10.00 to 5000.00 an injection. Keep in mind that injections are given from wks 16 until wks 36. I'm sure you can do the math from there. The company took the drug Makena, and were sending out letters to compound physicians asking them to STOP making the drug. After many women and Dr.s complaining, the FDA said they wouldn't follow through on cease and desist letters THUS allowing compound pharmacies to make their own versions of the 17P. It's not EXACTLY like Makena but all they do is either put less or more oil in the compound to adjust it from there...has the same affect. The compound is LESS expensive and with our Insurance costs us 24.00 a month which gives you between 4 to 5 injections. Much of the time it's 4 injections. It is my understanding that not every insurance covers it, but majority do.

My husband administers the injection at home, but it's only because he's an RN and they trust him. BEFORE he could do it, they had to watch him administer the injection at the office and from there he took it home. 

Most physicians offices are the ones who administer the drug weekly though.

To get the 17P your Perinatologist has to recommend it and write a script for it. As I said, you don't start 17P until wk 16 and it's weekly until stopped at 36wks. I would bring it up to your Dr. Not sure if you have a high risk OB or not, but that's what I have ...I have a perinatologist whom I didn't even have to ask for 17P injections....they just started giving it to me. Of course I DID have to fight for the stitch though. At least I got the injections.:winkwink:

I'd call your office since your a few weeks from 16wks. I'd ask the Dr. about 17P injections and tell them your not interested in the type you were given. If that Dr. isn't interested in administering the drug to you and you have already had a PTL I would start calling other High Risk Dr.'s and see who would prescribe the drug to you.

If you are carrying twins or multiples, 17P is not recommended. 


Also, for those in the UK or other countries...17P I'm told hasn't been approved in it's injection form for you so as far as I know, the only one who administers 17P is the U.S., although I do remember Rensben talking about 17P...though I'm unsure if she was able to get it in France or not.:shrug:

Hope this helps!


----------



## lizziedripping

Susanah said:


> Carrie - get them away from your cervix!! No more manual examinations. Refuse! Unless anything changes and YOU want an examination. It's for their own curiosity and Not in your interest one bit. It can introduce infection, disturb things and cause unecessary discomfort to you. I have my next scan on the 25th so we can count the days together. Did manage to listen with my handheld Doppler today and heard the heartbeat so am happy :)
> 
> This is a bit tmi but I was putting in my canestan pessary today and this new stitch has a really low thread. I can feel it just a few cm above the opening of my vagina and I'm worried that it may get infected cos it's so short, therefore more likely. Sould I asked to get it trimmed? Anyone experienced this? It's a new thing for me....
> 
> Erinsmum - it seems to be much easier to conceive after having a pregnancy! I tried for two yrs before my first pregnancy, 6 months between my loss and my second conception and a massive 6 WEEKS between Charlie being born and this current pregnancy! So it does seem to get easier once your body knows what it's doing... Probably no scientific basis but feels tht way to me.
> 
> Bye for now x

Hi Susie - I have no experience of a low hanging stitch, but I did lose my stitches after a few wks, and this is normal. Could it be that yours are getting ready to come away, rather than this being the actual cerclage you can feel? It is a thick typewriter-like tape, does it feel like that? x


----------



## Jule71

Susie,

I am on another board and remember someone saying the same thing.. do you have a McD or Shirodkar? My understanding is that the McD has more of a 'tail' and sometimes women can feel theirs when putting in a suppository. I have the Shirodkar which is higher up, so haven't had those same feelings, but have read about it. Or, like Lizzy said, it could be just your dissolvable stitches making their way out. If you are worried, you could call your OB and ask.

Garrick- I would definitely ask about the P17 shots. Are you in USA? As far as I know that is the only country that they are available. I am in Canada and they aren't available yet, they are doing a study right now on them. I am on prometrium instead. It's a suppository, so if for some reason your OB doesn't allow P17 or you don't have insurance coverage, you could ask for prometrium. Progesterone is proven to help. I think it's very important part of the IC treatment, so hope you can find a Dr who will perscribe it for you.

Erin- I also didn't know that they did Shirodkar abdominally either. My Peri told me that they can do a c-section and leave a Shirodkar in place for future pregnancies, but that the surgery was still done vaginally. Maybe that is what your Dr is referring to? There is a website that has a lot of info on TAC (abbyloopers or something?) but from my understanding TAC can be a miracle for those with extreme IC.

afm- I have made it to my 2nd goal of 28 weeks! I'm still nervous and on bedrest, but just am glad to be past another hurdle. When would it be safe to go off bedrest? 32 or 34 or shall I wait until 36? It's been 14 weeks of bedrest and I'm hoping to enjoy some of this pregnancy since it's my last.


----------



## cbl77

Mommy's Angel~ I too am allergic to the progesterone. I am an IVF pt and we had to do 2 injections a day of progesterone until 10 weeks and of course now the P17 shots and I would itch like crazy so I take zyrtec on a regular basis and it seems to take care of it. Hope it gets better for you:(
Garrick's Baby~Since I just started on P17 I don't know how well it works but I am hoping and praying that I have some of the good experiences that other ladies have had. I would definitely want the shot 1x weeks vs the suppositories that you have to do every night. 
I think that I had read in previous posts that some of you have had tingling feeling down there. Last night I was tingling on my left side and then it started tingling down there, no pain just annoying nerve type tingling. It was gone this am when I woke up. What is this from and how long will this last? I did notice that I felt it more when I was laying down on my back or side and when I would get up it would go away. Also my husband and I have decided to tell the Dr no more manual exams because you ladies are so right, it does not need to be done. I don't understand why they have to feel when they can see everything on the vag u/s machine? Why would they need to do manual? They would be able to see if there was something wrong on the u/s machine, right? My cervix is softer than what they like as it has been before cerclage so no need to irritate it. Thanks for the advice ladies.


----------



## HelenGee

MA - congrats on your 32 weeks, somehow I think you have a little fighter of a girl in there- just like her Mummy. Well done to you. Don't be hard on yourself about getting annoyed at others, it's a normal pregnancy state to be in, especially so given the tough time you've had. It's like a mist of clarity surrounds you and you can't quite believe how idiotic others can be. Your hubby will be fine, it's good training for the sleep deprivation :rofl:

Heychickie- congrats on your stitch, you are doing so well. Take it steady xx

Jenn- sorry I never responded to your post, when I last looked you were 25 weeks plus which is brilliant. Got everything crossed for you.

Cbl - so sorry for your loss, but I have every faith that you will do just great this time. I support what you say about manual checks, i only had one tvu at 29 weeks, but had several speculums when I had worrying discharge. Even they were unwise, luckily it never stirred anything up, but it certainly never necessitated them touching the stitch. Good luck, and keep strong.

Erin's mummy- I think it sounds like the tac but I'm no expert. However, I were offered that I think I would quite happily accept. I had a shirodkhar placed as an emergency, it was sheer luck that my consultant could do them and managed to do one for me. Mine was removed at 35 weeks, it did cause a lot of discharge so I wouldn't be sure about having one there permanently. But if it does the job.....as for conceiving, we had accidentally conceived Bella after a miscarriage. It was a surprise and we wanted to wait a bit longer but I got my dates a bit mixed up :winkwink:There's definitely a reason I teach languages and not maths! I really hope you're ok and that the docs are providing you with support in dealing with your loss too. Got everything crossed for you xxx

Susie- the thread might be the ones that are supposed to come away, but I thought that was with a shirodkhar. Resting isn't easy with a baby, try to take it steady though xxx


----------



## Susanah

Jule - thanks, it's a McDonald suture and think I'll get in touch wi my obstetrician when he is back from Spain! Congrats on 28 weeks!! That's amazing :) looking good ! 
I came off semi-bed rest at 30 ish weeks but was still cautious etc. Everyone is different with this issue. 
Lizzie - definate tape like thick thread. It's a McDonald and am getting stressed about infection risk so will address it with my doc. There is only so many showers one can have a day lol
X


----------



## Susanah

Sorry to be thick MA and clb but if you are allergic to the injections, will they work? Is it a component of the injection other than the actual drug that is the problem? Sounds like a horrible reaction. 
Helen, thanks! How did you manage with your toddler? I've given up on bed rest already. I know I'm taking a risk but I can't manage life any other way. Am modifying everything I can though to make things as easy as poss but it's tricky! 
Hows Bella doing? Love the name. Might be on my list for the next little un... We are waiting til my 20 week scan to start the name game.... tho I have a few ideas. 
MA - can't believe you are 32 weeks! Exciting. Feels like it's gone quick but I'm sure for you the days go real slow. They did for me. 
Good luck everyone


----------



## cbl77

Hey Susannah~ they still do the job, they think that it's just the oil that the progesterone is in but haven't done allergy testing. When I was doing IVF injections it was really annoying bc I had to do them everyday where now it's not so bad bc it's only 1x week that I get super itchy. I have pregnancy urticaria anyways where I get real itchy for no reason at all so it's not that big of a deal. So I think that we are only 5 days apart, are you having checks every wk or every 2 wks and when they check you what do they do? Also have you had any tingly feeling down there with this pregnancy or your previous?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone :)

cbl - I don't recall a tingly feeling as such, but I had every other sensation going lol. I had shooting pain, period-like cramps, intense cramps/pain when I emptied my bladder and a feeling of intense pressure down below from around 10wks with the twins :( It was terrifying! 

Can I also say that when my stitch was placed at 12wks, the consultant said that my cervix was completely floppy and would admit a rather large speculum (they have different sizes for dilating the cervix to different widths) with zero resitance. This is NOT normal for a 12wk cervix, and is more like a cervix at 36 plus wks which is preparing for labour. They are guessing that the cervical tear I had during my first child's long and arduous labour, left my cervix with almost no tone. Despite this, the stitch created an overall tension in my cervix, and I got to over 38wks with very large babies ;)

There is absolutely no need for a manual exam after stitching, especially when TVU is readily available. Even junior docs at my hospital avoided internals whenever I went in due the risk of infection. You must decline them in future hun - it is your right, and there is no clinical reason to justify one.

Susie - I am sure all will be well with the stitch, it could be as simple as a slightly prolapsed pelvic floor (after Charlie) that is making the stitch more apparent? Not sure, just a stab in the dark really, but my cervix is visible at the entrance now after having 4 babies inc. large twins ;) I don't have a particularly knackered pelvic floor either, but babies do have some effect, even if it's minimal. Could be totally wrong, but just a thought. What does your dh think? Is my theory even possible!!?? lol x


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Susannah,
I didn't really manage bed rest that well myself, my mother in law did the lion's share if work with my toddler, then my husband took over at evenings and weekends. Oliver was in nursery for afternoons, so my mother in law would come to our house in the morning and take care of both of us, do our lunch and then take Oliver to nursery. Either she or my hubby would collect him. I was horizontal all of the time, I thought this best as mine was an emergency stitch at 20 plus weeks. Oliver did get to watch far too much tv as I found active play too much. We did read an awful lot too, did lots of lying down playing games, colouring, but this isn't the same with a 5 month old. My hubby would often make meals and bring them upstairs so we could all eat together, with a little table and chair next to the bed for Oliver. Maybe you could put a bouncy chair upstairs too so you can lie on the bed while Charlie plays a little. Bella likes playing on the bed too, but is rolling over and over so I'm scared she's going to fall off! She's doing really well thanks, loving her food after a colicky start, I'm just terrified she's going to choke and an always ready to pull it out of her mouth lol! I'm back at work in sep though :cry::cry:

We love the name Charlie and that was on our list too! We struggled to choose tbh! Take care and hugs to Charlie.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Helen! :hugs: I think I have a little fighter too. She looks a spittin image of her fathers side, but I think she's got a part of my personality. Uh oh! :rofl: My mom says I was like having 6 kids and I was her only child. :rofl:

Susanah, the reaction is from the oil they use. Not all the injections react like that, but for some reason, when they either add more of one or use a totally different oil combination it has an effect. I literally feel as though I could itch my skin off my bum. It's horrifying! The med itself works. The compound is made just for the patient in the compound pharmacy. So they take the drug and mix it with the oil. The drug still works, but the type of oil they use is what's the cause of the reaction in some patients. That really doesn't harm anything. I can handle the side effect if the drug itself works and it has proven it works. ESPECIALLY since it took a few weeks before I rec'd the actual stitch. Rensben posted an article a couple months back that shares the excellent outcome of combining 17P with cerclages. The research proved to work quite well!

Carrie, so sorry you have the side effects from the oil too! I wish the nurse had rubbed the oil in more. I have this HUGE spot on my bum where it feels like a hard baseball but my skin feels like it has a facial peel on it. Really quite icky feeling. Where she put the injection was too close to my spine too as I'm having quite a lot of pain lying down. I think I'll let my husband finish the injections from now on! :winkwink:


----------



## garrickbaby

I had my doctors appointment today and before I could even ask for the 17p shot the doctor suggested it. I was happy... She also decided to continue my bedrest until 34 weeks and culture me throughout to make sure i'm not getting and infection. So, hopefully with the cerclage being placed at 12+6 and all of these new preventative steps, I will finally bring home another little one. 

thank ladies for all of your knowledge because i was prepared for a fight when I arrived at the appointment... Im glad i just changed doctors because my last one didn't feel that was a need for anything at this point.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

garrickbaby said:


> I had my doctors appointment today and before I could even ask for the 17p shot the doctor suggested it. I was happy... She also decided to continue my bedrest until 34 weeks and culture me throughout to make sure i'm not getting and infection. So, hopefully with the cerclage being placed at 12+6 and all of these new preventative steps, I will finally bring home another little one.
> 
> thank ladies for all of your knowledge because i was prepared for a fight when I arrived at the appointment... Im glad i just changed doctors because my last one didn't feel that was a need for anything at this point.

WTG!:happydance: SO GLAD you didn't have to fight for everything. Sounds like you have an excellent NEW Dr. Just be careful about the cultures. I agree with getting them once in awhile to keep from having BV or Yeast but you don't want to do too many Speculum exams.

Exciting news though!:winkwink::thumbup::flower:


----------



## cbl77

Garrick's Baby~ so glad you didn't have to fight for it and how often are they going to do swab's for infection? I was wondering how often to ask for them. So far I have only had 1 swab and it's been 4 weeks since cerclage placed but I am very prone to getting infections.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Honestly you can tell when you have an infection. You shouldn't really need a whole lot of swabs unless you feel itchy, you see bad discharge etc. The more THEY put they're hands in there, the higher the likelihood They can be the ones to cause infection or issues with the cervical wall or stitch. 

When you feel itchy, a discharge, red and irritated down there...it's time to go in. Otherwise I wouldn't push too much for swab tests all the time unless your chronic.

I'm Chronic and don't even allow them in all that much. I KNOW when there's an infection. I had BV BAD with my son which was one of the reasons we lost him, but another issue was that my cervix was open and I had no mucus plug keeping bacteria from entering.

As long as your cervix is closed from the stitch and your mucus plug is still in tact, infection shouldn't cause too much harm unless you ignore that it's there. When it's there, you go in, ask for a swab and get it taken care of. 

This time I had BV the first trimester so needed an alternative med to Flagyl. Second Trimester I had yeast infection, BV again and landed in the hospital with C-Diff from what I'm thinking was being in the Dr.'s office. I was in the hospital for awhile on med drips for flagyl, low potassium (because I was VERY SICK) and hydration. All this of course doesn't happen with EVERY pregnant woman but I seem to have an issue with an overabundance of bad bacteria in my body. 

Sherri, another mommy here who's quite busy at the moment took something called Rephresh to keep BV and other infections away and also ate yogurt. I'm eating greek yogurt which has more good bacteria in it and am hoping to get the rephresh at walgreens this weekend just to cover me.

I also take Cranberry supplements daily to keep UTI's away.

Just take caution from having too many swab tests and speculum exams. Having too many could cause more harm than good at times.:winkwink:


----------



## Susanah

Lizzie - yes - highly likely that everything is lower. Got to wait for another week until my god of obstetrics returns from spain... will try and get the thread trimmed and hope that things rise a bit as we go along... DH reminds me that he is not my OBS everytime I ask him the slightest thing... which drives me crazy!! but he also thinks its a combination of prolpase with a longer thread and is potential infection risk. 

Carrie - not had much of a tingly sensation but second time round had major braxton hicks from about 18 weeks that had me admitted a few times and on drugs to treat the contractions. Then we just gave up, realising i was not in labour - just having very powerful contractions and i coped at home, but they were pretty intense and quite painful at times. When i had a full bladder or got constipated they were horrendous. have had a few this time already, but not intense ones yet. 
I do have some pain related to my scar and this is increasing, but there is not much I can do about this. I get seen every 3-4 weeks this time but can go more often if i want to. Last pregnancy I was seen every week or two weeks max. i was scanned weekly and all my worries and fears were managed by my consultant - who was excellent. I am trying to be a bit less dependent upon reassurance this time but i REALLY needed it with my pregnancy last year. Only 5 days apart!! wow...! exciting :) I have pregnancy urticaria as well ! 

Helen - thanks :) im also wary of charlie actually swallowing anything and choking ! I hold onto her food for dear life incase she chokes! she doesnt actually eat anything yet though... just munches on something then spits it out. Her first little tooth is appearing and its sooooo cute. Glad you like the name! We spent a long time trying to figure out if it was ok to call a girly Charlie but it felt right and was a name we had adopted for her quite early on. Our teenage girl wants to call the next one Bella along with Eva and Jaimie lol... she is just as bad as me getting all carried away... so we have put the whole thing on hold for a few weeks! 

Garrick - thats great news :) not something thats readily available in my neck of the woods but it does seem to be of benefit to a lot of people. 

Night all 
x


----------



## Susanah

Sorry to make a fuss but I disagree on the infection point. 
I didn't know I had an infected stitch first time, had no symptoms and we lost Thomas due to thrush infecting the membranes at 22 weeks. 
I now have swabs every 4-6 weeks. It doesn't involve a speculum and examination, it's just a sterile swab going gently in. 
It's a matter of personal choice but you don't always know that u have an infection. its not worth risking. 
Susie


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah said:


> Sorry to make a fuss but I disagree on the infection point.
> I didn't know I had an infected stitch first time, had no symptoms and we lost Thomas due to thrush infecting the membranes at 22 weeks.
> I now have swabs every 4-6 weeks. It doesn't involve a speculum and examination, it's just a sterile swab going gently in.
> It's a matter of personal choice but you don't always know that u have an infection. its not worth risking.
> Susie

I'm not sure if it's all over the States but here in New York state they use a Speculum to perform swab tests. I just had one last friday. So this could either be a differing thing per country OR it could be a state to state thing depending on the policy of the state. But Speculums are used to open the vagina here and test for infections. All in all though, your right it is dependent upon the patient and how much risk their willing to take.


----------



## cbl77

I think I am going to ask for a swab 1xmonth. I had just a sterile swab go in with no speculum thank goodness because I think it is so much more uncomfortable when pregnant to have a speculum placed than if not pregnant. Maybe because more blood supply down there or something but ouch.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

cbl77 said:


> I think I am going to ask for a swab 1xmonth. I had just a sterile swab go in with no speculum thank goodness because I think it is so much more uncomfortable when pregnant to have a speculum placed than if not pregnant. Maybe because more blood supply down there or something but ouch.

Must be nice. They refuse to do swab tests without having the speculum. I actually told them I wouldn't allow them to do anymore at 16wks and they abruptly told me it was my call but they couldn't and wouldn't perform tests for infections unless they could get up there to see what they were doing. As I said, I'm not sure if it's a state call or not. This state has some pretty crappy protocal for procedures.


----------



## garrickbaby

Susanah said:


> Sorry to make a fuss but I disagree on the infection point.
> I didn't know I had an infected stitch first time, had no symptoms and we lost Thomas due to thrush infecting the membranes at 22 weeks.
> I now have swabs every 4-6 weeks. It doesn't involve a speculum and examination, it's just a sterile swab going gently in.
> It's a matter of personal choice but you don't always know that u have an infection. its not worth risking.
> Susie

They think the same thing happened to me last time... the doctor said she will do one once a month or so. I guess because it is still unclear if i had an infection that made my water break or my water breaking that gave me the infection. Either way, i ended up in ICU fighting for my life after I loss my son at 24 weeks. I guess i'll play it by ear, I'll let her start with the once a month but definitely make sure I voice my opinion if it looks like its not needed later on.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

garrickbaby said:


> Susanah said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to make a fuss but I disagree on the infection point.
> I didn't know I had an infected stitch first time, had no symptoms and we lost Thomas due to thrush infecting the membranes at 22 weeks.
> I now have swabs every 4-6 weeks. It doesn't involve a speculum and examination, it's just a sterile swab going gently in.
> It's a matter of personal choice but you don't always know that u have an infection. its not worth risking.
> Susie
> 
> They think the same thing happened to me last time... the doctor said she will do one once a month or so. I guess because it is still unclear if i had an infection that made my water break or my water breaking that gave me the infection. Either way, i ended up in ICU fighting for my life after I loss my son at 24 weeks. I guess i'll play it by ear, I'll let her start with the once a month but definitely make sure I voice my opinion if it looks like its not needed later on.Click to expand...

It sounds to me, and maybe Lizzie can correct me if I'm wrong, but with my son at 22wks, my own cervix was compromised. Meaning it was open. which led to bacteria getting up there. I didn't have a mucus plug protecting so the infection was able to travel up. 

In order for bacteria to get up in there, your cervix has to be open or compromised in some way. If you have a stitch, while it's still possible to get an infection, your cervix is now closed with a stitch. It sounds as though your cervix was opened last time and you had an infection which wreaked havoc once it was able to reach causing the amniotic sac to buldge thus breaking your waters. I could be wrong...that there's no doubt. Infections are very unpredictable that's for sure. Only you know your body enough to know what you need and when.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## garrickbaby

> It sounds to me, and maybe Lizzie can correct me if I'm wrong, but with my son at 22wks, my own cervix was compromised. Meaning it was open. which led to bacteria getting up there. I didn't have a mucus plug protecting so the infection was able to travel up.
> 
> In order for bacteria to get up in there, your cervix has to be open or compromised in some way. If you have a stitch, while it's still possible to get an infection, your cervix is now closed with a stitch. It sounds as though your cervix was opened last time and you had an infection which wreaked havoc once it was able to reach causing the amniotic sac to buldge thus breaking your waters. I could be wrong...that there's no doubt. Infections are very unpredictable that's for sure. Only you know your body enough to know what you need and when.:winkwink::thumbup:


Yeah that's the strange part... my cervix was closed the whole time. So now that you mentioned that ............. my water broke at 19 +6 weeks and I was able to hold him until 24 weeks and maybe that's when I got the infection because they didn't take out the cerclage until I delievered.... so with the water breaking and the stitch thats probably where my infection came from... some time you have to think it through with a little help... thanks. 

its just amazing what us ladies have to go through sometimes.


----------



## mich1365

Heychickie-What a treat to check in and see your news. Many heartfelt congrats.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

It's certainly possible. Though I wish we didn't have to worry about infection. My last pregnancy I was just SO happy to be pregnant after being told it'd never happen. 8 years of trying and we were pregnant with our Jackson Jeffrey. I thought getting pregnant was the hardest part. I had NO IDEA I'd have to worry beyond first trimester of losing a child. It's devastating. Then to go through everything that took place to find answers when Dr.'s give very little was hard too. 

I've learned to be proactive with my own health but Jackson's loss made me understand I need to advocate for all care including my unborn baby's because if YOU don't, nobody else will. 

Well, I pray you get through without any infections at all and your holding your baby in due time. It'll be a moment to cheer! :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Haha, yes MA, I am super busy with a colicky little boy. But he's cute, so he can kind of get away with it. He's only cried for about 6 hours today, so its one of the better days. Hasn't slept really though.

I am pretty much zombied right now, so I will just address the issues I remember off the top of my head.

I've had the Sharodkur, with Colby, and the McDonald with Devon. I could feel the tail end of my thread hanging down when I inserted my Prometrium suppositories. It definately wasn't the dissolvable stitches as it was always there for weeks on end. With the Sharodkur with Colby, I never felt any hanging thread, but I never actually put my finger up there anymore, as I was putting the Progesterone suppositories up my bum that time.

P17 injections are not available in Canada. There are 2 trials being done, one in Calgary and one in Edmonton, I believe, and I believe a few women in Vancouver have piggy backed onto the Calgary trial somehow. We have Prometrium suppositories which work in a similar way. With the pregnancy that ended, Devon, I did them vaginally. In order to stop bacterial transmissions with Colby, I did them rectally and they worked just fine.

Yes, I did take RePhresh Probiotics. I have only ever found them in Walmart in Canada, by the Pregnancy Tests and Vaginal Cleansers. Whether it helped or not, I'll never know, but I didn't get any raging infections.

I was also on a low dose of Erythromyacin the entire pregnancy.

I took a few doses of Flagyl preventatively. Never did testing for BV, but anytime I felt like I could have it, we just treated. So I think I did 3 courses throughout the pregnancy. I also took one Diflucan pill for a yeast infection. Other times I did end up taking Canestan 1 Day cure, but I made sure to be as clean as possible when inserting the tablet and I didn't use the thingy thing. Yes, there is a name for that, but I can't think of it :roll: Lol.

I did not consent to any internal exams, and I never did swabs. In Canada they refuse to do a vaginal swab unless they can use a speculum. For this reason, I never had swabs done UNTIL I was about 32 weeks.

I really can't remember much else right now. I'm super tired, and super sick still. Have surgery scheduled for Thursday to clean out my uterus as it is 'boggy' apparently. There has been much confusion for the past, almost 8 weeks now, as to whether or not I was infected or not. My OB saw me once she came back from vacation, almost 2 weeks back, and she did prescribe Keflex to see if things would clear up with that, but they haven't. I ended up in the ER the other night with severe abdominal pain, and was give Toradol and Morphine for the pain. So, since the ER Dr said it was boggy, my OB is just going to go in and clean me up. Am worried about how my husband will handle a newborn, on his own, out of town, while I am in surgery. He tends to fall asleep easily and often, and I am afraid he won't be attentative enough to Colby.


----------



## Susanah

I think the key point with regards to infection is that the stitch itself is a major risk factor. A foreign body in the uterus or cervical region is much more prone to infection than a normal cervix. If the cervix dilated and membranes are vulnerable, the risk increases massively but a closed cervix with a stitch is an infection risk all by itself. Bacteria and yeasts sit there and wait for the opportunity to divide, which comes with immunocompromised states such a pregnancy, and other factors such as maternal poor health, systemic infection etc. I have read papers about this and been told it by my obstetrician, my partner and other docs in the business. 

I find it a bit shocking that they force a speculum upon you in New York ,which is far more invasive, than a gentle and sterile swab. It seems crazy to me. Everything is a lot more protocol based in the US it seems. Maybe I'm wrong but I get that impression. 

I personally am not happy to go without swabs especially with having GBS and recurrent but it is a personal choice.


----------



## garrickbaby

It seems like ladies like us with IC can never breath easy. Last time after I had the cerclage I thought everything was going to be ok, I never though anything else was a danger until my water broke, I had never thought about infections. This time around, i'm so worried, because anything can happen. 

What have you ladies done about baby showers and stuff... did you not have one because of the who knows what will happen thought or did you have one closer to 34 weeks or something? Part of me feel redicular that i'm even thinking about a baby shower since i'm just appoaching 15 weeks. I wish i could just close my eyes and wake up at 34 weeks. Is it just me?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi garrick - I was very cautious with the twins, and didn't buy anything at all until I reached 30wks. but that was just me, it's personal choice. In the UK, baby showers aren't common anyway so it wasn't an issue x


----------



## cbl77

Garrick~ I am with you when it comes to just close your eyes and wake up at 34 weeks. Just want it to go by really fast and let it be Jan and have a healthy baby. When I was pregnant with Brody and Harper I was already getting names together for my friends to throw a baby shower. Not sure when my showers this time will be, everyone around here has 3 showers usually with their different groups of friends.


----------



## lizziedripping

Showers are a lovely idea which just haven't caught on here in the UK. Maybe one day they will...................Halloween is certainly more "American" now than when I was a kid ;) x


----------



## Sherri81

I know I didn't buy anything, and neither did anyone else, until I was about 25 weeks. I guess we felt that at 25 weeks, he would have a good chance of survival if he were to be born. I think that was when I bought a sleeper. My mom bought a ton of stuff then. I didn't do the change table and crib until 26 or 27 weeks. I refused to take price tags off of anything... clothes, the laundry hamper, blankets, toys. And I kept the boxes for EVERYTHING... just in case. It was a horrible way to think, but I wanted to have my bases covered. I'm still finding things that have price tags on them, lol.

As for a baby shower, we didn't have one until Colby was almost 4 weeks old. He spent the first 12 days in the NICU, and then my mom wanted some time to plan things.

I definately didn't want to be the person who'd had a baby shower, then have to give everything back 'if' something went wrong.


----------



## garrickbaby

Yeah, I probably wont buy anything until 30 or 32 weeks. We had loss our last son at 24 weeks so that's still not a comfort time for me. Last time I went out and got a few clothes after my cerclage because I thought that it was safe and the hardest thing was having to return them after I loss him. Yeah, i'm thinking about the shower after the baby too.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

We put Amelia's furniture on layaway and never took it out until 28wks. I just couldn't go through packing again like I did with Jackson. It was and still is hard for both Doug and I to think about.

As for a shower. I was perfectly happy having a sip n see when Amelia was here. My mom wanted to put this on...and it's SO out of my comfort zone. I LOVE giving parties and buying for other people, but feel so odd at the receiving end. At any rate, my shower is at 34wks as was Helens I think...she'll chime in when she see's this I'm sure! :winkwink:

anything before 34wks was iffy because I was on bedrest much of the time. Anything after 34 wks is taking a chance since there's no guarantee I won't go into labor at anytime now even with the stitch...though with the combination of 17P AND the stitch, I have a good chance of going to term. So my shower is Sat. Sept. 3rd at 34wks.


----------



## Jule71

Hi,

MA-I think a shower at 34 weeks is a great idea. I also don't like to be on the receiving end, but you should try and enjoy being spoiled you will have good memories from it... You've come along way so have fun being the pregnant Mom to be! I haven't bought a thing yet, I'm too superstitious and am waiting until 32 weeks. I know it's probably silly, but I'm just still so nervous. I did have a shower when I hit 36 weeks (my last pregnancy) and it seemed like the right time for me. Like Sherri, I didn't take any price tags off until she came home with me.

Sherri- Sorry you are having complications. I guess you are having a DNC to clean things up? I have some Rephresh Pro B as well. I think it helps keep the ph balanced in the va-jay jay. I'm surprised that you and MA can't get swabs without speculum. I'm also in BC and that's how I get them. Must be a Dr's preference or something. I refuse the speculum, so my OB does a 'gentle swab'. I get them each month. Oh and I wanted to tell you that they are doing the P17 trial in BC now. My Peri told me about it since he is the head of RCH and is involved. I didn't qualify because I had the stitch and also because I did have one full term baby. Plus, I didn't want to be part of a blind study and 'maybe' get the medicine. I am on prometrium 200mg/day. It seems to be helping, I have less BH than last pregnancy- a lot less.

afm- I had my 28w appt with MFM yesterday and since my CL was still measuring 3.8cm (translabial U/S) he thinks I should do more activity and not be on full bedrest. My OB on the other hand is more conservative and advised to stay on bedrest until at least 32 weeks. My MFM says at this point it would take full labor for me to deliver and that my cervix is no longer an 'issue'. I'm not sure what to do. I would love to go off bedrest and do more and even enjoy the last trimester since it will be my last pregnancy, but I'm scared something will happen. Can my cervix change and shorten quickly at this point? I have the shirodkar cerclage and I also have the back part of my cervix chopped off from a LEEP years ago so there is no length at the posterior cervix but the rest is ok and the internal OS is closed. Just wondering if anyone thinks it would be safe for me to do a little more or should I lay low for another month?


----------



## Sherri81

Jule, do you see MFM's at BC Womens? I was on Team C there with Dr Marquette.

I also only consented to the translabial ultrasounds, and they seemed to be just fine for me.

Even if I had have been offered the P17, I think I would have stuck with the Prometrium, as then I knew for sure I was getting the meds, and they obviously worked for me.

I'm not sure what to advise in the way of bedrest. I had a very hard time with bedrest. I did strict hospital bedrest from 21 weeks to 24 weeks, in the Williams Lake Hospital. I remember feeling so defeated on March 17th, when I was just about 22 weeks pregnant. I'd had an ultrasound there due to having a teensy bit of blood (it was determined that I actually had an external abrasion from a yeast infection. It had made the skin damaged and I'd torn it while wiping with the crappy hospital toilet paper, lol.). Anyways, I had the ultrasound, and the technician took one look at my cervix and went 'oh dear, that is really short isn't it?' So I asked her how did she mean, and she said she'd never seen one that short this early before, and that she really didn't know what to tell me, besides to say that she didn't think I'd be pregnant for much longer....

I remember taking the elevator up to the 2nd floor, going back into my room and crying thinking there was no f***ing point to anything anymore, since he was just going to come early anyways. And I felt like packing up my bags and just going home, because I didn't think anything was going to work to keep him in. I felt utterly hopeless. There was no shining light for me anymore, I despised the baby for the fact that he was going to be born early and was going to die and I would be the one who would have to watch him die... I utterly despised him, the pregnancy, the Drs.... everything.

Then I got ahold of myself, decided I couldn't live with myself if I went home and didn't give him the best shot at staying in. I figured out how to put my bed into the Trendellenberg position on my own, and that was how the nurses found me a few hours later, with my feet in the air and my head by the floor.

I couldn't maintain that the entire time I was in there, because it was hard to breathe, and my heart acted up more. But I stuck to bedrest as much as I could then, and I did the Trendellenberg whenever I could manage it.

When I was released, I admit, I probably did more than I should in the way of shopping, sweeping etc... I guess I was making up for being cooped up.

I went to BC Womens for a check up at 26 weeks, so less than 2 weeks after getting out of the hospital. I had another reality check then when they told me my cervix was dynamic, and opening and closing right in front of their eyes. They told me I had to be on strict bedrest and the I was NOT to go back home. I HAD to stay down on the coast. That was the hardest thing I have had to do, I think..., staying with my MIL for 5 weeks, and leaving my 7 yr old with my parents, while I was on 22 hour a day bedrest. I was allowed to use the washroom, have short showers, and was allowed 5 minute meal prep. For the most part I stuck to it. Sometimes it was hard, and I'd go with MIL to Starbucks for a short outing. But I never stayed out long... At 30 weeks, I was reduced to 20 hour a day bedrest. At 31 weeks I was allowed to come home and I just did restricted activity. It wasn't bedrest by any means, but I didn't go out walking... I went shopping every now and then, and just generally took it easy. If I felt crappy, I stayed home.

I listened to my body, and I carried to 36+1, which no one thought I would ever do.

The most they would give me, was 28 weeks tops.

I showed them.

So when it comes to bedrest, I think you have to do what you can live with, what you feel comfortable with, and what your body tells you. In the end, you have to be able to live with your decisions.

Oh, and with the baby shower after delivery, it takes the focus off of you, because really, everybody just wants to see the baby! They could care less if you are there quite frankly. So I just wanted to advocate for baby showers after delivery. And it gives you a couple of hours away from holding the baby constantly. Sometimes its nice to have others hold the baby for a while.

And I just have to tell you the games we played, since I'd never seen them done at any shower I've attended, and everyone seemed to enjoy them.

The first one was through the course of the baby shower, and its called 'My water broke!'

You have to track down these teeny little plastic babies... Small enough that they can be frozen into an ice cube, because that is what you are gonna do. You are gonna freeze one baby per ice cube. I think my mom found them at Michaels craft store. Anyways, everyone gets an ice cube baby, and you put it into a cup and don't touch it. Throughout the course of the shower, the ice will slowly melt, and the baby will get exposed. Once the baby is completely free from the ice cube, you have to say My Water Broke. The first person's baby who is freed, wins. You can't intervene in any way; so no touching the ice cube, or blowing on it! I loved this game!

Another one, you get together a selection of quotes from different children's stories, and you make people guess what story they are from. I think my mom did 15 different passages from The Three Billy Goats Gruff and the Velvetine Rabbit, all the way to newer books like The Little Engine That Could.

And the last one, which I loved, was you get a list of animals, and people have to say what the baby of that animal is called. IE/ Kangaroo-Joey, Koala Bear-Joey, Fox-Kit.... etc etc... My mom had about 30 on there, and yes, there are duplicates, like the Kangaroo and Koala. Both are Joey's because both are Marsupials.

Anyways, I thought I'd lighten the mood of the thread a bit. I thought it would be nice to talk about baby showers and be optimistic that you all are going to have one. Except the people in England I guess, because you guys don't seem to do them, which really is a shame. Why on earth don't you guys do them? I've heard that people usually buy you gifts anyways, so why not have a party at the same time??


----------



## jennwitt

sherri81 - thank you for sharing your story! I am sorry it's so late I didn't look back in the thread.....did you have a stitch? I don't, so I love looking at people's successful stories w/no stitch. I had 3 episodes of major bleeding between 19-23 weeks, so they never did it. thanks!


----------



## Susanah

Sherri - we get presents and cards etc when the baby is born, but not really before. Probably a British thing about not wanting to tempt fate. 
It's just never caught on in the uk. I guess we don't celebrate something until it's happened. Not sure....
Jule - I would be confident at your stage todo a bit more and enjoy these last couple of weeks. Very personal decision though. Do what u feel is right, but your confidence must be greater now? A closed internal os is excellent.


----------



## Jule71

Sherri-I'm not at Women's, I'm seeing MFM at Royal Columbian in New West. I love my Peri, he is awesome and is the head honcho at RCH. He told me that the NICU at RCH is one of the top in the whole country (not just BC). I did deliver my DD at St Paul's and they were great there too. Geez, sorry you had to do Hospital bedrest and had the stress of dynamic cervix. That must have been hard. I have only been on bedrest at home since I got the stitch at 14w. Luckily my cervix hasn't changed at all. I was extremely anxious and my MFM is sending me to a psychologist because he is worried I may end up with PPD. Anyways, thanks for all the info and sharing your experiences and opinions on bedrest. I think that since I've had no cervical changes, I will slowly start doing a little more around the house (maybe help out with making dinner or folding laundry stuff like that) until 32 weeks and if everything still looks OK and there is no drama, then I'll do more. I just find that my back and pelvic area hurt if I'm on my feet too long, so better listen to my body and not do too much. 
Oh and thanks for the great baby shower game ideas! I absolutely LOVE the break the water game. I will have to steal that one for sure! lol

Susie-thanks for your advice. I agree with what you said. I really want to have some good memories from this pregnancy and start being more confident. I will listen to my body and not over do it. I actually agree with the mentality of the British with not tempting fate with a shower. I only let my friends give me one at the very end. I still haven't gotten anything for this baby, since I'm afraid I will jinx things. Over here in N America, we tend to go way overboard with holidays if you ask me. Everything is so commercialized


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Jule - Susie said it really. Do what you feel confident with hun. 3.8 and no funneling is brilliant, and with one baby aboard and no funneling I wouod have been tempted to do more from 28wks. I continued bed rest mainly because I felt so grim if I did move - even to the toilet, so for me there was no choice. Much of my pressure and heaviness was due to there being two, and having a weak pelvic floor, but I wasn't taking any chances. Twin risks are so much higher, and I had funneling too. Why not try a light shopping trip and see how it feels - let your body be your guide hun.

Jennwit, so glad to see all is still well with you sweetie xxx


----------



## Jule71

Lizzie,

Thanks for you insight, I was hoping you'd pipe in... I really value your opinion. I also have a lot of pelvic pain/pressure, so won't be doing too much, since it's just too painful. I will do a little bit slowly here and there. 

How are you doing? Are you feeling better about things? I have had 6 first trimester losses and I know how hard it is. Hope you are well.


----------



## garrickbaby

For me the only thing about the baby shower before the baby come is the timing of everything. I'll be 32 weeks two weeks before xmas, OH's family lives in New Jersey and mine is close to us, I feel bad about having them travel right before xmas. If we have it after xmas we are running into new years eve/day and the week after that is the weekend before my daughters birthday. So, its more about the timing than anything for me. I've never had a baby shower so I kinda wanted to have one this time, but having one after the baby arrives may be the best option for me. 

Also, being that us ladies are unpredictable when it comes to labor, when did you pack your hospital bag. My water broke at 19 weeks last time so I feel I should get it ready in a couple of weeks just in case. At least have a couple of things ready just in case we have to rush to the hospital. Is that silly? I'm thinking positive about this pregnancy but i'm also trying to be realistic. Any thoughts?


----------



## Susanah

Packed mine at 36 weeks lol. Section was 37 + 5. Repacked it about 10 times and didn't need most of what I took lol


----------



## lizziedripping

Packed my bag reluctantly at about 28wks - didn't want to acknowledge there might be a chance of having them early :(

Thanks for asking Jule - I'm feeling much better physically, tho been a bit strange mentally. It's an odd feeling of emptiness and uncertainty, and me and dh have struggled to relate to one another since. I think this is primarily due to the fact that he was away for the main event, and that as a blok he really can't ever fully understand. Hopefully all will resolve itself in time.:) I can't even begin to imagine what it has been like for you going thru that xperience multiple times..................you are a brave lady who has shown great strength and courage. I can't say that I would have remained so strong - one miscarriage was bad enough. Thanks for caring ;) xxx


----------



## Jule71

Lizzie- Everything you are feeling is completely normal. It never fully goes away, but time does heal and you will feel like your old self, but will never forget. I'm sure your hormones are still a little out of whack, so that doesn't help. I also felt distant from my DH, he tried to be supportive, but as a Man just didn't get it and it was a strain on our marriage. Like I said though, time will heal... You are also very strong. Some people don't understand that even though it was early, it's still a loss. Take care of yourself...


----------



## cbl77

Just wanted some of you ladies opinion. I have been having back pain for the past few days. Yesterday it was in my upper back and today it is in my middle back. I went to my acupuncturist this morning and she massaged my back and did some points in my back and now I am home laying down. When I lay down it feels better but if I stand or sit it is constant. It certainly is not debilitating but it doesn't feel good either. What kind of back pain do I need to be concerned with? All I can find is if I have a dull low back ache then maybe be concerned.


----------



## truthbtold

I would think lower back just from previous pregnancies, my lower back would hurt during labor, but middle and upper back would hurt throughout pregnancy because of the weight gain


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I had all lower back pain when I was in PTL.


Had a small scare today. My bp was high and the Dr. was talking about putting me in the hospital for observation for the rest of my trimester for pre-eclampsia. :wacko: Having been there 4 times this pregnancy already I was NOT happy to hear that. Praise God she asked for a redo before we left. I kindly asked them to go with the "smaller" cuff and sure enough...my bp was NORMAL. :wacko: This office is going to give me one HUGE heart attack!

Found out Amelia is head down but not totally in position. She's on her way though which is refreshing since I have a heart shaped uterus and it gets harder the bigger the baby gets to turn. Praying she finds her way down in good position. I'm 33wks on Sunday. :happydance: No pre-eclampsia for me. I'm praying REALLY HARD!


----------



## truthbtold

Glad everything turned out okay!


----------



## Susanah

Yey MA she turned! Good news :) 
Carrie - I have back pain since my stitch. Also started getting a few contractions. Will see my obstetrician on Monday and discuss my abdo and back pains. Prob related to my recent section to be honest. 
X


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Carrie - the backache you describe is totally normal in pregnancy, and from about 16wks on very common. I had constant aches and pains last time, which convinced me I was in early PTL :( Very scary. In the end I used to lie down with a hot water bottle and the occasional paracetamol just to make it go away and calm my nerves. 

I wish I could reassure all the IC ladies here who have similar symptoms and are convinced it is sinister. I spent my entire pregnancy in a perpetual state of fear. The stitch alone seemed to creat so many additional contractions/tightenings/aching that I daren't move an inch most of the time. Labour back ache is very definitely lower down, but then I had that 'sinister' back ache, plus abdominal pain/tightening (like you Susanah), and still made it.

Susanah - you seem so much more relaxed about things this time around. That gives me hope if and when I have another pregnancy. I fear the fear itself tbh, and hope just to be able to take comfort and confidence from having achieved a full term pregnancy last time too. Let me know how you get on x

MA - 33wks, can't believe it! Pre eclampsia is a risk I know, but it may not happen hun. You're doing so well, it's hard to believe you've come this far (and with your sanity intact too! Or would your husband tell me different? lol) Take care sweet xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> MA - 33wks, can't believe it! Pre eclampsia is a risk I know, but it may not happen hun. You're doing so well, it's hard to believe you've come this far (and with your sanity intact too! Or would your husband tell me different? lol) Take care sweet xxx

Sanity depends on the day! :dohh::wacko: :rofl: The man is a saint I tell ya. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Pixie Lou

Hi ladies,

I've just been discharged from hospital and was looking for some info when I found this forum, and am glad I did.

My history - after 2 early mc in 2009, I got pg again last year and was overjoyed to find out it was twin girls. Had an uneventful pg until 20 weeks, I went to the toilet and felt something drop. I found out later it was my membrane. So an ambulance was called. I was 2-3 cm dilated when I got to hospital. They tried to stop labor, but only managed to slow it, they considered an emergency suture, but I was too dilated by the time the contractions eased. I gave birth 48 hours after to beautiful girls who died shortly after birth.

I am now 25+3 with a singleton and pretty much petrified. I had a McD stitch at 13 weeks and see a consultant every 4 weeks. I ended in hospital at 17 weeks with abdo pain and I tested positive for Group B Strep. They were concerned that the GBS was going to trigger labor - luckily it didn't. 
On another forum I happened to read a post about drinking plenty of water - which I have seen Lizzie mention on here. I really wish some medical staff or midwifes would drill this in, as I immediately upped my intake and the pains went away.

Since then I've had UTI's at 20 wks and 22 weeks, and a further episode of abdo pain this week and a borderline result of another UTI.

History over! They checked my cervix was still closed yesterday, which it was, but I am suffering a lot of discomfort and pressure if I am up and about, along with lower back pain (which I think is the infection). I'm terrified that I'm going to go into labor early again - altho after reading some of the posts on here, I'm feeling a little better. 
Sorry if this is tmi, but when I go to the loo, I feel as though something drops slightly, it's like there is nothing supporting anything so something hangs lower. That is a pretty pathetic description, but I don't know what it is or how to describe it. Could it be my uterus even though I have a stitch? In short I hate going to the loo as I think I expect the same thing to happen as last time and the baby just drop out.

Sorry for the long post, but having read a bit on here I hoped there might be some answers out there.

Pix


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Pix,

If this eases your mind, I've had SEVERAL bacterial infections this time around that landed me in the hospital as well. I was SO AFRAID I wouldn't make it and I am 33wks this am. :happydance:

For the UTI...have you thought about taking Cranberry supplements from Vitamin World?! I've been taking them because I had a UTI once this time too. It's worked wonders. Keep drinking the water and are you on bed rest at all? It REALLY helps!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Pixie, and welcome :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the loss of your twin girls hun, you must have been devastated and understandabley nervous in this pregnancy.

Drinking water is crucial in pregnancy, so make sure you have atleast a glass per hour hun. 

As for pain and pressure after peeing, I really struggled with that in my twin pregnancy. As my bladder emptied I was in excruciating pain, and I felt as though everything had dropped. You bladder sits beneath your uterus hun, and at this stage in pregnancy, emptying it allows it to drop lower. If your pelvic floor is weak, then the weight of the baby will make you feel as tho your uterus is sitting really low down and cause pressure/pain. This is normal, and NOT necessarily stitch/cervix related (tho I'm sure for me, having the stitch in made the bladder discomfort worse). I had lots of symptoms like these, and unfortunately they mimicked IC with my daughter :( It was terrifying, but my cervix and stitch still held up to full term ;)

With the stitch, and a singleton on board, it is likely you will carry this pregnancy absolutely fine hun. Twins are so much more complicated, and sometimes cause a cervix to open which otherwise would be fine under the weight of one baby. Hard as it is hun, try to relax, keep your appointments and get checked out ANY time you feel anxious or any changes, and of course keep resting and drinking water. Take care xxx


----------



## Pixie Lou

Thank you for your replies. I have upped my water intake again and have my watch bleeping every 15 mins to remind me to drink! Seems to be working as I have a lot less pain today, although it may also be down to the antibiotics.

I am not on cranberry tablets, but have started drinking unsweetened cranberry, it's not surprising in the supermarket it comes in a sweetened version, as it's not the nicest - but as long as it does it's job I will be happy.

Last week I rested as I took the week off from work, but this coming week I'm back to work. I have arranged with my manager to do half days from the office and work half from home, so I will need to make sure I don't over do it, and then ask my consultant for advice on Tuesday.

I will definitely follow up any concerns, and hope that the next few weeks at least pass uneventfully..

Thanks again


----------



## HelenGee

Hey all,

Pixie, I see you're a wolves girl- which consultant are you under, assuming you're at New Cross. I was under Dr.Sullivan and she told me that she could either sign me off until 28 weeks at least, or get my gp to do it. I just forgot to get her to do it before I was discharged from hospital, so my gp signed me off until the birth with no questions at all. It all depends on what you request, how you feel and how much the gp doesn't want to risk further issues by not signing you off. On the whole, they seem to be as concerned with the stress and anxiety you face returning to work in a risky pregnancy as with your physical well-being. 

Also my bladder was awful right from day one of pregnancy, I think it was a pelvic floor weakness, which as Lizzie said, seemed to mimic IC for me too. However, I did exactly as you are and drank gallons of water and cranberry juice. I actually quite like it now!

I am so sorry for your loss and I have every faith that things will be different for you this time around.

MA- not that it even matters but there was no baby shower for me- I was too much of a bloody nightmare to even consider a baby shower. I reluctantly packed an overnight hospital bag at 28 weeks, I refused for ages until my hubby got my mum to come round and give me my marching orders! I bought a few tiny baby clothes at 30 weeks, but couldn't look at them so my mum packed them for me. What a wimp! I wouldn't accept each milestone as a positive, I got greedy and just wanted to get to 37 weeks! It wasn't a good frame of mind to be as I was constantly worried. I ended up selling the early baby clothes as Bella was an 8 pound chunk anyway.

The only thing that I did get was a new baby change bag, a really lovely one, when I reached 34 weeks. That was my little celebration as it was for both if us. I don't really think a baby shower would have been worthwhile for me, I would have preferred something after the birth (maybe a massage, manicure and leg wax as I looked terrible after months of bedrest lol)!

Hope all is well with you ladies xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lizzie and Helen. 

I believe it was divine appointment today coming on this thread. Your both talking about what I was going to ask about. I've been pee'ing consistently but very little. That's not actually the issue. The issue is I feel as though Amelia is hanging low and my lower back hurts as does my pelvis. It's obvious that I too have the crappy pelvic floor muscles. I have what the medical staff keep calling "fluff" at my pelvis. It's literally not muscular but bloated and maybe even fatty?? :shrug: Never used to be that way and while I'm plus size the pelvic issue doesn't really make sense...though many women with PCOS have the apron looking thing hanging. REALLY plays with my self esteem as I'm feeling pretty darn ugly. ESPECIALLY since I have the pregnant belly up high and she's hanging low and it looks like my pelvis is low. I look ugly. She's worth it though...just wish I could feel more beautiful!

SO, looks like this lower back pain with her lying there is quite normal. I was thinking it was but having had those lower back contractions with Jackson and being oblivious to it until I was 3cm's dilated...I'm honestly unsure what's normal. :shrug:

Met with NICU today. They were comforting...told me they wouldn't just whisk Amelia away and would let her bond with us as long as she was breathing fine and wasn't in distress. They also gave Doug permission to follow them up in the case she WAS in destress....they don't usually do this, but he's an RN at the hospital AND they know my horrific experience last time so are making exceptions as long as Doug knows his place and allows them to work without intervening. 

I was told I didn't gain much weight at all, that my sugars are doing well and the urine drips were looking good as well. She said I should be proud of myself for the work I've been doing to keep my daughter safe. Nicu plans to work with us and I left feeling more at ease.


----------



## Amazing

Hello all, is been a long time...I am 20 weeks and am doing fine...no pains. no contractions, no discharging...my doctor measured my cervical length to be 3mm or 3cm, am not sure the one it is now, but she said i will be checked every two weeks. She asked me not to be on bed rest, is this normal? and lately i have been giving my husband blow job every 2 nights... helping him to come aand ease himself..will this have any effect on my stictches?

I don't want to stimulate any organism or humours reaction...I want my baby girl to hand in there and mke it to full term...i am feeling ok and i don't have any contractions.

Thank you ladies for your kind advise


----------



## heychickie

Hi all, just checking in. I've had my stitch in for 2 weeks tomorrow. All seems to be going ok. I had some bleeding for the first day (more than what I'd call spotting, but not a real heavy bleed), and thick discharge for a week or so, now really nothing. I'm taking it easy, no stairs at work, using a wheeled laptop case, laying down as much as I can at home, loading up on water, etc. 

I am not due to be checked for another 2 weeks (4 from when the cerclage was installed), but for my own peace of mind, I went in yesterday and had the nurse do a heartbeat check. Baby sounded good at 149 beats per minute. So, I'm just relaxing and trying to keep positive. I feel ok pelvically, except some days awful round ligament pain, where I feel like I've done 300 sit-ups, and I've been getting headaches a lot this past week. 

All in all, I'm doing pretty well, and hoping to continue that for another 20 weeks at least. (I'm 14w 5d now, I'll be ecstatic to make 35 weeks, he'll, I'll be thrilled with 28, just hopIng for longer than 24, honestly).


----------



## RachaelS

Hi there,

I haven't been on here for months and months, but I wanted to pop back and say hello as you were all such an inspiration to me during my pregnancy. Toby is six months old now, crawling, eating solids, and starting nursery! Where does the time go?

I hope you are all getting on okay, and here is a little picture of my (not so) little man



Lots of love to you all,
Rachael
 



Attached Files:







263290_2125036118770_1031898437_2405601_3448436_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sham1

Hi MA,

Hows it going sorry havent been on here for a while. Is all ok? I noticed your post about NICU.....xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Very interesting 24hrs. Our pekingese dog is sick with the trotts and vomiting. I've had to wake Doug every hour over the night to take her out. He got a taste of what it's been like for me. Waking up to pee every hour, uncomfortable positioning, etc. etc.

Early this morning I noticed I hadn't felt Amelia so we called Perinatal Center and I let them know I've been having quite a lot of pressure in my lower back. They asked us to come in and put me on the monitor...checked the Amniotic fluid etc.

BEFORE we got there we were at the McDonalds drive thru getting bottled water and the car started shaking. I thought some oddball got under our car and was trying to steal a part whilst the car was on. No tree's were blowing so it wasn't wind....turns out we had a 5.9 earthquake here in Central NY. 

I was prescribed Ambien! I'll be starting it tonight. She came up with a plan to try it three days in a row to see if it starts the sleep process on it's own again. I'll take a shower, turn the air on and rest before bed. I'm praying it works. It would be a blessing! She also prescribed a prenatal cradle pelvic support for my lower abdomen since I've had such a hard time with the pressure below due to the crappy pelvic wall issue. They had to order it in my size, however it's covered under our insurance 100%. SO, I may catch up on some sleep and be a bit more myself in a few days. REALLY looking forward to it!

Amelia is back in the breech position. I swear this kid has a mind of her own. She looks like her daddy's side and has mommy's independent mind. Help! :wacko: :rofl:

Sham, what's going on with you darlin?! How are things?

Love to everyone. :hug:


----------



## garrickbaby

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies. Very interesting 24hrs. Our pekingese dog is sick with the trotts and vomiting. I've had to wake Doug every hour over the night to take her out. He got a taste of what it's been like for me. Waking up to pee every hour, uncomfortable positioning, etc. etc.
> 
> Early this morning I noticed I hadn't felt Amelia so we called Perinatal Center and I let them know I've been having quite a lot of pressure in my lower back. They asked us to come in and put me on the monitor...checked the Amniotic fluid etc.
> 
> BEFORE we got there we were at the McDonalds drive thru getting bottled water and the car started shaking. I thought some oddball got under our car and was trying to steal a part whilst the car was on. No tree's were blowing so it wasn't wind....turns out we had a 5.9 earthquake here in Central NY.
> 
> I was prescribed Ambien! I'll be starting it tonight. She came up with a plan to try it three days in a row to see if it starts the sleep process on it's own again. I'll take a shower, turn the air on and rest before bed. I'm praying it works. It would be a blessing! She also prescribed a prenatal cradle pelvic support for my lower abdomen since I've had such a hard time with the pressure below due to the crappy pelvic wall issue. They had to order it in my size, however it's covered under our insurance 100%. SO, I may catch up on some sleep and be a bit more myself in a few days. REALLY looking forward to it!
> 
> Amelia is back in the breech position. I swear this kid has a mind of her own. She looks like her daddy's side and has mommy's independent mind. Help! :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> Sham, what's going on with you darlin?! How are things?
> 
> Love to everyone. :hug:

You felt it too... I'm in VA near D.C and the earthquake was crazy. Thank goodness everything is ok. My stomach started hurting afterwards because I had to run get my daughter and take cover... lol. 

I wondered about the prenatal cradle and if it was recommended. I thought it would be good for women like us with IC, since the baby push down and the pressure could affect the cervix. Lately I've been uncomfortable at night and I go to sleep anywhere between 2am - 4am.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

garrickbaby said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Very interesting 24hrs. Our pekingese dog is sick with the trotts and vomiting. I've had to wake Doug every hour over the night to take her out. He got a taste of what it's been like for me. Waking up to pee every hour, uncomfortable positioning, etc. etc.
> 
> Early this morning I noticed I hadn't felt Amelia so we called Perinatal Center and I let them know I've been having quite a lot of pressure in my lower back. They asked us to come in and put me on the monitor...checked the Amniotic fluid etc.
> 
> BEFORE we got there we were at the McDonalds drive thru getting bottled water and the car started shaking. I thought some oddball got under our car and was trying to steal a part whilst the car was on. No tree's were blowing so it wasn't wind....turns out we had a 5.9 earthquake here in Central NY.
> 
> I was prescribed Ambien! I'll be starting it tonight. She came up with a plan to try it three days in a row to see if it starts the sleep process on it's own again. I'll take a shower, turn the air on and rest before bed. I'm praying it works. It would be a blessing! She also prescribed a prenatal cradle pelvic support for my lower abdomen since I've had such a hard time with the pressure below due to the crappy pelvic wall issue. They had to order it in my size, however it's covered under our insurance 100%. SO, I may catch up on some sleep and be a bit more myself in a few days. REALLY looking forward to it!
> 
> Amelia is back in the breech position. I swear this kid has a mind of her own. She looks like her daddy's side and has mommy's independent mind. Help! :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> Sham, what's going on with you darlin?! How are things?
> 
> Love to everyone. :hug:
> 
> You felt it too... I'm in VA near D.C and the earthquake was crazy. Thank goodness everything is ok. My stomach started hurting afterwards because I had to run get my daughter and take cover... lol.
> 
> I wondered about the prenatal cradle and if it was recommended. I thought it would be good for women like us with IC, since the baby push down and the pressure could affect the cervix. Lately I've been uncomfortable at night and I go to sleep anywhere between 2am - 4am.Click to expand...


Yup, rocked the minivan. I kept thinking someone was being bold trying to steel our car parts while the car was on. :rofl

I'll let you know it it feels. It's supposed to come in the beginning of next week. I had hoped I'd have it by friday for the wedding I have to go to. I'll at least have it by my shower next weekend. I'm not getting much sleep if at all. I'm hoping just a couple will get me back into the swing of things and I won't need anymore. I just need ONE night of sleep. Just ONE for sanity sake. :rofl: Glad your okay! :hugs:


----------



## dee1512

Im new to this site and i find everyone's stories very helpful and make me feel much better!
Im 20 weeks and 5 days and i lost my son cameron last year august 20th to and incompitent cervix and my water broke early and i lost my son at 22 weeks.

I had a cerclage put in at 15 weeks and my cervix length was 2.5 at that time i went for my 20 week check up and ultra sound and everything was ok with the baby the only thing that was wrong was the cercial length it shortened to 1.4 i have been so scared about loosing another baby. I have been on partial bedrest and going to work only couple of days but when im at work im just doing paper work and i have a lounge chair that i lay in there while doing my work. i go on 8/1 back to the doctors to check the cervical length. I start tomorrow getting progesterone shots on a weekly basis.
I have a few questions the doctor put me on bedrest which way is the best way to lay down? on my back with feet up in the air? on my left side? im confused and i want to lay the best way possible that will help me the most? 
Do the progesterone shots work? if so what do they do?
Is there any other suggestions for me to ask the doctor for that would help me to get past 24 weeks?
anyone please help
thanks danielle


----------



## Mommy's Angel

dee1512 said:


> Im new to this site and i find everyone's stories very helpful and make me feel much better!
> Im 20 weeks and 5 days and i lost my son cameron last year august 20th to and incompitent cervix and my water broke early and i lost my son at 22 weeks.
> 
> I had a cerclage put in at 15 weeks and my cervix length was 2.5 at that time i went for my 20 week check up and ultra sound and everything was ok with the baby the only thing that was wrong was the cercial length it shortened to 1.4 i have been so scared about loosing another baby. I have been on partial bedrest and going to work only couple of days but when im at work im just doing paper work and i have a lounge chair that i lay in there while doing my work. i go on 8/1 back to the doctors to check the cervical length. I start tomorrow getting progesterone shots on a weekly basis.
> I have a few questions the doctor put me on bedrest which way is the best way to lay down? on my back with feet up in the air? on my left side? im confused and i want to lay the best way possible that will help me the most?
> Do the progesterone shots work? if so what do they do?
> Is there any other suggestions for me to ask the doctor for that would help me to get past 24 weeks?
> anyone please help
> thanks danielle

Welcome Danielle. First, the stitch is in place to hold baby in so the fact that your length is going down is the very reason you have the stitch in. Lizzie can explain it MUCH better than myself as can a few others in here.:winkwink:

As for lying down, try lying on your right side flat...I usually put pillows between my legs as well to keep comfortable and had several under my neck to keep me comfortable. You can change from side to side. I wouldn't worry. It's probably good that way to keep you from getting bed sores anyways.:winkwink:

17 P injections or progesterone injections will be VERY good and they in conjunction with the stitch have had EXCELLENT outcomes. I get them weekly and only have 3 more wks left until my 36th wk when they are stopped. They've done they're job well and are worth it! Just thought I'd come in and welcome you as well as to calm your heart. I lost my son at 22wks and I NEVER thought I'd get here at 33wks. Even if she comes early, she is very healthy and NICU consults have said she'll be just fine. Now that you have the stitch and are getting the injections I have no doubt you'll make it too. :thumbup: Keep your chin up dear and be confident that your taking the right steps to have that beautiful baby in your arms!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## dee1512

Thanks Mommys Angel i appreciate the welcome and the information. I was told not to lay on my right side. To lay on my left side and also on my back with my feet up in the air elevated. So many people tell you different things then it confuses me and to the right way to do things. Thats why im asking on here to women who are going through the same things as me.
What are 17p injections? which one do you get?
do you feel a difference since taking them? Have had any steriod shots? I go to the doctors on 8/1 is there anything else you thing i should ask the doctor for to help?
Have you had any medication to prevent any infections that they gave you?
thanks danielle


----------



## Mommy's Angel

dee1512 said:


> Thanks Mommys Angel i appreciate the welcome and the information. I was told not to lay on my right side. To lay on my left side and also on my back with my feet up in the air elevated. So many people tell you different things then it confuses me and to the right way to do things. Thats why im asking on here to women who are going through the same things as me.
> What are 17p injections? which one do you get?
> do you feel a difference since taking them? Have had any steriod shots? I go to the doctors on 8/1 is there anything else you thing i should ask the doctor for to help?
> Have you had any medication to prevent any infections that they gave you?
> thanks danielle

Usually people make crazy over laying on the right side because it can mess with the Vena Cava vein as your uterus gets bigger. Usually that's in the last trimester though and honestly if the baby presses on it, you will KNOW to move in order to adjust. My Dr.'s have said to go ahead and sleep on whichever side is comfortable just being sure to turn every 2 to 3 hours. I stopped being afraid of which position was the best and started listening to which position my body was happy in. Sometimes that meant my right side, sometimes my left. 

17P injections are Progesterone injections. I'm not quite sure where your from but they're mainly offered only in the United States because the drug hasn't been tested in European countries. It's done it's work well and I'm please that I'm here at 33wks. :happydance: No, I haven't needed steroids thank goodness. That would mean Amelia is coming soon as they start to use steroids to help her lungs mature.

I've had medication for infection. Seems as though my body if filled with bad bacteria so I've had C-diff and UTI's as well as BV. In my second trimester I had flagyl as well as diflucan. I'm using cranberry pills to wade off UTI now and am also using probiotics as well as eating greek yogurt with LOTS of live strains. Hopefully that will help some now. :winkwink:


----------



## dee1512

I am allergic to latex gloves and they used it on me at my last visit and before in the past it has caused me to have a yeast infection from it. have you had a yeast infection while pregnant and having a cerclage done? Do you know if its ok to use monistat to clear up yeast infection with the cerclage in?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yeast and BV as well as UTI'S are common among women with cerclages it seems. You want to make sure your get them taken care of as soon as possible. I believe that Monistat can be used, just don't use the insert. I know many of the women put it up there with CLEAN fingers so they wouldn't harm anything. The creams don't work for me so when I was in my second trimester I had a dose of diflucan. If you feel an infection coming on, the best thing to do is to have a swab test. That way you can get the right meds to work quickly so it won't cause issues.


----------



## dee1512

thanks for the information mommy's angel i spoke to three nurses and they did tell me it was ok to use the monistat, i have used the monistat before the cream and it worked well for me. all three nurses i spoke to said do not put the applicator all the way in they said to put a little bit of it in and ill be fine. thanks!


----------



## cbl77

Dee~ I just wanted to welcome you also. I too have a cerclage that was placed at 13.5 weeks after losing my twins in Jan at almost 22 weeks. I am so sorry for your loss and really hope that your length stays the same and with p17 I bet you will do just fine. Did they wait to put in cerclage until they saw change or were they planning on putting it in when you first got pregnant? Were you put on bedrest as soon as the cerclage went in and how often are you being checked? I have heard of women with much shorter lengths than you doing great with the cerclage and p17 so fingers crossed. As far as what side to lay on I have always heard to lay on the left side because of blood supply to the baby but at this stage in pregnancy I am not sure that is as important as when you get further along. This forum has really helped me feel more comfortable with everything and it is a great place for advice!


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies. Very interesting 24hrs. Our pekingese dog is sick with the trotts and vomiting. I've had to wake Doug every hour over the night to take her out. He got a taste of what it's been like for me. Waking up to pee every hour, uncomfortable positioning, etc. etc.
> 
> Early this morning I noticed I hadn't felt Amelia so we called Perinatal Center and I let them know I've been having quite a lot of pressure in my lower back. They asked us to come in and put me on the monitor...checked the Amniotic fluid etc.
> 
> BEFORE we got there we were at the McDonalds drive thru getting bottled water and the car started shaking. I thought some oddball got under our car and was trying to steal a part whilst the car was on. No tree's were blowing so it wasn't wind....turns out we had a 5.9 earthquake here in Central NY.
> 
> I was prescribed Ambien! I'll be starting it tonight. She came up with a plan to try it three days in a row to see if it starts the sleep process on it's own again. I'll take a shower, turn the air on and rest before bed. I'm praying it works. It would be a blessing! She also prescribed a prenatal cradle pelvic support for my lower abdomen since I've had such a hard time with the pressure below due to the crappy pelvic wall issue. They had to order it in my size, however it's covered under our insurance 100%. SO, I may catch up on some sleep and be a bit more myself in a few days. REALLY looking forward to it!
> 
> Amelia is back in the breech position. I swear this kid has a mind of her own. She looks like her daddy's side and has mommy's independent mind. Help! :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> Sham, what's going on with you darlin?! How are things?
> 
> Love to everyone. :hug:

Hey MA, I'm good, getting a lot of lower back and lower abdomen pressure too, you're not alone! Sorry to hear about the earthquake (in New York!?) shocking!

Just buying the last few bits now. You all ready? Got your hospital bag packed?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sham1 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Very interesting 24hrs. Our pekingese dog is sick with the trotts and vomiting. I've had to wake Doug every hour over the night to take her out. He got a taste of what it's been like for me. Waking up to pee every hour, uncomfortable positioning, etc. etc.
> 
> Early this morning I noticed I hadn't felt Amelia so we called Perinatal Center and I let them know I've been having quite a lot of pressure in my lower back. They asked us to come in and put me on the monitor...checked the Amniotic fluid etc.
> 
> BEFORE we got there we were at the McDonalds drive thru getting bottled water and the car started shaking. I thought some oddball got under our car and was trying to steal a part whilst the car was on. No tree's were blowing so it wasn't wind....turns out we had a 5.9 earthquake here in Central NY.
> 
> I was prescribed Ambien! I'll be starting it tonight. She came up with a plan to try it three days in a row to see if it starts the sleep process on it's own again. I'll take a shower, turn the air on and rest before bed. I'm praying it works. It would be a blessing! She also prescribed a prenatal cradle pelvic support for my lower abdomen since I've had such a hard time with the pressure below due to the crappy pelvic wall issue. They had to order it in my size, however it's covered under our insurance 100%. SO, I may catch up on some sleep and be a bit more myself in a few days. REALLY looking forward to it!
> 
> Amelia is back in the breech position. I swear this kid has a mind of her own. She looks like her daddy's side and has mommy's independent mind. Help! :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> Sham, what's going on with you darlin?! How are things?
> 
> Love to everyone. :hug:
> 
> Hey MA, I'm good, getting a lot of lower back and lower abdomen pressure too, you're not alone! Sorry to hear about the earthquake (in New York!?) shocking!
> 
> Just buying the last few bits now. You all ready? Got your hospital bag packed?Click to expand...

 Am I ready? Oh goodness. I sometimes think I was more ready my first pregnancy than I am now. It's all so up in the air. I can feel her up high moving her head and butt through my belly. it's really cute but I'm feeling SO much pressure below. I'm going to a wedding tomorrow and will have to take it SLOW. Even the Dr.'s office is hard with the pressure. Luckily we'll be spending more time in our car. I love our new minivan. the seats feel like they're hugging me. :rofl

Yeah, can you believe we got an earthquake in central NY? I kept thinking someone had the gutts to try to steal our car parts while the car was on at the drive thru. :rofl: It was REALLY odd shaking and not knowing what was causing it. 

My shower is next weekend and I'm SO NERVOUS!

Hope everyone else is doing well! :hug:


----------



## garrickbaby

Just got a call from my doctors office and confirmed that I have a UTI. I emailed her earlier to let her know that I was having a slight burning sensation when I went to the bathroom first think in the morning and then thats it... so at first I really didn't think anything of it but then given my history of "we don't know if you had an infection before your water broke" I decided to just let her know just in case. Good thing I did. I just took my first antibiotic a few hours ago. 

Have you all noticed if your lo isn't very active that you were having a girl.... this pregnancy reminds me of when I was pregnant with my daughter she didn't move much and when I was pregnant with my sons that I loss they moved like crazy.... i've been feeling flutters/small kicks a few times a day since 14+2 but I was expecting to feel really kicks by now, although i'm still early, I just figured since I had movement early that everything else will happen just as early. I just can't wait until she start kicking my butt, at least it will be reasurring that everything is ok.


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> sham1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Very interesting 24hrs. Our pekingese dog is sick with the trotts and vomiting. I've had to wake Doug every hour over the night to take her out. He got a taste of what it's been like for me. Waking up to pee every hour, uncomfortable positioning, etc. etc.
> 
> Early this morning I noticed I hadn't felt Amelia so we called Perinatal Center and I let them know I've been having quite a lot of pressure in my lower back. They asked us to come in and put me on the monitor...checked the Amniotic fluid etc.
> 
> BEFORE we got there we were at the McDonalds drive thru getting bottled water and the car started shaking. I thought some oddball got under our car and was trying to steal a part whilst the car was on. No tree's were blowing so it wasn't wind....turns out we had a 5.9 earthquake here in Central NY.
> 
> I was prescribed Ambien! I'll be starting it tonight. She came up with a plan to try it three days in a row to see if it starts the sleep process on it's own again. I'll take a shower, turn the air on and rest before bed. I'm praying it works. It would be a blessing! She also prescribed a prenatal cradle pelvic support for my lower abdomen since I've had such a hard time with the pressure below due to the crappy pelvic wall issue. They had to order it in my size, however it's covered under our insurance 100%. SO, I may catch up on some sleep and be a bit more myself in a few days. REALLY looking forward to it!
> 
> Amelia is back in the breech position. I swear this kid has a mind of her own. She looks like her daddy's side and has mommy's independent mind. Help! :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> Sham, what's going on with you darlin?! How are things?
> 
> Love to everyone. :hug:
> 
> Hey MA, I'm good, getting a lot of lower back and lower abdomen pressure too, you're not alone! Sorry to hear about the earthquake (in New York!?) shocking!
> 
> Just buying the last few bits now. You all ready? Got your hospital bag packed?Click to expand...
> 
> Am I ready? Oh goodness. I sometimes think I was more ready my first pregnancy than I am now. It's all so up in the air. I can feel her up high moving her head and butt through my belly. it's really cute but I'm feeling SO much pressure below. I'm going to a wedding tomorrow and will have to take it SLOW. Even the Dr.'s office is hard with the pressure. Luckily we'll be spending more time in our car. I love our new minivan. the seats feel like they're hugging me. :rofl
> 
> Yeah, can you believe we got an earthquake in central NY? I kept thinking someone had the gutts to try to steal our car parts while the car was on at the drive thru. :rofl: It was REALLY odd shaking and not knowing what was causing it.
> 
> My shower is next weekend and I'm SO NERVOUS!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! :hug:Click to expand...

Awww hope your shower goes well  We're getting there little by little but still have bits to buy. I come off the progesterone pessaries in a couple of days and then stitch out in about 3 weeks scary, keep speculating on how long after that I will go into labour, I'm scared!!! LOL :shrug:


----------



## jennwitt

IC with No Stitch update ;-) Had an u/s this past Monday - staying "stable" at 14cm...has gotten a little shorter over the weeks, but they still consider it stable. Still in hospital on SBR. I will be 28 weeks tomorrow yeah yeah yeah! With major bleeding at 19, 20 and 22 weeks, checking into the hospital at 24, I never thought I'd make it. I've fought off contractions twice with prochardia and a tributeline shot, most recently yesterday. FFN is still +. Getting P17 shot every Monday....passed GD screen. Baby Luke measures 12 days ahead, so just about 3 lbs!!! Sooooo happy to finally be believing that our baby may be safe...so many weeks of fear and doubt. Love reading all your stories and updates!


----------



## jennwitt

14mm, or 1.4 cm I should say...oops ;-)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jenn, sounds like your doing great! WTG :happydance:

The wedding was BEAUITFUL last night. I'll post more tomorrow as it's long but her dress was a cream lace with a beautiful train from the waist. It was made by Vera Wang. I'll post a pic if my dad sends me one. The cake was AWESOME and the rest I'll tell later.

We left early at a little after 10pm and I'm glad I did. My feet, ankles and legs were triple their size. I drank water most of the night, but it was either the walking or the sitting that kept my legs swelled. This week I have to rest up and then Friday I have an appointment and Sat. is my shower.

PPD....I am having MAJOR moodswings and I almost think depression. I'm HORRIFYING to be around. I feel SO BAD for Doug! I nearly pushed him over the edge for getting the time wrong for the wedding yesterday. I kept after him and finally we got there with 5 minutes to spare. As the bride was walking down the aisle, he started to have those hypoglycemic episodes I told you about. Nobody had candy and my mom thought she gave him something...but it ended up being sugar free. I kept telling him to breathe and relax....in the end it worked. Ladies...I feel HORRIBLE! I think "I'm" the reason behind these episodes as I think it's stress related. I have been AWFUL! I can't always blame it on the hormones or the hormone injections or the anxiety of having lost a baby or the anxiety of not knowing what to expect this time around. It comes to a point where I have to take responsibility for my own behavior! I've NEVER been like this before. All of a sudden it seems as though the nightmare of the last 3 years has crept and hitting me all at the same time and I've become a MONSTER! I should be joyful and count my blessings! It scares me because I DO NOT want my daughter sensing this tension or neuroticism. I want my husband and daughter to feel their home is "safe" their wife/mother loves them. THIS is NOT the person I am!

I cry at the shake of a stick, I'm so flippin neurotic that I wonder why a small handful of people have declined the shower thinking they no longer want to be my friends, I worry about the shower, I worry about if certain medical staff are being honest with me....Oh good gawly i'm a mess! Totally outside myself right now...this is honestly NOT me and I'm freaking out because I'm freaking out. 

Anyways, Just thought I'd type this out and clear the air somewhere because I'm acting odd and the fact that my husband is having medical issues because of the stress is hitting me even more. I mean, I don't want him dropping dead from a heart attack because of the pressure I've put on him. He's honestly a saint for dealing with all this!

On another note, I have so much lower back pressure and I found out at yesterdays appointment that while Amelia's stress test is fine, I'm having contractions regular....hopefully just the braxton hicks...but they've never showed up on the testing before and like they were yesterday. We also found out that the reason my lower abdomen is in so much pain is because it's bloated with water retention. There's nothing I can do. I'm assuming it's normal for plus size women as she did say it "can" be normal but I don't think she wanted to say in "fat people". The lower back issue makes it hard to walk from one place to another because I feel like I have 3 full balloons on my lower back and pelvic area....I get a belt sometime this week which I hope will help! Then, Doug gave me another injection yesterday and my left bum cheeck feels LITERALLY like leather and itches like no tomorrow. I think it's just everything all at once and I'm feeling overwhelmed, uncomfortable, in pain and scared. 

Why can't I just be HAPPY instead of filled with sour apples and vinegar?! 

To top it off, with the pressure, I'm wondering if I'll get to October. The injection stops in 2 wks and the stitch in 3 wks. I'm wondering if she's going to come early. I'm holding out for October 1st so if anyone is a prayer warrior please pray we can make it to October 1st safely. I think I have a yeast or BV infection again. The nurse last week said nothing came up, but I've had this for two weeks now and I KNOW when I have an infection. I've tried everything and I'm itchy and raw. I don't want the infection to cause her to come early either so I'll have them do another swab test and treat me no matter the outcome!

Okay enough whining. I"m beginning to think that I'm the debbie downer of the group. I'm sick of complaining all the time. Whoa is NOT me! I have much to be grateful for and am acting like a sour puss!


----------



## sham1

awww MA dont worry i'm exactly the same. Everything upsets me at the mo! I feel like I should be happy but there is so much to worry about.


----------



## Jule71

MA- Gee, sorry you are having a hard time with your emotions. It sounds like you are extremely hormonal which is causing you not to be yourself. Your DH sounds so sweet, I'm sure he will understand if you tell him how you are feeling. Maybe you should mention it to your OB? I think it's important for you to tell him/her so they can monitor you and watch you for PPD. The stress of loosing a baby, then to have a high stress pregnancy is enough to send anyone over the edge a little. I don't know you, but you sound like a strong woman! Have faith.. things are going really well you are almost at the end and just picture holding little Amelia when she decides to come. I hope you make it to Oct, but if not, she will be fine...just try and take it one day at a time and take care of yourself! If you feel you have another infection, call your Dr and demand a swab. I wouldn't let it go if you know you have one.. you know your body best. 
Please don't take it personally that some can't make it to your shower, I'm sure they all still care for you and just have other commitments. Please try and enjoy it, you've come along way to get this far and everyone will make you feel special. 
Glad the wedding was great. Did you guys feel any of the effects of Irene where you are? Take care of yourself sweetie, you're doing great!

Garrick- I had a UTI a few months back. Not fun, but glad they caught it. I had a girl before and now having a boy. The boy is more active, but my girl was pretty active too. I guess every baby is different?

afm- 30 weeks and hoping to get a few more months. Happy to finally be in the 30's. Still resting since it's painful when I am up or sitting... I have no pelvic floor and baby is low, so it's painful!


----------



## cbl77

Garrick Baby~ when I was pregnant with my twins my little boy was much more active than my little girl. Actually I should say when we had u/s it actually looked like she was always more active and he was more chilled out but I could always feel him kicking vs I wouldn't feel her everytime. We just found out that we are pregnant with a girl and I have not felt her very much and I am 19 weeks. In the u/s the other day she was kicking me and the u/s tech said did you feel that and I didn't. 
MA~ sorry for mood swings, they are not fun but think of the joy that awaits you so soon!!!
I had my anatomy scan this past Fri and baby girl looked great and cervix was measuring 4.7cm with and without pressure.  I was so relieved by that. I am still taking it easy but today after church I came home and had a medium amount of yellow discharge. I have had yellow discharge since I got my cerclage placed but it still freaks me out everytime. I have been swabbed 2x to make sure I don't have infection after these times of moderate amount of yellow discharge and all is well. I have no symptoms, itching burning or anything. So why and how many of you have yellowish discharge? I know there is increased discharge during pregnancy and with a cerclage even more but I hate it! Need some reassurance as always:)


----------



## cbl77

I should say that it was very yellow discharge and not dark yellow. Also it has only happened once today.


----------



## Jule71

cbl77- I haven't had too much yellow d/c but do have extra discharge. I'm glad you had swabs done and it looks neg for infection. I think extra d/c is normal with cerclage. I would only worry if there was a smell or itching or it has increased alot and is mucousy like when you blow your nose (could be some of your plug). Have you mentioned it to your OB? It wouldn't hurt to ask just for peace of mind. I think it's normal... do you take prenatal vitamins? Sometimes they can make your d/c more yellow.


----------



## cbl77

Hey Jule~ thanks for your response, I am going to email my high risk just to make sure. Yes I do take prenatal vitamins, I take Prenate DHA. I haven't had any smell or itching which makes me think that it's all okay and also I haven't had anymore discharge as of yet today.


----------



## KrystalDawn

Hi Everyone!

I gave birth to my rainbow baby *Zayn Amari Ilyas Fleming* as planned on the 23rd August 2011, weighing 8lbs 1oz! His middle names are in memory of my twins i lost due to pprom last year. Amari is an anagram of his sister Amira and Ilyas is his big brothers name. I must say i couldnt have got through it without all the help from you guys - so much appreciation i cant express it! Thank you! X
p.s How do i upload a picture on here?


----------



## clw4627

Hi there again. 
I posted a few weeks ago after my sister had an emergency cerclage placed at 20+ weeks and went on strict bed rest. Sadly she delivered a little boy at 22+5 after a placental abruption. 
This happened a couple of weeks ago, its just so sad and my heart breaks for her and her partner and I have a whole new empathy for you ladies.
She is still waiting for a follow up appointment and her consultant has said she will likely place an abdominal stitch prior to pregnancy, anyone know about how it works and how will she get pregnant with the stitch in? Is it better than an elective cervical cerclage? I'm guessing that the abruption was likely all related to the IC and cerclage and I know we can wait for the Consultant appointment but we want to know everything now... Also does anybody know how soon they can put the abdominal stitch in? (all she can think about right now is getting pregnant again). Sorry for all the questions and congrats to all those who have made it to those amazing gestations. Claire


----------



## lizziedripping

clw4627 said:


> Hi there again.
> I posted a few weeks ago after my sister had an emergency cerclage placed at 20+ weeks and went on strict bed rest. Sadly she delivered a little boy at 22+5 after a placental abruption.
> This happened a couple of weeks ago, its just so sad and my heart breaks for her and her partner and I have a whole new empathy for you ladies.
> She is still waiting for a follow up appointment and her consultant has said she will likely place an abdominal stitch prior to pregnancy, anyone know about how it works and how will she get pregnant with the stitch in? Is it better than an elective cervical cerclage? I'm guessing that the abruption was likely all related to the IC and cerclage and I know we can wait for the Consultant appointment but we want to know everything now... Also does anybody know how soon they can put the abdominal stitch in? (all she can think about right now is getting pregnant again). Sorry for all the questions and congrats to all those who have made it to those amazing gestations. Claire

Hi Claire - I am so sorry to hear that your sister lost her baby, that is so sad :cry: Send her our love, and let her know that when she is ready to begin her pregnancy journey again, that it is more than possible to reach a happy outcome after IC.

As far as I know an abdominal cerclage can be placed as soon as they can schedule the surgery. It is a permanent option, and doesn;t affect her ability to conceive. Is there some reason why a TAC has been recommended to her? Usually it is when an elective cervical cerclage has previously failed on several occasions. It is succesful, but then so is an elective cervical suture if placed early, and before any changes have occurred. Let me know how the appt goes, and again I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

KrystalDawn said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I gave birth to my rainbow baby *Zayn Amari Ilyas Fleming* as planned on the 23rd August 2011, weighing 8lbs 1oz! His middle names are in memory of my twins i lost due to pprom last year. Amari is an anagram of his sister Amira and Ilyas is his big brothers name. I must say i couldnt have got through it without all the help from you guys - so much appreciation i cant express it! Thank you! X
> p.s How do i upload a picture on here?

Congratulations Krystal, your lo is so beautiful. Yey, another IC success story :happydance:

I do hope it helped heal the heartache just a little when you held him safe in your arms at last :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

cbl77 said:


> I should say that it was very yellow discharge and not dark yellow. Also it has only happened once today.

Hi cb - I wouldn't worry too much about the discharge hun. If your tests have come back clear, and this is a recurring symptom for you, then I'd say it is just that, particular to you and this pregnancy and not sinister.

I had lots of cm after my stitch. It was so thick and copious that it interfered with my internal scans and blocked a clear view of my cervix. All these symptoms are frightening for IC ladies, but are often just normal in pregnancy. Take care darlin :hugs:


----------



## jennwitt

kd - congratulations on your precious baby boy! That is wonderful news and such an encouragment to all of us!

MA - so sorry for how you are feeling right now. Be easy on yourself, thank your husband for all his kindness.....I will pray these sour feelings will pass....you are doing a wonderful job carrying your baby and I am sure you will be all smiles when you lay your eyes on your LO.

take care!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

CLW, so sorry to hear about your sisters loss. My son was delivered and passed 25 minutes later at 22wks. It was heartbreaking.

From my own perspective...you DO want to ttc right away...then the emotions of it all kind of hit you. It took me a year to go through the grieving process. I of course had several things take place and I was blaming the world. My fil was driving when my mucus plug came out...he had road rage.....The nurse at the peri center said it was fine ...she also ignored several weeks of BV which most likely wreaked havoc when my cervix shifted and I lost my mucus plug. The hospital was a nightmare and I won't even go into that. All this to say I had a tough time emotionally getting to a place where I was ready to REALLY conceive. I couldn't replace Jackson. Just try to watch your sister where she's at. When something like this happens...you go through stages of grief and emotional trauma. It's good that she has so much support from her family!

As for the cerclage she's getting...I too wonder like Lizzie why their putting the TAC in. :shrug: Outside of what Lizzie said, I wonder if she had some kind of invasive surgery before that they may have caught now that did damage to the uterine wall to make her inable to carry?? It's the only thing I can think of. 



AFM, still on the emotional side. In fact by the grace of God we're still here! Some idiot was texting on the other side and came FLYING into our lane, Doug and several cars behind us had to swerve. I started to cry and got so mad I wanted to chase that person down and beat him with my bare fist! ((okay, your seeing the example of my rage)). I went out for dinner with Doug and I REALLY feel like she's hanging on by a thread. The stitch comes out in two weeks and the injections stop as well. I have this feeling inside that she'll be coming in 2-3wks time. I'm SO nervous, but I know at least that it's a safe time. If she comes in 3 wks it's 37. I'm 34 + 1 today. 

My shower is Sat. and it's a day before wk 35. I told Doug with the weight I feel, he's lucky he'll be able to roll me in the shower. She's HEAVY! I can't IMAGINE carrying twins with the stitch LIZZY! :wacko:

Thank you Jenn and everyone else for your thoughtful comments on my loopiness. :rofl: I'll take pics of the shower and share them once we get them. I hope everyone is doing well! :hug:


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Hi Claire (clw4627)
Firstly, I'm so sorry to hear about your sisters loss. I lost my baby girl 10 weeks ago at 20 weeks + 3 days. The consultant told me it was due to incompetent cervix which was caused by loop diathermy on my cervix 4 years ago.
I have had my follow up appointment and I have been advised that I should have a surgery to have a permanent stitch put in ( I think this is a trans abdominal stitch). This is to be done before we try to conceive again.
I have been referred to a different consultant for this and I am waiting for an appointment. I didn't expect to be advised that I need this kind of stitch as I thought I would just have an elective stitch placed between 12 to 14 weeks if we were lucky enough to conceive again.
Maybe they are just being extra cautious because I am 39 and don't have the luxury of time on my side and it took us 2 years to conceive our daughter.
As far as I'm concerned I will do whatever it takes to stop the same thing happening again. If I had known that there was a risk to my first pregnancy I would have asked for a stitch, although my consultant tells me they wouldn't have done it unless they were sure I needed it.
The prospect of another pregnancy is daunting but it seems so out of reach at the moment. Although I know it will be a scary as hell if I get pregnant again, I think I will also be thankful to have the chance of having another baby, hopefully one that can stay with us this time. Nobody will replace my Erin though.
Your sister will probably feel the same in time.
Please send her my love and love to you too as this must be hard for you as well. My sister has been devastated by our loss as had the rest of our family.


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Congratulations to Krystal Dawn-what a beautiful little boy!

Well done Mommys Angel for making it this far-you give me hope too! 

xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi girls I'm new to this thread. Just been reading up on all you've been through and wanted to offer some hope for you all.

My story is long so I apologise in advance! My first pregnancy (11 years ago now) ended suddenly at 24+5w with the birth of my baby girl Bethany. She went straight to nicu and lived for 6 weeks before the fight with her lungs finally overcame her. My second pregnancy was closely monitored as the consultant wasn't convinced it was purely down to IC. I was scanned every 2 weeks and sure enough at my 24 week scan I had funnelling of the cervix and was scheduled for an emergency cerclage the same day. By the time the consultant placed it he told me afterward that her was able to see my waters and my babys hair! Luckily the cerclage held until 32w when I again went into preterm labour and despite attempts to prevent it I gave birth to my second daughter at 32+3. She weighed a healthy 4lb2oz and stayed in scbu for just 2 weeks before coming home (she will be 10 in October). Before my third pregnancy I had been assured that an elective cerclage would be placed between 12-14w, imagine my panic when at the first consultant appointment I was informed that the preferred method at this hospital (I had moved in between pregnancies) was to monitor cervical length by way of US. Needless to say I was less than impressed with this approach but put my trust in the doctors opinion. Not surprisingly at the 20 week appointment funnelling was again discovered and I again was scheduled for an emergency intervention. This time however I dud not experience any signs of premature labour and carried to 37w and had the cerclage removed, I then proceeded to go overdue and delivered my 3rd daughter at 40+6 weighing a very healthy 8lb11oz. Finally my 4th pregnancy and the previous consultant had left and been replaced with (as I see it) my saviour! He immediately put me at ease and scheduled an elective cerclage for 14w. The placement went fine and I again went all the way to the magical removal date of 37w and delivered (eventually) at 41+3!

So that's me! I'm sorry it's so long, but after reading through I felt that I should share me experience of pregnancy with the worry of IC.

Good luck to everyone :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

baby_maybe said:


> Hi girls I'm new to this thread. Just been reading up on all you've been through and wanted to offer some hope for you all.
> 
> My story is long so I apologise in advance! My first pregnancy (11 years ago now) ended suddenly at 24+5w with the birth of my baby girl Bethany. She went straight to nicu and lived for 6 weeks before the fight with her lungs finally overcame her. My second pregnancy was closely monitored as the consultant wasn't convinced it was purely down to IC. I was scanned every 2 weeks and sure enough at my 24 week scan I had funnelling of the cervix and was scheduled for an emergency cerclage the same day. By the time the consultant placed it he told me afterward that her was able to see my waters and my babys hair! Luckily the cerclage held until 32w when I again went into preterm labour and despite attempts to prevent it I gave birth to my second daughter at 32+3. She weighed a healthy 4lb2oz and stayed in scbu for just 2 weeks before coming home (she will be 10 in October). Before my third pregnancy I had been assured that an elective cerclage would be placed between 12-14w, imagine my panic when at the first consultant appointment I was informed that the preferred method at this hospital (I had moved in between pregnancies) was to monitor cervical length by way of US. Needless to say I was less than impressed with this approach but put my trust in the doctors opinion. Not surprisingly at the 20 week appointment funnelling was again discovered and I again was scheduled for an emergency intervention. This time however I dud not experience any signs of premature labour and carried to 37w and had the cerclage removed, I then proceeded to go overdue and delivered my 3rd daughter at 40+6 weighing a very healthy 8lb11oz. Finally my 4th pregnancy and the previous consultant had left and been replaced with (as I see it) my saviour! He immediately put me at ease and scheduled an elective cerclage for 14w. The placement went fine and I again went all the way to the magical removal date of 37w and delivered (eventually) at 41+3!
> 
> So that's me! I'm sorry it's so long, but after reading through I felt that I should share me experience of pregnancy with the worry of IC.
> 
> Good luck to everyone :flower:

I hope you don't mind me asking, could you share how old you were with each stitch? I'm asking because I'm 37 and would LOVE to have more. My experience was by ultrasound monitoring too. I had to FIGHT for that thanks to the ladies in here equipping me with more knowledge! This pregnancy wasn't as easy as my first pregnancy where I lost my son at 22wks. did you find the pregnancy with the loss was easier up until you lost your child? This one with Amelia has been MUCH harder....I'm not sure if it's the hormones or the fact that I've been on edge because of my last pregnancy or because she's a girl and carrying boys seem to be less hormonal?! Wondering your thoughts on that.

Thank you for sharing your story. Having 4 has given me such hope for another future pregnancy. I really would love more. Whether through conception OR adoption...but I would love to experience more pregnancies. This one was better than my last experience and who knows, maybe my next I'll be less on edge and MORE able to enjoy the pregnancy!:shrug::thumbup:


----------



## TButterfly

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on here for a while, but thought I would introduce myself instead of lingering around this page reading all your stories.

Can I first of all say I am sorry for losses, and all of you will be in my prayers tonight.

My story is that I lost my first baby at 25 weeks, she caught an infection which my obs/gyn though could be due to IC, so with this pregnancy I have had regular swabs, urine samples and u/s to measure my cervix. At 20 weeks my cervix has shortened to 1.8cm with funnelling. I was admitted to hospital the same day and a stitch was put in. I am now on progesterone suppositories, but haven't been put on bed rest for some reason. Six days after my stitch was put in, which is today, I had an appointment with the high risk ob. He measured my cervix and it was the same length, which he says is a good thing.

Trying to stay positive and no over doing it.

Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## sham1

Hi TButterfly, just wanted to say, I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your daughter. I lost my son last year at 20 weeks for different reasons but they discovered that my cervix had shortened to 1cm in this pregnancy so I too had a stitch. I had 2 different types of stitch (a McDonald and a Shirodkar) and I was also on progesterone pessaries (are you on cyclogest)? I too never went on bedrest and have had no major problems, I am now 34 weeks pregnant so nearly there, I'm sure you will be fine, I have seen so many success stories on here with a stitch. I wish you all the best this time xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Mommy's Angel said:


> My shower is Sat. and it's a day before wk 35. I told Doug with the weight I feel, he's lucky he'll be able to roll me in the shower. She's HEAVY! I can't IMAGINE carrying twins with the stitch LIZZY! :wacko:

Understatement MA. Remember that each baby at 38wks was larger than most singletons at 40wks, AND there were two placentas and bags of water, so you can imagine now how massive I was :haha: I needed a crane to get me to the toilet, let alone up the stairs :rofl:

Seriously tho, I am pleased to be able to demonstrate with those boys just how well a cervical stitch can work, and that there is hope. Take care MA, not long now hun - it'll all be worth it :hugs:

Welcome Butterfly - fingers crossed for your pregnancy sweet :hugs::hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Mommy's Angel said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking, could you share how old you were with each stitch? I'm asking because I'm 37 and would LOVE to have more. My experience was by ultrasound monitoring too. I had to FIGHT for that thanks to the ladies in here equipping me with more knowledge! This pregnancy wasn't as easy as my first pregnancy where I lost my son at 22wks. did you find the pregnancy with the loss was easier up until you lost your child? This one with Amelia has been MUCH harder....I'm not sure if it's the hormones or the fact that I've been on edge because of my last pregnancy or because she's a girl and carrying boys seem to be less hormonal?! Wondering your thoughts on that.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story. Having 4 has given me such hope for another future pregnancy. I really would love more. Whether through conception OR adoption...but I would love to experience more pregnancies. This one was better than my last experience and who knows, maybe my next I'll be less on edge and MORE able to enjoy the pregnancy!:shrug::thumbup:

Hi hun I was 20 with the first cerclage, then 23 and 26 with the following 2. With it being my first pregnancy, I hadn't even considered that anything could or would go wrong until I found myself unexpectedly in preterm labour at 24+ weeks. Each of the following pregnancies have definitely been filled with anxiety even after having the cerclages placed. I don't seem to relax and start enjoying being pregnant until I reach around 30w. It is entirely understandable to be anxious especially after a loss as everything just seems so fragile to start with. I don't know if it's just me, but my body seems to get better at being pregnant each time and aside from the cerclage I had no complications at all during my most recent pregnancy.

You will see from my sig that we are planning another soon, and believe me when I say that I feel probably more nervous about the thought of smother cerclage than I ever have before (might be my age or the fact I feel I've had my luck already), but I completely trust in the consultant to do everything he can to get me through again. I will be 32 next year so I also feel that time and age is not necessarily on my side this time round.

If yo want to ask anything else just let me know :)


----------



## garrickbaby

Hi ladies, 

I just wanted to share this link to a story I came across. Regardless your religious beliefs hopefully you will be able to get some encouragement from this story. I did. 

https://www.unlessthelordmagazine.com/articles/French birth testimony.htm


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> My shower is Sat. and it's a day before wk 35. I told Doug with the weight I feel, he's lucky he'll be able to roll me in the shower. She's HEAVY! I can't IMAGINE carrying twins with the stitch LIZZY! :wacko:
> 
> Understatement MA. Remember that each baby at 38wks was larger than most singletons at 40wks, AND there were two placentas and bags of water, so you can imagine now how massive I was :haha: I needed a crane to get me to the toilet, let alone up the stairs :rofl:
> 
> Seriously tho, I am pleased to be able to demonstrate with those boys just how well a cervical stitch can work, and that there is hope. Take care MA, not long now hun - it'll all be worth it :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Butterfly - fingers crossed for your pregnancy sweet :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh goodness! I'm having a hard enough time with one and I have been riding the auto buggy in the stores. I have "tried" walking in a craft store but made it to the middle and went back out. Two of everything would make burst to tears because my pelvic wall is crap. Was yours that way BEFORE the twins or did it happen after them??

You are a testimony to that stitch. I'm grateful for that. Without it....I don't think many of us would have a clue just how well they would hold!


----------



## TButterfly

Thanks for all welcoming me.

Sham1 it is so good to hear that you are doing so well on progesterone and the stitch. I too am on cycogest. Did you have two different stitches with two different pregnancies?

Wishing you all the best your doing so well :hugs:

Lizziedripping, I tried to pm you, but your folder was full. Thanks for the advice, really appreciate the support. Will definately keep in touch xx


----------



## sham1

TButterfly said:


> Thanks for all welcoming me.
> 
> Sham1 it is so good to hear that you are doing so well on progesterone and the stitch. I too am on cycogest. Did you have two different stitches with two different pregnancies?
> 
> Wishing you all the best your doing so well :hugs:
> 
> Lizziedripping, I tried to pm you, but your folder was full. Thanks for the advice, really appreciate the support. Will definately keep in touch xx

Thanks Butterfly. I didnt actually have a stitch in the previous pregnancy. I have 2 stitches this time and they holding well. My cervix actually grew after they put the stitch in:wacko: LOL it has shortened slightly now but only to the normal lengths that all women shorten to as the pregnancy progresses. 

Forgot to mention, don't be alarmed if you feel any twinges in the cervix area, I certainly did and went to local labour ward to be told all is fine and it's normal with a stitch (unless it feels like tearing).

xx


----------



## sjulias67

Wanted to update on my appointment with the Perinatalogist today.

He did agree that I have cervical insufficiency and has suggested that he recommends bi weekly monitoring of the cervix starting 16 weeks. For him a good length is 3 cm and if it goes down to 2.5 cm, he recommended going for a shirodkar stitch.

He was not very keen on doing an elective cerclage at 14 weeks, but said that he would recommend 17P injections starting 16 weeks.

Feeling little down that he is not willing to do weekly monitoring and doing an elective cerclage. The only positive thing that happened is that he agrees with me that I have cervical insufficiency, which my earlier OB-GYN didn't agree too.

Have scheduled an appointment with another OB-GYN in October. Will update how that goes and hoping will get a BFP till then.

Thanks,


----------



## clw4627

Awww thanks ladies,:hugs: your kind words and experience helps. I'm hoping to get Kelly on here soon but just yet she's struggling to face the world and even small trips are hard. 

Just for anyone who might be interested she has a book, i think its called 'when a baby dies' its for late miscarriages, still birth and neonatal losses and she's found it an easy read and a lot of comfort.

I think it sounds likely after what ErinMayasmum said that possibly the TAC is first line for older mums. Kelly is 37 and had fertility problems initially that took a while to figure out (that's all resolved now). She has had previous cervical surgery so likely that's an issue too. 

Mommy's Angel, thanks for sharing, so amazing and such a relief to have got to where you are, enjoy your shower. I lived 10 years in Boston and loved those American traditions, think they are catching on a little here!

ErinMayasmum, hope your appointment arrives soon! 

Lizzie, just thanks.. it really makes a difference!

Claire x


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Hi ladies, just a quick question. My mum was telling me today that she has heard about a double cerclage procedure. Have any of you had this or do you know anything about it?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Erin - a double cerclage is exactly that, two instead of one. Some docs advocate it, but tbh the Shirodkar can work just as well in women with severe IC, or those carrying twins x

Claire - I'm not sure if age is a factor in opting for a TAC, because I was 36 when I got pregnant with the twins and had a cervical suture. It is most likely due to your sister's previous surgery and condition of her cervix - I might of course be completely wrong ;) lol x

MA - My pelvic floor was weakened initially by my first baby's birth, and his enormous head/body being dragged out of my narrow pelvis via ventouse (instrumental delivery). After that it was carrying the twins which compounded the weakness further. It isn't too bad, but it did cause me lots of IC-like symptoms in the twin pregnancy (pelvic pressure, pain when peeing etc). My uterus and bladder are lower than they used to be, but I don't suffer too badly between pregnancies. All women have some degree of prolapse after childbirth, and it's safe to say your body is never quite the same again lol xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Butterfly, sorry only just seen your message. Thanks for the 'heads up' about my inbox - have moved some messages now, so I'm there if you need me xxx


----------



## dee1512

Hi ladies,
i went to the doctors today and my cervix length 2 weeks ago was 1.4 and with progesterone shots and bedrest my cervix length is now 1.9! Its a girl and im 22 weeks today. 2 weeks ago my daugther's weight was 11 ounces and today she is 1 pound 3ounces. The doctor did say that i need to drink more water. The only thing negative about the dr visit today was that they see some funneling has anyone had experience with funneling?
Thanks for any replies
danielle


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi dee - funneling is when the top of the cervix is open, but the bottom half is closed. It looks something liks a letter Y shape. It does mean that the weight of your baby is causing your cervix to open under pressure, but funneling can come and go on an hour by hour basis. Some IC ladies have a dynamic cervix which constantly opens and closes like this under pressure, and lengthens and shortens overnight. Your cervix is behaving as a weak cervix usually does, but can be reversed with continued rest. Is your doc against a stitch? 

I had funneling to my stitch at 25wks with the twins, but the stitch prevented it from opening further. This is typical in an incompetent cervix with or without a stitch. You are now at 22wks, and only have a few more weeks to get to a point where funneling is less of an issue for the pregnancy hun. Take care sweet, and keep resting/drinking. It might be worth asking about the stitch too - it isn't too late to get one x


----------



## dee1512

Thanks Lizziedripping,
I actually do have a cerclage in it was put in at 15 weeks. so you had funneling with your cerclage in also? so continued bedrest and progesterone shots can help it from funneling more? So what makes it after a few more weeks lss of a problem? How far are you or how far did you get to with your pregnancy?
I really do appreciate you writing me it makes me feel better
thanks danielle


----------



## Mommy's Angel

dee1512 said:


> Thanks Lizziedripping,
> I actually do have a cerclage in it was put in at 15 weeks. so you had funneling with your cerclage in also? so continued bedrest and progesterone shots can help it from funneling more? So what makes it after a few more weeks lss of a problem? How far are you or how far did you get to with your pregnancy?
> I really do appreciate you writing me it makes me feel better
> thanks danielle

I think many of us have the funneling with the stitch in. I know I do. I couldn't tell you where my dear girl is right now to the stitch as we've stopped internal sono's but I know I was funneling from wk 22. As for what makes it safe..I think overall the baby is bigger. Lizzie explains it MUCH better though.

As for the progesterone shot, I have it....It doesn't stop the funneling....what it DOES do is stop preterm labor contractions and has also been suggested to stop inflammation as well. In conjunction with the stitch they've both been known to work really well together. So progesterone stops PTL while the stitch does it's best to stop the incompetent cervix from opening further thus causing a preterm baby.


----------



## Jule71

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question... I went to see my MFM and he seems very confident that things are looking good with me and we aren't doing anymore ultrasounds to measure my cervix. My last scan at 28w was trans-labial and it measured 3.8 and was closed. Are TLU accurate??

My Dr isn't one bit concerned about my cervix anymore. He says the weight of baby isn't so much on my cervix, but more abdominal... I love and trust my Dr, but I am having a hard time believing that nothing can happen with my cervix at this point. I want to believe him, but since I feel so much pelvic pain I am still resting mostly. If I am up more than a few minutes, I'm in pain. Same goes with sitting. I feel best laying down... even peeing hurts. I have such a weak pelvic floor, I can't imagine that there is no pressure on my cervix.

Any thoughts? MA, Lizzy?? Thanks!


----------



## jennwitt

Jule - I have read about this thinking (that later in pg, your baby shifts "up", and takes pressure off of your cervix) many times lately as I have looked at the 3rd tri boards, etc...I asked 2 peri's about it here at the hospital. Both looked at me like they didn't know what I was saying, and didn't agree with it. They both said, that sitting or standing would put pressure on my cervix. 

I guess it is from being horizontal for so long now, but even sitting in the wheelchair for 10 mins for my kids to push me around the floor is very uncomfortable to painful. Sitting on the side of my bed to greet someone, etc...same thing. I am def most comfortable stretched out laying down, slightly inclined at my head. I feel kind of bummed that so many women are out taking walks at this point in their pg, or are at least able to roam around Babies R Us looking at fun stuff! I can't imagine the pressure or discomfort!

Peri's said they will quit checking my CL at 32 weeks and only do manual exams to check dilation once in a while (try not to do it unless suspected...).

Take care!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jule71 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question... I went to see my MFM and he seems very confident that things are looking good with me and we aren't doing anymore ultrasounds to measure my cervix. My last scan at 28w was trans-labial and it measured 3.8 and was closed. Are TLU accurate??
> 
> My Dr isn't one bit concerned about my cervix anymore. He says the weight of baby isn't so much on my cervix, but more abdominal... I love and trust my Dr, but I am having a hard time believing that nothing can happen with my cervix at this point. I want to believe him, but since I feel so much pelvic pain I am still resting mostly. If I am up more than a few minutes, I'm in pain. Same goes with sitting. I feel best laying down... even peeing hurts. I have such a weak pelvic floor, I can't imagine that there is no pressure on my cervix.
> 
> Any thoughts? MA, Lizzy?? Thanks!


I can't answer as well as Lizzie can but I will share what I know to my own experience. TLU is more accurate than transabdominal. As for accuracy she can share the wealth of information that she knows. I DO know that I have a crap pelvic floor as well and Lizzie has shared she and a few others have the same in here. She mentioned to me when I was concerned and "still am" that I have a whole lot of pressure and pelvic pain as well as lower back pressure too. It seems to be normal. I told Lizzie I couldn't IMAGINE carrying twins feeling like this with just a singleton but she mentioned how she felt and that it was a testimony to how well the cerclages hold.

So apparently it's quite normal to feel this way. Forgive me, I don't remember, do you have a cerclage placed in there? I believe the further you get on the less you actually have to worry about...I think that's what Lizzie meant by getting to 28wks and further. As I said, she has a WEALTH of information and will correct me where I'm wrong and elaborate more with what I can't share myself.

Hopefully this will put your mind at ease until she or the others get on to share more.:winkwink::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Jule71

Thanks MA and Jennwitt, I really appreciate hearing your insight and what your Dr's say. I just can't figure out why my Peri seems to think my cervix is not an issue anymore? He even made a bet with me of $1000 that I will make it to full term (kind of joking, but he really is confident that things are going well). He is so confident and I'm not so much!

My regular OB, on the other hand is more conservative and says to keep laying low. I tend to agree on the 'better safe than sorry' view, so have been doing modified bedrest. I am just in too much pain to do much anyways. I agree with you Jennwitt, I think the 4 months of strict bedrest just made my muscles weaker. I feel the same pain you describe, back kills after 10 min up, or sitting and pelvic pressure all the time. 

Oh and yes, MA, I DO have a Shirodkar cerclage, since 14w. There has been no changes in my CL or dialation (funnelling). My Peri says the Shirodkar is a good stitch and has full confidence in it. He even told me of this one patient he had who had literally NO measurable cervix and he had to 'create' one by using skin from the vaginal walls and it held for 2 pregnancies for her. He thinks the Shirodkar is a good strong stitch since it's so high up.

Thanks again ladies


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I bet Lizzie will agree with you on that one. I on the other hand have the McDonald. It seems to be holding fine but the shirodkar is said to be a whole lot stronger. I'd like it, but they just won't do it here. 

As for what your capable of...I was able to get off bedrest at 32wks. The perinatologist told me to do what I felt I could do. No strenuous picking up or exercise but she DID say I could walk. Thing is, like you, I can't walk for more than 10minutes without pain in the lower back and abdomen which feel a whole lot of pressure. If we go anywhere it has to have one of the motorized carts or I can't make it through the store. It's bummed me out because I LOVE the New York State fair and I can't go this year. While they probably DO have the motorized carts, to walk from the parking area to the front would be horrible, the heat and crowds wouldn't be pleasant and honestly people are very cooperative when your on those buggies. SO, we'll go next year with a little blessed package named Amelia! I'm okay with that. :winkwink:

The other experienced ladies will have a whole lot more feedback for you. This is all new to me and I haven't gotten to the end yet, so sometimes it's hard for me to answer without all the knowledge and background these ladies have had.


----------



## lizziedripping

Jule71 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question... I went to see my MFM and he seems very confident that things are looking good with me and we aren't doing anymore ultrasounds to measure my cervix. My last scan at 28w was trans-labial and it measured 3.8 and was closed. Are TLU accurate??
> 
> My Dr isn't one bit concerned about my cervix anymore. He says the weight of baby isn't so much on my cervix, but more abdominal... I love and trust my Dr, but I am having a hard time believing that nothing can happen with my cervix at this point. I want to believe him, but since I feel so much pelvic pain I am still resting mostly. If I am up more than a few minutes, I'm in pain. Same goes with sitting. I feel best laying down... even peeing hurts. I have such a weak pelvic floor, I can't imagine that there is no pressure on my cervix.
> 
> Any thoughts? MA, Lizzy?? Thanks!

Hi Jule -- your peri is absolutely right hun, at 28wks and 3.8 there is no threat whatsoever from IC any more. There is however more to remaining pregnant than a closed cervix, and other unrelated things can occur in ANY pregnant lady which are unforseen but thankfully still rare.

As an IC lady, you are at no greater risk from these things than any other pregnant woman. PROM and preterm labour can happen to anyone, but are not likely to happen to you now that you have made it to this stage without any cervical changes. 

With the twins I continued to be nervous because twin pregnancy is fraught with complications other than IC, and they are often born early for no other reason than there are two babies in there. I also had lots of pelvic pressure, pain, BH contractions and generalised discomfort. Again, this was normal for twins, and can be normal in any pregnancy but is terrifying when you have IC :nope:

I did funnel to the stitch at 25wks, shorten to around 2 but still made it to past 38wks with a huge weight on my cervix. this is absolute testament to the brilliance of an elective stitch - especially the shirodkar.

You will not fully relax darlin, because any prior pregnancy complication makes it impossible to do so. However, your cervix has behaved completely normally to date, is not changing at all and by now is unlikely to unless you go into full labour with strong, regular contractions. That will not happen before 37wks unless some other, unrelated issue arises. There is nothing about you to suggest to me, or your peri that this is on the cards. Hope that helps hun :hugs: Sorry if I've echoed the other ladies here, I'm rushing this off with babies screaming, and kids moaning at me :haha: xxx


----------



## cbl77

I have a weird question~
I go in every week for cervical lengths by tvu and now with all of your recommendations I no longer have manual checks. I did have a swab today because I have had more discharge but my Dr said he couldn't see anything under the microscope except a very slight increase in inflammation cells so he felt as far as infection goes everything is fine. So my question is will my cervix shorten without funneling or is the only way that it is going to shorten this early in my pregnancy if I start to funnel? I know that later on during pregnancy the cervix naturally shortens to get ready for labor but I mean this early does it shorten without funneling? Would love to hear you ladies perspective. 
Garrick Baby thank you for sharing that link, what an inspiring story


----------



## jennwitt

carrie - mine really began shortening around 20 weeks, from the 3's to 2.8 at 22 weeks, then 
.94 at 24 weeks, then back up to 1.7 at 24.3, then 1.5 at 26.3....they are considering me "stable" now, but I am still in the hospital on total bed rest. I will have another check this coming Monday (they are only doing every 2 weeks in the hospital) and see what it is doing. I have had no funneling and we chose to do no stitch at 24.3, becaause I was in the gray zone of stirring up trouble or just going as long as I could without it. This is also my first pg, so no history of what my cervix would do. A few docs tease about how I could just go all the way with my short but stable cervix ;-) I will commit to staying on bed rest even if I get to go home at 30 weeks (which is when we will "re-evaluate"). They said if I got to 34, I could ease up rest and do "a little of this, a little of that"....;-) that would be great!!!


----------



## jennwitt

I have also not had a manual check since prob. about 22 weeks....they said this next tvu on monday would prob be one of my last to check CL, then they would only do manual checks as needed to check for dilation (which is a much better indicator of PTL at this point) ;-)


----------



## clw4627

Hi Lizzie/ everyone!!.
Bumped into Kelly's consultant at work today and she said that although impossible to comment without looking at individual cases the TAC is usually based on a combination of consultant choice, maternal age & cervical history, whether they already have live children and how the cervix looks on examination, I guess it depends on your personal history and which consultant you get. I can't find any evidence based research that suggests one is better than the other only that if the TAC is put in before conception there is no risk of membrane rupture, and the other one is less invasive and less risk for initial infection...... the more I find out the more shocked I am that people (general people) don't know about this..and those that know don't do more! so many people have to go through the worst time of their life for something, which it would seem, with closer watch on those at risk, would be pretty avoidable............. feeling a little cross at the world today, its all so unfair!!:growlmad:feel better for my little rant though!!!:wacko: xx


----------



## Jule71

Lizzie- Thank you thank you thank you!! I feel so much better after hearing your opinions and that you agree with my Peri. It's just hard to believe, but I have to trust that everything will be OK. I will of course still listen to my body and not do too much (can't anyway with the pelvic pain) but will trust my Dr.
I can't imagine carrying twins, my body would not be able to handle it!

Thanks MA for your opinion too, I hope you are feeling better with your emotions and are looking forward to your shower!

Carrie- My last pregnancy I was 4cm at 18 w, then had shortened to 1.5cm by 26 weeks. I only got an u/s to check my cervix because I was having some contractions. I immediately went on strict bed rest (had no stitch, too late) and I didn't shorten anymore and NEVER had dialation... so yes, I think you can shorten without funneling. That is just my experience. HTH!!


----------



## lizziedripping

cbl77 said:


> I have a weird question~
> I go in every week for cervical lengths by tvu and now with all of your recommendations I no longer have manual checks. I did have a swab today because I have had more discharge but my Dr said he couldn't see anything under the microscope except a very slight increase in inflammation cells so he felt as far as infection goes everything is fine. So my question is will my cervix shorten without funneling or is the only way that it is going to shorten this early in my pregnancy if I start to funnel? I know that later on during pregnancy the cervix naturally shortens to get ready for labor but I mean this early does it shorten without funneling? Would love to hear you ladies perspective.
> Garrick Baby thank you for sharing that link, what an inspiring story

Hi sweet - funneling is when the cervix is opening. All cervixes funnel as they are beginning to open in all women at all stages of pregnancy. A cervix always begins to open from the top down and this is a natural process as it begins to change. Eventually the full length of the cervix opens and this is dilation. Hope that's clearer hun. Mine funneled to the stitch at 25wks but didn't open further because it couldn't (reason for stitch) x


----------



## lizziedripping

dee1512 said:


> Thanks Lizziedripping,
> I actually do have a cerclage in it was put in at 15 weeks. so you had funneling with your cerclage in also? so continued bedrest and progesterone shots can help it from funneling more? So what makes it after a few more weeks lss of a problem? How far are you or how far did you get to with your pregnancy?
> I really do appreciate you writing me it makes me feel better
> thanks danielle

Hi dee - sorry hun, missed your post because it was at the bottom of the last page.

Ok - I did funnel to the stitch from 25wks, it was long and closed up until that point (probably because the stitch created an overall tension to a weak cervix). The stitch is there to prevent it funneling further, and it usually does its job. Once funneled it is less likely it will close up entirely again, but it can and does happen. 

My consultant was never worried about the funneling, and in fact it confirmed that my cervix was incompetent and it was worthwhile placing a stitch. The whole reason for stitching is that an incompetent cervix opens under pressure. Yours has, but the stitch will prevent it from opening completely. The length you have is the length of closed cervix below the stitch - and there may be some closed above too. 

Bed rest is crucial now hun. Although the stitch will probably hold and support the pregnancy, taking weight off the cervix always helps to prevent further funneling and shortening. Once you reach 27wks, the threat is less because baby is too large to deliver through the small gap created by an incompetent cervix, and moves up into the pelvis more thus taking pressure away from your cervix.

I am relieved to hear you have the stitch hun. Whole different ball game. Remember, despite funneling I still carried those babies to 38wks - the dream can become a reality :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Some good news our direction. I had some issues so they had to do a manual WITHOUT speculum. She said there's room on both sides of the stitch so at this point Amelia isn't even down to the stitch.! :happydance: There's more but things are a bit busy over here. The shower is tomorrow. I'm nervous but everything will be alright! :winkwink:


----------



## d_b

I had an internal ultrasound at 21 weeks where my cervix measured 2.9cm. The doctor ordered a second ultrasound at 24 weeks which measured 2.5 cm and he took me off work and told me to go on bedrest. So I followed this and went back yesterday (28 weeks) to recheck.. This time it measured 2.9cm... so it regrew? Is this possible? 

Doctor said I don't have to be on total bedrest but still take it easy. I'm wondering if I should go back to work even (desk job) or if that is pushing things. From what I've read 2.9 is pretty close to the 'normal' range.


----------



## cbl77

d b~ I have heard of it getting length if you take it easy so hope it keeps up.

So I think that I have had a couple Braxton Hicks this morning. My lower stomach gets hard but it does not hurt at all and it is kind of confusing because I thought maybe it was just baby girl moving at first. Did any of you ladies have BH starting at 20 weeks? And what is the difference between real contractions and BH? Are real contractions tighter feeling in stomach?


----------



## cbl77

I ended up going to l and d tonight because I just got really freaked out by the tightening. They measured my cervix and it looked long and closed but they said I was having some uterine irritability. They said that they wouldn't put me on Procardia at this stage. This whole thing is soooo stressful and so anxiety causing. I just want them to knock me out for the next 10 weeks and wake me up when I am in safe zone, ugghhh


----------



## sham1

cbl77 said:


> d b~ I have heard of it getting length if you take it easy so hope it keeps up.
> 
> So I think that I have had a couple Braxton Hicks this morning. My lower stomach gets hard but it does not hurt at all and it is kind of confusing because I thought maybe it was just baby girl moving at first. Did any of you ladies have BH starting at 20 weeks? And what is the difference between real contractions and BH? Are real contractions tighter feeling in stomach?

Hi Cbl77,

Just wanted to say I was exactly the same as you at 20 weeks when I started getting BH and went into labour and delivery. All was fine. I would just advise you to keep well hydrated (water) as being dehydrated can increase the frequency. All the best x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi clb, sorry you're so stressed honey, this period in pregnancy is a total nightmare. I cried daily from 24wks due to the constant BH contractions and aches and pains. It felt like I would lose them constantly :(

My BH were constant from 20wks, very bad from 24 and I had daily periods of tightenings where my whole stomach would 'ball up' into the shape of the babies!!! they happened usually late afternoon/early evening and last a few hrs happening 4/5 times an hr. I dreaded them, and would lie really still til they passed. I drank 2 glasses of water per hour too. As frightening as they are, they never affected my cervix and they settled down after 28/30wks. I am sure my anxiety around 24wks made them worse and sometimes triggered them. Take care hun, getting thru the next few weeks will be scary, but please try to remember how many of us here made term despite all these wretched symptoms xxx

db - your cervix sounds ok at 28wks hun, but I too would recommend continued rest if at all possible. It is on the shorter side of normal, but a shorter cervix does not necessarily mean a weak cervix - as you have proven. Many women would have short cervixes if they were routinely scanned, and probably never know anything about it. Since you do know however, see it as a chance to take extra care just to be on the safe side xxx


----------



## cbl77

I wonder if BH and uterine irritability looks the same on the monitor? Also did your Dr's think you needed to be on Procardia or were you on P17? I feel like I am an emotional wreck, this is the time that I found out I had IC with twins and I lost them at 21.5 wks so think that is not helping at all. When they did my cervical length on Fri they could not get an accurate meas bc my cervix is *very* hard to see, every single Dr I have seen has said wow you do have a sneaky cervix that likes to hide. So on Fri they said it is definitely over 3.5cm which sent me in panic mode bc week before I was 4.7. Last night they measured me again but this time with a different u/s machine and it measured 4.7cm again.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - I wasn't offered any kind of medication. I never had the contractions monitored either. Because my cervix looked ok, then the docs were never concerned by the BH - and said that they weren't happening often enough to have an effect on my cervix.

Your cervix is looking fantastic at 4.7 hun. Mine never measured over 4, and was less than 3.5 after 20wks. Having true IC means that the cervix will likely shorten or funnel anyway, but having the stitch means this will be minimal and any significant changes prevented. 

I am so reluctant to embark on pregnancy again because of this fear you describe. It was an awful part of my last pregnancy which I don't miss. All I can say is that stitches work in most cases hun, and that uterine iritability rarely causes a problem in its own right. Take care xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Is it common to get an infection from having the stitch? xx


----------



## mum2rugrats

well i hit 33 weeks on Tues, i have a appt with my consultant a week on Friday to check on things and then he will make a appt to have stitch taken out at 37 weeks. Can anyone tell me what will happen will i be put to sleep again? do i need to take hospital bag? does it hurt xx tia xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Amy. It's not common to get infection hun. The risk is higher immediately after placement, but low later on. How's things going btw?

Mum2 - were you put to sleep for your stitch? They are normally placed under a spinal aneasthetic, and removed that way too. Mine was removed during my section, but if I'd delivered naturally would have been removed under spinal at 34wks (twins). Think you're a day case when it's removed x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

had my shower yesterday and I'll get more into that later in the week as we're exhausted. Wanted to share that I felt REALLY tight in the upper abdomen with LOTS of pressure in my lower back and sick to my stomach. I was asked to go into labor and delivery and they said all was fine. They weren't even finding contractions which I found odd as I was in pain in the upper belly area where it was tight and the pressure was AWFUL. I haven't been able to have a bowl movement for 2 days. I'm unsure if she's resting there or what but it's uncomfortable.

I was PO'd because the chief resident came in and let the resident do an internal and then the chief resident had the nerve to go right on in and do the same thing but a bit more invasive. I had no time to say NO! She didn't even explain what she and her resident were doing. I absolutely HATE that floor. It's where I had complications with Jackson. It's SO hard to advocate for yourself there because they just come in, quickly do it without explaining what the heck their doing. I think I'm going to bring this up to my Dr. this week when I see her. I was LIVID! At any rate, Amelia was active...I mean ACTIVE. They put her on a non stress test and she did NOT like her space invaded so she'd keep moving from the monitor. It took us 3 hours to get a 20 minute reading before we could go home at 6am.

The chief resident when checking for infection told me if it came out with BV or Yeast infection that she would ask the attending if they wanted him to take the stitch out a week early. 

I told her NOT with my baby being transverse you don't! Also, why the heck would she take the stitch out which is keeping the cervix CLOSED and protected FROM infection and take it out to put the baby at risk by allowing it to open? :shrug: Did that even make sense?! Luckily I have no infection and I demanded to go home this morning when I knew all was well. 

I'm 35 wks today :happydance: Now, what I have to ask is Amelia is transverse. She's been going from breech to transverse. They're giving it until this week to see if she turns and want to schedule a C-section now while also giving her time to turn on her own. Just wondering how may of you had this problem? How many have gone to have C-section and how many have gone on to have natural vaginal deliveries?

I have to come up with a plan when I get up to L & D, I feel like theirs no time to advocate for myself because they're so quick about things. I have a doula but she wasn't there last night because I figured they'd let me out because it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## x-amy-x

In my next pregnancy i'm fairly sure im going to opt for the stitch im just so worried. I think its my best option though.

Is it performed under GA or local? im terrified of having it done awake eek!


----------



## cbl77

My stitch I was just given a spinal for so I felt nothing at all. All of these ladies have such great advice when you do get your stitch and really great success stories! It is what keeps my head up about things when things get a little tough. I am in the week that I found out that I had IC the last time so my emotions are sky high and feeling every little tiny thing. Really hoping that i don't end up on bedrest because that would just be more time to sit and think about everything but of course if I start to shorten I will do whatever it takes to keep baby girl in. I only work 4 days a week and am getting ready to go down to 3.5 so that will be even more time to rest bc when I am not at work I have put myself on bedrest. Good luck to you and hoping for another success story


----------



## katerdid

I don't think I have IC, and I'm not getting a stitch, but preterm labor looks like a real possibility. Dunno if ya'll can ease my mind a bit, but Mommy's Angel said to come on over. 

My story:
So, this is my 1st pregnancy. I'm 22, healthy, and didn't have any problems until 30.2 weeks along. I went in for a reg appt and mentioned some watery discharge (which turned out to be nothing) and she checked my cervix. I was 1cm dilated! It was a shock to my dr and me tbh. Nothing before that suggested I'd be having problems like this. An ultrasound showed I was 50% effaced too. After I went home I had cramps that turned into contractions (although having never experienced them, I didn't know) and then I had some bloody show. Off to L&D we went.
I got both steroid shots. I was put on magnesium sulfate and after 4 days in the hospital my contractions finally stopped. I was sent home at 2cm and 70%. 

Was put on bed rest and given Procardia to take only if I had more than 4 contractions in an hour, that was that. 
Unfortunately it was bad timing because we had to move that weekend, then I got into a huge fight with my DH and so I was under loads of stress. 

Had to take my procardia on the 31st, but still had cramps and was really uncomfortable. Then on the 3rd I started getting strong contractions again. Procardia barely stopped them, then later that day I finally called my midwife cuz my cramps were getting bad. Off to L&D again, contracting every 2 mins, then 4 mins after an iv of fluids. I was given a shot of terbutaline. After an hour my contractions stopped. Was released at 2.8cm and at -1 station. I think I'm still at 70%, I forgot to ask and they didn't say. 

I'm still cramping. It's not bad, but I can feel it. And it seems like my contractions are worsened with stress (which I am very prone to). I can't stay on super bed rest because my DH works nights and sleeps during the day so I need to get up for food, etc.

They said that after 35 weeks they will not stop my labor. So it's looking like I'm not going to make it to my DD or even term. What do you think my chances are? How well do 35 wk preemies do? My boy hasn't had any distress or problems throughout this mess - he's been such a trooper. Do you think he'll be ok because he's so strong and had steroids?


----------



## mum2rugrats

i was put to sleep to have stitch in as they attempted spinal a few times and i kept bleeding out? but i had a epidural with my son no problems, im just a bit worried with it been a shirodkar and higher up xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

mum2rugrats said:


> well i hit 33 weeks on Tues, i have a appt with my consultant a week on Friday to check on things and then he will make a appt to have stitch taken out at 37 weeks. Can anyone tell me what will happen will i be put to sleep again? do i need to take hospital bag? does it hurt xx tia xxx

Hi ladies. I just decided to drop in and check out any threads pertaining to IC and cerclage. I am not pregnant, yet that I know of, currently in my tww. I have had too premature births and third short cervix was confirmed at 15 wks. I had a very succesful pregnancy once IC was diagnosed. My fear now is that since it seems to be happening earlier and earlier( # born at 29 wks, #2 25 wks, #3 effacing noticed at 15wks) when does it become a concern? At what week, and how early should I expect to have cerclage put in?

To answer your question Mum2rugrats, I had it put in under spinal and it was taken out right in Dr office. Don't rmbr if I had to be numbed or anything for that. It's like having reg. stitches removed, just down there.


----------



## lizziedripping

HI Katerdid - your baby will be just fine if born now hun, so try not to worry (easier said than done I know ;)). As an aside for future pregnancies, yours does not sound like a case of incompetent cervix. IC shows itself much earlier in pregnancy, and because you were already 33wks before your cervix had dilated, it had held up just fine before then. Also, you had contractions so for you this was preterm labour probably caused by other factors. good luck with your pregnancy and delivery hun x

Mum2, I had a shirodkar removed under a spinal and it was fine. I felt nothing and was more traumatised by the severe blood loss I had suffered in delivering the babies. I was relieved to have the stitch out because my bladder had been so uncomfortable with it in ;) x

MA - you lo has time to turn yet hun, tho there is every possibility she won't. Its such an unknown that I would definitely wait and see but keep an open mind for a planned section if need be. When they do turn you definitely feel it, it's a bizarre breath-taking feeling which is unmistakable x

Susannah hun, you ok? WOrried that you haven't been on here for a while x


----------



## lizziedripping

mybabyluv3 said:


> mum2rugrats said:
> 
> 
> well i hit 33 weeks on Tues, i have a appt with my consultant a week on Friday to check on things and then he will make a appt to have stitch taken out at 37 weeks. Can anyone tell me what will happen will i be put to sleep again? do i need to take hospital bag? does it hurt xx tia xxx
> 
> Hi ladies. I just decided to drop in and check out any threads pertaining to IC and cerclage. I am not pregnant, yet that I know of, currently in my tww. I have had too premature births and third short cervix was confirmed at 15 wks. I had a very succesful pregnancy once IC was diagnosed. My fear now is that since it seems to be happening earlier and earlier( # born at 29 wks, #2 25 wks, #3 effacing noticed at 15wks) when does it become a concern? At what week, and how early should I expect to have cerclage put in?
> 
> To answer your question Mum2rugrats, I had it put in under spinal and it was taken out right in Dr office. Don't rmbr if I had to be numbed or anything for that. It's like having reg. stitches removed, just down there.Click to expand...


Hi there hun and welcome :hugs:

In your case the stitch should be placed as early as possible, at 12wks. Theoretically it can be placed before conception, and you could well ask about the possibility of doing so since you effaced at 15wks last time. However, they tend to opt for 12wks and won't consider any sooner in pregnancy until after the baby had been screened for genetic problems around 10/12wks. x


----------



## x-amy-x

had discuss the trans abdominal suture with me... but decided vaginal one would be ok... dont understand how they decide these things!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there ladies! :hi: Thanks Lizzie. Yes, I have a heart shaped uterus and they are concerned she won't turn in time. I'm going to the acupuncturist tomorrow for moxybustion technique. Hopefully it will work.

Can you tell me..is it normal to feel REAL tightening in the upper abdomen. We're talking above the belly button. I'm not sure if this tightening is a sign she'll be here soon or if it's just her transverse positioning where she's shoving her back upwards and I'm feeling painful tightening. The hospital staff didn't think it was much of anything...I have the pressure in the bum which we all talk about....but I'm also feeling sick to my stomach the past couple of days and now the severe tightening in the belly. Last night was excruciating and I got no sleep because either side hurt. I'm assuming it's just that there's not much room there and she's transverse but thought I'd check in here to see if this could be a sign she's coming soon. Duh....I'm 35wks this week so of course she's coming. :rofl: I think you all know what I mean though. :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## sham1

Hey everyone, how's everyone doing? (Sorry not had much time to keep up with posts!)

MA - how did your shower go?

Lizzie - it's been a while, how you doing?

For me I'm OK, still very tired with major pressure and lower back pain. Now bought all we need and stitch is out in 2 weeks (scary and exciting)!


----------



## TButterfly

Hi ladies,

Just wanted you all to pray for me. I am 22 weeks now. I went in to have my cervix measured today and it has shortened significantly, the Dr did not give me the exact measurement. I am going back into the hospital this evening, they want to put another stitch in, as they explained that the one I have is just about holding on. The funneling is also quite wide now. Will be on strict bedrest at the hospital.:cry: Absolutely terrified now.

Sham1 congratulations on getting so far, hope I can get as far as you, you have done so well. Best wishes:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Tbutterfly, I was wondering what happen to you. Havent seen you around in a while. First congrats on the new pregnancy. Second I have heard of people having a second cerclage and good outcomes. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Butterfly, your in my thoughts and prayers as you have the second stitch. Praying for a sense of calmness and peace, wisdom and guidance for the medical staff and victory over your thoughts and over the mountain your about to climb in Jesus Mighty name...AMEN

Sham, the shower went better than expected and we were blessed with a whole lot of things. I'll share pics and the experience in a couple of days. We really did get a whole lot of things for Amelia. I'm humbled.


----------



## sham1

Hey Butterfly, sorry to hear about your cervix length but try not to worry too much. Like truth said, the second stitch should yield good results. Hospital bedrest is the best thing. You will be in good hands. Remember, we're all here if you need us.

Thanks hun, trust me as far along as I am, I still don't feel 100% safe home and dry and prob won't until he's here!

MA, glad your shower went well! We don't have them so much in the UK but a few of my friends did last year. I was hoping to do one but I think we've left it too late so may it after he's born now! Have you got your hospital bag ready now?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Ugh. The dreaded hospital bag. I'm not sure WHY I'm so lazy to finish it. There's so much to be done here and yet that hospital bag has me anxious to fill it. So far I have baby sleepers in it, a going away outfit, one cloth diaper for coming home. Lots of items for myself for hair and contacts, etc....then I have a new pj set and house coat to put over it. 

I still need underwear bra's regular clothes and I keep hearing that we should have the disposable underwear, so I've been waiting until the last minute to buy them. I'll get them next paycheck.

I'm not good with this as I had none of it with Jackson because it was emergency. So I haven't the slightest clue what to put into it.

I have to write a blog this week about the shower so once that's finished I'll copy and paste it with some pictures here. The cake came out just beautiful. I'll show you that for now. They gave me the job of designing the cake. I took it to a cake decorator and she fulfilled my cute little dream for the cake. I usually am the one that plans parties...the menu, the cakes, the days....I'm not used to being the center (of course it was Amelia but while she was present in my belly, she wasn't here in our arms quite yet).

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0161.jpg
The cake says "someone special, someone dear, someone near...is almost here. Welcome Baby Amelia.

So that's a little peak for now and I'll share the rest soon. :winkwink:


----------



## garrickbaby

Mommy's Angel said:


> Ugh. The dreaded hospital bag. I'm not sure WHY I'm so lazy to finish it. There's so much to be done here and yet that hospital bag has me anxious to fill it. So far I have baby sleepers in it, a going away outfit, one cloth diaper for coming home. Lots of items for myself for hair and contacts, etc....then I have a new pj set and house coat to put over it.
> 
> I still need underwear bra's regular clothes and I keep hearing that we should have the disposable underwear, so I've been waiting until the last minute to buy them. I'll get them next paycheck.
> 
> I'm not good with this as I had none of it with Jackson because it was emergency. So I haven't the slightest clue what to put into it.
> 
> I have to write a blog this week about the shower so once that's finished I'll copy and paste it with some pictures here. The cake came out just beautiful. I'll show you that for now. They gave me the job of designing the cake. I took it to a cake decorator and she fulfilled my cute little dream for the cake. I usually am the one that plans parties...the menu, the cakes, the days....I'm not used to being the center (of course it was Amelia but while she was present in my belly, she wasn't here in our arms quite yet).
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0161.jpg
> The cake says "someone special, someone dear, someone near...is almost here. Welcome Baby Amelia.
> 
> So that's a little peak for now and I'll share the rest soon. :winkwink:


I love the cake, it really came out nice. Did you get a lot of stuff you needed?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I was nervous about that....Again, I wanted to buy everything ahead of time ....I get nervous depending on others to buy what we need. They don't have to nor should they. But we are grateful for everything!

We got our stroller travel system (which I exchanged for the one we actually wanted from our registry), we got a pack n play system, a digital monitoring system, a digital ear thermometer, a winter cover for the carseat, 6 all in one cloth diapers in the larger size (which are quite expensive...we need 36 over time so now we only need 30), pacifiers, Dr. Browns bottles for colic, breast feeding bottles and organizing system, lots of bibs, lots of onesies, lots of cute little outfits, lots of books, some towels, a white noise system with cute little ceiling animations that go around, bottle dryer, basket that goes in the dishwasher to keep baby nipples, pacifiers, spoons etc. to disinfect, baby journals, mommy journals, nipple covers to stop the milk from leaking, a bathtub faucet cover to protect from hot water, humidifier, stainless steel trashcan for her room to put the dirty cloth diapers in, lots of gift cards, money and more.

It was MORE than I imagined and I was humbled to the point of tears. This is just out of my comfort zone. The women that came to celebrate Amelia's upcoming arrival and the love they have for Doug, myself and Amelia were just over the top. I truly believe it takes a "village" to raise a child. Had many of these people not supported us through prayer, encouragement, meals, cleaning, etc....I may not have had this opportunity for bed rest and by the Grace of God I found this forum and He led me to the likes of all of you....the outcome at 22wks may have been the same as Jacksons had I not educated myself and known about IC.

So we received a lot of gifts...but I think the biggest of all was human kindness not just from those present at the shower but it seems around the world through other means like the internet. I just feel abundantly blessed! Can't WAIT to hold my little girl in a few more weeks. :cry: \o/ :happydance:


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow, this thread moves fast!!! lol

Butterfly hun, my thoughts and prayers are with you, and so sorry your cervix is misbehaving. There is still hope darlin and your docs must think so too otherwise they wouldn't even contemplate placing another stitch. Love and hugs for a positive outcome sweetheart :hugs:

MA- one, two three, and....................relax lol. You so remind me of me in pregnancy. Completely sane, but a touch on the 'edge'? Totally normal considering what you're baking inside - those babies wreak havoc with a woman's body and mind ;) 

As for upper abdominal tightenings - totally fine and normal hun. At this stage the tightenings are frequent and intense and occur anywhere in the abdomen. I remember feeling them up high from 28wks with the twins, and by 36wks it was almost constant. this is due to sheer size and stretching of the uterus which triggers 'practice contractions'. They are essentially painless unlike the real thing, which begins as a mild/moderate aching and builds to a weird gassy, intense cramp which radiated out to all areas. Take it easy darlin. Your cake is beautiful btw and so pleased the shower was a success :) xxx


----------



## TButterfly

Turthbold, Sham1 and MA, thank you for your support and prayers. I am in the hospital now. Will talk to the High Risk OB tomorrow about second stitch. My cervix now measures 11mm. Will keep you updated. 

Has anyone else had to have a second stitch?

MA absolutely love the cake x

Truthbold congratulations on your pregnancy too hun. I saw your cerclage buddy thread and was going to join. I remember our ttc together. How are you doing?


----------



## lizziedripping

Sham hun, thanks for asking. I'm fine. Kept thankfully busy by the demands of 4 kids, and their constant fighting, pooping, vomiting, screaming, crying, pestering and most of all laughter, kisses and hugs lol. Desperate to try for a new bean, but nervous about embarking on pregnancy all over again (and not convinced that we should risk upsetting the current status quo) - the usual dilemma. How are you? xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

TButterfly said:


> Turthbold, Sham1 and MA, thank you for your support and prayers. I am in the hospital now. Will talk to the High Risk OB tomorrow about second stitch. My cervix now measures 11mm. Will keep you updated.
> 
> Has anyone else had to have a second stitch?
> 
> MA absolutely love the cake x

Hi darlin - 1.1 or 11mm is actually not that bad hun. Remind me, was the current stitch placed electively early on in the pregnancy or in the last few weeks? Once I had started to funnel at 25wks, my cervix was measuring aorund 2mm and it held absolutely fine. Certainly there is room left for a second stitch. Take care, and thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## TButterfly

Hi Lizzie,
My stitch was placed 2 weeks ago as an emergency. My ob has been monitoring me carefully this pregnancy and every two weeks I was have cervical length scans from 16 weeks. At 16 weeks I measured 54mm, at 18 weeks I was 34mm and then 18mm at 20 weeks with funnelling. Last week I measured the same 18mm. 

It's come as a bit of a shock this week, I really thought I was over the worst.


----------



## lizziedripping

Ok, I remember now that it was an emergency stitch. I will have you in my thoughts tonight, and hope that things atleast remain stable, that's all you need to get you through the next few weeks. For you this must be horrendous, I am so sorry for that :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Lizzie, I haven't gotten to this point from last time so I have NO CLUE what to look for. Sounds like the tightening is just the baby then. I must say it's been fun to feel her more and more, though I could live without the kicks in the bladder and her sitting on my colon. :haha:

Friday the docs are going to talk about scheduled c-section. I'm freaked out because of the crappy pelvic wall and wonder what will happen if they sever it completely so I'll ask about that. I go for moxybustion tomorrow instead of today to see if it will possibly turn her from the heart shaped uterus I seem to have. All in all this is between God and Amelia about timing of turning or if she will even turn to begin with. I think I'm at peace now.

At least I know the tightening is normal. Also it was nice of you to explain what the real contractions will feel like. I had all back labor with Jackson and to be honest I had no clue. I have a high pain tolerance at least in the back area...something tells me this will be different because the pain I feel in the belly hurts a bit. ouch. :rofl:

Everything I thought I'd do is out the door. As long as Amelia is safe and healthy I don't suppose it really matters.

I'll keep you posted. 35wks 2dys today. What a milestone! :happydance:


----------



## lizziedripping

Mommy's Angel said:


> 35wks 2dys today. What a milestone! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## sham1

Girlies,

MA - that cake is beautiful and you really did get a lot of stuff, you are very blessed x

Lizzie - I hear that. I had the same debate after my loss last year losing my son at 20 weeks, I went on to have another miscarriage at about 8 weeks. I remember I was not very positive at all after the first loss so decided I needed to wait this time until I was truly ready. So glad I did and now 35 weeks today. Only you will know when the time is right Lizzie but I do remember that yearning to be pregnant again. x

TButterfly, I remember being where you are now. I went down to 1 cm in this pregnancy before the stitch was placed. I then had 2 stitches placed at the same time. One was a Shirodkur and the other was a McDonald. The two stitches along with the progesterone pessaries lengthened my cervix so the second stitch may well do the trick. Bedrest works wonders too and if they really need, they can postpone labour also. The cervix shortening does not always mean that it will open and hopefully the stitch will prevent that. I know it does not stop you worrying but try to keep faith, I'm sure you're in good hands and know where to find us all xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Well said Sham ;) x


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Hi everyone-loving reading the success stories on here-they really do give me hope.

MA-I've noticed that you mentioned you have a bicornuate uterus. 
Before we concieved Erin we were about to have ivf as we had been ttc for 2 years and I was then 38 (39 now). At the ivf clinic they scanned me and said that I had a heart shaped uterus. They didn't seem concerned and when I asked about it they said it shouldn't cause a problem.
Since I lost Erin I have done more research and it looks like my bicornuate uterus could have contributed to my IC as well as my loop biopsy 4 years ago which again no one told me of the risks with this either!
I am waiting for an appointment to discuss a possible trans abdominal stitch prior to pregnancy and just wondered whether you found that your uterus shape caused any extra problems with your stitch?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ErinMayasmum said:


> Hi everyone-loving reading the success stories on here-they really do give me hope.
> 
> MA-I've noticed that you mentioned you have a bicornuate uterus.
> Before we concieved Erin we were about to have ivf as we had been ttc for 2 years and I was then 38 (39 now). At the ivf clinic they scanned me and said that I had a heart shaped uterus. They didn't seem concerned and when I asked about it they said it shouldn't cause a problem.
> Since I lost Erin I have done more research and it looks like my bicornuate uterus could have contributed to my IC as well as my loop biopsy 4 years ago which again no one told me of the risks with this either!
> I am waiting for an appointment to discuss a possible trans abdominal stitch prior to pregnancy and just wondered whether you found that your uterus shape caused any extra problems with your stitch?

Hi there,

I have the McDonald stitch placed and it's held very well. My perinatologist said everything looked just fine during the placement and it seems as though all is well. I have no problems with my stitch concerning my uterus shape in correlation to the stitch.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Butterfly hun, any news?

Susanah, very worried now sweet - all ok with you? I do hope so :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

I have an appt on friday to discuss and get a date for my stitch eek xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck Amy. Things are gonna be different for you this time hun :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amy, looking forward to hearing a VICTORY story over this experience. It'll be nice to see pics of you holding your new little one. :happydance:


----------



## x-amy-x

I hope so! the specialist in sunderland seems to be really good and willing to try pretty much anything he thinks might make a difference!

looking forward to my appt with him but nervous at the same time... i know the stitch doesnt work out for everyone xx


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Thanks MA-just got to get the stitch now so we can think about trying again. So happy that things are working out for you! xx


----------



## cbl77

Congrats MA on making it to 35 weeks!! Yahoo what an awesome goal to meet. Your cake was cute!
Butterfly~ really praying for you and hoping this 2nd stitch will do the trick


----------



## truthbtold

How have you been Carrie?


----------



## cbl77

This week has been tough as it's just an emotional time getting up to the time when I lost my sweet twins. I have had 2 times this week where I had what felt like Braxton Hicks, it was just real hard on one side of my stomach. My appt is tomorrow to check cervical length so hoping for a good length. I really would like to know what the difference between uterine irritability and Braxton Hicks are now that they said that I had UI this past Sat. It's hard to know the difference except that everything that I have read about UI is that there are cramps associated and I didn't have cramps just slight tightening.
How are you Truthbtold?


----------



## truthbtold

Im pretty much in the same boat..... this week was the week lost McKinley so its tough I cant wait to reach week 24 viability. I know I should have a bigger goal but right right 24 weeks is a big goal to know that at least if I had to deliver early they would try to help the baby.


----------



## HelenGee

Hey all, sorry I've been away, life's just been busy with a holiday, Oliver's birthday, Oliver starting school (sob sob!) and me going back to work. Yuck! But feel so lucky that I'm on the other side of the pregnancy now as I empathise with all that I read on here.

Lizzie- glad you're ok, you'll be great with another pregnancy and baby, you seem to be the most unflappable person I know. Take care xx

MA- please remember this is solely my opinion but I've had an emergency section after an awful labour, then an awful natural labour. You can probably guess what I'm going to say....but please don't dismiss the section. I personally would always opt for a section and have had a lot more damage done to my pelvic floor after the forceps delivery of my chunky little girl! I much prefer being in control, my delivery of Bella was completely the opposite of this. I recovered a lot quicker from my section than the natural delivery, but there are hundreds of ladies who would counter this. Just for your info if it helps at all. You are doing so brilliantly. 35 weeks yippee xxxx

Amy- so glad to hear from you again, got everything crossed for you hun, good luck.


Carrie- I had exactly the same tightenings as you, noticeably on the day my stitch went in at 21 weeks. I made it to 38 plus weeks, with uterine irritability along the way, lots of tightenings, not painful, and calming down after 28 weeks. I remember writing on here that I wanted someone to knock me out and wake me up at 28 weeks. At each goal, I was never happy until I was holding her. I didn't want to dream that all would be ok, when there may still be a risk. I was a NIGHTMARE to live with and a completely silly cow over every little thing, but things got easier as the pregnancy progressed. It is unfair and you have all been cheated out of lovely pregnancy, but the end result is so so worth it. Take care, much love xxx:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

very important appt.. feeling nervouss!


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck Amy hun. Let us know what they say x

Carrie and truthb - every lady here has been where you are, terrified and not believing that it is possible to make 24wks let alone 37. You are convinced that it's impossible to take a pregnancy to term and cling desperately to every passing week, seeing it as a bonus. 

No one understands this tension unless they have been there, and all I and the others can do is to assure you that term is totally possible, and likely and that very soon this nightmare will be behind you and you will be sailing towards 34wks and beyond! It's a wonderful feeling when you do, and you actually start to believe a healthy full-term baby is within your grasp. I only ever thought it was a distant dream for me, but it turned into a reality and it will for you too. 

Carrie hun, the UI seems to be very common in women with a stitch. I remember begging an acupuncturist to help me but she refused, so desperate was I to stop my tummy tightenings and associated fear. Good luck with your next appt and let us know how it goes. Goodnight lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Helen, lovely to hear from you. Full-time school and work - double yuck! :( Always hard after time at home with the little darlings :) Take care honey, and thanks for your lovely words as always xxx


----------



## cbl77

I just wanted to say thank you to you ladies who just brought tears of hope to my eyes. Everything that you wrote is sooo true that I just can't believe or even think into the future and think such positive thoughts except when I hear reassuring words from those that have lived through what I am going through right now. Thank you so much! Will let you all know how appt goes tomorrow


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Praying for you ladies who are facing the emotions of your losses head on. I understand the grief and the fear that comes from moving forward in a pregnancy. You never forget the ones you carried...in fact, Jackson is always in my mind and now I heard my husbands as well as we embark on the birth of our daughter. Emotions are high ESPECIALLY when you know in your mind what happened last time and having never crossed this road before.

I can only share my own victory with you and let you know it can and DOES happen. It's happened with others here on this thread too. There are milestones you'll need to get through but please do as my Doula suggested with me. When you hit those milestones, PLEASE start to find joy in the life that is within you NOW. Allow yourself to take that breath and bond with your babies. It took me to 28wks before I could finally breathe. I'm glad I found out what the sex of our little darlin is because knowing her by NAME has enabled me to bond and pray for her as well as have others pray for our little Amelia by name. It's gotten me through very tough emotional times.

Helen, I missed you and wondered what you were up to. I expected you were busy. Thank you for sharing your voice and I WILL keep an open mind. If she's still transverse or breech tomorrow I'll go along with the idea of a scheduled c-section and just let go and let God. If she turns, she turns...If she doesn't I'm at peace.

Lizzie, I'm so glad that while your heart is hurting..you are starting to heal. I understand the pull to have another and also be hesitant. I'm looking forward to your new journey when it happens. :hugs: :winkwink:

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## TButterfly

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all so much for your prayers and support. It is truely helping me get through this difficult time. I had my second stitch put in yesterday. The operation went well, even though I have had some bleeding from the cervix where my first stitch was taken out. I am recovering well with lots of rest and sleep. The Dr has mentioned me staying in the hospital for a few weeks, will know more today when she comes to see me.

Those of you who are going through a diificult time at the moment you are all in my prayers and thoughts.

Love you all :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh good. I was wondering how things went. Praying for a swift recovery and that all will be well now that the new stitch is in. :hugs: Thank you for coming in to tell us how your doing! Please keep us posted with any updates.


----------



## cbl77

Buttterfly~ so glad that new stitch is in place and praying for you!!!
My appt went well today, baby was super active and some of the very small tightenings that I have been having was her pressing up against wall of uterus. My Dr said that since my cervix has not changed, still measuring right around 4.5cm long, he was not concerned with my BH. He said take my symptoms up 8 notches and then he would be concerned so it made me feel better, atleast for a couple days anyways:)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

5hr appointment with perinatal center. :wacko: Amelia is breech again. She's just NOT willing to move no matter what we try. She weighs 7lbs and everything is on schedule. I have high-normal amniotic fluid so we're monitoring it. 

Tentative c-section scheduled for October 6th because of her breech position. They took the cerclage stitch out a week early and it had me nervous. I was wondering if she'd drop out right there on the table. :rofl: She's fine and I still have length, she wasn't at the stitch etc.

I have SEVERE water retention in my feet, ankles and pelvis. The pelvis hurts BAD. That could be a reason she's giving us issues or it could be a cord issue. We chose NOT to have external inversion as it would hurt like all getup and I just don't want to take a chance on Amelia's well-being to force her to turn. She's NOT turning for a reason.

With the stitch out, I have to watch for contractions. Because Amelia is breech she said no ands, if's or buts..we must RUSH to labor and delivery. :wacko: Her reasoning for taking it out early is contractions can cause the stitch to tear the cervix. The baby is big enough to stay put and not just drop out.

At this point, I can still go into labor but unless she turns on her own, it would be considered an emergency c-section if before Oct. 6th. 

What an ordeal. :rofl: Even with a "scheduled c-section" nothing is still in stone. Can't plan a darn thing because when she comes and HOW she comes is anyones guess. :haha:

All I know is that while I didn't want c-section, as long as Amelia is safe...that's all that matters! I'm at peace we did everything we could within reason to her own well-being.

I have my last injection tonight and that should keep contractions at bay for another week. My concern is how heavy she'll be if she'll break my water sooner than later even with the 17P injection. :shrug:

It's all in Gods hands. I'm going to rest while I still can, put my blowfish feet up and enjoy the last few weeks of feeling Amelia in my body. I have many blessings to count.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0306.jpg


----------



## Amazing

Hi Ladies..How are you all doing? Is been a long time and i thank God for his mercies.

I am 22 wks 5 days today and i had my cervix stitches in 15 wks...since then i have been feeling great...nothing negatively and i am so happy about that.

i when for my 21 wks untrasound and was told by my Doctor that my Hp ( Heamoglobin) is 11.9, she said i have Iron deficiency, that my red blood cell is getting low and she put me on Ferro Sanol, to be taken one, every night....

My questions is...is this something to worry about? Will this have any effect on my baby? What should i do? Is there any other way to take care of the Stitches? I hardly washed deep since i have the stitches in, i mean to avoid infections. Apart from this, i have a great time after my stitches ...no complications and i pray to get to full term....

Thank you all for you urgent response.
God bless you


----------



## Amazing

Hi Ladies..How are you all doing? Is been a long time and i thank God for his mercies.

I am 22 wks 5 days today and i had my cervix stitches in 15 wks...since then i have been feeling great...nothing negatively and i am so happy about that.

i when for my 21 wks untrasound and was told by my Doctor that my Hp ( Heamoglobin) is 11.9, she said i have Iron deficiency, that my red blood cell is getting low and she put me on Ferro Sanol, to be taken one, every night....

My questions is...is this something to worry about? Will this have any effect on my baby? What should i do? Is there any other way to take care of the Stitches? I hardly washed deep since i have the stitches in, i mean to avoid infections. Apart from this, i have a great time after my stitches ...no complications and i pray to get to full term....

Thank you all for you urgent response.
God bless you


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi amazing, 11.9 is not bad at all in pregnancy. Most pregnant ladies fall below 11 in pregnancy, and this is still considered normal. Mine was at 10 with the twins, and apart from being breathless it didn't really bother me. The only concern is blood loss at delivery, if hb is low before giving birth and then you lose more blood, your body might struggle to cope with the loss. Take the iron tablets and it will easily bring up your hb before then anyway. 

There is some thought now that pregnant women can have quite low hb and it still be normal (ie below 10). Blood volume increases in pregnancy, so the hb content is effectively more diluted anyway - this is not the same as truly having a lower hb count in a normal volume of blood - hope that makes sense, I haven't explained it very well. x

Hi MA - wow can't believe the stitch is out!!! So excited and relieved it went well darlin'. Don't worry about the section, mine was the calmest and most tranquil delivery out of all my births ;) As for her weight popping your waters - again don't worry. It takes a lot more than baby weight to cause PROM (no one is quite sure why it happens). My boys were around 14Ibs combined at 36wks and there was no breasking of waters ;) Take care of yourself now hun xxx

Butterfly, hang in there sweet, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Lizzie. We're excited. Doug is a ball of nerves. He's so sweet and I know he'll make a great daddy.

Oh, wanted to share I know why I've been having some MAJOR weight in the lower abdomen. Obviously with Amelia breech she's sitting on my colon so it's causing excruciating constipation. Never had it before and WOWEE is it just awful. :wacko: :haha:

The thing I'm in pain most though is I have SEVERE adema (water pilling and swelling) in my lower pelvis. Not sure if any of you remember me mentioning the embarassment of the medical staff wondering if the fluff down there is normal?! My husband responded abruptly because he found it rude as "yes". Even I thought it was from my plus size. It didn't make sense to me though because I don't remember having that and doing sit ups during workout prior....I would have noticed it. Granted I'm no skinny minny, but it just was odd.

Anyways, I've been more and more heavy down there and now I'm frankly in a whole lot of pain. I have HUGE round pills of water on my pelvis and lower abdomen. It's Adema. What a shocker! I knew my pelvis was feeling more like leather down there. It just didn't seem right. This is the first time I've ever had this as well. Has anyone in here had this? While I know my pelvic floor is crap, I've been blaming the weight on that.....I've only gained 14lbs and lost 2 last week. Gained 3 this week but it's obvious the water is doing it. My ankles and legs are now following. 

My blood pressure is still low and normal but they are watching us like a hawk for pre-eclampsia.

So, as I said, the tentative date for c-section is Oct. 6th assuming my water doesn't break and I go into labor with amelia being in breech position. EVERYONE is making bets on whether I'll go early now. :wacko: :haha: Since I'm close to term I'm quite happy where we are. All is well and I seem to be a bit less freaked out. I'm waiting to finally hold Amelia.

Lizze, and others who've had a c-section. I've wondered how it works after having the baby. Obviously it's a major surgery and I hear it can be quite painful. Are you allowed to hold the baby? Does the baby stay with you in the room? If you are in pain do you NOT keep the baby with you while your on pain meds? How long before you get up and walk? 

I guess I'm more worried the pain will be so intense, I won't be able to get up or the meds will keep me from holding Amelia. Since so many women have had this, I'm SURE it's not as complicated as I'm thinking it will be.

Lizzie, thank you for sharing that your experience was peaceful. I'm praying for that! Did you breastfeed afterwards? If so, how long did your milk take to come in after the section?

Love to you all dear friends! :hug:


----------



## heychickie

MA - I had a c-section last time. My experience won't address all your questions, but I'll answer the ones I have experience with. I had an emergency C due to prolapsed cord at 24 weeks, and I was put under full anesthesia and had a classical style section (vertical incision - the kind you can't have VBAC after). My son was in the NICU, so I didn't get to hold him right away and he didn't get to stay in my room, I got to go see him via wheelchair as soon as I was out of recovery (awake, aware, filled in on the situation). 

Pain-wise, it wasn't that bad for me. I walked by the evening (he was born mid-afternoon) around the floor. And walked frequently, quickly. He was transported to Children's hospital on the second day, I had myself released a day early (the morning after he was transported), and from then on I was walking the 1/4 - 1/2 mile walk from the parking lot to the NICU several times per day. 

I was given a strong painkiller to take as needed, I only took it rarely, kept to the Tylenol mostly. I wasn't allowed to drive for 2 weeks. 

Milk (colustrum) started coming in on Monday (he was born on Sunday). Not too bad for 16 weeks early and only being able to pump not nurse. 

Good luck with Amelia, and hoping everything goes perfectly smoothly for you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you Heychickie! I appreciate your input. Gives me a little bit of insight.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - My section was fine. I did loose 3/4pints of blood (which I awlays do after giving birth, so not section-related). Because of that, the babies were dealt with initially by staff after a quick cuddle from me. There was an urgency in theatre to stop the bleeding - my uterus was grossly over-distended and wouldn't contract back down after delivery (related to previous large babies and the sheer size of the twins). Once this was dealt with, the stitch was then removed. My husband was able to take Zach and wait in recovery for me, whilst Noah was checked out in the NICU due to respiratory distress.

By the time I was wheeled out into recovery, I was able to hold Zach skin-to-skin, and Noah had been returned to us. Because of the blood loss I was kept in recovery for 5hrs, but normally you are allowed back onto the wards within the hour. In recovery I held and bf the boys constantly - it was wonderful, and depite me feeling poorly it was by far the best birth experience I have ever had.

The milk took 4 days to come in, a little longer than it had taken after my natural deliveries but only by a day. My aneamia probably contributed to that. the milk wasn't as gushing as it had been after my singletons, but that is probably due to there being two babies and the supply being used up more quickly. Bf isn't always easy hun, and certainly one twin was a pro, whilst the other was slow to start probably due to his traumatic entrance to the world - he just wasn't as strong as Zach immediately after birth. You'll find that the baby is screaming by day 3 with hunger, and often the milk isn't quite there. At that point it would be easy to offer a bottle, but I'd say try to perservere. It's a tough 24hrs, but once the milk begins to flow fully, baby calms down and things are easier (it's tough tho when oyu're tired and recovering to keep at it)

Physically I was able to walk on day 3 post section. It was sore, and I stooped as I walked, but part of that was down to the bed rest and weak muscles. Also, I had been carrying such a huge weight that it took a while to adjust. By day 4 I could move more freely and within a fortnight (2 wks) was completely pain-free. I managed with paracetamol and codeine for the first 7 days, and gradually managed without them at all after two weeks. 

the pain was comparable to the natural delivery of my first, but was focused in my abdomen rather than 'down below'. I had hip and pelvic pain for 2wks after the first which made me very uncomfortable sitting and moving around. Also, I had incontinence after him because he was big and pulled out with a ventouse. Different set of issues, but the section was certainly no harder to recover from. 

The hardest part post-section for me was having two newborns to look after and two older kids. If I could do it under those circumstances, then it proves that it isn't really that bad. There were times of exhaustion and tears, but bearably so lol. You'll be fine MA, you've done the hardest part ;) xxx


----------



## Amazing

Thank you so much Lizzi for taking time to respond to me...this have given me more courage by tomorrow i will be 23 weeks and i thank God that everything is great for me and my baby. I have an appointment with my Doctor on Thursday and i also pray that my Hb will be normal when the Doctor checks it.

Please do have a nice time, God bless you


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Lizzie,

That's put my heart at ease. Now it's just a waiting game to see what happens in the next few weeks. I feel great aside from the water retention and overwhelming sense of tiredness. The constipation is bareable now with meds and prune juice. :rofl: 

I find it quite funny that I'm scheduled for a c-section but since anything can happen...it's not really set in stone. I feel God is teaching me flexibility. Furthermore, the fact that I'm not panicking and just asking questions to be informed....I think it's a step in the right direction. I figure it's not worth getting all worked up over. Women have babies everyday. We're going to do whatever is best for Amelia to come into the world and as you said, I've already been through the worst part. I'm looking forward to the day when I can finally hold her.

Which brings me to Rensben. I miss her and am wondering how her and baby are doing. I hope she comes by soon to let us know how she and baby are.

Susanah too. Still wondering how she's doing.

Glad Helen came by this week. Wondering what Sherry is up to as well. 

Love to everyone! :hug:


----------



## HelenGee

Hey MA- congrats on your stitch removal, yippee!!!:happydance: it's all looking so bright for you, I am pleased that you've been scheduled for a section, sometimes a baby's awkward position isn't noticed and then it leads to a difficult time. I felt so much better after the section, bf Oliver straight after delivery and my milk came in after 2 days. I had a sore stomach, but that was gone after 2 weeks, I only really found bending down difficult and leaning over the bathtub to bath him. After 2 weeks I felt really good although I lost a lot of blood and was anaemic. The night he was born the midwives had to help me as I found stretching to lift him out of the cot impossible. I was standing up the next morning, although I was rather slouched over. By day 3 no-one could believe how well I was walking around, I did the length of the ward about 50 times a day desperate to prove I was well enough to be discharged!

The forceps delivery was very painful down there and 8 months on it's still not right, I doubt it ever will be:wacko: I was incontinent, struggled to walk for 
quite a while after and find standing for long periods very uncomfortable. 

Heychicke - so good to hear from you, hope you and bubs are well :hugs:

Carrie- so glad that all's good with you too, I remember my consultant saying something about Bella being a moveable little madam, trying to hide from midwives hands by "balling up" on the opposite side of my belly. She always gave them the "chase"! It all sounds so good for you, now try to stay sane if possible :hugs::hugs:

We're all ok, Oliver's settling into school I think, he is going to bed earlier which helps with my ridiculous school workload. I only work part-time but am so out of practice that i'm spending hours planning, it's getting annoying, I hope it will calm down as I get back into it. I am, however, very grateful for the fact that I am still standing and physically able to work, as Hubby's job is looking shaky :wacko: and I feel so lucky to have my little "monsters" shouting, laughing and keeping me on my toes!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Helen,

So glad things are starting to have some normalcy. I'm sure you'll get back into the swing of things at work. So sorry to hear DH's job is rocky. Seems like that no matter where we live these days with the economy. You have great perspective though...counting the blessings you DO have in those beautiful children and hubby you have. Our grandparents and great grandparents have been through the great depression. They've been there and made it through...so can all of us! :winkwink: Hopefully we won't touch anything near what they've been through.

Thank you also for sharing your experience. It's SO freaky to me how c-sections are major surgery and yet women get them everyday. To hear the doubled over story..I've heard that a couple times. I'm sure it's because of the opening and as you and Lizzie said, it gets better with time. 

Whatever the way, I'm looking forward to having Amelia here and can't WAIT to post pics of her when she finally arrives. :happydance:

Thanks for checking in! :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

How long did everyone wait to try again after a loss with incompetent cervix? My dr said 6-12 months but I'm sooo impatient.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

It took me about a year. I wasn't emotionally ready. In fact, I didn't want to try...I didn't want to replace my son. It was a horrific depression I went through and it finally took a year before I could get past the emotions of it all having taken 8 years to conceive him and he was a surprise baby PLUS so many things happened I was blaming my fil and mil...angry at my own parents for lack of emotional support, ticked off at the medical staff in the practice and later met with hospital board of directors to change their procedures. I was frankly a mess.

In all honesty I think after the typical 4-6wks it's all up to the person. I think only YOU know when your physically and emotionally ready to try again. For me it was a year because I had to work through MANY things. But I don't think that's the norm before trying again. Once your physically and emotionally able to I would think you could try again. Everyone is different and handles grief differently. :winkwink:


----------



## heychickie

AmyLouise89 said:


> How long did everyone wait to try again after a loss with incompetent cervix? My dr said 6-12 months but I'm sooo impatient.

My due date with this pregnancy (I'm 17w 4d) is nearly exactly a year from when I was due with Grayson. He was born last October at 24w 1d, and died after living for 40 days in the NICU. He was my first. We began trying within a month of the loss, which was total about 2 months from the delivery. I didn't get my period back until another month past that, though, and finally got pregnant end of May. That was 7 months after delivery.


----------



## cbl77

Helen~ thank you for encouraging words! Sounds like you have such a positive attitude and great perspective on life, it will get you far!
Amy Louise~ I am 21 weeks pregnant and I lost my twins on Jan 19,2011. I am due Jan 21,2012 so 2 days post Harper and Brody's 1st Birthday. We didn't wait very long but it has been a very long road for us to get pregnant. We have to do IVF to get pregnant and have been ttc for almost 6 years now. This sweet baby girl that I am pregnant with now won't replace Harper and Brody and being pregnant while going through grieving emotions is not easy but it is something that we chose and deal with. This baby will always know that she has an older brother and sister because we talk about them all the time. It really is to each individual as to how long but my Dr recommended 3-6 months.


----------



## truthbtold

AmyLouise89 said:


> How long did everyone wait to try again after a loss with incompetent cervix? My dr said 6-12 months but I'm sooo impatient.

My docotor gave me the okay to try again right away, and thats what we did. It took four proper cycles. I felt so empty inside and I knew the feeling wouldnt go away until I was pregnant again.


----------



## Susanah

Hey everyone...
So glad to see everyone is ok. I have missed a lot ! 
Ive been absent because I was very brave and decided to go away on holiday:)
It was a last minute thing as to whether I could go, due to the stitch and past etc.. but we had a wonderful time and all seems to be well with the pregnancy. I am due a belated 20 week scan sometime this week, tho I had a quick scan the day after i returned to check things were looking ok. 
Apart from the eternal fear of requiring a greek hospital/doctor, the holiday was fantastic and Charlie had a lovely time swimming in the sea and being with my extended family. 
We are back to normal now though and charlie had her 6 month birthday yesterday !! cannot believe time has passed so quickly. Im 20 + 3 with the current pregnancy and hoping and praying all is ok. 

MA - my section was wonderful. Hardly any pain post op... just a bit sore but I was on my feet by 6am the next morning and having a shower etc. Its a bit tricky the first night because you have to depend upon others to help with things.... I wanted to do everything myself and got a bit frustrated but by the second night I was fine. 
Excited for you!! Not long now at all.... Wow.

Amylouise - We started trying immediately.. and it took 6 months. I had decided that i would pay for IVF at a year if not conceived naturally. There is no physical reason in most cases why you cannot try immediately. The emotional and psychological side is far more difficult to understand. Its a very personal thing about when you are 'ready' and no doctor knows that better than yourself. 

bye for now xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Amy - this is entirely a personal choice hun but I would give it several months before trying again, simply to allow your body to recover from the physical and emotional demands of your previous pregnancy. 

I have just had a miscarriage at 10wks, and though that is nothing like losing a child at 20plus wks, I can understand the need to be pregnant again because I am desperate to try again. That feeling must be even stronger the further along you are when the loss occurs. The difference for me is that at 10wks my body will take less time to be back to full fitness than a lady who has carried a baby for longer.

After a full-term pregnancy it is recommended to wait atleast 18mths before conceiving again - this is of course ideal and as we know many women have a shorter gap between pregnancies and are absolutely fine. Just to be sure, I'd personally try to ensure you are at full physical fitness before embarking on pregnancy again. That said, go with your instincts hun, if you feel ready then you probably are ;)

For what it's worth, I've had two cycles now since the miscarriage and I feel physically ready to try again. Good luck xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Thanks Carrie! If you've read any of my other early posts on here you'll see my positive attitude has been hard to achieve! I was a wreck before, during and after pregnancy, had hypnotherapy for post natal depression and post traumatic stress. The therapy really helped me to try to see positivity in difficult times, I used to feel very panicky when I thought back to bed rest and pregnancy.

Now I'm glad that we got through it and see how lucky we have been. Today at work, now that's another story....there's nothing positive about that to report. My jobshare colleague teacher is 22 weeks pregnant and they are treating us sooo badly, expecting us to move classrooms and lug books around at a minute's notice. I'm really angry for her and my prolapse can't take much more either! I feel another fight coming on!......


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh no Helen! How frustrating. I pray that subsides quickly so everyone can work together safely. I can't even imagine that happening. Good grief! :wacko:


----------



## sham1

TButterfly said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your prayers and support. It is truely helping me get through this difficult time. I had my second stitch put in yesterday. The operation went well, even though I have had some bleeding from the cervix where my first stitch was taken out. I am recovering well with lots of rest and sleep. The Dr has mentioned me staying in the hospital for a few weeks, will know more today when she comes to see me.
> 
> Those of you who are going through a diificult time at the moment you are all in my prayers and thoughts.
> 
> Love you all :hugs:

Butterfly glad to hear all went well. Still have my fingers crossed for you but sure it will be OK. xx


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 5hr appointment with perinatal center. :wacko: Amelia is breech again. She's just NOT willing to move no matter what we try. She weighs 7lbs and everything is on schedule. I have high-normal amniotic fluid so we're monitoring it.
> 
> Tentative c-section scheduled for October 6th because of her breech position. They took the cerclage stitch out a week early and it had me nervous. I was wondering if she'd drop out right there on the table. :rofl: She's fine and I still have length, she wasn't at the stitch etc.
> 
> I have SEVERE water retention in my feet, ankles and pelvis. The pelvis hurts BAD. That could be a reason she's giving us issues or it could be a cord issue. We chose NOT to have external inversion as it would hurt like all getup and I just don't want to take a chance on Amelia's well-being to force her to turn. She's NOT turning for a reason.
> 
> With the stitch out, I have to watch for contractions. Because Amelia is breech she said no ands, if's or buts..we must RUSH to labor and delivery. :wacko: Her reasoning for taking it out early is contractions can cause the stitch to tear the cervix. The baby is big enough to stay put and not just drop out.
> 
> At this point, I can still go into labor but unless she turns on her own, it would be considered an emergency c-section if before Oct. 6th.
> 
> What an ordeal. :rofl: Even with a "scheduled c-section" nothing is still in stone. Can't plan a darn thing because when she comes and HOW she comes is anyones guess. :haha:
> 
> All I know is that while I didn't want c-section, as long as Amelia is safe...that's all that matters! I'm at peace we did everything we could within reason to her own well-being.
> 
> I have my last injection tonight and that should keep contractions at bay for another week. My concern is how heavy she'll be if she'll break my water sooner than later even with the 17P injection. :shrug:
> 
> It's all in Gods hands. I'm going to rest while I still can, put my blowfish feet up and enjoy the last few weeks of feeling Amelia in my body. I have many blessings to count.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0306.jpg

Hi MA, good to hear from you. Your stitch is out! Mine is out on Tuesday and I'm sooo scared about how long it will take, my partner is out of the country so really hoping I can hang on for at least 4 days after the removal when he is back (I know, terrible timing!). 

Try not to worry too much about a section, I have many friends who had good experiences, over quickly and recovery not as long as doctors say, main thing is that Amelia comes safe and sound xx


----------



## HelenGee

Sham- don't stress! How exciting! If I recall correctly my cervix measurements were roughly the same as yours at stitch placement. I had my stitch out at 35 weeks and labour started at 38+3, although it was a fast labour! Well done and good luck x


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck for tomorrow Sham :hugs: I haven't seen a lady yet deliver her baby within a few weeks after stitch removal x


----------



## kirstensheep

Hiya ladies! 

hope your all doing well. i have popped on here before and you all seem to know what you are talking about! so i thought id pop back for some advice. I have had my 3rd cervical length scan today (18 weeks) and its the same length as before 26mm.... the consultant said they will rescan me at 20 weeks, but then leave it until 28 weeks... i really think i should be scanned more often than that as this is obviously a crucial time now... can i request for another scan myself or do i have to follow drs orders. 

I am sooo anxious about this I have been off work for 3 weeks with Prenatal depression, as i have a really stong feeling i will loose this baby, and im not bonding with her, if that makes any sense as i dont feel its really going to happen?? i know i should be sooo happy and i am, but i cant help feeling the worst is going to happen... 

any advice is welcome xx

Thanks for listening xx


----------



## truthbtold

Kirsten, 8 weeks is a long time between checks, mostly everyone here gets checked every two to three weeks. I wouldnt like that too much I would probably ask about getting checked sooner.


----------



## truthbtold

Ladies how soon did you go into labor after the stitch was removed?


----------



## kirstensheep

truthbtold said:


> Kirsten, 8 weeks is a long time between checks, mostly everyone here gets checked every two to three weeks. I wouldnt like that too much I would probably ask about getting checked sooner.

thats what i thought! they wouldnt even put a preventative stitch in for me as they said they dont work. may call my midwife and get a second opionion x thanks though..

Have you got a stitch or just being monitered x


----------



## cbl77

Kirsten I would probably get a second opinion. I lost my twins at almost 21 weeks 4 days in Jan due to IC and am pregnant again and at 21 weeks 4 days today. I had a stitch put in at 13.5 weeks and am have had weekly checks since then. My Dr knows that I am extremely anxious when it comes to this pregnancy and she is too so she and I decided in order to make ourselves feel better we will check every wk up until 28 weeks. Get a 2nd opinion and try and see if you can find someone that can empathize your anxiety with this.


----------



## truthbtold

Kirsten I had my stitch put in at 12 weeks exactly. Been checked every two weeks since then


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kirsten, get a second opinion. 8wks is too long! I demanded weekly checks once my cervical length got to 3cm's. Turns out I went from 3.2 cm's to 2cm's in less than a weeks time at 19wks. They finally put the stitch in. 

If your not being listened to, find someone who WILL! I've come to understand we're our own advocates. If we don't push for proper care, nobody else will. :winkwink:

Truthbtold, I got my stitch out last friday and am still going strong. Though I feel as though I've dropped. Amelia IS transverse position from breech again. :wacko: So if I go into labor, it'll be automatic c-section unless she turns head down.

I am scheduled for a c-section for October 6th though. It's all in Gods hands. I'm 36wks 3 days today.


----------



## truthbtold

How exciting MA!!! I hope I get that far.


----------



## kirstensheep

Mommy's Angel said:


> Kirsten, get a second opinion. 8wks is too long! I demanded weekly checks once my cervical length got to 3cm's. Turns out I went from 3.2 cm's to 2cm's in less than a weeks time at 19wks. They finally put the stitch in.
> 
> If your not being listened to, find someone who WILL! I've come to understand we're our own advocates. If we don't push for proper care, nobody else will. :winkwink:
> 
> Truthbtold, I got my stitch out last friday and am still going strong. Though I feel as though I've dropped. Amelia IS transverse position from breech again. :wacko: So if I go into labor, it'll be automatic c-section unless she turns head down.
> 
> I am scheduled for a c-section for October 6th though. It's all in Gods hands. I'm 36wks 3 days today.


Thank you all for your replies. i shall be phoning my midwife tomorrow for advice on getting a second opinion... 

Mommys angel: have you had cervical scans previous and were they all the same length before it shrunk?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

kirstensheep said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Kirsten, get a second opinion. 8wks is too long! I demanded weekly checks once my cervical length got to 3cm's. Turns out I went from 3.2 cm's to 2cm's in less than a weeks time at 19wks. They finally put the stitch in.
> 
> If your not being listened to, find someone who WILL! I've come to understand we're our own advocates. If we don't push for proper care, nobody else will. :winkwink:
> 
> Truthbtold, I got my stitch out last friday and am still going strong. Though I feel as though I've dropped. Amelia IS transverse position from breech again. :wacko: So if I go into labor, it'll be automatic c-section unless she turns head down.
> 
> I am scheduled for a c-section for October 6th though. It's all in Gods hands. I'm 36wks 3 days today.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your replies. i shall be phoning my midwife tomorrow for advice on getting a second opinion...
> 
> Mommys angel: have you had cervical scans previous and were they all the same length before it shrunk?Click to expand...

With the son I lost 2 years ago, No. I didn't even know I had Incompetent Cervix until I came upon this thread when I got our bfp.

Prior to the cerclage....YES! Luckily I found this thread while ttc and NEW after sharing my story it wasn't just PTL but incompetent cervix. With that being said, Dr.'s here are VERY conservative with their approach and they said they didn't see signs of Incompetent Cervix. They said the sonogram I had with Jackson Jeffrey showed I had a 4.0 length. Thing is, the sonogram was topical on the belly and NOT transvaginal which is more accurate. So they were basing their decision on an inaccurate reading. They DID however treat me for Preterm Labor at 36 wks with 17P injections which are only given here in the U.S. Basically progesterone injections.

From that office visit, I found myself arguing with the Dr. for an hour of why I believe they were wrong and that I needed a stitch at 14wks. I even told him I wanted my records sent for a second opinion. In the meantime, I saw my regular Perinatologist in the practice who said she would monitor me every other week via transvaginal ultrasound and if it gets to 3cm they would start weekly monitoring.

I went to a hospital 2 hours away and they just mouthed out the exact reading the other Dr. said word for word. I found it fishy and now know it was a colleague from the school that Dr. went to and they didn't even question his ability. SO, back to the origional office I went where I kept arguing my point every visit and kept hearing nurses call me a PIA Pain in the ass.

As I said, 18wk I was 3.2cm's based on the ultrasound and for some reason had another ultrasound the following week because my length kept dwindling from 4cm's down to the 3.2cm's. By the 19th wk I went from 3.2cm's to 2.0cm's and they scheduled a cerclage right away. I went right into the hospital that day.

My Dr. said "well, we know for sure now that you have Incompetent Cervix". :dohh: DUh! I knew this all along. Had I NOT fought for this, I would have lost my Amelia probably the SAME week I lost Jackson 2 years ago at 22wks when my cervix was open, I had terrible BV and my amniotic sac started to bulge because of the infection from the cervix being opened. There's more to the story concerning the Physicians office and hospital negligence, but I won't get into it.

If your asking if I had monitoring with Jackson...No. I had no idea I had a problem. If your asking if I was monitored THIS pregnancy before the cerclage was placed...then YES! I fought LONG and HARD. I went for second opinions (would have even gone for a 3rd if I had to) and became the "bad patient" for the Dr.'s and nurses who'd rather see me sit on their opinions than advocate for my own healthcare and the welfare of my unborn baby.

I'd say I did a great job now knowing I'm at 36wks and almost to term. It's a miracle and I praise God each day for leading me to this thread with an AWESOME bunch of women. Had He not, I don't think my outcome would be the same with Amelia given I wasn't being monitored regularly for her early on until I fought with them.:winkwink:

Hope that helps!


----------



## sham1

Truthbtold, thanks for asking that question. I've been pondering the same thing for a while. I'm 36 weeks plus 2 days and stitch is out next Tuesday, hoping to hold out for another week or so although apparently baby is already 2/5 engaged and weighs approx 6pounds and 2 ounces! Scary! How are you? Any developments? Sorry I've not been on here reading posts, just moved house today!

MA, my due date buddy how are you getting on?


----------



## HelenGee

Sham - glad you're still hanging on. Don't worry about being 2/5 engaged, Bella was engaged 2/5 at about 28 weeks, then she kept bobbing in and out of being engaged, right the way up until about 37 weeks. It takes more than being engaged to start labour, my consultant said that it's exposure of the membranes that are a major factor in membranes rupturing and kicking off labour that way. Either way, you're home safe now. Good luck with your new house xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Helen's right Sham, baby being engaged does not indicate imminent birth hun. Babies engage very early on in some pregnancies, but labour doesn't necessarily come any sooner. Also, baby weight does not influence things. You do have to go into labour to deliver your baby now and you are at no greater risk of that than any other lady - tho having a slightly open cervix can sometimes mean you might not hold on quite to 40wks x

Butterfly hun, how you doin'? x

MA, you still ok? I am so excited to hear about the next wave of babies due - always heartening to us all :hugs: x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sham1 said:


> Truthbtold, thanks for asking that question. I've been pondering the same thing for a while. I'm 36 weeks plus 2 days and stitch is out next Tuesday, hoping to hold out for another week or so although apparently baby is already 2/5 engaged and weighs approx 6pounds and 2 ounces! Scary! How are you? Any developments? Sorry I've not been on here reading posts, just moved house today!
> 
> MA, my due date buddy how are you getting on?

Great so far! Had my stitch taken out last friday and she's gone from breech to transverse a million times. As of Tuesday she's transverse again with spine UP head down on the right. I get the feeling she moved last night though and her head is now to the left. :wacko: This kid is keeping me on my toes!:wacko:

I have a c-section scheduled for October 6th if she doesn't move into position. I've tried aversion technique (bum up in the air and arms down flat) which just turns her from breech to transverse, tried acupuncture type moxybustion which is heat to the point on each baby toe and monday starts prenatal chiropractic adjustments which in all honesty is more for ME than it is to turn her, but if she would like to turn then I'm all for it. I keep hearing popping in my lower spine so I know something is off. Maybe with a little bit of correction it will align everything and she'll feel comfortable come down to head down chin under position for birth. :shrug:

I'm actually at peace with whichever outcome and am pretty ready. I have acid reflux around the clock because she's been up so high. My lower abdomen is FILLED with water weight so I feel like I'm carrying 3 water balloons and thus my lower back hurts and guess what? I can't sleep most of the time. :rofl: All normal pregnancy related issues. SO...I'd say I'm doing pretty darn good right now.

I have a baby shower for my cousin I'm going to on Sat. Then Monday is Chiropractic appt. Tues. is baby non-stress test, Wed. is Doula appt. next friday is another office visit with non stress test with another growth scan on the 26th I think.

Can you believe Term is actually next week for us?!:happydance: 37wks is on Sunday for me. I never would have imagined I'd make it that far let alone be trying for my due date in October! Praise God!!:happydance:

Glad to see your doing well and the move was successful.:hugs::kiss::flower:

Thanks for asking Lizzie. :hugs: Helen, I just love it when you visit. Wondering how Susanah is, Sherry, Rensben and the rest of the ladies. I pray they pop in soon!


----------



## dee1512

i had dr apt today at 15 weeks got cerlcage and cervix length was at 2.5, at 20 weeks cervic length was 1.4 and they put me on progesterone shots and bed rest, at 22 weeks length went back up to 1.9 but had some funneling,im 4 weeks now and my cervix length is back at 1.4 and still some funneling and they started me on steroid shot today to be causious.
has anyone length went up and down?
has anyone got steroid shots and if so how did they work for you and how did you feel the first few days of the shot?

thnks dee


----------



## Mommy's Angel

dee1512 said:


> i had dr apt today at 15 weeks got cerlcage and cervix length was at 2.5, at 20 weeks cervic length was 1.4 and they put me on progesterone shots and bed rest, at 22 weeks length went back up to 1.9 but had some funneling,im 4 weeks now and my cervix length is back at 1.4 and still some funneling and they started me on steroid shot today to be causious.
> has anyone length went up and down?
> has anyone got steroid shots and if so how did they work for you and how did you feel the first few days of the shot?
> 
> thnks dee

I'm trying to understand your post. It says you got your cerclage at 15wks then at 20 you went down and 22 wks you went back up. I'm confused because you say your 4 wks and the length has gone down?! How many wks are you right now?

If I remember correctly I think Lizzie and some of the girls mentioned you can go up and down in cervical measurement. Are you bed resting often? Also are these weekly progesterone shots? Bed rest is a GREAT asset to helping your length go back a bit more. LOTS of water intake and you on your side will help. The funneling is going to happen. It's expected because you have IC. 1.4 is that before the stitch or after the stitch?

Also the steroid shots that I've ever heard given were to mature baby's lungs in case baby was predicted to come early. What are the steroid shots your taking supposed to be for? :shrug:


----------



## dee1512

sorry about the confusion with my message mommy angel im 24 weeks today. they are giving me steroid shots to be cautious in case if i went into preterm labor. im also on progesterone shots since 22 weeks and im on besrest also. the 1.4 is after the stitch which igot placed at 15 weeks


----------



## Mommy's Angel

dee1512 said:


> sorry about the confusion with my message mommy angel im 24 weeks today. they are giving me steroid shots to be cautious in case if i went into preterm labor. im also on progesterone shots since 22 weeks and im on besrest also. the 1.4 is after the stitch which igot placed at 15 weeks

Okay, so they gave you the steroids because they think your going into preterm labor?

I'm just wondering which direction from the stitch the measurement of 1.4 is. Is it above the stitch or below it? Either way it sounds as though your okay with that much length left above or below the stitch. Progesterone injections should stop the course of preterm labor so I'm not really understanding why they gave you steroids other than to be cautious. There is a certain point they can't give steroids but I thought it was 30wks or something. Maybe someone else can correct me. But also if they give you the steroids and you need them later on they may not work. 

I'm thinking since your 24wks they just want to give you the steroids as a precaution. At 24wks it's more important for babies lungs to be mature in an emergency delivery. 

I'm also wondering why if they did a cerclage at 15wks why they waited to start you on 17P injections so late in the game at 22wks. Usually you start 17P injections between 16wks and stop at 36 or 37wks depending on the Dr. 

Did they say you had PPROM? It's the only reason I can think of why you'd be given the steroids so early without having any indication your going into PTL. :shrug:

Maybe Lizzie and the rest of the gals will weigh in on this. Maybe there's something I'm not seeing. But it seems to me that what your going through is normal where cervical length going up n down is concerned. It seems like that would be a typical IC issue along with the funneling.

How have you been with bed rest though? Are you moving around a lot or are you staying in bed on your side? That may make a HUGE difference. Drinking water and being on my side for several weeks honestly helped even though the Dr. didn't demand it. I believe it's why I've reached 36wks and almost am to term come sunday.

I'm sure the other ladies will weigh in on your question.:winkwink::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Dee - your cervix will vary in length slightly at each scan, and because it is incomptent it is to be expected. Because you have the stitch in place it is unlikely that you will open through and it should stop your cervix funneling/shortening further. My cervix funneled from 25wks and as a result was shorter (around 20mms) from what I can remember. My doc stopped checking its length once I reached 28wks and said she was happy to see it was still closed below the stitch, and length was less important. You are doing fine hun - keep resting if you can and it should remain like this now until term xxx


----------



## dee1512

Mommys angel -im not having any pain or anything they just gave the steroid shot to be cautious i live in sc and i dont reallt think that have a whole lot experience with incompitent cervix, since being on this blog with you ladys i have felt so much better about my situation and being positive and i thank all of you!
I believe the 1.4 length was below the stitch. I actually looked at my paper work and they starte the progesterone shots at 21 weeks and reason for it was beause at 15 weeks my cervix length was 2.5 and there was no funneling. when i went for 20 week ultrasound it went down to 1.4 with funneling so thats when they decided to do the progsterone shots.
There are two hospitals a little further from me here and i think im going to have a specialist visit just to see what they feel and think since there more experienced than the dr in my area.

Lizziedripping- thanks for the info i really honeslty appreciate it , it akes me feel much better. every 2weeks i go to get it checked it seems to go up and down so i see what you are saying. you said your was 20mms what length is that compared to the length mine is 1.4 there written different wa just wondering? did you funneling stop at a certain point?

thanks dee


----------



## cbl77

Dee~ I also live in SC, where do you live? I live in Charleston and go to MUSC and the Dr's there are amazing!!! I think that you are doing good with 1.4cm,I have heard of many women going for a long time with shorter than that. I would just stay on bedrest as much as possible. Glad you aren't having cramping or anything. Is this your 1st pregnancy?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Dee, I would definitely get checked by a specialist! Progesterone honestly has nothing to do with incompetent cervix issues but in combination does help! Women are given 17P injections to stop Preterm labor. As I said, usually given at 16wks thru 36wks. Waiting until wk 20 isn't the norm and most Dr.'s feel it's much too late in the game. It still works however...I would assume. Just not the norm to give the dose in the middle when the best time to give it is wk 16 to run it's course.

What I'm thinking is that they may have guessed you had Incompetent cervical issues to begin with. So they didn't think you had the need for progesterone injections. Maybe when your length got to 1.3 they got a bit nervous and decided to treat you for both IC AND PTL but usually the injections protocol calls for the earliest intervention at 16wks until 36wks of gestation. 

The good news though is that 17P injections in conjunction with a stitch work VERY well together. I think it was Rensben a few months ago who posted an article on a study done with the benefits of progesterone injections with a stitch for IC. I suppose I'm a testimony that the outcome really DOES work. Especially since my stitch didn't come until 19wks and I was only using the progesterone injections because they believed I had just a PTL issue. That injection kept me from having contractions which may have caused the cervix to open for me. So it kept it at bay a bit longer until we proved it was an IC issue.

Anyways, all that to say I would agree that a specialist is more equipped with the knowledge to monitor you and give you the right meds and dosage if need be. Your nobody's guinea pig! Sounds like your on the right track though. :thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

dee1512 said:


> Lizziedripping- thanks for the info i really honeslty appreciate it , it akes me feel much better. every 2weeks i go to get it checked it seems to go up and down so i see what you are saying. you said your was 20mms what length is that compared to the length mine is 1.4 there written different wa just wondering? did you funneling stop at a certain point?
> 
> thanks dee

Hi Dee - my cervix was 20mms or 2cms, yours is 14mms or 1.4cms. A normal cervix length is usually between 3 and 5cms. Once funneling has happened with a stitch in place, they measure the remaining closed cervix below the stitch. 1.4 is fine and will fluctuate even with a stitch in place. 

My cervix remained funneled until atleast 31wks when she stopped checking it, and only then she had a look that late on because I begged her to - she felt it wasn't really necessary after 28wks. You have a stitch because it was expected that your cervix would open around 20wks - this doesn't matter once the stitch is in because it stops any further changes (the stitch works most of the time in most women). x


----------



## sham1

HelenGee said:


> Sham - glad you're still hanging on. Don't worry about being 2/5 engaged, Bella was engaged 2/5 at about 28 weeks, then she kept bobbing in and out of being engaged, right the way up until about 37 weeks. It takes more than being engaged to start labour, my consultant said that it's exposure of the membranes that are a major factor in membranes rupturing and kicking off labour that way. Either way, you're home safe now. Good luck with your new house xxx

Thanks Helen, Lizzie and MA house move went fine. Glad to hear that engagemement and baby weight don't mean a lot. Stitch out onTuesday so will be interested to see what happens after that.

MA, I hear you on the pressure. I've been carrying baby so low all the way thru.

Helen good to hear from you, how r u doing?


----------



## jennwitt

hi everyone! haven't checked in for a little while - just got caught up on everyone....MA, so close - so exciting!! Mostly wondering how Butterfly is doing in the hospital...I have been in the hospital now for almost 7 weeks. Not fun at all. Not the worst thing ever, but I was hoping to go home this week, now not so sure. My CL stayed stable for about five weeks at 1.5ish, then 10 days ago, all of a sudden it was .78, four days ago, .9. So bummed! I have not really had contractions to speak of (3 small rounds, stopped with meds so far). I am on 17P (and per another conversation on here, I started them at 24 weeks after learning about it on here and asking for it!) as a precaution. I too had steroids at 24.3 days as a precaution. They are giving me a second and final round this coming Mon and Tues. They say I have gone further than most expected and am very thankful to be at this point with no stitch..... praying my water doesn't break soon and labor stays at bay for weeks longer. Luke is measuring big, over 4lbs now....I get another growth and CL u/s on Tues.

Thankful for all of the wisdom on this board - can't wait to hear about all of the babies coming soon! xoxo


----------



## sham1

Hi ladies just dropping in to let you know that my stitch removal is tomorrow morning. Wish me luck! Hope you're all good xx


----------



## heychickie

Hi everyone - just a quick update. I am 18w 4d today (stitch put in at 12w 5d), and had our anatomy scan today. Everything is looking good with baby, saw all four chambers of the heart, eliminating the vast majority of heart problems, and the tube that indicates spinal bifida or not looked good. Baby was measuring where HE should - and yes, we found out it's a boy!

In a week from Wednesday, we begin the every 2 weeks scans to check my cervix (condition, length, etc). My Dr. said I should be tired of ultrasounds to check my cervix by the time we're done.

I'm feeling pretty positive, and in my gut feel that everything will be ok this time. 

We did have a mommy in my due in February group who lost her little one this week, at 19w. She dilated to 5cm, with membranes bulging, so they could not do an emergency cerclage, then quickly to 7cm. Her little boy was stillborn later that evening. It brought back so many feelings, that I cried myself to sleep that night. Though Grayson came later, just past 24w, and I didn't progress quite so fast, and did get to spend a bit over a month with him alive and well, it all seemed so fresh reading her story. I have been thinking of her a lot lately, and sending any positive thoughts I have her way.


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck sham :)

heychickie - my first little one was born at just past 24w too, we also had around a month with her before she grew her wings. :hugs: to you, it must of been hard to relive those feelings again. I always get caught when I least expect it or someone says something that reminds me. It's a rough journey sometimes, but so worth it when you deliver a healthy baby at the end xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck Sham - thinking of you chick x

Heychickie - congratulations on your lovely news, and I am certain this time things are going to go well for you all. Stitches are usually succesful if placed early, and I have rarely seen them fail, so you should go all the way this time xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hey Sham,
I'm fine thanks. Good luck for today, not that you'll need it. How exciting, it feels such a relief when it's out, like you've achieved the unachievable! Xx


----------



## cbl77

Sham~ good luck today, will say a little prayer that it is fast and easy to take out.
Heychickie~ yay for a boy! I have 3 nephews and little boys are just awesome! I know what you mean about having those feelings brought back up again. It is so tough but each week that goes by is a milestone. I passed my milestone last week and it was a tough week but also a relieving one. Although I am far from finishing baking this sweet baby!


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck Sham! Let me know if its painful because I am a big scardy cat.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sham, waiting to hear back from you. Standing in prayer that all went well and you are stitch free. :happydance: Looking forward to your update.

AFM: Almost landed in the hospital today. My blood pressure has been over 140's. I usually have 112 or 115 over 60 and it's been 149 over 88 the past two days. Luckily my bp went down at the second try today's office visit or I would have been in the hospital either having an early c-section or waiting 2wks being monitored. I have to drink more water and they'll see how things go on Friday's visit. SO NERVOUS!

Got home and freaked out seeing a small pool of blood and white stuff. Wasn't sure what it was and then after getting it on my hands my husband looked and found it was one of the polyps of water retention that burst open. I have a whole lot of water retention. NEVER seen anything like it. My legs, feet, even my toes have polyps on them filled with water. My lower abdomen is HUGE with water in it. It's honestly disgusting. :wacko:

To top things off, our dryer stopped working. Had to laugh as I walked downstairs to find my husband trying to dry our clothes by ironing them all. :rofl: too cute for words. He's such a sweet guy!

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## rensben

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to check in and say hello. I have been super busy with my little ones and havenèt been able to post. I am also in Canada now. Just waiting for my husband to come home from afganistan in early december. I never thought I would say this but I actually kind of miss being pregnant. very strange! I also wanted to post a picture of Margot. I was having computer issues for a while and couldnèt post pics but now I can. Hope you are all doing well. MA: so happy to see that you are still hanging in there. I bet you just can't wait to meet little Amelia.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1091.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oooooh Margot is BEAUTIFUL! Ugh, my cup runneth over! :happydance: So glad all is well. 

So are you staying in Canada then or will you both be going back to France when he comes home?! She looks very healthy and happy. It's AMAZING to see this little babies and gives me such excitement that we're almost there.

I'm so excited about Amelia. Feel slightly overwhelmed that things around the home need to be tidied and I'm still limited from energy and overall exhaustion but it will eventually get done if not now, when she finally arrives. :winkwink: I can't believe we're at 37wks and counting. I can't believe we made it. :happydance:

SO glad you came on to update us. I've been thinking about you and wondering how things have been. Please don't be a stranger! :hugs: Congrats again on job well done. You made a beautiful little one and kept her in there safely. What a little miracle!


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh Rensben, she is a beauty! Thanks so much for posting. As for missing pregnancy? Tell me about it..............it's 9mths of stress, but I long for it again - what's all that about? lol x

MA- you wonderful, brave lady. Just reading about your water retention and the strain this has all been for you leaves me with nothing but respect...............and your dh sounds like a real gem, hold onto him ;) Not long now chick, I knew you'd mke term this time - but then, it's easy for others to know it, not so easy when it's happening to you! Take care my sweet :hugs: x


----------



## truthbtold

Sucks to be me today. My cervix length is shorter. On August 26th it was 3.3cm long/closed. Today it was 2cm still closed. Normal cervical length is between 4cm and 5cm. So I am a ways off from that. So the doctor put me on 17p shots once a week so I am sure my husband will get a kick out of injecting me. Also, modified bedrest, and cervical length checks every week.


----------



## sham1

Hi all, everything went well yesterday. Had my stitches (one mcdonald and one shirodkar) removed under an epidural. This was in case I went straight into labour which I didn't. As soon as it was removed, I was told that it was still closed. I walked around for a bit after the feeling came back but they didn't want to examine me again incase it set labour off but they monitored me for contractions and nothing so far so just the waiting game now as I am 37 + 1 today. No pain as I had epi obviously but no soreness and a tiny bit of spotting so all is good.

Truthbtold, don't be too alarmed, I was told average length was 3cm and mine went right down to 1cm and I'm now full term, scary but it can be achieved just try to take it easy. How far are you now?

Rensben, good to hear from you, Margot is gorgeous.

MA sorry to hear of your bp issues, not long though and try to make sure that they keep an eye on it.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

truthbtold said:


> Sucks to be me today. My cervix length is shorter. On August 26th it was 3.3cm long/closed. Today it was 2cm still closed. Normal cervical length is between 4cm and 5cm. So I am a ways off from that. So the doctor put me on 17p shots once a week so I am sure my husband will get a kick out of injecting me. Also, modified bedrest, and cervical length checks every week.

I think I remember you telling me you have a cerclage in there right?? Sorry my memory is pretty short these days.

At any rate, if you have the cerclage in, a dwindling cervical length is typical of Incompetent cervix. As long as that stitch is in, everything should be just fine. As Lizzie has said on many occassions, those suckers hold VERY well! :winkwink: combined with 17P injections which is what I have, the two have been known to have very good results and I'm a testimony to that.

Can I ask how far along you are though? Usually they give 17P out between wks 16 and 36wks. It has nothing to do with incompetent cervix and MORE to do with stopping Preterm Labor. Honestly I find that it stops contractions which can open the cervix...they have also been know to fight inflammation which can cause issues with the amniotic sac. So 17p Is an excellent combination in my opinion with the stitch.:winkwink::thumbup:

I know it's hard NOT to worry, but 2cm's is pretty darn good right now. If you have the stitch in.....I wouldn't worry all that much. That's what it's for. You may find later on that your funneling which is normal and a cervical length of 1cm. I think there are ladies here who've had even less that carried to term. 

Try and relax, take in LOTS of water, bedrest, lay on your left side and enjoy the peace because once our babies get here...we'll be on our toes and busy with our little blessings!:winkwink::happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sham1 said:


> Hi all, everything went well yesterday. Had my stitches (one mcdonald and one shirodkar) removed under an epidural. This was in case I went straight into labour which I didn't. As soon as it was removed, I was told that it was still closed. I walked around for a bit after the feeling came back but they didn't want to examine me again incase it set labour off but they monitored me for contractions and nothing so far so just the waiting game now as I am 37 + 1 today. No pain as I had epi obviously but no soreness and a tiny bit of spotting so all is good.
> 
> Truthbtold, don't be too alarmed, I was told average length was 3cm and mine went right down to 1cm and I'm now full term, scary but it can be achieved just try to take it easy. How far are you now?
> 
> Rensben, good to hear from you, Margot is gorgeous.
> 
> MA sorry to hear of your bp issues, not long though and try to make sure that they keep an eye on it.

Yay! WTG:happydance: I knew it would turn out just right. I too was scared Amelia would just fall out after they took mine out. She's still in there....though she's still transverse too.:wacko: I think the only concern I have now is that I'll go into early labor and my scheduled c-section will turn into an emergency c-section with a Dr. I don't know. At any rate, things will be okay. She's term now and honestly with all these issues here at the end..I'm ready and don't really care about the date anymore. :haha: I DID want an October baby. At this rate, if she's healthy and safe...it doesn't really matter to me anymore!:cloud9:


Woke up with a cold! :wacko: Called the Dr.'s office and am trying to medicate myself safely and quickly. Good golly this cold couldn't have come at a worse time. Delivery is close at hand and I've heard it's NOT a good thing to go into surgery sick. I'm praying for a miracle all the way around. :lol:

Lizzie,

Thank you for the kind words. Yes, my husband is close to a saint. It hasn't exactly been easy to live with me. I don't know how he's done it. He deserves a medal. I'm looking forward to Amelia's arrival.:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks for the reassurance. Everytime I get bad news I freak out. I have had my cerclage since week 12. and I am now 24 weeks. This week will be my first week with the 17p shots. I dont know why I didnt get them earlier, is it bad that they are just starting me on them.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

truthbtold said:


> Thanks for the reassurance. Everytime I get bad news I freak out. I have had my cerclage since week 12. and I am now 24 weeks. This week will be my first week with the 17p shots. I dont know why I didnt get them earlier, is it bad that they are just starting me on them.

No, it's not bad, they could only help! I don't understand why they waited until now, but all that matters is that you have them and they will help some.

As for you being 24wks with that length! WTG!!:happydance: I was 2cm's at 19wks and had I not had that cerclage in, nothing would be holding it. YOU have the cerclage in there which gives you plenty of room in there. Your 4wks to breathing better...at least that's what I did....I shot for 28wks which is excellent and then when I got to 30wks I celebrated even more...at 37wks, if I had the energy I'd probably dance but I'm too tired. :rofl:

As I said, just keep on bed rest which could give you more length...it can go up and down...so try not to stress too much about it. You have that stitch and if it can hold Lizzie's twins they can hold our little singletons!:thumbup::hugs:

Looking forward to hearing good stories in the upcoming months and then about your baby when your at term. What a happy moment that will be!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks for the advice. I pray we all have great outcomes.


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Thanks for the advice. I pray we all have great outcomes.

Hey Truth,

I see you made it to 24 weeks... Congrats. Cheers :wine: To many more weeks ahead.


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Garrick. How are you holding up.


----------



## lizziedripping

Truthb, as MA has already said length is less important once a stitch is in. My doc didn't measure length and only checked that my cervix was closed. Even when it funneled she wasn't concerned and only then measured the remaining length of closed cervix below the stitch - which incidentally was less than 2 ;) Having IC really does make pregnancy terrifying hun, especially from now until around 30wks but please try to have some faith in the stitch sweet, you are only few weeks from 'safety' and your cervix is doing great! Keep resting hun xxx


----------



## dee1512

to all the ladies on here wanted to say thanks for all of you writing me back and giving me hope and comfort. i think about all of you all the time as i read your stories of what you are going through and have gone through. Im so glad to see such positive attitudes and to see how great you are with helping eachother through our tough times. I tell friends and family about this site and ow great you are.
Good luck to everyone and ill be praying for everyone also!


----------



## dee1512

Just wondering for the ladies who have cerclage in as weeks get further how does the cerclage feel in your cervix as you get bigger and heavier? What are things to look for like how does it feel? does it feel weird?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

dee1512 said:


> Just wondering for the ladies who have cerclage in as weeks get further how does the cerclage feel in your cervix as you get bigger and heavier? What are things to look for like how does it feel? does it feel weird?

Well, in the beginning a kinda freaked out because I wasn't sure if it would hold...in my head at least. When you first have it put in, you find a little bleeding. Later you know it's there but it doesn't hurt or anything. As the wks move on and the baby gets bigger you feel a slight pulling or heaviness. also something to think about is some dr.'s use a white tape like typewriter tape to start the cerclages...then move on with the actual cerclage suture that looks like fishing line and is usually colored. Blue, black., etc. What I didn't know until I asked here is that the white tape is in there temporarily and is either suppose to disappear OR it comes out in the toilet. It's nothing to worry about, just something to have a heads up about so you don't think the cerclage is actually coming out.

It would probably be good to find out whether the Dr. put in the fishing line suture or used both so you know in the future. Before the actual cerclage came out I didn't really notice the stitch.

When it came time to take it out, I had it out in the office without any kind of numbing medication. It was a regular mcdonald stitch and so all they had to do was cut it out a bit. It took less than 5 minutes to take out and for me it was uncomfortable because I have TERRIBLE adema or water swelling in my legs, feet and lower abdomen so it made it tough to put the speculum in and keep it there to cut out. We did though and it didn't take long at all.

I think the biggest thing was mind over matter for me. I was CONSTANTLY thinking the cerclage may not hold. It made me anxious and given the loss I had, it was hard for me to just let things go and relax. 

Now that I've experienced this for myself and have hit term... When we try again, I'll relax a bit more and allow my body to work while keeping in mind that bed rest and drinking water is the right thing to do to help get to term.

Next time though, I'll wonder how the heck I'll be able to do it all with a toddler. :rofl: 

Hope that helps a bit!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## sham1

Hi Dee, I second MA's response. It can be hard to relax as you know its there and I have had a lot of pressure and twinges past couple of weeks prob due to baby getting bigger and being head down. When I had my removal though, the stitch was still holding me closed despite all that so keep faith, that little piece of material can and does hold a full term baby.


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Thanks Garrick. How are you holding up.

 I'm holding up well, bedrest isn't that bad especially since its Moderate bedrest... We just found out Monday we are having a girl... I had the feeling since I was 2 months. I'm a little relieved since I loss 2 boys and I think that deep down I'll never be able to carry a boy to term. 
I'm crossing my fingers that I make it to 24 weeks without anything happening... that's when I loss my son, I think if I get pass that point then i'll be able to relax more.


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Lizzie. Every positive post makes me feel a little better. Last night I think I had some braxton hicks bug two tall glasses of water made me feel a lot better. 

Garrick I know how you feel but mines is opposite. I wonder if I could ever carry a girl to term.


----------



## sham1

Hi girlies! Question to the ladies who have had a stitch removal before, can you have intercourse now? I know it can bring on labour but as I'm now classed as term, might ne willing to risk it, sorry for such a question but its been so long! I'm wondering about risk of infection mainly. Any knowledge appreciated, forgot to ask doc. Thx


----------



## HelenGee

Ha ha Sham, I clearly remember a chat on this thread with Jessabella who had just had her stitch removed. The midwife told her to dtd to induce labour. Apparently there are prostoglandins in sperm that can cause the cervix to ripen and bring on labour. I don't think it will do any harm! Congrats on your stitch removal. :happydance:

MA- you are really going through it. Isn't it odd what the body can do when pregnant! Looking forward to hearing your good news x

Rensben- Margot is absolutely beautiful, she looks like she has a really cheeky personality already. Well done you! X
Truth btold- I didn't get my stitch or progesterone til 21 weeks. I had cyclogest pessaries which I was advised would strengthen the cervix and calm the uterus from around 18 weeks onwards. Don't worry. Mine was a rescue stitch but the 2 things combined with bed rest got me to term. Good luck hun x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Last night was torcher. I had braxton hicks like crazy and of course because Amelia is transverse it's all in the upper belly REALLY TIGHT. it's pushing everything up so I have acid reflux which zantac isn't covering. The cold is horrible and I've been having lower back pressure. I woke Doug up every hour last night to massage it and put accupressure on it.

I'm honestly not sure I'll get to October 6th scheduled c-section. The lower back pressure is what I had with Jackson Jeffrey before the back labor came on. Since she's transverse if she decides to come it'll be an emergency c-section for obvious reasons. I'm just praying I get a handle on this cold before anything happens. I'm in a sense praying for a miracle!

Tomorrow's appointment will tell whether or not I'll be going in to the hospital since my blood pressure was over 140's the beginning of the week. A good outlook on things is that because I have a cold they'll give me a private room. :winkwink: :rofl: However I think we all know we recover better in our own home sleeping in our own beds. Hopefully all will be well with tomorrow's appointment and it will give me the weekend to recover! Darn cold!

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## sham1

Good luck MA! Thought I was dying of acid reflux yday!


----------



## cbl77

Good luck MA, can't wait to hear good news!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck MA!!! 

Afm..dh just gave me my first 17p injection. I hope it helps right now I'm on modified bedrest. I'm still allowed to go to my desk job and I only get out my chair to use the restroom. Come home and lay on the couch most of the evening before going to bed.


----------



## cbl77

Any news MA? Been thinking about you!
Truth I have been thinking about you too. The p17 aren't that bad bc it's such a quick injection.
I had weekly appt today and my cervix was measuring around 4.4cm long. My bp was raised slightly at 131/66, it's just higher than normal for me. I have had a really busy week and am just so tired so that could have something to do with it, right? My Dr said that they don't start to get concerned until it's over 140. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Susanah

Hi everyone
Glad to see everyone doing so well. 
We have made it to 22 weeks and the 20 week scan looked ok. 
Am so incredibly busy looking after Charlie and we are having our house extended... ! which is a bit chaotic ... but just wanted to check in and say that we are ok and say a massive good luck to MA and others approaching baby arrival time. 

This pregnancy is so different to the last one. I can honestly say that it is so so so much less stressful second time round - I mean after doing it once with a stitch - it seems so much more achievable. Im certainly not over confident, but I want to express how its such a different feeling mentally. Im still capable (and guilty) of getting into a right old mess and stressing out completely, but it happens occasionally rather than daily! The preoccupation with worry and the constant fear is not there. It gets me in bouts now and again, but its not a constant pounding in my head. 
This has been the worst week, as it is when I lost my first baby, but still it has been nowhere near as difficult as last time. 
Baby seems to be doing well, is a little small but hopefully she will catch up - and who knows if we have the correct dates... i doubt it !!
I know I have done all I can APART from rest... Don't think I have ever been so busy, active and tired ! and thats after years of working in the NHS.... but there is no option to rest so.... we are doing are best. Am so desperate for this baby to stay with us and am trying so hard to not let any niggles of doubt and worry get to me.

So thats where we are at. Good luck everyone. 
x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Well, my bp was high again today. The Dr. scheduled an Amnio for Tuesdays appointment if my bp is high again. That will tell if her lungs have matured. If they see protein in the urine they'll forgo the amnio and just schedule the c-section. What I got is that she doesn't want to wait the added week with potentially getting full blown pre-eclampsia. With my history she'd rather not risk anything further. SO, as it stands we may have Amelia next week sometime. I'm guess wed. or thurs.

I'm SO NERVOUS! I can't wait to hold her. She's been 10 years in the waiting. I think that's why I'm so nervous. All these emotions, all this love....wondering if I'll be a good mommy. I also don't have everything in order. 

I'm sure it will all work out well. I'll keep everyone posted after Tuesdays appointment. In the meantime, I'm taking the weekend to try to get rid of this cold. The leaking Adema I have will continue. The Dr. said it will get worse before it gets better because they'll be giving me lots of liquid through IV. :wacko: I can't imagine how heavy in water weight I'll be. I'm already feeling like a truck. At any rate, we may have a baby next week. Holy Cats! ((FAINT))


----------



## heychickie

MA, of course you'll be a good mommy, you already are! Hang in there, almost done!


----------



## sham1

MA as worried as you may be how exciting! I was wondering who would be first of the two of us. I'm just waiting and waiting at the moment. Baby is head down and partially engaged so lots of pressure and cervical twinges. Wishing you all the best and please keep us as up-to-date as possible xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sham1 said:


> MA as worried as you may be how exciting! I was wondering who would be first of the two of us. I'm just waiting and waiting at the moment. Baby is head down and partially engaged so lots of pressure and cervical twinges. Wishing you all the best and please keep us as up-to-date as possible xx

Would be kinda funny if we both had our babies the same day. :winkwink::flower:


----------



## sham1

Hat would


Mommy's Angel said:


> sham1 said:
> 
> 
> MA as worried as you may be how exciting! I was wondering who would be first of the two of us. I'm just waiting and waiting at the moment. Baby is head down and partially engaged so lots of pressure and cervical twinges. Wishing you all the best and please keep us as up-to-date as possible xx
> 
> Would be kinda funny if we both had our babies the same day. :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...

That would be weird but wonderful xx


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys :howdy:,

I was looking for other ladies with a cerclage and garrickbaby pointed me to the right direction. :flower:

Here's my story:

I conceived after 13 months and a chemical, with our first IUI attempt. I had a HSG scheduled in the middle of the cycle so wasn't trying, but then the doc saw what he thought was a 'really nice-looking follicle' and said we should have an IUI not to lose the cycle. Thankfully, we listened to him. :happydance:

My HSG failed, because the dye kept leaking out before it had the chance to travel to my tubes. The technician suggested possible IC. I was to go for laparoscopy to check tubes but doc said, let's do IUI first in case it saves us the money and trouble. :thumbup:

At 12 weeks, the doctor confirmed there was an opening in my cervix. He said it was small but he didn't want to take any risks or chances, and so I went in for a cerclage at 13w3d. I have no idea what kind of cerclage it was. They put me to sleep and when I woke up I was given a strong painkiller in the form of a depository. It was really uncomfortable for a couple of hours (to the point I said to DH 'you're carrying the next one' :haha:), but the pain was completely gone three hours after the operation. The first time I went to the loo, around that 3-hour timeframe, I almost screamed my lungs out from the sting, but the second time the sting had greatly improved. I had bleeding that gradually subsided, for 3-4 days.

At 15 weeks I went to check the cervix and doctor said it was all great. The advice I got was to go on with life as usual, just take it easy. I shouldn't walk for more than 10-15 minutes, no housework, and preferably no sex. I told him about the stairs in my house and he said no issue there, but I'm trying to limit my visits to the ground floor, where the kitchen is, to three a day. Luckily, I'm doing a PhD so I can work from home. Every time I feel tired I leave my desk, go lie down for a while or interchange with my armchair to do some reading.

Anyhow, apologies for the long post, I suspect this will be the thread I'll be visiting the most from now on. When I asked about statistics, the doctor initially said 99,5% success, but when I asked again he was firmer. He said there are no percentages. You either go for 0% or 100%. So I'm trying to be as optimistic as possible, but still cautious.

I hope we all have wonderful pregnancies and reach the end safely.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LaRockera said:


> Hi guys :howdy:,
> 
> I was looking for other ladies with a cerclage and garrickbaby pointed me to the right direction. :flower:
> 
> Here's my story:
> 
> I conceived after 13 months and a chemical, with our first IUI attempt. I had a HSG scheduled in the middle of the cycle so wasn't trying, but then the doc saw what he thought was a 'really nice-looking follicle' and said we should have an IUI not to lose the cycle. Thankfully, we listened to him. :happydance:
> 
> My HSG failed, because the dye kept leaking out before it had the chance to travel to my tubes. The technician suggested possible IC. I was to go for laparoscopy to check tubes but doc said, let's do IUI first in case it saves us the money and trouble. :thumbup:
> 
> At 12 weeks, the doctor confirmed there was an opening in my cervix. He said it was small but he didn't want to take any risks or chances, and so I went in for a cerclage at 13w3d. I have no idea what kind of cerclage it was. They put me to sleep and when I woke up I was given a strong painkiller in the form of a depository. It was really uncomfortable for a couple of hours (to the point I said to DH 'you're carrying the next one' :haha:), but the pain was completely gone three hours after the operation. The first time I went to the loo, around that 3-hour timeframe, I almost screamed my lungs out from the sting, but the second time the sting had greatly improved. I had bleeding that gradually subsided, for 3-4 days.
> 
> At 15 weeks I went to check the cervix and doctor said it was all great. The advice I got was to go on with life as usual, just take it easy. I shouldn't walk for more than 10-15 minutes, no housework, and preferably no sex. I told him about the stairs in my house and he said no issue there, but I'm trying to limit my visits to the ground floor, where the kitchen is, to three a day. Luckily, I'm doing a PhD so I can work from home. Every time I feel tired I leave my desk, go lie down for a while or interchange with my armchair to do some reading.
> 
> Anyhow, apologies for the long post, I suspect this will be the thread I'll be visiting the most from now on. When I asked about statistics, the doctor initially said 99,5% success, but when I asked again he was firmer. He said there are no percentages. You either go for 0% or 100%. So I'm trying to be as optimistic as possible, but still cautious.
> 
> I hope we all have wonderful pregnancies and reach the end safely.

Hi there :hi: and welcome! 

First I'd like to say I'm sorry for your losses. There are many of us in here with our own journey of loss and triumph. I gave birth preterm to my son 2 years ago and this little girl will most likely come by c-section next week at 38wks. :happydance: There are MANY good outcomes with the cerclage.

The good thing is you got it in the beginning at 13wks. MANY of us, including myself have had to fight for a preventative cerclage. In fact, mine refused but monitored me closely because I kept arguing with them. At 19wks I had my cerclage....It's when they admitted I had IC. Of course at 14wks they gave me progesterone injections for preterm labor because that's what they thought I had ....I believe it DID help to keep contractions at bay so my cervix wouldn't open too much and gave me time to encourage the Dr.'s for the stitch.

Lizzie and the other's who've been here and experience one or more times of cerclaging have a whole wealth of knowledge. You'll get on great in here!:thumbup:

The advice I was given in here was bed rest and LOTS of water. I believe that got me through the earlier phase until wk 28 when our babies get much bigger and it's a whole lot safer. I highly recommend bed rest for several weeks getting up for bathroom and limited times up and down the stairs as you've said. LOTS of water. It honestly does help a great deal!

If there be any hope, you have it in here. Several of us with losses have made it. There are some who just had their babies and those of us who are just about anytime now. It's a beautiful gift and I'm grateful to have the friendships and wisdom I've found in here. I believe God led me here to educate myself. Had I not learned about IC or fought for that cerclage and monitoring. I believe I would have lost our little Amelia at 22wks, the same time we lost Jackson Jeffrey. These bunch of women and their experiences have been a wealth of information....priceless in my opinion!

I pray you find solace in where you are and that you find yourself with a healthy happy child!:hugs::flower:


----------



## P_anxious

Hi have been reading this thread for weeks now felt so good to hear so many stories..
I am just a bit worried now-
Ihave a emergent cerclage in , put in at 21 weeks , now I am 26 weeks, on bedrest getting up for bathroom food only etc.
Later ultra sound showed everything was fine with 3.4 cm cervix and closed.
I had an orgasm - no sex and am afraid of something bad happening. Will this cause any issues?

Also I heard many ppl say here that Ic danger is till 26 weeks but also that rescue cerclages hold till 30 weeks? But by thn Ic issues should not cause problem rt

This is my first baby and I really want it to go fine


----------



## LaRockera

Mommy's Angel said:


> First I'd like to say I'm sorry for your losses. There are many of us in here with our own journey of loss and triumph. I gave birth preterm to my son 2 years ago and this little girl will most likely come by c-section next week at 38wks. :happydance: There are MANY good outcomes with the cerclage.
> 
> The good thing is you got it in the beginning at 13wks. MANY of us, including myself have had to fight for a preventative cerclage. In fact, mine refused but monitored me closely because I kept arguing with them. At 19wks I had my cerclage....It's when they admitted I had IC. Of course at 14wks they gave me progesterone injections for preterm labor because that's what they thought I had ....I believe it DID help to keep contractions at bay so my cervix wouldn't open too much and gave me time to encourage the Dr.'s for the stitch.
> 
> Lizzie and the other's who've been here and experience one or more times of cerclaging have a whole wealth of knowledge. You'll get on great in here!:thumbup:
> 
> The advice I was given in here was bed rest and LOTS of water. I believe that got me through the earlier phase until wk 28 when our babies get much bigger and it's a whole lot safer. I highly recommend bed rest for several weeks getting up for bathroom and limited times up and down the stairs as you've said. LOTS of water. It honestly does help a great deal!
> 
> If there be any hope, you have it in here. Several of us with losses have made it. There are some who just had their babies and those of us who are just about anytime now. It's a beautiful gift and I'm grateful to have the friendships and wisdom I've found in here. I believe God led me here to educate myself. Had I not learned about IC or fought for that cerclage and monitoring. I believe I would have lost our little Amelia at 22wks, the same time we lost Jackson Jeffrey. These bunch of women and their experiences have been a wealth of information....priceless in my opinion!
> 
> I pray you find solace in where you are and that you find yourself with a healthy happy child!:hugs::flower:

Oh, thank you so very much for this post. :hugs: 

The truth is, I did not have any losses apart from the chemical. This is my first baby, and a failed HSG suggested possible IC. I'm from Greece originally, living in the UK, and was in Greece when I got pregnant, with a private doctor. I got the impression that doctors there seem to encourage cerclages as I've met and heard of a surprising number of women that had it, some that unfortunately lost their babies, and some to prevent such losses like myself.

Now I'm back in the UK so got the house all on my own, but luckily have an amazing husband and my parents said they'd help with hiring someone to do the house chores (I'm a phd student, so broke :dohh:). 

Although I didn't have to go through the torture of a loss like many of you wonderful ladies, it took me 13 months and an IUI to conceive, and was caught between inconsistent diagnoses and had to change three doctors before I fell pregnant. So I'm terrified of losing my LO.

I have a big jug full of water by my side and avoid excessive activity. Is bending to put clothes in the washing machine dangerous? I just got back home and trying to put things in order, but every time I do something I feel guilty and terrified I may have caused something! :nope:

Anyhow, thank you for all the support. I think this thread is amazing.:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

P-anxious. I honestly don't know the answer to your questions so I'm going to leave that to the other ladies who may have more knowledge than I about the orgasm since I refrained from sex and don't get orgasms without stimulation. Same thing about the dangers of emergent cerclages you have asked. I'm sure someone will respond much better than I can. :winkwink:

LaRockera, Our little Amelia was also conceived by IUI at what I call the 11th hour! The medical staff were giving up after this last try and we ended up pregnant. What a blessing this was! As far as bending down to do the laundry. That is another question I'll leave for the others to answer. My husband took on ALL responsibilities of the home. Cooking, cleaning, washing clothes, etc. all on top of his full time job in cardiac care as an RN. We did win a house maid once a month so that was also helpful. Considering my 22wk preterm loss though, I was taking no chances and refused to bend over, lift, etc. The only times I walked up and down the stairs were to get to the Dr.'s or if I was in a crunch for dinner and had to use the microwave. 

We brought the tv upstairs to the bedroom and a friend gave us a dorm fridge. I have milk, salads, yogurt, fruit, cheese, pudding, etc. in there along with my water. It's been pretty convenient. We also had many people from church make meals for us and bring them over. 

I DO think that some of the other women did some basic things as well though. I'm thinking Rensben did some minor chores and so did Lizzie.....Maybe Helengee as well. Unsure about Susanah. I'm sure they'll pipe in though to answer.

In the meantime, your doing all you can and are being such a good protective mommy to your little one. :hugs:


----------



## P_anxious

Thanks MA ... Hopefully any likelihood of issues should be less as time elapses ...this week is moving so slow ... Don't know how I can make to 28 which is my next milestone ...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

P_anxious said:


> Thanks MA ... Hopefully any likelihood of issues should be less as time elapses ...this week is moving so slow ... Don't know how I can make to 28 which is my next milestone ...

When you get to 28wks, you'll start to breathe.:winkwink::flower:


----------



## LaRockera

Mommy's Angel said:


> LaRockera, Our little Amelia was also conceived by IUI at what I call the 11th hour! The medical staff were giving up after this last try and we ended up pregnant. What a blessing this was! As far as bending down to do the laundry. That is another question I'll leave for the others to answer. My husband took on ALL responsibilities of the home. Cooking, cleaning, washing clothes, etc. all on top of his full time job in cardiac care as an RN. We did win a house maid once a month so that was also helpful. Considering my 22wk preterm loss though, I was taking no chances and refused to bend over, lift, etc. The only times I walked up and down the stairs were to get to the Dr.'s or if I was in a crunch for dinner and had to use the microwave.
> 
> We brought the tv upstairs to the bedroom and a friend gave us a dorm fridge. I have milk, salads, yogurt, fruit, cheese, pudding, etc. in there along with my water. It's been pretty convenient. We also had many people from church make meals for us and bring them over.
> 
> I DO think that some of the other women did some basic things as well though. I'm thinking Rensben did some minor chores and so did Lizzie.....Maybe Helengee as well. Unsure about Susanah. I'm sure they'll pipe in though to answer.
> 
> In the meantime, your doing all you can and are being such a good protective mommy to your little one. :hugs:

You're amazing. Thank you so much. :hugs:

Husband also volunteered to do house chores, and the housemaid will be a big help. I think I'll just leave stuff like laundry to her from now on.

It's funny, every tummy ache or vaginal twinge I get I put down to the stitch, even though I know it's probably just normal pregnancy things. I need maternity tights and trousers already, and this week felt my LO for the first time. I'm not holding my breath to feel that fluttering again.


----------



## HelenGee

PA - welcome! I was in the same position as you, stitch in at 20 plus weeks and mine held until my stitch removal date of 35 weeks.

As for activity, I was horizontal all the time, too terrified to move, I only got up to go to appointments and the toilet. Please don't worry LR, you have so much better prospects given that your cerclage was placed early. You have to do whatever feels right for you. I'm sure you won't have done any harm? Are you on progesterone at all? I had this to strengthen the cervix and calm the uterus as I had an irritable uterus. 

Please take heart from the fact that the stitch does work. Good luck to you both xxx


----------



## LaRockera

HelenGee said:


> Please don't worry LR, you have so much better prospects given that your cerclage was placed early. You have to do whatever feels right for you. I'm sure you won't have done any harm? Are you on progesterone at all? I had this to strengthen the cervix and calm the uterus as I had an irritable uterus.
> 
> Please take heart from the fact that the stitch does work. Good luck to you both xxx

Thank you so much. You ladies are incredible. I think this is my thread from now on.

I was on progesterone supplements from the very beginning of my pregnancy and had to get injections throughout the first trimester. The night before and of the cerclage insertion I got two more, and then I was put on antibiotics for infections and uterine contractions. I had to stop them early as they made my HB go berserk, but doc advised me to keep them for future reference. I also have a good supply of injections in the house (poor DH had to assume midwife duties :haha:).

I think I'll try to be as careful as possible. Hubby said he'd do anything I wanted, and I'll be getting a housemaid once a week to help out. I checked for laptop trays today so that I won't have to be on my desk 24/7.

P_anxious, I think what the ladies say is very very encouraging, and I'm sure you'd do absolutely brilliant. The very best of luck!

Oh guys, can I ask something? I sometimes feel as if someone is pressing me down there. It started the week after my cerclage, the doctor saw me, said everything was fine, and I still get it from time to time. It kind of expands to my lower stomach. Do you have that also? Is it something to worry about? Or is it normal at my stage of pregnancy?

Apologies for all the long posts. I'm a bit of a jabberer... :blush:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LR, I'm unsure about the pushing down there. I think you may be experiencing pressure which I did and I think many of us have. I've had the pressure for awhile and think it's normal if that's what your feeling. :winkwink:


----------



## P_anxious

LR thts rt ... The ladies here are inspiring..

Had doctors appnt today .. She said I can walk for 10 min aftereals yay!


----------



## LaRockera

P_anxious said:


> LR thts rt ... The ladies here are inspiring..
> 
> Had doctors appnt today .. She said I can walk for 10 min aftereals yay!

Yay! I was told the same. 10-min walks are fine, but no more than that.

I'm now monitoring my water intake. Sooo important (and sooo hard, since I had to be chased to drink so far. :haha:) I now have a jug by my desk and watch the levels go down.


----------



## truthbtold

Hey ladies. Is it true that once you shop the 17p shots it can trigger labor?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

truthbtold said:


> Hey ladies. Is it true that once you shop the 17p shots it can trigger labor?

Well, "technically yes". However it doesn't always. There are some who've gone until a week after the shots were stopped. I have to say I'm 38wks and I stopped my injections at 35wks 5dys and they also took my stitch out at the same time because it was almost 36wks. I'm still holding pretty darn good. If it weren't for the blood pressure issues or the fact that Amelia is still breech, I think I'd probably go to term or maybe even pass it by a week or so.:winkwink:

It all depends on your body. It seems as though both the stitch in conjunction with the injections REALLY work for me. It will let my mind rest at ease for the next pregnancy if God so wills!


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> truthbtold said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Is it true that once you shop the 17p shots it can trigger labor?
> 
> Well, "technically yes". However it doesn't always. There are some who've gone until a week after the shots were stopped. I have to say I'm 38wks and I stopped my injections at 35wks 5dys and they also took my stitch out at the same time because it was almost 36wks. I'm still holding pretty darn good. If it weren't for the blood pressure issues or the fact that Amelia is still breech, I think I'd probably go to term or maybe even pass it by a week or so.:winkwink:
> 
> It all depends on your body. It seems as though both the stitch in conjunction with the injections REALLY work for me. It will let my mind rest at ease for the next pregnancy if God so wills!Click to expand...

MA when is your appt at the hospital? I have an appt next week Thursday where I think they may discuss induction as I think they don't want me to go past my due date due to the placenta abruption last year! Scary! Exciting!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

My appointment with the perinatal center is tomorrow. Depending on my bp and whether they spot protein in the urine, they may send me straight away or re-schedule the c-section before the end of the week. :wacko: SO nervous! Technically my c-section date is scheduled for October 6th if she didn't turn from breech which she still hasn't.

I have an amnio scheduled for 9am tomorrow to check if her lungs are developed. I'd rather NOT have it. But the only way they'll do that is if they actually see protein in my urine and then they'll forgo the amnio and stick me straight in the hospital. Mind you, I still have the darn cold too. :wacko: So we could have Amelia any day now...though I AM praying for her to miraculously turn...my bp would shape up and she'd come in October vaginally. :lol: Seems it's Gods will for her to be by c-section though as it's safer for her. I'm a peace with that. :winkwink:


----------



## LaRockera

MA, I wish you all the very very best for these last weeks of your pregnancy. I'm sending my good thoughts and wishes in waves, hon! :hugs:


----------



## sham1

MA, gosh! It's all systems go for you, wishing you all the best hun! May well be you before me then, please keep us as up-to-date as you can. xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies! :hugs: We'll keep you updated! :thumbup:


----------



## LaRockera

Guys, can I ask you something?

I'm 16 weeks tomorrow, and I get clear discharge, the kind I've been having throughout my whole pregnancy so far. It does increase as I drink water. It's normal right? As well as the pinches and backaches and everythings in this stage.

I tend to analyse everything in conjunction to the cerclage, while I know they may very well be normal pregnancy symptoms. :wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh yeah! Discharge is very normal. In fact, you may get more as you get into second and third trimester. Clear is very normal though. :winkwink: You'll get different twinges too. It differs for each person. I know I had some and every time I had a different symptom I'd come running to the ladies here all freaked out. It was quite normal. If you have a stitch in, you'll KNOW If something goes wrong. You'll feel tearing which will hurt and actually see blood. I felt a lot of pulling twinges but never had any problems at all. As Lizzie has shared, she had two big boys in there and the stitch held very well for her. It's a testimony of how well the stitch works!


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you so much. I truly wish you all the very very best, especially after what you've been through.

Please keep us posted. We'd like to share your joy when the time comes!

:hugs:


----------



## cbl77

MA saying many prayers for you tomorrow! How long has your bp been up and what has it been? I am guessing that you have not had protein in your urine as of this point? So exciting that you may meet your little miracle tomorrow.
LaRockera~yes I have had discharge thus far and sometimes it is really light and then other days it is heavier almost like it builds up and comes out all in 1 day, sorry tmi.
Do any of you ladies have any ideas for helping back pain? I have lots of upper back pain in between my shoulder blades and it is killing me. I have used all the things my Dr told me, Biofreeze, heating pad and they help for a very short time and then the pain is back. I am grateful that it is upper and not lower because lower concerns my Dr's but ugghhh this pain is awful


----------



## sham1

LaRockera said:


> Guys, can I ask you something?
> 
> I'm 16 weeks tomorrow, and I get clear discharge, the kind I've been having throughout my whole pregnancy so far. It does increase as I drink water. It's normal right? As well as the pinches and backaches and everythings in this stage.
> 
> I tend to analyse everything in conjunction to the cerclage, while I know they may very well be normal pregnancy symptoms. :wacko:

Hi Larockera, just a quick hello and yes discharge is pretty normal, I used to get a clear one after waking up in the morning and standing for a while, went to labour ward and had it checked. All was fine, was not my waters as I had first worried. Doc explained that discharge is pretty normal and even more so with a stitch. You can always get it checked if its really worrying you but sure its fine x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

cbl77 said:


> MA saying many prayers for you tomorrow! How long has your bp been up and what has it been? I am guessing that you have not had protein in your urine as of this point? So exciting that you may meet your little miracle tomorrow.
> LaRockera~yes I have had discharge thus far and sometimes it is really light and then other days it is heavier almost like it builds up and comes out all in 1 day, sorry tmi.
> Do any of you ladies have any ideas for helping back pain? I have lots of upper back pain in between my shoulder blades and it is killing me. I have used all the things my Dr told me, Biofreeze, heating pad and they help for a very short time and then the pain is back. I am grateful that it is upper and not lower because lower concerns my Dr's but ugghhh this pain is awful

I am considered pre-pre-eclampsic. I have actually had protein in my urine a couple times but very minimal.

It started wk 34. my bp is usually in the 116/60 or so. It started going to 138 at 34wks and the past two it's been between 144 and 149 over 79 or sometimes 89. 

They don't want you over 140 and the bottom number they don't want over 90. I also have terrible water retention in my feet, ankles, legs and lower abdomen is about 3 times it's size and leaking. It's gross honestly. I've never seen anything like it! A friend of mine told me during her c-section that once her Dr. cut through the water came soaring out. Ewww ((faint))


Back pain, I had it lower back and middle as well as neck. The lower and between the shoulder blades were the worst for me. In the earlier trimesters I stood back to shower and let the heat take care of the muscle. Then my husband rubbed it at night. I also started using a pillow under my back at night to sleep, one between the legs, and one propped under my neck. 

Once you get to 36wks, you can start going to a chiropractor. I HIGHLY recommend it! Make sure you go to one that's specifically trained for prenatal. Go to ICPA to find a prenatal chiropractor in your area. Most women can go early on, but I feel if your high risk, you want to wait until your pregnancy is less risky. 

prenatal massage at 28wks or later...they'll do deep tissue massage which will help a great deal...Deep tissue massage CAN cause you to go into labor so it's ALWAYS good to wait until your last few weeks. IT's lovely though.:winkwink: 

I've had chiropractic treatment and it helped align my back nicely....she even worked on my round ligament tissue which is one reason I think my daughter is having issues turning. I could use a couple more treatments but there's no time! 

Try the hot shower to relieve your muscles and have hubby rub gently the back muscles that are bothering you. Nothing too deep though because you don't want preterm labor. Just a nice touch. The heat from the shower should soften the muscle tissue enough to lightly massage the tense muscles. Later, chiropractic care can do wonders!


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck today MA!


----------



## jennwitt

hi gals! MA and Sham - very excited you are so close - yeah!

I have my final check today to see if I am dilating.....if not too much, they will discharge me from the hospital tomorrow. Have been here eight weeks today! Very much ready to go home and re-join my family before baby comes. My CL has held the last 3 weeks around 8mm with no stitch. I do not have any BH and have been on 17P since week 24.....prob continue until week 35. Breathing easier having reached 32 weeks! Can't wait to see how long my little bit of cervix can hold out! I guess they will not be checking it anymore and just wait until I begin having changes, signaling labor....

thank you for all of the encouraging stories and wisdom - it helps so much!! xoxo:thumbup:


----------



## cbl77

Jennwitt~yay for going home tomorrow!!! You really have made it so far especially with the little bit of cervix you had but you must have really good Dr's that didn't give up no matter what! You are almost there and I am so excited for you


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Bp was high again so they did the amnio. I actually got the Dr. I LIKE and he was hillarious. Didn't hurt, was quick but messy. :rofl: He's a great Dr. though and made it light-hearted. :winkwink:

We thought we wouldn't hear back until 4pm but they called at 115pm to tell us Amelia's lungs are mature and they scheduled our c-section for 730am on Thursday the 29th. I tried to con them into waiting until Sat. October the first but nobody wanted to come in on a Saturday. :shrug: Don't know why! :shrug: :rofl:

I had some pretty intense contractions so they kept me in the office for awhile to be sure I wasn't going into labor. They check my cervix....FULLY CLOSED. What a testimony to how great the cerclage and 17P injections work. I'll be REALLY confident next pregnancy...though not too cocky. Nothing is ever guaranteed. Maybe just a bit more joyful of a new pregnancy and not so neurotic! :thumbup:

At any rate, baby Amelia will be here thursday.:happydance: Can't believe it. We've waited 10 years for this little girl and all of a sudden we're two days away from holding her. :cry: My cup runneth over!


----------



## truthbtold

Awww thats great news. I hope I get a little girl one day. This is baby boy number 3 for me, we lost our little girl last december, I still have my days of shoulda, woulda, coulda known something was wrong with my cervix. We plan to try one more time...we must be insane lol 

I cant wait to read your birth story and see pics.


----------



## ErinMayasmum

How exciting MA! Will be thinking about you on Thursday! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

truthbtold said:


> Awww thats great news. I hope I get a little girl one day. This is baby boy number 3 for me, we lost our little girl last december, I still have my days of shoulda, woulda, coulda known something was wrong with my cervix. We plan to try one more time...we must be insane lol
> 
> I cant wait to read your birth story and see pics.

I understand. Jackson was a boy. I wanted another boy. We have LOTS of girls in the family and they're so intense and animated that I wasn't sure I wanted a little girl.

Thing is, when we found out we were having Amelia I began to see why this was Gods will. Nobody could replace Jackson. In fact, Doug and I are quite emotional at Amelia's birth and the intense feeling of missing our son we had for only 25 minutes. I think having a girl this time around is Gods way of helping us heal. How much harder would it have been to have another boy knowing we were missing our dear sweet boy? :shrug: While the emotions of his loss are still here...we are excited for someone different. She'll bring just as much joy and I think having a girl this time around will keep from always wondering or missing our Jackson had we had a boy this time around. I DO still pray we have a boy next time, but I'm certainly glad things turned out different than I wanted them to.  I have a beautiful baby girl on the way and I can share with her a dear little memory of her brother born too early that she will see again one day in heaven.

Until then, I believe she was meant to be born at this time and place so we wouldn't have a constant reminder of a boy in the house to watch grow and wonder about the same milestones Jackson would have surpassed. Just makes more sense and says a whole lot about the mercy of God to give us a girl so we could honor our little boy who was lost and then one day have another boy that we won't relate to our lost son. If that makes any bit of sense to anyone.


----------



## truthbtold

Thats such a great way of looking at it. And with me getting pregnant again just four months after losing McKinley its best it is a boy because I am still grieving her loss. Thanks for your post made me feel better :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

MA - huge congrats, wishing you the very best of luck. You deserve this, enjoy every second xxx
Cbl- glad you're ok too. Did you ask about discharge? I had a crazy amount, it used to collect overnight then gloop out, it was either White and a bit thick, or thin and watery. I went to the labour ward about once per week to have it checked as it constantly freaked me out. It was all fine, no infection, no bugs, just the stitch and my body keeping my insides clean I think. Take care xx

Jennwitt- so good to hear you're doing so well, well done! Feels good to pass the milestones- all should be fine now, just hang on as long as you can. Btw, I was born at 34 weeks, no problems at all, just kept in for obs for a week! Hurray!

Hey truth- hope you're ok too, you're doing so well. Thinking of you x

Sham - hurray! So excited for you! Keep us posted xx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cbl77

MA~ so so so excited for you and you said it right that this probably is part of God's grace for you and your husband. Oh my goodness I can't imagine how your heart is going to feel on Thurs and how filled with love you are going to feel. Please post pics as soon as you can.
Helen~ my Dr has checked me several times for infection because I have had yellowish discharge but everytime it has come back clean, knock on wood. It does freak me out though.
Truth~ how are you doing? You are 25 weeks now, yay!!! How old are your other 2 boys? I can't remember, is your cerclage preventative or rescue? What is your length and how often are you checked?


----------



## truthbtold

I have a preventative cerclage placed at 12 weeks. My cervix length dropped from 3.47cm to 2cm in three weeks so instead of my biweekly appointments I now go every week and just added 17p shots. How is your cervix holding up?


----------



## truthbtold

Oh my boys are 9,and 2.


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh MA brilliant news! Thursday is d-day then hun, absolutely thrilled for you :hugs: Your journey has been a long and at times arduous one, and you are so deserving of your little baby. Good luck with everything chick, you're about to have your lives changed forever and it's great!!! We're on holiday at the moment so my Internet access is only occasional, but will be checking in Thursday to hear your news. Knew you could do it darling xxx

Thinking of you all ladies, sorry if I haven't replied as I should, this holiday is exhausting and I'm missing my computer :( Will be back to normal from Sunday xxx


----------



## sham1

jennwitt said:


> hi gals! MA and Sham - very excited you are so close - yeah!
> 
> I have my final check today to see if I am dilating.....if not too much, they will discharge me from the hospital tomorrow. Have been here eight weeks today! Very much ready to go home and re-join my family before baby comes. My CL has held the last 3 weeks around 8mm with no stitch. I do not have any BH and have been on 17P since week 24.....prob continue until week 35. Breathing easier having reached 32 weeks! Can't wait to see how long my little bit of cervix can hold out! I guess they will not be checking it anymore and just wait until I begin having changes, signaling labor....
> 
> thank you for all of the encouraging stories and wisdom - it helps so much!! xoxo:thumbup:

Thanks Jennwitt! Glad all is holding up well for you. Enjoy the time at home with your family.


----------



## jennwitt

Mommy's Angel - can sense the loving anticipation in your posts - I know we will feel the same way! Very happy for you!

Got the all-clear to head home. I was very nervous about my first manual exam since in about 10 weeks. It was quick and I found out I am 1.5cm dilated, 90%effaced (thin cervix -knew that!) and baby is low and fully engaged! It could still be weeks, since I am still doing the 17p and have no contractions......or he could come very soon....now praying for 10 more days so they won't stop my labor (after 34 weeks)....

My family will pack me up and take me to our new home to wait for baby Luke's arrival....very excited!!! xoxo


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Bp was high again so they did the amnio. I actually got the Dr. I LIKE and he was hillarious. Didn't hurt, was quick but messy. :rofl: He's a great Dr. though and made it light-hearted. :winkwink:
> 
> We thought we wouldn't hear back until 4pm but they called at 115pm to tell us Amelia's lungs are mature and they scheduled our c-section for 730am on Thursday the 29th. I tried to con them into waiting until Sat. October the first but nobody wanted to come in on a Saturday. :shrug: Don't know why! :shrug: :rofl:
> 
> I had some pretty intense contractions so they kept me in the office for awhile to be sure I wasn't going into labor. They check my cervix....FULLY CLOSED. What a testimony to how great the cerclage and 17P injections work. I'll be REALLY confident next pregnancy...though not too cocky. Nothing is ever guaranteed. Maybe just a bit more joyful of a new pregnancy and not so neurotic! :thumbup:
> 
> At any rate, baby Amelia will be here thursday.:happydance: Can't believe it. We've waited 10 years for this little girl and all of a sudden we're two days away from holding her. :cry: My cup runneth over!

MA, sooo exciting! Wishing you all the best x

I'm one week post stitch removal and nothing! Only 2 weeks till due date, hoping baby will start showing some signs he wants to come out! ;-)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sham1 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Bp was high again so they did the amnio. I actually got the Dr. I LIKE and he was hillarious. Didn't hurt, was quick but messy. :rofl: He's a great Dr. though and made it light-hearted. :winkwink:
> 
> We thought we wouldn't hear back until 4pm but they called at 115pm to tell us Amelia's lungs are mature and they scheduled our c-section for 730am on Thursday the 29th. I tried to con them into waiting until Sat. October the first but nobody wanted to come in on a Saturday. :shrug: Don't know why! :shrug: :rofl:
> 
> I had some pretty intense contractions so they kept me in the office for awhile to be sure I wasn't going into labor. They check my cervix....FULLY CLOSED. What a testimony to how great the cerclage and 17P injections work. I'll be REALLY confident next pregnancy...though not too cocky. Nothing is ever guaranteed. Maybe just a bit more joyful of a new pregnancy and not so neurotic! :thumbup:
> 
> At any rate, baby Amelia will be here thursday.:happydance: Can't believe it. We've waited 10 years for this little girl and all of a sudden we're two days away from holding her. :cry: My cup runneth over!
> 
> MA, sooo exciting! Wishing you all the best x
> 
> I'm one week post stitch removal and nothing! Only 2 weeks till due date, hoping baby will start showing some signs he wants to come out! ;-)Click to expand...

The Dr. said about my cervix "that sucker is still closed....not even dilating" :rofl: Love that one Dr. I hardly ever get him. Had she not been breech, we may have gone over I think. Shows the stitch and 17P really worked like a charm!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## garrickbaby

MA- your journey is such an inspiration to me. Hopefully, the cerclage, 17p shot and bedrest will do the trick for me. It just seems like Feb is sooooooo far away.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh I hear you! If you ask Lizzie, and all the gals in here who just had their babies, I was a basket case and have been pretty neurotic throughout this pregnancy. Always having that loss in the back of my head made it very hard to trust anyone or any procedure. I think this experience has helped me gain some confidence for the next time I'm pregnant. I hope to actually be able to ENJOY the pregnancy instead of worry and fight for advocacy. 

I can now say with experience that the stitch DOES work and the 17P injections help in conjunction just as the studies have shown. Like I said, I'm 38 weeks and the stitch was taken out at 35wks 5dys and the injections stopped the same day. My cervix is CLOSED! So it's amazing to know that my fear that once they cut the stitch she'd fall out wasn't at all what happened. She stayed put and though she's transverse, there was a whole lot of room left. 

I'm assuming that too was by the grace of God that my uterus was heart shaped. Maybe that's what helped to keep her from going down too soon too. :shrug: 

February seems a ways away, but it'll be here before you know it. You have an excellent combination and as long as you continue to take it easy and drink the water you'll be doing just fine! :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## P_anxious

Congrats MA! I can't wait to hear the good news ! 

One more success story to gv us hope for those still on the journey


----------



## knmum

Hi ladies,
Mind if I join you? I just done a rescue cerclage last fri at 17+4 as I lost my little angel in March due to pprom. So they keep a close eye on me when I went for check up on Thurs they scan me internal and found that my cervix was dilated 1cm. And admitted to hospital that day and stitches the next day. Was on total bedrest in the hospital for 2 days discharged on Monday.
So when I was out on mon I tried to get the cyclogest from the pharmacy and damn...they dun have it so I have to wait for the next day. Went down again the following day and again they dun have it. Say will have it today, I am still waiting for their call to collect it. 
I am just wondering is it ok to miss a day of cyclogest. As yesterday, after driving around to get the medicine i didn't get and collected my kids as well. I felt like the pressure below is very high and very uncomfortable as if I will burst anytime, it was so tight. I quickly went and rest in bed after that I felt better. Is that normal after a cerclage? I am so worried everyday as I do not want this to happened again. Coz I already lost one at 20 wks.


----------



## sham1

knmum said:


> Hi ladies,
> Mind if I join you? I just done a rescue cerclage last fri at 17+4 as I lost my little angel in March due to pprom. So they keep a close eye on me when I went for check up on Thurs they scan me internal and found that my cervix was dilated 1cm. And admitted to hospital that day and stitches the next day. Was on total bedrest in the hospital for 2 days discharged on Monday.
> So when I was out on mon I tried to get the cyclogest from the pharmacy and damn...they dun have it so I have to wait for the next day. Went down again the following day and again they dun have it. Say will have it today, I am still waiting for their call to collect it.
> I am just wondering is it ok to miss a day of cyclogest. As yesterday, after driving around to get the medicine i didn't get and collected my kids as well. I felt like the pressure below is very high and very uncomfortable as if I will burst anytime, it was so tight. I quickly went and rest in bed after that I felt better. Is that normal after a cerclage? I am so worried everyday as I do not want this to happened again. Coz I already lost one at 20 wks.

Hi Knmum,

Welcome to the forum. Firstly sorry to hear of your loss. I also lost a son last year at 20 weeks. I don't think missing a few days of cyclogest should cause any problem but perhaps if they are stalling too much after that you could try another pharmacy?

I'm not 100% about your pressure but I would definitely advise that you have it checked out for your own peace of mind if anything. Are they going to be checking your cervix every 2 weeks do you know? I've had lots of pressure and twinges since I had mine in at 21 weeks but its held strong and I'm now 38 weeks and stitch was removed a week ago.


----------



## knmum

hi sham1,
The pharmacy rang me earlier on and said it will be here in the afternoon but I am not so sure about. I will ring other places to check in advance to see they have it or not. Dun want to really drive around in town to look for it.
As for the pressure, it have subside and feeling much better now I just rest whenever i can. I am seeing the doc tomorrow and she said she check again tomorrow see how the stitches progress and if its good i will see her every 2 weeks if not every wk.
Really glad for you must be hard as well to worry all the time do you? as I read some of the post here, alot of them went all the way and hopefully I will too, one thing I am glad is that I have plenty of kicks from the baby at 18+2 hope each wk will pass quicker


----------



## LaRockera

MA, reading your story gave me goosebumps. As a new member on this thread and one that hasn't been following your difficult journey from the beginning (I've started reading the thread from page 1 but it may take me a while to get through all these endless pages), reading those three paragraphs made me realise what a strong and brave person you are, and how much you deserve happiness. I wish you all well honey, I wish nothing but joy and happiness for the rest of your life.

To you, and all the other ladies here that are mourning for the loss of a cherished one.


----------



## heychickie

MA - congratulations on Amelia's impending arrival! I hope to be welcoming my rainbow baby in February, but will always miss Grayson as you do Jackson. 

I had an appt to check on the stitch and cervix this morning. All is well, cervix measuring 4.47 cm with the stitch. I was told that since I work from a computer, sitting all day, I could continue for now, on condition that may change, but that I shouldn't go shopping for hours, and shouldn't be doing the grocery shopping. Back in 3 weeks to check again.*I am 19w 6d today, and Grayson was born at 24w 1d last October 31. Stitch has been in since 12w 5d.


----------



## truthbtold

Heychickie, you cervix is looking great, I had 3.47cm at 19/20 weeks.


----------



## knmum

hi ladies, 
just wondering are there days that you feel as if have no stitches at all. Coz today it have been weird as in I dun feel much pressure like last 2 nights some stretches but not as bad. But then again no pressure is good isn't it? Is like if I dun feel the pressure I will be worried if any water leaking wat is going on inside. And if I feel pressure I am sure that at least its ok haha am I weird or what?!


----------



## LaRockera

I don't really feel my stitches. :shrug: All the pressure I've been feeling has been on my actual pelvis, as if someone is pressing my uterus with an open palm, but I don't feel my cervix heavy. I do get occasional backache but the girls said it's absolutely normal.

One thing that made me frown today, I went for a number2 :blush: and when I wiped I had like watery drops on my hand, but haven't felt anything since then, and my discharge is the usual clear/whitish stuff that tends to build up with water intake.


----------



## truthbtold

I cant feel my stitches either, its like there not even there. I get achy from sitting too long or when my bladder is really full I feel pressure but thats about it.


----------



## knmum

i dun really feel the stitches either but just today not much pressure at all. What does it mean? I have been lying alot today maybe the cervix moved up?


----------



## LaRockera

Guys, can I ask you something as I'm going insane here? :wacko:
Please forgive my insanity.

So like I said, I went for a number2 this morning, and when I wiped from forth to back there were a couple of clear watery droplets on my wrist. Odourless.

Haven't felt anything since then, apart from my usual daily discharge which I had since the beginning.

Shall I panic or not? If it was amniotic fluid, would it keep running consistently? I don't have to use a pad, I don't have any more or less discharge than a usual day.

What do you think?


----------



## truthbtold

If it was amnotic fluid I think it would be more. With my Angel baby I contanstly felt damp/wet and I was leaking fluid slowly. It may just be watery discharge


----------



## LaRockera

truthbtold said:


> If it was amnotic fluid I think it would be more. With my Angel baby I contanstly felt damp/wet and I was leaking fluid slowly. It may just be watery discharge

Thank you, and I'm so sorry for your loss, honey. 

I seem to have a lot of watery cm from the beginning of this pregnancy so in that sense it hasn't gotten any worse. I will keep monitoring. x


----------



## cbl77

Larockera it probably was just discharge or maybe even a little urine? I have found that the further along I get when I have to go pee I have to go right then or I may have a little tiny trickle. Baby girl was kicking me in the bladder last night and I had to get up several times to go.
Truth~ so far my cervix is measuring anywhere from 4.4cm to 4.7cm , depends on who is measuring. I just pray every week that it will keep holding up but I know how fast it can change.
Sham~ you still hanging in there? Or rather is baby still hanging in there? Do you know what you are having? I guess I didn't realize that your cerclage was rescue. Have you been on bedrest and what was your cervix measuring before cerclage came out? 
It is so nice to hear all these success stories and I hope in Jan I am adding to them!


----------



## sham1

cbl77 said:


> Larockera it probably was just discharge or maybe even a little urine? I have found that the further along I get when I have to go pee I have to go right then or I may have a little tiny trickle. Baby girl was kicking me in the bladder last night and I had to get up several times to go.
> Truth~ so far my cervix is measuring anywhere from 4.4cm to 4.7cm , depends on who is measuring. I just pray every week that it will keep holding up but I know how fast it can change.
> Sham~ you still hanging in there? Or rather is baby still hanging in there? Do you know what you are having? I guess I didn't realize that your cerclage was rescue. Have you been on bedrest and what was your cervix measuring before cerclage came out?
> It is so nice to hear all these success stories and I hope in Jan I am adding to them!

Hey cbl, still here waiting! Yes mine was rescue, didn't dilate but went down to 1cm at its lowest. No bed rest the whole time except for 1 week after it came out and even then I didn't stick it rigidly. Funny thing is that my cervix actually lengthened to 3.5cm after the stitch and progesterone pessaries. Went down a little towards the end (about 2.5cm) at 32 weeks but wasn't measured again after that. Held till 37 weeks though and was fine and has now been removed, just waiting for Mr Man to show up (yep a boy!). What are you having hun?

I'm sure you will be adding to the success stories in January just keep the faith, how are you getting on? x


----------



## truthbtold

It would be great if everyone would add there stats for cervical length after the 20th week until there cerclage was removed. I have been searching the internet hard trying to see how things usually work out after week 20, thats when most of the shortening with the cerclage seems to kick in.

Cbl77, your numbers look great!


----------



## cbl77

Sham ~we are having a baby girl and so so excited! Her name is going to be Neelie Grace, Grace was my twin, Harper's middle name so we knew we wanted her to have Harper's middle name and if it was a boy he was going to have Brody's middle name which was William. I will be 24 weeks on Sat and I am hoping that the next 4 weeks will fly by because I really think I will be able to breathe once I reach 28 weeks. I am feeling well except horrible mid/upper back pain. Ugghhh it is awful but I will do and put up with whatever it takes to get her here safe and sound. I am still working just 3.5 days wk as a dental hygienist so I sit down a lot of the day. Hoping to work until the end because we don't have paid time off except for a couple weeks/yr. That's what I get for working for a very small dental practice.

Truth~ I think that I may add when my cervix was placed and measurements to my profile because it would be helpful.


----------



## HelenGee

La Rockera- for your own peace of mind, I would get the discharge checked out, but I had exactly the same thing. I was always at the labour ward getting swabs done and having manual checks for leaking amniotic fluid. Not the best idea to keep having speculums but I was so worried when it happened. 

It always happened after a bowel movement, I would get a little rush of clear liquid that I would feel dribble out. It was just normal for me with a stitch. My consultant said that she would get my stitch out as early as was safe as the discharge was driving me insane with worry. As a result it was removed as planned at 35 weeks so I could relax! 

At one of the checks a new midwife helped with the speculum and asked my consultant about the discharge as it did have a watery content to it. My doc said that amniotic fluid would flood the speculum if it were leaking, also that your underwear would feel properly wet, not just a a few drops, it would run off your hands etc. The fact that it formed drops suggests that it was slightly gloopier than amnio. As I realised when my membranes ruptured, amnio is very very thin water, it just doesn't stop running once it starts. It is possible to leak fluid, but this doesn't sound likely from what you've said.

This was one of the things that had me frequently in bits. I must've gone to the hospital at least once per week with this, by the end of the pregnancy, ihad notes for 12 visits with discharge/suspected ruptured membranes!

Please don't worry, I know how a check made me feel a bit better, but you and your doc have to balance the risk of checking too much and introducing infection.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

HelenGee said:


> La Rockera- for your own peace of mind, I would get the discharge checked out, but I had exactly the same thing. I was always at the labour ward getting swabs done and having manual checks for leaking amniotic fluid. Not the best idea to keep having speculums but I was so worried when it happened.
> 
> It always happened after a bowel movement, I would get a little rush of clear liquid that I would feel dribble out. It was just normal for me with a stitch. My consultant said that she would get my stitch out as early as was safe as the discharge was driving me insane with worry. As a result it was removed as planned at 35 weeks so I could relax!
> 
> At one of the checks a new midwife helped with the speculum and asked my consultant about the discharge as it did have a watery content to it. My doc said that amniotic fluid would flood the speculum if it were leaking, also that your underwear would feel properly wet, not just a a few drops, it would run off your hands etc. The fact that it formed drops suggests that it was slightly gloopier than amnio. As I realised when my membranes ruptured, amnio is very very thin water, it just doesn't stop running once it starts. It is possible to leak fluid, but this doesn't sound likely from what you've said.
> 
> This was one of the things that had me frequently in bits. I must've gone to the hospital at least once per week with this, by the end of the pregnancy, ihad notes for 12 visits with discharge/suspected ruptured membranes!
> 
> Please don't worry, I know how a check made me feel a bit better, but you and your doc have to balance the risk of checking too much and introducing infection.
> :hugs::hugs:

Oh thank you so much. :hugs: I feel a bit like an idiot suddenly appearing here and start bombing you guys with questions, I'm sorry.

I didn't have any proper leakage since then. I do feel wet from time to time down there but I think it may just be watery discharge, that's what it feels like. I had loads of water today so maybe this increases the normal discharge? My panties is pretty dry, you know, it gets wet like with regular cm and then dries out.

I feel better now. I'll monitor it over the next few days and if it keeps going I'll call my doctor.

Thank you again.


----------



## sham1

cbl77 said:


> Sham ~we are having a baby girl and so so excited! Her name is going to be Neelie Grace, Grace was my twin, Harper's middle name so we knew we wanted her to have Harper's middle name and if it was a boy he was going to have Brody's middle name which was William. I will be 24 weeks on Sat and I am hoping that the next 4 weeks will fly by because I really think I will be able to breathe once I reach 28 weeks. I am feeling well except horrible mid/upper back pain. Ugghhh it is awful but I will do and put up with whatever it takes to get her here safe and sound. I am still working just 3.5 days wk as a dental hygienist so I sit down a lot of the day. Hoping to work until the end because we don't have paid time off except for a couple weeks/yr. That's what I get for working for a very small dental practice.
> 
> Truth~ I think that I may add when my cervix was placed and measurements to my profile because it would be helpful.

CBL - congrats on your baby girl Neelie and what lovely reasons for the name :thumbup:

Yes I found every 4 weeks I was able to loosen up just that little bit more. Back pain was terrible for me as I'm carrying so low but you're right, we often so grateful to be experiencing a healthy pregnancy we tend not to mind so much. I took my maternity leave pretty early so I've now moved house and bought all baby stuff and I'm soooo bored. All the best and god willing, I should have an announcement and some photos to be sharing with you all soon. Do keep us all posted with how your getting on.

Hey truth, how are ya?

My measurements:

20 weeks - 2.5cm
21 weeks - 1.4cm
22 weeks 1cm and stitch placed and progesterone pessaries
23 weeks - 2.8cm
25 weeks - 3cm
28 weeks - 3.5cm
32 weeks - 2.5cm

No measurements taken since!

All, I notice this forum is really active past few days and just want to say it's so lovely to know we're all here for each other at the click of a button:hugs: and as I approach the end of my pregnancy just want to say thanks to you all xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks for adding your measurements Sham. At what point did you go on bedrest?


----------



## sham1

truthbtold said:


> Thanks for adding your measurements Sham. At what point did you go on bedrest?

only for a few days after the stitch was placed after that i was back to commuting across the city by train for work!


----------



## LaRockera

I called my doctor's today and talked to the midwife. She said that if I was leaking amniotic fluid I'd know. She said I'd either have water running down my legs, or, if I was leaking slowly, it'd be constant and my underwear would be properly wet, as if I had poured tab water on. Like HelenGee said, really.

All I feel is a bit moist down there, but nothing running straight out of me. I'm thinking, I've put some Refresh gel down there two days ago (do you have that? I bought it from Greece, didn't find any in the UK, it's basically gel to help protect or treat for candida or BV, and my doctor advised to insert one every ten days) so I suspect this may just be the gel coming out with old cells or something. I also increased my water intake. 

Hope everyone's doing great today. xx


----------



## knmum

LaRockera, I remembered my discharge the last pregnancy when have the mc I was really wet and have to use a pad then after a few days the water broke. But better safe than sorry.

Just wondering at the same time, I went for a doc appt with the hospital and did a small scan just checking the baby everything seems ok but was in and out in 10 mins or less. I mean after a cerclage what does the doc check you on regularly to make sure everything is in place. She said to me as long as no pain or water leaking come back every 4 weeks. Is that ok? I thought they would have checked more like is the stitches hanging on or what?


----------



## truthbtold

:happydance::happydance:Its delivery day for MA! :pink:


----------



## Amazing

Hi Ladies, just want to update you all, for you have been so helpful with your encouragiing words.

At week 23 and 4 days and i went to see my doctor and when shen measured my cervix, she was suprise that my cervix went from 3.41cm to 1.9cm in two week, she sent me to Hospital where i was admitted on partial bed rest (meaning i can go for pee and have a shower) I was also given steriod that night to strenghten the baby's lung and the continue every 12 hrs for 2 days.

By Monday, that is three days after my admission in the hospital, my cervical lenght was meantion again and it went down from 1.9cm to 1.1com and they have to put me on strict bed rest where i have to pee on my bed with the hospital pan and take a bed bath, am only around to get up ones if i really have to do the big one in the toilet...after 1 week, on the next monday when i turned 25 weeks, they have to mentioned the cervical lenght again and it is still in 1.1cm..the doctor said it is nw stable and will not opened futher and thank God there is no sign of contractions because am contraction connected to the machine that controls contractions.

I am told that it is going to be a long stay in the hospital...the doctors always tell me that we have to wait and see....

I pray to God that it is going to be a long wait and we will make it full term. 

I need encouragement form you all...it is quite a challeging time for me, having experience lost at 21 weeks before and my husband is worried and some times angry that am having all these complications and it has not been easy just lying in the bed 24 hrs...

Thank you all for taking time to read this my long letter and for responding.


----------



## truthbtold

Amazing do you have a cerclage? If so you just keep hanging out in that bed and you will make it. I have read so many positive stories and bedrest can work.

Even with my angel baby I was 20 weeks 4cm dilated, and stayed like that for almost 3 weeks if it wasnt for the infection I could have baked longer on stict hospital bedrest. 

I know how hard it is and how scary it is for all of us but I think you will be fine.


----------



## 1948LC

Hi ladies - I am hoping you can give me some advice?
I am 13 weeks pregnant and had a cervical scan done today. The reason for the scan was due to previous surgery on my cervix to treat CIN 3 and also the fact I am carrying twins. My measurement was 2.7cm. After doing some research I am aware this is quite low really. Do you think I need to worry? Also do you think it will get shorter or longer? I am going to see my Consultant on Tues so hopefully will hear how they will 
manage it.
Thanks in advance. x


----------



## truthbtold

With twins it could get shorter and the babies grow bigger. Have they discussed the possibility of a cerclage?


----------



## 1948LC

Hi I saw the Registrar today who said they will probably do another scan next week. But on Tuesday when I go i will see the Senior Consultant. The registrar did mention the stitch, but she didn't seem too worried too be honest. I'm worried as it seems very early to have a 2.7cm cervix. x


----------



## truthbtold

I understand your worrying at 13 weeks even most of us with a history of incompetant cervix have more length then that. If I t was me I would request an cerclage, if anything it cant hurt to have it in place.


----------



## 1948LC

Thanks. What do you know what the usual measurements are with people on here at 13 weeks? Can you remember yours?


----------



## truthbtold

I still had over 3cm, I just drop down to 2cm after my 20th week. From what I read here and other websites most people unless carrying multiples tend to loss length around the 20th week.


----------



## Amazing

Hi Ladies, just want to update you all, for you have been so helpful with your encouragiing words.

At week 23 and 4 days and i went to see my doctor and when shen measured my cervix, she was suprise that my cervix went from 3.41cm to 1.9cm in two week, she sent me to Hospital where i was admitted on partial bed rest (meaning i can go for pee and have a shower) I was also given steriod that night to strenghten the baby's lung and the continue every 12 hrs for 2 days.

By Monday, that is three days after my admission in the hospital, my cervical lenght was meantion again and it went down from 1.9cm to 1.1com and they have to put me on strict bed rest where i have to pee on my bed with the hospital pan and take a bed bath, am only around to get up ones if i really have to do the big one in the toilet...after 1 week, on the next monday when i turned 25 weeks, they have to mentioned the cervical lenght again and it is still in 1.1cm..the doctor said it is nw stable and will not opened futher and thank God there is no sign of contractions because am contraction connected to the machine that controls contractions.

I am told that it is going to be a long stay in the hospital...the doctors always tell me that we have to wait and see....

I pray to God that it is going to be a long wait and we will make it full term. 

I need encouragement form you all...it is quite a challeging time for me, having experience lost at 21 weeks before and my husband is worried and some times angry that am having all these complications and it has not been easy just lying in the bed 24 hrs...

Thank you all for taking time to read this my long letter and for responding.


----------



## Amazing

Hi Ladies, just want to update you all, for you have been so helpful with your encouragiing words.

At week 23 and 4 days, Had my stitches at week 15 and i went to see my doctor and when shen measured my cervix, she was suprise that my cervix went from 3.41cm to 1.9cm in two week, she sent me to Hospital where i was admitted on partial bed rest (meaning i can go for pee and have a shower) I was also given steriod that night to strenghten the baby's lung and the continue every 12 hrs for 2 days.

By Monday, that is three days after my admission in the hospital, my cervical lenght was meantion again and it went down from 1.9cm to 1.1com and they have to put me on strict bed rest where i have to pee on my bed with the hospital pan and take a bed bath, am only around to get up ones if i really have to do the big one in the toilet...after 1 week, on the next monday when i turned 25 weeks, they have to mentioned the cervical lenght again and it is still in 1.1cm..the doctor said it is nw stable and will not opened futher and thank God there is no sign of contractions because am contraction connected to the machine that controls contractions.

I am told that it is going to be a long stay in the hospital...the doctors always tell me that we have to wait and see....

I pray to God that it is going to be a long wait and we will make it full term. 

I need encouragement form you all...it is quite a challeging time for me, i thaught that with the stitches, the cervix is supposed to be in place, it is very hard for me now, having experience lost at 21 weeks before and my husband is worried and some times angry that am having all these complications and it has not been easy just lying in the bed 24 hrs...

Thank you all for taking time to read this my long letter and for responding.


----------



## LaRockera

AMAZING - I wish you strength, patience and a good outcome, hon. I'm sure since you're there and being monitored you'll find the strength and the will power to take these weeks, at least until you're well into the third trimester and your LO will be fine.

1948LC - I would also ask for a cerclage, especially since you're carrying twins. Question your doctor about it. Also, drink a lot of water and try not to get too much extra weight throughout your pregnancy. x


----------



## 1948LC

LaRockera - May I ask why did you have a stitch placed? x


----------



## LaRockera

1948LC said:


> LaRockera - May I ask why did you have a stitch placed? x

Sure. I was ttc for a year and so they sent me in for a HSG. But the dye was leaking out before it had a chance to travel to my tubes, and so the technician suggested possible cervical incompetence. I fell pregnant that same month (my IUI was suggested by my doctor in order to avoid the cost and trouble of a laparoscopy to check my tubes) and at 12 weeks, he observed that my cervix was slightly open, and said he didn't want to take any chances.

Have no idea how long it was before the stitches, which I placed at 13 weeks. At 15 weeks I went to check my cervix and it was shut, and measured 3.73 or something. I carry a singleton.

Look, don't panic, none of us want you to worry, okay? But do call your midwife/doctor and interrogate them. And if they ignore you, do get a second opinion. Nobody can advise you better than your doctor, but even doctors make mistakes so a second opinion in such important a matter is essential.


----------



## overandout

hi ladies its sad reading of ur losses,reminds me of my little boy whom i lost at 22weeks reading some of ur posts i notice alot of babies are lost at 22 wks however i did go on to have 4 healthy boyz and 2 beautiful girls have stitch with them all inserted at 14 wks removed at 37, my eldest bless him is 21 years old next week,gosh how time fly when u dont want it too, i remember being pregnant every day seemed like a month! have had the procedure done so many times i would be happy to talk to any one with concerns as i now exactly what ur going thru, tiny twinge and all hell breaks loose, take care x overandout


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks overandout! Check in on us daily we always have questions


----------



## overandout

hi truthbetold, thanks for that, may i ask how far along u are?


----------



## overandout

sorry just checked ur post ur due in jan 2012 oh how exciting good luck sweet


----------



## baby_maybe

overandout said:


> hi ladies its sad reading of ur losses,reminds me of my little boy whom i lost at 22weeks reading some of ur posts i notice alot of babies are lost at 22 wks however i did go on to have 4 healthy boyz and 2 beautiful girls have stitch with them all inserted at 14 wks removed at 37, my eldest bless him is 21 years old next week,gosh how time fly when u dont want it too, i remember being pregnant every day seemed like a month! have had the procedure done so many times i would be happy to talk to any one with concerns as i now exactly what ur going thru, tiny twinge and all hell breaks loose, take care x overandout

Thank you for your post, I'm so glad you visited this thread. I'm currently ttc #5 and I have now had a stitch placed 3 times. I was getting worried that the next time I might encounter problems because of having repeated stitches placed, but your post has given me so much hope for the future. I had a loss at 24 weeks and then had 2 rescue stitches placed on the next two pregnancies, finally the last time round they agreed to an elective one and I was so glad, now when I catch that egg this time round I know they'll do an elective again but I didn't know how my cervix would hold up, but to see you've had 6 done - wow!! Well done you and thank you so much again xx


----------



## sham1

truthbtold said:


> :happydance::happydance:Its delivery day for MA! :pink:

I know, can't wait for an announcement and pics!:thumbup:


----------



## sham1

Amazing said:


> Hi Ladies, just want to update you all, for you have been so helpful with your encouragiing words.
> 
> At week 23 and 4 days and i went to see my doctor and when shen measured my cervix, she was suprise that my cervix went from 3.41cm to 1.9cm in two week, she sent me to Hospital where i was admitted on partial bed rest (meaning i can go for pee and have a shower) I was also given steriod that night to strenghten the baby's lung and the continue every 12 hrs for 2 days.
> 
> By Monday, that is three days after my admission in the hospital, my cervical lenght was meantion again and it went down from 1.9cm to 1.1com and they have to put me on strict bed rest where i have to pee on my bed with the hospital pan and take a bed bath, am only around to get up ones if i really have to do the big one in the toilet...after 1 week, on the next monday when i turned 25 weeks, they have to mentioned the cervical lenght again and it is still in 1.1cm..the doctor said it is nw stable and will not opened futher and thank God there is no sign of contractions because am contraction connected to the machine that controls contractions.
> 
> I am told that it is going to be a long stay in the hospital...the doctors always tell me that we have to wait and see....
> 
> I pray to God that it is going to be a long wait and we will make it full term.
> 
> I need encouragement form you all...it is quite a challeging time for me, having experience lost at 21 weeks before and my husband is worried and some times angry that am having all these complications and it has not been easy just lying in the bed 24 hrs...
> 
> Thank you all for taking time to read this my long letter and for responding.

Amazing, I'm sorry to hear of your complications. I remember that scared feeling and it must be tough staying in hospital. Take comfort in the fact that you have past viability stage and each passing week will make you feel better. Remember we are all here if you need advice/comfort/reassurance xx


----------



## sham1

1948LC said:


> Thanks. What do you know what the usual measurements are with people on here at 13 weeks? Can you remember yours?

Hiya, I'm afraid my shortening cervix was not picked up until 20 weeks when I was about 2.8cm so not sure about 13 weeks but I'd say push for a stitch if you can. I shortened within 2 weeks of that first measurement to 1.4cm but every woman is different, that doesn't mean you will but better safe I guess. I'm now 38 weeks, 3 days:happydance:


----------



## cbl77

1984` my cervix measured around 4.7cm at 13 weeks
Amazing~ saying prayers for you and baby to hang on in there. Little baby stay in there just for a few more months!


----------



## garrickbaby

Has anyone heard from MA, did I miss her post. 

My doc take a peak at the baby and cervix via ultrasound during my visits but she does not measure, she make sure there isn't any funneling or stress on the stitch, but nothing other than that. I'm actually happier with that, to me its more stress thinking about the actual number, after numerous losses I would rather not stress over if i'm getting too short or not. It has actually made this pregnancy a little easier, especially having IC we know that we will have a longer cervix one day and can have a shorter cervix the next. On another forum i'm on, this was a debate, some thought that everyone should get measured and told what it is. I'm just wondering if any of you think its better to know or more stressful to know.

Also, are any of you planning on getting a flu shot, if so when, the nurse I spoke to said it last about 3 months so I was thinking about getting it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## garrickbaby

Amazing- praying for you and Lo. hosptial bedrest can be really hard, during my last pregnany I was in the hospital for 5 weeks on strict bedrest. Try to stay strong, hopefully the time will fly by for you and your cervix will stay strong. Good luck hun.


----------



## baby_maybe

I've never been told my measurement during any of my pregnancies and I have to say I have preferred it that way. I get way too stressed during pregnancy as it is without having the extra worry of the number as well.


----------



## LaRockera

SHAM1- Congratulations, you're almost there! :happydance:

GARRICKBABY - I've asked my doctor about the flu jab and his medical opinion was to overall stay away from jabs and just try to be careful. I trust him with my life so that's what I'll do, however I've known of other doctors that advised in favour of the jab. I think asking your doctor is the best idea. :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

I have never had a flu shot before.


----------



## Susanah

Id say have the flu shot. I lad it last year with Charlie about 15 weeks and will have it this time definitely. 
My first pregnancy I chose not to have it and we lost our boy at 22 weeks due to me having flu and him getting it. I had a stitch in as well that got infected with thrush due to the antibiotics I was on for the flu/ chest infection. The autopsy couldn't tell us whther it was the thrush or the flu that caused him to die but the main point is that my stitch got infected because I got sick and was immunocompromised. 
I just think with a high risk pregnancy it's best to take all the help available to get us through it. There was a paper publish earlier in the year stating that babies of mothers who had had the flu vaccination during pregnancy had less admissions to hospitals than those who hadn't, in the first year of life.
It's a personal decision but I will take it and I would encourage others not to dismiss the idea.


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks for sharing Susanah, I will ask the doctor about it.


----------



## HelenGee

For what it's worth, I had a flu jab in pregnancy and was glad I did. I didn't realise that I should have had one until I was in hospital having my stitch out! I then had to ring around trying to get one as it was December and the stocks had run out. Personally, I would not take the risk of not having one, the complications are the biggest risk in the third trimester. I was worried, that although I was in bed rest, my 3 year old might pick a bug up from nursery. 

There were no I'll effects of the jab, in fact I've got another booked for next week and I'm trying to get one for my 4 year old, even though my doc surgery are saying that they won't vaccinate the under 5's. He doesn't have immunity issues, but I don't want to take the risk x


----------



## truthbtold

Guess since I have never had the flu I never gave it much thought, and all my pregnancies are winter ones.


----------



## sham1

LaRockera said:


> SHAM1- Congratulations, you're almost there! :happydance:
> 
> GARRICKBABY - I've asked my doctor about the flu jab and his medical opinion was to overall stay away from jabs and just try to be careful. I trust him with my life so that's what I'll do, however I've known of other doctors that advised in favour of the jab. I think asking your doctor is the best idea. :winkwink:

LaRockera, thanks! Can't wait now or take the suspense! If I've not gone into labour by next Thurs they may induce me due to my complication last year but won't know until then. Will keep you guys posted. Hope ur good x


----------



## LaRockera

sham1 said:


> LaRockera, thanks! Can't wait now or take the suspense! If I've not gone into labour by next Thurs they may induce me due to my complication last year but won't know until then. Will keep you guys posted. Hope ur good x

Yep yep, do keeps us posted please. :flower:

I'm going to ask my doctor again about the jab next time I speak to him. Can you just do it at any time during the pregnancy?


----------



## garrickbaby

Susanah said:


> Id say have the flu shot. I lad it last year with Charlie about 15 weeks and will have it this time definitely.
> My first pregnancy I chose not to have it and we lost our boy at 22 weeks due to me having flu and him getting it. I had a stitch in as well that got infected with thrush due to the antibiotics I was on for the flu/ chest infection. The autopsy couldn't tell us whther it was the thrush or the flu that caused him to die but the main point is that my stitch got infected because I got sick and was immunocompromised.
> I just think with a high risk pregnancy it's best to take all the help available to get us through it. There was a paper publish earlier in the year stating that babies of mothers who had had the flu vaccination during pregnancy had less admissions to hospitals than those who hadn't, in the first year of life.
> It's a personal decision but I will take it and I would encourage others not to dismiss the idea.


Thanks for sharing that... my nurse also advised me to have my daughter and husband get the shot as well. I always get sick during the winter time each year so i'll definitely get it soon.


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh my!!!! I stay away for a few days and there are no less than 5 ,ore pages here! On holiday til Saturday so looking forward to getting to know all you new ladies and catching up with the 'regulars' on our return lol. 

Just to echo the others, definitely get the flu jab if you can. I've been getting the jab for 7 yrs, and in pregnancy and it has never caused me any problems. My doc was adamant I get it because she said that the only patients on ECMO at our local hospital were pregnant women or recently delivered ladies who had contracted swine flu, and were critically ill. Not worth the risk tbh ;-) 

Welcome all newcomers, and MA and truthb, how're you? Any baby news yet? X


----------



## truthbtold

No news until Tuesday when I see the doc. I had my second shot of 17p courtesy of Dh. So far so good I guess. Enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## sham1

lizziedripping said:


> Oh my!!!! I stay away for a few days and there are no less than 5 ,ore pages here! On holiday til Saturday so looking forward to getting to know all you new ladies and catching up with the 'regulars' on our return lol.
> 
> Just to echo the others, definitely get the flu jab if you can. I've been getting the jab for 7 yrs, and in pregnancy and it has never caused me any problems. My doc was adamant I get it because she said that the only patients on ECMO at our local hospital were pregnant women or recently delivered ladies who had contracted swine flu, and were critically ill. Not worth the risk tbh ;-)
> 
> Welcome all newcomers, and MA and truthb, how're you? Any baby news yet? X

Hey Lizzie, how is your holiday! I'm 38 plus 3 and still waiting!!! Can't wait to hear MA's news.


----------



## overandout

maybe-baby your welcome, i hope all goes well i know we ic ladies tend to have a stressful pregnancy but plz try to relax, as i said previously i think the key for me was resting horizontally as much as i could, looking back i wished i enjoyed my pregnancy more, yes 6 stitches!! doctor told me i would be lucky to have 2 children but god blessed me with 6. gods delays are not gods denials. overandout


----------



## overandout

Amazing just read ur post i can understand what u must be going thru having gone thru it 6 times all i can say is bed rest as much as possible it will be worth it in the end wen u have ur baby in ur arms be positive, as for ur husband i would expect him to be supportive at this time whether or not u get support from anyone or not, you CAN do this also u have the well wishes from all us ladies your not alone sweet.


----------



## overandout

nitenite mommyz and babyz overandout


----------



## Jule71

Hi ladies,

Haven't been posting so much, been busy getting ready for baby. I am scheduled to have my cerclage removed on Oct 13. I am a little nervous, since it's a shirodkar and is placed high up, I hope it's not painful!

Just wondering if Mommy's Angel had her baby? Has anyone heard? If so, hope it went well and congrats!!


----------



## overandout

hi jule71, i just read u have a shirodkar suture, i had all my children with shirodkars in, removal is not painful,and didnt take long,they just kept me in few hours observation afterwards nothing eventful so went home,had my son 10 days later, try to relax u have done amazing. good luck with baby!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Jule - good luck with stitch removal hun. Mine was removed after my csec under a spinal so didn't feel a thing. I understood they were removed in theatre under a spinal in case they are embedded? Maybe that isn't always the case. I'm wondering about MA too but just assume she's still in hospital recovering and getting to grips with motherhood lol - hope all is ok MA x


----------



## truthbtold

Good luck on the cerclage removal. I can't wait until my day arrives. Until then its weekly appointments praying to make it to week 36


----------



## Jule71

Thanks Ladies for sharing your experiences with the shirodkar removal. My Peri said that I 'may' need a spinal if it's embedded but from what he could tell last exam, it looked like an easy removal. I sure hope so, looking forward to being stitch free!


----------



## sham1

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Jule - good luck with stitch removal hun. Mine was removed after my csec under a spinal so didn't feel a thing. I understood they were removed in theatre under a spinal in case they are embedded? Maybe that isn't always the case. I'm wondering about MA too but just assume she's still in hospital recovering and getting to grips with motherhood lol - hope all is ok MA x

Hi Lizzie, hows it going? I'm wondering about MA too, I'm sure she's just busy with those first few lovely but probably overwhelming days. 

I may be induced this Friday but hospital will confirm it on Thursday morning, I will let you guys know, excitement is kicking in now:happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Thats great Sham, I would be excited too.


----------



## mum2rugrats

i had my stitch removed last night!!!!!!!! i must say it was rather uncomfortable but my god im so relieved i never thought id see this day!!!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Yey Mum2 - well done, and what a relief to have reached 37wks. Women are always astounded when the stitch works after previous losses, but it does time and time again! That's why I am such a staunch advocate of elective cerclages :) Good luck hun.

Thanks for asking Sham, we are all fine. the week's holiday was hard tbh - one of the twins is really fussy and does not like change or being taken out of his 'comfort zone'. He was screaming almost constantly for the first 4 days, then settled down a little but generally very unsettled. the other kids had a great time despite this and spent most of the time body boarding in the surf on the North Devon coast :) I was exhausted tho and ground down by the demands of my beloved Noah lol. It is always hardest on Mum I think - the crying is designed to touch a nerve ;)

I learnt that nexxt time we should hire a place by the beach so that I can 'hose down' my toddlers and get them clean again after playing in the sand - it would also enable me to pop back and forth to give meals and naps when they need them. I find with kids under 2 that sticking to routines is invaluable for everyone's peace and sanity. I used to do the same with my oldest when we went on holiday because he too was a fussy baby. The other twin is very chilled and just 'goes with the flow' - personalities I guess. Still, all that mattered to me was that the big kids had fun because they haven't had a holiday in over 2yrs.

Have posted some pics of our days on the beach - boys are 17mths now.

Take care everyone - you know where I am :hugs: x
 



Attached Files:







kids 047.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 14









kids 044.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 12









kids 040.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 11









kids 035.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats mum2, I cant wait to get to that point! 

Im getting a spinal block when my cerclage is removed so hopefully it wont be too bad.


----------



## Amazing

is unfortuante my cervix still went down to 0.7cm this week, am still on strict bedrest in the hospital, am 26 week and am having just a little cramping that makes me want to pee all the time....scarely a Doctor came into my rooom to talk to me about having a premature baby.

But i believe in God and i know that we will make it to full term....


----------



## truthbtold

Amazing are they giving you 17 p shots also? I pray your cervix lengthens.

I just came back from the doctos, maybe the 17p shot help I went from 2cm to 2.46cm. and 2.26 with pressure. So on to the next week. 

Lizzie love the vacation pictures...wish I was on someones beach with my shovel and pail. Your kids are adorable.


----------



## knmum

hey, amazing do they keep checking you every week for ur cervix coz mine gave me a little scan after I checked out of hospital and see that no funnelling then asked me to come back 4 weeks later but I am having a big scan in 2 weeks time. I haven't had much pressure just feel stretching so far hope that is a good sign. 
I haven't really on bed rest but just taking it easy. But I am worried all the time. Is that normal?


----------



## knmum

And please god everyone make it to full term :)


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys. Hope all you ladies are doing great. Lizzie, your kids are ADORABLE! It must be more than wonderful to enjoy every minute of them after the challenges of your pregnancy.

I also hope MA is doing brilliant with her new baby! :happydance:

Okay so, as usual, I want to bombard you with a few questions. :blush:

*Question 1*

I'm 17 weeks today, and the last few days I get this 'pinching' sensation (as if someone pinches me with a needle) and don't know if it's coming from my vaginal walls or the stitches. I had my urine tested and it came back all clear. I asked the doctor for a vaginal swab but he said he's reluctant to give me one unless there is strong evidence of yeast infection. To be fair, my cm has turned somewhat yellow but it's still slippery/watery, and doesn't smell funny at all. I also checked myself with a mirror a day or two ago, and I seemed pretty clear down there. So I'm thinking. I'm not on bed rest and I've been out for coffee with friends the last few days. Didn't do much walking and sat down most of the time. Could it be the stitches? :shrug: Doctor said it may be, but it's quite unlikely they'll break. He's a GP (I haven't seen my UK midwife yet) but he seems very knowledgeable.

What do you guys think? Do you feel the stitches every now and again? How does it feel? Should I be worried? Or could it be just increased blood flow to my vagina pressing a nerve giving me such a sensation?

And...

*Question 2*

Last u/s was at 14w6d, in Greece, after my cerclage, to have my cervix checked out. Also got to see bubs. :flower:

Next u/s will probably be around 19 weeks, in the UK.

My question is: I'm just dying to go check baby and cervix at the end of this week. What do you think, shall I go? I've had about six ultrasounds so far, two of them cerclage-related, a couple as a had some brown discharge and wanted to check baby. 

Can scans harm the baby? What would you do, would you go were you in my shoes?

I'm so sorry for the long post. It's only because I really do value opinions here, promise. :blush:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mum2rugrats

i remember it only feels like yesterday i was 24 weeks and feeling i was on such dangerous ground still and now here i am at term excited about my little boys arrival instead of been so scared, such a amazing feeling!!! :) i do have a couple of questions though if anyone could help?
First off am i allowed sex now??? it was last thing on my mind when i was at hospital last night, but now im kinda feeling its been a long 17 weeks ;) also i was internally examined by the doctor last night before he took stitch out and he said he could feel the babies head was low is that a good sign that something will happen soon??? oh and another thing i was spotting a little and very uncomfty after the removal( im still shocked i wasnt offered pain relief :/) earlier today i wiped after having a wee and had a long stringy bit of snot like discharge and it was bloody is that because of they were messing around up there or a show??? xx


----------



## sham1

truthbtold said:


> Amazing are they giving you 17 p shots also? I pray your cervix lengthens.
> 
> I just came back from the doctos, maybe the 17p shot help I went from 2cm to 2.46cm. and 2.26 with pressure. So on to the next week.
> 
> Lizzie love the vacation pictures...wish I was on someones beach with my shovel and pail. Your kids are adorable.

Amazing, just to reiterate, you may have Cyclogest progesterone pessaries offered to you. Truth we don't tend to have 17p shots in the UK/Europe but I believe the pessaries are a similar form of the same thing. They definitely encourage your cervix to lengthen so can only be good. All the best hun x


----------



## sham1

mum2rugrats said:


> i remember it only feels like yesterday i was 24 weeks and feeling i was on such dangerous ground still and now here i am at term excited about my little boys arrival instead of been so scared, such a amazing feeling!!! :) i do have a couple of questions though if anyone could help?
> First off am i allowed sex now??? it was last thing on my mind when i was at hospital last night, but now im kinda feeling its been a long 17 weeks ;) also i was internally examined by the doctor last night before he took stitch out and he said he could feel the babies head was low is that a good sign that something will happen soon??? oh and another thing i was spotting a little and very uncomfty after the removal( im still shocked i wasnt offered pain relief :/) earlier today i wiped after having a wee and had a long stringy bit of snot like discharge and it was bloody is that because of they were messing around up there or a show??? xx

Hiya congrats on removal, I had mine removed about 2 weeks ago. I had the same question about sex and was told it was fine. It could put you into labour but your are full term so shouldn't cause an issue. To be honest, me and my partner have a few times and still no baby and my baby's head is partially engaged. The discharge does sound like it could be your show/mucus plug so you could go soon though. All the best x


----------



## mum2rugrats

thank you for your reply :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone. Truthb, your cervix is looking great for 26wks and pressure - the length is good hun, try to start relaxing. x

Knmum- very normal to worry chick, I was a wreck throughout my twin pregnancy and only wish now I could have relaxed more and enjoyed it ;) x

Rockera - go for it hun, I was 'baby scanned' every 3wks from 15wks - 34wks with the twins and they were fine. It is natural to want to check in on bubs x


Mum2 - sex fine now as Sham mentioned already. Baby's head low is to be expected at 37wks and doesn't necessarily indicate labour before 40wks - you really could go 3 more weeks, and in fact most cerclage ladies do after stitch removal. Preterm labour is not the issue for IC ladies, so once the IC is taken care of, and the danger zone is passed, then labour ensues at the normal time whether that be 37 or 42wks - good luck sweet x

Hope I didn't miss anyone ;) xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Lizzie. I'm getting weekly internal ultrasounds now.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Sorry it's been awhile since posting. 

Amelia Gabrielle Shearer arrived at 8:29am on Sept. 29th by c-section. The section over all went well but felt kind of odd being pulled. She came in weighing 8lbs 13oz's

She went up to NICU and they let her down two hours later only for her to go back up the following day because her sugars weren't stabilized. It became rough from there. NICU was only "open" during certain times. DURING those times you had to breastfeed or feed your baby. Amelia was learning to attach but has issues with peanut butter tongue...meaning her tongue goes to the roof of her mouth instead of lying at the bottom. So that made our time spent there much later and gave her less time to latch on and get food. All the while, we'd get downstairs eat and instead of sleeping, we'd go back up for her feeding times. It was awful seeing her on lead lines, being poked and prodded for testing. I was obviously emotional seeing it.

She was finally sent back to us but then they said she had jaundice. They wanted to keep her and we said okay, however the testing they did and then the light therapy left her without clothes on, cold, unswaddled and eyes always covered. By the last 6 hours she'd had it and so did we. It was horrifying to go through with our little one.

We came home yesterday on day 5 of our stay and life has been better. Amelia is latching on nicely, my milk has just come in and we're getting sleep when it comes. It's been better together at home where we all belong.

Wanted to share a few pics with you all.


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0337.jpg The 1st time I saw my miracle baby.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0362.jpgWelcome Amelia Gabrielle!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0380.jpg Cute little one. I just love her more and more each day.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0390.jpgAmelia's first hour in her bassinete.


As of now, I'm recovering from the incision, have contracted PUPPS rash from pregnancy. My abdomen is mishapen and my body has TONS of water retention in the abdomen especially. I kept crying because I wondered if my body would look disfigured forever but have been told it will take time, but will get back to normal.

As I recover from the harder issues, I just keep looking at my daughter Amelia, my husband and our dogs and remember how blessed I am. My cup truly runneth over with abundant love!


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh my MA, mother and baby look absolutely beautiful, and now I am crying and my husband is looking worried and wondering why :cry: She is an absolute poppetand you look radiant - I really don't know why you are worrying :hugs:

Please bear in mind that after a section your tummy is like a war zone hun. After the twins mine is still horrendous!!! I have something called 'twin skin' from all the stretching, so not only do I have the grotesque bulge, but also unsightly skin which droops like the face of a 'hang dog' - to quote my kids :haha: It will improve, it is still so early so please try not to fret. the hormones immediately after birth also contribute to the sadness honey, and the huge anti-climax in having fought for this pregnancy fo so long, and now it is over. that is a weird and not altogether pleasant feeling.

You'll find your feet my sweet and soon be back to your old self. There is nothing more undermining, but at the same time so joyous than the arrival of a new baby. It takes time to adjust, especially after a traumatic first few days. I'm so glad she and you are ok now, and thrilled she is finally here :hugs: Amelia was the EXACT same weight as twin Zach too - how cool 'birth weight buddies' lol :)

Take care family of 3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## garrickbaby

MA- Congratulations, you and Amelia look beautiful. You are truely my inspiration thoughout the rest of my pregnancy. Enjoy you beautiful bundle of joy.


----------



## jennwitt

MA- so happy happy for you! Amelia is just beautiful! I am sorry about the rough start, (I fear a lot those things!), but rejoice that you are all home together!


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Many congratulations to you all! You give me so much hope for the future! So happy for you-she is such a cutie  xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh MA I'm so happy to read your update :) Amelia is absolutely beautiful and so are you my love. Massive congratulations on the arrival of your little girl, I myself have come through 3 pregnancies helped through by a stitch and delivered a healthy little girl at the end of each so I appreciate all of the emotions you are feeling. They can be overwhelming for the first few weeks, trying to get your head around the relief and the happiness and sometimes you just feel a bit sad because of all the hormone changes too. But I know you will do fine and I'm sure you feel that now, all the worrying was worth it when you look at your little girl :) xxx


----------



## Amazing

Am still in the Hospital but the are not giving me any 17pm injestion, am only connected to a pumping maching that helps prevent contraction and also on a strict bed rest.

should i ask for the 17p injections? is it not too late to start it, i mean am in my 26 weeks? 

They measured the cervix every week, so my fingers are crossed and i believe that God will take us real far.

Taking you all for taking time to respond to me....


----------



## 1948LC

Hi lizziedripping - I was wondering if I could ask your advice on twin pregnancies / short cervix? Can I pm you, although i'm fairly new to this forum could you let me know how to do it?
Thanks x


----------



## lizziedripping

Of course you can 1948 :hugs: Ask away............just click on my name and it will give you the option to PM me. You have to have posted a minimum number of posts on the forum before it will allow you to PM people, but can't remember how many. Give it a go, if it won't let you then post your queries here hun xxx


----------



## LaRockera

CONGRATS, MA! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What a beautiful little pumpkin! I'm sorry it had to be so tough till the very end but the most important thing is that the nightmare is behind now, and you have a BEAUTIFUL materialised dream to live for!

:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats MA she is beautiful. 

Amazing I didnt start my 17p shots until week 24 so I dont think its ever to late. I grew a little cervix back and I am not even on full bedrest yet. I still go to my desk job monday thru friday.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Rockera - sorry, remembered you asked about twinges and pulling sensations in your cervix. I had this constantly after having the stitch placed, sometimes it felt as tho I was being stabbed by needles!!! It got worse as the babies got bigger, and by the end was excruciating and felt like the stitch was pulling - still got to term hun, and it never had an effect. My stitch was embedded in the end, so it was likely my skin objecting to the presence of the stitch x


----------



## LaRockera

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Rockera - sorry, remembered you asked about twinges and pulling sensations in your cervix. I had this constantly after having the stitch placed, sometimes it felt as tho I was being stabbed by needles!!! It got worse as the babies got bigger, and by the end was excruciating and felt like the stitch was pulling - still got to term hun, and it never had an effect. My stitch was embedded in the end, so it was likely my skin objecting to the presence of the stitch x

I think I love you.

Okay, not in a threatening way. :haha:

Thank you so very much, Lizzie. I've starting reading your posts from page one, and you inspire so many of us. One day I'll read the whole thread. It's a reassurance to have you on this board. Seriously, if I make it to term (fingers crossed!) I'll keep coming to help others, just like you. xx :kiss:


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry it's been awhile since posting.
> 
> Amelia Gabrielle Shearer arrived at 8:29am on Sept. 29th by c-section. The section over all went well but felt kind of odd being pulled. She came in weighing 8lbs 13oz's
> 
> She went up to NICU and they let her down two hours later only for her to go back up the following day because her sugars weren't stabilized. It became rough from there. NICU was only "open" during certain times. DURING those times you had to breastfeed or feed your baby. Amelia was learning to attach but has issues with peanut butter tongue...meaning her tongue goes to the roof of her mouth instead of lying at the bottom. So that made our time spent there much later and gave her less time to latch on and get food. All the while, we'd get downstairs eat and instead of sleeping, we'd go back up for her feeding times. It was awful seeing her on lead lines, being poked and prodded for testing. I was obviously emotional seeing it.
> 
> She was finally sent back to us but then they said she had jaundice. They wanted to keep her and we said okay, however the testing they did and then the light therapy left her without clothes on, cold, unswaddled and eyes always covered. By the last 6 hours she'd had it and so did we. It was horrifying to go through with our little one.
> 
> We came home yesterday on day 5 of our stay and life has been better. Amelia is latching on nicely, my milk has just come in and we're getting sleep when it comes. It's been better together at home where we all belong.
> 
> Wanted to share a few pics with you all.
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0337.jpg The 1st time I saw my miracle baby.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0362.jpgWelcome Amelia Gabrielle!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0380.jpg Cute little one. I just love her more and more each day.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0390.jpgAmelia's first hour in her bassinete.
> 
> 
> As of now, I'm recovering from the incision, have contracted PUPPS rash from pregnancy. My abdomen is mishapen and my body has TONS of water retention in the abdomen especially. I kept crying because I wondered if my body would look disfigured forever but have been told it will take time, but will get back to normal.
> 
> As I recover from the harder issues, I just keep looking at my daughter Amelia, my husband and our dogs and remember how blessed I am. My cup truly runneth over with abundant love!

MA!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

Soooo pleased for you all. I'm sorry you had all the problems in the hospital but so long as you are both well. Amelia looks wonderful and was a really good weight. Well done and enjoy motherhood, hopefully that will be me by next week:hugs::happydance:


----------



## overandout

oh congrats to MA,!!!!! ladies ur babies are beautiful and are such blessings,enjoy them i know in the early days days and nights merge into one, lol take time out for yourselves,you deserve it! LaRockera I had the same prob with stitch pulling and twinges,seemed to come and go tended to ease with rest, prob due to extra weight on cervix, however did go on to deliver full term in all pregnancies so plz try and take it easy and talk to ur midwife if it gets to worrisome, looking back over my 6 pregnancies i wish i had enjoyed my pregnancies and not waited till week 37 as i gave birth a week later lol all the best overandout


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you so much, guys. I've called and asked my Greek midwife today and she said not to worry, stitches can't break, this is just baby growing and uterus expanding and putting extra weight on cervix. She said as long as my uterus didn't feel hard, it's all good. 

Say, I'd like a cerclage buddy from this group. Is anyone interested? :flower:


----------



## cbl77

MA~ huge CONGRATS!!! Amelia is absolutely beautiful and you look so happy and relieved to have her finally here.
LaRockera~ I had the same feeling, pinching and was really worried but everytime so far that I have gone in for u/s there has been no sign that the stitch was coming loose or anything.


----------



## Jule71

Ohhh! So happy for you and your DH! Amelia is so beautiful and she looks so healthy and that is all you've wanted. I know the post surgery must be really tough, but sounds like through it all you are doing great! What a blessing! 

Take care and try and nap when baby Amelia is napping, it helps!


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks Rockera, lovely thing to say :hugs: I've got PMT at the moment, so now have you to thank for my crying..................AGAIN!!! lol Seriously tho, thank you. Just pleased to help if I can, and too often wish I could do more :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

MA - woohoo HUGE congrats to you and your hubby. Amelia is beautiful, she looks so healthy. One picture of her face all pink, cute and newborn puffy brought all the emotion of Bella's birth back to me. Be kind to yourself now, birth by whichever method is a shock, a new baby is a shock, especially when it's not been a smooth ride. But you've made it. I had PUPPS before my section with Oliver, it calmed down very quickly and I healed so quickly after my section (still recovering from the delivery of Bella). My tummy is just as Lizzie described hers, Oliver calls it my mummy jelly! It hangs down and is stretched beyond recognition, but it isn't painful or uncomfortable so that's fine by me!

Oliver was under the phototherapy lamps too, it's sooo difficult to see them naked with those goggles on. I was so worried he'd get so drowsy and I wouldn't be able to wake him, but he was fine, although I had to formula feed him as my milk was making him more jaundiced.

Well done, we're overjoyed for you. Now breathe!!!!! X:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks everyone!


Helen, Oh my gosh....is there nothing that can be done for pupps?! :shrug: I'm DYING from the itchyness! :wacko: I think I got it AFTER as a side effect from the 17P injections. At least I'm wondering if it could be that. It may have caused more hormones to react. I have it ALL over, my legs, arms, underarms, belly...you name it. It's SO hard to function! If I didn't have this, I think recouping would be so much easier. 

Doug and I went for a ride with Amelia and the Dogs today. It was sunny day and so lovely to be out with them. So glad I have several weeks to recoup with my husband being home. I DO hope the pupps disappear soon though.


----------



## Amazing

Truthbtold- thank you so much for replyiing to my post....i asked the doctor this morning, she said that i don't need the 17p injections that it is taken in the first before 12 weeks, that is the first trimster....i don't know why she said that...i told her people i know take it uptil 36 weeks and she just said thaat it is not for me.....that they will give me a steriod by week 28 and not the 17p injections.

So am just observing my bed rest in the Hospital.


----------



## overandout

ohh Mommy's Angel i now the itchiness can be irritating , :/ have u tried bio -oil it helps with soothing the skin as well as stretch marks, or calamine lotion i remember using it on my son when his itchiness was driving him round the bend due to chicken pox, either way not long to go yipeee.. so im sure it will clear up after bubba arrives ! take care overandout :dust:


----------



## overandout

sorry Mommys Angel get my ladies mixed up:wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

That's okay! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

MA your picture is adorable! 

Amazing, just keep baking in that hospital!


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys, I hope you're all great. :flower:

MA- I see you, and I read your story, and I think this is what being a WOMAN, and a MOTHER is all about. I mean, I admire you, lady. Look how far you've come. Hang on a little while longer. Your baby's here now, the struggle is fading away, you got nothing but happiness ahead of you. :hugs:

Lizzie- I love you. :haha:

Okay, so I went for my gender scan today, but really, all I wanted to see the baby's fine. Well, from now on it's not an 'it', it's a SHE!!!! :happydance: I didn't have any preference, and would be equally, and I mean it, equally ecstatic if it were a boy. 

Well, the sonographer said my amniotic fluid looks pretty normal, and that even though she performed an abdominal scan, my cervix seemed normal and closed. I'm waiting for the NHS midwife to give me a call an fix an appointment with me so hoping to confirm the positive diagnosis soon.

How's everyone else doing?:flower:


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## LaRockera

truthbtold said:


> Congrats on your baby girl!

Thank you. :hugs:

So, I've read you're going to work yeah? I was told it's okay to sit at a desk. I've also bought one of these laptop tray tables because I work with the darn laptop 24/7 and thought perhaps it'd be a good idea to rest my cervix every once in a while. 

I see you've been through the worse, hon. I'm sure it'll all go great from now on. :thumbup:


----------



## overandout

https://dhbf.daisypath.com/rm7Ep1.png?nvPmlaIn


----------



## overandout

https://https://dhbf.daisypath.com/rm7Ep1.png?4WL9SPeM


----------



## overandout

https://dhbf.daisypath.com/rm7Ep1.png?J6RhZZpp


----------



## overandout

https://dhbf.daisypath.com/1CUmp1.png?TBFurfrj love my bubbas


----------



## cbl77

MA~ take Zyrtec, I had a bad reaction to progesterone when I first started on it before I ever even knew I was pregnant through IVF. I had hives all over the place and was uncontrollably itching and I took 1 zyrtec and it cleared right up. I still have to take zyrtec every now and then if I start to get itchy but for the most part I think my body has become so used to progesterone that it isn't as bad as it was.


----------



## truthbtold

LaRockera said:


> truthbtold said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your baby girl!
> 
> Thank you. :hugs:
> 
> So, I've read you're going to work yeah? I was told it's okay to sit at a desk. I've also bought one of these laptop tray tables because I work with the darn laptop 24/7 and thought perhaps it'd be a good idea to rest my cervix every once in a while.
> 
> I see you've been through the worse, hon. I'm sure it'll all go great from now on. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, so far I can still work as long as my cervix doesnt go to 1cm or less then its off to hospital bedrest. When I go home in the evenings I shower and lay down for the rest of the evening. The 17p shots seem to help me grow a little cervix so far so good. 

Are you working from home? I wish I was that lucky. I am praying that I can work as long as possible we need my income.


----------



## jodie083

Hey ladies,


I havent posted in a good while .... First of all congrats MA baby Amelia is B E A U tiful!!!!! I wish ye all the best and health and happiness for the future. 

So im now 28+3 thank god iv made it this far.... the last three weeks have been so hard.
It all started at 25 weeks when i was having pains and alot of vomiting so said I better go hospital and get checked out, well I ended up having to stay in 2 nights to be giving steroids and observed. I had been experience alot of tightings on and off since 17 weeks but started getting more intense as time has been going on.

at 26 weeks I had an appointment with the nurse, that morning I woke up with pinkish discharge n having crampy like pains n just hadent been feeling myself. So I was sent to hospital, they done a scan and found out I had been funneling so kept me in, that night I ended up getting contractions every 10 mins and got more frequent was brought to labour ward and was put on a drip for 24 hours to stop labour....Yaaaaa it worked.

So Iv been in hospital since I am now on a tablet a day to keep my stomach muscles relaxed iv also had another scan which showed my placenta is low lying so the doc has said they will not let me out till 34 weeks only if my placenta has moved again.

Im am going out of my mind already being ere 2 and a half weeks. Im not really on bed rest or anythng was just told I cant go to far from the hospital and will be staying ere. 

so dats my update will prob be ere posting more offten  
Hope all the ladies ere are keeping well and babies are cooking away nicely!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Jodie, I have low lying placenta with DS2, it moved at 30 weeks and the stubborn sucker didnt even want to come out at delivery. 

Being in the hospital sucks but it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## LaRockera

truthbtold said:


> Are you working from home? I wish I was that lucky. I am praying that I can work as long as possible we need my income.

I'm a PhD student, and so is my husband, so we're both working from home. Which is nonetheless over two floors, and even though the doc told me it's fine, I still count my visits to the kitchen downstairs.

The other thing is, my private doctor's in Greece, although I'm sure the NhS people here are fine! I'm just away from my 'main' doctor at the moment (I've been living in the UK for a decade almost but got pregnant by IUI while in Greece in June and came back only a few weeks ago). The thing is, DH and I are alone here so no help from parents and such. I am planning to get extra help with cleaning though because doctor said I shouldn't be doing any.


----------



## truthbtold

I know it must be hard being there without your family.


----------



## LaRockera

truthbtold said:


> I know it must be hard being there without your family.

It's okay. I'm very lucky to have a wonderful DH, and he's doing everything he can. I do miss my family but also love our independence, you know?

:flower:


----------



## truthbtold

Yeah it really helps when you have a great DH buy your side.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Rock - congrats on your baby girl hun, I would love to have another little girl ;) Try walking upstairs on all fours. I did it from 12wks with the twins, partly to take the strain off and partly because I was in so much pain carrying the twins! It's a strange sight, but a heck of a lot less hard on your pelvic floor :) x

Glad you're doing ok Jodie - a few more weeks and you'll be well and truly on your way to term ;) x


----------



## P_anxious

Congrats MA!! Amelia is really cute.... Ur journey is inspiring... 
After what u've gone thru now rvrything else is just a small bump ... 

I am 28 weeks now and waiting for 30 ... We are planning to shift mr to my mothers place so tht she can tk care better .... So change in doc etc , doc said as long as we r taking it easy one trip shud be ok...


----------



## sham1

Hey, larockera. Just catching up on posts. Cervical twinges are very uncomfortable but also v common. I had loads before stitch removal and still getting them at times but my consultant told me its normal.

On another note, I now have an induction booked for Tuesday morning provided baby doesn't come before that. Can youbelieve that? Nearly at my due date (11th Oct)


----------



## LaRockera

Lizzie - thank you, I think it's a great tip and I'm certainly doing this from now on!

Sham- Oooh, how exciting! You're almost there, honey! :happydance:


----------



## lizziedripping

sham1 said:


> Hey, larockera. Just catching up on posts. Cervical twinges are very uncomfortable but also v common. I had loads before stitch removal and still getting them at times but my consultant told me its normal.
> 
> On another note, I now have an induction booked for Tuesday morning provided baby doesn't come before that. Can youbelieve that? Nearly at my due date (11th Oct)

:happydance: Yey sham, good for you hun :happydance:

Yet another of our ladies amazed they have made it term. So excited for you, can't wait! x


----------



## LaRockera

Guys, can I ask you a question?

When did you actually start buying baby stuff? I see all these threads about baby rooms and clothes and the like in the 2nd Tri forums, but I'm just too insecure at the moment to start purchasing. I mean, it took me three months to get a couple of pregnancy bras, and it's only now at 17 weeks that I'll be getting a pair of maternity jeans as I really need them now.

Husband and I have agreed not to get any baby stuff until we've safely reached the third trimester. What do you think? :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Its really a personal choice, we have decided on shopping at 30 weeks. But my choice is also based on the fact that this is my third son, he still has plenty of hammy downs for his 2 year old brother. We dont need much, we have all the furniture. But I do want him to have some new things and we need bottles, swing and bouncy seats.


----------



## garrickbaby

I bought a few things (4 shirts/2 sleepers)when i found out we were having a girl... but i'm not buying anything else. I also just made her a baby blanket. I'm hoping i'll get most of the stuff at my baby shower though. 
At first I wasn't going to get anything since I did buy a good amount of clothes with my last pregnancy and then I loss the baby it was the hardest thing to go back and return the items... I was literally crying at the register when she asked "whats the reason for the return" but I decided that I couldn't let the last pregnancy over shadow this pregnancy.


----------



## truthbtold

Garrick your brave, I still have rubbermaid containers of my little girls clothes. Couldnt bear to look at them or take them back. And I guess deeo down I was hoping the next one would be a girl. So for right now there tucked away.


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Garrick your brave, I still have rubbermaid containers of my little girls clothes. Couldnt bear to look at them or take them back. And I guess deeo down I was hoping the next one would be a girl. So for right now there tucked away.

Yeah at the time I just wanted to try to pick up the pieces and thought that would help, we all know that nothing much really help though. I had gone in the closet and came across that bag a couple of times and it just ripped my heart out... and I just didn't want that to happen again, and I didn't want to throw my babies clothes away so I thought i needed to get mysef together and return them. It was the hardest thing. 

Have you found out what you are having this time? Or are you not going to?


----------



## LaRockera

See, that's what I think. I can't let myself go, can't let myself relax. I think I may be seeking some help, maybe CBT or general counselling? It's like, once I stop worrying over this thing, I start on another.

30 weeks is fair, I think. Provided I reach the mark safely, I'll start buying her clothes. For the time being, I'll start buying maternity clothes, bit by bit.


----------



## truthbtold

Garrick I am having my 3rd boy. I burst into tears it took me a few weeks to get myself together, guess I just felt robbed of the little girl I prayed so hard for. 

Rockera, I have been considering counseling also.


----------



## HelenGee

Lizzie- glad the holiday was a success, fussy babies add a whole new dimension to the "relaxation." It's just because they have such a lovely, calm homelife, taking the 4 Walls and adjusting the routine means panic. Just shows what a comfy, contented life they have with you, not a bad thing, just hard when you change the setting. :hugs:

MA - tbh the pupps I had doesn't sound as severe as yours, however, I remember using calamine a lot, bio oil sent me through the roof at first, even that was too painful, but it cleared v quickly to the point that I don't remember feeling it after 2 weeks. I don't know if you can get this, but I use a calamine wash on Bella's eczema patches that really helps, it's from Lush and is called Dreamwash. It's very calming, takes the itchiness out and soothes the bumps.

Sham - OMG! So very excited for you. That's just brilliant, can't wait :hugs::happydance:

Rock- I didn't buy any baby stuff in my ic pregnancy until past 32 weeks, even then it was a struggle to buy it and enjoy it. I shopped online and felt so guilty, then would spend hours crying, thinking I was tempting fate. I did buy a lovely baby change bag at 32 weeks, it was for both us(at least that's how I justified it!) and it was compensation for temporarily suspending my shopping 
addiction whilst in bed. When I got to 35 weeks, I hit the online sales and went a bit crazy, I think I felt so guilty that Bella hadn't had the lovely pregnancy that my first had had, enjoying shopping for pushchairs, furniture etc, even though it was unnecessary 2nd time around. So yes, there were some psychological issues there for me too, I had counselling (hypnotherapy) for post traumatic stress, and pnd but I wouldn't take any medication. It really helped to just talk, as I realised I have (and still am) put huge pressure on myself to make amends for the scary pregnancy. It's a process to go 
through, but the sooner you start it, the better for you and your baby I think. :hugs:


----------



## garrickbaby

LaRockera said:


> See, that's what I think. I can't let myself go, can't let myself relax. I think I may be seeking some help, maybe CBT or general counselling? It's like, once I stop worrying over this thing, I start on another.
> 
> 30 weeks is fair, I think. Provided I reach the mark safely, I'll start buying her clothes. For the time being, I'll start buying maternity clothes, bit by bit.

I actually started talking to a counselor a couple weeks ago... I started feeling anxiety since it was around the time my water broke and its just seems to play games with my mind lately, i've been pushing through it though and still try to think positive... the negative thinking will kill you and its so hard not to worry. 

I've loss 2 boys around this time and I didn't seek counseling neither time and everyone say how strong I am..... I think now I just realize my breaking point (if I loose another baby) and know that talking to someone really has helped me stay focus and positive and I try not to let fear take over. Its something I work on everyday especially when i don't feel her move. 

30 weeks sounds good. Are you having a baby shower?


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Garrick I am having my 3rd boy. I burst into tears it took me a few weeks to get myself together, guess I just felt robbed of the little girl I prayed so hard for.
> 
> Rockera, I have been considering counseling also.


I know how you feel. I wanted a boy all my life. This is our last child so I guess we wont get our boy... I feel so guilty sometimes because my husband is the only child so you know I felt the pressure not having a boy to carry on the name. It didn't help that when he told his 90 year old grand father the first thing he said that "It has to be a boy" needless to say we haven't even told him that its a girl yet. I've been going back and forth about if this is truely our last child, I know he would love a son but after putting body through this 6 times I'm not sure how much more I can take. We've been talking about getting my tubes ties/essure, a vesectomy for him or maybe just get the mirena who knows. I'm pretty torn with that decision.


----------



## truthbtold

We went back and forth about the decision to have another baby and we decided to try one more time, next fall. Then my husband is getting the snip . But I know how you feel I havent told a lot of people we are having another boy because of the sympathy looks.


----------



## LaRockera

garrickbaby said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> See, that's what I think. I can't let myself go, can't let myself relax. I think I may be seeking some help, maybe CBT or general counselling? It's like, once I stop worrying over this thing, I start on another.
> 
> 30 weeks is fair, I think. Provided I reach the mark safely, I'll start buying her clothes. For the time being, I'll start buying maternity clothes, bit by bit.
> 
> I actually started talking to a counselor a couple weeks ago... I started feeling anxiety since it was around the time my water broke and its just seems to play games with my mind lately, i've been pushing through it though and still try to think positive... the negative thinking will kill you and its so hard not to worry.
> 
> I've loss 2 boys around this time and I didn't seek counseling neither time and everyone say how strong I am..... I think now I just realize my breaking point (if I loose another baby) and know that talking to someone really has helped me stay focus and positive and I try not to let fear take over. Its something I work on everyday especially when i don't feel her move.
> 
> 30 weeks sounds good. Are you having a baby shower?Click to expand...

I think you are a very strong woman, and I think this time it'll really be all right. Nobody can understand such worries but you, really. Your body, your baby, your whole life. 

I'm trying not to let my panic overtake me, but it's not always easy. I listen to other ladies saying 'just relax and enjoy your pregnancy, it's a magical time' but to be honest, all I want is to close and reopen my eyes and have her in my arms, full-term and healthy.

I'm thinking, if I make it to term, and if I'm able to have another baby, then perhaps, just perhaps, I'll be somewhat more tranquil then. I'll have gone through a first pregnancy and know my body. But then this is so far away, it doesn't bring much consolation to my current agony.


----------



## HelenGee

garrickbaby said:


> truthbtold said:
> 
> 
> Garrick I am having my 3rd boy. I burst into tears it took me a few weeks to get myself together, guess I just felt robbed of the little girl I prayed so hard for.
> 
> Rockera, I have been considering counseling also.
> 
> I've been going back and forth about if this is truely our last child, I know he would love a son but after putting body through this 6 times I'm not sure how much more I can take. We've been talking
> about getting my tubes ties/essure, a vesectomy for him or maybe just get the mirena who knows. I'm pretty torn with that decision.Click to expand...

Garrick- we've gone over and over whether we will have another baby, I felt so overjoyed when Bella was born, but everything was tinged with "that's the last time we'll hold a newborn, etc etc." don't dwell on these things now, when your family is contented and fitting together with your new baby girl, then think about whether one more will complete the picture for you. For us, we would have had a dozen if life was a little easier and finances less strained, now we have realised that the things we enjoy with our family need me to work part-time (although I could have quite happily told them what to do with their job today!) and that I didn't handle the bed rest very well, but it would be the only way for me to go through another pregnancy as I'd be too scared to do otherwise. I've now got a mirena, not sure I'm keen but seems to be settling and we've both agreed that if we change our minds and want another baby, we'll hopefully prepare ourselves for the bed rest challenge better next time x


----------



## overandout

ohh my dear ladies some of u hav touched a nerve here ...i worried sooo much thru all my six pregnancies, at times maybe i worried needlessly.... even when docs reassured me that baby is fine, but i just couldnt forget my first loss i remember being wheeled thru a long cold corridor that smelt of bleach, to a room at the end on my own in bed 13 and i saw a vase of dead flowers... :flower: the desperation the loneliness feeling like a failure and above all the quietness in my big "empty" home, years later i developed anxiety disorder and was given medication and CBT couldn't understand why i had this disorder as i had all my beautiful children, but i was told sometimes it take years to manifest itself, having this disorder is a long dark road one that your nearest and dearest dont truly comprehend,there is light at the end of the tunnel but plz think positive ladies the worst doesnt all happen,dreams do come true.bless ur bubs overandout


----------



## lizziedripping

Helen hun, what a sweet thing to say, thank you :hugs: 

Garrick, Truthb and ROckera - the pain of losing a child is an insummountable grief which will probably never leave you and you should make no apology (even implied) for still feeling it keenly and being anxious in your current pregnancies. 

I didn't lose my preemie, but the effect of her sudden and unexpected birth (that night OMG that night......), her 6mth battle for life, and the loss of what should have been the happiest time of our lives took me years to even begin to come to terms with. I look at the backs of her hands sometimes which are spattered with the scars of dozens of needle marks, and privately I think my heart will break. She is here and I have my child, but I feel terrible guilt that I didn't give her the start she deserved, and that she will perhaps be affected by that traumatic beginning for the rest of her life! This is probably irrational, but as a mother I feel it nonetheless.

You ladies who have lost a child but bear it with such bravery and dignity are an absolute inspiration to me. The fact that your pregnancy fills you with fear and panic is testament to what fabulous mothers you are and will be. I was terrified in the twin pregnancy. Every day up to 32wks I lived in fear and dread, but I think this is a normal, human reaction at a very frightening time which is filled with unknowns.

As over and out says however, dreams do come true and you can go on to have many more healthy babies after loss - please just hang on to that if you can. THe odds were stacked so firmly against me in the twin pregnancy, and I never thought in a million yrs I would make it safely to that section date - but I did, and it was the best day of our lives. Yours will be too wonderful ladies :hugs: 

As for having more - never say never (you too Helen) ;) This whole 'baby making' thing gets quite addictive lol. Pregnancy for us IC ladies might well be fraught with fear, panic and months of worry, immobility and uncertainty, but that somehow makes the outcome all the more deserved and our love of the 'miracle' ever more intense :) Take care xxx


----------



## truthbtold

:hugsThanks a bunch Lizzie your words of encouragement always make us feel better.


----------



## Sherri81

MA, I want to say a huge CONGRATS on baby Amelia!! I am so happy for you. As for your post baby body, especially a c-section, I think you just need to give it time. Have faith that with some time, patience, and maybe a little exercise sometimes down the road, you will get back to where you were. And wearing a belly wrap might help as well in the beginning. As for the PUPPS, I suffered terribly from about 28-33 weeks. I scratched so much, I now have some permanent scars on my arms. I googled and googled til I found a solution. It was called Grandpa's Pine Tar soap. I think you can buy it at GNC in the States. Anyways, it smells like an old camp fire, but damn, did it ever work! I had tried calamine lotion, ice, a million different steroid creams, whatever else you can think of (oatmeal soaks, wearing nylons filled with otameal on my arms to try to keep it on, baking powder pastes...). Anyways, if you try the soap, lather up, let the lather sit for a few minutes, then re-wet and relather and then rinse off.

I just want to cheer on everyone else who is still awaiting the birth of their babies. It is the most stressful time ever, but it seems like the majority of you have come over the worst of it, and are in the home stretch (28 weeks on).

It seems like the worst thing in the world when you are sitting on bedrest, not knowing what's gonna happen, but look how many of us are willing to do it all over again! You quickly forget all the worries when you are finally holding your baby in your arms.

Colby was my 8th pregnancy, and I swore I was never gonna try again after all the problems I had in his pregnancy. And when he was 6 days old, I started talking about having another one! And I would do it to, if I were allowed to. I've since been told that there isn't a Dr left in BC who will help me, as my cerclage was far too hard to place (2 surgeons over the course of 2 hours), due to my anatomy. So without a cerclage, I can't carry a baby. Also, they have discovered, (anatomy once again), that I can never birth a baby naturally, so it would be another c-section which they don't really want to do. Plus there is the heart stuff.... So unfortunately, my baby days are over. But I would do it again if I could.


----------



## Susanah

hello everyone

I am so incredibly busy at the moment - with Charlie, the building work, the step-teenagers and the pregnancy.... but do keep checking in to see how everyone is

So many new pages to read and CONGRATULATIONS MA !! So proud of you and so very pleased to hear that you are home and well. Baby Amelia looks perfect and beautiful.

update from me
Made it to 24 weeks on thursday but on the same day - had a bit of unexpected bleeding... so off we went to see my consultant and got a scan. 
He thought it was not the placenta - which is a relief - but is coming from my cervix.
Thoughts are either 1= infection, 2= I'm overdoing, 3= both. It may be the Group B Strep combined with the stitch causing local irritation and bleeding.
So I am on antibiotics, fluconazole for thrush, canestan pessaries vaginally and given instructions to take it easier. He basically said that I may not make it to 38 weeks if I don't slow down a bit - and that has got through to me.


Baby is growing, kicking and seems to be doing ok so I just need to be realistic. I am so scared of losing this little one and PTL is a really worry. But focusing on day to day life is much easier this time round. 

bye for now

Susie


----------



## Susanah

ps how do i put a photo on here!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Susie - glad you're doing ok, and your doc is right - although you can't rest in the way you did before, you do need to take things a bit easier if you can ;) 

Great to hear tho that despite your busy, demanding life, the stitch is still doing its job :) I sometimes worry that the ONLY way to 'make it' is stitch plus bed rest, and that sometimes for many ladies this just isn't possible (me included). I am relieved that you are proof that it is possible to manage with a stitch and a less extreme taking things easy. You are obviously trying to find the balance this time around - perhaps with a little more emphasis on the resting part lol ;).

As for uploading photos - when typing a message there is a paperclip button in the menu that you need to click. This brings up a box enabling you to upload attachments - click the browse button at it will automatically take you to the photo folder on your desktop. Select which you want then double click and they will appear in the attachements window - to the right of this window is an upload button. You do have to reduce the size of the pics to 800x800 pixels tho. Jees that was a complex explanation, hope it made sense? x


----------



## truthbtold

Raising my hand complete bedrest isn't really possible for me right now. But I sit at my desk all day only getting up for bathroom breaks then home with my feet up in the evening.


----------



## garrickbaby

I must say I am blessed, I had to basically fight for my doc to put me on bedrest, last time i had the cerclage and went back to work a week later, I have a sit down job but clearly it didn't work for me. I wonder if it has any thing to do with the way I was carrying also, with both boys I was carrying low, so maybe I had more pressure on the cervix, this time i'm carrying high and has had no problems with cervix shorting so far... who knows. Either way, My job gives short term disability for 6months with your full pay and then after that you get 60% of your pay... I'm just blessed that I can stay home and be ok financially, because I don't think if I had to go to work everyday, I don't think I would've made it this far. 

Susie- congrats on making it to 24 weeks, try to rest alot, as much as you can.


----------



## sham1

LaRockera said:


> Guys, can I ask you a question?
> 
> When did you actually start buying baby stuff? I see all these threads about baby rooms and clothes and the like in the 2nd Tri forums, but I'm just too insecure at the moment to start purchasing. I mean, it took me three months to get a couple of pregnancy bras, and it's only now at 17 weeks that I'll be getting a pair of maternity jeans as I really need them now.
> 
> Husband and I have agreed not to get any baby stuff until we've safely reached the third trimester. What do you think? :shrug:

Hey, LaRockera, just catching up on posts briefly (this thread moves so fast)! I didn't buy anything in this pregnancy until 32 weeks! Don't let anyone pressure you into buying things before you are ready. You will know when the time is right x


----------



## truthbtold

Garrick that's great about the benefits. My federal government employee benefits suck when it comes to disability.


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Garrick that's great about the benefits. My federal government employee benefits suck when it comes to disability.

Yeah, its just pure luck that my job has good short term disability, because most places doesn't include pregnany complications in disability. I work for the school system (fairfax co. ) but when I use to work at a different school system (alexandria city) they didn't have anything like that. I remember having leave without pay for 2 months when I loss my first son.


----------



## Susanah

Thanks lizzie i will try and post some pics of charlie bean.
Are u doing ok? 
Loved the holiday pictures I saw a few pages back. Gorgeous. 

Bleeding has settled and am just taking my pills and feeling sick from the penicillin but if it was GBS causing problems or an infection, would much rather be one step ahead. 

On the way to the NEC to the grand designs live show! So my new plan of 'rest' is clearly starting tomorrow - after ive cleaned the house lol. 
Mum is coming up tomorrow to help though :) 

Last time I would have been scared of doing anything but it so much more balanced this time round. 

And larocka - I bought nothing until Charlie was 35 weeks and then only got a few little things. We got her Moses basket on the way home from the hospital !!! I could not have handled an empty one sat in the house if anything went wrong... So we waited! 
Don't be pressured into anything!

Susie x


----------



## LaRockera

A bit of a vent really.

You know I'm Greek and I live in England for the last ten years or so, and I absolutely love living here. But the NHS... even though I think it's fantastic to have free healthcare, well, there are times I just DREAD for myself and my baby.

So I went and met the midwife for the first time (no doctors at the unit btw). I said I was worried about leaking fluid. She basically dismissed it, said they would not perform a swab for fear of infection anyway (she excluded it completely), and said that even if I did leak, there was nothing to be done about it anyway, and that I should only worry about things that are within my control.

I've been referred to a consultant for my stitches, which I am yet to see, and to meet with whom, I'll need to travel to another time.

I miss my doctor in Greece. :cry: I'm thinking of enquiring in a private clinic here (about an hour drive from where I live) but they're sooo expensive. 

I wish someone did an effing speculum to see what I'm leaking. It doesn't feel like dripping, but I'm moist all the time, and it's driving me nuts. :cry:


----------



## sham1

LaRockera said:


> A bit of a vent really.
> 
> You know I'm Greek and I live in England for the last ten years or so, and I absolutely love living here. But the NHS... even though I think it's fantastic to have free healthcare, well, there are times I just DREAD for myself and my baby.
> 
> So I went and met the midwife for the first time (no doctors at the unit btw). I said I was worried about leaking fluid. She basically dismissed it, said they would not perform a swab for fear of infection anyway (she excluded it completely), and said that even if I did leak, there was nothing to be done about it anyway, and that I should only worry about things that are within my control.
> 
> I've been referred to a consultant for my stitches, which I am yet to see, and to meet with whom, I'll need to travel to another time.
> 
> I miss my doctor in Greece. :cry: I'm thinking of enquiring in a private clinic here (about an hour drive from where I live) but they're sooo expensive.
> 
> I wish someone did an effing speculum to see what I'm leaking. It doesn't feel like dripping, but I'm moist all the time, and it's driving me nuts. :cry:

Hey hun, I know how you feel about the NHS. Sometimes you really do have to be forceful and really, it's only really a free health service if you don't work. If you do, you're paying for it involuntarily anyway.

There have been a few times when I was unsure whether I was leaking as I had so much discharge, esp with stitch. My hospital do a speculum whilst telling you to cough and that way they can see if the leakage is due to pressure but i know they can be awkward. I had to practically force them to check me for dilation after my stitch was removed!

They should be checking you if you are concerned your waters are leaking. I know we don't always like to cause a fuss but if you're really unhappy ask to speak to a consultant or different midwife. I'm sure all is fine though, a stitch can cause many different types of discharge. I even had some small bleeding from the stitch site a couple of times and all was ok xx:thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Rockera - sorry you're feeling so stressed hun :hugs:

The moisture you feel, could you be leaking from your bladder due to baby weight? With the twins I had actual gushes of water on standing and thought my waters had gone, but it was actually just pee escaping from my increasingly squashed bladder lol. 

When waters rupture, it is actually like a slow-running tap, either fast or slow. They can leak slowly, but it is usually quite obvious. The MW was wrong to dismiss you, and should atleast check if you have doubts. If it were waters, there are things that can be done to prevent infection etc. I don't think it is water hun, but if nothing else it would put your mind at rest to have it checked.

I had lots of watery discharge in pregnancy hun, this is normal and more common in women with a stitch. Are you not under the care of a prematurity prevention team/clinic? Usually they swab you at around 20wks routinely for infections so getting swabbed is usual for us IC ladies anyway - the midwife is talking rubbish. It's so easy for them to be dismissive when it isn't happening to them!! Makes me so angry x


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry rockera - just read your PM AFTER posting the above message lol. Just answered your PM hun x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Just popping in to check in on Sham and the rest of you. We've been busy with Amelia though she's a really good baby.

I still have the rash and I'm beside myself. It's hard to function itching all day long. I'm taking dandelion root, milk thistle. Looking into the soap that Sherri mentioned. Today I've been exhausted. An odd exhausted. We were walking tonight and I had hot flashes as well. My guess it's the hormones. So maybe the rash will start to go away.

Nothing much to add, I'm praying I can start posting a bit more in the upcoming weeks. Wishing everyone well.

:hug:


----------



## jennwitt

Jules - are you still here? I have been thinking about you!

I have been home now for 10 days, still hanging on at 34.1 today ;-) The couch at home isn't nearly as comfy as the hospital bed, and my muscles are doing way worse (sore, non-existent) than when I was in the hosp. I feel I am weaker and it is frustrating. I still feel (of course it's worse the farther along) so much pressure after 5 mins of standing or sitting, so resting isn't too hard b/c I don't feel like doing much else....My bladder is squashed and I sometimes feel like my water is going to just bust out of my non-stitched tiny cervix!

thankful, thankful Luke has had such great time inside, but I have to admit, no activity since week 19 has been very challenging to this normally super active mama of 5.....argh....


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just popping in to check in on Sham and the rest of you. We've been busy with Amelia though she's a really good baby.
> 
> I still have the rash and I'm beside myself. It's hard to function itching all day long. I'm taking dandelion root, milk thistle. Looking into the soap that Sherri mentioned. Today I've been exhausted. An odd exhausted. We were walking tonight and I had hot flashes as well. My guess it's the hormones. So maybe the rash will start to go away.
> 
> Nothing much to add, I'm praying I can start posting a bit more in the upcoming weeks. Wishing everyone well.
> 
> :hug:

Hi darling, how's it going apart from the rash? How's Amelia? I'm sure she's completely worth it. I can't wait, being induced tomorrow, so should be home Weds or Thursday.:happydance:


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you so much ladies for your replies.

Well, they have assigned me a consultant which I'm seeing tomorrow at three. So I'm going to make a fuss and ask them to examine me. If not, I'll just go to the Birmingham clinic. The MUMS one. I need to put my mind at ease.

I'm not too worried because while I do feel moist down there, it's usually around my labia and clitoris. I'm thinking, amnio wouldn't reach that high up, would it? It would probably leak downwards, as if I peed myself. :haha:

Sending my love and wishes to all the other ladies, too. :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - the hot flashes are normal after delivery hun. I remember waking in the middle of the night after the twins, and I had the shivers but was burning hot and couldn't warm up. It was weird, but just my body temperature returning to normal after carrying the babies - your metabolism and hormones have to 'climb down' too - the shift is quite amazing after 9mths of growing a baby lol. take care of yourself sweet x

Sham - yey, and can't wait!!!! You must be so excited :hugs:

Hi Jenn - I was the same about rest - hated it, but if I moved around for more than a few minutes I felt horrible pressure so daren't do any other than lie there. I feel looking back that this was more bladder-related than cervix. the stitch wreaked havoc with my bladder and the pain after emptying it was immense - such a relief once it was out. Even without a stitch, the baby puts so much pressure on your bladder. 

Keep resting hun, not long now you have done so well to get this far without a stitch xxx


----------



## sham1

lizziedripping said:


> Hi MA - the hot flashes are normal after delivery hun. I remember waking in the middle of the night after the twins, and I had the shivers but was burning hot and couldn't warm up. It was weird, but just my body temperature returning to normal after carrying the babies - your metabolism and hormones have to 'climb down' too - the shift is quite amazing after 9mths of growing a baby lol. take care of yourself sweet x
> 
> Sham - yey, and can't wait!!!! You must be so excited :hugs:
> 
> Hi Jenn - I was the same about rest - hated it, but if I moved around for more than a few minutes I felt horrible pressure so daren't do any other than lie there. I feel looking back that this was more bladder-related than cervix. the stitch wreaked havoc with my bladder and the pain after emptying it was immense - such a relief once it was out. Even without a stitch, the baby puts so much pressure on your bladder.
> 
> Keep resting hun, not long now you have done so well to get this far without a stitch xxx

Lizzie, I am really excited! I was wondering however, whether I've been in early labour for a few days now. I'm getting quite painful contractions/braxton hicks but with no particular regularity, it comes with a period like cramping anywhere between 10 and 5 minutes but they don't get closer together. What do you think?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sham, can't wait to hear your baby has arrived. I'm waiting patiently.


Yes, Amelia is MORE than worth it. I just wish I could enjoy her more without the rash. She actually contracted a rash in the night. The nurse and a few friends are thinking it's heat rash because it was hot the last few days. I of course cried because I though "I" gave her my rash. Felt like a crappy mother. Of course we all know i'm hormonal so it intensifies things that aren't really an issue.

Lizzie, good to know that the hotflashes are normal. I had guessed. Seeing as though I've been on extra progesterone I've kind of been thinking my body is a hormonal mess so it's going to take time to get back to a "Normal" function. Just wish it would hurry up. :lol:

Speaking of hormones.....Anyone been on 17P that contracted pupps like me AFTER pregnancy?


----------



## truthbtold

What is pupp? I'm on 17p so that might be helpful info? 

You ladies convinced me .....I had my flu shot today. Very unpleasant. Then took my glucose test. I hope I past. I would hate to do a 3 hour test.


----------



## sham1

Just about to get an early night as I need to be up at 5.30am to be at hosp for 8am induction. The anticipation has kicked in now. I will post any announcements as soon as I can but I seem have to lost the camera USB lead so need to find that before I post any piccies but hopefully will find it soon. 

Can I just take this opportunity to say how astounded I am to have made it to my due date and my prayers have been answered. I'm wishing you ladies all the best and take comfort in the fact that we can make it full term. Although I will never forget my little boy Kasey whom we lost last year at 20 weeks, his brother will hopefully be with us in the next couple of days. I have mixed emotions right now but mainly joy. All the best and I will be in touch soon xxxxx


----------



## LaRockera

Sham- Good luck hon, although I'm sure it will all just go BRILLIANT! :happydance:

Wishing you all the best, give us an update but only when you feel relaxed and having enjoyed the first moments with your precious LO! 

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## overandout

ohh all the best sham1 to u and lil pumpkin :baby: enjoy. keep us posted on how u get on when and if u get chance lol overandout


----------



## HelenGee

Sham- how exciting! Am thinking of you, hoping it all goes smoothly for you, got everything crossed.

MA- sounds like you're doing brilliantly, it's lovely to hear how busy you are, makes a change from bed stressing eh?!

La Rockera- what a stupid thing for your midwife to say, of course there is a risk of infection but she's talking rubbish and is obviously scared. I have the same feeling towards some parts of the nhs, it's just getting past the first person, to find the doctor you actually need to see. I was speculumed and swabbed countless times with exactly the same complaint as you. It's not a good idea to constantly keep checking BUT there are times when you need to check.

I've said lots of times on here, sorry, it's not an advert, but MUMS in Solihull are fantastic, can't recommend them highly enough. Mike, the consultant there, noticed my ic and wrote notes to make sure my own hospital followed it up. He told me to call him if they didn't act and he would personally call/ shout at them! His actions saved Bella's life.

If you do go there, ask for an appointment with Mike or Chris, both are excellent consultants. If I had the money, I might even risk another pregnancy knowing they'd lead the care xxx:hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Susannah- glad you're well, was worried when I read about the bleed. Grand designs sounds fun, could do with it in our shambles of a house! Keep those feet up and leave the housework x


----------



## cbl77

Sham~ thinking of you and can't wait to see pics of your precious little one!
Jenn Witt~ I have to say I am soooo happy for you that you have made it so far and I know that you are so relieved!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Sham, you probably won't get this reply to your earlier question now darlin', but for what it's worth, it does sound very much like you might be in early labour. Period-like cramps every 5-10 mins are exactly how it starts, but that can go on for 12/24hrs before they suddenly pick up pace and become much more intense. I began with very mild cramps with my first, enough to keep waking me thru thenight, but not painful. That went on for almost 24hrs and then within an hr they became enough to make me stop in my tracks. I had him 18hrs after the 'gear change' lol. You may well not need those induction meds afterall ;)

Good luck anyway Sham - you so deserve some happiness chicken so enjoy your day, it will be the best of your life :hugs: xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Good luck sham. I hope it goes fast and smoothly.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Praying for a swift delivery Sham. Looking forward to seeing your little blessing! :hugs:

Went to the dermatologist and they are going to try a topical agent REALLY strong to try and get rid of the itchy rash. I can't take anything more orally with exception to allergy stuff because it will affect breast feeding and or blood sugar/pressure. 

So topical agent, lots of sun and allergy meds will hopefully help find relief soon.

Truth, Puppps is a rash that is from over abundance of hormones. "USUALLY" you get it during pregnancy. I've got it post c-section. There IS a possibility it is a reaction to the antibiotic they used during the c-section. I have 3 allergies and they may have used one in one of the family of drugs I'm allergic to. :wacko: Either way, it's a reaction and crazy itchy and burny feeling. It's been 11 days so far. It drives me batty. :wacko:


----------



## vaali

Hi buddies.. here goes my story. I had a miscarriage @ 18 weeks during my last pregnancy which happened in oct 2010, suspected due to TORCH infection though unproven that time we found out the reason now!. With a bit of struggle conceived again this april & everything was cool til 16 weeks during which my scan showed a cervical length of *4.1cms*. When i went fo my anomaly scan by 22 weeks which fell n last week of sept, the radiologist was shocked to see a *3mm* cervical length\:headspin: & since my OBGY clinic has an in house scan she was informed ASAP & emergency encerclage was done in couple of hrs. Put on bed rest since then & my 23rd week followup scan showed 1.1cms:sad2:. Though not good enough to feel relieved it is atleast better than a 3mm long cervix. Next followup by18th oct.. & keeping my fingers crossed for my cervix to pick up in its length & staying tied to bed as much as i can. Anybody else out there with CI during current or previous pregnancies? looking for some good hearts to share with & to gain some confidence to carry on with this precious lil bean kicking inside:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Vaali,

Well, doesn't look like your dilated. Just looks as though you have a small length which is what Incompetent Cervix does. You have the stitch in there. I think I'll let Lizzie answer this one since I have a foggy mind and can't seem to focus. I just want to reassure you that many of us have made it. I pray you do too. :hugs: I know all too well what it's like to lose a child preterm. It's hard. Just 11 days ago I gave birth to my Amelia. So I hope this gives you hope that it can happen. 

In the meantime. Lizzie and the others may come by and answer your question a bit better than I can at the moment. I've had lack of sleep a lot. 

Sending hugs and love to you as you take care of yourself and baby. Praying also for peace of mind and spirit through the anxiety. That honestly won't go away until you surpass your milestones as it did for many of us with losses. Once you surpass those milestone, you'll start to celebrate. Don't forget to enjoy your dear little one.....Right now I know it's hard because you have your loss in the back of your mind. Again, I pray for peace of mind and spirit so you can enjoy this new little one and raise him or her here on earth. :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

HelenGee said:


> La Rockera- what a stupid thing for your midwife to say, of course there is a risk of infection but she's talking rubbish and is obviously scared. I have the same feeling towards some parts of the nhs, it's just getting past the first person, to find the doctor you actually need to see. I was speculumed and swabbed countless times with exactly the same complaint as you. It's not a good idea to constantly keep checking BUT there are times when you need to check.
> 
> I've said lots of times on here, sorry, it's not an advert, but MUMS in Solihull are fantastic, can't recommend them highly enough. Mike, the consultant there, noticed my ic and wrote notes to make sure my own hospital followed it up. He told me to call him if they didn't act and he would personally call/ shout at them! His actions saved Bella's life.
> 
> If you do go there, ask for an appointment with Mike or Chris, both are excellent consultants. If I had the money, I might even risk another pregnancy knowing they'd lead the care xxx:hugs:

Thank you SO much for this message, and actually to all you ladies that so patiently reply to my questions.

I have an appointment with a consultant today so hoping to corner him and making him swab me. I am somewhat more at ease listening to what you had to say to me- truth is, I don't have a constant leak, and I don't feel anything gushing out every time I get out of bed. But I'm still pretty wet down there, and sometimes I do feel trickles, so I need to put my mind at ease. Even if it's not amnio (which I SO hope it isn't), it may be a thousand other things.

Thank you for your info about MUMS, I've actually looked them up and already have their number written down. I'm in Gloucester, about an hour drive away, so it's easy for me to get there, too. Depending on how the consultant treats me today, I'll develop a plan of action.

Last night I had a scare. I felt like small contractions that lasted a couple of seconds, but then they stopped. I felt my cervix pretty heavy too. I was terriefied, but when I went to the toilet the 'heaviness' more or less subsided (and you know how everything augments in the middle of the night), so I'm hoping this was just Braxton Hicks? Gah- I'm exhausted with worry. I'm glad to have made it to the fifth month already, but I don't think I'll breathe until I get to month seven safely. :dohh:


----------



## vaali

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi Vaali,
> 
> Well, doesn't look like your dilated. Just looks as though you have a small length which is what Incompetent Cervix does. You have the stitch in there. I think I'll let Lizzie answer this one since I have a foggy mind and can't seem to focus. I just want to reassure you that many of us have made it. I pray you do too. :hugs: I know all too well what it's like to lose a child preterm. It's hard. Just 11 days ago I gave birth to my Amelia. So I hope this gives you hope that it can happen.
> 
> In the meantime. Lizzie and the others may come by and answer your question a bit better than I can at the moment. I've had lack of sleep a lot.
> 
> Sending hugs and love to you as you take care of yourself and baby. Praying also for peace of mind and spirit through the anxiety. That honestly won't go away until you surpass your milestones as it did for many of us with losses. Once you surpass those milestone, you'll start to celebrate. Don't forget to enjoy your dear little one.....Right now I know it's hard because you have your loss in the back of your mind. Again, I pray for peace of mind and spirit so you can enjoy this new little one and raise him or her here on earth. :hugs:

Hi Mommy's angel
First of all many grats on your lil angel there!:baby: cant thank you enough on those kindest words on earth! gives me a lot of confidence & courage right now......:flower: i know the sleepless perinatal period & you do take good rest & good food. Take good care:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

LaRockera, dont worry I get braxton hicks all the time after two tall glasses of water I usually feel a lot better.


----------



## LaRockera

Well, I'm back from the consultant's appointment.

So they gave me an extra quick u/s to see the baby, and her amnio fluids were fine. That kind of convinced me it's not amnio I'm leaking. They also measured my cervix (not transvaginally) and said it looked closed, no funneling. 

At 15 weeks, it was 3.73cm. Today it was 3.23. Is that okay? :shrug:

Now here's what pissed me off big time. They gave me the little stick thing to 'swab myself'. I don't think I inserted it too deep, perhaps a cm with the tip included, but hurt myself. Hope I didn't do any damage in there. :cry: So they're too scared to infect me and have me infect myself instead?

Oh. And the doc said my cerclage was 'completely unnecessary'. He didn't even look at my pre and post cervix scans. Just at my HSG. :growlmad:

I must admit, I didn't have the heartbreaking losses some of the ladies in here had, so I don't even dare to compare my anxiety to yours. But I know I'm lucky enough that the IC was diagnosed via the HSG, because there was funneling at 13 weeks. I tried to tell him but I don't think he was even listening to what I was saying.

Okay, sorry for the rant. Also, I apologise if sometimes I try to monopolise the thread. The truth is, I'm new to the cerclage experience, and can't really offer any advice to people. :nope:

But I'd be glad to pass over the advice I got so far from my doc. In a nutshell, it's like this: pelvic rest, no more than 10min walks, no household/cleaning chores. I'm not on bed rest but need to be careful.

In any case, since I'm a student, I bought a laptop tray and mainly work from my bed. I do get up and go downstairs to eat and watch a movie etc with husband (I'm also on aspirin as a blood thinner so need to move a bit), but all within limits.


----------



## Susanah

Larockera - Swabbing yourself like that is normal practice. I do one every few weeks and if I have any problems. Its a bit weird at first but it is normal. Its a HVS - High vaginal swab and not meant to go deep. Its also better to do it that way than stick a speculum up there and furtle around. You will not have infected yourself - the natural flora on the outside on the vagina is very similar to that on the inside and its only to check for any additional bugs in the high vaginal area.
Where are you in Greece? We have a house in Rhodes, well two actually as my parents have one each. 
Really good to hear that the fluid levels are ok. 

Helen - thanks :) and grand designs was fantastic! full of ideas for our extension... if money were no object lol ! 

Vaali - welcome - how many weeks are you now? Sounds like the emergency cerclarge was essential and is doing its job!!
With rest, support and positive thinking you CAN get through this. 
I have had one rescue cerclarge and two planned cerclarges and am a massive fan. Good luck and keep in touch. You're in the right place.


----------



## Susanah

attempting a pic of Charlie Bean.
 



Attached Files:







charlie1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Susanah

:happydance:
yey i did it :)
:happydance:
thanks lizzie :flower:


----------



## LaRockera

Hey Susanah :flower:,

I'm from up north, Thessalonica, but have been living in the UK for the last ten years or so. My husband's also an Athenian, and has been living here with me.

The stick they gave me was like a really long Q-tip, but I tried not to push it too high. It hurt a bit in the beginning but now I don't feel anything so I presume I didn't stick it higher than I should have.

That baby in the picture is ADORABLE!

xx


----------



## heychickie

Vaali, welcome. I am 21 weeks 5 days myself, with a planned cerclage placed just after 12 weeks. My cervix has only been measured once so far this pregnancy, about 2 weeks ago, and was 4 cm. I'm sure it was very scary to be down into mm measurements, but it does seem your cerclage is doing its job. 

Mine was placed because during my last pregnancy, I dilated, actually dilated to 4 cm with no labor at all, at 23w 5d. I was put on hospitalized bed rest immediately, but only held out for 3 days before my water broke. Our son was born at 1lb 9oz, and placed in the NICU. He did very well there, though was on breathing support and tube feeding. Approximately 40 days after birth, he died from a result of NEC, which had shown up only 3 days prior. He had multiple surgeries to remove infected bowels, but was not able to get through it.

This time my Dr was very proactive by placing the cerclage before any signs of issues. We're hoping to welcome this little one in February, one year after his big brother should have been born.

I wish you continued success with your cerclage!


----------



## priyanka

Hi everyone, I feel So overwhelmed after reading this whole thread over the last 15 days And finally think god has given me a some Help & assurance.
I was diagnosed with 2cm cervix open to external os with bulging membranes at 20wks in my last pregnancy 3 yrs ago, admitted to HBR with tocolytics to prevent labour, but cervix shortened to 2mm next week & I lost my Baby girl at 24+2 after 26hours Of labour.

This pregnancy I got preventive stich at 12+3wks when cervix was 4.2cm By abdominal u/s. After that i have been on bedrest except toilet n shower. Then no checkup till week 16 when Dr checked just baby heartbeat. Then at 19wks another abdominal u/s says internal os of cervix open upto the cerclage. Cervix length 1.5 (height where my stich was placed As per my discharge summary)
my doc says its normal for IC cases nothing to worry. I feel pressure & twinges & about 2 painless braxton hicks a day since 16th week. I am 21wks today. 
Is this normal opening upto stich? Braxton? Twinges? Not having vaginal u/s? as your thread seems different from my doc's replies.
I Am scared to death. Plz reply.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,

Susannah- Charlie is just soo gorgeous, wish I could have a munch! She looks so cheeky and happy and like she enjoys her food too lol!

La Rockera- what a strange attitude from your consultant, sounds odd. But the fact is that you have your cerclage as a precaution, you now need their care and support. Some doctors do take the conservative approach and avoid the cerclage until it becomes an emergency, waiting until the good reason for placing it is totally obvious. However, he should now trust that your doctor felt there was good enough reason to place one, it is not undertaken lightly because of the risk of stirring up trouble, and when placed electively are hugely successful. 
Most ladies have trouble getting the ic recognised and the subsequent cerclage placed. You're in a more hopeful position than that. If his attitude becomes obstructive and stressful, I'm sure you could ask to change consultant. I armed myself with knowledge from Mike at MUMS, then went to my hospital, was bounced to a rather dismissive consultant, who then realised that the situation was as serious as I had been telling them, and finally arranged surgery with my consultant. I had been desperate to see her from about 8 weeks, and she 
was marvellous. She said a stitch would be placed at 13 weeks in any further pregnancy. 

It sounds like you're doing brilliantly tho, keep resting hun and keep the questions coming. This thread was a lifeline for me when I was at my absolute worst, don't worry about asking too much x:hugs:

Vaali- you're in the right place. Your stitch will do it's job now, so try to relax (impossible I know). I was down to 13mm with funneling, it is possible to "rescue" a short cervix. Take care xx:hugs:

Priyanka- welcome sweet, I am so sorry for the loss you have suffered. Even with the cervix open to the stitch, the stitch can and does hold the cervix closed, keeping membranes from rupturing. If you are open to the stitch, that is the point of having the stitch in place. You've been through a traumatic time and are understandably worried over every number you hear. That's normal, but have faith that the stitch does work xx

Jennwit- you are doing so well too, keep on baking :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Priya and Vaali - welcome to our thread :hugs:

Vaali - your cervix is holding out well at 23wks, especially since the stitch was placed after cervical changes had already occured. It sounds as tho it was placed just in time and your cervix has already regained valuable length. At this stage all i can advice id for you to continue resting. If things remain settled for another week it is likely that your emergency stitch has worked well and you have every chance of getting this pregnancy to 32wks and beyond. There are obviously increased risks when a cervix has already begun to change and shorten, BUT the stitch was placed before any funneling or dilation - brilliant news!!! good luck hun, I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:

Priya - The reason you are funneled to the stitch is because your cervix is incompetent, and this is what we would expect to happen. The whole reason for placing an elective stitch is in anticipation of your cervix funneling under the growing weight of your baby. If the stitch does its job (and they usually do ;)) then your cervix should remain funneled to it - it might even close up again with rest. The important thing is that you have a decent length of closed cervix remaining below the stitch to block any infection and keep that baby where he/she should be :winkwink:

There is nothing that can make you feel more relaxed at this stage - IC pregnancy is frightening, but just know that you are doing all you can and have some faith in the stitch. Rarely does a cervix dilate through a stitch, and to do so would require strong, regular contractions (as seperate issue to the IC). It sounds like you have a true case of IC, and as such the stitch will do its job. 1.5cms below the stitch is good btw :hugs:

Rockera - your cervix is a brilliant and very normal length hun. the contractions you mentioned can be normal in pregnancy, and sometimes as a result of a full bladder or UTI. If they were relieved by emptying your bladder then it is unlikely they are proper contractions. Keep doing what you're doing hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## ekt

Hello. I am 18 weeks and had a cerclage placed at 12 weeks b/c of IC diagnosed at 25 weeks w/ my previous pregnancy. I was on bedrest from 25 weeks until my daughter was born at 34 weeks. She's wonderful and healthy today, but it was a scary road that I'm not ready to go down again. I was also on meds for preterm labor w/ my previous pregnancy. During this pregnancy, my cervix was measuring 50 mm+ post cerclage; however, on Friday, it measured 33 mm. Still normal length, just much shorter than previous measurements; I also had a small amount of funneling. I'm on ibuprofen now for contractions, but am very concerned because I seem to have a lot of pressure in my pelvic area; often (and sorry if this is too descriptive) I feel like something is stuck in my vagina, that is how much pressure I feel. I'm very concerned about this pressure and am not sure how much, if any, pressure is normal. My doctor is wonderful, but I feel like I can't get a straight answer from him- I realize every woman and pregnancy is different, but I get frustrated with my own fears and assumptions. Any experience or advice any of you have to share would be appreciated! thank you!


----------



## priyanka

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Priya and Vaali - welcome to our thread :hugs:
> 
> Vaali - your cervix is holding out well at 23wks, especially since the stitch was placed after cervical changes had already occured. It sounds as tho it was placed just in time and your cervix has already regained valuable length. At this stage all i can advice id for you to continue resting. If things remain settled for another week it is likely that your emergency stitch has worked well and you have every chance of getting this pregnancy to 32wks and beyond. There are obviously increased risks when a cervix has already begun to change and shorten, BUT the stitch was placed before any funneling or dilation - brilliant news!!! good luck hun, I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Priya - The reason you are funneled to the stitch is because your cervix is incompetent, and this is what we would expect to happen. The whole reason for placing an elective stitch is in anticipation of your cervix funneling under the growing weight of your baby. If the stitch does its job (and they usually do ;)) then your cervix should remain funneled to it - it might even close up again with rest. The important thing is that you have a decent length of closed cervix remaining below the stitch to block any infection and keep that baby where he/she should be :winkwink:
> 
> There is nothing that can make you feel more relaxed at this stage - IC pregnancy is frightening, but just know that you are doing all you can and have some faith in the stitch. Rarely does a cervix dilate through a stitch, and to do so would require strong, regular contractions (as seperate issue to the IC). It sounds like you have a true case of IC, and as such the stitch will do its job. 1.5cms below the stitch is good btw :hugs:
> 
> Rockera - your cervix is a brilliant and very normal length hun. the contractions you mentioned can be normal in pregnancy, and sometimes as a result of a full bladder or UTI. If they were relieved by emptying your bladder then it is unlikely they are proper contractions. Keep doing what you're doing hun :hugs: xxx

Dear Lizzie & Helen;

Thanks for sharing your valuable information. You both gave me some peace. But is it okay 

1. To have only abdominal u/s and no TVU not even once till now 21wks ?

2. Have no scan / measurement whatsoever between stitch placement at 12+3wks and 20th week big u/s

3. Take only oral progestrone 200mg day then 200 mg night....no injections....no suppositeries.....is oral progestrone helpful at all since i have been on it since week 8 till now but my length has still diminished even with bedrest

4. have no swabs except the one just before stitch placement ?

I hope I'm not bothering you and other forum members. Any replies would be life-saving for me at this stage.


----------



## vaali

Susanah- Big 'Hi' to you!..(see me waving at you? lol..) looks like we both are around same gestational age. charlie' looks so awesome!

Im 24 weeks today.. & omg! my emergency circlage was right on time, cant imagine what would have happened had been late to the clinic! i had been repeatedly telling my OBGY to measure my cervical length right from my 12th week but she kept on ignoring me since my last history was not looking like a CI (i suddenly ruptured my membranes @ home around 18+5weeks followed by torrential bleeding & was rushed to LR.. my labour had to be induced & there came a lil boy:( after 5 hrs of labour :( my TVS done around 13 weeks that time was normal & no scans after that till i ruputured.. so none where able to say if it was a proven CI which made them suspect TORCH infection). So around 16 weeks i had a TVS done with another OBGY known to me on request since my usual OBGY clinic use to be very busy most of the days. Cervical length was 4.1cms & so she reassured me that there is no CI & asked me not to worry about it.

I was all happy & started doing yoga, walking & all those stuff & the shock came to us on a regular anomaly scan with my busy OBGY by 22 weeks! gosh.. i cant put that in words! the moment the radiologist put the TV probe she was very upset & was like 'hey! where is your cervix.. i dont see it!' . My heart skipped a few beats & i felt the whole world stopping on me!! she wanted my OBGY to come to the ultrasound room & made her look at the monitor. They both were shocked & were like 'so this is now a CI'. My hubby was also with me in the room & they both spoke to us about the emergency cerclage & my OBGY rang up the hospital right away to check for theatre. 

My husband is very good @ handling tough situations & he kept on telling me everything is gonna be alright. My radiologist kept on telling me how crucial those moments till i get my cerclage are since the length was just 3mm & membranes funneling till external os & even a lil stress like coughing/ sneezing will end up in a situation no diff from my previous one. She was like 'please be very very careful til the procedure is done.. this baby is very precious to all of us' (how sweet of her!)..

Hubby drove me to the hospital not too far away from the clinic & with in couple of hrs emergency Mcdonalds cerclage was done. I broke down in the recovery room when hubby came to talk to me & convey me that the procedure went well & that my OBGY spoke to him & my parents, coz till then i was holding my breath & dint speak a word to anyone after the scan & all i wanted was to save this pregnancy no matter what..

So here am i.. on almost complete best rest.. foot end of the cot raised to 3 inches, drinking lots of fluids & getup only for a quick shower & restroom needs. oh yes, im also put on uterine relaxant- isoxsuprine.. no 17p shots in guess. My follow up scan done by 23rd week was better with no funneling & a 1.1cmc cervical length (TVS again..). My OBGY reassured me that we will be able to carry on with till baby till 28 weeks (for a viable foetus, which is my next goal) & above if im on complete bed rest & that the cervical length might even pick up from there..

heychickie - Big Hi to you too.. losing a preterm after 40 days of birth with NEC sounds devastating :( im so sorry to hear that! i know what that would have been to your family & my prayer goes to you.. 
Glad about the elective procedure this time & im sure we gonna beget a bouncing happy baby this time! :)

priyanka - hey dont worry girly.. 1.5cm cervix @ 21 weeks.. almost similar to my history but with an added advantage of elective cerclage much earlier! we will travel together this remaining pregnancy & keep us posted.. my prayers to you too!

HelenGee, lizziedripping - thanks a ton! im just trying to stay positive here & hoping the stitch is going to do a good job. Also communicating with the ever kicking busy one inside to stay with me & my family.. 4 more weeks to go for my next set 28 weeks goal & keeping my fingers crossed to make it & beyond.. i really want to keep him/her inside as much as a can & bring him/her all healthy & active to the world outside!!

ekt - hi there.. 3.3cms @ 18 weeks with an elective cerclage sounds very positive. Dont worry, everything is gonna be alright..'been there done that' you would know the precautions to be taken & do share them with us. My prayers to you..


----------



## vaali

Susanah- Big 'Hi' to you!..(see me waving at you? lol..) looks like we both are around same gestational age. charlie' looks so awesome!

Im 24 weeks today.. & omg! my emergency circlage was right on time, cant imagine what would have happened had been late to the clinic! i had been repeatedly telling my OBGY to measure my cervical length right from my 12th week but she kept on ignoring me since my last history was not looking like a CI (i suddenly ruptured my membranes @ home around 18+5weeks followed by torrential bleeding & was rushed to LR.. my labour had to be induced & there came a lil boy:( after 5 hrs of labour :( my TVS done around 13 weeks that time was normal & no scans after that till i ruputured.. so none where able to say if it was a proven CI which made them suspect TORCH infection). So around 16 weeks i had a TVS done with another OBGY known to me on request since my usual OBGY clinic use to be very busy most of the days. Cervical length was 4.1cms & so she reassured me that there is no CI & asked me not to worry about it.

I was all happy & started doing yoga, walking & all those stuff & the shock came to us on a regular anomaly scan with my busy OBGY by 22 weeks! gosh.. i cant put that in words! the moment the radiologist put the TV probe she was very upset & was like 'hey! where is your cervix.. i dont see it!' . My heart skipped a few beats & i felt the whole world stopping on me!! she wanted my OBGY to come to the ultrasound room & made her look at the monitor. They both were shocked & were like 'so this is now a CI'. My hubby was also with me in the room & they both spoke to us about the emergency cerclage & my OBGY rang up the hospital right away to check for theatre. 

My husband is very good @ handling tough situations & he kept on telling me everything is gonna be alright. My radiologist kept on telling me how crucial those moments till i get my cerclage are since the length was just 3mm & membranes funneling till external os & even a lil stress like coughing/ sneezing will end up in a situation no diff from my previous one. She was like 'please be very very careful til the procedure is done.. this baby is very precious to all of us' (how sweet of her!)..

Hubby drove me to the hospital not too far away from the clinic & with in couple of hrs emergency Mcdonalds cerclage was done. I broke down in the recovery room when hubby came to talk to me & convey me that the procedure went well & that my OBGY spoke to him & my parents, coz till then i was holding my breath & dint speak a word to anyone after the scan & all i wanted was to save this pregnancy no matter what..

So here am i.. on almost complete best rest.. foot end of the cot raised to 3 inches, drinking lots of fluids & getup only for a quick shower & restroom needs. oh yes, im also put on uterine relaxant- isoxsuprine.. no 17p shots in guess. My follow up scan done by 23rd week was better with no funneling & a 1.1cmc cervical length (TVS again..). My OBGY reassured me that we will be able to carry on with till baby till 28 weeks (for a viable foetus, which is my next goal) & above if im on complete bed rest & that the cervical length might even pick up from there..

heychickie - Big Hi to you too.. losing a preterm after 40 days of birth with NEC sounds devastating :( im so sorry to hear that! i know what that would have been to your family & my prayer goes to you.. 
Glad about the elective procedure this time & im sure we gonna beget a bouncing happy baby this time! :)

priyanka - hey dont worry girly.. 1.5cm cervix @ 21 weeks.. almost similar to my history but with an added advantage of elective cerclage much earlier! we will travel together this remaining pregnancy & keep us posted.. my prayers to you too!

HelenGee, lizziedripping - thanks a ton! im just trying to stay positive here & hoping the stitch is going to do a good job. Also communicating with the ever kicking busy one inside to stay with me & my family.. 4 more weeks to go for my next set 28 weeks goal & keeping my fingers crossed to make it & beyond.. i really want to keep him/her inside as much as a can & bring him/her all healthy & active to the world outside!!

ekt - hi there.. 3.3cms @ 18 weeks with an elective cerclage sounds very positive. Dont worry, everything is gonna be alright..'been there done that' you would know the precautions to be taken & do share them with us. My prayers to you..


----------



## garrickbaby

Priyanka,

My doc only does abdominal scan, she said that she doesn't want anything in the vagina or bother the cervix. My last high risk doc however gave transvaginal scans every 2 weeks. Also she doesn't measure the cervix, and i've mentioned earlier in this form I like it that way instead of me being paranoid about the cervix getting shorter or longer, so I've realize this way works for me. She just check that my cervix isn't open and I'm not funneling. A change in the cervix is to be expected with IC so I think that's why she doesn't check. I am on the injection and last pregnancy I was on the suppositeries but I think I heard that it can be just as effective if given orally. Not 100% sure but maybe someone else will answer this also. I think one swab in early pregnancy and then in 20 some months and at the end may be the norm.. I personally get swab once a month because I've had an infection with a cerclage in my last pregnancy which resulted in my son passing away shortly afterward birth. So, i had to basically fight to have them agree with swabbing me because the high risk docs said its not needed, good thing my doctor said she would do it anyway. Believe me after my many losses i'm happy to finally have a great doc that listens. If you are not comfortable with what your doctor is doing or not doing see if you can talk to your doctor and maybe ask for them to measure you for peace of mind if not try to find a doc that you feel comfortable with. Try not worry so much but I know its hard. Good Luck.


----------



## vaali

Priya- 1 & 2 : i wonder why dint they do a TVS (trans vaginal scan) yet! probably you should ask them next time. Guess TVS gives much more true values than TAS.. so when is your next appointment?
3 : Im also guessing you are in india now & here they prefer either oral progesterone or uterine relaxants. No shots.. suppositories only if you arent tolerating oral progesterone. Also my OBGY told me that progesterone/ uterine relaxants whatever it is, they are still only at experimental level coz none had been proven yet practically. My OBY of last pregnancy also told me that. So oral progesterone is just as fine as anything from what they say & some research i did online.

4 : Though one of my friends here had amoxicillin one at night everyday after her cerclage till delivery which some OBGY prefer prophylactically in fear of respiratory tract & sticth related infections some dont do. I spoke to my OBGY & she said since the procedure was already done under antibiotic cover (which they would have started with a skin test just before the cerclage if you could remember) there is no need of any antibiotics or swab tests unless otherwise needed she said. I too accept her point on that & i dint wanted to take amox or anything as my friend did.


----------



## vaali

Priya- 1 & 2 : i wonder why dint they do a TVS (trans vaginal scan) yet! probably you should ask them next time. Guess TVS gives much more true values than TAS.. so when is your next appointment?
3 : Im also guessing you are in india now & here they prefer either oral progesterone or uterine relaxants. No shots.. suppositories only if you arent tolerating oral progesterone. Also my OBGY told me that progesterone/ uterine relaxants whatever it is, they are still only at experimental level coz none had been proven yet practically. My OBY of last pregnancy also told me that. So oral progesterone is just as fine as anything from what they say & some research i did online.

4 : Though one of my friends here had amoxicillin one at night everyday after her cerclage till delivery which some OBGY prefer prophylactically in fear of respiratory tract & sticth related infections some dont do. I spoke to my OBGY & she said since the procedure was already done under antibiotic cover (which they would have started with a skin test just before the cerclage if you could remember) there is no need of any antibiotics or swab tests unless otherwise needed she said. I too accept her point on that & i dint wanted to take amox or anything as my friend did.


----------



## vaali

Grrr.. looks like i hit the post button twice last 2 times X( !!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Eya and welcome to the thread ;)

the feeling of something stuck in your vagina is actually a normal part of pregnancy - especially second time around, and is more likely a prolapse of your bladder rather than cervix related. I had this feeling throughout the twin pregnancy and when I looked I could actually see my cervix protruding into my vagina! This is scary, but harmless and due to everything being lower down after previously giving birth. Your cervix length is good hun, asnd wouldn't be causing a pressure feeling yet - that only happens when your cervix has actually dilated and the membranes bulging. I had funneling from 25wks with the twins but the stitch prevented it progressing beyond this.

Priya - Abdominal ultrasound is never as accurate as TVU but I can understand where your doc is coming from avoiding placing anything into the vagina. My consultant did a TVU every wks however and didn't place the probe far inside at all, so the risks were minimal. In theory the stitch will hold your cervix closed and there si no real need to do a TVU, but I personally prefer them for peace of mind.

As for progesterone, it is beneficial but not necessary if you have a stitch. Some places give it, others don't - it hasn't been clinically proved safe as yet (tho it probably is) so some docs won't give it. I didn't have it and my cervix held up fine hun x

Take care everyone x


----------



## priyanka

Thanx a ton everyone for your Help, Info & concern. You guys have all given me some confidence In my doctor's management Of my case. Its a huge relief because before your replies I was always mistrusting her short answers or lack Of replies despite her fame & popularity In The whole town. 
I am so much at peace now. 
Liz & Helen were inspirational angels to me even before I myself entered this thread, because I had been reading all past 200 pages. 
And now I've even got journey co-traveller friends vaali & garrickbaby. We guys are close together in time too. 

May god bless everyone in & after their journeys. May all Of us find strength and faith. Love you all.


----------



## priyanka

Vaali- you guessed it right hun. I'm in India right now. Punjab. And you're In chennai I guess?


----------



## LaRockera

Priyanka, please consider me a co-traveller too. :flower:

I wish I could answer some of your questions myself, but as you may have figured I'm new to this, too. But I find this thread brilliant, and I think that the ladies like Lizzie, Helen and MA that gave birth and come here to check and advise us still are amazing. I hope to do the same should I safely reach the end.

Well, here's my update. My Greek obstetrician called me up, and when I said my length was 3.2cm he said that's perfect, I need not worry about it. I asked of the 5mm shrink between weeks 15 and 18 are significant, and he said it's normal, I'm doing great. So I'm very relieved. I don't intend to change my moderate bed rest, especially now that I'm entering month five. But it is very encouraging to hear from someone you trust.

I've also called MUMS clinic as per Helen's recommendation, and I think I'll be visiting them monthly as they seem to understand and quite reliable.


----------



## overandout

welcome to vaali and priyanka :flower: new members I myself only joined in sept so fairly new to this forum however ive had my babies now i came on this forum as i had had a mc @22 wks and due to that ive had a shirodkar suture in all my subsequent pregnancies all 6, all of which with the grace of God were successful, haven't read previous posts.. but plz feel free to ask any questions re sutures, as im on this forum to try and alleviate any concerns for you yummy mummies to be, as i know how worrisome it can be understanding what your body is putting you thru right now take care sweets.overandout:cloud9: LaRockera team pink yipeee :hug: congrats x


----------



## priyanka

LaRockera said:


> Priyanka, please consider me a co-traveller too. :flower:
> 
> I wish I could answer some of your questions myself, but as you may have figured I'm new to this, too. But I find this thread brilliant, and I think that the ladies like Lizzie, Helen and MA that gave birth and come here to check and advise us still are amazing. I hope to do the same should I safely reach the end.
> 
> Well, here's my update. My Greek obstetrician called me up, and when I said my length was 3.2cm he said that's perfect, I need not worry about it. I asked of the 5mm shrink between weeks 15 and 18 are significant, and he said it's normal, I'm doing great. So I'm very relieved. I don't intend to change my moderate bed rest, especially now that I'm entering month five. But it is very encouraging to hear from someone you trust.
> 
> I've also called MUMS clinic as per Helen's recommendation, and I think I'll be visiting them monthly as they seem to understand and quite reliable.

Oops so sorry dear. Don't get Me wrong. I didn't mean to leave you or anyone out. Having IC bonds us all together in our journeys.

I went back and read that you're 3.3cm and 18 wks. That's amazing hun and very encouraging too. Do u have a stitch or no? Coz it seems u don't need any given your length 5+ & then 3.3 ?

my thoughts & prayers with u.


----------



## priyanka

overandout said:


> welcome to vaali and priyanka :flower: new members I myself only joined in sept so fairly new to this forum however ive had my babies now i came on this forum as i had had a mc @22 wks and due to that ive had a shirodkar suture in all my subsequent pregnancies all 6, all of which with the grace of God were successful, haven't read previous posts.. but plz feel free to ask any questions re sutures, as im on this forum to try and alleviate any concerns for you yummy mummies to be, as i know how worrisome it can be understanding what your body is putting you thru right now take care sweets.overandout:cloud9: LaRockera team pink yipeee :hug: congrats x

Amazing......six successes with sutures......God bless.......really raises hopes for us all. Thanks for offerring help dear.

How often did u have your stitch / length checked? Were you On progestrone oral/ injections/ suppositeries along with sutures?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Eya and welcome to the thread ;)
> 
> 
> As for progesterone, it is beneficial but not necessary if you have a stitch. Some places give it, others don't - it hasn't been clinically proved safe as yet (tho it probably is) so some docs won't give it. I didn't have it and my cervix held up fine hun x
> 
> Take care everyone x

Glad this was discussed. I spoke with the perinatologist who has now said they will do a preventative cerclage for our next pregnancy and will forgo the progesterone because I've ended up with PUPPS because of the 20wks of progesterone and the hormonal imbalance it's caused hence the side effect of PUPPS post natal.

I'm all for the early cerclage..Praise God their listening once and for all....I was wondering about the progesterone and not adding it. So this makes me feel better seeing your discussion. Thanks!

As for us, we're exhausted right now. New parents and I feel emotional and just like I have a whole lot to learn. lol

We had a photo shoot yesterday (she's 11days old now). One of the photos is on my avatar. I'll post more once I get them.

Love to you all, I hope to be on more in the next couple of months. I'm sleep deprived and emotional so it's going to take awhile to adapt I'm thinking??


----------



## jodie083

Hey ladies,

So im still in hospital so starting to get me down missing my kids like crazy picking them up from school listening to their stories bout their day in school etc. Have only seen them 3 time since iv been in so has been very hard.

Havent been feeling myself the last 2 days, been so tired getting waves of nausea, I got up to the toilet dismorning had very bad stabbing/stinging sensation up in side me. I have been getting it on and off all day, fell asleep and woke with pains in back and abdomin which have been coming on and off all day but not getting stronger. Have so much pressure below n to top it off have SPD.

So its going from bad to worse, I feel if I was let home at least I would be able to get on and wouldn feel every little thing and start to be able to get things ready for baby. I have nothing got at all. And really feel the need to get home n scrub my house from top to bottom before baby comes. 

Sorry rant over.......Keep thinking positive!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

priyanka said:


> Oops so sorry dear. Don't get Me wrong. I didn't mean to leave you or anyone out. Having IC bonds us all together in our journeys.
> 
> I went back and read that you're 3.3cm and 18 wks. That's amazing hun and very encouraging too. Do u have a stitch or no? Coz it seems u don't need any given your length 5+ & then 3.3 ?
> 
> my thoughts & prayers with u.

Oh, no, not at all! I didn't think you left me out. On the contrary, I felt I was too engrossed by asking advice for my own problems that I wasn't too responsive to the other posts.

I have an elective cerclage that was put in on 13w3d. My cervix was around 5cm @ 12 weeks, 3.73 @ 15 weeks, and now, at 18 weeks it's 3.2cm. My doctor said it's normal and all going smooth, so it put my mind at rest.

I'm also sending you my warmest, very best wishes of strength and utter happiness at the end of your journey. :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

jodie083 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> So im still in hospital so starting to get me down missing my kids like crazy picking them up from school listening to their stories bout their day in school etc. Have only seen them 3 time since iv been in so has been very hard.
> 
> Havent been feeling myself the last 2 days, been so tired getting waves of nausea, I got up to the toilet dismorning had very bad stabbing/stinging sensation up in side me. I have been getting it on and off all day, fell asleep and woke with pains in back and abdomin which have been coming on and off all day but not getting stronger. Have so much pressure below n to top it off have SPD.
> 
> So its going from bad to worse, I feel if I was let home at least I would be able to get on and wouldn feel every little thing and start to be able to get things ready for baby. I have nothing got at all. And really feel the need to get home n scrub my house from top to bottom before baby comes.
> 
> Sorry rant over.......Keep thinking positive!!!!

Aww, hunny. So sorry. Sounds like your nesting and going crazy because your limited at the hospital. I pray for peace of mind, body and spirit as you start going into the last several weeks of the trimester. Praying also for your family at home, that they may find peace and comfort until mom and baby get home. 

Love to you dear one. :hug:


----------



## vaali

priyanka said:


> Vaali- you guessed it right hun. I'm in India right now. Punjab. And you're In chennai I guess?

Yup.. you got it right priya..:thumbup:


----------



## vaali

overandout said:


> welcome to vaali and priyanka :flower: new members I myself only joined in sept so fairly new to this forum however ive had my babies now i came on this forum as i had had a mc @22 wks and due to that ive had a shirodkar suture in all my subsequent pregnancies all 6, all of which with the grace of God were successful, haven't read previous posts.. but plz feel free to ask any questions re sutures, as im on this forum to try and alleviate any concerns for you yummy mummies to be, as i know how worrisome it can be understanding what your body is putting you thru right now take care sweets.overandout:cloud9: LaRockera team pink yipeee :hug: congrats x

Awww.. yummy mummy to 6! how sweet!:hugs: thanks a lot & grats on the babies! sure will shoot you questions as & when they arise. Take care overand out:flower:...


----------



## vaali

Glad this was discussed. I spoke with the perinatologist who has now said they will do a preventative cerclage for our next pregnancy and will forgo the progesterone because I've ended up with PUPPS because of the 20wks of progesterone and the hormonal imbalance it's caused hence the side effect of PUPPS post natal.

I'm all for the early cerclage..Praise God their listening once and for all....I was wondering about the progesterone and not adding it. So this makes me feel better seeing your discussion. Thanks!

As for us, we're exhausted right now. New parents and I feel emotional and just like I have a whole lot to learn. lol

We had a photo shoot yesterday (she's 11days old now). One of the photos is on my avatar. I'll post more once I get them.

Love to you all, I hope to be on more in the next couple of months. I'm sleep deprived and emotional so it's going to take awhile to adapt I'm thinking??[/QUOTE]

Awwww.. such a cutie sweetie lil angel with feathers! now thats how a " mommy's real angel" would look like:kiss::kiss: im sure you are gonna adapt to the new arrival & its hang over very soon:thumbup: & gonna be giving us all expert advice on it when we go through them in near future:happydance:


----------



## overandout

hi priyanka,hope u doing fine,and bubbas doing good :baby: i had my suture in around week 14, they kept me in hospital overnite to check the suture hadn't caused any irritation, they just checked my blood pressure, temp,no progesterone, no cervical length check, which im happy about i am of the belief that the more u poke and prod a woman's cervix the more chances of infection or irritation,:wacko: i went home next day,i did have strange pulling sensations throughout pregnancy as baby was growing but was reassured all was normal, did rest as much as possible,suture is taken out at 37 or 38 weeks i had my sons at between 38 -39 weeks gestation, do u have suture ? is it the same procedure in india? when is bubba arriving? nosy yes i am lol.take care talk soon overandout:hugs:


----------



## overandout

:pink:Thanks vaali, congrat team pink, have u got a name yet.. ohh a brand new baby enjoy her they grow up so fast, my eldest son is 21 still my baby, take care for now and try and get some :sleep: when bubba sleeps. overandout.


----------



## priyanka

overandout said:


> hi priyanka,hope u doing fine,and bubbas doing good :baby: i had my suture in around week 14, they kept me in hospital overnite to check the suture hadn't caused any irritation, they just checked my blood pressure, temp,no progesterone, no cervical length check, which im happy about i am of the belief that the more u poke and prod a woman's cervix the more chances of infection or irritation,:wacko: i went home next day,i did have strange pulling sensations throughout pregnancy as baby was growing but was reassured all was normal, did rest as much as possible,suture is taken out at 37 or 38 weeks i had my sons at between 38 -39 weeks gestation, do u have suture ? is it the same procedure in india? when is bubba arriving? nosy yes i am lol.take care talk soon overandout:hugs:

thanks dear....this is excactly the procedure done on me when i had my cerclage done at 12w3d..no checks after that except my anomaly scan showing internal os open upto the cerclage...also i am on oral progestrone since 8th week....i hope i also make that far in gestation...right now i am 21w and aiming for 26w first....my due date is 26-feb-2012

but in india they dont tell baby's gender by law...i keep wondering for shopping & for names as well. but my hubby says its better not knowing till we actually have him/her in our hands safe and sound


----------



## Jule71

jennwitt said:


> Jules - are you still here? I have been thinking about you!
> 
> I have been home now for 10 days, still hanging on at 34.1 today ;-) The couch at home isn't nearly as comfy as the hospital bed, and my muscles are doing way worse (sore, non-existent) than when I was in the hosp. I feel I am weaker and it is frustrating. I still feel (of course it's worse the farther along) so much pressure after 5 mins of standing or sitting, so resting isn't too hard b/c I don't feel like doing much else....My bladder is squashed and I sometimes feel like my water is going to just bust out of my non-stitched tiny cervix!
> 
> thankful, thankful Luke has had such great time inside, but I have to admit, no activity since week 19 has been very challenging to this normally super active mama of 5.....argh....

Jennwitt- Hi, I'm still here!! I am usually on the other site, sorry I missed your message. It's been busy getting ready for baby! How are you? I hope you are hanging in there! I am glad to see you are home, although I'm sure it's hard not to get up and go. Soon enough you will be so busy with all those kids :) Hope you can squeeze another few weeks and have a smooth delivery. Keep in touch!

afm- Getting my stitch out today :) I'm a little nervous, but will be glad to be stitch free! Thanks for the many months of support to all of you! xoxo


----------



## Carry22

Hi Ladies, sorry for barging in on your thread, hoping for some advice :flower:

I'm currently 10w+5d after a miscarriage at 15 wks in June. I haven't been diagnosed with IC but I have reason to suspect it. 

About a week or 2 before I discovered our baby had died I lost all of my fluid whilst sleeping in bed - we went straight up to the hospital where for some unknown reason they did not believe me :growlmad: I had a scan done which showed that the heartbeat was still there but they couldn't see if the fluid had gone. I asked if I could go back in a few days to get rescanned but they told me there was no need and everything was fine - needless to say it wasn't :cry: and when I went in for a scan at 15wks there was no fluid around the baby and it had no heartbeat. 

I had a follow up appt with my consultant in June for post mortem / blood results and he said there was no reason for the m/c and we were just unlucky. But I know the reason for the baby dying was the fluid going and I have been doing a lot of reading on PROM which accounts for 20-25% of 2nd tri losses. I should mention I also have had surgery on my cervix (LLETZ laser procedure) for abnormal cells.

Sorry for the rant but basically what I'm trying to say is that I want my cervix to be checked this time around and I'm worried the hospital will say no.

Any advice for me :hugs: ???


----------



## vaali

Hi Carry22.. im no big OBGY but im in medical field. From what i know yours looks mostly like a CI. Your PPROM (preterm premature rupture of membranes) looks exactly like my previous history if you could read it few pages behind.. even my previous or current OBGY dint think of a CI though i always had it at the back of my mind after my loss & kept asking for cevical length measurements until i ended up with an alarming 3mm cervix @ 22weeks (which in other words was in the verge of rupturing this timeover again!!!). Now your LLETZ may also be a reason for CI but im not very sure coz these latest forms of laser treatments dont usually cause it. Hope that was of lil help..

All i want to say is.. im really really very sorry for the loss & been there done that i know how exactly it feels & where it puts you in.. dont give up hope & please be proactive in your next pregnancy. My prayers are with you!! take utmost care dear!!..


----------



## Carry22

Hi Vaali, thanks so much for replying :hugs: and I'm very sorry for your loss

I have an appointment with my consultant on Mon 24th when I'll be 12+2which will be the first time I've seen him this pregnancy. I'm definitely going to bring up the possibility of IC and see what response I get. I just have this awful feeling that he's going to say that this wasn't proven as the reason for my m/c. 

But the way I see it is that they didn't even check for IC so how do they know?? Surely its better to do a cervical scan than not to :shrug:?? I spoke to my community midwife about it on Monday and she said that the hospital won't do anything to diagnose IC until after recurrent losses. I think this is absolutely crazy!! So people have to go through losing more than one baby before they'll do anything about it??

Sorry for the rant, it just gets me so wound up!! 

I read your story and it sounds like you've been through so much - Hope you are keeping well now?? xxx


----------



## sham1

Hi guys, just a quick pass through haven't had a chance to read posts yet! My son Jordan Elijah Cole was born on 11th October at 10.55pm weighing 6pounds 10 ounces. He's absolutely gorgeous and so well behaved. Came home today, will post pics asap. Hope u ladies are all ok? ;-)


----------



## LaRockera

Carry22 said:


> Hi Vaali, thanks so much for replying :hugs: and I'm very sorry for your loss
> 
> I have an appointment with my consultant on Mon 24th when I'll be 12+2which will be the first time I've seen him this pregnancy. I'm definitely going to bring up the possibility of IC and see what response I get. I just have this awful feeling that he's going to say that this wasn't proven as the reason for my m/c.
> 
> But the way I see it is that they didn't even check for IC so how do they know?? Surely its better to do a cervical scan than not to :shrug:?? I spoke to my community midwife about it on Monday and she said that the hospital won't do anything to diagnose IC until after recurrent losses. I think this is absolutely crazy!! So people have to go through losing more than one baby before they'll do anything about it??
> 
> Sorry for the rant, it just gets me so wound up!!
> 
> I read your story and it sounds like you've been through so much - Hope you are keeping well now?? xxx

You have every right to rant. NhS got on my nerves too, I had my elective cerclage in Greece because I had a funneling @ 12 weeks and the consultant wouldn't even look at my scan pictures. :growlmad:

I would really suggest going somewhere private for a transvaginal scan, and then, if you still see a problem and they refuse to treat it, go abroad and have a stitch inserted. Can you afford to do that? 

Honestly, I HATE that they think it's acceptable to have 'recurrent' losses before they take you seriously. We're not talking about losing our wallets here. It's disgusting, really!!


----------



## LaRockera

sham1 said:


> Hi guys, just a quick pass through haven't had a chance to read posts yet! My son Jordan Elijah Cole was born on 11th October at 10.55pm weighing 6pounds 10 ounces. He's absolutely gorgeous and so well behaved. Came home today, will post pics asap. Hope u ladies are all ok? ;-)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS, PROUD MUMMY!!!

Can't wait to see the pictures! 

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Carry22

Hi LaRockera :hugs:

I cannot believe you had to go abroad to get the medical treatment you are entitled to in the UK!!! 

Can you explain to me what funneling is please and how you knew you had this??? Did you suffer a previous loss due to IC??

I would definitely go private if I had to (we're not mega rich or anything but needs must!!) but not sure how to go about it - do you have any idea??

Sorry for all the questions, its just that I'm almost 11 weeks now and starting to panic. 

I'm going to call my community midwife again tomorrow to say i'm very concerned - I wonder if she can do an internal exam just to check the cervix?? Is that even possible??

As you can probably guess I'm totally freaking out :dohh: xxx


----------



## ErinMayasmum

sham1 said:


> Hi guys, just a quick pass through haven't had a chance to read posts yet! My son Jordan Elijah Cole was born on 11th October at 10.55pm weighing 6pounds 10 ounces. He's absolutely gorgeous and so well behaved. Came home today, will post pics asap. Hope u ladies are all ok? ;-)

:happydance:
Congratulations Sham!!!


----------



## priyanka

Carry22 said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry for barging in on your thread, hoping for some advice :flower:
> 
> I'm currently 10w+5d after a miscarriage at 15 wks in June. I haven't been diagnosed with IC but I have reason to suspect it.
> 
> About a week or 2 before I discovered our baby had died I lost all of my fluid whilst sleeping in bed - we went straight up to the hospital where for some unknown reason they did not believe me :growlmad: I had a scan done which showed that the heartbeat was still there but they couldn't see if the fluid had gone. I asked if I could go back in a few days to get rescanned but they told me there was no need and everything was fine - needless to say it wasn't :cry: and when I went in for a scan at 15wks there was no fluid around the baby and it had no heartbeat.
> 
> I had a follow up appt with my consultant in June for post mortem / blood results and he said there was no reason for the m/c and we were just unlucky. But I know the reason for the baby dying was the fluid going and I have been doing a lot of reading on PROM which accounts for 20-25% of 2nd tri losses. I should mention I also have had surgery on my cervix (LLETZ laser procedure) for abnormal cells.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but basically what I'm trying to say is that I want my cervix to be checked this time around and I'm worried the hospital will say no.
> 
> Any advice for me :hugs: ???

Dear Carry
I want you to read the below story Of bravery & fight put up by one Of our forum members and she finally saved her pregnancy. I always take inspiration from her story & I hope it helps you too. 
At the same time I apologize to this brave hero mommy's angel who's now a proud mother only By her sheer fight with this negligent hospital system. Sorry for quoting her reply given On page 191 Of this forum without her permission. So here it goes......

"With the son I lost 2 years ago, No. I didn't even know I had Incompetent Cervix until I came upon this thread when I got our bfp Prior to the cerclage....YES! Luckily I found this thread while ttc and NEW after sharing my story it wasn't just PTL but incompetent cervix. With that being said, Dr.'s here are VERY Cervix. They said the sonogram I had with Jackson Jeffrey showed I had a 4.0 length. Thing is, the sonogram was topical on the belly and NOT transvaginal which is more accurate. So they were basing their decision on an inaccurate reading. They DID however U.S. Basically progesterone injections. From that office visit, I found myself arguing with the Dr. for an hour of why I believe they were wrong and that I needed a stitch at 14wks. I even told him I wanted my they were wrong and that I needed a stitch at 14wks. I even told him I wanted my records sent for a second opinion. In the meantime, I saw my regular Perinatologist in the practice who said she would monitor me every other week via transvaginal ultrasound and if it gets to 3cm they would start weekly monitoring. ultrasound and if it gets to 3cm they would start weekly monitoring. I went to a hospital 2 hours away and they just mouthed out the exact reading the other Dr. said word for word. I found it fishy and now know it was a colleague from the schoo that Dr. went to and they didn't even question his ability. SO, back to the origional office I went where I kept arguing my point every visit and kept hearing nurses call me a PIA Pain in the ass As I said, 18wk I was 3.2cm's based on the ultrasound and for some reason had another ultrasound the following week because my length kept dwindling from 4cm's down to ultrasound the following week because my length kept dwindling from 4cm's down to the 3.2cm's. By the 19th wk I went from 3.2cm's to 2.0cm's and they scheduled a cerclage right away. I went right into the hospital that day My Dr. said "well, we know for sure now that you have Incompetent Cervix". DUh! I knew this all along. Had I NOT fought for this, I would have lost my Amelia probably the SAME week I lost Jackson 2 years ago at 22wks when my cervix was open, I had terrible SAME week I lost Jackson 2 years ago at 22wks when my cervix was open, I had terrible BV and my amniotic sac started to bulge because of the infection from the cervix being BV and my amniotic sac started to bulge because of the infection from the cervix being opened. There's more to the story concerning the Physicians office and hospita negligence, but I won't get into it. If your asking if I had monitoring with Jackson...No. I had no idea I had a problem. If your asking if I was monitored THIS pregnancy before the cerclage was placed...then YES! I fought LONG and HARD. I went for second opinions (would have even gone for a 3rd if I had to) and became the "bad patient" for the Dr.'s and nurses who'd rather see me sit had to) and became the "bad patient" for the Dr.'s and nurses who'd rather see me sit on their opinions than advocate for my own healthcare and the welfare of my unborn baby I'd say I did a great job now knowing I'm at 36wks and almost to term. It's a miracle and I praise God each day for leading me to this thread with an AWESOME bunch of women. Had He not, I don't think my outcome would be the same with Amelia given I wasn't being monitored regularly for her early on until I fought with them 

Hope that helps"


----------



## HelenGee

Sham yay! Congratulations, you did it! What a lovely name, hope you're both well, can't wait to see pics xxxxxxx

Hi Carry, and welcome. Personally, I think you should get a private internal scan done and see what the situation is from there. Mine cost £120 and saved my baby's life. I too had trouble getting medics to accept I had ic, as they will not take the risk to place a stitch lightly. That said, the policy on monitoring ic via internal ultrasound depends on which health authority you are in the care of in England. A friend of mine at exactly the same gestation as me was offered internal scans as she had previously had a procedure on her cervix. Ironically she had no problems in pregnancy. I had to beg a moron of a consultant to monitor me, he refused, in the rudest manner I've ever known, and told me to go back to my midwife, even though he said my pelvic heaviness was not "normal." My blood boils when I think of him and I'd quite happily knock him out if I were to meet him again, that is how much the normally mild -tempered me resented his complacency! 

I eventually went for a private scan, where the consultant noticed the cervical shortening at 19 weeks, the message finally got through to my consultant after being fobbed off with a succession of "I think you're over-reacting" from midwives and consultants. When i got my stitch placed at nearly 21 weeks, my actual NHS consultant (who was fab btw) told me there was no way I could have known that ic was an issue, that is the cruelty of it. When I told her that I had suspected it, and was continually "reassured" she wasn't impressed. The care I received from then on was brilliant.

The mist difficult part is getting them to do the internal scans, I would get the number of the ante-natal clinic at the hospital, call them and ask for a consultant appointment ASAP, explain your history. It sounds as though your midwife is the stumbling block here as she should be pushing for an early consultant appt for you. If that brings no joy, then I would go for a private scan, although you may well need a few of these over a couple of weeks. Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## truthbtold

Awwwww great news Sham, cant wait to see the pictures! Love his name too


----------



## Carry22

Priyanka - thanks so much for posting that story for me :hugs:. It makes me all the more determined to make sure that the hospital treat me right this time!!!

Helengee

- hi and thanks for sharing your story :hugs: at my first appointment with the midwife she put me under shared care with the consultant I seen in my first pregnancy. However, I got my first appointment through the post and it wasn't until 15th Nov which would put me over 15 wks. I phoned up to say I wasn't happy with this as I had lost the baby by 15 wks the last time. So I now have an appointment on Mon24th when I'll be 12+3 - do you think this is early enough???

I know the consultant is good at his job however I find it hard to talk to him and find him to be very laid back and complacent about things which is not what I want or need. I hate the thought of having to keep on their backs about getting the proper care I need :growlmad: but I'm prepared to do it. I don't care if they think I'm crazy or worrying over nothing! The last time I trusted the NHS I ended up walking around for almost 2 weeks with my poor baby dead inside me :cry: and there is no way I am letting that happen again. I am trusting my own instincts!

Can you give me advice on going private?? How do you go about it??

Thanks xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Carry
12 weeks ish sounds about right for a consultant appointment, but I would have them do an internal scan around the same time too. The stats seem to show that stitches placed before any cervical changes occur are more successful than those that "rescue" a changed and shortened cervix. Funnelling is when the end of the cervix nearest the membranes gradually opens under pressure. Imagine that your cervix is 2 Walls that are so tightly pushed together that nothing can get in between them, funnelling is when pressure causes the top of the Walls to separate in a y shape.

So...if you do need a stitch, the sooner the better...but as some docs are wary of placing a preventative stitch without having an actual diagnosis (this is where that awful statute of having had several 2nd trimester losses before acting comes into play in some health authorities - utterly appalling) then monitoring for cervical changes gives the evidence they need (changes tend to 
happen around the early 2nd trimester onwards).

I heard about a local private clinic from a friend- there are lots in England which have sonographers, this one is consultant led. However, if you google private pregnancy scans, specifically trans vaginal ultrasound, then you should find something local.

I totally understand the dilemma you are facing, I didn't suffer a loss, but was where you are now, wanting extra care, asking for it, but not getting it. It's a horrible feeling to be fighting docs all the time. Unfortunately you have to keep on shouting to get your concerns addressed in the nhs. Sad but true, once you get the care you need, you will be fine xxx good luck xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Carry22 said:


> Hi LaRockera :hugs:
> 
> I cannot believe you had to go abroad to get the medical treatment you are entitled to in the UK!!!
> 
> Can you explain to me what funneling is please and how you knew you had this??? Did you suffer a previous loss due to IC??
> 
> I would definitely go private if I had to (we're not mega rich or anything but needs must!!) but not sure how to go about it - do you have any idea??
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, its just that I'm almost 11 weeks now and starting to panic.
> 
> I'm going to call my community midwife again tomorrow to say i'm very concerned - I wonder if she can do an internal exam just to check the cervix?? Is that even possible??
> 
> As you can probably guess I'm totally freaking out :dohh: xxx

Hey honey. :hugs:

To be fair, I didn't really go abroad as I'm originally Greek, although a UK resident for the past decade or so. It's funny really, because if you follow the news, you'll know that more or less nothing functions properly in Greece at this point, especially the public sector. But for some amazing reason, we got one of the best medical schools, and also have a much wider choice in private healthcare. In fact most people can afford to go private (I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination either). Just think. It costs about 1500 euros (cheapest option, three-bed room) to give birth to the best private maternity clinic in Athens, all inclusive apart from doctor's fees. 

My cerclage was an elective one and placed at 13w3d. I have not suffered a loss as some of the very brave members of this thread. I went for an HSG and the dye kept leaking out before it had a chance to travel to the tubes. Technician suggested possible IC. Doctor kept that in mind, and at 12 weeks he saw a funneling in my cervix. Basically my cervix looked V-shaped at the internal scan. The doctor said the funneling was small, but didn't want to take any chances. I'm truly grateful. Not that I'm not a bundle of nerves like everyone else, but I know I can trust him.

HelenGee is right, if you can get yourself checked out in a private clinic (after Helen's recommendation I'll be going @ MUMS at Birmingham, I'm sure there'll be private maternity clinics in Scotland too) and have them monitor you. 

Please don't get me wrong. I live in the UK by choice. I love it here. I respect the tact, and organisation and order. It's just that the Nhs, well, like so many other posters said... The consultant seemed complacent, patronising and that he wasn't taking me seriously as well. He did try to put my mind at ease, I'll give him that. But his ways, the whole set-up, it just didn't inspire any confidence in me, you know?

While you're investigating things, try to take it easy yourself and stay on pelvic rest as much as you can. Try to avoid intercourse and rest as much as you can. Also drink plenty of fluids, don't bend and try not to do housechores.

You may be absolutely fine hon, and nothing may be wrong. I think it's very important you're taking precautions, and I think you're still early and have some time ahead to act. 

Oh by the way. The reason I trust my doctor with his decision is that he has a Phd in cervical abnormalities, and he's been educated in Greece, Switzerland and Australia, and is a member of various committees. I'd be very happy to pass his details for anyone considering options abroad. He's got his own private clinic in Athens. 

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Woah ladies - I miss one night here and there are 4 extra pages!!!! Trying to catch up now and feel like I've missed so much news and so many new members :(

Firstly - Sham, hun CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Had been wondering about you and I'm so pleased to hear that little Jordan is here safe and well :hugs:

Welcome Carry :hugs: Helen and the others have said it all really hun, but just to give you my thoughts (for what they're worth). 

IC usually causes a problem between 16 and 24wks in most ladies. That isn't to say you don't have it, BUT since your waters were lost a couple of weeks prior to this, that would mean your cervix gave way as early as 12/13wks. This would be unusual, but not impossible. I have heard of IC affecting pregnancy as early as 14wks, but rarely. IC is purely a mechanical issue. An incompetent cervix is either weak and therefore 'opens effortlessly' i.e. without contractions, OR is too short and so as the pregnancy progresses, and the cervix naturally shortens under pressure, has 'nowhere to go' so to speak.

At 12wks the pregnancy is very small and the pressure absolutely minimal. The baby only begins to affect the cervix with any significance after 14wks atleast and usually around 16-18wks. This is the reason that stitches are usually placed between 12 and 16wks - well before any possible cervical changes can occur. Even when I was pregnant with the twins my cervix was still long and closed at 13wks, tho would likely have begun to open by 16wks because I was carrying two and my uterus was measuring 3/4wks ahead.

All that said, IC is not an exact science, and when you have lost a baby it is worth exploring every avenue hun. It seems unlikely that you will convince medics to place a stitch at 12-14wks in your case, but a TVU can atleast confirm that you aren't experiencing cervical changes as early as 12wks. I would be tempted to ask for a second TVU around 16wks if possible, because as I said above, IC is only likely to show itself from this point on anyway. If it is fine at 12wks then this doesn't rule it out, if that makes sense?

Funneling is secondary to shortening btw, and the first thing they would see before this is a shorter than normal cervix on scan. If your cervix did open due to IC then that is certainly the earliest case of IC I have ever heard of hun, but as I say theoretically it might be possible, especially because you had previous surgery on your cervix.

Keep pressing them sweet, it can't hurt to take every preventative step possible - you lose nothing in proceeding with caution :hugs:

MA - hope you're doing ok hun. Those early weeks are exhausting and quite a shock to the system. Don't put too much pressure on yourself, and recruit as much help as you can :hugs:

Jule hun, hope all went well today - another IC beaten!!! Yay xxx

Hope everyone else is still ok, I'll try to check in more often in the next few days, feel like I'm losing track lately xxx


----------



## ekt

Hello!
Recap: I'm 19 weeks tomorrow; had cerclage placed at 12 weeks due to IC/preterm labor/preterm delivery with my second child 16 months ago. Measured 51mm/5.1cm three weeks, measured 33mm/3.3cm last week with minimal funneling. I am on "light duty" and ibuprofen every six hours 24 hours on/24 hours off for contractions. I'm feeling a lot of pressure in my pelvic area and vagina (sorry if that's TMI). I don't remember feeling this pressure with baby #2. I have also come down with a terrible upper respiratory virus and am coughing hard and often, so I'm terribly concerned about what that is doing to my already weak cervix. 

Since my IC was not diagnosed until 24 weeks with my previous pregnancy, I did not have a cerclage and was treated w/ bedrest and a pessary as well as meds to control contractions.

I have a few questions and feel like I can't get a straight answer from my OB... maybe you ladies can help!

So... my questions are:
1. Is the pressure I feel in my pelvis and vagina normal (at 18 weeks the baby weighed 8 oz and was head down)?
2. With the amount of cervical shortening and funneling that I currently have, do you feel like my condition is going to be as serious as it was with my previous pregnancy (18mm.1.8cm at 24 weeks; grew with bedrest, a pessary and medications to control preterm labor contractions)
3. What exactly is the purpose of the stitch? 
4. If anyone has had conditions similar to mine, what has been the the treatment and outcome?
5. Should I be expecting bed rest and a preterm delivery? I am very hopeful to not have either; both are excruciatingly hard and the thought of either leaves a lump in my throat.

THANK YOU ladies so much! I am so very grateful to have found this blog!!!


----------



## vaali

Carry22 said:


> Priyanka - thanks so much for posting that story for me :hugs:. It makes me all the more determined to make sure that the hospital treat me right this time!!!
> 
> Helengee
> 
> - hi and thanks for sharing your story :hugs: at my first appointment with the midwife she put me under shared care with the consultant I seen in my first pregnancy. However, I got my first appointment through the post and it wasn't until 15th Nov which would put me over 15 wks. I phoned up to say I wasn't happy with this as I had lost the baby by 15 wks the last time. So I now have an appointment on Mon24th when I'll be 12+3 - do you think this is early enough???
> 
> I know the consultant is good at his job however I find it hard to talk to him and find him to be very laid back and complacent about things which is not what I want or need. I hate the thought of having to keep on their backs about getting the proper care I need :growlmad: but I'm prepared to do it. I don't care if they think I'm crazy or worrying over nothing! The last time I trusted the NHS I ended up walking around for almost 2 weeks with my poor baby dead inside me :cry: and there is no way I am letting that happen again. I am trusting my own instincts!
> 
> Can you give me advice on going private?? How do you go about it??
> 
> Thanks xxx

Hi Carry22, its me again.. i aint sure of the UK system but i can tell you do whatever you can do to get a TVS/TVU weekly or atleast once in 2 weeks & 12weeks is the right time to start monitoring it. From what i have learnt from my experience, every week of second trim is very important & things can change drastically with in couple of weeks which even the OBGYs might be puzzled at:wacko:.. (though i found my cervix was over 4cms around 16 weeks this time which i got it done on my own from a diff doc, i had a regular appointment with my current around 18 weeks since 18w was when i had my MC last time. They just did a default physical checkup went through the report i got it from outside & asked me to come by 22w for anomaly scan. I still feel i should have put my foot down & should have made them do a TVU @ 18w coz my cervical changes would have started around that time till it went down to 3mm @ 22w.. had i done that i would have had lil longer cervix by now:dohh:) Im atleast happy they did their emergency job the right way (i went for consultation around 6.30pm & was out of the theatre by 9.30pm.. thankgod!!). As others had mentioned PPROM @ 12 to 14 weeks is too early to be due to CI. But if its not the infection which is causing it the next best etiology we could think of is CI. So we never know..:shrug:

My previous OBGY tried to give us all sorts of crappy explanations like " i think the baby has low set ears, placental calcifications & its the nature's way to bring out an unhealthy baby":growlmad::growlmad::dohh: & all that. Cant believe what all words these docs can use to save their skin & how in the world any genius can figure out low set ears in a 18w foetus!!!:growlmad: (i never was able to make out of any of what she mentioned & my tiny lil stillborn boy was so so perfect:kiss:). The autopsy reports said "no anomaly.. no infection". Gosh! my hubby hates that doc till date so much for what she said about our baby X-( . 

Sorry for all that ranting.. but its always right to follow your instincts esp when it comes to saving the beautiful pregnancy! Good luck to you:thumbup: & keep us informed..


----------



## priyanka

Please Help me ladies....I have serious cough and sneezing since I landed in India, took antibiotics, steriods, asthma inhaler, tried everything &every doctor for 4 months with Little relief. Then got to know that I'm pregnant & doc stopped all medications. Last to last week my sneezing got so much that doc again prescribed me anti-allergy & nasal drops for


----------



## priyanka

For 5 days. Then Little relief for one week but stuffed nose. Now again starting last night I hav had 1000 sneezes & So hard that they hurt my stitch & put so much pressure. I'm so scared of tearing it. Nasal drops bottle says non pregnant dose is max 5-7 days. What should I do?


----------



## garrickbaby

sham1 said:


> Hi guys, just a quick pass through haven't had a chance to read posts yet! My son Jordan Elijah Cole was born on 11th October at 10.55pm weighing 6pounds 10 ounces. He's absolutely gorgeous and so well behaved. Came home today, will post pics asap. Hope u ladies are all ok? ;-)

Congratulations, enjoy every second with him.


----------



## vaali

ekt said:


> Hello!
> Recap: I'm 19 weeks tomorrow; had cerclage placed at 12 weeks due to IC/preterm labor/preterm delivery with my second child 16 months ago. Measured 51mm/5.1cm three weeks, measured 33mm/3.3cm last week with minimal funneling. I am on "light duty" and ibuprofen every six hours 24 hours on/24 hours off for contractions. I'm feeling a lot of pressure in my pelvic area and vagina (sorry if that's TMI). I don't remember feeling this pressure with baby #2. I have also come down with a terrible upper respiratory virus and am coughing hard and often, so I'm terribly concerned about what that is doing to my already weak cervix.
> 
> Since my IC was not diagnosed until 24 weeks with my previous pregnancy, I did not have a cerclage and was treated w/ bedrest and a pessary as well as meds to control contractions.
> 
> I have a few questions and feel like I can't get a straight answer from my OB... maybe you ladies can help!
> 
> So... my questions are:
> 1. Is the pressure I feel in my pelvis and vagina normal (at 18 weeks the baby weighed 8 oz and was head down)?
> 2. With the amount of cervical shortening and funneling that I currently have, do you feel like my condition is going to be as serious as it was with my previous pregnancy (18mm.1.8cm at 24 weeks; grew with bedrest, a pessary and medications to control preterm labor contractions)
> 3. What exactly is the purpose of the stitch?
> 4. If anyone has had conditions similar to mine, what has been the the treatment and outcome?
> 5. Should I be expecting bed rest and a preterm delivery? I am very hopeful to not have either; both are excruciatingly hard and the thought of either leaves a lump in my throat.
> 
> THANK YOU ladies so much! I am so very grateful to have found this blog!!!

Hi ekt.. sorry for not being able to answer your queries:sad2: im sure others will give you clear views on that. I too feel that pressure kinda thigy you had mentioned when im on my feet.. some heavy feeling which sometimes also is stinging kinda sensation. I keep wondering why!:wacko: But that head down thingy cant be the reason coz till 30 weeks or so our bubs are free floating inside & their positions are variable. Probably the pressure is more when the head rests on the sutured cervix.. & the purpose of the stitch is definitely to help the otherwise weak cervix hold on to the weight of the growing uterus. Not sure if that was of any help to you:nope:


----------



## Jule71

Hi Lizzy,

I had my shirodkar removed earlier today and it was a little difficult. My Dr had to cut a bit of tissue that grew over the stitch. It was done in his office with no spinal or any pain meds but I was tough and got through 5-10 min of pain. lol

Anyways, since he had to cut some of the tissue, I bled a good amount and my Dr had to hold gauze with pressure to stop it. I spotted like a light period for the rest of the evening and now spotting a tiny bit, 8 hrs later. No mucus discharge or cramping or anything else.

My question is, did you have bleeding? Is this normal? My Dr didn't seem concerned at all, but it freaked me out a bit when I saw the gauze with so much blood. I'm still feeling a bit of pain in my cervix area, but not bad. I was told I'm only a finger dilated and fully engaged, but my Dr doesn't think I'll deliver right away.

Thanks in advance for your valuablel insight! J.


----------



## Carry22

Hi Ladies :flower:

Thanks so much for all your replies and advice, i'm so glad I ventured over here for Preganacy After Loss :hugs: its so great to get some answers to the million questions in my head!!

I know it would be quite rare for PPROM to occur because of IC at such an early stage but its not impossible and I just want to do everything in my power to make sure this baby survives. There must have been a reason for the waters breaking the last time, right??

I've found a private clinic that do internal scans in aberdeen (which isn't too far from me) so I'm going to see what the consultant says at my 12 wk appt and if he's not interested at least I know I have another option.

Thanks again and I'll keep you updated. Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Carry22 said:


> I've found a private clinic that do internal scans in aberdeen (which isn't too far from me) so I'm going to see what the consultant says at my 12 wk appt and if he's not interested at least I know I have another option.

That's BRILLIANT. Good luck to you, and I hope it's all going to be good, and save you from more stress and agony, honey.

Keep us updated. :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Jule. I had my shirodkar removed immediately after my c-section hun, and I lost several pints of blood due to the boy's size afterwards, so would have no idea how much was due to the stitch ;) I do know that the stitch was significantly embedded and took 30mins to remove, so I had a similar issue to you. Embedding is a common problem especially with the shirodkar, and the bleeding you experienced is probably nothing to worry about. that area is very vascular, and the smallest cut would produce a large but temporary amount of bleeding. 

You will likely be left with some scar tissue, but again this is not usually a problem and sometimes actually makes it difficult for the cervix to dilate in labour and in fact strengthens it - so fixing IC for future pregnancies. A 1cm dilated cervix can stay that way for weeks at this late stage, so don't expect labour any time soon hun. Your blood loss probably looked more than it actually was, so please don't worry. You did really really well, and everything is as it should be at this point Jule xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Carry hun, you are right to get every possibility covered - this is your baby and no stone should be left unturned. Good luck, and you know where we are ;) x


----------



## mum2rugrats

well im still here 11 days after stitch removal! i never thought id actually be trying ways to get little man out now!


----------



## truthbtold

lol how ironic. We worrying about the stitch holding so much and then most people get it out and the baby takes there time coming out.


----------



## mum2rugrats

so true!!! im just so excited to meet him now


----------



## truthbtold

He will be here in no time!


----------



## LaRockera

... it seems I'm developing a thrush or some sort of an infection. I'm wiping greenish chunks (disgusting, I know, sorry).

So called midwife and sent me for some canesten cream.

I'm thinking of calling Triage tomorrow, too, in case this is something far more serious, like BV.

Shall I start panicking?


----------



## overandout

:thumbup:Good luck carry22 let us know how you got on.take care


----------



## overandout

:thumbup: hi LaRockera, no darling its not wise to panic, :blush: i would say see your healthcare provider asap as green discharge doesn't sound right,:nope: if their is a sign of infection they will deal with it, im sure that would alleviate your concerns which is important for your well-being and bubbas!

take care overandout


----------



## Susanah

Vaali - hi! Big wave back :) we are about the same stage. Hope we can encourage each other along :)

Ekt- why are you on ibuprofen?????? NSAIDs are not a good idea in pregnancy. I'm worried about regular use. What are u being told to take it for? Red flag! 

Sham - massive congrats. Well done :) another baby to join the club. Welcome Jordan. 

As for sneezing amd coughing - try not to worry. The forceful contractions on labour cause a stitch to tear - coughing etc is nowhere near forceful enough, even with minimal cervical length. Of course it's possible but would be very rare. 

Susie


----------



## Susanah

Larockera - you need repeat swabs, and possibly antibiotics, fluconazole orally and canestan vaginal pessaries. Don't ignore any sign of infection. Good luck. 
Susie


----------



## vaali

Susie - sure! we will:flower:..

Larock - dont panic!:nope:.. greenish sounds like trish infection.. not very sure though. can very well be treated by safer antibiotics. Im sure it will settle in couple of days once treatment started & bub is all safe happily kickin around.. :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Guys, first of all *THANK YOU!* You are amazing.

I called the Triage shortly after I posted here, and they told me to go there and get checked. I went and they listened to my baby's heart, and felt my uterus and took a swab. They were really, really nice and attentive. In fact, it was a great big relief to know there is good care within twenty minutes from my house through the Nhs. Now I know where to go if I panic again.

The discharge that came out (with the speculum also, it was a bit yucky actually) seemed all white and creamy. The doctor said she can't tell if it's an infection or not, but I'll have the results in two days' time. In the meantime I was advised to leave it alone. 

I came back home and washed myself (externally, neutral soap) and slept without undies. I've also decided not to wear pantyliners and just keep changing my underwear during the day. Got myself some non-bio laundry liquid, and I'm thinking very seriously to start taking probiotic tablets. The doctor in Triage said they're safe, and it's like eating loads of yogurt. Rumour has it it helps protect you from infections.

Anyway, I'm hoping I acted on time and it's all going to be fine. I know I was clean three weeks ago as I had another swab in Greece before I returned here, as the antibiotics after the cerclage gave me a bit of irritation. 

Thank you all for the support and the good wishes. I hope to be able to do the same for you at some point (actually, I don't hope you need support, just to be able to give to you should you need any... no wait... how do I get out of this sentence? :wacko:)

:flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Rock, greenish discharge is not good, but white and creamy can be completly normal in pregnancy, and is actually there as a barrier to infection. I had loads and it sometimes clouded the view of my cervix on TVU there was so much of it! It increased as the pregnancy went on, but was never a problem. It's always wise to get checked out tho hun, and the local labour and delivery never mind you dropping in ;) x


----------



## AmyLouise89

Hey everyone. I'm WTT atm but should be seeing a specialist before the 31st to see when I can try again. My 2nd loss was April 11, 2011 at 20 weeks 5 days with emergent cerclage & diagnosed with incompetent cervix. I'm so anxious & excited to try again but so scared too. Does anyone know what the chances of going to full term (or near it) after getting a cerclage at 12-13 weeks?

I also have hypothyroidism.


----------



## LaRockera

AmyLouise89 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm WTT atm but should be seeing a specialist before the 31st to see when I can try again. My 2nd loss was April 11, 2011 at 20 weeks 5 days with emergent cerclage & diagnosed with incompetent cervix. I'm so anxious & excited to try again but so scared too. Does anyone know what the chances of going to full term (or near it) after getting a cerclage at 12-13 weeks?
> 
> I also have hypothyroidism.

First of, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Nothing much I can say really. :nope:

But with an elective cerclage, and if you're careful enough with movements and keep an eye for infections, my doctor said the chance is about 99,5%. The stitch does work, hon. Then you're in the same danger zones for the same things as any other pregnant woman on the second trimester.

I'd suggest you read this thread from the beginning-- too long I know, but many inspiring stories here, and the ladies are all wonderful.


----------



## priyanka

Dear Amy;

We all here in this forum understand how it feels after a loss, but if you read the forum you'll see numerous success stories and the courage shown by most IC women to fight the system to get the right care they deserve, rather than being told what midwives are saying is the final word till heavens fall down.

Felling scared is natural, but don't let that hamper your determination to get positive result this time, with self-education & self-monitoring, rather than just depending on sometimes dumb & non-caring midwives.

My doc sai cerclage at 12-13 weeks gives 70% success rate, next meeting she said 60%, next meeting she said "it depends".........but I have read all pages of this forum & there are IC people who delivered successfully even with major heart problems....so I dont see anything to worry.....just bed-rest, avoiding infection, treating infection asap & drinking lots of fluid does the trick for almost all IC cases.

All the best dear. God Bless.


----------



## ekt

I'm on ibuprofen to help relax my uterus because of the contractions I'm having. I realize it's a strange method of treatment, but it's working some.

I've had a terrible, deep and hard cough for a week now. I'm on an antibiotic, which has helped tremendoulsy. I feel pressure on my cervix when I cough, so I'm hoping that's just the stitch I feel and not anything more serious.

My cerclage was elective and my cervix was substational when the cerclage was placed, and for weeks after that. Has anyone else had an elective cerclage and then had cervical shortening and slight funneling prior to 20 weeks?

Thanks!


----------



## priyanka

hi ekt. I had elective stitch when my cervix was 4.2cm at 12w3d, then scan at 20w showed cervix open upto the stitch length 1.5cm........I was so worried that all baby weight is pushing on the stitch now, so i posted same question on this forum.......but my doc & all experienced successful cases replied to me that this is normal in IC cases, and that is the whole purpose of having the stitch put...after all we knew that we will open up under baby weight thats why they sewed it up shut.....so dont worry dear. I was also told that this forum has ladies who made it to full term with even shorter ength with stitch.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AmyLouise89 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm WTT atm but should be seeing a specialist before the 31st to see when I can try again. My 2nd loss was April 11, 2011 at 20 weeks 5 days with emergent cerclage & diagnosed with incompetent cervix. I'm so anxious & excited to try again but so scared too. Does anyone know what the chances of going to full term (or near it) after getting a cerclage at 12-13 weeks?
> 
> I also have hypothyroidism.

Your chances are very good! I lost my son two years ago at 22wks and after finding I too had IC, when I got pregnant this time around, I fought very hard for a cerclage but didn't get one until 19wks when it was proven after weekly monitoring. We now have Amelia who was born at 28wks by c-section (because she was transverse position) and are a little over two wks. Her picture is in my avatar.

Having a prophylactic cerclage or early cerclage at 13 to 14wks is even better!

There are plenty of women in here who have overcome IC to have a healthy, happy baby. So I pray this gives you HOPE and maybe a bit of peace along the way. :winkwink::hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Susanah

Amy - Id put chances much higher than 70% with an elective cerclarge at 14 weeks.
Please do read through some of this thread because many of us here have been where you are now. Please do not lose hope. With an elective cerclarge you can carry to term and have a healthy baby. Im so sorry that you have had two losses. The loss of my son was the most painful thing I have ever been through and I, and many other people here, really do know how difficult it is. Keep in touch.

ekt - how many weeks are you? ibuprofen is strongly discouraged in the third trimester in the UK because it can cause some of the babies' blood vessels to close prematurely. it is used in pregnancy but doctors try to stop women in the third trimester from taking NSAIDs/Ibuprofen because of this effect. Im not trying to tell you how to manage your pregnancy but discuss it through with your senior doctor. Maybe you have done already in which case just ignore me lol 

MA - how are u doing? Enjoying things? :) 

x


----------



## lizziedripping

MA I ws wondering how you were too, feeling any better? x

Hi ekt, my cervix was around 4 at 18wks, and 3.4 at 21wks. It had funneled to the stitch by my next scan at 25wks, and I had around 1.8cms of remaining closed cervix below it. It remained that way until delivery at 38wks, and managed to withstand the weight of a very heavy pregnancy (24Ibs in total) ;). 

We are all different hun, as is each pregnancy. Some of us funnel earlier than others, some don't at all, but the point is, with an elective stitch the funneling does not usually progress into full dilation. The stitches are definitely more than 70% effective, docs are just nervous to offer guarantees for obvious reasons. If stitches were placed in ALL women with short/weak cervixes, there would be significantly less mid pregnancy losses and premature births xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

I'm feeling better day by day. The itching is gradually going away. As for the c-section stitch, it hasn't bothered me at all. In fact, everyone keeps telling me I'm overdoing it. I've been walking around a whole lot and loving being off bed rest. 

I had no idea that they tell you to relax for 6 weeks because you could actually reopen the stitches. EWWWww. So I'm trying to relax a bit more. Taking on making food after this week though. I've been DYING to cook again! :happydance:

Amelia is doing well and just a minute ago she latched nicely for 24 minutes. Can you ladies tell me how long your little ones stay on for bf'ing? I think this time I saw a satisfied look on her face and she wasn't rooting for a change. We STILL had to feed her 1 ounce per Dr.'s orders since she lost again. She needs to gain that pound back.

Other than that, I'm REALLY loving this little girl more and more. I sat and watched her and daddy as they napped today. Boy am I blessed! :happydance:

How are you ladies doing?! :hug:


----------



## ekt

I am 19 weeks now. The ibuprofen will end at 32 weeks (probably before because the contractions will become too strong for the ibuprofen). 

Those of you who had elective cerclages and then shortened and funneled, did your dr treat you with bedrest, or did you continue on with a somewhat normal daily routine? 

My IC was diagnosed at 24 weeks in my last pregnancy, too late for a cerclage to be effective (or so I was told), so I was on bedrest for 10 weeks. 

Thanks!!


----------



## sham1

Hi guys!

Sorry I've taken so long! Jordan is really keeping me on my toes. He's good and here are some photos of us at hospital and at home. 

How's everyone doing? What's new (I haven't had a chance to read all messages but promise to catch up!).

I hope everyone is keeping the faith. MA how is Amelia? God bless x
 



Attached Files:







J1.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 8









J2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 8









J3.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 10









J4.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm feeling better day by day. The itching is gradually going away. As for the c-section stitch, it hasn't bothered me at all. In fact, everyone keeps telling me I'm overdoing it. I've been walking around a whole lot and loving being off bed rest.
> 
> I had no idea that they tell you to relax for 6 weeks because you could actually reopen the stitches. EWWWww. So I'm trying to relax a bit more. Taking on making food after this week though. I've been DYING to cook again! :happydance:
> 
> Amelia is doing well and just a minute ago she latched nicely for 24 minutes. Can you ladies tell me how long your little ones stay on for bf'ing? I think this time I saw a satisfied look on her face and she wasn't rooting for a change. We STILL had to feed her 1 ounce per Dr.'s orders since she lost again. She needs to gain that pound back.
> 
> Other than that, I'm REALLY loving this little girl more and more. I sat and watched her and daddy as they napped today. Boy am I blessed! :happydance:
> 
> How are you ladies doing?! :hug:

Hi Ma, I'm glad you're feeling better, we are home from hospital and I'm feeling so blessed too. It's hard work but definitely worth every minute. Amelia looks gorgeous, I love the pic with butterfly wings:happydance:

I try to keep Jordan on the breast for about the recommended 30 minutes but he often comes off before that by himself although I am combination feeding as I didn't have enough milk to begin so gradually going to ease him off the formula, all the best xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sham1 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm feeling better day by day. The itching is gradually going away. As for the c-section stitch, it hasn't bothered me at all. In fact, everyone keeps telling me I'm overdoing it. I've been walking around a whole lot and loving being off bed rest.
> 
> I had no idea that they tell you to relax for 6 weeks because you could actually reopen the stitches. EWWWww. So I'm trying to relax a bit more. Taking on making food after this week though. I've been DYING to cook again! :happydance:
> 
> Amelia is doing well and just a minute ago she latched nicely for 24 minutes. Can you ladies tell me how long your little ones stay on for bf'ing? I think this time I saw a satisfied look on her face and she wasn't rooting for a change. We STILL had to feed her 1 ounce per Dr.'s orders since she lost again. She needs to gain that pound back.
> 
> Other than that, I'm REALLY loving this little girl more and more. I sat and watched her and daddy as they napped today. Boy am I blessed! :happydance:
> 
> How are you ladies doing?! :hug:
> 
> Hi Ma, I'm glad you're feeling better, we are home from hospital and I'm feeling so blessed too. It's hard work but definitely worth every minute. Amelia looks gorgeous, I love the pic with butterfly wings:happydance:
> 
> I try to keep Jordan on the breast for about the recommended 30 minutes but he often comes off before that by himself although I am combination feeding as I didn't have enough milk to begin so gradually going to ease him off the formula, all the best xxClick to expand...

Oh my FAVORITE pic is the one with you and Jordan. Your both beautiful!:cry::hugs::kiss::flower:

Yes, we're supplementing too. Amelia is finally starting to latch better now. I would like to see her weight go up this week. Praying for her to be getting a good amount of momma's milk. She now seems content after feedings now so I'm thinking it's starting to work itself out.

Looking forward to sharing mommy stories with you Sham. :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## garrickbaby

sham1 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Sorry I've taken so long! Jordan is really keeping me on my toes. He's good and here are some photos of us at hospital and at home.
> 
> How's everyone doing? What's new (I haven't had a chance to read all messages but promise to catch up!).
> 
> I hope everyone is keeping the faith. MA how is Amelia? God bless x

Congrats, he's beautiful.


----------



## jennwitt

Sham, he's beautiful - congratulations!!

I made it to my shower today - really didn't think I'd still be pg when they planned it weeks ago! Lots of special thoughts and wishes for this special baby! Waiting, waiting now...could be any day ;-) For my last u/s this past weds (only abd., no CL check ;-)), she couldn't even get a great measurement b/c she couldn't see the top of his head.....he is soooooo low!! He is est to be about 6lbs,7oz tho'. yeah! xoxo


----------



## LaRockera

SHAM - Oh my God, what a BEAUTIFUL baby! Congratulations honey, you must be over the moon! :happydance::hugs:

MA- I too love the avatar with the butterfly. I think from now on, life will get back to normal (but normal as never before :haha:) and everything else will be long without you.

Waiting to hear for my swab results today. Funny thing, ever since I started the external application of canesten I don't wipe funny stuff any more, neither am I itchy. I'm really hoping it was something external but will chase them up anyway, wouldn't possibly risk it. :nope:


----------



## ErinMayasmum

Sham what a beautiful boy-how lovely! Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh, sham your lo is absolutely gorgeous :hugs: What a little beauty!!!

Ekt - I was never officially told to take bed rest, but only to rest as much as any other twin lady should. If I had dilated through the stitch, my consultant would have ordered strict rest, but I didn't and she never did, even after funneling. that said, I made sure I was horizontal as much as possible, partly because if I moved aorunf for more than 10mins, i felt as thought the babies were coming out!! 

Rest hun, just to be on the safe side ;) x

Congratulations Jenn - still baking at 35wks, brilliant news x

MA - glad you're feeling better hun - it does take time, but you will feel human again lol. I too was back to normal activity after 2wks, I was so desperate to get out and about again, that I pushed myself. I drove within 3wks which I know you're not supposed to , but I felt fine and just couldn't wait! 

As for bf - my babies have always had their fill at around 30mins, tho sometimes would be off and on for up to an hour. I expressed for the twins and found that a 40min pumping session produced aorund 4/5ozs from one side. Pumping is more efficient than bf but it gives you some idea how much she is getting over 30mins, and at a few weeks old she should be having about 3/4ozs at any one feed, so 30mins is probably about right ;) Hope that helps x


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys. :flower:

So I called Triage this morning for my swab results.

They said they couldn't find anything growing on my discharge and it was clear. :dohh::happydance:

Funny thing, I started using external canesten after I returned and within two days the irritation and chunks were gone. So I'm thinking, perhaps it was just something external, from those dreadful scented pantiliners I used? (I should have known better!)

Anyway, I just like to say a HUGE THANK YOU to the ladies here for all your encouragement.

HELENGEE- THANK YOU for pointing me the right way, I'm eternally grateful. I went in there and they were amazing and so now I'm not that worried as much. They take good care of you there. Thank you for all your patience and advice.

SUSANAH and LIZZIE- THANK YOU too for responding to my essays of pms. And I'm so sorry to have bothered you.

Perhaps it's time to start getting those counselling sessions I was planning to. Although better be safe than sorry, right? I'm kinda glad I acted quickly.

Honestly this thread is a life-saver.


----------



## Kristabella

Hi Ladies - I am popping over from 2nd tri, feeling rather anxious as at my 14 weeks appt with a consultant I was told that when I have my 20 week anomaly scan I will also have an internal cervical length scan - this is still 3 weeks away. This is due to a previous LLETZ approx 7 years ago. My consultant told me that it was a particularly deep and wide excision from all around the cervix and this is why I need monitoring - he did tell me I was at risk of preterm labour. I am now quite concerned on reading through some of your messages that maybe 20 weeks could be a little late for any intervention. Am keeping my fingers crossed that the worse doesnt happen but i am very nervous xx


----------



## Amazing

Am happy and i thank God that i am now in 28 weeks after 5 weeks of strict bed rest in the Hospital with my cervix at 1.1cm. I was admitted in the hospital in 23 weeks 4 days when my cervical lenght suddenly went down from 3.41cm to 2.67 and then to 1.1cm. 

i know i still have a long way to go and i was told that i will still be on strict bedrest in the hospital until when the baby comes...it has not been easy for me...lying on bed from morning to night for 5 weeks now...am using the hospital pan to pee and am having bed bath, i only have to get up onetime in a day for 5 minutes when i have to do the big one in the toilet....i am also connected to a pump that prevents contractions and so far, i have had no contractions and no pains too...thats good.

I feel so lonely and bored, my husband works from Monday to friday..uptil 19hrs, we moved into a new city because of his job and i don't know anybody yet and the distanct from our city to where the hospt. is, is about 1hr 20mins drive, so he only comes in weekend when he can make it.

I thank God for bringing us this far and i know he will take us to full term...hang on my Angel.

Thank you ladies for all your supports, truly it had kept me going.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LaRockera said:


> Hey guys. :flower:
> 
> So I called Triage this morning for my swab results.
> 
> They said they couldn't find anything growing on my discharge and it was clear. :dohh::happydance:
> 
> Funny thing, I started using external canesten after I returned and within two days the irritation and chunks were gone. So I'm thinking, perhaps it was just something external, from those dreadful scented pantiliners I used? (I should have known better!)
> 
> Anyway, I just like to say a HUGE THANK YOU to the ladies here for all your encouragement.
> 
> HELENGEE- THANK YOU for pointing me the right way, I'm eternally grateful. I went in there and they were amazing and so now I'm not that worried as much. They take good care of you there. Thank you for all your patience and advice.
> 
> SUSANAH and LIZZIE- THANK YOU too for responding to my essays of pms. And I'm so sorry to have bothered you.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to start getting those counselling sessions I was planning to. Although better be safe than sorry, right? I'm kinda glad I acted quickly.
> 
> Honestly this thread is a life-saver.

It could be possible that since you took something, It counteracted the testing. Not that the outcome is different. I'm sure if it came up nothing it's fine, but if you "did" have something and you took meds to get rid of them before the actual test was started, It wouldn't show abnormal because you took meds to get rid of it. Not sure if that makes sense.

When I have testing done of any kind, I always do it before I start any meds. That way it doesn't affect the outcome of the testing. 

In this case your testing came out normal. IF there ever is a next swab testing....try it that way and see. At least you have a normal outcome to the test and your mucus is nice and healthy now. :happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Oh, sham your lo is absolutely gorgeous :hugs: What a little beauty!!!
> 
> Ekt - I was never officially told to take bed rest, but only to rest as much as any other twin lady should. If I had dilated through the stitch, my consultant would have ordered strict rest, but I didn't and she never did, even after funneling. that said, I made sure I was horizontal as much as possible, partly because if I moved aorunf for more than 10mins, i felt as thought the babies were coming out!!
> 
> Rest hun, just to be on the safe side ;) x
> 
> Congratulations Jenn - still baking at 35wks, brilliant news x
> 
> MA - glad you're feeling better hun - it does take time, but you will feel human again lol. I too was back to normal activity after 2wks, I was so desperate to get out and about again, that I pushed myself. I drove within 3wks which I know you're not supposed to , but I felt fine and just couldn't wait!
> 
> As for bf - my babies have always had their fill at around 30mins, tho sometimes would be off and on for up to an hour. I expressed for the twins and found that a 40min pumping session produced aorund 4/5ozs from one side. Pumping is more efficient than bf but it gives you some idea how much she is getting over 30mins, and at a few weeks old she should be having about 3/4ozs at any one feed, so 30mins is probably about right ;) Hope that helps x

This is me. I'm just SO glad to be out and about I could do ANYTHING :happydance:

Thanks for the advice on the bf'ing too. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## LaRockera

Mommy's Angel said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. :flower:
> 
> So I called Triage this morning for my swab results.
> 
> They said they couldn't find anything growing on my discharge and it was clear. :dohh::happydance:
> 
> Funny thing, I started using external canesten after I returned and within two days the irritation and chunks were gone. So I'm thinking, perhaps it was just something external, from those dreadful scented pantiliners I used? (I should have known better!)
> 
> Anyway, I just like to say a HUGE THANK YOU to the ladies here for all your encouragement.
> 
> HELENGEE- THANK YOU for pointing me the right way, I'm eternally grateful. I went in there and they were amazing and so now I'm not that worried as much. They take good care of you there. Thank you for all your patience and advice.
> 
> SUSANAH and LIZZIE- THANK YOU too for responding to my essays of pms. And I'm so sorry to have bothered you.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to start getting those counselling sessions I was planning to. Although better be safe than sorry, right? I'm kinda glad I acted quickly.
> 
> Honestly this thread is a life-saver.
> 
> It could be possible that since you took something, It counteracted the testing. Not that the outcome is different. I'm sure if it came up nothing it's fine, but if you "did" have something and you took meds to get rid of them before the actual test was started, It wouldn't show abnormal because you took meds to get rid of it. Not sure if that makes sense.
> 
> When I have testing done of any kind, I always do it before I start any meds. That way it doesn't affect the outcome of the testing.
> 
> In this case your testing came out normal. IF there ever is a next swab testing....try it that way and see. At least you have a normal outcome to the test and your mucus is nice and healthy now. :happydance::hugs::flower:Click to expand...

Hey, thank you so much for this. 

I didn't use anything prior to my swab. I was scared of using the wrong thing before a valid diagnosis was made. I only used external canesten on my vulva the next day, and that's when the irritation and the chunks (sorry, gross :blush:) stopped. But didn't take anything orally or put anything in there. :haha: So I'd like to think the swab was genuine. 

But thank you so much for caring. :hugs: Your baby is sooo cute, MA!


----------



## truthbtold

Sham your son is so adorable! 

Back from my weekly CL check and its still holding steady at 2cm. Im thanking the 17p for holding me steady! I wish my doctor was there so I could have asked him when will the internal ultrasounds stop. Well on to another week. Hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG ladies! Your doing well. :happydance:


----------



## HelenGee

Wow- what attractive, cute babies there are on this thread. Sham, Jordan is just a little cute star, so wish I could give these babies a cuddle! Well done Sham, you've been through such a difficult time, you deserve all the lovely new baby moments. Enjoy xxx

MA - loooovve the baby pics, how beautiful is Amelia!? Mmwwaah, big kiss to you both, glad you're on the mend x

La Rockera- anytime, really mean that xx


----------



## ekt

priyanka said:


> hi ekt. I had elective stitch when my cervix was 4.2cm at 12w3d, then scan at 20w showed cervix open upto the stitch length 1.5cm........I was so worried that all baby weight is pushing on the stitch now, so i posted same question on this forum.......but my doc & all experienced successful cases replied to me that this is normal in IC cases, and that is the whole purpose of having the stitch put...after all we knew that we will open up under baby weight thats why they sewed it up shut.....so dont worry dear. I was also told that this forum has ladies who made it to full term with even shorter ength with stitch.

Wow, we are very close in our pregnancies; I'm due March 9! My question is: are you on bedrest or any meds since your cervix shortened to the stitch? Do you have any funneling? Thanks!!!


----------



## priyanka

Wow, we are very close in our pregnancies; I'm due March 9! My question is: are you on bedrest or any meds since your cervix shortened to the stitch? Do you have any funneling? Thanks!!![/QUOTE]
Hi ekt, opening means next step to funneling. So it means I must have funnelled first and then opened. Funelling means it becomes a Y shape means beginning of opening. It may open further or may stop and stay like that till the end. Some Lucky ones even close up again. 
I have been on bedrest since I got my stitch. Only get up for shower & toiet. And oral progestrone 200mg day &night. But still I opened. Some ladies here did not have any med still did not open or funnel. It varies in each person. 
So try to rest even if doctor doesnot Say so. Its always safer. Other ladies also told you same thing. 
And don't worry. And have plenty of fluids.


----------



## vaali

Sorry for not showing up lately.. my laptop isn't working:nope:.. so waiting till evening for hubby to get back from work & sneak his one..:winkwink:

So my follow up was ok & my cervix has picked up by 2mm after 2 weeks of bed rest (foot end elevated upto 4 inches:thumbup:).. so it is 1.35mm now @ 25weeks & bub is doing good:kiss:. I know its too early to feel happy but atleast kinda satisfactory that my cervix is holding on (actually the stitch is..) & trying to improve further:?:

Larock- Happy!!.. your smear was all normal & you got better:flower:


----------



## LaRockera

vaali said:


> Sorry for not showing up lately.. my laptop isn't working:nope:.. so waiting till evening for hubby to get back from work & sneak his one..:winkwink:
> 
> So my follow up was ok & my cervix has picked up by 2mm after 2 weeks of bed rest (foot end elevated upto 4 inches:thumbup:).. so it is 1.35mm now @ 25weeks & bub is doing good:kiss:. I know its too early to feel happy but atleast kinda satisfactory that my cervix is holding on (actually the stitch is..) & trying to improve further:?:
> 
> Larock- Happy!!.. your smear was all normal & you got better:flower:

Thank you. :hugs:

It's brilliant news that you've won some length! Of course bubs is fine, it'll all be fine until the end. The stitch WILL hold on, and you'll soon have a gorgeous baby in your arms.

PS. I think you have a couple of more tough weeks to go. Then you may be able to breathe a little, no?


----------



## vaali

> It's brilliant news that you've won some length! Of course bubs is fine, it'll all be fine until the end. The stitch WILL hold on, and you'll soon have a gorgeous baby in your arms.
> 
> PS. I think you have a couple of more tough weeks to go. Then you may be able to breathe a little, no?

Ahh:shrug: yeah.. 3 more weeks to make it till viability but i really want to keep the baby inside as long as i can..](*,) my cervix!!!


----------



## AmyLouise89

I go to a specialist on October 28th to make sure it's safe for me to TTC again or need to wait longer. I'm super excited! :) It's been almost 7 months since loss.


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> sham1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm feeling better day by day. The itching is gradually going away. As for the c-section stitch, it hasn't bothered me at all. In fact, everyone keeps telling me I'm overdoing it. I've been walking around a whole lot and loving being off bed rest.
> 
> I had no idea that they tell you to relax for 6 weeks because you could actually reopen the stitches. EWWWww. So I'm trying to relax a bit more. Taking on making food after this week though. I've been DYING to cook again! :happydance:
> 
> Amelia is doing well and just a minute ago she latched nicely for 24 minutes. Can you ladies tell me how long your little ones stay on for bf'ing? I think this time I saw a satisfied look on her face and she wasn't rooting for a change. We STILL had to feed her 1 ounce per Dr.'s orders since she lost again. She needs to gain that pound back.
> 
> Other than that, I'm REALLY loving this little girl more and more. I sat and watched her and daddy as they napped today. Boy am I blessed! :happydance:
> 
> How are you ladies doing?! :hug:
> 
> Hi Ma, I'm glad you're feeling better, we are home from hospital and I'm feeling so blessed too. It's hard work but definitely worth every minute. Amelia looks gorgeous, I love the pic with butterfly wings:happydance:
> 
> I try to keep Jordan on the breast for about the recommended 30 minutes but he often comes off before that by himself although I am combination feeding as I didn't have enough milk to begin so gradually going to ease him off the formula, all the best xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my FAVORITE pic is the one with you and Jordan. Your both beautiful!:cry::hugs::kiss::flower:
> 
> Yes, we're supplementing too. Amelia is finally starting to latch better now. I would like to see her weight go up this week. Praying for her to be getting a good amount of momma's milk. She now seems content after feedings now so I'm thinking it's starting to work itself out.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing mommy stories with you Sham. :hugs::cloud9:Click to expand...

Hi darling, thank you:hugs:

I had problems with latching for first couple of days too. He then had constipation on day 2 home from hosp and nursing was the only thing that soothed him (he was crying for 5 hours straight!) so I was kinda forced to learn. How many days old is Amelia now? They are supposed to put on weight by day 10.


----------



## LaRockera

vaali said:


> It's brilliant news that you've won some length! Of course bubs is fine, it'll all be fine until the end. The stitch WILL hold on, and you'll soon have a gorgeous baby in your arms.
> 
> PS. I think you have a couple of more tough weeks to go. Then you may be able to breathe a little, no?
> 
> Ahh:shrug: yeah.. 3 more weeks to make it till viability but i really want to keep the baby inside as long as i can..](*,) my cervix!!!Click to expand...

Yeah, I hear you. I mean I have several weeks to come until I reach viability (fx) but I'd really, really like to go full-term too.

I'm going for my 20-week scan next Tuesday and they said they'll be doing a transvaginal u/s, too. I really hope the cervix is still around 3.23 where it was @ 18 weeks, and they see no funneling. The more time I win with a decent length, the more encouraged I feel.

You're doing great honey, hung on. :hugs:


----------



## caite19

Hi there,

My name is Caitlin, I have an incompetent cervix doctors assume is from sexual abuse as a child, and I lost my beautiful little girl Sophie in December 06 at around 23 weeks, and I had an emergency cerclage put in with my son Kian at 22 weeks with a 2 mm cervix that was dilated to 2 cm. I carried him to 34 weeks (with a week in the hospital and 6 cm dilated!) Then I got pregnant and had a miscarriage at 9.5 weeks in June.. Got off the military base and am seeing a normal OBGYN, who has run tests and found I have a clotting disorder (MTHFR) and low progesterone. On progesterone, baby aspirin, cerclage at 13-14 weeks if this baby bean holds on, and I'm on VERY light duty and bed rest. So nervous and excited. We want this baby so very much! I just wanted to see if it was ok if I joined you guys. I would love some friends. I'm lonesome!


----------



## LaRockera

caite19 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Caitlin, I have an incompetent cervix doctors assume is from sexual abuse as a child, and I lost my beautiful little girl Sophie in December 06 at around 23 weeks, and I had an emergency cerclage put in with my son Kian at 22 weeks with a 2 mm cervix that was dilated to 2 cm. I carried him to 34 weeks (with a week in the hospital and 6 cm dilated!) Then I got pregnant and had a miscarriage at 9.5 weeks in June.. Got off the military base and am seeing a normal OBGYN, who has run tests and found I have a clotting disorder (MTHFR) and low progesterone. On progesterone, baby aspirin, cerclage at 13-14 weeks if this baby bean holds on, and I'm on VERY light duty and bed rest. So nervous and excited. We want this baby so very much! I just wanted to see if it was ok if I joined you guys. I would love some friends. I'm lonesome!

Welcome, Caitlin (lovely name btw!)

Saying that I'm sorry for what you've been through is very little, and so are these hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:, but rest assured you've come to the right place for comfort and support!

I was on progesterone supplements until week 14, and although I don't have a clotting disorder, I'm on aspirin as a blood-thinner. I had my cerclage at 13w3d, and I'm not on bedrest but was overall advised to take it easy. I am a PhD student so I study from home, and spend my time between my desk, where I try to sit in an angle (not good for your back but what can you do!) and my bed where I'm reading.

Please take comfort in the fact that the stitch does work, and as long as you rest as much as possible, drinks gallons of water each day :haha: and be aware of thrush and misc. infections, it will all go fine. :thumbup:

I'm new to this as well. I'd say have a good read of this thread from page number 1. It's long but so worth the trouble. It will answer a lot of your questions, and the ladies here are simply AMAZING.

:hugs:


----------



## caite19

Thank you for liking my name LOL.. my parents named me off of this 80's show Miami Vice.  

Oh I do know the cerclage works, my son is running around today because of it! So grateful I had it done. I think it is great you are able to be home and study! I take my laptop to bed, prop myself up on pillows really well and stay comfortable that way. I have read a lot of the pages, and my heart breaks. Incompetent cervix is such a crummy thing.


----------



## heychickie

Had an appointment with my Dr today. He did a manual check, and cervix is closed and firm, stitch feels good. Back In 2 weeks for another ultrasound to check on length (and the dreaded glucose test). 

Timing wise, this is equivalent to the last appointment I made it to with Grayson, as he was born at 24w 1d, nearly a year ago. So far all seems well, so just hoping it stay that way.


----------



## LaRockera

caite19 said:


> Thank you for liking my name LOL.. my parents named me off of this 80's show Miami Vice.
> 
> Oh I do know the cerclage works, my son is running around today because of it! So grateful I had it done. I think it is great you are able to be home and study! I take my laptop to bed, prop myself up on pillows really well and stay comfortable that way. I have read a lot of the pages, and my heart breaks. Incompetent cervix is such a crummy thing.

I've bought one of those laptop table trays (just about £12 from ebay) and it's come really handy. It has an installed fan and an embedded mousepad and I use it both for the laptop and as a mini-desk. Love it!

Yes, the cerclage does make you feel somewhat different, doesn't it? Not in a weird sense or anything. But I was just reading that thread on how the second 20 weeks go by more easily than the first, and I was thinking to myself that while other ladies relax at this stage, I'm all over the place. :wacko: You know, until I reach viability and enter month 7. I'm not buying anything baby-related just yet, no prams, no clothes, no nursery furniture. And I feel I'm in a constant worry, ie too much discharge- what does it mean? :wacko: Pinches down there, is it the cerclage? :wacko: Cramping and backache... :wacko::wacko::wacko: You know. I just can't seem able to relax and enjoy it like other ladies can. :dohh:


----------



## caite19

I haven't been able to enjoy a second of it. With my miscarriage last time, everything looked great, then my baby just passed away.. doc gave me meds to miscarry at home, had grapefruit sized blood clots for 5 days, then they FINALLY did a d&c.. this was the military doctor.. jerk. My new doc is very cautious.. he told me not to let my son into the ultrasounds until I'm at least 14-16 weeks.. just to be on the safe side. I won't be buying anything until I make it past 28 weeks. I just can't. I have had spotting this pregnancy, which is when the doc started running tests. Just very blessed to have a decent doctor now.. and no spotting for nearly 3 weeks! I can't wait to get to Friday, so I can get my sonogram and see my baby.. I feel really pregnant this time.. so *fingers crossed.. lots of praying*


----------



## vaali

Heychickie - glad to know your consultation went well..:flower:

Caite19 - Hi & welcome!!:flower:.. firstly 'Grats on your current pregnancy':thumbup:
Very sorry for what you had been through & the IC..:hugs:
Emergency cerclage @ 22w for a 2mm cervix which you carried till 34 weeks!!!!:friends:.. wohooo.. congrats!!!! now that gives me tons & tons of hope:happydance:..(i really want to jump off my bed & dance all around the house, which will definitely be doing if im taking my pregnancy that long)
Im sure you are going to make it this time with all the proactive stuffs already started to protect the bean inside..:hugs:


----------



## caite19

vaali, yes, and I was 2 cm dilated when I had my stitch put in, so there IS hope! :) Are you on bed rest? :thumbup: 

heychickie, best of luck!! :) 

Having a rough morning with my son Kian.. he has a horrible temper.. and now I'm crying like a baby. :cry:


----------



## vaali

caite19 said:


> vaali, yes, and I was 2 cm dilated when I had my stitch put in, so there IS hope! :) Are you on bed rest? :thumbup:
> 
> heychickie, best of luck!! :)
> 
> Having a rough morning with my son Kian.. he has a horrible temper.. and now I'm crying like a baby. :cry:

:awww: Noooo.. easy there.. Kian is for sure a good boy!

Yes, im on complete bed rest other than restroom visits & a real quick shower.. also foot end of cot elevated upto 5inches:winkwink:


----------



## caite19

Yea I was doing that with Kian too, the whole elevated, not allowed up thing. you can do it!!! :) He is a good boy, just has a really awful temper, he got crying when I cried and said he was very sorry and gave me kisses. :)


----------



## vaali

caite19 said:


> Yea I was doing that with Kian too, the whole elevated, not allowed up thing. you can do it!!! :) He is a good boy, just has a really awful temper, he got crying when I cried and said he was very sorry and gave me kisses. :)

:kiss: how sweet!!
So @ 34w was it a normal delivery? i guessing so since you were 6cm dilated already.. i read it somewhere anytime before 36w the baby cant undergo any stress & so a c-sec would be favourable? correct me if im wrong:wacko:..


----------



## caite19

I had a normal vaginal delivery. I was 6 cm for FOREVER. One doctor wanted to send me home, I was scared of infection, finally, when the doctors changed shifts, a lady doctor came in, broke my water, and 7 hours later, there he was! He started breathing on his own (they gave me some kind of shot to develop his lungs like four days before). He had a little bit of jaundice, but did really well, stayed in the NICU for a week, had issues with his heart rate going down while he ate, but he got the hang of eating and breathing and did fine. :)


----------



## vaali

caite19 said:


> I had a normal vaginal delivery. I was 6 cm for FOREVER. One doctor wanted to send me home, I was scared of infection, finally, when the doctors changed shifts, a lady doctor came in, broke my water, and 7 hours later, there he was! He started breathing on his own (they gave me some kind of shot to develop his lungs like four days before). He had a little bit of jaundice, but did really well, stayed in the NICU for a week, had issues with his heart rate going down while he ate, but he got the hang of eating and breathing and did fine. :)

Oh.. thats awesome!! & the fruit of success is 'the cheeky lil musician'..Wow! i can really feel what a journey it would have been to you guys!!:flower::hugs:


----------



## priyanka

heychickie said:


> Had an appointment with my Dr today. He did a manual check, and cervix is closed and firm, stitch feels good. Back In 2 weeks for another ultrasound to check on length (and the dreaded glucose test).
> 
> Timing wise, this is equivalent to the last appointment I made it to with Grayson, as he was born at 24w 1d, nearly a year ago. So far all seems well, so just hoping it stay that way.

Heychikie, I have read all your past journey, and have always prayed for you. And I strongly believe that this time your stats at 19w length above 4 is very encouraging. Everything will work this time for you. I believe it just has to work this time. It cannot be any other way. My thoughts & prayers are with you sweets.


----------



## priyanka

caite19 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Caitlin, I have an incompetent cervix doctors assume is from sexual abuse as a child, and I lost my beautiful little girl Sophie in December 06 at around 23 weeks, and I had an emergency cerclage put in with my son Kian at 22 weeks with a 2 mm cervix that was dilated to 2 cm. I carried him to 34 weeks (with a week in the hospital and 6 cm dilated!) Then I got pregnant and had a miscarriage at 9.5 weeks in June.. Got off the military base and am seeing a normal OBGYN, who has run tests and found I have a clotting disorder (MTHFR) and low progesterone. On progesterone, baby aspirin, cerclage at 13-14 weeks if this baby bean holds on, and I'm on VERY light duty and bed rest. So nervous and excited. We want this baby so very much! I just wanted to see if it was ok if I joined you guys. I would love some friends. I'm lonesome!

Hi Caitlin; welcome to our thread. Good that you found this thread. For me it has been a life-support system since i started reading it from page 1. Al the ladies here know what feelings you are going through, and we are always there for you whenever you wanna ask anything or just vent out :flower:


----------



## priyanka

vaali said:


> :kiss: how sweet!!
> So @ 34w was it a normal delivery? i guessing so since you were 6cm dilated already.. i read it somewhere anytime before 36w the baby cant undergo any stress & so a c-sec would be favourable? correct me if im wrong:wacko:..

Hey Vaali, dont think of c-sec or normal delivery right now. You will definitely carry more than 34weeks. See your cervix is gaining length dear, whereas most IC cases lose length !!! :thumbup: My thoughts & prayers with you.


----------



## vaali

priyanka said:


> Hey Vaali, dont think of c-sec or normal delivery right now. You will definitely carry more than 34weeks. See your cervix is gaining length dear, whereas most IC cases lose length !!! :thumbup: My thoughts & prayers with you.

You think im asking too much? more than 34weeks, normal delivery all that with a bad IC :winkwink::haha: im the kind of person who use to run around all day & get in trouble (esp with hubby:wacko:) doing hyperactive things.. even my friends use to mock at me saying 'gosh! you always run, never walk.. lets see what happens when you are pregnant!'.. & now it has come true:nope:
I feel like im bedridden for months already! & im just hoping i can keep the bub inside safe & bring out at/near term vaginally so we both can run around the city as soon as possible:happydance:

Just kidding ya.. thankyou so much for all those encouraging words..:flower::hugs:


----------



## caite19

vaali, I bet you will get far with this baby! 

priyanka, thanks a lot for the welcome :)


----------



## LaRockera

Ooooh, I hate this discharge! :growlmad: It's just so... abundant, and wet and ... there! I know it's probably my vagina flushing things out (for which I'm grateful nonetheless), but I just feel wet and yucky all the time, and it draws my attention there!

/ end derail/ vent. :haha::haha:


----------



## caite19

Urgh I knowwww!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, and Caitlin welcome to the thread. We're here if you need us :hugs:

Heychickie, glad all is going well hun - a bittersweet time for you at the moment I'm guessing? Sweet to have got this far with no issues, but bitter to be remembering Grayson's untimely birth and his consequent fight. Love and best wishes over coming weeks sweet :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok, and not too stressed? Rockera, I NEVER mind answering yours or anyone elses questions, private or public, now stop apologising lol :hugs:

Take care xxx


----------



## HStein

Hi, Ladies! Joining you here, if I may! I am barely pregnant, little one is due June 26th. I have a permanent trans-abdominal shirodkar cerclage that has been in place since the 12th week of my last pregnancy, in 2005. After 72 days of hospitalized bedrest and delivery at 27 weeks (2# 8oz), that little miracle is in Kindergarten now and will celebrate her 6th birthday on Sunday! I am extremely nervous about this pregnancy, but hoping the P17 injections we are planning to try this time will make for a smoother course. Hoping for a BIG, healthy baby in June!


----------



## garrickbaby

today is my V-day and i've been waiting for what seems like forever for this day to come.... I had lost my son Marcus on the day I reached 24week last time and I kept telling myself if I got to this day without any bad news i'll be thrilled. Well i'm here and even though i'm very happy about it, I found out a dear friend of mine died yesterday and it hit me really hard today, so i'm so messed up about that. I'm also in a panic now because I haven't been past 24 weeks since I had my daughter 10 years ago, so I've forgot how things are like in the 3rd tri... i'm just a ball of emotions today, not at all what I had expected. I had my doc appointment and everything is doing great, I cervix look normal and long, so I am happy about that.


----------



## KamIAm

Hi gang :flower:

I usually hang around the "2nd Trimester Loss" group but today I brought up a new topic for me.... TTC after a loss ... and one of my dear friends from there referred me to this section, since I am having thoughts and questions about TTC...

I recently, (almost 7 months ago) I lost my daughter, Emma at 19w 4d d/t me having an incompetent cervix.... My pregnancy before Emma was complicated as well, preterm labor was pretty much an issue from 15 weeks on, but Ethan made it to 26 wks before he was born, weighing 2.5lbs...

My questions and concerns are..... My doctor mentioned trying a cerclage next time, as well as the 17p injections again ... With Emma, I wasn't ever placed on bed rest, for some reason, and all that was done was the injections.... they waited around til it was too late... no one listened to me...:shrug:

I am really wanting to TTC again, but I am scared to death...

I am going to sit back and get comfy and read all you girls posts, to get some more info...

Thanks for allowing me to join y'all ..:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Caitlin, welcome to the thread. I'm so sorry for your losses dear and even more sorry for the trauma you endured as a child. It breaks my heart but I am praying that this pregnancy will go smoothly for you. I was tested for the blood disorder as well and don't have it, but I know someone who does and she's had a tough time up until diagnosis.

Heychickie, So sorry. I know too well what it's like to push past the anniversary of your childs death. In our case we're celebrating his birth/death anniversary on October 22nd which is coming up. I was contemplating things today on a country drive and kept telling my husband I wanted to call it his BIRTH day anniversary because he was very alive.....and still is, only in Heaven waiting for Doug, Amelia and I to reunite one day for an eternity. Anyways, TMI...sorry. I pray for peace and comfort as you move forward to a new season. :hugs:

Garrickbaby, I pray the same for you as well. The milestones are the hardest...I found once I got past 22wks, I started to breathe, when I got to 28wks I would celebrate and when I got to 30wks I felt able to ENJOY my pregnancy. 

HSTEIN, welcome and congrats to you. I was on 17P and it worked like a charm. :winkwink: I got to 28wks 4dys and had to have a c-section because she was breech and I was showing symptoms of pre-eclampsia. She's alive and well. We are blessed abundantly! I pray that you find peace and can't wait to share your excitement when you reach your goal! :hugs:

Welcome Kam. :hugs:

Sham, Amelia is 3wks Today, (Thursday) She's finally feeding REALLY well on the breast though we're still giving her an ounce on top....today we've tapered down to an ounce because she's been throwing up...I'm assuming because she's taking more in than she needs to. 

Your poor little guy. Sounds like he's doing well on the breast though. How are you doing? Lack of sleep has been killing me a bit, we're hoping to work at letting her sleep through the night since WE'RE the one having to wake her all the time....then bf'ing every two hours during the day. I pray that's something the pediatrician will allow us to do. Then we'll all get our needed rest. Poor Amelia is actually a good sleeper. We're just not letting her get the rest she wants because we're waking her every 3 hours around the clock to get her back up to her birth weight since she lost a lb after NICU. I pray Monday's appointment will prove she's gained her weight back. :thumbup:

What's new with you??

Helengee, Sherri, Rensben, Susanna, and Lizzie...how are you all doing? Anything new going on?! :hug:


----------



## caite19

Thanks for the welcome Mommy's Angel and lizziedripping. :) 

HStein, praying for you to have a big June baby too! :) 

garricksbaby, I know how you feel about being emotional. Hang in there :) :hugs:

I have my ultrasound tomorrow morning.. very nervous... I should be according to my LMP ten weeks tomorrow. They don't have a 100% sure due date on me yet, just told me to go with May 20th, it sounded good. LOL. Hopefully we will get a better measurement this time, and that baby looks good. 

Love to all.


----------



## sham1

LaRockera said:


> Ooooh, I hate this discharge! :growlmad: It's just so... abundant, and wet and ... there! I know it's probably my vagina flushing things out (for which I'm grateful nonetheless), but I just feel wet and yucky all the time, and it draws my attention there!
> 
> / end derail/ vent. :haha::haha:

Hey Rock, I had soooo much discharge and never turned out to be anything more than thrush, took a few weeks to clear but it did and caused no harm to stitch or baby, hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Caitlin, welcome to the thread. I'm so sorry for your losses dear and even more sorry for the trauma you endured as a child. It breaks my heart but I am praying that this pregnancy will go smoothly for you. I was tested for the blood disorder as well and don't have it, but I know someone who does and she's had a tough time up until diagnosis.
> 
> Heychickie, So sorry. I know too well what it's like to push past the anniversary of your childs death. In our case we're celebrating his birth/death anniversary on October 22nd which is coming up. I was contemplating things today on a country drive and kept telling my husband I wanted to call it his BIRTH day anniversary because he was very alive.....and still is, only in Heaven waiting for Doug, Amelia and I to reunite one day for an eternity. Anyways, TMI...sorry. I pray for peace and comfort as you move forward to a new season. :hugs:
> 
> Garrickbaby, I pray the same for you as well. The milestones are the hardest...I found once I got past 22wks, I started to breathe, when I got to 28wks I would celebrate and when I got to 30wks I felt able to ENJOY my pregnancy.
> 
> HSTEIN, welcome and congrats to you. I was on 17P and it worked like a charm. :winkwink: I got to 28wks 4dys and had to have a c-section because she was breech and I was showing symptoms of pre-eclampsia. She's alive and well. We are blessed abundantly! I pray that you find peace and can't wait to share your excitement when you reach your goal! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Kam. :hugs:
> 
> Sham, Amelia is 3wks Today, (Thursday) She's finally feeding REALLY well on the breast though we're still giving her an ounce on top....today we've tapered down to an ounce because she's been throwing up...I'm assuming because she's taking more in than she needs to.
> 
> Your poor little guy. Sounds like he's doing well on the breast though. How are you doing? Lack of sleep has been killing me a bit, we're hoping to work at letting her sleep through the night since WE'RE the one having to wake her all the time....then bf'ing every two hours during the day. I pray that's something the pediatrician will allow us to do. Then we'll all get our needed rest. Poor Amelia is actually a good sleeper. We're just not letting her get the rest she wants because we're waking her every 3 hours around the clock to get her back up to her birth weight since she lost a lb after NICU. I pray Monday's appointment will prove she's gained her weight back. :thumbup:
> 
> What's new with you??
> 
> Helengee, Sherri, Rensben, Susanna, and Lizzie...how are you all doing? Anything new going on?! :hug:

Hey MA, I'm glad you mentioned some of those things! I was wondering the same. My partner is not staying with me at the moment so I'm doing the night shifts myself and they are exhausting, I try as hard as possible to sleep when he sleeps but it never happens, there is always something to do, I also give Jordan a little bit of formula on top as it settles him well to sleep and I'm also unsure of how much milk I have. Would be good to hear whether your ped allows you to get him sleeping through the night. I have to wake Jordan every 2 to 4 hours as well otherwise he just sleeps through. A lot of friends and family have said you don't need to keep waking them, they will wake when they are hungry but I'm not sure!!!!

Glad Amelia is doing well, it feels like all the worrying we went through is soooo worth it everytime I look at Jordan. I'm sure you feel the same about Amelia. xxxxxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi MA- we're all ok thanks, Bella's caught another cold so we're dealing with her being clingy and miserable with the added bonus of work. I'm hoping she's through the worst now :wacko: the first weeks with a new baby are a roller coaster of emotions, worries and joy. I had to feed Oliver every 3 hours when he was jaundiced, but it transpired that it was bf related. I stopped breast feeding after a few weeks as the worry about the jaundice meant that even when he did sleep, I wouldn't take my eyes off him just in case. The docs will tell you when it's time to let them sleep through, Bella always slept a fair chunk of the night from about 3 weeks, but she was formula fed and colic was an issue in the day/ early evening so sleep gave her a rest from the irritation. Good luck:hugs:

LaRockera- the discharge drove me nuts too, but it does keep flushing infection out. I never had the slightest vaginal infection with the stitch, but I had a lot more discharge than I ever thought possible - white and creamy and thin and almost watery. 

Welcome new ladies, I'm glad you've found this thread, it's a lifesaver (literally!). I'm so sorry for the horrendous losses you've suffered and the traumatic experiences you've been through. My heart goes out to you all :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Thanks, Helen, and everybody else. :flower:

I've been tested and they didn't find anything so I'm only assuming it's my system and it's normal. I know it's not amniotic fluid because it dries sticky and yellow on my pantiliners, and it's not constant. Also, I see it more on the 'top' of the liner as opposed to the middle, if you know what I mean, so it's not soaking through.

No itching or anything, just a mild odour to it some times, and mostly when I sit on my desk. So a bit of sweat too?

I sleep without underwear and I don't have any problems during the night, so I guess this is reassuring.

Welcome to the newest members, and I'd just like to say again how wonderful and PATIENT people in this thread are- I mean I keep asking for reassurance constantly and people never tell me off. :blush:

I hope I'll be able to contribute more as time passes. :thumbup:


----------



## KamIAm

Thanks LaRockera!

I was skimming thru this section earlier and everyone here seems sooo helpful :flower:

I am debating on joining on this journey of ttcal.... I lost my daughter at 19w 4d almost 7 months ago due to my crappy cervix, so the fear of a repeat is HUGE, but hoping to be sporting a baby bump again, sometime in the near future :winkwink:

Thanks again for the welcome.... It was much needed :flower:


----------



## caite19

KamIAm, I know the fear is huge. We are here for you!

I am so nervous about my ultrasound in the morning.. My husband can't get off work to go with me. I am not a happy camper.


----------



## DueSeptember

*Hey K...I was reading through this section too I've seen it before and I spoke to a few Ladies from in here & this section is Helpful  

I wonder if my water broke early because of IC but my Doctor never said anything about that but I do know I was 1cm Dialated at 6 months when I lost Maya...wish I knew my Diagnosis *


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi guys :)

Welcome Kam and hstein :hugs: A full term BIG baby is totally possible, so stay with us and let us help support you on your journey x

Garrick hun, sending big hugs your way chick :hugs: This is such a difficult time for you, compounded by the loss of your friend :( Thoughts are with you xxx

Caitlin, good luck for tomorrow x

MA and Helen- you are such lovely people, your words are always so touching and kind. Thanks to you both for your continued support here despite your busy lives :hugs: 

Sham, I personally wouldn't let Jordan go more than 4hrs between feeds hun. Not atleast for the first 6wks anyway ;) xxx

Rockera - thought your test might come back negative hun. It is such a worrying time for you that your anxiety is understandable - Iremember it well :( As helen mentioned, pregnancy discharge can be huge - especially with a stitch. 

Once you have reached 28wks, you will relax and probably not even notice it in the same way. I did, until Ireached 32wks when I started to worry again, but this time that it might be a sign of impending labour because I was carrying twins! There really is no way out of the crippling fear after IC, the only 'cure' is to hold that healthy, term baby in your arms :hugs: That moment will be here before you know it hun xxx


----------



## KamIAm

Hi Due Sept!! Someone from our regular section (Nikki) referred me to this section in hope I would read and get some great info, which I have done.....:flower:

Just trying to over come that horrific fear, of a repeat with what happened with Emma ...

I'm not sure if that is what happened with you Hon'... Like I've said, I am soooo new to all this and feel sooo lost ... 

I just know, I hate my crappy cervix!!! :cry:

Thanks for all the welcomes!!! :flower:


----------



## DueSeptember

KamIAm said:


> Hi Due Sept!! Someone from our regular section (Nikki) referred me to this section in hope I would read and get some great info, which I have done.....:flower:
> 
> Just trying to over come that horrific fear, of a repeat with what happened with Emma ...
> 
> I'm not sure if that is what happened with you Hon'... Like I've said, I am soooo new to all this and feel sooo lost ...
> 
> I just know, I hate my crappy cervix!!! :cry:
> 
> Thanks for all the welcomes!!! :flower:

*When I went to my 21 week scan she said everything looked good so I am guessing maybe I had an infection but they took swabs and blood so I dont know because nothing came back...Doc just says "it happens" But I dont want her saying "it happens" if it happens again which I pray it doesnt!! *


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Hi guys :)
> 
> Welcome Kam and hstein :hugs: A full term BIG baby is totally possible, so stay with us and let us help support you on your journey x
> 
> Garrick hun, sending big hugs your way chick :hugs: This is such a difficult time for you, compounded by the loss of your friend :( Thoughts are with you xxx
> 
> Caitlin, good luck for tomorrow x
> 
> MA and Helen- you are such lovely people, your words are always so touching and kind. Thanks to you both for your continued support here despite your busy lives :hugs:
> 
> Sham, I personally wouldn't let Jordan go more than 4hrs between feeds hun. Not atleast for the first 6wks anyway ;) xxx
> 
> Rockera - thought your test might come back negative hun. It is such a worrying time for you that your anxiety is understandable - Iremember it well :( As helen mentioned, pregnancy discharge can be huge - especially with a stitch.
> 
> Once you have reached 28wks, you will relax and probably not even notice it in the same way. I did, until Ireached 32wks when I started to worry again, but this time that it might be a sign of impending labour because I was carrying twins! There really is no way out of the crippling fear after IC, the only 'cure' is to hold that healthy, term baby in your arms :hugs: That moment will be here before you know it hun xxx

Aww, thank you Lizzie. Thank YOU for allowing me to be a part of this thread. It's been such an asset to me and I'm honored to be a part of such a lovely thread.:winkwink::flower::hugs::kiss:

Sham, I'll keep you posted after our appointment on Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## LaRockera

Helen and Lizzie - you are sooo right. Everything makes me a teeny weeny paranoid (or a lot! :dohh:). But yeah, extra discharge with the stitch makes sense. 

Kam, and the other new ladies, I was repeatedly reassured in this thread that the stitch works, and I'm beginning to believe it myself. That's why they put it there, to save your baby. My doctor initially told me that the success rate is 99,5%. Then he said it's either all or nothing. You do something because you want it to be 100% effective. I'm taking comfort in that thought and trying my very best to keep clean down there and monitor for infections (I wear cotton underwear, sleep without it at night, drink lots of water, take probiotics and cranberry juice, wash myself externally with baby neutral Ph soap once a day, eat yogurt, avoid too sugary foods and put a Refresh pessary once every ten days). And keep pestering the wonderful ladies here.

I by no means feel confident or secure, but knowing that the stitch is there for a reason makes every day much easier.

Oh. And I lie down as much as I can.

Good morning, everyone. Now I'm gonna put my bum on the chair to do some writing. :haha::flower:


----------



## ekt

Hello! Well, I had an US and CL check yesterday and all is well. My cervix was 4cm+ and the funneling is gone. I talked to my doctor about the pressure I feel and he told me (which I didn't know) that the material he used to do the cerclage is the width of a shoelace and the knot would be almost equal to the knot in your tennis shoes. I was so surprised; I never had asked about the material used for the cerclage and assumed it was similiar to suture material used for stitches. But, not at all!! I now have renewed faith in the stitch! I am still supposed to take it easy and rest as much as possible (with a 6 year old and 17 month old, I'm not sure about that... but I'll do my best!).


----------



## caite19

Going for surgery in an hour, our baby passed away.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LaRockera

ekt said:


> Hello! Well, I had an US and CL check yesterday and all is well. My cervix was 4cm+ and the funneling is gone. I talked to my doctor about the pressure I feel and he told me (which I didn't know) that the material he used to do the cerclage is the width of a shoelace and the knot would be almost equal to the knot in your tennis shoes. I was so surprised; I never had asked about the material used for the cerclage and assumed it was similiar to suture material used for stitches. But, not at all!! I now have renewed faith in the stitch! I am still supposed to take it easy and rest as much as possible (with a 6 year old and 17 month old, I'm not sure about that... but I'll do my best!).

Yep, this is not the first time I hear this about the suture. The material used is as thick as shoe laces because it's there to hold all this extra weight. 

Glad to hear your cervix is in such a great length, hon. :thumbup: I think you have absolutely nothing to worry about.

x


----------



## priyanka

ekt said:


> Hello! Well, I had an US and CL check yesterday and all is well. My cervix was 4cm+ and the funneling is gone. I talked to my doctor about the pressure I feel and he told me (which I didn't know) that the material he used to do the cerclage is the width of a shoelace and the knot would be almost equal to the knot in your tennis shoes. I was so surprised; I never had asked about the material used for the cerclage and assumed it was similiar to suture material used for stitches. But, not at all!! I now have renewed faith in the stitch! I am still supposed to take it easy and rest as much as possible (with a 6 year old and 17 month old, I'm not sure about that... but I'll do my best!).

Hey ekt. Great to hear your good results. See didn't I tell you that some people close up again & funelling can go away also. Btw do you have Mc. Donald stitch or shirodkar?


----------



## priyanka

caite19 said:


> Going for surgery in an hour, our baby passed away.:cry::cry::cry:

So sorry caitlin. My heart goes out to you. My prayers with you.


----------



## LaRockera

caite19 said:


> Going for surgery in an hour, our baby passed away.:cry::cry::cry:

Oh sweetheart, I'm so so so very sorry. :cry: Was that a MMC? I'm so sorry sweetie, not much else I can say. Hope you're through with the surgery as soon as possible and have time to heal.

Sending all good thoughts and wishes your way. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ekt

Oh, Caite19. I'm so sorry! My heart, prayers and thoughts go out to you!


----------



## truthbtold

So sorry for your loss Caite19


----------



## ekt

My stitch is unique; it's the shirodkar with the placement and knot of the mcdonald. it's something my dr does and has does thousands of them, so i have faith in his ability. my stitch is very high up on my cervix and so the knot is in a position that i will feel it when i'm sitting funny, cough, sneeze, etc. i hate being so nervous and paranoid, but i have been down this road before--- only w/out the stitch. it was a long and nerve-wrecking road too, resulting in my daughter being 6 weeks premature and in the NICU for two weeks. it was horrible! the preterm labor is my biggest enemy right now. as long as i can keep it at bay w/ meds, i have more hope and faith in the outcome. 

my sister and my best friend are also expecting babies... i am so jealous of their normal pregnancies... i know this is our last baby, so i really want to enjoy this pregnancy... which i'm trying to do! sure would help if i could use a stress reliever... but, those are all "no-no's" right now... sex, wine, and long shopping trips... all out of the question! :)


----------



## Indian Maa

Hello all, i am absolutely new here... 

Pls help me... I have a slightly dilated cervix (3mm)... Dr thinks that a cerclage is not necessary as it did not increase over a week. I am now put on projesterone injections - proluton depot 500 weekly....

Do you think 3 mm is safe with out stitches....?


----------



## truthbtold

Welcome Indian Maa, how far along are you?


----------



## Indian Maa

Hi thank you.. Iam 15 weeks now


----------



## truthbtold

At 15 weeks I would request a cerclage with any type of dilation


----------



## Indian Maa

truthbtold said:


> At 15 weeks I would request a cerclage with any type of dilation

Hi thanks a lot for the reply

This is my first pregnancy... I had an early miscarriage before,... I am a little scared of Cerclage... Could you pls say how do you feel with it?... Is it painful when you move around? Will you be able to attend to work? I have a desk job...

Thank you gain for this help...


----------



## LaRockera

Indian Maa said:


> truthbtold said:
> 
> 
> At 15 weeks I would request a cerclage with any type of dilation
> 
> Hi thanks a lot for the reply
> 
> This is my first pregnancy... I had an early miscarriage before,... I am a little scared of Cerclage... Could you pls say how do you feel with it?... Is it painful when you move around? Will you be able to attend to work? I have a desk job...
> 
> Thank you gain for this help...Click to expand...

Nope, you don't even feel it's there. 

I had general anesthesia in Greece but in other places they just do a type of epidural or something. I was uncomfortable for only a couple of hours after I woke up, and was given a strong painkiller. I stayed one day in the hospital, was on antibiotics and tocolytes for a few days and then I was told to resume my normal activities, only with a bit of caution. You can't even feel the cerclage is there. I am on pelvic rest (meaning no sex), I was told not to any house work and not walk more than 10/15 minutes, but can't say that overall my life has changed. I need to drink loads of water and be a bit aware of infections but other than that I feel that I'm not that different from other pregnant ladies.

I would definitely advise for the cerclage. Don't be scared, honestly, it's nothing. And it works. Every day that passes and my baby's fine, I know I'd do it over and over again. 

:flower:


----------



## Indian Maa

Thank you la... Love you for this humbleness and help... Infact i joined just today...found many of you real helpful... 

Tomorrow i wil mostly be going to the doctor.... Will tell her that iam ready for it... 

Like to be in touch with you... Good wishes and prayers for you... Love, s


----------



## ekt

Indian Maa said:


> Hello all, i am absolutely new here...
> 
> Pls help me... I have a slightly dilated cervix (3mm)... Dr thinks that a cerclage is not necessary as it did not increase over a week. I am now put on projesterone injections - proluton depot 500 weekly....
> 
> Do you think 3 mm is safe with out stitches....?

I would also request a cerclage! Cervical changes happen quickly, so it would be better to be safe than sorry since your cervix seems to be already mis-behaving :) 

I do feel my cerclage, but it is not painful or uncomfortable- just noticable on occasion. I have been through a pregnancy with IC and no cerclage and I would MUCH rather have one than not!!!

Good luck!


----------



## truthbtold

I had those same concerns about my cerclage and honestly I dont feel any different. I didnt even spot when it was over. I also have a desk job and am still working. My cervix has shortened but I started the 17p shots and they are holding me steady.


----------



## KamIAm

Caite~ My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family... :hugs:

I am terribly sorry babe:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ekt

caite19 said:


> Going for surgery in an hour, our baby passed away.:cry::cry::cry:

What a horrible day this has been for you; thinking of you and hoping you are doing okay.


----------



## garrickbaby

Indian Maa said:


> Hello all, i am absolutely new here...
> 
> Pls help me... I have a slightly dilated cervix (3mm)... Dr thinks that a cerclage is not necessary as it did not increase over a week. I am now put on projesterone injections - proluton depot 500 weekly....
> 
> Do you think 3 mm is safe with out stitches....?

Glad to see you made it to the thread (I saw your post in 2nd tri) hopefully you will get the information you need here. Good Luck.


----------



## garrickbaby

caite19 said:


> Going for surgery in an hour, our baby passed away.:cry::cry::cry:

So sorry to hear about your loss, my heart just sank. Thinking about you. :cry:


----------



## HelenGee

Caite-my thoughts and prayers are with you, please be kind to yourself and know we are here if you need any help. :hugs:

Lizzie-what a sweet thing to say, thank you, we feel the same about you and if we could ever repay the kindness and hope you gave us, we'd do it a million times over. Hope you and yours are well, let the half-term madness commence! Oliver's been like a caged animal since he started school, and I know exactly how he feels! Xxx:hugs:

Thanks La Rockera, just keep the questions coming and take care xx:hugs:


----------



## Susanah

Hi everyone
I blink and there are 8 new pages! Sorry i cant keep up with everyone and everything.
Caitlin - so sad to hear your news. Hope you are being well looked after at this awful time.
Indian Maa - it depends on a lot of things. How many weeks are you? we need more info :) 
LaRock - So glad your results are ok! I am having tonnes of discharge too.... personally i think its because im so active and busy but perhaps its just what happens with a stitch. Certainly last time I had quite a lot also and was on bedrest properly last time.

We are doing ok. All of us had ecoli and Charlie was admitted, and I got a bit stressed about being ill with it myself and looking after charlie bean and everyone else. Charlie was only in hosp for one night but it was awful :( 
Anyway, recovering now and I had a scan on tuesday which showed things to be ok. Baby a little small for dates but only a week behind. And another girl :)
We are 26 weeks now... slowly getting to the Big 28 week mark. 
Cervix looked fine on abdo scan and the placenta has moved north, making praevia now a none issue thank goodness.

bye for now and good luck everyone


----------



## truthbtold

Susanah, Indian Maa is 15 weeks


----------



## LaRockera

Susanah, thank you for all your lovely advice, and I'm sorry to hear you guys been unwell, especially Charlie. Hope he's recovering and he'll be PERFECT soon. :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Caite - so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I had a m/c at 10wks in July so if you need to PM, please feel free.............I understand how you must be feeling right now x

Indian maa - welcome hun. You say that your cervix is dilated 3mm. Usually a cervix dilates to 1cm, then 2cms, then 3cms and so on. Are you sure the doctor wasn't talking about its length? Length is usually measured in mm or cms. If it were 3cms it would be short, but not dangerously so and possibly quite normal at 15wks. If it is 3mms in length, then it is very short and would definitely need a stitch. A cervix begins to shorten before it opens, and it sounds very much to me like it might be length rather than dilation he was talking about. 

DOuble check what exactly they meant hun before taking things any further. I really don't think he could be talking about dilation tho, medically dilation is measured in cms ;) x

Susie - E.coli? That's horrendous - any idea where you contracted it? Poor you, poor charlie :( So glad she's ok now hun. You are doing so well in this pregnancy. Look after yourselves x

Hi to everyone else too - would be good to here ALL our ladies are doing ok, haven't heard from some of you in a while xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Caitlin, I'm so very sorry dear. :hugs: Praying for Gods peace to engulf you as you go through yet another hard surgery. Praying He would hold you up when you cannot stand during this grieving process and asking that He would guide the hands and minds of the medical staff when you start to ttc again so they would find a plan for the mthfr issue and help you to victory in holding a child.

In the meantime, I just pray for your spirit and know how hard this is for you. Please continue to keep us posted and let us know if you need anything. :hugs: We are here for you and love you dear friend.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah, Holy Cats! However did you get e-coli dear?! :hugs: Poor little Charlie. I'd imagine this was hard enough on an adult but for the child to get it on top of everyone else in the family...goodness what stress. SO glad your getting better though.


----------



## heychickie

I'm so sorry, Caitlin. Wishing you eventual peace, though I know it will be a long road.


----------



## caite19

Thanks ladies. Surgery went smoothly. Just resting. Not trying for another baby, three losses is enough for us. Going to try and adopt later. Blessings to all of you ladies and I pray you all have great pregnancies.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

caite19 said:


> Thanks ladies. Surgery went smoothly. Just resting. Not trying for another baby, three losses is enough for us. Going to try and adopt later. Blessings to all of you ladies and I pray you all have great pregnancies.

:hugs: I understand dear. We have had the heart for adoption for over 10 years in our own hard journey. Please continue to keep us posted with how your doing. We care very much for you. I pray for the road ahead as you grieve and wish you the best in your next journey.


----------



## vaali

caite19 said:


> Thanks ladies. Surgery went smoothly. Just resting. Not trying for another baby, three losses is enough for us. Going to try and adopt later. Blessings to all of you ladies and I pray you all have great pregnancies.

Caite!!.. oh i'm so really sorry for the loss!! couldn't get to come online last 2 days & its so shocking to see your post:cry:.. my prayers are with you & your lovable family dear.. I know you have had a rough path all through & i pray you get out of it sooner!:hugs: keep us posted.. We care for you..


----------



## Carry22

Caite - just read you news and was so shocked and saddened :cry: I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you :hugs:

I have my 12 wk scan and consultant appt on Mon where I'm going to ask for a transvaginal scan. In the meantime I had a wee bit of a scare today :wacko: hoping for some advice from you lovely ladies :hugs:

I've had quite a bit of discharge for a few weeks now, mostly creamy white but at times yellow/green. I was a bit concerned about it so had a swab done last week which came back negative for infections so that's good news. But today I had a bit of brown discharge - not much but definitely brown. I haven't had any brown / bleeding this whole pregnancy.

I'm totally freaking out now as when I had my m/c in June (at 15wks) I'd had brown discharge and bleeding since week 5. 

I used my doppler today to settle my mind a bit and found heartbeat no problem and it was at a good rate (150) but I'm still really worried. 
Has anyone experienced brown discharge for the first time this late in first trimester?? Could this have anything to do with my cervix?? 

Extra info: I have also been suffering from a really bad headache for about 2 days now which doesn't seem to be easing off and I had the flu jab on Thursday. 

Any clues??


----------



## Mommy626

Hi everyone,

I am new to this thread, I hope to read through some of the past posts soon. This previous Monday I went to the doctor because I was experiencing pelvic pressure and slight brown discharge, luckily they did a vaginal ultrasound. they saw that my cervix was shortened with funnelling. They told me to rush to the hospital and called the perinatologist there, who gave me a cerclage a day later. I was 22 weeks on the day of the cerclage. The whole thing has been a whirlwind, I honestly had never heard of a cerclage before Monday and didn't really know what a incompetent cervix was until now either. 

This is my first pregnancy, they seemed very surprised that it was caught. I haven't really gotten a clear prognosis of my chances for my baby girl. I am on bedrest now until the doctor tells me otherwise. I still feel pelvic pressure and occasional light cramping, don't know what is from the cerclage and what is from the IC, and what is normal and what is not!

If anyone has any advice or experience I would greatly appreciate it. I am trying to learn as much about this issue as I can. Mostly scared I guess. 

Good luck to everyone else going through all this, this is definitely a tough road.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi dear! Did they tell you the length of your cervix and how far you funneled dear? How about the cerclage...did they say how much length was left? 

Sounds as if they found it just in time dear. 

Is this your first pregnancy? They were probably surprised because usually it takes a loss or two before they look into it. At least here in the states they don't even think of monitoring for it until something happens. In this case, it seems as though they may have been closely monitoring you and found it just in time. In which case, sounds like you may have a great medical staff over there watching out for you. 

Lizzie and the others can help a great deal more with their experience as well.


----------



## Mommy626

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi dear! Did they tell you the length of your cervix and how far you funneled dear? How about the cerclage...did they say how much length was left?
> 
> Sounds as if they found it just in time dear.
> 
> Is this your first pregnancy? They were probably surprised because usually it takes a loss or two before they look into it. At least here in the states they don't even think of monitoring for it until something happens. In this case, it seems as though they may have been closely monitoring you and found it just in time. In which case, sounds like you may have a great medical staff over there watching out for you.
> 
> Lizzie and the others can help a great deal more with their experience as well.

Thanks for the response! Actually though I wasn't being monitored for it since it was my first pregnancy. I just wasn't feeling right, so called my doctor after a few days of light pelvic pain and brown discharge.. I am lucky they didn't dismiss me as paranoid though, very thankful for that! It is my first pregnancy so I had nothing to compare the pains to, and almost didn't call, thinking it was probably normal. Some of my friends kept telling me it was normal, so glad I didn't listen to them. Sometimes being overly worrisome is a good thing!! I had actually had my 20 week ultrasound 10 days before and apparently everything had looked good then, I don't know why this happened all of a sudden!! I wish I knew what caused it. 

I think my measurements were - on Monday before my cerclage my cervix length was 2.7 cm with funneling (I remember the number 1.2, not sure if that was the funnel length?). After the cerclage the cervix length went to 3.3 , I don't remember the funnel length but do know it looked better. I hope these numbers sound right, all of these terms were new to me at the time and I was trying to absorb as much info as I could, but I may be getting the details wrong. 

Thanks again for the reply :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Ah yes, I had to literally fight for my cerclage. I've found we MUST be our own advocates so I'm glad you were persistent! 

Those lengths sound good though. Lizzie knows a bit more about the length stuff compared to me so I'm going to leave it to the ones who've had more experience. It does sound like your length is good. Were you put on bed rest now? Make sure you drink lots of water and try to go on bed rest for awhile. It really makes a difference. I made it to 38wks and even then, I had a c-section because she was transverse and I was pre-preeclamsia. So they weren't going to play around with Amelia and I this time around.

Welcome to the group, though I wish it were for better circumstances.


----------



## Jadi87

Hi, someone from a different site referred me here. I'm booked in for a cervical stitch at 13 weeks because I have got an incompetant cervix. I lost my son at 18weeks in march this year as I had dilated to far and my membrane was pretty much almost hanging out. That's how I knew because I felt it but it was too late.

People told me pains were normal so I guess I ignored them as warning signs. Anyways I'm pretty scared going in next month... I honesty don't know half the terminology used like tunneling I don't know how it feels what I do afterwards... All I know this will allow me to carry childeren.

Thanks. :)


----------



## vaali

Hi Mommy626, welcome:flower:! firstly kudos to your instincts & how well you followed it & saved your bub!! thats really awesome.. know what? you should really be proud of you for what you had done!!:coolio::thumbup: & ofcourse kudos to your docs too for being all ears & their timely act:thumbup:
Now.. 3.3cm after the stitch is such a good cervical length @ 22 weeks.. i was 3mm:wacko: @ 22+4 when diagnosed with IC (accidental diagnosis on my scheduled second trim scan) after a loss @ 18w last year. I guess my IC is just a congenital anatomical misfortune & you can read about the reasons for IC on the net which may be due to lot of other things too.I Measured 1.1cm a week after the stitch..(gosh! i so hate to say that:cry:). Im gonna be 26 weeks in couple of days (Praise God!!).. keeping my fingers crossed & tied to bed with foot end elevated upto 5 inches. Im trying to take things week by week & my next goal is to reach the viability which is 28weeks. I was on strict bedrest just for couple of days after the procedure @ hospital after which my OBGY advised me to go easy on using the restroom since complete bedrest till term carries a good risk of DVT(deep vein thrombosis) esp during pregnancy.. thats my story so far in short & hope it was of some help to you..
Are you on progesterone or uterine relaxants to prevent preterm labour? Im on Isoxsuprine hydrochloride twice daily..(an uterine relaxant)
Hi Jadi87, welcome to the thread:flower:.. Sorry about your previous loss! :hugs: been there done that i know how paranoid are you now:sad2:! & grats on the current pregnancy!https://pregnancyafterprematurity.blogspot.com/2011/05/purse-string-by-any-other-name.html Just thought the picture on the link will give you some idea on IC & the gap you see on the pic on the right b/w the stitch & the baby is called funneling. So, how many weeks now?


----------



## Jadi87

Thanks for that link Vaali. I'm just on 11weeks now but they are giving me the stitch when I'm 13weeks. I'm being so cautious now I'm on minimal bed rest just so I can take it easy but my house is falling apart. I'm also suffering all day sickness so that's not helping either. 

I just want November to come and I can start feeling better!


----------



## pardalis

Hi Everyone,

I'm 25+2 today and I had a rescue cerclage put in at 21+6. I had a show and thought I'd just pop into the day assessment unit - my cervix was open and membranes were visible. I didn't leave hospital until 3 weeks later!

It's my 3rd pregnancy and although the 2 previous had no cervical problems whatsoever, they did not end happily either. A stillbirth at 34 weeks and then a neonatal death at 9 days. I couldn't believe it when yet another drama happened this time around.

I am very fortunate to be looked after by Prof Andrew Shennan and his team at St Thomas' - I attend the prem clinic every Wednesday and have my cervix scanned and a fetal fibronectin test done. So far after the cerclage my cervix is stable at 22mm with 10mm above the stitch. I do have funneling but it doesn't seem to be getting worse despite my baby currently lying across and low down. Every low kick in the cervix/bladder has me :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

The hardest part is of course the sitting around doing nothing all day. I am hoping to go back to work - it's a sitting down job, I just need to make the commute as easy as possible.

Whilst it would be better to meet in less dramatic circumstances, I am glad to have found you all and hope to share good news during the rest of my pregnancy journey. My next goal is the 28 week mark which I will hot on 11th November!


----------



## Mommy626

Mommy's Angel said:


> Ah yes, I had to literally fight for my cerclage. I've found we MUST be our own advocates so I'm glad you were persistent!
> 
> Those lengths sound good though. Lizzie knows a bit more about the length stuff compared to me so I'm going to leave it to the ones who've had more experience. It does sound like your length is good. Were you put on bed rest now? Make sure you drink lots of water and try to go on bed rest for awhile. It really makes a difference. I made it to 38wks and even then, I had a c-section because she was transverse and I was pre-preeclamsia. So they weren't going to play around with Amelia and I this time around.
> 
> Welcome to the group, though I wish it were for better circumstances.

Thanks so much! :hugs: It's good to hear that the lengths sound good. I don't have much to compare them to, and my doctor didn't explain exactly how good or bad my situation was. I'm on bedrest for at a minimum a few weeks, maybe more. Trying to get in my liquids. That's great you were able to make it to 38 weeks! That gives me a lot of hope. Thanks for your response!




vaali said:


> Hi Mommy626, welcome:flower:! firstly kudos to your instincts & how well you followed it & saved your bub!! thats really awesome.. know what? you should really be proud of you for what you had done!!:coolio::thumbup: & ofcourse kudos to your docs too for being all ears & their timely act:thumbup:
> Now.. 3.3cm after the stitch is such a good cervical length @ 22 weeks.. i was 3mm:wacko: @ 22+4 when diagnosed with IC (accidental diagnosis on my scheduled second trim scan) after a loss @ 18w last year. I guess my IC is just a congenital anatomical misfortune & you can read about the reasons for IC on the net which may be due to lot of other things too.I Measured 1.1cm a week after the stitch..(gosh! i so hate to say that:cry:). Im gonna be 26 weeks in couple of days (Praise God!!).. keeping my fingers crossed & tied to bed with foot end elevated upto 5 inches. Im trying to take things week by week & my next goal is to reach the viability which is 28weeks. I was on strict bedrest just for couple of days after the procedure @ hospital after which my OBGY advised me to go easy on using the restroom since complete bedrest till term carries a good risk of DVT(deep vein thrombosis) esp during pregnancy.. thats my story so far in short & hope it was of some help to you..
> Are you on progesterone or uterine relaxants to prevent preterm labour? Im on Isoxsuprine hydrochloride twice daily..(an uterine relaxant)

Thanks for your encouragement! I am so sorry to hear about your early loss :( 28 weeks is right around the corner, here's to hurrying up the next few weeks along! :hugs: Did your 1.1 cm measurement get longer at any point or is it still there? They gave me sulindac (only a few day supply) that they said would help ward off uterine activity. It seemed kind of low-key to me, I was surprised they didn't prescribe more. I still get cramp like feelings that worry me so I don't know if I should request something else or additional? (They also prescribed an antibiotic vaginal cream to reduce infection). Thanks for your response and hope everything goes well for you and your little one!



pardalis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm 25+2 today and I had a rescue cerclage put in at 21+6. I had a show and thought I'd just pop into the day assessment unit - my cervix was open and membranes were visible. I didn't leave hospital until 3 weeks later!
> 
> It's my 3rd pregnancy and although the 2 previous had no cervical problems whatsoever, they did not end happily either. A stillbirth at 34 weeks and then a neonatal death at 9 days. I couldn't believe it when yet another drama happened this time around.
> 
> I am very fortunate to be looked after by Prof Andrew Shennan and his team at St Thomas' - I attend the prem clinic every Wednesday and have my cervix scanned and a fetal fibronectin test done. So far after the cerclage my cervix is stable at 22mm with 10mm above the stitch. I do have funneling but it doesn't seem to be getting worse despite my baby currently lying across and low down. Every low kick in the cervix/bladder has me :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> The hardest part is of course the sitting around doing nothing all day. I am hoping to go back to work - it's a sitting down job, I just need to make the commute as easy as possible.
> 
> Whilst it would be better to meet in less dramatic circumstances, I am glad to have found you all and hope to share good news during the rest of my pregnancy journey. My next goal is the 28 week mark which I will hot on 11th November!

Welcome! I am so sorry to hear about your previous losses.:( Our cerclages were put in right around the same time it sounds like, it's good to see you've gotten to 25 weeks, that gives me a lot of hope! I know what you mean about grimacing at every kick in the cervix area. Every little twinge and sensation is nerve wracking at this point! Sounds like you are doing a great job of keeping your baby in there, hope your 28 weeks gets here in no time! :hugs:


----------



## P_anxious

Ah mommy626 u'r story sounds so similar to mine , I saw some spotting and we went immediately to hospital , this is my first too so I had no idea what was happening I almost ignored it ... Doctor said we caught just in time... Mine was also done exactly at 22 weeks midnight . Now on 30th week , bed rest is tough and weeks go so slowly ... But I keep reading this thread though don't post much being a newbie..
I think all of us do hv hope though the worry is not gonna go away ... There r so many stories here to help ... 

I have elevated blood glucose now which I feel is due the bed rest .. So it sucks hv to control diet ... Hope not to hv to tk insulin


----------



## LaRockera

I'd just like to welcome all our new members, and say they've come to the right place.

I'm so very sorry for your losses, not much I can say, really. I wholeheartedly hope it all goes right this time, and you guys have your babies safe and sound in your arms very soon.

This is my first baby and my first cerclage (my IC was suggested after a failed HSG and confirmed by my doctor at 12 weeks as my cervix had started funnel), so don't have too much experience, just the things I learn day by day. 

However, there are members in this thread that have had the stitches and, thankfully, their babies, and it's simply amazing how they keep coming back to patiently advise us all.

Welcome to all, looking forward to get to know you.

:hugs:


----------



## priyanka

Carry22 said:


> I've had quite a bit of discharge for a few weeks now, mostly creamy white but at times yellow/green. I was a bit concerned about it so had a swab done last week which came back negative for infections so that's good news. But today I had a bit of brown discharge - not much but definitely brown. I haven't had any brown / bleeding this whole pre
> 
> Extra info: I have also been suffering from a really bad headache for about 2 days now which doesn't seem to be easing off and I had the flu jab on Thursday.
> 
> Any clues??

Hi carry22. Good that your doppler came back good. And I can't say that your headache is related to your discharge. Although I feel it may be related to some medication you are on. Like a friend of mine got it from progestrone. But i'd advise you to get asap to the hosp & get checked for brown discharge and headache both. Although I have no such experience with myself or anyone else, but brown doesn't seem right to me. & even if its okay, you still need to get checked for your peace of mind. In all our IC cases, all us ladies follow & advise only one rule On this forum- better be safe than sorry. So get checked honey - asap. Praying for you. All the best.


----------



## priyanka

Hi friends;
I am 22w4d today- a week away from crossing last pregnancy's loss time.....and I have started having low back pain and braxton hicks. My doctor had stopped my nifidepine 3 weeks ago as i had no pains anymore. But yesterday it was started again to stop pain and braxton hicks. Although nifidipine does stop it for 7-8 hours, but I am very nervous and crying like crazy. Anyone has any clues why this is happening around the same time as last loss ? What does it mean? what should i do ?


----------



## vaali

priyanka said:


> Hi friends;
> I am 22w4d today- a week away from crossing last pregnancy's loss time.....and I have started having low back pain and braxton hicks. My doctor had stopped my nifidepine 3 weeks ago as i had no pains anymore. But yesterday it was started again to stop pain and braxton hicks. Although nifidipine does stop it for 7-8 hours, but I am very nervous and crying like crazy. Anyone has any clues why this is happening around the same time as last loss ? What does it mean? what should i do ?

Hey bud! dont be all that paranoid:nope:.. im sure its all gonna be fine:hugs: & praying for things to be the same. May be the braxton hicks were due to the stoppage of nifedipine & since it was restarted anyway the pain is gonna go off.. usually its continued throughout the pregnancy (nifedipine is a smooth muscle relaxant & it was keeping the uterine muscles relaxed all these days withdrawal of which might have caused the false contractions come back). So did they do TAU/TVS this time? your second trim/ anomaly scan is done?


----------



## priyanka

Yes vaali, after stitch at 12w3d, there was only one TAU which was my anomaly scan. It showed cervix 1.5cm and cervix open upto stitch. I was on 3nifidipine a day after the stitch, then 2 a day for1week, then 1 a day, then stopped. I stoped 3weeks ago totally. But I never had any problem since reducing or stopping it. So I know its not bcoz of stopping it. 
And even braxtons are happenning thrice or 4per hour today. Low back ache reduced by nifidipine although not finished totally. 
And why did my doc phase off nifidipine if most ic ladies are given all thru pregnancy?


----------



## vaali

Hi mommy626.. i have been updating my serial cervical measurements in my signature (bottom of my every posts)..:winkwink:


----------



## LaRockera

PRIYANKA- I'm so sorry you're going through this, hon. I can totally understand this must be a real torture!

I have no advice as per the medication and stuff, but I'd think that as long as the stitch is there you're going to be fine. I bet it's really scary having BH and lower backache (are you sure the two are interrelated though? I've been having back ache for ages, it may very well be from lying down). Anyhow, I'd think if anything was about to happen, the stitch would stop it.

How does your uterus feel when you're lying down? Is it soft?


----------



## vaali

priyanka said:


> Yes vaali, after stitch at 12w3d, there was only one TAU which was my anomaly scan. It showed cervix 1.5cm and cervix open upto stitch. I was on 3nifidipine a day after the stitch, then 2 a day for1week, then 1 a day, then stopped. I stoped 3weeks ago totally. But I never had any problem since reducing or stopping it. So I know its not bcoz of stopping it.
> And even braxtons are happenning thrice or 4per hour today. Low back ache reduced by nifidipine although not finished totally.
> And why did my doc phase off nifidipine if most ic ladies are given all thru pregnancy?

Oh.. why no scans after 12w:?: atleast it would be reassuring to know if we see everything normal in there, right? here in India anomaly scan is the one done after 20weeks of pregnancy ('coz when i went to another OBGY to get a scan done by 16w since i was feeling some pressure down the cervix she said- she cant do the anomaly scan that time & can only comment on my cervical length & fetal well being & its too early to see the organs of the foetus before 20w). 
Even though my OBGY told me to taper off my uterine relaxant following mcdonalds the same way you had afore-mentioned, i was too paraniod to do that & continued to take it since i heard it from others that it is always safe to continue it. When i went for my last checkup she was like- you are still taking it right?:wacko: & i wasn't surprised when she asked it..:dohh:


----------



## priyanka

LaRockera said:


> PRIYANKA- I'm so sorry you're going through this, hon. I can totally understand this must be a real torture!
> 
> I have no advice as per the medication and stuff, but I'd think that as long as the stitch is there you're going to be fine. I bet it's really scary having BH and lower backache (are you sure the two are interrelated though? I've been having back ache for ages, it may very well be from lying down). Anyhow, I'd think if anything was about to happen, the stitch would stop it.
> 
> How does your uterus feel when you're lying down? Is it soft?

thanks darl. Yea my uterus is normally soft but BH makes it painlessly hard for 10 sec. Then again soft.
I have different kind of lying down backache if I do & then it goes after changing sides 2-3 times in about half hour. & that pain feels different for sure.

But nifedipine has helped for now. Thank god. Just thank god. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LaRockera

priyanka said:


> But nifedipine has helped for now. Thank god. Just thank god. Fingers crossed.

I'm not a doctor so what I'm going to say may be completely untrue or stupid or whatever.

But I'm thinking.

If your cervix has reached the stitches, then your body reacts to the way it normally would, like last time, with an IC. This time though you have the cerclage. So, as 'natural' a reaction as your body's may be, the stitch is there to prevent your cervix from opening. Unless you had PROM or something, which as far as I can see you don't, and now with the stitches you're not more susceptible to it than any other woman, then I would think the only reason for the contractions is the shortening cervix, and the stitch holds it in place. 

I think tocolytes would help- is that what what you're taking is? Sorry, I'm clueless, I only know yutopar. Lie down, take it easy, lift your feet up at an angle and drink fluids, and you should be fine.

With the stitch in place, I would be shocked if something happened to your baby. Your doctor told you 60%-70% success but to be honest, this is the first time I hear of such low percentages. The internet says 80-90% and my own doc said 99,5%. I'm not saying I'm confident about myself obviously (I'm actually constantly shit-scared), just thinking that the inaccurate percentage your doc gave you may be frightening you more.

Please keep us posted. xx


----------



## Carry22

Hey everyone - thought I'd give an update on my situation after my post on sat. 

Well unfortunately I woke up yesterday morning with quite a heavy bleed and passed a large clot. As I'm sure you can imagine - I had a complete breakdown and thought, this is it happening all over again and I just cannot go through this :cry:

I spent most of yesterday in hospital and bleeding has totally calmed down to just brown when I wipe. I had a scan to check baby yesterday and I also went for my 12 wk dating scan today. The sonographer found the bit of blood on the scan and said its nothing to worry about and that its just due to the placenta embedding into the wall of the uterus. Does this sound right to everyone??? I also seen my consultant who did a transvaginal scan (at my request I should add due to a suspected IC after a previous loss at 15 wks) He said that all was looking ok from that side as well. He said to expect the brown stuff for more than a few days and then it should settle and to go back if it turns bright red and fresh again. Has anyone else experienced / heard of this kind of bleed related to the placenta??

On the plus side I had 2 scans (yesterday and today) and baby was VERY active at both - bouncing around all over the place!! When the sonographer was trying to reassure me today the funniest thing happened - the baby gave a big thumbs up on the screen as if to say "I'm fine mum" :thumbup: and I'm measuring ahead of what I thought - 13 wks today. 

It is very reassuring to have seen baby looking so well but the bleeding gave me such a scare and reminded me that I have no control over anything - all we can do is hope and pray!!

Priyanka - thanks for the reply, I definitely agree its better to be on the safe side. I just wish the brown hadn't turned to red :cry: Hopefully its just a one-off bleed[-o&lt; Sorry to hear about your troubles, I've never been that far so no advice to offer I'm afraid. Thinking of you :hugs:

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Carry- I've heard of MANY women that experienced bleeding around their NT scan. It does have to do with the placenta setting up shop there. I remember I was wiping bloody mucus just a day before my cerclage at 13 weeks but turned out to be nothing.

My doctor also told me that I had a low-lying placenta back then (luckily, it moved up now) and I should expect to see coloured discharge for a few days. It stopped after my cerclage. 

Glad to hear your bubs is doing okay. :thumbup:


----------



## ekt

Mommy626 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I had to literally fight for my cerclage. I've found we MUST be our own advocates so I'm glad you were persistent!
> 
> Those lengths sound good though. Lizzie knows a bit more about the length stuff compared to me so I'm going to leave it to the ones who've had more experience. It does sound like your length is good. Were you put on bed rest now? Make sure you drink lots of water and try to go on bed rest for awhile. It really makes a difference. I made it to 38wks and even then, I had a c-section because she was transverse and I was pre-preeclamsia. So they weren't going to play around with Amelia and I this time around.
> 
> Welcome to the group, though I wish it were for better circumstances.
> 
> Thanks so much! :hugs: It's good to hear that the lengths sound good. I don't have much to compare them to, and my doctor didn't explain exactly how good or bad my situation was. I'm on bedrest for at a minimum a few weeks, maybe more. Trying to get in my liquids. That's great you were able to make it to 38 weeks! That gives me a lot of hope. Thanks for your response!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaali said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mommy626, welcome:flower:! firstly kudos to your instincts & how well you followed it & saved your bub!! thats really awesome.. know what? you should really be proud of you for what you had done!!:coolio::thumbup: & ofcourse kudos to your docs too for being all ears & their timely act:thumbup:
> Now.. 3.3cm after the stitch is such a good cervical length @ 22 weeks.. i was 3mm:wacko: @ 22+4 when diagnosed with IC (accidental diagnosis on my scheduled second trim scan) after a loss @ 18w last year. I guess my IC is just a congenital anatomical misfortune & you can read about the reasons for IC on the net which may be due to lot of other things too.I Measured 1.1cm a week after the stitch..(gosh! i so hate to say that:cry:). Im gonna be 26 weeks in couple of days (Praise God!!).. keeping my fingers crossed & tied to bed with foot end elevated upto 5 inches. Im trying to take things week by week & my next goal is to reach the viability which is 28weeks. I was on strict bedrest just for couple of days after the procedure @ hospital after which my OBGY advised me to go easy on using the restroom since complete bedrest till term carries a good risk of DVT(deep vein thrombosis) esp during pregnancy.. thats my story so far in short & hope it was of some help to you..
> Are you on progesterone or uterine relaxants to prevent preterm labour? Im on Isoxsuprine hydrochloride twice daily..(an uterine relaxant)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement! I am so sorry to hear about your early loss :( 28 weeks is right around the corner, here's to hurrying up the next few weeks along! :hugs: Did your 1.1 cm measurement get longer at any point or is it still there? They gave me sulindac (only a few day supply) that they said would help ward off uterine activity. It seemed kind of low-key to me, I was surprised they didn't prescribe more. I still get cramp like feelings that worry me so I don't know if I should request something else or additional? (They also prescribed an antibiotic vaginal cream to reduce infection). Thanks for your response and hope everything goes well for you and your little one!
> 
> 
> 
> pardalis said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm 25+2 today and I had a rescue cerclage put in at 21+6. I had a show and thought I'd just pop into the day assessment unit - my cervix was open and membranes were visible. I didn't leave hospital until 3 weeks later!
> 
> It's my 3rd pregnancy and although the 2 previous had no cervical problems whatsoever, they did not end happily either. A stillbirth at 34 weeks and then a neonatal death at 9 days. I couldn't believe it when yet another drama happened this time around.
> 
> I am very fortunate to be looked after by Prof Andrew Shennan and his team at St Thomas' - I attend the prem clinic every Wednesday and have my cervix scanned and a fetal fibronectin test done. So far after the cerclage my cervix is stable at 22mm with 10mm above the stitch. I do have funneling but it doesn't seem to be getting worse despite my baby currently lying across and low down. Every low kick in the cervix/bladder has me :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> The hardest part is of course the sitting around doing nothing all day. I am hoping to go back to work - it's a sitting down job, I just need to make the commute as easy as possible.
> 
> Whilst it would be better to meet in less dramatic circumstances, I am glad to have found you all and hope to share good news during the rest of my pregnancy journey. My next goal is the 28 week mark which I will hot on 11th November!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome! I am so sorry to hear about your previous losses.:( Our cerclages were put in right around the same time it sounds like, it's good to see you've gotten to 25 weeks, that gives me a lot of hope! I know what you mean about grimacing at every kick in the cervix area. Every little twinge and sensation is nerve wracking at this point! Sounds like you are doing a great job of keeping your baby in there, hope your 28 weeks gets here in no time! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hello! With my previous pregnancy, I was diagnosed w/ IC at 25 weeks--- too late for a cerclage :growlmad: and my cervix was 1.3cm at that time. With bedrest, meds for preterm labor and the use of a vaginal pessary, my cervix "grew" to be almost 3 cm by the time I delivered at 34 weeks. I was not in labor, but my daughter was nonresponsive on ultrasound and so an emergency c-section was done. She had the cord wrapped around her neck so many time and so tight that it had to be cut several times to be removed. I don't want you to be worried about an early delivery bc mine had nothing to do with my IC. Drink lots of water too, I think that helped!


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing weel. Welcome to the new ladies. Just updating. Week 28/29 Cervical length is 2.0cm with pressure and 2.4cm without pressure. Still on 17p, still working my desk job. I hope they will stop these transvaginal u/s soon.


----------



## LaRockera

truthbtold said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is doing weel. Welcome to the new ladies. Just updating. Week 28/29 Cervical length is 2.0cm with pressure and 2.4cm without pressure. Still on 17p, still working my desk job. I hope they will stop these transvaginal u/s soon.

This sounds great, truthbtold! I'm going for mine tomorrow, and I'm worried. I was 3.20 at 18 weeks, hopefully it'll be around the same at 20. 

I really hope I have a cervical length like yours when I'm 28/29.

:thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

I had a huge scare, at 20 weeks I was 3.4cm then at 24 weeks I was down to 2cm luckily its now holding steady but its still scary.


----------



## sham1

LaRockera said:


> SHAM - Oh my God, what a BEAUTIFUL baby! Congratulations honey, you must be over the moon! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> MA- I too love the avatar with the butterfly. I think from now on, life will get back to normal (but normal as never before :haha:) and everything else will be long without you.
> 
> Waiting to hear for my swab results today. Funny thing, ever since I started the external application of canesten I don't wipe funny stuff any more, neither am I itchy. I'm really hoping it was something external but will chase them up anyway, wouldn't possibly risk it. :nope:

I am over the moon, feel so blessed, stray strong, can't wait to see your pics up here soon xx


----------



## sham1

Amazing said:


> Am happy and i thank God that i am now in 28 weeks after 5 weeks of strict bed rest in the Hospital with my cervix at 1.1cm. I was admitted in the hospital in 23 weeks 4 days when my cervical lenght suddenly went down from 3.41cm to 2.67 and then to 1.1cm.
> 
> i know i still have a long way to go and i was told that i will still be on strict bedrest in the hospital until when the baby comes...it has not been easy for me...lying on bed from morning to night for 5 weeks now...am using the hospital pan to pee and am having bed bath, i only have to get up onetime in a day for 5 minutes when i have to do the big one in the toilet....i am also connected to a pump that prevents contractions and so far, i have had no contractions and no pains too...thats good.
> 
> I feel so lonely and bored, my husband works from Monday to friday..uptil 19hrs, we moved into a new city because of his job and i don't know anybody yet and the distanct from our city to where the hospt. is, is about 1hr 20mins drive, so he only comes in weekend when he can make it.
> 
> I thank God for bringing us this far and i know he will take us to full term...hang on my Angel.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your supports, truly it had kept me going.

Congrats on reaching 28 weeks honey, not too much longer now.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, and welcome to those of you who are new :)

I have never seen so many 'new faces' here as there have been this past few weeks, it is getting really difficult to keep up lol. 

Carry hun, I had a huge bleed at 11wks with the twins, and had bright red, fresh blood pouring down my legs :( I was convinced I was miscarrying them since in previous pregnancies I had only ever had comparatively small bleeds or brown blood. On scan the babies were fine, and there was an area in the endometrium which had come away close to one of the placentas. This can be entirely normal, so the sonographer was quite right hun :hugs: I have had 4 pregnancies and bled in every one to a greater or lesser degree, but all have been healthy :) Your bleeding may continue for up to A week or so and gradually taper off x

I am so sorry if I am missing anyone out - this thread has definitely got busier than I can manage at the moment, so can I ask that if anyone has any questions they'd like me to specifically answer, that they put a big LizzieD at the beginning of their post, and I'll be happy to help if I can. I am aware that by listing replies to everyone who has posted it is beginning to look impersonal and rushed, and I really don't want anyone to feel that way, so please draw my attention to your particular issue, and I can focus my replies where they're needed in the time that I have ;)

Maybe the other ladies here with IC experience are happy for you to do the same with them too? I maybe speak for us all when I say that it is so hard to keep track of everyone's individual problems now that so many new people are joining us, and I thought this might help get everyone's questions answered more efficiently? Of course that doesn't stop us all contributing if and when we can as normal :) Does that make sense? Really don't want the quality of the thread to diminish because there are lots of questions going potentially unanswered due to 'volume of thread traffic' :hugs: xxx


----------



## sham1

lizziedripping said:


> Hi guys :)
> 
> Welcome Kam and hstein :hugs: A full term BIG baby is totally possible, so stay with us and let us help support you on your journey x
> 
> Garrick hun, sending big hugs your way chick :hugs: This is such a difficult time for you, compounded by the loss of your friend :( Thoughts are with you xxx
> 
> Caitlin, good luck for tomorrow x
> 
> MA and Helen- you are such lovely people, your words are always so touching and kind. Thanks to you both for your continued support here despite your busy lives :hugs:
> 
> Sham, I personally wouldn't let Jordan go more than 4hrs between feeds hun. Not atleast for the first 6wks anyway ;) xxx
> 
> Rockera - thought your test might come back negative hun. It is such a worrying time for you that your anxiety is understandable - Iremember it well :( As helen mentioned, pregnancy discharge can be huge - especially with a stitch.
> 
> Once you have reached 28wks, you will relax and probably not even notice it in the same way. I did, until Ireached 32wks when I started to worry again, but this time that it might be a sign of impending labour because I was carrying twins! There really is no way out of the crippling fear after IC, the only 'cure' is to hold that healthy, term baby in your arms :hugs: That moment will be here before you know it hun xxx

Thanks Lizzie I agree but one of my midwives told me to wake him every two hours which I thought was a bit excessive if he's not hungry every two hours! How are you doing these days?


----------



## lizziedripping

Bless you for asking Sham :hugs: We're all good thanks, I'm home schooling the big kids now so very busy, but we're all much happier for it ;) How's that little cherub doing? He must be a good boy for you to be able to post here at this hour lol. 2hrs is excessive, and if lo is happy to sleep I wouldn't be waking him xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> Bless you for asking Sham :hugs: We're all good thanks, I'm home schooling the big kids now so very busy, but we're all much happier for it ;) How's that little cherub doing? He must be a good boy for you to be able to post here at this hour lol. 2hrs is excessive, and if lo is happy to sleep I wouldn't be waking him xxx

Oh Lizzie, sounds like your enjoying the home schooling experience?! Is this your first year doing this?

My sil and several friends have been home schooling and all the kids are doing SO well. We have been researching it for 10 years and plan to do it with Amelia and any other children we have. I must say I'm SO SICK of hearing..."but your kids won't be socialized!" If people could see our nieces and nephews. not only are they on top of their testing than public school kids but sometimes you can't stop them from talking. :rofl: 

What curriculum are you using??


----------



## priyanka

*Dear LizzieD*

First i had cervix checked at 12w= 4.2 cm and they gave me the elective cerclage, after that The only time they ever checked my cervix was at 20w TAU the anomaly scan where they saw cervix was open to The stitch and 1.5cm. I'm just 22w5d now. I am only a week away from crossing last pregnancy's loss time.....and I have started having low back pain and braxton hicks.
From the day of the stitch, I was on 3 nifidipine (a uterus muscle relaxant) a day, then 2 a day for1 week, then 1 a day, then stopped. My doctor had stopped my nifidepine 3 weeks ago as i had no pains anymore. But after BH and low back pain yesterday, it was started again 3 a day. It helps for 4-5 hours then again some pain and BH start for 2-3 hours till I get another dose of nifidipine. Do you have any clues why this is happening around the same time as last loss ? What does it mean? what should i do ?

Im also taking susten 200mg day & 200 mg night- it is a progesterone oral capsule. I've had no TVS or manual cervix examination till now as my doc opposes intervention till its absolutely essential. I called her yesterday & she said take nifidipine & come to me if it doesn't settle. If symptoms don't Go then she said she'll do TVS because then its unavoidable


----------



## Carry22

LaRockera and Lizzie D

Thanks so much for the replies :hugs:, its definitely reassuring to know other people have experienced a bleed at this late stage. I am still wiping "brown stuff" - it was more of a staining yesterday but it turned to like a stringy mucus last night so I'm assuming/hoping its just the old blood making its way out??

I got my consultant to do a transvaginal scan yesterday due to my worry over my cervix. He did the scan but didn't give us much indication of what he saw, just said there was nothing untoward. I was watching the screen as he was doing it and I think he measured my cervix which looked to be at around 4.5cm. Is this ok??? I'm seeing him again in 3 weeks time, do you think I should get another of these scans done to make sure it's not shortened??

My consultant wasn't going to do the scan at all and I think he was quite surprised when I started talking about the facts and figures of IC. I basically just said that I was aware that IC accounts for 20-25% of 2nd tri losses and although my previous loss at 15 weeks is quite early to be due to IC that it was still a possibility, especially due to my previous cervix surgery. I'm glad I pushed for it although I definitely got the feeling he wasn't too happy about taking the time to do the scan :growlmad:


----------



## LaRockera

Hi Carry :flower:,

4.5 at your stage is excellent. My cervix was measuring 3.70cm post-cerclage at 13 weeks and my doctor said 'brilliant'.

If the brown blood is turning into brown mucus then I'd think this is the end of it. It does sound to have a lot to do with the placenta. If there was a rupture of any sorts the doctor would be able to tell.

And yes, well done for pushing for an examination. I was very lucky so far, as my private obgyn in Greece has a PhD in cervix anomalies and he was the one to push for the cerclage actually (which made me feel very secure). Of course you remain :wacko:, at least until the 28th-week mark, but at least knowing that the stitch works helps.

My appointment is in a few hours. Hope my cervix hasn't shrunk too much.

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey MA - We began home ed this September after yrs of thinking about it but not having the confidence to go for it. You're right, people assume that our kids will be anti-social freaks by adulthood, but this is due mainly to ignorance. The schooling system was developed from the old workhouse system, when something needed to be done with kids so that parents could work. this is fine for some, but we felt that we could do som much better with one-to-one teaching at home. Our children as such individuals, with their own personalities that were pretty much there from birth. Putting them out to school each day has had absolutely no influence, good or bad on that - they are who they are. We are including lots of after school clubs into their working week so that they get lots of contact with different types of kids - this is important we feel so that they learn to deal with the huge mix of personalities that exist in the world ;)

We follow a rough curriculum for their ages, but are able to move on if the child is ready to do so - our son for example is working on MAths 2yrs ahead of himself because he is strong in the subject. Evie is working on English at a lower level because she is playing catch-up. So far it's working really well, nad the children are so happy and gaining in confidence by the day - it's remarkable. x

Hi Priya hun :hugs: It sounds like you are having a frightening time at the moment :hugs: Ok. IC is strictly a mechanical issue that is usually always fixed with a stitch. Some women also have an irritable uterus which either affects the cervix if the contractions are strong and regular, or doesn't if they are irregular and mild. I had lots of BH with the twins after stitch placement, sometimes uncomfortable but mostly just tight and painless. It added tenfold to my anxiety about the IC :( Docs don't routinely put IC ladies on nifideprine. I had meds to prevent contractions immediately after the stitch was placed, but then managed without for the rest of the pregnancy. My cervix had funneled to the stitch at 25wks, but did so due to the weight of the babies on a weak cervix, not as a result of contractions - the two issues are seperate.

In your case it could be that preterm labour is an additional but seperate issue, or it could be that the IC and stitch have caused some uterine irritability. It is difficult to say for definite which it is as IC and preterm labour are a bit of a chicken and egg scenario. 

The fact remains at the moment hun that your cervix is closed below the stitch. It is opened to it, but the stitch is preventing any further changes, and should stay that way. Your contractions as they stand at the moment are not effective enough to be causing preterm labour hun and could carry on like this for several more weeks, even to term. Your cervix is looking exactly as mine did at 25wks with the twins, and in fact my remaining closed cervix was less than yours, and the weight I was carrying much greater. There is no reason that you should go into labour, or dilate through the stitch at this point unless there are other preterm labour issues in your case. There are many many women like you who have these contractions for weeks but they come to nothing - expcet to be stressful for you :( Your Doctor is being cautious in not giving TVUs whilst your uterus is so sensitive, and he is probably right to hold off just in case. If there were any further significant changes, then you would definitely know hun - there would be bleeding and much more pain than you are experiencing. 

My feeling is that you have uterine irritability probably caused by the presence of the stitch, OR some other factor which we are unaware of. If preterm labour is an additional ssue for you then there is always a chance that you could deliver early, BUT there is an equal chance that you could easily go on for several more weeks like this, possibley til term. Have you been screened for infections Priya? How regular are these BH and back pains? At the moment they don't sound strong enough to have any significant effect hun so with rest, plenty of water there is every chance they could settle. 

If you look back at Susanah's posts early on here you'll see she was plagued by BH and pain all the way through her pregnancy and felt so frightened and daren't move a muscle. I think she has had contractions from 12wks in this pregnancy too, but is now at 29wks without any problem with her cervix. Despite the fact that your cervix is short, it is closed. the stitch is currently doin gits job despite the BH, so sit tight hun and try not to preempt what might happen. Last time you had similar problems, but you didn't have the stitch. ti won't prevent PTL but it will prevent cervical shortening due to uterine pressure and weight. PTL can only happen if you have strong regular contractions. Keep in touch Priya :hugs:

Hi Carry - 4.5 is an excellent 'above average' length hun, you have nothing to worry about :hugs: If you can get another scan in 3wks then go for it, if I had a pound for every doc I had annoyed by pushing for action, then I'd be very rich lol. Try to disregard his mood, it's irrelevent compared with the reassurance another scan offers you ;) x

Thanks for highlighting my name ladies - really helps :hugs:


----------



## catherine_xo

Hey everyone .. just read through some of this post & everyone seems loverly .. everyone is going through or been through what i am going through right now! i really need some support & someone to talk too & everyone on here is so helpful & seem to know more then my doctors & midwifes. 

I lost my first baby last year at 21 weeks, i never got a reason why i lost her but the doctors thought it might be something to do with my cervix .. i am now pregnant again - 23 weeks & 6 days, i started getting my cervix measured at 16 weeks but by 20 weeks it had got alot shorter so i got a stitch put in .. ther was no funneling and the surgery went fine the doctors said :) i am now starting to worry, it has been over 3 weeks since i had the stitch & i had a little bleed yesterday also had a bad bellyache, went to hospital & my cervix was long and closed. But today ive had another bleed but a smaller amount & still got bellyache? i dont know if this is normal or not & was wondering if anyone could help.

xxxxx


----------



## priyanka

Thanks so much for your reply. You can't even imagine how much helpful you have been by clarifying to such a length- I can never expect such time & clarity from my doc even!!!
I owe you so much dear. I wonder how to thank & repay.


----------



## LaRockera

Oookay, so I'm back from my anomaly scan. 

Bub's doing great, she's growing fine, all seems absolutely normal. :thumbup:

Now my cervix- tah-duh, my cervix, ladies and gentlemen, they said it was 4,9cm.

Which kind of flabbergasted me. Because at 15 weeks, post-cerclage, it was 3.7cm. So here's the question. Could I have really gained so much length in five weeks of non-bed rest (although with moderate movement). Or shall I go and get a second scan privately?

By the way, the people at the ante-natal clinic (not the sonographer) were so rude to me it was actually laughable. I got a 12-year old compacent doctor-registrat (whatever that means) to patronise me to death. She said 'you do know that here in the UK we don't do cerclages for first pregnancies.' I was like 'err, yeah, well, my Greek PhD in cervix anomalies doctor didn't want to risk me losing a baby, esp. after an IUI so he did it'. Un-effing-believable. So she takes pride into neglecting the hundreds of British women that are in need of a cerclage? Impressive ignorance!

She said I can't go back for another scan because 'there's nothing they can do after 24 weeks anyway', that bed rest hasn't been proven to improve things, and that cervical length variation 'is not important'. She patronised me to death with the most sarcastic smile and tone of voice you'll ever seen, and only managed to demonstrate how clueless and unprofessional she was. The consultant himself didn't bother to come. He was outside talking on his mobile. I felt i was made fun of right to my face. I also felt that women was absolutely dangerous. They now asked me to go back at 24 weeks.

Anyhow, sorry for the rant. I'm happy my baby's okay, and in a way, back I'm not going back there to these horrible people. It'll be private care for me now. I'd rather trust a vet than this woman.:dohh:


----------



## pardalis

Gosh - what an awful experience! Was there any need to tell you that cerclage's weren't done on first pregnancies? It's irrelevant! What your doc decided to do is done already! 

Of course, they can't go stitching every pregnant woman in the country but I don't see why they had to be nasty to you....

Anyway girls - I'm off to the premature labour clinic in the morning. I'm hoping that my cervix is just the same as last week and hoping even more for a negative fibronectin test. 

I've done quite a bit of housework today - no heavy lifting but been on my feet. Rewarding myself with a delivery pizza  

I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow


----------



## LaRockera

pardalis said:


> Gosh - what an awful experience! Was there any need to tell you that cerclage's weren't done on first pregnancies? It's irrelevant! What your doc decided to do is done already!
> 
> Of course, they can't go stitching every pregnant woman in the country but I don't see why they had to be nasty to you....
> 
> Anyway girls - I'm off to the premature labour clinic in the morning. I'm hoping that my cervix is just the same as last week and hoping even more for a negative fibronectin test.
> 
> I've done quite a bit of housework today - no heavy lifting but been on my feet. Rewarding myself with a delivery pizza
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow

Thanks for the support, honey. :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow. Please give us an update when you know. :thumbup:

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## Mommy626

P_anxious said:


> Ah mommy626 u'r story sounds so similar to mine , I saw some spotting and we went immediately to hospital , this is my first too so I had no idea what was happening I almost ignored it ... Doctor said we caught just in time... Mine was also done exactly at 22 weeks midnight . Now on 30th week , bed rest is tough and weeks go so slowly ... But I keep reading this thread though don't post much being a newbie..
> I think all of us do hv hope though the worry is not gonna go away ... There r so many stories here to help ...
> 
> I have elevated blood glucose now which I feel is due the bed rest .. So it sucks hv to control diet ... Hope not to hv to tk insulin

Glad we were both able to catch it in time right at 22 weeks! The more I read up on the cerclage the more confident I feel that things will turn out okay. I hope your glucose levels improve. I know what you mean about the bedrest, I am starting to feel so unhealthy just lying here! Good luck with everything! 



vaali said:


> Hi mommy626.. i have been updating my serial cervical measurements in my signature (bottom of my every posts)..:winkwink:

Thanks for the measurements! I went to the doctor again today and found out I was initially 1.2 cm before the cerclage. I am confused about the numbers I thought I had in my head from last week, I don't know where they came from. I feel like I have very skilled doctors but their communication skills are sometimes lacking, even my husband has a hard time figuring out what they are telling us at times. Anyway, it seems a lot better now after the cerclage and berest - up to 3.5 today at the scan with no funneling, so I am happy! 



ekt said:


> Hello! With my previous pregnancy, I was diagnosed w/ IC at 25 weeks--- too late for a cerclage :growlmad: and my cervix was 1.3cm at that time. With bedrest, meds for preterm labor and the use of a vaginal pessary, my cervix "grew" to be almost 3 cm by the time I delivered at 34 weeks. I was not in labor, but my daughter was nonresponsive on ultrasound and so an emergency c-section was done. She had the cord wrapped around her neck so many time and so tight that it had to be cut several times to be removed. I don't want you to be worried about an early delivery bc mine had nothing to do with my IC. Drink lots of water too, I think that helped!

That sounds so scary, I'm so glad things turned out okay in the end, but wow how scary. How long was the cord wrapped around her neck? Thanks for the advice and it's good to hear you got to 34 weeks even without a cerclage. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy626

LaRockera said:


> Oookay, so I'm back from my anomaly scan.
> 
> Bub's doing great, she's growing fine, all seems absolutely normal. :thumbup:
> 
> Now my cervix- tah-duh, my cervix, ladies and gentlemen, they said it was 4,9cm.
> 
> Which kind of flabbergasted me. Because at 15 weeks, post-cerclage, it was 3.7cm. So here's the question. Could I have really gained so much length in five weeks of non-bed rest (although with moderate movement). Or shall I go and get a second scan privately?
> 
> By the way, the people at the ante-natal clinic (not the sonographer) were so rude to me it was actually laughable. I got a 12-year old compacent doctor-registrat (whatever that means) to patronise me to death. She said 'you do know that here in the UK we don't do cerclages for first pregnancies.' I was like 'err, yeah, well, my Greek PhD in cervix anomalies doctor didn't want to risk me losing a baby, esp. after an IUI so he did it'. Un-effing-believable. So she takes pride into neglecting the hundreds of British women that are in need of a cerclage? Impressive ignorance!
> 
> She said I can't go back for another scan because 'there's nothing they can do after 24 weeks anyway', that bed rest hasn't been proven to improve things, and that cervical length variation 'is not important'. She patronised me to death with the most sarcastic smile and tone of voice you'll ever seen, and only managed to demonstrate how clueless and unprofessional she was. The consultant himself didn't bother to come. He was outside talking on his mobile. I felt i was made fun of right to my face. I also felt that women was absolutely dangerous. They now asked me to go back at 24 weeks.
> 
> Anyhow, sorry for the rant. I'm happy my baby's okay, and in a way, back I'm not going back there to these horrible people. It'll be private care for me now. I'd rather trust a vet than this woman.:dohh:

4.9 cm sounds awesome, congratulations! I'm sorry to hear about the people at the clinic, that is really unbelievable! :growlmad:


----------



## DueSeptember

*I Lost my Baby at 24 weeks...I dont know about IC my water broke early at 23 weeks...So when we want to TTC again I wonder if I should bring up the cerclage 

I also had a LEEP done in September so I am thinking I need to push it...

Also does anyone know if 1cm at 6 months is good or not? *


----------



## garrickbaby

DueSeptember said:


> *I Lost my Baby at 24 weeks...I dont know about IC my water broke early at 23 weeks...So when we want to TTC again I wonder if I should bring up the cerclage
> 
> I also had a LEEP done in September so I am thinking I need to push it...
> 
> Also does anyone know if 1cm at 6 months is good or not? *

Hi, 

I loss my son at 24 weeks also, my water broke at 19+6 weeks. I already knew I had IC though, a week before my water broke they saw funneling so my water bag was bulging through the cervix. I did have a cerclage in but they think I had an infection that made my water break. I was put on bedrest but the water still broke. You should definitely see about the cerclage it sounds like the cervix was open at the top allowing the water bag to bulge through (having a cerlage will help it), ask them if that could be a possiblilty. So, it doesn't hurt to ask especially since you had a LEEP done. How many weeks are you now?


----------



## DueSeptember

garrickbaby said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> *I Lost my Baby at 24 weeks...I dont know about IC my water broke early at 23 weeks...So when we want to TTC again I wonder if I should bring up the cerclage
> 
> I also had a LEEP done in September so I am thinking I need to push it...
> 
> Also does anyone know if 1cm at 6 months is good or not? *
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I loss my son at 24 weeks also, my water broke at 19+6 weeks. I already knew I had IC though, a week before my water broke they saw funneling so my water bag was bulging through the cervix. I did have a cerclage in but they think I had an infection that made my water break. I was put on bedrest but the water still broke. You should definitely see about the cerclage it sounds like the cervix was open at the top allowing the water bag to bulge through (having a cerlage will help it), ask them if that could be a possiblilty. So, it doesn't hurt to ask especially since you had a LEEP done. How many weeks are you now?Click to expand...

*Not pregnant right now but we want to TTC Soon...I had a scan 21 weeks and they said nothing about funneling or anything wrong she said everything looked perfect...they checked me when my water broke when I got the Hospital...I dont know if I had an infection they never told me....I dont even know why my water broke early my pregnancy was perfect until my water broke at 23 weeks *


----------



## HelenGee

*Lizzie!*

Hi, hope you're all well -I was thinking exactly the same thing the other night, I have struggled to keep up with all the new "happenings" and it worries me that an urgent question may go unnoticed and unanswered, so thank you for asking that ladies direct the question clearly.

Wow- home-schooling, you're brave and I'm jealous, maybe in a few years time for us, we are so reliant on my job at the minute (and boy do my school take advantage of my goodwill!), but it's something I would love to do for my children. Mainstream schooling definitely has it's positives, but the one size approach certainly does not always fit all, I question so many things I have to uphold in my school, especially uniform! I just hate dressing Oliver in his uniform in the morning, it saddens me that his blossoming personality is hidden in the same clothes day in day out. He has his own unique character though, and we're determined to keep him that way. I looked into Montessori schools, but we simply don't have the funds and the nearest one is an hour's drive away. Good luck, and feel free to ask if you ever need any help with French!


Carry- I bled in my 3 pregnancies, the one I miscarried started as bright red and lots of clots. The first was a brown bleed over 4 days, I've no idea why, the scan showed Oliver as perfectly healthy and the pregnancy was absolutely normal and perfect! With my last pregnancy, I bled at 7 weeks 1 day, a scan showed all to be fine, then I bled every week, at the week plus one day until 12 weeks. The bleed was brown, stringy mucous and lasted for 2 days. After my ic was diagnosed, I thought the bleeds were related to it; every week my cervix "gave out" a little more and bits of my mucous plug came away. However, I now think it was just one of those things, no real explanation, maybe old blood clearing out. It certainly stopped by 12 weeks, and was never an issue once my stitch had settled. Good luck and keep us posted :hugs::hugs:

LaRockera- it is astonishing how some medics react when you have a stitch. I think it stems from the fact that a few nhs hospitals only stitch when there has been a previous loss, never as a precaution. I too had to fight this mentality- I had a breeze of a first pregnancy, and medics disregarded the possibility of ic in my case as there was no previous evidence of it. This does not make this attitude right though, and when a doctor's professionalism (or lack of it) is challenged, they can become defensive. You do have to keep pushing for monitoring. I had a similar experience at my 12 week scan, although I was begging for a TVU. The doctor was so arrogant and dismissive I cried as I sat there, listening to him blatantly ignoring me. When I did meet my consultant, she was brilliant, the kind of person who clearly assimilated the advice given by the private consultants. I felt listened to and understood. And devastated that it had come so close to losing Bella. So, yes, the nhs can be appalling, but it can be amazing too, so don't be afraid of using it when you need to. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Catherine hun, 3.6 is a brilliant length, especially after an emergency stitch. What is your stomach ache like exactly? It doesn't sound cervix-related to me because it was long and closed on your last examination hun. The bleeding could just be related to the stitch placement and not a sign that you are dilating/funneling. Tummy pain and bleeding is always worth getting checked out, but stomach pain in pregnancy is common as is bleeding and rarely means anything sinister ;) x

Rockera hun, a brilliant cl, well done you - I think it's safe to say you have avoided IC in this pregnancy - yey! The Registrar you dealt with is basically a specialist in a particular field of medicine, but hasn't quite made it to consultant level yet. It sounds like you got a bad one who was quoting the usual dismissive advice given to women experiencing second trimester loss :( 

Techinically she is correct when she says that after 24wks there is little point in scanning an IC. The threat has almost passed for you , and at that length it is very unlikely your cervix will shorten significantly now. Even if it did, you are past the stage where an open cervix is a threat to the baby. That said, it would be good to do one more check if only to offer you some reassurance. WOmen in the UK tend not to be offered cerclages, very true and very wrong in my opinion!! It is difficult to diagnose IC until there has been a late miscarriage or preterm birth, BUT far too many women are being overlooked when the warning signs for IC are so clearly there. I still believe there is a lack of confidence in placing stitches, and ignorance as to their benefit. Because there is a minimal threat of infection, and no definitive studies which assert absolutely their worth many docs shy away from doing them, when in fact they could save so many more lives and so much less heartache.

I think you are ok tho hun, and the scan accurate. These scans always vary on a daily basis, so it could be that the earlier one showed your cervix to be shorter than it actually was. Some scanning machines are more accurate too, and your cervix constantly fluctuating by a few mms, so the difference in length is not surprising nor is it likely to be wrong. Mine measured 2.8 after the stitch at 15wks, but was then 4 at my 18wk scan, and after that stayed at around 3.2-4 until 25wks when it had funneled. (That was because the baby weight I had on board was massive lol) x

Due September - I'd definitely ask about IC and getting a stitch. Waters breaking at 23wks is classic IC, but not conclusive. There could have been an infection which caused it, but usually that also causes contractions and preterm labour. Often the waters go first with IC, then infection tracks up into the uterus because there is no barrier once the cervix is open and the bag of waters has bulged through. 

Did you have an ordinary abdominal ultrasound at 21wks? This wouldn't have been able to see your cervix, you would need an internal u/s for that, so a funneling cervix wouldn't have shown up on ordinary scan. IC is difficult to diagnose, but I am always suspicious of it when waters go and a baby is delivered 'silently' at aorund 18-24wks :hugs: Wishing you all the best x


----------



## lizziedripping

Helen hun, thanks for you rlovely message, and I am so sorry if I offended at all with my message about home ed!!! I had forgotten you were a teacher, and my answer to MA might have seemed disparaging about school and teachers in general...........aaagh, not meant at all :hugs: 

My son had the best teacher ever last yr and we loved her, were sorry to see leave her behind :( I have no complaints at all about the teachers we have encountered in the last 5yrs - it is the education system which we are concerned about. There is huge pressure on teachers and kids alike to 'tick boxes' these days, and I feel that something is being lost somewhere - you may or may not agree with that opinion lol. 

Confidence had become an issue, particularly with Evie, and I never felt happy dropping them at 8.30 every morning and not seeing them again til 4 :( We are the only country in Europe to put kids in full-time ed at 4, and I believe this to be too much too soon for many children. I atleast got to go home each day for lunch with my Mum to break up the day, but nowadays that isn't even an option. I certainly don't have all the answers, but I do hope to create some kind of better alternative for my kids - not an option that would suit every family ;)

As for the French help, we would welcome that. Really want them to learn a couple of languages - we had thought of an evening class for them, but it's very difficult to find appropriate classes for younger kids :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

Due September - I'd definitely ask about IC and getting a stitch. Waters breaking at 23wks is classic IC, but not conclusive. There could have been an infection which caused it, but usually that also causes contractions and preterm labour. Often the waters go first with IC, then infection tracks up into the uterus because there is no barrier once the cervix is open and the bag of waters has bulged through. 

Did you have an ordinary abdominal ultrasound at 21wks? This wouldn't have been able to see your cervix, you would need an internal u/s for that, so a funneling cervix wouldn't have shown up on ordinary scan. IC is difficult to diagnose, but I am always suspicious of it when waters go and a baby is delivered 'silently' at aorund 18-24wks :hugs: Wishing you all the best x

*Yes I had an abdominal ultrasound...If I had an infection I wonder why they never said anything...or what kind I had or anything at all...It sucks I just think maybe I could have prevented this from happening...Especially when we want to TTC Again....I am going to ask Questions when I go back to the Dr*


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, infection doesn't always show up after the event. It is likely that I go an infection after my membranes bulged through my cervix at 23wks, but there was no obvious trace of a bug when they checked my placenta after my daughter was born. Definitely ask the right questions when you head into your mext pregnancy hun, you have a very good case for getting a stitch at 12-14wks x


----------



## LaRockera

A big, wholehearted THANK YOU for your response, your advice, your encouragement and all your personal time devoted to people you've never met before.

Your words mean so much to me, I'm so very grateful for this thread, and so honoured to have met you here.

Thank you, thank you so very much.

I will be going to MUMS as per Helen's advice and get my cervix checked once more perhaps? Honestly, I can't be bothered with them. My newly-assigned midwife is great and supportive, as is the stuff at the Triage, so I guess I've got all I need and then some for now. 

Thank you again. I wish there was something I could say or do to give back some of this amazing support you're offering here. 

:kiss:


----------



## DueSeptember

lizziedripping said:


> Hey hun, infection doesn't always show up after the event. It is likely that I go an infection after my membranes bulged through my cervix at 23wks, but there was no obvious trace of a bug when they checked my placenta after my daughter was born. Definitely ask the right questions when you head into your mext pregnancy hun, you have a very good case for getting a stitch at 12-14wks x

*Thanks...I will def ask because I had a LEEP done in Sept and I have read that it can weaken the cervix...I might be referred to a High Risk Dr but not sure we will see...My Dr keeps saying I am young have fun before I try again but 29 doesnt seem so young to me...*


----------



## Mommy's Angel

DueSeptember said:


> Due September - I'd definitely ask about IC and getting a stitch. Waters breaking at 23wks is classic IC, but not conclusive. There could have been an infection which caused it, but usually that also causes contractions and preterm labour. Often the waters go first with IC, then infection tracks up into the uterus because there is no barrier once the cervix is open and the bag of waters has bulged through.
> 
> Did you have an ordinary abdominal ultrasound at 21wks? This wouldn't have been able to see your cervix, you would need an internal u/s for that, so a funneling cervix wouldn't have shown up on ordinary scan. IC is difficult to diagnose, but I am always suspicious of it when waters go and a baby is delivered 'silently' at aorund 18-24wks :hugs: Wishing you all the best x
> 
> *Yes I had an abdominal ultrasound...If I had an infection I wonder why they never said anything...or what kind I had or anything at all...It sucks I just think maybe I could have prevented this from happening...Especially when we want to TTC Again....I am going to ask Questions when I go back to the Dr*


I'm with Lizzie. First things first. I know you said you didn't find out what the cause was. Lets start with the hospital: Ask for ALL your records from the date you were in. That includes any testing, Dr.s records and autopsy records that may have been done on the baby and placenta. You'll most likely need to go into the hospital in person and sign in person because of HIPPA rights in order to release the records from that date.

Then, the OB you were at. Get copies of your records from them INCLUDING but not limited to the ultrasound you had. Whether you had an internal ultrasound or topical. You will most likely have to also sign in person to release those forms as well because of HIPPA. NOW, I needed time before I could do this. At only 6months this may be SO hard to look at but will give you the information you'll need in order to move forward with another pregnancy. 

As Lizzie said, if they didn't do an internal ultrasound, you wouldn't know if your cervix length changed. Give the fact that you had a LEEP done now though, I would push HARD for a cerclage at 13 or 14wks. If they don't want to do a prophylactic cerclage do what I do and fight to be monitored weekly from wks 14 until wk 28 by internal sonograms. That way if there is an issue, you will find out between wks 14 and 24 whether you cervical length has moved any to tell if you have IC issues. I too had a bulging amniotic sac. Mine was because I lost my mucus plug because the cervix shifted somehow. After that, I had nothing to protect my cervix from bacteria because there was no mucus plug.....In tern bacterial vaginosis wreaked havoc causing my amniotic sac to bulge and I ended up 3cm dilated and delivered my son at 22wks who passed away after 25minutes.

With our daughter, I had to be my OWN advocate. I did research....PAINFUL research as I had to delve into why my son passed away. I fought hard during Amelia's pregnancy to be monitored. I ended up having 17P injections to keep PTL at bay and then they FINALLY believed me about IC when at 18wks I went from a 3.2cm cervical length to a 2.0 cervical length at 19wks when they did an emergent cerclage and THEN proceeded to tell me I DID in fact have IC. :duh: :wacko: I already knew it which was why I fought so hard for WEEKS. :shrug:

Now we have our beautiful daughter Amelia born Sept. 29th. She's well and we love her dearly. You CAN have a success story as many of us in here are testimony to....but you HAVE to be your own advocates and understand your own bodies, needs and the needs of your unborn children. For many of us, it was an exhaustive fight to the end with Dr.s or medical staff and an emotional roller coaster to get to the end. In my opinion though, it's WELL worth the end result. Amelia is a blessing and I'm glad we fought as hard as we did.:winkwink::thumbup::flower:


----------



## catherine_xo

Thank you for replying to me .. i went back to hospital yesterday because i had another little bleed, listening to babys heartbeat & baby was fine in ther :) they didnt want to check my cervix again because dont like keep messing on down ther after a stitch she said .. i got sent home because the bleeding had stopped again! Just so worried it starts again :( My bellyache just feels like cramps & aches, it isnt too painful though .. im just so confused why i keep bleeding :S i bleed for about 3 days after my stitch then that stopped but its now been 3 weeks since that and im bleeding little bits, it is so scary!
Im 24 weeks today and i never thought i would get to this stage so that has cheered me up a littlee :) !!
xxxxx


----------



## pardalis

Not fantastic news for me today. Cervix is only 6mm down from 22mm a week ago. 

I've been re admitted into hospital and on very strict bed rest. Ffn test was positive too but it's been positive for the last 4 weeks. 

I'm 25+5 today. It feels like getting to 28 weeks will be some kind of miracle. At least I've had the steroid injections.


----------



## priyanka

pardalis said:


> Not fantastic news for me today. Cervix is only 6mm down from 22mm a week ago.
> 
> I've been re admitted into hospital and on very strict bed rest. Ffn test was positive too but it's been positive for the last 4 weeks.
> 
> I'm 25+5 today. It feels like getting to 28 weeks will be some kind of miracle. At least I've had the steroid injections.

Hey in my 1st pregnancy, I was in hosp On 2mm cervix which was dilated also 1cm, & it was totally open till external os, membranes bulging out, open to infection because I had no stitch to prevent it from further dilating, but still it held my baby for 6 weeks more on strict hospital bedrest. So don't be too negative. It may carry on till term as well. Just beware of any infection. 
Although my baby didn't survive being born at 24w, but you are far ahead already. And very good chances for baby now, esp with stitch to prevent opening & infection. & ask lizzie- she has a healthy kid born at 24w !!!
Your situation is scary but not hopeless for sure. God bless.


----------



## LaRockera

pardalis said:


> Not fantastic news for me today. Cervix is only 6mm down from 22mm a week ago.
> 
> I've been re admitted into hospital and on very strict bed rest. Ffn test was positive too but it's been positive for the last 4 weeks.
> 
> I'm 25+5 today. It feels like getting to 28 weeks will be some kind of miracle. At least I've had the steroid injections.

Before my scan yesterday, I was speaking to my midwife about cervical lengths. She told me that women manage to go all the way with just a 1mm- cervix, and with bed rest you have pretty good chances I think. The most worrying part without a stitch at this stage would be your cervix opening, but that's what the stitch is there for, to prevent it from happening. If I'm wrong the other, more experienced ladies can correct me.

Oh. And as I'm sure you know, the cervical stitches are not like common stitches. They are thick and strong like shoe laces. Made to take the pressure of a growing baby.


----------



## pardalis

Thanks girls. I'm not too miserable - just gutted I'm away from home. At least I got a week there. 

No, it isn't hopeless and I am in the best place. I also trust everyone here. And I will do what I'm told!!


----------



## garrickbaby

DueSeptember said:


> Due September - I'd definitely ask about IC and getting a stitch. Waters breaking at 23wks is classic IC, but not conclusive. There could have been an infection which caused it, but usually that also causes contractions and preterm labour. Often the waters go first with IC, then infection tracks up into the uterus because there is no barrier once the cervix is open and the bag of waters has bulged through.
> 
> Did you have an ordinary abdominal ultrasound at 21wks? This wouldn't have been able to see your cervix, you would need an internal u/s for that, so a funneling cervix wouldn't have shown up on ordinary scan. IC is difficult to diagnose, but I am always suspicious of it when waters go and a baby is delivered 'silently' at aorund 18-24wks :hugs: Wishing you all the best x
> 
> *Yes I had an abdominal ultrasound...If I had an infection I wonder why they never said anything...or what kind I had or anything at all...It sucks I just think maybe I could have prevented this from happening...Especially when we want to TTC Again....I am going to ask Questions when I go back to the Dr*

They still do not know definitely if I had an infection that made my waters go or if my waters went because of the IC. I was in the hospital on bedrest from 20 until I delievered at 24 and everyday they tested me for infection but nothing ever came up.... I delievered my son and then the next day went into the ICU and almost died myself due to and infection in my blood.... they do not know why it was never detected before I delievered. So, its hard sometimes to detect and infection. You need to get all of your records for yourself and sit down with the doctor and talk about what happened last time. For me, I had watery dischard for about for a week and then went to the doc to see if it was amino fluid, they swabbed but before the test came back my water broke so I really think i was leaking fluid. They never told me the results of the test. Good luck and make sure next time you ask for transvaginal sonos to check the length and funneling.


----------



## HelenGee

*Pardalis*

Sorry you're in hospital :wacko:, at least you are being monitored. Take heart from the fact that you are receiving the best care possible and are in the safest place for you and our baby. Good luck and stay positive, this can have a good outcome :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

*Lizzie*
You really haven't offended me in the slightest, so please don't worry :hugs:There was nothing disparaging in your remarks, in fact, it was bloody nice to hear a parent being truthful about the school system. In fact, what you said echoed our daily grumblings in the staff room as there are a myriad of issues that plague our schools, I could go on forever. 
As a teacher and parent, I am exhausted, all of my planning time in school is taken up in ticking boxes on school systems that I can't access at home due to data protection. This data is meant to give secondary schools a base idea of achievement and targets for each individual pupil. However, it becomes a stick to beat teachers with, as we are expected to use this information to show the progress of every pupil in every lesson. With an average of 28 students per class, it's an impossible task - we fail before we have even begun to plan the lesson we are teaching! By the time I finally get to teach my lessons (having stayed up til midnight planning them) I am worn out and jaded, and I work part-time ! Oh, btw, if pupils don't achieve better than their expected grade churned out by the computer system, we are held accountable, and our pay progression is frozen. This is rightly so in the case of some teachers who have a "couldn't care less attitude" but it results in more testing of pupils to make sure that they are achieving their grades, therefore more pressure on teachers, pupils and parents in the form of homework, tests, marking and stress.:wacko:

You have done absolutely the right thing, school should not be full-time for the under 6's, there should be no homework at primary level apart from play, interact and explore and there should not be a uniform of any kind. I much prefer the European approach - how much more independent and confident do European children seem when you see them on holiday? 

Confidence is a major issue that goes unnoticed in schools, class sizes are too big, and quiet, hard-working pupils become worried about asking for help, or participating in lessons because they feel embarrassed to speak in front of such a huge audience. The one-on-one time is less and less as school budgets are cut and invaluable teaching assistants are made redundant, so the simplest form of classroom support is gone. Don't even get me started on the negative influence of some students on the class (well someone has to babysit the mini-riots/looters whose parents condone that kind of behaviour - yes, they are mixing in the playground with your beautiful, mild-mannered, eloquent and hard-working children), and the fear of Ofsted, that pushes some teachers to suicide. I feel anxious every day I am in school, then anxious when I leave for the amouyoung work I still have to do, plus the guilt for he time missed with my precious, hard- fought for children. Can you tell that I'm finding work more than a little challenging at the moment lol:haha:? Where's my magic wand again???

I am really struggling with Oliver being in full-time school, his teacher is fantastic, but, as an August baby, he is far too young to be in school. I toyed with the idea of not starting him until January, but I didn't know if this would exacerbate the lack of confidence he has in classroom and playground situations. :wacko:

As for the French lessons, la Jolie Ronde may well do some primary French lessons near you. They are a good- quality establishment, with the emphasis on learning French through fun and play.

Enjoy your time with our children, I feel privileged to have the children I teach in my classes and they are the only reason I stay up so late to plan my lessons :hugs:


----------



## cyn3angels

hello! been reading these posts for weeks now and definately can relate! I have learned so much and am grateful to find this site. My first pregnancy went pretty smoothly until the end when i developed preclampsia which turned into hellp syndrome, had an emergancy c, and almost died...but my son is now a wonderful 8 year old. 4 years later, pregnant with a beautiful girl that came at 23 weeks and lived for only 2 days. Doctors had no explanation and could not tell if it was ptl or ic. Next year I got pregnant again and after my 3rd ultrasound they found twins! Unfortenately one of the twins had holoprolensephally, a problem with her brain. At 17 weeks my water broke and was in the hospital with up and down cervical lenghs and fluid. Delivered both girls at 20 weeks. So here I am today-22 weeks, had to fight to get a cerclage(thanks to reading the posts on this board!)went for 3 different opinions- finally the third doctor thought it was a good idea,so had it done at 16 weeks. Everything looked good until 20 weeks when I got my scan and they noticed funneling and I went fron 3.5..down to 2.5...then my doctor said "well if we didn't put it in then, we'd be doing it now" So anyway sitting tight at 22 weeks...doctor said bedrest not nessasary and isn't proven, but after reading all your posts I asked to be off from work and am putting myself on moderate bedrest...hopeing for the best since I'm getting older and this will be my last try for a baby....fingers crossed and praying....


----------



## HStein

Welcome, cyn3angels. I'm glad you were persistent and found a doc that was willing to put in the stitch. I wish the best for you, and DO try and stay off your feet! Best case you'll carry this little one to a nice healthy gestation, and worst case you'll know inside that you did absolutely everything you could! Prayers going up for a big healthy baby!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

cyn3angels said:


> hello! been reading these posts for weeks now and definately can relate! I have learned so much and am grateful to find this site. My first pregnancy went pretty smoothly until the end when i developed preclampsia which turned into hellp syndrome, had an emergancy c, and almost died...but my son is now a wonderful 8 year old. 4 years later, pregnant with a beautiful girl that came at 23 weeks and lived for only 2 days. Doctors had no explanation and could not tell if it was ptl or ic. Next year I got pregnant again and after my 3rd ultrasound they found twins! Unfortenately one of the twins had holoprolensephally, a problem with her brain. At 17 weeks my water broke and was in the hospital with up and down cervical lenghs and fluid. Delivered both girls at 20 weeks. So here I am today-22 weeks, had to fight to get a cerclage(thanks to reading the posts on this board!)went for 3 different opinions- finally the third doctor thought it was a good idea,so had it done at 16 weeks. Everything looked good until 20 weeks when I got my scan and they noticed funneling and I went fron 3.5..down to 2.5...then my doctor said "well if we didn't put it in then, we'd be doing it now" So anyway sitting tight at 22 weeks...doctor said bedrest not nessasary and isn't proven, but after reading all your posts I asked to be off from work and am putting myself on moderate bedrest...hopeing for the best since I'm getting older and this will be my last try for a baby....fingers crossed and praying....

WTG! :happydance::hugs::flower: We are our own best advocates! You did a great job. I also believe the bed rest will give you a good result. Don't forget to drink lots of water too. :winkwink::flower:


----------



## DueSeptember

Mommy's Angel said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> Due September - I'd definitely ask about IC and getting a stitch. Waters breaking at 23wks is classic IC, but not conclusive. There could have been an infection which caused it, but usually that also causes contractions and preterm labour. Often the waters go first with IC, then infection tracks up into the uterus because there is no barrier once the cervix is open and the bag of waters has bulged through.
> 
> Did you have an ordinary abdominal ultrasound at 21wks? This wouldn't have been able to see your cervix, you would need an internal u/s for that, so a funneling cervix wouldn't have shown up on ordinary scan. IC is difficult to diagnose, but I am always suspicious of it when waters go and a baby is delivered 'silently' at aorund 18-24wks :hugs: Wishing you all the best x
> 
> *Yes I had an abdominal ultrasound...If I had an infection I wonder why they never said anything...or what kind I had or anything at all...It sucks I just think maybe I could have prevented this from happening...Especially when we want to TTC Again....I am going to ask Questions when I go back to the Dr*
> 
> 
> I'm with Lizzie. First things first. I know you said you didn't find out what the cause was. Lets start with the hospital: Ask for ALL your records from the date you were in. That includes any testing, Dr.s records and autopsy records that may have been done on the baby and placenta. You'll most likely need to go into the hospital in person and sign in person because of HIPPA rights in order to release the records from that date.
> 
> Then, the OB you were at. Get copies of your records from them INCLUDING but not limited to the ultrasound you had. Whether you had an internal ultrasound or topical. You will most likely have to also sign in person to release those forms as well because of HIPPA. NOW, I needed time before I could do this. At only 6months this may be SO hard to look at but will give you the information you'll need in order to move forward with another pregnancy.
> 
> As Lizzie said, if they didn't do an internal ultrasound, you wouldn't know if your cervix length changed. Give the fact that you had a LEEP done now though, I would push HARD for a cerclage at 13 or 14wks. If they don't want to do a prophylactic cerclage do what I do and fight to be monitored weekly from wks 14 until wk 28 by internal sonograms. That way if there is an issue, you will find out between wks 14 and 24 whether you cervical length has moved any to tell if you have IC issues. I too had a bulging amniotic sac. Mine was because I lost my mucus plug because the cervix shifted somehow. After that, I had nothing to protect my cervix from bacteria because there was no mucus plug.....In tern bacterial vaginosis wreaked havoc causing my amniotic sac to bulge and I ended up 3cm dilated and delivered my son at 22wks who passed away after 25minutes.
> 
> With our daughter, I had to be my OWN advocate. I did research....PAINFUL research as I had to delve into why my son passed away. I fought hard during Amelia's pregnancy to be monitored. I ended up having 17P injections to keep PTL at bay and then they FINALLY believed me about IC when at 18wks I went from a 3.2cm cervical length to a 2.0 cervical length at 19wks when they did an emergent cerclage and THEN proceeded to tell me I DID in fact have IC. :duh: :wacko: I already knew it which was why I fought so hard for WEEKS. :shrug:
> 
> Now we have our beautiful daughter Amelia born Sept. 29th. She's well and we love her dearly. You CAN have a success story as many of us in here are testimony to....but you HAVE to be your own advocates and understand your own bodies, needs and the needs of your unborn children. For many of us, it was an exhaustive fight to the end with Dr.s or medical staff and an emotional roller coaster to get to the end. In my opinion though, it's WELL worth the end result. Amelia is a blessing and I'm glad we fought as hard as we did.:winkwink::thumbup::flower:Click to expand...

*HI :wave:

I never had any water discharge nothing at all until my water broke I started seeing greenish slime discharge which then I was thinking maybe it was an infection just not sure what kind...all my records say ruptured membranes...I work at the Hospital where it happened maybe I will go down to medical records and get my info that is if they didnt "LOSE" it I didnt get an autopsy on her I was so sad I just brushed them off told them to just leave...Thinking back I should have...I heard they dont do a cerclage until you have had at least more than 1 loss which I think is BullShit....I will ask Questions when I do go back for a follow up and see what she says about what we will do when I do become preg again...*


----------



## DueSeptember

garrickbaby said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> Due September - I'd definitely ask about IC and getting a stitch. Waters breaking at 23wks is classic IC, but not conclusive. There could have been an infection which caused it, but usually that also causes contractions and preterm labour. Often the waters go first with IC, then infection tracks up into the uterus because there is no barrier once the cervix is open and the bag of waters has bulged through.
> 
> Did you have an ordinary abdominal ultrasound at 21wks? This wouldn't have been able to see your cervix, you would need an internal u/s for that, so a funneling cervix wouldn't have shown up on ordinary scan. IC is difficult to diagnose, but I am always suspicious of it when waters go and a baby is delivered 'silently' at aorund 18-24wks :hugs: Wishing you all the best x
> 
> *Yes I had an abdominal ultrasound...If I had an infection I wonder why they never said anything...or what kind I had or anything at all...It sucks I just think maybe I could have prevented this from happening...Especially when we want to TTC Again....I am going to ask Questions when I go back to the Dr*
> 
> They still do not know definitely if I had an infection that made my waters go or if my waters went because of the IC. I was in the hospital on bedrest from 20 until I delievered at 24 and everyday they tested me for infection but nothing ever came up.... I delievered my son and then the next day went into the ICU and almost died myself due to and infection in my blood.... they do not know why it was never detected before I delievered. So, its hard sometimes to detect and infection. You need to get all of your records for yourself and sit down with the doctor and talk about what happened last time. For me, I had watery dischard for about for a week and then went to the doc to see if it was amino fluid, they swabbed but before the test came back my water broke so I really think i was leaking fluid. They never told me the results of the test. Good luck and make sure next time you ask for transvaginal sonos to check the length and funneling.Click to expand...

*Thanks!!! I will pressure them if not I will go elsewhere...I cannot and will not go through another Loss!! I just cannot go through that again...It Hurts way 2 much 2*


----------



## Mommy's Angel

DueSeptember said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> Due September - I'd definitely ask about IC and getting a stitch. Waters breaking at 23wks is classic IC, but not conclusive. There could have been an infection which caused it, but usually that also causes contractions and preterm labour. Often the waters go first with IC, then infection tracks up into the uterus because there is no barrier once the cervix is open and the bag of waters has bulged through.
> 
> Did you have an ordinary abdominal ultrasound at 21wks? This wouldn't have been able to see your cervix, you would need an internal u/s for that, so a funneling cervix wouldn't have shown up on ordinary scan. IC is difficult to diagnose, but I am always suspicious of it when waters go and a baby is delivered 'silently' at aorund 18-24wks :hugs: Wishing you all the best x
> 
> *Yes I had an abdominal ultrasound...If I had an infection I wonder why they never said anything...or what kind I had or anything at all...It sucks I just think maybe I could have prevented this from happening...Especially when we want to TTC Again....I am going to ask Questions when I go back to the Dr*
> 
> 
> I'm with Lizzie. First things first. I know you said you didn't find out what the cause was. Lets start with the hospital: Ask for ALL your records from the date you were in. That includes any testing, Dr.s records and autopsy records that may have been done on the baby and placenta. You'll most likely need to go into the hospital in person and sign in person because of HIPPA rights in order to release the records from that date.
> 
> Then, the OB you were at. Get copies of your records from them INCLUDING but not limited to the ultrasound you had. Whether you had an internal ultrasound or topical. You will most likely have to also sign in person to release those forms as well because of HIPPA. NOW, I needed time before I could do this. At only 6months this may be SO hard to look at but will give you the information you'll need in order to move forward with another pregnancy.
> 
> As Lizzie said, if they didn't do an internal ultrasound, you wouldn't know if your cervix length changed. Give the fact that you had a LEEP done now though, I would push HARD for a cerclage at 13 or 14wks. If they don't want to do a prophylactic cerclage do what I do and fight to be monitored weekly from wks 14 until wk 28 by internal sonograms. That way if there is an issue, you will find out between wks 14 and 24 whether you cervical length has moved any to tell if you have IC issues. I too had a bulging amniotic sac. Mine was because I lost my mucus plug because the cervix shifted somehow. After that, I had nothing to protect my cervix from bacteria because there was no mucus plug.....In tern bacterial vaginosis wreaked havoc causing my amniotic sac to bulge and I ended up 3cm dilated and delivered my son at 22wks who passed away after 25minutes.
> 
> With our daughter, I had to be my OWN advocate. I did research....PAINFUL research as I had to delve into why my son passed away. I fought hard during Amelia's pregnancy to be monitored. I ended up having 17P injections to keep PTL at bay and then they FINALLY believed me about IC when at 18wks I went from a 3.2cm cervical length to a 2.0 cervical length at 19wks when they did an emergent cerclage and THEN proceeded to tell me I DID in fact have IC. :duh: :wacko: I already knew it which was why I fought so hard for WEEKS. :shrug:
> 
> Now we have our beautiful daughter Amelia born Sept. 29th. She's well and we love her dearly. You CAN have a success story as many of us in here are testimony to....but you HAVE to be your own advocates and understand your own bodies, needs and the needs of your unborn children. For many of us, it was an exhaustive fight to the end with Dr.s or medical staff and an emotional roller coaster to get to the end. In my opinion though, it's WELL worth the end result. Amelia is a blessing and I'm glad we fought as hard as we did.:winkwink::thumbup::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> *HI :wave:
> 
> I never had any water discharge nothing at all until my water broke I started seeing greenish slime discharge which then I was thinking maybe it was an infection just not sure what kind...all my records say ruptured membranes...I work at the Hospital where it happened maybe I will go down to medical records and get my info that is if they didnt "LOSE" it I didnt get an autopsy on her I was so sad I just brushed them off told them to just leave...Thinking back I should have...I heard they dont do a cerclage until you have had at least more than 1 loss which I think is BullShit....I will ask Questions when I do go back for a follow up and see what she says about what we will do when I do become preg again...*Click to expand...

I'm so sorry hunny. :hugs: My husband works at the hospital we gave birth to Jackson at and it was horrible for him for quite awhile. It's getting better with time, especially now we have Amelia (though our experience with the evening nurses were horrible). 

I would certainly push for a cerclage because of your leep. I'd get it in writing from the Dr.s and dated if you can because my Dr. said I could have a cerclage wk 14 and the progesterone upon the post appointment from Jackson and when I was pregnant things changed and they didn't have it written down. I fought the whole pregnancy but am praising God I got what I wanted because I fought. 

In the meantime, please know your welcome here and we hope to hear updates for you and praying for another little one to term. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## pardalis

I think bed rest works too. Why else would I go from 22mm to 6mm in one week after being stable for 3 weeks in hospital. One week at home and not being very strict with the rest and it gets worse. 

I think if you have other ptl factors then it doesn't make any difference but for purely incompetent cervix problems it really does


----------



## priyanka

How's you & your adorable baby? I've kept your baby's wings photo as my wallpaper on mobile. Its sooooooooo cute. But plz don't mind me asking- I'm wondering why all the 3 pics you've put up as your profile pics are all face down lying on stomach snaps? Why not any face up lying on back? Is there any reason why you make the baby lie on stomach most of The time? Something to do with digestion I suppose....isn't it?


----------



## sham1

lizziedripping said:


> Bless you for asking Sham :hugs: We're all good thanks, I'm home schooling the big kids now so very busy, but we're all much happier for it ;) How's that little cherub doing? He must be a good boy for you to be able to post here at this hour lol. 2hrs is excessive, and if lo is happy to sleep I wouldn't be waking him xxx

Thanks for the advice Lizzie. Jordan is really good. He's been struggling with bringing up wind for a few days but seems to be improving. Other than that, he doesn't fuss unless he's hungry. He's such a good baby. Home schooling? That's a brave move, what made you choose it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DueSeptember

I'm so sorry hunny. :hugs: My husband works at the hospital we gave birth to Jackson at and it was horrible for him for quite awhile. It's getting better with time, especially now we have Amelia (though our experience with the evening nurses were horrible). 

I would certainly push for a cerclage because of your leep. I'd get it in writing from the Dr.s and dated if you can because my Dr. said I could have a cerclage wk 14 and the progesterone upon the post appointment from Jackson and when I was pregnant things changed and they didn't have it written down. I fought the whole pregnancy but am praising God I got what I wanted because I fought. 

In the meantime, please know your welcome here and we hope to hear updates for you and praying for another little one to term. :hugs::kiss:[/QUOTE]

*Yeah My Man hates coming to the Hosp he blames them But there is nothing we could have done after my water already broke....I just think God needed her more  But I know one day I will have my Baby safe and sound...I will push them for sure...and if that is what I need then that is what i will get...I will get tests done for infections like uti, yeast, or BV because I heard that can cause water to break...but def make sure they do an internal scan so they can keep an eye on my cervix...Hope to be TTC soon *


----------



## lizziedripping

sham1 said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> Bless you for asking Sham :hugs: We're all good thanks, I'm home schooling the big kids now so very busy, but we're all much happier for it ;) How's that little cherub doing? He must be a good boy for you to be able to post here at this hour lol. 2hrs is excessive, and if lo is happy to sleep I wouldn't be waking him xxx
> 
> Thanks for the advice Lizzie. Jordan is really good. He's been struggling with bringing up wind for a few days but seems to be improving. Other than that, he doesn't fuss unless he's hungry. He's such a good baby. Home schooling? That's a brave move, what made you choose it if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...



I don't mind you asking at all Sham :) 

I wasn't happy when I put my oldest in full-time school at 4, but wasn't confident enough at the time to home educate (primarily because of other people's attitudes towards it). My son got to a point where he tolerated the separation, but never really thrived. I also felt that the focus was more on 'ticking boxes' and meeting targets than the happiness of the child. 

Evie as you know was born at 24wks and had to fight for 6mths just to live! When she started school I saw her go from being a fun-loving, outgoing little girl, into an anxious kid unsure about her abilities and constantly comparing herself to the others. She was a late reader/writer like her older brother, but was so much more aware than him of what she didn't know. I figured in the end, that given her tough start to life, this daily turmoil just wasn't worth it. I knew that we could do so much better for her (atleast I hope we can :shrug:)

We have only being doing it for 6wks, but already I can see a dramatic transformation (especially in Evie). She is reading, writing and tackling Maths with a new found confidence, and I suspect might even give her older (seemingly more academic) brother a run for his money lol. 

Home schooling is growing in popularity, and fortunately we're moving away from the typical image of home schooled kids as being slightly 'geeky', odd and completely anti-social lol (not us at all, well.......dh can be a bit of a geek on occasion I guess :haha:)

In the end I guess we all try to do the best for our kids, and for us home ed seemed like the natural choice. I'll let you all know how it goes :wacko: x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Priyanka, Actually we have quite a lot of pictures of her on her back and in our arms. I think those were just the ones I liked the most for some reason though we DO have "tummy time" to help Amelia with her gas issues. She has a whole lot of gas and has to push the poopy out so this has been helping a great deal. That and holding her "football style" so her tummy is against our arm. 

Lizzie, Your reasons are pretty much why we've always planned to homeschool our own kids. The teacher student ration is horrifying here and kids fall under the cracks. Each child in my opinion learns differently and of course teachers are going to work at their pace and not the pace of each individual child. At least at home we can use different curriculums. We have a while before we start Amelia obviously but we've been researching for YEARS. I'm glad your doing well with it. I have been hesitant myself because I wasn't feeling confident. My husband is REALLY smart though so he'd be able to take on what I couldn't. In the end though, I've seen what my sil has done with her kids and I'm confident that home schooling is the right choice for us!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Everyone please keep me in your prayers tonight. Going to ob-gyn tomorrow & praying we get the approval to TTC again & everything is going great, it's been 6 1/2 months since loss.


----------



## apsara.m

hello all,
iam a new member here. i had done cerclage at 16 weeks because doc suspects IC. 
iam getting brown stingy discharge for the past 5-6 weeks but my doctor is not concerned. it is not much it comes 2-3 times a day. i am currently 24 weeks pregnant and i can feel baby's movement and had done 2 scans after this discharge but i am unable to take it easy. 
i also got GD and iam taking insulin for it. doctor told me to have moderate walking iam not on strict bed rest but iam resting as much as possible. 
i got pregnant after 8 years of struggling so iam very concerned about my pregnancy. thankx in advance


----------



## apsara.m

one more thing to add i had a pain down there (humm hope you all understand) when ever i walk. is it normal?? and also is my brown stingy dicharge normal??


----------



## priyanka

Hi apsara, welcome to this thread & hope it helps you as much as it has helped all other members. First of all, big congrats on pregnancy after 8 years. If you go through past pages you will find your answers especially last 5-6 pages. The ladies who're more experienced than me have given similar experiences and questions & replies. Although I have no such experience On me.
But I think the pain On walking might be SPD. Although I can't be sure. Ask your doc about that. & most important is to consult a doctor you trust. Dont take chances, even if its normal, its better to be sure.
you are one week ahead of me, so pretty close, hope to reach our goals together.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Sara and welcome hun :hugs:

the discharge you describe can be completely normal in pregnancy, and possibly related to having the stitch in place. Since you have reached 24wks with no significant cervical changes, then it is likely that the stitch is working well, and the discharge is just a normal part of pregnancy for you. As for pain when walking, again this could just be normal pregnancy aches and pains, or stitch related. i had horrendous pain down below, especially when emptying my bladder - the stitch wreaked havoc down there lol. None of these symptoms had ANY effect on my cervix or stitch, and I made it safely to 38wks hun :)

If you are ever in any doubts, it never hurts to get yourself checked, tho I feel that all is well in the cervix department for you, especially since you have had these symptoms for several weeks and nothing has come of them ;) x


----------



## cyn3angels

I have a few questions for you wonderful ladies: first: was anyone doing the ffn tests, if so did they help? or did they worry you? how is it done, and is it accurate even if you are funneling and short? I'm 22 weeks and doc says they don't do them unless its a concern.
second:does anyone have a nylon cerclage, like a fishing line? i know many of you have the thick stuff, I hope mine holds out just as good.
third: If we get to 24 weeks can we relax abit, since IC happens mostly between 18-24 weeks right?
Just some things that have been on my mind..any insight will be appreciated!


----------



## apsara.m

priyanka iam sure we two will reach our due date without any problems. 
lizzie.. the brown discharge may be my body's way of reacting with stitch but i think i will relax only after delivering my baby (crazy me..) 
angel... i hope after 24 weeks you can relax a bit as it is considered the baby will most probably survive if delivered after 24 weeks


----------



## lizziedripping

Sara hun, you are totally normal in being worried. We have ALL lived in fear during an IC pregnancy until thos babies have been delivered safe and well at term :hugs:

Cyn3 - welcome sweet. The stitch is made of mercilene tape which can be best described as looking like the old typewriter tape. As I understood, ALL cervical stitches are done using this material, and it is incredibley strong ;)

If IC is the only issue, then passing 24/25wks is usually a safe zone when the size of the baby makes it less likely for them to pass through a 3cm gap (the max dialtion of a weak cervix). If a cervix does dilate completely (even if only to 1cm) then there is a greater risk of infection, but the stitch usually keeps it closed enough to stop this happening anyway ;) x


----------



## cyn3angels

Thanks lizzie! You are so knowledgable and helpful!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

apsara.m said:


> hello all,
> iam a new member here. i had done cerclage at 16 weeks because doc suspects IC.
> iam getting brown stingy discharge for the past 5-6 weeks but my doctor is not concerned. it is not much it comes 2-3 times a day. i am currently 24 weeks pregnant and i can feel baby's movement and had done 2 scans after this discharge but i am unable to take it easy.
> i also got GD and iam taking insulin for it. doctor told me to have moderate walking iam not on strict bed rest but iam resting as much as possible.
> i got pregnant after 8 years of struggling so iam very concerned about my pregnancy. thankx in advance

First of all, I would stick with bed rest even though your Dr. said to walk. AT LEAST until 30wks or so. Drink lots of water. I have Type II diabetes and am on insulin. May I suggest more protein in your diet and less carbs to bring down the GD??

Also, have they done a swab test to see if you have an infection? I'd ask for a swab test to check for yeast and bacterial Vaginosis (BV) also a culture for UTI.

The good news is you have a cerclage in. that's a great start!:hugs:


----------



## pardalis

I'm doing the ffn tests every week. So far I've had 4 positive ones. 

And no hint of labour. I know that if they are negative then it's a reliable result and you are safe from pre term labour for 1-2 weeks. Positive ones don't mean much to be honest and it's very easy to get a false positive result. 

I'm not even batting an eyelid at my positive tests anymore. The doctor knows I'm going to test positive by just looking at my cervical scan. 

I am lucky to be in a really good hospital. I'm currently on bed rest in the antenatal ward.


----------



## Mommy626

Hope all you fine ladies are doing well :flower:

I have a general question for you guys. On Tuesday my followup ultrasound looked good according to my doc, and he said I could go from full bedrest to bedrest with "light activity". Kind of left it very open-ended, so I'm not sure how much "light activity" to do. I haven't been doing very much - no housework or exercise, and still haven't left the house (except the doctor appointment). I have been moving from place to place in the house more, sitting up on the couch, things like that, but my family is making me feel guilty about it thinking I should be on full bedrest again. Today I'm feeling a little bit more pelvic pressure again so maybe they are right. Pelvic pressure and light cramping. I can still feel the baby kicking around though. 

The thing that makes me nervous is the doctor is talking about sending me back to work in another week. That scares me more than the "light activity" around the house. I'm thinking it's good to do some activity now and see how my body reacts so that if I can't take it, then I shouldn't be signed off for work next week, you know what I mean? On the other hand I don't want to take any undue risks.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. I'm 23 weeks 2 days as of today. Thanks for reading! :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Ugh, I went to my obgyn appt today to see if it was safe for us to ttc again since loss in april & I arrived at 2:15 and they had my appt at 10:15 in computer and dr's had already left...i was soooo mad cause they told me 2:15 clear as day...so me and my husband has decided we feel the time is right so we are gonna go ahead and ttc...my only concern is being on zoloft (50mg) for anxiety while ttc...i lose my insurance on tuesday so don't really have time to get into a different dr...


----------



## apsara.m

thank you MA... 
doc tested me for UTI and checked my discharge so i hope no infection.
iam a vegetarian so iam eating more pulses and eating less rice.
little amelia looks magnificient.. congrats MA....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

It sounds like your fine then. You have your cerclage and that is a huge plus. :winkwink: :thumbup:

Thank you for the compliment. She was 10 years in the waiting. We're abundantly blessed. I still can't believe she's ours.


----------



## vaali

Hi Pardalis - Good luck to you & glad you are in safe hands!:flower::thumbup:

Hi apsara.m- Welcome to the thread & you stumbled upon the right place! ladies here are such darlings ready to share things & clear our doubts anytime:hugs:.. despite their hectic schedules & cloudy days with new born bubs most of them are more than willing to reassure us (the every scared IC ones:nope:!!) & give us the right advice @ the right time

AmyLouise89- sorry your appointment dint go as planned & i guess you guys made the right decision:thumbup:.. good luck:flower::flower:

Mommy626- Glad your scans were fine:). About the bed rest im really not able to give you a clear advice but please allow me to say that bed rest till 28 weeks will be a clever idea.. i think our buddies like MA & lizzie could give you better views on that.. probably try posting it separately with their names mentioned on top. That would make it easier for them too!


----------



## Indian Maa

LaRockera said:


> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truthbtold said:
> 
> 
> At 15 weeks I would request a cerclage with any type of dilation
> 
> Hi thanks a lot for the reply
> 
> This is my first pregnancy... I had an early miscarriage before,... I am a little scared of Cerclage... Could you pls say how do you feel with it?... Is it painful when you move around? Will you be able to attend to work? I have a desk job...
> 
> Thank you gain for this help...Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you don't even feel it's there.
> 
> I had general anesthesia in Greece but in other places they just do a type of epidural or something. I was uncomfortable for only a couple of hours after I woke up, and was given a strong painkiller. I stayed one day in the hospital, was on antibiotics and tocolytes for a few days and then I was told to resume my normal activities, only with a bit of caution. You can't even feel the cerclage is there. I am on pelvic rest (meaning no sex), I was told not to any house work and not walk more than 10/15 minutes, but can't say that overall my life has changed. I need to drink loads of water and be a bit aware of infections but other than that I feel that I'm not that different from other pregnant ladies.
> 
> I would definitely advise for the cerclage. Don't be scared, honestly, it's nothing. And it works. Every day that passes and my baby's fine, I know I'd do it over and over again.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...


Hey la, i am just back from hospital. It was a Drs conference on screening for high risk pregnancy. My case was shown live for screening incompetent cervix. 
Around 4-5 specialists opined that mine can not be an incompetent cervix coz its 5.5 cm long though 3mm dilated.. This position is same since last several weeks. They suggested progesterone injections for few more weeks and limited activity. 
I have been confused if i need a cerclage. But trusting the drs who scanned me today. There were another 50 doctors in the conference. No one opined otherwise... Keeping my fingers crossed and keeping myself happy and content. Prayers for all of us - lots of love, s


----------



## LaRockera

Indian Maa said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truthbtold said:
> 
> 
> At 15 weeks I would request a cerclage with any type of dilation
> 
> Hi thanks a lot for the reply
> 
> This is my first pregnancy... I had an early miscarriage before,... I am a little scared of Cerclage... Could you pls say how do you feel with it?... Is it painful when you move around? Will you be able to attend to work? I have a desk job...
> 
> Thank you gain for this help...Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you don't even feel it's there.
> 
> I had general anesthesia in Greece but in other places they just do a type of epidural or something. I was uncomfortable for only a couple of hours after I woke up, and was given a strong painkiller. I stayed one day in the hospital, was on antibiotics and tocolytes for a few days and then I was told to resume my normal activities, only with a bit of caution. You can't even feel the cerclage is there. I am on pelvic rest (meaning no sex), I was told not to any house work and not walk more than 10/15 minutes, but can't say that overall my life has changed. I need to drink loads of water and be a bit aware of infections but other than that I feel that I'm not that different from other pregnant ladies.
> 
> I would definitely advise for the cerclage. Don't be scared, honestly, it's nothing. And it works. Every day that passes and my baby's fine, I know I'd do it over and over again.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey la, i am just back from hospital. It was a Drs conference on screening for high risk pregnancy. My case was shown live for screening incompetent cervix.
> Around 4-5 specialists opined that mine can not be an incompetent cervix coz its 5.5 cm long though 3mm dilated.. This position is same since last several weeks. They suggested progesterone injections for few more weeks and limited activity.
> I have been confused if i need a cerclage. But trusting the drs who scanned me today. There were another 50 doctors in the conference. No one opined otherwise... Keeping my fingers crossed and keeping myself happy and content. Prayers for all of us - lots of love, sClick to expand...

I just pm-ed you. xx

:kiss:


----------



## LaRockera

Okay, I give up.

I don't know what the heck this is, vulvodynia or whatever, every now and again my vuvla gets swollen and feels irritable, and slightly itchy and I have a burning sensation that lasts for about an hour, and some very light stabbing pains. Every time I went to get checked all came back clear. I have it again and my cm is absolutely clear/healthy-looking lotiony and very mlidly-smelling.

Also have pinches on mons-pubis, hope the two are not related.

I am fed up me! I'm exhausting myself with worry. :growlmad::dohh::wacko:


----------



## lizziedripping

Personally Mommy626 I would continue with the rest. I had an elective cerclage at 12wks with the twins, and still felt I should be horizontal as much as possible - mainly because of the vaginal pressure you describe if I did move around for more than 10mins. You have an emergency cerclage, and as such it is still very early days for you since the op. I am surprised your Doc is talking about you returning to work so soon, but if you have no choice then try to move a round a little more and see how it feels. If there is increased pressure and discomfort, then you should really stress that to your doctor. Maybe then he'll sign you off for longer? I would recommend if at all possible that you remain on total bed rest until 28wks atleast after which point the direct threat of IC has passed, and you have fully recovered from the surgery :hugs:

Indian Maa - I don't know if you saw that I posted a few pages back about your 3mm dilated cervix. I questioned whether they were talking about length or dilation because it is unusual to talk about dilation in mms - it is usually dilated at a minimum of 1cm, then 2cms and so on. If it is dilated to 3mms, then this isn't necessarily an issue. After childbirth most women have a slightly dilated cervix (up to 1cm) which remains throughout life and subsequent pregnancies. It never entirely goes back to its fully closed pre-pregnant state. This doesn't cause a problem usually, and at 3mms it is hardly noticeable. If your cervix is 5.5cms long then it definitely isn't weak, nor is it likley to dilate any further because it would have to shorten first before it did so. Take care x

Rock hun, I think you are 'micro managing' symptoms hun, and understandabley so. The 'pinching' sensations and the burning are all typical symptoms at this stage in pregnancy, and are likely to increase as the baby gets bigger. Once he/she moves up and out of your pelvis at around 24wks, these 'low down' aches and pains do ease, and are replaced with heartburn, rib pain and all things 'upper abdominal' related lol. It is a huge relief tho because the strain is off the cervix and the baby weight supported more by the hips. 

Make sure you are drinking enough darlin because the burning and itching could be caused by strong urine which might lead to a UTI. Remember that the amniotic fluid is replenished completely every hour, so you need to be drinking enoough to accomodate that AND your own fluid requirements. With the twins I made sure to drink a large glass of water every hour - was sick of the bloomin' stuff by 38wks :) x


----------



## lizziedripping

*Remember ladies, if you need me or any of the others to answer your questions specifically, please put our names in bold at the top of your posts. It just helps us to keep track, and answer personally if needed xxx*


----------



## apsara.m

yes vally.. i really appreciate all here helping me through this difficult time. lizzie and MA are busy with their kids even then they are kind enough to help us. 
*Lizzie dear* i do have one more doubt to ask.. today i got a lot of watery discharge it is mildly smelly. i hope it is not amniotic fluid.. how could i know if iam leaking it? it is not constant as i read in the net but it comes sometimes.


----------



## apsara.m

MA i know the pain of waiting... enjoy the beautiful time with amelia...


----------



## LaRockera

I love you.

That's all.


----------



## Mommy626

vaali said:


> Mommy626- Glad your scans were fine:). About the bed rest im really not able to give you a clear advice but please allow me to say that bed rest till 28 weeks will be a clever idea.. i think our buddies like MA & lizzie could give you better views on that.. probably try posting it separately with their names mentioned on top. That would make it easier for them too!




lizziedripping said:


> Personally Mommy626 I would continue with the rest. I had an elective cerclage at 12wks with the twins, and still felt I should be horizontal as much as possible - mainly because of the vaginal pressure you describe if I did move around for more than 10mins. You have an emergency cerclage, and as such it is still very early days for you since the op. I am surprised your Doc is talking about you returning to work so soon, but if you have no choice then try to move a round a little more and see how it feels. If there is increased pressure and discomfort, then you should really stress that to your doctor. Maybe then he'll sign you off for longer? I would recommend if at all possible that you remain on total bed rest until 28wks atleast after which point the direct threat of IC has passed, and you have fully recovered from the surgery :hugs: x


You guys were so right, I'm convinced pure bedrest wAs the way to go. Unfortunately the pains I was describing got worse and now I'm in hospital agAin with preterm labor. My cervix went from 1.2 before cerclage to 3.5 after cerclage and bedrest to last night 1.1 :( the stitch kept it from getting worse thank goodness. I am 23 w 3 d so the docs are giving me everything just in case - steroid for baby's lungs, magnesium sulfate, Pennicillin and indecin. Taking it one hour or one day at a time and hoping for the best. 

Im still confused about what was due to incompetent cervix vs preterm labor, but I wish I hAd stayed in bed whole time despite the docs recommendation I wish I could talk more but typing on my iPhone is kind of hard. Thanks everyone for your good advice!


----------



## LaRockera

Mommy626, I just want to wish to you the very best of luck, although I'm pretty sure it'll all be fine.

Time does pass, often mercifully, and one day you'll have your beautiful bubs in your arms and all this agony will be behind you.

:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Mommy - sorry you're struggling chick :hugs: It may be that the preterm labour had begun because your cervix had already begun to change before the stitch went in. THis is always a risk, and is what happened to me with my second child :( Stitches don't work as well after the fact, and the surgery itself is a necessary evil which may aggravate things further. That said, you are still doing better than I did with my emergency stitch, and there are some women like you who struggle trhough like this to make it to a good gestation. Keep an open mind, but don't assume the worst hun, maintain a realistic degree of hope because I have seen the most open and short cervixes hold it together. Thoughts are with you darlin :hugs:

Sara, this doesn't sound like amniotic fluid to me hun. It tends to trickle like a slow running tap. Of course if it gets worse, or there is lots more of it, then it never hurts to get checked out ;) Even if it were fluid (and I don't think it is) a small amount can leak from the hind waters if there is slight tear in the outer membrane - this repairs itself and the water lost is replaced. xx


----------



## P_anxious

Hi mommy626 ... Hope everything goes well and continue with bed rest ... In this state the doctors shud see that going back to work is definitely a no


----------



## apsara.m

lizzie the discharge stopped itself i didn't get it yeaterday night or today morning.. so i think normal pregnancy discharge... iam so anxious for every change in my body..:dohh: 
mommy 626 take care.. iam sure we all will hold our beautiful babies in our hand


----------



## cyn3angels

Good wishes to you Mommy! Hang in there!


----------



## HelenGee

Hey Mommy626-just wanted to wish you the very best, I truly hope the pains calm down and little one stays put for a good while yet. My thoughts are with you xx:hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Hey La Rockera - You sound like me exactly a year ago, everything is bringing back memories of Sep-Dec last year on bed rest. I had similar twinges, was convinced I had every infection going! There was nothing there, as Lizzie said, I too was micro-managing every symptom. The poor staff at the triage unit must have thought I was bonkers! You are worried and are taking notice of things that you wouldn't previously have noticed. That kind of care has got you to where you are now. Don't be too hard on yourself. I have every faith that you'll be holding a healthy, happy bundle next year.

The effects of IC can run deep, I had a "moment" a few days ago. Christmas preparations passed me by last year as I was on full bedrest. Now all the Christmas stuff is in shops, I've realised that I just opted out last year, and my son missed out an all the fun in the Christmas countdown. Bella was so excited by the Christmas lights in one shop, she was kicking, gurgling and shouting at the lights, and I just burst into tears, I couldn't hold it together. It was a mixture of all the emotion held in over the last year and utter joy and relief that she seems to be happy and healthy. I stood and sobbed for what seemed like forever! I know it's pathetic, I haven't suffered an ic loss, but this experience stays with you x:hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

I love you, too.

That's all.

:kiss:


----------



## LaRockera

Hey ladies.:flower:

So, at the 20-week anomaly scan they did a TVC and my cervix measured 4.9cm.

I'm 21 weeks tomorrow, and as you've informed me guys, I can take my first breath at 24 weeks?

So my question is: I want to go privately for another TVC between now and the 24 weeks, if only to keep my mind at ease. When do you think it's the best time?

Would it be okay to go around week 23, or would you recommend I did it right in the middle, around 22 weeks? I'm asking because the clinic is about an hour from where we live, and erm..., I've been kinda naughty and went out and walked for about 20 minutes on Saturday and I'm worried now, and still have to do some things this week (go to the supermarket, Uni, etc).

Thanks for putting up with me. :blush:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, I can understand your concern, but with a cervix that is way above average at 4.9cms I really don't think you have any need to worry ;) If it makes you feel happier then have the private scan (at any time really), but waiting til 24wks would be ok too - unless of course you develop any unusual symptoms :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies, so thrilled that I only have one more transvaginal cervical length check to go. After November 11th no more for me. I have been holding stead at 2cm since week 24 with the 17p shots helping along. I still have 6 more 17p shots to go. I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## LaRockera

Lizzie- once again, thank you ever so much. I've been a bit naught and walked more than I should have the last few days, so I'm staying in bed/on my desk chair for the next few in hope I can make up for it. :shrug:

Truthbtold- I'm so glad things are going fine and steady for you, hon. You're already at 29 weeks which I suppose is already pretty relieving, I'm holding my breath hoping I'll reach your stage. x


----------



## Susanah

Larock - I would be very happy with that length. If you want another tv scan why not wait til 24-26 weeks when you can start to relax a little? 
Like lizzie said, if anything changes, get another scan.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Susie, how're you doing now? x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Susanah!! :hugs:

Well ladies.

I'm a bit bummed today. My sweet cousin in her twenties gave birth to her first child a daughter, last night. I was frustrated because she was in labor over 24 hours and the Dr. had her pushing for more than 5 hrs. He was confused and said he was thinking of what to do, he took the vaccuum and used it so hard on her head that the vaccuum popped off her head. She ingested maconium in the hours my cousin was trying to push and they decided to flush the cervix to try to get the maconium out. Needless to say, the baby came out and my aunt said she kept my cousin from seeing as they were working on her. She didn't come out crying. In fact, my aunt said it seemed like 10 minutes before the baby started to cry. They whisked her daughter away without letting her see her or even hold her. They put her on IV and rushed her to the hospital I had my daughter in NICU. 

Today I found out that because of the negligence, the baby is on lead lines for brain Hemmorage and is seizing every few minutes. She also has some blood issues I'm assuming is because of the maconium. The baby will be in there for a month NICU said.

My cousin is beyond herself in tears. She and her husband are in their twenties so they are young. 

The thing that pisses me off the most is my cousin is in NO SHAPE to have been released. They released her so she could be with her baby when they should have rushed them BOTH to the hospital together. She was cute from one side to the other...A HUGE Apesiotomy and having been in labor that long, it was traumatic and should have been an emergency c-section ESPECIALLY after the Epi stopped working after two hours of pushing. CRAZY is all I have to say.

They could use your prayers. The baby is beautiful and looks just like my cousin BUT, we're concerned about the effects of oxygen to the brain could have done to the baby and worried about the seizures and the fact that she stops breathing during them. 

This was a very healthy baby and mommy. In fact, it was what "should" have been a normal delivery until the hospital staff got their hands on her. We were really excited to be pregnant together. I expected a healthy baby for her and having been through a traumatic hospital experience with a horrifying outcome, I pray this little girl will make it and be okay. She's 6lbs 10 ounces. A beautiful little girl otherwise. I'm just SO ANGRY right now! Just really typical with medical staff in this area of Central NY. We're losing REALLY good Dr.s this area and the crappy ones seem to be sticking. I'm HONESTLY thinking of leaving this state.


----------



## sham1

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi Susanah!! :hugs:
> 
> Well ladies.
> 
> I'm a bit bummed today. My sweet cousin in her twenties gave birth to her first child a daughter, last night. I was frustrated because she was in labor over 24 hours and the Dr. had her pushing for more than 5 hrs. He was confused and said he was thinking of what to do, he took the vaccuum and used it so hard on her head that the vaccuum popped off her head. She ingested maconium in the hours my cousin was trying to push and they decided to flush the cervix to try to get the maconium out. Needless to say, the baby came out and my aunt said she kept my cousin from seeing as they were working on her. She didn't come out crying. In fact, my aunt said it seemed like 10 minutes before the baby started to cry. They whisked her daughter away without letting her see her or even hold her. They put her on IV and rushed her to the hospital I had my daughter in NICU.
> 
> Today I found out that because of the negligence, the baby is on lead lines for brain Hemmorage and is seizing every few minutes. She also has some blood issues I'm assuming is because of the maconium. The baby will be in there for a month NICU said.
> 
> My cousin is beyond herself in tears. She and her husband are in their twenties so they are young.
> 
> The thing that pisses me off the most is my cousin is in NO SHAPE to have been released. They released her so she could be with her baby when they should have rushed them BOTH to the hospital together. She was cute from one side to the other...A HUGE Apesiotomy and having been in labor that long, it was traumatic and should have been an emergency c-section ESPECIALLY after the Epi stopped working after two hours of pushing. CRAZY is all I have to say.
> 
> They could use your prayers. The baby is beautiful and looks just like my cousin BUT, we're concerned about the effects of oxygen to the brain could have done to the baby and worried about the seizures and the fact that she stops breathing during them.
> 
> This was a very healthy baby and mommy. In fact, it was what "should" have been a normal delivery until the hospital staff got their hands on her. We were really excited to be pregnant together. I expected a healthy baby for her and having been through a traumatic hospital experience with a horrifying outcome, I pray this little girl will make it and be okay. She's 6lbs 10 ounces. A beautiful little girl otherwise. I'm just SO ANGRY right now! Just really typical with medical staff in this area of Central NY. We're losing REALLY good Dr.s this area and the crappy ones seem to be sticking. I'm HONESTLY thinking of leaving this state.

MA, I haven't seen if you've messaged me earlier but came across this when I logged on and I'm so shocked and very upset by this also. I hate hearing about unnecessary complications caused by lack of care, I pray for your cousin. The baby is a good weight and hopefully your cousin will heal soon but I understand your anger, they are supposed to look after us! 

How are you? Still trying to catch up on posts, never get a minute! 

What was docs advice on sleeping through the night, my health visitor has told me to just let Jordan sleep until he wakes up naturally. I have done this he past few days and must say he's a lot calmer at nights!

How's Amelia (cutie pie)?


----------



## sham1

*All*,

Haven't caught up on posts in ages, will try to when I get a moment but just wanted to see how everyone is getting along, LaRockera, Lizzie, Truthbtold, Garrickbaby probably left loads of you out and hello to the newer members, I hope this thread gives you comfort in your journey. It certainly did for me!

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## apsara.m

MA its horrible.. why on earth they waited that long... 
in india although the rate of c-sec is high i consider it is good for the sake of baby.
i pray to god for the good health of baby


----------



## vaali

HelenGee


> Now all the Christmas stuff is in shops, I've realised that I just opted out last year, and my son missed out an all the fun in the Christmas countdown. Bella was so excited by the Christmas lights in one shop, she was kicking, gurgling and shouting at the lights, and I just burst into tears, I couldn't hold it together. It was a mixture of all the emotion held in over the last year and utter joy and relief that she seems to be happy and healthy. I stood and sobbed for what seemed like forever!

Awwww.. how sweet of you & bella!! something i always dreamt of!! :kiss::hugs: i will miss my christmas celebrations this yr but im sure the next one is gonna be huge:winkwink:

LaRockera- stead-fast cervix there bud!!:thumbup: way to go..! how about the discharge & stuff? getting better? & ya i too would say next TVU after 24weeks & im sure you & bub would reach there in no time..:flower: I got my f/u tomo evening:shrug::wacko:(fingers crossed!)

truthbtold - yay:happydance:!! 30 weeks & the D day fast approaching..! happy for you bud:thumbup:

MA- that was such a stressful story! ridiculous & annoying what the docs did to her & the bub:dohh: wonder which part of their brains told them not to go for a c-sec! my prayers are with you cousin & her newborn..


sham1- Hello sham:flower: & a definite 'yes' for the support & comfort this thread buddies have been providing us with:hugs::hugs:.. cant thank them enough!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Sham, 

We decided against Dr.'s orders to let her sleep in the night until she wakes. We're ALL better for it! Everyone has said what you have and so we decided to just do it.

Amelia is doing well. I'm finally getting the swing of things but the breast feeding is one step forward and two steps back sometimes. She's latching okay but now is on 4 ounces of milk. My extra's are few and far between the past week because she wipes clean the boob, however I was thinking she wasn't getting enough until the past two feedings. Now I think it's starting to get more. Are you bf'ing??

Thanks ladies for the feedback on my cousin and her daughter. I'm hearing more and very sad. My aunt and I are going to encourage her to file suit though we usually don't believe in it. Her daughter is bleeding on the brain and having seizures a lot because he used the vaccuum. So many other issues. They can't even touch her because it stimulates her into a seizure. It's honestly heart-breaking!

I look at my daughter and just keep thanking God for her. I've had that neglengence with our son and sadly I wish my cousin didn't have to go through this from what should have been a healthy natural birth for the both of them.


----------



## LaRockera

SHAM- Hello to you, and hope you and bubs are doing just GREAT! :happydance:

VAALI- Thank you. :flower: I booked an appointment for 23 weeks after all since my DH will be driving to Birmingham anyway for his Uni affairs, so we can combine the trips. I've asked for a TVC, overall well-being scan and a low-vagina swab, just to be on the safe side. My previous swab results came back all clear- I think it was just the refresh pessary that caused the extra discharge which I was instructed by my obgyn to use every ten days as a precaution. 

MA- This is just outrageous, hon. I sincerely hope your cousin won't have to pay for a grave human mistake, and that her little one will be perfect in due course. Absolutely horrible, to have to face this because you had to rely on someone else. It all comes down to how important a doctor is, and how the medical profession is not just a profession, but a vocation.


----------



## lizziedripping

:cry: MA hun :cry: I feel such sadness for this lo and her Mummy :cry: What a tragic and upsetting story, you must all be heartbroken :hugs:

This is of course everyone's worse nightmare, to get a healthy baby to term and then for the birth itself to cause such dramatic problems. I am absolutely outraged at the handling of some labours by some Doctors, and it never ceases to amaze me how women are left in labour like this until both they and their babies are put at risk!

My first baby was 'dragged out' with a ventouse after hours of ineffective labour instead of 'safely' getting him out with a c-section. Though he was healthy and unaffected (relatively speaking), it is the reason I wound up with an incompetent cervix. It was just luck not judgment which saw him ok, BUT things could have been very different for him :nope: I pray that this poor lo comes through this nightmare, and my heart aches at the thought of you all suffering in this way.

Lots of hugs and prayers for you all MA, no child or parent should have to deal with this kind of tragedy :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Hi girls, 

hope you dont mind me coming in here...

I had an emergency cerclage put in on sunday after a heavy PV bleed and a shortening cervix. They put me under general to do it. The OP went well but they found my cervix to have an old 'tear' to it.. probably from caitlyns delivery 3 years ago. My cervix was a lot shorter than the expected 2cm from the scan but they managed to secure the stitch and we've been ok so far.

Got discharged from hospital today.

TMI... i am terrified to go for a poo... will it hurt? x


----------



## LaRockera

Hi Amy :flower:,

so you had the cerclage two days ago?

When I asked my obgyn's midwife the same question she said it's absolutely fine. The stitches are very thick- not like normal stitches- and won't break that easily.

I'd only suggest you don't 'push' too much, if you know what I mean? Stay in the bathroom for ages if you have to.

My cerclage was inserted at 13+3 although I'd think it makes no difference- let's see what the more experienced ladies here have to say.


----------



## x-amy-x

Im just scared... the 1st wee petrified me too.. i was catheterized for 24 hours for bed rest and i was bleeding but we survived that ok. 

Jus kinda waiting til im desperate for a poo but i think all the codeine has made me a bit constipated so im not looking forward to it!


----------



## LaRockera

I bled for a few days after my stitch, too, until eventually it faded away. It's completely normal. I did scream the first time I went to the loo to pee (I didn't have a catheter inserted), and the next consecutive times it got better.

I do remember being constipated too- and for the first time being grateful about it :haha:- until I finally went two or three days after the insertion? I stayed in there for quite a while and took my time, as I didn't want to 'push' down there.

Oh. And I was (thankfully) under general anesthesia too. I guess different places have different policies.

It will all be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## x-amy-x

They prepped me for a General then when i got down to theatre the surgeon was confused because it could be done under spinal. By which point i panicked as i was litterally seconds away from being put under and i just asked the surgeon if it could go ahead as planned. I didn't want to be awake. I could barely walk yesterday, god know what bizarre position they had my legs in!

I remember waking up from the general and gagging because the breathing tube was still there and then gagging some more because i had loads of gunk in my throat. 

But everything aside, im glad it was done and hoping to go much futher than 24 weeks... fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amy, did they give you a stool softener? If you have a stool softener it should help a great deal. you DO NOT want to bare down and push poo out dear. Grab some over the counter stool softener if you didn't get any. :winkwink:


----------



## Jadi87

Hi I posted here last month and it seems I just got lost in the posts. I'm going in for my stitch next week.. I've been getting night terrors about going into labour and then being flipped on my head... This is normal right? I'm petrified out of my wits I hate going in for surgery but prepared surgery is doing my head in. :/
I have questions if anyone has the answer that would be nice.

Can I do uterine strengthing exercises since I'm having bad problems now with my bladder constantly leaking
Can I go swimming after my healing period
I know I can't do much but those I'm just curious and dr google has no answers I can find for preventative stitches.

Thanks....


----------



## LaRockera

Hey Jadie, sorry your post got lost in the thread, hon. :flower:

I don't have any answers to your questions even though I have a preventative stitch as I was told to avoid all physical activity apart from moderate walking, sex included.

But don't be frightened of the cerclage insertion. I was under general anesthesia, but even if you go under local, you'll still won't feel a thing. It's a routine procedure. You may be somewhat uncomfortable for the first couple of hours, and bleed a tiny bit, but by the night of the same day it'll all be history.

I had a preventative cerclage at 13+3 and would gladly do it over and over again for my baby. Honestly, the procedure is nothing, I promise.:flower:


----------



## x-amy-x

Bleeding is quite normal... i bled a lot in the first 2-3 hours after stitch but as long as your not contracting dont worry about this too much. Mine soon settled.

Really important you take it easy as cerclage is an invasive procedure and the cervix is very sensitive. 

Good luck xx


----------



## priyanka

Hi Jadi, I would not advise any exercises or swimming. Infact even pelvic floor exercises are excluded for ic ladies. I know its tough given the condition of your bladder, but i'd say still don't take chances hun. Although some ladies cervix & stitch may bear such exercises & still remain ok. But for some it may turn out tragic. So consult your doctor on some alternative remedies dear.


----------



## heychickie

Just an update - 24w 6d today, 5 days past when Grayson was born, and the stitch is doing well. It seems my cervix just needed a little support. My doctor said that my cervix is measuring one of the longest he's seen (bearing in mind they don't measure except for those they have concerns for). Well over 4 cm. 

Welcome to the new ladies. For those concerned about getting the cerclage - for me it was a piece of cake. I was given a spinal, do not under general anasthesia, and didn't feel the procedure at all. I had some light bleeding for less than a day, and all was well after. That's been roughly 12 weeks ago now.


----------



## LaRockera

Congrats on the cervical length, heychickie, this is amazing news! And congrats on reaching viability, too! :happydance:


----------



## priyanka

Hey friends, can anyone shed some light of possible...my cervix was 4.2cm on stitch day @ 12w3d. But went down drastically to [email protected] TAU despite The stitch & bedrest . Isnt it worrysome-where did I go wrong? Why it reduced so much? Why didn't stitch Help prevent reduction? Now I'm 23w6d but the only next measurement is at 28w again TAU.


----------



## x-amy-x

If you have IC your cervix is likely to shorten despite stitch. My dr said stitch is more to buy you time than anything else. You could well be at 1.5 for weeks and weeks yet!

*hugs* xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats Heychickie! Looking forward to celebrating with you when you finally have your little one in your arms. Praise God!! :happydance:

Jadi, I don't advise doing pelvic exercises. As for swimming. There's opportunity to get infection that way. ESPECIALLY if it's in a body of water and not just a swimming pool with chlorine.

Bleeding is normal as long as it's not gushing and for long periods of time. If so, see your OB!


----------



## priyanka

Well done dear.....you proved your courage & patience & faith. Truly inspirational for us all still waiting to cross that milestone


----------



## LaRockera

priyanka said:


> Hey friends, can anyone shed some light of possible...my cervix was 4.2cm on stitch day @ 12w3d. But went down drastically to [email protected] TAU despite The stitch & bedrest . Isnt it worrysome-where did I go wrong? Why it reduced so much? Why didn't stitch Help prevent reduction? Now I'm 23w6d but the only next measurement is at 28w again TAU.

Hmmm... don't take my word for this as I'm not a doctor and not nearly as experienced as other ladies here.

But I was told that cervical length does tend to fluctuate, as the uterus sometimes contract, or you have a full bladder etc. 

I am not on bedrest and my cervix actually grew since last time- I was so skeptical I'm actually having it rechecked in a couple of weeks- but the doctors and members here, like lovely Lizzie, explained to be it can happen.

Finally, my midwife told me that there are ladies with mm-long cervices that went all the way. Even if you're left with almost no length, the stitch is there to hold the cervix shut and carry the weight of the baby- and the stitch does work.

Let's see what the other ladies have to say. Don't be surprised if you go back though and see you've gained some length though. Oh. And you'll be 24 weeks tomorrow, right? As far as I understand, IC is really an issue up to 24 weeks, as afterwards the baby is too big to just 'slip' through (am I right ladies?) 

I think you'll be absolutely fine, honey. :thumbup:


----------



## heychickie

LaRokera, I'd say your right that chances diminish at 24 weeks, but unfortunately they don't go away. My son was born last year at 24w 1d (no stitch) with IC that was only detected 3 days prior. I had NO contractions or other signs of pre-term labor, only the dilated cervix. Now, he didn't just slip out, but his umbilical cord did, and prolapsed when my water broke, and I had an emergency c-section. He did die 40 days later. Even though 24 weeks is the earliest chance of viability, the chances are still pretty low at that gestation. My dr. said about 10%. Each week raises it exponentially though. 50% at 25 weeks, 80% at 26 and like 95% at 27 weeks. This is all straight from my doctor, official stats may of course vary. 

Priyanka - it's expected for cervix length to go down in women with IC, even with the cerclage. That's why the stitch is there, for the planned shortening and funelling, to keep it closed in spite. I'm the unusual case. Most don't stay long like I somehow have. 

Best wishes ladies!


----------



## lizziedripping

Heychickie is right, but also just to add that the stitch can and does add an overall tension to a weak cervix and can sometimes prevent it from shortening or funneling. I didn't funnel or shorten at all until 25wks and bearing in mind I was the size and carryign the weight of a 30wk singleton pregnancy, the stitch really had had this effect on my extremely floppy, atonal cervix ;)

Glad you are doing so well Chickie xxx


----------



## pardalis

Hi everyone,

I posted last week that my cervix had shortened to 6mm. Well, a week of hospital bed rest and I'm back up to 19mm!!!!!! Funnelling has improved and I've had my first negative fibronectin test!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm now 26+5. I can go home if I can promise that I'll do absolutely nothing but I think I'll stay in hospital for another week. That will make me almost 28 weeks and I will feel so much better. And 2 weeks of negative ffn tests would be fab


----------



## LaRockera

Heychickie, I'm so sorry about your loss. There is nothing I can say really, apart from wishing you a healthy current pregnancy with a great outcome.

Pardalis- great news, hon! Congrats!!! x


----------



## Indian Maa

Hi, could somebody tell me, if its normal to have heavy pressure on cervix/ lower abdom due to growth of baby?

I am 17 weeks..(sorry tmi). Had stomach upset with, pain ..every bit of food and Every single glass of water i drunk has been out in minutes....did not take any med... Got better by next day....still lot of mucus in stool.... Need to use toilet every 2hrs...

May be from all this Trouble, from yesterday i have periods like cramping... Its not related to stomach infection.... I am sure its in uterus...heavy pressure on cervix too with a numb feeling... I am a little concerned as i have a slightly dilated cervix since thee weeks 3mm....

Pls help


----------



## priyanka

Pardalis- congrats dear. I think you've made the right decision to stay another week. The Care & bedrest is much better in hospital than at home. Well done darl. 

Lizzie, LaRock, Amy, Heychickie.....thank you so much all you Lovely ladies....great buddies you all.


----------



## priyanka

Pardalis- congrats dear. I think you've made the right decision to stay another week. The Care & bedrest is much better in hospital than at home. Well done darl. 

Lizzie, LaRock, Amy, Heychickie.....thank you so much all you Lovely ladies....great buddies you all.


----------



## LaRockera

Indian Maa said:


> Hi, could somebody tell me, if its normal to have heavy pressure on cervix/ lower abdom due to growth of baby?

I think it is, hon, at this stage in pregnancy. I think I had something similar, in fact, even felt pinching sensations and thought it was coming from my cervix. I called my doctor and his midwife told me it's just uterus growing and it will last for a few days. xx


----------



## Indian Maa

LaRockera said:


> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> Hi, could somebody tell me, if its normal to have heavy pressure on cervix/ lower abdom due to growth of baby?
> 
> I think it is, hon, at this stage in pregnancy. I think I had something similar, in fact, even felt pinching sensations and thought it was coming from my cervix. I called my doctor and his midwife told me it's just uterus growing and it will last for a few days. xxClick to expand...

Thank you la... :hugs: 
Its amazing that you are ready with all possible help... I took appointment for tomorrow.... Still getting upset if its sonething wrong....love, s


----------



## LaRockera

Indian Maa said:


> Thank you la... :hugs:
> Its amazing that you are ready with all possible help... I took appointment for tomorrow.... Still getting upset if its sonething wrong....love, s

Thank you, this is a lovely thing to say.

I am only trying to be as helpful as people have been to me here, and you're already doing the same.

I'm sure it'll all be fine, but I know from my own experience that you cannot help worrying. I'm sending positive thoughts your way.

PS. I've been experiencing mild cramping throughout my whole pregnancy, and have some this week too. If someone asks me personally, I'd say cramping never really stops. :shrug: I get it from time to time, and I've also noticed I'm getting some every time of the month I would have my period.

:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## priyanka

lizziedripping said:


> Heychickie is right, but also just to add that the stitch can and does add an overall tension to a weak cervix and can sometimes prevent it from shortening or funneling. I didn't funnel or shorten at all until 25wks and bearing in mind I was the size and carryign the weight of a 30wk singleton pregnancy, the stitch really had had this effect on my extremely floppy, atonal cervix ;) xxx

Lizzie dear, I know your story from previous pages. But funelling with weight of twins & that also at 25w is understandable. But in my Case, open upto stitch with only singleton weight & that too at 20w is what is horrifying me & giving me sleepless nights, taking away my hopes literally.


----------



## priyanka

I think its too early to be open upto stitch for my singleton 20w !!! How will I reach 36w if not 38 or 40 !!!


----------



## P_anxious

Hi priyanka .. Do try not to stress I am sure tht only mks it worse... Take it easy for some more weeks ... 4 weeks more and u r almost thr ....
I don't think funneling to stitch is a big issue frm why I hv read here ... As long as the remaining part is closed .. Hoping for the best for u


----------



## DueSeptember

*Whoever originally wrote this thread I had the same diagnosis as her Cin3 and had to have a LEEP Done in September...I wonder when a good time is to TTC again...*


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Ladies,

Amy- so glad you've got your stitch, you seem a bit more upbeat this time, I hope having the stitch has eased some of the worry. Good luck and keep resting :hugs:

La Rockera- sorry I missed your question a few days ago, it's the usual excuse of a hectic life, but I'm glad you got a quick response from Lizzie. Good luck with your scan, all will be great, sounds like your stitch is holding tight. Let us know how your scan goes.

Pardalis- I am convinced bedrest does work, you have just proved it. Stay in hospital for as long as you feel confident, don't let them send you home too early.

Heychickie- you are a hero, and I am so pleased that all is ticking along nicely. I also often think of Grayson and your bravery, you are in my thoughts and I wish you a wonderful outcome :hugs:

MA- I read your post last night, but I was unable to put a sentence together, I was so shocked. Your cousin and her precious lo are in my thoughts and I am willing her to overcome this start. You know how I feel about labour and what an advocate I am of c-sections. Oliver was an emergency section after a failed ventouse, we came within a whisker of tragedy, and I wound up with an ic. My biggest fear now is that Oliver and Bella will have a delayed ill effect of their traumatic births. Please let us know if we can help in anyway, I feel like travelling over there right now xxxx:hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

HelenGee said:


> La Rockera- sorry I missed your question a few days ago, it's the usual excuse of a hectic life, but I'm glad you got a quick response from Lizzie. Good luck with your scan, all will be great, sounds like your stitch is holding tight. Let us know how your scan goes.

Oh, please. You've answered a million of my questions already, and saved my arse with the triage/MUMS advice. You've done more than enough for me, and there are plenty of ladies here that need advice and feel the same agony. Now with the baby, I'm not even the centre of my own world anymore, let alone this thread's. :haha:

Still, thank you so much. Again.:hugs:


----------



## ekt

priyanka said:


> I think its too early to be open upto stitch for my singleton 20w !!! How will I reach 36w if not 38 or 40 !!!

I understand your concern entirely! I'm 21 weeks 5 days and have the same concerns. I specifically said to my doctor "What happens if I shorten/funnel to the stitch?" He told me that it wouldn't be cause for alarm, but he would keep an eye on things to make sure the stitch is holding strong as to avoid the stitch tearing through my cervix. He assured me that the reason for the stitch is to keep my cervix from opening all the way- top to bottom. My dr is extremely aggressive, so if he's not worried, neither am I. I have TVU every two weeks to measure my CL and check for funneling. I've been on progesterone and baby aspirin since my first appointment at 8 weeks- so he's not messing around. I hope that helps you feel a bit better. I'm not sure if you are on bedrest or not, but if not, I would take it easy as much as you can. Also, you could talk to your dr about using a pessary. I had one w/ my last pregnancy- and no stitch- and my cervix actually grew. I was on bedrest too though; not flat on my back bedrest, but I didn't work/do housework/drive/etc. The purpose of a pessary is for bladder control in older ladies, but in pregnant woman, it helps to keep the pressure of the uterus off of the cervix. Good luck!


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadi87 said:


> Hi I posted here last month and it seems I just got lost in the posts. I'm going in for my stitch next week.. I've been getting night terrors about going into labour and then being flipped on my head... This is normal right? I'm petrified out of my wits I hate going in for surgery but prepared surgery is doing my head in. :/
> I have questions if anyone has the answer that would be nice.
> 
> Can I do uterine strengthing exercises since I'm having bad problems now with my bladder constantly leaking
> Can I go swimming after my healing period
> I know I can't do much but those I'm just curious and dr google has no answers I can find for preventative stitches.
> 
> Thanks....

Hi Jadi, and sorry your post got last in the thread - there has been a sudden influx of new ladies and the thread moves so quickly on a daily basis that this has been happening alot lately. I recommend now that you address your post to specific people here with experience, then they can spot you more easily and answer your questions with more detail ;)

Anyhoo - please don't worry about having the stitch placed. It is relatively painless and usually very succesful hun. I would personally avoid pelvic strengthening excercises at the moment. Your bladder issues will likely get worse during the pregnancy anyway, and any benefits of doing them will be outweighed by the pressure and weight of the growing baby pressing down on your bladder.

I personally avoided swimming after the stitch, but in theory it is ok if the bleeding has stopped and your cervix is nice and closed. Hope that helps, and remember if you need anything at all, or any specific ladies to answer specific quesitons then put their name at the top of your post :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

priyanka said:


> Hey friends, can anyone shed some light of possible...my cervix was 4.2cm on stitch day @ 12w3d. But went down drastically to [email protected] TAU despite The stitch & bedrest . Isnt it worrysome-where did I go wrong? Why it reduced so much? Why didn't stitch Help prevent reduction? Now I'm 23w6d but the only next measurement is at 28w again TAU.

Hi Priya hun :hugs: This is a really difficult question to answer, but please understand you did nothing wrong. Every lady is different, with a very different set of issues and reasons for cervial incompetence. There are some for whom the stitch creates an overall tension and prevents it opening at all, and there are others for whom it is the only thing holding in the baby and they dilate right through it at 20wks. The stitch doesn't automatically prevent funneling, dilation or shortening, but it usually stops the cervix from opening completely. 

My consultant was convinced I would dilate to the stitch from 16wks with the twins because my cervix was so 'floppy' when she put it in at 12wks. It was long and closed, but had no tone and was the weakest she had ever seen. In reality however I funneled only at 25wks onwards and not by much - she has no explanation for this, especially since my cervix was supporting the weight of two babies and two bags of water. Like heychickie, it is thought that I have cervix which needs some support and strength, but is essentially ok. Mine was torn during the difficult labour of my first child, but had previously been fine and had carried my first child to term. If you have had cervical surgery, or start out with a short cervix, then the circumstances are very different and the stitch is essentially doing a different 'job' as it were. 

Also, as I said above the stitch does sometimes help to re create the overall tension that an iincompetent cervix lacks. It prevents it from 'misbehaving' from the outset. In other ladies it is the only thing holding their baby in until they reach term! No one knows for certain why it has such mixed results from one woman to another, but this is likely related to the original condition of the cervix, and the reasons for its incompetence.

At 24wks the threat of IC does not pass overnight, but from that point the baby gets larger, and moves up and away from the cervix and into the abdomen and is supported my the hips. This takes a strain off the cervix, and at the same time the baby is too big to easily bulge through any funneling that might be there. Reducing all these added elements can make all the difference and massively decrease the threat. (Sorry if I didn't explain this properly before ;))

In your case hun, your cervix is behaving exactly as expected. It has funneled and shortened, but the stitch is currently preventing any further changes. No one can say why it has done this earlier rather than later, but in some senses it doesn't matter if it happens at 18wks, or 24wks (except of course to cause you untold stress :(), the stitch can and does deal with it. I feel so sorry that you are suffering such stress at the moment - it's bad enough having a stitch when everything runs smoothly, but to have added complication and worry must be so tough :hugs:

Rest assured that you are doing everything right hun, and so far the stitch is holding it together. You did open to the stitch at 20wks with a singleton, but this is normal in IC ladies. Some don't, but most do. Some ladies actually dilate right through the stitch and have no closed cervix left at all hun. These are all possible outcomes across a broad spectrum for ladies with IC. Funneling can begin as early as 16wks, and often does. That's the reason for placing the stitch as early as 12wks. Your cervix is obviously incompetent, and this has now been proven, but it is the reason you have a stitch which IS doing its job my sweet. The condition of your cervix will matter less by 28wks, because by then if it has remained the same, then it is likely to do so until 32wks and beyond, and you CAN make it to 38wks. 

I never believed it possible to get to term with the twins, and tho my cervix didn't change until 25wks, it changed nonetheless. Yours funneled at 20wks, mine at 25wks but this is irrelevent. If the stitch is going to work, it will work at 16wks, 20wks or 25wks if it needs to :)

Hope that has helped, I'm not sure I've been clear enough - it's late, I'm tired and prone to rambling lol xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Helen! :hugs:

Thank you for the sweet comment. We found out that the seizures have stopped and the bleeding to the brain is now minimal. This was because of the force of the suction the Dr. used to try to get the baby out. She has e-coli from what I'm guessing is ingesting the maconium because my cousin was pushing for hours and hours before they decided to flush it. This hole situation wreaks negligence. I'm trying to encourage her to file for suit. Someone should pay for the bills and this is a young couple. Right now I'm gathering people to make meals throughout the next few weeks to help lighten their burden. The expense for parking alone is crazy. :wacko:

The good news is they don't see major trauma to the brain. Time will tell about developmental issues though. Still figuring a month in NICU for now. She's adorable though!


----------



## vaali

So here i am.. back after my TVU last evening.. well, not so good & its back to square one with 1.1cm(27w) from 1.3cm before 2 weeks(25w):shrug::shrug:.. which basically means the stitch is like God's tight fist holding the membranes funneling right through the incompetent cervix & the head of the bub supported right on the cervix:kiss: what else can i say?

I dont want to be ranting or crying about my whole body ache for the past couple of days which i guess is due to the 5+ weeks of bed rest since cerclage & my muscle all floppy due to lack of exercise:nope::nope: so i decided i aint gonna be just lying down like a sack all day & start moving my muscles minimally since im convinced my cervix is not gonna pickup on its length anymore & also not to be going for frequent TVUs ('no point in it'- my radiologist too said that yesterday!:shrug:)

All i can do now is pray the Almighty to bake the bub inside as much as the stitch can hold till its right time for the baby to pop healthy into this planet & lead its happy life..:kiss::kiss:


----------



## apsara.m

vaali.. i also feel the same. some light walking inside the house will benefit me also. i take one hour rest and walks for 5-10 minutes. sitting makes me brown spotting so i am avoiding it as much as possible
i had taken hcg shots from the day pregnancy is conformed to 13 weeks for every week. i am also taking naturojest inj(progesterone) twice a week. with a preventive stitch placed at 16 weeks. so far apart from on and off brown spotting and abdominal pressures and GD i am overall fine. 25w+2days my mother is staying with us so i don't have to do house works.
priyanka take care don't blame yourself as lizzie explained it the stitch will hold the baby as it is placed for that purpose. i know it will make us worry till we hold our little ones in our hands.
MA iam so relieved that seizures are minimal and baby is doing fine.


----------



## apsara.m

and also my consultant didn't measure my cervical length every two weeks she told me it is 2.5 cm in 16 weeks and 22 weeks. so i hope no shortaning


----------



## priyanka

P_anxious, Lizzie, Ekt
thanks a ton for sharing your experiences & knowledge....its really invaluable


----------



## priyanka

vaali said:


> So here i am.. back after my TVU last evening.. well, not so good & its back to square one with 1.1cm(27w) from 1.3cm before 2 weeks(25w):shrug::shrug:.. which basically means the stitch is like God's tight fist holding the membranes funneling right through the incompetent cervix & the head of the bub supported right on the cervix:kiss: what else can i say

Hey sweets....dont be so upset with just 5+ wks bedrest...most of us on this forum (example me) have been on bedrest 12+ wks.....Even after this i expect to be like this another 12+ wks till i reach 36+wks atleast....trust me its difficult but worth it. Yeah no harm in 10 min walking as you want, but dont think that your length cant grow anymore !!! Just think it was just 3mm at one point you said. And you're almost there- 27/28wks & you have passed the most tough part already.
I know how we all feel like ranting many times, and its ok if you also want to talk about your fears. This forum is the greatest place, everyone understands & prays for you as well.
Yeah most docs stop/reduce CL checks after 28wks i guess.....as you say "no point"....your bub is already safe dear to com happ in this world- my doc says almost 100% healthy survival rate after i reach 28wks


----------



## priyanka

ekt said:


> I specifically said to my doctor "What happens if I shorten/funnel to the stitch?" He told me that it wouldn't be cause for alarm, I have TVU every two weeks to measure my CL and check for funneling. I've been on progesterone and baby aspirin since my first appointment at 8 weeks- I'm not sure if you are on bedrest or not, but if not, I would take it easy as much as you can. Also, you could talk to your dr about using a pessary. Good luck!

thanks buddy, yes i am on bedrest since 12w when i got my stitch..only allowed toilet & shower visits. And i am on oral progestrone 200mg day, 200 mg night....they dont give passaries in India.....but i have always been worried that my doc never did any TVU- not before, not after the stitch, not in future also. She says she wont put anything in there to cause infection untill and unless i show any symptoms that its absolutely essential. I only had abdominal U/S at 12w, then 20w, and now will have it at 28w. and she says after 28wks its almost 100% healthy survival rate for babies, so no need of any u/s after that also. 
She has not even swabbed me ever for any infections...she says everything is fine in your urine/blood tests, no symptoms, so dont worry.
I asked her for steriod shots for babies' lungs but she said they can be given only once and they work for only one week. They are given only if labour is imminent in the coming week. In my case she wont exhaust them now at 24w as i have no such symptoms, she better save it for futute if god forbid i show any signs for labour.
I try to trust her treatment, judgement & experience as she is the best known in the town, but still feel worried as other women get TVU every 2 wks.


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Cerclage mommies, I hope everyone is doing well despite the stress of wondering if the stitch will hold. I am really trying to enjoy the last 10 weeks of this. I think I worried for most of the pregnancy its time to relax a little. Lizzie and the rest of you have given me hope of a happy ending.

Congrats Priyanka on viability! That is a great accomplishment for mommies with IC.


----------



## priyanka

Truthbtold- dear I haven't reached viability (28w) yet. I'm only 24w. Last time I lost my baby girl @24w+2d. ..I haven't even crossed that yet. I'm too scared still another 4 wks atleast.


----------



## truthbtold

Priyanka, Im sorry I assumed 24 weeks was viabilty everywhere, in the US thats viabilty.


----------



## LaRockera

truthbtold said:


> Priyanka, Im sorry I assumed 24 weeks was viabilty everywhere, in the US thats viabilty.

Yeah, in the UK too, but I think heychickie explained it better in her post a few pages back. 

:flower:


----------



## priyanka

truthbtold said:


> Priyanka, Im sorry I assumed 24 weeks was viabilty everywhere, in the US thats viabilty.

You're very right dear. Medically 24w they say is viablity, but I just meant in my case it wasn't so last time, so I'm assuming it 28w for myself this time as per my doc's opinion too. But trust me dear it felt wonderful that you cared to read my post & congratulate me. Thanks for your kindness, I'm stupid & scared, please don't get me wrong :-(


----------



## truthbtold

I understand that some peoples goals are higher weeks due to there experience, my situation made 24 weeks my first goal, it was hard to sit in that hospital and hear doctors say they wouldnt do anything to save my little girl because I wasnt 24 weeks. My next goal was 30 weeks now I feel like I can relax a little and actually do a little shopping lol. The next four weeks will fly by for you. from 24 to 30 has went pretty fast.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi, hope you're all well. 

MA- I'm glad the brain bleed has reduced, hopefully she will work her way through the ecoli:hugs: a friend of mine had a traumatic delivery with a ventouse. Her son is now a healthy 9 year-old. There have been some issues, at birth his head was damaged and his nose was flattened across his face :nope: he has very mild hemiplaegia on one side of his body. However, her family really pulled together and all trained themselves in the specialist physiotherapy he needed from birth. She had to go back to work 9 months after his birth, but her Mum took care of lo whilst she was working and they all did the intensive physiotherapy routines with him. Her son recently had a physical check, he will need an operation to repair a twisted septum when he reaches adulthood, but the hemiplaegia is mild, thanks to the expert physio he received from birth. Fingers crossed time will heal, but your support will mean a great deal. I remember my friend saying that she felt sick at the thought of filing a negligence suit, that she couldn't channel her energy that way. Her family supported her with this too, accompanied her to meetings, spoke up for her when she couldn't take any more. She didn't receive any money, but did receive an apology, which she said she really needed. Take care of yourself and little Amelia :hugs::hugs:

Priyanka- you are doing so well to reach 24 weeks, I know it's not the best statistics yet, but it's the first goalpost for ic, if everything has been calm so far, it usually means that the stitch will hold and do its job til term. Keep your chin up and know that you are in our thoughts. :hugs: ps I didn't have fortnightly tvu's either, only one that I booked privately at 29 weeks. Doctors differ in their views on these, I think your doctor has your best interests at heart when she does not want to interfere whilst all seesms to be holding up. Sounds like you have a great doctor, some can't wait to satisfy their own curiousity and interfere with a stitch.:hugs:

Susannah- I don't know if I replied to you, I dreamt I did, but can't remember if that actually happened or not! Par for the course at the mo, sorry! I couldn't believe it when I read about the ecoli, you poor family. I hope you're all on the mend, take care of yourself and gorgeous Charlie xx:hugs:
I hope all our babies (and cervixes!) are behaving. Take care and keep resting!


----------



## priyanka

Truthbtold- I hope so too, I'm so fed up of bedrest & worrying.....thanks for your good wishes hon.....hope to see everyone here get their bubs safe in their arms....all of us deserve it after doing such hard work !! Congrats to you too on reaching your second milestone of 30w.


----------



## LaRockera

truthbtold said:


> I understand that some peoples goals are higher weeks due to there experience, my situation made 24 weeks my first goal, it was hard to sit in that hospital and hear doctors say they wouldnt do anything to save my little girl because I wasnt 24 weeks. My next goal was 30 weeks now I feel like I can relax a little and actually do a little shopping lol. The next four weeks will fly by for you. from 24 to 30 has went pretty fast.

24 weeks is my first goal too, and time seems to go by sooo slowly. 

In fact, I'm so aware of this timeframe I've even broken it down to shorter goals: 24, then 26, 28 and then freedom. Or that's what I'm saying now.


----------



## priyanka

LaRockera said:


> 24 weeks is my first goal too, and time seems to go by sooo slowly.
> 
> In fact, I'm so aware of this timeframe I've even broken it down to shorter goals: 24, then 26, 28 and then freedom. Or that's what I'm saying now.

Congrats & relax honey coz your cervix is behaving to take you full term better than all of us here. If I had CL stats like yours, i'd have only one 1st & last goal of 36w without any worries


----------



## truthbtold

Weeks seem to go by fast since im still at work but the overall process seems to be going slow. Hoping the holidays push it along a little faster.


----------



## LaRockera

priyanka said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> 24 weeks is my first goal too, and time seems to go by sooo slowly.
> 
> In fact, I'm so aware of this timeframe I've even broken it down to shorter goals: 24, then 26, 28 and then freedom. Or that's what I'm saying now.
> 
> Congrats & relax honey coz your cervix is behaving to take you full term better than all of us here. If I had CL stats like yours, i'd have only one 1st & last goal of 36w without any worriesClick to expand...

Thank you babe, but you see, my paranoia knows no frontiers.

See apart from the cervix I'm worry when I have too much discharge (I'm experiencing one of those moments right now), when I don't feel the baby move and the list is endless. :dohh:

I've been like this since the beginning of my pregnancy. Had so many ultrasounds already. I think it's probably because it took us about 13 months to get her and finally did by IUI. :shrug:


----------



## HelenGee

LaRockera said:


> priyanka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> 24 weeks is my first goal too, and time seems to go by sooo slowly.
> 
> In fact, I'm so aware of this timeframe I've even broken it down to shorter goals: 24, then 26, 28 and then freedom. Or that's what I'm saying now.
> 
> Congrats & relax honey coz your cervix is behaving to take you full term better than all of us here. If I had CL stats like yours, i'd have only one 1st & last goal of 36w without any worries Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you babe, but you see, my paranoia knows no frontiers.
> 
> See apart from the cervix I'm worry when I have too much discharge (I'm
> experiencing one of those moments right now), when I don't feel the baby move and the list is endless. :dohh:
> 
> I've been like this since the beginning of my pregnancy. Had so many
> ultrasounds already. I think it's probably because it took us about 13 months to get her and finally did by IUI. :shrug:Click to expand...


Oh my sweet, you sound just like me, I stressed from the moment I found out I was pregnant. On bedrest, my goals, were 1 week post stitch, then 2 weeks (23 weeks!) then 24 weeks, 26, 28....by this point you'd think I would have relaxed a little....but oh no! Then it was 32, 34, 37... I wasn't happy until I reached term as all I could think was that it would be so much easier for lo. Then I got to 38 weeks and stressed about the birth (although I had section planned). Every week I worried about discharge, it became an obsession. I also had my own Doppler just to listen to her heartbeat, which I did 2 or 3 times a day. I felt that the ic meant I had lost control of my pregnancy and that I needed to regain some of that (just went a little OTT!). They caught your cervix before it had chance to change at all, your stitch is holding and your cl is great (mine at 20 weeks was 13mm, then 35mm at 29 weeks with stitch, bedrest and progesterone.) You are doing fabulously x


----------



## LaRockera

Helen, you're an absolute angel, thank you SO much for these words! :hugs:

Sometimes I feel as if my brain is looking for something to worry about. :wacko: Like, one minute I worry about discharge and then I know it's just discharge so I move to a new level of paranoia and focus on not feeling the baby kick (although I know I have an anterior placenta), and then it's a cold, and then it's back to discharge again.

And I always go to sleep and never wake up soaking or stand up to go to the loo and feel anything trickling, but as soon as the wetness is there I start panicking once again.

It's crazy. I hope to make it through this pregnancy sane. :dohh:


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Weeks seem to go by fast since im still at work but the overall process seems to be going slow. Hoping the holidays push it along a little faster.

I feel the same way about the holidays... the way I see it, it will be Thanksgiving in no time... then in the blink of an eye Christmas will be there. 

My next milestone is 28 weeks, I still can't believe that i'm at 26 weeks, this is the first time in 10 years that i've been here.... i told my husband we must celebrate. 

.... CONGRATS on getting to your milestone, and finally being able to relax.


----------



## vaali

So.. it was my consultation with OBGY yesterday (i had scan done with my radiologist the previous day & obgy was stuck in a surgery). She asked me to try push some 4 more weeks after which the survival is a guarantee & complications if any occur would be manageable. She also said cerclage, bed rest whatever we do is all theoretical & we only hope everything to do its part to hold the baby in place:shrug:. So i asked her about progesterone again & she added oral progesterone 200mg once daily to the uterine relaxant that im taking already.

Though i wasn't much into TVU again, she wanted me to do one in another couple of weeks just to be one the safer side:wacko:.. so i got my next appointment at 29 weeks.

My back pain has gotten only worse by the day & im needing some physical help to make me even sit up on the bed](*,). Doc was puzzled.. couldnt gimme a reason for it:nope: & just gave me a double dose paracetamol. I feel like my whole back has gonna into a kinda spasm & im in severe pain whatsoever the reason could be:cry::cry:..


----------



## Jadi87

Thanks ladies for the responses back earlier. I talked to my doc about my bladder and all I can do is wear pads that help me with my leakage. :/
They are still unsure on swimming.. I gave 4 days to go now I got to see my little one today.. It made things better. :)


----------



## priyanka

garrickbaby said:


> My next milestone is 28 weeks, I still can't believe that i'm at 26 weeks, this is the first time in 10 years that i've been here.... i told my husband we must celebrate.

Wow !!! heartiest congratulations dear....you sure must feel so proud and excited !!! now all milestones will be cake-walk as you have passed the most crucial time :happydance:


----------



## priyanka

vaali said:


> My back pain has gotten only worse by the day & im needing some physical help to make me even sit up on the bed](*,). Doc was puzzled.. couldnt gimme a reason for it:nope: & just gave me a double dose paracetamol. I feel like my whole back has gonna into a kinda spasm & im in severe pain whatsoever the reason could be:cry::cry:..

Vaali- did you ask your doc about walking 10 min or so as you were thinking ? I think that back-soreness is because of continuos lying down, especially with feet high....i suggest you also try lying down with normal foot-height. Remove the bricks/books/pillows kept under your bed or feet for atleast 2-3 days....i'm sure it'll get little better if not perfect for your back. I tried same thing once in between as i have been on bed 12+ weeks now.


----------



## vaali

Right Priya.. i realized that & i removed one of the stones already last night (just didnt want to over do it & remove both at the same time since i got one more week to reach the firat 28W goal). I had two of them 2&half inches each. I did ask her about moving around & she asked me to keep it minimally.. as she was more concerned in pushing till the next 32W goal..


----------



## x-amy-x

Is it normal to have funny coloured discharge orangy/pinky think its just blood?? Had my cerclage on sunday and am on antibiotics. Just wondering if this discharge is all normal and does it stop? 
xx


----------



## LaRockera

x-amy-x said:


> Is it normal to have funny coloured discharge orangy/pinky think its just blood?? Had my cerclage on sunday and am on antibiotics. Just wondering if this discharge is all normal and does it stop?
> xx

I had some bleeding for about three-four days after my cerclage, which eventually turned to discharge and faded away.

Orange is normal pregnancy discharge too, at least in my experience. :thumbup:


----------



## x-amy-x

Im used to bleeding... i bled quite a large amount after my stitch in the first 24 hours. Now its orangy, never had it before xx


----------



## LaRockera

x-amy-x said:


> Im used to bleeding... i bled quite a large amount after my stitch in the first 24 hours. Now its orangy, never had it before xx

Sounds normal to me- I've frequently had orangy discharge and my MW said it's normal. But do call yours, as I'm not a medical professional. 

Also, try to increase your liquid intake- very important now that you have your stitch in anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## cyn3angels

hi girls! had a little scare yesterday that ended me in the hospital....wanted your thought/advise/knowledge. Had some stomach pains, thought it was just gas but went in to check it out. Turns out I was having contactions and funneled to the stitch, still have1.8 under. Anyway they put me on procardia and stopped most of the contractions....and they gave me betamethasone for babys lungs...just in case (i am 23w 3d)...they want me to stay on the procardia for I guess until I deliver...anyone on it or has been on it? Also now I am going to have to get more serious with bedrest...how do you ladies lay most of the time? I like to lay on my back with a few pillows, but not sure thats safe. Suggestions? Like many of you looking forward to 24...then 26 and breathing good at 28....Good Luck everyone and thanks in advance!


----------



## garrickbaby

cyn3angels said:


> hi girls! had a little scare yesterday that ended me in the hospital....wanted your thought/advise/knowledge. Had some stomach pains, thought it was just gas but went in to check it out. Turns out I was having contactions and funneled to the stitch, still have1.8 under. Anyway they put me on procardia and stopped most of the contractions....and they gave me betamethasone for babys lungs...just in case (i am 23w 3d)...they want me to stay on the procardia for I guess until I deliver...anyone on it or has been on it? Also now I am going to have to get more serious with bedrest...how do you ladies lay most of the time? I like to lay on my back with a few pillows, but not sure thats safe. Suggestions? Like many of you looking forward to 24...then 26 and breathing good at 28....Good Luck everyone and thanks in advance!

I've been on bedrest since 13 weeks and I lay on either sides. My girl lays on the left side so its not that comfortable for me to lay on that side sometimes. I don't sleep on an incline or anything just sometimes with a pillow between my legs for comfort. Good luck and stay in bed.


----------



## truthbtold

With bedrest the hip pain gets so bad you have to rotate sides.


----------



## apsara.m

x-amy-x i still get stingy black coloured discharge on and off and my doc told me it is okey (i had my cerclage at 16weeks and now im 25+3weeks) so far two scans shows all is well with bubba. 
cyn-3angels take care try to change positions. my doc told me not to lie on your back constantly try to lie on either sides. good luck


----------



## mum2rugrats

just flying through to announce the birth of my stitch success. My beautiful little Alfie arrived at 5:20am this morning after in the end been 12 days overdue! the stitch had been out 4 weeks. I went in yesterday morning to be induced as labour did not start on own, had first pessary at 11:30am no joy then had second lot at 22:15 pm last night and was told id be reassed in morning as they wasnt doing anything. Around 2am i started to get uncomfortable pains but nothing major 2:30am i lost some fluid, i begged them to check me at around 4am as pain was getting intense i had only got to 3cm i then called them back to room as i thought i needed to push which the midwife didnt believe so i tried to go for a number two before she checked me because i thought i might be confusing the two, on the toilet i then started bearing down and before i knew there was head in between my legs, Alfie was born right after, they wrote down i was in labour 35 mins i couldnt believe it. He weighhed 7lbs 6oz and along with his bros he rocks my world!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0359.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 12









DSCF0351.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations! he's gorgeous xx


----------



## priyanka

Heartiest congratulations & all the best dear. He's Lovely. God bless.


----------



## LaRockera

Congratulations, well done to you, honey. :flower:


----------



## truthbtold

Mum2rugrats that is a great birth story..why do nurses always think we cant tell the difference between a poo and pressure lol. He is such a handsome guy. Congrats.

AFM, Braxton hicks have been kicking my butt off and on all weekend. Kinda painful but I dont think there the real deal. I wont be surprised if I go to the doctor friday and my cervix is shorter. This is suppose to be my last cervical length check.


----------



## cyn3angels

Mum- congrats!


----------



## HelenGee

Mum2rugrats- huge congratulations! Alfie is gorgeous and you should be so proud of yourself. Well done! Wishing you a lovely time with your new addition xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Awww, Mum2 Alfie is beautiful! Congratulations to you all - 12 days over eh? Whoever would have thought it ;) Wonderful success story, and I hope it gives everyone else here hope. Take care of you and lo :hugs:


----------



## vaali

Wow! another success story of a IC mom:happydance:... congrats mum2rugrats!!:flower: awwww.. Alfie is soooo gorgeous!:hugs:


----------



## garrickbaby

Congratulations Mum2- He's such a beautiful, peaceful baby.

Truth- fingers crossed that you haven't shortened... Good luck with those BH contractions.... drink lots of water. I had 2 around 21 weeks and i'm not looking forward to when they start back up. 

AFM- my doc have me going in for cervical length measuring now ever 2 weeks, but i'm still measuring almost 4. So, i'm not worried about that though, I just figured its a change to see my little girl. At my last appointment at 26 weeks, she was already 2.2lbs.


----------



## apsara.m

congrats mum2rugrats!!........... it gives high hopes to all of us that we will be able to carry our babies to full term


----------



## mich1365

Mom2Rugrats..Alphi is so precious!!!
MA- That story about your cousin is so disturbing. I hope the little one is improving. No wonder you are beside yourself.
HeyChickie! This is such happy news to read! You are so deserving of this,that is for sure.
Helen...Saw your post about the holiday display. We are still going through it together...a year later. This fall has been SO emotional. Every day the weather has brought back the bedrest period of exactly one year ago, and every time I look at our healthy son I am hyper aware of my good fortune. Its been super emotional and like you said, it just comes now because last year we had to be so strong. I feel like for everyone else, my husband, my family, it is long over. But for me it is certainly still with me and no one could understand that but someone who has lived it. I still feel I am trying to make up lost time to my toddler and still mourning time lost with him. And he is still having separation anxiety issues that started with my 3 weeks in the hospital last year. It makes me sad because before that he was so securely attached. 
Anyway, life with two and a travelling husband mean I dont read what is going on in the world or on this forum enough anymore. SO happy to read so much good news tonight!
xo
Michelle


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mum2, Alfie is absolutely GORGEOUS! :happydance: WTG!


As for my cousins baby, she's off the respirator and the g-tube for feeding is out. SHE however was rushed to emergency room with an infection from the birth. Hopefully all this will be over soon and baby will be with her mommy.


----------



## kateqpr

Hello

I haven't been on here for a while! I have IC and in my last pregnancy, after lots of cervical scans, finally had a stitch placed at 18 weeks, then after months of bed rest, gave birth at 38 weeks to Poppy - now a bouncy noisy two year old.

I'm now pregnant again, and am 16 + 4. I have been monitored again, and was hoping to have a stitch placed again this week BUT things have not gone smoothly. I've been having spotting / light bleeds throughout the pregnancy, at 7, 9, 12, and again this weekend at 16 weeks. It's red blood that lasts just for about 15 mins or so, but totally terrifies me. Spent yesterday at my hospital getting a cervical length scan, which showed i'm down to 2cm, but because they don't know the cause of the bleeding (placenta is fine, no polyps etc) they won;t place a stitch at this point, just in case my body is trying to miscarry or something. 

I am now so anxious and scared. I'm off to St Thomas's in London tomorrow to see a brilliant consultant who placed my stitch last year and leads the research on IC, but i am now thrown by the fact that they may not put a stitch in, and that this bleeding, though light, could be an awful sign of something going wrong. 

So, a couple of questions - has anyone had any treatment for IC other than a stitich (ie hormone pessaries etc?). Also, has anyone had this recurring spotting too with their IC? 

Am spending the day on the sofa with my bum propped up today. I'm back to being too scared to move again, and i'm only bloody sixteen weeks!!!!

Thanks for reading - a bit of a vent i'm afraid!

Kate


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there! :hi: Not sure what the others will say but here is my opinion. I had 17P injections here in the states....basically a potent progesterone injection from wk 16 to 36. It was "technically" given to me for preterm labor after our loss. Progesterone injections have been known to work in conjunction with the stitch but I've heard that it does nothing to hold the length at all which is why we get the stitch. There are a couple women in here I believe who may beg to differ with me as I think they had ONLY the progesterone pessaries because they weren't given the stitch. I do not know their outcome but I'm sure Lizzie, Susanah or Helen would know.


----------



## x-amy-x

Kate - I know how you feel, the uncertainty and the Drs not being sure whether or not to do anything.

Ive lost 3 babys to 'suspected' IC but they never actually did anything until this pregnancy. I was admitted to hospital at 17 + 6 with a heavy PV bleed and they wouldnt even think about putting a stitch in while i was bleeding. They examined me and I was 1-2 cms dilated. They put me up on the ward for rest and thankfully after a day I stopped bleeding. They waited a few days longer to make sure it had stopped and to see if my cervix would close of its own accord. After 5 days of being in hospital they finally placed the stitch at 18 + 4. Here I am a week or so later, and further in my pregnancy than i was for my last pregnancy and also my 1st loss. So it seems to be working fingers X'ed.

Hope you the bleeding settles and you get your stitch. If they keep saying no and you think you should have it then press for it. 

:hugs:


----------



## Indian Maa

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi there! :hi: Not sure what the others will say but here is my opinion. I had 17P injections here in the states....basically a potent progesterone injection from wk 16 to 36. It was "technically" given to me for preterm labor after our loss. Progesterone injections have been known to work in conjunction with the stitch but I've heard that it does nothing to hold the length at all which is why we get the stitch. There are a couple women in here I believe who may beg to differ with me as I think they had ONLY the progesterone pessaries because they weren't given the stitch. I do not know their outcome but I'm sure Lizzie, Susanah or Helen would know.

Hello, i took liberty to answer this, though i am not as experienced as others are...

My past loss wasnt due to incompetent cervix. I miscarried in 7 weeks... This time by 14 weeks we found out that i am dilating... Also little bit effacing... Since the dilation was less than 1 cm and cervix length was more than 2 cm even after effacement, thay refused to give me a stitch... I started p17 shots at 14 weeks... Limited my activity also, though i am still working.... The length is back to whats normal and what i had in the beginning .... Not sure if its p17 effect... My Dr referes to it always as something to stop preterm labour... But this medicine plus our efforts make it going... Hope you get me right...

I am not sure of your story... But i see from some another posts that you have been concerned abt this from last march 11. May be you are much ahead in pregnancy... Now that you dont have a stitch and that the bigger power in universe brought you to this stage, trust a lot that that you will carry till term.
Lots of love, s


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kate hun. I did have brown spotting with the twins, and what looked like some mucus plug from as early as 10wks. This continued until a major bleed at 11wks - bright red, and gushing. It stopped fairly quickly and faded to brown spotting again. I got the stitch at 12/13wks, after which the brown mucusy loss did stop for good. I am not certain that this loss was related to the IC, but I suspect it was. I wonder on standing if the weight of two did shorten and funnel my cervix even at that early stage and thus dislodge some plug. It's very difficult to say for certain however, since it is very common anyway to bleed with twins.

When my stitch went in, my cervix was long and closed, but it was very atonal - it should be firm like the tip of a nose at that stage in pregnancy. It freely admitted a large speculum and dilated to 3cms without effort. The doc could actually see the babies during the op!!!

In your case your cervix is still closed, albeit on the shorter side, which is the reason they aren't tying the bleed to it. As for progesterone, whilst it might not keep it closed, it has been shown to firm up the cervix (one of it's main jobs in pregnancy) and it is only later in pregnancy that this hormone naturally declines and the cervix softens in preperation for labour. It is worth asking if they will prescribe it, but also pushing them to commit to placing the stitch. 

You have proven IC, and in the absence of any evidence to suggest your baby is unhealthy and therefore about to miscarry (less likely at 16wks), then I'd say it's worth treating the IC asap. A very difficult situation I know because trying to get medics to listen sometimes is impossible!

Take care honey and let us know how things are going xxx


----------



## truthbtold

MA, I have to stay I think the 17p is holding my length at 2cm since week 24. I know people say it doesnt help length but if it prevents conractions then its kinda helping keep length since contractions can contribute to losing length.


----------



## LaRockera

Hello everyone.

I had really bad cramping last night to the point I had to take some spasm-relieving paracetamol which did nothing. Woke up in the morning, used my doppler, found baby, all good, but I still phoned triage.

Turns out I have some sort of bladder infection. :growlmad: 

They gave me something until the official results are back but now I'm back to my good old paranoia. Discharge has been out of control the last few days, constantly trickling, although at triage I was told it's not fluid, so fingers crossed they're right.

I'm now taking the anti-biotics and drinking buckets of water (will have to start eating buckets of yogurt too, as too scared of thrush), and hoping for the best. 

I know at my 20-week scan they didn't find anything in my urine, so whatever happened must have happened recently, which gives me hope there's still time to fight it.

Darn. 

At least my bubba's HB was @ 155, which was the great news of the day.

And KATE- I love many, many, many things here in the UK, but the NhS isn't really one of them. When I told them I had an elective cerclage @ 13 weeks they nearly implied my Greek doctor shouldn't have done it because I didn't have any losses before. You have to go to another country to be taken seriously about the cerclage, GRRRR!:growlmad:


----------



## x-amy-x

La Rockera - you deffo seem to have to fight to get cerclage here. IF... IF this stitch allows me to bring the baby home. I just hope my doctor feels bad for not doing it after my first lot. And not just him, all the other doctors in between :(


----------



## lizziedripping

Totally agreed Amy, this makes me so mad!!! Especially in your case when you have suffered so much heartache :( There seems to be a general refusal to acknowledge IC as the primary cause of mid trimester loss. I'm not sure if it's lack of confidence in stitch placement and efficacy, or an issue of cost - some Docs arguing it hasn't been proven as a cause, or the stitch an appropriate 'cure'. When will the message get through and women stop losing their babies needlessly!? 

MA - glad your family is doing better hun, and hoping lo goes from strength to strength now :hugs: xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Question to the cerclage graduates. Im getting really anxious now since its getting close to the time my cerclage comes out. My doctor said 36 or 37 weeks. I know the hospital does removals on friday mornings under spinal black. I think It will be between december 16th which is 36weeks and 3 days, or December 23rd which is 37 weeks 3 days. I would prefer December 16th, has anyone had there cerclage removed a few days past 37 weeks or is the norm 36 weeks. I just read a birth story where the women went into labor at 36 weeks cerclage still in place she said it was the worse pain ever.


----------



## LaRockera

x-amy-x said:


> La Rockera - you deffo seem to have to fight to get cerclage here. IF... IF this stitch allows me to bring the baby home. I just hope my doctor feels bad for not doing it after my first lot. And not just him, all the other doctors in between :(

Outrageous- how dare they? I get infuriated by the "logic" 'you need to have a loss before we check you'. Really? What is my baby, a wallet?

In my opinion it's not just like of professional ethics. It's also an outrageous lack of empathy.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

You will be taking this one home, though. :hugs:


----------



## P_anxious

Mum2 , Congrats!!! alfie is soooo cute...


----------



## HelenGee

Wow, so much going on, it's hard to keep up.

Mich, I've missed you! :hugs:Glad you're well and enjoying the hectic life:haha: You pinpointed it exactly when you wrote about still going through it, I still feel like I've walked out of a wreckage. I look at my 2 and just burst into tears with relief that they're ok. We're still having problems with Oliver and odd behaviour, some days he won't come near me and clings to his Dad (or worse the MIL!) and others he won't leave my side. The weather and changing seasons has brought it all flooding back too, just remembering how I felt this time last year, even the autumn tv schedule has brought back all the same series as last year. It just feels odd, and I feel strange and disconcerted walking around! Thanks for empathising, it makes me feel less strange! Good luck and wishing you a magical countdown to Christmas. :hugs:

Kate- my heart goes out to you, the bleeds are terrifying I know. :hugs:I had bleeds exactly as Lizzie described, minus the red gush. I didn't know I had ic at the time, but every week from about 8 weeks I had a brown, mucousy bleed. This lasted until about 13 weeks. I knew something was "wrong" as I felt awful pelvic pressure, however I had to pester doctors to take any notice, which they didn't. I eventually paid for a private internal scan with a consultant at 20 weeks, I was amazed I'd got that far. By this point I was down to 2cm, no funneling. I felt like the bleed was my cervix was giving out gradually, as the bleed happened every week, the day after I reached another week of pregnancy. I would badger and push for the stitch. I had no bleeding after the stitch apart from the expected amount from stitch placement. I also had cyclogest pessaries, along with bed rest and my cervix held good until removal at 35 weeks. The private consultant i saw was optimistic about cyclogest (progesterone) pessaries. Two ladies on this forum, in the first 10 pages or so went to 36 weeks with progesterone pessaries and bedrest, Mich and Mikayla's Mummy. I know that Mikayla's Mummy had a low-lying placenta and they refused her for a stitch. It's worth reading their posts/asking them for advice. They are both lovely ladies. Good luck and please let us know how you're going :hugs:

Amy- I am so pleased you have your stitch, I am constantly appalled at some health authority's wait and see approach. Once my ic was even suspected (that was a major battle) my hospital were really good at acting, especially my consultant who gave me a shirodkhar and progesterone. It sickens me that women needlessly lose their babies because of doctors scared to act on a notion. The benefits of the stitch outweigh the risks every time :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

MA- I hope your family get some respite soon and the new baby is soon home with her Mummy. Much love:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Truthb - I had my cerclage removed immediately after my section at 38wks 2days. If a section is scheduled my hospital don't remove stitches til then, otherwise with the twins it would have been removed routinely at 34wks. 

I was actually relieved that it was left in tbh because I feared that its removal might trigger labour because I was so big with the twins. This is of course less of an issue with one baby. I wouldn't worry about leaving it in until 37wks tho hun. My consultant told me that if I felt the beginnings of labour to hurry to the hospital, where it would be removed immediately x


----------



## vaali

kateqpr said:


> Hello
> 
> So, a couple of questions - has anyone had any treatment for IC other than a stitich (ie hormone pessaries etc?). Also, has anyone had this recurring spotting too with their IC?
> 
> Am spending the day on the sofa with my bum propped up today. I'm back to being too scared to move again, and i'm only bloody sixteen weeks!!!!
> 
> Thanks for reading - a bit of a vent i'm afraid!
> 
> Kate

Hi kate, glad the cerclage is in! my story goes this way & this happened in my last pregnancy (2010).. i was given progesterone from the very beginning of my pregnancy say like 6th week onwards, oral though.. around 9 weeks i bleed bright red for some 5 to 10 mins with clots in the end. Reason was found to be sub chorionic hge the next day on scans. I dont remember any spotting after that till 18th week when i spontaneously ruptured my membranes with torrential bleeding to no end with large clots..:shrug: & what happened after that is a sad history as most IC moms have had their own:cry:. So to me progesterone dint help me at all (ps: from my personal experience alone). My docs this time again never wanted to believe it was a typical IC mid trim m/c till they saw an alarming 3mm long cervix @ 22w scan & rushed me in for a cerclage:dohh:, but on the lighter side of it im glad they atleast put the stitch in at brim of hours before God forbid pprom could happen again:nope::nope:. Since then im put on uterine relaxant- isoxsuprine hydrochloride & bed rest alone.. no hormones whatsoever & i too dint bother about it since it gave me no hopes last time. Only during my last 27w f/u was i really worried & got all paranoid when my cervix was still measuring the same 1.1cm & asked my obgy to add the oral progesterone on my prescription which they did.

So as far as my personal experience goes only stitch & bedrest has made it possible this far through the pregnancy happydance: im 28weeks today:happydance:). Im really really hoping to take it till term though:hugs:- fingers crossed. Hope that was of a lil info to you.


----------



## priyanka

Vaali- congratulations On 28 wks. Wow !!! You must be so excited and so thankful to god also. How's the bubs kicking? Is it harder kicks now? And hows your back now?


----------



## vaali

priyanka said:


> Vaali- congratulations On 28 wks. Wow !!! You must be so excited and so thankful to god also. How's the bubs kicking? Is it harder kicks now? And hows your back now?

Yup priya! im excited today:winkwink: & cant stop thanking the Almighty.. im able to feel the bub's hiccups these these days:kiss:.. dont know how to describe it but feels kinda weird rhythmic movement much like our hiccups:wacko:.. also able to palpate bub's cute lil limbs which keeps moving all day:hugs:


----------



## vaali

Backache is still there, though not to the level of spasmodic ones like before. Its there constant & generalized.. trying liniments everyday with lil relief & sometimes paracetamol @ nights if it disturbs my sleep.


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you guys :hugs: nice to have people to talk to that i can relate to.. though id much rather we didnt relate to eachother in the NICEST way possible :(

Halfway day for me :)

How are you all keeping? xx


----------



## kateqpr

Hello all

thank you for your kind responses. Always good to know you're not alone in all this - pregnancy with IC is so lonely sometime as i think you can't truly understand the fear and anxiety it brings until you're there yourself. 

Anyway, had my consultant appointment today at Guys. They did a cervical length scan and it measured 2.9 - 3.2cm, so reasonable at this stage. I asked about the bleeding i've had and she said it could be down to damage on my cervix from my stitch last time, as she could see scar tissues quite obviously on the internal scan. She was more reassuring than the last doctor i saw, who reassured me that a miscarriage at this point is quite rare, the baby looks fine, placenta has moved up so not causing bleeding, and that bleeding, though not 'normal', is actually quite common. 
I'm having another CL scan next Wednesday, and am going to take it easy until then, lying down as much as i can. if my cervix shortens any more then i will push for the stitch. They will also start using the FFN test, plus giving me pessaries from next week, so i feel all my options are being covered, and i'm being given the attention i need! 

I am officially high maintenance at the moment! 

Good luck everyone else with this journey - may our pregnancies be long and boring!

Kate x


----------



## apsara.m

its good news kate... hope all will be well with our babies and they stick till term!! take care


----------



## mpg1502

Hi girls, well its a very long time since I've been on here but I thought I'd pop in to see what was going on and I can't believe this thread I started in 2010 is still going!

To all those of you whose babies have arrived safely, a huge CONGRATULATIONS and to those of you stil waiting, hang in there its amazing what can be done nowadays.

I can't believe my little munchkin is 2 weeks away from her 1st Birthday... where did all the time go? We are considering trying again, which is partly why I popped on here, because if we do then I expect I might have to go through all this again.

It is without doubt the most worrying time I"ve ever had but on the other hand it was worth every second of worry, pain and discomfort. 

If I had to give one bit of advice it would be rest, rest, rest. And don't be afraid to dash to the hospital or doctor whenever you need to. It is always best to check, never wait and worry. I firmly believe I should have made more fuss in the beginning and then I wouldn't have had to wait for an emergency stitch at 23 weeks (very very nearly after the horse (or rather baby!) had bolted. I was extremely lucky to save my baby, in fact when I went back to see the consultant he admitted that he had seen my babies feet when they performed the stitch and had to "tuck them back in" !!!!! Glad he didn't tell me that then.....

Good luck to all of you, wishing you happy pregnancies with even happier endings. And enormous THANKS again to all the girls on here for sharing their stories and helping each other, it really is invaluable and we're lucky to have all found each other.

Hurrah for babyandbump !!!

Lots of love
mpg1502 - Melissa


----------



## lizziedripping

OMG mpg, so lovely to hear from you again and I can't believe your lo is nearly 1!!! Where does the time go?!? It seems like a lifetime ago that you started the thread, and we shared our first posts here together, and yet here we are 250 pgs later lol ;) Welcome once again, and don't worry hun, with an elective cerclage this time, your anxiety should (in theory) be much less. x

Kate - glad to hear your cervix is looking relatively healthy at around 3cms. As an aside, the scarring your doc mentioned is not actually a bad thing. Sometimes it serves to strengthen a weak cervix, and can actually make it difficult for women to dilate in labour at term (brilliant news for us IC ladies ;)) x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

good to see you MPG. Congrats on lo's 1st birthday. :hugs:


----------



## apsara.m

hi MA how is amelia... 
hope your cousin's baby is fine


----------



## Tazi88

Hi ladies, I'm 25+3 and they are considering putting in a stitch tomorrow. Has anyone had one so late?


----------



## priyanka

Tazi88 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm 25+3 and they are considering putting in a stitch tomorrow. Has anyone had one so late?

Hi Tazi, although I have not experienced what you're asking, but I'm sure its not a problem to have stitch late also. As long as your membranes are not bulging & coming in the way. In my last pregnancy, I was 24wks & doctor (Head of state) said she could give a stitch if my membranes were not bulging. But she could not do that eventually because of fear of bursting The bulging membranes during the process & hence trigerring labour. And if she said its ok even at 24wks then i'd say I trust it is ok because she was head of state of NSW australia. 
Just make sure membranes are not bulging so that there's no danger of triggering labour. Otherwise its fine don't worry & consult a doctor you trust. 
Also few women in this forum have got it late & had successful full term babies.


----------



## Tazi88

Any ladies willing to share what the actual procedure of getting the stitch placed was like? Good bad and ugly? Does the spinal block hurt going in? Anything you wish you did differently? Any insights greatly appreciated! :)


----------



## x-amy-x

I had mine under General Anesthetic so I couldn't tell you. I woke up very sore though and bleeding quite heavy. Also my hips really hurt for days.. presumably from the position they had my legs in!

Worth it though xx


----------



## LaRockera

x-amy-x said:


> I had mine under General Anesthetic so I couldn't tell you. I woke up very sore though and bleeding quite heavy.

This was my experience too. Had it under general anesthetic, woke up feeling very sore which, thankfully, only lasted a couple of hours as I was given strong painkillers- and then it was gone. I also bled for a few days. I was also given tocolyte and bladder infection antibiotics.

But I have to tell you, if you feel uncomfortable it will only last for a short period. It's not an excessively difficult operation for you, and you'll be grateful you had it. :thumbup:


----------



## heychickie

I had the spinal with mine. It wasn't bad. Sure, you'll feel it some, same as you'd feel any needle going in, but it wasn't anything excessive. It took several hours for full feeling in legs to return so I could be ok'd to use the restroom and leave. It wasn't bad.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi tazi, I've had spinal/epidural 5 times and I can't say it hurt as such, just a bit uncomfortable. I had the stitch placed whilst awake and felt nothing. I was unwell for a few weeks afterwards, and in discomfort, but it wasn't excessive. My predominant feeling was one of fear throughout the pregnancy, so any pain was secondary tbh ;) You'll be fine hun, the stitch is totally worth it :hugs:


----------



## Susanah

truthbetold - i had mine out on the day of section with Charlie and will do that this time - which will be 38+4. If i go into early labour - ill have a section anyway so it makes no difference.
Its fine to leave it past 36 weeks but many docs want to take it out to see if you dilate.
With my first pregnancy I had the stitch taken out with no anaesthesia as I was already in labour &#8211; at 22 weeks &#8211; and it didn&#8217;t hurt one bit

Kate - welcome back :) 
I had a lot of spotting this current pregnancy and its freaked me out everytime but i think its due to how active I am. Im far less cautious (more confident) than my previous pregnancy and unable to rest at all. I imagine you may struggle to rest with Poppy being 2! :)
With regards to pessaries - not generally accepted by UK docs that this is the way forward and a great variability in prescribing practice throughout the country. Will be interested to see if the guys at Tommys offer you progesterone.
It seems to have helped a large number of women here in terms of strengthening the cervix. I was refused it and warned of its side effects and Im glad overall that I have not used it. But I cannot ignore the evidence of some women on here who have clearly gained cervical strength as a result. 

If I was in your shoes I would be wanting a stitch immediately. The sooner the better. 
To be honest &#8211; it is my opinion, that if you are going to miscarry &#8211; you will whether a stitch is placed or not. Placing a stitch should have no effect on this. The shorter your cervical length &#8211; the increased risk of the doctor causing miscarriage/pregnancy loss via ruptured membranes/infection. 

Scarring is a very good thing &#9786; ironic but true. Makes us stronger lol

Good luck 

Michelle &#8211; good to hear from you. I know exactly what you mean about the weather bringing back memories. Had a few attacks of flashbacks to this time last year myself&#8230;. Which have been a bit unsettling really. 
Fingers crossed things will be ok now.

Tazi &#8211; spinals are usually great and I have had 3 with no pain each time. I also put them in people for a living so can tell you more if you have any specific questions. 
Most people feel a bit uncomfortable in the back/abdomen for a few days after the stitch and often have a bit of bleeding due to the surgery but the actual spinal procedure is simple and should be a sharp scratch and not much more. Sometime you can feel a funny electric shock feeling &#8211; which I got once &#8211; but its over before your brain works out whats happened. 


Moi - 29 weeks today - busy busy busy and just cautiously beginning to accept that my bump may actually become a baby... Despite being much more confident and taking many more risks - it still hasn't properly hit me yet that it might actually work. The eternal pessimism of an IC patient!

Good luck everyone 
x


----------



## apsara.m

mine was under GA and was bleeding for 2 days. then iam having brown spotting till day. i can't actually feel the stitch try to take as much rest as possible
good luck


----------



## mpg1502

Tazi88 said:


> Any ladies willing to share what the actual procedure of getting the stitch placed was like? Good bad and ugly? Does the spinal block hurt going in? Anything you wish you did differently? Any insights greatly appreciated! :)

Hi Melanie,

I had my stitch done under spinal block at 23 weeks+. They put me on a tilted operating table, as this helps to keep the baby/sac/fluid etc back away from the cervix so they can get a stitch in. Not sure this is standard procedure but as I mentioned in my last post my little person was making a break for freedom down there and although the sac was still intact (phew!) her feet were literally dangling down so they had to do a bit of tucking her back in before attempting to stitch my cervix which had literally gone to nothing at one side. 

I felt absolutely nothing and a very kind nurse talked to me the whole way through which distracted me as I was very worried about the baby. Afterwards I bled a tiny bit but they gave me painkillers which obviously did the trick as apart from a mild period type pain I felt fine. It was tender when I walked though - so take things easy. All I was allowed to do was walk the few steps to the loo.

The spinal block wasn't my favourite part if I'm honest, but really only because I was so nervous. It was more like a firm pressure and not painful. You must stay as still as possible and I have to admit I flinched a tiny bit as they passed a nerve on the way in (so the flinch was involuntary) which scared me even more becuase they drum it into you so much to stay still but everything was absolutely fine. They told me the whole thing would probably take 20-30 minutes but I was in there for over and hour and a half, and mid-way through they went off to get another doctor. Of course, I wasn't really in a great position to see what they were up to down there (as I was practically upside down!) but it was obvious there were complications. Luckily I was in excellent hands and now I know they had gone to get the other doctor as she was the only one that had performed the particular stitch I required as my cervix had all but disappeared. Also, after the op, my husband was waiting outside the op theatre for me and they had prepared him and he had on full scrubs as they'd said to him that they may have to deliver the baby as they might not be able to stitch me up. Poor thing looked terrifed when I came out, even more frightened than me!

I had my stitch out at the same time as my c-section at 38 weeks (had to have c-sec as had pre-eclampsia and other complications). So of course didn't feel a thing when they took the stitch out afterwards. They sent my husband off with the baby whilst they did that (phew, he's a bit squeamish and I was surprised he made it through the c-sec behind the curtain as it was!). Obviously it takes quite a few hours for the old leggies to get back to normal but afterwards I couldn't wait to get back to my own bed and get on with being a Mummy.

Its only natural to worry about the unknown but try not to, I hope the candid account above helps to allay some of your fears. Its not our favourite thing to go through but it is absolutely worth it to help buy time to keep the baby in there as long as possible. Every single day you can add will make an enormous difference. And I would do it all over again... 

One thing I would do differently is have the stitch early on and not as an emergency. I should have made more fuss at the beginning of the pregnancy but I just didn't know all these things then. 

Best wishes,

Mxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hello

I had my stitch placed at 18 weeks under a spinal. To be honest the most difficult thing and painful was the placing of the IV in my hand!! The epidural was ok - and then i was placed on a table at an angle with my bum in the air, with 10 student doctors watching my girl bits! 

The worst for me was just feeling nervous about the whole thing but my husband was with my to distract me, and the whole thing probably only took about half an hour. I was home within about six hours, bleeding very lightly and only taking paracetemol, so didn't feel groggy really at all. I would not hesitate to go through that experience again, as i really don't like general anaesthetics.


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies. I hope everyone is doing well today. I just came back from my last cervical length check. Its measuring 3cm and2.5cm with pressure. My cerclage removal is scheduled for december 23rd.


----------



## BleedingBlack

Hi ladies. I also have I.C. Everything has been okay with this pregnancy up until now. I've been having a constant pain in the vaginal area for 5 days now. I'm getting a cervical length check on the 18th. Hoping nothing is going on already.


----------



## LaRockera

Truthbtold - well done, babe. Absolutely amazing. :thumbup:

BleedingBlack- I'd guess that your pain in the vagina is from your uterus growing, not from the stitch. I remember having it around that time too, and was reassured by my midwife.

xx


----------



## Jadi87

Hey ladies I had my stitch done the other day. I had general and woke up feeling fine afterwards. I didn't want a spinal as I was petrified of being awake during a medical procedure so I got my way. Baby is well and I'm doing fine. I have a stomach bug now however and have vomiting and other things putting me on further bed rest.
I'll continue stalking but for now thanks to everyone who gave me advice and comfort. I did have nausea before the op from being nervous but all is now well. :)


----------



## Jadi87

I was back on page 256 as well. I don't know how to edit posts. I don't think after the op I actually took any pain killers. I just had discomfort and constant need to pee as you do at 14 weeks but no need for paracetamol at all. Happily ate food 3 hours afterwards and discharged the next day. Hmm maybe everyone is different? All I feel now is discomfort down the occasionally I'm guessing that's normal?


----------



## lizziedripping

Discomfort totally normal Jadi, glad your procedure went well x

Bleeding/B - This is your fourth pregnancy/baby so the pain you describe could be prolapse related. I had a constant bulging/aching in my vaginal area from 10wks with the twins, and I get the exact same pain now when I am having a period. If my uterus is heavy, then it presses down on my pelvic floor and causes the discomfort. It is low now after having had so many children ;) xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, Amelia is doing well thank you! 

My cousins daughter is off the breathing tube, off the cooling blanket, off the feeding tube and recently just got off the antiseizure meds. They say there's no braindamage but we won't honestly know about development issues until she's older. She's till in NICU for feeding issues.

AFM: I felt a lump on my breast last night so went in today. They thought it felt like a cycst or milk duct but wanted to get a sonogram to find out for sure. I'm praying it's not the worse case. Trying to think more on the positive. My appointment is early in the morning on Mon. for the sono of my breast.


----------



## LaRockera

Okay guys, I really need some opinions here (again :blush:).

So I'm 22+4 today, and for the last days, since Monday night really, I've been experiencing these really intense cramps. They don't feel like menstrual cramps exactly, and my uterus doesn't harden up. It's more like someone is putting their palms on my torso and pressuring me downwards. It extends from my stomach all the way to my hips. Especially the sides of my uterus feel very tender. Sometimes it feels as if I want to pass gas but it's not always the case.

I wonder, is this normal stretching pains, or do you think it may have something to do with my cervix? I know at my 20 week scan my cervix came back with an unbelievable 4.9cm length, but my stitch is placed quite low so I guess it could funnel. 

I have an appointment on Wednesday for a private TVC, do you think it's okay to wait until then? My Greek obgyn is reassuring, but he's so far away and I can' really rely on a long-distance diagnosis, can I?

My baby's HB is there and solid, and my discharge has calmed down the last few days, so not worried about leaking-related contractions.

I also had a mild migraine and slight nausea last night.

What do you guys think? :shrug:

PS. MA- I'm sending you all good wishes, I'm pretty sure this won't be anything to seriously worry about. I'm glad to hear your cousin't baby is doing better and hope for the very best. Please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## priyanka

MA- best wishes & prayers with you. I'm sure everything shall be fine. Do keep us updated.

La Rock- honey are you taking any tocolytics- uterus relaxant? Like I'm on nifidipine 10 thrice a day. It was stopped in between when my pain went away but started again when pain started again. Ask your greek obgy about taking that. May be its the same thing for you as me.


----------



## priyanka

MA- best wishes & prayers with you. I'm sure everything shall be fine. Do keep us updated.

La Rock- honey are you taking any tocolytics- uterus relaxant? Like I'm on nifidipine 10 thrice a day. It was stopped in between when my pain went away but started again when pain started again. Ask your greek obgy about taking that. May be its the same thing for you as me.


----------



## 1948LC

Hi Truthbold

When they measure your cervix with pressure how do they do this?

Thanks in advance. x


----------



## LaRockera

priyanka said:


> La Rock- honey are you taking any tocolytics- uterus relaxant? Like I'm on nifidipine 10 thrice a day. It was stopped in between when my pain went away but started again when pain started again. Ask your greek obgy about taking that. May be its the same thing for you as me.

I was on tocolytes only for the first days after my stitch but then had to stop them as they raised my heart rate. I spoke to my Greek obgyn about it today but he didn't seem concerned, he said they're normal growing pains. I haven't had them since the morning, they just come and go during the day. I do have spasm-relieving painkillers (like buscopan) which I take though, as I know they're safe.

I'm going to Birmingham on Wednesday to check cervix so will talk to the doctor there about it. Hopefully it'll be fine until then.


----------



## Tazi88

Susanah said:


> truthbetold - i had mine out on the day of section with Charlie and will do that this time - which will be 38+4. If i go into early labour - ill have a section anyway so it makes no difference.
> Its fine to leave it past 36 weeks but many docs want to take it out to see if you dilate.
> With my first pregnancy I had the stitch taken out with no anaesthesia as I was already in labour  at 22 weeks  and it didnt hurt one bit
> 
> Kate - welcome back :)
> I had a lot of spotting this current pregnancy and its freaked me out everytime but i think its due to how active I am. Im far less cautious (more confident) than my previous pregnancy and unable to rest at all. I imagine you may struggle to rest with Poppy being 2! :)
> With regards to pessaries - not generally accepted by UK docs that this is the way forward and a great variability in prescribing practice throughout the country. Will be interested to see if the guys at Tommys offer you progesterone.
> It seems to have helped a large number of women here in terms of strengthening the cervix. I was refused it and warned of its side effects and Im glad overall that I have not used it. But I cannot ignore the evidence of some women on here who have clearly gained cervical strength as a result.
> 
> If I was in your shoes I would be wanting a stitch immediately. The sooner the better.
> To be honest  it is my opinion, that if you are going to miscarry  you will whether a stitch is placed or not. Placing a stitch should have no effect on this. The shorter your cervical length  the increased risk of the doctor causing miscarriage/pregnancy loss via ruptured membranes/infection.
> 
> Scarring is a very good thing &#9786; ironic but true. Makes us stronger lol
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Michelle  good to hear from you. I know exactly what you mean about the weather bringing back memories. Had a few attacks of flashbacks to this time last year myself. Which have been a bit unsettling really.
> Fingers crossed things will be ok now.
> 
> Tazi  spinals are usually great and I have had 3 with no pain each time. I also put them in people for a living so can tell you more if you have any specific questions.
> Most people feel a bit uncomfortable in the back/abdomen for a few days after the stitch and often have a bit of bleeding due to the surgery but the actual spinal procedure is simple and should be a sharp scratch and not much more. Sometime you can feel a funny electric shock feeling  which I got once  but its over before your brain works out whats happened.
> 
> 
> Moi - 29 weeks today - busy busy busy and just cautiously beginning to accept that my bump may actually become a baby... Despite being much more confident and taking many more risks - it still hasn't properly hit me yet that it might actually work. The eternal pessimism of an IC patient!
> 
> Good luck everyone
> x

Hi SusanaH, I was wondering what info you had regarding the possible bad side effects of the progesterone pessaries? I am also in the UK and was prescribed them (400mg x 1 daily). I asked for information regarding safety and was told there were no significant risks to baby. The FDA in the USA has approved prgesterone to prevent preterm birth and again there didn't seem to be many concerns. I'd love to know what info you have as safety to the baby was my number 1 concern. Thanks!


----------



## Tazi88

I was admitted to hospital last Monday with a funneling cervix (down to 13.5mm) and was given the steroid injections to prime little mans lungs. They kept me until Friday when they remeasured my cervix (now at 8mm) and said that they felt it was too risky to place a stitch this late (25w + 4 d) and sent me home to wait and see. I'm terrified as clearly my cervix is shortening significantly and to be told there is nothing besides the progesterone I'm on is a bit scary. Anyone have anything like this?


----------



## truthbtold

1948LC said:


> Hi Truthbold
> 
> When they measure your cervix with pressure how do they do this?
> 
> Thanks in advance. x

 They have you bare down like your pushing a baby out its done by transvaginal ultrasound.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi 1948, they either have you bare down as truth says, or they press very hard on and around your abdomen (as my consultant did). That method felt very uncomfortable, and sometimes hurt, but it was a good way of putting the added strain on my cervix to mimic being upright. Incidentally my cervix didn't change under pressure x


----------



## lizziedripping

Rock hun, the pain you describe sounds very much like ligament pain, especially when it hurts to the touch too. It doesn't sound like contraction pain, but that is difficult to describe if you haven't had it before. I doubt very much it is stitch-related, since a shortening, funneling cervix doesn't usually cause pain which is why it tends to go undetected for most women. If anything, you would be experiencing pressure low down, and menstrual like aching if your cervix were changing significantly - even then, symptoms like these happen in the later stages when the cervix is open completely.

I really don't think you have anything to worry about hun, pregnancy throws up far more 'harmless' symptoms and side-effects than it does sinister ones. Only rarely do these aches and pains mean anything other than your body is now under greater strain than it was a few weeks ago, and it is protesting lol. The private scan will reassure you that all is well hun. Of course if these pains get worse, persist or turn into regular, painful contractions of more than 4 per hour, then it never hurts to get checked out. That said, I had daily contractions, tightenings, and almost constant discomfort from 20wks, but it never came to anything my darlin xxx


----------



## LaRockera

once again, you're amazing.

You deserve all the happiness you have.

I wish there was another way to thank you.

:hugs:


----------



## apsara.m

lizzie dear you are really amazing!! with so much to take care at home you are addressing our questions regularly as La said i wish there is another way to say thanks to you.
it means a lot for us first timers who worry for each and every change.


----------



## Susanah

Hi tazii

I was told nothing specifici! Only that it can cause masculinisation of a female foetus and that babies can be excessively hairy. 
I am still told that there is no evidence it works and it's more a prescribing trend than evidence based. However, like I said. Many women on here have had great success with progesterone and I cannot ignore or question that it does work for some. 
I had stitches at 15, 14 and 14 weeks with my pregnancies so it was thought to be of no potential benefit. To be truthfully honest, If I was in your situation I may have pushed a lot harder to have it! 
Sorry cant be more specific. 

Susanah


----------



## x-amy-x

Had my cervical length done today... before stitch it was 1.5cm long and 1-2cm dilated... scan today measured it at 3.6cm and closed :D


----------



## LaRockera

x-amy-x said:


> Had my cervical length done today... before stitch it was 1.5cm long and 1-2cm dilated... scan today measured it at 3.6cm and closed :D

That's brilliant, Amy, this is a really nice length. I know ladies without a stitch that were measuring about 3.2 around the time and their doctors said it's a really good cervix length. 3.6 is very good news. :thumbup:


----------



## x-amy-x

yep 3.6 is a brilliant length :)


----------



## truthbtold

Way to go thats great.


----------



## ekt

kateqpr said:


> Hello
> 
> I haven't been on here for a while! I have IC and in my last pregnancy, after lots of cervical scans, finally had a stitch placed at 18 weeks, then after months of bed rest, gave birth at 38 weeks to Poppy - now a bouncy noisy two year old.
> 
> I'm now pregnant again, and am 16 + 4. I have been monitored again, and was hoping to have a stitch placed again this week BUT things have not gone smoothly. I've been having spotting / light bleeds throughout the pregnancy, at 7, 9, 12, and again this weekend at 16 weeks. It's red blood that lasts just for about 15 mins or so, but totally terrifies me. Spent yesterday at my hospital getting a cervical length scan, which showed i'm down to 2cm, but because they don't know the cause of the bleeding (placenta is fine, no polyps etc) they won;t place a stitch at this point, just in case my body is trying to miscarry or something.
> 
> I am now so anxious and scared. I'm off to St Thomas's in London tomorrow to see a brilliant consultant who placed my stitch last year and leads the research on IC, but i am now thrown by the fact that they may not put a stitch in, and that this bleeding, though light, could be an awful sign of something going wrong.
> 
> So, a couple of questions - has anyone had any treatment for IC other than a stitich (ie hormone pessaries etc?). Also, has anyone had this recurring spotting too with their IC?
> 
> Am spending the day on the sofa with my bum propped up today. I'm back to being too scared to move again, and i'm only bloody sixteen weeks!!!!
> 
> Thanks for reading - a bit of a vent i'm afraid!
> 
> Kate

Hello!
In my last pregnancy, my IC was dx'ed at 24 weeks--- too late for a cerclage- at 1.3 cm. I was on bed rest for the duration of my pregnancy, had a vaginal pessary placed, took progesterone orally twice a day and had meds to control contractions. My cervix was soft throughout the rest of my pregnancy and I was slightly dialated; however, my cervix grew to 2.3 cm+ and I delivered a healthy baby at 34 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## ekt

Hello!
My cervix is very moody; short than long, funnelled than not... ugh! 

I started w/ mild pre-term labor at 18 weeks; it's getting worse now @23 weeks. I'm on Indocin 24 hours on/24 off. I'm wondering if anyone is taking anything different than that and having success w/ it? I'm having contractions even though I'm on the meds. Also, has anyone tried alternative treatments such as chiropractic care for pre-term labor management?

Thank you!!!


----------



## garrickbaby

hey girls, I had a cervical length scan today and i'm holding steady at 4cm, no funneling and closed. My girl is appox. 2lbs 8oz. I'll be 28 weeks on wednesday and am so blessed to have reached this far and everything looks great. 

Can't believe next week is Thanksgiving, this months is flying by.... good for us though. Hang in there all.


----------



## truthbtold

Great number Garrick!


----------



## LaRockera

Yeah, garrickbaby, great number. It will all go brilliant, hon.


----------



## thelistkeeper

Hey girls. I have a question... In my previous 2 pregnancies I have had a cerclage. My water broke at 36 weeks with 1st and 35 with second, so stitch was removed while in labor. Now with my 3rd pregnancy, I have made it the farthest at 36 weeks 4 days. They removed my stitch in the office at my 36 week appt last Thursday. Just wondering, for any of you that have had yours removed in the office, how soon/long after did you go into labor? My doc says some women go within a week, some take longer. He did not do a cervix check as he did not want to since he had just removed the stitch and I had some bleeding and discomfort from that. Just wondering if my water may break on its own again or if I may just have contractions to start labor this time. Any thoughts?


----------



## HelenGee

Hi ladies,
So much good news on here :happydance:
Mpg- it's wonderful of you to call in again, you have no idea how much you and Lizzie have given me hope, just by posting your pregnancy stories on here. I was in hospital, in shock, post stitch and the only glimmer of hope was finding this thread when you were about 26 weeks along. Thank you! My consultant also said that she could see the membranes when she placed my stitch. She told me straight after the surgery and I still shiver at the thought :wacko:

Garrick and Amy- that is such brilliant news :happydance::happydance: I am so very chuffed for you, you both deserve a lovely pregnancy. Garrick- you can relax a little now eh?

List keeper-my stitch was removed at 35 &2, I went until 38 & 3 when my water broke and labour started very quickly. How typical that after all that stress in the 20's, my cervix started to behave when it wasn't that big a deal anymore:haha: however , labour was very fast once it began, 2 hours in total, so don't hang around and get to the hospital ASAP. Well done for getting so far :hugs:

Hey La Rock, how are you feeling now. Your cramps don't sound like contractions, and more like muscle strain pains. The joys! Let us know how you get on on Wed. :hugs:

MA- blocked cysts are really common after pregnancy, I had one that just disappear after a few weeks, it's just so worrying. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. Sonogram of the breast is moved to friday since Amelia is having a growth spurt and was up all hours of the night eating. Since her appointment was at 930am and mine was supposed to be 7am, It would have only given doug 4 hours to sleep. So I moved it in confidence that it could be milk ducts as you've said and MANY others. :winkwink:

Amelia had her appointment with radiology and her hips show no sign of hip dysplasia due to her breech position she was delivered in. So all is well there and she has gained her birth weight back and is breastfeeding nice! :happydance:


----------



## vaali

x-amy-x, truthbtold,garrickbaby great going there buddies!!:thumbup:

Larock hope the cramps are nothing to worry about, my prayers are with you.. keep us updated with the TUV..

Lizzie, Helen, MA cant thankyou guys enough for the invaluable support you provide us with in here.. & MA glad to hear that from you:flower: your profile pic is so adorable:hugs:

Priya. Apsara how you guys doing there?


----------



## cyn3angels

ekt said:


> Hello!
> My cervix is very moody; short than long, funnelled than not... ugh!
> 
> I started w/ mild pre-term labor at 18 weeks; it's getting worse now @23 weeks. I'm on Indocin 24 hours on/24 off. I'm wondering if anyone is taking anything different than that and having success w/ it? I'm having contractions even though I'm on the meds. Also, has anyone tried alternative treatments such as chiropractic care for pre-term labor management?
> 
> Thank you!!!

Ekt, hi! I have been on Nifedipine for the past two weeks due to pre term contractions at 23 weeks...doctor said its a bit safer then indocin...but that is my next step if they start again. I take the pills every six hours...and so far so good. Of course, also on bed rest..so that may help too. I think magnism is the big med that they will give you if the indocin doesn't help....Good Luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## apsara.m

EKT prayers are there for bubba to hang on there till term. i hope more experienced ones will address your query as i don;t have any personal experience.
garrickbaby congrats!! your cervix is holding up ... now can breath a little bit now na...
MA profile pic is so adorable . its great to know amelia's appointment turned great
vaali how are you doing.. 
here my brown spotting is reducing by day. now i think i got thrush. appointment is on 18th so will inform doc abt it. have to take insulin twice daily as i got GD also. 
i feel a lot heavy in the abdomen for the last two days i don't know if it is normal?


----------



## LaRockera

Helen and Vaali, thank you so very much for the encouragement. It means a lot. :hugs:

Helen- I'm going to MUMS Birmingham tomorrow for a cervical length check-up, I'm a bit nervous but hoping for the best.

My midwife came in today. I've been lucky one this one, she's so sweet and supportive, unlike the antenatal clinic people. :growlmad: Anyhow, she said my uterus is nice and soft, that my FH is great, almost three fingers above my belly button, and that the cramps are either stretching pains- a good thing- or just trapped wind, and I should not worry.

Again, thank you everyone for the support, this thread has been a life-saver.:hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Vaali- how are you doing? Hope all is calm. Xx
Thanks for your lovely words, I feel guilty that I don't help anywhere as much as I would like to. Your words meant a lot as I would repay a thousand times over the support given to me here xx

Ekt- I'm really hoping that the contractions calm down for you, the stress of knowing they're happening can't help you either. Praying bubs stays put for a long time yet xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Mommy's Angel said:


> AFM: I felt a lump on my breast last night so went in today. They thought it felt like a cycst or milk duct but wanted to get a sonogram to find out for sure. I'm praying it's not the worse case. Trying to think more on the positive. My appointment is early in the morning on Mon. for the sono of my breast.

Omy goodness MA - how did I miss this post, I am so sorry hun :dohh::hugs:

I wish I had seen it sooner hun, and maybe been able to put your mind at rest. I dicovered a lump this time last year, and 6mths after the twins were born. I was very anxious because our family doctor immediately referred us to the breast screening clinic :nope: After a scan and thorough examination it was discounted as benign and just related to bf or actually a blocked hair follicle. I had a very anxious weekend beforehand imagining the worse case scenario, but it turned out fine in the end. Where is the lump located hun?

Love and hugs, and so sorry again that I missed your post - this thread really does move so incredibley fast, and this is what I was worried about that I would miss something so important :hugs:

AmyX - 3.6, wow!! How brilliant!!! You are on course for some good news this time hun, and deservedly so after everything you have been through :hugs:

Garrick - 4cms!!! Again, brilliant news and such a relief that you are now at 28wks and approaching the 'safe zone' - I remember that feeling, then remember no longer being satisfied with that and wanting depserately to reach 32wks lol. I wasn't happy in the end til I made 37wks, and then spent the last week of pregnancy not really believing I had got there. I think it's safe to say the whole 9mths passed in a terrifying blur of panic and mayhem ;) Learn from me and atleast try to relax and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy :hugs:

Love to you all xxx

Don't forget to put my name at the top of your posts ladies if you need me specifically to answer anything. Don't want to miss anyone out :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

ekt said:


> Hello!
> My cervix is very moody; short than long, funnelled than not... ugh!
> 
> I started w/ mild pre-term labor at 18 weeks; it's getting worse now @23 weeks. I'm on Indocin 24 hours on/24 off. I'm wondering if anyone is taking anything different than that and having success w/ it? I'm having contractions even though I'm on the meds. Also, has anyone tried alternative treatments such as chiropractic care for pre-term labor management?
> 
> Thank you!!!

Hi hun, and sorry you are still having contractions despite the meds :hugs:

I looked into having acupuncture to calm my uterus during the twin pregnancy because I was so frightened by the constant tightenings and BH. I found a lady who would do it and said she got great results from it, but in the end I daren't risk doing it because to date it is unproven, and I wasn't sure if it might make things worse. 

It must be so frightening for you hun, and I only wish I could help in some way. Take confidence from the fact that so far you have had these symptoms for several weeks, but your cervix has not dilated and you haven't gone into full blown labour. I have known lots of women who have had these contractions on and off for weeks and weeks, only to go on and deliver at term anyway. This doesn't have to mean a preterm birth for you hun, though convincing yourself of that at this worrying time must be impossible.

Take care hun :hugs:


----------



## apsara.m

helen you are wornderful don't feel that way you all here are so supportive. it means a lot for me.


----------



## apsara.m

i think iam loosing my mucus plug from 26 weeks. it is coming out daily and my doc is not concerned with it. earlier it was brownish now it is yellowish. it is thick and i don't know what to do. i had to see her on 18th. i don't have any contractions though. 
one more doubt can the projestron shots be stopped as iam 27 weeks?
thankx in advance


----------



## thelistkeeper

HelenGee said:


> Hi ladies,
> So much good news on here :happydance:
> Mpg- it's wonderful of you to call in again, you have no idea how much you and Lizzie have given me hope, just by posting your pregnancy stories on here. I was in hospital, in shock, post stitch and the only glimmer of hope was finding this thread when you were about 26 weeks along. Thank you! My consultant also said that she could see the membranes when she placed my stitch. She told me straight after the surgery and I still shiver at the thought :wacko:
> 
> Garrick and Amy- that is such brilliant news :happydance::happydance: I am so very chuffed for you, you both deserve a lovely pregnancy. Garrick- you can relax a little now eh?
> 
> List keeper-my stitch was removed at 35 &2, I went until 38 & 3 when my water broke and labour started very quickly. How typical that after all that stress in the 20's, my cervix started to behave when it wasn't that big a deal anymore:haha: however , labour was very fast once it began, 2 hours in total, so don't hang around and get to the hospital ASAP. Well done for getting so far :hugs:
> 
> Hey La Rock, how are you feeling now. Your cramps don't sound like contractions, and more like muscle strain pains. The joys! Let us know how you get on on Wed. :hugs:
> 
> MA- blocked cysts are really common after pregnancy, I had one that just disappear after a few weeks, it's just so worrying. Thinking of you :hugs:

Thanks for the advice! I am glad I have made it this far, but it is frustrating to me that I am having some contractions but nothing 'regular'. I have an appt in the morning, hopefully they will check to see if I am on well on my way... I just haven't experienced contractions without my water breaking and/or pitocin to move things along so not sure what to expect on the contraction front...


----------



## caseita

I'm sorry for butting in here ladies but I had a question if you could answer it for me... I'm going on 17 weeks and my cervix is VERY soft and feels open, almost like I could fit my finger in it (I know about the dangers of touching it but I'm worried) My Dr. said it was my first pregnancy and it's nothing to worry about but I thought that the cervix was supposed to be hard and closed? He said he was going to check it out at my last appointment but didn't and said to wait until my 20week ultrasound. Any insight you ladies have would be great... Thank you!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Cas - aaagh hun, please, please don't keep putting your fingers inside your cervix darlin. If your cervix is fine then you are risking causing it to change earlier than it should, or introducing infection. If it is softer and open then putting a finger inside is only going to make things worse. 

A cervix at this stage in pregnancy is usually closed and firm, but sometimes with a small opening. It is often not tightly closed. When you say it is soft, it actually may be quite firm compared to a genuinely soft and effacing cervix but you don't have the experience of both to truly know the difference. It can be soft at the tip, but firm and closed along its remaining length which is perfectly normal and healthy. 

Try not to worry sweet, all is probably fine and you are worrying unnecessarily. Good luck with your 20wk scan when I am sure you will be reassured that everything is ok xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

apsara.m said:


> i think iam loosing my mucus plug from 26 weeks. it is coming out daily and my doc is not concerned with it. earlier it was brownish now it is yellowish. it is thick and i don't know what to do. i had to see her on 18th. i don't have any contractions though.
> one more doubt can the projestron shots be stopped as iam 27 weeks?
> thankx in advance

Hi hun :hugs: This may not be your mucus plug sara, so don't panic. Is it jelly-like and like a large glob of mucus? Often the plug is tinged with blood too. Without any other symptoms, then it is unlikely that labour is imminent and it is possible for some women to lose bits of mucus plug without it leading to anything. The plug is replenished by the body anyway after it is lost. When are you next getting a check-up?

I am not a progesterone 'expert' but I understood that it can be stopped at any time, and is only given for as long as needed. For some women it boosts their own natural production of prgesterone if it is too low, and for others it seems to strengthen the cervix (one of the effects if the body's own progesterone). Are you concerned about carrying on with it? 

You have done so well to reach 27wks hun, and your cervix seems to be 'holding its own' so far. There is nothing to suggest to me that it is now changing significantly, especially since you have not been contracting. Get in touch again if I can help at all :hugs:


----------



## cyn3angels

So...I'm down to 1.3.....funneled just a bit past stitch...but stitch still intact...25 weeks today......a few contractions here and there but nothing major......so scared!!!!


----------



## apsara.m

lizzie dear thankx a lot. it calms be a bit. yes it is like mucus only difference is colour is not green(yuck) and there is a small brown spot in it. 
iam not contracting and i don't have tightning in my abdomen. may be as you said it is natural for some women to loose it in bits. anyway iam going to see her tomorrow and will ask her about it


----------



## apsara.m

cyn3angels :hugs: hope our babies will hang in there till term


----------



## vaali

So it was my hub's b'day yesterday & was fun:happydance:. Surprise chocolate truffle cake (had to order it due to my current inability though im a baking freak.. nevertheless the cake was a huge hit!), surprise gifts from his parents & mine, & surprise quilled card made by me (i sneaked it inside his laptop bag with some chocolates & he noticed it only after reaching work:thumbup:..i will try post the card pics sooner). He was all happy.. happy.. for having celebrated his last b'day as a family of 2 the way he wanted it:hugs: & everything went well as planned which made be doubly happy :)
Having said that i feel i have started enjoying my pregnancy these days, more so after 28 weeks (29+1 today) which makes me feel confident on one side but..also gives me the guilt feeling:nope: that im taking things too lightly with a 1.1cm funneling cervix](*,). Im confused & scared to be enjoying it:shrug:.. do you guys think its ok? am i over doing it?
apsara sorry for not being able to help you but im sure everything is going to be alright on your appointment tomo.. my prayers are with you & thinking of you:hugs:. Keep us updated.
caseita Hi:flower: sorry im not much experienced on this unlike lizzie & others but all i can tell you is a strict* NO* for putting finger in there! effaced/not effaced, closed/ dilated you dont want to introduce new deadly organism in there.. do you? make sure you get a _Trans Vaginal Ultrasound_ in your next appointment & get it done even if they feel otherwise. Till then stay hopeful & careful but forget about rechecking it yourself please!! my prayers are with you..
HelenGee Yes things seem to be a bit calm & steady these days.. i hope it isnt 'the calm before the storm'! & no way.. dont ever feel guilty, we all understand babies need us more when they are those cheeky lil infants..
cyn3angels i hear you bud!.. stay hopeful & stay on bed as much as possible. Let us hope & pray our stitches will stay put & do its work..
My next scan is scheduled on this saturday.. looking forward to see the LO:kiss: but scared to see that funneling cervix with membranes:cry:! will update you guys.. take care ya all..


----------



## jennwitt

Tazi and all-

Just wanted to send along encouragement that our baby Luke was born perfectly healthy after 5 months of strict bed rest (8 weeks in the hospital!)....I had no stitch, 2 positive FFN's starting at 24 weeks, CL under 1 cm after week 24.....

At 37.1 weeks (10/31), my water broke and labor started...17 hours total, 1.5 pushing and Luke Samuel arrived, weighing **8 lbs, 11 oz**!! He didn't need a thing with breathing, etc!! yeah!

I endured many postpartum complications, including a D&C surgery after hemoraghing 10 hours after birth, received 6 units of blood.....we stayed in the hospital 7 days, but we are home now and doing much better!

Thank you all so much for all of the help and encouragement along the way! Keep your chins up - all the rest and fretting is sooo worth it!!! BTW - I maintained the "Lizzie" plan all the way through - strict rest even after they released me at 36 weeks (mainly b/c I was so uncomfortable!) and LOTS of water every day...hardly any manual exams, etc...

best wishes all! xo
 



Attached Files:







four days old compressed.JPG
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## apsara.m

Congrats jenweet he is soo adirable....
vaali i am totally confused with my conditions at one day i will think everythig is perfect and at other time i will imagine worst case scenarios. lizzie and all here are so supportive and i don't think it will be possible for me to reach this 27 weeks. have to wait 13 more weeks to see baby. 
my doc says i may need c-sec as i am having GD but many here are able to deliver naturally anyway iam hoping for the best for all of us here


----------



## LaRockera

Hello ladies.

First and foremost, a huge THANK YOU to HelenGee for pointing towards the MUMS direction. :hug:

I've seen Dr Chris and he was absolutely wonderful. Knowledgeable, honest, patient, reassuring- he reminded me of my obgyn in Greece. Absolutely wonderful. His NHS patients are so lucky to have him.

So. My cervix has stayed closed and intact to 4.8cm. I don't think I need to describe the amount of my relief. Three weeks after my 20 week scan, and it measures exactly the same. Mind you, that was an abdominal scan measurement. He felt there was no need to do a TVC since nothing seemed worrisome. 

He went on to explain something that nobody bothered to in the ante-natal clinic. Apparently Greece is known to perform sutures far more easily- which again, confirms my theory of my two countries standing at the extreme opposite sides. :haha: He was not dismissive towards my doctor though. Apparently my stitch is very low, which I took it to me that my Greek gyno wanted to 'seal' the funneling and make sure the cervix wouldn't open up again. To be honest, I'm glad he did it. Should I be blessed with a second pregnancy, I'll do it then too.

He did ask me whether I had any leaks, which utterly freaked me out, because you know how obsessive I've been with my constant discharge dripping. I panicked, and said yes, but also said that every time I went to triage they said it's just discharge. He told me not to worry, it was just that he had a lady before that had 'much more fluid'. :wacko: That sent me panicking once more. But then he measured my levels and said there's nothing to worry about, they are absolutely normal. He also said that the stitch was quite low, so it couldn't have caused any ruptures- anyway, I was reassured everything is absolutely fine, and was asked to go back at 28 weeks, which I'll gladly do. I take it that if he had the slightest suspicion, he'd ask me to go back much sooner. :shrug:

Anyhow, my next visit there equals a GREAT milestone for me- 28 weeks. In less than a week's time, I reach viability- 24 weeks. Every week that passes and my baby is safe, I am so utterly grateful.


----------



## apsara.m

La its great you got a perfect consultant!! and yey for reaching 23 weeks...


----------



## kateqpr

Hi all

Thanks for all your replies when i posted last. I'm back on to update you on my week and ask a few anxiety ridden questions!

So on Monday (at 18 weeks) i started to feel a pressure in my cervix, and after a night with my bum raised, i went to my day assessment unit on Tue to chat to a midwife, thinking i was probably imagining it but what the hell!

Amazingly, they decided to get me a scan straight away, and my cervix had shortened to 1.6cm, so i then waited hours until i saw a consultant, who basically said we want to put a stitch in straightaway. Cue lots of upset phone calls to my husband, and more waiting around. I finally had the stitch put in late on Tuesday night and stayed in over night. The procedure was similar to my last stitch, except the spinal block was REALLY painful - took him about ten minutes to get it right, and lots of crying and shouting from me. 

Anyhoo, i am now back home on best rest for a few days. I have an awful headache (seem to remember i got this last time from the spinal?), but i still feel quite nervous of things going wrong. So here are my questions to those who have been here before...

The bleeding has pretty much stopped, and so have any cramps, but when i sit up, or sit on the loo, i get a really sharp pain, right where my cervix is. It's quite painful until i lie flat again, and then the pain goes. Im taking paracetamol and most of the other discomfort has gone, but i don't remember getting this sharp pain with the last stitch (i did get the odd twinge in my cervix, but nothing this bad). How long did it take for any cervix pain to go after your stitch was placed? My cervix is at a funny angle and they had two people pulling the clamps open while they placed it, so hoping its just isolated inflamation or soreness from the stitch material itself rather an anything to worry about? 

Also, signs of infection..... Im obsessed! What would they be? 

It's so weird, being back on bedrest and worrying about the stitch - i'd almost forgotten how lonely and scary it can be!

Kate xx


----------



## LaRockera

Hi Kate.

First of all, hugs. It will all go absolutely fine, I promise. :hugs:

I remember that when they got me in my room from the surgery, the first time I peed I almost screamed my lungs out. Then it gradually got better, until, a couple of days ago I wouldn't feel anything.

Have they put you on tocolytes and antibiotics?

x


----------



## kateqpr

Hello!

No - no medication other than my trusty pack of paracetamol, which i am slowly but surely working my way through. I'm guessing because the pain is only in certain positions, it's the pressure moving onto the stitch, rather an an infection, but blimey it hurts!! And this bloody headache! I don't know which end of me to be more worried about!


----------



## LaRockera

Hmm... I'm a newbie in this, so let's see what the more experienced ladies have to say.

I'm sure it's all fine though, hon. At 18 weeks the uterus is quite big and stretching too, so if it adds extra pressure to a freshly-inserted stitch, it only makes sense you're in discomfort. 

:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

kate im surprised they didnt give you anti biotics! i was on nifedipine for a few days too.

hope it feels less sore soon xxx


----------



## garrickbaby

I had some bleeding after my cerclage at 13 weeks and pain for a couple days. They also gave me a week supply of two different anti biotics. I'm sure everything is ok, sounds normal to me.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi cyn - funneling through the stitch is obviously a worry for you, but there are lots of ladies who dilate right through it and manage like this to term. Sometimes the stitch is all that holds the baby in! Keep resting as much as is humanly possible chick, and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

MA - You ok hun? Not stressing too much about tomorrows appt i hope? :hugs:

Kate - so glad you got the stitch hun. If you had shortened but not funneled there is every chance it will work well for you. 

I had lots of trouble after the stitch, and my bladder (and peeing) were so painful immediately afterwards that I asked for the catheter to be removed early. I couldn't believe how generally unwell I felt for up to a month afterwards - almost like I had a virus. Throughout the pregnancy I had intense pain when emptying my bladder, but no UTI - it was because the stitch was constantly pulling on my bladder and vaginal walls. I had left for hospital able to walk up and down stairs properly, and arrived back home having to climb the stairs on all fours the discomfort was so great. Unless I lay completely still I had aching, cramping and tightenings - all things which frightened me, but had absolutely no effect on my cervix.

3wks later I felt mcuh better, and despite the usual pressure on walking and other twin pregnancy symptoms, I felt normal. As for antibiotics, some docs give them prophalatically and others don't. I didn't have them after the stitch, but was told to watch out for signs of infection. I was fine without them, but felt uneasy not having them. Keep in touch and don't hesitate to ask for help if you need it :hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Thank you all of you for replying so quickly! Means alot when you're stuck on your bed!

I wasn't given antibiotics with my last stitch, so wasn't expecting them this time. I've actually just called and spoken to my consultant and she reassured me it all sounds normal, and that i should try and walk around a little today to get my body used to the pressure. So i've just had a quick shower and actually feel a whole lot better. Lying down dressed and clean psychologically feels better than dirty and in pyjamas!

Lizzie - i had vaginal pain most of the way through my last pregnancy with my stitch too. A sharp tugging - very disconcerting, and led to a few late night trips to my triage midwives, but never amounted to anything. I remember i used to get quite freaked out by the fact i had the stitch in me and it was there to stay - like it kept on tugging and pulling at my insides to remind me who was in charge!

Just so i know - what are the signs of infection with a stitch? Is it the usual for a UTI? (ie, pain, discharge etc?)

Thanks all again - may we all have long and boring pregnancies!

x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

JennWitt What an ADORABLE little man! :happydance: SO glad to hear everything is okay with you both even through the tough time you had. What an inspiration. I'm touched. LOVE the little guy though. It's so amazing that through it all, these little angels are so strong. Everyday I look at Amelia I see a glimpse of what heaven must be like. Such beauty! Congrats darlin! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Lizzie,

Doing just fine thank you. :hugs: Amelia's had bad gas most of the evening so that's been driving me batty. :wacko: Other than that though, all is well. Just trying to get the hang of this motherhood thing. Oh how I wish these little cuties came with manuals. :rofl: How do you juggle more than one?! :shrug: I'd LOVE to have another one if we can, just not sure how to juggle more than one when it's so hard adjusting to our dear little girl. Will I ever get it?! lol


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MA - I think that the first baby is always the hardest and seems impossible to manage at first. If someone had told me back then that I would end up with 4 inc. twins I would have laughed them out of town lol!!! I was nervous about having a second, but then, despite her prematurity I found it a breeze once she was home and I had two to look after. 

I think once you have made the adjustment from no kids to having one, then adding more into the mix is much much easier. It is the loss of life as a 'care free' couple and the sudden burden of responsibility that a baby brings that is hard - once you've made that change and adapted does get better hun. 

You are no different to any other loving Mother MA - we all feel it, but lots of people are reluctant be honest about it. A shame really because I suspect that there would be a lot less post natal depression and baby blues if women felt they could share their feelings and ask for support after giving birth. New babies are the hardest thing I have ever done, and put you under an enormous strain, especially when they do the whole 'screaming at midnight' number ;) Hang in there sweet, by 6mths Amelia will be a different child having a regular bed time, sleeping through and you will have your lives back once more - with a gorgeous little angel to share it with :) If you need any help with routines hun, then feel free to PM me for some tips :hugs: xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hello again,

So it's day 4 since my stitch was placed, and so far so good. Apart from one thing...

I'd forgotten just how much anxiety having a stitch brings! It worked so well for my last time (had my baby at 38 weeks after being induced) but i still find it so hard to trust it.

I can feel the stitch constantly - not neccessarily painful, but either a light pinching, or scratching feeling. I remember feeling this last time too, but i'm still lying here convincing myself my stitch is unravelling and that is what i can feel!

Basically, having a stitch seems to drive me slightly mad with worry - and i become a googling addict. 

Any advice? I'm just dreading the next 4 months!

Thanks

Kate


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kate - haven't we all been there hun?!? The IC legacy and what it does to your head during pregnancy :( I post here most days with words of support for others, but know full well that if and when I have another pregnancy, I will be rubbish at taking my own advice! 

Before I miscarried in July, I had spent the first few weeks of the pregnancy already generating every possible negative outcome in the book and convincing myself that this time the stitch wouldn't work, despite its tremendous success in the twin pregnancy. All I can say is that I had pinching, pulling, tweaking, knitting, stretching, and outright bloomin pain down below with the twins, but the stitch stayed very firmly in place hun. 

I have faith in stitching for you and every other lady here, but what I do feel sorry about is that no one here just gets to relax and enjoy their pregnancy.............a great shame. x

MA - you ok love? x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!!

Went to both of my Dr.'s appointments. Breast sonogram came out with nothing. :happydance: Can't remember WHO told me, but I took a hot shower, pushed my breast down and let Amelia suckle on the nipple without the shield (even though she sucked it flat) and by today's appointment it's no longer there. We narrowed it down to a milk duct!! Thanks to all who shared their concern and experience with me. :winkwink:

Went to my 6wk appointment (even though its 7wks) at the perinatal center. The incision is looking EXCELLENT, they took out a few of the sutures that didn't dissolve. I asked if next time we could do a VBAC if possible and they said yes. They mentioned a few options of birth control for us. One with hormones, the other is one placed in the vagina which I'm sure some of you know. They mentioned the egg and sperm can still fertilize but whatever that placement is will do away with it. Said no right away. It took me 10 years to conceive Amelia. Knowing that is not only a conviction but would kill me inside because I DO want more with all the time wasted over the years being told I couldn't. I'm 38 in May and lets face it, I'm not sure how much longer I'll have to ttc. So we're using condoms and trying to time which we'll do as well. The rest is honestly up to God. In all honesty we're not trying for another year or year and a half because I'd like to try to keep breastfeeding Amelia and just giving her "me time" before another one. Is anyone 39 or over here who got pregnant?? Just looking for more inspiring stories.


How is everyone doing??

Lizzie, thank you SO much for your kind feedback. It helps a great deal to know the normalcy of being a new parent. I love Amelia and am also looking to one day give her a brother or sister. I'm glad things fall into place with more than one. I was beginning to wonder if I was cut out for more than one at this point. :wacko: :lol:


----------



## vaali

kateqpr said:


> Hello again,
> 
> So it's day 4 since my stitch was placed, and so far so good. Apart from one thing...
> 
> I'd forgotten just how much anxiety having a stitch brings! It worked so well for my last time (had my baby at 38 weeks after being induced) but i still find it so hard to trust it.
> 
> I can feel the stitch constantly - not neccessarily painful, but either a light pinching, or scratching feeling. I remember feeling this last time too, but i'm still lying here convincing myself my stitch is unravelling and that is what i can feel!
> 
> Basically, having a stitch seems to drive me slightly mad with worry - and i become a googling addict.
> 
> Any advice? I'm just dreading the next 4 months!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kate

I too had that foreign-body sensation down there kate:wacko:(like a tampon inside the Cx all day)! but it lasted just for 4 weeks(or may be i got accustomed :haha:).. my LO is cephalic from week27 & nowadays i feel that sharp pinching thingy only when the head hits the cervix (you know, like.. the lil monkey kicks the uterine fundus with his/her foot which hurts my ribs while head hits right on the cervix.. oouchh!) esp when im sitting.
So my guess is the sensation you feel would ease out in few weeks time or you will get used to it that you feel weird only if otherwise:winkwink:. 
Oh.. & im gonna sneak courteously sneak this from you if im allowed to - "May we all have long and boring pregnancies!":hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Thanks ladies - always so good to hear the voice of common sense when you're going round in circles like a dog chasing its tail!

Lizzie - you're right. Funnily enough i had great faith in stitches and was always singing their praises until i got pregnant again this time round - and suddenly i'm a doubting worried mess again!

MA - i'm 39 next month, and got pregnant quite quickly this second time round, so it's always doable (especially if you're already had a successful pregnancy). A lot of my friends are around the 39 mark and have all just had their second babies, so keep the faith!

oh, and one last question.... DISCHARGE!! (Yay!)

I've started to notice a yellowy discharge on the pads i've been wearing post placement. Should i get it checked out? It doesn't seem to smell, but it is new. Am thinking of calling my hospital this afternoon to put my ever worrying mind at rest!


----------



## x-amy-x

I had a fair bit of discharge in the 1st week.... i still get a yellowy tinge to some of my discharge but most is clear!

Give em a call... thats what they're there for! xxx


----------



## LaRockera

KATE - My discharge dries yellow/pale yellowish very very frequently if I wear a pantiliner. If I wear black panties it dries white. Sometimes, it just dries clear.

Do give them a call to put your mind at ease (always do that), but if you look for other discharge threads you'll find out that discharge drying yellow can be pretty normal. :thumbup:


----------



## apsara.m

dear kate.. i had avariety of discharges including brown,black and yellow.. so far my doc told me all is normal. and i worried a lot. now i am used to it. do give a call to put your mind at ease.


----------



## vaali

My radiology appointment was fantastic yesterday! know why? my CL is 1.8cms ]:happydance:!! the radiologist (most of the clinics in India OBGY scan are done by radiologists themselves..) breathed a sigh of relief & smiled at me in satisfaction since she was always terrified with my TUV as mine was the shortest ever she has seen so far (3mm before stitch!!).
I also went through a lot of gender scans in 'ingender' & other sites & after serial requests made to my radiologist yesterday i somehow convinced her to move the scan probe inbetween LO's ever kicking tender restless legs & im guessing my lil monkey is a :blue:'he':blue:! i seem to be a 'HE' maker :haha:(DH's mockery at me).. aint i?
I just cant thank the Almighty enough for taking us so far & i pray to travel with us all throughout & make this pregnancy a big success!!
May we all bake it & make it to term:hugs:!


----------



## LaRockera

Vaali- this is excellent news, hon! :happydance:

At least you can breathe now, especially at 30 weeks, and know you'll make it full-term. Not long to go now. Well done! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## apsara.m

vaali... wow congrats on the blue bump.. wow you really convinced your radiologist to show you gender...congrats on crossing 30 weeks. 
i had a scan appointment on 29th. after i got GD iam not gaining weight my pre pregnancy weight was 64KG and now i weigh only 67KG. (at 28 weeks) is it normal.... iam worried a bit


----------



## vaali

Thanks bud! Im guessing i saw the 'HE' parts.. my radiologist smiled at my guess (since she is not supposed to reveal it by law) & im taking that as a hint ;)
Im so surprised you gained just 3 kgs so far! i thought insulin is lipogenic & would add up to the fat than what is normally gained in pregnancy? im wondering if it is normal, bud!.. what did your doc day? lets see what other expert buddies got to say about this..


----------



## garrickbaby

i'm going on 29 weeks and have gained 9lbs, my doc isn't concern as long as the baby is growing good. 

Can't believe that Thanksgiving is coming up, ladies I think we all have a lot to be thankful for at this point. I thank God everyday for getting me this far, sometimes I'm still amazed that i'm in the 3rd trimester. 
I'm lucky because my mother in law is coming from New Jersey and will be cooking at my house this year, she doesn't want me to lift a finger, although I feel so useless, it does feel good to just enjoy the holiday. 
I can't wait until Christmas, that will be my last week of offical bedrest although I don't plan on doing much different.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Garrickbaby :happydance:

Apsara, I have type II diabetes. It IS quite normal for Insulin Resistant women with GD and type II diabetes NOT to gain so much. It's okay! Actually, they don't want you gaining a whole lot because that can cause baby to be a bigger weight! I only gained 14lbs for my weight. The rest was all water retention. I've already lost 30lbs (though I can't tell) which is the 14lbs and then some. I honestly need to lose another 46lbs before I'm happy with my weight loss.

Keep away from processed carbs like white rice, pastas and white breads. Stick with 100% whole grains and balance whole grains or vegetable/fruit carbs with healthy fats like olive oils with lean proteins like fish, turkey or chicken. :winkwink: 

Don't worry over no weight gain. It's the way our bodies work for some reason while pregnant. Just make sure you watch your food intake for you and baby to keep your sugars down. That's the most important thing right now!


----------



## apsara.m

oh thankx MA!! my doc is not really concerned about the weight now. but all my friends said they gained around 5-6 kgs around . 
iam on diet control as well as on insulin so no oil,sugar and only 1 cup rice per day. iam managing with lot of vegetable gravy and pulses. my doc told me to eat only one apple or one erange per day can i eat more than one? i can't eat fish or chicken as i am a vegetarian.
garrickbaby enjoy the holidays and special treatments!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey ladies - apsara hun, I only gained 32Ibs by 38wks with the twins. Approx 24Ibs was babies, placentas and amniotic sacs so my own weight gain was only 8Ibs. This was lots less than recommended in twin pregnancy, but the boys were big and healthy in the end, so it was a perfectly healthy pregnancy. My consultant explained that the boys were taking all my calories due to their size, which is how it should be - they were very efficient parasites :rofl: x


----------



## heychickie

Aspara - I was recently diagnosed with GD as well. Prior to diagnosis, I had gained 12 lbs all pregnancy. After diagnosis, and beginning to follow a diet plan for GD that I found online, I had lost 3 lbs in 2 weeks. Though I am physically eating MORE food, it's a different distribution of types. 

As for the fruit, surprisingly, my plan has me eating fruit at almost every meal - 2 servings at breakfast, 2 at lunch, 1 at snack, 1 at dinner and 1 before bed. Now, a fruit serving depends on type, it's a small apple or orange, or 1 cup of berries or 15 grapes, or 1/2 banana. 

I'm also supposed to have a carb or two servings at each meal, but they need to be high quality ones. Whole grain bread, pita, English muffin, or small potato, pretzels, etc. 

Protein is fairly limited, 2oz servings twice a day, lunch and dinner. Can be fish, other meat, eggs, or tofu, etc. Veggies aside from salad are pretty limited too, only at lunch and dinner 1 serving (1/2 cup cooked) each.

I've only been following my doctor's diet plan since Friday, so today is day 4, and my second day checking glucose levels (I'm only supposed to do that 4 days a week), but I am FULL all the time. I rarely get hungry eating this way. I fully suspect I may continue losing some weight, too. I was overweight to begin with, so there's weight to spare.


----------



## truthbtold

Heychickie, your cervical length is amazing, way to go?

Feels kinda funny now that I dont get my cervix checked anymore. I dont whats going on but Im not worried. 

I dont even want to think about weight gain I am a whale lol.


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Heychickie, your cervical length is amazing, way to go?
> 
> Feels kinda funny now that I dont get my cervix checked anymore. I dont whats going on but Im not worried.
> 
> I dont even want to think about weight gain I am a whale lol.

Hey truth, can you believe that by next Friday you can say that you are due "next month" Congrats huh, what an accomplishment. 

My c-section will either be at the end of January or Feb 1st, so I told my husband I'm considering January my month and told him the same thing how soon we can say we are due Next month, he said he need more time. lol... I said too bad i've been waiting 10 years for this one to arrive. 

Jan 10th is my first daughters birthday. :happydance: That's a good day to have a baby :thumbup:.


----------



## truthbtold

Im so excited Garrick! My last day of work is approaching fast December 22nd. Cerclage comes out on the 23rd. Then its just a matter of days or weeks. 

You dont have long to go now, Men dont understand we start counting down a month in advance lol.


----------



## DMJ

Hi Ladies, 

I previously came across this thread when it first started after losing my two babies prematurely. 
I am now pregnant again :happydance: and will be needing a cervical stitch placed around 12weeks, im currently only around 5weeks but thought id introdue myself now to get used to everything going on etc..

Hope your all ok and wont mind answering my massive book of questions that im going to have throughout :wacko:

Thankyou :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Welcome aboard DMJ! Congrats on your bfp


----------



## apsara.m

welcome DMJ.............


----------



## Garden59

Hi there all. I have been reading everyones threads and decided to share my experience that I am going through. I am currently 19 weeks pregnant and I had an doctor's appointment this past Friday. After an ultrasound, the doctor indicated that my cervix was 2.13 cm.. I currently have three children and I carried my daughter to 35 weeks and my two boys to 37 weeks. I was induced all labors. This is the first pregnancy in which the doctor said that i had an incompetent cervix and that I need the cervical cerclage. I decided against the stitch because I am confused as to where this even came from. I had no problem carrying at least to 30 weeks before having contractions in my past pregnancies. I have been experiencing Braxton Hicks contractions (or at least I though they were teh BH contractions). At times, it do feel like I am carrying a heavy load. The doctor insisted that since I turned the cervical cerclage down, to get plenty of rest and come back to the doctor in 2 weeks so that they can check my cervix again. HAve anyone else decided against a cerclage and made it long enough to give birth without miscarrying or losing their baby?


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Hi ladies, i think i have mentioned before that im being scanned for a IC next Tuesday because i lost twins at 23 weeks last Christmas Day.

I have been thinking about it a lot recently and personally i dont think i have IC. A week and half before i lost them i was getting contractions (not everyday), and loosing little bits of blood when i went to the toilet. I visited the hospital three times about this and was told the first time i had thrush and the second and third times they did an internal examination and told me my womb was closed and sent me home. I didnt know i was contracting (never had a baby before) the hospital said the pains were pressure from carrying two, which i now know isnt true.

Christmas Morning my waters went followed by lots of blood and an hour later i had my twins. 

My main reason for posting is does this sound like the results of an incompetant cervix to you? Or just the risk of carrying two? When i went for my follow up in March they said i had a water infection which brought on premature labour and in any future pregnancies they would check me for IC.

Just wonder what your thoughts are on what i went through and if those that have had a loss due to IC, experianced the same kind of thing as me. xx


----------



## DMJ

hi, in my history with both my babies my membranes ruptered and i lost the mucus plug when i was examined they said that my cervix was already dilating and nothing could be done... i had no pain until i actually went into labour and i was told this was due to me having IC .

If im right .. you dont get contraction pain with IC, i amy be totally wrong :wacko: 

sorry havnt been much help...

xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Just adding that I didnt have contraction pain with my loss, went in for my 20 week scan and bam I was 4cm dilated.


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Im so excited Garrick! My last day of work is approaching fast December 22nd. Cerclage comes out on the 23rd. Then its just a matter of days or weeks.
> 
> You dont have long to go now, Men dont understand we start counting down a month in advance lol.

December 22 is also a good day... That's My birthday :happydance:


----------



## garrickbaby

I had no contractions with my first 2nd trimester loss at 23 weeks, I just felt something wan't right and went to the doctors office and he checked me and I was dialated. Then my last 2nd trimester loss at 24 weeks My water had broke at 19 weeks but my cerclage was still in place and was holding but it had started to shorten from the top allowing the membrane to come down, so that loss was due to Pprom not just the IC.


----------



## truthbtold

Garrick just looked at your siggy, how long have you been taking 17p shots?


----------



## DMJ

can i just ask what are the 17p shots and what they do?

xx


----------



## truthbtold

17p is progesterone in oil injections, the amount and frequency varies person. Its a hormone produced naturally by pregnant women to substain a pregnancy. My doctor used the term "Keep the uterus calm of any contractions" so far so good for me. There seems to be mixed information in reference to 17p helping control cervical length but in my case it helped me stay at 2cm from weeks 24 to 31, last check I had 3cm so I would say it helped me maintain length because before the shots I was rapidly decreasing. Most women start them at 16 weeks, I didnt start until 24 weeks as a last minute precaution.


----------



## DMJ

thankyou for the reply hun :thumbup:

Im not seeing my consultant for a few more weeks yet so im just trying to get everything together information wise..

xx


----------



## truthbtold

I understand.:hugs:


----------



## heychickie

I, like several of the other ladies, had no contractions with my early delivery @ 24 weeks, just the TINIEST bit of blood and discharge, and I was dilated 4 cm. that said, someone could certainly have BOTH incompetent cervix AND premature labor, causing the contractions. 

Personally, if offered the stitch, I'd rather take it as a precaution, it doesn't change your ability to have a vaginal birth (unless like me you had a prior emergency c-section in which case that's not an option to begin with), and if it is IC, that cervix can shorten VERY suddenly and drastically, and leave little able to be done for baby. They put me on hospitalized full bedrest, and i was only able to keep him in an extra 3 days. My son, born at 24 weeks seemed to do ok, then declined rapidly after over a month in the NICU, we lost him just about 40 days old. 

I think not having IC in an earlier pregnancy doesn't mean it can't crop up in a later one. I believe that Lizzie carried longer with her first? Or I might be confusing people. Anyway, your cervix could weaken because of strains during the prior pregnancies, for example, and though it was strong enough before, may not be now. 

That all said, yes, ladies on here have made it without a stitch, because they couldn't convince the doctors it was needed or because bulging membranes made it too risky, but with VERY limited activity, either self or doctor imposed bed rest. 

Take care, and keep us posted!


----------



## LaRockera

Mummy of Angel, I didn't know you lost your babies on Christmas day. Not that any other day would have made it any easier, but I just wanted to offer squeezy tight :hugs:. Not much more I can really say. :nope:

Welcome to the new ladies. :flower:

If you've been reading the thread, you'll know I'm not nearly as experienced like some other ladies, but here's my two cents anyway.

I've had an elective cerclage inserted at 13+3, due to a funneling at 12 weeks. That was in Greece, by a brilliant, very honest obstetrician and fertility specialist (the one that did our IUI) with a PhD in cervical anomalies (or something). I'm saying honest because there's always the suspicion of private doctors overtreating you in order to get the extra buck, which I know for a fact is not the case with my obgyn.

Anyway, since returning to the UK I've found out that Greece is known for overtreating, and for inserting sutures more often. On the other hand, I was told (repeatedly) that in the UK, they won't do anything unless there's been a previous loss. Two extremes, no doubt. But in my personal view, I'd rather be safe than sorry. Of course, the insertion of a cerclage does carry risk, especially if performed later in pregnancy. But for me, the benefits outweigh the risks by a long shot. Of course, the stitch doesn't provide any guarantees- I'm very well aware how fragile everything is, which is why I'm still paranoid even after a brilliant cervical length of 4.8cm at 23 weeks. But through all this craze, this sort of thing absolves me from yet another issue to go frantic about. :wacko:

Garden59, sometimes an IC cervix appear after the cervix has been injured by a vaginal birth. Still I think a 19-week-placed cerclage carries somewhat more risks than an elective one between 13-16 weeks (not to make anyone panic here, most of the ladies I've heard having a late one inserted carried to term). In that respect, I can't say whether you made the right or wrong decision. The more experienced ladies here may have better advice.


----------



## Susanah

Just a quick update from us.
30 weeks and had a scan today. Baby gone from being a bit small to measuring at 32 weeks, so am pretty happy. The view was really good as well and we could see quite a lot of detail on her face. Its all becoming rather more real.
Section booked for 8 weeks today.
Can't believe it all.... cautiously hopeful :)
Good luck everyone
x


----------



## truthbtold

Great news Susanah....not long now.

I have to agree with Heychickie....if a doctor suggested a cerclage I would get it. Its just better safe then sorry to me. I know I would beat myself up if I didnt do everything possible to get my baby here safely and healthy.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, and welcom dmj, garden and mummy to ange :hugs:

Susie, great news about bubs and wow I can't believe you'll be having her 8wks from now!!! How did that happen?! lol. A second baby within a yr of the first and with IC and a stitch - you're truly an inspiration to us all :hugs:

To answer some recent questions - I did carry my first baby to term (40wks), as heychickie mentioned with no problems. It was his traumatic delivery which tore my cervix and left it weak and atonal :( It is possible therfore to carry previous babies to term but then go on to develop an incompetent cervix - it is often not as severe as women with IC who have never carried a baby to term however. 

It could also be that your previous pregnancies have caused weakness in your cervix and this natural 'wear and tear' have caused it to shorten early in this pregnancy. It might be that you get safely to term anyway despite this, because lots of women on their 3rd, 4th and 5th babies may well have weaker cervixes that shorten faster and earlier than those on their first 1 or 2 babies. 

Obviously declining the stitch is entirely your choice hun, and with rest and extra care you might well be ok and take this baby safely to 37wks anyway. However, if you still aren't sure, and are just nervous about getting it done, then please don't be. A stitch placed before any funneling or dilation can still work very well and perhaps add that extra strength that your cervix might need in this pregnancy. The ladies are so right to urge you to reconsider :hugs:

Ange - It is true that twins can sadly be born early just because they are twins, and no one is really sure why. I couldn't believe how much more extra strain I felt 'down below' with my twins from as early as 10wks - the pressure and bulging were as bad as it had been with my first singleton baby from 24wks!! By 20wks I could barely walk for more than ten mins without feeling the need to sit down, and this wasn't cervix related it was likely because I was carrying two. 

When I had my preemie second child at 24wks, I didn;t initially have contractions as such, but I did have low back ache and a feeling of vaginal pressure, and was dilated 3cms with membranes bulging :(. After the emergency stitch was placed, I did develop full-blown contractions probably because by then I had an infection resulting from my open cervix. Your situation is very 'chicken and egg', in that you had mild contractions for a week, but you can't be sure that your cervix wasn't already changing and an infection had triggered that, or if you had genuine PTL which caused your cervix to dilate. Although IC doesn't present with full blown contractions, the accompanying cervical changes do cause some sensation and feelings of discomfort which aren't dissimilar to early labour.

It could also be that your cervix would be fine under the weight of one baby, but for two it was unable to remain closed so was incompetent only because you were carrying twins (also very common in ladies pregnant with twins). The chances are that you might have no problems in a singleton pregnancy and therefore don't need a stitch. 

That said, you did have some of the typical signs of genuine IC - you had a confirmed infection which probably caused contractions. This infection likely took hold because your cervix had opened and allowed it to track up into your uterus. Whether it opened because you have IC, or just because you were carrying two is debatable. It obviously didn't begin to funnel and open until around 21wks with the twins, so chances are, even if it is incompetent, your cervix might hold up even longer with a singleton and indeed be fine throughout the pregnancy. Are you choosing to wait and see with scans hun, and only get a stitch if there are significant changes? Keep in touch and let us know how you get on :hugs:

MA - so glad all went well with the scan hun, what a relief. Hope you're ok?

Heychickie, lovely to hear from you and brilliant to see you are doing so well :) xxx


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Garrick just looked at your siggy, how long have you been taking 17p shots?

Since 16 weeks and i'll get my last one at 36 weeks.


----------



## vaali

Ahh! so much has happened in this thread in one day:coffee:.. okay! so apsara bud! though your weight gain seems to be less looks like it happens in GD & as you had said you doc too wasnt concerned about it, you are on right path!:thumbup:. i was 57kgs to start with & reached 71 already which makes me feel like a house:holly: & im ranting over to everyone i come across! Having said that i think this IC make us paranoid & depressed on every single thing happening to us:shrug:.. be it gaining less weight/ more weight, getting less sleep/ more sleep, vaginal discharge, pain, pressure, kicks.. we seem to be worried & getting carried over a lot, dont we?


----------



## vaali

DMJ welcome back:flower:.. sorry about your loss bud & my:hugs: to you!
i was of the same opinion that you dont get contraction pain with IC as what you had said til, i got my sticth this time @ 22w. I had preterm premature rupture of membranes last time @ 18w & i was convinced (along with the doc) it wasnt an IC m/c coz i had to be induced thrice with pills the day after i ruptured since there was no sign if getting any contractions & @18w foetus cant survive anymore inside without membranes. So we had to blame the infection (as usual) though biopsy dint prove it to be so. Well, even the current more experienced OBGY of mine dint really think about IC inspite of my repeated requests for TUVs till accidentally my horrendous 3mm cervix was picked up during second trim scan:dohh: & was rushed in for an emergency cerlage @ 22+5w! & yes 17p shots are to prevent pre term labour which is more prone to happen in IC ones & whose effect seems to be proven both theoretically & practically.


----------



## P_anxious

Hi to all the new ladies ... Ppl with more exp have already answered so I won't say a lot from my side , for me the cerclage prevented what could have been a heartbreaking loss and hence i am for it.. ESP if the doc recommends it.
Now i have completed my 34 weeks ... Feeling a lot more relaxed but as the ladies pointed out once we hv this exp we tend tob paranoid about every issue ...

Hope u guys take the rt decision and hv no issues


----------



## apsara.m

hi all welcome all new members!! 
yes vaali this IC and two previous loss makes me a real paranoid. and this long wait of 8 years also puts it strain on me. i am a constant worrier. 
so i am relaxed a bit now as my lack of weight gain is normal (lol)... 
*new worry for me*
now for the past three days iam using vaginal pessaries for fungal infection(i think thrush) and i am getting blood tinged discharge. may be a drop or two of blood in the discharge. i have to take the pessaries for three more days. is this blood in the discharge is caused by inserting the pessary? has any of you had experienced it?


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Tanks for all your replies. There is no doubt about it if I need the stitch I will be having it, I will do whatever it takes to get through this pregnancy.

My MW thinks the premature labour was an unfortunate thing from carrying twins so that does make me feel a little better. A week before I was struggling to walk, my tummy was extremely tight (felt like it was going to tear if I stood up straight) and I was loosing strings of blood which could have been the plug I don't know. I remember I had no pain when my waters broke but when I sat on the toilet I also lost a lot of blood. I think I had prom.

I had a scan the day before and twin a had a little too much fluid around it.

We will find out a week today, got my lenghthening scan xx


----------



## vaali

Mummy of Ange said:


> Tanks for all your replies. There is no doubt about it if I need the stitch I will be having it, I will do whatever it takes to get through this pregnancy.
> 
> My MW thinks the premature labour was an unfortunate thing from carrying twins so that does make me feel a little better. A week before I was struggling to walk, my tummy was extremely tight (felt like it was going to tear if I stood up straight) and I was loosing strings of blood which could have been the plug I don't know. I remember I had no pain when my waters broke but when I sat on the toilet I also lost a lot of blood. I think I had prom.
> 
> I had a scan the day before and twin a had a little too much fluid around it.
> 
> We will find out a week today, got my lenghthening scan xx

Ah! hey bud.. really sorry about the loss:hugs: but i just wanted to quickly share this with ya after reading your post. Believe me my m/c history was verbatim as yours.. no pains nothing, waters broke just like that at home all over the mattress(PPROM), though for fraction of seconds i wondered if it was urine.. i knew it was the waters when i wasnt able to control it by contracting my sphincter voluntarily & i was clearly able to perceive that something was giving up inside like a 'balloon rupture'.. so i ran to the restroom only to find out the start of torrential bleed. I was petrified & home alone, started to scream..cry..asking the bub not to leave me & to stay tight with mom.. but fate decided otherwise! i literally screamed over the phone to hubby whose work place is couple of hrs drive away from home who inturn rang up EMR services. They picked me up from home within minutes but sadly hubby got stuck in a bad evening traffic & met me at the hospital only 3 hrs later!! Later, after my discharge from hospital hubby described me in tears how bad the bedroom & restroom smelt of blood all over & how heavy his heart felt to clean them all.. (gosh, i so hate to go back & look into that time of my life & im clearing my throat as i type this:cry:)
So, i still dont really know if what i experienced few weeks ahead of it was tightening/ contractions/ whatever? coz it was so mild & almost negligible pain:shrug:.. & here im, now a labelled "IC mom to be".


----------



## LaRockera

Susanah- this is wonderful news babes, let the countdown begin! :flower:

24 weeks for me today. I'm taking my first breath, and even though I don't think I'll ever relax completely, I'm setting a new milestone to 28 weeks, and trying to realise how important it is my baby girl and I got this far.

:flower:


----------



## vaali

Heyyyyy LaRock congrats!:hugs2::thumbup:


----------



## vaali

May we all bake it & make it to term ladies!!:cake:


----------



## LaRockera

vaali said:


> May we all bake it & make it to term ladies!!:cake:

Indeed! I'm so happy for every lady's every success, whether that may be the reaching of an important milestone, or the actual birth of her baby! 

Thank you for your wishes, honey. You're going to do brilliant yourself, you're now in a very good road. Looking forward to meeting your LO! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Happy Validation Day LaRockera! Time will fly by now.


----------



## LaRockera

truthbtold said:


> Happy Validation Day LaRockera! Time will fly by now.

Thank you for the encouragement, hon! :hugs:


----------



## garrickbaby

Congrats LaRockera, you've done great, what an accomplishment. 

I was in L & D last night because I was having contractions and back pains, after they tested me for everything, they said that I was fine and the baby looked good. Glad I went anyway to get checked out because the top of my stomache was so tight and I had pains every few minutes. I didn't want to go to sleep and dismiss it just in case. I was up doing more than my usual yesterday so I think that had something to do with it.


----------



## truthbtold

Better safe than sorry Garrick! Glad everything turned out okay


----------



## DMJ

hi ladies, 

so ... today i saw my consultant and had a dicussion about everything. He did a scan even though im only around 4 / 5 weeks pregnant and although he couldnt see much he did see around a 2mm sac does this sound about right?
Im praying so hard that everything progresses fine, i go back for another scan in 2 weeks. because of the fluid on the ovary he did mention about an eptopic but surely if he thinks he saw a sac then the baby is in the right place? :wacko:
He also mentioned that i have slightly more then average fluid around my ovary? again has anyone had or know anything about this.

He also explained that the royal college of obstetricians and gynaecologists have since changed there guidelines so that in order for a cervical cerglage to be placed you have to have THREE or more pre-term loses .. i now dont fall into this category as iv only had 2 :cry:
I no 100% that i cannot go through the heartache of losing another baby!

so he did say that they are brining this new thing in to reduce pre-term labour by usuing progesterone injections / pessarys.
Is there anyone that can advise me on these compared to having the stitch and what if, any benefits that this will be ok using this and not having the stitch?

sorry its abit long and hope it all makes sence but i would be grateful for anyones view/opinons on this.

Many thanks :hugs: xxx


----------



## LaRockera

garrickbaby said:


> Congrats LaRockera, you've done great, what an accomplishment.
> 
> I was in L & D last night because I was having contractions and back pains, after they tested me for everything, they said that I was fine and the baby looked good. Glad I went anyway to get checked out because the top of my stomache was so tight and I had pains every few minutes. I didn't want to go to sleep and dismiss it just in case. I was up doing more than my usual yesterday so I think that had something to do with it.

Thank you garrickbaby. :flower:

And I am always in complete accordance with better safe than sorry. I'd have done the same. Even for things that seem 'minor'. You'll do brilliant, time for life to compensate for all the heartache you've been through. Wounds won't disappear but will heal, and your beautiful baby will give you all the reasons in the world to be happy. :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

DMJ- First off, I think since he saw a sac there, the baby's in the write place. :thumbup:

Second, in regards to their 'guidelines'...

ARE THEY FUCKING KIDDING? WTF, a baby isn't a wallet! One darn loss is a life-stigmatising event, let alone two, or three!

Can you afford to go privately honey? I'm sure there are clinics that will do it privately in London or elsewhere. Or you can go abroad?

I don't mean to worry you more though. Let's just see what the other ladies have to say about this. It's R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S. 

VERY angry on your behalf. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## DMJ

luckily i am waiting for an appointment to come through from a hospital in london just hoping that i may get some answers from them. the consultant i saw today is prepared to help no matter what we choose to decide so glad iv got him on my side.

Another question sorry... but i had a transvaginal scan today as i was so early and it has caused me to have very slight pinky tinge on the tissue when i went to the loo .. is this normal?

xx


----------



## LaRockera

DMJ said:


> luckily i am waiting for an appointment to come through from a hospital in london just hoping that i may get some answers from them. the consultant i saw today is prepared to help no matter what we choose to decide so glad iv got him on my side.
> 
> Another question sorry... but i had a transvaginal scan today as i was so early and it has caused me to have very slight pinky tinge on the tissue when i went to the loo .. is this normal?
> 
> xx

I think it is, yes. It's probably cervical erosion, same reason some ladies bleed after sex. 

It's brilliant that at least your consultant is on your side. This is very important, hon.


----------



## lizziedripping

OMG dmj - to echo Rockera, what is he talking about!?!? This is the first I have heard of this new guideline - I only saw my prem prevention consultant in July, and she never mentioned this!!! Also, I'm sure the other ladies will be along to confirm, but there are several of them who have been on here recently and have had a stitch placed here in the UK within the past few mths and haven't had 3 previous losses - am I right ladies?!?

It is also the case that even with these supposed guidelines in place, consultants do not have to follow them to the letter if they think there is just cause to act. They can justify the surgery if they need to. As for letting women lose 3 babies - what? Is that some sick joke? I think Rock put it very well hun, and you really need to explore this further, don't take his word for this. So sorry darlin that you got nowhere with the appt, very frustrating. If we can help at all then let us know :hugs:

As for internal scan, it cna cause some bleeding afterwards, but then in all my pregnancies I had some kind of bleeding in the first few mths, so it might just be coincidental hun. Take things easy for a few days xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hey everyone

DMJ - i have had no previous losses, but was still offered a stitch in each pregnancy as they monitored my cervix every week and placed it when it go under 2.5cm. 
If your hospital doesn't play ball, you could always try contacting another hospital. I'd highly recommend St Thomas's in London (you're essex, right?, so not too far). They have an excellent pre term clinic there, do lots of research etc. I emailed the professor of obstetrics there, Andrew Shennan, during my last pregnancy as i wasn't sure my local hospital was the best option for me, and he agreed to see me, so do contact other consultants or hospitals for another opinion. I've come to the conclusion the NHS is brilliant, but you do have to be pushy!

LaRockera - big well done on making it to 24 weeks! I know it feels like a huge milestone. I'm 19 weeks tomorrow and am literally wishing each hour and day away at the moment. It' horrible. I can't even imagine getting to 24 weeks at the moment with all the anxiety i have, let alone 38 weeks!

Still in denial i may actually have a baby in April next year.....


----------



## LaRockera

kateqpr said:


> LaRockera - big well done on making it to 24 weeks! I know it feels like a huge milestone. I'm 19 weeks tomorrow and am literally wishing each hour and day away at the moment. It' horrible. I can't even imagine getting to 24 weeks at the moment with all the anxiety i have, let alone 38 weeks!
> 
> Still in denial i may actually have a baby in April next year.....

Oooh, I know what you mean. I longed to be 24 weeks, and now that I'm here, I'm seeing 28 weeks as the next big milestone- four weeks away, it will take forever. :dohh: 

You'll get there hon, I promise. Time does go by, and there's nothing we can do to stop it. 

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I don't live in the UK so I don't honestly have any business replying but holy cats! :wacko: I thought some of us in the U.S. had to argue. Waiting for 3 losses..I'd be flipping LIVID. There's NO WAY I'd wait to lose 3 children. I'd be fighting mad!


----------



## vaali

DMJ said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> so ... today i saw my consultant and had a dicussion about everything. He did a scan even though im only around 4 / 5 weeks pregnant and although he couldnt see much he did see around a 2mm sac does this sound about right?
> Im praying so hard that everything progresses fine, i go back for another scan in 2 weeks. because of the fluid on the ovary he did mention about an eptopic but surely if he thinks he saw a sac then the baby is in the right place? :wacko:
> He also mentioned that i have slightly more then average fluid around my ovary? again has anyone had or know anything about this.
> 
> He also explained that the royal college of obstetricians and gynaecologists have since changed there guidelines so that in order for a cervical cerglage to be placed you have to have THREE or more pre-term loses .. i now dont fall into this category as iv only had 2 :cry:
> I no 100% that i cannot go through the heartache of losing another baby!
> 
> so he did say that they are brining this new thing in to reduce pre-term labour by usuing progesterone injections / pessarys.
> Is there anyone that can advise me on these compared to having the stitch and what if, any benefits that this will be ok using this and not having the stitch?
> 
> sorry its abit long and hope it all makes sence but i would be grateful for anyones view/opinons on this.
> 
> Many thanks :hugs: xxx

Grats the sac is found buddy:flower:.. since you said these are your very early weeks of pregnancy (4/5 weeks) there are chances that the fluid around the ovaries may the peritoneal fluid spill during ovulation. So do not worry bud:hugs:& we will stay hopeful for next couple of weeks:hugs:!
And ya.. right, next time they gonna revise this guidelines would one be surprised if they say
'_whoever got cerclage before 3 losses, the clinics should call them back to get it removed & make sure they m/c thrice before re done_'!:grr::grr:
Im sure *whoever-et-al* framed these RCOG guidelines could never belong (leave alone docs!) to human species but only vampires!!:devil::devil: 
Wish i can:gun: them..!!!
Why would it hurt for any OBGY to knock the patient off & secure a cerclage in there when the patient wants it? leave alone docs putting one prophylactically coz most of their genius brains never even seem to think about it till they see a IC cervix by TUV in front of their damn eyes! why cant they just believe in a mom's instincts & give more attention to her worries than framing stupid guidelines & shutdown their already barely working brains?:growlmad::growlmad:
Im sorry ladies! but *that* definitely irked the hell outta me!!:growlmad:


----------



## apsara.m

these so called guideline people don't know the feeling of a women undergoing a loss. they can't even imagine the pain it causes to us knowing it was something we could have done to save our little one.
my cerclage is a preventive one as i have one loss at 16 weeks. they are not sure it is caused by IC even though they put it and iam really happy coz my cervix now measures 2.5cm only. 
what hurts them to put the stich if it saves a baby i really don't know.


----------



## Susanah

DMJ - Thats balls. You need a new consultant. Change now. 
*History of midterm loss OR history of cervical damage + Current pregnancy = stitch OR alternative management of CI.*
Your consultant is manipulating the extremely vague guidelines in the wrong way. 
It is a clinical decision for each individual woman.
When you get to 12 weeks you need to be under the care of a proactive consultant.
Please try and find one.


----------



## DMJ

hi everyone, thankyou all for your replies.

He gave me all the paperwork on starting the progesterone instead of having the stitch .. is this as good as or do u think i definatly need to fight to get the stitch done? 

I forgot to mention that he measured my cervix and it was 2.2 so that is already under the guidelines of what it should be is that right?

i go back again for my next appointment on the 6th december so not long away and will hopefully get more answers then. 

kateqpr - i am waiting for a phone call from university college london hospital (UCLH) as they said they may be able to help me in future pregnancies regarding the stitch .. im starting to think they may be far more experienced then ,my local hospital only problem there is the hospital is 2 hours away so may be difficult when i need to be on bedrest but i will 100% do what i can to make sure baby gets here safe and sound:thumbup:

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

bull shit.. if you have IC then you dont need 3 losses at all.. ive lost 3 babies before this one and this is 1st time theyve done stitch. That's because they didn't believe it a classic case of IC.. Its not... my cervix is damaged and they only just found that out when they reluctantly took me down for surgery

sometimes they think pregnancy is black and white and fail to look into the true cause of the problem. Just because X, Y and Z happened doesnt mean a SINGLE diagnosis. 

They refused to diagnose me with IC after my first loss because i laboured.. but i only laboured after they found my waters bulging and my cervix dialated to 4cm! (20 + 4) i then went into preterm labour... same way at 24+6... 

theyre useless...sorry for rant, ive totally gone off on one ! x


----------



## DMJ

it just makes you think who are these people that right these guidelines... :growlmad:

im sorry i keep adding things in that keep forgetting to write...
He said he was reluctant to do the stitch as when the placenta results came back from my previous 2 pregnancies it showed i had infections in them, but what we dont know is if the infections came because my cervix had already opened and infection got in or i had the infection that caused the cervix to open..?
Im pretty sure i have IC purely because with my first my membranes fell out as my cervix had already dilated and with my second i lost my mucus plug and me and baby caught infection because my cervix had again dilated...

really hoping im not confusing you all... :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

DMJ my circumstances were VERY similar to yours.

1st loss 20 + 4 my waters were bulging... they broke later that day and nothing happened for 3 days until both me and baby were infected then i went into labour.

2nd loss was pretty much the same just later xxx


----------



## DMJ

x-amy-x

do you have a stitch hun? or taking progesterone? 

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

emergency stitch was placed this pregnancy... finally after 3 losses :(


----------



## DMJ

what was your cervix length when they decided to do the emergency stitch? how many weeks were you? xx


----------



## x-amy-x

had the stitch at 18 +4 my cervix was 1.5 on scan but they found damage on my cervix when they stitched and it was more complicated than expected but explains a lot xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi dmj - ok, so I found the current guidelines and spent ages reading them last night. I felt very anxious after your post for you and any future pregnancy I might have. They do in fact state that it is advisable to manage suspected IC with observation and TVU, and not to rotuinely perform a cerclage unless the atient has had 3 previous second trimester losses. This is loosely based on clinical trials which show that rest and observation are more beneficial than stitching, and seems to be related to this whole issue that IC is difficult to diagnose absolutely and as such stitching might not work anyway. And to that I say bullshit!!!! Sorry.

These are exactly as they say, guidelines - and a consultant does not have to follow them - to echo all of the other ladies here. My consultant went against the guidacne which states you should not stitch a woman carrying multiples, because in her personal experience elective cerclage does work and she has seen this in practice many times in women who have previously failed to get a baby to term. 

Stitching does not eliiminate the other possible causes of preterm loss (i.e. PROM, infection etc), but it does take care of any mechanical issue with the cervix, which she and I suspect are behind late miscarriage much more commonly than docs are prepared to acknowledge. Because we can't be certain what comes first, IC or infection many clinicians write off the stitch as a possible prevention which is like denying antibiotics for infection because we don't know the cause of the infection.

As Susannah put so well, get another specialist if you can hun - opinions really do vary even within the same hospital, and if I had not been lucky enough to get consultants who were prepared to stick their necks out against guidelines, my precious daughter and the twins might not be here now :hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Hello

Can i just throw in another quick paranoid question? 

Does your stitch feel like a tampon? I can feel mine constantly at the moment - not painful, but, well, there, all the time, like someone has stuck a small ball high up my lady bits...

I'm starting to wonder if my stitch is dropping down or if i'm just driving myself mad thinking about it. Consultant and scan appointment tomorrow so shall ask my long list of questions then too!


----------



## DMJ

lizziedripping - thankyou hun, that is what my consultant said that if i have the bedrest and progesterone that is basically the same as having the stitch?

Im waiting for a phonecall back from a hospital in london and will hopefully know more after my appointment in two weeks. 
Il keep you all up to date with everything :thumbup:

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

kate... i dont think your stitch can move? they stitch through the walls of your cervix and tie it??

xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Too the graduates: On the day your cerclage was removed did they check your cervix for dilation or length before they let you go home?


----------



## kateqpr

x-amy-x said:


> kate... i dont think your stitch can move? they stitch through the walls of your cervix and tie it??
> 
> xxx

Amy - i guess is kind of feels like its loose and hanging down inside me. I wish i'd kept a diary with my last stitch, i'm sure it would have helped me remember every twinge and sensation!


----------



## kateqpr

Truthbtold - when i had mine out they just removed it and sent me on my way. No scan or examination. Waters broke a week later and i went on to be induced.


----------



## x-amy-x

I deffo feel like that some days but i think its just the pressure and tenderness more than anything. The stitch wont just fall out. My doc said to me if something is wrong with my stitch/cervix i'd know about it pain wise!


----------



## lizziedripping

Kate hun - I go tthe 'tampon sensation from 20wks, right after the hideous vaginal pressure had vanished. It was in fact my prolapsed uterus which was causing this feeling, it had moved down quite low as the babies got bigger. This is normal, and has no detrimental affect on the stitch or cervix and does not cause premature labour xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Thanks Lizzie and Amy 

I shall now breathe and relax.....


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies. 

I have had some good news this evening... 

I got a phone call back from the hospital in london and the consultant has said she wants me swabbed, scanned and stitched all at 11 weeks.
Im so glad that they are going to take me on and look after me :happydance:

Got an appointment to see her on the 7th december to discuss things further, so i will need help nearer the time to make a list of questions :thumbup:

Thankyou all so much for your help :hugs:

xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thats great news DMJ!


----------



## LaRockera

DMJ, this is BRILLIANT. Well done, hon. :thumbup:


----------



## kateqpr

Brilliant news DMJ!

It's so reassuring when you feel well looked after. I'm sure everything will go smoothly for you. Now try to relax and not worry about it - for a few weeks at least!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

DMJ said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I have had some good news this evening...
> 
> I got a phone call back from the hospital in london and the consultant has said she wants me swabbed, scanned and stitched all at 11 weeks.
> Im so glad that they are going to take me on and look after me :happydance:
> 
> Got an appointment to see her on the 7th december to discuss things further, so i will need help nearer the time to make a list of questions :thumbup:
> 
> Thankyou all so much for your help :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Praise God!:happydance: What great news!!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Fabulous news Dmj - you've clearly found a brilliant Doc who is prepared to do whatever it takes - so so happy for you darlin' :hugs:

Btw Dmj, infection is classic with IC and you're right tracks 'north' into an already dilated cervix and triggers labour after the fact. I still cannot understand why Docs are reluctant to acknowledge IC when it seems so obvious. Ic usually comes first, then infection and labour second x


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,
Sorry I've been reading and running, just haven't had chance to type as we've all had a bit of a bug, all ok now tho fingers crossed.

Kate- I echo what the other ladies have said about the pressure feeling, I had that too, it eased off a little while after my stitch placement and especially after bed rest, and since Bella's birth I've had a vaginal prolapse. It's nothing to worry about tho and will not affect the stitch at all. I was exactly where you are now, about a year ago and some days I worried that all was calm, and then scared myself that I was experiencing a false sense of security. Bed rest does push your sanity to its limits, no question is a crazy one. :hugs:

Susannah - OMG - you're having a baby LOL! It's such a strange feeling when you finally accept that it's happening, it didn't sink in until about 32 weeks for me. You are just amazing and I can't wait to hear all your stories of lil bubs and Charlie bean xx:hugs:

DMJ - OMG OMG thank heavens for your new doctors :happydance: I was appalled (although I think La Rockera summed it up a bit more eloquently for me :winkwink:) when I read about the 3 losses "pre-requisite." I haven't had a loss and my stitch was placed after much badgering of understudies, then finally a private TVU. I then got to see my consultant who did not hesitate to offer a stitch at 20 plus weeks. She was very pro-active. Your former consultant is quoting utter bollocks (sorry) "guide" lines for a reason that is beyond my understanding. The suggestions are merely that, and many choose to go on their own experience of cases, taking a more pro-active stance. My consultant was fab and basically told me that she would take the risk, as the benefit outweighed the risk. I wonder if they don't have a good track record at your former hospital, and so avoid stitches when they can. Progesterone helped me, but the stitch was the belt and braces approach that I needed. Well done for standing your ground. I'm sooo very happy for you xx:hugs:

Truthb - I had no checks after my stitch removal, I went 3 weeks after stitch removal before my water broke. How exciting for you....:hugs:

Amy- you are such an amazing lady, my heart breaks when I read about the awful traumas you have been through. You deserve so much better than the medical cock-ups you have had to go through. I am rooting for you and bubs and know you will be holding your beautiful, full term baby next year. :hugs:

La Rock - 24 weeks is the first milestone, well done!!! Happy baking my sweet xxx:hugs:

Garrick and Vaali- you are both doing brilliantly. I was 30 weeks this time last year, it all comes flooding back in an instant and I completely empathise with your situations now - still nervous, but desperately wanting to enjoy the pregnancy. Happy times are ahead xxx:hugs:

Hey MA- so pleased the scan was clear, you sound like the perfect Mummy. I don't know any new Mum who doesn't think she's doing it all wrong, and certainly can't imagine another baby in the mix. But it all just comes together, some days are better than others, but everything just calms down as your baby is easier to understand and able to communicate a little more, and Mums get better at picking up baby's cues. Some days I have to go outside and scream at the wind, but 99.9% of the time we have such fun x:hugs:

Carry- how are you going? 
Looking forward to the new year and a new batch of babies to coo over xxx:hugs:


----------



## apsara.m

*lizzie*
for the past two days i had pain in my lady parts when getting up from bed it goes away when i walk and a bit painful some times in passing urine(sorry TMI) but i don't have UTI as it is ruled out


----------



## lizziedripping

apsara - it sounds very much like your pelvis is seperating to make way for baby ;) All pregnant ladies experience a softening and stretching of ligaments to allow the bones to seperate thus allowing the baby to pass through the birth canal. In some women however the pubic bone seperates a little too much and causes pain on moving and parting the legs. i had it with both my first baby and the twins due to their size - it is uncomfortable and by the end can be very painful, but thankfully is harmless and unrelated to your cervix. ;) x


----------



## apsara.m

lizzie.. thankx a lot... every change worries me a lot :dohh: thank god it had nothing to do with my stitch..lov you lizzie


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone, 

Had my first appointment since my stitch was placed last week at my pre term clinic. Had a scan, and the good news is my stitch seems to have got slightly longer, up from 1.6cm to 2.6cm. 

I had a FFN test done, and unfortunately that came back positive. I swear, i felt my world had fallen apart at the moment (i'm feeling a bit melodramatic these days, can yo tell?) as i was truly expecting it to come back negative. I know a positive test is less helpful than a negative, and i am only 19 weeks (you're not usually tested until later) but it means my consultant has said to rest up as much as i can. Not total bed rest, as she thinks that will drive me to distraction (she's right) but to lie down alot, not do any big walks, and basically said to call in lots of favours from friends to help me out at home and help watch Poppy. 

I was really hoping i'd walk out of my appointment today with the green light to return back to normal, but now feel like the next few months will be such a challenge. I'm busy trying to plan visitors and childcare help, but i just wish that bloody test had come back negative, for my own peace of mind...


----------



## may12

Hello everyone,

You cant believe how happy I am to have found this thread, although I wish that none of us were having these complications, and are suffering / have suffered in the way that we have.

I had 2 late losses last year, one at 21 weeks and one at 20 weeks 6 days. The first time my waters broke and the docs diagnosed an infection, the 2nd time I went into hospital with a suspected leak at 18 weeks and was found to be severely dilated. I had an emergency stitch but unfortunately this did not work and I gave birth a couple of weeks later.

Back to the present and I am now 14+3, have been on progesterone suppositories since 6 weeks and I had a stitch put in on Monday. 

I just wondered if someone could give me some advice with regards to what Consultant care I can/should expect now. I asked what care I would receive and was told that I would see someone at 16wks, again at 20 wks and again at 28. When I asked if I would have any monitoring they said no. In my ideal world I would have my cervix measured regularly as my Consultant will not sign me off and put me on bed rest. In my head I can cope with not being in bed rest (as I am being careful at home and I have an office job) however I want to know if there is a drastic change in my situation so that I can insist on being signed off.

I know I must sound neurotic but I have some many doubts and worries flying round my head. I do speak to my DH and he has been such a star through it all but he is of the opinion that what will be will be and the docs must know what they are doing. Where as I know that every case is different and I need to fight for what I believe in.

Any help / advice / ideas will be gratefully received and I am looking forward to joining you all on this precious journey.

xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Hello, May. :flower:

First and foremost, I'm so terribly sorry to hear about your two losses. You sound like a very brave person and hopefully this time you'll get the happiness you so deserve.

I am not among the most experienced ladies here, as this is my first time with a stitch, too. I've had mine put at 13+3 in Greece due to funneling at 12 weeks.

When I returned to the UK, I was told I would be followed by a consultant as opposed to just midwife (interestingly enough the midwife turned out to be much more helpful than the consultant, but that's another story). Anyway, I last saw my cervix at 15 weeks, in Greece, after I had the cerclage inserted. 

At my 20-week u/s in the UK, I was also offered a TVC which showed a pretty encouraging length- 4.9cm. I don't know if the length was the reason, or because the doctor registrant that saw me was a completely ***, but I was told I need not go back until 34 weeks. I asked for another TVC and was refused one. So I'm going privately. 

The thing is, you have a totally different history, so in your case, I'd presume they should monitor you more frequently. I'd like to see what the other ladies have to say. I wonder if 16-20-28 are acceptable gaps. I'd probably push for more in between, but it will also depend on your length at 16 and 20 weeks. I wonder whether you should be offered on at 18 weeks too? 

In case they don't, can you afford to go privately in the meantime, once or twice? 

Rest does help. So does drinking plenty of water.

Let's see what the other ladies have to say, too.:flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kate hun, so sorry about the 'bittersweet' appt today :hugs: The extra cervical length is great, but I can imagine your horror at the pos ffn test :( I don't know much about the test, and have never had one, but what I can say for certain is that I have encountered lots of ladies who are actually experiencing contractions, and get a positive test but still go on succesfully to term. As far as I understand it just predicts a chance of labour, but is not definitive? Think I'll read up on the tests tonight, would be good to know a bit more about them. 

Take things easy chicken :hugs:

Hi May and welcome :) I am sorry to hear of your losses last year, very sad darlin :( You have come to the right place if you're looking for some support during your current pregnancy journey :hugs:

It's fantastic news that you have got the stitch, and it sounds as though this time they're not taking any chances. It is routine to scan only at 16wks, 20wks etc on the basis that all that can be done is being done with the placement of an elective stitch. Many Doctors use discretion and scan more often, but as Rock said, if they find an issue at your 16 and 20wk scans they'll probably increase the monitoring anyway so all bases will be covered. If at those scans your cervix is holding on well and maintaining a good length, then it is likely it won't dramatically change after that anyway, but I totally understand how you'd feel about then being left until 28wks.

With the twins I did have scans every 3wks from 15wks, but that was in part due to it being twins and so much more complicated. I think all will become clear at the 16/20wk scans for you hun, and you will be very much reassured by what you see - if there is slight shortening or funneling at that point you can then push for further checks. You may not have to because your consultant might well decide to have more frequent checks anyway. 

Remember hun, even if your cervix does shorten and funnel, this is entirely to be expected given your previous losses, and that is exactly why a stitch has been placed to prevent any further, catastrophic changes. Funneling to the stitch is routine in IC ladies. Sometimes the stitch creates an overall tension to an incompetent cervix too, and there might not be any shortening or funneling however (and that makes for a much less stressful pregnancy for you ;)).

As for bed rest - this really is the 60 million dollar question lol. Some docs do and some docs don't! My consultant is one of the leading prem prevention specialists in the country, and even she never officially told me to rest with the twins. I actually asked her how much I should be resting when I reached 28wks, and she said just as much as any other twin lady should!! Of course I put myself on bed rest anyway, since I felt so grim if I moved around even for 10mins, and I swore that this and the stitch got my babies to term. I know however that much of what I felt was twin and not cervix related necessarily, so in a singleton pregnancy I doubt I would have to be so cautious.

I'd advise you to rest as much as you are able hun, atleast until you reach 28wks, after which point you can increase your activity slightly. Even though your scans are at 20 then 28wks, you can ask for a TVU at any time if you are concerned at your labour and delivery suite. A stitch rarely fails, but if it does there is no doubting it. 

I wish you lots of luck in this pregnancy May, and with the stitch, moitoring and progesterone, there is every chance you will be welcoming a helathy, full term baby into the world next year :hugs:


----------



## may12

Hello all,
Thank you for your speedy replies. As far as I am aware my appointments are just with the consultants and I do not have any internal scans booked. Having read your responses I think I will insist on a couple of scans just for my peace of mind.
May12


----------



## helsurf

Hi all, I posted this on second trimester yesterday and a lovely lady (who also reassured me) pointed me to this thread, I'm on my iPhone so I will copy and paste the message, I posted, I'm still really scared and have been worrying since Wednesday when I saw the consultant,

I saw the consultant yesterday and they did a scan of my cervix and could hardly see the cervix, they think this may be because it's quite short already, ( either that or it's in an awkward position)

Because of this and because I had my son at 30 weeks and have since had a leep procedure, they have booked me in for a stitch on Tuesday, and I'm terrified!

I stupidly googles it and read about infection and rupturing of membranes and now I'm worried I'm going to be doing more harm than good.

I had group b strep when preg with my son and worried that I may have it now, and having a stich may introduce it to my baby,

I've just started feeling little flutters and just so worried I'm going to lose my bubba, either by having or not having it done 

X x x


----------



## LaRockera

Welcome to our thread, Helsurf. :hugs:

I'm new to this myself, but let's wait and see what the other ladies have to say.

:flower:


----------



## kateqpr

Hello Helsurf, 

Try not to worry. 15 weeks is the perfect time to get a stitch placed, as its before your baby starts to really pile on the weight (normally after the 18 week mark), so your timing is perfect. 

The procedure is pretty simple and you should be home the same day. You'll probably have a spinal block (like an epidural) and i was in theatre for about 40 mins, the actual stitch only taking about ten mins. You're then generally told to rest in bed for a couple of days while you recover, then can resume some level of normality. You'll probably be scanned again a week or so later to measure your cervix again, and with both my stitches the cervix has almost doubled in length, so very reassuring. 

I think the risk of infection tends to be higher if you've already started dilating or having the stitch placed a lot later in the pregnancy as an emergency procedure, so when the baby and the sac is more exposed to the outside world, but it doesn't sound like you're even close to that, so try not to worry. 

If its any consolation, i've had loads of cervical scans, and sometimes they have real trouble measuring my cervix. Its in a tricky position and not the easiest of measurements to make. I also had a scan yesterday, and they couldn't even see my stitch, which is a big old loop of wire! 

Good luck next week and try to relax and enjoy your weekend! Easier said than done, i know, but distraction is the key!

Kate


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi helsurf and welcome :hugs:

Kate has really said it all as regards cervical sutures, but just to add that the infection risk is less than 1% if placed before any cervical changes (particularly funneling/dilation) have taken place. Your cervix might be on the shorter side due to the leep procedure, but it has not yet changed as a result of this baby so now is the perfect time to place the stitch.

The risks of an elective stitch are almost negligable compared with the risks of continuing without so it's really a no brainer hun. As Kate said, membranes are only usually ruptured when exposed and sitting in the vagina already, not when the cervix is still closed, same applies with infection risk - minimal unless there is an already open cervix to allow it in so to speak.

Most of the women here have an issue because they cannot get their consultants to place elective stitches, since yours is so refreshingly pro active, then please hun grab the opportunity with both hands ;) You're gonna be fine xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

My stitch was placed under emergency... wish they'd been more proactive and done it elective! i bled quite and bit and was in a further 2 nights after my stitch...

im still here though, and still pregnant and they didnt think i would be! :)


----------



## apsara.m

hello helself welcome :hugs:
have faith in the stitch as lots of mammas here got their bubbas through stitch lets pray all of us here will make it to term.
may 12 welcome :hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Doing bed rest, i have way too much time on hands to worry. But still, here is today's latest anxiety - infection. 

Is there anything i can do to prevent it? 

I've suddenly become paranoid that it will be n infection that scuppers this pregnancy. I had a UTI before my stitch, and traces of blood in my urine at my last appointment but nothing serious, but just feel so out of control with IC and all that it entails that I seem to lurch from one fear to another. It's so draining!


----------



## LaRockera

Kate, I think drinking plenty of water, perhaps cranberry juice and keeping up a good hygiene routine will help. I also know sugar encourages bacteria.

As for thrush, I'm taking probiotics daily, and use a refresh applicator once a week/every ten days.

Amazing so, I think I have thrush - for real this time. My discharge has stayed the same but I have some itchiness on my vulva that comes and goes.:dohh:


----------



## helsurf

Thankyou to everyone for your responses! as I read you're post a sense of calm just washed over me!
I will definately be going ahead with the procedure, and am glad my consultant was willing to go ahead, I am still nervous and will make sure he knows that i have been possitive for group b strep in the past, but definately feel better about the whole infection, rupturing of membranes etc!

Just wondering were any of you given antibiotics during or after the procedure? 

Thankyou again! I'm looking forward to keeping in touch with you all during this whole experience and pregnancy, heres hoping for a full term baby :) x x x


----------



## heychickie

helsurf, I was given IV antibiotics right before the cerclage was put in, nothing after. Best of wishes!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hels, i had IV anti biotics right after my surgery when i was in recovery (had mine under general)... then i was on anti Bs for a week precautionary due to my history of chlorioamniotesis(sp???). None of my bloods showed signs of infection though. I was dilated when i had emergency stitch too so id be in bracket for higher risk of infection! 

So glad i got it... hope it goes well for you xx


----------



## garrickbaby

helsurf said:


> Thankyou to everyone for your responses! as I read you're post a sense of calm just washed over me!
> I will definately be going ahead with the procedure, and am glad my consultant was willing to go ahead, I am still nervous and will make sure he knows that i have been possitive for group b strep in the past, but definately feel better about the whole infection, rupturing of membranes etc!
> 
> Just wondering were any of you given antibiotics during or after the procedure?
> 
> Thankyou again! I'm looking forward to keeping in touch with you all during this whole experience and pregnancy, heres hoping for a full term baby :) x x x

I was given an IV drip of antibiotics before the procedure and went home with two different types of antibiotics for a week. They only gave me the antibiotics before the stitch because I had a culture done a couple days before and they did not get the results back before the procedure so they gave me the antibiotics before just in case the culture would've come out positive.


----------



## LaRockera

helsurf said:


> Thankyou to everyone for your responses! as I read you're post a sense of calm just washed over me!
> I will definately be going ahead with the procedure, and am glad my consultant was willing to go ahead, I am still nervous and will make sure he knows that i have been possitive for group b strep in the past, but definately feel better about the whole infection, rupturing of membranes etc!
> 
> Just wondering were any of you given antibiotics during or after the procedure?
> 
> Thankyou again! I'm looking forward to keeping in touch with you all during this whole experience and pregnancy, heres hoping for a full term baby :) x x x

Yes, do mention your group b strep history. The more he knows the better.:thumbup:

I was given antibiotics after the cerclage, both for possible bladder infections and tocolytes. I had to stop the tocolytes sooner as they raised my HB (I was on yutopar) but took the others to the end. No problems, no infections due to the stitch. Like Lizzie said, it's great that you're being offered it now, that your membranes are still high up. 

After the stitch, just keep an eye for infections and the like. Make sure you drink plenty and plenty of water, wear cotton underwear, you know, personal hygiene stuff that will protect you.

When is your procedure? It's going to be absolutely fine, honey. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Hey everyone, 

hope you're all having a good weekend.

Just wondered how many of you have had the flu jab? I was meant to have one a few weeks ago, but then things kicked off with my cervix so it all got forgotten. 

I'm assuming there's nothing detrimental it can do with regards to IC and pre term labour etc? I'm on bed rest so i'm not out and about a lot mingling with lots of people, but starting to think i should get it just to be on the safe said.

Any thoughts? 

Kate x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Helsurf - I didn't get antibiotics before or after the elective stitch, but I did have them before, during and after for the emergency stitch - my cervix was open so it was essential to keep any potential bugs at bay. Some consultants give them routinely, others don't ;)

Kate hun - I so feel for you :hugs: It is mentally draining being in a state of high anxiety trhoughout a cerclage pregnancy - I remember it well and don't envy you the next few weeks purely for that reason. Even tho my dh loves me dearly and found the whole thing stressful too, he still couldn't understand my constant sense of dread, fear and moving back and forth between worries. I cried nightly to him from 21 to 28wks convinced I wasn't gonna make it, and feeling devastated at the thought of another NICU battle - this time with two babies! 

I felt constantly that the boys were going to just fall out, that the stitch might be infected, that I would go into labour any minute due the ever-present painless, yet very real contractions :( It is nothing short of hellish, and you don't have to explain the feeling, or justify it here even for one second - we all understand and are totally with you :hugs: 

As for infection, it is unlikely hun and very, very rare if the cervix is closed (even if short and closed). It does happen, but not often. There is nothing you can do as such except to get screened regularly, and/or get yourself to labour suite if you feel anything unusual or like preterm labour. I have to say tho that I could have easily gone into hospital every day with signs of early labour because I was never free of labour-like symptoms. Needless to say I still made it relatively easily to 38wks, and none of those feelings amounted to anything :)

It was interesting to note in the NICE guidelines that one of the IC studies showed that ladies with a stitch present to hospital more than those without, and many of them need meds to ease contractions. I was never put on a monitor, but I feel sure if I had been it would have shown uterine contractions - not enough to cause cervical changes, but enough to terrify me. I am sure that these side effects are stitch-related (and probably made worse by the fact I was carrying two), and tho usually harmless they are an added anxiety for IC women. You can't have a huge piece of typewriter-like tape sewn through your cervix without your body having something to say about it, it is a foreign body afterall! 

All I can say hun is that you are doing everything that can be done to get this baby to term. Infection and preterm labour are possible with IC, but rare. Blood in your urine is essentially nothing to worry about and the bleeding indicative of preterm labour/infection is significant and unmistakable. There is really no doubting when you have moved from having a structurally weak cervix, to being in preterm labour hun. How long is it since your surgery now? Are you getting swabs done around 20wks? It is now a part of prem prevention in many hospitals.

As for flu jab, I had it at 15wks with the twins, and didn't have any issues with it. Risk of flu complications are more common in pregnant women so I didn't hesitate to get it. If it helps, my preemie daughter has had it every yr since she was born, and the rest of the family get it too - none of us has had any ill effects from it ;) x


----------



## vaali

Hi May12.. welcome:flower:! So very sorry for your previous losses bud!..:hugs:
First of all grats on this pregnancy & the proactive stitch:thumbup: & yes as you rightly said it, serial follow ups on the cervical length definitely gives us, the IC mommies a peace of mind & a great psychological relief (when there is an improvement in the length though..:winkwink:). But do remember that cervical length is not a constant one, it is variable & there are ups and downs throughout the pregnancy. For me it helps tune my bed rest accordingly than anything else coz after few weeks of complete bed rest you tend to go real nuts & moving muscles even a lil would be of a great relief both physically & mentally.

Hello Helsurf.. Grats on the plans for the cerclage & im sure its gonna go real well tomo:flower:.. If I may throw in my two cents worth, mine was an emergency one & was given IV antibiotics right before the procedure. My doc said there is no necessity for me to continue them orally/iv after the procedure since the procedure was a covered one already & it cant introduce new ones. Yet i made it a point im gonna followup the swab culture with the hospital that was done intra-op. It came out negative after a couple of days wait & i was convinced with it.


----------



## helsurf

Thanx again everyone! I go in tomorrow morning, still really nervous but think it's more about having the spinal anaesthetic now, am hoping to be home this time tomorrow but if there's delays and I don't go in till later I'll have to stay in overnight.

I actually had to go up to the hospital last night as I had some bleeding! They checked my cervix and it was still closed and heard bubbas heartbeat which was such a relief, they also did a swab for infection so hoping it will come back negative, they said they might have the results by tomorrow

I will let u all know how I get on :) thankyou for the support x x x


----------



## kateqpr

Lizzie - 

Thanks so much for your message. It's so reassuring to hear that i'm not the only one to have had such high anxiety over these mid weeks of pregnancy. You're right - i do lurch from one worry to another. 

In fact tonight my stitch is giving me sharp little pains, so i'm lying here thinking, 'Do i head to my hospital to get them to look at my stitch? Why is it hurting?' and suddenly my whole evening is just me scared that something is going wrong! 

So so exhausting! I feel like a dog who is endlessly chasing their tail and wish i could give myself a good talking to. But my husband tells me i was exactly like this in my last pregnancy - and you're right re the NICE research. I seem to remember A LOT of late night visits to my labour triage needing reassurance about weird pains and sensations. 

My consultant was right - bed rest is often not recommended to people, simply because the psychological impact is so tough for some people, and you end up being almost too tuned in to your body. 

Right - need to distract myself. Crap TV here i come!

Kate x


----------



## LaRockera

Helsurf - good luck tomorrow, hon. It will all go absolutely fine, and it'll be over before you even realise it. You've got nothing to be scared of, honestly. It's just procedural. Let us know how it went. :thumbup:

Kate - I'm a self-exhauster, too. Have been like this throughout my whole pregnancy, and I suspect this will be me from now on. I worry about something, then put my mind at ease, then find something else to obsess about it. :dohh: You're not alone there.

:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

Helsurf, good luck for tomorrow darlin, will be thinking of you but I know you'll be fine and so relieved once the stitch is in and doing its job. The spinal is fine - I've had 5 of them and never had a problem or found them to be more than mildly uncomfortable ;) You are doing the right thing chick :hugs:

How is everyone else? MA hun, that little bub settling down for you yet hun?

Kate - the pinching you describe is normal with the stitch. I had awful pain and discomfort in that whole area until the day I delivered the babies. I was actually very relieved to have the stitch taken out because of it - I could pee for the first time in months without intense bladder pain!!! Again tho hun, if you're worried, never hurts to let them have a look ;) xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Lizzie, how are you doing??

Amelia is starting to settle a little bit. Tonight was a little rough. Figures it's the night before the Dr.'s appointment and of course I'm freaked out a bit about whether she's gained weight from bf'ing or not after all the issues. She's gotten longer so I'm thinking it's starting to even itself out. I'm not going to let them freak me out. She'll gain. She's wetting and poo'ing enough.


----------



## LaRockera

MA- I'm sure Amelia is doing great, hon. She's a strong, strong baby girl. Let us know how it goes. x


----------



## apsara.m

MA amelia will have gained wright.. plz let us know
kate dear i also have that pain and yes we worry over something or other till we holds our little miracles in our hand
its great relief that we get so much support from this group otheriwse survival with this constant fear will have driven me insane


----------



## garrickbaby

Have anyone purchased anything for Lo yet? I have about 5 shirts, and 5 sleepers but I'm waiting on my baby shower to get anything else. Last night my Mom order our gift, she got us the crib/mattress, and the mobile, although i'm so excited that we are almost there, i'm also still nervous that something can happen. I'll be 30 weeks tomorrow. I'm the one that if something could happen, it usually will happen to me. Most of the time I do enjoy the pregnancy and do not think about anything negative but then sometimes if she stops moving I think somthing is wrong and get worried. So, when did everyone else start to feel relief and confident that this is definitely happening. I thought that i would feel that way around now but I'm thinking once i'm 34 weeks then maybe i'll get to that point and then again maybe i'll be there once she's here with us.


----------



## LaRockera

garrickbaby said:


> Have anyone purchased anything for Lo yet? I have about 5 shirts, and 5 sleepers but I'm waiting on my baby shower to get anything else. Last night my Mom order our gift, she got us the crib/mattress, and the mobile, although i'm so excited that we are almost there, i'm also still nervous that something can happen. I'll be 30 weeks tomorrow. I'm the one that if something could happen, it usually will happen to me. Most of the time I do enjoy the pregnancy and do not think about anything negative but then sometimes if she stops moving I think somthing is wrong and get worried. So, when did everyone else start to feel relief and confident that this is definitely happening. I thought that i would feel that way around now but I'm thinking once i'm 34 weeks then maybe i'll get to that point and then again maybe i'll be there once she's here with us.

I'm shyly starting to buy things, but won't be making any big purchase (ie prams etc) before the Xmas sales, which is when I'll be about 28-29 weeks. 

I know what you mean, I'm paranoid all the time. Let alone you, that had to suffer losses, hon.

Nothing bad will happen though. You've reached an excellent milestone. There's nothing to fear from now on.

x


----------



## kateqpr

*Garrickbaby* 

Well, with this pregnancy i have bought nothing, and am still deeply in denial that i may in fact end up having a baby. It's just self preservation i guess (although it doesn't really work!) I just get scared of jinxing myself. 

In my last pregnancy, i remember being terrified and in denial too, until i hit 28 weeks, then i had a negative FFN test ( so was pretty sure i wasn't going to go into labour for the next two weeks) and slowly started buying bits and pieces. 

Honestly, 30 weeks sounds so good to me right now! I would allow yourself a little bit of baby retail therapy, as a reward for getting so far.


----------



## kateqpr

*HELSURF*

Hope its all gone well today - am sure it has!

Thinking of you and send lots of happy thoughts. Rest up for a few days x


----------



## x-amy-x

i've bought a sleepsuit and i have a few bits left from caitlyn but not a lot. i too am waiting til after christmas. At least then my baby will be a few weeks past viability and will have a decent chance of making it :)


----------



## garrickbaby

Thanks Ladies, 

Yeah, I did take advantage of the sales this weekend, that's when i got the sleepers, Carter's was having a 50% the entire store sale so I did feel good when I purchased some things for her. I think other times, my mind is just playing games on me. I think i'm comfortable with the IC since i'm still at 4cm and I've had a negative FFN but the evil thoughts of having my daughter come early and in the NICU (the though of not leaving the hospital without another baby kills me, even if its for a short stay) or even stillbirth creeps in once in awhile. Its crazy how you can be so excited and so afraid at the same time... I pray that these weeks fly by.... thank goodness for Christmas, these weeks should go by quickly.


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Hi girls, i had my cervical lengthening scan today and it was 3.7cm. Is this good? They didnt seem concerned.

Just wondering if anybody had a scan at my gestation and all was well then it had shortened two weeks later?

Im scheduled for my next check 2 weeks today, but she said after watching it for two minutes they were no sign of it funelling, is that good? xx


----------



## truthbtold

Garrrick, I have brought out Carters lol. I finally let my guard down and brought clothes, bottles, diaper pail, blankets, bedding, and a bouncy seat. I still have a lot of stuff from my two year old so the furniture is covered. We put up the pack n play, but not the crib yet. I have my eye on a swing so thats the next purchase.

Mommy of Ange, thats great length for your gestation.


----------



## LaRockera

Mummy of Angel- your length is good, yes. That was what mine was at 15 weeks post-cerclage. :thumbup:

Cervical length can change, so you should be monitored. It can shorten and lengthen again throughout various stages, it also depends on contractions (pressure) and the like. At the moment you're entirely within the normal range.

No funneling is also excellent. Funneling=opening. Funneling was the reason I had my cerclage in the first place.

Hang on in there! :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy of Ange

thanks girls, im going back in two weeks for another check and so on upto 24 weeks, so fingers crossed it stays that way x


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Garrrick, I have brought out Carters lol. I finally let my guard down and brought clothes, bottles, diaper pail, blankets, bedding, and a bouncy seat. I still have a lot of stuff from my two year old so the furniture is covered. We put up the pack n play, but not the crib yet. I have my eye on a swing so thats the next purchase.
> 
> Mommy of Ange, thats great length for your gestation.


I went on Sunday during that sale and I got over $120 worth of clothes and only paid $39.56 for them because I also had a 20% off coupon, this is definitely a good time to shop for baby clothes. When are you putting the crib up. Ours should be here in about 2 weeks so we are planning on putting it up at the end of Dec, just in case she comes early. Are you nervous about having your cerclage removed, when do you stop the shot?


----------



## truthbtold

Garrick, only two more shots to go. Yay, and I am terrified about getting this cerclage out but also anxious to meet my little one. I will have DH put the crib up before my cerclage comes out. I need to start packing my bag. My belly has seriously dropped I am curious of how much cervix length I have. At night he moves down really low the pressure is so intense I cant even close my legs when I lay on my side to sleep.


----------



## cyn3angels

Help! So scAred I was just in hospital for the past 8 days with ptl doctor put me On indomethidine until 30 weeks I'm 27 now. I have read so many horror stories about this drug that I am a mess! I was on pericardia before but that didn't stop my contractions... Anyone know anything about indomethidine and taking it long term? I am taking 50m 4 times a day any advice will be appreciated l


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry I cant offer any information on your medicine but I hope everything goes well with your pregnancy Cyn3angels:hugs:


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Garrick, only two more shots to go. Yay, and I am terrified about getting this cerclage out but also anxious to meet my little one. I will have DH put the crib up before my cerclage comes out. I need to start packing my bag. My belly has seriously dropped I am curious of how much cervix length I have. At night he moves down really low the pressure is so intense I cant even close my legs when I lay on my side to sleep.

Wow, only 2 more shots, and the cerclage out, that sounds exciting and frighting all at the same time. I keep saying I need to gather all the stuff to pack my bag but I still haven't, hopefully i'll have it done by christmas. When did you start to have this pressure, I keep hearing everyone say this but its been 10 years since I had my daughter and I can't remember when any of that happened. My girl has been head down since 23 weeks but not engaged and i've been feeling good so far so just trying to get a sense of what's to come.


----------



## truthbtold

He has been head down since 30 weeks but now it feels like he is engaged. I guess I have been feeling the pressure for the last week and a lot of watery discharge. Its not painful but I cant close my legs lol


----------



## LaRockera

Cyn3angels, I'm so sorry, I have no advice. :nope: I was just on yutopar for three days after my cerclage but had to stop earlier as it was raising my HBs.

You're 27 weeks already though, which is a huge milestone. Take courage in that- although I completely understand you might be all over the place. Your baby will be fine, I'm sure of it.:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi cyn hun :hugs:

I had Indomethicin 4 times after I had an emergency stitch with my daughter, and an Indo suppository after the elective cerclage with the twins. It is brilliant for stopping contractions and I remember how well it worked when I was in PTL, and how quickly contractions came back as soon as it wore off. I don't know much about it, except that it can affect baby's heart but only after 32wks I think it was. I know that when I had it at 12 nd 24wks it was deemed safe. Needless to say my daughter and the twins are fine now with no health issues. 

Many of the women here probably had a dose of it after stitch placement to hold off any potential uterine contractions caused by the surgery - and their babies are fine. I'm not sure about long term use, but I'm certain you wouldn't be prescribed it if it had serious side effects hun. Have you discussed your concerns with your Doctor? He'll probably put your mind at rest if you do sweet. Take care, and I hope baby keeps baking a while longer yet :hugs:

Garrick and Truthb, you're doing so well - Truth, can't believe your just a few weeks away - yey!! ;) I didn't have the feeling of pressure down below (certainly no more than I had been all the way through) towards the end of the twin pregnancy, even by 38wks lol. There was lots of kicking and punching down on my bladder in the last few weeks - it was excruciating, but zero sign of them being engaged. I often wonder if I would have gone past 40wks despite my crappy cervix and their weight. Don't be surprised if once the stitch is out, you don't go another couple of weeks xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

hi ladies!

Well, Amelia gained just 3 ounces in a two weeks. Not exactly a good weight gain but since she was still in the same percentile and didn't drop, they didn't freak out. She DID grow 1 and 3/4inches long to 21 3/4 inches tall now. Maybe it's all evening out because of that?!

At any rate she had one shot and another oral antiviral. She'll have the others over the next few weeks. I'm doing an alternative schedule because I don't want her having too many side effects from 5 different shots. :wacko:


----------



## kateqpr

Just spoken to my hospital and been told I have a bloody infection! 

There's enterococcus feacalis in my urine, so have to go to my GP this afternoon to get antibiotics. 

Any one know - is this just a normal UTI? I've been so worried about getting an infection, so its sods law i have.

So upset!


----------



## truthbtold

MA, Im with you, we do no more than two shots a visit.


----------



## helsurf

Hi all! Thankyou all for the well wishes! 

I am at home now, the procedure went well, the worst part was I was meant to go in at 9am but didn't get seen untill 1:30 pm so was waiting around a lot, then took a long time to get the feeling back in my legs, but got to hear the baby's heartbeat quite a few times which was great :) 

Today I feel quite crampy and sore and tired, so am enjoying some rest time while my husband runs around after our 1 year old :)

Thanks again to you all, u were so reassuring, so glad to have found this thread!

:)


----------



## LaRockera

*Kate *- I'm not a doctor but: enterococcus feacalis: entero=intestine in Greek, cokos=grain, feacalis, well that's not Greek but you can guess. I'm presuming it's something out of a number 2 that went the wrong way. In that respect, I'd think it is a type of UTI, and don't worry, you'll get treated and be fine. I was on antibiotics a couple of weeks ago for possible UTI, it's cleared up now. It needs to be there for weeks to cause trouble. Just make sure you take your vits and eat a pot of yogurt a day to prevent the antibiotics from bringing you thrush. 

*Helsurf*- I'm so glad it all went smooth, honey. Little pains and aches are totally normal after the cerclage. Soon enough you won't even know it's there. 

*MA*- So glad to hear Amelia is doing great. She's a brave, strong, perfect baby and she'll grow big and even stronger as time passes.

:hugs: to all.


----------



## kateqpr

La Rockera - good word analysis! Yup, i assumed my bottom was the culprit! And i've been so careful to be clean and hygenic. I'm seeing my GP later today so will start antibiotics today. I just heard the word 'infection' and the palpitations started. Shall breathe, relax and take my medicine like a good girl.

Helsurf - well done you! You must feel so relieved to be home and everything went ok. Just take it easy for a bit, then hopefully you'll be back on your feet for a normal pregnancy in no time xx


----------



## LaRockera

kateqpr said:


> La Rockera - good word analysis! Yup, i assumed my bottom was the culprit! And i've been so careful to be clean and hygenic. I'm seeing my GP later today so will start antibiotics today. I just heard the word 'infection' and the palpitations started. Shall breathe, relax and take my medicine like a good girl.

I _know _what you mean. I'm a nutter with my personal hygiene too. Washing, drinking cranberry from concentrated, changing 1,234 times a day. And I still got an infection. :dohh: You're more susceptible when you're pregnant though, which I suppose they tend to keep a close eye on you. And I know what you mean about infections. I _think _I _may _have had thrush this week (had some external itching and a somewhat thicker discharge) and went ahead and put my suppositories in there without a swab- it's such hard work to persuade them to do a swab where I am! 

I'm sure you know that already, but make sure you drink loads and loads of water, it can actually flash UTI bugs out. :thumbup:

It'll all be fine.:hugs:


----------



## Jadi87

I'm freaking out right now. It's been a month since my stitch was placed. I've been feeling pressure like period cramps so like what happened last time I felt up to see and I think I felt the tape and it feels like its 4cm from my opening. Someone please tell me this is normal for the tape to be so low or should I go to the hospital ASAP. I'm in no immidate pain just this cramping like a period right now and discomfort.


----------



## kateqpr

I know that when they place a stitch they leave a longer thread hanging off it , so that js probably what you can feel. It's so they can find and remove the stitch easily when the time for removal comes, as the rest of the thread becomes imbedded in the cervix. 

I have avoided touching myself inside as don't want to put any germs in there, but my consultant looked at the stitch and confirmed the thread is as it should be, with a longer thread hanging down. I can feel it when I move at certain angles. 

I'm sure you're fine and all is as it should Be. But I tend to go see my midwife to get checked out, often just for my own peace of mind to stop me worrying so maybe call your midwife for a bit of reassurance x


----------



## Jadi87

kateqpr said:


> I know that when they place a stitch they leave a longer thread hanging off it , so that js probably what you can feel. It's so they can find and remove the stitch easily when the time for removal comes, as the rest of the thread becomes imbedded in the cervix.
> 
> I have avoided touching myself inside as don't want to put any germs in there, but my consultant looked at the stitch and confirmed the thread is as it should be, with a longer thread hanging down. I can feel it when I move at certain angles.
> 
> I'm sure you're fine and all is as it should Be. But I tend to go see my midwife to get checked out, often just for my own peace of mind to stop me worrying so maybe call your midwife for a bit of reassurance x

Yeah ok I'll do that. I'm just nearing my week I last mced so paranoia is setting in. I have found I can't sit upright anymore as I places pressure on me. I'm sure that's normal, not good for my back though.


----------



## kateqpr

Sorry, but I just need to vent for a minute - hope thats okay (or else i won't sleep tonight...)

I've just found out a friend (and my toddlers best friend) may have slap cheek (a mutual friends little one has just had a confirmed case and they all play together). 

I didn't think anything of it (its sounds harmless enough) but having googled it (aggghhh!) i'm now terrified. There's a risk of miscarriage and it can affect your baby and its growth. 

I just feel so unlucky, like everything that could happen to me is happening to me. First i had unexplained bleeding for the first 16 weeks, then the emergency stitch, now i have a quite painful UTI (which is worrying me anyway). I'm concerned i'll get thrush from my antibiotics (which happened when i last had a UTI a few months ago) and that the thrush will effect my stitch etc. Bed rest is also driving me mad - the lack of feeling in control is just horrible. 

And now i'm terrified of bloody slap cheek. 

I just don't know how much more worrying i can do. I'm exhausted, mentally and physically, and find it really hard to just shrug these worries off. 

There - just needed to say it. I just feel like i'm going slightly mad with worry, and feel like my poor OH is always having to deal with my anxieties.


----------



## LaRockera

Kate- perhaps we need to get our OHs together and have them support each other, as I'm _exactly_ like you. 

I'm pretty sure you'll be fine, although do share your worries with your midwife, if only to put your mind at ease. You're 20 weeks, which means you're no longer in danger of miscarriage anyway. Sure enough there are other things to go cuckoo about, but your baby is big enough to protect herself decently.

But yeah, call your midwife, and it will all be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## mpg1502

Jadi87 said:


> I'm freaking out right now. It's been a month since my stitch was placed. I've been feeling pressure like period cramps so like what happened last time I felt up to see and I think I felt the tape and it feels like its 4cm from my opening. Someone please tell me this is normal for the tape to be so low or should I go to the hospital ASAP. I'm in no immidate pain just this cramping like a period right now and discomfort.

Hi Jadi87,

I just wanted to let you know not to worry, i felt exactly the same thing and dashed to see my consultant in a panic. Apparently they often leave the tape a little longer as it will be easier to undo later. I know we can't help but worry but I hope this reassures you. I also often had the cramps and pulling sensation and this can also be quite normal. I got to 38 weeks with my stitch and they only had 1cm of cervix at the front to work with!! 

So ffingers and legs crossed for you but if you really feel worried always go and check, they'd much rather see you and send you away than have anything happen.

Hope all is ok for you, mpg x


----------



## JadeyB

Hi girls,

I've not posted in here for a while but check in every now and again to see if I can help in anyway. 

Kateqpr - I think we are the same gestation. Are you due on the 18th April? Xx


----------



## Susanah

Kate - I would take a one of dose of oral fluconazole 150mg or a few doses of canestan vaginal pessaries to cover your stitch from thrush infection. I lost my boy after taking antibiotics and getting an candida/thrush infected stitch and fungal chorioamnionitis. The baby died due to overwhelming thrush. I have read quite a lot about the subject and the risk/benefit for anti-fungals is low - meaning anti-fungals wont do much harm but the small chance of thrush causing problems with your pregnancy could be devastating. Candida likes living on stitches and whilst immunocompromised (secondary to pregnancy and antibiotics), it flourishes. 
Im not trying to scare you. Just wish someone had told me the potential risks of taking a course of antibiotics with a stitch. 
Most women will be fine, and can cope with thrush etc with a stitch but some get it really bad and it can cause massive problems.
And on an emotional level - i'd be equally stressed ! Trust me ... it gets easier ...

Update from us: - Made it to 32 weeks !! only 6 weeks now til section day if it all goes ok. Very excited. Having a few problems with my back from Charlie's intense desire to walk at 8 months.. spending the days bent double holding two small hands :) its gorgeous but my pelvis is so painful. Still having my canestan pessaries and am still exhausted... but very happy. 
Hope everyone is doing ok.
Helen, Lizzie, MA, think about you often... just can't seem to find any time in the day to get on the computer!

Bye for now

Susie x


----------



## kateqpr

Hi all. Thanks for the advice. I'm on day three of antibiotics for a uti. Can I just check then that it's ok to place a canestan pessary to prevent thrush? It won't effect the stitch? Obviously it means using incredibly clean hands to prevent bacteria. I might call my hospital to get advice but it's so hard to speak to the right person on weekends. 

Writing this from my iPhone so taking me forever! I'll respond properly from my computer later. And Larockera - have started stalking your journal as suggested!


----------



## apsara.m

hi kate 
i used cantesten pessary while treating my uti after placing the stitch(i got uti 1 month after the stitch was placed) and i didn't have ant problems with that. i am now using cantesten cream for treating another bout of thrush and my doc told me to use it for three weeks. so i assume it is safe to use cantesten pessary while taking antibiotics. as you mentioned throughly wash your hands before inserting. don't worry :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Kate - I used three vaginal suppositories on my own initiative after suspected thrush and they had to be inserted with my fingers. I just washed them really well before hand, including the area around the nail. I'm now using the refresh vaginal gel. About once a week or ten days. It comes with an applicator and helps renew the cells in your vagina. Both recommended by my doctor.

Susanah- you're almost there, baby. Eight weeks will fly by, you've made it hon. :hugs:


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies, 

Just to say that i lost the baby at 5 weeks. Thankyou for all your help before hand.
We want to try again soon so fingers crossed it wont be too long till im back. 

xxx


----------



## kateqpr

So sorry to hear that. 

Give yourself a little break and get back here soon.

Good luck x


----------



## LaRockera

I'm so very sorry. Not much more I can say really.

Hope you're back to join us soon. x


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## apsara.m

oh no sorry for your loss. hope to see you soon here dear :hugs:


----------



## vaali

Ah! im so sorry for the loss DMJ, my prayers are with you to give the needed strength & really looking forward to meet to back sooner bud!


----------



## Susanah

DMJ - so sorry to read your news. Don't give up. Hugs.

Kate - Yes insertion with fingers is fine. Don't use the applicator. I can always feel my stitch when i insert them but since i have done this nearly every week throughout my pregnancies I dont think twice about touching it it now. Wash hands before and after. i usually shower first also just to make sure im all clean down there. 

x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh dear DMJ, I'm so sorry hunny! :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you and I pray that you'll find your pregnant carrying to term. I understand how hard it is and also know there there is hope and joy from a sad situation as Amelia is our miracle baby. Please know my heart aches for you but I pray for a new little gift soon.


----------



## Jadi87

mpg1502 said:


> Jadi87 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out right now. It's been a month since my stitch was placed. I've been feeling pressure like period cramps so like what happened last time I felt up to see and I think I felt the tape and it feels like its 4cm from my opening. Someone please tell me this is normal for the tape to be so low or should I go to the hospital ASAP. I'm in no immidate pain just this cramping like a period right now and discomfort.
> 
> Hi Jadi87,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know not to worry, i felt exactly the same thing and dashed to see my consultant in a panic. Apparently they often leave the tape a little longer as it will be easier to undo later. I know we can't help but worry but I hope this reassures you. I also often had the cramps and pulling sensation and this can also be quite normal. I got to 38 weeks with my stitch and they only had 1cm of cervix at the front to work with!!
> 
> So ffingers and legs crossed for you but if you really feel worried always go and check, they'd much rather see you and send you away than have anything happen.
> 
> Hope all is ok for you, mpg xClick to expand...

Well I saw my OB and my stitch thread was not left that low. My cervix dropped by an inch and the overhang thread was nearly falling out when he examined me. It's a possible dilation that was stopped. I'm now on permanent bedrest and I'm only 17weeks. The metalic smell and pressure I was glad to be worried about it and I thought I'd update u all on it so you can see the same warning signs as me.


----------



## kateqpr

Phew...that's great that you went to get checked out. 

Thanks for letting us know, and make sure you keep us posted on how you're doing, especially if you're on bed rest. Keep busy!

x


----------



## Garden59

Hey ladies. It has been at least two weeks since I first posted to this forum.

DMJ- Sorry for your loss and hope all will be well on your next go round.

I first posted on November 21st I believe. I had an transvaginal ultrasound done Nov. 18th and the doctor said my cervix was 2.4 and that I needed a stitch. I refused the operation. On Nov. 22nd, I was rushed to the hospital because I was having alot of pressure and was very scared. After a pelvic exam and ultrasound, my cervix was still short but closed and the doctor at the hospital informed me that he did not think I needed a stitch at the present moment. I go to the doctor again today for another transvaginal ultrasound and I pray that everything turns out fine. I will post again after I have left my appointment and let you all knwo the outcome.


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey everyone... just a little update. my little missy is cooking good and cervix is still over 3cm with cerclage :happydance:


----------



## kateqpr

Garden59 - good luck tomorrow. Let us know how it goes and hopefully your cervix is just short but strong - something my consultant tells me is quite common, so fingers crossed.

Amy - yay! I'm praying for a decent cervix measurement at my next appointment on Thursday. 3cm is so, well, normal! Like a normal pregnancy. 

No news with me other than literally counting down the hours to my big day at the hospital this Thursday. Anomaly scan, cervical scan, FFN test and consultant appointment all rolled into one jolly morning. Am so hoping my cervix is holding strong, but i feel like i've been on my feet too much these last few days. My Mother in law is staying with us to 'help' and its usefulness has not exactly gone to plan....


----------



## LaRockera

Garden59- Like Kate said, we wish you the best of luck and hope your cervix stays the way it is. :thumbup:

Amy- this is brilliant, hon. You'll make it this time, baby. It will all be great, finally you will have a happy ending.:flower:

A bit of an update for me- well- KATE- we chatted about UTIs a while ago. I was back at the maternity triage yesterday as my lower back and lower abdomen pains came back, again, traces of nitrates in my urine. Once again, the stick did not turn pink, but it didn't stay white either. :growlmad: Not sure what the eff's going on, I was prescribed antibiotics again, let's hope they work this time.

And guess what? Not sure if you guys remember that wise-arse of a doctor registrar that I had to see instead of my consultant at 20 weeks. Well guess what? She was on the night shift at triage so she was the one that saw me. :dohh: Typically enough, she refused to do swabs, amnisure tests and blah blah blah, told me 'it's very difficult to diagnose if you're leaking fluid' (did not make the effort anyway), and at the end wrote at my notes 'cerclage inserted in Greece. ? reason- no previous losses'. HELLO? That was the point of the cerclage, to prevent me from having one. :growlmad:

You know, I don't think she's doing it on purpose, but she's young and tries to play doctor and all, and she terrifies me. What terrifies me even more is that eventually a woman will actually depend on her, when she becomes a consultant. 

/ end rant.

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## kateqpr

Larockera - uti's are a right royal pain in the bum. I think every time my urine is checked, something is up, or there's a trace of something I've never heard off. I never thought vaginas could cause so much trouble. Am sure the antibiotics will sort you out. 

I finish mine tomorrow and have been guzzling probiotics and yogurts like a woman possessed. Here's to happy healthy urine samples! 

I don't envy you the midnight trips to triage. Nothing seems friendly or right in hospital at that time of night, especially when the staff aren't at their most sympathetic. But hopefully you've come hone with some sort of reassurance. I've not had a late night jaunt to triage yet this pregnancy ( but plenty with the last )but have discovered the joys of the day assessment unit and turn up unannounced at least once a week with a anxiety or symptom 'du jour'. 

In fact tonight I'm lying here in bed holding my knickers ( in fact sniffing them...) as I've either just wet myself post pee, or I'm leaking fluid. Obviously my anxious brain tells me it's fluid and to rush down to triage. The sane bit of me says it smells like wee and I should just wait and see if any more liquid appears. So much fun, these nocturnal worries.


----------



## pinkladyangel

Hi there all
I had a normal pregnancy in 2000. My 2nd pregnancy however was far from normal, although after reading a few stories on here it sadly seems that it's quite common.
In March last year we found out I was pregnant and were prepared for the severe morning sickness I had with my first pregnancy. I handled it a lot better than I did last time and it soon past. I had my 20wk scan and was told we were going to have a girl. 2wks later I went to hospital with a tiny bleed and was told that my cervix was dilated 3cm and waters were bulging. I had an emergency cerclage and was told to rest and do nothing for 2weeks. Although frustrating I did as I was told and returned to hospital 2weeks later for steroid injections and internal scan. The scan showed that I'd dilated more and was rushed to another hospital with a neonatal unit. I had our beautiful Rubie at 25weeks and she was with us for 15 precious days. We were devastated that something like this could happen. It's turned our world upside down.
When we came home I had an appointment with my consultant and he said that it definitely wasn't infection as all the swabs taken from the first visit and thereafter were all clear. He doesn't think I have an incompetant cervix but can't be 100% sure as this is the first time it's happened. He said that if we decide to try again he would put the stitch in at 14weeks.
I'm 39 years old next month and if we decided to try again would definitely be our last chance of having another baby.
Has anybody with a similar story had a stitch early on and gone on to have a normal pregnancy. Or has anybody not had the stitch and risked it.
We really don't know what to do and would appreciate any advice/reassurance.


----------



## LaRockera

Welcome, Pinkladyangel. First off, I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

Elective stitches do work, and I would definitely advise you to have it done. So you should definitely, definitely go for it, especially if you feel this is going to be your last chance. An elective stitch will carry you to term, and it's placed soon enough to decrease the danger of PROM, as your membranes and baby are still quite high at this stage.


----------



## heychickie

Pinkladyangel - first, I am sorry for your loss. I had my first pregnancy last year, knew it was a boy, and went in to the hospital at 23w 5 d like you due to a tiny bleed. I was dilated to 4cm and waters were bulging. Grayson was born at 24w 1d. He did great for about a month in the NICU, but developed NEC and we lost him on December 9th. 

I am pregnant again, due almost exactly a year later from when Grayson should have been born. I had an elective stitch placed at 12 weeks, and I get checked about every 2 weeks now. I'm at 30 weeks on Thursday. 

The stitch works, more so if they can place it before your cervix shortens or funnels. 

Best of wishes headed your way


----------



## cyn3angels

Hi pinklady,so sorry for your loss...I like you had a normal pregnancy the first time around (well....until the end when I developed Hellp syndrome) but cervix wise I was fine.. Then I lost my daughter at 24 weeks dilated w hourglass membranes and twins at 19 weeks....doctors didn't think I had ic because my first was term.this time I made the decsiOn to get the cerclage and although it'sbeen a bumpy crazy pregnancy I am now at 28 weeks and on just about everything there is to keep this boy in....anyway I think you should go for it..... Get it as early as possible and you'll be fine...good luck!
P


----------



## kateqpr

I think i've been overdoing it.Was up and about this morning for a few hours, getting everyone washed and dressed, Poppy's first nativity (hilarious and a tear jerker all at the same time) and then babycino's to celebrate. 

I'm now back home but so uncomfortable. My stitch feels really sore and everything down below feels so stretched and twingey. I'm so annoyed at myself for being up and about so much, as i normally only get up for ten mins at a time. 

Can you feel a chance down below when you over do it? I'm now back in bed, bum propped up for a bit. 

Does this feeling sound normal?


----------



## kateqpr

Oh, and pinkladyangel - yes go for the stitch! Have an early one and i'm sure it will give you peace of mind as your pregnancy progresses. A stitch kept my little girl in until i had to be induced!


----------



## Garden59

Hi everyone,

I had my transvaginal ultrasound done yesterday and my cervix did not shorten. Thank God!!! I've been praying. It was actually 2.13 cm the first ultrasound and on yesterday it was between 2.3 and 2.4 cm so it actually lengthened a little. I will be monitored again in three weeks. I am feeling fine right now, at work with my feet propped up so I will be fine. I will just contine to pray that I will go full term and deliver a healthy and normal baby boy to complete my family. I currently have 3 children ages 3,5,7. So thanks to everyone and I will keep you all updated.


----------



## pinkladyangel

Thanks you guys. Think I'd more or less made my mind up but it's so much better when you hear it from ladies that have been through it.

Heychickie - I've been following your posts and its through that and a few others that helped make the decision easier. I cried lots reading about your little angel and his fight. I keep telling myself that Rubie is no longer suffering in pain and that she's now watching over us. There's only so long that their tiny bodies can fight for and Rubie certainly did that.
XXX


----------



## LaRockera

Kate- I think you'll be fine, hon. I too had my fair share of worries when I thought I was overdoing it and then felt K.O. Just get some rest to recharge your batteries. :thumbup:


----------



## x-amy-x

24 weeks for us! in hospital though with bleeding and have lost bits of thread :( looks like something wrong with my cerclage :(


----------



## kateqpr

Oh Amy, poor you.

Are you being kept in hospital now? Hopefully it's just the loose end of your stitch that has come away as your cervix was nice and long last appointment wasnt it? 

Keep me posted. Have insomnia tonight so shall keep an eye on this thread and send positive thoughts! Am sure you'll be ok x


----------



## x-amy-x

am hospital tonight. can't sleep keep having tightening. not really painful but scary all same. speculum shows my cervix is closed but doesn't really make me feel any better knowing how quickly things happened with darcie :(


----------



## ekt

cyn3angels said:


> Help! So scAred I was just in hospital for the past 8 days with ptl doctor put me On indomethidine until 30 weeks I'm 27 now. I have read so many horror stories about this drug that I am a mess! I was on pericardia before but that didn't stop my contractions... Anyone know anything about indomethidine and taking it long term? I am taking 50m 4 times a day any advice will be appreciated l

Hello! I was on indomethicin (spelling?) with my previous pregnancy for about 4 weeks; I have been on it w/ this pregnancy since 23 weeks. I did not have any trouble with it during my previous pregnancy and noticed that it was stronger than precardia or any or the other PTL drugs I took. I'm on the med 4 times a day for two days in a row and then I take a day off of meds.


----------



## kateqpr

Keep strong Amy. Let us know how you're doing. Hopefully your cervix is still long and things will have settled down by now x x


----------



## kateqpr

For the last day my stitch has got more and more painful. It feels like a sharp needle is stuck in my cervix and abdomen. A bit like shortly after I got the stitch placed. It seems worse when my bladder is full. 

I'm starting to feel really worried as its very uncomfortable. Have taken pain killers and will call the hospital in a bit. 

Anyone else ever had this sort of pain?


----------



## LaRockera

Amy - stay strong hon, and let us know how it goes. Did they say how the stitch look? It should be clear on the u/s.

Kate- what you're experiencing may just be growing pains, stitch-unrelated. I had the pinching sensation too and was told by my midwife that the stitch actually softens up and you can't really feel it after a while. So fingers crossed, this may be just baby growing and putting extra pressure there.


----------



## kateqpr

Thanks Larockera! I've actually just had a big poo and feel a bit better. 

How embarrassing....


----------



## truthbtold

Amy first congrats on reaching viabilty . The doctors should do everything possible to get you lo to full term or as close as possible. I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## LaRockera

kateqpr said:


> Thanks Larockera! I've actually just had a big poo and feel a bit better.
> 
> How embarrassing....

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

So glad to hear you're fine!


----------



## kateqpr

Okay, so turns out the poo hasn't cured all! 

My stitch ( and deep inside my abdomen, so I imagine where my cervix feels like it meets my tummy, if that makes sense) feels really uncomfortable. A dull pain inside that twinges worse at certain angles. 

Normal or not? I'm reluctant to go to triage as I'm at my ore term clinic first thing tomorrow morning anyway, but it just feels so uncomfortable in that localised area. No other symptoms though...


----------



## cyn3angels

EKt. 

Wow I haven't found anyone else on the indomethicine for long term.when did you stop it?did they check your fluid and heart weekly? I am on it non stop...but taking a day off once in a while sounds smart...did the doctors tell you risk percentages of taking it?sorry so many questions but I can't seem to find out too much about this stuff....and like I said I don't think it's given long term to often.... Thanks so much


----------



## mummy2be2012

Hello ladies, hope i can join you. i went into premature labour at 29 weeks but they managed to stop it. I have now made it to 34 weeks which im very happy with but my cervix is shortening every week. I am now down to 1.7 cm and 2-3 cm dilated. Im finiding it all very confusing, am i going to labour or not? ive also been warned it will happen very quickly which has scared me. x


----------



## ekt

cyn3angels said:


> EKt.
> 
> Wow I haven't found anyone else on the indomethicine for long term.when did you stop it?did they check your fluid and heart weekly? I am on it non stop...but taking a day off once in a while sounds smart...did the doctors tell you risk percentages of taking it?sorry so many questions but I can't seem to find out too much about this stuff....and like I said I don't think it's given long term to often.... Thanks so much

I stopped at 33 weeks. My fluid was measured weekly, as was my cervical length and blood pressure. My dr says that I should not be on it without a break, therefore the two days on/one day off. My dr is a specialist in preterm labor and uses the drug all of the time. I didn't ask about percentages, so I can't be of any help with your concern there. I can tell you that my daughter from my previous pregnancy is a very healthy, happy, beautiful 18 month-old. The meds did not affect her health or intelligence at all. I will also tell you that she was born at 34 weeks, just a few days after I stopped taking the indomethicine. I was still taking procardia or maybe nifedipine (spelling?)- I can't remember which- but it wasn't strong enough without the indomethicine. My health was unaffected by the meds as well. Make sure to stay hydrated- 64 oz+ water a day- which helps with contractions and to increase blood flow, which keeps the meds from becoming stagnet in your system.


----------



## ekt

mummy2be2012 said:


> Hello ladies, hope i can join you. i went into premature labour at 29 weeks but they managed to stop it. I have now made it to 34 weeks which im very happy with but my cervix is shortening every week. I am now down to 1.7 cm and 2-3 cm dilated. Im finiding it all very confusing, am i going to labour or not? ive also been warned it will happen very quickly which has scared me. x

Congrats on making it to 34 weeks, that's wonderful!!! You will know when you are in labor- regular contractions will be the sign. My daughter was born at 34 weeks; my water broke, so that was my sign. If you aren't already, I would put yourself on bedrest; keep the pressure off of your cervix. Drink lots of water and lay on your left side as much as possible to increase blood flow to the uterus. If you notice your baby is not as active throughout the day, I would suggest you seek medical attention asap. Good luck!


----------



## heychickie

Hi all! Had a check again today, and my cervix is still looking great! I'll be 30 weeks tomorrow. Also got my c-section scheduled now for February 10th!

I hope everyone continues doing well as well!


----------



## truthbtold

Heychickie it would appear that you didnt need a cerclage this go round but its always better to be safe then sorry. My aunt had a similiar situation she lost her son at 26 weeks and her next pregnancy she had a preventive cerclage placed and her cervix never shortened, the next three pregnancies after that she didnt get a cerclage and carried to full term.


----------



## kateqpr

In triage waiting to see a doctor as the pain when I lie down has got worse. Thank god for IPhones ...


----------



## Susanah

Kate - hope you are ok
Glad you have gone in
You should not have the amount of pain you are experiencing
Thinking about you.

x


----------



## apsara.m

kate sorry i don't really have any advice to offer but i do feel some pain inside my ladyparts(sorry TMI) when i gets up from bed or chair and it pains for some time when i begin to walk. my doc reassured me it has nothing to do with my stitch. best of luck honey :hugs:


----------



## helsurf

Hope you are ok Kate! Thinking of you! X x x


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Kate,
Been meaning to post just all been floored by virus after virus, anyway, really hope you're ok, keep us posted. I can't really offer any advice, but I wish I still had my pregnancy notes as i visited triage at least once a week with a whole spectrum of concerns. Take it steady and got everything crossed for you x

Amy- are you ok? Praying all is calm for you too.....:hugs:

Susannah- I often think about you too, I'm sooo excited for you, first Christmas with Charlie and the (not too soon!) arrival of baby girl number 2. :hugs:

AFM - feeling so very emotional at the moment, the memories of bed rest come flooding back in an instant, soo looking forward to a lovely and illness free Christmas this year. 

Happy baking ladies xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi all, 

thanks for your messages, really lovely to come home to!

Well good news - after a few hours in triage late last night, they decided they didn't know what the pain was, but that it wasn't anything they were majorly worried about. 

I was back at the hospital at 8 this morning for my routine appointments ( i feel like i live there at the moment!). Anomaly scan, showed we're having another baby girl (yay!), all healthy, and that my cervix has stayed the same at 2.6cm, no funnelling.

Also, my FFN test came back NEGATIVE. DOUBLE YAY!!!

During my speculum examination, they did see a spot of blood next to my cervix (which terrified me, as they told me this before my scan, so i had visions of being funnelled down to the stitch...), which they think could explain the pain i'm in - so the stitch is aggravating something. 

Had a good chat with the consultant, and she said she's very happy with things and not worried about the pain i'm getting, as nothing indicates its linked with going into labour, more likely just the pain from the stitch. Which is kind of frustrating, as i'm left with a deep abdominal pain (like a stab or small knife in me) that i think i'm just going to have to live with, unless it gets much much worse. Its not like they can remove the stitch to relieve it!

SO all in all a good. Feel so much happier now and reassured, plus i came home to my daughters first ever school pics, plus a magazine article i'd written has been published today (I'm trying to break into writing again), so feeling cautiously positive for the first time in weeks. 

Amy- thinking of you - i hope you're okay.

And thanks everyone else for your kind messages 

Now for that bar of chocolate i've been saving up...


----------



## Alisa F

Hi ladies, I just read my laparoscopy report and it says my non-pregnant cervix is 2cm. I read a while ago somewhere that your cervix lengthens at the beinning of your pregnancy from the non pregnant state and then shortens as the pregnancy progresses. I can't find that info again or any info on average length of non-pregnant cervix. 

Does anyone know what their cervix measured before pregnancy or very early pregnancy?

A xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Kate hon, I'm SO glad you're fine. I hope the discomfort doesn't last for too long, perhaps your uterus is growing adding extra pressure on cervix, and this will only be temporary. :hugs:

Amy- I hope you're doing okay hon, please update us as soon as you have some times with good news. x

Alisa- sorry hon, don't know, but perhaps one of the other ladies will.


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies,

I had to share my excitement with my fellow cerclage mommies and graduates. I had my last 17p injection this morning. And only 14 more days until I ditch the stitch! I know the shot usually lingers in your system for 7 to 10 days but I wonder if anything will happen after that. So scared of going into labor with this stitch still in lol. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Chase

Hi ladies, would you mind telling me how long you bled for after having a shirodkar put in? I have had one put in previously but can't remember. 
My recent stitch was placed on Wednesday and both yesterday and today I have had bright red bleeding, which doesn't seem to be easing. 
My main issue is that I have also got/had a small subchorionic haemorhage in this pregnancy, so am not sure whether the bleeding is the stitch or the haemorhage. 

Any advise would be really appreciated :)


----------



## truthbtold

Didnt want to read and run, but I have a MacDonald so I have no information to offer.


----------



## LaRockera

Chase- I have a shirodkar, and I bled for about 3-4 days, maybe a bit more, with the colour fading out eventually. x


----------



## Chase

Thank you ladies. 
Can you tell me how much blood you had and whether it was bright red or not? I had a bit, but it has become slightly more today, not dripping into the toilet or on the pad really, but like a light-medium period on the toilet roll with some discharge. Sorry about the tmi!!! Does this sound normal? Xxx


----------



## LaRockera

It was typical red blood, like your menses, just not as much. At my first visit to the loo after the cerclage the whole toilet bowl went red, and then it started subsiding. It wasn't soaking the pad it was bright red blood right in the middle of it. It started fading off pad after pad, until it turned into bloody jelly-like mucus, went somewhat pink and then it was gone. 

What you're describing sounds pretty normal. If you're not clear in a week do call your doc, but I expect you'll see it subsiding day after day.

x


----------



## Irielioness

I really just wanted to take the time to thank anyone and everyone who has posted their stories. Its taken me quite a few days to get through all the post but many of your post have been very informative & inspirational. In August I lost my daughter at 23wks due to I/C. Im now 14wks pregnant again and have been quite nervous with all the cerclage talk from the Dr. Reading all your stories has given me some hope & courage. Its actually quite nice to know I'm not alone. :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Chase hun, the bleeding you describe after stitch can be totally normal, but if you are concerned it never hurts to get checked. i had the shirodkar too and had some mild blood loss for a few days which faded to brown within 24hrs or so. With your other issue, it might be worth mentioning but it is likely this bleeding is just surgery/stitch related ;) x

Welcome Irie - sorry for your loss hun, and I hope and pray for a happier outcome for you this time. We are here to help if you need us so feel free to post with qiestions any time :hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Hello Irielioness! 

Welcome to the gang! I'm so sorry for your loss, but congratulations on your pregnancy too. Its hard but now you know you suffer from IC, you will be looked after so well, and the stitch is quite a common and hugely successful procedure. Try not to worry about it but just embrace the fact that it will help to keep your baby safely inside you, as it does for so many thousands of women. It will all be fine x


----------



## kateqpr

Hey lizzie, 

Just wanted to say a big thank you for your message x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kate, was just going to ask how you had got on. Not been on here for a few days and just saw your post saying you'd gone into hospital and I thought that was after my PM to you!!! Then read on and saw that it wasn't and that you are out and ok - phew. Wow this board moves scarily fast lol. 

The pain you describe definitely sounds like the kind made by the pushing and pulling of a very taught stitch - a needling, stabbing sensation? Thoroughly unpleasant for you, but not sinister so hopefully that atleast gives you pyschological comfort if nothing else. Great news about you cl too xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Irielioness - Welcome, hon. So sorry for your loss, wishing you the best possible outcome with this pregnancy. 

Kate- how are you getting on babes?


----------



## apsara.m

Irielioness welcme honey. so sorry for your loss and huge congrats on your pregnancy. lets bake our little beans to fullterm together!!
kate hope you are okey.
amy thinking of you
chase i had modified shirodkar done and i bleed for 2-3 days with bright right blood not much but as you say light period. and it eventually turned to brown blood and then brown discharge for another 2 months and i was so freaked out about it not its all gone and iam 30 weeks now


----------



## vaali

Kate- awesome! you both are doing real good:hugs:.. hang in there bud! everything is gonna be alright sooner..
Alisa F- my 2 cents worth: anywhere from 3.5cms to 5cms is normal i guess in non pregnant/pregnant state? not really sure though.. i too had my lap before my last pregnancy but aint sure if Cx length was measured.. @ 16w current pregnancy my CL was 4.1cms.. 
LaRockera, Apsara hope you guys are in good health & bubs kicking away all day..
truthbtold- awww.. glad glad news bud!:hugs: he will be here in no time:baby:!! my f/u appointment is on monday & im hoping they will give me a date for my stitch removal by 36 weeks (fingers crossed!)..
Chase- sorry, i had mcdonalds & all i had was brownish gooey discharge for 1 day till my urinary catheter was removed.. i believe it was the betadine scrub more than anything else coz it totally stopped after 24 hrs!
Irielioness- Grats, you are 14W already!!.. no way.. you are not alone at all bud:hugs:! very sorry on your loss sweets! & dont worry on the cerclage, you are only going to feel more confident after its placed coz it is definitely going to do its job in there..
Sorry on my absence buddies! i was so involved with the baby & parenting threads:blush::haha:
May we all bake it & make it to term!


----------



## Alisa F

Vaali - thanks for your reply :) 

If anyone else has any advice please see my original question below:

Hi ladies, I just read my laparoscopy report and it says my non-pregnant cervix is 2cm. I read a while ago somewhere that your cervix lengthens at the beinning of your pregnancy from the non pregnant state and then shortens as the pregnancy progresses. I can't find that info again or any info on average length of non-pregnant cervix. 

Does anyone know what their cervix measured before pregnancy or very early pregnancy?

A xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi alisa,

My cervix measured 4cm at 13 weeks but shortened until it was 1.5cms at 18 weeks and I needed a stitch x


----------



## kateqpr

Larockera! 

I'm good thanks. The weird pain has now stopped so a lot more comfortable and relaxed for a change. But of course, each day brings something new and today I have lots of white discharge ( kind of glue like) so not sure if it's normal or thrush. No other symptoms as last time I was a bit itchy and the discharge was lumpy so maybe not! 

Have a friend staying this weekend and putting up the Christmas tree for poppy ( well im lying on the sofa and shouting orders ) but a good way to pass the time. It's weird but when I feel happy and relaxed I start to worry that I'm too relaxed and jinxing myself. You can't win can you? 

X


----------



## x-amy-x

hey ladies... im home from hospital for the weekend. ive to go back monday morning in time for the ward round. glad to be home for some rest. exhausted from broken sleep at the hospital!

how is everyone? xx


----------



## LaRockera

Kate - really glad to hear the pain has subsided, I'm exactly like you, the minute I stop worrying about one thing something else comes up. :dohh: I think it's normal. Our bodies have gone completely out of their routine, every little change, esp. if manifested as uncomfortable, is enough to draw our attention.

Amy- glad to hear you're home. Can you give us more updates? What happened, what did the doctors say? Your stitch all right, hon?


----------



## x-amy-x

just been bleeding since tuesday with some pain. my stitch is still in place but the stuff they used to move my bladder out the way has come away.

ive caught MRSA somewhere along the line so have a weeks worth of antibiotics to shift it.

allowed home for the weekend but have to go straight in if anything changes as if i go into labour things could be quite quick... as i know from experience, darcie was born in 14 minutes!


----------



## kateqpr

Hello amy, 

Welcome home! Try and relax and get lots of rest this weekend. Are you being well looked after? I hope your feeling okay in your head, and are comforted by the fact your stitch is in place and baby is okay. Do they have any idea what's causing the bleeding? 

Stay strong and try and trust that you're being really well looked after. Things may be sent to test us but I'm so sure things will work out fine and that baby can do a few more weeks and months cooking. 

Lots of love x


----------



## apsara.m

vaali by gods grace i have passed 30 weeks.iam not relaxed atall but the fear is gradually subcidicing how are you
x-amy-x... keep tight in bed. iam sure everything will be allright
kate we are all in the same boat we will worry about something then after sometime there will be another cause to make us worry
alisa-f sorry honey i have not measured my cervix before pregnancy. but for my pre pregnant tuv ( we were on infertility treatment) my doc said my cervix is way too long then also i ended up in a stitch at 16 weeks. so i really think the pre pregnancy measurement doesn't indicate an incompetent cervix. my cervix was measuring 2.5cms at the time of stitch placement. 
lizzie how are you?


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone

I just wondered, how often were you scanned for your cervical length? I've been scanned every two weeks up until now (21 weeks). They've now said they won't scan my cervix again until 28 weeks (when i start having growth scans) and will only perform FFN tests instead every fortnight. 

How are you being monitored? Last pregnancy i only had two CL scans, and then i was kind of left alone until i had one FFN at 24 weeks. I've had 9 scans so far this pregnancy,and have kind of got used to expecting to have them! They've created a high maintenance monster!!!


----------



## heychickie

Hi Kate,

I had my stitch put in just after 12 weeks, and they really didn't begin checking my cervix until around 20 weeks. Then it was every 2 weeks via transvaginal ultrasound, with one check being a manual check instead and one being a 3 week gap (after several very good checks showing long, no funneling).

They didn't even take a baseline before the stitch or right after.

I'm still on the every 2 weeks plan right now, and I'm at 30 weeks plus a bit.

I'm not sure how long they'll continue, as I figure I'm nearly at the point that they'll stop worrying about cervix length, but they may keep right on - since I'm at the point they'd do every 2 week appointments anyway (just not ultrasounds normally).

Last pregnancy, my cervix was never checked at all.


----------



## vaali

Apsara yay! you crossed 30w already:flower:.. its time you calm down & enjoy the prego:baby: bud!
kate once every two weeks here too as you can see it in my signature till 29w & when i went last saturday (close to 33w) for the scan they said no need of TUVs any more:thumbup:. No FFN tests done in our country though!:wacko: Follow up consultation today evening & im guessing they would gimme a date for the stitch removal:happydance:


----------



## apsara.m

kate: mine was checked every 3 weeks untill 24 weeks(never told me measurements said they are adequate) and one scan at 29 weeks. now my doc said me she will do a scan close to delivary.
Vaali: ohhhh how the time flies na..... lets know when they are going to remove the stitches. bubba kicks here and there and every kick gives me immence satisfaction that bubba is doing fine....(though very painful at times lol)


----------



## LaRockera

Hey Kate. I had it checked at 15 weeks in Greece, then at my gender scan the sonographer said it looked closed and nice, and then at my 20-week appointment at the antenatal clinic they said it was 49mm and told me to go back at 34 weeks. :growlmad:

I did check it privately at 23 weeks and it was 48mm. Will be going again this Thursday to check again.

That said, my stitch was placed due to funneling, and it's a shidhokar one (however this is spelt :wacko:). Not sure how often they would have checked if it was inserted in the UK. The doctor registrar at my 20-week scan was a bit awful, almost mocked me and my Greek obgyn, and refused to treat me as a 'normal' stitch patient. :growlmad:


----------



## truthbtold

My cerclage was placed at 11 weeks, and I had cervical length checks every two weeks after that, until 24 weeks when I dropped down to 2cm I started getting weekly checks until week 30 that was my last check.


----------



## garrickbaby

I had my cerclage placed at 12+5 and my cervix stayed strong over 4 until 29 weeks now its 3.4 at 31+5 weeks with a little funneling. I have another sono this morning to see if the funneling is the same or worse. Hoping to reach 34-35 weeks. We put the crib up this weekend just in case :)


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Garrick! Hope your appointment goes well, keep us posted!


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Hi Garrick! Hope your appointment goes well, keep us posted!

Appointment went fine, you know the sonograph technicians can't say anything so I have to wait to see the doctor next week. She's approx 4lbs now so that's good. Hopefully, she will stay put. How are you feeling these days?


----------



## truthbtold

I always look the screen I have become an expert lol. Im feeling miserable its time for this guy to come on out lol


----------



## kateqpr

Sorry, having a bad bed rest day today :( 

I think i've spent too much time alone (my little girl went to grandma's and husband at work) so have had wayyyyyyy to much time to sit and google myself into a state. 

Two things - i read a heartbreaking post in another section about a lady who was 18 weeks. Her waters had just broken, and she had almost no fluid left. After a few days her baby just couldn't survive, and so the worst case scenario for her happened. Just awful. And now, selfishly, I feel terrified that my waters will break too. Irrational worry, I know! I just wish i could allay my fears. 

Also, on a more normal note - 
i'm worried i've not ANOTHER infection!! The last two day my discharge has increased and is drying yellow. I'm also feeling a bit achey in my abdomen. I had a swab done ten days ago which came back clear, plus a urine test analysed last Thursday, also clear. I might go to my GP tomorrow for another test, but just wondering, what is the difference between a swab and urine test? Do they both ultimately search for the same things? 

Now, i really need to stop googling and start reading normal books again! I wish i could fall asleep and wake up mid Jan, when i'm 28 weeks!!



x


----------



## LaRockera

Kate babe, the waters leaking is one of my constant obsessions. I even went as far as to buy litmus Ph strips from ebay to check the Ph of my discharge. Every little trickle down there sends me into a panic mode. :wacko:

As for infection, do you feel itchy? My discharge dries quite yellow and sticky sometimes. If it doesn't smell funny or you have any burning/itchy it may be normal discharge. Mine got out of control after 17 weeks, and at 20 I was all over the place.

Yeah, google is evil. Yet, it's always better to be safe than sorry. If you're worried, get yourself swabbed. Also eat tons of yogurt and drink plenty of water.:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi chucky eggs :)

Kate - urine looks for infections in urinary tract, and swabs check for bugs in the vagina. The discharge you describe is normal in pregnancy, and so is the achey abdomen. I have aching in mine from as early as 5wks into pregnancy. 

I totally share your need to google yourself into insanity - I do it all the time, pregnant or not!! I read the worst of stories, and then worry myself to sleep that the same thing will happen to me. The thing about IC is that it is purely a mechanical problem, which most of the time can be fixed with a stitch. Other pregnancy complications are much more difficult to identify and 'solve' and some women are plagued with recurrent PTL for no identifiable reason. 

Aside from your IC you haven't yet had issues with PTL (please forgive me if you have and I have missed that somewhere) and there is no reason why you should suddenly start hun. You have gone several weeks since stitch placement without any further problems, and the further you get the less likely these are. I was convinced I would encounter every possible pregnancy complication going with the twins, and didn't enjoy one moment of it - I only wish I had and could have 'known' how well things would turn out in the end............if only.

Pregnancy is a tough journey, especially when you've had problems before, but complications are actually still relatively rare. Now your IC is essentially under control, your chances of any other problems are no greater than in any other pregnant lady. Yes the stitch theoretically can be an added source of infection, but again this is relatively rare hun. 

An IC pregnancy is horrid and fraught with anxiety, and I know that despite everything I say you will still worry. Just know that I have seen far more women here have a succesful outcome than not and many of them have been in a much worse position than you when they've had their stitches placed. Big hugs, and I'll keep away from google if you will lol :hugs:

Hi LaRock hun, you doing ok? That goes for everyone else too. MA, haven't seen you here in a while, you coping ok? xxx


----------



## vaali

kateqpr said:


> Sorry, having a bad bed rest day today :(
> 
> Two things - i read a heartbreaking post in another section about a lady who was 18 weeks. Her waters had just broken, and she had almost no fluid left. After a few days her baby just couldn't survive, and so the worst case scenario for her happened. Just awful. And now, selfishly, I feel terrified that my waters will break too. Irrational worry, I know! I just wish i could allay my fears.
> 
> 
> x

Kate bud! i hear you:hugs:!! you sure you dint read my older post?:wacko: i had my membranes ruptured spontaneously @18+5 weeks last pregnancy & bub had to be brought out by inducing thrice with pills due to fear of uterine sepsis coz my scan showed uterus if full of a day old clots all around the baby & behind the placenta with literally no amniotic fluid around:cry:..
This time around when i crossed my 18th week i was so happy that everything was so normal around me & TUV done a week ago showed 4.1cm cervix.. but my world turned upside down @ 22+5W when i knew i was down to 3mm! believe me 'I wish i could fall asleep and wake up mid Jan, when i'm 28 weeks!! i really really wished this every minute of the day from 22nd to 28W & every sneeze, cough, sleep jerks kept sending me the shock & was telling me 'omg!i ruptured my membranes'
Thankfully & luckily i survived this prego so long & ya 28w really gave me immense hope & confidence. Also which was like a pat on my back to allay my fears & start enjoying the prego..
About the discharge, sorry i really dont have much experience & i guess other buds have already given their expert views.
So stay tight & ya read only good stories:winkwink:.. i sure time will fly away & you will reach 28w in no time:hugs:
May we all bake it & make it to term!


----------



## LaRockera

Hey, Lizzie. :flower:

All good my side, managed to catch a stupid cold but thankfully no fever, just a runny nose that makes look like Rudolph and sound like a porn star. :dohh: Was on antibiotics for UTI this week, have given another sample today to confirm they worked.

Having my 28-week appointment a few days early, this Thursday, at my private obgyn Helen sent me to hugs:) curious and a bit nervous to see how the stitch is going as well as whether my fluid levels have risen towards the median a bit more. Last time they were 10cm plus a little something.

Hope you're okay too?


----------



## Susanah

Kate - few days late but ... 
I have never had any cervical length measurements since 15 weeks - when the stitches went in, with all three pregnancies. 
It is thought by my team to be unnecessary and not alter anything - as even with no cervical length remaining - with a stitch already in place - there would be nothing further to do. I argued the toss at first but I got nowhere and have come round the belief that my docs are right. 
If i didnt have a stitch already in - then it would be a different matter completely !

If its any consolation, I spent all of my last pregnancy googling every single little thing and scaring myself stupid and driving myself to insanity. its really hard waiting.... and its a slow wait. 
This time I have no time to worry too much - which is a good thing i guess. Worrying doesnt change the outcome.

As for us:
We are nearly at 34 weeks. C-section booked - preop assessment on thursday. Cannot believe how quickly this has flown by compared to last time !!
Charlie is now 9 months old and keeping me busy and optimistic. Im having quite a few contractions and have a pretty active little thing inside - so i hope she stays put until the 16th of Jan, section day.

Is anyone else completely not bothered about xmas? I know I should be but im just focusing on January.... 

Anyway, good luck to all :)

Susie


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Susanah on making it to 34 weeks. I was just wondering how many of us are due soon.


----------



## LaRockera

Congrats, Susanah honey, you must be all over the place now. :happydance: It must feel amazing having made it- and you have! Well done, babe, well done!

I'm trying to keep my mind busy pertaining to Christmas. I'm waiting for the Xmas sales to start preparing for Xanthe's nursery- which will arrive at the 9th January. This is a bit less than a month away so hoping this will distract me from obsessing over month 7 weeks going by. Will be staying in the UK again this year. If all goes according to plan, we're leaving mid-February for Greece. I'll be 35 weeks then. So I have about two months to finish up everything- nursery, baby clothes, baby things, stuff I'll take to Greece, and work a bit on my PhD and my novel. I'm far more relaxed now that I'm third trimester, plus, I have a 27-week scan this Thursday, and I'm hoping to leave the private clinic relaxed, and not agitated. :wacko: My baby has now developed regular moving patterns which _really _help put my mind at ease.

Sending my love to everyone.


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Just an update girls with me. Had my cervical length scan today at 18+4 and its measures 4.8cm, so i think im pleased with that.

She said no sign of funelling and im back there in two weeks. Fingers crossed for a keeper xx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

sorry, same post twice


----------



## LaRockera

Mummy of Ange said:


> Just an update girls with me. Had my cervical length scan today at 18+4 and its measures 4.8cm, so i think im pleased with that.
> 
> She said no sign of funelling and im back there in two weeks. Fingers crossed for a keeper xx

Excellent length- I'm sure it will stay as such, hon. Well done!:thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Brilliant length Mummy, there is no reason for it to shorten significantly over coming weeks hun :hugs:

Susie - I can't believe it, 34wks!!! And with almost zero anxiety and stress...........a true inspiration, and I will be 'picking your brains' on the matter very, very soon ;) So pleased things went well for you this time, and that you got a near normal pregnancy which you might actually have been able to enjoy?

La rock hun, don't worry about the cold and fever, it has to reach 103f before it is a threat to the pregnancy (the last time I ran a fever that high I was 8 ;)) Are you drinking plenty of water? I had atleast a glass an hour, and even then my pee was like sludge!!! I was so sick (literally) of the bloody stuff by the end, and struggled to force it down, but managed to keep the UTIs at bay. 

Wishing you lots of luck for your next scan, tho I'm sure you won't need it. Lovely to hear you sounding so positive now, maybe you like Susie will get to enjoy the reminder of the pregnancy :hugs:

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you so much Lizzie, you're wonderful.

Luckily no fever, it was just a simple cold and it seems to be subsiding. Dropped a pot of urine at my GP's today, hopefully this will come clear, too. On the other hand, the stupid discharge started again.:growlmad: Gah.

Looking forward to the scan. Hopefully it will help me maintain my optimism.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in to say hi and wish everyone a Merry Christmas! We're dealing with some acid reflux and now a household cold. I'm waiting until after the holidays and then I plan to start dieting to lose weight and try again in a year for a sister or brother for Amelia. I'm looking forward to no hormones and an opportunity to live a normal life without being on edge all the time. LOVING our baby bear even more than I could imagine.

Mind if i ask.....Have any of you formula fed your baby?? I'm bf'ing and I'm hesitant but I think we're leading up to it. It's almost been 3 months and she's doing okay. Still has latching issues and with the reflux we're giving her meds and supplementing with "special" formula. Just wondering how many in here have formula fed.

Love to you all. Can't wait to hear more lovely birth stories! 

Hi Lizzie, Susannah, Helen! Big hugs to you all.


----------



## Praying4her

Hi ladies,
I have been reading everyone stories on here and have found alot of it helpful. I wanted to see if anyone was going through what I'm going through. I'm super scared,sad and worried about everything and am hoping for a great outcome... Well here goes my story...

I had a u/s scheduled on Decemcer 6th with my high risk doctor... Was suppose to be a normal visit... We had just had a doctors visit 2 weeks before and everything was great. My husband and I arrived to our appointment and were waiting to be called... We were finally put in a room after a hour of waiting. The ultrasound tech came in before the doctor. Started to put the jelly stuff on my tummy...she immediately noticed something w the cervics... She said she would have to use the wand to get a better look at the cervics... My heart pounded and I began to get scared... This is my first pregnancy and I've been wanting to get pregnant for so long... So news like this made me nervous. I looked at my husband and said I'm scared... He told me everything's going to be ok... Then I looked up at the monitor as the tech began to talk... She said we do have a problem... Your baby is wanting to come out... It went black and silent for me.... I began to cry.... I thought to myself... I've been so careful... I've tried so hard for this baby...why? Then she said we needed the doctor in to evaluate the problem. He came in and the nurse explained to him what was going on... He then looked at me and said... Amy we have a big problem... He went over the bad details and then said we are next door to valley hospital...you need to get over there now and I will meet you. He said he would go into details further, but right now there was no time. I didn't know what to think... My poor husband...the look on his face, yet trying to hide it. We drove next door and as soon as I walked into labor and delivery they knew who I was. I couldn't believe it. Everything was happening so fast. I was only 21 weeks and2 days. I was put on all sorts of meds. My doctor arrived and said I need a emergency cerclage. I didn't even know what that was, just agreed and went forward w it. All I was thinking about was please save my baby. I was moved to the surgery room and within 30 min I was done. I stayed at the hospital overnight and was released the next day. I was told to be on bed rest for the remainder of my pregnancy and to only get up for 30 min every 2 hours. I was prescribed the progesterone cream and not do anything. Before I was released the doctor did another ultrasound.. I had a 3.5 gap between the baby and cervics and the water sac was great. The next day which was Thursday my normal obgyn called me and said he was informed about what happened. He wanted to schedule me on Monday. Which was yesterday. I was excited because I thought one week w him then the next week with my high risk doctor. But when I went in to see my normal ob all he did was check the baby's heart beat. I asked him if he was going to check my cerivics. He said no because it's been a week already and I had no sign of blood. I wanted to scream because if I would have seen him the week prior he would have no seen that I had dilated because all he has been doing is listening to the baby's heart beat. Sorry that my story is so long.. I want to know what are the signs that it's going good or even going bad. I would I know if there's a infection or not? Does a emergency cerclage have a good outcome? I know a normal cerclage has a better success rate, but what about 21 weeks? I'm sorry ladies for the questions I'm just worried and want to try and do everything right so my baby girl makes it... God bless to everyone!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome.

First of all dear, try not to worry. That in itself doesn't help and the baby can feel it. I had an emergent cerclage at 19 wks because my high risk OB refused to do a cerclage at 14wks. I made sure they measured my cervix and I'm glad I did because at 18wks I was 3.2cm's of cervical length and a week later I was 2.0 and in for a cerclage the next day.

I wasn't really understanding your post all that well, are you seeing a high risk ob? It really wouldn't matter what he thinks as long as your seeing your high risk ob regularly. Once the stitch is in, you really don't want anyone going up there unless it was to measure the cervix and now that you have the cerclage in there, it really shouldn't matter because it's in and keeping you nice and closed. Going in for any kind of speculum test could hinder that.

You'll know if you have an infection because you'll smell it, see it...white gunk, green gunk, dark gunk, etc. You'll itch or burn down there. You'll just know. Once you have the symptoms you can have a swab test.

Try drinking water regularly and your Dr. was right about bed rest. It's helped many of us get to term on this thread.

As far as I'm seeing, you don't have any bulging amniotic sacs so there's no cause of concern but maybe* LIZZIE* will chime in with her experience.

Praying for peace for you and that you'll find yourself holding that little one safely to term. :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Ma.....I have formula fed both my boys there lactose intolerant and couldnt even digest breast milk well. This time I plan to formula feed again.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

truthbtold said:


> Ma.....I have formula fed both my boys there lactose intolerant and couldnt even digest breast milk well. This time I plan to formula feed again.

Thank you. Amelia has had acid reflux and I'm bf'ing and supplementing but it's looking more and more like she's stopping all on her own and my breast milk is starting to dry up. I'm sad, but I want whats best for her. It's been horrible because I hear so much about formula feeding not being what's best but majority of the people I know have gone a couple months and then ff'd their kids or completely ff'd. I don't know why I'm so hesitant because I see all these people who've been ff'd including myself and we're all fine. Thank you for sharing with me! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Ma your welcome. Try not to be too hard on yourself. I think my formula fed boys are just as healthy and intelligent as bf babies. Do whats best for Amelia.


----------



## Susanah

MA - I stopped BFing Charlie at 5 weeks! She was lactose intolerant and had significant reflux and was not thriving, still jaundice etc
Putting her on formula was life changing for us both. She slept ! She stopped vomiting ! and she gained weight and started looking healthier, lost her jaundice etc
and I got preggers again lol !!!

Lizzie :) fingers crossed for you :) you can pick my brain anytime !!

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Susanah said:


> MA - I stopped BFing Charlie at 5 weeks! She was lactose intolerant and had significant reflux and was not thriving, still jaundice etc
> Putting her on formula was life changing for us both. She slept ! She stopped vomiting ! and she gained weight and started looking healthier, lost her jaundice etc
> and I got preggers again lol !!!
> 
> Lizzie :) fingers crossed for you :) you can pick my brain anytime !!
> 
> xx

Yes, this is what's going on with Amelia. She wasn't gaining weight at all, has pretty bad refulx and is lactose intolerant. I'm exhausted and feel beat. I'm glad it worked for you and think this is my decision. It's SO EMOTIONAL! I think it will be better for us all overall though. 

Thank you!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Irielioness

Hello ladies! :) Thank you all for the warm welcome. Its taken me a minute to get back on again since I came down with a nasty cold but things are getting better. I had a Dr appointment today and so far everything is going good my cervix is still closed length is excellent no signs of funneling. I should know by next week what day Im schedule to get my cerclage placed. A little anxious but I'm just ready to get it in and try to relax :) I also start my p17 shots next week. I finally feel like things are going in the right direction. I know the dr will go over things next week in full detail but I was just wondering if any of you had things/experiences that I should be aware that maybe the Dr didnt quite go over? Maybe things you weren't expecting?......One more thing a off topic not about i/c or the cercalge placement....Have any of you experienced pregnancy rhinitis? It seems with my year long allergies mixed with the hormonal changes I have come down with a severely congested nose that keeps me up all night. Ive tried everything from Dr recommended OTC & nasal sprays to saline flushes and nothing seems to be helping. Before I ask for a prescription I was hoping/wondering if any of you have dealt with this and what seem to help for you?


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey guys, here's a little update from me (also in my journal)

On Sunday night I had a lot of bleeding and some pains. My loss was quite watery so the Midwife was concerned it could be amniotic fluid. I was transferred down to delivery suite just incase anything kicked off over night. 

Monday I had a scan to check cervical length, fluid levels and placenta blood flow. Fluid levels were normal and blood flow good. My cervix has funnelled to stitch. As i've no major pain down there they weren't worried.

Tuesday. I told the DRs on ward round about feeling 'pressure' in my bits. They did a speculum and this showed me 1-2cms dilated with membrane sac visible. :-( Not great news but they are still happy the stitch is holding it all in. I just have to be careful because of risk of infection and not to do too much as my membranes could rupture.

Today my bleeding has settled so they have set me freeee :wohoo:

We made it past 25 weeks. I have a growth scan on monday and it wont be long before 3rd trimester 

:) Thank you all so much for your messages. Means a lot to me!


----------



## kateqpr

Oh Amy that's good news. Baby still holding and just shows how brilliant a stitch can be. I've been worrying about you and checking in hoping to hear from you, so it's a relief to know you're stable enough to be home. Yay! 

Do they give you steroid injections at a time like this? Have no idea. But big congrats on making 25 weeks and each day baby stays put now must be such a relief and achievement. 

Keep us posted and keep those feet up and try to relax asich as possible. Oh, and how's the infection? Hopefully cleared up by now 

X


----------



## x-amy-x

Thanks kate :)

I had the steriods at 23 +5 and 23+6 they might repeat them at 26 weeks.. .its certainly been talked about. all good so far though. everything seems to be working to get us that little bit further along... and sometimes just that little bit further is enough :) xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Oh.. and the infection, finished the anti bs yesterday and had a swab done yest morning. Should have the results tomorrow. Feeling fine though :) 

xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Amy, I've been thinking about you. I'm glad things look really positive, hon. My midwife told me that there are women that make it to term with almost zero length.

Yes, a bit further sometimes is good, but I'm positive you'll reach full-term. I suppose you're on bed rest? Drink a gallon of water to flush out infections. I use baby soap with neutral Ph to wash myself down there, consult your doctor about this if you want.

I wholeheartedly wish everything goes perfect from now on.x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Amy. Sorry your going through this but glad the stitch is holding. Just shows how awesome these cerclages are! I pray all is well and you get MUCH further. :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

My biggest fear is to catch an infection... thats what took my other babies from me :(


----------



## Garden59

Hey everyone. I just wanted to touch basis and add my update. But first let me recap my experiences so far with this pregnancy. Nov. 18th cervix was 2.13, doctor insisted on cerclage. I refused. Nov. 22nd went to emergency room due to pelvic pressure. Cervix still closed, Pressure was due to uti. Dec.5 another ultrasound. Cervix has improved to 2.4. Still no cerclage. Dec. 14 went to emergency room again due to pelvic pressure. Still resulting from another uti. Dec. 15th, today, went for another ultrasound, cervix has improved to 2.61 and baby is fine. I am soo excited and I thank God for continuing to answer my prayers.All just pray and believe and God will work everything out for everybody. God Bless!!!


----------



## vaali

Amy- glad you made it to 25W & grats to you!do make sure you are gonna be on complete bed rest & think about rising the foot end of the cot too bud. Keeping pillows beneath waist do help too but raising the foot end with bricks or planks is the most efficient way to eliminate gravity off the cervix. That is what i did when i came home with 1.1cm floppy cervix after the stitch & i believe it has helped it to improve in length.


----------



## vaali

Garden your cervix behaves so well! grats bud!


----------



## x-amy-x

Am not on complete bed rest. My dr doesnt advocate it. Especially since i have a blood clotting disorder... my blood already clots too much so too much rest can be dangerous. Im just a pain in the ass tbh lol


----------



## helsurf

Amy- hope you're ok Hun, I always check in on this forum to see how everyone is getting on :) try and take it easy as possible while keeping the blood circulating too :) 25 weeks is good, fingers crossed for your baby to stay in a bit longer though, I had my son at 30 weeks and my aim is to get this pregnancy to 30 weeks too any more will be a great bonus :) good luck and thinking of you x x x


----------



## LaRockera

Hey everyone. :flower:

Hope you're all doing great. Amy, are you on anything? I'm on aspirin 80mg. 

Went for my 27/28 week well-being private scan. Cervix is holding strong, measuring 42mm. Immense relief. My baby's on the 43th percentile and my amniotic fluid was enough for him not to feel the need to measure it this time.

He also seems to advocate probiotics for thrush prevention and concentrated cranberry juice (but not the pills or the sugary stuff) for UTIs. He's an excellent doctor - *Helen*, it's Chris Griffin from MUMS I'm talking about, he's just brilliant.


----------



## kateqpr

Larockera - thats brilliant news! Cervix longer than a non IC cervix that this stage! Hopefully you can breathe a huge sigh of relief and think of yourself as a 'normal' pregnant lady for a change. Yay! 

Now go out there and start treating yourself a bit to some baby retail therapy. And good news on the probiotics recommendation, given I've just bought a twelve pack of probiotic drinks! 

Well done you x.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Amy :hugs: Wow you sound like a brave lady! Are you pain free again now? The membranes can drop down to the stitch, but it is possible to continue like this for several more weeks, and sometimes even to term. Have you got some closed cervix below the stitch? If so, then this will help prevent infection from getting in hun. Even with a cervix dilated through the stitch and open above and below, infection is not a foregone conclusion. Hoping and praying for you darlin', and your baby is already one week older than Evie was at birth, and look at her now - hopefully your lo will hang on for atleast several more weeks yet tho :hugs:

LaRock, yey for you hun. Your cervix has been so well behaved ;) I think it is safe for you to move around and start 'living' again chick :hugs:

MA - good to see you are ok, and enjoying Amelia. I'm probably a bit late with this, but don't worry at all about formula feeding her. I only bf my eldest child for 6wks because he was so reluctant to latch, and he is a happy, healthy 9yr old. Most of us adults were probably ff and the majority of us are perfectly fine. Bf is great, but hard work and not all babies take to it - my twins were a classic case in point (one was a pro, th other hated it), take the stress away hun and make the switch - you'lll probably find all your lives get instantly easier :hugs:

Love to all xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Lizzie! I already noticed the difference today!! You wouldn't believe what I got done today. ((que in Hallelujah chorus)) :rofl: Thank you for your encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

La Rock - glad all is well, you definitely have a great doctor! 

MA - it's a bit late but I ff both of my babies within 2 weeks of birth. Oliver was very jaundiced, from my breast milk and he needed a lot of photo therapy before we were discharged from hospital. We were only allowed home on the understanding that we went back in for blood tests every day. It all got a bit too much, I found the constant tests cruel so I switched to formula. Yes we have had a few viruses of late, but most of our issues stemmed from Oliver needing his tonsils out, not a weak immune system. 

I noticed that Bella was becoming jaundiced 2 days after her birth, and I decided to switch to formula as she seemed colicky even on breast milk. Although the colic didn't entirely resolve, I felt a little more in control with her taking formula. I found it difficult to not be hard on myself, despite the fact that her weight gain was poor when being bf, and she gained weight nicely on formula x

I'll post more tomorrow, hope evryone's ok d


----------



## x-amy-x

my cervix was 'bulbous' when they checked it which apparently means still quite thick. i have about 1cm cervix above stitch. Im relatively painfree... im fine when im rested, but any walking about or being upright is really uncomfortable, pressure makes me feel like im gonna pee myself all the time lol.

we're still going good though for now :) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Amy hun, the pressure you describe can also be related to prolapse and after lots of babies it feels like you have a sponge jammed between your lady bits lol. My cervix is now so low you can sometimes see it at the entrance of my vagine when I stand. Most of my symptoms in the last pregnancy were prolapse related, but unfortunately they do feel similar to PTL and an incompetent cervix. The fact that you have 1cm above your sttich is excellent - I didn't have any left above from 25wks, but the stitch kept everything locked up tight ;) Keep resting with legs up if you can hun, and plenty of fluids xxx

MA - you've discovered the joys of ff - sooo much easier, and less stressful. You actually feel like your baby is full for the first time too ;) With the twins I bf in the day, and ff at night - it was the only way I could manage family life. the other kids would have hardly seen their Mummy if I hadn't. It's a balancing act hun, and you must do what is right for you, your sanity and the well being of your family :hugs:

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## may12

La rockera,
I see that you said you bought done litmus paper to check for leaks ... Can u please tell me what will show up if a leak was present .... I have had trouble with my waters in both prev pregnancies and would love a way to check discharge as I am knicker checking constantly and worrying myself silly!
Thanks 
May12


----------



## LaRockera

may12 said:


> La rockera,
> I see that you said you bought done litmus paper to check for leaks ... Can u please tell me what will show up if a leak was present .... I have had trouble with my waters in both prev pregnancies and would love a way to check discharge as I am knicker checking constantly and worrying myself silly!
> Thanks
> May12

Hello May :flower:.

Okay, I'm sure you know this already but I have to say it anyway in case someone else comes across this thread, that these are just a rough way to put your mind at ease and cannot by any means substitute the amnisure swab test and misc. diagnostic tools by doctors, okay?

So, this is from my own research. A normal vaginal discharge is usually between 6-6.5 or something. Amniotic fluid is between 7 and 8 from what I've read. Each value corresponds to a certain colour. So, for example, if you run one of the strips across your inner labia/vulva/wherever the wetness is, if it's normal vaginal discharge, in my strips the colour stays orange. If it's fluid, it becomes green/bluish. The colour of the strips changes as per the fluid's Ph.

Urine is a different issue though, because urine has more or less the same Ph with amniotic fluid, so if you pee on the litmus test it will probably go green. So the strips can tell between discharge and fluid/urine, but not between urine and fluid.

Even if they do turn green though no need to panic, they may be several things causing it. It's just a good indication to go checked out.

My doctor seems to regard this as a good rough way to put my mind at ease, but do consult yours as well.

I got the strips for a quid or so from ebay. Really cheap. 

I'd also go anyway if you felt proper wetness all over your panties as if you peed yourself. From what I've read, fluid can be mistaken for urine, but the consistency of discharge is different. However, I've been having quite watery discharge which was enough to make me panic. :wacko:

There are also special pantiliners/pads that detect amniotic fluid. You can look for the in ebay. But these are _massively _expensive.

x


----------



## LaRockera

helsurf said:


> Amy- hope you're ok Hun, I always check in on this forum to see how everyone is getting on :) try and take it easy as possible while keeping the blood circulating too :) 25 weeks is good, fingers crossed for your baby to stay in a bit longer though, I had my son at 30 weeks and my aim is to get this pregnancy to 30 weeks too any more will be a great bonus :) good luck and thinking of you x x x

Helsurf, I'm very optimistic that the stitch will get both you and Amy full term hon. That's why it's there, to protect you when everything else seems threatening. 

Are you going back for any TVUs? 

x


----------



## Irielioness

Got the call yesterday. Im schedule for my cerclage placement next week. I'm getting kind of nervous but at the same time I'm just ready to get this over with & try to relax. Its funny how a tiny stitch can be a lifesaver. :)


----------



## kateqpr

Good luck irielioness! It will be fine and you'll feel so relieved when it's done. Life can go on as normal hopefully but with more peace of mind. 

Glad to hear everyone else is doing so well and the weeks are flying by. 

Ive been ok. Was up and about a lot yesterday as I was home alone with my toddler. Last night I could really feel it in my girl bits - just that feeling of fullness and pressure down below. Not pain but just feels like I'm bulging. I'm sure it's fine but am considering a little trip to triage just to pug my mind at rest that everything hs still all closed. 

Anyone else getting this full feeling against there stitch? It's always a bit disconcerting!


----------



## kateqpr

Back from the hospital- stitch looked fine (of course...!) but it looks like i have ANOTHER BLOODY UTI!!! My urine showed +2 in two things (i have no idea what that means) but they're sending it away before giving me antibiotics, as i've had two lots already in the last few weeks. 

So pissed off. I've tried to do everything to avoid it, but it doesn't seem to work. Can a UTI effect the baby? I think its only if it's left and travels up to the kidneys...PAH. in fact, DOUBLE PAH!


----------



## LaRockera

kateqpr said:


> Back from the hospital- stitch looked fine (of course...!) but it looks like i have ANOTHER BLOODY UTI!!! My urine showed +2 in two things (i have no idea what that means) but they're sending it away before giving me antibiotics, as i've had two lots already in the last few weeks.
> 
> So pissed off. I've tried to do everything to avoid it, but it doesn't seem to work. Can a UTI effect the baby? I think its only if it's left and travels up to the kidneys...PAH. in fact, DOUBLE PAH!

Hey babes. I've had two courses of antibiotics for bladder infections already, both time they found 'traces' in urine, both time urine came back clear, no idea what's going on. I ended up getting urine test strips from amazon to check myself, they're the same stuff doctors use.

Make sure you drink loads and loads of water, it flashes the infection out. My godfather is a well-known urologist and that was his advice basically. Drink buckets of water, this will stop the infection travelling to your kidneys. 

You can also get the cranberry concentrated sugarless yucky stuff from a health store and have a drink daily. It keeps the bacteria from attaching to your bladder walls.

I think it's only when the infection travels to your kidneys that it may become dangerous for bubba, as it can rupture the membranes. BUT, given that UTIs are extremely common in pregnancy, this can't happen so easily. 

Drink buckets of water. In Greece that's how they treat UTIs in the first trimester, when you can't take antibiotics. That's what I'm doing too.


----------



## apsara.m

amy hold in there honey am sure the stitch will make us all reach full term.
MA i hope amelia is now enjoying formula feeds..
vaali how are you doing
kate did they culture your urine to detect which type of bacteria was present in your urine( sorry i sounds silly but many docs treat uti with same medication without culturing it ) if they can identify about the bacteria and which medicines are effective to it then only uti will clear. otherwise it will repeat it. 
i can't believe i am close to 32 weeks... now bubba moves a lot.did any of you experience sharp pains inside your lady parts(sorry tmi) when getting up from bed? i feel very sharp pains when getting up and it reduces after walking..lissie you were right the pain is increasing as the days passes by lol


----------



## vaali

Apsara bud.. yay!you gonna be making it to 32w!!:thumbup::hugs: We are steadfast:winkwink:(touchwood..) here & @ 34w:cake:!!
Oh.. & the pain, yes! experiencing since past couple of weeks (lady parts & inner thighs).. its more towards evening & worse at nights till i go to bed esp those days when im on foot for quiet a while. Wondering if it is coz of the descending head?:wacko:


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone

Just had a call from my GP and a swab i did last week shows i have quite a developed infection called staph aureus. I've just been given MORE antibiotics. 

This on top of a UTI a urine sample showed yesterday - which i'm waiting on the full results before I get the prescription. 

Have been in tears. I just feel like i seem to have endless infections, and just worry so much it will have a negative effect on the baby or the stitch. I think im going to go to the hospital tomorrow to try to talk to a doctor and try and get some reassurance. 

I was prepared for the stress of the stitch, but didn't even consider how stressful endless infections would be :(

On with the probiotics and tonnes of water in the meantime.


----------



## LaRockera

kateqpr said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just had a call from my GP and a swab i did last week shows i have quite a developed infection called staph aureus. I've just been given MORE antibiotics.
> 
> This on top of a UTI a urine sample showed yesterday - which i'm waiting on the full results before I get the prescription.
> 
> Have been in tears. I just feel like i seem to have endless infections, and just worry so much it will have a negative effect on the baby or the stitch. I think im going to go to the hospital tomorrow to try to talk to a doctor and try and get some reassurance.
> 
> I was prepared for the stress of the stitch, but didn't even consider how stressful endless infections would be :(
> 
> On with the probiotics and tonnes of water in the meantime.

Oh honey, I'm so sorry you're going through this shite over and over again. :( I can't tell you 'relax' because I'd be all over the place. But it's good news that they're being detected, as they can't harm your baby unless they go undetected and untreated for weeks. The antibiotics they're given you are safe as well, and since you're actively treating everything, at least you shouldn't worry about your bubba's safety.

Let's see what the urine sample shows. I'd agree you need to go and talk to your doctor anyway, reassurance is very important. At least he may be able to give you some answers.

I've sent another pot of urine for analysis today as I've been feeling mildly uncomfy down there, this would be the third time for me too. :dohh: I love feeling the bubba moving inside me, but the stress of it all drives me mad.:dohh:


----------



## kateqpr

Thanks Larock - sorry, just having a shit day. 

Of course, i've spent all afternoon sneakily googling (my husband gets annoyed at me for overdoing it) the infection, and am still confused. In worst cases, i think it can cause sepsis, which of course would be awful, and its the bit i've latched on to.

I just wish i felt like my normal positive, happy self, rather than this worried, tired, stuck on the sofa anxiety ridden mess i am now! 

I'm definitely going to hot foot it to my DAU tomorrow to try to find a nice friendly doctor to vent at. I just feel that the hospital (who did the positive urine sample) and my GP (who did the swab and prescribed antibiotics for the staph infection) aren't in proper communication, so want to make sure i'm being properly treated for the two infections. 
It's a bit depressing that i'm already on first name terms with the midwives and doctors!

My stupid understimulated mind just keeps remembering stories in the press of well known women losing their babies to infection (lilly allen etc) and assumes the same will happen to me. No logic there, i know, but i just can't seem to help it.

Roll on Christmas.... the busyness will be a Godsend!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kate :hugs:

A uti in itself cannot cause a problem directly with the baby, but if left, they can spread to the kidneys and trigger labour - absolute worst case scenario, and very rare. My good friend had a full blown kidney infection at 28wks with her first baby, was admitted due to terrible back pain, on IV antibiotics for 5 days and discharged afterwards with no PTL and baby was fine. Even in the worst case, it is treatable hun. 

Also the +2 thingy is either protein, glucose or bacteria - anything from 2 above indicates a possible infection but is not definitive. I had +2 for protein and infection in my samples after the stitch was placed, I had to push for antibiotics because my docs felt it was unnecessary - I didn't!!! lol. They sent my sample away for testing and it grew nothing and came back clear. I think it is good that your docs are being so pro active with you, in most women (and there are thousands) their staph aureas/BV etc goes completely unnoticed, and most of the time they and their babies are fine. It is important to support your stitch with regular screening hun, and it is probably overkill, but better than not treating.

I am certain that you are experiencing these infections no more or less than many other pregnant lady, the difference is, you know about it. that said, it must be frightening because IC is terrifying and totally undermines any confidence you otherwise might have had in pregnancy. You are doing so well Kate, and all this will seem like a distant nightmare in a few weeks from now :hugs: Hang in there xxx

PS - Thanks Kate for your lovely words of support over in 'Pregnancy after Loss' the other day btw ;)

Hope everyone else is ok, and I'm not missing any other questions? Please feel free to write again and let me know if I have - this past two weeks have been so chaotic for me (Christmas preparations for 4 kids) that I'm struggling to keep up. Always thinking of you all tho xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Oh Kate, you poor sweetheart. Roll back the clock 15 months and I was EXACTLY like you, constantly worried, consulting Dr.Google sending my bored mind into a spin. It is shit, but it does and will have a happy ending. You have treated the infection before it has had an effect, it is impossible to relax, but it does get easier, I promise.

I vividly remember my hubby settling down to watch X Factor on a Saturday night with me, miserably stuck in bed. Every time he would joke about how far we'd get into the programme before we'd go to maternity triage for an endless wait. My goal for sanity was for us to make it to the X Factor final! 

I came to learn the names of every midwife and doctor I saw, I knew which ones would leave me reassured and which ones would make me feel do anxious I'd return the following day to see a better doctor. I had the same annoying watery discharge that La Rock is experiencing, wish I'd found those litmus strips a year ago! 

What I'm trying to say, in a tired, bumbling way, is that you are in survival mode, there is nothing you wouldn't do for your baby, and if you need the reassurance of a doctor, then seek it and don't feel ashamed by that. Even if you just express your worries about celebrities who have suffered losses, if it will help with the anxiety you are experiencing, then it is worthwhile. I just hit 29 weeks when Lily Allen lost her baby, then it seemed like one after another, and it all became too much for my brain to compute. Then I'd discover another thing to panic about, and google became my worst enemy, to the point where my hubby would return from work and check the search history on my computer. 

Be kind to yourself, it is stressful being in an ic pregnancy, you are only human, and you are reliant on doctors to care for you. It is difficult to accept that others are doing their best for you, but you are doing the best for you and your family. Good luck and much love xx

Amy- how are you hun? Hope you're well x

La Rock- hope the uti is clear now. I drank litres of water and cranberry juice every day, you just need to keep it up x


----------



## x-amy-x

kate... ive just been treated for staph aureus. Most of us have it on our bodies (better known MRSA) and its usually harmless. As long as they're not treating you with penicillins it should go fairly quickly, just make sure you get a follow up swab done.

:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Helen, we're good thank you :) Double Figures now! Feel like we're getting into some good ground now. Had steroids on board for 2 weeks with amniotic fluid still in tact. Which is more than what my gorgeous Darcie had. 

Feel a lot of anger some days though, that the stitch was never done sooner. That I was one of these ladies that had to have 3 losses first :(


----------



## may12

LaRockera - 

Thank you for your advice with regards to the litmus strips, my first loss my waters broke unexpectedly and with my second I correctly identified leaking waters which led to a catelouge of events.

As I am now in my 'danger' period as I call it I just needed some kind of peace of mind and I think that these strips may provide it. Obviously if I find something I am concened with I will be straight to the hospital.

Thanks again and lets hope they arrive quickly :thumbup:


----------



## LaRockera

x-amy-x said:


> Helen, we're good thank you :) Double Figures now! Feel like we're getting into some good ground now. Had steroids on board for 2 weeks with amniotic fluid still in tact. Which is more than what my gorgeous Darcie had.
> 
> Feel a lot of anger some days though, that the stitch was never done sooner. That I was one of these ladies that had to have 3 losses first :(

I often think about you, Amy. You had to pay for other people's negligence dearly, and this time it just HAS to go perfect for you. I'm positive you'll have a happy ending, it's just really STUPID that you have to go through all this agony. I wish you all the best and I wish there was more I can do.

Overall I've met some lovely doctors and midwives here, but I've also fell mocked, or that my Greek doctor was mocked, for placing the suture 'without a previous loss'. It makes me think that these people don't give a shit about you. A baby is not an effing wallet. How dare they! Dangerous idiots!



may12 said:
 

> LaRockera -
> 
> Thank you for your advice with regards to the litmus strips, my first loss my waters broke unexpectedly and with my second I correctly identified leaking waters which led to a catelouge of events.
> 
> As I am now in my 'danger' period as I call it I just needed some kind of peace of mind and I think that these strips may provide it. Obviously if I find something I am concened with I will be straight to the hospital.
> 
> Thanks again and lets hope they arrive quickly :thumbup:

No worries, hon. My doctor seems to approve them, and on those days of that crazy discharge, they can come in handy. You can also check those pantiliners I mentioned in ebay. They're expensive, but if you can afford them, go for them.

Wishing you a perfect outcome!:flower:


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone 

thanks so much for your kind messages

Helen - i sound exactly like you!! My husband has a running joke about the frequency of my trips to triage, normally at the most antisocial hours. I guess things just seem worse at night!

Lizzie - guess what - you were right! After all that worry, my urine came back today clear. Hoo bloody rah!!! I feel a bit silly now for being so upset yesterday, but i guess each new thing thats thrown at your just feels overwhelming when you're stuck on bed rest. The world feels smaller and all these things seem like bigger obstacles to overcome. 

LaRock - you always make sense, and sound exactly like me too. But hopefully with each week that passes, things get easier. I can't believe you're at 28 weeks! That is the date i'm constantly thinking about. Like you, i didn't have a previous late loss (just an early one) but luckily really pushed to be monitored closely as i'd have two previous surgeries on my cervix, so caught things before they happened. 

Amy - so glad you're doing so well. Luckily the staph i have isn't the MRSA one, which sounds slightly less scary for me. I spoke to the doctors today and they were quite sure i needn't be worried, especially as i'm being treated already. 

Thanks again everyone - feeling slightly more sane today. Ready for my Mad Men dvd marathon tonight as reward!


----------



## LaRockera

kateqpr said:


> LaRock - you always make sense, and sound exactly like me too. But hopefully with each week that passes, things get easier. I can't believe you're at 28 weeks! That is the date i'm constantly thinking about. Like you, i didn't have a previous late loss (just an early one) but luckily really pushed to be monitored closely as i'd have two previous surgeries on my cervix, so caught things before they happened.

Pretty excited, yes, and I'm FINALLY starting to relax- although I'd never be super-confident. For example, today I kinda panicked as I thought Xanthe's movement slowed down, then she started playing hardball. :dohh:

It's only normal to feel paranoid, so don't beat yourself over it. I've made a fair share of trips to triage myself, I'm a usual suspect.  

Keep drinking buckets of water, it's a certain way to keep flashing the bacteria out, and even if it doesn't kill the virus completely, it helps stop spreading to your kidneys. 

I'm so hoping to be able to meet you at a trip to London by the way. Perhaps we can do a baby-get-together thing at some point. :hugs:


----------



## Susanah

Kate - bit late again but here is my 2 cents

dipstick measures in 0,1+,2++ or 3+++
white cell count (wcc) - Marker of infection
protein 
nitrates - Marker of bacterial infection
blood
glucose
ketones
pH
and some have other things.
They then send the sample off and see what grows on a petri dish in the lab. 

I frequently have had two ++ of white cells and the result came back clear. However I have taken antibiotics a few times as precaution - but i am group B strep positive and this can cause problems when combined with UTI. I always cover any antibiotic use with thrush prophylaxis also. 

You can buy test strips - which I do - saves me going in everytime i feel the frequency/urge/stinging etc.
I test a couple of times a month, more if necessary.

I was exactly the same as you last year. I was consumed by nerves and anxiety. There are many of us here who know how difficult it is and I hope we can offer that support. You will get through this !!


----------



## LaRockera

I've bought the test strips too. My midwife has agreed to use them with me, so I will be dipping when she's here to make sure I don't cause myself unnecessary panic.


----------



## Alisa F

Larockera - I think I read earlier that you have a TAC, am I right? If yes, did you have it done in the UK and are did they give you any info to take away with you regarding the procedure? Finally, how soon after it was placed did you get pregnant? 

I saw mr nick Wales and he suggested I have one but the hospital didn't have any info for me to read and his next available surgery date is 21 march, but we have our IVF consultation 18 jan. Oh pickle! 

Originally I saw prof regan and she suggested modified TVC but I'm prone to unexplained urinary and genital tract infections. I am group b strep carrier too. So tvc doesn't appeal to me with my history of infections even without a stitch. 

A x


----------



## LaRockera

Alisa F said:


> Larockera - I think I read earlier that you have a TAC, am I right? If yes, did you have it done in the UK and are did they give you any info to take away with you regarding the procedure? Finally, how soon after it was placed did you get pregnant?
> 
> I saw mr nick Wales and he suggested I have one but the hospital didn't have any info for me to read and his next available surgery date is 21 march, but we have our IVF consultation 18 jan. Oh pickle!
> 
> Originally I saw prof regan and she suggested modified TVC but I'm prone to unexplained urinary and genital tract infections. I am group b strep carrier too. So tvc doesn't appeal to me with my history of infections even without a stitch.
> 
> A x

Hi Alisa,

does TAC mean transabdominal cerclage? If so then no, I had mine under general anesthesia but it was done the traditional way, TVC? I think what I have is a Shirodkar because it's quite low on the cervix, but I'm not sure. I had mine in Greece by a private obstetrician that has a PhD in cervical treatment. I had it done when I was 13w3d pregnant, as the doctor noticed funneling at 12 weeks. It was elective, and the doctor said its chances of success would be 99,5%. I was told that the funneling was minimal, but he didn't want to take any chances. Its necessity has been questioned many a time here in the UK, and I was told that Greece has a tradition of putting way too many sutures in, but I trust my doctor with my life and I know he wouldn't have done it if he didn't think it was necessary. Just think I got pregnant by a last-minute decided IUI as he wanted to spare me the cost and trouble of a laparoscopy (my HSG had failed due to suspected IC, later confirmed by the funneling, and the only way to check my tubes was a lap then. He could have put me through a much more expensive surgery and he didn't).

Sorry I can't help more. :nope:


----------



## x-amy-x

Just a little update from me... Went to DAU yesterday and had a speculum exam. They couldnt see my cervix for my bulging membranes. Not in labour or anything though, so stitch is still holding out relatively pain free.

xxx


----------



## Alisa F

Larockera - thanks. TAC is transabdominal cerclage placed laparoscopically at the highest most interal part of the cervix closest to the uterus (thats how the consultant explained it to me anyway). It can be done up to 12 wks (?) but is safest and generally ony done pre-pregnancy. It cannot be removed during labour as it can only be removed laparoscopically again, therfore you must always have cesarean. Is that what you have? 

I think the reason docs over here dont do it is that its a very specialised skill so maybe arent so confident. I've also found that over here they take a very conservative, almost "wait and see" type approach which I completely disagree with because it can have tragic outcomes. Mr Nick Wales is very experienced and has confidence in doing TAC and recommended it to me.


----------



## Alisa F

p.s. the wait and see comment is based on my own experience and i realise there all docs dont take the same approach, i'm just bitter about my treatment...


----------



## apsara.m

x-amy-x... :hugs: lets pray stitch hold all of us to term.


----------



## apsara.m

all the very best alisa f i don't have any advice to offer


----------



## LaRockera

Alisa F said:


> Larockera - thanks. TAC is transabdominal cerclage placed laparoscopically at the highest most interal part of the cervix closest to the uterus (thats how the consultant explained it to me anyway). It can be done up to 12 wks (?) but is safest and generally ony done pre-pregnancy. It cannot be removed during labour as it can only be removed laparoscopically again, therfore you must always have cesarean. Is that what you have?
> 
> I think the reason docs over here dont do it is that its a very specialised skill so maybe arent so confident. I've also found that over here they take a very conservative, almost "wait and see" type approach which I completely disagree with because it can have tragic outcomes. Mr Nick Wales is very experienced and has confidence in doing TAC and recommended it to me.

Hey hon,

no I don't have a TAC, mine is a TVC, just low on the cervix. I had it done at 13 weeks and will be removing it around 37 weeks.

Amy hon, stay strong and think positively! You're almost third trimester, hon. xx


----------



## may12

La Rockera

Yet again I want to thank you for the info with regards to the litmus strips. I worried myself sick yesterday, convinced myself I was leaking but when I got home my strips has arrived and a quick check showed it was normal discharge (although rather a lot for my liking!!! - sorry if thats TMI).

Anyhow thank you - you dont know how much of a relief that was and to know I can do my own check at anytime is a god send.

:flower:

May12 x x x


----------



## LaRockera

may12 said:


> La Rockera
> 
> Yet again I want to thank you for the info with regards to the litmus strips. I worried myself sick yesterday, convinced myself I was leaking but when I got home my strips has arrived and a quick check showed it was normal discharge (although rather a lot for my liking!!! - sorry if thats TMI).
> 
> Anyhow thank you - you dont know how much of a relief that was and to know I can do my own check at anytime is a god send.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> May12 x x x

I'm so glad I was able to help a teeny weeny bit, hon. :flower:

I was told the amniotic fluid is more likely to be mistaken for urine than discharge, but sometimes the darn thing can be so watery it drives you mad. :wacko: Always give your midwife a call if in doubt anyway, esp. if you feel constant proper wetness.

But yeah, those strips can help.


----------



## Irielioness

Had my cerclage placed yesterday. Everything went really well my cervix is still long closed and no funneling!!!! The only thing that hurts is my back from the spinal :( We also found out our rainbow baby is a BOY!!!! We are so excited....now its time for shopping once Im ok to move around again, but a little online shopping wont hurt :p


----------



## LaRockera

Irielioness - glad it all went great. :thumbup: You may be uncomfortable with this or that for two-three days but it will not last. Are you on modified bed rest, what did the doctor say?

And yes, online shopping is the way to go. I used to do that before I got pregnant anyway, can't stand being smothered and stepped over and elbowed in the shops during the holidays. It's as if the end of the world is coming and everyone's on a stampede! :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Good morning ladies. Im at the hospital about to have my cerclage removed. I will let you ladies know how it goes.


----------



## LaRockera

truthbtold said:


> Good morning ladies. Im at the hospital about to have my cerclage removed. I will let you ladies know how it goes.

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## kateqpr

Hi all. Sorry, just a quick one as no Internet, just on my phone! 

Two things. I think xx Amy xx has had her baby Connie based on responses in her journal. Has anyone heard anything? Sending her and Connie love and luck. 

Also, I wiped myself earlier and had some pink discharge / spotting. Nothing else since but now very nervous! Anyone else had this ? I had an ffn test yesterday which came back negative, which is great and very reassuring. But now this pink discharge has thrown me! 

Will post properly when I'm back on line! X


----------



## truthbtold

Im done and it hurt pretty bad too me. They decided to do it without any pain meds. Now the waiting begins.


----------



## LaRockera

kateqpr said:


> Hi all. Sorry, just a quick one as no Internet, just on my phone!
> 
> Two things. I think xx Amy xx has had her baby Connie based on responses in her journal. Has anyone heard anything? Sending her and Connie love and luck.
> 
> Also, I wiped myself earlier and had some pink discharge / spotting. Nothing else since but now very nervous! Anyone else had this ? I had an ffn test yesterday which came back negative, which is great and very reassuring. But now this pink discharge has thrown me!
> 
> Will post properly when I'm back on line! X

Could the discharge be erosion from the repeated swabs? Did they put a speculum in you every time? Give your midwife a call if you're worried, hon.

Going to check Amy's journal I think. x


----------



## LaRockera

truthbtold said:


> Im done and it hurt pretty bad too me. They decided to do it without any pain meds. Now the waiting begins.

Gah- well, at least the cerclage nightmare is over. It worked, you've had it in, you've had it out, time for the LO to make a flamboyant appearance I think. :winkwink:


----------



## kateqpr

Little update - on triage as kept being pink when I wiped. Blood showing in my urine too so coming from somewhere. Having a few cramps too. Very scary but hoping yes, it's just an aggravation of the stitch. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Irielioness

LaRockera said:


> Irielioness - glad it all went great. :thumbup: You may be uncomfortable with this or that for two-three days but it will not last. Are you on modified bed rest, what did the doctor say?
> 
> And yes, online shopping is the way to go. I used to do that before I got pregnant anyway, can't stand being smothered and stepped over and elbowed in the shops during the holidays. It's as if the end of the world is coming and everyone's on a stampede! :dohh:

As of right now Im on bedrest for a week, and after that I will be on light activity until our little bugger is here. Im mostly just experiencing back pain from the spinal, and I have some clear watery discharge but other than that I'm feeling pretty normal.:thumbup: 

I have been to lots of websites adding things to my wishlist!:haha: This little one is going to be so spoiled, just like his sister:winkwink:


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Im done and it hurt pretty bad too me. They decided to do it without any pain meds. Now the waiting begins.

Congrats soon your little bundle will be here with you. Keep us posted.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi truthb, glad to hear all went well with stitch removal - I'll bet you'll be waiting for lo to arrive at 40wks!! It's usually the case ;) Look after yourself hun :hugs:

Irie - I love the name you've picked for lo. Keep resting honey, atleast for the next few weeks. Here's to a happy and healthy few months for you x

Kate hun, the pink staining can be from your cervix and stitch-related but harmless. You're in the best place, and I'm keeping everything crossed that this is 'something and nothing'. Not getting on here much at the moment, but will try to get on tomorrow to see how you're getting on. Lots of love x

Merry Christmas ladies, if I don't get to say it tomorrow :) Remember to enjoy christmas, but still take things reasonably easy. Let the family take the strain :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hoping and praying for Amy and lo. My prayers are with you and hoping all is well Amy. :hugs:

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## LaRockera

Merry Chirstmas to you, MA! Lovely avatar by the way. xx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi all

Back home late last night. Apparently a part of my cervix looks red and inflamed hence the slight bleeding. They were thorough and did swab, urine and bloods and initial tests showed all came back clear and staph infection is clearing up nicely. 

Been told all indicators suggest it should hopefully settle down but need to watch out for worst symptoms or if I get a temperature as they want to make sure cervix doesn't get infected as that would probably mean they would have to remove the stitch. 

Just feel so frightened that it's yet another unforeseen hurdle and worry. Spotting has stopped but having some cervical pain so trying to relax and not assume the worst! Which is hard. But what can I do?!


----------



## LaRockera

Kate- really glad to hear results came back clear hon, I was waiting for an update. 

I suppose removing the stitch would be an undesired outcome, but it's very positive that you're almost 24 weeks already. Every week that passes, IC will become less of an issue. I'd think in the worst case scenario, you'd have to go on bedrest- not ideal I understand, but an option to get you full term. To be fair though I think you'll be fine.

Haven't you been prescribed antibiotics after your cerclage?

x


----------



## kateqpr

I'm on antibiotics now for the staph infection and gave been on two lots for a uti bug nothing for the cervix. The results are good news so far but am a bit worried I'm getting slight pains. Just feel like I'm on high alert! And too scared to move much. I guess j worry worry worse case scenario of the stitch removal would automatically mean losing my baby. My husband is getting very frustrated at my negativity. So am I I guess but struggling to be positive. Just tired and emotionally drained!


----------



## LaRockera

kateqpr said:


> I'm on antibiotics now for the staph infection and gave been on two lots for a uti bug nothing for the cervix. The results are good news so far but am a bit worried I'm getting slight pains. Just feel like I'm on high alert! And too scared to move much. I guess j worry worry worse case scenario of the stitch removal would automatically mean losing my baby. My husband is getting very frustrated at my negativity. So am I I guess but struggling to be positive. Just tired and emotionally drained!

You won't lose your baby hon, you're past the dangerous period, you're almost viable, you've got no infections and your stitch is still there. Although easier said than done, I know. I can tell you one thing though, after 27 weeks, which is just 3 weeks away from you, everything will change. You won't believe the difference in you. You'll start living again.

By the way I've got urine test strips from amazon, just dipped one this morning, and it came clear and made me take a big breath. If this will help put your mind at ease re infections, go ahead and buy them (and still annoy triage at every indication, no matter how small, which is what I do and I'm darn proud about it. :haha:)


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey, for those of you that dont have me on fb... my little miss arrived yesterday weighing 1lb 14oz and is doing well

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/393355_10150480921503394_532428393_8611153_1876878105_n.jpg


----------



## LaRockera

Oh honey, she's a sweetheart. I wholeheartedly wish she does brilliantly! I'm sure she will.

Please keep updating us when you are in the mood and you have a chance.

My warmest wishes to you and your new bubba, hon.


----------



## HelenGee

Amy - Connie is beautiful, bless her for wanting to make an appearance for Christmas. Wishing you and yours a safe journey to family life x

Kate- it's hardly surprising cervixes become irritated, it really sounds like it's all under control.

Merry Christmas ladies, wishing you all a peaceful and relaxing time x


----------



## lizziedripping

Amy hun, congratulations - Connie is beautiful :hugs: I hope she now goes from strength to strength. Take care, and if you need any advice/support for the NICU journey then don't hesitate to ask xxx

Kate - :hugs: You must be so anxious, it is a worrying time hun, and I totally understand how you must be feeling. I do know that cervical erosion causes bleeding and would make the cervix appear red and inflamed - it is essentially harmless to you and baby tho. Obviously there are so many unknowns, and that feeling of not daring to breath, let alone move sounds so familiar to me and brings back the memories of weeks 20-28, very nerve wracking times. 

Even when I reached 28wks I don't think I relaxed much because then I told myself I'd only be happy if I made 32wks, and then at 32wks, 36wks!!! I was never satisfied, and most people around me just didn't understand (inc. dh). Unless you have been there, and felt that much helplessness, then you can't possibly understand. It is a uniquely terrifying experience - to feel that even an innocuous trip to the loo might cause 'changes' is like a private hell that no one else can truly appreciate. 

Despite your scares, and bad experiences, there is still every chance this will all be fine and the pregnancy will go to term hun. hard as it is to believe, that happens more often than not with IC after a stitch. Take things easy sweet, and try to enjoy your Christmas day as much as you can xxx


Ma hun, your pic is lovely - Merry Christmas xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Thanks Helen and lizzie - so good to read your thoughts as positivity is a godsend right now. It's so hard explaining to people how terrifying this all is, especially as I'm in those horrible few weeks where each day means so much. If I can just make it few the next few weeks unscathed... 

I'm going to go back to triage probably on Monday or Tuesday to get my full test results back and to get the doctor to gently look at the cervix again and hopefully give me some reassurance. The pains have eased and had only the lightest bit of pink once today when I wiped so am so hoping it is settling down. It would be nice to be a little less scared for Christmas day! 

Happy Christmas everyone, and Amy, congratulations. She looks like a strong beautiful girl. I hope you're feeling positive and recovering well too. 

I guess let's all be thankful for what we have got. I have a wonderful husband, a cheeky daughter I adore and great family and friends. It's so easy to lose perspective and sight of the good things when you're having a difficult time. So thanks again for your kind words. 

Now best go and deliver a stocking and eat a mince pie for one sleeping but excited little girl! HO HO HO!


----------



## apsara.m

amy she is beautiful...take care both of you
all the very best kate honey
merry Christmas to all of you


----------



## vaali

Amy congrats!! Connie is awesome! im sure you both are doing & will do strong.. do update us on the birth story when you find time bud! we are all ears here..
Kate everything is gonna be fine bud.. lets stay hopeful!
Merry christmas to one & all!!!


----------



## vaali

Sorry, posted twice..


----------



## garrickbaby

Lizzie I totally agree with you sometimes you will never be satified with whatever week you are until your little one is here with you... i'm going on 34 weeks and can't wait to get to 36not really scared about the IC but that something else could happen. The games the mind can play is crazy.... i'm definitely more relax and feel like any other pregnant person at the point but now with ever pain and ache I think she's on her way and hope to have her closer to my due date. 

Congratulations Amy- she's beautiful, how you are doing well

Truth- do you feel any different since you stopped the 17p shots, are you feeling more contractions or anything, my doc will stop mine at 36 weeks. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday's to all, enjoy your families.


----------



## heychickie

Amy - congratulations one you little one's arrival! She sounds strong like her mama, and I'm hoping she will grow splendidly for you.


----------



## LaRockera

Merry Christmas, everyone!

A big, wholehearted, loud *THANK YOU *to each and every lady here that makes this journey easier. I hope I'm doing my bit in return.

May the new year find you all happy, healthy, safe and surrounded by your beloved ones. To those that expect, I wish the very best outcome possible. To Amy, I wholeheartedly wish your little girl gets stronger and stronger each day, and you get the happiness and serenity you so deserve after all you've been through.

Merry Christmas, everyone. 

:xmas16:


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Amy. I will keep Connie in my prayers. I hope she continues to do well. 

Garrick. I had some mild contractions after stopping 17p. Now nothing. Cerclage has been out two days and no contractions.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi all! I haven't had good sleep in a couple days and am sick to my stomach tonight.

Amy, she is so beautiful! Such a little blessing. like Lizzie, I pray she gets stronger and stronger. :hugs:


----------



## apsara.m

larock sure all here are so supportive and without all of yours support i don't know how i will have managed to reach this much (33 weeks tomorrow) 
i have to meet my gynaec on 10-1-2012 for a scan and she told me we will have a birth plan according to the position of the baby if baby is head down she will give me date for stitch removal if not by then then she told me she is going for a csec. i am nervous and excited at the same time. 
MA hope you are fine now. 
amy thinking of you
how are you truthbetold,garrickbaby and vaali?


----------



## LaRockera

apsara.m said:


> larock sure all here are so supportive and without all of yours support i don't know how i will have managed to reach this much (33 weeks tomorrow)
> i have to meet my gynaec on 10-1-2012 for a scan and she told me we will have a birth plan according to the position of the baby if baby is head down she will give me date for stitch removal if not by then then she told me she is going for a csec. i am nervous and excited at the same time.
> MA hope you are fine now.
> amy thinking of you
> how are you truthbetold,garrickbaby and vaali?

Let us know what happens!:flower:


----------



## garrickbaby

apsara.m said:


> larock sure all here are so supportive and without all of yours support i don't know how i will have managed to reach this much (33 weeks tomorrow)
> i have to meet my gynaec on 10-1-2012 for a scan and she told me we will have a birth plan according to the position of the baby if baby is head down she will give me date for stitch removal if not by then then she told me she is going for a csec. i am nervous and excited at the same time.
> MA hope you are fine now.
> amy thinking of you
> how are you truthbetold,garrickbaby and vaali?

I'm doing good, and feel blessed everyday that I've made it this far. We are a week apart because I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow. It feels so surreal at times that we will have a baby in a little over a month. I will be having a csection at 39 weeks unless she decide to make an entrence earlier. I have a baby shower in 2 weeks and my daughter's birthday is a few days after that, i just hope she stays in pass those events. 

Hope everyone had a good holiday, just think next Christmas there will be one more to get gifts for. :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you Apsara, I'm doing just fine today. I think it was just stress over the past couple of days. We traveled A LOT over the past two days. I don't think I'll be doing it again next year like this with a toddler. It's tiring. If anything we'll get a hotel so we don't have to go home and back so much but will have to house our dogs. ((sigh))

Amelia is doing GREAT now. It's amazing how much better the special formula is helping her. She's been smiling for the most part. When she pooh's she screams as soon as it touches her bum. lol She also has hiccups more than anyone i've known. 5 times yesterday. I'm not sure if that's normal or to do with the reflux issue.

She is getting more adorable with each new day. Oh how blessed I am when I look at her. 

Continuing to pray for all of you. Lots of love and hugs for the new year. :hug:


----------



## LaRockera

MA- I know you're super busy at the moment, but if you get some time, will you post some pictures for us?

:flower: x


----------



## vaali

Aps bud:flower:.. had my f/u yesterday & bub's head is still cephalic & mobile. Weekly f/u after this & so will have to go by 6th jan again & my stitch removal would mostly be scheduled around 13th:happydance:.. can you believe such things are happening? gosh! nooo.. i dont! really dont! how thankful should i be to everyone around me @ home & here in this thread!! Thankyou.. thankyou.. everyone!!!. Lil monkey boy is doing strong by the day & i so want to hold him in my arms already!:blush: The dragging pain over private parts & inner thighs are only getting worse but it all vanishes when i receive a strong kick from him inside every morning telling me 'wake up lazy bum, im hungry':baby::baby::kiss:
Hope & wish your f/u on the 10th goes fine too.. its not too far away we gonna hold our precious lil amazing babies in our arms bud!:hugs:
MA very glad to hear amelia is doing great!!:hugs:
May we all bake it & make it to term!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Our Baby Bear...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0900.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/100_1631.jpg

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0726.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey guys, here's the link to my new journal for those of you wanting it :)

Thank you for all your support

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...eonatal-journey-born-26-2-a.html#post14700425


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey MA - how beautiful, and thanks for posting :) Amelia is lovely, and looks like a very contented little girl. Your home is absolutely stunning too, what a wonderful little family you have there :hugs:

Everyone else ok ladies? xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Lizzie,
Thank you for the compliment. We are actually renting a half house. The landlord bought it and literally kicked the walls out of the side we wanted and built from the studds up. We have hard wood floors, a basement, brand new lighting fixtures with ceiling fans which are gorgeous. He's put a new roof on this summer and we had a railing down in the basement put on that's brand new. He's also putting a new deck in the back. It's a beautiful place. We're grateful because the taxes and homes are pretty pricey here since the housing bubble didn't affect the area. 

I like to decorate too. Just about everything including the nice couch, chair and love seat were purchased second hand and the only thing we invested in was the dining room table, buffet and a nifty quilting table. Once I get things cleaned up a bit I'll take some pics and share. Did you see Amelia's room? That stuff is Obviously new too. It's not finished either! I have the two murals above her bed and I'm either going to look into another one OR will find some coordinating fabric to staple on canvas and hang.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0535.jpg

When finished, it'll be a "tea in the garden theme" with a little table and chairs with a tea set and bears. I have new sheets that were custom made in two different fabrics. One is Mary Englebreit and the other is a teal deer in the forest. two sets of each and I plan to make quilts and curtains to match. It's taking a while though because there's not much time these days.:lol:


----------



## apsara.m

la rock sure i will post the details after seeing my gynaec on 10th 
garrickbaby i feel the same its so surreal at times. time flies now a days. the other day i was thinking of the past few months esp between 20-28 weeks were i will regularly pester here with my neverending fears. i was dreading each and every changes. come february we will be holding our precious little ones.
MA amelia looks soo cute. are you managing with BF and formula or formula alone? nice to hear amelia is smiling for most of the time. enjoy these precious moments with your little one.
vaali its great so you will be stitch free by 13th iam so happy for you. 
vaali one of my friend who had got stitch told me that the pain in private part is due to stitch rubbing there as baby is putting weight. she told me she didn't got any pain after stitch removal there. so lets hope that is the case for us also.
my seemandham( aka baby shower )was well attended by friends and relatives. may god bless us all with full term healthy babies
MA post the pics after finishing the decorations.. its sooo cute


----------



## Mommy's Angel

apsara.m said:


> MA amelia looks soo cute. are you managing with BF and formula or formula alone? nice to hear amelia is smiling for most of the time. enjoy these precious moments with your little one.
> 
> MA post the pics after finishing the decorations.. its sooo cute

I pumped for awhile and froze it for when she eat cereal but we stopped a week or so ago. Almost 3 months of breastfeeding. She has terrible Reflux combined with still having issues with latching which was decided she was playing games with my nipple since she has a REALLY good bite down. She's on Neutromogen formula for reflux. She's MUCH better for it though. I wasn't a fan but seeing her thrive now is excellent! To give you an idea. Two weeks ago she was JUST under 10lbs. Most babies of the moms who had theirs the same time as Amelia are between 13 and 15lbs at almost 3 months. She was 8lbs 13 ounces born and lost a whole lb.....with the reflux it's made things slow and now with the new med and formula it's made quite the difference though she still has hiccups a lot and cries when she poo's. 

She has her next appointment tomorrow and hopefully she's gained.

Yes, I'll post when we're finished. I feel as though it will be spring by the time everything is finished. :rofl:


----------



## kateqpr

Hello everyone. Glad to hear you're all doing well and hopefully still enjoying some quiet holiday time at home with your bumps. 

I've had a weird Christmas. Spent Friday night in hospital with light spotting and possible cervical infection. Spent Christmas eve scared at home! Christmas day was fun with all my family and siblings, me lounging on the sofa apart from to eat my big lunch! 

Yesterday though the light spotting started again so was admitted to hospital again and hopefully discharged this evening. Spotting has stopped and feel ok, apart from usual stitch pinching pain and SO TIRED as spent night on labour ward listening to the usual screams and moans of labouring women. About two hours unbroken sleep! 

Good news was did another ffn test last night which came back negative thankfully. It was my V day yesterday too, but now I've moved the goal posts and will only be happy past 28 weeks! 

Apologies for typing mistakes. My phone is too small for proper Internet stuff ! X


----------



## vaali

Kate bud sorry you are going through so much! but same time glad things are under under control.. hope & pray you make it to 28W without any more ER events..
Aps so it makes some sense now! the draggy pain & increase in intensity of pain by the day... hope it would get pain free after the removal!


----------



## LaRockera

*Kate *honey, CONGRATS on viability! It is a huge milestone, and I promise, the next few weeks will fly by. I'm sorry you're having to go through all this, but the ffn results are very very encouraging. From what I know, cervical erosion is common and nothing to worry about really.

Thank you for keeping us updated, if you ever decide to start a journal count me as your number1 stalker. :flower:


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Hi girls, I'm crashing over again!!!

Had my cervix check again yesterday and it's 4cm, no funnelling. Met with consultant and she said to cancel all cervix checks because there is no need for them.

She said most ladies have a shorter cervix at my gestation.

Does that sound normal to you?


----------



## LaRockera

Mummy of Ange said:


> Hi girls, I'm crashing over again!!!
> 
> Had my cervix check again yesterday and it's 4cm, no funnelling. Met with consultant and she said to cancel all cervix checks because there is no need for them.
> 
> She said most ladies have a shorter cervix at my gestation.
> 
> Does that sound normal to you?

I was the same. I measure around 4-4-plus-something on my 20-week scan, was told no need for more. I don't get along with the people in my antenatal clinic so went privately at 23 and 27 weeks (and will be going next week too) for well-being scans, and my cervix both times was 48mm! The doctor described it as 'well above average' for my 27 weeks. 

To answer your question, it's an excellent length for a lady with a cerclage- in fact, it's an excellent length for anyone, as I think they regard as normal anything 2.5-5mm. 

So congratulations, honey. :flower:

If you still feel insecure you could go and have a final check around 23-24 weeks, and adjust your activity accordingly. But I think I can say you should be confident. :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies just updating its been 6 days since I ditch the stitch and still no signs of labor yet. Guess the stitch worked too well


----------



## kateqpr

That's what happened to me! Stitch out then......... Nothing. 

Waters broke a week later but I still had to be induced as the stitch had fused some of my cervix shut! 

Good luck!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :flower:

MA, can't wait to see your finished deco. Makes me look really useless in the home furnishing dept! Everything in our house is 100% shop bought, I wouldn't know how to darn a sock, let alone knock up some curtains :haha: You are reallyx talented mama! Xx

Kate Hun, you've really made me think with your last post. You say that you had to be induced last time because your cervix was fused shut from the stitch? You do know that often cerclage women actuallyz have problems in labour from scar tissue which makes their cervix refuse to dilate? Something which also strengthens the cervix in future pregnancies and effectively reverses the effects of IC. 

I do wonder if your cervix is pinching and bleeding because the stitch is pulling against some of this fused tissue. As it comes under strain from the growing baby, it could well be irritating the scar tissue and causing all your additional symptoms. I also suspect that maybe your cervix is strengthened by this scarring and IC is not as much of an issue for you as it was last time - just a thought :winkwink: Just thought that might offer some reassurance? Or maybe not.........xxx

Truth Hun, not surprised at all that nothing's happened yet - very typical and ironic after all the weeks of worry that you'll deliver months too early. Take care xxx

La Rock, you ok hun? You seem to spend so much time looking after everyone else, we don't hear much about you these days. Hope youre enjoying the pregnancy a bit more now? When its over you really miss the bump, so make sure to enjoy it while it lasts my lovely xx

Vali, apsara - you ladies seem so much more relaxed now. Sara Hun, you have done so well considering how scary things were for you for a while. You still ok? How many weeks are you now? Xx

As for me, Christmas was busy and fraught - all kids were poorly with hideous coughs and colds. They still enjoyed the day tho I think. Looking forward to the arrival of all our 2012 babies, look how far you've all come in 2011. Truths, you're next I think, closely followed by Susannah? Hope I've got that right - maybe we should make a list of due dates. Keep baking everyone :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Doctors appointment today all he said was my cervix is soft and 1cm it was so disappointing I had tears in my eye. Mainly because I have a tooth that needs to be pulled my jaw is swollen and the dentist wont do a thing until I deliver.


----------



## vaali

Lizzie buddy:hugs:! you are so right!! much much relaxed now here..:blush: & you are right, i already started thinking i would miss the bump after he pops out but same time looking forward so restlessly to carry him in my arms & nurse him (esp the very first time :blush:). I wish i will be in my full consciousness during the ever first feed to cherish it then as much as i do now!:kiss::baby:
Also this waiting period as you guys say after the stitch removal is getting me all restless already:winkwink:. lol.. like how badly we would want to be pregnant the month we start planning for it & make a big drama out of it every month, we want the bub too to be out sooner the stitch is removed i guess :haha: Blame the oestrogen & progesterone!!!..
Hope your kids are doing good now & i wanna tell this time & again 'you' are such an angel!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Guys can we make the list of due dates..? please mention your EDCs at the end of your posts, i will compile it all & start a new thread on the due dates of IC moms. 
EDC 29th jan 2012
May we all bake it & make it to term buds:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! I too am waiting patiently for all the lovely 2012 babies to appear. It's SO EXCITING! Wishing you all a lovely New Year.

Lizzie...I actually decided to learn (keeping in mind I'm STILL learning and not that great) at everything when we were waiting. I had a 10 year wait for baby so there has been time. I learned to quilt first with a local weight loss group from sparkpeople.com and we started walking for charity and then started creating quilts to enter into the New York State fair which after being judged went to local children's hospitals. After our son died, I needed something to come out of the funk so I chose knitting classes and it turned out that it was THE MOST healing atmosphere because I was with a mother who lost her son fighting in Iraq, a recovering breast cancer patient, someone whose son was in a terrible accident who is now dealing with brain trauma, etc. I learned how to darn a sock ironically in that class and it's quite easy..like tying a shoelace almost.

I had a lot of time on my hands and no children at all so I was able to do it to keep sane. It's a bit harder for time these days though. lol I'm also not as creative as many others. Haha


----------



## heychickie

So glad everyone is doing so well! So far so good here, too. I'm 33w 2d now, and little boy makes me aware of his presence forcefully every day. 

I hope everyone continues with success into the new year!

My EDD is February 16, but I have to have a c-section and it's scheduled for February 10, so that's the late still go. My stitch won't come out until I'm in the operating room and baby has already been delivered.


----------



## vaali

&#9679;&#9734;&#9679;° &#12290; ° &#731;&#730;&#731; * &#9679;&#9734;&#9679; May this new year bring all the joy, happiness, love & luck we deserve.. Happy New year 2012..&#9679;&#9734;&#9679;° &#12290; ° &#731;&#730;&#731; * &#9679;&#9734;&#9679;


----------



## LaRockera

lizziedripping said:


> La Rock, you ok hun? You seem to spend so much time looking after everyone else, we don't hear much about you these days. Hope youre enjoying the pregnancy a bit more now? When its over you really miss the bump, so make sure to enjoy it while it lasts my lovely xx

This is an amazing thing to say, and I appreciate it more than you may think.

In fact, I wholeheartedly appreciate every single person on this thread, both for your invaluable help and because you've seen through me and know who I am. I've had it much easier than most of you, but please know I empathised every step of the way, as if I were walking your shoes. But your know that already.

Unfortunately, due to certain very unfortunate recent occurrences I am now considering leaving BnB.

Anybody that wants to keep in touch, I've sent Kate my email address and she can forward your details to me- or you can pm me this week with yours. 

Also, any other ladies that may come across my posts in this thread and need clarification with something, I'm sure Kate will help transfer your question to me and I'd be only too glad to help.

A big wholehearted thank you again. I would have wanted it more than anything to have by baby and watch you have yours, as I feel that the stitch experience and its respective journey is something quite different and an emotional rollercoaster. I am hoping however, that I will be able to keep in touch in different ways.


----------



## HelenGee

Oh La Rock- that sounds ominous, hope all is ok. Will miss you on here but will message you to keep trackof your progress.

Lizzie - I'm right there with you, we've all been ill for a few months with nasty colds, then Christmas eve was spent at the emergency docs as Oliver got a chest infection. Hopefully you're all on the mend. 

MA- wish I had your homemaking talent, I often joke that our house is a student flat. It irritates me that I don't have the time, money or eye for design, not forgetting the talent for craft, to sort our house out! Your home is beautiful, Amelia will be so proud of her talented mummy x

Kate- hope things are calm with you, your posts make me chuckle, you're just so honest, wish I had been when I was stuck in bed, I went bloody crackers! Good luck and hope your hospital stay amounts to nothing. What Lizzie said makes absolute sense, it is likely that you have extra strength in your cervix from scarring. Fingers crossed x

Truthb- my stitch was removed at 35 weeks, I went into labour at 38 plus weeks. The irony eh?! Patience, my sweet, you'll soon be holding bubs x

Wishing you all a very happy, healthy new year with lots of term safe arrivals. Amy- wishing Connie strength and health, she will be very proud of her wonderful brave Mummy x


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Helen. Its getting depressing after losing a baby last december I wanted to be holding my baby this december.


----------



## lizziedripping

Truthb - :hugs: :hugs: Of course you're impatient to meet lo now, and after all you've been through :hugs: Not long now darlin' xxx

LR - got your PM and then read here you're thinking of leaving :-( I'm sure you have very good reasons and wouldn't want to pressure you, but please don't go sweetie :cry: We are a unique, bonded group of women here with you very much a key part of the team. I'm sure the others would agree with me when I say we would miss you terribly. Please reconsider, even if only to participate in this thread :hugs:

Helen Hun, sorry to hear lo was poorly. We didn't end up in casualty but one of the twins was very ill and I think the worst I have ever seen any of my kids :-( Hope you and yours are better now? :hugs:

Lol x


----------



## vaali

[/QUOTE]

This is an amazing thing to say, and I appreciate it more than you may think.

In fact, I wholeheartedly appreciate every single person on this thread, both for your invaluable help and because you've seen through me and know who I am. I've had it much easier than most of you, but please know I empathised every step of the way, as if I were walking your shoes. But your know that already.

Unfortunately, due to certain very unfortunate recent occurrences I am now considering leaving BnB.

Anybody that wants to keep in touch, I've sent Kate my email address and she can forward your details to me- or you can pm me this week with yours. 

Also, any other ladies that may come across my posts in this thread and need clarification with something, I'm sure Kate will help transfer your question to me and I'd be only too glad to help.

A big wholehearted thank you again. I would have wanted it more than anything to have by baby and watch you have yours, as I feel that the stitch experience and its respective journey is something quite different and an emotional rollercoaster. I am hoping however, that I will be able to keep in touch in different ways.[/QUOTE]

Larock.. no way sweetie! we will terribly miss you...:cry::cry:! wondering whats making you leave BnB & i hope everything is fine there :(.. shocking news from you on this new year day :cry: my heart goes out to you & im going short of words:wacko:.. can i ask you to reconsider, please?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## apsara.m

oh la rock...:cry: i don't know about the reason behind your decision to leave BnB but may we request you as lizzie said can you be with us in this thread only if it is not too much to ask? all the very best la 

lizzie iam 33+5 weeks now and way more relaxed than a few weeks before. now iam waiting for my appt on 10th to know about the possibility of normal delivery.
hope your kids are doing fine now take care lizzie

helen how are you hope oliver is fine now

truthb all the very best. come on baby don't make truthb wait anymore...

garrickbaby hope you are fine there

vaali... did they removed your stitch? then how are you feeling now about the pain 'down' there

MA you spend the 10 years in a very useful way but here iam wasted it no kids to look after then also don't know anything crafty...:dohh: hope to see your finished nursery soon.........

love you all ladies there 

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012 to you all


----------



## LaRockera

First off, happy new year to everyone. :flower:

Second, I woke up this morning to find an incredible amount of pms both in my BnB and my email inbox, and I'd just like to say a big, emphatic THANK YOU for that. Any unpleasant feelings I may have experienced the last few days were instantly dissolved, mainly because, even though I knew that overall people in BnB liked and respected me (like any other member really), I never hoped for such an overwhelming expression of friendship.

You're all people whose friendship I cherish, that have helped me through the worst, and whose ethos and integrity make me feel flattered for being wanted in your group. Any sense

I got a pm from someone in this group today that asked me whether one single stupid incident was worth sacrificing all the friendship I give and take here. Reading all these emails, I believe she's right.

I'm taking a short break to cool off (even though I feel amazing already) and will be back shortly. In the meantime, I'm receiving pms. x


----------



## kateqpr

Hey all

Larockera - glad to hear you're not leaving us completely. Hurrah!

Now i have a stitch question....(yawn) which i probably know the answer to, but i just like to ask these things for a bit of reassurance. 

I've woken up this morning with a weird uncomfortable feeling low in my abdomen - so where my stitch is inside me (it doesn't feel vaginal / like the outside of my cervix)
It feels like something pushing or pinching again, and comes and goes depending on my position. I think i might have slept curled up in a ball, which seems to put pressure on the stitch or at least push is against something inside me. 

Does anyone else have these weird feelings in that area that comes and goes? It's not painful enough to go to hospital for, plus there are no other symptoms that would worry a doctor (and God knows i hop to hospital at the drop of a hat at the moment, and all they worry about is bleeding, infection or the stitch opening) so i'm guessing its normal.

Hope you're all well. 

TruthB - your baby will be along soon! I promise (hey, it's gravity, so got to happen soon). I found a spot of reflexology and some sex broke my waters and least go things started!!

Lizzie - sending you a hug. Just because i think you might like one x


----------



## garrickbaby

Happy New Year!

Just wanted to check in, everything is going well with me. I'm 34+4 today, my baby shower is next Sunday so I'm so excited for that. I'm getting so excites, and impatient now since January is finally here. I have a scheduled C/S for Feb 1st but no one think I will get there so we consider ourselves having another Janaury baby. My first daughter's bday is on the 10th. I have two more 17p shots left but they won't take the stitch out until after my c/s. I'm offically off of bedrest, after being confide to the house since I had my stitch put in at 13 weeks.... although im not doing much of anything different it just feels good that I made it this far. 


I have to take NST each week and so every week, I have to be on the machine for much about 45 minutes (usually its 20 minutes) because the baby never does well at first then after I drink and they buzz my stomach she responds better, So I have a feeling one of these appointments they will just decide to take her because of that. 

Truth- I think your next, I know how much you want to hold your baby, but its right around the corner for you... can't wait to hear the good news soon. 

I'm currently debating on getting my tubes tied during the c/s or try Mirena birth control... my husband think i'm too young to have the tubes tied (I just turned 31 in Dec.) but i'm sure I don't want any more kids, but who knows. Does anyone have experience with Mirena?


----------



## truthbtold

Garrick everyone I know that has mirena took it out do to spotting and bleeding inbetween periods. I had planned to get my tubes tied when I was pregnant with my angel baby but after losing her I have decided not to do it until 35. I turn 30 in february.


----------



## garrickbaby

truthbtold said:


> Garrick everyone I know that has mirena took it out do to spotting and bleeding inbetween periods. I had planned to get my tubes tied when I was pregnant with my angel baby but after losing her I have decided not to do it until 35. I turn 30 in february.

Thanks Truth- Before I loss my son I had come to the same decision. I just don't want to go on anything that will give me any kind of complications and I really don't see us having another but then again after the loss of our son I didn't see us getting pregnant again either.... its seems like the hardest decision. I just can't afford to get pregnant any time soon and I hate bc pills.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, and Kate, thanks for the hug  Your pain sounds ok to me hun. I had most of my pain low down in my abdomen and suspect for me it was stitch/bladder related. The irony about a stitch going 'wrong' as it were, is that there is less actual pain and more pressure-type sensations. Even when labouring against the stitch with Evie I had no actual stitch pain other than the contractions. Certainly there was nothing to indicate to me that the stitch was failing, even after I'd dilated right thru it and Evie had poked her foot through the stitch. There was lots of bleeding, and I was obviously in labour, but as far as vaginal, lower abdominal and stitch type symptoms there was virtually none. 

I think ( for what it's worth) you have lots of scar tissue, have had a previous baby so have tired, over-stretched muscles, a squished bladder and a blooming great foreign body sewn right thru the mid- section of your pelvic floor!!! All contribute to the myriad of sensations you are experiencing, but are essentially harmless. 

Since having the twins I have held on to some of the bladder pains and tenderness in my lower abdomen that I had when the stitch was in place - particularly when my bladder is full. Now of course they don't worry me at all but when pregnant I was crippled with fear! I now realise that much of the pain was down to the stitch, precisely because it was working and holding fast against my ever tightening organs and tissues, as my cervix strained under the weight of the boys. 

What is probably normal for many pregnant women, especially in second and third pregnancies rings alarm bells for us hun. I am convinced that my bladder gave me lots of grief all by itself, and that combined with the stitch put me in hell :-( I suspect that may be your problem too. Of course if it gets worse, or the worry is just too much then NEVER hesitate to get checked - that's what the hospital is there for  Take care xxx

LR - thanks f or reconsidering, and remember, the only opinions worth listening to are those from the people closest to you :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## LaRockera

*Lizzie *- _You're _thanking _me_? Ha! I'm GRATEFUL for all the support and encouragement! You made every little negative feeling dissolve, thank you!


----------



## vaali

kateqpr said:


> Hey all
> 
> Larockera - glad to hear you're not leaving us completely. Hurrah!
> 
> Now i have a stitch question....(yawn) which i probably know the answer to, but i just like to ask these things for a bit of reassurance.
> 
> I've woken up this morning with a weird uncomfortable feeling low in my abdomen - so where my stitch is inside me (it doesn't feel vaginal / like the outside of my cervix)
> It feels like something pushing or pinching again, and comes and goes depending on my position. I think i might have slept curled up in a ball, which seems to put pressure on the stitch or at least push is against something inside me.
> 
> Does anyone else have these weird feelings in that area that comes and goes? It's not painful enough to go to hospital for, plus there are no other symptoms that would worry a doctor (and God knows i hop to hospital at the drop of a hat at the moment, and all they worry about is bleeding, infection or the stitch opening) so i'm guessing its normal.
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> TruthB - your baby will be along soon! I promise (hey, it's gravity, so got to happen soon). I found a spot of reflexology and some sex broke my waters and least go things started!!
> 
> Lizzie - sending you a hug. Just because i think you might like one x

Kate yes! count me in to be experiencing that weird feeling you are talking about. Initially though i felt it first thing in the morning during 27ish to 32ish weeks the pain only got more weird after that & i started feeling it more towards evening to become worst at nights.. so (as apsara mentioned already )my guess is till it is removed there is gonna be some prick/ pain/ weird feeling radiating down the stitch.
I think its the pressure of the bub bouncing against the stitch the moment to get out of bed (as bub's weight increases) which has been off the cervix all night when you sleep..:wacko:(correct me if im wrong)..
& oh.. yeah! the sex thingy to kick start the labour:blush: i too have heard about it!:winkwink:.. i would so love to do that after all these 8+ months of abstinence:shrug: but i can picturise the look my hub would gimme already if i tell him about this.. lol.. & i know he would say 'let him come when he wants to.. im in no hurry'.. i always tend to listen to my heart (& land up in trouble atleast most of the times, if not always :dohh:) while 'he' to his mind (& start giving me intellectual speech :growlmad:)..:haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

apsara.m said:


> o
> MA you spend the 10 years in a very useful way but here iam wasted it no kids to look after then also don't know anything crafty...:dohh: hope to see your finished nursery soon.........
> 
> love you all ladies there
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012 to you all

Thank you Apsara. I'd like to think that your time honestly wasn't wasted. We all have special gifts and talents and not everyone has the time or the patience for crafting. There are things I'm really bad at that others have found the time for and do very well too. I don't think crafting of any kind is a necessity to motherhood by any means. If anything it was a way for me to put my emotions in to something because I felt empty. 

As for keeping up with it, we'll see. In the end, I think spending the time with Amelia is much more valuable in the long run plus, if she walks anything like her legs run in the air, I don't think I'll have time. :rofl: She brings such joy and makes me laugh!

LaRocka. I've been SO absent-minded I hadn't seen any of what's been going on. I'm so glad your staying hun! Like your email said, you can't let the negativity of others control the impact you have and the love many others have for you. The internet carries people of all walks of life who have differences of opinion. It makes things hard not to argue when we don't all agree but that's just life! We're not going to agree with everyone and it's why each of us are unique. I'm glad you didn't let others get the best of you dear. I enjoy your presence on this thread! :hugs:

Well everyone. When I've said I'm absent-minded I REALLY mean it. Amelia turned 3 months old on the 29th. Is it normal to be so flighty at 3 months in?? I literally almost caught the house on fire twice. :wacko: Yesterday I put some turnips and potatoes in the steamer. Turned on the heat and a half hour in I remembered I'd forgotten to put water in the pan. :dohh::wacko: The pan was so hot that when I added water, the cold water started boiling in the pan. I thought absent-mindedness happened during pregnancy? Why am I getting this now all of a sudden?:shrug:

Hoping everyone rang in the New Year with a refreshed perspective and will be abundantly blessed in 2012!


----------



## vaali

apsara.m said:


> oh la rock...:cry: i don't know about the reason behind your decision to leave BnB but may we request you as lizzie said can you be with us in this thread only if it is not too much to ask? all the very best la
> 
> lizzie iam 33+5 weeks now and way more relaxed than a few weeks before. now iam waiting for my appt on 10th to know about the possibility of normal delivery.
> hope your kids are doing fine now take care lizzie
> 
> helen how are you hope oliver is fine now
> 
> truthb all the very best. come on baby don't make truthb wait anymore...
> 
> garrickbaby hope you are fine there
> 
> vaali... did they removed your stitch? then how are you feeling now about the pain 'down' there
> 
> MA you spend the 10 years in a very useful way but here iam wasted it no kids to look after then also don't know anything crafty...:dohh: hope to see your finished nursery soon.........
> 
> love you all ladies there
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012 to you all

Aps next f/u falls on coming friday & i guess they would gimme the exactly date for stitch removal then. Usually they plan it by 37W since TERM LABOUR is by definition the one after 37 completed weeks of gestation. Though 13th jan is the arbitrary date they have given me already for it, pongal (one of the biggest festivals of south india) is around the corner & may be they are planning on holiday closure.. not sure so far..


----------



## olga2424

Hi ladies, please may I join you as I have been following this thread for a while but been too shy to introduce my self. firstly I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all for being so knowledgeable and supportive as I have gained a vast amount of info on here....Lizzy, may I say you are a God send to this thread! :thumbup:. 

OK a bit of history about me, I have 2 first tri loses and 1 second try loss at 21 weeks due to PROM in Jan 11, am currently 17 + 2:cloud9: and am filled with anxiety and fear.
Prior to losing my baby, I was experiencing a lot of discharge which i had put down to having thrush and each time I'd mention it to the mid wife i was told that it was very common in pregnancy and they just kept giving me pessaries to insert and the thrush never shifted.

A few weeks prior to my waters breaking, I was also experiencing leaking fluid which i thought i was peeing my self which i didn't realize was amniotic fluid, constant back ache and cramping during the night.
I woke up that morning to go to work and i felt a trickle of water running down my leg, I run to the toilet and and that point i noticed blood in my under wear. Anyhow, cutting a long story short, I went to hospital and was examined were they found i was dilated 2cm with bulging membranes and i was told 2 conflicting stories....One Dr. claimed I had IC and the other said it could have been an infection that i was carrying for a while that could have traveled up to my cervix causing it to soften, open up and also breaking the babies bag of waters:cry:

I gave birth to my little girl after 9 days as i was convinced by the doctors to terminate the pregnancy and it was :shock: the saddest day of my life.
Am currently 17+2 pregnant and they have been monitoring me with T/V ultra sounds and on 29/12/11, @ 14 weeks my CL was 34cm and @ 16+5 I was down to 2.1cm, os closed which is very concerning.:cry: I was immediately ref to the consultant to discuss having a stitch asap. Am booked in to have one tomorrow which can't come soon enough. I have been on bed rest since Friday and only getting up to make my meals and toilet breaks/showers as my partner is away on a business trip (great!). The whole of yesterday I have been experiencing cramping and slight back ache and don't know if this is a cause for concern...??? 
My question, is the cramping and back ache a sign that my cervix could be opening up? I haven't got any bleeding or extra discharge.
What precautions should i take after i have the stitch to prevent infection? 
Is 2.1cm too short for 16+5? whats your take on this and what advice would you give?

Am so anxious and extremely stressed as I have not slept a wink in days as keep thinking am going to go into PTL....so sorry for the long post.

Happy new year to you all and am looking forward to getting to know you and I will keep you posted on tomorrow's appointment.
Thank you and best wishes, 
Olga


----------



## vaali

Olga all i have to say right now to you is stay calm & hopeful till the stitch is in, which is tomo (or the consultation?) as you have said.. i know it is very easily said than done esp with cramping & all but please try to stay off foot till tomo as much as possible & believe in your prego this time. The stitch is a life saver! really!! so please try to put your mid to rest till it is in & the rest we can always discuss later.. my prayers are with you & the bub & im sure everything is gonna go well this time around! May we all bake it & make it to term bud!!..


----------



## LaRockera

*MA *- Thank you, you know you've been an inspiration to me, and being in the same thread as you is an honour - like with the other ladies of course. Thank you again, I couldn't have made it this far without any of you.

To get back to you guys (enough of my own little dramarama :haha:

*Kate* - I think that what you're experiencing is normal, hon. Sounds like baby's shifting positions to me, and sometimes extra baby + bladder weight = a bit of cervix discomfort. I've experienced this throughout various stages in my pregnancy, and after 26/27 weeks it may become a bit more obvious (but not necessarily constant). I had it at 27 weeks, it's gone now, I bet it'll start again as last time my LO had already taken position. I'm hoping she won't decide to shift around again. I'll find out how she's lying on Thursday, as I'm having another well-being scan.

*Olga *- Welcome, honey. Needless to say how sorry I am for your losses. Please know you're a very brave, strong person, and your deserve all the happiness in the world. I have experienced non-related cramping & backache in various stages in my pregnancy. Sometimes it was just round ligament pain, other times traces of nitrates have been found in my urine (ie possible UTI, but it was never confirmed :shrug:). My advice is, stay on bed rest and drink gallons and gallons of water. And do this in the future, as it is a great way to prevent infections. I also take probiotics to prevent thrush, insert a rephresh vaginal gel every once in a while as per my own doctor's advice (always check with yours though) as a precaution, and drink the yucky concentrated cranberry juice you can find in healthshops. My discharge has always and still is out of control. I've purchased Ph litmus papers and urine tests strips to check myself frequently. You can find them on amazon and ebay. With the litmus test, I just slide them on my vulva (then wipe off with a wet cloth/ I sink it in a solution of 1 cup of chamomile + 2 teaspoons of baking soda, as it's a natural treatment for thrush. My doctor even advised douching with it but I've been a bit scared to try internally) and see how the colour changes. Good luck with your cerclage insertion tomorrow hon, it'll be fine! They should put you on antibiotics and tocolytes to prevent infection. You may experience some cramping or bleeding for a few days afterwards.


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone!

Thanks for your comments on the pain I had yesterday. I was quite uncomfortable last night but woke up pain free. But then I go to the loo and the spotting is back. Oh my god. Really I don't think I can cope with many more visits to hospital, but off to triage now to be checked out yet again as I have some cramping too. I just wish I knew for sure what it was so I didn't always worry so much. Shall try to find a nice doc to bend their ear today. 

Olga - its great your having the stitch. They really do work and I had similar measurements as you on my last pregnancy, stitch at 18 weeks and gave birth at 38 weeks! You might be a bit sore and crampy after the operation but just take it easy in bed for a few days after and soon you'll be feelIng more normal. Oh, and welcome aboard! 

Right, off to triage now. Wish me luck!


----------



## apsara.m

*kate* i know the tension of pg with spotting i was in your shoes from around 8 weeks to 28 weeks .. it was real hell. i will spot a bit (brown tinged mucus or just brown blood sorry TMI) and will have cramping on and off i was in constant fear about PROM ... and i was on projesteron injections twice a week. after around 30 weeks my spotting vanished by itself and my doc stopped the injections. she was not able to found out from where it is coming she assured me bubba is fine.. i really hope this is the case of you also. as vaali mentioned the pressure may be bubba pushing down there through stitch ..
*olga*honey welcome here i assure you you will get best support possible from all of us here. please keep your feets up and drink as much water as humanly possible. best of luck for tomorrow
*MA* love you dear..... yes you are right when amelia runs around the house you will not think about crafts a bit.... MA i really enjoyed the "fried potato" so iam sure we will have our pregnancy brain even after lo is here haha


----------



## kateqpr

Have been admitted again. Bleeding bit heavier and now getting cramps. Very frightened. Just waiting for my husband to come. Feel a real mess - keep on crying x


----------



## LaRockera

kateqpr said:


> Have been admitted again. Bleeding bit heavier and now getting cramps. Very frightened. Just waiting for my husband to come. Feel a real mess - keep on crying x

All our thoughts are with you, honey. Hope the torture is over soon- i.e. bleeding and cramping stops and you get sent home again. Is it cramping, or proper contractions? They'll probably be able to stop it with tocolytes. 

Please let us know what's going on as soon as you feel up for it. 

Sending you lots of wishes for strength and the possible outcome. 

PS. This sounds like some sort of infection to me. If your cervix is closed, I doubt it you're going into early labour.


----------



## LaRockera

An update for Kate (I'm sure she's fine with me posting it). She's still bleeding and has been given steroid injections. :( 

Sweetie, we're all here with you, sending you tons of good thoughts and wishes. 

:hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Kate- sending you love and all my prayers. Will keep checking back so that I know you're ok. Stay strong :hugs


----------



## HelenGee

Lizzie and Aspara- thank you for asking, Oliver is so much better now, it's been about 3 months of passing colds and stomach bugs to each other. We're now all recovered just in time to return to school. How's your little chap doing Lizzie? It's heartbreaking when they're ill, Oliver seems to just be knocked for six every December, he doesn't eat especially well and I struggle to get vitamin tablets into him too. 

MA- the flightiness only gets worse LOL! I have also done the "fried" potatoes trick and my hubby jokes that he thought that scraping the burnt bits off toast was the correct way to cook it. Even Oliver laughs at his food and points out all the burnt bits as I try to juggle feeding us all with the loud protests from Bella in the background. I have missed doctors appointments, turned up an hour too early for a dentist appointment and nearly forgotten to collect Oliver from school (I had to call my mother in law to race there as she was closer). The comedy is I have to be super-organised to teach :rofl: I don't know how I get through a week. Enjoy, it's a special time, and just laugh it off!

Garrick- I have a mirena, had it fitted about about 7 months ago. I really didn't give it the thought I should have, I knew that another pregnancy riight now would not be good for us as a family, and I felt I was too young to have my tubes tied. I am also hopeless with the pill as I can barely remember to attend to a meal when I'm cooking it, being constantly tired is not a good state for me to rely on my memory. The honest version is I hated it at first, the cramping lasted for weeks, and the constant spotting lasted about 5 months. I decided to have it removed and called for an appointment, but my doc was going to be on sick leave as he was having surgery, so I decided to wait until he was back as I really like him. My appointment is in 2 weeks time and I'm now really undecided as to what to do. Apart from a slight left-side pain sometimes, it has totally settled down. My unbearable periods have almost stopped, the last one was 7 weeks ago, was light and lasted 4 days. Prior to that I was anaemic during periods as they were so heavy and lasted for about 9 days. I had it checked quickly at my last smear and the nurse said it looked like it was in place. I'm not sure now whether to have it removed or not, I will at least get the position checked. 

The only other bug bear is weight gain, I still had about half a stone of baby weight to lose when it was fitted, but my appetite increased massively (through tiredness and lack of time to eat healthily too). Courtesy of a vile stomach bug I've now lost that weight! I also think it's cut my appetite right back, so I'm now eating a lot more carefully. It is worth considering as it is reversible. I don't know how uncomfortable removal is, the fitting didn't bother me one bit, it was the cramping afterwards that knocked me for six. Let me know if you have any other questions, it's not perfect, but I'm hoping it will save me from worry. :hugs::hugs:

Vaali, I can't believe you're 36 weeks, that's amazing :happydance:

Susannah- how are you, bubs and Charlie bean? Getting excited x


----------



## blav

Oh Kate, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed and hoping the best for you and the little one. Try to keep your head up and stay relaxed (yeah, right) but it's best for you and baby right now.

I've been stalking this forum for a little while, but hadn't really needed to post, just wanted to offer some words of support :hugs:


----------



## apsara.m

kate............ you and bubba are in our prayers keep tight... take care


----------



## vaali

kate my prayers are with you & the bub honey. Im really hoping they settled the cramps & bleeding down by now.. my heart goes out to you honey.. & sending you both loads of strength & peace...


----------



## vaali

Helen thanks for mentioning me bud! that really brought me a smile!!.. & no, i cant believe it too i made it this far :D. So glad to know Oliver is doing healthy now.. my hugs to him!


----------



## garrickbaby

Kate- hang in there, thoughts and prayers are sent your way for you and baby. 

Helen- Thanks for the information. Is the Mirena works right after they insert it or does it take awhile? I've signed the forms for the Tubal but who knows if I will go though with it. My daugher is turning 11 next week and we are already trying to figure out money for College for her not to mention having this new addition to our family.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Praying for Kate. Your in my thoughts tonight darling and I'm praying for improvement.

Helen, Oh goodness! :rofl: I'm glad I'm not going through this alone. It'll be interesting to see what else comes up missing, burnt, etc. My poor husband! :lol:

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies! :hug:


----------



## HelenGee

Garrick -from what I understand the mirena works straight away, but with the bleeding etc it took me a long time to rely on it iykwim?! X


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for your kind messages. They really helped when I was having a sleepless night on the ward! 

Just seen the doctor and looks like I'm in for another 24 hours. The pains and bleeding have nearly gone but just want to wait for it to totally settle before I can go. I had my first shot of steroids last night. Jesus Christ that hurt! Was not expecting that to be so painful! I actually screamed out loud ( pardon my French...) 'shit, that fucking hurts, what are you doing to me!!' on a busy ward. Real classy. 

I'm feeling a bit more positive now. Baby seems okay, pains are gone and blood nearly too fingers crossed. Im happy ive been given the steroids as i know they can really help. And who l Knows why im bleeding but i did have this repeatedly up until 16 weeks and never knew why. Cervix and stitch looked closed so thats good. 

I've got piles of books and a Mad men box set to keep me busy so shall now try to think positive and stop googling!


----------



## LaRockera

Kate - I'm really relieved to hear things are somewhat stable, I was really worried about you- we all were. Glad to hear bleeding and cramping stopped- to me this sounds like a cervix infection but then again I'm clueless, so... :shrug: I'm sorry you had to go through that pain- f*** class, you were in a hospital, you can scream as much as you feel like. :haha:

Cervix closed and stitch in place sound great. Plus, you're almost 25 weeks and from the looks of it, bubba wants to stay in there, so that's something to give you strength and hope.

We all love you to bits here, gorgeous. Were we in London we'd all come down to see you! Please keep updating!:kiss:


----------



## blav

Ahh, that is great news Kate! I'm soo happy and relieved, as I'm sure you are as well. I'm so sorry you had this scare and hope that the rest of the pregnancy allows your mind to rest a little!


----------



## HelenGee

Phew Kate, what a relief. That's good news, been on pins waiting to find out. Phew again! Glad it's not just me who swears like a trooper, my fondest memories of Oliver's birth were tarnished by my anaesthetic wearing off as they were stitching up my c-section wound. LOL- me:"I can feel that that....ow..."
Anaesthetist:"does it feel like a tingling or a pin prick?."
Me:"S***, it feels like someone's f*****g stitching me up."

Nothing like bringing a touch of class to the maternity ward eh?! :hugs:


----------



## garrickbaby

helengee said:


> phew kate, what a relief. That's good news, been on pins waiting to find out. Phew again! Glad it's not just me who swears like a trooper, my fondest memories of oliver's birth were tarnished by my anaesthetic wearing off as they were stitching up my c-section wound. Lol- me:"i can feel that that....ow..."
> anaesthetist:"does it feel like a tingling or a pin prick?."
> me:"s***, it feels like someone's f*****g stitching me up."
> 
> nothing like bringing a touch of class to the maternity ward eh?! :hugs:

too funny!


----------



## apsara.m

kate............ honey thank goodness was waiting for this update from you.... thank god bubba is fine and cervix is closed and stitch in place... :happydance:


----------



## vaali

HelenGee said:


> my fondest memories of Oliver's birth were tarnished by my anaesthetic wearing off as they were stitching up my c-section wound. LOL- me:"I can feel that that....ow..."
> Anaesthetist:"does it feel like a tingling or a pin prick?."
> Me:"S***, it feels like someone's f*****g stitching me up."
> 
> Nothing like bringing a touch of class to the maternity ward eh?! :hugs:

Helen! he..he.. that was funny..:hugs:


----------



## Susanah

Hi Everyone
Kate - sending you my love and good vibes... So hope things settle down for you ! 

We are doing ok. 12 days until my section. I will be 37 weeks tomorrow and can't believe how quickly its gone. Am having a few aches and pains, stitch is still in and REALLY pulling but apart from that, i think things are ok. Check up and final scan tomorrow !!!

Charlie bean is great :) - really enjoying her learning new little tricks and funny facial expressions. She was also poorly over last few weeks - just a constant flow of colds/cough/d and v/conjunctivitis etc etc - as soon as one thing got better she got something else! 

Anyway... need to pack my hospital bag and get my act together really - havnt got my head around things one bit. 

Love to all
Susie


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone, 

thanks for all your positive thoughts and messages! Keeping me sane these last few days. 

Well, i'm being kept in for another night. I feel like crying, as i was so sure i was home today, and i'm just so so tired. 7 hours sleep over two nights is not good, its just making me feel a bit weary and its hard to feel positive when you brain just feels like a tired mush!

I've had a few lower tummy pains this morning - though i think its mainly because i had a student midwife last night trying to find LO's heart beat and she pushed the probe so so hard into my belly looking for it, i've felt bruised there ever since! And i just could not get my bump comfortable in bed last night, so i'm hoping these niggles are just normal pregnancy pains. No more bleeding, fingers crossed. 

I've got a consultant appointment tomorrow at the pre term clinic, so i think they're keen to keep me in until they've seen me. Plus they're trying to get me a scan too,so we can get an idea of whats happening to my cervix, plus i just want to check little girl is ok - bleeds just make you wonder :(

I don't think i can eat another full day of hospital food. Every meal for three days have been entirely yellow in colour. Last night was yellow curry, rice, followed by yellow rice pudding. And a banana. I may sent my husband to M&S on his way here to get me something a bit more exciting!

So thats all for now. If i could just sleep i might feel a little more positive...

xx


----------



## LaRockera

*Susanah* - 37 weeks tomorrow is as great as it gets! Congratulations, honey. Sorry to hear Charlie has been ill, glad she's recovering though.:flower:

*Kate *- Gah, who doesn't hate hospital food? Sending your DH to M&S sounds like a great idea, they do some pretty nice sandwiches in there. At least you should be able to 'enjoy' the food, if for anything else. Glad to hear bubba's doing great, sorry that the student decided to practice on your tummy. Hopefully the specialist will see you tomorrow and you'll be back home soon.

I'm going back for a well-being scan tomorrow in the wonderful clinic Helen recommended to see my obgyn for a private well-being scan (I go every 3-4 weeks now, like I would in Greece. I need to have my mind at ease, or, just follow things as they unfold.) Curious to see how my cervix is holding up, check that her fluids are all good, and see if she decided she liked the cephalic position and would like to stay there for the rest of her residency. :winkwink:


----------



## kateqpr

larock - cannot believe you're 30 weeks!!!!!!!!

I'm sure your scan will be brilliant tomorrow. And don't be freaked out if your cervix has shortened. It will start to slowly shorten now, or your baby will never get out of there!!


----------



## LaRockera

kateqpr said:


> larock - cannot believe you're 30 weeks!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sure your scan will be brilliant tomorrow. And don't be freaked out if your cervix has shortened. It will start to slowly shorten now, or your baby will never get out of there!!

LOL Yes, I know. I don't have the nerve to complain.

Kate, I love you to bits, hon. Were I in London I'd already be by your bed in triage pestering you to insanity. It'll all be fine, and this nightmare will soon be in the past. :hugs:


----------



## heychickie

Had my normal appointment today, seems they're done with scanning each time. I'm 34 weeks tomorrow. The Dr said if I were to go into labor at this point, they would not tr to stop it, would just bump up my c-section and do it then. Otherwise, baby is scheduled to arrive on February 10th. 5 weeks or less until he's here!


----------



## lizziedripping

Kate Hun, I am gone for a few days and you have a crisis :( So sorry to have missed it and not been there to offer some additional support : hugs:

I am reluctant to comment on your bleeding sweet because it could be due to so many things and can be very normal for some women in some pregnancies. It could be the stitch and your cervix straining against it, which is what happened to me with Evie, but then it also happens to lots of IC ladies who struggle on for weeks/months like it until delivery, and the stitch still holds everything closed regardless. I had severe and persistent blood loss the week up to Evie's delivery, but then I also had strong, regular contractions by then too - hence the bleeding and eventual PROM. The bleeding certainly doesn't signal there is a problem with lo, more likely there is a cervical issue which could well resolve itself again.

The waiting and not knowing is dreadful, and my love and support are with you every step of the way Kate :hugs: Let us know the results of the scan, and then I'll be in a better position to offer some kind of reassurance as to what might be going on. IC is unpredictable, but keep sight of the fact that it can usually be overcome most of the time, and even with bleeding and/or dilation, doesn't mean you are beat necessarily. Love to you all, and keep us posted xxxxxx


----------



## olga2424

Hi Ladies, thank you all so much for the warm welcome Kate Larockera Vaali Apsaara......Just a quick update from me as am still in hospital till tomorrow, had my stitch yesterday which went well until the anesthetic started to wear off and my lady garden felt like I had just been 20 rounds of nookie with Mike Tyson....loool:blush:

Am still bleeding and cramping slightly and its not helping the fact that am extremely constipated due to using cyclogest pessaries x2 a day. I tried lactoluse, fybogel and glycerol supp and nothing has been shifted. (great!)
Ladies, how long did it take for the pains to go away after you had your stitch and how long did you bleed for? + were you monitored regularly for infection(swabs) or was it just left to you?

My consultant has not mentioned anything about the continuation of monitoring my cervix like before, all he said was I come back for my 20 week scan, then @ 24 weeks I would have the steroid shot for the babies lungs. Is this the norm? He didn't tell me whether I need to be on bed rest and when I asked him he was very vague :shrug:. The cons that did my stitch is not my usual con and am hoping when i get to meet her next i can ask all the questions I didn't get the chance to ask.

Many thanks,
Olga


----------



## LaRockera

Hi Olga hon, thanks for the update. :flower:

I had mild pains and bled for about 3-4 days after the cerclage. Was also on tocolytes and antibiotics for infection. I was told that I needed no bedrest, but I would better refrain from things like housechores etc. Overall, until 20-22 weeks I took it easy, walked for about 10-15 minutes a couple of times a week, did do some bedrest (I'm a PhD student so worked from the bed) and drank loads and loads of water- very important.

I had my stitch done privately in Greece at 13+3, went to see the doctor at 15 weeks, then at my gender scan at 17 weeks the sonographer said that cervix looked closed and good (without performing a TVU though, as it was a gender scan). At 20 weeks my cervix was at 48mm and was told to return at 34 weeks (although the registrar that saw me that day is mythical to say the least, she's really awkward and unhelpful and vague - not particularly rude, just her type- and I'm terrified of her) so I started going for private scans. I had one at 23 weeks and another at 27, and tomorrow I'm going back for another one. But these are also well-being scans, so cervix is just one thing my doctor takes a look at. At 27 weeks, it was still 48mm. 

Overall try to take it easy until you reach 24 weeks- and afterwards, still be cautious but you'll be able to breathe at least. I'm taking probiotics and cranberry juice (the yucky concentrated stuff from health shops) for infections, drink lots of water and also use a rephresh vaginal gel applicator once every ten days (however my Greek obgyn gave me the okay for this, I wouldn't advise anyone to do anything without consulting their specialists first really :shrug:). If you feel you may have an infection at some point, go and get checked. If the daily clinic refuses, go to your local maternity triage, they will perform it, esp. if you told them you have a stitch.

Please remind me, how far along are you? If you are between 13-15 weeks, I think they should give you another TVU to check length and stitch.

Good luck, hon. It will all be fine.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Olga,
So glad everything went well for you. I had my stitch placed at almost 21 weeks and it took about 2 weeks before I felt less bashed around. I put myself on bedrest so it got to the point where I couldn't walk around much without feeling pressure in the ladybits. 

My consultant didn't do any internal scans at all, but I did have a few speculums to check that all was fine. I also had cyclogest pessaries twice a day, yucky, but something did the trick as I made it to 38 plus weeks. I did go for a private internal scan at 29 weeks and my cervix with a stitch was at about 35mm, where it was previously 13mm with funneling. 

To be honest, I think consultants play it by ear as too many internal scans ,as it can possibly introduce infection. Some only like to check if you give them cause for it. There is no harm in asking what your consultant plans from now. As mine was an emergency, my consultant was very honest and told me that the rule book was out of the window, and she would take it a fortnight at a time. 

Well done you! Please know that we're here for you x


----------



## HelenGee

Oh Kate, I'm hoping for some relief for you soon, it's a no-win situation, when you're at home, your mind has time to run wild and you crave the reassurance of doctors. But when you're stuck in hospital, you feel totally isolated in a ward full of labouring women. I must have tested out the hospital facilities about 5 times before I finally went into labour. They were often so busy I felt neglected as I didn't want to make a fuss, and all the ladies around me had newborns, which made me really weepy and just desperate to be holding my own full-term baby.

I hope you get some reassurance, rest and decent food very soon,

Hugs, 
Helen x:hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Aaaaarggh! Susie, only 12 days, surely you've still got the hospital bag from last time?! That has gone so quickly. Poor little Charlie and you, the bugs seem endless this winter, we're still suffering after nearly 3 months of colds. We just keep passing them to each other.


Well done, so very very excited for you x


----------



## vaali

Truthbtold jan 10th

Susanah C-sec scheduled on jan 16th (? please correct me sussie if im wrong with the date!)

Vaali(me..):blush:jan 29th

Garrickbaby c-sec scheduled on feb 1st

Heychickie  c-sec scheduled on feb 10th

Am i missing out anybody else's in these two months? 

Other buddies please feel free to update urs too..


----------



## vaali

Larock yay!! you made it to 30w!!!:cake:, im sure the f/u & scan are gonna be pretty awesome!!..

Heychickie yay!! 34w today!:happydance:

Kate so glad everything is under control! sure the scan & consultation will give you more hopes to carry the LO till term..

Olga awesome, now the stitch is in & its a breather for sure:thumbup:.. my 2 cents, i dint have much bleeding or discomfort to be true right after the Sx.. though the urinary catheter in situ for 24 following the cerclage was the thingy i found most irritating:growlmad:! well, i have a good pain tolerance (lol, atleast i would like to boast so:haha:.. moment of truth isn't far away already & i would know how may hospital staffs are ready to be facing my wrath.. if not just hub & mom..lol..) & i dint feel any pain or take any analgesics after the cerclage. So physically dint feel anything much diff other than some tightness (?) along my private parts.

They did one swab right before the surgery in the theatre which came out clear & no swab tests after that. oh & constipation! gosh..! i hate that..!! which i had for a week following the stitch, probably i would relate it to me immobility. The worst feeling in my life is being constipated i would say:dohh:.. i use to get restless, bloated, depressed only ending up eating more food & the cycle will worsen again. I would roam around the house all day constantly complaining everyone (hub & mom) that im constipated & that they arent trying to help me anyway..rofl. Lactulose was my life saver but it gave me too much flatus (sorry TMI), so i discontinued & totally avoided any kind white flour stuff. No cookies, no pastas, no pizzas.. & started gulping down more pulpy juice. That helped me a lot & dint have to go back to lactulose till date (touch wood!)

Had Cervical lengths followed up once every 2 weeks as you see in my signature & no steroids so far. Oh, btw im still on progesterone 200mg once a daily orally & an uterine relaxant, isoxsuprine hydrochloride 10mg twice daily both started after the stitch to prevent any PTL. 

Believe me, though we tried a lot to pull words off my OBGy's mouth regarding bed rest, she gave us a very vague reply. So i just listened to my instincts & few my friend's advice on the bead rest. Near complete bed rest other than restroom visits & a quick shower from 22 to 28w. Foot end of the bed raised upto 5 inches :thumbup: ( with 2 solid bricks) till 29ishw & 2.5 inches (one brick) till 32 weeks.

Anymore questions? feel free to shoot at..


----------



## lizziedripping

Kate, you ok sweet? Bit concerned that you didn't write yesterday x

Hi Olga, and welcome Hun :hugs: So pleased you are getting a stitch, and glad to hear stitch placement went well, the pains you describe are absolutely normal afterwards. I had quite minimal bleeding which lasted only a few days, and it wasn't painful as such, but I did have lots of bladder discomfort. Peeing was agony throughout the whole pregnancy, and for 3 wks after stitch placement I felt ill, as if recovering from major surgery. Mine was a shirodkar stitch which involves dissecting the bladder away from the vaginal wall, so that explains my troubles, but I'm sure that the less invasive Macdonald stitch also causes some aches and pains, and the mere presence of this tape-like structure wreaks havoc with your body :hugs: Expect to feel uncomfortable for a while yet, and if you're anything 
Like I was, there will be some uterine cramping and tightening which feel like early labour, but are in fact just due to the surgery irritating everything down there ;) Bleeding typically tapers off within a week or so, and in theory all should be back to normal within the month.

As for bed rest, I advise moderate rest as and when you can, no heavy lifting or housework, and plenty of fluids. Docs are reluctant to advise complete bed rest because the jury is out as to it's benefits, but I definitely advocate it in combination with the stitch. It certainly can't hurt to take things easy, and I am sure it's what got me to term with twins. 

Take care Hun, and let us know how you get on xxx

HC - well done on 34wks, bet you can't wait now? So pleased you're headed for your much deserved healthy baby :hugs:

Susie, can't believe your section is imminent, and after such auneventful pregnancy compared with last time. Your story gives us all hope here, especially since you barely adapted your lifestyle at all this time, and you had a small baby to take care of. Good luck, looking forward to your BA :hugs:

Love to all xxx


----------



## apsara.m

olga... take care mine was also followed with light bleeding for 2 days and as vaali said my doc also didn't recommend complete bedrest but a moderate one but i choose to limit my activity as to go to restroom and getting to eat food and ofcouse taking bath upto 28 weeks. my doc scolded me it will cause blood clot if i didn't move at all. i also placed one brick eat below the cot at foot side iam still using it. 
vaali add my due date also its Feb 10 .. i will update it after my scan on 10th
larock.. 30weeks :happydance:
sussie.. can'tr wait to see the pics of bubba
garrickbaby we are all so close ..........


----------



## LaRockera

Back from scan, ladies!

Cervix measuring 30mm at 30+2. Doctor said it's excellent for my gestational age. Three weeks ago it measured 48mm but I'm not really worried, as I know this baby needs to get out eventually. :haha: The doctor even said my shirodkar doesn't really do much anymore. Cervix was nicely shut.

Also, it appears that my LO had a massive growth spurt the last three weeks as she's now on the 75th percentile, with an EFW of 1,705! My AFI levels were 9, which apparently is between the lowest and the perfect range of 'average'. He said there's enough fluid in there for bubba to develop and move normally.

He also gave me two Vision pads as my discharge has been out of control lately, but said he doubted I ever leaked. He said the stitch can affect the quality and amount of discharge- much like what our very own Helen had said to me quite a few times.

Hope everyone else is okay. 

*Olga *- hope you're doing well hon. Listen to Lizzie's advice, she's a wise woman.:winkwink:

*Vaali *- my EDD is 13/03/2012. :flower:

*Kate *- sweetie, I hope you're doing great. :thumbup:

And *Helen*- once again, thank you for sending me to those awesome doctors!:hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone!

Well, the good news is i'm back home. Yay!!

The consultant came to see me first thing and said i could go home. My stomach all felt soft and fine,and she didn't see the point in doing another FFN swab as got a negative one only last week. 

She arranged for a scan for me, which showed baby growing well (a big tummy!), cervix is still as it was a month ago - 2.5cm, closed, stitch all fine. No sign of where bleeding could be coming from, as placenta is nice and high. 

So the consensus seems to be that the spotting i'm getting is most probably local to the cervix, and that my cervix is just a bit irritable (like myself...) and prone to spotting or the tissues being aggravated. She reassured me that it's nothing that i'm doing - my activities are so limited that she said there's no way i'm over doing it, and that i should continue to potter at home and try to keep busy. she also said that yes, i may well spot again, and will just have to accept that and come to hospital each time, so they can always monitor me well. 

I got home this afternoon and just collapsed into a sobbing mess. I am so so exhausted, both mentally and physically, by the last couple of days, with no sleep and surrounded by labouring women and worrying i was going to lose my baby. I now feel a bit more cautiously optimistic that generally the pregnancy is working as it should - and that hopefully the spotting is just one of those things which will be stressful when it happens, but hopefully not an indicator of anything major going on. 

I have another consultant appointment in a week, for a new FFN test, and growth scans booked for every four weeks for the rest of the pregnancy. Pheweeee.

Anyhoo - enough about me... 

Larock - excellent scan news! You are officially normal and pregnant. Hurrah. 
Lizzie - thanks for your kind messages....i look forward to hearing your wise words of wisdom!
Sussanah - you're exactly right about how i felt being in hospital. Being feet away from women in labour, and hearing all the dramas going on around is so isolating. I spent so much time just staring at my hospital curtains, wide awake at all hours, not able to sleep. The care was great, but hospital is a lonely place. 
Olga - great news the stitch is now in place. It took about three days for my bleeding to stop, and about a month before i felt vaguely 'normal' down below, although i still get odd sensations and pinching in my girl bits and think i will for the rest of the pregnancy!
Vaali - my due date is 18 April - which seems like SUCH a long long way away.....

Love to you all..

xx


----------



## LaRockera

Kate sweetie, it's only normal you feel that way. This is emotionally exhausting. Take comfort in the fact that in a couple of weeks you'll be third trimester, and every week your baby will be safer. Eventually time will pass and you'll have your baby safe and sound in your arms, and all this will be behind you.

We're always here for you, remember that.

:hugs:


----------



## helsurf

Hi all!

hope ur all well, It's exciting to see so many of you so close to your due dates! 

Kate..glad you are home from hospital and baby is doing well, hang in there hun x x x

I was hoping for a little advice, i always read this thread but don't post very often but am so glad to have found it! I am now 21 weeks and found out yesterday I am expecting a baby girl! we are so excited as we have a beautifull little boy already, now we'll have one of each! :happydance:

When i went to bed last night baby was kicking down really low in my cervix (almost felt like in my girly bits!) and it was quite uncomfortable causing shooting pains in cervix/stitch area, anyway i woke up this morning, went to the toilet and when i wiped i had quite a bit of bloodstained discharge, kind of browny-red in colour, put a pad on and nothing went on it just when i was wiping and lasted most of the morning. I called in sick to work (as I work in a nursing home and am on my feet for most of a 7 hour shift) and bleeding subsided, then came back this evening, just when i wipe and is brownish, but now seems to have stopped again. :cry:

has anyone experienced this? could it be irritation on stitch from baby kicking cervix? I am of course worried that my cervix is trying to dilate against the stitch causing baby to be so low and causing bleeding....but am also very reassured by Kate's recent posts and experience (Thankyou Kate!...which is why i love this thread!)

I don't want to rush to the hospital as i have had bleeding in the past and with my last pregnancy which has come to nothing (except having my son at 30 weeks of course) but i will go tomorrow if it hasn't stopped.

is it normal for baby to be so low down? i'm probably noticing more as stitch is tender!

sorry for the long post, i am just so excited at finding out I am having a little girl :cloud9: and so scared of losing her :cry:

sending lots of positive thoughts to everyone and they're little bubbas x x x


----------



## LaRockera

Helsurf - I'd go anyway just to make sure all is okay, hon. :winkwink: It may be the case of some sort of cervical erosion, but go check it out anyway, even if it stops.

I think it's normal to feel movement down there, babies wriggle and turn all over the place, especially at you GA. 

Let's see what the other, more experienced ladies have to say. :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Phew again Kate! So glad everything is ok again, you had me worried for a while there Hun :hugs: In some ways though, I'm glad you're seeing that you can have untold amounts of symptoms, bleeding, aches and pains, but that the stitch still remains steadfast and it can all be normal pregnancy/IC/stitch stuff without necessarily being sinister. Such a shame that it leaves you so traumatised in the process tho :(

It's such a roller coaster ride, one moment you're convinced this is it, your baby will be born extremely prem at any moment, then the next euphoria and relief when you're told your cervix is still closed and all looks good. Those intense extremes of emotion are utterly draining. Rest well tonight Hun, and try to unwind at least for the time being :hugs:

Helsurf - kicking down low is normal, especially in subsequent pregnancies Hun. It may or may not cause some slight bleeding, but what you describe sounds like old blood to me which might be coming from your uterus - again very common and usually harmless. If you imagine how vascular the whole area is, and how your blood volume has increased, the fact that there is occasional blood loss in pregnancy is hardly surprising. 

I had lots of kicking low down on my bladder with the twins - one was squished way down low and kept me awake with it every night!! It never caused an issue with my stitch and is unlikely to for you. The stitch is so strong that even full blown contractions fail to affect it! If you were dilating against it then you would have LOTS of bleeding, intense pain and there would be little doubt what was happening hun. 

I am sure all is well with you sweet, but I'd still recommend a check up tomorrow just to be certain, and also to reassure you. It never hurts and L&D don't mind at all, especially when you are dealing with pregnancy complications too :hugs:

LA - great news!! 3 at 30wks is very normal chick. You can actually be a cm or two dilated from 30ish wks and remain that way til 40 with no cause for concern. Enjoy these last few weeks of rest sweetie because once lo arrives things will be very different lol. I'm certain you're gonna be a fabulous Mum who can more than meet the challenge tho :hugs:

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## vaali

Truthbtold jan 10th

Susanah C-sec scheduled on jan 16th (? please correct me susie if im wrong with the date!)

Vaali jan 29th

Garrickbaby c-sec scheduled on feb 1st

Heychickie c-sec scheduled on feb 10th

Apsara.m feb 10th

LaRockera March 13th

Kate Apr 18th

Anybody left out?


----------



## Bump1

Hello Ladies

Do you mind if i join you all :flower:

I could really do with your help, this is my 4th pregnancy, my first ended with my little boy being born at 25+5 he fought for 26 days until he became our very special angel :cry:

My next pregnancy ended in MMC at 11wks and then a natural miscarriage at 9wks.

I am currently 14+4 days and had a cevical stitch inserted 3 days ago, my bleeding had stopped the day after and apart from a little soreness i was recovering great, then last night (warning TMI) whilst asleep i had a spontaneous orgasm after dreaming about my hiusband (we haven't had sex at all this pregnancy ) i got up to go to the bathroom and i was bleeding, it has now slowed down and i don't have any pain or cramps but i am so scared of going to sleep and this happening again, has anyone else suffered this after there cerclage was placed?

Thanks In Advance
Sarah


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Sarah and welcome Hun :hugs: Sorry for your losses, it is so understandable how nervous you are feeling. It is promising that you have an elective stitch in place, and highly likely that you will get to term with this baby, so keep sight of that fact :hugs:

It is only 3 days since your cerclage, so the bleeding is fine and probably related to that. Having an orgasm is unlikely to cause any problems, except to dislodge any small clots which have formed around the stitch as part of the healing process. This in itself is nothing to worry about sweet :). I'd allow bleeding up to a week or two after stitch, and so long as you are taking things easy, there is very little now which could cause the stitch to open especially at this early stage. If the bleeding gets heavier, or lasts for more than a week then it is always worth having it checked, just to be on the safe side. 

Pregnancy increases the chances of having a spontaneous orgasm hun, due to increased blood flow in your pelvis - its normal and essentially harmless. I had the night time o's in the twin pregnancy, and had no control over them. It never affected my stitch or cervix. Take care xxx


----------



## Bump1

Thanks Lizzie for replying.

I've read on line that this normally happens during the REM stage of sleep (first 1.5hrs) so i've just said to my husband i'm going to set the alarm for every hour during the night so i never get to that stage.

He told me not to be silly and everything will be fine, i so hope so :shrug:

Sarah


----------



## LaRockera

Hi Sarah,

although I don't have Lizzie's experience, I doubt that a night orgasm could cause the bleeding. I'd also think is due the your cerclage being still fresh in there, and you may keep experiencing it for a few more days. The bleeding could also be left-over blood from the operation that the orgasm/wetness in there helped flash out, but I doubt the orgasm is the cause of it.

Of course, always ask your consultant.:flower:


----------



## kateqpr

Hi Sarah!

I live in fear of night orgasms!! I had a few with my last stitch (9 months of NOsex is hard....) and always woke up feeling a bit uncomfortable and sore, but never bled.

This time round i've had one sleepy orgasm which again, scared the life out of me, as it really doesn't feel pleasureable! Plus the fear outweighs any pleasure anyway. I didn't bleed, but i do have an irritable cervix which seems to spot at everything else. 

I suspect, 3 days after your stitch, the bleeding is totally normal, and as said before, just wiggled the stitch area around while it's still healing (which it will be for a couple of weeks). If the bleeding has stopped (and it was old blood) then really don't worry. If it starts up again then maybe give your doctor a call, but i'd have thought unless the bleeding gets heavier and persistent, it's normal for the next couple of days.

I just try and think really ugly non sexy thoughts before i go to bed to stop it happening. Plus won't allow myself to watch anything 'naughty' on television, as my brain just seems to store it and uses it against me during the night!


----------



## kateqpr

*Helsurf* - How are you getting on? Have the spotting settled down? I'm sure you're read about my last few days, where i thought the worst, but it seems some people are just prone to have an irritable cervix that will spot or bleed. 

I've been to the hospital three times in the last few weeks with this. Each time they've said it is worth paying them a visit, as with a stitch in place they do just like to check whats happening, even if its being overly cautious. So if you're still worried or its carrying on, it might be worth just having them confirm all is ok and the stitch is all still working, even if its just for your own peace of mind, and you'll worry a bit less if it happens again 

x


----------



## rebecca9016

Hi everyone, Just wondering if anyone can share any info/experience with me as im sooooooooo worried.

my sister is currently 19+5 and her cervix was open as of wedsnesday night when she was taken into hospital. They said that she was more than likely going to go into premature labour and lose her baby over night. I came back from the hospital crying wondering how she was ever going to get over another loss (she lost her baby girl back in june at 22+3). My mum and her partner stayed with her and i spent the night awaiting a devistating call, that thank the heavens didnt come. I went up to see her the next morning and she was in no pain, no bleeding etc, the dr said that he would put in an emergency cerclage as labour hadnt started. She went to have the cerclage that afternoon and it all looked well initially, they managed to put the sac back up and get her cervix stitched, however unfortunately when the procedure was complete the sac had begun bulging from the stitches so the dr removed the stitch.

The dr kept her in hospital on bed rest with her legs elevated and told her to rest and prey for a miracle. She had bleeding that night with moderate cramping which i know is not uncommon after the cerclage but she was convinced she was in labour. Fortunately the pain and bleeding has stopped now (24hours later) and she is still laid with her legs elevated and only getting up to go to the toilet.

The general opinion from the dr seems to be that its very unlikely her baby is going to survive but that its worth a try. I am just wondering if anyone has been in this situation at 19 weeks with no cerclage and managed to hold on to their baby until a viable date?

Im going to visit for the day again tomorrow and i know any happy stories will be like music to my sisters ears, She is 100% committed to the bed rest and will literally do anything she possibly can. I have read several threads re this and am making sure she drinks lots of water and only gets up for the toilet but any other tips or stories would be brilliant :)


----------



## kateqpr

Hi Rebecca, 

Can you sister get internet access in the hospital? I've just spent this week in hospital on bed rest, as finding ways to distract her and pass the time will be invaluable. I had my lap top and bought internet access for a few days. Then she can join us on the forum all day every day if she wants!!

Here's a link below to the bliss messageboard - a great place to meet women who have had their babies very early on, or been in similar situations. The woman on the link i've left lost her waters at 19 weeks, but had her baby at 34, so a great bit of inspiration. 

https://www.blissmessageboard.org.uk/...fed6874c3a9cae

The fact that your sisters waters are still intact is great news. If she can do full on bed rest, perhaps even having her bed slightly raised at the end, then hopefully her baby can remain safely in its amniotic sac. The doctors can give her steroids from around 23 weeks,which would speed up the babies lung development to give them a much higher chance of survival if born very early. 

With bed rest, there is also a chance that the cervix could close again, and even lengthen. I guess if that happens, they could attempt a cerclage again if the cervical length seemed long enough. 

I suspect the toughest bit will be the mental worry and anxiety over the coming weeks. She's very lucky to have such a proactive and caring sister 

Good luck, and see if she can get in touch with us too...


----------



## apsara.m

sarah welcome to our club honey. :hugs: hopefully as lizzie and kate says the bleeding will be stopped within a week. 
rebecca iam so sorry your sister is going through this. my prayers are there for her to hold her lo to full term as i don't have any advice to offer. please update us dear


----------



## apsara.m

iam currently 34+4 weeks. for the past 3-4 days my lo's movement pattern is changed. i definitly feel movements (every hour 4-5 movements) but no kicking or strong ones. is it because lo is engaged? iam also feeling a lot of BH contractions. iam a bit worried please help......


----------



## vaali

Aps as long as you feel the movements i think there is nothing much to worry about & i dont think the bub can engage this early already bud, i will wait for the others to reply too anyways.. less kicks may be 'coz there is much room to move around.. & for the BHs, you are still on progesterone right? any uterine relaxants?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Kate, glad to hear that things are better than were expected. I'm breathing a sigh of relief. What great news thus far! :happydance:

Hello to the new ladies. :hi:

Rebecca, so sorry to hear about your sister. Praying for good news. :hugs:


----------



## Bump1

Hi

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies xx

Kate thank you for explaining i'm not the only one who now lives in fear of nightly O's :blush:

The bleeding has now stopped again :happydance:

Rebecca i so hope your sister is doing ok, everything crossed for her xx

Aps i've never got as far as 34 wks in a pregnancy so i don't know what the movements are supposed to be like, but i guess little one has less room now.

Love to all xx


----------



## Zizz77

Hi all.
I am scheduled for a cerclage (my 1st) on Monday morning.
My identical twin sons were born at 24 +5 back in February after I went into spontaneous labor. Our first son lived 12 days before succumbing to NEC and our second son was doing very well when he was suddenly overcome by Group B Strep infection at 67 days. 
There is no explanation for the pre term labor but the doctor who is most familiar with my case and who we have dealt with since our boys were born recommended a cerclage for me as a 'better safe than sorry' approach. We are now expecting a new baby and I am 13 weeks pregnant today. The doctor has recommended a cerclage since we first started talking to him about any future pregnancies back when we were still in the NICU with our second son every day.

My biggest worry is the anesthesia. The more I think about the epidural the more anxious I get. General anesthesia is an option but I'm worried that it is potentially harmful to the baby. I would be SO grateful for any of you to let me know about your experience and your pain management choice.
If you can give me an idea of pros and cons and how you made your decision I would appreciate it so so much.


----------



## heychickie

Welcome Zizz, I am sorry for your lsses.

I had my cerclage placed around 12 weeks after delivery at 24 +1 then loss of our son to NEC 40 days later. I had no labor, just diluted, and he came va c-section.

Spinal block, which they compared as similar to epidural was my only presented option for the cerclage, I'd never had one before, and I didn't find it too bad. 

Best wishes to you.


----------



## LaRockera

Hello *Zizz*, and welcome. :flower:

I had my cerclage placed at 13+3 under general anesthesia in one of the best private hospitals in Greece, by one of the best obstetricians and fertility experts there with a PhD in cervical anomalies (or something). I'm pretty sure you'll be absolutely fine under a general anesthesia, and so will your baby. Still, there are many ladies here who had their stitch with an epidural, and they can let you pros and cons.

*Apsara* - I've read that as baby grows, the movements slow down due to lack of space. Decreased movement is normal at your stage, I think. If you notice a significant decrease, can you go and be put under a fetal monitor just for your own peace of mind?

*Rebecca *- I'm so sorry for what your sister is going through, hon.I do know of ladies that went on full bedrest and managed to hold their babies up to 30 weeks and beyond, so there's always hope. Please let us know how it all goes. We will be all be hoping the very best for her.


----------



## Bump1

Hello Zizz

I am so sorry for the loss of your twin boys, we lost our little man in April 2010 when he was 26 days old, he just didn't have any fight left in him, after fighting so many complications. He was born at 25+5 they think due to IC and therefore i had a cerclage put in on Tuesday when i was 14+3.

I had a spinal block and i have to say although it was a little scary at first it was painless. My anethatist did say they prefer spinal as its less going into your blood stream.

I had to stop in over night, i had a little bleeding which soon stopped and i felt and still do at times feel like i'm bruised down there but other than that it was a simple procedure.

Good Luck, i'm sure you will be fine xx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi Zizz, 

i've had both of my stitches placed using a spinal block - the risks to the baby are almost minimal,as it is quite a local anesthetic - plus the procedure is very quick - the actual placement of the stitch only takes about 15 mins - so minimum amounts of drugs are used.

To be honest, the most painful part of the spinal is having the drip put in your hand! The spinal can be very quick and relatively painfree to put in. My first one was like this. My second was a bit more painful, as they had a bit of trouble placing it first time round, but then the pain is only local to your back, and is gone as soon as the injection is placed. 

As i said, the procedure is very quick, the bits that take time are the placing of the drip, them faffing around in theatre discussing things and chatting to you. Once it was placed, i was put in recovery for about an hour while they monitored me generally, then was put in a room until the feeling in my legs returned (took about 3 - 4 hours) and i'd had a wee. 

I did have to take painkillers for about 24 / 48 hours afterwards, but only normal paracetamol. I had mild cramps which soon went, and my girl bits felt 'odd' and a bit sor e for a few weeks, but not painful. 

You will be fine - it is a very common procedure (which you don't realise until you start asking around!) and the success rate is really high, especially as you're having it so early. 

Good luck!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi apsara, don't worry about the reduced movements Hun. At 34wks they do get less vigorous and frequent because there is less room for manoeuvre. Also, if baby has changed position then you may not be feeling them as much. I always had a rule with the twins, as long as I felt at least some movement every 3 hrs through the day, I didn't worry. They had such little space left by 38wks that I barely felt them at all :hugs:

Zzzz welcome Hun, and sorry for your loss :hugs: Please don't worry about stitch placement and epidural/spinal. You are so lucky to have such a proactive consultant who isn't prepared tot take any chances with you, so often doctors do not acknowledge IC and more babies are needlessly lost :( I had my stitch placed with a spinal block. It felt fine and didn't cause me any problems. I've had 3 spinal blocks and two epidurals in the past and they've all be fine. It was good to be awake during the procedure because I could chat to the consultant as she was doing it and I felt much more in control. 

Just know that you are giving this pregnancy the best chance possible hun, and that it will take so much of the stress away for you chick. Good luck and take care xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Rebecca- I'm willing and hoping that your sister's baby stays in safely now til term. Much love :hugs:

Bump- I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby. :hugs:Thank heavens you have had a stitch without a fight. :hugs:oh the nighttime o's are terrifying, as it's beyond your control. However they are unlikely to kick anything off, it's just disconcerting as you want everything stay off limits and totally stationary, I know. Please try not to worry, I had a few, as sex was off limits and I always woke up in a panic and really worried/embarrassed.

Zizz- I had a spinal with my stitch placement and it was perfect for the job. I was absolutely terrified that the stitch wouldn't work and was a trembling mess as mine was a rescue cerclage. However,I barely bothered about the anaesthetic at all, there was no pain, just a feeling of being very exposed (lol) and a bit swollen down there. 
I am so sorry for the loss of your twins too, again, it is refreshing to hear that your doctor is taking a proactive approach, instead of a wait and see one. The stitch really does work. You will be absolutely fine x:hugs:

Heychickie- sorry I didn't congratulate you on your amazing progress. Well done! How are you feeling? Getting excited? X:hugs:

Aspara- Lizzie said it really about the movements! I experienced a similar thing, as long as you are feeling movements and they are regular, all will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## heychickie

HelenGee said:


> Heychickie- sorry I didn't congratulate you on your amazing progress. Well done! How are you feeling? Getting excited? X:hugs:

Helen, I'm feeling ok - plenty of stretching in the body going on, so a lot of back, hip, pelvis pain, but nothing I won't gladly deal with. Emotionally, I still don't think I've fully connected to the pregnancy/baby, and probably won't until he gets to really come home with us. We are almost ready at home, though - DH has been nesting :winkwink:

He does freak out a little when I remind him only 5 more weeks and this little guy will be here!

I'm so glad everyone else is doing so well, too!


----------



## kateqpr

Hey everyone, 

glad to hear everyone's cooking okay - good babies and bumps!

I'm home alone today. Husband at work, Poppy at grandmas for the day, and i'm in bed doing my tax return. Trouble is, when i'm on my own i just start to worry. Every twinge, pull or feeling of discharge, i start to worry somethings about to happen. Guess i just feel a bit scared, and so desperate for the next few weeks to pass by. 

I wouldn't like to admit how many times i've googled 'survival rates for 25 weeks' today -or double checked my pregnancy ticker to see if i'm magically skipped forward a few days... :(

And baby is really kicking low today. I can actually feel her, stood on my cervix, kicking away and sending little shock waves up my girl bits. Ouch!

Anyway,just feeling a bit lonely and worried for no real reason....

Back to the tax forms!


----------



## truthbtold

Kate I googled survival rates weekly all they way up to 37 weeks dont feel too bad lol. 

Well ladies my cerclage has worked too well because im still pregnant. My cerclage has been out since December 23rd and still no baby. Starting to think he will never come out.


----------



## kateqpr

You poor thing!! The ironic thing with stitches is you can end up being induced!!

Hope you're not feeling too achey and big. Fingers crossed things start happening soon. Any day now... so exciting for you!


----------



## LaRockera

*Kate *sweetie, honestly, I'd be surprised if you've googled survival rates more than me or any other lady in this thread. I bet non-cerclage mummies do it too, it's only normal!

Not much I can say, apart maybe that I wish time passes quickly for you and this nightmare is over with the best possible outcome. 27/28 weeks is a huge milestone, and you're about a week and a half away. This is really important. 

Your stitch seems to be holding fine though, and since the doctors talked about unexplained bleeding, I'd think it's just an issue of your cervix being irritated. It's also normal to feeling baby low, mine has been cephalic at my 27 week scan, it's absolutely normal. 

:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Kate achey is an understatement. Im out right miserable. I have never weighed this much in my life. I no longer feel human lol. Waiting for the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Susanah

Hello everyone
My section has been brought forward - to TUESDAY !!!!!! yes - this tuesday !
My composure has completely gone out the window and im now an anxious emotional insomniac fearing every possible complication !!! Also fearing anything happening to charlie whilst im in hospital and feeling terrible for abandoning her with my mother for 2 days. Thats the hardest bit of it all. 
Very excited but had given myself a week to get ready and now its happening so soon ... gotta get myself together really quick.

ANYWAY --- Overall very excited and can't believe it all. Feels like a dream.
My Surgeon has to go to USA to a funeral and doesnt want anyone else to operate - so baby is coming a week early. AND my other half is oncall all week for the same hospital and this cannot be changed due to everyone else being away !!! He is O and G Doc so god knows how they are going to handle that one. 
Crazy.
All we need is baby out safe and for her to be ok... and for charlie to be ok for a few days without me :( - the rest will fall into place.

Will update you with any news

Susie x


----------



## kateqpr

Oh Susie, that's great news! Gives you less time to worry about it...

I understand the worry and guilt of leaving a child at home while you're at hospital - i had four days at hospital this week and felt awful not being with Poppy or her fully understanding why. But she seemed to see if all as a big adventure, and got LOTS of extra attention and treats from everyone, so it was really my problem, not hers in the end!

So excited for you. And at least with a c section, you know you'll be back in your room, with your baby in your arms, within an hour. Brilliant news!

Good luck sleeping for the next two nights. Bet you'll find it hard to switch off!


Kate x


----------



## LaRockera

Susie, I'm delighted for you! You've come to the end of such a long, traumatic journey, kudos to you! You deserve all the happiness in the world!

I can understand what you mean about being scared. I've already started having all sorts of weird dreams about labour and the like. Funny enough, I don't consciously fear labour, it's the actual getting there, week by week, that consumes me. But inevitably as the time approaches, you start to realise this is really happening.

As for Charlie, normal to feel like this, but she's going to be in great hands, your mum! Try to take comfort in that!

:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow Susie, exciting news! 

Little Charlie will be fine, I was exactly the same when contemplating leaving my eldest when expecting (he was 20mths at the time and we were inseparable) - I started worrying about that 6 mths before my due date!!! I think it's normal with your first because you spend so much time with just them, one to one. You can't imagine someone else looking after them. She'll do great and won't be half as upset by the change as you imagine her to be :hugs: You're about to give Charlie the greatest gift possible with a sibling to love forever, so don't fret about the minimal time you'll have away from her in the process.

Will be thinking of you Tuesday, take care and let us know asap :hugs: x


----------



## lizziedripping

Kate honey, the shock waves up girl bits I can relate to ;) Common feature in the twin pregnancy. Sometimes it woke me and I actually cried out in pain - I never had that with my first so I'm assuming the stitch exacerbates the whole thing. Big fat hug to you for your lonely day off worry hun - I'll be so relieved for you when you get past 30wks and can relax a bit. You have had it particularly tough, and are deserving of some peace now :hugs:


----------



## apsara.m

thanks a lot vaali, bump1 ,larock ,lizzie, helengee as you all know iam a worry wart if anything changes from what iam experiencing. anyway yesterday lo gave me some storng kicks may be just to make me feel good lol. 
vaali i had stopped taking projestrone shots around 28 weeks. only duphastone tabs 2 times a day and for the past 15 days duphastone at night only doc told me from 10th onwards i neednot take duphastone and ecosprin(blood thinner) fingers crossed for tomorrow.
bump1 iam very glad that the bleeding is stopped now.let ur feets up and drink plenty of water. bump1 eventhough i was pregnant 2 times i never crossed 17 weeks. let us all cook our babies to fullterm.
zizz iam very sorry for your loss
hope the cerclage went fine for you and you are doing fine.
larock how are you doing? at 30 weeks iam sure you are experiencing a lot of kicks from bubba
lizzie as always you are just amazing.
helengee thanks a lot it always makes me worryuntill somebody assures what iam experiencing is normal and iam paranoid at times.
kate... i feel for you.. it is hardly 4 weeks before you reach 30weeks and i am sure you will relax a lot when you cross that milestone.
oh truth.. i never imagined there will be a day when we feel oh baby you have to come out now.. lol for all the tensions of preterm labour...
susan.. update us with birthstory and pics please..


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Truth, I was told it could go longer with women who've had cerclages because of how tight they are to keep those little ones in. I'm so excited hearing how far you've come. I can't WAIT to hear the good news!

Lizzie, thank you for your comment about first children. It's given me encouragement when we try again for another baby. Right now I'm just LOVING being with our daughter. What a lovely role this "motherhood" is!


----------



## vaali

Ahh.. ok, so looks like i missed out quiet a bit in last 2 days. Had my baby shower yesterday:happydance: & we all had loads a fun:thumbup:. I believe my sweet lil heart enjoyed it too:kiss:!

Bump1 welcome sarah!:flower:. Ah! 3 m/c s & i know where it puts you in:hugs:.. dont worry buddy! we are taking the current one to term.. 
Those spontaneous night orgasms! tell me about it bud!!:dohh:.. i too had quite a few of them during my initial weeks (how restless it gets you:shrug: they no more feel pleasurable to us, right?) & as the bump grows your mind naturally tends to be thinking more of the bump, kicks, labour.. & stuff which will distract your mind away from 'it'.. i hear you buddy!:hugs::hugs:
All i wanna say is to be very cautious, conscious, take much rest as possible, drinks lots of water everyday & what not??... we are definitely baking this one to term:thumbup:

MA lovely profile pic there! sorry if im noticing it late:wacko:.. my :hugs::hugs:to lil amelia!

Zizz77 so sorry on the loss of your identical twin sons bud!:hugs::hugs: my heart goes out to you!..
Glad on the early stitch this time & im sure the procedure is gonna be all cool & successful today!. It was done under GA in my case & it dint do any harm to us so far i know. Not that i was given options either, infact i dint bother to ask them about it that evening since all i wanted was the badly funneling sac to be back in & baked to term:kiss:..! Do keep us updated..

Heychickie these stretch pains:cry:.. they are kinda incapacitating us..! looks likes they gotta be there till the stitch is in..!

Truthbtold 39+6!!:winkwink:" I no longer feel human lol.." cant believe i see these words:haha:.. i wrote it verbatim to my friend just few mins back in an email ..!!:hugs:
LO is gonna be landing in your arms in no time buddy! my :hugs: to you.... expecting another birth story here:happydance:!

Susanah awwww.. so the D day is tomo! how sweeet:hugs::hugs:.. LO for sure is gonna be coming out all healthy & happy! my advance congrats to you bud.. im so happy for you!:happydance:

Kate i hear you bud:hugs:! not once.. not twice.. those immediate post cerclage weeks i wished every single day, i were given the power to skip that day when i open my eyes the first thing..
I know its hard to put our minds to rest, but believe me once you are past 28ish weeks, the pleasure of the bump will start springing up in you & you will defo feel more confident. Your road to pleasure is not far away at all & you both will be there in no time honey!!.. stay tight..

Larock i can feel you there enjoying your rock queen inside :kiss:.. im really going to miss my bump after he pops out!.. i love all the attention i get @ home & elsewhere with this bump :blush:..

Lizzie, helen 'hi' there..:flower::flower:

Oh btw, though i was initially told my stitch would be out by 37w, looks like my OBGY wants me to carry it till the end of 37w as i can be expected to go into labour starting from the same day the stitch is out with such a short cervix:blush:. so i will have to wait till this 20th for cerclage removal. Well thanks to this stitch i carried him so far & one more week should hurt much right? (but the stretch pain really hurts like a hell with every change in position!:nope:)

May we all make it & bake it to term:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I can't believe how close we are to more babies coming. :happydance: It REALLY makes me happy!! 

:hug:


----------



## LaRockera

*Apsara and Vaali* - :kiss:

Thank you, she is quite active, overall I'm very happy with her movements because even though they're not constant or always of equal intensity, she does make sure mummy doesn't worry, and that's more than enough for me.:flower:

Hope you're both doing great!


----------



## Irielioness

Sorry I haven't been in here much. I have seem to have broken my laptop screen so everything I do must be done from my kindle lol kind of hard keeping up with post on a little 7 inches screen lol. Anyways a little update I'm 19 weeks today wow how time is flying so far everything is great at my last appointment they did note my cevix was shorter on the back side compared to the front but its still measuring great at 3cm and its closed so far seems the cerclage is doing its job. As days go by I'm getting a little more timid. I cant help but think wow I was only pregnant for another month before we lost our baby girl. I have to keep reminding myself we are doing everything possible to keep this little one baking :) I promise ill update as often as possible. My thoughts and prayers are with each and everyone of you.


----------



## lizziedripping

Irie, lovely to hear everything is going ok :) You will be nervous hun, but you are doing everything possible to get to term this time and remember that most of the time cerclage ladies make it to atleast 37wks and as truthb will testify, usually more lol. You know where we are if you need us :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Mommy's Angel said:


> Lizzie, thank you for your comment about first children. It's given me encouragement when we try again for another baby. Right now I'm just LOVING being with our daughter. What a lovely role this "motherhood" is!

Thanks MA - I spent so much of my second pregnancy worrying about the impact on my eldest of another baby in the house, and leaving him to go to hospital! Crazy looking back because in the end I delivered her prematurely and unexpectedly ended up spending 2wks away from him! Ironically I learnt to 'let go' a little, accept help more and not preempt the future (usually wrongly) quite so readily. He was absolutely fine with the seperation, and of course, doesn't remember it now :winkwink:

The relationship with a first child is so intense, and the worries so magnified that in many ways the arrival of a second is a healthy addition which serves to dilute this focus and attention. The whole family dynamic is on balance, better for it. It also makes for a more relaxed Mom, who learns that her kids are not quite as dependent on her and her alone as she first thought (quite a liberating feeling, and ironically one which allows you to enjoy motherhood even more). 

Of course the flip side is that when you have lots of kids, then the worry becomes "Am I being fair and giving my kids enough attention?", confirming that as a mother, the guilt and anxiety never really goes away whatever you do!! Goes with the territory I guess, but at the same time ensures you strive always to get it right ;) 

I fear that now that I may be rambling, a sure sign I need to go to bed :haha: xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> I fear that now that I may be rambling, a sure sign I need to go to bed :haha: xxx

No! Your insight it actually quite refreshing. Thank you.:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## LaRockera

Mommy's Angel said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> I fear that now that I may be rambling, a sure sign I need to go to bed :haha: xxx
> 
> No! Your insight it actually quite refreshing. Thank you.:hugs::kiss::flower:Click to expand...

What would we all do without Lizzie's 'rambling' I wonder. :winkwink:


----------



## apsara.m

little update from me 
went for my scan today. lo is still breech so doc told me almost 100% i will go c sec. she wants to make sure i cross atleast 38-39 weeks before c sec as i have GD and lo weight is 2.5Kg at 35 weeks. so she will fix my c sec after feb 2nd i suppose. she told me she wouldn't remove the stitch untill c sec.


----------



## lizziedripping

You ladies are so lovely, thank you. Apsara Hun, how many weeks are u now? Don't worry about having a section btw, for me it was my most relaxed birthing experience to date :hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Apsara - good news that you have a date to work towards now. If its any consolation, Poppy was breech up until 35/36 weeks, then did a nice big turn before the right way round for me! So you never know, things could change, but i think it's good to know you have a date you can prepare for. 

So close!! It's such an exciting time, those last few weeks!


----------



## kateqpr

Irielioness said:


> As days go by I'm getting a little more timid. I cant help but think wow I was only pregnant for another month before we lost our baby girl. I have to keep reminding myself we are doing everything possible to keep this little one baking :) I promise ill update as often as possible. My thoughts and prayers are with each and everyone of you.

Irie - well done for getting through the last few weeks! And yes, realistically i think the next couple of weeks are kind of the hardest. I think if you look at the posts on this thread over the last months, most people seem to post the most, and anxieties are at their highest, around the 20 - 28 week mark. And of course, as you approach a date that reminds you of any previous loss, you're bound to compare pregnancies and past experiences. But it is all totally normal, and doesn't mean anything or that the same thing is going to happen. Quite the opposite, now you have you trusty stitch in place, and plenty of attention from the doctors. 

I'm at week 26 now, and the days and hours just drag by! And i am feeling particularly timid at the moment!! I just keep on thinking, only a few more weeks to go before i'll allow myself a trip out shopping to buy my first baby things.....

Good luck with everything. And feel brave - you're doing brilliantly so far, cervical length is great, and you will have a healthy baby at the end of this journey

Kate x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Aspara! I had to have a C-section because baby bear was breech. She came out LITERALLY butt first. :lol: I have type II diabetes as well. Can't WAIT to hear the good news and see your lo. YAY! :happydance:


----------



## Kneekey

Hi ladies,I'm new to this forum and was just looking for some advice...I had my cerclage placed on Dec 13th, at 14 weeks. Yesterday I felt pulling on my cervix and had three contractions that I was actually aware of. I drank a whole bunch of water and put me feet up, the contractions stopped, but I still feel the pulling today. Any suggestions?


----------



## kateqpr

I had a lot of pulling and pinching sensations with my stitch. It can be quite uncomfortable. It's probably completely normal but I would probably get it looked at by a doctor, just for some reassurance and to know if it's normal for you or not. 

Good luck!


----------



## lizziedripping

Well, both Truth and Susanah should be cuddling their long- awaited 'babes in arms' right about now. So excited, and hoping all is well. Will you ladies join me in wishing the well? Xxx


----------



## garrickbaby

lizziedripping said:


> Well, both Truth and Susanah should be cuddling their long- awaited 'babes in arms' right about now. So excited, and hoping all is well. Will you ladies join me in wishing the well? Xxx

I can't wait to hear their good news, Its crazy how we are on pins and needles throughout our pregnancies hoping and praying that our babies stay put and then at the end can't wait to get them out. 

......I may be next... Went in today and my amniotic fluid went from 15 to 7. So I may be having my little girl on Friday via c-section if the fluid has decreased anymore. Wish me luck.


----------



## vaali

Truthbtold & susie.. im so curiously waiting to see the pics of your cute LOs.. yay!! yes lizzie, im excited as well & wishing all went well with them!! 
Garrick i wish you loads & loads of luck bud!! ah.. & friday is tomo (well, for us in India..)! wow.. how sweeet!! she is gonna be cuddling up in your arms in no time!!!.. 
Well, after hearing all these awesome news first thing in the morning..I cant wait to have mine & yes, right now! (ok.. i think my monkey boy is laughing hard at me getting restless.. ouch! strong kicks!!) :D


----------



## apsara.m

lizzie iam 35+2 weeks now. i was really hoping for a vaginal delivary as i had a stitch placed. anyway i just wanna hold my lo. i just want a safe delivary it doesn't matter if its c sec or vaginal. 
kate my doc told me after 35 weeks the position doesn;t change much.. yes i had to wait only 3 more weeks to hold lo
MA doc told me extended breech so lo is laying horizontal with hands and legs curled up i think. in my scan i saw hands and legs very near. now my PP is way bit high so has to increase insulin intake. anyway not much weight gain and no water retention(touch wood) so far. how is our sweet little amelia doing? 
lizzie as you said i can't wait to hear truth and susanna's update with their cute little ones photos..... 
garrickbaby so close to hold lo... yay.... tomorrow.. so sweet... please post los photos and birthstory as soon as possible.. lots and lots of prayers and good luck to you dear
vaali.. wait till jan 20 then we will be able to hear your story with lovely photos...
lots and lots of love to all of you


----------



## Mommy's Angel

apsara.m said:


> lizzie iam 35+2 weeks now. i was really hoping for a vaginal delivary as i had a stitch placed. anyway i just wanna hold my lo. i just want a safe delivary it doesn't matter if its c sec or vaginal.
> kate my doc told me after 35 weeks the position doesn;t change much.. yes i had to wait only 3 more weeks to hold lo
> MA doc told me extended breech so lo is laying horizontal with hands and legs curled up i think. in my scan i saw hands and legs very near. now my PP is way bit high so has to increase insulin intake. anyway not much weight gain and no water retention(touch wood) so far. how is our sweet little amelia doing?
> lizzie as you said i can't wait to hear truth and susanna's update with their cute little ones photos.....
> garrickbaby so close to hold lo... yay.... tomorrow.. so sweet... please post los photos and birthstory as soon as possible.. lots and lots of prayers and good luck to you dear
> vaali.. wait till jan 20 then we will be able to hear your story with lovely photos...
> lots and lots of love to all of you

Hi there! :hi: 

You know, my hormones have still been out of whack since delivery. I think it may have been the progesterone that caused the Pupps rash for two months. I have an appointment with my endocrinologist because my sugars have been sky high!! :dohh: I was on an insulin pump for the last half of my pregnancy with Jackson Jeffrey and then just kept it for ttc and my pregnancy with Amelia because it was the safest drug to be on while pregnant/tt. NOW though, I need to get healthy so I want off it for awhile. Extra insulin stores as fat. I can't seem to lose mine. Ugh!:nope: I will say that Amelia is worth it all though!:cloud9:

As for Amelia, for the most part she's doing well. Two days ago she started getting a bit fussier. I'm not sure if it's the reflux, gas, or she's been sucking on things a lot more and I'm wondering if she's getting ready to cut teeth. Could be all three. :shrug: I feel totally clueless!:wacko::haha:

Waiting patiently ladies! What very happy moments with all these babies.:happydance::flower:


----------



## LaRockera

Kneekey said:


> Hi ladies,I'm new to this forum and was just looking for some advice...I had my cerclage placed on Dec 13th, at 14 weeks. Yesterday I felt pulling on my cervix and had three contractions that I was actually aware of. I drank a whole bunch of water and put me feet up, the contractions stopped, but I still feel the pulling today. Any suggestions?

I remember having contractions for a few days after my cerclage was placed, and was on tocolytes for this reason (but had to stop them after three days as they raised my heartbeats- stopped them, nothing happened). What you describe sounds normal to me, but always give your consultant a call if in doubt. :winkwink:



lizziedripping said:


> Well, both Truth and Susanah should be cuddling their long- awaited 'babes in arms' right about now. So excited, and hoping all is well. Will you ladies join me in wishing the well? Xxx

Absolutely! I wholeheartedly wish that everything was absolutely _perfect_, and both truth and Susie are holding their perfect little miracles as we speak!


----------



## kateqpr

Hey everyone,

Yes, big congrats to Truthbtold and Susie (and Garrickbaby?! Getting confused, as so many LO's seem to be due right now)- can't wait to see photos and hear your birth stories!!!

Seems like there's a lot of positivity going round right now, which is great. Good karma for everyone hopefully. 

My news - had my pre term clinic appointment today. Three hours in total! I had my FFN test, which came back negative. Yaaayy!! I did a saliva test too (which involved sitting for half an hour trying to dribble into a test tube) as part of their research project. Saw my consultant, and all looks nice and normal. It looks like i have another UTI, which is depressing, but not surprising. Just waiting for confirmation from the lab, but have antibiotics all set to take. Just seems that no matter what i do (have been drinking tonnes of water, cranberry pure dilute and tablets), still it happens...

So next appointment in two weeks time. I'm also being signed over to midwife care too, as my doctor said she wanted to me start trying to feel like a 'normal' pregnant woman, and getting to spend time with the midwives would help convince me I am having a baby! 

So feeling quite good today. I hate to say that, as i don't want to jinx it, but i do feel there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Only two more weeks of being strict with bed rest, then i think i will start to allow myself a bit more excitement and the odd trip out. In fact, i'm even planning a first Mothercare trip if all goes well at 28 weeks, to buy my first new baby thing....

Now I just have to try to concentrate on positive thoughts. My mind does tend to wander, and think something else is bound to wrong. I fully expect another bleed and stay in hospital (think this is my coping mechanism... mental preparation!) and sometimes i start to worry about other things going wrong (still birth etc) but i just have to rein those negative thoughts in. 

I hope you're all happy and well and feeling positive too. Sending lot of love

Kate x


----------



## LaRockera

*Kate *- Yes! I'm so happy to hear you're finally starting to breathe, even gradually. I also started shopping around 28 weeks and now I'm all over the place with stuff and pre-travel arrangements! :wacko: Excellent news about the ffn test too, and as for the UTIs, I've read that sometimes it does happen to pregnant women, and they have to go on low-dose antibiotics for quite a while. Don't worry too much though, it takes A LOT of the infection to get to your kidneys and even then you can get treatment. Drinking loads of water helps flash the bugs out so even though it doesn't cure UTI, it can at least stop it from spreading.

I'll tell you what. Why don't you start a journal for your last trimester of pregnancy? Then you can write about all the baby stuff you'll be buying and keep yourself busy with other things. :flower:


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all well, Kate you sound perfectly rational. Well done, it's hard to keep a sense of perspective when you're willing away the hours.

Truth, Susie- much love and best wishes- hope your little bundles are safely in your arms.

Garrick- you must be so excited now x

As for us, today is Bella's first birthday! A huge milestone that we never thought we'd see. It's been a wonderful day, celebrating, reminiscing and hopefully laying some fears about Bella to rest. I finally think I'm over the fear that I've escaped the ic misery, therefore something else awful will happen. Little miss has loved the day, having lunch in a cafe, pinching peas off her Daddy's plate and generally charming all around her. I am so very lucky. I'll post some pictures when I get them organised x


----------



## garrickbaby

HelenGee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you're all well, Kate you sound perfectly rational. Well done, it's hard to keep a sense of perspective when you're willing away the hours.
> 
> Truth, Susie- much love and best wishes- hope your little bundles are safely in your arms.
> 
> Garrick- you must be so excited now x
> 
> As for us, today is Bella's first birthday! A huge milestone that we never thought we'd see. It's been a wonderful day, celebrating, reminiscing and hopefully laying some fears about Bella to rest. I finally think I'm over the fear that I've escaped the ic misery, therefore something else awful will happen. Little miss has loved the day, having lunch in a cafe, pinching peas off her Daddy's plate and generally charming all around her. I am so very lucky. I'll post some pictures when I get them organised x


Sounds like a great 1st birthday. Happy Birthday Bella!


----------



## LaRockera

*Helen *sweetie - happy birthday to Bella! :happydance: May she live a long, happy, healthy, prosperous life, always surrounded by people that adore her and she adores! 

:kiss:


----------



## LaRockera

I've been lurking at Amy's journal, it seems that her little girl is doing good. I'm really happy to see so positive updates, and wish from the bottom of my heart that her little fighter grows healthier and healthier by the day, and that all the nightmare is behind her now. :flower:


----------



## garrickbaby

Update on me.... My aminotic fluid was 7 cm on Wednesday and it came back up to 12 cm so i'm just being watched and will have my regular appointment on Wednesday.... So no baby for me right now. It look like I will finally get to Full term. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## kateqpr

Garrickbaby - that's great news! Enjoy a quiet weekend at home instead of the hospital!

Larockera - yup, been keeping an eye on Amy's journal too. Little Connie is looking so well, especially now her eyes are open and she looks so alert. Lets hope that things continue to go well for Amy and Connie. Life in the neonatal unit must be so difficult for the family. She's doing amazingly well. Her story has been a real inspiration for me. 

Hope everyone else is well!

I'm home alone tonight - husband has gone out for a chinese with his best friend, so i've just snuck out before he went (my little trip out today....) and gone to the local McDonald's drive thru. I have just pigged out on the biggest plate of chips and cheeseburger ever. I even allowed myself a few sucks on a diet coke. 

I now feel DISGUSTED with myself! I never eat McDonalds - but for some reason, it becomes my nemesis in pregnancy, and i end up thinking about burgers wistfully. Last pregnancy, i ended up driving there in my pyjamas late at night to satisfy my craving. So weird!!

Oh, and some good news. My lovely consultant called me today to say that after sending my urine off to the lab, it turns out i haven't got a UTI after all. Weh hey! 

Now, do i have the Mcflurrie in my fridge, or not?...


----------



## LaRockera

*Kate *- you're most certainly entitled to eat junk every once in a while, don't beat yourself up, okay? You've been exhausting yourself with worry, give yourself a treat.

And yay for no infections - FINALLY you can breathe!


----------



## garrickbaby

*Kate*- We all deserve to pig out sometimes.... you may feel guilty and disgusted aftwards but i'm sure it was soooo good going down. :)


----------



## lizziedripping

kateqpr said:


> Now, do i have the Mcflurrie in my fridge, or not?...

:rofl: Thanks for that Kate, you really cheered me up tonight :rofl:

As for pigging out on Maccyds - the pregnant body wants what it wants hun, and I really wouldn't worry about it. After the twins were born is when I got my burger craving, and I couldn't get enough double cheeseburgers, chips, chocolate, and sausage rolls. I was on a junk food drive, and put it down to breast feeding and my body needing the 'quick fix'. Just made sure to limit it to once a week and intersperse it with plenty of fruit and veg :) 

I'm more interested in your sudden venturing out to the drive thru - you may not have noticed the change in yourself, but you seem more relaxed and feel able to make even that short journey. Are you steadily feeling like you can start 'living' a little more? I hope so :hugs:

Garrick, hang in there chick. Pleased to hear you are able to go on a couple more weeks. Even at this late stage, its better for baby to stay put for as long as possible. Hope youre ok hun :hugs:

Truthb has had her baby btw ladies :happydance: Hope she doesn't mind me saying, her little boy Jeremiah (gorgeous name), arrived on the 11th weighing 7Ibs 11. Way to go Truth - lots of love to you and lo, so so happy for you all :hugs:

Helen hun, Happy Birthday to Bella for yesterday :hugs Has it really been a year already!?!? Bet she's lovely, any chance we could see some pics of Bella and her brother? It's funny how I create a mental image of the ladies and their babies here, but when they post pics their families are seldom what I had imagined.....lol. It's just nice to put names to faces :hugs:

MA - with Amelia, it could well be something and nothing. Up to about a year old, their temperament and fussiness ebbs and flows and is rarely anything you are, or are not doing hun. I always say that baby behaviour gets better by degrees. They seem to turn a corner at 6, 12, 24wks then again at 6, 8 and 12mths. It feels like you just get them settled, have a run of 'good nights', then they have you pacing the floor at midnight again for no apparent reason. I believe that over the centuries parents have attributed these lapses to teething and colic (which it sometimes is), but most of the time it is just their 'adjustment' to life outside the womb, and as their brain develops and grows (rapidly in the first year), they are often overwhelmed, protest and really let you know about it! 

At the end of the first year any sleep problems are usually resolved, and then each year after that they just get more and more delightful :) One of the twins has always been 'easy', but the other has been more typical of my babies and was very fussy in his first year. He improved hugely from 12mths, but it is only in these last few weeks have we really seen him 'blossom'. It is almost like someone has flicked a switch in his brain and he is suddenly charming, settled and happy. 

I was lucky that I already knew this stage was coming because of my experience with the others, and that is why motherhood really does get easier the more you have. Knowing there is light at the end of the tunnel is a brilliant thing which helps you through the difficult times. PM me any time chick if I can help at all. :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Thank you Garrick and LaRock for Bela's birthday wishes, they mean so much more to us coming from ladies who've experienced the cerclage trauma.

That's great news for you Garrick, everything is looking amazing for you. I remember back in August, we were on holiday in Spain and you were experiencing hurricanes and had to take shelter. We had no wi-fi, but I was desperate to check in and make sure you were ok. That seems like a lifetime ago now. Which is brilliant!:hugs:

Kate- I was such a miserable cow being stuck on bed rest - I think if I'd allowed myself to sneak out to McDonald's every now and again I might have been in a better psychological state at the end of it. Just enjoy it! I don't need an excuse to sneak in the odd burger here and there, pregnant or not. I can't pretend I love eating healthily all the time, just in front of my children :hugs: where's next on the hitlist, BK or Subway?! X :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,
I've put a few picies on here, some from Christmas and some from Bella's birthday. I couldn't upload all the ones i wanted :dohh:

Lizzie - i know exactly what you mean, I always have a different mental image of the ladies on here in comparison to the real pictures i see. I'm a really nosey parker tho' and I just love seeing other amazing ladies with their gorgeous families. :thumbup:

I couldn't roatate a couple of the pictures, sorry x
 



Attached Files:







DG_13988.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 6









DG_13921.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 6









DG_13943.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 5









DG_14117.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HelenGee

...and the last one...it's impossible to take a picture of all four us not looking ridiculous! x
 



Attached Files:







DG_14140.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LaRockera

*Helen *- thank you for the pictures, you guys are a wonderful family, and it's also lovely to finally be able to put a (gorgeous) face to your posts. :flower: Bella looks beautiful, it must have been an amazing evening for you, guys. xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Omg Helen, what a beautiful family! Your little boy looks just like his Dad, and Bella like you - so cute. Thanks for sharing, it really does help to picture you all on here :hugs:


----------



## vaali

Awww.. helen!! cutest bella & gorgeous you!! awesome family!!!.. i loved that family pic (hugs.. hugs..). Im in a hurry, just dint wanna read & run. Gosh! your pics are amazing & made my pongal (one biggest festivals of south india today) day.. yay!!
Will come back later & update..
Lots a love to ya all!


----------



## garrickbaby

*Helen*- Beautiful pictures of the family, you are very blessed!


----------



## HelenGee

Lizzie- thank you for your kind words and for Bella's birthday wishes, I think we posted at around the same time on Thurs, I certainly didn't mean to not thank you! :dohh::hugs:

Thank you all for your sweet words about the pics- the Christmas ones of Oliver make me chuckle because of his crazy hair. We had booked him in for a pre-Christmas haircut but he was too ill to go- I daren't cut his hair myself as it's wildly curly and he's a fidget! 

Wonder how truth and susie are doing....? :hugs:


----------



## Susanah

Hello Everyone
Lily Melissa Ramsden was born at 11.26 on tuesday the 10th.
She was 6lbs 7oz and is fine.
I had a few complications - mainly that my uterus had split - and its amazing that we didnt know about it from all my scans - and they were initially unable to suture me up - but I was given lots of drugs and after some time I could be stitched together.
I had a very thin layer of peritoneum holding things together and if I had gone into labour, its likely my uterus would have ruptured and they told me both baby and I could have died. 
It was a bit of a shock and quite hard to digest.
I also had a few anaesthetic complications with a very low and abnormal nodal heart rate and then a bad reaction to the drugs they gave me to increase my heart rate.
It wasnt the c-section of my dreams - like the first one had been - but the baby is fine and im recovering. We are now home and all is ok - apart from Lily having already caught charlie's cold but we will see how she goes. i really hope we do not need to go back to hosp but if we do, then we do. 

Just very glad to have my babies and I will post some pictures soon

Love Susie


----------



## LaRockera

Congrats Susie, I can't wait to see her pictures!

How frightening about your uterus splitting, hon! Best not to think about it I reckon, brings a shiver down your spine. You're all very well now, and that's all that matters.

Can't wait to see your little one, every successful birth in this thread is an inspiration to all of us!:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Susie, congratulations hun, but so sorry to hear you had complications :( I know how serious a ruptured uterus can be and am amazed you managed the pregnancy despite it. I'm assuming it was at your previous section incision? Scary that it could happen really, but I'm so thankful you are ok now :hugs: Take care, and enjoy your new family x


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Susie. 

Hi ladies. Jeremiah was born january 11th. He was 7lbs 11oz. I went one day pass My due date and probably would have went further but the doctor induced me on the 10th. The induction didnt go too well the pitocin was too strong for My lo. Whenever i had a contraction his heartrate would drop. So at 5cm dilated they stopped the pitocin which stopped My contractions. So as i sat sitting and waiting for the doctors to decide what was next i kept feeling pressure. When they checked me i was fully dilated without having any contractions. Only took 45minutes to go from 5 to full and they wanted me to push but it was so hard because i wasnt having contractions or urges to push but after 20 mins of pushing Jeremiah came into the world screaming and i feel in love for the third time. 

All of you ladies helped me get through this hard pregnancy. I know the rest of you will be blessed with your precious babies too. Thank all of you for your support. I will be here cheering all of you on. waiting to try to conceive again lol.


----------



## garrickbaby

Congrats *Susie* and *Truth*- enjoy your little babies. *Truth-* Jeremiah is beautiful. 

*Susie*- uterine rupture is my biggest fear, they said I can no go into labor on my own since I have a classical scar from my last c-section. I'm glad everything worked out for you, still very scary but now you can just enjoy your little girl.


----------



## LaRockera

CONGRATS, Truth! Such great news in less than a week! Beautiful!:happydance:


----------



## LaRockera

Okay, so I had my own little adventure yesterday.

So bubba decided to change her movement patterns the last three days. She still moves but a lot less than she used to, and it's mostly butterfly movements with a bit of rolling. I knew that babies' movements are supposed to decrease after a while but I thought it was too early for her (even though she is almost 4lbs already and on the 75th centile!).

Anyhow, I called triage, they asked me to go in, wired me up in the monitor. Results: all reassuring. Doctor said they were 'textbook'. She said that's what I should expect from now on, but to still go in if I feel worried again.

Her HB was excellent, no contractions and her movements were within the reassuring range. I've been getting backache and torso tenderness the last few days so though 'oh-uh, this can't be good', but it's all fine. No infections in urine either, so it's just a matter of me getting used to her new patterns I guess? :shrug: I've been warned that I'm entering the joys of the final stages anyway. :dohh:


----------



## chistiana

Hi ladies and sorry to be crashing in like this.i desperately need your advice and experience...i had a cerclage put in 2 days ago at 17+6 as a precaution. I couldnt do it earlier cause i had some unrelated bleeding and cervix is still measuring 46mm. Anyway after the procedure the blood stopped today but i m still getting some contractions and weirdly i feel a pinch or something like this when i go to pee. I am on antibiotics so i doubt its an infection. What do you thing?are these symptoms normal or should i be concerned?thanks for any input!


----------



## HelenGee

Susie- congratulations on the birth of Lily - you have such good taste in names! Enjoy your gorgeous family. I can't believe you made it safely through pregnancy with a uterine rupture- how absolutely terrifying for you. That feeling of only surviving by the skin of your teeth takes a little while to sink in and subside. Thank heavens you are all fine :hugs: Bella caught a cold before we were even discharged from hospital, it's that time of year :wacko: however, fingers crossed it's just a snuffle and will help her immunity x

Truth- little Jeremiah is adorable, huge congrats. Love the name too. Hope you're recovering from the birth. Well done, enjoy your little miracle x

La Rock- it's great that bubs is on track. You are right to just call in to triage when necessary, even if you just want peace of mind. It's true though, you are in the late stages of pregnancy woohoo! X


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Christiana and welcome :hugs: it's still very early days post stitch, and twinges and pulling sensations were normal for me throughout the pregnancy after my stitch was placed. I had a shirodkhar stitch and as Lizzie explained to me, placement involves moving the bladder slightly. I felt uncomfortable when peeing for a few weeks after placement.

I know it's easy to say, but try bit to worry. 45mm is a fab lengt, your stitch went in before any changes happened to your cervix, which means that it is more likely to carry your lo to full term.

Take care x:hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Hi Christiana. :flower:

Like Helen said, it's normal to experience light bleeding and a bit of stinging while urinating. I also have a shirodkhar and the first time I went to pee after the cerclage (I was not pu on a catheter) I screamed my lungs out. :dohh: Then it gradually subsided, getting better pee by pee. :haha:

It all sounds normal to me, but if you're worried call your consultant and ask for advice.


----------



## lizziedripping

Truth, he is absolutely precious :) What a gorgeous little boy, you must be so proud. I love being a Mum to 3 boys, and sometimes can't believe it, it makes me feel so 'grown up', and at times overwhelmed by the sheer responsibility. I pity me and my daughter being surrounded by 3 adolescent males a few years from now.......should be fun lol xxx

LR - you won't believe how different things will begin to feel from 34wks. The stretching and pulling is immense and 'torso tenderness' as you call it, will be ever-present with a vengeance in the next couple of months hun. I didn't really feel the burn with one baby until I reached 36wks, after which point I felt massive, couldn't get comfortable and didn't sleep all that much (was like that from 28wks with the twinnies lol) You know what tho, those last few weeks are amazing, and I envy you them. It is perhaps the most exciting, joyous time of all. The anticipation of meeting your lo is beyond compare, and certainly I haven't yet found a feeling to match it. I am truly addicted to that, which is why I'm planning #5 I guess.............enjoy it darlin', us ladies have earned the much longed for third trimester and it's associated aches, pains and unparalleled joys more than most :hugs:

Christiana - welcome hun. As Helen has already said, all that you feel is perfectly normal after stitch placement, and ou must prepare yourself to experience pinching and contraction-like tightenings for the duration now. It does seem to be par for the course in most IC ladies, tho some do escape it. good luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## chistiana

Helen,larockera and lizzie-thank you so much ladies i woke up this morning and read your replies and it kind of put my mind at ease...i really dont know what kind of cerclage i got, i was put under anesthesia and that was that (stupid i know) anyway one more question if you dont mind although lizzie kind of answered it already..do you all think that 3-4 non painful contractions and 1-2 kind of painful contractions per day are normal? I ve having like braxton hics fir the last couple of days but this morning i woke up with a painful one...could it be that my bladder was full?thanks again soooo much!how far along are you ladies? Was that your first cerclage?ever had any complications?


----------



## LaRockera

*Lizzie *- thanks for the warning, hon. :haha: Yep, I can already feel the extra stretching and the baby getting heavier, and I'm grateful for that. I just hope I'll be able to fly in dignity at 35 weeks, lol! At least it'll only be a 3h flight, nothing major, and I plan to check-in at home and book some good seats. The anticipation and longing of meeting her is already here, and now that we're putting her things together, it finally makes it feel so real. I'm 32 weeks today, such a great milestone. Then it's 35 and at 37- tah-duh! I get my stitches removed.

*Christiana *- I was put on tocolytes for the first five days for this very reason, to avoid contractions, so this tells me they're probably normal? I had to stop them in three days' time as they had raised my HBs, I felt mild discomfort for the following days but after a week I actually caught a flight back to the UK and all was good. Let's see what the other ladies will say. I'm 32 weeks today. :flower:


----------



## kateqpr

WOW - so much has happened here these last few days. Where to begin!!

Welcome new happy healthy babies Lily and Jeremiah!! Well done Susie and Truthb! What a huge relief, and such brilliant news for you all. I hope you're both locked away that cosy bubble of those first few days of being with your new baby. So happy for you both. 

Helen - what gorgeous children you have. Beautiful. And a nice tree too!

LaRock - so glad to hear you're still allowing yourself a sneaky trip to triage!! You don't want them to forget you! Means when you do go in in labour, you end up recognising everyone, which makes it a bit of a easier place to be. As you know, my rule of thumb is When in doubt, go in. And always so nice to hear LO's heartbeat and walk out of the hospital knowing everything is okay. 

No real news here. Other than am now feeling really quite BORED TO TEARS!! I'm 28 weeks next week and counting down the hours to when i can start to go out and about and start baby shopping. Hurrah. Bit tired too - Poppy was sick through the night at the weekend, so i got two hour sleep as she was so frightened and upset. A little reminder for me of how to prepare for those early weeks of being up through the night and watching the sun rise while feeding a new baby. 

Oh, and i have tooth ache. Ouch. It's making me feel a bit depressed actually, as its a root canal i've had done before and they've warned it me may need to come out. I really don't want an extraction, not at this stage. My teeth have to be removed surgically, as i have curly roots. Not fun......Dentist tomorrow.....

Love to you all x


----------



## kateqpr

chistiana said:


> Hi ladies and sorry to be crashing in like this.i desperately need your advice and experience...i had a cerclage put in 2 days ago at 17+6 as a precaution. I couldnt do it earlier cause i had some unrelated bleeding and cervix is still measuring 46mm. Anyway after the procedure the blood stopped today but i m still getting some contractions and weirdly i feel a pinch or something like this when i go to pee. I am on antibiotics so i doubt its an infection. What do you thing?are these symptoms normal or should i be concerned?thanks for any input!


Hi Christiana! Hope you're feeling a bit better today. All the pains etc you mention sound completely normal to me. If you're worried about the contractions, why not just give your hospital a quick call? It would probably ease your mind a lot just for your doctor to tell you not to worry. 

Keep those feet up and rest for the next couple of days. Well done for getting this far x


----------



## chistiana

Larockera-thanks hun,once again your own personal experience really helped me calm down...he put me on yutopar for my contractions yesterday so hopefully they ll be gone soon!!wow 32 weeks! Well done, you re only 5 weeks away from full term...ow cant wait for that time to come for me too!!

Kate-thank you too hun, it really helps to know other women who ve been through this and made it to safety experienced the same symptoms!! I called the doc and he just said to continue my meds and make sure i empty my bladder often so that it doesnt put pressure on my uterus! How long untill you re on your feet again? I ve been on bed rest for 6 weeks now and i feel i m going crazy!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

*Kate *- sorry, I forgot to reply to you. :dohh: I've been a regular customer at the triage, I only got one page of self-admission in my maternity notes left. :haha: Luckily I'm married to a really nice man that never, ever complaints when we embark on unplanned trips there, even if it's at 10 o'clock on a Sunday night. 

Yay for your 28 weeks, it's time to start SHOPPING, girlfriend! And since you, like me, didn't buy anything beforehand, you're now going to be so busy with stuff you won't realise how fast the following weeks will go by. I'm leaving for Greece in three weeks, and still have thousands of things to do!

*Christiana *- don't even mention it. I've been helped immensely and generously in this thread myself, the least I can do is give my teeny weeny bit back. Yutopar is what I was prescribed too, took it for three out of five days, and was fine after that. Thank you, 32 weeks is quite a milestone indeed, and this thread has been invaluable. So stick around.:flower:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks larockera!will definately stick around and see you all to full term births! where about are you coming in greece, you re talking to a greek one here!


----------



## LaRockera

chistiana said:


> Thanks larockera!will definately stick around and see you all to full term births! where about are you coming in greece, you re talking to a greek one here!

Gah - I didn't see your location. Of course you are. :dohh:

I'm pm-ing you in Greek. :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies. Glad to see so many of you are getting close to your due dates. There will be a ton of new babies here in the next few weeks. Everyone keep up the good work. 

Welcome aboard Christina. 

Lizzie, glad I have another mom of three boys in here to talk too when there driving me mad lol. Little boys are a handful but I love them to pieces. Everyone keeps asking me if im done but I guess I will be a cerclage momma again one day. At least one more time. 2012/2013 doesnt sound to bad. 

Question. Did anyones doctor tell them how long you should wait to have another baby. Just wondering if there is a certain time frame between cerclages they recommend. Not that im trying again just yet lol.


----------



## chistiana

Hey truthbtold, congratulations on you new baby boy!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies - Christiana, when you have the cerclage placed they give you some medication which suppresses contractions because they are very common after cervical surgery. Once these wear off the contractions surface again as your uterus settles down and your body adjusts to the presence of a 'foreign body'. 1/2 painful contractions a day can be normal in a non- cerclage pregnancy, but given you have had the surgery, they are to be doubly expected and will settle down in time. 

I felt menstrual-like cramps and tightenings from the moment the stitch was placed until 32 wks but I still didn't go into labour by myself hun. I think they stopped because my uterus was over-stretched and unable to contract by then due to it carrying twins. I worried about the feeling constantly, and was convinced it meant that my cervix was misbehaving, it wasn't and the contractions were never strong enough or regular enough to have an effect. You can have up to 2/3 contractions in an hour before you should be concerned - that said, if they do pick up pace and they are painful on a regular basis the. As Kate said, it never hurts to get looked at :hugs:

Truth Hun, cerclage Mums don't necessarily need to wait any longer than anyone else before conceiving again. However, it is recommended they the ideal time between pregnancies should be 19mths. It gives time for your body to recover and replenish its resources to adequately nourish the next baby. Of course that is an ideal, and many women don't wait 19mths and their babies are fine :). I'd say give it at least 6/12mths tho to give you and baby the best chance. xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Lizzie. Im thinking 2013 hopefully that will go well and our family will be complete.


----------



## chistiana

Lizzie-thanks so much!wow twins!my hero!! I had some menstrual type cramps along with a kind of pinching feeling today and the baby felt really low so i freaked out a bit but just heard it on the doppler and calmed myself down a bit!gggggrrrrrfffff if this continues to 32 weeks and this baby doesnt pick up with more kicking i ll start screaming!!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

*Christiana*- Listen to Lizzie, she's our thread guru. :haha: I too have experienced cramping throughout the pregnancy, it's usually round ligament pain, growing pains, that type of thing. Of course you'll be able to feel your baby more later on! I have an anterior placenta so my regular patterns didn't start until weeks 24/25 but since then it's a daily party! It's so very reassuring!


----------



## chistiana

cant wait for those kicks to become stronger.....my placenta is anterior too so sometimes i can feel little kicks but then i can go for a day with nothing...grmmfff bring on the kicking!!!
ps: i ll def take the guru's word!!!


----------



## Bump1

Hi Ladies

I'm 16+3 today and had a stitch placed 2wks ago due to my history.

Last night i started getting tummy cramps which i thought were bowel related but i have managed to go 3 times and i still have the pain.

Been to hospital and they did checks and said baby is fine (heard heartbeat) and the checked my stitch and they said that looks fine.

I have to go back next week, really worried, has anyone else had these pains?


----------



## chistiana

Hey bump!i ve just had a cerclage done on saturday gone so i m not quite 2 weeks away but i do get contractions,pinch like feelings and menstrual type cramps.all the lovely ladies on here have reassured me that this is quite normal and my doc told me to just monitor 3 things and not worry a)no heavy bleeding b)no gash of clear water and c)not too many regular contractions. I m sure you ll be reassured in here but you could just also check with your doc.


----------



## garrickbaby

I had my girl today! We welcomed Kendall Lynn Garrick into the world at 3:47pm on 1/18/12 via C/Section. She's 6lbs 2oz and 19 3/4 inches. 

I went to my 37 week appointment and as always did a NST and on the monitor her heart rate was 175-180 steady for about an hour... so my doc said that could be a sign of infection. I got to the hospital around 1pm and they monitored me for another hour and her heart rate had come down but she had no accellerations and a good amount decellerations. The doctor did the C/section and said that her cord was wrapped around her next and there was a proper knot in the cord. SO, thank god my doctor decided to take her now. I've had so many fears about sillbirth so we are so thankful. The funny thing is that in July I had a dream that I would deliever on July 18th and I've stook by that date the entire time so for us to deliever on that date was amazing. 

She was breathing a little fast they have her in the NICU monitoring her, no oxygen or nothing is needed. She does have a slight infection so my doctor was right... She is the best doctor i've seen. 

Below is a pic when she was first born, i'll had more later. Thank you all for your support, it's such an amazing feeling to see that she is here with us. 



:


----------



## vaali

Know what ladies? my cerclage removal tomo!! yaaaay!! cant believe i made it this far already..!:happydance:

Christiana, bump1 welcome... you both have got your prophylactic stitches in, which is awesome! & trust me they are gonna do their job & take you guys to term..:thumbup:

LR, Kate, Aps, Lizzie, Helen, MA how are you guys doing?:hugs:

Truth glad you are thinking about the next one already!:D way to go buddy!! hope jeremiah is keeping cool..:baby:Hello


----------



## LaRockera

*Garrick*- CONGRATS, honey! :happydance: I'm sorry you had a such a scare, but too glad to hear all went well in the end! Nightmare over for you, now you can enjoy your precious gift!

*Vaali*- good luck with the removal tomorrow! Let us know how it all went!


----------



## kateqpr

Congratulations Garrickbaby!! So glad you had your C section and things went well in the end. She looks gorgeous - i hope she's out of NICU soon and you're not too sore. 

Good luck tomorrow Vaali - let us know how it goes. I'm trying not to think about my stitch removal....

Hello and welcome Bump1. Good news you've had your stitch. And i have had every symptom under the sun in this pregnancy. I always think it's stitch related, and often it isn't, just normal pregnancy aches and pains. I have had cramps, sharp pains, bleeding, infections, you name it...And each time it gets resolved and things just carry on as normal. If your stitch is in place, and baby looks fine, then there's not a lot they can do, other than tell you (which i'm told all the time, and i know it's true...) that all women experience pain or discomfort during pregnancy, so it is actually 'normal'. As long as you're keeping your doctors up to date and getting the attention you need, then hopefully they can reassure you, and spot things when there may be a problem. 

Good luck!


----------



## vaali

Garrick wow!! what a sweet surprise? our hearty congrats to you! i know it should have been an all scary emcs buddy:hugs:.. but so happy everything turned out great!

Kendall Lynn looks absolutely adorable!!:hugs::kiss:... im sure she is gonna be out of NICU very sooner. Kudos to your doc!! we are so happy for you..:happydance:


----------



## chistiana

Garrick-even though we havent spoken before HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!she looks absolutely gorgeous and i m sure they will only keep her in the nicu for 1-2 days as a precaution!!!well done mummy!

Vaali-ow good luck on getting your stitches removed tomorrow, hope its done in no time!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Huge congrats Garrick. Kendall is adorable. 

Good luck tomorrow Vaali. 

Welcome aboard bump1.


----------



## HelenGee

OMG Garrick! Kendall is gorgeous - love the absolutely newborn pic too, she looks like a healthy chunk of baby! Ooh wish I could have a cuddle! Well done to you and your doc for picking up the cord issue. Phew! Hopefully she'll be out of NICU soon and you'll be at home with your family. Thank God for such amazing doctors, there are so many of them around and they really are heroes. If I could ever repay mine, I would, a thousand times over x

Woohoo Vaali, your stitch removal will be a walk in the park. It's a joy to know you've made it that far in comparison to the fear of when the stitch was placed. Good luck, not that you'll need it x we're all well thanks btw x


----------



## vaali

Thanks a lot sweeties!! Suture removed successfully!.. more than the pain i would say too much of discomfort from stretching & pulling with speculum, scissors & stuff..:( lil screaming, bleeding & all is well that ends well. oh, btw there also happened the discovery of my candidiasis (thrush... bahhh!). I was told my cervix is soft & fully effaced allowing just one finger. 

So i will keep baking him for few more days, fingers crossed & see when he decides to say us all a big 'HI'..


----------



## Bump1

Garrick your little girl is so beautiful, congratulations xx

Vaali Great news on your stitch removal.

Well i was admitted to hospital as they thought i was in premature labour, pains have calmed down now and ihave a bag full of different meds to take.

They think but aren't 100% sure that it was a severe case of IBS. I'm hoping it was xx


----------



## garrickbaby

Hi Ladies, 

I was discharged from the hospital today and Kendall came home with me, She is doing great, she was in the NICU for two days to just get antibiotics (her white blood cells were a little high at birth) and for monitoring. We are working on breastfeeding, she latches on great but since she was in the NICU they started her on formula. 

I was so emotional leaving the hospital and when I got home because it has been many time that I've left the hosptial without a baby and all of those emotions just came back. We are so greatful and blessed. I've added a few more pics (one is with her big sister Kalia, 11 years old) its amazing how much they change within a few days. 

everyone hang in there, I know that if I could get though this then you all also. I will be checkin and following all of you ladies, can't wait to hear about all new babies in Feb and March.

Thank you all for the support, I believe the support I had in this pregnancy was about 95% of why it was such a success.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0154.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0178.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9









IMAG0182.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## chistiana

Garrick-ooooowwwwww she s such a sweetheart!!she looks absolutely beautiful,seriously,and although its just a pic she looks like a big baby!!!congatulations again!enjoy your miracle and take time to rest a little,those feelings along with all these new ones can be a lot to handle!

Bump-i hope it was a severe case of ibs too hun but poor you,you must have been in so much pain...hopefully the meds will do their trick!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies! 

Congrats Garrick. :hugs: :happydance: Kendall is BEAUTIFUL. So glad she is here safely and both mom and baby are doing well. Kudo's to the Dr. for being so good!

Kate, I too have a bad wisdom tooth that needs to come out ASAP. I have to make an appointment this week with the surgeon. Shouldn't be too hard though my dentist said. 

Truth...love to you hunny!

Welcome Christiana and bump1. While I hate to add another to our IC group for self explanatory reasons, I'm certainly glad we have each other to encourage one another through such an emotional roller coaster. This is a great group of women as you'll find out and many of us have had happy endings even after the storm. :hugs:

Vaali, what great news of the stitch being removed! Usually the speculum hurts as we're more sensitive in the vaginal area during pregnancy. That part was NEVER fun for me and is why I didn't allow too many speculum procedures. Even after the stitch was taken out nothing was moving very quickly for me. Better that then my prior experience with Jackson. I've learned a lot from this thread! The women have come to bless my heart.

Lizzie, Helen and everyone else I missed....Love and hugs to you all. You've become my friends through this thread and I'm very touched to read your stories, gain experience and wisdom from you as well as look forward to the future with my daughter and maybe even a baby in the future if God wills. All I can honestly say is My cup runneth over. Great BIG :hug: to you all!!


----------



## LaRockera

*Vaali *- congrats on the stitch removal, sweetie! You've made it, you're almost there! We're with you, day by day!

*Garrick*- she is absolutely gorgeous! What a relief this must be! It's so beautiful to see you so happy after all you've been through.

Keep the good stories coming, ladies!:flower:


----------



## heychickie

Congratulations Garrick! 

I can't wait to be there with you. When I got up in the middle of the night to pee this morning, I stood up and had to immediately sit right back down, as I had so much pelvic pain I couldn't really support myself straight away. Less than 3 weeks to go though until my c-section - I can make it, I hope!


----------



## catherine_xo

Hey, I have only posted on this forum a few times so hope you all don't mind me joining, I'm 36 weeks pregnant & had my cervical stitch removed friday, it didn't go as succesful as planned .. 2 different doctors tried removing it with just gas and air for pain releif but they seem to struggle to remove it and I wasn't coping very well with the pain so in the end I went down to get the stitch removed with a spinal. Everything went well, I am now losing thick pinkish discharge and I was wondering if this was normall after stitch removal? x


----------



## chistiana

Mommy s angel-thanks for the warm welcome hun, i ve only been in this thread for a very short while but i already feel a whole more reassured!!!

Chickie-congats in making it this far hun, you re considered full term now right??it s so great readig so many full term success stories!!!happy and healthy remaining 3 weeks!!!!!

Vaali-i m glad everything went good with the removal and you can bake a little longer...you ll soon be holding your own little miracle!!!!

Catherine- this is my first cerclage and i am way early to have personal experience but i would think it is normal to have some bleeding since they couldnt get it out so easily and maybe this is mixed with some of your mucous plug??the ladies that are further along will give you a more definite answer i think but congrats on making it so far!!!


----------



## heychickie

chistiana said:


> Chickie-congats in making it this far hun, you re considered full term now right??it s so great readig so many full term success stories!!!happy and healthy remaining 3 weeks!!!!!

My doctor considers me full term, yes. Technically I'm not 37 weeks until Thursday. The section is scheduled for 39w 1d. Thanks!


----------



## chistiana

It will be here in no time... I wish i were in your shoes now so i could skip all the worrying and bed rest! Cant wait to hear news of a safe arrival of your baby!!


----------



## HelenGee

Catherine- some bleeding is normal after stitch removal, mine lasted 2 days. It could be your mucous plug dislodging which is normal at your stage. As long as the bleeding is light, not prolonged and not accompanied by pains, then I wouldn't worry. If it is labour, then it's not a worry either! Well done for getting so far. Btw my stitch removal was similar to yours, the consultant requested a spinal, but the anaesthetist did a saddle block, which didn't work as I am resistant to opiates LOL! They ended up knocking me out for 10 seconds while they finished the removal as it was a shirodkhar. It didn't make labour start any earlier tho! Good luck x

Garrick- I'm in love, your girls are beautiful. It s a very emotional time, kind of like walking out of a train wreck. Enjoy your baby girl, and if you ever need any support with the emotional side, we're here for you x


----------



## olga2424

Hi ladies, hoping you are all well.....firstly i would like to apologize for being awol as my internet connection has just recently been restored and was only able to catch up on here using my phone which wouldn't let me post.

Heychickie, congrats on reaching 37 weeks, how i wish i was in your shoes.
Vaali, , fantastic news on your stitch removal!
Garickbaby, your little bundle of joy is so gorgeous!
Lizzie, Kateqpr, Larockera, truthbtold and every one ive missed...much love to you all.

Well as for me its 3 weeks since i last had my stitch @ 17 weeks and am now 20weeks, since then ive been living in fear and crying all the time. Ive been experiencing some cramping and tightening and keep thinking my cervix is starting to change and preterm labor is knocking on the door. My only console is when i had a scan on the 18th Jan it and changed from 21mm to 31m,:happydance: with no funneling Ive also noticed that a few days after the internal scan i started to itch down bellow and am now really worried i may have developed an infection as my last pregnancy i tested positive for GBS and BV which they think also contributed to my PROM. During my my stitch placement, I was treated with iv antibiotics (clindamycin, penicilin v, endomethacin) and am praying and hoping my stitch is not infected.

3 days ago i started to experience some itching down below and today when I went to the bathroom I noticed I had some discharge which was not a lot or smelly but it was slightly green which sent me into panic mode as this it was similar to what i had when my waters broke before i lost my baby only difference it was constantly present...
Am panicking now as am petrified of catching any infection with a stitch in. my question is how long would the antibiotics i had when i had my stitch cover me for? Have any of you ladies had an infection with a stitch in place and had antibiotics and been ok?
If my cervix is still closed and haven't lost my mucus plug yet, what are my chances the infection would still travel up and infect my stitch or cause me to dilate?

Am only 20 weeks and feel like 28 weeks is 2 years away! Ive not slept in days as petrified am going to go into labor as its the period in which I lost my angel.
Please share your experience as to how you felt after having your stitch, what you experienced till you reached full term and what methods you used to avoid infection.
Am going to hospital tomorrow to see if at least I can have a swab but don't know if this would cause more harm than good as Ive read on hear that its not a good idea to keep having internals.

Lizzie, please advice...do you think i should request to be scanned to see if there any changes to my cervix and also swabbed high up in the Virgina or the lower one would be just as good in picking up infection?
Gosh Ive never been so stressed in my life and just wish i could just wake up one morning and i would be 38 weeks..


----------



## olga2424

Ps: ive just bought some CarePlan Vph Test Gloves for my own personal use in the hope they would help me catch any future infections in time....What do you ladies think of them? Also one more thing I forgot to ask, is it normal to feel quite tender in the lower abdomen 3 weeks after the stitch and also ive been feeling my babys kicks really low... Gosh am in such a state of fear!:cry:


----------



## chistiana

Olga wow you sound a lot like me!!!i had my stitch 10 days ago and every single day since then i worry and cry over something else...today i am perfectly convinced i am leaking amniotic fluid...anyway i m not sure i can help with your questions but i can try to answer some...i was on antibiotics until saturday gone..i think if you were to catch an infection that could travel up and harm your baby due to the cerclage it would have happened within 10 days.any infections after that i assume are not connected to the cerclage. I am positive for strep b and my doc treated me with antibiotics before the cerclage.he is sure i will have it again later on in the pg but we ll treat it again then so if you do indeed have an infection you can treat it now, it doesnt matter that you have the cerclage in. I d ask the doc about the swab, i m not sure i d want to introduce anything in there yet,maybe try a simple urine test first to eliminate the more simple infections?? My baby also kicks me very veeeerrryyy low, i sometimes feel as if her/his feet are gone pop out from down under but i think at this stage they still have a lot of space to move around so they can put their feet wherever they want!! Thats all i can answer and of course i might be wrong but thought i d share with you. I have an appointment to see my doc in 3 hours so i ll ask what happens if i get an infection later on and update you later if you want.x


----------



## vaali

lil update from me.. 3rd day post cerclage removal & *we* are still going strong with a 3mm long cervix:haha::blush:


----------



## chistiana

Vaali you re in for the whole 40 weeks!!!imagine going overdue!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

*Olga *hon, I'm waiting for the other, more experienced ladies to respond to this, but I've been on antibiotics for five days. Have also seen some greenish discharge at some point, turned out it was nothing. But it's always important to get checked out.

I've had traces of nitrates/leucocytes twice so far, been given antibiotics twice, and even though I don't really think I had a bladder infection on neither occasions, I was reassured they wouldn't harm the baby. 

BV can break your waters, but it needs to be left untreated for months. I can't tell you not to worry because I've been as crazy about this pregnancy as everyone else here really, but chances are, you're going to be fine, hon. Just keep an eye on things.

PS. Like Christiana, amniotic fluid leakage has been one of my constant fears. Do know that the stitch can trigger a lot more discharge than in a non-cerclage pregnancy.


----------



## chistiana

hey everyone, i know you are all way ahead of this stage but i still wanted to update on my first post cerclage appointment....i was so nervous last night i didnt dare close my eyes!Anyway, all went well, my cervix is at 40mm and cerclage above mid way which the doc said is great! No infections and THANK GOD all the water is in there!!! I also thought the baby was way too low but he checked it out and told me she's at a very good height!!! So now we re going for our big growth scan on the 14th of february! Ow and it's a girl!!! I think i ll sleep tight, at least for tonight, i m sure i ll find something else to worry about tomorrow!!


----------



## truthbtold

Vaali your clock is ticking...not long now. 

garrick your girls are beautiful.

I hope everyone is doing well keeping those babies cooking. 

Afm. im just trying to get the hang of mothering three kids lol its a challenge along with being sleep deprived.


----------



## selina22

Hello everyone, i was here couple of years ago, i lost my son due to incompetent cervix.. but didnt know at the time, i had the stitch with my daughter, and she is a healthy 4yr old... i am now back as i have just had my bfp :) and going to see consultant soon for the sticth at 13 weeks... seems sooo far away

question for you... i did complete bed rest with megan, do you all do bedrest?? or moderate.... hope to get to know you all for the next 9months xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone, 

Sorry i've not been around. We've been a house of illness! Poppy had an ear infection, cue sleepless nights. And my OH has had a really bad tummy bug for the last five days, so my bed rest has had to go out the window as he's been quarantined to our bedroom, and i've been sleeping in the loft and looking after Poppy on my own - a real shock to the system after ten weeks of lying down and bed rest. I am EXHAUSTED!! And have sore hands from washing and sanitizing everything so much. I have never had so many dizzy spells and bad nights sleep. And to top it off, Poppy now has a temperature and bad cough, so has spent the last two nights in my temporary home in the loft, and we got three hours sleep last night. I am a zombie!

But luckily, it has made the last week fly by, and i am 28 weeks tommorow. YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!! (if i had the energy, i would be running round the room naked, celebrating). I have a scan and FFN test on Thursday, so am hoping to get the go ahead to ease up on the bed rest and start going out more. I just feel like a weight has been lifted and i have my sense of humour back. It had been a stranger for the last two months. 

I still worry about still birth or the cord getting damaged or hurting my baby. I wish i could stop worrying and start believing I might really have another child. I am slowly starting to plan decorating our spare room and buying Poppy a big bed so her cot can be used to the new LO. Lots to keep me busy!

*Olga & Christiana* - oh i so feel for you ladies. I was a gibbering teary mess ( as my husband and the lovely ladies of this forum will vouch) from when i had my stitch placed, up until, oohh, about a week ago! I was so worried about every twinge, pain, discharge etc. I did have two UTI's and then a Staph infection, but all were sorted out promptly and with no real problems, other than causing me to worry. I was a regular at my Day Assessment Unit, really just wanting reassurance from the doctors that what i was feeling was normal. 

No doubt, those weeks from around 18 - 28 are the most anxiety ridden, as you just want to make it to viability, and then to the magic 28 weeks. My only advice is not to google too much (i had way to much time to google and worry myself) and try and give yourself lots of other positive things to think about, and small goals (ie, i'll just get to 24 weeks and then get myself a manicure as a treat etc). Also, do mention your anxieties and worries to your doctors - they can often put your thoughts into context, as there is nothing worse than just worrying on your own about things you're no expert in. Really, speak to them for reassurance. And before you know it, you'll be in your third trimester and baby clothes shopping...

*Selena* - Welcome! And great news on your BFP. I remember having a sense of dread with my second pregnancy after bed rest with my first. I have been on bed rest this time round, but not full rest - i lie down as much as i can, do no carrying or lifting etc, but do potter around the house. I had my stitch at 18 weeks both times, so this probably accounts for this. I think many people have their stitches as early as you will, and gone on to have practically normal pregnancies with little or no bed rest, just with monitoring to make sure their cervix and stitch are holding well. Hopefully you'll be the same. 

*Truthbtold* = God i feel for you! Sleep deprivation is the worst. And i now look fondly back on the days when i had Poppy and i only had to look after her (and myself). I now know that this next LO will have to fit in with the already busy lives of everyone else, and my time will NEVER be my own. At least not for a good few years....

Larockera - hello lovely. Glad to see things are going nice and quietly for you (apart from the manic planning for your big trip!) Can you PM your address in Greece so i can send you a little something?

Everyone else - cooeee! I hope you're all well, and thanks again for all your support over the last few months, and the continued support given to all the other ladies who are on the forum. It really has been a Godsend. 

XXXX


----------



## selina22

kateqpr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry i've not been around. We've been a house of illness! Poppy had an ear infection, cue sleepless nights. And my OH has had a really bad tummy bug for the last five days, so my bed rest has had to go out the window as he's been quarantined to our bedroom, and i've been sleeping in the loft and looking after Poppy on my own - a real shock to the system after ten weeks of lying down and bed rest. I am EXHAUSTED!! And have sore hands from washing and sanitizing everything so much. I have never had so many dizzy spells and bad nights sleep. And to top it off, Poppy now has a temperature and bad cough, so has spent the last two nights in my temporary home in the loft, and we got three hours sleep last night. I am a zombie!
> 
> But luckily, it has made the last week fly by, and i am 28 weeks tommorow. YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!! (if i had the energy, i would be running round the room naked, celebrating). I have a scan and FFN test on Thursday, so am hoping to get the go ahead to ease up on the bed rest and start going out more. I just feel like a weight has been lifted and i have my sense of humour back. It had been a stranger for the last two months.
> 
> I still worry about still birth or the cord getting damaged or hurting my baby. I wish i could stop worrying and start believing I might really have another child. I am slowly starting to plan decorating our spare room and buying Poppy a big bed so her cot can be used to the new LO. Lots to keep me busy!
> 
> *Olga & Christiana* - oh i so feel for you ladies. I was a gibbering teary mess ( as my husband and the lovely ladies of this forum will vouch) from when i had my stitch placed, up until, oohh, about a week ago! I was so worried about every twinge, pain, discharge etc. I did have two UTI's and then a Staph infection, but all were sorted out promptly and with no real problems, other than causing me to worry. I was a regular at my Day Assessment Unit, really just wanting reassurance from the doctors that what i was feeling was normal.
> 
> No doubt, those weeks from around 18 - 28 are the most anxiety ridden, as you just want to make it to viability, and then to the magic 28 weeks. My only advice is not to google too much (i had way to much time to google and worry myself) and try and give yourself lots of other positive things to think about, and small goals (ie, i'll just get to 24 weeks and then get myself a manicure as a treat etc). Also, do mention your anxieties and worries to your doctors - they can often put your thoughts into context, as there is nothing worse than just worrying on your own about things you're no expert in. Really, speak to them for reassurance. And before you know it, you'll be in your third trimester and baby clothes shopping...
> 
> *Selena* - Welcome! And great news on your BFP. I remember having a sense of dread with my second pregnancy after bed rest with my first. I have been on bed rest this time round, but not full rest - i lie down as much as i can, do no carrying or lifting etc, but do potter around the house. I had my stitch at 18 weeks both times, so this probably accounts for this. I think many people have their stitches as early as you will, and gone on to have practically normal pregnancies with little or no bed rest, just with monitoring to make sure their cervix and stitch are holding well. Hopefully you'll be the same.
> 
> *Truthbtold* = God i feel for you! Sleep deprivation is the worst. And i now look fondly back on the days when i had Poppy and i only had to look after her (and myself). I now know that this next LO will have to fit in with the already busy lives of everyone else, and my time will NEVER be my own. At least not for a good few years....
> 
> Larockera - hello lovely. Glad to see things are going nice and quietly for you (apart from the manic planning for your big trip!) Can you PM your address in Greece so i can send you a little something?
> 
> Everyone else - cooeee! I hope you're all well, and thanks again for all your support over the last few months, and the continued support given to all the other ladies who are on the forum. It really has been a Godsend.
> 
> XXXX

sounds like a house of fun... congrats on getting to 28weeks let the fun time begin... im worried as last pregnancy i had no living child so was on bedrest all the time, i had my stitch with megan at 18 weeks too... this time i have a hyper 4 yr old and worried i cant manage.... :cry: 

im over weight too so worried that will affect the stich hence need of bed rest but im not sure xx


----------



## LaRockera

*Kate*- you're a sweetie! :kiss: Of course I can send you my address, although of course you don't have to send anything. I'd like to do the same so please send me yours! And... :happydance::happydance::happydance: for 28 weeks. This is when I took my big breath too, you'll see how time flies from now on! Time for some serious baby-shopping, sista!

*Selina*- Hi hon, so sorry for your previous loss. :cry: But huge congrats on your new pregnancy. :flower: I had an elective cerclage at 13+3 and even though I wasn't told to go on bed rest, I was told to take it easy. I work from home so put my feet up as much as I could, no house-cleaning, no lifting, I was allowed some moderate walking, about 10-15 minutes, and was on pelvic rest. Lots of water and keeping an eye for infections are of great importance. It'll all be fine.:thumbup:


----------



## chistiana

Kate-Heyheyheeeyyy and thanks so much for the understanding!!!!I feel i must be the most annoying person in the whole wide world for my doctor but I DONT CARE!!!I keep calling him with little stupid questions...i think he'll be just a relieved as i am when we finally have our lo!!! YAYAYAYAYYAYAYAY for reaching this huge milestone!!My DH and I talk about the 28 week milestone constantly!! Make it to 22 (next scan-growth scan) then to 28 (wowwowoouuuouououhoooooo) then 32 and then we'll be almost there!!! Yeap i know, it sounds a bit like when it's tuesday and you're thinking "hey wednesday tomorrow, thursday after that will be so close to friday..yayayya it s the weekend already" but it helps us pull through!!! 
Your house as selina said does sound a bit "crazy" at the moment but it's good practice i guess! I hope you hubby is better soon and so is Poppy. Have fun shopping hun!!!

Selina- hi and welcome! I m so sorry you had to go through this hard and horrible time with your little angel but still..congratulations on your new pg! I had my cerclage put in at 17w4d and i am currently 19w2d so quite recently. I was however on bed rest since 12w4d because of unrelated bleeding and the doc has ordered me to stay in bed until at least week 22, we 'll re talk about it then! I am allowed to walk around the house (like to get from bed to living room and bathroom), stand up long enough to make myself a quick snack, but generally that's about it. I understand how you feel, especially with your daughter around too as i too have a 20 month old son who doesnt and cant understand why mummy is constantly in bed and cant pick him up or play with him. It was harder in the beginning but the way i see it there's not much i can do about it...if i want my baby safe and sound in june i need to do it. My son has kind of come to terms with me not being able to do much and being as he is very young still he will sometimes say things like "daddy let's go, dont want to stay with mum" that break my heart but i know he know i love him and i know he loves me too and once our baby is here he will forget all about it and go back to being a perfect mummy's little boy!!! I think it might be better off for you as your daughter is much older and can understand more. As for whether you ll have to be on bedrest...maybe not...i had previous issues so i m not sure bedrest is because of the stitch plus 13 week is very early...so i guess you might just have to take it easy!!!

QUICK QUESTION ladies: after my appointment yesterday (i had an abdominal as well as a transvaginal us done) i noticed a little (like a small dot) red blood on the tp this afternoon. Do you think i should be worried? Called me doc (of course!) but he doesnt seems worried. What do you think?


----------



## HStein

Doc appointment today ended in a trip to the hospital for a higher-resolution ultrasound, babe is healthy and even measuring a few days ahead, but my cervix is already shortened to about 1.9cm even with a trans-abdominal shirodkar in place...18w 2d today, and it looks like I'm gonna be in bed for the duration. I'm heartbroken, still 6 weeks to viability, feels like an eternity.


----------



## LaRockera

*Christiana*- I'd think that your cervix may have gotten a teeny weeny irritated by the TVU. Sounds like an erosion. Monitor it for a while, although I'm pretty sure it'll be gone next time you log on here.

*HStein *- sorry to hear your cervix has been shortening, hon. :( However, this is why you got the stitch is in there. There are many ladies here with inspiring stories that went full-term thanks to the stitch. Full bed rest is not easy, but knowing it keeps your baby safe is quite reassuring. You'll have reached viability-and beyond- before you know it.


----------



## lizziedripping

Well, as usual I am away for a few days and there are 5new pages and a whole bunch of queries and concerns that I feel as though I'll never catch up with, nor be able to answer without missing someone out :( Sorry in advance if I do miss anyone - not intentional, just lots of posts and very limited to time to scan and answer. 

Firstly, Garrick hun congratulations on the safe arrival of Kendall - she is a beauty!!! :hugs: Hope you are ok, recovering well and coping with the sleepless nights. I think we all forget how hard those first few months are until we're back there again. Even tho our babies are so wanted, it doesn't make the sleep deprivation any easier to bear necessarily ;) like Truth and Susie, make sure to take good care of yourself too whilst you recover from the pregnancy and birth hun. You are just as important now as you were when you were carrying lo sweetie :hugs:

Kate - congrats on getting to 28wks chick, brilliant news and knew you could do it! Sorry you're not getting much rest tho - cant think of anything worse than the dreaded stomach bug, and I like you wash my hands til they're raw when one of us has it. I do anything possible to avoid it passing from one to the other. As for night time coughing, my eldest son gets a tickly, persistent night time cough with every cold and it's miserable :( 

We too have these spells of illness when everyone gets everything all at once - I spend 3 exhausting wks moving between bedrooms, mopping fevered brows and daydreaming more often thanusual about my 'Caribbean island' (a fantasy place I visit in my head when the going gets tough. It involves sun loungers, an endless supply of cocktails and is strictly child free lol) Hope lo is feeling better soon, and you get your much needed rest again :hugs:

I can't believe there are so many new babies here in such a short space of time..........just serves to make me even more broody lol (if that were possible). Well done for beating IC ladies! Xxx

Olga - your sensations, aches and pains are all very typical after stitch hun. As you saw from the TVU these tightenings were not having any effect on your cervix, and are unlikely to given that they are not regular, painful or strong enough.

As for infection, all pregnant ladies are at risk from infection, but an infection causing ptl is extremely rare in women with a closed cervix. Your cervix is closed, has a stitch and is reasonably long, so the risks that any of these 'bugs' track into your uterus is extremely unlikely. Often infections are secondary to dilation, and only cause problems once the cervix has changed, the plug is gone and there is dilation. I had a symptomatic BV with the twins and had it for weeks before it was picked up and treated. This was at 21wks, and it was likely there from early on. It caused no problems for me despite this because my cervix was tightly closed. 

BV is still a 'chicken and egg' infection, no one is certain if it can cause ptl, or if it is secondary to it and only tracks upwards after ptl - it is thought likely that it is secondary however. Lots of pregnant women have it, and don't realise but most progress without problems to term. I am certain you will be fine, and are in a better position than most because you are being monitored so closely. Have you asked about the green discharge since you last posted? It might be worth getting checked out, but most of the time these things are something and nothing sweet. Given your previously bad experience tho, it is totally understandable that this is worrying you, and always worth a check up.

Screening wise, if you can get regular scans then ask for them - if nothing more than to offer you reassurance. Are there plans to give you more swabs? I had them done routinely at 21wks, but wasn't offered them after that. I know it's hard to relax, but for what it's worth, I think that At the moment things are looking good for you hun :hugs: xxx

Vaali - yey, it's out!!! Here's to another 'full termer' :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok, and sorry if I've missed any specific posts. Please write again putting my name at the top if you need me to answer any queries - I feel bad for not contributing in the last few days so don't hesitate to yell out if you need me or any of the other ladies for that matter :hugs: xxx 

PS - new ladies and early second tri ladies Selina, Christiana, Olga, Hstein would you mind posting just your number of weeks, due date and stitch type, week placed etc in a seperate post? It helps to learn the basic facts about each lady here so that when posting I've got a brief reminder to hand. Thanks :)


----------



## HStein

Lizzie, I'm 18 weeks, due June 25th and have a trans-abdominal shirodkar (permanent) that was placed during my last pregnancy in 2005, I believe I was 14 weeks into that pregnancy at time of surgery.


----------



## vaali

lol.. ok we are still here hanging around together:happydance: wanna know what else is happening? we are eating & sleeping all day & gaining more weight to the level one could just burst out at any point:haha: 
*Boyyyy!* its time you need to do some mental preparation, i know its all cozy inside though:kiss:!..
Kate celebration time:cake: yayyyyy! you guys made it to 28w there!!:happydance:. Believe me bud, this baby shopping will give you lots of confidence & you will start enjoying this prego everyday starting from now on..:thumbup: (i did my shopping @30w..)
Larock 33w & moving to Greece.. awesome!!!:happydance: way to go buddy..!!!
Garrick omg! lovely pics there!! your girls are lovely!!:hugs:
Olga, Christiana Hope you guys are well & bubs kicking harder by the day..
Selina Grats on your bfp:thumbup: & welcome back! Allow me to say it is always wise to take much rest as possible with this IC & more so till you get your stitch in. No abdominal muscle excertion, no lifting & no straining on stools in particular. Good you are gonna be getting the prophylactic cerclage this time & it will defo do its work!
Hstein do not worry hon.. 1.9 is still a good length to hold the bub till term:thumbup: im sure the shirodkar will do it work. Sorry im not fully remembering your story, is this your first bean you are taking to this 18w?
Lizzie thanks again for the constant support.. what an angel you are!!:hugs:
Hope helen, MA are doing great with their LOs..
APs been a while bud, no noise from you?..
May we all bake it & make it to term sweets:flower: (ya! my monkey boy took it really serious though..:blush:)


----------



## chistiana

Lizzie-hey and thanks so much for trying to consider all our questions!!i am 19w3d today, due 17june, had the cerclage is at 17w6d (although they wrote 17+4?) but seriously dont know what kind of cerclage it was (no one said...it needs to be removed at 37w).

Hstein-sorry your cervix is shortening but i ve heard much shirter ones holding up after the cerclage so you just need to stay in bed...6 weeks is not that long hun!

La rockera-hey hun!you were right, i ve had no more bleeding just that little dot...i ll be worrying of course but hopefully not as much!!how are you?when's your trip home?

Vaali-wow that baby really took it seriously,you have to evict him in a few days!!bubs is either extremely quiet (which freaks me out) or really giving me some good kicks (sooo much better!!) come ooooonnnnn let s see some more beautiful baby pics!!

LADIES- another stupid question...would i definitely know if i was leaking af even since i m on bed rest?i cant get it out of my mind...


----------



## Nicole R.

Hello ladies! I have found my way back here, with my second pregnancy! Let me introduce myself before I get to my questions!!

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 15, and ttc naturally for 8+ years. I got pregnant on my first round of Clomid with my beautiful son, whom I had a .53cm cervix with funneling at 20 weeks with. I got a rescue cerclage put it, received my 17p shots, and stayed on strict bedrest until I delivered at 29 weeks. I also developed Obstetric Cholestasis, but my doctor wasn't concerned because he knew I wasn't going to make it too far. He was born a healthy 3lbs 8 oz and spent 9 weeks in the NICU. He just turned one yesterday( Yay Happy Birthday baby!!!) 5 months post partum, my IUD failed and I got pregnant again.. which was completely unexpected considering I had to take Clomid the first time around, and I actually ovulated on my own and my IUD came out.. anyway..

This time around I had a cerclage placed at 12 weeks and 17 shots starting at 16 weeks. I have had biweekly cervical length checks, and my cervix has remained above 4 c.m. I have also had ultrasounds twice a week and on the trace monitor twice a week to monitor the baby and make sure my toxins aren't affecting him. I have a scheduled c section at 37, as he feels this is the best time to take the baby and not risk stillbirth due to the Obstetric Cholestasis. Anyway I went to the doctor yesterday, and he said starting 32 weeks he is going to stop measuring my cervix. I had my son with me, and for the love of nothing I cannot remember why he said he didn't feel it was necessary after 32 weeks. Can anyone enlighten me?? And also, for those who have made it past 32 weeks already, did you stop your cervical scans?
Thanks for listening ladies, I hope everyone is having a great pregnancy, and I honestly pray for every woman who has gestastional complications, especially IC. It's a very scary thing...God Bless everyone!


----------



## selina22

Yep sure :)
im 4 weeks 3 days ... due 01st october 2012... due to have the cerclage i think shro...something (still waiting to visit consultant) we spoke before i got pregnant and the plan is to put it in at 13 weeks :)

i also had the same stitch put in with my daughter megan at 18weeks...she is now 4 yrs :)

x


----------



## heychickie

Nicole R. said:


> This time around I had a cerclage placed at 12 weeks and 17 shots starting at 16 weeks. I have had biweekly cervical length checks, and my cervix has remained above 4 c.m. I have also had ultrasounds twice a week and on the trace monitor twice a week to monitor the baby and make sure my toxins aren't affecting him. I have a scheduled c section at 37, as he feels this is the best time to take the baby and not risk stillbirth due to the Obstetric Cholestasis. Anyway I went to the doctor yesterday, and he said starting 32 weeks he is going to stop measuring my cervix. I had my son with me, and for the love of nothing I cannot remember why he said he didn't feel it was necessary after 32 weeks. Can anyone enlighten me?? And also, for those who have made it past 32 weeks already, did you stop your cervical scans?
> Thanks for listening ladies, I hope everyone is having a great pregnancy, and I honestly pray for every woman who has gestastional complications, especially IC. It's a very scary thing...God Bless everyone!

Welcome! It can indeed be very scary, but it sounds like you have a very attentive doctor, and I'm confident all will go well. With IC, the riskiest window is somewhere between 18 or 20 weeks, through 28 weeks. Not that some rare issues could occur before or later, but these are the main times of concern. After 28 weeks, baby is pretty much too big to just fall out if the IC came into play and you dilated early. You'd need to be in actual pre-term labor and contracting for it to become an issue at that point, and PTL is a separate issue than IC. Some women get both, but many, like me, never contract or have PTL with their IC. So, after 28 weeks or so, it's more important to monitor potential contractions than your cervix itself. I'm nearly 37 weeks, have had a cerclage in since 12 weeks due to a 24 week birth last time (he died a little over a month old). My cervix hasn't been checked since 32 weeks. I'll be having a c-section on February 10th because I had to have an emergency, classical c-section last time, and the risk of uterine rupture is too great for me to be allowed to labor and try VBAC. So, my cerclage won't be coming out until baby is here, but at the same time, they won't be checking it anymore. 

Best of wishes to you for a long, stress-free pregnancy!


----------



## Nicole R.

Chickie- I am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad this pregnancy is going so well for you!! Feb. 10th- not too much longer from now!! Congrats! xx


----------



## olga2424

Wow! i cant believe I have just written a long post and lost it:growlmad:
Anyhow,* Lizzie* you are truly amassing, all the great advice and reassurance you give us all here! 
*Selina22*, Welcome & congs on that BFP! *Kateqpr*, well done on reaching the 28w milestone hun!
*Hstein*, sorry about your cervix shortening but my understanding is that the cervix can be quite dynamic as mine had shortened to 21mm on my 16w scan(pre stitch).... after the stitch I put my self on bed-rest and on my next scan it had gone back to 31mm, hang in there and have plenty of bed rest and plenty of fluids.

*Christiana* hun, your are just like me as am constantly knicker checking in case am leaking AF but my experience the last time was I started to present a watery discharge for a while and prior to my waters breaking, I had a bloody show and a gush of fluid that trickled down my leg, I thought I'd pee'd my self. You will def know if you start to leak AF, its usually a straw like discharge with a sweet smell to it.

Well as for me am 20w+4 and been on BR since 17+3, I had my scan on Monday (trans abdo) as I declined the vaginal....The sonographer thought she may have seen some funneling but was not sure as the picture was not clear with the external scan. Am praying it was a false alarm....Will have another scan on the 18th Jan and hopefully I will get a clear picture then. I also had my swab results back and they were clear, no infection(Phew!)
Hi to all the Ladies I have missed out and would really like to thank you all for the love, info and support am getting here;
xxxx


----------



## olga2424

Lizzie, am 20+4:happydance: and had my stitch @ 17+3...my EDD is 09/06/12 and I had the mc'donald stitch.


----------



## chistiana

Nicole- welcome! It sure is scary but it s such a great thing that you still had your son and he s a healthy 1 year old today...it gives us soo much hope regardless of the stitch!! Just wanted to say hi anyway and i hope this is an uneventful and healthy 37 week pregnancy!

Olga- Hey! Thanks for answering my question...so you're sure i will know it right? I do get some watery discharge here and there but it s not enough to even get my undies wet (well not more than a little spot-sorry tmi). That's normal right? You re not talking about such kind of discharge? I ve got to the habit of smelling it (eeeeekkkkk gross i know)but it doesnt smell of anything...
anyway, i hope the funneling was not great but it i guess it wouldnt have been or the tech would have definitely seen it. Anyway, lets just keep our fxed no major changes or even better....no funneling at all on the 18th!!!Yyayayayayayya for being cleared of infections!!!!!!!!


----------



## kateqpr

Nicole R = hello! Re the cervical scans, generally they stop measuring the cervix at that point as it naturally starts to shorten at that point in every woman, in preparation for birth, so its not a good indicator of a problem. You doctor sounds like he's doing everything he should be!

x


----------



## LaRockera

Okay, we had a bit of a scare today.

So the last few days I've been having 'pinching' sensations down there, and feeling my vulva really 'raw'. This morning I went to check my pantyliner and it had a worrisome amount of brownish discharge on it. We drove to triage straight away, they hooked me up in the monitor. No contractions apparently, and luckily, Xanthe has been moving today like there's no tomorrow.

Then they stuck a speculum in and twisted it and turned it to the point I thought I would scream. They told me it was apparent I had thrush (they took a sample too but obviously no results for a few days) and that my cervix seemed closed, although they couldn't see the stitch. They said they didn't want to hustle me more with the speculum though, as it happens sometimes for the stitch to 'hide' as per cervical position/movements?:shrug:

Anyhoo, no similar discharge ever since, it's all clear, although pinching sensation comes and goes. I was given a pessary, will stick it in before I go to bed. Luckily I see my private obstetrician in Birmingham this Saturday- which seems like ages away but anyway- so hoping he'll be able to see my cervix - and the stitch- and confirm it's all in place. 

Now we're thinking of changing our flight to Greece for a week sooner. I spoke to my lovely Greek obgyn today (I love this man) and he told me it's time I went back. Today made me realise how important it is for me to be with him when my baby decides to come.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Nicole and welcome :)

My consultant wasn't interested in checking cl after my 28wk scan. I had scans every 3 wks because I was carrying twins, and after each baby check I had a cl check. At 28wks it had remained the same so she said she wouldn't bother looking again. At my 31wk check I asked if she would look just to reassure me and she did, but it wasn't necessary. After 28 wks, if an incompetent cervix has remained closed then it is unlikely to change without contractions. It opens purely as a result of baby weight - if the stitch has kept it closed past 28wks, then it has 'passed the test' so to speak. Incompetent cervix is no longer an issue for you chick. Good luck for the next few weeks :hugs:

LR - your discharge sounds pretty harmless to me hun and might just be some old blood dislodging as your cervix softens and gears up for labour in several weeks. You can dilate a little this early on too and it be perfectly normal. I agree tho that a move to Greece might be best sooner rather than later. Thought travel late in pregnancy is probably fine for most women, I am a firm believer in pregnant ladies taking extra care of themselves in the last few weeks. Travel is tiring and you should continue resting as much as you can - especially after 34/35wks :hugs: Hope I'm not nagging - very well intentioned ;) xxxxx


----------



## kateqpr

LR - how horrible for you to have a scare. But good news you're being treated promptly. I'm sure it will all be fine and your baby is so well cooked now that try not to be too frightened of anything. And yes- you get back home to your family and lovely doc if if makes you feel more comfortable. You need to feel safe and calm for these last few weeks of ore baby freedom! Just go with your gut - it is so often right xx


----------



## truthbtold

Glad all turned out well LR.

I hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## calypso

:hi:Lizzie


----------



## chistiana

Larockera- so sorry you had to have this scare hun but at least you probably know what it is and see


----------



## chistiana

Oups sorry accidentaly pressed send...i was saying...seeing or not seeing the stitch the main thing is that your cervix is closed so there s nothing to worry about. I ve heard (although dont personally know) that sometimes the stitch might kind of "embed" in the cervix and there might be only a bit sticking out hense not so easy to see (but i say again this is only what i ve heard) anyhow, your little bubs is well cooked now so come back home so that you can feel more reassured, spend some time with friends and family, rest a little more and maybe do some last minute shopping before bubs is here!!hope stupid thrush goes away very very soon!xx


----------



## lizziedripping

calypso said:


> :hi:Lizzie

Hey Calypso hun, how're you? Your lo is gorgeous btw :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Lizzie - nagging? Are you for real? You're our thread guru, I'm grateful for your very existence. :haha:

Kate, Christiana, Truth - thank you, guys. :hugs: 

This is all so very reassuring.

No sign of tinted discharge since yesterday morning, put the pessary in, all that comes out is clear. We are nonetheless checking for tickets for a week earlier. I'm looking forward to my MUMS appointment on Saturday as well, and my doctor there will perform a TVU like he always does, and it will give us a clearer idea on where we stand, cervix-wise.

The thing is I've been having random pinching sensations down there, which I suppose it's normal at my GA, especially since Xanthe is quite a big baby, but in conjunction with yesterday's spotting, I'm a teeny weeny bit concerned.

Anyhoo, operation Xanthe is on, I'm washing her last patch of clothes right now, next it'll be the nappies, next our own clothes, and I'll be calling our cleaning lady to give us a hand. 

Hope everyone else is doing great, and thank you for being so wonderful and supportive.:flower:


----------



## Nicole R.

Lizzie- Thanks for getting back with me! I feel better now, almost excited, to think I could possibly discover what its like to be able to take your baby home with you when you're discharged instead of leaving them behind in the nicu! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## calypso

Lizzie, we are doing great! I owe lots of my sanity to this board! Baby is almost 6mo. :)

LR - things are getting so exciting


----------



## HStein

This isn't the first time I've carried past 18w, my earliest delivery was 24 weeks, and my last (the pregnancy where stitch was placed) carried to 27w after 72 days of hospitalized bedrest. Former 24-weeker is now age 12, and my last baby is now age 6. I just didn't expect the shortening this early with a permanent cerclage in place.


----------



## catherine_xo

Hey everyone, 
I have a question for you all .. How long did you go until you had your baby after the stitch was removed? 
I had my stitch removed a week ago today, I was 2cm dialated straight after but still no sign of baby! I have been losing a thick gooey discharge for a week now too, is this normal? Is is a pinky colour? Sorry if that is too much information but I am just a bit worried & I have been having period like pains all week too, finding it hard to sleep I am that uncomfable x


----------



## kateqpr

My waters broke a week later - but then i had to be induced as my cervix had fused shut at certain points, so wouldn't dilate properly...

Good luck!!


----------



## LaRockera

Okay, so I just called triage. They told me my swab showed clear results after all. :dohh:

So what the heck was that brown discharge? I haven't seen it since Wednesday morning, and at least I'll be going for a TVU tomorrow to check cervix & stitch.

We decided to leave a week earlier. So we're flying next Friday. I'll be 34+3. Let's hope it all goes well until then, and on the day. :/


----------



## chistiana

Hey larockera, could it have been like really old blood that just came out now?like from the cerclagd procedure or from a previous thrush or something like this?anyway, hope tvu gird you some answers tomorrow and of course that everything runs smooth and easy next friday!we re expecting snow today or tomorrow so get some warm clothes!!


----------



## Jen1802

I also had the same problem with my last pregnancy and my daughter was born at 26 plus 4 in September after I presented with dilated cervix and bulging membranes. It was too late for them to put a stitch in. I'd been getting achiness for weeks and weeks and frequent bh which turned out to be actual contractions. She's doing really well now tho so and is right on target for her adjusted age of 5 weeks. Try not to worry, it sounds like you are in good hands and they are monitoring you constantly. However if you do feel as if there is a heaviness actually in the birth canal then go straight to the hospital, that's what happened with me. xox


----------



## LaRockera

chistiana said:


> Hey larockera, could it have been like really old blood that just came out now?like from the cerclagd procedure or from a previous thrush or something like this?anyway, hope tvu gird you some answers tomorrow and of course that everything runs smooth and easy next friday!we re expecting snow today or tomorrow so get some warm clothes!!

Thanks! :thumbup: Luckily I haven't seen anything since then, and yes, the TVU will give me some answers. Snow, huh? Let's just hope it won't be enough to shut down any airports- neither in the UK or Greece.:dohh:


----------



## chistiana

hihihi it s never enough these days hun, never enough!!!let us know how the appointment goes!good luck!


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck today LR, but I know that you're gonna be just fine :). Brown discharge at any stage in pregnancy is usually harmless. The area down there is so 'busy' and vascular that it is common to experience varying degrees of discharge, and sometimes to bleed too. At this stage it is even more likely as your cervix begins to make subtle changes in preparation for labour, which is still weeks away despite it. Once things really kick off, there is no doubting it hun. Take care and let us know how it goes :hugs:

Hey Catherine. It sounds as tho things are happening for you, and the discharge you describe is very much like the mucus plug. Sometimes it comes away in one huge glob, but other times it comes out slowly and over time. After stitch removal it is ironic, but most ladies thengo on to full term and beyond - being 2cms dilated doesn't necessarily mean labour is imminent either, and you can be like that for weeks beforehand. 

Given that you have had aching, a 'show' and you're a little dilated I'd say it won't be long however. I had similar symptoms with my first born, but they all happened over a 24hr period just before full-blown labour kicked in at 39/40wks. I'd be surprised if you still hadn't delivered within the next 1/2wks. Good luck xxx

PS - Just to let you know ladies that we are going away for the week on Monday. I will have Internet access, but dh might get a touch sulky if I spend as many hrs on it as I do at home (it is meant to be family time after all lol). I will be checking in, but not as often. I really don't want to miss anything, nor do I want to overlook any issues which might crop up. If anyone needs my thoughts on anything specific, then please PM me since that route is likely to get to me sooner. Hope everyone is ok, and nothing dramatic happens whilst I'm gone - not that that's likely ;) See you all on the other side :hugs:


----------



## apsara.m

hi all
this is apsara's husband. apsara delivered baby boy on 18-1-2012 he weighs 2.8kg mother and baby are doing fine. she will update you all when she is allowed to use computer.


----------



## LaRockera

Wonderful! Thank you for the lovely update! We are looking forward to reading all about it!:happydance:


----------



## LaRockera

A bit of an update for me, too. I saw my private ob. yesterday, and here's what we found out:

My cervix is closed shut, and it has stayed in a good 30mm. The discharge was possibly from the stitch, which remains quite low, at the end of my cervix, digging into tissue. The doctor performed a TVU and then put a glove and some gel on his hand and tried to feel it. He said it's quite low, it'd be easy to take it out, and even if I went to labour now, it's not high enough to cause trauma to the cervix. 

Now listen to this. Madame is _fully _engaged. She is there scratching on the door- but the door is still shut tightly. :dohh::haha: She fell back to the 35th centile from the 75th, weighing a little more than 4lbs, which is only slightly below normal. Femur length-wise, she is above average. The amniotic fluid remains steadily on the lower side of average. The doctor was very reassuring and told us it's all going great.

We've changed our tickets for next Friday. I got myself some compression socks, and have now started organising things like a madwoman. Her clothes are all washed and ironed, and my second stash of cloth nappies is currently in the washing machine. 

Hope everyone else is doing great.:thumbup:


----------



## kateqpr

Larockera - that is such exciting news!! Just keep those legs crossed for another week or so until you hit home soil. If it's any reassurance, Poppy was engaged for 4 weeks and STILL didn't come out on her own! So hopefully you'll have plenty of time still to have some relaxing settling in time when you get back to Greece. 

Are you staying with family in Greece or in your own place? It must be like packing for the most exciting and surreal holiday ever, packing for someone you've not met yet. So lovely. 

I guess the discharge must have just been old blood that dislodged and mixed in with discharge, maybe just moving in a funny way. As you know, i've had spotting, some of which seemed to come from the stitch, just when i sat on it at a funny angle! But good news is you know it's nothing to worry about, just something to scratch your head about and wonder..

Aspara - congratulations! I hope you are recovering well and your birth was swift and painless (SUCH wishful thinking!)

No real news from me. I had my 28 week consultant appointment last Thursday. They did a grown scan, and she's growing well, fluid all good. Cervix closed, stitch in place (no measurement as don't do it from 28 weeks). I got a negative FFN test, which is brilliant news. Had my glucose test and various bloods, but no results yet. Traces of protein in my urine, but i expect that now!

Also my consultant said i could start to go out a bit more. Yay. In fact i went out for a Thai meal with my friend on Friday, my first night out (non hospital related...) in ten weeks. And am off to Boots now to buy cough pastilles. Me and Poppy have awful coughs at the moment - (each time i cough i feel like my vagina is going to fall out). 
Life is pretty exciting, as you can imagine. Also starting to feel more 'me' now, and am busily planning decorating our spare room for girl number two. I still worry things will go wrong, but i am slowly starting to accept i'm pregnant (which is just as well given i'm seven months and HUGE!)

Hope you're all well and coping okay. Let me know how you are. 

Olga / Chistiana - i truly hope the weeks are flying by!

OH - quick question!! My consultant said it's okay for me to have baths. I've also assumed as i can't, as i couldn't with my last stitch. What advice have you been given?

X


----------



## LaRockera

Kate - thanks for the support, honey. :kiss: Indeed, you had to constantly put up with random bleeding and the scares you've been through were quite something. So I'm really glad to see you finally got to breathe a bit, it was such hard times you had. It's brilliant that you can go out and find yourself again. And yes, worrying never stops but at least the further you go the deeper the breaths you can take. 

In Greece, initially we'll be staying at a spare flat that belongs to DH's family, and my folks will come from up north to stay with us. Then once the doctor says the baby is good to travel, we'll go to my city and stay with my parents. To be honest, I'm a bit nervous about all this. I've been living alone, abroad, since I was 22. Not sure how I can handle a house with four adults in it, although I suspect the baby will be all I'll be thinking about. In any case, I can handle my folks. :haha: It's more some members of DH's family I am somewhat worried about. Not that I've been given anything else than care and courtesy, but with my hormones all over the place, I am a bit sensitive to patronising. I suppose I'll just have to find ways to evade it.:shrug:


----------



## chistiana

Hey everyone!
Kate-oooo it s such great news you being able to go out again and be a real human being (i call myself a hermit, it s been 8 weeks now!!) even boots and caugh pastilles sound entertaining to me now!!!but true excitement comes from decorating the new room...ow i love this part and girl rooms are so much fun (i suppose!!) enjoy hun!

Larockera-so glad everything is great!i had a feeling it was old blood from the stitch, it took me uterus 6 weeks so completely get rid of some stupid old blood in its unpregnant side! I know exactly how you feel about moving back but just remember to set your rules and boundaries. With ds i had some issues with my mum....as soon as he was born she d be all over telling me how to do things and staff...well not for long...i started yelling and crying one day (have to admit i was a bit over hormonal!!) and that fixed her well!!!so just set your boundaries about what and how you wanna raise your daughter and everything s gonna be cool!


----------



## LaRockera

chistiana said:


> Larockera-so glad everything is great!i had a feeling it was old blood from the stitch, it took me uterus 6 weeks so completely get rid of some stupid old blood in its unpregnant side! I know exactly how you feel about moving back but just remember to set your rules and boundaries. With ds i had some issues with my mum....as soon as he was born she d be all over telling me how to do things and staff...well not for long...i started yelling and crying one day (have to admit i was a bit over hormonal!!) and that fixed her well!!!so just set your boundaries about what and how you wanna raise your daughter and everything s gonna be cool!

Hormonal and Mediterranean. Oh yeah, I know what you mean. :dohh:

My mum is easy to deal with. Like you, I do a bit of yelling and crying and she backs off. To be honest, she hasn't been prying too much. She is very supportive and listens to all the info I unload her way. :haha: I'm a bit more concerned about DH's side, especially his grandmother. Yes, I know how stupid this sounds, to be upset with an 85-year old woman, but I feel that sometimes she is just a bit too eager to advise, you know what I mean? I need to find a way to deal with this discreetly. I may have to tell DH to tell her to back off a bit, I know she is only trying to help but sometimes she's a bit too patronising, and it's been a while since her motherhood time. 

:shrug:


----------



## chistiana

OMG she will probably want you to put the baby under the kitchen ventilator to put her to sleep (really sorry if someone in here is doing this and i know it has some sense behind it but seriously just the image makes me giggle!!). I d get dh to tell her to back off, dont get mixed up with her, you cant teach an old dog new tricks and if you piss her off you ll be the "useless bride"...we both know what mothers' in law and even worse grandmothers in law can be like in greece! Ow good luck hun, my heart goes out to you but at least you still have some time to think about it with dh and come up with a plan!


----------



## LaRockera

chistiana said:


> OMG she will probably want you to put the baby under the kitchen ventilator to put her to sleep (really sorry if someone in here is doing this and i know it has some sense behind it but seriously just the image makes me giggle!!). I d get dh to tell her to back off, dont get mixed up with her, you cant teach an old dog new tricks and if you piss her off you ll be the "useless bride"...we both know what mothers' in law and even worse grandmothers in law can be like in greece! Ow good luck hun, my heart goes out to you but at least you still have some time to think about it with dh and come up with a plan!

My MIL passed away when my DH was 20- and she must have been a wonderful person. I think that's the reason his grandmother feels she needs to give advice, and I don't think she realises it can get overwhelming- and a bit patronising at times. I think I will leave DH to handle it, and perhaps explain to her calmly that what I need right now is confidence-boosting, trust and support. You see, I don't want to make a big deal out of things or appear too oversensitive either. :shrug:

Gah - these type of situations are always so messy and delicate to deal with. :dohh:


----------



## chistiana

ow so true...but you seem like you have a little plan there...you ll be fine, dont worry :hugs:


----------



## jenmcn1

Hi Ladies,

I'm pregnant with baby#2, and wondering if there's a possibility that I might have IC. 
I had a forcep delivery with my son (low forceps) and had tearing and an episiotomy. Now that I am 19 weeks pregnant, I have been experiencing slight pressure...I've actually been feeling this pressure since I was about 11 weeks along. This pressure is not painful just slightly uncomfortable.
Can anyone tell me if this is normal? Or not. I am phoning my doctor tomorrow to get an appt. I know my cervix is closed (I checked it a few days ago)...
Wondering if the forcep delivery could have caused an IC...anyone?


----------



## garrickbaby

Wow LaRockera you are almost there.. I remember when I saw your post about IC in the second trimester forum. You've come along way and you are so very knowledgeable about IC now. You have help many women here while you have gone through this journey yourself. good luck hun, can't wait to hear your good news soon. 

Apsara- Congratulations our babies were born on the same day.... Hope you are getting along well. 

Welcome to all the new ladies- as many of us are giving birth to our little miracles, I see so many others have joined that need support. thank god for this forum. So many of us would've been loss without it. 

As for me- We are doing well, I feel great after my c-section. I was getting around fine the next day and now i'm completely off all medication. Kendall is finally sleeping more during the night after we figured out that she wasn't getting enough from me just breastfeeding (my breast milk have been coming in really slowly) :dohh: so once i gave her some formula after I breastfeed she sleep for 4 hours at a time... now we are on track. :thumbup:
It was so emotional for me when I left the hospital.... I found myself crying on the way home because I was actually _leaving he hospital *with* a baby_ this time, after having loss two little boys it was just hard for me to control those emotions. I totally forgot how tiring and demanding having a newborn is, the first 3 nights I found myslef so exhausted that I almost started crying a few times. Thank god for my husband, he is so great and has been doing everything he can to help except for breastfeeding. when I woke up yesterday morning (at 11:45am) he had her fed, changed, and he had washed my clothes. I'm so glad he took off a month to stay with me now. 

I'll check back in on you ladies from time to time, take care.


----------



## LaRockera

*Garrick *- thank you for your wonderful post, it really means a lot, and it gave me goosebumps!. :hugs: I am so happy for you, after all you've been through, you've now got your little miracle, your whole life in your hands. It'll all be great from now on, hon. You deserve all the happiness in the world, and you just got it!

*Jen *- I have no idea, hon, sorry. I think some pinching during the fourth month is normal, as the baby is growing but it's still quite low down and pressures your cervix. Is your doctor performing a TVU? You can can ask him to. He'll be able to measure your cervix and give you an idea of whether there may be an issue or not. Although what you describe sounds normal to me- however, do pressure him for a TVU.


----------



## chistiana

Hey jen.i too am not sure about how your previous birth can have affected your cervix but i just wanted to say that i too have this constant feeling as if baby is really low and as if it s already trying to push down. I saw my doc 1 week ago and told him so he did a tvu...cervix length was still above average, cervix was closed and he looked at me as if i was some mad woman when he said "your baby is not low...look here is here head (showing me about 4-5 fingers under my belly button) you must be feeling all the water putting that pressure". So i guess this could be the case with you but when in doubt always ask your doc!xx


----------



## jenmcn1

Thanks ladies, I appreciate your input. I'm from Canada and the doctors won't do an ultrasound in their office. It's scheduled in a different office and performed by a technician. So I'm not sure if they could get me in for that quickly? Either way I am calling my doctor today to ask for an appt. 
What is a TVU? just a measurement of the cervix?


----------



## LaRockera

jenmcn1 said:


> Thanks ladies, I appreciate your input. I'm from Canada and the doctors won't do an ultrasound in their office. It's scheduled in a different office and performed by a technician. So I'm not sure if they could get me in for that quickly? Either way I am calling my doctor today to ask for an appt.
> What is a TVU? just a measurement of the cervix?

It's a transvaginal (internal) ultrasound. They can measure your cervix more accurately that way (although sometimes an abdominal ultrasounds shows whether it's all good, depending on the position of the baby) and see if there's any funneling (opening/dilation) etc.

I remember getting pinching sensations around 19 weeks and was told it's got nothing to do with my cerclage that that it was just the uterus growing and since baby was still quite low back then, it was the extra gravity causing the sensations. I've been having pinching lately too (at 33 weeks) and two days ago I went for an ultrasound to find out my cheeky monkey is already fully engaged (although cervix was shut tight and 30mm long). So pinching is not necessarily a sign for concern. Just make sure you share your concerns with your doctor.

Also, Christiana has a point, did you have a previous traumatic birth? I don't think forceps themselves and a regular episiotomy/tear can cause problems to the cervix, hon. I think you need to be seriously injured in there for your anatomy of your cervix to change. 

However, like I said, do share you concerns. Better be safe than sorry.

:flower:


----------



## HelenGee

Hey Jen - welcome to the thread! I would definitely go for the internal ultrasound, if only for your own peace of mind. 19 weeks is really the time to get the cervical check done, if anything is kicking off, this is the window to catch it.

It sounds like you had a very traumatic first delivery, and are most likely feeling the pressure of a slight prolapse due to the trauma. This is generally not dangerous for you or your baby, but it is something that can be helped during the pregnancy. Technically tho, whatever can cause enough damage to create a prolapse, may also be damaging to the cervix along the way, although this is not a given. Unfortunately, the symptoms of a prolapse and ic mimic each other during pregnancy. Are you getting any heavy discharge at all? This is often also a symptom of ic too.

So, my advice is to get your cervix checked with an internal ultrasound, the sooner the better. It can be monitored if necessary and you know that you've covered all bases.

I've had 2 traumatic deliveries, the first was a ventouse and caused a cervical tear which weakened my cervix. From about 9 weeks pregnant with my second, I felt as though my baby was going to fall out, and I struggled to walk as I felt bowel heavy. I also had a heavy, thick, creamy discharge, especialy when i had a bowel movement (sorry tmi!) I went to the doctor/midwife several times, and had an abdominal scan and a speculum check of my cervix. At all these appointments my medics said all was fine. No-one mentioned a prolapse to me, had they done so I would have been satisfied (!) with the diagnosis and unwittingly gone on to deliver far too early. However, I booked a private tvu, and my ic was noticed there and resulted in a stitch at 20 weeks and bedrest. This was very nearly too late as the consultant could see the membranes when she placed the stitch. Had I not trusted my gut instinct, I shudder to think what may have been. 

My second delivery at term (phew!) was very much like yours, forceps, episiotomy and shoulder dystocia. My pelvic floor is now knackered and I'm seeing a consultant about getting it all stitched back up again! 

So, to answer your question....yes, technically, a traumatic delivery is enough to cause damage resulting in ic, so get it checked, but it may also be harmless and you will feel better knowing you're being taken care of. Hope that helps and hasn't terrified you. Please let us know how you get on xxx

La rock- ohhhh the outlaws! I love love love mine to bits, but arrrgggh! The kitchen fan thing made me laugh! We used to put that on to calm Oliver, that or the hairdryer as white noise is priceless with a screaming,teething baby! Stay calm, walk away when you need to, my oh and I have a code signal for when they're all getting too much and he is very supportive and understands how overbearing they can be. But don't be afraid to take their help too, babies need to know their families and another pair of arms can be a sanity saver. Good luck in Greece, Xanthe, stay put a little while longer sweetie xx. Bella went in and out from being engaged from about 28 weeks. She decided full well when she was baked and that was it, she was OUT! 

Garrick- my heart goes put to you, this is the most testing, emotional time, replaying all those emotions, not quite understanding how you've made it, but you did, and knowing that it was a fine line between making it and not. The thoughts troubled me for a while, to the point I obsessed about Bella, I wouldn't sleep in case anything happened, I just sat and watched over her. If I did fall asleep, I wake up with a start and nearly make myself sick with worry. I bought a nappy clip breathing monitor, it made a clicking sound when she breathes, and sounded an alarm if she did kick it off (or stopped breathing). That really helped me, as I knew if it was clicking she was fine. All will be fine, my sweetie, just jeep doing what your doing and be kind to yourself. :hugs::hugs:

Apara- huge congrats hunny! Well done and thanks to your hubby for keeping us crazy ladies posted x

How are you all? Christiana, MA. Enjoy your break Lizzie, you deserve it xx


----------



## LaRockera

*Helen *- thank you, you know how much I love you. :haha:

*Jen *- Helen is one of our thread gurus, so she definitely knows more than me. So yep, she offers great advice there, and some good info. Good luck with your scans, keep us updated, please.


----------



## HelenGee

Kate- it's amazing to hear how well you sound, so positive and infinitely more relaxed. You've had so many scares now it's time to enjoy. I sympathise with the illnesses, the skin on my hands is falling off from constantly washing them after another bout of bugs, the yucky stomach bug for Bella and me :wacko: it's like living in the body of another person when children are sick, you just go through the motions and survive. I got to the point where I was literally hosing Oliver down with a Milton every time he came near Bella. 

So now it's shopping time wooohooooo, keep us posted, I love baby shopping lol! X


----------



## garrickbaby

HelenGee said:


> Garrick- my heart goes put to you, this is the most testing, emotional time, replaying all those emotions, not quite understanding how you've made it, but you did, and knowing that it was a fine line between making it and not. The thoughts troubled me for a while, to the point I obsessed about Bella, I wouldn't sleep in case anything happened, I just sat and watched over her. If I did fall asleep, I wake up with a start and nearly make myself sick with worry. I bought a nappy clip breathing monitor, it made a clicking sound when she breathes, and sounded an alarm if she did kick it off (or stopped breathing). That really helped me, as I knew if it was clicking she was fine. All will be fine, my sweetie, just jeep doing what your doing and be kind to yourself. :hugs::hugs:


You are exactly right.... When she is sleeping soundly I watch her or touch her to make her move... It almost make you feel like you are going crazy and no one understands that. Its like the obsession moved from cervical checks and sonograms to worrying about SIDS. I guess you never stop worrying about your babies no matter what. I'm glad you can relate because I felt like I was the only one.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

garrickbaby said:


> HelenGee said:
> 
> 
> Garrick- my heart goes put to you, this is the most testing, emotional time, replaying all those emotions, not quite understanding how you've made it, but you did, and knowing that it was a fine line between making it and not. The thoughts troubled me for a while, to the point I obsessed about Bella, I wouldn't sleep in case anything happened, I just sat and watched over her. If I did fall asleep, I wake up with a start and nearly make myself sick with worry. I bought a nappy clip breathing monitor, it made a clicking sound when she breathes, and sounded an alarm if she did kick it off (or stopped breathing). That really helped me, as I knew if it was clicking she was fine. All will be fine, my sweetie, just jeep doing what your doing and be kind to yourself. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> You are exactly right.... When she is sleeping soundly I watch her or touch her to make her move... It almost make you feel like you are going crazy and no one understands that. Its like the obsession moved from cervical checks and sonograms to worrying about SIDS. I guess you never stop worrying about your babies no matter what. I'm glad you can relate because I felt like I was the only one.Click to expand...

Oh no, I was like that and am STILL like that. Amelia is coming off her bassinet and will be staying on the pack in play mattress for what I was thinking would be 6 months but since we're on a second floor and the stairwell has me nervous, I may move her crib to the far side of our room until she's 9months. :wacko: I think having lost our son has really put fear in me. There comes a time when I have to just give it all over to God and let the poor wee one have some room to grow.:dohh::cry: Your not the only one!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jen, as Helen mentioned...your at the prime time to catch it if it is an IC. Both my pregnancies started showing less length at 19wks. The second one I MADE them monitor me with transvaginal ultrasound WEEKLY. Sure enough, wk 19 came and I was right. I went in for the stitch and upon going back to the OB for checkup they agreed with me...FINALLY! :wacko: Next time I get the stitch at 13wks FINALLY. ((praise emoticon))

Ask that you get your length checked by TVU. Don't have it done on top of your belly because it isn't accurate! It HAS to be TVU. I'd ask it to be done until wk 28 if you can. That way you are monitored just in case. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AFM:

Amelia had her 4 month appointment. She's weight 12lbs 10 ounces and is 24 1/4 inches long. She's below 50th percentile for weight but above 50th percentile with height. She's been doing great though and they are happy with all the measurements. She was laughing and talking. Doing everything she should at this stage. She can now start some solids. We're starting with an organic brown rice cereal with DHA and Probiotics. Then we'll move on to organic fruits and veggies. 1 a wk we were told to see how she'll handle it.

Not sure if I mentioned it to anyone but I started working out with my cousin on Sunday night. weight training and cardio. REALLY hard for a level one. By April I'll be at a Gym in something called Project 42. which is similar to Biggest Loser kind of hard. My hope is to lose fat percentage to get off this insulin pump and not only save my life, but prep for another pregnancy in a year or so. It's big bucks but I'm so out of shape that I HAVE to do something. I'm already showing signs of medical issues with the type II diabetes and hypothyroid. The class also deals with nutrician aspect as well. So it's "well rounded".

Here's the class from a few months ago: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75qp7aCdPOk&feature=player_embedded

I'll let you know how it works out. I plan to be back in here with our next little one when we conceive. In the meantime I'm going to work on good health and wellness..Mind, body, and spirit.


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi there,

I'm hoping I can join this thread. 

I'm 39 (40 next month!) and 20 weeks pregnant naturally (miracle!) after 5 years trying, 4 failed cycles of IVF (1 ectopic, 1 chemical) & multiple ops to treat polyps & endometriosis - so I think this pregnancy could be the last chance for me after a very bumpy & painful road. I've been stalking the forums for as long as I've been TTC but this is the first time I've been brave enough to post. 

At my first antenatal appt I was lucky enough to have a brilliant midwife who took one look at my file and said 'Christ you've been through it'. She noticed I'd had a cone biopsy in 2004 & literally insisted the OB put me through the prem clinic for observation. I feel very lucky that she did my admission because he wouldn't have if she hadn't insisted. Apparently they only took 1cm at my cone, which is 'borderline' for concern - pah!

At my first prem US in mid-December, when I was 13 1/2 weeks pregnant, my cervix measured 3.1cm. But, 4 weeks later, in mid-Jan, it had shortened to 2.6 - but no funneling & the cervix was still closed. I was told to attend clinic a week later & found that my cervix had shortened further to 2.3. I was referred for a cerclage, which was performed on Fri 20 January, at 19 weeks +1 - and my external cervical length was only 1cm so they opted for a shirodkar, higher up inside my uterus, and shifted my bladder out of the way. As I had no dilation or bulging membranes the surgeon said the stitch was still classed as 'preventative' but that they have greater success when they have more cervix to work with. I've since been told an estimated 70% success rate in my case - which doesn't feel that safe. 

After a horrific weekend when, the day after surgery, I started having what I think were contractions, and was rushed into hospital and kept in overnight - (and there was a fight on my hospital ward!) I was finally sent home again to take it easy. 

Since then I've had no further contractions & really rested up and at my first follow-up scan, five days later, Weds last week, my cervix was still closed & not funnelling & had gone back up to 3.1. 

I've been advised not to go on full bed rest due to the psychological impact & the risk of DVT - but I have been told to go on pelvic rest, no lifting & no exercise. I've gradually started pottering about a bit and have been out to dinner once or twice but I live under a perpetual haze of anxiety. 

I want to ask if anyone in the thread, particularly Lizzie who seems to be the font of all knowlege, can explain to me what a dynamic cervix is. The fact mine went from 3.1 to 2.6, then 2.3 and back up to 3.1 after the stitch again - does that mean my cervix is dynamic or 'regenerating' from the effect of the stitch? I don't want to go on full bed rest as I'm at particular risk of DVT but am afraid every time I leave the house my cervix will give way! How reliable is the Shirodkar &, as they had only a very short cervix to play with, is there a greater risk of it 'slipping' - and if it did how would I know it had failed?

Also - I can feel the stitch & I'm permanently worried it will give under pressure. It feels like a tampon inserted skew-whiff. Is this a normal sensation?

I'm usually a pretty dynamic, active person but I'm not daft & after everything I've been through I am so desperate to keep this long-awaited baby and to do everything I can to carry it as close as possible to term. But I don't know how much activity is ok. My stitch was preventative but carried out on a short cervix, so what level of 'activity' is appropriate?

Sorry for such a long post but finally, after all these years, I'm just desperate for the support of people who know what I'm going through, and to share my hopes, fears & anxieties. 

My baby's due 17 June which seems such a long time away - I just hope I can make it to a stage where he/she is viable. Today is my 20-week scan & I'm just praying I don't get more bad news ...

Would welcome any thoughts, advice. It's good to share. 

Thanks. 

Ps - my aunt had a stitch almost fifty years ago, having lost three mid-term babies (one at seven months) after a botched illegal termination - she now has three adult children with kids of their own, having had a new stitch put in each time. This gives me major encouragement - but we're all different ...


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Lizzie, I'm new to the forum & posted a mammoth post today (31 Jan). I know you're away with you family at the moment - hope you're having a great time - but was hoping when you get back you might be able to look @ my post & offer some advice? This is the first time I'e ever joined a forum & I don't know how to send a PM! Thanks


----------



## chistiana

Jimmy welcome and congatulations on your long awaited pg!!we have the exact same due date! I am still very new with the whole cerclage situation (put in as a preventative measure due to previous losses and bicornuate uterus at 17+6) but i just wanted to say hi and that i hope you get to hold your precious little baby in june!ow and that i too have been having all sorts of weird sensations down there since the cerclage but a tvu about a week ago showed everything was fine!good luck with your appointment today!


----------



## JimmyJam

Thanks so much Christiana. How great we have the same due date. Will keep you posted!


----------



## book.fish2011

Thanks to Lizzy who directed me here. Glad to see many familiar faces.

Coming Sunday I will he having a transvaginal cerclage put in because am carrying twins this time around and my last pregnancy ended up in premature rupture of membranes at 30 weeks and I ended up losing my firstborn son in nicu.

Am really glad am getting a cerclage because without that probably I would be just worried. Hoping against hope that everything will be fine this time.

For ladies who have had cerclage, did you experience any spotting after the procedure? What did you do differently after the cerclage? Excessive bedrest? Less activity like showering etc.

At this point my cervix is 2.85 cm. 10 days ago, it was 3 cm. my high risk OB thinks cerclage is really required.
Please pour in your thoughts. I will try to be as prepared as I can for the surgery.


----------



## LaRockera

Hi Jimmy,

I'm not nearly as knowledgeable as Lizzy and Helen and some of the other ladies here, but I'll give you my two cents.

My stitch was elective at 13+3. At 15+2 my cervix measured 3.7cm. At my 20-week ultrasound it had gone up to 49mm and it measured the same at 27 weeks! At 30 weeks, it was 30mm. Last week that I went to check it out, at 33+4, it was still 30mm. So length can fluctuate, and I think taking it easy does help. I'm also on aspirin 60mg (to avoid blood clotting) and never had any problems. I never went on full bedrest, but was advised to go on pelvic rest, stay well off house-chores, not to walk more than 10/15 minutes and overall be careful without putting my life on hold. I think the consensus is, when you can put your feet up, do it really.:thumbup:

Your contractions sounds normal after a stitch. I was put on antibiotics for them. Also, pinching sensations are normal at your gestational age, even without a stitch (although ALWAYS report them to your doctor). Make sure to drink gallons of water as they flush infections out, and eat a pot of yogurt a day/avoid perfumed pantyliners and toilet paper/ keep an eye on thrush down there. No need to panic. Just normal guidelines, really.

I am so very sorry you had to go through all this to get your baby. I conceived via IUI after 13 months of trying, and I felt immensely paranoid- so trying to imagine how someone that went through your experiences must feel, well, you have every right to be nervous. But the stitch is there, and it does work, sweetie. You will take your first breath at 24 weeks, then a big breath at 28, then you'll start living again at 30 weeks. At 20 weeks, I think 3cm is a really encouraging length. There are ladies that managed to go full-term without a stitch and with less than half a cm cervical length (on full bed rest). 

Welcome to our family, hon. I've been immensely helped and supported via this thread, it got me through my pregnancy, so we're all here for you when you need it.:hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Hello Jimmy!

Welcome to the gang! It sounds like your hospital is being wonderfully proactive. Which one is it (i'm in London too) and that you're in good hands. 

A dynamic cervix is simply ( i understand) that the cervix is a part of the human body that is constantly changing, albeit it very slightly. This happens to every women, it's just us IC ladies who worry about it! And also, the measurements we're comparing are often milimeters, so going from, say, 2.8cm up to 3cm is only 2mm change - which given how grainy scans are, isn't always that reliable a figure, and these tiny changes shouldn't be worried about too much, as often simply having someone different measure your cervix on a different day would probably come up with a slightly different measurement. 

Your lengths sound good, and your stitch was placed at the right time, so all sounds good to me. I too was told not to go on strict bed rest for the same reasons as you, but i have still been very cautious since about week 20, up until 28 weeks. I got up, showered, lay on the sofa most of the day, but pottered around the house to make cups of tea or food. I also sometimes drove out for a coffee to keep myself sane. Now i've got to 28 weeks, i've started to be a lot more active (not laid down at all today! But now i'm aching...). 

If you can get your hospital to give you an FFN test and cervical length scans over the next 8 weeks, you can let it help guide how comfortable you doing, or not doing, bed rest. The FFN test is a simple swab done on high risk women ever fortnight from 20 weeks onwards, which pretty accurately tells you if you're at risk of going into labour in the next two weeks. Many hospitals use it now, and my hospital uses it as a guide as to how to change or adapt my treatment and lifestyle etc. So a negative test, and a stable cervical length, and generally i would be a bit more relaxed about being sat up right or allowing myself a bit of gentle walking. 

But generally, as a rule, i think rest as much as you can, feet up, bum raised, as much as you comfortably can, simply to allow yourself to know you're doing all you can. 8 weeks is not too long a time, and just give yourself small goals to reach week by week. As Larockera says, 24 weeks is a big milestone, then 28 weeks feels like the winning line in many ways!

Oh, and i had spotting after my stitch for about a week. It also felt like a tampon for a month or so after. And even now, ten weeks later, it still feels 'odd' some days. 

Good luck, and welcome aboard again!

Kate x


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi LaRockera, Kate,

Thank you so much for your replies, you both seem to know so much. it's good to find people with a similar condition to talk to. I'm really grateful. Your tips on rest & what I'm feeling are spot on. 

I had my 20-week scan today and, although everything looked okay with the baby, I've now been diagnosed with polyhydramnios - it's where there's too much amniotic fluid, and isn't that common at twenty weeks, usually women get it in the second trimester. It can apparently point to a whole host of nasties including congenital defects, gestational diabetes and (another) increased risk of prem labour; it also complicates an incompetent cervix as the additional fluid puts extra strain on the cervix & stitch. 

To be honest I'm in meltdown - I don't know much about the latest condition but I have a consultation with the specialists tomorrow where they'll do a level 2 ultrasound to check again for abnormalities and probably recommend amniocentesis. The two conditions are unrelated - incompetent cervix and excess fluid. It's a total nightmare. 

I feel like such a percentage you know? Only 1% of pregnancies are ectopic - me. Only 1-2% of women suffer from an incompetent cervix - me. And now polyhydramnios, which only one in two hundred women get - oh yes, me. I'll have that one too!

I am just so afraid for my little baby - we have such a long way to go ...

Anyone heard of this latest condition? Would love some info & reassurance. 

Thanks for your support. I'm being seen at Queen Charlotte's in Hammersmith. They specialise in everything complicated, which is just as well!

I'm not usually a humourless whinge but today is the icing on the cake. 

When are you both due? 

Jimmy x


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Jimmy and welcome :hugs:. I'm so sorry for all the heartache you've been through and huge congrats on your pregnancy. I think La Rock and Kate have said it all really, all I wanted to do was to offer some reassurance that you have a great midwife and doctor taking care of you.

I found out at my stitch removal that I had just happened upon the best consultant in the hospital, I chose her as we share the same Christian name, and that she performs shirodkhar stitches. You are in very good hands if you have managed to find a consultant to perform a shirodkhar, as they are more complex, but overall create a greater tension in the cervix, holding together what may be tempted to separate. There are not so many consultants who perform this cerclage, and as the theatre nurses told me, my consultant's stitches had the best success rate, they had only seen a few fail when there were other issues, such as infection. 

Your measurements sound very similar to mine, my cervix was 13mm with funnelling at 20 weeks, later, at 29 weeks, the stitch held it to 35mm without funneling. My doctor was equally as stark with the statistics as yours, gradually as I made it through the weeks, I could see the relief on her face, she didn't want to offer unrealistic hope, but technically, given that there were no other issues,it was clear after a couple of weeks to her that we would most likely make it to term. 

I truly think that as you are 1 week post stitch, you can breathe a little sigh of relief. If anything were to be stirred up by the stitch, it would have done so by now. You are rightly terrified of every little twinge, I had the sensation of having something stuck in my ladybits, and often felt the stitch pulling a little as the baby started to grow. I did do full bed rest, which has had a psychological impact, but I felt so helpless. You are in a better position than that, so I would stay off your feet as much as possible, but don't be afraid of shuffling around. I was categorically told not to do full bed rest, but I don't think I was thinking very clearly at the time, I just thought it might help to be horizontal.

Sorry for the long post. I hope that helps to allay your fears a little, I know i'm rambling, sorry, tiredness is taking over! :hugs::hugs:

Hi book fish and welcome too :hugs:I am so sorry for the loss of your precious boy:hugs: it is good to know that your doctors are taking a proactive approach. Honestly, the procedure will be fine and nothing to worry about. You will have some spotting and feel uncomfortable for a week or so after, but it is so worth it for peace of mind. It's worth asking what the docs plan for you in terms of monitoring post stitch, they are obviously taking good care of you now and checking your cervical length. :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Jimmy- sorry to hear about further complications, we must have posted at the same time. You're not a whinger, it's tough feeling like a margin on "normality." I don't know anything about excess amniotic fluid, it sounds as though your doctors are being extremely thorough though. I wish I could offer more support and advice on this one, usually if there's an odd complication going, I'm the one who gets it, so I totally sympathise. Good luck and please let us know how you get on x:hugs:


----------



## JimmyJam

Helen thank you so much - honestly this thread is a godsend. Having had my latest dodgy diagnosis least I can feel better about my activity levels & the stitch! I think I'm heading for progesterone supplementation too, Queen Charlotte's are carrying out clinical trials so they're prepared to give it to me. 

Re: my last pst about the polyhydroamnios I meant to say it's usually picked up in the third trimester, not second. 

Bugger. I sooo want to get there. It just feels like every week I turn the corner & walk straight into a wall of steaming cow dung!

Thank you ladies, your support & advice is invaluable. 

Jimmy x


----------



## HelenGee

Jimmy-I had progesterone too, cyclogest pessaries. They are bloody revolting but something worked, and a private consultant I saw was hopeful of their usefulness based on a recent study he had read. It was he who armed me with advice to go back to my local hospital and fight for a stitch and progesterone. You will get through this, you and your baby will get through this. This thread is amazing and saved my sanity when i could find no other hope. Lots of love :hugs:X


----------



## kateqpr

Hi jimmy, 

Sorry to hear you've been given something else to worry about. It seems for some, pregnancy is just sent to be a series of mini tests. Hold strong and try and be positive and I'm sure all will work out in the end. 

Queen Charlottes is a brilliant hospital. I nearly had it as my first choice! They really are on the cutting edge of all things high risk and unusual in pregnancy. In fact my lovely consultant works there too half the week ( Miss Girling if you come across her) and I'm sure they'll be able to reassure you tomorrow, whatever the outcome. 

Keep us posted and I shall have everything crossed for you tomorrow. I felt similar to you with this pregnancy ( though in my own, small, less significant way!) that anything that could go wrong does go wrong in this pregnancy. Bleeding on and off from 7 weeks to a last bleed at 24 weeks, three UTIs, vaginal infection, friable cervix blah blah blah... I know these aren't the same as your problems in the past, but I know what it's like to feel so dragged down and overwhelmed but the seemingly endless challenges and twists and turns. I spent so many weeks feeling lonely in my pregnancy. I cried a lot, as I just felt frightened and kind of trapped by my own circumstances and fears. But you WILL reach a point where you will feel better and start to believe you're actually going to have a baby. 

Take all the support you can, from family and friends and this forum, and be honest with your doctors about your fears and anxieties. So often they can reassure you so much more than a fruitless few hours googling and scaring yourself! 

Good luck tomo x 

Oh, and hellO everyone else! Helen - how are you doing, lovely? 

Larockera - HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEFORE I FORGET!! X


----------



## LaRockera

*Jimmy *- Did they measure your AFI (amniotic fluid levels)? I'm sure there's one (or several?) threads here in the gestational complications section, have a look. I always worried about the opposite, frankly, my fluids were always between the good and the lower side of normal, putting me closer to the 5th centile, which really augmented my leaking paranoia. :wacko: I believe I may have read that doctors tell you to cut down on certain types of food, like sugar, when you have excess fluid, I think it's worth checking for a respective thread. I'm so sorry you have to go through this, please stay strong. The stitch does work, and you've already made it half way. You're being monitored closely and I'm sure they'll take all necessary steps for your baby to reach here safe and sound. :hugs:

*bookfish *- I'm sorry I didn't see your post before. I'm so sorry about your loss, hon. Congrats on your wonderful twins! I bled for about 4-5 days after the cerclage insertion (it started out as proper bright red blood and gradually subsided to stained cm), had mild cramping/was uncomfortable for about the same period, and was on antibiotics for contractions and infections. No bedrest for me, although I was told to take it easy- no housechores, no lifting, no more than 10/15min walking, on pelvic rest, but I was advised to go on with life as usual. I think moderate rest and caution is what it takes. Also drink plenty of water and eat a pot of yogurt a day/watch out for infections down there. It's quite reassuring that you've got the stitch this time. :thumbup:


----------



## LaRockera

kateqpr said:


> Larockera - HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEFORE I FORGET!! X

I love you.

:kiss:

But you know that already. :haha:


----------



## HelenGee

Hey happy birthday LaRock! 

I'm fine thanks Kate! Just snuck a cheeky glass of wine before the torture of work tomorrow,only I dropped the glass and it shattered and covered the ENTIRE kitchen. I've just spent 30 mins on my hands and knees trying to sweep it all. I really am the clumsiest person I know :wacko: You sound very chirpy at the mo....any baby shopping under the belt yet? X


----------



## JimmyJam

Ladies thank you, you are all so kind. 

Kate - it sounds like you've been through it too but that you're in a much better place now. O how I want the weeks to slide by ...

LaRockera - my AFI is 32.3 which is waaay high even if I were closer to term - and so it's really scary at 20 weeks. The total opposite spectrum to you. I have a belly stretched taught & big like a beach ball. 97th percentile whatever that means, it's meant to be btw 5 and 25 ... I guess I'll find out tomorrow. And I will check the other threads too for more info. Happy Birthday btw, I hope you've had a great day. 

Thanks to all of you for your words of support & advice. My appt with the specialist regarding amniotic fluid tomorrow is followed by my next ultrasound to check on the old shrinking cervix (!) so I'll get online in and give you the update. 

Off to bed now for a sleepless night!

Cheers, Jimmy x


----------



## JimmyJam

Man ladies I am having a rough time. 

I've been googling this excess amniotic fluid condition & have scared myself silly. Apparently it's rare to get it this early in pregnancy & the prognosis isn't too hot. I can't find anyone on the forums who's had it as early as me - later on it's not so problematic but at this stage it's bad and associated with PPRM & fetal loss. 

I am in meltdown & also convinced I'm leaking amniotic fluid. 

I know there's nothing anyone can say to comfort me, I just have to listen to the experts it just doesn't feel good. 

After everything I've been through I don't want to lose this baby :-(


----------



## kateqpr

Oh honey. I TOLD YOU NOT TO GOOGLE!

I imagine you're at your hospital now, and hopefully they're giving you all the news you need, that's relevant to your specific circumstances. Hopefully then they can give you a real idea of what they plan for you over the coming weeks. I know it' stressful - massively so, when you just want things to go quietly and smoothy - and hopefully things will for you. 

Do let us know how it goes - and we're here for you!

Off topic....but where abouts in London are you? I used to work near Queen Charlottes for years, and family live near by. 

Lots of luck

xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

JimmyJam said:


> Man ladies I am having a rough time.
> 
> I've been googling this excess amniotic fluid condition & have scared myself silly. Apparently it's rare to get it this early in pregnancy & the prognosis isn't too hot. I can't find anyone on the forums who's had it as early as me - later on it's not so problematic but at this stage it's bad and associated with PPRM & fetal loss.
> 
> I am in meltdown & also convinced I'm leaking amniotic fluid.
> 
> I know there's nothing anyone can say to comfort me, I just have to listen to the experts it just doesn't feel good.
> 
> After everything I've been through I don't want to lose this baby :-(

JJ, I don't have any real advise to offer but pls know that am thinking about you and hoping everything goes well.


----------



## book.fish2011

LaRockera said:


> *Jimmy *-
> 
> *bookfish *- I'm sorry I didn't see your post before. I'm so sorry about your loss, hon. Congrats on your wonderful twins! I bled for about 4-5 days after the cerclage insertion (it started out as proper bright red blood and gradually subsided to stained cm), had mild cramping/was uncomfortable for about the same period, and was on antibiotics for contractions and infections. No bedrest for me, although I was told to take it easy- no housechores, no lifting, no more than 10/15min walking, on pelvic rest, but I was advised to go on with life as usual. I think moderate rest and caution is what it takes. Also drink plenty of water and eat a pot of yogurt a day/watch out for infections down there. It's quite reassuring that you've got the stitch this time. :thumbup:

Thanks LaRockera for your kind words. Is it your birthday today? Happy birthday too! Am terrified about the surgery. I'm told it will be done under spinal Anastasia. Last time I had one for my emergency c-section to get my baby out. That didn't end well. Somehow am not looking forward for this surgery although I really need it, and hoping it will help me keep the babies inside and cook them for as long as I can. 
I had a work job, tomorrow is my last day work. Am quitting the job in order to be on rest as much as possible.


----------



## book.fish2011

HelenGee said:


> Hi book fish and welcome too :hugs:I am so sorry for the loss of your precious boy:hugs: it is good to know that your doctors are taking a proactive approach. Honestly, the procedure will be fine and nothing to worry about. You will have some spotting and feel uncomfortable for a week or so after, but it is so worth it for peace of mind. It's worth asking what the docs plan for you in terms of monitoring post stitch, they are obviously taking good care of you now and checking your cervical length. :hugs:

Thanks HelenGee. 

I changed my doctor just 2 weeks ago. I live in Dubai and over here we don't see two separate doctors, one OB another prenatalogist. It's just one doctor. I was seeing a OB who specialized in high risk pregnancies but she was not keen to do a cerclage and was more of wait and watch approach. 

My new high risk OB is, as you said, proactive. She strongly recommended cerclage and offered to see me every week. Am hoping turning to her will turn out to be a good decision at the end. 

I have one last day of work. Hopefully my cervix will remain stable and I will be able to have my babies at least this time without any complications.

Am glad to have found you all.


----------



## olga2424

Hi ladies, hoping your all well....*Larockera*, HBD and well done for getting to 34 weeks hun.:happydance:
*Kateqpr *, yeah! 29 weeks. yo so nearly there:happydance: am so inspired by you ladies.
*Lizzie* hun, I hpoe your having a fab time with the family.
*Christiana*, *Helengee* how are you hun?
Hi *bookfish* welcome dear, so glad your doctor is really being pro active....you will be fine hun, you will experience some mild cramping and slight bleeding but every thing should settle down after.

*Jimmyjam* hun, :hugs:welcome dear and am so sorry for what your going through....I don't know much about excess amniotic fluid but i recently watched a program on one born every minute and there was a lady on there who was carrying twins and had the same condition, she went to the fetal medical center in London and was seen by a top proff (professor Kypros Nicolaides). Apparently he is one of the best and he is the pioneer of the nuchal translucency (hope am right!) He performed the amnio and drained most of the fluid away as it was starting to affect/open up her cervix. The lady also had what they call "Twin2Twin" syndrome and he operated on her twins in the womb and the outcome was very successful. Please try and stay calm as am sure you will be in safe hands with your consultant. I know its not easy and am not in your shoes but please STAY AWAY FROM DR. GOGGLE!! 

Ladies, as for me am up coming to 22 weeks:happydance: and its 4 weeks since I had my stitch but am still experiencing mild cramping every other day...Is this normal post cerclage? Or should I visit the maternal assessment unit at my local hospital so i can get it checked out? Am not presenting any discharge or bleeding and the baby's kicks are really low...I really don't know if what am feeling is normal with a stitch. Its just worrying me that this cramping is not going away and it could be my cervix opening up. My next scan is not until 14/2/12.Please share your experiences. Am so scared of sleeping at night as I keep thinking am going to go into preterm labor like i did the last time....Am so worried!
Hi to all the other ladies I have missed out!


----------



## olga2424

apsara.m said:


> hi all
> this is apsara's husband. apsara delivered baby boy on 18-1-2012 he weighs 2.8kg mother and baby are doing fine. she will update you all when she is allowed to use computer.

Congs on your knew arrival and hope all is going well with you:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kateqpr

Hi olga,

Congrats on getting so far! I've had lots of cramps, aches and pains over the last two months. I went to be checked at the hospital and the majority of the time all was fine. Twice I had a UTI which they found via my urine sample and was treated quickly and effectively. It did cause some lower abdominal aching, which was the only symptom I ever had! 

One thing you can ask for is a FFN test. Google it. My hospital offer it to at risk women from 20 weeks onwards. It's very effective at predicting if you're likely to go into labour or not in next two weeks. It really can reassure you if yours worried so I would push for that. 

I'm sure you're all fine, and so many cramps etc, are normal parts of pregnancy, but I think with a stitch it's always worth getting some reassurance and peace if mind of you feel you need it X


----------



## LaRockera

My wonderful ladies :flower:,

thank you SO much for your lovely birthday wishes. Birthday's actually tomorrow (the 2nd), and I'm becoming 31. :wacko: Although I can't say I wish I were anywhere else than where I am now. It just feels right the way things moved in my life. I did the things I wanted when I wanted them, everything feels right.:flower:

*Jimmy *- I wish there was something, _anything _I could say to make you stop worrying- alas, there isn't. I only hope that you get some answers today, and you update us asap. I wholeheartedly wish you the very very best, hon. You deserve this baby, and fx, it will all go smooth with the right treatment and care.

*bookfish *- don't be scared of the insertion. I did it under general anesthesia, felt uncomfortable for a couple of hours, and then it was all over. Almost 21 weeks later, I can tell you it's the best thing that I ever did. Knowing that you have a stitch- that works- in there will overcome any feeling of discomfort, and you'll find that many ladies that had the stitch under a spinal found the procedure to be absolutely painless and routine. There's nothing to worry about, really. And we're here for you, don't forget that.


----------



## chistiana

Olga- hey hun, i round about where you are if not a little earlier but i too have been having all sorts of aches and pains. Sometimes they are sharp side pains some it s pinching or a weird sensation when i pee. My next scan is 14/2 so i ve called my doc quite a few times but he says as long as it is not contractions, bleeding or leaking i shouldnt worry!anyway call your doc hun just to keep your sanity!

Larockera- HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY! HOpe you re doing something special tonight!

Jj- i am so sorry you have to go through another scare. I cant offer any info or advice other than the common "no googling" one. My ds had two instead of 3 arteries in his ambilical cord and when i googled all i could find was results about trisomies, genetic abnormalities and the rest!he was absolutely fine only a little on the thin side!!hope it all goes well!

Kate- hey!you are sooooo knowledgable amd inspirational!just wanted to say thanks! A bit off topic but is it true that anterior placenta makes feeling the baby more difficult? I havent been feeling her kicks much and it gets me worried sometimes!!

Hope everyone else is doing great!!


----------



## Susanah

Hello Everyone
So glad to see everyone doing so well
We have been very busy - as expected with two babies :)
Lily is doing good but were back in hospital day 6 as she had lost too much weight - and was diagnosed with congenital lactose intolerance, the same as her sister Charlie. So I had to stop breastfeeding and start her on specialised formula. She's being improving since then.
otherwise things are good. 
im absolutely exhausted - entertaining Charlie (who started proper walking last weekend) by day - and Lily by night - but its wonderful. 
Will try adding pics. - not my greatest skill :)
Love to all.
xx
 



Attached Files:







395551_423844859966_514199966_1578978_424634767_n.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 10









401130_423844189966_514199966_1578977_25777159_n.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 8









DSC03004.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 15









DSC02944.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Susanah

yey it worked
they are babies cuddling with their dad, Lily first day home in highchair, me last weekend with babies on beach in whitby and Lily day 1 in hospital 
Will add one of Charlie also
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3316.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chistiana

Hi Susanah- we havent spoken before but just wanted to say your babies are absolutely gorgeous! Well done for handling a newborn and a very small baby so well, being able to enjoy them and manage everything at once! The pic on the beach says it all!


----------



## HelenGee

Susannah- what a gorgeous family you are. You look so healthy in the picture on the beach, Lily looks like a little teddy bear in the baby bjorn - just love it! I am just lost for words, your girls are beautiful, love the pic of Charlie in the bath! And you are such a gorgeous mummy too. Hope Lily's enjoying her feeds now xx:hugs:


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Lovely Ladies,

Thank you for your kind messages. Looking at those gorgeous pics of newborns makes me even more determined to get there. I don't have any advice to other posters because I'm a virgin to this thread, but I wish you all the very best & hopefully I'll get to know you on this journey.

So I spent 5 hours at the hospital yesterday, being screened across two separate high-risk clinics. 

The polyhydramnios condition I've just been diagnosed with is serious but they're going to monitor me every week - on the same day I have my cervical measurement scans which is good. 

I'm going to put the info down about this new condition because I've found so little about it myself and it could benefit someone else who reads it. Basically I understand that polyhydramnios goes like this:- in 50% of women it's unknown why excess amniotic fluid develops, it's just 'one of those things'. Of the other 50% causes could be the following: a problem with the fetus including structural issues (problems with swallowing, stomach, bladder as by 20 weeks the baby is swallowing the fluid & then excreting it in its urine), or neurological or chromosomal - or it could be caused by gestational diabetes in the mother.

In my case ostensibly everything with the baby looked structurally fine & the fact it seemed to be moving ok contra-indicates a neurological defect - though of course ultrasound isn't infallible so they can't be 100% sure. To figure if it's chromosomal they'd have to perform amniocentesis & draw fluid from my abdomen from the sack which carries its own risk of infection and also of prompting labour - the fact I have excess fluid & a stitch means they'd advise against it at this stage. So they're going to test me for diabetes, although it doesn't usually present until later in pregnancy, because my baby's stomach is slightly distended. To be honest I'd be surprised if I had it because I have a good diet & prior to conceiving exercised daily. It's a double-edged sword because it would be reassuring to find a cause that's treatable but then GD comes with its own set of issues.

Then there's effect: basically the key concern with excess amniotic fluid is that, if it becomes severe, eventually the body can't hold it & waters break. In my case it's complicated further by the load the excess fluid is putting on an already weak cervix. Normal range of fluid measures btw 5 & 25 (yesterday mine was 29) and most women present with this condition closer to 30 weeks. If my fluid doesn't stabilise & heads further to 40 they'll perform amniocentesis to draw it off - although sometimes it just fills again. 

So there y'go. I have one word to say: bugger. 

Although it's crappy, I feel better today now I'm informed. I just hate not knowing the score. 

My cervix is holding - 27/28 with no funnelling yet so am going to take all of your advice, put feet up, bum in the air as much as possible, lay off the evil Google, drink gallons of water, continue with the progesterone (which I started last night) and follow up with Fibronectin testing. Your advice has been really great, thanks to all of you. 

HelenGee - tricky question: am worried about risk of infection with the cyclogest pessaries, so am taking them up the back passage (sorry!) - but are they as effective this way d'you know?!!!

I'm not sure how this works so I'm just going to reply to some individual posts now ...

Cheers, JimmyJam


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Kate,

Which hospital are you at? QC's isn't glam and the frills are non-existent, the wait-times for everything excessive, it totally swallows your life - but the medical care is really, really good. With all my issues I do feel I'm in the best place - even if there was a fight on my ward the day after cerclage!!!

I'm Chiswick-based, grew up in Hammersmith/Shep Bush - so you're from my patch! I worked close to QC too, I was at BBC White City for 10 years. And tell me is it a coincidence or does the QP in Kate QP refer to Rangers in any way?!!

When're you due btw?

Jimmy x


----------



## JimmyJam

Susannah we haven't met before but I have to tell you - your baby is just gorgeous. You must be so happy. Congratulations! X


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Bookfish,

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, I can't imagine what that must have been like. At least you're having extra care this time round. How far gone are you?

I hope you're feeling ok. I only had my cerclage 2 weeks ago but I'm already feeling a bit more confident. The advice from the ladies on this thread is spot-on, they've all been there - look at LaRockera, I understand she's now 34 weeks & is an expert now - that makes me feel really hopeful. 

The op is a bit scary but not painful as the epidural is so effective. I closed my eyes & tried to imagine I was on a beach - the smells, the feel of the sand under my feet, the sound of the sea etc - just to take me away from the theatre. Afterwards I had some bleeding but not heaps and the day after it turned brown and within a few days it had gone. I did have contractions the morning after surgery, I'd never had them before and wasn't sure at first but I know now that's what they were. I was rushed back in by ambulance & kept in overnight although they had subsided after a couple of hours. I believe surgery can sometimes 'irritate' the uterus & cause them - I had a shirodkar stitch placed quite high up into my uterus because my cervix was shorter than they thought it would be & they had to shift my bladder out of the way which might be why my uterus got 'annoyed'. 

(I find all these terms quite amusing in a black humour sort of way: 'incompetent cervix' and 'irritable uterus' - it's like our body parts are personified)!

Everyone's right when they say drink lots of water - I might have been a bit dehydrated after surgery, who knows. And it took me about 5 days before I really .felt strong again and often now I can still feel the stitch - like I've got a tampon in the wrong way.

I'm not on bed rest but have been advised to restrict activity - no lifting, no exercise, no sex or orgasm - & have just decided to take it easy. I make meals (try to chop veg sitting down), I shower daily & have been out for coffee/dinner once or twice. My cervix appeared to regenerate after the stitch & rest & lengthened back to its original length although it's a millimetre or two off that this week. But holding up for now.

The stitch is a good thing, Bookfish - it certainly makes me feel better - particularly in the light of my most recent diagnosis, which means it'll be under more strain. 

Best of luck with the op & fire off any questions. I'm a newbie but will answ them if I can. 

Think I've monopolised the thread enough now, I'm so verbose! All this sitting around at home is giving me verbal diarrhoea!

Take care. 

Jimmyjam x


----------



## JimmyJam

Ps - thanks Olga - useful info & good to know I'm not alone. 

And thanks LaRockera, too for your very kind words. All these positive vibes must have some effect?!!!

Roll on the next eight weeks ...

JimmyJam x


----------



## Bump1

Hello Ladies

Haven't been around for a while as i'm anxious about things i spend all my days worrying.

For those who don't know my story, Our little boy Joseph was born on March 12th 2010 at 25+5 wks, he was our first baby and as soon as i saw him i knew he was my life, after spending 26days in NICU fighting infection, lung collapse, 4.5hrs bowel op, pulmonary bleeds he closed his eyes and fell asleep breaking mine and his daddies hearts :cry: It had took us 3 years to fall pregnant and thought it wuld never happen.

9 months later we found we were expecting again, only to find out at 11wks i had suffered a missed miscarriage, i had to go into hospital to have a medically managed miscarriage 10 days before our wedding and Josephs 1st birthday. 3 months later we find were expecting again (found outon my 40th birthday) and it was due on Josephs 2nd birthday, we then lost this one at 9wks in Aug 11.

And then 8wks later i'm pregnant again and terrified, i am now 18+3, i had a stitch put in at 14wks as a preventative one as there not sure if i have IC, since having the stitch put in i've been admitted to hospital for a few days with abdominal pains, which they put down to IBS, for the past 2 wks the pains are on and off constantly and my anxiety levels are through the roof, i can't believe i will even make it to 25wks never mind 36!.

Hello to JimmyJam & Bookfish x
Susannah your babies are beautiful and i'm sorry for you loss xx
Lizzie how are you?
Larockera Happy belated wishes for yesterday xxx
Sorry if i've missed anyone xxxxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hello Bump1 and welcome back.

Gosh, you poor thing. What a journey you've had and i'm so sorry you've been through such pain. Its no wonder you feel scared and anxious - it would be weird if you didn't. But it sounds like so far so good with this pregnancy. You have your stitch in, nice and early, which great news, even it it turns out to be purely precautionary. And 25 weeks will always feel like a massive milestone to you, as is the case with any loss. But i'm so sure you will make it way beyond that, and all probably to term. A stitch has a great success rate, and it sounds like you're being well looked after. Are you on any sort of bed rest, or are you okay to move around? 

Either way, try try try and relax. I know that every one of us ladies who have IC, or have had a loss, find the middle weeks of pregnancy massively scary and full of very real anxieties. I was terrified from 18 weeks onwards, had bleeds on and off from 7 weeks, and was admitted to hospital at 24 weeks with more bleeding and pains. But here i am, at week 29, and once again things have settled down and i'm still going strong. So expect to be worried, but allow yourself to try and imagine things actually going well once in a while, because that is the probable outcome. And being worried constantly is so draining and exhausting - i know i spent weeks feeling down and crying as i was so frightened by my situation. 

Try and relax, keep yourself mentally busy if possible, and always call your doctors if you're worried - i was constantly badgering my hospital because of pains etc, and it always made me feel better to have someone official tell me all was okay, rather than stewing at home, worrying myself into a frenzy!

Here's to a long and boring pregnancy...

X


----------



## kateqpr

*Jimmyjam* 

Wow - what a lot of information you've had to take in. And yes, bugger indeed! But it sounds like with close monitoring, there are good ways to manage the polyhydramnios, so its just a matter so taking it easy and knowing they will keep it under control.

Try not to worry too much - fruitless words i know, given that i KNOW you will worry, and feel massively anxious for the next 8 weeks or so. How many weeks are you now? Coming up to 21 i think? So only 3 more weeks and they can give you steroids ( i had these at 24 weeks when they thought i was going in to preterm labour) and then you can start to count down the days to 28 weeks, and each day feels like such an achievement! 

But i bet you'll still be on this forum in 3 months time, moaning about your fat ankles / lack of sleep / labour worries, and will be more pregnant than you thought possible. 

My hospital is West Middlesex in Isleworth - they work with Queen Charlottes, and my consultant is split between the two. 

Soooo, it seems we're living parallel lives. I worked at the BBC for 5 years, then went to different indies. And i'm actually from Chiswick - grew up there and all my family still live there, so i'm there most weeks (well, when not stuck at home like a whale on my sofa). In fact my family have a bookshop on the High Road and have done since i was a kid. Small world!!!

And yes, the QPR on my name is a sign of my footballing allegiance. I used to be a season ticket holder, but since having Poppy i rarely get to go, which is bad time as it's the first time they've ever actually been any good, and i've missed all of it!!!

Anyhoo - chin up and try and think of the positives.... And feel free to moan often on this thread - we've all been there, and you must have a lot whirring around your head at the mo'.

Kate x


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Bump1,

I'm so very, very sorry to hear about your multiple losses & you have every right to feel anxious. I know from my own long, complicated journey trying to have a baby just how painful it can be. But as Kate says, you've had the stitch put in which is a good preventative measure, and it sounds like you're in good hands. And right now you ARE pregnant. 

I too don't know how I'm going to get through the next few weeks but I will - I have no choice. Just do what you need to domto get you through.

I think this is a brilliant thread, the ladies on it are so articulate & willing to share their knowledge, it is at least a small comfort. 

Hang in there. 

Best, JimmyJam


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Kate, 

How funny I guessed as much. I know the bookshop on Chiswick High Road, have been in there! It's a good spot. 

And your club has taken Bobby Zamora! I'm a Fulham supporter & not only do you have our fab ex-manager but now you've got our best striker too!

Most of my male friends support QPR so at least they'll be pleased. 

You are 29 weeks, I can't believe it so jealous. Feel like I can only dream of being that far along. We were planning a special birthday holiday for my 40th in three weeks & a massive party to celebrate but thart's all out the window now. I don't feel very fabulous & I'm pasty & stressed looking anyway, it's not the smug, glowing pregnant look I was anticipating for welcoming old friends I hadn't seen in years ...

I'm sitting outside in the garden, togged up & trying to absorb some Vitamin D but I might go in now because it's bloody cold! At least it means we don't feel guilty hibernating ...

Have a good evening. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## book.fish2011

JimmyJam said:


> Hi Bookfish,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, I can't imagine what that must have been like. At least you're having extra care this time round. How far gone are you?
> 
> I hope you're feeling ok. I only had my cerclage 2 weeks ago but I'm already feeling a bit more confident. The advice from the ladies on this thread is spot-on, they've all been there - look at LaRockera, I understand she's now 34 weeks & is an expert now - that makes me feel really hopeful.
> 
> The op is a bit scary but not painful as the epidural is so effective. I closed my eyes & tried to imagine I was on a beach - the smells, the feel of the sand under my feet, the sound of the sea etc - just to take me away from the theatre. Afterwards I had some bleeding but not heaps and the day after it turned brown and within a few days it had gone. I did have contractions the morning after surgery, I'd never had them before and wasn't sure at first but I know now that's what they were. I was rushed back in by ambulance & kept in overnight although they had subsided after a couple of hours. I believe surgery can sometimes 'irritate' the uterus & cause them - I had a shirodkar stitch placed quite high up into my uterus because my cervix was shorter than they thought it would be & they had to shift my bladder out of the way which might be why my uterus got 'annoyed'.
> 
> (I find all these terms quite amusing in a black humour sort of way: 'incompetent cervix' and 'irritable uterus' - it's like our body parts are personified)!
> 
> Everyone's right when they say drink lots of water - I might have been a bit dehydrated after surgery, who knows. And it took me about 5 days before I really .felt strong again and often now I can still feel the stitch - like I've got a tampon in the wrong way.
> 
> I'm not on bed rest but have been advised to restrict activity - no lifting, no exercise, no sex or orgasm - & have just decided to take it easy. I make meals (try to chop veg sitting down), I shower daily & have been out for coffee/dinner once or twice. My cervix appeared to regenerate after the stitch & rest & lengthened back to its original length although it's a millimetre or two off that this week. But holding up for now.
> 
> The stitch is a good thing, Bookfish - it certainly makes me feel better - particularly in the light of my most recent diagnosis, which means it'll be under more strain.
> 
> Best of luck with the op & fire off any questions. I'm a newbie but will answ them if I can.
> 
> Think I've monopolised the thread enough now, I'm so verbose! All this sitting around at home is giving me verbal diarrhoea!
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Jimmyjam x

I really appreciate you took time to explain all the things. Thanks!


----------



## book.fish2011

Bump1 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Haven't been around for a while as i'm anxious about things i spend all my days worrying.
> 
> For those who don't know my story, Our little boy Joseph was born on March 12th 2010 at 25+5 wks, he was our first baby and as soon as i saw him i knew he was my life, after spending 26days in NICU fighting infection, lung collapse, 4.5hrs bowel op, pulmonary bleeds he closed his eyes and fell asleep breaking mine and his daddies hearts :cry: It had took us 3 years to fall pregnant and thought it wuld never happen.
> 
> 9 months later we found we were expecting again, only to find out at 11wks i had suffered a missed miscarriage, i had to go into hospital to have a medically managed miscarriage 10 days before our wedding and Josephs 1st birthday. 3 months later we find were expecting again (found outon my 40th birthday) and it was due on Josephs 2nd birthday, we then lost this one at 9wks in Aug 11.
> 
> And then 8wks later i'm pregnant again and terrified, i am now 18+3, i had a stitch put in at 14wks as a preventative one as there not sure if i have IC, since having the stitch put in i've been admitted to hospital for a few days with abdominal pains, which they put down to IBS, for the past 2 wks the pains are on and off constantly and my anxiety levels are through the roof, i can't believe i will even make it to 25wks never mind 36!.
> 
> Hello to JimmyJam & Bookfish x
> Susannah your babies are beautiful and i'm sorry for you loss xx
> Lizzie how are you?
> Larockera Happy belated wishes for yesterday xxx
> Sorry if i've missed anyone xxxxx

Sarah, it's impossibly heartbreaking to hear about your losses..! How unfair! I have been in your shoes once and I completely completely understand your pain momma.

I just wish you carry your baby this time as long as you can, and deliver a beautiful, healthy baby. You deserve this truly.


----------



## jenmcn1

HelenGee said:


> Hey Jen - welcome to the thread! I would definitely go for the internal ultrasound, if only for your own peace of mind. 19 weeks is really the time to get the cervical check done, if anything is kicking off, this is the window to catch it.
> 
> It sounds like you had a very traumatic first delivery, and are most likely feeling the pressure of a slight prolapse due to the trauma. This is generally not dangerous for you or your baby, but it is something that can be helped during the pregnancy. Technically tho, whatever can cause enough damage to create a prolapse, may also be damaging to the cervix along the way, although this is not a given. Unfortunately, the symptoms of a prolapse and ic mimic each other during pregnancy. Are you getting any heavy discharge at all? This is often also a symptom of ic too.
> 
> So, my advice is to get your cervix checked with an internal ultrasound, the sooner the better. It can be monitored if necessary and you know that you've covered all bases.
> 
> I've had 2 traumatic deliveries, the first was a ventouse and caused a cervical tear which weakened my cervix. From about 9 weeks pregnant with my second, I felt as though my baby was going to fall out, and I struggled to walk as I felt bowel heavy. I also had a heavy, thick, creamy discharge, especialy when i had a bowel movement (sorry tmi!) I went to the doctor/midwife several times, and had an abdominal scan and a speculum check of my cervix. At all these appointments my medics said all was fine. No-one mentioned a prolapse to me, had they done so I would have been satisfied (!) with the diagnosis and unwittingly gone on to deliver far too early. However, I booked a private tvu, and my ic was noticed there and resulted in a stitch at 20 weeks and bedrest. This was very nearly too late as the consultant could see the membranes when she placed the stitch. Had I not trusted my gut instinct, I shudder to think what may have been.
> 
> My second delivery at term (phew!) was very much like yours, forceps, episiotomy and shoulder dystocia. My pelvic floor is now knackered and I'm seeing a consultant about getting it all stitched back up again!
> 
> So, to answer your question....yes, technically, a traumatic delivery is enough to cause damage resulting in ic, so get it checked, but it may also be harmless and you will feel better knowing you're being taken care of. Hope that helps and hasn't terrified you. Please let us know how you get on xxx
> 
> La rock- ohhhh the outlaws! I love love love mine to bits, but arrrgggh! The kitchen fan thing made me laugh! We used to put that on to calm Oliver, that or the hairdryer as white noise is priceless with a screaming,teething baby! Stay calm, walk away when you need to, my oh and I have a code signal for when they're all getting too much and he is very supportive and understands how overbearing they can be. But don't be afraid to take their help too, babies need to know their families and another pair of arms can be a sanity saver. Good luck in Greece, Xanthe, stay put a little while longer sweetie xx. Bella went in and out from being engaged from about 28 weeks. She decided full well when she was baked and that was it, she was OUT!
> 
> Garrick- my heart goes put to you, this is the most testing, emotional time, replaying all those emotions, not quite understanding how you've made it, but you did, and knowing that it was a fine line between making it and not. The thoughts troubled me for a while, to the point I obsessed about Bella, I wouldn't sleep in case anything happened, I just sat and watched over her. If I did fall asleep, I wake up with a start and nearly make myself sick with worry. I bought a nappy clip breathing monitor, it made a clicking sound when she breathes, and sounded an alarm if she did kick it off (or stopped breathing). That really helped me, as I knew if it was clicking she was fine. All will be fine, my sweetie, just jeep doing what your doing and be kind to yourself. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Apara- huge congrats hunny! Well done and thanks to your hubby for keeping us crazy ladies posted x
> 
> How are you all? Christiana, MA. Enjoy your break Lizzie, you deserve it xx

Thank you SO much to ALL of you ladies out there who responded! 
I called to make an appt with my doctor and she was not in, so they put me with another doctor in the same office. She did an internal check on me, and said my cervix is closed and firm, and long. (Not sure HOW they can tell just from feeling around down there)....but she DID say to me that I have a mild prolapse of the uterus. Probably caused my last delivery. 
I have an ultrasound coming up on Feb 13th, and she said since everything looks great - that she is fine with me waiting for my ultrasound which is in less than 2 weeks now. 
So I think this is ok??? I still feel pressure but it's not severe really. Any thoughts ladies? Should I be satisfied with this "diagnosis"? 
Thanks


----------



## HelenGee

Just a very quick one as in the throes of post-school madness with Oliver! Jimmy jam from what I know about cyclogest, it's fine to use them as a suppository rectally. Nice eh?! Will get on here later again xxx:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Hey bump. I am so sorry you are still experiencing the pain and discomfort of the ibs but i just hope and wish that it is just that and nothing else to worry about. Although we ve spokn before i dont think i actually knew your story and you had me in tear.it id trully unfair for anyone to go through such horrible times let alone 3 times. Anyway i really hope time passes quickly and you have no more threats.x

Jimmy- i m glad you actually got proper answers and explanations about your water. I have no clue about this condition but like some many have said and especially with the issue of extra pressure on your cervix i d say stay in bed as much as possible or at least when in bed you could possibly have it a little tilted so at least those hours there is no pressure on your cervix at all. I hope everything works out greatly and at least you can take comfort in that they ll be monitoring you once a week which is excellent!xx

Quick question to everyone: i get this weird sensation down there that seems like i might be having an infection or something (kind of like pinching but not exactly) but have no discharge or ichiness or anything. I am going to do a urine sample test tomorrow but till then does anyone havr any clue whether this is normal or not?thanks ladies!


----------



## LaRockera

Hello to all you lovely ladies. :hugs: I'm 31 today. Gosh, time does fly! :wacko: Thank you for your lovely wishes, in my turn, I wholeheartedly wish the very, very best to all of you.

Susie - congrats sweetie, she's beautiful. Now you can live life once again, and she and Charlie make a beautiful pair of sisters.

Jimmy - boooooo! What can I say, it sucks and it sucks big time BUT a) you've got a stitch in, which is a MAJOR relief, and trust me when I say, it DOES work. Without the stitch your polyhydramnios may have posed a much, much more serious threat but the stitch cannot just break. It's also good that they're monitoring you closely, this is what science is for. I'm very optimistic for you, please keep fighting! And please keep us updating about bubba! Can you remind me how far along you are?

Jen - I think the diagnosis is very positive hon, I think you can take a breath and relax, although it's good that they're doing another exam soon.Are they doing a TVU too? I'd push for one, as it's the most accurate way of checking the cervix.

Bump1 - anything I say is just way too little, but you do have the stitch in this time, and I think it'll be okay. I think you will go on and have your baby hon. I know it can be super-scary, but I think you're doing great. Have they put you on meds for the contractions? How was your cervix, length-wise?

Christiana - don't be surprised if this turns out to be nothing. I've had these weird pinching sensations many a time during my pregnancy. But yeah, do get checked just in case.:thumbup:

Bookfish- anytime. We're here for you, hon.

Kate, Helen, Lizzie and everyone else - HELLO!!!:hugs:

Flying to Greece tomorrow. Let's just hope it'll be a safe journey/


----------



## chistiana

Larockera..thanks for your answer hun, will do tomorrow first thing just to be on the safe side!Have a safe and easy flight back home....ooooowwww i feel like an old friend is flying home and i ve only known you/spoken to you for so little!enjoy the family!


----------



## chistiana

Larockera..thanks for your answer hun, will do tomorrow first thing just to be on the safe side!Have a safe and easy flight back home....ooooowwww i feel like an old friend is flying home and i ve only known you/spoken to you for so little!enjoy the family!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi La Rock - you must be really excited about flying home, please make sure you keep us updated tho...bet you never imagined that you would be here at 34 weeks, giving so much support to others and ready to pop! Take care and have a calm journey :hugs:

JimmyJam- yes, I quite agree with bugger too. There's no other way to describe a further complication like excess fluid (which I've written instead of polyanhydr..... as I can't remember how to spell it!). BUT keep on hoping and keep on taking it steady. Try to have some faith that your doctors are monitoring you closely and will do all they can to ensure the safe arrival of your baby. To be honest, I was given this advice so many times and I never took it. By the time Bella arrived I was overjoyed, but psychologically worn out by worrying over the slightest things. I was admitted to hospital a week after my stitch with a suspected stroke or heart attack, it turned out to be a nasty panic attack that caused a palsy in my face. My body could not take the sheer weight of the stress I was placing on it. For your own sake, steer clear of that bloody Dr.Google! 

I would put money on the fact that you will still be on this thread in a few months time, stressing over which pram to buy and feeling too uncomfortable to sleep. It's so lovely that Kate is so close to you too, it's nice to feel that someone else nearby understands exactly how you feel. This thread was a lifesaver for me, it gave me a way to cope with the boredom that bedrest created for me (there's only so many times you can watch box sets in a day!) Take care and keep on posting x:hugs:

Kate my sweetie! Your life sounds so exciting in the "big smoke." Birmingham doesn't have quite the same appeal does it? Lol. I'm so pleased for your new sense of calm, it brings a lot of pleasure to me, knowing that you're enjoying your pregnancy now. :hugs:

Bump - what a terrifying experience you have been through. I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: just to echo what has been said, the stitch is your best chance to get you to term, have some confidence in it (difficult I know) x keep on with the questions too, whatever we can do to help, we will. This thread has some amazing ladies on it :hugs:

Jen- if they did a speculum they would have seen that your cervix was closed and could probably guess that the length is good. I would still ask for a trans vaginal ultrasound though. It's important because the internal scan can give a fairly accurate measurement of cervical length, but also because they can mimic the kind of pressure that activities like walking up the stairs may place on your cervix, and see if there is any sign of funnelling - the cervix starting to open under pressure. Honestly, I don't want to scare you, and I fully believe that a prolapse is what you're experiencing, but I don't think I could wait 2 weeks for a tvu in your position. I'm sure there's no cause for concern, but a tvu sooner would be in the nick of time, if there was a problem, and will set your mind at rest if there isn't. Please forgive me, I'm tired and not especially eloquent tonight, I just know how reluctant some doctors are to perform a tvu, I had to beg my first doctor, even after another doctor had recommended it. Please don't be afraid to be pushy, it will give you peace of mind sooner and allow you to relax. :hugs:


----------



## JimmyJam

Evening Ladies. 

Christiana - thanks for your kind words, I will rest up. I hope you're doing ok. 

LaRockera - you're flying to Greece tmrw, how exciting - & you're at the magic 34 weeks. I am only 20+4 today, but feeling encouraged by all the positive comments on this thread. Are you visiting family? Coming back to give birth? Happy birthday, hon, I hope you have a great time. Take great care, keep us posted & have a very, very safe flight - you should just escape the snow ... Thanks also for your support & advice, it's valuable .. X

HelenGee - wow, that must've been so scary being rushed into hospital with a suspected heart attack/stroke - as if these high risk conditions aren't frightening enough. You are so right, though, about taking the medics' advice on board, it's just so hard to trust everything they tell you (esp for a control freak like me) & the hospitals are so busy it's hard not to just feel like a number ..:

I love the idea that a couple of months down the line I could be posting about how uncomfortable I am & shopping for buggies - & asking advice - it all seems like a distant far-off fairytale that belongs to someone else. But I'm going to hang on to that thought & maybe my story won't end with the wicked witch winning after all!

I am loving this thread. After five years of stalking the forums through all sorts of hideous treatments & conditions it feels great to actually be involved - and supported. Hope I can give some of that support back in turn. 

Am feeling baby's movements more now - is something I tought I'd never experience. I so want this little person to make it ... Something that seems so simple & easy for most. 

Must sleep, glucose test for gestational diabetes tmrw - yay! Aother day spent at the hospital ...

Night all. Sweet dreams. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## vaali

Please pardon me for such a delayed update sweet hearts, we had been been having really really busy days since last saturday.
Our baby boy arrived on 28th jan @ 5.02pm IST weighing 3.37kgs!! yayyyyyyyyy (still feels like a dream to me..)!! it was an emergency c- sec due to grade 2 meconium stained liquor though i presented to hospital in labour. We got discharged from hospital only last night which was day5 coz of lil complications which my bubba had & was in NICU till 30th night. 
He is keeping tight now & such a perfect, precious booby boy:baby: gosh! i cant feel anymore lucky!! im still recovering from mental trauma (2 days & 2 nights of separation from him got me depressed to core) & physical trauma (pain from the lscs wound, edematous body, engorged breast:haha: & what not?) but over all a happiest new mommy who cant keep her mind, eyes, heart & boobies off her lil monkey boy..
Rest will update soon in my next free time.. take care sweeties.. you all have been such angels & i cant be thankful enough to each & every one of you in this thread!!!
I see there are lots of new ladies in past week but dont really have time to go through their posts.. i will definitely do it sooner..


----------



## chistiana

Jimmy jam- i feel the exact same way hun...dh keeps talking about getting a second crib for our girl, what shall we nic name her and the rest but i just keep thinking.."is this really going to happen this time?" ,...you know what?...i say sod the wicked witch... IT S GONNA HAPEN for all of us here, just keep the positive thoughts coming!

Vaali- YAAAAYYYYAAAYYYY congratulations on the safe arrival of your son!!!!! Sorry you had to go without him for two days but he s all yours now...enjoy hun this is as good as it gets!!(along with all the other fantastic moments you ll get to spend with him in his life!!) i know it s crazy right now for you but we d love some pics of your baba!!!xxx

Afm- did a blood and urine test today, all came back normal ( well according to the papers) but i ll e mail them to my doc to see this afternoon. Phew... Infection scares the s...t out of me!!!!


----------



## calypso

I can't comment on a stitch as I didn't get one, but I have IC and was on bedrest for 12 weeks and still delivered preterm.

That said, I can sympathize with the emotional turnoil all of this brings. It is scary and it hurts to even think if getting through another day, much less months still pregnant. I can tell you that no matter how grim things feel or look, there is always hope! I feel like I prayed and held my breath for months because of IC. Now here I am laying in bed watching my perfect baby sleep. It was worth every second I laid in bed. Hang in there ladies!


----------



## hnaturally

Hi everyone, I was hoping to find some information here. I haven't read through the thread yet, but I'm working on it! Basically, here is my info: I had my cervix check this morning - I've been going every two weeks for a trans-vaginal ultrasound. I'm 22 weeks and they said they plan on checking until 24 weeks.

They said I was having a braxton-hicks contraction at the time and my cervix kinda looked like a V at the top by the baby's head. The length was 3.5cm and they said that was fine, but it was 4cm or a little more two weeks ago. The doctor hadn't gotten in yet, but they said they'd call if he wanted me to be checked again next week. I don't know when to worry. 

Will that top part close again after the contraction or does it stay open? Should I expect my cervix to shorten more and, if so, how fast does that happen? I feel like they don't give me any answers, it's like they want to keep pregnant women in the dark!! Thank you for any info, I'm just really scared after my previous losses.


----------



## calypso

Hnaturally, lemme get on comp to answer...


----------



## calypso

Hnaturally, do you have a cerclage in place? The V during the contraction is funneling. It can either funnel open during contractions and close back up or remain funneled down. I don't think that the funneled part is adding any stability to your cervix, so the closed length from that is important. It's a good sign that your CL is still at a good number as well as there is no dilation. The funneling may or may not mean anything in terms of labor etc and how fast or slow you progress is also unknown. I am glad that they are keeping a close eye on you. Your cervix naturally shortens as you get closer to term. As for your doctors, they also don't know what will happen. They can make educated guesses or give you possibilities of what could happen, but most doctors try to not scare you with the possibilities. If you need more information, ask for it. Ask for their opinions, their previous experiences, etc.

I hope the other ladies can add more info for you. I am sorry for your previous losses. Good luck!


----------



## hnaturally

Thank you for responding. I don't have a cerclage in place, I actually don't know what that is. I will call and hopefully get checked if I don't hear from them by next week. I'm glad it's still a good length. I wish I wouldn't worry so much.


----------



## book.fish2011

hnaturally said:


> Thank you for responding. I don't have a cerclage in place, I actually don't know what that is. I will call and hopefully get checked if I don't hear from them by next week. I'm glad it's still a good length. I wish I wouldn't worry so much.

Sorry about your earlier losses. Wishing everything goes well for you this time. 

I don't have much knowledge or experience with cerclage yet. Am just getting one tomorrow. However am sure the ver nice ladies here will help you out. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## heychickie

hnaturally said:


> Thank you for responding. I don't have a cerclage in place, I actually don't know what that is. I will call and hopefully get checked if I don't hear from them by next week. I'm glad it's still a good length. I wish I wouldn't worry so much.

A cerclage is a stitch (or more than one sometimes) that holds your cervix closed. It's usually done either preventively if someone has exhibited signs of incompetent cervix in previous pregnancies (early dilation for no apparent reason - different than premature labor, though sometimes they come together), had a surgical procedure that damaged the cervix (a LEEP for example), etc. or it is given as-needed/emergency basis if while monitoring your cervix significantly shortens. 

I'd guess most of the ladies on this thread have (or had when they last were pregnant, or will have next time they are) a cerclage.

Mine is the preventive type, as in my last pregnancy just shy of 24 weeks I dilated 4cm with no contractions. I had it put in around 12 weeks this time, and all has gone well. I'm now 38 weeks+ and having a c-section on Friday. 

Your length is still higher than would cause concern to warrant an emergency stitch, but it's good they're keeping an eye on it.

Good luck!


----------



## book.fish2011

Getting my cerclage placed tomorrow. Please wish me luck.


----------



## HelenGee

Good luck book fish, it will all be great xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

HelenGee said:


> Good luck book fish, it will all be great xxx

Thanks Helen


----------



## chistiana

Good luck book fish i wish you a speedy recovery and that everything goes perfectly!x


----------



## olga2424

Good *luck book.fish*! all the best and we are all praying every thing goes well for you....


----------



## JimmyJam

Good luck Book Fish, hope it all goes well xx


----------



## LaRockera

Hello ladies! Safe and sound in Athens, and with an internet connection! 

We've had a very smooth travelling day, and the easiest of flights. The air crew were amazing to me, pampering me all the time and letting me use the business class loo! No air tumult, and the day was over before we knew it. We were greeted by a very enthusiastic FIL and then went home and had a nice dinner and delicious cake for my and his wife's birthday.

Tomorrow I'm seeing my doctor. I haven't seen him since I was 15 weeks so I'm kind of looking forward to it. Will update you afterwards.:flower:

*Vaali *- congrats, honey! I'm so, so, SO very happy for you! :happydance: Such exciting news recently, that encourage and inspire us all!

*Bookfish *- good luck, hon, it'll all be absolutely fine, and the sense of security it'll give you is very, very important. Let us know how it all went.

*Jimmy *- please stay positive and fight this, hon. You will reach the end, you deserve it so much. Please keep updating us.

*hnaturally *- heychickie explained the cerclage well. I have a preventative cerclaged placed at 13 weeks. I had a V-shaped cervix, which meant funneling, and my doctor put it there as a precaution. I was very lucky and my cervix remained an amazing length of 48mm until week 27, although cervices tend to fluctuate as per contractions and misc. reasons. Anything above 2.5cm is considered normal, and there are ladies, like Calypso, that managed to get to a very good GA without a cerlcage and with strict bed rest. To be honest, at 22 weeks you have a very normal cervical length, and even though I think it is a good idea to get monitored, I don't think you're in danger of IC. Like Calypso said, the main problem with IC is length, and yours is well within the normal range (it's usually between 2,5 and 5). 

Hope everyone else is splendid. Will be back with updates tomorrow at some point.

:kiss:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, and as expected I have missed so many new posts, babies and members :( JimmyJam I am so sorry I missed your specific cry for help Hun, but I am back now and tonight will sit down for a few hrs and reply to everyone. For now tho, don't panic! I can totally understand your anxiety given what you have been through to achieve this pregnancy, but as far as I can see all hope is not lost. Bear with me and I will answer in depth after 9tonight when the tribe are settled :hugs:

Jenmcn, my IC was also caused by ventouse delivery of my first and a resulting cervical tear, but the symptoms you describe are very typical of prolapse and also common in subsequent pregnancies. The only way to be certain is to have an internal scan, but I think the chances are your symptoms are more likely to be prolapse related than IC. I had bulging and pressure from my uterine/bladder prolapse with the twins, and yet my cervix was firmly closed and long. The good news about prolapse is it harmless and the symptoms will subside as the baby moves up and out into your abdomen and away from your pelvis in the next few weeks :) Forceps delivery hugely increases the risk of prolapse hun. You can ask for a TVU however if you are still anxious x

Naturally - welcome hun, I will be answering your query in more detail later too, but just to say, the 'v' shape is funnelling and is when your cervix has opened from the top but remains closed at the bottom. It looks on scan like the letter Y. An incompetent cervix with a stitch would be expected to funnel under the weight of a baby, but the stitch would prevent it from opening fully. Without a stitch a cervix can funnel just by standing up, and close again when you lie down. It can also funnel under the influence of BH, but then close again between contractions. If there is a good remaining length of closed cervix despite it, then you may well have ehat's called a'dynamic cervix' which will do this throughout the pregnancy but still get you to term. What it does show is that your cervix is showing weakness under strain and it might be worth asking if they'd consider a stitch for you. At the very least you should be resting as much as possible and taking the weight off your cervix. This alone can actually prevent funnelling and get you to term. I will answer in more detail tonight Hun - babes have just woken ;) x

Apsara and Vaali - massive congratulations on the birth of your babies, so so pleased for you. Sorry I missed your announcements xxx


----------



## olga2424

Yaaayi!! welcome back *Lizzie*....we really missed you hun and I hope you had a lovely time with the family hun, again so good to have you back.
*Larockera*, am glad you arrived safely dear and I must admit I enjoyed reading your pregnancy journal as it was fantastically written...will continue to stalk i!t..lol:winkwink: 

Hi *christiana*, *kateqpr*, *Helengee*, *Jimmyjam* and anyone ive missed. Am 22+1 today :happydance::happydance: however the mild cramping is still bothering and worrying me as I don't know if its something I should be concerned about or its a side effect of having a stitch....Am drinking nearly 2 liters of water but they keep coming back....my next scan is on the 14/2/12.
Christiana, kateqpr, did you or are you still experiencing mild cramping?


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey LaRockera,

So glad you had a good journey, you sound really upbeat. Must be a relief to have made the flight safely & esp nice to have been spoiled. 

I had a diabetes test on Friday, I don't know which one but I had to fast from midnight, have a blood test at 10am, drink a bottle of lucozade but consume nothing else, then have another blood test two hours later. They'll ring me tomorrow if the results are abnormal. 

Gestational diabetes can be one of the causes of polyhydramnios & what's interesting is that I've read that progesterone supplementation can cause GD. I was on it early in my pregnancy due to spotting & had injections for about 9 weeks. They've prescribed me the prog pessaries to help with the IC but I've discontinued them in the light of my recent find. 

I REALLY don't want GD - Really - but I've been diagnosed early with this new condition, usually it crops up in the third trimester & I am beside myself with worry & misery. At least GD might explain it, although that comes with its own set of complications. LaRockera, when were you diagnosed with too little amniotic fluid & how did it resolve? I can't find enough info to satisfy me & I've only found a couple of people who got diagnosed with too much fluid at 20 weeks. I just want my levels to come down but from everything I've read they only rise steadily & I'm way outside the norm, in the 97th percentile, at 29 (when It should be btw 5 & 25). Women with this condition at 30 weeks are considered at risk if they're measuring 26 :-( . I'm convinced I'm heading for a C-section and early preterm at best.

I'm 21 weeks today, it feels like such a long haul. I had what felt like the same 'tightenings' I had after my cerclage, when I was rushed into hospital, about lunchtime today. I hadn't drunk a great deal of water so I downed about a litre & a half & lay on my left side & they subsided pretty quickly. I have so many things going on to freak me out & people in my life don't seem to understand how scary, horrible & serious it is. Although my husband - as always - is amazing. Poor guy, I ain't much fun right now.

Sorry, I feel like such a whinger but it's great to have somewhere to vent. I'm bloody well going to get through this, I have to for the Wriggler. 

Hope Book Fish's op went well & she isn't too sore. Just rmbr to drink LOADS of water & pee as soon as you need to go, Bookfish, making sure you squeeze out every last drop - even at night!

And rest up. Even though I'm not on strict rest I've put myself under virtual house arrest & I'm not doing much. For a self-confessed control freak-cum- multi-tasking Tasmanian Devil it's tough! But best be safe than sorry ...

Good wishes girls, I hope everyone's doing okay. For those of you in Blighty don't slip in the snow!!

Night all. 

JimmyJam xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Lizzle! Nice to meet you, I hope you had a great break & I'm glad you're back safely. 

Have a whole host of things going on - I am officially a wreck. They may as well tell me the game's up & send me down the knacker-yard now. I'm trying to put a brave face on it but every day is a rollercoaster of emotions and I just can't help it I have a meltdown virtually every other day ...

If you know anything about polyhydramnios & also its relation to IC I'd welcome any info. After such a long time getting here I am now having a seriously complicated & stressful pregnancy ... Look fwd to hearing from you. Hope your babies are ok. X

Olga - so sorry to hear you're still having cramps. Stupid question: have you asked your clinic's advice? Hope you feel better. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## JimmyJam

Ps - another cause of excess amniotic fluid is chromosomal abnormalities. I can't have amniocentesis at this stage, it's just too risky, but does anyone know - if my ultrasound scan & blood tests combined at 12 1/2 weeks gave me a one in 1700 chance of Down's - can that change/be inaccurate/have required further testing? I thought I was in the clear & subsequent scans show that the baby looks fine structurally, but my recent diagnosis has given me doubt .. :-(

Bugger. I'm monopolising the thread again. I'll go to bed!

Thanks all. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## LaRockera

*Olga *- thank you for the huge compliment. Writing is my passion and my work, although you may find that the journal has become a bit predictable after a while- all those things happening, and me being just a lazy arse to write some imaginative prose, and just sufficing to report. :haha: But yeah, thanks. You're the one who's fantastic.:hugs:

*Jimmy *- easier said than done, but hang on, hon. And please update us with your test results, which will, fx, be all positive. I was also on progesterone, didn't know it could cause GD. :shrug: As far as my fluid is concerned, I was never actually diagnosed with too little. It was always around 9ish, which puts me on the 5th centile but still within the normal range. I just had to keep an eye on it, and with my stitch producing an impossible amount of thin discharge, I was always paranoid about leaking (and still am). I'm hoping that if my baby is still fully engaged, the doctor will suggest that we take it out earlier than the 37 weeks, although I definitely trust that he knows best. Like Lizzy said, you can fight this, and you're really close to viability now. This will happen for you. It will, I know it.:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

JJ hun, I will sit down tonight and type out a proper, detailed post to you but for now and to stop you worrying before bed - the combined NT scan and blood work at 12wks is not absolute and only gives you your risk for downs. However, 1:1700 is a brilliant ratio and whilst they do the scan they also check several markers for downs, the main one being presence of a nasal bone too - absent in downs babies. Again, these markers are not absolute, but give a very good indication. Do you have mild polyhydramnios or is there lots of extra fluid? 

As for IC, it is not an extra threat except that the increased weight puts additional strain on your cervix. I woukdn't worry too much about that to Hun considering I carried two babies and two sacs ( lots more weight at 20 wks than you) with a very weak cervix and it was fine :) Will be back xxx


----------



## chistiana

*Jimmy*- hey hun sorry you re in such great stress. I just wanted to add that another than the 1:1700 chance you got which is actually really good, and the nasal bone as lizzie said, you can ask them to check the baby's finger. Babies with down syndrome have attached finger (when i say attached i dont mean with membranes i mean completely attached). With every scan i have my doc keeps mentioning the nasal bone and the fingers. 

*Olga*- Hey hun, you actually asked the question at a very good (bad?) timing...i ve been having menstrual like cramps as well as 2-3 contractions per day but i have to admit that i havent been drinking a lot of water and when i do things are a bit better!Can i ask you something back....do you ever feel as if a leg or something is going to come shooting out? It really feels like my lo has stuck her foot down there and it is really uncomfortable.

*Larockera*- glad everything went smoothly hun! Enjoy the pampering!

*Lizzie*- Welcome back! Hope you enjoyed your holiday and your babies are doing super fine! Can I ask you too if you think its normal or if you ve experienced this feeling as if the baby is going to stick its foot from down under?

*Bookfish*- Hope it all went well hun, i m actually sure it will have so will be expecting your news whenever you feel like it!

All the other ladies..Hope you re doing great and progressing well with totally uneventful 9 months!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi La Rock, glad you are safely and calmly in Athens :hugs:, I just wanted to add as I keep on forgetting, that I had exactly the same fluid issues as you. I thought I was leaking all the time, I wasn't, I really don't think I was, but Chris Griffin said that my fluid level was "on the lower side of normal" too. He reassured me that all was fine, but I still stressed over it. 

Jimmy - please don't worry about monopolising the thread, it's psychologically very testing to be in the "ic boat" and the whole point of the thread is support and advice. The stats you have been given for Downs syndrome show a really good ratio, alongside the nasal bone and the other markers, it is the most accurate way of detecting Downs. If there were any issues i would have thought that one of the markers would have highlighted cause for concern. Obviously, the test is not totally accurate, but, as you said yourself, struturally your baby is sound on ultrasound, i honestly think that something else would also point to Downs, in addition to the polyhydromanios. A friend of mine tested as quite high risk at the nucahl scan, instead of going straight for the amniocentesis, she went for a further, more detailed marker scan, and i think it showed a further marker for Downs as high risk. She went on to have an amniocentesis, which came back clear and her baby is now a very healthy, gorgeous 4 year old. 

I truly hope it all just resolves itself, but if it doesn't, I hope it's something that can be managed safely for you both, it interesting and unsurprising to me that progesterone has been linked to GD, purely for the reason that my baby was huge for me (8lb) and i was utterly convinced that i had GD as i progressed, i just had this feeling although my tests came back clear Keep resting and Be kind to yourself xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Ok ladies, lovely to be back 'in the fold', have missed you all and my nightly catch ups :hugs:

I am going to answer everyone's posts from the last week individually. I realise that I will be repeating much of the advice already given by the other wonderful ladies here, so just filter as needed lol. This is the only way I could reasonably think of to catch up on last weeks posts.

So here goes........


----------



## JimmyJam

Ladies thank you all so much for your kindness & words of encouragement, it all really does help. 

I cancelled my 40th birthday party tonight :-( ... Least of my worries except now the world & his brother I invited, many of whom didn't even know I was pregnant, all want to know what's going on ...

After dinner I felt ginormous, in my head my amniotic fluid has doubled since my scan on Weds (Lizzie it's 29 when the 'normal' range is btw 5-25). It's very uncomfortable & makes it difficult to breathe which only serves my paranoia. I have to calm down. 

Will let you know if I get the dreaded GD call tomorrow. 

Thanks again. 

JimmyJam xx


----------



## lizziedripping

JimmyJam said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm hoping I can join this thread.
> 
> I'm 39 (40 next month!) and 20 weeks pregnant naturally (miracle!) after 5 years trying, 4 failed cycles of IVF (1 ectopic, 1 chemical) & multiple ops to treat polyps & endometriosis - so I think this pregnancy could be the last chance for me after a very bumpy & painful road. I've been stalking the forums for as long as I've been TTC but this is the first time I've been brave enough to post.
> 
> At my first antenatal appt I was lucky enough to have a brilliant midwife who took one look at my file and said 'Christ you've been through it'. She noticed I'd had a cone biopsy in 2004 & literally insisted the OB put me through the prem clinic for observation. I feel very lucky that she did my admission because he wouldn't have if she hadn't insisted. Apparently they only took 1cm at my cone, which is 'borderline' for concern - pah!
> 
> At my first prem US in mid-December, when I was 13 1/2 weeks pregnant, my cervix measured 3.1cm. But, 4 weeks later, in mid-Jan, it had shortened to 2.6 - but no funneling & the cervix was still closed. I was told to attend clinic a week later & found that my cervix had shortened further to 2.3. I was referred for a cerclage, which was performed on Fri 20 January, at 19 weeks +1 - and my external cervical length was only 1cm so they opted for a shirodkar, higher up inside my uterus, and shifted my bladder out of the way. As I had no dilation or bulging membranes the surgeon said the stitch was still classed as 'preventative' but that they have greater success when they have more cervix to work with. I've since been told an estimated 70% success rate in my case - which doesn't feel that safe.
> 
> After a horrific weekend when, the day after surgery, I started having what I think were contractions, and was rushed into hospital and kept in overnight - (and there was a fight on my hospital ward!) I was finally sent home again to take it easy.
> 
> Since then I've had no further contractions & really rested up and at my first follow-up scan, five days later, Weds last week, my cervix was still closed & not funnelling & had gone back up to 3.1.
> 
> I've been advised not to go on full bed rest due to the psychological impact & the risk of DVT - but I have been told to go on pelvic rest, no lifting & no exercise. I've gradually started pottering about a bit and have been out to dinner once or twice but I live under a perpetual haze of anxiety.
> 
> I want to ask if anyone in the thread, particularly Lizzie who seems to be the font of all knowlege, can explain to me what a dynamic cervix is. The fact mine went from 3.1 to 2.6, then 2.3 and back up to 3.1 after the stitch again - does that mean my cervix is dynamic or 'regenerating' from the effect of the stitch? I don't want to go on full bed rest as I'm at particular risk of DVT but am afraid every time I leave the house my cervix will give way! How reliable is the Shirodkar &, as they had only a very short cervix to play with, is there a greater risk of it 'slipping' - and if it did how would I know it had failed?
> 
> Also - I can feel the stitch & I'm permanently worried it will give under pressure. It feels like a tampon inserted skew-whiff. Is this a normal sensation?
> 
> I'm usually a pretty dynamic, active person but I'm not daft & after everything I've been through I am so desperate to keep this long-awaited baby and to do everything I can to carry it as close as possible to term. But I don't know how much activity is ok. My stitch was preventative but carried out on a short cervix, so what level of 'activity' is appropriate?
> 
> Sorry for such a long post but finally, after all these years, I'm just desperate for the support of people who know what I'm going through, and to share my hopes, fears & anxieties.
> 
> My baby's due 17 June which seems such a long time away - I just hope I can make it to a stage where he/she is viable. Today is my 20-week scan & I'm just praying I don't get more bad news ...
> 
> Would welcome any thoughts, advice. It's good to share.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ps - my aunt had a stitch almost fifty years ago, having lost three mid-term babies (one at seven months) after a botched illegal termination - she now has three adult children with kids of their own, having had a new stitch put in each time. This gives me major encouragement - but we're all different ...

Hi JJ - at last I've had chance to read your post properly, and hope to put your mind at ease, at least as far as your IC is concerned :hugs:

Firstly, you have a SHirodkar which is brilliant!! I had one for the twins and it worked a treat in supporting over 16Ibs of baby to 38wks. When mine was placed my cervix was incredibley floppy and atonal (it shouldn't be at 12wks). It was long and closed at that point, but it is likely that on standing it was 'giving way' even at that early stage. Despite this the stitch added an overall tension to my cervix, and by 24wks it had remained long and closed, wasn't funneling at all, despite the weight of two. It did funnel st 25wks, but only to the stitch and remained like that til my scheduled section at 38wks.

I wouldn't describe your cervix as dynamic necessarily. It was shortening prematurely as is expected in IC. You had the stitch, then it gained length afterwards. This is typical in ladies who have a stitch placed after shortening, and a very good sign that the stitch has done its job thus far. A cervix shortens before it begins to dilate. As it thins out it is 'drawn up' and so gets shorter in the process. A shirodkar stitch is placed high up at the top of a cervix and draws it back together again thus regaining lost length. 

A dynamic cervix is one which constantly fluctuates in length (sometimes from hour to hour and day to day). With or without a stitch it moves up and down with or without increased pressure. Women can have a dynamic cervix, but stagger on to term regardless - their cervix never fully dilates until they have strong regular contractions at 40wks. 

You had contractions immediately after surgery - this isn't abnormal, and in fact is to be expected. Usually women are given an Indomethicin suppository after cerclage placement to stop the expeted uterine contractions caused by cervical surgery. I had two of these within 24hrs and when they wore off had uterine irritability and tightening. I lay there terrified for a full week after the surgery, convinced I was about to deliver the babies :nope: You may or may not have had the suppositories hun, but the contractions are common. It is also the reason you are asked to stay in hospital for 24hrs afterwards so that they can monitor you for such a reaction.

As for the shirodkar, it is incredibley reliable, even in a short cervix (and incidentally it is a stitch which cannot be placed in a cervix which has already shortened catastrophically, so that is reassuring). It is important to note tho that you had it placed after your cervix had already begun to change (albeit just some mild shortening) and for this reason I would advise as much rest as you can tolerate. Whilst you don't need to be horizontal in bed all day long, you could stay on the sofa, feet propped up with regular but gentle walks around the house. Prolonged shopping expeditions or housework is a definite no no hun. The stitch can't 'slip' as such, and is unlikely to fail you, but it is important to give it a helping hand in taking the weight and strain off your cervix as much as you can. I was never told to take bed rest officially, but because of the constant feel of pressure if I did move around for more than 10mins, I took the decision then to put myself on partial bed rest (sofa time with occasional toliet/shower/meal breaks).

The tampon-like sensation you describe is less likely to be the stitch, and related more to the weight of the baby and your bladder being pushed down and protruding into your vaginal walls. I had the exact same sensation from around 20wks, but it vanished after 24wks as the babies moved up and into my abdomen and the pressure on my pelvis was lessened. This is all normal baby/cervix stuff, exaccerbated but not necessarily caused by the presence of the stitch.

All the feelings you are experiencing, both emotional and physical are completely normal and in keeping with the whole IC nightmare sweet. This is a frightening time, and I have lost count of how many ladies have said that their due date seems like an impossible milestone that they'll never reach (me included). I had constant BH contractions, menstrual-like cramps, aches and pains with the twins - all which mimicked perfectly my daughter's preterm arrival. I did make it against the odds tho hun (a dream I never thought possible), and so can you. I can see no reason as things stand at the moment, for you not to make it safely to term :hugs:

Regarding your excess fluid, I mentioned in a previous post that this will have no bearing on your cervix except to increase the pressure on it. Becasue you now have the stitch, this is nothing to worry about yet. Your levels are at 29 which at the moment is only a little above normal, so for now the threat of PROM is still low and might well remain so. Please remember, I carried two bags of fluid and two babies against the stitch and a crappy cervix, and it held up fine. The medics will always give you worst case scenario hun, it doesn't mean that's where youre headed. There are many more idiopathic reasons behind polyhydramnios than there are sinister ones, so try to hold on to that hope as hard as I know that is.

Take care, and I hope I've answered your original post adequately - get back to me if there's anything else you need - any time :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Mommy's Angel said:


> garrickbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HelenGee said:
> 
> 
> Garrick- my heart goes put to you, this is the most testing, emotional time, replaying all those emotions, not quite understanding how you've made it, but you did, and knowing that it was a fine line between making it and not. The thoughts troubled me for a while, to the point I obsessed about Bella, I wouldn't sleep in case anything happened, I just sat and watched over her. If I did fall asleep, I wake up with a start and nearly make myself sick with worry. I bought a nappy clip breathing monitor, it made a clicking sound when she breathes, and sounded an alarm if she did kick it off (or stopped breathing). That really helped me, as I knew if it was clicking she was fine. All will be fine, my sweetie, just jeep doing what your doing and be kind to yourself. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> You are exactly right.... When she is sleeping soundly I watch her or touch her to make her move... It almost make you feel like you are going crazy and no one understands that. Its like the obsession moved from cervical checks and sonograms to worrying about SIDS. I guess you never stop worrying about your babies no matter what. I'm glad you can relate because I felt like I was the only one.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, I was like that and am STILL like that. Amelia is coming off her bassinet and will be staying on the pack in play mattress for what I was thinking would be 6 months but since we're on a second floor and the stairwell has me nervous, I may move her crib to the far side of our room until she's 9months. :wacko: I think having lost our son has really put fear in me. There comes a time when I have to just give it all over to God and let the poor wee one have some room to grow.:dohh::cry: Your not the only one!Click to expand...

You can't love and protect your baby too much MA - you're a wonderful Mother just doing what comes naturally to you :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

book.fish2011 said:


> Thanks to Lizzy who directed me here. Glad to see many familiar faces.
> 
> Coming Sunday I will he having a transvaginal cerclage put in because am carrying twins this time around and my last pregnancy ended up in premature rupture of membranes at 30 weeks and I ended up losing my firstborn son in nicu.
> 
> Am really glad am getting a cerclage because without that probably I would be just worried. Hoping against hope that everything will be fine this time.
> 
> For ladies who have had cerclage, did you experience any spotting after the procedure? What did you do differently after the cerclage? Excessive bedrest? Less activity like showering etc.
> 
> At this point my cervix is 2.85 cm. 10 days ago, it was 3 cm. my high risk OB thinks cerclage is really required.
> Please pour in your thoughts. I will try to be as prepared as I can for the surgery.

Hi bookfish - glad to see you're getting your cerclage hun. Afterwards it is normal to get spotting for up to a week - mainly in the first 3 days. 

I went on partial bed rest after my stitch in the twin pregnancy and got up off the sofa to shower, use the toilet and cook the occasional meal. Apart from that I tried to remain horizontal for as much time as possible. I felt tremendous pressure down below if I walked around for too long, so in all honesty I was too scared to do anything other than rest. All twin ladies should rest anyway, add to that having IC and stitch and I think it is wise to take the weight off.

If you've already had the surgery by now hun, hope it wemt well and youre ok, let us know how you are :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

olga2424 said:


> Ladies, as for me am up coming to 22 weeks:happydance: and its 4 weeks since I had my stitch but am still experiencing mild cramping every other day...Is this normal post cerclage? Or should I visit the maternal assessment unit at my local hospital so i can get it checked out? Am not presenting any discharge or bleeding and the baby's kicks are really low...I really don't know if what am feeling is normal with a stitch. Its just worrying me that this cramping is not going away and it could be my cervix opening up. My next scan is not until 14/2/12.Please share your experiences. Am so scared of sleeping at night as I keep thinking am going to go into preterm labor like i did the last time....Am so worried!
> Hi to all the other ladies I have missed out!

Hi Olga :hugs: Cramping for me and many others is very normal after cerclage - it seems to be an unfortunate after effect which sadly mimics preterm labour and cervical dilation. Having a foregin body there is more than enough to cause signficant uterine irritability. 

For me the daily tightenings and cramps were never strong or regular enough to have an effect on my cervix, but it never hurts to get checked out if you're losing sleep over this darlin'. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

:hugs:


Bump1 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Haven't been around for a while as i'm anxious about things i spend all my days worrying.
> 
> For those who don't know my story, Our little boy Joseph was born on March 12th 2010 at 25+5 wks, he was our first baby and as soon as i saw him i knew he was my life, after spending 26days in NICU fighting infection, lung collapse, 4.5hrs bowel op, pulmonary bleeds he closed his eyes and fell asleep breaking mine and his daddies hearts :cry: It had took us 3 years to fall pregnant and thought it wuld never happen.
> 
> 9 months later we found we were expecting again, only to find out at 11wks i had suffered a missed miscarriage, i had to go into hospital to have a medically managed miscarriage 10 days before our wedding and Josephs 1st birthday. 3 months later we find were expecting again (found outon my 40th birthday) and it was due on Josephs 2nd birthday, we then lost this one at 9wks in Aug 11.
> 
> And then 8wks later i'm pregnant again and terrified, i am now 18+3, i had a stitch put in at 14wks as a preventative one as there not sure if i have IC, since having the stitch put in i've been admitted to hospital for a few days with abdominal pains, which they put down to IBS, for the past 2 wks the pains are on and off constantly and my anxiety levels are through the roof, i can't believe i will even make it to 25wks never mind 36!.
> 
> Hello to JimmyJam & Bookfish x
> Susannah your babies are beautiful and i'm sorry for you loss xx
> Lizzie how are you?
> Larockera Happy belated wishes for yesterday xxx
> Sorry if i've missed anyone xxxxx

Hi Bump hun :hugs: Thoughts are with you sweet, you have had such a rough time this past 2yrs :hugs: Your terror is so understandable, and the symptoms post-cerclage only serve to increase your fear. All I can say is that I and many other ladies here all had the same aches and pains after stitch yet they never amounted to anything. What you are going through now is exactly how I felt from 20wks on - it is an awful time and my thoughts and prayers are with you. PM me if you need some additional support


----------



## lizziedripping

chistiana said:


> Quick question to everyone: i get this weird sensation down there that seems like i might be having an infection or something (kind of like pinching but not exactly) but have no discharge or ichiness or anything. I am going to do a urine sample test tomorrow but till then does anyone havr any clue whether this is normal or not?thanks ladies!

Pinching, pulling and tweaking sensations all entirely normal after stitch chicken :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

La Rock, so glad you've made it safely 'home' and that you're now on the home stretch darlin'. Not long now til you meet 'baby rock' lol. Her being engaged is good but doesn't necessarily mean she's due any time soon - first babies usually engage very early on so your body and baby are behaving very much by the book ;) Keep resting treasure :hugs:

Kate, you too are making it nicely towards 30wks - bet you thought you'd never see that day hun? So pleased that now you can let go of some of your past fears and look forward to a full term baby :hugs:

Helen, as always you are wonderfully supportive to all on this thread. Hope all is well with you and the little chicks :hugs:

Susie, how lovely to see some pics of you and your lovely family. You seem to have everything under control, and I am awed by your ability to take two babies under 1 to the beach!!!!!! I NEVER could have attempted leaving the house with one under 8wks, let alone two.......amazing lady. Thanks for sharing xxx

Hope I've responded to everyone who has posted this last week - please give me a kick if I haven't xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

O Lizzie thank you so much, you are so articulate & explain things so well. Your advice is reassuring, thank you. 

I don't know what my fluid levels are, only the measurements, but I'll ask in clinic on Weds. 

I rang the hospital this morning. I don't have GD (thank heaven!) at the moment, my levels are normal at 4.5 & 3.5. But I will have to test again at 28 weeks, apparently the polyhydramnios means I still may develop it. I don't understand any of the GD stuff, I don't understand how you can test negative one week & then positive a few weeks later. If anyone can enlighten me I'd be grateful.

Mixed feelings - testing normal for GD but that means we don't know why I've got PH ... And so early in my pregnancy too. Could it be it's something much worse? Nightmare.

This is a nasty rotten rollercoaster, but for me this thread is a newfound lifeline so thank you ladies. It's a lonely old road. 

Will keep you posted. Hope everyone is doing well. 

Have a good week. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JJ - you must be worried sweet, and you're right it is a roller coaster of emotions. Women without pregnancy complications really just don't get it! The ladies here do, and you are among friends who are desperate to help :hugs:

GD - I have always been tested for it in pregnancy, usually because I am +1/2 for glucose in my urine and have large babies. In my first pregnancy I was tested very early to rule it out. With the twins it was done at 28wks because the boys were huge for twins. In the twin pregnancy my 24hr test was positive but when I actually started taking fasting bloods each day I didn't actually have it. Twins are double the strain and double the placentas - the extra processing required sometimes gives the impression you have it when you don't, when in fact it is the mothers body under strain struggling to process the extra glucose. in the end the boys were massive due to genetics and not GD.

My point is that you can test neg early on when baby requirements are less, and then develop the condition later as the placenta, and baby grows and their physiological demands are greater. Beyond that I can't explain the science, but know that it is worth testing you again for this reason. 

At the moment, the fact that your excess fluid doesn't have an identifiable cause must be torture, BUT there is still a very good chance that it is just one of those things sent to torment you needlessly. I do know many women with too much and too little who never found out why, and their babies were fine. The only issue I have ever known is with a baby who had too little and hi lungs were small for gestation because the fluid is needed to expand and develop them. In his mother's case there was never a reason for the lack of fluid, just one of those things.

When do you get measured again? How're you feeling physically today? X


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys,

we went to the doctor this morning. I copy and paste my journal post, hope you don't mind me being such a lazy arse:

The doctor said it all looked absolutely fine, apart from my AFI that seemed to be on the lowest side of normal. I checked his measurements, it's around 8ish, which is better than 5 I suppose, but it still puts me on the 10th centile. I got a steroid injection in the bump and need to have another three every 12 hours just in case Xanthe needs to come early (meaning at 37 weeks I think), in case her fluid levels decrease more.

I didn't worry excessively about this as my levels have always been steady on the 10th centile. What got me worried is that his ultrasound showed an EFW same (and even a teeny weeny less) than the UK obgyn's a week ago. I know obviously the baby could not have shrunk, and that different ultrasounds may give different measurements, but why hasn't she gained? In the u/s she seemed to date one to two weeks behind. I asked my doctor about it and he said my baby is not small at all, she's normal, but I still worry with these measurements. At the moment she seems to be 2.122-2.145gr, which is slightly more than 4lbs. I hope she reaches at least 2,500 (about 5lbs) before she decides to make her exit.

Luckily she's kicking like crazy, and also, heartbeat was very good. 

In any case I'm kinda glad I came back. We've heard that there was heavy snow in the UK only two days after our departure, and that half the flights had to be cancelled.:wacko:


----------



## JimmyJam

Thank you Lizzie, you've explained it all really well to me. It just feels like hurdle after hurdle. I don't want GD but on the flip side it's a known entity & can be controlled ... Such a double-edged sword. 

My next scan is Weds, I go in to the Centre for Fetal Care to check the fluid out & then back-to-back the prem clinic to have my cervix measured. It's a big day!

I went out for 10 minutes today & put on a pair of pregnancy jeans I was given. They barely fit ... I feel enormous, like I look 6 months rather than 21 weeks. And I get a bit breathy too - I've never got this far in a pregnancy before so I don't know how much of it is paranoia. Prior to conceiving I exercised pretty much every day, I only eat fish & not meat & I've got an excellent diet. It's hard to feel this way, so unfit & fragile, & harder still to believe I may develop GD. But then the whole thing's hard, everybody on here knows that. I'm just in a heightened state of panic that my waters are increasing so rapidly any moment now I'll pop ...

Thank you for your ongoing support & advice, I'll keep you posted. 

Hope you're good. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## JimmyJam

O LaRockera, it doesn't bloody let up does it?

I'm so sorry you're worried & I have nothing of any value to offer other than if your doctor reckons Xanthe (gorgeous name) is the right size & she's kicking & looking strong, then you have to believe it. I'm sure they'd flag it up if they were worried & you are so close now. 

From my own experience I know that I only listen to the bad stuff & no amount of being told it will be okay will allay my fears. Women who haven't been through any of this could never understand. 

I'd love to see a link to your journal. I hope you're doing okay and not too anxious. 

Take care, JimmyJam xx


----------



## LaRockera

JimmyJam said:


> O LaRockera, it doesn't bloody let up does it?
> 
> I'm so sorry you're worried & I have nothing of any value to offer other than if your doctor reckons Xanthe (gorgeous name) is the right size & she's kicking & looking strong, then you have to believe it. I'm sure they'd flag it up if they were worried & you are so close now.
> 
> From my own experience I know that I only listen to the bad stuff & no amount of being told it will be okay will allay my fears. Women who haven't been through any of this could never understand.
> 
> I'd love to see a link to your journal. I hope you're doing okay and not too anxious.
> 
> Take care, JimmyJam xx

Hey hon, I must sound ridiculous to you, thinking everything you've been, and still going through. :( I suppose you can't help worrying though, can you? 

My doctor is a fertility expert too, and today I went in and there were a few couples waiting for treatment and such, and this lady saw me and she burst into tears :cry: (didn't realise it, my husband told me later). I felt for her, I didn't parade my bump around or anything, nothing like it:nope:. I wholeheartedly hope she's able to conceive soon.

My doctor didn't seem concerned at all though, so perhaps I need to give it a rest?:shrug: I'm going back tomorrow so I'm going to question him tightly, but to be fair, he's not the type of doctor to take any chances, on the contrary, I'd say he's overprotective.

Thank you for the compliment on the name. :flower: Her name will be Xanthe-Eleni (pronounced Zanthee Elenee) from my DH's and my mother respectively. And thank you for your interest in reading my journal, the link's on my siggy. I'd suggest you started one too. You may find it'll help, hon.:hugs:


----------



## JimmyJam

You know LaRockera I totes don't think you're ridiculous, everything is relative & this is your baby we're talking about. You haven't had an easy pregnancy & have every right to be concerned. Nobody has the monopoly on that. 

I do think it's a good sign your doctor is cautious but that shouldn't stop you wanting as much reassurance as you need. Sod what anyone else thinks, whatever it takes to get you through. Nothing, in your whole life, is going to be as important as Xanthe. She's a new life, after all. 

Must've been horrid in the fertility clinic when the lady burst out crying. I have to admit it was hard for me - and got harder - through my years of trying & failing, as all my friends had their first babies ... then second. I live in an area which is baby buggy/shop/cafe central & I would always walk past & avert my eyes. That changed for a blissful month after my 12 1/2 week scan but once again I can't look any more, I'm afraid of my miracle vanishing ... And right now I AM still pregnant!

In life, though, I've learnt, everyone wants something. I have a wonderful husband, a great job & I live in a lovely house - and I have friends who drop babies as easily as apples off a tree & yet they envy all the things I have. 

Bah. 

I'm glad you're going back to your doctor tmrw - but rmbr, so soon Xanthe will be in your arms - & then the real worry begins!

Best of luck. It's lovely to have met you xx


----------



## LaRockera

Jimmy, you're a wonderful person. Thank you for your understanding and encouragement. I'm very optimistic for you, I feel it will all work out in the end, and soon enough all this agony will just be a bad memory. 

I think the woman cried discreetly, because I never saw her. But I still felt for her. I remember myself sitting in that very lounge before my IUI and looking at pregnant ladies (who most likely fell pregnant themselves after some sort of fertility treatment), and feeling a twitch of pain inside me.

Sigh... He's a great doctor. I'm sure he'll be able to help her.

Will update tomorrow with doppler results and doctor's verdict of baby's size.


----------



## chistiana

Lizzie- thanks hun, i m such i worry wart that i m going in tomorrow for a private scan, cant wait another week for my scheduled growth scan (for which of course i ll go anyway!!!)

Larockera-hey hun sorry you re worrying at this point. I just wanted to let you know that weight wise measurements can really vary from u/s to u/s. a day before my son was born he was 2700, next morning 2300!!my friend on the other hand went to the doc on a tuesday, baby weighted 2800...gave bith thursday morning to a 3250 baby! I m sure xanthe is fine kicking away but you doing good to be seeing your doc again tomorrow! Keep up updated!!xx ps:wth is this rain?????


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi La rock. Your lo is 1/2 wks behind an average weight for her gestation, this isn't the same as saying she is slow growing or underweight. She has remained on her growth curve throughout which is what matters, it is when there is a sudden and unexpected drop in weight that there is concern. She is obviously a petite baby, and is following the path marked out for her according to her genes hun. 

My boys were always 2/3wks ahead according to the singletons chart. This didn't mean that they were outsized or abnormal, but that the family on my side are all tall (around 6ft and above), so genetically they were always going to be bigger than average. Height is carried down the mother's side incidentally. Bear in mind that in the womb babies gain approx 1Ib per fortnight, so that if you went to term Xanthe would be around 6.5/7Ibs. A perfectly healthy weight, and only slightly below the average of 7Ibs 9. If she comes at 37wks, then shed be around 5/6Ibs, again very healthy :)

Scans are notoriously inaccurate too sweet, I have never yet had one which has predicted my baby weights to within a pound. Hard as it is, try not to worry - your baby will be in perfect health :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Christiana - Thanks for the encouragement, babe. Yep, the rain this afternoon was something else, but having been living in the UK for almost a decade 
now, I can tell you I'm not too impressed. :haha: 

Lizzie - thank you, hon, I think I googled too much. I should have known better after all this time. :dohh: I'm absolutely fine with her being a petite, healthy baby. It's the fluctuations that worry me. At 27 weeks she was on 43rd centile, then she underwent an amazing growth spurt and we found her on the 75th, dropped to the 35th at 33 weeks, and at 34, she seems to be weighing same as a week ago. But my doctor didn't seem concerned in the slightest. He said she is not measuring small, but normal. The other thing is, I'm not petite at all. :nope: I'm 5'7, and my mother is slightly shorter. I was born weighing about 3,700 grams, and apparently my mother and her two brothers were also born as bigger-than-average babies. :shrug: I don't think there's anything to being a big or a small baby really, never thought, never will do. I just want her to be really, really healthy, that's all. But since you say she's not underweight at all, which coincides with what the doctor told me, it reassures me immensely. Like you said, u/s measurements may very well vary, and I was told they're hardly ever accurate. 

:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone, 

I've read all your posts and have so much to say, but no computer to write proper responses! So shall send you all love and sane thoughts for those who I know are hugely anxious right now ( I'm talking to you Larockera and jimmy jam!) I soooo know how awful and lonely these worries are and how pregnancy can feel the loneliest place when things aren't as you expect. 

I'm in hospital right now. Had more bleeding this evening so just been admitted. Feel
Ok but just thought I'd seen the back of all this! Shall post tomo when I'm more awake and not on my crappy phone Internet. 

Night all x


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry to hear the bleeding has returned Kate, will be Thinking of you tonight :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Hope everyone is doing fine. Thanks for all the kind words for me and words of encouragement.

I returned home from the hospital after cerclage surgery, after I stayed there overnight. Surgery was on Sunday afternoon sometime. I preferred general Anastasia and as per the doctor, it went well. I had a catheter placed till monday morning and I was lying down all the while. After catheter was removed I started using toilet for passing urine. 

However since monday evening, noticed an slightly spotting. Am at home, lying on the bed but whenever I get up to use washroom, I notice the slight blood which which seems to be mixed with water and looks dilute. The blood is frightening me actually.

I had a scan on Monday morning, the babies are fine. The doctor also asked the tech to do a transvaginal us. That hurt a bit. But she found everything fine. 

Am hoping this bleeding will stop and pregnancy will continue 'normally'. After losing my baby last time around, I really don't know what 'normal' means :(

I hope everyone else here doing okay and the bubs are doing well. Waiting to hear from you all.


----------



## JimmyJam

Oh nooo Kate, so sorry to hear you've been admitted. I hope everything is okay - it's horrible but at least you're in the best place. 

Sending you the most positive vibes back. Please keep us posted. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey Bookfish,

I was wondering how you'd got on. I'm so glad the procedure went well & it's a really good thing they kept you in overnight - I had scary contractions the next day & had to be rushed in by ambulance to stay overnight anyway! It sounds like they did a good job. 

Some bleeding after the cerclage is completely normal and differs from woman to woman. There are some ladies on here for whom it took a week plus to subside - I was lucky, it had stopped within three or four days. 

You're going to feel a whole host of symptoms that'll freak you out - some cramping, pulling, tugging. I felt sore & weak - unusual for me after a procedure - for about 5 days & felt/feel sure I could feel the stitch. You'll panic it's coming undone or something's wrong. Everyone on here will tell you that's unlikely. The stitch has proven very successful.

After what you've been through it's natural to feel paranoid & to worry at every twinge. I've found this thread invaluable for the advice & support offered so just post if something's bothering you & it'll get answered. As you can see I've really got in the swing of it!

You've done the hard bit, now the stitch is in. It's a good thing. Like LaRockera said to me: drink tons of water & a pot of yoghurt every day, and I'd add cranberry juice & remember to pee as soon as you need to go rather than hold it in - that'll help avoid infection. 

Best of luck lovely & well done. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Bookf, to echo JJ bleeding post-cerclage is normal. I'm surprised your doc didn't mention it would happen. It lasts usually for a few days and is inevitable considering you've had surgery. Don't fret chick, you've done absolutely the best thing for the pregnancy and now your cervix has been reinforced to support the huge weight you'll be carrying :hugs:

LR - sorry Hun, hadn't realised your lo had fluctuated in weight/growth by so much. I would say that if your docs aren't concerned, then you shouldn't be. Unlike IC, clinicians are usually very pro active regarding growth issues so I am certain if there had been an issue they would have addressed it. They also check placental blood flow in these circumstances, and if it is good, and sufficient nutrients are getting through, then there is less concern. As you say, scans are inaccurate and everyone measures differently, so it could be explained away by that alone. Take care xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

JimmyJam said:


> Hey Bookfish,
> 
> I was wondering how you'd got on. I'm so glad the procedure went well & it's a really good thing they kept you in overnight - I had scary contractions the next day & had to be rushed in by ambulance to stay overnight anyway! It sounds like they did a good job.
> 
> Some bleeding after the cerclage is completely normal and differs from woman to woman. There are some ladies on here for whom it took a week plus to subside - I was lucky, it had stopped within three or four days.
> 
> You're going to feel a whole host of symptoms that'll freak you out - some cramping, pulling, tugging. I felt sore & weak - unusual for me after a procedure - for about 5 days & felt/feel sure I could feel the stitch. You'll panic it's coming undone or something's wrong. Everyone on here will tell you that's unlikely. The stitch has proven very successful.
> 
> After what you've been through it's natural to feel paranoid & to worry at every twinge. I've found this thread invaluable for the advice & support offered so just post if something's bothering you & it'll get answered. As you can see I've really got in the swing of it!
> 
> You've done the hard bit, now the stitch is in. It's a good thing. Like LaRockera said to me: drink tons of water & a pot of yoghurt every day, and I'd add cranberry juice & remember to pee as soon as you need to go rather than hold it in - that'll help avoid infection.
> 
> Best of luck lovely & well done.
> 
> JimmyJam x

Hi JJ: you had to go by ambulance due to contractions! Poor you. Am so glad everything was okay.

Am suspecting my spotting is the blood perhaps left over from surgery? I can see only when I wipe after passing urine. First day after surgery, I didn't bleed at all because I was lying down all the while with a catheter. So perhaps the blood after surgery accumulated and now finding its way down whenever I use toilet? Dunno if am making sense.

You are right. This thread with lovely ladies is godsend.


----------



## book.fish2011

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Bookf, to echo JJ bleeding post-cerclage is normal. I'm surprised your doc didn't mention it would happen. It lasts usually for a few days and is inevitable considering you've had surgery. Don't fret chick, you've done absolutely the best thing for the pregnancy and now your cervix has been reinforced to support the huge weight you'll be carrying :hugs:
> 
> LR - sorry Hun, hadn't realised your lo had fluctuated in weight/growth by so much. I would say that if your docs aren't concerned, then you shouldn't be. Unlike IC, clinicians are usually very pro active regarding growth issues so I am certain if there had been an issue they would have addressed it. They also check placental blood flow in these circumstances, and if it is good, and sufficient nutrients are getting through, then there is less concern. As you say, scans are inaccurate and everyone measures differently, so it could be explained away by that alone. Take care xxx

Thanks Lizzie your words are reassuring. Hopefully this will subside soon. x


----------



## book.fish2011

LaRockera said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> we went to the doctor this morning. I copy and paste my journal post, hope you don't mind me being such a lazy arse:
> 
> The doctor said it all looked absolutely fine, apart from my AFI that seemed to be on the lowest side of normal. I checked his measurements, it's around 8ish, which is better than 5 I suppose, but it still puts me on the 10th centile. I got a steroid injection in the bump and need to have another three every 12 hours just in case Xanthe needs to come early (meaning at 37 weeks I think), in case her fluid levels decrease more.
> 
> I didn't worry excessively about this as my levels have always been steady on the 10th centile. What got me worried is that his ultrasound showed an EFW same (and even a teeny weeny less) than the UK obgyn's a week ago. I know obviously the baby could not have shrunk, and that different ultrasounds may give different measurements, but why hasn't she gained? In the u/s she seemed to date one to two weeks behind. I asked my doctor about it and he said my baby is not small at all, she's normal, but I still worry with these measurements. At the moment she seems to be 2.122-2.145gr, which is slightly more than 4lbs. I hope she reaches at least 2,500 (about 5lbs) before she decides to make her exit.
> 
> Luckily she's kicking like crazy, and also, heartbeat was very good.
> 
> In any case I'm kinda glad I came back. We've heard that there was heavy snow in the UK only two days after our departure, and that half the flights had to be cancelled.:wacko:

LR: I know a woman whose bub turned out weighing much more than what ultrasound predicted. But in any case, current weight of your bub is not bad at all. My cousin delivered a baby weighing 2200 gms, she was perfect when born and is a beautiful kid now. Wishing you enjoy your final few weeks of pregnancy x


----------



## lizziedripping

BF - I drank atleast a glss of water every hour with the twins. With two amniotic sacs your body is replenshing the equivalent of 2/3 cups of water per hour for that alone, then there are your own fluid requirements to consider! My pee was literally ike sludge if I didnt consume this amount every day - sorry fro tmi lol xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

ooo ladies, wondered if I might go slightly off topic and ask some advice. for those of you who have had a confirmed thrush infection, (LR I think you have?) how did you treat it when ttc and/or pregnant? I have been plagued with mild to severe thrush since Christmas - I treated it with Canesten internal cream initially which cleared it up, it returned and I took the flucanazole pill just before we went on hols - it worked after 3 days. Last night I felt it returning :( 

We are ttc again at the moment and I am reluctant to take another pill whilst I'm ovulating and prefer to try a natural alternative. I have cut down the sugar intake, and upped my water consumption. The increased 'bumpy cuddles' are I suspect behind the new infection lol, and I dont want to apply cream for fear it might neutralize dh's swimmers. At the same time, if it gets bad it is really miserable and makes me feel grotty, so I would like to 'fend it off at the pass' as it were. A real dilemma, and typical that this should happen at an important time of the month.

Any thoughts would be much appreciated, and genuinely natural cures which work will be gratefully received ;) xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

lizziedripping said:


> BF - I drank atleast a glss of water every hour with the twins. With two amniotic sacs your body is replenshing the equivalent of 2/3 cups of water per hour for that alone, then there are your own fluid requirements to consider! My pee was literally ike sludge if I didnt consume this amount every day - sorry fro tmi lol xxx

Lizzie, today I have been drinking less water as am scared to look at the blood every time I pee. But I have UTI and am on antibiotics. Water is so so important...I know. Will have to risk seeing blood ( drinking more water)


----------



## lizziedripping

Awww sweetie, please don't be scared to pee :hugs: The blood is totally normal, and your fear just goes to show how much pregnancy loss and complication screws with the mind of its victim :( I lived in terror in the twin pregnancy, and only wish now looking back that I hadn't because in the end things turned out better than I could have hoped. The same will happen to you hun, and this nightmare will soon be behind you. 

The problem with carrying two is that all the usual pregnancy symptoms are more intense and sometimes mimic the symptoms of preterm labour. Rest assured tho hun that more often than not, it isn't anything to worry about and all the pressure, pain and tightenings that you'll likely feel are felt by most other pregnant ladies, only for us they take on an added dimension. Keep talking to us, and never be afraid to ask (again and again if necessary) for reassurance. Twin pregnancy is different to a singleton, and I've had first hand experience, so use that fact :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

*Lizzie *- my thrush was never, ever confirmed, they would just say one thing to me and then nothing would come back. But what I did was to get the rephresh gel applicators (you can find them in amazon for instance) and use one a week. I also used daktarin suppositories when (mis-)diagnosed with thrush as they tend to kill more bacteria, although I don't think you can find them in the UK. :nope: Eating a pot of yogurt a day or taking probiotic tablets may help. Also, my Greek obgyn suggested internal douching with a cup of chamomile and two spoonfuls of baking soda, although I've never done that. Not too keen on douching you see. :/

*Kate*- Booooo! Again in triage, just when you decided to take a breath. Please update us, okay? I'm thinking of you. Gah- this sucks so bad, I wish you would be granted a break eventually!

*Bookfish *- bleeding after cerclage is absolutely normal, I had it for almost a week. 

*Jimmy and everyone else*, thank you for the encouragement, my lovelies.

And a bit of a nice update for me. Today I went and did the placental doppler ultrasound Lizzie mentioned and it all came back within absolutely normal ranges. Not only that, but they tried to estimate Xanthe's weight again, and today it was 2,460grams! :happydance:. So she's steady on the 35th centile like three weeks ago. My doctor reassured me she is absolutely within the normal range and there is nothing to worry about. They also told me my fluids are normal, and even though they keep an eye on them, they don't want me back for two weeks, which is also reassuring. Stitch-wise, it will be removed either the Friday after this one (at 36+3) or at some point the week after. So all is good my side, and thank you ever so much for your wonderful support and advice, it was much needed, and immensely appreciated.:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks LR - so did you have the immense itching/pain/soreness, swelling and sticky discharge typical of thrush? If not thrush, did they identify a cause?

As for doppler results - brilliant!! there you go, a perfectly healthy, chubby baby on board :) xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey BF, if you have a UTI sweetie all the more reason to drink loads of water to flush it out. Don't be afraid of the bleeding, you've had an operation & the two go hand-in-hand. The cervix is quite tender & some women even get bleeding during sex, when they're neither pregnant nor trying to conceive or anything. Imagine a felt bag with a drawstring: the doctor has literally 'stitched' a thread through your sensitive membranes & pulled it tight like an old-fashioned felt purse. You'd bleed if he did that to your tongue - so of course your cervix will experience some bleeding as it's even more sensitive. The best thing you can do is drink lots of water, pee & rest. It will settle. We've all had bleeding. 

Lizzie - I had thrush twice at the beginning of my pregnancy, I actually believe it was down to being pregnant (before I even knew it) as I haven't had it for years. Thrush can thrive due to increased glycogen caused by the hormonal changes. I too used canesten which was kind of effective, though it did come back a second time. I don't think it's contra-indicated but if you don't want to use medicine there's always yoghurt?! But messy though. Sorry I can't be more useful but you're usually the font of all knowledge!

I have three general questions myself:

1. My amniotic fluid is in the 97th percentile. I don't know what this means. Please can someone explain what the significance is of percentiles in pregnancy for me, I hear the term used a lot. 

2. I am finding that, with this excess fluid thing, I wake up feeling okay-ish but as soon as I eat I start to feel uncomfortable & bloated & also a bit out of breath. It gets worse as the day goes on and by the time I have my evening meal I'm having a panic attack b/c I can't breathe & everything feels so cramped. Anyone else get this at only 5 months? And are bloating/water retention a problem at this stage in pregnancy or is it the excess fluid? I look 6 months :-(

3. Finally what week I'm in. My LMP was Thurs 9 Sept so going from that I'd be 22 weks this Thurs. but during my early scans the sonograoher measured the baby being conceived four days later, on the Sunday - meaning by that measurement I won't be 22 weeks til Sunday this week. Even the doctors seem to vary in what stage they put me at. Can anyone shed any light on this? I know it's only four days' difference and a question of numbers but, psychologically, at this stage ecery day counts!

In garden freezing butt off & trying to absorb vit C. 

LaRock - any news gorg?
Kate - how are you?

Love to all. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## JimmyJam

Sorry meant Vit D not C. 

LaRock - yay! That is fantastic news! So pleased. And jealous. You're on the final straight hon. How wonderful x


----------



## lizziedripping

hi JJ - Being in the 97th centile means that at your gestation, 97% of women have less amniotic fluid than you, and 3% have more. It's basically where you fall on the curve. Hope that explains it? Effectively, you are still within the normal range when looking at the general population of women in pregnancy - albeit at the top end of normal. 

As for the bloated. breathless feeling - with the maximum fluid on board there is a chance it causing you to be breathless and squishing your diapraghm, but remembering that you are still only 22wks, even with max fluid it is not likely to be the sole cause of your symptoms. It is probably a combination of baby getting bigger and the fluid which is making you feel bloated. this can actually be normal for most women after the 20th week since baby is now up and away from your pelvis and sitting higher up in your abdomen, supported by your hips. Ironically this will ease pressure on your cervix, but increase your other worries due to the huge, uncomfortable, bloated feeling.

Because you are at the upper end of normal for fluid, you will be bigger than 'miss average', almost like you are carrying weight equivalent to a woman who is 28wks. 

regarding the date discrepancy on scan, this is genuinely nothing to worry about hun. I was always a few days ahead according to lmp compared with scan. A few days is negligable. What counts is that baby is following the growth curve and not moving drastically up or down it. Hope that helps :) x


----------



## JimmyJam

Ah Lizzie you are a superstar, thank you so much. 

As always explained simply and succunctly. Really useful. 

Don't suppose you've thought of taking it up as a profession (?)! :winkwink:

I have my back-to-back scan at the clinic tmrw to check on my cervix & fluid levels. Wish me luck everybody - I've had a tormented week & I really need good news!

Will keep you posted. Hope everyone's doing okay. 

JimmyJam xx


----------



## chistiana

*Kate*- so sorry you had to have this scare again hun but hopefully it is nothing major to worry about. What did the doc say? Sending you lots of positive vibes xx

*Lizzie*- hey...how come you are so knowledgeable really? you do sound like a professional, it s so reassuring to know we can talk to someone like you! Now as for the thrush...with ds i got thrush quite early on and used dactarin cream which took care of it. But if you really want to go all natural i m another one to suggest messy yet effective yogurt!!!

*Larockera*- so glad everything is working out babe, i was sure it was just a stupid flunctuation of the u/s and nothing more! You are at your final stage..yayyayayayyayyya!!

*Bookfish*- i know everyone's said so already but dont worry about the bleeding hun, i had it for like 3 days after the cerclage, the cervix is very sensitive so it is normal to bleed from where it was stitched! 

*Jimmyjam*- i really dont know whether it could have something to do your extra amniotic fluid but i just wanted to say that i feel the exact same way too. I am bloated and feel as if i ve got a whole roast meal stuck somewhere between my throat and my stomach even when i wake up in the morning. Did you mention your symptom/feeling to your doc? Hope everything goes well tomorrow and you re back with some good news!

*afm*- a little update from me too..i couldnt wait for next week's scan cause i was completely freaking out that i am leaking amniotic fluid and that the stitch has already failed so i called my doc last night at 10. He told me to go in this morning for a quick scan and so i did. Thank God everything is still in place and no waters leaking. One thing he did mention which i meant to ask you ladies if you think is normal is that he said he'll be taking a vaginal swab every month to make sure i dont get an infection. Is it not dangerous to have a swab so often, especially with a cerclage in place (or does it not touch the cervix??)?


----------



## LaRockera

*Lizzie *- I had none of the above. :nope: Which is why I suppose nothing was ever found growing in there. I doubt it I ever had thrush, it's just that my discharge tended to change from watery to thin milky to somewhat more thick milky at times. Not really itching either. I suffer from vulvodynia though, which is a burning sensation on vulva that lasts about two hours (especially if I travel by car, I think it's the rubbing that makes it worse?) every now and again, and it somewhat subsides if I put some cold water on. I do recommend the rephresh thing, they keep the vaginal walls clean and my obgyn recommended them. :thumbup:

*Jimmy* - Lizzie is a superstar indeed! I think she covered it all, and do know, you'll be where I am in no time. Ask the girls, it felt only yesterday that I was at your GA and worrying myself crazy. It will all be fine, I promise.:thumbup:

Oh. I need to say this. I feel really bad for moaning for my DH's granny a page or two ago. We went to see her today and she was absolutely wonderful and lovely. I think the poor woman was only trying to help me and my insecurity stroke back big time. :nope: But she advised me the way she advised her granddaughter that recently gave birth, and she treats me like family, and loves my DH to bits. Anyhow, I needed to say this as I'm a bit ashamed of myself for being so oversensitive. My DH's family have been nothing but nice to be and I'm so happy by baby girl will have such a loving family that will adore her.


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck tomorrow JJ - will be thinking of you x

Kate, you ok? Hope the bleeding has settled again for you x


----------



## book.fish2011

JimmyJam said:


> Ah Lizzie you are a superstar, thank you so much.
> 
> As always explained simply and succunctly. Really useful.
> 
> Don't suppose you've thought of taking it up as a profession (?)! :winkwink:
> 
> I have my back-to-back scan at the clinic tmrw to check on my cervix & fluid levels. Wish me luck everybody - I've had a tormented week & I really need good news!
> 
> Will keep you posted. Hope everyone's doing okay.
> 
> JimmyJam xx

Good luck JJ. Wishing you all the very best for scans.


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> *Kate*- so sorry you had to have this scare again hun but hopefully it is nothing major to worry about. What did the doc say? Sending you lots of positive vibes xx
> 
> *Lizzie*- hey...how come you are so knowledgeable really? you do sound like a professional, it s so reassuring to know we can talk to someone like you! Now as for the thrush...with ds i got thrush quite early on and used dactarin cream which took care of it. But if you really want to go all natural i m another one to suggest messy yet effective yogurt!!!
> 
> *Larockera*- so glad everything is working out babe, i was sure it was just a stupid flunctuation of the u/s and nothing more! You are at your final stage..yayyayayayyayyya!!
> 
> *Bookfish*- i know everyone's said so already but dont worry about the bleeding hun, i had it for like 3 days after the cerclage, the cervix is very sensitive so it is normal to bleed from where it was stitched!
> 
> *Jimmyjam*- i really dont know whether it could have something to do your extra amniotic fluid but i just wanted to say that i feel the exact same way too. I am bloated and feel as if i ve got a whole roast meal stuck somewhere between my throat and my stomach even when i wake up in the morning. Did you mention your symptom/feeling to your doc? Hope everything goes well tomorrow and you re back with some good news!
> 
> *afm*- a little update from me too..i couldnt wait for next week's scan cause i was completely freaking out that i am leaking amniotic fluid and that the stitch has already failed so i called my doc last night at 10. He told me to go in this morning for a quick scan and so i did. Thank God everything is still in place and no waters leaking. One thing he did mention which i meant to ask you ladies if you think is normal is that he said he'll be taking a vaginal swab every month to make sure i dont get an infection. Is it not dangerous to have a swab so often, especially with a cerclage in place (or does it not touch the cervix??)?

Thank you Christiana. Glad everything was fine when you went to the doctor. I too would be interested to know everyone's opinion on the scan question. After my cerclage, I was put through a transvaginal ultrasound to check if all went well with surgery, and it really hurt !


----------



## book.fish2011

LaRockera said:


> *Lizzie *- my thrush was never, ever confirmed, they would just say one thing to me and then nothing would come back. But what I did was to get the rephresh gel applicators (you can find them in amazon for instance) and use one a week. I also used daktarin suppositories when (mis-)diagnosed with thrush as they tend to kill more bacteria, although I don't think you can find them in the UK. :nope: Eating a pot of yogurt a day or taking probiotic tablets may help. Also, my Greek obgyn suggested internal douching with a cup of chamomile and two spoonfuls of baking soda, although I've never done that. Not too keen on douching you see. :/
> 
> *Kate*- Booooo! Again in triage, just when you decided to take a breath. Please update us, okay? I'm thinking of you. Gah- this sucks so bad, I wish you would be granted a break eventually!
> 
> *Bookfish *- bleeding after cerclage is absolutely normal, I had it for almost a week.
> 
> *Jimmy and everyone else*, thank you for the encouragement, my lovelies.
> 
> And a bit of a nice update for me. Today I went and did the placental doppler ultrasound Lizzie mentioned and it all came back within absolutely normal ranges. Not only that, but they tried to estimate Xanthe's weight again, and today it was 2,460grams! :happydance:. So she's steady on the 35th centile like three weeks ago. My doctor reassured me she is absolutely within the normal range and there is nothing to worry about. They also told me my fluids are normal, and even though they keep an eye on them, they don't want me back for two weeks, which is also reassuring. Stitch-wise, it will be removed either the Friday after this one (at 36+3) or at some point the week after. So all is good my side, and thank you ever so much for your wonderful support and advice, it was much needed, and immensely appreciated.:hugs:

So happy about this news LR


----------



## kateqpr

Well, i'm back!!

Sorry for the radio silence. I was in hospital for 24 hours, but in a weird scary ward (it felt like something from The Shining for some reason) where my internet or phone signal just wouldn't work for longer than two seconds. So frustrating! 

I had a bright red bleed on Monday night, just after putting Poppy to bed. My husband was at work that evening, so i got a neighbour to babysit and went to the hospital, knowing they would admit me, as any bleeding with me now means instant admission. So i was at least prepared with snacks and a book etc. They eventually checked me at 1.30am and told me i have a polyp on my cervix!! After all these months no one has ever said that, but it would explain a lot. All the bleeding over the last six months that has been unexplained. I had been told my cervix looked irritated, or had a 'spot' on it, but not a polyp. But i feel relieved, as polyps burst, show bright red blood, then disappear, only to refill and burst again. Exactly what i've had since 7 weeks pregnant. So was allowed home yesterday after nearly 24 hours of hardly any sleep. So so tired today!

The one thing that did make me worry though so my baby's heartbeat. I was on the monitor a lot, and her heartbeat seemed slow to me. It has a base line average of 130, but i sat watching the numbers, and it seemed to slow down to 115 quite a bit, then go up to 140. Never seen it go so low again. The doctors weren't worried, but if has given me something new to worry about ( i don't like to give myself a break, ever...)

Anyone have any idea why it would go up and so low so much? 

Only other news is i have bad tooth ache again. I'm off to dentist and doctors today, as i don't know if its a failed root canal, or really bad sinusitus, as my cheek and eye are hurting too. Its all i need, two more bloody appointments and waiting rooms after i'm released back in to the wild from the hospital. Was hoping for a quiet relaxing day at home today....Anyway, enough about me me me.....


Christiana - great news all is okay with your stitch! I have had swabs every two weeks to search for infection, or for FFN, and that's at a high risk specialist centre, so am sure it's fine to do, as long as the person doing it knows your history and is gentle with you (which, of course, they will be!)

Bookfish - yay, you made it through the stitch procedure. Now your job is to sit and wait and not drive yourself mad with anxious thoughts and worries about fluid / infections / weird stitch pain. But you WILL worry, because its par for the course i'm afraid, but hopefully you can trust that here we've ALL had exactly the same worries and are all still going strong.

Lizzie - hello lovely. I had thrush earlier in this pregnancy, and was just given the usual pessary / cream. I also cut back on sugars / white bread / cereals etc to try to prevent it thriving. Though i suspect extra sex is the culprit in your case!!

JimmyJam - i now always picture you, dramatically wrapped up in posh scarves and big sunglasses, sunning it in your freezing garden in a Garbo kind of way. I so hope it goes well for you today and you get some good (even goodish would be a nice change) news on everything. Are you officially off work now? I know it sounds weird ( i don't mean this in a stalker way) but i am going to Chiswick next week for lunch with my brother. If you need or want anything to help pass the coming weeks, i have an arsenal here i can drop off. Knitting needles (from my bedrest scarf knitting week), piles of books (was given a kindle for Christmas and am still trying to convince myself they're a good idea, but consequentially have a pile of very good paperbacks i want to recycle to help pass the hours0, and a stash of posh magazines. Just shout if you want a mercy package, it would be no trouble at all. 

LaRockera - hello my love. I am so glad things are going well for you, and that your nice doctor was able to reassure you. All sounds like things are nice and perfectly normal, so now you can just concentrate on worrying about (or looking forward to) your birth. Hurrah. Oh, and before Poppy was born all the doctors told me she felt and looked quite big, and would be around 8lbs. Turned out she was 6lb 6, so they were totally off the mark! So ignore most of what they say about sizes, as they truly never really know. 

And God, don't feel worried about your what you said about your OH's grandmother. She sounds lovely, and you, a wonderful granddaughter in law. Just be easy on yourself, and if you end up feeling a bit conflicted in your feelings towards her (or anyone close to you) after the birth, it is totally normal. I had really difficult feelings towards my MIL after Poppy was born - she just annoyed me, or made me feel teary - and she really wasn't doing anything different to her normal self. I just didn't have the strength to be a new tired mum, AND cope with other people's opinIons, no matter how well meaning. I even was quite terse with my own mum, who is so so lovely and i am normally quite close too. Don't underestimate how hormonal you feel when you give birth, and in the months that follow. It is a truly special time, but your head and heart can be on such a roller coaster that its those closest to you who bear the brunt, but who will totally understand that you're going through the biggest change in your life you'll ever have. Your GIL (that's grandmother in law....!!) will understand. She is a mother, she's been there....

Oh, and i've been brave and booked a night away at the beginning of March. It's my husbands 40th, and i wanted a nice night in a posh hotel as reward for my shitty pregnancy, so i'm surprising him with five star night out of London to drink cocktails ( mocktails for me) and have a lie in and newspapers bed, things we just don't get to do now Poppy is in waking us up at 7.30 ever morning without fail. Can't wait! I just have to have a firm few words with my girl bits not to bleed that day...


----------



## book.fish2011

Thanks Kate for the sweet words. And sorry about tooth ache :(

It's strange they did not see the polyp earlier.

Am sure ladies here will know a lot about little one's hb.

Take care of yourself after a tiresome day at the hospital.


----------



## JimmyJam

Yay! Kate, you're back! I'm so glad the bleeding was simply an annoying old polyp, I was worried when we didn't hear anything from you. And although you've now got dentistry to deal with at least you've been discharged. If it's not something dramatic like a high-risk condition or bleeding, it's sore gums, constipation & thrush. Several people have said to me 'enjoy your pregnancy, it's such a special time' & frankly I just want to punch them! Such different experiences. 

(Backtrack - I am not a violent psycopath, just a finally-pregnant woman under considerable duress...). 

Your post made me lol. Ha ha! I wish I looked like a tragic Garbo figure. Rather than a destitute hybrid of invalid-cum-tramp. My belly is so inflated I don't fit any of my clothes - even the pregnancy jeans I was given as a gift - so I lounge about in Matt's oversized Abercrombies (he's 6' 2" & athletic!), no makeup, vampire-pale from self-enforced house arrest & minus my fav oversized shades so I can squint at the mid-winter sun in a desperate attempt to suck in some Vit D! I am usually a show off who likes to keep trim & dress up so right now even if I felt like being sociable I wouldn't be because I'm too damn vain!

I don't think you're a stalker, I think it could be nice to meet for coffee, although I have piles of books & box sets & stuff thank you. What I really love to do is sit on my laptop and trawl the net obsessing (confession alert!) just to really wind myself up. To be honest it's a bit of a rollercoaster at the moment, for the last month since I had the IC diagnosed & then shitty polybloodywater news it's been: Wednesday - lengthy wait at clinic & bad news, Thurs/fri work self into frenzy on Google, Weekend - panic & refuse to move b/c high-risk clinics are shut & if I have to go in & be admitted no one will understand my condition, Mon/Tues relief w/end has passed & anticipation of new news on Weds. So early in the week seems to be my best time to catch up with people - if you fancy?

I'm dreading what they're going to tell me today this excess water makes me feel like I'm sitting on a time bomb, literally waiting to burst like a water-filled balloon :-(

LaRock, I was thinking about what you were saying about yr earlier rant & I think it's perfectly normal. Our tolerance levels have to be diminished from all the additional stress being high-risk puts on things when pregnancy is already hard work. No one can say the right thing to me now. All the lovely phonecalls & messages I got when I cancelled my 40th party just left me gnashing my teeth angrily - 'How can you possibly understand what I'm going through'? 'How invasive all your questions are, & how insensitive'! 'You try bloody feeling positive in my situation'! And 'the Good Lord has a plan' - enough of the platitudes, p**s off - 'no it doesn't make me better knowing that 'at least I know I can get pregnant', it took me four years of misery to get there and I love THIS baby'!!!

People are only trying to help and what can they say when the only thing you want is to hear 'the baby is going to be fine'? No one can tell us that for sure & none of us are superhuman. 

Me least of all - I'm a scruffy, gnashing, internet-obsessed wreck trying to hang on to the vestiges of 'normality'. 

Anyway - Bookfish, I hope you're feeling better today & the bleeding has subsided. 

Christiana - thanks for sharing the bloating with me, it's good to know I'm not alone. It's just weird it gets worse & worse throughout the day but then as Lizzie says, there's a whole load of baby & excess water & organs & stuff in there all jostling for space ...

Lizzie - I'd ask how the thrush was doing today but maybe you don't necessarily want to share on a daily basis (?!!) - o, and I am so jealous you're allowed to have sex! If I even get close to term I've still got 4 months to go & by then I'll probably be too tired for sex anyway!

Finally One question before I go: with amniotic fluid does it fluctuate or just rise & rise steadily until you get to the stage you're ready to pop? I so want my levels to have gone down ... If all they do is rise I can't imagine how I'll make it to term :-(

I've jabbered on enough now, time to get ready for appts. Will check in later. 

Have a good day ladies. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## JimmyJam

Ps - Kate, if your doctors think baby's heartbeat is okay I guess you have to listen to them. It's totally understandable to be paranoid but at this stage if there's anything to worry about I really do think they'd flag it up?!

But that said, if you're genuinely really worried insist they check it. Your peace of mind is most important & mother's instinct an important tool. Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Christiana, monthly swabs are ok hun, and uusally part of the prem prevention management plan! They take a swab from high in the vagina, and though it is wise to avoid internals of any kind, the benefits of checking for infection far outweigh the very minimal risks. The process takes seconds, is essentially sterile and wo t interfere with your cervix or stitch. I was internally scanned every 3wks in the twin pregnancy, and it was fine x

JJ - amniotic fluid can rise and fall depending on how frequently it is replenished, by how much waste your baby makes day to day, and his/her frequency of swallowing etc. None of these things are exact so it might be that it has gone up or down accordingly. What they'll be looking for is a steady and consistent rise over several days/wks. If you remain around the 97th over several weeks then this is probably normal for you and less cause for concern. You are still within normal range remember so hold onto that fact unless you are told otherwise - good luck x

Kate - so relieved you have found a cause and that all is well again. As for hb, my eldest had a fluctuating hb, as did twin A. From 28wks they both had a lower end of normal hb, which woukd plunge dramatically every 10mins or so! It was monitored and dismissed as nothing to worry about. It wasn't an issue in the final analysis and thought to be related to my position (usually if lying on my back). Again, if there are brief periods of deceleration, but it picks up more frequently than not then its ok. It's when the hb is consistently low for more than a minute of so they get worried. I drove myself insane comparing the twins' hbs - one was text book, the other was always erratic. I have thankfully two healthy babies tho, so try not to fret sweet x

Thanks for thrush tip. I am reluctant to use any creams etc only because of changing ph down there, in case it affects husband's sperm. Will wait til ovulation window has passed, then hammer it with all 'over the counter' medication I can stomach lol x

Hope that's everyone answered - nudge me if not xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Hi JJ, you write so eloquently. Am a very mediocre writer, and a dumb one at that. Also I don't get most English/British jokes :blush: 

My only stay ever in England was for an year when I studied for my Masters in Nottingham, but sadly I didn't get much opportunity to catch up with English sense of humor.

Well, the little spotting is still there :cry:Am disappointed that it's not fully disappeared, however, as Lizzie may be it will take week? 

I wonder where this blood must be coming from? From the Outside of cervix, near the stitch ? I don't know why it just cannot go away and leave me alone.


----------



## lizziedripping

Bf - blood is coming from stitch site hun. Imagine a graze or a cut anywhere on your body, it scabs, heals but occasionally bleeds apart of the process. This is a huge piece of type-writer like tape sewn through your cervix, it will wreak havoc with your body and take a while to heal. Mine was embedded when they tried to remove it and had grown scar tissue over it! There is bound to be bleeding with something so invasive :hugs:

Btw, when were you studying at Nottingham? I was there in the early 90s - tho I'm probably years older than you, but our paths might have crossed. Dh still spends lots of time on the campus throughout the year x


----------



## LaRockera

Hello my lovelies. :flower:

*Kate* - Do not worry about your baby's heartbeat, it's absolutely normal. Anything between 110-180 is within the normal range, and it also depends on their activity. I've been hooked up twice and my rates fluctuated just like yours, with a low baseline that would rise up to 140/150. Absolutely normal, nothing at all to be worried about. HR usually rises when they give you a kick or they have some sort of movement acceleration, and the fluctuation indicates a very healthy heart. So your bubba is doing splendid, honey. Good news about the polyp too- obviously in the sense that you now know what it is and you know your baby is very safe in there. It's amazing how they didn't figure it out before, esp. after your visits there, but like I've always said, it really depends on the doctor. 

And thank you for your post regarding my feelings about family, babe. It made me feel so, SO much better. It really did. It was immensely helpful, more than you can think of. Thank you again. :hugs:

*Jimmy *- you're absolutely right hon, unless someone has been on the same road as you, they have no idea what it feels like. I've heard the most insensitive of things these last few months (my FIL's wife - not my MIL- even told me I should stop stressing so much because my baby is going to be born and say 'I don't want her, take her away' about me. :growlmad:. It was one of the cruelest things someone ever said to me. I know she didn't mean any harm, and trying to be understanding in the sense that I know she never had children of her own, so she can't really know. But it's still very upsetting.)

Thank you for your wishes and all the advice, too.

*Bookfish *- Thank you so much, hon. How's the bleeding going? I'm pretty sure it has subsided, even a bit?

*Lizzy *- agreed. Eat a bucket of probiotic yogurt for the time being, my MW even told me to apply some internally. :shrug: Then we'll figure out what to do.:winkwink:


Okay, so I had to go to the loo about 5 times last night. The last time, when I returned, I experienced really bad menstrual-like cramps for like, 10 minutes. Baby was moving throughout this time, which was reassuring, but then this morning she was not as active as usual, and I got really worried. Thankfully, she started moving more and more intensely around midday, enough to give me more than 10 movements already, and then she went quiet again. I'd like to think she's having a lazy day. She has those before, and since there is some sort of movement every hour or so, I try not to get too paranoid. She gives me fewer intense movements, but she has given me two/three already, so I'm trying to think she just needs to sleep more today? :shrug:

The worrying never stops, does it? Sigh...


----------



## chistiana

*Lizzie* thanks hun, i ll try not to worry about the swabs, i am happy we re being preventative but scared as my first big bleed started right after a swab (unrelated obviously)

*kate* hey so happy you are out and doing great hun (despite the stupid tooth pain) at least now you know what it was all along and if god forbid it happens again you ll know it s nothing to worry about!!!

*BOokfish* it s annoying and scary we have to go through extra bleeding after the cerclage after all we ve been through but it s definitely nothing to worry about, there is stretching and pulling on the wound and it is obviously going to bleed slightly until it s fully healed!

*jimmyjam* hahahaha your description just made me laugh! At least you wear your dh clothes...i dont even do that, i just lay around in my pjs!!i wouldnt know about the water thing by i d only assume they dont increase...i actually thought they decrease towards the end but some more knoledgable ladies on here can shed some more light on that!!good luck with you appointment!

To eveyone else hope you re having a smily day!xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi LR, what you describe is common after 35wks and will happen more often as you approach the big day. Also, movements tend to happen less often from now on with brief, but intense movements and long gaps of inactivity between. You can imagine how little room the twins had by now, and they could go a whole 8/9hrs with barely a flutter. It was my new worry after 34wks and I found myself constantly monitoring hbs to reassure me they were still with us. Try not to worry, but if movement doesn't happen at all in a 24hr period, then it's worth getting checked.

xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

lizziedripping said:


> Bf - blood is coming from stitch site hun. Imagine a graze or a cut anywhere on your body, it scabs, heals but occasionally bleeds apart of the process. This is a huge piece of type-writer like tape sewn through your cervix, it will wreak havoc with your body and take a while to heal. Mine was embedded when they tried to remove it and had grown scar tissue over it! There is bound to be bleeding with something so invasive :hugs:
> 
> Btw, when were you studying at Nottingham? I was there in the early 90s - tho I'm probably years older than you, but our paths might have crossed. Dh still spends lots of time on the campus throughout the year x

Oh I see. Do you remember experiencing any pain between the legs while trying to get up from bed or changing sides? 

I was in Nottingham in 2008-9. I studied in Trent university not the university of Nottingham. Does your dh teach there? I liked Nottingham, it's a nice place


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> *Lizzie* thanks hun, i ll try not to worry about the swabs, i am happy we re being preventative but scared as my first big bleed started right after a swab (unrelated obviously)
> 
> *kate* hey so happy you are out and doing great hun (despite the stupid tooth pain) at least now you know what it was all along and if god forbid it happens again you ll know it s nothing to worry about!!!
> 
> *BOokfish* it s annoying and scary we have to go through extra bleeding after the cerclage after all we ve been through but it s definitely nothing to worry about, there is stretching and pulling on the wound and it is obviously going to bleed slightly until it s fully healed!
> 
> *jimmyjam* hahahaha your description just made me laugh! At least you wear your dh clothes...i dont even do that, i just lay around in my pjs!!i wouldnt know about the water thing by i d only assume they dont increase...i actually thought they decrease towards the end but some more knoledgable ladies on here can shed some more light on that!!good luck with you appointment!
> 
> To eveyone else hope you re having a smily day!xx

I just noted today that you are Chistiana and not Christiana as I was referring to all this while. Excuse my poor sight.


----------



## chistiana

hey bookfish..it is christiana in real only it was taken at registration!


----------



## lizziedripping

book.fish2011 said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> Bf - blood is coming from stitch site hun. Imagine a graze or a cut anywhere on your body, it scabs, heals but occasionally bleeds apart of the process. This is a huge piece of type-writer like tape sewn through your cervix, it will wreak havoc with your body and take a while to heal. Mine was embedded when they tried to remove it and had grown scar tissue over it! There is bound to be bleeding with something so invasive :hugs:
> 
> Btw, when were you studying at Nottingham? I was there in the early 90s - tho I'm probably years older than you, but our paths might have crossed. Dh still spends lots of time on the campus throughout the year x
> 
> Oh I see. Do you remember experiencing any pain between the legs while trying to get up from bed or changing sides?
> 
> 
> I was in Nottingham in 2008-9. I studied in Trent university not the university of Nottingham. Does your dh teach there? I liked Nottingham, it's a nice placeClick to expand...

Hi. Pain between thighs when changing sides etc is definitely symphysis pubis - pelvis separates in pregnancy, but for some women it separates too much and causes pain. I had it with my first and the twins, tho never did anything about it. It's harmless to the babies just bloomin' painful at times and made worse because you're carrying two. Try sleeping with a pillow between your thighs, it helps to ease the discomfort. 

I went to Uni of Nottingham, but it's likely we crossed paths at some point - small world. Dh guest lectures at University several times a year - its how we met :winkwink: x


----------



## JimmyJam

BF I would never have known English wasn't your first lnguage! There y'go, you must have a good command. 

I reckon the bleeding will taper off in the next couple of days, give it time lovely. Sounds like you're well otherwise - are you drinking lots of water? :winkwink:

X


----------



## book.fish2011

Lizzie, omg. I think you are a doctor. Are you really? I exactly feel that kind of pain; the one you described. I will try a pillow.

It's so sweet you met your dh at Nottingham university :flower:


----------



## kateqpr

Hey JimmyJam - how was your day at the hospital? X


----------



## JimmyJam

So ... Bugger. 

There's me having spent the last week obsessing about amniotic fluid levels - and yes, it is definitely a serious condition with all sorts of nasties as potential cause, like neurological defects they won't even be able to pick up on til the third trimester & implications of amniocentesis if it gets too great - but I've ignored the old shrinking cervix, thinking it was secondary to the polyhydramnios. Well there y'go. Not so. 

Down from 27mm last week to 18mm this week, with some funnelling. And I'm only 21 weeks. Am now instructed to go on modified bed rest with breaks allowed for loo/shower/meals. I'm defo back on the progesterone & there are mutterings of steroids at 24 weeks & a hospital stay if my condition deteriorates. 

So this is where I need to draw on all the experience & expertise of the ladies on this thread. 

HOW am I going to get through the next few weeks, what on earth do you do when you're not even allowed to move around the house? What is the best way to elevate the pelvic area? How do you cope with backache & bedsores & muscle fatigue? Do you stop drinking so much water to prevent such frequent trips to the loo? Do you ever pop out - like for coffee or dinner or anything, or is that it? And do you really stay in the SAME position ALL day?

I can do this, I know I can, I have to - but I could really use all your advice & tips for getting through. You've all been there so I know this is the best place for me to find support. 

Curiously my amniotic fluid is stable this week - it even measures lower, down from 29 to 27.5 (but then that's by a different machine & the consultant said she wouldn't have been alarmed if it had gone up to 31). There's no guarantee it's going to stay stable, but at least it has this week ... And she said the baby is a good size. 

I'm resigned to all this now, there is nothing more I can do other than my best. Stupid thing is: my mum died when I was 15 & before she did she always said 'make the most of now, don't wish it was then' & all I want to do is wish the next 7 weeks away :-(

I bet I end up spending my 40th birthday in hospital. 

Help me girls, you've been through this ...

JimmyJam x


----------



## HelenGee

JimmyJam- don't lose hope. I'm going to post a quick one and get on here later as I've got a shed load of marking to do :wacko: but the stitch is there to stop the cervix opening fully, so as long as it holds it all together, it's doing it's job. My cervix was down to 13mm with funneling before my stitch went in. 

As for bed rest, I stayed horizontal for weeks, drank loads, so I got up to pee about every hour, but basically only got up to keep my blood flowing. I lay on my side and swapped over, basically my body got used to it. I lost weight as the muscle wasted away. It was shit. But it was manageable and if a fool like me can do it, then you've got nothing to worry about :hugs: it's keeping your mind occupied that's the biggest challenge, which is where crappy daytime tv, box sets, cheesy soaps and books come in (although rather embarrassingly I didn't get more than 3 pages into any novel as I had the concentration span of a goldfish,except for Russell Brand's autobiography, which wasn't amazing, but made me giggle. Then I started to worry that laughing may burst my cervix open :wacko: so I stopped reading that too.....). You seem much more well-balanced than I am! Xxxx:hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Oh you poor thing. Must feel like such a blow when you think you've got just one thing to worry about. But your measurements aren't that bad - i was around 1cm when i had my stitch placed, and have been around 2cm since then, so not much longer than yours. But it's all good, because bed rest really can help keep things stable, or even lengthen your cervical length!

I won't lie to you - bed rest is a toughie. I've only just come out of those difficult few weeks of bed rest, and did almost ten weeks in total. It is one of the hardest things i've had to do, mainly because i like being in control, and this was something i felt was out of my control, and a total head fuck that only you are living through, no matter how sympathetic those around you. And i'm lucky, i had a lot of support with my family near by, a handful of local friends who would run errands or pop by. You're right, you can do it, and you will do it. It's just a matter of keeping busy, and looking ahead and knowing that this is only a temporary blip in life, and that you will instantly forget it once you're up and about. Look ahead in time and picture yourself in the summer, sat in Chiswick Park, with a baby on your lap, having picnics, enjoying the sunshine....life will get back to normal. You just have to get through the next few weeks or so. 

Okay, so here are my top tips, having done it twice now. 

Ask for help. Sometimes its hard to actually let people know you're vulnerable or need it, especially if you like to be in control, or don't like people seeing that side of you. But when i was told to go on bedrest at 18 weeks, i sent an email out to all my close friends and family, basically explaining the situation and that i needed their help to get me through the coming weeks. SO i welcomed any visits, cakes, magazines, DVD's that were offered, and more importantly, made sure that i spread short visits from people throughout my week so that i wasn't left on my own for whole days. Even just someone coming in for half an hour for a cup of tea can really lift your mood and give a bit of perspective. And be clear that THEY need to be the ones making the tea / cutting the cake etc. Your job is to lie down - there's is to entertain you!

Find some good boxsets or classic films you've always meant to watch. I joined LOVEFILM when i was pregnant with Poppy and doing bedsit on my own. (This time round has been harder as i've had a toddler with me all day, so my hours catching up on old movies / Mad Men box sets etc just haven't gone to plan). But you can, so do. A bit of quality small screen escapism can really do the trick. 

Try out a new hobby. As i mentioned, i randomly started knitting a scarf (which turned into a wonky blanket) just to give me something new to learn. I also did an on line Spanish language course. 

Try not to google too much. Now, me saying this is hugely hypocritical, as i can spend entire days tirelessly searching the internet in search of things to worry me. I must have googled 'survival rates for babies at 24 weeks / 25 weeks / 26 weeks etc' at least twenty times a day, searching for the answers i wanted to see. But its good to limit your computer time, as its tempting to use it in a negative way. Having said that....

INTERNET SHOPPING!!! I had to do all of my Christmas shopping on line, but it was fun starting to sneakily look at nursery things, or buying myself new maternity clothes, even though no one else saw them but me! But it made me feel better. I also went through a phase of buying expensive make up to cheer me up. Nothing nicer than a Bobby Brown parcel of a morning to perk you up. Kind of pointless when you're stuck in doors, but i found it made me feel a bit better, on a nicely superficial level!

Get someone to come and stay. I had my MIL come for five days. It was kind of a mixed blessing, as she is what i'd call 'hard work' but she is very well meaning. And having company during the day, and someone to tidy and do my laundry and make my lunches was quite a welcome break after a few weeks of struggling on my own. OKay, so maybe not you MIL, but a good friend or family member can really help pass the time, plus give you something to look forward to. 

Don't be afraid of hassling your doctors. From about 20 - 26 weeks i was probably at my hospital at least once a week, with a symptom i was worried about. Your hospital will have a Day Assessment Unit, or Triage, which you can call or pop in to when you need to see someone. Get their number - they are there 24 hours a day and will be very sympathetic because we're all classed as 'high risk' pregnancies. They were always able to check me and reassure me, otherwise i knew i would just stew at home and convince myself it was all going horribly wrong. So find a helpful doctor, and don't be afraid to tell them that days / weeks worry. They can usually make you feel a hundred times better, in a way google just can't....

Go easy on yourself. If you're anything like me, you will have highs and lows. I did a lot of crying on bad days, and my husband always bore the brunt. So keep talking to your partner and let him know you just need his tireless support, no matter how horrible you may act! It is hard, letting your OH look after you so for so long. Watching Andy doing the laundry, loading the dishes, cooking all the meals, really took its toll after a while. I just felt guilty that i couldn't do more. But then i'd think of the alternative (me doing those things and ending up in hospital) and it made me feel better. 

And lastly - small goals. Just try and take it week by week. Get to 22 weeks, then 24. Then you're viable and have the steroid shots ( I had those too) and you start to feel like you're really progressing as each day means so much to your baby's growth and development. And the steroids, when planned, can accelerate your baby's lung growth by nearly two weeks, so they are amazingly reassuring when you get them as you feel like you're really able to do something for your LO.

Sorry - this has turned into an essay. But you will get there. YOu won't believe it when people say it, but you will. And i shall definitely be bringing you a bed rest parcel when i'm next in Chiswick, so there!

YOu have your stitch - they work. They really do, in women who have no cervix and have dilated too - so you're had yours nice and early and still have good length. Try and keep that in mind!

Keep positive - and be kind to yourself. XX


----------



## kateqpr

Oh, and i had a quick shower every day, got dressed in comfy clothes, then lay on my sofa (or bed for a change of scenery), normally on my left, but did swap to ease my hips. I got up for the loo, or to make drinks or snacks. Often my husband would leave me a sandwich or salad ready made, so i could just nip to the fridge. 

I didn't really go out until i got to 27 weeks, and then started going out for coffee, the odd dinner. Doesn't mean you can't, but i just knew i would worry if i did. And little sits in the garden are a good idea. A bit of fresh air will do you the world of good!

And book a super dooper holiday for the end of the year. Something to look forward to...


----------



## kateqpr

Oh, and i had a quick shower every day, got dressed in comfy clothes, then lay on my sofa (or bed for a change of scenery), normally on my left, but did swap to ease my hips. I got up for the loo, or to make drinks or snacks. Often my husband would leave me a sandwich or salad ready made, so i could just nip to the fridge. 

I didn't really go out until i got to 27 weeks, and then started going out for coffee, the odd dinner. Doesn't mean you can't, but i just knew i would worry if i did. And little sits in the garden are a good idea. A bit of fresh air will do you the world of good!

And book a super dooper holiday for the end of the year. Something to look forward to...


----------



## chistiana

Lol, i ve been on bed rest for 9 weeks now and will probably be for the rest if this pregnancy but Kate just said it all...i couldnt have said it better!!! It s tough but we ve got to do what we ve got to do!


----------



## JimmyJam

O ladies you are so amazing, I read your replies in tears. How the hell did you both do it?!

Helen, you reckon I'm well-balanced? You should've been witness to some of my 'episodes' over the last week ...

And Kate, however did you guess I'm a control freak too? O yes, TV Producer will do it. Hate appearing vulnerable, hate being idle, 'can't' isn't in my dictionary. 

This is one hell of a life lesson ...

Thank you for your tips, am going to take them all on board & apply. I honestly don't know how you both managed it ... I have the utmost respect. 

I just sat up at table to eat - & I'll move downstairs once a day to hit the sofa. My clinician seemed to think this was okay. It's so hard to figure out what to do - but at least I don't have other babies to look after. Just one hairy husband & a fluffy cat!

Thank you. 

Gratefully, JimmyJam x


----------



## JimmyJam

Thanks too, Christiana, I think we crossed over ... Nine weeks already! Jesus. X


----------



## JimmyJam

Ps - knitting, Kate. Could you knit before bed rest? I like ... X


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JJ - the other ladies have said it all so well really, but just to add my ten cents worth. An 18mm cervix is not a major issue when you have a stitch in place. Mine was around that below the stitch at 25wks, and had funneled to it. It is to be expected in an incompetent cervix, and is the reason for placing the stitch. You do however need to give your body and the stitch a helping hand and get off oyur feet hun.

I would have loved to be free to rest 24/7 with the twins if I hadn't had other kids to worry about, and you are in a prime position to do so. Despite the older two I took to the settee for most of the day, except to get up for loo breaks, help the kids into bed (if dh was away) and prepare the odd meal. I did that from 12 to 38wks. I didn't see it as doing nothing, because I was doing the most important job in the world - giving the babies a chance at a decent start to life :) With the greatest respect, you must shift your perspective hun and accept that this is a relatively short lived time period compared with the rest of your life, and it really will be worth it in the end.

I was too scared to move because I knew what the alternative of 6mths in the NICU meant, and I was determined my boys were not going to spend a single night in intensive care this time. 

You can go to the loo frequently if need be, bed rest does not mean remaining constantly in a 'raised pelvis' position (unless you had dilated with membranes bulging, this is not necessary). You need to spend the majority of the day on your side, with occasional walks around the house/garden and then back to resting. At this stage its a case of cutting out strenuous activities, or prolonged time spent walking around. You must absolutely suspend your old life for the next 10wks and treat your body with care. Even consider walking upstairs on all fours - stair walking puts the greatest strain on your cervix. I took to doing that post-stitch because it felt just too difficult to walk upright.

Listen to your body chick, and imagine that with each hour of rest and inactivity you are giving your cervix a helping hand in supporting the pregnancy. At 17mm things are not catastrophic, and I would have been more surprised if it had suddenly lengthened to 4mms - it is doing exactly as expected, but if the stitch does it's job, it will hold a cervix which has shortened to .2mms and below! Some women walk around with no cervix and only the stitch holding in baby!!!

The next 10wks will be scary as every other woman here will tell you, BUT there is no reason for your stitch to fail - more often it doesn't and it is rare for it not to hold. There are other issues which cause a cervix to dilate though a stitch, usually seperate and associated with ptl and PROM. As far as we know, you have none of these so as frightening as the coming weeks will be, you have every chance of making it safely to 30wks and beyond.

Now go and get that bed rest started girl!! You can do this, and trust me, you'll be praying for the chance to sit with feet up for even one minute once lo is here lol :hugs:

Christiana - my sweet, lovely lady - I am definitely NOT a Doctor hun :) xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

JJ, sweetheart, I cannot say it better than all the lovely ladies here. As Lizzie said, this is only for a short period. Am sure your cervix will be fine as you have a stitch. Take rest and take care. We are all moving towards the same goal, and one day at the end of this difficult time we will hold our little ones in our arms and bring them home with us. Everyday of suffering will be worth it. Sending love and best wishes your way. We are all with you in this and we will make it to our goal one day.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, just wanted to say congrats to the two ladies on the two newest additions to our miracle babies. Looking forward to hearing more good things with everyone. :hi: to the new ladies and I'm so sorry your in here but am glad you found this thread. It along with the ladies in here have been a blessing to me. 

We had someone try to force his way in here so my husband and I are looking at either buying a home or renting a whole house. I'm slightly stressed out and am hoping for a miracle. We really need to get out of the city and into a town we are familiar with and can raise our darling girl and hopefully siblings. 

I've been lurking and will continue to do so. Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## lizziedripping

MA hun, how terrifying for you all! That must have been horrific :hugs: Hope the man in question has been apprehended and that you are all ok. So sorry this has happened, and sending love and hugs your way xxx


----------



## chistiana

MA so sorry you had an intruder...even if they never make it in or never take a thing, i think many people feel violated. Hope you find your perfect home for your family very soon.xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Thanks Lizzie, everything you say makes perfect sense. 

I know I make light of it to try & get through it, but since my diagnosis I have totally altered the way I behave. Because I was only put on limited activity I might pop out for a coffee every other day, but I stopped most of my chores save folding laundry & helping with the dishwasher. Now, though, I understand I need to modify even further & keep my feet up most of the time - with no helping around the house at all. I have already been going upstairs on all fours & now have resolved only to make the journey once a day, around lunchtime, whence I won't go back up until bedtime. 

My cervix is now only 18mm in total with about 6mm above the stitch. Lizzie do you really think it can hold? One of my key problems is that, with my manyfold appts, I usually end up walking a couple of miles on clinic days. Last week I walked more around the hospital for all my tests & scans than I had in the previous fortnight!

This is all so difficult, especially as I now have two serious conditions. Like I say, I have the utmost respect for you girls - I just don't know how you've done it. 

Thanks, JimmyJam x


----------



## JimmyJam

Bookfish thank you - it's crappy. How is the bleeding today?

MA that sounds like a nightmare. I hope you're all ok. X


----------



## JimmyJam

Ps - Helen: one of those 'mucky' questions, sorry. Back on the cyclogest ... Inserting it rectally at night I'm finding I lose some with my morning bowel movement. I remember taking it vaginally during IVF cycles but having the same problem then. It never seems to fully absorb either way. 

If it's not too graphic do you have any top tips?!

Thanking lovely. 

JimmyJam xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Pps - I am suffering at night with aching hips/outside of thighs & my glutes & hamstrings are killing me too. Any suggestions for added comfort? Keeping the right position & staying comfortsble feels like my biggest challenge ...

X


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey JJ - I really do believe the stitch can hold. 6mm above the stitch is good at 21wks, and even though you might funnel entirely to the stitch, so did I but I never dilated beyond that nor did my stitch falter in any way under the pressure of two large babies. Expect now to see funnelling for the duration, with further shortening - anything better than this will be a bonus and it means you'll be full prepared for the news and less alarmed by it :) Coupled with my shortening and funnelling, I also had daily contractions, occasionally painful, which were regular and frequent. It still wasn't enough to affect my cervix or the stitch.

The walking to and from clinic appts is unavoidable, but is there any way you can get transport to the hospital, and then minimise the walking once there? How often are your appts going to be from now? 

Comfort wise, it might be worth investing in a memory foam topper for your bed. It absorbs some of the pressure on your limbs when resting and eases the hip pain. I suffer very badly with pelvic/back pain since having the twins, and have found the warmth and padding of the topper has really helped. You are ok to get up and move around occasionally tho hun, it is prolonged strenuous exercise which is a no no.

Cyclogest is absorbed fine rectally btw. Some clinicians recommend it as a route. Don't worry about the minimal amount lost with a bowel movement. 

Xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

O Lizzie thank you, you're an angel of reassurance. I can't tell you how much your input means. 

Thank you. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## lizziedripping

Any time, glad to help :) x


----------



## book.fish2011

JimmyJam said:


> Bookfish thank you - it's crappy. How is the bleeding today?
> 
> MA that sounds like a nightmare. I hope you're all ok. X

JJ, spotting remains same. :( my mother is visiting us in Dubai, and has been helping us with cooking and household things. She will return to India next week mid as her visa is limited stay. I hope this spotting at least goes away completely by that time so that I can get up and make something in the kitchen.

Strangely I see the little blood only when I pee and wipe.

Can you borrow and use a wheelchair during appointments? Your clinic should have one.

Lizzie's foam bed idea sounds Very good.

You are already 21 weeks. Hang in there. Take one day at a time hoping to get farther and farther into this pregnancy. That's what am trying to do. 

Can you do some good reading while lying? It will keep your mind off the worries. You may also try making it a routine to watch couple movies everyday. I try to watch some dumb videos on iPad to kill time. Something, so that the time passes. Pls try to think that time is the only thing between us and our babies. will be thinking of you.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi JJ,
Don't worry about losing bits of cyclogest, my first few pessaries were pushed out by bowel movements. As a midwife who was undertaking a study into cyclogest told me, the body will absorb what it needs to, which is actually quite a small amount in relation to the size of the pellet.

I did try to lie down for an hour after after insertion, but sometimes I had to pee, so it didn't always have the best chance of being absorbed. I also had a few mornings where I was stuck in triage and didn't have a chance to insert it at the usual time as I was awaiting a speculum check. As long as I inserted them at around the same time each day and tried to stay horizontal for about an hour, it all was fine.

They are so messy though! Never known anything quite like it.....it's normal for them to pop out. What the body needs is absorbed quite quickly. :hugs:


----------



## liven1980

but have been reading this thred for the last couple of weeks. You are wonderful,mi must say I have been so comforted by you all!
I am from Norway and few people have experienced an emergency cerclage here. At least they have not written about it, so I have felt lonely. My story goes like this: will try to make it short...
My firstborn,Jacob, came march 2011. I was 26 weeks and because of birt complications he was stillborn. He was alive until the very last part of birth, but the doctors did not understand that he was coming withhis shoulder first, not his head... He did not even get a chance at the NICU. 
It was much discussion if the early birth was duevti Ic or PTL. I thought it was IC since I felt he was laying so low in three weeks before birth and I felt he would jump out when I was at toilet. I went to private docs who said everything was all right. then i got pink discharge, went to hospital, they didt even look at me, sent me home. The next day I went back without contraction just pressure. Turned out i had bulging membrane. Next day water broke and contractions started.

I got pregnant again august 2011. Wanted a ferclage to be safe, but no, they said PTL. At 20 week my cervix went from 3.8 to 2.2 in two days. Got an emergency cerclage at 20 w 4 days. Was so scared and have been since. 

Well, tomorrow I will be 28 weeks! very happy, but still so scared. I have watery discharge and braxton hicks. Even though 28 weeks is tomorroe I am not convinced i will get there...that is how i am feeling, that everything can happen at any time...

Well, just wanted to introduce myself and relise some of my anxiety... 
(pa. sorry about misspelling..)


----------



## LaRockera

Liven, welcome hon. I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss. :( It's good that they at least put an emergency cerclage in now. Watery discharge can be very normal with the stitch in (you don't soak through, do you?), and I suppose BH can start at any point. 

We're here for you to support and help you as much as you need, welcome to the family.:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Welcome Liven :hugs: So sorry to hear you lost little Jacob last year, very sad and you are a very courageous lady :(

Don't worry sweetie, you have already done the hardest part by getting to 28wks and past the IC 'danger zone'. Other complications aside, the next 12 wks should be plain sailing for you now. Please feel free to join us and use us for some much needed support. This really is a remarkable bunch of ladies who tirelessly look out for eac other :hugs:

PS - watery discharge very common and healthy in mid-pregnancy. Bh happened daily for me from 20 wks with the twins, but it meant nothing for the safety of the pregnancy, and I made it despite them x


----------



## JimmyJam

Lovely Bookfish, thank you for your comments. Y'know today has been bearable. I can do this! We can!

My mil, Rosie, has been here this afternoon too, she's staying til Saturday & has been fab. I'm lucky, we're really close & all we do is gas which makes the time fly! 

Babe I am certain your spotting will gradually stop, just give it time. Such a shame yr mil has to go back to India but hang in there hon. Like me, take each day as it comes ... Be patient & if you're still worried post. It's only been 4 days since your op after all. 

Only thing that bothers me is my comfort levels but I'm changing positions regularly, I just can't lie in one position all day & sometimes I just have to sit up ... But I'm doing my best. That's all I CAN do. 

Helen - thanks for sharing, that's useful to know about the midwife's study. Messy & uncomfortable & likely to bring the dreaded constipation back but if it's effective I don't care. I've said it before & I'll say it again: bugger. Any more indignities to suffer?

Have been teling Rosie how amazing you all are, honestly what a lifeline this thread is - the site was down earlier & I nearly had a panic attack!

Xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Liven & welcome to this fab thread. I'm so sorry you have had such a horrible time but as Lizzie says, at 28 weeks you are coming out of the danger zone & stand a really good chance of a happy ending. I wish I was already at your stage!

Looking forward to hearing more from you over the coming weeks. Take care. 

JimmyJam xx


----------



## HelenGee

Finally finished that sodding marking, it took forever :wacko:
Anyway....
Kate, I am so very glad that they've found a cause for the bleeding. How absolutely obvious, benign and hurray! You know what's going on now. :hugs: hope you're well and enjoying the pregnancy blossoming stage. I've had sinusitis for months now, 1 lot of antibiotics and it's still there. I think it's the cold virus that's around this year. I felt exactly as you described and thought it was toothache, but my doc said it was a sinus infection. How did you get on at the dentist?

JimmyJam - I think Kate and Lizzie have said it all, but just to echo what they've said....it is difficult to get comfortable, shuffling from side to side won't do you any harm, eventually the hip ache does subside. You may find that your legs start to go tingly too and become very thin (mine did, not the bambi-legged, Kate Moss look I was hoping for, rather the wobbly, hanging leg fat look). Once off bedrest, the muscle tone does return quickly, especially as you start chasing around with a pram. Lizzie is right though, it is best not to take the risk, and this is a very short window of time, in what will be a very happy lifetime with a chubby, healthy baby. 

Kate is right too, Internet shopping is AMAZING when you're stuck in bed. I went for the frozen, paralysed with fear, in bed, in pyjamas, version of bed rest. I was literally too scared to move. As the weeks went by and my bump got bigger I ordered myself some nice maternity pyjamas with matching dressing gown, slippers and some maternity jogging bottoms and stretchy tops. I couldn't get comfy in jeans as I was lying down all the time, I had sme from my first pregnancy. I saved these for special occasions, ie hospital appointments :rofl:

If we weren't so tight financially, I'd have shopped til I flopped. My maternity leave was triggered early by being on bed rest, and as this was my 2nd live unplanned pregnancy, we weren't exactly saving for a rainy day iykwim. I did get all the Christmas shopping done, making sure I ordered a few 3 for 2's from boots for myself (curling tongs and Clinique spring to mind!) and when I got to 28 weeks I ordered a gorgeous baby change bag, which I justified to DH as the clothes and coffees I'd have bought over the previous 3 months. That bag is precious to me now, it was symbolic of me breathing a huge sigh of relief. 

I am impressed by Kate knitting, that I didn't do, but do know how to knit and wish I'd thought of that. An online language course is a brilliant idea, language learning uses parts of your brain that no other academic subject does, and it's a great way of visualising yourself in the future, using said language whilst on holiday. Keep your spirits up! :hugs:

Christiana- how are you?

Welcome to the thread Liven, what an awful time you've had, how traumatic for you. It's great that you have a cerclage now. Keep us posted with your progress and all the gorgeous ladies on here will be only too happy to support you.

LaRock- it's difficult to be appreciative of the in-laws, especially when pregnant or a new mother. I really struggled with my MIL. She is amazing, but I felt like she was trying to take over. She wasn't at all, she wanted to get to know her grandchildren, that was all. She was doing nothing to try to take over, but I was so vile to her, I now feel so awful about it, I think I wanted to learn for myself so I knew that I could manage the children on my own first, before anyone else got involved. You sound like the perfect daughter-in-law/grand-daughter-in-law. Don't be too hard on yourself. :hugs:

Lizzie- hi and thanks, we're all ok. Very much looking forward to half term so we can re-group as a family and have some fun. I'm now seriously considering home-schooling my two, especially if the government pass their plans to have schools running from 7am-5pm. :growlmad:Hope you had a wonderful break. Sending baby dust (and canesten thoughts!) your way xxx:hugs:

Bookfish - don't worry about the spotting, it will gradually settle. It's absolutely normal after a stitch. Seems like the stitch will do it's job for you :hugs:

Hope I haven't missed anyone. If I have I'll get back on here again in a bit :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks as ever for your lovely comments ladies :hugs:

Helen, I can highly recommend home ed. it is working really well for us as a family. The children are brimming with confidence, and it is easily possible to keep up plenty of outside activities to ensure they still get to mix with kids their age :) I had no idea the government were considering increasing school hrs :( Would that be compulsory for all children/staff!? You'd be a brilliant teacher to your kids and the scope is limitless. 

Have a lovely half-term hun xx


----------



## chistiana

Helen- hey i am good hun, thanks for asking! I ve been in bed all day long (didnt even bother to wear something other than my pjs or get up to make my meal, i just ate loads of coco pops (healthy i know) and as you ve very nicely put it spent half my money on ebay shopping (btw, does anyone know of any relatively cheap bed guards u could buy online they are very expensive here!!) it sounds like you re having a very busy time but i am so very gealous of you!!!

Liven-nothing really to add on what the other ladies said but just wanted to welcome you on this thread too, and congratulate you on your pg and making it safely to the first big breathing stone!!!so sorry for your little angel but i m sure he s looking after you guys from up there!xx

Can i ask the ladies who are or have been past 22 weeks a question please?....were the kicks really strong and all day long? My baby seems to only kick early mornings (like at 6 when my ds wakes up for milk) then nothing all day and then kicks a little bit more before bed time. Is this normal?i m starting to freak out because my ds would kick right left and center from about 20 weeks all day long...


----------



## lizziedripping

Baby kicks sound ok to me for 22wks Christiana. It's still very early and depending on where your placenta is and position of baby, kicks can still feel infrequent at this stage. I don't recall being kicked constantly in any of my pregnancies until at least 24wks. Try not to worry because I am sure lo is fine :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

JimmyJam said:


> Lovely Bookfish, thank you for your comments. Y'know today has been bearable. I can do this! We can!
> 
> My mil, Rosie, has been here this afternoon too, she's staying til Saturday & has been fab. I'm lucky, we're really close & all we do is gas which makes the time fly!
> 
> Babe I am certain your spotting will gradually stop, just give it time. Such a shame yr mil has to go back to India but hang in there hon. Like me, take each day as it comes ... Be patient & if you're still worried post. It's only been 4 days since your op after all.
> 
> Only thing that bothers me is my comfort levels but I'm changing positions regularly, I just can't lie in one position all day & sometimes I just have to sit up ... But I'm doing my best. That's all I CAN do.
> 
> Helen - thanks for sharing, that's useful to know about the midwife's study. Messy & uncomfortable & likely to bring the dreaded constipation back but if it's effective I don't care. I've said it before & I'll say it again: bugger. Any more indignities to suffer?
> 
> Have been teling Rosie how amazing you all are, honestly what a lifeline this thread is - the site was down earlier & I nearly had a panic attack!
> 
> Xx

Even I have issues with lying down. I try to sleep during the nights on my left side, but sometimes when I wake up, find myself sleeping on my back. Changing sides or getting out of bed to use restroom need a Herculean effort because I still have so much pain between the legs. Even pillows aren't helping me :( 

Am glad your mil is around. When is your next appointment ?


----------



## book.fish2011

liven1980 said:


> but have been reading this thred for the last couple of weeks. You are wonderful,mi must say I have been so comforted by you all!
> I am from Norway and few people have experienced an emergency cerclage here. At least they have not written about it, so I have felt lonely. My story goes like this: will try to make it short...
> My firstborn,Jacob, came march 2011. I was 26 weeks and because of birt complications he was stillborn. He was alive until the very last part of birth, but the doctors did not understand that he was coming withhis shoulder first, not his head... He did not even get a chance at the NICU.
> It was much discussion if the early birth was duevti Ic or PTL. I thought it was IC since I felt he was laying so low in three weeks before birth and I felt he would jump out when I was at toilet. I went to private docs who said everything was all right. then i got pink discharge, went to hospital, they didt even look at me, sent me home. The next day I went back without contraction just pressure. Turned out i had bulging membrane. Next day water broke and contractions started.
> 
> I got pregnant again august 2011. Wanted a ferclage to be safe, but no, they said PTL. At 20 week my cervix went from 3.8 to 2.2 in two days. Got an emergency cerclage at 20 w 4 days. Was so scared and have been since.
> 
> Well, tomorrow I will be 28 weeks! very happy, but still so scared. I have watery discharge and braxton hicks. Even though 28 weeks is tomorroe I am not convinced i will get there...that is how i am feeling, that everything can happen at any time...
> 
> Well, just wanted to introduce myself and relise some of my anxiety...
> (pa. sorry about misspelling..)

Liven, welcome. So sorry about your baby Jacob :( I lost my son too, in nov 2010. He was a 30 weeker who died in nicu when he was just eleven days old. Losing a child is the worst thing to go through and I fully understand your anxiety.I wish you all well this time. You are almost there. 28 weeks is a brilliant milestone, everything must be fine here onwards.

Am very high risk this time due to my history, and also bcoz I have twins now. I still have a long long way to go. 

The very lovely and extremely knowledgeable ladies on this thread are a great support. I came here just a week ago and they have all been helping me a lot, to cope with my cerclage, spotting...

Take care.


----------



## chistiana

Lizzie, thanks hun it makes me feel better to know that at least until 24 weeks i can stay kick free!my placenta this time round is anterior so i m wondering whether this is it??where was the placentas with your pgs if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Helen, we're also planning on doing homeschooling (home ed). We've been planning it for YEARS. Our sil does it with her kids and we know several others. It's AMAZING how good they are. The misconceptions of how homeschooled kids are not socialized has me laughing. If you could only see my nieces and nephews who are blossoming quite well. They also scored higher than public schooled kids. Here with the cuts in school funding as well as student to teacher ratio, we've just decided it's the right decision for us.

The only downside I've heard to homeschooling from some is that our children are so used to having more teaching time with their educators that other teachers later are finding some homeschooled kids demand the teachers full attention and have a hard time with patience. This of course isn't with all kids and I've heard MANY parents teaching their children that skill by giving them a project to do on their own and asking them to wait to teach patience. I'm not saying this right at all but there's a link to a conversation with homeschooled parents and public school teachers that I liked learning from.

Lizzie, I'm so glad you like it. We are debating on which curriculum we plan to use for Amelia. I've heard Abeka is excellent however Doug wants to do a different plan. She's only 4 months and I'm getting excited already. It's so much fun right now playing with her and reading to her. I try to making learning fun for her already. She's just a kid so I let her be one, but sneak some fun exercises in when I can.

Liven, I'm so sorry to hear about Jacob. My heart aches for you. Jackson could go to NICU because he was too early. It's really a sadness that never goes away. We'll have our dear boys in our hearts forever. I just keep reminding myself that he's alive...He's just in heaven. He's at home waiting for US. We're not walking away from him but toward him one day. Praying for you and the grieving process dear friend. :hugs:

P.S., we're doing okay since the break in attempt. We've been having issues with our new neighbor as well so we're ready. As I said, we're praying for a miracle. Since the housing crises, I've heard it's been harder to qualify. We don't need anything too big. Just a place to call home that's ours in a safer area.


----------



## JimmyJam

Morning Ladies. 

For those of you not in London it is sunny with a light dusting of snow, like someone has sprinkled icing sugar over the city overnight. It looks very pretty & I love the way it muffles the roar of urban life. 

Helen thanks for continued advice. As you and Lizzie and Bookfish all recommend it as the best form of therapy I am absolutely going to hit the online shops. I can't have a 40th birthday party after all so I should treat myself! I love the story of your bag, if I get there I'm going to steal your style. And an online language course isn't a bad idea, I love learning so I might as well do something useful & keep the old grey matter from turning to pudding ...

Kate darling I have totes taken all yr advice on board & emailed a selection of my most reliable & low-maintenance pals & am currently drawing up a rota for them to come & entertain me & do chores! I have had a great response. I am developing a routine whereby I stay in bed until midday doing correspondence & reading whence I get up, shower & pamper myself a bit before moving downstairs to the sofa to receive visits & be fed & finally returning upstairs at bedtime. That way I can make sure I only take the stairs once daily. A lady of sociability & leisure, no?!

I have also pursuaded my hairdresser to send a colourist to come & see me at home next week b/c I'm a vain old cow & all this stress is turning me grey!!!

Bookfish I will be seen across both high risk clinics now for cervix & amniotic fluid checks every week on a Wednesday. This is a pain & my scary day but I am glad I'm being monitored so closely. I guess it also reflects how serious my condition is :-( How are you today, darling, has the spotting settled any? You must tell me how fab the weather is in Dubai!

Christina hon I'm 22 weeks too - 22 yesterday if you go by my LMP or on Sunday if you go by my early scans. I find it all confusing. I too have an anterior placenta and I don't feel the baby moving all the time yet either. At every scan the sonographer remarks on how much it moves but I usually only feel it when sitting calmly. It likes to kick me as I'm dropping off to sleep! How are the cramps coming on, are you feeling better? I am experiencing what I think may be Braxton Hicks every now & then though I can't be sure as I've never been this pg before & I don't know if this presents problems with an IC. 

LaRock, haven't neard from you for a while, how are you doing over there?

And Liven how are you today? You must be feeling excited to have got so far?

Lizzie I am so impressed you do home schooling! If I ever get there I'd be super-interested to hear how that works out .. You are a veritable Guru!

And MA am glad you are all safe. As if life isn't tough enough with crappy neighbours & break ins. 

Hope everyone has a great day today. Take care all. 

JimmyJam xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey Jimmy Jam! You sound so very relaxed today!!!I m so happy that despite all your worries you still sound happy and are taking on to this routine nicely!!! I ll be 22 weeks sunday but i m a bit worried about the kicks and staff because when i went in on tuesday (i thought i was leaking but no...i must be peeing myself lol!!!) the guy that did the scan said "next tuesday when you come in for the growth scan eat some good breakfast, this lo is very quiet, we need her to move more"....so of course he freaked me out!!! Thank God the cramps have eased a bit even though i do get the odd painful contraction here and there. I dont think your BH are anything to worry about, i doubt they have any effect on the cervix plus i think i remember Lizzie saying it didnt affect her (more reliable source than i am...i was experiencing BH very often with ds and never knew it...when i went into labor and the mw said ow you re having a contraction right now i was like "what??this is a contraction??i ve been having these for ages now!!!)
Anyway, i think i ll steal your hairdressing idea...cant have the lo see me like that in june!!!xxx


----------



## heychickie

Today is delivery day, ladies! Grayson's little rainbow brother should be joining us out in the air in about 4 hours, 11 am US Eastern time. 

I've been dealing with a wicked head cold the last couple of days, and am very limited in what I can take because of being pg, and then after, because antihistamines can dry up milk, so been toughing it out with a neti pot, and tea for the most part. Hopefully it's on the way out and I won't be miserable the whole time in the hospital (I'll be there around 4 days).

I'll post pics when I can, if I can get them to go from the iPad, which is doubtful, so it might not be til I'm back home.

For now though, here's me, a little bit ago.
 



Attached Files:







39w1d.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## book.fish2011

@ JJ: good to see you feeling better. So, Wednesday is your appointment day. For me, every Wednesday marks completion of 1 week. Am sure your next appointment will be all good and positive. 

Weather in Dubai is quite pleasant , it's supposed to be our Winter. We don't have any snow though :) London is one of the favorite cities I have visited, am sure it must be a beautiful day there today.

Spotting, according to me, has lessened today. Hopefully it's true and not just me being over optimistic.

@Christiana: Good to know your cramping has reduced. One of my babies is very close to the cervix. His head was near the cervix during last scan. I thought I felt his kicks today. Nothing from my other baby.

@heychickie : all my good wishes for your delivery


----------



## JimmyJam

Good luck Heychickie! Totally jealous ...

BF - that's great news spotting has subsided. Thought it would :thumbup: send us some of your sunshine plse, we're cold!

Christina, can't blieve your sonographer has been so tactless, of course you're going to worry your head off now til yr nxt scan ... I'm sure it's fine though. Like I said, I don't feel the baby all the time either. I think they go in 40-minute sleep/wake patterns? A least the cramping has subsided ... You & I have identical dates!! (Bookfish where are you in dates?)

Am now on sofa, clean & lathered in Mama Mio baby cream (you tried it? It's pricey but lush ... I recommend as a treat, my moisturising ritual is the highlight of my day) & am waiting for my first visitor ... Hey-Ho. It's the long haul. 

xxx


----------



## liven1980

so much for youre replyes, I should have joined this thread weeks ago! You are so wonderful:):flower:
I am 28 weeks today and very greateful. Still, I am also starting to get more depressed, which I dont understand. Maybe its because I feel its still not good enough. Or because of all the weeks in "isolation".. When did you start to go off strict bedrest? And what did you do? 
LaRocka: no the discharge does not get it totally wet. I do not think its amniotic fluid. I had a swab four days ago, but doc havent called me back with any results yet. I have read your story, congratulations on coming so far:)
Lizzie: thanks for support and answers :)
Jj: yes I am here today crying over all your wonderful words about Jacob. I miss him so much. I have read youre story and will follow you!
Angelsmummy: Thank you so very much, I strongly believe I will meet him again:)


Lots of love to you all:hugs::hugs:


----------



## heychickie

Baby is here as of 12:32 pm EST, and doing well. He was 9lb 1oz and 21 inches long. He was called both chubby and "a chunk" by separate medical folks within the first 2 minutes he was out :)

He looks great, even skin tone, eyes wide, and he nursed a bit before they took him to the nursery for clean-up and measurements.


----------



## chistiana

JimmyJam- Yes according to your scan dates (if i got it right) your due date is the 17th of june? That's my due date but i doubt i ll make it there (even the doc laughed at me!) since i have a bicornuate uterus and baby will run out of space before that (with ds my uterus only managed to fit 2300kg, hopefully this time it might have stretched a bit and might fit a baby for a little while longer!!Seriously now, your bed rest sounds like a lot of fun, i think i need to get a routine too, i just sit around and do absolutely nothing!!Ow and i agree with your comment...that sonographer was absolutely tactless, i will just ignore him and eat a bunch of chocolates that morning!

Bookfish, thanks hun. I am glad your spotting has subsided too. As for the twins kicking i d think at 17 weeks it s quite normal not to feel much althoughi know what you meen about the twin that is low... that "kick in the bladder/cervix" feeling makes me really jump!!!

Heychickie- congratulations!!!!!Your son was a big baby, well done!!!Enjoy your precious gift and try to rest a little while in the hospital!

Hello to everyone else, hope you re having a fab day!


----------



## LaRockera

*Liven *- Honey, I think after all you've been through and with your hormones all over the place at this stage, it is only normal that you feel like this. It will come and go, try to think how far you've come, it will give you lots of courage and strength. I'm really glad you decided to join this thread, it's been a life saver for most of us. And yes, watery discharge is absolutely normal. This is what I had for the most part of my pregnancy, and I still have it.

*Heychickie *- CONGRATS, honey!!! I'm SO very happy for you, give us a picture at some point (if you feel like it). Well done, sweetie!:happydance:

*Lizzie *- You know, I wanted to say that before but kept forgetting. I admire you girlfriend, I really, really do. Your strength and courage and optimism, look at you, a born-to-be mum, ready for a new baby! You inspire us all!:hugs:

Oh. I may get my stitch removed next Friday, at 36+3. Then, or at 37 weeks. Can hardly believe it's time.


----------



## HelenGee

Hey Chickie- congratulations! Your little boy sounds perfect, well done to you, I am so so very pleased for you and your hubby. I love the fact he's a chubby chunk (the midwife said that Bella was a "chubby one" when she was born. One of the best comments I ever heard. Sending you wishes for a lifetime of happiness :hugs:

Lizzie- heaven knows what the government are planning, but it sounds like they will be pushing schools to be open for teaching 7-5. It 's most likely that these hours will be compulsory for staff and students. Schools will also be open 6 days per week in their proposals. That's more hours than most people work in a typical week. :growlmad::shrug:

Home ed is a wish of mine, but I need to find a way to be able to afford to be at home full time first. Where's there's a will, there's a way.......hmmm.

LaRock - yay, what an achievement, stitch removal is the final big goal, just short of d-day :happydance::happydance:

JimmyJ- I love your bed rest plan, so much better than mine was. Hope today's been a good one xx:hugs:


----------



## JimmyJam

Hmmm just so not so sure bed rest is fun I am running out of steam already. The other half went out for a pint tonight & though he left me with my lovely mil I suddenly feel very lonely. But then I guess this whole thing is a lonely process. I just don't feel as safe when he's not around, this whole thing is so dark & makes me feel so vulnerable. I'm trying so hard to stay upbeat & then the reality of it smacks me in the face. And I don't know WHAT my cervix is doing & I can't control it. It feels like such an endless journey ... :-(

Liven I think the ups & downs can only be expected & the way you're feeling now is probably a reaction to having held it together for all these weeks - after a soul-destroying loss - and now having reached a major milestone some of that pent-up emotion & feeling of isolation you've buried has come to the surface. I often notice how people react once the greatest danger is over. My second IVF cycle resulted in me being hospitalised in a hurry for a suspected ectopic pregnancy & then discharged on a 'wait & see' basis', whereby I was on house arrest for a week & Matt worked from home in case I ruptured & my own life was put in danger; I had to have tests every day to see what was happening & spend hours & hours at the hospital. I was pregnant but it wasn't viable yet my hormone levels kept rising & it was really scary b/c I was adamant I didn't want them to operate & remove a fallopian tube. Finally after a week of torment they rang me & told me my hormone levels were dropping & it was resolving naturally. Matt had been stoic all week, keeping my spirits up & looking after me. But when I got the call at 9pm on a Saturday night, I put the phone down & he just burst into tears. It took the danger being over for him to be able to express it. 

Sometimes I wonder how he's feeling now, he's not one to articulate his fears & though I've told him we're in this together & he can feel bad too, he is consistently calm & upbeat. I worry about him worrying about me & I can't bear the thought of him being unhappy. 

HeyChickie - we haven't met but what fabulous news. Major congratulations to you & yr family. I hope you are enjoying your new addition as much as uou deserve. 

Christina - babe, I don't think I'll make my due date either - at this stage if I make it to 28 weeks I will be stoked ... And anything above 30 would be a major celebration. We are just going to have to take it day by day. Must be scary for you but you'll get there. 

LaRock - it's becoming a reality. You deserve it. How wonderful for you, I hope it's plain sailing from here. 

I am fed up tonight. I think I've been through enough shit over the last 2 years without this and I wish my darling husband I didn't have to be tested even further. Not one but TWO high-risk conditions after all the horrid IVF & misery & operations over the last 4 years. It's so unfair I don't get to enjoy my pregnancy after all that. Bloody hell if karma exists I must've been evil in a former life. 

I know I should count my blessings it's just tough & I don't know what the outcome's going to be. God, I really need a break!!!!

On that sunny note I'll say goodnight. 

Sweet dreams all & stay safe. 

JimmyJam xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone, and heychickie brilliant news - I am so pleased for you hun. My first was exactly 9Ibs 1 too - how strange. 

You certainly don't take the 'chunky monkey' comments for granted after having had a 1/2Ib baby. I was so thrilled by the large sizes of the twins and harped on about it for ages - not like me, but only did it because I had been so desperately sad that my daughter was born so teeny and defenceless :( So pleased your boy was born full term and healthy darlin' xxx

Christiana - I don't know where the placentas of my singletons were, only that with the twins I had one posterior and one anterior. Movements generally are very scant and hard to detect til after 24wks or thereabouts. I felt random flutterings from as early as 12wks with the twins, but these didn't turn into kicks and punches until the mid twenties. 

As fOr sonographer's comments - I have met few clinicians who think before putting their mouths into gear lol. Please don't worry, if there was a question mark over the health and well being of this baby, that same sonographer would have alerted you immediately hun x

LR - cant believe things are so near for you now, it feels like you've been pregnant forever chick ;) You've been an absolute treasure on this thread and so deserving of 'your turn' after all the support you've given to others x

Bf Hun, prepare yourself for some pretty uncomfortable bladder punches and kicks as you progress. My boys tortured me with constant low down bashing in my bladder and cervix - after 32 wks I would actually cry out in pain!! It took my breath away. My twin A was breech and squished way down at the back of me underneath his monster brother. Naturally they would always 'pipe up' from midnight onwards (as kids typically do), just as I had managed to find a position comfortable enough to grab my nightly 2hrs cat nap! It was hellish, but tbh I never minded so long as they remained inside. One day, when they are older I will exact my revenge................:)

JJ - you do make me smile with your bed rest updates, thanks for that :) You sound thoroughly pampered, and deservedly so. 

I so admire your positivity sweet, not easy when faced with pregnancy complications. Still, as with many ladies before you I have every faith all will be well in the end, and you will look back on this experience as 'character building' and 'good for the soul' - and other such things we all tell ourselves to make life's hiccups bearable lol. My thoughts are with you every step of the way xxx

Liven - you are hitting a point where many women in your position feel down hun. The raw fear has passed and you are supposed to feel relieved and relaxed - you can almost hear other people thinking 'get over this now, you're home and dry' but you don't feel it. I remember saying at 24wks, if I could just make 28wks I'll be happy. Then of course at 28wks I said, 'please let me get to 30wks, babies do so much better then'. This for me went on each fortnight and I still wasn't happy until I hit 37wks ( the first moment I truly relaxed), and I was due to deliver the twins a week later at 38wks!! 

Bed rest and isolation is a necessary evil, and one which screws with your mind. You daren't not do it, but it isn't 'normal' to shut yourself away from civilisation. This coupled with the fear and intense emotions of the previous few months are a huge strain. Remember tho Hun that you have already done an amazing thing for this baby, and in just a few weeks you will begin to relax (albeit slowly) and steadily allow yourself to get excited for the big day :) 

I only began to buy things for the twins at 30wks not because I was happy for them to be born at 30, but because I really started to believe there was a chance I actually might get to term at that point. You will too darlin', and you can begin to move forward and get excited :hugs:

Hope I didn't miss anyone. Love and good night to you all :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Jimmyjam- we ll both make it there hun even if it means losing all muscle tone and living like hermits for the next 2-3-4 months!! night times are always harder but even at our greatest chances it is only another 127 night to go...not that bad for a baby right?nite nite xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Thank you Lizzie, thanks Christiana. It helps. xxx


----------



## chistiana

thanks LIZZIE cant wait for when my girl starts karate kicking me!


----------



## lizziedripping

JJ Hun, I must have been typing the above message whilst you were typing yours - the upshot is it looks as though I am saying your recent message (in which you express despair and sadness) makes me smile!!!!! So sorry darlin' completely unintentional - I was of course referring to your msgs posted earlier in the day :hugs:

Needless to say, in response to your latest message - you are not a bad person, and absolutely do not deserve any of the pain you have endured. Pregnancy and child birth is a hugely complex affair, so complex in fact that it is a marvel to me that anyone ever gets pregnant, or has a healthy baby at all!! IC alone is such a burden, and one which leaves you feeling helpless beyond measure. 

You're probably feeling blue tonight because you are overwhelmed by the responsibility of it all, and the constant undermining of your previously unshakeable confidence in yourself and those around you. It's totally understandable, and a real test of your resolve now more than ever. 

You strike me as a supremely confident woman in your previous life JJ, and one who has been set adrift by the events of the last few years. You have slogged away at these challenges as everyone probably expected you would, but it must have left you and Dh emotionally and physically exhausted :( There is little wonder that you have these moments of despair - I am amazed you haven't had many more.

I can't answer why bad things happen to good people hun, only that sadly they do. All I can do, along with everyone else here is to lend a supporting hand through the tough times, and try to help you make it safely to the other side :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

@heychicke: congrats!!!! What a big baby! He must be so beautiful!

@Lizzie: I cannot believe my luck sometimes for coming across you. I have so many worries(cerclage,preemie,twins.,,) and I can turn to you each time for everything, because you are not just a Guru but also so compassionate. It hasn't really dawned on me yet that I could give birth to twins successfully, but if things positively progress and if I make it that far to believe it, will be turning to you for all twin related questions. 

@Liven: I think everyone understands the unreal feeling at 28 weeks and the anxiety. I have been there only once before, when I was that innocent, ignorant, even idiotic first time pregnant woman. I cannot even imagine how'd I feel if I ever (please god), get there again. Now am a totally different woman from last time. Bereaved mom, more wiser, more sick but also more prepared. Not to mention, more crazy.

@LR: congrats for cerclage removal. This calls for celebration!

@JJ: I understand what you are going through, with regards to your other half. My dh is the kindest person on earth and he is been put through so many things. Loss of our much wanted son, and now this high risk pregnancy. I can see how hard it is for him, you know since he doesn't know first hand whats happening physically becoz am carrying the babies, but he is so so anxious. He is too frail to take another heartbreaking loss or losses. How I wish the end is much different this time and we get our much deserved babies finally.

@Christiana: Am almost 5 weeks behind you and JJ. You will have fun when baby girl starts kicking :)


----------



## jennwitt

JimmyJam and other friends - just reading through some recent posts and wanted to say HI! I found out last April 1st that I was pg for the FIRST time ever, after 4 unsuccessful IVF's (and I turned 40 4 days earlier ;-)).....My cervix started shortening around week 20, I had 3 episodes of major bleeding at 19, 21 and 23, then at 24.2, I went into the hospital for 8 weeks.....because of the encouragement on here, I refused walks around the floor, or "therapeutic" swimming in the pool...I just layed there and drank tons of water! I was released at 32 weeks and layed on the couch at home until my water broke at 37.1 and baby Luke came at 8lbs, 11oz!! They had decided not to do a stitch at 24 weeks, so I was extra careful trying to keep him in.....Just wanted to send a shout of encouragement to JJ and everyone - it is absoutely worth every second of worry, fret, crap, bedrest.....it's no fun at all while you're going through it, but it is pure joy to do everything you can for a healthy baby! Best wishes and love to everyone xoxo


----------



## book.fish2011

Jennwitt: congrats on your baby boy. Your story is inspirational. 

Lizzie: I need to ask this to you again today. I think you told me with your twins after the cerclage you spotted for about a week? Can you tell me what was the nature of spotting? (I hope you remember, it's been a long time correct?)

Sadly, am starting to worry a bit because tomorrow is exactly one week since the cerclage and I still see blood. Let me explain (pls pls excuse dears ,it's all TMI). 

There is no blood when I simply lie down or I have even tried standing up in restroom and wiping down there with tissue. However, when I've passed urine, wash and then wipe down there, I see some blood on the toilet paper. Blood seems to be mixed with water and appears to be dilute. It's still red blood that's looking diluted. It isn't brown blood. 

Some traces of this appear on the panty and next time I see the blood is only when I go to pee again. 

JJ and Christiana, pls, help with your input too.

I messaged my doctor yesterday and she thinks it's normal. Do you think I should just go to the hospital for a check up?


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey Lizzie,

Don't worry I figured our posts had crossed paths. I'm so up & down at the moment, it's probably hard to keep track! Being back on the progesterone can't help ...

Thank you for your kind & thoughtful words, you have so much insight. Thing is - what makes all this crap even tougher - is that it's not my first dose of reality. I don't really feel like my character needs any more building work! My mum died from cancer after a vicious 7-year battle when I was 15 & my childhood can hardly have been described as idyllic. Divorce, death, a wicked stepmother! As a result I've always vowed to make the most of what I've got & not to be a victim but, despite my various professional successes all I've ever really wanted is my own family ... Something which has always felt just without my grasp. The last three years have tested me to beyond what I've thought capable, to the point where I've said it has been even worse than losing my mum. And it feels like the biggest test of all is upon me now. I just hope I have as much fortitude as you all appear to have when facing your own challenges ... I just have to dig deep again. 

I derive immense inspiration and strenth from this site, you are a bunch of strong, amazing ladies. I am really glad I've found it. And it's all relative. My life is a breeze compared to that of a child living in Sudan, I know that. It's just tough when you're in it. 

Jenn your story is motivational and so similar to my own. You must've been through hell, but you got your prize in the end. Congratulations to you, your treasure must be all the sweeter for the misery you've endured. Thank you for sharing. I only hope my own story has a happy ending too ...

Bookfish - I think every woman is different & if you're still having some spotting that may just be because it's individual to you. No set of symptoms are identical and I think it's encouraging that your doctor seems to think everything's okay. Having said that, I also believe in female intuition & if you really think something's up then you should defo get it checked out. If only for yor own peace of mind hon. This is just too important. 

I have a fluffy black & white cat called Pyjama, she was a present from Matt on our first wedding anniversary. She is a little ray of capricious sunshine & she's yowling at me now for some attention. I think she believes we are just here to cater to her every need & sometimes I think she's probably right .. Having been childless for so long we project all that excess love & affection onto her. Suffice to say she is SPOILT. And in true indulgent parent manner I am now going to go & indulge her further ...

Have a great day girls (it's minus six in London)!

JimmyJam xx


----------



## lizziedripping

JJ - there is always someone worse off than ourselves, even for the child in Sudan - that doesn't make our own private hell any easier to bear :hugs: You have encountered unbelievable sadness in your life, but have come through it with such courage and dignity. Total respect to you and Dh for that :hugs: xxx

P.S - the 'spoilt kitty' scenario is one I can relate to lol. Mine was called Poppy - a cantankerous old puss we nicknamed 'Edna' after my equally cantankerous old aunt ;) She was our child too before the kids. Would love another cat but Dh says no. He's probably right. Loving the name Pyjama btw :) xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Thanks Lizzie. Edna is such a great nickname! Pj has been such a comfort. 

Have a good day hon xx


----------



## LaRockera

I just wanted to say to Jimmy, and to all the other ladies here with a cerclage, that it does work. It's inserted there to hold the pressure of a baby, the fluid (much or little), the placenta, it's thick and strong and it has a huge success rate. There are ladies with IC that managed to hold onto with full bed rest (Calypso is one of them) and now have wonderful, beautiful babies.:cloud9: 

And please, please don't feel guilty about being human. If there was one thing I couldn't cope with, that was the stress. This is why I congratulated Lizzie, I admire her strength and courage. We worried so much over this baby that both DH and I now feel KO, and I don't think we'll think about a second baby (although we want another one eventually) for 2-3 years. I need a break, I need to breathe- but most of all, I need my little girl to get here safe and sound.

Thank you so much everyone for your congratulations and kind words- and Lizzie, I only tried to be what you, Helen and the rest of the ladies were to me when I first joined. It's the least I can do.


----------



## kateqpr

Hello everyone. Happy Saturday !( so beautiful, sunny and totally freezing today outside. I'm home with a log fire, so am just enjoying the view!)

There are so many people on here now i want to talk to, but i can't keep track of everyone, especially as i can't go back to the previous page to reread your posts! So apologies if i miss anything or anyone out, as i am a dunce about some things and feeling particularly dense today..

Heychickie - huge congratulations on your extra helping of baby! At last, someone else reaches the finishing line and is a happy mummy. Well done you..

Liven - Its so normal to feel depressed, especially when you've spent so long in pregnancy exile. When i reached 28 weeks (which had always felt like a massive milestone) i kind of felt an anti climax, as i just though ' no, i want to be 30 weeks' - the goal posts had moved and 28 suddenly didn't seem enough. And i just felt exhausted by it all, knowing i still had a way to go. But you're so nearly there, and those feelings will go, and be replaced by excitement the closer you get to your due date. I promise. 

LaRockera - how is home? Hope you're feeling chilled and nesting nicely. And so exited about your stitch removal. Let me know how it goes - i'm starting to get slightly obsessed about mine now too...

Christiana - you sound nice and positive at the moment. Keep it up! 

Bookfish - i'd say the spotting is normal, especially as it seems to be only when you wipe. But if it gets any worse, then i'd go see your doctors. I was told it took around a week to ten days for bleeding to stop, but that it was only really a problem if i felt it was getting heavier, rather than lighter. So just go with your instinct. It's almost certainly normal, but i say if you're still worrying about it, then sometimes having a check up can just ease you mind, and who needs to worry needlessly when they're on bed rest?! 

JimmyJam - oh my love. I so so hear where you're coming from. Life can seem so shitty sometimes - there is no rhyme or reason behind the things that happen to us, we just have to smile and try and deal with it the best we can. You're doing brilliantly - 23 weeks this Wednesday. Yay! So close to viability, so just keep doing what you're doing. And i had a sneaky hair appointment when i hit 28 weeks, as the greys were just making me look like my grandma (and she's been dead for 20 years...). I'm planning a pedicure this week. I reckon a treat a week, as a reward, and home beauticians can be your own special God send. 

Its so normal that you will feel massive highs and lows. I would swing from sobbing, heaving tears one morning, little Miss Perky Pants the next. My husband found my bed rest schizophrenia quite difficult, but managed to bite his tongue a lot and be just sympathetic. I just remember feeling so trapped and alone - on a rollercoaster that only i was on, and terrified of how it would end. I just knew that what ever happened, it was me and my body and mind that would have to physically cope with it, and that scared the crap out of me. I think you just have to go with it, and be honest with those around you, even if you might start to feel like a broken record. And tell your doctors on Wednesday that you're finding it mentally torturous - they are very sympathetic and know that it is so so normal to find it this hard. 

But try and think of the positives - you're very nearly 24 weeks, hopefully you can get the steroid shots (so you can feel a bit more confident in your baby's development) and then you really feel like you're making real progress. You ARE pregnant, and already a mum to your little one. Your fluid levels hadn't increased last week, so that is GREAT. Plus with bed rest, it's very likely you'll see that your cervix will either have grown, or will have stayed stable when you're next scanned. Your stitch is working, and it's unusual for them NOT to work (and that is usually when they were placed as emergencies when you would already have dilated). You have the odds on your side, even though its scary to believe that. I found my coping mechanism seemed to be 'assume the worst'. That way i felt i could protect myself emotionally. In fact i still can't believe that I may actually have a baby after all this. It's self preservation. 

Try not to worry about Matt. That will do you no good, as you have enough to worry about without extending it to how he is too. He will be fine. Encourage him to have a few nights out on his own (good he went out last night) as it will allow him to talk to his friends about it if he needs to. 

But remember, this isn't forever. Life is long, and this time of stress is short in comparison, and in six weeks time you'll both feel a bit more relieved and back to normal. It's what marriage is all about - carrying the other person when they need it. And i'm sure you will do the same for him in the future. 

Okay, my news.... Nothing exciting. Had my hospital day on Thursday. All fine. No more FFN tests as i'm now over 30 weeks. My stitch will come out in SIX WEEKS TIME!! I can't believe it. IN fact last night i had major pregnancy insomnia, lying in bed at 4am thinking about my last stitch removal, flash backs of childbirth...It's all starting to feel just a little bit more real. And yesterday me and Andy had a little trip out to Richmond Cinema. A nice matinee, two tubs of popcorn, plus a bit of fresh air. I felt almost normal (although i now officially waddle, so am a bit slow to move). I am just tired all the time again now, and hoping for a nice long nap tomorrow as it is Poppy's day at my mums. 

Have a good weekend everyone. You'll all doing brilliantly. You may not feel it, but you are. Stay strong....

XX


----------



## HelenGee

Jj and Lizzie - we have 2 "substitute children) cats, from a rescue centre. Stella, an all black, clumsy cat, named after Stella Rimmington, but she's really more akin to having drunk 5 cans of Stella, and Maggie, a tiny black and white cat, who rules the roost, think Maggie Thatcher! They were my bed pals when on bed rest, I enjoyed indulging them as they appreciated me being stationary for more than 5 minutes.

Before Oliver they were spoilt, now they are very contented indeed as they have a choice of beds to sleep on!

JJ- bed rest, ivf and the uncertainty of child-bearing can be the most unimaginable strain and test of a person. Buckling a little under that strain isn't weakness, you draw strength from different sources and just keep going. Being able to express that anxiety really does help, it allows you to get it out of your system temporarily. You really are an inspiration to have come through so much, and it is downright shitty to have these further complications. It is truly unfair and it is hard to not let it affect you. Sending you lots of love and positive thoughts x


----------



## HelenGee

Sorry for all the typos am on my phone :/


----------



## LaRockera

Kate - you've written a huge post but what about your updates? How are you, babe? I'm excited to be here and be watched by my doctor and everything, but I miss my UK home already... Greece is constantly on international news under no flattering lights, and then it's just strikes, strikes, strikes, and coffee shops full of smokers. :( I miss my home and my working space and my nice little town, but I'd do anything for my bubba, and I'm sure once she's here I'll be too busy to feel nostalgic.

x


----------



## chistiana

Hey Kate, ow i m so jealous of your days out....i think i ll be in until june....but keeping it strong....there is one thing though i said to dh yesterday...he was saying we should go on a nice holiday trip in august so i looked at him in the eyes and said " august we re going on holidays, where I want, how I want it and with whomever I want!!, You get no saying AT ALL! I ll be locked in for 6 months by then, i want NO OBJECTIONS!!!" So at least i have that (obviously as well as the birth of my daughter!!) to look forward to!!! Six weeks will go by in no time..yayayyayayayay for you!!!! 

Larockera- i felt the exact same way when i returned home after 8 years in the uk...the fact that if you go out lets say to the movies or for a coffee on your own people stare as if you are some mad lady pissed (and still pisses) me off! But it does get easier and you re right, once bubba is here you wont notice any of this! It's a good thing we re not far from summer/spring time because the smoking thing really bothers me too!

Bookfish- Hun, am going to go by what everyone else said...just for your own sake call your doc! But just as what was my experience i found that watery discharge is very normal (that's why i thought i was leaking!). As for the spotting...are you or were you taking any anti-blood clotting medication? I was on baby aspirin and before the procedure the doc had me stop it 2 weeks in advance. With that said, even if you are it doesnt mean anything, it might just explain why it's taking a little longer than expected (although i dont think a week is too long). Plus every time i called my doc to tell him i still had some spotting or discharge or whatever he'd say " if you re not getting heavy bleeding, many painful contractions or being soaking wet constantly, you re ok". Lots of hugs your way!xx

Afm- i ve no major updates just an off topic rant and question for all those with toddlers... my ds is almost 21 months old and he learned how to jump out of his crib last night. So today we put him on a regular bed...dear god...how do you do it???? He was crying and coming after us everytime we tried leaving the room (he usually sleeps as soon as we say goodnight). I am soooooo scared for tonight!!!


----------



## kateqpr

Christiana - I hear you on the cot escapee episodes. Poppy is nearly three and we still get the odd mid night visit from her. We ended up putting a stair gate on her door. We rarely closed it but told her we would if she didn't stay in bed. 

I'm no expert but with Poppy we just repeatedly put her back in bed, saying very clearly we stay in bed until morning. Eventually we wouldn't even talk to her when putting her back. Just kept very quiet and boring. Eventually the stair gate would be closed ( after lots of warnings). Shed cry for a few mins but invariably by that point would be so tired she'd fall asleep. After three nights of locking the gate she stopped getting out of bed. Now she's fine and more than happy going to asleep on her own. 

Like I said, we do still get a little night time visitor but it's now usually for a reason. Either she's not feeling well, or of I've had a overnight in hospital, she then feels unsettled and starts to get up in the night to check where I am, bless her. 

Like most things, it's a phase that will pass. Just a bit disconcerting having your small person appearing from nowhere when you're used to them being confined to their cot!! Xx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks Kate! I ve asked my hd to do the same thing (everytime he gets up just walk him back to his bed, no matter how many times that might be) but i m afraid the little man just does whatever he wants with daddy! When i was on my feet he d wake up in the middle of the night crying out fro milk or hugs or whatever and i d just go in say i m here for you but i m tired go to sleep and i d leave the room. He d fall asleep in no time. Ever since i m on bed rest he wakes up and cries and somehow persuades dh to tall him 1-2 bedtime stories! There's been endless fights about this but he just cant handle lo crying and begging (the little bugger has his ways... when it comes to daddy he uses sweet words and things like "daddyyyyyy i m afraid" that probably wouldnt work with me!!) Anyways, i gone on long enough with this off topic issue, thanks again kate, i hope you dont mind if I pm you with further Q's on this!


----------



## heychickie

Hi all, little man is doing well - his name is Jackson Alexander, DH picked it out. We're getting the hang of breastfeeding, and plan to go home on Monday. I can't attach here directly at the moment (not until on a real computer at home, only brought the iPad) but if you look at my blog, I have a few pictures posted there of him.

www.findingjoyafter.com

Last night was rough, but today shows promise that it will be easier (more success with attempting to feed, I am cleared to get up on my own now, where DH had to do all diapers and hand him to me yesterday).


----------



## HelenGee

Heychickie- love the name, it all sounds great. Sooo happy for you.

Christiana - I totally understand the toddler bedtime issues, we seem to breed insomniac childreen. We had a stair gate on Oliver's bedroom, but didn't always close it, just said that we would. If we did close it, he'd get up and stand at the gate, singing "mummy and Daddy, Daddy and Mummy!" if he knew it was open, he'd sometimes get up, but only really if he was ill or had had a bad dream. Things got worse on bedrest, he literally wanted to lie on me in my bed, he hated it if I'd been kept in overnight at hospital and used to cuddle up to me to the point I'd be in a hot sweat! Some nights he just stayed next to me in my bed, he felt so lost and I missed him to as I wasn't taking care of him during the day, so I cut him some slack. Funnily enough, the first night home with Bella, he insisted on staying up with me whilst I fed her and changed her as he wanted to help. He was so exhausted he fell asleep across my lap, but I didn't want to push him away, I wanted him to see that it really wasn't that exciting. He didn't bother getting up in the night again! Good luck x:hugs:


----------



## heychickie

We have another page up with more pics, too. 

https://babymarple2012.shutterfly.com/


----------



## chistiana

Helen, thank you so much for your comforting words! It seems that Nicola's sleep has deteriorated ever since i went on bed rest too (but i blame it on my dh!!) He is allowed to come to bed with us after 6 am and when he does he usually sleeps ON my head (drooling all over me!). As expected last night was hell! he first rolled over and fell off the bed (poor thing didnt wake up though) but then woke up at 2am and put up a great fight until 4 am. I cant persuade my dh to put a stair gate or to not read him stories and staff so he ended up sleeping next to him (dh on the floor and lo on the bed). I am mortified for tonight! Anyway, thanks again, i will try to drill my way into a gate for his room and i guess i m happy we did this way before natalia is here! Ps: oooowwww how sweet of your little boy to stay up with you the first night...oowww bless!!!

Heychickie- Your boy is gorgeous!!Once again, well done!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi all :) Heychickie, bubs is gorgeous, well done mama!! Don't fret at how tough those early few weeks are hun, it does get easier. There is the section recovery, establishing bf and utter exhaustion to adjust to, but it does come together slowly over time. You'll find that once your milk comes in, sore nipple and screaming, hungry baby issues are resolved and everyone settles into life with a newborn. I found that with larger babies, hunger was much more of a problem whilst waiting for the milk supply to kick in - they are just so hungry and demanding.

The colostrum is supposed to be adequate, but I never found this to be the case, and after the first 24hrs my babies were demanding a feed every 20mins. It comes at the point where you begin to feel the real exhaustion creep in. Try holding out until the supply is in -( within 3/4 days after a section), then it really does get better. It is tempting before this to relent and give a bottle, but persevere if you can - within the week everything will settle down :hugs:

Christiana, sorryto hear you're having sleep issues with lo. My older kids thankfully remained in their cots until they were 3, so I never really had to tackle ordinary beds until they were older and much more easily reasoned with. The twins are almost 22mths, and as yet haven't attempted to climb out of their cots. I suspect one of them might within the next 6mths tho - he is much more precocious than any of the others have ever been.

The other ladies gave excellent advice, and it really is just a case of being firm, minimising night time attention and repeating the same 'bed time message' over and over. The younger the child, potentially the easier it is to instill good sleeping habits, and your lo sounds quite advanced for his age, so probably understands far more than you realise. Use this fact to get home the message that his bedroom is a place for sleep, and bed time is not play time.

Keep it simple, and try not to confuse him with mixed messages (I realise of course hun, that you are trying to do this, but Dh is not working with you). Tell dh that toddlers actually want and need sleep, and look to their parents for how to settle themselves and sleep soundly all night - it might make him realise that he is actually helping his son by being firm, and that he is not the 'bad guy' for ignoring his cries. Maybe appealing to him in this way would help?

You lo is crying because he is tired and doesn't know how to re settle himself - he looks to you for help. Once he is going through the night, he will feel better and look forward to his bed time - sleep breeds sleep, so if you can crack it you'll all be having a better quality bed times :)

It is early days for you with the transition to a big bed hun, and lo is still young so give it a few nights of perseverance. Return him to bed with a firm, 'sleepy time' message, close the gate and the door - leaving it ajar a tiny bit so you can still hear him. Good luck, and let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## chistiana

Lizzie thank you so much! It s comforting to know i dont sound like a crazy bitch (excuse language) for not surrendering to his cries...my dh often says i m completely unsensitive when it come to lo crying but i m doing it for his own good...if he learns to sleep he ll be a happy toddler during the day and night if not he s exhausted all day and even more nervous at night. Anyway i ll sit down with dh tonight to try to discuss a plan cause last night all we did was fight about who was right or wrong. Hopefully we ll agree on something and stick to it!thank you again so much for the advice, knowledge comes with experience when it comes to these things!


----------



## JimmyJam

Ladies thank you, all of you, for being amazing. It really, really does help. You are so generous & kind with yr support & advice. 

Lovely, Lovely Kate, thank you so much for your comments. You have articulated so much of how I feel. I read how strong everyone on here has been/are being & I marvel. I've always thought I was a tough cookie but sometimes I doubt my ablity to show the same fortitude. 

You 'have no news'?!!! Six weeks, Kate!!! Six weeks!!! And a trip to the cinema! It's a milestone. Well done you & here's to an easy ride from here on in. 

Helen - Your comments re: yr cats made me chuckle. Pyjama had a spat this morning & decided to bite my head! When the world is against you & all that ... I've been looking back at the earlier posts on this thread & all the jokes about the cervix being a dirty word made me laugh. Next time I suffer from road rage I shall shake my fist & shout 'cervix' at the person who carves me up (for those of you who want a laugh I think it's about page 34) ... Thanks to you too for yr kind comments, I 'm feeling pretty crap to be honest & yr support goes a long way. 

Those of you dealing with this with smalll children, I salute you. It's tough enough just being responsible for me ... I can't join in your chat but I admire you all nonetheless. 

LaRock are you giving birth in Greece?

I have put a deckchair up in the kitchen! It is a good angle to tilt the pelvis but also stay upright. I am permanently worried my position isn't good enough for my crappy, failing cervix. But it is very light in here so I can sit & gaze out the french doors at the grey ... Also my MIL noticed I was struggling to find something to wear & made a trip to Sweaty Betty to buy me some cosy lounging pants. She took our joint card so I felt justified in asking for a couple of pairs! I think I deserve a treat. 

I have a second pregnancy pillow coming too so I can keep one upstairs & one down rather than asking for it to be carried to & fro for me ... Woooo last of the big spenders!

22 weeks today (or 22 & 1/2 if you go by my LMP). Baby's really packing a punch now. The weeks ahead look looong & hard. 

Love to all. Around the globe. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## chistiana

Hey jimmyjam!even though you say you feel crapy you dont sound like it and this is good,you re putting up a good fight to lift your spirits!!ow you re so lucky to have such a nice mil...my mil is nice but if i dared asked her to go buy anything for me to wear she d either a) try to mend my normal clothes and make a huge mess or b)buy something my great great great grandmother would wear!!!
Anyway nothing new here either just wanted to say hi to my fellow bed rester!!!!


----------



## JimmyJam

Ah thanks Christiana! Yes I m sooo lucky, Rosie & I are really close & she's a lovely person. She's got a very young attitude & we're actually great friends. I can tell her most things. Makes up a bit for not having my own mum around. 

How are you getting on hon, have the cramps subsided? I'm feeling the baby move more - though not all the time. It dances when I have a Berocca Vit C drink & sometimes quite shocks me with the force of it. 

How're you getting on with bed rest Christiana? Although I've not been put on it officially I kind of got the impression they want me to do as little as possible, which is what I'm trying to do. But I find it really hard not to sit up sometimes & am desperate to walk around a bit. I woke up in tears in the middle of the night because I was in so much discomfort - my lower back really hurts, I have numb legs & tingling arms! During my IVF journey I had intramuscular progesterone shots in my butt which really hurt & which have affected my bum & thigh muscles so I can still feel the effect now. I also tested positive for something called MTHFR which means I'm more at risk of DVT & I'm just not quite sure how to strike the balance btw my own wellbeing & the baby's welfare :-( I can deal with the boredom, it's the physical thing I'm finding tough ..

Matt's been amazing, he's hurting I can tell. He & his family all went out for dinner locally last night & left me with pizza & a pal & he warned everyone that this is all really quite serious & might not necc have a positive outcome. That's a big deal b/c he & his family are very un-melodramatic (not like me, drama queen). He said he told them that if the outcome is unfavourable it wil be 'armageddon' after everything we've been through - and he cried last night too :-(

Ah well. Two weeks and viable babe. Lizzie's little girl was born at four weeks & she's a healthy wee thing. 

You have a lovely evening. 

Lol JJ x


----------



## LaRockera

*Heychickie *- hon, he's GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS!Well done, sweetie! :happydance::hugs:

*Jimmy *- Yes, I am giving birth in Greece, and staying here for a while. As for you, I think you're doing just brilliant. Well done. Viability in a week and a half, hon. I will go by before you know it. And after viability, the weeks fly by. Please believe you'll make it, the stitch is there to last, it is not the normal type of stitches you get when you hit your head, babes. It's thick and very, very strong, designed to hold all this weight. Even if you funnel to it, it will still hold. That's why the put it there for.:thumbup:

*Christiana*- are you on bedrest, hon? Hopefully we'll be able to meet at some point in Athens. :flower:

Lots and lots of love to everyone.:kiss:


----------



## JimmyJam

Thanks LaRock. Have been reading histoical posts earlier in the thread & caught some of your history too. I want to know: have you started shopping for baby clothes yet?!!! I so wish I were in your shoes, you have come so far ...

Btw - plse can anyone explain to m if there's a difference btw funnelling & dilation, or if they're the same thing? Last week my cervical length had shortened to 18 with .6 above the stitch & my maternity notes read funnelling '7 x 10'. I don't know what this means & am now super-worried about an increased risk of infection. 

Also - I'm not doing anything but I'm not horizontal ALL the time & I am petrified I'm not doing enough ...

I hate this. Hate, Hate, Hate ....


----------



## chistiana

Larockera- yes, i am on bed rest since 12w4d! Would love to meet up sometime in athens but i m pretty sure by the time i m allowed on my feet again you will have your beautiful daughter! Ever so, if you ever fancy getting out for a bit after your lo is here (or hopefully before if i ever get the ok to go out!) i d love to meet up! Where about are you in athens?

JimmyJam- no more cramps for me i guess but i do get very odd sharp pains but i think this is my baby shoving her legs or bum or something in weird spots! Now to be honest about the bed rest...for the first 5-6 weeks of bed rest i was completely horizontal and only got up to go to the loo. It was painful to say the least, everything seem to hurt. The last 3 weeks i ve cut myself some slack and i just half lay half sit on the sofa, get up to get snacks and i ve even dared sit in the lo's room to sort of play with him (there is always someone else of course with me). I think it is kind of impossible to stay completely horizontal for a very long period of time but of course if i was told to do that i would. But my doc just said stay in bed or sofa, dont go out and dont pick lo up. So...i too am just taking it as easy as possible in the house! Good thing i dont go out with all this s...t happening in Athens! I think once we re past our v day we ll be a little more relaxed (btw LAROCKERA why on earth is v day at 27 weeks in greece and at 24 in the uk???NOT FAIR). Ok i ve written an essay here..at least we can entertain each other on bed rest!x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey everyone :) 

Christiana - stay strong treasure, you are absolutely doing the right thing for everyone in being strict with lo. You have a new baby coming and it's crucial that you get this sorted before then so that you at least get some opportunity for rest in and among the night feeds. As you say, it's important for lo to get his rest too - it makes such a difference to day time behaviour. Stick to the plan hun, and try not to waiver ;) it will be hard for no more than a few nights - then you'll have a life time of good sleep from your lo :hugs:

JJ - funnelling is dilation but only at the top part of your cervix - in crude terms it look like the letter Y. In labour under the influence of strong contractions the cervix begins to thin out and efface, then funnels from the top down until it is dilated top to bottom. It then dilates further until it is fully dilated at 10cms.

An incompetent cervix does not generally dilate past 3cms because it cannot open further Without contractions. It literally opens only because of baby weight and pressure. This is why you have a stitch to prevent that from happening. You have funnelled, and opened at the very top, but assuming that you previously had around 1cm of closed cervix above the stitch, and now have .6 left above, then you haven't funneled by much. Your cervix is very unlikely to dilate through the stitch, but is likely to funnel to it. This is normal for women like us JJ and to be expected. On the very rare occasion when a stitch fails and a cervix dilates throu it, it only does so with contractions ptl. At 22wks with a stable, stitched cervix, this is looking extremely unlikely for you hun :)

My prediction is that you will now funnel to the stitch - probably by the next tvu, and it will remain that way for several weeks. It is also possible that the funnelling stays the same or closes up again - both possible scenarios that I've seen happen more than once. 

As regards infection, while ever you have a decent length of closed cervix and a stitch, the chance of infection is remote, especially now that you are a couple of weeks from the op. Infection usually tracks 'north' once the cervix has dilated and membranes are bulging, by which time labour has usually been triggered anyway. You have an intact mucus plug which is unaffected by the stitch or funneling and acts as a very efficient sterile barrier.

Hope that helps allay at least some of your fears for now hun. As for the rest of us seeming calm and strong despite our experiences, I can say with absolute certainty that we have ALL been where you are, and felt equal amounts of fear, anxiety and terror. I have met hundreds of women now who all say exactly the same things at exactly the same gestation, and the reason I can relate to them is because I too felt equally wretched and can sympathise wholeheartedly. 

I would routinely sit and cry each evening from 21 to 27wks, absolutely convinced the boys wouldn't make 28wks. I used to envy women who had made the third trimester, it seemed like some distant dream that would never happen to me. I was a wreck. Despite all that I know and have experienced, I also know that if and when we are blessed with another pregnancy, I will be as terrified again. I carried the heaviest weight of any IC woman I have yet come across safely to 38wks, yet I will still have huge doubts about my ability to carry one baby again, if it ever comes to it. 

The brief pregnancy I had last year showed me again how vulnerable I could be, when at only 8wks I was lying awake at night (literally), fretting about how I would ever make 30wks with a knackered cervix, a stitch and twins to look after. My new worry for that pregnancy was that I had only carried the twins less than a year previously and my body couldn't surely do it all again so soon. I imagined preterm labour, prom and scar rupture (if I did make full term that is). Of course what I never saw coming was miscarriage - how ironic. 

You see JJ, you don't have the monopoly on worry darlin'. Please make sure to read back through this thread fully - we have ALL been there. The women who seem confident now are those who have made 30wks and beyond and have taken their huge sigh of relief (me included). We may seem strong and calm after the event, but trust me, none of us have forgotten what those early weeks were like. It is why we are so willing and able to help and support those like you who are going through it now :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks LIZZIE. I actually "locked" (well not literally but threatened through gridded teeth that if he dared make a step towards lo's bedroom it would be wwI again!) dh in the living room tonight and i must have dragged (since i cant pick up) lo back to his bed literally about 15 times! He was screaming and kicking and even tried sweet talking to me but in the end he surrendered and fell asleep. Now i have to make sure same thing happens if/when he wakes up in the night!


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for update C, glad to hear lo relented and gave in to sleep eventually. He so needs you to guide him firmly but gently in this way - he'll thank you for it in the long run, and so will your husband when he has a happy, well slept little boy. :hugs:

JJ - sorry Hun, remembered that you'd asked about the 7x10 in your notes. I can only assume they mean 7x10 mms which would denote the length and width of the funneling. This would be about right for a slightly funneled cervix which is .6mm shy of the stitch :) x


----------



## JimmyJam

Jesus Lizzie you're amazing. Thank you - again - for your endless support & advice, you are one special person. 

I am so sorry to hear you m/c last year, after everything else you have been through & I dearly hope that you get the good news you want very soon. Because you bloody deserve it. 

When things are shitty it's comforting to know that there are people who are as generous as you out there. 

Much love xx


----------



## book.fish2011

Hope everyone is doing fine. I didn't have a chance to login yesterday, so missed all the news. Need to go back and check the posts.

The update from my side is, Sunday morning I discovered pain in the vaginal area due to few pimples on the vaginal lips. It was getting worse with the day. The spotting still continued and I couldnt resist the urge to explore my vagina , with just a small finger tip, which I hadn't done since the cerclage. I felt I touched something solid and bloody, not deep inside the vagina but close to the opening. This scared the hell out of me. Was this the stitch that had slid down? Could my membranes bulging into vagina? I called the doc immediately and she asked me to come in. 

Doc thought What I touched was the tail end of the stitch. She examined and found a nasty blood clot. It was the size of my thumb( am small, just 5 foot and 100 pounds), and she removed it. This was the source of spotting. She checked the cervix and babies abdominally and confirmed all were fine. Sigh of relief. There's been no spotting since then.

The pimple and swelling in the vaginal lips is thrush. She asked me to apply some cream there and also take canister pessaries. I was down with fever and severe headache when I returned from the hospital. Had to throw up few times as well. Feeling slightly better today but the pain down there continues. 

Am a walking shop of all infections. UTI, thrush.. You name it. Am really worried about the cerclage and the babies. Doc ordered infection testing for UTI and vaginal swab again yesterday , let's see how that comes out. Btw I just finished my second set of antibiotic course for UTI on last Saturday. Don't know what I'll do if the UTI is still not resolved.


----------



## chistiana

Oooowwww bookfish....i m so sorry..all shity things seem to happen simultaneously.good thing though is you found the source of spotting and now other than that nasty thrush everything is ok, especially the babies. Good mummy intuition btw! Anyway i hope the seab results come aback clean tomorrow but even if they dont, dont worry pg women go though so many infections your doc will know what to prescribe. I m doing a seab tomorrow too and have already taken 2 courses of antibiotics but i guess what will be will be!good luck hun, let us know how it goes, i hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## book.fish2011

Thanks Christiana for the kind words. Even am surprised by the problems thrown at me one after another. Yes, the important thing is babies are okay, I hope this continues to be so, as this is my only hope, and at the moment the soul goal in my life.

Today the pimples on my vaginal lips burned like crazy once I applied the cream. I had to wipe out the cream with a tissue because I couldn't take the burning. Am guessing this could be because I used an antibacterial soap while washing today (yesterday I used just water). Am checking with doctor to see if I can apply some yogurt down there. Really, all these things are not fun.

How are things with you today?


----------



## lizziedripping

Am with you on the thrush suffering hun - although I'm not pregnant, I've been suffering with it on and off since Christmas, and it is miserable :( Hadnt had it for 10yrs prior to this!! Your symptoms are entirely indicative of thrush hun. It causes the most intense burning and itching I have ever had, and yes the cream does make it burn initially, but when that wears off it does relieve the symptoms.

After trying everything, including oral flucanazole, and canesten I resorted to drinking gallons of water over the weekend (a glass an hour), and it worked! the symptoms subsided over a few hours and left me as quickly as they had come - couldn't believe it. Try cutting down on bread, pasta and sweet stuff hun, drink lots of fresh water and keep applying the cream if you can stand it. I washed every few hours but only on the outside (douching encourages yeast overgrowth), changed my underwear, stuck to cotton pants and kept drinking. So far it has worked for me.

Blood clot sounds nasty, but totally harmless to babies and stitch. It's probably your body's reaction to having the stitch there - it's not 'normal' to have a foreign body like the stitch, and as with a splinter, your body will try to mount a response to it. Take care, and hope atleast knowing what was causing the bleeding has helped. 

Please resist poking around down there tho hun, not a good idea at the moment, and might only add to your thrush problems and can spread the infection from the outside in. xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

lizziedripping said:


> Am with you on the thrush suffering hun - although I'm not pregnant, I've been suffering with it on and off since Christmas, and it is miserable :( Hadnt had it for 10yrs prior to this!! Your symptoms are entirely indicative of thrush hun. It causes the most intense burning and itching I have ever had, and yes the cream does make it burn initially, but when that wears off it does relieve the symptoms.
> 
> After trying everything, including oral flucanazole, and canesten I resorted to drinking gallons of water over the weekend (a glass an hour), and it worked! the symptoms subsided over a few hours and left me as quickly as they had come - couldn't believe it. Try cutting down on bread, pasta and sweet stuff hun, drink lots of fresh water and keep applying the cream if you can stand it. I washed every few hours but only on the outside (douching encourages yeast overgrowth), changed my underwear, stuck to cotton pants and kept drinking. So far it has worked for me.
> 
> Blood clot sounds nasty, but totally harmless to babies and stitch. It's probably your body's reaction to having the stitch there - it's not 'normal' to have a foreign body like the stitch, and as with a splinter, your body will try to mount a response to it. Take care, and hope atleast knowing what was causing the bleeding has helped.
> 
> Please resist poking around down there tho hun, not a good idea at the moment, and might only add to your thrush problems and can spread the infection from the outside in. xxx

I started some intense washing since yesterday when I learned I have thrush, it's only making matters worse. I should take your suggestion to wash only on the outside. Yah, am too scared to poke inside the vagina anymore. In fact am skeptical of pushing in that canesten pessary. Do we push it all the way with cerclage?

I will follow your suggestions with regards to drinking water. I'm not much of a sweet eating person,so that's one less thing to worry about. I just hope the infections get resolved, cerclage stays put and babies will be fine always.

Thanks Lizzie , you are kind as always


----------



## JimmyJam

Bookfish hon am so sorry anout the thrush & the clot - sounds like your instincts were right. Lizzie is right though, don't try to wash the thrush away, just use canesten & drink loads of water. I'd aboid yoghurt down there too - You don't want any foreign bodies near that area. 

I have a query - not feeling right today. I feel a bit nauseous & I have gripey like pains just below my belly button. Not like period pains, more like a stomach bug. I've also got lower back pain but have had it for a while & wonder if it's due to my seated position. Not throbbing or coming & going. I just don't feel right & feel like I could be sick any minute. 

I am a bit concerned. Should I go & get checked out or give it a day or so? My nxt appt is Weds. 

Ta.


----------



## book.fish2011

Hi JJ, thanks. Is using yogurt down there safe during pregnancy with cerclage?

Am sorry you are not feeling well. Is it possible to give a call to your doc, just for some reassurance. You may be feeling a bit down that's all. But I know how hard is it for us to wait for the next appointment.


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey Bookfish. No, hon, I wouldn't use yoghurt down there. The stitch has introduced a foreign body into your system which any kind of bacteria can cling to and go on to develop into an infection. I wouldn't put your fingers or yoghurt or anything else inside your vagina, it's all too easy to introduce otherwise harmless bacteria which could develop into something nasty. I don't mean to scare you but infection is one of the risks associated with the stitch, because it can sometimes lead to preterm labour. You want to avoid introducing any bacteria down there if you can.

I have been given progesterone suppositories & have decided to insert them rectally rather than vaginally because I am so anxious about the threat of an infection. 

Your UTI is being treated right? That's great news. Has your doctor said it's safe fo use oral canesten capsules? That could be an alternative. If you have to insert them, make sure your hands are really clean. 

I know thrush is really uncomfortable, I had two episodes very early in my pregnancy, but I would err on the side of caution. 

I think a few pages back Lizzie introduced the subject of alternatives for treating it. Maybe there's a suggestion in there?

Poor you. I know how horrible it is to have multiple complaints, I am utterly fed up with it. 

If I deteriorate I will call my doctor. 

Take care sweetie. Theae are anxious times. I, for one, am going out of my mind!!!

Jj xx


----------



## lizziedripping

BF - over-washing strips your vagina of it's natural good bacteria, which in turn allows yeast over growth. When I say to wash frequently, I mean a couple of times a day to run a shower briefly over the outside and dry thoroughly afterwards (I have used a hairdryer on my bits - interesting look from dh whilst doing this btw lol). Don't let any air blow inside your vagina tho hun. Thrush is more common in pregnancy because the additional hormones also upset the natural balance down there and allow the yeast to take over x

JJ - Sorry youre feeling rough :( It sounds like a stomach virus to me, have you been out and about in the last 48hrs and could have been in contact with someone with it? Vomiting bugs are rife at this time of year. Have you lost your apetite because of the nausea?

Stomach bug cramps are very different to labour cramps, which feel more like bad wind combined with period-like pain. They come and go reasonably regularly. I had a bug last year and the pain was around my belly button and excruciating - it did come in waves too every 20mins. It differed from labour because the pain was gripey and specific to one area. Labour - even early labour - is generalised around the lower abdomen and then radiates over the whole bump. 

If it gets more intense, then it never hurts to have a check up, but at the moment I'd say it sounds like a bug. Keep up your fluids and rest. Try lying on your left side for a while and see if that helps. take care, and keep checking in - I'm out for a few hrs this afternoon, but will keep popping in if I can xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Thanks Lizzie. 

Haven't been out but have had visitors who could've brought something in. 

My appetite isn't normal & I've got sharp pain in my groin area, on either side beneath my pubic bone. One of my glands above the pubic bone is swollen (see fears above re: infection). 

Just not feeling up to scratch - in fact not keen to get out of bed which is uncommon given last couple of days ...

Have appt on Weds so could see how I get on & wait to address it then ...?


----------



## lizziedripping

Groin pain could just be pregnancy related musculoskeletal, a very common place for it to be. If you run a fever, and pain continues I'd get checked Hun - I am not worried, but it never hurts to play it safe. If your visitors had been suffering with a bug recently tho, I'd definitely say that's the culprit. Your immune system is so much lower in pregnancy x


----------



## JimmyJam

Thanks Lizzie, will do that x


----------



## book.fish2011

Hi JJ, thanks for that. No I won't apply yogurt down there. Am using canesten vaginal pessaries. I use cyclogest too, rectally. My UTI was treated with antibiotics, am waiting for test results this week to check whether it's cured.


----------



## chistiana

Hey jj sorry you re not feeling good hun...as lizzie said it s probably a stomach bug but i was wondering...are you different sorts of medications?i am taking a million different medicines and every 2-3 weeks i go through 1-2 days when i feel really crappy ready to puke and feeling run down in general. I m not sure it is the medication causing it but since i havent run a fever that s where i attribute it. Plus i too get the reallu sharp pains (yesterday i stood up after laying down for quite some time and the pain on my lower left side was so big it caught my breath). I want to think it s stretching pains or baby pushing on
things. Anyway if you dont want to wait till wednesday a phonecall would hurt. Hope you feel better soon.x


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone, 

Oh Bookfish, you poor thing. Hope you're starting to feel better. I had a series of UTI's and a staph infection AND thrush in this pregnancy. All a right royal pain in the arse at the time (and left me scared!) but each one was quickly and effectively dealt with with antibiotics, as am sure you're will be too. Try not to worry and just take it easy. Lots of water and good food, blah blah blah... You know the score!

Jimmyjam. Oh honey. You sound sad. I know you're probably not having the best week, especially if you're feeling unwell anyway. It's the last thing you need, to not feel healthy on top of it all. I did (and do) still get days when i feel quite sick, and i wonder if its morning sickness back again, or anxiety induced nausea, or just a bug. Who ever really knows? Just try and look after yourself. And i too had lots of pains in my groin, but of course if you're sat at home worried about these things, then i would call your triage or doctors. No point worrying when someone else can reassure you. 

Normally they tell you to keep a close eye on your temperature with regards to any infection, so keep checking that if you're feeling rough. But chances are its just a normal sicky bug (my husband had a week of terrible diarrhea and vomiting, i was convinced i would get it too, but just ended up feeling really nauseas for two days instead...). Trouble is, when you're pregnant and on high alert, you naturally assume anything you feel is now pregnancy related. But as always, call and check if you're worried. 

Only one more day until your big hospital day. Keep yourself busy tomorrow, and hopefully you'll get some good news on Wednesday. Another week has gone by and you're still here! 

I'm thinking of popping to Chiswick on Thursday to see my family (i've not seen my dad since Christmas day, what will all this bed rest stuff!) so if you're feeling up to it, am more than happy to pop in with some magazines etc, for a very quick visit to see how you are. If you're not feeling up to a visit from a stranger, i totally understand. I mean, who needs that when you're going through one of the weirdest, most stressful times of your life! But if i'm near, i'm happy to say hello and make you a cup of tea. I know the visiting bed rest drill! 

It's half term this week, so have Poppy at home all day every day this week. Took her to the cinema for the first time ever today. Went to see Alvin and the Chipmunks; Chipwrecked!. Her choice, not mine. It was cute, to see how totally enthralled she was by such a big TV screen. These little things are starting to make me feel so much more normal again. Although i am starting to slightly panic about the idea of looking after two children - just the logistics and practicalities of whether to get a double buggy, breastfeeding whilst amusing a two year old....the list goes on. 

Anyhoo - off now to watch another episode of Mad Men (i'm obsessed) and have a cup tea of tea and some cheesecake. My plan to watch my weight this pregnancy have long gone by the wayside....


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JJ - how are you tonight? Any better? X

Kate - so glad your life is opening up once more, and how wonderful that you're getting some quality time with Poppy before the new arrival.

Please don't worry about managing a new baby and a toddler. I don't know why, and can't offer an explanation, but adding more babies is somehow easier by a mile than having the first.

You will be busier, but somehow the new baby just falls in so seamlessly with the family routine. I look back now and wonder at how I ever found one newborn so exhausting and demanding, when 4 kids now doesn't seem half as bad! Because life is already structured and built around the one, adding more is not as great a transition as going from none to one. Poppy will love her new sibling, you'll find more than enough time for the bf, and your lives will feel complete :) 

Of course, I say all this now, but I used to lie awake fretting about managing more than one too. What a waste of my time and energy that was, it was nowhere near the frenetic, disorganised muddle I had anticipated!

I think part of being a good Mum or mum-to-be is that we are forever generating new anxieties and concerns. Draining as it is for us, it's also what keeps us alert, attentive and ultimately protective towards our brood - as mother nature intended ;) xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Hi Kate, that's so sweet you and Poppy went for a cinema :)

I'm taking canesten vaginal pessaries for yeast infection. A bit paranoid about inserting anything inside vagina but I guess there's no other go.

I ve already finished 2 courses of antibiotics for UTI. First one hadn't helped to resolve the issue, so had to second. A stronger antibiotic bcoz they found a dangerous bacteria - equalizer or something..Im bad at remembering its name.

They have taken the urine sample to test again, hopefully, it's fine this time. 

My worry is that these infections can cause a bigger problem. Having gone through Pprom once, I guess, it's very easy for me to worry.

Lizzie, I really admire it when you say how you managing your four lovely children. Kudos to you.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey bf - I never said I managed them 'well' hun lol. It's just that the grownups are now outnumbered, and I'm more resigned to my fate - there's a strange comfort and serenity in that :rofl: x


----------



## book.fish2011

lizziedripping said:


> Hey bf - I never said I managed them 'well' hun lol. It's just that the grownups are now outnumbered, and I'm more resigned to my fate - there's a strange comfort and serenity in that :rofl: x

I understand what you mean. I love their picture. I love how the twins look. Especially the one on the left extreme-I think he's looking out of the picture. So adorable.


----------



## book.fish2011

I have a q about canesten tablets. I insert them into the vagina before going to bed, but notice next day that they dont melt completely. When I inspect down there using a mirror, I see the residue tablet popping out.

Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Ladies. 

Sos been off a while have had a horrible 24 hours. Didn't feel great yesterday then last night I woke up at 2.30am with the most excruciating lower back pain. Had me in tears. Then I got myself worked up it could be labour, thought I was going to be sick & retched, & then felt the strain of retching make my uterine muscles go into a searing spasm. I was all ready to head to the hospital when I remembered how rubbish they'd been the day after my cerclage when I got an ambulance in because of what I thought were contractions - & I thought there's no point in going in on general admission unless I'm certain that there's something wrong. If you're going to go in, unless it's a full on bleeding/gushing water/absolutely contractions there's no point unless you can get to the specialist clinic. I didn't fancy another night on the antenatal ward when last time some bloke kicked off because he thought someone had stolen his camera & rampaged around the ward screaming 'who would fucking do that, the c***s, I hope all their fucking babies die!' nice. 

Matt made me chamomile tea & rubbed my back & feet & I dropped off. But I'm not in a good way. All morning I had those tightening spasms I had the day after cerclage so I've just laid on my left hand side & drunk gallons of water. It's terrifying. I'm just trying to hang on in there for my double high-risk appt tmrw. 

Christiana hon, thanks for yr msge - I'm not on any meds other than the progesterone pessaries & occasional paracetamol & the pains I've been feeling aren't round ligament, more gripey. I had some diarrhoea this morning, don't know if it's anxiety or if I've got a bug. Like Kate says, when you're high risk you go through a gamut of symptoms & it's hard to tell. 

Kate, thanks for yr lovely msge too, you're a sweetheart. I'm so glad you're getting to spend some quality time with Poppy. I don't consider you a stranger at all after all the sharing & support you've given me. I'd love you to pop in. Thursday though some family are descending on me & it'll probably be a bit busy, so maybe Friday or next time you're in Chiswallah? Thank you. 

Bookfish - canesten discharge is normal, it's mucky stuff - bit like my question about the progesterone pessaries earlier, I guess they're designed in a way that it's not fully absorbed. I'm sure it's fine to insert them vaginally if that's what the doctors have told you & I really hope it clears up for you soon & that you get the all-clear on the UTI too. Lots of the girls on here have had infections too & it seems ok if they're treated swiftly. Just eat lots of probiotic yoghurt to help replace the good bacteria the antibiotics wipe out. I'm so sorry sweetheart, I know myself how every additional unusual sumptom is cause for anxiety & fear. Hang in there. We'll get there. 

My colourist is still coming despite the drama, so I least I won't look like a dead grandma tomorrow - let's see what fabulous news those appointments bring. 

My 40th birthday is a week Thursday & I can't help feeling I'll spend it on hospital bed rest ...

I seem to be dreadful at writing essays on here so will sign iff now & give someone else a chance. Sorry!

Happy Valentines lovely ladies, I hope we all get the spoiling & love we deserve. 

JimmyJam xx


----------



## book.fish2011

JJ, am so sorry your day, not to mention your night, has been so rough! 

I hope you feel better today, and get some good sleep. Don't worry about your appointment tomorrow-all will be well.

Am taking yogurt twice a day. But my vaginal lips are swollen still and look like two individual bulbs in there. Sorry for being graphic. And the pain while trying to walk..I don't even want to talk about it. What I've noticed is that 'bulbs' are extremely sensitive to water. 

What you said about canesten I s reassuring, I hope they are doing their job. 

Nice you are having the coloring appointment tomorrow! I think it will be reviving your spirits. Take care


----------



## Susanah

book.fish - i used canestan pessaries pretty much every week for two years and thats completley normal. try pushing it a little higher but not too high...
i have pretty small hands and pushed it in as far as poss.
I am not a believer in the yoghurt theory - due to my medical training probably which makes me more of a believer in pharmacology - however some ladies swear by it. 
canestan can cause irritation however but its worth it. Put some pseudocreme on the sore bits. great stuff.
good luck


----------



## Susanah

helen - love you pic. gorgeous. x


----------



## chistiana

Hey ladies and hAPPY Valentine's to all! I am spending my valentine day in bed but i ve already swallowed 2 bars of chocolate so yayaya!!!

JJ- so sorry you ve had such a rough night hun, I hope it has subsided now and you re feeling better. It definitely sounds like a stomach bug so just stay in bed and drink up.The progesterone makes me kind of nauseous btw.Dont worry about your 40th birthday just think your 41st will be the best ever!!!! I spend my 31st birthday miscarrying in August (day bleeding began just after i blew out my candle..there goes my b day wish down the toilet) but i m hopeful my 32nd i ll have two lo's blowing out the candles for me! 40 is a boring number (no reason at all!) but 41 ROCKS! hope you feel better soon!

Had my growth scan today, all went great and now i m waiting for the swab results. I told the doc i ve been on bed rest for 10 weeks already and he answered "ok so yayayay only another 16 to go" eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## LaRockera

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been too active lately. We just moved into DH's granny's flat and there was an impressive amount of carrying (which my poor DH did all by himself) and cleaning and tidying up and stuff. We've more or less settled in now and my folks will arrive on Sunday, two days before I turn 37 weeks. 

Today I was told I need to start anti-clotting injections on my bump. I was nervous at first but was reassured they wouldn't hurt baby in any way- indeed the needle is actually one third of my little finger, so it can barely pass through my tummy tissue. DH will have to assume the nurse's role- yet again. 
Apparently many pregnant ladies have them. I now realise what they say about Greek doctors overtreating, I did a lot of things in the 'just in case' scenario, including the steroid injections and now these, but to be fair, he is a private doctor, a fertility expert and I'd rather be safe than sorry. So I trust him. 

*Bookfish*- I'm sorry to hear about the clot and the infections, hon. I will tell you what_* I*_ did and what _*my doctor*_ told me it's safe, but by no means am I advising you or dissenting the other ladies. I repeat: by no means. This is really important so do nothing unless you get permission from your own doctor.

First off, while I thought I had thrush many a time, it turned out I had none. But what I did was, once a week I would insert the rephresh vaginal gel (with the applicator) as it refreshes the vaginal cells. My MW actually told me it's safe to apply yogurt in there, but I only did it externally. My own, Greek doctor (who is a cervical anomalies specialist and placed my stitch) told me that a solution of two cups of chamomile with a spoonful of baking soda is fine for douching without medicinal intervention, which I didn't do because I was just too scared to insert anything- although I would trust him because he inserted *my *stitch, so he knew how and what it was like. I am not advising you to do this though. Just check with your doctor. I did make the solution and applied it externally though, and it did relieve any sense of irritation I had (I have vulvodynia, unrelated to thrush). What you could do is eat a small pot of yogurt a day. It's got probiiotics in it, and probiotics help bring balance down there. As for UTI, water, water, and more water, and maybe some concentrated, super-bitter cranberry juice from your health store. The water will keep flushing the infection out. 

By the way, did you get your results? Because I was prescribed antiobiotics twice as they found leucocytes in my urine, and both times nothing was found growing. I came here, leucocytes were found again, but was told that it can be perfectly normal. So of course do what your doctor tells you, but don't panic. Water is truly a great idea. 

Overall avoid scented pantyliners or loo paper, and clean yourself externally once a day with neutral baby soap or just water (no feminine products, as they contain perfumes and I don't know what) and if you can.


*JJ*- How are you feeling, hon? There have been difficult days in my pregnancy too, although I'm pretty sure you're already better? You'll make it hon, it's all going to be fine.

*Kate*- helloooo! So glad to see you finally breathing, hon, I'm really, really happy!


----------



## olga2424

Hi ladies, am so sorry for not participating enough as i should do......Unfortunately was still waiting on 'Talk Talk' to come on the 28th and connect my internet.
Hoping everybody is doing well and enjoying valentines day! and am sorry about the me post as am currently in hospital at the moment

Today am 23+3days,( 6 weeks post cerclage) went in for my routine tvs to check my cervix and it had funneled quite wide and the length had gone down from 30mm to 23mm....baby was looking good (measuring a few days a head and very active). My consultant has decided to admit me in hospital so am now on complete bed rest for the remainder of the pregnancy:growlmad:.

overall i was really starting to breath a sigh of relief thinking things were starting to look good as am 4 days away from *viability* but looks like i've gone back into 'panic mode' again. 
Emotional wreck is an understatement! doctor says i can have the steroid injections next week on wed, am holding on to the fact that am not experiencing any bh/cramping (touch wood!), bleeding or extra discharge.

Lizzie, any advice hun?:cry::cry:


----------



## chistiana

Hey olga. So sorry you have to go through this just as you were beginning to feel better. The up side is it is ONLY 4 days till v day plus as we re read so many times in this thread so many women go through their pg with much less than 23. So pls let me believe your doc is just being cautious hun...he should be cautious but it doesnt neccessarily mean there is something wrong. Anyway hope they re taking good care of you and you home soon.xx


----------



## olga2424

chistiana said:


> Hey olga. So sorry you have to go through this just as you were beginning to feel better. The up side is it is ONLY 4 days till v day plus as we re read so many times in this thread so many women go through their pg with much less than 23. So pls let me believe your doc is just being cautious hun...he should be cautious but it doesnt neccessarily mean there is something wrong. Anyway hope they re taking good care of you and you home soon.xx

*
Christiana* hun, thank you so much for the words of encouragement.....am going to try and stay positive as much as i can.....Jeez! how i wish i can just wake-up one morning and i'd be 28w.How are you feeling now? are you still experiencing anymore cramps?


----------



## chistiana

I m doing ok hun, thanks for asking! Since we re using our wishes i wish i could just wake up and be something closer to 35 weeks!!!i have odd cramps here and there but i think this is normal. Other than that i be been getting a bruised kind of feeling the last couple of days (as if someone's beaten my belly up) but i had my growth scan today and all looked ok so i try not to worry too much!!i bet we ll both be here at week 35 or something like that and remember back on our wishes (i wish!!). Xx


----------



## olga2424

chistiana said:


> I m doing ok hun, thanks for asking! Since we re using our wishes i wish i could just wake up and be something closer to 35 weeks!!!i have odd cramps here and there but i think this is normal. Other than that i be been getting a bruised kind of feeling the last couple of days (as if someone's beaten my belly up) but i had my growth scan today and all looked ok so i try not to worry too much!!i bet we ll both be here at week 35 or something like that and remember back on our wishes (i wish!!). Xx

Definitely! I can only dream of that day....feels like a life time away! how i envy *Lerokera* and *Kateqpr* as they are so nearly there.
With your bed rest, are you lying horizontal? Am finding it very hard to stay in that position, feels like all my organs are being crushed.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

JJ - I'm so sorry to hear you had a rough night/day :( This is an awful time that I remember so well. There is nothing like the fear you feel when desperately trying to remain pregnant, whilst being utterly convinced that you won't. It leaves you feeling so helpless and crippled with fear, my heart really goes out to you :hugs:

There is very little I can say to ease your mind, without sounding like an annoying broken record, except that the stitch is known to increase uterine irritability and incidentally increases hospital admissions (statistical fact) only because ladies are convinced they are in labour, when usually they aren't.

I had tightenings constantly from 20wks which left me paralysed on the settee, Dh looking anxiously on pleading with me to tell him this wasn't 'it'. Awful times :( My whole stomach would ball up around the babies, go totally hard, then relax again leaving my lower back aching for 5/10 mins. This happened almost every day, lasted a few hours and the tightening came every 10/15mins. It was never enought to affect my cervix, much to my amazement. 

Pregnancy isn't predictable hun, especially when there are complications, but these symptoms you are experiencing we have all encountered after stitch, and the majority of us have gone on to ride the storm and make it safely to term despite them. You are doing absolutely the right thing by waiting for your appt, BUT if you experience the intense pain again, and/or it gets worse or more frequent and persistent, then don't hesitate to go in before then if necessary. 

Unfortunately I have suffered tightenings and pain both with the twins, and with my preemie but with very different outcomes for each. That's why I understand how difficult it is to distinguish between normal stitch side effects, or ptl and how frightening this all is.

You have shown that your uterus can behave this way before and then settle down(if indeed this is uterine and not a bug), so there is a chance it can do so again. How are the cramps tonight? Do you have long periods between symptoms? Are you still nauseas and gripey? Sorry for all the questions, that too can be so so annoying when you feel anxious - would just help me to pinpoint what might be going on if possible.

My thoughts are with you JJ, and I am keeping everything crossed that this is just the usual stitch-related grief that many if us have suffered from time to time. Take care and keep talking to us if you can :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Olga :hugs:

When you say you were funneled by a lot, what makes you say this? Did they give you any figures? Usually funneling is described in terms of remaining length of closed cervix because it's almost irrelevant by how much width it is funneled. With 23mms of remaining cervix, then I'd say things are still looking good for you. I had less remaining closed cervix with the twins, and I had funneled right to the stitch at 25wks. 

Unless there is more to this, then I agree that your Doc is merely playing it safe by admitting you. It's actually not a bad thing to have total bed rest and monitoring - even though I understand that being in hospital is far from fun :( If I hadn't had the kids to worry about, I would have preferred to be in hospital - that way I could have driven the medics nuts with my constant questions, and demands for 'on the spot' tvus - I would have been a 'cervix diva' in the truest sense of the word lol ;) 

Hard as it is not to worry, and scary to be told there are ANY cervical changes, this is actually a very normal finding for a woman with IC hun. Unfortunately going the whole 9mths with long, closed cervixes just isn't an option for us sweet - and is why the stitch is there, to prevent further catastrophic changes. 

The stitch does not stop preterm labour, but it is brilliant in 'suring up' weak cervixes. As far as we know, you don't have ptl issues, your cervix is still closed below the stitch at a very good length, and just 2 days from viability I'd say that's excellent news Olga :). Given you have IC, your cervix is actually behaving relatively well. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## olga2424

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Olga :hugs:
> 
> When you say you were funneled by a lot, what makes you say this? Did they give you any figures? Usually funneling is described in terms of remaining length of closed cervix because it's almost irrelevant by how much width it is funneled. With 23mms of remaining cervix, then I'd say things are still looking good for you. I had less remaining closed cervix with the twins, and I had funneled right to the stitch at 25wks.
> 
> Unless there is more to this, then I agree that your Doc is merely playing it safe by admitting you. It's actually not a bad thing to have total bed rest and monitoring - even though I understand that being in hospital is far from fun :( If I hadn't had the kids to worry about, I would have preferred to be in hospital - that way I could have driven the medics nuts with my constant questions, and demands for 'on the spot' tvus - I would have been a 'cervix diva' in the truest sense of the word lol ;)
> 
> Hard as it is not to worry, and scary to be told there are ANY cervical changes, this is actually a very normal finding for a woman with IC hun. Unfortunately going the whole 9mths with long, closed cervixes just isn't an option for us sweet - and is why the stitch is there, to prevent further catastrophic changes.
> 
> The stitch does not stop preterm labour, but it is brilliant in 'suring up' weak cervixes. As far as we know, you don't have ptl issues, your cervix is still closed below the stitch at a very good length, and just 2 days from viability I'd say that's excellent news Olga :). Given you have IC, your cervix is actually behaving relatively well. Hope that helps xxx

Lizzie our god send angel! thank you so much for the kind words and reassurance hun....It really means a lot. I think the key for me would be resting horizontally from now on! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey Lizzie,

Thanks for your reassurance. Making this a quick one as I'm knackered. 

Have still felt a bit nauseous & gripey today, just not 100%. My abdomen area (I know it's not my stomach because that's moved!) just feels tender & hurts when I lie on my side - though the tightenings have subsided. Hopefully I'll get some reassurance tmrw - & I think they'll start FFN testing from this week too ...

You are a darling for your dedication to reassuring all of us, thank you. It means a lot. 

Olga love I am sorry. I am a week behind you & am having a really rough time too. I had started funnelling last week & my doctor muttered that closer to 24 weeks I too might have to be put on hospital bed rest. I'm 40 next week & have a sneaking suspicion I could end up spending my bday in bed. I too find it really tough being horizontal the whole time, I'm suffering from v bad back & hip ache. I hope you're ok, it's crappy but probably the best place ...

Christiana - poor you on your 30th - you are so right anout making the next bday the important one. I am loving your optimism & positive vibes. 

Thanks for your thoughts LaRock, hope you're doing ok. 

V nervous about more bad news tomorrow. Will come back then. 

Night all & Happy St Valentine. 

JimmyJam xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

@ LR: thanks for all the tips. Am planning to go with applying the cream on abyss on vaginal walls -until I see the doc again next Monday. If there's no improvement, doc may have to suggest something. The cream doesn't seem to be helping. The number of abyss down there has increased. And they are filled with piss....yuk.And even a small walk to the room hurts like hell. I wash there with plain water each time I pee, that's impossibly painful too. With my mom leaving to India today, it's just me in the home, poor dh is burdened with making meals etc. for me too :(

I just hope babies will be unharmed by all this drama. It's quite scary to imagine all this infections doing something adverse to them, or to the cerclage.

@Olga: am so sorry you have to be in the hospital. Pls know however that it's the best place to be for your and baby's safety. It's good to know you dont have additional worries like bleeding, cramping. Pls hang n there. Will be thinking of you.

@JJ: I hope your appointment today goes very well and all your fears, worries just turn out to be nothing. Are you seeing the colorist before the doctor :) am just trying to cheer you up. We will all wait for a positive update from you. Take care.


----------



## chistiana

Jj-your next b day will be your most precious one, just wait and see, you ll wanting the song and cake and all and instead you ll get sticky fingers in the cake!!!charming but wonderful too!! Cant really offer much words of advice but i will try to keep us positive ok??hope your appointmet goes really well today!

Olga- well i m not completely horizontal 24/7 because i do get up tp eat with the lo, sit of the sofa and such things but i might say i spend about 18 hours a day in bed. It s hard but i think i m getting used to it now and as my doc said "hey it s only another 16 weeks" (dont know why he assumes i ll give birth at 38 weeks but i m ok with that!!) so less for you since you re 2 weeks ahead!!also if i didnt have the lo, i would prefer to stay in hospital too, at least you can rest more assured there!hope you re feeling better!!

Lizzie-hey doc ( i know you re not one but you surely are to us here!!) can i ask you something?well two things... One is, at 12 werks i was told i had an anterior placenta then yesterday i was told it is high posterior.wth, does it move around????? Also i dont exactly have contraction tightenings but i get this weird feeling as if my belly gets really hard and sore for like half an hour or more (as if baby cant fit and is desperately pushing from the inside out) and this happens quite a few times in the day.if you ever experience this??


----------



## LaRockera

It seems that I have missed some posts a few days back, I'm sorry, I'll answer them straight away. :)

*Jimmy *- I refused to shop anything until I was 27/28 weeks. I was just too paranoid, and even then, I did it one bit at a time. The only thing I ordered around 20/22 weeks was Xanthe's nursery, which was just too much of a bargain to be missed: cotbed, wardrobe and drawers with changer from £1000 to £550! And even then, I just had to give a 10% of the full amount to secure it on my baby plan. Of course, when the time came DH and I were all over the place because we had only a few weeks to buy, assemble, wash and prepare everything before we'd leave for Greece. Luckily, it coincided with Xmas/January sales, and I got a lot of things half price.:winkwink:

*Christiana *- We will definitely meet at some point. I'll leave Athens at some point in March/early April (provided it all goes well, paranoia never leaves you as you may already know), and return by the end of August/September. I'll tell you what. You'll have had your own baby by now, perhaps you can come to Xanthe's christening? We're doing a small and discreet one in a chapel or something for the sake of the parents, so I'll have the chance to meet you in person and chat a bit.

*Bookfish *- hmm, I think you're doing the right thing to wait. With a bloody clot in there, I agree with the rest of the ladies, better leave it alone. Easier said than done for sure, but be patient hon, and it will be over soon. I have frequent attacks of vulvodynia (vulva goes sore and raw for an hour or two) and I always take comfort in the fact that it's just down there, and by baby's not in trouble. I've always said I'd rather have tons of that than anything else.

*Olga *- hon, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I know how you feel. When I first joined the thread I used to see garrickbaby's and truthtobetold's and MA's tickers and wish time would fly by and I'd reach full term soon. Well, guess what? It happened! Fingers crossed, I'm full term in six days! Although I never stop worrying, even though IC is an obstacle I can confidently say I bypassed in this pregnancy. There are plenty of other things to drive me mad.:haha: By the way, I agree with Lizzy, I think your cervix is in a decent length, and even if you funnel, the stitch is there to hold it closed. The stitch does work. There are ladies without it that went full term on full bed rest, and you have an unbreakable, super-strong cord-like cerclage that is designed to hold the weight of a baby, with all his/her amniotic fluid, placenta and umbilical cord. Cerclages don't break that easily hon, and your cervical length is still very decent, given you're a few days away from viability. It may very well stay the same length for weeks, that's what mine did. Bed rest sucks, I'm sure, but it can be a life saver. Take comfort in that, and the fact that time will have flown by before you even blink, and you'll soon be third trimester, and then holding your baby.:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Christiana. A placenta doesn't move around as such, but as it and the uterus grow and stretch it does change position. It probably still covers some of the front, but the majority of it is now up and towards the back. The placenta is huge relative to the baby, and takes up a large percentage of the uterine wall. 

The tightenings you feel are classic BH, and I had them all the time. I was usually left with a racing heart and butterflies afterwards, like an adrenalin rush. I was never sure if this was hormone related, or anxiety. I hated them, but by 32wks they bothered me less because I had gotten past the danger zone. Sometimes just playing on Super Mario with my son triggered them! The slightest tension or excitement was enough to set them off, and then they'd last for a few hrs. X

Thinking of you for today JJ xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

LR: yeah, how nice if all of us lagging behind here could time travel and catch up with where you are now? Will I too one day have a ticker like yours? I desperately want to.


----------



## chistiana

La rockera-that would be great!!your bub will be all grown up and may even be crawling around by september and my bub will be older too so they can meet up too and talk about how their mothers drove them crazy with anxiety!seriously though, i ll be very very honnored to come to her christening!!btw i cant believe you are almost full term...wow the weeks go by fast!

Lizzie-thanks for the explanation hun it really got me puzzled yesterday! As for the BH i am sooooo daft!!!i had them with ds too (only he was a smaller baby and only stayed in right horn of uterus) and i never understood it was bh until i went into actual labor and noticed the similarity!!thanks again xx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone, 

Well, what a lot has happened! 

Olga - you poor thing. I know just how stressful being in hospital can be, even if you know its the best place for you, just on a reassurance level. It sounds like your doctors are being extra cautious, which is great news for you. They are as determined as you to get you to term! So trust in that. You're in a great position, and actually your cervix sounds like its in a good state, compared to so many others, so please please try and relax. 

I had a stint in hospital when i was almost 24 weeks, and was eventually given the steroids, which really helped me mentally to feel like i was doing everything i could for my LO (otherwise i just felt helpless). I remember those days in hospital as being really quite difficult. I was on a labour ward with women giving birth, and it just felt so scary and out of my control. Plus i got NO sleep, which just didn't help my mental state. But these days will pass, and i promise you you'll soon be a few more weeks along and feeling a lot more confident. Just try and keep busy, with lots of books, DVDs and visitors. 

Bookfish - gosh you really are going through the mill. I hope your girl bits are starting to feel a bit better now (nice medical term!). Its always stressful having an infection, but luckily it sounds 'external' so really shouldn't effect your LO's. They're very well protected in there - it just means you have to deal with the discomfort which is no fun. Hope it's starting to ease for you. 

LaRockera - hello!! Cooeeee!! So good to hear you're finally settled into your new love / baby nest for the next few months. PM me your address so i can at least send you a card! And the big STITCH REMOVAL is this Friday, yes? Such a relief when it comes out. I remember walking out of my removal thinking, finally, i am a NORMAL PREGNANT WOMEN!! Such an emotional relief to have no foreign object in me. Oh, and to have a long hot bath....and the possibility of sex (yeah right...felt so so big by that stage, but the prospect that i _could_ have it if i wanted was nice. 

JJ - you poor sweetheart. What a rough few days you're having. I have everything crossed for you and your appointment today. You are due some good news, and hopefully all your hard work keeping on bed rest will have shown some reassuring results. I know just how awful this must be for you, but you are one week on, and baby is still there and happy. Hopefully the doctors can confirm that you've just had non pregnancy related nausea to put your mind at rest. And i shall come and see you next week, when Poppy is at pre school and i can bring you something exciting for your birthday week (for your should drag out any celebrations for a week, just like the Queen). 

No news from me. I am just feeling nauseas today (so sicky its horrible...and yet i can't stop eating. Must be morning sickness saying hello again) and so so tired. Can't wait to try and get an afternoon nap today. I've started having to get up and wee ever hour or so at night. I hate it, and just feel like a zombie. I was fully prepared for this AFTER the baby came, but not now! Also, i have my cold back. Again. After having it already for two weeks, i thought i would have developed some immunity. Plus i'm anemic so feeling just a bit pah! Other than that, all is tickedy boo. I even got a card and flowers yesterday which was totally unexpected. 

Happy Wednesday everyone - and here's to some positive news all round ladies. Come on, you can do it!

XXX


----------



## book.fish2011

Kate, loved your new term, girl bits? Lol

Unfortunately my girl bits are still swollen and painful when I walk around. Only thing am hanging on is on the hope that infection will not get to the cerclage.


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi girls. 

You'll forgive me if I don't reply to you all separately. Thank you for your kind words. I'm all smashed up. 

It's not good news. My amniotic fluid has gone up to 35, I'm carrying an extra litre of water & showing like I'm 28 weeks. I wish. 

If I go above 40 They will have to perform amniocentesis to drain the fluid which in a normal person has a 2% risk but because I have the stitch there's an additional risk of bacteria getting in through the entry hole which puts my risk up to 10%. And the procedure would have to be carried out repeatedly. They won't perform a c-section until 26 weeks b/c under that they don't think it's worth it. 

I'm devastated & don't know how the fuck I'm going to get through this. 

My cervix is holding at 18mm with progesterone supplementation & bed rest but it is having to take the additional pressure of my extra water, before the baby is big enough. Apparently my waters could give any time. 

Everything Lizzie said about the cervix holding with rest is valid but, as I've suspected all along, it's the polyhydramnios which is the real threat. I've just got it - rarely - at a gestational age which is too early. 

I'm waiting dor FFN results but they can't tell me anything about the excess water. That's just a case of playing the waiting game. 

I don't know how to stay positive any more. 

I know there's nothing anyone can say, I just have to try & get through this. 

JimmyJam


----------



## book.fish2011

JJ, am so sorry, I completely understand how worried you must be. I was hoping for some positive news from you today; I myself am devastated.

I will be praying the fluid stays at 35. I just hope it does.

For cervix, can you be on hospital bed rest with elevated legs position? I know a girl through blogs, at 21 weeks her cervix funneled, she was put on hospital bed rest and she is now in her 29th week. Doctors have now sent her home to rest at home. I don't know if your case is much different from hers, so pls excuse me if am not making sense.

Pls share with us your worries. We'll talk to you. That's the least we can do.


----------



## liven1980

Hello everybody,
I am sorry to not post often, but my arms hurt after 9 weeks i bed loosing muscles. So writing comfortably on Ipad is not easy. But I can tell you that I am thinking about you all the time.
Thank you all for being here and being supportive and positive!
I have had a good week, meaning that it went faster than last week. Hopefully I will reach 29 week on friday. I am also going to the hospital to check all the usual stuff-groth, swab and so on. I am not so interested in measuring the cervix as the doc use a lot of time on this and I feel that BH increases afterwards. Ihave rea that many of you stop measuring after 28 w, but i dont think my doc agrees...Do you have some suggestions to what i can say to make her agree with me?

To everyone:to prevent UTI I drink water with fresh lemon. The acid kills the bacteria. Many people dring orange juice, but it often has a lot of sugar added, and that is not good for the culture in vagina. I have not had uti yet, so i think it helps. And of course a lot of water and often toilet. I actually stand at the end of the toilet-visit, so that the bladder empties completely.

jj: I dont know what to say. You so do not deserve this. I can just say that i will pray for you and that it sounds like youre docs have a plan for what to do. This will give you and your baby a chance. The interventions can help you, thats why they are performing them. It must be so hard to be you now, noone can understand it. I am sending you my love.


----------



## kateqpr

Jimmy J my love. What an awful day you are having. I imagine you just want to lock yourself away and hide from it all. Of course things can all still work out, but i know its the not knowing, and no one able to give you guarantees, that is the worst part. I know you must feel terribly alone right now - but i'm sure Matt is being your rock, so lean on him and your family as much as you can. 

If you're showing like you're 28 weeks, does that mean that you have the fluid equivilant of 28 weeks pregnant? I'm guessing your body is capable of holding a lot more than that, as you would normally progress into your third trimester. Hopefully that means that your body is more than capable of getting through the next month or so happily intact, and that the stitch is actually going to help your body cope with that weight.

I know an amniocentisis is not ideal, but that is still a 90% success rate, which is good, plus will hopefully buy you more time for your baby to grow. A good few friends of mine have had them and all been fine, so try and trust that the procedure, although scary, will really help you. Plus 26 weeks gestation, although early, can still have a good survival rate. There was a girl on this thread (Amy) who had her baby at 26 weeks just before Christmas. Her little girl is still going strong in the hospital, and showing good signs of making a full recovery, so don't think that your baby coming early is the end of the world. With steroids, and your doctor's aware of your situation, there is every chance your baby will be okay. 

This is a total headfuck for you, i know (pardon my language) but it is. I feel for you and wish so much we could all wake up and it be a month down the line and things all okay. But that can still happen. 

I am in Chiswick tomorrow most of the day. If you do want to chat, then just let me know. Otherwise, try and keep positive and distracted. I am sending you a lot of love, and wish there was something else i could say or do to help. 

I have found a couple of positive Polyhydramnios stories on this forum - let me know if you want me to forward them to you x


----------



## chistiana

Hey jimmy. I m so so sorry things arent improving. There is not much i can say other than what all the other ladies have said. And that the story kate posted might not necessarily make you super happy but it could give you some hope. Maybe it wont go over 40? But even if it does there are still very good chances the amnio will do its trick. Is there something you can do to keep it from increasing? Sorry if i sound completely ignorant but i m just trying to think a positive way out.anyway please keep writing to us all, the weeks will go by and 26 is not so far away, with the steroids your baby will have a very good chance even at 26 weeks if need be. Hugs xx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi JJ, what a shocker of a day for you, you sound so downbeat after repeated knocks. Please bear in mind that whilst Doctors are amazing at medical intervention, they can also seem like harbingers of doom when a bump appears in the road. I think it's an innate reaction for Doctors to see and prepare you for the worst case scenario first, almost as a preservation tactic.

So to the reality, a stitch can hold up under the weight of a twin pregnancy (Lizzie and her "chunks"). That is a fact. You are a few weeks post-shirodkhar, therefore if the stitch were to fail it would have happened by now. A shirodkhar is the strongest type of vaginal stitch you can have. I'm also assuming that you had antibiotics after the stitch, which most likely means that infection is unlikely to be an issue for you at the moment too.

So, the stitch is doing it's job, after you were given stats of a 70% success rate. My doc was extremely pessimistic about my stitch working, quoting stats of 70% chance of carrying to full-term. At that point full term was a dream that happened to someone else, not me, so I tried not to dwell on it. However this was difficult, as my early posts on page 8-ish show, I felt that there was no hope. My doc struggled to give guidance when she wasn't dealing in absolutes, she refused to give me what might potentially be false hope.

So the polyhydramnios is proving to be an issue due to the weight, is there a reason they can see that's causing it, or is it just "one of those things" for you? Intervention, as you said, carries a 10% risk of complications, that's 90% chance of not causing complications. They would not offer or carry out this procedure if the risk outweighed the benefits. If the stitch can work for you, at a lower success rate, as it appears to be, then amniocentesis can also work. I know of 2 ladies who've had amnios done and they were harmless.

This is a nightmare for you, it's knocking your confidence, your body and your ability to stay positive in the face of these constant knocks. Please lean on us, your hubby and your family. Let them know how you feel, don't feel guilty about feeling scared, but do keep those stats at the back of your mind. The hopelessness that these complications bring are utterly isolating, you are entitled to shut yourself away a little if it helps you to cope, but you are not alone, please remember that xxxxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Make it brief. 

Girls thanks - all of you. I'm rock bottom. 

From what limited info I can find online polyhydramnios is uncommon anyway & rare at this gestational age. The earlier it presents & the greater the levels of fluid, the greater the likelihood of chromosomal & congenital abnormalities. I know nothing anout this area & I'm scared shitless. 

I'm dealing with the stitch, which carries its own risks, really high excess amniotic fluid & the prospect of fetal abnormalities. And I can't find anyone with this condition at my stage to share with. 

I feel lonely & desperate, like my miracle dream after all these years of pain is slipping away. 

You're all being so amazing, thank you, I'd reply in person to each of you but I'm struggling to hold it together. 

It's all a big shock today. I need to get some sleep & dig deep to find my strength again. 

If any of you know of any threads I can look at plse post. 

Thanks. 

JimmyJam xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Jimmy :hugs:

I am so sorry you didn't get better news today, or that at least things had remained stable for you. As Kate already said, all may still be well in the end, but at this point it is impossible to know that, you have been told the odds are firmly stacked against you, and for that reason alone, the situation must feel unbearable. I am so sorry for you and dh that you are being put through this agonising wait :( 

Ok, now for my thoughts on this situation. I've done some readin around polyhydramnios (but admittedly there's limited information about it), and Whilst its true that the condition puts you as officially high risk, in reality it isn't bleak hun. If a baby appears sonographically sound, then it usually is and it is not necessarily fetal issues which are causing the excess fluid. In these and most cases, the cause is unknown and can be managed by monitoring, and in more severe cases amnio reduction (which you referred to). The impression I get is that this is a relatively rare occurrence, but not unheard of, and once identified not catastrophic. 

I understand you have the added worry of IC. Whilst this does cause more concern among your docs, I can promise that it is still absolutely possible to carry this excess weight on a weak cervix that has a stitch. 

An incompetent cervix opens less due to weight of the foetus, and more because of stretching, and it is this that is thought to increase pressure on the cervix and force it to open. Although you are ahead in weeks due to the fluid, a woman's uterus can tolerate potentially 24/26Ibs of baby/amniotic fluid/placentas as I proved with the twins, without triggering PROM, labour or tearing through a stitch. Even a woman carrying one, hefty baby can manage 16Ibs in total before the uterine stretching triggers labour.

At 22wks, the average baby is 1Ib, the placenta 2Ibs and water 2Ibs. Yours is more , but you are still only sustaining the weight and pressure of a woman with still several more weeks to go before her body can no longer manage. You have much more 'give' in your body yet hun, despite how alarmist the doctors may seem. 

If the onset of labour were due to something as simple as excess stretching and weight, then every woman carrying twins or large babies would deliver them by 28wks. The risks for those women are greater, but very few are in fact delivered before the average twin gestation of 34wks. The causes of labour are not fully understood, but it is a complex process which requires several factors to be in place. I can vouch for the fact that uterine girth, weight and stretching are definitely not one of them. My uterus was so over -distended, that it would not have gone into labour by itself because it was paper thin by 38wks, completely atonal and knackered - it still held, as did the stitch.

These are not just words JJ. You are too intelligent, and in too much despair for me to be offering false platitudes hun ( something I hope I never do on here). I have sat in a room with a Consultant, who has looked me square in the eye and told me he thought he had done us wrong by effectively saving a 'dead baby' in our beloved Evie! He meant well, but along with every other expert in the hospital, feared that she wouldn't make it, and if she did would have a catalogue of health issues which would make her life intolerable. They were wrong!!! 

If I had given in to the feelings, advice and prognosis by every single professional on the night of her birth, we would have let her go there and then. These people are experts, they do know the statistics (and they are pirely that) but their primary role is to give you the absolute worst case scenarios - and they never fail to deliver.

When I discovered I was expecting twins, I was met with abject doom and gloom. It was felt that My cervix would never be able to manage a twin pregnancy, and like you I was told outright that an IC couldn't support a uterus that would be consistently several weeks ahead of gestation. To give you some perspective, my uterus measured 54wks gestation at 28wks. 

Twins are hugely difficult to get to term, fraught with complications, and usually deliver early as a result. That's before you throw IC into the mix. Your condition is a problem, but not much more of a problem than carrying twins. In your predicament, you would have been fed the same bleak prospect if you had been pregnant with twins, as you have because of the excess fluid. The difference is that twins are not strictly considered a 'complication' of pregnancy - a subtle yet massive psychological difference of perception for you and your Doctors. 

Just as with the polyhydramnios twins are thought to increase the risk of PROM, PTL and stitch failure (some docs won't even contemplate a stitch with twins because they are born prem for so many other reasons that it is thought pointless! - they are wrong!). These are theoretical risks only tho hun, and in reality are still very small.

Hard as it is, try to imagine yourself with a stitch, but a few weeks ahead in gestation - from a cervical pressure perspective. This is your position, no worse, no better. Your cervix is reinforced and holding - and the stitch can take several months worth more pressure if necessary. It hasn't changed significantly ina week, but your fluid has risen and the strain increased. If it continues in this way then it proves it can remain more or less the same despite the ebb and flow of amniotic fluid. 

I am not an expert, nor are there guarantees in any pregnancy, particularly one with complications. However, I strongly feel that this isn't over for you JJ. You have been given worst case scenario, which is necessary and typical of medics who are duty bound to offer you every possible negative outcome. In reality, the unpredictability of pregnancy and your condition ironically also gives you immense scope, because no one can say for definite that this will not work out ok, and that you won't take home your full termer in a few months time. Measure for measure, I have seen many more healthy babies born of far more complex pregnancies with dire prosepcts than not - my beautiful daughter being one of them.

They have fgiven you this arbitrary figure of 10% infection risk because of the stitch!? Is this based on sound medical research? Or is it simply theoretical? I can't imagine there are many women in your position to have confirmed this figure. It is interesting that many doctors still point blank refuse to place elective stitches because they fear their potential for causing infection, when in reality they don't and the risk is minuscule. 

I am not an expert, and there may be many more unknowns that further cloud this issue for you JJ, BUT I do know that polyhydramnios is not a lost cause, and can be fixed. I also know that a stitch can more than hold its own against the weight you are carrying now and 10 wks from now. I understand that the waters could 'go at any minute', but I'm not sure how much of an actual risk this is? Is the pressure of 35cms of water now with a smaller baby any greater than th pressure at 32wks with a larger baby and normal fluid levels? The membrane is actually quite tough, and again PROM is a far more complex issue than just increased pressure.

I am sorry that I and the others cannot offer more than words hun, but I do hope amidst all the panic and fear, that you can take some comfort in them and perhaps see that at least some of it makes sense, and that the picture isn't necessarily so bleak :hugs:

PS - sorry JJ, after posting just wanted to edit and add that I feel my post is grossly inadequate, and might seem overly confident on your behalf, when I have no right to be! I suppose I deal with fear by going immediately into 'info mode', reassuring myself with facts, figures and clinical research - its my way, but is not for everyone and probably seems insensitive to your cause. Please understand, I am not and feel desperately sorry for you, totally helpless, and trying to help in the best way I know how. I know very little about your condition, but still stand by what I say, though I don't want to appear flippant or unduly 'brave'. Hope that makes sense xxx


----------



## olga2424

JimmyJam said:


> Hey Lizzie,
> 
> Thanks for your reassurance. Making this a quick one as I'm knackered.
> 
> Have still felt a bit nauseous & gripey today, just not 100%. My abdomen area (I know it's not my stomach because that's moved!) just feels tender & hurts when I lie on my side - though the tightenings have subsided. Hopefully I'll get some reassurance tmrw - & I think they'll start FFN testing from this week too ...
> 
> You are a darling for your dedication to reassuring all of us, thank you. It means a lot.
> 
> Olga love I am sorry. I am a week behind you & am having a really rough time too. I had started funnelling last week & my doctor muttered that closer to 24 weeks I too might have to be put on hospital bed rest. I'm 40 next week & have a sneaking suspicion I could end up spending my bday in bed. I too find it really tough being horizontal the whole time, I'm suffering from v bad back & hip ache. I hope you're ok, it's crappy but probably the best place ...
> 
> Christiana - poor you on your 30th - you are so right anout making the next bday the important one. I am loving your optimism & positive vibes.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts LaRock, hope you're doing ok.
> 
> V nervous about more bad news tomorrow. Will come back then.
> 
> Night all & Happy St Valentine.
> 
> JimmyJam xxx

Jimmyjam hun,:hugs::hugs:am all choked up as am typing this post. I so wish I could say or do something other than having you in my prayers and routing(sp) for you to keep fighting. Please hung in there and don't give up yet! (I know easier said than done) we are all here for you and we will see you through this tough journey hun.
*
Kateqpr* "I know an amniocentisis is not ideal, but that is still a 90% success rate, which is good, plus will hopefully buy you more time for your baby to grow. A good few friends of mine have had them and all been fine, so try and trust that the procedure, although scary, will really help you. Plus 26 weeks gestation, although early, can still have a good survival rate. There was a girl on this thread (Amy) who had her baby at 26 weeks just before Christmas. Her little girl is still going strong in the hospital, and showing good signs of making a full recovery, so don't think that your baby coming early is the end of the world. With steroids, and your doctor's aware of your situation, there is every chance your baby will be okay." That was well said hun and also thanks for the encouraging words.:flower:

*Christiana* hun, I also had a low lying placenta @ my 14w scan but it has since moved as the pregnancy progressed.

*Book.fish*, am so sorry for all the problems your having with your lady bits but have you tried the oral tablet for your thrush? as it seemed to have done wonders for me when the cream was useless. I know they say they don't recommend in pregnancy/early pregnancy but my doc prescribed it for me as a one off in the second tri (check with them!) its called fluconazole.

Okay, day 2 for me in hospital and I have been experiencing some weird sensation, pulling/pressure, mild lower back ache and its starting to make me paranoid.
Ive also had my 1st dose of steroids and a drug called nifedipine to calm my uterus down which am pleased about plus the consultant will be scanning me again in the morning (hope its good news and the funneling is not as bad as I think).
Am having trouble sleeping due to being admitted on labor ward with loads of screaming ladies and babies who have just been born. Its really tough going and I feel so tearful and emotional (HORMONES!!).
*
Lizzie*, how are you hun? *helengee*, and *live1980*, hope you all well..

Ps; 2 more sleeps to *v* day yikes!!!


----------



## olga2424

JimmyJam said:


> Hey Lizzie,
> 
> Thanks for your reassurance. Making this a quick one as I'm knackered.
> 
> Have still felt a bit nauseous & gripey today, just not 100%. My abdomen area (I know it's not my stomach because that's moved!) just feels tender & hurts when I lie on my side - though the tightenings have subsided. Hopefully I'll get some reassurance tmrw - & I think they'll start FFN testing from this week too ...
> 
> You are a darling for your dedication to reassuring all of us, thank you. It means a lot.
> 
> Olga love I am sorry. I am a week behind you & am having a really rough time too. I had started funnelling last week & my doctor muttered that closer to 24 weeks I too might have to be put on hospital bed rest. I'm 40 next week & have a sneaking suspicion I could end up spending my bday in bed. I too find it really tough being horizontal the whole time, I'm suffering from v bad back & hip ache. I hope you're ok, it's crappy but probably the best place ...
> 
> Christiana - poor you on your 30th - you are so right anout making the next bday the important one. I am loving your optimism & positive vibes.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts LaRock, hope you're doing ok.
> 
> V nervous about more bad news tomorrow. Will come back then.
> 
> Night all & Happy St Valentine.
> 
> JimmyJam xxx




lizziedripping said:


> Hi Jimmy :hugs:
> 
> I am so sorry you didn't get better news today, or that at least things had remained stable for you. As Kate already said, all may still be well in the end, but at this point it is impossible to know that, you have been told the odds are firmly stacked against you, and for that reason alone, the situation must feel unbearable. I am so sorry for you and dh that you are being put through this agonising wait :(
> 
> Ok, now for my thoughts on this situation. I've done some readin around polyhydramnios (but admittedly there's limited information about it), and Whilst its true that the condition puts you as officially high risk, in reality it isn't bleak hun. If a baby appears sonographically sound, then it usually is and it is not necessarily fetal issues which are causing the excess fluid. In these and most cases, the cause is unknown and can be managed by monitoring, and in more severe cases amnio reduction (which you referred to). The impression I get is that this is a relatively rare occurrence, but not unheard of, and once identified not catastrophic.
> 
> I understand you have the added worry of IC. Whilst this does cause more concern among your docs, I can promise that it is still absolutely possible to carry this excess weight on a weak cervix that has a stitch.
> 
> An incompetent cervix opens less due to weight of the foetus, and more because of stretching, and it is this that is thought to increase pressure on the cervix and force it to open. Although you are ahead in weeks due to the fluid, a woman's uterus can tolerate potentially 24/26Ibs of baby/amniotic fluid/placentas as I proved with the twins, without triggering PROM, labour or tearing through a stitch. Even a woman carrying one, hefty baby can manage 16Ibs in total before the uterine stretching triggers labour.
> 
> At 22wks, the average baby is 1Ib, the placenta 2Ibs and water 2Ibs. Yours is more , but you are still only sustaining the weight and pressure of a woman with still several more weeks to go before her body can no longer manage. You have much more 'give' in your body yet hun, despite how alarmist the doctors may seem.
> 
> If the onset of labour were due to something as simple as excess stretching and weight, then every woman carrying twins or large babies would deliver them by 28wks. The risks for those women are greater, but very few are in fact delivered before the average twin gestation of 34wks. The causes of labour are not fully understood, but it is a complex process which requires several factors to be in place. I can vouch for the fact that uterine girth, weight and stretching are definitely not one of them. My uterus was so over -distended, that it would not have gone into labour by itself because it was paper thin by 38wks, completely atonal and knackered - it still held, as did the stitch.
> 
> These are not just words JJ. You are too intelligent, and in too much despair for me to be offering false platitudes hun ( something I hope I never do on here). I have sat in a room with a Consultant, who has looked me square in the eye and told me he thought he had done us wrong by effectively saving a 'dead baby' in our beloved Evie! He meant well, but along with every other expert in the hospital, feared that she wouldn't make it, and if she did would have a catalogue of health issues which would make her life intolerable. They were wrong!!!
> 
> If I had given in to the feelings, advice and prognosis by every single professional on the night of her birth, we would have let her go there and then. These people are experts, they do know the statistics (and they are pirely that) but their primary role is to give you the absolute worst case scenarios - and they never fail to deliver.
> 
> When I discovered I was expecting twins, I was met with abject doom and gloom. It was felt that My cervix would never be able to manage a twin pregnancy, and like you I was told outright that an IC couldn't support a uterus that would be consistently several weeks ahead of gestation. To give you some perspective, my uterus measured 54wks gestation at 28wks.
> 
> Twins are hugely difficult to get to term, fraught with complications, and usually deliver early as a result. That's before you throw IC into the mix. Your condition is a problem, but not much more of a problem than carrying twins. In your predicament, you would have been fed the same bleak prospect if you had been pregnant with twins, as you have because of the excess fluid. The difference is that twins are not strictly considered a 'complication' of pregnancy - a subtle yet massive psychological difference of perception for you and your Doctors.
> 
> Just as with the polyhydramnios twins are thought to increase the risk of PROM, PTL and stitch failure (some docs won't even contemplate a stitch with twins because they are born prem for so many other reasons that it is thought pointless! - they are wrong!). These are theoretical risks only tho hun, and in reality are still very small.
> 
> Hard as it is, try to imagine yourself with a stitch, but a few weeks ahead in gestation - from a cervical pressure perspective. This is your position, no worse, no better. Your cervix is reinforced and holding - and the stitch can take several months worth more pressure if necessary. It hasn't changed significantly ina week, but your fluid has risen and the strain increased. If it continues in this way then it proves it can remain more or less the same despite the ebb and flow of amniotic fluid.
> 
> I am not an expert, nor are there guarantees in any pregnancy, particularly one with complications. However, I strongly feel that this isn't over for you JJ. You have been given worst case scenario, which is necessary and typical of medics who are duty bound to offer you every possible negative outcome. In reality, the unpredictability of pregnancy and your condition ironically also gives you immense scope, because no one can say for definite that this will not work out ok, and that you won't take home your full termer in a few months time. Measure for measure, I have seen many more healthy babies born of far more complex pregnancies with dire prosepcts than not - my beautiful daughter being one of them.
> 
> They have fgiven you this arbitrary figure of 10% infection risk because of the stitch!? Is this based on sound medical research? Or is it simply theoretical? I can't imagine there are many women in your position to have confirmed this figure. It is interesting that many doctors still point blank refuse to place elective stitches because they fear their potential for causing infection, when in reality they don't and the risk is minuscule.
> 
> I am not an expert, and there may be many more unknowns that further cloud this issue for you JJ, BUT I do know that polyhydramnios is not a lost cause, and can be fixed. I also know that a stitch can more than hold its own against the weight you are carrying now and 10 wks from now. I understand that the waters could 'go at any minute', but I'm not sure how much of an actual risk this is? Is the pressure of 35cms of water now with a smaller baby any greater than th pressure at 32wks with a larger baby and normal fluid levels? The membrane is actually quite tough, and again PROM is a far more complex issue than just increased pressure.
> 
> I am sorry that I and the others cannot offer more than words hun, but I do hope amidst all the panic and fear, that you can take some comfort in them and perhaps see that at least some of it makes sense, and that the picture isn't necessarily so bleak :hugs:
> 
> PS - sorry JJ, after posting just wanted to edit and add that I feel my post is grossly inadequate, and might seem overly confident on your behalf, when I have no right to be! I suppose I deal with fear by going immediately into 'info mode', reassuring myself with facts, figures and clinical research - its my way, but is not for everyone and probably seems insensitive to your cause. Please understand, I am not and feel desperately sorry for you and totally helpless, and trying to help in the best way I know how. I know very little about your condition, and don't want to appear flippant as a result. Hope that makes sense xxx

Wow! Lizzie, well said hun.....SPEECHLESS!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## book.fish2011

JJ, how are you today? I have been thinking about you a lot.

How are the other girls? 

Olga & Christiana & Kate & LR, how are things progressing with you?

Well I don't have very good news from my end today. The nurse telephoned me in the morning to tell me I have yet another UTI and must do a course of abtibiotics. This will be the third course since past 4 weeks. How can it even be possible that am susceptible to this continuous string of infection. Not to mention, my girls bits are still sore and painful and yeast infection continues. It seems like am walking around with two bulbs attached down there. ( multiple abscess)

I google for multiple infections and I bump across million stories with 2 trim losses. It's all quite depressing.

Can you all lovely ladies tell me if you've seen anyone on this thread with cerclage and infections like me, and who went on to have a successful pregnancy?

Dear Lizzie, with all your xperience here, can you think of someone who has really been through this and managed to birth the babies successfully?


----------



## olga2424

book.fish2011 said:


> JJ, how are you today? I have been thinking about you a lot.
> 
> How are the other girls?
> 
> Olga & Christiana & Kate & LR, how are things progressing with you?
> 
> Well I don't have very good news from my end today. The nurse telephoned me in the morning to tell me I have yet another UTI and must do a course of abtibiotics. This will be the third course since past 4 weeks. How can it even be possible that am susceptible to this continuous string of infection. Not to mention, my girls bits are still sore and painful and yeast infection continues. It seems like am walking around with two bulbs attached down there. ( multiple abscess)
> 
> I google for multiple infections and I bump across million stories with 2 trim losses. It's all quite depressing.
> 
> Can you all lovely ladies tell me if you've seen anyone on this thread with cerclage and infections like me, and who went on to have a successful pregnancy?
> 
> Dear Lizzie, with all your xperience here, can you think of someone who has really been through this and managed to birth the babies successfully?

Hi bbok.fish,:hugs: so sorry about the infections hun....Please do take the antibiotics asap especially now that you have a stitch in. I don't want to scare monger you but my experience with infections was not very good in my last pregnancy.....my consultant has been very active in treating me with antibiotics prophetically from 8w, 12w 16w 22w and now @ 24w.
And plse do try and keep away frm Dr. goggle. at least your lucky they've caught the infections in time before they do any damage hun....good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## book.fish2011

Hi Olga, am sorry about your last pregnancy. Am sorry I didnt have a chance to go through your posts. Of you don't mind can you tell me if you has infections then, and if they caused the problem? Only if you don't mind. 

How are you doing otherwise today? What are the doctors saying? Can you feel your bubba's kicks?

My h went to the hospital to collect my new antibiotic pills, he also had a word with my high risk OB about my worries on infection affecting babies. OB told him that pills won't affect the babies but need to take them to avoid kidney stones. She assured him nothing will happen to cerclage or babies. I just hope she's right. There's nothing more I can do, apart from taking antibiotics and drinking water , correct?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi BF - no one is totally sure about infection and ptl, and it is kind of a 'chicken and egg' scenario. Does infection trigger labour and open the cervix, or does an already dilated cervix allow infection into the uterus and then trigger labour. It is now thought however, that infection is generally only a risk after the cervix has opened. In my case, I had already dilated to 3cms with my daughter, an emergency stitch was placed but by then labour had set in only because my cervix had lain open for several hours.

In the twin pregnancy I had a confirmed BV infection at 21wks which had probably gone undetected for several weeks. It caused no problems at all, as is the case for most pregnant ladies - lots of women have the bacteria but are none the wiser because they aren't screened like us.

The reason you keep getting infection is because your immune system is lower in pregnancy, and the pressure of the babies on your bladder and urether allow bugs to breed more readily. Leaving a UTI untreated is dangerous in pregnancy mainly because it can spread rapidly and cause a kidney infection, which can in rare cases trigger labour. Lots and lots of women have UTis in pregnancy and the majority recover and go to term hun. There is no reason why the stitch should increase the risks or make the effects of a UTI any worse. 

The vagina contains millions of bacteriahun, it is by no means a sterile environment. So long as you have some closed cervix, it would be unusual for the bacteria to make it any further than your mucus plug or stitch. It is only if and when that barrier is lost is there a risk. The soreness and bulging you are feeling are typical of thrush, an infection which is again, common in pregnancy and rarely (if at all) affects the baby. 

Women here with IC who have previously lost their babies due to infection have usually had their IC go undetected until their cervix has already opened and infection got in. Sadly they are unaware of this until they experience the mild cramping and back ache of very early labour - often triggered by the infection and/or dilation.

This is a terrifying time for you sweet, and there are no words which will ultimately reassure, but please try not worry about these infections. It is extremely unlikely that they will trigger ptl in you as long as your cervix and stitch are intact. As I recall Kate had lots of UTIs and bleeding from 20 to 30wks but nothing ever came of them stitch-wise. I'm sure she'll be along to share her story with you soon hun.

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Lizzie, can't thank you enough for sharing this knowledge with me which you may have given to many women here before. 

I will hope meanwhile things stay where they are now; and don't get worse. Thrush and abscess are still okay to deal with as long as babies are unharmed.


----------



## LaRockera

book.fish2011 said:


> LR: yeah, how nice if all of us lagging behind here could time travel and catch up with where you are now? Will I too one day have a ticker like yours? I desperately want to.

You will. I promise. And so will JJ. 

I know it, because I was thinking _the exact same thing_ at your gestational age. How I envied tickers that were reaching the end, and wished I didn't have that long ahead. Well, guess what? Time flew by, as it always does. 

Additionally, don't think I'm too confident. I never stopped being nervous in my pregnancy, and even now, every little moment when my baby goes quiet or I think about all the things that could go wrong worries my like crazy. Worrying, I think, is something inherent in pregnancy and motherhood, especially in cases like ours.

*Christiana *- good idea, hon. Looking forward to it.

*Lizzy *- I'd just like to say how amazing you are, once more. You, and *Helen*, the amount of support I got from you and the other ladies in this thread make me want to help as much as I can myself.

*Kate *- :kiss::kiss::kiss: I'm SO glad you're finally relaxed, babe. Sorry about the nausea returning, it may not last though.:shrug: Important thing is, you're in your third trimester.

Finally,

*Jimmy *- Well, not much to say, hon, except maybe how sorry I am for reading you're having to go through all this s***. I could patronise you endlessly about not to worry and blah blah, but it would be fruitless. There's not really much I can add to all the brilliant advice Lizzie and Helen offered, I will repeat though, that the stitch is there to hold an amazing amount of weight, so at least don't see it _in conjunction _to the your fluid issue. I'm positive the stitch is there to do its job, and as far as this part of your pregnancy is concerned, it will.

As for the amniotic fluid, this is something that just happens sometimes, and it may have nothing to do with the baby. It's just how the sac works sometimes. Mine has been on the lowest side of normal throughout the latest part of the second and so far the third trimester, I was paranoid about leaking, turned out, this is just how it works in this particular pregnancy. I think the fact that you're approaching viability, as well as the fact that something _can _be done, are very, very important parameters to consider. Like the other ladies said, 10% risk means 90% success, which is a huge percentage if you think about it. If you had the exact opposite problem, ie. a torn sac that wouldn't reseal, there would be very little to nothing they could do (although there are many, many positive stories out there), as the baby cannot survive without the fluid. But in your case, they have a way of taking the excess fluid out, and the chances of it working are actually 9 in 10.

The most important thing is that you are being monitored and taken care of. Don't fight your feelings, and you will probably be an emotional wreck throughout this pregnancy, but seeing how you could very well have a happy ending, I think you're doing well and being very brave, gritting your teeth and fighting. We're all thinking of you and sending positive vibes. Please keep updating, we're all positive this _will_ have a happy ending, as there are good, scientific reasons to point likewise.


----------



## chistiana

Bookfish- hey hun just wanted to tell you that both with ds and now i went through more than 1 course of antibiotics (2 this time round and probably will start third soon as i suspect i have thrush toi- waiting for swab results to come back soon). My doc keeps telling me that as long as it is treated there is nothing to worry about so keep that if you want.xx

Jj- thinking of you hun, will try and see whether i can find any info or stories on your condition in any of the greek sites and traslate.xx


----------



## JimmyJam

You are all totally amazing, thank you. 

Lizzie, Helen, Kate, LaRock - thanks for all your advice & encouragement, you've taken both time & care to support me & it means a lot. . And Bookfish, Christiana & Olga thank you too for your kind, kind words. You are all special ladies. 

I'm not in a position to write proper replies or to share my experiences with those of you looking for advice as I've been a total wreck all day (and night) but I just want you all to know how grateful I am - and hopefully I'll be back in action soon and able to contribute back. I hope you're all doing ok. 

I am seeing a specialist consultant privately tmrw evening who will hopefully be able to provide us with some answers regarding my condition. 

Will check in after that. 

Thanks. 

Jj xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Jimmy, heaven help us if we only helped and supported people quid pro quo. There was a time when each and every one of us could only ask for advice, and in due course, we were able to offer our two cents for others, too. Please don't ever think you are here under some sort of clause or conditionally. All we want from you is to be strong and make it through this sane and, eventually, happy. We want you and your bubba to reach the end safely- and I'm sure that that's what will happen, even if it has to drive you insane with worry.

:hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Thanks LR and Christiana for your kind kind words.

JJ, wish you all the very best for the appointment with the specialist. Will be thinking about you.


----------



## kateqpr

Good luck today Larockera! Is it your removal today? X


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi all :)

LR - is it your stitch removal today hun? Can't believe you're here already. Thoughts and love coming your way :hugs:

JJ - you never have to feel obliged to reply to us here - we're here for you and not the other way around. I know that in the midst of my battle to remain pregnant I didn't want to talk to anyone, and certainly didn't want to discuss my predicament - somehow it focused me too much on every little twinge, and that only scared me more. 

Good luck with your appt tonight, and I hope this specialist can bring you some peace. It certainly always helped me to feel I was doing something, no matter how small, because most of the time I felt so helpless. It's important to be realistic about the facts, but at the same time to maintain some hope. After all, no one knows for certain how this pregnancy is going to pan out, and ultimately there is still a good chance you'll make it to at least 30wks. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## olga2424

book.fish2011 said:


> Hi Olga, am sorry about your last pregnancy. Am sorry I didnt have a chance to go through your posts. Of you don't mind can you tell me if you has infections then, and if they caused the problem? Only if you don't mind.
> 
> How are you doing otherwise today? What are the doctors saying? Can you feel your bubba's kicks?
> 
> My h went to the hospital to collect my new antibiotic pills, he also had a word with my high risk OB about my worries on infection affecting babies. OB told him that pills won't affect the babies but need to take them to avoid kidney stones. She assured him nothing will happen to cerclage or babies. I just hope she's right. There's nothing more I can do, apart from taking antibiotics and drinking water , correct?

Hi Book.fish, so sorry about the late response hun.... Yes, bubba is kicking loads and mostly in my 'lady bits':blush:. Little bit about my story. when I found out I was pregnant @ round 8w I had really bad thrush on/off. my next hospital visit @ 12w again I reported the discomfort I was experiencing and was informed that it was quite a normal occurrence in pregnant women due to the increase of hormones in the body. I was administered with vaginal pessaries which relieved it for a couple of days or so but it kept reoccurring.

@16w it had gotten worse and by then I think I also had contracted bv and again I informed the midwife and all I was given was more vag pessaries, no swabs.
I started to experience loads of extra greenish discharge and leaking some fluid. being my 1st pregnancy I didn't no if this was normal or not. 
The next day i self refereed my self to the maternal assessment unit were they examined me with a speculum and they noticed my membranes had already bulged and I was told that the infection could have traveled right up to my cervix causing it to soften and opened up prematurely (don't know how true this was tho!). As with this pregnancy they've truly discovered and confirmed I have IC. 

Finally my waters broke @ 20+5 and i was induced at 21w due to infection. Am still not sure whether my cervix also played part but as *Lizzie* said it could have been my cervix had opened up already and the infection got the opportunity to travel up and cause more havoc.
However with this current pregnancy I have been treated with antibiotics prophetically frm 8-24w as I also tested positive for GBS and also when i got thrush this time round after my stitch, it was treated with a dose of fluconazle(flagyl) as i didn't want to take any chances.:nope:The good news is at least they have caught it in time and treating it appropriately!

AM currently still on strict hospital bed rest and it appears like am staring to loose my my mind due to luck of sleep and boredom:sleep::sleep: just don't know what to do with my self.
*Lizzie*hun:help::help: and any one who can help, These are my scan pics and just wanted your opinion on what you think as I don't seem to be getting a clear answer from my doctors, when I ask them how big and wide/bad the funneling is the response is doom and gloom.....I have uploaded some of my scan pics so you can have a look and give your opinion, I know your not Drs. and not trained to interpret scans but may have your own experiences and some rough ideas.

My hospital report states the length of the cervix is about 23mm bellow the stitch with cervical funneling that measures 11mm in diameter and 10mm in length (TVS) and with the TAS the cervix measures 30mm. Whats your opinion or take on this? I don't know if I have funneled through the stitch:cry:, but at least it appears the external os is still closed. All in all, am still hanging in there and also experiencing on/off lower back ache( and hoping this is not a cause for concern..??)Any one experiencing or experienced it whilst on strict bed rest? 

*JimmyJ*, am really thinking and praying for you loads sweet and good luck for today! You will be just fine hun.
*Larockera*, how are you and when is stitch removal day?....so excited for you babes! 
Christiana hun, how is it going?* kateqpr*, hi dear not long and you will soon be joining Larokera too :happydance:Hi to all the ladies I have missed, @midnight tonight will be VIABILITY:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0883.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0886.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0889.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0887.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## book.fish2011

Thanks Olga. Being on hospital bedrest is hard, I can imagine. I use my iPad (am at home, lying on my bed most time), it's giving me some company.

Am so so sorry for the lost of your first baby. I know the pain, I've been there. Dono if you read my old posts; my son died in nicu when he was 11 days old. He was born at 30 weeks due to unexplained Pprom.

I wish all goes well and you bring your baby home this time. Congrats for making it to viability. :flower:

I never remember having thrush before. I strongly suspect I got it this time bcoz of taking antibiotics for UTI. I don't know if I have BV (what is BV btw?). My doc took a swab from vagina during my 14th week and last week. I think they found no infection.

At what week did you get cerclage this time? Can you tell me why did the funneling occur?

Pls hang in there. You are getting closer and closer to the goal.

P.s. I m no good reading ultrasounds. But am trying to look at them carefully. Will tell you if I see anything.


----------



## olga2424

book.fish2011 said:


> Thanks Olga. Being on hospital bedrest is hard, I can imagine. I use my iPad (am at home, lying on my bed most time), it's giving me some company.
> 
> Am so so sorry for the lost of your first baby. I know the pain, I've been there. Dono if you read my old posts; my son died in nicu when he was 11 days old. He was born at 30 weeks due to unexplained Pprom.
> 
> I wish all goes well and you bring your baby home this time. Congrats for making it to viability. :flower:
> 
> I never remember having thrush before. I strongly suspect I got it this time bcoz of taking antibiotics for UTI. I don't know if I have BV (what is BV btw?). My doc took a swab from vagina during my 14th week and last week. I think they found no infection.
> 
> At what week did you get cerclage this time? Can you tell me why did the funneling occur?
> 
> Pls hang in there. You are getting closer and closer to the goal.
> 
> P.s. I m no good reading ultrasounds. But am trying to look at them carefully. Will tell you if I see anything.

Hi hun, am so sorry about your loss too dear and also routing for you. BV is bacteria vaginosis - and its caused by an imbalance of naturally occurring bacterial flora (the usual bacteria found in a woman's vagina). And apparently having BV when you're pregnant is associated with an increased risk of preterm birth and having a low-birth-weight baby, preterm premature rupture of the membranes (PPROM), <> and uterine infection after delivery. A few studies show a connection between BV and second-trimester miscarriage.

I had my stitch placed in at 17w+3 days and at this time my cervical length had shortened to 21mm with no funneling and after the stitch it grew back to 31mm , I think I started to funnel around 19w+5 and when I had my scan on Tue at 23w+4 days, my funneling had got worse and I was immediately admitted into hospital on strict bed rest:growlmad:....All Ive got is my laptop to keep me company. The good thing is Ive had my steroid shots and a drug called nifedipine to calm my uterus down in case I go into labor and also hoping I can at least bake my lo for another 3w (Praying if i get there!).


----------



## selina22

Hi everyone sorry im not commenting much but i am reading all your stories and having faith through them, i am nearly 8 weeks on sunday.... and i was told at my midwife appointment yesterday that i will have the stitch around week 14.... with my daughter i was on strict bedrest, not that i was told to go on it, but i just did it anything to get her here after my loss... and she was born full term.. now im told there really is no need for bedrest and i should just carry on as normal, they wont write me a letter for hubby to get leave from work, so he can help take my 4 yr old daughter to nursery etc, and be around to help. Im worried if i dont do what i did last time, my baby wont make it again :( advice please, is strict bedrest nessesary?? or am i just over reacting, xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi All,

So I've seen Sailesh Kumar, sub-specialist in fetal care, at Queen Charlottes, and he was great. He's also an obstetrician & I would recommend him any time. He had a lovely manner, intelligent and neither patronising nor smarmy. 

I am being admitted tonight, my water levels are dangerously high & could break any minute. 

It is rare to have such high levels at this gestational age so, as I thought, it is likely that there is a problem: chromosomal, genetic or neurological. They just can't tell. And they can't tell me if it might be ok either. But it doesn't look good. 

Apparently it's also likely that my cervical shortening isn't down to IC but to the fact I will have had excess fluid early, causing the problem. 

I am devastated but calm & I believe I will lose the baby. I've been right all along. I've read between the lines on Dr Google. 

I don't want to go into hospital - I feel like it's a prison sentence - & they'll put me on the antenatal ward where people are having babies. I just want to stay at home with Pyjama & Matt. I'm so scared. 

Part of me wishes I could just have the stitch removed & let nature take it's course, rather than fighting against it. This isn't a mechanical problem caused by the cone biopsy I had, it's a serious & intrinsic problem with my pregnancy. 

Life is very cruel. We have suffered so mucn over the last few years. 

I know some of you have suffered multiple losses so you can empathise with how I feel. I'm 40 next week & my chances of having a family are gradually fading into the ether. 

I'm not being negative, I'm a realist. Unfortunately life has taught me only too well that it's not all Hollywood. 

Don't know what reception will be like in hospital but will try & log in. 

LaRock - darling your dreams are so close to being realised. Good luck with stitch removal. 
Olga & BF - I hope your worries are unfounded & everything resolves ok. 
Christina - you'll get there babe, your attitude is fab. 

Lizzie, Helen, Kate. Thank you you've been fantastic. Kate - you are sooo close now!!

Cheers Girls. 

JimmyJam xx


----------



## HelenGee

JimmyJam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I've seen Sailesh Kumar, sub-specialist in fetal care, at Queen Charlottes, and he was great. He's also an obstetrician & I would recommend him any time. He had a lovely manner, intelligent and neither patronising nor smarmy.
> 
> I am being admitted tonight, my water levels are dangerously high & could break any minute.
> 
> It is rare to have such high levels at this gestational age so, as I thought, it is likely that there is a problem: chromosomal, genetic or neurological. They just can't tell. And they can't tell me if it might be ok either. But it doesn't look good.
> 
> Apparently it's also likely that my cervical shortening isn't down to IC but to the fact I will have had excess fluid early, causing the problem.
> 
> I am devastated but calm & I believe I will lose the baby. I've been right all along. I've read between the lines on Dr Google.
> 
> I don't want to go into hospital - I feel like it's a prison sentence - & they'll put me on the antenatal ward where people are having babies. I just want to stay at home with Pyjama & Matt. I'm so scared.
> 
> Part of me wishes I could just have the stitch removed & let nature take it's course, rather than fighting against it. This isn't a mechanical problem caused by the cone biopsy I had, it's a serious & intrinsic problem with my pregnancy.
> 
> Life is very cruel. We have suffered so mucn over the last few years.
> 
> I know some of you have suffered multiple losses so you can empathise with how I feel. I'm 40 next week & my chances of having a family are gradually fading into the ether.
> 
> I'm not being negative, I'm a realist. Unfortunately life has taught me only too well that it's not all Hollywood.
> 
> Don't know what reception will be like in hospital but will try & log in.
> 
> LaRock - darling your dreams are so close to being realised. Good luck with stitch removal.
> Olga & BF - I hope your worries are unfounded & everything resolves ok.
> Christina - you'll get there babe, your attitude is fab.
> 
> Lizzie, Helen, Kate. Thank you you've been fantastic. Kate - you are sooo close now!!
> 
> Cheers Girls.
> 
> JimmyJam xx

JJ- xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx my sweet to you, your precious baby, Matt and Pyjama xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Darling, brave sweet JJ, I am so so sorry :cry:

I am sorry beyond words that this baby might have something fundamentally wrong with him or her - that is cruel, and I cannot make that right in my head :cry: It could still be ok against the odds, but your instincts as a woman are telling otherwise - that in itself means more than the statistics. I will however keep hoping and praying for you all :hugs:

As for IC being caused by this and not genuine IC - that is wholly possible. There are lots of twin ladies who have 'twin induced IC' and deliver prematurely, but then go on to have singletons with no trouble. This does happen, but as with those ladies the stitch can still prevent dilation and keep the pregnancy going - I stand by that hun, and feel pretty sure the stitch won't let you down.

Obviously tho, there are the PROM and baby issues to consider - neither of which are as certain. The upshot being of course that you are left heartbroken and devastated :nope: 

Have they said how they're going to manage you JJ? Do they still plan to do fluid reduction to make things physically better for you?

I will have you firmly in my thoughts over the next few days honey for what it's worth. again, I am So, so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Jj there s nothing i can say...only that at this extremely difficult time for you when you can see no hope at all i will try and hope faith for you. I will sincerely be thinking and praying a miracle happens and you are out of there with bubs in your belly happy and healthy asap.lots of love xx


----------



## book.fish2011

JJ, I really hope this specialist can do a miracle for you. Pls have hope. I know exactly what you mean when you say you want a family and you deserve one so much. Sorry, am so bad at conforting someone through words. If I met you today, I'd give you a tight hug.


----------



## kateqpr

Oh JJ my love. That is not the news anyone wanted to hear. My heart breaks for you - because the uncertainty continues for you, which must be agonising. Are they still planning on the original plan of action for you (amniocentesis etc)?

Hospitals are rough to stay at - i spent five days on the labour ward when i was 23 weeks and bleeding, terrified that i was about to lose my baby. Whatever the outcome, even just being in hospital is tough. But you are in the best place to manage your situation and get the best possible outcome for you. I remember crying a lot, especially when Andy went home each evening. My only advice is try and block out the sound sof labour ward with a lap top, DVD's, and a small radio with headphones to listen to. Create your own bubble to exist in to get you through. 

If they do do an amnio, will it give you more information on the health of your baby? 

I am so sorry you are having to go through this. Of course, things may still work out okay (complicated but okay), but even just this process is mentally and emotionally cruel for both you and Matt. 

If there is anything i can do, truly, then do please let me know. I am not far away and more than happy to visit you if (fingers crossed) your time in hospital turns into weeks. 

I check on B&B alot at night, as i have severe insomnia at the moment, so if you need to talk in the wee small hours (hospital life has that effect....) then send me a message and i'll get back as soon as i can. 

Be strong, sweetpea. 

XX


----------



## chistiana

Bookfish-just a little update with some relevant info for you too...i went into the hospital tonight cause i was having cramps all day long and i thought id rather be safe than sorry. Good things first..bubs is fine and very very active which accounts for the pain.the downside is my doc came in and told me my swab results have come back and i do have another infection so i will have to go on my 3rd 10 day antibiotics course. I fistly asked why i was getting all these infections and he told me that the stitch is probably causing them. I then asked him if the antibiotics could by any chance hurt my baby and he was very reassuring in that there is no risk at all. He told me that about 3 days ago a patient gave birth. She fous she had toxoplasmosis at 8 weeks pg but didnt want to terminate so she went on antibiotics from week 12 to week 40!!EVERY SINGLE DAY!!the baby came out just fine. So i guess i d rather i didnt have to have antibiotics again (as i ll probably need another kidney after so much of it-i only have one anyway!!) BUT they WILL NOT harm my baby. So pls dont worry about infections and antibiotics, as long as you catch it early you re fine! Xx


----------



## liven1980

Hi everyone,
jj: I lack words. It is soulbreaking and one just want to pass away and wake up when there is a solution or answer to what will happen. the wait is so hard to carry. I cant do much, just say that i really do think that you will have a family one day. I just believe it. i also have questions like the other ladies here-will you still take out the extra fluid? What is the plan? You are in my thoughts.

LaR: how did the removal of the stich go?

bookfish: As other ladies said-take the antibotics, drink water, empty your bladder when at toilet (i stand at the end and often a bit more gets out), keep your feet warm (dont know why, but midwife told me), drink one big glass of water with squeesed lemon every day (the acid kills bacteria). but most of all-chech the urine often- its a non-invasive procedure so why not? I have used antibiotics during pregnancy because suspected infection (not uti) and its not dangerous for the baby. I also got a lot of antibiotics before and ten days after cerclage. So antibiotics is something we can use in pregnancy (not all kinds of course, but doc knows).

bookfish i have a question, but dont know if it is okay to ask, and please dont ansewer if its not. I totally understand and apologize if it hurts you. I read what you said about losing youre son in week 30. As you know i lost Jacob during birth...midwifes thought the babys head was coming, but it was his shoulder and it took to long time for them to realise. Me being 30 weeks next friday (hopefully,..dont believe it before im there...) thought week 30 was relatively "safe". can i ask why he died? Just thought i might relaxec a bit in week 30, but I read so many different things you know... Once again im sorry if the question is unsensitive. 

I am 29 weeks today, hoping for a couple a weeks more. 

lots of love to everone


----------



## LaRockera

*JJ *- I choose to remain positive for you. Nothing is lost, especially since they have no straight answer for you. I still believe your baby will make it through this. I am so sorry that you're having to go through this, it's more I can imagine, and words are small and poor to describe what I feel and think. But I will remain hopeful. Nothing is over. 

*Selina *- An elective cerclage at 14 weeks has a 99.5% of success, and I was told not to go on bed rest at all, just take it easy, which I did. Just avoid house chores for the second trimester (can you get someone to help you?), try not to walk for more than 20 min and better to stay on pelvic rest. And drink plenty of water. Put your feet up whenever you can, but no need to worry. Don't lift heavy things, look after your personal hygiene, have someone else do housework for you, and you'll be fine.

*Olga*- apologies hon, whatever I'd say it'd be misleading, I'm not sure I even know what I'm looking at. :nope:

As for me guys, stitch is still in there. I called the clinic this morning and my doctor told me there's no need to rush. I do plan to call on Monday and pester a bit though, as I was told that if I go into labour and the stitch is still there, it'll have to be a c-section. I don't object to this per se, but would like to give vaginal birth a go if possible (I know this sounds like a silly worry to some of the ladies here. Please don't ever think I consider this a 'problem' or anything, just having some thoughts, that's all. I hope I'm not being insensitive, I still worry sick about everything really).


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey LR - you can still deliver vaginally if you go into labour with the stitch intact. It just means heading to hospital as soon as you feel the beginnings of labour so that they can remove the stitch quickly before labour is established fully (but then you'd have to do that anyway even if you were having a section). You should ask them if they're comfortable removing the stitch under these circumstances, it sounds as though they aren't. 

I was told I could have a vaginal delivery with the twins, but if labour began before stitch removal I'd have to get to hospital immediately - as it turns out the choice was made by my breech twin A regardless.

I'd mention this the next time you see your Doc hun, you should really be able to get the delivery you choose - baby permitting :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you, Lizzie. I was told that if labour begins before the stitch is removed I'd have to go for a c-section, which seems to be the policy here, which is why I want to clarify things. But like you said, it's my lil miss that will eventually decide, and the most important thing is for her to get here safe and sound.

xx


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> Bookfish-just a little update with some relevant info for you too...i went into the hospital tonight cause i was having cramps all day long and i thought id rather be safe than sorry. Good things first..bubs is fine and very very active which accounts for the pain.the downside is my doc came in and told me my swab results have come back and i do have another infection so i will have to go on my 3rd 10 day antibiotics course. I fistly asked why i was getting all these infections and he told me that the stitch is probably causing them. I then asked him if the antibiotics could by any chance hurt my baby and he was very reassuring in that there is no risk at all. He told me that about 3 days ago a patient gave birth. She fous she had toxoplasmosis at 8 weeks pg but didnt want to terminate so she went on antibiotics from week 12 to week 40!!EVERY SINGLE DAY!!the baby came out just fine. So i guess i d rather i didnt have to have antibiotics again (as i ll probably need another kidney after so much of it-i only have one anyway!!) BUT they WILL NOT harm my baby. So pls dont worry about infections and antibiotics, as long as you catch it early you re fine! Xx

Thanks Christiana. Hope everything goes well for all of us.


----------



## book.fish2011

liven1980 said:


> Hi everyone,
> jj: I lack words. It is soulbreaking and one just want to pass away and wake up when there is a solution or answer to what will happen. the wait is so hard to carry. I cant do much, just say that i really do think that you will have a family one day. I just believe it. i also have questions like the other ladies here-will you still take out the extra fluid? What is the plan? You are in my thoughts.
> 
> LaR: how did the removal of the stich go?
> 
> bookfish: As other ladies said-take the antibotics, drink water, empty your bladder when at toilet (i stand at the end and often a bit more gets out), keep your feet warm (dont know why, but midwife told me), drink one big glass of water with squeesed lemon every day (the acid kills bacteria). but most of all-chech the urine often- its a non-invasive procedure so why not? I have used antibiotics during pregnancy because suspected infection (not uti) and its not dangerous for the baby. I also got a lot of antibiotics before and ten days after cerclage. So antibiotics is something we can use in pregnancy (not all kinds of course, but doc knows).
> 
> bookfish i have a question, but dont know if it is okay to ask, and please dont ansewer if its not. I totally understand and apologize if it hurts you. I read what you said about losing youre son in week 30. As you know i lost Jacob during birth...midwifes thought the babys head was coming, but it was his shoulder and it took to long time for them to realise. Me being 30 weeks next friday (hopefully,..dont believe it before im there...) thought week 30 was relatively "safe". can i ask why he died? Just thought i might relaxec a bit in week 30, but I read so many different things you know... Once again im sorry if the question is unsensitive.
> 
> I am 29 weeks today, hoping for a couple a weeks more.
> 
> lots of love to everone

I love talking about my boy. Only problem s with this site on my iPad. I typed a long response to Christiana and the whole browser crashed and I lost what I typed. Didn't have the energy to type it all again so just said thanks.

My boy : I lived in Dubai and was working till 28th week. Pregnancy was picture perfect. No pains, no spotting, no uti, no IC, baby was growing well...everything was like a dream. I went to India in 28th week to have my delivery there. I had a baby shower there attended by 400 guests, all family and friends, went around visiting relatives and shopping. Never noticed anything was amiss. One day after I'd travelled on a extremely bumpy road to get to my In-laws place which is in a country, I saw that some water gushed out when I peed. I told my husband and he thought its just some discharge and am always a paranoid woman, he didn't take it seriously. I went for a day nap and when I woke up I saw my dress and bed linen soaked in water. Then we started off to a hospital in the city, some 3 hours away. It took me almost 8 hours from the time my water broke to get to the hospital. my baby was born on same night through c-section. He weighed 1600 gms. He had to be on ventilator for 3 days, then on oxygen for another 5 days. After that he was fine. On 11th day he had some breathing issues because his PDA(a premie baby problem), returned due to a sepsis infection. Within hours he had a grade 3 Brain bleed and died. Primarily I was responsible for him having to be born like that, so early, on his last day, the nicu doc and nurses did some goof up not realizing he was sick. When they realized it was too late. I must also add that we dont have the best nicus in India. Early babies survive only if they are lucky. Few months ago, I read in papers about a 24 weeker baby who lived - can you imagine, it's a very big news. In the western world it's not an eye-brow raising thing. So in summary my baby and I were not lucky enough - so he died. My poor thing.

I dont know if my story is of any use to anyone but I just couldn't let off the chance of speaking about my sweet son. The reason am staying in Dubai this time around is to give my babies a better chance. But really not sure what am going to get finally. ( Dubai nicus are on par with the western world). But I really not sure what will be the ending of my story this time.


----------



## kateqpr

Bookfish - thank you so much for sharing your precious story. So desperately sad for you. But it sounds like you've done everything you can to make things different this time round, and that you're in a better place if anything does go wrong. But i'm guessing things will go so smoothly this time round. Try not to worry, you and your doctors are doing everything right, and the infections will soon be gone, and you'll be back to feeling more normal. You're doing brilliantly, and the sequence of events that happened last time WILL NOT happen again. I promise. 

XX


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Olga, sorry hun, I seem to have missed your scan pics yesterday. A 23mm cervix is brilliant - and the fact that you are funneled to the stitch not important because you have a good remaining length of cervix below it. I am not sure why the docs are so alarmist hun - are there any other issues with the pregnancy as afar as you know?

the measurements for your funneling are at the moment what you'd expect, and at 11x10mms it is extremely unlikely that you have dilated through the stitch. There is far too much remaining closed cervix below the stitch for it to have dilated through it - the remaining length would be less than 10mms if that were the case. Have the docs said why they think this is such a bad scan result? I am certain they would have had to tell you if you had dilated through the stitch darlin'. 

I know its easy for me to say honey, but please try not to worry - unless there's something else I don't know about, this looks fine to me, and no worse than you'd see in any lady with genuine IC at 24wks into the pregnancy. xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone. 

I hope you are all having a good weekend! Beautiful clear blue skies here today, sunny and cold. Perfect! 

Bookfish - how are you feeling honey? Hope you're finally starting to feel better. 

Christiana - same goes for you lovely. Have the cramps eased off now? Are the antibiotics working? Hope you're both feeling better and nicely calm about the coming months. 

LaRockera - so excited about your stitch removal. ANOTHER stitch success story for everyone to look to. Well done you. 

Jimmyjam - i'm guessing / hoping you just have no internet connection in hospital. I am thinking about you a lot and hoping and praying things have stabllized for you, and that hospital is not proving too difficult a stay.

HI Olga / Liven / Selina. Hoping things are going nice and quietly for you all!

My news - had a small bit of bright red blood again last night. But for the first time ever, i didn't go to hospital. It happened at 11pm last night just as i was getting into bed. The usual bright red when i wiped, then NOTHING. I sat up in bed for an hour waiting to see if anything else happened, but it didn't. And i feel fast asleep! I knew that if i went to straight to hospital i'd be brought in for 24 hours observation, but to be honest the thought of another 24 hours sleepless in hospital doing nothing (but having my blood pressure checked every 4 hours) didn't really appeal. 

I've woken up this morning, no more spots of blood at all, no cramps, no nothing. So i think i'm just going to assume it was that naughty little polyp popping again (as it has done, ooooh, ten times now this pregnancy). As my husband pointed out, each time this has happened it has never effected the baby, it's just been my irritable cervix. 

Baby is kicking lots this morning, so just going to rest at home (it's my day off resting at home while Poppy is at grandma's, and SO SO just want to nap today.....). I'm only ten mins from the hospital so of course shall head there if anything changes. But just couldn't face another midnight trip on my own to labour ward.....

God, what a difference a month makes. A month ago i'd have been there like a shot. I really have relaxed a lot these last few weeks.....

XX


----------



## selina22

LaRockera said:


> *JJ *- I choose to remain positive for you. Nothing is lost, especially since they have no straight answer for you. I still believe your baby will make it through this. I am so sorry that you're having to go through this, it's more I can imagine, and words are small and poor to describe what I feel and think. But I will remain hopeful. Nothing is over.
> 
> *Selina *- An elective cerclage at 14 weeks has a 99.5% of success, and I was told not to go on bed rest at all, just take it easy, which I did. Just avoid house chores for the second trimester (can you get someone to help you?), try not to walk for more than 20 min and better to stay on pelvic rest. And drink plenty of water. Put your feet up whenever you can, but no need to worry. Don't lift heavy things, look after your personal hygiene, have someone else do housework for you, and you'll be fine.
> 
> *Olga*- apologies hon, whatever I'd say it'd be misleading, I'm not sure I even know what I'm looking at. :nope:
> 
> As for me guys, stitch is still in there. I called the clinic this morning and my doctor told me there's no need to rush. I do plan to call on Monday and pester a bit though, as I was told that if I go into labour and the stitch is still there, it'll have to be a c-section. I don't object to this per se, but would like to give vaginal birth a go if possible (I know this sounds like a silly worry to some of the ladies here. Please don't ever think I consider this a 'problem' or anything, just having some thoughts, that's all. I hope I'm not being insensitive, I still worry sick about everything really).

Thanks so much thats made me feel tones better though i worry as i am over weight and i dont know if that makes a difference to my cervix, but you think it might as the weight etc... will try and rest up as much as possible then in second tri.... complete bedrest is not nessasary then xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Selling hun, your own weight won't affect the cervix. IC happens as a direct result of uterine expansion as the baby grows - one less thing to be anxious about at what is a worrying time anyway hon :) x

Kate - :hugs: Glad the bleeding doesn't terrify you quite so much now and that you had a reasonably restful night's sleep :hugs:

JJ - if you're reading this, you have been in my thoughts all weekend :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Hi Kate: thanks am better today. Blood is scary, but am glad it didn't happen again. I have frequent nose bleeds. Other day my dh saw some blood on a piece of tissue in the bathroom and got horrified that my spotting started again. I had to comfort him saying its just nose bleed. Things are taking a toll on him after all tat we've been through.

LR: good luck with stitch removal. You are justified to worry about the mode of delivery. Am sure all goes well.

JJ,Olga, Liven how are you? I have been thinking of JJ all weekend too. Just hoping everything's fine with her. Olga, you are past viability mark now. Wow!


----------



## selina22

lizziedripping said:


> Selling hun, your own weight won't affect the cervix. IC happens as a direct result of uterine expansion as the baby grows - one less thing to be anxious about at what is a worrying time anyway hon :) x
> 
> Kate - :hugs: Glad the bleeding doesn't terrify you quite so much now and that you had a reasonably restful night's sleep :hugs:
> 
> JJ - if you're reading this, you have been in my thoughts all weekend :hugs:

Oh that made me feel better, though im huge, lol, maybe i should relax a bit then, im so worried about all things like school runs moving doing anything lol.. maybe i shouldnt be, maybe i can still do things just slowley lol xx thanks again x


----------



## liven1980

Hello everyone, sunny, but cold in Oslo today..

Bookfish: thank you so much for charing your story. I am so sorry about you loosing him, I sadly know the feeling... Hoping we both will have more luck in 2012, and hold our angelbabies as guardian angels for theyre littlesister/brother.

Kate: when are you due? I am glad the spotting stopped and it is so reasuring feeling the activity of the baby. I have had very small spotting now and then, probably a bit less than you, but I know how worrying it is. I called the hospital, they said the cerwix can be a bit irritated sometimes and not to worry.

Lizzie: just wanted to say that I have read so many of your posts and that I hope you know how helpful you have been. If you ever come to Norway, let me know and I will take very good care of you:) :) 
(it actually goes to all the ladies here thoug!)

Jj: thinking about you.

Olga: I had 2,3 cm after emergency cerclage at 21+5 with funneling, I believe to the sticht, but to be honest i didt want to know... It has been around 2 cm since. As i understand from what Lizzie and others have written, the point is that the funneling will stop because of the sticht, doing its job, preventing furter funneling. Good luck with everything, I will follow you here :)

LaR: so you have not been on complete bedrest? what kind of cerclage do you have? Did you have funneling (sorry, have read your story, but cant remember..)

I am 29+2 today. Had a not so good day yesterday, but feel better today. I feel like when i am "finished" with one worry, a new one pops up and i cant let it go... 
I guess it is normal...

To everyone: have a nice sunday:)


----------



## liven1980

bookfish: just read your latest post... had to smile because i recognised what you wrote about nose bleeding. I have a lot of nosebleeding and my man was very worried to when he saw a redspotted paper. We are lucy to have caring men who stand by our side. I try to send him out with friends in the weekends so he can have a bit of good time and relax.


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in briefly. Thank you for your messages. 

The hospital haven't got a bed for me so, I'm still at home. There's a queue for a single room & I just don't want to go on that ward again where people are having babies. I'm too fragile. My consultant was very clear he wants me in in case my membranes rupture or I go into labour & tear the stitch. The shirodkar will need removing under a spinal & they won't perform a c-section until 26 weeks. But my whole family is in agreement that home is the best place for me. I'm in constant company, I'm compliant & I'm only 15 minutes away from the hospital. Admission now would feel like a prison sentence, lonely scary nights just waiting for the worst to happen. 

The last couple of days have been really tough - emotionally, physically & psychologically. 

My belly is taught & shiny like a balloon & I am often breathless. Bed rest now feels like a breeze compared to the alternative of being in hospital & I suffer from a fair amount of pressure & discomfort if I stand anyway. My next consultation is Weds - it is the same as an in or out patient - & if my Levels are higher they will perform the amnio. This will give us an opportunity to send off for chromosomal & genetic testing but it's my understanding the fluid will rebuild again fairly rapidly anyway. Thr problem is twofold: I have presented very early with this condition & my levels are just so high. 

From what I understand, although 50% of polyhydramnios cases are what they call idiopathic, or unknown, when levels are this high they do indicate a problem - at this stage they just can't tell me what. On Friday the baby's bladder was slightly enlarged which could indicate a neurological problem but, if that is the case, the prognosis for survival is poor. There are a whole host of chromosomal or genetic things it could be but most chromosomal issues have soft markers on ultrasound & the consultant seems to think that our medical histories make a genetic issue unlikely. These conditions can be rare but they do happen. We are considering Seeing Prof Nicolaides on Harley St, who specialises in this kind of testing, but need to find out if that will impact on our NHS care at Queen Charlottes. Anyone know if you can just dip in & out like that? I need to know if NHS amnio testing is as extensive as private as this could be so many things ...

My greatest fear? That the medical community will pull out all the stops to keep my poor baby baking only for me to deliver a child who will have a poor quality of life thereafter. That's if my waters don't break before then. 

I wish I could have a miracle: that my levels will just go down to normal & everything will stabilise. And that it will just have been 'one of those things'. But I don't think that's realistic. I am resigned to the worst and feel I am now just playing a waiting game for it to happen. But at least I'm in my own home. 

And then I feel I am being disloyal to my unborn baby, writing it off before I even know. It's just that my gut instinct is that this can't have a positive outcome. And baby is bouncing and kicking so much, it is hard not to feel a strong attachment.

I am just so very, very sad. If this all ends badly I will have not just the psychological but physical scars to show for it too - my distended belly cannot but bear extensive stretch marks & will be a constant reminder - as will this time of year, my birthday month, of all the fear & pain. 

It's hard to maintain any vestiges of normality so I'm taking it day by day. 

Kate sweetie - I am so glad you are feeling more relaxed, how marvellous. 
BF - your story is a poignant one, I feel quite strongly yr outcome will be positive this time. 
Christiana - that sucks you've got another infection but at least it's being treated
Olga - I empathise with uou re: hospital stay, I am defying orders but just couldn't be there right now
And LaRock - be bolshy & push for what you want. Your instincts are right & don't let them put you off

You've all been so amazing, I get a lot of strength from this thread. Things seem to ne progressing rapidly & the situation changes day by day - for the worse - but I promise to keep uou posted. 

Take care ladies & stay strong. 

Jimmyjam xx


----------



## kateqpr

Hello JJ my love, 

So good to hear from you. I cannot truly understand how hard this must be for you - the not knowing but preparing for the worst. You just need to try and survive this, whatever it takes, and its great that you are being surrounded by family and friends to help you. I guess at least on Wednesday, you will get more news and action, rather than the limbo of waiting and guessing. I've read that the amniocentisis tends to be done every 10 - 14 days, but I guess these things are so different with each person. 

With regards to mixing NHS and private - in my last pregnancy i did both. I went to Harley St for some scans and to see a specialist, who then referred me to a specialist at St Thomas's in Central London. I had a choice to have my treatment (this was for my first stitch) either privately or under the NHS, but the consultant was very kind and said as i was a NHS patient anyway, he would treat me under that, and i paid a nominal fee towards his research project (like £100 or something). My doctors at West Mid have always told me it was fine to supplement my treatment privately, as it took the weight off their services. Obviously double check, but i believe this to be the case. 

I'm guessing that many of the consultants at Queen Charlottes also work privately, so if you're seeing one of those consultants, the NHS service is probably the same. But obviously this may not apply to Prof Nicholaides - I believe he may be fully private. BUt i think its worth paying the money if it means you trust the answers more, and there;s a possibility of a more detailed scan by someone with a high amnio success rate. It sounds like you just need information in order to start to answer your own questions. 

We're all here for you my love. Just try and get through until Wednesday. One step at a time eh, or else your head will explode with the possibilities and outcomes running through your mind. 

Kate xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Dear JJ, you touched my heart when you spoke about your fears of being disloyal to your little baby kicking in your tummy. How I wish all this fears turn out to be unfounded and your water levels go down, and you give birth to a healthy child. I've seen such things happen with others, in varying cases, on the Internet, to which i was hooked to while trying to get over the grief on losing my baby.

Why can't such a miracle happen with you? You deserve this baby so much.

I will continue to remain hopeful for you.


----------



## book.fish2011

liven1980 said:


> bookfish: just read your latest post... had to smile because i recognised what you wrote about nose bleeding. I have a lot of nosebleeding and my man was very worried to when he saw a redspotted paper. We are lucy to have caring men who stand by our side. I try to send him out with friends in the weekends so he can have a bit of good time and relax.

Yeah :) 
My dh has always been a very quiet person and since our loss in nov 2010, we somehow stopped socializing altogether. Also that we have few frends in Dubai and some namesake family. These days my dh is just busy cooking or doing the chores, as I mostly stick to my bed.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JJ, thanks for the update :hugs: Whilst you cannot 'know' the outcome of all of this, I fully understand how as a woman you have a very strong gut instinct that all is not well, and I understand also how it seems almost impossible to remain positive when the odds seem so stacked against it. Sometimes tho the fear alone is enough to make the future look bleak, and it is difficult to distinguish that from genuine instinct. 

While ever there is life, there is at least a flicker of hope hun, but of course you don't want to raise false hope because the grief then (if it comes) will be even more intense - if that were possible. A horrible dilemma, and one which must be tearing you apart. I feel heartbroken for you that even if things were to improve, you have had to feel this devastation for even a second - no one deserves that :hugs: 

You are in my thoughts every moment of every day through this whole nightmare. Your pain is so recognisable to me, and I just wish we could do more for you :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Liven - I haven't been on bed rest at all. I've had an elective cerclage, I think it's shidhokar but not sure, at 13+3 because of funnelling in my cervix at 12 weeks, and was told to go about life as usual, just be a bit cautious. So I was advised no house chores, best not to have sex, that sort of thing.

Selina - like Lizzie said, I don't think your own weight can affect the baby. Full bed rest is not necessary with an elective cerclage, just try to put your feet up whenever you can, ask your partner to do the lifting and get someone to help you with some housechores. I'd still put clothes in the drum and hang them in our interior airers (didn't have to stretch that way) and iron. DH would bring the load up for me. I wouldn't bend to wash surfaces and stuff, just really mild stuff. For walks more than 20min, I'd take the car/bus/a taxi. xx

JJ - No idea how going private would affect your NHS rights hon, but I would most definitely go anyway. Your doctor sounds Greek, and Greek doctors are among the best in the world (we don't have money, but we have a great medicine school). Don't give it a second thought hon, just go. To me, it doesn't sound like everything is over, not at all, and even though NHS has some amazing doctors, there haven't been a few times were wrong diagnoses/lack of knowledge has led ladies to lose babies or driven them mad. So honestly, visit the private doctor- Queen Charlotte is an excellent hospital anyway, from what I hear- and let's see what he has to say. 

Hello to everyone else!
:flower:


----------



## chistiana

*JJ-* hello honey. I too am so sad you have to be going through this. It's not fair, it sounds like a cruel cruel joke but i still choose to remain positive for you. Even though it might raise false hopes, Larockera is right...we ve heard of doctors soooo many times recommending terminating a pg for x,y reasons only a super healthy babies to be born a few months later. Go to this doctor babe and if chromosomal/genetic issues are eliminated as it sounds they will, then just have faith that the amnio will work. it will be harder than most of us have ever imagined but it can work. I think you ve decided right to stay at home, even though your psychological state is low low at the moment it is still better than having to spend all this time in a maternity ward. Please know that we re all thinking and praying for your miracle.

*Kate*- i am so glad you re finally taking everything in such a nice and relaxed way, that little polyp is a real sneaky darn think but hey as long as bubs is fine, screw you polyp (excuse my french)! I am doing better in terms of the cramping but i ve put myself on complete bed rest since friday night and my mood is so crapy i wonder how poor dh hasnt asked for a divorce with the things he's heard! Anyhow, i wont complain though..

Hello to everyone else, let's all make a wish for ALL our miracle babies to be here safe.


----------



## lizziedripping

Ooo, JJ Hun, forgot to say, in answer to your question about private consultation. It should not impact on your NHS care whatsoever. You are entitled to pay privately for additional support, or just a second opinion. It would be unethical for the NhS to then turn you away as a result. It is no different than my having an additional private scan, or or obstetrician check the nuchal fold in his private clinic xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,
Thank you for the update JJ, you are in my constant thoughts and prayers. I just cannot find the words to console you adequately, nothing quite covers it, but I am in awe of your bravery and wish I could do more to help. 

The wait for answers is agony, and it so very cruel that you are going through this living hell. I am so, so sorry, but hope that the flicker of hope turns into reality for you. You are not writing off or betraying your baby, you are carefully giving this baby the best of care. Much love :hugs:

Bookfish - I hope you're staving off the infections, what a nightmare. Some ladies go for months with these infections, you are being treated immediately - there is not a chance of infection taking hold. I was heartbroken reading about the loss of your little boy. How brave you and your hubby are. How very different the outcome will be this time because of the steps you have taken. Be proud of yourselves xx

La Rock- I am so excited for you :happydance:, it's all so close. Stand by your choice of delivery, you will know the best option for you when the time comes. Don't be afraid to change your mind as it goes along either, childbirth is not a textbook science. Hopefully little Xanthe will just pop out at full term, and you'll be marathon running after a few weeks lol x

Kate- bloody hell, this isn't the same Kate who first posted on here a few months ago is it? You passed on an opportunity to test out the hospital beds again? :haha: I hope the bleeding has all gone now. Don't worry about adding another baby to the family, it all just falls into place, and after the stress of ic, it's a walk in the park. I can just picture you, Poppy and baby qpr strolling around in the sunshine. Have you found out the gender of bubs? You don't have to tell us, I just wondered if you wanted to know or not. 31 weeks is a huge relief and it's so lovely to hear that you're enjoying pregnancy now. :hugs:

Olga- your measurements sound fine to me and certainly not a cause for concern. I did exactly what you did, I would scrutinise every scan picture and peace of data I was given, trying to work out if there might be another potential problem. If there are issues, it would be negligent of your docs not to tell you and I can't imagine they would risk that. All will be fine hun x:hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys,

just a quick update for me. I was told today that if I go in labour and the stitch is still there, I can have it removed at the clinic on the day, as long as I go there on time- just like you said. I was very relieved to hear that.

On the other hand, I was not so relieved to hear that if I go in labour while still taking the anti-clotting injections, I have to go under general anesthesia. Between that and natural birth sans epidural, I'd def. go for the latter, I don't care about the pain. Apparently I need to stop the injections a couple of days before labour- except how do I know when labour is?? I know the doctor is taking all precautions to keep me and bubba safe, and I'm truly grateful about that, but I'm not sure yet if I'm high risk or taking them as a precaution. A normal blood-clotting test I did in the UK produced normal results, but the TEG showed increased coagulation- so not sure where I am standing at the moment.:shrug:

I say I'm still grateful for all the extra care I'm being given, and I also feel a bit guilty because I now feel I'm thinking of my own big far arse- wanting to be awake when the baby is delivered. I suppose approaching labour makes me extra nervous?

Oh well, I'm not complaining, not in the slightest. Just some thoughts really.


----------



## book.fish2011

Good morning All

LR: I have no much idea about your questions but hoping everything falls into place.
JJ: how are you sweety? Hope things are stable.
Kate, Christiana, Liven, Olga: hope all of you are well and things are going smoothly
Lizzie,Helen : hope you gals are fine.


----------



## book.fish2011

Just a quick update from my side. I had an appointment with my OB yesterday. She did a quick manual check and found my cervix is fine. However, regarding my yeast infection, she said she'd never seen dirty abscess like them - so huge and monster looking. She also said she didn't want to scare me so didnt admit that when I met her last time around. It's much better this week. But neither the OB nor me, both have no idea how I got them. Anyway.

Am extremely tired these days. After my h leaves for work, I've to get up and make something simple to eat. This simple action tires me so much. 

Am just hoping things will remain okay and babies will be well. This pregnancy is like running a marathon barefoot. Probably worse.


----------



## chistiana

Hihi BOOKFISH i d actually rather run a marathon barefoot than go through all this stress!!!sorry about your yeast infection hun but at least it s slowly gettig better and tour cervix is ok so no need to worry, babies will be doing just fine!!!

QUESTION for everyone...it seems my
girl has decided to karate kick all the way up to my stomach...i ve been up all night and i cant keep down even the slightest of foor or even water. Plus i feel sooo
much burning ...does any of you lovely ladies have any good remendies for indigestion or whatever this is??


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> Hihi BOOKFISH i d actually rather run a marathon barefoot than go through all this stress!!!sorry about your yeast infection hun but at least it s slowly gettig better and tour cervix is ok so no need to worry, babies will be doing just fine!!!
> 
> QUESTION for everyone...it seems my
> girl has decided to karate kick all the way up to my stomach...i ve been up all night and i cant keep down even the slightest of foor or even water. Plus i feel sooo
> much burning ...does any of you lovely ladies have any good remendies for indigestion or whatever this is??

You are right. That was such a stupid simily. 

In India, a simple home remedy used for indigestion is eating small Indian bananas. But it doesn't work always, for example in my own case they haven't worked well. Are you throwing up a lot? That's awful. Poor you....


----------



## JimmyJam

Oh Bookfish you poor love. I know you're going through it but I really do believe you'll pull through. Hang in there sweetheart, you're going to have to dig deep but you will get there in the end. 

And Chistiana - you were worried the baby wasn't moving enough?!!

Don't talk to me about marathon pregnancies ... (!)

I am still at home having the roughest time of my life. Despite all the psychological mindfuck I am in extreme discomfort. My belly is pulled so taught I can hardly move & if I do any activity at all - even getting out of bed - it really affects my breathing. I have been holding out for my appts tmrw & feel pretty sure I will end up having an amnio. I hope they don't try & force me to stay in or I really will start my 40th year in hospital. The medical care is excellent but it's a miserable bloody place. I am having daily, regular meltdowns. 

Rosie, my MIL, is here looking after me & is driving me a bit nuts now. It's not her fault - she is wonderful & I'm lucky to have her - she just transfers her worry to me, thereby doubling my own, and I just want my home back now. And I need more time alone with Matt. 

Lizzie - I had an episode last night because some further ramifications of my condition hit home. I am very at risk of PPROM because my water levels are so high & I understand that both myself & the baby would be in danger in the case of chorioamniocentesis (infection) & septis. I frightened myself because we have chosen Not to follow the consultant's wishes & admit me, but for me to stay at home - for my mental welfare more than anything. I am only 15 mins away via ambulance & aware of the symptoms I need to watch out for. but I still feel a bit irresponsible. It's a horrible situation to be in. 

I wondered if you had any experience of ladies whose waters have broken early & what your thoughts were. 

Secondly - o polyhydramnios is such a lovely condition - because my uterus is so distended from the additional fluid I also understand I'm at risk of postpartum haemmorage. I read in a post in another thread that you suffered from this. Whatever the outcome of this pregnancy I am likely to give birth & I wanted reassurance. I've read if it all goes pear-shaped they sometimes perform a hysterectomy to save the mother's life. I'm also wondering about the implications for future pregnancies. (Ha - that's a joke). It sounds like a scary condition. 

I'm kind of moving into survival mode. I am now extremely worried about my own welfare as well as that of the baby. The only thing getting me through this is the knowledge that Matt & I are tight & that we have a future together regardless of what happens. I need to know I can come through this with my own health intact. 

I hope everyone else is ok. 

Olga, Liven, how are you both feeling?

Kate, LaRock, I am green with envy you both are where you are. But I wish you both so much love. Kate, when I have got through all this, whatever 'this' may be, I hope we can meet up. 

Amd Lizzie & Helen I hope you are both well. 

Happy Pancake Day everyone. The world rolls on without me ... (!)

Jimmyjam xx


----------



## book.fish2011

JJ, it's nice to hear from you dear. I have some idea what state of mind you are in now. All I can do for you meanwhile is to continue hoping..

My mom is like your mil. Very helpful with all the stuff but talking to her means you I have additional worries piling up. She's gone back home now so am alone here in Dubai when my dh is at work. 

Like you, one thing keeping me going everyday ( I have no clue where am going), is my dh. When am extremely depressed and have nothing else to think about, I just think about him. You know I cannot still picturise a life with children. After my last loss, it's so so hard. So I just keep thinking ( and rethinking) about my sweet husband.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JJ :hugs: 

Clinical stuff out of the way first. PROM does carry a risk of infection, but when it happens, you have a few hours if not days in which to get baby out before infection poses a risk for either you or them. Infection is usually a risk when the cervix opens up unawares and there are several days without protection to the uterus. I absolutely agree with your decision to remain at home - your waters breaking are an obvious thing, it is like someone has turned on a tap and there is no mistaking it. There will be plenty of time to get to hospital. My waters went 2 days before Evie was finally born, and my cervix had been open prior to that for maybe a week. There was still no sign of infection in my uterus or placenta, and she was fine in that respect.

I did have PPH after my first and the twins. It was down to uterine over-distension in my case, my uterus was completely atonal at delivery and would just not contract back down. I was probably about the size you are now from 28wks on, and had another 10wks of stretching left in my uterus. The only difference is, is that it is the water which is causing your stretching, and so is more of a solid mass - whereas mine was a combination of babies and water, more malleable and not giving me that sensation of taught ness you describe until the last 6wks or so. 

Whilst you are at increased risk of PPH, I doubt at this early stage your uterus is the size mine was, and even if it were maternal death or hysterectomy are absolute worst case scenarios hun. I had a 3/4 pint blood loss with the twins, but managed to scrape by without even a blood transfusion - just severe anaemia afterwards. PPH is dependent on many factors, uterine atony being just one of them. Some women can birth massive babies, have had 6 previous pregnancies, prolonged labour and have rubbish clotting factors and still get away with it. Others can bleed only because their uterus is tired from contracting, and need umpteen transfusions. 

Your polyhydramnios alone is a risk factor, but probably no more than if you were carrying a large baby. If you have a good hb before delivery, are otherwise healthy, have had no prior deliveries and don't have a protracted labour then it is your only risk factor and unlikely to cause PpH. If it did, then there is no reason it should be a huge blood loss and require hysterectomy. That only comes if transfusions fail, and the bleeding can't be stopped - extremely rare. They inject several medicines into you at delivery if bleeding continues, which in my case helped to stop the bleeding eventually - that plus some manual contractions of my knackered uterus lol. PPH is actually surprisingly common in some women, but maternal deaths are rare. 

Despite me having had two previous PPHs, twins and large babies - my consultant still said my risk of another is unlikely even in a fourth pregnancy (lots of pregnancies also increases risk) I'm not so sure I agree, but I know how manageable PpH is, so would be prepared to take the risk.

You are over thinking things hun - something we have ALL done whilst on bed rest. You are also dealing with a rare pregnancy complication, which in itself makes you utterly paranoid and open to the reality that bad things can and do happen - so why not to you? Been there with bells on! Your concerns are understandable, and not entirely unfounded. However, with care and caution, they are unlikely to happen and if they do can be managed relatively easily :hugs:

I'm hoping they do the amnio tomorrow to ease your discomfort, and hopefully that will work ate last in the short term. I found an interesting article at the weekend you might like to read, but wanted to check with you first. It's about anomalies in cases of polyhydramnios. Let me know, and I'll post the link. Have you booked to see Nicolaides at Hrley street? He is a world leading expert and it might be worth getting his thoughts on your case - I'd feel very reassured by his opinion xxx

PS - I really don't want to talk too much about your ability to have more children in the future, since I am not convinced that this pregnancy is doomed hun, BUT one thing I can say regardless of the outcome is that pregnancy definitely makes you more fertile, even for women who have spent years trying to get pregnant. One of my dear friends over in the twins section had, like you spent several yrs and failed attempts at conception. After the third IUI with fertility drugs on board, she concevied twins. When they were a year old she decided to try once more naturally - just as he turned 40. First month trying, without any treatment they conceived a second set of twins!!! Thye are now 7/8mths old. 

Unbelievable, but true, and a scenario I have seen so many times in women after they have had one succesful conception after yrs of nothing. Pregnancy seems to kick start fertility. I have seen this in myself this past yr. I went several yrs after having Evie before ttc again, and myfertility was affected. The twins took 18mths of on/off trying, but after them we have conceived pretty much each month of trying - 3 times in 7mths despite me being older and not far from 40! (Of course they now won't bloody stick, but nontheless..........). I hope that at this moment in time this isn't inappropriate for me to bring up, but I feel for you hun, understand how bleak things must feel, but that there is still hope for you and dh in the future - all is definitely not lost :hugs:

Christiana, this sounds like a bug to me Hun. Plenty of water ( even small sips). It won't affect baby or stitch, so don't worry about that :hugs:

LR - it totally fair enough that you should want to deliver lo whilst awake. I'd be asking for clarification re the clexane injections. If your original blood tests were normal, then ask if you can stop the mess now. You are so close now that it will be impossible to predict the onset of labour xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hello lovely ladies. 

*LaRock* - what a crap decision to have to make! But like you, i would not be keen on the general anaesthetic is i had a choice - it would be a very surreal way to meet your little girl. So go with your instinct. Is there other pain relief you can take if need be, other than en epidural? Is it that an epidural can effect your chances of clotting? Either way, you're so nearly there, and it's totally normal to start thinking / worrying about the impending labour. It soon starts to feel inevitable, doesn't it. I'm certainly awake a lot at the moment at night, reliving my last labour and worrying about this one. But I also know now that on the day you just go with the flow, because quite frankly, there's not a lot of choice! That baby will come out, which ever way, and that becomes the main concern on the day. Oh, and come on stitch removal!!!!

*Bookfish* - i totally hear you on the extreme tiredness. I am just so exhausted at the moment, and no matter how much sleep i get (which is always interrupted as i'm now so uncomfortable at night) i still just want to lie down and do nothing. Being on bed rest is AWFUL for energy levels. It has left me feeling weak, unfit and like jelly. And its so normal to feel extra reliant on your partner. Bed rest and high risk pregnancies leave you feeling particularly vulnerable, and your OH is really the only one who is, in some way, on that journey with you. Just trust that ALL of that changes once your baby is here, and suddenly your world will open up again once your up and about again, eventually going to little playgroups or just sitting in the park with your baby. This 'small world' of bed rest is a temporary tunnel, i promise. 

*Christiana* - wow, are the kicks making you sick? You poor thing. If it is indigestion, a doctor had told me that a good natural remedy is slowly eating on a small green apple. It does help to move the wind and reduce acid. But if you're lying down a lot, that will not be helping either i guess. Maybe mention it to your doctor when you next see them, as that sounds miserable for you. 

*Helen* - yup it's me! Former depressive worrier of olde!! Feeling much more positive now, though even typing that makes me feel like i'm tempting fate. My positivity has also brought with it a mild case of OCD - i get a thought in my mind, like ' i should really pick that sock up off the floor that i've been ignoring for days', then walk away, then a little niggle in my head says 'if you don't pick it up, maybe something bad will happen to your pregnancy' so i end up going back to the room to pick the bloody sock up! Its so weird - like my mind is constantly battling with tempting fate over things i can't control (ie, my baby) with random every day things that ARE in my control. So odd. I am mental, it's official. 

*JimmyJam* - sooo good to hear from you. You're in my thoughts a lot at the moment. I drove through Chiswick again yesterday (official taxi service for husband Andy who is filming with Endemol this week) and wondered where you were and how you were. I bet tomorrow's appointment can't come soon enough, just to get some more news. But hey, lets look at the positives. You're another week on (which never seems possible at the time). You may have the amnio tomorrow, but hopefully that will give you some instant relief physically, plus some more answers as to the reasons behind the polyhyrdamnios, if any. Are you still planning on doing it privately, or is that something you'll discuss tomorrow? 

Just go armed with a list of questions tomorrow - write them down so you don't walk out having forgotten anything. It sounds like you need reassurance that your own well being is also being though about (which of course it is). And if you do end up in hospital, then so be it. Just take each day and piece of advice as it comes, and do whats best at the time. You've had an extra week at home now, which is great. I assume as the pregnancy progresses, they may be more keen for you to be admitted, but hopefully the amnio process will reduce the risk or PPROM for a while, so that should reassure you. I'm also assuming that your worries regarding the post partum bleeding is one of the reasons they've suggested a possible C section - to give them more control over how your body manages the birth. Just keep asking questions, and go from there. Googling won't really help, as it will just give you worries and worse case scenarios but no answers. 

It's so so normal to go into survival mode. That is exactly what you're having to do right now - survive these next few weeks. And its so normal to be worried about growing attached to your baby. I had that a lot (and even now) as fear and a survival instinct to try to protect myself from hurt and pain that the possibility of losing my baby brings. But sometimes, just allow yourself to love your baby too. Whatever the outcome, you will never be able to forget or ignore the fact that you have this baby inside you, how ever mixed up and confusing this pregnancy is. When i was admitted to hospital at 24 weeks with bleeding and they suspected i was in early labour (had steroids, and nearly a week inside) i had to face up to the possibility of the worst case scenario. I cried a lot and felt so so vulnerable and fragile, like i was going mad. I wasn't 'me' anymore. 

But the baby was kicking a lot, and in the wee small hours, i allowed myself to start talking to my baby more, telling her how sorry i was that things weren't in my control. How i wanted to love and protect her, but couldn't guarantee how life would turn out. To be honest, it became a comfort to me, because i knew whatever happened i would end up having to give birth, and what ever happened, this baby was a part of me and Andy, and we wanted and loved her, no matter what the outcome. And just letting myself acknowledge that rather than hide from it out of fear, did give me some respite, however weirdly that worked psychologically! I know we're all hugely different emotionally, and this may make no sense or reason to anyone else other than me, but just go easy on yourself and how you feel. You're a person who deserves so much but is having to deal with the toughest trials and tribulations. You'll get through this time, because life dictates that you will. Just keep Matt close, and you can get through anything. And yes, we shall meet up, as soon as you feel able. 

Sorry i'm rambling, and actually not making any sense any more. I shall stop! You are doing brilliantly to have made it this far still intact and vaguely sane. And hopefully the answers tomorrow will help you get through the next few weeks. 

Now, me me me me time! Noooo news. No more bleeding other than the little bit on Saturday night. Baby kicking the hell out of me. I am feeling so so tired at the moment, and waking up to pee every two hours. Hips hurting. Can't stop eating. Feeling like a beached whale. Pah. 

Also, i'm starting to really worry about how i'll actually cope with two children. Andy was away last night and i had to take Poppy to preschool on my own this morning (a novelty after 3 months bedrest). I ended up shouting at her over something so silly (she was refusing to take her jeans off before her wee!) as i just felt tired, hot and bothered and totally unable to do the simplest task. She then dramatically collapses in tears on the floor, so shocked by my shouting, and we ended up spending five minutes cuddling on the floor, me apologising for shouting and placing myself on our bottom step for a minute for being naughty!!! God knows how i'll cope getting two out of the house in the morning. I just feel like a crap mum for losing my patience... 

Right, best get my arse into gear and go pick Poppy up again. Pancake day today, so that's todays tea sorted!

Love to you all - keep strong. You are all getting there, slowly but surely

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Kate :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:

Your story of shouting and tears this morning mirrored our house on Sunday evening. Evie was reading to me, away with the fairies, not concentrating at all, dragging her heels and I was pmtish, tired and frustrated. Equals shouting match, alarmed-looking Evie and horrible guilt-ridden tears from me several hours afterwards :( This is normal to all Mums at some time or another - we are afterall just trying to get by in the best way we can, and our little one's are shocked only because it is a rare and unexpected occurence. IYour lo is so loved that she will have forgotten this within minutes, and will certainly not think to try peeing with trousers intact in future lol ;)

you are looking at your ability to cope with two from the perspective of being pregnant with a stitch, confined to bed most days and unable to look after everyone fully. Remember that you will be physically fine once the new baby is here, feeling positive and in control once again, and I absolutely promise that two is oddly manageable where the first was a shock, and a very steep learning curve! 

I wish I could drop you into my household for just a few hours - it is at times chaotic, always busy and not a little bit mad, but somehow it just works ;) My home is far from ordered, meticulously organised or always stress free, but my life is much calmer now than it was with just one baby. 

ALL mums go through this anxiety about managing a second, it part of being conscientious, and loving. It's also what is going to make you slip with ease into caring for two just as you have cared for one, and before you know it this new lo will seem as though she has always been here - and you'll forget quickly what life was like before :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Jj-about my compaining the baby wasnt kicking...i ll never open my mouth again!!
Of all us "marathon runners" i bet you d actually do a spartathlon barefoot if someone could take away all these worries. Things seem to be getting more complicated hun but at least you have your appointment tomorrow right? Even though i cant put myself in your shoes and i dont know whether i would choose to stay in hospital or not, i kind of believe you re doing the right thing for you..matt is your rock at the moment and you need him there..endeless nights without him would be even more torture. Go find out your chances and the chances of further complications tomorrow and then think about it again but in no way could anyone saying you re being irresponsible. Lots of love

Bookfish-thanks hun, i dont if those little bananas are any different but the normal ones dont seem to be making a difference to me. Could it possibly be a reaction to the antibiotics??


----------



## chistiana

Ow we were all writing together!!

LIZZIE- i m not sure it is a bug...it could be as it s been around lately but i havent actually been sick..it is just the feeling that my throath and stomach are all closed up and even when i sit up things i had like yesterday afternoon will come right up and burn my thoat. Do you think there might be a chance these new antibiotics are causing this?
Btw your house actually sounds fun with all these kids and babies around and i bet you re the best mummy ever!!

KATE- thanks to you too hun, i actually tried to sleep sitting last night but it didnt help at all. I m being miserable now plus i am taking 16 pils a day with no food whatsoever and have my mother pestering me...grrrrmmmmffffff. I thing you re a lovely mum, putting yourself on the bottom step for bein naughty...hahaha that actually made me laugh! Remember you re tired and have millions of hormones running around your body at the moment..it wont be tha same when lo#2 is here! Plus you ll find you ballances then, you cant really predict how you ll be now right?xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Christiana - heartburn is the culprit if you have burning after lying down - very common in pregnancy. Also, the closed-throat feeling plagued me in the twin pregnancy and I felt permanently congested - especially at night. I felt like I couldnt breath or swallow. You may already know this, but blood flow is increased in pregnancy and causes swelling of the mucus membranes and gives you this sensation - plus congestion is increased too, all a part of supporting the baby at the woman's expense!

It is uncomfrtable and tough, but absolutely no threat to the pregnancy my lovely. Try taking some gaviscon - absolutely fine in pregnancy. Also, eat smaller amounts more often, sleep raised on pillows (other ladies have already advised this I think?) and avoid late night eating if possible. I was lucky that heartburn never affected me in pregnancy because my babies were always so low down and not high under my ribs. You will get relief as your lo engages and drops lower into your pelvis in a few weeks time hun xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Doh! We WERE all writing at once! I don't have anything else to do & I still can't keep up!!


----------



## JimmyJam

O wow, Lizzie, Kate, thank you. I can't tell you what a lifeline this thread is, I am so, so grateful. I feel so lucky to have found you. All choked up. 

Lizzie you have reassured me that I'm making the right decisions & put my mind at rest over my own health & Kate, every time you manage to articulate so much of what I feel. It is comforting to know it's not just me who has these darkest fears when everything feels so risky. 

Lizzie I'd love to see the article you've found, please. Is it scary? Everything I've read about poly is ... I have really been expecting the worst. 

We can see Nicolaides on Weds if we want, but the tests they perform there are no extensive than at QC. He's only in on a weds, which is 'high risk' day & can involve an extensive wait - so I'm going to have my appt at QC in the morning & if that's not satisfactory I'll go to Harley St in the afternoon. An amnio is risky at this stage in a pregnancy but I think it may be our only choice ...

Kate - I think your concerns about a second child & your scrap with Poppy just indicate that life is getting more normal again & your worries are deflecting from the obsessive bed rest ghoulies to worrying about the usual everyday stuff. I know you will be a fabulous mum to your second. Andy's a lucky man. 

Lizzie your status is 'sad' today. I hope you are okay, you are such a source of comfort to so many people. If we can offer any shreds of comfort in return I know everyone would leap at the chance to give something back. 

Christiana my lovely - your sense of humour cheers me up. I hope you're feeling a bit better although I'm afraid I'm a numpty & have nothing useful to add ... You and Bookfish are both going through your own stuff but you still manage to find time to comfort me. You're so kind. 

Thank you ladies. You're all amazing. I know I'm gushing but I really am so grateful. This thread is like a little beacon of light guiding me through a very dark night ...

Will check in tomorrow. 

Love and luck to you all. 

Jimmyjam xx


----------



## chistiana

L


----------



## olga2424

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Olga, sorry hun, I seem to have missed your scan pics yesterday. A 23mm cervix is brilliant - and the fact that you are funneled to the stitch not important because you have a good remaining length of cervix below it. I am not sure why the docs are so alarmist hun - are there any other issues with the pregnancy as afar as you know?
> 
> the measurements for your funneling are at the moment what you'd expect, and at 11x10mms it is extremely unlikely that you have dilated through the stitch. There is far too much remaining closed cervix below the stitch for it to have dilated through it - the remaining length would be less than 10mms if that were the case. Have the docs said why they think this is such a bad scan result? I am certain they would have had to tell you if you had dilated through the stitch darlin'.
> 
> I know its easy for me to say honey, but please try not to worry - unless there's something else I don't know about, this looks fine to me, and no worse than you'd see in any lady with genuine IC at 24wks into the pregnancy. xxx

*
Lizzie* hun,:wave: how are you and am so srry for the late response as the internet at this F$%&*n hospital can be quite a nightmare...Thank you so much for the feed back, I my self don't know why my consultant is full of 'doom and gloom'...I did ask him again after reading your post and he did admit that the funneling was not as important as long as there was a bit of cervix left bellow the stitch.
He rescanned me yesterday and even gave me more bad news that my CL was in fact 16mm and not the 23mm measurements the sonographer had taken on 14/02/12. He stated I should continue with the hospital bed rest + will have the FFN test on Wed.

The baby's growth is fantastic and estimated it to be around 639g, he stated that if I can at least push it to 28w and that way bubba would then have a good survival rate. Its been a week on hospital bed-rest and am slowly losing my mind (JJ, I totaly agree with you not wanting to be in hospital as it sucks! :cry: No one to talk to other than my ipad and listening to ladies laboring 24/7 and babies crying all day. Dh only visits in the evenings for a few hours after work and is usually rushed as the visiting times end @8.30pm. My experience with some of the nurses has been so horrible! It really makes me wonder why they do this job as it requires skillful people with good bedside manners, patience and compassion. 
Its really tough going as I spend a maximum of 23hrs a day in the "Trendelenburg" position and only get up for not more than 20mins to have a pop on the loo, brush my teeth and freshen up....I use a bed pan on the bed to wee::loo:, eat all my meals lying down plus have developed severe heartburn...Am trying each and everything in order to keep cooking this bubba for a little longer.:cry::cry:

*Jimmyjam* sweets, I was thinking about you all weekend and I cried a lot after reading your post....In some strange way I still feel this little glimmer of hope for you/Matt and your lo once you have the amnio done and have some answers re-babys health + some of the fluid drained away, things may be much clearer! I know you mentioned you will be seeing proff Nicolades:thumbup:, Would you want me to send you the link of a clip I came across online? He was treating a lady cayying twins at 20w with a severe case of polyhydramnios plus a condition called "twin2twin" syndrom and apparently he is one of the best in the country. The progrrame was on 4oD catch up.
*
Book.fish* hun, am glad you stitch is still looking good and so sorry about that horrible yeast infection hun..

*Christiana* hun, not long till Viability sweets. re- the heartburn, its horrid isnt it? am taking gaviscon at the mo for it.

*Helen*,:hi: hope you well darls and *Larockera*, am so excited for you, bet you cant wait to meet little Xanthe:happydance:

*Kate*,:hi: hope your well and little poppy is not keeping you on your toes...
Oh and one more question for you ladies, did you or have you experience on/off lower back? I keep getting it and think it labor starting..PHEW!! just don't know what to do with my self anymore, Ive cried enough tears to last me a whole year.


----------



## JimmyJam

Ps - Lizzie, thanks for your comments re fertility, what an amazing story. I feel like I'm writing my LO off prematurely, which isn't true, but one of my coping mechanisms is planning future action I can take if my current situation turns out badly. It helps. Thank you xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Lovely Olga,

You poor, poor thing. Have the utmost respect for you hanging in there under such horrid conditions. I agree - sometimes you wonder why these nurses do that job, they can be so dismissive & mean. The last 5 weeks have been, without doubt, the worst of my life & psychologically I just couldn't face being apart from Matt. Our situation is so precarious we need to be together. And Hammersmith Hospital, right next to Wormwood Scrubs prison, feels like a similar institution!

Do listen to Lizzie, Olga - she has been there & has four beautiful children to show for her experience. She's been through it all & her family is living proof positive thought & determination can pay off. Thinking of you babe, I know you must be lonely xx

Ps - yes plse would love to see link. Thanks xx


----------



## chistiana

Lizzie-thanks for the gaviscon tip hun, will try it today, along with green apples and anything you ladies suggest!i m desperate for some relief!

Olga-hey hey!ow i so feel for you being in that maternal ward but hey just think you ll be the one giving birth and then nursing your hungry little baby in a few weeks time!my first goal is 28 weeks as my doc told me that at 28 weeks chances are definitely with you!!unfortunately v day for greece is 27 weeks but i guess i ll still celebrate my 24th!! Heartburn is indeed horrid, i had it with ds but this time round is so much earlier and so much worse (maybe because i m on bed rest?). I ll try gaviscon today, thanks!do you know
What the dosage is?


----------



## book.fish2011

Christiana: yeah bananas helped probably in the old days when they didn't use any medication whatsoever, I mean like pills and everything. It doesn't work for me either :(
Kate, thanks for your words
JJ, praying for your appointment tomorrow.
Olga, oh my god! You are going through a lot in that hospital. I have come across both nice and horribly mean nurses, through my horrendous stay at the hospital in my last pregnancy, and I know what you mean. You will make it to 28 weeks - and farther. I know a girl in a very similar position like yours, hospital bedrest in that 't' position after 21 weeks for funneling inspite cerclage. She was sent home at 28 weeks and is now reached 30 weeks, and is now quite confident of making it to full term.


----------



## LaRockera

today. :happydance:

I spoke to my doctor last night and he told me to go in this morning. It was manic in his clinic, over two hours' waiting time. Anyway, we thought we were going in to check my fluid levels, but I was asked to go to a different room and DH was not allowed to come in with me. So I go there and the MW asks me to remove everything from the waist down, so I think, okay, he's just going to check the stitch. Then the doctor enters and he casually tells me 'you should know that this is going to hurt' and I'm like 'we're removing the stitch then? I didn't realise!:dohh:' The MW tells me I can hold her hand if I feel any pain.

And so it starts, he pushes some sort of a speculum inside me which doesn't really hurt, I feel the scissors going in, which again, didn't really hurt, then I feel a strong tightening in my uterus, I let out a faint 'ouch' bracing myself for the worse that is to come, and I hear the doctor saying 'that's it, it's over. I'm like 'you're kidding, right?' Any discomfort/pain I've felt, it lasted a two to three seconds. Having the speculum shoved inside me at triage a few weeks ago was far, far more painful. The post-cerclage discomfort I had at 13+3 was far, far more uncomfortable. So to all the ladies that are yet to have their cerclage removed, fear not, for it lasts literary seconds.

I've had some faint brown spotting since. It's normal, right?:shrug:

My amniotic fluid levels seemed fine. He did tell me that, regarding innohep injections, the best way to go forward is to be induced. He said I need to stop the injections two days before that, and that next week we'd talk with the hematologist, too. I told him I'm happy to go to labour sans-epidural but he said it's just too painful (he'd still do it if I insisted, but he is very protective of all of us). I also asked him whether it'd be safe for baby if I were induced, and he said, completely. I'll be 38+2 at our next appointment, so I can see he's not planning to induce me too early anyway. Apparently Xanthe has moved up again, and is slightly lying on her side. 

*Christiana *- well, honeybush tea (ie mantzourana in Greek) is good for your stomach. But the doctor told me I can also take malox. I used to take Gaviscon in the UK- do they make it in Greece?

*Olga*- I understand it must be really hard for you to be on full bedrest hon, but you'll make it, and this is what matters. Please be brave, the weeks will fly by before you know it.

*Jimmy *- I remain positive for you. For some reason, I truly believe your baby will make it safe and sound, hon. Don't know how to explain it. Just my gut feeling.

*Kate* - :hugs: You're a human being, hon. Of course you'll manage, like all mummies do. By no means don't feel guilty for being a human being. Anyhow, one day Poppy will be old enough to yell at you (payback time :haha:) and then will come the day when you'll be too old to yell back at her anyway. And as crazy as it may sound, this is what a healthy relationship between a parent and a child is. You didn't hurt her hon, in any way. Be confident that you are a great mummy.

Thank you to everyone else for thinking of me and for all your advice.


----------



## chistiana

Larockera/ yayayayayayayayayayayay super yayayayayayayaay for your stitch removal!!!ow and you really put my mind at ease, i was so worried this was going to hurt like hell!!!yayayaya again! And an extra yay for beig able to choose how you ll deliver!!
I do have malox at home so i might give it a try, i am absolutely miserable and i starting to run a fever now...


----------



## LaRockera

chistiana said:


> Larockera/ yayayayayayayayayayayay super yayayayayayayaay for your stitch removal!!!ow and you really put my mind at ease, i was so worried this was going to hurt like hell!!!yayayaya again! And an extra yay for beig able to choose how you ll deliver!!
> I do have malox at home so i might give it a try, i am absolutely miserable and i starting to run a fever now...

Oh, I'm so sorry, hon. You can take paracetamol though. My doctor said malox is safe.


----------



## lizziedripping

Yey for you LR :hugs: So pleased :hugs: Don't expect labour anytime soon hun, and don't worry about induction - all will ok in the end for you and bub - youre officially full term today - wonderful news xxx

Olga - I can really understand how every mm of cervix at this stage seems like a mile, but trust me hun, that is still a good length of remaining cervix below the stitch. I am surprised your Doctor is so anxious given that your cervix is acting exactly as expected when incompetent. The fact that it is now 16 versus 23mms could be explained by differences in interpretation, or that you have a dynamic cervix which fluctuates on a daily basis anyway (again typical in IC cases). 

Even if your team are very anxious tho, this is probably not a bad thing - at least that way they are keeping a close eye on you and not leaving anything to chance. It is usually the opposite for women with IC and they are overlooked u til it is too late to do anything. Take care treasure, not long now before you reach a good gestation, and all this will seem like a distant nightmare :hugs: Get in touch any time if you're struggling xxx

Hi JJ - in a nutshell the article examined women with severe polyhydramnios and outcomes. 25% of babies born to mothers with the condition were absolutely normal at birth - and these were also the babies who had presented with normal looking sonograms. No defects were found in utero, and none were found at birth or in the follow up period. Incidentally those mothers were managed with amnio reduction to make them more comfortable. I don't want to give you false hopes with this study hun, but I thought this was a high enough percentage to warrant a cautiously optimistic approach, at least whilst lo is looking healthy on scan. I'm hoping that things will be clearer anyway for you tomorrow, one way or another sweet :hugs:

I'm glad the thought of being able to conceive again in the future helps - I hoped it would. Always works for me :) 

Thanks for asking after me btw hun, especially at a time when you really shouldn't be thinking about anyone but you and yours. I'm fine now, just occasionally flummoxed by life and the cruel things it throws at some of the people I know :winkwink: :hugs: 

Everything crossed for you tomorrow - stay strong :hugs:

Good night and big hugs to all my girls here xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

LR, double congratulations! One for stitch removal. One for full term. We waiting for more good news from your end.


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys, I still wipe brownish spotting from time to time. That's normal, right? xx


----------



## lizziedripping

To be expected after stitch removal darlin'. It's probably old blood from the stitch site, your cervix is very vascular :hugs: Is it mucusy, or just brown staining? X


----------



## book.fish2011

How are all ladies? LR, you should be in an upbeat mood after stitch removal. 

Am waiting since ages for an uneventful day in this pregnancy and no, it's not been given to me. Today morning I suffered from some constipation, inspite of using the stool strainer, possible because of iron supplements . Btw, am slightly anaemic, so giving up iron supplements is another risk. Okay, after having to strain a bit in toilet ( sorry tmi), I was worried I may have hurt my stitch, and since once in a while I feel this strange tugging down there that lasts for few microseconds, especially when is stand. I also have this continuous feeling that something's going to pop out of my vagina. I did use a tissue thereby but found nothing .

Am I just too paranoid?

On t he other news, I had to fight with my ex-employer regarding my settlement dues, and today I decided to give up. There was a stupid clause in my contract which I'd overseen when I joined this job last year, so the company has nailed me using that. I'm losing 15 days of pay due to this. Which is sad now because it means we have to revise our financial planning. I quit my job at the end of Jan, so that I can rest at home. My husband and I knew this would put us in a hard position but we didn't have any choice. So here we are, in Dubai, a impossibly difficult pregnancy, financial insecurity, not to mention I don't have nicu covered at the moment but insurance company will decide to cover only after the babies are born. The only assurance is my h and I are together in this. Sorry for ranting so much.


----------



## book.fish2011

I don't have an option to edit my post anymore. I read it only now and there are too many spellos. Please ignore.


----------



## lizziedripping

BF hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Don't worry about the straining, I was constipated from taking iron supplements and worried about the straining too. Constipation is unlikely to affect your cervix or the stitch, and the pulling you feel is probably more to do with the enormous pressure your pelvic organs are under form the babies, and all the resultant pushing and pulling. 

When you have a bowel movement, everything shifts and changes position slightly, so you are bound to feel it. I felt the same tweaking and pulling every time I emptied my bladder - and the pain as my uterus and cervix dropped back down afterwards was excruciating! :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Lizzie, thanks for that assurance. I wanted to think so too but was worried. Your words always work like magic.


----------



## chistiana

Hey BF, just wanted to add to what Lizzie told you that even though its been like almost 6 weeks since my stitch, everytime i strain a little (sometimes even when i dont!) i have this exact same feeling you mentioned...like something is just going to drop out!! I ve even kind of looked expecting to see a foot or something!!! But my doc told me now that the stitch is there, there is nothing coming out until the stitch is removed! Plus i get lie a prickling feeling when i even pee! So i guess we're fine with regards to prickling and things falling out!xx


----------



## kateqpr

I get that too! Just to reassure you Bookfish - now, every time i crouch down (pop! Ouch!), or bend over to pick something up off the floor, or do a wee, i can feel my stitch 'ping'. Its a weird sensation, and in my last pregnancy i was at the hospital every week or so convinced my stitch had come undone. They just don't - so don't worry. My consultant (who is a brilliant high risk consultant and has been for years) reassured me that she has never seen a good stitch just 'come undone'. And anyhoo, even if they did, you would have other signs (ie, blood where the stitch has unravelled), so just trust its all normal!

Sorry to hear things are precarious for you at the moment re finances etc. We're in a similar situation, but i've decided to just not think about it as there really is nothing i can do right now. Baby is the only thing i can concentrate on. One thing at a time! x


----------



## book.fish2011

Thanks Christiana and Kate. I was thinking the same thing too...if stitch were to open, there'd be some blood or something. But my free mind is all stuck n what's happening down there.

You are right Kate; all my other problems.....if only these babies could come healthy and safe , I would never never wish for anything like this again. All what am going through would be nothing if we can have the babies safely.


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey all,

Ah Bookfish Hon my heart goes out to you. You have so much to deal with, it's not fair & you don't deserve it. I wish there was something I could say to make it better but time will only give you relief. I am rooting for you all the way. I do believe you'll get there & then all this misery & hardship will have been worth it. It sucks. Fuck me it sucks, I know that. But you have yr DH & you will pull through my love. Looking at how everyone else here has coped and got through, I really think so. 

I had a scan & amnioreduction today. The amnio was just AWFUL, crappy little local anaesthetic in my belly & then half an hour of painful misery while they drew more than 2 litres from my uterus through a tube. Poor baby. I took Kate's advice & spoke to it before the procedure, promising I would do everything I could to help it pull through. I hate the risk to baby & what it's going through. It fucking hurt & I nearly broke Matt's hand. Now I have to see if I go into labour as a result. Jesus, enough already. 

I've been given an indomethin pessary to stave off uterine contractions. Have read this can be bad for the baby but it's a one-off. Anyone else had this?

My cervix is measuring 14-16mm down from 18mm but curiously now 8mm rather than 6mm above the stitch with minimal funnelling. Hopefully the fluid reduction will take some pressure off. I feel so much better now I can breathe. And I'm almost euphoric with relief that I can move. Maybe it's b/c of the anaesthetic, who knows. Please excuse my foul language! I'm coming down off a massive adrenalin rush. Feel alternately great then nauseous with a racing heart. Probably the stress. 

Results of the big 3 chromosomal issues back Tues, more extensive results in a fortnight. I'm 24 weeks on Sunday & Mon/Tues I get steroids ... Structurally baby looked fine again, no enlarged bladder, & moved a lot. I can't help it, I am a little bit in love :-(

Lizzie are you willing to share Evie's story with me? I would welcome the opp to know how you both got through that & what risks there are for her now she's older. Only if you're happy to. If I do get that far I know this LO will be prem & would like to be prepared ...

They still want to admit me b/c of the added risk of infection from a second entry point. They want to be able to take bloods & temp to check for infection, administer antibiotics & check the baby's heartbeat and it would be a long-term stay. I've compromised & said I'd be willing to go in Monday, when baby will be viable & I'll be close to getting amnio results. It also means I get my birthday & one last weekend at home with Matt & Pyjama. I would rather stay at home. We are not wealthy but I had an unexpected windfall today - a company I freelance for emailed me to say I haven't invoiced them for holiday pay & am due a lump sum. I wonder if this is serendipity & I could use it for a private midwife/doula. Do you think I could find someone who could administer the same functions as the hospie for me but in my own home? Would welcome advice. i'll do anything tomstay out as long as the baby gets adequate care. 

Am going to sign off now as feel like I need to sleep. 

LaRock I'm hoping it all goes smoothly. 

Love to you all girls. Take care. 

Jimmyjam xx


----------



## chistiana

JJ-even though your news are still sad with all this pain and torture you had to go through, for some reason they made me take a sign of relief and for some reason i feel so much more positive for you after this amnio. The actual physical pain of it i m sure you can handle hun, you are so much tougher than all the pain in the world!now just keep talking to your bub, tell him/her to stay put and ground her for at least another 10 weeks in your uterus!!stay strong babe, you ll pull through all the hardship and it will be just a distant memory and a story to tell your kiddo. Lots of love xx


----------



## LaRockera

lizziedripping said:


> To be expected after stitch removal darlin'. It's probably old blood from the stitch site, your cervix is very vascular :hugs: Is it mucusy, or just brown staining? X

Just brown staining, when I wipe after using the loo, but fades away towards the end of the day. Doesn't look like a mucus plug at all. Thanks for the reassurance, Lizzie. :hugs:

Bookfish- I will echo the rest of the ladies and say the stitch is just too strong to be broken by loo strain. The pinching sensations you're experiencing are pretty common, and you may have had them even without the stitch. Sorry to hear about the trouble you've been having with your job, hopefully it will all go fine and you'll soon find a way out to your situation.

Jimmy - I will echo Christiana and say I also feel positive after reading your post. I'm sorry you had to go through such a painful procedure (psychologically & physically). I bet the baby's chromosomal tests will come back fine. Please keep updating.


----------



## JimmyJam

Thanks Christiana, thanks LaRock. All the positivity does help. Thank you xx


----------



## kateqpr

LaRockera - great news your stitch is out! Plus the benefit that you didn't even have a chance to worry about it, sneaking it up on you like that! I had a bit of brown blood after the removal, i seem to remember. But well done - you made it!! 

Jimmy - so so good to read your post. I feel hugely relieved! (vicariously through you!!). You sound more positive too. It's great news that the baby is still looking good on the scan, and that the amnio went smoothly. A good day, it seems, and hopefully you'll have a more comfortable weekend ahead. 

It sounds like a good compromise, going in to hospital on Monday. You could also maybe try and negotiate being allowed to go home at weekends, if they think you're progressing well. I know women on this thread have done that before. It might give you a bit of emotional respite and something to look forward to each week, if you do have a long stay (which, lets face it, would actually be a good thing in one way as it means that baby is staying put!). 

It's fab that you're getting the steroids. They made me feel a lot better once i had them, as i felt i was proactively helping my baby to survive, and was told it can develop their lungs by up to two weeks. Wow. You're doing brilliantly -a real trouper and much stronger than you think. Plus 24 weeks - you really didn't think you'd get this far a couple of weeks ago, did you? And of course you're a little bit in love with your baby. Despite it all, and all your mixed emotions, you are a mother to your baby. No one else is or can be. Just try and grasp hold of those moments when you let yourself believe it, no matter how scary a thought that may seem. 

Oh, and don't think i've forgotten that YOU'RE FORTY TODAY!!!!! HURRAAAAYYYYY!!!!! HAPPY BLOOMIN' BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!! ( i think that's enough exclamation marks for one post, don't you....). Lets hope it's a quiet, uneventful, peaceful one, with some glimmers of hope for you all. 

No news from me. Just tired and grumpy. I keep thinking baby isn't moving much (i'm so scared of reduced movements) and then she gives me an almighty kick up the lady bits to shut me up. I have my high risk clinic tomorrow, and a growth scan, so hopefully that will put my mind at rest. 

Oh, and it's Poppy's birthday tomorrow (just realised - same b'day as you Jimmy!). She'll be three. And her best line today? 'Mummy - i'm not your servant!', when i asked her to pass me a cushion. She's THREE for God's sake!! Am off to bed now as have spent the evening filling party boxes for her little friends with cheap tat and chocolate coins, plus trying to wrap a hobby horse (impossible..). It's quite exhausted me!!

Night night all. Keep the faith, and keep strong. We're all getting there, slowly but surely. If only we could all meet up for a virtual cup of tea and cake one day, to show off our new babies and reminisce about how crap stitches and bed rest can be. 

XX


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, and JJ hun :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs: for you!

I am sorry to hear the procedure was painful, but over the moon that at least for today your little baby is looking well enough, and that there is still a glimmer of hope. Did you get a chance to read my post about the article? That a lack of anomalies on scan was found to translate into a healthy baby at birth in all such cases, despite severe polyhydramnios. I will keep praying and hoping that the tests come back clear :hugs:

Kate is absolutely right, you must relate to and talk with your baby. Scary as it is to bond when everything is so uncertain, it can only help you both on the road ahead, whatever the outcome may be. 

I can't wait until you make the 24wk mark next week. Though not out of the woods, reaching viability is at least one major obstacle cleared, and a huge psychological milestone. On that note, It would be a pleasure to share Evie's story with you hun - any excuse to talk about her is fine with me lol, and if it helps then even better. I'll pop back here tomorrow when I have a bit more time with the full story - in the meantime hun just focus on her pic to realise that having a micro preemie is certainly not all 'doom and gloom' :)

Indomethecin btw is directly risky to baby only after 30wks in pregnancy, but is ok before. There is a small risk of the baby having some kidney issues later in life (20s, 30s as I recall), but this is usually when it has been given daily over a prolonged period. 

Just to reassure you, I had it 4 times after my emergency stitch with Evie to try to settle the resultant contractions. It was brilliant, but the contractions always returned when it had worn off. We kept agreeing to it because we figured giving her more time in utero at that point (23wks) far outweighed the minimal risk of a correctable kidney issue in her 20s. The risks are only small, and we were only told about it because I was given multiple doses.

Many women are also given a single dose after elective cerclage to prevent uterine contractions in the first 24hrs (as was I). It worked and the twins are fine - as was Evie apart from her extreme prematurity. It is a brilliant drug, and will be fine in the occasional doses you will need.

Your cervix is also looking fine. It isn't unusual for the length above or below the stitch to change for the better - it is in fact a common finding in a weakening cervix. It is soft and open at the top, so it makes sense that it can fluctuate day by day. The stitch is clearly doing its job, and all that really counts is that there is some closed cervix below it. 

I am buoyed by today's events JJ, tho I realise you and bubs are not yet out of the woods. Just take each day as it comes sweet, and before you know it a few weeks will have passed, and better news might well be around the corner. Will be thinking of you, rest well :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Thanks all for your kind words. Hopefully all these pains will be worth it, when babies arrive safe and healthy and when we can finally say 'yeah, I have children at home'. Waiting for those little fingers and little lips caressing my husband and my face. Can't even imagine how that feels.

JJ, I bet the procedure was painful. I havent been through it myself but I can surely feel your anguish and hurt. It's unfair you had to go through all these. But you know what, at the end of all this ordeal, like other ladies said, I feel so much positive for you. Am so happy to know bub is moving around fine and everything. I hope those chromosome test results will all come back normal. Sunday is just 2 days away. It's Thursday noon in Dubai already :) you will be there in n time and hope you'll go much much farther and pleasantly surprise us all.

Christiana, how are you doing today? Are you able to keep down some food? Is the indigestion sorted out ?

LR, how do you feel now you are at the very end of the tunnel. Am very keenly waiting for your fantastic news.

Kate, how are you feeling today? All set to celebrate Poyypy's birthday? And oh yes, happy birthday to JJ too! 

I hope everything is well with Olga,Lliven, Lizie and Helen

x


----------



## LaRockera

Jimmy - happy birthday to you, hon!!! :cake: Did they give you any dietary advice along with the injections? I was told to steer clear of salt and sugar for two weeks.

Kate - happy birthday to Poppy, hon! I was paranoid about reduced movement throughout my pregnancy, and still am!

Bookfish- well, I'm quite excited, impatient, and nervous. I'm also very well aware that it hasn't happened yet, so every second that the baby goes quiet or that I find my panties a little bit wetter than they should, paranoia strikes.:wacko:

Lots of love to everyone.


----------



## chistiana

Jj-happy birthday hun!!i know it s not the ideal one but i told you before and i ll tell you again now..this is your last bday without sticky fingers in your cake!i m praying for that!

Kate- happy birthday to poppy!!!!hope you and she both have a lovely party!

BF- nope, havent put anything in my mouth other than chamolile since monday night... I even have water coming up...stupid doc said i m not to use gaviscon or malox (same kind of medication in greece)...tried eating some apple but it came back up, same with a little banana...it s miserable and i m also on antibiotics so i can really feel my stomach being blown away. But ds is also down with diarrhea and dh is just "not feeling very well"...grrrmmmmm men can be such cry babies...if it was up to them the human kind would be extinct because there is no way they could ever handle the hardships!sorry about the rant!


----------



## book.fish2011

Oh Christiana...you poor thing. That's so terrible you haven't been able to eat anything since Monday!!!!! Is this similar to a morning sickness in 2nd trim? Or is it because of the UTI. It's too sad the doc isn't doing anything.

Am sorry about dh and ds sickness too. Such horrible timing!!!!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks BF, cant really say if it is similar to
ms, i be never experience ms any of my pgs. I tried having a little bit of over boiled rice about 2 hours ago and i m still sitting here trying to digest as if i was a boa having just just his meal for winter...! Anyway not sure this is indeed pg related as lo has been sick all day...maybe it is just the flu. Anyway, thanks again hun, how are you today?any updates?btw dont worry about your work situation, i know you must have need that money for sure but if there is nothing you can do to fight them then please dont stress or get mad about it, babies need you calm and relaxed, f#*% the stupid job, you ll get a new one once your babies are here safe and sound!xx


----------



## liven1980

Hi everyone,

Jj: I am happy to hear the sonogram is fine. After the article Lizzie recited, this should be very good news. I am sorry about the painful procedure yoy had to go through. I wish I could take it away. But good thing you are feeling better after the procedure. i would think breathing properly and felling fysically better also helps a bit mentally. I have been thinking about you, a lot actually. What you wrote about having a plan b if everything goes wrong, I totally recognize. When I was lying in hospital, just gotten the news that the cervix suddenly was very short and funneling, not knowing if they had enough cervix left to put on an emergency cerclage, I googled the net in desperation to try to find out what to do next preg to be "safe". i read about TAC (transabdomnal cerclage) and found the doc in the us to perform it. I must say I almost was on my way to order plaintickets before my man told me that we had to see how this pregnancy was going first. I was so in to having something to stick to if my dream of a baby would chattered again, that I almost wrote off that it could go well this time. But it was very important to me,knowing I could have a new chance. Well, luckily enough, the emergency cerclage went well and Im still pregnant (and still scared), so good thing I didnt purchase those tickets... :) Anyways, also totally understand you wanting to be at home. I had to have two operations after losing Jacob, because they couldent get the placenta out. I had to spend one night listening to all the newborn babies, not a good feeling. Went "happily" home next day after that experience. 
Well, last but not least, happy birthday to you! I am sure you and Matt will make the best of it! <3

LaR: congratulations on full term and removal. I think when one passes week 30, other (or more) worries comes to mind. I have also started to get panicy about activity level, which i didt think to much about before.. My man has to go crazy as my mood turns with if i feel activity or not. I must say, this is such an tough process. The not knowing, and never feel free to relax.

Bookfish: sorry bout trouble at work. Extra problems like that is so unnecessary now. But focus on baby and take the other worries later. I hope you feel better today.

My worry lately has been yellow mucus (sorry TMI) discharge, and a lot of it... Had av swab one week ago, it was fine.... so what is it? the sticht? is it normal? do not think its mucusplug because its to strechty and not similar to what ihave seen on pictures...
Anyone know?


----------



## lizziedripping

How many weeks are you now Liven? Various types of discharge are normal in pregnancy, and mucus does increase as you get further on, so it is likely that this is just harmless pregnancy discharge hun x


----------



## liven1980

Hi Lizzie, 30 weeks tomorrow...
I am considering going to hospital tomorrow cause i am verry worried...
Read on google that it might be because cervix is shortening??? or mean infection, but it does not smell...
oh, just very scared now..


----------



## lizziedripping

Aww Hun, don't be scared :hugs: 

When Evie was coming early at 23wks, discharge was the only tangible sign, but it was milky, runny and there was masses of it. Also, with my first baby who was born at 40wks, and I didn't then have any cervical issues, I had the same milky discharge to the point where it would actually run down my legs each morning when I got up - yuck! Discharge is totally normal in pregnancy.

Your IC is unlikely to be causing an issue now, since it has remained intact until this point :hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Liven - i have a lot of discharge too. It looks clear or milky, but dries yellowy and like mucus. I'm sure what you have sounds normal, especially if you've just had a swab. 

Lizzie's right - you get lots of it. Each morning when i get up, my knickers are filled with discharge. I have to change my knickers at least twice a day!


----------



## chistiana

Ow you ladies you just aswered my question too. For the last couple of days i ve been getting these wet spots on my underwear...it s not too much but it scares the shit out of me. When it dries it leave a white stain, this is probably discarge right?not amniotic fluid?lizzie?kate?anyone?


----------



## kateqpr

That's exactly what I have. It alternates between being wee ( if I'm a bit lazy about going to the loo the second I recognise I need!) or discharge, normally first thing in the morning or if I'm up and active for a while x


----------



## lizziedripping

Kate already said it, but that is definitely discharge C :) Patches of gooey stuff on underwear were a common feature of all my pregnancies lol x


----------



## chistiana

Thank you both, lizzie and kate, i ve driving myself crazy all night long!!i too tend to get it mostly in the morning or if i sit on the sofa for you long playing with lo!x


----------



## book.fish2011

Greetings everyone.

I was reading everyone's experience about sticky discharge; I felt I was having a clear mucousy discharge, in very little quantities a couple days ago. I could feel it when I touched but couldn't see anything. It lasted for 1-2 days but is gone now. Am used to the crazy things that keep happening with me. 

Now I have itching down there; although I do wash with lukewarm water every time I pee. My swab results this week have been negative for any bacteria; so am hoping there's no infection.

Hoping everyone has a better day today.


----------



## chistiana

Hey Bookfish, if the swab results came back negative i guess there is nothing to worry hun! It's probably just increased discharge from the pressure the babies are putting! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## LaRockera

Oh yes, the discharge... Go back several pages and find my all-worrying posts about the quantity and consistency and the efforts these lovely ladies put into reassuring me. 

My discharge has been either watery or milky throughout a big part of my pregnancy, to the point that I had to change several pantyliners a day. I got myself some Ph litmus tests to check the Ph levels as I was paranoid about losing amniotic fluid. It would dry yellow or transparent on a pantyliner, or white or transparent on my panties. 

Then on the third trimester it gradually changed, and became more sticky. I thought it was the stitch causing the extra discharge but nope, I haven't seen any change in quantity since I removed it. In fact, my pantyliners/panties now smell of wee, too. :blush: I have to go through several liners/panties a day. It's a normal stage of pregnancy. It is in fact your body's way of keeping infections out.

Only worry if your discharge becomes smelly and cottage cheese-like, you feel burning or itching, or it feels as if urine is running out abundant without you being able to control it. 

:kiss:


----------



## liven1980

Thank you ladies for info and support. <3
I spoke to my man who reminded me that i had something similar couple of weeks ago, and that everything was fine then. He is right, I had something like this, but I guess its the constant change in the discharge thatgives my a suprise everytime. (or rather gives me a panic attack)... I have decided to wait for my hospital appointment, its on wednesday if nothing changes drmatically... 
So, do I understand you right Christina, that when baby pushes more on cervix (as she has lately) she press out more discharge? 

I hope you all are well today, I am 30 weeks today, very happy, but I do not think any of us will relax before we see a healthy and living baby here.. Still, I appreciate very much the ten extra weeks we got after putting on the cerclage. yay!


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your positive remarks & birthday wishes yesterday. And belated birthday greetings Poppy! Yay! I'm glad we share the same day. 

In spite of being wiped out the amnio afforded me considerable relief. I spent the day in bed but I still got spoilt - I had several visitors, lots of packages & flowers & Matt provided first class catering all day. Christiana, I even managed to get my fingers in some cake - with candles on!!! (I do hope you're feeling better hon, it sounds like you've been having a pretty rough time). 

Lizzie I did read about the article, it was encouraging, thanks. I've also made contact with an Australian girl on here called Nashipear. She had severe early onset poly at 20 weeks which resulted in leaking amniotic fluid but she made it into her mid-thirties & now she has a healthy, bouncing boy. She didn't have an amnioreduction b/c of the leak but that provided its own complications. There are people out there with fairytale endings. 

I'm relieved that nothing horrific happened on my birthday, taking it day by day & 24 weeks on Sunday. Resigned to going in to hospital even though I may be on an antenatal ward that gets spillover from postnatal & mums with newborn babies. That's hard b/c I face the risk that my own pregnancy could end every day, but hopefully they'll be able to find me a single room soon. Nashipear said that she was never admitted, just sent home with antibiotics on modified bed rest & checked 3 x a week for white blood cells/infection. I am going to 'suck it & see' & ask them if I can't be monitored in a similar way. 

LaRock haven't been advised about steroids yet, but interested to hear the advice you were given. Did they tell you why you should avoid salt & sugar? And will they only give you steroids once in a pregnancy or sometimes repeat further down the line? I'm hoping I won't have to have indomethecin again, Lizzie, but am reassured by yr advice. 

(Evie's story is just sooo amazing, it gives me hope, see Christiana, viability on Sunday & Lizzie gave birth to Evie @ 24+1)!!

Bookfish hon how are you feeling today? The discomfort in your 'ladybits' improved any? I feel so confident you will feel those babys' fingers on your face eventually Bf, hang in there. You are going through a lot but uou & yr DH are tight. You'll get there. And all the misery will be worth it. 

Liven I have discharge too & am worried it has increased a bit since my amnioreduction - just trying not to be too paranoid. A couple of times I felt it trickle out yesterday & was like 'O God, it's amniotic fluid' but it tends to dry normally. I also suffer from the occasional leakage of pee which I find very distasteful, some times I feel like I smell like an old tramp - but then I'd rather it was the wee smell than the 'foul-smelling' amniotic fluid I've read about. 

Btw - I can tell you exactly what amniotic fluid looks like, they took jugs of the stuff on Weds. It's not sticky or mucusy but exactly like urine - not too clear, not too brown, but thin & watery like urine b/c that's what it is! By this stage in pg the baby swallows the amniotic fluid & excretes it out in its urine, so really it is just swimming around in a pool of its own pee. Graphic but I hope that helps. With poly they worry that one of the problems of excess fluid could be baby's peeing/swallowing mechanism ... That's how I know. 

Haven't heard anything from Olga for a while, I do hope she's ok. Sadly that'll be me come Monday (if nothing disastrous happens before then, I'm not taking anything for granted). Hospital bedrest feels like a punishment :-(

Spring is coming to London & the only view I'll have will be Wormwood Scrubs Prison. Still, each day is a step further & if I can bake this baby til it's as good as done it will be worth it in the end. God, I worry about missing Pyjama, how you must feel when you're separated from your kids I just cannot comprehend. 

(Kate, come & see me in prison?!!)

Have a good Friday girls. If we all get through this I want a get-together in London to celebrate! 

Love to you all. 

JimmyJam xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Ps - Liven darl big congrats on reaching the Big Three-O! That's great news babe, you're almost in the clear x


----------



## chistiana

Liven- hey hun, i really am no expert at all and as you can see i am constantly worried about leaking amniotic fluid too and i really have no founded evidence that when the baby pushes down there, there is more discharge coming out...i am just assuming it (and trying to comfort myself!) because i usually get all this discharge either when i can actually feel her kicking down there or when i sit up right and i can feel all her weight down there. Maybe some of the more experienced ladies can clarify or explain???

JIMMYYYJAAAMMM- Even though in "prison" i am sooo sooo happy to hear you a little more upbit today!! I m glad your b day was not as bad as you expected it to be and that you re feeling a little relief now!! YAYAYYAYAYAYAY for v day on sunday...i ve been counting the days as if i am actually in prison!! Btw way, can i come to your get together in London when all our babies are here safe and sound? I am jealous!! Keep the positive thinking hun, we're almost there, we can make it!xo

ow and ps: for the ladies who have actually smelt it (!!) did amniotic fluid really smell that bad? My water broke at 3.30 am with ds and i cant remember smelling anything...i just thought somebody had pored a bucket of warm water all over me!


----------



## book.fish2011

Liven: congratulations for making it to 30 weeks. Hope rest of the pregnancy remains uneventful; just hang in there tight.

JJ: glad you had a decent birthday. Come Sunday and you'll be 24 weeks - that's a milestone and am sure you'll go much much farther. I hope you get your own room in the hospital and the stay turns out be better than what everyone expects.

Christiana: my water broke last time when I least expected it . S. don't remember th smell. Is there any way you can test with the litmus paper or something ? I think I read somewhere someone did that to check if the color changed to blue (or other way round), I don't recall. Just to put your mind to peace, that's all.

I just discovered that my thrush, that thin spread of white over the vaginal walls is back. I was using just water to wash my bits since the cerclage; planning to use my regular antibiotic soap down there. Of course will take care to see nothing's going inside th vagina. Cannot take this itching:cry:


----------



## chistiana

Owwwww BF this thrush is really crappy...and that itching is soooooo annoying...what kind of antibiotic soap are you using? Does you doc have to prescribe it? I am asking because today i think i have a urine infection despite all the ceclor i ve been taking and now doc thinks i have to change antibiotics and start over.....i did swab again today so i ll know tomorrow...these infections never seem to go away do they?Ow and if you dont mind asking did your water break in one go, no leaking? ignore me if this question is too personal...i ll try to order some litmus paper online tonight.Hope the stupid thrush goes away soon and you get some relief! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, just checking in to say hello! Congrats LaRocker on the stitch being removed. I'm waiting patiently to hear the baby is here. :happydance:

We're in a new season. Amelia is almost 5 months on the 29th. We're looking for a home to buy. It's been hard to find anything that fits our needs but I'm sure more will be on the market come spring. Doug and I started eating a vegan diet to lower cholesterol and aid in our weight loss. I'm feeling less bloated and the depression I've had is starting to subside. I even slept without Ambian last night. 

We're going to ttc again next winter. We'll probably start in October after Amelia's first birthday since it took us 10 years for her. I'm encouraged by what you've shared Lizzie about the ability to conceive a bit better after you have done it once. I have done it twice, one with Jackson without fertility treatment and once WITH for Amelia. I'm praying we have one more pregnancy. I'd like Amelia to have a sibling or two or 3. Haha

Looking forward to hearing more good news from many of you in the future. I'm praying for you all.

:hug:


----------



## olga2424

Hello Laddies,:wave::wave: how i missed you all! *Lizzie*, *Jimmyjam,* *christiana*, *larokera,* *book.fish*, *Kakeqpr*, *Helengee* and liven1980.....Hope your all doing well.
*Jimmyjam* hun, happy belated birthday dear!! Glad you had a wonderful day and am so pleased your starting to feel a little better both physically and mentally :thumbup: Am quite positive things are even only going to get better from now on. (fingers crossed!) I know bed rest in hospital sucks but just remember you will be in a better place, as long as you keep your self occupied with loads of dvd's magazines, films on lovefilms.com e.t.c.....By the time you know it time will fly by! Also make sure when they admit you on Monday, 1st thing you get is your steroid shots just in case any thing happens as this will mature bubba's lungs by 2 weeks + push for you own sinlge room....If you don't mind me asking, are you being admitted at st. Thomas hospital? As this is where am being transferred today....My hospital (st. helliers is only level 2) and they have a Level 3 NICU. 

*Book.fish* hun, so sorry about that horrible thrush that keeps reoccurring....Have you tried treating it with a one off dose of the oral tablet (fluconazole). Speak to your Dr. as sometimes the pessaries are not as effective and it will keep reoccurring.

*Liven1980*, congs on reaching the 30w milestone...well done! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
*
Christiana* hun, trust me!, you will defo know if you were to start leaking AF, it has a sweet smell to it and very different from urine....This is one of my biggest fears too!

Well as for me I will be 25w @midnight:happydance: and am so desperate to make it to at least 27w. Ive just been transferred to Guys and st. Thomas.....def not bad at all. The view is quite good (Thames, London eye and the rest of it) also much quieter than were I was previously and for now I cant complain.

Ladies am very worried as am experiencing loads of pinching and stabbing sensations in my lady bits, mild lower back ache and some on/off lower abdominal cramping, am so worried that this could be the start of labor....
Did any of you or are any of you experiencing this? I have just completed a course of penicillin v and clindamycin and don't know if any of these antibiotics also treat urine infections just in case I have one....am going out of my mind with these pains and just wish they could stop.:cry:
Lizzie, Larokera, kate, and helen, did you experience these pains? 

I have another cervical scan booked for Monday and am hoping there are no changes to my cervix


----------



## lizziedripping

Olga sweetie, how I feel for you darlin :hugs: The second trimester is a horrible time filled with fear and dread, and that's when you don't have additional symptoms - goodness knows how it must be for you :(

I had ALL the symptoms you describe honey, in both the pregnancy with Evie, and that with the twins - both had very different outcomes of course. The reason I was so frightened with the twins is because the pregnancy symtpoms mimicked so closely premature labour with Evie, and I was convinced I would deliver the twins before 28wks. 

These aches, pains and cramps started as early as 11wks with the twins, and peaked around 28wks, when they gradually lessened and disappeared altogether by 34wks. Some of it was twin related, and some was prolapse related, but it was made worse by the presence of the stitch which is well documented as causing an irritable uterus for most ladies with IC.

At one point I was so desperate for the torment to end that I contacted an acupuncturist who specialised in treating irritable uterus, and I burst into tears on the poor woman. I didn't get the treatment in the end, but the fact that I contemplated it tells you just how desperate I was for the contraction-like cramps to stop!

Mine were like a generalised tightening of my whole stomach, followed by aching in my lower back which radiated around and down into my lower abdomen. The only difference between them and prem labour with Evie was that I had lots of bleeding with her, and within a few days the aches turned into full-blown painful contractions. Prior to that I had hardly felt anything with Evie as my cervix was dilating 'silently'. 

As it currently stands, the aches and pains you are experiencing don't sound frequent or intense enough to be having an effect on your cervix hun. I know that you have funneled and shortened in recent weeks, but no more than any other lady with IC and a stitch.

As you are now 25wks, IC is actually less of a problem and if the stitch has held your cervix closed enough until now, then It is unlikely to suddenly 'give way' at this point. You would need strong, regular contractions to dilate yoir cervix beyond a few mms now, and though Premature labour is always a possibility for every pregnant woman Hun, there is no reason why you should be at any greater risk, especially with the good length of closed cervix you have below the stitch.

I can assure you darlin that I felt all your symptoms and then some. I can't offer you guarantees, but all I can say is that I have myself been when you are and had a positive outcome. I have also spoken to hundreds of women (with stitch) having the symptoms you describe and worse ( bleeding and contractions), the majority of whom have gone on to deliver at term or thereabouts.

Sit tight my love and lets see what the next scan shows up. You're coming into your 26th week soon, and you've done so well to make it through to this point. There is no reason now why you shouldn't make at least 28wks, with every week after that being a bonus. It can be done! I have lost count of the number of women who have been where you are and then, several weeks later have said, 'I never thought I'd make it' - me included. 30 wks and beyond isnt just a distant dream hun, it can be a reality - and most of the time it is with the help of a stitch. Rest well tonight, and you know where we are if you need us :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

JJ - glad to hear from you :hugs: Happy belated birthday too honey - sorry, I seemed to miss that somewhere along the line!

I do remember Nashipear. What a positive story, and hopefully one which might serve to reinforce your teeny bit of hope, albeit tentatively? Take care sweet, and please continue to let loved ones indulge you :hugs:

my lovely MA - how're you? Great to hear from you. Are things settling down at home and with lo? I'm guessing things are coming together a little for you to be looking forward to trying again? Here's hoping for double bump success for us both in 2012, how great if we could be 'very nervous bump buddies' together lol :hugs:

Goodnight to all my lovelies here, and please know that you are never alone :hugs: xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> Owwwww BF this thrush is really crappy...and that itching is soooooo annoying...what kind of antibiotic soap are you using? Does you doc have to prescribe it? I am asking because today i think i have a urine infection despite all the ceclor i ve been taking and now doc thinks i have to change antibiotics and start over.....i did swab again today so i ll know tomorrow...these infections never seem to go away do they?Ow and if you dont mind asking did your water break in one go, no leaking? ignore me if this question is too personal...i ll try to order some litmus paper online tonight.Hope the stupid thrush goes away soon and you get some relief! xx

Nothing is too personal with me anymore...at least not on this thread. I constantly feel am chatting with long lost friends when am here. Your question is very good actually. My doc said to wash my bits the same way I was doing before the cerclage. I ve been using a dettol antibiotic soap since a long time. As far as I know, it doesn't have any perfume or anything. Doesn't have a pleasant smell. But I give a damn and want it to do its job. You and I are in same boat. Today I gave a urine sample to lab and have very little hopes of it being infection free.


----------



## book.fish2011

Continued.....

I don't know why do we get so many infections inspite of drinking so much fluids and striving to keep that area clean. 

I clearly remember I wasn't leaking before my water broke. I went to take a pee that day and noticed an alternate gush of water - something that I'd never seen before. But few weeks prior to that, I d been noticing some discharge in my panties - which my doctor called normal. I think she may have been right. It was very little anyway. So when the water broke, it was a much stronger stream and I was hoping it'd stop n it's own but in my case it never stopped. I hope dear, that yours is just normal discharge too. But just to giv some rest to your mind, you can confirm it out.


----------



## book.fish2011

Dear Olga, so nice to hear from you. Am sure you'll make it to 28 weeks and beyond. I know a girl whose cervix was as funneled as yours and is now at home , 31 weeks. She spent 7 weeks until 28 weeks in the hospital. You'll get there too. Hang on. 

Thanks for the tip regarding oral tablet for thrush. I will ask my doctor. It's strange it keeps recurring. Infections seem to love me.

I cannot agree with Lizzie more when she says how terrifying the 2nd trim is. This period is nothing like what I've ever been through in my life. I still have a very long way to go. Each day feels like an age. Wish I had a crystal ball to see the future. But how I wish all these pains will be worth - at the end of it. Baby, baby, baby..that's the only mantra I keep chanting every second now.

Congrats in advance for making to 25 weeks. You are doing very well. Keep going.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lizziedripping said:


> my lovely MA - how're you? Great to hear from you. Are things settling down at home and with lo? I'm guessing things are coming together a little for you to be looking forward to trying again? Here's hoping for double bump success for us both in 2012, how great if we could be 'very nervous bump buddies' together lol :hugs:
> 
> Goodnight to all my lovelies here, and please know that you are never alone :hugs: xxx

Doing MUCH better. I'd like to lose a bit more weight but my sugar levels are coming down nicely now. Those progesterone injections put me over the edge for months with hormonal changes on top of the pregnancy and new mommy hormones. :wacko: I can laugh now but holy cats! I was one hot mess. :rofl:

Yes, I'm falling into this role. Every time I look at her she just brightens my day. I can't imagine life without her and she makes me want more. Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE to just lather on the love for Amelia for awhile before we try again but I know realistically at almost 38 it would be better to start trying in October knowing it could take awhile. Hopefully we'll have a house of our own and be settled. 

I'm also noticing that every medical practitioner has a different suggestion for how to care for Amelia. I'm learning quickly that mommy knows best and next time I hope I'll share my wishes with them and not freak out every time someone "thinks" there's an issue or specific way of doing things. 

I would LOVE to be bump buddies with you. Goodness though, I may make you loopy! :rofl: Looking back I was very neurotic through the whole thing. I think it was just because I was fighting so hard to be heard and nobody believed me until we proved them wrong. I didn't trust any of them and felt so alone. Had it not been for you and the other girls God led me to, I'm not sure we'd have Amelia today. It really was by the grace of God we have her and this forum. I'm more prepared mentally for what goes on and what needs to be done. Not to say that the fear will go away. I think we all know it so well. It's like we have a "band of sisters". :hug: Though I wish none of us had to endure such hardship with IC. At least we have the support we need that we may not otherwise get in our own circles or with medical practitioners.:thumbup:

I'll continue to lurk and say hello every now and then. As I said, I'm loving all these happy stories and am praying for MANY more with the newer ladies!:flower:


----------



## liven1980

Hello ladies,
I see discharge is really confusing and nervewracking for all of us... But thank you all for describing, I do not think Its amniotic fluid in my case now. Jj said its not sticky, and its watery, mine is yellow mucus like... But no pain, maybe a bit of pinching only in the vagina. Like a needle now and then. Hopefully my nerves lasts until wed, when i have new app at hosp. 
Jj: one day left, actually here in Norway 11 hours left for Sunday! yay!

BF and Christina: i am so sorry to hear about youre infections, it must be exhausting when they come back over and over again. I have heard about pills you can take orally so you dont have to disturb down there. Also heard not to clean to much as it disturbs natural flora/culture. I am recommended just to wash with water once or twice a day. But I think you know more about rhis than me after being through this many times now. Really hope it will be better soon.
Lizzie, I dont know if you remember, but when i was a bit down at week 28 you replied among other things that people around us are a bit "get over youre self, everything will be fine". I really experience this now, feeling a pressure to perform until week 38, as it is a done case. I can totally see how they dont understand anything of what we have to go through. 
Good weekend to you all <3


----------



## LaRockera

Hi ladies! :flower:

*Jimmy *- I was told to steer clear from salt because cortizon causes water retention anyway, and sugar, because it may increase your glucose/sugar levels. The injections' effect tends to last for a couple of weeks.

*MA*- Thank you, sweetie, and well done to you for wanting to ttc so soon. You know we conceived Xanthe via IUI right? Not 10 though, nothing like it, just 13 months, so I can't compare my journey to yours! All I'm thinking is that I really need a break now, for a couple of years at least. I'm 31 though, so hoping to start trying again when I'm around 33, and if nothing happens by when I'n 35, we're trying the IUI route again- or whatever it takes. This, of course, is what I'm thinking now. One thing I've learned too well is that you can never rely on your own plans.:dohh:

*Olga *- hon, I had all those symptoms you describe. If you go several pages back you'll see the same questions being repeated by most of us.:haha: I'm pretty sure you and your baby will be fine.:hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone, 

Hope you're all having a good weekend! It's been a long day - Poppy's 3rd birthday party. Five little dwarf like people round for tea, dressed as fairies and pirates. Hilarious! (i've put a photo of me and Poppy below). Spent most of yesterday making fairy cup cakes and decorating things with icing. Lots of fun, but now just want to go to bed, and it's only 6pm! My sleep is just crap at the moment - i'm waking up every hour or two, and was sat up, awake and in pain last night from 2 - 5am, with hip and bump pain. I totally forgot how uncomfortable the last weeks of pregnancy are, especially when horizontal!

*Liven* - well done on making it to 30 weeks! I felt hugely relieved when i reached that point. You OH is right about how we forget how many of these symptoms we've had before. I think sometimes it's a good idea to keep a 'symptom diary' each day. Then often you soon recognise a pattern of the same symptoms coming and going, that are normal for you, and nothing to worry about. I just suffered severe short term memory loss when it came to my IC worries, and Andy would often remind me 'but didn't you have that feeling last week, and it was all okay?'. Ahhh, yes..... 

*Olga* - well done on the upgrade to St Thomas's! I was being seen under St Tom's for my last stitch, and for a while for this one. The view from my bed was fab - Big Ben, and the river Thames. Takes the edge of the rubbishness of being locked away inside! Plus they have an M&S downstairs. How cool is that for snacks! Hopefully you're starting to feel a bit more comfortable and confident now. I have had repeated periods of quite bad stitch discomfort (a horrible pinch right inside me...hard to explain how deep it feels) and cramps. All have led to nothing and passed within a couple of days. 

*Bookfish* Hope you and OH are doing okay, and enjoying a bit of time together this weekend. HOpefully you'll start to feel heaps better this coming week, God knows you deserve a break! I remember having three UTI"s back to back from around 18 weeks, and it just left me feeling rubbish, plus emotionally so fed up with the added worry. But all were treated and didn't effect the pregnancy. 

*LaRockera* - sooooo, stitch free, and now in the final furlong. I hope you're spending this weekend having lots of warm baths / swimming / having wild sex. All the things we haven't been able to do for months and month.....

*JimmyJam* - Hello lovely. I had steroids at 24 weeks. A little warning - they do 'smart' a bit when they give them! I was expecting a normal, pain free injection and got a bit of a shock at the sensation. I was told they work for 2 weeks, (advance the lungs by up to two weeks too) and can be regiven every two weeks if need be. I know what you mean about QC's view. My dad had a heart bypass a few years ago and spent ages in Hammersmith Hospital. The long evenings i spent watching the prison. Not the most inspiring view. Although when i spent five days in hospital after having Poppy, I had a view of the graveyard and incinerator. A real life affirming charm of a view!

Of COURSE i would love to visit you inside! Private message me and we can swap details, just in case you have no internet access (although i'm pretty sure you can get it inside). I took my laptop to hospital and managed to get on a BT hotspot for the week, which made a world of difference, and allowed me to watch Iplayer and surf for hours. Made a big difference to my days. 

That's all folks! I have the inlaws down for the weekend, and a dinner to make. Have a good rest of your weekend!

XXX
 



Attached Files:







DSC03461.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chistiana

*BF*- thanks for getting back to me re the amniotic fluid..i cant seem to smell anything on whatever discharge i m getting, it doesnt smell like urine but i do drink as much water as i can...i ve already ordered litmus paper online otherwise i ll go completely crazy in the end!! These infections are crazy...my urine tests came back negative so i just continue with the cefaclor but i may try with the anitibiotic soap, thanks! How are you doing?

*Olga* hey hun...you dont need me to say this but i will...i m getting ALL the symptoms you re describing!!!Back pain, pinching, discharge you name it! I am so happy (in a weird kind of way!) that we are all experiencing the same thing..probably means we are all just fine! I m happy you are being transfered to st thomas hospital, it sounds better for you and the baby! Anyway, hope you re well hun!


----------



## chistiana

ow and KATE...you both look like beautiful fairies!!!


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey All,

How CUTE is that pic of Kate & Poppy?!!

Olga darl, so glad you've been transferred to St Thoms, you sound much happier. I am at Queen Charlotte's, part of Hammersmith Hospital, in Shepherd's Bush. No fine views of London for me, just Wormwood Scrubs Prison! Checking in on Monday ... Two more sleeps of freedom ...

Christina I want us ALL to meet up in London - there are a couple of us here already. If I make it to Motherhood ... Have a long way & lots of hurdles to go ... Hope you're eating again? If not I have some leftover cake ...

I am worried the fluid is building again already, am totally paranoid & my tummy's feeling harder again :-(. I HAVE to get to 28 weeks ... BF so with you, hardest thing I've ever been through I just want to be in the week thirties with the worst of it over. I am loathing this pregnancy. Just want my poor baby born safe & sound & in my arms. God the days just drag. And Liven no one could ever understand what you've been through & that you won't feel safe until you're holding bubs. How could they if they haven't experienced it?

Matt's family are over tonight for dinner, it's so weird having a 'normal' meal when things are so patently NOT normal ... Please god don't let the fluid come back too soon ...

Thanks for your posts ladies. 

LR - I soooo wish I was in yr position but am so happy for you ... So close now having come so far ...

Lizzie-Loo hope you're ok ... No news from Helen for a while, hope everything's ok with her too. And Kate have sent you a PM. 

Have to go ... Another birthday cake with candles on its way (!!) Poppy eat yer heart oot!!

Much Love,

JimmyJam xx


----------



## book.fish2011

Kate: the fairy picture is beautiful. Glad you had a nice time.
JJ: I just hope it's just your paranoia and the fluid isn't coming back. Yesterday night I was having little twinges near the cerclage and I was convinced the stitch is coming off. It's an everyday nightmare what we are going through..oh god. Hopefully the hospital stay will be better than what we all think, and will help you go much much farther in this pregnancy.

Meeting all of you in London (with all our babies) will be a dream:) maybe I can fly in and join too IF everything goes well. Haha.

Liven, hope you are able to relax a bit now. Try to ignore what everyone says. Since my son died, I have been suffering from a permanent selective deafness syndrome. It was so hard in the beginning ..but nowadays am just too aloof. 

Christiana: I hope the discharge has reduced today and you are now convinced that it's just plain normal discharge. 

Hope LR, Lizzie and everyone else is having a good Sunday.


----------



## chistiana

Hey Jimmy- actually i m loathing you for that cake now!!!Seriously i am so hungry,, GIVE ME THAT CAKE! I know it's weird everything seems to continue in its normal way but i guess it s better than everyone being in twilight zone looking at you and expecting you to cramble down. For some reason (wishful thinking?) i m sure now we WILL all make it so i m going to hold you on that meeting...havent been in London since 2010...would love i quick little escape!! 
I really hope fluid isnt building back up but i m also guessing it is not, it wouldnt build so quickly i think. Enjoy your days at home babe, but also remember that when you re finally out of the 'prison' you ll be soooo much closer to your dream come true!xo

BF- Thanks hun, discharge has reduced a little although i m still paranoid from time to time..i think i ll always be a little paranoid for one thing or another until I have my daughter in my arms safe and sound! Hope you re doing better too with the infections and you re having a good day!

Everyone else...as BF said...HAVE A GREAT ONE!


----------



## book.fish2011

Christiana and JJ btw, congratulations for making it to 24 weeks!!! Wish I could emulate that milestone in next 4w3d. That's March end precisely. Omg...seems so damn far off.


----------



## LaRockera

I love how fast this thread goes, and how we all talk to each other.:hugs:

Kate - your photo is wonderful (you're a hot chick, I've told you many a time before:haha:) and Poppy's birthday party sounded fab! I wish I could have all those things you describe but at the moment I can only be too careful NOT to cause labour you see, due to my injections. If I do go in labour by myself I won't be able to have any sort of anesthesia, so it will be either natural birth (which I'm fine with!) or a c-section via GA. So I think the doctor wants to induce me and so that I can stop the injections a couple of days prior to induction. Then I will have to resume them for 20 days after labour. :wacko: Right now we are waiting for Xanthe to get into position, so monitoring her closely.

Jimmy -you will get to my stage, I promise. And I also promise that 28 weeks is just a breath away. Every week that passes increases bubba's survival rates- and he/she's still in there! 

Christiana - go to the loo, and after you've had your wee and a few good minutes have passed, give it a good cough and see if anything comes out (although I've had normal discharge coming out like this too). Amniotic fluid is really like water, not just watery-like. Put a pad on (not a pantyliner, a normal pad) and give it a couple of hours. If it's soaking, go get checked. If not, it's discharge.

Love to all you ladies.:hugs:


----------



## JimmyJam

O bloody hell my belly's getting taught again & I can't breathe. I hate this poly. It'll mean another amnio. I so wish it would resolve on its own :-( I don't know how I'll get to 28 at this rate. 

Hope you're all faring better than me. I am MISERABLE!! Pregnancy is horrible, how anyone can love it I don't know!

I just want to click my heels & wipe out the next ten weeks. 

24 weeks today - congrats to us Christiana ... But such a long, long way to go ... :-(

Love to you all xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Ps - Lizzie, anyone?!

I think my nose is also blocked & I want immediate relief. Plse can anyone recommend a drug or system that's safe to use in pg? Can't cope with squashed lungs as well as blocked nose :-( 

X


----------



## kateqpr

Hey everyone

Sorry, just a quick one as in the middle of making dinner - but Jimmy, just wanted to say re nose. I've had sinusitis for the last two weeks. My nose has been constantly blocked, or running, never ending and horrible. Really getting me down now after so long. The best safe relief i've found are:
Hot shower, then blowing my nose straight afterwards. The steam is the only thing that clears my nose for a while and allows me to properly blow all the crap out. 

OR

Olbas - i've used both the pastilles (suck, don't chew!) They don't taste great but they do decongest really well. ALso, one of those Olbas nose inhaler stick things. You really feel like an old man doing it, but it does eventually help to clear everything.

I've got your contact details now, so will try and pop in and see you. Possibly this Wednesday morning, or if not, definitely next week (It's Andy's 40th this week and so am unusually busy for a change with our mystery trip away....). If it's any consolation, i have had trouble breathing in pregnancy due to my bump feeling high or little legs. It would be really crappy if your fluid had replenished that quickly, so hopefully it's a combination also of the horrible symptoms of a normal pregnancy. Fingers crossed eh...

Everyone else - hope you're all well! Shall try and post later when i'm not mid CBEEBIES / sausage and mash making

XX


----------



## JimmyJam

Thanks Kate. Just think the poly makes me panic! So scared of blowing up that big again :-( it's sooo uncomfortable. 

Will try Olbas. 

Weds is clinic day so won't know my movements but keep me posted on yr plans ...

Ooooooo - mystery trip? Lucky you! You have a real life! Where are you going? 

Enjoy yr mash!!

Jj xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey larockera!thanks for the tip, now every time i go to the loo i ll be coughing away!!!cant believe you re now only waiting for xanthe to take the right position....ouououou so exciting!!!

Jimmy-congratulations to us both hun, we ve made it to viability!!yayayayyyy! Dont look at the next 10 weeks... Just look to 28w only 4 weeks away!!! And when 28 comes 30 will be a breath away!!! We ll make it i know, amnio or no amnio, you ll make it! Mark my words! 

BF- hey hun thanks i used to say the same thing as you ( and obviously i still say it when i look at others tickers into the 30s), omg it s soooo far away..but it s not and soon you ll be 24 weeks too and thinking of the 28w milestone...even if we cant see it now time is flying by and despite all our fears and worries we ll get there!!x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies. Well done for hitting 24wks JJ and C :) It's still early days, but now you're in the 'bonus zone' when every week thereafter is a step closer to term, and less potential complications for baby. Psychologically it somehow feels better. I also know how every week is never 'enough' however, and you always yearn to be a few weeks further ahead until (as in my case) you've hit at least 37wks! That's when I finally relaxed - pity I only had one week left to enjoy the feeling lol. 

C - amniotic fluid has a sweet smell, similar to semen (hmmm you're all now thinking, Lizzie likes to sniff bodily fluids!8-[ ) It's definitely watery, not at all mucusy and when it comes it trickles and at its worst, gushes like a running tap. 

I suspect I leaked some hind waters at 34wks, but kept quiet about it because I didn't want to be induced that early. It tailed off and at my 34wk scan the water was still intact, so it is likely any small tear in the secondary membrane had repaired itself, or been plugged by a baby ;) 

It is far more likely that this is the usual pregnancy-related discharge Hun, which can drench underwear just the same, but is a slightly thicker consistency than amniotic fluid, and nothing to worry about. pROM is actually quite rare, whereas discharge is common ans necessary to protect the cervix and uterus from bugs and bacteria :hugs:

JJ - sorry to hear that the polyh is giving you grief again :( I know that you probably expected it to return, but were hopeful that it might not, or at least not as quickly? Though not much consolation, I don't think that the recurrence rate and speed make the cause any more or less of a concern. As a condition, it cannot be undone as such, only managed and controlled. Frustrating, worrying and uncomfortable for you nonetheless :hugs:

Congestion-wise, is it being caused by a cold, or are you just stuffy in a non-productive way? If it's the latter, then the only thing that worked for me was Piriton (anti-histamine). I had to take it for intense itching across my abdomen in pregnancy - had the added benefit of reducing swelling in my nose and knocking me out at night too lol. Even tho it is safe in pregnancy, I wouldn't like to recommend any drug to another pregnant woman unless they had been given the ok by their own specialist tho, especially since its not licensed for congestion specifically. 

As Kate suggested, just try some basic decongestants like Olbas, steam and Vicks, and then on Weds ask your Docs if there's anything safe to take - tho decongestant meds are not recommended in pregnancy. Hope that helps x

Olga, how're you? How's the weekend been? X

LR, Helen, BF, Liven, Kate and MA and all you lovely lasses - hi to you all too, hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Greetings to all my dear ladies!!

Christana, is there a way to time travel? I want to be in June. At least May. Or April to start with.I've found a new analogy for this pregnancy. Swimming in deep dea surrounded by sharks. At the end of each day I tell my husband, hey, I didn't get eaten by any shark today. Let me gear up for tomorrow.

JJ, how are you feeling today. As everyone said, steam inhaling with Vicks gives a lot of relief to nasal blockages. I hope you feeling better today. Regarding your tummy, I had Ovarian hyper stimulation due to IUI even before I got a BFP, it lasted for upto ten weeks. I was walking around with a watery bump and looked 8 months pregnant. It was embarrassing in my workplace. After a few weeks, the water would go down, and again , I used to feel its coming back. But my fertility specialist told me once reduced, water would never come back. I know OHSS is nothing compared to poly, (am not trying to comare two things - they are just unrelated), but am just hoping your thing will be sorted out too. I hope it's not extra water but gas or something that's stretching your tummy. So you going to hospital today? Pls remember however hard it is, it's the best place to be at this point. Am sure you'll sail through it t meet your healthy bubs whom you and Matt will take home to cuddle and kiss and grow.


----------



## chistiana

Lizzie- thanks hun, i guess i ll always be a little paranoid about amniotic fluid but with all that s been said in this thread and so much first hand experience from you ladies i feel a little more relaxed!! Ow and yes, no matter what week we re in it will never be enough before we actually reach full term!!!

BF- hmmmmm i like your analogy i m thinking i might steal it for a while as sharks are for me one of my worst fears along with spiders (i know dont laugh!) ow and if you ever find a way to time travel please book me in for the 31st of may!!! Xo


----------



## liven1980

Hello wonderful ladies,

JJ: Sorry it filled up so fast... but if it turnes out that the procedure works for a while and you can keep baby inside for more weeks, it is after all a goog thing. I mean the fact that something can be done. But I really hope it will be less painfiul, and that it can last longer if it now turnes out that you have to do it again. 
I have used saltwater from the farmacy for the locked nose. I have had it for the last ten weeks, and my whole head is full off this clear slimy mucus. Sometimes i have to just caugh it out, and its often mixed with nose blood. Sorry bout details... but with saltwater it gives relief until next morning.
Kate: good tip about symptom diary...now I have one here at this thread as well :)

BF: timetravel have been primary wish since we lost Jacob...I so wish it was possible to get freezed down and wake up after a couple of months...

Well, my nerves lasted exactly until sunday midnight, where my dear OH had to drive me to hosp. I just kept playing a mind game with my self that was exhausting so we got me checked out. And there was nothing inidicating AF loss. Doc looked at the baby, seeing enough fluid, and tok a test that turned out negative. I am glad I did it, bec it is more today, but know now that it is discharge like you ladies have told me.... So happy about that. Doc did not take a regular swab though, so will go back to hosp for planned app with my regular doc also. 

Thinking about you all <3


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey, count me in for time travel - I'm with Christiana, Bookfish, May 31 please. My waters are infested with giant, prehistoric sharks & they're really, really scary. 

So, I'm in. Incarcerted on a ward overlooking Wormwood Scrubs with two other ladies in different degrees of labour ...

It's not so bad. The nurses are kind, I've had my first steroid shot & they're going to test my bloods for white blood cell action (infection) every other day. Has to be a good thing, no? I'm worried about Matt now though - I had a really bad day yesterday & he's exhausted. He looks totally & utterly wired. I've sent him home to eat & an early night. He looks so sad & forlorn I can't bear the thought of him sleeping alone. Pyjama was so sweet this morning, I had a hand on Matt's chest & she climbed on top of him & laid down & put a paw on my hand, nuzzling it with her little wet nose. I cried when I said goodbye to her, I don't know when I will see her next - nor what will have happened to me/to babynby then ... :-(

Vicks helped the nasal congestion & has alleviated my symptoms so I'm not on the verge of a panic attack any more. Thnk you all for yr suggestions. I'm not feeling as massive either - I'm sure the poly is coming back but at least I feel safer here ... Hopefully I can last anoher week before they do it (the amnio) again ... Two would be amazing ...

One question: anyone, Lizzie, Olga, Kate: one midwife just came in & told me I should raise the foot of my bed b/c of the stitch & shrinking cervix. I obv know why, but anyone else had to do this? None of my doctors have recommended it - yet. Can they find any more medieval ways to torture me? Cerclage, amnioreduction, bed rest on a tilt?

Would welome advice. I thought I felt the stitch badly today & am wondering how it's bearing up ... Too many things to worry about. If I ever come out of this with my sanity intact I will end up looking like Miss Havisham ...

Gonna go now bhope this sends. Reception in this hospie is rubbish. 

Night ladies, sweet dreams. Tomorrow's another day ...

Love, Jimmyjam xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey jimmy, just wanted to say i m glad your stay there is not that horrible and that you ve already had your first steroid shot! Dont worry about matt now hun, i know it s tough on him too but for now you need to concentrate on yourself and the baby, i m sure he can handle it. It sounds like you re being very closely monitored maybe you can ask your doc to check on the stitch just so you can keep your sanity? I dont know much about the tilted bed but it so just happened that about 1 month ago i read of a woman with ic and broken waters (not sure about the second bit) who was admitted in hospital at 24 weeks and stayed on a titled bed for 10 weeks just to take the pressure off the cervix. She gave birth to a healthy baby at 34 weeks! Xo have some rest hun


----------



## JimmyJam

Thanks Christiana. I'll tilt it a bit ... Thanks for yr lovely words, you're a sweetie. 

Thanks too Lizzie for yr congrats ... Long way to go but hanging in there ...

Night night xx


----------



## kateqpr

Hey Jimmy, 

Well, you're in! Well done - first mental hurdle over and done with. i hope you've packed a nice big bag of goodies for yourself to get through the next few weeks. I survived on getting Andy to bring me new snacks ( you soon start to see a pattern with the hospital food and their limited choices of yellow based food...), a new newspaper or magazines, plus box sets or films i've always meant to see. It's well worth being extra nice to the midwifes and nurses and getting to know them - a few nice kind words every few hours when they come and check on you, can make all the difference, especially when it's not visiting hours. And God, do you hear and see some things, listening to those around you in the maternity wards. Its a fascinating snap shot of life, (well would be, if you weren't in hospital in such crappy circumstances!). 

I found it very tough not being with Andy and Poppy. I did do a lot of crying, especially when Andy had to leave. In fact most his visits ended with me welling up and worrying that i wasn't acting like myself any more, and that it was my fault that our life was turned so upside down. That it was exhausting him. 

But i've just asked Andy about that time now and his thoughts on it, and in hindsight, really, honestly, Matt will be fine. It is YOU who has the shitty end of the stick at this time, and there really is nothing either of you can do other than accept it's a temporary period of time where nothing will feel that normal, but that you are working really hard as a team to get the best result for you both as a family. Yes, visiting your love one is hospital is horrible and exhausting, but being the one IN the hospital is much tougher, as it does tend to leave you feeling powerless and vulnerable. And worst still, not in your own lovely sanctuary of a bed. I used to text Andy as all hours of the night, not to wake him, but just so he would know i had been thinking of him and our home in the wee small hours, when sleep was an illusive stranger. I found plugging myself into the radio on my headphones helped me to block the world out at night, Oh, and eye masks! Definitely helped, when lights were being turned on and off around me. 

It's so good to hear that your tummy doesn't feel so stretched today. It could well just have been normal pregnancy discomfort. And re the tipping your bed up? I wouldn't worry about that, based on your last cervical scan. I'm sure the midwife is trying to be helpful, but i would be guided by your consultants. You could always ask to speak to your doctor when they do their rounds in the morning, and get their opinion, but it did sound like your cervix was holding up okay last week. The trendelenburg position (tilty bed position!) seems to be used more in extreme circumstances, and not sure your cervical state is that extreme, in fact it's been quite stable. Just speak to your doctor - i'm sure they will reassure you!

Chin up, and think small goals. Wednesday is your first goal. And you've started your steriods, which is great news. Real progress. Lizzie is right, from 24 weeks, each day and week is such a bonus and you know your little one is getting stronger and stronger. You really are doing brilliantly. A remarkable lady! 

(Oh, and I will visit you next week, Monday or Tuesday, when Andy's 40th is over and we're back to normality, as we have various people staying this week, then off to the Aviator Hotel on Thursday for a much needed night away...)

Hope everyone else is okay? I like the shark analogy. God, the second trimester is just the most stressful stretch of time. It's cruel, how torturous and fearful pregnancy can make you. But we're all doing brilliantly, and will get there. Success is the most likely outcome for all of us. It just NEVER feels that way, which is just sad - that we never get to bloom and enjoy pregnancy like other women do. 

Sorry this is such a long rant. Love to you all. I am pooped!

XX


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

JJ - tilting the bed is usually a last resort for ladies who have no cervix left and bulging membranes - its debatable whether it actually helps, but logic tells you that removing ALL weight from a failing cervix can't hurt. Since IC is more to do with uterine expansion than sheer weight however, it probably doesn't do much more than decent rest lying on your side does. I am a believer in resting a tired uterus and cervix which is expanding and under strain, allowing it to do its primary job 'baby baking'. It is after all a huge muscle and placing additional pressure on it just might be enough to tip the balance in us IC ladies.

I think you're fine resting on a horizontal bed, but if it makes you feel more secure, and you can get comfortable it certainly won't do any harm to tilt the bed slightly :) Whatever you feel comfortable with really.

Cervix-wise, what you are feeling is more likely to do with your stage of pregnancy now, the baby getting bigger and more pressure on your nether regions. It's normal to have a 'bulky' feeling down below as you progress - your pelvic organs are under huge pressure and you can feel it! It's disconcerting because of the IC but is usual in uncomplicated pregnancies too, except less worrying for ladies without IC and a stitch. I felt as though I had a tampon hanging out from 22wks, but it was just pressure and prolapse due to the babies' size. 

The separation from Matt and PJ must be tough :hugs: I think the feeling of loneliness is heightened tho because of the reason for the separation more than for its own sake? This is an intensely emotional time for you all and the outcome uncertain. At times like these all you want is to curl up in bed with loved ones and pull the covers over your head but you can't, and that is sooo tough :( I think you're doing so well despite this JJ, your dignity and strength are amazing - even if you don't think so. 

Your loved ones are behind you every step of the way (as are mine - everyone here knows your story and is praying for a positive outcome ;)) even if they can't be physically present. This journey is gonna be a tough one but you are most definitely NOT facing it alone my darlin' :hugs:

Olga hun, very worried about you now sweet. Are you ok? Are you able to check in? Xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Just seen Kate's tips for making hospital stays bearable - brilliant and very useful :) x


----------



## olga2424

lizziedripping said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> JJ - tilting the bed is usually a last resort for ladies who have no cervix left and bulging membranes - its debatable whether it actually helps, but logic tells you that removing ALL weight from a failing cervix can't hurt. Since IC is more to do with uterine expansion than sheer weight however, it probably doesn't do much more than decent rest lying on your side does. I am a believer in resting a tired uterus and cervix which is expanding and under strain, allowing it to do its primary job 'baby baking'. It is after all a huge muscle and placing additional pressure on it just might be enough to tip the balance in us IC ladies.
> 
> I think you're fine resting on a horizontal bed, but if it makes you feel more secure, and you can get comfortable it certainly won't do any harm to tilt the bed slightly :) Whatever you feel comfortable with really.
> 
> Cervix-wise, what you are feeling is more likely to do with your stage of pregnancy now, the baby getting bigger and more pressure on your nether regions. It's normal to have a 'bulky' feeling down below as you progress - your pelvic organs are under huge pressure and you can feel it! It's disconcerting because of the IC but is usual in uncomplicated pregnancies too, except less worrying for ladies without IC and a stitch. I felt as though I had a tampon hanging out from 22wks, but it was just pressure and prolapse due to the babies' size.
> 
> The separation from Matt and PJ must be tough :hugs: I think the feeling of loneliness is heightened tho because of the reason for the separation more than for its own sake? This is an intensely emotional time for you all and the outcome uncertain. At times like these all you want is to curl up in bed with loved ones and pull the covers over your head but you can't, and that is sooo tough :( I think you're doing so well despite this JJ, your dignity and strength are amazing - even if you don't think so.
> 
> Your loved ones are behind you every step of the way (as are mine - everyone here knows your story and is praying for a positive outcome ;)) even if they can't be physically present. This journey is gonna be a tough one but you are most definitely NOT facing it alone my darlin' :hugs:
> 
> Olga hun, very worried about you now sweet. Are you ok? Are you able to check in? Xxx

*Lizzie* hun, am fine thanks....Still hanging in though I had a very stressful day yesterday.
Had a lady who was next to me and her waters had gone at 25w + 4, she was in a lot of pain and contracting every 10-15mins, she hadn't felt baby move all day and was showing signs of infection with a high temperature.
I was so worried for her as she was desperately holding on to the pregnancy even when the Dr. was trying to persuade her to deliver and prevent infection traveling to the baby.....The whole thing kind of brought back all the horrible memories of what I went through with my previous loss with the Dr.s telling me to terminate my baby when i could still feel her kick and move, I just couldn't stop crying (HORMONES!!:awww:), eventually things turned worse and she was taken to deliver her little boy (still don't know what the out come was:cry:). Kept thinking about her all night and praying all was well with her little boy.

JJ and christiana, congs on reaching the 24w milestone:happydance::happydance:, next will be 28w....JJ, my bed is in the 'T' position, it was not very comfortable in the beginning but I eventually got used to it. Oh and am glad you've had your 1st dose of steroids ( very painful, isn't it?:growlmad:) 
*Kateqpr *, you and poppy look so lovely, *Larockera*, 38w hun and well done you!:yipee:

Well, I saw the professor who runs the pre term clinic @ st. thomas (cant remember his name, VERY, VERY GOOD GUY! ) I was really lucky as apparently he is so busy and its hard to get an appointment with him, he reviewed my case and went through all my notes and did the FFN test which to my surprise came back negative:yipee massive shock to me as he was also convinced it would come back positive! He also scanned me and said although my cervix still looked very short(15mm with funneling) that it necessarily doesn't mean I wouldn't be able to carry till 37-38w, he was positive I still had a good chance of going a little further with my pregnancy now that my ffn test was negative...:happydance::happydance::happydance:. He wants to see me again on Wed for one more test and if that is negative again too, he would look at discharging me so I can complete the my bed rest @ home:thumbup::thumbup:. Am starting to feel a bit positive now but still cant get too excited!....I must admit am very impressed with Guys and st. Thomas. really very good and organized def cant complain at all however, the food sucks!


----------



## book.fish2011

Hello dears 

JJ, glad you are finding the hospital stay not too bad. Being so closely monitored is definitely a good thing. Getting a Steroid is pointing towards the right direction too. I just pray your water doesn't return, cervix length improves and bubs keep growing in there. 

Sure, hopefully all our pleas for time traveling will be heard.

Olga - reading about that poor woman has reignited my fears. Am constantly worried something like this will happen with me. I will perhaps never be able to get over my boy's unexpected birth, and the trauma of his death. How I wish that woman's little boy lives. On the other hand am happy that doctor believes you'll go full term. Some doctors are really nice and their words come true as well. 

My story is the same. I need to give a new sample for UTI testing as my earlier sample contaminated. I don't know the exact status of my thrush. After I used the antibiotic soap, the white stuff went away but occasional itching is present. There's no reddening or swelling or abscess. Do you think thrush might have gone away? 

I was thinking about my weight gain. In 20 weeks I've gained only 12 pounds whereas the book ( what to expect when you expecting twins) says one must gain at least 24 pounds within 24 weeks. I started at 47 kgs, 150 cm. I don't feel a lot hungry so don't know how I can simply eat ( risking throwing up).


----------



## chistiana

Olga- i m so glad things are looking up hun, hopefuly you ll soon be at home resting and counting down to at least 37 weeks. The story of the lady next bed had me worried too but i so wish you log back in to tell us she s had a happy ending!!

BF- dont worry about weight gain hun, i seriously dont think it tell you anything...with ds i gained a total of 14 pounds (7 kgs) and with this one i am at 8 pounds...babies will get what they need from you, you just need to make sure you eat healthy for you!hope the thrush has gone away, last day of antibiotics for me today, yayayay!!


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey Kate,

Thanks so much for your post, you always manage to articulate what I'm feeling. Matt looked so haggard when he came in this morning, I do feel like it's my fault our world has been turned upside down & I feel like I'm not me. I've been so scared & fragile over the last couple of weeks & he is so used to me being proactive & strong. I hate the snatched moments with him & just want to hold him & for it all to be alright. 

But ... We had some good news this morning. Matt calls it snakes & ladders & today at least we avoided a snake. Our first round of amnio results came back clear. One step forward ... We have to wait another week for the rest. 

I am verily chatting up the midwives, trying to get them on side. They're ok - a mixed bag, but the medical care is excellent. I'm still hoping they might discharge me & observe as an outpatient but I guess I'll have to suck it & see in clinic tomorrow ... I don't feel toow bad today just knackered from no sleep. 

Monday or Tuesday nxt week would be great, just let me know which suits best. I'm on the Edith Dare Ward. I hope you're doing ok. How is the sleeping? You are so damn close now!

Have a good day Gorg. 

Jimmyjam xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Ah Lovely Lizzie, thank you. There is so much to worry about - if it's not my cervix, it's the return of the dreaded poly, if not the poly it's what is causing it, and if none of the above how Matt & Pj are coping on their own. 

When Matt's happy his mouth curls up like Elvis & when he's low it sets in a thin, flat line. He's got permanent 'flat mouth' at the moment & I just hate seeing him so unhappy. But I'm trying to be positive & calm now I'm in hospie, to reassure him I'm ok. 

I do have the most phenomenal support network, have had so many messages of love & caring - I just have to dig deep & get through this. 

Tanks for your lovely words, you're a star. You girls on his thread are amazing.

Much love, JJ xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey Olga,

What great news you've seen a fab consultant & your FFN came back negative - AND they're considering discharging you to go home on bed rest. How bloody fantastic babe, well done you!

Poor girl in bed next to you, that must have been so horrible. There's a girl on my ward whose waters have broken but she's at 32 weeks. I'd be turning somersaults of joy if I got to that stage ...

Keep us posted hon. Good luck for tmrw & here's hoping you get to go home soon. 

Lol Jimmyjam xx


----------



## book.fish2011

JJ, amino results - thats really a good news. Am feeling now much more positive that all's going to be well.

About how you feel with regards to Matt, i understand. 

My hubby is very tired when gets home home from work - mentally and physically. He never complains while doing all the dishes, cooking and cleaning, but I just know how tired he is. And all the time, I lie on my bed like a dead log. I feel sorry for him :( Since we lost our baby, there's hardly been any happy days in our life. We've been married for more than 5 years and we were happy people once upon a time. 

Today I told him that we have an extra day in Feb this year , but for which we'd be in March earlier. He immediately agreed. He keeps saying that he just wants time to pass as quickly as it can. He's as anxious as I'm about everything.


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey BF Sweetie,

I'm not surprised you're paranoid after what you've been through. Complicated pgs after loss are just so hard. I am an emotional rollercoaster, swerving erratically between hope & despair. I just want 28 weeks to be here with clear scan results & the possibility my dream could prove a reality. Listen to all the other girls who've made it through despite repeat infections & try not to be too obsessive about what's going on 'down there'. It's tough when you've got all day just to sit & worry but you're doing so, so well - all on yr own in Dubai. Just think how far you've come. You deserve these babies BF. stay strong. 

Christiana you sound in great form - so glad the antibiotics are coming to an end. Every day is a step closer ...

God this is a long haul, I didn't sleep a wink last night: skinny bed, tungsten lights. All that got me through was thinking how today would bring me nearer to the prize ...

Have a good day ladies. LaRock, I hope things are dandy in Greece. 

Would love to hear feom you Helen, if you're lurking?

Much Love, Jimmyjam xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Hy BF - I think we crossed over. I know, it's so hard. Matt & I have only been married 3 years & they've been some of the toughest of my life. We used to be so so happy too but life just keeps slinging shit at us ... I keep reassuring myself that we have each other & whatever the outcome we have a future together. 

Hang in there, sweets, am with you all the way xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> Olga- i m so glad things are looking up hun, hopefuly you ll soon be at home resting and counting down to at least 37 weeks. The story of the lady next bed had me worried too but i so wish you log back in to tell us she s had a happy ending!!
> 
> BF- dont worry about weight gain hun, i seriously dont think it tell you anything...with ds i gained a total of 14 pounds (7 kgs) and with this one i am at 8 pounds...babies will get what they need from you, you just need to make sure you eat healthy for you!hope the thrush has gone away, last day of antibiotics for me today, yayayay!!

Thanks Christiana. I think you are right - your response made me think of something. Last time at 30+ weeks, I'd put on about 17 pounds total. My baby's weight was healthy. For just above 30 weeks gestation, he was 3.75 pounds. my OB asked me not to eat for 2 people or 3 people but just eat normally + a little more due to the risk of GD. Imagine getting GD now, in addition to all these things.


----------



## kateqpr

Jimmy!!!!!

SO good to hear you sounding so positive. What fabulous news you've had this morning. Just enjoy those glimmers of light that are beginning to show. They're the moments that will keep you going. And it's great that you have lots of support around you. it really makes all the difference between total abject loneliness, and loneliness you can cope with. I promise you that when you get to 28 weeks, you will both start to smile more. Old feelings and your old self will creep back. In fact, Andy pointed out that i made my first joke in, oooohh, 3 months at 28 weeks. I had had no sense of humour, no joy (which i promise is most unlike me). 

It had been awful, a real dark tunnel, but i promise, as empty as it sounds to everyone in their second trimester, that the days do pass, night follows day, and as awful as it is to be wishing your life away, look ahead to the summer and picture yourself, happy, sitting on the grass, your usual self but with a small beautiful wonderful baby in your arms. Just try and focus on that future image, as that time is slowly coming. 

Olga - are you being seen by Andrew Shennan? He's a professor at St Thomas's and an absolute gem of a man. He placed my first stitch and even though i'd had a private referral, offered to see me as an NHS patient instead if i gave a donation to the TOMMYs / preterm research and charity he runs. I also saw him again in this pregnancy, as i was under their Wed pre term clinic for a few weeks, until i suddenly needed my stitch placed as an emergency, but amazingly, was then being seen by his wife, who is the high risk consultant at my local hospital. And she is the female equivalent of him - really caring, clear in her explanations, and an absolute font of knowledge and experience. A good doctor can really make all the difference to how you feel, can't it?

Bookfish - i'm so sorry you and your husband are having so little joy in your lives right now. It is so tough, when your two roles as a couple are so obviously split, one sitting on the egg you so want to hatch for you both, the other doing all the physical leg work of cooking and cleaning. Being on bed rest is like being a penguin, sat for months in the dark, alone, keeping your egg warm while your partner buggers off to catch fish and swim. A weird analogy, but you get what i mean. But again, this is only temporary, and you're getting there, slowly but surely. And i'm glad your girl bits are feeling better now. Hopefully your new test results will give you some good news. 

Christiana, you sound happy. And so glad you're now post 24 weeks. Yay for you!

Larockera - any news? Sods law i bet you go overdue now. Life can be funny that way... Love to you anyway, honey. 

Now, i must get off this sofa and do something. I am a lazy lady at the moment. I've just walked Poppy to preschool. I am EXHAUSTED! It's the first time i've walked there in 4 months, and bed rest has left me feeling like a big pile of jelly with no energy or stamina. In fact when i got there, i had to stop off at Costa for a latte and some water to get the energy to get home again. I am no athlete at the moment!

XX


----------



## chistiana

Jimmy- great News about the amnio results!!!yayayyayaay i was sure! One obstacle out of the way, one step closer to holding your baby!!

BF- eeeeekkkkk dont even mention GD at this point...touch wood or something!my doc actualy told me not to gain more than 24 pounds in total (but that has to do with bu!) so dont think of it at all!!

Kate-thanks hun, i m trying to remain positive because even though my bed rest isnt as worry ridden as that of other ladies on this thread it is starting to have a toll on me. Unless i keep repeating myslef it is going to be ok i ll probably cramble down. And just since we spoke about it now, how long is it ok not to feel the baby move? I ve felt my bub move two three times since yesterday...isnt that a little too little movement? 
Your latte and walk to school sounds like a tropical holiday to me!!when lo is here you ll have plenty of time tio tone up...running after poppy and lo!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey everyone :hugs:

BF - weight gain in twin pregnancy for me was odd. I had only gained a total of 34Ibs by the end, and 24Ibs of that was placentas, fluid and babies. My consultant explained that because the boys were so bug they had literally taken all my calories, leaving little for me. I was eating lots, but healthy stuff. By 32wks I had however lost my appetite but sill forced food down. The boys were still big and healthy despite my lack of weight gain, so I wouldn't worry too much about it hun x

JJ - lovely to get regular updates from you sweet, keep talking to us, it will help the time pass and keep your mind occupied :) x

Olga - phew, so pleased to hear you're ok and that you had a positive appt yesterday. I had a feeling that despite all your scary symptoms you might actually be ok in the end. Your doc is right, even tho you have a short, funneling cervix, this is by no means a sign you will deliver soon - and is more common than not in IC ladies, most of whom go on to deliver at term. Ptl is a seperate issue and no one can predict that happening or not, BUT I feel that your issue is purely IC and as such PTL is no more of a risk for you than it is for any other pregnant lady. Each week that goes by now, you should feel slowly more and more confident that you might actually go all the way this time hun. :hugs: 

As for the poor lady next to you, I totally sympathise - that was me with Evie, desperately trying to ignore my excruciating contractions so that they wouldn't deliver her. I managed to delay her birth for a week!! God know how. In the end she gave up causing me pain as a way out, and simply poked her teeny foot through my stitch - it was literally hanging out of me!! I could ignore her presence no longer lol. That girl wanted out! 

I imagine at 25wks this woman's little one has a reasonable chance of survival and now begins the long NiCU journey for them :( Keep the faith tho Hun, her baby might be ok in the end - preemie babies are a constant wonder and surprise with how they respond to the challenges of their early birth. The distress her baby was in in the hours preceding delivery are actually a benefit to him - mother nature releases all kinds of additional hormones during preemie labour, designed to mature the lungs of preemies quicker than those of a full term infant. The longer the labour, the greater the 'distress' and the more potent the life -giving hormones for baby. I am convinced it's what helped Evie :hugs:

LR, Helen, you both ok? X


----------



## JimmyJam

Pengiuns. King Penguins. That just the best analogy EVER! I am a King Penguin & my hips are sore. Just can't wait for winter to be over ...

Thank Kate. One step at a time ... Clinic tmrw to see how the amazing shrinking cervix & the bulbous watery poly are pogressing. I jet but am nervous ... Every day is a step closer ...

Hope you're feeling more energetic ... Like Chistiana says, yr stroll & a latte feels like a Vacation to me - but it's all about perspectives. 

My hips hurt :-( ... & I hate ted sockings! Just thought I'd have a grumble ...

Have a fine evening. 

JimmyJam xx


----------



## LaRockera

CONGRATS to Jimmy and Olga for such great news! I'm really happy for you guys!

Kate, Lizzie and everyone else that thinks of me, a million thank you too! Your support throughout this has been irreplaceable, truly.

No news my end. I think my baby may have now gotten into position, as I feel her little feet moving around the middle of my stomach and not under my ribs as they used to. So she's probably turning, getting into position. I am seeing my doctor on Thursday.

The weather here has been quite unsteady, so I'm feeling as if ready for a cold one day and then fine the next. I'm only hoping my vic c and paracetamol attempts at preventing it will work, it wouldn't be too pleasant if I went to labour with a cold, although having reached that far, I'm thinking it won't be the end of the world anyway.

Lots of love to all, I'm always here, lurking.:flower:


----------



## chistiana

Hey larockera! Yayayayayay for little xanthe taking her place, she knows exactly what she has to do! So we might have some more exciting news on thursday...ouououou cant wait! Congrats hun, you re there already!


----------



## HelenGee

Aaargh- I have just typed and EPIC post and the sodding computer refreshed and lost it all. 

And breathe!

Anyway, sorry for my absence, I have missed chatting to you all and I'm so relieved that you're all still baking away.

JJ- happy birthday to you! Sorry the wishes are late, but so glad the news is good for you, even though you are in hospital. Yippee on 24 weeks, even bigger cheer on the amnio reduction being a success and a bloody massive sigh of relief on the tests coming back clear.

You will find yourself and happiness again, I promise. As Kate said, it is a very dark tunnel, with what seems like an ever-moving light at the end. I didn't smile post-stitch until I went for my 28 weeks appointment. My consultant beamed at me when she saw me, and said how great it was to see me. I smiled back, then burst into tears, I found it so difficult to accept anyone's optimism and I certainly wasn't ready to showcase my own! 

Matt will get through this too. It was a few months after Bella's arrival that it all came to a head with Darren. He just broke down. He had hated seeing me so helpless, when usually I didn't stop chasing around after everyone else, he was worried about money and he had a "flashback" to it all when I caught a vomiting bug. I was literally wiped out, on the bathroom floor, and he was shouting at me to get up because he couldn't bear to see me incapacitated again. Keep on hoping. You are doing so well. 

Being in hospital is tough too, it's this awful goldfish bowl when you really don't want anyone to see you. It's exacerbated by the fact that the one person you draw support from isn't always there, and if they were, you might just get through with a little more positivity. :hugs: sorry I haven't been around the last week. Keep on checking in xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Kate- so glad you're huge and uncomfortable. I never tire of hearing that :hugs:Walking whilst preggers and especially after bedrest is like running a marathon. Thank heavens for cafes! It sounds utterly delightful. I adored the pictures of you and Poppy, what beautiful fairies you make. So glad you enjoyed her birthday, and you've made it so far. :hugs:

LaRock- wooohooooo baby (as Oliver says!) so very excited for you. You'll be fine with a cold if you go into labour. You'll be well monitored. I can't wait.

Olga- how horrendous to have to experience another lady's trauma. I'm sure she was grateful that you were around (you can just sense the people in hospital who understand) and I hope that her baby will make it through NICU. It sounds like you will make it further than you expected too. 15mm isn't catastrophic you know. Keep on hoping :hugs:

Bookfish- I wouldn't worry too much about weight. Don't forget that being inactive causes muscle wastage, leading to weight loss. I lost weight when I started bedrest, and at 32 weeks my bmi was the same as it had been at 8 weeks. :hugs:

Christiana- so glad you're doing well. How's your little boy sleeping now?

Lizzie-thanks for asking, I'm ok, the troops are fine too. Hope you and yours are well. I feel really pathetic saying this on here in the midst of ladies who battle so much, but I am really struggling with work. As a staff we are essentially being bullied and beaten with the threat of ofsted, to the point where leadership staff are micro-managing us. They introduced a new policy last week of checking up on us and our work every lesson, which meant producing realms of data for the very next day. I have not been getting home from school until nearly 7pm on the 3 days I'm there and it's still not good enough. After I've put the children to bed, I'm marking until midnight, with the exception of tonight. It's why I haven't been on here in a while. It's killing me, I feel crushed by it all. I was in a heap on Saturday morning, I was exhausted and shaking with fear at the thought of going back into work on Monday and the unrealistic workload. As a part-timer, I am given the rough end of every stick-peripatetic, worst classes, always playing catch up with missed meetings. Sorry for the moan, I'm missing my children, and they're suffering from it too, Bella's sensing my despair nd has stopped sleeping. Just wish I could give it up, I feel like we've been through so much to get Bella here safely and now I'm letting her down as we're financially a bit stuck at the moment. It's not the end of the world, and I'll find a way through. Sorry, I'll get back to the more important stuff now! :hugs:

Liven - how are you dong Hun?:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Like a twit JJ I had missed your post about the amnio results, and then was wondering why everyone was posting their congratulations about them :dohh: What a numb nut! Needless to say, brilliant news honey - starter for 10 I hope :hugs:

Sleep well tonight chick. You're right about midwives btw, a very mixed bag. In my experience they only ever really fall into two camps - the 'I want you as my second Mum' variety or....................the downright evil lol. If in doubt, Just check for a reflection - always helped me to clarify which camp they're in :haha:

Helen :hugs: You are so lovely, but sound so fed up :nope: This might be a totally rubbish suggestion, but is it possible for you to make up the financial shortfall with some private tutoring in the evenings? Is there enough of a demand for primary level tutors at the moment to give you what you need? Just a thought so you could tell the 'bullies' to stick it!!

I feel so angry about the way you are being treated - they're pushing you to 'burn out', which is absolute stupidity on their part, not to mention totally our of order! Is there anyone you can talk to at school in confidence. Someone with whom you can share your concerns? I'd be tempted to imply that senior staff are inducing clinical stress in their workforce - might encourage them to back off. No decent head wants that on their conscience surely?

You should not be feeling like this about something which is after all meant to be a vocation hun. It is a basic human right not to be reduced to this when you are, after all just trying to earn a living for you and your family. As for the kids, you are a fabulous Mum doing your very best for those cherubs. They know that and only get upset because they can see that their Mama is stressed out. This is unfair, not right and needs sorting Helen love - talk to someone and get some support. You should not suffer for a moment longer :hugs:

I feel useless except to offer you a sympathetic ear, endless rounds of hugs and a sounding board whenever you should need it chick. You are amongst friends here, and it always ok to vent if and when you need to. Take care, and please ask if there's anything I can do :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Hello all lovely ladies

Thanks Lizzie, Helen, christiana and everyone else for your comforting words about the weight problem; what you guys said makes so much sense. I will keep this worry for a little later, while now just trying to eat whatever healthy I can.

Lizzie, if you don't mind one question (may sound dumb , so pls forgive me). I read you wrote Evie's foot was out after a week's contractions. This was with your emergency cerclage correct? And you had the cerclage in place when you were going through those painful contractions? How did the baby's foot slip out through the cerclage? Am really really sorry, if am asking some stupid, rude questions. Am so clueless, that's the problem with me.

Helen, sorry about issues with job. They must be really taking a toll on you.

LR, good to hear baby is engaged. We are getting closer and closer to celebrations.

JJ, Chris, Olga, Liven - how are you all lovely ladies today? 

Kate, your analogy is so perfect and magnificient. Cannot agree with it more.

You may see from my ticker that am touching 20 weeks today. Just 20 weeks ! I feel I've been like this at least since a few years. The past 20 weeks have been so slow. In fact, the past one and a half years hav been the saddest and slowest in my whole life. 

The problem is, since I got preg with twins I ve read so many stories of twin losses occurring between 20 - 26 weeks. To me it seems like a killer phase - it's just waiting there to pounce on the unsuspecting woman. Am extremely extremely scared and worried about the next few weeks particularly. Making upto here was no joke at all, but I just don't know how to go ahead from here. I did listen to some ancient Indian spiritual scriptures, mainly to self help myself, but it's so hard to focus on it. Everything my h and I have is hanging on this pregnancy - the stress is so much. This is our reality and we have no backup plan if something goes wrong. I've never been through anything this cruel in life. It's so damn stressing.

So my today begins with some depression. Physical problems are complimenting it. Some pain deep inside the vagina (probably near the cervix) now and then, some strange abdominal pains, nothing unbearable that I should get up and go to the hospital but there are all lurking down there. In between I feel the little kicks too, of those two lives that am trying to grow and desperately bring to this earth healthy and alive.

Sorry for ranting so much. Looks like I've exhausted a week's quota of ranting.


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you so much everyone for your wishes. I now feel Xanthe moving noticeably less, and it's mainly flutters. So I've been told this means she's getting into position. I certainly hope this is why. I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow anyway, so will be updating.

*Bookfish*, while I cannot imagine the pressure and agony you're going through, I can tell you you are going to have a happy ending. From my experience- and this is for *Jimmy *too- time flies by. Looking back, it feels only yesterday that I looked at other ladies' tickers, wondering whether I'd make it to 28, 33, 35 weeks or full-term! It will happen, I promise. You can't stop time from flowing. That's one thing for sure.


----------



## book.fish2011

Thank you LR. Those are very sweet words. 

Wish you all the very best for tomorrow's appointment


----------



## liven1980

Hello ladies,
I hope this post goes well, because the last one i wrote a couple of days ago, never showed up--argh! Anyways,
I was at hospital today, my doc was very cllear about that if one leaks amniotic fluid, it will be a whole lot. So she was not worried about that. She took a swab and measured the baby and bloodflow. It all looked fine. Results from swab have to wait of course. My doc do not seem to believe i will go to term, (did not say why)m but she defenitly thinks I will keep baby a couple of more weeks. Maybe she dont want me to have false beliefs, I dont know. But now first goal is 32 and then 34weeks. Somedays I believe it can come true, other days def not... 
Jj: very happy about test come back clean!!! Now four days left and you will be 25 weeks :)
If you still have problems breathing, I am using saltwater in my nose to clean up.Bought at farmacy. Here we also have something called otrivin, but just to use once a day, not more than ten days when pregnant. But hope you are better now after the other ladies good tips.

Helen: It sounds hard to have such pressure at work. I hope you have people to share this with at work, so you can get it out as much as possible and not take it home with you. Easier said than done of course...As Lizzie says, noone gains anything out of burning out the employers...I really hope something changes so you can have time and energy at home with family.

BF:sorry you are feeling down today. I can tell tou that the pysical discomfort you are describing is something i experience as well. Dont know what is is, but comes and goes. Week 20 to 26 are very hard, and of course you are scared and stressed. But as long as you dont have contractions or bleeding, you can take deepph breaths and try to relax. Those two things was what my doc warned me about when i got emergency cerclage at week 20 +4 and keep in mind Lizzies story with twins!!! I wish you were less isolated, and had friends and family around. But use this thread as much as you can so you can get some kind of support. And maybe listen to books? Dont know the english name for it, but books that someone reads for you on a cd or ipod...


----------



## liven1980

hi everyone, this is just a test. I have written several posts that is not showing... do not know why...


----------



## liven1980

hi, my long posts does somehow disappear. If you do not hear from me, this is why. Will try on a pc, not ipad later. Thinking about you.


----------



## lizziedripping

Bf hun, not a daft question at all! By the time I went to hospital with Evie at 23wks, I was already 2/3cms dilated with membranes bulging. My amazing consultant agreed to put a stitch in despite opposition from just about every other specialist, and managed to push the membranes back in, and pull my cervix closed. It is likely that I had very little cervix length remaining afterwards. All was quiet for 24hrs, but then the indomethecin wore off and I began to contract - mildly at first, but within a week I was having strong, painful regular contractions which lasted for hours. That started on the Monday at 23+4, on the Wednesday I got my first shot of steroids and by the Thursday my waters had gone completely. I had of course been bleeding and losing masses of green discharge throughout the week. I still insisted I wasn't in labour, and because I wasn't screaming in agony I think it was easy to overlook the fact that I was. On the Thursday evening I got steroid shot #2.

I awoke on the Friday morning and oddly all the pain and contractions had stopped for the first time in 10 days.I was relieved and thought (stupidly) that maybe things had taken a turn for the better. By lunch time I felt a tickling down below, much like a spider running up and down my vaginal walls. I mentioned it to a 'heaven sent' midwife who was the loveliest mw I have come across before and since. She offered to have a look, and that's when the proverbial 's**t hit the fan'. As it transpired a little foot, no bigger than a coin was sticking out of me, and poor Evie was hanging by her head - which was still inside my uterus and couldn't make it through the stitch.

The alarms were pressed and an unsuspecting consultant had to be yanked out of his routine clinic to come up and get Evie out! No others were available due to other emergencies. The reason this had happened is that my body had laboured, and dilated through the stitch, allowing it to open enough to let her teeny body through. The stitch was not giving way tho, and remained intact. Thankfully my cervix had not torn despite this. 

Everyone of course was very grim about Evie's prospects, and believed wholeheartedly that the distress of her position and predicament meant she wouldn't survive the delivery, let alone the first 24hrs after. She did, and had to be hand respirated up to the NIcU because they hadn't had time to make ready a ventilator and incubator. She looked as strong as any 24wker could, and my brave little girl made it past the first hurdle - but there were many more to come.

The only reason all of this happened bf is because I had already been dilated at the time of the stitch, and by then my body had triggered labour. A stitch does not prevent ptl, and by that point there was nothing that could be done. 

Ideally I should have been scanned post stitch because my cervix probably remained very short after the op and they would have seen that it was only the stitch holding Evie in. Having said that, if they had it is likely she would have been delivered sooner, and highly probable she wouldn't have made it - on the basis that at that early stage, every day in utero makes a huge difference. Because I kept quiet about just how much pain I was in, they were non the wiser and that probably saved her life - tho we will never know for sure.

This will not happen to you hun. A stitch does not let the cervix open, nor a baby to just fall out. This could only happen under the influence of preterm labour. I had ptl because by the time I presented to hospital, my cervix was beyond repair :( 

We were fortunate that the stitch bought us just enough time to give my beautiful daughter a chance of life, and we are thankful every hour of every day for that. 

I will at some point tell Evie's story in full, but for now hope at reassures you BF that my situation was very different to yours, and the risk of this happening with your babies is so remote. 

Twins are unusual in that they can be born prem for all kinds of reasons other than IC - but there is no reason with proper rest and care that this should happen to you chick. You have no other issues which put you at greater risk, so keep doing what you're doing Hun and you'll be fine :hugs:

LR - reduced movement is very common in the late stages of pregnancy - it totally freaks you out tho. There is limited room and baby is preparing for the trials of labour - almost like the calm before the storm lol. Take care honey - its getting close now :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Thank you so so much Lizzie. Evie's birth story is chilling. Am sure so is the other part of the story, about nicu journey. But there can be no two words about what a great fighter your daughter is.

My cervix was closed during the stitch 3 weeks ago, it was still closed during my last OB appointment, 10 days ago. I don't know it's status in the past 10 days. My next appointment is on Sunday. If the stitch were to open, or ptl were to start ( like last time when my water broke painlessly at 30 weeks), I should know this time correct? Either there should be some strong pains (due to stitch breaking), or bleeding, or water gushing down if membranes ruptured..there must be some strong indication. 

Am not looking for any of the above things to happen but just telling myself that am better prepared; and will not act like a cow - last time I was one. 

Thanks Lizzie again. You are such a sweet person to have written that long response. Let's hope nothing happens with me or with any of the ladies here and we ll make it our goals.


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey Helen, really great to hear from you. I'm so sorry you're having such a rotten time. After everything you've been through you deserve a break - Lizzie's right, you can't live like that. My heart goes out to you, it sounds really tough. I can't do much other than be another sounding board to rant at but please if you need to rant away. Life sure does chuck it at us, eh? O and you know what - I KNOW you're a great mum. Bella won't suffer Helen, this time will pass & things will get easier. Life is fluid, hang in there xxx

Interested to hear what you said about Darren's delayed reaction. Matt & I were already at breaking point when we found out I was pregnant - 2 years of a house refurb which nearly bankrupted us along with multiple fertility treatments, a legal dispute with our builders & both of us having slipped discs had us teetering on the brink. I am just so worried that, not having had the opportunity to recover as my pregnancy's had issues from scratch, the poor guy is just going to hit the wall. They're piling on the pressure at work, too, he's a contractor so needs to keep his head above water. It breaks my heart, I love him so much. But yours & Kate's reassurances help. We'll get through it, we have to. There is no choice. 

Bookfish I know you feel the same, so much is resting on our pregnancy too - we also have had so much unhappiness over the last three years & it seems so unfair to have to go through all this now too. I am having to dig so deep into my reserves of strength, it is really, really tough. I am with you sweetie, all the way. Congrats for getting to 20 weeks. 

LaRock am so pleased Xanthe is shifting into place, how exciting. Rooting for you the mostest. I recommend honey & lemon with a (small) tot of scotch to stave off the dreaded lurghy. You are nearly, nearly there & I can't WAIT to see pics!!

And Lizzie - I forgot to thank you for an earlier post when you said you had your loved ones rooting for us too. Thank you. It means a lot & we certainly need it ...

I had clinic today & some news ...

The incredible shrinking cervix is happier for me having had 2 litres of fluid drawn off last week. I'm up from 14/16mm to 19/20mm with barely a trace of funnelling. So good news there. 

My fluid levels are at 29. They have risen a bit (5-25 is the norm & I think after the procedure I was down to 20) but they're not too worried about them this week. My levels are likely to rise & my consultant has said I will probs have to have the amnioreduction another 2-3 times but at least this week I seem to be off the hook. I get a second set of diagnostic results on chromosomal issues from the amnio back next week but that's not the end of it. Even if those tests are clear my condition could point to a genetic or neuromuscular abnormality which can't be picked up on ultrasound & we most likely won't know until the baby's born. If we get that far. 

My consultant wants to try & get me to 32 weeks when the chances of survival are close to the same as term. He says if my fluid levels stabilise before then he'll discharge me, otherwise I'm staring 8 weeks of hospital bed rest in the face. It's a sobering prospect. I keep reassuring Matt that whatever the outcome we will get through this & if it all goes tits up we'll have an adventure or an extended break. But I have such a great fear that we could be making such mammoth sacrifices to end up with a child that is too sick for a quality of life or even to survive - or that I'll be looking at a future filled only with painful hospital visits. Prognosis for neurological disorders isn't great. I know it's an 'if' (estimates 30% chance of a serious condition when most pgs have a 1% chance) but I have to go there. If I'm going to meet the demon I need to stare him in the face. I need to pre-empt it to know I can cope ...

I cried this afternoon, I'm lonely & I miss Matt. He's been given a ticket to Wembley by a mate & although I'm glad he'll have a chance to let off some steam I miss him & my evening stretches empty before me. My dad came this afternoon & bought me some phonecards so I can use the landline - revolution! At least I now have comms with the outside world which don't rely on patchy mobile reception. 

Don't take this the wrong way, my background isn't wealthy & we're not privileged. But in 2 weeks my dad gets a Knighthood at Buck Palace for services to the public. A chance in a lifetime to see him recognised for all his tireless hard work - & I can't even go, I'll be here looking at the view of the prison instead. Christ I hope it's all worth it. 

You ladies are my salvation. I met another IC lady on ward today - she's down to 1cm with triplets @ 26 weeks. I told her about this thread & Lizzie the Guru on IC & multiples so I really hope she logs on ...

Olga - how did yr appt go today? Are you being discharged?

Christiana - what news?

Liven - how are you doing?

Katie-poo looking fwd to meeting you nxt week. I hope you're enjoying yr freedom. 

Love & Kisses to you all, from Lonely White City, London. 

Jimmyjam xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Wow Lizzie I just read about Evie's birth. Lady, you are simply amazing. How much you have come through. I feel privileged to have met you, you have so much strength & grace - & are so generous with your extensive knowledge. 

Lizzie, I salute you xxx


----------



## liven1980

Hello, Hopefully this post will go through...

Jj: Good news today and 4 days to you are 25! But of course a extremly hard situation to be in, being scared to death about how the babys health will be. You must believe and think the baby will be fine--you have no choice. You will have this baby, and you have a high chance for it to be perfectly healthy! Another thing, even at 30 weeks baby have very, very good chance at survival. A good friend of me who works as nurse on Nicu said when i was 30 weeks that every child she had taken care of in week 30 went home fine:) (i guess she didnt want to say anything before I got there). I hear you had a tough time, you and Matt, and I wish it was possible to take it away...but now- focus has to be on the fact that you are pregnant and soon week 25, one week past viability. The poly-procedure went fine, and when/if you have to go through it again, you know it can get you further along + test came back clear AND cervix is fine! 
I am thinking about you, knowing that no words can cure this draining process, but I am glad you are here. I know this thread helped me, and still very much is. 
love, Liv


----------



## liven1980

yay, post went well. I will post more today, but I see there is a program on tv now about high-risk pregnancies, so I want to see it. Will come back to you if there is anything about IC or other useful information.


----------



## chistiana

*Helen*- hello hun so nice to hear from you although i m really sorry you re going through such a hard time. I cant say much more than everyone else has but i really hope you can find solution to work around all this workload and family lifer. I am sure Bella understands (babies have intuition) you re struggling with this but that you re making everything you can for her! My boy has gotten used to going to bed at bed time without fussing but he still wakes up around 3-4 am and we will walk him back and forth with him screaming constantly for 1-2 hours! Thank for asking hun, hope everything falls into place soon for you!

*BF*- PLease dont worry about all this discomfort, i have days when i experience painful contractions, when my belly feels extremely stretched and even tender to touch, when i have stab like feelings in my vagina...i want to think this is all normal for both of us and that what Larockera says is true.. soon we wont believe we re running into the 30's!!

*Jimmy*- Even though your post was quite sad hun i ma really happy with your news! The amnio worked at least for now which means that even if the waters go back back it will work again, cervix is at a decent length now and there is a prospect of you being discharged and monitored at home! It s all news to celebrate even though i know your worries wont let you! I m thinking of you hun, keep strong! 

*LR*- We re waiting for great news tomorrow! Cant wait!


----------



## liven1980

Went to hospital today and my doc was very clear about that leaking amniotic fluid is not that common, and if it happens, its a lot! She took a swab as well, ang checked babys growth. She is now 1,8 kg! Very happy about that. But doc is not so optimitic about goung to term (dont know why), but said she thought it may go to 34 week. I dont know if this is because she didnt want my hopes to go up (not to worry, I appreciate every day that passes) or because emergency cerclages in general are not as succesful as early onset cerclage... anyways, I would love to prove her wrong...but I am not confident enough to think that.

Bf: congrats on 20 weeks. Yes, 20-26 are very hard, and especially when you have your family and friends far away from you...But keep on believing that as long as you are not contracting or bleeding, you are fine. You get infections checked as well, and if you have it, you have antibiotics that will help you. The physical pain you are describing (in cervix and abdominal pains), I have them too, coming ang going. I believe its totally normal.:thumbup:

Helen: the pressure at work sounds horrific! I hope you have someone to share it all with at work, so you dont have to bring it all home. But I know its easier said than done. I had to change job a couple of years back to, and my every conversation with OH was about work. I really hope there is something you can do with the situation together with other colleagues, having a burned out staff do not benefit anyone. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are well today, I tried to some dishes today, but now I regret, feel like I stood to much today, and I dont want to walk around some more before i (hopefully) get to 32.

Good night <3


----------



## kateqpr

Hello everyone!

I hope you're all well, and time is passing quickly for those of you who need it to!

Bookfish - please try not to worry my love. A stupid thing to say, i know, to someone who is in the midst of the toughest part of their pregnancy, but it seems to me that things are actually progressing well for you so far. I think it's the mental anguish that is the toughest, and perhaps your body is actually coping very well. Try and keep busy and strong. You will get there!

Larockera - good luck tomorrow! I am so so excited for you. I am hoping that little baby is in a good position for you, and preparing for an appearance next week. Fingers crossed. 

Liven - 34 weeks is great news. If your doctor is optimistic, then allow yourself to be too. You're doing brilliantly, and great that you were able to be reassured about possible leaking. We all worry about it so much, and yet it's not common. We just assume, i have IC, so i'm BOUND to leak as well. Well no - it's just another thing to add to our long long list of anxieties and symptoms! 

Jimmy - helloooo little lady in the beautiful land of White City. I know you've felt tearful today, but lets stop and look at the positives. If i'd told you last week that your cervix would get longer, the funnelling would disappear, your amnio test results would come back clear, and you wouldn't need another amnio this week, then you would have been delighted. This is all GREAT news. And yet i know that, particularly at this gestation, and in the confines of hospital, one high can bizarrely be followed by a low. It is a rollercoaster, and the goal posts in your mind will constantly be moving, making it really hard to hold on to those good feelings. But the facts are all positive so far. 

I know you have to keep that nagging doubt of 'what ifs' at the back of your mind. What if i lose the baby? What if they have serious problems? But do try and keep them in perspective. Is there anyone at QC who you can talk to? I know West Mid have a counsellor available every day who deals with high risk pregnancies (particularly downs results etc). It might be worth having a good chat and cry on someone's shoulder who may help you deal with the worries you have. Hopefully by voicing them to a medical professional, it might help actually exorcise them a little. Or at least give you practical mechanisms for coping with them. And remember, the odds are stacked WITH you at the moment. You keep proving everyone wrong, and i'm sure will continue to do so. 

That's great news about your dad receiving his knighthood. You must be so proud. Speak to your doctors. You never know, It may be something you could attend - jump in a cab up to Buck Palace for an hour! Don't rule it out, as who knows where you'll be by then, and where there's a will there's a way! (hell, you could lie down in the back of the cab, and ask the Queen for a wheelchair for the Palace bit. Not a ridiculous idea, if you're stable at that time!)

Have you thought about keeping a pregnancy diary? I used to write all my fears down, in a really embarrassing teenage, self indulgent way, through my darkest weeks. And you know what, it really helped. Just allowing myself to voice (to myself, anyway) my darkest fears and worries. Things i was too embarrassed to say out loud or tell Andy about. It was really cathartic, and allowed me to feel a bit more in control of my feelings. I'm afraid tears are likely to be a common occurrence, as it's just an outlet for all the things you're having to deal with in such an alien environment. You're not going mad. You're just normal. I cried every day in hospital, and pretty much every day up until about week 27. Then the fog started to lift and the tears stopped. Yours will too. And hey, you're 25 weeks this weekend. Hoo bloody rah!

Planning to come on Monday - just let me know the visiting hours as they're different for each ward. I'll text before to get your wish list of bed rest gifts!

Helen - sorry to hear work is giving you so much stress. Why does work have to get in the way of real life? Its just not fair, but you're a bright, capable lady who i'm sure will figure a way of making things work for you. Just give yourself time and try and step back from it when you can. Teaching is bloody hard, and your job is being made even harder. 

I'd better go now - it is wayyyyy past my bedtime, and i'm off tomorrow for my secret night away for Andy's 40th. I am officially Secret Squirrel, and have lots of clock and dagger style packing to do in the morning, as he is blissfully unaware we're off on a trip tomorrow. I'm very excited!

Night all, my lovelies

XX


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for your kind words JJ, but I must make it clear that I was in no sense heroic during Evie's untimely arrival - tho reading it back my post might make it appear that's what I'm saying :oops: My stoic silence when in labour was driven by fear, not strength and I was more afraid of delivering her than I was of the pain. 

I had no choice but to face what was thrown at me out of the blue, and like all you lovely,brave and dignified ladies, I got on with it in the best way I could. I at least had my daughter safe and well in the end, that in itself was more than enough compensation. The really strong women here are those who sadly lost their babies to IC, but still fight on regardless and choose to help and support others along the way. 

I am thrilled that today's appointment didn't bring any new, unexpected or bad news hun. Even though your levels are rising, and you won't be certain of your baby's health until delivery, things are for now at least, stable. 

Is 32wks your consultant's absolute 'line in the sand' for you btw? I'm guessing that's his milestone, but he'll be prepared to let you go further if all is stable at that point? I know that for you 32wks seems an insurmountable goal at the moment, but if you're anything like the rest of us, you'll get to your allotted 'finish line' before you know it, but then be eager to stagger on for a few more weeks if at all possible. 

It's the not knowing that is a killer. The hourly battle to keep going when you're not even sure what you're fighting for. Even tho you have to be realistic (and I really do understand why you have to be hun), it's so important to keep in mind the alternate possibility that this lo might actually be ok, and that he/she needs you to keep an open mind as far as you are able.

I found with Evie that if I took a quiet moment almost clear of all outside opinion and thought and just tuned in to my own instincts is when I 'knew' that despite the probabilty the journey was going to be rough and full of twists and turns, in the end she was going to be ok. It's hard to do, but worth a try my sweet. Hope tomorrow is a more positive day mentally for you :hugs:

Bf - you would definitely know if you were in premature labour with the twins. There would be pain, bleeding and reasonably regular contractions. The stitch doesn't necessarily hurt during labour - which is why I always tell ladies not to worry when they have pain at the stitch sight. It is seldom a sinister sign, and just your body reacting to its presence. There is no reason to think that your stitch or cervix are failing, and in fact they are unlikely to since you had it placed electively.

Remember that my cervix had been changing and open for several weeks before I had Evie, the stitch was thus doomed to failure. Also remember, that despite all that happened with Evie, and how weak my cervix actually was, that I then went on to carry two huge babies to full term despite it. If my crappy cervix can do that, then yours can too hun. It is absolute proof positive that elective stitches work most of the time xx

PS - just told Dh about your Dad getting a knighthood JJ, his reaction? 'Wow, that's amazing!!!'- (he even looked up from his desk, paused and looked genuinely awed), and believe me, he isn't a man naturally given to such outbursts lol! Huge congratulations to your Pops JJ - the ultimate accolade for someone who has worked hard to make a difference in life x


----------



## chistiana

Liven-thanks for the update hun, it s always nice to add a bit of doc's perspective, my doc had also told me if was was leaking amniotic fluid i would definitely know and that it doesnt happen very often...i thought he was just saying so to calm me down but it seems our doctors' agree!!!
Btw just wanted to tell you that you can prove him wrong about the 34 weeks...with ds doc was convinced i would deliver around 28weeks (if we made it there) then he just kept bringing that a week forward sure my bu wouldnt fit the baby for too much longer....we made it to 38+4!!xo


----------



## book.fish2011

So assuring to read all your kind responses. Reading through what people you say to comfort me always gives me tears. I'm really so so grateful to everyone. 

JJ: first of all, congrats to your papa! I have never come across anyone (even n the Internet, I mean), who was awarded knighthood. Your dad must be a hero of some kind. Am really happy to hear your cervix has improved. You know, with positive amino results and good cervix, things are actually somewhat better. I know your fears about the unknown. There's always an unknown element in pregnancy, even in those pregnancies which are absolutely smooth, normal and uneventful. I know this poly is worrying you, but no one so far has proved that anything is wrong with bubs yet. So I think we should believe that all is fine by giving ourselves a benefit of doubt. When I read your posts in past couple days, I've been feeling very strongly that everything is going to be fine with you JJ. It really will. Pls stick there.

Kate: Secret night idea for for dh's birthday is so lovely. Pls share with us what you did once you are back. Maybe if things improve in my life and if our lives become normal again, I will take a cue from you and plan such a night for my dear hubby too. Do enjoy and wish Andy happy birthday on our behalf.

Liven: yes I was thinking about you. Glad to know you are fine. 34 weeks is not bad at all. You are almost there and am pretty sure you'll go further ahead. there's no reason actually why you shouldn't correct?

LR: waiting for your good news anytime now. Wishing you happy and safe delivery.

Lizzie: no matter what you say, you are a kind of hero. You are such a sweet person.

Christiana: thanks for the kind words dear. Hope we will make it and bring home our bubs safely


----------



## lizziedripping

Liven Hun, the girls are right when they say not to assume your doc is right about 34wks. There seems to be a misconception about IC and the validity of stitching. Most are amazed when time after time it works, and even when it takes a woman safely past the second trimester, they still doubt she will make it to term. IC is a cruel and catastrophic pregnancy complication, but once identified and treated, it ironically can be dealt with fairly easily and with a huge success rate.

All other complications excepted, a woman with IC can be pretty confident of getting to 40wks once the dreaded 'danger zone' of 18-25wks has been conquered (and 98% do win the fight). The main problem with IC comes in getting acknowledgment that you have the condition, and finding a proactive consultant who will place an elective stitch (or as in your case, an emergency stitch placed before its too late). That seems to me to be the main hurdle faced by all of us. 

Even with an emergency stitch, if you make it several weeks beyond the op without any significant changes or uterine activity, you can assume that cervix-wise things have stabilised. your chances of now making term are not far short of those women without any pregnancy complications xxx


----------



## liven1980

Thank you so much for replyes :hugs:

Christina and Kate: Yes, I was thinking about it after my conslutation, that almost all the ladies here had leaking amniotic fluid at once :) wich of course turned out not to be right. But, I guess when one experience something traumatic like this (IC ), one feels that everything bad can happen. Like, "it was unlikely that I was one of relatively few with IC, so why shouldnt other unlikely stuff happen to me?"... anyways, Very good idea with symptom diary...I can also use this thread to go back and read as you ladies get to know it all :)

Jj: how you today?

Lizzie: thank you for positive reply, you are very right about the fight one have to go through to get acknowledgement for the condition...hey, thats why I have an emergency cerclage in the first place, I asked for an early one, but they all was "certain" it was PTL, not IC with my dear Jacob. And you are right about that its a good thing that its actually something to do about IC, even thoug the preg is filled with much more terror and paranoia...

Wondering about something new now .... my girl is moving around all the time, she has been extremely activ from the very start.. but now that she is bigger and turning in new manners I feel like she is hitting me in a way that makes me nauseous. Is it possible that the babys movements is causing this? Googled a bit, and some places a few ladies writes about the same feeling, but thought id ask my fellow friends here...:hugs:
btw...no complaines about her being active, i am very happy she is, but so strange to feel this nauseous suddenly. Its on and off during the day..


----------



## LaRockera

Hello beautiful ladies.:flower:

So I went to the doctor's today, to find out that Xanthe is still quite high up. I had an abdominal u/s, a TVU and he even put his gloved hand in there to feel the cervix- only to confirm that the baby is still high.

Which would be absolutely fine, if my amniotic fluid levels hadn't decreased. He was only able to find two pockets, and with the baby so high up, the only thing to do now apparently is a c-section. I am to go back this Saturday to recheck her position, but I don't think she will have shifted so soon.

So, in all probability, I will stop the injections on Sunday, and the c-section will be scheduled for Monday. 

Which is exciting, frightening, brings out a thousand different emotions really. 

Oh. And apparently my doctor has a plastic surgeon with him that sews internally or something (I didn't quite get it tbh) and so that the stitches don't have to be removed and they leave no mark? Something like it. I never thought of the marks really. Or actually, the only thought I've ever made was I'd probably be quite proud of it. But hey, I won't complain.:haha:

The weather here keeps changing. One day it's 17 degrees, the other 6. I have developed a tingly cough, let's just hope I'll be fine by Monday.

Have I mentioned I can hardly believe it?

Yeah. That.


----------



## lizziedripping

Omg LR - I can't believ you'll be meeting your princess on Monday!!! How exciting, so pleased and excited for you :hugs: This is one little girl who has been a long time in the coming, she has almost reached celebrity status on here lol. Monday will be the first day of the rest of your life chicken, you are about to become a mother! Such a mix of emotions, but I guarantee it'll be the loveliest day of your life :)

Stitching is usually done internally after a section nowadays Hun. You do get a scar, but it is more like a long thick line without the typical stitch scars criss- crossing it. The stitches dissolve and you don't need to have them removed - much better. Yey darlin', your 'day in the sun' is imminent :hugs:

Liven - the nausea could be late morning sickness - sometimes happens in some women. The kicks could also cause this if you have a sensitive stomach. Pregnancy in its late stages throws up so many weird and wonderful symptoms that I wouldnt be surprised if little one is causing this. It's certainly nothing to worry about hun. I certainly felt queasy throughout my pregnancies off and on, and tho I was never as sick as I had been in the first trimester, my stomach always felt unsettled until delivery :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you, Lizzie. Your words mean so much to me. :hugs:

To all you ladies that did a c-section, how was the pain afterwards? Was it manageable, and did you have it for many days?

Apparently here you get to stay with the epidural and a catheter for 24, no eating, and get painkillers, and then it starts to get better.:shrug:

I'm not excessively fussed about it as there are so many more important things to think. Just wondering.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi LR. Wow, they keep you topped up with epidural for 24hrs, that's brilliant :) I didn't really feel anything for the 12hrs following surgery, but the day after I was sore but wasn't allowed to move anyway so managed fine. I was given basic pain killers as and when I needed them.

On day 2 I was encouraged to move, it was painful, I walked with a stoop and could only manage a few steps. It was tough trying to breast feed on that day because even trying to move myself across the bed was uncomfortable. I must stress tho that you should ask for more pain relief if you feel like that - I didn't but afterwards realised that I could have.

Day 3 was a transformation and suddenly I could walk more easily and managed a shower with very little help. From that day I went from strength to strength, and with the help of diclofenac and co codamol was able to manage at home with occasional rest breaks and minimal walking. Within 2wks I was feeling much better and within 3wks was pretty much back to normal. 

I think my recovery was hindered by anaemia, recovery from the twins and 8mths of bed rest, but even then I'd say it was still comparable to my recovery after my son's vaginal delivery. Certainly no worse. Put it this way Hun, I managed 4 kids and two newborns fairly well despite the section (testament to the fact that a section is not actually that bad).

I was tired and sore but it was manageable. I think that the first baby is always an adjustment, and the change does take some getting used to. You will be tired, at times exhausted, but learn quickly to accept help and support from wherever it is offered. Don't try to be a hero (an easy mistake to make with your first), you'll only burn yourself out before you have begun.

You do need to rest after the op, but rest is often hard to come by with a baby to look after. Pace yourself in those first few days, let others help, catch some sleep and take care of yourself. I barley slept in the hospital, so came home anaemic and exhausted. The first night in my own bed was bliss, and I left Dh with the babies so that I could get a head start and give my body chance to heal. The next day I was refreshed (kind of) and ready to tackle life with 4 kids. 

You're gonna be a great Mum LR, but accept your limitations in those first few weeks and don't try to be all things to everyone. I did this with my first and it passed in a chaotic blur. You have a good support network, so use it. The dynamic of your lives as a couple is about to be turned on its head, so give yourselves a chance and delegate if you can. Get the balance right from the outset, and family life will be amazing :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Larockera- OMG i cant believe it, only 4 days and xanthe will be here!! Seriously cant believe it, i am soooo excited for you!!!! I dont have first hand experience with c section but when i had ds i was in a room with 4 and the 3 had had a c section. I was the only one eating like a pig fat pig while the other ladies were on tea! But, it seemed to me that it wasnt necessarily that they had to have the catheter in for 24 hours..it sounded kind of a deal to me..if you manage to get up and walk they get the catheter out and if after that you manage to have a poop then you get to eat! But anyhow i dont think you ll be bothered by it at that point!wooohooooo hope we talk again before monday!!!


----------



## chistiana

Cant I ask you ladies a question even though i think i m repeating myself..??? Bbay hasnt been moving much....i mean at 22 weeks at thought ok, not very active yet, 23 weeks could still be small (plus got that day when baby kicked the shit out of me so i was very happy) but she s been extremely quiet for the last coupe of days. And when i say extremely quiet i mean 2-3 kicks a day. Do you think it might just be a position? I have a fetal doppler and i cant always hear her hb almost straight away but could something be wrong? I have a docs appointment on monday but i m just going a bit paranoid now! Thanks


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Christiana - reduced movement is most likely due to a change of position, but if you're worried then it can't do any harm to have th ehosiptal listen in to your lo. Most of the time, at this stage in pregnancy, babies are still relatively small, flip around constantly and movement ebbs and flows. It is rare for less movement to indicate a problem, and common for it just to be one of those things. Even so, for your peace of mind, why not let them take a look. You don't loose anything by going in. I know you'll only be worried sick unless you do anyway chick:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks Lizzie...i feel so embarrassed to go in again...i was there last friday with the same complains (plus some pain) and i was telling them lo isnt kicking and staff and as soon as the poot the monitor on she started a party. The mw was looking at me as if i was completely crazy, wasting their time.. Anyway, i think i ll have a listen now and wait and see if she at least kicks by tomorrow, if not then i ll go...i guess i d rather be safe than sorry even if that means they all talk behind my back about "the crazy woman is back"!Thanks again lizzie, you always help put things into perspective!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LR, I was dead set about having a c-section and seeing what my friends went through with natural (though I did give birth to Jackson at 22wks naturally) I'm glad to have had the c-section. I had the cath out once I could show them I had a good amount of pee coming through and the bleeding wasn't bad. Then I had to have stool softener for bm once the cath is removed. They give you a heads up.

As far as everything else, it's an odd feeling not being able to move your lower body. Try to keep calm. BREATHE in and out during the section just to help calm your nerves and let your doula or nurse how your feeling when or if you feel lightheaded. I really didn't feel that way. They tell you that you'll feel pressure but no pain. I felt no pain at all and the pressure is basically the odd sensation of your baby coming out of your belly. Nothing painful at all during. It's more fear of the unknown paired with excitement to see your baby.

Once your sewn up, you'll go to recover where you wait for most of the spinal to wear off. Or at least I had the spinal. Basically similar to what you went through for the cerclage is a similar numbing sensation so you have a heads up already.

By the second day I was LITERALLY up and only on Ibuprofen with no other drugs. I honestly wasn't hurting at all and in fact was doing too much with the major surgery I had had. It wasn't as bad as I thought at all. The worst part of it was basically dealing with night nursing staff on recovery unit. They were not good nursing staff we had that stay during the evening shift and overnight. Day shift was AWESOME though.

You'll do just fine. Just remember to breathe if your nervous. I tend to freak out of the unknown so not knowing tends to put me over the edge. I just had to keep my eye on my doula and husband while waiting for Amelia. It was one of the best days of my life as you will find out yourself in a few short days.

Looking forward to hearing your story dear friend. :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you, guys.:hugs:

To be fair, the only thing that kind of saddens me is that DH won't be in there with me to greet Xanthe when she's out- in Greece husbands are not allowed during c-sections unless they're doctors themselves. But other than that, I don't mind dealing with the pain or anything. It is nice to know though that it's no biggie. 

I was told I'll stay 24 hours with a catheter and the epidural, no food like Christiana mentioned, and then on the second day I go wireless and start walking.

Gratefully, my mum will be with me all the time. Well, she's only allowed visitor's hours in the hospital (DH is allowed constantly, save for nighttime as I'll be in a three-bed room) but she'll be with me at home for months to come, and she's a perfect mum, in all honesty. She and my dad and George won't let me do anything by myself, which is a great relief.

By the way, I won't have internet at home and my phone dates back to the prehistoric era so no internet there. But DH may come with the usb plug-in internet thingy so I may be able to post an update or some pictures after a few days.

I'm still here for the time being though.:winkwink:

Oh. And I got a cold, but hopefully it's mild. I'm coughing a bit, called my doctor and he gave me a bucket of medicine to take- like proper cough syrup and such. He also told me not to worry about baby catching the cold if I still have it, as she will have my antibodies. Which is very relieving.

Have I mentioned how invaluable you've all been to me? Yeah. You have.

Christiana hon, I agree with Lizzie. Do you have an anterior placenta? Baby has probably shifted positions, but never feel like a fool to call. Better be safe than sorry. Give them a call to put your mind at ease.:thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

LR Hun, don't worry about your cold, newborns rarely catch viruses due to your antibody protection they acquire in uetro -if you breast feed too, she'll get your immunoglobulins from this specific virus and won't get it or if she does it will be extremely mild. I haven't yet had a baby who has suffered with any bug for the first few mths of life, even when in a household full of nasty viruses. My kids had a nasty flu virus start 2 days before the twins arrived - and had a fever with it too. The twins had a runny nose for a day, but no fever and hardly noticed it :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Wow LR, Monday is the D-day? I cannot imagine how excited you must be.

As you yourself said section pain is nothing to worry about. I think you'll momentarily forget it when you hold your gorgeous daughter in your arms. 

Waiting for the news.


----------



## chistiana

Larockera-george will meet Xanthe literally a few minutes after she s born, dont worry about that hun! She ll be out before you know it!!
At 12w they told me i had a anterior placenta but then at 22w they said it s posterior. Anyway ds woke up at 4.30am today and bubs started kicking and turning at that time so i m a little more relaxed today. She hasnt moved since this morning but maybe she s a night bird!thanks hun, i wish i could get off this bed and come see you and xanthe!but i pl be thinking of you!xo


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you, guys.:hugs:

Christiana, don't worry about coming to visit, your support is more than enough. Lizzie, thank you for all the reassuring info (as per usual) and bookfish, I hope you're feeling much much better, hon.

xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Yaaaayaaaaaaayaaaay! Xanthe's coming! Totes good luck LaRock. How bloody exciting. Little Munchkin with a gorgeous name. I hope everything goes swimmingly for you both & will wait with anticipation for gorgeous pics. Love good news. Love it. 

Thanks everyone for kind wishes to me & congrats to my pa. he is a bit of a star & am so proud of him. Had a shitty day yesterday, night before last was on a v busy ward with ladies coming in & out in labour, dopplers pulsing, lights flashing, alarms bleeping, lights on & off. I was a complete wreck with no means of escape from it, at not yet 25 weeks facing the possibility of losing my baby daily, listening to women moaning at term, & with no TV or privacy my only refuge sleep - which was denied me. Suffering anxiety & breathlessness from poly. I was a total mess. Couldn't stop crying all morning. Then Matt kicked some butt & they've given me a rooooom! I don't have a TV yet, he's going to bring one in, but at least I can cry & sleep in peace. at least I have some space. I couldn't have done that for 8 weeks, no way no way. 

Have only missed a day or two on here but it feels like a week. How is everyone doing this evening? Christiana, glad to hear bubs is belting you again, Liven you are sooooooo close & BF how are your spirits lovely? Any news from Olga, have I missed her post, has she been discharged yet?

Lizzie - don't care what you say, BF is right you are a hero & one amazing lady. 

Kate - am on Edith Dare & any time from 3pm is great. I really look fwd to it. 

Just had hospital veggie curry - and it was edible. But can't believe how am going to cope for weeks staring only at these 4 walls :-(

Happy Friday All. 

Jimmyjam xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Kate - am so intrigued by yr secret weekend. Need to live vicariously through you. Can't wait to hear all about it ... xx


----------



## heychickie

LR, I found the c-section not bad. The first, for Grayson at 24 weeks, I was put under general anesthesia (it was an emergency), and they had me up using the bathroom later that day. This time, at term, I had a spinal, and they kept me in bed and cathetered for 24 hours. I could only have a clear liquid diet (jello, broth, juice) the first day, then on to normal after that. I did have to get a suppository to have a bowel movement, the gas pains were intense. 

Anyway, once I was up and around, I was tender (and had a cold, so sneezing, blowing nose and coughing were painful), but the pain (and the cold) got better quickly. By the time I went home, 3 days later, I felt ine to go upstairs, etc. Getting out of bed was difficult for a week or so. Now, 3 weeks post-partum, I feel pretty much normal, and feel little need to restrict myself (aside from lack of sleep...)


----------



## chistiana

Hey jimmy!sorry for that crappy night but yayayayayayayay for etting your own room and matt kicking some ass!good for you!!once you have the tv in the room you can spend some time watching complete no need for a brain series (i just love them, i m sorry!). Plus a book here and there, a visitor a day...and remember you might be out sooner than expected!!! Bring pictures in your room to make it more homey for a while too! Anyhow, i dont know what i d be like in a hospital but just like lizzie and many other ladies on here you too are a big hero for me! Keep the chin up hun, 2 days to 25 weeks (1 really!!)


----------



## HelenGee

LaRock- how absolutely amazing, can't wait to see Xanthe, what a little superstar. As for the section, just to echo what's already been said, I'd gladly put myself through a section, I found the first night tough, as the night staff were hopeless. I buzzed them as I'd got stuck in a painful position trying to reach Oliver from the crib, a rather nasty midwife came and told me off as they were busy and asked me not to call them. Needless to say, I buzzed them every time I needed anything as they'd annoyed me lol. I'd never been in a hospital overnight before and was uncomfortable. The day staff were brill tho, and by day 3 I was walking up and down the ward so I could prove I was well enough to go home. Like Lizzie, I was anaemic by the time I was discharged, but apart from that the section was a doddle. Btw, we all had colds when Bella was born, she caught a snuffle, then Oliver had bacterial tonsillitis when she was 4 weeks old, then a chest infection. Bella caught neither due to her immunity. It will be amazing, my hunny,don't worry. :hugs:

JJ- I am in awe of you and your Dad, it's an amazing achievement to receive a knighthood, it's testament to a lifetime of hard work and tenacity. You show the same traits in your character too, what phenomenal people you are and how lucky am I to have met you :hugs: well done to Matt for getting you a private room, you need that space. Hospital exaggerates your emotions as you are surrounded by strangers, and afraid. Please don't suffer alone. Can anyone lend you a portable DVD player so at least you can escape the noise? 

What an inescapable amount of stress you and Matt have been through, houses, children, work....it all just seems so difficult and so much to shoulder. No matter what we've tried to ease the financial stress, it all seems to backfire as the recession takes hold....fingers crossed for everything eh?:hugs:

Ladies- thank you all so much for your kind words and thoughts, it's beyond humbling to receive help from you when you've all got so much to worry about. Lizzie- I have taken your advice and sought support, however, anyone in a position of authority, the head included seems to think that it's just my job to shoulder all of these burdens. Having spoken to my head of faculty, she has said that she'll help, but she is as stressed as I am, although she has no consideration for the fact that my moving classrooms all day has implications for my level of work. I've spoken at length with a colleague today, who broke down, feeling exactly the same as me. We've devised a plan to support each other, it's not mutiny tho! It does make me feel a little less beholden to this hellhole of a school. I should have known this would happen, as soon I returned, I was told in no uncertain terms that I should be grateful for the school's understanding of my sickness absence on bed rest. Cheeky buggers!
There will be problems too, as all this lugging books around has worsened my prolapse, and my consultant is now organising a laparoscopy, with a view to repair surgery. Despite my saying to several staff who could help, they have refused to act, so when the hospital sickness notification is handed in, I'm sure there will be further discussions about why I need surgery. 
In the meantime, this weekend, I'm doing minimal work and have taken the "stuff 'em" attitude, just so I can take a step back, enjoy my munchkins and plan an alternative income. I have done tutoring before, so it's an option, I'm also considering primary age language clubs, or language lessons for parents and their children together. Either way, like JJ and Kate said, I'll get through.


----------



## chistiana

Helen- so sorry your school sucks so much, i really dont get how people can be so rude and insensitive! Good for you for giving then the stuff them attitude, they deserve it and you deserve to enjoy your los and some stress free time after all you ve been through! I used to work in a school before i had ds but since then i only tutor kids with learning difficulties and i have to say that despite the fact that it s a stress durings holidays (no income then) and having the uncertainty about next year, it has proven a savior for me!i have all morning free to enjoy my ds and i can be more frexible when needed. Plus my students have been amazing even during this hard time, they all come to my house and we work from
My couch so i didnt even have to miss out on any income with all this bed rest! I really hope ou can find a less stressful solution than that hellhole!smile hun you have your munchkins and dh, that s all you need!!


----------



## olga2424

Hi Ladies,:wave::wave: hope your all well and looking forward to a relaxing weekend.
Kate - yes, I was under prof Shannon and what a fantastic guy! I was really blown away!! He was so knowledgeable and clear in his explanations ( would highly recommend to any one with preterm issues and cervical problems) he scanned me and also did my FFN test.
Jimmy - Congs on the fantastic news re - amnio,:happydance::wohoo: I had this big smile on my face when I read your post hun and things are even only going to get better next week. Absolutely fantastic now that you've got your own room and can be away from all the laboring ladies, pulsing monitors and crying babies. I know 8 weeks in hospital is not easy but you might find that the poly may ease off as you get further along and you may be discharged earlier than expected.
Lizzie hun, hope all is good with you and the family.

Larockera - Congs hun....amazing that you will be meeting little Xanthe in a few days time:happydance::happydance:
Christiana hun how are you? I also do get days when buba is not so active and for reassurance, I would use my doppler.....You can always get a cheap one on ebay for under £10.
Book.fish hun - congs on reaching 20w and before you know it you will be 24w. So how is the thrush dear? Has it subsided yet?

Update from me: I was finally discharged from hospital as my seond FFN test again came back negative + I had a growth scan/TVU, my cervix remains stable (16mm) and my little munchkin's estimated weight was 907g at 26w.
The prof was very positive and reassured me that although my cervix was still on the short side, he believes I wont be going in labor any time soon as my hospital had predicted.
Am starting to feel positive but also remain cautious of infection as I have had 2 FFN swabs, and 2 TVU scans in a week.....I think I won't breath until am at least 28w which is 2 weeks away (PHEW!!).The past 3 weeks in hospital have been really tough on me and wouldn't have gotten through them with out your support and reassurance on here.
*Lizzie* you are such a gem hun,* Larockera*, *Jimmy*, *christiana*, *kate* *Book.fish*, *Helengee* and anyone Ive missed...thank you all so much! I know am not out of the woods yet but at least am back home with a little bit of hope and not just filled with 'doom and gloom'.

I have been discharged back to my old hospital as the prof feels they can cope in case bubba comes early (Apparently the NICU @ st. Heliers hospital should be able to cope with babies that weigh at least 800g).
Am praying that I make it to 34 - 38w (fingers crossed)

Last night I slept in my bed after such a long time and boy did it feel so bloody good! Am going to try and stay as positive as I can and just take each day at a time


----------



## olga2424

Lizzie, I forgot to ask you..... Going back you did mention in one of your posts that during your TVU scans a lot of sludge was seen, did it eventually go away on its own or was it present till you delivered your twins? Reason Is the prof did pick it up on my scan too. Although he wasn't concerned, he did mention some thing about my body fighting infection. He also stopped my nifedipine that I was taking. Please share your experiences as am so worried about infections


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Helen, that's just awful. :hugs: I'm glad your supporting each other but I'm with you on the stuff it attitude. You have to take care of yourself and that comes before work. Mommy has to be in good working order to care for her kids and her husband. Hopefully with a bit of support you'll have a lighter burden emotionally but sounds like you have quite the pile on you and that's just at work.


----------



## book.fish2011

Greetings lovely ladies!!!! Great to hear from all of you.

LR: One day down for counting. It's almost Saturday noon here in Dubai so we are almost there ;)

JJ : I just know how terrible that night in the ward must have been. You poor thing :( private room will definitely make things better, although I know how annoying hospital stay is. But as few ladies pointed out you like your pa, are a hero yourself, and am sure you will make it successfully to the goal - am pretty confident and I don't believe for a second it can go any other way. Cheer up.

Chris: Is your girl kicking today? Am often concerned about the kicks too but not yet obsessed with them with the other things on my mind - at this point am really worried about preterm labour and am feeling all sorts of pain in my abdomen( they aren't severe, but noticeable to me). Am sure your girl is having a good time there

Olga: congratulations. I think we need to add your name to the heros list as well. You are doing so well girl ( touchwood). I hope everything continues this way and you make it to 38 weeks. 

Helen: really sorry about the problems you are facing. I hope something works out for you soon.

Kate: how was the secret night? 

Liven: still having troubles while posting?

Lizzie: how are you dear? I need to ask you about Braxton hicks. Did you get them with twins ? I feel am having them now. In fact since past couple of weeks. There's this tightening feeling in the stomach that lasts for about 20 seconds and this happens on an average 3-4 times in a day. 

Since yesterday am experiencing some pricking pain on the left side of my stomach. It's annoying to say the least. It's not very severe, but nagging me for sure. I don't seem to notice it if am busy doing something like watching a movie etc. but otherwise can feel is constantly. I have even identified an area on the left side of my stomach where this pain is coming from. When I press that area, it hurts. What could this be any idea?


----------



## LaRockera

It's going to happen *TODAY*!!!

We just came back from the doctor's. Apparently bubba has almost run out of fluid and she seems to be spine to spine, so he doesn't see why he has to wait until Monday. I'm preparing the last of my stuff as we speak!

Thank you so, so, so, so, so very much everybody for your friendship, support and help throughout all these months. It's been absolutely invaluable, and I've made some great friends here!

I'm nervous and excited, and for some reason, not scared at all. Perhaps because it all happened so fast that I still haven't realised what's going on.

Please wish us all good luck. 

I'm not sure how soon I'll be able to log back online, my phone dates from the dinosaur era and they tend to keep you for five days in the clinic after a c-section. But G will be there- with his laptop and his portable internet device, so who knows, maybe I'll be able and fit to log on earlier.

Thank you again. You've been great friends to us and our little girl.

Let it all go well, please please please, so we shall meet Xanthe-Eleni today!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## chistiana

OMG LAROCKERA!!!!! I cant believe it!! Your post was such a shock!!!i have this huge grin on my face and for some reason i m proud and emotional for you
And xanthe...another one of us made it to her goal safely!!!!!!GOOD LUCK hun, all the best, will be constantly thinking of you guys and i m 1000% sure everything will go fantastically!!you ve got all my love xoxo


----------



## chistiana

Olga- hey hun, so so happy you re finally out of the hospital and safe and sound in your warm cosy bed!!!everything is looking up for you touch wood, i am confident you will make it all the way!!I bought a doppler as doon as i reached 11 weeks with this pg and it has been my savior especially with all the second trimester bleeding!bubs is still not very active (a kick here and a kick there) but i have used my doppler a few times in the last week and her little heart is always beating away at 160bpm! I think she might be facing my back bacausr i get these sharp pains in my back out of nowhere!!!anyway, have a great day and rest in your lovely home babr, so glad for you!!

BF- i guess the no kicking thing is just another thing on our long list of worries! But i agree, when i m stresses out about other things i dont notice as much! Also just wanted to say that i ve been experiencing braxton hics for some time too and it is completely normal! It s a good sign your uterus is preparing but not necessarily for early labor (i had them with ds too and went full term!) also that sensation you have in your left lower abdomen could be stretching or just the babies pushing inside! I get it both around my belly (like on the lines that form) and aroung my belly button...it feels as if i have a huge bruise from the inside, it is sore to touch!xo hope you re having a great day!!


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey Everyone,

O wow o wow La Rock! Sending every possible positive vibe under the sun ... She's cooooming ..... !! Hope today goes brilliantly hon. Thinking of you ...

Olga sweets - such fantastic news my lovely, so glad you've been discharged & seem more hopeful. Think you have every reason to be darl ... At my clinic I was told that Shannen & Bennett (who I'm under) were the two best in the country, so you are in good hands my love!! And so jealz you are at home, that is fantastic. Good luck & take lots of care. 

BF I've been having Braxtons for quite a while now, sometimes more often than others. I've mentioned them a couple of times in hospie & they've said not to worry unless they're accompanied by pain ... Thank you for yr words of support, you are a poppet. Hope you're feeling ok today?

Helen, Christiana - you ladies on this thread are amazing. I am no more a hero than any of you dealing with what you are. How you cope with all these challenges when you already have babies, I can only imagine. All the girls on this site are heroes, strong, capable ladies facing up to scary things without folding. It's a privilege to be part of. 

Helen you have been through so much. It is typical of women to try & be everything to everybody & if we struggle to feel somehow it is our fault. Your school needs to recognise what you've been through, appreciate your talent & not make you feel guilty for the leave you had on bed rest. I feel angry that you're being exploited & made to feel 'grateful' for a job you clearly excel at. Darling you don't have to put up with this, there are alternatives. It may take more effort & will at first but you can make changes & you're not trapped. I think you should seriously consider private tuition, that you could build around YOUR life. My heart goes out to you, lovely, I read yr posts & hear how much you have on - & you probably haven't recovered yet from the pregnancy with Bella - either physically or emotionally ... You are amazing Helen, rmbr that. What you have been through is extraordinary & you have shown courage & strength. It's in you. Don't let them beat you down. xxx

Liven - I've been reading back over old posts & wanted to thank you for yr kind, sweet words. In the dark hours on my own here in hospital I take so much comfort from this thread. It is a lifesaver, truly. 

Bit Anxious today. Last night my temp was up a bit, they gave me some paracetamol & it went down. This morning first thing it was fine but an hour go was back up to 37.5 - which is the danger zone for infection. Bit scared now as the amnioreduction places me at greater risk of infection ... :-( please, please don't let me have an infection, please ...

Lizzie? Can you wave a magic wand?

Ladies will check in later. 

Sending you on big mutual love in, my new friends - you're all, every one of you, fabulous ...

JimmyJam xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Olga - the extra gunk that was evident on my tvus never went away and was there up until my last cervical scan at 31wks. The consultant felt it was in reaction to the stitch, my body's way of trying to eliminate it - much like a splinter in your finger and the white blood cells which accumulate around it to force it out. It never caused any problems for me or the stitch Hun :hugs: So glad to hear you're home from hospital sweetie - I knew you'd be ok, and I have a sneaking suspicion that you just might go 'all the way' now Hun :) xx

Bf - bh contractions were with me throughout the twin pregnant, from as early as 8wks! They picked up pace from 20wks and I had them every day over a few hours and they could happen as frequently as 3/4 times an hour. Sometimes they we even painful. Very common with twins and probably made worse by having a stitch too. They are awful and very frightening in ladies like us, but fear not my sweet, they never had an effect on my cervix :) 

Your stomach pain, is it high up or low down near your hips hun? Probably just ligament or muscular pain. My skin in the end was pulled so tight that I felt constantly like knives we being jabbed into my stomach just under the skin. Pin prick pain at this stage is probably the stretching and growing of your uterus, which at this point with twins is probably the size of a 28wk singleton uterus xxx

JJ - glad you got a side room honey, was going to suggest pushing for some privacy. In my experience, hospitals aren't very proactive unless you give them grief ;) They seem quite insensitive to the plight of mums like us, and will overlook the obvious if it makes their life easier! 

Sorry to hear you had a rough day in the week :hugs: It is hardly surprising considering the massive strain and uncertainty of the last few weeks. I hope the privacy helps a little - psychologically it must have been so draining to see and hear other women having their babies. Thinking of you chick, you are never far from my thoughts :hugs:

Helen - glad you managed to speak to someone hun. I think you're absolutely right to try somehow and 'let go' of the situation a little. The school's obvious lack of support does not deserve you working yourself into a break down. Them expecting this level of input and work from part time staff is unreasonable and unjust. Your family are more important, as is your sanity. You can only do what you can do, and if that is the best you can give (without compromising family life), then so be it - they truly can 'stick it!' :hugs:

LR - Hope as I type this you are holding Xanthe safely in your arms :hugs: Massive congratulations honey, can't wait to hear details :hugs:

Chris, MA, Kate (where're you may be lol), and Liven, a big 'Lizzie hug' to you all - you know where I am :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Just seen your MSG JJ - what is your normal temp in pregnancy Hun? 

I have a temp consistently above and between 37.5 and 38 in pregnancy right from the moment of conception. It's how I knew miscarriage was imminent because my high temp suddenly dropped and I was shivery and cold - sure enough it was at 36.9 and I began to bleed the following day. 

In hospital they will be using zero tolerance with you because you have complications and a greater potential for infection. 37.5 is normally not considered a fever in adults. The only time it is is in newborns who have a cooler core temp and so anything above 37.3 is considered high. I believe this to be them operating caution rather than it being a genuine fever indicative of infection. Do you feel well in yourself? Are they taking daily bloods to spot white cell markers? if the white cells are within normal range, then this usually signifies there is no infection present. 

With Evie I had steadily rising white cell markers in my blood, but I had no fever, nor did I feel poorly. It did indicate I was fighting something tho. After his birth, Noah (one of the twins) had a temp at or above 37.3. Because he had respiratory distress and fluid on his lungs at delivery, there was an increased risk of infection for him. As a result they took the elevated temp very seriously and put him immediately on antibiotics - they also ran tests. In the end he was nothing more than over heated in the sweltering hospital environment, and there was nothing to worry about. They howevere insisted on playing it safe.

I cannot obviously say without exception that you are bug free, BuT at the moment I would still say it is more likely this is normal temp fluctuation and not necessarily indicative of infection. It is relative to your normal body temp so far in pregnancy, so it would be useful to know that? X


----------



## chistiana

Hey jj just to echo lizzie i wanted to tell you that even though my normal temp during pg os around 36.4 (really low) i have had the one or two occasions when my temps rose to 37.5. It was nothing really, just me stressing out and being totally psychologically down. If you go though get another high then just for your peace of mind tell them to do your bloods as lizzies suggested!hope you re already feeling better.xo


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Ladies,

Have been v anxious. 

My normal temp is 36.something. Yesterday I asked if my blood cell count would be done & no one came. Last night the midwife came after my routine temps were taken b/c my temp was reading 37.5. She said that the doctor had told her my bloods didn't need doing today but as my temp was up she'd take them. She gave me paracetamol & an hour later temp had gone down. 

This morning it was ok first thing & then went up to 37.5 again & I was told by the doctor this afternoon they hadmonly done CPR not full blood count so I insisted they domit again ...


Aaah Stop Check, midwife's just been in, my temp is down to 37.1 & blood count normal range - yay!

Anyone: why did my body do this? I've been a wreck all day!!!

X


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JJ - your body didn't do anything Hun, 37.5 is usually classed as normal. Anything up to 38 is normal for an adult. The medics are 'playing it safe' and making a preemptive strike. Normally that reading would go unnoticed, but in a woman with polyhydramnios and amnio reduction, it is worth monitoring. 

Everyone's temperature, if monitored so closely would have hour by hour fluctuations. It just so happens that you are being watched, today was a 'hot' day for you, and it was nothg more than a minimal shift in your core temp.

It is great that staff are being so pro active ( they are most definitely doing their job). It's not so great that every change and slight signal of a possible issue sends you into absolute terror :( I have been there, understand totally where you're coming from and sympathise. I wasn't worried by the 37.5 chick, but then I'm not sitting where you are right now.

Relax tonight honey, all is as well as it can be for now so cherish that fact at least. This will be an absolute roller coaster ride JJ, and it is important you try to come out of it with your sanity intact. Easier said than do I know. :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

JJ - temperature fluctuations are normal, everyone's does during the normal course of a day, and as Lizzie said, up to 38 is normal for an adult. I had an elevated temp from the moment I was pregnant, I think it's just the way different people react to pregnancy. My temp was higher right up until delivery. Now if at all possible, take a deep breath and imagine you're swimming underwater, it always help me to block out all the background interference- your baby, stitch and you are getting through this. And you've made it through another week. It's hard to feel your body and mind relax when you're so doubled over with stress, but they are managing you very carefully and you are one strong lady. 
Thank you so much for your lovely words earlier. Am really enjoying my "f*** 'em weekend"! X
:hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Good luck LaRock xxx so exciting x:hugs:


----------



## liven1980

Good evening everyone,

Jj: I have to follow the other ladies here and tell you that my temp has been over 37 since I started measuring. Last time they measured, it was 37.4. I thought it was bad as well, but all bloodcounts etc are fine, and baby is fine, so I think its not to worry. When not preg, I usually measure under 37.
Btw: in less than 2 hours you are 25 weeks! Congrats!
Also, happy to hear you have your own room now. That helps a lot. At least it did for me. I do not manage to read books when lying on my side, but I did get my OH to borrow sound books (Not sure what they are called in english, but you can listen to books being read up on cd or ipod), and that kind of shut the world out and often i just fell asleep so more time passed. Just a tip :)

Bf: I found out what i was doing wrong, i used "quick reply" instead of "post reply", thats why the long messages didnt get through at once. Just showing how unfocused and disracted this pregnancy makes me...

LaR: wow! exciting! Im so happy for you! wisshing your girl welcome to the world!

Lizzie: the nausea is over (for now), thank you for replying :) And thank youand the other ladies who shared c-section stories, Its decided that I will have one as well, and youre stories made me relax a bit about it.

Todays big worry is feeling my girl very low, bouncing her head on my cervix. It makes me scared, cause she seems to be only centimeters away from bouncing her way out.. So today I have prepared my self that birth actually might happen sooner than i hoped for :( feeling frightened and dissapointed by that. The thing holding me up, and what I am telling myself is that I must have contractions for her to come out..and right now I am not..stil, im scared the pushing on cervix will kickstart contractions/labour...

I am in bed now, hoping these frghtening thoughts wont keep me up all night...
good night to you all <3


----------



## chistiana

Liven i really dont know if it is the same thing but i often feel lo extremely low, like on mu pubic bone and feel like she s bouncing on my cervix...it s really hurting me sometimes too. I hope this is not a sign of labor for you (or me). It had happened with ds at 31 weeks, spent the night in hospital only to be told he had got his head stuck somewhere between my pelvic bones really low. He got unstuck after 3 days. Hope it s just an odd uncomfy feeling and nothing more


----------



## HelenGee

Liven-Please don't worry, sometimes babies are just carried low, it can be due to a myriad of reasons, but is essentially harmless. It's the strength of the scaffolding holding them in (cervix) that is important, and that won't dilate without strong, regular contractions in labour. Bella was very low, probably due to my prolapsed uterus, but this didn't mean she arrived early. In fact, she bobbed in and out of being engaged, and at about 26 weeks I think, she was almost fully engaged. She then moved out of this position a few days later. I could feel when she was bouncing off my cervix, but it never amounted to anything. Even my doc used to call her the "moveable little miss!"I just stayed horizontal (yes book reading is difficult when you're lying in your side), but unless you're experiencing regular pain, I would try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

I've never known what my temp is since I fell pregnant. I've never bothered to check myself and I think the only time they checked it was when I was admitted for cerclage. They didn't tell me what it was and I didn't ask them. JJ, I just hope as all ladies here said your temp is just normal for a preg woman.

Yesterday I was alarmed by my nagging pain and texted my OB. She said goto A&E if you want to be reassured. I did. A&E was busy like hell. It took me almost 3 hours to see a doc by when the nagging pricking pin pain had stopped and a scan showed babies moving fine. I came back home starving and tired. My poor dh who was initially very worried was so bugged. As you girls said, I think it's just uterus expansion or probably some gas pains.

BH continues but am somewhat relieved to know am not the only one having this.

Today my dh and I had to go for some urgent paperwork regarding visa blah blah, so I was out of my bed for almost 4-5 hours sitting on a chair in a waiting area. My legs and back are aching and am at home in my bed now but thankfully pricking pain didn't appear today, just a couple BH.

I feel one baby move and kick dangerously low. As low as near the area where I pee ( am I even making any sense?). I have a bikini line c-section scar and I feel the baby below that incision. Sometime there are sharp electric shock like pains near cervix. Could these be the lower baby kicking the cervix?

And Lizzie, as you said my uterus is looking big, almost like am 26 weeks or so. I wasn't extremely huge last time when I reached 30 weeks. But yet you know what is my biggest fear this time is? Am scared of my uterus giving away and rupturing because of all the stretching due to twins - my previous csection wound is only an year and 3 months old now. This is my biggest fear and I haven't even discussed the with my OB, because I fear that she'll confirm it.

I try to scan around to find someone in my situation. I just know only one girl who had twins after a csection, within same time frame like mine. I don't know this girl personally but just chatted with her few months ago online, she lives in India somewhere. She ended up having preterm twins due to ptl at 33 weeks. Now , 33 weeks is an absolute dream for me. But I don't know the physical profile of that girl. She may have been taller, enabling her to carry better. Am just 5 ft tall, i can see my bulge has already reached upto my ribs and just 20 weeks. It's so scary to think what may happen if uterus just ruptures and am too scared to ask my doc.

Anyway, my anatomy scan is next Monday. It was supposed to be today at a different place but due to some issues with insurance, I've rescheduled it for next week. Am waiting for insurance pre-approval. We paid an obscene amount, close to 6000 pounds as premium (this is big money for us), for this insurance but any procedure that's a bit expensive needs their pre approval. I hope this one gets it.

I like Liven's idea of audiobooks. I should try that too. At the moment I try some Audio/videos or music like zen garden on YouTube and try sleeping during the day. JJ, I hope your day in your room is much better. How is LR? Waiting for her news!!! Hope Chris, Lizzie, Olga, Helen...everyone's doing fine.


----------



## chistiana

BF- sorry the pain was so alarming hun... The description though does make sense to me...i feel the kicks ( whenever that is!) extremely low, i ve often put my hand down there expecting to feel a sticking foot or something. At 20 weeks and especially with twins i guess it is very normal, they re 2 in there, they ve got to fit somewhere!!!hope your insurance pre approves the procedure, you ve paid A LOT of money for them to say no!!stay in bed with your feet up today hun, give your uterus some extra rest time!


----------



## HelenGee

Bookfish- just a quick one as I'm in the car, but the lady I covered for maternity leave and eventually replaced had twins after a singleton full term pregnancy, that was delivered by c-section after failed ventouse. She had her twins by elective section at 38 weeks. She was 5 feet nothing, exactly the same as me, and her twins caused her mobility issues (sciatica) and she had to have her hernia repaired after delivery, but she had no problems with anything like uterine rupture. Hope that helps! X


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone!!

Well, Larockera has had her baby! Just saw her update on facebook and two beautiful photos of Xanthe - full head of hair and looking very cute. Well done LR!! You've been an inspiration. I hope your csection went smoothly and you're up and about, cuddling and staring at your little one very soon. 

Bookfish - glad the nagging pain has stopping in your side. If it's any consolation, i had have numerous twinges and pains that are quite sharp, last for a few hours / days, then invariably when i go to hospital, they disappear. Most annoying in one way, as theres nothing the doctor's can see, only me feeling a pain. But i remember from my last pregnancy, i had numerous pains, but none were ever anything other than normal pregnancy pains. Its so hard to trust that though when you have other high risk worries, or IC, or indeed, pregnancy after a loss. Hopefully your scan next week will reassure you. And do talk to your doctor about your worries about your scar. I'm so sure they will be able to reassure rather than scare you. Try and eliminate your worries by asking questions, otherwise you will weigh yourself down with so many things in your head, when bed rest etc, is hard enough mentally as it is!

Liven - I have had lots of cervix twinges and pains. I had a time last week when she was really poking my cervix with something, and it felt like sharp electric shock pains in me. Not nice at all. But then she moved and the pain went, so was nothing to worry about. I'm sure yours is the same!

Helen - glad you're enjoying your 'sod the lot of them' weekend! Life is too short to let work effect the time you have with your family. I hope you'r feeling more positive this week, able to handle any crap thrown your way!

Jimmy - hello my love. Such such good news you've been upgraded to a suite (ha ha!). Well, a room without three other pairs of eye and ears observing your every up and down. Last thing you need. And so sorry i missed your worries these last few days. Hopefully your temperature is now behaving itself and you're celebrating being 25 weeks today (wey hey!). When i was banged up inside, i studied my temp and blood pressure studiously. Not a lot else to do really other than worry. And yup, my temp was up for one reading. Then down four hours later. NO idea why - the human body is a mysterious thing. 

I shall pop in to see you tomorrow at 3ish. I'll text you in the morning and you can give me a list of goodies to bring in. Looking forward to it!

I've been getting increasingly uncomfortable these last few days. It feels like her head is really low, as if i lean forward, or God forbid try and pick something up off the floor, i get a really heavy sharp pain right in my pubic bone. Plus i'm feeling breathless, and the my hips and thighs are so sore. AND i am so so tired. It's horrible - i feel permanently jet lagged, but with no glamorous trip to show for it. It's raining outside, so me and Poppy are stuck in doors after a trip out jumping in puddles. Even that little excursion tired me out. I feel pathetic!

Our night away was so so lovely! I felt normal again for 24 hours. I even had a cocktail (well, a fake mojito, but it made me feel a bit tipsy, even without alcohol!). The hotel was beautiful. We just ordered room service, watched a couple of films in bed, read the papers, ate a ridiculously posh dinner, then back to bed for more reading and snoozing. Perfect. 

Right - best go. I have a chicken and leek pie to make. Fun fun fun!

XX


----------



## book.fish2011

HelenGee said:


> Bookfish- just a quick one as I'm in the car, but the lady I covered for maternity leave and eventually replaced had twins after a singleton full term pregnancy, that was delivered by c-section after failed ventouse. She had her twins by elective section at 38 weeks. She was 5 feet nothing, exactly the same as me, and her twins caused her mobility issues (sciatica) and she had to have her hernia repaired after delivery, but she had no problems with anything like uterine rupture. Hope that helps! X

Thank you Helen, that's sweet of you to write a reply while in the car.

Do you by any chance know the gap between pregnancies of this woman? 

Good to know you are my company in 'height' :)


----------



## book.fish2011

Congatulations to LR!!!!! Waiting for her to come here with Xanthe's pix. So happy for her!!!!!!!!
Kate and Christiana- yes yes yes. The pain while bubs is kicking own there is exactly that. Electric shocks. I think they are trying to fit somewhere in my little body. Poor things. Only if momma could carry them as long as she possibly can and bring them home safe and healthy! 

Chris & JJ - congratulations for progressing to week 25.

Kate- your secret night sounds yummy. so did you fly out to an exotic location somewhere? And how did your dh take the surprise?? All that must have been so romantic.


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi All,

Thanks for your tips re: temps. Mine is normal gain today :shrug: it might just be the dodgy aircon in my room ... Freezing one minute, scorchio the next ... Just glad it's nomal today. 

Liven I feel baby kicking my cervix too sometimes, it does freak me when it's that low but I think it's quite common ... 

I am feeling heavy & stretched today, I think the poly has returned with a vengeance & will probably have to have a second amnioreduction this week :-( more risks - aaargh, I wish it would just go away ...

Bf lovely I hope yr inurance comes through good, you so have enough to deal with already. 

Hope everyone 's okay today, otherwise, Helen you've recuperated & Lizzie is as lovely as ever. Kate you Domestic Goddess, you are always baking!!!

Please, please let the poly go away ... :-(

Love to you all. 

Jj xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Ps - Kate, verily looking fwd to hearing about yr exciting night away. Sos you're pooped hon & hope you feel better xx

Yayayay LaRock has done it! Go Girlfriend! Whoop! Whoop! Xx


----------



## HelenGee

Bookfish- there was a 2 and a half year gap between the pregnancies. However, I'm sure from the advice I've read that it's recommended to leave a year between pregnancies, so that the body can heal. I too was worried about uterine rupture, but I worry about everything! Mention it to your doc so they can reassure and monitor you x


----------



## HelenGee

CONGRATS la Rock! Xxxxx


----------



## Violinnem

Hi ladies. I'm really sorry to gate crash your party in here, I'm just looking for some reassurance and thought this'd be the most suitable thread to ask in.

After a LLETZ last March to remove 1cm3 of CIN3 I'm being monitored throughout this pregnancy to check my cervical length is holding up. I'm 23 weeks today and have had 3 internal scans so far measuring:
18+5 = 3.4cm
20+5 = 3.3cm
22+5 = 2.7cm
Apparently there's no funnelling yet so that's encouraging, but I've read in various places that this doesn't necessarily matter and cervical shortening even without funnelling is still cause for concern. 
My OB is still being really relaxed about it all. She has scheduled me in for 2 more scans at 25wks and again at 26+5 so I suppose for the NHS that's fairly good? Still, she's not recommended reduced movement, not standing/walking around for long periods etc., none of that. Everything I've read online says that a cervical length of less than 3cm increases the risk of labour before 36-37 weeks sixfold and anything below c.2-2.5cm requires bedrest. I'm a music teacher in a very busy secondary school and I'm trying to teach sitting down where I can but at times it's impossible. Plus, because the schools on a big campus it involves trekking from one end to the other fairly regularly, so generally day to day the activity levels clock up. 

Is my OB being too relaxed about this? ANY info is most welcome! You all appear to be experienced in these matters, and lovely, both of which are very helpful! x


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Violinnem and welcome!

Your cervical length at this stage is good, the doc I saw said anything around 20 weeks at 25mm is borderline. This is what I was at 19 weeks, a week later I was suddenly down to 13mm with funneling. This all happened a few crucial weeks earlier than your brilliant 23 weeks. It sounds to me as if your doctor is being proactive and is taking great, cautious care of you, which is half the battle in the nhs with ic. Ic usually is an issue during weeks 18-23, when the weight of the baby increases pressure on a weak cervix, but the baby is not mature enough to survive. If there were to be any significant changes, you most likely would have seen them by now. If ic is an issue your doc is ready to catch it in time. 

Honestly, I would have faith in your doctor. That said, however, I know how ridiculous secondary teaching is at the moment :wacko: And how very few people realise just how much you are expected to run from one place to another and be on your feet for so long. Even doctors don't quite understand....so it is worth spelling out to your doctor that you are concerned by the amount of time you are expected to be on your feet, especially as you are being monitored for ic. Explain a typical day with all the daft stuff you have to do, moving books, chasing after students who haven't done this, that and the other, break/lunch duties and then ask what they would advise. They may be able your provide your school with some guidance for supporting you during pregnancy, and suggest that you do not have to do duties etc as you are being monitored for a risk of pre-term delivery. It's scary I know, but I wish I'd done it. I beat myself up for months over the fact that I worked for 2 days of the new term, prior to my stitch. I could feel my cervix giving out, but felt powerless to act without a doctor's consent. My school is an especially ruthless one unfortunately, and I was having to lug books around whilst pregnant. They still haven't learnt, the idiots. :dohh:

Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## chistiana

Jimmy- firstly let me say YAYAYAYYAYAYYA for the 25 weeks and secondly that i am keeping everythig xed for stupid poly to stay far far away!xo

Violin- although i m no expert in ic really, i would agree with helen...your cervical length sounds a lot better than many of us in here and trully with you beig on your feet all the time it could just be that the baby was putting some extra pressure at that point. But even if it s not 27mm is ok i think! Try to keep off your feet when you re not at school and of course do mention it to both your doc as well as your school to try to avoid as much of the standing and trekking as possible! Welcome to this thread, it s been a life savior for all
Of us!!

Larockera-congratulations hun, off to log in to fb, cant wait for that pic!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies.

Bf - uterine rupture is rare, and is mainly a risk during labour when it is contracting and baby is being pushed out. The risk of your uterus stretching and being over-distended is much less to do with height, and more to do with baby size with lots of smaller women carrying 10Ib + babies with not trouble at all. 

Realistically your babies will be on average 5/6Ibs each, making a total of around 16Ibs including placentas and water. Your uterus is more than capable of stretching to,accommodate this weight without increasing the risk of rupture hun. Scar rupture happens for a whole host of reasons which no one can predict, but is the result of much more than simply carrying twins. 

In an ideal world every woman would wait two yrs between pregnancies to give their body the optimum chance to recover, but this is more about replenishing iron reserves, nutrition and general health than scar healing. In reality, most women have babies within two yrs, and most of them and their babies are absolutely fine.

A section scar is nicely healed within 6mths sweet, so you are not at any great risk for rupture even tho you are carrying two :)

Liven - sharp pains in the cervix are totally normal. My twin A was breech throughout the pregnancy and constantly had his feet low down, kicking me in the bladder and cervix. At night I would actually cry out with the pain, it was excruciating. It doesn't mean that your cervix isn't supporting the baby, or that baby is low down and preparing to deliver, it just means that your uterus and abdomen have limited space, and the baby will squash into any available space from down low in the pubic area to high up under the ribs.

From 20wks the baby moves up and out of the pelvis, into the abdomen and is supported more by the hips, so women often get some some respite from this feeling until again at 30wks+, when baby is so big that they are kicked and punched every which way, including in the cervix lol. X


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi violinem, and welcome to the thread :)

In itself, 2.7 at 22wks is not too bad, though on the shorter side of normal. After Leetz, the cervix is physiologically shorter than average at its starting point before pregnancy, but this is very different to it being weak. It could be that your cervix is short but strong, and is measuring 2.7 because it started off shorter than an average cervix. Add back the 1.3cms you lost due to the procedure, and you'd have a 4cm cervix at this stage.

All cervixes shorten as pregnancy progresses, this is normal. At 20wks it should be above 3.5, and have plenty of 'room for manoeuvre' for the remaining 20wks of pregnancy. A weak cervix shortens rapidly after 16wks and effectively 'gives way' by 22wks as the uterus expands. A short but strong cervix can actually look shorter than average, but still be capable of holding up under the weight of the growing baby (tho it is uterine expansion and growth which affects the cervix rather than baby weight). It might actually get down to as low as 2mms, but remain closed for the duration. 

Because yours is still above 2.5 at 22wks, I'd be inclined to think that it is short rather than incompetent, and this is supported by the fact that it has not yet funneled (another alarm bell for IC). If it were incompetent, it would typically have looked like this at 18wks, rapidly shortened and begun to funnel by this stage. Yours hasn't shortened by much over a relatively long period of time. I notice too that yours has been more or less around 3 for the last 4/5wks. It could be that it changes daily, and if it were to be scanned more regularly, it might go up or down by a few mms day by day anyway. Each scan can vary by a few mms depending on baby position and the sonographer doing it. Around 3 might just be normal for you hun.

All this said, there is no absolute way of knowing which camp you fall into. There is always the possibility that if a cervix looks short on scan, it is weak and showing the first signs of incompetence ( shortening comes before funneling). If it were, then it is not badly incompetent because it is still reasonably long for 22wks, and you're almost past the point where it is a huge problem. 

It is true that statistically a short cervix early on in pregnancy can be a sign of possible ptl later on, but this isn't necessarily true for a lady with IC. Ptl is often a seperate issue not precipitated necessarily by a shorter cervix, and a short cervix caused because it is incompetent is not necessarily a precursor for ptl either hun. The causes of ptl are many and complex Vio, and if the two always went hand in, then many of the ladies here (myself included) would have delivered before 30wks, with or without a stitch - remembering of course that a stitch cannot prevent ptl. 

The signs are that you have a short rather than weak cervix, but I can't say definitively either way. One thing I can say with certainty tho, is that despite the reason behind your shorter cervix, you should be taking things more easily. If it is just short but strong, then it could still be argued that you like any other pregnant woman are doing far too much running around, which in itself could cause it shorten further at stage where it shouldn't be short. You have less 'length to play with', and should be more careful than most chick. If it is short because it is showing incompetence then it speaks for itself that you should be resting more with feet up.

I was never officially told to rest by my consultant hun despite having a hideously weak, floppy cervix as early as 12wks! I didn't move anyway just to be on the safe side. I know it's probably impossible to leave work altogether, but it might be worth looking at how you might cut back on physical exertion and perhaps ask for more support from your consultant. Maybe suggest to her that you are feeling the strain and need to reduce your hours? Failing that, try to spend less time on your feet and get the Doctors backing for at least that much.

I don't want to be alarmist hun, but at the same time I do want to stress the need to play it safe as a precaution. Your consultant is at least giving you regular scans, but these are pretty fruitless if they are not acted upon (sole reason for their inception). 

At this stage you are ambiguous. You are presenting with a short cervix relatively late, have no funneling and are almost through the danger zone for IC, so there is no obvious and immedite cause for alarm. That said, I have seen too many ladies ignored and fobbed by too many clinicians to simply do the same, and if you can, why not err on the side of caution - the 'prize' in this case is way too valuable not to my darlin'. 

Hope that has helped - it's late and I fear I may have droned on a touch too long :dohh: fFilter what you need and abandon The rest lol :hugs:


----------



## Nurse1980

Hi ladies,

Just looking for a bit of advice. I am worried about my cervix. I had laser treatment in 2002 for CIN2.

In 2007 I had silver nitrate for cervical erosion and had cyrotherapy twice last year for cervical erosion.

I mentioned it to my midwife and she brushed it off and didn't even write it in my pregnancy notes. 

Any advice?


----------



## JimmyJam

Morning Ladies,

A very warm welcome to both Violin & Nurse. This thread is a total godsend, the ladies on it are so articulate & generous with their knowledge, I hope you'll both stick around as the support it provides is invaluable. 

Violin, I really can't add anything to what the Fantastic Lizzie has already said, other than that she has supported many, many women through this condition & that I trust her advice implicitly. I totally understand how tough it must be juggling a high-pressure teaching job with a diagnosis of a shortening cervix & you just need to be aware to take it as easy as possible. It sounds like your clinic are on the ball which is important. Hang with us , Violin, & get the emotional support the NHs can't provide. 

Nurse there are other more experienced ladies on this thread who have been through this & come out the other side (I'm only 25 weeks & have additional 'issues') but what I would say is that you sould insist on monitoring for cervical length & not take no for an answer - even if it's just for peace of mind. It's atrocious that women have to go through mid-trimester losses before the medical community pays attention & the only way to deal with it is to be pushy & not to let them fob you off. Ask to see a different midwife, make an appointment with your GP, if necessary see a private consltant for a referral if you can stretch to it. The alternative just isn't worth it. 

Christiana - 25+1 yay-ay-ay! Bloody hell girlfriend, we're in for the long stretch Eh? ... Roll on twenty eight weeks!!!

Bookfish sweets, how're you feeling today? Any news? Thinking of you always hon. 

Helen - hope you have a better week this week than last - keep us posted gorgeous & don't let the buggers get you down

Liven - where are you now hon? How far along I mean? How you feeling? You seem so close! It'll be you next after LaRock, I think you're next up ...

Olgie - is it wonderful to be @ home. Totes jelz. I hope you are enjoying it!

Lovely Lizzie - you're just, well ... lovely! Have a wonderful week you fabulous lady. 

Katie-pop I shall hopefully see you later. 

I have a TV! Whoop! Whoop! It's only the size of an ipad but just having the news on in the background so makes my four walls feel less lonely ...

Have a great day ladies, all of you wherever you are. 

Much Love, Jj xx


----------



## chistiana

Jimmy-WOOOOHOOOOO say that twice!!!!!i really cant believe it, weeks are going y, we re in it for the long run for sure, yayyaayya!!! So glad you got your tv babe, before you know it you wont need it anyway but for now it s food company!!!!when s your next check??

Nurse- i m really clueless about your condition but i ll echo jimmy and say push for more monitoring...rather safe than sorry...welcome btw, i wish you a happy and healthy full term pg!!

Update from me: had a scan at my docs today, baby is fine, apparently movin just fine but for some strange reason (i am totally insensitive????) i cant feel her! She was flippig around during the scan but i didnt feel a thing!! Everythig measures on date exept from her belly which is a week behind but doc said this just means she ll be a small baby..suits me as i have bu and not enough space anyway!!! That's all from me!! Hope everyone s having a great day!!live to ya all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Coming to see if we have any baby updates or pics. Congrats!


----------



## lizziedripping

Lovely ladies, good evening :hugs:

Nurse, because of the cryosurgery it would be wise to have your cervical length checked because sometimes it can cause it to shorten. However, tho women like you might have shorter cervixes, cryotherapy is seldom a cause of incompetence and most go on to carry their babies to term despite it. As I said in my long, waffly message to Violin a few posts back, a short cervix caused by cervical surgery is not usually a weak one. Cervical incompetence is a complex condition caused more typically by trauma which weakens the muscle, rather than surgery which shortens it.

I'd still get a tvu tho to check where your cl starting point is. It never hurts to be forewarned and subsequently cautious if need be :hugs:

C and JJ - yey for reaching another milestone! Not to be sniffed at. You can now tick off the weeks as they happen, and be increasingly relieved at the prospect of reaching 30wks. It's just around the corner now girls ;) I know that for you JJ there are additional concerns beyond reaching a good gestation, but even IF there is a problem with lo, every extra week in utero can only be a good thing for him or her xx

Hope your meet up with Kate went well JJ - I'm very jealous. It must be a bit strange tho to meet someone from a forum - a bit like a blind date lol xxx

Bf and Olga, you both ok? Xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hey JJ, how's the tv tonight then? X


----------



## Violinnem

Hi ladies, just a quick one as it's been an evening of report writing and I need to head off to bed. Not had time to write a length reply, but just wanted to pop and say THANK YOU for the wealth of support, advice and information you've giving me :) It's MUCH appreciated. Thank you again, and I'll be back soon to update/reply properly :) xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Morning All!

Snakes & Ladders ... We avoided another serpent today, my 2nd set of chromosomes came back clear ... Doesn't men everything's defo alright but it 's a process of elimination & am v pleased. Let's see what clinic throws up tmrw ... 25+2 & counting ... Eh Christiana?

Helen - TV is awesome thanks & have even had an upgrade! Matt arrived last night with a 12" flat screen to replace the portable travel kit his ma had bought. It plugs in to the hospital aerial thingy so I now have all the freeview channels AND a DVD player! Whoop whoop!

Lizzie Kate popped in yesterday with a fantastic goodie bag of mags & treats. It was really fab to catch up - I still think we should all arrange a date in London some time in the future so we can all meet up,... Yoo-hoo Kate! Hope you're good today? xx

Still think poly is coming back but figured it would. Want to get as far as I can before another amnio ...

Hope everyone has a good day. 

Lol JimmyJam xx


----------



## kateqpr

Hello everyone!

Crappy, cold weather outside, so hope you're all happily wrapped up warm. Unless you're in Dubai or Greece, in which case i'm talking total nonsense!

Viollinem - hello! Glad to see you're well into your pregnancy now. It sounds like your doctors are being pretty cautious with you, giving you regular scans, which is great. I was in the same position with my first pregnancy (as you may remember) - and had scans every two weeks following two cone biopsies on my cervix. My cervix was around the 2.5cm mark at 17 weeks, then went below 1cm a week later. Yikes! Hence the stitch being placed straight away at 18 weeks. 

As you're further along in your pregnancy, it sounds like your cervix is reasonably strong, well, stronger than other IC cervixes. BUT i think it's always better to be safe than sorry, as the cervix can shorten quite quickly, as mine did in both my pregnancy, in between fortnightly scans. So i would try and take it easy over the next few weeks, and lie down (or put feet up) where ever possible. Difficult, i know, given you job. I would also try and have another scan this week if you can afford it, or get your doctors to give you on. 

I ended up having a private scan in between my NHS ones, just for peace of mind. Luckily for me, it was the private one which highlighted my initial cervical shortening, and i'm glad i didn't wait the extra week, as my stitch was placed straight away after my private scan. You can have them done privately, and it might be worth going that route, at least for now, and then you can talk to your doctor at your next appointment. 

Another option for peace of mind for you, would be to ask your doctors to do an FFN test on you at your next appointment (Foetal Fibronectin Test). They are used regularly in high risk pregnancies, where there is a worry you may go into labour early. It is a simple swab that measures the secretions inside the vagina, and is a good indicator as to whether you're at risk of going into the labour in the following two weeks. You can then think about whether you want to change any elements of your lifestyle based on that. Does that make sense? Sorry, not sure my writing is making sense today! Have a numb brain this morning...

Nurse - hello! I would definitely tell your midwife that you would like a doctors appointment to discuss your worries. So much of our pregnancy care is dependent on the initial meeting we have with our midwife and how seriously they take your concerns and medical history. The chances are you would be fine, as from what i understand, cervical erosion is generally base on the surface of the cervix, so is less likely to have removed a significant amount of tissue. But it would be really useful to speak to your obstetrician and get him to look at your medical notes for you. It would do no harm for them to monitor your cervix, just to make sure it's not any weaker than expected, plus to give you the peace of mind you need. 

BF and Christiana - hope you're both doing well, lying there on your sofa's. Time is slowly ticking by, isn't it? Nearly there.....

LaRockera - i am so proud of you. I hope you are recovering well and enjoying those gorgeous early days of living in your new born bubble of happiness xxx

Jimmy - sooooo nice to meet you. And what a small world we live in, eh?! I have everything crossed for your results tomorrow, and that you have a positive day at your clinic. You really are doing brilliantly, and appeared totally sane, which is an amazing feat in itself!

I went to sleep at 9pm last night. Woke at 7.30. A marathon sleep, with intermittent two hours wee's. And yet i STILL FEEL TIRED!! So sick of this lethargy - God help me in a month's time. I have just been to Boots and bought new born nappies, and yet i still don't believe i may have a baby soon. So very weird. 

Righto - best go unpack my Tesco delivery....

Love to you all

XX


----------



## chistiana

Jimmy-hahahaaha we re just the same...i dont just measure weeks, i measure says too!!!WOOOOOOHOOOOOO (again) for the good results you had today...yes nothing is definite but hey nothing is definite anyway and one by one worries are lifted!!really really hope clinic results are just as good and you can go at least another week without the amnio!xo

Kate- you want to talk nonsense?? 10 days ago it was 18degrees c, 6days ago it was snowing so much that dh coulnt go to work, sunday gone it was 17 degrees c and today it s poring!!crazy like hell but i have to admit i ve been doing the rain dance, i m so selfish i cant take it to know everyone is outside enjoying the sunshine! Ow and i wish i could feel tired, i am tired of lying around!!!omg you re almost there too kate, i cant believe soon we ll see pics of your sweet bub too!!only 3 weeks to full term!!!

TMI question: doc yesterday told me to reduce the progesterone from 600mg to 400mg today and 200mg romorrow. Up till now i was taking it orally but he said when i am at 200mg i should insert it vaginally. I am soooook scared of two things: a) how deep inside do i push it without actually causing any damage? And b) could reducing so much at this point in the pg cause unexpected problems? lizzie,kate, anyone??


----------



## HelenGee

Christiana- hi hun, how many weeks are you now? I tapered off progesterone use at about 28 weeks, cutting the dose in half, on the advice of my doc. She suggested that I finish it completely by 30 weeks. However, the private doc I saw wanted me to carry on using the lower dose (200mg) until 32 weeks. I trusted his opinion and took his advice, although who knows if t really made any difference! Anyway, I used them vaginally as pessaries fom the start, and I was very unsure of bodging my finger in there! So I bought some sterile surgical gloves off the net and used those. I don't really know if that's any better than scrubbing your hands and inserting them. I pushed it in as far as I could, sometimes I did feel them "bump" against my cervix, but as long as the tablet did the bumping and not my finger, I tried not to worry. Hope that helps x:hugs:

JJ- how wonderful, you've got a great tv and free view all set up. And even better your test is clear too- wooohooooo. I have a sneaking feeling that it will all be good news from now on. I'm so very jealous that you and Kate have met up, i know I'll say this endlessly, but if I can ever find a way to repay the gorgeous ladies on here, I'll do it a million times over. Thanks for asking about school- it's funny, but my "stick it" mentality has carried on into this week, last Friday was a real awakening for me, when I was still at school late and EVERY OTHER member of staff apart from the teacher I told you about had gone home on the bell. Even the Head! So, despite having to go in for parent's evening on my day off, I'm just doing my fair share now, and that's it! 

Violinnem- hope you're ok x:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Hi Helen, thanks so much for your reply. I am 25w2d today. The doc has already told me i will continue with progesterone until 32 weeks but i guess he is cutting it down as of today. I m just scared because i ve been on them since w12 so i dont know how much of a difference this cutting down will do...i d rather he told me in two weeks or so! Anyway, i ll get some gloves tomorrow as i ve already had so many infections! Do you think it is better to insert vaginally than taking it orally?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi C hun. Pessaries are fine to insert vaginally. Just be gentle and wash hands thoroughly before inserting. It is no more than putting in the probe for a tvu, and will be absolutely fine :) They work very well vaginally. Cutting down dosage is normal, and needs to be done gradually over time :hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Jimmy!

We were writing at the same time this morning, so i completely missed your post and your brilliant news. So so happy that these results have come back and show no problems so far. Slowly, things are looking a damn sight better than they did a few weeks ago. 

Now more fingers crossed for good news tomorrow

XX


----------



## chistiana

Thanks lizzie!i know i m asking over and over again but does it make a difference whether it is vaginally or orally? I mean if it is better vaginally obviously i ll do it but if it s the same thing then why not just continue orally?sorry i am being daft


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks to your post Kate, I too looked back and realised I had missed your post today JJ! I think that posts at the bottom of a page easily get missed. 

BRILLIANT news JJ - a step closer to all being ok (said with cautious optimism). Who knows, maybe you will be one of those ladies with a normal looking sonogram who then goes on to deliver a healthy baby despite the poly. Fingers, legs and everything crossed for you hun. Praying for more positive news tomorrow chick xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi ladies,

Kate- you're at that really uncomfortable stage now, but it's so so worth it. It's strange thinking you will actually have a baby in your arms soon, it feels like they're permanently destined to be seen only by scan when pregnancy is plagued with worry. But yes, that definitely is a baby who will fit into your life easily very soon. I'm sure Poppy will adore being a big sis, it's such an important job. Oliver adores Bella, he just finds her to be the world's funniest person, and he can't believe just how much babies make him chuckle. My avatar pic is of him actually wrestling Bella away from his Christmas presents. He would never harm her, but he is a bit more rough and tumble than I feel comfortable being with her. She adores him for it, he really is her favourite person. How exciting that you'll be able to see that affection form so very soon. X

Christiana- tbh I don't have a clue whether progesterone is better orally or vaginally. I didn't even know you could take it orally. The only really obvious argument for me is that it is meant to strengthen the cervix, so vaginally is the more direct approach! X


----------



## JimmyJam

Ah ladies. Just wanted to say how wonderful you all are. 

Helen am so glad you're still feling strong this week. You go lady. Don't take any shit!!

Christiana I have pessaries & take them rectally which is also an option. It's not the nicest experience but if you shove 'em far up enough they absorb well & don't fall out if you get up to take a pee (best to take at night). I prefer that method as I'm super-pranoid about the risk of infection. They are effective babe don't worry & 'weaning' is standard with prog withdrawal (I also took it in the 1st tri & was weaned off it then). 

Lizzie & Kate - tnx for yr support laydeez. Feeling lonely & blue tonight. Have had 3 visitors today (my friends are being amazing) but I just miss Matt so much & I know he's lonely too. It's so tough when the way we get through stuff is by pulling tight together & this cruel situation dictates that when we need to most we can't even do that ... Jesus, it all just seems like such a long haul ...

Anyway. Telly beckons. 

Night ladies & hugs to you all. 

Jj xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Ps - Christiana I am doing the rain dnce too! Don't want Sprin nto arrive when I'm stuck miserable inside!! ( sorry Kate xxx)


----------



## chistiana

Helen- thanks hun, that's the reason i can think why he wants me to start inserting them all of a sudden!! 
Ooooww it s soooo sweet your son loves his sis so much, i wish mine does so too (well first i wish she s here safe and then that!!)

Jimmy- thanks for the reassurance babe, if i could i think i eould continue with the progesterone until birth!!! I doubt i can do the rectally thing, one hemmoroid (sorry dont know how to spell it!) is enough up there!!! Sorry you re feeling lonely and down tonight but i guess this is it, up one day, down the next until you re out of there and we re all holding our babies safe and sound! But remember and check this out...only 11 weeks to full term (come in it is officially wednesday-mid week- more of 26 weeks and less of 25 weeks!!) ps:keep up with rain dancing pls, i ll go crazy if the sun shines and we re stuck inside!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Chris hun, in theory vaginal route is better for progesterone because the uptake by your body is greater and faster (bypasses the liver). It is a much more effective means of administering it :)

JJ - you probably won't get this tonight now, but just read your message and wanted to send you a :hugs:. Hospital is a tough place to be, and the separation from your beloved Matt must be agony :( This nightmare will be over very soon honey so keep the faith, stay strong and focus on getting through hour by hour, day by day. Try not to look too far ahead :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks liz, helpful as always! Tried it yesterday and i think i was so anxious about it bubs started flipping and kicking around so i freaked even more! But tonight i think i ll be better! Thanks again!


----------



## JimmyJam

Thanks Lizzie, thanks Chrissy ... Another day dawns ... Let's see what clinic brings up this afternoon ...

London is cold & rainy (it's working, C) - means hibernating doesn't feel so bad ...

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone, 

Yup weather in London is uninspiring today. I'm still in bed!! 

Ended upon triage yesterday as just felt really out of sorts all day. Very dizzy, breathless, wiped out, stomach pains blah blah. Baby all fine it turns out, probably just low iron levels. I felt like such a drama queen, being there for that!! I just forgot how uncomfortable the third tri can be. Silly me. 

Am sending positive thoughts your way Jimmy, and shall boycott Spring until your release from the scrubs. 

Christiana - I was given progesterone while in hospital and had it rectally. With a huge haemmeroid too. Ouch. But seemed to work. Am sure it's ultimately safe and effective which ever way your docs suggested. 

Helen, lizzie, BF etc, hope you're all okay! 

Olga - any news? 

Must drag myself into the shower now. Sssooooooo lazy. 

X


----------



## chistiana

Kate, you cant be a drama queen, whatever it was it was good you went in! You re almost there, i d probably pack up my stuff and go everytime i d have a headache!!!!! 

Ps:kate and jj, i am hibernating till may for sure, jimmy keep it up!


----------



## liven1980

hello wonderful ladies,

Jj and Chris I think your dance is working here in Norway as well- very happy about that:)

Jj: own room, telly and clear tests! great news :) sorry you felt down last night, hope you are better today. Like Chris said, one day one can feel optimistic and well, next day depressed and extremely anxious, its so draining and exhausting to not know. I believe Kate is next up (congratulations to you Kate,mbeing so close to term), While I (hopefully) am second runner up. Today I am 31 and 5 days, 2 days left to new milestone:) 

Bf: how are you?

Lizzie, Chris, Kate, Helen, thanks for replies on baby low and bouncing on the cervix. It stil worries me, but its not painfull. She just pushes a lot, and it feels like almost nothing is keeping her from soon being in our world. I was at hosp today, she is low, but doc didnt seem to concerned. She didnt take an internal scan, as there isnt much they can do anyway. Just had a look at baby, she is still moving her head, indicating that she is not engaged. I really hope for her to stay in until week 34. It would really be my ultimate milestone, and every hour and day beyond would be bonus.

Wish you all a good day :)


----------



## chistiana

Hey Liven, glad you enjoy our dancing...you can pick it up too...never let another day of sunshine before we're out and about (sorry to all the other non bed rest ladies!!) Glad everything is fine with bubs, only 2 weeks for the 34w milestone, i m sure she's not going anywhere till then!!! And yayayyaayay i hadnt realized you re runner up...omg it seems one by one are getting so close to term now...after you ladies have your babies are we having a long stretch without deliveries?Or am i forgetting anyone? Olga, i think you re 3rd in line? Anyway, hope everyone's ok and happily hibernating (or not...going about life skipping around happily!) xo


----------



## lizziedripping

Kate hun, how can you be lazy when you are doing the most important, draining, and miraculous job of all - baby baking! I always think that the last trimester aches and pains are your body's (and nature's way) of enforcing rest and relaxation. Enjoy it wile it lasts Momma, in a few weeks from now you won't have the chance to sit down for even a moment lol Your pregnancy has been emotionally and physically exhausting, you deserve some pampering :hugs:

Liven my sweet, you will make at least 34wks - I can feel it in my bones ;) I laughed out loud when at 31wks my consultant booked me in for my section at 38wks. I told everyone that would listen that I'd never make it that far with twins...........WRONG! It was a dream come true when I did. That day will come for you too darlin' xxx

Thinking of you today JJ xxx


----------



## liven1980

Thank you Chris and Lizzie for optimistic and ecouroging replies, I hope you are right :flower:

Chris: I will dance as well, its both snowing and raining here, so Im pleased with that:)

Lizzie: yes, planning my c-section in week 38-39 would make me just shake my head... but I know your story and have to keep faith :)

love,liv


----------



## xtina6143

Hello ladies I hope you don't mind me popping in here and asking a quick question. I have been concerned about an incompetent cervix and I called my doctors office and spoke with a nurse to get my cervical measurement from my 19 week ultrasound and she told me my cervix measured equal to or greater than 3 sonometers. does anyone have any idea what this means? She didn't know and said I would have to wait and ask my doctor when I go back the 28th but I'm anxious and dont really want to wait that long


----------



## heychickie

xtina6143 said:


> Hello ladies I hope you don't mind me popping in here and asking a quick question. I have been concerned about an incompetent cervix and I called my doctors office and spoke with a nurse to get my cervical measurement from my 19 week ultrasound and she told me my cervix measured equal to or greater than 3 sonometers. does anyone have any idea what this means? She didn't know and said I would have to wait and ask my doctor when I go back the 28th but I'm anxious and dont really want to wait that long


I'm sure that she mis-read and that it says greater or equal to 3 CENTImeters. Aka 30 mm. Which is a good measurement.


----------



## chistiana

Xtina- i agree, she probably meant 30mm/3cm which is good!!call your doc though if you want to make sure!!

Another paranoid question ladies: after taking the progesterone vaginally yesterday i ve been having A LOT of discharge today...i m freaking out, it is thic and yellowing/whitish...i know gross, sorry for tmi, please help!


----------



## lizziedripping

That's the tablet dissolving and all it's associated gunk Christi :) x

Sonometres is sometimes the way medics refer to centimetres Xtina, not entirely sure why!?! 3cms not bad at 19wks, do you know why they're checking your cervical length Hun? Xxx


----------



## xtina6143

Thank you ladies. I believe it is something they do regularly where I go because when I went to my appointment before the ultrasound I brought up my concerns about an IC due to previous procedures and they said that I shouldnt be concerned but that they check it at the 20 week ultrasound which I had at 19 weeks.


----------



## chistiana

Eeeeeekkkkk lizzie, thanks, it s really gross and freaking me out but i guess you know what you're talking about! I ll keep taking it like that as you say it s better but i sure prefered the oral ones!!

Jimmy-any news from today?


----------



## HelenGee

Christiana-the discharge is gross from progesterone. Don't worry it's completely fine. The tablets are sooo gunky :wacko:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks helen, it is indeed gross, i just thought it would come out in one go when i got up in the morning but it s been like this all day long...eeekkk...ow well only 6w3d of more gunky progesterone discharge!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Christiana, I only just noticed that you had 2 miscarriages like me last year, and at around the same gestation :( It gives me hope then to know that you went on to conceive again this time with a healthy baby hun. Two or more miscarriages in a row has left me super paranoid! Sorry for your losses sweetie :hugs:

PS - gunk fine, but if it really stresses you out, have a word with your doc and see if you can change back to oral route x


----------



## lizziedripping

How you doing Helen? Glad that you've found a way to switch off to the stresses of work. Hope it's still doing the trick and that you're getting the quality family time you deserve :hugs:

JJ - with you Hun, hope today was ok xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey lizzie dearest, hey i too hadnt noticed you had 2 mcs so close together, i though it was only the july one...sorry i never said anything. I get the super paranoid thing but i guess we ve been unlucky twice in a row, chances are third time is lucky....i m keeping my fxed for both of us!! The doc said if it really freaks me out i can take it orally but since it sounds better to take it vaginally i ll keep trying. Now this might sound extremely odd and gross but i needed to ask you and the other ladies as i really didnt get any sleep yesterday...as i was inserting the progesterone i think i touched my cervix and what felt like the endings of string like threads...could it be the stitch?? I thought it was way up, how can i touch it??


----------



## Violinnem

Morning everyone,
Thank you again so much for all the advice and support you provided over the last few days :) 
I've just come back from a private scan in Leeds and had a consultation with a guy called Mr Gerald C Mason, who is a uni lecturer teaching doctors how to be obstetricians and basically, is old enough to have seen it all and knows damn well what he's talking about! Sounds awful, but I much preferred getting my official information from him than the other OBs I've seen who were 27-35 yrs old. I know they're probably just as good, but there's something so much more reassuring about seeing someone at the later end of their career (c.65-70yrs old!) who teaches other doctors and heads the feto-maternal medicine unit at Leeds General Infirmary!
Basically, today's measurement was 2.9cms (so up 2mm from last week's scan) still no funnelling, even when he pressed down on my bump. He showed me very clearly the cervical canal and where everything was, took his time over explaining every single little thing and backing his info up with facts and figures - all in all very mind-settling for me, as I am one for not just taking someone's word about something, I've got to have the graphs, number, stats etc to evidence their information/advice. Call it OCD or whatever you like - I ain't bothered... Lol. 
He did however seem concerned that my current hospital haven't swabbed me yet to ensure there's no risk of infection, as he said (as I'm well aware that you'll all know already!) that the shorter the cervix the less distance there is for any bacteria/infection to travel up the cervical canal and affect the amniotic membrane. He said "I expect you've had swabs performed to rule out and guard against infection?"; Me: "Nope, not one so far, they've not even mentioned it"; Him "Oh... ah, err, oh right.... well!". So at my next NHS appointment I will not be leaving my OBs office without being swabbed. And in the mean time and here-on-in ensure I'm as fresh as a daisy as a matter of course! Of course I do anyway, but especially cleansed (sorry if TMI?!).
My and OH saw our little baby once more, who's measuring at 24 weeks , estimated to weigh 1lb 5oz (598g), was breech, surrounded by normal fluid levels and my placenta was high up on the front so well out of the way of the cervix = very happy! 
He said continue to take things easy, but unless it goes down to 1.5cm there's no reason to intervene with a 'rescue stitch' or progesterone or anything - just as you ladies said! 

HelenGee - thank you for sharing your experience, it must've been so worrying to be 19weeks at 13mm & with funnelling :( I can't even begin to imagine that level of cervix-related worry, particularly with your school sounding so unsupportive and negative. How are they at the moment? Understanding anything? Supporting more? Don't take anything sitting down, particularly with something so important as pregnancy. 
I'm starting to relax a little more now, and try to trust the advice I'm getting, and the fact that Mr Mason today said that the fact that I've got 2 more NHS scans booked over the next 3-4 weeks is "oooooh plenty,... more than enough". So my experience at my local hospital must be fairly ok. I'll trust his opinion. 

Lizzie - Wow, you're response was amazingly in depth and so reassuring to read. thank you SO much for taking the time to help me in such detail. It's really appreciated. I didn't filter anything btw, as ALL of it was really helpful and informative :) 
I'd not considered the fact that the LLETZ would've shortened the cervix anyway creating a different starting point. This was confirmed today by Mr Mason though on scans you can't tell whether a cervix is strong or not, though by pressing down on my bump and watching the cervix's reaction to that showed that it's giving 'giving in' or weakening due to an extra bit of pressure - so very reassuring! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the 2.7-3.0cm region is my 'norm' as you said. I'm still taking things as easy as possible and my OH is doing EVERYTHING around the house, just to be on the safe side, as you say the 'prize' is just too valuable not to rest more and lessen any possible risk, no matter how small that may be at this stage.

Kateqpr - of course I remember! Thank you AGAIN for your help and advice :) The private scan today, as was the case with you, was really useful for having peace of mind - well worth the travel to Leeds and the money. Even though it's gone up by 2mm (which according to info on here and the OBs advice this is completely normal for an organ that is so variable in nature anyway) and I'm no immediate danger of ptl (*touch wood*) it's not caught anything but simply allowed me to relax mentally a little more and be a bit less stressed during this pregnancy! 2 weeks between scans does seem like an eternity at times (and even more so for those in worse situations than myself). Alongside the stress of the 1 in 5 Down's risk diagnosis and the amniocentesis experience, and the gestational diabetes scare at 10 weeks it's already been a roller coaster ride of a pregnancy so I reckon this baby will come out as a little stress-head just like his mum! Bloomin' stress hormones - stay away from my LO! Lol.
Thanks for the info re the FFN test. If it shortens any more I'll talk to my OB about getting one of those done. It might be best just to get one done anyway, again if not just for peace of mind. 

Thank you SO much again everyone for ALL the amazing advice and support - I can't thank you enough. Thinking of all of you and wishing you all well :) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi violin, so glad that you had a reassuring appointment in Leeds :) it is usual for them to press down on your uterus in this way, it mimics the weight on your cervix if you were upright and walking around.

As for infection screening, they'll be testing predominantly for BV, a common infection in all women which doesn't commonly have symptoms. It isn't thought to cause a problem unless a cervix is already open, when it can track up into the uterus. No one is sure yet of it is the cause of ptl, or if it causes problems with the pregnancy after labour has already begun - chicken and egg. Main point for you tho Hun is NOT to start over washing. BV is a lack of good bacteria and an overgrowth of bad bacteria. Too many baths or over washing can reduce the amounts of good bacteria which in turn allow the bad stuff in. Avoid douching or excessive washing, just the usual minimal 'sweep' on the outside will do. Good luck, and keep us posted xxx

Christiana - you can feel the stitch and it's associated threads Hun. They leave some thread hanging down so that they can reach it and snip it when the time comes for its removal. nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Hi all!, 

Violinnem - so glad you had the private scan and it gave you plenty of reassurance. Hopefully now you can relax for the remainder of your pregnancy. A little bit of reassurance makes all the difference when you have pregnancy worries, so well done yo being so proactive. You've had a rough ride so far, with the amnio etc, so try and relax now, and start picturing yourself with your baby in your arms, being a mum. Maybe a spot of baby retail therapy is in order as a reward?!

Christiana - i'm too scared to stick my fingers any where near my girl bits! But i have felt the 'thread' of my stitch inside me, particularly when i sit at certain angles, so it's definitely visible, with the excess stitch material (which they leave there so they can remove it easily) hanging down.

I had my high risk clinic today, and my stitch removal is booked for twelve days time!!! Yikes! I'll only be 35+6, which is nearly two weeks earlier than my previous stitch removal, but that's fine by me! My doctor wants me to be free to go into labour on my own from week 37. 35+6 seems a bit early, but to be honest, i just want it out and to feel like a normal pregnant lady for a few weeks. Last time my waters broke a few days after my removal, so hoping it happens that way too this time. Also, baby is fully engaged, which is great. I know it doesn't mean labour is imminent, but at least it means she's unlike to turn and be the wrong way round! All in all, a positive appointment. I really can't believe i'm 34 weeks, in the same way i'm sure all of you can't imagine getting to this point either. It really is quite surreal when it happens - i've spent the last 8 months in denial, and fully prepared for the worst. I still worry about having a loss, or a still birth, which i guess is why i'd rather have my baby a bit early then go over due (and then i really would worry more about those things...)

Oh, and i've had a text from Jimmy and all is okay. I'l leave it to her to update everyone fully herself, but just didn't want any one to be worrying about her ( I know we all do when someone we care about hasn't posted for a day or so!) Hope that's okay JJ!

Right - potatoes here i come!

KXX


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Gorgeous Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been in touch. Yesterday was really busy with clinics & then I moved rooms (again) & have had three visitors today!!

Liven - I thought you were further along, didn't realise Kate was next up - your turn soon though hon, the weeks are flashing by. Glad your rain dance is working, I took my eye off the ball & the sun shone today ...

Christiana - I find the pessaries aren't half as messy rectally. I shove em up in there & any residue comes out when I pass a bowel movement the next day - saves me worrying about wastage/cervix/infection etc. Just my preferred method. (Christ, if we do ever meet you'll know just so many intimate details about me - we'll virtually all whip our pants off & compare cervixes at this rate!!) it's not as messy as vaginally but then I guess with oral intake there is no mess!

Lovely Kate - OMG you must be so excited & so nervous, when I get out of this hell hole I will come & bring you treats too! I feel very confident things will go well for you now. How are your energy levels gorg? Tantalise me with what dishes you're concocting tonight (I write to the odour of hospital fare served promptly at 5.15) :-(

Violin you sound totes sorted & like you have everything under control, do please keep us posted. Great to have seen such a reassuring specialist. You are on it, girlfriend!

Xtina, I agree with the other ladies about yr cervical length, sounds ok at the moment. Are they going to scan you again? Let us know how you get on. 

Dear Lizzie, two mc in a row must've been so hard. But take heed hon. I have just turned 40 &, after 5 years trying & 4 failed cycles of IVF, had a natural conception late last year. (my pg complications aren't related to fertility). If I can have a viable pg at this age/stage surely someone as fertile as you, with 4 beauties under her chastity belt already, has a very good chance. It just takes a bit of time as we get older, eh? And it only takes one good egg ... Hang in there & have faith. And plenty of nookie - that's the key! xx

Helen you Total Trouper, how's this week panning out? I love that Oliver is protective of his sister. God I hope my pg works out, I want babies like yours & the others sooooo much .... You all have such gorgeous kids. 

No news from Olga or BF lately? Have I missed posts? Are they both ok?

My news:

Water has increased but not to a level that necessitates an amnio yet - at least not unless it rockets over the next day or two ... Will almost certainly have to have one next week (most likely when Matt & my family are watching my dad get his Knighthood @ Buck Palace knowing my luck) but for now my consultant is happy that we try & wait til next week ... He said I can have a day trip to the Palace but my pa has vetoed me going. It kind of makes sense. I am living in hospital, after all & it would be typical if my waters went in front of Her Madge. That'd make good press. 

My cervix is holding up under the extra weight at 18/19mm & FFN was neg (yay). Dr Kumar has said I can pop out for a few hours at the weekend if I'm stable (yay again!) so unless I bloat up & can't breathe (which is always a possibility), I shall go home & have salmon & eggs for brunch, sit in our garden, cuddle my cat (who I miss just soooooo much), watch the rugby with Matt & have a roast. (Please, please don't let levels stop me going home).. Please. 

I have been moved from my palatial 'emergency room' with double bed & away from the bustle of the ward, to a standard side room in the thick of things. It's still a private room (with bathroom) so I shouldn't complain, but it is bloody noisy with trolles & phones & people outside & there are about 5 newborns on the ward too (postnatal is full so they bump 'em onto our ward). Not as glam I'm afraid. 

I am hanging til Sunday, when I reach 26 weeks, then if I can get through a second amnioreduction unscathed, the 28-week goal could be in sight ... O my God the days just grind by. I am willing it to be early summer. 

Screw the Spring, I wish I could Quantam Leapfrog to mid-May & for everything to be okay ...

Am in ok spirits for now. I hope you all are too. 

With very much love to my favourite bunch of brave ladies. 

Jimmyjam xx


----------



## chistiana

Kate- hahaha i d be shared shitless to put anything up there too but it s these damn pessaries i have to insert! But i guess after what you and lizzie said i am a bit more relaxed now, last nigt i was sure my cervix shortened to nothing in just 2 days and all hell was about to break loose!!!yayayayaayyayaay for your up and coming stitch removal, double yayayayayayay for baby already being engaged, you are ticking your worries away one by one!!!xo

Jimmy- hun you just made me laugh sooooo much my hubby came in to see whether i finally started losing it!!!! Two things: i could just imagine all our faces after all these gruesome details we ve shared....priceless!!! And second...i m sorry for laughing about it and i know how much you d like to go but seriously..just picture your waters breaking in front of your madge!! But seriously now, i think your dad did good to vetoe you going, play it safe hun, we re almost to the point of counting down!!!very glad you an fo another week without the amnio and that you can pop out for a while!i am giving them the finger (for greece) for transfering you again to a single room but i think you wont need to be there for too much longer!xo


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,
Glad you're all doing well, so great to hear everything's ticking along nicely...

Thanks for asking after me Lizzie and JJ- I'm not a trouper, I actually think I'm slightly unhinged at the mo lol! But, I'm ok, I did waver a little on wed after a day of looney kids, a really unhelpful comment from a boss "you're not eating properly at all, Helen, you need a proper lunch....(at lunch...."oh look your detention kids are here, you can sit with them in my room...") ...kind of makes the no lunch scenario obvious then eh?! Had parent's eve tonight and just got in. Fingers crossed for a happy Friday for us all.

JJ- sorry the fluid is rebuilding, and I second your Dad on the jailbreak, sorry. You really are amazing, despite the hard time you are having, you are incredibly upbeat and so very witty. The hospital hustle and bustle is upsetting, they put me next to newborns when I had my stitch put in...I got very used to sleeping with the tv on as my comfort. Even now, I feel so very reassured by the background noise of the tv, I grew afraid of sleeping in the dark just in case something happened...but then I suppose as a teenager I always used to sneak my Walkman up to bed and listen to it all night long. Must just be an oddball then?!

Violinnem- that's such wonderful, reassuring news. Sometimes a private consult makes all the difference. Thanks for asking, Bella arrived safe and full term over a year ago, I just keep up with the thread when I can. I didn't know I was down to 13mm when I was at school, although I knew my cl was short. I was setting up for my classes and I felt that everything was falling out. I had my scan on the 2nd day back at school and until that point I had no medical advice to officially sign me off school, and they were and still are so haphazard with their health and safety assessments of staff that I knew asking for help would get me nowhere. Then I had my scan and I was immediately signed off until Bella's birth. Take it easy, make sure that your school know you are being monitored for a high risk complication, and call in sick as much as you can get away with! Lol x


----------



## HelenGee

Wooooohooo Kate- 12 days til stitch removal yayyyyy! That's marvellous! Don't worry about the slightly early stitch removal, your cervix will hold now until bubs is truly ready to make an appearance. I had mine taken out at 35 and 2, we made it to 38 and 3, then a very fast labour followed! So happy for you x

Christiana- that's so sweet of you to say about Oliver. It is possible to have some stitching hanging from the actual cerclage, it's not the cerclage that's low as Lizzie said. It's normal and harmless and please don't worry x


----------



## chistiana

Thanks Helen and honestly you must be doing a truly amazing job for your los to be so close...you hear so many horror stories about siblings are just so jealous of each other! 
I know you cant but you should tell your boss to have HIS lunch with the detention kids for a change...stupid a#$$! Wishing you a more relaxing friday and a great weekend!


----------



## lizziedripping

:wohoo: Kate woohoo hun:wohoo: 12 days til stitch removal! All those weeks and months of fear and anxiety drawing to a close at last. It must feel strange but you must be hugely relieved. 36wks is early, but as you know, it could be a few weeks before lo puts in an appearance anyway. Well done you, absolutely delighted :hugs:

JJ - thanks so much for your vote of confidence chicken :flower: I am mindful of my increasing age, but don't worry too much about conception, just getting the little blighters to stick! Having just turned 39, I know time isn't on my side but I think there's at least another 2/3yrs baby making left in both of us yet hun ;)

So pleased you managed to 'dodge the raindrops' yesterday again. I know your levels have increased, but they certainly seem to be stable for now and not catapulting up to where they were originally. That's got to be a good sign sweetie. Your weekend plans sound wonderful btw - very therapeutic and will give you all a chance to recharge your batteries. Have a restful night :hugs:

Actually ladies, we haven't heard from Olga or Bf in a while - am going to look back and see exactly when...........bit worried come to think of it. Hope you two are ok xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Ok, so bf last made contact on Sunday, and Olga on Saturday. Ladies, I do hope all is ok? You do realise you're not permitted to have a life outside this thread, and must report in to us at least once a day lol. Just joking ;) 

Seriously tho, if you get a moment let us know all is well with you. Love to you both :hugs:


----------



## olga2424

Hi ladies,:wave::wave: so sorry for the silence as am still having trouble with my internet connection and making posts on my phone can be a bit of a challenge.
*Larockera* hun, massive congrats to you hun...cant wait to see pics of little Xanthe, you def must be in cloud :cloud9::cloud9: again well done you!

Jimmyjam hun, congs and brilliant news on your second lot of results:happydance::happydance:, a neg FFN test result and your Dad being knighted. I told you things were going to even get better hun and fingers crossed that the poly will eventually stabilizes. You've cracked me up re-waters breaking in front of the Madge:haha::haha: you are HILARIOUS!!

*Christiana* hun, sorry you having troubles with the progesterone pessaries.... My cons recommended I insert them via 'back door' after I had my stitch as its best to avoid the front door in case of introducing more infection and also they are less messy and dissolve better rectally.
*
Kate* - well done you!:thumbup::thumbup: How I wish I was in your shoes right now....stitch removal in 12 days time, WOW! I can only dream of that day.

Lizzie - How you doing hun and hope all is well with you....sending loads of baby dust your way hun.
*Violinnem* - welcome hun and CL of 2.9cm with no funneling is fab dear!
*Book.fish* - Hope all is well with you dear...21w and counting, soon you will be 22w :happydance::happydance:

Update from me: Am back in hospital (st. Heliers) again as my consultant was not happy that st. Thommies had discharged me just coz my FFN test had come back neg....She still feels I should be on hospital bed rest till am at least 30w (3w away phew!!) + the past 2 days I have been experiencing a lot of lower abdominal cramping and lower back ache....Also feels like I may have a urine infection as am experiencing burning and stinging sensation, constantly wanting to pee + the dip stick test i've just done is showing some protein in my urine.
Just as am starting to feel confident and now this...The good news is at least Ive made it to 27w and just praying for 3 more (which feels like a life time away!). Ive got another scan on Monday to check my cervix and really praying it stays the same.

Lizzie hun, I know you mentioned some where in your posts about IC not being a threat after 27-28w....Am still experiencing a lot of heaviness down below and worry my bubba is going to fall out when I get up to use the loo, am also experiencing painful kicks and so worried she's kicking her way out through the stitch...
Am so depressed at the mo, I used the call bell to ask for some paracetamol from the midwife and this horrible woman came in my room....she looked so angry that I had pressed call bell for assistance, she dint even give me the chance to finish speakin' as she was texting on her mobile phone whilst talking to me (HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE WOMAN!!) ....Am def going to complain tomorrow morning as that's totally un professional and un acceptable. I burst into tears when she left the room...The midwives during the day are so lovely and helpful but most of the night ones are plain horrible....wonder how they call them selves midwives. Sorry about the rant as I needed to take it of my chest! 
Anyhow hi to all the ladies Ive missed out and hope your all doing well.
Olga xx


----------



## olga2424

lizziedripping said:


> Ok, so bf last made contact on Sunday, and Olga on Saturday. Ladies, I do hope all is ok? You do realise you're not permitted to have a life outside this thread, and must report in to us at least once a day lol. Just joking ;)
> 
> Seriously tho, if you get a moment let us know all is well with you. Love to you both :hugs:

Lizzie hun, am so sorry for not updating sooner....Was still waiting to have our internet installed which was done today. I find it difficult to post on my phone as the internet can be quite slow...I am able to read but its a job posting on my blooming phone.
Now that am in hospital I should be able to participate more often as the WI-FI is very good.


----------



## chistiana

Olga- hey hun so glad to hear from you! Sorry you re back in hospital but with the pains you re having it seems your doc is playing it safe and being proactive. I know hospital sucks but you dont have too much to go hun, afyer we all have our babies we ll go fr not doing anything all day to long to running around like mad people all day long! You should definitely complain about that horrible women, they think their jobs are to sit on their ass and pretend to be helpful all night...well guess what...you actually HAVE to help not just pretend to! Give them grief babe, sometimes it s the only way to survive it!!sending you lots of hugs and i m sure everything is going just fine!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Olga and thanks for the update hun. Just relieved that you're 'ok'. I know it's not much fun being back in hospital, but it's probably for the best and is the only place you will get absolute rest. 

As for nasty midwives, I could write the book on those! They are either absolutely lovely, or pure evil lol. Sometimes the night staff are made up from auxiliary staff, not midwives and they are again a very mixed bag. Many of them are unhappy in their work, and this is reflected in the way they treat patients. It's not right or justified and you should definitely make a complaint. When you feel vulnerable and scared is when these inadequates really take advantage. Wish I was there, I'd be letting them know what I thought on your behalf darlin'. She shouldn't have been texting whilst a work for starters, totally unacceptable.

You are definitely past the IC danger point Olga. There is no risk of baby just coming out now, with or without the stitch. There is always a small risk of ptl as with any other pregnant lady, but this would be for seperate reasons unrelated to IC. I feel that had your cervix opened, and/or changed significantly you would have felt the effects by now and gone into labour. Every day that goes past now is very reassuring, especially since you have been experiencing lots of symptoms like this for weeks now with no ill effects.

I had constant aching and cramps in my back and lower abdomen, none of which meant anything sinister. Keep resting hun and feel very reassured by how far you've made it, and how well the stitch has worked. I am more optimistic than your Doctor, who I suspect might start to be more positive herself now she has seen you have gone further than she predicted xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Oh Olga sweets, you poor love. Meanie nasty hospital staff. I know how it feels to be completely powerless & dependent on them. What a cow. You must definitely complain. Hang in there sweetie, you are doing so well. 

I remember a couple of weeks ago O when you were praying you'd get to 27 weeks - and you are there already. I have every confidence you'll make 30 weeks - and quite possibly beyond. You've broken the back of this now & are on the Home Strait ... 27 & counting ...

I feel like a balloon today, the poly is defo returning with a vengeance & I am super uncomfortable. Just need to hang on for as long as I can before I submit to the next amnio. This condition is so hard b/c not only do I have the fear of losing the baby, the psychological headfuck of what's wrong & the nightmare discomfort & boredom of hospital , but it also has a profound impact on my physical wellbeing too & makes me feel breathless & panicky. 

Bugger. 

God I want a holiday. I just want to lie in the sun with its warmth on my face & swim in clear salty water. Real life, normal life, feels so far away from where I'm at now & sometimes I can't ever imagine feeling normal again ...

I hope you're all ok ladies. Bit worried about Bookfish, we haven't heard from her all week, which is unusual, and she is going through so much on her own in Dubai. BF you must let us know you're ok please!!!

Ok. Another day drifts by. Roll on Sunday with no dramas please - the prospect of 26 weeks & the opportunity to see my cat....

Take care all. 

Jj xx


----------



## chistiana

Jimmy i m sorry you re feeling so bad both physically and mentally hun, it must be exhausting for everything to be happening all at once. I realt hope if/when you do the ambio again the polyo will devide to bugger off and not increase again. I know what you mean about holidays...i ve actually half threatened dh that once lo is here we re going 1 week up on the mountains (during the period i wont be able to swim) and then 3 weeks to an island I will choose, do whatever I want and spoil me rotten!!!i havent had a proper summer holiday 2 years now, we re doing it MY WAY this summer (touch wood, i hope everything runs smoothly till then!!) ANyway, 26 tomorrow i bet you just i I didnt believe this number would ever come...well here it is, here's to 28 and then 30 despite all our worries and difficulties! Xo


----------



## chistiana

Ps: sorry for so many typoes , i m absolutely useless with writing on my phone!


----------



## kateqpr

Hello everyone, 

Olga - sorry to hear you're back inside. What a bugger eh? But i guess its better to feel you're being well monitored than not. And wow, 27 weeks is brilliant. I'm so sure you'll make it way beyond thirty weeks. That FFN result is still a great reassurance to you that you're so unlikely to go into labour in the next two weeks, so try and chill out in hospital and not worry. 

And don't worry about having protein in your urine. I have this EVERY week. It may be nothing, but at least if it is, a couple of days of antibiotics should leave you feeling much better. And if it's any consolation, i have lots of cramps and really bad back pains too. They may just be normal pregnancy pains, worsened by bloody bed rest!

Christiana - you have the right idea. Holidays are SO you're decision now. I keep on reminding Andy how tough the last few months have been, and how i'm due some kind of compensation! I would love a fancy holiday, but i suspect with two little ones, our options (and money) will be limited. So we're planning an easy peasy house swap with some friends of ours who live by the seaside in Devon. They have two children too, so practically, it's easy. No cots etc to lug about. But my, how i long for the holidays we had years ago - cocktails on sun loungers, staring at the turquoise sea, lazy lie ins...

Jimmy - Oh honey. You sound down. Try not to - its so likely you'll have a few hours at home this weekend, so just soak up the feeling of home and cuddle that cat! It is brilliant that you've not had the amnio again this week - you've already bought yourself an extra fortnight that you thought might never happen. And okay, so it looks like you may need another one next week, but that should leave you feeling so much better, and get you through to at least 28/29 weeks, which was unimaginable before. Remember when your consultant was suggesting a C section at 26 weeks? The indicators are so much more positive now, which starts to suggest you may just be one of the percentage of poly sufferers for which is just an unexplainable phenomena. 

I know how horrible it is to feel panicky - i suffer from panic attacks sometimes. Manage to control them now, but if i feel breathless, or claustraphobic, i have to really calm myself down and slow my breathing right down to stop the spiral of getting more and more panicky. Try and listen to music that you love, or yes, picture that beach you're dreaming off! Normal life is just around the corner, i promise. You're more than half way through the tunnel of the horrible second trimester period, when things seems so perilous. In fact you're in your final trimester (when the fun really starts!) is only 14 days a way. A doddle. In two weeks i promise some sort of weight will start to lift for you. I know you will still worry about certain elements of the unknown, but you will start to believe that you ARE having a baby - they can and will be born healthy and survive. The fear of losing everything will start to lift, and you will get a bit of a twinkle back in your eye. Not long now.....

Lizzie - i know - i can't believe stitch out in 11 days. I look back at old posts from around December / Jan, and i can see just how paralysed with fear i was. Such a horrible few months, which i know so many of you are going through now. But it does get better...

Having said that.....

I'm having a crap day today. I had very little sleep last night (Poppy is sick, i'm an insomniac at the mo. The two do not a happy Kate make!), and have been feeling so grumpy and fed up today. I'm starting to really worry and feel anxious about the future. Do you mind if you list my worries? I hate to harp on about these things, when you're all so stuck in those scary weeks of pregnancy, but i just need to vent a little i think, so keep myself sane!

Okay, so my knickers are wet ALL the time. It doesn't seem to be amniotic fluid - as in if i lie down for a while, nothing gushes out. But i just feel damp all the time. I wondering whether i'm just getting all horrible and sweaty down there as i'm getting chubbier and chubbier. My thighs are enormous right now, so God knows how my lady bits get any breathing space! Not sure whether to ring the midwife, but i kind of know what they'll say to do. 
Also worried how i'll cope with the labour. I've just watched another episode of One Born Every Minute, and you know what scares me the most? Throwing up in labour. I'm so frightened of being sick, it's silly. I didn't in my last labour, but the fear i will this time is starting to come back again. Plus the pain side, obviously.... I guess it's normal at this stage to start focusing on the labour. I'd sort of ignored it for the whole of my pregnancy as i was too scared to think that far ahead!

Finally, really starting to worry about how i'm going to cope with Poppy and a newborn. I'm awful on no sleep - a really grumpy mare. I just hate the thought that i'll be no fun to live with for everyone for those first six months or so, and that Poppy and Andy will bare the brunt. I just feel its all down to me to make it work (even though Andy is a massive support, and so hands on with Pops). 

Anyway - end of rant. Just feeling a bit bogged down with lots of little things at the moment, and have sciatica too. My back and leg hurts like buggery every time i walk. Boo hoo hoo (i feel so silly saying these things when you lovely ladies are in the midst of much more serious worries. Sorry)

Right - bed for me. Way past this grumpy lady's bed time

XXX


----------



## JimmyJam

Hey Kate,

Sorry you're feeling so glum & I'm sure part of it - as well as being anxious about labour & how you'll cope with two kids - is also a delayed reaction to the trauma you've been through over the last couple of months. I think, as women, we expect so much of ourselves & always feel it's up to us to make everything work. Don't underestimate that as the anxiety & fear of losing your baby subsides it's going to leave an aftermath. You are incredibly brave & strong but you're not superwoman. None of us are. It has to be natural to have a reaction to all the stress & trauma. Go easy on yourself - you're pg, looking after a toddler & emotionally & physically exhausted. Kate, you're amazing. Don't forget that. 

I can't comment on the wet knickers other than to say that I have had 'residual pee' issues which have left my knickers wet too. But if you're anxious, don't hesitate. Don't give a crap if they think you're a pain or neurotic - get 'em to check it, if only for peace of mind. It's too important ... 

Think your holiday in Devon sounds gorgeous. I can only just dream of that right now. All my pals have gone to a massive house on the Isle of Wight for one of my best mates' 40th birthdays. Eleven couples & 20 kids. Missing out again :-( but whatever the outcome my time will come ... The sun will shine again. 

Chrissy thank you for your lovely message. One way or another we will all get the holiday we deserve once this is all over. I went outside the hospital for the first time in 2 weeks today & sat in the pale Spring sunshine for 5 minutes, listening to the birdsong. Simple pleasures are so great right now ...

Hope everyone else is having a good w/end. Still no news from BF. O I do hope she's ok. 

Big love to you all xxx


----------



## liven1980

Hi ladies,

Jj: Oh how I recognize the wish of a normal life! And exactly the moments you describe with the warm sun in the face, and not to mention the day we can swim in the sea again! Its been so long! After we lost Jacob we went to Greece to get away for a bit, but i couldnt swim because I was afraid of infection after birth and two operations (they didnt manage to get the placenta out the first time). So I am really longing for exactly a nice swim in clear salty water...and I will think of you when the day finally comes! 
I am happy that the last amnioreduction lasted this long, as I remember you were afraid you had todo it again just a couple of days after the procedure last time. But it has lasted about two-three weeks now? And if you now have to do it again and it last three more weeks (or longer) you will be even further in your pregnancy! 
I cant understand how draining it must be for you worrying about if there is something wrong with the baby. Even though I dont have the additional complicatios you have, I am thinking about these issues to. We just have to have faith, and think about the fact that ultrasound and tests have been fine.

Kate: so happy for you, almost just a week away from getting the stich removed!
I have some questions for you, have you been on strict bedrest? in such case, when did you start moving around? 
I hope you have a better day today. The wet knickers should be soaked, not just humid if you are worried about leacking AF. Thats what my doc told me. my underwear is humid/wet all the time, but not soaked..
You will do great when baby arrives, but of course you worry. I feel like we get new worries all the time, all depending where we are in the pregnancy.. I am starting to worry about still birth, the baby being sick and so on now, but a couple of weeks ago it was all about PTL. (not that i dont worry abou PTL now, its just more in the background of new worries). now that you are so close to baby number two, of course youre new thoughts are about how to manage two kids and so on, but you will- all ladies here know that you will!!!:hugs:

So when we are talking about worries...I had two strings of bright red in my discharge today... I try to not panic about it since all discharge after that have been totally fine, no blood, clear and like it usually is. But then I am scared the stcht maybe are holding back blood from the uterus...If you understand what I mean..that something is wrong, and if I didt have the sticht there would have been a lot more blood coming, but now its held back by the sticht? Do you have any calming words for me? my OH says it was to little to get worried about and that its the thread irritating my cervix so that some stains of blood will come..,but I do no not manage to relax...The baby is active, and i do not have any pain..,

Olga: I am glad you are 'ok' and It sounds like docs are watching you closely. 27 week is good and ffn test showing negative, means you the baby will stay in longer! Yay:)

lots of love, liv


----------



## liven1980

I was also wondering about something else...what is the worst "position" for the cervix? is it walking, standing or sitting? I think I read some kind of 'order', but do not remember what came first and last...


----------



## liven1980

Yes, I am thinking about BF to. Everyday. Oh, i hope she and her babies are well. I wanted to tell her that there is a documentary on high risk pregnancies from a norweian hospital every wednesday going now. This wed it was about an early birth of twins because they shared the amniotic sac (instead of having one each) and they arrived in week 29. They were in NICU of course, and there was a lot of stress and worries for the parents...but everything went very well! We met them one year later as well, and they where so fine:happydance:


----------



## chistiana

Kate- hey hun, so sorry you ve been having a down time... I totally agree with jimmy saying that now you re much closer all the anxieties you would have normally had before i coming on. You know, we stand up and be tough for our babies but once we can relax everything kind of hits us in the face. I m sure you ll do fine with 2 kids, it s only normal to feel stressed but remember you ve already done it once so you already know a lot more than you did eith poppy. Plus i can undertand being grumpy especially with sleep deprivation, i m the same too, but remember this time is going to be different and at the end of the day even if you re grumpy your family gets you. I hope you re alreayd feeling better hun, just put everything into perspective if you can...you ve done it perfectly once you ll do t perfectly again.

Jimmy- your time out sounds relaxing babe, good for you! Just picture that probably pretty soon you ll be enjoying more and more time at home! I m actually pretty sure your docs are going to relax once you hit 30 weeks so that s not so far away ay? Anyway hope you rr doing good hun!

Liven- although i m not 100% about it i doubt the stitch can hold liquids in so i doubt it would stip blood from coming out. I would call my doc though hun just to put your mind to rest.

BF- girl, we re all worried, where are you?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, how is everyone? 

Kate, your 'wet' feeling is probably your body gearing up for labour. It could be days or weeks, there really is no way of knowing. I have a feeling though that things won't drag on for you once the stitch is out. Hope you're ok, and feeling a bit more positive? We all have the 'oh no, another newborn - how will I cope' moments, especially when you have just got some semblance of a life back after the last baby. It's normal, takes a while to adjust but oddly falls into place when lo arrives. 

Somehow having suffered a traumatic pregnancy only serves to make the feeling more intense because you aren't 'allowed' to express it openly like every other expectant Mum. You are supposed to be so grateful to have got safely to term that all these normal fears and anxieties are supposed not to exist for us. Of course they do, and probably more so. The shock of the previous few months leaves you so drained you fel even less able to cope with what lies ahead. 

Trust me tho Hun, you're gonna be fine and your new baby will fit right in. I am awful when sleep deprived, and spend much of the first few months grumping and snapping my way through. Everyone adapts, and politely overlooks my mood - it is after all only temporary and our family is strong enough to take it.................I hope lol. You might even be surprised by how easy it all is second time around. :hugs:

JJ - you and the poly holding up ok? 

Christiana, you still ok sweet?

Bf darlin, so so worried now :( Thoughts are with you every day my love :hugs:

Liven, Olga, MA, Helen and everyone else, past and present - hope you're all doing fine :) xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Everyone,

Hope you're all doing ok. O Lizzie, I am worried about BF too. I think about her a lot & just hope she's ok. It's been ages since we heard anything. BF if you're lurking just let us know you're alright.

I'm alright. Gigantic now & defo gearing up for another amnioreduction this week. I went home for a few hours on Sunday, whih was lovely, but I cried all the way back to the hospital. I am so sick of this now, I just want to go home for good. The amnio is such a horrid procedure, I'm dreading it. :-(

Other than that no news. Worried the weight of extra luid will be impacting on cervix but guess I'll find out in Clinic tmrw. 

Have started watching Downtown Abbey. Haven't seen it before & have whole back catalogue. That should keep me happy ...

Keen to hear all yr news ladies, check in soon 

Lots of Love,

JJ xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JJ - I just looked back at BFs last post, and she talk about cervix pinching and gas pains - all of which had taken her to checked out at A&E that day. I do hope it wasn't anything sinister for her - I had similar aches and pains with the twins, but it never amounted to anything. I almost daren't even say the words out loud, but I do hope I'm wrong for even thinking it :( Not sure what to think, but I'm feeling more concerned by the day. 

Glad you checked in Hun, all has gone mysteriously quiet here, I felt like I was wandering through a ghost town earlier. Now even wondering if Kate might have gone into labour - particularly because lo was engaged and she had the excessive discharge - again Kate, hope you're ok.

I'll have fingers crossed for you tomorrow JJ. Is your poly feeling as uncomfortable as it did originally? Take into account that lo is also bigger now, so will add to the feeling of bloating. At nearly 27wks(?) you really do begin to feel big and the expansion is fairly rapid. Sending love and hugs for tomorrow, and hoping the experience isn't too bad :hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Hey everyone!!

Lizzie - i'm still here. No sign of baby, but stitch out in less than a week so operation escape will start in earnest next week. Last time, i had reflexology and sex in the same day - waters broke that night. Probably a fluke, but may give that formula another try if i can be bothered to coerce my mass body into sexy mode. So unlikely! I have been getting lots of period type cramps and bad lower back pain, which is where i felt contractions last time, but i suspect it's all wishful thinking on mine part that it might mean something. 

Oh, and thanks for your words on dealing with a new born and other sibling. I know you're right, it will all be okay. Horribly tiring for the first three months or so, but then things get into a rhythm and hopefully the sleep deprivation will begin to ease slightly. I guess i've forgotten in all this, that i will also be in love and obsessed with the new baby. I think i've just been worrying about the down sides, and forgetting all the wonderful squidgy warm feelings you have too. And i'm already grumpy through lack of sleep now, so not such a big shock to the system this time!

JJ - i was thinking of you on Sunday! Spent the day in my parents garden in Chiswick making petal perfume with Poppy (it stinks...) and hoped you were feeling the same warm sun on your skin. So lovely. You cant help but have glimmers of hope when Spring sun starts to shine. 

It so amazing that you've made it this far without another amnio, so obviously it works well on your body. Is it three weeks now? Brilliant. If you can just get through one procedure ( I know it's horrible, but at least this time you know what to expect), then hopefully that would take you up to the 30 week mark, which is just unimaginably fantastic. Are they still talking about giving you a c section early? I know they mentioned 26 week before, but i'm guessing the goal posts are constantly moving. You're nearly at 28 weeks, and i promise you will start to feel better. 

Also, i was starting to feel very uncomfortable at 27 weeks, strong kicks, big belly, aching back etc. I feel for you, with the extra poly weight to carry. But try not to panic if you do feel massive - unfortunately, as Lizzie says, you're getting to the bloody uncomfortable stage now anyway. Just try and relax into it. I'm awful for feeling slightly panicky and trapped by how uncomfortable i feel. Unable to reach the floor, see my girl bits, put on shoes or knickers unassisted....my floor is awash with things i can't be bothered to try and pick up anymore!

Christiana - i hope you're okay honey! Nearly 28 weeks!

Liv - hoping any bits of red discharge are now gone. These things tend to settle themselves, even though we worry so much at the time. 

Bookfish - am thinking of you and hoping you're okay and just lost your internet connection, or something silly like that. You've not logged on since the 4th, so hoping that's the reason why xxx

Hope everyone else is okay. I am off now to plough my way through my latest creation - blueberry & almond tart. Piglet!!!

XXX


----------



## chistiana

Hello everyone! I was typing answers over and over again yesterday like a good old addict and everytime they would just nOt upload!it was sooooo annoying i finally gave up at midnight!!

*Jimmy*- well i know it s no consolation but at least it lasted 3 weeks (the amnioreduction) so even of you have to have another one this week you ll be at least 30w next time (if not more) so that s really good. Glad you had some time off and as i said before hopefully you ll be able to spend more and more time at home really soon!!

*Lizzie*- i m ok hun, how are you doing? Can i ask you an irrelevant (and the a relevant!) question?...did you do cloth diapering with your babies? I am considerating it but i m very scared to try it! 

*Kate*-ok i have to comment, it seems that everytime you re off to make some delicious treat....i want in on some of that!!!!and...you had sex one night before birth....MY HERO!!!

Question now re this pg: i was on the coutch yesterday and my lo was playing next to me...he accidentally kicked me really hard on my bump and even though i be felt my baby move since then i have this bruised kind of pain all over. Could something be wrong? I called the doc and he said to monitor contractions, leaking fluid and bleeding but i ve only had one painful contraction since, nothing else. Should i be more worried? Had it even happened to any of you ladies??

Hope EVERYONE is still doing ok, thinking of everyone!


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Ladies,

In brief. It is sooo hard to get any internet connection in my new room :-( bah. 

Kate & Chris glad you're both ok. Christiana you keep an eye on that bump. Thanks for yr words Lizzie. Just as uncomfortable as last time but lower down ...

I am almost certain will have amnio today. So uncomfortable couldn't sleep. And all my family are at the Palace :-(

Have a good day all. 

Jj xxx
Will check in later.


----------



## LaRockera

Hey everyone. :flower:

I'm sorry not to have logged onto here for ages, it's mainly because I've been K.O. after five days in the clinic, a six-hour journey from Athens and now a lovely case of what appears to be mastitis that had me running a high fever for almost two days. 

My c-section went fine- it was actually quite interesting being fiddled around like that :haha:. I was so concentrated on waiting to hear the baby's first cry that I didn't feel nervous for a minute. I'll start a parenting journal soon for whoever wants to know more about it.

In the meantime, let me introduce you to Xanthe-Eleni, born on the 3rd March 2012 :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:.

[IMG]https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff467/LaRayen/100_2349.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff467/LaRayen/100_2351.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff467/LaRayen/100_2362.jpg[/IMG]

I'd just like to say to all the ladies that are going through a hard time right now: it's so worth it, guys. It's worth every single moment of agony, every single moment of pain and uncertainty, so please, please, hang on. 

I'll soon be back and active on the thread.

Love, 

LR


----------



## chistiana

Jimmy-good luck today, just focus on the next milestone, we ll be there before you know it!!

Larockera- oooowwwwe she is goreous!!!seriously such a beautiful little bunddle of joy!!!well done again hun, you made us all very proud!!! Sorry about the mastitis i know those sharp pains really hurt but talk to your mw, mine gave me a number of things to do when i had mastitis with lo. Are you managing bf? For me it was impossible from one breast during that time so i only used the other for a while!! Again, huge congrats, cant wait to meet her someday!


----------



## chistiana

Girls, was BF's signature always on WTT? I m getting a little paranoid here...BF hope you re still ok, pls pls pls come in and update


----------



## kateqpr

Jimmy - please don't be sad. I know today is tough, because of the probably amnio, plus knowing your family are all out together celebrating a milestone - but just get through today and you will feel better. In 24 hours you will have been through the amnio and out the other side. Hopefully then, once you feel the procedure has been a success (which it will), you can focus on the fact that you probably won't need another one for yonks, by which point you will be in your third trimester, and things will be looking and feeling so much more positive. You're doing brilliantly - and its no doubt you feel emotional, stuck in a room for the last few weeks. But you are getting there, slowly but surely. If you want another visit next week just shout. 

Larockera - she is so so beautiful! And looks exactly like you - a little beauty. Breastfeeding is so so tough, especially in those first few weeks. But persevere if you can and soon you'll feel like a true earth mother! Mastitis is awful, but hopefully the doctors have given you something to help clear it up quickly. I hope your family are looking after you well too. Feet up, baby in lap, cake in hand....and relax....

Christiana - hello lovely. I've checked BF profile and she hasn't logged on since the 4th, so she's not changed her signature. I've also checked her own blog, but nothing on that either. It is worrying. Hopefully there's an entirely innocent explanation, but in the meantime i shall just send her love and prayers. 

XX


----------



## lizziedripping

LR - thanks so much for posting, you have been in my thoughts a lot recently. Your 
little girl is beautiful, you must be so proud! Hope you are 'finding your feet' Hun, new motherhood is challenging at times ;) Look forward to having you back here, but make sure to take care of yourself and lo first - we can wait :hugs:

Christiana - your baby is very well protected inside, and it is unlikely he/she was harmed by the kick. The bruised feeling is probably coincidental, but if it still hasn't eased by the end of the week then it never hurts to get checked.

I didn't use cloth nappies btw - considered it, but with twins I was just too busy to add to my work load lol ;) There are some excellent washing units and packs of cloth nappies available now, and even companies who collect and wash for you if you've got lots of disposable income that is ;). 

As for bf's status, I honestly can't remember what it said. I too am deeply worried about her and fearing the worst :( I look back now and wonder if the pains she suddenly developed might have turned into something more - I hope I'm wrong :( We love you Bf and hope you are still ok :hugs:

JJ - good luck today honey, as always you're in our thoughts xxx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks lizzie, my bump feels much better today and my girl is kicking moving normally so i think i can relax now. Ooww definitely no spare cash here, i ll stick to normal diapers then- my dh reminded me of ds diapers while he was bf...eeekkk!!!

Kate- i couldnt figure out if she d changed her signature so thanks for that small bit of reasurance. I m really praying she s ok.


----------



## olga2424

Hi Ladies, hope your all well and am so sorry but ive been finding it hard to make any posts on B&B in the past few days.

Am lying here in my hospital bed paralyzed with fear as the pains / cramps, lower back ache seemed to have increased in the last few days. Ive also had really bad braxton hicks that where quite frightening and am convinced i may be leaking AF all of a sudden, ive got some watery discharge that Appeared from no where, Ive also got this sensation of wanting to pee constantly ....Will be 28w this friday but dont know if i will make it to my biggest milestone of 30w:cry::cry: 
Lizzie hun, just wanted to ask you a quick question hun, can you start to leak AF before you loose your mucus plug? At what or how many weeks do you have to be before they can put you on a monitor to check if your having contraction (CTG) or what ever they call it....
Jeez! am so bloody scared, got a scan this pm and hopefully it will shed some light. Will back to do some personals as Ive just got visitors come to see me right now!


----------



## chistiana

Olga hun i m so sorry it s been so tough for you the last few days...i m not sure we re talking about the same thing but about 3 weeks ago (so must have been 23-24w) i felt constant contractions so i went to the hospital and they hooked me up for an hour to check. So if indeed this is the same thing then i bet they can check for contractions for you too. The watery discharge i ve read so many times about in other post on this thread, it seems all of us go through it at one point of our pg or another. Cant they do a simple swab test to see if it s af or urine/normal discharge? Will be waiting around for your update, and keeping my fxed you make it to 30w!xo


----------



## olga2424

chistiana said:


> Olga hun i m so sorry it s been so tough for you the last few days...i m not sure we re talking about the same thing but about 3 weeks ago (so must have been 23-24w) i felt constant contractions so i went to the hospital and they hooked me up for an hour to check. So if indeed this is the same thing then i bet they can check for contractions for you too. The watery discharge i ve read so many times about in other post on this thread, it seems all of us go through it at one point of our pg or another. Cant they do a simple swab test to see if it s af or urine/normal discharge? Will be waiting around for your update, and keeping my fxed you make it to 30w!xo

*
Christiana* hun - Thanks for the reassurance dear am feeling much better after having my scan this evening. Scan went well and my waters are still intact (thank GOD!). Again there are no major changes to my cervix, still funneled and measuring 20mm, also looks like this will be my last cervical scan :growlmad::growlmad:
Baby's growth is good and she now weighs 1144g...Am still experiencing the "Braxton hicks" which are very frightening but ive been reassured that they have no effect on my cervix....Still don't know why am experiencing the lower back ache and cramping (Damn!)
*
Lizzie *our God send angel, hope all is well with you hun..... 

*Kateqpr * - not long to go :happydance::happydance: so excited for you dear (yikes!)

*Larokera* - congratulations dear and thanks for updating us....Xanthe is absolutely beautiful will def be stalking your parenting jounal:thumbup:

Jimmyjam sweets - Good luck with the amnio hun, I know its horrible but you've been fantastic and done so well to get this far, soon before you know it you will be 30w sweets.

*Liven 1980* hun - hope your well and the bleeding has eased off...
*
Book.fish* - hoping everything is ok with you dear, we miss you and thinking of you! 

Ladies, one question I forgot to ask....at how many weeks did you stop having your cervix checked as am worried they wont be checking mine anymore (will probably drive my self mad!) 

Shout out to all the ladies Ive missed out, *Helengee*, *Violinnem*
Hope your all well..
xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Olga Hun :hugs:

You can lose amniotic fluid with or without the loss of the mucus plug. The plug only really comes away once your cervix has begun to significantly dilate. The amniotic membrane can rupture regardless and the fluid leak out through a closed cervix. It is more typical tho for waters to 'go' as a part of the labour process, and when the cervix has begun to change. 

The watery discharge you have, combined with the feeling of needing to pee mean that you are probably leaking urine not amniotic fluid. It's very normal in pregnancy as the baby gets bigger and puts more pressure on your bladder. 

Your constant bh are not strong or regular enough to be causing changes to your cervix, so please try not to worry about them honey. I remember how frightening they were, and I had them from weeks 20 to 34 - they never changed my cervix tho. 

They can be picked up on a contraction monitor, but that doesn't mean they are serious or significant, and getting monitored only serves to frighten you further. I refused monitoring when it was offered at 24wks -I figured that as long as my cervix hadn't changed it served no purpose other than to make me more anxious. 

What you're experiencing is exactly what I had Olga. I know that no two women and their pregnancies are the same, but please feel reassured by the fact that I got to 38wks with a funneled cervix, stitch and two massive babies on board :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Olga- Lizzie has just said it all! BH are very common, i remember having them with ds constantly only i was blissfully unaware of what they were, i thought it was just the baby not fitting in there because of limited space!!! Plus yyyyayayyya for your good news, waters intact, cervix still holding up just fine...hello 30weeks!!!You re on bed rest right? i guess that's where the back pain comes in, my back (lower, upper, you name it) is just killing me at the moment...i get up to go to the loo and it s just shooting pains everywhere but especially dont my butt lol!!!


----------



## LaRockera

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you, all of you, for your lovely words. 

As it turned out, it's not really mastitis. It was a nasty case of UTI (a real one this time) caused by the damn catheter I had to wear for 24 hours post-cesarean. :growlmad: I'm now on safe-for-BF antibiotics but also wear a surgical mask when I BF as my throat feels tingly every now and again - add the six-hour drive from Athens up here, I'm K.O. and finally want to enjoy my baby! :sad2:

But hey, she's here and that's all that matters!:thumbup:

Back to you, guys:

Olga- like, Lizzie said, if you feel the need to urinate often and have watery discharge, it's probably urine, hon. Have you tried to smell it? Also, is it constant? It it like urine, like water, or just watery discharge. I had TONS of it throughout my pregnancy, and was paranoid about leaking it throughout the whole time. You can get litmus Ph tests from ebay or something and slide them across your vulva (although they can't tell the difference between AF and urine unfortunately, just between discharge and AF). And then there are also the vision pads but they are massively expensive. Put a pad on and stay like that for a couple of hours. If you don't soak then it's probably not AF, although you can always call your doctor to get checked out? Anyway, well done for reaching 27 weeks, your stats are brilliant at this stage, hon. I found that time flew by after this HUGE milestone. You'll be there in no time, I promise.

Jimmy and Kate-you guys met! I'm jealous, I want some, too! Next time I'm in London I'm giving you both a shout. You'll both have babies by then so we can arrange a baby-meeting thing! And perhaps some of the other ladies can attend, too?:happydance: Kate, you're reaching the finishing line, WOO-HOO!:happydance: And Jimmy, it's such a relief to find you here every time I log in. Hang on just a couple of more weeks hon, then your stats are brilliant (and I bet you'll be reaching beyond them!).

Also, welcome to the new ladies of the thread.:flower:

I'll try to log on more often from now on.

Love,

LR


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Lrockera she is beautiful!!!!!! 

I havent been online in so long. I hope everyone is doing well. Hello and best wishes to all the new ladies....the journey is scary but the outcome is so worth it. Im ready to do it again lol well not just yet.


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I'm a bit crap at the moment, internet is sooooo patchy I've been trying to reply all day. Thanks for all your support - I had the amnioreduction yesterday, they took another couple of litres off (!) & though I'm tender today I feel better & just hope my waters don't go in the next 24 hours ... Cervix is holding up well at 20mm & if I can get to Sunday will be 27 weeks - eh Christiana? Whoop! Whoop! Just found out friends of ours who have IVF triplets gave birth @ 27 weeks & they're all healthy toddlers now ... Magic can happen. 

LaRock, Xanthe is just as gorgeous as I imagined she would be & we shall defo hook up next time you are in town. I will send everyone my email address when I get better reception, I'd love a get-together in London. Hope the UTI has cleared, you must just want to spend every minute with your little bundle ... Massive congratulations to you. 

Liven - has the streaky mucous stopped hon? You are so very close to the safety zone, hang in there. I can't scroll back or I will lose my internet connection, but am rooting for you sweets. 

Olga - you poor love, I know how stressed you must feel but I have BH regularly too & cervix is doing ok. Have you been on progesterone? It can help calm contractions. Hon you are 28 weeks tmrw (?) - it is all now within your grasp. I know how intense hospital is - blimey, tell me about it - but you're doing just so well. Hang in there. 

Kate I'd love to see you again so we can catch up properly as the internet here is driving me nuts & I can't keep track of everyone's news :-( You free at all nxt week? Give me a shout if you are. Hope you're not too shattered gorg, stitch removal is soooo soon - and give wee Poppy a smacker for me. 

Lizzie, Helen, how are you Lovely Ladies, what news from Mummyhood & your worlds? I will read & try to reply but I have to find a better internet solution. I can get up & about a bit more so maybe I'll go in search of more coverage tmrw. 

My dad got his gong yesterday - while I was in surgery - & Her Madge wore a fetching shade of yellow. I have the photo to prove it & my dad brought his medal in to show me last night. It's really rather fetching too. Gutted to have missed the ceremony but v pleased for him. Will most likely have to have an amnio at least once, if not twice, again - but after 34 weeks they don't perform it any more just go on to deliver. That's a way off yet, I just want to get to 28 weeks for now. Don't take anything for granted ... Ten days & counting .... Please, Please, Please ...

How you feeling, Chrissy, all ok?

I am so so sad we haven't heard from BF. i don't want to be pessimistic but only fear the worst. Unless she's been admitted & doesn't have internet access which is a possibility. I am willing and hoping we'll hear from her soon :-( I only want all my friends on this thread to be healthy & well. Really, I feel very heavy hearted. Do get in touch BF, if you can.

Anyway. Tomoz will go in search lf superior internet connection - as I'm allowed a bit more mobility - Olga & Chrissy my back/arse/legs are killing me too, I think it's inactivity. Try a hot water bottle, I have one here at the hospie ...

Do hope everyone's doing ok. Tomorrow is another day. 

Love to you all. 

JJ xxx


----------



## chistiana

*Jimmy*, so happy that that amnioreduction went well and i m pretty confident your waters are staying right where they are...so next time will be at least 30 weeks...yabadadoooo!!!! Plus the extra mobility sounds really good...if the docs were really scared they would tell you to remain in bed 24/7 so yayayay for that too! OOOwwww and you must be so proud of your dad babe, he can show his grandchild the picture and years to come!!! 
I m ok (ish) nothing i can point my finger on, just that my bump has been hurting me on and off for the past couple of days and this really freaks me out! Plus the little lady goes from kicking my ass to not moving at all which is also very scary! My lo is also down with the flu (high temps, fluid in his ears, lots of coughing) and so is my mum so it's been difficult lately. Anyway, i ll try not to complain and just like you just pray for 28 weeks to be here soon! I ve told you i have a funny way of counting....now when i count down this pg i only count to 37 weeks!!So 10weeks and 3 more days to go!!!!
Wishing everyone a very good night!!xo


----------



## LaRockera

Truth-thank you wholeheartedly. You've been an inspiration to me, you should know. You, and all the other ladies that made the journey before me.

Jimmy-yes, I'd love love love to meet and have a baby boom!

And I too hope that bookfish is okay. I wholeheartedly hope and wish for the best.

x


----------



## kateqpr

Hey lovely cervical ladies!

Olga - sorry to hear you're so frightened but hopefully your recent scan should reassure you. Can your hospital maybe repeat the FFN test for you? That may put your mind at ease for the next few weeks too? I think i stopped having my cervix measured at around the 28/30 week mark, as at that point the cervix can start to shorten anyway in pregnancy, and as Lizzie has said before, i think the risk of your cervix opening due to IC is not really relevant at that point. I know it feels odd to not be monitored any more, and you just want more and more scans for reassurance, but try and trust that if the doctors are no longer worrying about it, then neither should you! And God, you're so close to 28 weeks now, just fantastic. It must be tough being stuck in hospital but you're need the end of your pregnancy bed rest tunnel now, and hopefully they'll feel confident about letting you home soon.

Larockera - hello my love. Good to hear it's not mastitis, but UTI? Eugghh. They can just make you feel awful. That, along with the challenge of breastfeeding must be no fun. Hopefully your medication is starting to make you feel better by now. How is Xanthe sleeping? Are you managing to get must rest yourself? You must feel exhausted, after the c section, the massive drive, and then the UTI, on top of being a new mum. Lots of feet up and rest please, missus!!

Christiana - sorry everyone's ill around you. Makes bed rest so much harder, and adds a bit more stress to your life which you don't need. But weirdly, when my OH was sick with a tummy bug for a week a couple of months back, and i had to start looking after myself and Poppy for a few days, at least it made the days goes faster! Not fun, but was a change, after spending months lying down watching everyone look after me. Hopefully you're not having to do to much for yourself though, and aren't being woken up too much by a sick LO. Hope they all get better soon, and your bump starts to feel better too!

Jimmy - so so glad your amnio is out of the way and you're feeling more comfy. Hopefully by the time you read this it will be 48 hours since the procedure and you'll be feeling positive about the whole thing. God you're so close now to making it to 28 weeks and beyond. I hope you're allowing yourself some glimmers so hope now that you are about to become a mum. Even just a teeny bit of daydreaming....Go on - treat yourself!
Would love to come and see you next week. Wednesday or Friday are probably best right now, but i'll text you next week to confirm what works for you too. Maybe a coffee on a bench outside if the sun is shining. Special treat!!!

I'm exhausted tonight. Done way too much today, and my body and hips are so achy. In fact i had a pregnancy massage yesterday and paid someone to rub my bum and hips only for an hour!!! Bed time, walking, moving, it's all so painful now. I'm so desperate for a warm bath to ease the pain. My consultant told me it was fine to have a bath, but in my last pregnancy i was told otherwise, so have avoided them. But am starting to wonder if i might have a sneaky one just before my stitch comes out on Tuesday. How long would an infection take to take hold of my stitch i wonder? Hhhmm, maybe i should just play it safe and wait until after Tuesday. Just so so want to wallow in warm water like a hippo...

Also starting to worry about the removal now. It did hurt last time, but i tried to deep breathe slowly through it and the pain was only for a couple of minutes. But yikes, it did hurt. I guess there's no point in worrying about it, because it is going to happen, and i want it out so badly now i just have to grin and bear it. Roll on Tuesday and 36 weeks! Wow, can't believe. I really can't. I've just not allowed myself to think of having an actual baby these last 9 months. IC is such a sad condition to have in a pregnancy - it takes all the joy and wonder out of those long months, and replace them with only fear. 

Right - night all. Keep cooking!

XXX

Oh, and saw that BF logged in today but no post. Bookfish - if you're there, please let us know how you are. We all miss you and are thinking about you, and just want to know you're alive so we can offer you the love and support you deserve xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats Larockera! :hi: there Truth! 

Love to everyone. :hug:


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all,

I'm worried about Bookfish too, although I know that b and b was down earlier this week when I tried to log in. Still want to hear from you tho bf.....

Jimmy- I hope all is calm after the amnio wotsit, time is ticking on isn't it? I know it's awful being in hospital, especially when the Internet connection is patchy, but we're all willing you along. 28 weeks is getting closer.....what a dream come true...., I think 30 plus weeks is within your reach.
The palace sounds so lovely, how amazing for your Dad.....just think how proud he must be of you too. I'm rambling, sorry, but just want you to know how amazing you are, even if you feel far from it at the moment. :hugs:

Olga- the scan news is fantastic! So very very happy for you too, hospital is tough, but the highlights like great news make it all more bearable.

La Rock- OMG! Xanthe is beautiful. How amazing! Sorry about the UTI, I had one after the catheter with Oliver, but it took them 2 weeks to pick it up with me living in a different health authority to my hosiptal, then my sample getting spilt in transit, by which point I was a wreck and couldn't walk. My husband took me to the docs and stood at the counter until I got some antibiotics to tide me over until the results came back. The poor receptionist was great and went and got my prescription from the pharmacy for me!

Kate- stitch removal will be so happy, you won't feel a thing as you'll be so glad to be where you are. I never risked a bath, it was my treat for after Bella's arrival. I went to Lush and bought one of every bath thing I liked! I still have a huge supply, it's my chill out thing. Maybe you could fill your hospital bag with some nice stinky shower stuff? 

Lizzie, JJ and all you other lovelies- thanks for asking. All's ok, Bella's quite poorly with a sickness bug, I think, waiting for the doctor to call back. I've called in sick today as I've been up all night with her and don't feel in a fit state to be doing battle with teenagers today. I never normally call in sick for me or my kids, but the school is so rigid and stifling, I don't think I can cope with it and no sleep. Funny how a more relaxed atmosphere would mean that I wouldn't have missed today, but I feel that being there and not feeling 100% would do me more harm than good. 
Anyway, the poor little miss is finally asleep, breaks my heart when they're ill.

Sending all you lovely, yummy mummies mother's day and mummy to be wishes for sunday. Who knows, maybe this time next year, we'll all be celebrating it together. I would just love to meet up with you all....it would be so lovely to thank you all in person for being amazing x:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Kate- hihihi another great image...a hippo in the bath tub!!!i was never told not to have baths but my ds hardly allows me time for a quick shower so i guess i ve never thought or craved it! But it sounds super relaxing! I would save it for after removal!!! Hmmmm now can someone tell me why some women tell me stitch removal didnt hurt and others say it did? Either way though hun it s gonna come out and pain or no pain you ll be over the moon! Wow 36!!!!!I want to be you!!! Thanks for your kind words, i wish i could take more care of lo but he s really cranky and want to be held constantly which is a big no no so things are only getting worse now. He woke up at 5 and came to our bed...i was so knackered i just went and slept in his little bed and let dh pamper us both!!

Helen- ooooowww really sorry about your lo, it s hard and really heart breaking when they cant even get up to mischief! Hope it clears up soon! Good on you for calling in sick, you d be a nerve wreck going to school with all this s#%t your boss is giving you and thinking of lo being ill at home.xo

Afm- my bump was soooo sooo sore last night i actually couldnt move one of my legs.honestly i was trying to put on my pants and i couldnt bend down or lift my leg..i was in tears and dh was out watching football.i eventually just sat there, pantless waiting for him to come back to help me. It was tragic. And i was soo angry...my doc wont give me the shots before 31-32 weeks and all i could think was that if i went into labor at that point my girl wont have as good chances.grrrrmmffff....anyway woke up today, still have a very heavy feeling especially when i m standing but at least i am not in agony.hopefully it wont get worse during the weekend and monday i go in for another swab, i can ask my doc to check everything for me then. Sorry about the rant, i think the nerves are kicking in now!

Hope everyone is having a very good day, with babies in and out safe and sound!


----------



## HelenGee

Sorry, think "amazing" is my word of the day lol x


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys. :flower:

*Christiana*-I hope you're feeling better already, hon. And I hope your DH is taking excellent care of himself to redeem himself. :haha:

*Kate *- You may remember that I walked in to have my stitch removed without realising that's what was going to happen, since it happened in my doctor's own clinic. I did think it was funny they didn't let DH with me that time, but it only dawned on me when he said 'be aware that it's going to be painful'. I was so (pleasantly) surprised that I completely discarded the content of his phrase (and the dry way it was pronounced). It hurt only for a couple of seconds, literally, and not a lot really. I was taken aback at how quickly it was over. My point is, it all depends on where the stitch is, who's taking it out and what they're doing. The bloody speculum in triage hurt a lot, a LOT more than my stitch removal. So don't think it is going to hurt necessarily, cause it may very well not do. 

*Helen *- I didn't discover the UTI until a week later either. I thought the pain while urinating stemmed from the stitches. Like you, I only called the doctor once I couldn't even walk, and I had two consecutive days of high fever. Bloody catheters! :growlmad:

Thank you everyone again for your congratulations. 

Bookfish, we're thinking of you, wherever you are.


----------



## HelenGee

The second story on here might give a glimmer of hope...

https://www.madeformums.com/blogs/its-amazing/10.html


----------



## nhood

Hi ladies,

I am joining this thread - thank you Lizzie

I will be undergoing a cerclage in a week and I am reading that after the procedure there is some discomfort. How long does this last? Can the discomfort make you go into labor? Is it better to stay overnight in the hospital for a watch and see than to go home?

I am getting more nervous as my day approaches!


----------



## chistiana

Hiya nhood and welcome to this thread!! Although i m no expert myself (lizzie and some of the other ladies on here are super knowledgable) i just wanted to share that i had some discomfort after the procedure for about a week (obviously some tingling/pinching sensations also continued after that but the bleeding/spotting and mild contractions were for about a week). I didnt stay overnight but if i had been given the choice i probably would have done it just for peace of mind, i stressed a lot after the procedure, especially with the contractions). I dont think these discomforts can cause you to go to labor but there is always the chance (even though not as often as we scare ourself it might be) that waters could break after the procedure, start labor or infections. But again i dont think these happen very often and i think the peace of mind you get from knowing you have a stitch holding up in there way outweights the risks. How far along are you now and when is your cerclage due?


----------



## LaRockera

Hello nhood, and welcome hon.:flower:

I've had some discomfort following the cerclage but it was nothing I couldn't bear, and after they gave me a painkiller, it only lasted for a couple of hours. So all in all, it's nothing to be afraid of. I had to stay overnight and my bleeding lasted for about a week, diminishing in amount day by day until it became blood-stained mucus. 

There's nothing to be afraid of, truly.

------------------------
Here's an update on my side. Xanthe got her first vomit today, and I got my first big scare. :/ My mum and DH keep saying babies do that all the time and it wasn't my fault but I was like, what if she were asleep? I feel awful. :cry:


----------



## chistiana

Oooo LR please dont be scared about baby vomit...ds had acid reflux and was always vomiting his milk...dont let her sleep on her tummy and make sure she always burps after a feeding. You could also elevate her matress/basket a bit, i had ds sleeping an an angle for over a year! I know it s horrifying in the first weeks, i d stay up watching him all night just to make sure he was breathing, but xanthe is going to be absolutely fine. Lots of hugs to both!


----------



## LaRockera

chistiana said:


> Oooo LR please dont be scared about baby vomit...ds had acid reflux and was always vomiting his milk...dont let her sleep on her tummy and make sure she always burps after a feeding. You could also elevate her matress/basket a bit, i had ds sleeping an an angle for over a year! I know it s horrifying in the first weeks, i d stay up watching him all night just to make sure he was breathing, but xanthe is going to be absolutely fine. Lots of hugs to both!

Thank you, sweetie. She burps _most _of the time, but not always. That's why, even though I find the tip a bit too Greek and bit old-fashioned, I still put her on her side to sleep after her feeds. I think she's overfed today. She's gaining weight beautifully but we still haven't established her feeding patterns fully. Usually in the morning she sleeps well between feeds, but in the evenings she may want to feed every half hour sometimes. I may have to consider introducing a pacifier to avoid overfeeding her. :/


----------



## chistiana

I found that nicolas was also cluster feeding later in the evening but you have to remember that babies feed according to what they need...feedings closer together give xanthe different nutrients/fat than feeding that are wider apart. And even though it might be too greek and too old fashioned, totally agree, that's what they did at the ward so i thought i d stick to that!!anyway, i m sure you and xanthe will settle down to a routine that fits you two best! Try not to worry too much hun, i m sure you re making a perfect mum!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey LR - I remember one of the twins vomiting so violently after a feed that it literally sprayed out of him like a scene from The Excorcist!!! I had never seen anything like it, and he was my fourth baby. 

As the lovely Christi said, it's normal and nothing to worry about. Burp her well after a feed and any extra milk will find its way safely out - even when she sleeps. My babies all had muslin cloths on their mattresses to catch the drops of vomit. I have always allowed my babies to sleep prone or propped with rolls of blankets on their sides. Evie was made to sleep this way in her incubator because it was deemed so much better for her breathing and lung growth. She was theoretically a more 'at risk'baby due to her prematurity, but they still advised it. Mine always sleep so much better like that too - they feel more secure. Bet your a brilliant Mum honey, you sound like you're doing a fab job x

Nhood - so glad you've joined us darlin', and I've just got your private message :hugs:

Having IC is scary enough, but couple that with a twin pregnancy and it just adds to the anxiety. The stitch itself is not a problem and doesn't leave much pain afterwards, certainly nothing that some mild painkillers won't take care of. For a few days you will be in discomfort and feel some tightenings and menstrual cramps. This is all normal, and probably made worse by the fact you are carrying two. I felt lots of pressure down below from very early on with the twins, and had constant, daily Brixton hicks contractions after the stitch went in at 12wks. It was scary, and difficult to distinguish from my daughters preterm labour, but it NEVER amounted to anything more than the typical aches and pains of a twin pregnancy.

The increased stretching and growth of two babies really does feel different to a singleton pregnancy, but it's not necessarily sinister. 

You likely went into labour last time after your cervix had begun to shorten and dilate - which it would have initially done without any symptoms. Only then did the dilation trigger ptl and prom. A stitch works brilliantly in strengthening and giving an overall tension to your cervix, preventing this initial shortening and the catastrophic catalogue of events which follow. 

You will feel fear and trepidation this time around hun, ( that is only natural given what you've just even through), and you must be prepared to feel a whole host of physical symptoms which are unnerving but please try to remain confident in the stitch and it's ability to get you safely to term. The only plus side of IC as a pregnancy complication is that it is purely a mechanical problem which in turn can be succesfully fixed with an elective stitch.

After the surgery you may feel groggy and run down and have some uterine irritability. This is normal because your cervix has been stimulated. They will give you medication to relax your uterus for the first 24hrs after which it will settle down by itself. I did feel more tightenings and pressure after stitch placement, and in fact u til I reached 30+ wks, but again this was probably in part due to there being two babies and me having the stitch in place. The risks of getting infection or triggering labour during stitch placement are extremely low especially if its done early and before any cervical changes have occurred.

You are doing absolutely the right thing in getting the stitch hun. Mine worked like a dream, and supported a huge weight. Please use this thread to get you through the coming weeks - I have been exactly where you are now and can offer tonnes of reassurance and support. I longed to be able to speak with other twin IC ladies who had succesfuilly made it to term when k was pregnant (I was so scared, and such women are very hard to come by :(), so please use me as a resource, I would really love to help if I can :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

:JJ, you ok after the reduction? Everything settled down and stayed quiet? Xxx

Helen hun, so sorry Bella is poorly :( There is nothing worse than a tummy bug - nothing makes Evie more ill and flattens her completely. Hope the little lamb gets better soon. There's one thing about stomach viruses, they hit hard and fast but at least disappear almost as quickly. She'll hopefully be over the worst by the morning :hugs:

Just as an aside girls - I apologise if ever you come across a weird typo or two in my posts. I'm now using an iPad most of the time - not only is typing harder and more littered with errors, but when it 'auto corrects' me, the results are often bloody hilarious! Sometimes I notice, but often I don't :blush: 

I'm tempted to leave them in on purpose one day just to give everyone a good laugh. Put it this way, If ever I've offered to 'goggle your assuages', or 'unploop your theists' hopefully all is now clearer and you don't just think 'Oh Jees, looks like Lizzie's lost her ambles, sorry marbles' :rofl:


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you so much, guys. She did it again this morning. Puked all over our bed sheets. :/ I called the doctor because it was two incidents within 14 hours and she said it's probably nothing, she's just overeating, and to try avoid her clusterfeeding for today unless she becomes really edgy about it. I honestly don't know what to do. On one hand, if she wants it, she wants it right? On the other hand, if she is overeating, I need to try and stop it, right? I'm all over the place right now.:wacko:


----------



## emma3076

Hi Everyone im Emma ive sadly had 3 losses, 3 baby boys one at 22wks. one at 19wks emergany stitch. and one at 19wks again had stitch but in at 12wks but only made it to 19wks, ive been to go see a professor in london and the is going to preform a adominal cerclage then when i do get pregnant he wants to do a second operation called a occlusion suture that closes the cervix to stop infection think it acts as a mucus plug. i go for my operation on the 30th march i really hope and pray this works as this will be our last chance. xx


----------



## kateqpr

Hello Emma, 

welcome aboard! So sorry to hear of your losses. This pregnancy must feel so stressful for you, but please try and remain hopeful. Is it Professor Shennan you're seeing? 

I'm sure the abdominal cerclage will work for you, especially if you're having it early. Do you know if it will mean you'll have to have bed rest too? I'm not an expert on them, as i've only had the more common place stitch, but i'm sure there will be other women on here you can help and give you more reassurance. 

LR - honey try not to worry about the vomiting. I know its upsetting, especially when you've been feeding them your hard made milk and it all comes back up again, but i'm pretty sure it's just normal baby vomiting. Maybe she's just guiping it too quickly, if your breasts's flow is quite fast? In my experience and with friends of mine, the vomiting has only become a problem if it happens every feed, as it could then be a sign of reflux, which is treatable but does mean you can have a very sicky baby. But Poppy was very similar to Xanthe, a good feeder, but once a day or so after a big feed, with puke it all up again. I used to try to feed her slowly, breaking every five minutes or so to wind and cuddle before the next drink. I'd also keep her upright for a while after feeding to help her digestion rather than lying her straight down - give the milk a chance to start digesting. 

You know, i think the feeding part of a new born is so hard. You're doing brilliantly, but don't underestimate how hard those early weeks are, so you're trying to get to know each other and how each other works, and what works best for you both. This, on top of tiredness, and the constant job of feeding every few hours, is tough. But in a week or so you'll have realised how far you've come and as the weight piles on your LO you realise that you are doing a brilliant job helping the grow. 

Hello NHood! Welcome to the thread!

JJ - how are you lovely. Due for day release again tomorrow? I hope things have settled nicely since the amnio. 

Bookfish - hello my love. I hope you're okay xxx

Christiana - hope you and yours are starting to recover from their sickness bugs. 

Bye all. It's a rainy day here in London so under a duvet watching Tinkerbell with Poppy. My back and hips hurt so much i've given up trying to walk :(

XXX


----------



## emma3076

Hi no im not pregnant at the moment there doing the adominal stuture first before pregnany on the 30th of march so only a couple of weeks to go, it is professor philip bennett that will be doing the operation. xx


----------



## kateqpr

Good luck then! Shall have fingers crossed for you and a future happy successful pregnancy xx


----------



## emma3076

thankyou. xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Girls. 

Just checking in briefly due to pants internet connection. If I'm stable tmrw morning I will go home for half a day & plan on doing a proper post then b/c I feel like I haven't responded to anyone's posts for aaages. 

Feeling ok after the amnio - a bit tender & bloody massive but then I've been up & about a bit for the first time in weeks & it feels weird. Just digging in & hanging in there to get to 28 weeks ... And counting ...

Nhood & Emma, welcome to the thread. Nhood, I concur with everything else the ladies have already said about the stitch. Good luck & keep us posted. This is the most fantastic, supportive place. 

Emma, I am under Prof Phillip Bennett @ Queen Charlotte's in Hammersmith. It's the best neonatal unit in the country where they send women with high risk pgs from over & you simply Couldn't be in better hands. He runs a research centre here & has a great rep. He & Andy Shennan at St Thomas' are the two best for performing the procedure in the country I've been told. I haven't had an ac just a normal stitch but if you're with him you will be ok. Good luck & let us know jow you get on. 

Ladies will post more tmrw when hopefully I can do it properly ...

Hope everyone's ok. 

Tons of love xxxxxx


----------



## emma3076

Thanks so much for the reply, i will keep you posted. xx:flower:


----------



## heychickie

LR, Jackson spits up multiple times per day. The volume isn't as much as it seems, think about if you spill a tablespoon of milk on the table, how much it spreads, and how wide it will look if you put a towel on it. As long as she is pooping and peeing, and her weight is increasing, I'm sure she's fine. I second the recommendation to keep Xanthe upright for a bit after eating, same as when we were pregnant, if we laid down right after eating we might be more prone to heartburn, well babies are more likely to spit up if they are laid down right after eating.


----------



## chistiana

*Emma*-welcome to the thread! I am so very sorry for your losses, you re a hero for doing everything you can to get your rainbow baby. I only have a normal stitch in and dont know much about the abdominal one but it seems your doc is being super proactive this time round. Hopefully you ll be pg soon and with or without bed rest you ll get to hold your rainbow at the end of the journey. Good luck with the procedure on the 30th and for anything you might need we re all here to talk and support each other.

*LR*- how is little xanthe today hun? Nic had acid reflux and he would throw up after every feeding. Eventhough i dont think it is dangerous it does make for an extremely fussy baby. I really hope its nothing of that sort and that xanthe is just over enjoying mummy s milk! I guess i cant offer any more advice on what the othe other ladies have written but if it continues or increases you might want to talk to your doc about the posibility of acid reflux. xo

*Kate*- thanks hun, lo is better today but i ve been going down down down plus my stupid heartburn has retuned with a vengence. The only good thing is that because i m coughing a lot bubs is kicking a lot lol!! Anyway, hope you re enjoying your evening with poppy and you re not too sore tomorrow!

*Jimmy*- yayayayaya for tomorrow s freedom!! It all sounds it s going fine, amnio now out of the way and still able to get some time off at home! Enjoy your sunday babe, 28weeks yayayayayayayyayayayayya!!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys, thank you so much for caring and all the advice.

Well, she hasn't puked since this morning, we seem to be on schedule, although she has only pooed twice so far, and I'd like to see at least a couple of more dirty nappies to be content. :/ I called the pediatrician and she advised for a pacifier during clusterfeeding time. Xanthe took it, although I'm not sure I like the idea of it at this stage. I'll let her have it today and perhaps go back to our usual routine tomorrow. 

If I didn't worry that much about her vomiting while I'm not there I wouldn't have introduced the pacifier at all.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Emma and welcome sweetie :) I'm so sorry for your losses, that is really tough hun. I am so relieved they're agreeing to a TAC for you, it is obviously necessary and should work well for you. They are pretty much 'fail safe' in women for whom all other options have failed. You might even manage the pregnancy without bed rest too. Good luck Xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi LR - one of main problems with bf is that lo quickly learns to use it for comfort as well as nutrition and comfort suckles much of the time, hence the over feeding and vomiting. A pacifier at this stage shouldn't be a problem now she is well established on the breast, and will help to get her into a routine and reduce her demands for suckling.

Alternatively you could try stretching her between feeds if you know she has a had a good 30min feed and is satisfied (30/40 mins is more than enough on the breast for a feed at this age). She can go at least 2hrs between good feeds and really needs to sleep soundly anyway for those 'mini stretches' throughout the day, without coming to rely on the breast to settle herself. Bf is a definite 'art' hun which takes practice and time - perservere, and soon you'll recognise the tired cry for what it is and resist offering the boob when in fact she needs to sleep not feed. 

Don't be afraid to give the pacifier a trial - they aren't forever, and they really do help to get baby into a good routine of sleeping and feeding which in the long run is beneficial for you both. Without it you can still encourage her to stretch between feeds - the more sleep she has the less she'll cry for a comfort suck. PM if you need any more help hun xxx

PS - just editing this post because reading it back it might come across as bossy and condescending. I was typing it whilst trying to fend off a curious toddler, ad the other kids all demanding my time in the background. I just blurted out all the things I wanted to say as quickly as possible, but it hasn't come across well as a result. Sorry hun, not intended. Was desperate to help but didn't have the time to put it together in the best way possible.


----------



## LaRockera

Thanks, *Lizzie*. :flower:

She usually feeds for around 20 minutes at this stage, and then sleeps for at least three hours. That happens during the day. Clusterfeeding issues start at around six, six thirty. Today she fed, fed again, and then I gave her a pacifier and she slept for about a couple of hours, and now I've fed her again, and she's asleep in her carrycot. I'm waiting to see if we'll have a second row of clusterfeeding at around 12ish, it does happen frequently. Then she usually wakes up around 3-4, eats again, and sleeps until about 8am.

*Emma*, welcome hon. I'm so sorry for your loss, sweetie, and I wholeheartedly wish you good luck with your abdominal cerclage. We're here to support!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi LR - sounds like you're managing to stretch her very well for a bf baby. The evenings are always the most demanding time probably because lo is tired and welcomes the warmth and comfort of suckling as well as needing to stock up on milk. It's so hard to know how much they're getting and how much is genuine hunger or comfort. Both are of course fine, and if you're happy to feed constantly in the evenings, then that's fine too - whatever suits you and baby has always got to be the right thing. Because you need to avoid the projectile vomiting tho then the dummy should do the trick in helping her to resist the boob lol. 

Don't worry if and when she does vomit tho hun, it's so so common and harmless. Reflux tends to be smaller amounts and is characterised by 'spitting up' after every feed with lots of painful screaming between times from lo (the pain is eased ironically by drinking milk, albeit temporarily). This is much more likely to be over feeding than reflux in Xanthe's case :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

OMG LR i just need to say this...xanthe is such a good little baby and she must be super happy with your milk...nic was waking up at least once every 2 hours during the night to feed!3-4 hour stretches seemed like paradise!well done to both of you!


----------



## JessiBear

Hi there everyone,

I recently made a post about incompetence cervix and was told to join this one. I can see everyone goes here :) 

Well, I am 24 weeks and just found out I have a shortening cervix (1.1cm) and it's also opening on the inside (very small!!!)

I have been put on bed rest and have moved back in with my mum so she can look after me, as my partner works full time (obvious i know).

I have done heaps of research and been told by many doctors about what is happening and I can tell people about it. But for some reason I am still so confused. 

I have to see a specialist every two weeks and I have another ultrasound in two weeks too, and thats to make sure my little blue baby is ok and that my cervix isn't opening anymore. 

It's just so much information to take in. And I think the worst thing is - I feel fine!! 
I'm not sick. I just cannot do anything for the health of my baby. But it's so annoying - I get bored really easily.
And of course being away from my lovely partner!! 

I am scared as to what might happen. But at the same time I feel stupid for worrying. 

Jess xx


----------



## chistiana

Jessy welcome to the thread! No reason to feel stupid, worrying is part of ALL pregnancies and even more when there are complications with it! I know bed rest is very boring and annoying (been on bed rest for 15weeks now) but it s the best you can do for your baby and to look at the positive side of it at least you re with your mum rather than all alone at home. Did your doc discuss at all the posibility of a stitch? I m not sure you can have one at this stage but the other ladies might know. Plus you ve reached viability so that s good news!! Anyway, this thread is GOdsent, lots of us on bed rest (great!!!) and even more with sooo much knowledge to answer your questions and worries!!


----------



## LaRockera

*Lizzie*, you're amazing, you're here to comfort each and every one of us on all possible things. Thank you hon, reading your post was very reassuring, as was reading *Christiana's*.

*JessiBear*-hi, and welcome hon. It's really good news that you're already 24 weeks. This means you've passed the imminent danger zone of IC, which is really around weeks 18-23, plus, your baby is now viable. Being put on bedrest is the thing to do, and even though I can understand how hard it must be, it's extremely fortunate that you have your mum there to take care of you. Your cervix length-wise is short but not short enough to make you despair, at least in my opinion. Cervices are dynamic, which means that with bedrest, you may very well gain some length. Make sure to drink plenty of watery to flush infections out, and eat a pot of yogurt a day as it helps protect from thrush. I don't think that at 24 weeks a cerclage is feasible any more, and I'd think it'd pose a risk rather than help- although you should definitely push for one in your next pregnancy.

Good luck hon, and please keep us posted.


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Ladies

Promised a lengthy one but I'm not going to be able to deliver :-(

About to go back to hospital from home & am in bits. It just hits me sometimes. Trying so hard to be strong. Just can't be all the time. It's too hard. Too much to deal with. Too long with too much uncertainty & I am exhausted. 

Will find a way to post more from hospital. 

Hope you're all ok. 

xxx


----------



## chistiana

Jimmy-hun i totally understand you, seriously, you have every right to be like this..but please think it is only another 10 weeks to term, not that long to go babe, we ll make it there. I m sending you lots of hugs.xo


----------



## LaRockera

Jimmy hon, good luck and we're here for you to read your updates when you're ready to post them.

Please know, and take it from a fellow cerclage mommy, it's all so wort it in the end. Keep the thought deep down inside you, and think that time flies by, it's the only thing you can't stop, and you will be holding your precious baby before you even blink. I promise you, hon. Look how far you've come.


----------



## HelenGee

JJ - you've done the worst bit, the first part of this whole ic/polyhydramniosis the worst part, the doom, the gloom and paralysing fear. I don't mean to trivialise your despair, but you've dug deep and got through so much. Are you 28 weeks today? A baby at my mother and baby group is a 28 weeker and she's perfect. Please know that we're thinking of you and revel in how incredibly you've done by defying all the gloomy stats you were given. The hospital are lucky to have such a brave lady there. :hugs:

LR- sorry it's late, but I second Lizzie's advice about the pacifier. Both of mine were "sucky" babies and a pacifier was the only to stop the comfort feeding and distinguish between hunger and suckling. It sounds like Xanthe is doing amazingly, it took a while for my to stop using me as a pacifier! Well done you! Oliver was a vomiter, babies are pretty good at turning their heads to the side when they throw up, so they don't choke. To be honest, I found the vomitty baby easier to cope with than Bella, the fussy and hold it all in til she's colicky baby. Oliver was very efficient at getting rid of whatever he didn't need, whist Bella held on until she was very uncomfortable. One way to alleviate your stress over vomiting might be a breathing monitor, they're not everyone's cup of tea, but it worked for me. 

Welcome Jessibear- you have done so well to get to 24 weeks, well done. That's the first goal for many ic ladies and you're already past that goal. Bed rest really does work, and tough as it is, the hospital is the safe place to be for constant monitoring. For many ladies, getting that monitoring and the need for it recognised, is the tough hurdle. Please take heart from the fact that you are doing the best for your baby. 

Lizzie- how are you sweetie? The iPad autocorrect is beyond irritating, I'm typing on the iPad and sometimes I retread, I mean reread the posts I've written and they are utter nonsense.i often wonder if you ladies think I'm crackers. The nutty autocorrect has given my DH and I some laughs tho, such as the thinly veiled swear words we now use around the house, out of little ears' range of course - "carp" is our favourite lol. :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Christiana and Lizzie- thank you for the get well wishes for Bella, she's so much better, as you said, she bounced back after 24 hours. She has been a bit sick today again tho, I suspect teething is the cause as her temp is ever so slightly raised, as it does when she's teething. If she's still a bit bad-tempered tomorrow we'll go back to the doctors. It's so awful when LO's are poorly, hate it. Christiana- hope Nic is on the mend too :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

My dearest JJ :hugs: I hate that you are so unhappy lovely lady, I only wish I could take it away from you, wave a wand and have you wake up safely on the other side. I will keep you in my thoughts tonight sweetie, and hope that tomorrow you are feeling better and ready to fight another week. Every step now darlin is a huge leap for your lo :hugs:

Helen, so glad Belle is feeling better. I hate it when my babies are poorly - even tho you know they'll 'survive' it still feels very unsettling to see them suffering :( 

Lol re:auto correct. There's a brilliant website which documents texting aut correct errors from people's iPhones. It's wickedly funny. Will look it out and post the link - might give everyone a giggle and help cheer JJ up xxx

Kate, Olga, MA and Liven (and ofc ourse BF if youre there) you all ok girls? Kate, is it this coming week you get the stitch out? Night all xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Jessie bear - welcome hun :hugs:

You are absolutely not stupid for worrying. Discovering any pregnancy complication is terrifying and unexpected - both of which make for a nerve wracking time. You can do so much now for lo, mainly by being alert to your symptoms and taking the maximum bed rest that you can manage.

Being dilated inside at 24wks probably means that your cervix is short and funneling at the top, but is still closed at the bottom. Imagine that your cervix should look like the letter l, but in fact looks more like a Y. This is a good representation of what funneling looks like. If you get off your feet, minimise walking around and drink plenty of water the funneling can close up again and you can make it to term.

If you need to know any more, or are uncertain about any of the info you've received so far then please ask hun. Things for you are not yet irreversible, and you have made it already to 24wks with minimal cervical changes (which might be a positive sign), but it is important to be cautious and look out for any feelings of pressure, lower back aches and/or bleeding. If you have any of these, then please get checked out.

I'd be tempted to ask if they'd be willing to scan you sooner than in 2wks time. The cervix can change (for better or worse) quite quickly but if caught in time there are things they can do to help. At this late stage it's unlikely they'd put in a stitch, but it's better to be aware of any further changes as they happen so that you and they can at least do the maximum possible to get this pregnancy safely to 30wks and beyond.

Wishing you all the best sweet - keep us posted and we're here if you need anything :hugs:


----------



## JessiBear

Thanks so much everyone for the welcome and help to my worries. 
So the cervix can close again? Wow gets even more confusing...
The doctor said by the looks of my cervix and where my baby is laying that it will be likely I might not make it to 32weeks . So, I would prefer to make it to 32 than anything before. just so worried. 
My goal is to make it to 28!! Not thinking of the worst possibilities yet. Or trying not to.

Jess x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Jess, your cervix can close up again if it just funneled as a result of baby weight and uterine stretching. Taking bed rest can and does in some cases help to reverse the process. If you were in early labour then it can't. I'm guessing you haven't had any aches or cramps yet which is a good sign and might indicate that your cervix is 'giving' due to baby weight but hasn't dilated completely. 

Just keep doing what you're doing, get up only for toilet breaks and occasional showers and try to remain positive if you can. I've been there Hun and know how frightening this all is so totally understand how you feel. Take care and keep in touch xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

I hope all my lovely ladies here are doing well. I still continue to be pregnant; but I have some very sad news to share. My young brother who would be 29 next month passed away in a car crash in India 4th March. The crash killed him instantaneously. Due to cerclage and twins I was asked to not travel; my husband ended up flying alone for his funeral. We are 3 children to my parents and were always close and immensely loved. He was the second child. My parents are sad beyond words. I'm stuck in Dubai here and still can't believe that my brother is no more. 

I will come back again to write more. Love to all


----------



## kateqpr

Oh Bookfish my love. That is such tragic and sad news. I cannot imagine the pain of losing a brother, having three I'm close to myself. 

All you can do is try and find yet more strength to get through this awful time and know that you will be able to fly to see and support your parents once your two beautiful babies are here. 

Sending you much love xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Thank you Kate. I hope things are great with you. I just went back to all posts since 4th march and saw how everyone remembered me. Am so so grateful. I hope things are okay with JJ, Christiana, Olga, Liven and the ever sweet Lizzie and Helen. I guess LR is having a great time as the new mommy. 

Since my brother died I just couldn't use the iPad except when it's very necessary like sending an emergency email- I have been spending most days staring at the wall not wanting to do anything. My husband was convinced I was going to lose the twins because the stress levels were so high. My parents and my other brother are shit scared for me too. No one in my family or extended family has ever been through something like this..and I can't even imagine am actually here. In 16 months I have lost a baby first and then a dear dear brother. 

Am not sure about the status of this pregnancy. A week ago I had a scan, babies and cervix looked fine. Swab turned out to be fine. But I has some brown mucous discharge and this constant itching in vagina. It constantly feels like something s gonna pop out of the vagina any moment. 

Am planning to go try to sleep now. I will come back to write again. Love to all.


----------



## lizziedripping

:cry: Oh Bf sweetheart, though I am immensely relieved you are still pregnant and your precious babies are ok, I feel utterly overwhelmed with sadness at your tragic news :cry: That is terrible and my heart goes out to you and your family.

The loss of a child (especially one in the prime of his life) is the worse that can happen to anyone, and your parents must be distraught. You yourself must be numb and still in shock, it will take some time before you are even able to begin to come to terms with losing your beloved brother and the grief must be almost too much to bear :cry: 

You are a lovely person and this is all so unfair. We'll all be praying for you at this difficult time sweetie, and as far as possible try to support you in grief. Take strength from the the little souls you are carrying inside, and focus now on getting you and your family through this tragedy. With you always darlin, if there's anything I can do............... :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## chistiana

BF- ow hun i know you ve heard this a lot but i trully cannot express how sorry i m for what you and your family are going through. A brother is like your closest best friend and i cannot even imagine how you must be feeling. I wish i could support you somehow but i will be thinking and praying for you and your family to find the strength and courage to come to terms with this horrible loss. Please take good care of yourself and your little ones. Thinking of you.xo


----------



## LaRockera

Oh bookfish, sweetie, I'm so, so sorry to hear about such tragic news.:cry: What can I say, words are not enough, they never are, are they? May time be gentle to your family, and especially your mother, and may you soon have your precious babies in your arms to alleviate some of the pain you're feeling right now.

Nothing more I can say. May you be strong and courageous for your babies. Sending lots of love and hugs your way.


----------



## JessiBear

hey there, 
I have had some aches and pains but they are not regular at all. Im so very new to this and still trying to look out for symptoms - in all honesty I have no idea what I am looking for. I don't want to rush into hospital every five minutes. I feel like anything I feel is something to consider seriously.very paranoid.
I have also noticed my baby isn't as active as he was earlier. Although I still get spurts of frantic kicking. Is that normal? 
:( 

Jess xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Oh Bookfish, my love, I am crying as I write this. I am so, so sorry about your loss, you have been through so much. I cannot believe how lonely and isolated you must be feeling, sweetheart you are so brave. I was desperate to hear news from you and never imagined it could have been this. 

Having lost my mum to breast cancer in my teens I know what it is like to lose someone you love. The pain doesn't go away BF, but with time it diminishes a bit & gradually you will start to smile once more. The comforting news is that you & your babies are okay - you hang in there, sweetie, it's even more important now for the memory of your dear brother. The sun will shine again. 

Ladies, thanks for all your sweet messages of support, they mean so much. It's up & down as you all know. 27 weeks + 1. Just need to get my act together & buck up - and take some strength from brave Bookfish. 

Kate - would love to see you this week if you've got the energy. 

Jessi - sorry I haven't said hello, I'm a bit self-absorbed at the moment. 

Lovely Helen, Lizzie, Liven, Olga & Chrissy sending you all my love. And LaRock, just over the moon for uou & hope you're feeling better & doing ok. 

Have a good week you wonderful lot. 

Jj xx


----------



## chistiana

*Jessi*- i m not exactly sure what you mean by aches and pains but if it is nothing too painful then i would assume aches and pains are all normal part of pregnancy. I get some days when my whole body hurts and then a couple of days later i feel better. As for bubs not being that active if you look back a bit i kept complaining about my girl not moving a lot...it's been like that on and off...she ll go quiet for a couple of days then do some frantic kicking for a day or two then back to being quiet. For me though she s been like that all along, if you feel this is out of the ordinary for you i wouldnt worry about bothering your doc or hospital, just call or go in to have bubs monitored for a while.


----------



## LaRockera

*Jessi *- first of all, never worry about being paranoid. Just ask Kate or Helen or myself or any other lady for that matter. We were frequent customers in maternity triage. Never, and I mean NEVER worry about looking silly or disturbing. That's what they're there for.

Also, like Christiana said, as long as your pains are not too intense, I'd presume they're normal pregnancy pains, like RLP or something. And as for movement, your baby can still hide, so it's normal to have some quite hours.

But again, do call them up, if only to put your mind at ease.:winkwink:


----------



## HelenGee

Bookfish-my sweet, I am so very sorry for your terrible loss. The loss of a sibling is horrific, and it's made tougher by your current bed rest state. I'm sure your family understand that you cannot travel and are willing you to keep your babies safe. Please be kind to yourself, as a close family, you will find a way to grieve together once your babies are here safe and sound. Stare at the wall if you need to, but remember that you were touched by a special bond of a sibling who loved you as much as you love him. Draw strength from that and us.:hugs:

The loss of a child and sibling is the cruelest for any family, especially when the family are so close. My thoughts and prayers are with you my darling x:hugs:

As for the brown mucous, it may just be a bit of old blood from the stitch. It is worth getting checked if you are worried. It sounds as though you are distressed anyway, and a little tlc and a check over might help you, although I had a few brown bleeds after the stitch, which amounted to nothing. :hugs:

Hope you ladies are all ok x


----------



## kateqpr

Hello all, 

Bookfish my love - i am sending you such warm hugs to get you through these coming months. You just do what you need to do - stare at walls, cry, pray. Hopefully when your babies arrive they will be able to bring some light to your family again. Hold on to that thought. 

Jimmy - wow, 27 +2 today. So so close to 28 weeks now! And you wait, you'll get to 28 on Sunday and think, no, that's not enough, and those goal posts move pretty quickly! But you are so beyond where you thought you'd be. I found a post on Polyhydramnios in the gestational complications section of here, (sure you've seen it too - a few pages in) and there are women who have been through the same, and all gone on to have healthy babies. One had severe Poly too, and baby was born with a problem (with their swallowing I think) which, after an operation, is now fixed and baby is now a healthy toddler. I feel so sure your story has a entirely positive outcome coming. I hope you're allowing yourself to feel that way sometimes too. 

I feel a bit of a mess this week. Very teary, hormonal, arguing a lot with Andy (i just feel really defensive). I've got my stitch removal this afternoon and am suddenly quite nervous about it, which i think is making me tetchy. Plus i've got my final growth scan and docs appointment on Thursday too. Also my mum is going into hospital on Thursday as she has developed some heart problems, so i think i'm feeling kind of overwhelmed by various thoughts in my head. Plus i have my inlaws staying, who are lovely, but i do just feel my MIL is always slightly getting my back up, as she is a bit of a complainer. She called our house a bit of a jungle, because of all the mess. What she doesn't realised is we've spent the last month throwing bags of junk and charity stuff out! Yet she lives in a tiny, spotless bungalow, cleaning all day. My house has three floors - i have't seen the top floor in months as i'm too knackered to venture up there - plus can't reach the floor any more to pick up Poppy's toys / stickers that inevitably spread around the place. I just feel a bit frustrated at my lack of ability to keep things tidy, and know that will only get worse once baby is here. God, listen to me - my hormones are making me mental this week! Such nonsense! Plus feeling a bit lonely. Literally all my friends are away this week, my usual support system. And Andy is out a lot (he's off to some wine tasting / Argentinian Polo event tomorrow night tonight) which i would love to go to but just know i don't have the energy for all that travelling and standing. Pah. Grumpy me. 

Jimmy - would LOVE to come and see you, but this week is not working out as i planned so far. Was wondering, i'm going to go to Chiswick to see my mum on Friday after her procedure. I was hoping to come and see you too afterwards, but not sure of the time yet. Are you able to sit up or walk about at all? Obviously your clinic appointment tomorrow will give you more info on your cervix etc. Just not sure i can get childcare after the 3pm visiting hours, but could meet you for a sit and a coffee in the foyer area, or on a bench outside if its sunny, earlier in the day? Let me know. Otherwise may have to opt for next week when hopefully my mum is well enough to babysit. 

Best go. Am dying my roots and left it on for way too long!!

XX


----------



## LaRockera

Oh Kate :hugs:,

I know how you feel hon, and I can tell you, it's absolutely normal. With all that's happening in your life right now, it'd be normal to feel as such even if you weren't at the final stages of your pregnancy.

I know what you mean about in-laws, too. They may be the greatest of people, but it's a fact that many a time they make you feel invaded. That's how I felt with DH's nana, pro and post labour. I felt I had to explain myself constantly about my own decisions and private aspects of life etc. I could say try to ignore her but I know it's not always easy. Just know, it happens to the best of us.

Hope your mum feels very well soon, hon, that it's all routine and she's out in no time. As for fighting with your husband, it's all part of the game. He loves you, and I bet he knows how hard everything has been on you.

Don't worry about the stitch removal. It won't hurt like last time. Different doctors, different approaches. The second I thought I felt pain, it was all over. Plus, looking back at everything you went through, what a great milestone this is!

Love,

L.


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck for this afternoon Kate, you'll be in my thoughts - let us know how it goes :hugs:
As for family and their thinly veiled put downs, I completely understand where you're coming from. It is my actual mother who always manages to drop in little comments here and there which scream loud and clear 'you are way too untidy, your kids should have far more discipline, and you could be a much better mother......' :( 

I love her, but when she visits I am mentally exhausted by the time she leaves - and I'm not 8mths pregnant! It doesn't matter that there are toys on the floor, or that your top floor hasn't seen a duster for mths (we have a top floor too, and when I was pregnant, it was the local refuse tip lol). All that matters is that lo is healthy, Poppy is loved and you get through this pregnancy :hugs: You mil is probably a little jealous that you and Dh are in the prime of life looking forward to a new baby, whereas she is probably lonely in her wee house fit for a Queen. 

Being grumpy is par for the course in those final weeks. All in all you are coping brilliantly considering all the additional stresses and strains. Hope your Mum isok, and that all goes well for you and yours this week xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey kate just wanted to say good luck for this afternoon! Hope it doesnt hurt a bit and you re in and out in no time! Plus i will echo lizzie, my mother was around all day to take care of nic and all she could do was moan about how messy the drawers were...yap ok let me get off bed rest and start re arranging the bloody clothes...that s going to do the world of good for my lo!! Dont worry babe, they just need to complain for one reason or another, allow her the joy and pay no attention whatsoever!! 
All the best for your mum, i hope she get really well really soon!xo


----------



## kateqpr

Well, stitch is OUT!!

Got to be honest though, it was a lot more painful this time round than the first one. It took them a while to actually find the knot, which was painful enough, and then the pulling of it really hurt. But when they actually found the right point to cut it was fast enough. I tried to just breathe through and had a bit of gas and air, which really i think does absolutely nothing other than give you something to bite on to!!

Felt very teary again after it - just a bit of a shock to my system i think, and it was a long afternoon in the hospital, waiting about etc. But i'm back home now, in pyjamas and resting up. 

There's been quite a bit of blood (and was when they were doing it) which i don't remember from the first stitch either. Well, it looks like a lot of bright red blood, when i wee or wipe (and on the pad) but hopefully it should have tailed off by tomorrow. Just feeling a bit bruised, mentally and physically - and now the next challenge awaits....an actual baby. Yay!! Today just made me realise i do want an epidural please!!!!! So not as brave as i think i am!

Hope you're all well, and anyone who had a stitch removed before - the bleeding is okay, right?

Night all - and thanks so much for your messages. Feeling a bit more sane now that hurdle is out of the way...

XX


----------



## chistiana

Yayayayyyyy well done kate! Although you scared the s*#t out of me with the whole description i m so glad it is over and done fir you pain or no pain ( in your case pain or more pain!) on to our next lucky baby now!!! Well done again and hope you ll feel much better soon and bleeding tapers off by tomorrow!!


----------



## HelenGee

Hey Kate - yipppeee! So glad the stitch is out, congrats on that massive milestone, it is so emotional. As for the mil, just totally ignore the helpful comments, or point her in the direction of the vacuum cleaner. Maybe she wants to feel useful lol.

Lizzie - my mum must be from the same mould as yours! Comments such as "did you mean to tidy xyz?" have me tearing my hair out. It is soul-destroying when the person who should be your biggest supporter becomes a well-meaning critic. Then I think back to my childhood, and the chaos and mess that sometimes just happens with a brood of children, and I remember how much fun it was to be messy and free sometimes! X


----------



## lizziedripping

Kate hun, ouch - am crossing my legs at the thought. You brave girl. I'd have been breaking the knuckles of the nearest male (probably Dh) so I think you did quite well considering ;) Bleeding is ok, the area is really vascular and a small 'nick' can cause lots of bright red bleeding. They probably snipped the scar tissue to get at the knot which is why it hurt so much. It should taper off within 24hrs, if it doesn't then I'd just put in a call to L&D xx

How is everyone else today? Ok I hope? X

Helen, I'm sure lots of mothers and daughters must be the same hun. That feeling of not quite being good enough or living up to their expectations is so common. Maybe it's just normal family stuff and to a large extent goes with the territory? My mother and I can be the best of friends and the worst of enemies - I sometimes wonder if we're just too similar.................I'll let you know when I work it out ;) lol xxx


----------



## JessiBear

My aches and pains are like period pains. And I do have some tightening. 
I am not rushing to the hospital but I am monitoring them, just incase they get regular and Im making sure my water doesn't break.

I think my pains and tightenings are just normal in pregnancy. But with everything and being new to this I am a little paranoid. 
It's annoying that they can't tell me why this is happening - as this is my first pregnancy and I have not had any disturbances to my cervix. 

What do you guys do to keep yourselves occupied? 
I have been watching movies, tv, doing a few arts and crafts. 

I have just been given a whole heap of baby stuff. Most of them brand new and I don't think I am going to need anything else for a little bit. 

I got no sleep last night due to being way to hot and today I feel a bit down. I'm fed up and just want to go home and I really wish this was a dream. How is everyone coping?
You have all done this so much longer than me.. And it's amazing. I feel like I am going absolutely mad!! 

Jess xx


----------



## chistiana

*Jessi*, i think it s quite normal for you to feel this way, i felt i was going crazy when i was first put on bed rest...weird as it might sound i m more used to it now and i ve accepted it so it s a little easier. Try to arrange to do one thing a day, like one day i ll say i ll watch that film i ve always wanted to, the next i ll read a book, i ve just finished with all my other options and tonight my aunt is coming to show me how to knit!! ow and of course i ve become an internet junkie! Too bad (well not really-i so wish i got a bunch of free stuff too!)you got all your stuff for free, internet shopping is so much fun! But you could also do window internet shopping (well that s all i can afford to do!!)
The tightening you are having could be braxton hicks unless they get too painful or too regular. But again like everyone said dont hesitate to call in! Hope you re feeling more upbeat soon!


----------



## LaRockera

*Kate *- booo for the hurting :growlmad: but CONGRATS! on getting the stitch out! :happydance: HUGE, HUGE milestone. Next thing you know, you'll be holding your baby! As for the epidural, it's so common here in Greece I'd think very very few women give birth without it any more. You'll still feel your baby slipping out, and it will speed up delivery time in half-that's what I've been told.

Oh, and if you remember, I had some brownish discharge for a couple of days post stitch-removal, so it should be normal hon, esp. if they fidgeted around in there for a while.

*Jessi *- Hon, can you get a DVD player up there and become a vegetable watching TV series and stuff? Hang on, it's not easy I'm sure, but think of the purpose, it's so worth it!

Sending my love to everyone else.xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Jessi - I would urge you to get checked out if your menstrual-like cramping is still there and/or getting worse. It can be normal in women with stitch, and in pregnancy but given that your cervix has been misbehaving, and you had begun to funnel I personally would want to check its progress. There are still things that can be done to help if caught early enough. If things were to suddenly get worse you would have limited time to get to hospital because at this gestation things can happen very fast. I really don't want to frighten you Hun, but it is wise to play it safe - you are not over worrying or bothering anyone, the staff are there to help and reassure xxx


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi All,

Jessi I know what you're going through. I've been on hospital bed rest for nearly four weeks now & it's dreadful. 

Girls I am really suffering & beginning to doubt my ability to get through this - it's not just counting the days & weeks down from a hospital bed, the cries of women in labour & newborn babies ringing in my ears, but I am pralysed with fear about what is causing my condition.

I had Clinic today & although I don't have to have an amnio this week my levels have already increased again dramatically. They've been talking to a geneticist about potential genetic issues it could be - there are hundreds - & have told me some neuromuscular conditions don't present until the third trimester. Yes things could be ok but here is also a one in three chance that a) my baby won't survive or b) it will be ill & have a poor quality of life because it has some shitty rare genetic defect. 

Sitting in a hospital room with breathing difficulties & aching limbs, waiting for the outcome of this nightmare pg, without the comfort & stability of my home & the people who love me, is just about pushing me over the edge. I have managed an afternoon's leave at home & I want to stay here. I want to be treated in outpatients not incarcerated like a prisoner who's being punished. It is all too much, after everything else I've been through, and I have begun to doubt my own ability to cope. Never in my life have I doubted myself before but this condition & all its associated horrors is just beyond the pale. I am beside myself with misery & fear & I cannot find any comfort or relief. 

There. It's said. I feel like I'm losing my marbles. It will be a miracle if I can come through this with my sanity intact. 

I know there's nothing anyone can say, I know no one else has exprience of this accursed condition - I can find very few online who have - but at least you all know what loss & fear are like so you can empathise. After all the IVF misery & losing my mum as a child this is all just too much. :-(

Sorry for being so self-absorbed. 

Kate will txt you if I'm in hosp or home on Friday. 

Hope you're all ok. 

Jj xx


----------



## liven1980

Dear JJ,
you are right, there is nothing I or anyone can say to change your so heartbreaking situation. We dont know what will happen. But we can have faith for you when you feel like you are loosing it. Faith in you having a baby that is healthy, the third option that you didnt mention. And yes, since many of us have experienced loss and hopelessness, we feel so with you. I can sense some of your despair, recognize a small bit of it, and its not really posible to put down in words. I just want you to get what is possible to get out here,so that you can get some support and encouregement. I wish I could take your pain away. The only thing we know is that you are much further in pg now than when you first joined this thread. And that this will be over one day, its not a lifetime condition. And most important, you have a living baby inside you that have a chance to be perfectly fine. I think you are the breavest women i have ever heard about. Lots of love from Oslo


----------



## kateqpr

Oh jimmy my love. I feel for you. I know this is such a horrendous journey for you, and the lack of a guaranteed prize of a healthy baby at the end of it all is making it mentally unbearable. That is the cruelest part I think. Any light at the end of the tunnel just doesn't seem bright enough as the doctors are always having to remind you of the worst case scenarios ( which these things are. Worst cases that legally they have to remind you off). 

The only thing I can suggest is asking them if there is a counsellor you can talk to. Mentally you need support through this and your doctors should be made aware of that. They should have offered you support already to be honest. 

Are they likely to offer more scans now to reassure you off you babies progress? Scans can show so much now - how the major organs and heart etc add working, which should be good indicators of babies future health. That might at least offer some extra reassurance. 

I may come and see you tomorrow if you think you're ok to leave your room. I'll probably be at hammersmith hospital now to hold my mums hand through her heart procedure. I'll text you tomorrow if I am. I hate to think of you feeling so wretched and not being able to help. 

Also try writing or typing out your worries and anxieties. It really will help you to voice those darkest fears somewhere - allow them out if your system as they will only serve to cause you more pain inside if they're left to fester. 

Sending you so much love and support. Shall see you very soon xx


----------



## LaRockera

For heaven's sake, Jimmy, you're not self-absorbed at all! After all you've been through, I think you're being very brave, and hon, you're only human! I have broken down for far less serious issues. 

It's true that there's not much one can say, and I suppose you're thinking it's easy for some of us to offer advice, but please know, every lady in this thread has experienced some sort of agony/pain/loss and you can rest assured our best wishes and utmost empathy are with you. I can also tell you that once you're in your third trimester time flies by. 

So yes, you may be stuck in a shitty situation, trapped physically but also emotionally on the circumstances, but there may come a day when all this is just behind you, and you have an absolutely perfect, healthy baby in your arms. Easier said than done, but please try not to think of the 1 in, but of the 2 of 3 favourable chances that are on your side.

We're all thinking of you. It's not going to be long now. Please hang on. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JJ - the other ladies have said it so well in offering their support, and I echo their sentiments entirely hun :hugs: 

This is an awful time for you both. The lack of certainty you are enduring must be soul destroying JJ. It's a daily battle in which you have no idea of the outcome, nor if it's worth the fight.

I experienced those exact same emotions with Evie, tho much of our torment happened after she was born since I didn't manage to stay pregnant for long after the stitch. The fleeting sense of relief I felt when she was delivered (I no longer was responsible for trying to hang on to a pregnancy I 'knew' was doomed to fail), gave way very quickly to an overwhelming sense of despair. How were we going to commit to month after month of fighting, when ultimately her survival was not within our control? I had no way of knowing what lay ahead. Would she live, if so would she have a half decent quality of life? 

It was this not knowing in particular which crushed me. I wanted to give up, rewind and wash away the experience, have my chance to start again with another pregnancy, and this time not let my baby down in the worst possible way. Of course I could have those thoughts, (brief and rare though they were), but also have an almost pathological desperation for my Evie to make it, to survive no matter what the cost, outcome or how badly disabled she might be. I'd love her regardless, probably even more so if that were possible. I doubt that very few people have ever had to face those kinds of conflicting emotions JJ as I did and as you are facing right now. It is cruel, unfair and immensely stressful.

There is no easy way out of this for the time being, and that is tough in itself. I can't offer any pearls of wisdom about how to cope or get though this because I found no magic formula in managing my own nightmare, except to stagger blindly from day to day, praying that today would be at least the same as yesterday, and hoping that tomorrow might be better. It seldom was, but for 6mths remained the same, didn't get worse, and that was in fact all we could have ever hoped for as it turns out. 

We were lucky that we came through the storm intact and with a relatively healthy baby. For that we are blessed. Your outcome is as yet unknown, and your nightmare ongoing hun, but I wanted to share all this with you in the hope that it might demonstrate that you are not alone and that when I say I understand, I really do get it. Your current uncertainty adds a particularly cruel twist of the knife, and for that I am so sorry. 

There is no easy way through, but you will get through. You are bravely enduring this pregnancy for the possibility (no matter how small) that everything might one day be ok. Keep focusing on that fact - it is important now more than ever that you do :hugs:

On a practical note, Is there a possibility that you might be able to continue the pregnancy at home now? Do they know how distressed you are feeling? There is an argument which says the stress of staying in far outweighs its benefits, and that you could maintain your health better at home - on the proviso of course that you will go immediately in if you detect any changes in your condition. 

Medics cannot actually enforce your staying in, but it pays not to oppose medical advice too strongly. It might be worth putting the pros and cons to your team Hun, they are a rational bunch who can be persuaded to see the advantages of being in a more familiar, less stressful environment. Goodnight honey :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

My lovely jimmy, everyone s said it all so well, i am so so sorry for the way you re feeling and what you have to go through...i feel you re my "other half" as we re both due on the same day, i so want this happy ending to come along for both of us and for you to be able to at last relax and enjoy your miracle. Of course my worries are not as difficult or serious as yours are but the only thing i can tell you is to take it one day at a time. Everyday that dawns just think "one more day, the sun will rise and set, it s only one more day". You ll get through this horrid situation and hopefully you ll be rewarded for such braveness with a perfectly healthy baby. Sorry i cant offer any words of wisdom but know that i am thinking of you a lot. Xo


----------



## LaRockera

Hey everyone,

I'd just like to say that Amy sent me a pm congratulating me on Xanthe. :flower: I felt terrible for haven't visited her journal for ages, and so I went and checked it out and guess what- she's taken Connie home! :happydance:

I am SO happy for her. It's been such a long, traumatic journey for her and I'm very glad and relieved to see she's got the happiest of endings, which she so deserved.

She's been an inspiration to us all.

:flower:


----------



## liven1980

BF: I am so sorry to read about youre brother. The world is so unfair and it brought me in tears to read about it. I have been thinking about you alot. I am very happy u still pregnant and imagine when you have, not only one, but two, beautiful babies at the end of this journey! Keep this picture in mind hun. I wish you and your family all the best and lots of love in this terrible time. 

Jj: How you today? Hope this is one of the "better" days, but if not, just get it out here! We are here.

Kate: congrats with sticht removal. Sorry about the pain, but at least that part is over now :happydance:

Christina: thank you for replying to my worries about blood in former post. It stopped, so I guess it was okay :)

Lizzie: how long where you on strict bedrest? until birth in week 38? or did you start to move around earlier? did you use blood thinner? since i am having a cection i have to stop my bloodthinner shots and start to walk more around, but it scares me to walk aroun as im scared it will start labour, or water breaks...She is so far down that I feel its just days until it all starts.

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Liven, I was never officially put on bed rest, but chose to stay on the sofa for much of the time anyway. From 28wks the babies were very low down and putting lots of pressure on my bladder and cervix but I remained like that until 38wks, ans showed no signs of going into labour because of it.

I felt more relaxed from 36wks, but couldn't really move much by then because the boys were so big and the pain in my hips terrible if I did try to walk for more than 5mins. I couldn't drive because the seat wouldn't go back far enough to accommodate the bump, and it was near impossible anyway to get up and down or move at all. If I'd had a singleton in there, I know that I would have begun to venture out and about more after 34wks. I would have with the twinnies, but physically was unable to.

You can relax hun, the symptoms you describe are normal in pregnancy in the last few weeks. Baby engages and gets bigger making you feel as though birth is around the corner, when in reality it might be weeks away. Just take it easy and don't over do to, but gently walking and shopping should be fine xxx

PS - I didn't have blood thinners but recommend you begin to move around more now Hun to counteract stopping them. X


----------



## book.fish2011

I hope everyone is doing well today. Congrats to Kate for stitch removal. It must have been painful :( hope you are well otherwise and enjoying last few weeks of this pg. hope JJ you are feeling better today. Thanks to all for your kind words about my little brother. Cannot stop thinking about him, missing him...Can't believe he's gone.

I have a question. I had this Anamoly scan on 11th when they measured the cervix transvaginally and found no funneling. They found the cervix length close to be 4 cm. it was less than 3 cm when stitch was placed on feb 5. I have no idea how it can increase but anyway....

since yesterday and today am experiencing something like few light gas bubbles passing out of my vagina. I get this feeling like ...pop! Is it possible for gas bubbles to escape when cervix is closed? I don't have severe pains.. The usual pains here and there. There isn't any special discharge..just the yellowy mucous.

My next appointment is on Monday, 26 th. 

Has anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## liven1980

Lizzie: thank you so much for elaborate reply! You always explain things so well. Thank you, thank you. I am hoping for at least two more weeks you know, but its not easy to think it can come true when babys head feels far down cervix, and it hurts!

Bf: Wow! No funneling and 4 cm cervix is after my knowledge very, very good! I am so happy for you having some good news! The cervix is dynamic, like Lizzie has written before, and can get longer, so then you are living proof of this :)
As for the air bubbles i have experienced it, now it is maybe 4 weeks ago, and it was a really strange feeling. But the baby is still in, so I guess it wasnt a symptom of anything special. I would think it isnt for you either. It just went away, i think i experienced it two days in a row.
I am "glad" to hear your description of your discharge, as it sounds perfectly similar to mine. And during pg it has only increased. But have had a lot of swabs, and everything has come back clean so far. 
All the best for you and your family Bf.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi bf :hugs: The bubbles inside your vagina are very normal and not at all related to your cervix. They are simply a result of air moving in and out and are common whether you are pregnant or not. 

Brilliant that your cervix is now 4mms. It can indeed lengthen just as it can shorten, and the stitch and bed rest helps to make this happen. This good news must be so bitter sweet for you considering what has just happened to your family :( Try to take some comfort in the fact that at least the pregnancy and babies are looking good darlin', that might give you strength at this sad time? Much love :hugs:

JJ, Kate my girlies - you both ok? Olga, haven't heard from you in a while honey? 

Love and hugs to all you non-preggos too :hugs:


----------



## nhood

Thanks Lizzie and others who responded to my questions and concerns regarding cerclarges. I met with my high risk doctor yesterday and he re ommended a shirodkar cerclage, while my ob is going to do on Tuesday a Mcdonnell. My cervix now is 3cm, but that can change like wit my previous loss.

What type of cerclage did you ladies have. I am also pregnant with twins.


----------



## chistiana

Nhood- sorry i dont know what mine is called, just the plain one that is done vaginally. Just wanted to say that 3cm is a good length! Good luck!

Little update from me: last night i almost couldnt breath so today i went to the hospital...i have developed a very bad case of bronchitis and has almost turned to asthma, plus tonsilitis plus another boot of infection down there. They wanted to keep me in for a couple of days as the coughing is stressing the baby but i just cant leave ds alone and dh has his bday on monday...anyway they agreed to let me go with a bunch of antibiotics and inhalers but if it s not any better in 24 hours then i ll have no choice and i ll have to be admitted. Gggrrrrmmmmffffff i just want this flu to go away.


----------



## nhood

chistiana said:


> Nhood- sorry i dont know what mine is called, just the plain one that is done vaginally. Just wanted to say that 3cm is a good length! Good luck!
> 
> Little update from me: last night i almost couldnt breath so today i went to the hospital...i have developed a very bad case of bronchitis and has almost turned to asthma, plus tonsilitis plus another boot of infection down there. They wanted to keep me in for a couple of days as the coughing is stressing the baby but i just cant leave ds alone and dh has his bday on monday...anyway they agreed to let me go with a bunch of antibiotics and inhalers but if it s not any better in 24 hours then i ll have no choice and i ll have to be admitted. Gggrrrrmmmmffffff i just want this flu to go away.

Aww Christiana, I hate having a cold and being pregnant. Please take care of yourself and your baby first. I'm pretty sure dh will understand. You can always make up for it later.


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi All,

Crappy reception but urgent question. Was meant to be at home today & able to post properly but ...

Have been having increasing Braxtons over last few days & around 7pm last night they started to get crampy. At Midnight I wiped bown discharge (first time since stitch) & then spent an awful night being woken repeatedly with contractions & pain. Have brown spotting on pad was given overnight. 

This morning a CGT monitor had the contractions coming at ten-minute intervals although the pain had subsided. I noticed the crampy contractions were worse lying on my side than when sitting up during the night. Pain radiates out from lower abdomen/back & cervical area & tummy goes really hard. 

The doctor has been 'coming' since about 9.30 but I still haven't seen anyone. Surely that's why I'm here? It is now 1pm. Last night around 6ish my consultant popped in & when I mentioned them to him he said to expect contractions as I was showing 34/36 weeks rather than 28 & only to worry if I had a 'bloody show' or leak. Well, I am spotting now & beside myself with anxiety that this is it & can't understand why I still haven't been seen. I'd have been better off coming in by blue lights. 

I havn't had my cervix checked/FFN done since Weds last week as the teabm are away & I'm worried this is PTL. 

I wanted to thank you all properly for yr posts but am really stressing out. 

Chrissy I hope you get better. Liven, lizzie, Kate & LaRock thank you. 

Lizzie does this sound normal to you? Am I going into labour? Or does this sometimes happen? Is it my cervix packing up? The baby's been breech & I've felt kicking & 'bubbling' sensations around that area. In fact, am having a crampy contraction right now ...

Plse advise asap. 

Distressed, Jj xx


----------



## LaRockera

*Christiana*-I hope you feel better very soon, hon. Being sick while pregnant sucks big time. :(

*Jimmy*-I wish I had an answer for you, hon. I'm sure Lizzy knows better than me. Please let us know asap what's going on. Sending out my thoughts and best wishes to you.


----------



## chistiana

Jimmy really not sure what your situation is but regular painful contractions every 10 minutes does sound a bit like labor. On the other hand with ds i was told to in only if i had contractions every 4 minutes for at least an hour. Hope you get checked very soon and i guess they can give you meds to stop contractions (i m on them since stitch). Please let us know how it goes babe, will be thinking of you! Xo


----------



## liven1980

Jj: Please let the doc look at you and asap. Do not understand why u in hosp if u have to wait that long! Makes me angry to hear about you have to wait! Regular contractions that are painful can be PTL, but if they stop when uou move, can be strong BH. Anyway they have to check this out and give you meds that stop them if they are contractions. With Jacob my water broke so it was easy to know that the contractions I felt was if fact labour. But before water broke I got 48 hours of a medicine that can stop labour. It didt work on me bc I was to far dialated all ready. But on u it can help if its in fact PTL. I am thinking about u and i would think the dc have looked at u by now. Hope u got some answers from doc and a plan.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi JJ, I hope all has calmed down by now, but you really do need a doc to check your cervix by tvu and at least monitor you again. Trust me, you wouldn't have been better ambulanced in, I was at one point, and I was kept waiting for hours. What you do need is Matt there with you tho to speak up for you and support you. Maybe you could tell the midwives that you are extremely concerned that you suspect labour and if it's ok for your partner to be with you, but that you need to see a doctor ASAP. I know how tough it is to stick up for yourself, but when you're in pain, your ability to be assertive totally disappears. 

Praying that you're just having braxton hicks.... Thinking of you.....stay strong sweetie xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JJ - sorry for late response, only just now seeing your post.

Crampy, regular contractions can be ptl but can also be bh due to uterine stretching. I had exactly that from 20wks with the twins and around 24 to 30wks they came regularly every day for a few hours and were sometimes as frequent as 3/4 times in an hour. 

It is tough to call, but the general rule is that if they are more frequent than every 10mins it is more likely ptl. It is very dismissive to say they are bh due to the poly without carrying out further checks. If this were the beginnings of labour then they could administer steroid shots at the very least, even if labour couldnt be stopped. The problem with it being a weekend is that you have skeleton staff who are frequently dismissive and not familiar with each individual case.

My advice in a nutshell would be to shout louder honey. With your complicated history they should be taking every cramp, twinge and tightening seriously. It is still quite feasible that you are experiencing bh due to your size (remember that I and other twin ladies experienced lots of tightenings which very closely mimicked the real thing, but did nothing cervix-wise) but it's also possible that you're experiencing the beginnings of labour. 

My bh were exactly as you described, a radiating ache in my lower back which moved around tot the front and left my bump tight. The low down kicks and bubbles are not labour related, and more likely baby kicking your bladder/cervix - harmless in itself. I doubt your stitch is giving way either, it won't open now unless you began to have full on contractions. Even then it would stay put and your cervix would dilate through it - you would definitely know you were in labour tho before that happened.

The Consultant is correct that you would have bleeding and/or broken waters if you were in established labour, but the point here is you could be in early labour before any of that happened and something could be done to help before things progressed. 

Sorry if this isn't much help. It's so hard to call JJ. If the cramps subside again and don't persist, then it's more likely you're experiencing bh. these too could cause some brown spotting as old blood is dislodged in the process. Either way, your pregnany is complicated and you need to be heard hun. Don't be dismissed lovely. When they monitored tour contractions and found them to be 10mins apart, did they offer some kind of management plan for you?

Will be thinking of you tonight. Will actually PM you my mobile number and if you need to ask something urgent then get in touch, even if you can only manage a text. Take care xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

:hugs: feel better soon Christiana :hugs: You're suffering more tha usual because eyour immunity is naturally lower in pregnancy. I'm never so poorly as when I catch a virus in pregnancy xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Any updates on JJ? I've been worried all night, praying the pains have subsided :hugs:

Get well on Christiana- chest infections and flu viruses hit so hard when you're pregnant as your insides are so squashed up too, everything feels a thousand times more painful. The flu season is hopefully nearly over now, so fingers crossed that's the end of all the nastiness :hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

Hi all, 

I got a text from JJ early this morning. She's been having painful but irregular contractions since Friday evening, and has started leaking fluid too. She's very scared and worried this could be the start of PTL, but fingers crossed she can hold tight until Monday when the consultants are back. Hoping they'll give steriods, but apparently won't try and stop labour at this point if it does happen, which i'm guessing is down to the Poly condition. 

On the plus side, she's 28 weeks today, and her baby is measuring at its last scan as quite big (i think she said over 3lb's, which is brilliant). 

Sending her lots of love and good luck. She'll text me with any updates and i'll get on here asap. 

Lizzie - if you want to PM me your mobile i can pass it on to her, as i know she might appreciate your kindness and experience with this. 

Love to you all

XX


----------



## LaRockera

Jimmy, hon, we're all thinking of you. Sending our best vibes and wishes and thoughts your way.


----------



## chistiana

Helen & lizzie- thanks for your kind words, my worried seem so far away after what s been happening with jimmy. 

Kate- thanks for the update, hopefully it will be better news come monday. As soon as you hear anything pls let us know, we re all worried so much.

Jimmy- thinking and praying for you hun, you constantly in my thoughts


----------



## liven1980

jj: thinking about you.


----------



## HelenGee

JJ- sending you love and hugs. 28 weeks is great, you're both so strong x


----------



## book.fish2011

JJ praying for you..all should be well. Hugs


----------



## Violinnem

JJ my thoughts are with you. 28 weeks is a great stage and I'll be hoping and praying for all to be well. Xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi all, 

Another update from JJ. Things have settled down - still having contractions but less regular. Hoping to have a quite night and at least get to see her team and consultant in the morning. Doctors don't think her waters have broken yet, which is good. 

Still sounds scared, but fingers crossed this was a false alarm, or at least will ease off for a few more days or weeks. 

Lizzie - thanks for you message. Shall forward on 

xxxxx


----------



## HelenGee

Thanks for the update Kate. Hope all stays settled for a looong time yet :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Thank kate, had been in n out of the thread 100 times checking for your update. Give her all our love n hopefully this was the last bit of worrying for many more weeks to come. Xo


----------



## book.fish2011

Glad to hear about that positive update about JJ. Thanks Kate


----------



## book.fish2011

Lizzie help!!!! Just found out that I failed my GTT and have been diagnosed with GD.


----------



## kateqpr

Hi all, 

here's the text i just received from JimmyJ just now. 

"I gave birth to a 3.12 pound boy this afternoon. Had horrific weekend, waters broke, painful contractions, membranes through the stitch, but baby made it at 3.30 this afternoon. He's in intensive care and they're now looking for the reason for the poly and why he's so big, but stable for now"

Sending you so much love and luck JJ. Lets hope and pray that he's a healthy baby who just made an early appearance and nothing is poly related. 

Everyone else - i hope you're all okay and things are going quietly for you. 
BF, sorry, i don't know much about GD, but i know there is a separate whole thread on it in the Gestational Complications bit of the site. I'm so sure it's completely managable once you have the information to hand. 

Christina - i hope you're feeling better honey. It's horrible to be pregnant AND ill at the same time. 

Love to everyone else

XX


----------



## nhood

Ladies, wishme luck tomorrow with my cerclage. I am alittle down, because they are giving us only a 70% chance of success, because its twins.


----------



## kateqpr

Good luck Nhood. Try and be positive. I'm sure with bed rest and lots of care from your doctors you'll manage to get far enough in your pregnancy for your two little ones to be happy and healthy. Plenty of women on this thread have successfully had twins with a stitch - i'm sure you'll be one of them

X


----------



## chistiana

OMG! Kate i cant believe the update you just gave us. I was just talking with dh and he asked "how is that lady on the thread" and i said "stable i think" and then 1 minute later o read this. I m so glad the baby is fine, he sounds like a big boy which i guess is good in a way and at 28 weeks the chances are really on his side. But poor jimmy having had to go through this...please please please when you text or see her please give her all my love and all the best for her baby boy. I m sure but still will be praying he remains healthy and stable and they re both out in full health soon.

Nhood- good luck hun, 70% chances are not bad hun plus if you talk to lizzie i bet she was as scared as you are with the twins but she sure made it all the way! And bf also has twins and they re doing fine! Keep us updated hun, will be thinking of you!

Update from me-the coughing is still on but much better. On the down side i ve had some red spotting yesterday and today...it is like a tiny spot (like a needle head) when i wipe and then nothing for a good 4-5 hours...i dont know what to make of it but doc told me to stay put for now, i have an appointment on wednesday, hoping it s nothing serious, have been readig on placenta abruption and getting myself worried. 

How s everyone else? Kate, how are you feel, you re very close yourself!


----------



## kateqpr

Hi Christiana, 

I'm good thanks honey. Just feeling big and cumbersome, and still not quite believing i will be having another baby in the next few weeks. I really need to get my head round it!

Try not to worry about the very light spotting. Remember, i had spotting every few weeks for months, and it never amounted to anything serious. The doctors always thought if it wasn't in pain, then it wasn't something they equated with PTL. For me, it was a tiny polyp which just released a spurt of blood every so often. Also, having seen my stitch removed, i do think they can irritate inside of you and cause a tiny bit of friction spotting. My stitch looked huge when removed, with two big ends of the knot sticking out, and the material was really quite hard and tough (like a bendy metal). Its no wonder they can cause discomfort! But just try and relax, and try not to knicker watch too much. (I used to lie to my OH about how often i was going to the loo and wiping, I became so obsessed with looking for tiny amounts of blood). 

It could also be related to your coughing - it may just be irritating the stitch slightly, and if it is that, then would stop as you're getting better. 

Hope Wednesday comes soon for you!

XX


----------



## lizziedripping

Jimmy hun, if you're out there I'm hoping and praying that lo is ok and nothing more is wrong than an early delivery. Please remember (Kate, if you wouldn't mind passing this on via txt) that one of the twins was almost 4Ibs at 28wks too and he was a twin! He was perfectly healthy, just a big boy. Fingers crossed, and welcome baby JJ :hugs:

Bf - don't worry about GD darlin'. I was diagnosed with it too in the twin pregnancy, but once I began the actual fasting blood tests each day, it was discovered that it wasn't genuine Gd. Having twins and two placentas means that sometimes the extra insulin and processing required by your body gives the 'impression' of GD when in fact it isn't. I stopped fasting bloods within a month and all was well in the end. Even if thisis genuine GD for you, please don't worry. It is easily controlled, rarely requires insulin and after delivery goes away again with no lasting effects. Hope that helps xxx

Nhood - good luck for tomorrow sweetie - try not to let their statistics worry you. As Kate says there are many women who have a stitch with twins and go on to term. Many docortrs don't believe in stitching in twin pregnancy because they think it is pointless only because twins have a tendency to be born early for other non-cervical reasons.

My consultant agreed with this and said that sorting out a weak cervix is only one part of remaining pregnant, BUT that it is a huge part and eliminates at least one of the risks. If you don't have any other known issues, then stitching works very well even in twin pregnancies. Many doctors just aren't confidant in its efficacy and dismiss its benefits as a result. 

If all twin ladies were stitched, a good percentage of them would still deliver early, but they would have done anyway for other reasons, and a stitch wouldnt prevent it. When you have genuine IC however it does work hun as I proved in my own twin pregnancy xxx

PS Kate, thanks so much for giving us updates on JJ. You've got lots of worries and pressures of your own so it is doubly appreciated :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

JJ- sending you congratulations on the birth of little baby team blue, wishing him a speedy and uneventful journey to coming home with you. Sending you all the love, hugs and healthy wishes in the world. Thank you Kate for keeping us updated, please make sure she knows we're rooting for them. X


----------



## sunkiss

hello ladies,

i have been diagnosed with incompetent cervix last friday when my ob did a cervix check, she said my cervix was showing different lengths ranging betwn 2.99 - 1.95 cm and a very small opening and she was not comfortable with that this early in the pregnancy so she sched me for a cerclage this thursday. i am nervous but not scared, i know this will help save my baby's life. i would not be able to cope with another loss so i am excited there is a solution/prevention to this complication. she said i would be on bed rest until monday and then i should be able to return to work..i have a desk job so mostly sitting for me which is great. i'm just not sure what to expect after and my chances that this will be successful. i am prepared to go on complete bed rest if i have too, i will do anything to save my baby's life. in my heart i have a great feeling everything will be ok but i still have fears.


----------



## nhood

Thanks everyone, I will post the outcome tomorrow.


----------



## book.fish2011

Congratulations to JJ. I didn't expect she'd deliver yesterday but am glad the baby is stable. Pls pls get well soon baby and come to your loving momma. Kate, thanks for the message and pls pass on all our love to JJ. Pls tell her we've thinking of her constantly.

Nhoood, welcome to the thread. Am pg with twins too. Amidst all the chaos am still alive. Welcome to all new ppl to this thread.

Lizzie: by fasting blood sugar test do you mean the finger prick test 4 times a day? I got the kit yesterday and started that today. So far I've got a fasting reading - 67 mg/dl. Isn't that slightly hypoglycemic? I really didn't know one can get GD without putting on much weight. I mean without being overweight....Thanks Lizzie for all your support

Kate, how many weeks are you now? How's the bub doing?

Christiana, liven and Olga - hope you girls are all well.


----------



## chistiana

Kate-thanks hun, i really hope it is what yoy re describing...coughing irritating the stitch and cervix and nothing more...more more day of agony...i m fine with another 9 weeks of bed rest but come on..no spotting along with it...that is just a cruel joke! Anyway, i can imagine the feeling you re having, at almost 37 weeks you must be feelif a bit fed up now, wanting this baby girl out and about! I m sure you ll get your head round having a second baby when she s here, i never realised what it d be like before ds was here (in for a big surprise!!). But i m sure you ll manage everything perfectly, i guess i have a belief that even though it s not easier you know so much more when you have a 2nd baby you re less freaked out!!!cant wait for more news now, when do you see your doc again?

Sunkiss- welcome on the thread and congratulations on your pg!! It s a really good thing you caught the ic fairly early plus it can really do magic in keeping that baby in there! Try not to worry about the procedure, it is painless and once it s in the discomforts you ll feel are nothing major! You may have some bleeding so dont freak out, slight contractions are possible and the usual aches and pains of pg but you might notice them a little more. But all in all it s not bad. Good luck tomorrow and let us know how it goes, the ladies on this thread are so knowledgable and supportive they ll amaze you!!


----------



## HelenGee

Good luck nhood and welcome and good luck sunkiss-Christiana is right, the stitch is the best thing you can do to keep your babies baking. It's a little uncomfortable afterwards, but to be honest, the relief is more that it's in place and doing it's job, it certainly outweighs the minor discomfort. 

Christiana- tiny bits of blood are to be expected I suppose, stitching a thick fabric around a vascular part of the body, which moves a little when you cough and laugh - there's going to be a slight irritation. When they said bleeding, my docs meant red and lots of it, or a constant stream of brown/red "snot" like blood, which may be the mucous plug. I think I lost my mucous plug at around 9 weeks, I'm sure my cervix was gradually giving under the growing weight by then, as every Monday for 4 weeks, I had a streak of brown snotty blood. I had numerous early abdominal scans which showed baby to be fine, and nothing of note in the cervix area. As it kept on happening, and it was a lot, lasting for a day at a time, I just knew something was amiss. What I'm trying to say, is that anything of note would not be a tiny amount, and then stop iykwim. :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Helen thank you so much, you ladies do put my mind at ease...it s nothing constant and the amount could go unnoticed if i wasnt as paranoid as i am...so i guess as you and kate say it is just caused by this horrible cough... Cant wait for the doc to confirm it tomorrow! Thanks again! How are you doing with school n all? Is it any better lately?


----------



## liven1980

JJ: Congratulations on you being a mum! I am sure your boy is beautiful :flower:
I am thinking about you both, and thanks for updating Kate, so she can update us. But think of youreself and the little one first of course! 

Chris: i had some spotting once in a while to. Even people without cerclage have spotting sometimes, but in our case I believe its the cerclage irritating yes. I to guess that the spotting i had would go unnoticed to everyone else, but that we are somparanoid after everything that we see and feel everything.

Bf: I dont know much about GD, but I know a friend who developed it eraly in pg. Everything went very well with her, just additional controls at docs. 

Lizzie or any of you kind ladies: I have a question... is it possible for the cerclage to open up by itself so that the cervix is open without me knowing? that is, without pain or blood? I am wondering about this bc of wet pantys today. Maybe two tablespoons... I know if my water broke, it would be much more, but my concern is if its leaking AF and its open all the way up, so I can get infection...
Do not have hospitalappointment before thursday and i am so tired of being anxious all the time...

hugs, Liv


----------



## LaRockera

*Kate*, thank you sweetie for giving us *Jimmy's *update- and what an update it is! At 28 weeks her baby has great chances of survival, so, like everyone else, I'm hoping and wishing this has a happy ending for her. I will be checking for more updates.

*Nhood*-good luck, hon. Don't worry about the statistics. Like my own doctor said, you do something to have 100% chances of success. It will either work, or it will not. Statistics mean nothing. You'll carry to term. Women without a cerclage with IC did.

*Sunkiss* - welcome, hon. I'm so very sorry to read about your loss. :( Do not worry about the cerclage. It's a painless enough procedure and a life-saver. You may experience some cramping after the operation, as well as some light bleeding, and you will need to be on bedrest for about a week, indeed. A sitting job is great. I wasn't on bed rest, just cautious, and had mine inserted at 13+3 due to funneling. Make sure you drink plenty of water and eat yogurt and take care of your personal hygiene to protect yourself from infections and the like. Don't be scared, it's all going to be fine.:thumbup:

*Christiana*- bleeding is always scary, but like Kate said, it could be so many things. If your doctor isn't alert, I wouldn't worry. Keep us updated, please.:thumbup:


----------



## liven1980

Also, another question... at my thursday appointment, do u think its a good or bad idea to check me with a speculum? To check if the cervix is closed i mean. I havent used the speculum since week 28 bc i think it hurts and i had a feeling it irritated me and gave me more BH. But now im thinking it can ease my worries to know that its closed...


----------



## chistiana

Liven & larockera thank you both so much... I hate these tiny spots, after birth i m buying multicoloured toilet paper (if it exists!!!) i will of course update you tomorrow asap.

Liven- i dont think the stitch could give way without any symptoms. Is it a constant flow of liquid what you re experiencing? I think your doc can check your cervix without a sPeculum, he can use a tvu or even with an abdominal u/s... I know mine checks like this everytime! 

Larockera- how s xanthe hun? N how are you after your infection?


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much ladies for ur kind words, welcomes and advice, i really appreciate it. trying to go back and read and learn as much as i can from ur experiences. i will come back and update u ladies on how everything went and i am sure to come back with questions n concerns lol. best wishes to all of u as well with ur pregnancies :D


----------



## book.fish2011

Liven, I'd like to know what's that water too. I see it sometimes myself. My doc checked the cervix length with her fingers few weeks ago. It took just a fraction of second and I mildly felt her..there was no discomfort afterwards. How many weeks are you now?


----------



## LaRockera

*Liven *- I had innumerable speculum exams during my pregnancy as I was constantly worried I was leaking fluid. Apart from the fact that the people that most of the time the people that used it shoved it in such a graceless way that it made me scream, I didn't have any problems, apart from the occasional cervical erosion. A TVU can tell you best if your cervix is open though. 

*Sunkiss *- please keep posting here hon, giving us your updates. :flower:

*Christiana* - Thank you so much for asking hon, all is well here. Xanthe's gaining way and everything, she's just been a bit fussy and colicky this week. We're hoping it won't last and won't get worse. Thankfully I've got my mum here, and she's proven to be a HUGE help.


----------



## sunkiss

thank u LaRockera, i most certainly will!! i am a little scared of those speculum exams exams as well but i know its the best way to be sure my cervix is not opening. i didnt even let OH touch me since i found out i was preggo for fear my water would break early again but its a good thing i didnt. last time around we didnt know anything was wrong since i was having such a normal pregnancy...we were having sex regularly not realizing my cervix had an opening. it was my first pregnancy so i didnt know the warning signs, i was leaking for a few days but i thought it was discharge, had no pains at all..they did find infection in placenta n baby after which probably caused my waters to break, so that is why they are watching me so closely now which i am so grateful for, i have a really great maternal fetal specialist n she is not taking any chances with me. makes me confident that everything will be ok but still the fear is there. i feel like my angel olivia sent me to her, the original appt was set up before i was even preggo, it was suppose to be a pre conception appt and the original appt was changed from a diff doc a week prior cause the doc was going to be out, i wouldnt have even know i was preggo cause it was still too early, i got my bfp 3 days b4 my appt!! she is the one that researched my issues n told me what my problem was before we even knew, so i have alot of faith in her. i'm 40 and had issues earlier on, i believe it was pcos but never diagnosed, was never able to conceive and then i lost alot of weight and became a normal bmi and bam got my 1st bfp at age 39. i am spiritual and believe God chose this time in my life to be a mommy, its only that fayth that keeps me going :D


----------



## chistiana

Larockera- love the new pic!! Xanthe s gorgeous!! Hopefully this fussiness is not colic but it s good you have your mum anyway, they know some good old tricks that work miracles when babies have tummy aches! Are you getting any sleep? I never used to believe it when everyone told me how much change i ll notice when they get to 40 days but i was amazed by te change in nics sleep patterns! Hang in there hun, it sounds like you re doing an excellent job, especially with bfing!!


----------



## liven1980

Chris, BF and La Rocka thank you for replies. The discharge Was very watery in my pantys, but when I used toiletpaper it was more sticky.. It has kind of stopped, and I think i will manage to wait to thursday, but decided to check if its closed after what you all say. I will ask my doc to be extra careful.

Bf, I am 34 weeks now. Its very good and much longer than we ever expected. But does not stop the constant worries unfortunately...and one wants the very best for the baby, so always hope for more days you know....

LaRocka: yes, like Chris said, love your picture, so sweet :) :flower:

Chris, yes I will look for multicoloured paper as well :) My OH bought toiletpaper with red santa claus for christmas- not a very popular choice!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Sunkiss, welcome honey to the thread and I am praying already for a positive outcome for you this time around :hugs: you are right to be cautiously optimistic now that you are getting a cerclage, it is the best and appropriate course of action given your history. Last time you probably 'silently' dilated which allowed infection in subsequently causing your waters to break. Hopefully the stitch will firm everything up once more and get you safely to term. Please feel free to ask us anything, any time - we are a 'tight' group of women united by a common bond :hugs:

Bf - I did mean daily blood tests Hun. Yours are I think around 4.5mmol/L (which is how mine were measured), and should have a fasting blood of below 5mmol/L so it sounds about right. Once I started testing it was consistently below 5 (100mg/dL) which is why they stopped monitoring me and I wasn't diagnosed with GD in the final analysis.

I wasn't overweight either but had previous large babies, the twins were measuring big and I had a small amount of glucose in my urine which meant I had to get tested. You too might find that you don't have genuine GD, but the twins have given a borderline positive when you did the GTT just because your body is working harder to sustain 2 babies :) x

Liven, sorry I didn't reply sooner - hectic day :). It is very unlikely that you'd dilate through the stitch without any other symptoms than some watery discharge. At 34wks it is very normal to get increased watery discharge as your cervix softens and thins out in preparation for labour - even tho labour is weeks away yet.

If you were leaking water there would be lots more than a couple of teaspoons, and due to the presence of the stitch you would feel pulling and have significant amounts of bleeding. I had the same fears as you at around 34wks when my underwear was noticeabley more damp and I had so much more discharge. Remember that the baby is now big and pushing down on your pelvic floor, blood flow to the area is massively increased, and your cervix is under extra pressure. All these factors signal your body to make ready your cervix for delivery. This triggers the necessary hormones which in turn causes extra discharge. In pregnancy it is very watery in nature and feels like waters trickling, but most of the time it isn't. Hope that helps to reassure :hugs:

Christiana, so sorry you've been stressed out by the new spotting. You are in the most worrying 'zone' at the moment, add to that any kind of bleeding and you must feel understandabley panicked :( I am certain this is nothing to worry about and as happened frequently to Kate, is just one of those weird inexplicable pregnancy Symptoms which has no identifiable cause. 

Women bleed commonly in pregnancy, and most of the time it is harmless sweet. It is much more likely to be a non-sinister cause than anything related to ptl or cervical changes. If that were happening the bleeding would increase and get worse, and you would have developed other symptoms by now. Once it begins, ptl or significant cervical changes happen quite rapidly and there is no mistaking when that is happening. 

You have likely had a small cervical bleed due to the presence of the stitch (also possibly not stitch related at all) - nothing at all to worry about and as superficial as a scratch on the surface of your skin. :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much lizzie :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Sunkiss: my situation was a bit similar to yours- I was so clueless in my first pregnancy, lost my baby in nicu after pproming at 30 weeks. I too have a proactive OB this time and hoping for a better result. Wish you all the best honey

Lizzie - yeah I think you may be right about false GD in my case too but I have a q. Were your readings (breakfast,lunch,supper), always below 100 mg/dl? My doc asked me to keep a tab if mine goes above 125. Yesterday, my fasting and breakfast reading were near 70 however lunch and supper readings were near 110 mg/dl. That's because I had rice for both my meals. Am planning to check with OB today my mailing her..will keep you updated.

Chris: hope your spotting goes away. I can imagine how worrisome it must be.but as Lizzie said, it just could be nothing.


----------



## chistiana

Hi ladies! 
Lizzie- you couldnt have said it better...if you didnt have 4 kids i d suggest going for medical school! Went to the doc today..he didnt want to do a tvu just in case he irritates the cervix but told me the spotting is probably due to superficial cervical scratches or something like this. He couldnt see any blood anywhere in there or near the placenta and even without the tvu he said the cervix looks closed and ok at length! 
Now here's another question for all the ladies who ve given birth... Bubs has turned feet down (which actually kills me back) and the doc is not sure she will be able to turn head down. When did your baby turn?

BF- thanks hun, all seems ok for now (touch wood). How are you doing yourself hun? Are you making sure to take care of you and the babies?

Sunkiss-hope it all went great today!


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much book.fish2011, and same to u n ur baby twins :hugs:!! so unfortunate that sometimes we have to suffer a devastating loss before we know of underlying silent issues but i am so fortunate to have a better chance this time :D


----------



## chistiana

oups meant tomorrow for sunkiss!


----------



## book.fish2011

How's everyone today? My GD is turning to bothersome. Yesterday evening, the reading after supper was as high as 148. Ii was always around 110 so this sudden jump is not making sense to me. Am planning to lurk around in GD thread as suggested by Kate. 

Any news from JJ?


----------



## liven1980

Lizzie: Thank you so much for info. It helped me a lot to read it before I went to bed bc I got a new "flash" of the same watery discharge. I am going to my appointment to day, and I bet the dc will say the same as u :) 

Bf: sorry i cant help u with Gd. Sounds vise to have a look at the Gd thread. I hope u find the info u need.

So, going to hospital today and will update u later. Really hope all is ok. I think the baby gained to little weight at the last measurement, so hoping she has done a lot of "eating" the last week! 

ps. Chris: i had "spotting" (more like threads of blood) again yesterday. I am relying on this to be a irritated cervix as well...


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone!

Good luck Sunkiss for your stitch procedure today! Am sure it will all go smoothly. Just keep calm, and don't worry if you have some bleeding and pain afterwards. All totally normal and goes within a week or so. 

Christiana - are you feeling much better now? Cough easing? And good that the spots of blood have stopped. Get black loo paper is my advice! Oh, and Poppy was the wrong way round but turned quite late - around 36 weeks i think. I was told to spend some time on all fours, with my tummy hanging down, to help her turn. Looks silly, but do it a couple of times a day for a few minutes and it might help. OH, and you're nearly 29 weeks! I hope you're starting to feel a little bit more relaxed now. I know i did when i started to get near the 30 week mark. 

Bookfish - the last thing you need is to worry about GD! You poor thing. But hopefully you can learn to manage it and how your body reacts to stuff soon enough. Oh, and you're 24 week!!! Well done you!!!! 

Had another text from JJ yesterday. She said she thought she was going to be discharged as she's recovered well from what turned out to be a very quick labour. Baby boy is going as well as can be expected for his gestation, which is brilliant news. She didn't mention if they'd found anything that could have caused the Poly, so fingers crossed it was just one of those things and he's a healthy little boy. 

I'm good. No twinges or signs of labour though. Have had a few braxton hick but nothing to get excited about. Have another UTI so off to get antibiotics again this morning. Pah! Just trying to enjoy our mini heatwave and the relative calm before a new baby arrives....

xx


----------



## book.fish2011

Thanks Kate. Am turning out to be a tragic specimen.

Am so so glad to hear JJ and the baby boy are doing well.


----------



## chistiana

Liven hope your appoitment goes really well and this watery discharge is nothing but discharge!!! Ow and that the bloody thread are just as superficial as my spotting!

Kate- thanks for the update hun, very happy for jimmy and her little boy!!! I had started to feel more relaxed before this spotting but now that doc said everything is ok i guess i get back to trying to relax again!!! No more spotting since but since i havent found that black toilet paper i am trying not to look tok much!! God i hope my lo turns too, i m just scared she wont have the space to do so due to the bu. but that s the least of my worries i guess! Hmmmmfffff and booooooo to that uti, but to look at the positive side i guess this is your last antibiotics... Yayayayayayayayay!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone. 

Kate, thanks for keeping us informed about JJ. Fingers crossed lo has nothing more wrong with him except for his prematurity. At 28wks hE still has a relativel long road ahead, but 28wkers do quite well, especially those who are on the larger side. Good luck JJ, we're here if you need us x

Christi - both my boys were breech until 33wk when the larger one turned head down. Given their size and that there were two, this seemed unlikely but still happened. I think Your baby is still small enough to turn hun :) x

Good luck today Liven. Hope your discharge is just that x

Bf - are you making sure to cut out all sugary foods and sticking to smaller meals? The only time my bloods were raised was when I ate an orange as a snack between meals! If this is proper GD for you, it might easily be controlled with a few subtle dietary changes x

MA and Olga, haven't heard from you both in a long time - you ok? Olga, bit worried hun, thinking of you and hoping your lack of contact is nothing more than difficulty in getting Internet access xxx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks lizzie, i sure hope she turns, the doc didnt say she wouldnt but he did say he kind of doubts it because of the bicornuate uterus and lack of space. But fingers still crossed!!


----------



## book.fish2011

Hi Lizzie, does orange increase blood sugar? I didn't even know. I gave up on banana after I learned about GD but eat two oranges a day. 

I haven't cut down on meal size. Do you think it's better to have smaller meals throughout the day? But will my readings be then accurate? 

Am so confused. Please give me some insight on how you ate during your pg. thank you Lizzie


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. I didn't really chnage my diet much because I was never one for refined sugary snacks anyway. I did tend to eat very little throughout the day tho, and than have one quite generously sized meal in the evenings. It consisted of veg, fish and potatoes so essentially healthy, but I just made it slightly smaller. I'm not sure if that helped, but if anything my bloods were on the low side after doing this. I continued with the fruit (inc. bananas and oranges), but made sure to eat them with rather than between meals. Fruit sugar will still affect the reading. Your reading might stabilise if you just make these small dietary adjustments chick, but if not then you might well have GD.

I did fail the GTT, but on doing bloods they were never high (except for the orange eating incident). Even if yours still are, I am certain you might be able to bring them down by reducing meal size and minimising sugary snacks (even fruit). Have they advised you about this at your hospital? X


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Chris - I know it isn't the same as your bu, but my having twins might make it a similar situation size-wise, in that room is restricted due to the other baby and limited uterine stretching.

After the abnormal stretching from my big boys tho, what's betting my uterus now looks like an empty bin bag? There's probably room for a small army of babies to perform the 'cirque du soleil' in there :rofl:


----------



## chistiana

Ahahahaha bless you lizzie, you made me laugh! Yes, i guess after each pg and especially after twins, our uterus stretches to accommodate just a little bit more! I had a natural delivery with ds so hope for one with dd too! Ow well, a few more weeks to know i guess!!!


----------



## kateqpr

I'm back again!

Just been to the doctors and feeling a bit crappy. I've been given amoxicillin again for what they think is a UTI, but also think the sample may have been contaminated. I'm not sure if i'm even symptomatic, which they keep on asking me, as i don't seem to get the 'normal' obvious UTI symptoms, other than eventually feeling really fluey and crap. But i have been thinking i need to wee a lot, then not a lot coming out. But then that could just be normal pregnancy bladder? Plus i do feel just 'pah' today. Weak, tired, sick. So am going to take these bloody antibiotics just in case - my fourth this pregnancy. I just hate having taken so many. 

Oh, and i wake up this morning, feeling a bit sore on the side of my girl bits (the cracks of my inner thigh...). I had a look, and i have bright red sores on the skin, and it's slightly white on top. Really hurts, like the worse chaffing! I showed the doctor and she gave me cream for thrush. But then she casually mentioned it might be a strep infection, and so has sent off a swab to make sure. 

Silly me has just googled strep skin infections,(big mistake) and am now worried i've got an infection which will effect my baby when she's born. And i won't get the results back until next Wednesday. I've been willing this baby to come early for the last few days, and now i'm terrified she'll come now while i might have some infection that could be passed on to her and make her ill. 

Honestly, 37 weeks and STILL worrying something will go wrong. Agghhhh!!!!

Anyhoo - just needed to vent. Just feeling crabby and sore today. 

END OF RANT!


----------



## book.fish2011

Hi Lizzie - strange thing is that my readings were low on first two days but then have gone up and I haven't changed my diet. My OB is scheduled me to see a nutritionist after 2 weeks.. Until then she wants me to monitor my sugar and prepare a log of all readings and my diet details. I'm to message her if a reading goes beyond 125. Today my two readings were hanging at 123 so I havent messaged her. 

Kate, sorry you not having a great day today but just hang n there. You are so close


----------



## chistiana

Kate really sorry you re feeling so crappy today...i know how you feel both about the uti and the strep...i ve already taken 4 courses of antibiotics (and still have a long way to go) and have been diagnosed with strep b. i know it s annoying but dont worry about the strep b..even if it doesnt clear up before birth it wont affect your baby...just make sure to let them know as soon as your water breaks or labor begins so they can hook you up on iv antibiotics. That s what the doc told me cause i was so scared it will affect my baby. Hope you re feeling better soon.xo


----------



## nhood

Hi everyone,

I'm back from my cerclage procedure. I wanted to give you the pros, cons and fears.

The epidural wasn't as bad I thought it would be. The numbness felt weird, but it didn't bother me much. I feel relieved that I got the cerclage, because although my cervix length was 4cm, the doctor told me during the procedure that my cervix was opening.

The cons: I felt them stitching me alittle and it was painful. Afterwards I was major crampy, becase my bladder and rectum was full. I also was and have been constipated. Also I vomited 4 times afterwards and had to stay the night.

The fears: I am nervous that the vomiting, which put pressure on my abdomen caused the babies to be in distress. Also, the pain medication knocked me out so quickly and deeply, I know this couldn't have been OK for the babies. The pain killer was given through iv and started with a "d".
Also I feel so heavy and tight when I walk. Lying down I feel better.

Lizzie, Idon't know how this is possible, but both doctors were there and they did both the shirodka and the mcdonald on th lower end on the cervix. My doctor believes since I have two, higher up and lowerd that this will hold. I am so worried that I put my babies through alot of stress though with the vomiting and the pain killer.


----------



## LaRockera

*Kate*-thanks for *Jimmy's *updates hon. So glad to hear her baby is doing well. As for you, chances are you've got nothing. I was giving antibiotics by the NHS so many times that the last time I refused to take them. Chances are, your urge to pee is the most common symptom at your stage, and your lady bits hurt because the baby is now lower down again. I bet you and bubba will be absolutely fine.

*Nhood*- no need to worry about the stitch, hon. Cramping is very normal post-cerclage, and as for vomiting, the epidural can do that to you.

Sending my love to everyone else.:flower:


----------



## liven1980

Hello everyone,
The doc used tvu and speculum today. She found everything was closed and that it is still a bit of cervix between sticht and babys head. That is good news, but of course anything can happen anyway. Doc said that if everything is ok next week we will plan the c-cection day. She was thinking between week 37 and 38, i think it was 37+5 days. What do you ladies think? I thought it was a bit early, what do you think? Well, its three weeks ahead anyway, so it might not be my choice anywy, baby might want to pop out earlier... The blood threads i got yesterday obviously had to be irritation fom cervix, and wet pantys must have been discharge and not AF. So far so good :)

Kate: thanks for update about Jj. Im sorry bout bad day..u must be very tired now after so many weeks with different worries. The antibiotics is no fun, but u are getting the type that is well tested and safe to use in preg. I have had 2 turns in my preg. I dont know much bout strep infection, but I have heard that the most important thing is that the docs knows about it, so they can take the precautions that are necessary.

Jj: thank you fo updating us through Kate :hugs:

Nhood: i threw up twice after sticht was set in. I was very worried it would affect my sticht, but doc said it was nothing to worry about. its a strong thread.

All the best to everyone.


----------



## chistiana

Liven- That's great news hun!!!! Everything seems to be going perfectly!!! I dont think 37+5 is early...babies are considered full term at 37 weeks so at nearly 38 your bub will be perfectly baked!!!! My doc thinks that as soon as we take the stitch out i ll give birth and that will be at 37 weeks the most....i m just praying i ll make it there!!!!!!

Nhood- i didnt vomit hun but i had very strong contractions and they gave me two shots of painkillers....i doubt they would give you anything if it wasnt safe. Hope you re feeling much better soon!


----------



## LaRockera

*Liven *- I had my c-section at 38+4 due to low amniotic fluid levels. For me, the closer you get to 40 weeks the better, but like Christiana said, after 37 weeks your baby is considered full-term, so there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## HelenGee

Kate- thanks for updating us all about JJ, it sounds like little bubs is doing well, which is a massive relief. As for the strep B, as long as the delivery staff know to give you iv antibiotics, your baby will be fine. I had strep had the time of delivery with Oliver, I didn't know until after delivery as the results didn't come back until a day after he was born. Anyway, my labour turned into a high risk one, water broke but no contractions, so I was sent home to see if labour progressed. It didn't, so I was induced, by which time my temp was creeping up. I was hooked up to antibiotics as a precaution for the entire duration of the delivery. The next night a midwife came and told me that I had tested positive for strep B a few days earlier. I completely freaked out, many tearful phone calls to my poor hubby ensued, but because I had been given the antibiotics, all was fine. I think i would take the meds, just in case you do go into labour in the next few days, but as long as you are given the iv antibiotics during labour if strep is an issue, you will both be fine. Take care and rest up sweetie x


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Christiana- thanks for asking about the dreaded school, it's marvellous at the moment as I've just finished for the Easter holidays. Lol. I'm going to spend a few days looking at alternatives whilst I get the chance, wish me luck! X


----------



## chistiana

Helen GOOD LUCK!!! Yyayayayayaya Easter holidays already!!!! I really reeeeeaaaallllllyyyyyy wish you ll find that special something where you ll be so much more respected, appreciated and be happy and relaxed with!!!!! Do your homework girl!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi all :)

Nhood, it's brilliant that they placed two stitches in surgery hun. Usually when this happens they use two Macdonald cerclages, but to have a shirodkar as well is superb. Its also a very good sign that even tho your cervix had begun to open, it wasn't open enough not to be able to place the shirodkar. It has to be placed high up the cervix which wouldn't have been possible had you funneled by more than a mm or so. All positive signs.

As for the pain relief, it sounds as tho you were given diamorphine, a common drug given during labour to manage pain - harmless to the babies chick ;) Similarly don't worry about the vomiting either, your babies are very well protected inside their amniotic sacs - for them it would have felt like a ride on a slightly bumpy road lol.

Be prepared to feel lots of tightening and pressure for at least a few weeks yet Hun. I did, and was never sure if it was stitch or twin related. The shirodkar placement alone is a very invasive procedure which takes a while to recover from and I felt physically ill for some time afterwards. Rest assured tho that it is absolutely the best option for keeping those babies locked up for the duration, and even tho you might not feel like it most of the time, it is very good at 'suring up' the weakest of cervixes.

If your body feels better lying down, then lie down my lovely. All twin ladies would benefit from taking more rest, especially those with additional complications. Take care, and if you feel 'wobbly' at all, day or night pop back here for some support and reassurance :hugs:

Lovely Kate, so sorry you are down :hugs: You have had such a stressful pregnancy you really must be longing for the end now. 

I have never heard of anyone with strep actually having open sores down below, and would be really surprised if this were a symptom and sign you had it. Even if by chance you have, as the others have said, the key point is being aware and getting preventative meds at delivery. It's usually when a woman doesn't know she has it that problems arise. Even then many thousands of women carry the bug, are oblivious, but still deliver very healthy babies most of the time. I'm not convinced you have it, but of course time will tell. 

I had a couple of weird spots on my nether regions too. It was a result of the increased blood flow, extra warmth and moist environment (yuck, sorry :oops:), and the 'spots' were just that - gross but essentially harmless. What us ladies have to endure eh? Hoping that this is just 'something and nothing' honey. Thinking of you :hugs:

Liven - glad all went well today sweet. Whilst a baby's lungs are considered fully developed at 37wks, and your lo will likely be absolutely fine at that gestation, I'd ask for an extra week before the section if you don't feel comfortable with 37+5. The current guidelines actually recommend 39wks for a section as long as baby is doing well and happy to stay put so you're not being unreasonable in asking Hun.

If your baby is ok, and there is no other reason to deliver at 37/38wks, then it can't hurt to ask for a date nearer 39/40. I get the feeling that your docs have always been skeptical that you'll make it to term anyway, so have probably booked you in far beyond where they expect you to get. So far you have proved them wrong, and if your instinct is telling you to wait, then don't be afraid to ask. 

There is nothing wrong with delivering at 37wks chick (and many babies are born healthily at less), but why do so when baby could theoretically remain in utero for another week or so if left to his/her own devices. Just a thought, please do whatever makes you feel comfortable tho :hugs:

Happy holidays Helen, enjoy those babies darlin' :hugs: 
Xxx


----------



## JessiBear

Hey again. 
So after a long two weeks I just had my ultrasound and am currently in the waiting room to see the doctor/OB. 
My cervix has opened even more and they probably going to admit me into hospital. They seemed quite worried about it in the ultrasound. 
I'm going to need to start taking steroids the midwife briefly told me. 
Does this mean it's going to happen sooner than later? 
I am so nervous. 
I am 25+6 wks. 

Jessi x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JB - did they mention how dilated your cervix is, or how short it is? There have been some women who have still gone on for several more weeks despite funneling/dilation, but if you are still having cramps regularly, and if you've dilated significantly, then the chances are your baby will deliver sooner rather than later. The steroids are usually given twice 24hrs apart, and need to be on board at least a day before baby arrives in order to have an effect on his lungs.

I know you must be scared hun, I have been where you are and remember that fear, but your lo is almost 26wks, and although not ideal has a pretty good chance of making it unscathed. My little girl was born 2wks earlier than him, and look at her in my avatar pic - completely healthy and fine at 7yrs old :)

Your baby could still stay inside for a few more weeks yet (you have already shocked everyone by remaining pregnant for this long after your cervix had begun to change). Worst case scenario, he is born within a few days and will need special care for several weeks - but still has a very good chance of long term good health. Thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way chicken :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Jessi- so sorry you have to be admitted hun. Just wanted to say that the steroid shots dont necessarily mean you will deliver soon.. with ds i had them at 32 weeks and went on to deliver at 38w4d! Good luck, i ll be thinking of you, please update us as soon as you can!


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies,
all went well yesterday :D!! a mcdonald stitch was done and it took about 30 mins to do. the doc said all went well and there was no funneling!! the worst part is recovery for me, the spinal hardly hurt i was expecting the worst...i can relate to some of the same things nhood, i felt a lil bit of discomfort when they were stitching as well but it wasnt long or unbearable, the numbness was weird for me too and took 4eva to wear off in my bum area, i also was in some pain because my bladder was so full, when i was finally able to get up and pee and pass gas i felt so much better. i was able to go home after i emptied my bladder yay!! i had some discomforts in my lower belly yesterday but that has passed now, i still have some back pain n a lil soreness, barely had any spotting yesterday and that seems to have stopped. i am taking indomethacin 25 mg every six hrs for 72 hrs...that has been helping a bit with pain. the only thing that is bothering me right (TMI sorry) now is this constant need to have a bowel movement...i usually only go once a day and yesterday i went 4 times and still have the feeling today..i cant really go now cause there is nothing there but i still have the desire to want too, i have to pee every hr but that is not bothering me really, it doesnt feel like a stomach virus either...i hope this bowel thing passes soon, perhaps it is a side effect of anesthesia or meds. was this normal for anyone else? all in all i am so happy i did this and would do it all over again, i feel like i will do just fine with it and all is well :D!! thank u so much for ur advice and encouragement ladies and best wishes to everyone :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Heu sunkiss! So happy everything went smoothly, you sound very well and happy!! I m not sure what the med they ve given you is but everytime i am on antibiotics i have the same side effect as you mentioned! Hope it goes away soon!!! A happy and healthy remaining full term pg!


----------



## nhood

Sunkiss,

I am so happy everything went well. We both will get through. I have such a good feeling now that my pregnany will go well.

Thanks so much everyone!!! I went in scared, came out a little less scared and after reading everone's replied, I feel confidant. I will keep everone posted on my OB appt. on Wednesday. Wish me luck!


----------



## sunkiss

thanks ladies :hugs:!! glad ur procedures went well also, yay we have some added security now :D!! she didnt put me on antibiotics but i heard them using it during procedure, i heard her tell nurse to mix it, perhaps that can be it, hopefully it will wear off soon, my back is feeling so much better n i do not have any bleeding or cramping yay!! were gonna do this ladies :happydance:


----------



## nhood

sunkiss said:


> thanks ladies :hugs:!! glad ur procedures went well also, yay we have some added security now :D!! she didnt put me on antibiotics but i heard them using it during procedure, i heard her tell nurse to mix it, perhaps that can be it, hopefully it will wear off soon, my back is feeling so much better n i do not have any bleeding or cramping yay!! were gonna do this ladies :happydance:

Sunkiss,
How do you feel today? I feel better, no pain, but heavy at times. Like lizzie said, it could be because Iam carrying twins. How long will you be on bedrest?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi sun kiss :hugs: So glad your procedure went well hun, it's such a relief to finally get the stitch in place.

Indomethecin is given routinely after stitching, and is a powerful drug which stops the uterus from contracting. After the surgery your uterus can be irritable and Indo works brilliantly to stop it - each time it wears off tho you will feel the discomfort returning. I had one suppository immediately after the surgery, and another 12hrs later then no more after that. They've given you quite a long dose, but all the better really to help settle things down.

Is your feeling of needing to have a bowel movement similar to that churny sensation you have with diarrhoea? If so it might be a reaction to the meds. After the twins were delivered I had shocking diarrhoea which caught me short on several occasions (tmi), it was awful. It was a combination of my bowel moving back into place after being squashed into a tiny corner of my abdomen for 6mths, and the pain relief I took after the section. 

It can be normal and a generalised reaction to the surgery, meds and uterine contractions, but if you still feel it tomorrow I'd put in a call to your team and run it by them chick. I'm sure it's fine, but it never hurts to check ;) Please rest up for the next few days SK - you need to give your body time to recover from the procedure, and to get used to the new foreign body now in place :hugs:

Olga love, you ok? Starting to freak out a touch now sweetie x

Love to all our ladies Kate, Liven, C, LR, bf, and JJ (JJ, thinking of you and your lo still honey) xxx


----------



## sunkiss

nhood said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies :hugs:!! glad ur procedures went well also, yay we have some added security now :D!! she didnt put me on antibiotics but i heard them using it during procedure, i heard her tell nurse to mix it, perhaps that can be it, hopefully it will wear off soon, my back is feeling so much better n i do not have any bleeding or cramping yay!! were gonna do this ladies :happydance:
> 
> Sunkiss,
> How do you feel today? I feel better, no pain, but heavy at times. Like lizzie said, it could be because Iam carrying twins. How long will you be on bedrest?Click to expand...

im feeling quite well today, this morn i still had a bit of the back ache, mostly on the right side, must be my nerve, i have back issues anyways but OH rubbed me with some stuff and i felt much better there, my soreness in abdomen went away also, been getting rest n staying in bed mostly, my mom came to live with me a bit so when OH is working she will be here to care for me, i am so grateful for their support. i did have heaviness before the procedure and was on bedrest for a few days but i dont feel that anymore, it may have been her position at the time, her head was facing down n may have been adding pressure, i think she moved now. they have me on bedrest just until monday when i can return to work. thankfully i have a desk job and its not very stressful. how long will u be on bedrest?


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much lizzie, u are so knowledgeable and helpful to us all, i really appreciate it :hugs:!! i'm going to ask my doc if i would need to continue the Indomethecin because honestly i do not have any cramping or pains besides soreness in the back. the bowels feel like the normal feeling when u have to go and its not runny when i go either. i will def ask my doc about it if it doesnt go away, hopefully it will subside soon. i have quite a bit of gas also but that is normal for me lol. thank u again for ur info :D


----------



## JessiBear

So when I had my appointment with the obgyn she told me my cervix was 0.3cm (3mm) 
And they all don't suspect me to make it past two weeks. 
Although I don't think I have dilated. But when I was funnelling it wasn't very much, and on the ultrasound they head is really low in the curve of the opening. So it is still opening quite a bit on the inside I think. But they are monitoring me very closely which is reassuring. 
I had my first steroid shot yesterday and have to have my other one sometime today. They hurt!! I was not expecting that! I'm not very good with needles but me being rhesus negative and some bleeding and all these other shots, I should be used to it you would think. Haha 
My first night was horrible - no sleep whatsoever. But hoping it will get better.
My partner and I are very scared but we have such wonderful families to support us!!

Jessi xxx


----------



## sunkiss

JessiBear u are in my prayers, hope ur LO gets to stay in there n cook a lil longer :hugs:!! how are u feeling today?

sorry just seen update

awww sorry hun, hope u feeling better soon. how long do they think u can hold LO in? are u having contractions? its so wonderful to have great support and reassurance, it makes a world of difference!! keep cooking baby!!


----------



## kateqpr

Oh Jess, you poor thing. I know hospital can feel like a frightening place but it should also make you feel confident that you're getting the very best treatment and chance at delivering your baby as late as possible. 

And God yes! Those steroid shots really bloody hurt! I was not expecting it either and jeez did I swear loudly when it went in. Not you'd normal injection! And then I spent 24 hours worrying about the next shot but funnily enough it didn't hurt half as much. Maybe it's partly psychological as now you're expecting pain whereas last time you weren't. The shots are great and add around an extra two weeks in the development of your little ones lungs, which is fab news. 

Good luck and so good you have lots of support around you. Makes all the difference!


----------



## nhood

sunkiss said:


> thank u so much lizzie, u are so knowledgeable and helpful to us all, i really appreciate it :hugs:!! i'm going to ask my doc if i would need to continue the Indomethecin because honestly i do not have any cramping or pains besides soreness in the back. the bowels feel like the normal feeling when u have to go and its not runny when i go either. i will def ask my doc about it if it doesnt go away, hopefully it will subside soon. i have quite a bit of gas also but that is normal for me lol. thank u again for ur info :D

Isn't Lizzie great!!! Its so nice to have her as a support as well as everyone else on here.


----------



## sunkiss

very much so nhood, i knew very lil about cerclage or IC til i came here on this thread. well i researched some but they are not as in depth as the ladies that actually went through it here. its unfortunate that we have to have this complication but great that we have a place of support to turn too :D


----------



## chistiana

Jessi so so sorry you re having such a hard time hun, i know it is so so scary but you need to stay as calm and positive as possible...you re in hospital, your babies lungs eill be measuring around 28 weeks as of tomorrow and every day adds a little bit more cooking...i m keeping faith that even if this lo decides to come early everything is going to be fine...your chances are getting better and better since 24weeks so just hang in there! My thoughts and prayers are with you.xo


----------



## lizziedripping

Sun kiss - the bowel movement feeling could actually be your uterus being irritable, so it might be worth keeping up the Indo until it settles down hun. In labour it's hard to distinguish sometimes between bowel activity and contractions - the two feelings are very much inter linked (of course labour is bloody painful to boot lol) I don't think it's a cause for concern, but clearly a sign your uterus is protesting at all the pushing and pulling of surgery. The Indo keeps it under control until the initial irritability has subsided. Thanks for your kind words btw x

JB - you're doing amazingly considering baby's head is sitting down in the opening at the top of your cervix. That is classic cervical incompetence, and the fact that the remainder of your cervix has remained closed despite this is brilliant and could actually mean it might hold for a while longer. Are you still getting regular cramps? If not, you could stay like this, hard as that might be to believe. Lots of love darlin', we're all rooting for you xxx

You ok Kate? Hanging in there? X

PS - sorry to go off topic, but I'm desperate. Any of you ladies ever eaten out of date cod fillets or similar? Stupid me didn't throw out some vacuum packed fillets that are now a horrifying 7 days past their use by, and pulled them out to cook as opposed to the fresh ones delivered today :( We ate half of them before I realised! I am now bracing myself for the mother of all stomach upsets! I know it's possible, but wondered if we might just get away with it? It did smell a touch fishy when I peeled back the film, but not enough to alert me to my mistake..............a definite 'blonde' moment I think! Xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Oh lizzie, I feel your pain! 

Have done a similar thing with tuna steaks and sat up panicking, waiting for things to errupt. They never did... Plus I think with fish you wound probably feel quite ill quite soon after eating it. Fingers crossed you have an uneventful night... 

I'm up and can't sleep. Was so tired earlier but have woken up feeling lightheaded, dizzy and short of breathe. Sitting up in bed for a while and deep breathing. Trouble is I start worrying its something serious like pre eclampsia! But am sure it's just baby lying high up. Have slightly swollen feet too but no headache so shall just try to relax until morning!


----------



## lizziedripping

Aww Kate thanks for your reassuring message at this late hour - much appreciated :hugs: Were your tuna steaks as far past their use by?

As for your breathlessness, could you be a touch aneamic? When were your bloods last checked? Failing that, you're probably just knackered from all the stress amd anxious about welcoming a newborn into the family ;) it might be something as simple as lo taking up space where your lungs should be. I never did sleep for more than an hour straight in those final weeks.

We could of course stay up tonight and worry the wee small hours away together lol. Strength in numbers and all that xxx


----------



## JessiBear

Thank you all so much.
It has all reassured me. I have however still getting tightening, last night they were actually regular with some lower back pain. Monitored it and they subsided and had panadol for my back pain. My mum says that my tummy looks tight just by looking at it, so keeping an eye on that. 
I am in the best care and family and my partner have been visiting and making sure that i am okay. 
The doctors and nurses are great. The chances of survival are great, I just wish it didn't have to be this way.
I had my second shot today and boy did that hurt again. It didn't hurt as much as last time but not doing that again. Unless i have took :)

Jessi xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

sunkiss said:


> very much so nhood, i knew very lil about cerclage or IC til i came here on this thread. well i researched some but they are not as in depth as the ladies that actually went through it here. its unfortunate that we have to have this complication but great that we have a place of support to turn too :D

I fully second this. I was so utterly clueless when I went for my cerclage almost 8 weeks ago. I derived loads of strength from this place. Lizzie is not just a knowledgeable but such a kind soul. So is Kate, Chris, LR and everyone on this thread. I'm proud that I have lasted 8 weeks (I hope there will be many more such weeks), although am a wreck at the moment due to my little brother's tragic death and everything, am still alive.

Nhood and sunkiss, I hope cerclage will help you go all the way. 

JB, Im sure you are with very good hands at the moment but I hope you get as much time as you possibly can to keep the bub cooking.

Lizzie, Kate, Chris, Liven : hope you guys are okay today. Haven't heard anything from Olga long time. Hope she's fine. Any news about JJ and her son? Hope he's doing well in nicu.

Am still fighting GD. The reading are inconsistent. With same diet, at times they are normal and at times high. I may have to see an endocrinologist soon. 

I have occasional cramping. Am shit scared about the numbering of this week and the following. I know so many salt stories when people delivered at 25 or 26 weeks. My dh's insurance co has confirmed they wont cover premature babies. We have another insurer but it will be a new process of enrolling the babies once they come and I have no idea how much high the premium will be. Its all so scary. Pls pls pray for me that I go as far as I can.

I constantly miss my brother. There were so many things unsaid, undone- and he left so suddenly. I wanted one chance to speak with him one last time and tell him that I really love him but I didn't get it. I don't know when I will be meeting him again.

Lizzie, I hope you'll be fine after aging that fish. Chris, are you feeling better today? Spottings stopped? Liven - you are inching closer and closer. Hang in there. Kate, I hope you are feeling good and gearing up to welcome the new member.


----------



## chistiana

Bookfish- ow hun i can feel your pain in this post...it s so hard not being able to say goodbye...although it is not the same my dad died when i was 6 and back then i couldnt really get it so didnt grieve much...since then always believe he is nearby and he can listen to me, he can feel my pain, he s my guardian angel...tell your brother everything you wanted to, write him a letter, it might help although i know it will never take the pain away.
Now re the GD i really am clueless about it but all i can see is that a very good friend had GD with her first pg and went on to deliver at 40 weeks. Hope you really make it to as far as possible!!!


----------



## selina22

Hi everyone i had my stitch put in on wednesday a mcdonald one, im so nervous, i dont even move, im only 13weeks 5 days and am petrified it wont hold how am i going to manage?? rant over lol... hope your all doing well x


----------



## LaRockera

*Selina *- you couldn't have put the stitch at a better time. You have 99,5% of success, so fear not! I had mine inserted at 13+3, and was not even told to go on bedrest. I did put my foot up at any given chance of course, and was told to stay on pelvic rest and away from house chores. Just take a bit of extra care, drink plenty of fluids, take care of your personal hygiene and you'll be absolutely fine, hon.:thumbup:


----------



## nhood

Lizzie and others can you reassure me. I keep having nightmares that my waters broke and I didn't know until a sonogram, because the stitch was too strong that I didn't leak

I know I am being silly and everything seem to be going well, but I do have anxieties.


----------



## sunkiss

JessiBear that is sounding positive hun, i dont have much experience with it all but sounds like the ladies on the thread are right and u n LO is gonna be just fine, i will keep u in my prayers :hugs:

book.fish, thank u hun n i pray u go all the way as well!! i am so very sorry for the loss of ur brother. the worst kinda pain to be dealing with especially in ur condition, please do not stress too much the best u can. i never knew angels really existed n souls of luv ones never leave u until my baby passed on. trust me ur brother has not left u and he will always be here for u in some ways, ppl say that in loss but it really is true. we never have the answers why our love ones had to leave us so soon or unexpected, our hearts mourn n hurt n long to hold them, talk to them, tell them all the things we wish we had, just for that one last chance, so natural for u to have those feelings hun, u go through the motions n u will get through it, i believe wut doesnt kill us will surely make us stronger!! God will never give u more than u can handle, was hard to keep my faith in the beginning through my loss but i held on n He showed me the answers. wut helped me through loss was actually having a talk with the one i loss, although they could not answer me back with their voice n i couldnt hold them, i could feel the presence and i felt so much better after the talk, like i got stuff off my chest and was slowly able to move on, its like a therapy almost. light a white candle for ur brother and talk to him hun, he will hear u and he will hug ur heart without u even knowing it :hugs:

lizzy i am feeling so much better today, feels like i am getting stronger everyday, thank u again for ur advice, i have been keeping up with the meds and the bowel thing is starting to pass, well i went twice today and the second time was a lil runny but it didnt feel so uncomfortable as the past days so i believe it is resolving whew :D!! sorry about the bad fish, hope u didnt get sick from it. i think most of us have ate something questionable and didnt realize it til later.


----------



## sunkiss

nhood i swear i keep having the craziest dreams also, i think its so natural to feel that way, not knowing gives so much anxiety. all i can offer is prayer, that is wut helps to get me through it. i talk to my angel n God n ask them to help me through n then i feel better. it doesnt always take away all the fears but it certainly makes me feel better n helps to keep my faith n sanity that everything will work out in the end. our odds are really great since we had the stitch done so early before any major problems!! positive vibes hun :hugs:


----------



## nhood

sunkiss said:


> nhood i swear i keep having the craziest dreams also, i think its so natural to feel that way, not knowing gives so much anxiety. all i can offer is prayer, that is wut helps to get me through it. i talk to my angel n God n ask them to help me through n then i feel better. it doesnt always take away all the fears but it certainly makes me feel better n helps to keep my faith n sanity that everything will work out in the end. our odds are really great since we had the stitch done so early before any major problems!! positive vibes hun :hugs:

Sunkiss, thanks for the reassurance. Are you still on bedrest? I think today I am going to get up and walk around more.


----------



## sunkiss

ur welcome hun, i have been walking around the house a bit, not doing anything strenuous but i will have wicked gas if i just lay down :blush: i have to return to work monday and im feeling much better so hopefully i will be good at work. honestly i am sick of this bed already, been in it since tuesday, i can only imagine the ladies that have to endure this for mths, if i have too i will too but will not be fun for sure.


----------



## sunkiss

welcome selina22, glad ur cerclage went well hun, i had the mcdonald done on thursday myself @ 16 weeks, pretty new to this myself so still learning...the ladies here are great n have alot of insight so stick around :D


----------



## chistiana

Nhood- dont worry hun, if your water broke (they wont!) the stitch wouldnt hold it in, you d know! I kept having and still have sometimes nightmares about going to the loo and seeing blood...that s my worst fear...i think it is only natural hun but as the time passes the nightmares get a lil better and you ll be able to relax a little more.xo

Selina- as larockera said you put the stitch in at the best possible time in your pg! Now what ever your cervix does you can rest assured that the stitch is there and it can hold A LOT of weight so please dont worry. You will manage....actually with time it gets easier... I was put on bed rest at 12+4 and i every week i d think to myself "how am i going to manage this?" but i m 29w tomorrow, still on bed rest and it doesnt seem so terrifying anymore. Put small goals ahead of you and give yourself something to celebrate after each goalpost...soon you ll be more relaxed and will feel more confident. The ladies on this thread are an excellent support system so talk about all your fears and you ll get through. Xo


----------



## sunkiss

wow chistiana, bless ur heart for having to go on bedrest so early, i am already pulling out my hair n it hasnt even been a week!! can i ask why u had to go on bedrest early on? i am expecting at some point i may have too as well but i am hoping to at least get through 2nd tri. do most ladies have to go on bedrest at some point? my doc is checking me in 2 weeks, how often should i be seeing her?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :) 

Selina, great to hear you got the stitch and the paranoia and anxiety is completely normal darlin'. Take things easy until you make it safely past 30wks and you'll be absolutely fine.

Nhood, to echo Christiana the stitch would not hold the waters in hun, and even if it were possible ou would definitely feel some symptoms before you got to the ruptured membranes stage anyway. 

With twins I'd recommend resting as much as possible. I pretty much didn't move from around 10wks, mainly because I felt so grim if I did. The pressure down below was immense if I was upright for more than 5mins, so I took it as a sign to be horizontal for the duration. I didn't feel confidant enough to move again until 36wks, by which point I was so big and heavy, it was impossible anyway lol. The months of rest is worth it in the end for teo big healthy full termers tho :) xxx

SK - bed rest isn't a foregone conclusion with IC, but many ladies make the decision to do it because they are fearful not to. There is no hard evidence that it makes a huge difference, but it makes sense that lying down or atleast partial rest removes any additional strain and weight from an already weak cervix. I certainly believe it worked in combination with the stitch for me, but then I had the additional complication of carrying twins. 

I don't know whether I will be lucky enough to have another pregnancy, but if I do and if it is a singleton I am hopeful that I won't need to rest quite so much as with the twins, and will be able to move around normally (taking care not to do anything strenuous like lifting, cleaning or prolonged periods on my feet). I'd recommend that you do the same as far as you can, and wait and see what the next scan reveals. 

Be dictated by your cervix and baby Hun. If all looks ok with your usual activity levels, then It will probably be ok to carry on as before but cutting out any extar manual stuff. If your cervix is funneled and under strain, then it might be worth going onto partial rest at home. I'm sure your doctor will advise you about this depending on how things are going. Every woman and cervix is different, as is every pregnancy. Usually women do end up on some kind of bed rest at some point even with a stitch, but how much and for how long is debatable.

If you can I would rest anyway just to be on the safe side, but if you feel comfortable with a return to work and normal activities the. Just ensure you take things as easily as possible. I tend to be overly cautious but then my approach isn't for everyone, neither is it always necessary. Keep an open mind sweet, but be prepared for months of rest if need be. The time does pass, and the end result is so worth the few months of inactivity :) xxx

Bf - :hugs: With you chicken :hugs: 

Love to everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Ladies, 
Hope you're all well, you all sound like you're doing amazingly. 
Jessi- you have done so well to get to 26 weeks and have the steroid shots with baby's head low down. There must be some strength there, as Lizzie said, and the bed rest in hospital will hopefully gain you some cervical length. You are in the best place, as much as it is difficult to be there, and you seem so upbeat, which will really help you. Good luck.

Sunkiss- the most common times to be on bed rest are post stitch, and then during the mid 20's when the growing baby puts pressure on a weak cervix. However, with a preventative stitch, you have so much more hope going for you, and there have been many ladies on here with a stitch placed before any cervical changes have occurred, and have carried on with their pregnancies relatively normally. That said, it is important to rest up wherever possible, be horizontal as much as you can to take the weight off your cervix and allow the stitch to do it's job. Also, make sure that you drink plenty of water to avoid dehydration, which will prevent contractions and ward off dreaded uti's. You should be fine at work, but you must not be afraid to mention to your doctor if you feel uncomfortable being at work, both physically and psychologically, this is your baby and you need to fell supported. Couple that with the tvu's you will be getting, and you and bubs will be in safe hands.

Congrats on your sticth Selena. Just as I've said to sunkiss, you have done the best possible thing. Bed rest is hard work, but you can get through it, distraction is the key, tv, dvd's, magazines and lots of tlc. Good luck.

Kate- hope you're feeling better, not long now....how exciting!

Lizzie- oh I so feel for you, I am a terrible cook and I always stress that I've undercooked something, or given my DH something that was out of date. My children are used to me overcooking their food, as i'm terrified of poisoning them. I was obsessive about this during pregnancy, and then weaning Bella and previously Oliver, so I understand your worry. I have panicked myself to the point (whilst non-preggo) that I have made myself sick through worry, (not a way I'd advise to solve the problem!)Anyway, my logic agrees with Kate, you would have been sick by now if you were going to be, speaking from experience with seafood that I ate in a restaurant once, it didn't hang around long enough when it decided to make a reappearance! It was literally, the worst value for money meal I have even eaten as it only lasted 3 hours! DH wasn't impressed lol. Also, I have always thought that shellfish being ever so slightly put of date is the most likely to cause a stomach upset, and something like cod was not as risky, even if out of date. I don't know if I'm thinking about this too much, but that's the reason why some religions forbid foods like shellfish, as typically, in hotter climates, it is difficult to store without "going off" and posing a health risk. If it were truly unsuitable for eating, you would have been overcome by the smell, I'm sure. Good luck and don't panic. :hugs:


----------



## nhood

Whew Christiana and Lizzie, you're the best. Lizzie you are right I feel a lot of pressure. Did you go on bedrest?If so, how long? I go back to work on april 10th and I don't know if my body can handle 8 hrs a day. I think I am going to request a reduce schedule.


----------



## chistiana

Sunkiss- i really dont think all stitch ladies go on bed rest! I had very heavy bleeding at 12+4 which lasted for a good 5 weeks and given that i ve had 2 mcs plus a bicornuate uterus puts me at a much higher risk for preterm labor. If it wasnt for the bu i think i would still have stayed on bed rest until about 24 weeks but maybe i d be up by now. Now i m running out of space so the doc wont allow me to get off bed rest before birth! But many ladies ob this thread seem to just be on pelvic rest when there re no extra complications and obviously when you can put your feet up take the time to! Ow and i was being seen every 2 weeks too until recently...now it s every 3 weeks. Xo so glad you re feeling so good and everything is feeling right!

Lizzie-sorry hun, hadnt realised you were ill with food poisoning, are you feeling any better?


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much for ur advice n wise words ladies :hugs: i will def listen to my body, the min i feel uncomfortable i am back on bedrest, for the most part i am sitting in a non stressful environment at work but i am prepared to go on bedrest at any time.


----------



## lizziedripping

Nhood - I did rest on the sofa downstairs from 10wks, only getting up to cook the occasional meal, shower and get the kids ready for school etc (after 16wks we decides even that was too much and had someone help with those tasks too). I'd say I was horizontal for 80% of the day for 7/8mths.

I'm glad in a way that it felt too scary to move because if I had felt normal, and had less pressure and aching I would have been tempted to do more. Doing more might have caused problems for me and the twins might have delivered early - something we'll never know for certain.

Because you don't have the worry of children to look after too, I'd try to reduce your daily hours/activities then when you get home lie down and rest as much as you can stand. So long as you're not lifting and carrying at work or home, and are seated or lying down most of the time, you should be fine. 

The next few months are going to be frightening sweetie, but you will get the other side, and your much deserved day will come. You feel scared and alone for even a second honey, get immediately on here and ask for help to get through it - don't suffer alone :hugs:

My lovely Helen, thanks for taking the time to write in response to last night's panic! I am ok, no signs of anything yet, but I'll only know for certain when the usual 24/48hr incubation period is up. With every passing hour tho I feel reassured :) I was so annoyed with myself, but atleast I hadn't fed the poor kids 2wk old rotting fish!! What a numptey (hee hee, iPad wanted to change that to 'nun prey' lol - how apt). Thanks for caring :hugs:

C hun, not ill just worried that I might be after serving up rancid fish!! Xxx


----------



## sunkiss

chistiana, thank u hun, wow u ladies give me hope that all will be ok, u have been so blessed to make it n still going strong :D!! can i ask what is a bicornuate uterus? my doc told me last visit that my uterus is tilted back and that was at my 15th week appt, she doesnt seem worried about it but i wonder how that will affect things. she said as the baby grows later in pregnancy that it usually tilts in proper position, so she wasnt concerned. i also have another concern, my pap came back with low grade abnormal cells on my cervix, i had this like 20 yrs ago and it was treated n this is the first time it ever came back, i am assuming it is very mild because last yr july my pap was normal with last pregnancy. at first doc wanted me to have a colposcopy done to check it but she said its not treatable to after birth, however now she wants to hold off because of IC diagnosis...i just pray it stays low grade. she nor my reg gyn seems to be too concerned about it so i will leave it alone for now.


----------



## lizziedripping

My uterus is tilted back (retroverted) too SK, it doesn't cause any problems in pregnancy and as your doc says, once your uterus gets to a certain size, it is moves back into the 'correct' position again anyway. Its actually very common :)

Sorry to hear about your abnormal smear. It shouldn't be a problem, and your doc is right to avoid colposcopy due to your IC. It's probably your previous treatment which caused the IC in the first place. Best to avoid any unnecessary intervention til after the baby is born x


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much lizzie :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Hey sunkiss! A bicornuate uterus is basically a uterus with a split in the middle...so instead of a whole nice and round uterus i have 2 small halfs.baby can only grow in one side so basically has half the space. Dont worry about the titled thing, lizzie has said it all and i too have a titled uterus..i think it is quite common! Sorry to hear about the smear test, but as long as baby is cooking well in there i d leave any further investigations till after birth. I m pretty sure you ll get good reults after birth though. Xo

Lizzie- oups sorry, my pregnancy brain is getting the best of me! Hope everything is ok!


----------



## sunkiss

thanks chistiana, wow i tell u pregnancy will surly teach u some things.


----------



## kateqpr

Hi all, 

Little update. I've started spotting and mild cramps. Midwife seems to think this might be the beginning of my mucous plug. Yay!! Feeling sick and tired so trying to rest today as much as possible just on case. Andy's at work so hoping its not today! TV for me and poppy I think.... 

Have read all your posts and will reply later when hopefully I'm feeling better 

X


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys.

I received some tragic news from a dear friend of mine this morning. Her baby girl was stillborn halfway her second trimester, and even though I don't know if it was a case of IC, I would like to ask you to send your good thoughts and wishes and even prayers depending on your own beliefs to her.

It was devastating news to hear, even more so since the memories of constant agony are still fresh in my memory. The news broke my heart. :cry:

I felt the need to post here, and I'm sure you all understand why. 

May time be kind to her and her wonderful partner, and may the find the strength to try again soon. 

LR.


----------



## chistiana

Hey kate! Super woaou!!! I m so excited for you! Hope this is it but that you ll hold off till andy s back! Waiting for a very exciting new update!xo


----------



## chistiana

LR i am so so sorry for your friend and her loss...what a terrible and unfair thing to go through...i will be praying she can find some peace and comfort in her family and friends. All my thoughts are with them.


----------



## LaRockera

I've just checked my FB only to find out that *Indian Maa* gave birth to a gorgeous baby boy!

CONGRATS, honey!

Another one making it! :happydance:

I'm now hoping to keep hearing positive updates from *Jimmy *until she gets to take her baby boy home, much like *Amy *did!

And *Kate*- we're all here, excitedly waiting for your updates!:hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

LR: really sorry for your friend's tragic loss :(


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kate, maybe this is the start of something hun, will keep my finger's crossed for you. All I had were mild cramps with my first, 24hrs later I had lost the entire plug and was in full blown labour! Hope this is it for you :hugs:

LR - I am so sorry for your friend :( She has now somehow to work through her grief, but I'm not sure how. The loss of a child is the ultimate nightmare for any parent, and one which should just never happen to a loving mother :cry: Wishing her lots of love xxx

Bf - you ok? You're never far from my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Hi LaRock- my sincerest condolences to your friend, the loss of a baby is incomprehensible and so very wrong. Sending her love x

Kate- sounds like you're on the way to delivery then yipppeee! So excited for you x


----------



## JessiBear

Hey ladies, 
so some bad and good news. I have been in the birthing suite all night with cervix messuring 0 and my waters bulging. I had some contractions but they gave me some medicine to stop them. I currently have not had my baby boy.. but with everything going on with me they suspect labour is going to happen soon. Just a matter of time really.
so scared

Jessi x


----------



## sunkiss

LaRockera i am so very sorry to hear of ur friends lost, it is indeed devastating, around the same time i lost my little girl so i can imagine the hurt n pain she is feeling, wish i could hug her n tell her it will all be okay, i will keep her n her angel in my prayers :hugs:

yay kateqpr, another success on the way :D!! i pray all goes well with ur delivery hun!!


----------



## sunkiss

JessiBear i'm keeping u and LO in prayer hun, i hope baby can hold on a lil longer but if not as the ladies have said baby has a good chance to survive, so many great success stories here, hold on hunny and keep ur faith!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JB - you might not think it, but you have actually done so well to keep that little boy inside for so long considering your cervix began to change weeks ago. Every extra day you have given him is a massive leap in his chances of survival and good health, and most of the babies we saw in the NIcU born at 26/27wks did so much better than those born at 24/25. 

As a Mother you don't want your baby to spend even one night in intensive care (I know that only too well), but as tough as the journey is, it can have a positive outcome, and your dream of bringing him home will happen sooner than you think sweetie. 

Strange as it sounds, every day that you have been cramping and contracting is actually good for lo - mother nature releases special hormones during these protracted premature labours which are specially designed to mature the lungs of preemie babies. His being in 'distress' is actually making him stronger and preparing him for an early life outside the womb. I am convinced it is Evie's dramatic entrance and my being in labour for a week which helped her to not only survive, but have relatively few complications once she was born. The steroids too are very effective, and it is great that you've managed to hold on until they they were administered.

Will be thinking of you and lo my lovely. Keep the faith, stay strong and know that this little boy needs you more now than ever. Welcome him into the world as if he were full term, and convey to him your belief that he can and will make it. Sending positive thoughts your way :hugs:


----------



## pinkladyangel

Hi Ladies
I posted on here a few months ago about having a cervical stitch put in early. Well now I'm pregnant and so worried. For those of you that don't remember (this thread moves so quick lol) I had a baby girl at 25+1wks last August unfortunately she grew her angel wings 15days later. At Christmas we decided to try again. I'm currently 13 weeks and tomorrow I go to have my stitch put in. I'm so nervous as last time it was put in I was 22 weeks and already 3cm dilated. I only managed another 3 weeks before going into labour. My consultant isn't 100% certain that it was IC but says that he'll put the stitch in anyway (maybe because of my age. I'm 39). I had a scan last friday and baby doing fine and no funneling could be seen.
Tomorrow is D day and scared doesn't begin to describe how I'm feeling. I know it's the right thing to do but I'm still scared it won't work. I don't think I could cope with it happening again.
Any info/ advice would be so gratefully recieved right now. You ladies seem to know more than the professionals lol.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi pink lady :hugs: Aww hun, stitching at 22wks after cervical changes is a whole different ball game to stitching electively early on. There is every chance it will work this time and I am so relieved your doctor is being proactive this time. Your age is irrelevant really, and doesn't put you at any increased risk cervix-wise. The stitch is brilliant, and works pretty much every time if IC is the issue. Good luck today xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you so very much for sending your good thoughts to my friend, everyone.

*Jessi*-I'm sorry you're going through this, hon. :( Like Lizzie said, you'll be 27 weeks soon, which means third trimester, and your baby already has very good chances of survival. There was a lady here, Amy, who had her baby at 25 weeks and recently took her home! We're all thinking of you!

*Pinklady *- like Lizzy said (again :rolleyes:) an elective cerclage at 13 weeks is a whole different story than one at 22 weeks. Your chances of success are 99,5%- or, like my doctor had said, 100%; you either do it to succeed or you don't do it at all. Still, it's only normal for you to be terrified after what you've been through, so don't fight it. Once the day is here and over, and the next days, and weeks too, you'll start to breathe again.


----------



## nhood

Jessi, you will be in my prayers. I know everything will be ok. You've made it this far. And you're almost 27 weeks, which is terrific.


----------



## nhood

Lizzie, thanks so much for your encouragment. I wish I knew how to use the smilie faces, because I would give you the warmest hug right now.

Btw, did you say I would get a discharge?I m getting a yellowish discharge, should I be concern? Its only when I wipe. Also did anyone get a yeast/vaginal infection from the cerclage. I have some itching going on and don't know if I should call my doctor or if it can wait until my appt. on Wednedsay.


----------



## chistiana

Jessi- I too am thinking of you hun, you sound like a really strong lady and your lo will be one too. Even though i pray lo can stay in there to bake a little longer i wish you an uneventful delivery and will be keeping you and lo in my prayers.

Pink lady- not much (or anything at all) i can add to what the other ladies wrote...just wanted to wish you a speedy recovery (well it s not even a recovery....you ll be just fine after the stitch is in!) and that you can stay and chat with us for another 27 weeks! wishing you all the best and try not to worry about the procedure tomorrow, this is a whole new pg and being proactive does miracles!

Nhood- since the stitch i ve had like 4 uti s...the doc said it s because of the foreign object in there (after i swore i keep my hygiene very well thank you- i m no skunk!!)...i think you can wait till wednesday but if you re concerned just give him a call..nothing to lose there!


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone, 

Larockera - so so sorry to hear about your friends loss. Its just tragic, isn't it. Sending prayers and thoughts. 

Jessi - good luck. I do hope things settle down for a few more weeks for you. Try and keep positive and calm and i hope they're looking after you well. 

Pinklady - please, try not to be too scared - i know its easier said than done though. The procedure is very quick, and at 13 weeks is not very invasive and highly successful. It's such an insurance policy for the future, as really your baby just can't escape now. It will probably feel a bit uncomfortable afterwards, with some light bleeding, which is totally normal and to be expected. But within a week or so you should feel like a normal pregnant lady again. 

Nhood - any pregnant woman is susceptible to infections, and they are more common when you're pregnant. You're probably absolutely fine - we've all had off discharge at different times that means nothing - but it's also a good idea to be very proactive when you're worried about something, mainly for your own peace of mind. I've had thrush in this pregnancy, and its very easily and quickly treatable, so maybe do pop to your triage and get it checked out, so you can rest easy. 

Hello everyone else - Christiana, Helen, Lizzie, Bookfish, Sunkiss !!

Two bits of news - text JJ today and great news - her little boy is been taken out of NICU and is now upgraded to Special Care. Woohoo!! She said he's still doing as well as to be expected, but JJ is still very nervous about the future (understandably, given how stressful her pregnancy was). She's managing to express and so breast feed him, and has cuddled him once, but hoping to get more hugs now he's out of NICU. Sending you so much luck and love, JJ!!

My news... spent the afternoon at triage after my midwife referred me today. The spotting is still very light and still having mild period pains, but the doctor couldn't see any cause of the bleeding. My cervix appears closed (boo!!), they can see my lovely cervical polyp, but don't think that's the cause of the bleeding. Ruled out placenta, so no idea why i'm spotting. I'm so disappointed - i was so sure things were starting to happen but now it seems its just a red herring. 

Right - i need to create a dessert out of my bare fridge. Banana splits, here we come!

Night all

XX


----------



## liven1980

Lizzie, Chris and LaR: thank you for your replies regarding my planned c cection at 37+5. Its not settled yet, im going back wed, and will spek more about it. I am on board with all ur arguments, on one side the baby will be fine, on other side, the longer inside the better. As u said Lizzie, the doc is probably feeling we are pushing it if we wait longer, and I think they prefer the c cection to be planned, and not an emergency one. I asked doc about week 38 + 0, but thats on a friday and they do not perform planned c cectiond during friday-sunday, so I must probably pick between 37+5 or 38 +3. Well, i will know more on wed. To be honest, right know, I am not sure I will even get to 37, as i feel a lot of pressure on cervix. So one day at time. I am greatful getting as far as i have, as we were prepeared to lose this baby also when I was admitted in week 20.

To all new ladies, welcome and hello :) i am looking forward to folw u! I am sure u with the early cerclage will be very fin, mine was an emergency one, but is still holding. 

Jessi: thinking about u. Know u are scared, but this can go very well, dont forgrt that!

Lar: So sorry about ur friends loss. I am sorry to say that I know how she is feeling as i lost my first son. I cant say anything that will make her feel better right now, but I know that she some day will be able to smile again. It will take time, but one day she will feel more like her normal self again. I am sending her my love.

Nhood: my discharge have been yellow the whole pg. yellow and watery, yellow and mucusy....had many swabs, all came back clean. 

jj: thinking about u and youre boy! 

Lizzie: did everything go well with you aftervthe fish-incident? I hope so!!!:flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

All is well on the fish front thanks Liven :) Good luck for Wednesday hun, whatever you decide x

Nhood, the yellow discharge might be something and nothing, are you drinking enough? I find that my discharge is stained yellow if my urine is strong. With twins you really need to be drinking a glass per hour to stop dehydration. 

A stitch won't cause a yeast infection necessarily, but it is more common in pregnancy. It shouldn't be a problem, but it's best to get it treated ASAP to minimise your discomfort - also, its better to keep everything as healthy as possible down there too. X

Yey for JJ and her lo :happydance: I'm guessing they've got the all clear on his health so far? No obvious signs of a problem which caused the poly? Certainly all the early signs look good. So pleased for her. Please pass on my regards again Kate :) x

Olga hun, still worried, still wondering.............xxx


----------



## chistiana

JJ- hey i know you re not reading this but super yayayayayayay for lo!!!so very happy and excited for you and your boy, we re all still thinking of you!well done hun!

Kate-booooooo for closed cervix but hey you know what...whether your girly wants to stay in there or not she has no choice...things will start sooner or later so just enjoy banana splits for now hun!

Liven- good luck on wednesday babe, just siscuss it with your doc but also keep in mind that either way your baby will be full term so that s what matters really!so excited for yoy!


----------



## nhood

Christiana, kate, lizzie and liven, I am can't wait until my 1st OB since the cerclage. I so pray everything is fine, but to be honest, I've been feeling alittle weird. Maybe its just nerves. Pray forme Wednesday.


----------



## lizziedripping

Nhood, my first appt post stitch terrified me. I had it placed at 12wks, and a follow up appt at 15wks. I went into it convinced my cervix had already funneled because I had felt so bad after the surgery and still felt such horrendous vaginal pressure, cramps and tightenings since its placement. I was shocked to discover it was fine and looking good. Keep an open mind honey, good things can happen too :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Very very glad for JJ. I guess her little boy is an amazing little hero. So very nice!!! 

Just hoping everything works out well for her....

A big 'hi' to everyone.

My update: on Sunday night, my mucous discharge was pinkish. Went to A&E . Duty doctor took a swab, manually checked and confirmed that cervix is still closed externally. The manual check hurt. It was as if some object was pushing against some metal in my cervix. I feared that my cervix will give away after that examination.

When my regular OB does a check, its so swift and painless.

Yesterday nothing happened. So am still here, hanging.


----------



## JimmyJam

Good morning my gorgeous ladies!

Finally I've got twenty minutes or so to post. Thank you all soooooo much for your kind wishes & good vibes. It feels like it's been centuries ...

LaRock, so sorry to hear about your friend, just awful. So many women on here have gone through it with immense bravery & I'm sure we she will too in time. I am thinking of her & sending positive vibes. The sun will shine again.

Sunkiss hello nice to meet you. And Jessi you are also in my thoughts, I know the scary place you're in ....

Lizzie, Helen, Christiana, Bookfish, Liven, Olga & everyone else I send you love & luck ...

Well ... 'Wrigglesworth', who doesn't have a proper name yet b/c I've hardly had five minutes with my husband and any time I do have am tired and grumpy, is doing fairly well at the moment - I say that with hesitation as the road ahead is littered with jeopardy but he's HERE!!! 

After five years' trying, three years of fertility treatment, four failed cycles of IVF, an ectopic, a chemical, laparoscopies & hysteroscopies & finally a natural conception resulting in a complicated & scary high risk pregnancy that has tested my mettle to the limit. For the first time in my life there were moments when I doubted my ability to get through my situation but, with the help of some exceptional professionals (& a few exceptional ladies on this board), we made it. We still have challenges ahead & I'm sure the journey will be a long one, but for now at least I am able to call myself a mum - for the first time. And he is GORGEOUS!!!

I know the fabulous Kate has been kind enough to update you all regularly and that she's posted that yesterday, on his first week's birthday, Wriggles was moved from NICU into Special Care. In NICU he was strapped up to the CPAP breathing machine & under the ultraviolet lights 24/7 for jaundice so I only got to hold him once. But yesterday he seemed so much happier, free from all the gubbins, & we had a really good cuddle. When he was born his red blood cell count was v high & he was pretty bruised from delivery, so much so he looked like a giant, wrinkled, angry blueberry - but now his colour's down and the swelling has subsided & he's started to look like a little man ... No known cause for the poly has yet been established although I live in fear some nasty genetic condition will present itself in the weeks to come. The psychologists have suggested I have a chat with the senior consultants to help allay my fears as I just can't seem to let go even though they seem to be happy with him & his progress ...

My labour was pretty dramatic. Before giving birth I didn't realise that 'labour' was all the contractions & waters breaking etc & that delivery itself was fairly quick ... I thought labour meant you were pushing for 48 hours or whatever .. Anyway. 

On the Friday morning, just as my Consultant, Andrew McCarthy, was doing his ward rounds, I had a little 'gush' of fluid. I mentioned it to him & he was fairly noncommital about it, suggesting it was probably cervical fluid. That evening, around 7pm, I started to experience cramping with my Braxton Hicks. I was a bit apprehensive & left my room to talk to a midwife & bumped into the Consultant who'd been managing my poly condition, Sailesh Kumar. He'd been planning on popping in to see me anyway as I'd had a really rough week that week & had emailed him & McCarthy b/c I wanted to go home. In retrospect I think it's likely that my hormones were playing havoc, something I always overlooked in my pg b/c it was so complicated. At times I think I forgot I was pregnant!!

Dr Kumar said I should expect some discomfort & contractions b/c I was showing like I was 34/36 weeks rather than almost 28 & I have enormous respect for him so took it at face value. But at Midnight I passed some brown discharge (although the Midwives were fairly relaxed about it) & all through the night I had painful 'tightenings' which made me cry out in pain. I hate weekends in hospital, when no one is around, and on Saturday it took until 1pm for me to be sent up to the labour ward to see the duty doctor who was on there. The registrar doing the rounds was busy and the duty doctor couldn't leave the ward, so instead they sent me to her. She examined me & said my cervix still had length & was closed but noted the brown discharge & watery fluid. She had me put on the CGT machine to monitor contractions for SEVEN hours; I was gutted. Saturday was meant to be my day of leave to go home & sit in the Spring sunshine with Matt & the cat. Instead I spent it looking at the sunshine bouncing off the walls of Wormwood Scrubs prison & reflecting back into my lonely little room. 

Towards the end of the day the doctor said I could go back down to my room but as long as I kept an eye out for any fluid loss & notify her immediately if that happened. Overnight I filled two pads with fluid & was convinced my waters had gone but the midwives seemed fairly unfussed about it & when finally the senior registrar arrived early Sunday afternoon, he examined my cervix & told me it was dry & that the fluid was most likely discharge. I knew it wasn't - have never seen that quantity of discharge before - but he told me I could be active so Matt & his mum took me for a walk around Wormwood Scrubs fields in a wheelchair! Jesus we went quite far, it could've been a disaster!!!

So at ten that night, after Matt & his ma left, I was lying watching telly & felt a big 'gush'. I ran to the loo & it was pissing out of me so I called the midwife. She was about to call the doctor when she decided to get me to catch some of the fluid in a kidney bowl & then looked at it & said 'that's not amniotic fluid, that's urine' & told me I had involuntary incontinence from the pressure on my bladder of water & baby. To be fair amniotic fluid does look like urine, but I was catching pints of this stuff & also able to pee while the fluid was gushing at the same time. So I called for the midwives again & this time a different one came. She took one look at the kidney dish & me on the loo with fluid gushing out & said 'that's not urine, get into bed - you're at risk of cord prolapse'. 

My bed was wheeled up to the labour ward & I texted Matt to say he should come back in, my waters had broken & a Senior Registrar came to see me. She said that even if my waters had gone that wouldn't necessarily mean I could go into labour & that, even though I'd started having really painful contractions which came every 6 minutes (Matt was timing them), she didn't want to remove the stitch until we were sure in case it put me into labour early. 

Matt stayed with me until about three & after he left I tried to doze in-between contractions while swimming in pools of water. At 5am I called the lovely Junior midwife who was looking after me as my bed was in rivers & needed changing & while she changed it for me I popped to the loo. 

Cue Horrors!!! I sat down on the seat & felt something fall between my legs & slap heavily between my thighs - of course I thought it was the baby and screamed & screamed until they all came running & carried me back to my bed shouting 'please don't let my baby die .. What is it what is it'. 

'we don't know, the doctors are coming ...'

Tbc bollocks I have to shower & get ready for hospie, I'm off on a mammoth scribe sorry everyone blah blah baby brain will finish up later ... Express express express my lofe ks a fountain of breast milk Mwoah xxxxxx


----------



## kateqpr

WHAT A CLIFFHANGER!!!!!

So good to hear from you, sounding so positive (even if its cautiously so!)

Am awaiting your next instalment with baited breathe....

XX


----------



## book.fish2011

JJ...honestly that's scary!!!! What was that popped out in loo?

The whole story has scared me. Somehow. 

I will tell why. Yesterday there was a story in a Dubai newspaper about a couple who who had twins last November at 25 weeks. The babies have been in nicu since then; they are thankfully fine- but the hospital bill is a whopping 1m Dirhams (170,000 GBP) excluding medicines etc. they aren't letting them take the babies from the nicu because the couple are unable to pay up. 

But JJ, am sure your son will be fine. Give him all our love.


----------



## lizziedripping

Wonderful to hear from you JJ :hugs: Congratulations on the birth of 'Wriggles' and so pleased he appears to be doing so well, atleast for now. Wow, your birth story so far doesn't sound too dissimilar from mine with Evie! Aren't some midwives so rubbish - the times I was told I wasn't in labour.....................I so was. 

Anyhow honey, please update and give us the full story - feel like I've just watched a particularly exciting episode of Neighbours, only to be left in limbo as the deceptively cheery theme tune cuts in! Keep that bm flowing btw, it's what helped Evie come through the NICU relatively unscathed I think :) xxx

Bf - don't worry (impossible I know) about the pink discharge and stabbing sensation in your cervix. I didn't have bleeding after 13wks, but there are hundreds of IC ladies who have and it rarely sinister. Your cervix is very vascular and sensitive to the presence of the stitch, this NOt the same as it is failing hun. 

Please discourage them from doing internals too - they don't really confirm anything, other than to establish that your cervix is closed below the stitch. If it weren't you would have had contractions, and lots of bleeding by now - you would definitely be in no doubt that things were happening without the need for an internal. I wouldn't allow them to do anything additional that might introduce infection - rare as that is. 

The next few weeks will be very frightening for you sweet, I remember how scary :( So far the stitch has held up well and there is no reason why it shouldn't continue to do so xxx


----------



## LindyB

Hello this is my first message on this forum. I have spent a while reading everyone's post and hope everyone is well, especially JJ and her little boy.

I have two little boys. My first is almost four and he was born at 34 weeks after PROM. It was suspected that I had a shortened cervix after having LLetz treatment for abnormal cells about 12 years ago. I had a stitch placed at 16 weeks for my second pregnancy and everything went well - no complications at all. My waters broke the day before my stitch was due to be taken out at 36 + 6 weeks. My stitch was removed a few hours later while I was having tightenings but I didn't go into full labour until about 10 hours later when my second little boy was born. Our second little boy is now 2 and has special needs ( he was born deaf and has a development delay). This was a complete shock to us because all my blood test and scans were fine and I was healthy etc all the way through. The doctors/consultants have done countless tests and have never been able to give us a reason. The consultants think the reason is a genetic one but haven't been able to give us a diagnosis as yet.

Anyway after lots of genetic counselling and thinking things through I am now 7 weeks pregnant with our 3rd and we are delighted. I will see the same consultant as last time at 12 weeks. I just wanted to know if anyone knows how successful stitches are the second time round? I am now also worried that maybe my cervix was damaged further when the stitch was removed.

Thank you :flower:


----------



## kateqpr

Hi Lindy, 

Welcome aboard, and congratulations on your pregnancy! 

I'm currently on my second stitch, and am 38 weeks tomorrow, so in my experience, a second stitch was a successful as the first. I guess the only thing i would do differently is to have my stitch electively as early as possible. In both my pregnancy, they did a 'wait and see' approach (i'd have two big LLETZ procedures too) but with each my cervix suddenly shortened at 18 weeks when my cervix went to around 1cm. If i had my time again, i'd insist on the stitch around the 13 week mark, mainly for peace of mind, plus i think it might have meant i wouldn't have had to have such a long period of bed rest (which is so not ideal when you have other little ones to look after!)

Keep us posted with how things go for you, and good luck!!

X


----------



## LindyB

Thank you!
x


----------



## chistiana

JJ-wowowowow so so happy to hear from you!and so super exciting for little man to be doing so well and cuddling up with mummy and all!!i just couldnt believe you didnt finish that story, my mouth had dropped and you just stopped...cruel!!!hihihi just joking, it sound like you re doing an amazing job expressing that milk hun, keep it up and we ll be anxiously waiting for more happy updates!!!

Lindy- this is my first cerclage so dont know about second time ones but just wanted to congratulate you on your pg and wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## chistiana

Nhood- i ll be thinking of you tomorrow even though i m very very certain that your docs appointment will go perfectly smoothly! Waiting for your news!


----------



## HelenGee

JJ- oh what story.....firstly, for the love of God what runs through some midwives minds??? I will never understand the utterly useless reassurances some of them give, I remember going to triage before my stitch, and the midwife couldn't find Bella's heartbeat, so she called for a doc to do an abdominal ultra sound on a portable machine. The midwife didn't know how to work the ultrasound so I ended up plugging it in and switching it on for her....DH was in hysterics in the corner, I felt totally grim about it.....did I really trust her to check me over? 

Anyway, I am over the moon that little "Wriggles" cutie chappie is such a little trooper, just like his Mummy, and that you sound so very happy and optimistic. Birth can be a little violent for a lot of babies, full term or not, things like ventouses and forceps can cause a little temporary surface damage, which very quickly heals. Sending him hugs and lots of love.

Lizzie- yay, another Neighbours fan! It's the only soap I can handle in my current soft, don't want to watch violence and need something cheery state. Sorry to any 'Enders here, I just find it all too much to take.

Lindy- I've only had he stitch so I can't comment on the stitch second time around. I do know there are ladies are here who have had more than one sticth and carried successfully to term, in fact, the scar tissue from the stitch can provide further tension in the cervix, actually strengthening it, as opposed to weakening it. 

Hey Kate, hope you're well xxx


Nhood- it sounds like all is fine, but as Lizzie said, I would discourage the manual exams as much as possible, just to try to keep infection-free. Good luck, and try to stay calm :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Lindy and welcome :)

As Helen already said, it is often the case that the scar tissue left over from a previous stitch can make the cervix slow to contract and dilate in labour, thus stronger when it needs to be (at around 20-24wks). You should be fine hun, so long as you get it placed early before any possible cervical changes have occurred. Good luck xxx

Helen - I used to love Neighbours, then in the summer of 2007 stopped watching when it was interrupted by Wimbledon for 2wks :( I never got back into it and now I don't recognise half the cast! Such a shame...........Karl and Susan were my favourites ;) Eastenders is way too depressing, I've never been a fan x


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi All, tnx for messages you lovely bunch. Lindy, thank you, you will find loads of support here. Bf - don't worry, nothing about my pg has been normal, you shouldn't expect such drama .. And Lizzie, God I thought of your story with Evie during the course of that night!!!!!!

*Anyway ...

I'm sitting on a bed screaming & Grace the Junior Midwife is trying to calm me down for the baby's sake & so she puts a monitor on me & I hear the heartbeat & start to breathe & try & calm down for Wriggle's sake. Finally a registrar shows up & announces that my membranes have bulged through the stitch & have created a balloon btw my legs which is collecting water. I mean, Jesus Christ! What more's a girl to go through? She tries to find my stitch despite me telling her the anaethetist who's put it in told me it's a shirodkar, up behind my bladder,& needs to come out under a spinal & despite me Yelling in pain, before the senior consultant rocks up & orders me into theatre announcing she's going to perform a caesar. 

The fab midwife has rung Matt & he arrives just as I'm being wheeled in & an amazing crack team of anaethetists get on the case. The senior registrar asks me what Dr Kumar's plans for my delivery had been as the baby is head down & engaged & I told her I'd been advised it would depend on Wriggle's position. She then has a conflab with the anaethetist b/c I'd had a dvt-busting blood thinner injection at 10pm & the rules dictate a 12-hour interval btw that & a spinal or there's a risk of paralysis if he hits a blood vessel. But he was competent & confident & elected to bend the rules & give me one anyway so they could remove the stitch & give me a c- section if necessary. Phew. Cue enormous south african assistant rolling me over onto my side while Grace holds one leg in the air to stop me squashing my own membrane balloon, into the fetal position & a jab in the spine hy presto numb from the waist down ... I was chatting to Matt & one of the ace team of paedatricians on hand to revive Wriggles if he came when the registrar turned to me & said 'okay, the stitch is out & your membranes have gone' ... & I hadn't felt a thing ...

Back on the labour ward I'm hooked up to a monitor, having regular contractions & spinal top-us as the contractions come and by god was I relieved when it hit 0800 & I knew the hospital would come to life with decent consultants again. First up a lady who was very nice but instinct told me she wasn't right for me, Wriggles' heartbeat would drop every time I had a contraction & she was dithering about what to do & muttering about caesars and waiting & stuff. Politely I told her no disrespect but I wanted to see Dr Kumar & was informed he was in a meeting. Well, as soon as she left the room I told Matt to go & find Dr Kumar & not to come back without him (!) & bless him, he's not the pushy type but 'our baby's life depends on it' gave him the shove he needed & most brilliantly he arrived with the Big Man at his side within about ten minutes. Good work that man!!! Dr Kumar made some swift decisions & concluded it was probably best not to wait but to bring labour on, so they administered an intravenous hormone to move me along and things began to hot up. 

It got even better when the marvellous Mr McCarthy, my modest, dry Irish Consultant took over from the lady consultant & started doing his rounds. He's pretty aloof & told me he'd only come & see me if it was an emergency during the course of the day & when I asked who would deliver said 'a midwife most likely' before departing. Cue the arrival of the most fabulous, eccentric Irish Midwife (who I think he sent in) who started looking at my obs & decided things weren't really alright, the baby's heartbeat was fluctuating violently & that Mr McCarthy should be called back in. Well, blow me down, the big man himself arrived & announced he was going to deliver (!) which is apparently very rare & he really was just totally brilliant. I hadn't taken any antenatal classes, didn't dare, didn't know what to expect but I have to say that the delivery was probably one of the most straightforward parts of my pregnancy. Mr McCarthy told me afterwards that he had been concerned about the baby's heartbeat a couple of times & that he had considered using forceps as I was to far gone for a caesar, but we did it eventually, Matt was amazing & I still can't believe that that little mite Matt was holding today slid effortlessly out of me & into the arms of the waiting paediatric team for revival. I just can't believe I have a son!!

We had a chat with The Consultant in Nicu today who again questioned Wriggle's gestational age, commenting that both his size & behaviour were ahead. It wasn't the milkman, I promise, we had 4 scans in the first trimester that were absolutely consistent with the date we thought we conceived & also a sizing scan which backed this up. Maybe our son is just a Genius ... But he is rather large for his age.*

Consultant did advise caution though, telling us not to look at it through 'rosy glasses' - it might look like he's doing well now but premmies in care can provide a 'rollercoaster' ride ... Bugger. And I just had a fleeting glimpse of positive :-(

I know it'll be a tough journey.*

Anyway.*

Off to milk myself for the umpteenth time today & then my much-needed bed.*

Thanks for your lovely messages. Zzzzzzz


----------



## JimmyJam

Ps sorry about multiple asterixs now idea what that was about

Pps - anyone thinking of Sailesh Kumar or Andrew McCarthy at Queen Charlottes as ob i could not recommend more highly, those men are fantastic, exceptional & talented & I am indebted to both of them ...


----------



## kateqpr

Jimmy!! 

Such a great post. You have a bit of a twinkle back in your eyes, I can tell. ( even though you must be exhausted and hormonal...). And I love the fact your baby was delivered by Andrew McCarthy. One of my weird 80s crushes. 

Looking forward to meeting your little man soon. Now go lactate, lady !! 

Xx


----------



## Sherri81

Hey ladies! I used to pop in quite a bit while expecting my son.

Just wanted to encourage all of the new ladies with stitches, and suffering from IC. Its a rough road, but well worth it in the end!

For those that are still here from when I used to post, I just wanted to say hi, and sorry for not getting on anymore. I rarely turn on the computer anymore; there just isn't time. I managed to create the biggest troublemaker in the world, when I created Colby!! :) If there is something he can get into; he does.... Not even walking yet, but already he's tried climbing out of his crib on a few occassions...

Around this time last year, I was so depressed because I wasn't allowed to get up, and had to spend 24 hours a day on a couch. Now, I am begging to be allowed to sit for just 5 minutes at a time! Big change from last year! Lol.

So hang in there ladies. I never thought I would want to sit on a couch again after being on bed rest for so long, but now, there are days when I do nothing but chase a 9 month old all over, since he thinks the word 'no' means to go faster.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Sherrie, good to hear from you. :hugs:

JJ - wow, what a birth story! NICU can be a roller coaster ride, and they do prepare you for that, but at 28wks and doing so well the chances of something going catastrophically wrong are small especially given lo was a good size. Obviously He is more vulnerable than a full term baby, but I have seen lots of preemies confound medical opinion, breeze thru intensive care and never have another ill day in their lives (my daughter included). He could just be ok Hun, and with each week that passes, that is more and more likely.

As for his size, you ought to mention to the 'doubters' that you know a lady who had a twin who would have been 3/4Ibs at 28wks, and he was perfectly healthy just genetically big. So it does happen, even with a twin! Get in touch any time chick xxxx

Hi to everyone else, everybody ok? Xxxx


----------



## pinkladyangel

Hi ladies
Have had strict instructions to rest and I've been allowed 5mins to sit up and have some laptop time lol.
Would like to thank you all for your positive comments.
I had the stitch yesterday and was a success however it was mentioned that my cervix had already started opening. It was only a finger width and the stitch has now closed it up again.
Being new to IC I've no idea of good or bad. I noticed on my notes that it was written that my cervix is only 3cm long. I only noticed it after i got home so haven't got anybody to ask what this means. Is it good or bad? 
Cervix is now closed which is good enough for me right now. Bleeding has nearly stopped and the only discomfort I have at the moment is from where the spinal needle went in. 
Thank you so much as any information I can get can only benefit.
Sorry I dont have much time on here to reply to any as individuals.
Hope to chat again soon.
Thanks
xxx


----------



## JJEE

Hi all, 

I just wanted to say hi..i have been popping onto this site often over the past few weeks, while trying to find out as much as possible about ladies who have also had a cerclage!

I am 17 weeks pregnant and had mine placed last Thurs, i had been monitored closely this pregnancy as my daughter (child no:2) was born at 31 weeks, i had no idea as to why as my son was born full term weighing a healthy 8lb 1oz! I just shrugged this off as one of those things..until 4 yrs later (now) after deciding to have a 3rd baby, they discovered that my cervix was measuring 2.3cm..so the very next day i had my cerclage!

This is all totally new to me, and i have no idea as to what to expect for the remainder of the pregnancy..i had no idea about CI until last week when i have become obsessed with pouring over the internet trying to find out as much as possibe! I also have no idea if that is indeed what i have..i haven't had an actual diagnosis..i am just assuming this is the case!

Anyway..i am now on 2 weeks bedrest..possibly more if my cervix continues to shorten..i go back next Weds for my CS..and really wanted to join, you all seem very knowledgeable, and it is so nice to find people that are going or have gone through the same thing!!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!! xx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi ladies, just a quick one....Sherrie, you must be psychic, I was wondering only yesterday about you...so glad you've got a little mischief maker :happydance:

Pink lady- from what I can gather, 3cm cervical length is pretty good, especially now the stitch is in place to hold it firm. Not that it matters now as the stitch will do its job, but 2.5cm is classed as a borderline/short measurement, anything around that length needs monitoring and possibly a stitch. Funnelling, when the cervix begins to open from the top, near the baby as it gives out from the weight of the baby, is usually also a sign of a weak cervix. That may also have been present prior to your stitch, but now the stitch will hold it all firmly in. Try not to worry, you've done the best possible thing you could for your baby. :happydance:


----------



## chistiana

Pink lady- so glad the procedure went so well and you have no major discomfort! As helen said, i think 3cm is a good length plus it can lengthen with bed rest (i think bookfish found her cervix lengthening after so much bed rest). But anyhow, stitch is in and chances are it will hold your cervix even if your cervix was to shorten even more!

JJEE- Welcome on the thread and congratulations for your pg! Your doc has done a good job catching that cervix shortening early enough so you re good to go! Stick around, the ladies on this thread are an inspiration and very good support system especially in those long hours on bed rest!

JJ- Dear God, your story really sounds like one of those "one born every minute" episodes! So happy Wriggle is doing well and proving everyone what a big and strong boy he is! Even though i ve never had a similar experience i assume they would tell you not to look through rosy glasses even if he was superman/superwriggles! they have to...
anyway, glad you re sounding so happy and positive hun, you re the best mummy ever for your little man!


----------



## LaRockera

Popping really quickly to say a bit 'wow' to *Jimmy*, to warn her to edit out her name and number as this a public forum :haha: and wish her all the very best, and let her know she's in my thoughts!

Also, welcome to all new members. Currently I really don't have the time to participate as actively as I used to a month ago, but sure thing I'll be back with a vengeance.

x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi pink lady :) It's not unusual for pregnant women to have a slightly dilated cervix this early, and can be completely normal - especially if they have delivered a baby previously. My cervix would admit a decent sized speculum with ease at 12wks (it most definitely should not!), and was incredibly floppy and weak. Although it was closed 'on the table', if I was standing it would have likely been dilated slightly under the weight of the babies even at 12wks! Even so, the stitch strengthened it, and I went 'all the way'. 

The stitch will have firmly closed up the minuscule gap, and you should be absolutely fine now darlin'. Remembering that IC is a purely mechanical problem, it is potentially straightforward to fix. The main issue with it is getting clinicians to recognise it and treat accordingly. In your case they have hun, with plenty of time and cervix to spare. You're gonna be fine :hugs:

JJee - welcome to the forum petal :) Yours doesn't have all the typical signs of a genuinely weak cervix, because you did make it to 31wks last time, but because it is on the shorter side of normal already in this pregnancy, then getting the stitch is a brilliant precautionary step which certainly can't hurt. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9mths, and please feel free to stop by any time if you need support xxx


----------



## sunkiss

hello lovely ladies, sorry i havent updated, i went back to work on monday and doing well, that bowel issue is totally gone yay!! must of been a side effect indeed. i have been taking it easy, just going to work, i sit most of the day and no one lets me do too much there which is great :D...when i come home, i get straight in the bed...only thing i feel is a lil heaviness in the bottom of my stomach...i felt this a lil bit b4 the cerclage also and scans came back fine, just showed her active and her head facing down...its not painful just feels weird...i hope all is ok there, my appt is not until next week friday but if this feels weird tomorrow maybe i should call to get checked earlier, i dunno i went to er b4 the cerclage for this n turned out to be nothing at all, maybe me just worrying, i will see where my heart takes me, better to be on safe side...hope everyone is doing well and babies are all still cooking and going strong :hugs:!! will go read some updates now :D


----------



## liven1980

Hi everyone! 

Jj: sounds like u are doing great :flower: Thank u for charing ur story! We are all thinking bout u and the little man :)

I wish you all a very happy easter, but hope u pop by here during the weekend... I have some update and questions...Lizzie maybe u know...
First, I was at doc yesterday. Everything fine with baby. They did not check my cervix as we did that last week and it was closed. When I came home I had a lot of slimy mucus (sorry bout tmi). I have had a lot before as well, but this was much more, kind of hanging out...(again sorry...). I decided not to worry bc I knew everything was fine with the baby. But today I also had som blood in the mucus (peach colored, not red) and it was not a lot, but more than the threads of blood I have had before. I was wondering how it is with us women with cerclage and the mucus plug? can it come out? if so, how does it look? and does it mean that the cervix has opened? Secondly, if I know everything is fine with the baby, should i worrybout the blood? it was not even a teaspon and as i said it was peach-pink. I have some pain, maybe a bit like menstrual pain, but its kind of on and off (not contractions) and i do not even have Bh now. they have been gone for weeks...


----------



## liven1980

also, when i woke up today, i coughed a lot this morning... Almost so I had to throw up because my nose and head is full of mucus (sorry.....) as well... My OH think this it explains the blood as it defenitely pushed the bay hard against the cervix. Can it be a probable explanation??


----------



## JJEE

Thankyou ladies, i am most certainly going to be sticking around..it has been so helpful to me reading all of the advice, and knowing there are people out there going through the same thing! 

I have a couple more queries..i have been doing most of my research via the net, which i realise is perhaps not the best source! My cervix on the last scan had begun funneling..i noticed that my doctor had only written ' slight funneling'..i was then given Progesterone suppositories which i began at 15weeks, it was the next scan at 16 weeks where the CL had shortened to 2.3cm. Because of the funneling, is it likely that i will remain on bedrest, or will the stitch and progesterone keep it stable enough for normal life to resume??

Also..sorry 20 questions..what is moderate bedrest? Does this allow me to take my kids to and from school? It is literally a 5 min walk.

I have been given such conflicting advice..the guy who did my cerclage said that life would resume as normal after this initial 2week bedrest..but my Obstetrician said to stay on bedrest until week 30?? I guess it all depends on my appt on Weds..has anybody out there returned to normal life after a cerclage?

Sorry to bombard you all with questions..and Congratulations to Jimmyjam on the birth of your baby!

x


----------



## chistiana

Sunkiss- Hey hun, so great to hear you re totally back to normal and the people at work are so nice and understanding! I wouldnt worry about this heavy feeling if it s nothing extreme or painful, baby is getting bigger and i guess it depends on how she s sitting...i ve been holding my tummy like a little whale whenever i get up because i feel like she s going to drop! But if you dont want to wait till your next scan i d still go in and be reassured everything is fine!

Liven- hi! I never actually saw my mucus plug with ds so dont really know what to say but i would go and get checked just in case. I just wanted to share that about 8 days ago when i had that bronchitis and i was coughing like crazy..that's when i had that spotting and the doc said it was just superficial from the cervix and not to worry as the stitch can irritate it. Hope everything is fine!

JJEE- I dont think that slight funneling necessarily means you have to stay on bed rest...i guess it really depends as you said on your appointments...you may find that at your next scan everything has remained nice and closed and you can go about your life as per usual (with a little more caution!). Ask your doc about what he means by moderate bedrest.. the way i understand it is you dont have to stay in bed all day long, you can get up and make some dinner or walk around for short periods of time but no lifting or heavy chores. I really hope you can resume normal life soon (sorry i still havent so not one of the stories to reassure you). xo


----------



## liven1980

Hello again, 
When i read my latest post, i see that i kind of forgot my most important question.... if it is the mucus plug, is it dangerous? when i read about the mucus plug of other ladies with normal pg, it seems that it doesnt matter, they have to wait for contractions anyway...so they life goes like normal until thr labour starts the next day or 3 weeks later... But in our case, with cerclage, is it a different issue? Are we more prone to infections for example?


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone, 

Welcome to the board JJE!

Sunkiss - good to hear things have settled down really well for you since the stitch was placed. Hopefully you can have a more normal life now for the rest of your pregnancy. Regarding the heaviness in your stomach, i would say it sounds like normal pregnancy stuff. I remember having lots of heaviness, pains and twinges around the 18 - 24 week mark, when things were beginning to stretch and get heavier. Obviously get checked if you're really worried, but sounds like familiar pregnancy sensations. 

Liven - hello lovely. Sorry, i've forgotten, how many weeks are you now? I've had LOTS of discharge, especially in the second trimester, which was often mucusy and thick. I would have thought it was normal, and unlikely to be a mucus plug as i'm assuming that is situated behind you stitch and nearly impossible to lose without actual bleeding. Lizzie i'm sure will be able to shed more light, but my motto is, if you're really worried about something, then get to the hospital or call your doctor for some reassurance. I also had pink discharge and spotting repeatedly throughout this pregnancy, and it was always just an aggravated cervix, or harmless polyp. 

JJE - hello! Different doctors will always have different views on bedrest. Some don't advise is at all, others will fully encourage it. I think generally it's worth putting your feet up as much as possible during the weeks 18 - 28, and then starting to get slowly more active, based on how things are going. I was told to go on moderate bed rest too, so to basically stay at home, lie down when possible, but to get up for showers, cooking lunch, etc, to keep my legs and body vaguely active. It's also mentally torturous to do full on bed rest for any length of time, so a bit of limited activity is sometimes recommended, just to keep you sane. I would just take it easy until your next scan (when is it?) and see how your cervical length has settled. If things look like they're stable, then a couple of minutes walk could be just fine, i'm sure. Just take each stage as it comes and see how comfortable you and your doctors feel after each appointment. 

If its any consolation, my CL was 1cm pre stitch at 18 weeks, then went up to 2.3cms and stayed around that for the rest of the pregnancy. I'm now 38 weeks, 2 weeks post stitch removal, and my cervix is still holding strong!

I see you're in West London - me too! where abouts are you?! (just being nosey!)


Christiana - wow - 30 weeks this week. What an achievement. I'm hoping you're starting to feel a lot more relaxed now. I know at week 30 i suddenly started venturing out a lot more (for sneaky pedicures or coffees) and started a bit of online baby shopping. I hope you're slowly starting to enjoy this pregnancy a bit more now!

Bookfish - i hope you're okay honey. You're getting there! Each day and week is doing so much for your babies right now, and you're doing brilliantly to have got this far, still intact. Hopefully soon you will start to relax a bit too. 

I have NO NEWS! No baby. Pah!!!!! I had more spotting and cramps yesterday, but then again it all stopped again after a few hours. So many false starts! I'm also worried that my baby is now changing position. She was head down all through the pregnancy, but on Monday at the hospital, her head was starting to shift over at an angle towards my hip. Today my stomach feels so uncomfortable and her bumps feel like she's moved into a transverse position. Nooooo!! God, i just hope she goes back head down. I'd hate to arrive at my due date and have to have a c section when i've been mentally preparing for birth again all this time. Come on baby, get that head engaged!

XX


----------



## chistiana

Kate- Hey hun! I was wondering about you!!! Yes, 30 weeks on sunday and definitely a little more relaxed although me and hubby keep extending the safety milestone (it was 28 weeks a few week ago, then moved up to 30 weeks about 2 weeks ago and now it s gone up to 32-34 weeks...hahahahahhah never satisfied are we????) I m having my next scan at 31+3 and getting my shots then so i guess after that i can feel even more safe!!! Cant wait to go out again!!!
I cant believe your girl is still giving you a hard time...COME ON GIRL!!!! They threaten to come out when you want them in and then when you want them out they just sit there nice and cosy and comfy!!! Keeping my fxed that she'll turn her head down again...maybe she s just having a final stretch before engaging and coming out!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

JJE - the fact that your cervix was funneled is indicative of IC, and I'd recommend doing modified bed rest atleast until you have reached 28wks. The stitch can and will close up the funneling, and you can feel more confident with moving around, but it is always better to play it safe since it is impossible to predict how your cervix will behave long term. it is more usual for doctors to recommend a reduction in strenuous activity but rarely do they order strict bed rest. 

Only time will tell with you honey. If the next few scans show minimal changes, you feel physically fine and all is progressing as well as can be expected, then you could be a bit more adventurous.

Modified bed rest is lying horizontal if and when you can, minimising household activities and generally taking things easy. The 5 min walk to school is fine so long as you aren't feeling any unusual pelvic pressure or bulging. Lifting is a definite no no, as is vacuuming or standing for prolonged periods preparing meals. I took a chair into the kitchen so that I could sit down even when cooking. 

Let your body and scans dictate. All should become clear in the next few weeks hun. Certainly in the short term you need to 'claw back' your cervical length, recover from the surgery and so rest accordingly. I know how hard it is when you have kids to look after, but at the very least stick your feet up as and when you can x

Liven, sorry Hun how many weeks are you now? This could be a touch of the mucus plug, but since you're quite far on now, it isn't unusual to lose little bits here and there without it necessarily meaning labour is around the corner. 

The stitch won't stop the plug from coming away, nor will it stop dilation of the cervix due to strong regular contractions. you're not having contractions yet, so it is unlikely this is the plug as such, but more likely some of the associated mucus and cervical discharge which is abundant at this late stage in pregnancy.

It is usual now for your cervix to soften and even open slightly in preparation for labour. This isn't a problem even with the stitch in place, and it has probably,been happening for weeks now. As part of this process there are increased vaginal secretions, and some of the plug may well come away as part of that. It is probably replenished as quickly as it is lost too, until the whole thing comes out once full blown labour is established (then of course there is no going back lol).

The actual plug is a massive jelly-like blob of 'snot' tinged with brown and red streaks (sorry). It is unmistakable and when labour is imminent it comes away entirely. It is usual for women to labour during or not long after its appearance. Your loss is not the mucus plug darlin', and you still have a very sterile cervix no more prone now to infection than anyone else's.

In a nutshell, this is nothing to worry about sweet. Your body is now doing everything it should to prepare for birth. None of this is sinister, nor are you at increased risk of infection. You will know when things are on the move, and will have plenty of time to act and get the stitch removed (if its still there that is). Hope that helps xx

SK - as the other ladies have said, the weird lower abdo pressure is very normal and purely related to the pressure of your growing baby/uterus. The rapid expansion really takes you by surprise, and just adds to the worry (as I remember well ;)). With the twins on board I had this feeling from as early as 10wks! It's all 'growing pain' related lovely xxx

Kate, you poor thing! Your baby really is giving you the run around - she is obviously going to be quite the little character lol. It does sound as if labour might be sooner rather than later for you tho hun. Your cervix is clearly doing something, but then all these aches, pains and bleeding aren't unusual for you anyway. Sending labour vibes your way tonight and hoping for some baby news very soon :hugs:


----------



## blav

I've been stalking this forum on and off since we lost our first baby at 22 and a half weeks due to IC. Well, we've just found out I am pregnant and we are so excited, cautious, but excited. I have my first appointment on April 11 (I'll only be about four weeks but they said they want to see me sooner this time around). I'll feel a little better after the appointment I hope! I know this pregnancy will be a lot different this time around but my doctor seems to have a good plan for care. I will be seen every two weeks even at the beginning and will also have a high risk doctor with cerclage placement around 12 weeks. I'm sure I'll be spending more time here too! I've already seen what a valuable place for information and support this place is!


----------



## JimmyJam

Hello Lovely Ladies. 

Just thought I would pop in & wish you all a Happy Easter. 

Christiana - 30 weeks on Sunday, girlfriend you are on the Home Stretch, the early thirties Woo-Hoo!!

Liven & Bf where are yr dates now?

Is Olga still around, I have checked briefly but may have missed her?

LaRock - how is Xanthe? Are you enjoying being a Mummy? Thanks for tip re: my signature btw, I wrote my post in email so I wouldn't lose it then copied & pasted. I want to pm each of you my email & tel no in case you're ever in London but I don't want to get done for libel!!! So have taken name & number off ...

Kate my gorg I hope bub stays engaged & doesn't go transverse but if that happens know that at least you're in good hands & baby will be safe ... That's the most important thing no?

And Lovely Lizzie & Helen I hope your weekend is full of fluffy bunnies!!

We are doing ok. One day at a time. Wriggles is close to getting a proper name & he & his mum are enjoying skin-on-skin time (when his breathing saturation reaches 100%, better than when assisted with the machine). I am beginning to believe he is mine now. I know there are still pitfalls ahead (the bloody doctors keep warning me) but he is a little fighter, punching the air with his strong little arms & legs, and I am willing hime to stay strong. 

It is all a bit surreal. 

Sorry if I frightened one or two of you with my graphic story, that wasn't my intent. Rmbr in addition to the stitch my primary (& more scary if I'm honest) condition was the poly which is actually what caused my waters to break, early labour & membranes to bulge. I wouldn't expect any of you to experience anything similar, you are all being monitored so closely & being so careful ...

To you ladies new to the thread I hope you find it as supportive as I have done over the last few hellish months. It is a special board & the girls one it are amazing, one & all. 

Anyway. Off to see Wriggles. Don't eat too much chocolate ... O, go on then 

Lots of Love. xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Hi all lovely ladies

Am still here. Kate, waiting for your good news. JJ, are you going to post any pix of your little man? Glad he's a big boy and you are spending time with him. Wow. I wish him all the very best.

Blav, sorry about your loss. I hope doctors will take all care this time. 

Lizzie, liven, Chris, Helen, sunkiss, LR....I hope you all are okay.

JJ - am 25 weeks and 1 day today. 

Am experiencing some brown mucous discharge. When I went to ER on Sunday night, they took swab and blood sample. Results were normal. Cervix seemed fine after internal exam. Had lots of BH until yesterday without discharge. Today there aren't many BH but there's discharge. Will this scare ever end? Sorry for the rant. Every day seems so hard.


----------



## chistiana

Blav- sorry for your loss hun...so sad... But congrats on your new pg! You sound like a positive person and even though this is probably going to be a scary pg i m sure all the proactive steps your doc is taking will keep your lo safe in there! A happy and healhy 9 months hun!

BF- ggggrrrmmmfff i m sorry the anxiety never ends babe but good thing is everything was good at your last scan so this brown discharge is probably just from the stitch and cervix. Bh are pretty common anyway so i wouldnt worry unless they are painful. Xo

JJ-yayayayay so glad little man is doing so well and spending time with his hero mummy!! You re so much more positive now, i m sure you ll be home with lo very soon! And then you can glue him on you, i know i am when she comes!xo


----------



## nhood

blav said:


> I've been stalking this forum on and off since we lost our first baby at 22 and a half weeks due to IC. Well, we've just found out I am pregnant and we are so excited, cautious, but excited. I have my first appointment on April 11 (I'll only be about four weeks but they said they want to see me sooner this time around). I'll feel a little better after the appointment I hope! I know this pregnancy will be a lot different this time around but my doctor seems to have a good plan for care. I will be seen every two weeks even at the beginning and will also have a high risk doctor with cerclage placement around 12 weeks. I'm sure I'll be spending more time here too! I've already seen what a valuable place for information and support this place is!

Blav, congratulations and goodluck. I am not too far from you. I live in Maryland.


----------



## blav

Thanks everyone! I feel positive about things because my doctor has been pretty open and honest with everything that will happen and I feel like she will be proactive about preventing this from happening again. I do have some anxiety about the cerclage as I know there can be complications. I'll feel a lot better when that is over! 

Nhood it's nice to have you close! I'm in Richmond!


----------



## liven1980

Chris, Lizzie and Kate, thank you for replies. The blood went away, but I think yes the mucus might be bits of the plug. Anyways, ur information calmed me. Thank you so much:flower::hugs:
I am 36 weeks today, and it seems that my ccection date will be in 12 days, when im 37+5 if she doesnt decide to come before this. 

Jj: thank u for updating, so good for u to come skin to skin with ur son:flower:

Bf: I know, there is always something isnt it... I think I have had all the pregnancy complications possible- in my imagination it turnes out, but still so scary. I have not had brown discharge, but more pinkish. I always end up with the same answer at the end, irritated cervix bc of cerclage..especially after walking much, coughing or stuff like that. Congrats with 25 weeks!!!

Chris: 30 weeks tmorrow, yay! 

Blav: welcome:)

Kate: oh, so excited for u. hope baby will turn right way for u :baby:

Lizzie: thank u for expert help regarding mucus plug :hugs: feel much better now :) 

Happy Easter everyone:thumbup:


----------



## pinkladyangel

Hi All
Been allowed to sit and use laptop again. Woohoo. All this resting is so frustrating and its only been 4days since my stitch. Any ideas apart from reading and watching movies. Daytime tv is so crap.
Well all is still ok. Bleeding stopped yday and now only have slight discharge. Think this is normal from reading previous posts on here. Am feeling a little more hopeful that maybe things are looking good for our future now. I don't think I could cope with losing another child. Trying to stay positive now and keeping fingers crossed.
Hope everything is well with all you ladies and I look forward to getting to know you all when I'm allowed to sit for longer.
Big hugs to you all and Happy Easter.


----------



## LaRockera

Hey everyone. :flower:

*Kate*- sigh... I hope your LO shifts again into position. Even when I was told I would have to be induced due to low fluid levels, I was hoping it would have been a vaginal birth, but when at 38+4 Xanthe was exactly in the position you're describing, I knew it was a c-section for good. However, this was precisely because I was running out of fluid and bubber had to come out. My best friend here in Greece, who was pregnant the same time as I was, was induced after week 40 as her bubba was still high up and had a vaginal birth. So baby not being in position doesn't mean a c-section necessarily.

*Jimmy*- I'd love to exchange details with you, and arrange a meeting in London with you & Kate and whoever else wants to come. Kate's got all my details. :thumbup: Everything will be absolutely fine with your bubba, I promise! Look how far you've come! Your story is an inspiration!

*Pinklady *- you've got an mp3 player?It's so much better than daytime crap tv. Alternatively you can ask your DH to install the DVD player in your room and watch TV series.

*Blav *- so sorry for your loss, hon. :( But this time it'll all be fine, I promise. Getting a cerclage is the best possible plan, and one that will work for sure, esp. at 12 weeks. Be nothing but positive. :thumbup:

Sending out my love to Lizzie, Christiana, Liven, nhood, bookfish and all the new ladies.:hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Hi lovely ladies,
JJ- thank you for your updates, although I don't know how you find the time. I'm so glad that Wriggles is doing so well, and that you feel so much more optimistic. I've got everything crossed that he'll breeze through special care, and be home safe and sound so very soon.

Your labour story was incredibly dramatic, poor you. It's great that you were taken seriously, tho, after a few fobbings off from stupid midwives, and that your consultant delivered Wriggles. That must have given you so much more confidence that you were getting the best care. 

It's always lovely to hear how you're getting on, and how much you appreciate your gorgeous baby- it's not wrong to be optimistic, it seems as if the doctors want you to take on 2 different mentalities, which will drive you nuts. They are only reminding you to be cautious so that you can't blame them for not telling you about possible complications. If your gut instinct is that Wriggles will be totally fine, then go with that instinct. Whatever lies ahead, he is being monitored and cared for with medical experts on hand at the moment. That stands him in brilliant stead for breaking through this and coming home with you soon. Happy Easter, wishing you a happy spring, full of new life x

Kate- for what it's worth, a c-section is some ladies' worst delivery, but to be honest, it's actually not that bad at all. I truly would not worry about it if bubs is getting cosy in the wrong position, in my experience a section can be calmer and more reassuring than a vaginal delivery. Happy Easter to you and Poppy, hope the Easter bunny has hopped by your house x

Liven- congrats! I didn't realise you were so far along, so very exciting and certainly further than the docs ever thought eh? Hope the mucous plug things is all calm, but remember, it's not generally a problem if it does come out soon, just get to the hospital quick so you can get your section before things progress. Good luck :hugs:

Bookfish- as long as you have been checked and swabs done, try not to worry my sweetie. I had a few brown bleeds along the way, usually after a speculum exam as they can dislodge any old blood that just hasn't made it's way out yet. Sending you lots of love and hugs for all the great work you are doing, baking those babies x

Blav- I'm so very sorry for your loss, but so very hopeful that the stitch will keep bubs safe this time around. Good luck and try not to worry about the actual procedure, it's not that bad at all. :hugs:

Hey LR- how's Xanthe? 

Sending fluffy bunny wishes to Lizzie, LR and MA, don't forget to treat yourselves a little too....I've resisted so far, but don't think I can for much longer! Trailing round a local National Trust garden in the rain yesterday on the Easter bunny trail has given me a chocolate craving!

Has anyone heard from Olga? Hope you're ok...? Xxxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi JJE- I would definitely recommend the Lizzie rest plan! It worked for us. Welcome aboard the stitch bus! I have every confidence this will all work out brilliantly. X


----------



## chistiana

Happy EAster everyone! (another week to go here in greece!) enjoy your holidays and your bundles of joy wherever they are (in or out!!)xo


----------



## kcmb0886

Happy Easter to all!:bunny:

I've been coming to this board and reading every once in awhile recently and reading a lot of inspiring stories!

My own story begins with having to have two LEEP procedures in the past year - both for severe dysplasia. The first time, the doctor took as little as she thought she possibly could, but unfortunately, it wasn't enough; the dysplasia was either much worse than we knew, or it just completely took off after my first surgery. But I ended up going to a new doctor in a new practice after I found out that the dysplasia was still severe and had a second LEEP in October which was successful and I had a normal follow-up Pap right after I became pregnant! 

Of course, now that I am pregnant, my cervical length is being monitored and I have a follow-up plan of every two weeks. My doctor told me that she had to remove a lot of my cervix when she did the LEEP, but that there's an outer os and an inner os and the inner os is the one that we need to be worried about so she tried very hard not to take anything out of the inner os. 

Still, when I went for my first cervical length measurement at the beginning of this week, my cervix was only measuring a little over 3cm. I've read that I'm supposed to have at least 3cm of cervix in order to maintain my pregnancy although I've also read that I could have as little as 2.5cm. Either way, the perinatologist said that my cervix is looking good and is an excellent length right now. But I'm worried anyway. My cervix was only 3cm at 16 weeks, so is it likely to become even shorter? Or does that not always happen?:wacko:


----------



## selina22

Hello everyone, thanks for all your kind messages, feeling much better nearly 2 weeks after stitch. Sorry im not on much.. only just seen your replys and thanked you all.

im not doing bedrest, though i did with my daughter but am seeing how it goes, my consultant refuses to scan my cervix as he says i have had the stitch early so no need unless i have any symtoms that means i should, i found this wierd as i was scanned every 2 weeks with my daughter to make sure she was ok?? and the cervix.

any way i think im doing well lol.. 

can i ask a question, my last pregnancy i had the stitch at 18 weeks due to funelling, also lost my first son due to ic 23w6d... well when i was pregnant with daughter i refrained from sex lol... is this the same this time having it in early with no funelling... i feel embarresed to ask but am scared of doing it and something going wrong so wondered what you all do with sticth and ic lol

xx


----------



## JJEE

Hello Ladies! 

Hope you have all had a lovely Easter! 

Thankyou all so much for all of your helpful advice! 

Lizzie..wow, your knowledge is incredible! I have been really good at pretty much resting the whole time, i have to admit i am hoping when i have my CS on Weds that she will hand me back at least a glimmer of life pre stitch! I feel fine, but i need to keep reminding myself that i also felt fine pre stitch too! I am also reassured that you carried HUGE twins with a cerclage, so my fear of it not being able to hold a baby in has reduced hugely!

Kate..Thankyou for your reply, i go back to the hospital Weds! I am actually South West London..we live in Clapham..where abouts are you? It is amazing that so much time is spent trying to keep the babies safely inside, then when they are able to come out..they just hang on in there! I was under the impression that once the stitch is removed, labour would be imminent..i guess not..hopefully your little one will be in your arms soon!

Helen and Christiana..Thankyou also for your helpful replies, it has been a great help to me finding this site and being able to speak to other people who are sharing or have been through the same thing! 

I am learning so much from people sharing their stories here, it is really helping me! Unfortunately i can't contribute much to other peoples queries as it is all so new to me..but i am definitely gaining a wealth of info along the way!

xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey selina! Firstly i m so glad everything is fine and you re feelung good. I m not 100% sure but i do believe pelvic rest is necessary after the stitch (so that means no sex). I for sure have been forbiden any sexual activity for the whole 9 months (poor hubs is going crazy). I m sure someone in here will give you a more definite answer but i suggest you also do ask your doc. X


----------



## smile83

Hi everyone.

Well i don't know where to start! so I've been sat reading a lot of the posts on here and i'm amazed how supportive all the ladies are towards each other which is just what you need when finding out you have complications its a very lonely and frightening feeling no matter how much support you have from partners/family or friends.

Not sure if i totally belong in this thread but i cant find any that are specially about uterus didelphys with possible shortening of the cervix, 

I basically had no idea i had this uterus malformation till i fell pregnant and had a accident at my horses stables which ended with a trip to hospital for an emergency scan due to pain and bleeding at 6 weeks, during the scan i was told had a didelphic uterus with possibly two cervix and a double vagina and its pretty rare? and also why it had taken me and my husband over two years to conceive.

since then i'm now 18 weeks and I've seen a specialist which to his and my relief has confirmed after in internal investigation:blush: that i don't have two cervix and a double vagina which makes what were dealing with a little less complicated :happydance:
but I've been told I'm highly likely to have shortening of my cervix and spontaneous premature labour think the statistics are that about 86% premature births due to uterus didelphys.

So far I've been told that they don't want to put a stitch in as they want to wait and see what happens due it it being my first pregnancy which frightens me being told that they are just going to wait and see and let nature take its course:nope:

I have an appointment this Thursday for another internal to measure my cervix to see where to go from there so fingers crossed it hasn't shortened as I'm pretty frightened about the whole situation:cry:


----------



## chistiana

Hi smile! Welcome to the thread hun and congratulations on your pregnancy! Our stories are not so different hun. I have a bicornuate uterus, similar to uterus didelphys only instead of 2 complitely seperate uterus i have one separated in the middle making two smaller ones. I cant tell you your chances of premature labour but i can tell you wih ds i was told i had extremelly high chances of delivering at 5-6 months...i delivered at 38+4! I have now put in a preventative stitch but only because i ve had two early mcs followed by d&c. Even though i have the stitch there is no signs of my cervix shortening (3.7 cm at 28 weeks). So even though the risks are there it doesnt necessarily mean it s going to happen. Is your doc checking your cervix regularly? Do you have any signs it might be shortening? Really hope you have an easy and uneventful pregnancy hun, and stick around this thread is awsome!


----------



## LaRockera

Hello everyone. 

*Jimmy *- I keep reading your updates with much enthusiasm! Can't wait to read more good news and see a few pix hopefully. :blush:

*kcmb0886* - 3cm is a great cervical length. The average cervix is between 2.5-5cm. Doctors will monitor you for IC if you actually have less than 2.5, and many women reach the end with less than 1cm cervix. Don't worry hon, you're cervical length is just fine. Plus, cervices are dynamic: they may gain or lose length throughout your pregnancy depending on pressure, cramps etc. Lizzie will be able to tell you more. Monitoring the cervix at this stage is the right thing to do, and I'd also say, rest as much as you can just in case. Can you avoid house chores? I'd also stay on pelvic rest, just in case. 

*Selina*- while it's true that with elective cerclages it's somewhat easier, I refrained from sex for the whole of the second trimester and then on the third, when I finally saw that I kept measuring 48mm at 27 weeks, I...erm... starting orgasming myself, leaving my vagina well alone.:blush: So I'd suggest you do stay on pelvic rest until you have a clearer idea of your cervical length.

*Smile*- typical NHS handling.:growlmad: Every time I'd go in, people would ask me 'why do I have a cerclage since it's my first pregnancy'. They didn't like the fact that Greek doctors were overcautious. My - very, very strong- suggestion is to try and monitor your cervix with private TVU scans. Can you afford it? It's really worth cutting from somewhere else. Or else, make a fuss and demand they keep checking you regularly. Many wonderful women here had their hearts broken due to NHS negligence and complacency, and it makes me absolutely mad. I'm not trying to scare you- perhaps it'll all be fine- but why risk it? Go privately. Honestly. Do it.

Lizzie, Helen, Christiana, bookfish, and everyone else- lots and lots of love.:kiss:


----------



## JJEE

Hi Everybody,

Just wondered if anybody can help? I am now 18weeks, yesterday and all of today i have been experiencing groin pain, mainly on the right side..has anybody else had this? Could it be in any way connected to the stitch? I would of thought 18weeks is too early to be a symptom from the weight of the baby??

xx


----------



## LaRockera

JJEE said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Just wondered if anybody can help? I am now 18weeks, yesterday and all of today i have been experiencing groin pain, mainly on the right side..has anybody else had this? Could it be in any way connected to the stitch? I would of thought 18weeks is too early to be a symptom from the weight of the baby??
> 
> xx

Sounds like SPD to me, but I'm sure Lizzie can answer your question better. Typical to connect all types of pain etc with the stitch though. I know I did.:dohh:


----------



## danielita

hello ladies,

i am new here. i find this thread being great.
i am 23 wks pregnant with twins and in wk 17th i was diagnosed with ic: my cervix became 1.3 cm and with funneling (at wk 14th was 3.2 cm and was closed). after cerclage, the doctor did not recommended strict bed rest, but i decided myself i should do it. so, i only go to the toilet. in wk 22th, my cervix has 2.9 cm and it showed no funneling. but since one wk, i had some pain in my lower abdomen and i am afraid for my cervix. for a few days, i stopped the vaginally progesterone due to a candidosis and i stared temporary some shots of progesterone. anyway, i associated my pains from the lower abdomene with my lack of vaginally progesterone. i really think the vaginally route of progesterone helps me more than shots. 
i ended yesterday my candidosis treatment, but i still feel some itches. so perhaps i should wait few more days before i restart the vaginally progesterone.
my pregnancy was get via an ivf treatment and i have one son borned with angel wings at 24 wks of gestation, in 2010 :(. 1st pregnancy was conceived via ivf as well, as me and my husband have fertility problems.
i really hope this time my pregnancy will be ok and i will have 2 healthy sons.


----------



## chistiana

Gggrrrmmmffff i d written a whole paragraph and it just disappeared! 
Welcome danielita and c


----------



## chistiana

Ok something s wrong here! Welcome danielita and congrats on your pregnancy. I m really sorry for your loss but being proactive this time round i m pretty sure you ll be holding your boys by the end of the 9 months! I think some twinges and pinching or some heaviness is normal at 23 weeks. I have constant heaviness and some painful twinges but doc explained that since my lo is feet down she s pushing with her legs henc the feeling something s going to drop! What kind of pain are you experiencing? And as always i d say why dot you just call your doc for a scan just to put your mind at ease? I really hope everything turns out just fine and normal! Ow and maybe try the progesterone rectally? I use it vaginally but other ladies on here use it rectally and it works just as well!


----------



## JimmyJam

Welcome to new ladies I'm sorry I can't reply to your individual posts but my life is pretty frantic at the moment. You will find this thread so supportive & the ladies on it kind, inclusive & articulate so I hope it helps. 

I hope all the girls are ok? Nothing from Olga? Olga if you're lurking plse check in. 

Just a quick update from me. Wriggles has a name: Soren (meaning 'Warrior', 'Apart', 'Thunder'). We've had a mixed couple of days, he is now in a cot rather than an incubator but he has had to go back on the cpap (breathing assistance) machine b/c he's been getting tired & when that happens he crahes, stops breathing & his heart rate plummets! It is utterly terrifying although I'm told it's prett ynormal in Premmies (& the lovely Lizzie has helped to allay some of my fears) but every time it happens I want to cry my eyes out. After the initial euphoria of him arriving alive & fairly healthy I am now really feeling the rigours of the NICU. It is exhausting. But I am determined he will come home fit & well. 

I would post pics if I knew how to upload them but I can't :-(

LaRock will PM you (& all the others) ma details when I get time. We should defo all have a shindig in London. 

Katie-Poo any news? Desperate to know you're ok so will text. 

Chrissy, BF, Liven, Helen, Olga, Lizzie & everyone else hope you had a good Easter & take care. 

Sorry it's so brief. 

Much Love

Jimmyjam xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey jimmy! So glad to hear from you! Soren is a lovely name and it suits your little worrior! Sorry he s back on breathing assistance but you ve got to give your little man some time to rest i m sure he ll pick up very soon, he s done so well till now, he ll be back on track real soon! Plus i m sure lizzie s been through this and knows all too well so trust her when she says it s pretty normal! Anyway, looking forward to another good updat of soren and wishing you re still doing well and being all upbeat and positive! I like the attitude!xo


----------



## danielita

thank you welcoming me :)!
chistiana, the sensation that i have sometimes is a sort of pressure in my lower abdomen. could be from the fact that one of my sons stays quite low, around my ovaries; or this pressure could be a sort of contraction? 
i also had some bh contractions, but as long are not regulate and 2-3/day, i guess is normal?
the progesterone that i usually take vaginally i know that could be taken orally and/or vaginally. do you think would be ok to be taken rectally as well?
yes, probably you are right: maybe i should go for a short us scan just to see that everything is ok with my cervix but on the other hand, i just checked it 8 days ago and was fine. about my doctor, i think i will change her (i already setup an app within 3 wks to another gynecologist as the current one seems to not take into serious my fears in general - yes, i do know, maybe i am paranoiac sometimes, but as i've already lost a son plus the fact we can not conceive naturally and the ivf is a lottery, i can not afford to be very relaxed with this pregnancy, especially due my ic condition, emergency cerclage, etc).


----------



## chistiana

You dont have to excuse yourself...we dont have to go through losses or complications to be taken seriously...more so since you have had a terrible loss and complications to deal with. I just hate when docs just dismiss our fears...they should be there even if you re utterly paranoid and call every 2 days! Good on you for sticking up for your lo and changing yor doc. Anyway, yes, other ladies told me that progesterone can be taken rectally, i was really nervous about using it vaginally after the stitch but the haemmoroids make it almost impossible for me to use that route!! Bh are also very commor, especially since you re carrying twins and as long as they re not painful or very regular you should be ok. Contractions feel like your tummy goes really hard (but check while lying donw not while standing) and it is accompanied by a radiating pain...for me they started feeling a lot like the mestrual type cramps accompanied by the tightnening but my waters had also gone so i knew! It s normal to always worry and associate every pain with ic so do go check it out but i m pretty sure your cervix is holding up just fine hin, that s what the stitch is in there for!xo


----------



## kateqpr

Hello everyone!

Sorry i've been quiet lately. Andy's been working lots, and so i've been busy keeping Poppy occupied over her Easter holiday, whilst generally feeling crap, fat, achey and tired. 

JJEE - the pain you describe sounds totally normal. I had that through both pregnancies in the second trimester. I always thought it was either a cyst or my appendix (was neither) but turned out to be just normal but very painful pregnancies pains. It would sometimes feel sharp and take my breathe away, or like a dull ache. 

Danielita - welcome to the thread! I hope things start to feel better for you, but it sounds like you're doing everything you can in this pregnancy for your babies. 

Bookfish - how are you honey? At a great gestation now - i hope you're starting to feel glimmers of home now are on the horizon for you and your family. 

Christiana - 30 weeks! Shopping time! I'm sure your goal posts have moved to, hmmm, 32 weeks now, but God 30 weeks is just brilliant and all is quiet on the western front...

Jimmy - so good to hear from you. Have texted you - am still here, waddling and waiting. 

Lizzie, Helen, Liven - hope you're all well and enjoyed your Easter breaks (Helen, you must be on a nice long holiday now from school i hope? Recharge those batteries...)

I am still waiting for this baby to come. Spent Friday night in hospital as they were worried i had pre eclampsia ( i knew i didn't have but they have a strict policy of admitting you until they get your bloods back) as i had a bad head ache and blurred vision after a particularly exciting afternoon taking Pops to the fun fair. Cue another night on labour ward listening to babies being born. 

I"m a bit worried as baby has changed position - she was starting to lie in a transverse position, plus her back was shifting towards mine. Nooo! My back is really starting to ache, and sleep is getting really scarce, which is really bugging me as i know how little i'll get when baby does arrive. Pregnancy lack of sleep is just cruel! But i'm trying to bounce on my big pink ball and lean forward as much as possible to encourage my little madam to get into position. Seeing GP in the morning so hoping she may have shifted a little by then. 

Other than that, hope you're all doing well! Three weeks post stitch and cervix still firmly closed shut - should hopefully give you all a bit of hope with these tricky cervixes of ours. 

XX


----------



## chistiana

Hey kate! Haha yes 30 weeks feels soooooo much better but 32 will feel even better! Plus i dot dare buy anything yet but i am internet window shopping!! Are you trying the all on four position to let belly hang there...give her some more space?? God these babies will drive us crazy!!i really hope she s shifted a little by tomorrow hun, waiting for an update!xo


----------



## lizziedripping

kcmb0886 said:


> Happy Easter to all!:bunny:
> 
> I've been coming to this board and reading every once in awhile recently and reading a lot of inspiring stories!
> 
> My own story begins with having to have two LEEP procedures in the past year - both for severe dysplasia. The first time, the doctor took as little as she thought she possibly could, but unfortunately, it wasn't enough; the dysplasia was either much worse than we knew, or it just completely took off after my first surgery. But I ended up going to a new doctor in a new practice after I found out that the dysplasia was still severe and had a second LEEP in October which was successful and I had a normal follow-up Pap right after I became pregnant!
> 
> Of course, now that I am pregnant, my cervical length is being monitored and I have a follow-up plan of every two weeks. My doctor told me that she had to remove a lot of my cervix when she did the LEEP, but that there's an outer os and an inner os and the inner os is the one that we need to be worried about so she tried very hard not to take anything out of the inner os.
> 
> Still, when I went for my first cervical length measurement at the beginning of this week, my cervix was only measuring a little over 3cm. I've read that I'm supposed to have at least 3cm of cervix in order to maintain my pregnancy although I've also read that I could have as little as 2.5cm. Either way, the perinatologist said that my cervix is looking good and is an excellent length right now. But I'm worried anyway. My cervix was only 3cm at 16 weeks, so is it likely to become even shorter? Or does that not always happen?:wacko:

Hi KC and welcome :flower:

Given that you had a quite extensive leep procedure done, 3cms is actually pretty good at 16wks. There are some women in your position who have short but strong cervixes and go to term with ease. Your cervix will naturally shorten as the pregnancy progresses, but if it is strong might not necessarily shorten significantly as a genuinely weak and incompetent cervix tends to. 

I'm assuming your doctor is 'waiting and seeing' for now? Is there a plan to stitch if your cervix has shortened further at your next appointment? 

For now I'd say yours is not catastrophically short and it is theoretically possible to carry a baby with a cervix of much less than 3cms so don't assume the worst. Keep us posted and let us know what things are looking like at your nxt appt. take care xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

smile83 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Well i don't know where to start! so I've been sat reading a lot of the posts on here and i'm amazed how supportive all the ladies are towards each other which is just what you need when finding out you have complications its a very lonely and frightening feeling no matter how much support you have from partners/family or friends.
> 
> Not sure if i totally belong in this thread but i cant find any that are specially about uterus didelphys with possible shortening of the cervix,
> 
> I basically had no idea i had this uterus malformation till i fell pregnant and had a accident at my horses stables which ended with a trip to hospital for an emergency scan due to pain and bleeding at 6 weeks, during the scan i was told had a didelphic uterus with possibly two cervix and a double vagina and its pretty rare? and also why it had taken me and my husband over two years to conceive.
> 
> since then i'm now 18 weeks and I've seen a specialist which to his and my relief has confirmed after in internal investigation:blush: that i don't have two cervix and a double vagina which makes what were dealing with a little less complicated :happydance:
> but I've been told I'm highly likely to have shortening of my cervix and spontaneous premature labour think the statistics are that about 86% premature births due to uterus didelphys.
> 
> So far I've been told that they don't want to put a stitch in as they want to wait and see what happens due it it being my first pregnancy which frightens me being told that they are just going to wait and see and let nature take its course:nope:
> 
> I have an appointment this Thursday for another internal to measure my cervix to see where to go from there so fingers crossed it hasn't shortened as I'm pretty frightened about the whole situation:cry:

Hi Smile - as the other ladies have said, you're very welcome to join us here. So sorry to read about the surprise discovery that you have ud - must have been a tremendous shock hun.

I would urge that you push for a stitch but understand how difficult it can be to persuade medics it is necessary. You imply your cervix is looking ok at the moment? If so then there is of course a chance it will be fine, but as you know your condition does put you at greater risk of cervical issues. 

If at your appt tomorrow it is looking short, then there is still plenty of time to act, so for the moment don't assume the worst and wait and see what the scan brings. I am hopeful that all will be looking ok on tomorrow's scan, but if there is shortening then the is a good chance your doctor will take preventative measures with plenty of time to spare. Good luck with the appt xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

JJEE said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Just wondered if anybody can help? I am now 18weeks, yesterday and all of today i have been experiencing groin pain, mainly on the right side..has anybody else had this? Could it be in any way connected to the stitch? I would of thought 18weeks is too early to be a symptom from the weight of the baby??
> 
> xx

Hi JJE - this sounds like normal pregnancy-related aches hun. It's common to have groin pain in the second trimester and is stretching, round ligament pain and not in the least bit sinister :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

danielita said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i am new here. i find this thread being great.
> i am 23 wks pregnant with twins and in wk 17th i was diagnosed with ic: my cervix became 1.3 cm and with funneling (at wk 14th was 3.2 cm and was closed). after cerclage, the doctor did not recommended strict bed rest, but i decided myself i should do it. so, i only go to the toilet. in wk 22th, my cervix has 2.9 cm and it showed no funneling. but since one wk, i had some pain in my lower abdomen and i am afraid for my cervix. for a few days, i stopped the vaginally progesterone due to a candidosis and i stared temporary some shots of progesterone. anyway, i associated my pains from the lower abdomene with my lack of vaginally progesterone. i really think the vaginally route of progesterone helps me more than shots.
> i ended yesterday my candidosis treatment, but i still feel some itches. so perhaps i should wait few more days before i restart the vaginally progesterone.
> my pregnancy was get via an ivf treatment and i have one son borned with angel wings at 24 wks of gestation, in 2010 :(. 1st pregnancy was conceived via ivf as well, as me and my husband have fertility problems.
> i really hope this time my pregnancy will be ok and i will have 2 healthy sons.

Hi Hun and welcome to the thread. So sorry to hear about your previous loss, that is so sad :nope:

Please take heart from the fact that I managed to carry twins to term with a stitch, despite the fact that at 23wks my cervix wasn't looking as good as yours. There is every chance that you will make it this time sweet, and that stitches placed at the right time do work well even with twins. 

The abdominal pain you describe is much more likely to be related to the extra stretching caused by two babies than anything to do with your cervix or stitch. Twin pregnancy brings with it all kinds of additional aches and pains which mimic early labour, but which are normal considering how much more strain your body is under than when carrying one baby. 

At 23wks your uterus is probably the size of a 30wk singleton uterus so it is understandable then that you are beginning to 'feel' it. I also had contractions on a daily basis which were occasionally painful, they happened over a few hours and were sometimes 15mins apart! Very scary because They started as early as 20wks but never had an effect on my cervix. I was told time and time again that twins are notorious for causing bh. I never believed it and was convinced that I was in prem labour - of course my healthy boys are living proof that I was wrong and that the 'contractions' were indeed harmless. 

Pelvic pain and lower abdo pressure was a constant feature and I could barely walk at all at your stage. (it felt as though the babies would fall out). It was however all normal for a twin pregnancy, but was probably made worse by the presence of the stitch. I do hope that knowing how I felt, but that I made it to 38wks despite this helps to reassures you hun.

Take care, keep resting and get in touch any time if you need anything :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi to everyone else, and hope you all had a good Easter?

JJ - loving Soren as a name :) Will always think of lo as Wriggles first and foremost tho lol. Thinking of you honey :hugs:

Olga, very worried still hoping all is ok x

Bf - you're very quiet sweetie. Is everything ok? Don't suffer alone, you have been through so much it's a heavy burden to shoulder without support from friends :hugs:

Lovely MA - where are you? Are you ok? Always in my thoughts, and its been soooo uncharacteristically long since you came by - missing you xxx

Kate (keep thinking I'll log on and little miss will have arrived lol - she is way too happy on the inside :hugs:), Liven, Helen, Christiana (wow you sound so much more relaxed and happy chicken, great to see ;)) Sunkiss and Selina - sending hugs your way ladies xxxxxx


----------



## blav

Hi ladies! I should have asked this earlier, but I just thought of it now! I have my first appointment and ultrasound tomorrow morning and am wondering what questions I should ask. I know I'm going to ask when I can get the cerclage placement scheduled but is there anything else? My mind is a blur...


----------



## book.fish2011

Dear lovely ladies 

Am still here. Alive. More importantly, still pregnant. Am reading through the thread everyday, but just don't have anything special to update. All I have is my regular woes 

A hearty welcome to all the new ladies. I promise you'll draw a lot of comfort from this thread. People like Lizzie, Kate, Christiana, Helen, LR are not just knowledgeable but very kind. If I were in the UK, I'd have surely met them all and made friendship in real life.

JJ - love your son's name. Hang in there. He will be in your arms soon and you'll take him home to feed him and cuddle him all the time. Liven, hru?

Danielle, am sorry for your baby's loss. My story is quite similar to yours. After losing my son born at 30 weeks, am pg with twins through IUI. I have a cerclage and it's helped me, so far, I believe. I have had BH since 20 weeks. Initially, they were less and not painful. But since past few weeks, they have increased in frequency and sometimes are painful even. Like Lizzie said, I thought its ptl. I met my OB two days ago, she did the abdominal scan and saw that cervix is holding fine. So she's asked me to not worry about the little twinges. If there is more pain or any colored discharge, she's Asked me to go to ER.

Although am about 26 weeks, am still scared of having babies at this point of time. Am scared about baby's health + nicu costs. Lately, my insurance co. Is behaving strangely. They refused to cover my cyclogest pessaries and I had to pay myself. They are non-committal on covering preterm babies. They don't tell me what will the premium be, will they really cover etc etc. everything is based on their whim and fancy. There's no written rule.

It's a scary situation.

I hope everyone had a happy Easter


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Blav, so sorry darlin' when I went back To catch up on what I had missed over the weekend I obviously didn't go back far enough and missed your post. Just looked again and saw it. Welcome to the thread honey :hugs:

Congratulations on your new pregnancy - with a preventative cerclage and plenty of rest you should reach term this time around and I'm keeping everything crossed for a happy healthy 9mths for you.

As for your scan tomorrow, there isn't anything you need to ask except to ensure they book you in for the stitch at no later than 14wks. Good luck and keep us posted xxx

Bf - lovely to hear from you. Your having to pay for medical care sounds like a complete nightmare and an added strain when you just don't need it sweetie :hugs: I have a feeling you will go to near term, but even so it must be a worry that we in the UK don't even have to consider. Glad all is progressing ok, take care lovely xxxx

So sorry if I've missed anyone else out, this thread moves shockingly fast and it appears so rude of me when I do overlook a post. Not intentional and I am sorry if occasionally it happens xxxxx


----------



## chistiana

"So sorry if I've missed anyone else out, this thread moves shockingly fast and it appears so rude of me when I do overlook a post. Not intentional and I am sorry if occasionally it happens xxxxx"

Seriously lizzie, you have 4 kids... And you re the most knowledgeable here!!!


----------



## nhood

Lizzie,
Did you say that you started having contractions at 20weeks? Btw, my OB and my high risk appt on Friday, my doctors said my cervix looked great, however last night, I started cramping and still have the cramping today. I am not sure if these are contractions, normal pregnancy cramping or bowels, I ve also had severe constipation. I don't know if and when I should call my doctor.

Lizzie and others, what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## JJEE

Hello lovely ladies,

Welcome to all of the fellow newbies, this site is full of lovely people sharing a wealth of knowledge that has been an absolute godsend to me!!

I had my 2week follow up at the hospital today and am happy to report that all looked good, the stitch looked fine, and my CL had actually gone up 6mm to 2.9cm..although she was quick to say that this is not anything to get excited about as it can just as quickly drop again..hmmmm I also had my hopes of returning to work dashed, i have to remain ''at rest'' until week 28/29..it's a daunting prospect thinking of another 10 weeks like this!!

Oh i did ask about my groin pain, and was reassured it is just a 'normal' pregnancy symptom..so thanks ladies, your knowledge shines through again!!
I am now being reviewed in 4 weeks..is this normal?? i had been weekly prior to my stitch, i am taking this as a positive sign that she no longer thinks i am a huge risk of having this little baba imminently...your thoughts would be much appreciated!

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## blav

Had my first ultrasound today and saw the gestation sac and not much else! It's still so early, the nurse practitioner said they saw what they needed to, which gives me a little relief. My next ultrasound is on May 3 and at that time they will schedule cerclage placement for around 12 weeks!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey JJE - great news today :happydance: Your doctor is being Understandabley cautious about your cl, but now that it has lengthened by so much the signs are good that it will remain this way for a while yet.

4wks sounds about right considering I had scans every 3wks only because I was carrying twins plus the stitch. I would have preferred a tvu every week, but in the UK it would be unusual to have them more frequently than fortnightly. The stitch should now do its job anyway, so unless you feel any unusual pressure or pains try to trust it will work. Take care xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

nhood said:


> Lizzie,
> Did you say that you started having contractions at 20weeks? Btw, my OB and my high risk appt on Friday, my doctors said my cervix looked great, however last night, I started cramping and still have the cramping today. I am not sure if these are contractions, normal pregnancy cramping or bowels, I ve also had severe constipation. I don't know if and when I should call my doctor.
> 
> Lizzie and others, what are your thoughts on this?

Hi nh - I had cramps and tightenings from as early as 10wks, and they were especially bad the few weeks after stitch placement. They eased off but then returned from 20wks on. 

They were like mild menstrual aches and were accompanied by a weird tightening and 'balling up' sensation in my uterus. Sometimes I could actually see the outline of baby when they happened!!! From 26wks they left me with a back ache and were sometime painful and burning. They were very similar to early ptl for me and frightened me constantly. My consultant never seemed worried because they lasted only a few hours each day and never built in intensity.

Its probably fine, but I'd recommend getting checked anyway if nothing other than to reassure you hun. I know that Bf (our other twin lady) has been plagued by similar aches and pains but they have never amounted to anything :hugs:


----------



## nhood

Thanks Lizzie!!! I don't see how I am going to keep my sanity the next few months. Being pregnant alone can be scary, but add twins and IC and I think I just might of chewed all my nails off. On the bright side, the cramping has stopped and Iam feeling much better now. My next cervical check is next week. I'm getting there, I'll be 15 weeks. 

Btw, everyone, my name is Natalie. I chose the awful screen name when I was extremely nausea and tired in my last pregnancy that I miscarried.


----------



## chistiana

nhood said:


> Btw, everyone, my name is Natalie. I chose the awful screen name when I was extremely nausea and tired in my last pregnancy that I miscarried.

Love the name! (that s the name chosen for bubs in there!!)


----------



## danielita

hello all!

lizzie, book.fish, for me sometimes is very scarring to have twins in my belly, because of the extra-risks (not to mention the ic). book.fish, i am sorry for your first son :(. must be terrible to loose a son at 30 wks.
today i had a us scan for the cervix and in the beginning, i was really scared! my cervix was really short and with internal funneling (similar with what it was 6 wks ago, before the emergency cerclage). the doctor had a look again and noticed i had a contraction in that very moment. she waited few seconds and when the uterus was relaxed, she had again a look over it and noticed the cervix looks ok, closed (so no funneling) and the measurement showed 2.7-2.9 cm. then we noticed one of the babies is still in that area and he push with one hand in the cervix direction :(. please tell me: do you think if i put a pillow below my bottom and my legs, it could help to release the pressure from my cervix?

anyway, the doctor says is not good the internal part of the cervix gets so easily open under contractions and it might jeopardize the cerclage and it might broken it :(. ok, but excepting staying only in bed, taking some anti-******* medicines, drink a plenty of water, how else could i prevent the contractions?
please ladies, help me if you have any answer for me. thanks a lot!


----------



## danielita

i meant anti-s.p.a.s.t.i.c.s


----------



## book.fish2011

Danielta: what you mentioned is scary (I have this constant worry too - of cerclage giving away due to contractions). 

Lizzie would be the best person to guide both of us in this direction.

How many weeks are you now?


----------



## danielita

book.fish, I only have 23wks+2days. in my country, the fetuses could be saved only starting with 30wks... 
the fact that the cervix get funneled during the contraction i guess could mean is a weak cervix and will not resist to the pressure.


----------



## nhood

chistiana said:


> nhood said:
> 
> 
> Btw, everyone, my name is Natalie. I chose the awful screen name when I was extremely nausea and tired in my last pregnancy that I miscarried.
> 
> Love the name! (that s the name chosen for bubs in there!!)Click to expand...

Thanks Christiana. Actually, I love your name. I wish I had chosen a better screen name. Pregnancy has made me lazy. Lol


----------



## olga2424

Hello Ladies, Lizzie, JJ, Christiana, HelenGee, Kateqpr, Larockera, book.fish, Liven80 and all the new ladies:wave::wave:.
Firstly I would like to apologies for not participating much as Ive been really down with depression due to being in hospital for a very long time but I have been following everyone's progress :cry::cry::cry:. I thought it was best for me to stay away from the thread as I didn't want to be a "Debbie downer" and depress every one on here with my constant fears and worries.

On a good note am still pregnant (32w on sat) and hoping I will be discharged next wed as am extremely exhausted from lack of sleep, sore back, swollen legs and fed up of being in hospital....I have not been out of my room for over 7 weeks now! (Great!)

*JJ hun*, congs on the arrival of baby Soren....I cried tears of joy when Kateqpr posted your news....well done hun!

*Lizzie* our God send, how are you hun? and I really missed you!

*Kateqpr *, wow! 6 days left...You must be feeling so tired now!
*
Christiana* hun, nearly 31w hun:happydance::happydance::happydance:...not long before we know it and we will be 34w.
*
Book.fish*, am ever so sorry about your brother dear and may his soul rest in peace! also read some where in one of your post about your insurance refusing to cover for your cyclogest, I have got 3 new boxes left over and am more than happy to post them over for you if you want them. just let me know.

*Larockera*, Helengee, Liven...hope your all well and a massive welcome to all the new ladies....hopefully i haven't missed any one out....

Well as for me I haven't got much to update as they stopped checking my cervix at 30w and am just having growth scans now. I have also developed a very sore tail bone, dont know if its from laying down too much plus all my joints are stiff and very sore. Other than that am just counting down the days to when I will be discharged back home.

Olga x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Hey ladies.I havnt been in this thread for a looong time (18 months to be precise lol) and I see it pop up every now and then and thought I would drop in as it was a huge comfort for me in my last pregnancy!koby was my second baby after a very traumatic first birth of a large(9pound4) baby I had lots of damage which I attributed to the problems with my second pregnancy with koby.I had slight bleeding up until 12 weeks then at my 19 week scan it was discovered that not only did I have placenta previa but it was dipping down into my shortening cervix and my membranes were funneling down.a vaginal scan measured my cervix at 2.8cms..still within normal range but the funneling membranes alerted them it was shortening.I was sent straight to bed rest and put of progesterone pesseries and nifidepene.a cerclage wasn't an option for me as the previa made the risk f infection too great so we just had to wait and hope to get past 24 weeks,obviously we did then the goal was 28 weeks,then 30 ect.during the rest my cervix lengthened to over 3cms and at 33 weeks I was let off all meds and allowed to ease my rest to just not picking up heavy things(like my 2 year old) I made it to 36+4 then my waters broke and I went straight into labour at 2am and had my ceaser that morning(I also had placenta accreta with my first and it was too dangerous for a natural birth given our knowledge of that) I was so happy with our outcome as we truly thought we would lose our boy midway through pregnancy and the ladies on here were a huge help and support.I'm glad this threads still going!


----------



## nhood

I hope I am not seeming like a nutcase over here, but I have another scare and wanted to get everyon's input.

I haven't had intercourse with my husband since we found out that we were pregnant and after the cerclage was pace my doctor said sex was a no no. At any rate every other night to every 3 nights I keep having without trying orgasms in my sleep. How will this effect the cerclage and is there a medicine I can do to stop it? I am nervous this is going to make my cervix open and I will go into ptl.


----------



## lizziedripping

Yey Olga, thank goodness you are ok :hugs:

So sorry you've been suffering but I am not surprised. The hospital comfinement and isolation is bad enough, but couple that with the constant fear and anxiety there is little wonder you are struggling. Don't worry hun, once you're home again and heading for the final countdown things will be a little easier to bear. Thank you so much for letting us know you're ok :hugs:

Danielita - I am so sorry your appt didn't go well :nope: Your doctor is correct that contractions can open the cervix and tear through the stitch, but they have to be strong and regular to do so. From what you have said yours are neither strong or regular and have stayed that way for some time? It's 6wks since your surgery but the cramps you have experienced have not yet caused anything more than some funneling (which I had at 25wks too). 

Because you had the stitch placed after cervical changes had already occurred, it is possible that you could develop significant contractions BUT as the weeks continue to pass this is less and less likely. 

Unfortunately, a stitch cannot stop preterm labour/contractions from opening the cervix, It only prevents a weak cervix from dilating due to uterine stretching and baby weight. They are two seperate issues. However, at the moment I am not convinced you are experiencing contractions strong enough to have a significant effect on your cervix (stitch or not). How long have you been having the cramps now?

You can't prevent proper contractions from happening by shifting the baby away from your cervix hun, but it can't hurt to lie as flat as possible in order to reduce the strain on it.

I found that going on all fours on the floor, sticking my bottom and hips in the air and gently swaying/rocking them from side to side encouraged my lowest baby to move away from my cervix thus relieving the pressure. I often felt him low down, kicking my bladder and cervix and this would often trigger a bh contraction or two! If I had been scanned inthat moment it is possible my cervix too would have been funneled to the stitch. 

The important thing Hun is that you funneled and shortened but didn't stay that way, your cervix closed up again. It could well be that your cervix is dynamic and fluctuates like this at the slightest change. This is very different to a cervix which is under the influence of proper contractions and progressively opens until it is fully dilated. In those circumstances it does not open and close at will. 

Hope this has helped to explain, please get back to me if not :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

nhood said:


> I hope I am not seeming like a nutcase over here, but I have another scare and wanted to get everyon's input.
> 
> I haven't had intercourse with my husband since we found out that we were pregnant and after the cerclage was pace my doctor said sex was a no no. At any rate every other night to every 3 nights I keep having without trying orgasms in my sleep. How will this effect the cerclage and is there a medicine I can do to stop it? I am nervous this is going to make my cervix open and I will go into ptl.

I had to smile when I read this post Natalie because I had the exact same problem when pregnant with the twins (a new experience for me). Orgasms will not affect your stitch or trigger ptl Hun so please don't worry.

There are lots of complex mechanisms involved in triggering full blown labour, and orgasms in isolation aren't one of them unless it is the right 'time' i.e. at full term. It is true that they temporarily cause the uterus to contract, but this is too brief and mild to be a real issue.

Intercourse is the issue in a pregnancy with complications because there is a risk of introducing infection, but even then the actual risks are unknown and probably minimal. Sleep well in the knowledge that these harmless 'events' are just that and will not affect your pregnancy sweet :hugs:


----------



## nhood

lizziedripping said:


> nhood said:
> 
> 
> I hope I am not seeming like a nutcase over here, but I have another scare and wanted to get everyon's input.
> 
> I haven't had intercourse with my husband since we found out that we were pregnant and after the cerclage was pace my doctor said sex was a no no. At any rate every other night to every 3 nights I keep having without trying orgasms in my sleep. How will this effect the cerclage and is there a medicine I can do to stop it? I am nervous this is going to make my cervix open and I will go into ptl.
> 
> I had to smile when I read this post Natalie because I had the exact same problem when pregnant with the twins (a new experience for me). Orgasms will not affect your stitch or trigger ptl Hun so please don't worry.
> 
> There are lots of complex mechanisms involved in triggering full blown labour, and orgasms in isolation aren't one of them unless it is the right 'time' i.e. at full term. It is true that they temporarily cause the uterus to contract, but this is too brief and mild to be a real issue.
> 
> Intercourse is the issue in a pregnancy with complications because there is a risk of introducing infection, but even then the actual risks are unknown and probably minimal. Sleep well in the knowledge that these harmless 'events' are just that and will not affect your pregnancy sweet :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Lizzie,

I was hoping that you reply. Whew, that makes me feel a lot better. I just don't know what goes on at night, but my mind and body seems to be in love with each other.:winkwink: all I can think of when the orgasm wakes me up is my poor babies.


----------



## kcmb0886

lizziedripping said:


> kcmb0886 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Easter to all!:bunny:
> 
> I've been coming to this board and reading every once in awhile recently and reading a lot of inspiring stories!
> 
> My own story begins with having to have two LEEP procedures in the past year - both for severe dysplasia. The first time, the doctor took as little as she thought she possibly could, but unfortunately, it wasn't enough; the dysplasia was either much worse than we knew, or it just completely took off after my first surgery. But I ended up going to a new doctor in a new practice after I found out that the dysplasia was still severe and had a second LEEP in October which was successful and I had a normal follow-up Pap right after I became pregnant!
> 
> Of course, now that I am pregnant, my cervical length is being monitored and I have a follow-up plan of every two weeks. My doctor told me that she had to remove a lot of my cervix when she did the LEEP, but that there's an outer os and an inner os and the inner os is the one that we need to be worried about so she tried very hard not to take anything out of the inner os.
> 
> Still, when I went for my first cervical length measurement at the beginning of this week, my cervix was only measuring a little over 3cm. I've read that I'm supposed to have at least 3cm of cervix in order to maintain my pregnancy although I've also read that I could have as little as 2.5cm. Either way, the perinatologist said that my cervix is looking good and is an excellent length right now. But I'm worried anyway. My cervix was only 3cm at 16 weeks, so is it likely to become even shorter? Or does that not always happen?:wacko:
> 
> Hi KC and welcome :flower:
> 
> Given that you had a quite extensive leep procedure done, 3cms is actually pretty good at 16wks. There are some women in your position who have short but strong cervixes and go to term with ease. Your cervix will naturally shorten as the pregnancy progresses, but if it is strong might not necessarily shorten significantly as a genuinely weak and incompetent cervix tends to.
> 
> I'm assuming your doctor is 'waiting and seeing' for now? Is there a plan to stitch if your cervix has shortened further at your next appointment?
> 
> For now I'd say yours is not catastrophically short and it is theoretically possible to carry a baby with a cervix of much less than 3cms so don't assume the worst. Keep us posted and let us know what things are looking like at your nxt appt. take care xxxClick to expand...

Thank you, Lizzie!:flower: The plan is just to wait and see for now and I'll be following up every other week throughout my pregnancy to monitor my cervical length. If it does start to shorten, then I'll be sent for a circlage. I saw my midwife today who looked over my cervical length results and she said it looks like my cervix is "good and long," so I guess that makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## chistiana

Natalie, thank GOd you asked that, i felt too embarrased to do so myself!hahaha it happens to me quite often too and each time my belly rolls us in a very tight ball and hurts...i scare the s**t out of me!! And good thing we ve got lizzie here to reassure us (lizzie thanks!!)!

Olga dearest sooo sooo happy you re still around hun! Please dont ever think you can be a downer...we re all here for each other (in sickness and in health-yeah i know i sound married to the thread but bed rest sucks!!) and if it helps you to talk about your worries and fears you shouldnt think about it never again. I m so glad baby is fine and yayayayay for making it to 32 weeks...your troubles and nearly over and once you re out of the hospital time will fly! Anyway, take care!xo

Now i m a little worried here (well not too much but thought i d mention)...you know how i ve always complained bubs isnt moving?...well she s been going crazy over the last 4-5 days carate kicking every possible inch of my belly (it feels like on leg is going to come out from down there and the other from my mouth!) so i was telling my friend and she said maybe the baby is in distress as they re supposed to kick less as time goes by...what do you ladies think? I have a scan on wednesday, do you think i should call my doc earlier??


----------



## book.fish2011

Olga: so glad to hear from you. Even I worry sometimes that my updates will dampen others spirits. Am constantly depressed too. But we were really worried about you. I'd imagined you didn't have access to net at all. But so glad you and bubs are well. 32 weeks is great, brilliant milestone. It seems ages away for me and I'd give a lot to get there. Time's just dragging. Thanks love, for offering to post cyclogest. That's so so sweet of you. For now I've gone and bought it myself already when insurance rejected to pay for it. So I have some stock. I will let you know if I need them in future but thank you so so much.*

Lizzie : thanks for that explanation. Am taking it as easy as I can but I still walk to the bathroom to pee. There are no stairs in my house luckily. I spend about 20-30 mins in the kitchen thrice a day. To make 3 meals. Rest of the time, I spend on my bed, not necessarily sleeping but sometimes just sitting with my legs propped on a pillow. Do you think I should be lying down more?

Chris: you know am so poor at offering any logical advice but I couldn't help thinking why would babies kick more if they were in distress? Wouldn't they go quieter? I think your daughter is a super active baby. And you may be going to have your hands full when she's born.*


----------



## JJEE

Hi Ladies,

Thankyou Lizzie, it is so lovely that you take the time to answer all of our worries, and your knowledge is incredible! 

I think i got slightly carried away yesterday with my good news at the hospital, and totally overdid it..rest assured i am back on the sofa today..i did have a period of about 3hrs yesterday when i was standing..not all at the same time..but today i feel like i did too much, i sneezed in bed and it hurt around my stitch area.. is there anyway of knowing if you are doing further damage? Would i feel it?

Makaylas mummy...funnily enough i am in the process of reading this thread from the very beginning..and i am following your story as we speak! It is comforting to read all of the good outcomes, i am only 19weeks at the mo, and i am worried constantly, i have never wished time away as much as i am right now!

I wonder if Kate has had her baby? 
Hoping everybody's cevix's continue to behave!

Lots of love xx


----------



## chistiana

BF- thanks for the reassurance hun! Yes i d think the same, if she was unwell she wouldnt be dancing around...that comment just freaked me out, you know it s one of those things that you know doesnt make sense but once you ve heard it you can help but wonder! And...well my boy is a full time job already (even my friends
used to vote and say i have the most active little monster!) so i wouldnt expect her to be any different (although it d be nice to have an easy baby!!)...ow well as long as she comes out healthy i m happy!
Even though it s no twins so totally different in that respect when i asked my doc at the beginning of this veeeeery very long bed rest whether i could just sit in bed or whether i had to stay horizontal he said to sit in bed (you know that semi reclined position). I mostly did that (nowadays i do get around the house a little more) but whenever i felt extra pressure or contractions i d just lay horizontal with my bum and feet up. Xo hope you re feeling better


----------



## JJEE

Hi Chistiana,

I just wanted to reassure you that an active baby i am sure is not a reason for distress, with my previous children they were both very active inside, my son literally kicked and squirmed inside me all day and night, i think as was already mentoined that it's when the movements drastically reduce there may be cause for concern! 

I hope that it isn't too painful! ;-) xx


----------



## chistiana

JJEE thank hun, iniatially i was worried bacause she wasnt moving enough, now about moving too much!! But you ladies help put my mind at ease!! It is a little painful, it feels like she want to rip everything apart in there!! Thanks again!


----------



## kateqpr

Hi everyone!

Good to hear you're all still going strong and doing well. 

*Olga* - yay, you're still there and wow, 32 weeks. That is just brilliant. And God, please don't stay quiet when you feel depressed or low. We've all been there, to varying degrees, so you won't be saying anything any of us haven't felt before. And you have been in hospital for so long, i really don't blame you for feeling depressed. I was in for a week and left a total wreck, through exhaustion and stress. You really don't get rest at a hospital, sleep is difficult, and it is a lonely existence, no matter how many visitors you get. But you're nearly there! Have they given you an idea as to when you can go home?

*nhood* - ooooh yes, nightly orgasms. I went through a stage of having those every few days, right at the point when i was most frightened of them (around the 22 - 26 week mark). I think it's just a psychologically cruel trick that makes you not want them through fear, then your stupid girl bits go and do it anyway while you're peacefully sleeping. If it's any consolation, i am now stitch free, but have had LOADS of orgasms recently to try to bring on labour, and they have done absolutely nothing to my cervix. i am still as tightly closed shut as weeks ago! I am so sure nightly O's won't harm your stitch, and really there's not a lot you can do to control your wandering mind, so try not to think about it too much.

*JJE* - i had the same as you - would move around alot for a day or two (well, a lot of movement for me, when my body was used to total sedentary life!) and would get twinges etc in my bits. I found a day of resting always sorted it out, so just take it easy and go with your instincts when you feel you're over doing it a bit. 

*Bookfish* - nearly 27 weeks! You're so so nearly there! Do you feel in any way less stressed or worried about things? I do hope so, as i know when i started to get towards 28 weeks i definitely felt a slight shift in my mindset, and the total sheer fear i'd felt before subsided a little, and i started to believe that maybe, just maybe, this pregnancy wouldn't end in a bad way. I hope you can see a tiny light ahead of you. You need that light honey, so grab it with both hands if you feel you can. 

*Christiana* - hello my lovely. I do have days when LO is very active, even now, when apparently she is meant to be stuck for room! Then the little madam will scare me with few movements, just in a bid to get me to the hospital and on a monitor i think! i think activity is a much better sign than inactivity, and am sure it's all normal. Just go with your instincts i guess, but at 30 weeks there is still 10 weeks left of growing and space to give you a good kicking, which is i'm sure what she's doing. 

Hope everyone else is good and coping well with the various trials and tribulations these naughty cervixes throw at us. Lizzie & Helen - hope you're both enjoying the school holidays with your gorgeous LO's. 

I'm am STILL PREGNANT! No signs of labour, even though i think i keep on imagining contractions or period pains, just to pass the time now. I am very uncomfortable with real pain in my hips and back when i'm walking. But i'm trying to be philosophical and enjoy these last few days with just Poppy at home, as i'm aware all our worlds are about to be turned upside when the new baby comes, so i should treasure the cuddles and love i can show her now with no distractions. 

But i am mentally gearing myself up for induction - just in case. It's what i had with Poppy, so i'm not worried about it as its my only other experience of labour. God i wish someone could off told me i'd have been in this position three months ago. All of the stress and fear of an IC pregnancy is just awful - if only us ladies could see that everything was going to be alright in the end, it would save us a lot of heartache and tears throughout those difficult 9 months...

Right - bed time. It is way past my sleep time!

Night all

XX


----------



## chistiana

Kate! You can say that last bit again hun!! If only we could know..!!! Hahaha i cant believe your cervix..39+3 and still closed...if it could it would just laugh in your face!! Has baby shifted at all? With ds i went to the doc on a monday 8pm and i was sceduled to be induced on tuesday 7am...my waters broke at 3.30am...so who knows, maybe little bubs in there wants to make an entry!but i guess what will be will be and i am sooooo excited for you!!!!!


----------



## book.fish2011

Pinkish discharge when I wipe. 

I had this exactly two weeks ago. Went to ER. It turned out to be nothing. My next appointment is on Wednesday. 

Do you think I should wait? 

Am not having any pains but am really worried.

Lizzie, Kate, chris...all others. Pls pls help


----------



## kateqpr

Hello Bookfish, 

Personally i would go to your hospital. Not ER, but your labour / maternity ward. If you remember, i had this repeatedly (every two weeks or so) from around 22 weeks, and each time i was examined, stitch was fine, but was kept in for 24 hours to make sure the bleeding stopped. It always did, and it turned out to be nothing other an cervical irritation and a polyp. Totally harmless. But i was always told to be extra cautious, and to be honest it always made me feel better that I knew everything was okay with the stitch, rather than sitting at home and worrying 24/7.

I'm so sure its fine, especially if you'e had it before and it turned out okay, but i think your peace of mind is important too, so go get it checked out so you can relax

XX


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey bf, Kate has said it all really. It never hurts to get checked, but she was plagued with bleeding (sometimes heavy) and look at the lovely lady now, beggin this lo to put in an appearance lol. This is much more likely harmless 'superficial spotting' than anything sinister :hugs: xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Chris hun, an active baby is rarely a bad thing and certainly not a sign of distress. Relax darlin' lo is just 'limbering up' whilst she still has the room xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Kate, was yours pink discharge or bright red? And how much was the qty, if you don't mind me asking.

Mine is pink in color. There is nothing on my knickers. I see this thing, a little bit, only when I wipe. 

I messaged OB about my symptom. As long as no pain, she said I could wait.

Am in two minds about going to doc too ( firstly, she's in surgery ward at the moment, so won't personally see me), I'll have to go to ER. Where a duty doc will check, poke into my cervix etc. it's all so stressful. I just get tired by getting off, going all the way to ER, waiting for long, and seeing an unfamiliar doc.

I will wait for a while. If the discharge appears on the knickers, or if I experience any pain at all, I'll just goto ER. 

God, so stressed by all this drama


----------



## kateqpr

Just wrote a long response and it deleted it!!!

Mine was normally very light, so only when i wiped, not enough to appear on a pad or knickers. It would be very light pink, sometimes my husband couldn't see it, just my keen eye!

Other times it was slightly brighter, but never bright red. Always pink. It normally stopped within ten minutes or so. Only once did it last longer and was brighter pink and on a pad, and that was after a doctor had done a speculum and was worried i may have had a cervical infection so did a speculum AND a swab, and irritated the cells down there. 

Maybe rest for an hour or so and see if anything else happens. I used to get so sick of going to hospital in the end that once i didn't go either - the spotting had happened just as i was going to bed and frankly, i was just tired to spend hours in triage, probably be admitted for 24 hours, and the spotting always had stopped before. I know how you feel - it's an exhausting journey to put yourself through!

Go with your instinct, but i would say if there's more when you wipe again, then do go, then you can be seen and know you don't have to worry any more.

X


----------



## book.fish2011

Ok I will do that. Thank you Kate


----------



## chistiana

Hey BF well kate and lizzie have said it all but just wanted to say that with the spotting i had lately, it was small dots of blood (sometimes pink sometimes red) and the doc confirmed it was nothing to worry about, just from the muscly part of the cervix! Hope it s stopped already!xo


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey bf, sinister bleeding would tend to be thick, dark, and 'rich' in colour and would come from the uterus. Pink spotting is more superficial and can be from a cervical erosion or the stitch site. It is usually harmless and a reaction by your cervix and surrounding tissues to the presence of the stitch and the resultant 'pushing and pulling' around it. 

Imagine a stitch in your finger, it would initially heal around it, form a scar and intermittently 'weep' and bleed as the scar healed and new skin formed beneath. The same processes are at work in your cervix except it is even more vascular, a much thicker stitch and under constant strain as your uterus grows. I am amazed bleeding with stitch doesn't happen more often. The ladies here with scar tissue left from previous stitches tend to spot more throughout because there is more potential for nicks and surface tears in the many folds, lumps and bumps in the area x


----------



## book.fish2011

Thanks Lizzie, Chris and Kate.

I somehow stopped myself from going to the hospital yesterday.

I kept checking my panties now and then for any signs. Thankfully, today it's gone back to brown mucous discharge. I have to live with this till Wednesday when I see my OB


----------



## lizziedripping

The brown is old blood bf, so the source of the bleed is obviously fading away. Try not to worry chick, you are nearly 26wks - the signs are now very good that you will go much much further in this pregnancy :) xxx


----------



## sunkiss

hello lovely ladies :hi:

sorry i have not updated in a while, no news is sometimes good news :D!! so far my stitch is doing its job n holding steady thank God!! i went for my 1st doc appt last friday since the stitch n she checked my cervix and was happy with the length at 3.0. she did see some funneling but was not concerned with it since the stitch was in place n i had cervix length there. i didnt have any funneling before the stitch (i still dont understand wut in the world funneling is lol) and she said had we not did the stitch when we did, i could have had a loss by now or we would be doing an emergency one now, so thank God she did it when she did whew!! i have been feeling fine. sometimes at the end of the day i tend to feel some heaviness at the bottom of my belly, doesnt really feel like pressure, maybe its just her head i feel down there, no spotting, occasional cramp but nothing to write home about, i sometimes feel little twinges in my vagina area, its not painful just something different, and kegals feel weird now, like i feel like im pushing something up if i am explaining it right. all in all i cant complain about anything really so far. she doesnt feel i need to be on bedrest, she said she doesnt usually put her patients on bed rest unless it was absolutely necessary. i am a lil concerned with the funneling and wut it means. do u ladies think i should be on bedrest? is this funneling bad? as soon as i go home i get straight in bed and i am sitting all day long. i just hope its enough for now n i am not risking anything. doc said if she is not worried then i shouldnt worry either. i know she is right n i trust her judgment but that doesnt help my fears. i get my cervix checked again this friday since i am having my anatomy scan but she will be seeing me every 2 weeks. i havent felt my LO one moving yet since my placenta is anterior :(!! she is always so active but since the placenta is in front of her it is acting as a cushion so i cant feel her little kicks. i felt Olivia from the 16th week and it was so amazing the feeling so i hope i can feel my rainbow soon. i made it pass the 18th week mark which was huge for me since my loss was right at the 18th week last time :D. if it wasnt for this stitch i wouldnt be here to celebrate this week so i am so grateful for intervention!! i hope all of u beautiful mommies are doing well and ur LO's are still holding strong n baking, God bless u all :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi SK - funneling is when the top part of the cervix begins to open. Imagine the letter 'Y' and that describes the appearance of your cervix perfectly. You may be funneled to the stitch, or have some remaining closed cervix above it, what matters is that you have a decent overall remaining length of closed cervix.

To give you some idea of how your cervix is behaving, mine remained fully closed until my 25wk scan with twins, when it had funneled to the stitch. At the prior 21wk scan it wasn't funneled. It is what we would expect to see in a truly incompetent cervix. As your uterus stretches and expands your cervix has 'given way' and opened without contractions. The stitch should do its job and prevent any further cervical changes.

I personally would take the opportunity to rest as much as possible, especially because your cervix has changed relatively early, BUT theoretically the stitch can and will hold which is why it was necessary in the first place. Bed rest is a contentious issue not recommended by many medics (inc. mine), but I took it anyway, I was too nervous not to. 

You are doing fine hun, and have done absolutely the thing in getting the stitch. Take care, rest up as much as you can and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much lizzy, u always know the perfect way of explaining things :hugs:!! ok i will continue to take it very easy and if my cervix gets shorter (what do u think is a dangerous short i should look for and in what time frame as for as weeks) i will insist on bedrest!!


----------



## JJEE

Hi Ladies, 

Hope everybody is well.

Sunkiss, i have just noticed we had our stitches done on the same day, and our babies are due pretty much on the same day! I am 19wks and 2days! I also have funneling, but i have had it for 4 weeks now, i went for my check last week post stitch and my doc really wasn't that concerned about it either, although she wouldn't let me resume my normal activities! I haven't been placed on bedrest as such, but she wants me to do as little as possible!

Lizzie, sorry, i am always bombarding you with questions! I am confused about funneling to the stitch, i think i have a good amount of cervix after my stitch, i think she said 1.5cm, but if i were to funnel to the stitch, would that mean it was open to that point? and would that also mean you become quite high risk of the waters breaking on the stitch? 

Kate, do you have any baby news??

Sorry for my post always being ridiculously long!Hope everybody is good.

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JJE - ask as many questions as you need hun :)

Funneling does mean your cervix is open at the top, and yes it can and does often open to the stitch. It is to be expected if your cervix is genuinely incompetent and isn't immediate cause for concern. Some ladies experience funneling with stitch earlier than others, some not at all - it is probably a reflection of when the stitch was placed and your own personal degree of IC. The stitch tends to add an overall tension to a weak cervix which either prevents it from funneling at all, or later than it otherwise would have done (as with me).

Funneling is not the same as dilation (which is when a cervix opens from top to bottom). As long as the stitch is there, it usually prevents dilation and the risks of prom are no greater than any other pregnant lady. To dilate fully the cervix needs to contract regularly which is a seperate but occasionally IC associated issue. Contractions can happen after IC has allowed the cervix to open enough to allow infection in and/or membranes to bulge enough to trigger them. With a stitch in place this is much less likely because cervical changes are seldom significant enough to cause it - the stitch really does work.

In your situation, with funneling at 19wks I would be inclined to give things a helping hand and stay off my feet as much as possible. This is not to say you are at any greater risk than I was in the twin pregnancy when I funneled later at 24wks, but why take any chances? Certainly rest alone has been shown to reverse funneling so what do you lose? 

I may have funneled later, but I still made another 16wks after that with no further changes, no prom and carried probably quadruple the weight your cervix will bear in the coming weeks hun. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Hello, how is everyone? Kate, any good news today?

yesterday night, I saw some little fresh blood discharge. Bright red in color. Panicked and went to OB today. She checked the cervix- its about 2 cm long. Closed. I don't have any pain. No idea where the blood came from. She's taken swab and urine to test for infection. But she also thought its better to go ahead with steroids. So I got my first shot today. Second will be tomorrow.

Please. I don't want to deliver awfully early. My insurance is a madman. Please. I want to have healthy babies whom I can take home with me this time.


----------



## chistiana

BF- Hey hun, please dont panic (i know this sounds stupid) but your doc has checked you over and everything looks fine, i m assuming you also heard the babies and they are fine so the blood could well be from the cervix even though it s still closed? I mean, it s super vascular, so i guess a simple graze or some irritation could have caused a little blood, it doesnt necessarily mean your cervix is misbehaving, right? PLus you are getting your steroid shots and you re already at a safe gestational age so please please think positive. I ll be thinking of you hun.Lots of hugs, sorry i cant be of any real help


----------



## DueSeptember

*We plan on trying again after the summer..Can they check for IC before we try or do I have to be pregnant for the Docs to check? *


----------



## chistiana

Hi DUe. Do you suspect you have ic? I dont think they can check for ic before you re pregnant but if you ve suffered a loss from ic or you suspect you have ic your doc can give you a preventative stitch early on (around 13-14 w) with your next pg. i am assuming there is no way of checking now but i m also curious to see what other ladies think/know.


----------



## JJEE

Thankyou Lizzie, your answer has been a HUGE help to me, i have been worrying about the waters and the stitch..i thought it would be a relief not having to go back to the hospital for 4 weeks..but i am actually worrying more about there being a huge change in the meantime!! 

Hi Bookfish, i hope things have settled down since your last post, i think as Chistiana said, try not to worry too much, the docs have had a look and the fact your cervix is still closed and a good length are all GOOD signs! 

I hope everybody is good, and may our bodies continue to behave in the meanwhile!!

xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Due. There is no definitive way of knowing if you have IC pre-pregnancy because your cervix is likely to be long and closed until the weight of a baby puts it under pressure , shortens and opens it around 20wks. It could be short already due to previous cervical surgeries which would make a diagnosis of IC much easier, but if not then there is no way of knowing. 

Even after previous losses docs are reluctant to always diagnose it, and the trick is to get their support in placing a stitch early in pregnancy based upon your pregnancy history. Second trimester losses or early preterm births are often as a result of IC, and you should push your docs to place an elective stitch as a precaution hun xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey everyone, just a quick update from me (too happy to keep to myself)...bubs has turned head down and the doc doubts she can turn again due to the bu...hooraaaayyyyy and touch wood! Now i have a question and maybe some of you experienced ladies can decifer...
I joked today at the doc that once the stitch is out (37 weeks) i ll go to the zoo to walk and speed up labour...so he just said "well that d be good only we re taking the stitch out at the hospital and you re staying in to give birth that day"...???????????? I confused...look at kate...3 plus weeks after stitch removal and bubs is still baking


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thanks for the responses...I dont know if I do or not my water broke at 23 weeks and I Lost my Baby girl at 24 weeks they said nothing at all about IC but maybe it was an infection....the Doctor just said she was sorry and that it happens...they took blood work and swabs and nothing came back abnormal  I am just trying to rule it all out before we try again trying to prevent it from happening again...*


----------



## chistiana

Due- i am so terribly sorry for your loss. Plus it must be so frustrating nit to know what caused it. I hope you can get some answers soon but even if it s unrelated it would be wise to have your dic check your cervical length regularly just in case. Good luck hun


----------



## DueSeptember

chistiana said:


> Due- i am so terribly sorry for your loss. Plus it must be so frustrating nit to know what caused it. I hope you can get some answers soon but even if it s unrelated it would be wise to have your dic check your cervical length regularly just in case. Good luck hun

*Thank you...I am also switching Doctors my friend recommended me to and I am hoping she is better than the last one I had...I just thought my other Doctor didnt care much and just brushed it off like oh well try again like its that easy...*


----------



## nhood

DueSeptember said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Due- i am so terribly sorry for your loss. Plus it must be so frustrating nit to know what caused it. I hope you can get some answers soon but even if it s unrelated it would be wise to have your dic check your cervical length regularly just in case. Good luck hun
> 
> *Thank you...I am also switching Doctors my friend recommended me to and I am hoping she is better than the last one I had...I just thought my other Doctor didnt care much and just brushed it off like oh well try again like its that easy...*Click to expand...

I am so sorry for your loss. My loss last year I probably could've been saved also. My last doctor never check my cervix. Never check my hormone levels. He kept saying after I delivered my babies prematurely that it was the babies and just move on, well my new doctor did a cerclage at 11.5 weeks in my current pregnancy and he mentioned my cervis was open. I know now it wasn't a baby problem and something with a good doc could've been saved.


----------



## danielita

hello ladies,

in the last days i felt a lot better: my cramps almost disappeared; sometimes i still have bh contractions but only now and then.
my husband bought a new firm mattress for bed and he also managed to elevated the bed in the trendelenburg positions with about 10 cm. i am wondering: could be this a reason for me feeling better regarding the bh contractions? those 10 cm could de-tense me pressure from my cervix (as one of my babies stays quite low, near my cervix)? 
anyhow, i am 24 wks + 2 days and i really hope things to go in the right directions with my twin pregnancy.

lizzie, please tell me, do you remember when you have started to take steroids shots (betamethasone?) in your twin pregnancy? and in which amount, frequency? thanks :*

big.fish, please head up and try to stay optimistic. i do not think you have reasons to believe this time your pregnancy will not have an happy ending. yes, i know you are afraid after your terrible loss, but each pregnancy has its own chances :*

dueseptember - i am so sorry about your lost. i've been there, so i do know how much it can hurt!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Danielita. I didn't have steroid shots at all in the twin pregnancy. Here in the Uk they don't give them routinely unless there is an imminent risk of ptl. 

Your bh contractions have likely settled down because your uterus has calmed after the surgery. Any cervical surgery can trigger irritability in the uterus, and it is to be expected after a stitch placement. Resting also helps of course ;) x

Hi Due, an unexplained loss at 23wks is highly indicative of IC hun, tho it's impossible to say for certain. Even with infection present IC is likely because a slightly dilated cervix can allow infection to track from the vagina into the uterus and trigger labour.

Wishing you lots of luck in your next pregnancy, hopefully you'll get a more supportive, proactive clinician who'll support your wish for a stitch :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thanks Ladies and I am so sorry for your Losses too...I am not sure if it is IC they never checked me internally I guess because it was my First pregnancy...Since I am High Risk now I am sure she will be checking me...I am so scared to get pregnant I know I am going to worry and worry and worry but I dont want to stress the Baby..I will just have to Pray and Hope all goes well the next time *


----------



## lizziedripping

Pregnancy after loss is so frightening Due, and there is really no way around that :hugs: It's only when you make a full term healthy pregnancy that you finally are able to begin the healing process. Just know that we have all been there chick and can sympathise ans support you on your next pregnancy journey. 

I'd strongly recommend that you ask for a stitch this time around on the grounds that the stress of worrying about another loss would be too much to bear, and why not cover all bases? X

Kate - I'm guessing that maybe little one has put in an appearance? Or are you just so tired of waiting now that you're sitting at home feeling miserable :(? Hope all is ok either way honey xxx


----------



## kateqpr

Hi Lizzie, 

No, still here. Just so tired and grumpy!!

Am now three days overdue. I went for a sweep at 7.30am today, and was told me cervix was still tightly closed, and long, and like a woman's who had never had a baby. Bloody hell!

So she tried to manually encourage the cervix to open, which hurt like hell, but hopefully will push things in the right direction. It's interesting that when you have a stitch, your cervix can do this - fuse together and basically not want to open. Oh the irony of three months of bed rest! But last time in my last labour, they manually dilated me to about 3cm, then PING, instantly dilated to 10cm within about half an hour. 

Its starting to look like that may well happen again this time too, based on how things are going so far. The midwife said to make sure i go to the hospital quickly this time if things do progress, just incase i dilate fast again. But i'm preparing myself for my cervix playing hardball, and me going way overdue and having to be induced again...

My hospital are being brilliant though, and i have another sweep and reflexology booked for next week to try and do things naturally. Also if it comes to induction, i've been there, done that, so not worried about that outcome really either, It will just be exhausting and frustrating to have been pregnant for 42 weeks, after all the worries and months of bed rest too. Pah. 

I hope you're all okay. 

Bookfish - so good that you've had the steroid infections. I had them too (painful little things they are too!) but i really did feel positive about them, that my baby now was more prepared just incase of an early delivery. But your cervix seems to behaving brilliantly, so i'm sure you have week of pregnancy left ahead of you.

Christiana - how are you lovely? So so close now! Are you allowed of bed rest at any point? I know i started to get out and about more once i reached your stage. So nice just to go out for a coffee for a change!

Hope everyone else is well. 

Shall keep you posted if anything exciting happens....

XX


----------



## book.fish2011

Kate, didn't see any posts from you so I thought, maybe you've delivered. An surprised little bub is still in there.. Come out soon baby, momma is waiting for you.

I hope you are right, I have some more weeks to go...in fact, I need to go as far as I can because of insurance issues. But I really don't know what's in store for me.

Just came to know yesterday that I have another UTI . On augmentin now. Pink blood continues to threaten to appear now and then.


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for the update Kate :hugs: Ironic indeed, but hugely reassuring to all the other ladies here to see for real that your scenario is so often the case..............now you're thinking, 'so so pleased my tired, aching body is of some comfort to everybody else Lizzie!! Grrrr!' lol. 

Seriously tho, the great shame for you is that you didn't know how things would turn out and as a result, stressed your way through a pregnancy which would in the end go overdue. Must be so bittersweet. Also, the longer the waiting goes on, the more you worry about coping with a newborn again. It would be better now just to tackle it head on, instead of imagining how hard it might be. That's what I'd be doing, but when in reality I am able to get on and deal with things I'm fine, and all my worst imaginings never come true.

Hopefully the 'cervical meddling' will do the trick and you'll have you're bubs safe in arms soon ;) Thinking of you xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Bf, you're gonna be stunned honey when in fact you sail past 30wks and beyond :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Kate!!!just like the other ladies i was soooo so sure you had already had the baby! Wow, she s a stubborn little baby, wants to do her appearance her way!!!i have been thinking of you in the last couple of days, my doc said the day we take out the stitch i ll stay in and give birth cause apparently he s never seen i woman not deliver at that point...obviously i should introduce you!!!
Hang in there babe, sooner or later she cant be too long now! I cant say i know how you feel as i ve never been there but i can only imagine!lots of hugs hun for a speedy and healthy delivery very very soon!


----------



## DueSeptember

*I heard a stitch can cause problems too...I will have the Doc watch me closely I had zero problems with my pregnancy...they did a colpo at 13 weeks and my water broke at 23 weeks...I just Hope it doesnt Happen again...I had LEEP surgery in Sept 2011 and wanted to wait at least a year to TTC again...Just going to Pray that all goes well next pregnancy and I will need LOTS of Support xo*


----------



## mum2rugrats

Hi im back again  just found out im expecting again im only about 5 weeks so still early days just wondered if it would be likely i will need a stitch again? Havent heard from midwife yet so just thought id ask here x


----------



## chistiana

Hey mum2rugrats! We havent talked before but congratulations on your pregnancy!!! I think i ve read before that once you have a stitch done once than every subsequent pregnancy will need a stitch placed!


----------



## mum2rugrats

Hiya thank you :) my last stitch was a emergency one at 20 weeks so its all new to me. Am i right in thinking this will be done after 12 weeks? xxx


----------



## chistiana

Yes, i think preventative stitches are placed between 12-14 weeks. I had mine closer to 18 weeks but that was due to unrelated bleeding that wouldnt allow for it to be placed earlier!


----------



## mum2rugrats

thank you for your help. I dont suppose anyone knows with it not been an emergency am i still ok to work? last time i was signed off sick but if they wont do it this time going to have to consider leaving. Sorry for silly questions but im just trying to think ahead x


----------



## chistiana

Unless there are other issues or complications involved and unless your cervix has already shortened or funneled i would assume that about a week of bed rest at the most should be ok and then you can go back to normal. There are a few ladies on here who recently had their stitches and they are already back to work (sunkiss??)


----------



## DueSeptember

*Does the stitch Hurt? *


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Mum2 :) Elective stitch placed at 12-14wks and as for working, it will really depend on how your cervix behaves afterwards. If all is ok then there should be no reason why not, but if you have some funneling/shortening, it might be wise to cut back on work if at all possible. That said, with 3boys to take care of, it's unlikely you'll have much chance to rest at home anyway. Best to keep an open mind, then see how things unfold as the pregnancy progresses :hugs:

Due Hun, the stitch doesn't hurt. You have a spinal anaesthetic when it is placed, then afterwards there is some mild discomfort which is gone within a few days. You mentioned before that the stitch can cause some problems of its own? Theoretically it can, but the risks are so small (1%) that they are far outweighed by the benefits of getting one done electively. The main risk is infection or miscarriage, both of which are extremely rare. 

All I can say to reassure you is that the stitch was miraculous for me and so many other ladies who would otherwise have lost their babies. It held strong under the huge weight of two babies, and before it was placed my cervix was completely floppy and atonal - I would have delivered the boys as early as 16wks without it. 

It isn't an absolute guarantee of success, and doesn't work in a small percentage of women, but for the majority it takes them and their pregnancy safely to full term. If only more ladies were offered it without hesitation, there would far fewer needless mid-pregnancy losses. IC isn't always the cause of preterm birth between 16 and 24wks, but it is certainly one which can be easily fixed xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

A post to check on those who havent been here in a while:-

Just realised that we haven't heard from Liven in ages. I'm thinking her baby must be due about now? Liven - you ok hun? How's things going sweet? Check in if you can x

MA - haven't heard from you in such a long time, if you're out there how are you? You're very much missed here - hope all is well with you and the family :hugs:

Olga - hoping you're still ok honey. I know it's hard for you to post sometimes, but just wanted you to know that you're never far from my thoughts :hugs:

Night all, however and wherever you are :) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Just had a snoop around and saw that Liven was due to have her section on the 18th at 37+5 days! Yey Liv, hope all went well Hun ad that 'Lil Liv' is here safely :happydance: Xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Am waiting for Kate's and Liven's bubs' birth stories.


----------



## kateqpr

Still here BF! No baby. No news. No signs. Nada..... 

Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ok this is now gone on too long....kate's little girl...come out come out wherever you are (well we know where you are, so just COME ON OUT now! I m holding my breath kate, when will they induce you if the little madame doesnt make a voluntary appearance???


----------



## liven1980

This is just a short update, will come back to you! 
Maria (or yes, Lil Liv, Lizzie:) arrived the 18th of April. And u ladies know how it bothered me to take her out before due date? Well, she picked the date herself! I went to bed after making my self ready for ccevtion next day. I closed my eyes, praying everything would go fine. One minute later, water broke! We ent to hospital, i was scared cause i knew the contracrtions would come soon as with Jacob.. and i was afraid of tearing the cerwix. The contractions came and it was painful of course. I thought i would be lucky to not having them this time with the planned ccection, but the little lady inside decided otherwise... I them had an emergency cection but the doc said it was performed like a planned one as everything was under control. Maria came out and dad took care of her two hours before i could spend time w her. She is sweet and i just got milk so she is starting to get a grip of this eating thing to... I am so grateful things went well. My doc admitted she never thought we would go so far. We are very happy! Want to thank u all for helping me through this dreading time and weeks in bed. I am thinking about u a lot. Will get back soon, but need to slerp now... Lots of love <3


----------



## LaRockera

Hello everyone :flower:,

apologies for disappearing like this all of a sudden. Even though I have a lot of help from my DH and my parents, I still don't have enough time to write as often as I used to, as I'm BFing and Xanthe seems to be a marathon clusterfeeder these days. 

Hope everyone is okay. Kate-I'm SO looking forward to your bubs appearing, it's been a long, emotional journey for you, hon. So Liven will be having her baby now, too? How very exciting!:happydance:

Any news from Jimmy? Hello to all new members, btw. I'm hoping to catch up again soon, ladies. 

xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Congrats, Liven! Yet another happy ending! :happydance:

Anticipating lovely Kate's update now!


----------



## book.fish2011

Congrats Liv. You made it. So happy for you!!!!

Your stitch was in when the water broke? How much time did it take between water breaking, stitch removal and subsequent csection ?


----------



## chistiana

Congratulations LIven!!!!hehehe little madame wanted to do it her way!good on her, she s got some character! Hope you re both doing well! Enjoy your little miracle hun and i m looking forward to some pics if and when you feel like it!!


----------



## pinkladyangel

Hi all
Just came on to see what everyones upto and how those stitches are holding up.:thumbup:
Congratulations liven. You did so well. Here's hoping there's happy endings for us all.
Not much happening with me at the min. Had stitch put in at 13 weeks and am now 16 weeks. Have been really good and resting lots (boring). Had to go docs yesterday as been suffering with constipation to the point of it being painful. Obviously no straining allowed so now taking lactulose yuk lol. I go to see my consultant on thurs so hopefully I can go back to work. Hopefully time will pass a bit quicker then. 
Take care ladies
X


----------



## JessiBear

Hey.
So I'm still in hospital and no baby. Which is sooo good.
I am completely bored out of my brains. But I do have a feeling it might happen soon. I don't know what im supposed to be looking for or expecting. 
The last time I was checked I was fully efface and 2cm dilated. That was two weeks ago. I have been having a lot more tightening and pains, at the moment my lower back is killing me!!!!
And i can't sleep.. and the worst thing is I have a constant headache and blocked nose :( 
I just hate waiting. That's the worst thing actually. The not knowing. 

Jessi x


----------



## chistiana

Pinklady- so ad everything is going well...i used tobe veeeeerrryyy constipated too and was given lactulose to help which only helped while i was taking it..good thing it is starting to get better now, maybe my hormones are lessening! Good luck thursday hopefully you are given the green lights to go back to work but still remember to rest then too!

Jessi- ooowwww these are wonderful news hun! I know this might sound strange but your last post had me really concerned and i was so sure you had already given birth but here you are almost 30 weeks along...yayayaayay! Well it sounds like you re not making it to the end but you bubba is safe now so just keep at the boring hospital and every passing day is a bonus! Sorry your back is killing you but just think of the result, i m sure it will be well worth it!keep us updated whenever you can!


----------



## JessiBear

The doctors had my family and i believe that labour was immenient. So im very surprised that I've made it this far.
They are considering sending me home in a couple of weeks. And im really confused as to why?
would you see this as the right thing to do? 
I feel that every ache or pain (and I am getting contractions) is the moment where I will go into labour and they tell me no. I feel so stupid.

Jessi x


----------



## chistiana

Given that you re fully effaced and 2cm dilated it seems odd that they want to send you home but i guess they re the experts... Just ask why they think that might be the best option, get proper explanations and discuss your options and your concerns with them and with your family. If you think this is not what should happen express this to them. Your situation sounds rather confusing but i trully wish you make it well after those 2 weeks!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone :) Liven, huge congratulations on the birth of your long awaited little girl, so pleased for you and glad all went well :hugs:

Jessi - what can I say, I can't believe you have reached nearly 30wks!! It's nothing short of a miracle considering where you were at 24wks. This does occasionally happen, but to be effectively in early labour but still remain pregnant for severa more weeks is amazing, well done you darlin :hugs: Although your contractions are increasing, I wouldn't assume anything now Hun, there is no reason why you can't go another few weeks atleast. 

As for going home, if all is well, your cervix has remanded stable and you are able to rest at home, then it should be fine. You could remain at 2cms til term now, I have seen it happen before. Good luck, thrilled youve made it this far xxx

Christiana, bf, Helen, Kate, sugar, LR, and Olga you all ok? X

Hi pink lady - glad all is progressing well xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hi ladies, just wanted to share some of my excitement...had my first steroid shot today and feel soooo much better now! Second one tomorrow! I even walked a good 10-15 minutes and bought my son a couple of books! I feel like a whole new person (i know i sound a bit crazy but i m feeling relaxed)!!


----------



## danielita

*chistiana*, please, can you tell me if you had betamethasone or dexametasone and also which dosage and when you will repeat it?
i am glad that you are in such a good mood! :)

ladies, please tell me if you take any form of magnesium to prevent the contractions and if yes, please tell me which one? (magnesium citrate, magnesium lactate, etc). actually i am interested which form of magnesium would work best against the contractions. thanks a lot.


----------



## LaRockera

Christiana-what did I miss? Why were you given steroid shots so early? They gave them to me when I was about 34/35 weeks due to my amniotic fluid levels being on the lower side.:shrug:

Danielita-When I was given steroids_ I think_ I was given the dexametasone ones and was told to refrain from sugar and salty stuff for a couple of weeks. I took two shots per week (one Monday, one Tuesday) for two weeks, so four in total- but can't remember the actual dosage in ml. And I was on osteocare throughout my whole pregnancy, which is calcium&magnesium, and I'm still taking it for BF.:flower:


----------



## book.fish2011

Danielita: I was given dexamethasone last Tuesday and Wednesday when I went with my spotting episode. There were two vials each given one day. Sorry I don't remember the ml. I have GD, so am doing glucose monitoring thrice daily, OB sad my sugars will jump after the steroids. It dd jump for 2-3 readings. After that it's been in control. Am not taking any magnesium lthough I have BH, some even with pain. 

Are you having contractions? Could they be just BH?

Chris, glad you are feeling better today


----------



## book.fish2011

Lizzie : do you remember anything with calcified placentas with your twins?

Today I went for my Doppler scan to a specialist. First thing doc said was that I have calcified placenta . But at the end of the scan, she said it didn't matter because blood flow was fine to the babies. They are weighing 1.1 and 1 kg as of today. This doc was okay but when she learnt that my first pregnancy was spontaneous and this is through IUI, she said, a single baby was good enough for me. She didn't understand why I had gone for IUI. I didn't explain to her our sadness after losing our first son in 8th month; and then coming back from work to a childless home with me not being pregnant for an year; my hub having little motility issues, we went for IUI not looking for twins. We went looking just for a baby. It was really not in our hands. So it kind of felt odd and sad hearing this remark from doctor. 

So this doc thinks although babies are going okay, there may be a problem because of my size. Am so small, just 5 ft tall. Not to mention the cervix and bleeding incidents. She thinks I should be grateful if I make to 34 weeks - which I know I will be. But even that target looks far. Especially when I went back and read stories in google where water broke or women at 29 or 30 weeks. My own water broke at 30 weeks last time with a single baby.
Don't know what's in store this time. 

Please give me some hope to hang on.

(am thankful I made it this far. But with the possible nicu time and insurance issues, I don't want to deliver now. We are all reeling under so much stress including my parents (they are in India, grieving their son and worrying about me). It's all too much really)


----------



## danielita

*bookfish* , this doppler scan specialist is not a delicate person, in a first place. i would say is really not her business why you had this iui...
second, she is discouraging you, while she should do the opposite. personally, i do not see any reason for you to deliver before 34 weeks. so what if you are smaller than the average? she's overreacting with this. about cervix and spotting, we do know that so many ladies had issues with this and they managed to prolonged their pregnancies!
actually, i think you can stay pregnant more than 34 wks. but you have to believe in you and your babies more than into a negativist opinion which games from a doctor.
regarding your placenta, i would also say that as long the babies are developing normal, should not be any problem. 
just for my curiosity: your twins have one placenta? mine have two.
:*

you asked about my contractions: i have some bh, but not more than usually. i asked about magnesium because many people say it helps.


----------



## danielita

*LaRockera*, thanks for your feedback!


----------



## chistiana

hey *Larockera*... well you didnt miss anything he just thought i should have them now as i will probably deliver at 37 weeks if not earlier due to the bu. But the thing is i really messed it up...i was so happy this morning and now i am all nervous again...i should have had two vials in a shot today and two tomorrow but i only had one vial today....gggrrrmmmmffff i dont know if this cancels the effects out but i am sooo soo nervous now.

Danielita..i also think i had the dexametasone shot today and i will have two vials tomorrow...i havent been told whether i ll have them again, especially now that i messed up. I am taking magnesium from 12 weeks onwards...dont know exactly the kind but i am taking 600mg daily (which the doctor increased from 200mg after i started experiencing contractions after my stitch was placed) i will be on them until week 35. They do help with contractions according to my doctor but you should make sure to take them with a three hour difference from calcium (if you re on it- i am). 

Bookfish- how rude...what's it to him if you wanted 1, 2 or 5 kids...that's not his job or business...anyway, just wanted to tell you that i had a calcified placenta s of 30-31 weeks (i think) with ds and i delivered at 38+4 after he hadnt gained weight for about a week. It was classified as grade 2...it basically means that your placenta is starting to age but it could keep stable for many many weeks...my friend had a calcified placenta at 31 weeks with her 1st dd and went to 39+4 and she has one now this time round (32 weeks). dont worry too much hun, he was just insensitive and didnt feel the need to explain i guess.

Another quick update (other than my f...k up with shots)...i have been experiencing severe itchiness to the point where i scratch my skin so much that it bleeds...so i called my doc today (that s how i found out i was supposed to have had 2 vials) to give me something to help me but he said this is an indication my liver might not be working properly so he ordered more blood test immediately...should i be worried ladies? Lizzie, do you know anything about that? Could a liver problem be causing the extreme heartburn i am experiencing?


----------



## blav

I was wondering for those who have had a cerclage did your doctor do general anesthesia or epidural? I had this terrible nightmare about the cerclage last night and wanted to know what you all had been through/recommend. My doctor originally told me they would do an epidural because it's safer for the baby (but has it's own risks) as opposed to general anesthesia. But I really don't want to be numb for hours and hours for a 15 minute procedure. Just wondering what you all had experienced! Thanks, lovlies!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi ladies,
Sorry it's just a quick one, it's been a very very busy few weeks with a very boring explanation so I'll fill you in when I'm more awake! 

Anyway, Bookfish, the radiographer is commenting on something that really is not their place to say. I don't know anything about calcified placenta, sorry, but I do know that height is not really an issue when it comes to carrying babies. My friend that I've told you about before carried twins to 38 weeks, at the height of 5 feet. She had some structural issues after the pregnancy - hernia, but that's just logic after carrying 2 chunky babies. So, in my view, height is not necessarily a factor in prem labour. I remember reading after Bella was born about the increase in macrosomia (big babies for no apparent reason) and it was reporting about better maternal health being a factor in more babies being born at a heavier than average birth weight. Anyway, sorry for the snoozefest, but it was interesting that genetics were not an issue, as most mothers were below average height to average height. So, as was I, these were petite women who carried chunky babies to term. The only risks came at delivery and the risk of baby getting stuck, so it was suggested that more presentation scans are done for shorter women, to make sure that delivery is as safe as possible. So what I'm trying to say is that the radiographer is not essentially correct, height and big babies does not mean per labour either. 

Also, it is most likely that ic caused your prem labour last time around, which you have a stitch for and all is looking good on that score. When you consider the fact that this radiographer made such a ridiculous comment as asking why you are carrying twins (I mean really, do you actually have a choice?!) and wondering why you had IUI (what would they have said if you were an older lady, who had left IUI until pregnancy risks were increased, that you should have had IUi sooner?) can you really respect and take their opinion seriously? I honestly think they need to improve their manner when dealing with patients! Sorry for the rant, abrupt, clumsy doctors don't realise how much mental stress an ill placed word can cause. :hugs:

Lizzie-we're all fine thanks, hope you are too :hugs:

Kate- am not at all amazed that you're still hanging on in there! Bless the little cheeky miss for liking her mummy's tummy so much. :haha:

Liven- congratulations my sweet, that's such great news. :hugs:

Christiana- the itching thing may not be sinister- whilst it can be a sign of cholestasis (reducing liver function) it is very rare. I had PEPs (poly-something eruption of pregnancy) basically my bump broke out in enormous hives, which burst open with blood and itched like crazy. It was basically my over-stretched stomach couldn't cope anymore and my stretch marks burst open a little on the surface. I remember sitting in the cinema with my hubby on our last date as a childless couple, the day before my water broke at 38 plus weeks. I was a nightmare, I had a litre bottle of water in one hand, and bag of chocolate buttons resting on my bump, and a huge tub of calamine lotion in the other hand that I had to keep slathering over my belly. Thank heavens it was dark! You seem so much more relaxed. I can't see that there will be a problem with the steroids, fingers crossed. :hugs:

I'll do a bigger post soon, need to go to bed! X


----------



## chistiana

HelenGee- Thank you so much for your answer...i ve been reading and reading evil google and now i ve completely convinced myself it is cholestasis...and of course now the itching is so much worse...of course! Anyway, hopefully i ll get the blood results asap as i m going privately tomorrow morning...just my luck..when i was beginning to truly relax..
BTW your last date with DH must have been a blast!!!hihihi just joking, and of course jealous as i havent been out on a date with dh since like forever plus now i m craving for chocolate buttons!!!


----------



## book.fish2011

Thank you Daniealita, Chris and Helen for your supporting words. I really appreciate them. Hopefully I will not go into labour in the next couple weeks. Chris, I don't know mine is calcified which grade. But your friend's story and your story gives me hope. Helen, whenever am down and worried I think about your friend who was my height who gave birth to twins - that shows me a ray of hope.

Just hoping things will be okay.


----------



## book.fish2011

danielita said:


> *bookfish* , this doppler scan specialist is not a delicate person, in a first place. i would say is really not her business why you had this iui...
> second, she is discouraging you, while she should do the opposite. personally, i do not see any reason for you to deliver before 34 weeks. so what if you are smaller than the average? she's overreacting with this. about cervix and spotting, we do know that so many ladies had issues with this and they managed to prolonged their pregnancies!
> actually, i think you can stay pregnant more than 34 wks. but you have to believe in you and your babies more than into a negativist opinion which games from a doctor.
> regarding your placenta, i would also say that as long the babies are developing normal, should not be any problem.
> just for my curiosity: your twins have one placenta? mine have two.
> :*
> 
> you asked about my contractions: i have some bh, but not more than usually. i asked about magnesium because many people say it helps.

I have two placentas too. Probably we have same amount of contractions, but I haven't asked my doc about magnesium or she never mentioned them.


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> HelenGee- Thank you so much for your answer...i ve been reading and reading evil google and now i ve completely convinced myself it is cholestasis...and of course now the itching is so much worse...of course! Anyway, hopefully i ll get the blood results asap as i m going privately tomorrow morning...just my luck..when i was beginning to truly relax..
> BTW your last date with DH must have been a blast!!!hihihi just joking, and of course jealous as i havent been out on a date with dh since like forever plus now i m craving for chocolate buttons!!!

Chris, if this may give you some comfort, I knew a woman in Dubai who around 30 weeks was told she may need to deliver early , because she had terrible rashes . I don't remember if she was diagnosed with cholestatis or not. I just found out she sailed through without any issues and had to be induced at 38 weeks ( because she had GD). Preterm labour was never there. 

I had some scary rashes in Feb, they turned out to be due to dry skin, I hope yours is something silly like that


----------



## chistiana

BF thanks hun it is always nice and reassuring to read of similar successfull stories! Well my b/w came back all normal so my doc was happy and just said i agould visit a skin specialist so i guess i ll do that cause the itching is still driving me crazy! But i might give a good moisturizer a go before hand just in case! I also asked him how bad it is me forgetting to have that second vial of steroids yesterday... I know he s just being nice but anyway he said not to worry as i m rather thin so even the one shot will probably do the trick! So back to feeling a little more relaxed now! Ow and i ve now finished all progesterone... Yaaayyyy for that too!!


----------



## pinkladyangel

blav said:


> I was wondering for those who have had a cerclage did your doctor do general anesthesia or epidural? I had this terrible nightmare about the cerclage last night and wanted to know what you all had been through/recommend. My doctor originally told me they would do an epidural because it's safer for the baby (but has it's own risks) as opposed to general anesthesia. But I really don't want to be numb for hours and hours for a 15 minute procedure. Just wondering what you all had experienced! Thanks, lovlies!

Hi Blav.
I had my cerclage at 13 weeks. Was supposed to have a general but they opted for spinal as they said it was safer. I was really glad as I've never had a general before and judging by the state of the women on the ward that had it. I'm glad I had the spinal. It is a bizarre feeling when it's taking effect and wearing off but I preferred that to vomiting.


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> BF thanks hun it is always nice and reassuring to read of similar successfull stories! Well my b/w came back all normal so my doc was happy and just said i agould visit a skin specialist so i guess i ll do that cause the itching is still driving me crazy! But i might give a good moisturizer a go before hand just in case! I also asked him how bad it is me forgetting to have that second vial of steroids yesterday... I know he s just being nice but anyway he said not to worry as i m rather thin so even the one shot will probably do the trick! So back to feeling a little more relaxed now! Ow and i ve now finished all progesterone... Yaaayyyy for that too!!

Glad tests came back normal. I think your doctor is right about the shots - if he hasn't worried, you shouldnt worry too. Great you finished the progesterone. Im asked to keep using mine till delivery - just hoping I can use up as much as I can


----------



## chistiana

BF- even though i was really fed up with the progesterone (hence the yayayayayya) it still kind of scares me now that i m off it...like baby has been moving more today and i m having more pinching sensations so i keep thinking it is the lack of progesterone...ow well hopefully i ll never get to know if it did or didnt make any difference!


----------



## chistiana

Blav, i had general anesthesia hun but i think this is just the protocol in Greece...when i asked my doc beforehand what it was going to be he looked at me as if i was crazy and told me it cant be done without general...well obviously it can but i didnt bother arguing as i m on the far other side of being totally and utterly scared or a spinal and not bother about general. I woke up about 15 minutes after the procedure was done and stayed in the hospital for a couple of hours so they could keep an eye on some painful contractions. I just slept it off in my bed for the rest of the day!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey everyone, so sorry I missed some posts in the last 24hrs - my twinnies turned 2 yesterday (26th) and one of them was quite poorly to boot - upshot is I didn't have any time to myself ;) I will probably be repeating some of the advice given by the others so sorry in advance if I do.

Bf - I am appalled that your consultant felt it necessary to pass comment on your choice to have IUI! This is none of her business nor should you need to justify your choice to anyone. If you or anyone else choses to have IUI/IVF, adopt a child (or adopt 100 for,that matter) for no other reason than you felt like it, then it would still be ok because it is your choice and your business. It's made me so angry that you were treated in this way - you just don't deserve it :hugs:

Your small stature has no bearing on your ability to carry singletons or twins honey. There are shorter women with a wide pelvis, and tall women with a narrow pelvis (like me), and it is this which determines your ability to birth a larger baby easily or not, but it does not mean those women can't carry a baby to term. Your previous ptl was nothing to do with you being small, and there are thousands of petite women who deliver perfectly healthy full term infants and twins. Please try not to worry about your own ability to,carry two babies, you are no greater risk than any other lady carrying two, and should feel confident that you have every chance to make it well beyond 34wks.

As for the calcification. A calcified placenta is basically one that is ageing. All placentas age as they near term, and probably begin to do so quite early on. Just to put it in some perspective, at 33wks as many as 50% of placentas have some degree of calcification. Statistically speaking it is a normal finding and one which isn't really any extra cause for concern. All they need to do is to keep checking that the babies are growing well every couple of weeks or so, which is usual with twins anyway. A calcified placenta has eseveral more weeks of nourishment left in it hun, so there's plenty of growing time yet ;)

Christiana, it's a bit late for me to comment now but glad that your itching turned out not to be OC. It's actually quite rare, but harmless pregnancy itching isn't, so a much more likely explanation. I had intense itching across my abdomen with the twins, it drove me crazy! I actually took the odd Piriton tablet just so that I could get some sleep. Mine was just hormonal and excessive skin stretching. 

Don't worry about taking one vial of steroid - one vial is still better than none, and since you'll be taking it several times over coming weeks that initial dose won't count anyway. The benefits to baby of steroids expire within a week of taking them, which is why they have to be repeated if bubs doesn't deliver within that time frame :hugs:

Blav, don't worry about the epidural Hun. I've had a few over the years and they've never been a problem, are relatively easy to recover from and perfectly adequate for something like stitch placement x

Danielita, how's it going? You mention steroids and contractions, are you still struggling with them? How many weeks since stitch are you now?

Hi Helen, great to hear from you :hugs: That goes for everyone else too, sorry if I've missed anyone xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Lizzie - happy birthday to Noah and Zach!!! They must have decked up and looked so cute and handsome at the party. Much love to them and kisses.
We missed you too. I had assumed you were traveling or something. Thanks for your support Lizzie. It's really given me some hope. Take care


----------



## chistiana

Hey lizzie and happy happy birthday for your los! Wow 2 years old... Our babies are very close in age, nic will be 2 on the 18th of may!! One day i need to cross check notes with you, nic is definitely in the terrible two s and he is driving me crazy more often than not...or maybe i am hormonal!!!! I think my itching might be hormonal too even though i have a feeling it might also be psychological. Anyway, needed to ask you....my doc didnt say anything about repeating the steroid shots..it was just those two days (x 2 vials per day) and that s it. I wonder what s the point if they expire in a week???i thought he d told me 3 weeks so it made sense to have them at 32w to take me to 35... Maybe different shots last longer???i have another appoitment on wednesday so i ll ask him. Anyway thanks for the support hun, we really missed you! How are yoy doing otherwise?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Christiana :hugs: Steroid effects are typically up to 2wks tops, which will take you to 34wks after which point they're not thought to be needed since a newborn's lungs are developed enough to do well on the outside. 

I think I got confused with your post because when reading late last night there were a few of you who touched upon the subject, and I mixed up who was taking it and for how long. In your case the one dose (given 24hrs apart) is fine considering that you are now 32wks pregnant. I think you'll go well past 34wks anyway so no need to worry too much about it :) xxx


----------



## LaRockera

Kate had her baby! Kate had her baby! Kate had her baby!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lizziedripping

LR. -you can't just make an announcement like that without details!! Omg the suspense is killing me, spill girl spill lol x


----------



## chistiana

Totally agree with lizzie....larockeraaaaaaaa tell us everything!!!!OMG at last!!!yayayayayayay another perfect ending!!!!CONGRATULATIONS KATE!!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Just been doing a touch of 'Kate stalking' to see if she'd posted her news elsewhere, and was shocked at how aggressive and confrontational some of the other posts/threads actually get! :shock: I never really venture beyond here and twins/trips/multips so wasn't aware of it before - eek, won't be doing that again! 

What a lovely bunch of ladies we have here :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Yayyyyy Kate, so excited, can't wait to hear your story xxxx

Lizzie- I've never really ventured much of this thread, how disturbing to be made to feel that way. :wacko:


----------



## kateqpr

Hello all! 

Just a very quick one as only just home from the hospital and feeling exhausted and emotional!! 

Millicent Beatrix Hodgson was born late last night weighing a weenie 6lb 14, even after being nearly two weeks overdue! Luckily for me my naughty cervix pinged open again after a bit of manual encouragement by the doctors and after ten mins of pushing she slid out. Painful but relatively short labour! 

Shall post more when ive landed properly back on to reality. 

And yes Lizzie, I find other parts of this site a wee bit scary - confrontational even. Not what pregnant women or mothers need in times of support! 

Love to you all 

Xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Huge congratulations Kate :happydance: So pleased for you all! Rest well honey, and don't be afraid to ask for some tlc and support over the coming weeks. Hope all goes well and you feel more energised after a few nights at home :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Kate, great news. Congratulations!!!!!!

Waiting for pix and other updates.

Lizzie, I haven't ventured out much but I can sense what you saying. This thread and all you guys have helped me a lot. Am very grateful for that.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Big Congrats Kate! :happydance:

Wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone. :hi:

Also, not sure if anyone peeks in from time to time but I am having quite the hormonal surge. My hair was falling out and VERY thin and after starting a little bit of soy milk I'm noticing it's starting to come back. While I'm down pre Amelia weight, I can't seem to shake the weight I gained from the pregnancy with Jackson Jeffrey. In fact, I feel a disgusting fatty area near my lower abdomen. This I think is going to cause issues so I'm trying to figure out WHAT to do before we start ttc again. I'm concerned that could be an issue? Lizzie could that really be an issue with stitching?! :shrug: I'm losing some but the weight is moving downward and I can feel extra skin hanging. This is driving me nuts. :wacko: Very slow process for me.

I'm also wondering if anyone on Progesterone injections took a long time to get back to a normal hormonal level. My husband and best friend were talking me down yesterday saying most regular pregnancies take several months to get back to normal hormones while I've not only had the regular pregnancy hormones....I've had a year and a half of fertility hormones on TOP of the progesterone injections. They think that's why it's taking so long. I'm just noticing my hair getting thicker again but I have hair in places I feel uncomfortable with and still have moments where I'm just hormonal for a week or two and want to hide. It's not PPD, just a really odd hormonal bought that's similar to when I was pregnant. I'm WAY over emotional at times and I'm starting to drive myself batty. My husband and friend made me feel better but I'm wondering if anyone in here went through the same with fertility meds and the progesterone injections to last 7 months or longer??

Love and hugs to you all!


----------



## book.fish2011

Hi all

I just wanted to share something. I know a very lovely lady on the net who lives in Alaska and is fellow baby loss momma like me. Her second baby, a girl was due sometime this week. I came to know through her blog yesterday that her daughter was born a week ago and passed just after two days!!!!! She's posted a pic and she was such a beautiful baby. I don't know the reason why it happened, but really, this is her second loss in two years. She has no other living children. First one was a third trim loss; this one, a full term loss. 

Pls keep this lovely woman in your prayers. I just can't get my mind off and her tragedy.


----------



## JJEE

Hello ladies!

Huge Congratulations to Kate! 

Bookfish, How terribly sad for your friend, i can't stop thinking about it..absolutely devastating. 

I hope everybody is well, sorry i can't help with anybody's questions, but i am literally learning as i go! I am still plodding along, 21 weeks now.. i hate wishing time away, but would love to wake up tomorrow and be 37 weeks! 

Lots of love. x


----------



## chistiana

*Kate*- so lovely to hear you re both home already!!! Here in Greece, we HAVE to stay at least 4 days in hospital even if everything is ok and we have a 40 weeker!!!! Hope you feel much more refreshed and relaxed soon hun...CONGRATULATIONS again and well done!!!

BF- I am soo sooo sorry for your friend...i cant even think about it..it scares me and saddens me soo soo much...she s already in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## blav

Yay, Kate! Great news! I hope all is well and you are enjoying every minute and resting when you can.

BF-that is just awful, I am so devastated for your friend and cannot imagine what she is going through...just terrible. My thoughts are with her.


----------



## nhood

Wow Kate!!! I am so happy for you. Congratulations to you.


----------



## book.fish2011

Just when I start to think things could be okay, I have a spotting scare. Fresh blood of pinhead size on the toilet paper.


----------



## chistiana

BF grrrrmmmfffff this sucks...i need to tell you something really stupid hun but just in case.... I have had a number of pinhead sized blood dots the last few weeks...i just realised today they are completely superficial..either from too much stretching down there or from wax wounds...really stypid i know but i ve checked again and again and it is not internal...could it be something similar? 
Anyway sorry if i m being ridiculous, when s your next doc s appointment??


----------



## millieboo1111

Hi I've been meaning to post for a couple of weeks now as you ladies and your posts have a real inspiration to me but to be honest I was hoping I would be ok but here I find I'm not and really need your advice and support. I will start at the start apparently a good place. Last year my waters broke at 19 wks I had pains which must havebeen contractions bit as was my first I didn't know and midwives said was growing pains I gave birth to baby angel at 19+4 I am now 20wks and had an emergency cerclage put in at 18wks after the scan showedfunelling and slightly open OS . After the open I wasn't advised on bed rest or even told to rest so I figured I will rest but odd days shopping will be ok with shopping anyways I went for scan to check length today and down from 39mm on week 15 then 29mm @18wks (after cerclage) and now 10mm @ 20wks I'm so confused I thought shortening would stop after cerclage!!! I've been admitted to hospital now for a rest and I'm on strict bed rest but haven't yet seen a consultant. I'm so scared I know from you guys that bed rest is babies best chance and I love hearing your success stories and I also wish I could wake up at 37 wks. Any advice on how to do. Bed rest and not go stir crazy I would appreciate anything. Thank you so much I love this thread xxx Ellie xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Bf hun, that is awful news about the lady in Alaska :( What a terrible thing to have lost 2 babies, especially when this time she went to full term. Just tragic :cry: Does she know why or how? Poor woman - she of course will be in my thoughts :hugs:

As for your spotting, hard as it is please try not to worry. This is a normal finding for you and this pregnancy, and probably very superficial as Christiana said. It is so worrying tho. I never had bleeding after 12wks, goodness knows how much more stressed I would have been if I had! Take care love, this is gonna be ok :hugs:

MA :hugs: wonderful to hear from you :hugs: The fatty bit at your lower abdomen will cause absolutely no problems at all with any future pregnancy or stitch. IC is purely an internal problem not made worse by the inevitable aftermath of your previous pregnancy and/or section.

As for your mood, can I tell you it takes me a full 2/3 yrs to completely get back to 'normal' after a baby/ies. Certainly the first year is by far the worst, but it wasnt until they were 3 that I looked back and realised just how awful physically and emotionally I felt (sorry ladies, this is not a great advert for having babies lol). 

It makes absolute sense that Your additional health issues and the drugs are only serving to make this worse for you. Have you spoken to someone who might be able to help you get back to some semblance of normality, or atleast advise you in that direction? Hooe you feel better soon :hugs:

Welcome Eliie :) 

I am sorry for your previous loss, and that this pregnancy too is turning into such a worry :hugs: 

It isn't unusual that your cervix has continued to shorten even after stitch. A stitch placed once a cervix has already begun to shorten and in an emergency never quite 'fixes things' as well as an elective stitch placed early. This does not mean you can't make it to term, nor does it mean that your cervix can't lengthen once again. With bed rest there is every chance that it will, at the very least, remain as it is hun.

Bed rest is tedious, but so worth it in the end. Try to focus on 28wks as an initial goal that you must reach, then every week thereafter as a huge bonus. Before you know it you'll be at 30wks and longing for a new goal of 38! 

We've all been where you are darlin, and the majority of us have made it to term (much to our shock and surprise). It is a long and stressful road but one whose rewards are beyond compare. Keep sight of that sweetie and you'll get through this. All here for you in the journey :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Chris: it didn't bleed after the pinhead. Am depressed these days especially after I heard about that lady , anything wrong can happen anytime, shit keeps happening to good people...it's really scary and I wonder will I take these babies home. Everyone's hope is laying on this. Everyone's waiting for these babies, especially after my little brother went away. 

I hope it's superficial as you said. But I don't wax (dirty me), am really scared to touch and do anything with that area. Docs appointment is today afternoon 

Lizzie : that poor lady didn't update in blog what actually happened. Earlier, she regularly updated about pregnancy. She was waiting so much for her baby. 

All of you take care.


----------



## 2016

Hello everyone :wave: JJEE and lizzie kindly pointed me in this direction. I posted a thread asking advice about IC in a second pregnancy and was hoping someone might have an opinion...

They were concerned about IC when I was pregnant with DS due to family history (mum had IC and lost 2 babes at 16w, 1 at 20w, 1 at 22w, my brother born at 26w who only survived 6 days and me born at 28 weeks), extreme hypermobility and having LLETZ done. My cervix shortened from about 4 to about 3 over a period of 10 weeks but they said they would hold off doing the stitch as, once I had got to 26 weeks, I was better off not risking the complications.
Anyway, DS was born at 34w6d. He was transverse the whole pregnancy and turned head down literally the night before my waters went. I always wonder if he may have arrived sooner had he been head down all along.

So this time round I am very nervous about it. Having had one vaginal delivery (which caused some trauma to my cervix) I am worried I am even more at risk now. :(
I told my MW at my first appoint I needed to see the consultant as he had told me the next time I was pregnant I would need my cervix measured from 12 weeks. I have had my first consultant appointment through and calculate that I will be 16.5 weeks by then! And that is not to have a scan, that is just to meet him in his office. I queried this with his secretary, telling her what he said last time I was pregnant....and she said he doesn't see people until after 16 weeks. She said I should ask the sonographer at my NT scan to do it but I know for a fact they won't do that check unless specifically requested by the consultant.
So the question is - is 16-17 weeks too late for the first check? I thought they should have put a stitich in place before 14 weeks for it to be most effective. Should I be querying this and insisting on an earlier scan?

Please help - any advice welcome. :flower:


----------



## danielita

hello ladies!

*kate*, congrats!!! great news!
*book.fish*, i am so sorry for that lady! i only can say she is in my prayers and in my thoughts.
regarding you, i see you are not in a good mood. you're even pessimistic these days. please let me say, you should not be. your pregnancy situation did not got worse. days go in your favor. babies are achieving more weeks which is great. ok, you still have that discharge, but i do not think you should be worry about it. please believe in yourself and in your babies. this time, it will be ok. :*
*lizzie*, thanks for asking about me :) :*. i would say i am quite ok. well, i have some bad days with more contractions, but still braxton hicks. in other days, i have less. very hard to find a pattern about when they are more frequent.
last thursday i had a us scan for the babies and after 40 minutes of measuring the babies, the specialist checked my cervix abdominally (which i know is not very accurate). anyhow, my cervix measured only 1 cm and was funneled inside. the doctor predicted me that within a few days my water will be break. i went home, i called the doctor (who did the cerclage) and 6 hours later we have meet her. she measured the cervix vaginally and it was closed and 2 cm (ok, few weeks ago measured 2.7-2.9, so it was better then). she checked the cervix with the speculum as well and the stitch looked alright. 
she said i should start oral t.o.c.o.l.i.t.i.c.s (beside the a.n.t.i.s.p.a.s.t.i.c.s that i already took). we asked her if we should elevated the bed more in the trendelenburg position and she said yes. now the bed is elevated with 20 cm in total. let's hope it will help. on monday i all have another vaginal scan for the cervix length.
anyway, in that day when the us specialist found my cervix funneled and only 1 cm length, i woke up at 5 o'clock in the morning because i had several contraction. maybe those contractions plus the long scan on my uterus (40 minutes) irritated more my uterus and that's why my cervix did not looked too good. else, how to explain 6 hours later, my cervix was closed and 2 cm?
well, i am more convince i have a dynamic cervix. is not a joy, but i have to live with it.
i am 26 wks+1 d and i hope i will be able to bake enough my babies.
*2016*, in my case, waiting till 16-17 wks was not such a good idea. at 14 wks my cervix measured 3.2 cm and it was closed. without a warning/symptom, at 16 wks+6 days it was 1.3 cm and funneling. got the emergency cerclage but i am thinking if i would have done the cerclage at 14 wks, i would be much better today. somehow i regret i did not put pressure on my doc to do the cerclage as a prevention. 
*ellie*, no, in some cases (i am one of these cases) the cerclage does not prevent the cervix to shortening. but bed rest and maybe some treatment, will keep the baby/babies in uterus. 
i am on bed rest from 9 wks already (since wk 17th of pg). i leave the bed only to go to the bathroom. and i have to tell you anytime when i stand up, i am not feeling comfortable - i feel pressure on my cervix (indeed, i have twins, but still i feel the best only when i am in bed).
i would strongly suggest you to have bedrest and to limit as much as you can the time spent outside of the bed, although the doctors did not recommended you in the first place. sometimes we (the future mothers) do know what is better for our pregnancies than our doctors know...
well, maybe is better you are on the hospital now, but even if they let you home, please stay in bed only.


----------



## millieboo1111

Thank you so much lizzie and danelita, I'm staying positive my husband says I have to as baby and body knows if ive given up. Which I never want to do. It's just so frustrating that its my body that is being so un cooperative yesterday was also because my consultant wasn't in clinic and she's so great and decisive but instead I had a registrar, obs and midwife trying to decide what to do with me and then just said there's nothing More we can do for you and your still very early and pulling that face :( that's when I requested admittance so I can at least see a consultant. I still haunt seen one but I've made my own diagnosis with the help of you ladies and that's total bed rest. I was also shocked to see one of my friends admitted last night as her waters broke at 26+3 I'm stressing to her importance of bed rest too. She was in a right mess pls say a prayer for her too. Every day we get closer to another week and baby gets a little stronger. 

I have this thing were I don't want people to think I'm over reacting but i know my body better than anyone and last time I knew something was wrong and no one believed me so this time I'm going to say but if someone asks me am I in pain if i was but not to bad is just say not really and get on with it. I'm so worried I don't think I can go through that again losing eric broke my heart. I'm sorry to go on but there's certain things is rather discuss with you. My husband, mum and all family are wonderful but none of them of have been through anything like this so thank you all in advance.

What is trendlenburg position? Is that bum elevated? Can you do that while lying on left side? Which is best position? Also total bed rest would you shower daily or sponge bath?


----------



## danielita

*ellie*, i am sorry for your friend who has the water break, i understand your concern, but you have to believe your second pregnancy has its own chances.
i also lost a son (in 2010) at 24 wks of gestation and yes, this will never be fixed. however, day by day i am thinking: ok, we did ivf again, we are pregnant, we have twins, we have a difficult pregnancy but this time it has to be ok. these babies will remain with us and we will make it. you know, last thursday when that us specialist told us my water will break within few days, i did not believed him. 
like you, i would definitely know if something would be wrong with my babies/my body. besides, nobody has the right to kill my hopes about this pregnancy as i will fight as much as i can to have these babies.
in general, i am not an optimistic person, but i did know this time i had to set my mind that it will be ok and this attitude will help my body to keep the babies in my uterus. if i start to think negative and to cry, i will have no benefit; for sure i would have more contractions. so no, i will not do so - i will not hurt myself and my babies. i will stay positive. 

trendelenburg position is when you have feet higher than your head (or as you said - bum elevated). in this way, your pressure from cervix become lower. 
yes, i can stay in this way while i am lying on the left side (lying on the back is not possible for me as it gives me contractions and on the right, as far as i know is not recommended for the babies?). so actually i am lying only on the left side. is not easy, but i guess it helps my cervix. 
i take a short shower every 2 days (bath is a big no-no-no for us).


----------



## lizziedripping

Welcome 2016 :)

Definitely query your appt Hun. I am not convinced you have genuine IC because you hung on last time without a stitch until 34wks, but it can't be completely ruled out given your mum's history and the additional Leetz issue. I doubt that your sons delivery would have caused any further problems, but again why wait and see when you could be checked earlier on and a stitch placed if it looks as though your cervix is changing too rapidly.

It is so difficult to convince Doctors of the real threat of IC and that it even exists as a complication in lots of pregnancies. For some reason ptl is often written off as caused by infection ad prom with no link being made to an initial opening of a weak cervix. This is the biggest battle in the fight against IC, and getting them to recognise you might have it is key to having the correct support throughout your pregnancy.

I am horrified to hear ladies say they have been advised against stitching due to the risks of infection! The risks are so minimal as to be negligible, and are certainly no greater than in pregnancy generally anyway. Having a weak and dilating cervix is a far greater risk, and one whose outcome is potentially catastrophic. 

One of these days I am resolved to campaign for better awareness of IC as a condition, and to try and 'educate' clinicians as to just how common a problem it really is.

Give your team a call and insist on an earlier check hun. Do not be dismissed. IC may not be your problem, but checking for it atleast eliminates one of your risks. Take care x

Danielita - abdominal scans are totally inaccurate for measuring or checking the cervix. They often give an incorrect view and reading of length, so it is likely that it was just wrong and you weren't short or open. Ignore it and use the tvu as a guide to where things are. You're actually doing pretty well considering you have twins and a stitch. Now that you are 26wks the IC threat is passing, and there is a good chance you will go for several more weeks. 

Ihad terrible bh in the twin pregnancy which never amounted to anything. It could be that your cervix and uterus are irritable, but the contractions have to be strong and regular to have a significant effect on your cervix Hun. Xxx

Ellie - trendleburg is when the bed is tilted at the feet end to take the weight completely off your cervix. It isn't really necessary unless you have a dilated cervix with bulging membranes, or if your cervix has shown itself to be extremely weak and dilated very early. You'll be fine with normal horizontal bed rest with a daily shower and occasional toilet breaks. It is good to occasionally stretch your legs, but just make sure not to lift, or be upright for long periods. X


----------



## 2016

Thanks Ladies! I am not 100% sure I definitely have IC either but I was contacted by the consultant team while pregnant with DS after I started suffering from severe SPD and they started looking into my history. My mum had no reason for IC &#8211; no LLETZ, no trauma, and her hypermobility isn&#8217;t even as severe as mine. She was just unlucky.
Anyway, first time round my cervix went from over 4cm at 14 weeks to (now looking at my notes to 2.7cm) at 26 weeks. They said I was &#8220;borderline&#8221; but would avoid doing the stitch at that stage and just manage preterm labour if it happened.
They said at the time they were slightly less concerned because DS was permanently transverse so there was less pressure on the cervix than had he been head down. My waters went the day he turned.
While delivering my son there was a small tear to the cervix due to an anterior lip that I was pushing against for some time.

I guess we will (hopefully) never find out if I have true IC, but there are certainly warning signs. I would rather they just check regularly like last time and decide I am lucky enough to escape the cerclage again....than the opposite.
Considering 1 in 100 women experience this issue I find it incredible they don&#8217;t perform cervical length measurements at the 12 and 20 weeks scans. Such a simple procedure that could potentially save so much heartache.

Anyway, I called my MW and explained my concerns and she said she would speak to the head MW at the antenatal clinic run by the consultant and see what she proposes. She is going to call me back later today. I feel like a bit of a pest because there are women, like yourselves with far worse cases of IC....perhaps I am being a wimp. :blush:


----------



## 2016

Really impressed by my new MW. She made a few calls and my appointment with the consultant will now be 10th May (my birthday!) when I will be 10+4. Plenty time to get scanned etc, for a baseline if nothing else. 

Thanks again for your advice and support. :flower:


----------



## book.fish2011

Thank you Danielita for the kind words.

I just learnt that the lovely lady I spoke about here, suffered a uterine rupture just 6 days before her scheduled c-section (at 37 weeks). This left her baby brain dead. She had had a fetal surgery done in Jan 11 because her first baby had spina bfida. She's been asked to not use her uterus again so she's now planning to look for a surrogate


----------



## chistiana

Hi. I just wanted to quickly welcome all the new ladies and wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months! I m really sorry i m not replying to each separately at this point but for some weird reason i am in so much pain i dont have the courage to.

Quick update from me: Had another scan today, baby is fine, approximately 1800gr and still head down! Came back all veeeeerrrryyyy very happy, especially as doc officially now permitted me to cautiously start normal activities again but by the end of the afternoon and since then i ve been having HORRIBLE menstrual like pain but no contractions??? Will give it a good night's rest and see how i am tomorrow before calling doc. 

BF- Good luck tomorrow hun.


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hi everyone,

I have been following this thread on/off since my MC on 19 Dec 2011. It was my 1st pregnancy and my son just popped out of me about 30 minutes after my water broke. He was only 16 weeks 5 days. While waiting for the results from placenta and bloodtests, I read up a lot and was quite convinced that I have incompetent cervix. I only just heard his heartbeat that afternoon, about 3 hours before I lost him and MW said "146bps. Happy baby inside"... :cry:

So after 3 months of waiting, I finally met with a consultant who told me that the MC was due to bacteria infection which shortened my cervix (?) and infected the placenta which then caused my body to go into labour. Until today, I still question ... if I did not have IC, wouldn't that had prevented bacteria from getting inside? The consultant said it is almost like a chicken/egg situation. He couldn't answer definitively.

Anyway, a week after I met him, I found out that I was pregnant again. :happydance: I saw him again on Tuesday to discuss my treatment plan. I will have my Nuchal Scan next Saturday and cervical cerglage surgery 3 days after if scan/bloodtest come back clean. I would only be 12 weeks then. He said because I had lost my son at such early stage, he doesn't see the point of waiting around until 16 weeks, which he usually does. I would also be on Progesterone and Antibiotics for bacteria infection. 

I am very nervous of the 15 minutes cerclage procedure. I had asked the consultant and he said life goes on as normal after. No pain, No discomfort. How true is this? I understand most of you ladies put yourself on bedrest for a good 2 months. But no pain? no discomfort? I just want to be prepared and to know possibilities of things that might happen.

There are amazing stories in this thread which are inspirational. I just need to train myself to have more faith and believe little by little that this pregnancy might just work.

xx


----------



## chistiana

Yellow, hello and welcome to the thread hun. I am very sorry for your loss, it is always so unfair and so tragic to lose a child at any point. I guess i dont know about weather the IC caused the bacteria to enter or the other way round. But i wanted to tell you that a stitch at 12 weeks is way better and less risky than one at 16weeks (even though it is well worth it at that point too) and unless you have any other complications life should indeed continue normally. For me, i had to stay in bed until very very recently because of my bicornuate uterus. The procedure was pretty straight forward and i was out of the hospital within 3 hours. I had some discomfort after that with some contractions and slight bleeding but nothing more than what is expected. After that i had the normal pregnancy pinching and stretching sensations and i still do till now. Please try not to worry too much, you re being proactive and this is a completely different pregnancy...everything will be fine. A happy and healthy 9 months, stick around, the ladies on this thread are awesome and a wealth of info!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi yellow :) You poor thing, what a traumatic experience you had at Christmas - my heart goes out to you darlin' :hugs:

On a more positive note, it's brilliant news that your consultant is willing to support your suspicions about IC and is not taking any risks with you. It is highly likely that you do have IC and that infection travelled up inside after your cervix had dilated. This is a common finding with IC, but one which many doctors are unwilling to acknowledge.

A stitch at 12wks is no problem at all, and tho it leaves you with some discomfort, this is minimal and feels much like menstrual cramps for afew days. I felt unwell for a few weeks afterwards, and had some tightenings from the stitch onwards, but it was bearable and very reassuring to know that the stitch was in place. 

Given that your cervix changed so early in the pregnancy, I'd recommend bed rest hun. No one is certain it makes a difference, but logic tells me that taking the weight off a cervix which is prone to 'giving way' under pressure can never be a bad thing.

Good luck this time sweet, and please join us for your pregnancy journey. You'll need lots of support as the weeks tick by. The loss of a baby due to IC is horrible ad leaves a legacy of fear and uncertainty in pregnancies thereafter.

We've all been there and can help you overcome this :hugs:


----------



## yellowyamyam

Thanks Christiana & Lizzie for your replies. 

*phew* at least now I know not to be paranoid about the horrible pain after a surgery! I've never had surgeries before and though I know this will be a minor one, the word SURGERY turns me into a :baby: :haha:

I have been resting more horizontally over the last few days after a bleeding scare. I noticed that after standing up doing things around the house for more than an hour, there would be colours in tissue roll when I wipe. I am only 10++ weeks so I am not sure if my theory is right. I just thought - better be safe than sorry. So more bed/sofa rest whenever I can. 

Also is it true that average cervix length is 4cm? When I was scanned 2 weeks ago, my cervix length was only 3cm but the OBGYN was not concerned at all. She said that is fine. I hope the sonographer will scan my cervix length next week when I go in for my Nuchal.


----------



## chistiana

Good decision yellow, better to be safe than sorry. I had the same thing with this pg...when i was 12w2d i decided to do a total clean out or whatever you call it of the house and put up the x mas tree and decorate the house blah blah blah and of course i started bleeding 2 days later! So yes, just rest as much as you can hun. Re your question i m not very sure but i think anything from 3-5 is normal, 2. something starts being borderline if you re early on.


----------



## heychickie

Hi ladies! I have been very overwhelmed going back to work, so haven't checked in in quite some time. I hope all is well for you, and that new ladies are feelingthe comfort I myself recieved from such a caring group of ladies that have been there before.

Baby is growing and doing very well, he is 12 weeks tomorrow. He's starting to really play with his toys a bit, and stays very happy. 

Monday we have to go to a urologist to see if Jackson's circumcision needs corrected. The hospital left excess skin, and it has already readhered itself once.

If any of you use Facebook, I do have. A favor to ask. We've entered a Mother's day contest with a local photographer, and outing ends Sunday. We're about 40 votes or "likes" behind the leader. I'd really love to win with this being my first "real" Mother's day - Grayson had already died by this time last year. We would get a photo shoot for the family, and prints. 

Here's the link if you care to check it out!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71740080045.838856.238212340044&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## LaRockera

lizziedripping said:


> LR. -you can't just make an announcement like that without details!! Omg the suspense is killing me, spill girl spill lol x




chistiana said:


> Totally agree with lizzie....larockeraaaaaaaa tell us everything!!!!OMG at last!!!yayayayayayay another perfect ending!!!!CONGRATULATIONS KATE!!!!

Sorry, guys. :blush: I've kind of disappeared. Truth is, I try to log on daily and do some stalking/lurking but I can never know how much time I'll have before I'm needed. I promise an update soon, and an active, strong comeback.:flower:



lizziedripping said:


> Just been doing a touch of 'Kate stalking' to see if she'd posted her news elsewhere, and was shocked at how aggressive and confrontational some of the other posts/threads actually get! :shock: I never really venture beyond here and twins/trips/multips so wasn't aware of it before - eek, won't be doing that again!
> 
> What a lovely bunch of ladies we have here :hugs:

Hey Lizzie, remember how I almost left BnB a few months ago? At the end of the day, I suspect I just participated too much. Now I'm just updating my journal, stalking others' and coming here. And yeah, this is one thread where dignity, friendship and compassion prevails. Hence, my siggy.:flower:


----------



## millieboo1111

Hi Ladies and welcome yellow, Thank you for all your advice!! :thumbup: Sorry i didnt get straight back as Ive been settling into my new home in the antenatal ward !! 

Ive been put on 4 weeks total bed rest by my consultant also nerfederpine (spelling?) tablets (to stop any contractions) im not having any so precautionary. antibiotics and blood clot shots every day. 

Ive been so inspired by you ladies and now im sharing a room with another lady who has been here since 18 weeks gest, this is her 5th week just lying in bed!! she had a early stitch then her waters started leaking and cervical incompetence shes had 4 previous 2nd tri losses :cry: she is so positive and focussed on the goal. This is only my 5th day but we are now 20+6. we are aiming for 24 then 28 then 32 and so on. Baby is really active which is a great sign.

I know this is going to be tough at times but im in this for the long hall and will just keep praying. thank you for your support, you are all in my prayers :kiss:


----------



## chistiana

hey *millie*, i really like your positive attitude and those fine milestones you ve set! i used the exact same milestones as you and now my last one is 35 weeks....after that i wont be too bothered but aim for 37 and stitch removal! also so glad your baby is active in there, such a great comfort to be able to feel her/him! well your one week is almost over so yaaayyyyyy for that...only 3 to go...not that bad! all the best hun and just keep positive..it works!

I have a question ladies (especially those who have given birth...*Lizzie*, *LR* i think you two are the only ones who might be able to answer as kate, Liven and jimmy are too busy with their little miracles right now..i know i would be)... In the past 3 days i have been having TOO MANY and sometimes regular contractions (well not at regular as every five minutes but like every 15 minutes for an hour or so). They are painful, kind of remind me labor contractions. Plus i ve been feeling my bones down there being pushed to the side...seriously it is like she is popping in and out of there making my bones move. I am wondering..is this something you experienced close in time before you gave birth? I am starting to believe i might not make it to 37 weeks but i m thankful for every day that passes and brings me closer to 34-35 weeks. I m not extremely worried as i ve had the shots and baby is almost 2000kgs now but i still would rather make it to stitch removal day. What do you think?


----------



## aegle

Ladies, I hope not to intrude too much, but I just have a question and figure you would be the ones to know the most about it.

At my 19 week scan, the dr said that my cervical opening is smaller than it should be. Unfortunately, I didn't ask the dimensions, so I really don't know how much smaller it is.
He didn't say anything else and didn't suggest a follow up for that purpose, so I assume I'm not very high risk for IC... BUT

Is there anything I should watch out for? I just want to be cautious and make sure I get the appropriate help incase it does develop into IC. 

She's also got an umbilical cord missing an artery (called SUA), which also puts her at risk for preterm labor and low birth weight.

I just want to be informed so that I can watch for signs and take precautionary measures. I will definitely speak to my Dr about it but she's usually rushed and you ladies are the ones that have been through it and have the first hand knowledge.

Thank you!


----------



## chistiana

Aegle hi, i dont think a smaller cervical opening is the same as a shortening cervix so i m not sure it is related to IC. I m sure lizzie, our guru will know more about it thought!!! I 
just want to tell you that my son had only a single artery in his ambilical cord too. He was born at 38+4 so definitely not preterm but indeed only 2300gr. He was absolutely healthy, breastfed straight away and didnt have to stay in the nicu not even for 10minutes! My doc back then just told me to make sure i sleep on my left side just to make sure he receives all the nutrient he can!A happy and healthy remaining pg!!


----------



## aegle

chistiana, thanks.. perhaps I should do some more research on the subject :)

Thank you for the tip.. I've been wondering how I can help make sure that all the nutrients get to her. I woke up this morning with numb hands and feet, which freaked me out until I figured out it probably didn't have anything to do with the cord.


----------



## LaRockera

Christiana hon, I don't remember having regular, contraction-like pains, but I do remember lower cramping starting around 33-34 weeks, so it may be BH? I would check with your doctor to be completely sure. How regular are they? If they come and go at random times and don't intensify progressively I wouldn't worry. Look at you, you'll be full term soon!

Aegle- when you say cervical opening, do you mean cervical dilation? Your cervix should be shut at this point, and not open at all, so not sure what your doctor meant. I had the stitch inserted at 13+3 due to funneling (dilation) as a preventative measure, so any sort of opening should be monitored (although don't panic, my cervix remained a good 48mm until week 27, so there was no case of IC in the end). If your doctor meant short cervical length then yes, you should ask for a TVU and keep an eye on it.


----------



## chistiana

LR thanks hun... They are a little different i believe to bh as they are quite painful and they do remind me the pain i was getting while in labor with ds... They are not very regular, i will get 3-4 in an hour then nothing for 2-3 hours and then another 2-3 painful contractions. The pain is at a degree that i actually cant really move or walk or even turn in my bed when they do happen...HOWEVER i did stay in bed all day today and they were less than usual so i ll keep it low tomorrow too and then maybe go for a test on monday if my doc advises me to. Thanks though hun, how are you and xanthe doing??

Aegle- just try to eat as healthily as possible and sleep on your left side as much as possible. Dont worry about the numbness, nothing to do with the umbilical cord, maybe you slept on your back??? They do advise not to sleep on your back because the baby can put pressure on nerves and cause numbness.


----------



## sunkiss

hello ladies :hi:

it has been so long since i updated, i hope everyone is still doing well!! fayth n i are doing well, thank God she is still in there cooking n growing strong!! unfortunately i did have to go on bed rest as of friday since my cervix went from 3.0 to 1.3 since the stitch was placed (over time). it has almost funneled down to the stitch :(. i have been feeling some pressure in the vagina area but mostly at the end of the day, i didnt have any pains though, just the pressure. i can feel her kick me literally in the cervix also which is probably not helping matters. boy is she a strong little kicker in there :haha:!! i can also feel a little burning feeling up in my vagina (sorry tmi) not when i pee just every now n then, i think its where the stitch is, maybe that is where she kicks sometimes. my doc put me on nifedipine (generic for procardia) to relax my uterus, she said that can also help with the funneling, she will check me next week to see where we are at. she said that the cervix can grow again in length. i just pray my cervix can hold on so i can keep her cooking as long as possible. good news is fayth is a healthy little baby, her anatomy came back good n she already weighs a pound!! i dont worry about her now that i can feel those strong little kicks n movement everyday, i just worry about my cervix. i will do everything i can to save my little girl, i dont care if i have to stay in this bed for the rest of my pregnancy!! well i will have more time to come update n chat with u lovely ladies since i am on bedrest now :D!! how is everyone doing?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi aegle - I am not sure what you mean by your cervical opening is smaller than it should be. Did your Doc mean it is shorter than it should be? X

Christiana - I did have bh contractions as frequently as every 10/15mins per hour over a few hours each day. They happened between 20 and 32wks and oddly lessened as I got further on - probably because my uterus was 'tired' and incapable of contracting due to the combined twin weight. Your pattern of contracting is exactly e same as mine was.

I didn't however have pain as such. Occasional,y they were uncomfortable, and left me with an aching back (much like early labour), but they were nothing like as painful as actual labour - the pain was different too somehow. 

Its difficult to say for certain if this is just bh or the beginnings of labour for you hun, but at this stage it could easily be intense bh - particularly because this is your second pregnancy. If it were labour then it's likely that you'd progress, they'd get more intense, consistent and frequent within a few days (a week at most). Also, Some women can have clusters of mild contractions like this early on which come and go until d-day, but that can go on for weeks!

You're doing the right thing by resting sweet. It is possible to 'tip the balance' either way by either resting or being active at this point. You may well buy yourself some extra valuable weeks with rest, especially because labour isn't yet officially due. 

Keep me posted as things happen - if by Tuesday things have fully eased off the this is probably just one of those things as your body prepares for future labour :hugs:

Sun kiss - Sorry to hear you're on full bed rest, but so relieved to hear baby is still where she should be :hugs:

Though not ideal, the fact that your cervix has funneled almost to stitch is not unusual nor abnormal in IC. Mine had done the same from around 24wks and I still went to term with a very heavy load. It goes to prove that you needed the stitch, and that it is doing its job. I would have been much more surprised if your cervix had remained long and closed - it would have called into the question the need for the surgery in the first place.

My consultant was almost relieved when finally she saw funneling on my scan at 25wks! Up til then it looked as tho my cervix was normal and not at all weak - as she had predicted when seeing it at 12wks. It confirmed that the stitch had been necessary after all and she wasn't at all worried by the funneling. I wasn't told to officially rest either - the stitch itself should be enough to resolve the IC. I always recommend it tho, and still maintain it and the stitch got me to term.

Rest well honey xxx


----------



## chistiana

Lizzie- thank you so much for the reply hun! I guess It could be more intense bh that i might be feeling even more painful because of the lack of space in there. On the other hand my son was born 2300gr and this baby is already 2kg so maybe my bu cant take too much more...hopefully it s the first case though. I will keep an eye on it and rest as much as possible at least until 35 weeks, then take it from there! Did you also have the feeling if your bones moving? I mean could i really be feeling her getting engaged???i feel like my pelvic is going to split in half!

Sunkiss- hey hun, so sorry you re on bed rest. You do however siund very positive and determined so i guess that s what matters! Phew for having had the surgery!!! I was on bed rest for approximately 18 weeks and i honestly dont regret it at all (not that i was allowed differently!!) if it s the best you can do for your bubs then so be it!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi C - I did have the pelvic bone crunching sensation with the twins almost constantly from 28wks, and from about 36wks with my first singleton who was over 9Ibs (4kgs). 

Maybe the feeling is more to do with having reached your own personal uterine capacity than engagement as such, and just the generalised ligament/pubic bone stretching as you near term (or near term size as was the case with the twins earlier on at 28wks). 

For you this might happen sooner because there is less space, but for me it was a familiar feeling anyway which didn't necessarily indicate impending labour. My uterus must be the size of a saggy, old, amd very large bin bag by now but I still experienced it lol ;) Remebering that even with your bu, there will be slightly more growing room this time around because you are stretched from your previous baby. I'd say your uterus can now accommodate the capacity of atleast your son's size, if not more. 

If labour is imminent (of which I am not convinced), I doubt yet that your baby's size is the cause. Hang in their chicken, will send positive thoughts your way. :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks lizzie, yes i would expect i can carry at least 2300 if not a little bit more so that might buy me some time still! Will keep you updated! x


----------



## LaRockera

Christiana - give us an update when you see your doc. Although since you're still here posting, I figure things are good? All well our side, thanks for asking hon, I need to give an update and some pictures soon, I reckon.

Sunkiss- sorry you had to go on bedrest hon, although if it's for the best, it's totally worth it. Like I said before, many ladies go on full bedrest without the stitch and make it to a great GA, so your chances are great. And yes, cervices are dynamic, and yours can very well grow with bed rest. It's all gonna be fine, just hang on!


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much ladies, ur knowledge really help reassure me :hugs:!! all the success stories i read here help to give me hope i can make it. so happy to see u still holding on christina, yay for 33/5 weeks, i only pray to make it that far :D!!

one question ladies since its my only real discomfort that i worry about, i have some pressure in the vagina area, should i be feeling that? is it normal? did u feel that at some point? its not painful or alot of pressure but i feel it there most of the time now. maybe i feel this now because i have funneled practically to the stitch?


----------



## chistiana

Hey sunkiss! I think the pressure is pretty nornal, i had/have it too from almost right after the stitch...i m not sure we re talking about the same but my feeling was as if something was going to drop out of there at any minute. And that was een worse when bubs was kicking on my cervix, i thought i d see a foot or something. It never came to anything of course and later the doc confirmed that my girl was indeed jumping up and down with er feet on my cervix. Now it feels a lot more like i m carrying a canon ball in my vagina but i guess i am!! Try not to worry hun but if you still want some reassurance dont hasitate to call your doc and have her check!x


----------



## chistiana

LR yes still here girl, still having thise painful contractions but called the doc and he said if it were real contractions they would probably damage the stitch and i d be bleeding...none of that thank goodness so i m laying low!! And YES it is time for some pics, xanthe must have grown so much in the past weeks, we wannt see!!!


----------



## chistiana

LR yes still here girl, i do still have the contractions but doc said as long as i have no bleeding to indicate the stitch is damaged not to worry, so i m laying low for now! And YES it is time for some more pics, xanthe must have grown so much in the past weeks, we wanna see!!!


----------



## millieboo1111

hey ladies!! im 21wks today :happydance: this week of bedrest hasnt been too bad at all and weve had more visitors than we would of had at home lol 

im a bit more settled in hospital now, making myself right at home. all the mws who looked after me last time have bobbed in to say hello and advised me that even if the docs say im ok to go after 4 weeks i should claim squatters rights and refuse to leave :haha: 

im just playing the waiting game and no news is good news so occasionally the mw pops in to give me pills and do obs otherwise i dont bother them i figure if there not bothering me all is well :)

im feeling so much more relaxed and looking on the brightside i will never get to lay around like this when baby comes. im going to make the most of it.

*sunkiss* your story sounds almost identical to mine stay positive on bed rest I know we are going to meet our miracle babies when they are well baked. i found a site dedicated to HR pregnancies called sidelines who can link you up with a bed rest buddy to email or chat with and they also have a chat room.

Thanks again i dont know where i would be without this forum. hope you are all well xx ellie xx


----------



## chistiana

Ellie yaaaaaayyyyy for 21 weeks and well done girl for being so positive!!!! It s 100% sure bed rest is going to pass way quicker with this kind of attitude plus you re right... Rest now that you can!!


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much christina, yes it does feel as u described n i feel it more when she kicks me there, i seen her kicking me right in the cervix on the scan, n if she has her momma's feet those kicks are lethal :haha:!! my girlfriend that is 33 weeks like u with the stitch says the same like u, her vagina feels numb from the pressure, i guess since baby is head down n bigger its alot more pressure now. thank God u ladies only have a few more weeks to go :D!!

hiya ellie, congrats on 21 weeks :happydance:!! each week is a major accomplishment for us cerclage ladies :D!! according to my lmp i turned 22 weeks yesterday but i ov late in my cycle so i use that date even though my doc uses lmp. thanks for the encouragement n info hun :hugs:!! so u are on hospital bedrest, are u funneled to ur stitch also? how much cervix do u have left?


----------



## danielita

hello ladies,

today we checked the twins and the cervix.
tomorrow we are 27 wks of pg (and also 10 wks since i had the cerclage and also complete bed rest). twins have around 1kg each, which is good. the other parameters look also ok.
cervix...of course, baby1 has his head right besides cervix :(. 
tvu showed 2.1 cm length of cervix, no funneling. the stitch looks ok. we saw during the tvu that each time when the baby move a little bit his head (so releasing the pressure of the cervix), the cervix length increased a little bit. anyway, the doctor said we take into account 2.1 cm of the cervix (when the cervix has pressure on it, generated by baby1's head). to be honest, i have moments when i feel panic regarding the baby's head near the cervix, plus the fact i am caring twins, plus the fact in the following weeks they will get bigger and bigger and then: what will be happening with my cervix??? 
on the other hand, i refuse to think negative and i keep my faith in this pregnancy. i hope the complete bed rest will continue to help me to keep my babies in my uterus. maybe we will elevated a little bit more the bed (now is 20 cm lifted, maybe we try 25).
regarding the contractions, i would say i am still ok, i mean i have them now and then and they are maintaining bh.

*sunkiss*, i also feel a pressure on my cervix/vagina (when i am outside of the bed, which is very seldom - so when the gravitation works against me) which i guess is generated by baby1 who stays very, very low. 

*ellie*, i am very glad to see you are optimistic.

*book.fish*, how are you?


----------



## millieboo1111

thank you Sunkiss!!! im still funnelling (before and after stitch) but they didnt mention how much she said a little bit but i have only got 10mm of cervix left from 29mm wk18 to 10mm wk20 i had emergency cerclage week 18. i also have pains and pressure some shooting pains occasionally which im not too worried about i feel lots of pressure when im out of bed which is only when i go to the bathroom. are you on any meds? antibiotics? nefidepine? 

christina thanks for cheerleading and well done on 33+5 your doing amazing!!

Danelita well done on 27 wks and 10 weeks bed rest and twins!!

:thumbup:


----------



## sunkiss

ellie, we have just about the same amount of cervix left, my stitch is placed at 1.0cm n i am at 1.3 now, started at 3.0 when they placed the stitch at 16 weeks with no funneling. i am on nifedipine 3x a day. do u think that med is helpful? she never put me on the p17 shot that i heard so many others on. wut meds r u on?

danielita, u are doing very well hun to have 2.1 cervix with twins :D!! bedrest n the stitch is really helping u, it gives me hope :D!!


----------



## millieboo1111

Hey sunkiss, lizzie said to me that 10mm is not the end of the world aslong as we are resting. i read that a lady was still carrying at 2mm with bulging membranes on bed rest. 

im on a course of antibiotics, nefedipine x2 per day (i hope it is helpful but im not having contractions so thats good) and clexane shot for bloodclots. what p17 shot is that testosterone for babys lungs? they said i can have that at 24 weeks. ellie xx

ps apps not 21 wks until tomorrow :dohh: oh well i will celebrate again tomorrow lol


----------



## HelenGee

Hi ladies, I'm so glad you are all still happily baking, that's such good news. I'm so sorry I've not been any use to anyone recently, it's been a shocking month back at work and I'm barely getting a second to do anything. Hopefully it'll calm down a touch now that the gcse coursework deadline has been and gone and I can start to catch up with normality! 

Sunkiss- bedrest will be a relief to you I think, I know that I would be worried about being at work, and even though you have funnelled, which is exactly what you would expect with ic, at least you have been given official orders to stay off your feet. It's tough to retreat so much from normality, but it's good to know that you are doing the absolute best you can. You can take so much comfort from that!

Ellie- I am so in awe by your positive attitude, I wish I'd been next to you on the hospital ward, I was a pathetic, weeping wreck. You are one amazing lady, and bubs will be so proud of you :hugs:

Christiana- I'm not sure about the BH, I only really had the painless tightenings, but then my labour was a back labour, my first was almost like an ic labour but at full term, where I dilated quickly and painlessly. You have done so well to get to 33 weeks, and even at 34 weeks, everything will be so great for you if it does progress. I am a 34 weeker and needed no extra hospital care, other than waiting for my weight to increase, they wouldn't release babies until they were at least 5lbs. I am so excited for you, you'll be welcoming a gorgeous healthy baby in the not too distant future.

Hi Lizzie, happy 2nd birthday to your boys, I'm so sorry that one of them was poorly. Isn't it always the way though? :nope: I can't believe they are 2 now...time really does fly (except when you're on bed rest of course :wacko:)

MA - ooooh the flabby belly, hangy stomach. I have the floppy kangaroo pouch from aft my first c section. It certainly didn't prevent conception, and my ic was caused my a cervical tear from the ventouse, so it wasn't really an issue. Post 2nd baby, it's worse, my stomach is muscles are non-existent and I don't have time to exercise. I am convinced tho that my lack of muscle tone does not help my prolapse. After my first I did everything I could to tone it back up, but nothing worked, even my gp suggested a tummy tuck! My abdomen is slightly split, but I know that really, only surgery will correct it all. I just feel lucky to have what I do so I'll worry about it later. I do keep being asked how many weeks preg I am tho! I've given up getting annoyed! Hope little Amelia is doing well :hugs:

Kate- I don't know if I really congratulated you properly, so CONGRATS! I love the name too, I hope you're doing well x

jimmy- how are you and Soren? You must be so busy, thinking of you all x:hugs:

Bookfish- how are you my sweet?

Jessi- been wondering how you're doing too,..would love to know if you can let us know....:hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

hey ellie, yes lizzy told me the same n she is absolutely right, the ladies here are very knowledgeable n we can gain alot through their experiences, thank God for them n this thread!! the p17 shots are progesterone, i believe it is used to help keep the cervix relaxed n closed. i am going to ask about that again when i return on friday. the bulging membranes is wut i worry about the most since my last loss my waters broke too early but i didnt have the stitch last time so for the most part i have some prevention going in my favor :D

thank u so much helen :hugs:


----------



## millieboo1111

Sunkiss- yes i heard of this p17 too and my husband asked his mum who is a midwife and she said they usually give it earlier in pg. i will ask again also. We also lost Baby Eric due to PROM at 19 weeks which was never explained but must have been IC and same situation this time. i remember them doing the speculum and saying my cervix was closed though!? i dont know i wonder if anyone knows anything sometimes :wacko::wacko:

seriously if it wasnt for this thread i dread to think what situation we would be in. i truly believe God brought me here because i pretty much demanded admittance into hosp and bedrest. the lady in the bed across from me was told to go home a month ago and she refused and demanded the doctors have another look at her scan and then they agreed she should stay :wacko: i mean it is wacko. yesterday they gave me an injection and then came back to give it again a few hours later because mw had not put it in the notes!! we have to take control of our own destiny. last time i was having contractions but i didnt know so everyone said stop being a baby they are just growing pains. i wont be fobbed of this time. I thank God for you ladies.

Thank you Helen :hugs: Ive got to stay positive I call it game face because if i didnt im such a drama queen i would fall apart so badly id be neither use nor ornament to anyone and babba needs me to fight for him/her. i see these as my first lessons in being a mum. am i willing to give up feeling sorry for myself for my son or daughter? yes i am!! (just for today and i'll take the rest as it comes lol) i have alot of faith and God breathed life into this child for a purpose and God has a plan so im going with it :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

Millie, sunkiss and dani - glad to see you're all hanging in there and helping support each other through the scariest point in an IC pregnancy :hugs: 10mms is not catastrophic especially with a stitch in place, but it is definitely a sign that you should be resting. Millie, your cervix probably looked closed last time with a speculum exam because a cervix opens from the top down, so can be funneled from the inside but look closed at the bottom (the outside). The only true way to be certain is with a detailed tvu.

Remember ladies that I only had 1.8cms of closed cervix below the stitch at 25wks with the twins. This didn't matter, because my cervix was closed below the stitch and only funneled to it. The remaining length doesn't matter too much, what counts is that it is closed below. 
You would need strong regular contractions (early labour) to exert force on the stitch and dilate the cervix through it, that's a seperate issue and very rare once an elective stitch has gone in.

Dani - wow, over 2cms of closed cervix and no funneling!? Brilliant news. Do you realise how great that is, especially with twins? At 27wks to be in this position is a very good sign. Your cervix is looking better than mine did, and I was carrying very big boys. If I could get to term, then the chances are very good that you will too. The stitch has definitely worked for you hun, and now the threat of IC has passed so you should feel confident that your pregnancy is going well and you can get to 30wks and beyond :hugs:

Christi - howre you sweet? Your doc is right about the stitch, but you would surely know that labour had been properly established before your cervix dilated through the stitch anyway. Contractions would be strong and regular before any bleeding or dilation Hun. Keep resting xxx

Hi Helen, thanks for your message. Good to hear from you :hugs:

Xxxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I've just been silently stalking as a few weeks ago I thought I was having IC too. My measurement went from 4.1 to 3.2 in 3 days so I was panicking. Now I think I just have Irritable Uterus and my cervix has stayed above 3 and getting TVUs every week. In any event, I still really like this thread and all the positive support whether I truly belong here or not! 

Millie, I started the 17P shots at 21.5 weeks, so I don't see why you couldn't start now. Yes, I think they generally start them around 16 weeks for those that are predisposed to IC, but I can't imagine how it would hurt to start them now? :shrug:

I think someone asked recently what the 17P was for, and I'd read that the 17P is supposed to help strengthen the cervix. Studies have shown it works well for those having singletons with past issues with IC. It hasn't been proven to work with multiple pregnancies, but it won't hurt anything either. So I asked my OB and he said it sounded like a good idea for me to try anyway.


----------



## chistiana

Hey *Hellen* so glad to hear from you! God our exams are approaching, i only tutor 3 kids now and i cant even stand that pressure...i can imagine just how busy you were! Thanks for your kind words, i am so happy to reach 34 weeks tomorrow (grrrmmfff it should have been sunday gone but doc changed my dates!) if only i can make it to 36weeks now! (hihihi always wanting some more!) Do you think a baby a bf at 34weeks if she were to come now? 

*LIzzie* hey sweety, i ve been feeling really heavy in the last few days plus the movements have reduced (i can still feel her but less intensely) so i think she migt have engaged. I know this doesnt necessarily mean anything but i m getting more nervous and more excited as the days go by! I so wish i can make it to stitch removal!!

* Ellie* i just need to say it one more time just like hellen...your attitude is inspirational!!

*Squirrel* it doesnt sound like you have ic hun but you re very welcome to the thread!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

Welcome Squirrel, glad you decided to come over from tt&m :hugs: It's great that they're keeping a close eye on you especially because you're carrying two. It's likely that your cervix is simply feeling the effects of the extra pressure which is common in twin pregnancy but doesn't necessarily mean that you have genuine IC x

To the other ladies asking about progesterone, Squirrel mentioned that it is thought to strengthen the cervix which is true. Towards term progesterone levels drop hugely in preparation for labour which, along with other hormones, allows the cervix to soften. 

Studies have been very positive, but it does not yet have a proven track record so some centres are more reluctant to prescribe it than others. It has been shown to be as effective as stitch placement in some women, so it is impressive. I begged my consultant to give it along with the stitch, but she wouldn't :( Turns out I was fine without it. I think it's great that so many of you are able to have it, it certainly can't hurt. 

It's use in early pregnancy is either for women with known low progesterone issues, or those who have had IVF - it helps maintain the uterine lining when IVF treatment might have disrupted the body's own normal processes.

Christiana, thanks for the update. It sounds like lo is gearing up for the big day, but as you say that might be weeks away yet. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## JJEE

Hi ladies,

I hope everybody is doing ok and these troublesome cervix's are behaving themselves?!:winkwink:
I am just waiting to leave for my scan..I never know what the abbreviations are for all of these procedures! I actually feel sick I am so nervous..My other half has his " I told you you have been doing too much " speech ready! It is so difficult as you all know who have other little ones at home..I feel incredibly guilty, so I have slipped into doing little bits and pieces..I definitely don't overdo it, but am doing more than I was 2weeks ago...I have tried to balance out my bad behaviour with 3days of staying on the sofa!! 
Well..time to leave and hopefully be receiving fab news of a very well behaved cervix...will update later!!
xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck darlin' :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

I hope everyone is okay. I spent the weekend in the hospital because I had severe pain behind my old incision and was bleeding fresh blood. Duty doc was convinced that I may be heading towards uterine rupture. They did a ctg and found it okay. They also found a UTI. I was discharged after two days of IV augmentine and other fluids. Am still hanging here.


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi,
I'm new here. Not sure if I should be posting in this thread yet. I had an ultrasound on april 27th when I was 18 weeks for my anomaly scan. Everything they could see looked good, including my cervix it was 3cm, but baby didn't cooperate with some things so I had to come back today. Well, they still couldn't get the head and cervix measurement because she was down really low so they did a tvu and found my cervix was only 2cm and funneling. Now i'm panicking, they wanted to wait 4 weeks and check it again and have me do progesterone, but then they changed their minds and just told me to rest, not lift anything over 10lbs and they will check it again next week and go from there. Not sure how fast things can progress from here? I'm only 19 weeks and 5 days, no way they would save baby now if it came. How short does it have to be to start contractions or labor? I can't wait til next week...it seems so far away...How will I know if i'm doing the wrong things and making it worse. My first pregnancy was fine, no problems. I had her at 37 plus 3 because my water broke but i never went into labor so they induced me. I only got a graze, no birth complications. Can they put a stitch in now or is it too late and my only options are bedrest and progesterone? Sorry if this seems long, just kinda freaking out a bit and hunting for answers.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Bluestarlight,

Please try not to worry hun, I know it's easy to say, but it sounds as though your doctors are trying to do the right things for you. Thank heavens for the follow up scan this week.

I would definitely ask for a stitch now though, as funnelling is a sign that the cervix is weakening and shortening under pressure. The stitch can strengthen and hold a weak cervix under the weight of the baby. The risks of the stitch are minimal and outweigh the benefits of closing and lengthening a shortened cervix.

You must be going out of your mind with worry. You've had a real shock and it takes a while to work out the best course of action. Bedrest, being horizontal on your side for as much time as possible will help to take the weight off your cervix, so your doctor is right. 

I want to give you a bit of hope that this might work out and you will be holding your second full term baby. My story was incredibly similar to yours apart from the labour with my first was complicat by a ventouse then a section. However, the waters breakingn and induction was just like yours. 2nd pregnancy, I then went to 18 weeks with a closed, long cervix on an abdominal ultrasound, to 21mm, no funnelling at 19 weeks (I was told I'd need a follow up tvu no more than 10 days later). I was given options of resting and progesterone if the next tvu showed further shortening. I then went for my next tvu 5 days later, I was 13mm with funneling and was given a stitch the next day. With a stitch in place, progesterone and full bed rest, only getting up for the toilet and the odd circulatory walk around, we went to 38 weeks plus 3. 

The stitch really isn't anything to be scared of, and it is well worth asking if they can do your next tvu sooner with a view to placing a stitch. Some doctors are reluctant to do the procedure, taking a more cautious approach, but there is a limit to the time span they can place the stitch. Mine was done at 20 plus 5, and most docs would rather not do it past 22 weeks. 

Stay strong, this can have a positive outcome. Wishing you lots of luck x:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

BF- grrrmffff so so sorry you ve had another scare hun...GOd this pg is keeping you on your toes...good thing they found nothing too worrying other than the uti..was rhe bleeding related?? On a positive note...YOU RE 30w!!!! Such a great milestone!well done hun! Anyway, hope the pain eases off and fxed no more trips to the hospital for you!

Bluestar- welcome to the thread! Sorry you too have to be going through such a worrying time. I think 2cm is not very very short but it is definitely under what should be an average length. I have no personal experience but from the stories i ve read on this thread a cervix can shorten in a very short time but likewise it can stay the same or even lengthen with bed rest. I m
Not sure if contractions start after the cervix has shortened to a certain length but i know contractions can cause it to shorten. At the week you re at i d think they are right to wait and monitor for another week with strict bed rest...if next week your cervix is shorter then i guess even an emergency stitch will be worth the risk...if not then maybe strict bed rest along with progesterone can do the trick for you. Again i m no expert and maybe lizzie can help you a lot more as she s been there with her dd. i hope it all goes well hun, stay off your feet conpletely for now and if you feel too worried or if you re in any kind of pain please dont hesitate to contact your doc or go to the hospital to get it checked.


----------



## chistiana

Aaaahhh there you go, helen, we were writing together! So bluestar, there you have it, a very similar story to yours with a very happy ending! And i guess as she has been through it and knows more of the signs, i d follow helen s advice re the stitch and push for it!


----------



## HelenGee

Hey Bookfish-sorry you're suffering my sweet. You must have been beside yourself worrying about uterine rupture, especially after the sad loss of your friend's baby :hugs:I've heard that bleeding can be caused by uti's, how worrying for you though. Here's hoping that there will be no more stress for you :hugs:

Christiana- you sound much more relaxed, it's lovely to read. Hope Nic is settling down and looking forward to meeting his baby sister. :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

Thank you Helen and Chris. I was having lot of BH. Very painful that I almost thought they were contractions. Triggered by UTI? And these painful contractions irritated the cervix and caused bleeding? I don't know.*

A manual internal scan said that my cervix looks fine. Helen, as you said, I was totally scared hearing my friend's sad story. Doc was telling me that a low transverse incision won't cause rupture on its own. A classical one may; my friend's was classical.

In my last appointment, doc said about checking the cervix and removing the stitch if it's causing too much pressure..and see how long I will hold on.*

Am experiencing tremendous pressure everywhere. On the cervix, I can feel my uterus stretching like crazy. Both babies are head down and are pushing against the cervix. The ends of the old incision ache sometimes. Terrible back pain.*

Am not complaining about the discomfort but am just listing out the symptoms hoping these are normal things associated with twins. Lizzie, please help.*

Chris, you are so close. I hope all our friends who are busy with their new born little ones are fine. And welcome to new ladies.


----------



## kateqpr

Hello lovely ladies! 

Sorry for my disappearance - I had underestimated again just how tiring those first few weeks are, especially with Poppy testing the limits since Millie's arrival. Plus even though breast feeding is now working well, I'm only averaging about three hours sleep a night so feeling frazzled and brain dead. But happy - very happy with my new little bundle who caused me so much worry over the last nine months! 

Bookfish - so sorry to hear you're still being tested to the limit - but wow - thirty weeks! That is just brilliant. Who'd have thought it, all those months ago when it seemed impossible. I'm guessing your family must be so excited about the arrival of your twins - some light and happiness to look forward to for you all. BF you are almost at the winning line now, and you've done brilliantly, with real strength and determination even in the darkest times. I'm very proud of you and in awe of your strength of character. 

Christiana - yay your baby is on it's way soon! And yes you sound so light and happy! I'm so pleased you've made it this far. Are you now up and about like a normal pregnant lady? Are you scheduled for a c section or vsginsl birth- cant remember. If its any consolation I found my second birth so much easier, I actually weirdly enjoyed it. I think after the stress of a high risk awful pregnancy, the labour was a real relief, to have made it to the finishing line still in tact ( and with my sense of humour back!). I found myself singing cbeebies theme tunes at the top of my voice at the end of each contraction, just to
pass the time. 

Helen / lizzie - I hope you wonderful
Ladies are doing well and am so grateful you both find the time to respond to everyone on this forum. It really is invaluable when you're in that tunnel of fear that a dodgy cervix brings. 

Hello to everyone else whose recently joined the forum. I promise you your chances of a happy ending are high, especially of you have a stitch and just listen to your doctors and your own instincts. I've had two stitches now in two pregnancies, had months of paralysing fear whilst on bed rest ( particularly those scary second trimester weeks...) but now have two beautiful daughters to show for all that hard work. You can and will do it too . And this forum is a lifeline when you most need it. 

Best of luck everyone and am still here, lurking but normally on my iPhone in the wee small hours while I'm feeding, so responding isn't always an option. 

Lots of love 

Kate ( ignore my many mistakes - writing on my phone with a small bundle just about to wake up on my lap!!)


----------



## book.fish2011

Kate: your words brought tears to my eyes. Thank you thank you. I just hope I can make it and bring my healthy babies home. My mom is here in Dubai now, only two months after she lost her grown up son so tragically. There's no dearth of sorrow in our household. I just want these babies alive, healthy now, more for my husband, my parents, my surviving little brother (we were three kids to my parents).

Glad to hear your bundle is doing great. Soon your Poppy and she will be great frends and make a great sibling pair.


----------



## lizziedripping

Bf hun :hugs: My heartfelt thoughts go out to you and your poor Mum who has had such a traumatic time over event weeks :hugs:

ALL the symptoms you describe are absolutely normal with twins. I felt like I was in labour from 20wks, as did my friend who was also carrying twins at the same time. She had very painful bh contractions from 28wks, but still got to 39wks. 

It is not surprising to me that your scar is giving you some problems given the extra stretching your uterus has to do. This is ok and to be expected as the scar tissue expands. At 30wks you are probably carrying 7Ibs of baby plus the additional water and extra placenta. This is the equivalent of a full term uterus with a singleton so the stretching is immense. Your cervix however is closed, and likely to stay that way so long as you keep resting and giving your body a helping hand.

Keep focusing on the fact that I had the equivalent of 24Ibs in my uterus by 38wks but my cervix didn't change at all from 25wks. True I didn't have a section scar to contend with, but there have been many twin ladies who have, but haven't had any issues with it. 

A lady over in the twins section had one set of big twins via c section (6 and 7Ibs) at 37wks, then went on to get pregnant with a second set within 6mths of the first and they were both 7+Ibs! She made it to her section date again at 37wks, but didn't have any scar rupturing problems despite her first section being so recent. She was an ideal candidate for scar rupturing since her twins were big, and her first scar so new, but she was fine. Her aches and pains were like every other twin lady's, excrucitating!

I didn't really sleep for more than an hour at a time from 28wks, so I know that the discomfort was constant and pretty bad. Everything hurt, particularly low down in my abdomen and pelvis. 

Twins have a habit of delivering early hun, but this is usually around 34/35wks, not 30. I think you'll easily make that gestation so try to hang on and have faith my darlin'. Love to you all, and please send my warmest regards to your parents. They don't know me, but I think of them and their terrible loss often :hugs:

Bluesstar hun, so sorry that you've had the shock news about your cervix. The lovely Helen and Chris have said it all really so I don't want to ramble on needlessly, except to say that their advice is brilliant and that you should be pursuing the stitch option if at all possible. 

I presented at 23wks with my second baby, but by then my cervix had dilated with membranes bulging. Had I been checked a few weeks earlier, funneling would have been seen, and a stitch could have rescued the pregnancy. You are currently in a brilliant position for a stitch to work well. Tho there is shortening and funneling, it isn't catastrophic and your membranes are still intact. Stitching could work wonders.

All that said, there have been women here with more extensive cervical changes who have staggered on to term with just rest and progesterone alone. Even with no intervention there are likely some ladies who go on in pregnancy oblivious to cervical changes, yet still make it. I would say tho that now you are aware of a potential issue, it's time to act and demand the maximum support if you can.

Keep us posted honey, lots of love x

Kate - lovely to hear from you :hugs: Lo sounds gorgeous, but totally knackering as the little darlings always are ;) You're doing well even to have posted this much. Thanks for the update, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Helen- yes, thanks hun, i have to admit i m more relaxed now even though i think we probably wont make it too much longer...i feel sooooo so heavy! Nic is constantly hugging my belly and calling out for his sister and saying things like "i love youououo" which is so cute! I just wish he finds her as cute when she s actually here!!!

Kate- hey hun, so great to hear from you and how great your liitle bundle is doing!!! 3 hours sound good to me considering nic would only do 1.5 hour stretches so well done with bf girl!! How s poppy taking to her new sis? I m going for vaginal birth if all goes well and i really really hope it is going to be easy! I too believe that after so much it will be mainly relief! I m finally out and about and soooooo enjoying it! One more week and i can allow myself to shop too!! Anyway, as the other ladies said, your story is inspirational, thanks so much!!!

BF- how are you doing babe? Has the bleeding and pain stopped?


----------



## book.fish2011

Thank you Lizzie. Those are such kind words. I will tell my parents about you and this thread. What you said about that twin momma is encouraging. I hope I can emulate her in a miniscule way. I don't want 6lb babies. 4-5 healthy babies will be more than enough for me. 4 lb without any mishaps will be a great target. I've never been this tensed anytime in life. This is the toughest test so far, even considering that my life hasn't been exactly a picnic in the last couple years.

Chris - discomfort persists but thankfully no bleeding. Are you mobile these days? Going out of the home for a stroll?

Bluestar- as Lizzie said, get the max support which you can. You seem to be at a good position with regards to number of weeks to make the correct decision


----------



## bluestarlight

Thanks helen, christina and lizzie. It really does help ease my mind a bit. I am absolutely terrified. I didn't sleep well at all last night. My husband didn't understand how serious it can be til I got home and explained it all to him last night. My hubby has canceled his trip to his convention this weekend to take care of our daughter and me so I can rest as much as possible. I knew about the stitch from previous research but my doctors didn't mention it to me at all, just the progesterone and possible home or hospital bed rest depending on what it looks like wednesday. They only told me to take it easy and not lift more than 10lbs, I am still allowed to work though, is this ok? I mostly sit at a desk for half the day and walk around for the other half of the day depending on what goes on (i'm a research lab manager). I'm nervous about taking time off because I was trying to save it all for mat leave (we don't get mat pay here, just any vacation time we have). I only have about 5 weeks worth right now, I was hoping to earn as much as 7 weeks to stay home with baby, but now everything is turned on its head. I will definately be asking about getting a stitch in on wednesday. Thank you thank you so much. I'm glad to hear some good stories, I've been googling and all they had were bad stories that got me even more upset last night.


----------



## sunkiss

hello ladies,
hope everyone is doing well today. i am feeling scared today, well i have been for the past couple of days, i have nightmares that my bag of waters will break again or that they are bulging past the stitch. maybe because this is my biggest fear, its consuming me, i try to take my mind off of it but feeling this pressure n occasional cramping is not helping things. im trying so hard to keep my "faith" n be optimistic but i am so scared, i just cant go through it again, it will kill me this time, i love her so much already n praying, begging God to please keep her safe. its only been one week on bedrest so far n i feel like i'm already losing it, i know i will get through it, its just really hard right now, i'm sorry to be down but just wanted to express how i am feeling. i go for my check tomorrow n i am praying for any kind of improvement n for my waters not to be bulging, she kicks my cervix n everytime she does i feel a burn, must be where my stitch is n it scares me even more.


----------



## LindyB

Hello
I posted on here a few weeks ago. I am pregnant with my third child. I had a cervical stitch with my second little boy. I am 13 weeks now and met with my consultant today. Last time he suggested a stitch straight away which was fine and went well (Arthur was born at 36 + 5 - the day before my stitch was going to be removed.). This time he wants to do a scan first to check for funnelling and measure cervical length. I think most of you have had quite a few of these scans - what does it involve? Is it internal? I'm not nervous just want to be prepared. I had so many questions to ask the consultant I forgot to ask about this!
Sunkiss - I hope your checks go ok tomorrow. I think I can remember the burning feeling on my cervix/stitch when I was pregnant with Arthur and it turned to be nothing. But I know how it feels when you are worried so much.


----------



## LindyB

Sorry - one more question! Does anyone know what sort of length is normal at around 15 weeks? What length would indicate a stitch is needed? The consultant was happy to do one straight away again anyway- I asked about the scans after reading about them on here. Also when is progesterone used? Thank you


----------



## lizziedripping

SK :hugs: :hugs: The way you are feeling is totally understandable, I remember myself how frightening weeks 20-28 were and really feel for you :hugs: 

The pressure and cramps can be completely normal in an IC pregnancy with stitch. I was plagued by the same feeling, and was convinced the pregnancy was going to fail again at around 23wks :( It is an awful time and there is no easy way out of that. Just know that we're all here to support you, have been where you are but still got our happy outcomes despite it - that atleast should give you some shred of hope during this bleak time (easy for me to say I know, much harder to actually believe it). Take care honey - you know where I am :hugs: Good luck tomorrow xxx

LindyB - the scan is nothing at all to worry about sweetie. It involves a probe being placed gently inside, you will barely feel it. I'm surprised you never had one in your last pregnancy, it is usual after a stitch is placed, to have regular internal checks. It will give a detailed and accurate assessment of where your cervix is at. 

At 15wks it could well be a normal length (3-5cms), because a cervix doesn't typically shorten until atleast 16wks. That said there are some women who have cervical shortening as early as 14/15wks. You should feel happy with anything above 3.5 at this stage, 3 being the minimum. Anything less and it would indicate early changes as a result of increasing pressure from your growing baby.

Progesterone is usually started as soon as cervical weakness is detected, but works best from around 16wks when IC becomes a problem. Good luck and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## chistiana

Sunkiss- hun i totally feel for you right now... These feelings are all so normal and even though they seem unbearable right now they will ease off with time...they will never be completely gone until you actually have your little miracle, i still pray every day for her to be safe in there and there are times i still think of horror stories and have to convince myself that none of this will happen. Now you re on bed rest you have more time to think of it all and you are way more aware of your body and every pain and ache that you probably wouldnt have noticed if you were up and about...the burning i thibk is normal, i still get it even though she manages to move much less these days. I m sending all positive thoughts and vibes for tomorrow!!xx

Lindyb- hey i think lizzie said it all! I ve had tones of internal scans and they are completely painless, dont worry about it! Best of luck hun!


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much for the encouragement ladies, u always know the right things to say to make me feel better n a little wiser about IC :hugs:!! i dont know wut i would do without this thread, God bless u all!!


----------



## book.fish2011

sunkiss said:


> hello ladies,
> hope everyone is doing well today. i am feeling scared today, well i have been for the past couple of days, i have nightmares that my bag of waters will break again or that they are bulging past the stitch. maybe because this is my biggest fear, its consuming me, i try to take my mind off of it but feeling this pressure n occasional cramping is not helping things. im trying so hard to keep my "faith" n be optimistic but i am so scared, i just cant go through it again, it will kill me this time, i love her so much already n praying, begging God to please keep her safe. its only been one week on bedrest so far n i feel like i'm already losing it, i know i will get through it, its just really hard right now, i'm sorry to be down but just wanted to express how i am feeling. i go for my check tomorrow n i am praying for any kind of improvement n for my waters not to be bulging, she kicks my cervix n everytime she does i feel a burn, must be where my stitch is n it scares me even more.

I felt exactly like this around 20 weeks. Was convinced something's going to happen between 20-26. But I have come this far, somehow. It's absolutely normal to feel the way you are feeling. Hang on. Take it easy. Rest a lot, drink water. I'm sure all will be well and you'll get past this phase.


----------



## book.fish2011

LindyB said:


> Sorry - one more question! Does anyone know what sort of length is normal at around 15 weeks? What length would indicate a stitch is needed? The consultant was happy to do one straight away again anyway- I asked about the scans after reading about them on here. Also when is progesterone used? Thank you

My cerclage was placed at 16+4 weeks. Cervical length was 2.8 cm. I have lasted this far. Wish everything goes well with you.


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies,
had my check up today n unfortunately my cervix is getting shorter. i am all the way to the stitch now but at least not past it. 2.6 without pressure n .9 with pressure, i could see the changes how my cervix would open right up n funnel to the stitch, i can sense some worry in her now which is not helping, thank God my membranes are not bulging, she checked for that n said we are still safe there but she did mention although it is not at the cervix, it is closer than she would like, she increased my meds n she wants me to not get out the bed except for very short showers n bthrm breaks, when i turn 24 weeks she is going to place me on hospital bed rest, she said the only difference with the hospital is that if i were to go into preterm labor they could help intervene a little faster...i was ready to go to the hospital now but they do not consider the baby viable til then...ladies i will be honest last week she did not put me on bedrest i insisted n did it on my own because i did not feel comfortable, she didnt want to check my cervix last week because she said she doesnt like to keep bothering things there n make them worse but i insisted that she did, it was my intuition that something was wrong n she even said wow u r right, u must have knew something was wrong, i said i am being guided, her little sister is my angel n she n God is in control!! i am putting this in His hand from here on out n stop worrying n fretting so much cause its not helping. i have a good feeling even with all this issue its gonna work out. i'm holding on ladies n will continue to fight for my little girl!!


----------



## chistiana

Sunkiss- ooowww i m sorry your cervix isnt behaving hun but thank God you re only a week away from viability! I m guessing they will give you the shots once you re at 24weeks too? I like your attitude hun, it is amazing and it will definitely get you a long way with your precious little bubba!


----------



## JJEE

Hi Ladies,

Sunkiss, I am sorry you are having a bad time at the moment, my cervix was 2.3cm with funneling before my stitch, and my scan this week showed it to be 3.5cm..i am sure with your faith and commitment to your bed rest, yours too will lengthen, or at least stabilise, I am due around the same time as you, this week cannot pass fast enough..24weeks is my first I hope of many milestones!

Hi Lindy, Just to confirm what Lizzie had already said, I was started on Progesterone suppositories at 15wks, my first cervical scan was the week before, at that scan they found the cervix to be borderline short, the following weeks scan I had shortened further and had begun funneling, I was started on progesterone then, but as the next scan the following week showed more shortening, they then decided on the stitch..which is doing a great job!

I hope everybody is well, I had my appointment this week, my cervical length had actually improved, although my doc was quick to tell me she reserves optimism until week 30..I apparently have my last cervical scan in 4weeks, she said they don't measure anymore after that??? I have also been swabbed for infection as I am paranoid about that being the cause of PROM, Which I had with my daughter, I will also start growth scans as my daughter was small even for a 31weeker..she was only 2lb 11oz.
So a huge relief off my mind, she said it was vital I rest as much as possible these next 4weeks...so back on the sofa is where I am to be found!

Lots of love to you all.
Xxx


----------



## chistiana

JJEE so glad your cervical length has increased! I was told the same about measuring the length, and i think lizzie has explained it pretty well as some point in the thread...after 28 weeks the baby is too big for your cervix to just give way, you would have to be in active labor. Anyway, yes, stay on your comfy sofa girl, you ll be 30w before you know it!


----------



## millieboo1111

hey ladies im so glad to be back, ive been following the thread on my phone but my data usage ran out on my dongle so had to wait what felt like an eternity to post. Ive had a rollercoaster week and its so tiring i need bed rest otherwise id probably crack up. I think it was this time last week it really hit me and all kinds of thoughts were running through my head. i was so scared id never have my own baby i started planning a life without (not positive thinking) ive cried a few times and got really frustrated with my husband, mum and lady i share a room with (really bad wind thats been driving me nuts). The doctors dont have a clue! My consultant is on leave so my care is all over the place.

1st registrar came and said im taking you off nifedipine and i want you taking walks (i do have history of bloodclots in the family could be something to do with it)

2nd consultant came and said nifedipine wont stop anything happening only mask it. scan cervix on friday we go from there. take short walks but listen to your body.

scan results showed a miracle cervix growth from 10mm to 21mm shortest measurement found!!!! the sonographer even needed to get a second opinion and was same lady who measured 10mm!! still some funnelling but consultant said this isnt worrying her too much.

3rd registrar reviewed scan said short walks and no need to scan further. review at 24wks.

4th consultant. amazed at miracle cervix growth!! re prescribed nefedipine 10mg x2 and requested a full scan for growth, fluid, cervix again monday, swabs for infection.

im going with last consultant she is very experienced but all the others just caused confusion. anyhoo i feel that weve found the best medicine which is full bed rest. and can start looking forward to my baby again. when i came in i said to mw that i was going to start knitting a blanket (or try) she said "maybe in a few weeks" like lets wait and see them words have rung in my head but now i am going to start knitting. they tend to think my positive attitude is misplaced and that i kid myself about whats going on. i think my brain just doesnt let it sink in so i dont crack up.

sunkiss- i feel for you so much. i read your post when you posted you were scared and cried because i felt the same. we wont go through that again and you are so right pray to your baby girl she will help her sister stay strong and be your guardian angel. you are so strong and we are going to make it. i was told the God never gives you more than you can handle so he must think we are some strong chicks!! hospital bedrest is no different aslong as you are able to stay horizontal at home, i couldnt trust myself not to potter around and i get my meals and bed changed. im much more comfortable in hospital but thats just me. not everybody likes them i know its weird but i kinda do :) you keep praying for that miracle, expect it, own it, its done so thank him. pray in Gods almighty name that your cervix is healed and baby girl is safe and i keep you in my prayers too. look on you tube at all the healing miracles and believe that you have been blessed by one too. ok i sound like a preacher now but this is what has been drummed into me and its working but its fayth that will do it.

sorry for the long thread everyone i just been so lost without your advice. im so pleased for you JJEE and christina on your 34+4 wow!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey millie! Ooowwww your news are great!! What an amazing cervix growth, i m sure many of the ladies here will find a lot of hope in this! I totally think you re right to go with the 4 th consultant, if this med is working why stop it? Plus if your scan on moday shows further growth and you ll Relax even more! As for the swabs, i had then every 4 weeks...not sure they are necessary but they for you helped keep my mind at ease when i kept getting paranoid about having an infection and my waters breaking! Anyhow, so very glad for your news and might i say despite the ups and downs this thread and the ladies here have really shown some amazing positive attitude!!!well done to all!


----------



## chistiana

OMG sorry for the typoes, my phone isnt cooperating and neither is my brain!!


----------



## sunkiss

happy mothers day to u ladies :flower:!!

ellie ur story n attitude really inspires me, congrats on the amazing cervix growth, that is amazing :happydance:!! u give me so much hope, thank u for ur kind words n sharing ur story with me :hugs:!! we are going through the same thing n have such a similar story n the support that u offer is amazing, i admire ur strentgh n i see u have a strong faith in God n prayer as i do, that is what will pull us through!!

JJEE, i cannot agree with u more with the 24 weeks cant get here fast enough lol, hurry up next week :D!! congrats on ur cervix growth also, u ladies really inspire me :hugs:!!


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hi everyone,

I'm having my stitch in tomorrow morning. Getting very nervous now. Any last minute tips/advice?


----------



## chistiana

yellowyamyam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm having my stitch in tomorrow morning. Getting very nervous now. Any last minute tips/advice?

Hey yellow, bo tips or advice from me other than try to remain as alm ad positive as possible... You re only a few hours away from being a whole lot safer! Just wanted to wish you good luck and update us whenever you can!x


----------



## millieboo1111

yellowyamyam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm having my stitch in tomorrow morning. Getting very nervous now. Any last minute tips/advice?

Hey Yellow, Same as Chistiana really. Your doing the best thing for Baby and your peace of mind. Stay calm and keep your eye on the prize :)

I know that i feel much safer with the stitch in place and your having it nice and early which is good.

Good luck for today, stay strong and lots of love :hugs:


----------



## JJEE

Good luck Yellowyamyam! :hugs:


----------



## Van1116

Hi. I'm new posting. I've been reading the blog for a little while. I need help with IC, contractions, and funneling. 

I am 38 years old and on my 2nd little one. 24 weeks today. (We were watching my cervix this time because I went into labor with my 1st little on at 20 weeks). It shortened from above 4 to 2.6 in one week...week 14 I think. We did the cerclage the next day. 2 weeks bedrest and was stable. A few contractions, but we weren't worried. I went back to work for 3 days (stand 8 hours a day) and cleaned house. My cervix gradually decreased so on bedrest again. Started Nifedipine at 18 weeks every 4 hours. By 19 weeks cervix down to 1 with funneling. Started Nifedipine every 3 hours and a 2 day course of indomethacin. 21 weeks 1.3 still with funneling. Contractions never really stopped, but decreased. I received my first steroid shot today. No preterm labor this time.

Side note....with little one number one I contracted the whole time. I was on bedrest, nifedipine and terbutaline pump(recalled now). I was on that until 37 weeks and was induced at 39 weeks.

I think my question is does this sound like IC or something different. I know IC risk goes down soon, but with the other complications I don't know if I can ease up on the bedrest at that point.


----------



## chistiana

Hello Van and welcome on the thread! Wow, what you went through with your first lo must have been so stressful... Thank goodness you managed all the way to 39 weeks! Anyway, yes your story really points to IC for sure but you ve done brilliantly to have reached 24 weeks and now with the shots you re so much safer! When you say "that point" do you mean 28 weeks? I m not sure what your doc will advice you and i guess you should definitely go by that but i was put on bed rest at 12w4d and thought i d be allowed to move a little more after 28w...i wasnt but i was allowed off bed rest roughly around 32 weeks.With that said, i m still not allowed to walk for too long or to lift my son or do heavy work but as you say i ve eased off strict bed rest. Anyway, again, I guess it depends on how your cervix will behave in the meantime and what your doc says! I m wishing you all the luck in the world and even though i know how hard it is to be in bed with a lo around it is well worth it as you well know!


----------



## millieboo1111

Hello Everyone, i hope you are all doing well!

Im 22+1 today!! Im so happy, ive never been this pregnant before and even though im stuck on bedrest the time seems to be going quite quickly at the moment :)

I went for another scan on monday, i didnt think there would be much difference to friday but my cervix had grown from 21mm to 26.5mm astonishing and the sonographer compared friday and monday scan pics of funneling and that had reduced from a sharp V to an ever so slight ) im amazed this can happen with bedrest and prayer alone! Baby is also growing well and is so active which is reassuring also baby did a big yawn at scan so lovely. im so excited to meet baby. My consultant who is lovely called me a clever girl :) lol

*Van* Im so sorry to hear your having another trying pregnancy but well done to getting to 24 weeks. Your story also gives me hope of carrying full term. I would say your case does sound like IC from my limited knowledge and what i have learnt recently is that our situation can change dramatically in such a short time frame. which is why it is so important to really rest, while your body concentrates on pumping blood and fixing other bits of body doing daily chores, when on bed rest it can concentrate on most important issues like baby, cervix and funneling.

I have been on strict BR for 2 weeks and have seen a dramatic change in my whole situation. I am now feeling more confident to go for a little stretch of my legs occasionally just to the end of the ward and back and a real nice shower and wash of the hair. Also i feel i can enjoy being pregnant again. It is a full time job now getting my baby to term and it does require some serious focus and a certain mental attitude being on BR and i know will be even tougher with a LO but so worth it.

Keep us posted and i hope things improve for you xxx Ellie xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Hello All

Got access to net after four days, hence updating. Am okay, babies are okay, still pregnant. I had severe cough on Saturday night, so went to A & E , second time in 2 weeks. They found too many preterm contractions on CTG; so admitted me. I was given some medicine through IV for stopping contractions. They stopped the next day. Was on observation and just came home now. UTI is better but persists. Still on antibiotics.

Doctor is hoping that I'll make another few weeks, but shes concerned. I have pains all the time.Cervix is okay according to her but since an a small woman, one baby is pushing against the cervix a lot. Am trying to lie down on my left side all the time, praying for just a few more weeks to bring these babies home healthy. Need one last little miracle. On Monday they weighed about 1350 gms and 1550 gms, which doc said is okay for Indian babies (small physique)

Chris, Lizzie, Helen, Sunkiss, and all other lovely ladies - how are you?


----------



## chistiana

Hello everyone! 
BF- so glad you re ok hun, you ve made it this far, i m sure you ll make it a few more weeks! Good think the contractions stopped and you re out of hospital! Just stay off you feet completely now! 

Ellie- yaaayyyyyaayy for growth n no funneling, your progress is amazing and you re so close to v day now!!!

Quick update from me: had a scan today...yah right...bu and luck of space...bull.... If you ask me! Bubs was head down a month now and doc had assured me it was extremely difficult for her to turn again due to the bu...yeah right...cheaky little monkey turned into a footling position again..bummer...i so wanted to have a vaginal birth again but my chances are getting slimmer by the day! Anyway i wont say too much because agter two losses all i really want is my baby sfe and sound really but...bummer for feet down! She s also rather small, 2100g just like her brother was but i guess with my luck of space and possible ic that s a good thing. Have another nst next thursday and then we ll decide when we ll be taking the stitch out i guess. That s it from me.. Just in case, i need all the fingers i can get crossed to get her head down again! Any tricks ladies??


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, sorry I've been absent for a few days, we have builders in to fix a leaky roof - never imagined how much chaos there'd be!! I did keep popping in to check if there were any urgent matters that I could help with but thankfully you have all seemed relatively ok :)

Ellie, brilliant news! Not surprising with IC and the benefits of rest are truly remarkable. Women are amazed how thing s can look really grim but they either stagger through like that for weeks, or their cervixes lengthen and strengthen again, almost over night. The dream of a full term pregnancy slowly but surely creeps up on you. Take each day as it comes, and be 'lifted' by each passing week hun. 

That goes for you too SK - your cervix is definitely feeling the strain, but so long as the funneling remains at the stitch and not beyond, you can go all the way xxx

BF - yey, you are at 31wks! Don't think your doc thought you'd make it this far, so don't assume you can't make another few weeks or more. The contractions can be normal with twins, but more often than not don't develop into full blown labour. You are petite, but so are your babies - the two balance each other out and your smaller frame is more than capable of carrying two 'smaller framed' babies. 

My twin a was breech and had his feet and bottom way down in my pelvis, pushing up against the stitch. He was so low that my consultant had trouble seeing him on the abdominal scan - it didn't cause labour, or affect my cervix. He was like that from 32 to 38wks. Fingers crossed for you darlin (love as always to your parents - hope they're holding up ok) xxx

Christiana - again, you're still pregnant and it's brilliant :hugs: Advice for trying to spin the little munchkin. I got down on all fours and gently dropped my back, and swayed my bottom (not a flattering or dignified position lol) from side to side. It did encourage twin b to go head down at 33wks, and moved twin a away from my cervix. It felt really comfortable too! Good luck xxx

Van - welcome to the thread honey :)

IC is so difficult to diagnose because the contractions you describe both in this pregnancy and last time often accompany the condition once the cervix has begun to thin out and shorten etc, but technically speaking IC is the 'silent' dilation of the cervix without the influence of strong regular contractions. 

With my daughter I had already dilated to 3cms before I got to hospital, but apart from some mild lower back ache, I didnt contract. Once I'd had the emergency stitch however, the contractions came thick and fast. The surgery probably caused labour, but only because my cervix was sensitive and vulnerable because it had already changed so significantly by then. 

I'd err on the side of caution and say you have a weak cervix which changes very early on, then goes on to become irritable and vulnerable to contractions once it has shortened significantly. The contractions you are experiencing are obviously not strong enought to cause full blown labour, but strong enough to affect your already weak cervix. 

I'd be inclined to rest fully until 30wks, then increase actitivities (excluding heavy lifting etc) slowly and see how your body copes with that.

Preterm labour could be a complicating factor for you now, but if you make 28wks with no significant changes despite it, then I'd say it is a 'something and nothing' issue if that makes sense? Apart from causing you additional stress and worry, an irritable uterus made more so due to ICand the presence of a stitch, is not a direct threat if you take appropriate rest and recognise your limitations. I suspect you may be plagued by the threat of preterm labour for the duration, but it's doubtful it will actually develop into anything significant. 

Jees, hope that makes sense chick, I'm a bit puddled this week - the 'brain has left the building' type of thing lol! Take care, you know where we are xxx

Yellow - hope stitch has gone well sweetie :hugs:

JJE - how many weeks are you now? 

Olga - how're you? X

Ladies, if I've missed anything or anyone, give me a slap and hit me with your question/concern again. This thread moves too fast :dohh:


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi, I just got back from my first check up since I found out last week. They told me last week I was measuring 2.2cm with slight funneling. This week I am slightly shorter at 2.0cm but the funneling hasn't increased. They told me they wouldn't do a stitch because I am so far along now that the risk of infection or my water breaking is higher. They are putting me on nightly progesterone suppositories (I'm waiting for about 3 phone calls to set that up). They are keeping me on the same restrictions for the most part, allowing me to work only if I do mostly sit down work and no lifting at all. No more trains, my mom is going to be driving me into and from work. I am to rest laying down at home as much as possible. To monitor myself for increased discharge, back ache, cramps, signs of preterm labor. She also did a manual check and said cervix looks good and closed from that end, doesn't look like there is any infection. They said there isn't much else they can do at this point. My next assessment will be when i'm 24 weeks on June 8th, 3.5 weeks from now. At least I will get to see my regular doctor then. And that we will go from there with any increase or decrease in restrictions. 
Sigh. I've been having nightmares since last week. Last night before my appointments today was the worst. The doc said the goal is to first get past 24 weeks then to get past 28 weeks as being the best for baby.


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update that my surgery went well. Cervix had shortened to about 1.5cm so the stitch isn't as high as the doctor wanted it to be. She mentioned something like she left the stitch slightly loose to make easier in future to remove? I thought the stitch is supposed to be tight? She didn't mentioned about funnelling but she did say "the neck of the womb has opened"(?). Do any of you know what that means? Maybe she was referring to the shortened cervix.

She didn't say that I need bed rest; in fact she said life goes on as usual. Only no sex and to remember to continue my progesterone twice daily through my 'back passage' :haha:

13 weeks tomorrow. 24 weeks to stitch removal!


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hi again,

Have anyone of you flown to somewhere after stitch? We are looking to do a domestic flight within UK for the jubilee weekend to the in laws. Am not sure if this is advisable?


----------



## Currituckgirl

HI! I am new to this forum, I posted earlier and was directed over to this thread... Can anyone please help?? 
I have been diagnosed with an incompetent cervix. I am 20 weeks My cervix length is only 1 mm!!! I am so scared. I cannot find anything on the internet with woman that had the same problem so early with only 1 mm left. I have tried searching this site but to no success. I am on bed rest and taking prometrium vaginally. I was told that the "stitch" would be very dangerous since my water bag is right on the other side. Is there any hope, has anyone had this happen and still gone on to have a healthy baby. PLEASE!! Even if it is bad news, I would rather hear the truth. My doctor said that there is no telling how this will work out, but that of course doesn't help me. Any help or experience is very much needed. I have had three miscarriages and this is the furthest I have ever been. I am so scared.


----------



## chistiana

yellow- hey girl, so happy everything went well with the stitch! And your doc sounds so relaxed so i guess he/she is not concerned which is brilliant! Sorry, cant really comment on the loose stitch!Hope you re feeling really good and more relaxed!

blue star- Going down from 2.2 to 2 doesnt mean anything hun, the measurements depend on so many things when we re talking about such small differences...it could probably be back to 2.2 or longer if they measured again tomorrow! The opening of the womb does sound like funelling but dont take my word for it as it is really a personal guess. Stay positive hun, with bed rest you can definitely make those milestones!

Currituck- hi hun, so sorry you re going through the roller coaster of ic. Are you sure it is 1mm or could it be 1cm? I dont have any stories or anything but since you re already pn bed rest, have you tried elevating the bottom of your bed a little to ease the weight a little more from your cervix?


----------



## chistiana

ps: Lizzie, thanks hun, i will be trying the position you said and also try the one with the flashlight and music even though it sounds quite funny!


----------



## Van1116

Hi Currituckgirl. I'm new here too, but I can tell you about me. My last pregnancy I went into preterm labor at 20 weeks and had a cervical length of 1.7 i think (it's been 2.5 years). Wouldn't do a stitch. I was having contractions the rest of the pregnancy. i was on bedrest and nifedipine and eventually terburtaline. I had to be induced at 39 weeks so it is possible.

This go round we put a stitch in at 14 weeks I think and my cervical length has since gone down to 1 about 3 or 4 weeks ago (so around week 20). On nifedipine to control contractions and a round of indomethacin somewhere in there to help with that. It increased to 1.4 so far..still very short, but I am focusing on the stabilization. I got me steroid shots today and yesterday (24 weeks). 

I can't tell you not to worry...but try to focus on the good parts. I missed that the first time with worry, and stress is not good (again easier said than done...some days are better than others).

I hope that helps some...it is possible....feel free to ask me any questions if you want.


----------



## JimmyJam

Angels!!

Hello. In great haste. Mammoth apologies for not having posted for Donkeys, the last few weeks have been really testing. 

But Soren is doing well, breathing air this week (!), starting to breastfeed, & there is talk of discharge in the not-too-distant ... It's insane. I love him soooooo much. 

I don't have the time to trawl through weeks of posts but am dying to hear how everyone is doing - latest updates. I do so hope you are all ok. Send news!!

Will get back on it when things settle. 

Much Love xxxxxx

Ps - have bought stuff! Lots of it! Nappies & babygrows & a moses basket & bedding & thermometers & stuff! Whoop!!


----------



## chistiana

Jimmyyyyyyyy! OMG i m so happy to hear from you and the super fantastic news about soren!!! Yaayyyy yaaayyyy and triple yyyyyaaaaayyyy! Your baby is aready 7 weeks old!!! Boy he s growing!!! And you sound so happy and peaceful despite everything you had to go through!!! Bravo my friend, seriously BRAVO!!! WE WANT PICTUUUUURES AS SOON AS YOU WANT!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

Thank you Christina and Van!!! Unfortunately it is 1 mm not cm. I checked with the doctors office today to make sure of the measurement. Van were you 1.7 cm? That's what worries me is that I only have 1 mm which seems like nothing :(


----------



## Van1116

Currituckgirl...i'll check to be sure...all I remember is no one would say it will be ok....all they kept saying is we'll do our best. I'll update you when I find out.

christina...yeah I was thinking about 28 or 32 weeks. i am so tired of bedrest...i could/will do it. it just is so not natural...the constipation causes pressure down low and legs and feet are weak and tingly sometimes..i just think walking a little will help...i will wait :thumbup:

millie...thanks for the kind words...i'm trying to stay as still as possible. i get up to eat and go to the bathroom. i'm partially up/sideways to type on the computer mostly

Lizzie....thanks..that's exactly what i was thinking...the contrations are key. i had them up until little one number one was induced at 39 weeks...i'll just feel alot better when the dr says the words...less bedrest :happydance:


----------



## lizziedripping

bluestarlight said:


> Hi, I just got back from my first check up since I found out last week. They told me last week I was measuring 2.2cm with slight funneling. This week I am slightly shorter at 2.0cm but the funneling hasn't increased. They told me they wouldn't do a stitch because I am so far along now that the risk of infection or my water breaking is higher. They are putting me on nightly progesterone suppositories (I'm waiting for about 3 phone calls to set that up). They are keeping me on the same restrictions for the most part, allowing me to work only if I do mostly sit down work and no lifting at all. No more trains, my mom is going to be driving me into and from work. I am to rest laying down at home as much as possible. To monitor myself for increased discharge, back ache, cramps, signs of preterm labor. She also did a manual check and said cervix looks good and closed from that end, doesn't look like there is any infection. They said there isn't much else they can do at this point. My next assessment will be when i'm 24 weeks on June 8th, 3.5 weeks from now. At least I will get to see my regular doctor then. And that we will go from there with any increase or decrease in restrictions.
> Sigh. I've been having nightmares since last week. Last night before my appointments today was the worst. The doc said the goal is to first get past 24 weeks then to get past 28 weeks as being the best for baby.

Hey hun, Chris is right, the .2 is neither here nor there in terms of cervix length. This slight fluctuation is normal for all women, and can sometimes reflect the differences in anatomy on the day, or even the sonographer taking the measurement! 

Continue to take things easy as much as you can, and if possible stay off your feet altogether when not at work. Progesterone has very good results in women with IC, so fingers crossed you conti use to hold steady at 2, and make it safely to 28wks and beyond :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry ladies, had composed a huge reply to everyone else with questions late last night, then my iPad suddenly bumped me off the Internet - I lost everything! Will sit down later this morning and write again xxx


----------



## millieboo1111

Hello and welcome Currituckgirl so sorry to hear your story and to find you here. I cannot say what will happen and we have to remember if the doc has said there is no telling what will happen there is still hope to hold on to. From my experience staying positive and hopeful will help you and baby more than fear. I know its easier said than done but i read reams of this thread when i found it and got lots of hope from the ladies here. im not saying its not hard because it is and we all get scared i was so so scared.

I was admitted onto hospital bedrest at 10mm at 20wks and was told that it isnt the length of the cervix but in how quickly it changes which is the problem. after 2 weeks of complete bed rest with only toilet breaks and a very short shower every other day my cervix is now nearly 27mm and ive still got a way to go!!

No one can say for sure what will happen in any of our cases not even the best consultant in the world. so my advice to you would be to stay hopeful and let no one take that from you also pray like youve never prayed before this was the advice i was given. They probably told the parents of the baby born at 21 weeks there was no hope but baby survived so why cant you be one of these medical miracles too??

Im sorry i cant be of more assistance but you are welcome to ask me anything you like and i keep you in my prayers. take one day at a time honey xxx ellie xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Currituckgirl said:


> HI! I am new to this forum, I posted earlier and was directed over to this thread... Can anyone please help??
> I have been diagnosed with an incompetent cervix. I am 20 weeks My cervix length is only 1 mm!!! I am so scared. I cannot find anything on the internet with woman that had the same problem so early with only 1 mm left. I have tried searching this site but to no success. I am on bed rest and taking prometrium vaginally. I was told that the "stitch" would be very dangerous since my water bag is right on the other side. Is there any hope, has anyone had this happen and still gone on to have a healthy baby. PLEASE!! Even if it is bad news, I would rather hear the truth. My doctor said that there is no telling how this will work out, but that of course doesn't help me. Any help or experience is very much needed. I have had three miscarriages and this is the furthest I have ever been. I am so scared.

Lizzie will be able to give you the proper advice as she's an expert in this matter; but from what I know I can say this much. I live in Dubai and a few weeks ago, came across a woman who was 2 cm dilated at 24 weeks. Most docs refused but one doc agreed to place a rescue cerclage and she went till 27 weeks. Her baby is doing fine now.

Another case is from my own OB. There was another woman pg with twins; her bags were bulging so my OB put a rescue cerclage at 25 weeks! She's around 33 weeks now and going strong. 

I wish you get all the support you need from the docs and go all the way and deliver your healthy baby


----------



## Van1116

Did anyone get less fetal movement in the few days after the steroid shot for the lungs...she didn't move alot before then...maybe 2 to 3 times daily...but now rarely. she has had those days before so I'm not paranoid, but now that I can feel her movements a lot better (when she is flipping) I am getting a little worried.


----------



## lizziedripping

yellowyamyam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update that my surgery went well. Cervix had shortened to about 1.5cm so the stitch isn't as high as the doctor wanted it to be. She mentioned something like she left the stitch slightly loose to make easier in future to remove? I thought the stitch is supposed to be tight? She didn't mentioned about funnelling but she did say "the neck of the womb has opened"(?). Do any of you know what that means? Maybe she was referring to the shortened cervix.
> 
> She didn't say that I need bed rest; in fact she said life goes on as usual. Only no sex and to remember to continue my progesterone twice daily through my 'back passage' :haha:
> 
> 13 weeks tomorrow. 24 weeks to stitch removal!

Hi Hun, leaving the stitch slightly loose simply means tying it tight, knotting it and leaving a thread hanging so that it can be easily accessed on removal day. Perfectly normal and happens with all stitches.

As for the neck of your womb being open, this is the same thing as funneling. It means that your cervix is shortening and open at the top part. This isn't a huge concern, except to say that you did need the stitch, and that your cervix is definitely incompetent. So long as there is closed cervix remaining below the stitch, then that's all that matters now hun. 

Tho they didn't manage to get a high placement, the stitch will have drawn together the closed part, and in some cases adds an overall tension to the whole cervix, thus encouraging the funneled part to close up also. Even if it doesn't, it should prevent further funneling.

I would advise resting for atleast a few weeks, and as many weeks after that as you can manage. Your cervix was showing change very early on, so I'd recommend giving it as much help as possible over coming months. Good luck darlin', glad you've now got the stitch :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Currituckgirl said:


> HI! I am new to this forum, I posted earlier and was directed over to this thread... Can anyone please help??
> I have been diagnosed with an incompetent cervix. I am 20 weeks My cervix length is only 1 mm!!! I am so scared. I cannot find anything on the internet with woman that had the same problem so early with only 1 mm left. I have tried searching this site but to no success. I am on bed rest and taking prometrium vaginally. I was told that the "stitch" would be very dangerous since my water bag is right on the other side. Is there any hope, has anyone had this happen and still gone on to have a healthy baby. PLEASE!! Even if it is bad news, I would rather hear the truth. My doctor said that there is no telling how this will work out, but that of course doesn't help me. Any help or experience is very much needed. I have had three miscarriages and this is the furthest I have ever been. I am so scared.


Hi hun, I am so sorry you had such upsetting news, the sudden and unexpected appearance of IC is such a shock in an otherwise healthy pregnancy :hugs:

If the 1mm measurement is correct, then it would definitely seem as though your cervix has thinned out to its limit, and could now begin to slowly open up. There is little stitch-wise which can be done, but there is the potential of regaining closure and length to a weak cervix with complete bed rest.

Have you been having anything like contractions, back aches or mild cramps? If not then the cervical changes are purely as a result of baby weight and uterine stretching, changes which you can remedy by taking the weight off your cervix. If you have had some symptoms, then it mgiht be an indication that contractions have begun which can forcibly dilate your cervix despite rest. Unfortunately, less can be done if that is the case.

There is no way of predicting which way this will go sweet, BUT if this is purely a mechanical issue, then I have seen women in the same predicament surprise everyone and go atleast to 30wks on bed rest alone. Now that your cervix has changed so significantly, there is a chance of contractions being triggered, but it isnt a foregone conclusion. 

Ptl happens for a whole host of reasons that no one really understands fully, but what is known is that cervical changes are only one small part of the process. If your body hasnt begun the process of labour, and this is a weak cervix giving way under pressure, then there is still hope that the process can be reversed.

Have your team mentioned progesterone shots to you? Some centres still dont use it, but so far it has shown very good results in women with IC, and is often used as an alternative to stitching. It is thought to strengthen the cervix, and is one of the hormones responsible for doing so naturally in pregnancy. Cant hurt to ask, and it certainly won't do any harm.

thinking of you and sending lots of thoughts and prayers your way darlin'. Please get back to us if you need anything xxxxxxx


----------



## book.fish2011

Van1116 said:


> Did anyone get less fetal movement in the few days after the steroid shot for the lungs...she didn't move alot before then...maybe 2 to 3 times daily...but now rarely. she has had those days before so I'm not paranoid, but now that I can feel her movements a lot better (when she is flipping) I am getting a little worried.

Hi Van: I had my second set of steroid shot (just one shot this time) on Saturday night; my babies were less active on the next day. Their CTG was fine however. I too was worried but after 24 hours they were their normal self.


----------



## FoxMommy

My daughter was not a big mover but the two days of the steroid shots I didn't feel her AT ALL. Terrifying, but in our case totally fine.


----------



## Nurse1980

Hi ladies. 

I've been in hospital this week with pre term labour symptoms. They checked my cervix and it was closed.

I paid for a private cervical length scan today and my cervix is 4cm at 20 weeks tomorrow. This ok? I'm finding conflicting advice on the Internet.


----------



## chistiana

Nurse-hi, 4cm is a very good cervix length, i think i was about 3.7 at that point and my doc was very very happy about it!


----------



## Currituckgirl

Thank you ladies so much!!! I am definitely praying all the ladies on here. 

Lizzie ~ I am on progesterone, not the shots but a suppository, and strict bed rest. I have not started contractions and I am not in pain. I am just hoping that the meds and the bed rest will be enough. 

Thank you ladies again for all of your help and words of encouragement. You have really given me hope.


----------



## JJEE

Hello Ladies, 

I hope you are all well?

I'm glad you found the thread Currituckgirl, and I hope with rest and progesterone that your cervix is able to gain length, maybe your doctor will be able to place a stitch then? I too am on progesterone suppositories, initially I was being told to insert them rectally..:blush:(sorry) But actually while having my stitch placed, I was told they work better being placed nearer to the cervix...not sure if this is correct but I have been doing them vaginally since and my cervix length and funneling have improved!

Congratulations Millie on your improving cervix:happydance: Long may it continue!

Hi Lizzie, I am NEARLY 24weeks..Sunday is my first milestone! I will be placing my second 28wk milestone as soon as I make it to Sunday! :happydance: I have been getting a sharp pain inside me..it feels like it is deep inside my lady bits, but more on the right side..there doesn't seem to be any pattern to it, and it doesn't happen everyday, but it does make me limp a little when I get up..do you have any idea what it could be?

I hope everybody else is well, I am finding it a huge relief to see Bookfish and Chistianas tickers going up daily...not long now ladies!

xxx


----------



## yellowyamyam

JJEE said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well?
> 
> I'm glad you found the thread Currituckgirl, and I hope with rest and progesterone that your cervix is able to gain length, maybe your doctor will be able to place a stitch then? I too am on progesterone suppositories, initially I was being told to insert them rectally..:blush:(sorry) But actually while having my stitch placed, I was told they work better being placed nearer to the cervix...not sure if this is correct but I have been doing them vaginally since and my cervix length and funneling have improved!
> 
> Congratulations Millie on your improving cervix:happydance: Long may it continue!
> 
> Hi Lizzie, I am NEARLY 24weeks..Sunday is my first milestone! I will be placing my second 28wk milestone as soon as I make it to Sunday! :happydance: I have been getting a sharp pain inside me..it feels like it is deep inside my lady bits, but more on the right side..there doesn't seem to be any pattern to it, and it doesn't happen everyday, but it does make me limp a little when I get up..do you have any idea what it could be?
> 
> I hope everybody else is well, I am finding it a huge relief to see Bookfish and Chistianas tickers going up daily...not long now ladies!
> 
> xxx

Hi JJEE, 

I'm on progesterone suppositories too and rectally too! :haha: I mentioned to my consultant that it gives me diarrhoea and he said I can do it vaginally. I have been curious about that. How far up do you insert it? Is it like inserting tampon? I just had my stitch in 2 days ago and I don't know how far up to insert the suppository.

:blush:


----------



## JJEE

Hi Yellowyamyam, 

The things we have to do...dignity is most definitely left behind when Pregnant and giving birth! :blush:
I insert them to about the same place a tampon would sit, I find any lower and it almost feels like it will fall out...sorry, to much info! Be prepared for a HUGE amount of discharge..it is a little worrying at first, but apparently very normal!
Good luck..I hope you are feeling ok after your stitch?

xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, JJE - the pain deep inside could be ligament pain or pelvic separation, both normal as pregnancy progresses. Ligament pain takes your breath away and usually happens if you get up too quickly. I had it from about 15wks in all my pregnancies. 

It could alo be stitch related, because I had constant discomfort down in my bladder area and attributed it to the presence of the stitch. It was particularly bad for me when emptying my bladder. Again, it was harmless and never affected my cervix. 

Because it is mainly on one side, I'm inclined to thinkits more ligament related than anything else tho. Your uterus is suspended inside your pelvis by huge elastic band-like ligaments which stretch as it grows. They hurt quite badly as things get heavier. Nothing to worry about, normal pregnancy/stich related aches and pains x

Yellow, pessarie is placed quite high near the cervix, but be gentle when inserting and make sure your hands are thoroughly washed beforehand. If you lie on your back with knees bent, you'll be able to feel how high is high enough. They simply won't go any further once you reach your cervix x

Progesterone should theoretically work well placed back or front x


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi ladies, thank you so much for the encouragement. It really means a lot to me. I don't want things to get worse. Even being on modified bed rest for the past week or so with my DD has been a strain on us. My husband has been cranky about the extra work when I was just starting to feel better from morning sickness and doing more. Sigh. We had a heart to heart yesterday morning and he is also strained because he hasn't been working much and its hurting us financially, plus he has yet to sell his truck. And now he has to do a lot more to care for our 11 month old, plus everything he was handling before and now the worry about the baby. He also told me he was having nightmares too which I didn't know. It helped relieve some of our tension. He is going to be more committed to helping me rest so nothing gets worse. Also I got a call and the progesterone should arrive today by mail. Hoping on that one. I have been researching like crazy, trying to find statistics of cervical length vs preterm labor studies, bed rest studies. Also emailing the crap out of my HR manager about different types of leave and such, just to be prepared and have one less thing to get worried about. Thank you so much again, it really means a lot to me to write out my anxieties about everything here, helps get it all out of my head so I can try and relax and breath a bit.
Oh one random question...I usually drink coffee in the mornings...its this bad for cervix? I never really thought about it til now. I don't drink much coffee but probably about a third of my mom's extra large dunkin donuts coffee.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey blue - coffee wont directly affect your cervix, but it's wise to keep caffeine to a minimum in pregnancy anyway ;) 

Hang in there hun, bed rest is tough on the whole family, but by talking to each other regularly and sharing your feelings, you'll work through it. You sound like a close and loving family who will be all the stronger for this experience in the end (tho it probably doesn't feel that way at the moment) :hugs:


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hi,

It's me again. I have a question for ladies who had cerclage done. Today is my 3rd day after the surgery and about an hour ago, I started to bleed. I have been spotting after the surgery but everywhere I read, it is stated that it would slowly go off by the 3rd day. There is also slight pain in my hoo-hoo like sharp pain which I didn't really notice that much since the surgery until this afternoon. But now, the blood is bright red and if I stand up, it drips off me, Not continuous like a leaky tap but 1-2 dots if I relax myself down there.

Is it possible to reject the stitch? Or indications that something is wrong? I am not hemorrhaging; I just want to know what to look for if something is wrong. I have been resting horizontally as much as I can except toilet trips, making simple meals for lunch and dinner and shower.


----------



## Van1116

Hi everyone...

I was wondering what anyone recommends for constipation while on bedrest. Between the bedrest, nifedipine, hormones, and prenatals (when I rarely take them) I get constipated and have a lot of uncomfortable pressure down there and contractions.


Anyone do any special exercises while lying down maybe. I take a stool softener sometimes, but not everyday. I also eat a container of yogurt now every morning.

I really want to get back on the prenatal, but it's the only one I can slack up on out of my "problems".


----------



## chistiana

Hey ladies!!! I guess that was it for me!!! 6 pm i went to get my son s gift (2 on the 18/05) and i got a really sharp pain. I thought natalia was trying to turn as the pain lasted for about half an hour. Went home to receive our guests but as they kept coming i kept feeling worse. So i called the doc who said she was probably trying to turn but advised to meet him at the hospital just in case. Left my house at 7.. By 7:30 contractions were coming two minutes apart and baby was still feet down. So my gorgeous natalia was born by c section at 9:10pm weighting 2180g! She s in the monitoring unit so i havent been able to see her except through pictures but the doc said if everything remains stable she ll be out tomorrow night! Cant wait to hold her and kiss her!! 
I m in pretty much a lot of pain right now and cant sleep but i dont care! Thank you so much ladies for being there for me and supporting medir so long! I will get back to you as soon as things have eased off!! Again thank you and i guess i wish a happy and healthy remaining to all preggos!!!

Ps: yellow i doubt it us anything to worry about but i would definitely call my doc and let him know!


----------



## book.fish2011

Omg Chris!!!! You have made it!!! So happy for you. Congratulations! That's really awesome and I was least expecting you'll deliver her so soon. After Kate's experience I'd imagined you'll go to 40 weeks too. Fantastic fantastic news.

She will come to you soon, she seems to be doing wonderful. Good weight too.

Surgery pain will go away quickly, pls take enough painkillers during first day. You'll be up on your feet soon if you aren't already.

Waiting for further updates from you about little Natalia
-------------
Yellow: I had similar bleeding due to a clot trapped in my vagina after cerclage. I would suggest you go and get examined by your doc. My OB removed the clot and bleeding went away.


----------



## 2016

Hi ladies...so lovely to see you all supporting each other through difficult pregnancies. :flower:

I am on progesterone too but that was for low progesterone issues rather than for my cervix. I am supposed to stop next week - do you think this might cause a problem?
Having my first measurement done next Monday then every 4 weeks thereafter unless I am borderline/short like last time then they will make it more regular. I am just hoping against all hope I actually don't have IC and there will be no change or worry this time. Am having acupuncture and one of the needle placements is supposed to be for "holding" baby in. I do feel a lot better in myself than I did with DS so lets see...


----------



## yellowyamyam

Christiana - congratulations! Welcome baby Natalia. Hope she gets to go home really soon.

===
I woke up at 7.40am for the toilet and 3 50pence blobs of clot came out. I know this is because I was sleeping but also means I've been bleeding non-stop throughout the night? Still quite a bit of blood when I wipe. Needed 3-4 tissues to clean (Sorry, TMI). It's not bright red when I wipe; it's more pale red like blood + water. I am freaking out slightly because I really don't know how much blood is too much?

I can't call my GP; only can go straight to the A&E which we aren't fans of. I doubt they will do anything for me. 

I *think* I can feel very mild/subtle period cramp like but that can be in my head. I know it is normal to spot/bleed after cerclage but from to have barely anything after the cerclage to this bleeding?


----------



## millieboo1111

chistiana said:


> Hey ladies!!! I guess that was it for me!!! 6 pm i went to get my son s gift (2 on the 18/05) and i got a really sharp pain. I thought natalia was trying to turn as the pain lasted for about half an hour. Went home to receive our guests but as they kept coming i kept feeling worse. So i called the doc who said she was probably trying to turn but advised to meet him at the hospital just in case. Left my house at 7.. By 7:30 contractions were coming two minutes apart and baby was still feet down. So my gorgeous natalia was born by c section at 9:10pm weighting 2180g! She s in the monitoring unit so i havent been able to see her except through pictures but the doc said if everything remains stable she ll be out tomorrow night! Cant wait to hold her and kiss her!!
> I m in pretty much a lot of pain right now and cant sleep but i dont care! Thank you so much ladies for being there for me and supporting medir so long! I will get back to you as soon as things have eased off!! Again thank you and i guess i wish a happy and healthy remaining to all preggos!!!
> 
> oh my goodness congratulations honey!!! :happydance: im crying with joy into my knitting here lol just thinking how strong youve been and what a beautiful name "Natalia" for a miracle little bundle. Im so very pleased for you, great weight, healthy baby girl. what wonderful saturday morning news...All love and prayers to you and all your family at this very exciting time. Well done :hugs:
> 
> *Yellow* Also i would say either call triage or your OB could be something and nothing but best to get it checked :hugs:
> 
> xxxx ellie xxxxxx


----------



## millieboo1111

yellowyamyam said:


> Christiana - congratulations! Welcome baby Natalia. Hope she gets to go home really soon.
> 
> ===
> I woke up at 7.40am for the toilet and 3 50pence blobs of clot came out. I know this is because I was sleeping but also means I've been bleeding non-stop throughout the night? Still quite a bit of blood when I wipe. Needed 3-4 tissues to clean (Sorry, TMI). It's not bright red when I wipe; it's more pale red like blood + water. I am freaking out slightly because I really don't know how much blood is too much?
> 
> I can't call my GP; only can go straight to the A&E which we aren't fans of. I doubt they will do anything for me.
> 
> I *think* I can feel very mild/subtle period cramp like but that can be in my head. I know it is normal to spot/bleed after cerclage but from to have barely anything after the cerclage to this bleeding?

Sorry honey i just read your last post...if i were you i would google EARLY PREGNANCY UNIT in your area i didnt even know these existed until my MIL told me and i found one very near by it was like A&E but for upto 18 wks gest. they were amazing with me i went twice with bleeding and worry and both time scanned me, checked me ect I think this could be your best bet other than to just turning up at maternity triage. :hugs:


----------



## Keliann

Hi Ladies, 
I am new to this forum, I found you all after a google search on Incompetent Cervix, I am expecting baby number 4, and am 25 weeks and 1 day, its been a rough road to get here, i have a latge subchoronic hematoma which bled from 13 weeks till 18 weeks, heavily. At my 19 week scan they gave us only a 30% chance of carrying baby till 24 weeks ( viability) which was enough to frighten me into bedrest at home for the last 4 weeks, I have previously had 2 preemies due to preterm dilation of my cervix. We made it till 24 weeks and 2 days this time before I started to experience alot of extra pressure and worrying discharge, I called my OB and she checked me and said my cervix had started to change, and she wanted to refer me to another hospital for a stitch. At 19 weeks my cervix was closed and 3 cms long, and on Monday (24+3weeks) this week it had shortened to 2.2, I was then transferred to a larger specialist hospital, and on Tuesday night I had a cervical stitch put in, in an attempt to buy baby and I some more time. I am now 25 plus 1 weeks and when te surgeon got in to do my stitch he said I was a cm dialated and had only about 1.5 cms of cervix left, so he got the stitch in as far up as he could and has put me on strict hospital bed rest untill at least 28 weeks, I am allowed up to shower every other day and to use the bathroom, but otherwise I am in bed. 
I am so scared that something will go wrong, we have had the steroid injections now for our little mans lungs and also I am on progesterone suppositories to try to support my cervix, but they still are not sure how long we can get, we are anxiously awaiting a scan next week to see how my body has reacted to the stitch and how much cervix I have left, praying for at least 1.5-2 cms, but I have the most unbeleivable amount of pressure there and I keep getting these stabbing pains as well:-( they have me on 6 hourly nifedipine to help control the contractions but even with those I am still getting quite a few quite painful tightenings, 
I guess I am just looking for advice and information from others who have been thru this, what can I expect over the next few weeks? Is there a chance baby could carry to term now? Or close?


----------



## JJEE

Congratulations Chistiana! :happydance: I am so pleased for you, I hope the soreness wears off soon, and how lovely you get to Natalia home tomorrow..I hope you will be able to post some pictures for us to see her!:hugs:

Hi Yellowyamyam..I also bled more than 'spotting' after my stitch..I hadn't bled in the first 24hours after having it done, and then like you each time I went to the toilet it almost poured out of me..bright red watery blood, it eventually stopped after a week. I hope it stops for you soon, it is so worrying seeing that amount of blood coming out. :hugs:

I hope everybody else is well,

Lizzie..I googled ligament pain after you suggested this could be the cause of my pain, and I absolutely agree..You are a genius!! Thankyou. :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## JJEE

Hi kelliann,

Welcome to the thread, I am so sorry you are having a tough time..:hugs: I am in no way knowledgeable enough to help you with your post, but there are so many ladies on here who will be able to give you the best advice.

Lots of love. xx


----------



## yellowyamyam

admitted into hospital. dont know where is blood from but its full on like period flow now. suspect i am miscarrying at the moment but not sure. just have to wait and see if bleeding slows down. stitch is still intact but couldnt measure cervix length because too much blood.


----------



## JJEE

Oh no Yellowyamyam :hugs:

I really hope that isn't the case! I will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## millieboo1111

yellowyamyam said:


> admitted into hospital. dont know where is blood from but its full on like period flow now. suspect i am miscarrying at the moment but not sure. just have to wait and see if bleeding slows down. stitch is still intact but couldnt measure cervix length because too much blood.

Your in my prayers tonight honey, I really hope its not what you suspect :hugs:


----------



## pinkladyangel

Van1116 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I was wondering what anyone recommends for constipation while on bedrest. Between the bedrest, nifedipine, hormones, and prenatals (when I rarely take them) I get constipated and have a lot of uncomfortable pressure down there and contractions.
> 
> 
> Anyone do any special exercises while lying down maybe. I take a stool softener sometimes, but not everyday. I also eat a container of yogurt now every morning.
> 
> I really want to get back on the prenatal, but it's the only one I can slack up on out of my "problems".

Hi there Van
I'm not on bedrest but I have stitch in place and suffer constipation. I've been taking 15ml lactulose twice a day and one sachet of fybogel everyday too. This was on instruction from my GP.
Hope this helps.
xx


----------



## pinkladyangel

Huge congratulations Christiana. It's been a long journey for you and your posts have been a huge inspiration for lots of us ladies. Hope to see pics of your little lady soon. xxxx

Yellowyamyam you are in my thoughts hunni. Lots of positive vibes being sent your way. xxx


----------



## millieboo1111

Keliann said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am new to this forum, I found you all after a google search on Incompetent Cervix, I am expecting baby number 4, and am 25 weeks and 1 day, its been a rough road to get here, i have a latge subchoronic hematoma which bled from 13 weeks till 18 weeks, heavily. At my 19 week scan they gave us only a 30% chance of carrying baby till 24 weeks ( viability) which was enough to frighten me into bedrest at home for the last 4 weeks, I have previously had 2 preemies due to preterm dilation of my cervix. We made it till 24 weeks and 2 days this time before I started to experience alot of extra pressure and worrying discharge, I called my OB and she checked me and said my cervix had started to change, and she wanted to refer me to another hospital for a stitch. At 19 weeks my cervix was closed and 3 cms long, and on Monday (24+3weeks) this week it had shortened to 2.2, I was then transferred to a larger specialist hospital, and on Tuesday night I had a cervical stitch put in, in an attempt to buy baby and I some more time. I am now 25 plus 1 weeks and when te surgeon got in to do my stitch he said I was a cm dialated and had only about 1.5 cms of cervix left, so he got the stitch in as far up as he could and has put me on strict hospital bed rest untill at least 28 weeks, I am allowed up to shower every other day and to use the bathroom, but otherwise I am in bed.
> I am so scared that something will go wrong, we have had the steroid injections now for our little mans lungs and also I am on progesterone suppositories to try to support my cervix, but they still are not sure how long we can get, we are anxiously awaiting a scan next week to see how my body has reacted to the stitch and how much cervix I have left, praying for at least 1.5-2 cms, but I have the most unbeleivable amount of pressure there and I keep getting these stabbing pains as well:-( they have me on 6 hourly nifedipine to help control the contractions but even with those I am still getting quite a few quite painful tightenings,
> I guess I am just looking for advice and information from others who have been thru this, what can I expect over the next few weeks? Is there a chance baby could carry to term now? Or close?

Welcome Kelliann, im so sorry to hear you are having a tough time of it. Unfortunately i cant give any medical advice on your particular situation but what i will say is with bed rest and the advice ive had from other ladies on this thread with much more experience than me your body can do amazing miraculous things.

On bed rest alone, (just as you are doing)over 2 weeks my cervix grew from 1cm to 2.7cm and the internal cervix started to close!! I felt alot more comfortable and in a lot less pain after being on bed rest for a week taking the weight of it makes such a difference. Stay hopeful xx

i keep you, your little man and family in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hi to all!

I found this forum yesterday and it has really helped me to read what everyone else has gone through and is going through.

I had a miscarriage a couple years ago at 21 weeks from IC and had a McDonald cerclage placed last Monday for preventative measures; however, when I went for my follow up appointment on Friday, my cervix was already funneling on top, all the way down to the stitch! :cry: Dr said that cervix still looks okay below the stitch, but it is still a little short (cannot remember what the measurement actually was). I am 15 weeks, 2 days and I am worried since it is still early and I have already funneled to the stitch. Has anyone had this happen just as early?

Also, I noticed in the past couple of days, that my belly doesn't seem quite as pregnant looking as it was. I am hoping that maybe it was just some bloating that went away. The baby looked okay when I went to my Friday check up, but I am worried that something has happened since then. To add to my worries, I was feeling pressure in my lower pelvic area, almost all day yesterday, but it doesn't feel as bad today. Not sure if it is just from laying around so much, possibly constipation (sorry tmi) or something actually wrong. I have not had any bleeding or any cramping.

My doctor has put me on bed rest and I am only able to get up to grab a bite to eat or go to the bathroom, etc. Not able to work, which adds even more to the stress. This is really hard to adjust to as I am sure you are all aware. :wacko:

I would be grateful for any input that you ladies have. I am trying to stay positive, but it is so hard to when I have already had 2 miscarriages.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## yellowyamyam

lost the battle. water bag popped at 1pm. kept telling nurses midwives doctor that i thought my cramps were contractions. they just gave me painkillers and didnt look into it. i had the cramps right after i was admitted. about 24hrs later, its all over.


----------



## chistiana

Ow yellow... I am soo soo sorry babe...i havent been able to write in the hospital, but i have been reading and was so thinking and praying for you hun..i m deeply sorry and dont kbow what else to say. It sounds like a cruel joke. All my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## snflwrgrl9

i am so glad I found this thread. I am currently 28w 5d. I have been on hospital bedrest for almost 6 weeks now. Definitely getting cabin fever and would prefer to be home. But doing this for my littl guy. 

I went for my 20 week gender scan and they did an internal ultrasound and found that my cervix was already down to 1.7 cm. They followed up at 21 weeks, It was less than 1cm. Then I went to my OB at 23 weeks and found that there was no more cervix to even measure and I was 1cm dialated. It was too late for any stitch. I was put on progesterone suppositorie at 20 weeks. Sent to the hospital at 23 weeks. At 24 weeks I was given steroid shots and then switch to weekly injections for progesterone. they didnt want me to insert the suppositories any more. I am monitored for contractions and babys heart beat twice a day. I have had a few contracions here and there, but have subsided with water and laying on my side. Praying to carry to term, atleast 36 weeks. would like to go home for bedrest within the next couple of weeks. 

Good luck to all of you ladies. There is alot of hope out here and this forum shows it!


----------



## book.fish2011

Yellow, am so sorry sweetheart . Heartbroken for you.


----------



## Currituckgirl

I know I am pretty new to this forum, but I want to offer my condolences to you Yellow. I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. Words are often hard to find in a time like this, and I am sorry seems to be the most fitting. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## JJEE

Yellowyamyam,

I am so very very sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family. Lots of love. xx


----------



## bluestarlight

:( yellow I'm so sorry. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## LindyB

I am so very sorry yellowyamyam. It is very upsetting news and I can't imagine what you are going through. My thoughts are with you and your family. x x x


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh my goodness ladies, I am so so sorry - I have been unable to read and post for several days due to illness and haing a quick peek in here today has been a total shock.

My dearest yellow, I am so so saddened by your tragic news :cry: This is absolutely tragic and I am horrified that you were posting over several days and I didn't see or respond to a single one. It probably wouldn't have helped, but atleast I could have offered some support no matter how minimal. I cannot believe you had another loss and so early sweetie, you must be absolutely devastated :hugs:

I know you were showing very early cervical changes last time, but a 13/14wk loss is so early that you might need to look into a trans abdo cerclage if and when you feel ready to try again. It is rare for stitch placement to trigger labour or prom, especially this early, but given how soon your cervix seems to change it could be that surgery stimulated an already softening cervix and it 'tipped the balance' so to speak in your case.

Having a TAC before pregnancy might be the best option now, but please forgive me if you can't even begin to contemplate another pregnancy at this stage - you probably need time to heal sweetheart. 

We're all here for you if and when you need us. Pm me if you'd like more info or just a shoulder darlin' xxxxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Christiana - cant believe I missed your birth announcement honey when I have been keeping an eye on your impending arrival for so long! 

love and congrats on the arrival of bubs chick. So so pleased you made it ;) Hope you're recovering well and getting used to your new little lady. Knew you could do it sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Really sorry new ladies, I haven't got a minute to post this week so please bear with me and I'll sit down and write properly when everyone is well and less demanding lol. I'm not ignoring anyone, and hate to miss what's going on. If any new ladies need urgent answers then please PM me and I'll try to answer :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Scrooples

Hi Everyone

I'm not sure if anyone will be able to give me any advice here. I found out last week that I'm pregnant, and by my calculations I'm just over 6 weeks. Last year I had an abnormal smear and had a loop excision but then they found that it had gone deeper into the tissue of my cervix (CIN3 + HGCGIN) and I need to have a 2nd loop done to get rid of that. 

I have been told that I may need to have a stitch as I'm at risk of late miscarriage, but that it may not be an issue at all as I may have a competant enough cervix still. I'm being referred to a consultant but does anyone know when they will test me for this and when they would be putting the stitch in if I needed it?

I'm guessing that if I have to have it then I won't be able to fly, we have a holiday booked for September which I can cancel and just lose the deposit for. I'm more than happy to cancel, but also feel like it's such early days that I don't want to be making plans before even having my 12 week scan. I'd be around 23 weeks at that point. I'd need to be paying the balance of the holiday in about a month so probably before I even see a midwife let alone a consultant.

Things are all so confusing right now, I can't decide what to have for my lunch most days so any kind of big decision completely throws me!

Rachel x


----------



## book.fish2011

lizziedripping said:


> Really sorry new ladies, I haven't got a minute to post this week so please bear with me and I'll sit down and write properly when everyone is well and less demanding lol. I'm not ignoring anyone, and hate to miss what's going on. If any new ladies need urgent answers then please PM me and I'll try to answer :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok xxx

Lizzie: just wanted to tell you get well soon. Take care of yourself


----------



## book.fish2011

Chris: are you home now? How is baby Natalie doing?


----------



## book.fish2011

Scrooples said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone will be able to give me any advice here. I found out last week that I'm pregnant, and by my calculations I'm just over 6 weeks. Last year I had an abnormal smear and had a loop excision but then they found that it had gone deeper into the tissue of my cervix (CIN3 + HGCGIN) and I need to have a 2nd loop done to get rid of that.
> 
> I have been told that I may need to have a stitch as I'm at risk of late miscarriage, but that it may not be an issue at all as I may have a competant enough cervix still. I'm being referred to a consultant but does anyone know when they will test me for this and when they would be putting the stitch in if I needed it?
> 
> I'm guessing that if I have to have it then I won't be able to fly, we have a holiday booked for September which I can cancel and just lose the deposit for. I'm more than happy to cancel, but also feel like it's such early days that I don't want to be making plans before even having my 12 week scan. I'd be around 23 weeks at that point. I'd need to be paying the balance of the holiday in about a month so probably before I even see a midwife let alone a consultant.
> 
> Things are all so confusing right now, I can't decide what to have for my lunch most days so any kind of big decision completely throws me!
> 
> Rachel x

Hi Scrooples

Let me try to answer your query although I'm clearly no expert. I just have a cerclage placed electively at 16 weeks. 

Usually, an elective cerclage is done around 13 weeks, after they check at 12 weeks and confirm if you need one. I don't think all ladies with a cerclage are advised against flying. There is no harm in resting amply, but if the cervix behaves well and exhibits no symptoms of shortening or funneling, one is allowed to lead a normal life. Presently I know two friends with cerclage going to work etc. and living their usual lives. Their cerclage is holding up well. In fact, one just delivered at 34 weeks due to low amintiotic fluid. Other one looks like will go all the way to term.


----------



## ChovieGirl

Also, another question...

Has anyone used progesterone gel instead of the 17p shots? I have been using for a few days now and I am finding it to be irritating me somewhat and not sure if I should ask for the shots.

Yellow - I am so sorry. I pray that you will have comfort and peace during this really difficult time.


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies, just a few questions to anyone that can help me out please..

I had my cerclage placed when I was 13 weeks before any changes to my cervix after having two previous losses at 22 and 23 weeks. 

I'm now 16+4 weeks and have had a slight increase in discharge and a pressure feeling down below the last couple of days (my urine has been sent off to check for any infection) and I only feel this pressure if iv been up and walking about.
I see the consultant for a cervix check every 3 weeks. I also have no restrictions and was told to act like a 'normal' pregnant lady although I didn't feel 100% comfortable with that and so I have been on modified bed rest with the occasional outing. 
I do have pelvic pain but I think that may be from spending abit too much time in bed (ooops) 

Would appreciate anyone's advice .. Just hope that this is normal and something to expect with a cerclage? 

Thankyou  xxx


----------



## danielita

*yellow*, I am so sorry for your lost!:cry::cry:
my words can not express enough the sadness! 
take care of you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## danielita

*dmj*, i had emergency cerclage placed at 17 wks of pg, as my cervix funneled and shortened to 1.3 cm without any warning. 
after cerclage, i stayed in bed (i get up only when i go to the toilet or to see my doctor), i take a.n.t.i.s.p.a.s.t.i.c.s, progesterone suppositories (vaginally) and since week 25 when my contractions gave me hard times, the doctor added t.o.c.o.l.i.t.i.c.s. in my daily treatment.

today i have 29 wks of pg (i have twins) and my cervix showed at tvu 2.2 cm and closed, although baby1 stays from many weeks with his head right besides cervix.

when i get up from bed and walk, i always feel pressure in my lower abdomen. i had this pressure after cerclage and i hoped it will go away, but it did not. actually, even to walk to the bathroom (5 meters to my bed) became painful to me. therefore, i try to limit as much as possible spending any time outside of the bed. the most comfortable i feel when i stay in bed. 
i do not know what to say about your increased discharged, as i did not had problems with this part.
anyway, in my situation, the bed rest was and is very, very important. without it, i do not think today i would still be pregnant. 
take care of you :hugs:


----------



## danielita

*lizzie*, i wish you health :hugs:

*chistiana*, congrats!!!!:baby::hugs:


----------



## DMJ

danielita said:


> *dmj*, i had emergency cerclage placed at 17 wks of pg, as my cervix funneled and shortened to 1.3 cm without any warning.
> after cerclage, i stayed in bed (i get up only when i go to the toilet or to see my doctor), i take a.n.t.i.s.p.a.s.t.i.c.s, progesterone suppositories (vaginally) and since week 25 when my contractions gave me hard times, the doctor added t.o.c.o.l.i.t.i.c.s. in my daily treatment.
> 
> today i have 29 wks of pg (i have twins) and my cervix showed at tvu 2.2 cm and closed, although baby1 stays from many weeks with his head right besides cervix.
> 
> when i get up from bed and walk, i always feel pressure in my lower abdomen. i had this pressure after cerclage and i hoped it will go away, but it did not. actually, even to walk to the bathroom (5 meters to my bed) became painful to me. therefore, i try to limit as much as possible spending any time outside of the bed. the most comfortable i feel when i stay in bed.
> i do not know what to say about your increased discharged, as i did not had problems with this part.
> anyway, in my situation, the bed rest was and is very, very important. without it, i do not think today i would still be pregnant.
> take care of you :hugs:


Thankyou for your reply


----------



## ChovieGirl

danielita said:


> *dmj*, i had emergency cerclage placed at 17 wks of pg, as my cervix funneled and shortened to 1.3 cm without any warning.
> after cerclage, i stayed in bed (i get up only when i go to the toilet or to see my doctor), i take a.n.t.i.s.p.a.s.t.i.c.s, progesterone suppositories (vaginally) and since week 25 when my contractions gave me hard times, the doctor added t.o.c.o.l.i.t.i.c.s. in my daily treatment.
> 
> today i have 29 wks of pg (i have twins) and my cervix showed at tvu 2.2 cm and closed, although baby1 stays from many weeks with his head right besides cervix.
> 
> when i get up from bed and walk, i always feel pressure in my lower abdomen. i had this pressure after cerclage and i hoped it will go away, but it did not. actually, even to walk to the bathroom (5 meters to my bed) became painful to me. therefore, i try to limit as much as possible spending any time outside of the bed. the most comfortable i feel when i stay in bed.
> i do not know what to say about your increased discharged, as i did not had problems with this part.
> anyway, in my situation, the bed rest was and is very, very important. without it, i do not think today i would still be pregnant.
> take care of you :hugs:

DMJ

I just recently had a cerclage placed about a week ago.

I have definitely felt a little more uncomfortable and have felt some pressure. I freaked out yesterday because I was feeling the pressure and felt extra discharge too. I started reading things that had just made myself worry even more. Went to the doctor and they said that everything looked okay and that extra discharge is normal with a cerclage. I am also using progesterone gel which I think makes things even more icky!

I am 15+5 weeks and my cervix has already funneled down to the stitch. I know the purpose of the stitch is to hold things together, but I am so worried since I am already funneling. I was not expecting to already be on permanent bed rest. Thank goodness for the internet or I would go crazy! 

Looks like this cerclage thing and bed rest is going to be a challenge for us! Keep hanging in there.


----------



## danielita

*chovie*, bed rest is crucial in our situations. i know is difficult to be permanent in bed rest, but i would say this is the only chance to keep our babies in uterus as much as possible (i am in this situation from 3 months already, and i still do not dare to go to the kitchen to prepare a sandwich.)
:hugs:


----------



## DMJ

DMJ

I just recently had a cerclage placed about a week ago.

I have definitely felt a little more uncomfortable and have felt some pressure. I freaked out yesterday because I was feeling the pressure and felt extra discharge too. I started reading things that had just made myself worry even more. Went to the doctor and they said that everything looked okay and that extra discharge is normal with a cerclage. I am also using progesterone gel which I think makes things even more icky!

I am 15+5 weeks and my cervix has already funneled down to the stitch. I know the purpose of the stitch is to hold things together, but I am so worried since I am already funneling. I was not expecting to already be on permanent bed rest. Thank goodness for the internet or I would go crazy! 

Looks like this cerclage thing and bed rest is going to be a challenge for us! Keep hanging in there.[/QUOTE]

Thankyou for your reply  
We're close in weeks so it be nice to ride it out together  
I'm terrible for going onto google and typing in my symptoms I always come of it feeling worse lol! Although this forum is a godsend


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Ladies,
I am so very sorry that I have missed your posts too, I'll fill you all in when I get a mo...but I am so sorry that I have not posted to support you in such difficult times Yellow. I am so sorry for your loss....this was not your fault and you did everything you could to try to prevent this from happening. Please be kind to yourself and sending you healing hugs xxx

Christiana- congrats on the birth of Natalia my sweetie, what a gorgeous name. I hope you're healing nicely and home now xxx:hugs:

Lizzie- sorry to hear you've been ill, hope you're on the mend. :hugs:Take care of yourself xx

JJ- such great news to hear that Soren is planning his homecoming lol! Despite the NICU roller coaster you sound so very upbeat. Wishing you health and love xx:hugs:

Uh-oh, better go, Bella's awake again! X


----------



## lizziedripping

DMJ said:


> Hi ladies, just a few questions to anyone that can help me out please..
> 
> I had my cerclage placed when I was 13 weeks before any changes to my cervix after having two previous losses at 22 and 23 weeks.
> 
> I'm now 16+4 weeks and have had a slight increase in discharge and a pressure feeling down below the last couple of days (my urine has been sent off to check for any infection) and I only feel this pressure if iv been up and walking about.
> I see the consultant for a cervix check every 3 weeks. I also have no restrictions and was told to act like a 'normal' pregnant lady although I didn't feel 100% comfortable with that and so I have been on modified bed rest with the occasional outing.
> I do have pelvic pain but I think that may be from spending abit too much time in bed (ooops)
> 
> Would appreciate anyone's advice .. Just hope that this is normal and something to expect with a cerclage?
> 
> Thankyou  xxx

Hi hun, nothing you describe gives me any particular cause for concern :) Pressure down below from 16wks can be normal for any pregnant lady and is usually as a result of sudden uterine expansion due to baby growth at this stage. 

Because you are funneled to the stitch you may be feeling some additional pressure earlier on than most, but tbh I had no more pressure when I funneled at 25wks than I did at 10wks, if anything I felt less! You might find that from 20wks the pressure eases anyway, as your uterus moves up and out of your pelvis and into your abdomen, thus taking the strain away from your cervix and the funneling.

I had lots of pressure, aches and cramps from as early as 10wks and was never sure if it was twin, stitch or prolapse related - probably a combination of all 3! The problem for us IC ladies is that every 'normal' pregnancy symptom immediately sends us into panic, when most of the time it isn't sinister and is a natural part of pregnancy for every woman. 

You're doing the right thing by getting checked out (never a bad thing), but hard as it is try not worry darlin'. in my normal pregnancy I had numerous aches, pains and copious amounts of discharge (running down my leg daily) and never thought anything of it - that pregnancy went to 40wks with no problems at all. 

COntinue being vigilant, but know that most of the time even for IC ladies these symptoms are harmless and probably made worse by the presence of the stitch and your own understandable anxiety. 

If you take a moment to read back over this thread you'll see just how many of us had exactly the same symptoms, and felt just as anxious, but how the majority were stunned to make it to 37wks and beyond despite it :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Welcome choviegirl (hun, you seem to be in almost exactly the same situaiton as dmj, what I've just written to her also applies sweet :hugs:), sunflower and scrooples. Hope we can help you on your pregnancy journey. Let me know if you need anything :hugs:

Pinklady, did I miss you somewhere along the line? there have been so many new members over the last few days I've lost track. Give me a nudge if I have :) xxx

Scrooples - I can totally understand your predicament, but the only way to be sure is to postpone your hols and maybe re book when you get the all clear? If you do have IC, then it really wouldnt be wise for you to travel at around 23wks (which is the only thing I can say for certain hun), but you'd probably be ok from 32wks on. All you can really do is wait for things to unfold and then make a decision, unless of course you're ok to take the chance on it and maybe lose the deposit xxx


----------



## DMJ

Thankyou lizzie for your reply .. It really does bring comfort :) 

As of yet I havnt funnelled to the stitch at my last check everything was still looking lovely and long, I go back for my next check up next Wednesday. Il keep you all updated .. 

Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi dmj, sorry I referred to your non-existent funneling lol. It was late and I got confused between ladies :) What I said still stands, but you need to sometimes filter out my late night inane ramblings ;) x


----------



## pinkladyangel

OMG!!!!!!!!!!
Had my 20 week scan today. Alls good with baby and everything as it should be. We're expecting a little boy:happydance:
The OMG is because I asked the question I was dreading the answer to and that was "How's my cervix?" When I had the stitch put in at 13 weeks the consultant said my cervix was 3cm and had started to open already. Today my cervix was 5cm and closed. I nearly fell off the bed. I was so overwhelmed and had a few tears. The only down side is my white blood cell count was a little high in my urine indicating maybe an infection. They did a swab as well so fingers crossed it's nothing or its caught early enough to not do any damage. 
Hope all is well with the rest of you lovely ladies.
XXX


----------



## LindyB

pinkladyangel said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!
> Had my 20 week scan today. Alls good with baby and everything as it should be. We're expecting a little boy:happydance:
> The OMG is because I asked the question I was dreading the answer to and that was "How's my cervix?" When I had the stitch put in at 13 weeks the consultant said my cervix was 3cm and had started to open already. Today my cervix was 5cm and closed. I nearly fell off the bed. I was so overwhelmed and had a few tears. The only down side is my white blood cell count was a little high in my urine indicating maybe an infection. They did a swab as well so fingers crossed it's nothing or its caught early enough to not do any damage.
> Hope all is well with the rest of you lovely ladies.
> XXX

That's great news! Can I just ask - how did they measure your cervix length today? When I had a stitch last pregnancy at 16 weeks, I asked how my cervix was at my 20 week scan and they said they wouldn't be able to tell. Did you have an internal scan to measure the length as well? I'm having my first cervical length scan tomorrow (I'm 15 weeks). I'm not sure when I'm having a stitch yet. But 5cm and closed is brilliant news!


----------



## LindyB

Whoops! Looks like my Lilypie ticker thing hasn't worked. What a genius I am!


----------



## FoxMommy

I had an ic with my first baby. We are thinking about getting pregnant again soon and I am wondering if it is possible to not have it with a second baby. I'm also nervous about getting the stitch if I need to. Does it hurt? How far along would i be before they place it? Does it require an overnight hospital stay? 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## pinkladyangel

LindyB said:


> pinkladyangel said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!
> Had my 20 week scan today. Alls good with baby and everything as it should be. We're expecting a little boy:happydance:
> The OMG is because I asked the question I was dreading the answer to and that was "How's my cervix?" When I had the stitch put in at 13 weeks the consultant said my cervix was 3cm and had started to open already. Today my cervix was 5cm and closed. I nearly fell off the bed. I was so overwhelmed and had a few tears. The only down side is my white blood cell count was a little high in my urine indicating maybe an infection. They did a swab as well so fingers crossed it's nothing or its caught early enough to not do any damage.
> Hope all is well with the rest of you lovely ladies.
> XXX
> 
> That's great news! Can I just ask - how did they measure your cervix length today? When I had a stitch last pregnancy at 16 weeks, I asked how my cervix was at my 20 week scan and they said they wouldn't be able to tell. Did you have an internal scan to measure the length as well? I'm having my first cervical length scan tomorrow (I'm 15 weeks). I'm not sure when I'm having a stitch yet. But 5cm and closed is brilliant news!Click to expand...

Hi Lindy B
Wasn't internal scan hun. But she measured it. Could see stitch was holding cervix firmly closed. Last year when I had already dilated there was just a big gap and they couldn't even see stitch. So all good this time. woop woop.


----------



## pinkladyangel

lizziedripping said:


> Welcome choviegirl (hun, you seem to be in almost exactly the same situaiton as dmj, what I've just written to her also applies sweet :hugs:), sunflower and scrooples. Hope we can help you on your pregnancy journey. Let me know if you need anything :hugs:
> 
> Pinklady, did I miss you somewhere along the line? there have been so many new members over the last few days I've lost track. Give me a nudge if I have :) xxx
> 
> Scrooples - I can totally understand your predicament, but the only way to be sure is to postpone your hols and maybe re book when you get the all clear? If you do have IC, then it really wouldnt be wise for you to travel at around 23wks (which is the only thing I can say for certain hun), but you'd probably be ok from 32wks on. All you can really do is wait for things to unfold and then make a decision, unless of course you're ok to take the chance on it and maybe lose the deposit xxx

Hi Lizzie
Think you and Christiana have given me lots advice when I first came on here. Had my stitch 7 weeks ago now and with work and everything only get on here to catch up with whats happening. Also not much to report with me which is a good thing. Stitch and our little man seem to be behaving themselves.
XXX


----------



## shelleyanddan

I has laser ablation to abnormal cervical cells in 2010 (cin 3).. does anyone know what are my chances of incompetent cervix or early labour???


Should i ask them to check my cervix at next scan?? would that have to be internal?


----------



## DMJ

pinkladyangel said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!
> Had my 20 week scan today. Alls good with baby and everything as it should be. We're expecting a little boy:happydance:
> The OMG is because I asked the question I was dreading the answer to and that was "How's my cervix?" When I had the stitch put in at 13 weeks the consultant said my cervix was 3cm and had started to open already. Today my cervix was 5cm and closed. I nearly fell off the bed. I was so overwhelmed and had a few tears. The only down side is my white blood cell count was a little high in my urine indicating maybe an infection. They did a swab as well so fingers crossed it's nothing or its caught early enough to not do any damage.
> Hope all is well with the rest of you lovely ladies.
> XXX


Hi pinkladyangel, can I just ask a question? 
Are you on any bed rest or have any restrictions? 
Well done on the good cervix length  
Xx


----------



## millieboo1111

First of all i just want to say how sorry I am to hear your sad sad news Yellowyamyam :cry:. if there is anything i can do please ask. you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :hug:

I hope everyone is well! Has anyone heard from Sunkiss or know she is? i remember she said she may be on hospital bedrest from 24 wks so maybe has no internet connection? I havnt seen her post for a while.

I havnt posted in a while as things have been ticking over ok. We are 23+2 now and had our progesterone shots yesterday. Did anyone else feel out of control emotionally after them? It might also be bed rest and the fact the weather has been so nice its got me a little depressed. The littlest thing has nearly sent me over the edge. such as yesterday (before shots) i went to get my prune juice out of patients fridge and someone had opened it, i nearly cried!!! so trivial i know and then later I just thought if thats my only worry today then im doing well :)

Im so clingy also which is a trait i dont like in me but know i have. I like to see myself as fiercly independent. but ive been lonely even though ive had lots of visitors and my husband is at the hospital 12 hours a day. ive made friends with two lovely women both in similar positions which helps give me hope.

Ive found myself feeling resentment towards my husband because he just wants me chained to the bed and when i try to explain i need a little bit of fresh air now and again or to walk to get a cup of tea he gets upset like im being selfish. We are newly married (march 24th 2012) and havnt had a honeymoon due to all complications. it is a difficult time for us both and when he announces hes going for meals with friends or to a convention we were both planning on going to a year ago i get quite upset. I dont want him not to go because that would be selfish but i just want him to be a little more understanding and sensitive towards me and my needs to keep a balance of health. I am also high risk DVT as my grandmother died from a blood clot and my father nearly died so i do need to keep a certain amount of mobility. Im so sorry for moaning on just thought someone might be able to help or at least understand.

apart from that i had a scan yesterday and since 10 days ago my funnelling is almost the same and my cervix is stable at 26.3mm (last time was 26.7mm) baby is really active a kicks ALOT which is really reassuring.

thank you in advance xx love to you all xx


----------



## lizziedripping

pinkladyangel said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> Welcome choviegirl (hun, you seem to be in almost exactly the same situaiton as dmj, what I've just written to her also applies sweet :hugs:), sunflower and scrooples. Hope we can help you on your pregnancy journey. Let me know if you need anything :hugs:
> 
> Pinklady, did I miss you somewhere along the line? there have been so many new members over the last few days I've lost track. Give me a nudge if I have :) xxx
> 
> Scrooples - I can totally understand your predicament, but the only way to be sure is to postpone your hols and maybe re book when you get the all clear? If you do have IC, then it really wouldnt be wise for you to travel at around 23wks (which is the only thing I can say for certain hun), but you'd probably be ok from 32wks on. All you can really do is wait for things to unfold and then make a decision, unless of course you're ok to take the chance on it and maybe lose the deposit xxx
> 
> Hi Lizzie
> Think you and Christiana have given me lots advice when I first came on here. Had my stitch 7 weeks ago now and with work and everything only get on here to catch up with whats happening. Also not much to report with me which is a good thing. Stitch and our little man seem to be behaving themselves.
> XXXClick to expand...

Thanks PL - had a bit of a memory lapse this week :haha:

Brilliant news about your long cervix, that must be such a huge relief xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

LindyB said:


> pinkladyangel said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!
> Had my 20 week scan today. Alls good with baby and everything as it should be. We're expecting a little boy:happydance:
> The OMG is because I asked the question I was dreading the answer to and that was "How's my cervix?" When I had the stitch put in at 13 weeks the consultant said my cervix was 3cm and had started to open already. Today my cervix was 5cm and closed. I nearly fell off the bed. I was so overwhelmed and had a few tears. The only down side is my white blood cell count was a little high in my urine indicating maybe an infection. They did a swab as well so fingers crossed it's nothing or its caught early enough to not do any damage.
> Hope all is well with the rest of you lovely ladies.
> XXX
> 
> That's great news! Can I just ask - how did they measure your cervix length today? When I had a stitch last pregnancy at 16 weeks, I asked how my cervix was at my 20 week scan and they said they wouldn't be able to tell. Did you have an internal scan to measure the length as well? I'm having my first cervical length scan tomorrow (I'm 15 weeks). I'm not sure when I'm having a stitch yet. But 5cm and closed is brilliant news!Click to expand...

Hey Lindy, ideally they should do a tvu to check cl. After stitch some doctors do regular checks, others don't see the need. I think it is important if nothing more than to give reassurance x


----------



## lizziedripping

FoxMommy said:


> I had an ic with my first baby. We are thinking about getting pregnant again soon and I am wondering if it is possible to not have it with a second baby. I'm also nervous about getting the stitch if I need to. Does it hurt? How far along would i be before they place it? Does it require an overnight hospital stay?
> Thanks everyone.


Hi Hun and welcome. It is likely that if you had confirmed IC last time, that it will recur this time. E stitch doesn't hurt going in because they give you a spinal block to place it. You should ideally get it at around 12/14wks into the pregnancy, before any cervical changes have occurred. 

Some docs keep you in overnight and keep you catheterised, others discharge immediately. I'd recommend staying in until the initial discomfort has passed, and all looks well. Good luck x


----------



## lizziedripping

shelleyanddan said:


> I has laser ablation to abnormal cervical cells in 2010 (cin 3).. does anyone know what are my chances of incompetent cervix or early labour???
> 
> 
> Should i ask them to check my cervix at next scan?? would that have to be internal?

Hey hun. It is difficult to call, but laser ablation can shorten the cervix but not necessarily weaken it. A short cervix can and does hold quite well some of the time, but occasionally short and weak go hand in hand so I'd recommend a scan to check its length early on. That way you can see if it is shortening too quickly whilst there's still time to pop in a stitch. 

Good luck and keep us posted xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

millieboo1111 said:


> First of all i just want to say how sorry I am to hear your sad sad news Yellowyamyam :cry:. if there is anything i can do please ask. you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :hug:
> 
> I hope everyone is well! Has anyone heard from Sunkiss or know she is? i remember she said she may be on hospital bedrest from 24 wks so maybe has no internet connection? I havnt seen her post for a while.
> 
> I havnt posted in a while as things have been ticking over ok. We are 23+2 now and had our progesterone shots yesterday. Did anyone else feel out of control emotionally after them? It might also be bed rest and the fact the weather has been so nice its got me a little depressed. The littlest thing has nearly sent me over the edge. such as yesterday (before shots) i went to get my prune juice out of patients fridge and someone had opened it, i nearly cried!!! so trivial i know and then later I just thought if thats my only worry today then im doing well :)
> 
> Im so clingy also which is a trait i dont like in me but know i have. I like to see myself as fiercly independent. but ive been lonely even though ive had lots of visitors and my husband is at the hospital 12 hours a day. ive made friends with two lovely women both in similar positions which helps give me hope.
> 
> Ive found myself feeling resentment towards my husband because he just wants me chained to the bed and when i try to explain i need a little bit of fresh air now and again or to walk to get a cup of tea he gets upset like im being selfish. We are newly married (march 24th 2012) and havnt had a honeymoon due to all complications. it is a difficult time for us both and when he announces hes going for meals with friends or to a convention we were both planning on going to a year ago i get quite upset. I dont want him not to go because that would be selfish but i just want him to be a little more understanding and sensitive towards me and my needs to keep a balance of health. I am also high risk DVT as my grandmother died from a blood clot and my father nearly died so i do need to keep a certain amount of mobility. Im so sorry for moaning on just thought someone might be able to help or at least understand.
> 
> apart from that i had a scan yesterday and since 10 days ago my funnelling is almost the same and my cervix is stable at 26.3mm (last time was 26.7mm) baby is really active a kicks ALOT which is really reassuring.
> 
> thank you in advance xx love to you all xx

Hey sweetie :hugs::hugs: I hope you know that we're all with you Ellie. I have been whe you are and totally understand how it feels :hugs: Vent here as much as you need, this is a tough time on you all and it's important you find an outlet :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Lizzie- hey hun, are you feeling better? Thanks for your wishes and of course for all your support throughout this roller coster.

Bf- how are you hun? How are the twins? Hope you havent had any more surprises... You re next in line i think??

Helen- thanks sweety i too love the name even though many relatives have commented really negatively about it!!

Ellie- i felt exactly the same hun, he was doing my head in with all the restrictions and no nos! Just bare with him, he s just as nervous and wants this baby to be ok n in your arms as you are. Plus he doesnt know whats going on in your body, he doesnt have any control whatsoever so it is more stressful for him!

Hello to everyone else and welcome to all new ladies. I m
Really sorry i cant write or reply to you all but its been 6 days since my
emergency c section and it is hectic already!!I m sure you ll find lots of support on this thread along the way, everyone here is brilliant and they sure were my pillow to rest and vent n relax in lots n lots of weeks on bed rest.

Quick update from me: natalia and i are both back home after a lot of quarelling in the hospital. She stayed in the nicu for 4 days and i caught then many times giving her formula when i was pumping milk for her every three hours. The hospital gets money for the formula so it was convenient. Also they wouldnt let me bf her as often ad she wanted because they had a rule of only every 3 hours. So she continued losing weight and theu wanted to still keep her in even though there was no medical reason behind it. So me n dh barked n barked and eventually we got her out of the nicu. And guess what... She started to put on weight from day one! So now we re both home! She s up bfing almost constantly! Nic is really sweet with his sis and even though he had to sit on me while bfing he s been perfect! I ll post some pictures as soon as i get the time to go on the pc!

Question: to anyone who s had a c section... Did you have a lot of pain in you ribs/lungs/shoulder area??? The pain was excruciating last night, i could barely take a small breath in.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Chris, thanks for the update and brilliant to hear that you're home :hugs:

As for your shoulder pain, I didn't have it, but it's a classic site for 'referred pain' after any abdominal surgery or issues with pelvic organs. It is probably normal post-surgery pain, but I'd recommend getting it checked due to the slight increased risk of clots after surgery (not that I think it's that at all so please don't panic). Would rather you mention it to your team than ignore it completely just to be on the safe side. are you at all breathless? X


----------



## pinkladyangel

DMJ said:


> pinkladyangel said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!
> Had my 20 week scan today. Alls good with baby and everything as it should be. We're expecting a little boy:happydance:
> The OMG is because I asked the question I was dreading the answer to and that was "How's my cervix?" When I had the stitch put in at 13 weeks the consultant said my cervix was 3cm and had started to open already. Today my cervix was 5cm and closed. I nearly fell off the bed. I was so overwhelmed and had a few tears. The only down side is my white blood cell count was a little high in my urine indicating maybe an infection. They did a swab as well so fingers crossed it's nothing or its caught early enough to not do any damage.
> Hope all is well with the rest of you lovely ladies.
> XXX
> 
> 
> Hi pinkladyangel, can I just ask a question?
> Are you on any bed rest or have any restrictions?
> Well done on the good cervix length
> XxClick to expand...

Hi hun
No not on bed rest. Am back at work and was told listen to my body and rest when i can. Am avoiding crouching and stooping (am pre-school assisstant) but thats about all.
XXX


----------



## LindyB

Lizzie can I ask you a question or two? Had my internal scan today which was very simple and not uncomfortable. Even had a male sonographer training in the room observing which didn't bother me. The consultant seemed happy with the results. No funnelling, completely closed and straight. However length 2.9cm which after reading this forum I thought was too short. I'll be having it measured every 2 weeks but not necessarily having a stitch this time. Do you think I don't really have IC. I carried to 34 weeks with my first (no stitch) and 37 with my second (elective stitch at 16 weeks with no cervical scans etc). The consultant also advised against lifting. I asked about lifting my son, he is not walking yet due to special needs and weighs just over 9kg. He said this is too heavy even for this stage of pregnancy. He also said that a stitch will only prevent labour up to 24 weeks. I was convinced it was the stitch that took me to 37 weeks last time. I carried on as normal with both previous pregnancies - no bed rest etc. I'm worried that I'm heading for problems between 24 - 30 ish weeks. I always thought a stitch would take away this worry but now I'm not so sure. What do you think? Sorry about the tonnes of questions!


----------



## LindyB

Sorry I forgot to say I am 15 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## DMJ

Sorry ladies but just really need to say this ... 

I cant poo :-( and am scared to push down because of the stitch. 
What did you ladies do to deal with this? 
Sorry tmi 

Xx


----------



## millieboo1111

DMJ said:


> Sorry ladies but just really need to say this ...
> 
> I cant poo :-( and am scared to push down because of the stitch.
> What did you ladies do to deal with this?
> Sorry tmi
> 
> Xx

aw DMJ honey feeling crappy!? personally i was bad before pregnancy but with hospital food and bedrest it is worrying when you cant go!

some people need lactulose or fibregel. i personally prefer to eat food stuff and drink loads of water because i know is good for me and baby too so i over indulged in as much fibreress foods as i can get in me...orange juice, prune juice, dried prunes, loads and loads of fruit not bananas. lay off the white wheat foods bread ect, blueberries, strawberries, low fat popcorn, all bran, apples, beans. i really over do it until my body has too go. if this doesnt work can you use those suppositories?

Good luck its a horrible predicament. since i stopped eating chocolate and stretch my legs a little more i feel so much better. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

LindyB said:


> Lizzie can I ask you a question or two? Had my internal scan today which was very simple and not uncomfortable. Even had a male sonographer training in the room observing which didn't bother me. The consultant seemed happy with the results. No funnelling, completely closed and straight. However length 2.9cm which after reading this forum I thought was too short. I'll be having it measured every 2 weeks but not necessarily having a stitch this time. Do you think I don't really have IC. I carried to 34 weeks with my first (no stitch) and 37 with my second (elective stitch at 16 weeks with no cervical scans etc). The consultant also advised against lifting. I asked about lifting my son, he is not walking yet due to special needs and weighs just over 9kg. He said this is too heavy even for this stage of pregnancy. He also said that a stitch will only prevent labour up to 24 weeks. I was convinced it was the stitch that took me to 37 weeks last time. I carried on as normal with both previous pregnancies - no bed rest etc. I'm worried that I'm heading for problems between 24 - 30 ish weeks. I always thought a stitch would take away this worry but now I'm not so sure. What do you think? Sorry about the tonnes of questions!

Hi Lindy :flower:

Remind me Hun, why did you have a stitch n the second pregnancy? Were there any other issues in your first pregnancy which led to the delivery at 34wks as far as you know? X


----------



## snflwrgrl9

millieboo1111 said:


> First of all i just want to say how sorry I am to hear your sad sad news Yellowyamyam :cry:. if there is anything i can do please ask. you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :hug:
> 
> I hope everyone is well! Has anyone heard from Sunkiss or know she is? i remember she said she may be on hospital bedrest from 24 wks so maybe has no internet connection? I havnt seen her post for a while.
> 
> I havnt posted in a while as things have been ticking over ok. We are 23+2 now and had our progesterone shots yesterday. Did anyone else feel out of control emotionally after them? It might also be bed rest and the fact the weather has been so nice its got me a little depressed. The littlest thing has nearly sent me over the edge. such as yesterday (before shots) i went to get my prune juice out of patients fridge and someone had opened it, i nearly cried!!! so trivial i know and then later I just thought if thats my only worry today then im doing well :)
> 
> Im so clingy also which is a trait i dont like in me but know i have. I like to see myself as fiercly independent. but ive been lonely even though ive had lots of visitors and my husband is at the hospital 12 hours a day. ive made friends with two lovely women both in similar positions which helps give me hope.
> 
> Ive found myself feeling resentment towards my husband because he just wants me chained to the bed and when i try to explain i need a little bit of fresh air now and again or to walk to get a cup of tea he gets upset like im being selfish. We are newly married (march 24th 2012) and havnt had a honeymoon due to all complications. it is a difficult time for us both and when he announces hes going for meals with friends or to a convention we were both planning on going to a year ago i get quite upset. I dont want him not to go because that would be selfish but i just want him to be a little more understanding and sensitive towards me and my needs to keep a balance of health. I am also high risk DVT as my grandmother died from a blood clot and my father nearly died so i do need to keep a certain amount of mobility. Im so sorry for moaning on just thought someone might be able to help or at least understand.
> 
> apart from that i had a scan yesterday and since 10 days ago my funnelling is almost the same and my cervix is stable at 26.3mm (last time was 26.7mm) baby is really active a kicks ALOT which is really reassuring.
> 
> thank you in advance xx love to you all xx

Hi Millie, I know how you feel about being emotional. This is the hardest thing I've had to go through. It doesn't help that my husband is 5 hours away for a new job. I think of him and just cry. I had my progesterone shot today so I will see if I am more emotional today than usual. I think its just the situation. I hope you start feeling better emotionally.


----------



## snflwrgrl9

Hi everyone,
I asked my doctor today what the soonest was that I could go home. I haven't had many contractions, so, she said she would check to see if I have dialated any more. Well, I am not going home soon. I am now 3 to 4 cm dialated and 75% effaced. Can anyone let me know how long I can stay 3/4? I really want to carry this baby a few more weeks. Do you think it is possible? Still on bedrest in hospital.

We were both shocked I had progressed at all. Bummer. I just want a healthy little boy.


----------



## Emerald87

Hi ladies. May I please get some advice - I am pretty sure I'm going to be a regular here after next Thursday.

At 16+3 I started experiencing BH contractions; yep, very early for a first timer. I attended the emergency department and they dismissed me. Essentially for the last two weeks I've been pushing and pushing every doc I see to check things out.
I finally called my gynaecologist (who detected my ovarian failure before I was even symptomatic) but he sadly doesn't practice as an OBs anymore. However he did provide some advice over the phone - he wanted my cervix checked out to make sure the contractions weren't doing anything.
I pushed my GP for a scan, which I got. Unfortunately I got it done at a place where the sonnographer was pretty ordinary. It was transabdominal (because they're idiots) and the images were so bad that it was overexposed where she took a picture of my cervix so the radiologist wrote the cervix "looks closed" -yep, not "is closed" but _looks _closed. Ack. However that wasn't the main issue. I'm a med student so I analyse things. I noticed that my cervix has shortened from 40mm at my 12 week scan to 30mm at this scan (17+5). I mentioned it again to my gynae who demanded I see the hospital specialist - they don't really want anything to do with me because I'm before 20 weeks but with a phone call from my GP, they've booked me in in a weeks time.
Apart from the BHs I've noticed a dramatic increase in CM however I thought that was pretty normal for second tri?
Any advice ladies; does this ring any bells for you? Do you think I'm going to be a frequent visitor of this thread as of next Thursday? Will 1 week make a difference?
Thanks


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> Lizzie- hey hun, are you feeling better? Thanks for your wishes and of course for all your support throughout this roller coster.
> 
> Bf- how are you hun? How are the twins? Hope you havent had any more surprises... You re next in line i think??
> 
> Helen- thanks sweety i too love the name even though many relatives have commented really negatively about it!!
> 
> Ellie- i felt exactly the same hun, he was doing my head in with all the restrictions and no nos! Just bare with him, he s just as nervous and wants this baby to be ok n in your arms as you are. Plus he doesnt know whats going on in your body, he doesnt have any control whatsoever so it is more stressful for him!
> 
> Hello to everyone else and welcome to all new ladies. I m
> Really sorry i cant write or reply to you all but its been 6 days since my
> emergency c section and it is hectic already!!I m sure you ll find lots of support on this thread along the way, everyone here is brilliant and they sure were my pillow to rest and vent n relax in lots n lots of weeks on bed rest.
> 
> Quick update from me: natalia and i are both back home after a lot of quarelling in the hospital. She stayed in the nicu for 4 days and i caught then many times giving her formula when i was pumping milk for her every three hours. The hospital gets money for the formula so it was convenient. Also they wouldnt let me bf her as often ad she wanted because they had a rule of only every 3 hours. So she continued losing weight and theu wanted to still keep her in even though there was no medical reason behind it. So me n dh barked n barked and eventually we got her out of the nicu. And guess what... She started to put on weight from day one! So now we re both home! She s up bfing almost constantly! Nic is really sweet with his sis and even though he had to sit on me while bfing he s been perfect! I ll post some pictures as soon as i get the time to go on the pc!
> 
> Question: to anyone who s had a c section... Did you have a lot of pain in you ribs/lungs/shoulder area??? The pain was excruciating last night, i could barely take a small breath in.

Chris: Glad to hear from you. Glad to hear that you are home. It's sad they fed formula without your consent and you had to fight with the nicu. It sounds like a few hospitals in my home country. Well, there it's a constant fight though with hospital people everyday for various things. I didn't have that pain after csection , like Lizzie said, you probably can get checked by a doc.

No I didn't get admitted again to the hospital and I had an appointment with doc where she said she'll like me to hold out for another 3 weeks. But honestly, I feel I've reached the end. I never never believed I'll make it upto here and you all know how tormented I was. I kept bugging you guys all the way.

Im extremely worried about the finishing line. And things have gone wrong with me for so long, that it hard to have a belief that everything will be fine this time. Especially, with things going wrong when you start believing that everything is falling into place.*

So I just want to keep my fingers and toes crossed and pray to almighty universe to get me past this. Give my babies to me healthy and ALIVE. It will not take away the sadness of the tragedies that happened, but will surely give a reason for me and my family to carry on with life. Please god, just help us get there this time.

Lizzie : do you remember having weird pains at 32 weeks? I have some significant pain in the area left side of my belly button. It specially pains when I move my body slightly or even when I place my hand on that spot. I can feel the babies' moving, so I haven't called the doc.


----------



## LindyB

I had letz treatment for abnormal cells 10 ago twice. I had no complications in my first pregnancy until my waters broke at 34 weeks. Although I was due a smear test and no one could find my cervix to take it. Eventually I saw a gyneocologist at about 31 weeks. He said "No wonder no one could find your cervix - there is hardly anything there!'. With my second pregnancy I told the consultant this and I had a stitch at 16 weeks but no cervical measuring was done. This time my waters broke at 37 weeks. Do you think maybe I have a shorter cervix but necessarily an incompetent one? I'm so confused now!
Thank you


----------



## book.fish2011

DMJ said:


> Sorry ladies but just really need to say this ...
> 
> I cant poo :-( and am scared to push down because of the stitch.
> What did you ladies do to deal with this?
> Sorry tmi
> 
> Xx

I had the same issue because I was anaemic and am on iron supplements. I used a plant product called agiolax which is a stool softener.


----------



## Keliann

Hi ladies, 
I am new to this forum, I am 26 weeks today with our baby number 4 (previously I have had 2 preemies) and this pregnancy has been riddled with complications:-(, I have a large subchoronic bleed which bled on and of heavily from 13 weeks to 18 weeks, then at 19 weeks they did my anomaly scan and noted that my cervix was 3 cms and the membranes had lifted above them, at this point the specialist said that there was only a 30% chance I would carry our little man till 24 weeks, We did bed rest at home and progestorone suppositories and made it to 24 weeks and 2 days luckily, then I started contracting, they stoped them using nifedipine. I was given steroids and transferred to another hospital, where there is a NICU and another specialist examined me and decided I was a good candidate for a stitch. He put the stitch in at 24+4 and said I was a cm dialated and about 1.5 cms left of cervical length. He did a cerclage and has put me on strict hospital bed rest since, I am getting frequent tightenings and so am on nifedipine every 6 hours, as well as pain releif and antibiotics for infection and he is continuing with the progesterone as well. He is hopeful I can get to 30 plus weeks but I keep having lots of bloody mucus discharge when I get up to the bathroom, I will have a day or too of nothing and then it will start again, is this normal, or is my cervix changing despite the stitch? I am frightened all the time, the dr has not scanned me since the surgery although he has said he will do a scan next week and see what's going on, he wants to keep me here till at least 28 weeks anyway and will then maybe let me go home or back to a hospital closer to home, has anyone had success with a cerclage placed so late in the pregnancy? What are our chances?


----------



## chistiana

Lizzie- Thanks for the advice hun...i had a chest x ray yesterday and they said it is trapped air from the section...i must have breathed in when they opened me up and then all this wind got trapped and is pushing against my lungs. nothing i can do about it other than wait it out...aarrrrgggg natural births are sooo much easier....

bf- i totally know how you feel babe...i was so scared of the end too...i was happy and excited but at the same time i kept playing all these scenarios in my head...when i went in on friday i wasnt expecting to be admitted and when they took me in as an emergency everything kind of flashed back...the good the bad...everything...but all these feelings are naturals and you need to believe that everything WILL work out...i know it is easy for me to say it now but just look at how far along you ve come..your babies will be here safe and sound whenever they decide to come...plus even though they are twins and might weight less than a singleton it could make no difference at all...natalia was just one but she is still very tiny...nevertheless she s taken on bfing perfectly and everything is as developed as it should. Stay positive my friend, you re about to have your miracles on a few weeks time!

Kelliann- hello. i cant really give you any success stories (lizzie had her stitch at 24 weeks i think but she delivered her beautiful n healthy daughter soon after) but all i can say is that you ve made it to 26w...28w is so close now and if your baby was to be born soon chances are with him/her.


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys,

well, I haven't been here for ages, please forgive me for that. Life has suddenly become so full and exciting- alas, time is not something I have in abundance at the moment.:haha:

I thought I had to post an update like all the other members with success stories have done. My full birth story is on my journal at my siggy ('Besotted').

I'm happy and grateful to announce, we're doing great here. My precious baby was born 3,050 and is now approaching 6 kilos, and is more than 60cm tall! :cloud9: She is a happy, healthy, strong baby, and every day I look at her I tell myself how it was all so worth it- the agony, the stress, the constant trips to triage, everything. I also now understand why mums want to have yet more babies- I can't wait for the next one! I'd do this over and over again (well, hopefully I will).

Weight-wise I'm not impressed with myself, still got about 10 kilos to lose, but the bloating has subsided and so I feel more confident day-by-day.

Here's my little miracle:

https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff467/LaRayen/100_2534.jpg

Hope everyone else is well. Welcome to our new members, too. I'll soon be back to resume helping the best way I can, as promised.

:hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

LR: she's an absolute beauty. Pls give her some kisses on my behalf


----------



## nhood

Yellow, I peep my head in every now and then and wanted to say I am so sorry for your lost. I've been through it and there is nothing like IC and losing the battle. Please stay strong my friend. You have beautiful angels protecting you.


----------



## LindyB

Hi keliann. Hope you are feeling ok today on bedrest. I had a stitch with my second child and didn't have any bleeding/discharge but after following this site for a while it seems everyone is different. There are plenty of others on here who have probably experienced something similar and it's turned out ok.
goodluck:flower::flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

snflwrgrl9 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I asked my doctor today what the soonest was that I could go home. I haven't had many contractions, so, she said she would check to see if I have dialated any more. Well, I am not going home soon. I am now 3 to 4 cm dialated and 75% effaced. Can anyone let me know how long I can stay 3/4? I really want to carry this baby a few more weeks. Do you think it is possible? Still on bedrest in hospital.
> 
> We were both shocked I had progressed at all. Bummer. I just want a healthy little boy.

Hey sunflower, it is more than possible to go several more weeks at 3/4cms dilated, especially since you are not contracting. You are obviously at more risk of ptl than normal, but I have seen some ladies get to term with dilated cervixes despite being told otherwise by their doctors.

Keep resting, drinking water and try to hold your nerve sweetie, there is still hope :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Emerald87 said:


> Hi ladies. May I please get some advice - I am pretty sure I'm going to be a regular here after next Thursday.
> 
> At 16+3 I started experiencing BH contractions; yep, very early for a first timer. I attended the emergency department and they dismissed me. Essentially for the last two weeks I've been pushing and pushing every doc I see to check things out.
> I finally called my gynaecologist (who detected my ovarian failure before I was even symptomatic) but he sadly doesn't practice as an OBs anymore. However he did provide some advice over the phone - he wanted my cervix checked out to make sure the contractions weren't doing anything.
> I pushed my GP for a scan, which I got. Unfortunately I got it done at a place where the sonnographer was pretty ordinary. It was transabdominal (because they're idiots) and the images were so bad that it was overexposed where she took a picture of my cervix so the radiologist wrote the cervix "looks closed" -yep, not "is closed" but _looks _closed. Ack. However that wasn't the main issue. I'm a med student so I analyse things. I noticed that my cervix has shortened from 40mm at my 12 week scan to 30mm at this scan (17+5). I mentioned it again to my gynae who demanded I see the hospital specialist - they don't really want anything to do with me because I'm before 20 weeks but with a phone call from my GP, they've booked me in in a weeks time.
> Apart from the BHs I've noticed a dramatic increase in CM however I thought that was pretty normal for second tri?
> Any advice ladies; does this ring any bells for you? Do you think I'm going to be a frequent visitor of this thread as of next Thursday? Will 1 week make a difference?
> Thanks

Hi Emerald and welcome :flower:

You're right that a abdominal us is not very accurate as a means of checking cervical status. They can see if it is closed, but it's difficult to determine exact length and I certainly wouldn't be satisfied with it. 

Did they take the 12wk measurement abdominally too? If so, then it might be that it was over estimated, in which case you may not have shortened by that much in 4wks. If indeed it has shortened by 1cm then there is a possibility that it is showing signs of weakness under pressure - especially because you are having bh contractions.

At this point it's tough to call because there is very little clear information so far. I'd definitely be pushing for a tvu and a definitive cl, only then can you move forward and act if necessary. 

Bh aren't unheard of this early in pregnancy, even in first timers, BUT if your cervix is genuinely shortening as a result, then it might indicate a problem which if caught now is fixable. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

LindyB said:


> I had letz treatment for abnormal cells 10 ago twice. I had no complications in my first pregnancy until my waters broke at 34 weeks. Although I was due a smear test and no one could find my cervix to take it. Eventually I saw a gyneocologist at about 31 weeks. He said "No wonder no one could find your cervix - there is hardly anything there!'. With my second pregnancy I told the consultant this and I had a stitch at 16 weeks but no cervical measuring was done. This time my waters broke at 37 weeks. Do you think maybe I have a shorter cervix but necessarily an incompetent one? I'm so confused now!
> Thank you

Hey Lindy. The fact that you carried two babies to near-term implies that you don't have genuine IC hun. That said, because of your previous surgeries, and because you had almost no cervix left at 31wks, it is likely to be less competent than one which is long and closed throughout.

Though it was short by the end, it still managed to support a 34wk baby, and in your second pregnancy got to term with the help of a stitch (which probably reinforced it enough to prevent it from shortening as quickly as before). 

There are many women with naturally short cervixes who are non the wiser, but get to term blissfully unaware that their cl is less than average. There is much more to a weak cervix than it being short, and tho you theoretically have less 'room for manoeuvre' as the pregnancy progresses, you obviously had enough to get you easily to 30wks and beyond in the past, so there is no reason why this shouldnt be the case again.

I do understand tho how anxious you must feel knowing that your cl is on the low side, and that you delivered earlier than normal without a stitch. Have the docs said why they don't intend to stitch this time around? Are they monitoring you closely with the intention to treat if anything changes significantly? 

I certainly can't see your cervix undergoing catastrophic changes in the next few months even tho it is on the shorter side of normal at 15wks. This might just be 'normal' for you, and you probably have a short but reasonably strong cervix. It does happen, and probably more often than anyone is aware.

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Bf :hugs: Wow, you are doing well honey :hugs: The pains you describe bring back so may memories of those last few weeks pregnant with twins! 

The pain under my skin, across my abdomen and particularly around my tummy button were excrucitating. It was alike a knife was going in, and I thought the skin would literally tear open. It's just your skin stretching beyond full term size, we weren't meant to stretch that much, and boy do our bodies protest! My stomach was painful to the touch and at times it was frightening, but totally harmless sweet. You are doing amazingly, defying all the predictions..........I knew you could do it :hugs: xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

LR - lovely to hear from you :hugs: Your Lo is an absolute poppet, you must be so proud. You seem like a fantastic Mum, a natural. Thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## sevilla24

Hi Ladies,

I am not new to BnB but I am new to this thread. Instead of telling my entire story, I hope it's okay to just ask a question. With my daughter, I had a "funneling cervix" detected around week 26. I was put on modified bed rest and made it to 37 weeks. They never called it an incompetent cervix - however it did shorten to about 1 cm around 30 weeks. 

Anyway, I am pregnant again, and starting to enter the stage where I know the baby is getting heavier and starting to put pressure on my cervix. My hospital is great and is planning on weekly ultrasounds starting at 17 weeks (to continue for about a month and a half). I feel lucky they will be keeping an eye on it... and if it starts to shorten they will probably put a stitch in. HOWEVER I have read too many stories where women have gone in for ultrasounds, everything looks fine and two days later their water breaks and they deliver :(

*So, my questions are:*
*If you have an incompetent/funneling cervix with a pregnancy, do you think you will have it with all pregnancies?? I mean, if you have a weak cervix, I'd think it will always be weak???
*How quickly have you noticed your cervix shorten? Have you gone in and had it be completely normal, then two days later it shortened drastically??? I am SCARED it will happen too quick to catch.

Thanks for any advice/support you can give me. It's nice to hear from people in similar situations.


----------



## book.fish2011

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Bf :hugs: Wow, you are doing well honey :hugs: The pains you describe bring back so may memories of those last few weeks pregnant with twins!
> 
> The pain under my skin, across my abdomen and particularly around my tummy button were excrucitating. It was alike a knife was going in, and I thought the skin would literally tear open. It's just your skin stretching beyond full term size, we weren't meant to stretch that much, and boy do our bodies protest! My stomach was painful to the touch and at times it was frightening, but totally harmless sweet. You are doing amazingly, defying all the predictions..........I knew you could do it :hugs: xxx

Thanks for the assurance Lizzie. Just hoping day and night all this ends well.

How are you feeling now?


----------



## LindyB

I am so worried about my 2.9cm cervix. It's keeping me awake now. I was ok before as I just thought the consultant would put in a stitch like with my second pregnancy. Do people think I should just ask for a stitch anyway?? I don't see the benefit in waiting for it to shorten first.


----------



## LindyB

Sorry Lizzie I didn't see your reply before I posted again! Thank you very much for your advice - I really do appreciate it. This forum must be keeping you very busy and with four kids as well! So again thank you :flower: I am being measured twice over the next 4 weeks and seeing the consultant at the same time. Although he is away for my next appointment so I'll see his registrar. The consultant is looking for it to get below 2.5cm first before he'll do anything. Thats before 24 weeks and then after that I'm not too sure. He talked about taking it easy and not lifting etc. 

Welcome Sevilla! Congratulations on your pregnancy! I am around the same weeks as you (i'm 16 weeks today) and although this is my third child I'm kind of in the same boat as you as it's the first time my cervix has been measured and monitored so early. You will get lots of great advice on here. It sounds like your doctor is doing the same as mine - monitoring until they think a stitch is needed. You got so far last time without one - further than me, so they probably think you will again. Good luck!

LaRocka - Xanthe is beautiful. What a lovely picture and a lovely name too!


----------



## sevilla24

LindyB - Yes we are very close!! I am glad to find someone I can relate to!! I read your previous post, and I can see your frustration for "waiting to see if it shortens". I kind of agree, why wait? Just put in a stitch! Ugh, I guess we need to just trust that our doctors know what they are doing and be happy that we are being monitored.

It will be a huge financial burden if they put me on bed rest again, so aside from being nervous about the dangers to the baby, this is my other fear. Plus, how do you go on bed rest when you have another child at home under 2 running around??? Sometimes I wish they would just put in a stitch... but then again, maybe I won't need it??? I just hate having to go a whole 9 months thinking my water could break and I could go into labor at any minute.... UGH

Keep me posted on your measurements, I'd love for us to support each other!! Mine will be measure again on June 11th.


----------



## nhood

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on in a while and that's because Ive been very depressed lately.

I am almost 21 weeks with twins. For those of you who remember, I had a cerclage placed in me at almost 12 weeks.

I have been hospitalized twice for unknown reasons. One, I kept having dizzy spells, where I have extreme hot flashes and nearly faint after eating. Tests came back negative for GD, although, I am anemic and have been on iron. Secondly, I had some cramping a few weeks ago, where they admited me in the hospital for uterine iritability. I am now not able to work, but not on a strict bedrest either. 

I thought not working would be great as I could focus on growing my babies, well I have been having major cramping, constipation and vomiting all at the same time. Its so bad until I cannot lay down because of the cramping. After I vomit and pass as much bowels as I can, I am usually better. Nonetheless, I cannot sit in a restaurant or go too many places in fear of the passing out, vomiting, dealing with major cramps, etc.

To top it off, my cervix was 3cm, but because of the vomiting and constipation, its 2.9. I am so afraid this constipation and vomiting everyday is going to cause further shortening and for it to dialate. My pelvic, muscles are so sore and heavy right now.

Each day I pray that I can make it atleast another 8 weeks, but each day it seems as if I have a new symptom or its getting worse. My doctors don't seem concern either, which is part of my frustration. They just tell me its just being pregnant with twins.

The onlything that is keeping me afloat is knowing my husband and I are having two beautiful girls. When I see them on the ultrasound it makes this all worth it. 

Pray for me ladies that I will make it atleast another 8 weeks with them. As is, I am only a few weeks away from viability.


----------



## chistiana

LR- ooowwww xanthe is beautiful hun! Congrats, it sounds like you re doing a beautiful job!!!

Nhood- babe, if i ger it right you say you went from 3cm to 2.9cm.... A difference of 0.1 is nothing hun, seriously, it could be the slightest mismeasurement or that one of your babies was laying at a different angle on your cervix. I know you re afraid but your cervix is not misbehaving really. The vomiting and passing out sound exhausting... Did they find out what s causing them??


----------



## nhood

chistiana said:


> LR- ooowwww xanthe is beautiful hun! Congrats, it sounds like you re doing a beautiful job!!!
> 
> Nhood- babe, if i ger it right you say you went from 3cm to 2.9cm.... A difference of 0.1 is nothing hun, seriously, it could be the slightest mismeasurement or that one of your babies was laying at a different angle on your cervix. I know you re afraid but your cervix is not misbehaving really. The vomiting and passing out sound exhausting... Did they find out what s causing them??

Hi Christiana,

I know and maybe I am just being a big baby,but because of this experience, these twins will be our one and only kids. As much as I love children, this whole experience of infertility, then getting pregnant, then losing two because of IC, then getting pregnant again (which I am so thankful for) to walk on glass for 37 weeks is really just too much. Its also pains me to see pregnant women who jog around myneighborhood and are so active. Onthe otherhand, I have to sit in the wheelchair when going shopping, in fear of putting too much pressure on my cervix. I don't know, maybe I haven't quite healed from my other two losses and I keep reading how 20 -24 weeks is really a sketchy period for IC especially if you are having twins. 

They just tell me the passing out and vomiting is normal. Its weird, because I didn't have this in the first trimester. I swear, you and the ladies here are so wonderful. If it wasn't for you ladies, I would be at my wits end right now :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Nhood- its scary hun, i know and i too used to almost be resentful to all those pregnant ladies picking up their other kids (while i couldnt even get up) and all my pregnant friends showing me the new baby staff they bought. But at the end of the day no matter how difficult when you get there you forget! I gave birth to my second 9 days ago and throughout this pg and after 2 losses i swore this is my last kid.. Now that everything is over n i have my daughter safe and sound in my arms i would go through it again anytime!!
Just focus on your goal babe, you re very close to viability, we re here to support you and you can vent when you need to but just focus on the two babies you ll be holding in about 3 months time.


----------



## Currituckgirl

Hi ladies!!! I had my doctors appointment this past week, and my cervix was measuring 1 mm, but at this appointment it was measuring between 8 to 10 mm! I was so happy. A couple days before the appointment I was having mild cramps for about an hour. They started back up and for the past couple of days I have continued to have them along with occasional back cramps. I am on bed rest and I am not sure if that is why my back is cramping. Could this be normal? I hate going to the L&D for what ends up being silly reasons. My stomach has not been tightening and the cramps come and go.


----------



## Currituckgirl

Also, the ultrasound tech said that a cervix cannot grow back. It was probably just a bad ultrasound picture from the hospital. Is that true, I thought they could grow back. Any help is appreciated :)


----------



## 2016

Had my first cervical length check today - 2.8cm. I'm a bit concerned that its already shorter than at 26 weeks last time and I'm only 13 weeks! 
I was also told last week to start weaning off progesterone so dropped from 200mg to 100mg for the last week and an due to drop further to 50mg from tomorrow. I was given it for short LP not my cervix but should I really be stopping? 2.8cm is ok isn't it?


----------



## lizziedripping

nhood said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on in a while and that's because Ive been very depressed lately.
> 
> I am almost 21 weeks with twins. For those of you who remember, I had a cerclage placed in me at almost 12 weeks.
> 
> I have been hospitalized twice for unknown reasons. One, I kept having dizzy spells, where I have extreme hot flashes and nearly faint after eating. Tests came back negative for GD, although, I am anemic and have been on iron. Secondly, I had some cramping a few weeks ago, where they admited me in the hospital for uterine iritability. I am now not able to work, but not on a strict bedrest either.
> 
> I thought not working would be great as I could focus on growing my babies, well I have been having major cramping, constipation and vomiting all at the same time. Its so bad until I cannot lay down because of the cramping. After I vomit and pass as much bowels as I can, I am usually better. Nonetheless, I cannot sit in a restaurant or go too many places in fear of the passing out, vomiting, dealing with major cramps, etc.
> 
> To top it off, my cervix was 3cm, but because of the vomiting and constipation, its 2.9. I am so afraid this constipation and vomiting everyday is going to cause further shortening and for it to dialate. My pelvic, muscles are so sore and heavy right now.
> 
> Each day I pray that I can make it atleast another 8 weeks, but each day it seems as if I have a new symptom or its getting worse. My doctors don't seem concern either, which is part of my frustration. They just tell me its just being pregnant with twins.
> 
> The onlything that is keeping me afloat is knowing my husband and I are having two beautiful girls. When I see them on the ultrasound it makes this all worth it.
> 
> Pray for me ladies that I will make it atleast another 8 weeks with them. As is, I am only a few weeks away from viability.

Nhood, great to hear from you :hugs:

I feel so sorry for you having to deal with the anxiety and stress of not only carrying two babies, but also IC after having lost twins before. Very tough :hugs:

Don't worry about the constipation etc causing stitch problems honey. At 3 your cervix is actually holding very well, and as Chris says the odd mm here or there is nothing to worry about, almost negligible.

As for constant and increasingly worrying symptoms, twin pregnancy does throw up so many additional side effects compared to a singleton. It shocked me just how much, and of course I was never sure what was twin related and what mimicked my daugter's early arrival :( Needless to say, it was just a twin thing, and none of the additional stuff was sinister.

Your docs may be right in saying you're stressing and much of this is because it's twins, but it doesn't take away from the fact that you are suffering sweetie, and it's a wonder that you aren't in a worst state given what you've been through in recent months. 

Keep taking heart from what I achieved with the twinnies darlin, and I don't think anyone's cervix was as useless as mine in the beginning. I too longed to just have a normal pregnancy without being fearful of doing the slightest thing. Other pregnant women never bothered me as such, but their apparent lack of understanding for my predicament did. Those ladies who can carry on running, lifting and shopping really don't get what it means to be scared even to move from the lounge to the kitchen. You feel too scared not to rest, but cheated out of a normal, happy pregnancy.

We've all been through this my darlin', and any time you need is for support or just to vent, we are here :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Currituckgirl said:


> Hi ladies!!! I had my doctors appointment this past week, and my cervix was measuring 1 mm, but at this appointment it was measuring between 8 to 10 mm! I was so happy. A couple days before the appointment I was having mild cramps for about an hour. They started back up and for the past couple of days I have continued to have them along with occasional back cramps. I am on bed rest and I am not sure if that is why my back is cramping. Could this be normal? I hate going to the L&D for what ends up being silly reasons. My stomach has not been tightening and the cramps come and go.

Hi sweet :) Cramps in pregnancy, especially with a stitch can be a feature, and are usually nothing to worry about. If they carry on, or become more frequent than 2/3 times in an hour, then it's always wise to get them checked. As I always say, these symptoms are very typical for every pregnant woman, but for us with IC they take on a whole new meaning - most of the time tho they are harmless chick. 

Absolutely your cervix can grow darlin, don't know why your team say otherwise. The rest is obviously paying off so well done you :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

2016 said:


> Had my first cervical length check today - 2.8cm. I'm a bit concerned that its already shorter than at 26 weeks last time and I'm only 13 weeks!
> I was also told last week to start weaning off progesterone so dropped from 200mg to 100mg for the last week and an due to drop further to 50mg from tomorrow. I was given it for short LP not my cervix but should I really be stopping? 2.8cm is ok isn't it?

Hi 2016 - 2.8 is definitely the shorter side of normal, but it is still normal. I would definitely be asking for more scans at the very least tho, just to see what it does over the coming weeks as your uterus grows significantly(usually from around 16wks). If it were to remain steady at 2.8 then this might just be normal for you, and give you no problems. 

Is there a plan to scan you regularly? X


----------



## 2016

Thanks lizzie...I am booked to see the consultant in 4 weeks time but he wasn't there today so I don't know if he might want to scan every 2 weeks in case (I know I'd like him to!) Apparently he is going to call me tomorrow. That's the frustrating thing about all this - as you say 2.8 might be fine for me and it will stay that way...but it could all change quite suddenly and I never feel lucky with these things. :-/


----------



## Currituckgirl

Thank you so much Lizzie!! I am so glad that the bed rest has been helping. I was shocked to hear that it grew that much! Thank you for your words of encouragement!! :hugs:


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies 

Just another quick question from me .. 

Iv got my next cervix check up this Wednesday and I believe my speculam examination to screen for any infection .. So question is - is it ok to have the speculam exam done even with the stitch in place? I need it done but I'm scared it could do something to the stitch? Hope this all makes sense. 

Thankyou. Xx


----------



## chistiana

Dmj- dont worry hun, i had a speculum exam done every 4 weeks from week 17 to week 30 if i m not miscalculating... I did a few of them anyway after my stitch..the stitch is usually much higher than where they'd swab you.


----------



## lizziedripping

To echo Chris, speculum won't affect the stitch or your cervix dmj hun. It's embedded half way up your cervix and well out of harms way ;) x


----------



## Fancy_13

Hey ladies I am super sorry if this has been posted already. I am 19 weeks and at my anatomy scan last week it showed that my cervix is funneling. I have had a second trimester loss so i do have a cerclage in place. My ob and peri do not seem concerned at all. They said that i had funneled 2-3 cm but i have not funneled to my stitch yet and that i may funnel to my stitch. I guess i am wondering what kind of a chance do i have to have a full term baby? They have me on strict bed rest at home and i am doing very well at it. only up to use the bathroom and only sitting up to eat. I mean i know anything can happen but i should be okay right? My cerclage should hold the rest of the cervix shut right? thanks for reading and any replys.


----------



## nhood

lizziedripping said:


> nhood said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on in a while and that's because Ive been very depressed lately.
> 
> I am almost 21 weeks with twins. For those of you who remember, I had a cerclage placed in me at almost 12 weeks.
> 
> I have been hospitalized twice for unknown reasons. One, I kept having dizzy spells, where I have extreme hot flashes and nearly faint after eating. Tests came back negative for GD, although, I am anemic and have been on iron. Secondly, I had some cramping a few weeks ago, where they admited me in the hospital for uterine iritability. I am now not able to work, but not on a strict bedrest either.
> 
> I thought not working would be great as I could focus on growing my babies, well I have been having major cramping, constipation and vomiting all at the same time. Its so bad until I cannot lay down because of the cramping. After I vomit and pass as much bowels as I can, I am usually better. Nonetheless, I cannot sit in a restaurant or go too many places in fear of the passing out, vomiting, dealing with major cramps, etc.
> 
> To top it off, my cervix was 3cm, but because of the vomiting and constipation, its 2.9. I am so afraid this constipation and vomiting everyday is going to cause further shortening and for it to dialate. My pelvic, muscles are so sore and heavy right now.
> 
> Each day I pray that I can make it atleast another 8 weeks, but each day it seems as if I have a new symptom or its getting worse. My doctors don't seem concern either, which is part of my frustration. They just tell me its just being pregnant with twins.
> 
> The onlything that is keeping me afloat is knowing my husband and I are having two beautiful girls. When I see them on the ultrasound it makes this all worth it.
> 
> Pray for me ladies that I will make it atleast another 8 weeks with them. As is, I am only a few weeks away from viability.
> 
> Nhood, great to hear from you :hugs:
> 
> I feel so sorry for you having to deal with the anxiety and stress of not only carrying two babies, but also IC after having lost twins before. Very tough :hugs:
> 
> Don't worry about the constipation etc causing stitch problems honey. At 3 your cervix is actually holding very well, and as Chris says the odd mm here or there is nothing to worry about, almost negligible.
> 
> As for constant and increasingly worrying symptoms, twin pregnancy does throw up so many additional side effects compared to a singleton. It shocked me just how much, and of course I was never sure what was twin related and what mimicked my daugter's early arrival :( Needless to say, it was just a twin thing, and none of the additional stuff was sinister.
> 
> Your docs may be right in saying you're stressing and much of this is because it's twins, but it doesn't take away from the fact that you are suffering sweetie, and it's a wonder that you aren't in a worst state given what you've been through in recent months.
> 
> Keep taking heart from what I achieved with the twinnies darlin, and I don't think anyone's cervix was as useless as mine in the beginning. I too longed to just have a normal pregnancy without being fearful of doing the slightest thing. Other pregnant women never bothered me as such, but their apparent lack of understanding for my predicament did. Those ladies who can carry on running, lifting and shopping really don't get what it means to be scared even to move from the lounge to the kitchen. You feel too scared not to rest, but cheated out of a normal, happy pregnancy.
> 
> We've all been through this my darlin', and any time you need is for support or just to vent, we are here :hugs:Click to expand...

Liz,

Thanks so much. Twin pregnancy is so so scary and so is IC. Then again, this is the only thing I have experienced. It has gotten so bad, I have messages on my voicemail, facebook, email from weeks ago asking about the pregnancy, yet I am too wrapped up in my thoughts to answer. It's really has been a lonley place set by my own fears. My mom is so ready to start planning a shower and my head is thinking am I going to even make it to that point. Coming here and reading the success stories gives me hope. I am so grateful to have you ladies to talk to about this fear.


----------



## LaRockera

Hi *Fancy*,

the stitch was placed there to keep your cervix shut. This means that, even if your cervix does funnel up to it, the stitch will prevent any further dilation.

Which means your have great chances of carrying the baby full-term, hon, esp. with bed rest and all the extra caution you're taking. Just make sure to drink loads and loads of water and eat some yogurt, to keep infections out.

*Lizzie*, am I right?

:flower:


----------



## millieboo1111

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all well. Im having a very rough time at the moment as i was suppose to go home from hospital yesterday but luckily i requested a scan and my cervix is now 0.5cm and i have funnelled to the stitch. i cant help but blame myself for not being stronger and stricter about bedrest. i had some really rough days last week and my roomie gave birth to baby girl 26+1 weeks they appear to be doing well but it scared me she was so strict with bed rest ive never seen anything like it. 

On a positive note i am 24 weeks today but really scared that i cant recover from this this time. at 20 weeks i was 10mm with funnelling then 22 weeks 26mm very little funnelling. Now this!! also i think i had some painful contractions over the weekend... has anyone been i a similar position? how long do you think i can carry for? can i get past 26 weeks with my baby??

xx ellie xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Fancy_13 said:


> Hey ladies I am super sorry if this has been posted already. I am 19 weeks and at my anatomy scan last week it showed that my cervix is funneling. I have had a second trimester loss so i do have a cerclage in place. My ob and peri do not seem concerned at all. They said that i had funneled 2-3 cm but i have not funneled to my stitch yet and that i may funnel to my stitch. I guess i am wondering what kind of a chance do i have to have a full term baby? They have me on strict bed rest at home and i am doing very well at it. only up to use the bathroom and only sitting up to eat. I mean i know anything can happen but i should be okay right? My cerclage should hold the rest of the cervix shut right? thanks for reading and any replys.

Hey Fancy, welcome to the thread :flower:

Funneling with a stich in place isn't a huge worry, and is to be expected when you have genuine IC. It just goes to prove that you did need the stitch after all. I had funneled to my stitch by 25wks with the twins, my scan prior to this at 21wks had shown no funneling so it must have happened somewhere around 22/23wks. Despite it I got to 38wks carrying 17Ibs of baby! It can be done. Just keep resting, get regular scans and you'll be fine :hugs:

LR - absolutely right Hun :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

millieboo1111 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well. Im having a very rough time at the moment as i was suppose to go home from hospital yesterday but luckily i requested a scan and my cervix is now 0.5cm and i have funnelled to the stitch. i cant help but blame myself for not being stronger and stricter about bedrest. i had some really rough days last week and my roomie gave birth to baby girl 26+1 weeks they appear to be doing well but it scared me she was so strict with bed rest ive never seen anything like it.
> 
> On a positive note i am 24 weeks today but really scared that i cant recover from this this time. at 20 weeks i was 10mm with funnelling then 22 weeks 26mm very little funnelling. Now this!! also i think i had some painful contractions over the weekend... has anyone been i a similar position? how long do you think i can carry for? can i get past 26 weeks with my baby??
> 
> xx ellie xx

 Hi Ellie - as previously posted, funneling to the stitch is not unexpected with IC, so that doesn't worry me at all (tho for you I know it is a huge stress darlin'). To get to 24wks and only now be funneling is a good sign that the stitch is working well and that the chances of getting to term look better and better. 

The stitch can't and won't stop genuine contractions, BUT the stitch usually causes lots of uterine irritability which aren't strong enough to cause ptl. Separating out which are stitch-related but harmless from those which are genuine is really difficult, but in general if the contractions remain sporadic and relatively mild they don't typically have an effect on your cervix. If they do get regular and strong then you need to be mentioning them and getting checked.

I have known many more women have them and they are harmless than have them and they're 'sinister'. Keep us posted sweet xxx


----------



## lisa beasley

hello everyone i came across this site by chance when i was looking up some information on a drug i am taking which is cyclogest and when i came across this site i thought i mite post and see if anyone is having problems like me and how many posititve outcomes their are!!

Right i have had 2 babies previous and my last baby i had a stitch and got to 34 weeks and she is now a bouncing happy healthy little girl so when i got pregnant this time i went to have the stitch but due to the fact my bladder was front facing they couldnt do the stitch i then went for a cervical lengh a 19+2 weeks and they have found my cervix has shortened to 14mm they have put my on cyclogest but say they wont try a stitch again as its to risky so i am left with just the cyclogest to rely on i am now 20+1 weeks pregnant but i am worried and panicking i am not going to be able to hold this baby has anoyone been inthis position that thye havnt had the stitch or has anoyone tryed the cyclogest and its worked i am just trying to search for people who have been or are going through the same as me

Thanku in advance to anyone who replies

xxxx


----------



## 2016

lizziedripping said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Had my first cervical length check today - 2.8cm. I'm a bit concerned that its already shorter than at 26 weeks last time and I'm only 13 weeks!
> I was also told last week to start weaning off progesterone so dropped from 200mg to 100mg for the last week and an due to drop further to 50mg from tomorrow. I was given it for short LP not my cervix but should I really be stopping? 2.8cm is ok isn't it?
> 
> Hi 2016 - 2.8 is definitely the shorter side of normal, but it is still normal. I would definitely be asking for more scans at the very least tho, just to see what it does over the coming weeks as your uterus grows significantly(usually from around 16wks). If it were to remain steady at 2.8 then this might just be normal for you, and give you no problems.
> 
> Is there a plan to scan you regularly? XClick to expand...

Spoke to the consultant today and he wants me back in 13 days time for follow-up just to be safe. He said he's not overly concerned but any further shortening and he will most likely want to stitch.
Do you know if a low lying placenta can cause problems with a stitch?

I'm going to stay on the progesterone until I see him again to give me the best chance.


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies just a quick update from my appointment this afternoon...

My cervix is still long and no funnelling  measurement was 22mm above the stitch and 11mm below the stitch .. I don't really understand the above an below so if someone could explain I would be most grateful  
They also didn't do the speculam test as urine came back clear and il be starting the ffn testing at 22 weeks. 

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## millieboo1111

Thank you so much Lizzie! really reassuring. im so glad i have you keeping my hopes up because midwives are not so hopeful we will make anywhere near full term!! im staying positive but have been thinking about if i did go into labour before 28 weeks and that i would like to be in the best place for my baby.

My mum has been researching and found out that we are not at the best Neonatal in the city but it is very good SCBU. 

do you think its worth considering asking to be transferred to the best they specialise in extreme prematurity?

Also this early do you think baby would benefit from a c section to avoid trauma of vaginal birth?

i appreciate all opinions and personal experiences that you ladies have 

thanks in advance ellie xxx


----------



## sunkiss

ellie sweetheart im sorry to hear u had a lil setback, the cervix can change so much n it can still grow again for u. please do not let the midwives discourage u, u are gonna make it hun, i have a great feeling about u from the start!! u offered me so much encouragement n we are both still here against odds still fighting, you keep ur faith cause doctors are not God, only He will say when n where!! i typed this big update about wuts going on with me last night n then poof lost the whole thing, i was so pissed i signed off n went to sleep lol, but i promise to come back later n update everyone. i am now on hospital bedrest n will be here til week 28-30. stitch is still in place but now i am 1cm dilated n lost my mucous plug, i been here for 12 days now n they thought i would deliver when i came in, so hold on ellie, we are gonna surprise them all, n yay thank God u made it 24 weeks viability :D!!


----------



## snflwrgrl9

hi lisa, I found out at 20 weeks that i had a short cervix. they wouldnt put stitch in because it was too riskh at that point. i was put on hospital bed rest at 23 weeks, had no measurable cervix and was 1cm dialated. so far i have made it to 30 weeks! would be so happy to make it to 34 or 36weeks but very blessed to make it this far. stay positive and keep your feet up. good luck!


----------



## lisa beasley

snflwrgrl9 said:


> hi lisa, I found out at 20 weeks that i had a short cervix. they wouldnt put stitch in because it was too riskh at that point. i was put on hospital bed rest at 23 weeks, had no measurable cervix and was 1cm dialated. so far i have made it to 30 weeks! would be so happy to make it to 34 or 36weeks but very blessed to make it this far. stay positive and keep your feet up. good luck!

hi thanku for ur response as i was worried as i hadnt heard anything from anyone and was getting worried no one was going throught the same as me!!! I am so pleased u have had a positive outcome it gives me hope that i can do it!!! they have told me they wont put me on bed rest as its not proven it works but i am going to ask today when i go to see them as i am worried i am also using cyclogest to prevent my cervix from opening xxx


----------



## sunkiss

thank u snflwrgrl9 for sharing ur story it gives us great encouragement we can make it too, sometimes thats all u need is the will to push n keep strong n prayer :D!! i am praying to getting to ur gestational age also but just making those mini goals, my next is 28 weeks which is not too far away!!

lisa my doc did not put me on bedrest initially either but i did it anyway because i didnt feel comfortable with the risk anymore. the following week she agreed so if u can i would say go ahead n do what u are comfortable with!!


----------



## kcmb0886

I posted on here awhile back, maybe a month or so ago. I've been really nervous about my cervix shortening since having two LEEPs in the last year (and having only about two months between the second surgery and becoming pregnant). Well, two weeks ago, I had cramping and my OB had me go in to be checked immediately because none of us wants to take any chances. My cervix was about 3.5cm in length at that point, but we decided I should follow up today. I'm really excited to have learned that my cervix was measuring nearly 4cm in length today. But I'm really praying with all that I can that my cervix will stay nice and long until September. I keep telling my little one that he'd better wait until at least the beginning of September to make his entrance. It makes me a nervous wreck.


----------



## Meaggers

Hi Ladies,
I became pregnant one cycle after a mmc and D&C. At my 21 week scan I Was diagnosed with a short cervix. I want to say it was 23mm or 2.3 cm. As of now they've said there is no funneling. I have a follow up scan and appointment in a little less than 2 weeks to remeasure and figure out what to do from there. The idea of a cerclage has been mentioned, but being past 20 weeks they've said it's risky. By the time I would get it I would be nearly 23 weeks. I'm on the fence about this as I've heard of women going without and being only put on bedrest and progesterone. 

I've been on progesterone since I conceived due to my body not producing enough on it's own to sustain a pregnancy. I'm currently switching from 400mg a day lozenges to vaginal suppositories. I've also put myself on elective modified bedrest and have been spending as much time off my feet as possible. I'm not sure what else I can do.

Basically I am looking for any advice, success stories, expectations, anything. I feel almost helpless. I lost our first due to my body and this little one is growing perfectly and I feel like my body is failing him.


----------



## book.fish2011

Hi all

Sorry I couldn't be online since I were in hospital since Monday morning and didn't have access to net. I had some very severe burning in my bottom (area between rectum and vagina). It was so bad that I tried ice cubes on it and also applied olive oil but nothing happened. Using the loo or inserting cyclogest pessaries were a 'task'. I had already lived with this pain for four days and went to see the doc on Monday.

Doc saw that my cerclage was under stress, cervix had opened 1 cm. she admitted me and removed the stitch next morning. That dilated the cervix to 3 cm.*

I was monitored for 48 hours; absolutely no contractions - so have sent me home. If I experience any signs of labour, I need to rush to the hospital immediately and they'll perform an emergency c.

My pain the bottom persists. Doc said its due to the pressure of twins. Theres pain everywhere and am in constant agony. All this will be worth it if I have my babies safe and sound with me.*

Lizzie - one question; apart from contractions and water breaking and bleeding, are there any signs I need to keep my eyes, ears and other senses open for? Also, I'm on full bedrest except using loo. I lie on my sides only. Is there anything else I can do to keep my uterus calm and take the stress for few more days?

Pls pls, all the lovely ladies here - keep your fingers crossed for me.

Love x


----------



## chistiana

BF- hey babe, so sorry you re going through this stress again but at least you re in week 34 already and babies will be fine even if they were to be born now. i just wanted to tell you that when labour started for me this time i didnt experience the normal type of contractions...it was a continuous pain like period cramp that went on and on...it didnt come and go so i didnt think it was contraction..by the time i reached the hospital it was contractions every two minutes . so even a continuous pain should make you hit the road hun just in case. but anyway i certainly wish you that your babies keep baking for another good 3 weeks at least!


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> BF- hey babe, so sorry you re going through this stress again but at least you re in week 34 already and babies will be fine even if they were to be born now. i just wanted to tell you that when labour started for me this time i didnt experience the normal type of contractions...it was a continuous pain like period cramp that went on and on...it didnt come and go so i didnt think it was contraction..by the time i reached the hospital it was contractions every two minutes . so even a continuous pain should make you hit the road hun just in case. but anyway i certainly wish you that your babies keep baking for another good 3 weeks at least!

Thanks for that Chris. Was the pain very severe? How will you rate it on a scale of 1 to 5? 

And were you dilated when you reached the hospital? 

This labour pain is so confusing. I'm really not sure I'll know when it starts . How scary!


----------



## chistiana

Bf- it was pretty bad initially (i would say on a scale of 1-5 it was a 4) but then it eased off and it was roughly a 2. Also, sorry for the tmi, but when it started i also got terrible diarrhea. I think it was my body getting ready. I dont know if i was dilated as a)i still had the stitch there- doc said it was just about to rip my cervix and b) they did an emergency c section because of the stitch and the fact nat was feet down and contractions being so close together. 
There is no point worrying about whether you ll know for a fact or nit, just make sure you go in if you feel any pain... Even if it s not labour, it s better to be safe than sorry. 
Because it was nics b day i didnt want to go and my dh had to persuade me...doc said if i had gone in half hour later the stitch would have ripped my cervix.


----------



## LaRockera

OMG *Christiana*, I'm SO sorry I missed your birth! You didn't post anything on facebook, did you? 

HUGE CONGRATS, hon, another success story to inspire!:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

LR- thanks girl, dont worry about it, nat was 5 weeks early anyways!!! No i didnt post anything on fb, dh is a little weird about it!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## sunkiss

awww congrats on the birth of ur baby girl chistiana :happydance:!! another success story to inspire me :D!! how is she doing? were u able to bring her home?

book.fish2011 i agree with chistiana, thank God u are almost at 34 weeks the magic number as my docs put it, ur beautiful babies r gonna be just fine hun, i will keep u in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> Bf- it was pretty bad initially (i would say on a scale of 1-5 it was a 4) but then it eased off and it was roughly a 2. Also, sorry for the tmi, but when it started i also got terrible diarrhea. I think it was my body getting ready. I dont know if i was dilated as a)i still had the stitch there- doc said it was just about to rip my cervix and b) they did an emergency c section because of the stitch and the fact nat was feet down and contractions being so close together.
> There is no point worrying about whether you ll know for a fact or nit, just make sure you go in if you feel any pain... Even if it s not labour, it s better to be safe than sorry.
> Because it was nics b day i didnt want to go and my dh had to persuade me...doc said if i had gone in half hour later the stitch would have ripped my cervix.

Oh oh Chris! Thank goodness you listened to your dh and went to the hospital. My doc was saying that if she doesnt remove my cerclage (i was 1 cm dilated), there are chances itll rip when labour starts. Now without a stitch and already 3 cm dilated, whatever will happen, will happen quickly with me. About pains, I'm always in one or another kind of pain. I just hope I will have some intuition which will set me off to the hospital when labour starts. 

The whole thing is like a horror/thriller movie at the moment. Only difference is that I'm living through it.


----------



## bluestarlight

Take care BF, I hope everything goes well for you :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

2016 said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Had my first cervical length check today - 2.8cm. I'm a bit concerned that its already shorter than at 26 weeks last time and I'm only 13 weeks!
> I was also told last week to start weaning off progesterone so dropped from 200mg to 100mg for the last week and an due to drop further to 50mg from tomorrow. I was given it for short LP not my cervix but should I really be stopping? 2.8cm is ok isn't it?
> 
> Hi 2016 - 2.8 is definitely the shorter side of normal, but it is still normal. I would definitely be asking for more scans at the very least tho, just to see what it does over the coming weeks as your uterus grows significantly(usually from around 16wks). If it were to remain steady at 2.8 then this might just be normal for you, and give you no problems.
> 
> Is there a plan to scan you regularly? XClick to expand...
> 
> Spoke to the consultant today and he wants me back in 13 days time for follow-up just to be safe. He said he's not overly concerned but any further shortening and he will most likely want to stitch.
> Do you know if a low lying placenta can cause problems with a stitch?
> 
> I'm going to stay on the progesterone until I see him again to give me the best chance.Click to expand...

Hi - good to hear they're keeping a close eye on you hun. Low lying placenta isn't uncommon at this early stage and may well move upwards anyway as your uterus expands. It shouldn't cause a problem with the stitch unless it was lying completely across your cervix, which I doubt it is xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

DMJ said:


> Hi ladies just a quick update from my appointment this afternoon...
> 
> My cervix is still long and no funnelling  measurement was 22mm above the stitch and 11mm below the stitch .. I don't really understand the above an below so if someone could explain I would be most grateful
> They also didn't do the speculam test as urine came back clear and il be starting the ffn testing at 22 weeks.
> 
> Hope your all ok xxx

Hi - your cervix is basically 22mm long above and 11mms long below the stitch - the stitch being placed quite near the top, close to your uterus. It's total length is around 3cms which is excellent. It doesn't really matter how much remains above the stitch, so long as it is closed below. If you funnel you'll lose some length above, maybe even down to the stitch but it will hold and prevent any further opening to the outside xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

millieboo1111 said:


> Thank you so much Lizzie! really reassuring. im so glad i have you keeping my hopes up because midwives are not so hopeful we will make anywhere near full term!! im staying positive but have been thinking about if i did go into labour before 28 weeks and that i would like to be in the best place for my baby.
> 
> My mum has been researching and found out that we are not at the best Neonatal in the city but it is very good SCBU.
> 
> do you think its worth considering asking to be transferred to the best they specialise in extreme prematurity?
> 
> Also this early do you think baby would benefit from a c section to avoid trauma of vaginal birth?
> 
> i appreciate all opinions and personal experiences that you ladies have
> 
> thanks in advance ellie xxx

Hi honey, sometimes a section is unavoidable if baby needs to come out quickly, but I wouldn't avoid a natural delivery if it presents itself. 

If baby isn't in extreme distress, there is an argument for vaginal delivery that says it actually helps to strengthen babies lungs. the temporary 'distress' of labour releases valuable hormones which speed up lung development, absorb any amnitoic fluid and the process of being squeezed through the birth canal forces water out of the lungs. All these things are nature's way of helping baby to survive and thrive in the outside world. 

One of my twins had respiratory distress at birth purely because he was a section baby and hadn't had the benefit of being pushed out. Despite him being full term and big, he did worse at birth than Evie born at 24wks via a long vaginal labour - I am convinced it helped her cope with being so prem. section doesn't cause a problem in all babies, but I'd always opt for a vaginal birth if it was reasonabley safe to do so :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

book.fish2011 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be online since I were in hospital since Monday morning and didn't have access to net. I had some very severe burning in my bottom (area between rectum and vagina). It was so bad that I tried ice cubes on it and also applied olive oil but nothing happened. Using the loo or inserting cyclogest pessaries were a 'task'. I had already lived with this pain for four days and went to see the doc on Monday.
> 
> Doc saw that my cerclage was under stress, cervix had opened 1 cm. she admitted me and removed the stitch next morning. That dilated the cervix to 3 cm.*
> 
> I was monitored for 48 hours; absolutely no contractions - so have sent me home. If I experience any signs of labour, I need to rush to the hospital immediately and they'll perform an emergency c.
> 
> My pain the bottom persists. Doc said its due to the pressure of twins. Theres pain everywhere and am in constant agony. All this will be worth it if I have my babies safe and sound with me.*
> 
> Lizzie - one question; apart from contractions and water breaking and bleeding, are there any signs I need to keep my eyes, ears and other senses open for? Also, I'm on full bedrest except using loo. I lie on my sides only. Is there anything else I can do to keep my uterus calm and take the stress for few more days?
> 
> Pls pls, all the lovely ladies here - keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> Love x

Hi bf and so sorry I missed your drama over the last few days :hugs:

At 34wks and 3cms your twins could come any day, as with all twins, but it doesn't necessarily mean that they will. The pressure/pain your feel could mean labour is imminent, but then again most twin ladies experience these symptoms but can still go on for several more weeks. 

It's so hard to predict, but unless you have regular contractions and/or your waters break, it's unlikely the babies will put in a sudden and unexpected appearance. At this stage you will get some warning like intense cramps, period pains or a significant bloody show. 

If these babies are ready (and they might be) there is nothing you can do to stop it, but keep resting bf and if they do need a few more weeks to mature fully then the rest may well do the trick. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Keliann

Hi ladies, 
I posted a few days ago about our situation. I had an emergent cerclage placed just under 3 weeks ago, at 24.5 weeks, and have been on complete hospital bedrest ever since, also on progesterone and nifedipine (to calm my irritable uterus).I have just hit 27 weeks today and had our first scan since the surgery today, baby looks great, he is measuring on the 44th percentile, they checked my cervix too, and I was told I have about a cm above the stitch and about 2.45 cms below it, he also said its closed below the stitch ( essentially because of the stitch tho) baby is head down and it was difficult to get a clear measurement and they couldn't see clearly if there was any funneling, however he assured me even if I funnel to the stitch they type I have will hold it closed. It's called a shirodkhar(?) suture. Is this a good measurement at this stage? I still get fairly regular tightenings and often they are quite painful, however the drs and the MW's assure me they probably arnt changing my cervix, but my question is how will they know? They don't plan to scan me again for another 2 weeks at least, maybe 3. And every time I get up at all I get tightenings so I am not going to be allowed home till 34 weeks at which point he may take the stitch out. Is this typical practice? I was thinking that they would be checking my cervix more often just to keep an eye on whats going on.
Thanks kindly for your answers, kel


----------



## LaRockera

*Bookfish*, I'm so sorry I overlooked your important post! I'll be thinking about you, hoping for the very best, hon.:flower:


----------



## pinkladyangel

Firstly BF I have everything crossed for you hun.

Secondly, more questions guys. (Sorry)
I had my 20 wk scan 2weeks ago and all was, good cervix closed. They sent urine away for testing and did a swab as urine dip test showed slight raise in white blood cells (apparently sign of early infection). Luckily both came back clear. For the last few days I've noticed a bit of pressure down below. No pain but when little man kicks around area of cervix I can feel a little sharp sensation. Is this normal and when does baby put most pressure on my cervix and what week will he move up into my abdomen a bit more. The pressure seems worse when I go for a pee if that helps. Am not having any pain or bleeding. Any advice would be grateful as it's around 22 weeks with my last pregnancy that everything seemed to go wrong. I'm lucky enough to have had an elective stitch rather than an emergency one this time.
xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi pl :)

From what you describe, the pressure especially when peeing sounds more bladder-related than cervix-related. Now that baby is getting bigger more pressure is on your pelvic organs generally and despite your uterus now sitting higher in your abdomen, there is still a lot of weight on surrounding structures. When your bladder is full it lifts your uterus, as it empties your uterus sinks down a little and you can feel it in your bladder area.

I actually cried out in pain every time I emptied my bladder with the twins. It was a combination of weight and the presence of the stitch which I think pulled tight against my vaginal walls and bladder each time I emptied it. Not nice and very uncomfortable in that region. 

You will feel pressure now darlin', which is actually a normal part of pregnancy. How much having a stitch increases these usual sensations is open to debate, but I certainly suffered more with it in place than in pregnancies without. If your cervix looked good two weeks ago, then I'd take great comfort from that. Even if you were to funnel to the stitch, rest assured it will hold and this pregnancy will be a success xxx


----------



## DMJ

Hi pl.. 

Just to say I too feel the same pressure down below and like lizzie said especially when I can feel my bladder starting to get full. Iv just started taking lactulose also as iv been starting to get some pain from needing to open my bowels and worried about pushing too much. 
I also get a throbbing like pain in my cervix area which is I believe little man kicking down in that area. I'm nearly 19 weeks so I assume it's normal for us to be feeling like this at this stage. I'm just counting down the days to get pass 22 and 23 weeks as that's when I had my 2 losses. 

Xx


----------



## millieboo1111

Hello lovely ladies,

*PL* I can also confirm that when my bladder is full i get heavy and quite painful the longer i leave it!! also baby kicks my cervix a lot and thats uncomfortable my mw is 24 weeks and she says its uncomfortable for her too without a stitch!! Plus i think they are general pelvic aches and pains plus bedrest so it seems we al have similar. I do worry about them sometimes and as long as you are resting and listening to your body. i took an extra long shower about 2 weeks ago and after i really needed to rest as i was so heavy and painful. Are you on BR?

*Sunkiss * Thank you so much for your encouragement!! i really needed it. How are you doing now? I hope all is well honey, keep us updated if you can.

A little update on me... Ive just come back from scan, the first after the set back last monday. Today I am 25 wks, and after lots of prayer and very strict bed rest my cervix has grown again from 6mm to 21.2mm and funneling has almost gone from being funnelled to the stitch just last monday!!

It truly is a miracle!! Thank you guys for everything again i dont know where i would be without your support xxx ellie xxx


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hey all! It has been about 3 weeks since I checked this site. Thanks Lizzie for your response.

I am now 17 wks + 4 and I found out I am having a boy!

I do have a couple other questions...

1) Embarrassing to ask but, will waking up from a sex dream/orgasm harm my cerclage? Ever since I have been restricted from any form of stimulation I have had a couple of dreams and wake up with a cramping pain. Just worried that my cervix contracting could cause the stitches to break or make my cervix shorten even more. I can't control my dreams..ugh!

2) Does anyone have experience with the progesterone gel? My high risk doctor seems to think it is a little better than the shots, but I have not really seen anyone else post about using this. Also, does or can progesterone really help your cervix to reverse from funneling and get longer again?

I am just hoping that with the cerclage, progesterone and bed rest that my baby will stay put! 

I am praying for you guys and wish everyone the best! :flower:


----------



## pinkladyangel

DMJ said:


> Hi pl..
> 
> Just to say I too feel the same pressure down below and like lizzie said especially when I can feel my bladder starting to get full. Iv just started taking lactulose also as iv been starting to get some pain from needing to open my bowels and worried about pushing too much.
> I also get a throbbing like pain in my cervix area which is I believe little man kicking down in that area. I'm nearly 19 weeks so I assume it's normal for us to be feeling like this at this stage. I'm just counting down the days to get pass 22 and 23 weeks as that's when I had my 2 losses.
> 
> Xx

Hi there. I take lactulose twice a day and have fybogel (yuk) too. It really does help. Very scary trying not to push when you have the stitch in.
XXX


----------



## pinkladyangel

millieboo1111 said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> *PL* I can also confirm that when my bladder is full i get heavy and quite painful the longer i leave it!! also baby kicks my cervix a lot and thats uncomfortable my mw is 24 weeks and she says its uncomfortable for her too without a stitch!! Plus i think they are general pelvic aches and pains plus bedrest so it seems we al have similar. I do worry about them sometimes and as long as you are resting and listening to your body. i took an extra long shower about 2 weeks ago and after i really needed to rest as i was so heavy and painful. Are you on BR?
> 
> *Sunkiss * Thank you so much for your encouragement!! i really needed it. How are you doing now? I hope all is well honey, keep us updated if you can.
> 
> A little update on me... Ive just come back from scan, the first after the set back last monday. Today I am 25 wks, and after lots of prayer and very strict bed rest my cervix has grown again from 6mm to 21.2mm and funneling has almost gone from being funnelled to the stitch just last monday!!
> 
> It truly is a miracle!! Thank you guys for everything again i dont know where i would be without your support xxx ellie xxx

Hi hun
No I'm not on bed rest although I do rest when I can. I'm a little hopeful still as a couple of weeks ago I had my 20 week scan and cervix was closed and was 5cm long. (Not sure how accurate that is but looked good lol). Still got a long way to go yet. My next milestone is 24 weeks (2 weeks to go) fingers crossed.
XXX


----------



## lch28

Hey Ladies
I am so happy to see this thread and hoping I can join.
I lost my daughter due to IC at 23 weeks this February. I started bleeding, went to the doctor and was completely devastated to hear i was 5 cm dilated (not in any pain) and that i was too far into labor for a cerclage or for them to stop contractions. I delivered my baby girl at 11:05 pm. She was beautiful 

We got the okay from my doctor to try after first AF. Did that, with no luck. This is my second cycle and I have just gotten my bfp. We are so very happy but also scared. I am just terrified to be honest. I hate to be negative, but what if this happens to us again? I have two great doctors.. and i know they will take great care of me.

I have been looking into the types of cerclages and I am just confused as to which one is most successful. I could really use the support and friendship of other ladies who are going through this also!


----------



## chistiana

Chovie-lol no dont worry girl, i went through the sex dreams and would wake up with contraction like pains..i even asked in here too...they reallt cant harm the cerclage!!!

Lch- i m so so sorry to hear of your loss and i really admire you for having the strength and courage to try again so soon. I dont have much to tell you as to which stitch is the best but just wanted to welcome you and tell you that each pg is different. I had two losses and then got pg before af arrived... The journey was nerve wrecking but everything went well and i m now holding my miracle. Think positive no matter what and try to push for very clise monitoring. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## ChovieGirl

Chistiana - Thanks... you have eased my mind some. lol

LCH -I am very sorry for your recent loss, but am very happy that you got a bfp! One thing I have noticed on this forum is that most all of us ladies here have been through one or more losses and completely understand what you are going through. It is really scary to think about all of the what ifs.This is mine and my husband's 3rd try and I have had many ups and downs already. I take comfort in knowing that my doctor's are really staying on top of this and that God has a plan that supersedes my understanding - - not trying to force a belief. I am also so thankful for this forum. I cried the first few days on bed rest feeling hopeless, but to read all of these wonderful ladies stories really has helped a lot! 

As far as the type of stitch, I am not positive as to which is the strongest. From what I can tell, the Shridokar stitch may hold better than the McDonald stitch (which is the one I have), but I believe that if any cerclage is placed as a preventative measure, between weeks 12 - 16, it has a pretty high success rate. 85 - 90% effective!

Much support is going your way! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

chistiana i am so happy you are holding your miracle! were both losses due to IC? i tried to get pregnant before AF - no luck. first cycle i never even ovulated.. this cycle i did and voila! bfp! my family thinks we are nuts for trying again so soon. i guess they are passing judgment which doesn't bother us were ready to be parents 

ChovieGirl thank you so much. i try so hard not to think of the what ifs and go over it all in my mind but its hard. my first pregnancy i was so innocent i never would have even imagined we would lose our baby girl at 23 weeks. are you on bed rest now? how far along are you hun? i am sorry for all of your losses =[ were they from IC?


i am so thankful for this forum as well, i was in ttc for a loss and someone told me they have a whole thread for IC on gestational complications. I am very happy for that.


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> chistiana i am so happy you are holding your miracle! were both losses due to IC? i tried to get pregnant before AF - no luck. first cycle i never even ovulated.. this cycle i did and voila! bfp! my family thinks we are nuts for trying again so soon. i guess they are passing judgment which doesn't bother us were ready to be parents
> 
> ChovieGirl thank you so much. i try so hard not to think of the what ifs and go over it all in my mind but its hard. my first pregnancy i was so innocent i never would have even imagined we would lose our baby girl at 23 weeks. are you on bed rest now? how far along are you hun? i am sorry for all of your losses =[ were they from IC?
> 
> 
> i am so thankful for this forum as well, i was in ttc for a loss and someone told me they have a whole thread for IC on gestational complications. I am very happy for that.

lch,

My first pregnancy loss sounded a lot like yours. I had no clue that I was going into labor and it was completely unexpected. I was at work and when standing up from my desk, I felt like I barely peed. I was thinking I was just extra icky down there since I read that women have more discharge the further along they go. Stayed at work the entire time with no cramps and then started bleeding and cramping that night several hours later when at home. I was already too far dilated when I arrived at the hospital. 

I think that one of the hardest things now is not knowing the outcome. I sometimes cannot even imagine having my own baby and holding him in my arms, but I am sure there are a lot of moms out there that felt the same way before they had their kiddos.

My second m/c was at 5 weeks and do not think it was IC, but I was under soooo much stress at that time. Not to make even more of a sob story, but I was still dealing with the 1st loss and was also dealing with the recent loss of my mom. I somehow wound up to be the one in the family who handled the majority of my mom's affairs after her passing and think it was simply too much for me and my body to handle. I am anxiety prone anyway. 

I am 17wks + 5days now. I had my cerclage placed at 14wks and my doctor put me on bed rest at 15wks due to my cervix already funneling to the stitch. Don't worry though, I don't think it is common really for women to funnel that early. My doctor did reassure me by saying that the whole point of the stitch is to hold it all together even when funneling.


----------



## lch28

> lch,
> 
> My first pregnancy loss sounded a lot like yours. I had no clue that I was going into labor and it was completely unexpected. I was at work and when standing up from my desk, I felt like I barely peed. I was thinking I was just extra icky down there since I read that women have more discharge the further along they go. Stayed at work the entire time with no cramps and then started bleeding and cramping that night several hours later when at home. I was already too far dilated when I arrived at the hospital.
> 
> I think that one of the hardest things now is not knowing the outcome. I sometimes cannot even imagine having my own baby and holding him in my arms, but I am sure there are a lot of moms out there that felt the same way before they had their kiddos.
> 
> My second m/c was at 5 weeks and do not think it was IC, but I was under soooo much stress at that time. Not to make even more of a sob story, but I was still dealing with the 1st loss and was also dealing with the recent loss of my mom. I somehow wound up to be the one in the family who handled the majority of my mom's affairs after her passing and think it was simply too much for me and my body to handle. I am anxiety prone anyway.
> 
> I am 17wks + 5days now. I had my cerclage placed at 14wks and my doctor put me on bed rest at 15wks due to my cervix already funneling to the stitch. Don't worry though, I don't think it is common really for women to funnel that early. My doctor did reassure me by saying that the whole point of the stitch is to hold it all together even when funneling.

aww hun im so sorry. it is terrible. my water never even broke, they had to break it at the hospital, i just randomly started bleeding, rushed to the dr's and they said i was already 5cm dilated and they can only do an emergency cerclage at 4 cm or below. i was devastated and also in shock. i kept telling myself everything was gonna be okay and i couldn't possibly lose the baby. 8 hours later i delivered at 23 weeks and 6 days. 

I feel the same way, i can't imagine bringing a baby home. I hope that isn't intuition. Maybe it is my way of just trying to protect myself? I am very happy that I have two great doctors working with me but i am just terrified all the same. I honestly couldn't handle that again. After the loss i was just so obsessed with ttc, don't get me wrong i am thrilled to be pregnant again :happydance: but i guess i never realized how worried i'd be, and i am only 4 weeks!

i am sorry for your second loss =[ that must have been so hard to deal with, along with your first loss and the passing of your mother. had you ever had a early mc before?

How are you feeling now? are you on modified bed rest or in the hospital or 100% bed rest at home? that must be hard and scary =[ i am sure everything will be fine hun. your doctor sounds like a good one! did you do progesterone shots? my doctor said i will start those also.


----------



## chistiana

Lch-no my losses were due to having a bicornuate uterus. I had to have a d&c with both hence the need for a cerclage (plus the risks of preterm labour from bu). After our second loss EVERYONE passed judgement about trying so soon after the first loss (3 months). Even our families kept going on about how we should wait a year because obviously my body couldnt handle it. They even went to the extend of calling my doc to tell him not to allow me to try again soon. Now i have my girl i can rub it in their faces. I knew why i lost my angels. And you know it was ic that caused your loss. By placing a stitch in you re doing what you can to prevent it from happening again. I know this wont stop you from being scared but if you take ic out of the picture (with cerclage) there is no reason why you wont be holding your miracle in a few months.


----------



## lch28

aww hun i am sorry for your losses. my mom was really mad at us for trying. tbh we started trying after first AF. i don't understand why everyone is passing judgment and it kinda makes me sad. We are so happy to be pregnant again and I am not looking forward to telling my family at all. It's not a good feeling. Then my mom dared to tell me i was trying to replace the baby i lost. We had a huge argument. I don't think anyone who has been through this can understand. Of course i am not trying to replace her, she will always be my baby and have a huge place in my heart. I don't want my baby story to end with such sadness. I don't want to wait 2 years and sit around the whole time longing for a child just because she wants me too. *Sigh*

you made me feel better. I know that i am doing the best i can. I will also get progesterone shots. My pregnancy before the random labor was completely fine (apart from the fact that i developed gallstones which was horribly painful) but i have gotten my gallbladder removed in April as i knew i was going to ttc. It just amazes me, how 3 weeks before we had our gender scan and all was well. Right after that appointment we went out and bought everything for the baby and 3 weeks later it was all gone. 

I can't wait to meet my doctor on Monday. I am getting a scan too even though its early. I am just excited to hear his plan lol ! He is the best high risk ob around me i am surprised he even took me , his receptionist said he generally is not taking new patients and what were my circumstances, i told her and then he called me back himself


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> aww hun im so sorry. it is terrible. my water never even broke, they had to break it at the hospital, i just randomly started bleeding, rushed to the dr's and they said i was already 5cm dilated and they can only do an emergency cerclage at 4 cm or below. i was devastated and also in shock. i kept telling myself everything was gonna be okay and i couldn't possibly lose the baby. 8 hours later i delivered at 23 weeks and 6 days.
> 
> I feel the same way, i can't imagine bringing a baby home. I hope that isn't intuition. Maybe it is my way of just trying to protect myself? I am very happy that I have two great doctors working with me but i am just terrified all the same. I honestly couldn't handle that again. After the loss i was just so obsessed with ttc, don't get me wrong i am thrilled to be pregnant again :happydance: but i guess i never realized how worried i'd be, and i am only 4 weeks!
> 
> i am sorry for your second loss =[ that must have been so hard to deal with, along with your first loss and the passing of your mother. had you ever had a early mc before?
> 
> How are you feeling now? are you on modified bed rest or in the hospital or 100% bed rest at home? that must be hard and scary =[ i am sure everything will be fine hun. your doctor sounds like a good one! did you do progesterone shots? my doctor said i will start those also.

Thank you for your kind words.

I believe that I might have had another early miscarriage, before I had the pregnancy that lasted up to 21wks. AF didn't come and when I took a test, it was a very very faint positive...almost to the point where we were wondering if something was just wrong with the test. Anyhow, about a week later after that (before any dr visit), I started and had really horrible cramps. So honestly, not sure.

I am on 100% bed rest at home. I was told I can get up to grab a bite of food, potty or shower (I try not to shower every day as this makes me stand longer). I feel pretty good so far, just a little achy at times from laying around so much. I also feel some discomfort/pressure when I need to use the bathroom or am gassy.. sorry tmi lol. I am on progesterone gel that you insert sort of like yeast infection cream and believe i will be taking it for the majority of this pregnancy. My dr also said that at 24 weeks, they will start giving me steroid shots to help the baby's lung function to develop.

I agree with you that we might not be able to picture having a baby, partly due to the fact that we are protecting ourselves from getting too excited. In my second pregnancy, I wouldn't allow myself to get excited at all, but this time I decided to allow myself to get excited. My husband still doesn't want to pick a name yet and we are not going to really buy anything until later on, but I am allowing myself to read how the baby develops every week and think about baby clothes, furniture etc. All of the fun and cute stuff! In this world bad things can happen, but don't let worrying about tomorrow steal you joy for today.


----------



## lch28

I am glad you are feeling okay. I am sure being on bed rest is so difficult, but we will do anything the doctor says to bring our babies into the world. Were you working in your first trimester? i am working now and i am not sure if it is a good thing to be doing. i will ask my doctor on Monday. Is the progesterone gel more effective then the shots? sounds much better then getting a shot in my bum every week! I am feeling the same, i don't want to get to excited. Mind you i am so excited lol but i don't want to buy anything or have a baby shower until i am like 36 weeks. I think maybe because it was so painful to have all my daughters things in her nursery ready to go. My fiancee says that after i get the cerclage out he will go out with my mom and buy everything and plan my shower. Hopefully i don't go into labor during my shower!

you are having a boy! how amazing!!


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> I am glad you are feeling okay. I am sure being on bed rest is so difficult, but we will do anything the doctor says to bring our babies into the world. Were you working in your first trimester? i am working now and i am not sure if it is a good thing to be doing. i will ask my doctor on Monday. Is the progesterone gel more effective then the shots? sounds much better then getting a shot in my bum every week! I am feeling the same, i don't want to get to excited. Mind you i am so excited lol but i don't want to buy anything or have a baby shower until i am like 36 weeks. I think maybe because it was so painful to have all my daughters things in her nursery ready to go. My fiancee says that after i get the cerclage out he will go out with my mom and buy everything and plan my shower. Hopefully i don't go into labor during my shower!
> 
> you are having a boy! how amazing!!

I did work my entire 1st trimester. It was an office job so I sat most of the time. I had kind of figured that eventually I might be on bed rest, but never thought this early! I was really freaked out at first thinking about the finances, having to stay at home all the time and my husband having to do all the extra work (he has really been great); however, I have calmed down and just have to remind myself to take it day by day. For it to give me a high chance to have a healthy baby, it is totally worth it!

My main obgyn and high risk doctor both seem to think that the progesterone gel is more effective since it goes directly to the cervix. I Googled it and did find that it does really help prevent preterm labor in women with IC. I have not heard anyone else on here mention using it, and I am curious about which one truly is better as well. Also, I think they both have their positives and negatives. I know having a shot is no fun and some people do not do well with the shots; however, the gel is kind of icky feeling (took me a while to get used to) and this is gross but, every day there is gel residue that comes out in small clumps (dr warned me of this ahead of time) which really takes some getting used to. Now that I am getting used to it, I don't mind as much... I just have to remember to use it every morning when I wake up. Once again, it will be so worth it in the end. :)


----------



## lizziedripping

ChovieGirl said:


> Hey all! It has been about 3 weeks since I checked this site. Thanks Lizzie for your response.
> 
> I am now 17 wks + 4 and I found out I am having a boy!
> 
> I do have a couple other questions...
> 
> 1) Embarrassing to ask but, will waking up from a sex dream/orgasm harm my cerclage? Ever since I have been restricted from any form of stimulation I have had a couple of dreams and wake up with a cramping pain. Just worried that my cervix contracting could cause the stitches to break or make my cervix shorten even more. I can't control my dreams..ugh!
> 
> 2) Does anyone have experience with the progesterone gel? My high risk doctor seems to think it is a little better than the shots, but I have not really seen anyone else post about using this. Also, does or can progesterone really help your cervix to reverse from funneling and get longer again?
> 
> I am just hoping that with the cerclage, progesterone and bed rest that my baby will stay put!
> 
> I am praying for you guys and wish everyone the best! :flower:

Hey Hun, don't worry about the occasional orgasm, we've had this topic crop up many times on this thread because it happens a lot in pregnancy. The contractions associated with orgasm aren't strong enough or frequent enough to affect the stitch or cause cervical changes. Sex itself is best avoided because of the risks of infection rather than the orgasms.

Progesterone in all it's forms is effective sweetie, perhaps more so as a gel because it is acting directly on the cervix and more rapidly than the shots. It gives the cervix tone and helps to firm everything up so yes, in theory it can and does lengthen and strengthen a weak cervix :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

lch28 said:


> Hey Ladies
> I am so happy to see this thread and hoping I can join.
> I lost my daughter due to IC at 23 weeks this February. I started bleeding, went to the doctor and was completely devastated to hear i was 5 cm dilated (not in any pain) and that i was too far into labor for a cerclage or for them to stop contractions. I delivered my baby girl at 11:05 pm. She was beautiful
> 
> We got the okay from my doctor to try after first AF. Did that, with no luck. This is my second cycle and I have just gotten my bfp. We are so very happy but also scared. I am just terrified to be honest. I hate to be negative, but what if this happens to us again? I have two great doctors.. and i know they will take great care of me.
> 
> I have been looking into the types of cerclages and I am just confused as to which one is most successful. I could really use the support and friendship of other ladies who are going through this also!

 Hi ich and welcome to the IC thread :hugs:

I am so sorry for the loss of your little girl, tragic news and so recent too. I can totally understand how bittersweet your bfp must be, and how frightened you must feel :nope:

Hard as it will be try not to stress too much honey. Now that your are aware there is a potential problem with your cervix, it is fixable and you can take this pregnancy safely to term. Are your docs planning on doing an elective stitch? As for stitch types, go for a shirodkar if it's offered hun. Both stitches are effective if placed early, but the shirodkar is more invasive and placed higher up the cervix so gives that additional security. My consultant insisted on it during the twin pregnancy purely ecause I was carrying two babies and the stress on my cervix so much more.

We're all here to support you should you need us, so please feel free to join us :hugs:

PS - just read your other posts after typing this reply, and saw how negatively your family have reacted to this pregnancy. Oh Hun, I am 39 and I still have the stand up row with my mum every time I announce a pregnancy. She tells me it will fail, or that I'll ruin my kids' lives by going through another IC pregnancy on bed rest. She can say the most terrible things, but in the end I know she does it because she is worried but just doesn't express it very well.

Even though we are grown women our Mums still see us as their little girls, and I know that it must break their hearts to see us experience grief or pain of any kind. Your Mum likely felt helpless and overwhelmed when she saw you grieving for the loss of your lo and is frightened it might happen again. Give her time, she'll come round and realise that you have every right to try again and have 10 more babies if you so choose lol. 

I totally understand your need to try again immediately and I'm thrilled you got your bfp so quickly. This baby will never replace your little girl, but it will certainly help you to begin the healing process. Holding your full term healthy baby in your arms 8mths from now will go along way to mend your broken heart honey.

Waiting another 5yrs won't affect the outcome, IC can be fixed in this Pregnancy just as well sooner rather than later so don't worry. You have enough stress in your life right now, so focus on the things that matter, step back from negative influences and focus purely on getting your positive outcome sweet :hugs:


----------



## lch28

ChovieGirl - i am a phlebotomist so i am on my feet all day. sort of worried about it so i will talk to my doctor. My boss said i can work at the front desk if this is a problem. i have so many questions and my doc appointment seems so far away! i think that is my main concern with bed rest is finances. It sounds awful that i am worried about that, but it is a reality. We live very comfortably but i feel like to have to just stop working one day will be hard. My fiancee says it won't be a problem at all but i am sure he just doesn't want to admit that he is worried because it may be a ego blow for him! As of now i am going to take it one day at a time, whatever my doc says i will do. I can understand how the gel is more effective. I will talk to my high risk ob about it. Does your insurance cover the gel? Mine does not cover the shots, it is 400 dollars all together. You are right hun everything will be so worth it. I tear up to think of having my miracle in my arms in February. It is all i ever wanted.. 

lizziedripping thank you for your kind words. I was having a bad day and for some reason feel better after reading these posts from you ladies. My bfp is very bittersweet, i am so happy words can not describe but i have this nagging feeling. I can't explain it too well. I guess i am just worried and trying very, very hard not to stress! My doc said I can either go with a "watch and wait" method or choose to get it. I am going to get it either way because I know it is better then having to get an emergency one. I hope they offer the shirodkar. Do some docs not do that one?

My mom said the same thing. That not to get my hopes up because the same thing can happen again, and she does not know what I am thinking. I know she is concerned but she never ever has a good way of showing it. After i lost Sophia i hardly got out of bed for a month, and she said to me "you need to just get over it". I think she just couldn't handle seeing me that way. I wish she was more understanding. Then i asked her the other day, if she lost a baby wouldn't she wanna try again. she said absolutely not. lol. yeah right mom..

i am just going to tell her that i do not wanna here her negative feedback. I love her but i wish she'd be happy for me after what i have been through. Maybe when I am a mother i will understand her more! lol


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ich - your Mum sounds very much like mine. I try to understand that her unpleasantness comes from a place of fear and ultimately love for me, but when she is spitting venom it's not so easy to rationalise ;) I tend to just go for things in life (within reason), whereas she always 'plays it safe' so cannot understand where I'm coming from. Regardless tho of their viewpoint, they should really respect our decisions as grown women, and even if they don't agree with them, offer love and support nonetheless (something you need in spades right now :hugs:) I just hope that one day my kids don't fear my reaction to their life choices, as much as I fear my own Mum's - I'd be horrified! 

As for the shirodkar, some doctors aren't trained to do them but lots are. They are more complex because they are placed higher than the Macdonald. It's certainly worth asking about it, but don't fret if they insist on a Macdonald, they're good too xxx


----------



## lch28

i also hope my kids don't fear my reaction to there choices!!
does it hurt to get the cerclage in?


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch - 

The progesterone gel is covered by my insurance and I think the shots are too, but it might depend on where you live and your insurance company. It costs me a $30 copay for a month's supply.

The cerclage procedure itself is not that bad at all and I did not feel any pain. My experience - When you get to the hospital, they start you on fluids and possibly an antibiotic for preventative measure. Then they take you to the operating room and give you a choice of either spinal anesthesia or the kind that knocks you out completely. I chose the spinal, so I was awake the entire time. They make sure that your lower half (from waist down) is good and numb and then put your feet in the stirrups and doctor starts with the stitching. It may have taken my doctor 15 to 20 minutes to put the stitch in. Afterwards, they put you in the post op room for a while until your lower half is no longer numb and they double check your baby and cervix to make sure all is good. Then they send you home and your doctor will most likely have you on bed rest for a few days or so. I was uncomfortable a few days after the procedure and had a little spotting, but after that, I can't really tell that it is there. You will be fine. Honestly, the hardest thing for me was not being able to eat or drink anything after midnight and waiting till 2:00pm to have the procedure. You might see if your doctor can do the procedure in the morning time so you don't have to wait as long. I was starving! lol


----------



## lch28

haha oh man i can only imagine.. when i was in labor.. i didnt eat from 8 am until 1 am the next day. I was so hungry.. then after i lost my sophia i lost my appetite and then almost fainted. they made me eat


----------



## JJEE

Hello ladies:flower:

I hope everybody is well, and welcome to all the new ladies! You will be very well looked after on this thread:hugs:

Just to add to what Lizzie and Ich were saying about family reactions to a bed rest pregnancy, I have found the worst reaction came from my clients, I am a hairdresser, and have been off work for 13wks now..I am still shocked by some people saying to me "well this will definitely be your last won't it!?" er..I'll make that decision Thankyou.

I went back to my doctor yesterday for my last cervical scan..yay!! I had good measurements still, and no funneling, but a small pressure effect..She doesn't need to see me again until 34weeks..which is when she is going to remove the stitch..Am I right in thinking this is a tad early?? I am excited by this, but actually petrified of having it taken out..it is the Shirodkar type, and she said she will do it without a spinal???? I still have 7wks until then...but it's a little worrying!

I can't believe how quickly this thread is moving..I do check in constantly but am normally not very qualified in helping anybody with their questions!! Sorry!

I do strongly agree with the general advice on here..rest, plenty of water and for me i really feel the progesterone has helped..my funneling has closed and my cervix lengthened with this advice!

xxx


----------



## lch28

JJEE i was told they take the cerclage out at 36 weeks. i am not well educated on this how ever... 

i am having mild cramping today. is that normal? i don't even remember if i had it with my angel cause i was not paranoid


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> JJEE i was told they take the cerclage out at 36 weeks. i am not well educated on this how ever...
> 
> i am having mild cramping today. is that normal? i don't even remember if i had it with my angel cause i was not paranoid

I did not experience cramping in my first pregnancy, but did experience some mild cramping between 5 and 7 weeks this time... Almost like I was about to start my period. I was also semi grouchy. I also had a little spotting around 6 or 7 weeks which freaked me out, but sonogram showed that the bleeding had stopped and doctor said it looked like it was from the placenta attaching. I think that cramping and spotting can be normal from implantation. I have read many sites where women state that they are crampy in the first few weeks and some crampy during their entire pregnancy. Every pregnancy is different and symptoms maybe be somewhat different. Severe cramping and heavy bleeding can be a cause for concern. I would call you doctor to possibly ease your mind and get their opinion. I have called my doctor several times during this pregnancy and have also gone in for unplanned visits when extra worried. That is what they are there for. ;)

I am a little nervous today too. I have a doctor appointment this afternoon and I am nervous to see if my cervix is looking a little better from the progesterone and bed rest or shortened more. Also, hoping that the stitching still look good. The waiting and not knowing can be so hard at times.

I am saying a prayer and wishing you the best!


----------



## JJEE

Thanks Ich, I too was told 36/37 weeks initially, but this week she has decided that it will come out at 34weeks. I didn't think at the time to ask why.

I too had mild crampy, niggly pains around your gestation..almost like my period was going to start..have had it with all 3 of my pregnancies..I think it is a normal pregnancy symptom.:hugs:

xx


----------



## lch28

thank you ladies, i feel a bit better now, i am a little reluctant to call my doctors office as i have never even met him! lol.. Monday can not come soon enough. It feels a bit like AF cramps, but the thing is i never even got cramps until AF already showed. So i am hoping all is well . i found this online and felt better


Cramping now is normal, and it's a sign of implantation. Some women describe this cramping akin to light menstrual cramps. Mild cramping at 4 weeks pregnant isn't anything to worry about. However, if cramps are extremely painful, or if they are accompanied with heavy vaginal bleeding, chills, or fever, contact your doctor or healthcare provider right away. 

ChovieGirl - please let us know how your doc appt went!! i hope all is well

JJEE - i think every doc is different - i am sure she knows what is best hun


----------



## ChovieGirl

So some good news!

My cervix has actually lengthened and baby looks good. Last check up my cervix was around 2.6cm and at check up today, doctor said it was at 3.7cm. The cerclage, bed rest and progesterone seem to be working...Yay! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

awww great news hun!!!


----------



## lch28

i am scared the high risk dr will refuse to do an elective cerclage and want to do watch and wait. i don't want to do that at all. what if she says i don't qualify or something?


----------



## ChovieGirl

I know that my obgyn didn't want me to go to the high risk doctor at first for that reason, but every doctor is different. Just express to your doctor that you feel it is the best thing for you. If they say no, you might could get a second opinion from another doctor. I would imagine they are going to keep you closely monitored no matter what.


----------



## lch28

i just remember she wanted me to go with a watch and wait approach and i am just not comfortable with that to say the least. if she will not put it in i will find someone who will lol


----------



## Stephers35

Not to break into an active thread, but I have just been classified as high risk and feel like more should be done.

Had a transvaginal scan on Monday that showed my cervix to be 1.7cm. Docs told me to go home and come back in a month. I didn't feel like that was a very good response. Called back the next day to my actual doc and she is referring me to a specialist. Specialist can't get me in until the 18th. The nurse called back to try and explain what contractions feel like so that I can contact them if I feel any. Well, now every little baby kick is scaring the hell out of me. From the reading that I've done, 1.7 seems extremely short and I feel like once I am having contractions, it might be too late. I did make my own appointment at another clinic for next Thursday as well for another opinion. Still seems like a long time to wait. Also, my doc did not give me any restrictions at all; no bed rest, no nothing. I am supposed to be traveling for work in a week and I don't feel comfortable going. Am I crazy that my docs reaction seems lacking?


----------



## JJEE

Hi Stephers, 

Welcome to the thread!

I just wanted to share the advice I was given by my doctor, at 15wks my cervix was measuring 2.8cm, I was told that it isn't a huge concern unless it goes below 2.5cm, I was however told I must take it easy and advised not to travel..we were due to go to New York the next day..I had a follow up appointment the next week where it had shortened further so I was scheduled for a cerclage the next day.

I would definitely advise the same as what my doctor told me, to keep off your feet as much as possible, and keep really hydrated. There are plenty of knowledgeable ladies on here who will give you the best advice and reassurance.
Have you been prescribed Progesterone at all? It seems to be quite effective in helping to strengthen the cervix.

I am sure your appointment next week will answer more of your questions. Good luck.:hugs: xxx


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hi Stephers, 

My doctor pretty much said the same thing to me regarding concern of the cervix length going below 2.5cm. I also agree with JJee that staying off your feet and getting plenty of fluids is important.

You might see if your current doctor has another specialist they like. Maybe another specialist would have an opening sooner. I am glad that you called another doctor for an earlier appointment and second opinion. I know that waiting until next Thursday is going to be hard.

Prayers and hugs going your way! :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Stephers- welcome on the thread girl. 1.7 cm at 19 weeks sounds to me (no expert though) a bit on the short side so i would definitely push for closer monitoring and a cerclage sooner rather than later. Of course your cervix could well remain stable in length but i guess you would have to stay off your feet as much as possible to make it a little safer. i d try not to travel at least until you get checked again. I really dont mean to scare you but i think your doc isnt monitoring you close enough. It could well be that you re fine as it is and everything goes just fine but i just think its better to push for close monitoring just in case.


----------



## lch28

stephers i agree with the other ladies.. try to take it easy and don't travel until you go to dr again.


----------



## bluestarlight

hi all. I hope everyone is doing well.
I have been keeping an eye on this thread but haven't had any further info to make a post. Well...today I had my follow up after 3.5 weeks of modified bedrest.
Apparently it wasn't enough and neither was the 200mg nightly of progesterone they had me on. Today they did an ultrasound and baby is happy and healthy and definitely a girl :) but my cerivx has funneled in a "U" shape now and I only have 0.7cm left :( they sent me right over to labor and delivery unit and checked me externally, i'm 2-3 cm dilated. I've been admitted for steroid shots over the weekend. I haven't been having any contractions or bleeding or signs of labor so that is good they said. they monitored me for quite a few hours and nothing showed up on them. They are confident that I can go at least a few more weeks. They are unsure whether they will keep me in the hospital for monitoring after the shots or for how long I will be here. I may be allowed home on bedrest, but i'm being taken off work for at least the next 4 weeks. My doctor doubts I will make it to term but thinks I can get far enough that baby will be out of the most severe dangers. I met with the nicu doc for more info and frankly it actually made it all hit home and scared the crap out of me. I'm just crossing my fingers at this point and hoping to hold on. My husband is unable to visit me tonight but hopefully tomorrow with our daughter. It is gay pride day in boston with parades and everything so he may have trouble getting in and parking so may not come :( sigh. We were supposed to go out shopping tomorrow to get her a special bday present for my daughter's first birthday and some new maternity shirts for me and summer sandals. I will probably still be in the hospital when she turns 1 on tuesday... 

So thats my update....going to bed soon.


----------



## lch28

aww hun i am praying for you i hope everything is okay your doctors sound like they are taking good care of you. good thing is is that you are 24 weeks and i am sure you will make it longer. do you have a cerclage in?


----------



## 2016

I'm going crazy over here. Just 4 days until my next cervical measurement scan but I am so so worried. I keep having a dull ache in my cervix and it's making me paranoid. Can't remember if I had this last time. Only time i think i remember this feeling was in labour with DS...but couldnt it just be babys position this time? Have resisted calling L&D (think I'm too early anyway) but they will only strap me on the monitor and say I'm not contracting. Incidentally three different monitors I was put on when in full blown labour with my son didn't register my contractions. Only right at the end did they show "possibly braxton hicks".
I am back on 200mg progesterone and trying to rest but this is nearly impossible with a toddler and now a houseguest!

What can I/should I do? I can't go to hospital and potentially get admitted for the weekend until Tuesday. The hospital won't internal scan until Monday earliest anyway.


----------



## bluestarlight

good morning everyone. Got a massive headache from not sleeping well last night in the new hospital bed with hospital sounds. Always takes me a few days to adjust. No, I don't have a cerlage, at my 20 week anomoly scan they spotted that i was a little shorter than normal at 2.2cm then checked me a week later and was 2cm so they put me on the progesterone and said they would check again on june 8th. They told me because i was so far along that it was more risky to put a stitch in than to just bedrest and monitor. i've been overmonitoring myself from every ache and pain and had nightmares but those passed and i was figuring everything was going ok since i had no labor signs or anything but they checked me at my appointment yesterday and even before they said anything i could see it on screen. I'm at a really good hospital though, with one of the best nicus around. I believe they will take great care of me. A lot of the nurses think this was caused by me getting pregnant so soon after my first but my doc doesn't think so. She came by and talked to me yesterday, said its definately IC because I had cervical changes without pressure or ptl. She did tell me to wait at least a year, possibly 2 years because that would help with my next one and that i am a great canidate for a cerclage next pregnancy :) Of course i want this one to come out fine and healthy first or i may not even think of a next one. sigh. i wanted this one to be our last anyways because i suffer horrendous morning sickness for the first 18 weeks. I was just starting to feel happy and eating better when all this happened. never ending worry game. I really hope my husband and daughter come in today, i miss her already. i'm usually the one that gets her to bed at night, its like our time. my husband did great though, i think he is freaking out on the other end but i have yet to see him face to face, i can hear it in his voice over the phone.


----------



## ChovieGirl

bluestarlight said:


> good morning everyone. Got a massive headache from not sleeping well last night in the new hospital bed with hospital sounds. Always takes me a few days to adjust. No, I don't have a cerlage, at my 20 week anomoly scan they spotted that i was a little shorter than normal at 2.2cm then checked me a week later and was 2cm so they put me on the progesterone and said they would check again on june 8th. They told me because i was so far along that it was more risky to put a stitch in than to just bedrest and monitor. i've been overmonitoring myself from every ache and pain and had nightmares but those passed and i was figuring everything was going ok since i had no labor signs or anything but they checked me at my appointment yesterday and even before they said anything i could see it on screen. I'm at a really good hospital though, with one of the best nicus around. I believe they will take great care of me. A lot of the nurses think this was caused by me getting pregnant so soon after my first but my doc doesn't think so. She came by and talked to me yesterday, said its definately IC because I had cervical changes without pressure or ptl. She did tell me to wait at least a year, possibly 2 years because that would help with my next one and that i am a great canidate for a cerclage next pregnancy :) Of course i want this one to come out fine and healthy first or i may not even think of a next one. sigh. i wanted this one to be our last anyways because i suffer horrendous morning sickness for the first 18 weeks. I was just starting to feel happy and eating better when all this happened. never ending worry game. I really hope my husband and daughter come in today, i miss her already. i'm usually the one that gets her to bed at night, its like our time. my husband did great though, i think he is freaking out on the other end but i have yet to see him face to face, i can hear it in his voice over the phone.

I am so sorry that you are going through so much. I know it is scary. It stinks to feel like you are doing better and then to hear bad news again. I know hospital bed rest must be really hard. It is never comfortable like home and and not being able to see your family as much really stinks. On a positive note, it is great that you are at a really good hospital. Maybe you can rest assured that they will be monitoring you closely and take good care of you.

We are here for you. Prayers going your way! :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

2016 said:


> I'm going crazy over here. Just 4 days until my next cervical measurement scan but I am so so worried. I keep having a dull ache in my cervix and it's making me paranoid. Can't remember if I had this last time. Only time i think i remember this feeling was in labour with DS...but couldnt it just be babys position this time? Have resisted calling L&D (think I'm too early anyway) but they will only strap me on the monitor and say I'm not contracting. Incidentally three different monitors I was put on when in full blown labour with my son didn't register my contractions. Only right at the end did they show "possibly braxton hicks".
> I am back on 200mg progesterone and trying to rest but this is nearly impossible with a toddler and now a houseguest!
> 
> What can I/should I do? I can't go to hospital and potentially get admitted for the weekend until Tuesday. The hospital won't internal scan until Monday earliest anyway.

I also, not constantly, but frequently get a dull ache in my cervix. I kept thinking that I could just feel it shrinking or something; however, when I went to my doctor appointment the other day, my cervix had actually lengthened. I am no expert so I don't want to say don't worry, but it might be nothing to worry about. Is your only choice to call L&D or does your treating doctor have an on-call service? If I call my doctor after business hours, I am prompted to leave a message and a doctor will normally call me back withing 15 minutes or so. If you the aches are constant and getting worse, I would definitely try to get a hold of someone or even go to L&D if that is your only option. If anything, just to ease you mind.

I am curious, how do you take the 200mg progesterone? I am on a progesterone gel that you insert vaginally like a yeast infection cream and it took me a while to get used to it. My doctor said that the gel can dry and irritate the vaginal walls.

Also, how far a long are you and do you have a cerclage?

Try to rest as much as possible. Praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

aww hun i am sorry, that must be hard. i hope that everything is okay. sounds like you have really great doctors taking care of you. it must be hard not to see DD, hopefully after a few days monitoring you can go home? my last pregnancy with my angel i had terrible ms too. i am not experiencing any at the moment so feeling worried.


ladies i have a question. i am seriously terrified to have sex.. a few days before i lost Sophia we had sex and i know either way i would have gone into early labor but i feel like the orgasm made it happen quicker and now i am terrified to do it AT all. is it okay to do in the early months? i know i will be on pelvic rest later in my pregnancy



bluestarlight said:


> good morning everyone. Got a massive headache from not sleeping well last night in the new hospital bed with hospital sounds. Always takes me a few days to adjust. No, I don't have a cerlage, at my 20 week anomoly scan they spotted that i was a little shorter than normal at 2.2cm then checked me a week later and was 2cm so they put me on the progesterone and said they would check again on june 8th. They told me because i was so far along that it was more risky to put a stitch in than to just bedrest and monitor. i've been overmonitoring myself from every ache and pain and had nightmares but those passed and i was figuring everything was going ok since i had no labor signs or anything but they checked me at my appointment yesterday and even before they said anything i could see it on screen. I'm at a really good hospital though, with one of the best nicus around. I believe they will take great care of me. A lot of the nurses think this was caused by me getting pregnant so soon after my first but my doc doesn't think so. She came by and talked to me yesterday, said its definately IC because I had cervical changes without pressure or ptl. She did tell me to wait at least a year, possibly 2 years because that would help with my next one and that i am a great canidate for a cerclage next pregnancy :) Of course i want this one to come out fine and healthy first or i may not even think of a next one. sigh. i wanted this one to be our last anyways because i suffer horrendous morning sickness for the first 18 weeks. I was just starting to feel happy and eating better when all this happened. never ending worry game. I really hope my husband and daughter come in today, i miss her already. i'm usually the one that gets her to bed at night, its like our time. my husband did great though, i think he is freaking out on the other end but i have yet to see him face to face, i can hear it in his voice over the phone.


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> aww hun i am sorry, that must be hard. i hope that everything is okay. sounds like you have really great doctors taking care of you. it must be hard not to see DD, hopefully after a few days monitoring you can go home? my last pregnancy with my angel i had terrible ms too. i am not experiencing any at the moment so feeling worried.
> 
> 
> ladies i have a question. i am seriously terrified to have sex.. a few days before i lost Sophia we had sex and i know either way i would have gone into early labor but i feel like the orgasm made it happen quicker and now i am terrified to do it AT all. is it okay to do in the early months? i know i will be on pelvic rest later in my pregnancy

My first pregnancy, I had morning sickness and a definite food aversion to garlic. This time, I barely felt sick (would drink a ginger ale if I started feeling nauseated) and only had a a couple of food aversions that are no longer there. I felt more of a constant hunger this time and usually if I didn't eat right away, that is when the nausea would hit me. Don't worry about not having morning sickness, just count yourself lucky if you do not get. Also, the little nausea that I did have didn't start until about week 7.

As far as sex goes, I had plenty of it (sorry if tmi lol) until I got closer to my second trimester and started feeling uncomfortable. After the cerclage, my doctor said no more for me...not even stimulation. Dang! Sex can cause you to contract, but I don't know how much it would cause issues that early on. I would definitely ask your doctor at your next visit. Trust me, once you can't have it you really wish you could! lol :)


----------



## 2016

ChovieGirl said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going crazy over here. Just 4 days until my next cervical measurement scan but I am so so worried. I keep having a dull ache in my cervix and it's making me paranoid. Can't remember if I had this last time. Only time i think i remember this feeling was in labour with DS...but couldnt it just be babys position this time? Have resisted calling L&D (think I'm too early anyway) but they will only strap me on the monitor and say I'm not contracting. Incidentally three different monitors I was put on when in full blown labour with my son didn't register my contractions. Only right at the end did they show "possibly braxton hicks".
> I am back on 200mg progesterone and trying to rest but this is nearly impossible with a toddler and now a houseguest!
> 
> What can I/should I do? I can't go to hospital and potentially get admitted for the weekend until Tuesday. The hospital won't internal scan until Monday earliest anyway.
> 
> I also, not constantly, but frequently get a dull ache in my cervix. I kept thinking that I could just feel it shrinking or something; however, when I went to my doctor appointment the other day, my cervix had actually lengthened. I am no expert so I don't want to say don't worry, but it might be nothing to worry about. Is your only choice to call L&D or does your treating doctor have an on-call service? If I call my doctor after business hours, I am prompted to leave a message and a doctor will normally call me back withing 15 minutes or so. If you the aches are constant and getting worse, I would definitely try to get a hold of someone or even go to L&D if that is your only option. If anything, just to ease you mind.
> 
> I am curious, how do you take the 200mg progesterone? I am on a progesterone gel that you insert vaginally like a yeast infection cream and it took me a while to get used to it. My doctor said that the gel can dry and irritate the vaginal walls.
> 
> Also, how far a long are you and do you have a cerclage?
> 
> Try to rest as much as possible. Praying for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I take progesterone pessaries which do leak out a bit but I have been taking them since ov. I wondered if they might be irritating things and the packaging says I can insert rectally so might give that a go.

I am not quite 15 weeks and don't have a cerclage. They measured me at 2.8cm last week and are due to repeat the measurement this Tuesday.

My doc is NHS and doesn't really have an out of hours service. I would just have to call up L&D and I doubt they'd be helpful.

Anyway, I took some paracetamol and tried to keep my feet up most of the day and drink lots of water. Feeling a bit better than I was. Sometimes I wonder if it's all in my head. :shrug:


----------



## lch28

> definite food aversion to garlic. This time, I barely felt sick (would drink a ginger ale if I started feeling nauseated) and only had a a couple of food aversions that are no longer there. I felt more of a constant hunger this time and usually if I didn't eat right away, that is when the nausea would hit me. Don't worry about not having morning sickness, just count yourself lucky if you do not get. Also, the little nausea that I did have didn't start until about week 7.
> 
> As far as sex goes, I had plenty of it (sorry if tmi lol) until I got closer to my second trimester and started feeling uncomfortable. After the cerclage, my doctor said no more for me...not even stimulation. Dang! Sex can cause you to contract, but I don't know how much it would cause issues that early on. I would definitely ask your doctor at your next visit. Trust me, once you can't have it you really wish you could! lol :)

i also could not stand garlic when i was last pregnant, could not even smell it. i think if i look back i also didn't start to feel nauseous until 6-7 weeks so i will try not to worry . for some reason it is concerning me that i have no symptoms lol. my doc also said no sex after cerclage. lol, i mean hey its worth it but i am gonna be one impatient chica.. no big O !!!?!?! well - i haven't had one since i got my bfp. for some reason i am scared. fiancee keeps looking at me with pleading eyes. lol.. i will wait till monday to talk to my doctor.


----------



## bluestarlight

Lol on the no sex. i'm feeling that and its only been since I was 20 weeks. I was just starting to get my drive back too. My morning sickness for this one went from 5 weeks to about 18weeks with this one. Lost 15lbs, and could stand the smell of cooking food, garlic, bananas, or onions. and sometimes laundry soap. My first was worse, I was sick from 6-20 weeks and had food aversions throughout though, lost 25lbs that time. This time I can at least look at the food i'm averting, it was mostly smell that bugs me. Oh and motion, lol. car rides and sex were the worst til the sickness passed. Its gone now though. 
For progesterone, I take it vaginally. They look like little monstat pills that you would use for a yeast infection. The coating dissolves up there and releases the meds. Makes for tons of discharge which concerned me a bit but the docs say is normal.
I got to meet the docs this morning, they want me here for at least the rest of the week, then they will re-evaluate as long as i'm not getting worse, they may send me home or keep me another week to be sure. They kind of still left it hanging, but at least i know now it will be til next weekend. Still no cramps or labor signs, my last cervical check yesterday showed no change.
My husband came up with Elora :) they could only stay a few hours because she got fussy and needed a nap but she was very happy to see me. I had her on my bed nearly the whole time, i didn't want to let her go. I woke up crying this morning because I won't be able to go shopping for her specially first bday present or her party dress for her bday coming up. Her party will be july 7th even though her actual bday is this tuesday. My husband and I were hoping to take her out on wednesday after her one year doc appointment and do something fun, give her a cupcake with a 1 on it, watch her open her first present, etc. I think that is what is killing me the most. My husband doesn't really know what to make of everything, he doesn't seem to be processing stuff or maybe he just isn't as worried as i am or not showing it to be strong, idk. He is doing ok taking care of elora, he got her to bed too late last night because he didn't realize she was getting overtired then wired up by the tv, so that gave him some trouble. 
My mom and sis came too, they know how serious it is but we mostly just chatted about funny things the kids were doing and how my sis might need knee surgery, she fell down some cement stairs last week and badly messed up her knee. She watches my daughter during the week while we work along with her own 3 boys.

And i've rambled on enough...got noithing to do, just finished breakfast, watching the beautiful day open up outside my window. Each day I can make it through is a better day.


----------



## ChovieGirl

bluestarlight said:


> Lol on the no sex. i'm feeling that and its only been since I was 20 weeks. I was just starting to get my drive back too. My morning sickness for this one went from 5 weeks to about 18weeks with this one. Lost 15lbs, and could stand the smell of cooking food, garlic, bananas, or onions. and sometimes laundry soap. My first was worse, I was sick from 6-20 weeks and had food aversions throughout though, lost 25lbs that time. This time I can at least look at the food i'm averting, it was mostly smell that bugs me. Oh and motion, lol. car rides and sex were the worst til the sickness passed. Its gone now though.
> For progesterone, I take it vaginally. They look like little monstat pills that you would use for a yeast infection. The coating dissolves up there and releases the meds. Makes for tons of discharge which concerned me a bit but the docs say is normal.
> I got to meet the docs this morning, they want me here for at least the rest of the week, then they will re-evaluate as long as i'm not getting worse, they may send me home or keep me another week to be sure. They kind of still left it hanging, but at least i know now it will be til next weekend. Still no cramps or labor signs, my last cervical check yesterday showed no change.
> My husband came up with Elora :) they could only stay a few hours because she got fussy and needed a nap but she was very happy to see me. I had her on my bed nearly the whole time, i didn't want to let her go. I woke up crying this morning because I won't be able to go shopping for her specially first bday present or her party dress for her bday coming up. Her party will be july 7th even though her actual bday is this tuesday. My husband and I were hoping to take her out on wednesday after her one year doc appointment and do something fun, give her a cupcake with a 1 on it, watch her open her first present, etc. I think that is what is killing me the most. My husband doesn't really know what to make of everything, he doesn't seem to be processing stuff or maybe he just isn't as worried as i am or not showing it to be strong, idk. He is doing ok taking care of elora, he got her to bed too late last night because he didn't realize she was getting overtired then wired up by the tv, so that gave him some trouble.
> My mom and sis came too, they know how serious it is but we mostly just chatted about funny things the kids were doing and how my sis might need knee surgery, she fell down some cement stairs last week and badly messed up her knee. She watches my daughter during the week while we work along with her own 3 boys.
> 
> And i've rambled on enough...got noithing to do, just finished breakfast, watching the beautiful day open up outside my window. Each day I can make it through is a better day.

It sounds like you are getting more adjusted to being in the hospital and in better spirits today...I am glad. :) It is also nice that you were able to see your family. Also, glad that your cervix has not worsened.

I am sure that your husband is going to be fine. If he is anything like my husband, he is trying to be strong for everyone. There might come a time where he opens up to you more about what he is feeling. Guys just process everything differently than we do. Maybe, although I know not ideal, he can take your daughter up to the hospital on her birthday and you can do a mini celebration there.

My doctor did say that although on bed rest, I can float (not really swim) in the pool. After being trapped in the house, I am going to take full advantage today and my husband and in-laws are going to cook out. If you get bored, feel free to send me a message. I am on bed rest as well , so I know how boring it can get. 

Hang in there! :)


----------



## lch28

bluestarlight so you had sex first trimester? I am scared lol! i am glad that you spoke to the doctors, hopefully you get to go home soon. perhaps husband is trying to be strong for you?? i am glad you got to see you DD - so sorry you can't go out for her birthday with her honey


----------



## olga2424

Hi ladies, :hi: hope your all well...Lizzie, Christiana, Kateqpr, Jimmyjam, Larokera, Bookfish, Liven80 and all the new ladies.

Am so sorry for being away and not updating for such a long time due to some personal reasons I was having to deal with.

Update from me is i finally had my daughter (Portia - Lee) on the 31/06/12 @ 38 + 5 days and she weighed 7lb, she is absolutely gorgeous and can't get my eyes off of her! ....Went in to have my stitch removed and after I immediately dilated to 3cm and at this point my consultant decided to break my waters and place me on a drip (syntocinon).

I labored for 15 hrs with no major changes and my cervix only dilated to 5cm. (fancy that? when you want it shut, it wants to be open)
I was then offered a c/s as my baby was no longer tolerating the labor.
I would like to say a massive thank you to all you wonderful ladies especially Lizzie for the wonderful support you gave me...You truly a God send to this thread.

To all the other ladies hung in there and stay glued to those beds as bed rest really does work, I truly believe it worked wonders for me. :thumbup::thumbup:
Take care and all the best,
Olga
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0971.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## chistiana

Olga-aaahhhh so so glad to hear from you! Huge congratulations hun, your daughter is gorgeous! Well done to both of you! Take care of yourself and your miracle girl!


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies would just like to ask a few questions .. 

Can anyone tell me what I need to look out for symptom wise should anything happen to my cerclage .. I'm just asking as I'm 19 weeks now but been having pressure pains down below and my vagina (sorry tmi) almost feels bruised like? 
Also a few tummy cramps here and there but that could be the lactulose I'm taking due to trapped wind / constipation ..

Just need to know whether I should be worrying about these pains that come and go .. My next check up is in 9 days. 

Thankyou xx


----------



## snflwrgrl9

bluestarlight said:


> good morning everyone. Got a massive headache from not sleeping well last night in the new hospital bed with hospital sounds. Always takes me a few days to adjust. No, I don't have a cerlage, at my 20 week anomoly scan they spotted that i was a little shorter than normal at 2.2cm then checked me a week later and was 2cm so they put me on the progesterone and said they would check again on june 8th. They told me because i was so far along that it was more risky to put a stitch in than to just bedrest and monitor. i've been overmonitoring myself from every ache and pain and had nightmares but those passed and i was figuring everything was going ok since i had no labor signs or anything but they checked me at my appointment yesterday and even before they said anything i could see it on screen. I'm at a really good hospital though, with one of the best nicus around. I believe they will take great care of me. A lot of the nurses think this was caused by me getting pregnant so soon after my first but my doc doesn't think so. She came by and talked to me yesterday, said its definately IC because I had cervical changes without pressure or ptl. She did tell me to wait at least a year, possibly 2 years because that would help with my next one and that i am a great canidate for a cerclage next pregnancy :) Of course i want this one to come out fine and healthy first or i may not even think of a next one. sigh. i wanted this one to be our last anyways because i suffer horrendous morning sickness for the first 18 weeks. I was just starting to feel happy and eating better when all this happened. never ending worry game. I really hope my husband and daughter come in today, i miss her already. i'm usually the one that gets her to bed at night, its like our time. my husband did great though, i think he is freaking out on the other end but i have yet to see him face to face, i can hear it in his voice over the phone.

your story sounds exactly like mine with the exception that this is my first pregnancy. To give you some hope.....I can into the hospital at 23 weeks being 1cm dialated and no measureable cervix. I was rechecked at 28 weeks and I dialated to 3-4 cm. Now, I m 31 weeks. I will be checked again at 34 weeks. I am still in the hospital, but I think the bedrest is really what is helping. At home it would be difficult to stay on strict bedrest, especially with a little one at home. I do not have a cerclage either as it was too late when they found the short cervix. Hang in there....it can so tough, but follow the doctors orders. stay hydrated to keep contractions away. Best of luck to you.


----------



## lch28

olga2424 she is beautiful hun! 

today is my first doctor appt/scan. i am very excited


----------



## lch28

=[ my scan didn't show anything ladies. i am really upset.. my doctor said that everything is fine.. that i am very early and most times you don't see anything .. also he said if i use my ovulation date i am only 4 weeks and 2 days so not to worry.. i made an appointment for 2 weeks from today for another one.. i hope i see something. i was just really sad what if this isn't a viable pregnancy? he gave me a blood test again to make sure my beta went up so i am impatiently waiting for those results.

on the up note i really love my doctor . since he is a high risk ob he is the only dr i need to see i don't also need a high risk fetal med doctor.. he is going to do the cerclage at 12 weeks and progesterone at 15 weeks. is that late to start progesterone? anyway he also is doing a shirodkar he says that is the only stitch he does.. 

i am just really sad about my scan :cry:


----------



## JJEE

Hi ladies,

Olga....what a beautiful baby! You must be very proud.:hugs:

Ich, I am sure you have absolutely nothing to be worried about Hun, your scan was very early and as your doctor has said, you will no doubt see your little bean at the next one..or beans??!! 

I hope everybody else is well, and cervix' behaving!

I am well, suffering with my back and ribs...not complaining though, I will happily put up with my daughter kicking my ribs if she stays put for at least 10 more weeks! 

xxx


----------



## JJEE

Ich, sorry, I meant to say I don't think 15weeks is too late to start on Progesterone, that seems to be about the norm for people on here, as well as myself, and 12weeks later it seems to be doing the job!!

Xxx


----------



## lch28

thanks hun, my doc called back and asked me ov date and i gave it too him turns out i am 4 weeks not 5 so i feel better.. have a question for everyone

is 12 weeks a good time for the cerclage? 

what type do you ladies have have?

is the shirodkar good?


----------



## lizziedripping

Olga hun, so so pleased to hear you are ok and that your beautiful baby girl arrived safe and well :hugs: You have never been far from my thoughts darlin'. Congratulations, and I do hope that any personal issues happening in your life are resolved soon. Pm if you need me :hugs:

Ich hun, 4/5wks is too early to see anything on scan. Sometimes there is a sac, but not usually until 5wks. I never had sickness or symptoms anything before 5.5wks in any of my pregnancies either, so again the lack of symptoms is nothing to worry about sweet :hugs:

Dmj, symptoms of stitch issues are pretty obvious. Cervical changes are less so, but if you had reached a point where the stitch was under strain, there would be definite bleeding, pain and usually by that stage contractions which don't go away. IC pregnancy is scary, and almost all normal pregnancy symptoms fill us with fear and feel terrifyingly like they could be a sign of a failing cervix. I had every symptom going but very little was happening to my cervix despite supporting the weight of two babies. Xxx

Ladies, I'm so sorry not to have caught up with you all lately. this thread has periods of moving so fast, and it typically ties in with a busy period in my life ;) As I've said before if anyone has anything specific of me to ask, head your post with my name in bold and then I can easily dip in to the thread and answer any urgent queries. I really don't mind and would rather do that than keep missing any potential cries for help. Welcome to all the new ladies too, same thing applies :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie.. using my lmp i was 5 weeks 3 days.. but i ovulated late on cd20. so i guess i am really 4 weeks. is ovulation date more accurate for due date and such?


----------



## lizziedripping

If you are certain of your ov date then you absolutely take that as the date. What date did you ovulate?


----------



## lch28

*lizziedripping*
May 24th, cd20, i got pos opks cd18 and 19 and my chart said i ovulated cd20. so i feel a bit better that there was nothing on my scan, except my uterine lining thickening.

i am also really happy with my new doctor. he does not believe in the "wait and watch method" for cerclage like my old doctor wanted to do, so he is putting it in at 12 weeks (wish i could get it earlier) and he is doing a shirodkar, he does not ever do a mcdonald unless the cervix is already too short like in an emergency. i wish i could get it at like 10 weeks, he says since i held my pregnancy till 23 weeks theres no way my cervix would even start to shorten even at 12 weeks but im scared since i had just lost the baby in Feb so what if my cervix is weaker? he is also doing progesterone at 15 weeks, didn't get around to asking if he is doing gel or shots, my mom is freaking out because my grandma started taking some sort of hormone and immediately got a blood clot in her leg.


----------



## chistiana

Lch just to add to what lizzie said i never saw anything on my scans before week 7 and i ve been pregnant 4 times. Also i think week 12 is the earliest they can put in the stitch.. I was scheduled to have mine at between week 12 and 14 but started bleeding (bu) at 12+4 so i ended up waiting until w17 for all the bleeding to disappear. Even at 17w my doc said it was safe. So week 12 is great hun, dont worry at all, therm baby doesnt weight much at that stage to put any strain on your cervix.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ich, that would make you 5wks on Thursday then? Here in the UK consultants generally will not scan earlier than 7wks due to the risk of not seeing anything and so worrying the patient needlessly. I had two miscarriages last yr and no one would scan me the second time despite this, I had to wait until 7wks or until bleeding and a loss happened. I wouldn't read anything into the lack of an embryo at this early stage. Did he do an internal scan or abdominal?

As for the shirodkar, it's brilliant. 12wks is early enough and they absolutely would not do it any earlier than 11wks because that's when they do downs screening. Until nuchal fold screening is clear, they don't stitch - it wouldn't be sensible to do so just in case there was a problem with baby. I was scheduled to have mine at 11+4 with the twins, but on the day emergency cases meant that it had to be rescheduled for 12+4. I was desperately worried, and could feel lots of pressure down below, but in the end it was fine and placed before any cervical changes had occurred.

The recency of your last pregnancy shouldn't really make a difference. The cervix might potentially be made weaker by a full term pregnancy and drawn out, difficult labour, but otherwise it is probably where it was before your last pregnancy sweet xx

Hard as it is, try not to stress darwin :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hey Ladies!

Olga - Congrats!

Ich - I was told by my doctor and have read that preventative cerclages are put in between 12 to 15 wks. I am so glad that you really like your doctor and that he is going to do a preventative cerclage. I too am also a little concerned about the progesterone causing blood clots, especially being on bed rest and laying around so much. I try to move and wiggle my legs and arms frequently while reclined back so that my circulation isn't horrible. The information that came with my progesterone gel said there is a slight risk, but I think the risk increases if you smoke or already have blood clotting issues. I think I am going to ask my doctor the next time I see her.

Does anyone know how common it is to get a blood clot from the progesterone?

Dmj - I am a little over 18 weeks now, with a cerclage and do sometimes feel pressure or even aches, but they are not frequent and there is no bleeding. I really think that my pressure comes from gas and not being able to go. It can be pretty uncomfortable, but never really painful. It can be worrisome never being able to fully tell what is going on.

Glad to see so many people on the forum! Everyone have a great day! :thumbup:


----------



## melshell

Hello ladies! 

I'm new to this board and looking for some advice. My doctor says my situation falls into a gray area of perinatology. 

My first son was born at 25 weeks. Not exactly sure the cause, though I did have an infection. Since then I've had three early miscarriages. So they are monitoring my cervix during this pregnancy, which was 2.5 cm at 19 weeks. The doctor suggested bedrest over the weekend, and when I went back in it was up to 2.7 cm. We are now doing bedrest for another week to see what that does to the cervix length. 

The doctor say with the cerclage I should be go back to more normal activity, but that the cerclage does come with risks. I am so adverse to bedrest. Even though I am able to sit up and take a shower, I feel like I am being suffocated and it's only been three days! But I also fear I am only being selfish, and I should get over it and avoid the cerclage, since it isn't strictly necessary and may cause preterm labor. 

I would appreciate any thoughts on how some of you would approach this if it happened to you. 

Thanks!


----------



## lch28

lizziedripping yes i will be 5 weeks on thursday using my ovulation date, i know it is early but it just freaked me out. he said it was fine but i never listen lol.. he did a transvaginal ultrasound. all he saw was my uterine wall thickening. i am very happy he is doing the shirodkar at 12 weeks. i like him so much. thank you for putting my mind at ease, my beta is not in yet today, she said it should be in tomorrow..

ChovieGirl hey hun thanks so much. when my grandma got the blood clot she was taking hormones and smoking 2 packs a day ! so obv!! my mom was so mad at me though she's all worried. i can't wait for my beta


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

Chovie, please don't worry about blood clots. The main risk comes from being immobile and pregnant, and this risk is far greater than that caused by the gel. all pregnant women are at a slightly increased risk of clotting, but it is still minimal and rare. I had slightly sticky blood early in the twin pregnancy (no one is sure why), and took occasional blood thinning injections. I was on bed rest for 8mths but didn't have any clotting issues. I made sure to elevate my legs when lying down, but tbh not sure if that did very much to prevent anything xx

Hi mel and welcome. I personally would always advise a cervical stitch if it is offered sincethere is evidence you had a previous pretermer due to IC. Though infection was present, this is usually as a result of cervical changes and dilation which subsequently allows infection to track into your uterus.

. At this stage, whilst your cervix is still reasonably long and closed, the risks of ptl or infection are so low as to be negligible, and the benefits of having the stitch far greater than any such risk. 

Having the stitch does not mean being able to resume normal activity tho. Many doctors say that bed rest is unnecessary after stitch, but most ladies invariably end up on atleast partial rest - in part because they are too anxious to do anything else! 

Since you are being monitored so closely, why not wait and see what your next cl measurement is, then take it from there. Certainly if you have dropped below 2.5 at your next scan, I'd strongly suggest going for the stitch. Cervical length can change rapidly in a matter of days, and tho emergency stitches don't always work, most of the time if placed before significant cervical change, they are extremely effective. 

Good luck, and keep resting hun - the sheer, mind numbing boredom will be worth it n the end lol xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Bookfish hun, where are you, how are things? I have been away for several days, but haven't stopped thinking about you. Have those little babies made an appearance as you thought they might? Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## lch28

the dr who did my beta at 11dpo called.. he said my progesterone was only 10 and that it is low.. i think he thought i was 17dpo and had a 28 day cycle but i ovulated on cd20.. anyway .. he said to contact my dr.. do you think progesterone level 10 is low for 11dpo?


----------



## blav

So, I had my cerclage placed on Monday and my doctor said it went well. By the time I left the hospital Monday night I had no cramping and my spotting was gone last night. Then this morning I had a sleep orgasm (never thought I'd dread an orgasm so much) and now I'm cramping a little, with light spotting and I saw a very small clot in the toilet. I'm sure this is all normal but I'm so on edge. Does this sound normal?


----------



## lizziedripping

That's still within normal range for 11dpo hun. From 4wks it should be atleast 12, but since yours was taken earlier, 10 sounds fine. If the doc believed you to be over 4wks, then of course 10 would be considered low, but even then not badly so. Will they be checking it again? When is your nxt scan? X


----------



## lch28

aww hun thanks so much i feel a bit better.. i am pretty sure when i got my beta done on monday they checked progesterone again.. waiting for results.. beta always comes back first.. at 11dpo it was 52. my next scan is on june 25th, ill be 6w4d..


----------



## lizziedripping

Blav hun, bleeding normal after stitch. I would have been surprised if you hadn't had something. The orgasm may have dislodged a small clot from the stitch sight, but in all likelihood this would have happened anyway. As I explained once before to someone, imagine the stitch like a splinter in your skin, it will develop a scab as your body tries to heal around it. As this happens it will invariably bleed and clot and sometimes that will come away. I didn't have bleeding issues for long after the stitch, but many more ladies here did and got safely to term despite it xx

Ich - 52 11dpo sounds about right. These early numbers are to some extent meaningless because there is such huge variation between women with healthy pregnancies anyway. What you're looking for is a steady rise in numbers, so until your second set of results it's so difficult to discern anything valid. 

In the UK bloods aren't checked at all due mainly to cost and partly because you can't read too much into them. By 6wks 4 days there should atleast be a Fetal pole on scan and this more than anything will confirm all is well. I know only too well how hard the waiting is, it's hell actually. Stay strong honey all is looking ok so far xx


----------



## blav

Thanks Lizzie! That is reassuring. I am sooo glad the procedure is over, hoping I will be able to relax more once the cramping/spotting has settled. This pregnancy just wouldn't be complete with a daily dose of paranoia!


----------



## cookielucylou

Hi ladies, not really sure if i belong in this thread but i have to see a consultant next month after a LEEP procedure in january, and i'm trying to do my research before i get there. Keeping everything crossed that they will be fine but after they didnt tell at the actuall procedure that it could cause issues with pregnancy i want to be armed with as much info as possible.


----------



## lch28

well my doctor prefers my progesterone to be in the teens so he is starting me on suppositories today =[ i am scared and i hope they work.. i am also confused because i am taking these until 12 weeks but i am also taking them at 15 weeks for the IC.. hmm..

what can i expect from these? what are the side effects etc? can i have sex using them?

my beta at 18dpo was 2000 :happydance:


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi All. 

So sorry for absenteeism, have had an immense few months. 

Christiana - belated congrats, so pleased for you. Wahey!! You made it!!

Bookfish - so I just caught your last post - plse email me yr news. I hope you are ok. 

Did anyone find out how Olga got on?

Everyone else - lovely Lizzie, Helen, LaRock, Liven & anyone else I've forgotten (have seen Kate!) do plse look me up if you're in London you all have my details. Thank you all for all your amazing support & kindness. Sorry it's so brief. Hope all is good with you. 

Soren came home 2 weeks ago today after a pretty bumpy ride. Am exhausted but happy & just getting used to having a tiny man around. It's a challenge, he is v small ...

Love to you all as always. 

Jimmyjam xxxxxx


----------



## Skyy82

Hello everyone!

I've joined this thread after searching IC on google and spending the last couple of days going through some of the previous posts. My story....had a cone biopsy in 2009 (CIN3) and this is my first pregnancy. I had a scan at 17 weeks and the cervix was measured at 2.2cms, i'm now 19+1 and i've been put on bedrest for the last couple of days as I've been getting some very low down pressure and pains, very much felt like period pains. When resting up the pain goes away if I walk around the house for 15 mins they come back. I don't have another scan booked til 21 weeks and i'm worried that this is the early stages of IC? thinking maybe I should ring the midwife tomorrow morning and pester her for another scan as I'm due back in work on Saturday?

Anyway i'm really looking forward to chatting to everyone on here and reading everyones stories and advice! x


----------



## danielita

*book.fish*, how are you?


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hello all and welcome! :)

Blav - I had a cerclage placed at 14 weeks and had some spotting for 2 or 3 days after the procedure and also felt some discomfort for a little more than a week. Even now at 18 weeks, I still get pressure or discomfort at times. I think it is just part of having a cerclage and pregnancy. I was told by my doctors that if I had severe cramping and heavy bleeding that I should come in. It is hard not being paranoid when pregnant, especially with IC. 

Cookie - I have never really heard of LEEP, but I looked it up and see that it is a procedure where they remove some tissue in the cervix. Is this correct? I also read several posts where ladies stated that they had the LEEP procedure and went on to have healthy pregnancies. The LEEP procedure could possibly weaken your cervix, but your cervix could be just fine too. I would suggest making sure that your doctors keep a close eye on you. Have you heard if this is something that a possible preventative cerclage could help with? I am sorry that I do not have any knowledge on this, but you came to the right forum for support...everyone has been so great!

Sky - I am really learning that bed rest can be one of the best things for pregnancy. I have been on bed rest now for 4 weeks and have actually seen my cervix improve from 2.6cm to 3.7cm. I try to only get up to grab a bite to eat and potty and I take quick showers every other day. I would definitely try to stay off your feet as much as possible. Also, I do feel pressure at times, mostly when I am gassy or can't go to the bathroom; however as mentioned above, if you have severe cramping and heavy bleeding, I would call your doctor or midwife. Just for your peace of mind, you might call your midwife and have her take another look...always makes me feel better to know how things are. Just curious, have they put you on progesterone gel or shots?

Ich - I don't have experience with the suppositories, but if they are anything like the gel, it can make things a little more messy down there. I would assume they might make it a little more messy during sex, but you might call your doctor just to make sure if it is okay. Also, the progesterone gel does cause me to sometimes feel a little more sensitive or irritated down there...nothing too bad, but can be a little uncomfortable at times.

Okay I have another question.... Does anyone feel like their heart is beating heavier while on bed rest? I don't feel it when I am up or when I am laying down to sleep ...mostly when I am just reclined back (not fully on back - dr said I could use reclining chair). I have had this for about a week now and have been chalking it up to anxiety, but it won't fully go away. Just curious as I know that being pregnant causes more blood to have to be pumped and started worrying about my heart. There is always something to worry about, isn't there. lol

Still saying prayers for all the ladies on this forum! ::hugs::


----------



## lch28

i can only imagine it making things all wet and sticky ew.. oh well.. i am glad my dr's caught the low progesterone early.. looks like i am going to be on progesterone my whole pregnancy. 

Skyy82 i would also push for a cerclage honey. . please be as demanding as possible and def push for a earlier appt.


----------



## cookielucylou

Yes basically they removed the abnormal cells from my cervix-i have since read you are supposed to avoid pregnancy for 6-12months which obviously I didnt know to do. I havnt been told anything so far other than i am currently classed as a high risk pregnancy until the consult decides otherwise. From research i have done it can either go three ways: 1.all be fine, 2. the cervix be too scared to dilate properly or 3. Be too weak and possibly need a stitch.


----------



## lch28

hey one time i had a dr remove abnormal cervical cells.. she just used this thing to scrape it though.. do you think that could have caused ic?


----------



## lizziedripping

cookielucylou said:


> Hi ladies, not really sure if i belong in this thread but i have to see a consultant next month after a LEEP procedure in january, and i'm trying to do my research before i get there. Keeping everything crossed that they will be fine but after they didnt tell at the actuall procedure that it could cause issues with pregnancy i want to be armed with as much info as possible.

Hi Cookie and welcome :flower:

You said it all really in your second post, some ladies have Leep with no lasting effects and normal pregnancies, whilst others wind up with a shorter cervix which needs stitching. There is no way at this stage to know for certain, except to watch the cervix for early shortening and/or funneling. Hopefully your consultant appt will include a scan which gives a baseline starting point for your cervix with which to measure its progress.

Incidentally Leep tends not to cause IC generally speaking. Even if it leaves your cervix slightly shorter than normal, this isn't the same as it being incompetent and chances are you should carry a baby to term with no real problem at all cervix-wise :) There are many women with shorter than normal cervixes who go on to carry a baby just fine. Good luck x


----------



## lizziedripping

Skyy82 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've joined this thread after searching IC on google and spending the last couple of days going through some of the previous posts. My story....had a cone biopsy in 2009 (CIN3) and this is my first pregnancy. I had a scan at 17 weeks and the cervix was measured at 2.2cms, i'm now 19+1 and i've been put on bedrest for the last couple of days as I've been getting some very low down pressure and pains, very much felt like period pains. When resting up the pain goes away if I walk around the house for 15 mins they come back. I don't have another scan booked til 21 weeks and i'm worried that this is the early stages of IC? thinking maybe I should ring the midwife tomorrow morning and pester her for another scan as I'm due back in work on Saturday?
> 
> Anyway i'm really looking forward to chatting to everyone on here and reading everyones stories and advice! x

Hi Sky and welcome to the thread :flower:

At 2.2 your cervix isn't catastrophically short hun, tho it is important to keep a close eye on it. As I said in my previous post, there are women with cervixes slightly on the short side who go on to carry babies to term and it is cervical weakness rather than starting length which determines this. If your cervix is short but strong then it will be fine, if it's shorter length denotes it is weak and has changed over a short period of time during the pregnancy, then that might indicate a problem. 

The aches and pains in themselves don't necessarily mean your cervix is misbehaving, but since they go away with rest then you're doing absolutely the right thing by staying off your feet. Until you see on your next scan what is happening with your cl then it's definitely best to play it safe considering your cervix is already shorter than normal.

Period-type pains aren't unusual for all pregnant women at this gestation so it might be something and nothing, but it could well indicate further cervical changes which need monitoring. If your pains increase with rest then it might be worth going in for an earlier scan if loss hun. Don't hesitate if you're uneasy - L&Dnever mind looking, even if only to reassure you. Good luck xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Good news about the beta Ich :) I'm not sure your progesterone is anything to worry about either, tho it's good your doc is so proactive. Have you had low orogesteron issues in early pregnancy before? It's usually something you have enough of or not, and it's unusual for you to suddenly have issues with progesterone production if you haven't had them before.

Progesterone suppositories are fine and don't leave much residue, neither should they interfere with sex lol. x


----------



## lch28

i have never had a progesterone issue not even with my first pregnancy so i am scared kinda to take these


----------



## Skyy82

Thank you everyone for your replies, means so much to actually be able to talk to other woman who have been or are in the same situation. Lizzie you are a font of knowledge! this was my understanding that 2.2 was short but not necessarily a sign of IC, I think my main concern is the period like pains as they have been going on since the weekend and I'm one of lifes planners I like to know what to expect but there's no manual  so its confusing as no two women go through the same thing I know. I think i'm going to wait until tomorrow and see how I feel as I'm due back at work on Saturday, and then call the midwife then if no change. thank you!


----------



## Alisa F

Hi all, I&#8217;m scheduled for a modified Shirodkar suture on 2nd July when I will be 12wks+2, and was wondering if any of you ladies has had one?

Basically just want to know what to expect, what to ask, what they should and should do to me and what recovery is like. That&#8217;s a lot of questions :) 

A xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Alisa, I had one with the twins and it worked brilliantly. It is placed high up at the top of the cervix and as such creates an overall tension to a weak cervix. It does involve dissecting the vaginal walls away from the bladder so they can get access to the top of your cervix, but during the procedure you don't feel a thing. 

Afterwards I was vaguely unwell for a few weeks and felt some bladder discomfort throughout the pregnancy, but this was probably as much due to carrying two babies as it was to the stitch.

After stitch placement there is some uterine irritability and tightening, but again this is normal with a stitch and rarely causes any cervical changes etc. good luck with the surgery xx

Ich, taking the supplements won't cause any harm hun even if you don't have progesterone issues. It will simply support your womb lining and raise your own natural levels slightly. It's probably uneccessary, but essentially harmless x


----------



## Alisa F

Thanks Lizzie. I will discuss this with the doc next week as I have chronic interstitial cystitis so the bladder bit worries me. 

What kind of anaesthetic did they use on you so you don&#8217;t feel anything? I&#8217;m on Clexane (low molecular weight Heparin) and have been told I can&#8217;t have epidural while on it&#8230; eeek! 

A x


----------



## DMJ

ChovieGirl said:


> Hello all and welcome! :)
> 
> Blav - I had a cerclage placed at 14 weeks and had some spotting for 2 or 3 days after the procedure and also felt some discomfort for a little more than a week. Even now at 18 weeks, I still get pressure or discomfort at times. I think it is just part of having a cerclage and pregnancy. I was told by my doctors that if I had severe cramping and heavy bleeding that I should come in. It is hard not being paranoid when pregnant, especially with IC.
> 
> Cookie - I have never really heard of LEEP, but I looked it up and see that it is a procedure where they remove some tissue in the cervix. Is this correct? I also read several posts where ladies stated that they had the LEEP procedure and went on to have healthy pregnancies. The LEEP procedure could possibly weaken your cervix, but your cervix could be just fine too. I would suggest making sure that your doctors keep a close eye on you. Have you heard if this is something that a possible preventative cerclage could help with? I am sorry that I do not have any knowledge on this, but you came to the right forum for support...everyone has been so great!
> 
> Sky - I am really learning that bed rest can be one of the best things for pregnancy. I have been on bed rest now for 4 weeks and have actually seen my cervix improve from 2.6cm to 3.7cm. I try to only get up to grab a bite to eat and potty and I take quick showers every other day. I would definitely try to stay off your feet as much as possible. Also, I do feel pressure at times, mostly when I am gassy or can't go to the bathroom; however as mentioned above, if you have severe cramping and heavy bleeding, I would call your doctor or midwife. Just for your peace of mind, you might call your midwife and have her take another look...always makes me feel better to know how things are. Just curious, have they put you on progesterone gel or shots?
> 
> Ich - I don't have experience with the suppositories, but if they are anything like the gel, it can make things a little more messy down there. I would assume they might make it a little more messy during sex, but you might call your doctor just to make sure if it is okay. Also, the progesterone gel does cause me to sometimes feel a little more sensitive or irritated down there...nothing too bad, but can be a little uncomfortable at times.
> 
> Okay I have another question.... Does anyone feel like their heart is beating heavier while on bed rest? I don't feel it when I am up or when I am laying down to sleep ...mostly when I am just reclined back (not fully on back - dr said I could use reclining chair). I have had this for about a week now and have been chalking it up to anxiety, but it won't fully go away. Just curious as I know that being pregnant causes more blood to have to be pumped and started worrying about my heart. There is always something to worry about, isn't there. lol
> 
> Still saying prayers for all the ladies on this forum! ::hugs::


Hi hun.. I too have been feeling this and like you said always when I'm in bed resting. The beating of my heart actually takes over and can really feel it in my head. I take my bp at home and the last few days has been quite low I'm wondering if this is the cause of that. Xx


----------



## lch28

okay so i used the progesterone last night before bed. it is called crinone. is anyone else using this? i thought it would be like the monistat stuff that dissolves, but nope, it was just a bunch of gel..

anyway i am freaking out because i just don't think i put it in right. i didn't feel any of it leak out and none of it is coming out this morning. no extra discharge nothing. plus i squeezed it after i took it out to see if any was left and like a dime sized amount came out on my finger. i literally think the stuff that came out on my finger is what was supposed to go in!


----------



## lizziedripping

Alisa, they used a spinal anaesthetic for my stitch placement which is what they'll probably do for you. I doubt your cystitis issues will be made worse by the stitch, but they will take precautions anyway with antibiotics just in case :) x


----------



## lizziedripping

Chovie, as dmj mentioned, the pounding heart could be a combination of pregnancy, anxiety and bed rest. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, but get checked to put your. Ind at rest hun x


----------



## Skyy82

Okay so probably tmi, but i was in the bath and for whatever reason I decided to feel below as its been a bit uncomfortable this afternoon. Just on the inside of my vagina at the top feels like a rounded tip, could this be my cervix? I'm sure its not normally there, just feels like Its taking up all the space, should I be concerned or am I overcomplicating things? sorry for the tmi! but hoping someone may know.


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Hi hun.. I too have been feeling this and like you said always when I'm in bed resting. The beating of my heart actually takes over and can really feel it in my head. I take my bp at home and the last few days has been quite low I'm wondering if this is the cause of that. Xx

Hey DMJ :)

Thanks for the response. My blood pressure does tend to sit on the low side. When I had my cerclage procedure done it really went low due to the spinal and I was nauseated for a bit until my blood pressure went back to normal, which is still low. I have just been trying to take deep breaths and focus my attention elsewhere...but it is hard at times. I think I am going to ask my doctor if there is anything I need to do or watch for next time I see her.


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> okay so i used the progesterone last night before bed. it is called crinone. is anyone else using this? i thought it would be like the monistat stuff that dissolves, but nope, it was just a bunch of gel..
> 
> anyway i am freaking out because i just don't think i put it in right. i didn't feel any of it leak out and none of it is coming out this morning. no extra discharge nothing. plus i squeezed it after i took it out to see if any was left and like a dime sized amount came out on my finger. i literally think the stuff that came out on my finger is what was supposed to go in!

Crinone 8% is what I am using. It is thicker than something like Monistat, but trust me, it works. It took me about two weeks to get used to this stuff. I believe the papers say that if there is a little left from the tube, not to worry and that you would be getting the correct dosage. I tend to give it a couple good squeezes to really make sure that I get as much as I can. Also, try to make sure that you are putting the applicator far enough in. I put mine in almost to the sqeeze part. Sometimes it feels like the applicator isn't going in straight and sometimes I have a hard time getting the applicator to just go in...usually if I tense up. You might also notice that the Crinone will make your vaginal walls a little more sensitive. It will just take some time to get used to.

One more thing about this stuff that is icky...After using is for a couple of days, you will start to notice bit of the stuff coming out in clumps that are cream colored. This is normal and my doctor had warned me about it. Just a little weird.


----------



## ChovieGirl

Skyy82 said:


> Okay so probably tmi, but i was in the bath and for whatever reason I decided to feel below as its been a bit uncomfortable this afternoon. Just on the inside of my vagina at the top feels like a rounded tip, could this be my cervix? I'm sure its not normally there, just feels like Its taking up all the space, should I be concerned or am I overcomplicating things? sorry for the tmi! but hoping someone may know.

I am sorry that I do not know an actual answer, although I bet Lizzie does. ;)

I do know that the way it feels inside can change at times for whatever reason.


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hi Alisa!

Normally they can use either an epidural/spinal or the general anesthesia that knocks you out. It is nice that there is more than one option.


----------



## Alisa F

ChovieGirl - thanks. I'm really anxious now awaiting my next appointment next week because I'm on Clexane (low molecular Heparin) and I was told that I can't have any epidural/spinal or general anesthesia while on it. I'm sure I'm not the first person in this situation, but just waiting to have it clarified is drivingme nuts....


----------



## danielita

Alisa F said:


> ChovieGirl - thanks. I'm really anxious now awaiting my next appointment next week because I'm on Clexane (low molecular Heparin) and I was told that I can't have any epidural/spinal or general anesthesia while on it. I'm sure I'm not the first person in this situation, but just waiting to have it clarified is drivingme nuts....

*Alisa*, I am on Clexane as well (since November 2011) and when I had the cerclage I had general anesthesia (intra venous). I stopped Clexane 24 hours before cerclage and then, 24 hours later (after the cerclage), I started it again. Was not a problem at all. I do not know why you've been told if you are under LMWH you can not have an anesthesia. You only have to stop Clexane one day before intervention.


----------



## lch28

ChovieGirl i noticed the clumps today.. i checked inside sorry tmi to see if i even got any in because someone told me if i did there would be clumps and ew.. its really so gross lol.. i should probably try to put it in farther next time. i guess it should be as far as it can go?


----------



## Alisa F

danielita said:


> Alisa F said:
> 
> 
> ChovieGirl - thanks. I'm really anxious now awaiting my next appointment next week because I'm on Clexane (low molecular Heparin) and I was told that I can't have any epidural/spinal or general anesthesia while on it. I'm sure I'm not the first person in this situation, but just waiting to have it clarified is drivingme nuts....
> 
> *Alisa*, I am on Clexane as well (since November 2011) and when I had the cerclage I had general anesthesia (intra venous). I stopped Clexane 24 hours before cerclage and then, 24 hours later (after the cerclage), I started it again. Was not a problem at all. I do not know why you've been told if you are under LMWH you can not have an anesthesia. You only have to stop Clexane one day before intervention.Click to expand...

Danielita - thanks i feel so much better now :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Skyy82 said:


> Okay so probably tmi, but i was in the bath and for whatever reason I decided to feel below as its been a bit uncomfortable this afternoon. Just on the inside of my vagina at the top feels like a rounded tip, could this be my cervix? I'm sure its not normally there, just feels like Its taking up all the space, should I be concerned or am I overcomplicating things? sorry for the tmi! but hoping someone may know.

Hi hun, what you are feeling could be your cervix which might be lower because you are pregnant and have a mild prolapse - very common and completely harmless. It could also be your vaginal walls bulging inwards under the pressure of you bladder or bowel, again completely harmless and as a result of your pelvic organs being displaced by your growing uterus. All these sensations are normal in pregnancy and nothing to worry about. I'd strongly advise you not to put your fingers inside too often tho hun, tho minimal there is a risk of introducing infection every time you do xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Danielita, glad to see all is going well for you Hun :hugs:


----------



## lch28

well i have my date for cerclage, august 2nd.. i will be 12 weeks exactly. my doctor told me to expect some bleeding and i really freaked out. how long will i bleed?


----------



## JJEE

Hello Ladies,

I hope everybody is well?

Ich, I bled for just under a week, it wasn't constant, mainly after I went to the toilet, all completely normal! :hugs:

Lizzie, how are you lovely? I wanted your opinion on my stitch removal, I have been told it will be removed on 1st Aug, I will only be 34+3. I wondered if you had any ideas on this, my doc said on average people go into labour 2wks later making me almost full term, but I am wondering why they wouldn't prefer to remove it at 37wks. Could it be due to PPROM with my daughter (no.2)

I am fast approaching 28weeks...super excited by this, we start growth scans Mon as they are now saying my daughter (no.2) could have had IUGR as she was only 2lb 11oz at 31weeks, and apparently was the size of a 28wk baby, I don't whole heartedly agree with this theory as she is just a very petite little girl. I am looking forward to getting to see baby again, and cannot fault my doctors attention to detail!! 

Lots of love. xxx


----------



## JJEE

Lizzie

What have I done wrong with my ticker? It has just come out as a load of print!:wacko:

xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JJE lol ;) Is this the first time you've tried to do a ticker? It looks as though you've put in the wrong code. Did you want me to get it and paste it for you? pM your lilypie password etc and I'll pm back the code you need to insert.

Ok, stitch removal at 34wks. Usual protocol is removal at 34wks for twins and 36wks for singles on the basis that twin labour generally starts earlier than a singleton labour. It sounds as though your doc believes there is a reasonable chance this Lo could come earlier than average and so is removing the stitch to avoid complications if you were to go into labour.

I personally would challenge this hun. Because I ended up having a scheduled ceasarean with the twins, my stitch wasn't removed until section day at 38wks! My consultant told me that I'd just have to get to hospital quickly if I felt anything like labour so that it could be removed before doing any potential cervical damage. I am so glad they didn't remove it now, because the surgery might have caused me to labour earlier.

Most of the time stitch removal doesn't cause labour, and in fact most women go on for several more weeks afterwards, even when their cervixes immediately dilate after removal. Even at 3/4cms at 34wks, your cervix will only dilate further under the influence of strong, regular contractions. Baby will not just fall out at that gestation, so if they insist on early removal, it is unlikely to cause sudden labour.

I'd ask if they can leave it in longer, it is your right to do so. I'd atleast want to know the reasoning behind removing it early. Your baby is petite, but as you say this is more likely a genetically small frame than any growth restriction, especially if she has always been on a smaller growth curve. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## Skyy82

Thank you Lizzie, definately won't be touching again, just felt uncomfortable and then worried as couldn't work out what was normal :wacko: arghh so hard sometimes to work out what things are right and wrong first time lol thank god for the internet forums!


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies .. 

Another quick question from me .. Discharge? 
Basically when wiping this morning I had a small blob of like snotty green discharge on the tp .. Has only happend the once and it was after a bm. 
Does this sound normal..ish? 

Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi dmj, how many weeks are you again Hun? X


----------



## lch28

dmj - when i had that it was my mucus plug. how far are you


----------



## DMJ

I'm 20 weeks today .. 

It's only happend the once and have had nothing since not even really any discharge, urine is nice and clear. 
Do u think I need to be worried or watch out for anything else? 
I though the mucus plug would be slightly bloody? 

Xx


----------



## JJEE

Thankyou so much, I am thrilled:flower:! Love it! I am hoping I get the remaining 12weeks use from my ticker! :

xxx


----------



## lch28

honey do you have a cerclage in? sorry i forgot..
i don't want to scare you i just wish someone would have told me this.. my mucus plug was not bloody at all and i called my doctors about it (i didn't know it was a mucus plug until 2 weeks after i lost Sophia and did some research) and they brushed me off and said cervical mucus changes all the time in pregnancy. but it was deff my mucus plug and a week later i went into labor. i would call your doc asap. it could very well just be normal cm , mine was a big amount also almost every-time i wiped for a few days. i don't want to scare you sweetie i just want to make you aware


----------



## DMJ

Hi hun

Yes I do have a cerclage it was placed when I was 13 weeks. 
I havnt had any more today so I'm hoping that it was because i had to push slghtly during my bowel movement. 
I will defiantly call my doctor in the morning if I have any more discharge that I'm not happy with. Thankyou for your reply

Xx


----------



## lch28

your welcome, if it is your mucus plug it would continue to show up. keep me posted please. are you on bed rest?


----------



## DMJ

I will do hun .. 

I'm not meant to be on bed rest according to my consultant but iv put myself on modified bed rest, I just get up for toilet breaks and showers and occasionally a short drive in the car for some fresh air. I keep walking about to a minimum and if I do have to go out I wear my pelvic support belt. Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi dmj - ich is right that the mucus plug is like a glob of snot, and that you should be 'aware', but I suspect it isn't the plug in your case hun. In rare cases the plug can come away early, but most of the time it is harmless discharge normal in pregnancy. The colour might indicate infection more than anything, and the mucus plug is more typically brown streaked or bloody. 

With the stitch in place discharge is often even more pronounced, and is the body's way of reacting to its presence, much like any other foreign body. If you notice any unusual cramps, tightenings, bleeding or lots more snotty discharge then don't hesitate in getting it checked sweet. 

When I delivered Evie early the only sign I had was increased milky discharge and a lower back ache. They told me that discharge to that degree was abnormal, but then in my first pregnancy with a full term baby I had so much discharge that it ran like water down my legs every morning from 24wks - clearly tho it meant nothing in that instance. 

This is probably fine in the absence of any other symptoms, but as Ich says don't take any chances, if you're still worried then it never hurts to be checked out xx


----------



## lizziedripping

No worries JJEE :) x


----------



## DMJ

Thanks lizzie for your reply .. 

As it has only happend the once today and was only a small amount for some reason I don't have any bad feeling about it. Iv had no other symptoms and I'm feeling fine apart from that. 
I hope I'm right .. But I will defiantly get checked out if I notice it again. 

Xx


----------



## lch28

i am wondering if ill be put on bed rest automatically at 12 weeks or only if cervix shortens


----------



## nhood

Lizzie, do you know if sitting down puts a lot of pressure on the cervix?


----------



## lizziedripping

Not really hun, sitting is better than walking around - lying down being the best option if at all possible. why do you ask? X


----------



## lch28

ok so i think i may have posted this before but i am still seriously scared to have sex. i started bleeding a few hours after we BD'd when i went into labor last time and while i know that didn't cause the labor i just have this weird idea in my mind that orgasming will cause me to mc. AND I WANT TOO SO BAD I AM GOING CRAZY.


----------



## nhood

lizziedripping said:


> Not really hun, sitting is better than walking around - lying down being the best option if at all possible. why do you ask? X

Ugh, I am just a nervous nelly. My 22 week appt, my cervix fell again to 2.5. No funneling and stitch is in place. I think this was due to a UTI, I had a week back. It was so horrible, I thought I was in labor. I am 23 weeks now and been resting, but I hate to lay flat in the bed all day and night. All my muscles are sore. I was wondering if I sat up, how much strain is it on my cervix. I am afraid my next appointment its going to be even lower.

Also at my last appointment, baby b, had too much amniotic fluid. Are you familiar with this? They are going to give me steroids next week to produce the lungs and I am on Indocin. I am afraid that between this and extra fluid, I might go soon:-(


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi nhood - try not to panic sweetie. Firstly, your cl is very good and not worrying at all! Mine was less than that (around 1.9) with funneling by 25wks. It had funneled to the stitch and was closed below. It remained like that until my section at 38wks. My consultant wasn't at all worried and said it was the reason the stitch was there, to prevent it from opening all the way through.

Do you know how much fluid was too much? This sometimes happens and can be normal variation - other than that, does baby look fine? Unless levels get dangerously high, then it shouldn't affect the stitch or your cervix. There may be a slight additional strain, depending on the levels, but you're in a good position with a stitch already in place because it will help to support the extra weight. Certainly so far the extra water isn't adversely affecting your cl - it is just the weight of two babies and their growth which might have cause some shortening. The fact you haven't even yet funneled is a great sign tho.

As for sitting, I spent most of my time on the sofa rather than in bed because I got depressed being up and out of the way. I lay on my side propped up on cushions usually trawling the internet lol. It is tedious and only adds to the feelings of isolation and fear, but is so much better than being holed up in a bedroom.

Take care xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich Hun, sex is probably ok in the first few weeks or so. We abstained completely once I discovered I was pregnant, but in the first 8wks your cervix isn't under any strain at all and so should be tightly closed. Orgasms aren't proven to cause cervical issues as such, and will only help ripen and soften it when labour is imminent anyway. Sperm helps to speed up the process in some women. This can't happen unless the complex process of labour had already begun when baby is mature and ready to be born.

Last time your cervix had already changed significantly, and although sex might have contributed in part to speeding the process up, not having sex wouldn't have prevented it from happening. By the time you did the deed, ptl was a foregone conclusion anyway darlin'. 

I would recommend refraining from intercourse after the stitch has gone in, and maybe stop from 10wks, but before then the relatively minor contractions caused by an orgasm are unlikely to cause a problem at this early stage xx


----------



## lch28

well i caved and did it and totally freaked out after i almost cried lol..


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> well i caved and did it and totally freaked out after i almost cried lol..

I bet you will be fine. I am assuming your fiance is good now! :blush:


----------



## lch28

haha yes at least i can avoid it for another few days. i feel bad, its not that i dont want to be intimate with him i am just scared.. plus the vaginal suppositories of progesterone does not make me feel sexy at all!


----------



## JJEE

Hi Ladies,

I hope everybody is well?

Does anybody know how Millie and Sunkiss are?..this thread moves so fast they may have posted and I haven't seen?

Just got back from my first growth scan, really pleased with the results, she is estimated at weighing 2lb 10oz, and all of her other measurements are slightly above average, this is a HUGE relief as my other daughter weighed 2lb 11oz at birth which was 31wks!:happydance: keep growing and stay put little lady!

Back to the sofa now!

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Yey JJE - so pleased! At this rate you might even have a 'chunky monkey' on your hands lol xx


----------



## lch28

yay JJEE that is great


----------



## book.fish2011

I'm sorry for such a delayed update. I delivered the babies on 7th July at 34+ weeks. One weighed a little over 1700 gms, another, close to 1900. The little one spent more time in nicu compared to his brother, we all came home on 14th. They are having issues with feeding still, but my h and I are fighting to do everything best for them.

I'm at a loss for words on how to thank the wonderful ladies I met here. You know what we've been through and how much important these babies were.im sure your selfless, compassionate wishes contributed towards us having them.

Thank you so much Lizzie, Chris, Kate, Helen, Liven, Olga, JJ, Danielle, Sunkiss, LR .. Sorry I may be missing out few names. But really, I love You guys till death and will come back to update my on my new life.


----------



## Emerald87

Congratulations bookfish!!!!


----------



## LindyB

Congratulations Bookfish! My little boy was born at 34 weeks and it took a while to get feeding right with him too. He never really took to breast feeding - he would get too tired. I used to express milk and use a bottle. Otherwise I was never going to leave the hospital! We were in for two weeks and it sends you potty! I'm glad you are all doing well. x x


----------



## chistiana

Bookfish huge CONGRATULATIONS hun!!!!!yaaaaayyyyyy i m so happy and excited for you all!!!dont worry too much about bfing...my lo (born at 35w) had trouble bfing and is still a very lazy feeder but it s getting better as she s getting stronger! Well done hun, i am also very happy to have shared this journey with you and all the other lovely ladies! All the best from me!


----------



## LaRockera

OMG, CONGRATS BOOKFISH!!!

You can't believe how happy I am for you! Yet another success story, how wonderful!:happydance:

I'm insanely busy at the mo guys, but hoping to become a regular poster in this thread again, much like Lizzie and Helen when things settle down a bit, to keep helping as much as I've been helped.:flower:


----------



## DMJ

Hi Ladies, just a quick update from me ...

Had my anomaly and heart scan today all came back lovely :) 
Had my cervix length checked today and is measuring 31mm I'm hoping this is still good for my gestation of 20+5 cervix is also closed with no funnelling  

I asked about the discharge iv been getting and she said Aslong as there is no itching and it's not foul smelling then all should be fine. 

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## danielita

*book.fish*, wow, great news!!!! congrats and all the best for your babies and for you!:hugs:

*dmj*, your cervix looks very ok for almost 21 weeks. great!:hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi ladies! I have been a looong time stalker of this thread since the 19 week mark of my 1st pregnancy - almost a year and a half ago! I cannot remember if I ever posted here during that time but I would like to thank each and every one of you for writing down your experiences and sharing... it has been a huge help to me as well as many others I am sure!

DH and I are planning to TTC for #2 this next cycle coming up and I have to admit I am terrified and excited all at the same time. At the end of my last pregnancy I swore NEVER AGAIN but here we are! A brief history of last pg - I had hyperemesis from weeks 6/7 to when he was born and was on home IV therapy and also a Relgan pump for a few weeks at the beginning of second tri. At my 19/20 week scan, my cervix was measured at 1.2 cm, and I was immediatley sent to hospital where I stayed for 2 1/2 weeks. After the first week I ended up getting an emergency cerglage and stayed on bedrest there for the other 1 1/2 weeks until I came home on strict bedrest. No contractions at all until I started contracting at 34 1/2 weeks (fairly painful but spaced apart) and they decided to remove stitch at that time to prevent tearing if I went in active labor. Upon removal I was dilated to a 2 right away. Lost my plug the next day and then 2 or so days later my water broke in the early hours and by the time I got to hospital an hour later I was dilated to 5/6. He came a few hours later exactly 5 weeks early.

I just wanted to ask if anyone has any info about dehydration and IC? I know it can cause uterine irritability and I was wondering if that was maybe the cause (no other known factors, cervical procedures, uterine abnormalities, etc) or maybe it was just 'one of those things'... I am wondering if perhaps I manage to stay better hydrated this time around (if I end up hyperemetic again that is) could that possibly help? I had a preconception visit with my OB and he has already said that he absolutely feels that a preventative mcdonald stitch would be prudent this time around so I am glad I don't have to fight for that.

Love to all :flow:


----------



## danielita

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Danielita, glad to see all is going well for you Hun :hugs:

hi *lizzie* :hugs:, thanks for your thoughts.
yesterday (33 wks of pg) I had an abdominal us (for afi, measuring the babies, etc - all are ok) and in the end the doctor measured my cervix via tvu and it showed only 1.2 cm but at least it was closed. I was very disappointed, as at 31 wks the cervix measured 2.2 cm. 
I would very much like to carry my boys at least 3 more weeks, but realistic thinking, please tell me, do you think do I have any chance? with such a short cervix?
last week I had some BH contractions, more than usually - probably they caused the shortened of the cervix. else, i can not explain: i am still on the bed rest, i still take a.n.t.i.s.p.a.s.t.i.c.s, t.o.c.o.l.i.t.i.c.s and vaginal progesterone, so only the contractions could be "guilty" for this short cervix? 
since yesterday, my contractions are back to normal, I mean are not too often.
or could be the fact the cervix was measured in the end of the ultrasound? could provide this late measurement a false result, as my uterus was already irritated because of 20 minutes of abdominal ultrasound?
the doctor did not checked the stitch - she assumed that is ok as long the cervix is closed.
thank you in advance!


----------



## lizziedripping

Woohoo Bf :yipee: You don't know how relieved, happy, overjoyed and downright ecstatic I am to here that your gorgeous little babies arrived safe and well. Huge congratulations my darlin', you have been in my thoughts for weeks - this is such brilliant news!!

Take awhile to adjust to life with twins. It's tough going to begin with, but gets easier in time. I'm hoping that your parents are able to be with you? If so, how lovely for them to have two little boys to fuss over - and might help the heart to heal in some small way?

Lots of love you wonderful, brave lady. Get back to us when you can, and don't forget to take good care of yourself too :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

A lovely, long, closed cervix for 20wks DMJ, well done you :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Sweetpea and welcome :)

I can totally understand your anxiety about another pregnancy - especially since you had suspected IC and hyperemesis - poor you :( We have all been there, and it took me 4yrs to feel brave enough to take the plunge again after Evie. 

The fact that they're agreeing already to a stitch is a huge plus, and you should feel fairly confident that this time you'll make it to term. Last time an emergency stitch worked for you which is reassuring and indicative that your cervix is probably weak, but not hugely incompetent.

I doubt that dehydration contributed to the IC hun. It can cause ptl, but not 'silent' dilation of the cervix under pressure. It might have induced early labour at 34/35wks and is what caused you to deliver early, but it wouldn't have made your cervix weak. 

It is possible however that the constant vomiting placed additional strain on your cervix at 20ish wks, but again doubtful that this alone would have affected a strong, closed cervix. It might be that there is weakness there, complicated by the sickness - much like a weak cervix is put an extra strain when supporting two babies, when it otherwise might have held up under the pressure of one just fine.

It's impossible to say for certain what causes IC, or in fact if it will recur, but I personally wouldn't take any chances and if the stitch is offered, go for it. I'd be fairly confident that you can carry to term with a stitch. It sounds as though you did go into early labour in the third tri and that was probably unrelated to your cervical issues. You had already begun to contract before stitch removal, and once removed your cervix was able to dilate fully under the influence of further contractions. This might have just been one of those things which may not complicate any future pregnancies.

Jees I've just waffled - sorry lol. Good luck xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi dani :hugs:

1.2 at 33wks is brilliant hun, there is nothing to worry about :hugs: Do you realise that mine was only 1.8mms from 25wks and I was funneled to the stitch!? My boys were huge and I still made it to 38wks with a cervix like that.

It could be now that your cervix is shortening in preparation for labour and delivery, (as it does in all women after 32wks), and this sometimes happens earlier on with twins. It isn't unusual for there to be softening, shortening and dilation weeks before delivery so don't be alarmed by these subtle changes. Your cervix has only shortened slightly, and is still closed - it couldn't look better Hun. Labour for you could be around the corner, but it might not - bh contractions and slight shortening do not mean that you will definitely deliver before 36wks sweetie.

Try not to worry. I had lots of bh throughout the twin pregnancy from as early as 20wks. They never affected my cervix, and didn't cause early labour. Twins are born on average at 34wks, so you are getting close, but there is no reason why these slight changes should mean you can't go way past that gestation :hugs:


----------



## DMJ

Thankyou for your replies  

Just another quick question ... 
Saw my midwife this morning and iv got lucocytes (spelling?) in my urine but as there was no protein in my urine she said its probly not an infection and to just drink some cranberry juice. 

Having this shouldn't affect my stitch should it? 

Xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

No honey, it's basically white cells in your pee which can indicate they you're fighting off an infection. Sometimes tho they're present in small numbers which can just be normal. Usually they give numbers as +1, +2 etc for white cells, glucose, protein. I always showed +2 for protein, but didn't have preeclampsia (which is what it can indicate), that was just normal for me during twin pregnancy. 

Even if you had a urine infection, it's unlikely to affect your cervix or stitch unless it was severe and had affected your kidneys. Without symptoms, and with low numbers it probably fine x


----------



## lch28

book.fish congrats honey!!

haven't been on lately.. scan is on Monday and i am scared for some reason.. this low progesterone is really getting to me.. looks like ill be on progesterone my whole pregnancy lol.. taking the suppositories till 12 weeks then again at 15 weeks

my dr said he would prefer me to take the shots though for the IC. should i demand the suppositories (ew even though i hate them)


----------



## nhood

Hi Lizzie,

It's me again....I feel like a walking bomb about to go off. Two days ago I had my cervical scan and the sutures are still in place, no funneling and cervix is still holding steady at 2.5. Well last night, after I had used the bathroom, I noticed this brown something in the toilet. It was no bigger than my thumb nail. I pick it up and it was mucusy, but when I wipe, I had no mucus or brownish discharge at all. Not even clear mucus. My first thought was that its the mucus plug, but now I am wondering if I had a slight mucus discharge from my hemrroid. I also have bad constipation, but this particular time on the toilet I just had to pee, although I was sitting on the toilet for a while. At any rate, nothing since last night. No mucus, no discharge, everything seem normal.

Can you lose your mucus plug this fast, after leaving the doctor the day before? Does it even sound like the mucus plug? If so, did I lose it all with that little bit. I heard that you get less with twins. I was going to call my doctor, but I see them Tuesday anyway, plus I have no bleeding, no mucus, no discharge or cramping.

Nonetheless, today marks 24 weeks. Yahhhh!!!! I hope I can atleast get to 30.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi nhood - it doesn't sound worrying to me love :hugs: If there were no other traces of anything when wiping then it was probably just some old blood from the stitch sight, especially if you've been recently prodded and poked up there. A 2.5, closed cervix without funneling is a really positive sign, and doubly reassuring that this was just one of those things. 

For the record, the mucus plug is copious and snot-like and if it has come away there would be much more than a thumb nail sized amount. It is clear like jelly and tinged with brown or red blood - unmistakable. Hope that helps xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ich, can understand your nervousness about Monday sweet, but try to remember that your progesterone levels were still within normal range. If you see a healthy embryo on scan, then that's a much better sign than progesterone levels, which are very different for every lady. 

As for progesterone shots, they're deemed just as good as suppositories, but go with whatever makes you feel more comfortable xx


----------



## nhood

lizziedripping said:


> Hi nhood - it doesn't sound worrying to me love :hugs: If there were no other traces of anything when wiping then it was probably just some old blood from the stitch sight, especially if you've been recently prodded and poked up there. A 2.5, closed cervix without funneling is a really positive sign, and doubly reassuring that this was just one of those things.
> 
> For the record, the mucus plug is copious and snot-like and if it has come away there would be much more than a thumb nail sized amount. It is clear like jelly and tinged with brown or red blood - unmistakable. Hope that helps xx

As always, thanks for your knowledgeable reply. I am going nuts over here. Its even worse now that I am 24 weeks. I know 24-28 weeks I will be a mess since this time is so crucial.

I have my baby shower on July 14th, when I will be 27 weeks and I already don't feel like attending. I feel like staying in bed and letting my husband be the gift receiver. Isn't this ridiculous? I was also thinking about asking the doctor to place me on hospital bedrst, just incase I overlook something. I know that he won't, but atleast I feel I have a better chance in bring my twins into this world and not lose tw
o like I did last year. I know I am being silly though, but last year lost (preterm) was THE WORSE thing I had ever gone through.

Btw, the high amniotic fluid is still high, but its not drastically high. Baby b had a blockage in one of her kidneys. They say it usually works itself out, but if not she may need surgery afterwards.


----------



## lch28

lizziedripping i think i am just so scared because my first u/s showed nothing but my uterine wall thickening, at 4w4d. i know it was early but i am just scared.. i keep going through all the possibility in my mind.. if i see a HB on Monday i will feel much better. you are very knowledgeable indeed =]


----------



## nhood

Lch,

Just want to wish you luck on your journey. Its hard not to be scared, especially when you have had prior losses. We will all get through this together my friend.


----------



## lch28

:hugs::hugs: awww thanks so much nhood you have made my night. it is so great to have such good support on here. this website saved me after my loss and it is so awesome that i have ladies to talk too. i recently moved and don't have many friends in the area and my fiancee works crazy hours.. i am scared so much .. losing Sophia was the worst thing that i have ever been through, i just want my rainbow baby


----------



## lizziedripping

You fears are so totally understandable ladies, to have lost babies is tragic, heartbreaking and something which changes you forever. Dealing with future pregnancies will always be scary, something which most women who haven't faced such loss will never understand. 

I don't mind how many times you come here asking questions and seeking reassurance. Pregnancy after IC loss is terrifying - especially from weeks 24 to 30. Reaching viability for me was never enough and in some ways worse. There was the chance of survival, but a long arduous NICU battle to face - that to me was not acceptable and I didn't want my babies to even spend one night in intensive care (which loving Mum does?).

There was no one as scared as me nhood and ich, I am the worlds worst worrier. I am good at reassuring everyone else, rubbish at applying my own advice to me lol. I would have sworn that my boys were coming early in the 20s, I was wrong! Everything was stacked against me, but amazingly I still got to term without any sign they were ready to come. Take heart from that - with a stitch in place it is totally possible to take even twins to 38wks.

Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## pinkladyangel

Lizzie you are such a bundle of knowledge and I think without yours and a few others advice there would be lots more worried worried women out there, myself included. You seem to know exactly what we need to hear whether it be reassurance or advice good or bad. Since losing our baby girl last year I've been reading this thread from start to finish before plucking up the courage to try again. 
I'm 2 days away from 25weeks. The stitch is keeping my cervix closed and my cervical lenghth is 3.2cm. It's around this time last year that things started to go wrong and I'm still a nervous wreck but I feel that with all the help and support given on here there still could be light at the end of the tunnel.
XXX


----------



## lch28

aww lizzie you are great =D thanks so much. i am so glad you carried your twins to 38 weeks =] what type of stitch did you have


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies ... 

Braxton hicks ?? I think I may be starting to experience them and I'm slightly worried as I'm only 21 weeks. Iv never experienced these before so hoping that it's nothing serious and affecting the stitch in anyway. 

Xxx


----------



## lch28

soo i read online that the shirodkar is permanent and you have to get c section?!?!?! is that true? ill do whatever but my doc never mentioned that..

dmj braxton hicks are totally normal hun call you doc if concerned


----------



## nhood

Lizzie,

I had started to feel discouraged tonight until I read your last post. THANK YOU!!!! I need to hear these things to calm my nerves. This period is in many ways worse. Although things are holding steady, my mind can't escape the things that can go wrong. I am almost at disbelief that I made it this far. I just need to trust myself, God and, my doctors more. 

Thanks again for being such a God sent angel to all of us fightin IC. You are really a gem.


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for your kind words ladies - I'm just glad that this thread in some way helps you through 'the journey' at a time when everything feels so scary :hugs:

Dmj - I had terrible bh from as early as 10wks. They eased after 15wks but returned with a vengeance after 20. At the time I did lots of research and discovered that apart from twins causing them more than in a singleton pregnancy, having the stitch present increases uterine irritability. It is essentially a foreign body, and it is abnormal to have it there. As a result your cervix and uterus will react to it, but it doesn't usually lead to contractions or cervical changes thankfully. 

Try not to worry sweet, I had them constantly and nothing happened as a result. It's only if they come regularly and more than 3/4 times per hour that it is worth getting yourself checked out. Make sure to drink plenty of water and lie down and rest on your left side xx

Ich - I had the shirodkar, it is placed high and is extra strong which is why it was used in my twin pregnancy. It used to be that it had to be left in and you could only deliver via a c section, but these days they do an adapted version which can be removed before labour begins. In my case I had a planned section and it was left in and removed after the section xx


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hey ladies!

I am needing to vent. I am 20 weeks now and close to the time I miscarried before. I don't know if I am just making myself more paranoid or what due to this, but I keep worrying that my cervix is not going to hold up. I have a doctor appointment this coming Thursday, but almost don't want to wait that long so that I can have some reassurance. I do have the cerclage and I am on the progesterone and still on bed rest, so I know everything possible is being done this time. I feel pressure now and then, which I have felt before, but think I am paying closer attention to it now that I have been worrying more. I want to have faith that it will all work out this time and I am trying to stay positive, but it really hard to at times. Anyhow, thanks for letting me vent. I just needed to get it out...not that my husband won't listen to me, but I didn't want to stress him out more and know that you ladies are all dealing with similar circumstances.


----------



## lch28

lizziedripping - thanks hun. i think he would have mentioned it if i had to have a c section.. either way i don't mind much. would like to have labor but whatever it takes for the baby.. anyway.. wanted to ask a question.. i have had mild cramping since conception. stopped for maybe a few days but started again last night. i am not in any type of pain or spotting of course but it is just annoying me .. is this normal for 6 weeks? should i be concerned? my first scan is Monday.. i am praying everything is okay.


ChovieGirl honey i am sure all is well. your doing everything possible for the baby. have your cervical length checks all been good? when was your last one? i understand your worry, i mean i am only 6 weeks but i am still so terrified. what kind of cerclage do you have in? :hugs:


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi girls. I'm still hanging around. Catching up on the thread. Thanks for all the support, I am still in the hospital, baby is staying in so far. The only thing that has change is in the last 4 days I have been getting some random contractions that I didn't have before, definately contractions and no BH. My back and shoulders and hips ache from laying down or sitting so much. No bleeding or leaking or anything. Lol, I did fail my 1 hour glucose yesterday though so now am looking forward to the 3 hour fasting one on tuesday...ick. I only get to see my daughter and husband a couple time a week. He had a rough work week due to the extreme heat we had here the last few days, he never handles heat well. He brought my baby girl to visit today but she was super cranky and even though she said "hi' to me, it seemed she only wanted to lay on daddy today. Atleast I know they are bonding well and he is taking care of her. Its just she used to go to me for that stuff and i think she is forgetting me even though i've only been gone for 2 weeks. He told me its been hard handling everything now that i'm in here, all the bills, the cleaning, taking care of her and then himself, then missing me and having to pack her up and travel to visit, etc.
I just wish I could go home. The docs were so confusing last week, one saying 30 weeks the other saying maybe 26 weeks. They both talked I guess and decided to check me again on july 6th when I turn 28 weeks. But only if i'm not "worse" which i'm not sure what the criteria for that is since I doubt my cervix has magically grown in the 2 weeks, let along 2 more weeks to go. I'm so home sick. My mom has brought me 1000 piece puzzles to keep me busy, I have the internet but somedays it doesn't work well with my husbands net book that i have stolen from him. 
Anyways, had some nice thunderstorms here earlier, great view from my window, the A/C is freezing in here though, I wish i could feel the summer heat and sun on my skin, i love outdoors and nature. 
So many things running through my bored head. 
ok, going to bed soon, I'm glad to see the twins were born and everything went good :) gives me hope.


----------



## Alisa F

lch28 said:


> soo i read online that the shirodkar is permanent and you have to get c section?!?!?! is that true? ill do whatever but my doc never mentioned that..
> 
> dmj braxton hicks are totally normal hun call you doc if concerned

Hi ich , I'm having a modified shirodkar placed on July 2nd and read the same info as you but my consultant assured me that the new modified way they do it can be removed quickly when necessary allowing for vag delivery.


----------



## Alisa F

Ladies, I'm so constipated I could cry! Having modified shirodkar placed in a weeks time and I know when it's in I must not strain to poop. But that's the only way I can poop even after taking lactulose. Sorry for tmi but I'm already in so much pain and discomfort as I write this, just wanted to know if you have any remedies?


----------



## chistiana

Bluestarlight- i just wanted to tell you i went through the same thing with my son when i was on bed rest. It was 5 months but at home but still i couldnt even sit up for the most part of it and my ds soon got clingy with his dad and didnt want to spend any time around me. I felt very rejected and alone. I gave birth to my daughter on 18/5 and even though i spend long times bfing and taking care of her i can definitely tell you i am no 1 for my son again!!the only difference is that he s bonded very well with his dad too, and i m very very happy about that too.
Try not to let these things get to you, you ll have your baby and will instantly forget about your worries.x


----------



## ChovieGirl

Alisa F said:


> Ladies, I'm so constipated I could cry! Having modified shirodkar placed in a weeks time and I know when it's in I must not strain to poop. But that's the only way I can poop even after taking lactulose. Sorry for tmi but I'm already in so much pain and discomfort as I write this, just wanted to know if you have any remedies?

So funny that you mentioned this...I was stressing myself out last night about this. I have the McDonald cerclage and strained so much last night that I was worried that I did something to harm the baby. I am worried now that I could have put too much pressure on my cervix.

Some natural remedies for constipation: Drink lots of water, prunes, even grapes help and eating food with plenty of fiber.

My doctor also said I could either take Colace or Miralax, but I am really scared to take anything.

Lizzie - Since I strained so much last night, is it possible that I could have helped push the baby more on my cervix and caused my cervix to start opening/funneling even though I have the cerclage? I felt a little uncomfortable this morning, but I don't really feel so bad at the moment. I know that my straining did something a little to my cervix as I am on the progesterone gel and the remnants of it were also pushed out while straining. Sorry tmi. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> ChovieGirl honey i am sure all is well. your doing everything possible for the baby. have your cervical length checks all been good? when was your last one? i understand your worry, i mean i am only 6 weeks but i am still so terrified. what kind of cerclage do you have in? :hugs:

Ich - My last cervix check was pretty good as my cervix went up from 2.6cm to 3.7cm, but that was almost two weeks ago and I know that things can change quickly. My next appointment (this coming Thursday) cannot come soon enough! I have the McDonald cerclage, which I know is still good, but I wish I would have had the Shridokar one. I want my baby to make it well beyond 24 weeks, but I will be able to breathe maybe a slight bit better to make it to there. 

On a positive note -- I think I can feel little movements now. :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

Bluestarlight- I am glad that the baby is still staying put for you! I am really sorry that you are having such a hard time staying at the hospital. I know it must be really difficult. :hugs:

Hugs and prayers for all!


----------



## lch28

ChovieGirl i am sure you will make it much farther then 24 weeks hun... yay for feeling movements! i felt movements at 19 weeks and it was amazing


----------



## Skyy82

Hell ladies, I'm off for my 20 week scan tomorrow,was 2.2cms 3 weeks ago so got fingers crossed for higher numbers! Still lurking and reading all the great info and advice given on this thread. X


----------



## Alisa F

ChovieGirl - we have Lactulose here in UK and my consultant said it was ok to take during pregnancy so I'm assuming those American products you mentioned are ok too. But I'm a bit hesitant to use it regularly after I had an "accident" first time I used it. Thank goodness I was at home when it happened :)


----------



## Alisa F

Skyy82 said:


> Hell ladies, I'm off for my 20 week scan tomorrow,was 2.2cms 3 weeks ago so got fingers crossed for higher numbers! Still lurking and reading all the great info and advice given on this thread. X

Best of luck, I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Goldy

Hi ladies happy to see this thread. I was diagnosed with an incompetent cervix 2 years ago when i lost my twins at 17 weeks. 

Am currently 12 weeks and have switched doctors since, How do you actually get the doc to place the cerclage before it starts funnelling. I really need to convince my doc to have this cerclage before it becomes an emergency? My last question is how far along do you have to be for the cerclage to be placed?


----------



## lch28

Welcome Goldy. Have you talked to your doctor about getting the stitch electively? i am getting mine at 12 weeks, my dr does not beleive in the wait and watch method, but i suggest you demand to get it done or perhaps switch docs again.. good luck honey


----------



## Alisa F

Hi Goldy, thankfully for me my doctor doesnt want to wait and do it later when it is too late or wait until things go pear shaped before she takes action - so I'm having a suture next Monday when i will be 12w+2. 

I don't understand, if you have been actually diagnsoed with IC why on earth your doc doesnt want to do cerclage?! Does s/he have much experience with IC? That could be a factor.... 

Speak to your doctor and tell him/her you dont want to wait until things get bad. I was told that best time to place the cerclage is 12-14 weeks. You know you have IC so there is no reason they shouldnt do cerclage for you... Unless they're not experienced/confident in the procedure in which case you need to switch docs anyway... Perhaps also do some research and phoning around in your city and see if there are any doctors specialising in IC and cerclages... High risk ob/gyns should also give you a more favourable second opinion. 

Best of luck x


----------



## lizziedripping

lch28 said:


> lizziedripping - thanks hun. i think he would have mentioned it if i had to have a c section.. either way i don't mind much. would like to have labor but whatever it takes for the baby.. anyway.. wanted to ask a question.. i have had mild cramping since conception. stopped for maybe a few days but started again last night. i am not in any type of pain or spotting of course but it is just annoying me .. is this normal for 6 weeks? should i be concerned? my first scan is Monday.. i

 Hey Ich - cramping and bleeding are actually really common in the early weeks and I had it in all my pregnancies except the two that I miscarried ironically. It's you scan today isn't it? Hopefully you'll see a healthy bean and that will reassure you hun xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Bluestar, bed rest in hospital is so tough when you have a little one at home :( As Christiana says tho, you have all these worries about leaving them and the effects, but once the new baby is here none of that seems to matter and you realise that it was a relatively fleeting moment which has no ill effects on the family as a whole :hugs:

When Evie was born at 24wks, I spent 6mths visiting hospital and leaving my 2yr old behind, sometimes for days at a time. I broke m heart over it on a daily basis, but do you know what? He is now a healthy, happy 10yr old and can't even remember that time. He has benefitted so much from having his sister in his life, that the temporary upset has more than made up for it. Try not to fret about that atleast honey xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Alisa F said:


> Ladies, I'm so constipated I could cry! Having modified shirodkar placed in a weeks time and I know when it's in I must not strain to poop. But that's the only way I can poop even after taking lactulose. Sorry for tmi but I'm already in so much pain and discomfort as I write this, just wanted to know if you have any remedies?

Hi Alisa, I was constipated from 18 to 30wks with the twins, and strained every time I emptied my bowel. I didn't take anything, felt lots of pressure and pulling around my cervix, but it didn't do any harm at all. 

Please remember that your whole lower abdomen and pelvic organs are under strain just by being pregnant. They are squished together and supporting the weight of your expanding uterus. It is this you are feeling rather than anything untoward with your cervix. Even without IC you would have similar sensations when straining to use the toilet, it is a normal part of pregnancy and essentially harmless. An incompetent cervix opens as a direct result of uterine stretching and expansion, and something as relatively minor as straining to poop wil, have little or no effect :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Alisa F said:


> Lizzie - Since I strained so much last night, is it possible that I could have helped push the baby more on my cervix and caused my cervix to start opening/funneling even though I have the cerclage? I felt a little uncomfortable this morning, but I don't really feel so bad at the moment. I know that my straining did something a little to my cervix as I am on the progesterone gel and the remnants of it were also pushed out while straining. Sorry tmi. Thanks for your help!

Hi hun, as just explained to Alisa, straining will not usually affect the cervix unless it was sustained and prolonged, and even then it is the stretching of the uterus rather than 'bearing down' which causes a problem. The discomfort you now feel is probably because your pelvic organs are under strain and lower than they would ordinarily be - this is normal and can be felt as pressure low down. 

When you strain, you effectively displace them further, albeit temporarily, and any gel etc will be expelled, much like poop is expelled when you 'bear down'. Even if the straining temporarily funneled your cervix, it would have closed up again immediately afterwards, tho I doubt it did :flower:

I had this feeling even when walking around for more than 10 mins, but it was my twin-related prolapse rather than my cervix. Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Goldy said:


> Hi ladies happy to see this thread. I was diagnosed with an incompetent cervix 2 years ago when i lost my twins at 17 weeks.
> 
> Am currently 12 weeks and have switched doctors since, How do you actually get the doc to place the cerclage before it starts funnelling. I really need to convince my doc to have this cerclage before it becomes an emergency? My last question is how far along do you have to be for the cerclage to be placed?

Hi Goldy and welcome to the thread hun. The stitch can be placed after 11wk, and usually before 14wks. So sorry to read that you lost your twins, and hoping and praying that your pregnancy is ok this time :hugs:

There is no reason you shouldn't make term with a stitch this time sweet. Sometimes twins cause IC, but the cervix supports one baby just fine even without a stitch. I personally would take the stitch option tho just to be sure. Good luck, and you know where we are :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

:hi: Christiana, LR, JJ, BF, Olga, and Helen (you ok Hun, it's been ages :hugs:) :hi:


----------



## lch28

hi ladies, got my scan today and i am thrilled and so happy. i cried!

my little bean!!
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> hi ladies, got my scan today and i am thrilled and so happy. i cried!
> 
> my little bean!!

Yay! So exciting! :)


----------



## lch28

=D thanks!


----------



## lizziedripping

Awww brilliant news Ich, thought it'd be ok :) xx


----------



## chistiana

Lch-oooowwww how exciting!beautiful little bub!

Hey lizzie and all old and new lovely ladies! Sorry i havent contributed at all lately...i ve been following the thread but i really have zero time to write back, natalia is a really needy baby and so is nik so for the time being i am just following you ladies and wishing everyone has a healthy full term pregnancy and well behaving cervixes!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Christiana - your babies are gorgeous. Love the pic :) You have a one month old and a toddler, you shouldn't be explaining to us why you're not able to post very often! I'm amazed you manage to make it on here at all :hugs: xxx


----------



## ChovieGirl

Does anyone know if a maternity support belt can help take pressure off the cervix? I was thinking about wearing one when I have to get up to grab a bite or get water, etc.


----------



## JJEE

Congrats Ich! So thrilled you got to see your little bean this time! :happydance:


----------



## DMJ

Well done ich so happy for you  

Choviegirl - I have a support belt it helps when I'm up and walking about but havnt noticed a great deal of difference to be honest. 

Little man seems to be kicking real low down today and I can really feel him on my cervix at least that's what I think it feels like .. Hope that makes sense. 
His kicking low down wont affect the cervix / stitch in anyway will itt? 

Xx


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. 

lizzie do you think i should be concerned because my scan set me back one day, but i used charts and opks and know i ovulated on cd20.. but according to my dates i conceived on cd21. my fiancee says i always make sure to find something to worry about :blush:

dmj he could just be in a different position but i don't think it could make a difference however i am sure lizzie would know more lol! is he moving a lot?


----------



## DMJ

Yeh he moves around most of the time it was just today that I noticed they have been a lot lower then usual. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. 

X


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Dmj - the kicking low down wont affect your stitch/cervix hun. I had one breech baby pushed so far down by his bigger brother that I was constantly kicked in my bladder and cervix and the pain of it was excruciating. Didn't bother my cervix tho ;) x

Ich a being a few days out is nothing to worry about. You probably ovulated on cd20, but conceived 24hrs later. It isn't an exact science. So long as baby had a hb and was within a few days of what you thought, it'll be fine xx


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie.. i am so relieved .. i thought i was going to throw up in the waiting room i was so nervous.. and sitting next to all these ladies with their big giant bumps!! i can't wait for my bump.


----------



## bluestarlight

Thanks lizzie and everyone for the encoragement. I really helps, i do worry about my family a lot, especially now that they both have a cold and can't visit and niether are sleeping well and i'm not home to help. My sister is planning to visit tonight so i'm looking forward to that. Also, the surprised me yesterday with an ultrasound to check on baby, she has plenty of fluid, looks great and they estimate her weight to be about 2 and half pounds :) lol, she still put her hands up over her face when they tried to get a face picture. I also managed to pass my 3 hour glucose test this morning, that was fun. They started it at 5:30am so I just drank the stuff then fell back to sleep, they woke me up briefly every hour to take blood. By the time i was awake I had my last blood draw and breakfast came :) Today i have been working on a puzzle, my left hip is bugging me tons. TV is very boring, though we had more thunderstorms last night, really intense lightning. The nurse also showed me a computer in the lounge area, I was able to get on to my work email and contact them to make sure my work didn't blow up or catch on fire without me :haha:


----------



## lch28

aww bluestar i admire how strong you are being hun. so glad baby is doing well, Sophia always moved away when they were doing ultrasounds, turned her back so we could only see her spine! she hated them!! Do they have a dvd player? maybe you could ask OH to buy a new tv show series to get into on dvd. After my gallbladder surgery i had complications and was in the hospital for 9 days (not nearly anywhere close to what you are going through) and watched like 5 seasons of Law and Order lol.


----------



## LindyB

Hi hope everyone is ok.

I am 21 weeks on Sat and due my anomaly scan and third cervical scan tomorrow. My cervix has remained at 2.9cm for both the previous cervical scans. My consultant said they are looking for it to go to 2.5cm or below. This is my third child. Last time I had a stitch at 16 weeks as my 1st little boy was born at 34 weeks and I had had lletz treatment for abnormal cells twice a long time ago. I have the same consultant this time and this time he is measuring 1st. Most midwives and doctors were very surprised that I had a stitch last time.

Anyway I have been feeling a bit different down below. STMI but my vagina feels very swollen. I don't feel pressure it's just on the outside. Anyone else have this? Last time I didn't worry as I had a stitch and so I am probably being more panicky about simple symptoms this time.

Also all my friends are asking me whether I am going to find out the sex tomorrow whereas thats the last thing I'm concerned about! I'm too worried about cervix length amongst other things (my second boy was born with a profound hearing loss and has a development delay). I think I need to just chill out and enjoy my pregnancy!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Lindy, sounds like you might have varicose veins on your lady bits hun. Perfectly harmless and very common in pregnanc, especially in subsequent pregnancies. It does feel like everything is swollen down there, and sometimes you can actually see blue, bulging veins. Failing that, it's probably the increased blood flow and pressure on your pelvic organs which is causing the sensation of swollen bits. It may be a combination of all these things, but certainly doesn't sound cervix related hun xx


----------



## lch28

i had a procedure for abnormal cervical cells too.. and they scraped them off my cervix.. oh my god did that cause IC?!?!


----------



## LindyB

Ich I had the lletz procedure once but then the cervical cells came back. I can remember the gynanocologist saying he had to remove a larger area of the cervix then to ensure the cells didn't come back. Then I had further complications with excessive bleeding. I don't think mine was a straight forward case. I'm not even sure if I have genuine IC but I know that my cervix is shorter because of the second procedure. Lots of people have lletz treatment and have no trouble with their cervix in pregnancies - like my friend who has just had her second child and both were about a week over due. I just had lots of complications.

Thank you Lizzie. I'm seeing mu consultant later this afternoon. I hate talking about my bits with them! Even though thats why I'm there! Last time I asked about the orgasm/short cervix thing and it was hilarious. Glad I did though. She said the same as you - it's not going to cause any problems that are not already there. 

Anyway I've got an hour to decide whether or not to find out the sex today. I'm 99% sure its a boy!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## LindyB

I'm back from the hospital and it wasn't great news. My cervix is 1.9cm with some funnelling. It is closed at the bottom but funnelling at the top. I'm having a stitch put in tomorrow morning. The last time my cervix was measured was 3 weeks ago and I feel angry about this because it could have been caught at a longer length if I was measured last week. Also last Wednesday I almost called the hospital as I felt quite a bit of pressure below. I was going to ask to be scanned . I so wish I had now.

Lizzie what do you think my chances are? I will be 21 weeks on Saturday.


----------



## LindyB

Skyy82 said:


> Hell ladies, I'm off for my 20 week scan tomorrow,was 2.2cms 3 weeks ago so got fingers crossed for higher numbers! Still lurking and reading all the great info and advice given on this thread. X

Hi Skyy. Just wondering how you got on with your scan. We're quite similar dates and cervix lengths. Do you have a stitch in already?


----------



## lch28

anyway i am having a bad bad day. nurse called and apparently i have hypothyroidism. she says its amazing i managed to conceive with my level (did not make me feel good) so now i am on thyroid med which i don't feel too great about taking my whole pregnancy. then she proceeds to tell me my progesterone is 12.5. and she sounded all excited about it. i think 12.5 is not good at all. in 2 weeks it only rose from 10 to 12.5 on the suppositories. most websites say that is low. and i am bummed

lindy this is my first time i will get the stitch and don't know much about cervical length but i wish you the best honey


----------



## JJEE

Hi Ladies, 

Lindy, I think 1.9cm is still a good length to get a stitch in, mine was put in at 2.3cm with funneling, I have read stories of people having them placed after being 1cm dilated..try not to worry Hun. I really hope your stitch placement has gone well, and that you can relax a little knowing you have that added support! :hugs:

Ich, I haven't a clue about progesterone levels in pregnancy, but I have every faith that you will be fine..and you are now 7weeks! ::happydance:

Lizzie, I know you have posted about this a hundred times, but I can't find any of your posts...I am almost 30weeks now, am I still meant to be taking it easy, or am I allowed to be myself now?? I am still housebound, but have been on my feet a lot more in the house, should I still be cautious and resting lots? 

I hope everybody is well, I was so looking forward to being more active this week, but we have been visited by the chicken pox fairy! So my poor daughter is covered and I am expecting my son to come down with them any day! Luckily I have had them!

Take care ladies. Xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

LindyB said:


> I'm back from the hospital and it wasn't great news. My cervix is 1.9cm with some funnelling. It is closed at the bottom but funnelling at the top. I'm having a stitch put in tomorrow morning. The last time my cervix was measured was 3 weeks ago and I feel angry about this because it could have been caught at a longer length if I was measured last week. Also last Wednesday I almost called the hospital as I felt quite a bit of pressure below. I was going to ask to be scanned . I so wish I had now.
> 
> Lizzie what do you think my chances are? I will be 21 weeks on Saturday.

Hi Lindy, I am so sorry your appt didn't go too well but you still have a decent remaining length of cervix and are only funneled not dilated so the stitch still has a good chance of working honey.

I like you am angry with the 'wait and see' approach in women who have previously shown signs of IC. Not sure if it's my imagination, but here in the Uk there seems to be a new trend towards not stitching, even in women who have previously had them. I'm not sure if this is to do with the recent pressure on the NHs to reduce the numbers of so called 'minor surgeries', but it is worrying. 

I know that your case wasn't clear cut, and your first child did hang on until 34wks, but still. At 2.9 your cervix was clearly on the shorter side of normal, that coupled with your history should have inspired caution - even if that just meant scanning more frequently than every 3wks.

Good luck today with the stitch, and remember to stay off your feet now as much as possible. Because you are further along than most ladies having a stitch, you have a much shorter spell of rest to endure before you hit the 'safe zone' of 28/30wks (tho I'm sure that will still feel like a lifetime for you darlin').

Take care and let us know how it went :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

JJEE - tough call hun. You are 'safe' in the sense that IC is a problem mainly when baby is so tiny that he/she can deliver through a 3cm gap. Your cervix could still chnage because it is weak, but the consequences are not as catastrophic. It would need to contract regularly now to dilate enough to allow your baby through it. If you did too much, you might be slightly more at risk than other women of going into ptl, but increased moderate activities are unlikely to cause a problem now. A weaker cervix is not necessarily at more risk of turning into ptl, but because it could funnel and shorten more with increased activity, there is still a small chance it could trigger labour. 

All that said, there is nothing wrong with relaxing the rest, moving around and getting out and about a bit more now. No heavy lifting, prolonged, exhausting time spent on your feet and definitely no intense chores ;) I still remained on rest until 38wks, but then twins are so much more complicated and inclined to deliver early anyway that I daren't risk it. 

Hope that helps xx


----------



## lizziedripping

lch28 said:


> anyway i am having a bad bad day. nurse called and apparently i have hypothyroidism. she says its amazing i managed to conceive with my level (did not make me feel good) so now i am on thyroid med which i don't feel too great about taking my whole pregnancy. then she proceeds to tell me my progesterone is 12.5. and she sounded all excited about it. i think 12.5 is not good at all. in 2 weeks it only rose from 10 to 12.5 on the suppositories. most websites say that is low. and i am bummed
> 
> lindy this is my first time i will get the stitch and don't know much about cervical length but i wish you the best honey

Ich hun, you poor thing :nope: Can understand how this news must have increased your worry further. I know that the diagnosis must be a shock, but please be reassured that the treatment is not known to have any effect on a developing baby. The dosage will be adjusted throughout to maintain healthy levels in you, and it is far better to treat it than to leave it alone in pregnancy.

As for the progesterone, why not give your Doc a call and ask his opinion. Because you saw a healthy embryo and hb on scan, this is much more significant than progesterone levels, which can vary hugely in healthy pregnancies. I think anything above 9 is considered normal in the first trimester.

Take care sweet, keep in touch and hard as it is try not to fret :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie.. he seemed pleased with the number.. he said all my bloods were normal but the tsh and i actually had to ask what the progesterone was . i want to ask him if i can up my dose. but i read that crinone 8% is only taken once a day.. and that it is enough. i dont wanna drive them crazy either


----------



## millieboo1111

Hello there ladies,

Sorry I havnt posted for a while now. Just slogging through the last weeks. Theres been ups and downs but feeling we are mainly up now and on the home straight at 28+3 :happydance:

I am also getting used to this resting lark and glad my hubby is able to be with me 24/7 to wait on me hand and foot while I watch tv and internet shop :winkwink:

I have been out of hospital now for 2 weeks after a 6 week stay!!!

My cervix seems to have stabilised at 2cm for the last 4 weeks so thats great and baby is growing perfectly.

My plan is to stay resting/housebound until 34 weeks and then get out a little bit more. i havnt had a chance to get a pram yet or show off my bump to the world :flower: i feel safe now and the fear has lifted and i can now enjoy being preggers!! 

well done to all you ladies, you are doing so well. i dipped in and out and stalked a little and no ive missed out on births and such so congratulations to all of you and thank you. :hugs: Has anyone heard from Sunkiss?


----------



## JJEE

Thanks Lizzie, yes it helps lots! I didn't want to return to normality if it would still put me at risk of PTL, It has been such a rollercoaster the last 16weeks, I don't want to risk her coming early when we are so so close to the end! I have kind of got used to doing very little now, I think when she arrives life will be quite a shock again! :winkwink:

Hi Millie, great to hear you are home and that things are going well! I was wondering how you were getting on. I am so pleased things seem to have stabilised for you, the 34week mark is so close now for both of us!:happydance:

Xxx


----------



## lch28

millieboo glad you are home and baby is well hun.

lizzie i called my dr again (i am the patient from hell) and asked if he could please up my progesterone dosage to twice a day. lol. he said no and that since i am taking it vaginally it goes straight to my uterus and won't show up in my blood at all anyway which is why he was very pleased that it went from 10-12.5 by itself... buuttt i am still thinking of doing it against his orders anyway.. :blush:


----------



## sunkiss

yay millie, i knew u was gonna make it hunny, i just felt it for u from the start, im so happy for u :happydance:!! sorry i have not been updating at all, i was feeling so down about everything but things have turned around n i am doing well praise God :D!! i been on hospital bedrest since 23/5 n still here but thank God we are stable, still pregnant, no more contractions or pressure n doing great!! i cant tell u wut a roller coaster ride this has been but im sure u n the other ladies already know as we all have the same issue pretty much, we r still on this journey but i am so thankful for how far i have come, i kept praying n never gave up on my baby, i been here for 6 weeks today only allowed to get up for quick bthrm breaks n back n bed, i get to leave in 2 weeks at 32 weeks, im so excited for that :D!! so when i got here they were preparing me for delivery, i was contracting a little, had alot of rectal pressure n was 1 cm dilated, they were concerned cause they could see my membranes through the small opening but it wasnt bulging thank God, so they started me on magnesium to stop contractions n gave me the steroid shots, doctors kept coming in to talk to me n tell me the odds of my baby's survival if they had to deliver now n if i continued to dilate they would have to remove the cerclage, well i just laid there n prayed with my whole heart to God n begged Him to please not take my baby n how much i love her n i would spend my life making her happy if he gives her to me, all i could do was pray n put it in His hands, after that day i have remained stable here, they check me on the monitor everyday n no contractions n i am just feeling so much better all around now, i know for sure my baby will make it now, they tell me now that we beat the odds n they now believe i could go all the way to term, my cervix was .8 funneled slightly pass the stitch at is shortest n they havent bothered checking that anymore, they dont want to bother things there at this point unless i start bleeding or my water breaks, i tell u the pressure there has been so much better now i feel like it may have even grown back some...i think they may check again in a few weeks b4 releasing me n i will come back n update n let u ladies know how its going...i believe at the end of this i will go all the way to term n have a story to tell that will help inspire others. thank u so much to the ladies of this thread that have been there for me n inspired me by sharing ur stories n experience, i really appreciate it so much, *lizzy* u r a gift from God for us ladies, i will never forget how many time ur reassurance n knowledge has helped me...i will keep u all in my prayers, keeping baking those babies :hugs:!!

JJEE, so happy to see ur still here baking too, we r so close :D!!

oh i had a sono today n my little girl is weighing 2lbs 14 oz, almost 3 lbs yay :happydance:!!


----------



## millieboo1111

sunkiss said:


> yay millie, i knew u was gonna make it hunny, i just felt it for u from the start, im so happy for u :happydance:!! sorry i have not been updating at all, i was feeling so down about everything but things have turned around n i am doing well praise God :D!! i been on hospital bedrest since 23/5 n still here but thank God we are stable, still pregnant, no more contractions or pressure n doing great!! i cant tell u wut a roller coaster ride this has been but im sure u n the other ladies already know as we all have the same issue pretty much, we r still on this journey but i am so thankful for how far i have come, i kept praying n never gave up on my baby, i been here for 6 weeks today only allowed to get up for quick bthrm breaks n back n bed, i get to leave in 2 weeks at 32 weeks, im so excited for that :D!! so when i got here they were preparing me for delivery, i was contracting a little, had alot of rectal pressure n was 1 cm dilated, they were concerned cause they could see my membranes through the small opening but it wasnt bulging thank God, so they started me on magnesium to stop contractions n gave me the steroid shots, doctors kept coming in to talk to me n tell me the odds of my baby's survival if they had to deliver now n if i continued to dilate they would have to remove the cerclage, well i just laid there n prayed with my whole heart to God n begged Him to please not take my baby n how much i love her n i would spend my life making her happy if he gives her to me, all i could do was pray n put it in His hands, after that day i have remained stable here, they check me on the monitor everyday n no contractions n i am just feeling so much better all around now, i know for sure my baby will make it now, they tell me now that we beat the odds n they now believe i could go all the way to term, my cervix was .8 funneled slightly pass the stitch at is shortest n they havent bothered checking that anymore, they dont want to bother things there at this point unless i start bleeding or my water breaks, i tell u the pressure there has been so much better now i feel like it may have even grown back some...i think they may check again in a few weeks b4 releasing me n i will come back n update n let u ladies know how its going...i believe at the end of this i will go all the way to term n have a story to tell that will help inspire others. thank u so much to the ladies of this thread that have been there for me n inspired me by sharing ur stories n experience, i really appreciate it so much, *lizzy* u r a gift from God for us ladies, i will never forget how many time ur reassurance n knowledge has helped me...i will keep u all in my prayers, keeping baking those babies :hugs:!!
> 
> JJEE, so happy to see ur still here baking too, we r so close :D!!
> 
> oh i had a sono today n my little girl is weighing 2lbs 14 oz, almost 3 lbs yay :happydance:!!

Aw babes I cant tell you how overwhelmed with emotion I am to hear you are doing so well!! I want to cry with happiness. It just shows what faith can do!! JJEE im so happy for you too!! we are doing it!! :hugs:

Ich and all the other new ladies stay positive even when things are looking bleak. The more of us that carry through IC now the more we can learn and help even more ladies in the future.

We have to keep faith even when the odds are stacked against us and you get them looks from the midwives and the Drs that your mad!! like when I first admitted at 20 weeks and I was all like "im going to start knitting" and the midwife looks at me with that face and says "maybe wait a few weeks" like im not going to make it and my heart jumps into my tummy and I want to be sick!! Even then I kept the faith and now i have a big baby bump and a big knitted blanket!!! :happydance:

Our stories are made to inspire others and i just know we are going to make it to term!! Lizzie you really are a gift from God in fact all the ladies on this thread are!! Sunkiss you inspire me so much and have been in my thoughts and prayers constantly.

oh im just ecstatic to hear from you sunkiss. We made it!!! Im glad your in hospital until 32 weeks. I was a little worried about coming home because all the ladies i know on bed rest have kids and were really worried i would do too much but i dont so im not. But I can see how hard it must be to do bedrest as a mum.

A doctor came to me the monday before i left hospital and said that they were keeping me in until term but then consultant came the next day and said right im thinking home on friday!! scary!! But its fine Im used to being at home now. Im still resting alot but dont have the same worrying niggles.

Ive met some amazing ladies on this journey and now looking back I wouldnt change this journey for the world. Ive witnessed miracles and peoples lives change and their faith grow. Most of all im stronger in my faith and experienced stuff you dont get to experience often. Im thankful for that :cloud9: These babies are going to be spoilt little miracles :winkwink:

Youve made my weekend honey, thank you so much!! :hugs: Lets keep these babies baking and stay positive makes a world of difference.

aw love you guys :blush:


----------



## LindyB

Thank you for your replies. I was able to read them in hospital but just about and couldn't post a reply. This time I was in a lot more pain after the stitch op and still am. It went well and remains closed. I will be scanned again in a couple of weeks. 

Lizzie I followed Kate QPR posts for a while. I know she went past her due date but can you remember what she was like around 20 weeks? I'm sure she was one of the ladies who seemed to have a lot of worries but then went full term.

Any way I will have enough time to read all 480 pages of this forum again. But not tonight cos I'm shattered!


----------



## LindyB

Just found it! She was 1.6cm and 18 weeks. She went over 40 weeks didn't she? Also scanned through lots of other success stories. This forum is a Gods send. any way I really am going to bed now!


----------



## lizziedripping

Millie and Sunkiss, I am so pleased to hear from you both and SK despite how traumatic and scary the last 6wks have been you've made it past the worst honey :happydance: I presented at 23wks with Evie, but by then my cervix had already dilated with membranes bulging - we were a few days too late :( You have defied the odds in keeping that little girl in place - inspirational! Don't lose faith now sweet, keep resting and before you know it the end will be in sight lovely lady :hugs:

Millie, thanks for checking in and sharing. Things might have been more stable for you relatively speaking (bloomin terrifying all the same ;)), but your story is so reassuring to the ladies just embarking on the second trimester and looking for hope. I remember only ever wanting to read about success stories against the odds when I was in the '20s', and it's such a relief that you and SK have positive news to share with everyone. Take care chick xx

Ich - put down the progesterone and step away from your bits lol. You don't need more suppositories honey. Your doc is right, they act locally not systemically so make no difference to your blood hormone levels - sorry, should have said that yesterday when you were fretting. Two suppositories will do no more good than one, so stick to the plan xx

Lindy, relieved to hear your stitch is in darlin and urge you now to rest up as much as possible. The pain after surgery can be quite bad. I was in agony for a few weeks and it felt as tho my bladder was tearing every time I emptied it. Never seemed to impact the stitch or my cervix tho.

Kate had her baby at around 41wks I think. She wasn't funneled but had shortened significantly quite early on. She was plagued with bleeding throughout her pregnancy and lived in fear for weeks - the outcome was brilliant for her tho. 

Just to reassure you, there have been lots of ladies with funneled cervixes who haven't had a stitch and made it to term or thereabouts. 

Remember that funneling is the very beginning of a change to the cervix and is purely a 'giving way' of the top part due to uterine stretching. Imagine a balloon being inflated. As it expands, the neck of the ballon gets shorter and funnels out and becomes a part of the 'balloon body' itself as it fills with air. This is pretty much what is happening to the cervix when it's incompetent. This process is relatively slow, and if the neck were to be stitched tightly closed whilst still fairly long, then the changes are stopped in their tracks and the cervix made safe. With almost 2mms of closed cervix remaining, the odds are good that the stitch will work. It is only at a point of no return (usually when full dilation has happened), that emergency stitching is less successful. Many other bodily processes are triggered when this happens, and ptl is an additional risk.

Keep in touch, and if you need anything over the weekend pm me any time xxx


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie.. i am feeling a bit better. wish i could get my cerclage in sooner.


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> millieboo glad you are home and baby is well hun.
> 
> lizzie i called my dr again (i am the patient from hell) and asked if he could please up my progesterone dosage to twice a day. lol. he said no and that since i am taking it vaginally it goes straight to my uterus and won't show up in my blood at all anyway which is why he was very pleased that it went from 10-12.5 by itself... buuttt i am still thinking of doing it against his orders anyway.. :blush:

Hey Ich!
I am on that Crinone progesterone and once a day really works. When I started using it, my cervix measure 2.8cm, then the check up before last was 3.7cm and as of yesterdays appointment my cervix measured 4.7cm (2.2 above my cerclage and 2.5 below). This stuff is icky and irritating, but I am starting to be convinced that this stuff is good. It is going directly to your cervix where you need it. I read that it increased your chance of a full term birth by 45%. So with a cerclage (which is 80 - 90% effective) and the progesterone plus taking it easy all should be well. I am hoping that my cervix stays put.

I think I have been mostly worried about infection from the cerclage, but my doctor doesn't seem to be too worried. I have been having lots of aches, pains and pressure, but sono turned out really good. Doctor seems to think that it is just all the stretching going on or baby laying a certain way. Baby is 14oz...almost a pound! He is also a little wiggle worm. I can feel him move often now, especially when I eat something sweet. :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

millieboo1111 said:


> Hello there ladies,
> 
> Sorry I havnt posted for a while now. Just slogging through the last weeks. Theres been ups and downs but feeling we are mainly up now and on the home straight at 28+3 :happydance:
> 
> I am also getting used to this resting lark and glad my hubby is able to be with me 24/7 to wait on me hand and foot while I watch tv and internet shop :winkwink:
> 
> I have been out of hospital now for 2 weeks after a 6 week stay!!!
> 
> My cervix seems to have stabilised at 2cm for the last 4 weeks so thats great and baby is growing perfectly.
> 
> My plan is to stay resting/housebound until 34 weeks and then get out a little bit more. i havnt had a chance to get a pram yet or show off my bump to the world :flower: i feel safe now and the fear has lifted and i can now enjoy being preggers!!
> 
> well done to all you ladies, you are doing so well. i dipped in and out and stalked a little and no ive missed out on births and such so congratulations to all of you and thank you. :hugs: Has anyone heard from Sunkiss?

Truly inspiring! I love hearing the positive outcomes as well. I cannot wait until I hit the 28 mark. Will be able to be able to breathe a little more. So glad things are looking up. Show off that belly! ;)


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Well done ich so happy for you
> 
> Choviegirl - I have a support belt it helps when I'm up and walking about but havnt noticed a great deal of difference to be honest.
> 
> Little man seems to be kicking real low down today and I can really feel him on my cervix at least that's what I think it feels like .. Hope that makes sense.
> His kicking low down wont affect the cervix / stitch in anyway will itt?
> 
> Xx

I think my little man has changed positions too and is kicking in lower spots. It feels so weird and hard to explain to my husband, but it is so exciting. I told my doctor about some pressure or even bouts of discomfort/slight pain, but she thinks it is just how the baby is positioned, gas and the stretching going on. Apparently our baby's are growing a little faster at this point. 

I have had a lot of gas pressure out of no where. I noticed that when I take stool softeners I seem to have more gas pressure. It's either pressure from constipation or pressure from the stool softener. Lol guess it is something to get used to. :wacko:
Aren't you about 22 weeks?


----------



## lch28

aww chovie so glad your cervix is looking well.. right now i am taking progesterone because my numbers are low but ill be taking it all my pregnancy for the cervix also. its amazing to feel the baby move isn't it? i used to just lay down and put my hands on my belly and feel Sophia kick. Whenever my fiancee touched my belly she went crazy! if i ate anything like a bagel or pasta (starchy) she would fall asleep


----------



## lch28

i have a stupid question :blush: do they do a transvaginal ultrasound to check cervical length? does this mean you see baby everytime they do that?


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> i have a stupid question :blush: do they do a transvaginal ultrasound to check cervical length? does this mean you see baby everytime they do that?

I was just wondering about that too. All of my ultrasounds have been transvaginal with the exception of two. The one I had yesterday was not transvaginal and they had checked my cervix length and baby, so I am assuming they can check it either way. I was wondering how accurate the stomach ultrasound vs transvaginal were for measuring the cervix.

When I was early on in the pregnancy, I could see the baby with the transvaginal one. Now the only time they show me the baby is when they do the stomach ultrasound. I have probably had 6 or more transvaginal ultrasounds and all of them but the 1st couple were to check my cervix only.

Lizzie - Do you know if both types of ultrasounds can give accurate cervix measurements?


----------



## ChovieGirl

How fast can your cervix change in length (shorten)? Can it happen in a day or is it something that happens over a few days?


----------



## lch28

so the transvaginal u/s in 2nd trimester does not show the babe?


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> so the transvaginal u/s in 2nd trimester does not show the babe?

I don't know for sure. They never said they couldn't see the baby that way, but I have not seen the baby that way since being in the 2nd trimester. I wonder if it is because they are so concerned about my cervix?

I just found this website about ultrasounds...it might have something.
https://www.sound-medical-imaging.com/ultrasound/?ultrasound=prenatal2


----------



## lch28

hmm cant find anything there


----------



## LindyB

Lizzie - I am pretty sure I had a shirodkar stitch. This is good isn't it? I suppose they do whatever is right for your cervix at that point.

Sunkiss I'm so pleased for you and Millieboo. It's brilliant to hear from you! It was just exactly what I needed to read this morning. Thank you.

The pain is better this morning but it's still painful to pee and I'm dreading a number 2! I'm going to eat loads of all bran and drink tonnes of water.

Every time I have had a transvaginal ultrasound to check the length of the cervix they have done an normal abdominal one first and spent quite a while taking measurements. I don't know whether that is just the procedure at this hospital in Peterborough. It's a nice little treat I suppose. The sonographer has always let us have lots of photos too when every one else has to pay for them.


----------



## LindyB

Is sitting in bed ok or do you have to be lying down? I have read that cervixes have lengthened and funnelling changed with bed rest. What's the best position?


----------



## millieboo1111

Thank you ladies, if i hadnt had read this thread about bedrest I dont know where we'd be. The drs didnt know what to do with me after my cervix shortened to 10mm after my stich was put in. They shrugged and said there is nothing more we can do for you :cry: because of this thread I knew the only thing was bedrest and i asked to be admitted. I knew i couldnt behave at home. The best thing I ever did.

Ich and Chovie girl- TVU is the most accurate way of measuring the cervix. after 20 wks I could see babys hand or foot or bum or head at the opening. At my hospital they will only measure baby every 2 weeks so sometimes I would only get a TVU and I could get that anytime my consultant requested. 

My consultant wouldnt do TVU on another lady with IC i know because her waters seemed to have gone and didnt want to risk infection. But she was happy to do them on me as she deemed it safe and she is known for being the best and taking no risks at all.

My cervix seemed to lengthen and shorten overnight. Infact im sure i could feel it. One day in hospital i got really depressed and angry and went for a walk. I started contracting and i just knew i had done damage. sure enough the next scan i measured 6mm and funneled to the stitch. I felt so guilty!!

We prayed a lot the coming days and was back on very strict bedrest (mum almost got the bed pans out :nope:) and again i felt pain but funnily enough the next scan my cervix had grown to 26mm so it goes to show dont fret if you feel pains it could be growing!!:thumbup:


Another point I dont know if lizzie will agree but from experience just to keep my mind at rest I asked the lead sonographer if he thought that doing the TVU in a different way could offer different results. He said there is no research to suggest so, but to him it makes sense that it would. What I mean is that some sonographers used this pillow under my butt to do the TVU and some didnt. I was always sceptical when they did because alot didnt so i didnt trust their measurements. Now I would definitley request them not to use the cushion.

LindyB- I had the macdonald stitch and was quite uncomfortable for a while. I too was scared to poo. But i was told it would be ok but is important for us not to get constipated. If I could go back I would completely rest after my stitch. I wasnt advised to so I went for some walks and to the trafford centre for 5 hour shopping trips for maternity wear which i never got to wear cos i ended up in hospital :dohh:

Its a rollercoaster but going to be so worth it in the end!!

I met another lady in hospital whos had a miracle she lost her waters at 20 weeks (her due date is 16th sept and mine is 18th) We have become really good friends and our husbands get on well too and while we bitch about our men they bitch about us lol.....Anyway they told her the chances of carrying further than a week after her waters broke were very slim. This is her first pregnancy too :cry: But I told her that regardless what the drs say get on strict bedrest its the only thing to do...She did and now shes 29 weeks tomorrow and her waters have replaced so she has a full tank of 6.5!!!!! Its as if she never lost any!! Amazing!! I also found out only from discussing IC and why I was there that she had had a LEEPZ procedure years ago but they never asked about it when she saw the midwives first time.

There is lots to be done to help us women who have IC before we have to lose our first all it can take is a few right questions. Glad ive got you guys xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ellie- i rarely have the time to reply to posts lately hun but just wanted to tell you your story is really inspiring and that i m very very happy for you! When you go hone in two weeks please make sure you continue resting as much as possible. Around week 33-34 (cant remember) my doc said i could go out a little bit more...at 35+3 it was my son's b day so i went out and shopped and did the house and inflated about 100 baloons and picked up my son... That night i gave birth to my daughter! What i mean to say to everyone here is to still put your feet up even when you re home and safe! Yes you can do more, and yes you can enjoy your pg more but always put your feet up when you can!!I m confident all you ladies will have your bundles safe n sound, your faith is trully amazing!


----------



## millieboo1111

Thank you so much Christiana, very wise words. So good to hear from you and im suprised you got a second to post so thank you!! love the new pic of your gorgeous bundles xx

Ive been home two weeks and had no change in cervix length for 4 weeks. Even with this news I am still aware I need to put my feet up. I do keep reminding myself that I am not home and dry yet. I will feel comfortable doing a bit more at 34 weeks. but ideally i want to go to term at least 36 weeks.

A good friend of mine who was admitted the same day as me was 26 weeks when her waters broke, she carried for another 5 weeks. Her son was born 31+ weeks at 3lbs 3oz and he is still in scbu putting on weight hes now 4lbs but hes having issues with his tummy. She keeps urging me to stay rested and keep my feet up because she tells me how heart breaking it is to see her son in there and not to have him home!!

I shall take heed of your wise words and go and watch the tennis on the couch :winkwink:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, a TVU sometimes picks up the baby in the very early stages, but is not great for baby scanning as you progress and the uterus moves up and away from the pelvis. If your lucky you'll see feet but not much more from about 15wks. As for cl checks, abdominal scanning can see the cervix is closed and give a rough length sometimes, but it is known not to be accurate. 

The tvu is by far the most accurate means of checking cl. Your bladder must be empty tho because a full bladder can alter length and make the cervix appear closed when it isn't. Some sonographer's are more conservative with measurements than others, but in general readings shouldn't vary by more than .5 over a few days between sonographers.

To answer the question about length changes and how quickly they happen, in general cl changes over a few weeks, but theoretically it can shorten more quickly over a few days or even hrs if too much strain is put on it. By the same token, you can regain cervical length just as quickly with rest. 

There is so much that isn't known about why one women with IC can go weeks on 1mm whilst another goes into ptl with more remaining cervix. Just keep in mind tho that the majority with stitch do make it, and that because this is a mechanical problem it can be fixed most of the time.

Lindy - the shirodkar is brilliant, placed high up (which means your cervix can't have been severely funneled because they couldn't have done it), and sewn through the vaginal walls to give it good anchorage. I had it, and tho it was uncomfortable and left me feeling grotty afterwards, it held in 17Ibs of baby xxx


----------



## chistiana

Oups sorry my mistake, thought you d go home in 2 weeks! Anyhow, yes take your friend's advice...natalia came home with us so we didnt have the nicu bit extended but still, being a premmy makes things like bfing and colic a little more difficult! Go sit your pregnant bumm down!


----------



## lch28

christiana how far were you when Natalia was born? beautiful name honey.


----------



## chistiana

Thanks *lch*! I was 35+3 and she was born 2160... She stayed in the nicu for 4 days and i took her home 2 kilos after i argued like crazy with the docs and the hospital.


----------



## Alisa F

I'm going to join the cerclage club tomorrow, am scheduled for a modified shirodkar at 7.30am. Cross your fingers for me please I feel like I need all the luck I can get....xxx


----------



## DMJ

Chovie girl - 

Yes Hun I'm 22+2 today, I've got my next checkup on Wednesday and also I'll be having my first FFN testing which I'm really nervous about .. Has anyone on here had it done? 

How many weeks are you now Hun? My boy also weighed 14oz at our 20+5 scan

Xx


----------



## DMJ

Alisa F said:


> I'm going to join the cerclage club tomorrow, am scheduled for a modified shirodkar at 7.30am. Cross your fingers for me please I feel like I need all the luck I can get....xxx


Good luck Hun :hugs:


----------



## lch28

chistiana she is beautiful! is your son in your avatar too? i am so glad she was okay. was this due to IC?

alisa good luck i am getting the same cerclage done


----------



## LindyB

Lizzie can i ask you a question?

I haven't had any blood or discharge since my stitch on Friday since this morning when there was some brownish discharge. Can you lose your mucus plug through a stitch? I was funelled before the stitch was placed. Google images show the mucus plug in different places on the cervix. I'm hoping that if I hadn't lost it prior to the stitch then the stitch may prevent it coming out now. I never saw my mucus plug with my previous 2 labours. Just a huge gush of water as they broke both times. 
It's confusing. :wacko:


----------



## JJEE

Hi Ladies,

So pleased to hear everybody is doing so well!

Lindy, I only saw my mucus plug with my son, but if I remember rightly it was a largish jelly like blob, quite distinctive. I am sure the brown discharge is just old blood from the stitch site.

Chistiana, did you have your stitch removed prior to your beautiful daughter being born, or had labour began so it was removed then? 

xxx


----------



## chistiana

Lch- thanks hun, yes my son is in there too, kissing his sis!

Lch and JJEE I m not sure what triggered labor, i was overtired and i felt a prolonged pain... I called my doc and he asked me to go in to check me.. By the time i reached the hospital in 30 minutes i had contractions every couple of minutes so they did an emergency c section because i still had the stitch in and it was about to rip through my cervix plus my lo was coming feet down. Doc said he doesnt want to think of what would have happened had i not gone in. I dont want to scare you ladies but it goes to show you should always contact your doc if you have even the slightest concern. Dont worry about bothering them, that s their job!

Alisa, good luck, hope everything goes well!


----------



## candichic1

Hi Lindy - I've been reading this thread for quite some time now but wanted to respond to you about the brown discharge, as it had concerned me as well after my stitch (especially since it didn't happen until almost a week later!) Anyway, my doctor told me this was totally normal and it is just old blood making it's way down and out. I had this for about a week but I've heard that it can last even longer sometimes. So you can rest easy about it


----------



## LindyB

candichic1 said:


> Hi Lindy - I've been reading this thread for quite some time now but wanted to respond to you about the brown discharge, as it had concerned me as well after my stitch (especially since it didn't happen until almost a week later!) Anyway, my doctor told me this was totally normal and it is just old blood making it's way down and out. I had this for about a week but I've heard that it can last even longer sometimes. So you can rest easy about it

Thank you! It's probably because I have been resting in bed so it will take longer to work it's way out I suppose. My husband said that I perhaps need to be out of bed a bit more so I don't get any clots. Then when I am out of bed he tells me I should be in bed with my feet up!


----------



## LindyB

One more question. What about lying on your back? I thought it put too much pressure on your blood vessels and can be bad for you. Does anyone know of the best positions when you are trying to keep the weight off your cervix and the worst? For instance my 2 year old is deaf and we have to squat down to his level to get eye contact. This position must be putting lots of weight on my cervix. I have tried sitting in the armchair with my feet up and letting him come up to me. Any advice?

My consultant and the midwives advised against bed rest but I am giving it a go. Not 100% - I do get up to get a drink or snack or go the loo. Plus I've been swapping to the sofa/armchair too with my feet up. My consultant said I could go back to work but I'm a primary school teacher so it's impossible to stay off my feet. Once you are in a class with 30 seven years olds you can kind of forget about everything else. I'm going to get my GP to sign me off until my maternity leave starts. I'm sure he will agree.


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Chovie girl -
> 
> Yes Hun I'm 22+2 today, I've got my next checkup on Wednesday and also I'll be having my first FFN testing which I'm really nervous about .. Has anyone on here had it done?
> 
> How many weeks are you now Hun? My boy also weighed 14oz at our 20+5 scan
> 
> Xx

I am right behind you! 21+3 for me. My doctor mentioned that I will have the FFN test as well when I go back, but I do not go back until July 18th. It is soooo tough waiting that long. I do not know much about the test other than they swab you and if they find FFN then it is a good indicator that labor is coming soon. It is nerve racking! I think will also start getting steroid shots at that time too.

As far as movement goes, I really felt my baby a couple of days ago, but now his kicks don't feel as prominent. Is that normal this early on? I know that movements get stronger and more persistent the further along you go. I was told that my placenta is more in the front and read that this can also make it harder to feel the baby at times.

If it is not one worry, it is another. LOL :wacko:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Alisa F said:


> I'm going to join the cerclage club tomorrow, am scheduled for a modified shirodkar at 7.30am. Cross your fingers for me please I feel like I need all the luck I can get....xxx

How did everything go? Hope you are feeling good and resting. :thumbup:


----------



## ChovieGirl

LindyB said:


> One more question. What about lying on your back? I thought it put too much pressure on your blood vessels and can be bad for you. Does anyone know of the best positions when you are trying to keep the weight off your cervix and the worst? For instance my 2 year old is deaf and we have to squat down to his level to get eye contact. This position must be putting lots of weight on my cervix. I have tried sitting in the armchair with my feet up and letting him come up to me. Any advice?
> 
> My consultant and the midwives advised against bed rest but I am giving it a go. Not 100% - I do get up to get a drink or snack or go the loo. Plus I've been swapping to the sofa/armchair too with my feet up. My consultant said I could go back to work but I'm a primary school teacher so it's impossible to stay off my feet. Once you are in a class with 30 seven years olds you can kind of forget about everything else. I'm going to get my GP to sign me off until my maternity leave starts. I'm sure he will agree.

I have been told and read that the best lying position to keep weight off your cervix, reduce pressure and maximize blood flow is lying on your left side. Lying on your back can restrict blood flood, but I believe they say that is more once you have hit your 4th month. I am super paranoid so I stopped laying on my back as soon as I knew I was pregnant. I am on modified bed rest (only get up to get food, bathroom) and my doctor said that it was okay for me too use the recliner instead of laying in bed all day. I usually recline pretty far back, with legs up, unless my neck starts getting sore. It is nice to have a couple of options. Another thing that my doctor told me I could do was float (not really swim) in the pool once week. I would definitely check with your doctor before you do that, but if you have a pool or have someone close with a pool, the fresh air can be nice. :coolio:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

Lindy, candichic said it all really, brown blood is old blood and defo does not sound like mucous plug to me hun. It's not unusual for there to be some blood loss several weeks after stitch - I'm amazed you haven't had more.

As for positions, as Chovie mentioned, left side is best but not crucial for your cervix or baby. I spent most of my time on my left mainly because it felt most comfortable. Back lying can constrict blood flow to you and cause light headedness, and always feels wrong to me somehow - unnatural. However, please don't be freaked out if you occasionally do it. 

Why not try kneeling down to your son? Occasional squatting is unlikely to cause a problem, but anything remotely uncomfortable low down, I'd avoid if possible. Bed rest wise I spent 80% of my day time on the settee, getting up to make the odd meal and get the kids into bed etc. I managed being upright in short bursts of around 20/30mins, but felt sooo nervous that even that was reduced as time went on. I didn't really leave the house after 20wks except for hospital appts mainly because I was in pain and felt lots of pressure down below. On reflection this was likely prolapse and twin related rather than failing cervix, but who was I to argue? Lol xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Chovie, movements at 21wks can come and go and feel scant Hun. I never really felt huge, persistent kicks and punches until atleast 24wks if not more. Ironically movement was the only thing I didn't worry about lol, and believe me the 'worry list' was long for me ;) xx


----------



## lch28

what length is concerning for cervical length ? i just want to know before i start getting measurements


----------



## LindyB

ChovieGirl said:


> LindyB said:
> 
> 
> One more question. What about lying on your back? I thought it put too much pressure on your blood vessels and can be bad for you. Does anyone know of the best positions when you are trying to keep the weight off your cervix and the worst? For instance my 2 year old is deaf and we have to squat down to his level to get eye contact. This position must be putting lots of weight on my cervix. I have tried sitting in the armchair with my feet up and letting him come up to me. Any advice?
> 
> My consultant and the midwives advised against bed rest but I am giving it a go. Not 100% - I do get up to get a drink or snack or go the loo. Plus I've been swapping to the sofa/armchair too with my feet up. My consultant said I could go back to work but I'm a primary school teacher so it's impossible to stay off my feet. Once you are in a class with 30 seven years olds you can kind of forget about everything else. I'm going to get my GP to sign me off until my maternity leave starts. I'm sure he will agree.
> 
> I have been told and read that the best lying position to keep weight off your cervix, reduce pressure and maximize blood flow is lying on your left side. Lying on your back can restrict blood flood, but I believe they say that is more once you have hit your 4th month. I am super paranoid so I stopped laying on my back as soon as I knew I was pregnant. I am on modified bed rest (only get up to get food, bathroom) and my doctor said that it was okay for me too use the recliner instead of laying in bed all day. I usually recline pretty far back, with legs up, unless my neck starts getting sore. It is nice to have a couple of options. Another thing that my doctor told me I could do was float (not really swim) in the pool once week. I would definitely check with your doctor before you do that, but if you have a pool or have someone close with a pool, the fresh air can be nice. :coolio:Click to expand...


I know what you mean! I've avoided sleeping on my back since I was 4 weeks pregnant and did the same with my 2 sons. I even panic if I wake up on my back. I need to chill out a bit!


----------



## LindyB

lch28 said:


> what length is concerning for cervical length ? i just want to know before i start getting measurements

I think in the UK the guidelines have changed. With my last son the same consultant as I have now put a stitch in at 17 weeks without measuring me. My 1st child was born at 34 weeks so not too early but a gynocologist had said I had a very small cervix when he looked at me at about 31 weeks when pg with my 1st. 

Now I think the guidelines are to place a stitch if the cervix is below 2.5cm and/or showing signs of funnelling and if you have a previous pre term labour or mid term miscarriage. 

Although when I met with my consultant again at 13 weeks he said "Well shall we do a stitch again?" I then mentioned that I had never been measured before so he went down that route. I wish I just said stitch! I was 2.9cm with no funneling from 14 weeks to 18 weeks. Then at 20 I was 1.9cm /2.0cm with funneling. I feel so stupid. But I suppose I have no idea what length etc my cervix was with my 2 boys as I was never measured. 

Sorry to give you my life story! It's because I'm doing bed rest! Lizzie will give you a much more brief and scientific answer! 

Right I better stay offline for a bit!


----------



## LindyB

Chovie I am 21 weeks too and I feel a lot of movements some days and not so much on others like yesterday.

I'm sure I felt flutterings etc earlier with my 2nd so I was worried this time but my placenta was still quite low when I had the scans so that was why I couldn't feel as much.:flower:


----------



## lch28

thanks lindy, i am getting the cerclage at 12 weeks electively. just wanted to know what is considered a short cervix


----------



## snflwrgrl9

Hi All,

I haven't been on the site in a few weeks, but just wanted to update you and give you hope, especially those on bedrest. I am finally home from the hospital after being there for 10 weeks and 2 days. The little guy is still "cookin" in my belly and last week at my ultrasound he was 5 pounds 6 ounces.

I did not have a cerclage and was dialated 1 cm at 23 weeks with no measureable cervix. I was checked again at 28 weeks and as 3-4cm dialated and 75% effaced. At last check I was still 4 cm, but 90% effaced. I feel bedrest was what helped. Stay strong ladies!! I didn't think I would reach 35 weeks and here I am. If I can do it, you can do it!


----------



## Alisa F

Thanks for the well wishes, I think it helped because the cerclage was apparently a success and I'm home now after an overnight stay. 

My doc said now the only issue will be infection especially seeing as I'm really prone to them no matter what I do. Also I've always had to strain at least a teeny bit with bowel movements. 

Any tips on either two issues? What can I possibly to avoid infection?


----------



## lch28

snflwrgrl9 i am so happy everything worked out for you

Alisa F glad the cerclage was a success.. i am sure lizzie will have a good answer

and i have a question too for lizzie =D

soo my mom is sick and she really needed help cleaning, without thinking i lifted her huge gigantic heavy vacuum up the steps and im worried sick about it. i feel its bad to begin with plus im high risk. i don't have any cramping, and its nothing i haven't done before, i always vacuum for her. just not since the BFP


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Ich - lifting the vac won't do any harm at this early stage, your cervix is not currently under 'baby strain'. I'd recommend staying away from any heavy lifting from now on tho ;) x

Alisa honey, remind me again what infection history you have? Is it purely urine/yeast infections? Have you been battling them so far this pregnancy? X


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie, i won't be doing that any more thats for sure =]


----------



## Alisa F

Hi Lizzie, I have chronic interstitial cystitis which they found after we lost our son in 2010. During this preg they found group b strep in my urine about 3 weeks ago but treated me with antibiotics. Vag swabs done at the same time came back clear. 

Since I wrote last night we had to call me an ambulance and I spent a lot of time in emergency as I couldn't breathe and was in horrific pain in the rib cage area. But I think it's unrelated. When I was there they asked about my bleeding after cerclage. It wasn't until this morning that I realised I've had a liitle more blood then in hospital (suture was Monday midday) and it's now Wednesday morning and I've still got pink blood on the pad and it's not a lot but a tad more than at hospital. Maybe it was all the walking around at A&E.... What was your experience with bleeding? When is it supposed to taper off and stop? 

A x


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies ... 

At hospital now and have been asked to take part In the progesterone study .. Can someone give me an insight to this, I have read the information papers but just wanted to know if anyone else has taken these aswel as having a cerclage? il be taking them until 34 weeks. 

Had my first ffn test also and just waiting for the results of that ... 

Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Alisa just wanted to let you know that during my pg i was very prone to infections too especially after the cerclage. For some reason this foreign object attracted infections constantly and i was treated with antibiotics 4 times! In the end they stopped giving me antibiotics because they wouldnt clear the infection. Just make sure you get monthly swabs and monitor discharge. Re the bleeding it lasted for about 4-5 days for me if i remember correctly


----------



## Alisa F

chistiana said:


> Alisa just wanted to let you know that during my pg i was very prone to infections too especially after the cerclage. For some reason this foreign object attracted infections constantly and i was treated with antibiotics 4 times! In the end they stopped giving me antibiotics because they wouldnt clear the infection. Just make sure you get monthly swabs and monitor discharge. Re the bleeding it lasted for about 4-5 days for me if i remember correctly

Thanks fir letting me know, it's reassuring to know you delivered safely despite the infections, I'm so happy for you. 

I've already had 2 courses of antibiotics for group b strep in urine and for before/during cerclage procedure. They've said they will do monthly swabs for me and fortnightly urine culture but that they aim to only use topical creams(???) rather than oral antibiotics if they find any infection on th stitch. 

Anyone had topical ointment for infection on stitch?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Alisa hun. Bleeding after cerclage is to be expected and yours doesn't sound like much or anything to worry about :) 

As for infection, there is no reason why your cystitis should affect the stitch or pregnancy, neither should strep. Lots more women would be found to have these bugs if they were screened (which most aren't), and the majority make it to term with no known problems. You're in a good position now because you will be extensively screened. I'm not sure treating the infections will make a huge difference, but its always a good thing to rule it out as a potential complicating factor. 

There is a debate over whether infections are chicken or egg as regards ptl. It seems tho that they can only do harm after the cervix has already dilated and they have tracked 'north'. With a stitched, closed cervix it is very unusual for infection to make it into the uterus. I had BV detected at 20wks, but I wasn't treated for another month. It didn't cause any problems and is a common bug found in lots of pregnant women.

Take care and rest up over the coming days xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Dmj - I'd personally go for it honey. There aren't any known side effects with progesterone use, but because it's a relatively new treatment it's possible long term effects (if any) are not yet known. Feel assured tho that it is a naturally occurring hormone anyway, and for just a few months it's benefits far outweigh any possible and very remote risk. I'd have paid thousands to have had the added security of progesterone in my pregnancy xx


----------



## DMJ

Thanks for your reply lizzie ... I found out after that the trial I'm taking part in is 50% of women will get the real thing and 50% of women will get a dummy suppositrie ( hope this makes sense ) its so they can then compare the two groups. so I won't know what one I'm getting just that I have to take it until I'm 34 weeks. 

My cervix has no changes and is measuring 31mm and my ffn test came back negative which I'm so pleased about as my chances of going to near full term now are high :thumbup:

Next appointment is 3 weeks (I'm already counting down the days lol) 

Xx


----------



## Alisa F

Thanks Lizzie. I'm feeling better after reading your and Christiana's responses. Indeed I've been promised closer monitoring so hopefully if there is any infection it won't go undetected too long. Feeling good about things for the first time :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Hi ladies ...
> 
> At hospital now and have been asked to take part In the progesterone study .. Can someone give me an insight to this, I have read the information papers but just wanted to know if anyone else has taken these aswel as having a cerclage? il be taking them until 34 weeks.
> 
> Had my first ffn test also and just waiting for the results of that ...
> 
> Xxx

I use progesterone gel in addition to having a cerclage, but I have not done a study. The progesterone I use seems to be working really well.


----------



## ChovieGirl

Alisa F said:


> Hi Lizzie, I have chronic interstitial cystitis which they found after we lost our son in 2010. During this preg they found group b strep in my urine about 3 weeks ago but treated me with antibiotics. Vag swabs done at the same time came back clear.
> 
> Since I wrote last night we had to call me an ambulance and I spent a lot of time in emergency as I couldn't breathe and was in horrific pain in the rib cage area. But I think it's unrelated. When I was there they asked about my bleeding after cerclage. It wasn't until this morning that I realised I've had a liitle more blood then in hospital (suture was Monday midday) and it's now Wednesday morning and I've still got pink blood on the pad and it's not a lot but a tad more than at hospital. Maybe it was all the walking around at A&E.... What was your experience with bleeding? When is it supposed to taper off and stop?
> 
> A x

So sorry you had to go through all that. It is so hard not to worry.
Many prayers your way! :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Thanks for your reply lizzie ... I found out after that the trial I'm taking part in is 50% of women will get the real thing and 50% of women will get a dummy suppositrie ( hope this makes sense ) its so they can then compare the two groups. so I won't know what one I'm getting just that I have to take it until I'm 34 weeks.
> 
> My cervix has no changes and is measuring 31mm and my ffn test came back negative which I'm so pleased about as my chances of going to near full term now are high :thumbup:
> 
> Next appointment is 3 weeks (I'm already counting down the days lol)
> 
> Xx

Glad your FFN test came back negative! :)


----------



## Alisa F

DMJ said:


> Thanks for your reply lizzie ... I found out after that the trial I'm taking part in is 50% of women will get the real thing and 50% of women will get a dummy suppositrie ( hope this makes sense ) its so they can then compare the two groups. so I won't know what one I'm getting just that I have to take it until I'm 34 weeks.
> 
> My cervix has no changes and is measuring 31mm and my ffn test came back negative which I'm so pleased about as my chances of going to near full term now are high :thumbup:
> 
> Next appointment is 3 weeks (I'm already counting down the days lol)
> 
> Xx

Hi DMJ, I get the impression progesterone during pg is very much an American thing which seems to really work, but whenever I've asked about it here in UK docs have been very dismissive almost. Hopefully you won't be in the placebo group and will get all the full benefits of the progesterone, but then again I'm a big believer in the placebo effect, so you can't really go wring :) good luck.


----------



## Alisa F

ChovieGirl, thanks hon, and I'm wishing you and your bubba all the best xxx


----------



## JJEE

Hi Alisa, 

Just wanted to say i am in London and have been given progesterone, i was prescibed it from wk 15 when my cervix began to funnel. They did mention taking part in the optimum trial, as i had already had a pre termer but withdrew that and prescibed it anyway as my cervix had already changed considerably in a week! 
Maybe it's a hospital thing here...they would have given it to me after my stitch anyway..but i was already on it..i am having the baby at Chelsea and Westminster.

xx


----------



## Alisa F

JJEE - thanks for letting me know and the fact you're booked in at ChelWest explains everything :) I went there once and nearly cried how beautiful it is and how good the doc was. Unfortunately I'm in the catchment area for st marys paddington but have luckily managed to wrangle my way into queen Charlotte's to their high risk clinic and have an appt there next week and will ask about progesterone xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hey girls. i had a preterm baby (27wks) last yr. I am now 15wks preg and having a stitch in tomorrow as my cervix was 3cm two wks ago and is 2.3 now. I dont know what to expect and I am terrified of losing baby! I was given the option of having progesterone pessaries instead?!


----------



## JJEE

Alisa, 

It is lovely isn't it...however my doctor is also at either queen Charlottes or St Marys, her name is Vassu, I will come back to you with her surname..do you know who you are seeing? She is nothing short of amazing, I hope it is her you get to see, you will be very well looked after! 

xx


----------



## JJEE

Hi Hopeful,

Congratulations on your pregnancy!

I had my stitch placed at 16weeks and also measuring 2.3, the op itself is really straight forward and took about 30mins under spinal anaesthetic, it wasn't uncomfortable, and I did bleed after for about a week, but only when getting up to use the bathroom. I have then been taking it very easy for the rest of my pregnancy, resting as much as possible! 

I am also on progesterone, could you have both, progesterone and the stitch..it is just that bit of extra reassurance! 

You are in good hands on this thread, Lizzie will be able to answer all of your questions!

xx


----------



## Alisa F

JJEE said:


> Alisa,
> 
> It is lovely isn't it...however my doctor is also at either queen Charlottes or St Marys, her name is Vassu, I will come back to you with her surname..do you know who you are seeing? She is nothing short of amazing, I hope it is her you get to see, you will be very well looked after!
> 
> xx

I think I will be under the care of prof phillip Bennett but seeing his docs but I only know their first names - Jenny and Manju I believe. I've only seen each of them briefly on nhs so of course it was all very rushed and hectic but still good and a million times better than at at marys. Vassu rings a bell though.... x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

JJEE said:


> Hi Hopeful,
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy!
> 
> I had my stitch placed at 16weeks and also measuring 2.3, the op itself is really straight forward and took about 30mins under spinal anaesthetic, it wasn't uncomfortable, and I did bleed after for about a week, but only when getting up to use the bathroom. I have then been taking it very easy for the rest of my pregnancy, resting as much as possible!
> 
> I am also on progesterone, could you have both, progesterone and the stitch..it is just that bit of extra reassurance!
> 
> You are in good hands on this thread, Lizzie will be able to answer all of your questions!
> 
> xx

Thankyou so much. Is bleeding normal then? I hope it works for me as i firmly believe this is why I had my first so early. I see u are 30 weeks now! Congrats. Are they still measuring your cervix now you have the stitch? x


----------



## Alisa F

Hi hopeful, I just had stitch on Monday when I was 12+2. My cervix was measuring normal but they wanted to get in early while it was all good and did a high up modified shirodkar under general. 

They put me under at about 1230 and I was awake and alert within the hour. I have bladder issues anyway so I've had pain peeing and stuff but that's specific to me. 

I had discomfort, of course, and am still resting. Light bleeding which seems to be tapering off today hopefully. Pooping has been scary cos I generally have to strain to poop but been told not too so have spent many fun hours on the loo cos the lactulose seems to not help me at all. 

Overall, for now, I'm glad I had it as I have issues with infections so if the stitch will keep me closed I will be happy. I will be getting monthly vag swabs to check for infections as I'm prone to them. 

Where you having your suture done? xxx


----------



## Alisa F

Hopeful, ignore my question about where ur getting suture done. I'm a bit slow today and thought u were in London :) I don't know Manchester at all apart from that im a man city fan lol x


----------



## JJEE

Alisa, 

I will try to find out which hospital she is at, do you have to go private to be seen at Queen Charlottes? I feel incredibly lucky to have chosen the C&W, we are in catchment for 3hospitals, I really didn't think I would have any problems in this pregnancy, I thought it was just ' one of those things' with my daughter, I am so grateful that they made the choice to refer me to Vassu, and although with all NHS care you seem to wait over an hour past your appointment time, I am not complaining at all, I am still pregnant with daughter no.2 and it is all thanks to them!

Xx


----------



## DMJ

Im taking part in the optimum trial as my cervix is still a good length and my ffn came back negative so was told there's nothing to lose in terms of me having the placebo ones. I'm under UCH university college London hospital but not sure where il be having baby yet coz I live 2 hours away from UCH xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thanks for the info Alisa. I freak out at bleeding so really not looking forward to that! Were you discharged on the same day and was anyone allowed in with u? Hope it works for u x


----------



## Alisa F

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Thanks for the info Alisa. I freak out at bleeding so really not looking forward to that! Were you discharged on the same day and was anyone allowed in with u? Hope it works for u x

I stayed in hospital overnight in case anything went wrong. Saw the consultant briefly the following day just to make sure I was feeling ok. The bleeding is nothing really, on the first 2 days it was like the very lightest period and was pink not red. A tad more than spotting but it's only been 3 days and Ive hardly had any spotting today. 

Once I arrived at the hospital they took me away to get me ready for the procedure. Hubby wasn't allowed in beyond that point. I was scared to be all alone especially seeing as they got me to arrive at 730am and I was in a surgical gown with no food n water since midnight night before and they took me in only at 1230. I was upset at the time, I cried when I walked into the theatre, the anaesthetist didn't know where to look, I was really crying. It all got a bit much for me being so hungry thirsty nervous and alone, BUT it's all over now and not a big deal when I look back. 

I'm a natural worrier and stress head and blow everything out of proportion so always read my posts with that in mind :) you will be fine xxx


----------



## Alisa F

JJEE said:


> Alisa,
> 
> I will try to find out which hospital she is at, do you have to go private to be seen at Queen Charlottes? I feel incredibly lucky to have chosen the C&W, we are in catchment for 3hospitals, I really didn't think I would have any problems in this pregnancy, I thought it was just ' one of those things' with my daughter, I am so grateful that they made the choice to refer me to Vassu, and although with all NHS care you seem to wait over an hour past your appointment time, I am not complaining at all, I am still pregnant with daughter no.2 and it is all thanks to them!
> 
> Xx

I'm on nhs too, know what u mean about waiting times but I guess we are all just used to it now :) I reckon I could have got into ChelWest if I tried (I'm getting good at working my way round nhs :) ) but QC's is only 10 min drive from me and CW I have to manoeuvre a bit of traffic at any given time which makes it a real long journey so I'm just ok with being at QC. 

Their prematurity clinic is apparently really good and run by prof Bennett whose special interest is predicting and preventing preterm labour, and seeing as I have a few other factors apart from the assumed IC I'm happy to be in his clinic. Hopefully not famous last words.....

I will be looking out for your updates as I'm sure you will be getting excellent care there and will be well looked after. Well jel! Lol x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Alisa F said:


> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Alisa. I freak out at bleeding so really not looking forward to that! Were you discharged on the same day and was anyone allowed in with u? Hope it works for u x
> 
> I stayed in hospital overnight in case anything went wrong. Saw the consultant briefly the following day just to make sure I was feeling ok. The bleeding is nothing really, on the first 2 days it was like the very lightest period and was pink not red. A tad more than spotting but it's only been 3 days and Ive hardly had any spotting today.
> 
> Once I arrived at the hospital they took me away to get me ready for the procedure. Hubby wasn't allowed in beyond that point. I was scared to be all alone especially seeing as they got me to arrive at 730am and I was in a surgical gown with no food n water since midnight night before and they took me in only at 1230. I was upset at the time, I cried when I walked into the theatre, the anaesthetist didn't know where to look, I was really crying. It all got a bit much for me being so hungry thirsty nervous and alone, BUT it's all over now and not a big deal when I look back.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a natural worrier and stress head and blow everything out of proportion so always read my posts with that in mind :) you will be fine xxxClick to expand...

Ah. Feel better about the bleeding now. I was told no food or drink for 6hrs. so was plannin to get up at 4 n have cereal n water seen as I am not in till 12. Cant wait for this to be done with now!


----------



## JJEE

Hi ladies,

Alisa, you wouldn't have been jealous when I went in for my stitch, I was told to arrive at 8am, which I did, I eventually got taken for my stitch at 9.30pm...absolutely pounding headache due to dehydration, apparently there were a lot of emergency c sections that day!:winkwink: It seems that you are definitely in the right place now, a prof specialising in preventing per termers! :happydance:

Hopeful, Bleeding is definitely normal after the stitch, I would say mine was slightly more than spotting too, and always alarming to see in pregnancy, but try not to worry! I also had to stay overnight, they like you to stay for 6hrs post op, but that would have meant discharging me in the middle of night, so I stayed! My other half could have been there, but he was looking after our other two!
I am no longer having my cervix measured, she stopped scanning at 26weeks, from having my stitch placed though I was being measured every 4wks, and each time the length has improved!:happydance: I am so happy to be at 30wks!

DMJ good luck with the trial, will you find out after if you received the real progesterone, or placebo? I am on the fish oil study now..same idea, I don't know if I have fish oil or placebo, but apparently it helps brain/eye development in babies at risk of pre term! 

xxx


----------



## Alisa F

JJEE - that sounds terrible. I was ready to walk out after 5 hrs of waiting I was so hungry n thirsty, have no idea how the hey you held out until late p.m. :'(


----------



## DMJ

JJEE said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Alisa, you wouldn't have been jealous when I went in for my stitch, I was told to arrive at 8am, which I did, I eventually got taken for my stitch at 9.30pm...absolutely pounding headache due to dehydration, apparently there were a lot of emergency c sections that day!:winkwink: It seems that you are definitely in the right place now, a prof specialising in preventing per termers! :happydance:
> 
> Hopeful, Bleeding is definitely normal after the stitch, I would say mine was slightly more than spotting too, and always alarming to see in pregnancy, but try not to worry! I also had to stay overnight, they like you to stay for 6hrs post op, but that would have meant discharging me in the middle of night, so I stayed! My other half could have been there, but he was looking after our other two!
> I am no longer having my cervix measured, she stopped scanning at 26weeks, from having my stitch placed though I was being measured every 4wks, and each time the length has improved!:happydance: I am so happy to be at 30wks!
> 
> DMJ good luck with the trial, will you find out after if you received the real progesterone, or placebo? I am on the fish oil study now..same idea, I don't know if I have fish oil or placebo, but apparently it helps brain/eye development in babies at risk of pre term!
> 
> xxx


I can ask at the end of the trial if I want to which I more then likely will as I'm already trying to work out what ones I've got lol! 

X


----------



## millieboo1111

*Alisa* I like you im a city fan :thumbup: :happydance:

*Hopeful 4#1* I am in Manchester where are you having the stitch done?

I had mine at wythenshawe hospital. I was 18 weeks with 2cm cervix and funneling. I am now 29 weeks :happydance:

I went in 8am and went to theatre at 11.30 was out by 12.30 i think. I had a spinal so i was awake but they gave me some drugs which knocked me out because i was a little bit uncomfortable. My husband was aloud in through the procedure and held my hand the whole time. he looked so cute in scrubs :winkwink:

Everyone in the room made me feel so comfortable and made me laugh even though i was sweating with anxiety and fear. there really is nothing to worry about and they are stitching nice and early too which is a great start to this pregnancy.

Im so happy to see your little one so happy and healthy after his early appearance. I would advise to take lots of rest and no heavy lifting after the stitch. I wasnt warned what a big deal it was so a few days later i went for a 5 hour trafford centre trip!! not good!! I was back in hospital quickly i think because i didnt heal properly.

Your doing everything you can so you can bake baby for aslong as possible this time. so good luck and keep us updated.

oh bleeding, i didnt bleed alot at all they kept me in overnight but by the time i got home i had stopped spotting and havnt bled since. my cervix however has been closely monitored throughout and it has shortened and lengthened regularly i have had 2.3 then 0.6 then 2.6 so yes they will keep a close eye on your measurement. 
I havnt had p suppositories but apps they are great but i can recommend the stitch at your stage. xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Hopeful :) Just to add my ten cents worth, the bleeding after stitch is absolutely minimal and certainly not as heavy as a period. I too had pain and trouble with my bladder afterwards, but the Shirodkar stitch is quite invasive so causes local discomfort. Within a few weeks I was much better tho, and it was very manageable. In general you are given a spinal anaesthetic and the procedure takes 30/40mins from start to finish. 

It is very reassuring to have a stitch in place, and you will be so glad of it once it's done sweet. Please try not to worry, I only wish women were offered the option routinely after a previous preterm birth or loss. They aren't foolproof, but near enough. Good luck tomorrow :hugs:

PS - JJE, they kept me waiting all day for the stitch too due to emergencies, difference is I was sent away in the end (at 5pm) and ask to return again a week later! I was gutted. I was 12 + 4 at that stage and already feeling pressure down below, so was desperately worried about waiting another week with twins :( 

Incidentally, If any of you ladies are made to wait like this, demand a drip for dehydration. Because you're not allowed to eat or drink before the op, and you're pregnant you're more at risk. They have to give you a drip, anything less is bad practice xx


----------



## Alisa F

Lizzie - I'm glad you mentioned bladder pain. This evening I'm on a lot of pain and discomfort. Feel like I need to break wind but can't. It's a pain across where the top of your bikini would be, like between belly button and pubic bone. Feels like someone's moving my guts around in there. I had this same pain after my laparoscopy and IVF egg retrieval when everyone else recovered immediately I was suffering for a couple weeks. Is this similar to the pain you had? I also have shirodkar modified high up xxx


----------



## JJEE

Hi Lizzie, :hugs:

I can imagine how worrying that must have been for you, another week of waiting knowing you were carrying twice the load this time! My other half had brought our other children in to see me in the evening, he was so cross, he was insisting on taking me home, but I was so worried about what could happen if I left I was begging him not to say he would take me home! They did put me on a drip eventually!
Still on the plus side, that one day out of my life has bought me to where I am today! (stuffing my face on the sofa) :winkwink:

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Lol JJE ;) I had taken my kids up North to their grandparents the night before, then driven the 2hrs back to have the op. It was such a tense time and I was so anxious that the build up to that day had been fraught - to wait all day from 7am only to be told it wouldn't be happening for another week was agony. Still, once it was in and everything worked out ok I forgot the trauma.

Couldn't be cross with my consultant because for one she is just brilliant and saved the lives of my twins, and secondly she was dealing with emergencies that day - and we have benefitted from the same emergency care many times in the past, mainly due to me keep having kids lol. I was just scared, pure and simple. 

If they had agreed to me being stitched by the hospital porter in the corridors, legs akimbo for all to see I'd have agreed, so desperate was I :rofl:


----------



## LindyB

Millieboo how much activity/resting have you been doing since you were back in the hospital? I'm asking because my cervix sounds almost the same as yours when the stitch was placed (1.9/2.0cm with funnelling). My doctor said no to bed rest and progeterone. He said that I could go back to work but as I'm a teacher I decided against this and my GP has signed me off until the end of term. What has your doctor suggested? 

Well done on 29 weeks!:happydance:


----------



## LindyB

I have another couple of questions for Millieboo. How long did you wait between your stitch and 1st cervical scan post stitch? Also did any funneling change after the stitch? You said that your cervix lengthend slightly, then decreased in length and then increased - do you think that your activity levels played any role in this or was it just one of those things?

Sorry for the millions of questions. I have just finished week 1 since my stitch but have 2 weeks to wait until my consultant appointment and scan. I haven't left the house. I have mainly been in bed or on the sofa with my feet up. I'd like to know whats going on down there but also know that it's important not to have too many scans etc.


----------



## LindyB

I've been trying for weeks to get a ticker to work!:happydance::happydance:

Hi hopeful - i just wanted to say you are doing the right thing coming on here and finding out about the stitch op. I didn't when I had my first stitch with my 2nd child. My consultant and a friend I knew who had had it successfully (baby went over her due date) both said it was no big deal. I was expecting it to be like a walk in the park! I just got very scared when I entered the theatre room as I had never experienced that before. It was only a small room - the same place where they do the c-sections- but there were a lot of people there and it freaked me out. I don't know what I was expecting. Anyway then it was my own anxiety that made things worse. I kept asking to go the loo - i was worried about going when the doctor was down there! I made myself into a right state and they couldn't find my veins to put the drip in then. 
This time I knew what to expect so was a bit nervous but ok. They also played music and were all very chatty. I just kept chatting loads about everyday stuff. It wasn't too bad at all. I also didn't bother too much about the loo because the spinal works quickly so you can't wee/poo while its working anyway! ( I think I am probably the only person on here who worried about this!)

You will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## JJEE

Hi Ladies,

Lizzie..I totally agree, I would have been happy for ANYBODY to have stitched me that day..and what's a few hours waiting around, they do do a fabulous job!! 

Lindy, sorry to butt in on your post to Millie, just wanted to say my cervix was 2.3 with funneling on stitch day, I was scanned 2wks post op, and it was 2.9 with slight funneling, so had improved massively, then I was scanned 4wks later the funneling had gone! I was only scanned 1more time 4wks later, again good length, but slight pressure effect..not really sure what that means? I have remained pretty inactive the whole time..I gave up work at wk 15, we were meant to be going on holiday and had to cancel, then the very next week had the op.

xx


----------



## millieboo1111

LindyB said:


> Millieboo how much activity/resting have you been doing since you were back in the hospital? I'm asking because my cervix sounds almost the same as yours when the stitch was placed (1.9/2.0cm with funnelling). My doctor said no to bed rest and progeterone. He said that I could go back to work but as I'm a teacher I decided against this and my GP has signed me off until the end of term. What has your doctor suggested?
> 
> Well done on 29 weeks!:happydance:

Ok so I had the stich at 18wks+ with funnelling and 2.5cm i think (its changed so much and it seems like ages ago now) wasnt more than that anyway it started at 3.9cm 15 weeks.

After the stitch I was told "life goes on" most midwives dont have a clue about IC unfortunately. I was told i could go back to work but I didnt feel comfortable until i had chat with consultant. I saw her 1 week later and she said no absolutely NO to going back to work and signed me off. I had my post op scan 2 weeks after the op. I had been pretty much housebound apart from my trafford centre jaunt and a walk to the shops oh and church :blush:

My post op scan read funnelling and only 1cm of cervix. I was so scared, they said there is nothing more we can do for you and this baby except cross our fingers. Luckily I had been following this thread and read about bedrest so I asked them to admit me and they did. They sentenced me to complete bedrest for 4 weeks at first :haha:

I can only say that everytime I decided I was ok and I could be active again my cervix would shorten and when I was dedicated to complete bed rest it lengthened. 

at about 23 weeks they were about to discharge me and I asked for a scan before I went home they eventually agreed and I had funelling to the stitch and 0.5cm of cervix left :cry: They said your not going anywhere and kept me until 26 weeks.

I think we have to take things in to our own hands sometimes, my consultant originally said no need for bedrest just after the stitch. Some docs dont believe in it and some do. The consultant I have now got really cross when she heard the midwives were telling me to go for a walk!! I think the older generation understand the benefits of BR more than younger less holistic, more drug focussed docs. 

One young registrar came and told me I could go home and possibly back to work if i wanted at 23+ then i had that devistating scan result. My GP has now signed me off until august. I wouldnt, couldnt and believe I totally shouldnt go back to work. Your job includes so much time on your feet, so unpredictable of what you might have to deal with and because there are no warning signs to cervix shortening I would go for better safe option if possible.

I took bedrest to mean being in bed 95% of the time. I went to the loo, a shower every 2 days. washed my hair once a week if the scan was good, sat up to eat and sometimes in my chair to eat if scan was ok. 

Your doing the best thing for yourself and bubs. Stay off your feet it works, it makes so much sense. The heavier baby gets the more pressure is put on cervix and the more we are stood the more gravity pulls baby down. Sthimples :haha:

Hope i havnt just babbled and actually answered your questions!! Anymore and im more than happy to be of some help. Also this is only my experience so doesnt mean any of it will happen to you. Well done on your 21 weeks!! x x x x x x x x:hugs: xx x x x x


----------



## LindyB

Thank you Milleboo and JJE! You are both doing brilliantly. I haven't got an appointment as yet to see my consultant and have a scan - I have rang a few times this week. I need to be more pushy when I ring on Monday - it's just too important. It's good to know that you asked for a scan and to be admitted and they did. The midwives were also in favour of me walking around after my stitch even though they said that that they don't have many patients having stitches. They don't seem to be able to answer many questions about it which is why I am on here everyday.

My GP gave my husband iron tablets when he went to pick up my doctor's note today. It turns out that even though I have good haemoglobin iron levels my ferritin levels are low. I am surprised by this as I haven't had caffiene since about conception and I have my pregnacare with a big glass of orange juice evryday. I eat well. I was low on iron at the very end of my second pregnancy and fine throughout my first. I'm just worried about constipation with a stitch. I've manage to avoid it so far with all bran and loads of fruit and water. What a bummer! I only have to take 1 tablet a day so I'm hoping Ill be ok.


----------



## LindyB

Hopeful how did you get on? Hope you feel ok :flower::flower:


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies, this thread is getting hard to keep up with! I love the long posts and all the information. My stitch is scheduled for August 6th, ill be 12w3d. Is it possible to have any funneling then or my cervix to be short? I am so uneducated on this =[ Do you think ill be on bed rest after the stitch? Should i stop working after it? My doc mentioned one of the good things of getting it electively is that i should be able to keep working. I am just so scared. I want to stay at the hospital for 24 hours for observation. Will they let me hear the HB after to make sure babes is okay?

I am also gonna be so upset about the bleeding. How much is too much?


----------



## Alisa F

Ich - I had mine at 12+3 also :) they should keep you in for 24 hours to make sure you don't go into ptl. Apparently light bleeding for 4-5 days is normal (pinkish brown). So far I'm on track except I hav a sensitive cervix that bleeds to the touch according to a couple docs who've examined me before so reckon I will bleed longer. I'm now on bedrest only sitting up for meals , toilet, daily shower. Am supposed to work from home next week but thinking about telling them to get stuffed until my consultants appt next Wednesday afternoon after I see what he says....


----------



## lch28

thanks for replying hun.. i am going to double check with doc at next appointment (not till july 26th =[ =[ that i will be there overnight. is it normal to be on bed rest a few days after surgery or are you on bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone, Ich it's not common to be funneled as early as 12wks, but theoretically possible to have shortened by then. I've come across it occasionally but it's rare - most problems come after about 15wks, and usually around 18wks. 

Some centres hold onto you for 24hrs, mainly because they catheterise you for 12hrs after surgery, and want to make sure ptl isn't a problem (again rare). My bleeding was surprisingly minimal so try not to worry about that.

Here in the UK it's uncommon for them to listen in for a hb before 15wks. It's not easy to find one at that early stage so most here don't bother trying. 

As for bed rest, it's advisable to stay completely off your feet for a few days (I found it almost impossible to move afterwards anyway), and then beyond that it's personal choice. I haven't come across a Doctor yet who recommends bed rest after an elective stitch, but I did it anyway because I felt like I would go into labour if I moved around too much, and I didn't see the harm in doing everything possible to stay pregnant. I am sure tho that had I felt 'normal' and not quite so much pressure and cramps I would have moved around more.

Hope that helps xx

PS - the pattern of tvu after my stitch was as follows, thought it might be useful for you ladies to see how things worked with me. I was scanned more than mosy because I was carrying two babies and had a stitch, and each team varies in its management of IC. Some docs don't do cl checks at all after surgery unless there is a problem.

13+4 - stitch, cervix floppy and completely atonal, not normal at 13wks and looked more like a 40wk cervix. It would admit a 5cm speculum with ease, NOT right :(

15+2 - tvu, cervix 2.8 no funneling

18+2 - tvu, 3.8 no funneling

20+6 - tvu, 3.1 no funneling/abdominal scan to check babies.

23+1 - went to L&D due to tightenings and had tvu with crappy portable scanner. Cervix was 3.8, but scanner not as accurate so it was likely shorter than this.

24+6 - tvu, 2.3 with funneling. Baby scan, boys not far short of 2Ibs each. (consultant very pleased and not worried by funneling, said it proved I had need a stitch and it was doing its job).

27+6 - tvu, 1.8 funneled to stitch. Babies 3.2 and 4.13Ibs ( remember that the stitch was holding the equivalent of a hefty full term singleton at this stage, and I had an extra placenta and bag of waters). 

30+6 - tvu, 1.8 still funneled. Babies 4 and Had to beg for a tvu this time, consultant no longer concerned enough to even check my cervix by this point.

33+6 - no tvu, babies 7 and 6Ibs, booked in for section at 38+2 not thinking in a million yrs I'd make that date! How wrong was I. Consultant didn't scan or see me again after 34wks. 

Hope that helps to show you just how brilliant an elective stitch can be ladies. I hope you don't think the journey for me was a calm, relaxed one either. It was terrifying, and the dream of making term was just that, a dream (or so I thought). I was plagued by contractions, aches, pressure, discharge and an overwhelming feeling of doom. I did make teem, and fulfill my dreams in double, so please take heart from that :hugs:


----------



## Alisa F

Ich - my consultant at the hosp where i had the stitch was really vague about level of activity after the stitch, she basically said take it easy but not for how long or what she means by taking it easy. 

One of the young docs who visited me day after stitch said she expected me to be up and about that day.... Wtf?!?!?!?

Then I managed to get high risk doc from my hospital where i will have my high risk antenatal care on the phone Wednesday , the day after I got home, she said rest at least a week, shower toilet and meals upright only. 

So I'm taking that last bit of advice and staying as horizontal as possible.


----------



## Mumzie3

Hello everyone...am fairly new to this Site...this is my 3rd pregnancy....my first 2 were full term first being a c-section and second natural. I had my 18 +week ultrasound last week where they noticed my cervix is short....1.4 cm...they forwarded my file is to the walk in affiliated with the lab and the doctor gave me the news he then contacted my on from my last pregnancy and informed her of the report. She hen called me in the evening the same day and instructed me to come straight to the triage for further examination...I was in. More shock and concern because I never thought this would be happening to my baby and me...
I told my husband and he got up right away and we went to the triage. The doctor did her examination and prescribed progesterone and of course booked my appointment with the high risk clinic. 
Came time for my appointment with the high risk clinic where I hadn't 19th+ week us done...by looking at the tech's concerned face I started panicking....she then called a doctor in the room after sending me in the waiting room..they closed the door so I wouldn't hear......
The doctor came out and called me to the reception desk and told me that it seems that I have dilated quite a bit more then last Thursday and my cervix has shortened a minute amount but to keep me from crying she told me my ob is at the triage....
As I went to triage I gave my health care and told them my doctor has been notified...after 10 minutes I had 2 nurses come out to the waiting room to take me in and one asked me if I had someone with mme I said not she said that itwould be able great idea to call someone.....I called my hubby who was at school to come....within 5 minutes he was there a me....a few hours passed and the doctor came and she told us the cons of what was happening we might loose our baby we might have it buthewill havehandicaps...
I just started crying....
After a few hours of more monitoring we decided to go for the stitch....
I am obstruct bed rest at20 weeks 3 days pregnant hoping and praying this will be successful....


----------



## Alisa F

Mumzie - so sorry you're going through this but luckily they noticed it in time to give you a stitch before you went into ptl. I wish you a long and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Mumzie3

Bed rest can be soooooo irritable


----------



## Mumzie3

Thank you alisa f


----------



## Keliann

Hi
I have been following this thread for a little while, and have a quick question for ladies who have had a cerclage, I had mine placed at 24+5 with very little cervix left, I had a modified shirodkar(?) and am now 32 weeks, having been on hospital bed rest since the op. A fortnight ago I had 1.4 cms left below my stitch which looked closed. Yesterday and today I have had an increase in discharge and been a bit constipated, :-( this afternoon when I used the bathroom I had bloody ( pinkish tinged ) mucus on wipping, I am waiting for my dr to call the ward staff back, but is this normal / okay? Could the stitch still be holding okay? we are just trying so hard to get to 34-36 weeks


----------



## Alisa F

Keliann - thankfully they caught it in time, i hope you keep baking much much longer. Sorry I can't offer any advice as I've only just had my first stitch placed this week at 12 wks. 

Out of curiosity, have you been instructed to lay on any particular side on hospital bedrest? xxx


----------



## Mumzie3

Keliann I think the pinkish mucus is normal I saw that yesterday too...as long as it not feeling contractions I think u should be fine....you should eat a lot of Fibre to get rid of constipation...I hope your hospital bed rest is relaxing...

Alisa F I was told by nurses I can lay on my side....as long as u r horizontal its fine...just try not to put any pressure...


----------



## Mumzie3

I just wanted to know if it is safe to take a shower????? I just had the stitch done on Tuesday....5 days ago....


----------



## Alisa F

Mumzie - I was allowed to shower day after stitch. I had mine placed Monday middayish, showered Tuesday 7pm as soon as I got home :) x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Girls I just got out of theatre. Long story. will update tomorrow as i'm in alit of pain xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Mumzie, so glad you decided to join us here Hun :hugs:

Keliann, yey you for making it to 32wks after an emergency stitch, that should give Mumzie lots of hope. As for pink discharge, it's difficult to say exactly what it might be, but the chances are its nothing to worry about, and is coming from the stitch site as it pulls and tightens as your uterus stretches. 

Bleeding is common in pregnancy and most of the time it isn't sinister. With the stitch in place your risks of idiopathic blood loss are greater, but it doesn't mean delivery is imminent necessarily. If the bleeding were to increase, and/or you started to have tightenings/contractions, then it might mean things are kicking off and you are dilating but otherwise I wouldn't worry about such a small loss. It sounds like a spot of blood maybe from your cervix or uterus which is diluted by water or discharge so making it pink.

Important thing is that you're getting checked out, let us know how you get on xx

Hopeful, you'll be in my thoughts tonight - hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## Keliann

Thanks ladies we were sooo lucky to find a specialist prepared to do the stitch for us, at that point, apparently here the usual cut off is23 weeks, ( I had mine done at 24+5; and I honestly believe that plus the bed rest plus the regular medication ( I am on 4 hourly nifedipine to calm my uterus and progesterone suppositories as well) have brought my little man his extra time, 

We had an up and down night, a bit more spotting and backache but they've just scanned and said baby is happy and although I have funneled to the stitch it still seems to be holding, Am going to lay still all day and hope it eases off, the nifedipine seems to be controlling the tightenings for now! 

Alisa ..I have been told to predominatly lay on my left, but it's okay to rotate frequently as well to stop from getting too achy and sore, just not to lay flat on my back, which i find is difficult but i just use pillows and a folded up blanket to help, I also now have toilet privledges, and can move a little around the ward which helps, at first it was just a bed pan ICK! 

Mumzie, I was initially allowed to shower 2 days after my stitch, but had to be quick, and use a chair to sit in, then told every other day and for no more than 10-15 minutes, mostly I found it uncomfortable to be upright anyway, now I am 32 weeks they have relaxed a little bit but I still find I get a lot of pressure down below so try to limit my upright time, ie.. If I need to use the bathroom, I make sure I lay down for a while afterwards rather than jump straight into the shower, 

Lizzie.... Thank you so much for your wise advice, I was freaking out slightly I hav to admit, :-/ I have been transferred now to a smaller more local hospital, from our big high risk maternity unit, and the MWs here don't have much exp of the stitch, it helps to hear from someone who has been thru it and had a successful experience! And with Twins!!! 
We are on the final countdown now till stitch removal, 24 more days ( mine is planned to come out at 36 weeks) and I have been told after that I will either labour or I can go back to my life and wait and see, I am hoping for a few days at least at home as we haven't anything much organized for our baby boy and I can feel the toll bed rest has taken on my body, I have no muscle tone left at all and tire very easily, any tips on how you recovered?


----------



## lch28

keliann i am glad things are looking good..

this thread is hard to keep up with. i have a question i think i have asked before but wanna ask again lol..

did you ladies have sex the first trimester? the few times we did i freaked out. but.. i really want too at the moment.....


----------



## Keliann

Hi,
I was told not too as I had bleeding in my first trimester and was told an orgasm is like a work out for the uterus, and definatly not after my stitch was placed, so poor hubby has had a long lonely few months, however I know others who have all the way thru with no issues, so maybe it depends on your situation, I am thinking as long as there have been no other complications during the first trimester should be fine? Sorry not too much help I know


----------



## Alisa F

Hopeful - thinking of you hon, hope you and bubba are ok. 

Keliann - you sound in good spirits despite the bedcrest and bed pan, ick indeed :) only 24 more days, I'll be thinking of you, but sounds like your docs are very much on the ball with their treatment of you. Hang in there. 

Ich - I started bleeding 2 days after conception and stopped bleeding 2 days after getting pos pregnancy test. I remember last preg I bled and they said no sex so we laid off it. After I had the stitch placed I was told no sex.


----------



## book.fish2011

Hope all my lovely ladies here are fine. Life is crazy busy at the moment ; I'm just not able to manage my time well. There's hardly any sleep but thankfully, touchwood, my babies are doing well. Finally, finally , I have babies at home.


----------



## LaRockera

OMG This has always been a fast-moving thread but it seems I have missed a lot lately, haven't met many of the new ladies.

Hello to all new members, had a stitch placed at 13+3 and blissfully carried full-term, with the help and support of all the ladies here, esp. our gurus, Lizzie and Helen.

I've promised I'll be back to help out more ladies soon, and I will. 

My own updates: Xanthe is now four-months old, she is taking her vaccines well, she is growing strong and beautiful and I'm grateful for having her, my little miracle, each and every day. We're in Greece at the moment, the thermometer has reached stupid degrees Celsius (34, rumour has it it's going to be 36-38 next week), I'm proudly BFing and co-sleeping and can't get enough of her, esp. after all the agony and stress through my pregnancy.

Please be strong and positive, ladies. It's all worth it, every second, every minute, every hour, every week of it. :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

LR- so great to hear from you hun, i cant believe xanthe is 4 months old already! Well done for continuing to bf, it can be exhausting at times! The heat is indeed rediculous, how is xanthe taking it? Natalia is especially fussy these days!


----------



## LaRockera

chistiana said:


> LR- so great to hear from you hun, i cant believe xanthe is 4 months old already! Well done for continuing to bf, it can be exhausting at times! The heat is indeed rediculous, how is xanthe taking it? Natalia is especially fussy these days!

:hugs:

Oh, she's fussy all right. I keep her in just her nappy, unless I put the air conditioning on in the next room, in which case she goes into a sleeveless vest. Poor things. Hope all is brilliant your side.:kiss:


----------



## lch28

well we bd'd last night i have never bled since last af but prob wont do it again lol . it was our anniversary and well i couldnt help myself


----------



## Mumzie3

Okay I am not sure what to think....my right lower back is mildly tightening...I just had the stitch on Tuesday....my stomach has tightened once in the last 20 minutes....there is movement from baby. What should I do????


----------



## LaRockera

Mumzie3 said:


> Okay I am not sure what to think....my right lower back is mildly tightening...I just had the stitch on Tuesday....my stomach has tightened once in the last 20 minutes....there is movement from baby. What should I do????

Are you on tocolytes? Did they put you on any sort of antibiotics? 

And did you have any more cramping since?


----------



## LindyB

Mumzie are you ok? Please let us know if you can. 

I had my stitch placed on the 29th June after my 3rd scan showed funnelling and decreased cervix length of 1.9cm. I don't have an appointment with my consultant and a scan until the 26th July? Do people think this is acceptable? I have contacted the hospital about it and they have spoken to another consultant there who, after reading my notes, thinks this is ok. I am to ring if I have any symptoms though. 

I haven't seen my consultant since the procedure but another doctor who was assisting during the procedure came to speak to me on the ward afterwards that day and she sounded pessimistic about my chances. It made me think that she knew something that I didn't. I told the hospital yesterday about what this doctor said but they still say I'm ok to wait until the 26th.

What do people think? Although I don't think there is anything else I can do now.


----------



## Alisa F

Mumzie - did you speak to your doc? How far along are u and were u when u had the stitch? I'm new to the stitch so couldn't tell u anything, but I hope ur ok hon x

Lindy - if you will feel better having scan earlier u should tell them. They will probably try fob u off if ur nhs patient, but I've found when Ive calmly and repetitively insisted on something they've accommodated me. No harm in asking if it's making u anxious. But if u can wait until end of month and they think that's ok then I can't see a prob.... Good luck x


----------



## Alisa F

Lindy - btw I had my stitch last Monday and am going back in tomorrow for follow up. I assume I will have a scan although I don't want one as my stitch was placed early when I had no cerv probs so I don't think anything would have changed. I'm happy not to be scanned to avoid possibility of infection or irritating the suture and recovery process (that is if they intend on transvag scan).


----------



## LindyB

I am in two minds about the scan now as I was thinking like you - its probably best to avoid the chances of infection especially as I finished my antibiotics a few days a go. I'm glad your stitch went well. How are you feeling?


----------



## Alisa F

Im feeling so much better. I really thought the pain of last week would never go away but I feel better now. Im still bleeding. Well very lightly and it's coming out brown so it's probably just my cervix still being sensitive. 

Out of curiosity, what antibiotics were you on and for how long? I was on erythromycin 5 days before stitch and then finished the course day after. So 7 days in total. How about u?


----------



## LindyB

I had eurythromycin as well for 7 days but I started on the day of the stitch. They took a swab from my cervix and the surrounding area whilst they were doing the stitch too and that came back negative. I also had the brown bleeding/discharge as well just on the third day after. I knew to expect it but it still worries me but I think it was totally normal.


----------



## Alisa F

Hmmm, I'm now 8 days post stitch and still getting pinkish brown discharge. Something to talk about at my appointment tomorrow...


----------



## LindyB

It will be fine - it will be old blood from where you had your stitch.:flower:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

So sorry have not been able to do an update! I was admitted on Friday to have my cerclage, but ended up having to wait until Saturday, and by this time I was getting stressed cause I felt they didn't feel it was urgent. Pfft. Anyway, after much screaming, and 21 hours of nil by mouth, they did it on Sat. I reacted quite badly to spinal, thew up, fainted etc. And then had a substatial amount of pain.. much more than I've seen described here... post op. Was given morphene and a few other drugs to send me off cause I was in pain.. my stomach was killing. But I think its cause they never gave me a catheter, cause my consultant thinks its just a risk of infection.. so cause I was still numb from the spinal, I couldn't actually control the muscle to help me pee. Bladder was massively full as they had to give me 4 bags of fluids through a drip to prevent dehydration cause I hadn't eaten for so long. Bled till yday and its gone now :happydance: I am glad the stitch is now in... I am now just hoping that this really helps me to get to term. I have a toddler though.. and its virtually impossible NOT to lift him :wacko:

I had it done at Wythenshawe hospital in Manc (someone asked me but can't find the post...) Using my phone here lol.

So.. Thats me!


----------



## Alisa F

Hopeful - So sorry u had to go through that. It's just insane to not let a pregger eat or drink for so long. It was me i think who asked u where u had it but only cos i thought u were in London. With regards to the pain, I had the same as you. I had to have morphine and nearly passed out cos inthought my bladder would explode. And I only peed about 4 hrs after the procedure. They couldn't get the bed pan to me in time and I wet the bed hahaha. For about a week I felt like someone was slowly cutting up my bladder and lower intestines with a rusty knife. But the pain foes away so don't worry. Good luck Jon hope u feel better son xxx


----------



## lch28

hopeful sorry it was a rough time honey but glad all is well


----------



## LindyB

I hope you feel better soon Hopeful. :hugs: I've just started to feel a bit more normal down below and it is 12 days after my stitch. Last time I had one it was ok pretty much straight away. From reading on this site everyone feels differently afterwards but you've had it pretty tough. Take care!:flower:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thanks so much girls. Wasn't the best experience! Wanted to ask; i have jad quite bad back pain since sat.. n its constant. Is this normal?!


----------



## Alisa F

Hopeful - what kind of back pain hon? I can only tell u what I've had - before the cerclage I had pain in the flank area and around kidneys in back. Went to gp, urine dipstick test was clear but I insisted on urine culture. Sure enough I had GBS in urine and was given antibiotics. 

Then after stitch I've had lower back pain that has felt muscular pain. I think it's cos I've been laying so much on one side. So it could be pain of laying around. Can you get in touch with the consultant if you're concerned? Maybe an earlier follow up appt would reassure you xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Its lower back pain since I have had stitch in. Like muscular pain. I'm already on anti biotics as my consultant prescribed them routinely. Just called my maternity triage so gonna have a word with a midwife when she calls back. My abdominal pain is minimal tho. l am just freaking about nerve damage from the spinal. It does really hurt though! Uuuggh


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Oh and im the day I am (mainly) sitting. So only really lying down for a long time at night x


----------



## Alisa F

Ah ok, my advice is useless cos I had general :) hope u feel better. 

What antibiotics you on and for how long? Just comparing cos I was put on 7 days erythromycin starting 5 days before suture. Wait, I'm getting deja vu. Think we already spoke about this :)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Haha. I'm on Cefalexin.. and metrinodazale (or summat lile that- box is downstairs lolol)


----------



## LindyB

How did your appointment go Alisha? Was it today? 
Hopeful I had lower back pain immediately after my stitch this time as well as lower abdominal pain as well. It hurt to go the loo and walk around. It scared me because thats what I felt like in early labour. Now I feel ok but I did ring the hospital just to make sure. The midwives said that because I had been pulled about so much down below that I would get pains like that. It's still worthwhile ringing though. xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

LindyB said:


> How did your appointment go Alisha? Was it today?
> Hopeful I had lower back pain immediately after my stitch this time as well as lower abdominal pain as well. It hurt to go the loo and walk around. It scared me because thats what I felt like in early labour. Now I feel ok but I did ring the hospital just to make sure. The midwives said that because I had been pulled about so much down below that I would get pains like that. It's still worthwhile ringing though. xx

Ohhh I see. Still waiting for them to ring. This is what it feels like. Exactly the same. Kills when I am walking. How long did it last for with you?


----------



## mum2rugrats

Well im here sharing my second stitch journey with you. My first 'stitch' baby is now 8 months old im 16 weeks and 5 days today had a mcdonald placed on Monday tea tine luckily only needed a spinal this time


----------



## LindyB

Hi Hopeful. I was in a lot of pain for the first two days but I rang the hospital to tell them about pressure/milder pains as much as a week later. I can remember Lizzie saying that hers lasted longer and sounded more serious though and she carried to 38 weeks with twins.

Hello Mum2 rugrats! What happened with your first stitch? This is my second stitch baby too. My first was 34 weeks (no stitch) and my second was 37 weeks (with a stitch). My concern is that this time the stitch was placed later. :wacko:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Ah. They have said they aren't too worried. Could possibly be from spinal. If it doesn't ease up in a few days OR gets worse then they have said to call back. have listened to bubs on doppler and all sounds fine. Not had pressure and no bleeding which is good. Only bled for two days. Feel a bit more re-assured now, thankyou!


----------



## mum2rugrats

here is my story. In May 2010 i found out i was expecting baby num 3 at 19 weeks my waters broke, scanned every week to see if any improvement by 22 weeks still no fluid at all. At 22 weeks 6 days on 22nd Sept 2010 i said goodbye to my little boy Charlie. I found out i was expecting again feb 2011 at 16 weeks i was offered a cervical scan everything was ok, at 20 weeks i had my anomaly scan and luckily was offered a cervical scan again where funnelling and shortening was noted i was taken down and had a shirodkar placed under GA it was a worrying time up until 37 weeks when i had it removed i ended up been induced due to going 2 weeks over. Nice to see some new faces just obviously not under circumstances xx


----------



## lch28

mum2rugrats sorry for your loss honey . i lost my daughter this February at 23 weeks and am now 8 weeks along, will be getting a cerclage at 12 weeks


----------



## mum2rugrats

Sorry for your loss too, life can be very unfair sometimes. I swear by the stitch as i sit watching my little boy sleeping i know it was worth all the worry xxx


----------



## LindyB

Mum2rugrats sorry about your loss too. That must have been hard.

This time I have had my stitch at 20 weeks after funnelling was noticed. What kind of activity did you do after your stitch until you delivered? Sorry about all the questions!


----------



## mum2rugrats

dont be sorry i know how much it helps, when i had stitch in at 20 weeks i had two other children so if im honest i didnt get alot of rest but i was signed off work so to me that was rest, i used to walk and do school run twice a day which would take bout 30 mins each time and now and again would hoover the house downstairs. What i did avoid was baths/sex, i used to wash every day using fem fresh and i would wipe using fem fresh wipes instead of tissue, i lived on probiotic yogurts and gallons of water hope that helps xx


----------



## DMJ

Really worried :-(

So tonight as I was placing my progesterone suppositrie I felt the stitch with the tip of my finger .. Now I'm really worried I could have caused some sort of damage by touching it.?? Am I placing the suppositrie too high? 

Xx


----------



## ChovieGirl

I am just a couple days away from being 23 weeks and as of yesterday I started having bad stomach issues, tmi.. loose stool and bad acid indigestion, almost like a stomach bug. On top of that my lower back has been feeling some discomfort and I have been feeling some more frequent twinges of pain, but not contractions.

I went to the doctor today and my cervix went down to 2.7cm and is funneling to the stitch. I keep thinking the twinges I am having are me being able to feel my cervix changing, but I guess it could just be growing pains. Doctor didn't seem too concerned and said stitch still looked good, but went ahead and did an Ffn test. I am supposed to hear back on the results tomorrow. Now I am nervous for the results.

Is it normal to have lower back discomfort and twinges of pain at 22 weeks? What do they do if the Ffn test comes back positive? I just had a bad feeling when I woke up this morning before I went to the doctor's and feel just as bad now after the visit. I know you can't go by feelings all the time, but it is hard sometimes, especially when you physically do not feel well. :cry:


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Really worried :-(
> 
> So tonight as I was placing my progesterone suppositrie I felt the stitch with the tip of my finger .. Now I'm really worried I could have caused some sort of damage by touching it.?? Am I placing the suppositrie too high?
> 
> Xx

I don't think that you could have hurt it with your finger unless you pulled it or something. I put the progesterone gel applicator into the point of where it can't really go any further and so far, no problem with that. Also, my doctor has used a speculum several times, which feels really uncomfortable now, but she said it does not hurt anything. You might call your doctor to be sure, but I bet it is okay. :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone. I feel a tad better just being able to vent on this forum and to read about everyone else's concerns. I can't vent like this to anyone else really since I don't know anyone personally who is going through the same thing.

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Mumzie3

I was 19 weeks when they put the stitch in I had my appointment yesterday. So far the stitch has been successful....my next. Tuesday I have my detailed ultrasound....still hoping & praying everything is going good!


----------



## Alisa F

So I had my follow up yesterday, 10 days after my stitch. They said it all looked good, cervix looked good, stitch looked good &#8211; but I am only 13+6 so I couldn&#8217;t imagine things would go pear shaped anyway until later. 

They asked me if the hospital where they did my stitch prescribed progesterone suppositories (???) &#8211; they didn&#8217;t. I got the impression that the hospital I&#8217;m at now for my antenatal care give that to their patients routine after a stitch. Wonder why I didn&#8217;t get it. Has anyone else been prescribed this after their stitch? 



Lindy &#8211; thanks for asking, the follow up appointment overall was positive. How&#8217;s everything with you? 

Hopeful &#8211; hows the back pain going, feeling better? 

Mum2rugrats &#8211; I&#8217;ve been reading this thread for ages and I remember you from a while ago. So sorry for your loss and sorry you went through such a hard time but I&#8217;m glad that once you got the stitch it worked so well for you.

DMJ &#8211; sorry I haven&#8217;t been given prog suppositories after my stitch so I have no advice, but I hope you&#8217;re ok. Did they tell you why you&#8217;re taking progesterone suppositories? I haven&#8217;t been given any and am worried I&#8217;m missing out on something that might help prolong my pregnancy&#8230; 

ChovieGirl &#8211; hope you&#8217;re ok, hope it is good news from Ffn results&#8230; I don&#8217;t know what Ffn is but I can kind of assume and I hope its all good. And ditto&#8230;its so nice to be able to vent on here with women going through the same thing. It really helps.

Mumzie &#8211; yay, glad to hear all is going well. Are you going to find out the sex of your baby next week? 

A xxx


----------



## DMJ

Alisa F said:


> So I had my follow up yesterday, 10 days after my stitch. They said it all looked good, cervix looked good, stitch looked good  but I am only 13+6 so I couldnt imagine things would go pear shaped anyway until later.
> 
> They asked me if the hospital where they did my stitch prescribed progesterone suppositories (???)  they didnt. I got the impression that the hospital Im at now for my antenatal care give that to their patients routine after a stitch. Wonder why I didnt get it. Has anyone else been prescribed this after their stitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy  thanks for asking, the follow up appointment overall was positive. Hows everything with you?
> 
> Hopeful  hows the back pain going, feeling better?
> 
> Mum2rugrats  Ive been reading this thread for ages and I remember you from a while ago. So sorry for your loss and sorry you went through such a hard time but Im glad that once you got the stitch it worked so well for you.
> 
> DMJ  sorry I havent been given prog suppositories after my stitch so I have no advice, but I hope youre ok. Did they tell you why youre taking progesterone suppositories? I havent been given any and am worried Im missing out on something that might help prolong my pregnancy
> 
> ChovieGirl  hope youre ok, hope it is good news from Ffn results I dont know what Ffn is but I can kind of assume and I hope its all good. And dittoits so nice to be able to vent on here with women going through the same thing. It really helps.
> 
> Mumzie  yay, glad to hear all is going well. Are you going to find out the sex of your baby next week?
> 
> A xxx


Dont worry about the progesterone hun, the reason I'm on them is because I'm taking part in a study to see if they can help prevent pre-term labour although I don't know if I'm taking the real thing or a placebo. Hope that makes sense 

Xx


----------



## mum2rugrats

Does anyone know what the difference between mcdonald and shirodkar xx


----------



## Alisa F

DMJ - ah now I remember u mentioned it before. 

Mum2 - from what I read shirodkar is placed higher up and although it was originally a permanent suture now they do a modified technique so it can be quickly removed in labour with epidural. McDonald is designed to be quickly and easily whipped out without any anaesthesia and is placed lower than the shirodkar. Then you have the transabdominal suture which is the highest possible, placed high up the cervix. 

Pls correct me if I'm wrong. That's just how I understood it.


----------



## Alisa F

Ok I just did quick google search and now realise how dumb my above description sounds :) 

Google shirodkar v McDonald cerclage. There are heaps of resources online, probably look at the royal college of gyn ones. I'd assume they're the most accurate.


----------



## mum2rugrats

Thank you will ave a look i had shirodkar last time when it was removed wasnt offered pain relief and had mcdonald this time xx


----------



## ChovieGirl

Ffn test came back negative! Big sigh of relief! :thumbup:

My stomach still does not feel 100%, but no more fever and chills. Must have had the 24hr stomach bug or something.


----------



## LindyB

That's great news Choviegirl!


----------



## DMJ

ChovieGirl said:


> Ffn test came back negative! Big sigh of relief! :thumbup:
> 
> My stomach still does not feel 100%, but no more fever and chills. Must have had the 24hr stomach bug or something.

Yayy well done :thumbup: I know the feeling I was over the moon when I got my negative result last week


----------



## Alisa F

DMJ - do you mind me asking why they did ffn test fir you? x


----------



## mum2rugrats

great news choviegirl :) xxx


----------



## mum2rugrats

Just thought id introduce my first 'stitch' baby to all the people that wasnt here when i was last time. First picture of Alfie few days old and second was taken the other day at 8 months old :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0366.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6









561265_10151266304304689_1990568481_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Alisa F

Aaaaaw, alfie is so cuuuute!


----------



## DMJ

Alisa F said:


> DMJ - do you mind me asking why they did ffn test fir you? x

Not at all hun, my consultant wanted to start the ffn testing at 22 weeks as iv had two loses. One being at 22 weeks and the other 23 weeks. Although she did say that as that came back negative and if my next cervix measurement on the 25th July doesn't show any significant changes then she Proberly won't perform another one. 

Xx


----------



## mum2rugrats

Alisa F said:


> Aaaaaw, alfie is so cuuuute!

i love him so much xx


----------



## LindyB

Alfie is adorable! What a sweetie!

It is two weeks since my stitch tomorrow. I saw my midwife today and said that I've just started to feel a bit more normal down below. And now typically I feel a bit funny again. I can't think of any other way to describe it other then a bit like a tampon and a bit scratchy? Anyone else's stitch ever feel like this? I presume it's the stitch? 
:wacko:


----------



## mum2rugrats

thank you :) i remember feeling a little bit like that first time aslong as you havent got smelly discharge and your not bleeding i wouldnt worry too much, is it itchy or anything? x


----------



## LindyB

It's not itchy but definitely scratchy (sorry!). It doesn't feel itchy like thrush might do - it's really different. It feels like a scratchy tampon! (yuck sorry!!). I am so obsessed with my nether regions at the moment. I wish I could just forget about it! I don't remember any of this with my first stitch.:shrug:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Alfie is adorable! :)


----------



## Mumzie3

How far along did you have Alfie? When did u get the stitch? He is soooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## mum2rugrats

My stubborn little man had to be induced at 42 weeks!!! Id had stitch placed as a emergency at 20 weeks and 3 days and removed one day shy of 37 weeks xxxx


----------



## mum2rugrats

Lindy im totally with you there im at the toilet constantly checking whats going on down there. I think what you are describing is totally normal alot has gone on down their your bound to have odd niggle but if you do get worried get to your doctor dont worry if it feels like ur there every day thats what they are there for xxxx


----------



## Mumzie3

Omg!!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Mumzie3

I just put the progesterone in and as I was sticking it in I felt something I hadn't since the cerclage.... Uhhhh....it felt like it could have been my uterus....is that normal??? It's been 10 since I have had it in.....


----------



## Mumzie3

* days


----------



## mum2rugrats

Sorry i cant answer your question Mumzie how far along are you the further along u are could always be pressure of weight of baby? Im 4 days after stitch placement and gettin brown discharge is this normal it doesnt smell at all?? Tia xx


----------



## Mumzie3

I felt something poking......


----------



## mum2rugrats

Can you go to doctors/hospital i think it would be worth having a look at and i think it would put ur mind at rest too x


----------



## Alisa F

mum2rugrats said:


> Sorry i cant answer your question Mumzie how far along are you the further along u are could always be pressure of weight of baby? Im 4 days after stitch placement and gettin brown discharge is this normal it doesnt smell at all?? Tia xx

i'm 11 days post stitch and also getting a borwnish discharge. They said its probably old blood but i insisted they do a swab. the doc i saw on wednesday refused cos she thought all was ok. went to another doc today who agreed to do it - but apparently your GP should do a high vag swab without issue but i dont like that idea - the nurse at my GP who does swabs although very nice is terrible with the speculum. I havent had a a smear in years cos i had 2 with her and both times it was insanely painful and i bled afterwards - she is just terrible at it and i didnt want her touching me down there especially now ive got the stitch. 

Um yeah, so long story short, if youre concerned, ask for a swab. better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Alisa F

DMJ said:


> Alisa F said:
> 
> 
> DMJ - do you mind me asking why they did ffn test fir you? x
> 
> Not at all hun, my consultant wanted to start the ffn testing at 22 weeks as iv had two loses. One being at 22 weeks and the other 23 weeks. Although she did say that as that came back negative and if my next cervix measurement on the 25th July doesn't show any significant changes then she Proberly won't perform another one.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

thanks hon. i saw a doc today who told me they would do ffn only if my cervix wasnt looking good or if i was getting pain/cramps. i wish they would just do it routinely at 24 when i approach timeframe of my previous loss. so sorry about your losses, i cant imagine how hard that must have been :( *warm hug*


----------



## mum2rugrats

Thank you for you help. I will get in next week see if they will do swab on me. I remember having so many swabs last time just a shame we cant self swab hey xx


----------



## Alisa F

i knew i should have mentioned self swab :) doc today did say you can do self swab at GP, that they should not force you to have nurse do speculum, but i dont want to mess it up so will only go down that route if hospital refuses to do a swab on me xxx


----------



## mum2rugrats

How strange lol but id be a bit wary id catch something or do it right. Im seeing my consultant a week today so i will be sure to bend his ear about all these worries :)


----------



## lch28

mum2rugrats alfie is adorable!!

what is a ffn?? i am going to be so lost when i get my cerclage. will prob post every day..

also i am getting a shirodkar. is that removed at 36 weeks or during labor?


----------



## ~~Bambi~~

Hi girls, I had a preterm baby girl at 24 weeks in October. Got my cerclage placed at 13+5 think it was the shirodkar (sp?) I had. Well today I had my 20 week scan and they found cervix length of 2.1cm and funneling. 
Does anyone know if the stitch is likely to keep this baby in or is it likely I'll go into early labour again. They didnt mention bedrest or anything and i work so i cant really put myself on bedrest but Im really worried now can't lose another baby. 
Hope I haven't rambled too much.


----------



## JJEE

Hi Bambi,

Welcome to the thread! So sorry about losing your baby girl.:hugs:

I had the Shirodikar placed at 16wks, i think bed rest also plays a big part in keeping the weight off of the cervix, is your job very active? My advice would be to rest as much as possible outside of work, i had to give up until after i have the baby, i do a job where i am on my feet all day.Are you on progesterone? This combined with the stitch have worked wonders for me, it helps to strengthen the cervix. I know a lot of doctors don't prescribe bed rest, my doctor didn't, but she was very keen on me being as in active as possible until wk 30..I know it is difficult, but could you get your GP to sign you off work? 

I don't know lots on this subject,This is my first stitch pregnancy! but I am sure some of the other ladies will give you some better advice:hugs:

You will get lots of support here from all the lovely ladies all going through or have been through the same!

xxx


----------



## ~~Bambi~~

JJEE said:


> Hi Bambi,
> 
> Welcome to the thread! So sorry about losing your baby girl.:hugs:
> 
> I had the Shirodikar placed at 16wks, i think bed rest also plays a big part in keeping the weight off of the cervix, is your job very active? My advice would be to rest as much as possible outside of work, i had to give up until after i have the baby, i do a job where i am on my feet all day.Are you on progesterone? This combined with the stitch have worked wonders for me, it helps to strengthen the cervix. I know a lot of doctors don't prescribe bed rest, my doctor didn't, but she was very keen on me being as in active as possible until wk 30..I know it is difficult, but could you get your GP to sign you off work?
> 
> I don't know lots on this subject,This is my first stitch pregnancy! but I am sure some of the other ladies will give you some better advice:hugs:
> 
> You will get lots of support here from all the lovely ladies all going through or have been through the same!
> 
> xxx

Thanks JJEE. 

I'm mostly just sitting in my job and lie down as soon as i get home now but read that even just sitting can put extra pressure on the cervix.

I got progesterone suppositories when i had the stitch done so hopefully that will hold it. 
The doc that did the scan was really rubbish about answering my questions just seemed like she wanted me out the door ASAP. I'll see the consultant in two weeks so hopefully he'll be able to put me on bedrest or something. 

Glad to see that the stitch and everything has worked out so well for you so far JJEE brings me hope :) x


----------



## JJEE

I have every faith that things will work out fine for you too Bambi!:hugs:

I was told by my doctor, that if I could do my job sitting down, she would be happy for me to continue working. There have been other people on this thread that have managed to stay in work, and as you are resting when you get home, you are doing everything recommended!

I have found since being here, that the cervix measurements seem to go up and down almost weekly, and Lizzie, the thread genius had her cervix funnel to the stitch carrying twins, and still delivered full term!

These are the stories that have kept me sane for the past 16 weeks! I hope they will you too!

Incidentally, are you taking the progesterone rectally or vaginally? (sorry) I was told rectally to begin with, but was told by the prof who did my stitch to insert them vaginally as they work more successfully nearer to the cervix. 

Xxx


----------



## LindyB

Congratulations on 32 weeks JJE!:flower:


----------



## Alisa F

Ich - I was told my shirodkar would be removed at 37 weeks. 

Since hearing about ffn test I've done s bit of research and spoken to 2 docs this week. Apparently it's just a vag swab and it can detect based on cerv / vag secretions if your uterus is getting ready for labour. The only thing it can say for certain is if you get a negative result. This means no chance of labour for at least couple of weeks. A positive test is unclear because even though ur uterus is preparing for delivery it could be in 1 week 2, 3 or 10. It doesn't predict WHEN. Hope that made sense. I was told by my docs (nhs hospital in London) they only do it if you are experiencing pain cramping or early preg contractions.


----------



## Alisa F

Hi bambi and welcome! I'm so sorry about your little girl *warm hug*

I can't tell u much about the stitch holding as this is my first stitch so im a bit of a novice. I can say however I told my boss that the docs advised reduced working hours so I wl start late and finish early next week when I go back to work 2 weeks after my stitch. I'm also going to work from home during the Olympics. I know most people don't have this option but if your job is desk based - working remotely is not impossible. 

After the Olympics I will approach my GP and tell him that I'm in pain, can't concentrate in work and depressed (well I am) and that I want to be written off to work from home and if that doesn't work out I.e if I can't keep up with work then to be written off completely. You should find, depending on your GP, they are more accommodating with bed rest than consultants. 

If youre concerned about ptl again, discuss ffn testing with your consultant (see my note to ich above).


----------



## lch28

Thanks Alisa. I have so many questions to ask at my next appointment.. 10w6d


----------



## LaRockera

*Bambi *- *Lizzie *may correct me if I'm wrong, but 2.1 at 20weeks is not too bad at this gestational age. The best thing is, to try and rest as much as you can really, put your feet up at any opportunity, but the main thing is, avoid things like house chores, lifting, this sort of thing, and no more than 15-min walks. That's for precaution. 

You placed an elective stitch, which work almost always. It is there to stop the cervix from opening if you run out of length, so even if it shortens more, chances of success are still your side.

Good luck, hon. I'm so very sorry for your loss but I promise you, this time you will have a full-term, healthy baby to take home with you.:flower:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hey girlies, how is everyone doing? I am in a state of panic lol. I think I had an orgasm in my sleep!!!! Nnow i am scared to death!


----------



## ~~Bambi~~

Thanks LaRockera that's made me feel much better. I have a horrible fear of going in to labour with the stitch even though I know that's probably unlikely lol hard not to worry about every little thing. 

Hope everyone is okay?


----------



## Alisa F

Are we not supposed to orgasm at all?!?!?! I know we shouldn't have sex but I can't control my dreams. Ive orgasmed almost every night since the stitch :O


----------



## LaRockera

*Bambi*-it will all go well, I promise, hon. Just keep your feet up whenever you can and don't exhaust yourself, a little caution is all it takes, but the stitch is there, and it's pretty strong stuff.

As for sleep orgasms, hey, they're inevitable during pregnancy due to the increased blood flow to the uterus, let alone to us cerclage mummies. I don't think dream orgasms are nearly as strong as the 'normal' ones, in any case. I had my share, cervical length remained unaffected.

I'm hoping to return and participate more in this thread, like I've said a number of times. I'm just busy over my head with my LO, but if anyone wants to get in touch, be my guest (although with Lizzie here, you hardly need me). Until my powerful return, good luck to all you lovely mommies.:hugs:


----------



## LindyB

I hope everyone is ok. It's 2 weeks and 2 days since my stitch . I had to go into hospital this morning as I had a bit of blood in my pants this morning. The doctor did an internal check and couldn't see where it came from. He took a swab and said everything seemed ok - cervix closed, stitch in place. He did say the ends of the stitch which are loose are 1 and a half inches which i thought is very long! I did feel a bit odd on Friday - like I had a tampon in that was scratching me. A bit odd I know! Anyway it was only a small amount and was a light brown colour. I think I'm ok.


----------



## Alisa F

Larockera - very reassuring to have a stitch veteran around :) there are a few of us first timers on here that will keep you busy with questions no doubt,, hope the lil munchkin is doing well :) 

Lindy - glad to hear your doc thinks it ok. That's very reassuring. Sending you and bubba lots of positive vibes and warm hugs :)


----------



## blav

I have a question for you ladies. I had a cerclage done at 13 weeks, everything has been fine since then. The last few days to a week though, I had had a lot of pain very low in my abdomen...just above where the pubic hair would start. I thought it was round ligament which I guess it could be but today I'm more concerned its cerclage related. When I stand or sit there is pain/pressure/pulling? I'm not really sure how to explain what it feels like. I see my doctor on Tuesday and will of course bring it up. I'm concerned about bed rest, my job has been very stressful lately and I am in constant back pain and now this. I will be 18 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## ChovieGirl

blav said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I had a cerclage done at 13 weeks, everything has been fine since then. The last few days to a week though, I had had a lot of pain very low in my abdomen...just above where the pubic hair would start. I thought it was round ligament which I guess it could be but today I'm more concerned its cerclage related. When I stand or sit there is pain/pressure/pulling? I'm not really sure how to explain what it feels like. I see my doctor on Tuesday and will of course bring it up. I'm concerned about bed rest, my job has been very stressful lately and I am in constant back pain and now this. I will be 18 weeks tomorrow.

I am 23 weeks and can relate with the pain/pressure/pulling in my lower abdomen. I swear I go through bouts of this about once a week. I think I really started feeling it more around 18 weeks. Just think, your baby is really going to grow your second trimester! Even though you would think I would get used to the pains after a few weeks, it still freaks me out; however, every time I go to the doctor, my stitch still looks good. So, I bet you are having growing pains. It is so hard not to worry about every little thing! Also, not sure if you are experiencing constipation, but I have noticed that when I am having this issue a lot of times I also have gas and a hard time going.

As far as your stressful job goes... You might need to consider the bed rest. My job is usually pretty stressful as well and I am really glad now that I am at home and not having to worry about my job on top of all my other worries. Does your job require you to stand a lot? 

Take care! :thumbup:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Okay so I have been experiencing the most horrific heartburn for the last fews days. It even hurts to drink water at times. I know this is more common in the 3rd trimester, but I wasn't expecting it at 23 weeks. :cry:

Anyone else have this? Any natural remedies? 

I have been taking Tums and something called Zantac, but it never fully goes away.


----------



## chistiana

Hey chovie! Oooowww just the title made me hurt! I had terrible heartburn from very early on and undortunately it only went away when i had my daughter. I took maalox that helped a little bit and also resorted to sleeping sitted in my bed! Someone told me a spoonful of mastic works wonders but i never tried it. Hope it goes away soon hun.


----------



## blav

ChovieGirl said:


> blav said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I had a cerclage done at 13 weeks, everything has been fine since then. The last few days to a week though, I had had a lot of pain very low in my abdomen...just above where the pubic hair would start. I thought it was round ligament which I guess it could be but today I'm more concerned its cerclage related. When I stand or sit there is pain/pressure/pulling? I'm not really sure how to explain what it feels like. I see my doctor on Tuesday and will of course bring it up. I'm concerned about bed rest, my job has been very stressful lately and I am in constant back pain and now this. I will be 18 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> I am 23 weeks and can relate with the pain/pressure/pulling in my lower abdomen. I swear I go through bouts of this about once a week. I think I really started feeling it more around 18 weeks. Just think, your baby is really going to grow your second trimester! Even though you would think I would get used to the pains after a few weeks, it still freaks me out; however, every time I go to the doctor, my stitch still looks good. So, I bet you are having growing pains. It is so hard not to worry about every little thing! Also, not sure if you are experiencing constipation, but I have noticed that when I am having this issue a lot of times I also have gas and a hard time going.
> 
> As far as your stressful job goes... You might need to consider the bed rest. My job is usually pretty stressful as well and I am really glad now that I am at home and not having to worry about my job on top of all my other worries. Does your job require you to stand a lot?
> 
> Take care! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ahhh, all of that does make me feel better! We got a Doppler which had helped in the reassurance area but you having very similar symptoms helps too! 

My job is very up and down. I can sit but I also am probably up and down a hundred times in the course of an 8.5 hour shift. I also don't get any breaks at all so once I'm at work, I'm there going 100 miles per hour until my shift is over. I work with customers and it's difficult to be friendly when my back hurts, I'm worried about baby, and I haven't eaten in 8 hours!


----------



## ChovieGirl

Blav -

That does sound like a stressful job! Your back is probably hurting from the baby weight and standing. I have no clue how you can go 8 hours without eating - I would be starving! I would definitely talk to your doctor about your job. Make sure you at least are staying hydrated while working and listen to your body. If you feel the need to sit down, then you might really need to find a way to take a break and sit for a little bit. 

Maybe a good back massage would make you feel a little better. My hubby has been giving me them the last couple of days and they are soooo nice! I wish they would last beyond the pregnancy, but I doubt that will happen. lol


----------



## blav

Hahaha! My OH does give back rubs but I think he gets bored easily and they are never long enough! I work at a veterinary ER so the shifts can be very hit or miss. Some are crazy busy and some aren't but the days that are busy just aren't worth the risk to the baby. In addition to the stress of the pregnancy, i got a client complaint and my boss has said if I get another I'll be put on "probation" which makes me even more stressed! During our loss they were very supportive but I don't feel like they understand how much I worry about everything now and how much it effects me. I don't expect them to understand, but it's also a heavy burden to carry being worried about every little thing. I hope my doctor is understanding. In a way I really just wish she would put me on bed rest so I can focus on a healthy baby!


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi, I haven't been on in a little while. I got out of the hospital on the 4th of july at nearly 28 weeks :) they said I could do my bed rest at home. They checked me just before I left and said cervix still felt the same as when I came in so I did something right. Been home for a bit over a week now and have only had the usual braxton hicks contractions. I'm alllowed to sit and get food, shower and bath room. I just had my first appointment since I've been out, she said she might start lifting some of my restrictions and at 32 weeks I might be able to return to work :) I was just so happy to be let home, I missed my family so much. Lol, after a couple of hours my baby girl remembered that I am mommy and very comfortable to sleep on. But she is closer to daddy now, even says "dada" hasn't said "mama" yet. I am still not allowed to lift her though (even though I do) that is the one thing they said I should not be doing until after the baby is born. Sigh...So status quo here, just enjoying my family and baby staying in so far. Don't know if I have made anything worse since being home.


----------



## ChovieGirl

That is great news Bluestar! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

glad you are home now hun


----------



## Mumzie3

@ChovieGirl-----A good remedy for heart burn or acidity is having a spoon full of plain yogurt...that ought to do the trick :)


----------



## LindyB

Thats really great news blue star light. You are over 29 weeks now as well - not long til 30! 

How are you feeling now Mumzie? How long is it since your stitch?


----------



## chistiana

Bluestarlight- its great news you re home and your cervix is behaving hun, well done!!!but i ve said it before and i ll say it again.... Please please please dont pick your lo up... I know how hard it is (i couldnt pick him up from week 12 to week 35) but the only one time i let myself go loose (his b day) i ended up having my daughter. Please please just let her climb onto you and cuddle in bed...once you have your baby you can glue your girl on you all you want!!


----------



## LindyB

Has anyone had group B strep present with an incompetent cervix? I know Alisha knows quite a bit about this. I had it present in my 1st pregnancy which was found in a vaginal swab. Leo was born at 34 weeks and I can remember the doctor saying that they didn't know what had caused them to break but it may have been the group b strep and not necessarily my cervix being short. 

It was found again yesterday when I went into hospital for a small amount of bleeding/spotting. They said it was only a scant amount. I was tested over 2 weeks ago when I had the stitch and they didn't find anything and before I was pregnant and they didn't find anything. It confuses me so much. The midwife says I can't have antibiotics and that it only causes a risk to the baby at birth. But I'm not convinced about the risk between Group B strep and PROM. 

Can anyone help? I feel so annoyed because I feel like I was being sensible and relaxed over the spotting I had yesterday - I put it down to the long lengths of the stitch scratching me. Now this. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Saw a post on here about not lifting LO's. I have no choice. He is 15mo but due to prematurity is still not walking so I HAVE to lift him up. Is that really bad?!


----------



## lch28

Ask your doctor hun. From what i remembered my doctor said i would not be able to lift anything over 15 lbs.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey everyone, sorry for not being around we were on holiday until Saturday and I'd assumed I'd be able to keep dipping in and out whilst away but the bloomin mobile signal was awful and I couldn't do any more than the occasional log on/get immediately kicked off again!!! Daren't start typing long posts for fear of getting booted off in the middle of it - infuriating.

Instead of trawling through pages of missed messages, please feel free to post direct to me again girls if there's anything you think I might be able to help with. I'm up and running again so can reply within a few hrs :) Hope everyone is ok and nothing too stressful has happened :hugs:

Lindy Hun, will sit down this evening and reply properly to you sweet xxx


----------



## Alisa F

Lindy &#8211; I&#8217;m &#8220;heavily colonised&#8221; with GBS. They recently found it in my urine and treated me with 7 days of antibiotics. However, I was told that the only reason I got antibiotics was cos it was in my URINE, and that it&#8217;s not good to have bacteria of any sort in your urine when preggers. BEWARE &#8211; GBS in urine can only be detected by urine CULTURE. It will not be detected with urine dipstick test. I knew something was wrong with me and insisted on urine culture. GP tried to convince me I was ok cos dipstick was ok, but I insisted and sure enough I had GBS in urine and was treated. If you don&#8217;t have any symptoms then you&#8217;re probably ok. I was having a lot of back/flank pain constantly and going wee wee every 10 mins (I&#8217;m not exaggerating) so I knew something was up. 

Doctors at high risk clinic told me that if GBS is found on vag swab they will NOT treat me as it is only a risk during labour. If GBS has been found in vag during pregnancy, you must assume you are GBS positive in labour (GBS test can come back false negative, so once you have it you must assume even if you test negative at a later date that you still have it). When you go into labour you should be given IV antibiotics immediately. This needs to be administered for 4 hours to be fully effective and topped up every 4 hours thereafter until you deliver. 

The best source of information is on &#8220;GBS International&#8221; site. The admins will actually reply to you if you have any specific questions. GBS in vag is very common and not a big deal for the majority, it&#8217;s just I&#8217;m unlucky to be heavily colonised and I get it in my urine. You&#8217;ve not mentioned any such symptoms so I think you&#8217;ve got nothing to worry about&#8230;..


----------



## chistiana

Hopeful my son was 16 months when i got pg... I know it is almost impossible not to lift them but please try and do as little lifting as possible. Do you not have anyone to help you out? Does your lo crawl? Maybe he can come to you and climb up while you re sitted?

Lindy- i had strep b with my son but when they checked again at 35 weeks it was gone (i had taken antibiotics though). I also had it again with my daughter but doc said it didnt matter and they d check again at 36 weeks.. If they still found it then they would give me antibiotics during labour...i had an emergency c section at 35 weeks so no antibiotics or anything and my daughter is perfectly healthy!


----------



## LindyB

Thank you everyone! I just lost it when I spoke to the midwife. I was found to have Group B strep in my 1st pg so I should have known it would turn up again. I knew I'd have to have antibiotics again during labour. I'll definitely mention a proper urine test next appointment . Does your cervix have to be open for it to cause rupture of membranes? Mines closed with the stitch. Will this keep it out?
It must have been there when I was pg with Arthur and I had a stitch at 16 weeks. I just didn't know because I was never tested after the stitch went in. That pregnancy was such a different experience . I never had my cervix measured etc and I was completely relaxed and never worried.

Hopeful in my last pg I used to pick Leo up and I had a stitch. He walked at 18 months and was 20 months when Arthur was born. No one told me not to.:dohh:

This time I've been told not to pick up Arthur on numerous occasions by my consultant. Arthur is 2 and a half and not walking due to special needs and he is 12 kg about. I continued to pick him until my cervix shortened and I had a stitch, it was very hard not to. Now my parents are coming to help look after him when he is not at nursery and my husband is working.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

chistiana said:


> Hopeful my son was 16 months when i got pg... I know it is almost impossible not to lift them but please try and do as little lifting as possible. Do you not have anyone to help you out? Does your lo crawl? Maybe he can come to you and climb up while you re sitted?
> 
> Lindy- i had strep b with my son but when they checked again at 35 weeks it was gone (i had taken antibiotics though). I also had it again with my daughter but doc said it didnt matter and they d check again at 36 weeks.. If they still found it then they would give me antibiotics during labour...i had an emergency c section at 35 weeks so no antibiotics or anything and my daughter is perfectly healthy!

I don't lift him when it isn't necessary. He does crawl. But obviously I need to carry him up the stairs, take him out of his cot, put him in his highchair, the bath etc. Hubby works Mon-Weds and the other days he does everything for me since having the cerclage in. I still question if I am doing too much though. All our friends and fam are mainly in different cities so its difficult to get help!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Alisa F said:


> Lindy  Im heavily colonised with GBS. They recently found it in my urine and treated me with 7 days of antibiotics. However, I was told that the only reason I got antibiotics was cos it was in my URINE, and that its not good to have bacteria of any sort in your urine when preggers. BEWARE  GBS in urine can only be detected by urine CULTURE. It will not be detected with urine dipstick test. I knew something was wrong with me and insisted on urine culture. GP tried to convince me I was ok cos dipstick was ok, but I insisted and sure enough I had GBS in urine and was treated. If you dont have any symptoms then youre probably ok. I was having a lot of back/flank pain constantly and going wee wee every 10 mins (Im not exaggerating) so I knew something was up.
> 
> Doctors at high risk clinic told me that if GBS is found on vag swab they will NOT treat me as it is only a risk during labour. If GBS has been found in vag during pregnancy, you must assume you are GBS positive in labour (GBS test can come back false negative, so once you have it you must assume even if you test negative at a later date that you still have it). When you go into labour you should be given IV antibiotics immediately. This needs to be administered for 4 hours to be fully effective and topped up every 4 hours thereafter until you deliver.
> 
> The best source of information is on GBS International site. The admins will actually reply to you if you have any specific questions. GBS in vag is very common and not a big deal for the majority, its just Im unlucky to be heavily colonised and I get it in my urine. Youve not mentioned any such symptoms so I think youve got nothing to worry about..

You have freaked me out about this. I pee like twice and hour. Sometimes three times. Maybe I could ask for a culture to be done?! 
What antibiotics did they have u on? I have just finished my course post op n its given me oral thrush!! one thing after another eh!


----------



## Alisa F

Hopeful - oh crap, my posts should all come with a warning. I've had real bad luck in both pregnancies so I'm on edge with everything and usually overreact and worry about things I shouldn't worry about. Please don't be freaked out about what I said. I tried to repeat throughout above note that you should only be concerned if you have symptoms. I would never have asked for urine culture if my kidneys werent hurting so much. Peeing a lot in preg is normal, lady! :) 

Lindy - I can't get a straight answer from the docs about GBS and open cervix so if u do let us know.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Lol thanks. And no i am the same. worry worry worry! Lol x


----------



## chistiana

Hopeful- you re doing a good job lifting him as little as possible. When you do have to lift him try doing it using just your feet (putting all strength there rather than on your hands or back) it might be worth asking your doc or a midwife to show you the best possible way to lift him. Xx


----------



## Mumzie3

Hey I have been fine I had my stitch in place since July 3rd.....tomorrow I have my detailed ultrasound and then my appointment with obgyn....hoping and praying for the best. 
I hope everyone here is doing well **hugz not kissez**


----------



## bluestarlight

yea, i know I shouldn't lift her. she goes to daycare while my husband works but when she is home and he has to do something like shop or prep dinner I end up picking her up. She crawls with lightning speed and prefers it for now to walking although she has done that too a bit. Although she has been doing "knee walking" a lot when she has stuff in her hands. Its mostly in and out of the crib or playpen I lift her. Usually when we are by ourselves I have her on the bed with me so she can crawl up to me. Hubby does all her bathing and up and down stair carrying and such. But your right, I just missed her so much that I just lift her up. she's about 22-23lbs now I think. Its been super hot here today so the weather has been making my feet swell up now. I usually love the heat but I guess it doesn't like preggers me. 

As for the GBS, my sister had that with all 3 pregnancies of hers, with her last she did end up with it in her urine a few times and had to have antibiotics. During labor with her last one it was so quick they weren't able to get all the antibiotics in her ontime so they had to do some extra testing on him to make sure he wasn't exposed during birth. He turned out to be fine though.


----------



## LindyB

Good luck with your appointment today Mumzie3! And Bluestarlight you are almost 30 weeks! Thats brilliant!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey ladies, just to clarify as Alisa said so well - gbs is only an issue to baby during labour and can be passed on during their journey down the birth canal. It isn't known to be a cause of prom or ptl, and certainly if the cervix is closed it definately cannot make its way into the uterus. By closed I mean closed completely or below the stitch. Even if you are funneled to the stitch, having closed cervix remaining below is good enough. 

The nature of gbs as an infection means that it is unlikely to track into your uterus anyway, open or closed. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## JJEE

Hi Ladies,

I hope everybody is well?

Lizzie, I am just wondering once labour begins for us ladies with weak/incompetent cervix' Does this mean that we dilate quicker? Making the whole labour quicker?? Wishful thinking really..but with my son who was term I had a 13hr labour, but my daughter arrived very quickly..the first twinge of a contraction to delivering her took 3hrs!! Should I be preparing for another quick labour, or just the fact she was so small made it quick??
Hope you had a fab holiday. :hugs: 

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey JjE, your daughters speedy delivery was probably due to her size and because it was your second labour. There are some IC ladies whose cervixes open rapidly from funneled to 10cms once they go into active labour, but usually they don't and in fact sometimes the scar tissue from a stitch can make their cervix extremely stubborn and slow to progress - oh the irony lol. 

Hard to tell which you'll be Hun, but after two previous deliveries, labour is unlikely to be long and drawn out this time, but then every pregnancy is different even in the same lady :) xx


----------



## LindyB

Both my labours were very long! My first my waters broke at 33 weeks and Leo was born just on 34 weeks. It took over 12 hours, maybe more. It took ages for my cervix to dilate. With my second, Arthur, (which I had a stitch in at 16 weeks) my waters broke the day before planned stitch removal. I had contractions. Stitch was removed but labour still took over 12 hours again!! I think I have what Lizzie described as extra tension in the cervix from scar tissue. I'm hoping so as it may give extra strength now at 23 weeks. fingers crossed!

ALso then I got really bad mastitis just to top it off! The midwife says' try a cabbage leaf' and I just wanted to throw the whole bloody cabbage at her! I went to see my GP with a temp of 40 degrees and boobs feeling like they might explode. She gave me antibiotics but said the best thing for mastitis is to catty on breastfeeding every two hours. It's like there is no end to it!!

Like you I'm on my third and am not expecting anything less that 12 hours! But as your second was so quick this one probably will too!:thumbup:


----------



## ChovieGirl

So I went to the doctor today and cervix length was 3.2cm. I am also feeling a little better since I am pushing towards the 24 week marker. Yay!

They gave me a steroid shot in the bum (ouch!) and also prescribed me Nexium for this horrible heartburn. I have to do another ffn test and a glucose test when I go back in 2 weeks. So many tests and such, but I am glad that they are taking all sorts of precautions.

Has anyone experienced having a steroid shot? Apparently this is to help the baby's lung development. Also, anyone taken Nexium while pregnant? I have read other women taking it and that it was safe, but I just hate having to take a pill every day. Although, not being able to eat or drink much is probably worse and this heartburn makes it hard to do either.

Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## Natalie_3

ChovieGirl,
Wow, 3.2cm and pushing 24 weeks is definitely something to be proud of! I'm 22 weeks and can't wait till I can get past 24 weeks. 
Sorry to hear about the horrible heartburn. Fortunately for me, I haven't experienced that. 
Even though it's a literal pain in the butt, I would suffer through a steroid shot if the dr. wanted to give me one. Good for you.
You're doing great!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Chovie, great news about your cervix :). Steroid shots are given routinely if there is a risk of delivering before 34wks and are brilliant. They help to speed up lung maturity in the hours before delivery and since they started being used have cut the incidence and/or severity of lung disease in preemies drastically. We were able to get two shots 24hrs apart before Evie was delivered at 24wks and it made a huge difference to her survival and general health.

Usually their effects wear off within a week, so if your baby isn't born in that time they have to be repeated. Many docs (inc mine) won't give them unless there is an imminent threat of delivery, so I never got them with the twins. Some docs (like yours) give them throughout pregnancy as a precaution if there is even a slight risk of preterm delivery. Theyre proabably planning on checking ffn results before giving them again, just to rule out a need for steroids unless they're absolutely necessary. 

Nexium is one of the very few PPIs licensed for use in small children and babies hun, so it is extremely safe - it takes yrs of testing and a proven track record for such a license. It's the best you can have for hb and will certainly do the trick :hugs:


----------



## LindyB

I wouldn't have noticed this if I was getting on with my life as normal but one of my veins on my left leg looks a bit funny. Lizzie what do people do if they are on bed rest/modified bed rest in pregnancy to avoid varicose veins? Are we more at risk? I've just read its pretty common in pregnancy anyway and usually disappears after. I see my consultant in 1 weeks time and midwife in 10 days so I'll tell them too. My sister in law had them really bad and she was very active throughout her pregnancy. She had to have an operation afterwards. I'm quite queasy about veins! :sick:


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies .. 

Just wanted to ask two questions if you don't mind ...

Firstly - since I have had the stitch in I haven't had any checks / swabs to see if there is any infection (I don't have any reason to be checked) but just wondered if they routinely done these in case of anything? All I have at the moment is just the usual urine check. Hope that makes sense :wacko:

And secondly - when did everyone start getting there nursery ready for little one? We have everything already as we're going to re-use what we already had, in some ways I think let's start now as I'm 25 weeks now and so far things have been going well but in other ways is it too soon? 

Xx


----------



## LaRockera

*ChovieGirl*- I was given steroid shots when I was 34 weeks along, due to my amniotic fluid being on the lowest side of normal. I was told to refrain from salt and sugar for a couple of weeks. Why are they giving you them though? Your cervical length is well within normal range.:thumbup:

*LindyB*- I wasn't on bedrest, although I did put my feet up with every chance, but was on aspirin 60mg due to increased coagulation. Not sure I know of any natural blood thinners, but in any case make sure you consult your doc before taking anything.:flower:

*DMJ*- My experience with the NHS is that they will refuse to do any swabs unless you suspect infection. They don't want anything up there that may cause infection (thus rendering them reliable).Truth be told, there's no need to have any swabs taken unless you have symptoms. Make sure you drink plenty of water, maintain good hygiene, and you can eat yogurt and drink that hideous pure cranberry juice you get in health stores. As for the nursery, I was too scared to buy anything before I reached the third trimester. I did go for a mothercare baby plan nursery furniture around 20 weeks though, as I bought a wardrobe, bed and changer/set of drawers for 
£500 from £1000. I only had to give £30 to secure them though and could cancel it any time. I had to browse and shop like crazy once I reached seven months though.:haha:


----------



## Alisa F

DMJ - I'm on NHS and the only routine checks i'm having was the one to check the stitch 10 days after it was placed and then in another 4 weeks after that and maybe once more they said but after that theyre gonna leave it, they dont want to interfere too much down there. 

On NHS there are no routine swabs or checks that i know of. It depends on your doc if they are cautious or not, they are usually not. They will do swab if you have symptoms (smelly off colour discharge, pains, contractions or cramps, bleeding) and they will do urine culture if you have symptoms only (frequent urination, burning when peeing, back /flank pain). 

I've got loads of other issues going on, apart from the stitch, so we're not getting a nursery set up until after baby is born. At 24 weeks I will buy the basics that need washing and cant be bought on the day when baby is born (bedding, muslins, sleep suits, pads and stuff for me, pack hospital bag) but the rest like car seat and pram we will wait until bubs is ok and then DH will just go to Mothercare and pick something up quickly when we need to go home.


----------



## LindyB

I've been a little strange in this pregnancy as I've not spent too much time thinking about the baby - if that makes sense. Because my cervix length had remained the same for a couple of readings and my consultant said not too worry I did start to think about names etc. The day before my 20 week scan I came up with my list of name and allowed myself to get excited. The next day in the scan we had the bad news about funnelling and reduced cervix length. I change the subject when people try to talk to me about the sex or names etc. I think I'm just too scared!

Anyway only 7 days til my cervical scan.

This baby feels a lot lower than my two boys. It kicks really low - I can't remember Leo and Arthur kicking this low but then again I wasn't so terrified in those pregnancies. Does anyone know when the baby should move further up?


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Hi ladies ..
> 
> Just wanted to ask two questions if you don't mind ...
> 
> Firstly - since I have had the stitch in I haven't had any checks / swabs to see if there is any infection (I don't have any reason to be checked) but just wondered if they routinely done these in case of anything? All I have at the moment is just the usual urine check. Hope that makes sense :wacko:
> 
> And secondly - when did everyone start getting there nursery ready for little one? We have everything already as we're going to re-use what we already had, in some ways I think let's start now as I'm 25 weeks now and so far things have been going well but in other ways is it too soon?
> 
> Xx

DMJ-
My doctors routinely ask me if I am having any abnormal discharge or bleeding, but I don't think that my doctor's have really been concerned to check for infection either; however, I have mentioned being worried about this and they checked just to give me peace of mind. Maybe your doc will do the same.

As far as decorating and buying stuff... We have not done anything yet. I have a few onesies and blankets that were given to me, but other than that nothing. I went ahead and started a registry to give me an idea of what we will need. So much stuff! I don't think we will make any big purchases until at least 30 weeks. I sooo want to buy stuff now, but I am still too cautious to. I do know a lot of people who start buying things now or even earlier. Just do what you feel comfortable doing. :thumbup:


----------



## ChovieGirl

LaRockera-
I guess I was just given them as a preventative measure. It seems like my doctor really seems to want to take every precaution possible since my cervix seems to fluctuate and is funneling some.


----------



## ChovieGirl

LindyB said:


> I've been a little strange in this pregnancy as I've not spent too much time thinking about the baby - if that makes sense. Because my cervix length had remained the same for a couple of readings and my consultant said not too worry I did start to think about names etc. The day before my 20 week scan I came up with my list of name and allowed myself to get excited. The next day in the scan we had the bad news about funnelling and reduced cervix length. I change the subject when people try to talk to me about the sex or names etc. I think I'm just too scared!
> 
> Anyway only 7 days til my cervical scan.
> 
> This baby feels a lot lower than my two boys. It kicks really low - I can't remember Leo and Arthur kicking this low but then again I wasn't so terrified in those pregnancies. Does anyone know when the baby should move further up?

LindyB-
I can totally relate on trying not to let myself get too excited; however the further along I get, the harder it is not too. We are still undecided on names, nursery decor, etc. I haven't even announced on Facebook that I am pregnant. I might actually do that tomorrow since I will be 24 weeks! I say allow yourself to be excited with the reality that things can go wrong in life, anything can, but we cannot worry about tomorrow. (I try to tell myself this, but at times easier said than done lol). I know my worries make me feel miserable at times and just makes pregnancy seem really hard. I want instant results! :wacko: I am afraid that if I buy stuff too early or let myself get completely excited that i will somehow jinks things. I know in the back of my head this is not true and that things will happen one way or the other no matter what I do. Take baby steps. I believe you/we will know and feel comfortable to do these things when the time is right.

Yay for cervical scan!!! I hate the waiting time in between appointments.

I have felt my baby kick pretty low at times. I think this is normal. I have noticed that since I hit about 23 weeks, he has moved up some, but before that he still felt pretty low. In fact, now I feel sometimes as if he is all over the place...real low and sometimes more near my belly button. :hugs:


----------



## LindyB

Congratulations on 24 weeks tomorrow! You are just one day ahead of me!


----------



## DMJ

Thank you ladies for your replies  xx


----------



## LaRockera

ChovieGirl said:


> LaRockera-
> I guess I was just given them as a preventative measure. It seems like my doctor really seems to want to take every precaution possible since my cervix seems to fluctuate and is funneling some.

That's brilliant- my doctor in Greece was like that, too. He took every precaution to the point of exaggeration, but better be safe than sorry, right?

I also had a very good private doc in the UK, too.

I'm sure it will all be fine, hon!


----------



## sunkiss

hello ladies :hi:

just wanted to give a quick update n let u know i am back home from the hospital since last friday on the 13th :D!! spent 8 long weeks there on strict hospital bedrest but thank God we made it :happydance:!! even with a crappy cervix my stitch held my baby n still holding, im so happy to have made it to 32 weeks, now i know my little girl will make it, we r not completely out the woods but moving closer to ditching the stitch @ 36 gives me so much relief whew!! i never got a cervix length check in the hospital cause they didnt want to disturb anything since i was funneled slightly pass my stitch at .08 n 1 cm dilated, i know i loss my mucus plug there too but i feel like it came back, i tell u i dont feel pressure on my stitch the way i did when i was admitted, i wouldnt be surprised if my cervix grew in length, i have a f/u tomorrow so we will see if they even bother checking...at 34 weeks i can go on modified bedrest n at 36 completely off, so close n cant wait to meet those milestones, i still would luv her to stay in at least til 37 which is term but i feel so much better knowing she has a great chance if born now!! ladies i never thought i would see 32 weeks so please hold on cause it can really happen, i know how nerve wrecking this whole thing can be n u will worry no matter what but dont give up hope n keep praying, wish u all well n will update again soon :hugs:

hope all is well with u millie, please update soon :hugs:

i included a pic of me at my baby shower this past sat, the day after i got out the hospital, it was so nice to be around ppl again n enjoy my pregnancy without all the worry :D!!
 



Attached Files:







278108_10150938391090785_1129942922_o.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Natalie_3

sunkiss, really great news! i look forward to the day i can breathe easier knowing the baby is 32 weeks! you're an inspiration to me as i lay here in bed at only 21+5 weeks.


----------



## chistiana

Sunkiss- that s great news hun!!! Well done!! Only five weeks to term! I think you can start enjoying this pg now! Congratulations again and cant wait to hear from you again, especially after stitch removal!


----------



## LaRockera

*Sunkiss *- I'm so very happy for you, hon. :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Sunkiss- 
Great picture! I am glad things are working out well for you. :)


----------



## JJEE

:happydance: Sunkiss! 

Yay, so great to hear from you! So pleased your bubba has stayed put! You look fab! xxx


----------



## LindyB

Excellent news Sunkiss!:happydance::happydance: I am so pleased for you! You look lovely! I'm so glad you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy now - you really deserve it. :dance:


----------



## Natalie_3

Even before I got pregnant, I was already planning my baby shower. I had visions of having a really fun gender reveal party so that all our friends and family could find out the sex of the baby at the same time. My plans sort of fizzled ever since I've been put on strict bed rest when the threat of IC and pre-term labor became evident. So now I'm torn between wanting a baby shower to celebrate this new baby (by the way, this isn't my first baby) and making sure this baby stays safe. I love planning parties so this is such a bummer. I'm now considering waiting until at least 34 weeks to have the party (yikes I'll be HUGE!), or having a Sip and See (an idea that's completely new to me, but apparently they do this in the South a lot.) 

Wondering what every else has planned, or not planned?


----------



## ChovieGirl

Natalie_3 said:


> Even before I got pregnant, I was already planning my baby shower. I had visions of having a really fun gender reveal party so that all our friends and family could find out the sex of the baby at the same time. My plans sort of fizzled ever since I've been put on strict bed rest when the threat of IC and pre-term labor became evident. So now I'm torn between wanting a baby shower to celebrate this new baby (by the way, this isn't my first baby) and making sure this baby stays safe. I love planning parties so this is such a bummer. I'm now considering waiting until at least 34 weeks to have the party (yikes I'll be HUGE!), or having a Sip and See (an idea that's completely new to me, but apparently they do this in the South a lot.)
> 
> Wondering what every else has planned, or not planned?


I have not planned a shower yet; however, I have been told I might have a couple - One with work and one with close friends and family. I am thinking somewhere between 28 and 32 weeks. Maybe 30? Right in the middle. I am excited to have a baby shower! I have been to sooo many others from work and they always end up with tons of cute stuff!

I think around 30 or 32 weeks my doctor might allow me to go to a baby shower as long as I do not get up much or lift heavy things. I also thought about having both or at least one of the showers at my house to save me from going anywhere.

I have never heard of the Sip and See idea (I am from the south minus the heavy southern accent...at least I think...hehe) but it sounds like a good idea...especially depending on how early baby comes.

Either way - - Super exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## Natalie_3

I'm right behind you at 22 weeks! I agree, you'll get some really cute stuff at your shower. And lucky you, you'll have two showers. That's something to look forward to! =)


----------



## LindyB

Today was supposed to be my last day at work and my colleagues were planning one. Even before the funnelling etc I was going to ask them to wait as I'm not quite 24 weeks. I'm a teacher and the 6 weeks summer holidays start today so I might go in after the holidays - maybe 32 weeks? They have been very generous with my other baby showers. Saying that though this will be my third shower so they might be a bit fed up with me!

I have to say thank you to you Americans for the baby shower idea - just brilliant! :thumbup:

Whats sip and see?


----------



## Emerald87

Hi ladies. I'm a long-term stalker of this thread. I've only posted once and haven't again since because everything has still been in limbo for many weeks. I've been wishing everyone the best and crossing fingers that everyone's pregnancies turn out perfectly.

I'm just reaching out for some advice if I may? I cannot seem to find the answers anywhere (my textbooks, online, paper etc.) so I'm hoping those with practical experience will help.
I had a TVU to investigate cervical changes secondary to frequent BHs and some recent bleeding. My cervix appears to be between 3.02cm and 3.3 cm, with and without fundal pressure, respectively. However the scan appears to show some internal OS funnelling (U-shaped) approximately 7.5mm wide and about 10mm deep (I can upload a picture if requested).
The sonnographer said it appeared to be funnelling to her but the OB (who wasn't very helpful and laughed at me when I cried; I vow never to be a doctor like that) said it isn't - yet he would not provide an explanation as to why this anomaly, which looks like funnelling, is not actually funnelling?

So... my question is, can you have funnelling with a still-normal length cervix, thus rendering this a "pseudofunnelling"? Or is this, in fact, funnelling regardless of my cervix being still sufficiently long? Am I at a risk of PTL?

Thanks ladies, muchly appreciated.


----------



## JJEE

Hi Emerald,

Welcome to the thread:hugs:

This is all still pretty new to me so I don't really know the answers to your questions, but I am pretty sure you can have funneling with a normal length cervix, my first cervical scan at 14weeks, I measured 2.9cm, I was asked to come back the following week and it was measuring 2.8cm with funneling. My cervix was slightly shorter than normal then, I was prescribed Progesterone and basically told to rest as much as possible.

How many weeks are you now?

I am sure some of the more knowledgeable ladies will answer your questions in more detail! :hugs:

xx


----------



## LaRockera

*Emerald *- I had a stitch due to a v-shaped funneling at 12 weeks(stitch placed at 13+3) without a previous loss. My cervix was 3.75cm approximately post-cerclage, but reached 48mm at 20-27 weeks, and started to shorten again afterwards, as it should have normal have done. (I ended up having a c-section due to low levels of amniotic fluid, with bubba still high in there). So, not sure if this is similar to your case, but it turned out that my funneling didn't cause my cervix to shorten.

However, I would still demand regular TVUs. My doc thought the chances of anything going wrong were minimal, but did place the stitch in anyway, to avoid any nasty surprises.

As for the doctor laughing at your phase, I'm pretty well-known round here for my great antipathy towards doctors that are inconsiderate, complacent and bad professionals, so I would recommend you filed a complain and demand change of doctor- or if you're in private healthcare, simply change docs.:growlmad:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Lindy, I am fairly certain that resting will not make your vv any better or worse necessarily. I didn't get them at all, but if your sister has had them then it might be that the women in your family are prone, and as such there is little you can do to avoid it. It is true that they disappear soon after pregnancy in most cases, your sisters' case being unusual and probably rare. I didn't have support tights on bed rest, but I did try to elevate my legs as much as possible - this might help you to keep vv at bay :hugs:

Emerald, welcome back :)

Glad to see that your cervix is still holding strong at 26wks despite the changes. In theory 'pseudo funneling' is possible in the sense that some women have funneling/dilation but manage to carry to term perfectly well with no further changes as you are currently proving. It does increase your risks of ptl on paper, BUT in reality there are likely hundreds of women in a similar position who are completely unaware they have funneling and sail blissfully unaware all the way to term.

Your consultant is being typically non-committal on the subject probably because she ultimately cannot predict the outcome, and can only 'wait and see'. this is an infuriatingly common reaction in my experience mainly because there is nothing else that can be done except to let things unfold (unless of course clinicians are prepared to place a stitch before 24wks). 

I would say that if your cervix is funneled but still a good length, and it has remained like that for several weeks then it's likely you'll stay that way for a good while longer. Are you still experiencing bh and bleeding? There is evidence which says that funneling and/or cervical shortening can predict ptl, but I and many other ladies had funneling from early on but this didn't trigger labour necessarily - albeit I did have stitch, but stitching does no prevent ptl only 'silent' cervical dilation. 

Yours may well be a dynamic cervix which is has 'given way' as your uterus has stretched, but because of its apparent stability over several weeks this bodes well for the future. Having increasingly strong, regular contractions however is a seperate issue which is less predictable.

I'd recommend resting because your cervix is obviously exhibiting some weakness under pressure, but as I say if all women were internally scanned throughout pregnancy, I am sure there would be many more so called 'pseudo funneling' which is unexplained and essentially harmless. Hope that helps xx

Sunkiss - :happydance: You look so radiant and happy in your photo, well done you xxx


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks ladies.

Lizzie - thank you and, as usual, you are very knowledgeable - are you in the field? I actually have had another bleed again tonight; I did have a spec and swab done today (repeat as they mislabelled my first - no worries) so that may be the source but it was pink blood suggesting it was a bit more fresh than from early today; I suppose I might just be a bit damaged and it's currently bleeding. I have an irritable uterus so the BHs aren't unusual and they're a bit more calm today which is very nice :)
I also loathe the "wait and see" approach because it's not appropriate when you're dealing with a life however in this circumstance I wouldn't mind "waiting" if he'd just frikkin explain what was seen. If I simply got a "sure, it's funnelling, but you'll likely be ok" I'd be more relieved because I'd know to take it easy and keep an eye on myself. The fact nothing was explained has just frustrated and confused me to no end. Where do I go from here? What do I do? Who do I call if I'm unsure?
I actually went back into the centre today to ask to speak to someone (including, if I had to, the specialist himself) just to get things straight. I'm in a better frame of mind than I was yesterday (utter panic) so I could have asked straightforward questions. Unfortunately for me they were in their specialists meeting all afternoon - I did manage to convince the receptionist to print some of my cervix photos (I was only given a report) so I could ask some other doctors. I'd prefer to ask an OB but seriously, anyone who will listen will do right now.

LaRockera, I was planning to seek a second opinion on Monday but due to the extra bleeding tonight I'm going to seek someone tomorrow (a Saturday; I don't like my chances). Either way I'm going to try and find someone. Problem is he's one of the specialists for the Maternal Foetal Medicine at my hospital and the leader of my "Group C care team" - another issue is if I choose to do my internship at the Mater Hospital he's also potentially my future boss and could make my professional life hell. Monday is his day off so I'm guaranteed to avoid him on Monday when I go back in.
DH and I have agreed in any case that I will be going back to get another TVU in 2 weeks. My GP is amazing and will happily give me a request form for it; I just have to find a good sonnographer. I also have a regular growth scan scheduled for 30 weeks and I will ask the sonnographer (who is a friend) to check it via TVU then also. I would ordinarily just get a request form to go to that place but unfortunately it's private and costs me $375 per scan - something which I can fork out on occasion but not regularly.

JJEE - I'm 26 weeks. I will be taking it easy as much as possible; problem is, as you would all know here, the "practicalities" of taking it easy - washing still must be done, food must be made and we're trying to work in the nursery which involves light lifting, cleaning and painting etc. If I can make another 6 weeks I'll feel more relieved.

I seem to get the impression though that even if it is funnelling, I'll likely be OK for at least another a couple of weeks. As others have expressed on here it is the fear of the uncertain and the possibility of huge changes in small amounts of time. I illogically panic that I'm going to go into PTL within hours rather than weeks and it's something I try to overcome but it keeps creeping back. The part that scares me is I had a scan around 23-24 weeks; merely 2-3 weeks ago which, although was transabdominal, appeared fine. I don't like sudden changes...


----------



## LaRockera

Right, I see, very messy situation. In that case, be tactical yet decisive. Good luck, hon, we're all here for you.:flower:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Since receiving both my steroid shots in the last two days I have noticed that I now have a bunch of phlegm building up in my lungs and coughing (almost like an upper respiratory infection has started), not sleeping well and my face looks red. My doctor did tell me that I might have the jitters, not sleep well or feel hot flashed, but my lungs have me a little concerned. Anyone who has had one of these experienced this? I am trying to to be overly paranoid, but geeze, I finally found a moderate cure for my heartburn and now this. :dohh: I know that doctors use steroid shots for people sometimes when they do have upper respiratory infections, usually along with antibiotics, so I was somehow wondering if this is why my lungs might feel the way they do. Maybe I had too much stuff in my lungs before the shots and it has loosened it up? Who knows?


----------



## ChovieGirl

LindyB said:


> Today was supposed to be my last day at work and my colleagues were planning one. Even before the funnelling etc I was going to ask them to wait as I'm not quite 24 weeks. I'm a teacher and the 6 weeks summer holidays start today so I might go in after the holidays - maybe 32 weeks? They have been very generous with my other baby showers. Saying that though this will be my third shower so they might be a bit fed up with me!
> 
> I have to say thank you to you Americans for the baby shower idea - just brilliant! :thumbup:
> 
> Whats sip and see?

LindyB-
From what I looked up yesterday, a "Sip and See" is a baby shower that is held after the baby is the born and I think it might involve sipping champagne while opening presents, eating, etc. It definitely sounds like a good alternative if for some reason a normal baby shower cannot happen or if a person would like to postpone their shower until then.


----------



## LindyB

LaRokera - I hope you don't mind me asking but how did the doctors tell that your amnio fluid was low? Did they say why it happened? You did go very close to term didn't you? I love the picture or your little girl - she's so pretty!


----------



## LaRockera

*ChovieGirl *- hmm... I do remember that the few weeks before I gave birth I had small amounts of phlegm and thought every day I was getting sick. It didn't feel it was coming from my lungs though, more like some sort of mild allergy/mild cold or even irritation from reflux (I was taking Gaviscon for heartburn by then). Not sure if it's the same though. Sorry I can't help more.:nope:

*Lindy* - thank you so much for your kind words, we're so totally in love with her.:cloud9: During one of my visits to a private obgyn in the UK, he asked me if I had any leaking, which absolutely terrified me. He said my fluid seemed little, and then he measured them, and they were find within the normal range, it was just the way baby was lying. However, it was within the lower references of normal (9 when the average was 14). I kept monitoring them and they never increased, nor did they decrease until bubber got bigger, and so around 38 weeks she had just a couple of pockets left (they're supposed to fine four, or at least three). I would have given birth naturally (was going to be induced), but Xanthe was still quite high at 38+5 and so they performed a c-section.

:flower:


----------



## ChovieGirl

LaRockera - 
I did wonder if some of the congestion was more from the reflux. Seems like the Nexium has helped the burning part of the reflux, but stuff still feels like it is caught in my diaphragm/esophagus. 

One more question as I think I am on a paranoia kick...
Can the steroid shots harm the baby at all? Or can my stressing harm the baby at all? I stressed all last week about my stomach and making it to 24 weeks and now this! I am just 24 weeks today, did not feel him move much at all yesterday and have not felt him move at all this morning since being up for the last few hours. I know that fetal movements are not constant in the first part of the second trimester, but what about 24 weeks? I have read some people say online that I should be feeling frequent movements by now and some that say not to worry until the 3rd trimester.

God give me some peace for my worries...and for everyone else! :wacko:


----------



## LindyB

Choviegirl - I've been feeling the same about the baby's movements. I had been feeling loads. The midwife came to visit me last Friday and She felt a lot of movements too. Then today and yesterday not as much. The worrying never ends!
I don't think you stressing will harm the baby. Lots of women on here have had months of worrying and stressing and their babies are fine and healthy. It just makes the experience horrible for yourself.:hugs:


----------



## Goldy

I just had a Macdonald Cerclage 2 days ago and just wanted to know on what to expect so that i do not freak out. on the day I had light brown discharge and there after nothing. Is that normal, I hear people saying they bleed for days. Was mine done well? I do not feel anything at all no pain nothing... 

Never got a chance to speak to the doc after the procedure so will go for follow up next week... Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Goldy said:


> I just had a Macdonald Cerclage 2 days ago and just wanted to know on what to expect so that i do not freak out. on the day I had light brown discharge and there after nothing. Is that normal, I hear people saying they bleed for days. Was mine done well? I do not feel anything at all no pain nothing...
> 
> Never got a chance to speak to the doc after the procedure so will go for follow up next week... Hope everyone is doing well

Hi hun. Bleeding can vary. I only had spotting for a couple days. Dont think thats in any way an indication as to how well it was or was not done. Only advice I have is to rest as much as u can for the first few days. I had a bit of tummy cramping and backache but everyone os different. hth x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I am freaking out today. I went on Google (I know) & it seems at 15wks when my cervix was 2.3 it is majorly short. Most women with IC were not that length till like 20+ weeks. Freaking out :(


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Steroids will only help your baby hunny pls do not worry. I know its easier said than done. I had them at 24wks in my last pregnancy and now he is healthy and happy Stressing isnt the best so tru and relax as much as u can x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Sorry. Previous post was for ChovieGirl. Dumbass phone!


----------



## LaRockera

*Choviegirl *- steroid injections will not harm your baby. On the contrary, they'll help his/her lungs mature so if he/she comes early (which is highly unlikely with the stitch), she'll have far better chances. As for stressing, we're talking about a hormone orgy in pregnancy, and if you take into consideration that IC comes with stress as a package, and that most of us, thankfully, had healthy babies, then I'd say no, you cannot harm your baby that easily. I think the only reason for concern is if your heartrate goes berserk, but it takes too much for that to happen. (don't go checking on your pulse now, ok?:winkwink:)

*Goldy *- I bled for several days post-cerclage so yes, discharge and some bleeding is totally normal.


----------



## lch28

Choviegirl my friends baby was born at 29 weeks due to severe pre eclampsia.. she got the steroid shot and her baby came out screaming. she had quite the lungs on her.


----------



## lch28

p.s. now she is a happy, crazy 8 year old kid lol


----------



## lch28

okay ladies.. so i don't think i can get my cerclage until 12+6. is that waiting too long?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Chovie, it's unlikely the steroids are causing you to be chesty hun, and probably due to pregnancy Related stuffiness/congestion which plagued me in all my pregnancies. I felt like I was choking at night with the twins, and only felt able to breath easily through my nose again about a week after their birth. It's probably just coincidental that you took the steroids and then felt like this - if you get worse in the next day or so, it's always worth mentioning tho hun. 

The brief steroid dose you're getting wont cause any long term harm to baby either, but I would be questioning their routine use throughout this pregnancy if there is no immediate risk of ptl. Their benefits are amazing, but to have them every week 'just in case' isn't really justified in my opinion (would want explanation as to why if it were my pregnancy sweet). It's a case of ensuring that the massive benefits in having them outweigh the minimal risk of routine use if that makes sense xx

Goldy, don't worry about having minimal post-cerclage symptoms hun. I was surprised at how little bleeding I had considering and it only lasted for a short time. I was in discomfort for a while after, but I had a shirodkar stitch which is more invasive. Your doc sounds very skilled, so enjoy the lack of symptoms - an IC pregnancy is usually so frightening with all it's accompanying twinges, tightenings and pressure so to have none is not only a good sign but also helps to reduce the fear factor :hugs:

Ich Hun, 12+6 is perfect timing. I went in to have mine at 12+4 but there were lots of emergencies that day, so it was postponed to 13+4! I was convinced it was too late and was already feeling lots of pressure and tightenings - shouldn't have worried. Remember too that mine was a twin pregnancy so my uterus by then was already a 17wk size xx


----------



## Alisa F

Ich - I had my stitch at 12+3. They said they couldn't do it without NT scan results and the earliest you can have NT is 11+4 so you're right on track. I've only got the right half of my uterus if not less so I'm like carrying twins or triplets so if week 12 was good for me according go my docs I'm sure it's good timing for you too :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

So I called my doctor and they had me come in just to ease my mind. Baby's heartbeat was in the 130's which they said was normal, so he must just be too sleepy or something to move around. They said that you don't normally start feeling frequent movement until around 28 weeks.

Doctor also didn't seem to worried about the steroid shots. Said that my lungs sounded clear and that it is more than likely the Gerd/Acid Reflux causing me issues.

I have to say I love my doctor's office. They seem so understanding and don't hesitate to check me when I am concerned. 

My husband on the other hand....I think I might be driving him crazy. lol


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. i hope so.. my NT scan is at 12+1.. i have an appointment next thursday and im already freaking out about it. i wish i didn't have low progesterone this time. i never thought id be worried about early AND late loss.. with sophia my progesterone was perfect.


----------



## lch28

lol i am already driving my fiancee nuts and we have 30 weeks to go..


----------



## HeatherBabe

Hi everyone, how are you?
I am nervous, going in on tuesday to get my stitch removed. I will be 36+0 weeks, will it hurt? I had constant spotting all through first and second trimester and they couldnt figure out what was causing it, I was also on cyclogest for a long time and the last couple of weeks been getting lots of pains in the cervix, like a sharp quick stabbing pain. I also have constant dull lower back ache! I was told by the consultant/OBGYN that it won't hurt but I am so nervous and scared...the idea of having scissors up in there with no anesthesia scares me!


----------



## ChovieGirl

HeatherBabe said:


> Hi everyone, how are you?
> I am nervous, going in on tuesday to get my stitch removed. I will be 36+0 weeks, will it hurt? I had constant spotting all through first and second trimester and they couldnt figure out what was causing it, I was also on cyclogest for a long time and the last couple of weeks been getting lots of pains in the cervix, like a sharp quick stabbing pain. I also have constant dull lower back ache! I was told by the consultant/OBGYN that it won't hurt but I am so nervous and scared...the idea of having scissors up in there with no anesthesia scares me!

I have absolutely no experience with the removal of the stitch yet, but from what I have heard the stitch is mostly painless when they take it out. I did read that you would feel some pressure.

Congrats on making it to 36 weeks!!!


----------



## LaRockera

*Ich *- elective stitches are usually put between 12-16 weeks. I had mine at 13+3. Before that, when the danger of m/c is still relatively higher comparing to the later on, they won't do it for obvious reasons. So you're having your stitch at the earliest GA possible.:thumbup:

*Heather *- when I went to have my stitch removed the doc told me 'be prepared it's going to hurt'. So I took a deep breath and waited and waited, and felt my lower uterus area tightening and I said here we go, it starts, and he said 'right then, off you go'. :dohh: So no, in my experience, it didn't hurt, and :thumbup:whatever it was I felt lasted for a couple of seconds. No need to worry, it's a brilliant milestone you've reached.

*Chovie * - I drove my husband nuts throughout my whole pregnancy. Trust me, when he holds your LO in his hands, he'll know it was all worth it.:winkwink:


----------



## Alisa F

*LaRockera* - what type of cerclage did you have if you dont mind me asking? Like Heather, i'm freaking out about having mine taken out without pain relief as i have modified Shirodkar (placed super high with merseline tape!!!). 

*Heather* - Massive congrats on 36 weeks...yipee! What type of cerclage do you have hon? I think i read McDonald comes out easy-peasy, but Shirodkar is the painful one, especially if its up really high...yikes! Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## LaRockera

*Alisa *- I _think _I had a Shirodkar, but it was never verified. I know my stitch was quite high too because at 32 weeks they couldn't find it with a simple speculum at the maternity triage, and my private doc in the UK had to both look through a TVU, and put his hand in there to feel it. I stupidly never got to ask my Greek obgyn who put it there, however, once at the maternity triage notes in the UK, they jotted down 'shirodkar'. :shrug:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi all, usually a shirodkar is removed with anaesthetic because sometimes it gets embedded xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Spinal anaesthetic that is x


----------



## LindyB

I rang the hospital this morning and spoke to a midwife about how I was feeling strange down below. I have felt like something is stuck or coming out from my vagina when I walk around since before my stitch. I had mild pains in what I think was my cervix last night - but they were mild and I probably panicked too much. She said that as this is my 3rd child it could be a weak pelvic floor that I am feeling. I mentioned that sometimes it feels like something is going to fall out? 
I have only ever done about 30 pelvic floor exercises ever! (terrible i know!).

Also , since my stitch, when I pee its not the same. It kind of trickles out slowly and takes a lot longer.

Does anyone think that this sounds like a prolapse? Can this happen mid pregnancy. I haven't had any symptoms like this up until 3/4 weeks ago. Lizzie did Helen Gee have something like this?

I see my consultant on Thursday so I'll talk to him about this.

I suppose I just hope it is something like this and not my cervix funnelling further and the baby pushing down on my cervix.

The baby is still low and again the midwife said that this happens in subsequent pregnancies. So maybe everything is kind of hanging down more than before! 

I'll definitely do my pelvic floors after this baby but just not yet as I'm not sure how they affect a stitch.

Sorry for the big essay on my lady parts!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Lindy, I have a uterine prolapse and with the twins felt exactly what you describe from very early on. It felt almost like a tampon sitting too low, and was almost certainly my pelvic organs pushing in on my vaginal walls. After 22wks the feeling did subside as my uterus moved up and away from my pelvis, but gave way to new sensations which were equally as frightening :( Sometimes I felt pressure in my back passage too which was probably due to me having a tilted uterus - as it expanded the weight was felt at the back. All very disconcerting.

As for the stitch wreaking havoc with your bladder. I was in pain when I peed right from stitch placement until it was removed at 38wks. The vaginal walls are very closely tied with your bladder and the stitch is sewn in through and around both. It makes sense that bladder sensation is affected. Have you been checked for a UTI? That could also be causing the difficulty in peeing. With you hun, every step of the way :hugs:


----------



## DMJ

Pinching and pressure like pains down below ... Is this all a normal part of having the stitch in? I'm having no problems weeing, itching etc so I don't believe it's an infection. 

Iv got my next cervix measurement on Wednesday and iv been over worrying that I may have started to funnel? would I know if I had started to? 

Xx


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Pinching and pressure like pains down below ... Is this all a normal part of having the stitch in? I'm having no problems weeing, itching etc so I don't believe it's an infection.
> 
> Iv got my next cervix measurement on Wednesday and iv been over worrying that I may have started to funnel? would I know if I had started to?
> 
> Xx

I get those too sometimes...not constant and I was worried it was my cervix changing too, but the last check up, my cervix hadn't really changed much so I am thinking they were not anything. Sorry not a definite answer. I betting and praying that you are okay. :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

*DMJ*-I had all those, but I think your TVU on Thursday is going to be more reassuring.:winkwink:


----------



## lizziedripping

Pressure and pinching does seem to be a normal part of a cerclage pregnancy dmj, and for me it wasn't sinister and I was in lots of discomfort down below. LR is right that o ly a TVU will reassure you, but in the meantime, be assured that most of us felt the same way but nothing came of it :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Dmj just echoying the other ladies, had serious pinching but my cervix behaved just fine! Nothing to worry i think!


----------



## DMJ

Thank you for the replies ladies :flower:

I hate all the waiting around in between appointments lol xx


----------



## Emerald87

Hi ladies. I'm heading back into the hospital today to request to talk to a consultant and get a second opinion plus an explanation. I'll keep you updated :)


----------



## Alisa F

Emerald87 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm heading back into the hospital today to request to talk to a consultant and get a second opinion plus an explanation. I'll keep you updated :)

Good luck, hope the potential future boss doesnt change his mind and come in today after all :)


----------



## LindyB

I hope everyone is well. I have some good news.
I was feeling unwell yesterday and last night. A headache and nausea which was making the top of my stomach feel like it was tightening. I rang the hospital this morning and asked me to go in. All the tests- urine etc came back clear. When the doctor came to speak to me I was in a bit of a state and just admitted that I'm terrified to move, walk etc because I'm so scared about whats going to happen with the funnelling. She went and got the senior consultant, who is may consultant who placed this stitch and my previous pregnancy stitch. He did an ultrasound scan (just trans abdominal) and shown me that there was no funnelling today. The baby looks good, amnio fluid is plenty and my membranes where where they should be! Cervix is still short - he didn't measure it , I don't think you can get an accurate length unless its the internal scan. I still get to keep my Thursday appointment and internal scan. I feel so much better and reassured. The hospital staff are brilliant and very thorough and they want me to ring whenever i get worried. I think they realised that I have been worrying too much at home and making myself feel ill.:nope:

Another interesting bit from the scan. My consultant showed me where the stitch was- it is right at the very top of the cervix which is now closed but was funnelling quite a bit before. He must have sewn the funnelling closed if this makes sense. After seeing it I feel lots better.


----------



## ChovieGirl

LindyB-
Great to hear you had such a good visit. It is always nice to feel reassured. :thumbup:


----------



## ChovieGirl

So I have been taking Nexium for about a week now, which has really helped my heartburn; however, now I am being plagued with the worst constipation ever!!! I am trying to eat lots of fiber, drink lots of water and even at times take a stool softener, but it is not helping much. Any other advice? Do you think the Nexium is causing me to become more constipated? I am concerned about the straining while having a cerclage, but nothing I have tried is working so far to help. :wacko:


----------



## LindyB

I find I don't go regularly if I don't have my all bran in the morning. It's just a high fibre cereal - a bit bland tasting. I have just started to get a bit more heartburn but haven't needed to take anything yet. I had it terribly in my last pregnancy and its awful when it stops you sleeping etc. I was being nosey and googled nexium and it says one of the side effects is diahrrohea so it probably isn't that. It sounds like you are doing everything you can! You'll have to check with your doctor or midwife. I have mentioned straining with a stitch to my midwife and she says it won't cause a problem. I had a look on a diagram online and your bowel and stuff is quite far away from your cervix so it will be ok.


----------



## Alisa F

I saw this pic up on the toilet wall when I was in hospital after my stitch and since ive been using this sitting on the toilet position I haven't been constipated since (knock on wood don't want to jinx it). https://www.mstrust.org.uk/interactive/chatrooms/images/sitting.jpg


----------



## LindyB

I've never seen that before!


----------



## Alisa F

Sorry this is the actual pic from hospital https://www.fuzzyleftovers.com/blog/images/bowelmovement.jpg

I have a permanent little foot stool next to the loo :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

That is too funny! I might just have to try it. :blush:

It is crazy...so many women make pregnancy look so easy. In my opinion...I don't think so. Of course, being considered "high risk" and having a low pain/discomfort tolerance does not help.

Hopefully we will be laughing about some of this stuff afterwards. :wacko:


----------



## Emerald87

Yeh, Nexium slows gut motility contributing to increased water absorption and thus constipation. It's sometimes given for diarrhea off label.


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hello everyone,

Just a general question to all of you. Anyone had a 2nd TVC in following pregnancy after having a failed #1? My consultant isn't keen on me having a transabdominal cerclage. He suggested to try another TVC should I fall pregnant again... but only when it is absolutely necessary. I had the stitch when I was 12+5 but MC 5 days after. So in my next one, he suggested to take antibiotics + progesterone and weekly cervix monitoring and only stitch me up if I really need it. 

What do you think? Should I go for it? 

*sigh*


----------



## LaRockera

*ChovieGirl*- I've been constipated pretty much throughout my whole pregnancy, and found out that figs and kiwi fruit do the trick. Kiwis are notorious for sending you to the loo, give them a shot. They work far better than anything you'll get from the chemist's.:winkwink:

*yellowyamyam*-hi, hon. I know nothing of transabdominal cerclages, *Lizzie *may know more, but here are my thoughts on this. In my understanding, elective cerclages are usually placed between week 13 and 17. Before week 13, the chance of m/c is still higher compared to the other trimesters, and so they will not stitch you up in case it causes more problems than it solves. Sounds like that was the case for you, and I'm really sorry for your loss, hon. 

Without being an expert, and without knowing much about your case, sounds like a normal TVC can help you. Monitoring your cervix is a great idea, but I would push for an elective cerclage early on if your consultant is resistant, before 16 weeks. *Lizzie *will be able to help you a lot more than me on this one though. My layman suggestion is to listen to him and stick to the scans but push for a cerclage before 16 weeks if there's the slightest worry. It's far better to have an elective cerclage than an emergency one, and he should not take any chances.


----------



## Alisa F

*Yellow *&#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry for your loss. This is only my first stitch so I can&#8217;t offer any advice. Although I wonder why you had the stitch in the first place &#8211; were you diagnosed with cervical weakness? 

I noticed you&#8217;re in London so I can only suggest to you what I already did before I had my stitch which was to seek out a few experts and talk to them to get their opinion.

I saw the following people on NHS who after a bit of research I found were the most experienced in TVC in London (*most of them will speak to you on the phone for free, so if you can&#8217;t get appointments with them, email them your history in say point form to make it easier and follow up with a call);

*Mr Nick Wales at Chelsea and Westminster:*He is very experienced at TVC and especially TAC. He wanted to do a TAC on me but I always hoped that if it was possible to have vaginal delivery I could have the option, whereas with TAC its obviously guaranteed c-section (I&#8217;ve got a uterine malformation which means 95% probability my baby will be breech so rules out vaginal delivery but I&#8217;m holding on to that little chance of vag delivery). 

*Prof Shennan at Guys St Thomas:*He is also considered a stitch boffin. He spoke to me on the phone for about 30 mins or more without an appointment, after he read my history which I emailed him. He is more conservative and suggested I have TVC rather than TAC. He might have a similar opinion to your doc but worth maybe a chat with him. 

*Prof Phillip Bennett at Queen Charlotte&#8217;s:*I only spoke to him after my stitch, now that I&#8217;m having my antenatal care at QC&#8217;s. He is LOVELY and very respected and does TACs and TVCs all the time. I wanted to have my stitch with him but couldn&#8217;t get into his clinic before 12 weeks when I needed my stitch hence why I had it at St Mary&#8217;s where I was already an existing patient. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hi girls. Just wondering if any of u had increased discharge after cerclage?! Mine was done on the 7th of this month, for past few days I have had more diacharge than normal. Just wondering if that is the norm or not.


----------



## LaRockera

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Hi girls. Just wondering if any of u had increased discharge after cerclage?! Mine was done on the 7th of this month, for past few days I have had more diacharge than normal. Just wondering if that is the norm or not.

Ha. Lizzie's gonna laugh big time with this. Because for the six months following my cerclage, my constant obsession here was that I was leaking amniotic fluid-the discharge was that bad.

You can get litmus ph test from ebay to check if it's amniotic fluid or simple discharge (however litmus tests can't tell the difference between urine and af). 

If you're in any doubt bug your mw for tests, but to answer your question, yes, increased discharge is absolutely the case with a cerclage on.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Ah thanks. I think I may need to go hosp for a swab. TMI but I have smelt the discharge n it stinks! Seems to be tinged a lil yellow too. Ughhhh


----------



## LaRockera

Yellow discharge can be normal, but stinky discharge my be a sign of trouble. So do get checked out asap and in the meantime eat a lot of yogurt, and cut the sugar out. You can also try probiotic tablets, I was told they were safe and was taking them (ask your doc anyway).

Let us know the results.:thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thanks I will do! Not getting to hosp till 9pm as I need to wait for hubby to stay with LO. Dont fancy dragging him there. Will let u know what they say. I am so scared of anything going up there tho.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Oh n i have currently got oral thrush from the antibiotics they gave me after cerclage. Doubt that could do anything though.


----------



## yellowyamyam

*LaRockera* - I lost baby #1 at 16 + 5. I was told it was due to bacteria infection from IC. Hence the TVC, antibiotics & progesterone suppositories with baby #2. As I've lost baby #1 at such early stage, my consultant stitched me up right after my NT scan confirming everything was on track. He has no doubt that it was again due to bacteria infection that caused my 2nd miscarriage. My cervix was only 1.5cm and signs of funneling when I was stitched up. It is these 2 words - BACTERIA INFECTION that made my consultant isn't keen on me having TAC. He wants me to try out with just the medications and hope they would work for me without the stitch as any surgeries down there will intro more bacteria. When I had my stitch at 12+5, I had only started week 1/6 of Progesterone. *sigh* Sorry for not explaining my story in earlier post.

*Alisa F* - I've been in touched with Prof Bennett and currently waiting for my referral to go through to him. He briefly explained that TAC and (again) BACTERIA INFECTION aren't as straight forward as plain IC. But thank you so much for the list of doctors. I've heard of Dr Wales from another forum... plenty of good feedback. 

For now, I think I will just go curl up in a hole and rot. Thanks for reading, everyone. Appreciate it... as always, this forum with you ladies are awesome.


----------



## LaRockera

*yellowyamyam*- I'm so, so, so very sorry to hear about all this. :( I am clueless as to what is right at this point, but Lizzie may be able to help. Maybe you can scan through the thread from the beginning? Have you tried going privately, can you afford it? Sometimes it's just a matter of finding the right specialist for you. Hope it all goes well with this pregnancy and life gives you a break, sweetheart.:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

yellowyamyam said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just a general question to all of you. Anyone had a 2nd TVC in following pregnancy after having a failed #1? My consultant isn't keen on me having a transabdominal cerclage. He suggested to try another TVC should I fall pregnant again... but only when it is absolutely necessary. I had the stitch when I was 12+5 but MC 5 days after. So in my next one, he suggested to take antibiotics + progesterone and weekly cervix monitoring and only stitch me up if I really need it.
> 
> What do you think? Should I go for it?
> 
> *sigh*

Hi yellow :hugs: Did you get a reason for your miscarriage? Am I right in thinking your cervix dilated silently and implied very early cervical incompetence or have I got that completely wrong? There is a very small, theoretical risk of miscarriage after cerclage, but it's rare and not likely to happen again.

Is your doc suggesting that for you the stitch is now too high risk, caused the mc and so he want to wait and see? It's fair enough for him to take that line, but if they do need to stitch again in response to an already changing cervix, this will likely increase the risk of mc further, if indeed you are prone to stitch-related infection.

I'm with LR when she advises pushing for a stitch sooner rather than later. It might be advisable to have a chat with the brilliant list of 'experts' providedby Alisa regarding the possible causes of your latest loss and from there make a more informed choice asto the best course of action. If you did miscarry because your cervix exhibited very early changes due to weakness, then it might be better for you to co sider a TAC - which has a brilliant success rate for women in whom a TVC has failed.

Refresh me on exactly the pattern of your last pregnancy, with as much detail as possible Hun, and I'll be able to comment more specifically :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Howdid you get on last night Hope? I didn't have increased discharge after stitch, but yours doesn't sound like af to me. Hope all is ok xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hey. I gad a HVS done last night and get results back on Friday. I have been put on antibiotics just in case tho. When he removed the speculum u could actually see a ton of discharge but he said cervix is long and closed whatever that means. My cervix has nwver been referred to as long lol


----------



## DMJ

Hey ladies just a quick update from me,

Had my cervix check today and there has been no changes  cervix still measuring 31mm. Think it said 15mm above and 16mm below. So pleased with this as I honestly thought there had been some changes for some reason..
have managed to get to 26 weeks now, never been this far before so I still have a little panic each day :wacko:
Next appointment in 4 weeks time .. Already feels like ages away 

Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Hey ladies just a quick update from me,
> 
> Had my cervix check today and there has been no changes  cervix still measuring 31mm. Think it said 15mm above and 16mm below. So pleased with this as I honestly thought there had been some changes for some reason..
> have managed to get to 26 weeks now, never been this far before so I still have a little panic each day :wacko:
> Next appointment in 4 weeks time .. Already feels like ages away
> 
> Hope everyones ok xxx

Yay! I am soooo glad for you. I was thinking those twinges of pain were nothing. :thumbup:

I hate waiting on appointments. I go on the 2nd for a Glucose test and they will check my cervix again too. Even waiting a week seems like too long at times.


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Hey. I gad a HVS done last night and get results back on Friday. I have been put on antibiotics just in case tho. When he removed the speculum u could actually see a ton of discharge but he said cervix is long and closed whatever that means. My cervix has nwver been referred to as long lol

Long is great!!! I am hoping all else is okay. I bet it is. :)


----------



## DMJ

ChovieGirl said:


> thanks Hun  iv got my glucose test on the 1st August .. I'm quite nervous for it xx


----------



## Alisa F

*DMJ *- hooray, glad all is ok, that does sound like a nice length cervix lol 

*Hopeful *- thanks god for antibiotics, hope all goes well hon.


----------



## LindyB

I'm glad your cervix check went well DMJ. Hope you are well hopeful!

My consultant appointment went well. He checked my cervix again and there is no funnelling still. So the stitch seems to have fixed the funnelling for now. Though I know it can come back. As I said before he pointed out where the stitch was and it was very high almost at the top of the cervix so I am very pleased with that. My membranes are still well out of the way and everything looks good! I'll have another scan at 30 weeks. I'm 25 weeks this Saturday! 

We tried to find out the sex but the baby wouldn't open its legs!


----------



## lch28

hi ladies..

i had a doc appt today. had an u/s and baby looks great.
im worried because my cerclage is not until august 7th.. but anyway.. the nurse said my cervix is 2cm. i asked if that was okay and she said fine.. but isn't that short?? (lizzy hope you are on)


----------



## ChovieGirl

So glad that everyone's appointments have gone well. :)


----------



## lch28

do you ladies think 2 cm is really bad? for only 10 weeks?


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> do you ladies think 2 cm is really bad? for only 10 weeks?

As far as I understand, 2cm is shorter, but the good news is that your baby does not weigh much at all right now and you will have the cerclage done before the baby gets too heavy. Also, your cervix could lengthen some again too. When I had my cerclage I was 2.6cm and since bed rest and progesterone, it has increased to anywhere from 3.0 to 4.0...last checked right around 3.2. Hang in there. I bet it is all good...especially if your doctor's don't seem too concerned. I know Lizzie will have more information for you. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

lol, thanks hun.. they didn't seem concerned at all.. it just worries me.. i mean i know i wont go into ptl before my cerclage but im scared now it wont be as successful =[ i wish i could get it done sooner.. im thinking of trying to get an earlier nuchal scan date then i can get my surgery sooner.


----------



## lch28

hoping lizzie comes on soon lol.. he also said i don't have to be on bed rest.. only for the day of my surgery (only get up to use the bathroom) and then he said i can return to work the next day.. i don't know about that. THEN he said i can have sex with the cerclage just not orgasm! is this crazy??? i feel like with a cervix of already 2cm i shouldn't have sex and should be on bed rest for a few days after.


----------



## Alisa F

that is strange. all the docs told me ot take it easy for a few days and then to be "up and about" after that but not overdo it. certainly not to go back to work after only one day rest though. i got written off work for a week, and then worked from home the following week, then returned to work on reduced hours so i'm not upright for more than 6 hours at a time (but this was self imposed). 

also, everyone has so far said no sex with stitch. they also said they want to do a minimal number of transvag scans so if theyre worried about too many scans it follows that sex is worse...


----------



## lch28

i think its odd too.. hes a really good doctor and has done over 100 cerclages all successful but this is just different from everything i have ever read. he told me the only thing that is bad is an orgasm. i dont know what to think =[


----------



## LaRockera

*Ich *- to my understanding, orgasm equals to uterine contractions, which themselves may cause cervix to dilate and change in length, as cervices can be dynamic. Resting as much as possible is ideal, but moderate walking etc in most cases will not add that much of extra pressure to the cervix. Orgasms, on the contrary, happen from the 'inside' if you know what I mean, and can cause significant changes.

*Lizzie *may verify or falsify. :winkwink:


----------



## chistiana

Ich- well i agree with larockera on the no orgasm explanation but i m also surprised youe doc allowed sex...i mean ok re the bed rest (although i would have expected him to ask for 2-3 days of bed rest) but i m pretty sure i ve read a hundred times that after a cerclage you have to be on pelvic rest. Can you get a second opinion? Or can you self impose pelvic rest?


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys just wanted to indroduce myself and tell u my bk ground.i had my first child all fine apart from birth...then had 4mc...then found i had a uterine and vaginal septum which i had taken out...i then got pregnant and carried my baby boy till 29+4 days beofre my waters went and i had a c section and that was 12 mobths ago now i am now oregnant again and had said to my consultant about cervical scans likle i had last time as my cervix was short and she wouldnt do them...so this prenancy i have been having trouble since 16 weeks well finally loosing lots of green jelly stuff which i did last time i knew it was my plug so went up the hospital for the 5th time and demanded a cervical scan and said its incompetent i can feel it against there wishes had a scan and yep my worse fears were set in stone it had shortened and funneled so was sent for an emergency cerclage day beofre yesterday they found i was 1cm dilated and not lot of cervix to work with but they tried there best im now 18 weeks and paniking i want to get to 24 weeks laest they can try and save him just wish they had listened to me b4...ive been told not to lift my 1 year old for 4 weeks and be on moderate rest any one else in same position and made it 2 24 weeks or more?? feeling very worried xxxxxxxx hope all u ladys are ok x


----------



## lch28

ladies i will most def be self imposing the pelvic rest.. instead of just taking off one day of work i am going to take off the rest of the week, so i will have wed, thurs, fri, and the weekend to rest. the thing is i really like him. hes a great doctor and this is what he has done with all his patients with cerclages. i just would like to be more cautious


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ich and sorry I didn't get here sooner :hugs:

As you already said, 2cms is on the short side at 11wks, BUT from your post I'm assuming it was a nurse who did the scan and it was transabdominal? In which case her estimated cl is likely to be inaccurate anyway. The only way to get a reasonabley accurate cl is with a tvu, abdominal scans can see that a cervix is closed at the top, and give a rough idea if it is long or short, but very difficult to get an exact measurement. For that reason, I wouldn't get too hung up on the 2cms - your cervix is likely below avearge length, but not necessarily that short honey.

Secondly, resting after stitch placement is imperative in my opinion. Even if you weren't to take complete rest for the remainder of the pregnancy, you should be looking to take atleast one week off maybe two. After that you should minimise physical activity, stay off your feet when not working and give your cervix, stitch and body a helping hand until you reach 28/30wks.

There are very few clinicians who officially order rest after cerclage, and I cannot fathom why. Theoretically the stitch should be enough, and of course to a surgeon it most definitely is, but in reality I do wonder at how many women would have made it with the stitch alone but without atleast some rest as and when they can. I certainly wasn't brave enough to manage without rest, but then I had lots of pressure, aches and pains which made me too scared to do any other. 

Sex and orgasms are ideally best avoided if poss, tho we have all had involuntary o's which have never been known to cause ptl and/or cervical shortening. Orgasms do cause temporary uterine contractions, but it's doubtful they are strong enough to cause any significant effects, especially when your body and that of your baby is weeks away from labour 'readiness'. That said, we took the view that anything unnecessary and even slightly risky was best avoided for what amounts to a few months.

There are so many unknowns in pregnancy, especially in ladies with a prior history of complications, so if you can Ich I would play things ultra safe and pull out all the stops this time sweet. There are so many things you can't control in pregnancy hun, but many more that you can. It's those steps that you definitely should take to help things along, no matter what the medical advice says :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Lizzie - 

In your response to Ich you said...

"After that you should minimise physical activity, stay off your feet when not working and give your cervix, stitch and body a helping hand until you reach 28/30wks."


I was just wondering... What happens at 28/30 weeks that someone might be able to do a little more? Does the weight not matter as much then or is it just that the baby has a higher survival rate at that point? I would love (although I know I need to do what is best) to be able to move around a little more. I am finding it hard now to find a position that doesn't start becoming uncomfortable after laying around for so long. I have done pretty good so far on bed rest, but am really looking forward to the day I don't have to stay put as long and I am 3 weeks away from 28 weeks.

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

kimbotrav said:


> hi ladys just wanted to indroduce myself and tell u my bk ground.i had my first child all fine apart from birth...then had 4mc...then found i had a uterine and vaginal septum which i had taken out...i then got pregnant and carried my baby boy till 29+4 days beofre my waters went and i had a c section and that was 12 mobths ago now i am now oregnant again and had said to my consultant about cervical scans likle i had last time as my cervix was short and she wouldnt do them...so this prenancy i have been having trouble since 16 weeks well finally loosing lots of green jelly stuff which i did last time i knew it was my plug so went up the hospital for the 5th time and demanded a cervical scan and said its incompetent i can feel it against there wishes had a scan and yep my worse fears were set in stone it had shortened and funneled so was sent for an emergency cerclage day beofre yesterday they found i was 1cm dilated and not lot of cervix to work with but they tried there best im now 18 weeks and paniking i want to get to 24 weeks laest they can try and save him just wish they had listened to me b4...ive been told not to lift my 1 year old for 4 weeks and be on moderate rest any one else in same position and made it 2 24 weeks or more?? feeling very worried xxxxxxxx hope all u ladys are ok x

Wow! I know what you are going through has to be really stressful. I did not have to have an emergent cerclage, but I know that they can work. I would highly suggest staying off your feet as much as possible. I am on modified bed rest as well which is tough too, but definitely worth it. Hang in there and Big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks so much lizzie. She actually didn't check my cervix when she did the ultrasound, she just checked the baby and checked my cervix with her fingers. im guessing that that is not all that accurate? she said it was closed and about 2 cm. i am trying very hard not to worry .. i keep thinking maybe this will lower my chances or something=[ after your reply i am thinking i am going take 2 weeks off of work. I do have a desk job.. and literally am on the phone the entire time and only get up for lunch and to use the bathroom. Do you think this makes any difference as to when i could return? To be honest i don't mind taking time off i just have not even told my boss i am pregnant yet and did not plan on telling him anytime soon. I do have vacation time but of course with such short notice he will require further explanation. Of course - anything for the baby and my pregnancy. Just wondering if it depends on the type of work i do. 




lizziedripping said:


> Hi Ich and sorry I didn't get here sooner :hugs:
> 
> As you already said, 2cms is on the short side at 11wks, BUT from your post I'm assuming it was a nurse who did the scan and it was transabdominal? In which case her estimated cl is likely to be inaccurate anyway. The only way to get a reasonabley accurate cl is with a tvu, abdominal scans can see that a cervix is closed at the top, and give a rough idea if it is long or short, but very difficult to get an exact measurement. For that reason, I wouldn't get too hung up on the 2cms - your cervix is likely below avearge length, but not necessarily that short honey.
> 
> Secondly, resting after stitch placement is imperative in my opinion. Even if you weren't to take complete rest for the remainder of the pregnancy, you should be looking to take atleast one week off maybe two. After that you should minimise physical activity, stay off your feet when not working and give your cervix, stitch and body a helping hand until you reach 28/30wks.
> 
> There are very few clinicians who officially order rest after cerclage, and I cannot fathom why. Theoretically the stitch should be enough, and of course to a surgeon it most definitely is, but in reality I do wonder at how many women would have made it with the stitch alone but without atleast some rest as and when they can. I certainly wasn't brave enough to manage without rest, but then I had lots of pressure, aches and pains which made me too scared to do any other.
> 
> Sex and orgasms are ideally best avoided if poss, tho we have all had involuntary o's which have never been known to cause ptl and/or cervical shortening. Orgasms do cause temporary uterine contractions, but it's doubtful they are strong enough to cause any significant effects, especially when your body and that of your baby is weeks away from labour 'readiness'. That said, we took the view that anything unnecessary and even slightly risky was best avoided for what amounts to a few months.
> 
> There are so many unknowns in pregnancy, especially in ladies with a prior history of complications, so if you can Ich I would play things ultra safe and pull out all the stops this time sweet. There are so many things you can't control in pregnancy hun, but many more that you can. It's those steps that you definitely should take to help things along, no matter what the medical advice says :hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

lch28 said:


> thanks so much lizzie. She actually didn't check my cervix when she did the ultrasound, she just checked the baby and checked my cervix with her fingers. im guessing that that is not all that accurate? she said it was closed and about 2 cm. i am trying very hard not to worry .. i keep thinking maybe this will lower my chances or something=[ after your reply i am thinking i am going take 2 weeks off of work. I do have a desk job.. and literally am on the phone the entire time and only get up for lunch and to use the bathroom. Do you think this makes any difference as to when i could return? To be honest i don't mind taking time off i just have not even told my boss i am pregnant yet and did not plan on telling him anytime soon. I do have vacation time but of course with such short notice he will require further explanation. Of course - anything for the baby and my pregnancy. Just wondering if it depends on the type of work i do.

Ohhh - when she _inspected _the cervix it was 2cm - that wasn't an TVU? Well that's EXCELLENT. Most of the cervix is internal and cannot be seen. If you've got 2cm of externally visible cervix that's loooooong. Mine was 1.2-1.5cm externally and my overall cervix length at a soon-after scan was ~3.5-4cm.
:thumbup:


----------



## lch28

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay i am so glad you posted this lol.. she didn't like use a speculum and look she just stuck her fingers up there


----------



## Emerald87

Sounds perfect then :D


----------



## chistiana

Chovie- i m sure lizzie will clarify what she said but till then i think that after 28-30 weeks the baby is way big to jusy fall out..it would take a good lot of strong contractions to actually start labor properly and pose a problem (i think). Ow and of course after 30 weeks you re kind of off the hook as the baby has very good chances of survival (although of course you d rather it went full term!) 
Anyway it seems you dont need to worry about that cervix afterall hun, yaaayyyy!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Chovie. As Christiana clarified, IC is no longer a threat after 28/30wks because if your cervix does dilate due to weakness, it usually only dilates to 3cms tops. At this stage the baby is too large to slip thru the gap, and unless you actually go into ptl, it won't dilate beyond this. Also, if an incompetent cervix has held up until this point, it is less likely that it will suddenly give way and open - unless again you were to contract in labour. 

There is always a small risk of ptl, and maybe slightly more so in women whose cervixes are shorter and/or funneled, but if your issue is purely IC 28wks is past the 'danger zone'. I felt slightly less anxious at 30wks, but because I was carrying twins I was still concerned about ptl so thought it best to remain horizontal. I only truly relaxed at 37wks, then had a section a week later lol!

You can probably move around more after 30wks, but it depends on how you feel physically and mentally. If you feel physically fine, no pressure etc then it's probably fine for you to increase your activities - tho I'd definitely refrain from anything strenuous, or being on your feet for long periods :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich, I can't believe the nurse only did a manual exam and from that told you a cl she deemed even slightly accurate! There is no way she 'd be able to tell cl from that alone. She would be able to say if you cervix had effaced, shortened or dilated and by how much, but not determine cl. As Emerald says, any 'visible' cervix is only at the very bottom end and is minuscule. The remaining length is out of reach and certainly not measurable by hand. It's likely that yours is a completely normal length on tvu! How annoying that she didn't explain this and left you worried unnecessarily!

Hope you're feeling lots better now, and please discourage them from doing needless internals honey xxx


----------



## kimbotrav

ChovieGirl said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> hi ladys just wanted to indroduce myself and tell u my bk ground.i had my first child all fine apart from birth...then had 4mc...then found i had a uterine and vaginal septum which i had taken out...i then got pregnant and carried my baby boy till 29+4 days beofre my waters went and i had a c section and that was 12 mobths ago now i am now oregnant again and had said to my consultant about cervical scans likle i had last time as my cervix was short and she wouldnt do them...so this prenancy i have been having trouble since 16 weeks well finally loosing lots of green jelly stuff which i did last time i knew it was my plug so went up the hospital for the 5th time and demanded a cervical scan and said its incompetent i can feel it against there wishes had a scan and yep my worse fears were set in stone it had shortened and funneled so was sent for an emergency cerclage day beofre yesterday they found i was 1cm dilated and not lot of cervix to work with but they tried there best im now 18 weeks and paniking i want to get to 24 weeks laest they can try and save him just wish they had listened to me b4...ive been told not to lift my 1 year old for 4 weeks and be on moderate rest any one else in same position and made it 2 24 weeks or more?? feeling very worried xxxxxxxx hope all u ladys are ok x
> 
> Wow! I know what you are going through has to be really stressful. I did not have to have an emergent cerclage, but I know that they can work. I would highly suggest staying off your feet as much as possible. I am on modified bed rest as well which is tough too, but definitely worth it. Hang in there and Big hugs! :hugs:Click to expand...

how far are u? im 19 weeks almost now and ive been trying my best to stay of my feet its hard oisnt it lol do u have other children? im just praying it holds out and labour/waters stay at bay big hugs 2 u 2 :winkwink: xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kimbo :hugs: I remember you from your last pregnancy, and feel so disheartened that no one listened to your fears this time around :( I see this all too often with IC - it is so under acknowledged as a relatively frequent pregnancy complication. 

At 1cm although there was limited cervix left to work with, there was enough and the chnaces are good that your cervix will remain stable if not lengthen now the stitch is in place. The stitch seems to add overall tension to a weak cervix and so whilst it was still closed with no apparent dilation, there is hope. Stay with us and if you need us, please ask - pm me direct if you need anything :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Kimbo-

I am 25 weeks, no other children. I do know that others on here have other children and that it makes it a lot harder to stay in bed since you want to be able to tend to them more. You are doing great! Hang in there! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I hope everyone is ok. Sorry can't reply to individual posts all the time as I am using my phone most the time and it would take me ten yrs lol. I had my swab due to yellow funny smelling discharge. They did a speculum and when he took it out it wqs covered and was def yellow. I am still having it. For some reason my results are clear. I was told my white cells are slightly elevated meaning the discharge is there for that reason. Dont really get that. But apparently I am not infected and my cervix is "long and closed"


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Kimbo :hugs: I remember you from your last pregnancy, and feel so disheartened that no one listened to your fears this time around :( I see this all too often with IC - it is so under acknowledged as a relatively frequent pregnancy complication.
> 
> At 1cm although there was limited cervix left to work with, there was enough and the chnaces are good that your cervix will remain stable if not lengthen now the stitch is in place. The stitch seems to add overall tension to a weak cervix and so whilst it was still closed with no apparent dilation, there is hope. Stay with us and if you need us, please ask - pm me direct if you need anything :hugs:

hi thnakyou so much :hugs: i just think its awful they dont base care on mother concerns and feelings as well as there medical knowledge i was made to feel like they gave me a scan to shut me the hell up and as it turns out i was completely rite i was 1cm dilated :( wiht not alot of cervix but still trying to remain positive. i really am hoping that all will be ok :) as all of us here its just such a worrying uncertain time isnt it...im also left wiht may questions for my consultant as she only bothered to see me one in my 3 day stay at hospital...i see her tueday and want to know what my care will be now..i dont have a clue weather u have more scans ext and i really wanted progesterone as well as the stitch but she wouldnt give it to me :growlmad: so i will be askig her again if she has the time for me thnakyou so much for your reply and i will update you all tuesday :hugs: hope all is ok wiht you 2 xxxx


----------



## kimbotrav

ChovieGirl said:


> Kimbo-
> 
> I am 25 weeks, no other children. I do know that others on here have other children and that it makes it a lot harder to stay in bed since you want to be able to tend to them more. You are doing great! Hang in there! :thumbup:

thnakyou so much and same to you :) its great to have this thread for support i will update on tuesday :hugs: xx


----------



## LaRockera

*Hopeful *-this happened to me throughout my whole pregnancy. I always had an increased level of leucocytes, then they would stuff me with antibiotics and when the results came back it was all clear. After a couple of times I refused to take antibiotics until results came back- and, surprise surprise, nothing there at all again. It's the stitch that probably causes the leucocytes and the extra discharge, as it's a foreign body in you. This is not to say that women't shouldn't take their antibiotics, as infection can cause pprom, especially with a stitch.

I'm just saying what happened in my case.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Was your discharge clear? They gave me antibiotics too so im just gna finish the course x


----------



## LaRockera

I had LOADS of discharge and it varied, from white to yellowish to clear. I even had brown discharge towards 32 weeks, and it turned out to be nothing (or rather, it was probably the stitch digging into my cervix, but not an infection).

Glad it wasn't an infection in any case.

By the way, I got urine test strips from amazon and tested my urine myself every time I suspected an infection. I'm not saying there are in any case to replace proper medical diagnoses, but they did come in handy all those times I was worried I may have had something.


----------



## kimbotrav

hi i was just wondering at what point if your getting pain to go up to hospityal i have been getting period type cramps for couple hours in back and lower front but it has now gone do i still need to go up there to be checked or see if i get any more? had m emergency stitch fitted tueday as i was 1cm dilated and not alot of cervix left i just dnt know what to do for the best thnaks xxxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

kimbotrav said:


> hi i was just wondering at what point if your getting pain to go up to hospityal i have been getting period type cramps for couple hours in back and lower front but it has now gone do i still need to go up there to be checked or see if i get any more? had m emergency stitch fitted tueday as i was 1cm dilated and not alot of cervix left i just dnt know what to do for the best thnaks xxxx

I would hun. Or at least ring triage to let them know x


----------



## Alisa F

Kimbo - go to hospital. Call them when you're on your way if you like but be on your way. Better to be safe than sorry. Good luck hon, hope it turns out to be nothing xxx


----------



## LaRockera

*Kimbo*, hon, I had these throughout my entire pregnancy and went to get checked out every time. They can be normal pregnancy stretches, they can be IC pregnancy stretches, and they can be something worth-checking, too. So I will echo Hopeful and Alisa and suggest you went and got checked out in any case, every single time. Chances are, it's probably growing pains, but better be safe than sorry.

Let us know afterwards.:flower:


----------



## kimbotrav

thankyou ladys i am going first thing in the morning in future will be going straight up there xxxxx


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. i feel much better knowing that the internal check for cervical length was not accurate.. kind of annoyed she didn't say that but maybe that is why she did not seem concerned


----------



## sassy_vixen

Hello ladies! I am 4 days out from an emergent cerclage for short cervix (.51 cm), and severe funneling. I am 18+1. I was put on Indocin, but finished up my 48 hours of that yesterday. I have had 3 pretty painful contractions today, and a lot of pressure in my pelvis - which I have been told is normal. I also have this yellowish discharge, and at one point it was stringy - like egg white consistency. I seem to have a lot of it. Is this normal? Before the cerclage, I had a lot of discharge, but it was white and creamy. 

Thanks in advance for your input! O:)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

sassy_vixen said:


> Hello ladies! I am 4 days out from an emergent cerclage for short cervix (.51 cm), and severe funneling. I am 18+1. I was put on Indocin, but finished up my 48 hours of that yesterday. I have had 3 pretty painful contractions today, and a lot of pressure in my pelvis - which I have been told is normal. I also have this yellowish discharge, and at one point it was stringy - like egg white consistency. I seem to have a lot of it. Is this normal? Before the cerclage, I had a lot of discharge, but it was white and creamy.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input! O:)

Hi hunny. When are you next been seen by your consultant? I have the exact same discharge as you. I have had a swab and results came back clear so in my case its normal. If you are worried and if it has a smell to it then let your mw or consultant know so they can rule out infection. The contractions u had today are they braxton hicks or real? X


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey sassy are you resting hun? Indocin will stop contractions completely, and it isn't abnormal to have them in the weeks after stitch placement, but if they continue or increase in frequency then I'd get checked no matter what the hospital says. You uterus may just be irritable after the surgery, and because your cervix had shortened by so much, but it never hurts to have them check you over. In the meantime, lie on your left side and keep up your water intake. Good luck xx


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys i had my follow up consultant apt today after having my emergant stitch fited last tuesday. mentioned my pains from yesterday which they wernt concerned about. she doesnt want to give me cervical checks as doesnt want to poke about down there so they are going to attempt to look at my cervix through my 20 weeks belly scan on friday which i wasnt to happy about. but i am now having steriod injections at 24 weeks and a scasn to check babs position as my last baby was breech footling and 10 weeks prem. i am then not seeing my consultant again untill 28weeks which i will then have another scan to check babs position. she didnt want to give me pregesterone which i was not happy abut either but she didnt think i needed it. what do you ladys think? is this the kinds care you ave been given xxxx


----------



## Alisa F

Kimbo - glad you're ok. With your googling breech baby did you end up having c-section and which country are you in? x


----------



## kimbotrav

Alisa F said:


> Kimbo - glad you're ok. With your googling breech baby did you end up having c-section and which country are you in? x

alisa- hi :) thankyou just praying it continues :winkwink: wish you all the same 2 ....yeah my last pregnancy my little boy was footling breech and where he was so small at 29 +5 they didnt want to turn him as he could just have flipped back again but i think if i were further on they would have tried turning him ready for birth and i live in uk xx


----------



## sassy_vixen

Hi hunny. When are you next been seen by your consultant? I have the exact same discharge as you. I have had a swab and results came back clear so in my case its normal. If you are worried and if it has a smell to it then let your mw or consultant know so they can rule out infection. The contractions u had today are they braxton hicks or real? X[/QUOTE said:

> Hi Hopeful - I go in tomorrow for my post-op/cervical length check. I will surely be asking about the discharge - it does not smell, so I am not too worried about it, except that it is different than it was before the cerclage.
> 
> The contractions were definitely real - they took my breath away and were quite painful. I have BH contractions pretty regularly - and did with both my prior pregnancies, and the ones I had yesterday were definitely not BH. So far today, I haven't had any! :)


----------



## sassy_vixen

lizziedripping said:


> Hey sassy are you resting hun? Indocin will stop contractions completely, and it isn't abnormal to have them in the weeks after stitch placement, but if they continue or increase in frequency then I'd get checked no matter what the hospital says. You uterus may just be irritable after the surgery, and because your cervix had shortened by so much, but it never hurts to have them check you over. In the meantime, lie on your left side and keep up your water intake. Good luck xx

Hi Lizzie - yes, I am behaving and in bed and resting. So far I haven't had any contractions today, so that is good! I definitely had irritable uterus after the cerclage was placed. At the hospital, they kept me 2 days after they placed it for monitoring because it was so irritable, and I was having contractions here & there. That is when they decided to start the Indocin. I go in for my next cervical length check tomorrow, so I will be able to see where I am at. Thank you for your input! 

Hugs,
Jen


----------



## LindyB

Hello everyone and I hope you are all well. This is my 5th or 6th week of moderate bed rest. That's going well. My parents have been looking after my two boys. I think they have found it a bit tricky especially with my eldest who is 4. I think he has been taking advantage of the situation and has been a bit cheeky. This week my sister has taken over and Leo, my eldest, has been quite badly behaved again. She won't let his get away with it which is great. However, I can hear everything going on and its horrible!
I know I am doing the right thing by staying out of the way because otherwise I get drawn in and end up spending too much time on my feet. I just feel so guilty. I need to carry on with the resting and staying out of everyone's way as much as I can because I am 25 + 4 which to me is the most scariest time for me.

Does anyone else have any similar experiences? Any tips? I am trying to spend more time with Leo - having him play computer games on my bed etc. I had just started to feel like I was going to make it to 30 weeks when maybe I could relax (kind of ) and join in with everyone and do a bit more but now it seems like a long way away again!

Does Lizzie say that after 28 weeks the risk of IC is less?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kim and Hope, it is usual for babies to be breech at 29wks, and most only establish their final birth position after 36wks. Evie was born breech at 24wks. One of the twins finally went head down at 34wks, but the smaller twin remained breech simply because there wasn't room for him to turn. Given that even large twins can leave it late to go head down, you wouldn't expect a singleton to do so early on. Kim, it's likely that the breech position was purely because you Lo delivered early hun.

Lindy, so sorry you're having problems managing bed rest and two little ones. It must be hard. I was lucky that my older two were 5 and 7 when I was immobile with the twins. Although not ideal, they were great at amusing themselves for hours on end - so long as I was around for them, they seemed happy enough.

I rested on the sofa downstairs so that atleast I was in the room with them. Not so sure that would work with younger children tho, because my toddler twins are certainly more demanding if I am visible than if I'm out of the way. Doyou think your 'troublesome tot' would benefit if you were present in the room, or would he just give his carers more grief with the added confidence Mummy's presence brings? X

Sassy - hope your cl check goes well, and the dreaded irritable uterus stays away. I remember that one week post stitch I lay on the settee crying, and distinctly said to Dh 'I'm definitely not gonna make it, my cramps and tightenings are just too frequent and I feel like I did in early labour with Evie', that was at 13/14wks, but I was wrong! 

It amazes me even now that I could feel exactly as I had at 24wks after an emergency stitch and in ptl, but still made it to 38wks with large twins. Many of these symptoms are stitch related, but usually come to nothing except to make you live in fear for 6mths :( Good luck honey xx


----------



## LindyB

Apart from Leo being a bit naughty this week I think I'm the problem! If I'm in the room I know I'll get up and get involved.My parents will wait for me to take the initiative whereas if I'm not there they'll just get on with it. I'm a little bit concerned as Leo starts school in September and I don't want him starting being a complete toad! :wacko: I'm sure I'll be laughing about this come November. fingers crossed!


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys i am 2 finding ti hard woht my boys youngest is 1 so i have to be wiht him and dont get to lay dowm very often have to keep reminding myself to rest as only had my emergent stitch a weeks ago at 18w family are helping but obviously cant be there always or everyday really am finding it difficult xxxxx


----------



## LindyB

That sounds hard Kimbo. Will he play by you while you watch TV and lie down? It's always easier said than done though isn't it. It's very hard not to be up and down with little ones.


----------



## millieboo1111

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I havnt posted for a while. Weve been moving to a bigger place and just got on the internet!!

Im so happy in our new place its just so warm at the moment i can hardly bear it! Ive done a lot of nesting recently which is lovely and my OB has instructed me I can come of bed rest so long as i keep my feet up for 2 hrs during the afternoon and take 10 hours rest at night!! My feet, ankles and hands are swollen and there was protein in my urine last week but they sent it off and its all clear so thats a relief!!

Im amazed at the progress weve made and for the last 8 weeks my cervix has measured 2cm and not budged!! Since Ive been off bed rest too!

I had a baby shower/ house warming last weekend which was lovely. Also bought my pram and been out to the shops to buy baby stuff. I even got to IKEA to get things for the new place. I dont do too much and still 80% house bound.

I cant wait to meet my baby, he/she gets hiccups like twice a day so cute and strange feeling lol Its starting to feel like ive been preggers forever now and im getting impatient.

Im also sooooo sexually frustrated and sad because my husband almost wont come near me to kiss me, to hold me 1. because he gets turned on and doesnt want to get intimate if will cause PTL 2. im being such a bitch because i dont get any cuddles or intimacy. its sooo hard.

Lizzie is sex still a no go at 33 weeks? I feel like whatever i do baby is not going anywhere i just know we are going full term now. 

I dont think we are ever going to make love again. we tried no sex before we got married and slipped up once and got pregnant. then we married March this year i was like 15wks then 3 weeks later i had the stitch so no sex since then. Now everyone tells me say goodbye to sex life when baby comes!! i feel well and truly screwed over lol 

Hope everyone is keeping well and sane xxxx


----------



## LindyB

Wow Millieboo you're nearly there! My next milestone is 28 weeks then 30, then 32!!

How many weeks were you when your consultant said that you can come off bed rest?
Glad the protein in your pee came to nothing. 
This is our second cerclage baby so my husband is used to the no sex. He just laughs. He has another deadline of his own which is about 12 weeks after the birth which is how long I took till I felt like it after the birth or our two boys!
My best friend told me to read that 50 shades of grey and I was like "noooo that will have to wait!'

I've told my husband that one of us can get sterilised after this one then there will be as much sex as we want!!
((after the months of sleepless nights!!)


----------



## millieboo1111

Hey Lindy!! Aw thanks!! your not doing bad yourself!! the weeks flew after 28 weeks really! I think is natural for it to start feeling like a bit of a drag now. It was 30 weeks when I asked about bed rest and I only asked as my cervix hadnt budged for weeks and weeks. I still cant do too much my legs feel like jelly after not using them for so long! 5 mins on them and i need to sit lol im glad im able to at least get some muscle back before baby comes!

Haha husbands milestones!! Im worse than my hubby he doesnt seem that bothered which is even worse lol I suppose im lucky that he cares about us :)

You are doing so well honey! keep up the good work xxx


----------



## millieboo1111

Lindy, and others who have previously had cerclage babies. I have a few questions about stitch removal. I havnt been given a date yet will be when im 37 wks though. Do you get kept in hospital afterwards? how quickly or slowly after stitch removal did you go in to labour? if my cervix stays at 2cm and no funelling with the stitch in will i be likely to go straight into labour? im itching for someone to give me a definate date of arrival LOL xx


----------



## chistiana

Ellie i m sorry i dont have a definite answer especially as i never made it to stitch removal BUT my doc had told me that he would keep me in after the removal and 99% we d deliver that day. That said though i cant help remember kate a few months back.. She went a good three weeks or maybe more after stitch removal! Scar tissue from the stitch can delay labour or just the removal can kick things for you. Sorry this is not the answer you were hoping for! Btw yaaaayyyyy you re very close to removal, well done!!!


----------



## ChovieGirl

millieboo1111 said:


> Lindy, and others who have previously had cerclage babies. I have a few questions about stitch removal. I havnt been given a date yet will be when im 37 wks though. Do you get kept in hospital afterwards? how quickly or slowly after stitch removal did you go in to labour? if my cervix stays at 2cm and no funelling with the stitch in will i be likely to go straight into labour? im itching for someone to give me a definate date of arrival LOL xx

I have not experienced this yet, but I think that it might depend on which stitch you have. From what I have heard, most doctors can remove the stitch in their office and there is not much pain to it, but more discomfort and pressure. Pain probably depends on the persons tolerance. I don't think they keep you in the hospital unless there are complications or they are for sure you are going into labor.

Usually cerclages are removed around 36 or 37 weeks and labor is not a definite right away. My doctor told me that some women do go into labor soon after, but some make it past 40 weeks as their cervix became so used to staying closed.

I bet Lizzie would have a good answer for this one too. Congrats on making it so far! :)


----------



## LindyB

I'm not the best person to ask - my waters broke the day before my planned stitch removal so it had to be taken out straight away that morning. My consultant said that when they take the stitch out most women don't go into labour until a few weeks later. From reading this forum it seems that most women do go past the stitch removal dates. What I've also found from reading this site is that it varies lots how its removed. Some women just have it snipped out in the doctor's office and some have spinals to have it removed. I haven't asked my consultant yet but he is planning to remove it at 36 weeks. I'll probably ask him at my 30 week appointment. I don't want to jinx anything just yet!


----------



## LaRockera

*millieboo1111* - My stitch removal lasted a few minutes and I was sent home straight after. No anesthesia was needed, and whatever I felt, it only lasted a few seconds. I had a scheduled c-section at 38+5 because my AFI levels were running low, Xanthe was still high and had no dilation at all. x


----------



## JJEE

Hello ladies, 

I hope everybody is well. 

I actually had the 'stitch removal' chat with my doc on Weds, I have also been given my date..20th of Aug...super excited about that!!
Basically because of it being a Shirodikar, I will have to go to theatre to have it removed, they will try first without pain relief, but she said that 5-10% of people find it very uncomfortable, so I will be offered gas and air, and I can have a spinal again if I feel I need it..hence why I will have to go to theatre.

She didn't say anything about having to stay overnight, but it's going to be another arrive and wait for a slot..depending on how the emergencys go that day..she also said that the baby on average arrives within 2weeks of stitch removal..making me just over 39weeks. I can't help but think of Kate also..I think she went at least a week overdue!

It's ironic that we go through such a journey to keep these baby's inside, then when they get their permission to leave, they want to hang around for a few more weeks!

I had my last growth scan on Mon, she is doing really well, and already weighs 5lb 6oz..I am really happy with that..although slightly nervous about delivering a normal size baby after my last tiny bundle!

Millie, I am pretty sure sex is still a no no until the stitch is removed..my other half is literally crossing off the days now..:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

Millie, lovely to here from you and that you have made it this far :happydance: Sex should be fine, and you're now at no more risk from it than any other pregnant lady.

Stitch removal - is usually 37wks for singletons, 34wks for twins. Usually women do not go immediately into labour because the nature of IC as a complication means that the cervix only dilates to 3cms max as a result of uterine stretching. It cannot dilate further without strong, regular contractions. You are at no greater risk of labour than any other lady, so typically IC ladies do go on for several more weeks before labour starts. 

There is however a slight increased risk of ptl just because your cervix is being poked and prodded at stitch removal and you're near term. I have seen more women go for a few more weeks than not though. 

Macdonald Removal is done without anaesthetic if poss, but shirodkar is almost certainly with anaesthesia - or it's removed in theatre just in case. I had a planned section at 38wks so the stitch was left in til then and removed after the babies were out. It was embedded (as is more common with a shirodkar), so took some getting out. In any case they won't let you be in uneccesary discomfort, so if the stitch appears to be embedded, they'll give a spinal anaesthetic.

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## millieboo1111

Thank you so much ladies for your responses! 

I have a macdonald stitch so think they said just a snip no need for any pain relief or theatre. My doc wont give me a date for anything as she says something always happens when she gives dates. shes funny :) 

Ok perhaps I should just prepare for due date then, it just feels like ive been preggers for so long! and now i sound ungrateful after all that worry, prayer and tears to stay pregnant!! Not long now i guess im just hot and bothered and feeling sorry for myself. Silly really. And I want to take my pram for a spin :haha:

Can I have sex as soon as its removed then? 

JJEE, you are only 8 days ahead of me in stitch removal! youve done brilliantly! but I do feel your pain miss! Ive only been through labour with Eric and that hurt like hell, he was only tiny! My husband was a 12 pounder they had to get him out by c section he was so big, biggest baby on Leeds hospital records 1983 also both his sisters were 10 pounds and c sections. His cousins wife has just given birth to a 10 pounder and she also had to come by emergency c section. seems it runs in the family :( I was nearly 9 pounds too! 

Everyone keeps reminding me I have a good set of hips but Im scared!! So if i can shave a couple of weeks off that would be great loool 

Ah Lizzie, thank you so much (i just scrolled down to look at posts and there you are:) I CAN have sex???!!! thats amazing news!! Can you call and tell my ubby pls? I will have the chat with my OB on Tuesday and hopefully she wil agree :) 

I feel so blessed to have made it this far and as always I know I can count on you girls for some good advice and lots of love. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

millie i think you could have sex.. my doc told me i could have sex a week after my cerclage. i won't be listening to that piece of advice lol.


----------



## Alisa F

Just wanted to say congrats to all you ladies who have made it so far, and those nearing stitch removal - yay!!!!! xxx


----------



## millieboo1111

Thank you Alisa and Ich,

I just told my hubby we can have sex so excited and he says not until we hear from OB. I wasnt told no sex when the cerclage was placed. i googled it and most people said NO! So we did everything we could. Not long now. It didnt bother me too much until now but i think the hormones making me extra horny and its one of my favourite ways to pass the time! Guess im just going to have to go back to knitting for now lol

How are you getting on Ich? Are you having the stitch placed this week?

Well done Alisa on your cute little onion! 

you ladies are doing so well. I remember being in your positions. Its a scary time but its great you have this forum and we are so blessed to know how to deal with it now. stay rested and positive xxx


----------



## millieboo1111

Oh I forgot has anyone heard from Sunkiss? She also must be coming up to stitch removal date!! xxxxxx


----------



## bluestarlight

Millieboo, I am so feeling you on the "no-sex" thing. My husband and I are both dying to do it. We keep cuddling and everything but its not the same and he says he is getting sick of porn and magazines, lol. I don't have a stitch, my doc still said pelvic rest til I am 37 weeks. Sigh. By then I will probably feel so heavy and pregnant I won't want to do it :haha:

Just an update, its been a busy week for me. I had my latest OB appointment on wednesday and they let me go back to work! My only restrictions are no lifting over 10lbs and resting when I am home, similar to before I was placed in the hospital. Woohoo, I'm 32 weeks today! Never thought I would see this point. My doc is getting more confident I will make it to full term or at least to a point where baby won't need NICU since my cervix hasn't changed at all since I was let out of the hospital at 28 weeks. I started sorting and washing newborn clothes, I was afraid I would have to send my husband out to buy some preemie sizes, but not so worried about it anymore. 
It feels great to be back at work, everyone is so nice here and really helps me out, they missed me while I was out. Just taking it easy from the heat too, my feet have swelled up again the last few days from the heat and humidity. I tried to put them up last night but couldn't sleep well with the pillow under them, it hurt my hips. :) I am actually happy about getting to the point of normal heavy pregnant feeling pregnancy complaints...last time I was starting to get miserable because my everything hurt, lol. Change in perspective I guess.

Glad to see everyone is doing well....my husband is trying to get me to plan baby number 3 already...he is saying he can handle 2 kids because they will be older and not so needy...Ha! shows what he knows. They will be 3.5 and 2 years old before we can start trying again...I don't think that will be easy...lol


----------



## LindyB

JJE, Bluestarlight and Millieboo it's brilliant to read how well you are all doing!! It's cheered me up loads today. xx:flower::flower:


----------



## casslong07

Hi I was just wondering with my first pregnancy my cervix began thinning out and I was put on bedrest until I was 32 weeks, so with this pregnancy I am only 8 weeks but I think my doctor will most likely do the cerclage and was just wondering if you have the stitch do you have to be on bedrest for the remainder of the pregnancy? I havent got a chance to ask my doctor yet I do not see him until i'm 12 weeks. Any input would be great, Thank you


----------



## LindyB

Hi Cass and congratulations on your pregnancy!
With my last child I had a preventative stitch at 16 weeks and I didn't have to do bed rest at all. I carried on working two days a week as a teacher (lots of time on my feet and teaching netball/hockey etc) and looking after my two year old and picking him up. I gave birth at 37 weeks.
This time it's different. I didn't have a stitch until 20 weeks. My doctor wanted to scan me first and the length was ok until 20 weeks when it had shortened and there was funnelling. The sititch went in very well and seems to have resolved the funnelling for now. My doctor said no to bedrest but I am being cautious this time simply because I know my cervix had funnelled and could again. My parents are helping me to look after my two little ones and i suppose I'm doing moderate bedrest.
A preventative stitch at 12 weeks should mean you can get back to normal although your doctor will stay say no to any lifting.

Good luck!


----------



## lch28

hello ladies. i am so glad to hear you are all doing well! 
 
milliboo i am doing great. we had my 12 week scan yesterday and it was wonderful! with Sophia the dr told me it was a girl at my 12 week, so i asked the us tech if she could tell the gender. she said "yes i know what it is but cant tell you anymore until 16 weeks" boo!! i was just like OMG SHE KNOWS AND SHE ISNT GONNA TELL US!!!!!!! lol. 

so yes, cerclage is being placed on August 7th, Tuesday. I am a bit nervous, only because i wont stay in the hospital for observation or anything, and i wont see my doctor again until August 16th. i know thats only 9 days away but should i ask for a sooner appointment?? 

im sure my doctor will tell me all of these things but what are things i should look out for that are "bad" i guess after the stitch?? should i expect cramping, and heavy bleeding? is there anything that i should go straight to the ER if i experience? i am having spinal anesthetic. do you think the cerclage placement will hurt? from your experience was your hubby allowed to come in with you during the procedure? i have so many questions, and i am sure i will be on here all the time once it is placed, freaking out about every twinge. 

also , i am not getting a TVU to check cervical length until 16 weeks. Is that not soon enough to get one? can the tvu disrupt my cervix possibly causing ptl?

sorry for all the questions ladies, i am just full of them lol


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> hello ladies. i am so glad to hear you are all doing well!
> 
> milliboo i am doing great. we had my 12 week scan yesterday and it was wonderful! with Sophia the dr told me it was a girl at my 12 week, so i asked the us tech if she could tell the gender. she said "yes i know what it is but cant tell you anymore until 16 weeks" boo!! i was just like OMG SHE KNOWS AND SHE ISNT GONNA TELL US!!!!!!! lol.
> 
> so yes, cerclage is being placed on August 7th, Tuesday. I am a bit nervous, only because i wont stay in the hospital for observation or anything, and i wont see my doctor again until August 16th. i know thats only 9 days away but should i ask for a sooner appointment??
> 
> im sure my doctor will tell me all of these things but what are things i should look out for that are "bad" i guess after the stitch?? should i expect cramping, and heavy bleeding? is there anything that i should go straight to the ER if i experience? i am having spinal anesthetic. do you think the cerclage placement will hurt? from your experience was your hubby allowed to come in with you during the procedure? i have so many questions, and i am sure i will be on here all the time once it is placed, freaking out about every twinge.
> 
> also , i am not getting a TVU to check cervical length until 16 weeks. Is that not soon enough to get one? can the tvu disrupt my cervix possibly causing ptl?
> 
> sorry for all the questions ladies, i am just full of them lol

I know you are anxious about your cerclage procedure, but I am betting you will do just fine. :)

You could experience light cramping or light bleeding withing the first week or so. I only had spotting and discomfort for a couple of days...Everyone is a little different. I was told that if I had heavy bleeding or really bad cramps that I should go to the ER. If you experience anything that bothers you, you can always call your doctor and let them know your concerns too. Also, you might not feel this, but for the first week after I had mine it felt like I had something in my vagina...almost like if you were to put a small tampon in. I don't believe you will have any pain with a spinal anesthetic. It will numb you from the waist down. My husband was not able to go into the actual room where they did the procedure, but the procedure is so quick and you will be able to see him right after. I am assuming they will at least keep you in the observation room until you can walk and pee on your own. I think I was in observation for a couple of hours. My husband kept flicking my toes while they were numb and would laugh and say "Can you feel that?" Lol. The TVU should not cause PTL. I have had so many TVU's since after having my cerclage placed. I am a little surprised that they would not check your cervix again until 16 weeks. I believe my doctor checked me about a week after my procedure...Basically a post op appointment. You might double check that they won't be seeing you sooner.

Hope some of the info helps! I am saying a prayer for you. :hugs:

Something I had read before I had my cerclage...
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cervical-cerclage/MY01918/DSECTION=what-you-can-expect


----------



## chistiana

Hey lch! I think chovie said it all! After my cerclage i also had a very weird prickling feeling when i peed for a few weeks but nothing alarming. Basically expect a little discomfort and some light bleeding or spotting. Just bc of my experience i would say call your doc if you get painful contractions soon after. I was put on meds to stop them because my uterus became very irritable.
I m going to take a guess re the gender and say its a girl! At my 12w appointment they told me that 80% its a girl and i kept pestering them "are you sure?" so they told me that if they see anything between the legs then they cant really know what it is as that something can grow to be a penis or shrink to be a clitoris... If they dont see anything then i guess they know its a girl. But that s just a guess from me!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey lch! I think chovie said it all! After my cerclage i also had a very weird prickling feeling when i peed for a few weeks but nothing alarming. Basically expect a little discomfort and some light bleeding or spotting. Just bc of my experience i would say call your doc if you get painful contractions soon after. I was put on meds to stop them because my uterus became very irritable.
I m going to take a guess re the gender and say its a girl! At my 12w appointment they told me that 80% its a girl and i kept pestering them "are you sure?" so they told me that if they see anything between the legs then they cant really know what it is as that something can grow to be a penis or shrink to be a clitoris... If they dont see anything then i guess they know its a girl. But that s just a guess from me!!!


----------



## casslong07

Thank you LindyB that definitely settles my nerves I would love to be able to go back to work if I have a stitch put in I work as a bank teller so I do stand but I do have a stool at work where I can definintely sit down when needed, I hope my doctor would let me go back to work. I hope when I go in for this next scan he will be able to tell if I need a stitch this pregnancy due to my prior pregnancy, and I have been careful on the lifting anyways just a little paranoia I guess. Thank you soo much though it definitely put my mind at some ease :hugs:



LindyB said:


> Hi Cass and congratulations on your pregnancy!
> With my last child I had a preventative stitch at 16 weeks and I didn't have to do bed rest at all. I carried on working two days a week as a teacher (lots of time on my feet and teaching netball/hockey etc) and looking after my two year old and picking him up. I gave birth at 37 weeks.
> This time it's different. I didn't have a stitch until 20 weeks. My doctor wanted to scan me first and the length was ok until 20 weeks when it had shortened and there was funnelling. The sititch went in very well and seems to have resolved the funnelling for now. My doctor said no to bedrest but I am being cautious this time simply because I know my cervix had funnelled and could again. My parents are helping me to look after my two little ones and i suppose I'm doing moderate bedrest.
> A preventative stitch at 12 weeks should mean you can get back to normal although your doctor will stay say no to any lifting.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## kimbotrav

LindyB said:


> That sounds hard Kimbo. Will he play by you while you watch TV and lie down? It's always easier said than done though isn't it. It's very hard not to be up and down with little ones.

hi lindy-b hes a proper lil monkey lol into everything so have to be where i know its all safe but i do try and lay down on the sofa so hoping thats ok :winkwink: its just hard trying to remind your self isnt it i find ill get few pains feels like in my cervix if i over do things so ill dit down luckily my 6 year old is helping so thats sweet of him just cant wait to make it to 24 weeks hope ure ok xxxx


----------



## LaRockera

*Casslong *- I had an elective stitch at 13+5, and was told to take it easy but no strict bedrest was required. I did, however, put my feet up every chance I got, and did my best to steer clear of infections. x


----------



## lch28

thanks so much ladies =] great info. i have had lots of girl guesses and lots of boy lol!! well im guessing my doc might check my length before.. i am just going to the fetal medicine ultrasound place to get a tvu at 16 weeks. maybe hell do one at my appointment a week after my cerclage. the other dr's are specialists


----------



## lch28

will i get an ultrasound/use the doppler to make sure the baby is okay after?


----------



## chistiana

They used a doppler with me both before and after the procedure. Good luck hun, everything will go great


----------



## JJEE

Hi ladies,

Thankyou for all of the lovely comments about getting so far..I can't quite believe it myself some days, so pleased! I have certainly taken a lot from this thread, and reading people's stories on here have helped me enormously over the last 20weeks! 

Millie, eeek..you sound like you are on track for a big baby! Do you have a date for stitch removal yet? 

Lizzie, I was rather pleased to read that sex isn't a no no anymore..so was the OH! How about baths? I haven't had a soak in the bath for so long now...should I still wait until the stitch is taken out or can I soak my aching bones?

Good luck for your stitch placement Ich! 

xxx


----------



## angel229

Hi all. I am currently 19 Weeks pregnant and was rushed into hospital at 18+3 with a fully dilated cervix. My mucus plug had gone during the day but I want having contractions. The have placed a stitch in my cervix to close it. Altho it was fully open the wall of the cervix was still thick enough to do the stitch. All seems to have gone well and I an now back home on rest for 2 Weeks. I have been having quite a lot of stringy/snotty discharge with a little pink in it. Is this normal. I am so scared that the stitch hadn't worked and would like some reassurance that someone else has had this. The docs don't seem to be bothered but I am :-(


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Cass - doctors rarely prescribe official bed rest after an elective stitch but because most women put themselves onto atleast moderate rest afterwards anyway, it's difficult to guarantee that resuming normal activities won't be detrimental because so few ladies dare continue as before. That said, if more women did return to normal after stitch, it's likely that most would be fine and not particularly benefit from full bed rest. 

My advice would be to wait and see, if you feel more or less ok after the surgery and moving around in moderation doesn't increase pelvic pressure or cause any unusual symptoms, then work should be fine. Given your pregnancy history it doesn't sound as though you suffered with severe IC last time anyway, so a stitch should be more than adequate to give you the extra support this time around, without the need for 24hr rest. 

Good luck xx


----------



## lch28

thanks so much ladies.. it is tomorrow. im so nervous.. i am relieved that my baby will be "secured" in there but im just scared of all the risks etc.. also worried about some of the things my doc said. i was never told to stop working.. never told to be on bed rest.. he said i can resume normal activities beginning Wednesday and just to take it easy. I mean.. my job is a desk job.. sometimes i wish i could get up more then i do!


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies...

Just to say that I was told to resume all activities even sex and not be on bed rest although I didn't listen to my doctor so iv been on nearly full bed rest and have had no sex and my cervix has remained basically the same measurement throughout so far. 

I'm now 28 weeks this week but I'm finding being on bed rest harder the further I get .. Did anyone else find this? Hard to explain why maybe because chance of survival is better the further you get. ( I no this sounds silly but cant think of any other reason :wacko: ) I just want to start doing the housework again and have a good tidy up of the house. 
Iv lost 2 babies to IC so I'm literally doing anything I can to make sure this baby gets here healthy and safely. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## chistiana

DMJ congratulations on reaching such a great milestone! For me bed rest felt easier the further along i got as i felt i was nearing the end and i felt even more determined. It was harder being in bed and not being able to play with my son when i didnt even know if i would ever hold my daughter. But i guess everyone is different. Do you feel you can feel safe enough if you change to a more moderate bed rest? Maybe go out for a coffee (have someone drive you right outside and then pick you up) once a week? Anyway, congrats, you re so close to holding your little miracle!


----------



## Alisa F

They found GBS in my urine again!!! Got to take antibiotics, this time was given Cefalexin 500mg 3x per day. 

I think thats too high a dosage, anyone else been on Cefalexin and can remember their dosage? 

Hopeful - i remember you said you were on Cefalexin last month and metronidazole, any chance you remember dosage?

The lab results were faxed to a GP who doesnt know me and i dont think it was made clear to them that i'm pregnant so i wonder if they prescribed me higher dose not knowing im preg....


----------



## DMJ

Thanks for your reply. Iv been getting out for a little while every few days when my partner has days of work. I'm not doing much walking as I'm having problems with my pelvis so it becomes too painful. I think it's just the change of scenery I'm after. X


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Alisa F said:


> They found GBS in my urine again!!! Got to take antibiotics, this time was given Cefalexin 500mg 3x per day.
> 
> I think thats too high a dosage, anyone else been on Cefalexin and can remember their dosage?
> 
> Hopeful - i remember you said you were on Cefalexin last month and metronidazole, any chance you remember dosage?
> 
> The lab results were faxed to a GP who doesnt know me and i dont think it was made clear to them that i'm pregnant so i wonder if they prescribed me higher dose not knowing im preg....

Hi hun. I am so sure it was the same dose I was on. Have thrown boxes away. I checked my mat notes n its not there. Have u spoken to a doc?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Ich lots of love and positive vibes for tomorrow honey :hugs: You're gonna be fine and don't worry, the complications associated with stitching are usually after emergency cerclage - even then the risk is so minimal as to be negligible. I remember having exactly the same worries, and the aches and pains you might experience immediately afterwards certainly test your nerve - but hold your nerve sweet because you're doing absolutely the right thing for your baby. Lots of love :hugs:

Alisa hun, 500mgs tdi does sound quite high and it's usually around 250mgs bd for urine infections etc. It is however totally safe in pregnancy, and the higher does is probably because they're treating gbs and need to eradicate it totally. I took it for a possible uti at 14wks and the babies were fine - I can't remember the exact dose but it was likely lower than yours. Query the amount with them if it makes you uneasy (it's your right), but tbh I think you'll be fine sweet xx

Dmj - bed rest is harder in those later weeks mainly because the fear begins to subside, confidence returns and being 'normal' again is so tantalisingly close. Don't be tempted to over do things tho hun - you've come so far and been through so much. Now that you've got to this point, every week extra will be a bonus and making it to full term is so therapeutic after previous loss. 

Moving around a little more can't hurt now, but avoid any lifting, heavy housework etc. so glad you're reaching the 'home run' darlin - you deserve it :hugs:

Btw ladies, I'm on Twitter now, so please feel free to follow me because I'm hoping it will become a valuable resource for all things baby and bump (I need lots of 'traffic' to make it really work) - link below :flower:


----------



## Alisa F

Thanks Lizzie and hopeful x

I got a call back from a doc late this evening she said 500 mg is ok. I'm seeing her Thursday for cervical measurement. I'm really anxious now cos this is 3rd course of antibiotics and I'm only 17+ :( 

Inflammation of placenta - not sure if I've mentioned this in the last week, but got a letter last week from consultant saying pathology report of my stillbirth showed inflammation of placenta thought to be caused by infection. We are hearing this for the first time around 18 months after our loss!!! Feeling furious, disappoited and sad at same time :'(


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Alisa I took met and cef and one other lot all before 19wks. remember they will not give something that will harm baby, and to take them is better than not to. So sorry about your news, I suppose u can now to a degree keep pushing them to test urine etc if perhaps u may be more prone to them. Esp with a stitch. I am sure it has come at a really bad time but u can keep a more watchful eye now on discharge changes etc. I hope u feel a lil more at peace very soon xx


----------



## LindyB

That's a pain about the GBS again Alisa. At least they are keeping on top of it.

Did the pathology report really take 18 months? Thats such a long time to wait. Hope you feel better soon x x


----------



## LindyB

Hopeful I've just notice you are 20 weeks already! Are you having a scan this week? Will you find out the sex? We tried to a couple of weeks ago when my consultant did a scan at 24 weeks but the baby wouldn't open his/her legs!


----------



## lizziedripping

Alisa :hugs: :hugs: Understand totally how you must be feeling :hugs: Must confront you head on again with the terrible heartache of your loss :hugs: 

Try not to worry about the antibiotics honey, they're extremely safe and a year from now you'll not even give a second's thought to having needed them. Get some rest chick :hugs:


----------



## pinkladyangel

Hi there ladies
Have just spent the last hour catching up on posts. Cant believe how quick this thread moves
Well I'm now 31+1wks. I can't believe I've got this far, having had my daughter at 25+1 last year. I guess the cervical stitch does make a huge difference. Perhaps now I can start to get a little excited.
Even getting this far still means lots of questions.
Will it hurt when stitch is taken out in 6wks time? It hurt worse than labour last year but it was an emergent stitch and I'd already started to dilate around it.
How likely is stitch removal to trigger labour?
My little man is moving loads but I'm sure I can feel him stamping on my stitch. It feels like a sharp burning pain. Is this normal.
Sorry for all questions.
Also my good friend (Rubies Godmother) is doing a sponsored skydive to raise money for the Neonatal Unit at bradford Royal Infirmary. This is where Rubie was looked after for the 15 days of her short little life. They were absolutely fantastic and work so hard. 
If you would like to donate please follow the link below. Also please don't feel you have to.


www.justgiving.com/Rubie-Roo-Barnes

Many thanks
XXX


----------



## angel229

Hi guys, I am really sorry to be a pest and appreciate that all you lovely ladies have your own problems to deal with. I put a post on here yesterday (page 521 as it moves that fast, lol) and I am still really really scared and was hoping for a bit of reassurance. :sad1:


----------



## LindyB

Hi Angel. I'm sorry you are feeling so worried - it is horrible. I had my stitch when I was 20 weeks this time. I went back into maternity triage about a week or two later as I had some slight bleeding. I was checked by a doctor who could see that my cervix was closed and he couldn't see where the bleeding was coming from. It did stop straight away and I haven't had anymore since. 
I went back two weeks later as I felt sick and had pains in the top of my tummy. This time I saw my consultant and he did a scan, though not an internal one, and could see that my cervix was closed and the funnelling had gone. Strangely enough I felt a lot better after this!
I think its fine to go into the hospital and be checked. The midwives said that they don't mind. I think they expect ladies like us with high risk pregnancies to go in because we are worried - it's what they are there for.
The only thing is that you can't be sure which doctor you will see. The first time I went in I saw a very young doctor who said that he didn't have much experience with cervical stitches ( I think he meant none!). He was so young - he looked like Robert Pattison! Anyway he did an internal check which my own senior and very experienced consultant hasn't done since my stitch and isn't planning to do one. I think its because of the risk of infection or causing more trouble.
Definitely ring the hospital. We have a midwife direct number which goes straight through to maternity traige - do you have something similar? You have been through a lot over the last week so they really won't mind checking you to reassure you. 
Takce care and let us know how you get on . xx :hugs:


----------



## angel229

Thank you Lindy for the response. If it is still really bad tomorrow I am definitly going to call the hospital. Not heard from the consultant yet and was told I would have an appointment a week after leaving the hospital but I have still not heard from the consultant. I know they are busy and I dont want to become a burden to anyone.

I have only been given a sick note for 2 weeks and my boss is assuming I will be returning to work after that. I really don't feel up to it and want to just lay down for the next 21 weeks (if I am lucky enough to get that far). Every twinge I feel I start panicing.

Up until last week I had never heard of this and assumed once you got past the 12 week mark everything was ok. The doctor didn't seem to hopeful when he offered me the clerage and was trying to stear me towards not having it, which meant I would have delivered within days.


----------



## angel229

P.S. a Robert Pattinson look-a-like doctor would do me just fine :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

LindyB said:


> Hopeful I've just notice you are 20 weeks already! Are you having a scan this week? Will you find out the sex? We tried to a couple of weeks ago when my consultant did a scan at 24 weeks but the baby wouldn't open his/her legs!

Hey hun. Ticker is wrong lol. I am 20wks on Thursday by scan dates. I have had my anomoly tho. She said she is "hesitantly saying female" cos she saw no boy bits. I was hopin to just take her answer but i am only 70% sure cos she was hesitant. So we have a private gender scan on 15th :) bubs was on their bum at anomoly scan too. Dont wanna pay for private but guess we will know for sure. I think girl tho x


----------



## LindyB

Hi Angel. You should definitley stay off work for longer if you can. I went straight back to work after my first cerclage with my second child. But that was put in early before any changes to my cervix.
This time my consultant said I could go back to work but just try to sit down more. I didn't want to so I rang my GP and he signed me off for four weeks. I'm a teacher and he signed me off until the six weeks holidays started. I think he would have done it for longer as well. My maternity leave starts the 1st week of September so I should be ok.
Ring your GP, they are usually very sympathetic and know how hard it is to speak to the hospital consultants.
The Robert Pattison doctor cervix check was sooooo embarrassing - I felt old enough to be his mum!!:blush::blush:

Hi Hopeful! Glad you are well! My friend was told her little boy was a girl on her 20 week scan! She bought everything pink and didn't find out until he was born! She went on to have a little girl over a year later though. 
Then she had a happy accident and had another little boy! x x


----------



## angel229

Thanks again I feel much more reassured now x x x


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi all, so much for my optimistic post last time :/
I ended up in ptl friday night. I was on my way home from work and I thought it was just the heat that was making me feel funny. I tried to rest, probably should have drank more water but our daughter was being very demanding and cranky and having trouble going to sleep. Shortly after we got her to sleep and started eating dinner, around 9pm it was like a switch and I started getting contractions every 5-7 minutes. I laid down again, drank 4 cups of water but called my L&D. Took them 40 mins to call me back...ugh...I had actually started to doze off in between contractions at that point. They told me with my history to come in. Got there around 11pm, they checked me, I was still contracting, they were showing up on the monitor and now I am a good 4cm dilated. So was admitted and placed on magnesium sulfate....I really don't like this med, made me feel like I had the flu...It stopped all contractions by 8am saturday morning but they kept me on it for 48 hours and gave me a second round of steroid shots. They said they would take me off of it and if I started contracting again, that would be it, she would be born because I was too far dilated to stop it much longer. And our hospital policy is no eating while on the magnesium. They took me off sunday night and moved me to a regular room. I thought I was going to be there until she was born but they told me to go home, took me off work again though. They are hoping with rest that I will make it another week now, hopefully 2 weeks but don't seem so optimistic about it :nope: 
So now today is my big 3-0 birthday and I'm back home on home bedrest, no baby born though, so that is good. Though the nicu doctor came and talked to me again and said now that I am 32 weeks, its not so bad compared to when I was first admitted at 24 weeks. 
That is my update of the last 72 hours of whirlwindedness...back home and resting again. My uterus seems more sensitive now than before, and I feel her lower, like she has settled more into my pelvis than she was a few days ago, crossing my fingers she stays in for a bit more...


----------



## Alisa F

Thanks hopeful x

Lindy - the frustrating part is theyre not keeping an eye on me, they tried to talk me out of urine culture again this time as my dipstick came up clear but i told them i had UTI symptoms even though i didnt really to get the culture - and again, same as before when they tried to fob me off, sure neough GBS in urine... 

Lizzie - i know hon, i'm not happy to have to take antibiotics but i know i need them and will take them as i know they will at least protect my little one. Hubby and i were saying it feels a bit like history repeating itself with doctors and midwives just ignoring me. i'm so hypervigilant now, they think im a total whack job! 

Ok, attitude readjustment, I'm sounding way too mopey and "owe is me" so i'm gonna snap out of it. Its just been a real stressful week at work (its only Tuesday!) and my dear old Mum is slipping into senility and its making me really depressed, so i think i take all my frustration out on the pregnancy issue. Note to self - chiillax, take deep breaths, smile, and hopefully i can look back on this time one day and realise i was worrying for nothing. No more mopey posts from me i promise :) xxx


----------



## aegle

Hey ladies, 
I haven't spent much time in this thread because I haven't had a stitch, and it seems like most ladies here have had.

But I am hoping for some advice on what to expect.

I was at 1.6 cm long and 1 cm dilated at 26 weeks...

At 32 weeks now, my cervix is 3 cm dilated, still short at about 75% effaced (they won't do an exact measurement again)... and very soft and anterior. On top of that, baby has dropped and I'm feeling a lot of pressure.

I have had contractions constantly for the last 6 weeks, lasting anywhere between 40-90 seconds and occurring every 5-90 minutes. Quite irregular, but strong.. so I'm sure they're responsible for the change in cervix.

My doctors won't really give me any answers, as they're not sure what to expect either.

I haven't had a stitch, as I mentioned, because it was too late when they found out. And they didn't start me on progesterone because I have no history of ptl or miscarriage (this is my first pregnancy).

I've been going weekly for fetal fibronectin and it has always been negative... and that's where I get a bit uneasy. A negative fFN should mean I have at least 2 weeks. 

But this baby feels like she's falling out of me. And I'd like the chance to get the steroids for her lungs if she will be here soon.

Anyone know what I should expect with that sort of a cervix? Seems to me that it's ideally ripe for labor and it won't be long. 

Thanks so much for listening :)


----------



## lch28

aeagle - :hugs: im sorry you are going throug that hun and i wish your doctors could give you more answers. i am very uneducated about this as i just got my cerclage but i am sure all the ladies on here will give you amazing answers. the good news is your baby has a great chance now you are at 32 weeks

thanks so much for all your support ladies =] i am home and in bed. Procedure went good.. didn't feel a thing.. except for the epidural =[ that hurt. took about 30 mins.. then i had to lay in the hopsital for 4 hours until i could feel my legs/use the bathroom. Dr used the doppler after the procedure so i heard the hb. i am having some bleeding and even though i have been told to expect it its a scary sight.. however my dr said the bleeding during the procedure was very minimal and he has seen much more. 

question though. some of my blood is like.. stringy/mucusy. normal?


----------



## angel229

Hi,

I had mine placed 4 days ago and I started getting stringy/mucusy discharge to so hopefully it is normal x x :thumbup:


----------



## chistiana

Lch i m only guessing it is normal as i too had this kind of discharge/spotting. So glad everything went great, now jusy take it easy for a few days! If blood flow increases or contractions become regular or very painful (i m sure none of this will happen) contact your doc. Your baby is safe and snug in there! Yaaayyy


----------



## LindyB

Happy birthday Bluestarlight!:cake:
You have done so well - you don't have a stitch do you? It sounds like you will be able to go further as you have already done 72 hours. Just rest!
Aegle you are almost in the same position as bluestarlight. I bet you will both go further - you have both done brilliantly and are given all us 20 something week ladies lots of hope!
After 32 weeks babies do very well, I think they usually need just a little bit of help learning to feed. 
Get lots of rest and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## ChovieGirl

Blue and Aegle... I can only imagine how tough it has been, but you ladies are doing great! :happydance:

Ich... I am so glad that your procedure went well. :thumbup:

DMJ... I am also having a hard time with bed rest. I am so ready to do something or clean and I know I don't need to push it. All this laying around will be worth it in the end. :wacko:

So glad to see that everyone seems to be doing well. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. the stringy stuff went away.. now it is just some pinkish tinged discharge. less then i was expecting. i am seeing my doctor next week . is that not soon enough? 

i am very very relieved to have gotten this done. i was so scared that all the doctors would say i would only get it if my cervix shortened. this is what the first one said. then i found my new doctor =] we are so pleased with him.


----------



## aegle

Thanks ladies.. it's nice to hear from ladies who are in the same position.

Bluestarlight and I do seem to be in the same sort of situation. It's pretty hard living day to day. I just wish someone could just let me know which day she'll be born and then I'd be all good, haha.

I'll definitely keep you updated as to how things go..


----------



## Myownjoy

Hello ladies, I've been following this thread and have gained a lot from it but I need your advice, please.

I'm 12 weeks today (thank God). At 11 + 2 weeks, i had intense pain which I initially thought was wind but after 2 nights of not sleeping, I went to the hospital where I was told that baby was fine but my cervix was funnelling and measuring at 29mm. I asked about having a stitch put in but the Dr said it wouldn't make any difference at that point and neither would bedrest. He said I had to get to 16 or so weeks before considering a stitch. The scan also revelaed a small area where there was blood and i was given dihydrocodeine for the pain. Pain went away for 3 days and came back today. 

Has anyone had any experience of funneling at such an early stage? I put myself on bedrest though the Dr said it won't make any difference. I have also been drinking loads of water and praying a lot.

I have a follow up appointment next week to check my cervix but I am trusting God that it will not be worse.


----------



## lch28

hey honey :hugs: so sorry you are going through this.. i think you should talk to another dr? maybe get a second opinion?


----------



## Myownjoy

Thanks Ich. I will see if I can be referred to another hospital.


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> thanks ladies.. the stringy stuff went away.. now it is just some pinkish tinged discharge. less then i was expecting. i am seeing my doctor next week . is that not soon enough?
> 
> i am very very relieved to have gotten this done. i was so scared that all the doctors would say i would only get it if my cervix shortened. this is what the first one said. then i found my new doctor =] we are so pleased with him.

My follow up appointment was a week after my cerclage was placed. I think it is about the norm, but if you have any concerns before then, give your doctor a ring. :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

Myownjoy said:


> Hello ladies, I've been following this thread and have gained a lot from it but I need your advice, please.
> 
> I'm 12 weeks today (thank God). At 11 + 2 weeks, i had intense pain which I initially thought was wind but after 2 nights of not sleeping, I went to the hospital where I was told that baby was fine but my cervix was funnelling and measuring at 29mm. I asked about having a stitch put in but the Dr said it wouldn't make any difference at that point and neither would bedrest. He said I had to get to 16 or so weeks before considering a stitch. The scan also revelaed a small area where there was blood and i was given dihydrocodeine for the pain. Pain went away for 3 days and came back today.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of funneling at such an early stage? I put myself on bedrest though the Dr said it won't make any difference. I have also been drinking loads of water and praying a lot.
> 
> I have a follow up appointment next week to check my cervix but I am trusting God that it will not be worse.

I agree with Ich that you might should get a second opinion, especially since your cervix is funneling. I have read on here that some of the ladies really had to push to get their doctor to do the stitch. Usually preventative cerclages are put in between 12 and 14 weeks. I had mine placed at 14 weeks. You are doing the right thing by putting yourself on bedrest and being cautious. I was already funneling at 14 weeks and have been on bed rest since. You should definitely have a doctor that you feel comfortable with and one that really listens to your concerns.

Saying prayers! :hugs:


----------



## bluestarlight

aegle said:


> Thanks ladies.. it's nice to hear from ladies who are in the same position.
> 
> Bluestarlight and I do seem to be in the same sort of situation. It's pretty hard living day to day. I just wish someone could just let me know which day she'll be born and then I'd be all good, haha.
> 
> I'll definitely keep you updated as to how things go..

Hi, yes it sounds very similar to how I started. This is my second but first with IC, they saw I was shorter than normal at 2cm at my 20 week scan, told me to take it easy and would measure me 4 weeks later. I started vaginal progesterone inserts around then too. At 24 weeks, I had 0.7cm of cervix left and 2cm dilated. I was placed on hospital bed rest until 28 weeks then home bed rest until last wednesday. I hadn't changed at all, still 2cm dilated and depending on the doc, 50-80% effaced. They also haven't done another TVU on me since 24 weeks, just checking manually. At 20 weeks they told me it was too risky for a stitch, so I haven't had one, but said I was good for one next pregnancy since my cervix has been shortening without any signs or preterm labor. Last wednesday, they said I still hadn't changed and let me go back to work as long as i did mostly sit down things. I was only back for 2 days when I went into preterm labor friday night. I really think it was the heat more than anything, but who knows. Anyways, 2 hours of contactions was enough to dilate me to 4cm, though the doc said I was still only 50% effaced. They haven't checked again, just sent me home and said the next time I go into labor that will be it, so to rest and try to hold things off hopefully for another week or two. But my cervix has still been holding things in, but I haven't had any contractions since saturday morning. I'm pretty sure the contractions are what changed things at this point, has your doc said anything about yours? I do feel great to have gotten this far, baby is less in danger even if she will be in nicu for a bit. I was absolutely terrified at 24 weeks compared to now. Now i'm just bored and itching for the end to come so I can resume a more normal life and have my little girl here to join her family.


----------



## bluestarlight

aegle said:


> Hey ladies,
> I haven't spent much time in this thread because I haven't had a stitch, and it seems like most ladies here have had.
> 
> But I am hoping for some advice on what to expect.
> 
> I was at 1.6 cm long and 1 cm dilated at 26 weeks...
> 
> At 32 weeks now, my cervix is 3 cm dilated, still short at about 75% effaced (they won't do an exact measurement again)... and very soft and anterior. On top of that, baby has dropped and I'm feeling a lot of pressure.
> 
> I have had contractions constantly for the last 6 weeks, lasting anywhere between 40-90 seconds and occurring every 5-90 minutes. Quite irregular, but strong.. so I'm sure they're responsible for the change in cervix.
> 
> My doctors won't really give me any answers, as they're not sure what to expect either.
> 
> I haven't had a stitch, as I mentioned, because it was too late when they found out. And they didn't start me on progesterone because I have no history of ptl or miscarriage (this is my first pregnancy).
> 
> I've been going weekly for fetal fibronectin and it has always been negative... and that's where I get a bit uneasy. A negative fFN should mean I have at least 2 weeks.
> 
> But this baby feels like she's falling out of me. And I'd like the chance to get the steroids for her lungs if she will be here soon.
> 
> Anyone know what I should expect with that sort of a cervix? Seems to me that it's ideally ripe for labor and it won't be long.
> 
> Thanks so much for listening :)

I'm feeling her more lower down too since have the preterm labor. How come they haven't tried to stop your contractions yet if you have been having them for 6 weeks? that isn't good, I would think that would change your cervix and they would want to give you steroids. They are in 2 shots, 1 every 24 hours and the second shot needs 24 hours to circulate fully to the baby. They told me the steroid are good until they are about 34 weeks then its less effective because baby is already producing its own surfactant in its lungs. If your doc won't do anything, have you called your local L&D to see what they would suggest? This is my first pregnancy with IC so i'm learning as I go along, I only have my limited experience to offer so far from what my doctors have done or what I have read up on here and elsewhere.


----------



## Myownjoy

Thanks Chowiegirl, I intend to see another Dr.


----------



## lch28

my bleeding is pretty much gone. my doctor said i didnt have much during the procedure and he has seen more. so is a TVU bad for the stitch? i am supposed to get one at 16 weeks. also.. i have been taking vaginal suppositories since 5 weeks. anyway when i started them my dr told me to clean out any "build up" with my fingers so the next dose can absorb. its called crinone and it builds up its gross. but do you think its a bad idea to go poking around in there with my fingers right now? cause i do!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi aegle, so glad to see you made it this far :) Your cervix is certainly behaving as if it is in slow labour, BUT this can happen early on with baby still making it to term, and there is no way to predict absolutely if it will happen sooner rather than later. You are obviously at increased risk of delivering early, but then you've been like this for several weeks without delivering so your situation is very unpredictable. 

Feeling pressure low down is to be expected because you are 3cms dilated - the same position I was in at 23wks with my second baby, and the pressure and bulging sensation was immense. Until you have stronger, more regular contractions however, youre not likely to dilate much further - stronger contractions could of course start at any moment but because your ffn is still negative this is probably not immediately imminent.

As for steroids, some docs are happy to give them routinely every couple of weeks throughout, whilst others are more cautious about giving them too often. Because their effects only really last a week or so, it's a gamble. Give them too hastily, baby doesn't deliver and then they have to prescribe them again within weeks - not ideal. It's very much a guessing game based on probabilities - there are no guarantees. 

Sit tight, keep an eye on those contractions and if you feel anything at all unusual for you 'scream' as loud as you can to get those steroids. After 34wks they aren't necessary, so not a couple more weeks now Hun. Good luck xx

My joy - your situation is unusual honey. 11.3 wks is very early to experience an incompetent cervix, and I would have said that because of your pains and presenting with a dilated cervix that this is less consistent with genuine IC. Some ladies do have weak cervixes which begin to shorten very early on, but before 14wks is very unusual, and even then the cervix changes without pain. This is possibly why your docs are taking a 'wait and see' approach because your case isn't typical of IC. If you had presented with painless dilatation/funneling at 12-14wks then there would be a definite case for an early stitch. Stitching if you were experiencing an early miscarriage for example (I'm not suggesting that you are btw) could be dangerous and cause tearing of your cervix if you were to have more contractions with it in place. With an uncertain diagnosis this early on makes this a very tough call.

All that said, if you continue to experience sporadic pain without bleeding, then by all means ask for another check and push them on the point. IC doesn't always run a predictable course, and neither does pregnancy - you could be one of the few who has very early IC and would benefit from a stitch. I am so sorry that you're experiencing this stress anyway, pregnancy when it doesn't run smooth is a nightmare whatever the reason. Keep us posted, and let me know how you are feeling later on today xxx


----------



## lch28

im having some back pain. nothing intense.. should i call my dr?


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> my bleeding is pretty much gone. my doctor said i didnt have much during the procedure and he has seen more. so is a TVU bad for the stitch? i am supposed to get one at 16 weeks. also.. i have been taking vaginal suppositories since 5 weeks. anyway when i started them my dr told me to clean out any "build up" with my fingers so the next dose can absorb. its called crinone and it builds up its gross. but do you think its a bad idea to go poking around in there with my fingers right now? cause i do!

I don't think there is an issue with a TVU after the stitch. I have had quite a few since mine. In fact, the more accurate way that they can get an actual length reading of your cervix is by a TVU. I am also on the Crinone and I hate the way it builds up; however, my doctor told me different than yours. She does not want me putting my fingers up there to prevent getting any sort of infection. Since I already have to put the applicator in there (carefully) when I am pulling it out, I lightly wiggle it around a little to see if it will pull some of that stuff out. Usually when I go to my doctor, she will really clean some of it out. I have been on the Crinone for about 13 weeks now and so far so good. :) I was told that Crinone is some of the best stuff out there right now to help your cervix. :thumbup:


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> im having some back pain. nothing intense.. should i call my dr?

If this is your second day after you cerclage and the pain is not intense, then you are more than likely okay. I would be worried more if it felt like really bad menstrual cramps. You might want to call your doctor just to ease your mind though. I call my doctors anytime I have a question or am really worried about something. I think they know who I am now. LoL.


----------



## lch28

lol.. no it does not feel like period cramps.. my doctor seems so relaxed about everything. he does not even want me on bed rest. =\ i trust him but it just worries me. it is good to hear that about the crinone. i have been on it since 5 weeks due to low progesterone. i really think i would have had a mC after. my doctor says its up to me if i want to continue the crinone or switch to p17 shots . do you think crinone is better?


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> lol.. no it does not feel like period cramps.. my doctor seems so relaxed about everything. he does not even want me on bed rest. =\ i trust him but it just worries me. it is good to hear that about the crinone. i have been on it since 5 weeks due to low progesterone. i really think i would have had a mC after. my doctor says its up to me if i want to continue the crinone or switch to p17 shots . do you think crinone is better?

My normal OBGYN and high risk doctor both seem to think that the Crinone works a little better than the shots. I think that this is due to the fact that it goes directly to your cervix. I don't have any experience with the p17 shots, but I have seen several ladies on here that have used them and did just as good too.


----------



## lch28

the p17 shots are much more expensive. ill talk to my dr. to be honest id love not to have the build up. it really grosses me out =[ i just feel like my dr is crazy lol!! he has done over 100 succesful cerclages. He gave me no restrictions but no lifting, stay in bed (just yesterday) and to juts take it easy over all. He has no problem with me working and even told me i can have sex in a week. I wont be doing that. 

so i have another question. my pre natals make me constipated. can straining to go affect the cerclage??


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> the p17 shots are much more expensive. ill talk to my dr. to be honest id love not to have the build up. it really grosses me out =[ i just feel like my dr is crazy lol!! he has done over 100 succesful cerclages. He gave me no restrictions but no lifting, stay in bed (just yesterday) and to juts take it easy over all. He has no problem with me working and even told me i can have sex in a week. I wont be doing that.
> 
> so i have another question. my pre natals make me constipated. can straining to go affect the cerclage??

I know what you mean about the Crinone being gross, but I guess I am just used to it now. It has become a routine for me and the more I use it, the less I think about it these days.

I too have been so worried about the constipation thing for a while now, but sometimes straining is almost impossible to avoid, even with meds to help. Tmi, but I have had a couple times where I was stuck on the toilet for almost 45 minutes praying that something would happen. My doctor did not seem to worried about it; although, they did say to be careful with straining just because you don't want the added pressure and hemorrhoids. Also, I noticed that I get heartburn a lot worse when I am constipated...Guess that is because things are not moving out as quickly. I was so worried that I would pop my stitch or something, but was told that was highly unlikely. I am now taking Colace (stool softener) once a night, eating a prune (just one since they are so nasty to me) in the morning and trying to drink lots of water throughout the day. This has really helped a lot! My doctors also said that Miralax works really well, but I have yet to try that. You might also see if you can find a different prenatal that does not have as much iron in it, unless you are anemic. The extra iron can really cause constipation.


----------



## lch28

i am not anemic but i do carry a hemoglobin variant called hemoglobin chicago. :shrug: couldn't tell you much about it since no doctors know about it. all i know is i carry it and so does my mother (thats why i have it hehe) and its not a problem unless i have a baby with someone who carries it as well (fiancee has been tested) it causes no health issues for me and never would have found out about it had i not gotten pregnant with Sophia. it came up on the 12 panel blood test. however it can lead to anemia somehow ????? so my dr likes me to take the iron. i wish i knew more about it. i even went to a hematologist. she said shes never heard of it in her life and told me all that i already knew about it.. it is kind of like a smaller trait of sicle cell and thallasemia but for Mediterraneans. anyway i am also worried about the constipation. i drink tons of water. i cant even stand the thought of prunes lol! my dr said kiwi could work. i do have colace. its okay to take that once a day then?


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> i am not anemic but i do carry a hemoglobin variant called hemoglobin chicago. :shrug: couldn't tell you much about it since no doctors know about it. all i know is i carry it and so does my mother (thats why i have it hehe) and its not a problem unless i have a baby with someone who carries it as well (fiancee has been tested) it causes no health issues for me and never would have found out about it had i not gotten pregnant with Sophia. it came up on the 12 panel blood test. however it can lead to anemia somehow ????? so my dr likes me to take the iron. i wish i knew more about it. i even went to a hematologist. she said shes never heard of it in her life and told me all that i already knew about it.. it is kind of like a smaller trait of sicle cell and thallasemia but for Mediterraneans. anyway i am also worried about the constipation. i drink tons of water. i cant even stand the thought of prunes lol! my dr said kiwi could work. i do have colace. its okay to take that once a day then?

I was told that I can take Colace on a daily basis. I only take one, not two, even though the directions say you can take two. Although, I think that if you get more fiber and eat foods that make you go, then you might not need to take it every day. I had to kind of find a balance.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi lovely ladies :hugs: 

Ich - back, abdominal, and pelvic pain are all normal after the surgery, as are menstrual like cramps and tightenings so please don't be alarmed. You have had surgery after all and should expect some kick back from it. If the stitch placement were to cause problems, it would be full on ptl with strong, regular cramps and masses of bleeding. I haven't heard of this happening to anyone yet who has had an elective cerclage. Bleeding too is scant and minimal after stitch, and is more mucusy and brown much like the end of a period.

I would opt for the crinone Hun, it does act directly on the cervix and has shown brilliant results - that's if you can tolerate the 'gunk'. Putting clean fingers gently inside won't do much to affect your cervix and should be fine.

As for tvu, I had my first one at 15wks - 2wks after stitch placement. The probe won't hurt baby or stitch at all. I had one every 3wks and it was painless and harmless xx


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys i have been on antibiotics and got thrush from it but im worried about putting a pessay up me as when i had my stitch placed i was 1cm dilated do you think it will be ok or should i not do it i have spoke to a midwife and they said should be fine but im not sure xxxx


----------



## lch28

kimbo i was told you can not use the vaginal stuff for that if your cervix is open. weird my doc and i were just talking about that the other day. 

chovie i am going to see how things go. i had a normal bm today (tmi lol) so im not going to take colance unless needed. i do drink 80 oz of water a day (hoping thats enough as they told me to stay hydrated) and i am a very big fruit / veggie eater. 

lizzie - you are so reassuring lol! i am actually surprised at how well i am feeling. i am not even bleeding anymore. maybe a tiny bit but not every time i wipe. i am feeling slightly crampy but only at times. i decided i will take out the build up only every few days instead of every day. today i don't feel comfortable putting my fingers in. i know the stitch is high up but i feel like im healing and shouldn't mess around up there. i am leaning towards the crinone. it is pretty cheap and the p17 is almost 3 times the amount, and hey if the less expensive is more effective that seems like the way to go! :thumbup: i have my tvu in 3 weeks. they said they will tell me the gender! i was not aware that they could see the baby from that at 16 weeks. i thought it was only in early pregnancy .


----------



## kimbotrav

ich28-thank you thats what i thought aznd my midwife said she asked her registra and they said its fine but i couldnt see how that could be fine so think ill stick to the creme :) x

also was wondering ladys if most of you have been put on progesterone as well as ure stitch i had an emergant 1 placed at 18 weeks and since have been given no progesterone creme or anything as my consultant said i dnt need it. and where i was 1 cm dilated when i had the stitch does the stitch close you completely back up or is it still possible to be a little dilated i have the shrodikar i think.
and not sure as to when i can start driving again ive only been told to not do as much as normal and no real heavy lifting so im guessing driving is ok? xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kim, I didn't have progesterone during the twin pregnancy, just the stitch and I was fine. I would have liked the option, but back then progesterone trials weren't complete so my consultant was unsure of its benefits or whether it carried any risks.

The stitch might have closed the slight opening altogether, or atleast pulled it closed enough to be funneled above the stitch but closed below. A good result either way xxx


----------



## angel229

Hi all,

Just an update on my situation. I finally got my follow up appointment with consultant for 17th August which will be exactly 2 Weeks since I had the stitch placed. Not finding this very reassuring as I was given no instruction from the hospital on dos and don't s. Not sure if I am suppose to be resting or carrying on as normal, was given no medication either. I am just going to put myself on bed rest until my appointment to be on the safe side. Still getting quite a few twinges in my back and belly but nothing really painful and (tmi) my discharge has gone from stringy to watery which I hope is ok. Does anyone know?


----------



## lch28

angel everyones doctors give different instructions. perhaps you could call them. i was told no lifting and no baths. only bed rest for day of my surgery and then he said i could get back to normal but take it easy. i decided to take this week off of work however even though he seemed very confident i could go back. i dont know about the discharge because i just got mine on Tuesday :hugs:

so wait? am i supposed to be on antibiotics or something after my stitch? i didn't get any med either? lizzie?? lol


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies just a quick update from me ...

I had my 4d scan yesterday it was amazing to see :happydance: and told me he's already a big baby weighing 3.2lbs at 27.5 weeks.
Also had my midwife today and she's referring me to see another consultant for a growth measurement scan as I'm measuring 31 weeks :wacko: 
And she's also referring me to see a physio as iv got SPD :-( sleeping on my side is becoming so uncomfortable now.. 
Next cervix check is on the 22nd 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi angel, sorry that I seemed to have missed your first posts :hugs: Given that you were fully dilated at the time of the stitch, I would definitely recommend rest, atleast until you can see how your cervix looks now since the procedure. Don't ever expect hospitals to commit to post op rest as an approach, they rarely do. Trust your own instincts sweetie, they're usually right! Good luck and you know where we are xx

Ich - it isn't routine to give antibiotics after stitching, tho some Doctors do. I had IV meds before and after the emergency stitch, but this was because my cervix was already dilated with membranes bulging. Don't worry, everything that can be done is being done, and you're gonna be fine :hugs:


----------



## Alisa F

i've just been put on progesterone suppositories today (Cyclogest 400 once daily). The doc said its a vaginal suppository that works "locally" so shouldnt cause constipation as it shouldnt be absorbed elsewhere. i didnt think to ask her if it is indeed supposed to act locally, then MUST i put it in vag. she did say i can do it rectally, and the packet says vag and rectal suppository. i dont want to put anything in my vag daily as im prone to infection and cos of the stitch. 

does anyone know if it matters if i use the cyclogest rectally, is it the same? xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Same rectally or vaginally Alisa ;) x

Dmj - glad all is well hun. Don't worry about the bigger baby scan, often it's just genetics which make baby large. They ALWAYS query my babies being on the larger side as a potential GD issue, and to date it never has been. My singleton and one of the twins were both just under 4Ibs at 28wks and ended up being 9Ibs+ at term - just big boys and no problem to carry at all, even with a dodgy cervix xx


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Hi ladies just a quick update from me ...
> 
> I had my 4d scan yesterday it was amazing to see :happydance: and told me he's already a big baby weighing 3.2lbs at 27.5 weeks.
> Also had my midwife today and she's referring me to see another consultant for a growth measurement scan as I'm measuring 31 weeks :wacko:
> And she's also referring me to see a physio as iv got SPD :-( sleeping on my side is becoming so uncomfortable now..
> Next cervix check is on the 22nd
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xxx

That is so exciting! I was thinking about having a 4d scan as well. Were you able to see the baby's face? I really want to. 

3.2lbs is big. My baby measured last week right at 2lbs (which was just barely at 26 weeks). So if the baby's measurements show 31 weeks with the 2nd person what does that mean? Would you be further along than you thought? That would actually be kind of nice...closer to the finish line!

I feel you on the discomfort from sleeping on your side. I have felt uncomfortable the last couple of nights with my hips and lower back. I am using two body pillows which help some, but not as much lately.


----------



## DMJ

As of yet they havnt said anything about changing dates forward .. Will hopefully know more once iv had the scan. My main concern was when they would take the stitch out due to my dates showing me bigger? :wacko: I wonder if they will keep it the same? My midwife said to me that he was measuring bigger because I was on bed rest :wacko: but tbh I don't think I believe that lol! 

The 4d scan was amazing .. We saw his face and made everything seem so real. He opened his eyes a few times and we watched him drinking the fluid :haha: 
The DVD and photos are lovely to look back on in years to come


----------



## lch28

dmj that is amazing!!!!!!!! i think with sophia i had a 3d scan?? im not sure but we saw her face and then she put her thumb in her mouth. 

has anyone ever stopped bleeding in 1 day? i got my cerclage tuesday morning and was not bleeding by tuesday night. i don't even have a tinged discharge or anything


----------



## lizziedripping

Dmj, bigger baby does not influence stitch removal nor does it mean they'll adjust your dates. Baby weight charts are based on averages, with all babies falling somewhere either side of the average weight at any particular gestation - it doesn't mean the dates are wrong. In the first 12wks all babies grow at a,uniform rate, so if there is a discrepancy they do tend to change dates. After 24wks babies vary in how quickly they grow and how much weight they gain week on week. This is normal, and down to individual variation not incorrect dating.

My twins were 3.2 and 4Ibs at your gestation and were measuring 3 and 4wks ahead for twins - it didn't change anything, and I just have bigger babies. Some women have smaller than average babies. It is never cause for alarm either way unless a baby suddenly drops off its own particular growth curve.

Also, it has been shown that rest or over exertion does influence birth weight, with women who work hard until their due date delivering smaller babies in general - not such a bizarre idea after all :) Certainly here there do seem to be lots of ladies on bed rest, who have delivered larger than average babies.

Ich - my bleeding had all but stopped by day 3 and was never very heavy - more like e end of a period xx


----------



## lch28

i never had hardly any :wacko: not complaining though! so from what i have read on here.. at my tvu on august 16th i should hope for 2.5 cm or above?


----------



## melshell

Hello everyone! I've pretty much been lurking on this forum aside from one question I posted a several weeks ago. I love reading everyone's question and posts! So encouraging and helps me to know I'm not alone.

My first son was born at 24+5. This time around I had a cerclage placed at about 21 weeks and am on modified bed rest at home. I'm now almost 28 weeks and was told today I have gestational diabetes--very disappointing as I have none of the usual risk factors aside from age.

Anyway, I'm very concerned about this as I've read it can lead to delayed lung fetal lung development and I'm already at high risk for delivering early. 

Anyone else with a cerclage have experience dealing with GD? Thanks!


----------



## aegle

bluestarlight said:


> I'm feeling her more lower down too since have the preterm labor. How come they haven't tried to stop your contractions yet if you have been having them for 6 weeks? that isn't good, I would think that would change your cervix and they would want to give you steroids. They are in 2 shots, 1 every 24 hours and the second shot needs 24 hours to circulate fully to the baby. They told me the steroid are good until they are about 34 weeks then its less effective because baby is already producing its own surfactant in its lungs. If your doc won't do anything, have you called your local L&D to see what they would suggest? This is my first pregnancy with IC so i'm learning as I go along, I only have my limited experience to offer so far from what my doctors have done or what I have read up on here and elsewhere.

It's great that you're home and doing better. I totally understand about wanting to be done with it though... one minute, I feel like rushing into L&D, the next I feel like I might even make it to term. It's driving me nuts.

I got to L&D every week and I have 2 great doctors. The contractions I'm having aren't true contractions (not painful)... and they're not changing my cervix quickly enough to try to stop them. It's technically not PTL, but they are causing changes slowly. 

They tell you to go in if you have more than 4 contractions in an hour, but I have 12/hr everynight for a few hours... and 2-3 per hour most of the rest of the time. They're just not doing much.

The good and bad news is that my uterus is going to be like ironman by the time i go into labor. Good news if she's ready, bad news is that if she's not, I don't think they'll have time to stop it.

They're also relying on the fetal fibronectin test. It's 95% true, so they just assume I won't go into labor in the next 2 weeks. I read that they baby's hormones are what start labor, so if she's not ready, nothing will happen unless she literally falls out cause my cervix is too weak.

I might ask my doc for the steroids next appointment.. I'd feel better. But I'm sure she'll say no if the tests are still negative. I'm almost to 34 weeks anyway. So close!

I also found out today that her weight is in the 13th percentile. She was 3 lbs 8 oz at 31w 5d. My maternal fetal med doctor told me that she's on the small side but it's nothing to worry about, but didn't tell me the percentile. My next appointment isn't until 36 weeks... so if I do make it that far, I think I'll probably be induced for IUGR (I'm at risk for IUGR because her cord is missing an artery)

They only induce if the baby is under the 10th percentile. I feel like she hasn't been growing much at all. My OB seemed concerned, but the maternal fetal med guy has been doing this for much longer and I guess they both assume that she's gonna come out on her own before it becomes a problem.

Holy crap this is long. Sorry! 

You updated a few days ago... how are things with you now?


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Kim, I didn't have progesterone during the twin pregnancy, just the stitch and I was fine. I would have liked the option, but back then progesterone trials weren't complete so my consultant was unsure of its benefits or whether it carried any risks.
> 
> The stitch might have closed the slight opening altogether, or atleast pulled it closed enough to be funneled above the stitch but closed below. A good result either way xxx

thankyou i feel much better now i just kept seeing ladsy were having that as well as the stitch an it got me concerned and yes definately a good result :winkwink: xx


----------



## lch28

hi ladies..

im a little freaked out. TMI but i was cleaning out my crinone with my finger and i felt two strings. i wasn't sure if it was dried up progesterone or the stitch so obviously i stopped fiddling over there . am i supposed to be able to feel the stitch?!?!? i got a shridokar.


----------



## lizziedripping

Yes Ich, they leave the stitch threads hanging down so that they can access it at removal day. You're not the first to feel it, and it's totally normal xx


----------



## lch28

lol okay!! thank god. i thought it was coming un done or something. see this is why i think its weird he told me i can have sex! im not going too but jeez ..i would not want to puncture my fiancee!


----------



## LindyB

Hi Ich. I stopped bleeding after my stitch was placed within one day too. I had no tinged discharge on day 2 as well. 
However two weeks later I started to feel a scratching sensation inside. The next morning I found some slight brownish blood in my pants. I went to maternity traige and the doctor couldn't see where it had came from and there has been no more since. He did say that the ends of the stitches where long about 1 to and and a half inches long. I think this may have been what scratched me. I should have asked what material they where. 
Maybe it was the end of the stitches you felt? I'm not sure but I know mine are quite long. xx


----------



## lch28

hey lindy. yes i think thats what it was.. id say it was about 1 - 2 inches below my cervix also. i just was not expecting that lol! thank god the bleed was nothing. its a terrible sight to see. i am already counting down to 24 weeks


----------



## huskyowner

Have been following this thread for a few weeks but didnt want to jinx myself too soon. Bear with me as this is likely to be a long intro so I can explain everything in one :)
After 4 years of TTC (PCOS) I got pregnant then below happened.

Nearly 4 years ago I had a late M/C at 19 weeks. For weeks I had been telling my M/W that something felt not right and I was told I was being a paranoid first timer, well obviously that wasnt so!!! At the time the docs just kept saying, what no pain. After it all happened it was hinted possible I/C but as only 1 loss it wasnt definite. So back to fertility treatment I went. 

Which brings me up to now. After 3 1/2 more years whoop I am pregnant. Mix of IUI, clomid and waiting for IVF poof I catch naturally. Luckily for me the fertility dept in Swansea were great. My consultant demanded I was consultant led and had scans for C/L even though I only had 1 previous loss. Mainly because of how long it took to conceive and being 34 I wasnt good to be waiting another 4 years again if something happened. 

Fortnightly scans began at 12 weeks where was found C/L 2.5 cm. By 16 weeks slight shortening and dip of a funnel. But placenta was low so waited while longer and had stitched placed eventually at 18+6. No blood loss no cramps slight pink discharge for 2 days. Unfortunately the shirodkar had to be placed low as length at vaginal side was small. Told next time placement to be done at 12 weeks. C/L then increased back to 2.5 cm post stitch. No funnelling. But by 23 weeks funnel back with vengeance to stitch. Now on SBR instead of modified since stitch. Was discussed admittance to hospital but no great benefit seen and easier to relax at home. Also at a push only 20 mins to the hospital if needed in emergency. 

Had steroid injections yesterday and day before. Yes staring at the ceiling at 3am is so much fun but feeling like you want to run a marathon so not a great experience lol. Baby movement have decreased (I dont know if anyone else had this but asking Dr Google lol seems others have) Called MW who called round and heartbeat good and heard movement. He is a shy booger who avoids all probes dopplers etc that come towards him lol. 

So here I am 25 weeks tomorrow (but I think my dates should be 26 due to growth and dates etc) on my lovely 30ml twice a day lactulose as have constant constipation (my bowel is stuck to my uterus great eh!!!) and fybogel just made things worse all bunged up and nowhere to go!!! But hey the up side is no had heart burn...........touch wood lol. Oh and did I mention the 2 kiwi fuit and prunes daily too lol. Hope your all beginning to get the picture lol. State of the house, umm dont ask lol. Thinking of things to do is getting tedious. Even facebook is not starting to float my boat lol. Not back to see the consultant now till 28 weeks. Hoping I get there anyway :thumbup: Due to constant bed rest, if I stand up more than 10 mins I can feel the stitch pinch also probably due to funnelling also. 

So all thats left to say is hello ladies :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

huskyowner said:


> Have been following this thread for a few weeks but didnt want to jinx myself too soon. Bear with me as this is likely to be a long intro so I can explain everything in one :)
> After 4 years of TTC (PCOS) I got pregnant then below happened.
> 
> Nearly 4 years ago I had a late M/C at 19 weeks. For weeks I had been telling my M/W that something felt not right and I was told I was being a paranoid first timer, well obviously that wasnt so!!! At the time the docs just kept saying, what no pain. After it all happened it was hinted possible I/C but as only 1 loss it wasnt definite. So back to fertility treatment I went.
> 
> Which brings me up to now. After 3 1/2 more years whoop I am pregnant. Mix of IUI, clomid and waiting for IVF poof I catch naturally. Luckily for me the fertility dept in Swansea were great. My consultant demanded I was consultant led and had scans for C/L even though I only had 1 previous loss. Mainly because of how long it took to conceive and being 34 I wasnt good to be waiting another 4 years again if something happened.
> 
> Fortnightly scans began at 12 weeks where was found C/L 2.5 cm. By 16 weeks slight shortening and dip of a funnel. But placenta was low so waited while longer and had stitched placed eventually at 18+6. No blood loss no cramps slight pink discharge for 2 days. Unfortunately the shirodkar had to be placed low as length at vaginal side was small. Told next time placement to be done at 12 weeks. C/L then increased back to 2.5 cm post stitch. No funnelling. But by 23 weeks funnel back with vengeance to stitch. Now on SBR instead of modified since stitch. Was discussed admittance to hospital but no great benefit seen and easier to relax at home. Also at a push only 20 mins to the hospital if needed in emergency.
> 
> Had steroid injections yesterday and day before. Yes staring at the ceiling at 3am is so much fun but feeling like you want to run a marathon so not a great experience lol. Baby movement have decreased (I dont know if anyone else had this but asking Dr Google lol seems others have) Called MW who called round and heartbeat good and heard movement. He is a shy booger who avoids all probes dopplers etc that come towards him lol.
> 
> So here I am 25 weeks tomorrow (but I think my dates should be 26 due to growth and dates etc) on my lovely 30ml twice a day lactulose as have constant constipation (my bowel is stuck to my uterus great eh!!!) and fybogel just made things worse all bunged up and nowhere to go!!! But hey the up side is no had heart burn...........touch wood lol. Oh and did I mention the 2 kiwi fuit and prunes daily too lol. Hope your all beginning to get the picture lol. State of the house, umm dont ask lol. Thinking of things to do is getting tedious. Even facebook is not starting to float my boat lol. Not back to see the consultant now till 28 weeks. Hoping I get there anyway :thumbup: Due to constant bed rest, if I stand up more than 10 mins I can feel the stitch pinch also probably due to funnelling also.
> 
> So all thats left to say is hello ladies :)

It sounds like you are doing good now and taking it easy is the best thing to do. Welcome to the forum... I love this forum! It always makes me feel better.

Also, Yay! You have made it to 25 weeks. I stressed soooo much before then and after felt like I could breathe a little more; however, with complicated pregnancies, I think there is something we are always going to worry about.

:thumbup:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Now that I am in heading way into the last trimester, is it normal to get lower back pain? I have read that lower back pain could be a sign of labor, but mine is not constant and I am not having contractions or other symptoms...other than hip discomfort too. It is not horrible bad, but pretty uncomfortable. I was not sure if this was just a pregnancy thing or if the bed rest is making it worse. I have heard that the 3rd trimester can get pretty uncomfortable. :cry:


----------



## lch28

chovie i think back pain is normal.. 

soo i called my dr about the strings. he was in L&D so i talked to the nurse. She yelled at me for putting my fingers up there =[ =[ and said yes they are supposed to be there. now im freaked out i messed something up or possibly risked an infection


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> chovie i think back pain is normal..
> 
> soo i called my dr about the strings. he was in L&D so i talked to the nurse. She yelled at me for putting my fingers up there =[ =[ and said yes they are supposed to be there. now im freaked out i messed something up or possibly risked an infection

You more than likely did not mess anything up. I have read from other woman who have done that before as well and did not have an issue. Just try to not to feel around there too much. :winkwink:


----------



## lch28

okayy thanks.. i mean i didnt even touch my cervix once i felt the strings i stopped.. and my hands were washed so i dont see how i could have gotten an infection. ugh.. nowww ill be worrying about this until i see my dr on thursday and he says it looks fine. ill be leaving the gross clumps in now :dohh:


----------



## huskyowner

ChovieGirl said:


> It sounds like you are doing good now and taking it easy is the best thing to do. Welcome to the forum... I love this forum! It always makes me feel better.
> 
> Also, Yay! You have made it to 25 weeks. I stressed soooo much before then and after felt like I could breathe a little more; however, with complicated pregnancies, I think there is something we are always going to worry about.
> 
> :thumbup:

Thanks for the welcome Chovie. Yes can relax a little now, but will relax more when I get to 28 weeks. How I long for a normal pregnancy lol. It feels like one milestone after another lol.


----------



## lch28

huskyowner so sorry for your loss :hugs: i lost my daughter at 23 weeks and i too kept telling my doctor's something wasn't right. i got the same response, ya know.. the whole "crazy pregnant lady" thing. its not fair =[ i wish we all had worry free pregnancies! you are 25 weeks and that is great!


----------



## huskyowner

lch28 said:


> huskyowner so sorry for your loss :hugs: i lost my daughter at 23 weeks and i too kept telling my doctor's something wasn't right. i got the same response, ya know.. the whole "crazy pregnant lady" thing. its not fair =[ i wish we all had worry free pregnancies! you are 25 weeks and that is great!

Yes some docs etc just dont take you seriously with hearbreaking results :( Even occasionally now I need to explain things further if I dont speak to my regular doctors etc. They talk to you as if you have been beamed down from space lol


----------



## lch28

i know! and when i kept calling, telling them i felt pressure thought i was losing my mucus plug was feeling movements so low.. they acted as if i was being a pain in the *ss. let me tell you.. when they told me i was 4 cm dilated and it was too late for a cerclage (mind you this was after i sat in the waiting room for 2 hours when they knew i was bleeding) i let them hear it. i was so angry. maybe i took things out on them but to this day i will always wonder what could have been different. if they listened to me and gave me an internal exam like i asked for a whole week maybe my baby girl would be here. maybe if i didnt wait for two hours i could have saved the pregnancy.. okay end rant


----------



## chistiana

Ich dont worry about having touched the end of the stitch... When i was using progesterone vaginally i would always touch them and it never led to any trouble. Of course if you dont have to, stay away just as a precaution.

Huskyowner- welcome to the thread hun, i hope you have a very happy ending. The bed rest is forgotten within seconds of holding your baby!


----------



## lch28

thanks christiana.. yes it is hard to avoid touching it while using progesterone but i feel more calm now!


----------



## Van1116

melshell said:



> Hello everyone! I've pretty much been lurking on this forum aside from one question I posted a several weeks ago. I love reading everyone's question and posts! So encouraging and helps me to know I'm not alone.
> 
> My first son was born at 24+5. This time around I had a cerclage placed at about 21 weeks and am on modified bed rest at home. I'm now almost 28 weeks and was told today I have gestational diabetes--very disappointing as I have none of the usual risk factors aside from age.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very concerned about this as I've read it can lead to delayed lung fetal lung development and I'm already at high risk for delivering early.
> 
> Anyone else with a cerclage have experience dealing with GD? Thanks!

Yes. I had a cerclage placed at about 14 weeks and had contractions that were changing my cervix so I was put on full bedrest. At I guess 28 weeks or so I failed the 1hr and 3hr GTT. I had to check my sugar 4 times daily and given a book on my new "diet". It had a lot of options so it wasn't that bad. I jumped over to the GD thread after that. My numbers have been fine since then so the Dr. took out my stitch at 36 weeks and told me I could stop the diet since baby was measuring good and my numbers stayed stable. I'm waiting until next week (Week 37 to stop nifedipine). I went straight to 2cm when stitched was removed which is why she left the nifedipine until 37 weeks just as a precaution.

Hope that helps. I'm on both this thread and GD so feel free to post any questions if you have any


----------



## Tesharika

melshell said:


> Hello everyone! I've pretty much been lurking on this forum aside from one question I posted a several weeks ago. I love reading everyone's question and posts! So encouraging and helps me to know I'm not alone.
> 
> My first son was born at 24+5. This time around I had a cerclage placed at about 21 weeks and am on modified bed rest at home. I'm now almost 28 weeks and was told today I have gestational diabetes--very disappointing as I have none of the usual risk factors aside from age.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very concerned about this as I've read it can lead to delayed lung fetal lung development and I'm already at high risk for delivering early.
> 
> Anyone else with a cerclage have experience dealing with GD? Thanks!

Hi...Yes I had a cerclage put in at 13 weeks with my son Ryder and I found out at 23 weeks that I had GD...I tried to control with diet at first but had to go on insulin...

If you have any questions don't be afraid to ask :)


----------



## LindyB

Hello everyone - hope you are all well!

I'm starting to worry again today (what's new??). Anyway I was pleased for the last two weeks as my bump had moved higher and the movements I was feeling were higher. However, today and yesterday they are very low again. I can feel the baby kicking my cervix again. I'm worried that maybe this means I have funnelled again. I had a scan 3 weeks ago and saw that the stitch had resolved the funnelling and that the stitch was also high up- very near the top of my cervix.

At the moment I am skipping from one panic to the next! On Thursday I rang the hospital as I hadn't felt the baby move at the usual time. Obviously the baby kicked whilst I was talking to the midwife!

Anyone else have low kicks around 27 weeks? How did it affect the stitch/funnelling etc?


----------



## chistiana

Hi lindy! Dont worry hun, my girl was generally very quiet and she would go veeeery very quiet feom time to time. I went in l&d quiet a few times freaking out about low fetal movement! Of course if it will help you relax you should always contact them or go in. The kick count didnt work for me cause she could have hours of no kicking. 
As for kicks down low i dont think it necessarily means anything about your cervix... dd kept kicking very low, i remember telling my doc that it felt as if a leg would just pop out but it was just her being in a footling position... Very uncomfortable indeed


----------



## bluestarlight

aegle said:


> It's great that you're home and doing better. I totally understand about wanting to be done with it though... one minute, I feel like rushing into L&D, the next I feel like I might even make it to term. It's driving me nuts.
> 
> I got to L&D every week and I have 2 great doctors. The contractions I'm having aren't true contractions (not painful)... and they're not changing my cervix quickly enough to try to stop them. It's technically not PTL, but they are causing changes slowly.
> 
> They tell you to go in if you have more than 4 contractions in an hour, but I have 12/hr everynight for a few hours... and 2-3 per hour most of the rest of the time. They're just not doing much.
> 
> The good and bad news is that my uterus is going to be like ironman by the time i go into labor. Good news if she's ready, bad news is that if she's not, I don't think they'll have time to stop it.
> 
> They're also relying on the fetal fibronectin test. It's 95% true, so they just assume I won't go into labor in the next 2 weeks. I read that they baby's hormones are what start labor, so if she's not ready, nothing will happen unless she literally falls out cause my cervix is too weak.
> 
> I might ask my doc for the steroids next appointment.. I'd feel better. But I'm sure she'll say no if the tests are still negative. I'm almost to 34 weeks anyway. So close!
> 
> I also found out today that her weight is in the 13th percentile. She was 3 lbs 8 oz at 31w 5d. My maternal fetal med doctor told me that she's on the small side but it's nothing to worry about, but didn't tell me the percentile. My next appointment isn't until 36 weeks... so if I do make it that far, I think I'll probably be induced for IUGR (I'm at risk for IUGR because her cord is missing an artery)
> 
> They only induce if the baby is under the 10th percentile. I feel like she hasn't been growing much at all. My OB seemed concerned, but the maternal fetal med guy has been doing this for much longer and I guess they both assume that she's gonna come out on her own before it becomes a problem.
> 
> Holy crap this is long. Sorry!
> 
> You updated a few days ago... how are things with you now?


I read and try to keep up with everyone, but only post every few days or if something happens. Its like an outlet for all the worries in my brain. i feel that way too, sometimes I just want her to come out and get it done with then I panic cuz its still too early. 
I don't have any of those other problems, only thing they saw was her kidney tubules were slightly dilated but my first daughter had that too and turned out fine, though they haven't checked on her with an ultrasound since I was about 26 weeks. So they aren't going to give you extra scans to keep an eye on her growth? Hopefully she is more than that though and the scan was inaccurate. Does everything else look good with her development wise, just small? Your right, I guess its so close to the end, she will be coming soon anyways. But wow, that is a lot to worry about nevermind her potentially coming early. 
My fundal height was measuring 34 weeks on friday. My doctor is confusing me though. She said I could go back to work again after the hospital wanted me back on bedrest til the 20th. She added a stipulation that I get rides directly to and from work instead of taking the trains since she thinks that and the heat is was caused the ptl. She also said it makes her more comfortable since I work at the hospital anyways, I will be closer if something happens, I can just pop over to L&D whereas if I am at home, I have to find a ride and it could take over an hour to get there in crazy traffic. she is nervous that now I am 4cm, things will go quickly when they go. I have only had the odd random contraction here and there since being out of the hospital this time, nothing time-able, everything seems to have stabilized again. Not sure if I will be testing that theory going back to work though. My work is mostly desk duty so its not like I will be running around, they have been really nice about accommodating me and everything that has been going on. I have another appointment on the 17th when i'm 34 weeks, then every week after 36 weeks with growth scans but that is routine at my hospital. Hopefully we will make it that far :) I've got all my appendages crossed.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Lindy, kick low down were the norm for me with twins. My breech baby was squished right down at the back of me from very early on, and kicked constantly in my bladder and cervix - it didn't affect my cervix at all. It's uterine stretching which opens a weak cervix hun, not baby kicks xx

Bluestar - well done for getting this far, despite being 4cms. You have done soooo well. I'd say that in theory a gentle return to work might be ok so long as you're not running around and on your feet too much. Resting is ultimately the guaranteed safest option however.

That said, Ptl and/or a dilating cervix are about much more than just being active - tho you can do a lot to prevent its progression with plenty of rest - especially in the second trimester when baby is nowhere near ready to be born. Now that you've reached this stage and are still holding on, it's debatable that your cervix will make any other significant changes over a short space of time. 

I personally would favour rest on the basis of what do you lose, so if you feel more comfortable sticking with that as a plan, then don't feel pressured into returning to work. You have come so far with rest that it makes sense to buy another few weeks by continuing to be cautious hunxx


----------



## lizziedripping

ChovieGirl said:


> Now that I am in heading way into the last trimester, is it normal to get lower back pain? I have read that lower back pain could be a sign of labor, but mine is not constant and I am not having contractions or other symptoms...other than hip discomfort too. It is not horrible bad, but pretty uncomfortable. I was not sure if this was just a pregnancy thing or if the bed rest is making it worse. I have heard that the 3rd trimester can get pretty uncomfortable. :cry:

Back pain is very normal as baby gets bigger. Back pain associated with labour is pretty intense and accompanied by other signs which indicate labour versus stretching pains. It's difficult to describe the differenc if you haven't experienced it, but if the pains come in waves, are accompanied by tightenings and make it difficult to sleep, then it's worth getting checked.

Normal back pain is usually eased with rest and a hot water bottle, labour pain definitely isn't. I always had back and pelvic pain in later pregnancy - it can be pretty intense but isn't labour. Take care xx


----------



## LaRockera

Hey ladies,

hope you're all doing great, and your bubbas are getting bigger and stronger.

Just wanted to say that, since I can't participate as frequently as Lizzie does at the moment, feel free to pm me with questions etc. and I'll get back to you asap. I'm not the guru Lizzie is, but will try my best to help.

:kiss:


----------



## mayaa

Hi Lizzie and friends... I'm new here! I'm 26 weeks now, FTM, going to be 27 on thursday. I was diagnosed with IC on the day of my 20 weeks scan. My cervix measured 3.6cm with internal os funneling upto 1 cm in width and 2.5 cm in depth. 1cm at the external os was closed. So I was given a cerclage. Had a followup after 10 days of cerclage and found the length of cervix to be 3.6cm with internal os still funneling upto 1 cm in width and 1.5 cm in depth. 2 cm at the external os was closed. But it closed back up to about 1 cm which was an improvement.

After this, I was advised SBR with only washroom/shower privileges. Been 6 weeks of bed rest now and I have not had any u/s to check the cervical length all this time. I take weekly 17P shots starting from my 23rd week. 4 shots done so far. Have been meeting the doc frequently, yet no cervix check. She asked for a scan only at 32 weeks. But since we requested her for as u/s to make sure that bed rest and the shots have been working, she prescribed us for 25th Aug, that is after I complete 28 weeks. It will be a growth scan + cervix check. I'm very very nervous about it. Havent had any check so far and I have been imagining my cervix to be 3.6 cm all this time. I'm really scared if it will be lesser than that or shortened to unacceptable levels :(. My doc swears by saying that cervix would definitely shorten by 28 weeks and that is why she recommends a growth scan only at 32 weeks. I'm so scared abt this check ladies! Need some support/advise! :(


----------



## lch28

so yesterday i started feeling really sick. runny nose/headache/sore throat/body aches. etc. today i threw up and i haven't felt nausea in about a week. im scared i have an infection from the cerclage.


----------



## chistiana

Ich i doubt that a cerclage related infection would give you these symptoms...i had 3 cerclage related infections and all i ever got was funny discharge. Did you call your doc?

Mayaa- hi and welcome to the thread. To me it sounds weird as to why she would only check after 28 weeks as after 28 weeks the risk of ic decrease ( baby is too big to actually fall through). On the other hand since you re already on sbr and the shots maybe there is nothing else you can do so you better not poke things around with scans? I m sure lizzie will be able to help more though. Ow and 3.6 cm to me sound pretty good actually, dont really understand the other measurements and their severity. Good luck hun, stick around, this thread us a life saver


----------



## lch28

i have not called him. i have not noticed any change in discharge. i think i just got worried because i threw up and have not done that in over a week..


----------



## LindyB

I had a similar thing a couple of weeks ago. I felt sick and was wretching quite a bit and I had a pain in the top of my tummy. I rang the hospital and they wanted me to go in to check that I didn't have a urinary tract infection. They did all the checks and everything was fine. Also, the consultant scanned my cervix (abdominally) while i was there which was a bit of a bonus. 
You should ring - I really don't think the cerclage has got infected - but I know that the midwives/doctors know how worried us high risk ladies get and they don't mind checking us over for reassurance. xx

Hope you feel better soon1:flower:


----------



## faibel

Hi All,

Sorry to gate crash....

I have been following this thread for some time, starting just after I lost my little one at 21 weeks back in Dec last year. I am now 12 weeks and will be (hopefully...I think!) be getting the stitch placed at 13 weeks. 

Back ground info...I had my first dd at 26 weeks, due to infection (in the placenta), fairly normal labour, pain dilation etc, she is fine now. My 2nd dd was born at term, however at 23 weeks they noticed I had a short cervix with funneling and put me on progesterone, I didn't have any problems. Having gone to term before the drs were not too 'concerned ' with my third. They were not going to do a cervical length scan until 23 weeks, I had my reservations and arguments with them but they wouldn't budge, I went with it thinking they know best...hindsight is great :( At 7 weeks I had a major bleed and they thought I'd probably lost a twin, the bleeding continued until 13/14 weeks, then ceased. Then at 21 weeks I presented with light bleeding and was 4 cm dilated, no pain. Dr was going to do an emergency cerclage, however when the time came i was too far gone and I delivered shortly afterwards. My Dr diagnosed me with IC.

After much debate we decided to try again...I am now 12 weeks. They are planning a McDonald stitch at 13 weeks and progesterone suppositories, my dr does not believe in bed rest at all, although I think I may do this on my own.

Sorry for the long story...my questions are...

I have just started brown spotting, very light, baby fine. I'm not seeing the consultant until Wednesday, will they still go ahead with stitch if i am bleeding/spotting?

I am already feeling some pressure down there, same as last time, will this get worse with the stitch or will the stitch help to improve this?

If I have a short cervix at this point, will it be possible to still place the stitch?

Sorry I'm starting to panic now that it's getting closer, the sudden appearance of spotting is not helping either.

Thank you for any responses x


----------



## lch28

hi honey. im sorry for your loss. i cant answer many questions as this is my first cerclage also (we lost our daughter at 23 weeks in February) but i wanted to wish you the best of luck :hugs: the girls on here are great


----------



## Alisa F

Faibel - this is my first stitch so I font know much but just wanted to wish you good luck. 

Maya - hope it all goes well for you too hon. I'm new to all this IC stuff but I know at 14 wks my cervix was 3.2cm and 2.9 at 18 wks. I'd love to have 3.6 cm like you, that's a good length. Good luck.


----------



## lch28

im going to the dr tonight.. my temperature is 99.3. do you think this can harm the baby
? i called my ob and he said its not cerclage related and to go see my primary care doctor bc it is most likely a virus or strep throat etc. im just worried about the fever


----------



## Agiboma

Hi all,

Mind if i join you, im currenty 6 weeks had 2 tvc stitches that both failed last pregnancy so i am looking to get a abdominal stitch this time around, anyone ont he thread got one of those and what week did they put it in.


----------



## lch28

welcome .. i don't know much about abdominal stitches but good luck :hugs:

well i have a sinus infection. now i have to take antibiotics. i am prone to yeast infections when taking antibioitcs =[ i am taking a probiotic with it. would it be really bad to get a YI with my stitch?


----------



## mayaa

Thank you Chistiana and Alisa! :)

Lizzie, waiting for your response hun! :)


----------



## LindyB

Does anyone know whether pelvic floor exercises are ok to do with a stitch? I haven't been doing any - I was going to wait and ask my consultant when I see him at 30 weeks. I have had a bit of groin pain on the left side - it just all feels a bit weak down there. As this is my third I really could do with doing some but don't want it to annoy my cervix/stitch.


----------



## Alisa F

Agiboma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Mind if i join you, im currenty 6 weeks had 2 tvc stitches that both failed last pregnancy so i am looking to get a abdominal stitch this time around, anyone ont he thread got one of those and what week did they put it in.

Sorry to hear the TVCs didnt work. There is a yahoo group called Abbyloopers, its 99% women with TAC so if youre not already on it, sign up. There are some doctors who also post on that site, like DR Haney who is i think the world expert on TAC, so you will get good advice on there. good luck hon x


----------



## LindyB

Congratulations on your pregnancy agiboma! Not many people have TAC s but I know that they are very effective. I think they can be left in place afterwards as well. Good luck!:flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

mayaa said:


> Hi Lizzie and friends... I'm new here! I'm 26 weeks now, FTM, going to be 27 on thursday. I was diagnosed with IC on the day of my 20 weeks scan. My cervix measured 3.6cm with internal os funneling upto 1 cm in width and 2.5 cm in depth. 1cm at the external os was closed. So I was given a cerclage. Had a followup after 10 days of cerclage and found the length of cervix to be 3.6cm with internal os still funneling upto 1 cm in width and 1.5 cm in depth. 2 cm at the external os was closed. But it closed back up to about 1 cm which was an improvement.
> 
> After this, I was advised SBR with only washroom/shower privileges. Been 6 weeks of bed rest now and I have not had any u/s to check the cervical length all this time. I take weekly 17P shots starting from my 23rd week. 4 shots done so far. Have been meeting the doc frequently, yet no cervix check. She asked for a scan only at 32 weeks. But since we requested her for as u/s to make sure that bed rest and the shots have been working, she prescribed us for 25th Aug, that is after I complete 28 weeks. It will be a growth scan + cervix check. I'm very very nervous about it. Havent had any check so far and I have been imagining my cervix to be 3.6 cm all this time. I'm really scared if it will be lesser than that or shortened to unacceptable levels :(. My doc swears by saying that cervix would definitely shorten by 28 weeks and that is why she recommends a growth scan only at 32 weeks. I'm so scared abt this check ladies! Need some support/advise! :(

Hi Maya and welcome :flower:

Your cervix even when funneled without a stitch was actually a really good length - to have over 3cms of remaining closed cervix is excellent and a very good starting point from which to get stitched. Post stitch the funneling is not really important because the stitch is unlikely to allow further funneling below it, and is there to prevent full dilation (which it seems to be doing). 

Your doc is correct to say that up to 28wks is when we'd expect a weak cervix to do most of its changing, and it wouldn't be abnormal to see shortening up until that point. To have 2cms remaining below the stitch after the surgery is again excellent, and even if your cervix were to shorten further (which it might), any catastrophic changes are extremely unlikely and rare. 

Some docs really don't believe in scanning constantly once a stitch is in plce, mainly because all that can be done is being done and to monitor too closely will only cause stress. I felt hugely reassured by 3weekly scans, but suspect I only got them because I was carrying twins. If and when I have another pregnancy I'm betting she'll stitch me at 12wks, scan once around 18, maybe another at 24 then I'll be left alone. 

I am absolutely certain honey that if your cervix had dilated through the stitch (which is the only concern and would mean the stitch had effectively failed), you would,know about it by now. There would be bleeding and pain and your body would respond with signs of ptl. Some shortening and/or funneling is to be expected and not cause for concern once the stitch is there. It does stop further cervical changes due to weakness but cannot prevent ptl. 

I remember how scary it was not knowing how my cervix was behaving, and being convinced it must have changed, but it didn't. It had funneled right to the stitch at 25wks but beyond that didn't change at all - and that was with the equivalent of a full term uterus pressing down on it. Hard as it is, try not to worry sweetie, everything g sounds just fine to me :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Eek, sorry ladies, trying desperately to answer some more posts and my iPad is playing silly buggars - get half way through and it bounces me off the Internet! Bear with me, will try to get to lap top and start again. Needless to say, faibel all will be well with doing stitch - was trying to give you an in depth reply when lost connection.

Back as soon as I can xx


----------



## lch28

its okay lizzie. just wondering about if it would be really bad to get a YI with my stitch because i am seriously prone to them during antibiotics.


----------



## chistiana

Faibel... I m not 100% about the protocol but i was due to get my cerclage at between week 12-14... I started bleeding (heavily- not spotting although it later turned to brown spotting) at 12+4 and my doc wouldnt do the stitch before all blood cleared out so i ended up having it at 17+3. I m sure everything will be fine though.. I had heavy bleeding and still made it to a safe stitch... Your baby is not heavy at the moment so even if you have to wait a week or two i think it will be ok.


----------



## lch28

just got back from my follow up.. my cervix looks great and baby does too =]


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Ich, yeast infections very common and not usually a problem with the stitch, so try not to worry hun. Same goes for any fever you might get in pregnancy - exceptionally high fevers can be an issue (over 39), but moderately high temp not a problem at all. You can always take paracetamol if you do have one :) Glad all is looking ok for you today xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

faibel said:


> Sorry for the long story...my questions are...
> 
> I have just started brown spotting, very light, baby fine. I'm not seeing the consultant until Wednesday, will they still go ahead with stitch if i am bleeding/spotting?
> 
> I am already feeling some pressure down there, same as last time, will this get worse with the stitch or will the stitch help to improve this?
> 
> If I have a short cervix at this point, will it be possible to still place the stitch?
> 
> Sorry I'm starting to panic now that it's getting closer, the sudden appearance of spotting is not helping either.
> 
> Thank you for any responses x

Hi there hun :flower:

I felt enormous pressure and bulging from as early as 8wks with the twins so can understand your anxiety :nope: I also began to lose mucusy, brown blood at around 10wks which looked like bits of the plug to me. I was scheduled for the stitch at 12.4, it got postponed to 13.4 and the blood loss wasn't an issue and didn't stop it going ahead.

They'll only query doing the stitch if they think there's a chance you're miscarrying. If baby has been shown on scan to be fine recently despite the blood loss, then the stitch should still go ahead.

The pressure for me didn't go away after stitch, but in subsequent pregnancies is probably mainly due to pelvic prolapse than a weak cervix. It is still quite early, and even if your cervix was 'giving way' this early (which is doubtful) it probably wouldn't be enough to cause symptoms. 

My cervix was very atonal and floppy at 13wks (should at that stage be firm), and when I stood up was likely already funneling at the top under pressure. This is because I was carrying two babies however, and my uterus was the size of an 18wk singleton uterus at that early stage. Yours is unlikely to be shortening significantly yet, and even if it were it would have to be virtually non-existent for it to be too late to place a stitch hun. 

Hard as it is, try not to worry. Having a stitch at 12wks is in plenty of time to prevent any catastrophic changes to your cervix darlin'. The pressure you feel might indicate an already weakening cervix, BUT it can't be under more pressure than mine was, nor can it be a as weak as mine at that point. I still made it comfortably to 38wks despite this.

Your pressure can be completely normal after previous pregnancies, but even if, worst case scenario, your cervix were already 'giving' slightly under the weight of your expanding uterus, the stitch will help to give it an overall tension, sure everything up and add that much needed support well before it is too late. 

The stitch placed early is remarkable and acts almost like a cervical transplant. Be prepared for pressure and added tightenings after the procedure, but for me these were normal post-surgery symptoms which never amounted to anything and certainly didn't indicate any significant changes. Good luck and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Great news for me:

The cerclage lengthened my cervix back up to 2.9(ish) cm and my Fetal fibronectin test came back negative!!! Whooooo hooooo!!


----------



## lch28

awesome news!


----------



## angel229

Morning ladies,

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow which will be 2 Weeks since I had my emergency cerclage. Does anyone know if they will be able to see if stitch has worked from a abdominal scan? Not had my consultants appointment yet and was hoping they week be able to put my kind at rest about the stitch.


----------



## LindyB

Excellent news Ich and WTB! You both must feel a lot better today.

Angel I have had a couple of abdominal scans to check my cervix/stitch since having my stitch. My consultant did them. He could see that my cervix was closed and that the stitch was holding well. He could also show me the position of the stitch which was very high. I could also see that it had resolved all the funnelling and that my memebranes were now well out of the way. It was very reassuring. They won't be able to get a measurement of the cervix length but my consultant didn't want a measurement - and he doesn't want to do an internal scan. 
I will have another abdominal scan at 30 weeks.
Good luck!


----------



## LindyB

Angel I just wanted to say that I am seeing the same cosultant as my last stitch pregnancy and I made it to 37 weeks. He never did any internal scans or checked my cervix length then either.


----------



## pinkladyangel

angel229 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow which will be 2 Weeks since I had my emergency cerclage. Does anyone know if they will be able to see if stitch has worked from a abdominal scan? Not had my consultants appointment yet and was hoping they week be able to put my kind at rest about the stitch.

Hey Angel
When I had my 20 week scan they checked my stitch and they showed me what was what. I could see that my cervix was closed and you could clearly see the tape used. They could also see that I wasn't funneling. They checked the measurement as well but think someone on here said that the measurement taken from an abdominal scan wasn't 100% accurate but it was good enough for me.
Hope all goes ok for you.
XXX


----------



## LindyB

Sorry I am taking up all the space this morning!
I was just thinking about my cervix being short as my consultant said at my last scan. He said it won't get any longer - which I understand. It will be longer than the 1.9 when it had funnelled. Now the funnelling has gone it can only be as long as it was before my cervix started to change which was 2.9cm. Does that sound right?

Anyway, with my two previous pregnancies my waters broke early then I went into labour and it took ages and ages for my cervix to actually open. Do you think my cervix was funnelling at the top and my membranes were bulging down causing them to break?

i am nearly 28 weeks and whilst I don't think that my cervix will start to open now, I think PROM is what I need to be more worried about. Will resting, staying off my feet help to prevent PROM in the same way it can prevent your cervix opening? By reducing funnelling?

I know infections can cause PROM. When I had the stitch they took a swab high up and it was clear. A couple of weeks later a vaginal swab showed 'scant amount' of GBS. I had this in my first pg. I don't think this can cause PROM unless it gets into my uterus? As My cervix is closed I should be ok?

Sorry about the millions of questions!


----------



## LindyB

Hi Pinkladyangel! How many weeks are you now?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey angel, as the other ladies have said, an abdo scan can definitely see if the cervix is funneled or not and if the stitch is pretty much intact, but it isn't great at establishing length. It can't see the whole cervical length, mainly the top part - but given that it is the top which changes first, then this is probably enough :) x

Wtb - brilliant news, even more remarkable given that you're carrying trips :hugs: x

Lindy - Prom happens for a whole host of reasons (many of which are not yet fully understood). On of the major reasons is dilation of a weak cervix, but Doctors are reluctant to say absolutely that this is a cause in many cases because by the time of funneling, infection has commonly set in too and then it's a 'chicken and egg' scenario, most clinicians favouring infection as an explanation as to why dilation and prom has happened.

It is possible that your cervix began to funnel and caused your prom, then hours later labour started. IC can cause this to happen, but your cervix still needs strong, regular contractions to open fully in labour - this would explain why it took an age for your cervix to open. That's the ironic thing about IC - a weak cervix is no more likely to dilate fully than any other 'normal' cervix unless under the influence of contractions. 

It's difficult to be definite about your case Hun, but I would say that given your cervix had changed pretty early on it is weak, it had likely funneled in prior pregnancies and it was the cause of your Prom. If this is the case, rest and the stitch will prevent funneling significant enough to cause prom in this pregnancy - unless of course for you there are other unknown factors at play. 

Infection is another 'grey area', but with a nicely closed cervix below the stitch it would be extremely unlikely for any lingering gbs to track successfully into your uterus and cause ptl. The cervix when closed is sterile and very efficient at keeping the nasties out. So long as its closed below, any funneling above is not a problem.

Your cervix can lengthen again to its previous pre-pregnancy state now that it is closed, and if it stays that way (which there is no reason why it can't), then there is no reason for prom to be a feature this time for you. Hope that answers your questions chick xxx


----------



## LindyB

I Didn't know you were having triplets WTB? That's amazing! Glad you are being well looked after! xx


----------



## pinkladyangel

LindyB said:


> Hi Pinkladyangel! How many weeks are you now?

Hi Lindy
I'm 32+2 weeks.
Been a long old journey but only got 5 weeks until stitch comes out. Not looking forward to that bit to be honest. I had an emergency stitch last year and when they removed it (went into labour at 25 weeks)it bloody hurt more than giving birth. Think it could have been cos my cervix had dilated around the stitch but wont forget that in a hurry. The other factor is not knowing if stitch removal will trigger labour. 
Sorry for going on lol
XXX


----------



## Srrme

Does it sound like I have an incompetent cervix? 

I went into labor with my first at 28.6 weeks. No reason was found, other than spontaneous preterm labor. Once I became pregnant with my second, I was put on weekly progesterone injections, and bi-weekly cervical length scans. My cervix measured fine until around 28 or so weeks, it was "border line" short. The scans were stopped so as not to cause any more shortening. My Doctor wasn't too concerned, and put it off as normal, since the cervix does shorten through out your pregnancy. 

TMI. My husband and I didn't have a lot of sex during my second pregnancy because I was afraid to, and when we did have sex, I would have frequent braxton hicks afterwards. No one told me to refrain from having sex, or any other activities that might irritate my cervix. 

I went into premature labor at 35 weeks after having sex, and realized I went into premature labor with my first as well after having sex. Coincidence? 

When I was admitted into the hospital at 35 weeks, I was checked, and dilated 3 centimetres, within an hour after being checked, I was 9 centimetres.

If we do decide on having another child in the future, should I elect to have a stitch?


----------



## LindyB

Pinkladyangel you've done really well. I can't wait to get past 32 weeks.
My stitch hurt loads when they took it out as my waters had broken and I was having mild contractions. Most people I read about say it doesn't hurt so you will be fine. But I am just as scared as you really! How much resting/walking etc have you been doing. I carried on as normal with my last stitch pregnancy and I got almost to 37 weeks (1 day less!) the stitch was put in early as a precaution. This time the stitch was put in later after my cervix had changed and I've not really left the house for 8 weeks now - I'm too scared this time. x x


----------



## pinkladyangel

LindyB said:


> You've done really well. I can't wait to get past 32 weeks.
> My stitch hurt loads when they took it out as my waters had broken and I was having mild contractions. Most people I read about say it doesn't hurt so you will be fine. But I am just as scared as you really! How much resting/walking etc have you been doing. I carried on as normal with my last stitch pregnancy and I got almost to 37 weeks (1 day less!) the stitch was put in early as a precaution. This time the stitch was put in later after my cervix had changed and I've not really left the house for 8 weeks now - I'm too scared this time. x x

This pregnancy I had the stitch put in at 13 weeks. I bled for that day then nothing. Not even discharge for a start. My consultant signed me off work for 3weeks (I'm a preschool assistant) then I went back to see him. He checked stitch and all was good and closed. I went straightback to normality although was told no lifting and listen to my body basically. Work and family were fab. I worked mon, tues, wed all day and thurs and fri mornings only. I used the thurs and fri afternoons to catch up on sleep or just putting my feet up. At 22 weeks I started getting a bit of discharge and felt pressure down below so went to hospital and they checked stitch. All was fine again and I apologised to doc for wasting time. She told me off and said after what we'd been through it was understanable and to carry on coming in if I was worried about anything. She was really nice and caring. Luckily my job works to school terms so I've got all summer hols off and have been resting but making sure I've been moving about as well. My hips are playing up big time but mainly early hours of morning. Still not long to go now. When I go back to work in sept I have 8 days left until maternity leave starts and stitch removal.
Couldnt be happier really but it has been a very stressful and long journey to get here. Every little twinge and pain make me think and rethink about what happened last year and whether it would happen again. People tell me I'm brave to even try again but it's what we both want so much. Just because you lose a baby doesn't stop the wanting for one to hold. The hardest part was going to hospital pregnant and coming home empty handed.
Sounds like you're having a tough journey too. Stay strong hun.
X


----------



## angel229

hi,
So just had my 20 week scan all well with baby (60% girl). But now I have been sent to wait to speak to a consultant cos they are concerned about my cervical length. My scan showed 3mm open and 7mm closed. Been waiting ages and getting very worried. Dies anyone else have any experience in this?
Cerclage placed 2 Weeks ago on a fully open cervix.
Any reassurance would be nice x x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey angel, don't panic sweet - if the measurements mean 7mms closed below the stitch, and 3mms open above then although not ideal, these measurements are to be expected since you had a cerclage on a fully open cervix. The important thing is to get some cervical closure below - the stitch usually then prevents it opening any further. It's the reason for having the stitch in the first place. A total of 1cm in length isn't a huge amount, but it is enough and not too ad considering.

Get back to us when you have more detail, good luck xx


----------



## angel229

Thanks Lizzie, I have been sent home to rest and have to go back tomorrow to see my consultant so will keep you posted tomorrow x x


----------



## mpg1502

Hi girls,

WOW I can't believe my thread is still going! It's been two years now since I started this thread and I am pregnant again (around 9 weeks now) and am organising to go in and have a stitch so thought I'd drop by and read up on it again.

And I see the wonderful Lizzie is still helping everyone, she is a godsend, thank you Lizzie!

I have to admit I'm feeling rather scared about going through it all again but I'm living proof it can work. In fact, it worked so well my darling daughter didn't want to come out in the end and stayed in till nearly 38 weeks. I'm already having all the familiar symptoms so am keeping all crossed for 12 weeks, I just want to get the stitch in there and then I might be able to relax a bit more. Mind you, not much relaxing goes on with a 20 month old! And I am feeling horrendously nauseous 24 hrs which I'd forgotten about. Still, all in a good cause as they say!

Wishing everyone luck with their little one's and hoping all our stitches do their job!

M xx


----------



## lch28

congrats on your pregnancy! thanks for starting this thread :hugs:


----------



## mpg1502

lch28 said:


> congrats on your pregnancy! thanks for starting this thread :hugs:

Thanks Ich28, but really I can't take any credit, it is all the people who have contributed to the thread, amazing! When I first looked on the internet two years ago as a terrified mummy-to-be I could hardly find out a thing about Incompetent Cervix but now we've all got chatting there's so much info which is fantastic. And of course, people like Lizzie (there are too many of them to name them all !!) who take the time day after day to answer all the questions and share their knowledge. 

What a great site this is! Hooray for babyandbump !!

x


----------



## LindyB

Brilliant news mpg! Congratulations :happydance:
I remember reading your story - you had your stitch quite late on didn't you?
You should be able to relax a lot more in this pregnancy as your having your stitch early.
I'm doing it the opposite way round! I had my stitch early last time and caried on as normal til 37 weeks. This time my stitch was done later and I've put myself under house arrest and am doing as little as possible. I'm actually quite good at doing nothing - I think I've found my calling!

I had horrible morning sickness with this pg too. It really is rubbish when you want to eat healthy food but can't stomach it or even think about it. Hope it passess soon. xx


----------



## lch28

i was very sick with Sophia (went into ptl at 23 weeks :cry:) but this pregnancy i have not been sick at all. it really worried me up until a few weeks ago. i was convinced i would MC or something. I got my stitch in at 12 weeks. My doc has told me to carry on as normal except for lifting etc. Also with Sophia we never knew i had IC. I started bleeding one day (23w6d) and i went to the dr and they said i was 4cm dilated and my membranes were ruptured. of course this was after i had been begging them for an ultrasound or atleast internal exam for a week because i felt pressure etc knew something was wrong. I didnt understand how this could be happening if i was not in pain. The pain came later of course. I delivered 8 hrs later and she was with us for a bit over an hour.


----------



## LindyB

So sorry about your loss Ich x x:hugs:


----------



## mpg1502

Hi LindyB,

Congratulations to you too! Lovely to hear from you. Glad you are managing some rest time, it is absoultely essential, I too was very good at that last time, sadly I won't be doing much of that this time as my toddler has other ideas... ha ha.

In fact just to add to my fun day (not!) she is sporting a fever of 102 and requiring my full attention. I can hardly bear to cuddle her as she is like a roast potato, poor lamb.

All my good mothering has gone out the window and we're clasped to each other lying down watching back to back Peppa Pigs and Charlie & Lola's sipping iced drinks.

Oh the glamorous life I lead!

Wishing you lots of luck with this pregnancy, I see you're at 27 weeks which is fantastic. Keep up the good work!!

Lots love xxx


----------



## mpg1502

lch28 said:


> i was very sick with Sophia (went into ptl at 23 weeks :cry:) but this pregnancy i have not been sick at all. it really worried me up until a few weeks ago. i was convinced i would MC or something. I got my stitch in at 12 weeks. My doc has told me to carry on as normal except for lifting etc. Also with Sophia we never knew i had IC. I started bleeding one day (23w6d) and i went to the dr and they said i was 4cm dilated and my membranes were ruptured. of course this was after i had been begging them for an ultrasound or atleast internal exam for a week because i felt pressure etc knew something was wrong. I didnt understand how this could be happening if i was not in pain. The pain came later of course. I delivered 8 hrs later and she was with us for a bit over an hour.

Itch,

So sorry to hear you lost little Sophia, that must have been so utterly heart breaking for you and your family. I can't even begin to imagine... You must have been beyond devastated. Sending you a huge hug. :cry::hugs:


I too had no pain when I went into labour at 23 weeks, my doctors mentioned a thing called Silent Labour (haven't heard that term again). But it is positive that you have a stitch in place this time keeping this little bean in snug and safe and I will keep everything crossed for you.

M xx


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. i was very pleased to have a doctor who agreed to do the stitch electively. The first doctor i talked too (she was rude anyway) wanted to only give me a stitch in an emergency situation. I did not like the idea at all and immediately went hunting for a new doctor! He is great and we love him . mpg1502 i am sorry for your loss :hugs: i love the name Camilla by the way!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey mpg - fab to see you here again :happydance:, and so so pleased to hear you're pregnant again! Congratulations :flower:

I think you're gonna be fine is time around, especially when you get your elective stitch. Have they agreed to an elective this time?

As for morning sickness, in my experience it usually signals a girl - I was far more sick with Evie than I ever was with the boys (even when I had two on board). I knew the twins were boys because I just wasn't ill enough to have a girl in there lol.

Mpg, do you mind me asking how ttc was this time around? I know that you were concerned about age and another chance to have more babies. I had two miscarriages last year at 38, but had no trouble conceiving. I am always keen to hear from older ladies that have successfully conceived and (most importantly), made the bean stick! I am so aware of age now, and fret that soon it will be impossible to conceive - I am 39 now, 40 next March. The pressure of that looming certainly can't help the situation. Would love to hear your thoughts honey.

Soooo pleased to see you back :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

angel229 said:


> Thanks Lizzie, I have been sent home to rest and have to go back tomorrow to see my consultant so will keep you posted tomorrow x x

Try not to worry tonight sweetie, you have remained stable since the stitch which is hugely significant in the fight against IC :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Starting to gear up for a mag wash as my terbutaline is slowly becoming less effective. I had five contractions in an hour and that was an hour after my first dose of terbutaline. It was another hour before they started slowing. I still take precardia as well because these contractions get going and just dont want to stop. 

Atleast the receptors fill up slowly so I have time to mentally prepare for the two days of magnesium sulfate hell. :haha:


----------



## bluestarlight

WTBmyBFP said:


> Starting to gear up for a mag wash as my terbutaline is slowly becoming less effective. I had five contractions in an hour and that was an hour after my first dose of terbutaline. It was another hour before they started slowing. I still take precardia as well because these contractions get going and just dont want to stop.
> 
> Atleast the receptors fill up slowly so I have time to mentally prepare for the two days of magnesium sulfate hell. :haha:

*shudders* magnesium sulfate...does a body good...ick...necessary evil.
Good luck with everything on that. 
Is that an umbrella cockatoo in your avatar? My parents have a Molluccan cockatoo. He is a noisy guy.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

It sure is (an evil medicine and my cockatoo). We have six birds, one Quaker, three conures, and two umbrella cockatoos. I loooooooove them.


----------



## LindyB

WTB I have no experience of any of the drugs which you are having to take but it doesn't sound nice. Thinking of you and wishing you well xx:flower:


----------



## mpg1502

lizziedripping said:


> Hey mpg - fab to see you here again :happydance:, and so so pleased to hear you're pregnant again! Congratulations :flower:
> 
> I think you're gonna be fine is time around, especially when you get your elective stitch. Have they agreed to an elective this time?
> 
> As for morning sickness, in my experience it usually signals a girl - I was far more sick with Evie than I ever was with the boys (even when I had two on board). I knew the twins were boys because I just wasn't ill enough to have a girl in there lol.
> 
> Mpg, do you mind me asking how ttc was this time around? I know that you were concerned about age and another chance to have more babies. I had two miscarriages last year at 38, but had no trouble conceiving. I am always keen to hear from older ladies that have successfully conceived and (most importantly), made the bean stick! I am so aware of age now, and fret that soon it will be impossible to conceive - I am 39 now, 40 next March. The pressure of that looming certainly can't help the situation. Would love to hear your thoughts honey.
> 
> Soooo pleased to see you back :hugs:



Thanks Lizzie! re ttc well we weren't actually trying! We hadn't used any contraception believing that Camilla was just a one off as we had been trying for 10 years before I became pregnant with her at 40. I'm now 42 and this baby will be born just after my 43rd birthday. 

We are completely baffled why I was unable to conceive at all in my 30's, a total mystery. We had tried clomid, IVF everything as well as the "more fun" way (haha). 

So to be honest we were quite surprised, in a good way! After all that trying in my 30's both pregnancy's have happened naturally and when we haven't been trying. So I can only claim that it is true that when you stop trying bingo! Must be stress levels or something. But whatever it is I am truly grateful to be a Mummy, even at this late stage when most of my friends are years into the school run and getting much more rest!

The morning sickness, well least said is best. I was just the same with Camilla so could be another girl but I'm less dizzy this time so who knows, will keep you all posted! 

Got a CVS in a couple of weeks time (dreading it but am high risk) then an elective stitch. And just remembering the moment that Camilla arrived means I know it is worth every single moment of pain and worry. Just to see that little pink bundle.... there's nothing like it!

Good luck to all the girls and our little mouses, lets all keep them in there as long as possible!

M xx


----------



## pinkladyangel

lizziedripping said:


> Hey mpg - fab to see you here again :happydance:, and so so pleased to hear you're pregnant again! Congratulations :flower:
> 
> I think you're gonna be fine is time around, especially when you get your elective stitch. Have they agreed to an elective this time?
> 
> As for morning sickness, in my experience it usually signals a girl - I was far more sick with Evie than I ever was with the boys (even when I had two on board). I knew the twins were boys because I just wasn't ill enough to have a girl in there lol.
> 
> Mpg, do you mind me asking how ttc was this time around? I know that you were concerned about age and another chance to have more babies. I had two miscarriages last year at 38, but had no trouble conceiving. I am always keen to hear from older ladies that have successfully conceived and (most importantly), made the bean stick! I am so aware of age now, and fret that soon it will be impossible to conceive - I am 39 now, 40 next March. The pressure of that looming certainly can't help the situation. Would love to hear your thoughts honey.
> 
> Soooo pleased to see you back :hugs:

Lizzie
I'm an older mummy and both last year and this year found conceiving very quick. We were convinced that it would take ages cos of my age (40 in Jan next year). How very wrong we were. Was 2mths last year and first month this year. 
Quick few questions for you too if you dont mind answering them.
Does it hurt when they remove the stitch? Last year it bloody hurt, was worse than giving birth. It was done as an emergency tho and I did dilate around it. This year it was done early at 13wks.
Other question is how likely is stitch removal to trigger labour?
XXX


----------



## lizziedripping

Awww, thanks ladies - love to hear stories of conception success in older women. Tbh we haven't found a difference in ease of conception between trying for #1 when I was 28, or #5 when I was 38! Always seems to happen within a month or two for us too - tho the twins took a little longer. I am convinced that pregnancy itself seems to kick start the ovaries into action, and conception is easier with a year or so of a prior pregnancy.

It is the miscarriages which have undermined my confidence. We very much feel that my dh's age is also a factor in this (he's older than me), and that might have tipped the balance for us. 

Mpg - I know you must be concerned due to your age, but I have several friends who have just had their 1st, 2nd or 3rd babies after 41 and all are completely healthy. The fact that you have severe ms is actually a very good sign - it was the almost total lack of sickness in my last two pregnancies which indicated to me that miscarriage might happen. It wasn't a shock because I just didn't feel pregnant - a total departure from my usual pregnancy experience.

Pink hun, my stitches were removed both time under a spinal anaesthetic - first time I had one because they were preparing me for a possible section if they couldnt get Evie out, and second time I had an elective section and the stitch was removed after it. For that reason I cannot say if it hurt or not. 

What I do know however is that most women report it as being uncomfortable rather than painful, so I'm guessing that much of your pain was likely labour rather than stitch related. A cervix dilating and in labour is a sensitive, painful one so contracting against a stitch, then having it removed would be painful. 

It should be as simple as snipping the end, and pulling it through. If embedded they'll likely suggest an anaesthetic anyway to spare you unnecessary pain. Hope that helps x

Wtb, hope you're ok, and contractions have eased. Those babes are certainly testing your resolve sweet. let us know how you're getting on xx


----------



## LindyB

We found the same thing with trying to conceive with our first. We tried for a year and I never got pregnant. I was so desperate to conceive and I think I made the whole experience pretty horrible for OH. Anyway we then had fertility tests and Tom's sperm count came back low and sluggish (can't remember the exact term!). He gave up smoking which is supposed to help. Three months later after he gave up I got pregnant! I found out the day that we got our appointment letter to see the fertility doctor at the hospital. I remember thinking "I can't get pregnant". I have read that giving up smoking takes 3 months to have an affect on a man's sperm and it definitely did with us. Though the major factor was probably me not stressing!

Lizzie would they know that the stitch was embedded before they start to take it out?

I'm 28 weeks tomorrow! Can't believe it. I can't believe the last 8 weeks. I've hardly been out the house, hardly done anything except lie down, read, watch a bit of tv in the evening. Surprisingly it's not been that bad! 
I've had a whole week on my own. Tom and the kids are back tomorrow. I've actually really appreciated the peace and quiet - it's been lovely - just me and the dog! I don't think I'll ever get a whole week just to myself with absolutely nothing to do ever again!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Lindy, an embedded stitch is only evident when they look properly and/or begin to remove it. Some docs prepare for this by removal in theatre with a spinal. It's more likely that the shirodkar is embedded and is usually removed in theatre as a result. Macdonald stitches are simpler to put in and remove xx


----------



## JJEE

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to all the new ladies, and welcome back to some returning ladies! Congratulations on your pregnancies!

I am still surprised at how quickly this thread moves! I am also rather excited to see triplets are expected by WTB! Wow..I have read your pregnancy journal and will be following this thread to see how you are getting on!

As for me, I go in on Mon for my stitch removal, I was quite nervous about having it out..but have just been catching up and Lizzie's reply to Pink has made me feel a whole heap better about it! Thanks Lizzie! Just been to see the midwife and she said the babies head is very low, which would explain all of the pressure I am now feeling, I am full term from tomorrow, I am so grateful to have made it this far! 

I will update Tues with how the stitch removal went! 

xxx


----------



## angel229

Hi,
Been to see the consultant. They told me that I am at high risk of not reaching 24 Weeks but have told me to rest and take each day as it comes. I will be having a scan every 2 Weeks followed by consultant. Fingers crossed I can hold out longer.
Has anyone else been told this but gone longer than 24 Weeks?


----------



## lch28

aww angel i really don't have many answers (i am a first timer with the stitch) but i think if you made it since 18 weeks with the stitch you have a really good chance of making it longer!! but i do have a question i wanted to ask.. with Sophia i was 5cm dilated and they refused to do a stitch because i was over 4cm. are the rules different by you?


----------



## angel229

Hi ich,
Not sure what the rule us to be honest. I hadn't even heard of a cervical cerclage until 2 Weeks ago. But I definitely had a fully open cervix as it is in all of my scan notes. Sorry I couldn't be anymore help x x x


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich, angel might only have been 1cm dilated but fully open at that hun. The general rule of thumb is that they won't stitch if your are 3cms dilated or more - by then the cervix has gone too far and ptl is likely round the corner if not already started.

Angel - did they say exactly how much closed cervix you have remaining? Since you were already dilated at stitch, then a short but closed cervix is to be expected post stitch. A little surprised they aren't hopeful, from my point of view your cervix is behaving as expected xx


----------



## angel229

Hi Lizzie,
I have 7mm of closed cervix. Which I know isn't a great deal. Think that is why they are not hopefully. Just taking each day as it comes and resting x x


----------



## lch28

oooh whats the difference between dilated and open? lol :blush:


----------



## mpg1502

angel229 said:


> Hi,
> Been to see the consultant. They told me that I am at high risk of not reaching 24 Weeks but have told me to rest and take each day as it comes. I will be having a scan every 2 Weeks followed by consultant. Fingers crossed I can hold out longer.
> Has anyone else been told this but gone longer than 24 Weeks?

Hello Angel229,

Yes, I was high risk and told that I would probably deliver at 24 weeks (and they prepared us both with steroids etc) but my daughter stayed in till 37+6!! In fact when I saw my consultant after she was delivered he said "I'm not a betting man but that day we saw you just before 24 weeks I would have bet that you would have delivered that baby, in fact when we stitched you up we had to tuck a foot back in" !!!!!!! Luckily all my membranes etc were still intact and although my cervix was down to 1mm at front and 0mm at the back they still managed to get a stitch in that held until nearly full term. So there is plenty of hope!

Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## lch28

wow mpg that is an amazing story. was he serious about tucking a foot in lol? how dilated were u?


----------



## angel229

Thanks mpg,
Similar thing the surgeon said to me after putting in the stitch. Apparently baby kept kicking her out of the way and she had to push the foot and sack back in. in my scan yesterday baby had her foot in the funnelling kicking me in the cervix. Not comfy at all, lol x x thank you for sharing your story with me. Hopefully mine will have a similar outcome x x


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich - dilation is the same as open, what I mean is that angel's cervix was open but only to 1cm (tho she doesn't know exactly how dilated she was). Yours was open but had opened wider to 4cms, thus your cervical dilation had progressed further. Once dilation has gone beyond a certain point, the odds of a stitch working are much reduced. The risks of ptl beginning are also increased.

Angel, there is every hope with 7mms of closed cervix and a stitch. What gives me heart iSt that you are 2/3wks post stitch and nothing has happened (no signs of ptl). This is an extremely good sign despite your lack of length. My cervix was dilated to 3cms when they stitched at 23wks, and within 48hrs of placement I began to experience very strong, regular contractions. Within 10days my waters had gone. Your cervix is behaving very well, and the signs currently are better than I'd have expected.

Keep resting, don't lose hope :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie. also wanted to ask you to explain funneling to me. i have my first tvu in 2 weeks (gender scan too yippeeee) and want to know what ideally my cevix should be. i always read you ladies talking about funneling and have not a clue what it is!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Funneling from what I understand is the side of your cervix where the placenta is (inside) literally funneling open. In the image it is the shape of a funnel/whirlpool. I am not effaced or dialated (vaginal side of the cervix) but my cervix had shortened and even now is funneled.


----------



## lizziedripping

Funneling is when your cervix is open at the top but closed below. It would look on scan like a letter 'Y'. Funneling is the first step in early labour as the cervix thins out, and opens. Funneling is classic in IC as the top part of the cervix 'gives' as the uterus expands.

Stitches tend to prevent funneling in some ladies, in others the cervix funnels to the stitch but cannot open any further because the stitch prevents it. In my case funneling didn't happen until the 25wk scan - I was funneled pretty much to the stitch. At the previous 21wk scan my cervix was long and closed - this surprised everyone given how weak and floppy my cervix was at 13wks -testament to the brilliance of an elective stitch xx


----------



## sassy_vixen

Hello ladies-

I read this thread every day, but don't post very often. I am glad to see you are all still hanging in there. :thumbup:

Had my weekly appointment on Wednesday with the perinatologist. I am shortened back to 1.9cm and am funnelled to the stitch. It is better than the .51cm I started with. First week out was 2.3cm, second week was 3.2cm and then this week was 1.9cm. The doctors didn't seem overly concerned because I haven't shortened past the stitch. Have any of you shortened past the stitch? I didn't know that was possible, since the stitch is IN there - does that really happen!?

I am still on bedrest, and don't expect that to change. My next CL check is next week, and I am getting weekly scans to check amniotic fluid levels since they have me taking ibuprofen every day. 

Here is a pic of the ultrasound when they did my first cervical length check at 17+6 - I was sent straight to the hospital after this & got the cerclage the following day. The little tiny measurement on the right is all the cervix I had left. The part to the left of the measurement is the funnelling, for those that wondered what it was, and all that 'stuff' in the funnelled part is what they call debris, which are particles in the amniotic fluid that has accumulated in the funnel. 



https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj178/BlessedWithBoyz/CLUS157-1.jpg


----------



## lch28

wow thanks for posting that scan pic =]


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls mind if I join you's? In my second pregnancy I went into hospital at 25 weeks 4 cm dilated and with bulging membranes. Unfortunately a stitch wasn't an option for me as the membranes fully descended over the course of 6 days and broke and my daughter was born via an emergency classical c section on the 18th September 2011. She's done really well but has been left with weak lungs and is extremely prone to respiratory infections. I'm positive she'll outgrow this though, after what was obviously quite a traumatic period we decided to leave having kids until she is 2 but just found out a few weeks ago that I'm pregnant again. Bit of a shock and quite scared of what this pregnancy holds. 

When I was discharged from the hospital I was told I'd have to attend a consultant for any subsequent pregnancies and that they were recommending that I get a stitch in between 12 - 16 weeks. I've no idea how far along I am and I'm waiting on my booking in appointment. Hope it comes through quickly so I can find out what the consultant plans on doing this time round. xoxo


----------



## Alisa F

Jen - welcome! elective stitch is the way to go. you will get your booking appointment in no time and they will schedule your stitch and you will be fine. Good luck hon. Sounds like your hospital is a good one cos they did a c-sec at 25+ for you. Keep us updated x


----------



## Jen1802

They had no choice they kept losing her heartbeat and when the waters broke they realised I had an antenatal hemorrhage as the waters were full of blood. I def think an elective stitch is the way to go, roll on the consultants appt! x


----------



## pinkladyangel

angel229 said:


> Hi,
> Been to see the consultant. They told me that I am at high risk of not reaching 24 Weeks but have told me to rest and take each day as it comes. I will be having a scan every 2 Weeks followed by consultant. Fingers crossed I can hold out longer.
> Has anyone else been told this but gone longer than 24 Weeks?

Hi Angel
Sorry your having to go through this hun.
I only have my story to go on. I silently dilated and at 22+1 i was 3cm dilated. They did an emergency cerclage but told me to be prepared for a miscarriage. I managed to get to 25+1 then went into labour.
Stay strong and rest, rest, rest and try (if poss) to lay with a tilt on your bed feet up. Thats how I was told to lay in hospital.
XXX


----------



## angel229

Hi pink lady, 
Can I ask was you on bed rest for the 3 Weeks between having your stitch and going in to labour our did you carry on as normal?


----------



## pinkladyangel

Wasnt on bedrest but did very little. The longest i stood up was to shower. 
x


----------



## Alisa F

I'm personally trying to take it easy and every opportunity I get I try lay down on my left side. My doc doesn't believe in bed rest (?) but it makes me feel better not to be upright all day. But I'd chop off my own head if I thought it would help. I'm sure most of us here would too...


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well. 
Iv put myself on moderate bed rest now as Il be 30 weeks this week. Found it hard at first as my leg muscles have become really weak. Still not doing any lifting, carrying, driving etc. Still having problems with my pulse being over 100 on rest but midwife had no answer for it? 

So I came home today to find out that all my family and friends had organised a surprise baby shower for me  was very overwhelming and I did cry at first lol! It has been so hot here today Im now ready for my bed lol! 

Will be interesting to see if there has been any changes at my appointment this Wednesday. 
Hope everyone is ok, sorry that I don't reply to many peoples questions but this is my first stitch so I'm still new to it all..

Xxx


----------



## lch28

ladies im freaking out.. i wiped and there was a little piece of my stitch. like half an inch. the ends are still hanging down and everything i think it was just a piece of an end. is that normal??!?


----------



## angel229

Hi,

Ich, hi - I haven't been able to feel any of my stitches strings. I would maybe visit your doctor to check everything is still in place. Can you call hospital to speak to a midwife?

x x x 

I have had a bit of bad news today, my sister has miscarried again at approx 8 weeks :-( things just don't seem to be going right for either of us this year. bad times.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ich - normal hun, some of the stitching is meant to come away after a few weeks - its happened o us all and is seperate suturing used during the procedure. Same principle when you have a laceration and they use stitches which eventually fall out when the wound has healed. They really should warn women about this xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Angel Hun, sorry to hear about your sister - had 2 mc myself last year and know how painful it is. Does she have children yet? Even harder if it's your first baby you're trying to have xxx


----------



## angel229

Hi Lizzie,
She has a 10 year old already but was hoping to start a family with her new husband. She is 41 now x x


----------



## chistiana

Really sorry about your sister angel, i hope she finds the strength and courage to try again when she s ready. Stand by her as much as possible hun, she will really need you at this terrible time. I ve been through it twice and i know that even though i cried every time someone asked me how i was i still wanted to talk about it with with my best friend.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm so sorry for your sister's loss. Hopefully this newest angel baby can watch over the pregnancy that is meant to hold (not trying to lessen it, but I think my angel babies are watching over my triplet girls as they are "baking").


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzle. phew!! i figured it was something other then the cerclage stitching.. bc my doc showed it to me before he did it and it was very thick

angel i am so sorry for your sisters loss :hugs:


----------



## bluestarlight

Still hanging on. Nearly 34.5 weeks now, yay! Feeling strange the past couple of days though. I've been back to work since last wednesday and that is going really well. Basically just sit at my computer all day, maybe walk down the hall to get lunch and that is about it. No contractions or trouble at work, its mostly at home. The last few days I haven't gotten much sleep, just feel really uncomfortable, had some random contractions, probably from doing to much. But the strange thing is for the past 2 nights, I have woken up from pelvic bone pain because it feels like baby is drilling itself down into my v-jay. Very painfully. she usually moves back up if I get up and go to the bathroom or when i'm up for the day, but at night, man that is a wake up call. She also feels even lower though, and sometimes I feel more pressure down there but still no leaking or regular contractions or anything. Also, I have been feeling slightly more nauseous lately. Its like i'm hungry but if I eat more than half a sandwich I feel sick but then i'm hungry again an hour later...sigh. Feels like just strange, so strange I even placed my hospital bag in my mom's car just in case for this week. 
Question: if baby is born around 35 weeks, do they spend a lot of time in NICU or come home quickly (like in a few days as opposed to weeks)? I can't seem to get a straight answer on it.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Like everything with this process it depends on the individual. Many babies are able to go home, and some require a NICU stay for breathing or feeding related issues. From what I've heard, those born about that point have relatively short NICU stays (2 weeks or less).


----------



## lizziedripping

Wtb spot on with her answer Bluestar. There is no predicting which babies make it straight home and which don't, needless to say, because your baby is a girls she has a much greater chance of needing minimal intervention. If she needed any help it would be with getting the suck, swallow, breath combination good enough to feed efficiently. Some babies struggle, some are pros even when born slightly prem.

Don't assume baby is imminent tho hun, this could all be a normal part of late pregnancy for you. That said, the fact that you feel 'strange' might be a sign, a mother's instincts are seldom wrong. Either way, your baby wil be just fine xxx


----------



## LindyB

Wow Bluestar you have got so far!!
My first was born at exactly 34 weeks. He spent one or two nights on NICU. He had light treatment for jaundice. Then we spent about a week and a half on the transitional care ward while we waited for him to learn how to feed. He was tube fed through his nose using breastmilk which I expressed. Some midwives wanted me to carry on doing this so he could get lots of rest, some wanted me to try and breastfeed. It changed according to whichever midwife was on duty so I was really confused and just felt a bit useless! I persevered until most feed times I was trying to BF. My breasts were engorged and it just wasn't working.The paediatrician said " You have massive boobs and a tiny baby - try using a bottle for now." So I expressed milk and gave it to him in a bottle which he took right away and we went home that afternoon. I think we wasted about a week on the ward trying to get him to BF. 
I carried on expressing and using the bottle at home and he really thrived. I kept trying to BF but still couldn't manage it. 
When I went in to have my stitch there was lady who had a little girl by c-section at 34+5 and that little girl BF straightaway and went home the next morning.
My Leo is now 4 and is starting school in September. He is very bright and i think he quite tall for his age. You will be fine!!


----------



## chistiana

Bluestarlight- the ladies are right, every baby is different and nicu stay depends on a number of things. But i just wanted to share my experience with you... Natalia was born by emergency c section at 35+3 and weighted 2180g. She stayed in the nicu for 3 nights and even though she fed and breathed well without help she dropped to 2000g. They wanted to discharge me and keep her in a little longer but i just felt that since there was no other medical reason other than her weight that she would do much better being with me and bfing on demand rather than every three hours. So i insisted on taking her home with me and she s been doing great and putting on weight since the first night i had her with me! Plus i was told that she wouldnt have stayed in the nicu at all if she had a liitle bit more fat on her! So dont worry at all!


----------



## LindyB

We had to take our youngest Arthur into hospital little night. He is suffering with sleep apnoea due to very large tonsils and maybe adenoids. The exact same thing happened to his elder brother when he was about 1. Leo lost lots of weight from vomiting about 4 times a day and night due to the mucous from his adenoids and size of his tonsils. Anyway he had them out (tonsils and adenoids) and we couldn't believe the difference - it was amazing. I think they get it from me - I have very big tonsils and always had tonsilitas as a kid.
The hospital are keeping Arthur in tonight to do a sleep study. Hubby is staying with him and I'll pop in later. 

Lizzie does sitting on a chair put a lot of pressure on your cervix? My consultant said I could go back to work if I sat down a lot. ( I wanted to lie down a lot so I got my GP to sign me off!). Obviously the more time I spend in hospital with Arthur, the more time I'm on a chair. An NHS chair!

This was very scary when it happened with Leo because we didn't know what it was and it took ages to get diagnosed. Basically it took him falling asleep in front of a paediatrician before they did anything and listened to us. They just kept saying he had a cold and ignored me saying that he couldn't breathe at night. He would gasp for breath all night - it was horrible and went on for months.

Bluestar this has nothing to do with Leo being born a bit early - Arthur is having the same thing now and he was full term. Its just rubbish tonsils from my family.

I knew this was going to happen but I just wish it was after 32 weeks not now! He really needs me - it's hard! ( I think I have mentioned before that Arthur has special needs - he is profoundly deaf and has development delay.)

Anyway more drama for the Bailey family! 
Any ideas about chairs/cervical stitch??

I think its almost certain that Arthur will have his tonsils/adenoids out. Just not too sure when .


----------



## Alisa F

I've got the same question as Lindy about sitting up in chairs. The only relief i seem to get is when i lay down on my left side. Is being "upright" all day not good? 

My typical work day starts at 7am with me getting up, ready, travelling to work, running around at work but mainly sitting, then back home, and by the time i've had dinner its 7.30pm - so im "upright" at least 12 hours straight. is that bad? 

LINDY - i'm seeing my GP tomorrow about being written off work as i jsut cant cope with this anymore. I'm scared he will say no. How did you get your GP to agree to write you off?


----------



## bluestarlight

Angel, oh I missed that post! I'm so sorry for your sister, I hope things work out well for her :(

Thanks everyone, I am still nervous about her coming early. I am hoping this is just late pregnancy bothers I'm feeling. I don't remember much about it with my first, just that I was tired all the time. I never even had contractions with her, my water just broke at 37+3 and I needed to be induced because I didn't start labor on my own after 24 hours. 

Lindy and Christiana, I'm glad you brought up breastfeeding. I had trouble feeding my first because her mouth was too small for my nipples and boobs and I ended up pumping for a few months until I went back to work. I was so devestated by not being able to feed her directly. It was a lot of work too. I was wondering if anyone has tried nipple shields with a preemie or small baby? I was thinking I was going to have to do that anyways this time, I was going to try anything to avoid pumping like that again. I've heard bad and good things but haven't been sure how it would work out with a even smaller baby than my first. I'm mostly just hoping she comes on time or as close to full term as possible to have less issues with it. Still a bundle of nerves. After everything, I don't feel "safe" yet. 

:( Lindy I hope your little one is ok. Do they have to wait to clear the infection first before they can do surgery? Oh I would be having a panic attack if my LO was in surgery and I was still on bedrest :( :( :hugs: I hope things work out for him.


----------



## nhood

Hey everyone,

I haven't posted in a while, but wanted to let those of you who remember me know that I am now on hospital bedrest. I came in last Monday after a cervical check. My cervix is no longer measurable. The plan is to control my contractions with mag. suf. until 34 weeks and then deliver the twins via c section. I am now 32.5 now.

Wish us luck.


----------



## angel229

Good luck nhood x x


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Good luck nh. Hope the needed dose is at a manageable level


----------



## Alisa F

Best of luck nh xxx


----------



## aegle

Hey Ladies, Just thought I'd update... i'm now 34w3d.

I'm finally off bedrest and oddly enough, feel much better... I went for a loong walk today and feel great. 

Except for the pelvis thing that bluestarlight mentioned. I feel like my hips are going being pulled apart and it can be really painful at times. Pretty sure her head is sitting on my cervix. I'm still having contractions every 20 min or so, but I've had those constantly since 26 weeks.

One thing I'll mention is that I felt as if she had stopped growing the last few weeks of my bedrest, then as soon as I was off, my belly exploded and I got a bunch of stretch marks. I feel like being off bedrest has been good for her in terms of oxygen or nutrients, or something.

To those ladies who still have a way to go, there's hope! I felt so down for so long because I thought she was going to be a tiny preemie with health problems and NICU stays, but now we're getting to the point where she'll be born pretty much healthy and it's quite amazing to be here. Just hold out, and try not to make yourselves crazy :)


----------



## LindyB

Alisa F said:


> I've got the same question as Lindy about sitting up in chairs. The only relief i seem to get is when i lay down on my left side. Is being "upright" all day not good?
> 
> My typical work day starts at 7am with me getting up, ready, travelling to work, running around at work but mainly sitting, then back home, and by the time i've had dinner its 7.30pm - so im "upright" at least 12 hours straight. is that bad?
> 
> LINDY - i'm seeing my GP tomorrow about being written off work as i jsut cant cope with this anymore. I'm scared he will say no. How did you get your GP to agree to write you off?

I'm not really sure!. It was the Monday after I had the stitch in and I rand the surgery and spoke to the receptionist and asked whether my doctor would do it. I said I was too nervous about walking to the surgery at the moment ( it is really close 2 minutes max). The receptionist said he would do it for six weeks which took me until the school holidays began (I'm a teacher) and then if I needed anymore to go in and see him. Its an old fashioned surgery in our village and they know everyone and its really friendly. Just lucky really! We moved here 2 years ago and it wouldn't have bben that easy in our old surgery.


----------



## LindyB

Thank you Bluestarlight. He seems ok and the new hospital is so posh he had his own roon with a fold down bed so I could lie down as much as I wanted. It felt a bit wierd when the nurses came in so I kept having to explain the whole cervix/stitch thing. I didn't want them to think I was just lazy! I think he will come home tomorrow and they are planning to do a sleep survey at home. If he does need his tonsils out I think they will wait for the infection to go first.

Good luck Nhood and you are nearly there!:flower:

I used nipple shields with Arthur and got on really well with them. I BF until he was about 10 or 12 weeks. I don't know why but I never got BF fully established with both of mine. Hopefully it will be better this time! The BF expert lady at the hospital (can't remember her proper job title!) recommended them as Arthur had a slight tongue tie and he would feed and feed for ages without getting as much as he needed. The nipple shields really helped him but I think after the 10 weeks or so they became a hindrance. They are only supposed to be used temporarily I think. Like my first, he ended up with a bottle rather than BF - he probably got used to the nipple shield being a bit like a teat of a bottle? Not sure


----------



## Alisa F

Thanks Lindy, hopefully our GP will be ok with it x


----------



## lizziedripping

Lindy and Alisa - lying down is ultimately the best possible position to take max strain off a weak cervix, BUT Lindy, since you're now 28wks I really wouldn't worry too much about being seated, it is still better than lots of walking around or lifting. At this stage you are past the danger zone from an IC perspective, and sitting for long periods, or in fact walking around won't make a huge difference now. Because you're at risk of ptl (only slightly more than the average lady), I'd still take things as easy as possible, but sitting and relaxing is probably as good as lying down now that you're entering the third trimester. Try to put your feet up if poss.

Hope you're little boy is ok and gets sorted soon. Incidentally, Evie had this problem at night, especially when congested. Her throat was narrow because she had stridor as a result of ventilator tube. Her tonsils seemed to completely close off her airway. She frequently woke at night and it took me a long time to realise how bad her snoring and apnea was. By the time we got referred she was 6, and they to,d us that within a year or so she would grow out of the condition as her trachea grew along with her. Sure enough it has stopped and she seems to have come through it. I do wish I had recognised it sooner tho, I worry that having apnea for so long affected her development and ability to concentrate at school :(

In the right kids, tonsillectomy is a brilliant course of action which offers instant relief. Used to be offered too much, now it's not offered enough! Take care xx

Alisa, ideally you should be resting more and if you can get signed off atleast until you reach 28wks, then that has to be better for your cervix than your current schedule. That said, I know it's never as simple as just takin g time off at will. If you can't is there any way you could reduce the 'running 'around' aspect of your day? Maybe let colleagues know that you shouldn't be doing much more than sitting or gentle walking around? Xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Nhood - thanks so much for checking in, you've never been far from my thoughts. Hope those babies keep cooking a while longer honey - your contractions are likely less cervix and more twin related. The strain of two often causes sporadic early contractions which often amount to nothing until 34wks plus. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## pinkladyangel

Just wondering if anyone on here has had experience with breech baby.
I'm 33 weeks and our little man is still breech. I know that he still has time to turn head down, but what happens if he doesn't? I'm due to have stitch removed at 37 weeks. What happens if he still breech then. Will they leave stitch removal until he turns or will I have to have a c-section(really don't want one). Am I worrying too early? I've been so paranoid through this pregnancy lol. Will prob look back in a couple of months and wonder what I was so worried about.
I see my consultant on thurs but doesn't stop me thinking about it now.
X


----------



## chistiana

Nhood- good luck hun, you ll be in my thoughts.

Bluestartlight- sorry dont know about the shields, never used them even though my babies were both very small to begin with

Pinklady- not sure but i dont think the position of the baby has anything to do with stitch removal... My baby was feet down and we would still go ahead and remove the stitch if she hadnt decided she needed to come out at 35 w within 3 hours...i had a c section and removed it after


----------



## millieboo1111

Hello all,

I hope everyone is ok and doing well. I have been following the thread it just moves so fast :) Lindy im sorry to hear your little boy is having tonsil problems i hope he gets beter soon and you are still managing to rest. 
nhood good luck honey!
hi lizzie hope you are well :)
christiana lots of love to you and your babies :)
pinkladyangel i hope baby turnd for you my mum says cleaning floors on hands and knees can help (old wives tale? possibly)
Anyone heard from JJEE and Sunkiss?
Everyone else ive missed sorry and new ladies hope you are resting and baking. I cant wait to hear about all these miracle babies :)

A quick update on me. Im 36 weeks today!! amazed i have got this far so excited to meet my baby now. I got a date for stitch removal and its this Thursday so i shall keep you all updated. im hoping we still have a few weeks before baby makes an appearance. i tried to push for a water birth but doc just says no ask again at 38 weeks if we are still baking :( im a little disapointed as there is nothing wrong with either of us but if the experts say no then they say no. better to be safe and not take risks of a birth centre after all weve been through though i guess.

I cant wait for thursday its another milestone and a reality check that soon i will have a baby. He/she is very low in my pelvis and looks really cute on the scan. cant see the stitch now as baby is so low!! no more scans now, we are on the home stretch :) xxxx


----------



## ChovieGirl

It has been a while since I have checked this forum, but I wanted to say hello to everyone and I hope that all are doing well!

Things seem to be going fairly well here. Had another Ffn test last Thursday and it came back negative - Hopefully that means I will not have any issues up to week 30. We just made our first baby purchase (Graco Pack n' Play with bassinet/newborn napper) online yesterday! I am really starting to get excited; although I am still hesitant to purchase too many things yet. Also, my sister is going to paint the baby's room and bathroom starting tomorrow and some next week. Yay!

Lindy, I hope your little one gets well soon!

Saying prayers and wishing all the best! :flower:


----------



## JJEE

Hello Ladies,

I hope everybody is well! Lovely to see how everybody's tickers are slowly creeping up!:happydance:
I hope your little boy won't be in hospital too long Lindy.:hugs:
:happydance: Millie, so happy that you have got your date for removal..Just 1more week and you have made it too full term..YAY!!

Well, I had my stitch removed yest, It was a Shirodikar stitch, and I had it removed under gas and air only!! I was very brave, I just wanted to be in and out as quickly as possible, it was uncomfortable, and just as I thought it was all over, he announced "that's the first one out, now for the next" WHAT! I had 2 in there..not sure if that's the norm?? Anyhow, I did have a few contractions after, but they didn't amount to anything, and apart from it feeling a little sore today and a bit of spotting, I feel fine! It has lifted a huge weight off my shoulders worrying that I may start labour whilst it was still in place! 

Keep well ladies, keep your little ones cooking! xxx


----------



## LindyB

Your stitch removal sounds very familiar to mine last time JJE - it's just that I am a huge wimp!

Arthur is having his tonsils and adenoids removed on Thursday. It's the same consultant who did my other lttles boy's so I am do really trust him. It made a massive difference to Leo. At least we haven't had to wait minths and months like we did with Leo.

So I have been on my feet and sitting around in the hospital quite a bit. I feel really wierd! My legs and bum feel odd - I think its muscles that haven't been used for 8 weeks.

It's good to hear from you MillieBoo and good luck for Thursday. We'll have a couple of baby's soon - yours and JJE's!! So exciting!:happydance:


----------



## millieboo1111

Hey, I am really pleased your stitch removal went well you brave lady JJEE :)

Lindy im really pleased your son is getting good treatment and you trust the doc. Bless his cotton socks brave boy.

Does anyone think 36+2 is way too early for stitch removal? my husband has been a little anxious. im fine about it because i know is going to be fine and takes a lot to bring on labour if baby and body arnt ready so i feel risks are minute and cant see what difference waiting a couple of days will make. anyone got any words to reassure him? ive tried and its not working lol xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Well for some perspective, term for triplets is 33 weeks, so I'd not be too worried about anything beyond 32. Of course the longer they "cook" the better, but even if you were to deliver after removal your LO would most likely be just fine.


----------



## lch28

i think 36 is okay for stitch removal. i always thought it would be removed at 36 weeks but my doc said 37.

soo i nevre even thought to ask my doc this. can i go in the pool/ocean/lake? i have a vacation coming up.. totally forgot about the swimming aspect. of course if i cant that is fine lol


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies,
just wanted to come n let u all know my baby fayth is here :happydance:!!! she was born on 8/10 @ 8:04am weighing 5 lb 5oz 18 inches long, i was 35/5 weeks along, i had a natural birth, went to the hospital early thursday morning cause i could feel my water leaking, i felt it leaking for a few days really but thought it might be discharged but by wends night i knew it had to be my water had a leak, when i got there n checked in it was def a rupture, they were expecting this to happen, its the same that happen last time with olivia but thankfully this time i was @ a good gestation, i was suppose to have my stitch removed the day she came, the stitch removal was painful but quick, they started me on potocin after n antibotics in case of strep b infection, i labored from thursday morning right up til friday morning but was comfortable since i had an epidural, she was perfect when she was born, didnt need any help at all, came out screaming n kicking, i cannot even explain that joyful moment in words, i was so scared to deliver early but was so thankful to God everything went well n she was completely healthy, she didnt even have to go to nursery, just for her labs n physical, she went home with me 2 days later with a clean bill of health :D!!! i am so in love with her, she is a good baby n looks just like her momma, she is keeping me very busy, i dont have much time as we are adjusting n getting to know each other, im just so happy now that she is here safely, i just didnt want her to suffer in any way, she is a lil munchkin, i am looking forward to watching her grow, keep baking ladies n just know if ur babies come a lil early it is possible for them to be just fine, i will come back n update again as soon as i can, thank u all for the support u have offered me here n the reassurance to get through this, she is up crying now, gotta go :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Congrata Sunkiss! I am so happy for you and glad that you and Fayth are doing well! :happydance:


----------



## pinkladyangel

Congratulations sunkiss. Your baby girl is beautiful. Glad you're both doing well.
XXX


----------



## mayaa

Hi Lizzie, Mayaa again! Thanks so much for ur reply! You had told me that 3.6 is a good length but I just looked back into the reports. Before the stitch, they said my cervix measured 3.6 but they inculded the funneled portion in it. Fully closed cervix was only 1 cm in the external os. After the stitch, 2.1 cms was fully closed below, but 1.5 cm in length was still funneling in the internal os end. So the fully closed portion is only 2.1 cm and the rest of the length in 3.6 is funneled part. So my case is severe than we thought? :(

I have a growth scan this saturday with cervix check, and it is the first check after my stitch. Now that I'm 28 weeks and 8 weeks post the stitch, not sure if I'm still funneling and not sure if I have gone below 2.1 cm of closed portion. I'm worried about that. Need your support! :(


----------



## JJEE

Congratulations Sunkiss, Fayth is absolutely beautiful! :happydance:

Millie, I think 36weeks is absolutely fine for stitch removal..my hospital remove between 36/37 wks, and the doc offered us a couple of dates some of which were still in the 36th wk. My baby's head is also very low and 3/5 engaged but it triggered nothing!! You are so right, they will only come when they are ready...the doctor said the percentage of women who go into labour triggered by stitch removal is next to nothing!

Lindy that's great that you have the same doc for your little boy, and that they are doing it so quickly! Good luck for Thurs. I think the gas and air had blown my head off which was definitely a great help with the stitch removal! 

Ich, I have always been under the impression that swimming and bathing was a no no with the stitch in place, I may be wrong though! 

xxx


----------



## angel229

Hi mayaa,

Try not to worry to much 2.1cm is not to bad. Doctors don't seem over worried about me and mine is 0.7 cm. just take it easy and rest. Try not to do to much x x


----------



## DMJ

Hey everyone..

So had my appointment today, and everything is still going really well. My cervix has actually grown to 3.7cm at 30weeks so I'm now thinking that I'm taking the real progesterone. 
Baby is measuring 3 lb 8oz  
We've now been referred back to our local hospital as the one were under is around 2 hours away. 
She also told me to be a 'normal' pregnant woman now and there was no need for anymore bed rest but il still be taking it easy just in case. 
After losing our little girl and then little boy at 22 and 23 weeks it's just so nice to have gotten this far and everything still be going well :hugs:
Hope everyone is well :flower:

Xxx


----------



## mayaa

angel229 said:


> Hi mayaa,
> 
> Try not to worry to much 2.1cm is not to bad. Doctors don't seem over worried about me and mine is 0.7 cm. just take it easy and rest. Try not to do to much x x

Hey angel.. thanks! are you on bed rest? whats your bed rest routine if u'ld like to share? :)


----------



## mayaa

DMJ said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> So had my appointment today, and everything is still going really well. My cervix has actually grown to 3.7cm at 30weeks so I'm now thinking that I'm taking the real progesterone.
> Baby is measuring 3 lb 8oz
> We've now been referred back to our local hospital as the one were under is around 2 hours away.
> She also told me to be a 'normal' pregnant woman now and there was no need for anymore bed rest but il still be taking it easy just in case.
> After losing our little girl and then little boy at 22 and 23 weeks it's just so nice to have gotten this far and everything still be going well :hugs:
> Hope everyone is well :flower:
> 
> Xxx

Hey DMJ... that's good cervix length for 30 weeks! Do you have a cerclage? If yes, What was your cervix length before this improvement? are you on bed rest?


----------



## angel229

I am not on strict bed rest but told to take it easy and not go to work. I tend to spend most of the day on the sofa with my feet up watching DVDs and cross stitching, lol. Don't leave the house unless to go to hospital. I am probably being over strict with my self but I would rather be safe than sorry . Told not to lift anything to heavy as well x x


----------



## mayaa

angel229 said:


> I am not on strict bed rest but told to take it easy and not go to work. I tend to spend most of the day on the sofa with my feet up watching DVDs and cross stitching, lol. Don't leave the house unless to go to hospital. I am probably being over strict with my self but I would rather be safe than sorry . Told not to lift anything to heavy as well x x

Oh angel.. then the docs are definitely not so worried about your cervix. Do you sit upright on the couch or recline? How much do you actually lie down?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Being over strict is good. I was too but ended up in the hospital anyways. I think I actually sit up more here than I did at home, but either way it is like you said "better safe than sorry!"

I think if I hadn't been so strict my gummybears would already be here! Keep cooking!!


----------



## angel229

I normally in the recline position as can still do stuff. Feel quite a bit of pressure if I sit upright or stand for to long do I try to avoid it.


----------



## DMJ

Xxx[/QUOTE]

Hey DMJ... that's good cervix length for 30 weeks! Do you have a cerclage? If yes, What was your cervix length before this improvement? are you on bed rest?[/QUOTE]

Hey mayaa, yes I do have a cerclage it was placed at 13weeks. My cervix has remained stable between 30mm and 31mm until now where it has suddenly grown in length. I'm no longer on bed rest, came off around 28 weeks. Doctor always told me bed rest was not necessary but I did put myself on bed rest until 28 weeks. X


----------



## LindyB

Congratulations Sunkiss! Your little girl is so beautiful and your post has really cheered me up! You have done so well because I can remember reading how worried you were when you were in your 20 something weeks. 

DMJ you are doing brilliantly. My doctor said no to bed rest too. I had my stitch at 20 weeks and have done partial bedrest up until now. Like angel I didn't leave the house except for hospital appointments. The only reason I have been up on my feet this week is because Arthur is in hospital.

Arthur's operation is scheduled for tomorrow morning. I am really nervous now. He has had a general anathestic twice before and was fine but this operation has other slight risks of bleeding afterwards. It's signing all the paperwork which has made me feel a scared now. I know the surgeon is very experienced and they don't do this op at all now unless it is essential. I know he will be fine but it won't be nice until he is back from theatre well :nope::nope:


----------



## DMJ

LindyB said:


> Congratulations Sunkiss! Your little girl is so beautiful and your post has really cheered me up! You have done so well because I can remember reading how worried you were when you were in your 20 something weeks.
> 
> DMJ you are doing brilliantly. My doctor said no to bed rest too. I had my stitch at 20 weeks and have done partial bedrest up until now. Like angel I didn't leave the house except for hospital appointments. The only reason I have been up on my feet this week is because Arthur is in hospital.
> 
> Arthur's operation is scheduled for tomorrow morning. I am really nervous now. He has had a general anathestic twice before and was fine but this operation has other slight risks of bleeding afterwards. It's signing all the paperwork which has made me feel a scared now. I know the surgeon is very experienced and they don't do this op at all now unless it is essential. I know he will be fine but it won't be nice until he is back from theatre well :nope::nope:


Thank you Hun :hugs: 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow .. Hope everything goes ok with your little boy :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Sunkiss- congratulations hun!!! Enjoy your bundle of joy, she looks gorgeous!

WTB- is it just mu screen being wakky or has your avatar been confused too? I can see my babies under your name!!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

JjE and Millie, yey for stitch removal! Can't believe you're at this point already, where did the time go :happydance: Good luck for today Millie, JJ glad your removal went as smoothly as possible honey. 37wks is the usual time for stitch removal, and anything after 36wks is fine. It's unlikely that you'll go into labour immediately anyway, and will get past 37wks easily xx


----------



## lizziedripping

mayaa said:


> Hi Lizzie, Mayaa again! Thanks so much for ur reply! You had told me that 3.6 is a good length but I just looked back into the reports. Before the stitch, they said my cervix measured 3.6 but they inculded the funneled portion in it. Fully closed cervix was only 1 cm in the external os. After the stitch, 2.1 cms was fully closed below, but 1.5 cm in length was still funneling in the internal os end. So the fully closed portion is only 2.1 cm and the rest of the length in 3.6 is funneled part. So my case is severe than we thought? :(
> 
> I have a growth scan this saturday with cervix check, and it is the first check after my stitch. Now that I'm 28 weeks and 8 weeks post the stitch, not sure if I'm still funneling and not sure if I have gone below 2.1 cm of closed portion. I'm worried about that. Need your support! :(

Hey Maya :hugs: Please, please don't worry, 2.1 is a brilliant length and with IC funneling to the stitch is completely normal and to be expected. To have such a good remaining length of closed cervix is excellent and nothing at all to worry about.

I had funneling to the stitch from 25wks, and only 1.7 remaining length of closed cervix below. That amount still held against the weight of two very large boys and I made it all the way to 38+wks with that! You ha e reached an excellent gestation, and it is extremely unlikely now that you will dilate further or shorten significantly. You ca relax my darlin' :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Lindy - good luck with Arthur's op today :hugs: Yur muscles are almost certainly weak from resting, you'll feel strange for awhile now that you've started moving around sweet. Take care xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Dmj - brilliant news :happydance: Enjoy these final weeks now hun - all too soon they're over and you'll miss the bump. You've come so far and you so deserve the weeks ahead, and the anticipation and joy of your baby's arrival xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Sunkiss, your little girl is adorable, congratulations! I'll bet you're loving being a Mommy :hugs: I LOVE IC success stories like these, keep 'em coming girls. 

Ladies who are in the '20s', take heart from just how many of us here make it safely to term (or thereabouts) in the end - despite every one of us doubting that we will! I have seen so many women now come and go who never believe they'll get there - but do most of the time. Keep the faith xxx

Ich - I would steer clear of river swimming etc. chlorinated pool might be ok, but even then it's a risk I wouldn't be willing to take my sweet xxx


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie - my doctor said not to risk it also. oh well =] i dont mind much, now i dont have to go buy a new bathing suit because im sure my boobies even fit into my old one :haha:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

chistiana said:


> Sunkiss- congratulations hun!!! Enjoy your bundle of joy, she looks gorgeous!
> 
> WTB- is it just mu screen being wakky or has your avatar been confused too? I can see my babies under your name!!!!

I'm pretty sure it's your screen. :haha: though I'd gladly claim your cute LOs!!


----------



## mayaa

Hey Lizzie... thanks hun... I'm trying not to worry... I wanted to reach 28 weeks since the time I got the stitch at 20 weeks and today I'm 28 weeks! :) My next goal is 32 and it seems like a dream right now! My radiologist told me in the follow up scan after surgery that cerclage is placed almost at the end of the cervix and that caused a bit of cervix above it to close by itself! 

I get some belly hardening these days hun.. Like one burger bun sized spot on my uterus gets hard and at the same time I face breathing difficulty... In 5 seconds or so, that spot becomes soft again and I'm able to breathe normally.. And it is usually frequent after I've had a meal or a snack...I have to burp after that hardening and the spot becomes soft again.. not sure what this is all related to!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Yay on 28 weeks!!!!!! Soooo exciting!

Sounds like contractions to me! Some are normal anyways; normal for me is 2-3 per hour.


----------



## DMJ

lizziedripping said:


> Dmj - brilliant news :happydance: Enjoy these final weeks now hun - all too soon they're over and you'll miss the bump. You've come so far and you so deserve the weeks ahead, and the anticipation and joy of your baby's arrival xxx


Thank you lizzie :flower: 

The support of this thread has really helped throughout the stressful waiting times between appointments. 
Everyone on here has been amazing. 
Xxx


----------



## bluestarlight

Mayaa-could it be your baby balling up and pushing on your stomach? Mine likes to do that...frequently... Its feels like the top part of my bump getting hard but the rest is still soft. I think its her bum that is sitting there, then I get kicks or punches shortly after sometimes. Though it doesn't always stay under my stomach, sometimes it moves to the other side or the middle, but always the top of my bump. Now I can feel her push on my pelvis or bum at the same time too so it feels like she is stretching (or trying to anyways, she's running out of room) and pushing.

Wow, lost of great news from lots of people :) and cute babies! :D

Lindy, good luck with your son's surgery today, I hope everything goes well and he comes out and gets some ice cream or Popsicle for his trouble.


----------



## DMJ

mayaa said:


> Hey Lizzie... thanks hun... I'm trying not to worry... I wanted to reach 28 weeks since the time I got the stitch at 20 weeks and today I'm 28 weeks! :) My next goal is 32 and it seems like a dream right now! My radiologist told me in the follow up scan after surgery that cerclage is placed almost at the end of the cervix and that caused a bit of cervix above it to close by itself!
> 
> I get some belly hardening these days hun.. Like one burger bun sized spot on my uterus gets hard and at the same time I face breathing difficulty... In 5 seconds or so, that spot becomes soft again and I'm able to breathe normally.. And it is usually frequent after I've had a meal or a snack...I have to burp after that hardening and the spot becomes soft again.. not sure what this is all related to!


Hi Hun, I too have been getting these the last couple of weeks.. I believe they are normal, I never get any pain from them though and it never lasts long.


----------



## millieboo1111

OOOOH Sunkiss she is gorgeous!! well done you!! I was sat in the doctors waiting room when i read your post. Tears were running down my face, i was trying to keep it together and not start howling cries while i read it to my husband!! Im so pleased all went so well and you got to bring baby Fayth home pretty much straight away! What a clever little girl she is and a clever mommy too!! I am over the moon for you and your family. What a miracle!! 


Ive had a really tough day and im emotionally drained. I feel as if the last 9 months have just caught up with me. The pressure and responsibility of keeping baby safe in my tummy have well and truly caught up with me. 

We got to delivery suite at 8am this morning ready for stitch removal. I made a comment to the midwife about risks of labour and she said low risk. this then set my husband off. i know hes an extreme worrier but his anxiousness and my anxiousness started clashing and i wasnt going to go ahead with the removal without him being happy.

I got really upset though and told him if hes really not happy then he should get intouch with our consultant and ask her. when we went to her clinic on tuesday she was quadruple booked and was only seeing her new patients so we saw another doc who booked us in for removal. we had decided from when we were on hospital bedrest that we would only take our consultants advice as we got very wrong and mixed up advice which she would then come and change and give the opposite so while one doc says go home she then says stay. one doc says walk around and she tells me to get in bed!! 

so i understand why in the end he demanded that they speak to our consultant. She came back apparently quite angry that we had been booked in and told us to go home and come back to her clinic in 2 weeks to rearrange. if anything happens before hand to call triage. ABSOLUTE MADNESS!! The fun never ends!!

Does anyone know of anyone who has had suture and water birth? 

Thank you for being there for me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LindyB

I've just typed a reply and lost it!
Anyway here is the shorter version:

Thankyou for all your well wishes. Arthur's op went very well. He is recovering well and should be home tomorrow! Taking him to theatre and collecting him from recovery was very upsetting but he is fine now and oxygen levels are 100% instead of the 72% they were earlier this week.

I will be returning to my bed /feet up positions next week when my parents return. This week has been a massive shock to my system in many ways! I feel a bit funny in my groin area again but hoping this is just usual pregnancy niggles which I may have been missing due to lying down so much.

I'm glad everyone is well. xx:flower:


----------



## Jen1802

Woohoo got my consultant appointment through for the 6th September exactly 2 weeks today!!! That's the fastest I've ever got a booking in appointment with any of my pregnancies! I'm really impressed! Roll on the 6th till I find out about getting the stitch done!! Oh also has anyone on here had a classical c section and gotten pregnant before the recommended 12 months? I've been feeling quite achey since Tuesday along what I assume is the internal scar tissue left from the previous c section. Just wondering is it normal... x


----------



## sunkiss

lizziedripping said:


> Sunkiss, your little girl is adorable, congratulations! I'll bet you're loving being a Mommy :hugs: I LOVE IC success stories like these, keep 'em coming girls.
> 
> Ladies who are in the '20s', take heart from just how many of us here make it safely to term (or thereabouts) in the end - despite every one of us doubting that we will! I have seen so many women now come and go who never believe they'll get there - but do most of the time. Keep the faith xxx
> 
> Ich - I would steer clear of river swimming etc. chlorinated pool might be ok, but even then it's a risk I wouldn't be willing to take my sweet xxx

it is so true, in ur 20's it is so hard to see making it to term especially when u r funneled to the stitch and/or on strict hospital or home bedrest as i was throughout my pregnancy, even with a stitch placed at 16 weeks b4 the funneling started i faced many challenges n had docs preparing me for delivery since week 23, i held on to faith n turned to prayer for strentgh as i could not face another loss but i was so scared throughout my 20's, ladies if i could make it with my crap cervix n pre term labor, u can make it too, i know it seems so far but with patience ur day will come when u will have that indescribable moment with ur lil one, become a slave to that bed n keep ur feet n knees up as much as possible, i believe bedrest with meds to relax my uterus n the cerclage is wut got me to nearly 36 weeks, i gained so much insight n hope here in this thread, could not have remain sane through this w/o this forum n all the knowledge these ladies have here, lizzy i cannot thank u enough for everything, u truly r Godsent for us <3!!!


----------



## angel229

Hi jen1802,

I had a c section in October and I am now 21 Weeks pregnant. I don't know if that is the reason my service opened at 18 Weeks or if it would have happened anyway. Both my previous pregnancies where c sections and I was over due with both if them. There is a 6 year gap between my 2 girls but there will only be 14 months between my youngest and the baby (assuming I make it to term). I get lots if weird aches and pains and put it down to my internal stitches which will still be sore but midwives don't seem concerned x x


----------



## pinkladyangel

Well I saw my consultant yesterday and have a date for stitch removal. 19th sept. Baby is still breech but he's not worried. My friend who's a midwife said that they don't normally check till 35/36 weeks anyway. I just like to plan ahead and know whats what I guess. He checked cervix and still closed which was the biggest relief. So not long now. Am sooooo relieved to have got this far. Thanks to all the ladies that have helped on here. I think I would have had a breakdown if it wasn't for this thread sometimes. Just reading some of the stories on here gives you hope and a little more understanding of whats going on.
Sorry, I think my hormones must have taken over again lol.
X


----------



## millieboo1111

Hey ladies, Quick question: Im having sharp shooting pains in my cervix and im worried they could be effacement pains? ive had them for a few weeks on and off but last night they were happening every 5-10 minutes! i slept same as usual uncomfortably but they have started again now. im worried if my cervix is trying to open and they stitch is still in.
What should i do? i feel like im being a bit silly especially after what happened yesterday x


----------



## angel229

Hi Millie,

I get sharp pains there to. When I went for a scan last week, babies foot was in the funnelling area and was literally kicking me in the cervix, you could see it happening on the scan, lol. I put the pain down to that. Could that be happening to you?


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks Angel, I'm trying not to read anything into it, I figured it would be normal to feel a bit of discomfort and achiness where there is scar tissue as the uterus stretched but I guess I just didn't expect it to be starting this early!!! Anyway roll on consultant's appt on the 6th, a) till I find out bambino is ok in there and b) till I find out when the consultant plans to place the cerclage. x


----------



## mayaa

Hi ladies.. i'm back from my 28 weeks scan... regarding cervix, it has remained the same length since the stitch...2.1 cms closed and stitch is at the very end of the cervix...so doc said that is good... baby is doing good.. but one line in the report scared me... My amniotic fluid is slightly on the higher side of normal...that is AFI 19 cm... doc says it could be due to sugar too, so my GTT is on 8th sep... one more worry added to my basket or is this normal? help friends! anyone went thro this?


----------



## lch28

hi ladies.. hope everyone is doing well..

so at my next appointment my doctor is supposed to let me know about progesterone injections. its in 10 days or something. but now that ive researched it im leaning towards vaginal suppositories. i feel like it will work better. any input on that?


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> So had my appointment today, and everything is still going really well. My cervix has actually grown to 3.7cm at 30weeks so I'm now thinking that I'm taking the real progesterone.
> Baby is measuring 3 lb 8oz
> We've now been referred back to our local hospital as the one were under is around 2 hours away.
> She also told me to be a 'normal' pregnant woman now and there was no need for anymore bed rest but il still be taking it easy just in case.
> After losing our little girl and then little boy at 22 and 23 weeks it's just so nice to have gotten this far and everything still be going well :hugs:
> Hope everyone is well :flower:
> 
> Xxx

Yay! That is such great news! :hugs:


----------



## angel229

Good morning ladies,

I have a question for all of you experienced mums. Altho I have had 2 full time pregnancies before I have never had my waters break. Midwife has always broken them after the epidural had been placed. How do you know if your waters have broken? I know the usual symptoms of smell and colour, but, I have already have a very large amount of water discharge. TMI time, I have just been to toilet and a little gush (very small, could have been urine ready to come out) went in to the toilet. Couldn't tell where it had come from. It was clear with little white bits floating in it, then I proceeded to go to toilet as normal. I always wear a pany liner because of the amount of water discharge I have which is generally wet by the end of the day. 
This is going to sound selfish but I don't want to ring the hospital as I have spent so much time there waiting to be seen recently that the thought of going back is stressful enough. HELP!!


----------



## Alisa F

Angel - sorry I had my water broken in hospital too so I don't know what it's like when it starts happening on it's own but if the others day it sounds like waters breaking then please go to hospital. I know exactly how you feel I've spent so much time in hospital waiting only to be told everything is normal and ok and being treated like a panicky freak bur I know how important it is just to get to the hospital if you think something isn't right. Better to be safe than sorry. Good luck hon x


----------



## Alisa F

lch28 said:


> hi ladies.. hope everyone is doing well..
> 
> so at my next appointment my doctor is supposed to let me know about progesterone injections. its in 10 days or something. but now that ive researched it im leaning towards vaginal suppositories. i feel like it will work better. any input on that?

I'm on cyclogest 400mg once daily suppository only since 2 weeks ago. I have a scan this Thursday and will let you know if it's made any difference. I deposit them rectally though cos I don't want to be sticking anything near my stitch. I heard 17P shots which you guys get in USA are really good but we don't get that here or at least that's what my doc said that I can't get it. But apparently suppositories have been shown to be better if you need the progesterone for cervical issues so I'm happy with the suppositories.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Angel, better safe than sorry. You have about two weeks till V-day and not to sound preachy but now isn't the time to chance it. I COMPLETELY understand not wanting to be at the hospital as I'm almost a month on hospital bedrest. I just would hate for it to be one of those decisions you look back on with regret. And as far as staff perhaps making you feel like a looney, well forget them.

If your water has broken and it isn't major you can perhaps go weeks as long as you don't get infected and are able to keep making fluids faster than you are loosing them!


----------



## angel229

Ok so decided to ring hospital. They have told me to come in to be checked. Had a scan which is showing enough fluid around baby. Got to now wait to see a doctor who is in surgery and 3 other ladies are in front of me. I will keep you posted a to what happens x x


----------



## angel229

Everything ok, back home with my feet up x x x


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Good deal!! And now you have some peace of mind!


----------



## lizziedripping

millieboo1111 said:


> Hey ladies, Quick question: Im having sharp shooting pains in my cervix and im worried they could be effacement pains? ive had them for a few weeks on and off but last night they were happening every 5-10 minutes! i slept same as usual uncomfortably but they have started again now. im worried if my cervix is trying to open and they stitch is still in.
> What should i do? i feel like im being a bit silly especially after what happened yesterday x

Hey Millie - dilating against a stitch almost always causes bleeding hun. This is more likely to be you Lo kicking down low or simply putting increased pressure on your bits and pieces as your uterus expands. 

I had the most horrendous stabbing pains in my cervix, mainly at night because one of the twins had his feet against it. The sensation is heightened because the stitch is there and pulling against surrounding structures. If you cervix had begun to efface tot the point of dilating past the stitch, you would definitely know about it and would likely have gone into labour by now.

Keep an eye on it, but I don't ink it's anything to worry about :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich Hun, would definitely go for suppositories - they're despatched 'at sight' and are shown to be more effective for that reason xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Angel - glad leakage turned out to be ok. Is so hard to distinguish amniotic fluid from pee sometimes and paranoia always creeps in. In general af tends to gush and is sweet smelling - urine leakage is almost always associated with an urgent trip to the toilet lol. At 34wks I was enroute to the loo, and had a tap- like gush of what I thought was waters - I didn't particularly feel an urgent need to pee so was convinced it was af (was odourless too). It was in the end nothing.

Sometimes you can get a hind water leak which re seals itself. You did the right thing in getting checked, never hurts to play it safe xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi to everyone else, is everybody ok? :hugs:


----------



## JJEE

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all well?

Millie, what a nightmare..all prepared for your stitch removal and then a last minute change of plan!! I have also been getting the exact same pains in my cervix area, I was sure when they removed the stitch they were going to say it had been trying to dilate with the stitch still there, but nothing! 

I am now 1wk post stitch removal, and no sign of my baby wanting to make an appearance!! Typical! Apart from the cervix pains, I feel fine. I am desperate to meet her now, and I really wanted my other 2 to be able to spend some time with her before school starts on Mon...we are fast running out of time..come on baby!!

xxx


----------



## mayaa

Hey Lizzie, guess you missed my post! :) Need some help with this hun! Reposting it!

Hi ladies.. i'm back from my 28 weeks scan... regarding cervix, it has remained the same length since the stitch...2.1 cms closed and stitch is at the very end of the cervix...so doc said that is good... baby is doing good.. but one line in the report scared me... My amniotic fluid is slightly on the higher side of normal...that is AFI 19 cm... doc says it could be due to sugar too, so my GTT is on 8th sep... one more worry added to my basket or is this normal? help friends! anyone went thro this?


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi, Still reading and keeping up. Still pregnant :thumbup: I've been having off and on contractions all weekend, started up on friday but nothing regular and then yesterday they full stopped, nothing so far today :) Not sure what is going on. I have an appointment on this friday with an ultrasound when I will be 36 weeks :) crossing my fingers I get there. Called the OB unit when they started, they said it still had to be 4 or more in an hour and the most I had over the 4 days was 3 in an hour, they were so random but strong like when I was in ptl at 32 weeks. *shrugs* No leaking/bleeding/anything although I did have some increased discharge but not much and that has stopped too. I am guess it was the heat again or I was a bit dehydrated. Other than that, still taking it easy, still at work, lifting and caring for my DD is getting a lot harder, I feel it more. Been getting tired more easily, but I remember that from my first. This little one is very strong and quite kicky, much more than my first. I bet she will come out walking she kicks me so strongly, lol. I'm waddling like a duck now a lot too, she is so low. Oh! and she got her first hiccups a couple days ago :happydance: I was excited about that.


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladsy just wondering if any of you have been given vaginal pessarys being progesterone to use and if so what u found wiht them did u leak lots was it chalky or ok i have entered the optimum trial in the uk on the isle of wight and there is 50/50 chance i have progesterone tabs and 50/50 i dnt so just wanted to know what to look out for to see if i may have the real deal or fake thankyou....also everything ok wiht my stitch so far had a scan and my cervix is closed which is brill seems it was 1 cm open when i had my emergents stitch fitted at 18 weeks im now 23 :) cant wait to make it to 24 weeks then every week is a bonus as had my last at 30 weeks hope ure all well xxxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I use them nightly Kim. They create extra CM and do leak. Mine leak clear and sometimes white though I wouldn't call it chalky. It also makes my urine look a little odd with a little bit of white in it or a kind of greasy look to it (floating on top). Sorry about all the tmi.


----------



## lizziedripping

mayaa said:


> Hey Lizzie, guess you missed my post! :) Need some help with this hun! Reposting it!
> 
> Hi ladies.. i'm back from my 28 weeks scan... regarding cervix, it has remained the same length since the stitch...2.1 cms closed and stitch is at the very end of the cervix...so doc said that is good... baby is doing good.. but one line in the report scared me... My amniotic fluid is slightly on the higher side of normal...that is AFI 19 cm... doc says it could be due to sugar too, so my GTT is on 8th sep... one more worry added to my basket or is this normal? help friends! anyone went thro this?

Hi Maya - frustratingly I hadn't missed your post and had typed out a huge post in reply only for my iPad to bounce me off the Internet before pressing send! :growlmad: it's happening a lot lately and because I've got 4 kids I have to wait for a 'window' before I can re type - sorry :hugs:

Your af is still only hi end of normal, so at this stage there really is no need to panic. Usually it's when the fluid rises rapidly over a short space of time that it might indicate a problem, but even then some women can have excess amounts later on in pregnancy for no identifiable reason. Having had a normal anomaly scan is even more encouraging and probably means the higher af is fine.

You might have GD which could account for the higher levels, but equally you might not and this is just one of those things lovely. Totally understand your anxiety, but at this stage I'm not worried, this is still more likely to be totally normal for you in this pregnancy than not xx


----------



## Alisa F

Kimbo - I'm on progesterone suppositories, but I deposit them rectally as I don't want to put anything near the stitch and accidentally introduce any bacteria to the vag. Apparently it doesn't make a diff if you do it vaginally or rectally. I bought some sterile medical disposable gloves online so inwouldnt get smelly finger hahaha :)

I deposit it at night right before bed and my morning poo is white-ish coated and looks chalky but the stuff that comes out me bum isn't chalky as in powdery more of a combo of slightly oily and chalky. But not a nuisance at all. 

My doc said here in UK they have "progesterone police" and don't like giving prog except for the trial but said if I said no to the trial cos of the stress of not knowing if I'm getting placebo or actual stuff she would give me the real goods. So indid and she prescribed me prog. So if u want the real stuff maybe try that approach...


----------



## DMJ

kimbotrav said:


> hi ladsy just wondering if any of you have been given vaginal pessarys being progesterone to use and if so what u found wiht them did u leak lots was it chalky or ok i have entered the optimum trial in the uk on the isle of wight and there is 50/50 chance i have progesterone tabs and 50/50 i dnt so just wanted to know what to look out for to see if i may have the real deal or fake thankyou....also everything ok wiht my stitch so far had a scan and my cervix is closed which is brill seems it was 1 cm open when i had my emergents stitch fitted at 18 weeks im now 23 :) cant wait to make it to 24 weeks then every week is a bonus as had my last at 30 weeks hope ure all well xxxx

Hi Kim, I too am on the optimum trial. Started this when I was 22 weeks. At first to begin with I wasn't experiencing any changes and so convinced myself that I had the fake ones. But now I believe I'm on the real ones as my cervix length went to 3.7 at my 30 week check up. I put them in vaginally and have never had a problem doing this although I did manage to touch my stitch one time which worried me stupid but caused no harm. I never used to leak that much when I was on my bed rest but now I'm not on it I do find that I'm leaking more whitey discharge. Iv got 4 weeks left on the trial. and also like the others have mentioned my urine also has whitey bits floating in it. 
I have had a few side affects but these also could just be normal pregnancy issues lol! Xx


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie.. i just hope i can convince my dr that i want to use those instead.. i kinda feel bad becuase i think they have already gone to the trouble of getting me approved for the p17.. plus i dont want him to think i feel like i "know" more then he does about it?? do ya know what i mean lol


----------



## kimbotrav

WTBmyBFP said:


> I use them nightly Kim. They create extra CM and do leak. Mine leak clear and sometimes white though I wouldn't call it chalky. It also makes my urine look a little odd with a little bit of white in it or a kind of greasy look to it (floating on top). Sorry about all the tmi.

thnakyou i will look out for that i am hoping that mine is the real ones not the fake ones but i was more than happy to participate in the trial if it will help against prem labour in the future :) xxxxx


----------



## kimbotrav

Alisa F said:


> Kimbo - I'm on progesterone suppositories, but I deposit them rectally as I don't want to put anything near the stitch and accidentally introduce any bacteria to the vag. Apparently it doesn't make a diff if you do it vaginally or rectally. I bought some sterile medical disposable gloves online so inwouldnt get smelly finger hahaha :)
> 
> I deposit it at night right before bed and my morning poo is white-ish coated and looks chalky but the stuff that comes out me bum isn't chalky as in powdery more of a combo of slightly oily and chalky. But not a nuisance at all.
> 
> My doc said here in UK they have "progesterone police" and don't like giving prog except for the trial but said if I said no to the trial cos of the stress of not knowing if I'm getting placebo or actual stuff she would give me the real goods. So indid and she prescribed me prog. So if u want the real stuff maybe try that approach...

thnakyou so much for your reply :) and thats true they dnt like giving it out at all for soem reason but yes could try your approach :winkwink: thnakyou i will see how i go just hope i got real ones :) take care xxxx


----------



## kimbotrav

DMJ said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> hi ladsy just wondering if any of you have been given vaginal pessarys being progesterone to use and if so what u found wiht them did u leak lots was it chalky or ok i have entered the optimum trial in the uk on the isle of wight and there is 50/50 chance i have progesterone tabs and 50/50 i dnt so just wanted to know what to look out for to see if i may have the real deal or fake thankyou....also everything ok wiht my stitch so far had a scan and my cervix is closed which is brill seems it was 1 cm open when i had my emergents stitch fitted at 18 weeks im now 23 :) cant wait to make it to 24 weeks then every week is a bonus as had my last at 30 weeks hope ure all well xxxx
> 
> Hi Kim, I too am on the optimum trial. Started this when I was 22 weeks. At first to begin with I wasn't experiencing any changes and so convinced myself that I had the fake ones. But now I believe I'm on the real ones as my cervix length went to 3.7 at my 30 week check up. I put them in vaginally and have never had a problem doing this although I did manage to touch my stitch one time which worried me stupid but caused no harm. I never used to leak that much when I was on my bed rest but now I'm not on it I do find that I'm leaking more whitey discharge. Iv got 4 weeks left on the trial. and also like the others have mentioned my urine also has whitey bits floating in it.
> I have had a few side affects but these also could just be normal pregnancy issues lol! XxClick to expand...

hi thats great im not the only one :) i have just started and im 23 weeks im really hoping i got real ones 2 lol like everyone is spose but i expect well never know which is annoyoing thats brill news tough u must have the real deal if its lengthening your cervix :) really pleased for you. did u have the fibronecting test done 2? i did mine was negative at the moment which was lvly to hear. what do your tablets look like? do they have a smell to them or noe mine feel kind of plastic lol weird xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DMJ

Hi Kim, Im always trying to guess if I have the real ones or not lol!
The tablets are like a whitey colour with the same plastic coating like u explained, they have no smell to them. 
I too had the Fnn test and mine came back negative too :thumbup:


----------



## kimbotrav

DMJ said:


> Hi Kim, Im always trying to guess if I have the real ones or not lol!
> The tablets are like a whitey colour with the same plastic coating like u explained, they have no smell to them.
> I too had the Fnn test and mine came back negative too :thumbup:

lol its horrible not knowing isnt it thats exsactly what my tablets are like how annoying lol and thats great news to yours was negative hopefully well get further how early did u have ure last baby? my little boy was born 29+5 and we were very lucky he is all ok and now a happy 1 year old xxxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Right I suppose it's time to join this thread :)

Firstly my name is Hayley and I'm 32, DH is 40 and we have 4 other children :wave:

I have been stalking for some time as I knew I was going to be preganant again and having to get another suture at some point in the future. Well the future is here and I'm scheduled for my 4th, yes 4th stitch on the 11th September when I'll be about 15 weeks along.

I have a very long history, too long to type here all in one go, but if anyone wants to ask me anything feel free. This is my 5th pregnancy, 4th one with a suture, you'll see from my sig when my girls were born etc. It will be my 2nd elective stitch, the other two being emergencies.

I had my 12 week scan today and also my first consultant appointment to arrange the suture placement. I love him, he let me tell him what I wanted and then said 'ok that sounds reasonable, shall I book you in'. I knew him from my last pregnancy and he was the same then so I kinda guessed he would very easy going about me wanting the suture done again.

I'm also going to do the optimum trial as I see a few of you are already on, as I have had 2 previous deliveries prior to the 34/35 week mark. I'm on the iow and they said it's quite unusual for them to get these kind of trials over here, so I feel quite lucky to be able to take part even if I only get the placaebo.

Anyways thats me, look forward to chatting to you over the next few months :flower:


----------



## LindyB

Congratulations on your pregnancy babymaybe and its lovely to have you here! :flower: 
With your emergency stitches how many weeks were you when you had them and how many weeks were you when you delivered? Also how active were you with these pregnancies?

Sorry to be so nosey!!

My first stitch was an elective at 16 weeks (delivered at 37 wks) . This time it was put in at 20 weeks after funnelling/shortened cervix. I'm almost 30 weeks now which feels a lot better!


----------



## LindyB

I can't believe I've just done this! My parents are staying to help me look after my two children. Anyway they were making more of a mess trying to change his dirty nappy. They really drive me mad sometimes. Arthur was getting extremely upset so I picked him up and carried him upstairs. All 12kg of him. I haven't carried him or lifted him for over 10 weeks! 
I saw how upset he was and totally forgot about not lifting him and my dodgy cervix! :dohh:
Now I'm panicking.
My dad was cross with me as well. But if they could change a flippin nappy without all that stress then I wouldn't have had to step in! 

Have I caused loads of damage??
I did carry on lifting and carrying Leo (who was heavier) with my 1st stitich pregnancy but as that was put in as a precaution I was never as worried as I am now. Please help!!:nope:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi Lindy, thanks for the welcome :)

With the first suture I dilated at 24 weeks and the consultant said when put it in he could see the af and hair!! That was scary, she came at 32+5 so it did it's job just about. I wasn't told to do anything different though activity wise and I'm sure that would have helped somewhat!

The second one I funnelled internally, but not externally at 20 weeks, they put the stitch in the day after the scan and again I still did everything as usual. I had a slight ptl scare at 32 weeks, but after a night in hospital was allowed home and the pregnancy continued to term.

I've never been advised bed rest or even modified bed rest with the sutures and in fact last time with the elective one I had at 14+ weeks I was very active all the way through and went to 41+3. My consultant is not 100% convinced that I would have needed the stitch last time, but based on my history would rather put one in than not and then have the worry of it dilating. Personally I do think I need it, and psychologically it makes a lot of difference to me knowing it's there.

I also love it when I get to the 30 week point, my consultant is quite sure I will again, so that's reassuring to hear :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Lindy, don't panic hun. I carried and lifted my almost 3 year old all the time last time I had a suture and nothing came of it. Just the once won't hurt.


----------



## LindyB

They are still shouting at each other over whose fault the dirty nappy fiasco was. And there's poo on the cream carpet. 
I know - why do we have a cream carpet with two small boys! It was more of a biscuit colour on the sample!

This will all be worth it in the end!!


----------



## LindyB

Thank you Hayley for the quick reply and reassurance!
Your second stitch pregnancy sounds like a bit like my current one. My consultant is also like yours in that he has never suggested bed rest. Although Tues, wed and Thursdays when my parents are here I do stay out of the way as much as possible with my feet up or in bed because my parents drive me mad!!
My boys are going to nursery most of next week to use up some hours we are owed so I'll have a parents free week!.

I do appreciate the help from them - it is a lot to ask. I sometimes wonder how me and my sister survived!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh dear with the carpet. We used to have carpet, but when we moved into this house a good 6 years ago now, we decided on leather sofas and laminate flooring! All wipe clean! :haha: I'd love some nice squishy carpet in our next place though, I miss it having had a hard floor for so long!

Your parents sound fab for steppng in to help out with your boys, but I get what you mean about having them around all the time too. My mum is great with my girls when I need help, but too long spent with her and I feel like I'm losing the plot slightly! I also wonder how me and my sister managed to get through childhood sometimes :haha:

I'm quite looking forward to my girls going back to school next week, it means I do actually get to put my feet up for a bit while they are there and also get to see the DH a bit more as I can pop in to his work and see him, which I can't do with all the kids!


----------



## DMJ

kimbotrav said:


> DMJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kim, Im always trying to guess if I have the real ones or not lol!
> The tablets are like a whitey colour with the same plastic coating like u explained, they have no smell to them.
> I too had the Fnn test and mine came back negative too :thumbup:
> 
> lol its horrible not knowing isnt it thats exsactly what my tablets are like how annoying lol and thats great news to yours was negative hopefully well get further how early did u have ure last baby? my little boy was born 29+5 and we were very lucky he is all ok and now a happy 1 year old xxxxxClick to expand...

We lost our little girl at 22 weeks and our little boy was born at 23 weeks but passed away when he was 6 months old. I'm so glad to have gotten this far and my cervix still behaving xx


----------



## kimbotrav

DMJ said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kim, Im always trying to guess if I have the real ones or not lol!
> The tablets are like a whitey colour with the same plastic coating like u explained, they have no smell to them.
> I too had the Fnn test and mine came back negative too :thumbup:
> 
> lol its horrible not knowing isnt it thats exsactly what my tablets are like how annoying lol and thats great news to yours was negative hopefully well get further how early did u have ure last baby? my little boy was born 29+5 and we were very lucky he is all ok and now a happy 1 year old xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> We lost our little girl at 22 weeks and our little boy was born at 23 weeks but passed away when he was 6 months old. I'm so glad to have gotten this far and my cervix still behaving xxClick to expand...

ahh bless u that is awful so sorry :( ..... im so glad ure cervix is behaving ths time and hopefully it will carry on :) keeping everythung crossed for us both :hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Alisa F

A couple of you have asked about progesterone so I thought I'd give you my update. I started cyclogest 400mg daily rectal suppositories 3 weeks ago. Had a scan today and my cervix has gone from 28mm to 31mm. Very happy! :)


----------



## Alisa F

Question about cervical length ABOVE the stitch... Was told at today's scan I've got 6mm above the stitch. I'm 21 weeks tomorrow. Doc said she expects it to reduce all the way down to the stitch and that it's normal/expected for me. 

At what point did you ladies have no cervix left above the stitch?


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys just wondering wiht the progesterone did you get very weepy and moody and tired lol i have a 50 chane of having real or fake ones but since i have started them i am unusually emotional ext xxxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Well two things: 1. Yes I'm super emotional due to being on added progesterone. 2. Being pregnant in general also makes people super emotional. 

So you either have the real deal and/or you are pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Alisa F

I haven't felt error or moody at all since I started the progesterone.


----------



## lch28

guess what ladies. my cervix is 4cm i am thrilled! we were supposed to find out gender today but babys legs were crossed so have to wait 4 more weeks


----------



## baby_maybe

Great cervical length there lch :) Shame about baby having it's legs crossed, that happened in my last pregnancy and we didn't get another scan either!


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hey ladies! It has been a while....I have seemed to have visitors almost every day lately and haven't been able to check the site. I hope all are well.

So I am 30 weeks tomorrow and had a doctor appointment today. During the sonogram the tech could get a good heartbeat (148bpm), but could not get my baby to move. I told her he has been a little more still the last couple of days and she told the doctor who decided to do a heartbeat/movement monitor on me. He started moving around once they gave me some juice and strapped the monitor on me and doctor even felt him kick. She didn't seem worried after the test, but now I am! She told me I should feel at least 4 kicks every hour and if not, to drink juice and lay on my side to see if he will start moving. Funny thing is, as soon as I returned home, he started moving quite a bit. I have read other sites that say I should set a time, twice each day, to count kicks and during those times, I should feel at least 10 kicks within 2 hours. All this counting is just more stressful! What has anyone else experienced with this?

I am also worried because I am funneling more now, but my cervix length is still 2.5cm and the baby (who has been head down almost the entire time) just now decided to go breach. I think he is confused lol and I am hoping he turns back around before time to deliver. 

Crazy... I am not as worried about my cervix now, but now the movement and breach thing is going to be constantly on my mind. There is always something to worry about apparently. :wacko:

Thanks for listening (or reading) my venting.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hmmm I think, but I'll have to double check or if someone else (lizzie) could confirm, that here we go on on 10 movements in a 12 hour period. If you have less than that then you're supposed to contact the maternity unit for advice or to go in and get monitored.

Your cervix still sounds fine though, even if you have funnelled to the stitch you still have the length and you're too far along now for the baby to just pop out without some contractions actively dilating your cervix open.


----------



## LaRockera

*Ich* - congrats, hon, brilliant cervical length. Never mind about gender, the important thing is that you're going through a safe pregnancy. You'll find out what you're carrying soon enough.:thumbup:

*Chovie *- or rather, *Lizzie*, how familiar does all this sound? Lizzie will surely remember how paranoid I got towards the third trimester with baby movement. Typical. Once the great danger of IC has passed, we need to find something else to worry about. Well, let me tell you this. I was exactly the same as you. I made innumerable visits to my local maternity triage, got wired with the fetal monitor innumerable times, and innumerable times I was sent off home. I was told that it's 10 movements in 24 hours, not 12. Actually, my doctor in Greece told me (but I was 34 weeks by the time I saw him, so perhaps this was different?) it's five movements per 24 hours. The juice/cold drink test is great. Lie down on your side and wait a couple of hours. If bubber doesn't move, then call triage- always, always call- but chances are, your bubba is absolutely fine. They tend to move far less, and their patters to be all over the place at this stage. But always, always call.

I'm waiting to read more success stories then. Brilliant, how brilliant guys.


----------



## chistiana

Hey chovie! I just wanted to reassure you too... I was constantly worried about baby movement...all the googling and kick counts n not being able to actually count as many as i read made me super paranoid nut it was always nothing more than that! As long as bub kicks a few times throughout the day you re ok hun! Ad my doc put it "babies are allowed to have a quite day or two, no??"


----------



## ChovieGirl

Thanks so much for your responses...It really makes me feel better. He does seem to have lazy days. It is like he is active for a few days and then a couple days I feel like there is nothing I can do to get him to move. He has done this more than once to me. Lol. He is in his active stage right now again. I think he is going to be like his dad...Likes to play tricks on me! :dohh:

Ich - I am so happy that your cervix length is great. Are you still using the Crinone progesterone gel or did you decide to switch to the shots?


----------



## lch28

=[ chovie im not sure what im doing. my doctor doesn't think the gel will do anything.. and i have just talked to my insurance company. the shots are going to cost me over 1000 dollars. I just got laid off last week and we cant afford this =[


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> =[ chovie im not sure what im doing. my doctor doesn't think the gel will do anything.. and i have just talked to my insurance company. the shots are going to cost me over 1000 dollars. I just got laid off last week and we cant afford this =[

Goodness!!! I am so sorry you were laid off. I know it is hard. I have been on the progesterone gel and it has helped all the way up to now, so if you cannot afford the shots, I really think the gel can help. If you haven't already, you might want to mention to your doctor your situation and see what options you have. Due to being placed on bed rest, my 12 weeks of FMLA (Family Medical Leave Act) protection ran out August 3rd and the company I worked for let me go as well. It is definitely a struggle right now, but it will all be worth it once your baby comes. Since you were laid off, are you going to use the time to stay at home on bed rest or are you looking for another job? I have somewhat searched online for a "work at home" job, but most of the ones I have found do not seem legit.

Is the insurance just not covering the shots or are they that expensive because you are losing your insurance due to the loss of your job? Also, are the shots $1000/month or for the entire time?

Warning this is lengthy!!! LOL Assuming that the shots are so expensive due to the loss of insurance coverage... There are laws in place to where you have the right to keep your insurance by buying it back (laws may vary by state). COBRA laws allow you to buy back the insurance plan you were on and I believe by law, your company has 30 days from the time of your loss of job to send you something in the mail regarding this. Although it is expensive (because you have to pay 100% of your insurance premiums each month) it should still be a lot cheaper than having to pay $1000 for the progesterone shots, if the shots are $1000/month. At the moment I pay around $500/month to keep my insurance, but it is well worth it right now due to the doctor's fees, hospital fees, progesterone gel etc. As soon as I have my baby, I plan to either find a private plan or find another job that offers benefits...even though I would love to be a stay at home mom. It stinks because most private plans will not take a person on if they are already pregnant, which is considered a pre-exisiting condition to them. Fortunately, COBRA laws were put into place partly for this reason.

Check out this link regarding COBRA laws if it applies to you:
https://www.dol.gov/dol/topic/health-plans/cobra.htm

Also, not sure why you were laid off, but you might also check out the below link regarding FMLA laws for New Jersey. The company you worked for should have adhered to these laws as well:
https://www.state.nj.us/treasury/pensions/epbam/additional/fmla-overview.htm

Keep your chin up... You are in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

hello hun.
well see i can still keep my insurnace company for 12-18 months because i was laid off. thats the rules here.. if you are laid off and not fired you keep your insurance until the 18 months runs out or you get a new job.

so the cost is with insurance!!!! they told me without insurance it would be 5000 a week! 5000 FOR ONE SHOT!!! these people must come from some other planet..


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Ask about custom blended vaginal suppositories as well. Your insurance might cover those too.


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> hello hun.
> well see i can still keep my insurnace company for 12-18 months because i was laid off. thats the rules here.. if you are laid off and not fired you keep your insurance until the 18 months runs out or you get a new job.
> 
> so the cost is with insurance!!!! they told me without insurance it would be 5000 a week! 5000 FOR ONE SHOT!!! these people must come from some other planet..

That is great that you are able to keep your insurance, but Holy Cow!!! I didn't realize those shots were so expensive. It seems like the shots wouldn't be so expensive since they are fairly common. I know a girl on Medicaid who has been getting the shots and she only pays $80 per shot. I guess she gets it cheaper since it is government funded for her. Just doesn't seem right since we have to pay out the wazoo for our premiums. Medicaid and Chips are also both options; although, you have to be in a certain financial bracket to qualify.


----------



## lch28

tell her to PM me and ill give her the info for there patient assistance program - i just got approved for free shots for the remainder of the pregnancy


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> tell her to PM me and ill give her the info for there patient assistance program - i just got approved for free shots for the remainder of the pregnancy

Yay! So glad you just got approved!

She is actually scheduled to deliver tomorrow at 38 weeks along, so she no longer requires the shots. She is another incompetent cervix success story and she never had a cerclage; although she was on hospital bed rest for a couple of weeks. Just very reassuring to see other ladies make it to the finish line! :)


----------



## lch28

that is great. any reason they are inducing her? or does she need a c section?


----------



## ChovieGirl

Not sure. I think she is just being induced...I am not positive, but I think she was also having blood pressure issues, so maybe they are inducing her to prevent risks from that.?.


----------



## Lou78

Hi ladies, I am pg with no 2, 13 weeks today and have a dd who is 2 and a half. I was diagnosed with IC first time round, cervix was 2cm and was having mild contractions. From 29 weeks was told to be on bed rest...went full term. From 38 weeks doc said I could walk around again and dd arrived 5 days later.
Have obviously been for my 12 week scan and told new doctor (now in different country) my history. He said he doesn't think I had IC...?! He has told me I can have stitch if I want... Will be so much harder to do bed rest with little one...think I want to go for it? It is good to see that some of you were ok with 2nd pregnancy, but I don't want to go through the stress of worrying about the possibility of it happening. If you had the option at this point would you have the stitch?


----------



## LaRockera

*Lou *- welcome, hon. I am one to always advise pro-stitch, and I believe that if your first doc diagnosed IC, he probably had good indications for it. An elective stitch until 16 weeks means that you won't have to go on bed rest (even though you'll still be expected to put your feet up at any given chance, and avoid house chores, exercising, intercourse and walking for too long). Second, most of the time, the stitch does work. Trust me when I say you'll be much more relaxed with a stitch in than without. So, I see every reason to go ahead with it, and none to dismiss it. Since your doctor is okay, go ahead and have a cerclage inserted, honey. x


----------



## angel229

Morning ladies. How is everyone.
For once I don't have a question. I just wanted to say I am laid on my bed watching my belly move by itself. I love that sensation x x x


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi Lou, I'm about to have my 4th stitch placed and I would also always go with this option rather than not. My last two pregnancies have gone all the way to term/overdue, one of them with an emergency stitch at 20 weeks and the last one with an elective stitch at 14 weeks. This time I am scheduled for 15 weeks, which for me will be the week after next. I am nervous about the procedure, I always am, but I know it's for the best and I would rather that, than the possibility of silently dilating and ending up in premature labour.

Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## Lou78

baby_maybe said:


> Hi Lou, I'm about to have my 4th stitch placed and I would also always go with this option rather than not. My last two pregnancies have gone all the way to term/overdue, one of them with an emergency stitch at 20 weeks and the last one with an elective stitch at 14 weeks. This time I am scheduled for 15 weeks, which for me will be the week after next. I am nervous about the procedure, I always am, but I know it's for the best and I would rather that, than the possibility of silently dilating and ending up in premature labour.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide xx

Thankyou, I think I should go for it. Did you have yours with local anesthetic or general?


----------



## xUniquex

Hello all,

I last came here last when I was pregnant with my youngest.
I have a didelphic uterus with double cervix and an incomplete vaginal septum, I also only have one ovary and Fallopian tube thanks to having a rare form of ovarian cancer back in 2007 when I was 20.

My eldest was a high risk pregnancy and I was closely monitored for cervical incompetence. Waters went a 37 weeks and he was born the next day.

My youngest didn't go so well,Dilatation at 22 weeks saw me rushed to theatre for an emergency stitch,which held well until I gt a water infection at 31 weeks but the registra failed o treat me :( 
I ended up in prem labour which they couldn't stop and DS2 was born at 32+5.

He needed no breathing support thanks to the steroids and came home two weeks later exclusively breast fed! 

We are now thinking of TTC but I have a few questions...

I understand I will have a stitch placed around 12-14 weeks? Are these more successful than emergency stitches?
I understand sex is a big no no until stitch removal?
Is all exercise off the cards? Is swimming allowed or is it an infection risk?
Does a stitch have to be removed under local in hospital?
Any tips on how to go the distance?
I really want a hwba2c but need to get to 37 weeks at least to do that.. 

Sorry for all the questions!

Xxx


----------



## LaRockera

*Unique *- First of all, wow. Wow, you went through a LOT. Congrats on being so strong and optimistic. 

To answer your questions, an elective stitch, placed between 13-16 weeks has an extremely high rate of success. It's placed there to stop your cervix from taking any initiatives :dohh:. An elective stitch does not necessarily equal bed rest, you should however put your feet up at any given chance, don't walk for too long, avoid house chores and, unfortunately yes, any form of exercise, and intercourse. Try to steer clear of infections. Wash yourself regularly (but don't douche), wear cotton undies (I used to sleep commando), eat tons of yogurt or take probiotics, avoid sugary foods as best as you can and get the nasty, bitter cranberry juice from a health store (or any sort of unsugared vit c really). 

It may sound like a lot but to be fair, it's worth every second of agony, pain, stress, it's all so worth it. You've been there twice already so you know.

Good luck, hon.:flower:


----------



## Alisa F

Hi unique - I'm in a similar situation. I have unicornuate uterus which I understand is one of your didelphys'. so I'm being treated like a multiple pregnancy. I can't give you much advice as it's my first stitch but I can tell u my protocol for this preg if it helps at all as I've seen all the best high risk obs in UK so if you can't have faith in them who can you tryst eh...?

I had a stitch at 12+3. Cervical scan measurements every 3 wks but you could have less or more depending in how your cervix holds up. Urine culture every fortnight (not dip stick test) but this is cos I had group b strep and if found in my urine I have to take antibiotics. Which i have twice already. Progesterone suppositories from 18 wks. No sex, swimming, exercise. Bed rest was discouraged for me but dic said "you can go out for lunch or dinner if you go by car". Basic rule not to walk around too much or too long, keep my feet up, and no carrying heavy stuff like shopping or picking up toddlers etc...

Everyone is different though, so your doc may advise something totally different based on how your preg progresses but I just thought you might like to know my treatment seeing as we have similar uterine anomaly on top of the weak cervix. Good luck xxx


----------



## lch28

The elective stitch is much more effective then emergent hun.

My doctor is all for sex during the stitch. I am too scared though lol.

I was told to take it easy and i can have short walks. No swimming, no bath.

From what i have read, only removed under local if it gets embedded


----------



## xUniquex

Thanks for the replies ladies.. 
I'm a little gutted about swimming as I was hoping to stay fit/healthy by doing that when pregnant
I've got some weight I wanted to lose before ttc but I don't think that I will lose it in time if that makes sense? I'm trying very hard though!
It's going to be so hard to not do much, I work part time in the community and my boys re 2 and 3!


----------



## LindyB

ChovieGirl said:


> Thanks so much for your responses...It really makes me feel better. He does seem to have lazy days. It is like he is active for a few days and then a couple days I feel like there is nothing I can do to get him to move. He has done this more than once to me. Lol. He is in his active stage right now again. I think he is going to be like his dad...Likes to play tricks on me! :dohh:
> 
> Ich - I am so happy that your cervix length is great. Are you still using the Crinone progesterone gel or did you decide to switch to the shots?

This is exactly the same as me at the moment. i'm the same gestation as you too. As soon as I say to someone "This baby is really active" I don't feel anything for ages. Whenever I ring maternity triage to say I'm worried that I haven't felt any movements then the baby starts moving! xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Lou78 said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lou, I'm about to have my 4th stitch placed and I would also always go with this option rather than not. My last two pregnancies have gone all the way to term/overdue, one of them with an emergency stitch at 20 weeks and the last one with an elective stitch at 14 weeks. This time I am scheduled for 15 weeks, which for me will be the week after next. I am nervous about the procedure, I always am, but I know it's for the best and I would rather that, than the possibility of silently dilating and ending up in premature labour.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide xx
> 
> Thankyou, I think I should go for it. Did you have yours with local anesthetic or general?Click to expand...

I had it done under a local hun xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :flower: Hope everyone is well?

Sorry I've been gone for a few days, visitors are staying at the moment, and my tribe have been unwell so a lethal combination lol. If anyone wants my thoughts specifically on anything, then please let me know and I'll answer direct - its quicker than me trawling back through all the pages I've missed. I really don't mind and would like to help if I can.

PS - Hi uniquex - not on Facebook honey, but you could pm me any time you like with questions. As for you queries here, the other ladies have said it all really. Elective stitching is very effective, swimming is not advised but once you've reached a 'safe' gestation it probably wouldn't do any harm. If for you the benefits outweighs the low risks, then it might be ok. Take care and good luck with ttc :hugs:


----------



## Katece

I have been reading this thread for the past few days. I'm up to the April 2012 posts, and am starting to wonder if reading them is making me feel worse instead of better. I'm envious of the many women who seemed to be well into their third trimester. I lost my son at 24 weeks, in July. My heart is still so broken over his being gone. I should be 30 weeks now, and joyful about his arrival instead of so empty and sad.


I am a military spouse, and was in the middle of a move to a new state when I noticed mucus discharge. On the day we moved into our new house, I went to the hospital. In the space of 4 hours I went from 1.8 cm to .8 cm and dilated half a cm. I was given an emergency McDonald cerclage, at just about 20 weeks, and sent home to a house full of moving boxes for bedrest.

Two weeks later, my MFM saw that my membranes were bulging past the stitch, and I was 4-5 cm dilated, though I had no blood or other symptoms. I was taken by ambulance to a hospital with a NICU where I remained in Trendelenburg position for 5 days, using bedpans for all elimination, and not sitting up to eat. The doctors said I didn't need to be so strict, but I insisted. I was given magnesium sulfate and indocin.

On the morning of July 23, I began bleeding and contracting strongly and painfully,*at 15, then 10, then 5-7 minute intervals.*

I was 7 cm dilated, and my son's leg was intermittently in my vagina, but my water had not yet broken. The doctors warned that if my water broke, he would likely slip out with his neck caught in my cervix. They recommended a c-section, so we could get him safely to the NICU to give him the best possible chance of survival.*

My husband and I weighed the decision for hours, and cancelled two scheduled c-sections during that long day, hoping something would change and we could hold our baby longer.*

The contractions just kept getting stronger and closer, and we finally decided to listen to the many doctors trying to convince us to have a c-section. If I had it to do over again, I might have waited until he was born in the bed - but I made what seemed the best of two horrible choices, at the time.*

I am heartbroken and not emotionally ready to try again. But nonetheless, I am made even more sad that it will take me so long to be physically ready to try again. I had a 
classical c-section, so the doctors have warned me to wait at least 9 mo ths, ideally 
18, to try again. But I am almost 39, and don't have months of time to waste.

I know I have rambled on, but I just am not that great at organizing my thoughts these days, and I invite anyone to comment on any part of my experience that resonates.

I'm writing now, instead of lurking, because I am hopeful to get some support on this board. I hope my story doesn't frighten the ladies who are in the midst of an IC pregnancy now. Being honest, it's hard for me not to feel a bit jealous, but I do wish you all the best.


----------



## Katece

A few more things I wanted to mention, in case they are helpful for others:
1. I had a HSG before my pregnancy, and they told me I had an arcuate uterus. They were never more specific than that, so I don't know if I have a septate or anything, though I asked to see images from the procedure.
2. I had spotting daily from week 6 to 12, though they never could explain why. I wentvto a private doctor for one visit to get progesterone, because my military doctor refused to give it. I had miscarried last year at 6 weeks, and I had convinced myself it was due ti low progesterone, though of course it could have been for any reason. I took 
progesterone orally from week 6 to 14.
3. In week 19, I had an anatomic scan that showed the baby was growing wonderfully. They measured my cervix abdominally that day, and it was over 4 cm. That night, I 
passed some tissue, which scared me a great deal. I went back the next day and they did a vaginal us and saw that my cervix was 3 cm and funneling. I begged for a cerclage, and they said my length was still long enough, and there was no way to know if it actually had shortened, because it had been measured two different ways. They said there was some "debris" in the funnel, and told me to come back the next week. When I returned, they found that the debris had moved into my cervical canal, but it was closed above and below the debris. They said all was fine, and I would be safe to drive myself to our new state. Two days after is where the rest of my story began, which is posted above. I will never know if things would be different if they had given me a cerclage as I had begged them to do, or if my move had not occurred right in the middle of the most worrying weeks of an IC pregnancy.
3.


----------



## ChovieGirl

Katece - 

I am truly so sorry for your loss. I know it is hard right now to read others' posts and to think about all the "what ifs". Everyone copes differently, but for me, I had to temporarily not look at anything baby related until I healed some; however, I did feel the need to talk about it to others. It really does help to have support! The "what if's" can make it even harder. Unfortunately, as with most 2nd trimester losses, we don't learn about these things until after we have experienced a loss.

I have had 2 miscarriages (one at 21 weeks) and I know it can crush all your hopes and dreams. You will find that a lot of the ladies on the forum have had miscarriages in their 2nd trimester and a lot have had successful pregnancies following. There is still hope!

We are here for you and you are in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

katece - im so so sorry for your loss honey.. i lost my daughter in February at 23 weeks and 6 days. It is utterly heart breaking and the worst thing anyone can go through. Your loss sounds a lot like mine, my doctors wouldn't listen to me when i knew something was wrong and i constantly wonder what would have been if they had checked my cervix a week prior to my loss like i kept asking. I called every day for a week. I am so sorry you have gone through this. I think its important that you don't give up. Allow yourself the time to grieve and don't question any of your feelings. I am wondering why you got a C section. My baby was breech too but they actually wouldn't let me get one. For some reason in the moment i didnt want to go through delivery. My water also had never broken. They never mentioned anything about her neck . Im sorry that you had to get a C section and now have a long recovery time. That being said I do know of people who have gotten pregnant before the 9-18 months. My friend got prengant 6 months aftre a C section. Next time, you should get an elective stitch, done around 12-14 weeks. These have the best success rate. Make sure you get a doctor you are comfortable with. I have a new doctor and i really love him. Lots of :hugs: and we are all here for support


----------



## LaRockera

Katece- yet another heartbreaking, alas infuriating story of a loss happening because of medical negligence. Reading stories like that make me fume. I'm so, so very sorry. Most of the ladies here can relate. They experienced such losses themselves, so you're sure to get plenty of support here.

If you've read until April 2012 then you've read my case, and seen how many times I was laughed at for having an elective cerclage with no previous loss. The protocol in Greece is that early funneling is a good indication of a cerclage necessity length aside. I am now considering filing a complaint against the NHS registrar that laughed at my face and even refused to check if my amniotic fluid was leaking. Criminal, criminal negligence in my opinion. 

In any case, the one thing I can help you with is re your c-section. My gyno (and he's one of the best in the world) told me that after three months I can start trying for a baby again. Some say six months, some don't say anything. I know different doctors say different things, but if my doctor says it's three months then I trust him. The only thing is that you're not going to have a vaginal birth. It's three years from a c-section that a VBAC can occur.

I was also on progesterone since day one, until about week 12/13. Pills+injections, every time I saw spotting. 

I'm not sure where you're based, but if you want to travel abroad and have the stitch done, I can recommend my own doctor. His office arranges accommodation from people abroad as he has plenty of foreign patients. PM me if you want.


----------



## LindyB

Katece I am so sorry for your loss and the difficult time you are going through. I would like echo what LaRockera said about medical staff questioning her elective stitch. I had an elective stitch with my second child, I hadn't suffered a 2nd trimester loss and my first wasn't born too early really - 34 weeks. But I felt I needed it after I had had repeated procedures on my cervix years before. Most of the doctors/midwives made comments that I didn't need it during that pregnancy. So for my third pregnany my consultant and I decided to watch and wait and my cervix definitely did funnell and lengthen and I had a stitch placed later with less cervix to work with. Obviously I was terrified and have had to do moderate bed rest etc.
I know a lot of people will tell you not to read anything online about pregnancy etc as they don't want you to get more upset. But you sound a bit like me in that when my youngest child was diagnosed with his disabilities, all my friends and familiy tried to stop me from thinking about/reading about these issues - they wanted to take my mind off it. However I found that I needed to know as much as possible to help me to understand what had happened and move on. You will have read all the success stories on this forum and will see that you will have a baby.
Lizzie knows everything about this subject so you should PM her because I think she'll be really good at commenting on the specifics in your situation.

Take care - lots of hugs to you and your hubby xxx:hugs:


----------



## DMJ

Katece, 

Sorry about everything you have had to go through:nope:
But I will just say that I have had two second trimester losses at 22 weeks and 23 weeks. It was only after my second loss that I was told a stitch would be needed in future pregnancies. Everyone is different and copes differently with it all but I was very much determined to try straight away and have a successful pregnancy which so far I am as I'm now at nearly 32 weeks. I wouldn't have been able to do it without family's support. 
Wishing you all the luck Hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Katece - I'm so sorry for your loss hunni. I lost my first daughter at 24+6 and in the next 2 pregnancies was given the watch and wait approach on my cervix. I ended up with 2 emergency sutures one at 24 weeks and one at 20 weeks. I was lucky enough to go to 32 weeks with the first and full term with the second. In my last pregnancy I had an elective suture and never had any issue through the rest of the pregnancy. Again this time I will be having an elective suture placed next week.

Personally I would see another doctor and maybe consider seeking advice about the treatment you were given by your last doc. For doctors not to listen to patients when there is a legitimate reason for concern is unacceptable in my opinion. In fact in the pregnancy where I got my suture at 20 weeks, I was funnelled and they tried to send me home, I stood my ground and refused to go until I'd had a suture placed as I knew by then what the potential outcome would have been if I had not of had it done.

Again I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## MillyBert

Im wondering if you lovely ladys could help/give some advice.

I had 2 previous preterm babys, 1st 36 weeks and 2nd at 32 weeks. i was told if i had 
another i would need a stich put in place.( i moved area at this point

when i found out i was pregnant again i asked straight away for the stich to be put in only to be told by the doctor that the nhs do not do them anymore. i was in and out of hospital with sickness/dehydration and pain in my lower belly from 8 weeks -12 weeks. during this time i was given 9 sti tests as no one listened to me that i had the same partner and we was clean. during one of the examinations i was told my cervix was open. i once again asked for a stich and got refused.

Now i have moved back to where i was from and they have made an urgent referal to see someone about getting a stich put in i am 18 weeks (was 17 when refered) but i have been told i cant be seen until not this thurs but next thurs il be over 20 weeks. 

Where will i stand about getting a stich put in past 20 weeks (will they do it or not). i have been telling and telling every doc/midwife and no one listened. i have so much pain pushing down when im vertical (standing,sitting, evan going to the toilets an effort) that my partner just tells me to stay in bed all day. sorry for a bit of a rant it just seems like none of the doctors are listening to me


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I received mine as an emergency procedure at 23 weeks and 4 days and am still cooking as of 28 and 1.


----------



## Alisa F

Katece - I'm truly sorry for your loss. I remember how it feels when it's all fresh. If it makes you feel better to search for answers then do it. I found that helped but maybe it was time that helped. It's 20 months since we lost our boy at 25+2 and i think time has healed some of the wounds. 

Any uterine anomaly comes with IC risk, but most docs don't remember that from med school unless. Arcuate is the least worst of the anomalies if that helps. I have unicornuate which is the worst apparently. 

With regards to your c-section, I think that was the best decision to have one. We weren't given that option at all, I was made to do footling breech delivery. Baby boys heart rate was perfect seconds before he was delivered..... then he was gone. I will always believe it was the delivery that caused his death. I am still angry and still believe he would be with us today toddling around me right now had they done a csect. 

The point I'm trying to make is you're not alone, you've every right to feel every emotion out there and give yourself time to heal and time to get answers. Above all, take control, see as many specialists as it takes. You have a uterine anomaly and history of late loss, you must have cerclage in future. I have the details of the most experienced and willing consultants in cerclage in UK and USA so please let me know if it will help you to speak with them and I will give you their details xxx


----------



## Alisa F

MillyBert - I almost feel violent towards the person who told you they dont do stitch on nhs! I think all us UK ladies here were stitched on nhs. That's appalling u were told otherwise. 

A good number of ladies on here were stitched at 20+ weeks. If ur appointment is after 20 wks and ur cervix is in a bad state demand an emergent cerclage. Every time I go for my high risk appts I never see the consultant because he is apparently doing emergent cerclages at last minute. That's what they do. You shouldn't have to wait weeks if you need one. Sadly sometimes on nhs u have to make a scene and get a bit hysterical if ur at a bad or busy hospital. I had to do that to get into the high risk clinic, otherwise the midwife saw no need for special care despite the fact I have half a uterus, a stitch and previous late loss! I still want to throttle her when I see her there when we go for our appointments. She avoids me....

Be strong, be firm, don't take no for an answer and don't be afraid to refuse to leave without seeing head consultant until they agree to your stitch xxx

P.s my high risk midwife told me off the record you sometimes need to exaggerate your symptoms to get what you want. But sounds like your pain is bad enough without u having to exaggerate ...


----------



## Katece

Thanks LaRockera.

As a follow-up question, my c-section was the classical vertical incision. Did your gyno say you could try again with that kind, or with a normal horizontal cut, which most women get these days?


----------



## baby_maybe

Milly - all my sutures have been done on the nhs (3 so far) and I'm about to have a fourth. My first one was placed as an emergency at 24 weeks on an open cervix and my consultant was insistent that I have it and he do it himself even though it was very risky at that stage. I managed to get to 32+ weeks and I know it was the suture that saved my little girls life. The second time my consultant (I had moved by then) wouldn't do an elective one and wanted to monitor me, I funnelled at 20 weeks and was told to go home for the weekend and be followed up the next week. I refused to leave the hospital until they agreed to get me admitted to do the procedure. It worked and I had the suture the following morning, I carried to term. Last time round (same area, new consultant) I had an elective placed at 14 weeks, carried to term and never had any issues. This time round with the same consultant it's the same plan, elective suture and hopefully no issues. 

Whatever you have been told about sutures on the nhs is just not true. There are plenty of consultants who are willing to place electives sutures and emergency ones if there is evidence to do so. From the symptoms you have described I would definitely say that you need to make a fuss and get one done. Yes it is slightly higher risk to place once cervical changes have already taken place,but personally I'd rather go for that, than take the possible alternative. Please try and get a consultant or midwife to listen to you, if necessary ask for a second opinion from either another consultant at your hospital or from a consultant at another hospital. At this point if it were me I think I'd just turn up at maternity triage and insist you're not leaving until your concern has been dealt with properly.

Keep us posted on what happens :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Well ladies my morning was interesting. Had some slight discomfort yesterday and just didn't feel quite right, anyway I went to bed to await this mornings feelings. Woke up to some bloody discharge and immediately freaked out thinking something cervix related must be going on. Called maternity and went up to be checked and the midwife tried to listen in but couldn't hear anything (probably just too early). So when the doc came she decided to get the portable scanner and check peanut, who was fine heart beating away and wriggly. She did a speculum and said that she couldn't see any further blood or fluid and that my cervix is long and closed. So sent home, told to take it easy and 'we'll see you next week for your suture'! 

I guess it's always better to get checked, my poor hubby though, I had to call him out of work to take me and get m mum over to watch the girls while we went. He honestly thinks I'm the most neurotic person in the world right now, which I suppose is fair, I'd just rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## angel229

Hi katece, 

Sorry to hear about everything that has happened you. As everyone else has said we are here for you x x

Can I ask why they gave you a classic c- section instead of the horizontal? I thought they had stopped giving those years ago x x

I have had 2 previous horizontal sections. I was told with my first to wait 1 year but didn't get pregnant again for 6 years. With my 2nd I was given no guide lines, I guess they thought I already knew after already having 1. I got pregnant 7 months after having it. I am currently 23+3 Weeks after having an emergency cerclage at 18+6. My cervix was fully open. Never had any previous problems in previous pregnancies. I am not saying that me getting pregnant so soon after my section is the reason for my problems but it has raised questions in my head that I assume will never be answered x x


----------



## Katece

Alisa, thank you for helping me to feel one degree better about my c-section. Though I am sorry that you had to go through the experience of questioning if things would be different if you had a section. Those "what ifs" are so painful, and they play in my mind constantly.

My biggest "what if" is having a McDonald cerclage instead of a Shirodkar. At 20 weeks, when I was .2 cm and dilated a finger, the doctors said I could have a McDonald right away, or a Shirodkar the next morning when the only doctor qualified to do one returned. My cervix had already changed so much in a few hours, that day, I didn't feel I could wait - though a little voice in my head was saying "the other cerclage is better." 

Angel, they said they dud a classical c-section for me because that was the safest for my son, at his early gestational age (24 weeks). I think a lot of moms of micro- preemies get that kind, if they have a section at all.


----------



## baby_maybe

Katece I don't think you should beat yourself up about the type of suture you had. When I was given the emergency one at 24 weeks my consultant said afterwards he could see my waters and my daughters hair floating in it. I had a McDonald suture and it still managed to get me to 32 weeks. What I'm trying to say is that there would be many other things that caused you to labour soon after your suture was placed regardless of the type of suture.

After my first daughter was born at 24+ weeks I thought about what ifs for months after, but at the end of the day I came to the conclusion that no matter what I'd have done differently it probably wouldn't have made any difference to the eventual outcome. There were no indications of anything being amiss at either of the scans I had prior to her delivering and I didn't have any other signs that I can recall which would have led me to think something wasn't right.


----------



## lch28

ladies ive been having random shooting pains in what i think is my cervix. its not awfully painful but annoying. i had it once last night and once right now. is that normal??


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Wow I've not been on this thread in aaaaages. How is everybody?! I am getting really exhausted now! No cervix check since placement at 15+6 and i'll be 24 weeks on Thursday... don't know if this is the norm or not. But glad my stitch has carried me almost an extra 2 months so far.. my goal is 28 weeks before I begin to relax.. so another 4 weeks! Hope everyone is ok... been trying to go through the pages and pages of updates but its proving difficult! xx


----------



## Alisa F

Katece - the "what ifs" are th most difficult to deal with, and sometimes no amount of reassurance helps. But I promise you it's will be less painful over time.


----------



## Alisa F

Ich - I've had that whole pregnancy. Docs explanation is ligament pain, had some investigations - urine cultures, scans, even physio yesterday to rule out SPD and it's totally unexplainable except for ligament pain. Would love to know if anyone else has had this and had it diagnosed too ...


----------



## lch28

i also think its more when my bladder is full? its worrying me though.. will let my doc know on Monday at my appointment.

Hopeful 4 #1 - i had a cervical check at 16 weeks and i am having another one at 20. Did you get a anomaly scan around 20 weeks? in the U.S they always check cervical length then even if you have no history of ptl


----------



## Alisa F

Hopeful - glad to hear all is going well. I've had more scans than you cos my high risk docs believe cervical length is key indicator of ptl. So I had stitch at 12+2, scan at 13+5, 17+6 (when they started me on progesterone to help the cervix which was at 29mm), then at 20+6 scan cervix was 30mm. Next scan is at 23+5 and if it's not looking good they will do ffn test. 

But I've got the uterine anomaly that makes me at higher risk for the stitch not working, maybe that's why they're watching my stitch. So maybe you don't need the extra prodding down there if you're doing well so far :)


----------



## LaRockera

Katece said:


> Thanks LaRockera.
> 
> As a follow-up question, my c-section was the classical vertical incision. Did your gyno say you could try again with that kind, or with a normal horizontal cut, which most women get these days?

Hmm... I've had the horizontal type. Have you gotten a second opinion on this? Perhaps someone private? Someone with expertise on this from another part of the world, that you could fine, through the internet for instance? (not randomly of course, after research).

*MillyBert*- what a load of crap you've been told. :growlmad: See, it's this kind of criminal negligence that makes me mad. Take comfort in the fact that many ladies had a 20-week cerclage and made it full term- were I you though I'd make a havoc and demand to be stitched up, like, _now_. In the meantime, put your feet up and stay in bed, honey. x


----------



## Alisa F

Ich and hopeful - in UK you have to ask for them to check your cervix at 20 wk scan otherwise they don't bother. We just had our anomaly scan the other week on top of the transvag cerv measurement at high risk clinic and asked them to check and she did. 

My prev preg I had anomaly scan, and they found baby boy had kidney issue, so I had another 2 scans at 22 and 24wks both by a consultant and both just weeks before my ptl and never once did anyone mention any cerv issues when clearly based on what's going on now even with my stitch it's clear to see I have IC issues. 

But I think some contentious monographers pick up on issues too but I'd ask them to check just in case they're nit looking there.


----------



## Alisa F

Sonographers, not monographers lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Happy 24 weeks hun :) you're almost to that 'I can breathe again' part :)

I've never had cervix checks done once my suture has been placed, not sure if that's the norm all over the uk, but it seems to be in my area. My consultant normally does a ffn test at 24 weeks and then if that comes back + will give steroids, if not will do it again at 28 and then after that he says you don't really need to worry cos that danger from IC has passed by then.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thanks girlies... I did ask at my anomoly, but the sonographer said she cannot do a tvu unless my consultant says so... which he actually did... but wasn't in and it wasn't doc'd in my notes. I am not overly worried as I am feeling fine and am not symptomatic at the mo, however the general word I have had from other consultants and docs at the hosp, is that they do not routinely do tvu's for cervical length checks once the suture is in place as they would rather nothing go up there... and again stated that unless I am symptomatic in any way they would prefer not to. I see my actual consultant on Monday 10th, so will see what his word is on it. Also.. I am deffo team pink!! Had a 3d scan to confirm a few wks ago xx


----------



## DMJ

I too have had the shooting pains in the cervix area and have been told that they are 'normal' and do not affect your cervix in any way. Although I have just been diagnosed with having spd and have to wear a tubi grip and crutches. 
Xx


----------



## lch28

what is spd ?? 

congrats on team pink hun =]


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on being team pink hopeful :)

Lch - spd is symphysis pubis dysfunction or as its known now pelvic girdle pain. It's where your body produces more than average relaxin and your pelvic muscles relax more than they should, meaning that your pelvis separates more and causes pain and difficulty walking/standing etc


----------



## lch28

oh yes i have heard about that. i told my doctor i was having sciatic nerve pain and he said it was probably that


----------



## angel229

I unfortunately had spd with my first daughter, managed to escape it with my second daughter. This time I started with it about 2 Weeks ago. Still only mild at the moment, doesn't really effect me during the day but omg it is painful during the night especially when I turn over in bed. Have to sleep with pillow between my knees :-(


----------



## baby_maybe

I've only ever had it midly and that was the last time I was preggo. I had the same, ok in the day, but when I got in bed it felt like my hips would pop out of their sockets if I didn't get a pillow between my knees and it was so painful too.


----------



## lch28

ugh that sounds awful.


----------



## LindyB

Millybert - I can't believe they saw your cervix was open and didn't do anything. That's shocking! What did they suggest you do??
I have had two stitches with the NHS. I am currently 30 weeks and had my stitch later this time at 20 weeks. With my second pregnancy it was at 16 weeks. I agree with what one of the other ladies said that you should go to maternity triage. Good luck xx


----------



## LindyB

I've had that shooting pain in the cervix and it is scary if you have a stitch or are worried about IC. I have read lots of different reasons and I think it can be normal in non -IC pregnant women. I think I read it could be the baby kicking/pressing on a nerve?
I had some odd pains the other day too in my groin area. It felt like my left leg was going to fall off! It was a bit tricky to walk. I thought it might be due to all the resting I've been doing and the extra weight.
I see my consultant on Thursday so I'll ask him about the pains in the cervix area and leg falling off syndrome. xx


----------



## DMJ

Spd is horrible :-( I get it worst at night also, I get hardly any sleep and nor does my partner as im having to wake him up every time I need to move in bed. I feel silly having to use the crutches but I need the support as the bones have started clicking together :nope: when I went to see the physio lady she just basically said there's nothing you can do for it and just gave me a leaflet to take home and read. 

So I'm having my growth scan appointment today as I'm measuring 3 weeks bigger then what I am.. Will let you know the outcome 

Xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck dmj, hope your appointment goes well. Sorry about having to use the crutches, mine was never so bad that it affected me in the day time, so that must be tough to deal with on top of all the IC worries.

Lindy - I keep getting the odd shooting pain every now and then too, it's that, on top of the mucus, that made me wonder if something was doing with my cervix. It wasn't when they checked but I'd be interested to know whether it is cervix related or just a general pregnancy thing that lots of women experience.

Millybert - any news hun, thinking of you and hoping everything is ok xx

AFM - feeling ok today after my mini panic yesterday. Getting nervous for next week, but I know I'm better off with the suture, I just want to get it over and done with now!


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi ladies...
Been having a rough couple of days...just so so tired. Weather isn't helping...stupid tropical storm remnants..humid and random downpours. Anyways...I think the holiday weekend did me in, so much activity and my aunt wanted to spend lots of time with me and my DD. My DD is in her "fear of strangers" stage so only wanted me to pick her up...all the time. Sigh. I also fell down the last 3 steps of our stairs last night...half awake at 3am running for a pee. Pulled a bunch of back muscles on my left side and now have a splitting headache on that side too from muscle tightness. 
Been having contractions since yesterday morning, but they aren't very regular, sometimes 30 mins apart and at one point got to ten mins apart. But when I got home from work and laid down, they slowly stretched out and stopped just before I fell asleep. Didn't have any all night long but now i'm back at work I've had a few random ones again. No leaking/bleeding/other stuff. Did notice increased discharge early this morning though but that is gone now, and my boobs (lol) are plumper and one was leaking? Never had that before. Just so tired..want to nap...meh...At least work is being nice...just sitting here not having to do much except computer and paper work :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww sorry hun, sounds like you've had a rough couple of days :hugs:

Keep an eye on contractions and mucus and if you get worried or they get regular, get yourself checked out xx


----------



## lch28

bluestar sorry hun :hugs:

im a little freaked right now. i feel like im losing my mucus plug again. With Sophia i lost it a week before labor and my doctors wouldn't listen to me. it was never bloody. twice today when i wiped there was some mucusy stuff. it was a very small amount. should i call my dr?


----------



## baby_maybe

I had exactly the same yesterday lch. It was only a tiny amount, but I phoned maternity triage and they said for me to go up and get checked. Everything was fine, but I'm glad I went. My new motto is 'if you're worried get checked, better than waiting and something worse happening' :hugs:


----------



## lch28

so it can be normal? okay. im just waiting for them to get back but it wont be for an hour.. and i would much rather see my doctor then go to the hospital.


----------



## Katece

Please do call, Ich! Better safe than sorry.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. i may not update until tomorrow or tonight.. i am praying its nothing but i am terrified right now.


----------



## baby_maybe

Understandable hun, I was pretty freaked out when it happened to me yesterday, not least because my suture isn't until next week and I thought something might be doing with my cervix already. I'm sure you'll be fine, but I'd always get checked just to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## lch28

how much was yours??


----------



## baby_maybe

Umm it was just when I wiped, a little bit of bloody looking mucus probably about 1cm across, maybe a little less. When the doc did the speculum on me she said she couldn't see anything but white mucus so I don't know where the bloody stuff came from :shrug:


----------



## DMJ

Hope all is ok ich .. :hugs:

So today saw my consultant at the local hospital where il be delivering. I'm only measuring 1 week ahead now so they are no longer concerned about baby's weight. 
Iv been given a date for my stitch removal and it's the 3rd October .. That's only 29 days away!!! She wanted it to be removed by 36 weeks. Il also be getting induced around 38ish weeks if he doesn't make an appearance before then due to my spd. Really looking forward to meeting him now but am really nervous for the stitch removal. 
Hope all is ok with everyone :flower:

Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Don't be nervous about the removal hun, it normally only takes a couple of minutes. Speculum in and a quick look to see where it is (I've always been offered gas and air if I wanted but never bothered) and then it's snip and out. It feels a bit pinchy and pully as it comes out but nothing compared to other pain I've had in the past.

It's great that you have a plan for removal and then induction because of the spd, hopefully bubs will play ball and make an appearance for you :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich hun, please try not to worry about the mucus. Discharge and mucus loss is very common as pregnancy progresses and is also one of the additional side effects experienced by ladies with stitch in particular. 

I had copious amounts of worrying discharge in all my pregnancies, preemie and full term and it never failed to strike fear in my heart but most of the time was completely harmless. Of course it never hurts to get checked out, especially if it reassures you, but I would be very surprised if you were exhibiting early cervical changes at this stage with an elective stitch in place - especially in the absence of any other symptoms.

Take care honey, and try not to worry xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow dmj, 29 days! Can't believe you're so close - glad you're on the home straight and looki g forward to the arrival of bubs after the weeks and weeks of worry :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

I feel really out of things at the moment ladies, keep dipping in briefly but have a shocking lack of time to reply regularly at the mo :( Really missing the forum, but please know that you're all in my thoughts despite my absence. Things will calm down for me here towards the end of this week :hugs:

Welcome new ladies, and Kate Hun I am so sorry to read of your recent loss :cry: Terrible news, and I could feel your despair coming through in your posts. There is nothing anyone can say to ease the heartache, but just know that you are among friends here, some of whom have faced the same overwhelming grief as you and so understand it better than most. 

I totally understand your urgency in ttc again, but at the same time, the horrible mixture of fear and anticipation another pregnancy will bring. It is so important to give your body chance to heal but understandable that you're desperate to get going as soon as possible. At the moment your head and heart must be all over the place - don't put pressure on yourself to rush things emotionally or physically, or expect too much from yourself at this point in time.

There is every chance that with the proper care, and steps to support your next pregnancy that you will have a happy outcome in the future sweet. We are here to help in any we can so don't hesitate to ask.

Incidentally, There is a lady on here called Sunkiss who lost her first baby to IC at age 41 I think, but who conceived again several months later, and has just given birth to a baby girl at 35wks. I know you feel the pressure of time, but because you conceived at 39, it is likely you'll conceive again and probably have a few years of good fertility left yet my lovely. Try not to lose hope at a time when all hope might seem lost :hugs :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Nice to hear from you lizzie, how are you doing hun? Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi babymay :) Thanks for enquiring after me hun. The kids are poorly this week so my time is very much stretched :( Longing for them to be back to their old selves, and for us all to get a decent night's rest! How're you and brood, both inside and out lol? Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Katece said:


> Alisa, thank you for helping me to feel one degree better about my c-section. Though I am sorry that you had to go through the experience of questioning if things would be different if you had a section. Those "what ifs" are so painful, and they play in my mind constantly.
> 
> My biggest "what if" is having a McDonald cerclage instead of a Shirodkar. At 20 weeks, when I was .2 cm and dilated a finger, the doctors said I could have a McDonald right away, or a Shirodkar the next morning when the only doctor qualified to do one returned. My cervix had already changed so much in a few hours, that day, I didn't feel I could wait - though a little voice in my head was saying "the other cerclage is better."
> 
> Angel, they said they dud a classical c-section for me because that was the safest for my son, at his early gestational age (24 weeks). I think a lot of moms of micro- preemies get that kind, if they have a section at all.

Hi Hun, if it helps, it's unlikely a shirodkar would have been possible anyway given that you were already down to .2cms. It is a more complicated stitch which needs to be placed high near the top of a reasonably long cervix. It works better in severe cases of IC, but usually when it is placed early before any changes have occurred. 

You made the only call you could darlin' - those 'eleventh hour' decisions are the worst kind and by definition, made under huge pressure. By that stage it was unlikely that any type of stitch would have made a difference, tho it was definitely worth a try :hugs:


----------



## mum2rugrats

hi just to keep you up to date on me. I had stitch in on 9th July at 16 weeks. When I went to 20 week scan on 7th August it showed I'd lost all my waters. The decision was made to take my stitch out the week after. I delivered our little angel Kenzo on 15/08/12 at 7:15pm at 21 weeks weighing 400g he now plays in the clouds with his big brother. Just want to say thank you for all help and advice over last couple of years xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

So so sorry brave lady :cry: :cry: Rest well little angel xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

So so sorry for your loss!! I have you and your angel babies in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Alisa F

So sorry to hear of your loss, my heart breaks for you. I hope our little angels are all looking after each other up there. Sending you warm hugs.


----------



## baby_maybe

So sorry for your loss hunni, thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:

Lizzie - sorry to hear you have poorly little ones, it's tough when you have so many at home to know what to do with them when one or more is ill. I'm not too bad, thanks for asking. Getting nervous for my suture next week and hoping that all goes well with it. Tmi but I feel quite damp down below and I keep thinking I've been leaking fluid, but when I got checked on Tuesday the doc said there was no fluid to be seen :shrug: I don't know maybe it's just mucus and there's more because I seem to be warmer more often than not these days. I never feel any gushes upon standing up when I've been laying down, but then again I probably wouldn't because there can't be that much fluid yet at only 14 weeks. I also had a quick scan on Tuesday and there appeared to be fluid around the baby, so maybe it's all in my head and I'm being extra paranoid about everything! I do seem to recall someone on this thread posting about possible leaking fluid and buying test strips from somewhere, I'm not sure I want to panic myself more, but can someone tell me I'm probably being daft and put my mind at rest!!


----------



## chistiana

R.I.P kenzo, so sorry hun, i m sure your angels and playing in the clouds smiling down to you all.


----------



## chistiana

Baby maybe- la rockera had bought some lh strips to check for af and i did too cause i kept thinking i was leaking af and kept asking my doc to scan me to check my waters. It was never anything other than just extra discharge. With that said however when my contractions started after an hour or so i started feeling a little bit more wet down thete but no big gush or anything..the sac had a small hole and water was slowing leaking so if i were you i d go in and have it checked just for your peace of mind


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi baby - Firstly I don't think you worrying is daft at all! It's an unfortunate side effect of having had previous pregnancy/birth complications and the worry won't leave you until you hold that baby safe in your arms :hugs:

As for discharge, my own opinion for what it's worth is that this is normal pregnancy gunk which is very common and and a good, healthy sign. I think you're probably focusing on the damp sensation more than you otherwise would, and are attributing it to a sinister explanation because of your history hun. Water leakage tends to trickle with movement, or gush if there's lots of it. 

If it were waters, then the implication is that your cervix is already changing enough to allow your membrane to bulge and leak? If that were the case then you would have other symptoms and indications of such changes. It is very early for you yet, it would be unusual and rare for IC to show itself so soon. With the twins I believe I was exhibiting early signs that my cervix was already under strain as early as 12wks - I was losing teeny bits of brown stained stringy mucus, and the pressure down below was as bad as it had been, if not worse than with my daughter at 23wks. I also had regular crampy tightenings early on. Sure enough, when the stitch was placed at 14wks my cervix was atonal (floppy) and had zero strength. Even with two babies and sac tho, my weak cervix would have held up until 16/18wks. 

Your symptoms are likely normal, and your cervix is unlikely to show changes until atleast 16wks. Try not to worry lovely, all will be well :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks lizzie, I'm almost certain that you're right and I have been checked on Tuesday this week because I panicked that I was having cervical changes. The doc did a scan to check baby and a speculum to check cervix. She said it was closed and long and no sign of fluid or blood. I'm booked for my suture next Tuesday morning so I might ask the consultant again then. I've never funnelled before 20 weeks in any previous pregnancy and so I'm sure my cervix is fine at the moment. I have felt pretty damp for the whole pregnancy so far and at the beginning was more worried that it was blood I could feel as I had some spotting on and off, I was always relieved when it wasn't blood and just discharge when I went to the loo, but now the worry of blood has passed I keep thinking its something else :dohh:

Ive not had any pain or feelings of pressure and all the scans so far have showed nothing to worry about, so it probably is just me being overly paranoid I think!


----------



## angel229

Sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you x x


----------



## lch28

im so sorry for your loss, RIP Little Angel <3


----------



## DMJ

So ... Iv had an eventful afternoon!
I went and saw my midwife today for a regular check up and mentioned to her about my high pulse rate and heart palpatations that I'd been having. She wanted me to be seen at the hospital just to be on the safe side. 
Was put on the monitor and all is ok with the baby  I had to have numerous bloods taken and an ECG which came back fast but regular so weren't too worried about that. Still don't really have any answers as to why I'm having these and am now waiting to have a 24hr ECG monitor fitted and more bloods taken. Im home now resting up, and have to wait for a letter through the post for the monitor so I don't think there is any real concern. Felt strange being back in the delivery suite though :-/ 

Xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds like a busy day dmj! Hopefully everything comes back fine once you get your monitor sorted, I'm sure they were happy or they wouldn't have sent you home :)


----------



## LindyB

Mum2 rugrats I am so sorry about your loss. xx I can remember reading your earlier posts. It must be a very diifficult time for you and your family. xx:hugs::hugs:

Baby-maybe - I've had the same thing were I have felt a little too wet to be comfortable with. I change my knickers quite a few times in the day because I hate the worry that comes with it. It wasn't anything to worry about with me and it won't be with you. I bought them amniosense pads and they are very expensive and will give false positives very often as they turn blue for amnio fluid and blue for slightest tiniest bit of urine detected. I only wear dresses now as I find trousers/ jeans make it worse and I hate it.

I had a cervical scan today and the results were brilliant! There is still no funelling everything looks good. The sonographer said the total length of my cevix was 3.7cm. I'm not sure that is entirely accurate as it was 2.9cm before I had any changes then 1.9cm when there was funnelling. Surely the longest it could be is 2.9?? Anyway I'm just glad it is closed with no funnelling. The stitch is holding well and is high up the cervix. The sonographer said they are usually half way. I don't want to speak to soon or hget my hopes up but I am very pleased!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls finally had my booking appointment. Bit pissed off as the hospital hadn't bothered requesting my notes from the hospital were my 2nd daughter was born prematurely so I basically had to tell them everything which obviously I've probably forgotten a lot off and blocked out bad memories. Anyway they said I was 9 weeks 4 days and then checked my cervical length which was only 2.8cm. When I asked was that good or bad she just didn't give me a definitive answer and went off to speak to another consultant. When she came back she booked me another appointment for 3 weeks time to recheck the cervical length. She said they would hopefully have my notes through from the other hospital by that stage and would be a better position to make a decision about the stitch but certainly if it shortened at all they'd be bringing me in straight away for a stitch. I'm just confused though I remember with both previous pregnancies I was about 3.9 - 4.6 cm at this stage as all my scans were done around the same period so surely 2.8 is on the low side and if that's the case then why not just do the stitch already?!!! Stupid NHS!!! :-( XOX


----------



## lch28

jen - i think over 3 cm is the norm.. thats what i was told.. but the baby is not big enough to shorten it more so i am sure it will stay that way.. they never like to do stitch before 12 weeks 

lindy great news about your cervix!

i start my progesterone shots on Monday. Never shared this with you ladies but my fiancee and I have called off our engagement. We are now living separately.


----------



## Katece

Oh, mama, I'm so sorry you have had this loss. I wish I could wrap my arms around you. :(

And, Ich, I know I haven't been on the board long, but my heart goes out to you to be going through this pregnancy after your loss, and dealing with a new living situation. I hope you have as much peace as possible.


----------



## Jen1802

Ich I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope everything is still as amicable as can be for yours and the baby's sake. I kinda thought it should be over 3cm but it just annoyed me that she wouldn't give me a definitive answer as to what they plan to do. I don't know, guess I feel like I've more still more questions than answers... xoxo


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. he just has been treating me awful and i had enough... i also got laid off so ive been really stressed the past few days. I got approved for free progesterone shots for my whole pregnancy which is quite a blessing. I start on Monday. unfortunately i will have to give them to myself. She said i can do it in my leg, has anyone does that?

im sorry jen! i just realized i have posted on your journal a few times. I keep losing it lol! For some reason its not in my subscribed threads. anyway i wish you got more answers. it sucks having so many unanswered questions. did they do a TVU to measure your cervix? i had a stupid nurse measure it at 13 weeks with her hand, she said it was 2cm and i was freaking out.. my dr did a TVU and it was actualyl 4cm.


----------



## angel229

Sorry to hear that ich. Stay strong x x

I am a little restless tonight. I am having a cervical length scan tomorrow. Last 1 I had was 3 Weeks ago and I was .7cm. Fingers crossed it hasn't got any worse. I reach the 24 week mark on Saturday. I will let you know tomorrow what the outcome is x x


----------



## lch28

good luck angel. i hope its good news =]


----------



## Jen1802

Good luck for tomorrow Angel! Yeah Ich they did a vaginal ultrasound, the dr said it'd give a more accurate measurement at this gestation than a normal one. I'll be back in 3 weeks either way and like you said surely there shouldn't be much pressure between now and then to bring it down any further. I think I'm going to be rather paranoid though between now and then. xox


----------



## lch28

Perhaps you could schedule your 12 week nuchal scan early. I think they can do at 11 weeks. Doctors like to wait until after that scan


----------



## lch28

but yes, looking at your ticker, i dont think 4 grams is enough to put lots of pressure!


----------



## Lou78

Has anybody had the stitch done under general anesthetic? My doc is favoring it as he says it's quicker and a quicker recovery time? I've only read of it being done under local...? Nervous either way!


----------



## LindyB

Ich - I'm sorry about whatyou are going through but hoping that separating will make you feel a bit better and allow you to relax and try to enjoy your pregnancy. Good news about the progesterone. I've never taken them but have only heard good things about it.

Angel - good luck with your scan!! xx


----------



## LindyB

Hi Jen 
They don't do stitches in the first trimester as the risk of a miscarriage thats not cervix related is still relatively high. That's why they wait until after your 12 week scan. Also the baby won't be putting any pressure on your cervix until later on - that's when it if you have an incompetent cervix it would shorten. This is usually after about 16 weeks. 
My cervix was 2.9cm before it started to change - similar to yours. I think the average is 3.5cm - 5cm. My consultant said that they stitch if it is below 2.5cm or if they see it shorten and or funnel on scans. Mine stayed at 2.9cm until 20 weeks when it shortened to 1.9cm and funnelled. I am now almost 31 weeks and my scan yesterday showed that the stitch was holding well - I still have no funnelling and my cervix is 3.7cm (I don't believe that bit! Its probably 2.9cm)

It is annoying that your doctor hasn't explained what the options are for your treatment. They may want to keep scanning you regularly like they did with me. You said your second baby was premature. How early was she? My first was 34 weeks and I did have a stitch early (16weeks) in my second pg but I think that most docs and midwives felt that I didn't need it. This time round with the scans its proved that I did. I don't know how but i just had a feeling that needed it. xx


----------



## Jen1802

My second daughter was born at 26 plus 4. It was all rather traumatic, over 9 weeks in NICU and SCBU. I just don't know if I've the strength to go through all that again and we were very fortunate that she avoided most of the main issues preemies born at that gestation have. Just very conscious we may not be as fortunate this time...
xo


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys sorry about tmi but those of you who have used progesterone pessarys did you ever get a big leakage at night time i woke last night and had to change my trousers and underwear as it had made me quite wet panicked it might have been my waters but nothing this morning so must be pessary xxxxx


----------



## DMJ

kimbotrav said:


> hi ladys sorry about tmi but those of you who have used progesterone pessarys did you ever get a big leakage at night time i woke last night and had to change my trousers and underwear as it had made me quite wet panicked it might have been my waters but nothing this morning so must be pessary xxxxx

I tend to get this quite often too .. I sometimes wear small liners throughout the day as I find the rest of it comes out slowly during the course of the day also.


----------



## lizziedripping

DMJ said:
 

> So ... Iv had an eventful afternoon!
> I went and saw my midwife today for a regular check up and mentioned to her about my high pulse rate and heart palpatations that I'd been having. She wanted me to be seen at the hospital just to be on the safe side.
> Was put on the monitor and all is ok with the baby  I had to have numerous bloods taken and an ECG which came back fast but regular so weren't too worried about that. Still don't really have any answers as to why I'm having these and am now waiting to have a 24hr ECG monitor fitted and more bloods taken. Im home now resting up, and have to wait for a letter through the post for the monitor so I don't think there is any real concern. Felt strange being back in the delivery suite though :-/
> 
> Xx

Hi hun, if it helps I always have a rapid pulse in the later stages of pregnancy (especially with the twins). It was so bad that they even considered postponing the planned section on the actual morning because the anaesthetist wasn't happy to proceed whilst I was tachycardic! They did and it was fine, the rapid pulse put down to the strain of pregnancy and my body being super efficient at supplying the placentas!?! It settled as soon as the little rascals were out and I had fully restored my blood volume.

Hope it's nothing more than that for you lovely xx


----------



## lizziedripping

LindyB said:


> Mum2 rugrats I am so sorry about your loss. xx I can remember reading your earlier posts. It must be a very diifficult time for you and your family. xx:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Baby-maybe - I've had the same thing were I have felt a little too wet to be comfortable with. I change my knickers quite a few times in the day because I hate the worry that comes with it. It wasn't anything to worry about with me and it won't be with you. I bought them amniosense pads and they are very expensive and will give false positives very often as they turn blue for amnio fluid and blue for slightest tiniest bit of urine detected. I only wear dresses now as I find trousers/ jeans make it worse and I hate it.
> 
> I had a cervical scan today and the results were brilliant! There is still no funelling everything looks good. The sonographer said the total length of my cevix was 3.7cm. I'm not sure that is entirely accurate as it was 2.9cm before I had any changes then 1.9cm when there was funnelling. Surely the longest it could be is 2.9?? Anyway I'm just glad it is closed with no funnelling. The stitch is holding well and is high up the cervix. The sonographer said they are usually half way. I don't want to speak to soon or hget my hopes up but I am very pleased!

Hi Lindy - thrilled to hear all is going so well for you :hugs:

Your sonographer doesn't sound hugely experienced. She probably hasn't come across many shirodkar stitches before, which are always high up at the top of the cervix. He measurements may also have been slightly off, but as you say, all that matters is at your cervix has a good length and isnt even funnelled - brilliant! Hopefully you can begin to relax some now xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls finally had my booking appointment. Bit pissed off as the hospital hadn't bothered requesting my notes from the hospital were my 2nd daughter was born prematurely so I basically had to tell them everything which obviously I've probably forgotten a lot off and blocked out bad memories. Anyway they said I was 9 weeks 4 days and then checked my cervical length which was only 2.8cm. When I asked was that good or bad she just didn't give me a definitive answer and went off to speak to another consultant. When she came back she booked me another appointment for 3 weeks time to recheck the cervical length. She said they would hopefully have my notes through from the other hospital by that stage and would be a better position to make a decision about the stitch but certainly if it shortened at all they'd be bringing me in straight away for a stitch. I'm just confused though I remember with both previous pregnancies I was about 3.9 - 4.6 cm at this stage as all my scans were done around the same period so surely 2.8 is on the low side and if that's the case then why not just do the stitch already?!!! Stupid NHS!!! :-( XOX

Hi Jen - I was going to ask if they did a TVU because abdo scans are not at all accurate in measuring the cervix. Was it a consultant or reg who did the scan? Cervix measurements are actually quite a skilled job and not all sonographers/docs are that good at doing them, so they may have miscalculated. 

Worst case scenario that your cervix is actually 2.8 at this stage, that would likely be it's starting length pre-pregnancy too, in which case it might not necessarily be weak or shorten prematurely. It absolutely would not be shortening this early due to uterine stretching, since embryo plus sac is so small as to not be putting your cervix under pressure at all. The earliest an IC begins to change is 14wks, but more typically from 16wks. Since your previous pregnancy cl measurements we always above average I would question how accurate this clinician actually was - it seems odd that you suddenly have a starting length of below 3.

In any event, they intend to measure at 12wks which will allow plenty of time to place a stitch if indeed you need one honey. I totally understand your anxiety and need to have one now, I was exactly the same, but until they've ruled out major abnormalities with the 11wk plus scan, they won't do it. Take care, and keep us posted xx


----------



## lizziedripping

angel229 said:


> Sorry to hear that ich. Stay strong x x
> 
> I am a little restless tonight. I am having a cervical length scan tomorrow. Last 1 I had was 3 Weeks ago and I was .7cm. Fingers crossed it hasn't got any worse. I reach the 24 week mark on Saturday. I will let you know tomorrow what the outcome is x x

Good luck Angel - you've come so far that I have everything crossed your cervix is continuing to hold up :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Lou78 said:


> Has anybody had the stitch done under general anesthetic? My doc is favoring it as he says it's quicker and a quicker recovery time? I've only read of it being done under local...? Nervous either way!

Hi Lou - I had my emergency stitch done under a general. I was already 3cms dilated tho, and the consultant felt it would maximise its success to have me completely out of it and still. It's unusual to place the elective stitches this way, but not unheard of. If you're not comfortable having a general, then say so darlin, your entitled to state a preference. Hope that helps xx


----------



## Alisa F

Lou78 said:


> Has anybody had the stitch done under general anesthetic? My doc is favoring it as he says it's quicker and a quicker recovery time? I've only read of it being done under local...? Nervous either way!

Hi Lou, my stitch was done under general. Doc didnt say ahead of time which i would get, i wasnt given an option nor was i advised the difference. it went well, overall im super please with the stitch cos whenever i go for a cervical measurement scan the doc who does the scan comments on how high up and buried it is and what a good stitch it is and how she is not looking forward to removing it. Sooo , maybe he did general on me so he can be in there a bit longer and get the stitch well in there... who knows...


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich honey :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You have both been under so much strain in recent months, maybe this will be a wake up call for your fiancé? Younger guys tend to struggle with the responsibilities of parenting, but most of them come around to the idea in the end - its just whether you have the patience to put up with it! Here for you sweet :hugs:


----------



## Alisa F

kimbotrav said:


> hi ladys sorry about tmi but those of you who have used progesterone pessarys did you ever get a big leakage at night time i woke last night and had to change my trousers and underwear as it had made me quite wet panicked it might have been my waters but nothing this morning so must be pessary xxxxx

i deposit my pessaries rectally so as to avoid having to stick fingers in vag and introduce any unwanted bacteria there near stitch, and also so it doesnt affect my vag discharge so i dont have these freak outs :) 

My docs have all said it makes no diff if you deposit them vag or rectally. its actually easier for me rectally. i bought sterile gloves online really cheap, so i dont get stinky finger hahahaha


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie <3 it just got to the point of severe emotional abuse and i couldn't take it anymore. im hoping he wakes up.. but ive already told him that unless he gets help with his anger and trust issues he won't have a chance. (he is always accusing me of cheating, saying this baby isn't his.. he took my virginity i have not ever been with anyone else) so im not really sure what to do. im just concentrating on me right now =D


----------



## MillyBert

A little update.. well after several doctor phone calls, a night in hospital and a midwife appointment i have been told,i need one and soon, i wont be getting one and its very unlikely i would be getting a stich but to ask my consultant next thursday... i been told i have a wee infection (no treatment tho :S) and muscle pain to fix this i got to go on my hands and knees and pull my tummy muscles up. im just preying i dont go into labour early. ive lost the will argueing with doctors. Evan got shouted at by a nurse saying my babys wasnt that premature. (36 weeks and then 32 weeks) which left me crying infront of a ward full of other people.


----------



## angel229

Hi all,

Back from hospital. Had my scan and my cervix is the same as it was 3 Weeks ago. Funnelled to stitch and then closed 7mm past that. Consultant told me to continue doing what I have been doing and he will see me again in 4 Weeks. I will be a day off 28 Weeks next timeI see him and he is not scanning me then either. Next scan around 32 Weeks.


----------



## Jen1802

That's good news Angel! Lizzie it was a consultant who did the tvu, however dh pointed out this morning that in both previous pregnancies cervical measurements were done abdominally so maybe they were wrong previously....I suppose I can speculate as much as I want about the what if's and it won't make any difference, I'll just have to see what happens at the next appt. Things will hopefully be clearer then. xox


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for the reassurance Lindy, I'm still unsure of feeling damp. Ive been wearing a liner but it never seems to be wet, yet I have the sensation of trickling, a bit like you do when you first get a bfp and you're convinced you must be getting af. I've had that feeling since the very beginning of being pregnant this time round, so I'm not sure why I suddenly now think its leaking rather than just mucus. Guess I'm just super cautious like lizzie said. I haven't been to get checked yet, but I'm almost certain I'll give them a call in the morning and see if I can go up and get checked out.


----------



## lch28

baby_maybe i have always felt really wet since i got my stitch. do you have one in now?

lizzie and anyone else - remember a few weeks ago i lost a tiny tiny piece of stitching and thought it was my cerclage? it happened again this morning. it was a longer piece with knots in it. it was very thin thread.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

UGH. I got my first ever Braxton Hicks yday... and they were painful not uncomfortable! I did get checked out I was that freaked out. But reassured thats what they were. One thing after another eh!


----------



## lch28

i dont think i ever had those with Sophia. What does it feel like?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I just suddenly got a pain and she started kicking loads... which was prob actually a tightening, but they came with no warning and I had 3 random pains in an hour... I drank water and they went, but then i got some last night too so went in just in case, they looked at my cervix via a speculum, told me its closed, did a swab, and told me its most likely just braxton hicks. Phew.


----------



## lizziedripping

Yuck Hope, BH are awful and terrifying for us IC ladies - you have my sympathy. I had them 3/4 times per hour for a few hours each day from 20-28wks hun, and they were sometimes triggered by baby movement, stress or for no reason at all! I hated them.

Keep resting, they're common and usually amount to nothing. Stitch ladies seem more prone to them probably because as your uterus expands, the stitch pulls and irritates it xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich - it's normal to see bits of stitch come away. It's obviously taken a while for yours to make their way outside. Nothing to worry about darlin xx


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie - was just worried as its been 5 weeks! it was thin though and you said the stitching for cerclage is thick??


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Were yours painful Lizzie?! Ich I just read your post... I have had no stitch pieces seen yet! Gosh I am glad someone has said its normal though so I don't freak if it happens!


----------



## baby_maybe

lch I don't have my suture in yet, but I seem to have felt wet for a few weeks now. It's only the past few days I've been thinking it might be leaking, but I did get checked on Tuesday scan and speculum and they said everything looked ok. I am getting my suture done next Tuesday.

I'm thinking I might phone tomorrow morning and go up to get checked again since I can't stop thinking this might be something, of course it could be nothing!

With regards to braxton hicks, I had them pretty much constantly from about 24 weeks last time I was pregnant. They never did anything and I still went to term plus quite a few days!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hope - mine were occasionally sore (like bad menstrual cramps) rather than pain. They mainly left me with a sore lower back as they subsided. The whole of my bump and back would tighten, sometimes to the point where I could see the outline of a baby, my heart would race, and it would leave an ache which lingered for a few minutes. They never picked up pace or became more regular than every 10/15mins which is when to get checked out xx

Ich - the stitch is flat and wide, like old typewriter tape. Sutures on the other hand are thin and transparent. Don't worry, the stitch cannot just come out anyway. It is designed to stay put no matter what, which is why it's dangerous to labour against it - a cervix will tear before the stitch does! Xx

Maybe - if you're that concerned then don't hesitate in getting checked. I really don't think it's anything to worry about but you don't lose anything by getting some reassurance xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks lizzie, I am almost certain that I'm fine, but there's that tiny part of me that knows if I don't get checked I'll drive myself mad with worrying about it!


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie, that is a relief to hear!!


----------



## angel229

Woo hoo I am 24 Weeks today. I feel so relieved to have made it since they said it was highly unlikely I would. Next goal 26 Weeks x


----------



## Alisa F

Yay angel, well done :) x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Well done Angel! X


----------



## AmyLouise89

Ive had 2 losses at about 5 months each before getting diagnosed with IC. Last loss was April 2011. Just got a BFP so please keep me in prayers! Im so excited & scared at same time


----------



## chistiana

Amy i m so so sorry for your losses. I ll keep you in my prayers. Are you getting a stitch soon?


----------



## Jen1802

Good luck Amy, hopefully the diagnosis of IC will mean they'll put a stitch in as soon as they can. So sorry for your losses! xo


----------



## baby_maybe

Yay for reaching 24 weeks angel, great news :)

Hi Amy, so sorry for your losses. Hopefully youllbe getting an elective suture put in at some point near the end of 1st tri and that should see you through the 2nd tri and well into the 3rd :hugs:

AFM - I did indeed go back to maternity to get checked again this morning, also had some more spotting, so then completely freaked that my cervix was doing something! So anyway when I saw the doc he scanned me to check peanut and said all was fine there, didn't mention my cervix so I asked him and he said he was glad I'd asked and did the length abdominally and then checked by tvu to be sure and also for any funnelling. Cervix measures over 4cm externally and just under that on the internal and there was no sign of funnelling so I'm happy again for now. They still don't know where the spotting is coming from, might just be one of those things :shrug: So onwards and upwards to the stitch next Tuesday and hope everything goes ok from here on in. Still a little nervous about the spotting, but it is very minimal and seems to go as quick as it comes so hopefully it's nothing to worry about. Hope everyone else is having a good weekend :)


----------



## Agiboma

Katece said:


> I have been reading this thread for the past few days. I'm up to the April 2012 posts, and am starting to wonder if reading them is making me feel worse instead of better. I'm envious of the many women who seemed to be well into their third trimester. I lost my son at 24 weeks, in July. My heart is still so broken over his being gone. I should be 30 weeks now, and joyful about his arrival instead of so empty and sad.
> 
> 
> I am a military spouse, and was in the middle of a move to a new state when I noticed mucus discharge. On the day we moved into our new house, I went to the hospital. In the space of 4 hours I went from 1.8 cm to .8 cm and dilated half a cm. I was given an emergency McDonald cerclage, at just about 20 weeks, and sent home to a house full of moving boxes for bedrest.
> 
> Two weeks later, my MFM saw that my membranes were bulging past the stitch, and I was 4-5 cm dilated, though I had no blood or other symptoms. I was taken by ambulance to a hospital with a NICU where I remained in Trendelenburg position for 5 days, using bedpans for all elimination, and not sitting up to eat. The doctors said I didn't need to be so strict, but I insisted. I was given magnesium sulfate and indocin.
> 
> On the morning of July 23, I began bleeding and contracting strongly and painfully,*at 15, then 10, then 5-7 minute intervals.*
> 
> I was 7 cm dilated, and my son's leg was intermittently in my vagina, but my water had not yet broken. The doctors warned that if my water broke, he would likely slip out with his neck caught in my cervix. They recommended a c-section, so we could get him safely to the NICU to give him the best possible chance of survival.*
> 
> My husband and I weighed the decision for hours, and cancelled two scheduled c-sections during that long day, hoping something would change and we could hold our baby longer.*
> 
> The contractions just kept getting stronger and closer, and we finally decided to listen to the many doctors trying to convince us to have a c-section. If I had it to do over again, I might have waited until he was born in the bed - but I made what seemed the best of two horrible choices, at the time.*
> 
> I am heartbroken and not emotionally ready to try again. But nonetheless, I am made even more sad that it will take me so long to be physically ready to try again. I had a
> classical c-section, so the doctors have warned me to wait at least 9 mo ths, ideally
> 18, to try again. But I am almost 39, and don't have months of time to waste.
> 
> I know I have rambled on, but I just am not that great at organizing my thoughts these days, and I invite anyone to comment on any part of my experience that resonates.
> 
> I'm writing now, instead of lurking, because I am hopeful to get some support on this board. I hope my story doesn't frighten the ladies who are in the midst of an IC pregnancy now. Being honest, it's hard for me not to feel a bit jealous, but I do wish you all the best.

I am so sorry for your loss, your story made me cry. I been where you have been also. I lost a baby @ 20 weeks because of IC. I though it was over for me i felt so dead and empty inside for months, the depression was so bad i was suicidal, never though pain like this existed in this life. I never got over it for a whole year i lived but was not living. 

About 1 year later i conceived my son my Dr. said we need to do a cerclage so i had one done @ 15 weeks, thought that would bring me to term and that was the end of my problems. Unfortunetly that did not happen for me. So i began to funnel and cervix shortening @ 20 weeks, made it to 24 weeks then they decided to place another stitch as i had bulging membranes. @ this time i also got preeclamsia and gestational diabetes, so much was going on. 

Anyways the stitch held for another 10 days and then i went into labour the cervix had shortened more and i was dilating. i had my son at 25+2. We spent 3.5 months in NNICU. Now im pregnanct again and was told the TAC is my only hope. I simply dot rven know how to feel about this pregnancy. Im taking it day by day. I just want you to know their is light at the end of the tunnel, i know nothing seems right at the momemt but in time it really does get better. I truely wish you all the best:hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Yes calling Ob on Monday & if he goes by his original plans he told me for future pregnancies after my 2nd loss, he will do a stitch at 12 weeks as long as i see him before 10 weeks. :)


----------



## lch28

im so sorry for your losses honey :hugs: i lost my daughter this february at 23 weeks. I am now 17 weeks and got a stitch in at 12. so far, so good. i am really scared to be in the 20's though!


----------



## mayaa

Lizzie..thank you so much hun for your reply! Felt better after reading! :) Now your PM inbox is full, so couldnt reply to you.

Ladies, I had my GTT on saturday and waiting for the reports on monday. Now I have a new issue that causes me tonnes of worry! :( 

It is going to be tmi ladies, but dont know whom to discuss this with. I'm 30 weeks now, I had to fast from midnight for my GTT, so that kind of messed up my bowel movement cycle. I had to leave early so missed my washroom trip that morning. Then I sensed I could have a BM problem the next morning, so I took a glass of laxative and went to bed. But this morning, oh god, as I feared, I had issues with hard BM. My doc had told me not to strain,that was in the back of mind forever when I was in the loo, but still strained a little and tried if I can pass. Then after a minute, I quit. Now I'm feeling so miserable that I know I shouldn't strain, but still I did. I'm really scared of I messed up with my cerclage. I have a regular appt. with doc tomorrow evening. But until then I'm terrified, since they say pushing for a BM is like pushing the baby out :( I'm an FTM and I'm worried about everything. I dont know how much is too much of straining. Have you ever strained during a BM with a cerclage and and still managed to keep it intact? Please help me out of this mess ladies! :(


----------



## Jen1802

Mayaa that's pretty much what happened to me with dd 2. I was constipated and then when I did need a bowel movement it brought the membranes down into the vagina and made my cervix dilate however I didn't have a stitch done. Try not to worry, if you have a stitch done chances are the stitch has held just fine, try taking another dose of laxative with your next meal and see if that helps, I was also told by my dr if you are doing a bowel movement and it's been compacted by not having had a bowel movement in awhile, when you do need to go again, get tissue hold it firmly against your perianal area and vagina as you are pushing to help provide support and prevent you straining and pushing in the front area if that makes sense.
xox

I just reread that and realised it sounds really bad at the start, I just wanted to reiterate I didn't have the stitch done with Juno as the membranes were already bulging, I've read on here and on a few other websites that the stitches are REALLY strong so I'm sure they have held just fine!!:hugs:
x


----------



## Lou78

Well I'm booked in for Wednesday to have my elective stitch, I'll be 14+4-wish me luck!


----------



## Jen1802

Good luck Lou!! FX'd everything goes smoothly! x


----------



## angel229

Good luck Lou x x


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck Lou, I'm booked for Tuesday at 15+1 so we can be stitch buddies :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Mayaa - please try not to worry too much about difficult bm's, I strained quite a few times last pregnancy with a suture placed and everything was fine. Like Jen said, try another dose of laxative, but it was a one off so should be ok xxx


----------



## angel229

Good luck to you baby_maybe x


----------



## AmyLouise89

Calling today to make first OB appt., my ob checked my cervical length before pregnancy & is almost 100% positive a stitch at 12 weeks will hold but i'm so scared it won't...once I get to about 16 weeks i'm gonna be so worried & paranoid!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Just had my first length check in two months! Cervix was 2.3mm at 15+6. This is when stitch got put in. I am now 24+4 and am 28.6mm....is this good?!


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck imminent stitch ladies :hugs:

AmyLou - an elective stitch usually works brilliantly darlin'. I won't lie to you, IC issues make for a really nerve wracking pregnancy, but try to have some faith. The majority of women with elective stitches breeze through their pregnancies (physically atleast). Psychologically it's not plain sailing, and every twinge causes terror unfortunately :( We're all here to support you tho honey :hugs:

Hope, I'm guessing you mean a cervix of 2.86cms? If so, that brilliant at 24wks, and without funnelling too! Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks lizzie :) I'm getting pretty nervous about tomorrow now, I won't lie. You'd have thought being my fourth time having one placed I'd be more at ease about it, but in some ways I feel like I've pushed my luck and sooner or later something will go wrong having it done again. Probably just last minute nerves talking! I cant wait until tomorrow is over and done with and I know it's in there. Now all I need is to start feeling this baby move a bit and I'll be a lot happier :)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Ha. yep. I MEANT 2.86 Lol. i am guessing its good. no funelling :)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Good luck for tomortow baby_maybe. U will be fine!


----------



## lizziedripping

You have a proven track record with stitch now maybe - its a very good sign that they've worked so well for you before. Lots of love and luck xxx

Maya - Please don't fret about your constipation and straining. Theoretically straining to cough, vomit or poop isn't ideal with IC, but all three bodily functions are very common in pregnancy, and so far I haven't yet known of any lady (IC or otherwise) go into ptl or dilate because of them. Take care xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

What has eight thumbs and made it to 29 weeks, these gals (pointing thumbs to self)!!!!


So still holding on though it was a rough weekend with a day of contractions every 2-8 minutes. Somehow my stitch survived, the girls are not too low and they tolerated the magnesium and contractions really well again. Hang in there gals, you can do it!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Wtb - you are doing so well getting to 29 with triplets and IC :happydance: Well done you, you're into the homestretch now :)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

WTBmyBFP said:


> What has eight thumbs and made it to 29 weeks, these gals (pointing thumbs to self)!!!!
> 
> 
> So still holding on though it was a rough weekend with a day of contractions every 2-8 minutes. Somehow my stitch survived, the girls are not too low and they tolerated the magnesium and contractions really well again. Hang in there gals, you can do it!!

Wow!!! 29wks with triplets is AWESOME!


----------



## angel229

that is really good news WTB and with triplets. just keep cooking those little ones for a little longer x x x


----------



## angel229

Help I am having a little dilema and would like some advice.

I have been told by the consultant to continue taking it easy for the next 4 weeks until I reach at least 28 weeks. I am not on bed rest but I am on moderate rest with no work or heavy lifting. He has told me I can drive but need to take it easy and to not do it very often. As everyone is probably aware kids have now (finally) gone back to school but my dilema is getting my 6 year old collected. My folks are being brilliant looking after my 11 month old but I am finding hard getting people to collect my 6 year old from school.

What my dilema is, is do you think I will be ok driving to the school (10 min drive then a few minutes walk through playground and then back again) and collecting her a few days a week? I need her to get some kind of routine as she never knows who is picking her up. What do you think?


----------



## baby_maybe

Personally angel I would do it myself, but I have never had to be on bed rest with any of my sutures. Is it possible that you could arrange to collect your daughter direct from a teacher in the car park of the school to save you standing about for too long? Obviously I'm not sure if your school even has a car park, but at our primary school they have a small parking area for the teachers and visitors right at the front of the school, I'd be tempted to explain the situation and ask if you could be met there each day when picking her up. That way you'll only be driving to and from school and doing a minimal amount of walking/standing while you're out.


----------



## angel229

Great idea thanks - they don't have a car park but I will probably be able to persuade 1 of the mums/dads to bring her out to me on the street.


----------



## JJEE

Hi Angel, 

I was also not officially placed on bed rest, but told no work and to take it very easy, but faced the same dilemma, my OH could take the kids to school, but I hated having to arrange for different people to collect them all the time, so I did drive to the school daily to collect them myself, it was a short drive, but depending on clubs etc, it sometimes meant going twice in one day! I totally understand your predicament..it is so hard to keep things normalish for the other children!

I hope everyone else is well, Congrats to WTB..29weeks with triplets:happydance:

As for me..well, I am still pregnant...actually make that MORE pregnant than I have ever been before! Ironic!

I hope your little ones are feeling better Lizzie? :hugs: 

Hi to everybody else, and keep those babies baking! 

Xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Wow jjee, you've reached the realms of being overdue! I remember how strange that felt the first time it happened to me too! I'd never been past 33 weeks so getting to 40+ made it feel like I was pg forever. Well done you for getting so far :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Hope you can make that arrangement work angel, sounds like the best way of makin sure our daughter gets a bit of consistency at picking up time :)


----------



## mayaa

Ladies, I just got back from my doc appt. I'm 30 weeks and 5 days now. I had my GTT and she said my results look good. But she wants to repeat this test after 3-4 weeks since I have high AFI of 19cm (or maybe that was just a way she could just keep me off sweets?). Everything else was ok. She first said I can start a bit of activity but then after a pause she said, "I take my words back... no activity for another 2 more weeks..". Well ok, doesnt make a big diff. 

I told her about the Braxton Hicks contractions I get everyday. She said those uterine contractions are normal, just that they shouldnt get regular and rhythmic, like once in 10 mins or so. I get more of those tightenings in the evening for some reason. Car travel, changing positions in bed, sitting up to eat...all these cause those uterus tightening for a few seconds. They are not painful but takes my breath away when they do so. They dont last for more than 10 seconds max. So I just need to make sure they are not regular. I'm drinking 3 bottles of water a day and resting horizontally most of the time. Anyone else experiencing braxton hicks contractions? Is this because I've a suture and have high AFI? God, all this is so taxing for a FTM! :( I just didnt enjoy my pregnancy so far! :( I know I'm fretting, but that's how much terrified now to take my baby to term despite all these!


----------



## lch28

im getting more of that discharge that i feel like its my mucus plug =[


----------



## mpg1502

Well almost two years to the day I am back....!

I began this thread two years ago when I was pregnant with my first baby and went into threatened labour at 23 weeks, they did an emergency stitch at 24 weeks and all went well!

Well I am now 12 weeks pregnant with no.2 and I am going in on Friday to have a stitch. My cervix is already down to 2cm. But this time it will hopefully prevent all the dramas I had last time. They are going to put me under a general anaesthetic so they can get two stitches in this time (top of cervix and bottom) this should hold fast and give us a lot better chance (last time my cervix was down to 1cm at the front and 0cm at the back so they did what they could... but it still held to 37 weeks!!).

I am hopeful for a good outcome but dying to get it over and done with, ignorance was bliss last time and I find myself more nervous this time round.

Interestingly the consultant said that if I had come to him earlier he would have put in an abdominal stitch prior to pregnancy which apparently gives you a 95% better chance. If only I had known! 

So any of you out there that know you may have a cervical problem and are thinking of getting pregnant, speak to your Gynae and see if they will do an abdominal TAC which is the best option.

So its fingers and legs crossed for Friday !!!

Good luck to all 

xxx


----------



## Alisa F

mpg - congrats on your second preg, glad youre having the stitch ealier :) 

I'm in London too, may i ask who is your consultant who has offered you TAC? I'm thinking of TAC in future preg and am making note of all the consultants confident in TAC, as there arent that many...


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Ladies,

Many apologies for my long absence, I have been keeping up-to-date with all of your situations and I've been rooting for you all, even though you haven't known it. 

MPG - hindsight is a wonderful thing isn't it. It's so fab that you are pregnant and at the 12 week mark, and a stitch (or 2!) will be a mark of relief for you as the circumstances are less distressing than the first time around. Your consultant sounds brilliant, I just wish we could call them up as soon as we get a positive test, instead of fighting through midwives and receptionists! Wishing you the very best of luck for Friday and a calm pregnancy. It's almost 2 years to the day that I had my stitch done and you and Lizzie were the only beacons of hope in the world for me. I sat reading your post on my phone in the hospital, post-stitch and in shock. I hope we can be the same support for you :hugs::hugs:

Congrats to Sunkiss and Bookfish on the arrival of their babies (yes, it's been that long). Sending you lots of love and huge squeezes of the babies (OMG, I am getting broody!).

Millybert- how are you? I don't think you're far from me.....I hope you've got your stitch sorted....ahhh the NHS eh? I cried, stamped my feet, howled and then refused to leave until I was given a TVU at New Cross Hospital. 

Thank God for Lizzie on this thread, I'm sorry that I've been unreliable recently. I'm hoping to rectify that from now on as I've missed you all so much.

Katece- I am lost for words and so struck by your heart ache. It is so very unfair that you lost your precious baby, but you must know that you did everything you humanly, possibly could to save her. IC is so cruel and is difficult to witness in action, it is sometimes just sheer luck and it is not fair that luck wasn't on your side. I am so very sorry and wish you strength and comfort. You could not have done anything better, differently or quicker. Much love :hugs:

ICH - what an nightmare you are living through my sweet. Have you called maternity triage? Just for info, I lost my mucous plug gradually from week 8 onwards. I had a brown, bloody, snotty discharge which i also had at the same time in my first totally normal pregnancy. By week 15 it was creamy and thick, by week 20 I had my stitch in place and I'm assuming it had all gone. The stitch will hold, even if the cervix buckles a little and loses the plug. When the doctors ask about bleeding, they are really concerned about painful, persistent and heavy bleeding. However, it doesn't hurt to get it checked out. Good luck and please keep us posted.:hugs:

I'm going to re-read posts tonight and see what I've missed and if I can help at all. Sorry again, please bear with me, normal service will be resumed soon xxxx


----------



## lch28

thank you hun. i think it scares me so much because before i lost Sophia i was losing my mucus plug. my doctors (old ones) said it wasn't bloody so they wouldnt check me even though i kept asking. then i went into ptl. :nope: my dr said if it doesnt stop by tomrow to come in. he also pointed out that the last time it happened it was after an internal exam and that maybe its the left overs of the lubricant he uses or something


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi mpg, good luck for your stitch on Friday.

Lch - I hope everything is well with you and that the mucus you are loosing isn't anything ominous, definitely take your docs advice and get checked out tomorrow if its still there. Like Helen said the suture will hold even if you funnel, it's only regular painful contractions that will dilate your cervix through the suture :hugs:

AFM - I'm back from having my suture this morning and so far everything seems to be ok. I am sore in the lower tummy area and also have some spotting which I know is normal I just don't like it! Can anyone who's had a stitch done recently remind me how long it's normal to have the spotting for? I'm also keeping a close eye for leaking fluid, I know extra paranoid but I don't want to take any chances. I had a bit of fluid on my first pad after the surgery this afternoon and they couldn't identify what exactly it was, could of been from theatre or might have been urine as I couldn't feel my bladder until quite late on in the day, so that made me slightly worried about fluid leaking, but so far none of my pads have been wet and in fact the spotting hasn't made it on to any of them either, just when I wipe on the toilet. I'm hoping it eases off soon and I can't start enjoying being pg again, knowing that the suture should hold my cervix quite successfully as it has done in the past :)


----------



## bluestarlight

Awesome job with the triplets WTB!! :D Keep 'em cooking


----------



## lch28

baby_maybe glad your stitch went well hun. i really only spotted for 1 day but i have read people spotting for up to a week. it should go from red to pink to brown.


----------



## baby_maybe

I didn't spot very much last time I had one, just have a feeling this one will take a bit longer to settle down! It's already gone almost pinky so I'm hoping it is only 2-3 days, but I can handle a bit longer as long as it goes the right way! Also tmi but I'm really scared to poop right now, I don't want to keep it in cos obviously that will just make me constipated and make it worse, but I'm just too worried today to really make an effort to go! 
Last pregnancy I used to just wait until I really needed to go, so I think I might have to employ the same tactic this time round. I'm sure once the spotting has settles down I won't be as worried about it!


----------



## lch28

thats what i do :blush: i wait until i have to go ASAP and then its uhh soft. lol.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sometimes when you get worried about the stitch I think it's the only way to be to be honest :haha:


----------



## angel229

Hi baby_maybe. 
I spotted for about 4 days after my emergency 1 before it settled down x


----------



## baby_maybe

Well today I'm not as sore, which is great and the spotting has definitely started slowing down, also great. Hopefully in a couple of days time I'll be feeling more myself again :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey baby - spotting is very normal after stitch placement. I had spotting equivalent to a light period for a few days, then brown bleeding for up to a week. It was surprisingly light and I had expected more. Yours sounds fine - glad it went well sweet xx

Ich - I'd be surprised if you were losing mucus plug, but don't ignore your unease and demand that they take a look. Bear in mind tho that I had lots of symptoms after the elective cerclage which mimicked Evie's premature birth at 24wks after an emergency stitch, which is why I was so terrified! None of those symptoms meant anything sinister at all however, it was normal pregnancy aches and pains, stitch related discharge and the presence of the the cerclage which caused some uterine irritability. This is still more likely to be harmless than anything to do with another ptl honey xx

Helen - wonderful to have you back, and please don't apologise for being away :hugs: I have just sat down now to reply to you pm, so give me a moment and you'll get to read my no doubt waffly reply lol xxx

Angel, if you feel ok to do the school run then Do it darlin'! I attempted it a few times at around 24/25wks but felt grim during and after it (my school run took an hour round trip tho), so I daren't do it any more. It was for me more about carrying large twins than my cervix however, and being upright for more than 10mins felt like they would fall out - literally. I was just too nervous to move. Had I been carrying one baby, and if moving had felt ok then I know I would have done more. Listen to your body lovely, if you try it and all is well then its probably fine. If your cervix feels under strain, pressure increases, and/or you just don't feel right, then it might be better to avoid it for a few weeks and then try again. Hope that helps xx

Mpg - yey, an elective stitch this time - makes the world of difference hun. Your doc might be right that a TAC would have been optimum for you, but with two elective stitches all bases are pretty much covered. TAC tends to be offered to women in whom emergency and elective stitches have previously failed (rare), and in your case the stitch did work despite your cervix having already shortened, so the signs are good that a Tvs will be adequate enough. Have they mentioned placing a shirodkar for you as an alternative to two Macdonald stitches? It is placed high and used for twins due to its increased strength. Might be worth asking about. Good luck :hugs:

JJE wow, 40+ weeks! Such an ironic but common outcome in stitch ladies. Well done you :happydance:

Kids fine now thanks, just draining and exhausting when a large family catches a bug! ;) x

Maya - uterine tightenings were common in my twin pregnancy, and it could well be that your extra fluid is exerting more pressure on your womb and making them more frequent than normal, or it could just be that your body is super efficient and gearing up for labour at term. 

Bh are frightening, but unless painful and regular they don't usually amount to anything. When actual labour starts, you'll know the difference - it builds in intensity, the tightenings become sore and regular as clockwork. Keep an eye on them, but the fact that they're triggered by specific activities etc is typical of bh. The real thing is pretty much ever present, and no matter what you do contractions during labour don't subside xx

Wtb - you are doing brilliantly! I know it's been such hard work keeping those girls baking, but every day is such an achievement. You'll probably stagger on til 30wks then find that things settle down and you have the potential then to go all the way! 

I found that all my bizarre uterine activity and irritability up until 32wks suddenly ceased, and the doctor explained that the boys were so big my uterus became over stretched and 'tired', not being able to contract any more. This was a blessing in my case because despite their size (17Ibs total), they stayed put due to a marked lack of contractions in the late stages. You may find that the same thing happens as your babies reach a certain size. The fact that we all relax as we hit a better gestation might also help. Keep resting, and stay positive :hugs:

Hope that's everyone, give me a nudge if not lol xxxxx


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie. as of now it has stopped. it happened last Thursday as well.


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks lizzie, spotting had definitely lessened already :) Did anyone's mucus change after suture? I'm only asking as the spotting I have appears to be mixed with cm which is thinner than usual. I'm almost certain it's not fluid as the pads I've had on remain dry, but just thought I'd ask! Also if say I were leaking any fluid would I definitely have a soggy pad? Sorry for all the questions, I'm sure its just paranoia again!


----------



## mayaa

Hey baby_maybe... my CM changed a lot after the stitch.. I spotted for about a week... it never got brown... it stopped when it kinda reached an pinkish yellowy tint... I have more discharge in the morning after I wake up than during the day... Its usually cream colored a bit watery in consistency sometimes or like petroleum jelly.. color is still cream for the past 2 months... they arent getting white at all... I stopped bothering since my doc said color and consistency of CM doesnt mean anything unless they cause burning or itching...

Thanks much Lizzie... always feels good to hear from you! :) How I wish these BHs stop at one stage and let me enjoy my pregnancy for a change! :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks mayaa I'm sure I'm just being overly cautious and that it's fine. If I start getting anything on the pad when I stand up or after I've been laying in bed I'll go get checked out. I think it's just the spotting mixed with mucus. I've also normally had yellowish mucus throughout my previous pregnancies rather than white as well. Nothing was ever wrong like infection or anything, so I guess that might happen again this time round.


----------



## mayaa

Baby_maybe, are you on antibiotics? My doc gave me for 5 days after the stitch... I was also scared when I had a lot of watery discharge and rushed to her, but it turned out to be just extra discharge since the stitch is a foreign body... I got it at 20 weeks on emergency, so every small twinge scared the **** out of me! :D


----------



## baby_maybe

No not on antibiotics, I asked about them as I had them last time, but was told I didn't really need them and to contact them if I feel unwell or run a temperature. I think what I have is discharge, but there's still part of me that can't help thinking it might be fluid. Having never leaked fluid before I just don't know what it would feel like to, if you see what I mean!


----------



## lch28

just some questions. i had my first injection on Monday. I am doing it myself in my thigh. I am taking 1cc once a week. Is this the normal amount? Also, should i rub/massage the area and apply a warm compress after? i have read this makes it more effective but the nurse who taught me said there is not reason to do that.


----------



## Lou78

Hi ladies, had my stitch put in yesterday under general anaesthetic. So glad to read that the blood is normal...it is quite disconcerting! Think mine was a bit heavier than spotting as doc said that my cervix didn't look 'normal' so he took a sample to get tested. Said it's probably just from previous birth and the LEEP, but still it's a bit worrying. I had a smear test about 3 months ago and that came back ok so I'm hoping it will be fine. I feel really bleurgh though, like my body has been violated...has anybody else felt like that afterwards? I know I should be glad to have had an elective stitch, but I just can't relax yet. It's probably just early days and once I get test results back, will feel better (hopefully!)


----------



## mayaa

Hey Ich... I'm on 17P shots...I have done 8 of them since 23 weeks...I have 4 more to go till 34 weeks... I rub the area well though some nurses dont... Depending on the way you inject, you may or may not develop a lump.. my doc does it so well, I dont even feel a thing... but some nurses are brutal with it...such a big needle and that oily stuff...urrggghh... Only when it is sore, I put a warm compress, otherwise no need... it will be itchy for a couple of days...


----------



## lch28

hi maya -
where do you do your shots? i got mine in my thigh and i am in agony. it didnt even bother me the day i got it (monday) yesterday it was a little sore and today i can hardly put weight on my leg. the odd thing is.. it doesnt hurt where the injectino sight is. it hurts about 8 inches below it on my leg. i cant even touch it!


----------



## baby_maybe

Lou78 said:


> Hi ladies, had my stitch put in yesterday under general anaesthetic. So glad to read that the blood is normal...it is quite disconcerting! Think mine was a bit heavier than spotting as doc said that my cervix didn't look 'normal' so he took a sample to get tested. Said it's probably just from previous birth and the LEEP, but still it's a bit worrying. I had a smear test about 3 months ago and that came back ok so I'm hoping it will be fine. I feel really bleurgh though, like my body has been violated...has anybody else felt like that afterwards? I know I should be glad to have had an elective stitch, but I just can't relax yet. It's probably just early days and once I get test results back, will feel better (hopefully!)

Hi Lou, I had my suture done on tuesday under a spinal and I did feel bleugh on that day and the day after, you might be feeling worse because you had a general too. I hope your test results come back ok, I know Lizzie's cervix wasn't in the best shape when she had her elective done with her twins, so she may be the best person to ask about that. I'm 2 days post-op now and I have to say that although I felt better yesterday, I feel much better than that today. So maybe by tomorrow you will as well :hugs:


----------



## Lou78

baby_maybe said:


> Lou78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, had my stitch put in yesterday under general anaesthetic. So glad to read that the blood is normal...it is quite disconcerting! Think mine was a bit heavier than spotting as doc said that my cervix didn't look 'normal' so he took a sample to get tested. Said it's probably just from previous birth and the LEEP, but still it's a bit worrying. I had a smear test about 3 months ago and that came back ok so I'm hoping it will be fine. I feel really bleurgh though, like my body has been violated...has anybody else felt like that afterwards? I know I should be glad to have had an elective stitch, but I just can't relax yet. It's probably just early days and once I get test results back, will feel better (hopefully!)
> 
> Hi Lou, I had my suture done on tuesday under a spinal and I did feel bleugh on that day and the day after, you might be feeling worse because you had a general too. I hope your test results come back ok, I know Lizzie's cervix wasn't in the best shape when she had her elective done with her twins, so she may be the best person to ask about that. I'm 2 days post-op now and I have to say that although I felt better yesterday, I feel much better than that today. So maybe by tomorrow you will as well :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you baby_maybe, that does make me feel much better. Glad you are feeling better and it is such a relief to share experiences on here as no one I know seems to have heard of this condition or cervical sutures.


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh I know, there isn't another person I know in real life that has the same problem. Although funnily enough there was another suture procedure on the same day as mine which is unusual for where I am. It's quite a small hospital that only places about 1 every two months!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

Lou - it is usual to feel yuck after the procedure hun. I felt physically unwell for a few weeks after (almost like I was getting the flu), but was told that the shirodkar stitch is pretty invasive to place and would leave me feeling grotty.

As for your cervix, it could be that it appears scarred and oddly shaped due to your previous surgeries. Mine was intact and not scarred, but just completely lacking tone on the day of the surgery. It should be firm and difficult to dilate at 12wks, but mine was floppy and admitted a large speculum with ease :nope: It is just incredibly weak and damaged from my first traumatic full term delivery. There is a lady on here however who had almost no anterior cervix left when they placed her second stitch. She still made it to term however, and doctor managed to get a good closure with the stitch.

Hard as it is, try not to preempt anything before you know for sure. The fact that you had a clear smear tests only months ago is a very good sign :hugs:

Ich - are you still taking progesterone suppositories too hun? If so you're more than covered by them and adding injections will serve to back that up. Adding warmth and massaging the are might not increase efficacy, but will help to disperse the meds quickly. Intra muscular jabs can hurt like hell, but won't cause any damage honey xx


----------



## angel229

Its being offered progesterone normally?. Everyone on here seems to have had it or on it. I gave never been offered it, what are the benefits? What is it for?


----------



## baby_maybe

I've never had it or been offered it either hun. I think it's more of a 'normal' thing in the US to be honest. There is a research trial for progesterone here in the uk at the moment called opptimum which is trialling if progesterone helps to prevent premature labour. I don't know if they are doing it at your hospital, but I was offered to go on it as I have had 2 births before 34 weeks in the past. Basically you are either given the actual stuff or a placebo and you have to use it for a set number if weeks when they tell you. I don't have my appointment for it until November so I'm not on the suppositories yet, but I know the are other ladies on this thread on the same trial. Might be worth asking your consultant about it.


----------



## millieboo1111

Hey Ladies,

Ive not posted for awhile but you ladies are all in my thoughts and prayers daily. I try to catch up and stay up to date on this thread but it moves so quickly!!

I am fast approaching due date and no signs of baby yet!! I am having the odd tightening but they dont amount to anything :( Every day I feel like a kid waiting for christmas except i dont know will it be today? 

Im so happy I made it Im the last in my group of ladies in the hospital with complications to hold their bundle. I cant believe after everything im going to have a baby soon :) :) :)

Thank you so much to everyone on here and your support and good luck to all you ladies try to stay positive and persevere with the tough time and miracles can and will happen xxxxxx ellie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydoodle

ok im new to this thread and hoping that you all can help me...i previously had the leep procedure done about 2 years ago...now am pregnant 7 weeks and concerned about my cervix's ability to support a baby for the pregnancy. I know there is visible scar tissue from the surgery because during an exam one time, a doctor stated that he saw scar tissue, asking me about surgerys ive had. I went to my first appointment for this pregnancy a week ago and doctor said that he would check my cervix at 12 weeks with a sono. Is there any way to tell when the cervix is thinning or opening and need a stitch, or just by sono?? Also, doc told me they dont regularly do stitches??? So what would i do??? I guess im just nervous and want to know any advice or info about this or if you had a leep procedure what happened????HELP!!!


----------



## pinkladyangel

Well ladies I shall be 37wks on monday and having my stitch removed 2 days later. I'm so pleased to have made it this far and I know I wouldn't have been able to get through it without the likes of Lizzie, Christiana, Larockera (sorry if I've missed anyone). Thank you soooooo much.
Still dont know what to expect but my baby boy will be with us soon.
X


----------



## Alisa F

Angel - I was given progesterone (cyclogest) around my 18 week scan when my cervix was around 28mm even with stitch. My doc wanted to make sure my cervix stays above 25mm until 24 weeks. They use prog liberally in USA but in UK its still in trial stage. My doc said we have &#8220;progesterone police&#8221; here in UK - doctors who are against using prog until the findings of this trial they&#8217;re doing are revealed, but luckily she is not one of them and prescribed it to me until 32 weeks. 

I&#8217;m really confident using it, even if doesn&#8217;t work it cant do any harm. Its actually quite inexpensive too, I remember I had to take it in the same dosage when I did IVF and it was about £16 from ASDA for a 2 week supply. If you really want it and are persistent I&#8217;m sure your doc will prescribe in on NHS, if they refuse, ask to see them privately and get a private script, I mean its so cheap and I reckon totally worth it as my cervical length increased a few mm&#8217;s within 2-3 weeks of using it&#8230;.


----------



## Alisa F

Babydoodle &#8211; Why doesn&#8217;t your doc regularly do stitches? Is it that they just don&#8217;t see too many women with cervical issues or are they against stitches? 

Certainly if your cervix is short at 12 weeks, particularly with your history, I would think they would do a stitch. Perhaps you need to use the next 5 weeks to get referred to another doc or hospital for a second opinion. My hospital does stitches daily, they have a whole clinic that specifically looks after cervical and stitch monitoring, maybe you could find something like that. But I don&#8217;t know where you are so might not be as easy for you depending on where you are&#8230;. 

I know exactly how nervous you must feel, and I really think if you found another doctor more experienced with stitches that you will be reassured. Good luck x


----------



## Alisa F

pinkladyangel said:


> Well ladies I shall be 37wks on monday and having my stitch removed 2 days later. I'm so pleased to have made it this far and I know I wouldn't have been able to get through it without the likes of Lizzie, Christiana, Larockera (sorry if I've missed anyone). Thank you soooooo much.
> Still dont know what to expect but my baby boy will be with us soon.
> X

That is so amasing, i'm so happy for you. Yaaaay!!! Good luck x


----------



## baby_maybe

Yay! pinkladyangel thats great news, congrats for reaching term :)


----------



## bluestarlight

Woohoo! 38 weeks today! Random contractions have started back up last night. Stopped overnight but I have been getting them again since about 9:15am, but still not regular or anything. Sigh. Had my doc appointment and ultrasound today. Baby looks good, doc got to feel one of the contractions and said I probably won't make it to my next appointment next friday :) She also gave me better guidelines on when to head to the hospital so baby isn't born in the car or something. Still dilated to 4cm and 50-60% effaced she said. Contractions 5-10 mins apart (depends on time of day/traffic conditions 5 mins if its nightime and not much traffic, 10 if its rush hour because it could take an hour or more to get in) or if my water breaks which she said may happen from the random contractions. She called her the miracle baby because she never thought I would get to full term or now even another week after :) I really can't wait for her to come now, after all that worry she wants to stay in still, lol. My back is so sore and i must have peed at least 6 times last night.


----------



## bluestarlight

Way to go pinkangle :) feels good that its now safe for them to come out :cloud9:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations bluestarlight!!! It's so wonderful to know you've made it so far!


----------



## mpg1502

Hi girls,

13 weeks - incompetent cervix - elective stitch

Well I had my stitch done this morning and all seems to have gone well. Luckily they brought my surgery foward as my cervix had shortened to just 1cm or so from last weeks 2.5cm - eek! My consultant had to a Shirodkar stitch with an extra stitch to close the cervix at the bottom to ensure my mucus plug stays in.

So fingers crossed1 I had a general anaesthetic as opposed to spinal/epidural last time. Have to say despite my worries i felt much better and got home after 4 hours! They assured me that it was a very minimal amount of anaesthetic as the procedure could be done quickly so is no worse for the baby than the spinal.

I feel a little sore but no more than a deep period pain really and am enjoying the morning sickness free day due to all the anti sickness they gave me with the anaesthetic...I hope that lasts! I had some more bleeding this time round but it seems to have stopped now which is great. No progesterone this time and just antibiotics intravenously, none to take home. Glad not to take too much as I think this little bean has been through quite enough already!

So in bed with a cup of tea and a chocolate muffin and finally feel I can maybe start to feel a little more positive and relaxed to enjoy this pregnancy.

Hope all you girls are doing fine, and little munchkins are staying put!

M x


----------



## Alisa F

Glad to hear it all went well mpg :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on 38 weeks bluestarlight :happydance:

Mpg - glad to hear the procedure went well, that's 3 of us this week who have had sutures done, I think I'm the only one to have a spinal though :) Just got to get through the next few weeks, for me christmas will be the time I really relax as I'll be 30 weeks then :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

How often does your ob's see you after stitch gets put in? mine mentioned seeing me once a week..do they check you each time? does this mean i will get a lot of ultrasounds? lol Just kind of curious how the process after stitch at 12 weeks goes..what happens at appointments, etc..


----------



## lch28

congrats to everyone who is full term/near full term! how amazing!

glad your stitch went well mpg.

amy - my doctor sees me once a month. he is very laid back which worries me. I got one tvu to check my cervical length at 16 weeks. at 20 weeks i will get my cervical length chekced evrey 2 weeks


----------



## pinkladyangel

It's good to know that a few of us are very nearly there. Just shows that having an elective stitch can and does work. Its just a shame that some are not even offered it. 
Well done ladies. Looking forward to seeing lots of pics of those little bundles.
To all those that are still travelling the long road of stitchdom (lol) don't lose faith and keep asking the questions on here. It's very reassuring.
XXX


----------



## angel229

morning ladies,

25 weeks today - feeling more and more positive each day which is helped by the support and comments on this thread. Thanks to you all x x x x 

Doctors said I wouldn't make it to 24 weeks and here I am at 25. Heres to many more weeks. Fingers Crossed x x


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Good job Angel!!! Keep cooking!! May you too shock the drs and nurses at 29 weeks and beyond: "we can't believe how far you've come!"

Good job, mama!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies. Amy Hun, post stitch checks vary hugely depending on which country you're in and/or your particular hospital and their procedures. Many docs believe that once the stitch is in, there is no need to check at all - others (usually state side) are happy to do a tvu weekly. 

I had 3 weekly checks but only because I was carrying twins, which carries its own seperate problems. With a singleton I think my consultant would have checked immediately after the stitch, then at 18, 24 and 28wks. After that she stopped doing cervical scans but continued with baby scan until 34wks. 

With a singleton on board I'd be happiest with 2/3weekly scans from 16-32wks. It is so reassuring to see at all is well. Good luck xx

Angel - yey for 25wks! Maybe your situation isn't as dire as everyone first thought. This isn't the first time I've seen ladies defy all medical expectation - that is the nature of IC and stitches. Lots of love xx

Glad all went well mpg :) You obviously needed the stitch given changes had already occurred. Hopefully it will be plain sailing for you from now on xx

Love to all - keep baking xxx


----------



## mpg1502

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is doing well. 

I am on day 3 now and feeling a bit rough it has to be said. I am still bleeding red when I wipe, my stomach has been more tender and i keep getting goosebumps/chills and feel very very tired. Also my morning sickness has returned! 

Obviously i expected the anaesthetic and pain killers they give you for the op to wear off as you get back to normal so you do feel a bit worse before you get better but I was rather hoping the sickness might just stay away! 

I suppose i am more wary this time round as last time i was kept in hospital for a week afterwards. But i was much further on then (24 weeks) and it was a rescue stitch, so had a much harder job to do. This time i am just 14 weeks so really there is nothing to do but wait....

Thanks again for all the support and big big congratulations to all those girls reaching 24/25 and 37/38 weeks etc, i remember just how exciting that was! 

M xx


----------



## lizziedripping

I felt really quite ill after my stitch mpg, almost like I was getting the flu. I didn't have a GA, and attribute the general grotty feeling to my having the shirodkar which is invasive and your body immediately begins to 'object' to its presence as it would any other foreign body. I felt like that for a few weeks but eventually e erything settled down xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: mpg, I haven't felt quite right for the past couple if days, even though I thought I was on the mend quite quickly after actually having the procedure done.

AFM - I'm not spotting now which is good, but I did have another trip to maternity triage today as the not feeling well plus still feeling a few aches and pains low down had me fearing an infection had set in. Well my urine was clear and they have sent off bloods and a swab just to double check there's no infection starting. They said the aching was either from the stitch or just general pregnancy aches and pains so I need to wait and see of they phone asking me to collect some anitbiotics. They did manage to pick baby up on the doppler briefly today and I'm almost certain I felt some movement today so that reassures me quite a bit.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and having a nice weekend :)


----------



## DMJ

Hey ladies ..

Just a quick question from me, was having terrible right sided crampy pains earlier on that lasted a few hours they seem to have quietened down now so I'm sure they were just pains from where iv been a little constipated. 

However since last night iv been having sharp, pulling pains down below almost like a tearing feeling .. Will I know if anything is happening to the stitch ie slight dilation etc? Been getting back pain with this aswel. I don't think it's an infection as I'm having no problems with going to the loo. 
I'm seeing my consultant on Wednesday but just thought I'd check with you all first. 

Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

It's unlikely for the stitch to tear without painful, regular contractions hun, but given the back pain you've had I would go and get checked out just to be on the safe side.

I actually had a stitch tear my cervix after a period of time contracting at about 32 weeks and I honestly didn't feel anything happening to my cervix at the time. I was actually 6cm dilated by the time they took it out, I think a macdonald will go to 3cm just about without tearing through or that's what I was told at the time!

With any luck what you have are just pulling pains from the stitch being under more pressure now the baby is getting nice and big :)


----------



## lch28

i am headed to the hopsital, having terrible cramping and losing more mucus plug :nope: please pray for me ladies


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I am 25+4 today with stitch. I was wondering, is there a stage where IC is no longer an issue? if that makes sense... I think I stumbled upon something on here months ago..


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Praying for you, ich.


----------



## Alisa F

Sending you positive vibes and thinking of you Ich.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

lch28 said:


> i am headed to the hopsital, having terrible cramping and losing more mucus plug :nope: please pray for me ladies

:hugs: I hope all will be ok hun. x


----------



## angel229

Good Luck Ich - I am sure everything will be fine - keep us posted x x x x


----------



## chistiana

Hopeful- after 28 weeks ic is no longer a big risk as you would need strong and regular contractions to actually make the cevix open so much as to let the baby drop out.

Ich- praying for you hun, hope it is just extra discharge and nothing more than that


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm so glad I've my cerclage in as it is the only thing keeping my GBs in place!!


----------



## baby_maybe

lch - thinking of you hunni and hoping that everything is ok with you and lo :hugs:

Wtb - you are doing so amazingly well, it just goes to show how miraculous these sutures can be especially when holding the weight of two or three babies :). How much longer do the docs plan to let you go or is it a case of just getting as far as you can?


----------



## JJEE

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update from me, I finally gave birth to Grace Kathryn Sofia Kendrick on Sat at 7:37pm..she was 1 week late, and weighed 8lb 1oz. She is beautiful. I had a very quick labour, arriving at the hospital and delivering in 2hrs 22mins! Yay! Definitely think that was cervix related! It was a really good birthing experience, and I will definitely update more when I am less tired! She is a very hungry baby! We also ended up staying in hospital until today due to my raised blood pressure..so I have had 4hrs sleep in 48hrs!! 

Keep your babies cooking ladies, I will continue to check in on how you are all doing, good luck Ellie, your turn next!! And a HUGE thank you to Lizzie for all of your advice and giving me hope when it seemed like there was none!

Thank you to all of the ladies here, for sharing your stories and giving us hope! 

Xxx


----------



## angel229

Congratulations jjee. Same weight as my first daughter x x x rest while you still can x


----------



## lch28

jjee huge congrats!!!

just got back, my dr met me at the hospital, cervix is completely closed and discharge is normal. silly me. cramping is growing pains lol


----------



## lizziedripping

Jees Ich, you really scared me just now. Had read your earlier post, heart started pounding scanned down (in very slow motion, or so it seemed) to read your latest message reporting that all is well! Bloody hell girl, don't do that to me!! I was shocked that your stitch could be 'failing' as early as 18wks and couldn't get my head around that - especially since you got to 23wks last time without a stitch. Thank God all is ok - now go rest and stop trying to give your Aunty Lizzie a heart attack lol :hugs:

Dmj - you ok love? The tearing pains down below happened to me in the early thirties but I was carrying two babies, one of whom was low down and kicking me constantly in my bladder and cervix. It isn't abnormal to feel pinching and pulling in your cervix this late on, but it's obviously troubling you enough to mention, so I'd get checked - you lose nothing in doing so xx

JJE - massive congratulations on the arrival of baby Grace - she sounds beautiful. So relieved that you made it not not to term but overdue! What a lovely story of hope to share with everyone :hugs: Pics soon please xxx


----------



## lch28

awww lizzie sorry lol!! i really thought that i was dialating. my doc put it as normal pains. maybe im just a drama queen :blush: i think with Sophia i was just so calm the whole pregnancy, never bothered by anything that now the slightest twinge and im on the phone calling my dr already! i am going to be really scared, reaching 23 weeks and all. i just pray all is going to stay well. =] so is it true that after 28 weeks it is unlikely to go early from IC?


----------



## lizziedripping

Btw DMJ - dilating with the stitch intact usually causes some bleeding and pain, but there are rare occasions when it does so without any specific symptoms at all. Usually tho it only opens slightly, tearing right through it typically only happens under the influence of contractions. Contractions themselves aren't always felt strongly either, so with any crampy aches and pains which are followed by sharp tearing pains down below, it's always good to get looked at. Good luck xx


----------



## angel229

Got a glucose tolerance test tomorrow. Never had it in my first 2 pregnancies. What's it like?


----------



## lizziedripping

lch28 said:


> awww lizzie sorry lol!! i really thought that i was dialating. my doc put it as normal pains. maybe im just a drama queen :blush: i think with Sophia i was just so calm the whole pregnancy, never bothered by anything that now the slightest twinge and im on the phone calling my dr already! i am going to be really scared, reaching 23 weeks and all. i just pray all is going to stay well. =] so is it true that after 28 weeks it is unlikely to go early from IC?

Course you're damned scared sweetie, you've just lost a child - it doesn't get much worse than that! No need to apologise, was just trying to make you smile after the day's dramas :hugs:

IC is a problem mainly up to 26wks or so. After that your cervix has to dilate more to allow the passage of a larger third trimester baby - it can only do that with contractions. An IC cervix typically dilates to 3cms purely as a result of pressure and, it is thought, as a result of uterine stretching between 16 and 26wks. Once you have made it to 26 without any significant dilation, it's much less likely that it will suddenly give way. If it can hold under that initial strain, then it usually continues to do so. All this of course is less relevant anyway if you have a stitch - 99% of the time it does not allow dilation through and below it. Good night chick xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Nothing to worry about Angel, from what I can remember they do a fasting blood test first, you have a fizzy sweet drink, and they do a blood test a few hrs after. If that comes back positive it still isn't conclusive, so you have a follow up blood test - though I can't remember the exact details of that. Good luck xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations jjee, so pleased for you hun :) I went to 41 weeks last time too, just goes to show how well a suture can work!

lch - so glad you are back from the hospital with good news, I went yesterday with aching thinking it was something and it turns out its probably just stretching pain too. It's understandable to be so worried about every ache and pain, I'm the same hun xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Can you decline to GD test? I hated it last time I really did. Then went to have Eli two weeks later. Pfft


----------



## baby_maybe

My bmi at booking was very slightly, like .5 over 30 and they normally refer for a gtt at that point, but I said I didn't want it. She asked me if she could write that I would consider it in my notes, so I said that was ok, but I definitely won't have it unless I show any other symptoms later on in pregnancy.

Definitely feel free to decline it if you don't want it hun :)


----------



## Alisa F

Urgh, I don't want to do my GTT either. Hopeful - you don't have to do anything you don't want to. But if you failed (GTT) what donthey do then, and what are the symptoms of any probs cos I really want to cancel mine.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

No idea what they do if you DO cancel. Mine was not based on BMI.. but if your family background are from certain areas they do it. Nobody in my fam has it or has ever had it. And pre-pregnancy I was not over in terms of BMI. The stuff they give you to drink tastes like crap.. and last time I got so hungry I was actually physically shaking.. which in my opinion was not the greatest! I think I am going to call n cancel.


----------



## Alisa F

I think I know why they put me down for GTT. On the referral form one of the risk factors boxes is ticked for me, they noted I'm asian ?!?!??! Which is funny cos apart from my brown hair I'm the whitest person on the planet hahaha My bmi at booking appt was just in the healthy weight range so I think I will cancel too. If I don't eat as soon as I wake I'm shaking and feel really sick which can't be good.


----------



## angel229

I was that thirsty by the time I got to hospital this morning for the test the taste didn't bother me, in fact I thought it was quite nice, lol. Reminded me of anti histamine medicine. Got home at lunchtime and ate everything in sight though and had a major sugar crash this afternoon with headache and tiredness.


----------



## chistiana

Congratulations jjee!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Alisa i will be cancelling in am. Def not doing it lol


----------



## HelenGee

Ich- I'm so glad everything is fine...I was reading your post earlier whilst still at work and I was a nervous wreck, so god knows how you felt! Phew! You must be mentally exhausted now. :hugs:

Christiana- I love the pic, it's the cutest. How are you and your gorgeous family?

Has anyone heard from JimmyJam? I'd love to know that all's well with her if anyone has any news. xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Congratulations JJEE- what a beautiful name, it sounds utterly enchanting and princessy! Love it! I'm so glad the birth was a good one too, you must be feelling:cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## DMJ

Just got back from my appointment .. I explained the feelings I was having r.e down below and she said she may bring my stitch removal forward by a week. Il be 35 weeks if we do that. Is this ok should baby decide to come straight away? 
Im going to be induced early anyway as this last week my spd has become worse. My ECG results came back ok, I just seem to have a few extra heartbeats every now and again which she doesn't seemed concerned about. 

Xx


----------



## DMJ

Also forgot to say the baby is 3/5 engaged ?


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi dmj, I'm sure 35 weeks would be fine for stitch it. If she was worried about the baby, she wouldn't want to bring it forward. I had my last one out at 36 weeks and still went to 41+ lol Not saying you will and given baby is engaged already you may not go much further, but don't forget that your cervix should still need some good contractions to get it to open enough for baby to come out now :)


----------



## HelenGee

DMJ- I had my stitch out at 35 weeks as my doc wanted me to have a nice, worry free Christmas without fear of tearing through my stitch. She didn't want to schedule it for 36 weeks as it clashed with Christmas and in her words, she didn't trust the staff on duty to do a good job of it! Anyway, I went to 38 plus weeks even though I felt like Bella was going to drop out! Bella bobbed in and out of fully engaged from week 23 onwards, it didn't mean anything. Good luck, the end is in sight xxx:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Dmj- i had natalia at 35+2 (stitch hadnt been removed yet thus the emergency c section) and she was perfectly healthy! So even if your baby decides to come right away dont worry about it!

Helen- hey, so nice to hear from you! Thanks re the picture! And are these little ones your babies? They re gorgeous!!! I was thinking of jimmy jam too but havent heard anything. How have you been? School? Nat is over with colic (thank GOd i couldnt take much longer of this crazyness) and we re doing great!Nik is still very caring and protective of her touch wood!


----------



## Katece

Hi ladies. I'm still reading through old posts, and caught myself thinking "these women are so supportive of each other, when I get pregnant again I'll be sure to be supportive, too." Then I realized that nothing is stopping me from being supportive now. I admire all of you for the sacrifices you are making to give your babies the best chances you can. I'll be praying for peace for you, strength for your partners, wisdom for your doctors, and good health for 
your babies. With love, Kate


----------



## lch28

thanks helen hun.. i was def nervous and really upset, but i am so happy all is well. do you ladies think that since i made it to 23 weeks last time that my cervix may be on the stronger side?? or does that not mean anything


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :) DMJ - as the other girls have said, having your stitch out at 35wks definitely doesn't mean you'll deliver then, or for several more weeks for that matter! Your baby could be fully engaged and stay that way for weeks Hun, your cervix will still need to soften, efface and dilate in the usual way. There is nothing to say this will happen to you early on, any more than any other pregnant lady.

In twin pregnancy stitches are removed at 34wks, and generally speaking from then on baby is mature, and feeding issues are minimal so your baby will likely be fine IF indeed he puts in an appearance immediately (possible but unlikely). Hope that helps xx

Ich - there are different degrees of IC, and different causes of the condition. Some women get to 24wks before any changes, others sadly lose their babies as early as 16wks. Some don't even get past 20wks without a TAC and for them vaginal stitching doesn't work (rare). In your case it's difficult to say for definite, but because you didn't deliver until 23wks, it's probable that your cervix began to change around 20wks which is relatively late on in IC terms. Whatever the state of your cervix tho Hun, the stitch works most of the time if placed electively, so I am sure yours will hold up just fine xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Just been awoken by one of the strongest ever nightime O's ever. I was soaked! Tmi i know but I am really panicking


----------



## lch28

Thanks lizzie. It is weird bc I had a scan at 22 weeks and I am sure they did a length check. It was the gender scan. Wouldn't they have seen me close to labor.. I had Sophia two weeks later. Is it possible my cervix looked fine then ?

Hopeful try not to worry I think a lot of women have that


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys hope ure all ok...i have had a bit of a nightmare recently i had my emergent stitch fitted at 18 weeksand have had around 2 to 5 contractions a day for about 5 weeks but when i was just turning 25 weeks i had sharp pains through my cervix and a general ach in my back and lower belly as well as quite aa few more contractions and wa getting concerned it was going to tear my stitch as it felt the same as mu labour wiht my last lil boy who was 10 weeks early so went into hsopital where they kept me in for 4 days just incase because they had done a fibronecting test which came out positive where as i had a negative one done 2 weeks prior luclkily my pains eased of just the uncomfyness stayed they wenr t sure wetaher to take stitch out or keep it in but its still there and i have untill tuesday untill the fibrnecting runs out...im still getting odd contractions ans still generall feeling of uncomfyness was just wondering if anyone else has felt this? and sharp oains through my cervix?? is it rare for a stitch to be taken out this early im now 26 weeks due to pains ext? im feeling very wprried and apprehensive just dont know when to go back up the hospital or when to just get on wiht it just feel baby is so low and i have only just over a cm of cervix left any in put would be fab thnakyou sorry for long post xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

It would be much better to make it to 28-29 weeks if possible as delivering now your LO would have a major struggle to survive and would have a high probability of disability. If staying in the hospital to control the contractions is an option, it sucks but it is worth it in the end.


----------



## pinkladyangel

Hello Ladies
Just to let you know that Rohan Kurtis Barnes arrived at 36wks+6 weighing 6lb and 10oz. It seems our little man couldn't wait and had to make an appearance on his daddies birthday. I personally think his angel sister had a lot to do with it. 
Good luck all you ladies that have and are travelling the same journey.
Lots of love to you all.
XXX


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations pink! That is a fantastic weight!


----------



## kimbotrav

WTBmyBFP said:


> It would be much better to make it to 28-29 weeks if possible as delivering now your LO would have a major struggle to survive and would have a high probability of disability. If staying in the hospital to control the contractions is an option, it sucks but it is worth it in the end.

hi yeah obviously would love to make it to past 28 my last baby whos a year old was born at 29 w and is lvly and healthy i was very lucky...just really panicking wiht all the pains really want to get to 36 weeks and never know weather to call about my pains or just deal wiht them its so hard ive got midwife 2day so ill mention them again to her and see what she says it also worrys me as my cervix is not being kept an eye on at all they dnt want to go near it so i will never know its just all so worrying and confusing thanks for your reply xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations pink :) lovely name for your little man too xx

Kim - hunni if you are worried about the pain you should really call and get checked out again. Did they not offer you any medication to try and ease the contractions? I would have thought they would want to try and keep them at bay for as long as possible before taking the suture out to give your LO the best chance possible. Have you had the steroids yet, because those will make such a huge difference if you were to deliver early :hugs: thinking of you xx


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> Congratulations pink :) lovely name for your little man too xx
> 
> Kim - hunni if you are worried about the pain you should really call and get checked out again. Did they not offer you any medication to try and ease the contractions? I would have thought they would want to try and keep them at bay for as long as possible before taking the suture out to give your LO the best chance possible. Have you had the steroids yet, because those will make such a huge difference if you were to deliver early :hugs: thinking of you xx

hello yeah i will mention to the midwife and see what she think coz im geting like pressure and sharp pains through my cervix not nice as well as the contractions and general aching just want it to go away. i had my steriod injections at 24 weeks which im so thnakful of. and they said that they would give me 1 tablet to stop contractions but only because i live on and island and would have to be transported to a mainland hospital and they wouldnt want anything happening on the way. i had a lot of those tablets after my emergant stotch was fitted as it made my uterus very irritble and they did help but they are now saying they would only give me one tablet for transfer which i think is strange because like you say the longer he can stay in there the better its all a noghtmare. im worried of telling midwife and they keep me in again but if thats where i need to be then i guess its for the best and on the other side i dont want to mention it and she ignores me lol cant win all i do know is i hope the pains go away thnakyou for replying :hugs: xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Kimbotrav, it sounds to me like you are worried enough to mention it. And that for me means you really should go and get checked out. The stressing over it will do you no good x


----------



## baby_maybe

kimbotrav said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations pink :) lovely name for your little man too xx
> 
> Kim - hunni if you are worried about the pain you should really call and get checked out again. Did they not offer you any medication to try and ease the contractions? I would have thought they would want to try and keep them at bay for as long as possible before taking the suture out to give your LO the best chance possible. Have you had the steroids yet, because those will make such a huge difference if you were to deliver early :hugs: thinking of you xx
> 
> hello yeah i will mention to the midwife and see what she think coz im geting like pressure and sharp pains through my cervix not nice as well as the contractions and general aching just want it to go away. i had my steriod injections at 24 weeks which im so thnakful of. and they said that they would give me 1 tablet to stop contractions but only because i live on and island and would have to be transported to a mainland hospital and they wouldnt want anything happening on the way. i had a lot of those tablets after my emergant stotch was fitted as it made my uterus very irritble and they did help but they are now saying they would only give me one tablet for transfer which i think is strange because like you say the longer he can stay in there the better its all a noghtmare. im worried of telling midwife and they keep me in again but if thats where i need to be then i guess its for the best and on the other side i dont want to mention it and she ignores me lol cant win all i do know is i hope the pains go away thnakyou for replying :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

I live on the iow as well hun and I've bee given the drugs to prevent immediate delivery whilst being transferred somewhere else in a previous pregnancy too. I'm still not sure why, if you've been given them to stop contractions before, they won't again. It doesn't make sense to me that they'd only want to give you one to transfer you and not bother with longer term when clearly the baby would benefit from staying inside longer? Unless I'm missing something and those drugs have awful side effects for the baby of course. However I'm sure in the US ladies are prescribed drugs like this for irritable uterus :shrug: the only other thing I can think of is that the contractions you are having are actively dilating your cervix and they would need to take the stitch out to stop any damage occurring to your cervix, in which case those drugs would probably do you no good and the baby would come anyway. These are all bust guesses of course based on what you've said. I actually had a stitch tear my cervix a few years ago and the last time I had a suture placed the consultant said he could still see where it occurred, that was a good 5 years laterso damage is something you want to avoid if possible.

Anyways I've probably rambled on far too much. I hope you're ok and have some answers or are up the hospital getting checked as I type. Fx baby doesn't make too early an entrance :hugs:


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations pink :) lovely name for your little man too xx
> 
> Kim - hunni if you are worried about the pain you should really call and get checked out again. Did they not offer you any medication to try and ease the contractions? I would have thought they would want to try and keep them at bay for as long as possible before taking the suture out to give your LO the best chance possible. Have you had the steroids yet, because those will make such a huge difference if you were to deliver early :hugs: thinking of you xx
> 
> hello yeah i will mention to the midwife and see what she think coz im geting like pressure and sharp pains through my cervix not nice as well as the contractions and general aching just want it to go away. i had my steriod injections at 24 weeks which im so thnakful of. and they said that they would give me 1 tablet to stop contractions but only because i live on and island and would have to be transported to a mainland hospital and they wouldnt want anything happening on the way. i had a lot of those tablets after my emergant stotch was fitted as it made my uterus very irritble and they did help but they are now saying they would only give me one tablet for transfer which i think is strange because like you say the longer he can stay in there the better its all a noghtmare. im worried of telling midwife and they keep me in again but if thats where i need to be then i guess its for the best and on the other side i dont want to mention it and she ignores me lol cant win all i do know is i hope the pains go away thnakyou for replying :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I live on the iow as well hun and I've bee given the drugs to prevent immediate delivery whilst being transferred somewhere else in a previous pregnancy too. I'm still not sure why, if you've been given them to stop contractions before, they won't again. It doesn't make sense to me that they'd only want to give you one to transfer you and not bother with longer term when clearly the baby would benefit from staying inside longer? Unless I'm missing something and those drugs have awful side effects for the baby of course. However I'm sure in the US ladies are prescribed drugs like this for irritable uterus :shrug: the only other thing I can think of is that the contractions you are having are actively dilating your cervix and they would need to take the stitch out to stop any damage occurring to your cervix, in which case those drugs would probably do you no good and the baby would come anyway. These are all bust guesses of course based on what you've said. I actually had a stitch tear my cervix a few years ago and the last time I had a suture placed the consultant said he could still see where it occurred, that was a good 5 years laterso damage is something you want to avoid if possible.
> 
> Anyways I've probably rambled on far too much. I hope you're ok and have some answers or are up the hospital getting checked as I type. Fx baby doesn't make too early an entrance :hugs:Click to expand...

ahh thaats fab ure an isle of wighter 2 :) yeah its really weird i kept asking for it last time i was in and they said id only get it for transfer weird :wacko: bless you what did it feel like when ure stitch tore did u bleed or anything? and are they keeping an eye on ure cervix this time dnt know why there not with me whos ure consultatnt? mine is miss aladin p.s the midwifes were useless may as well have told my 7 year old i was in pain would have got same responce lol xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

To be honest I didn't really feel anything when it tore, I was having contractions at the time so I suppose they could have masked the feeling :shrug: I did have serval bloody shows over the period of 3 days whilst I was in hospital and being transferred, but that could have just been my plug coming away, I'm not sure how much of it was caused by the stitch tearing if you see what I mean.

I have Mr Kenny as my consultant, I had him last time too and to date is my favourite one over here :) In rebar to the midwives I do think it greatly depends on who you get, I know a fair few of them as I have been such a regular visitor over the years and most of them know me by face, especially downstairs in the antenatal/scanning clinic.

With my cervix and stitches, I have never in any of my pregnancies had my cervix measured once a stitch has been placed. I don't know if that's because I've never presented with any problems after which have made them want to check or whether that's just the procedure here? I wouldn't be able to tell you if my cervix funnelled or whatever towards the end of pregnancy, the only thing I have to on is that last time I was pg, at a week overdue and a good 4 weeks post stitch removal, I saw the consultant for a sweep and he said that my cervix was still hard, long and not open! How's that for spending weeks worrying about it, only for it not to want to open when it's supposed to! I call it sods law :haha:


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> To be honest I didn't really feel anything when it tore, I was having contractions at the time so I suppose they could have masked the feeling :shrug: I did have serval bloody shows over the period of 3 days whilst I was in hospital and being transferred, but that could have just been my plug coming away, I'm not sure how much of it was caused by the stitch tearing if you see what I mean.
> 
> I have Mr Kenny as my consultant, I had him last time too and to date is my favourite one over here :) In rebar to the midwives I do think it greatly depends on who you get, I know a fair few of them as I have been such a regular visitor over the years and most of them know me by face, especially downstairs in the antenatal/scanning clinic.
> 
> With my cervix and stitches, I have never in any of my pregnancies had my cervix measured once a stitch has been placed. I don't know if that's because I've never presented with any problems after which have made them want to check or whether that's just the procedure here? I wouldn't be able to tell you if my cervix funnelled or whatever towards the end of pregnancy, the only thing I have to on is that last time I was pg, at a week overdue and a good 4 weeks post stitch removal, I saw the consultant for a sweep and he said that my cervix was still hard, long and not open! How's that for spending weeks worrying about it, only for it not to want to open when it's supposed to! I call it sods law :haha:

lol i cannt believe that lol when did they remove it? ill have to go straight for csection as ive already had 2....have ure stitches been evergent or planned?? and yes thats what they are like with me the only time i had it measured was once when i told them my cervix was incompetent and they found it 1cm dilated and then when i went in last week wiht pains and a positive fibronecting test and my cervix measured the same as befor i had it placed so that was good :) im just worried its shortened asd having alot of pains and tugging and pressure on my cervix at the moment so may go up to get that checked tonight....mr kenny delivered my last baby whos a year old he was 10 weeks prem hes really nice isnt he thouht i was going to have him this time but i got sent to miss aladin again she seems to be listening to me alot more now thnakgoodness how far along areyou? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Well I was 3cms when I was transferred and they wouldn't remove it before because they didn't want me delivering in the ambulance. When I got to the next hospital they didn't check it for a while after I arrived and by the time they did I was 6cms and the tear had already occurred :s

Quick history, my first baby was born at 24 weeks, I had no stitch (didn't know anything about IC back then!), she unfortunately didn't survive. The next two pregnancies I was monitored closely with cervical measurements and at 24 weeks in the 2nd and 20 weeks in the 3rd I funnelled and ended up with emergency sutures both times. The first one got me to 32+ weeks and she is now almost 11 and the second one got me to term+ and she is 8 now :) Last pregnancy was the first time I had Mr Kenny and he looked at my history and agreed to an elective stitch straight away and did that one at 14+ weeks and I went to 41+ with her, she is now 5. This time round I'm currently 16+ weeks and had my elective suture done, again by Mr Kenny, just over a week ago. When I saw him after my 12 week scan he asked me what I'd like to do and I said I wanted another stitch and he just said that's fine we'll book it in, so I trust him a lot and love the fact that he takes what I want to do into consideration when making a plan for my care. Hoping to go to term this time too or if not, at least until Xmas time when I'll be over 30 weeks!

If you don't want to stay with the consultant you've got you can ask to be changed. I didn't ask specifically for Mr Kenny last time as I didn't know him them, just ended up with him and was really glad I did. This time round when I had my booking appointment I did specifically ask to go to him because I knew that he was likely to let me have an elective stitch again like before and also because he's honest enough to tell me if he doesn't agree with what I'm asking for, which I like :)


----------



## angel229

good afternoon ladie,

Can I ask a question with TMI.

I am now 25+6 weeks pregnant. I have always had quite a lot of discharge which was hard to tell if it was discharge, urine or amniotic fluid. I was checked about 2 weeks ago and my cervix was still closed (just, funnelled to stitch and 7mm closed after stitch) and I had not infections etc. What I have noticed is that over the last week the discharge has double in amount and is thick and creamy, I find this hard to believe because of the amount of discharge I was already having. My question is, is this normal?


----------



## baby_maybe

I've always experienced an increased amount of discharge with a stitch in, especially as I progress further through the pregnancy. However I would say that if you're worried just pop and get checked out, I know it's a pain waiting round in maternity triage to be seen etc, but if it puts your mind at rest it's worth it's weight in gold :)


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi, update from me. Still going. I had my appointment today. She gave me a sweep. Doc was very surprised to see me, said if she had made a bet I would get this far and she would be stripping my membranes should would have lost. 39 weeks today. It was more uncomfortable than I thought it would be. She said I was still 4cm dilated but now 90% effaced. At least all those random contractions were doing something. I feel like I haven't slept all week between random contractions and peeing. And the contractions aren't just weak ones, they are strong where I have to breath and go "ow" and feel her head getting pushed low against my perineum. They just never stay regular and always drop off or stay random for hours. Is all this normal? My first came just after 37 weeks and I was induced and on an epidural so don't remember much about contractions, just the horrible back labor I was trying to kill with the epidural. 
I have been getting contractions now from the sweep, but they are the same as they have been all week...


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds like you're in early or latent labour hun. Sorry to say but sometimes this phase can last for days until the contractions become regular and sometimes they just don't and you end up being induced anyway. I hope you don't and these contractions get regular enough to set off full blown labour for you :hugs:


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> Well I was 3cms when I was transferred and they wouldn't remove it before because they didn't want me delivering in the ambulance. When I got to the next hospital they didn't check it for a while after I arrived and by the time they did I was 6cms and the tear had already occurred :s
> 
> Quick history, my first baby was born at 24 weeks, I had no stitch (didn't know anything about IC back then!), she unfortunately didn't survive. The next two pregnancies I was monitored closely with cervical measurements and at 24 weeks in the 2nd and 20 weeks in the 3rd I funnelled and ended up with emergency sutures both times. The first one got me to 32+ weeks and she is now almost 11 and the second one got me to term+ and she is 8 now :) Last pregnancy was the first time I had Mr Kenny and he looked at my history and agreed to an elective stitch straight away and did that one at 14+ weeks and I went to 41+ with her, she is now 5. This time round I'm currently 16+ weeks and had my elective suture done, again by Mr Kenny, just over a week ago. When I saw him after my 12 week scan he asked me what I'd like to do and I said I wanted another stitch and he just said that's fine we'll book it in, so I trust him a lot and love the fact that he takes what I want to do into consideration when making a plan for my care. Hoping to go to term this time too or if not, at least until Xmas time when I'll be over 30 weeks!
> 
> If you don't want to stay with the consultant you've got you can ask to be changed. I didn't ask specifically for Mr Kenny last time as I didn't know him them, just ended up with him and was really glad I did. This time round when I had my booking appointment I did specifically ask to go to him because I knew that he was likely to let me have an elective stitch again like before and also because he's honest enough to tell me if he doesn't agree with what I'm asking for, which I like :)

so sorry for ure loss thats aful :hugs: but brilliant you have children thnaks to the stitch :flower: i hope u go all the way wiht this one and im really hoping to aswell :). poor you sounds like an ordeal when ure cervix wanted to open wiht stitch in cant belive they left u a while before you were checked at the other hospital :growlmad: bless u. yeah i have always heard good things about kenny my consultant is ok now as she is listening to me more now which is nice just wish i seen her a litte more im next there in 2 weeks and ill find out a date for my csection/when they will remove my stitch hoping around 35/36 weeks as at the moment seems so far away...i was back up maternity last night due to pains and stabbing through my cervix pressure period type pains and had a few contractions but doc checked my cervix and it was closed which i was pleased about and she did another swab but i have to go straight back if i get a temp or chills as my last swab showed i have growm ecoli so that worried me big time not sure what it means but well see what this swab says still in pain today just dont get why i am :shrug: hope ure ok and thankyou for sharing your histiry wiht me :) xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry you had to go to maternity again, but great news that your cervix is still closed. I wonder if the pain is related to an infection hun? It is possible, but I am surprised that they haven't already given you antibiotics if the first swab showed something? At least I'm assuming they didn't sorry if you said previously and I missed it!

Yeah I'm hoping for term as I always do, but I'm still very nervous about every aspect of this pregnancy and term seems really really far away at the moment. I'm just trying to take each day as I find it and hope that I get through to the next one.


----------



## lch28

Well I got a huge amount of the same cm that I think is my mucus plug. It was right after a bm... my Dr said last time it was normal cm but I really dont think so. It was a huge string. Has anyone experienec this


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> Sorry you had to go to maternity again, but great news that your cervix is still closed. I wonder if the pain is related to an infection hun? It is possible, but I am surprised that they haven't already given you antibiotics if the first swab showed something? At least I'm assuming they didn't sorry if you said previously and I missed it!
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping for term as I always do, but I'm still very nervous about every aspect of this pregnancy and term seems really really far away at the moment. I'm just trying to take each day as I find it and hope that I get through to the next one.

it is weird i dont know why they havent given me any either they said they will only give me antibiotics if i get a temp or chills :shrug: id rather have them anyways but ill have to see how i go..... and i know how u feel term does feel very far away but hopefully it will go quick for us both :winkwink: we will get there :hugs: xxx


----------



## kimbotrav

angel229 said:


> good afternoon ladie,
> 
> Can I ask a question with TMI.
> 
> I am now 25+6 weeks pregnant. I have always had quite a lot of discharge which was hard to tell if it was discharge, urine or amniotic fluid. I was checked about 2 weeks ago and my cervix was still closed (just, funnelled to stitch and 7mm closed after stitch) and I had not infections etc. What I have noticed is that over the last week the discharge has double in amount and is thick and creamy, I find this hard to believe because of the amount of discharge I was already having. My question is, is this normal?

hi i have been exsactly the same thing and i keep thunking its my waters trickiling but then it dischargy on my pad so maybe not :shrug: its strange my waters went last time i was pregnant a year ago so knows what it feels like and its the same but last time it then got heavier where as i havent yet so am assuming its not my waters so confusing isnt it sorry wasnt much help id say get checked tough just incase :) xx


----------



## baby_maybe

That is strange Kim because when I was up there a week ago with a suspected infection, the doc said to me that when she swabbed me, if my discharge looked or smelled infected they would give me antibiotics straight away without waiting for the results. As it was she wasn't worried and said it looked normal and if the results showed the start of an infection they would call me to pick up a prescription. They haven't and the symptoms I had have gone, so I assume the results were clear.


----------



## Alisa F

kimbotrav said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you had to go to maternity again, but great news that your cervix is still closed. I wonder if the pain is related to an infection hun? It is possible, but I am surprised that they haven't already given you antibiotics if the first swab showed something? At least I'm assuming they didn't sorry if you said previously and I missed it!
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping for term as I always do, but I'm still very nervous about every aspect of this pregnancy and term seems really really far away at the moment. I'm just trying to take each day as I find it and hope that I get through to the next one.
> 
> it is weird i dont know why they havent given me any either they said they will only give me antibiotics if i get a temp or chills :shrug: id rather have them anyways but ill have to see how i go..... and i know how u feel term does feel very far away but hopefully it will go quick for us both :winkwink: we will get there :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

my consultant and his team (he and his team specialise in predicting and perventing preterm labour) told me if i had vag infection with my stitch in place they wouldnt give me antibiotics because their research and experience showed no benefit and if anything there was a correlation with ptl and antibiotics. I know theyre the experts but im so not comfortable with that approach but hubby and i have decided to trust them on that. 

however, they said if i get a UTI they would treat with antibiotics. so far i have had 3 UTIs and 3 lots if abtibiotics and im only 24wks. 

i want to stress the fact that every time an infection in my urine was detected, the initial dipstick test the doc did before sending the same sample for culture was completely clear not a hint of anything, then when it was cultured, infection was detected. there are bacteria that dont show up on dipstick so if you havent had a urine culture recently id suggest you ask for one. 

also, i did 2 cultures in 2 days. day 1 sample was taken around lunchtime , it came back clear. day 2 sample - the next morning i did a first morning urine sample and that came back with infection. i was later told first morning urine is best for testing.... 

i know youve not any issues with urine infections but just thought id mention it in case your urine hadnt been cultured and in case the vag infection spread to your urine..... x


----------



## kimbotrav

Alisa F said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you had to go to maternity again, but great news that your cervix is still closed. I wonder if the pain is related to an infection hun? It is possible, but I am surprised that they haven't already given you antibiotics if the first swab showed something? At least I'm assuming they didn't sorry if you said previously and I missed it!
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping for term as I always do, but I'm still very nervous about every aspect of this pregnancy and term seems really really far away at the moment. I'm just trying to take each day as I find it and hope that I get through to the next one.
> 
> it is weird i dont know why they havent given me any either they said they will only give me antibiotics if i get a temp or chills :shrug: id rather have them anyways but ill have to see how i go..... and i know how u feel term does feel very far away but hopefully it will go quick for us both :winkwink: we will get there :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> my consultant and his team (he and his team specialise in predicting and perventing preterm labour) told me if i had vag infection with my stitch in place they wouldnt give me antibiotics because their research and experience showed no benefit and if anything there was a correlation with ptl and antibiotics. I know theyre the experts but im so not comfortable with that approach but hubby and i have decided to trust them on that.
> 
> however, they said if i get a UTI they would treat with antibiotics. so far i have had 3 UTIs and 3 lots if abtibiotics and im only 24wks.
> 
> i want to stress the fact that every time an infection in my urine was detected, the initial dipstick test the doc did before sending the same sample for culture was completely clear not a hint of anything, then when it was cultured, infection was detected. there are bacteria that dont show up on dipstick so if you havent had a urine culture recently id suggest you ask for one.
> 
> also, i did 2 cultures in 2 days. day 1 sample was taken around lunchtime , it came back clear. day 2 sample - the next morning i did a first morning urine sample and that came back with infection. i was later told first morning urine is best for testing....
> 
> i know youve not any issues with urine infections but just thought id mention it in case your urine hadnt been cultured and in case the vag infection spread to your urine..... xClick to expand...

thnakyou :flower: i will ask them to check i think a couple of me wees ahve been sent of but nothing comes back and when doc checked me internally she said didnt look like an infection either so its all a bit strange but i guess if they were worried at all they would put me on some hope u dont get may more xxxxx


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> That is strange Kim because when I was up there a week ago with a suspected infection, the doc said to me that when she swabbed me, if my discharge looked or smelled infected they would give me antibiotics straight away without waiting for the results. As it was she wasn't worried and said it looked normal and if the results showed the start of an infection they would call me to pick up a prescription. They haven't and the symptoms I had have gone, so I assume the results were clear.

thats what i got told to if it looked infected they would treat me but boht times i had an internal she wasnt worried at all and it looked fine she did say however this time i looked clearer than the last time but both ntimes she wasnt worried thats whats strange but id hope if they were worried they would have me on antibiotics i juist hope its gone i will know by wednesday :) xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ich- i was thinking of you hun, is everything ok?


----------



## lch28

yeah, i just feel like my dr just told me its normal CM so i dont need to go back in but i just have this feeling its not, it went away.. i get it maybe once a week after a BM. it def looks like mucus plug but not bloody =\ i have my gender scan/cervical length check on thursday.. hoping for a good length so my mind will rest a bit


----------



## baby_maybe

lch - good luck for your scan on weds. I find that I get more mucus when I need a bm and when I go too, so hopefully it is just cm and you just have an increased amount. With the suture being a foreign body it's very common to get more cm when you have one in :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :) 

Kim Hun, finding ecoli isn't that unusual since many of us carry the bug in our intestines but it doesn't cause a problem. It might be that the bug passed from back to front and is present but not likely to cause any issues. There are lots of bugs which we harbour (including mrsa), but which are 'harmless' to us except in certain conditions/circumstances. 

We IC ladies are kind of micro managed during pregnancy, and many things are found as a result which most other women would remain blissfully unaware of. It's important to screen, but the majority of the time any bugs found are part of the yucky 'flora and fauna' we all carry much of the time. So long as your stitch is intact, and you have some closed cervix, none of these findings are particular cause for concern :hugs:

Ich - mucus plug is very jelly like and clear tinged with brown and bloody streaks. In pregnancy mucus is abundant anyway, and not unlike the plug so this is more likely normal cervical mucus coming away as you strain for a bm than it is the plug. My 'show' has never been stringy, always like a huge blob of snot (sorry), and a very different consistency than pregnancy mucus.

As your pregnancy progresses you will experience lots more discharge which will be scary for you considering your last past experiences hun. I had exactly the same amounts of mucus in my full term as I did in my preemie pregnancies, and learnt that it's normal ebb and flow meant nothing for the pregnancy and how my cervix was doing. Try not to worry sweetie, all is looking good so far xxx

We're away for a week til Monday 1st my lovelies. If anyone needs me please pm. I will get a chance to look at the forums but where we're going the signal is awful and I might not be able to reply quickly. Take care xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Bluestar, you ok? Read your post about the contractions and wondering if they've settled? It sounds like you're in early labour, but you could be like this for a few days yet honey. Usually by this point however full blown contractions are around the corner, usually within days if not hours. Hope all is well xx


----------



## mpg1502

Hi girls, 

Well its 2am Monday morning and I'm in hospital. Was rushed in at 7.30pm on Sunday with severe contractions. It took 2 and a half hours for them to get Gynae down to A&E to see me. I must have repeated a hundred times that I had just had a stitch put in a week ago and urgently needed someone to check. 

The trouble is at 14/15 weeks they just don't see it as viable but I was terrified. Worse still I had to go in the ambulance alone as we had no one to babysit our daughter. Eventually they pretty much forced me to have morphine, I didn't want to take anything till I had seen my consultant. But as it happened it was the best thing to do. 

Turned out all gynae were tied up in emergency c sections so of course they must take priority. Despite the contractions the bottom stitch has held. They will scan me in the morning to check the top stitch, funnelling etc but no blood or fluid loss thank god. The scariest part was it took 3 separate doppler scans by 2 doctors to find the babies heartbeat. And worst of all there was over an hour between the 2 failed ones to finally finding it. I was literally sick with worry. 

I am now in a room alone and of course I can't sleep a wink. I need to see my baby on a scan and to know its ok. 

What a night! My husband did manage to join me in the end, he made me laugh when he said "Honestly the lengths you will go to just to getout of the washing up" ha ha. 

Anyway, will keep you all posted. Hope your weekends have been slightly less eventful. 

M xx


----------



## kimbotrav

hi lizzie thankyou very much for the info its put my mind at ease now :) altough having new constant kind of stabbing burning pain down there so may need to go get checked for infection again but ill se how it goes hope u have a lvly holiday xxxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Have a lovely time away lizzie :)

Mpg - sorry to hear you're in hospital, sounds like you had a scary night. Will be thinking of you, keep us updated and let us know how you're doing :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Mpg so sorry for your scare, hope your baby is all fine and you re out of there safe and sound soon!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Ladies,

Ich- I was at maternity triage probably every week with scary discharge. Sometimes it was thick and creamy, gloopy like, others it was clear, whitish and runny. Sometimes it was both at the same time. The scares were almost always after a bm, I think they push out cm which is lodged in a little nook. The stitch also produces the runny clear discharge which I was utterly terrified of being amniotic fluid. I knew what water breaking felt like as I experienced this before labour with my first, it is utterly unmistakeable, however, the trickling sensation was more than I could handle. 

At about 32 weeks, my consultant was so worried about the psychological effect all these visits to maternity triage were having that she contemplated removing my stitch even sooner to stop some of the discharge! In the end, she decided to leave it alone, just that my body was effective at keeping the stitch area clean by producing the discharge, and that i should continue to go to triage if i was worried. Go and check for reassurance, but try to take some heart from the fact that others have experienced this too and all turned out well :hugs:

MPG- I really hope you're back at home now, with everything calm, baby kicking happily away and huge bar of chocolate! How terrifying for you :hugs: A&E are appalling at dealing with stitch ladies, please don't dwell on their rubbishness! Do you have a Doppler at home? I had one that I bought from eBay and I started using it at about 14 weeks. It gave me lots of reassurance, even tho I was still a maternity triage frequent flyer. 

I utterly sympathise with the A and E wait, I've had a similar experience when maternity triage were too full and I ended up with an A and E doctor doing a Doppler on me, which I could have done myself, when all I really wanted was an ultrasound. It's exasperating and exhausting to know what you need, but just not be able to get it quickly enough to settle your mind. I hope you can get some rest and relax now :hugs:

Hi Christiana- we're all ok thanks, yes they're my babies, growing fast and keeping me busy. Thanks for asking, I have a new job in a school that I used to work in and it's sooo much calmer. Life feels so much calmer, although I have a lighter timetable so I need to do a few hours of tuition or something to make the pay up. But, generally, my work is done by 9:30 pm latest and I'm doing a lot less than I used to at weekends too.i can't believe that for teaching 3 days per week, I was working 6 nights per week until at least 11pm, and then a whole day at the weekend. I am now getting at least 2 nights "off" every week :happydance: how are your gorgeous babies? Glad the colic is settling, it's so tough, even more so with an older child. Oliver used to get so upset with Bella and her colic, I used to do everything I could to compensate for him having to listen to it. Poor child! X:hugs:


----------



## lch28

Thanks Helen.. it's just so scary..

Lizzie what you are explaining sounds like exactly what I had. 

On an up note I can't wait to find out the gender Thursday!! A little nervous about my length...

Mpg sorry hun you must have been so scared


----------



## angel229

Mpg sorry to hear about all your troubles, hopefully you are now home and everything is ok with you and baby.

Helengee, your post on CM has helped me loads, I have been experiencing so much of it and knowing I am not the only 1 helps x

Have a great holiday Lizzie x


----------



## baby_maybe

I get the thinner more watery type discharge as well and at times feeling it trickle has really freaked me out. Luckily I do remember it being like this the last time I had an elective suture and so I have managed, just, to keep the panic down.


----------



## mpg1502

Hi girls, 

Well we are home safe and sound and all intact. Phew! 

It was quite a 24 hrs. I won't bore you with all the details but they kept me up all night poking and prodding me, nil by mouth, not even water and didn't scan me till 9.30am the next day. Then the doctor didn't finalise the report till 2pm so I hadn't eaten for 24hrs! I was literally gnawing my own arm. I kept saying to the nurses "I've had the all clear, the Dr says I can eat now" so in the end I put a cardigan over my nightie and walked out of the hospital to Costa and got myself a tea and sandwich. When I got back they hadn't even noticed I'd gone! 

Anyway, the baby is fine my stitch held and there was no funnelling, bleeding or leaks. So although my blood pressure was a cause for concern (very low) they agreed to let me go home. They have no idea why I was suddenly doubled over with contractions especially ad I've been on bed rest since the stitch. One very helpful nurse suggested it wasn't contractions but maybe wind... Wind, I said, have you ever had a baby or contractions with a stitch in???? Believe me there is no mistaking it for wind! I don't think they give you huge doses of morphine for wind thank you madam! ha ha ha

Thank you for all your kind thoughts and words!

M xx


----------



## Alisa F

Mpg - oh what a nightmare 24 hrs but glad to hear all is ok. My blood pressure was really low for a week or so after stitch. I had to have morphine when I came round from anaesthesia as I felt like my bladder was going to explode but I couldn't wee for hours. Although I didn't have contractions, I had severe lower ab pain, and I mean really severe! And I have a very high pain threshold. Just letting you know so you don't worry cos we all feel different after stitch. If all scans were good then you know it's ok so you can at least not stress about bubba's wellbeing xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Mpg, sorry for the scare but so glad all is well. :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Glad you re home safe n sound mpg, hahaha the image of you at costa in your cardi n nighty gave me a good laugh! Go pig out girl, you totally deserve it!


----------



## lch28

g,ad you are home and you and baby are doing well hun.


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad you're home all safe and well hun. I can't believe they didn't let you eat for that long! Shocking! I'm not surprised you went out and got your own, I probably would have as well!

AFM - had a call from the hospital a little while ago to say that one of my swabs came back with strep b present. Ugh, I'm not surprised really as I've had it come up before, so it was only a matter of time before it appeared again. Now they said I don't need antibiotics for it at the moment because it hasn't appeared in my urine, does that sound right to you? However I will now need to have them in labour, which again I've had before, but again ugh because that means if they don't manage to get both doses in me while I'm in labour (which happened last time) I'll end up stuck in hospital after the birth for the baby to monitored and I was hoping for a 6 hour discharge like I had with my last LO. I know it's all for the best etc but the thought of not being able to come straight home makes me feel really sad right now :(


----------



## Alisa F

I've had group b step in my urine twice already this preg, and yes u need antibiotics when it's in urine but not if in vag until delivery. Extra few hours in hospital small price to pay hon to make sure bubba isn't affected by GBS.


----------



## DMJ

Just a quick update from me .. So tonight I inserted my last progesterone suppositrie woohoo .. Feels nice knowing I havnt got to stick anything up there for a while now lol! Iv got my last check up with the consultant tomorrow who we travel 2 hours each way to see every 3 weeks as il be delivering baby at our local hospital which is only down the road so no need to be under there special clinic now. Last check up on cervix was 5 weeks ago so will be interesting to see if any changes have happend due to what iv been feeling down below. Stitch is booked in for removal in 7 days time eeekk! Quite nervous about that one.. 

Mpg- glad all is ok hun :flower: 

Hope everyone is well :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you Alisa. Do you know if gbs shows up on a urine dipstick test or does it need to be cultured to confirm? Thanks :)

Dmj - you're in the homestretch now my lovely. What sort of stitch do you have? I've only had macdonalds so can only comment on their removal, but in my experience it was just a bit of a pulling and pinching feeling when it was taken out both times. Good luck for your next appointment and the stitch removal :)


----------



## DMJ

baby_maybe said:


> Thank you Alisa. Do you know if gbs shows up on a urine dipstick test or does it need to be cultured to confirm? Thanks :)
> 
> Dmj - you're in the homestretch now my lovely. What sort of stitch do you have? I've only had macdonalds so can only comment on their removal, but in my experience it was just a bit of a pulling and pinching feeling when it was taken out both times. Good luck for your next appointment and the stitch removal :)

Thanks Hun ... Iv got the McDonald stitch also. 
When did you have yours taken out? Il be around 36 weeks when mine is removed.


----------



## aegle

Hey Ladies,

I just thought I'd give a quick update.. 

Some background.. I had a cervical length of 1.6cm and 1 cm dilation at 26 weeks and was put on bedrest until 34 weeks. I didn't get a stitch because they said I was too far along.

I'm happy to announce that our daughter Isabel was born healthy and fullterm at 37w2d.

Hold in there... its tough, I know, but it's completely worth it. I was incredibly relieved when she was born without any complications or NICU time. I had been told to expect it since 26 weeks. 

I wish you all a H&H 9 months... All the best!


----------



## lch28

huge congrats hun.. i remember you from another thread.. did you post any pics?? (sorry, i love baby pics lol)


----------



## AmyLouise89

I have my first ultrasound tomorrow, should be 8 weeks I think. Dr wants them to also ultrasound my thyroid cause she said it feels "funky". Go back in a week to Dr again. Quick question, I went to ER last tuesday for a bad cold, they did blood work & said my hcg was almost 12000 at about 7 weeks which dr said is really good..does that sound good to ya'll? I guess I will find out in next few days how hcg is cause they took 11 tubes of blood from me yesterday lol Dr also said he will most likely put my stitch in between 13 & 14 weeks.


----------



## lch28

thats a great hcg number

so im having a bit of a crisis. i have been getting waht i thought was bug bites. i have been getting them for a few weeks and figured it was bed bugs, went to the trouble of paying an exterminator a whole lot of money to tell me its def not bed bugs. finally put 2 and 2 together and realized ive had these since i started my progesterone shots - looked on the pamphlet from my meds and found that HIVES is a reaction to the shots, and to seek immediate medical attention if i get them =\ so i called the on call doc who told me to take benadryl ( i didnt.. i dont want to take that for some reason ) and to call my dr tomorrow. now i am terrified they are going to make me stop taking it.. he doesn't think suppositories do anyting (i dont think doctors in the U.S do..) and now im very upset.


----------



## Alisa F

Ich - since I started progesterone suppositories at 18wks (I believe I'm on a low dose) my cervix has increased in length, albeit by only a few mm's, but importantly has stayed same length until now 6 wks later. Don't write off suppositories, especially if you cant take injections. Something's better than nothing, eh? :) x


----------



## Alisa F

baby_maybe said:


> Thank you Alisa. Do you know if gbs shows up on a urine dipstick test or does it need to be cultured to confirm? Thanks :)
> 
> Dmj - you're in the homestretch now my lovely. What sort of stitch do you have? I've only had macdonalds so can only comment on their removal, but in my experience it was just a bit of a pulling and pinching feeling when it was taken out both times. Good luck for your next appointment and the stitch removal :)

Definitely 100% does NOT show on dipstick even if u have severe GBS in urine. First time in early preg I knew something wasn't right and after my dipstick was clear I had to convince my gp to do culture. He gave in and sure enough, GBS in urine and a weeks worth of antibiotics. I was "lucky" cos I had symptoms with first infections, otherwise I would have taken his word all was clear. But I knew something wasn't right. 

After that I started getting routine cultures. Fortnightly. Next GBS in urine I didn't have any symptoms. And then just now third infection, something other than GBS, again nonsymptoms or indication on dipstick. I think this third one was a strep variety infection so I assume they're the group of bacteria that don't show on dipstick. 

I reckon you will be fine, I'm just uti especially GBS prone. I'm heavily colonised. BUT don't take anything for granted and get them to culture it for peace of mind x


----------



## Alisa F

Aegle - massive congrats mummy! So happy for you :) xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

DMJ said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Alisa. Do you know if gbs shows up on a urine dipstick test or does it need to be cultured to confirm? Thanks :)
> 
> Dmj - you're in the homestretch now my lovely. What sort of stitch do you have? I've only had macdonalds so can only comment on their removal, but in my experience it was just a bit of a pulling and pinching feeling when it was taken out both times. Good luck for your next appointment and the stitch removal :)
> 
> Thanks Hun ... Iv got the McDonald stitch also.
> When did you have yours taken out? Il be around 36 weeks when mine is removed.Click to expand...

I was around 36 weeks last time too, the time before I think I was 37 weeks. Both time I went past due though so it didn't make any difference when it was taken out in my case :)



aegle said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I just thought I'd give a quick update..
> 
> Some background.. I had a cervical length of 1.6cm and 1 cm dilation at 26 weeks and was put on bedrest until 34 weeks. I didn't get a stitch because they said I was too far along.
> 
> I'm happy to announce that our daughter Isabel was born healthy and fullterm at 37w2d.
> 
> Hold in there... its tough, I know, but it's completely worth it. I was incredibly relieved when she was born without any complications or NICU time. I had been told to expect it since 26 weeks.
> 
> I wish you all a H&H 9 months... All the best!

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl hun. It's lovely to see all the success stories coming through :)



AmyLouise89 said:


> I have my first ultrasound tomorrow, should be 8 weeks I think. Dr wants them to also ultrasound my thyroid cause she said it feels "funky". Go back in a week to Dr again. Quick question, I went to ER last tuesday for a bad cold, they did blood work & said my hcg was almost 12000 at about 7 weeks which dr said is really good..does that sound good to ya'll? I guess I will find out in next few days how hcg is cause they took 11 tubes of blood from me yesterday lol Dr also said he will most likely put my stitch in between 13 & 14 weeks.

Good luck for your ultrasound tomorrow. 12000 hcg sounds great for 7 weeks and between 13-14 weeks is a good time to get your suture done :thumbup:



Alisa F said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Alisa. Do you know if gbs shows up on a urine dipstick test or does it need to be cultured to confirm? Thanks :)
> 
> Dmj - you're in the homestretch now my lovely. What sort of stitch do you have? I've only had macdonalds so can only comment on their removal, but in my experience it was just a bit of a pulling and pinching feeling when it was taken out both times. Good luck for your next appointment and the stitch removal :)
> 
> Definitely 100% does NOT show on dipstick even if u have severe GBS in urine. First time in early preg I knew something wasn't right and after my dipstick was clear I had to convince my gp to do culture. He gave in and sure enough, GBS in urine and a weeks worth of antibiotics. I was "lucky" cos I had symptoms with first infections, otherwise I would have taken his word all was clear. But I knew something wasn't right.
> 
> After that I started getting routine cultures. Fortnightly. Next GBS in urine I didn't have any symptoms. And then just now third infection, something other than GBS, again nonsymptoms or indication on dipstick. I think this third one was a strep variety infection so I assume they're the group of bacteria that don't show on dipstick.
> 
> I reckon you will be fine, I'm just uti especially GBS prone. I'm heavily colonised. BUT don't take anything for granted and get them to culture it for peace of mind xClick to expand...

Thank you for your reply Alisa, I'll definitely be asking the midwife about getting a sample cultured when I see her on Friday. Also next time I see the consultant I'll be asking him if there is a new plan now that it's come up again.


----------



## chistiana

Aegle- cOngratulations hun, well done! Enjoy your bunddle and take good care of yourself

Ich- i was on progesterone suppositories...i got bug type bites all over my arms..my doc was worried about my liver but the tests showed nothing. We assumed it was pregnancy/hormone related so didnt do anything about it. I still have huge bite type spots/strings on me but it never amounted to anything worse than that. Just call your doc and go show it to him and in the meantime dot scratch


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Ich--I'm on progesterone suppositories as well. It just depends on the doctor. May end up with a situation of "what matters the most." If it is not a real Health risk to take the progesterone and have hives it may be best to just deal with the hives.


----------



## lch28

Hey ladies. I want to take suppositories but he doesn't prescribe those for ic. I took them till 15 weeks for low progesterone but he does not think it works for ic


----------



## DMJ

So we saw our consultant today and a few things have changed .. Stitch is now coming out at 37 weeks as she thinks next week is still a little too early, and wants me to be induced around 39/40 weeks although il have to be induced before this due to my spd which each day is continuing to get worse :-( 
Was quite an emotional last visit seeing all the team after all the help and support they have given us throughout. She was already talking to us about the next pregnancy lol! 

Despite the aches and pains iv been experiencing down below my cervix hasn't changed. I'm still well closed above and below  even though he is engaged and pushing down more. 

Progesterone suppositries all finished now but would defiantly recommend them to anyone who gets offered them. I won't know for another 2 years whether mine were the real deal or not but my cervix increased in length and still now no changes have occurred so I'm pretty sure I was taking the active ones  

Xx


----------



## angel229

Hi ich, 

With my last pregnancy (no stitch, no complications) I had itchy bite like spots on my ankles and feet. It was apparently just pregnancy hormones. I got really paranoid thinking it was bed bugs and fumigated to, what a waste of money that was, lol x x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Well done for getting so far DMJ!


----------



## DMJ

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Well done for getting so far DMJ!

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i am team :blue:! its a boy! and i am so excited.


i did get some pretty bad news =\

my cervix is funneling and has gone from 4 cm to 2.5 cm. i am on bed rest. no more working. this financially will be almost impossible for me since i am no longer with FOB..

the baby has pyelectasis. his kidneys are not emptying urine the correct way. this is a sign of down syndrome. my risk has gone from 1 in 7500 to 1 in 4000 :cry: they told me they see this 3 times a day, and it always resolves itself, and they have never seen it be from down syndrome. that its very common in boys and not to worry. still, i got upset. Ill love my baby either way of course! I am going to see a genetic counselor tomorrow.


----------



## chistiana

Ich first of all congratulations on having a little boy...boys rock! I m sorry about the news you ve had but 1 in 4000 is still a very low risk plus i ve had two friends having been told the same thing about kidneys and it just resolved on its own...so yes very common hun, dont worry. Are you being signed off work? Sorry about the ic part but bed rest will definitely be worth it when you re holding your boy!


----------



## lch28

Yes I am being signed off. I feel much better about the kidneys since my ob called. I just knew it was a boy!!!!!! I am so excited lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on team blue hun :) As chistiana said try not to worry yourself too much about the kidneys, chances are it will resolve and having a 1:4000 risk is still very low on the high/low risk scale.

I'm sorry you have some funnelling, 2.5cm is still a good length of cervix to have though. Just make sure you follow doctors orders and stay off your feet as much as possible and you will be fine. Once you reach 28 weeks the risk from the IC goes way down, so being off your feet for those weeks will really help.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. im just scared. I now will be depending on family to support me. I feel like a failure for some reason, and i wont be able to buy anything for the baby because i am literally broke and i feel like a bad mom. i know that its silly


----------



## AmyLouise89

welp got my ultrasound. I thought I was 8 weeks going by last period but ultrasound it says i'm 6 weeks 3 days, baby has good heartbeat. I got an hcg blood test last tuesday & it was almost 12000..i thought i was about 7 weeks but apparently i was only 5 weeks...i'm guessing thats super high which is a good thing for 5 weeks right?


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hi Ladies!

I went for my weekly check up yesterday and my cervix has gone down from 2.5 to 1.5 within a weeks time. My doctor didn't seem too concerned, but said that if I start feeling a lot of pressure, have bleeding or other labor symptoms to call them right away. I am 34 weeks tomorrow and am scheduled to have my cerclage taken out in a little over two weeks. 

Here is my question...
What happens if I am to go into labor before the stitch is taken out? The drive to our hospital is about 35 - 40 minutes away and I am concerned that if I go into labor, the baby will want to come before I can reach the hospital and that it would cause stress on the baby. Do you really think he can come that fast or am I more likely to make it to the hospital in time without the cerclage causing any complications?

My Ffn test came back negative today, so in theory, I should have a couple more weeks before I could go into labor; however, with my cervix shortening an entire cm in a weeks time, it has me worried.

I am still hoping and praying for all. It has been a while since on this thread and I thought I had lost it at first because I was somehow no longer subscribed to it. Thanks for any input you might have. :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi chovie - with my first ever suture I went into ptl at 32 weeks and it held under contractions up to 3cms. The hospital had to transfer me due to lack of neonatal beds where I was and wouldn't remove it before I went. When I got to the other hospital and got checked I had progressed to 6cm and one part of the stitch had torn my cervix and they took it out. This was around 8am in the morning and my dd wasn't born until just after 2.30pm. The reason I tell you this is that I think you should be fine on that drive to hospital, just make sure to keep a close eye out for all those things your doc mentioned and definitely if you feel regular tightenings or a lot of pressure go straight away. Better they take it out then, rather than risk it tearing.

I'm not sure if that reassures you or not, it was meant to but I don't know if the way I've typed it sounds right or not!


----------



## chistiana

Ich-not being able to buy things for the baby doesnt make you a bad mum hun, it makes you a hero for doing whatever you can for your baby. Once you have him you ll go back to work and will be able to buy whatever he wants/needs. Lots of hugs

Chovie-i went into labor before my stitch was out and still made it to the hospital. I started feeling some weird pain (probably stitch pulling on cervix) at 6-6:15, it got worse and i started feeling the contractions at around 7:15, was at the hospital at around 7:45 and delivered by emergency c section at 9:10 (had to hold on a little bit for antibiotics as i was positive for strep b). So yes, even if your baby is in a big hurry, i believe you ll make it to hospital


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys i am now 28 weeks had my stitch in since 18 weeks it was an emergant one and i was 1cm dilated so happy tohave made it this far wiht a few scares and hospita stays along the way but im cuming up close to whe ihad my last baby hos a healthy and happy 1 year old he came at 29 weeks my cervix had been dilating and finally mywaters went they then had to take me for a cesction as he was footlng breech. i just wondering if your waters ca still go ven wiht stitch in and ure cervix is cosed im asuming mine is just getting a little paranoid thnaks ladys hope ure all well xxxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi Kim, glad to hear you're still hanging in there. 28 weeks is a great milestone to get to so well done :) As far as I knw your waters can go at any time if regardless of whether you have a stitch in place or not. I don't really think the stitch has much to do with it, although I suppose with IC if you are dilated with no stitch there is obviously a greater risk of prom. Perhaps something to ask your consultant or midwife next time you have an appointment. Have you had your 28 weeks one yet?


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> Hi Kim, glad to hear you're still hanging in there. 28 weeks is a great milestone to get to so well done :) As far as I knw your waters can go at any time if regardless of whether you have a stitch in place or not. I don't really think the stitch has much to do with it, although I suppose with IC if you are dilated with no stitch there is obviously a greater risk of prom. Perhaps something to ask your consultant or midwife next time you have an appointment. Have you had your 28 weeks one yet?

hellooo thank u im really happy to have made it to 28 weeks hope ure ok i have consultant 2moro so wil mention to them them thanks u fr relyn think im just getting paranoid lol xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Cool that you have an appointment tomorrow, the consultant should put your mind at rest :)


----------



## lch28

awesome on 28 weeks hun..


so while on modified bed rest ladies, is it okay to sit up sometimes??


----------



## WTBmyBFP

It's okay to sit up from time to time as long as your dr didn't advise you otherwise. I've learned with bedrest a lot of it depends on you and how you are doing/feeling. Take it as easy as you can with standing and walking, and listen to your body. If you don't feel up to sitting up, don't. Just as if you don't feel up to a shower (too much activity for some), then don't!! The world will forgive you for being less than clean if it is what is best for bubs!


----------



## lch28

i find i am much more comfy sitting up in my recliner etc but dont want to put un needed pressure on my cervix.


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys just back from my consultat apt and feel really confused beofre i had my stitch i got a csection booked fr 39 weeks as i have already had 2 so i thought now im 28 weeks we will discuss this 2day and proably bring it forward to about 26/27 weeks as this is when my conslutant said they will take stitch out but she has now said shs not sure and its to early to discuss yet rrrrrrrrrrrr not really when i want to be prepared and said well leave u at 29 weeks maybe and see if ure stitch holds out untill then?????? im in shock as im in constant agony now and only at 28 weeks wiht that muc extra pressure on my cervix im literally not gong to be able to move fr the pain im relly worrying. she then went on to say maybe we wil cut stich and then se how you go and send u for csection when u go into labour bt my last was footling breech so they cant do that if this 1 is breech 2 and i do not want 2 spinals in that short of space alotugh i would love to get that far as my last baby was 10 weeks prem at same time i dont think my body will pysically cope :( feeeling confused and scared xxxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hi Kimbo. Why were u to have baby at this stage?


----------



## kimbotrav

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Hi Kimbo. Why were u to have baby at this stage?

hi sorry have just realised i put 29 instead of 39 :wacko: xxx


----------



## DMJ

The new date for my stitch removal is next Wednesday now, il be 37 weeks. 
Iv had to keep going on and on about being induced due to my spd but also because I'm feeling really uncomfortable down below. They have listened and il be induced between the stitch coming out and 38 weeks. Really nervous but so excited now to meet our little man. 

Hope everyone is ok  xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

I wonder why she's moving the goal posts on you Kim? I'd find that confusing too, especially if you've already been told one thing.

Dmj - not long to go now, I hope your stitch removal goes ok, I'm sure it will :)

AFM - anyone get braxton hicks as early as 18 weeks? They seem to have started and whilst it's not painful I'm worried that they're already starting. They don't last long and nothing regular, also I only seem to get them every few days or so. Last pg I didn't start getting them until about 25 weeks but I don't remember them making me worry! I'm definitely going to ask the consultant about them next time I see him though.


----------



## Alisa F

I had brax hicks from 16 or so weeks with both pregnancies. When I told docs I think they thought I was mad and said that's way too early for BH. But this preg I kept a mental note of symptoms and when they started and I def had BH that early. Still do.


----------



## baby_maybe

Have they affected your cervix at all? This is what worries me. My consultant has a clinic tomorrow and I'm thinking of trying to get in and see him instead of waiting for two more weeks. Also does anyone know if there is anything you can be given to stop your uterus from being irritable like this?


----------



## DMJ

baby_maybe said:


> I wonder why she's moving the goal posts on you Kim? I'd find that confusing too, especially if you've already been told one thing.
> 
> Dmj - not long to go now, I hope your stitch removal goes ok, I'm sure it will :)
> 
> AFM - anyone get braxton hicks as early as 18 weeks? They seem to have started and whilst it's not painful I'm worried that they're already starting. They don't last long and nothing regular, also I only seem to get them every few days or so. Last pg I didn't start getting them until about 25 weeks but I don't remember them making me worry! I'm definitely going to ask the consultant about them next time I see him though.


Thanks Hun  
My BH started around 21 weeks were never regular though and never had any effect on my cervix


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad to hear its not just me then! I know it's more common with a suture to get them earlier, I just didn't expect for them to be this early!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I had BH from about 23 weeks I think. Last check of my cervix it had grown. Try not to worry x


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks hopeful :)


----------



## lch28

I hope my cervix grows!


----------



## Alisa F

baby_maybe said:


> Have they affected your cervix at all? This is what worries me. My consultant has a clinic tomorrow and I'm thinking of trying to get in and see him instead of waiting for two more weeks. Also does anyone know if there is anything you can be given to stop your uterus from being irritable like this?

my cervix grew but only by a couple mms right after i started taking progesterone suppositories at 18 wks and went on self imposed modified bed rest. i was still having brax hicks since 16wks-ish until now and it doesnt seem to have affected length.... well, will see tomorrow, i have my last transvag cervical length measurement... 

one doc commented i have irritable uterus, and there is apparently something they can give you to help lessen symptoms but i never saw that doc again and all the other NHS docs ignore me everytime i ask about my irritable uterus.. theyre so good at that... :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Alisa, sorry your docs arent taking any notice of you. Hopefully when I mention it to my consultant he'll be able to suggest something. I'm hoping I don't have to do bed rest this pregnancy,I never have before, getting my girls about will be difficult if that's the case! But I will do it if I need to. I don't seem to have had any more since yesterday, they seem to only happen every few days or so, so I don't know if they will cause a huge problem or not. If they start occurring more regularly I'll definitely kick up a bit of a fuss with the docs :)


----------



## Alisa F

I found this page about irritable uterus. Go to the page about symptoms and see if it's similar to what u have. After reading it I'm starting to think mine could just be IU and not BH. My belly just balls up or goes hard every now n then... https://www.irritable-uterus.com/Doctors_Response_IU.asp


----------



## baby_maybe

It sounds very similar to what I'm experiencing, I get them more in the evening than in the morning and they will go away overnight and I'll feel fine again in the morning. Some days I don't get any at all and other days I suffer all through the evening. They don't feel like conventional bh as sometimes they leave me with a sore lower tummy and I don't remember ever getting that with bh when I've had them before. My consultant doesn't normally check cervical length once you have a stitch in but maybe I will mention this to him as well when I see him :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

Went to OB today (well yesterday now) & my progesterone when i got my labs at 6 weeks was 4.9 & should be 20 ob said. I'm 7 weeks 3 days now & dr is shocked we ain't lost baby yet. Everyone please pray the premetrium he started me on yesterday helps & our baby is ok! I'm so scared..on top of that I think I'm dehydrated...mouth/lips is so dry even after downing a bottle of water just now & i'm drowsy but can't sleep for more than 30 minutes/1 hour at a time...the nurse did tell me at my appointment yesterday i needed to drink more water.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies - I am back but all of us have had a vile stomach bug which is 
picking us off one by one :( 

Rather than go back through all the pages I have missed, please feel free to post questions again if there's anything you need me specifically to give my thoughts on :) Missed you all and I hope everyone is still cooking and reasonabley stable :hugs:

AmyL - Ich had a similar issue early on in her pregnancy but it was solved with some medication darlin. If there's a healthy heartbeat then the chances are good for your little bean, if the low progesterone is inherent in you then the meds should support it and fix the problem. Good luck honey xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Welcome back, LizzieD!!!! So sorry you and yours aren't well at the moment! I hope the nasty bug goes as quickly and as painlessly as possible. :hugs:


----------



## Alisa F

Amylouise - I'll be thinking of you and exactly what Lizzie said, the meds should support your pregnancy. Hugs


----------



## Alisa F

Lizzie - welcome back. Shame about the bug though :(

Actually, I specifically came on to stalk you and see if ur back so I can pounce with a question hahaha :) but seriously, just had my last cervical measurement today. Total length 29mm with 9mm above stitch. I'm 26wks tomorrow. Doc said she's not too worried about my cervix from here on but to come in if pain, pressure or bleeding. 

She is now only concerned about my uterus (unicornuate - less than half the size of average uterus and only on right side, shaped like a banana, I'm already stating to look lopsided and baby is obviously only ever on right side). 

I've been told all along it's like I'm carrying twins or even triplets and now uterine distension is what might play against us. Seeing as youve had twins with IC and stitch, can you tell me how docs managed ur pregnancy so i know what to expect? 

It's not an urgent question, and sorry to bombard you as soon as ur back xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome back lizzie, sorry you've been plagued by that horrible bug, it seems to be everywhere at the moment. Fx it doesn't stick around too long.


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> The new date for my stitch removal is next Wednesday now, il be 37 weeks.
> Iv had to keep going on and on about being induced due to my spd but also because I'm feeling really uncomfortable down below. They have listened and il be induced between the stitch coming out and 38 weeks. Really nervous but so excited now to meet our little man.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok  xxx

I am scheduled to have my cerclage removed next Wednesday as well, at 35+5. I am curious as to why my dr is taking mine out before 37 weeks??? Only thing I can think of is that my cervix has shortened a lot in the last couple of weeks. My doctor doesn't seem to think I will hold too long after the stitches are out; however, watch me make it to 38 or 39 weeks. :wacko:

I am so happy for you! Getting so close!!! :thumbup: I am so excited as well... starting to really feel impatient and nervous too. Lol.


----------



## DMJ

Il be 36+5 when they remove mine on Wednesday, she's doing mine then as she don't want me going into labour with the stitch in and she's also hoping that il follow through with labour pretty much straight away but think that's to do with how I'm feeling spd wise. 

Today iv been having tightenings up to every 7 mins the last 2hours or so, not really painful in the tummy but make me short of breath and accompanied by back pain? 
As iv never been to this stage before I'm a little confused about what to do .. So at the moment I'm just having a lay down to see how things go. 
Any advice? 

Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Dmj - I'd be tempted to get checked just in case those tightenings are doing anything to your cervix. I wouldn't want to get another tear from a stitch. Chances are its just practice but as you have a stitch in I'd be cautious and see what's happening :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Il be 36+5 when they remove mine on Wednesday, she's doing mine then as she don't want me going into labour with the stitch in and she's also hoping that il follow through with labour pretty much straight away but think that's to do with how I'm feeling spd wise.
> 
> Today iv been having tightenings up to every 7 mins the last 2hours or so, not really painful in the tummy but make me short of breath and accompanied by back pain?
> As iv never been to this stage before I'm a little confused about what to do .. So at the moment I'm just having a lay down to see how things go.
> Any advice?
> 
> Xxx

I think my doctor wants me to have the stitches out early as well, so that I don't go into labor with them still in.

As far as tightening goes, I am not sure. I get the BH contractions every once in a while, but nothing consistent. They do make me short of breath, but no back pain. I have read that true contractions can wrap around from your back to stomach, but not sure if that is always a sign. I had contractions when I miscarried before and I remember them being really painful, but honestly, at that time I did not know anything about how contractions worked and everything happened so fast. You might call your doctor to see what they suggest. If your contractions get even closer together or stronger (painful), then I would suggest going straight to l&d.

Laying down on your left side is definitely a good idea. Also, contractions can be caused by dehydration. If you haven't already, you might try drinking some water to see if that helps. Sorry I cannot be of anymore help.

Big hugs!
:hugs:


----------



## Baby Faith

Hi Everyone,

i stumbled upon this post, read some entries & decided to join. I am pregnant now for the 3rd time. My 1st pregnancy ended when i was just about 3mos (on my birthday). It happened suddenly, with some cramping right before. The 2nd pregnancy ended when I was 6 weeks. Filled with so much hurt, sadness & anger BUT also with determination to have a baby, I inquired & had tests run with hopes of finding out what is the issue. 

I was referred to the IVF/Fertility department & was told that there is an issue with my chromosomes. Basically that they were not properly connecting. They believed that the only way for me to conceive was to do in-vetro. Which I can't afford! Leaving the dr with that info placed in the back of my mind, i decided not to focus so much on having a baby at the moment, HOWEVER i did not prevent the possibility of pregnancy. Months later I became pregnant & here I am 23 weeks pregnant.

i am so happy that i'm pregnant, but scared at the same time. I just had a cerclage placed around my cervix & my doctor believes that I will also need shots of progesterone. I have been on bed rest for 3 weeks now & I have at least 8 more weeks of bed rest. This is so hard & stressful!

Sorry to type so much. I just felt led to tell my story. Hope to receive feedback:)


----------



## ChovieGirl

Baby Faith said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> i stumbled upon this post, read some entries & decided to join. I am pregnant now for the 3rd time. My 1st pregnancy ended when i was just about 3mos (on my birthday). It happened suddenly, with some cramping right before. The 2nd pregnancy ended when I was 6 weeks. Filled with so much hurt, sadness & anger BUT also with determination to have a baby, I inquired & had tests run with hopes of finding out what is the issue.
> 
> I was referred to the IVF/Fertility department & was told that there is an issue with my chromosomes. Basically that they were not properly connecting. They believed that the only way for me to conceive was to do in-vetro. Which I can't afford! Leaving the dr with that info placed in the back of my mind, i decided not to focus so much on having a baby at the moment, HOWEVER i did not prevent the possibility of pregnancy. Months later I became pregnant & here I am 23 weeks pregnant.
> 
> i am so happy that i'm pregnant, but scared at the same time. I just had a cerclage placed around my cervix & my doctor believes that I will also need shots of progesterone. I have been on bed rest for 3 weeks now & I have at least 8 more weeks of bed rest. This is so hard & stressful!
> 
> Sorry to type so much. I just felt led to tell my story. Hope to receive feedback:)

My situation sounds so much like yours. I lost my first baby at 21 weeks and had another miscarriage around 6 weeks. I never thought that I would be able to have a baby. So far, with a cerclage, modified bed rest and progesterone, everything has gone well. I never thought I would make it this far and still worry that something will go wrong at times. I think that is normal after having lost before. It is very stressful, but you have almost made it to the 24 week marker!!! I was able to breath a little more then, and then breath a little more at 28 weeks, 32 weeks, etc. I would suggest seeing that your doctor start you on progesterone as soon as possible. Also, see about steroid shots for baby's lungs...for preventative measures. Bed rest is really hard at times, but well worth it to keep the pressure off your cervix.

Sounds like you are doing good mama! Hugs and prayers for you! :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Baby Faith--congratulations on your pregnancy and for making it so far. It is amazing what the body can tolerate as far as cerclage, bedrest, and keeping babies cooking. I had mine placed at 23 and 2 days and am somehow still holding strong at 32 and 3 days with triplets. 


Try to keep your chin up and stick to the medications as prescribed. Some folks don't believe bedrest works but I disagree. I've been on hospital bedrest for 9 weeks now, and it is trying but my motto is "whatever it takes." Find what works for you!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome baby faith :wave: I'm sorry for your previous losses :hugs: I'm currently on my 5th pregnancy, 4th with a suture in. My first pregnancy ended at 24 weeks due to the incompetent cervix I didn't know I had. I've never been out on bed rest myself, but am ever aware that I may end up on it in the future. You're already almost at the milestone of 24 weeks and 28 weeks won't be that far behind at which point you can breathe a little sigh of relief :)

Wtb - I can't believe you're still hanging in there, have your docs got any plans for a csection in the near future?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Nope. The girls are going to just keep jerking me around. :haha: can't rush babies, evidently!


----------



## baby_maybe

:haha: I only asked because there was a girl expecting triplets on another thread I was on, no complications as far as I know and her section was scheduled for 34 weeks. She is expecting 3 girls and I'm waiting for a post from her to say she's had them :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Too fun!


----------



## AmyLouise89

lizziedripping said:


> Hi ladies - I am back but all of us have had a vile stomach bug which is
> picking us off one by one :(
> 
> Rather than go back through all the pages I have missed, please feel free to post questions again if there's anything you need me specifically to give my thoughts on :) Missed you all and I hope everyone is still cooking and reasonabley stable :hugs:
> 
> AmyL - Ich had a similar issue early on in her pregnancy but it was solved with some medication darlin. If there's a healthy heartbeat then the chances are good for your little bean, if the low progesterone is inherent in you then the meds should support it and fix the problem. Good luck honey xxx

Found out I'm not dehydrated. Just a side effect from progesterone. So you have heard of progesterone levels as low as 4.9 improving with premetrium? He has me on 200mg twice a day & also 300mg of clindamycin 4 times a day for the infection. It's so hard not to be scared & I'm cramping some but not sure if it's cause of that or cause of being so constipated. No bleeding so far luckily. I'm thinking if my levels were at 4.9 at 6 weeks & i haven't miscarried yet (i'm now 7 weeks 3 days) then maybe my levels went up? Guess we will find out next friday..seems like forever away though.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hello, ladies. I'm not sure if I belong here as I haven't had a cerclage placed, though i was evaluated for one and it was determined that it would be too risky for me. I am currently on hospital bedrest with an extremely short cervix (measuring 0.7cm as of this morning) and at risk for preterm labor. I'm not sure where else to go to talk to other people in my position, or in a position similar to mine, so I hope it's okay that I'm here.

Just some quick background: this is my first pregnancy and I am carrying identical twin girls. Around 16 weeks I began feeling odd pressure low on my bump and I assumed it was normal and probably from movement of the babies. At 18 weeks it was discovered that I had some funnelling and shortening of the cervix. At the time, my cervix was measuring 2.2cm. I went back two days later at 18+2 to recheck and things looked much better at 3.2cm.

All was well until 20 weeks when I went for another cervical check and I was once again measuring 2.2cm. I was sent straight to the hospital to be evaluated for a cerclage. While I was there, I was told that the odd pressure I'd been feeling was in fact contractions. I was in the hospital for a week, during which time my contractions got more regular and my cervix jumped between 1.8cm and 2.7cm. It was determined that the cerclage was not a good idea because of the contractions and it is now no longer an option. I was sent home at 20+6 on Procardia to prevent contractions and strict bedrest. At 21+1 i was measured again and found to be stable around 2.6cm.

Well, yesterday I went for another check and my cervix was measuring 0.9cm. I am now back in the hospital and I've been told to expect an extended stay of 2+ weeks, possibly longer if they think I need to stay. I got my first dose of steroids yesterday and I'll get a second shot tomorrow. I've already been seen by two consultants about NICU procedures and to discuss my preferences for birth. I'm not currently having contractions on a regular basis, but I do have regular "irritation" tightenings.

I don't really know what to expect from here and I guess it's all up to my body.

Anyway, I hope I can either join you all here or get pointed in the direction of somewhere more fitting. I'm just hoping to find someone to talk to that understands what I'm going through and I'm not sure where to go to find that.

Thanks for reading and good luck to all of you :flower:


----------



## Agiboma

Shelby your strory sounds somewhat similar to mine i dont want to scare you but i was in the hospital also because of my short cervix and preeclamsia, ended up delivering my son @ 25 weeks, due to my secund stitch failing. good luck i hope you LO's keep baking for a while longer.


----------



## lch28

AmyLouise89 my progesterone at 6 weeks was a 6. I was immediately put on progesterone suppositories and here i am , 21 weeks tomorrow. Once you see a hb chances are everything will be just fine hun!

welcome baby faith, sorry for your losses and congrats on your pregnancy. I am now 20 weeks and I lost my daughter in February at 23. 

shelby welcome to the thread hun.. good luck for u and LO's


----------



## DMJ

Thank you for the replys ... After resting all night in bed they eventually stopped and all seems ok this morning. 
Have been to midwife and iv got a urine infection which I never knew I had as iv not had any problems passing urine :-/ but she said that's not always a symptom. I'm now on antibiotics for that. 
Also iv been told to have the flu jab .. Anyone else had this whilst pregnant? 

Xx


----------



## lch28

ive had no symptoms with uti's as well hun. i hope u feel better :hugs:

curri i also love your avatar!

lizzie i have a question and anyone .. my cervix stayed the same length as last week! actually 2.7 cm. i am still on bed rest, but the doctor said everything looks great and he is very confident about my pregnancy. feel like i can relax a tiny bit.

weird thing though.. they said i dont need to get it checked again until 28 weeks. do you think i should request it checked sooner? he said if i was getting ready for labor it would have shortened significantly in the past week and it didnt. i just feel like id rather know exactly whats going on


----------



## ShelbyLC

I had my second shot of steroids today and finished a 48 hour course of Ibuprofen. I had a lot of discomfort/tightening during the early hours of the morning but by the time they put me on the toco (2pm) I wasn't feeling much. There was one spot that looked like a real contraction and the rest of my print-out showed just irritation. When I was admitted on Wednesday I was taken off the Procardia, which I'd been on for almost two weeks...Before I was taken off of that, I wasn't having any regular irritations - only when I did too much moving around. But I guess the doctors know what they're doing.

Tomorrow I'm getting a dose (course? bag?) of Magnesium. I don't really know what to expect, but I've heard the side effects are awful. I'll apparently be moved to an observation room while I recieve the Mag. I don't know how long I have to stay there. None of the doctors have really told me much. :shrug:



lch - That does seem like kind of a long time to me, but maybe because you have a stitch they aren't worried about much happening? I'm sure if you start feeling like something's not right, they'll check you right away.


----------



## lch28

yes they told me if i feel pressure, any increase in discharge or cramping , just very uncomfortable to come in. what is the magneisum do hun?


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> yes they told me if i feel pressure, any increase in discharge or cramping , just very uncomfortable to come in. what is the magneisum do hun?

It's supposed to stop contractions. I'm not sure how well it works - from what I've read about it, it sounds like it's used mostly in short-term situations. It's also supposed to have some pretty nasty side effects (such as nausea, vomiting, headache, muscle weakness, and a lot of women complain of feeling overheated while on it). I guess it's worth a try, though, if the doctors think it could help.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Shelby, it isn't the same for everyone. But I HATE magnesium. It is like having the worst flu of your life with another flu on top of it. I couldn't keep ice down, and I felt so hot I seriously laid around with my gown open and cold washcloths but none of it made a difference. I was also achey and had a horrible headache. My vision was aweful, as in double vision. It relaxes all soft muscles so it can make it hard to breathe and even your eyelids won't really bother to stay open.

Now mind you, I'm super sensitive to medications and had about every side effect in the book. The good news is they rarely will keep you on it more than 48 hours. For me it didn't control contractions, but cleared my receptors allowing my body respond again to terbutaline. 


I hope it is better for you; several of the girls refer to it as "devil juice," but it serves a good purpose. It also helps protect babies from neurological problems!


----------



## ShelbyLC

I've taken in a lot of information over the last few days, so I may be wrong, but I want to say I was told I'd be on it for 12 hours. I'm not sure, though; like I said, too much info in too little time with not enough time to ask questions. :nope:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I will pray it is just 12 hours. I've been on it two separate times. Once just over 48 hours at the highest allowable dose, and another at a much lower dose for 20 hours. 12 isn't bad, but at 11 hours and 59 minutes you may be asking "where is my nurse?? Turn this thing off."

Did they tell you you would have a Foley catheter? It is pretty normal to do because it becomes very hard to move. They may also make you use a bedpan for the other stuff. I have a mental block against bedpans so I had them bring a portable potty which I, luckily, only had to use once.


----------



## ShelbyLC

I haven't been told much of anything, honestly. When I was admitted, my doctor mentioned that she wanted to try the mag, but I haven't seen her since then. I've only seen whatever doctor has been on call during the day. Which, so far, during the two days I've been here, has been two different doctors. Each time, they spent less than a minute in the room, basically asked "How are you feeling? Any changes?" and then they get out as if the place is on fire. I always get flustered when they're here because this is a teaching hospital and they are _always_ accompanied by 2-4 other people.

The shift change for nurses just happened, so I should be seeing my nurse soon when she comes around to check things. I'll have to ask if she knows what normally happens and what I can expect. At least the nurses are happy to stick around and talk me through things.


----------



## Katece

The one good thing about mag is it gives you a lovely glow. I love the pics of me on mag, in Trendelenburg. Never had such a rosy glow!

But I'm just being silly. In other news, I had a referral appointment to the doctor who I thought would do a transabdominal cerclage for me, for my next pregnancy.

My MFM doesn't do them, so she referred me to another doc who does. I thought the discussion we would have was just whether he would do it for me now (pre-pregnancy) or wait until I was pregnant again. It blew me away that he actually advocated the "wait and see" approach about whether I would need a cerclage at all!

Is he out of his mind? I've already lost one child to the wait and see approach! I'm getting my cervix LOCKED DOWN next time around. The good thing is he helped to resolve any ambivalence I had about getting a transabdominal cerclage before pregnancy. I simply don't trust my caregivers enough that they would be aggressive enough to save my next baby. I begged for a cerclage as I was funnelling and shortening around 2.9 cm this last time around, and didn't get one until a week later when my cervix was .8 cm. If I get a cerclage in advance, then I won't have to worry about being denied again!


----------



## Alisa F

Shelby - sorry to hear you're going through this. It sounds like docs are doing everything humanly possible to keep your bubbas cooking longer and will be prepared to look after them if they arrive very early. Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Thank you for the replys ... After resting all night in bed they eventually stopped and all seems ok this morning.
> Have been to midwife and iv got a urine infection which I never knew I had as iv not had any problems passing urine :-/ but she said that's not always a symptom. I'm now on antibiotics for that.
> Also iv been told to have the flu jab .. Anyone else had this whilst pregnant?
> 
> Xx

Glad that everything is fine! :thumbup:

I was told to get the flu shot as well, so I guess I will go get that sometime soon. Apparently they really urge pregnant women to get it. 

Has your doctor mentioned being tested for Group B Strep or getting the Whooping Cough vaccine? My doctor has not mentioned either to me and I have heard ladies on other forums mention them. I kind of thought my doctor would have mentioned it by now.


----------



## Alisa F

Flu shot, hmmm, I had one a year ago, didnt know you can have it when preg and my gp hadn't mentioned it. Let me know if you guys get one and what advice you're given. I'd like to take every precaution imaginable :)


----------



## DMJ

Thankyou  

I'm just waiting for my appointment to come through for the flu jab. 
My doctor hasn't mentioned anything to do with group strep b and to be honest I don't really know to much about it myself? 
I'm booked in on Thursday to have the whooping cough all women in the 3rd trimester are being advised to have it done. 

Xx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Oooh. Shelby, forgot to mention how they typically administer mag. They hook you up to an IV typically with a pump (two electrically monitored pumps) that alternate the mag sulfate and glucose/saline. They start with a "bolster" which is a high initial dose, and after 30 min to an hour they lower it to a maintenance level. The initial bolster can sting/burn a bit, but that discomfort passes quickly. Depending on how much the dose is they may test your blood levels every so often to make sure too much doesn't build up in your system. 

Ill be thinking about you!!! Try to remember even though it is really hard on mama, it is great for babies!! :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

lch28 said:


> AmyLouise89 my progesterone at 6 weeks was a 6. I was immediately put on progesterone suppositories and here i am , 21 weeks tomorrow. Once you see a hb chances are everything will be just fine hun!
> 
> welcome baby faith, sorry for your losses and congrats on your pregnancy. I am now 20 weeks and I lost my daughter in February at 23.
> 
> shelby welcome to the thread hun.. good luck for u and LO's

We did see the embryo & heartbeat at 6 weeks 2 days so that makes me feel so much better! I keep telling everyone this is my miracle baby. :) 
Just got to pray the antibiotics is helping with the infection. Dr said if I can make it to 12 weeks he will put the cerclage in between 13 & 15 weeks.


----------



## angel229

Morning all,

Ich- my last cervical length check was 24 Weeks which was 0.7cm, they are not checking me again til 32 Weeks. According to my consultant he doesn't see the point in checking as once viable it makes no difference to them and wouldn't change the out come???!!! I disagree and would prefer to know where I stand but who am I to argue being the mother, lol.

I am at 28 Weeks today, woo hoo. So relieved to have made it this far after my emergency cerclage at 18+6. I have started being a lot more mobile now. Driving, taking daughter to and from school and dance class. A little bit of shopping here and there. Still not allowed back to work tho but maternity leave starts in 5 Weeks so pointless now anyway.

I only roughly have 10 Weeks left til I have my Caesarean. They won't give me an exact date yet til 36 but assuming I make it, it will be about 7 to 10 days before Christmas when my 3rd girl will be with us x 

My 2nd little princess turned 1 yesterday, the year has gone so fast x x


----------



## ShelbyLC

I started feeling very weird last night and freaked out a little. The girls dropped a lot yesterday (to the point where I was having trouble emptying my bladder - and, actually, even getting started going!) and last night, I started getting a lot of tightening and pressure. On top of that, some round ligament pain set in and I just started crying. :blush:

They put me on the toco and, of course, no contractions shower up! I swear, any time they hook me up, any contractions I was having stop and people think I'm crazy. :dohh:

But because I was so worried about it, the nurse called the doctor and they went on and got me started on the mag. I'm currently 11.5 hours in and, surprisingly, I feel pretty good. I'm a little warm, a little drowsy, and if I lay flat on my back I get really bad nausea, but other than that I'm fine. (I feel almost guilty saying that, as I know most people have it so much worse! :nope:) They did want to put in a catheter but I talked them into letting me use a bedpan, and then once the doctors were fine with that, I talked the nurses into letting me get up to use the bathroom :haha: I'm fine to walk, so I refused to pee in a bucket!

Anyway, I'm looking forward to when I get this out, just because I'm SO ready to eat! They didn't put me into the computer as "no solids" last night so they brought me a big tray of breakfast and I couldn't even eat it! Ironically, the nurse said that with only 30 minutes left and how well I'm doing, she'd let me have my lunch, and of course they brought me a tray of all liquids. :dohh:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm so happy you are tolerating it so well!!! Don't feel guilty! You are very fortunate and no one should wish you suffer because they did. Silliness!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Alisa F said:


> Lizzie - welcome back. Shame about the bug though :(
> 
> Actually, I specifically came on to stalk you and see if ur back so I can pounce with a question hahaha :) but seriously, just had my last cervical measurement today. Total length 29mm with 9mm above stitch. I'm 26wks tomorrow. Doc said she's not too worried about my cervix from here on but to come in if pain, pressure or bleeding.
> 
> She is now only concerned about my uterus (unicornuate - less than half the size of average uterus and only on right side, shaped like a banana, I'm already stating to look lopsided and baby is obviously only ever on right side).
> 
> I've been told all along it's like I'm carrying twins or even triplets and now uterine distension is what might play against us. Seeing as youve had twins with IC and stitch, can you tell me how docs managed ur pregnancy so i know what to expect?
> 
> It's not an urgent question, and sorry to bombard you as soon as ur back xxx

So sorry ladies, you'll have to bear with me. I'm getting the odd moment to post quick messages here and there but nowhere near enough time to sit down properly and give a detailed response and I just hate tapping out a quick, seemingly off hand reply just so that I've atleast typed something! Am sittin down now to try to sift back through and start answering, but I might be called away at any minute - eldest has succumbed to said bug today (the last of us to get it), and is bleating at me on and off from his sick bed in the next room :wacko: Since having the twins I dont think I've been this busy!!

Alisa honey, I wasnt managed as such except for regular scans to check my cervix and babies (about every 3wks until 34wks). Uterine over-distension is thought to play a part in the early delivery of multiples, but it is by no means the whole story. Two babies or more also means more hormones, and labour can be triggered because the body thinks it is 'time' as a result of higher amounts of these circulating hormone levels. If early delivery were down to uterine size alone, then it doesnt explain why a good percentage of women still make it to term with twins, and others don't.

Your condition does increase the risks, but it is by no means a done deal sweetie. I had 17Ibs of baby on board, and a very weak cervix, but they still showed absolutely no signs of coming by themselves by my planned section at 38+ wks. I am convinced as a twin lady and aside from my cervix issues, this was purely because I rested.

I am a huge believer in rest for multiple ladies as a means of compensating for the additional physical strain of two or more. if the excessive uterine stretching is an issue, it can only help to reduce this stress by taking the weight off. SInce you are doing that anyway, you are being monitored closely, and because your cervix is looking very good, then you are doing everything you can already to maximise your chances. Take extra care and treat yourself as every multiple lady should and you might just be ok darlin. :hugs:


----------



## Alisa F

Thanks Lizzie for explaining to me what so many doctors have not been able to be straight about. You're the first person to mention the hormone factor of ptl in multiples, and so now i feel a bit relieved that I have one less thing to worry about seeing as I'm just cooking one albeit in half the space. Thanks again, and sorry to hear this bug has now claimed your last man standing, hope you all recover well very soon x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hi girls. Hope everyone is well. Quicky... I am 28wks+3 today and for about a week i have been feeling the stitch when I lie down in bed or turn over. It doesnt hurt but I can def feel something moving about. Is this normal?!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls I'm being monitored for cervical incompetence and my next appointment is in just under 2 weeks. I started feeling a few twinges down there since Thursday and that familiar feeling of pressure, only slight mind compared to what I had last time with my second daughter but it still feels familiar to my last pregnancy. I was concerned enough to ring DOU on Friday evening which I was told to do by my consultant if I had any concerns. However the midwife just totally fobbed me off, when I explained my history she just said oh well you wouldn't be getting a stitch until 22 -24 weeks, I said no my consultant said it could be from 12 weeks onwards depending on what the cervix was doing, then she asked if I had any bleeding and I said no but there was increasing discharge (again which I had with my last pregnancy) and she just said go to bed, I wasn't bleeding so she wasn't concerned and there wasn't anything they could do anyway?! I'm really pissed off at her attitude. I didn't have any bleeding the last time until I lost my mucus plug at 25 weeks and even then it was only mild staining. I think she just didn't care because I'm not 24 weeks or over :-( I'm giving serious thought to making a complaint to the consultant. If anything goes wrong between my appointments I was told to contact DOU but now they're telling me there isn't anything they can do...so who on earth do I contact?!! Sorry just venting girls, still annoyed about it all. The pressure is gone every morning I'm getting up but by the end of the day its back again, I just hope the cervix isn't funneling....have any of you had your cervix funneling and noticed any sensations with it?
xo


----------



## ShelbyLC

Jen - My cervix funneled from 2.7cm to 0.9cm in a week and I didn't feel a thing. Everyone is different, of course, but I never noticed anything. :shrug: As for how the nurse acted, I would definitely say something to someone, but I have been treated the same way and I think it's, unfortunately, normal. At 18 weeks I was blown off with a "Just go to sleep and call back tomorrow if things aren't better," even though my cervix had shortened and I was having cramps.

I would reccomend staying off your feet as much as possible until you see your doctor/consultant/midwife next. The worse pressure at night could just be your body's way of telling you to slow down a bit. :flower:


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks Shelby, with my last pregnancy I ended up having my daughter at 26 plus 4 because of suspected incompetent cervix, I'd been getting funny sensations the entire way through that pregnancy down there, with my first who was born overdue I had nothing. I'm not sure if maybe I'm just more aware or what's going on down there and more sensitive to all those little twinges because of what happened last time round. xox


----------



## Alisa F

Jen - sorry the midwife was such a cow but they don't want anything to do with you cos you're not 20 wks yet. If you don't want to wait until your next appointment I suggest you go to a&e first thing on a weekday morning and insist on being referred to early pregnancy clinic. You should be able to see someone same day in clinic where they will be able to scan you. I had similar experience to you before I reached 20wks. So I called my hospital, made sure they had early preg clinic (although I think all hospitals do) and they advised me the above to go a&e. So maybe have a chat with them in the morning. Good luck x


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks Alisa, I'm going to see how it goes over the next day or so and if its still worrying me I'll just go straight to a&e. I'm definitely complaining to my consultant, she should have told me to contact a&e instead of DOU if they aren't going to do anything. Evidently this is fairly common treatment. (Sigh!) xoxo


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Was hoping to have a response but will ask my consultant as I have to see him tomorrow in clinic anyway :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Hi girls. Hope everyone is well. Quicky... I am 28wks+3 today and for about a week i have been feeling the stitch when I lie down in bed or turn over. It doesnt hurt but I can def feel something moving about. Is this normal?!

I never felt my stitch with the exception of when I first had it at 14 weeks. Almost felt like I had a small tampon in. As far as something moving, I am not sure...I don't think I ever felt that. I would definitely ask your doctor to ease your mind, but I bet it will be okay.

What type of stitch do you have?

Hope all goes well at your appointment. Saying a prayer! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

I have been cramping all day. I have an appointment tomorrow at 4 pm. I am on bed rest my cervix is 2.7 cm. do you think i should call the on call doc? its 9 pm here.. or wait until tomrrow?


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> I have been cramping all day. I have an appointment tomorrow at 4 pm. I am on bed rest my cervix is 2.7 cm. do you think i should call the on call doc? its 9 pm here.. or wait until tomrrow?

Is the cramping on one side or more like menstrual cramps? Do you have an on call doc? If so, I would go ahead and call them to try and ease your mind. I remember feeling somewhat crampy (mostly on one side) around your time. I think in my situation it was either gas/bloating or stretching; however, it is better to call to see what your doctor thinks.

:hugs:


----------



## lch28

it feels like it is right in my cervix =[


----------



## Alisa F

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Was hoping to have a response but will ask my consultant as I have to see him tomorrow in clinic anyway :)

Sorry hon I'm couple weeks behind you with my first stitch so I didn't have any useful advice :( good luck with consultant though. 28 wks is not too late to get accurate cervical measurement by transvag ultrasound. Perhaps you could get a scan for peace of mind .... xxx


----------



## mayaa

Hi everyone! Hope all of you are doing great! I'm now 34 weeks! :) :) :) Had an ultrasound last monday, at 33 weeks and found out that the baby is around 2.2 kgs! My AFI which was 19 at 28 weeks, came down to 16.6 at 33 weeks! I was so relieved! Cervix is down to 1.6 cms with only the stitch holding the 1 cm. There is a loose loop of cord around baby's neck but my doc is not overly concerned about it!

I had a braxton hicks episode at 31 weeks and had to be hospitalized for 2 days... BHs were coming about every 5 mins, though they were painless... I was given a muscle relaxant drip and then they stopped. After that I had been getting those BHs on and off but my doc told me not to come to the hospital unless they turn painful!

My worry now ladies, is the stitch! It has done a great job in getting me to 34 weeks, but my doc feels it is more of a risk to keep it intact until 36 weeks as I'm having BHs already. They aren't affecting my cervix now, but she is just concerned if they will turn into PTL stuff and cause it to rip through my cervix. I have this fear too. So to put everyone's mind at ease, my doc suggested removing it at 35 weeks, this weekend, but have not finalized anything. I have a checkup tomorrow and hopefully I will know by then. I'm too confused about this. What if removing the cerclage and the irritation it causes, trigger contractions? I really want to hold until 36 weeks now that I have reached this mark and also not risk PTL to rip through my cervix. I really need your advice ladies...please let me know your thoughts/experience...Need to put my mind at ease...


----------



## kimbotrav

Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls I'm being monitored for cervical incompetence and my next appointment is in just under 2 weeks. I started feeling a few twinges down there since Thursday and that familiar feeling of pressure, only slight mind compared to what I had last time with my second daughter but it still feels familiar to my last pregnancy. I was concerned enough to ring DOU on Friday evening which I was told to do by my consultant if I had any concerns. However the midwife just totally fobbed me off, when I explained my history she just said oh well you wouldn't be getting a stitch until 22 -24 weeks, I said no my consultant said it could be from 12 weeks onwards depending on what the cervix was doing, then she asked if I had any bleeding and I said no but there was increasing discharge (again which I had with my last pregnancy) and she just said go to bed, I wasn't bleeding so she wasn't concerned and there wasn't anything they could do anyway?! I'm really pissed off at her attitude. I didn't have any bleeding the last time until I lost my mucus plug at 25 weeks and even then it was only mild staining. I think she just didn't care because I'm not 24 weeks or over :-( I'm giving serious thought to making a complaint to the consultant. If anything goes wrong between my appointments I was told to contact DOU but now they're telling me there isn't anything they can do...so who on earth do I contact?!! Sorry just venting girls, still annoyed about it all. The pressure is gone every morning I'm getting up but by the end of the day its back again, I just hope the cervix isn't funneling....have any of you had your cervix funneling and noticed any sensations with it?
> xo

 hi htis sounds ver familiar to my last pregnancy like your self i started having twinges knew something wasnt rite ten started loosing my plug rang midwife she blew me of to oh its nothing t worry aboput 1 even told me 2 do pelvic floor exercises that will stop the pian :wacko: what the hell i knew they were talking rubbish after i rang them i rang the maternity ward at hospital tolf them i was worried they had me comein to take a swab to check for thrush when they fpound i was 4/5 cm dilated at 28 weeks...so i say go above ure midwife if ure concerned go and get checked ignore them u know ure body god luck :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> it feels like it is right in my cervix =[

How did your appt go?


----------



## ChovieGirl

mayaa said:


> Hi everyone! Hope all of you are doing great! I'm now 34 weeks! :) :) :) Had an ultrasound last monday, at 33 weeks and found out that the baby is around 2.2 kgs! My AFI which was 19 at 28 weeks, came down to 16.6 at 33 weeks! I was so relieved! Cervix is down to 1.6 cms with only the stitch holding the 1 cm. There is a loose loop of cord around baby's neck but my doc is not overly concerned about it!
> 
> I had a braxton hicks episode at 31 weeks and had to be hospitalized for 2 days... BHs were coming about every 5 mins, though they were painless... I was given a muscle relaxant drip and then they stopped. After that I had been getting those BHs on and off but my doc told me not to come to the hospital unless they turn painful!
> 
> My worry now ladies, is the stitch! It has done a great job in getting me to 34 weeks, but my doc feels it is more of a risk to keep it intact until 36 weeks as I'm having BHs already. They aren't affecting my cervix now, but she is just concerned if they will turn into PTL stuff and cause it to rip through my cervix. I have this fear too. So to put everyone's mind at ease, my doc suggested removing it at 35 weeks, this weekend, but have not finalized anything. I have a checkup tomorrow and hopefully I will know by then. I'm too confused about this. What if removing the cerclage and the irritation it causes, trigger contractions? I really want to hold until 36 weeks now that I have reached this mark and also not risk PTL to rip through my cervix. I really need your advice ladies...please let me know your thoughts/experience...Need to put my mind at ease...

It sounds like you are right on track with some of us! I am having my stitches removed this Wednesday at 35+5 and doctor thinks that I won't hold him in too much longer since I don't have much cervix length left...I am not dilated though. I know that our babies need to stay in as long as possible, but the success rate for having a baby at 35 weeks is really good. I think almost as good as a baby full term, just might need to stay in the NICU for a little while. My doctor also is being careful to prevent my stitches from tearing. Ouch! I have heard that messing around with the cervix can cause contractions, but I don't think that is the norm (very low chance). From what I read, most ladies go into labor withing 1 or 2 weeks of having their stitches removed and then there are some that even go past their due date! It is really hard to predict. :wacko:

I know this is not an actual answer to your concerns, but know we are right there with you! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Well. Had a length check today and i am back down to 2.3cm. Steroids were discussed and i hav to gi back in 7days for another length check. If I have shortened again then its steroids and ffn test. I personally think I might scrape 32 weeks


----------



## baby_maybe

32 weeks would still be ok with the right care hopeful. My second dd was born at just over 32 weeks and is a perfectly healthy 11 year old now :) You still have a reasonable length of cervix left at this point so if you take it easy (well as easy as you can with a LO!), them you should be able to get yourself a few weeks further.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Whats the typical NICU stay for a 32weeker do u think! I do hope to get even two weeks further than that but we will see eh


----------



## WTBmyBFP

"They" always say plan on edd for release date from NICU, but I would guess just over a month for a 32 weeker. Some 34-35 weekers go home in about 5 days to two weeks.


----------



## Jen1802

My friend's little boy was in NICU the same time as my daugther was, he was born at 32 weeks and was in NICU for less than a week and then in SCBU for less than 3 weeks. It obviously depends on the baby too but he did really well, had some respiratory distress syndrome but was able to come off cpap by the 2nd week and then the rest of his stay was due to getting the hang of feeding. I remember quizzing the consultant the day after they got out with him when Juno would be getting out as she'd been in so long and she said that he wasn't considered premature but pre-term which is different and they have a much higher rate for doing well and getting home after a reasonably short stay. 32 weeks would be brilliant to get to!! Good luck! xo


----------



## Jen1802

lch28 said:


> it feels like it is right in my cervix =[

Did you get it checked Ich? Hope everything is ok! x


----------



## baby_maybe

Hopeful - as wtb said they always say to aim for edd, but having said that it does greatly depend on individual babies and if they've had steroids and birth weight etc. My LO we were very lucky with her and she was home by just over 3 weeks post birth, so about 35 1/2 weeks gestational age. She had no breathing issues and was in air by 24 hours after birth and then we were just waiting for her to gain weight and feed properly. But as I say we were extremely lucky with how that played out.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Hi girls. Hope everyone is well. Quicky... I am 28wks+3 today and for about a week i have been feeling the stitch when I lie down in bed or turn over. It doesnt hurt but I can def feel something moving about. Is this normal?!

Hi hun, feeling the stitch isn't abnormal, I did as soon as the babies were applying enough weight/pressure to my cervix. If you feel additional pressure or experience any bleeding then it's always worth getting checked, but otherwise try not worry xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich, Shelby what's the latest? This thread is moving so fast I feel as though I'm answering everyone a few days too late. Ich, the cramping down below is most likely nothing darlin, just pregnancy/stich stuff. What did your doc say? Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Well. Had a length check today and i am back down to 2.3cm. Steroids were discussed and i hav to gi back in 7days for another length check. If I have shortened again then its steroids and ffn test. I personally think I might scrape 32 weeks

Hopeful, I wouldn't be too worried about 2.3 at 29wks Hun. Everyone's cervix shortens anyway as pregnancy nears it's final trimester. If you were having regular contractions which were causing it to shorten then it might indicate an earlier than expected labour, but otherwise this in itself isn't an unusual finding for someone with a weak cervix. Remain positive, too many women are convinced they'll never make term only to be stunned when they do :hugs:


----------



## DMJ

So ... Stitch removal time tomorrow eeekk!! 
Go into the hospital at 3pm to have it removed, I'm really nervous. I doubt anything will happen labour wise afterwards but I have my hospital bags in the car ready just in case. Never thought I would get this far and just can't believe how quick the time in between has gone. 
Will keep you all updated. Thankyou everyone for all your support  

Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats to you for making it to stitch removal day :) So many of us wonder in the middle of 2nd tri whether we will make it and I have twice before and hope to again this time. Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

lizziedripping said:


> Ich, Shelby what's the latest? This thread is moving so fast I feel as though I'm answering everyone a few days too late. Ich, the cramping down below is most likely nothing darlin, just pregnancy/stich stuff. What did your doc say? Xx

I'm still in the hospital. No release date in the near future. Having contractions on a semi-regular basis, but they aren't painful and they aren't dilating me or shortening my cervix any more. (Measured yesterday and still at 0.7cm, same as three days ago.) Found out last night I have a UTI, which is great news, because that could be why I'm having contractions. Being treated for that now, so hopefully in the next few days the contractions will die down at least a little.

Had the 48 hours of ibuprofen and then the magnesium. Yesterday my doctor put me back on the Procardia. 23 weeks today, which is what my hospital considers to be gestation for viability. Mostly I'm just chilling out and waiting. :thumbup:

Thanks you for asking! :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> So ... Stitch removal time tomorrow eeekk!!
> Go into the hospital at 3pm to have it removed, I'm really nervous. I doubt anything will happen labour wise afterwards but I have my hospital bags in the car ready just in case. Never thought I would get this far and just can't believe how quick the time in between has gone.
> Will keep you all updated. Thankyou everyone for all your support
> 
> Xxx

Stitch removal time tomorrow for me as well... but at 2pm in Texas!

I am not to nervous about the actual removal, but I have been feeling a lot of pressure on my cervix the last couple of days and it just seems like it has changed a little down there (not sure how to explain), so I am curious how long it will take for me to go into labor once stitches are removed. I am going to take our hospital bags as well... you never know! :happydance:

It does seem like time has moved by so quickly. Wishing you the best! :hugs:


----------



## DMJ

ChovieGirl said:


> DMJ said:
> 
> 
> So ... Stitch removal time tomorrow eeekk!!
> Go into the hospital at 3pm to have it removed, I'm really nervous. I doubt anything will happen labour wise afterwards but I have my hospital bags in the car ready just in case. Never thought I would get this far and just can't believe how quick the time in between has gone.
> Will keep you all updated. Thankyou everyone for all your support
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Stitch removal time tomorrow for me as well... but at 2pm in Texas!
> 
> I am not to nervous about the actual removal, but I have been feeling a lot of pressure on my cervix the last couple of days and it just seems like it has changed a little down there (not sure how to explain), so I am curious how long it will take for me to go into labor once stitches are removed. I am going to take our hospital bags as well... you never know! :happydance:
> 
> It does seem like time has moved by so quickly. Wishing you the best! :hugs:Click to expand...


I think iv worried myself more by reading up on the bloody Internet about other peoples experiences :-/ silly me!! It's funny that because I have felt similar to what you've explained the last few days also, almost like a bulging feeling down below. I would love for things to progress straight away but not getting my hopes up lol! 

Good luck to you to Hun :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Good luck DMJ and chovie for tomorrow!


----------



## Alisa F

DMJ said:


> So ... Stitch removal time tomorrow eeekk!!
> Go into the hospital at 3pm to have it removed, I'm really nervous. I doubt anything will happen labour wise afterwards but I have my hospital bags in the car ready just in case. Never thought I would get this far and just can't believe how quick the time in between has gone.
> Will keep you all updated. Thankyou everyone for all your support
> 
> Xxx

Best of luck hope all goes well and so happy for you making it this far xxx


----------



## Alisa F

ChovieGirl said:


> DMJ said:
> 
> 
> So ... Stitch removal time tomorrow eeekk!!
> Go into the hospital at 3pm to have it removed, I'm really nervous. I doubt anything will happen labour wise afterwards but I have my hospital bags in the car ready just in case. Never thought I would get this far and just can't believe how quick the time in between has gone.
> Will keep you all updated. Thankyou everyone for all your support
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Stitch removal time tomorrow for me as well... but at 2pm in Texas!
> 
> I am not to nervous about the actual removal, but I have been feeling a lot of pressure on my cervix the last couple of days and it just seems like it has changed a little down there (not sure how to explain), so I am curious how long it will take for me to go into labor once stitches are removed. I am going to take our hospital bags as well... you never know! :happydance:
> 
> It does seem like time has moved by so quickly. Wishing you the best! :hugs:Click to expand...

wow, another stitch removal :) best of luck, you're so far along too what brilliant news x


----------



## Jen1802

Good luck for stitch removals!!! X


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck to you as well chovie, wow 2 more stitch success stories :)

AFM - I'm still feeling pretty good, not feeling peanut move as much as I'd hoped to be by now, but have my doppler and can always find the hb so that puts my mind at ease. I'm starting to wonder if my placenta might be a the front this time, I've a scan in a weeks time so I guess I'll find out then. Either that or baby has all its limbs facing my back and that's why I can't feel anything at the front? Who knows?? I'm just now getting to the point in pregnancy that I dread, the four weeks from 20-24. Once you hit 24 it seems to go quicker and the hospital are much more willing to make plans for thing that can be done for you, so I'm hoping the next 4 and a bit weeks go by relatively fast now. Xmas is my target as I'll be 30 weeks by then and feel much more at ease. My consultant thinks I'll make it to term again this time and I hope he's right, it doesn't seem do-able until you're almost there though if you know I mean :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

baby_maybe said:


> Good luck to you as well chovie, wow 2 more stitch success stories :)
> 
> AFM - I'm still feeling pretty good, not feeling peanut move as much as I'd hoped to be by now, but have my doppler and can always find the hb so that puts my mind at ease. I'm starting to wonder if my placenta might be a the front this time, I've a scan in a weeks time so I guess I'll find out then. Either that or baby has all its limbs facing my back and that's why I can't feel anything at the front? Who knows?? I'm just now getting to the point in pregnancy that I dread, the four weeks from 20-24. Once you hit 24 it seems to go quicker and the hospital are much more willing to make plans for thing that can be done for you, so I'm hoping the next 4 and a bit weeks go by relatively fast now. Xmas is my target as I'll be 30 weeks by then and feel much more at ease. My consultant thinks I'll make it to term again this time and I hope he's right, it doesn't seem do-able until you're almost there though if you know I mean :)


Thanks! :)

I don't think that I felt my little man much until around 22 weeks and then I was always worried that he wasn't moving enough...actually I still worry about that sometimes. 20 - 24 weeks did seem long. I think I had a panic attack somewhere during that time because I worried myself so much. You will get there! :thumbup:


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ -

I am trying not to read anything that will scare me...I will convince myself that I have the same issue or that it will happen to me. Lol. I have seen some ladies say that the stitch removal hurt and others just say that they felt pressure and that's it. I guess it might depend on your pain threshold.

Do you feel like it burns down there at all? I think my cervix actually feels a little irritated. Note sure if it is because there is so much more weight on the stitches now or what. I feel pressure too and when I wipe, sorry tmi... it just seems softer or a little more open. I am trying not to mess with anything though, to avoid infection. I have also felt like I have more frequent discharge now too.

Weird thing and also tmi... I was on the Progesterone that you use vaginally and doctor had me stop almost 2 weeks ago, but some of the remnants of that stuff is still coming out when i wipe. That stuff stays in there like glue! Did you use this or did you have the shots?

Sorry, just wanted to see how similar we were as far as symptoms go. I really sometimes feel like if the stitches weren't there, he might just try to pop right out! Might just be me over thinking things though. :wacko:


----------



## DMJ

ChovieGirl said:


> DMJ -
> 
> I am trying not to read anything that will scare me...I will convince myself that I have the same issue or that it will happen to me. Lol. I have seen some ladies say that the stitch removal hurt and others just say that they felt pressure and that's it. I guess it might depend on your pain threshold.
> 
> Do you feel like it burns down there at all? I think my cervix actually feels a little irritated. Note sure if it is because there is so much more weight on the stitches now or what. I feel pressure too and when I wipe, sorry tmi... it just seems softer or a little more open. I am trying not to mess with anything though, to avoid infection. I have also felt like I have more frequent discharge now too.
> 
> Weird thing and also tmi... I was on the Progesterone that you use vaginally and doctor had me stop almost 2 weeks ago, but some of the remnants of that stuff is still coming out when i wipe. That stuff stays in there like glue! Did you use this or did you have the shots?
> 
> Sorry, just wanted to see how similar we were as far as symptoms go. I really sometimes feel like if the stitches weren't there, he might just try to pop right out! Might just be me over thinking things though. :wacko:


Everything you have said there symptom wise I have felt exactly the same.. I sort of feel like a stingy pain down there and as for discharge I have had a lot more and I always get like what feels quite a wet feeling down below (tmi) 
I was on the progesterone vaginally too, stopped that at 34 weeks although cant say I have noticed anything when I wipe. I was only saying earlier that when I stand up it feels bulgy down there if that makes sense :wacko:


----------



## lch28

congrats on stitch removal!!!!!!

i had a scare last night. i got out of bed to pee and felt a gush of fluid. went to L&D. it was not my waters, it was just a whole lot of discharge because i have a yeast infection. i hate them but i was so relieved. 

chovie i am on injections at the moment but was on vaginal suppositories until 14 weeks for low progesterone and i swear i was losing clumps of that stuff for a month after i stopped taking it


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> congrats on stitch removal!!!!!!
> 
> i had a scare last night. i got out of bed to pee and felt a gush of fluid. went to L&D. it was not my waters, it was just a whole lot of discharge because i have a yeast infection. i hate them but i was so relieved.
> 
> chovie i am on injections at the moment but was on vaginal suppositories until 14 weeks for low progesterone and i swear i was losing clumps of that stuff for a month after i stopped taking it

I am glad that it was not your waters! I went to L&D around 19 weeks thinking the same thing.

As far as the progesterone... what icky stuff, but it seems to work! :)


----------



## angel229

Congrats on all of the stitch removals. Good luck guys x x


----------



## lizziedripping

DMJ said:


> So ... Stitch removal time tomorrow eeekk!!
> Go into the hospital at 3pm to have it removed, I'm really nervous. I doubt anything will happen labour wise afterwards but I have my hospital bags in the car ready just in case. Never thought I would get this far and just can't believe how quick the time in between has gone.
> Will keep you all updated. Thankyou everyone for all your support
> 
> Xxx

Good luck for tomorrow dmj - I doubt very much that that you'll labour immediately hun xx


----------



## lizziedripping

ShelbyLC said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> Ich, Shelby what's the latest? This thread is moving so fast I feel as though I'm answering everyone a few days too late. Ich, the cramping down below is most likely nothing darlin, just pregnancy/stich stuff. What did your doc say? Xx
> 
> I'm still in the hospital. No release date in the near future. Having contractions on a semi-regular basis, but they aren't painful and they aren't dilating me or shortening my cervix any more. (Measured yesterday and still at 0.7cm, same as three days ago.) Found out last night I have a UTI, which is great news, because that could be why I'm having contractions. Being treated for that now, so hopefully in the next few days the contractions will die down at least a little.
> 
> Had the 48 hours of ibuprofen and then the magnesium. Yesterday my doctor put me back on the Procardia. 23 weeks today, which is what my hospital considers to be gestation for viability. Mostly I'm just chilling out and waiting. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks you for asking! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for updating and so sorry I've been out of commission at a time when you needed most support :nope: Your cervix is short, but fingers crossed it can remain stable enough to support your pregnancy for several weeks to come. I have seen it happen, and sometimes there is no 'rhyme or reason' as to why one woman makes it with very little cervix, whilst another goes into ptl with a fully intact one. 

Twins are unknown territory to a certain extent, and much less predictable BUT by the same token you can have all kinds of additional 'contractions' and symptoms with multiples which amount to nothing concrete as they might do in a singleton pregnancy. twins simply mimic ptl, cause irritability and threatened labour just because there are two and your body is expressing the additional strain. In many instances these 'phantom' symptoms don't become the real thing. For you I'm hoping that the worst has passed and that thhings remain the same at the very least. Hope that makes sense? It's late here and I'm waffling, but I know what I mean lol :hugs:


----------



## lch28

hey lizzie. was wondering what you think about my situation and such. At 16 weeks i was 4 cm. at my 20 week scan (im having a boy!!) i was 2.7 cm. I came back a week later, and still 2.7 cm. For this reason the doctor (not mine, the fetal medicine doctor) said i do not need to come back to check my cervix until 28 weeks. I feel like this is a really long wait! I plan on talking to my doctor about it next week. Do you think that its an awful change, from 4 to 2.7? since it stayed stable over a week, do you think it will remain stable ? i know these are questions that may not be able to be answered lol. im juts totally nervous, im almost at the gestation that i lost sophia. ive also been having loads of watery cm. i was convinced i was leaking waters yesterday and went to L&D. they said it was not waters but i have a yeast infection. today i have even more cm. could this be all from the yeast infection? should i demand to get my cervical length checked sooner?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm the poster child as far as multiples and ptl ending up as "nothing." And my girls are the poster children for false alarms. I've had more than five times of all out contractions/ptl that just stopped after eight or more hours. Started contracting with ic and a cerclage at about 23 and 2 days. I'm now scheduled for a c section at 34 weeks...that would be this coming Monday, provided the girls don't decide to show for earnest in the mean time. FX for holding them in as long as possible!!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Heh. Sorry Shelby, I failed to see it was your original post!!! You know all of that!!! FX still anywho!


----------



## ShelbyLC

It's all good. Someone will find it useful! :flower:


----------



## lch28

uugh! i still feel like im losing mucus plug! every few days i get little tiny amounts of snot discharge. and they continue to tell me its normal =[


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> uugh! i still feel like im losing mucus plug! every few days i get little tiny amounts of snot discharge. and they continue to tell me its normal =[

Maybe it's just odd CM from irritation caused by the stitch? I'm sure if the doctors aren't worried about it, then it isn't something to stress over. :flower:


----------



## lch28

i wish i could just relax! my dr is a great one too. its just that my old drs refused to listen to me with Sophia.. I called every day for 9 days before i went into labor because i knew something was wrong. i begged to get an ultrasound or internal exam and they refused and made me feel liek a crazy pregnant lady. low and behold a week later i was bleeding and 5 cm dilated. i have noo trust in doctors anymore and especially nurses. whenever i call for a question, and the nuse answers, i just want to tell them to ask my doctor! and hes on vacation! boo! (nurses were talking the other day about how its his first one in 10 years bless him)


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck for tomorrow too Chovie :hi: The needling sensations and pressure down below are normal btw at this late stage. I had horrendous 'knitting', pinching and stabbing pains in my cervix from 32wks on with the twins and there were no cervical changes at all by 38wks. Your babies are getting bigger, your cervix will be preparing for labour and the stitch shouldn't be there, so you're bound to feel additional sensations. The cervix is hugely vascular and sensitive to subtle changes - its hardly surprising that you're now feeling the effects of having had a large piece of tape wrapped around it! Good luck my lovelies xxx

Ich my sweet - lovely to hear from you :hugs:

At 20wks I would have been more surprised if your cervix had remained at 4 and am not shocked at all that it has shortened to 2.7. We know it's incompetent, and as such would expect it to change significantly at around this gestation. Sometimes the stitch prevents rapid shortening, usually it doesn't but it does delay any changes and help to prevent early shortening, typically before 20wks. When changes do occur they are often not as dramatic i.e. you might lose length, but funneling will be minimal and not move below the stitch if at all.

The stitch was placed because it was anticipated this would happen hun, that's what it's there for. In the next few weeks your cervix could easily remain at 2.7 but develop some funneling to the stitch, or it could shorten a little more with no funneling. You might even be surprised to see it has lengthened slightly - all feasible scenarios. As your baby boy gets heavier and your uterus stretches your cervix will 'give'. The difference this time is that with the stitch in place any catastrophic changes are much less likely, and it is rare for an elective cerclage to fail. 

Remember honey that my cervix was never 4 after the stitch, and by 25wks was around 2 and funneled all the way to the stitch. It stayed like that until my planned section at 38wks - and that was with double the baby, placentas and amnion.

I think that for your own peace of mind you should ask to be scanned sooner than 28wks for definite. I wouldn't be happy to wait that long, and it can never hurt to check atleast once, possibly twice that all is stable. You could ask for a check at around 24wks, and again at 27wks by which point if your cervix is looking pretty much the same, and has done nothing more than funneled to the stitch then I think you can relax some.

Your doctors are probably fairly confident that the stitch is doing its job now and so can't see any benefit in keep checking. I would argue that for your own sanity and low stress levels, that they should take atleast one more look. I was at my worst from 21 to 27wks, so totally understand the need to keep checking, it's so reassuring to see that the stitch and your cervix is still intact.

As for the discharge, this can all be normal pregnancy/stitch related gunk honey. If you know your cervix is closed, and the extra loss isn't accompanied by any tightenings, increased pressure or bleeding, then it's unlikely to be due to sudden cervical changes. That said, never worry about getting repeated check ups - that's what the hospital is there for sweetie. This is your body, your pregnancy - no one cares as much as you do so beat down that hospital door if it gets you heard, and gives you peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks for the wonderful reply lizzie. the knot in my stomach has loosened after reading this. for some reason i felt doomed after i learned of the shortening. i feel pretty confident with the stitch. it was only beginning to funnel at 20 weeks and looked the same at 21. I am def going to ask for another tvu at 24 weeks. I cant bear to not know exactly what is going on. as for the discharge, the worry about it has been plagueing me since 14 weeks. Its usually after a bm, so i am also thinking its just related to the stitch etc and the bm expels it. ive realized that i dont care how pushy i am. my peace of mind and health of my baby is much more important then "pissing" people off. however my doctor is wonderful and encourages me to call any hour of the day if i see fit. at the hospital the doctor who checked me out was the same one who delivered baby sophia. he was so sweet and told me never to hesitate, and after all ive been through i have every right to over analyze things. 

as for funneling, it should be expected to funnel down to my stitch then? i always wondered that. its amazing and gives me hope to hear that with twins the stitch held in place for you! did you have the shirdokar? 

again thanks for your reply :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

I did have e shirodkar hun, my consultant wouldn't place anything less because I was carrying twins - it is more invasive but theoretically stronger. Funneling to the stitch isn't unusual in IC, and the stitch is there precisely to prevent full dilation (the next step after funneling) xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for your reply chovie. I'm sure that it's impatience with me with the movements. I do feel some movement every day so it's not like I can't at all I just thought it would be a little harder by now! I'm sure when I get to my scan next week peanut will be wriggling away in there I just can't feel all of it yet :haha:


----------



## lch28

lizzie my doctor only does the shirdokar so i was happy about that. 

babymaybe my placenta is in front so i dont feel as much movement as i was used too with sophia but still feel it every day. however at my 20 week scan he was moving all over and i didnt feel a thing


----------



## baby_maybe

I think I'm going to find that at my scan next week! Little peanut is probably having a party in there and I'm none the wiser :haha:


----------



## DMJ

So ... Stitch has been removed  :happydance: only feels like yesterday that the stitch was being put in lol! 
Removal wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, I'd say it hurt more putting in the instrument to open me up. 

I was examined before removal and was still closed and when examined after I was opened to 1cm and she could feel the baby's head  
Iv had some bleeding which they said is all normal. 

I'm back home now, feel slightly different down below and have had a few tightenings but nothing major. 
I'm booked in again to see consultant on Wednesday for a sweep but I am secretly hoping little man makes an appearance before then :winkwink:

Thank you everyone for all your support throughout :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad your stitch came out without any problems. I always found the speculum more painful than the stitch being taken out too! I think it's because nothing gets put up there really for the whole time I'm pregnant, so by the time it comes to getting it taken out its a bit of a shock :haha:

You're lucky something seems to be happening, the two times I've had my stitch removed at term, I've still been tightly closed at my sweep 3-4 weeks later! It's typical though, you think everything will just drop out and then you go overdue, well I always do anyway :dohh:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Well my doctor decided to keep my stitches in until Monday at 9am now. She said that since my cerclage still looked well in tact that she wanted to give baby a little more time to cook as she thinks he will come within a week of the stitches being removed.

I know he needs to cook longer, but I got myself all worked up for today. Guess we will wait a little longer. :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww sorry you have to wait chovie, but I suppose it's only a few more days and if she really feels that baby will come sooner rather than later better for him to stay that bit longer :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> So ... Stitch has been removed  :happydance: only feels like yesterday that the stitch was being put in lol!
> Removal wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, I'd say it hurt more putting in the instrument to open me up.
> 
> I was examined before removal and was still closed and when examined after I was opened to 1cm and she could feel the baby's head
> Iv had some bleeding which they said is all normal.
> 
> I'm back home now, feel slightly different down below and have had a few tightenings but nothing major.
> I'm booked in again to see consultant on Wednesday for a sweep but I am secretly hoping little man makes an appearance before then :winkwink:
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support throughout :hugs:

Glad your stitch removal went well. :thumbup:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

All wonderful news DMJ.


----------



## lch28

dmj glad your stitch removal went well. the speculum has really bothered me this pregnancy and it never bothered me before. when i was getting checked because i thought i broke my waters it was very uncomforatble when they inserted the speculum. what does it feel like when they take the stitch out? sure that its hard to explain lol. can you feel the thread coming out? im terrified it will be painful. stitches give me the eebie jeebies! one time i woke up in the middle of a dental procedure while they were stitching my gums. i was 16 and horrified. 


chovie sorry you have to wait hun, but its good to keep your lil man in there longer. can i ask what your cervical lengths have been this pregnancy? just like to know because it gives me much hope that ill make it that far too! mines 2.7 cm at 20 weeks and 21 weeks


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> dmj glad your stitch removal went well. the speculum has really bothered me this pregnancy and it never bothered me before. when i was getting checked because i thought i broke my waters it was very uncomforatble when they inserted the speculum. what does it feel like when they take the stitch out? sure that its hard to explain lol. can you feel the thread coming out? im terrified it will be painful. stitches give me the eebie jeebies! one time i woke up in the middle of a dental procedure while they were stitching my gums. i was 16 and horrified.
> 
> 
> chovie sorry you have to wait hun, but its good to keep your lil man in there longer. can i ask what your cervical lengths have been this pregnancy? just like to know because it gives me much hope that ill make it that far too! mines 2.7 cm at 20 weeks and 21 weeks

Thanks! I was excited for today, but now he might actually make it to full term! Who would have thought? Lol :happydance:

My cervix length fluctuated between 3.0cm and 2.5cm, with funneling to the stitch since right after my cerclage at 14wks (at 14 wks was 2.6) up to around 33wks. At almost 34 weeks my cervix went down to 1.5cm and my doctor didn't give me a measurement today, but pretty much said that my cerclage still looked really good, but that I do not have much cervix length left at all... everything is still closed though. There is definitely hope! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

Thanks hun it helps to see all u lovely ladies in your last weeks. Mine was 4 cm at 16 weeks and then went to 2.7 . Some funneling but not to the stitch yet. Did u do bed rest?


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> Thanks hun it helps to see all u lovely ladies in your last weeks. Mine was 4 cm at 16 weeks and then went to 2.7 . Some funneling but not to the stitch yet. Did u do bed rest?

I was put on bed rest at 14 weeks since I was already funneling, but it has been more of a modified kind. I have been able to stay in my recliner during the day and can also do things such as make myself meals, do a small load of dishes, etc. I reclined and tried to stay down the majority of the time. Honestly though, once I hit about 32 weeks, I started moving a little more...I guess antsy from being down so long. I was not allowed to go anywhere unless it was to doctors or during the summer on Sundays I was allowed to go float in my in-laws pool. Doctor finally said hubby and I can go out to eat somewhere if I want to. Can't wait! :)


----------



## lch28

oooh thats great!! my doctor is really free aobut the bed rest and it kind of worries me.. 
he said i should sit or lay down most of the time, i can go out to eat once a week if i want, run to the drug store, make meals, take short showers. .etc


----------



## CrossinDixon

Hey Im new to this, but I haven't found any information that has helped me out.
I was just wondering if there was anyone that was in the same situation as I am.
This is my first pregnancy, it has been pretty good with the exception of my cervix.
At 18 weeks, I was diagnosed with incompetent cervix, it only shortened a slight bit, but they kept a watch on it every week. At 22 + 5 weeks on a friday. it had shortened dramatically from the scan in prior week. I went from 2.6mm to 1.4mm. I went in on the next monday to get the cerclage. But once we got into surgery, I didn't have enough cervix for the stitch, it has shortened more. They told me it would be more dangerous to put one in than to just watch me. 
Since then, i have been on Crinone Vag suppositories, (TMI sorry). I am now at 33 + 3 weeks :thumbup:. Having all sorts of weird bodily things going on. But everytime I go to OB Receiving, they really can't find anything. 
Baby girl is not moving as much, major lower abdomen, back and pelvic pain. are just a few things that have arisen in the last week.
2 days ago they gave the steroid shots for babys lungs as a precaution. I had one nurse say that I was at least 2 weeks away from labor. though I am have contractions 30-45 mins apart. 
My question is is there anyone that has had basically the same problem of not getting the cerclage and if so how long did your pregnancy last, what are some signs to watch out for? Because right now my doctor doesn't seem too worried but I am about to go out of my mind with worry. I just don't feel right, if you know what I mean.


----------



## DMJ

Ich - 

In all honesty I didn't feel the stitch come out, once she inserted the speculum which just felt uncomfortable all I heard was the snip from the scissors and it was out. I was terrified I'd feel it being pulled from the cervix but I never did. Funny looking thing it was lol! X


----------



## ShelbyLC

CrossinDixon said:


> Hey Im new to this, but I haven't found any information that has helped me out.
> I was just wondering if there was anyone that was in the same situation as I am.
> This is my first pregnancy, it has been pretty good with the exception of my cervix.
> At 18 weeks, I was diagnosed with incompetent cervix, it only shortened a slight bit, but they kept a watch on it every week. At 22 + 5 weeks on a friday. it had shortened dramatically from the scan in prior week. I went from 2.6mm to 1.4mm. I went in on the next monday to get the cerclage. But once we got into surgery, I didn't have enough cervix for the stitch, it has shortened more. They told me it would be more dangerous to put one in than to just watch me.
> Since then, i have been on Crinone Vag suppositories, (TMI sorry). I am now at 33 + 3 weeks :thumbup:. Having all sorts of weird bodily things going on. But everytime I go to OB Receiving, they really can't find anything.
> Baby girl is not moving as much, major lower abdomen, back and pelvic pain. are just a few things that have arisen in the last week.
> 2 days ago they gave the steroid shots for babys lungs as a precaution. I had one nurse say that I was at least 2 weeks away from labor. though I am have contractions 30-45 mins apart.
> My question is is there anyone that has had basically the same problem of not getting the cerclage and if so how long did your pregnancy last, what are some signs to watch out for? Because right now my doctor doesn't seem too worried but I am about to go out of my mind with worry. I just don't feel right, if you know what I mean.

I can't answer your questions as I'm 10 weels behind you, but I wanted to say that my story is very similar to the beginning of yours. My cervix had shortened to 2.7cm at 18w and when I was 1.7 at 20w, they tried to put in a cerclage. But I was found to be contracting and they couldn't put one in at that point, as they were afraid the irritation to my cervix from the stitch would throw me into full-blown labor.

Anyway, I'm currently on hospital bedrest (hope to go home soon!) and my cervix has been measuring 0.7cm for a week without change. Since the cerclage is out of the picture for me, I've been pretty worried about how far I will be able to carry, and seeing that you've made it to 33w so far is absolutely amazing and definitely gives me hope!

Good luck with things and I hope someone can answer your questions. :flower:


----------



## Alisa F

CrossinDixon - sorry I'm in a different situation but I can say that if you're feeling reduced fetal movement you should get a non stress test and how can they be sure you're not going to deliver soon- have they got a negative fetal Fibronectin test, is that why they're so relaxed? 

If you're concerned, and it sounds like you really are, I would insist on non stress test and ffn test. If they try talk you out of it cos they think you're fine I'd remind them that it's for your peace of mind only and tell them how worried you are. Tell them you need this extra bit of monitoring to ease your mind. Good luck and congrats on making it so far already xxx


----------



## ChovieGirl

CrossinDixon said:


> Hey Im new to this, but I haven't found any information that has helped me out.
> I was just wondering if there was anyone that was in the same situation as I am.
> This is my first pregnancy, it has been pretty good with the exception of my cervix.
> At 18 weeks, I was diagnosed with incompetent cervix, it only shortened a slight bit, but they kept a watch on it every week. At 22 + 5 weeks on a friday. it had shortened dramatically from the scan in prior week. I went from 2.6mm to 1.4mm. I went in on the next monday to get the cerclage. But once we got into surgery, I didn't have enough cervix for the stitch, it has shortened more. They told me it would be more dangerous to put one in than to just watch me.
> Since then, i have been on Crinone Vag suppositories, (TMI sorry). I am now at 33 + 3 weeks :thumbup:. Having all sorts of weird bodily things going on. But everytime I go to OB Receiving, they really can't find anything.
> Baby girl is not moving as much, major lower abdomen, back and pelvic pain. are just a few things that have arisen in the last week.
> 2 days ago they gave the steroid shots for babys lungs as a precaution. I had one nurse say that I was at least 2 weeks away from labor. though I am have contractions 30-45 mins apart.
> My question is is there anyone that has had basically the same problem of not getting the cerclage and if so how long did your pregnancy last, what are some signs to watch out for? Because right now my doctor doesn't seem too worried but I am about to go out of my mind with worry. I just don't feel right, if you know what I mean.

I am sorry that I don't have an answer since I did have a cerclage put in; however, Congrats on making it to 33+ weeks! I have weird bodily things going on too at times...think it is just part of the whole pregnancy thing...especially in last trimester. My baby's movements changed some once I hit around 32 weeks (the bigger they get, the less space they have to make big movements) and sometimes I would have to lay real still to feel them. I have experienced pains such as pelvic, hip, lower back and most recently shoulder, arm and wrist pain...think it is something to do with baby possibly sitting on a nerve. Also, I am glad your doctor at least has you on the Crinone progesterone. I took that the majority of my pregnancy and although icky, the stuff works really well. My doctor really thinks that it helped my cervix.

I know how hard it is not to worry about every pain that comes along with pregnancy. I am a natural worry wart and I have called my doctor and gone in to see her several times just to calm my nerves. Hang in there!

:hugs:


----------



## lch28

DMJ said:


> Ich -
> 
> In all honesty I didn't feel the stitch come out, once she inserted the speculum which just felt uncomfortable all I heard was the snip from the scissors and it was out. I was terrified I'd feel it being pulled from the cervix but I never did. Funny looking thing it was lol! X

lolol i was def planning on asking my dr to see it after!


----------



## ChovieGirl

I never thought about seeing my cerclage stitches once they came out, but now I am interested! lol


----------



## baby_maybe

The first two times I had them in I never saw them, but last time I asked to keep it! I have it in a specimen pot in her memory box. I actually find it amazing that something so simple and innocent looking has helped me to carry 3 of my children to a safe gestation. When I told my consultant that I'd kept the last one he thought I was mad, but I intend on keeping this one when it comes out too :)


----------



## DMJ

I wanted to keep my one too but when she showed it to me it was covered in blood so thought it was best not too lol!


----------



## baby_maybe

:rofl: mine is pretty clean. Can't remember if they gave it a quick rinse though!


----------



## lch28

lol!! i dont think ill go with keeping it but def want to see it.. that will be interesting!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

:( sorry not been able to reply to responses! Ive been in and out of hospital. Going to triage now as i keep getting light brown discharge :(


----------



## DMJ

Just a quick update from me .. No baby yet and nothing feels any different to when the stitch was in place. 
Had my whooping cough and flu jab injection yesterday and today I feel awful :-( havnt wanted to get out of bed all day and my arms are so sore :-( 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## DMJ

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> :( sorry not been able to reply to responses! Ive been in and out of hospital. Going to triage now as i keep getting light brown discharge :(

Hope everything turns out ok Hun :hugs:


----------



## Alisa F

Hopeful - I'm thinking of you and bubba and hoping it's nothing sinister x


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> :( sorry not been able to reply to responses! Ive been in and out of hospital. Going to triage now as i keep getting light brown discharge :(

Hugs and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> Just a quick update from me .. No baby yet and nothing feels any different to when the stitch was in place.
> Had my whooping cough and flu jab injection yesterday and today I feel awful :-( havnt wanted to get out of bed all day and my arms are so sore :-(
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xxx


Eek..I have procrastinating some on getting the flu shot. I need to do that this next week. My doctor said they will give me the whooping cough vaccine at the hospital after I deliver, but that my husband and grandparents need to get them now.

I think waiting is going to be the hardest thing now! So ready to see my baby! :)


----------



## angel229

Hi ladies,

A really really daft question but I have heard that watching horror films can cause you to have contractions and go in to labour early. I am 29 Weeks tomorrow and really want to go see sinister but don't want to put myself or baby in danger. Any ideas if this is true?


----------



## ShelbyLC

For anyone who's curious or keeping up with me -

I was released from the hospital yesterday! :happydance: It actually came as quite a surprise; I didn't expect to go home so soon, but as the doctor put it, "There's nothing we're doing for you here that you couldn't be doing at home." As of Wednesday, my cervix was still measuring 0.7cm (so that made a whole week of stable measurments) and as of yesterday, my contractions have mostly come to a stop. I still have a few small ones break through every once in a while, though I haven't had any today so far!

For now, I'm on Procardia every 4 hours and I'm finishing out my round of antibiotics for my UTI. I've got a cervical check scheduled for Thursday the 18th and hopefully things will be looking good! (I can't decide if I want things to be the same at 0.7 or if I want them to be better. Being at 0.7 means things are stable, while being at a higher number means things are changing.)

As luck would have it, I just had a (very very small) contraction. :dohh: 

Hope you're all doing well. :flower:


----------



## ShelbyLC

angel229 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A really really daft question but I have heard that watching horror films can cause you to have contractions and go in to labour early. I am 29 Weeks tomorrow and really want to go see sinister but don't want to put myself or baby in danger. Any ideas if this is true?

I've never heard that, but I guess it could be possible. I'd say it depends on the person. If your body usually tenses up during the suspensful scenes, I'd say to skip it, just in case. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

ive heard that but i think its only if u get like extremely scared.

shelby so glad your home hun and your cervix has remained stable


----------



## bluestarlight

Hi everyone, its been a couple of weeks. Finally had my little lady Catherine on Sept 23rd at 39+3. I will write a birth story at some point, She doesn't give me much time for a break (been nursing nearly every hour for the past few days...even at night :coffee:). She is perfectly healthy and pretty laid back even compared to my first who I thought was also laid back. :) So glad I went from extreme fear and anxiety since 20 weeks all the way to full term with no stitchand she is ok :) I'm even handling the sleep deprivation better than the first time...so far anyways...lol...
 



Attached Files:







catherine92512.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Wonderful, bluestarlight!!!

My little ladies also made it safely at 33 and 3 after having an emergency cerclage placed at 23 and 2. All in all I was contracting from 23 and 2 until delivery, sometimes inconsistently and several near deliveries. 


Keep cooking those babies, keep off your feet, and keep you chins up, ladies!!!

:hugs:


----------



## lch28

congrats bluestar!


----------



## angel229

Congratulations bluestar, she is gorgeous x x


----------



## Alisa F

Congrats, she is sooooo cute! :) x


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats bluestar, she is beautiful :)

AFM - woke up this morning to some off colour discharge, no more than normal but distinctly orangey/browny looking. So off I went to triage again, couldn't find peanut with a doppler (which I had here shortly before I left!), so they got the doc to put the portable scanner on me again! Baby is fine wriggling away, still can't feel a lot of it. They took yet another swab, but said they couldn't see a lot of funny coloured discharge at all so hopefully it was another of those strange spotting incidences I keep having. Anyway he didn't say much about my cervix, apart from being able to see the stitch so I'm assuming it looked ok as they let me home. Seeing my consultant on weds so will ask him about it and also hopefully get the results from the swab. Roll on the next 4 weeks to my first major milestone of 24 :)


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> Congrats bluestar, she is beautiful :)
> 
> AFM - woke up this morning to some off colour discharge, no more than normal but distinctly orangey/browny looking. So off I went to triage again, couldn't find peanut with a doppler (which I had here shortly before I left!), so they got the doc to put the portable scanner on me again! Baby is fine wriggling away, still can't feel a lot of it. They took yet another swab, but said they couldn't see a lot of funny coloured discharge at all so hopefully it was another of those strange spotting incidences I keep having. Anyway he didn't say much about my cervix, apart from being able to see the stitch so I'm assuming it looked ok as they let me home. Seeing my consultant on weds so will ask him about it and also hopefully get the results from the swab. Roll on the next 4 weeks to my first major milestone of 24 :)

helloo glad they let you home hopefully it will all be ok ure stitch must have looked good like you say if they ley you hoe which is great :winkwink: hope the next 4 weeks go super fast i was so ecited when i reached 24 weeks :) xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Kim :)

How are you doing now, any more cramping or bleeding etc?


----------



## lch28

i cant wait for 24 weeks =] 2 weeks! 

well.. im officially scared. i had an orgasm in my sleep. its never happened before =[ when i started bleeding the day i lost sophia it was after bd.. do you think i did any damage? i had some cramps after but thats all. im scared i have now shortened my cervix to nothing. and caused dialation..

which brings me to my other question. will i know if the stitch is tearing through my cervix? i stupidly googled that and read some awful stories..


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations Bluestar, she's beautiful! ;) 

Ich, don't worry about the nighttime 'o', it can't be helped and is very unlikely to trigger labour xx

Baby - this must just be discharge specific to you but harmless honey. It isn't uncommon to have a bloody discharge with the stitch in place, lots of women here have suffered with it, often leaving them tense and anxious. All of those women went to term despite it :) xx

Wtb - were's your birth announcement chick? Congrats on your girls, must hunt down the details lol xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Angel - scary movie fine. Often my bh contractions would be triggered if I got tense or agitated but that was usually if I argued with Dh or was rushing to make a deadline, not from watching scary tv hun xx


----------



## Alisa F

WTB - you delivered. ?? Yayyyyy, congrats, I missed your birth announcement too. Congrats again xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you lizzie, your words are such an encouragement. I just want the next 4 weeks over and done with and then at least I know I'm past the viable stage, not that I want another LO born at 24 weeks but I'm sure you get what I mean. Thankfully it all appears to have settled down again now. Must just be one of those things, this baby being my last obviously knows it and is wanting to keep me on tenterhooks for the whole time lol!

lch - I have had plenty of o's whilst asleep over the times I've been pg with a stitch in and nothing has ever come of it, apart from a tight tummy for a few minutes after each time. It always scares me when it happens, but it's quickly forgotten once I realise nothing's going to happen.

Wtb - congratulations hun, can't wait to see a pic or two of the babies :)


----------



## lch28

thank you lizzie and baby, i was very concerned when it happened but i am a little less worried now.


----------



## Firehol

Hi girls

Any help or reassurance would help. New to anything like this but need answers!!

I have a 2 yr old daughter and was a week late with her had to have a sweep and then she came. Since then I have had 2 LETZ (lazering of cervucal cells) procedures and I am under the colposcopy clinic and have checks every 6 months. Nothing has been found though. 

I am now 24 weeks pregnant. I had a lot of bleeding at 11 weeks and had an early scan but thankfully everything ok. They thought this could be due to the LETZ weakening my cervix. I got myself referred to a OB and started having cervical scans. 

They told me all was looking ok. Then I went yesterday and was informed it was shortening. It is now 21mm. It had started shortening at my last scan 2 weeks ago but the sonographer didn't act on it. 

So they do not want too put a stitch in as I am 24+2 and just missed the deadline by 2 days! They say it could bring on labour. I am not funnelling which is good. She did a fibronectin sweep which was negative. Has prescribed me cyclogest to take rectally and I will go back in 2 weeks. 

She (dr) told me she would be happy if I got to 28weeks very happy if I reached 30 and it is unlikely I would get further than 36 weeks. That I should ensure I have someone to take care of my daughter on a daily basis as it could happen any time now and to take it easy. 

Shellshocked to say the least!! So all the questions I didn't ask are now going through my head! As it was a Friday afternoon this happened I can't speak to anyone until Monday!!

Does cyclogest do anything? Should I be taken it vaginally to be more effective? 

Any help reassurance or what I should do next or ask my doc would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks x


----------



## lch28

hey hun welcome. im sure this came as quite a shock to you! is cyclogest progesterone? if it is then yes it does wonders. in my opinion vaginally is best because it goes straight to your cervix. im on injections becuase in the U.S they only prescribe the injections for a short cervix. good luck!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Um. Yeah. I didn't really do a birth announcement. :haha:

Pics start on page 125 of my triplet pregnancy journal. Still recouping from the c section, celebrating my birthday tomorrow with DH, my dad, MIL, and my three lovely GB gals!!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Got great news Friday. Progesterone went from 4.9 back up to normal! & dr checked my infection & said everything looks good, just finish the day of antibiotics i got left & stay on the prometrium. I'll be 8 weeks 6 days tomorrow..Dr is seeing me every 10-14 days now & once I get cerclage I figure he will see me once a week..so glad he's keeping a good eye on me..about time I found a good OB!


----------



## Alisa F

Firehol - sorry you're going through this but be reassured now that you are being monitored. At least now you know to take it easy and your doc will keep an eye on you and bubba. Cyclogest is brilliant. I started it rectally from 18 wks and my cervix almost froze in time as soon as I started it and hasn't shortened until last scan a couple weeks ago at around 25wks. I take mine rectally cos I didn't want to be poking around in my vag introducing new bacteria accidentally. I've asked every high risk doc if there is more benefit inserting it vaginally and they said absolutely no difference except what I said that you avoid disturbing cervix and intro bacteria, so have essentially been told rectally is better. Good luck x

Amylouise - great news hon, very happy for you. Bring on the stitch, not long now :) x


----------



## baby_maybe

WTB - happy birthday hun, hope you and the triplets are doing well and they are gorgeous indeed :)

Amylouise - great news about your progesterone levels :)


----------



## Firehol

Thanks alisa f and ich28 (yes cyclogest is progesterone)
Glad to hear it does something! The only info i found was that it is a fertility drug! i think it's just the calmness in which the doc told me that it could be any day didn't really sink in till I was telling my hubby that this is a problem. 
I'm trying to see a midwife as I haven't seen one since 6 weeks as they said I was on easy pregnancy path so just feel a little abandoned at the moment and their 24 hour line doesn't get answered. 
Tomorrow I'm going to try and book up any appointments as she just gave me my prescription and sent me on my way without any more appointments. Hence the abandonment feeling!!


----------



## angel229

Congratulations WTB they are absolutely beautiful and gorgeous names for all 3. Scarlett is the name of my unborn little one x x x happy birthday x x


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> Thanks Kim :)
> 
> How are you doing now, any more cramping or bleeding etc?

im ok thankyou had about 4 tightenings last night which tailed of thnkfully but nothing else i have officially made it past when i had my last baby so really pleased hope ure ok today xx


----------



## lch28

awesome kimbo!

im really nervous about the next coming weeks.. i lost sophia at 23w6d and im just terrified for some reason. ugh. i absolutely have to ask my doctor for another cervical length check like soon, cause im losing my mind.


----------



## baby_maybe

Yeah much better today thanks Kim :)

lch - I always get very nervous towards the time when I delivered my first baby, it's totally understandable and I always feel its such a big personal milestone each time I've been pg since. I would definitely ask for another cervix check before your next scheduled one to it your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks hun.. i just keep feeling nervous about every little twinge.. good news is when i was this far last time Sophia was kicking really low to the point where i hardly felt it. she was like this for 2 weeks and my doctors didnt show the slightest concern. anyway this lil man keeps kicking me hard in my belly button! sometimes he kicks my cervix but hes always moving. I am looking forward to v day so much. More so looking forward to 28 weeks. not sure why it just seems like such a big deal!!

my next tvu isnt scheduled till 28 weeks but im not waiting that long. im gonna refuse lol =] i have a dr appointment on thursday, i am just goign to ask that he sends me for one the following week because im super stressed about it and worried.


----------



## baby_maybe

We're the same, my next milestone is 24 and then I'll be so much happier when I get to 28. Only 8 weeks to go :)

I sometimes feel kicks in my cervix, but this baby is all over too. Not that I can feel most of it, but I can hear the kicks on the doppler and where they are so I know baby isn't too low. My very first when I didn't realise there was a problem with my cervix always kicked very low and I barely felt it, even right at the end when I was just over 24 weeks.


----------



## lch28

i knew something was wrong, i even told them i was losing mucus plug and was not feeling her move and felt pressure, they wouldnt even give me an internal exam until i was fricken bleeding and 4 cm dilated.. dont even get me started. stupid doctors. 

2 weeks until 24 weeks!! ive never been any more pregnant then 23 weeks


----------



## baby_maybe

I didn't realise anything was wrong until I was contracting and on my way to hospital. When I got there they took one look and I was fully dilated, next thing you know waters go, very badly infected, she didn't stand much of a chance really. Didn't have time for any steroid shots and even though we ad a few weeks with her in nicu, we knew that her chance of surviving was very slim.

I feel so lucky that the consultant I had the next time round was able to diagnose my cervix issue and get a stitch in before it was too late and it was very close to being too late. Also that I've managed to have 3 healthy children even with this problem. I feel so close to achieving my goal of a last baby and at the same time so far it almost doesn't seem real yet. Or maybe I don't want it to seem to real yet? I'm so very nervous about getting to viability, but I know once I'm there I'll feel much better about the fact this pregnanacy will probably work out.


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys just wondering if any 1 elses babys are realy low down?? my lil one moves so low and my bump looks low just wondering if this could be related to having not much cervix and stitch holding it togther??? x


----------



## lch28

baby_maybe said:


> I didn't realise anything was wrong until I was contracting and on my way to hospital. When I got there they took one look and I was fully dilated, next thing you know waters go, very badly infected, she didn't stand much of a chance really. Didn't have time for any steroid shots and even though we ad a few weeks with her in nicu, we knew that her chance of surviving was very slim.
> 
> I feel so lucky that the consultant I had the next time round was able to diagnose my cervix issue and get a stitch in before it was too late and it was very close to being too late. Also that I've managed to have 3 healthy children even with this problem. I feel so close to achieving my goal of a last baby and at the same time so far it almost doesn't seem real yet. Or maybe I don't want it to seem to real yet? I'm so very nervous about getting to viability, but I know once I'm there I'll feel much better about the fact this pregnanacy will probably work out.

aww hun. im so sorry. so you did not bleed or anything before becoming fully dialated? i started bleeding and by time i got looked at was 4cm dilated, my membranes were ruptured and water bag was bulging. can i ask how long she stayed with you for? so glad you have a good doctor this time. i also feel very lucky to have found my doctor. i am very pleased with him and his "not take a chance" attitude. i feel the same about getting to viability. it seems unreal but once i reach a certain point ill finally feel like im going to get to have my baby boy. tbh i havent bought anything but one outfit =[ i had Sophias nursery all put together, so many outfits and it was just so painful to deal with all of that.


----------



## lch28

kimbo my little one is often kicking my cervix


----------



## lch28

so i was just sitting here in my recliner for a bit and i got these stabbing pains in my cervix. they lasted for about 5 minutes. i drank some water and it went away..


should i call my doctor now? or in the morning and ask to be seen? im terrified that its my stitch ripping.. or something awful like that. its 11 pm here.. pretty late.. has anyone experienced this?


----------



## kimbotrav

lch28 said:


> so i was just sitting here in my recliner for a bit and i got these stabbing pains in my cervix. they lasted for about 5 minutes. i drank some water and it went away..
> 
> 
> should i call my doctor now? or in the morning and ask to be seen? im terrified that its my stitch ripping.. or something awful like that. its 11 pm here.. pretty late.. has anyone experienced this?

hi yeah he is low always felt it with my last aswell but just wondered if it was due to not having much cervix hat baby lays down lower than normal? :shrug:

also i get those stabbing pains not nice at all are they i had them the other night along with tightenings but then eased of if ure worried its always best to get checked out just incase :flower: x


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks lch. She was with us for almost 6 weeks, but very poorly for the whole time. I held her just once while she was alive, but it was the best thing ever for the short amount of time she was stable enough to be out of the incubator. Yes my doc won't leave anything to chance either, he is very thorough. 

With regards to stabbing pains in the cervix, I haven't had many this time round but last time I got them quite frequently. For me it wasn't anything sinister just the fact the stitch was in and occasionally getting kicked or being irritated by something I guess. To put your mind at rest give your doc a call, they never mind that's what they're there for :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

kimbotrav said:


> hi ladys just wondering if any 1 elses babys are realy low down?? my lil one moves so low and my bump looks low just wondering if this could be related to having not much cervix and stitch holding it togther??? x

Hi Kim, because I was carrying two babies I always had one with his feet low down kicking my cervix. At times the pain and needling sensations were unbearable and I struggled to sleep. At around 30wks your baby could well be sitting low and so all the strain is on your lower abdomen. Some women have the opposite problem with lots of discomfort under their ribs (I never had that as an issue in any of my pregnancies, my babies are always low down). 

Despite my bump dropping at 30wks, and all the kicking low down my cervix didn't change at all after 25wks and the stitch held just fine. The stitch probably heightens the sensation, but it's unlikely that your baby is low because of your cervical issues Hun - some babies engage and are low quite early on for no other reason than individual preference and availability of space in the uterus :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Wtb - your girls are beautiful! Like the others, I just love their names too :hugs:

It must be so odd going from no kids to 3 in an instant. Although I had twins, it still wasn't that much of a change for us but I can imagine that triplets feels quite overwhelming (but wonderful all the same). You'll find that having them in the NICU makes things feel a touch unreal too, but once they're home everything will fall surprisingly into place. Make sure to look after yourself in the coming few weeks too hun, you have an opportunity to recuperate after the section before the 'onslaught' of night feedings at home etc. 

Good luck, hope the girls continue going from strength to strength xxx


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> hi ladys just wondering if any 1 elses babys are realy low down?? my lil one moves so low and my bump looks low just wondering if this could be related to having not much cervix and stitch holding it togther??? x
> 
> Hi Kim, because I was carrying two babies I always had one with his feet low down kicking my cervix. At times the pain and needling sensations were unbearable and I struggled to sleep. At around 30wks your baby could well be sitting low and so all the strain is on your lower abdomen. Some women have the opposite problem with lots of discomfort under their ribs (I never had that as an issue in any of my pregnancies, my babies are always low down).
> 
> Despite my bump dropping at 30wks, and all the kicking low down my cervix didn't change at all after 25wks and the stitch held just fine. The stitch probably heightens the sensation, but it's unlikely that your baby is low because of your cervical issues Hun - some babies engage and are low quite early on for no other reason than individual preference and availability of space in the uterus :hugs:Click to expand...

thnakyou for replying :) must be my babys like laying low2 then. idid have a septum in my uterus which i had removed so there isnt as much room asthere would usually be maybe that why they prefer it down there as thats where most the room is that makes me more at ease to know u had the same and nothing changed thnakyou :hugs: xxx


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies im still going to call this morning.. they open in 30 min.. i have a yeast infection so have been using monistat 7. did not use my last dose yesterday because i was paranoid about my cervix being open or something.


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck lch, keep us up to date. I'm sure you'll be fine hun :hugs:


----------



## lch28

ugh.. whats going on? they forgot to turn the phones on or something ridiculous like that. i keep getting the answer machine.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ugh what a pain, keep trying I'm sure someone will realise they've left the answer phone on soon!


----------



## lch28

:growlmad::growlmad: they better! hah . sure im not the only prengant lady calling every 3 min =]


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry disappeared there for a while to do the school run. I hope you to through :)


----------



## lch28

hey i got through .. they told me to come right in. cervix is closed, thick, and stitch is fine. babys doing well. i feel silly but relieved. i am now crib shopping online! i think i can allow myself to buy it now lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Don't feel silly, it never hurts to get checked out if youre worried. I felt pretty silly after Saturdays trip to triage, but I felt better knowing I'd been seen :)

Enjoy your crib shopping. I'm looking forward to starting my baby shopping, maybe once I get to about 24 weeks or so I'll start having a proper look. For now I'm just browsing to pass the time :)


----------



## lch28

lol yes, i am mostly browsing. i bought one outfit though. couldnt resist.. do you think newborns should go in bassinet for 3-4 months before crib ?? i am getting mixed answers on this


----------



## baby_maybe

I used a moses basket for a while with my last dd before she went over to her cot, but that was because her cot was in another room and I wanted her with us. If I'd had her cot in my room I probably would have put her straight into that to be honest :)


----------



## lch28

hmm im a bit conflicted because me and baby are sharing a room. i dont know if i should get a bassinet/moses basket or just use the crib right away!


----------



## baby_maybe

Moses baskets are more snug so I think they tend to make a newborn feel a bit more secure than being in a huge cot right away, but until you have the baby you don't really know what they would prefer. My middle dd went straight to a cot no problem at all I didn't even try anything else with her, but if she'd of fussed I probably would have tried a Moses basket.

It's really down to personal preference, yours and the babys :)


----------



## lch28

i think ill keep the bassinet next to my bed in the beginning and see what he likes best.


----------



## ChovieGirl

Well, I went in this morning and had my stitches removed! Yay!!!

The removal did not hurt at all, just felt more pressure from the speculum. I forgot to ask to see the stitches, but hubs said he saw them and that they were almost the width of a shoelace and that they were not bloody. I did not have any bleeding from the removal either. My cervix has thinned out even more; but doctor said cervix was still closed. So now it is just a matter of waiting to see when baby boy is ready to come. 

Also, my doctor said that my bed rest has been lifted with in reason (no jumping jacks or anything too strenuous)...Another Yay!!! So, hubs and I went to the grocery store after my appointment. I was so excited to go there since it has been months. Lol. Though, it is bad to go to the grocery store when you are pregnant and slightly hungry. I wanted everything! :wacko:

Hope everyone is having a great day! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

wonderful hun! cant wait to hear about your baby boys arrival. oooh do i miss grocery shopping!! lol. i have a question.. does pelvic rest go away after stitch removal?


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> wonderful hun! cant wait to hear about your baby boys arrival. oooh do i miss grocery shopping!! lol. i have a question.. does pelvic rest go away after stitch removal?

Oh, you know... I didn't even think to ask that question. I go back Friday for a checkup so I will ask then. I am sure my hubs would like that. Ha ha!


----------



## baby_maybe

lch - the bassinet idea sounds great. I've always been told that sex is very much back on the cards once stitch has been removed. I haven't had any for at least 20 weeks now, so I can't wait for mine to come out and neither can DH :haha:

Chovie - yay for stitch removal :happydance: Can't wait to see hw much longer your little man stays in there for, so exciting :)


----------



## DMJ

Glad all went well with stitch removal  

I'm off all rest now, and still no signs of baby. After not having sex since we found out I was pregnant we finally did the deed the other night after nearly 8 months :wacko: it wasn't the greatest as we were both quite nervous lol! It didn't make anything happen contraction wise. 

I'm booked in on Wednesday for a sweep so hoping that gets things moving 

Xx


----------



## ChovieGirl

So this might be too personal of a question, but when dr said you could do the "deed" did they say you needed to use protection, like a condom, or is all natural okay? I thought a little bit about it causing contractions or just being sensitive since that area has been so sensitive anyway. Now I am definitely curious.

I think I have started to have more painful contractions in the last couple days??? Not sure... Now it seems like I will start to feel almost menstrual crampy and my stomach will tighten. It still doesn't last long and they have not been close together... maybe 3 to 4 times a day at most. I have also had a couple in the middle of the night that wake me up. Does that sound like BH contractions? When I had contractions before they were not painful at all. I also felt a lot of pressure in my lower back in the middle of the night, but it didn't last long and I haven't had it since.

I am starting to get nervous!!! Excited too, but definitely more nervous.


----------



## DMJ

She didn't say about using anything .. We didn't, was slightly sensitive down there but not painful. 

Iv been having tightenings and constant back pain on and off but because it hasn't become regular I havnt phoned up yet and the tightenings are not really painful :-/ other then that I'm not feeling any different


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Just to update on me. I am still getting light brown discharge but have been given Cefalexin as a precaution and if it worsens then they will swab. 30 weeks on Wednesday. Can't believe I can say that soon! I want an update from everyone!! My phone is so crappy that i only JUST figured the mobile version LOL thats why I was struggling to keep up and reply! Very happy to see girlies deluvering safely though. Yay!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

ChovieGirl said:


> Well, I went in this morning and had my stitches removed! Yay!!!
> 
> The removal did not hurt at all, just felt more pressure from the speculum. I forgot to ask to see the stitches, but hubs said he saw them and that they were almost the width of a shoelace and that they were not bloody. I did not have any bleeding from the removal either. My cervix has thinned out even more; but doctor said cervix was still closed. So now it is just a matter of waiting to see when baby boy is ready to come.
> 
> Also, my doctor said that my bed rest has been lifted with in reason (no jumping jacks or anything too strenuous)...Another Yay!!! So, hubs and I went to the grocery store after my appointment. I was so excited to go there since it has been months. Lol. Though, it is bad to go to the grocery store when you are pregnant and slightly hungry. I wanted everything! :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day! :hugs:

congrats hun. You must be over the moon!!


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Just to update on me. I am still getting light brown discharge but have been given Cefalexin as a precaution and if it worsens then they will swab. 30 weeks on Wednesday. Can't believe I can say that soon! I want an update from everyone!! My phone is so crappy that i only JUST figured the mobile version LOL thats why I was struggling to keep up and reply! Very happy to see girlies deluvering safely though. Yay!

Glad you are almost 30 weeks! Hopefully the brown discharge will go away soon. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

Ich hun, for what it's worth after having 4 kids I would personally advise the use of a bassinet first, moving on to a crib after a few weeks. Bassinets are great because you can move them from room to room in those early weeks (and you'll be doing that a lot at first), quickly and easily. My babies tend to outgrow them within a few weeks, but I have friends who have used them for months. They are snug and warm and mean that baby can be with you wherever you are. The twins were too big to fit one together so I had them in a travel cot for the first 5wks - similar principle. 

It's personal preference, but that's been my own experience. You can waste lots of money on buying stuff that you quickly discover you just don't need, but for us a bassinet/Moses basket was a must and soooo useful.

So glad to hear you're relaxing a little and feel able to consider 'baby shopping' hun, it's such a vital step for any woman in pregnancy but one which most IC ladies miss out on until the very end. Enjoy xx

Chovie - yey for stitch removal sweet :happydance: Intercourse isn't really an issue now btw, semen would only trigger labour in women on the verge anyway - your body won't trigger contractions unless baby is 'ready' at this stage in pregnancy. If its gonna happen, it will happen - sex or no. Your IC issues are now a thing of the past! 

Don't worry about condoms either, infection is extremely unlikely. You can finally act like any other pregnant lady :hugs:

Thanks for the update Hope - sorry that your still plagued by the discharge but woohoo for being 30wks! 

None of you ladies thought you'd be where you are today, but look at you all - sailing towards and through the third trimester! Take hope and strength from that second trimester peeps :hugs:

Love to all xxx


----------



## ChovieGirl

Is it normal again to experience nausea in the third trimester? I have felt nauseated somewhat since dinner yesterday, off and on, and it almost feels the same as it did when I was in my first trimester. It is almost like I can't distinguish if it is actual nausea or that sick feeling when you get too hungry...although I have been eating plenty so pretty sure hunger is not the issue. I haven't slept as well the past three nights either and I sometimes get that nauseated feeling when I am overly tired. Would nausea be a sign that something is wrong or that labor is coming soon?


----------



## lch28

thanks for the great advice lizzie! i do like the idea of the bassinet at first and have also been given that advice by my mom. I have browsed all the things i need to buy, part of me wants to go for it now but i think i will wait till 28-30 weeks. 

im not with FOB anymore and obv wont be having sex with anyone else for a very long long long time but i feel sex would hurt! lol. even putting the monistat applicator in has been hurting me. 

chovie i dont have much advice but hope u feel better.. :hugs: wish i could be more of a help


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hello, ladies. In approximately 30 minutes, I will officially be 24 weeks! :happydance:

I've been keeping up with the thread and all of you, but as I don't have internet in my apartment right now, I'm having to manage with my phone. Hopefully I'll be able to get the internet connected soon (we've only just moved in here) so I can stalk you all a bit better. :haha:

I have an appointment with my doctor on Thursday to get my cervix checked, so I'll let you all know how that goes. :thumbup:

Hope you're all doing well. :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Shelby, congrats on making 24wks hun. Every week from now is a huge bonus, and if your cervix manages to continue holding out, it really is a positive sign that it might actually go 'all the way'. Keep resting sweet, I really can't stress the importance of bed rest for twin ladies, especially those with cervix issues xxx

Hi Chovie, you couldn't have a bug could you? Failing that, sudden reappearance of ms in the third trimester isn't uncommon and probably related to baby size, squished bowel and stomach and fluctuation in hormones. So much is going on inside you at the moment that you should always expect the unexpected hun. It isn't a worrying sign, vile as it is :( 

I did have bouts of nausea late on in pregnancy, and it wasnt a sign of impending labour xxx


----------



## lch28

happy v day!!!!!!

my v day is in 10 days!


----------



## baby_maybe

So I had my scan and everything looked great, I need to get scanned agin quickly in the morning when I see the consultant as the tech said she wanted to see more fluid in the stomach, but she did say she wasn't worried at all. Everything else measured in normal range and my fluid was fine, which is something I've been stressing about since I had the stitch in so that was a relief to hear.

We also got a look at the gender and peanut is very clearly a BOY :happydance: Neither me or DH could believe it when she showed us the little penis sticking out there :haha: I don't think either of us ever really thought we'd have a boy so it's still sinking in at the moment :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

baby_maybe said:


> So I had my scan and everything looked great, I need to get scanned agin quickly in the morning when I see the consultant as the tech said she wanted to see more fluid in the stomach, but she did say she wasn't worried at all. Everything else measured in normal range and my fluid was fine, which is something I've been stressing about since I had the stitch in so that was a relief to hear.
> 
> We also got a look at the gender and peanut is very clearly a BOY :happydance: Neither me or DH could believe it when she showed us the little penis sticking out there :haha: I don't think either of us ever really thought we'd have a boy so it's still sinking in at the moment :)

Glad your visit went so well! It's a boy!!! Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> happy v day!!!!!!
> 
> my v day is in 10 days!

This might be a dumb question, but what is V day?


----------



## baby_maybe

It viability day chovie :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

oooh welcome to team :blue: !!


----------



## Firehol

Hi Ich

I'm guessing bassinet is a Moses basket?? If it is then they are great. Used one for my little girl till she was almost 4 months. They're great as you can move then about and once she was sleeping through (after her dream feed) we moved her into her own room and put the basket in the cot to get her used to the room for a week or so. No problem with the transition at all!

I can't believe anyone having a bunk up! My boobs are so massive and sore I wouldn't want anyone near them! I was over the moon when told to abstain!!!


Good luck!!


----------



## lch28

lol thanks hun!! my boobs keep leaking grr..


----------



## DMJ

So I went in for my sweep today, was very uncomfortable as I couldn't relax my legs enough due to my spd :-( 
She said cervix was nice and ripe and I'm now 2cm dilated. 

I'm booked in for induction this Friday, il be 38 weeks. Slightly nervous but so ready to meet our little boy now  have been waiting for this day to come for so long after everything we have been through. 

My urine is showing blood in it but she didn't seem concerned :-/ and said it could just be part of my show. 

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## lch28

cant wait to hear about his arrival hun..

can i ask y u are being induced?


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ said:


> So I went in for my sweep today, was very uncomfortable as I couldn't relax my legs enough due to my spd :-(
> She said cervix was nice and ripe and I'm now 2cm dilated.
> 
> I'm booked in for induction this Friday, il be 38 weeks. Slightly nervous but so ready to meet our little boy now  have been waiting for this day to come for so long after everything we have been through.
> 
> My urine is showing blood in it but she didn't seem concerned :-/ and said it could just be part of my show.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok xxx

Wow...You are making some progress! :thumbup:

May I ask what your current symptoms are now, so I can compare? Since about 7pm last night I have been feeling a lot more pressure on my cervix and bladder. I feel like baby boy is really down there. I have also been having more lower back pain and woke up at 3:50am this morning feeling crampy. I have been feeling crampy on and off since this morning, but it is random and not close together, so I guess they are not to be concerned about. I called the on-call nurse this morning and she said that if I start having cramps or contractions more than 6 times in an hour, then I should come in. I wonder if I am dilating??? My next appointment is not until Friday. :wacko:


----------



## DMJ

lch28 said:


> cant wait to hear about his arrival hun..
> 
> can i ask y u are being induced?

I'm being induced due to having spd .. Am on crutches with it now and pain is unbearable. :nope:


----------



## DMJ

ChovieGirl said:


> DMJ said:
> 
> 
> So I went in for my sweep today, was very uncomfortable as I couldn't relax my legs enough due to my spd :-(
> She said cervix was nice and ripe and I'm now 2cm dilated.
> 
> I'm booked in for induction this Friday, il be 38 weeks. Slightly nervous but so ready to meet our little boy now  have been waiting for this day to come for so long after everything we have been through.
> 
> My urine is showing blood in it but she didn't seem concerned :-/ and said it could just be part of my show.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok xxx
> 
> Wow...You are making some progress! :thumbup:
> 
> May I ask what your current symptoms are now, so I can compare? Since about 7pm last night I have been feeling a lot more pressure on my cervix and bladder. I feel like baby boy is really down there. I have also been having more lower back pain and woke up at 3:50am this morning feeling crampy. I have been feeling crampy on and off since this morning, but it is random and not close together, so I guess they are not to be concerned about. I called the on-call nurse this morning and she said that if I start having cramps or contractions more than 6 times in an hour, then I should come in. I wonder if I am dilating??? My next appointment is not until Friday. :wacko:Click to expand...


Iv had an increase in pressure down below especially when walking around almost like his head is right there, iv had a lot of back pain pretty much constant and quite a few tightenings for last few days although they have never become regular so have been quite difficult to time in between. Just generally been feeling uncomfortable and yesterday I lost a small 5p size of my mucous plug and a little again today. Oh and also sometimes have been feeling abit stingy down below like a poking feeling lol!


----------



## JustinsMama

Hey ladies! Lurking for a little while now but wanted to post and say hi :) I have PTL issues which led to cervical issues.

I am due 1/16/13. Had McD cerclage placed at 19+5 (after light spotting led to TVU and it was found my cervical length dropped from 2.6 to 1.9 in 24 hours). In hospital for 1 day, SBR for 5 days, TVU at MFM and everything looked good so MBR. Weekly appts have been pretty good, had one week of SBR in there and indomethacin for ctx (btwn 24+3 and 25+3) but otherwise everything looks good for MBR. At my last appt there was some funneling but MFM was unconcerned since stitch is so strong and I have 2cm below the stitch (still 2.7cm overall).

I am currently 27 weeks. It has been a long couple months with a 3.5yo to take care of at home and a hubby who works a lot and no family in the area. If I wasn't on modified my daughter would have to be under someone else's care. 

MFM has been talking about my cerclage removal at 36 weeks (12/20), planning for full term. I like their positive approach in this nerve wracking experience. This is only my 2nd pregnancy, 1st one resulted in a full term baby (39+4) in 2009. 

Every twinge has me paranoid its my cervix funneling now! My baby boy is so low I feel twinges in my pelvis all the time but I think its just his head moving around. I can't help but be paranoid. I feel better laying down so I do a lot of that (more than MFM recommended even). I so desperately want to make it one more week! I am feeling positive that I'll get there...but I'm having a negative day so I thought I'd finally post.

Just wanted to say hi ladies!


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hi JustinsMama!

It is definitely stressful being pregnant with cervical issues. I have been the same way with my pregnancy as far as worrying goes... every little thing would have me wondering if something was wrong. It is great that your stitch is holding so well! I had funneling down to my stitch at 15 weeks, but cervix length below held well like yours is doing. You are almost to the 28wk marker (which is great!) and then soon enough you will be 32wks and so on. Bed rest works wonders in my opinion... even if modified. Just stay off your feet as much as possible. I know that has to be hard though with taking care of another kiddo.

Welcome and hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi Justin'smama :wave:

You've had quite a time of it this pregnancy by the sounds of it. This is my fourth suture and they really do work wonders for cervical issues. In one of my pregnancies I had an emergency one placed at 20 weeks and made it to stitch removal and beyond so it definitely is achievable :)

I've never really done bed rest so I can't comment on its success, but I do try to keep off my feet if I can. Sometimes with 3 active girlies at home that can be a challenge, but they are all at school so I get some respite in the day time which is when I get most of my feet up time.

Congratulations for making it to 27 weeks, every week after 24 is a bonus so you're doing really well. As chovie said once you hit 28, the next big one is 32, 36 etc and you're pretty much home free :) I'm looking forward to hitting 24 and getting that one out the way again and then its onwards and upwards (or outwards for us preggos I suppose :haha:)

Good luck and hope your LO stays in the cooking for a little bit longer, you're doing great :)


----------



## JustinsMama

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

I just had a neighbor come over with enchiladas for dinner and her kids to play with my daughter! Negative day turned around, just like that :)


----------



## lch28

welcome justins mama! sounds like your cervix is holding up well which is great :thumbup: its very stressful but totally worth it. this is my first stitch, I am 22 weeks right now. Almost 23! then 24! lol. I went into ptl and lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February. We didnt know i had cervix issues. Now I am on Modified bed rest also because my cervix shortened a bit. at 21 weeks i was 2.7 cm. (was 4 at 16) I cant imagine bed rest with a child at home hun, glad your friend brought over enchiladas yum!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JM and welcome hun :hugs:

Your cervix sounds great to me, funneling is nothing to be concerned about once a stitch is in place and as I've said many times before, my cervix was funneled to the stitch from 25wks under the weight of two babies. I still made it to my planned section at 38wks with absolutely no signs of them coming by themselves.

You are so right to rest as often as possible. I too felt nervous when moving around and constant pressure low down in my cervix so I pretty much remained horizontal for the duration. The pressure and cervical twinges meant. Absolutely nothing sinister though, it was probably more due to a prolapsed uterus and my pelvic organs being under massive strain rather than cervix-related. 

Take care honey, and feel free to share your concerns and anxieties any time here. We've all experienced pregnancy after IC so totally understand where you're coming from xxx

Chovie and DMJ - your symptoms could be signs of impending lending labour, and are very typical of those last few weeks when everything is feeling the strain of your growing baby. It's the normal pre-birth preparation as your body gears up for the job ahead. It quite literally could be days or weeks before the real thing tho ;) Lots of love and luck, I envy you the excitement to come - so pleased you've got this far :hugs:


----------



## kimbotrav

i ladys hope ure all ok....i not sure what to do im 30+ weeks (had my stitch placed as emergant 1 at 18 weeks) and for past 2 days i have been getting few tightenings nothing much but also period type pains in front and back and worse if i have moved i also keep thinking my waters have gone but i think its just really watery discharge as its not there all the time ....not sure weather to go get checked or just leave it to see if it gets worse what do you think? x


----------



## ChovieGirl

kimbotrav said:


> i ladys hope ure all ok....i not sure what to do im 30+ weeks (had my stitch placed as emergant 1 at 18 weeks) and for past 2 days i have been getting few tightenings nothing much but also period type pains in front and back and worse if i have moved i also keep thinking my waters have gone but i think its just really watery discharge as its not there all the time ....not sure weather to go get checked or just leave it to see if it gets worse what do you think? x

I have had those same symptoms since about 30 wks + and I think they are pretty normal at that point...the crampiness (especially at night) has gotten worse for me the further along I am. I have also had more watery discharge since about 19 wks which I think is also due to the stitch. I went to the emergency room at 19 wks because I thought that I was leaking amniotic fluid, but everything turned out okay. It did give me some peace of mind to go. If anything, you might call your doctor and let them know and if you are really worried or if your symptoms get worse, you might go to L&D to get checked out. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

kimbo i also had lots of water discharge and cramping. i went to L&D as well about the discharge thinking it was my waters but it wasn't, I am glad that I went because it relaxed me a lot


----------



## kimbotrav

ChovieGirl said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> i ladys hope ure all ok....i not sure what to do im 30+ weeks (had my stitch placed as emergant 1 at 18 weeks) and for past 2 days i have been getting few tightenings nothing much but also period type pains in front and back and worse if i have moved i also keep thinking my waters have gone but i think its just really watery discharge as its not there all the time ....not sure weather to go get checked or just leave it to see if it gets worse what do you think? x
> 
> I have had those same symptoms since about 30 wks + and I think they are pretty normal at that point...the crampiness (especially at night) has gotten worse for me the further along I am. I have also had more watery discharge since about 19 wks which I think is also due to the stitch. I went to the emergency room at 19 wks because I thought that I was leaking amniotic fluid, but everything turned out okay. It did give me some peace of mind to go. If anything, you might call your doctor and let them know and if you are really worried or if your symptoms get worse, you might go to L&D to get checked out. :hugs:Click to expand...

thnakyou :flower: for ure reply makes me feel better ..may just wait it out and see how i gos.. just dnt want my cervix to be shortening with the stich in as only have just over a cm of cervix left and had my last baby at about 29 weeks and i only really had these kind of pains so makes me panick but ill see if they get worse later then may go up to maternity just hate going if i dont need to as they make you wait hours up there xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Hope you're ok Kim, I went up there again on saturday just gone and it was about 2 hours all together, but it did make me feel better getting checked so the 2 hours was worth it I think :)


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> Hope you're ok Kim, I went up there again on saturday just gone and it was about 2 hours all together, but it did make me feel better getting checked so the 2 hours was worth it I think :)

did u go up with pains? 2 hours is quite good :) thik i usualy end up waiting like 4/5 for some reason then they always try to keep me in and i say no lol butu are right it dos put ure mind at ease so maybe ill just go up once my husband gets back pains arnt the owrse but they are annoying glad ure ok :) x


----------



## baby_maybe

No not pains, just had some more of that spotting that plagued me earlier in the pregnancy. So got swabbed yet again! Saw the consultant on wednesday and nothing came up on the swab and I assume my cervix was ok as they didn't mention anything about it. Nothing since so all ok again now lol I felt like a right plum when he did the swab cos he said he couldn't see any spotting! At least I got some reassurance :haha:


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> No not pains, just had some more of that spotting that plagued me earlier in the pregnancy. So got swabbed yet again! Saw the consultant on wednesday and nothing came up on the swab and I assume my cervix was ok as they didn't mention anything about it. Nothing since so all ok again now lol I felt like a right plum when he did the swab cos he said he couldn't see any spotting! At least I got some reassurance :haha:

i would have definaely got seen tough its just all so wrrying isnt it what doc did u have and i often think the same about internals/swabs they shouldbe able to see if it all looks ok shouldnt they as in if its thinning ext would love to know but as they didnt say anything it all must be just fine :) it would put my mind at ease more if they did a cervical length scna o me but i know the wont they will prob do a swab like they did for you and that be that think most of the docs up thee have seen mybits and peices lol and saw the litle chinese gu doc in chippy other night i was rather embarased lol xx


----------



## JustinsMama

baby_maybe said:


> No not pains, just had some more of that spotting that plagued me earlier in the pregnancy. So got swabbed yet again! Saw the consultant on wednesday and nothing came up on the swab and I assume my cervix was ok as they didn't mention anything about it. Nothing since so all ok again now lol I felt like a right plum when he did the swab cos he said he couldn't see any spotting! At least I got some reassurance :haha:

Reassurance is no small thing! You are not a hysterical pregnant lady; you are someone who is taking care of your bambino and trying to not stress. I'd have gone in too.


----------



## baby_maybe

I can't remember his name Kim, but I haven't seen him before, I have most of the others lol! He was lovely though and so was the midwife, both of them said I should always go if I'm worried. I think they take one look at my history and think better of telling me to only come if it's an emergency, because for ladies like us even little things can set us off in panic mode!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kim, given your history it's always worth a check up honey. Crampiness was common for me in the twin pregnancy, and the symptoms mimicked my daughter's preterm birth exactly but turned out to be harmless in that pregnancy. It's so difficult to distinguish normal from ptl, and most of the time these symptoms are nothing more than growing pains, but you're never wasting anyone's time by ruling out worst case scenario. 

You're all doing so well, the fear of IC is unlike anything else. There is something particularly cruel about the way it catches you unawares and as a mother there is nothing worse than experiencing that lack of control over your body without warning. Second time around every twinge feels like a potential nightmare, but in reality it seldom is. If getting checked every day means it buys you peace of mind then do it - no one can blame you for needing that reassurance :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Great advice that lizzie :thumbup:


----------



## DMJ

So yesterday evening after the sweep I began having contractions every 10 mins and I had my show that was blood tinged. I phoned up the labour ward who said to come in and be checked over as I also had some wetness in knickers so wanted to check it wasn't my waters leaking. It wasn't my waters and the contractions never intensified so we came home. 
Well today they have now stopped .. How annoying! Lol. 
Nervous for tomorrow but so looking forward to it now  
Thankyou everyone for all your support :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh that's disappointing hun! Good luck for tomorrow though :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

DMJ-

So excited for you!!! :happydance:

I have a feeling my LO will not be here until sometime next week, but who knows??? I am soooo ready! I bet you are too.


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Kim, given your history it's always worth a check up honey. Crampiness was common for me in the twin pregnancy, and the symptoms mimicked my daughter's preterm birth exactly but turned out to be harmless in that pregnancy. It's so difficult to distinguish normal from ptl, and most of the time these symptoms are nothing more than growing pains, but you're never wasting anyone's time by ruling out worst case scenario.
> 
> You're all doing so well, the fear of IC is unlike anything else. There is something particularly cruel about the way it catches you unawares and as a mother there is nothing worse than experiencing that lack of control over your body without warning. Second time around every twinge feels like a potential nightmare, but in reality it seldom is. If getting checked every day means it buys you peace of mind then do it - no one can blame you for needing that reassurance :hugs:

hi lizzie thnakyou s much for reply :) :hugs: ure star made me feel much better hate feeling like a pian in the bum always goig up there ****update*** i went up there last night and got given pain killer to see if it eased as soon as i sat down there i ended up stating to have contractions/tightenings abut 5 in 2 hours very painful they then did a internal said cervix was still closed and they wanted to keep me in for monitering but i said id rather go home and im still having tightenings on and off and period type pains so dnt know what to do for the best so confusing xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I think because you are still only 30 weeks you should be up there getting monitored. I know it's a pain but honestly I'd feel much safer if it were me. Are the tightenings painful and/or regular at all?

I'm my 3rd pregnancy I spent a night up there because I started getting regular tightenings, but not painful at 32 weeks. They checked my cervix to make sure it was closed and monitored me overnight to ensure they didn't start up again, even gave me a tour of the nicu in case I ended up delivering! I didn't and ended up going to term +6! These niggles don't always mean that something is occurring, but better to know that than leave it to chance.

Hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> I think because you are still only 30 weeks you should be up there getting monitored. I know it's a pain but honestly I'd feel much safer if it were me. Are the tightenings painful and/or regular at all?
> 
> I'm my 3rd pregnancy I spent a night up there because I started getting regular tightenings, but not painful at 32 weeks. They checked my cervix to make sure it was closed and monitored me overnight to ensure they didn't start up again, even gave me a tour of the nicu in case I ended up delivering! I didn't and ended up going to term +6! These niggles don't always mean that something is occurring, but better to know that than leave it to chance.
> 
> Hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

hi thnakyou :) hopefully it is nothing :) the tightenings dont have any real pattern to the but they are quite painful and i can see outine of baby when it happens and stil getting pains in cervix think if i get more ill have to go back up there for more monitoring so scared about my stitch riping because wiht my last son a year ago this was exactlyhow his preterm labour was no pattern but painsful tightenings on and of and period type oains and pains in cervix thats what worrys me xx


----------



## JustinsMama

That's the hardest part, isn't it? Not knowing if twinges are normal or cervix related. We are all paranoid...but I think we have every right to be.

I know since seeing I was slightly funneling again this past week at MFM, I am convinced everything I feel is more funneling. I don't even know if you can feel funneling but in my head I can, kwim? Paranoia. Since I'm not feeling anything really different and I still get weekly checks (2 more weeks!) I am holding out for Tuesday. Of course if anything truly changes I will call my OB....I think I will call my OB more once my weekly appts at MFM are over. 

I am excited for the weekly appts to be over...but I am scared to death of being done too!


----------



## angel229

Hi,

Question for anyone who has ever has a uterus infection when pregnant. What are the symptoms if you think you may have an infection. I know about the discharge colour but what about pains in lower abdomen or back and hips?


----------



## millieboo1111

Hi ladies,

I am over the moon to announce that I gave birth to a bouncing baby boy on 2nd October, 8lbs 8oz!! In the end after months of bedrest i had to be induced 14 days overdue!!! The delivery was beautiful though i loved every minute. It took a while for it all to sink in but after having him in my arms for a few days i broke down crying with relief. Pregnancy with IC is the hardest but most amazing thing i have ever done. I love my baby boy so much and all the hard work was worth it. He is such a good baby and already sleeping well at nights :) he is so happy and alert i am so proud how he has handled the pregnancy and delivery hes awesome.

I have got a lot of people to thank for the support i had over the last 10 months including you guys on this thread. You kept me strong when i was weak and i believe you are all heaven sent. I kept a strong faith through this time i know how good God is for certain now my prayers were answered and i see heaven on earth everytime i look into my babys eyes. 

Id like you ladies to know you are all in my prayers daily. Stay positive and trust your gut feelings. keep your faith strong xx if i can be of help to anyone please ask anything. i owe you ladies lots xx lots of love all :cloud9: xx


----------



## JustinsMama

Congrats Millie!


----------



## kimbotrav

congratulations millie thats great a lvly healthy size 2 :)xx


----------



## kimbotrav

JustinsMama said:


> That's the hardest part, isn't it? Not knowing if twinges are normal or cervix related. We are all paranoid...but I think we have every right to be.
> 
> I know since seeing I was slightly funneling again this past week at MFM, I am convinced everything I feel is more funneling. I don't even know if you can feel funneling but in my head I can, kwim? Paranoia. Since I'm not feeling anything really different and I still get weekly checks (2 more weeks!) I am holding out for Tuesday. Of course if anything truly changes I will call my OB....I think I will call my OB more once my weekly appts at MFM are over.
> 
> I am excited for the weekly appts to be over...but I am scared to death of being done too!

yeah it is so worrying like you say never knowung the norm makes it so hard but if u have seen funneling if ure worried at all id go get checked :) i wish i got kept a better eye on really i have only had 1 cervical scan since having my stitch at 18 weeks i have a scan monday to check baby think imay ask them to check my cervix to check its not shorter or funeling hope all stays at bay for you xx :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

Yay!!! Big CONGRATS Millie! :thumbup:


----------



## chistiana

Ellie, congratulations hun, it was such a hard time you had but you made it through! Well done and may your boy always be a happy and healthy fighter in life!


----------



## lch28

huge congrats on your baby boy!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Millie - I loved your update, congratulations on the birth of your little boy, he's gorgeous :) Also I just had to comment on you being overdue by 14 days, I myself was overdue by 10 days the last time I was pg! It's just typical that when you worry yourself for the whole of the second tri and part way into the 3rd that you end up overdue even after having the stitch removed at 36/37 weeks! It one of the very annoying things about having IC :grr:


----------



## liven1980

Hi ladies! 
After I gave birth to my daughter Maria the 18th of April this year, I have hardly been visitibg this tread...and I am ashamed of that after all the help and encouragement I got under my pregnancy. All I can say is that you have been in my thoughts and prayers. Lizzie, Jj, Christina, BF, Angelmummy, Kate, you were WONDERFUL and you are in my heart. I am doung fine, and so is Maria. I am still in pain after losing Jacob, and somewhat it is not getting easier. But! I am focusing on my beautiful little girl :baby: I am keeping in mind what angelmummy said once-I am getting closer to Jacob every day. I will meet him again.
Lizzie, hope you read this: I have met some norwegian ladies online with IC-and told them what you wrote to me during pregnancy. They have been so grateful for all the information andthey are now in theyre 34 and something week, so they won the battle of IC with cerclage. Dear Lizzie, thank you for being here.

I hope you are fine, I will joinbthis thread again when I (hopefully) get pregnant again. 
To everobe else here: my story is: (shortversion): lost my first born child due to IC. Doc thought it was premature labour so in next pregnancy they did not give me cerclage...until I suddenly had 1,5 cm cervix in week 20. I got an emergency cerclage and Spent 17 weeks lying down. Maria came healthy week 37+5. Yay!:happydance:
Wish everyone the best here, its the betvplace to be for us IC women:flower:

Lots of love, Liv


----------



## Agiboma

hi all,
I think its time i officially join you guys. I got my stitch placed a few days ago its not a tvc, its actually a TAC ( trans abdominal cerclage) I had my son @ 25 weeks back in 2010 my tvc failed and TAC is my only option. Wish us luck as we try to get to term.


----------



## ChovieGirl

Congrats Liven and Welcome back! :)


----------



## ChovieGirl

Welcome to the thread Agi! :)


----------



## Alisa F

angel229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Question for anyone who has ever has a uterus infection when pregnant. What are the symptoms if you think you may have an infection. I know about the discharge colour but what about pains in lower abdomen or back and hips?

My histology report showed "widespread inflammation of the placenta indicative of an infection OR prothrombotic cause". So not sure if there was an infection but I did have off coloured discharge throughout pregnancy. No one ever even took a swab! The only thing you can do is have yourself swabbed and have your symptoms investigated. Otherwise I'm sure I was told at some point they can't diagnose uterine infection during pregnancy without invasive procedures. But I could be wrong, some doc conversations are a bit of a blur.

I hope lower ab pain doesn't mean anything as I've had it since I had my stitch placed at 12+3, and it's never gone away. I did tell more than one doc but they just listen but offer no answers. Hope you can be more persistent than me and have your symptoms checked.


----------



## Alisa F

Millie - congrats, so happy for you. Such a cutey pie! 

Liven - so glad to hear you and Maria made it safely to 37+5. Very very happy for you. 

Agi - no doubt the TAC will hold out for you. Wishing you and bubba a long and healthy pregnancy. 

A x


----------



## lch28

welcome abigoma!!

question for all you ladies..

well i am now in the same week I was when i lost sophia so i am very worried :cry: anyway, the past few days when i go from sitting - standing position i feel some pain/pressure. Also sometimes if i change positions it just kinda hurts down there. Is this normal or should i be really concerned???


----------



## Agiboma

angel229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Question for anyone who has ever has a uterus infection when pregnant. What are the symptoms if you think you may have an infection. I know about the discharge colour but what about pains in lower abdomen or back and hips?

Well i just found out that i have a vaginal infection cant remember the name of it and also a urine infection. TBH i have no foul smelling discharge or any symptoms that i can remember. I had swabs done like almost 2 weeks ago and teh nurse called me to let me know so now im on two different antibiotics. The best way to confirm is to get swabs done.


----------



## JustinsMama

lch28 said:


> welcome abigoma!!
> 
> question for all you ladies..
> 
> well i am now in the same week I was when i lost sophia so i am very worried :cry: anyway, the past few days when i go from sitting - standing position i feel some pain/pressure. Also sometimes if i change positions it just kinda hurts down there. Is this normal or should i be really concerned???

lch, I think its pretty normal to have pressure when you are on bedrest and then stand up, especially as baby gets bigger. I've been having this same panic but trying to remain sane.


----------



## ChovieGirl

lch28 said:


> welcome abigoma!!
> 
> question for all you ladies..
> 
> well i am now in the same week I was when i lost sophia so i am very worried :cry: anyway, the past few days when i go from sitting - standing position i feel some pain/pressure. Also sometimes if i change positions it just kinda hurts down there. Is this normal or should i be really concerned???

I was very worried the when I hit the same week that I lost my baby girl. I think getting to that point is hard because it really brings backs all of the memories and fears. Honestly the worrying doesn't stop (at least for me)...even at 37 weeks, but it eases up some once you hit viability and so on. I have had lots of little aches and pains throughout this entire pregnancy and there were times where standing made me feel really uncomfortable as well. I am betting these are just normal stretching/growing pains. You are at the point now where you are really going to start growing!!! :) Also, sorry to tell you this but, discomfort when changing positions only gets worse the further along you go. I am to the point now where I have a hard time just rolling from one side to the other. :cry: If you start feeling a lot of pain or it doesn't go away, I would definitely call your doctor or go to L&D, but I am betting that you are doing just fine! You are going to get to the point to where I am at...I am nervous thinking "I am really having a baby!" Now my worries are making sure he is still moving enough, the whole L&D process (pain and complications), getting things ready for baby to come home and of course the idea of how I am going to raise him. I guess it never ends lol!

:hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

I had my stitches removed last Monday and I was for sure thinking that I would have my baby boy by now, but looks like he has decided to stay in a little while longer after all of the bed rest and worrying. :wacko: I went to the doctor's yesterday and she said that cervix is still thin, but still mostly closed...she said she maybe felt a small dimple worth of dilation and told me that if he does not come by 39 weeks, she is going to do a sweep. I am hoping he hangs in until then, not only for him to cook more, but my main doctor is out of town all next week and I really want her. Watch him come then! Lol

Just wanted to give everyone a little hope... Cerclages really can work and even after the stitches are out, baby can still hang in there even longer! :flower:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Ich, justinsmama is right on with her assessment. After bedrest you become a bit weaker and aren't used to the weight of your LO(s) on your pelvis. I had a lot of pressure when I would stand up, and my tendons would scream when I shifted from side to side. I also had quite a bit of discomfort as my pelvis and joints loosened while on bedrest.


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome to the thread abigoma, good luck with the tac I've read that they are really effective e in people who aren't suited to having a tvc :)


----------



## lch28

thanks so much ladies. this thread and everyoens advice is truly a blessing :hugs: that really makes sense too, that being on bed rest im not used to the pressure when i stand! thanks so much! i hope this week flys by quickly. then ill be very excited to reach 28 weeks. then 32!!!!!!!! then 34 then 36!! ahah ok sorry getting a big excited here..

being 23 weeks is scary for me. i just keep thinking of how just last february i was 23 weeks and then it was all gone :nope: musn't think like this. 

lol chovie, ive read so much on babies not coming right away after cerclage removal, when you'd think that labor would be immediate! thats what i thought. I remember i first asked my dr if i go right to L&D after he removes it :haha: i think we'll worry for a long long time, through the pregnancy, birth, .. then for the next 18+ years! 

question. whats a sweep??


----------



## ChovieGirl

Ich - 

As far as I understand, a sweep is where the doctor breaks the membranes to encourage the start of labor. I have read that a lot of women usually go into labor within 48 hours after having it done; however, I don't think it works all the time.


----------



## lch28

oooh.. wonder how they do that ! well hopefully it works and you get to meet your little man soon! 

will all doctors take out the stitch by 37 weeks?


----------



## ChovieGirl

I think the doctor just manually does the sweep with her finger (gloves on of course). I read that it is uncomfortable, but not that painful... Crossing fingers if I get to that point!

I think most doctors normally take out the stitch between 36 to 37 weeks as a precaution to prevent taring if the baby were to come by that point. They might take it out earlier if medically necessary, but my doctor wanted to keep it until 37 weeks since I was not having any complications or early signs of labor.


----------



## baby_maybe

They don't actually break the membranes when they do a sweep, more like sweep round the edges of the membranes where it kind of sticks to the cervix. It is done to encourage your body to produce the hormones needed to set labour off, sometimes it works, sometimes not!


----------



## lch28

i felt my membranes rupture with sophia. it was weird but i swear i did. i felt like a pop and then i was bleeding.. 

alright well now im really worried.. I was at my regular doc yesterday becuase my ear was hurting (not an infection just fluid) and my blood pressure was sort of high, 120/90.. so i called my OB and he said its not that high and you cant go by one reading, but to keep an eye out for head aches/vision changes etc.. 

so today im at cvs and just had to check it of course.. it was 134/84! wtf??? so my mom goes and checks hers and hers is 149/79.. she thinks its not accurate and i shouldnt be worried because hers is always normal (so is mine) 

but i am.. lol.. i mean i dont wanan call my doc on the weekend and b like OMG ! I WENT TO CVS AND MY BLOOD PRESSURES HIGH!


----------



## baby_maybe

I'd be more worried about your mums! Your reading is not necessarily high, mine is sometimes near that. I think it depends if you've been active or are feeling anxious at the time you have it done. Mine was sky high one day when I arrived at triage to get checked over, but by the time she retook it it had gone back to normal.


----------



## lch28

i think i was anxious about getting it taken.. lol. im terrified of pre eclampsia and yesterday my general doc made me freak out and then my ob was like no.. thats fine.. 

but i am worried, i think i can wait until i see my doc on the 29th, but I am trying to convince my mom to go to the dr!


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm sure you are both fine lch, but I understand why you are worried. The problem with blood pressure is even going to get checked out, if you are worried before you go you'll mist likely end up with a high reading, so that won't help putting your mind at rest about it.

I had some funny blood pressure readings in my 3rd pregnancy and I borrowed a home monitor from my FIL (he's on medication for bp and monitors his own) so I could keep track of it being high. It turned out that when I was taking it at home when I was relaxed it was a normal reading every time and only when I would get worked up or been up and about for a time I would always get a raised reading! I don't know if this is a possibility for you, but it certainly helped me :)


----------



## lch28

i think thats def a possibility, because the thought of another issue kind of really worried me.. im also super worried about gestation diabetes, ive gained so much weight =[


----------



## JustinsMama

lch28 said:


> i think thats def a possibility, because the thought of another issue kind of really worried me.. im also super worried about gestation diabetes, ive gained so much weight =[

I feel the same way about GD. If I test positive this Thursday I will feel very upset. Talk about adding insult to injury. :growlmad: We are dealing with enough!


----------



## lch28

omg exactly!! my test is in 3 weeks.. and im really not looking forward too it. if ANYTHING else categorizes me as high risk im going to be seriously upset.. :hissy:


----------



## Agiboma

i had gd @ 19 weeks with DS, now with this pregnancy i took the 1 hour test @ 14 weeks and my levels where high, they suspect i have it already im only 16 weeks, so on monday im gonna take the 2 hour test. I think i do have it and have already adjusted my diet.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ive never had GD before, but my mum had it. I've been tested for it in all but one of my previous pregnancies and have been clear, but they are still bugging me about having the GTT as when I booked my bmi was 0.5 over the cut off for automatic testing! I've declined to have it so far, I'm eating not too bad and haven't put on as much weight as I usually would have by this point, so I think I'm going to see how it goes for now.


----------



## lch28

i put on way to much weight already =[ im really nervous about it


----------



## DMJ

So our little man has finally arrived  
Baby zeddy Chance was born yesterday afternoon at 12.53 weighing 7lb 15.5oz at 38+1 gestation. I'm so in love with our chunky monkey I still can't quite believe that he's here and most importantly that he's mine after everything we have been through. He really is perfect. 

I never thought for ages that this day would come .. It always seemed so far away. Just so glad now that we can become the happy family unit we've always wanted to be with our angels watching over us. 

Thankyou everyone for all your support throughout the pregnancy, sorry I havnt been much help to anyone as this was my first stitch pregnancy it was all very new to me. Hope everyone is ok and can't wait to hear the rest of the successful ic birth stories  

Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations dmj, I'm so pleased to hear that your little man arrived safe and well :)


----------



## Alisa F

Congrats DMJ, soooo happy for you xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Yaaaaay!!! Congratulations DMJ!!


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats DMJ


----------



## ChovieGirl

Congrats DMJ!!! I am soooooo happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## JustinsMama

lch28 said:



> i put on way to much weight already =[ im really nervous about it

I have only gained 11 lbs at 27+3 and I am still worried. I failed my 1 hr with DD and my mom had GD with her 3rd. I think I failed my 1hr last pregnancy because I drank OJ for bf and then drank the Glucola, lol. :dohh: This Thursday is my moment of truth.

Congrats DMJ! :)


----------



## chistiana

Congratulations dmj, enjoy your bundle of joy and take care of yourself!


----------



## angel229

Congratulations DMJ x x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Congrats DMJ! Xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Welcome Agiboma. Spoken a few times on the preemie board a while back. xx


----------



## lch28

:Happydance: huge congrats dmj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmyLouise89

I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow & tonight I've been having a lot of vaginal pain..like it literally feels like inside my vagina is hurting..the pain was coming like every 30 seconds but has slacked off some..could this just be round ligament pain? i'm praying i will make it to 13 weeks to get my cerclage.


----------



## angel229

hi,

Has anybody had the whooping cough vaccination yet? got mine in a couple of hours and wondered how I will feel after. Also having the flu vaccination at the same time.


----------



## DMJ

angel229 said:


> hi,
> 
> Has anybody had the whooping cough vaccination yet? got mine in a couple of hours and wondered how I will feel after. Also having the flu vaccination at the same time.

Hi Hun, I had both the injections together when I was around 37ish weeks. Felt fine after the whooping cough apart from a dead arm. Had the flu jab done a few hours later which again wasn't bad but did make me feel abit groggy for the next day or 2 after. Xx


----------



## angel229

Thanks DMJ

p.s. - you need to change your ticker, lol x x x x


----------



## JustinsMama

I really need to take it easy today...no easy feat with my 3yo. I am convinced I am going to be funneled to the stitch tomorrow at my 27+5 appt. All because I was slightly funneling last Tuesday and have felt more twinges and pulling this past week. Can you even feel funneling? I haven't had many ctx I can feel (maybe 1-2 a day). I think its in my head but that u/s will be interesting. I haven't looked forward to one in over a month and I am kind of looking forward to this one...if nothing else to see if I'm right or crazy.

I an so nervous/paranoid about being put on SBR. Then I will have to find daycare/in-home help. I am barely swinging taking care of my kid on MBR. I wish I had family in the area!

God I was neurotic before this! Now I'm just nutty :haha:


----------



## angel229

Hi Justinsmama,

I feel the same about my next scan. I have not had a scan since 24 weeks and my next 1 is at 32 weeks. At 24 weeks my cervix was only closed 7mm, pretty much the only thing holding it together was the stitch and I was funnelled all the way up to it. Really don't know what to expect with my next scan, a lot can happen in 8 weeks.

I am just greatful I have made it to 30 weeks. At 18 weeks I was told it was highly unlikely that I would reach 24 weeks as my cervix was fully open at the time of stitch and was starting to dialate. I have proved them wrong, lol x x x


----------



## JustinsMama

angel229 said:


> Hi Justinsmama,
> 
> I feel the same about my next scan. I have not had a scan since 24 weeks and my next 1 is at 32 weeks. At 24 weeks my cervix was only closed 7mm, pretty much the only thing holding it together was the stitch and I was funnelled all the way up to it. Really don't know what to expect with my next scan, a lot can happen in 8 weeks.
> 
> I am just greatful I have made it to 30 weeks. At 18 weeks I was told it was highly unlikely that I would reach 24 weeks as my cervix was fully open at the time of stitch and was starting to dialate. I have proved them wrong, lol x x x

You know, I don't mind realism but I hate when OBs are all doom and gloom. It would be nice for a little "atta girl, you can do it" at the beginning when you really need it. Its one reason I love my Dr at MFM. He is arrogant and has always said "I do great stitches, this will hold until we take it out." I needed that at 19+5.

Great job doing this until 30 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys had a scan today check baby baby all fine :) told the sonographer ive been havingpains and on off feeling trickles like my waters have gone so she checked my cervix and said she wanted me to be seen by a doctor as she could see a colection of fluid below level of the cervical suture and she put possible cervical dilation?? got seen by doc who didnt really know what to do or say and culdnt get hold of my cnsultant..he said i ca go home where the pains arent constant but they are exsectly the same as when i laboured early with my last pregnancy so now im really wrried my paisn have got worse and ifeel so uncomfy..he contacted consultant on call swell but she didnt want to make a decition as what to do she wanted my consultant to decide i see her 2moro morning luckily just dont know what to think and im now worried im dilating was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?? xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I haven't Kim, but im sorry you're so worried. Hopefully your consultant can give a proper diagnosis and make a plan of care for you when you see her tomorrow. Do you think this possible dilation has been caused by the sporadic contractions you've been having?


----------



## JustinsMama

kimbotrav said:


> hi ladys had a scan today check baby baby all fine :) told the sonographer ive been havingpains and on off feeling trickles like my waters have gone so she checked my cervix and said she wanted me to be seen by a doctor as she could see a colection of fluid below level of the cervical suture and she put possible cervical dilation?? got seen by doc who didnt really know what to do or say and culdnt get hold of my cnsultant..he said i ca go home where the pains arent constant but they are exsectly the same as when i laboured early with my last pregnancy so now im really wrried my paisn have got worse and ifeel so uncomfy..he contacted consultant on call swell but she didnt want to make a decition as what to do she wanted my consultant to decide i see her 2moro morning luckily just dont know what to think and im now worried im dilating was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?? xx

Hang in there mama! First, you are 31+ weeks, that's decent news should baby decide to arrive. Too early but not horrible. Second, bedrest until you see someone! Keep drinking water, lay down, and try to stay calm for the rest of the day. If you cannot wait, head to L&D, that's what they are there for!


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> I haven't Kim, but im sorry you're so worried. Hopefully your consultant can give a proper diagnosis and make a plan of care for you when you see her tomorrow. Do you think this possible dilation has been caused by the sporadic contractions you've been having?

hi thnakyou for replying :) yes i do definately as this is how my labour was wiht my last baby i had him at 29+5 this is what leaves me worried but like you say hopefully my own consultant will have a plan just on edge as if they are causing cervix to move i dnt want it to rip :nope: hope your ok xxx


----------



## kimbotrav

JustinsMama said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> hi ladys had a scan today check baby baby all fine :) told the sonographer ive been havingpains and on off feeling trickles like my waters have gone so she checked my cervix and said she wanted me to be seen by a doctor as she could see a colection of fluid below level of the cervical suture and she put possible cervical dilation?? got seen by doc who didnt really know what to do or say and culdnt get hold of my cnsultant..he said i ca go home where the pains arent constant but they are exsectly the same as when i laboured early with my last pregnancy so now im really wrried my paisn have got worse and ifeel so uncomfy..he contacted consultant on call swell but she didnt want to make a decition as what to do she wanted my consultant to decide i see her 2moro morning luckily just dont know what to think and im now worried im dilating was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?? xx
> 
> Hang in there mama! First, you are 31+ weeks, that's decent news should baby decide to arrive. Too early but not horrible. Second, bedrest until you see someone! Keep drinking water, lay down, and try to stay calm for the rest of the day. If you cannot wait, head to L&D, that's what they are there for!Click to expand...

thnakyou also for replying :) yes i am really pleased to have made it to 31 weeks as ihad my stitchj fitted as an emergency at 18 weeks and am now past when i had my last baby a year ago :) ....its just so worrying for us all isnt it i shall ake your advice definately rest :thumbup: and im seing my consultant 2moro so ill see what she says hope ure ok xx


----------



## ChovieGirl

Kimbo - 

I have not had this issue, but you are in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## ChovieGirl

AmyLouise89 said:


> I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow & tonight I've been having a lot of vaginal pain..like it literally feels like inside my vagina is hurting..the pain was coming like every 30 seconds but has slacked off some..could this just be round ligament pain? i'm praying i will make it to 13 weeks to get my cerclage.

It could just be some normal pains; however, you might want to consult your doctor to make yourself feel better. Prayers going your way! :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

kimbotrav said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> I haven't Kim, but im sorry you're so worried. Hopefully your consultant can give a proper diagnosis and make a plan of care for you when you see her tomorrow. Do you think this possible dilation has been caused by the sporadic contractions you've been having?
> 
> hi thnakyou for replying :) yes i do definately as this is how my labour was wiht my last baby i had him at 29+5 this is what leaves me worried but like you say hopefully my own consultant will have a plan just on edge as if they are causing cervix to move i dnt want it to rip :nope: hope your ok xxxClick to expand...

I'm fine thank for asking :) More worried about you though, that was goos advice from justinsmama to try and rest with feet up until you get to see the consultant tomorrow. Please if you have any worsening pains phone the hospital and go straight there so they can check what the stitch is doing in relation to your cervix. I've had one tear and although it hasn't caused any lasting problems for me, you might not be so lucky :hugs:


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> I haven't Kim, but im sorry you're so worried. Hopefully your consultant can give a proper diagnosis and make a plan of care for you when you see her tomorrow. Do you think this possible dilation has been caused by the sporadic contractions you've been having?
> 
> hi thnakyou for replying :) yes i do definately as this is how my labour was wiht my last baby i had him at 29+5 this is what leaves me worried but like you say hopefully my own consultant will have a plan just on edge as if they are causing cervix to move i dnt want it to rip :nope: hope your ok xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm fine thank for asking :) More worried about you though, that was goos advice from justinsmama to try and rest with feet up until you get to see the consultant tomorrow. Please if you have any worsening pains phone the hospital and go straight there so they can check what the stitch is doing in relation to your cervix. I've had one tear and although it hasn't caused any lasting problems for me, you might not be so lucky :hugs:Click to expand...

thnakyou :hugs: yeah im sat rite now wiht my feet up :) altoughall sorts running through my head but only have to wait untill 9.30 2moro so not long to go and my pains have been prgeressively getting worse over last 2 weeks :( but if they get real bad i will go straight up hospital wll keep you all updated to after i have been to haspital 2moro :flower: xx


----------



## lch28

hope everything is okay hun, keep us updated


----------



## baby_maybe

I'll be watching for your update, take care xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations DMJ, so, so pleased for you darlin' :hugs: Your little boy sounds gorgeous! Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kim hun, so sorry you're still having a stressful time and very annoying that no one could give you a straight answer at the scan :(

It's difficult to say for sure whether this means you're in early labour, but given your history it is of course a possibility. Either way, please try not to worry about your cervix tearing. You would need strong contractions to cause any significant damage and would experience bleeding if your cervix was being affected. I laboured for a week with a stitch in place, and dilated fully right through it, but there was no damage done. 

All that said, I am appalled that your weren't taken more seriously, or that they didn't make a more thorough check. If your pains/tightenings increase at all in the next 12hrs or so, or there is any bleeding unusual for you, please take yourself off to L&D without hesitation sweet.

It could be that what she saw was the bag of water bulging slightly through the stitch, but this can happen without dilation below and without disrupting the stitch or cervix - however, it should be taken seriously and you should receive close monitoring atleast. Good luck tomorrow darlin', fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

How's everyone else doing? Love to all xxx


----------



## JustinsMama

lizziedripping said:


> How's everyone else doing? Love to all xxx

Almost 28 weeks! MFM appt tomorrow. Still on MBR, hoping for the same verdict tomorrow. Most of my fear is gone...it has been reduced to simple anxiety. Now just to avoid PTL and care for my 3.5yo for the next couple months. 8 weeks down. I can do this!


----------



## lizziedripping

Absolutely you can JM, and you will :hugs:

Btw - it might be possible to feel funneling, but more as increased pressure down below than actual pain. That said, I had lots of pressure low down throughout my pregnancy before and after funneling and couldn't really differentiate. The twinges you describe are more likely a stretching uterus, and the resultant strain on your cervix (the same for all pregnant ladies), but made more sensitive by the presence of the stitch. Imagine a wound site healing, as it does so the stitches pull and cause a 'knitting' pain - similar principle Hun. As your cervix pulls against the stitch, it will cause minor trauma to the local area, not great enough to cause bleeding or severe pain, but just enough to be uncomfortable xx


----------



## lch28

Hi Lizzie, I am doing well.. hoping this week goes by quickly , im at the same point that I lost Sophia =[ So naturally ive been very worried. I see my doctor next Monday so thats great. I am a bit bummed that he doesnt want to refer me for another TVU, he said its fine to wait till 28 weeks unless during my internal exam it feels soft/open etc. He did say hed be seeing me every 2 weeks now, id just like to get a length check, not knowing is driving me mad! I am looking forward to reaching 28 weeks, I think ill feel much more relaxed if i do


----------



## JustinsMama

lch28 said:


> Hi Lizzie, I am doing well.. hoping this week goes by quickly , im at the same point that I lost Sophia =[ So naturally ive been very worried. I see my doctor next Monday so thats great. I am a bit bummed that he doesnt want to refer me for another TVU, he said its fine to wait till 28 weeks unless during my internal exam it feels soft/open etc. He did say hed be seeing me every 2 weeks now, id just like to get a length check, not knowing is driving me mad! I am looking forward to reaching 28 weeks, I think ill feel much more relaxed if i do

I think I would have gone nuts if I hadn't had weekly tvu since this began around 20w. However, too much info can be a bad thing. It makes you very neurotic and paranoid to see every little thing that changes from week to week. I don't know that we need all the info, lol. I think every 2 weeks would be a nice balance of everyone's needs.


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm all good over here :) Don't seem to have any concerning symptoms and managing to not be on bed rest but just trying to put my feet up when I can in the daytime. I'm 21 weeks now, so only 3 more weeks until 'V' day, I'll feel better when I reach that milestone and again at the 28 week one too.

I found out at my 20 week scan that I have and anterior placenta so me feeling his movements can be few and far between on some days, I'm so glad I invested in a doppler, it's been a life saver! Having said that, on Sunday he must of been in a good position as me and DH both felt him from the outside :)

My consultant doesn't believe in cervix checks unless you present with symptoms, so I'm completely in the dark there, but he was the same last time I was pg so I'm kind of used to that way of doing things!

Hope everyone else is doing ok :)


----------



## angel229

Hi Baby_Maybe,

I had an anterior placenta with both of my previous pregnancies and didn't really feel lots of movement til after around 25 weeks and then it was never a lot. This is my first pregnancy with a posterior placenta and I am shocked at how much I can feel and from a very early stage (around 18 weeks).

I did find that with an anterior placenta I laboured in my back. Didn't really feel contraction at the front at all. Was told this was because of where the placenta was (don't know how true that is). I also ended up having 2 c-sections after 18 hours of labour but believe this wasn't related just coincidence, lol. I tend to carry babies very high which happens to be a good thing this time with me having the stitch but kills my ribs.


----------



## angel229

I seem to have become creative since being off work. Just made a load of window clings ready for christmas and started a new sweets business with my sister.
Check it out if you are on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/hugsandkisseseastyorkshire


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks angel. This is my first pregnancy with an ap and I'm definitely feeling the difference in how much I'm not feeling this time round. I've also never laboured in my back before, but have always had straight forward fairly quick labours, so I'm hoping for more of the same! lol I've also noticed I'm carrying rather high this time round, as you said, probably better for the suture. Coincidentally this is my first boy pregnancy so I'm going to blame all the differences on carrying a different gender :haha:


----------



## angel229

baby_maybe said:


> Thanks angel. This is my first pregnancy with an ap and I'm definitely feeling the difference in how much I'm not feeling this time round. I've also never laboured in my back before, but have always had straight forward fairly quick labours, so I'm hoping for more of the same! lol I've also noticed I'm carrying rather high this time round, as you said, probably better for the suture. Coincidentally this is my first boy pregnancy so I'm going to blame all the differences on carrying a different gender :haha:

ha ha wish I could blame the gender on my difficulties this time round but I am carrying my 3rd girl.


----------



## JustinsMama

baby_maybe said:


> Thanks angel. This is my first pregnancy with an ap and I'm definitely feeling the difference in how much I'm not feeling this time round. I've also never laboured in my back before, but have always had straight forward fairly quick labours, so I'm hoping for more of the same! lol I've also noticed I'm carrying rather high this time round, as you said, probably better for the suture. Coincidentally this is my first boy pregnancy so I'm going to blame all the differences on carrying a different gender :haha:

I wish I was carrying high! You make an excellent point re: pressure on the stitch. Baby boy being _super_ low doesn't help me, lol.


----------



## lch28

I have an anterior placenta also. Its a huge difference thats for sure.


----------



## baby_maybe

Thats funny justinsmama, I've carried all my girls quite low!


----------



## JustinsMama

I am not funneled to the stitch! I still have 2.5-2.9 cm of cervix left (almost 2 under the stitch!). So relieving. I am just a paranoid freak :headspin: 

I love great visits to MFM!


----------



## lch28

thats great! when was your last length check?

mine was at 21 weeks, i was 2.7 cm and funneling a tiny bit..

im scared at 28 weeks ill have no cervix left =[ but you have given me some hope!


----------



## angel229

No cervix at 28 Weeks is not an issue. Only an issue if you go in to labour. Stitch has done its job by 28 Weeks and kept baby in. can't just fall out anymore, lol x x


----------



## JustinsMama

lch28 said:


> thats great! when was your last length check?
> 
> mine was at 21 weeks, i was 2.7 cm and funneling a tiny bit..
> 
> im scared at 28 weeks ill have no cervix left =[ but you have given me some hope!

I get them weekly. But I felt different things this past week so I am happy with no change.

Don't stress mama!


----------



## JustinsMama

angel229 said:


> No cervix at 28 Weeks is not an issue. Only an issue if you go in to labour. Stitch has done its job by 28 Weeks and kept baby in. can't just fall out anymore, lol x x

Too true!


----------



## lch28

lizzie has said that, i am so looking forward to 28 weeks.. and v day of course which is in 3 days!


----------



## hopingforit

Hi. I was wondering if anyone has any advice for my situation. Last week I had some spotting so went in for a checkup. The dr said my cervix was closed and i had no funneling with a length of 2.9cm. I had some issues today so got sent to L&D. They said my cervix is still 2.8-2.9 but is dynamic, still not funneling, and dilated 1cm from the outside. Plus, I'm having mild contractions. I was put on indocin and will have my growth scan tomorrow and another appointment on Saturday. I am on strict bed rest until then and if anything changes, I'll be admitted to the hospital and given steroid shots as 23 weeks is viability at my hospital. I'm just so worried about going into early labor with my twins. Does anyone have any advice or encouragement. I honestly just feel like crying right now because I'm so scared for my babies.


----------



## ShelbyLC

hopingforit said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone has any advice for my situation. Last week I had some spotting so went in for a checkup. The dr said my cervix was closed and i had no funneling with a length of 2.9cm. I had some issues today so got sent to L&D. They said my cervix is still 2.8-2.9 but is dynamic, still not funneling, and dilated 1cm from the outside. Plus, I'm having mild contractions. I was put on indocin and will have my growth scan tomorrow and another appointment on Saturday. I am on strict bed rest until then and if anything changes, I'll be admitted to the hospital and given steroid shots as 23 weeks is viability at my hospital. I'm just so worried about going into early labor with my twins. Does anyone have any advice or encouragement. I honestly just feel like crying right now because I'm so scared for my babies.

Try to keep calm and keep your stress levels low - it's no good for you or the babies. :hugs: You've got a good amount of cervix left and a lot of people stay dilated to 1cm for long periods of time. As you've been having contractions, it's likely that they are the reason for the dilation and stopping them will prevent any further dilation. It's great that your cervical length hasn't changed and try to keep that in mind.

Also try to remember that just because things are happening now, it doesn't mean they will continue to happen. Just try to stay off your feet as much as possible and drink PLENTY of water. I can't stress fluid intake enough. Dehydration will cause contractions! 

If you have any other questions or just need to talk, let me know. I've been on strict bedrest for 5 weeks with shortened cervix, twins, and no cerclage. I know how you're feeling and it's scary, but things don't always get worse and what you're dealing with, at this stage, with these measurments, is completely manageable. :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hey hopingforit, a bit of encouragement. I went into labor at 23 wks and 2 days and had a cerclage placed. I was on indocin, magnesium, procardia, and terbutaline pills and injections in different doses for ten weeks on hospital bedrest. My triplets made it to 33 weeks and 3 days and are doing fantastically in the NICU. 

It isn't over until it is over, so do your best to stay relaxed, eat as well as you can, drink lots of water, and be sure to empty your bladder regularly. Dehydration, stress, and a full bladder can all cause contractions. 

Fx for you and your LOs. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Lovely heartfelt advice for 'hoping4' ladies. That's why I love this thread! X

Hoping4, I'm a little confused when they say you aren't funneled, but you're cervix is dilated at the bottom by 1cm. Usually, the cervix thins out, then begins to funnel from the top down and this eventually leads to dilation (not always, but sometimes). Have they done a tvu to confirm funneling or not? It isn't possible to see what the cervix is doing without one if it is still essentially closed. Usually a weak cervix opens first at the top, even if you were in genuine ptl it is more typical for it to soften and open throughout or at the top.

You might well have some open cervix, but if it is closed nearer the 'baby end', then that is a reassuring sign honey. Of course labour can complicate things and make them less predictable, but if this is a genuine case of your cervix feeling the strain and stretching of two babies, then there is every chance it can and will hold for many more weeks to come. 

As Wtb and Shelby said, uterine irritability is common with multiples, and doesn't always lead to labour or dilation - it is simply a symptom of uterine over-distension. What triggers full blown labour is a,complex series of events which is about much more than a slightly opened cervix as a result of extra baby weight. Multiple pregnancy is a whole different ball game to singletons, it throws up lots of additional side effects and symptoms - most of which are in the end harmless (except of course that they throw Mum into a blind panic of anxiety and fear!)

Your cervix is obviously feeling the strain, as is your uterus - hence the sporadic contractions. However, at the moment you aren't in established ptl, your cervix is still pretty long and mainly closed so with rest it is capable of taking you much further. Good luck sweet, you know where we are :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Great news JM :happydance:


----------



## lch28

Should i request steroid shots? what do you ladies think? is that normal protocal if you are at risk for ptl or only if they see you are going to go into labor?

hoping4it - oh hun, im so sorry your going through this, but its good they have caught it and like said above, the medicine should stop the contractions and any further dilation. Make sure you keep your feet up and listen to doc. Also staying hydrated is very important becauese dehydration can cause uterine contraction.


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> Should i request steroid shots? what do you ladies think? is that normal protocal if you are at risk for ptl or only if they see you are going to go into labor?

I asked my doctor yesterday about getting my second set of steroids, as it's been 3 weeks since my first set and I was told I'd recieve the second set 4 weeks after the first. However, the doctor said that I would only recieve my second set at this point if I was contracting on a regular basis and readmitted to the hospital. They don't do them routinely at my hospital. It doesn't hurt to ask, though! :thumbup:


----------



## hopingforit

lizzie - They did a TVU and didn't see any funneling but did see my cervix changing through the 2 minutes they were doing the scan. The Dr did a pelvic check and that's when she found that I'm 1cm dilated and my cervix is low (which is why I was having pressure and the feeling that something was stuck up there). So, they external os is dilated but the internal os near the babies is closed (luckily) but they are still worried that I started to dilate already.

Thanks for all the advice that everyone gave. I have been laying down since last night with the exception of going to my appointment. I'm still feeling a lot of pressure when I stand up and feeling some BH but I'm hoping that it's not causing anymore dilation. The medicine they gave me is crazy! It's making me feel absolutely horrible. I took 2 doses last night and they knocked me out then today they are making me feel shaky, weak and nauseous. I actually threw up shortly after my last dose and was told by my Dr office to take another. The good thing is that my babies are very active so I know they are doing okay. I couldn't fall back asleep after my 2nd dose in the night because they were kicking me non-stop. I had a TVU today and my cervix seems to be okay. The abdo u/s had me a bit worried as it showed a cervical length of 2.6cm but the TVU showed it was 3.1 so it looks like the medicine is helping me. My CL was under 3 for more than a week and 12 hours after taking the contraction meds, it went up by a couple of points (hopefully because they did say last night that my cervix length changes all the time). I am still dilated though. I'm hoping that everything goes well at my appointment on Saturday. My baby shower is supposed to be in 3 weeks 7 hours away (9 with all the stops) as my entire family is in a different state. and I'm going to ask the Dr on Saturday but I'm almost 100% sure she will tell me to cancel it but I'll do whatever is best for my babies. I also have any appointment with the MFM in 2 weeks instead of 4 and they made it at their office in the hospital in case they have to admit me or if I am already admitted because of my cervix. Thanks again for the advice. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hoping4it. U are doing the right thing by resting as much as possible. If its any reassurance at all, my tvu showed a 2.3cm cervix at 15weeks! I am 31 weeks now with a stitch in, but am still 2.3cm and they reckon I am going to go all the way. I understand your anxiety. Rest and drink as much water as you can and try although iys hard to stay calm. I am sure they are now going to be keeping a close eye on you. Please do not feel like a pest either. Ring the hospital with any concerns u have at all x


----------



## lch28

Well today I am at the same point in pregnancy I was when I lost Sophia. And im crampy. =[ boo


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: I'm sure all will be fine with you lch, but I understand your worry, I get it each time at 24+6 which is when I had Bethany.


----------



## lch28

thanks hun, i hope i can relax soon..


----------



## baby_maybe

Give it a few days and I'm sure you will feel much more relaxed :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Try and breathe through the day, ich!! It will go by and your angel baby will be watching over you LO still cooking!!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

U will be fine Ich. She is watching over u both x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Is anyone considering a section for their birth? Very curious. I had an emergency section with Eli. If your chosing to have one, what are your reasons? Battling with this decision. Cannot even believe I am talking about birth!! I never dreamt I would even make 24 weeks x


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm not Hopeful, but I've never had one before and all my vaginal deliveries have been straight forward. If the shoe was on the other foot however, I might consider it.

My SIL had a section with her first for failure to progress and then tried for a vbac the next time. She ended up with another long labour and forceps and says with hindsight she'd probably have gone for another section! That's only one persons experience though, I'm sure there are plenty of ladies who've had much better experiences of vbac than that :)


----------



## kimbotrav

lizzie thnakyou for ure fab reply only just read it :) hi to u and everyone sorry havent been on for a while but after all the latest comotion of my scan i seen my consultant the folowing day who was really concerned as i was having tightenings...so she admitted me i have been there for 3 days just got out today i was hooked up to monitor and it was showing contractions/bh every 3 mins at one stage so i was being preped to be taken down for a csection and stitch out but luckily they calmed down and she decided against doing anthing and just monitored me...she then was thinking of cutting stitch and leaving me on bedrest but was concerned as my little one is breech so i had further monitoring and pain relief as i was in alot of pain belly/back and stitch....to all of our relief my contractions/bh got further apart 2day and pain reduced so she has alowed me home on rest would love to make it to 34 weeks im now 31 a very scary couple of days hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh Kim, you sund like you've been through it for the past few days. I'm so pleased our contractions settled down and you were allowed home :) Hopefully resting at home will get you another couple of weeks along at least and you'll get to your goal of 34 weeks.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, your all so sweet..

well im a first timer and of course with Sophia there was no tearing or anything since she was so little. ive been really scared about an episiotomy! like terrified! is this usually done almost all the time? can i avoid that? lol


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> Oh Kim, you sund like you've been through it for the past few days. I'm so pleased our contractions settled down and you were allowed home :) Hopefully resting at home will get you another couple of weeks along at least and you'll get to your goal of 34 weeks.

thankyou i was so relived feel in a lot of pain again tough :( but like u say hoping for at least a couple more weeks trying my best to rest i may be able to now my lil ones gone to bed lil monkey lol how are u?? hope u have had no more spotting/bleeding xxx


----------



## kimbotrav

lch28 said:


> thanks ladies, your all so sweet..
> 
> well im a first timer and of course with Sophia there was no tearing or anything since she was so little. ive been really scared about an episiotomy! like terrified! is this usually done almost all the time? can i avoid that? lol

hi ich i think i read that to try and prevent tearing ext u can masage the bit inbetween frnt and back bottoms if u get me :haha: and its ment to help it not tear not sure how true it is tough xx


----------



## lch28

thanks hun. i really dont want to tear lol. im glad your home and everything was able to be stopped hun. you are almost to term!


----------



## Agiboma

@ Hopeful i had a section with DS and will be having another one this pregnancy. For me Vag birth is not an option because of my Abdominal stitch. Im trying to get my mind prepared for it when it comes. Youll be fine if you have another section just make plans to have someone helping you out.


----------



## JustinsMama

kimbotrav said:


> lizzie thnakyou for ure fab reply only just read it :) hi to u and everyone sorry havent been on for a while but after all the latest comotion of my scan i seen my consultant the folowing day who was really concerned as i was having tightenings...so she admitted me i have been there for 3 days just got out today i was hooked up to monitor and it was showing contractions/bh every 3 mins at one stage so i was being preped to be taken down for a csection and stitch out but luckily they calmed down and she decided against doing anthing and just monitored me...she then was thinking of cutting stitch and leaving me on bedrest but was concerned as my little one is breech so i had further monitoring and pain relief as i was in alot of pain belly/back and stitch....to all of our relief my contractions/bh got further apart 2day and pain reduced so she has alowed me home on rest would love to make it to 34 weeks im now 31 a very scary couple of days hope everyone else is ok xx

Glad you're home! FX for 34 weeks (and who knows how much longer!)


----------



## baby_maybe

lch - I have never torn or had an episiotomy and I went from a 1lb 8oz to a 4lb 2oz to an 8lb 11oz baby! My last was 7lb 6oz. The past two times I've done the perineal massage because i knew the baby was going to be bigger once I've got to third tri and I swear this helps :)

Kim - yes I'm fine thanks for asking. No more spotting and feeling the little man a bit more now although still not as much as I would if it wasn't for this darn anterior placenta! :haha:


----------



## lch28

Lol.. umm can I ask a tmi question.. what kind of massage? U just rub it hahaha


----------



## baby_maybe

I used to get my husband to rub the area with some olive oil just on the perenium and also by putting his finger just on the inside edge of it (vagina side) and stretch it out a little bit. I hope that makes sense and isn't tmi, but I can't think of a better way to explain!


----------



## lch28

nooo not tmi! lol. thanks for explaining!


----------



## JustinsMama

lch28 said:


> nooo not tmi! lol. thanks for explaining!

Is anything TMI on here?:winkwink:


----------



## Agiboma

^^^WSS :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

:rofl: I guess not!


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> lch - I have never torn or had an episiotomy and I went from a 1lb 8oz to a 4lb 2oz to an 8lb 11oz baby! My last was 7lb 6oz. The past two times I've done the perineal massage because i knew the baby was going to be bigger once I've got to third tri and I swear this helps :)
> 
> Kim - yes I'm fine thanks for asking. No more spotting and feeling the little man a bit more now although still not as much as I would if it wasn't for this darn anterior placenta! :haha:

ahhh im sure pretty soon babs will be so big ull feeel him/her al the time :) its crazy how much my lil one moves sometimes or just how i notice more where hes getting bigger lol like doin the olympics in my belly even hurts now xxx


----------



## lch28

today is my v day!! :thumbup: woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry ladies just felt the need to announce that lol


----------



## Agiboma

happy vday


----------



## lch28

thank you hun! you have a TAC right?


----------



## angel229

Happy V Day ich x x


----------



## JustinsMama

lch28 said:


> today is my v day!! :thumbup: woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry ladies just felt the need to announce that lol

Yay!


----------



## lch28

:wohoo: now im looking forward to 28 weeks!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Happy V-Day! :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

lch28 said:


> thank you hun! you have a TAC right?

I certainly do, and still recovering from the surgery.:thumbup:


----------



## Katece

Agiboma, I'm still coming to terms with my loss in July, but I wanted to ask you one thing about the TAC. In retrospect now, if you'd had the option of getting it before you got pregnant, would you
have?


----------



## lch28

i was under the impression that it is only done before getting pregnant. now im confused lol!


----------



## ChovieGirl

Ich-

Happy V Day!


----------



## Katece

Ich, happy V day! I'm researching getting a TAC and you can have it pre-pregnancy or during pregnancy. I think they do them a wee bit earlier during 
pregnancy than a TVC - I'm just conjecturing that maybe a doc told you that because you were already past the TAC-possible stage? I am working the insurance system to get it pre-pregnancy, so I can get healed up before I get 
knocked up. Also because my doctors were so unresponsive and withholding of the care I knew I needed (begged for a stitch from 19 weeks to 21, as my cervix shortened from 2.9 to .4). If I have a TAC before I get pregnant, I won't be at their mercy and their ridiculous notion of watchful waiting after a loss.


----------



## Alisa F

Katece - have you been on abbyloopers yahoo group. There are TAC expert docs on there such as dr Haney who regularly answer questions. I actually emailed him directly a year ago when I was thinking of getting a TAC and we had some helpful email exchanges. I think Haney is considered the go-to guy for TACs. 

From my understanding TAC during pregnancy is only slightly riskier at the time of the procedure, and safer to do before you get preg. But that's just how I understood it.


----------



## Firehol

Hi all
Went to hospital yesterday and cervix has stayed the same which is good!! I guess the cyclogest and rest are working even if it is driving me mad!! 2 weeks down. Hopefully 14 more to go!!

Ich- Hapoy V day!! I had an episiotomy with my daughter. She was 7:14. I had requested not too as my sister had episiotomy with one of hers and tore with the other and said the healing time and pain was a lot worse with the episiotomy. 
When I spoke to the midwife she said they cut as a matter of course now as although it may take longer to heal it heals better than a tear. Whatever that means!! This is in the uk, I'm using mobile app which doesn't state where everyone is. Think I'll try the massaging its not like I've got anything else to do at the moment!!
Does anyone know what is best for this? I had heard olive oil but that just sounds messy!! Would bio oil be any good as I use that anyways!!


----------



## hopingforit

I went to my Dr today and the bed rest seems to be working as my cervix hasn't shortened anymore but because when I'm up and around I get contractions and a dynamic cervix, she wants me on bed rest until at least 28 weeks. She didn't check to see if I had dilated anymore though. I have to stay laying on my side only getting up for eating or bathroom with a shower every 2-3 days. My dr was in bedrest with both of her kids early on and it helped get her to term so I'm hoping for the same success. Do any of you lay on your back sometimes? It's hard to just lay on sides all day. I feel good that things have stabilized so now I'm just looking forward to getting my babies as far as I can. :thumbup:


----------



## Alisa F

Hopingforit - I'm on modified bed rest since about 21 weeks, so 8 weeks in total. This last week hasn't been so bad but up until then my left hip and butt muscles were killing me. I couldn't lay on my back cos the weight of the belly made it uncomfortable so I would alternate left to right side but mainly left side. Our bed is really soft so last few days I've been sleeping on our extra firm sofa. Maybe thats what's helped. Otherwise I've just got used to it.


----------



## Alisa F

By the way, I was put on cyclogest from 18 weeks and I think that helped a lot although I do get irritable feeling in uterus if I've been too active e.g preparing a meal or washing up or when we go for scans walking around the hospital. Maybe that will help you if you're getting contractions when active.


----------



## Agiboma

Katece said:


> Agiboma, I'm still coming to terms with my loss in July, but I wanted to ask you one thing about the TAC. In retrospect now, if you'd had the option of getting it before you got pregnant, would you
> have?

Sorry for you loss. I had the option to get it prior to pregnancy but i just didn't have teh time to get around to it. I only have it because the tvc failed on me i had two of them my last pregnancy with my son and i still delivered him @ 25 weeks, so TAC was my only option this time around. Im still on progesterone suppositories and will continue to take them till 37 weeks. I will have a scheduled c-section @ 37 weeks, either way i cannot deliver vaginally because of the type of section i had with my son, so that drawback was not really relevent to me because of my medical history.


----------



## Firehol

I lie on my back only because I get so numb on my sides!! I sleep on my sides but during the day find it more comfortable to sometimes be on my back. I also get Lower back ache if I lie too long on my side. I know it's not recommended but it hurts too much!!
I have been getting like a dull ache in my bits when I move about. Similar to the feeling of when I'm about to get my period. Do you suppose this is due to the weight and my body not used to being up and about it something to be concerned about!!


----------



## Alisa F

I don't know about the period pain feeling as I only used to feel my period coming on in my back and sides and it would pass very quickly. But I get a stabbing pain along the top line of where a low cut bikini would sit , right in the middle, right where I imagine my very high and buried stitch is. I get it when I don't wee immediately or try hold it or if I've been standing up too long. 

But if you're having period like pain I'd talk to the doc about that. It's probably nothing except stitch pain but best get a medical opinion hey? 

The other more experienced stitch ladies might be able to also advise....


----------



## JustinsMama

I think pressure is pretty common for cerclage/bedrest ladies. We spend so much time horizontal that we stand up or switch positions and baby's weight is in our cervixes. I think that's why we have the stitches! :winkwink:

Cramping is something to ask OB or MFM about, as its one of the PTL signs. But I wouldn't panic. I'd stay as relaxed as possible and drink tons of water and check for baby moving. If baby is still moving up a storm, its probably not PTL (from what I understand).

Good luck! Please ask your Dr if it would put your mind at ease!


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys as many of u may have read ive been having a tough time lately been in hospital as i was contracting and they nearly cut my stitch but as my cervix didnt seem to be changing and pains calmed down i got sent home thankgoodness as im only nearly 32 weeks. well yesteday i got a red/pink coloured discharge only very slight and after all the contractions i had been having it concerned me so of i went back up to hospial where the doc didnt really give me many answers she just checked my cervix was still closed and said if i was still in pain i could stay and see how they go if not i can go ???? i was rather confused as she didnt ask a consultants advice or anything and im now worried as it may be my stitch starting to tear a little where ihave been having regular contractions...since the first bit i have had some more last night and today not a pink tough more brown but still concering really notsure what to do or think xxxx


----------



## lch28

are you home now hun? id stay for monitering, you def dont want the stitch to tear. :hugs:


----------



## kimbotrav

lch28 said:


> are you home now hun? id stay for monitering, you def dont want the stitch to tear. :hugs:

hi yeah i went straight home last night went up there for about 5 and was home few hours later they put me on monitor babys fine and it only showed little bumps for contractions so she said they were bh just dont feel lke the docs know what there on about whe it comes to stitches its only the consulants and mine isnt there on a weekend so ill have to wait to see her tuesday its all non stop worry isnt it but pains are still the same and dischrge is now morw browny wh little bit of pink so hopfully all should be ok xxxx


----------



## lch28

did they check your cervix and see that the stitch was in tact? i dont know how it works where u are, im guessing you cant call and speak to your doctor directly?


----------



## kimbotrav

lch28 said:


> did they check your cervix and see that the stitch was in tact? i dont know how it works where u are, im guessing you cant call and speak to your doctor directly?

yeah the doc did a speculum and just said cervix still looks closed and she can see stitch but didnt really saymuch else other than there doesnt look like any more bleeding ext but ive had more since :shrug: and yeh cant speak directly to my consultant :growlmad: its really annoying so im going to have to wait untill tueasday till i see her i just hope it all stays the same till then and it doesnt get worse thanks for replying hope ure ok x :flower:


----------



## lch28

well if you start to feel lots of pain or more bleeding etc of course go to hospital.. i hope you are able to relax till tuesday which is easier said then done hun.. lots of :hugs: wish they gave you more info or looked into it more..

i am okay, thank you! looking forward to every friday when my week changes!


----------



## kimbotrav

lch28 said:


> well if you start to feel lots of pain or more bleeding etc of course go to hospital.. i hope you are able to relax till tuesday which is easier said then done hun.. lots of :hugs: wish they gave you more info or looked into it more..
> 
> i am okay, thank you! looking forward to every friday when my week changes!

yeah i will thnakyou :hugs: and hope friday comes real quick 4 u :) xx


----------



## lch28

thank you! 

i know this isnt cervix related but wanted to know if this has happened to anyone..

Since yesterday ive noticed a decrease in movement. I havent felt any at all today i think. Yesterday only a few times. I read that babies have a growth spurt around 23-25 weeks and movement may slow down for a few days but im really concerned =[


----------



## kimbotrav

lch28 said:


> thank you!
> 
> i know this isnt cervix related but wanted to know if this has happened to anyone..
> 
> Since yesterday ive noticed a decrease in movement. I havent felt any at all today i think. Yesterday only a few times. I read that babies have a growth spurt around 23-25 weeks and movement may slow down for a few days but im really concerned =[

hi i had this around ure stage and got really concrned but went in to get checked and the lil monkey started kicking away lol but id say if ure at all concerned best get checked over...have u tried the usual laying down on ure back icecold water ext? xxx


----------



## lch28

yes =[ and i didnt feel anything. i have a doc appt tomorrow but concerend i wont be able to go as we are supposed to get hit by a huge hurricane!


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch - About every 2 weeks or so, my girls have a day where they pretty much don't move at all. It usually coincides with a day where I would happily sleep all day (which usually I do!) and is followed the next day by wiggly babies and a huge appetite for me. That's how my growth spurts seem to work. I wouldn't worry too much, unless your gut tells you something is wrong. If you're worried, go in and get checked, to put your mind at ease. :hugs:

kim - I'm sorry, I don't remember, how long have you had your stitch in? Spotting is normal through all stages of pregnancy and brown/pink is much less of a worry than red. If the doctor didn't find any blood at/on the stitch, maybe it's from cervical irritation or something completely unrealted (and harmless). Definitely speak with your consultant as soon as you can on Tuesday, but until then, try to relax, keep off your feet, and go straight to the hospital if your pain gets worse or the bleeding/spotting turns red. :thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Firehol said:


> I lie on my back only because I get so numb on my sides!! I sleep on my sides but during the day find it more comfortable to sometimes be on my back. I also get Lower back ache if I lie too long on my side. I know it's not recommended but it hurts too much!!
> I have been getting like a dull ache in my bits when I move about. Similar to the feeling of when I'm about to get my period. Do you suppose this is due to the weight and my body not used to being up and about it something to be concerned about!!

Hi hun, I got this crampy feeling a lot with the twins from very early on and it didnt signal anything sinister. If its associated with moving around, then it's probably just harmless pregnancy aches and pains and nothing to worry about. If, on the other hand it comes and goes even when resting, then it's always wise to get checked. Much more likely to be harmless than not tho sweet x


----------



## lizziedripping

kimbotrav said:


> hi ladys as many of u may have read ive been having a tough time lately been in hospital as i was contracting and they nearly cut my stitch but as my cervix didnt seem to be changing and pains calmed down i got sent home thankgoodness as im only nearly 32 weeks. well yesteday i got a red/pink coloured discharge only very slight and after all the contractions i had been having it concerned me so of i went back up to hospial where the doc didnt really give me many answers she just checked my cervix was still closed and said if i was still in pain i could stay and see how they go if not i can go ???? i was rather confused as she didnt ask a consultants advice or anything and im now worried as it may be my stitch starting to tear a little where ihave been having regular contractions...since the first bit i have had some more last night and today not a pink tough more brown but still concering really notsure what to do or think xxxx

Hi Kim - I don't think this is your stitch tearing hun, but I can understand your concern and think it is worth a second opinion. Although you've been contracting, if your cervix has remained stable then it's unlikely that your stitch is being compromised. You cervix would most definitely be showing signs of change and you would bleed more and more, accompanied by increasingly painful, regular contractions.

Because every woman is different and there are no hard and fast rules, you should always double check, but because the bleeding has decreased and is brown (old blood), I'm more inclined to think this is a minor loss and is harmless as far as your cervix is concerned. There are many women here who contracted sporadically and bled (sometimes a lot), but who didn't tear thought their stitch or damage their cervix xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Ich - baby movements are pretty hit and miss until around 28wks when there are very definite punches and kicks lol. Even with twins movement came and went on a daily basis, sometimes it would be hours before either baby moved! You're looking for a few hrs of on off movement atleast once/twice a day - sometimes less. It's probably fine, but if you're concerned then get them to listen in chick. Do you have your own doppler? If I was worried I used to pop that on and have a listen, it always reassured me xxx


----------



## lch28

i dont have a doppler =[ really want one but i guess financially it wouldnt be the best idea right now, living with my mom and all, i am budgeting very carefully to buy everything for baby, and now we are in the middle of a huge storm, probably going to lose power, and my doc office called, they are closed tomorrow and most likely tuesday and will reschedule me for wed or maybe tuesday =[ just wanna hear the hb. i think i felt one little movement today.


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> hi ladys as many of u may have read ive been having a tough time lately been in hospital as i was contracting and they nearly cut my stitch but as my cervix didnt seem to be changing and pains calmed down i got sent home thankgoodness as im only nearly 32 weeks. well yesteday i got a red/pink coloured discharge only very slight and after all the contractions i had been having it concerned me so of i went back up to hospial where the doc didnt really give me many answers she just checked my cervix was still closed and said if i was still in pain i could stay and see how they go if not i can go ???? i was rather confused as she didnt ask a consultants advice or anything and im now worried as it may be my stitch starting to tear a little where ihave been having regular contractions...since the first bit i have had some more last night and today not a pink tough more brown but still concering really notsure what to do or think xxxx
> 
> Hi Kim - I don't think this is your stitch tearing hun, but I can understand your concern and think it is worth a second opinion. Although you've been contracting, if your cervix has remained stable then it's unlikely that your stitch is being compromised. You cervix would most definitely be showing signs of change and you would bleed more and more, accompanied by increasingly painful, regular contractions.
> 
> Because every woman is different and there are no hard and fast rules, you should always double check, but because the bleeding has decreased and is brown (old blood), I'm more inclined to think this is a minor loss and is harmless as far as your cervix is concerned. There are many women here who contracted sporadically and bled (sometimes a lot), but who didn't tear thought their stitch or damage their cervix xxClick to expand...

hilissie thankyu so much puts my mind at ease :) i will definately mention it at my apt tomoro and go bk if there is red blood i am getting alot of period ype pains and it can be quite paiful at times along wiht the tightenings i will update u all on how my apt goes 2moro :) thankyou again :hugs: xxxx


----------



## ShelbyLC

Dropping in with an update and a question :thumbup:

For the fourth week now, my cervix has remained stable :happydance: My doctor today even said she doesn't think it's impossible for me to make it to 34-36 weeks! So that is all great. I'll be getting checked weekly until 28 weeks and depending on how things look at that point, the frequency of my appointments may decrease to every other week.

Now, my question. It isn't really cervix-related, but I feel a bit "between trimesters" and don't feel comfortable posting in the "regular" boards much anyway at this point, so I thought I would ask here. For the past few weeks, my amniotic fluid levels have been a bit high, to the point where it's being watched, but my doctor hasn't been distressed about it or anything. Well, last week, the fluid was looking _slightly_ better, and today it measured "perfect". Doctor said the babies "grew into their amniotic fluid" which sounds good to me.

But. (There's always something, right?) I didn't think about mentioning the odd, watery discharge I've been dealing with over the last 5ish days. No idea why I always seem to forget to mention the important things! :dohh: Anyway, the discharge I've been having has been liquidy enough that 2 mornings this week, I've gotten out of bed, gone to the bathroom, sat down on the toilet, and the discharge has actually trickled out of me (we said nothing is TMI, right? :haha:) and sounded like water.

The first time this happened, I immediately put on a pad and "watched" things, and an hour later there was nothing on the pad, so I let it go as one of those things. The problem is that I really have no idea how to distinguish between normal increased pregnancy discharge and amniotic fluid. So I guess maybe if someone could tell me what to look for? How to tell? I feel so.stupid for having to ask :blush:


----------



## baby_maybe

I've always had trouble trying to figure it it too shelby, I guess the best thing to do is get them to do that test in you which tells you if it is fluid leaking and not just watery discharge. Towards the beginning of this pregnancy I kept on thinking I was leaking and in the end I got checked just to put my mind at rest over it.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Shelby,

It's not crazy to forget the questions you wanted to ask, it's normal, the appointments seem so pressured to check everything is holding up cervix-wise, that it's easy to forget the other stuff.

Anyway, the discharge sounds totally normal to me, I experienced this so much, and between 23 and 36 weeks I went to maternity triage at least once per week worrying about leaking fluid. :wacko: it was exactly as you described, I went to the toilet and the discharge actually trickled out, even worse if I had a bowel movement (sorry tmi). I doubted myself, questioned whether it was urine, but it was definitely discharge. Every time they gave me a speculum exam, swabbed for thrush, they didn't test for amniotic fluid but kept me in for obs. If I stayed at home and waited, there would be nothing on the pad. I doubt very much that trickling amniotic fluid would account for the levelling out of your fluid levels, and I am 99% sure that any tear in the membranes would have been picked up on the ultrasound. Of course, get it checked out, but please don't automatically fear the worst. :hugs:

Hi ladies, I have been keeping up to speed and even typed a humongous reply last week, only to lose it all. So very frustrating. You ladies are always in my thoughts and I hope every day is a successful step closer to a healthy term baby/babies for you all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Ich,

I hope you're safe and sound and bubs is kicking happily away. I just wanted to echo what Lizzie said about a Doppler, I had one too and it was such a reassurance to me. I sold my on eBay when I'd finished with it, and got back what I'd paid for it. It may only be a temporary outlay, although trust me, I do understand the need for financial restraint. X


----------



## ChovieGirl

Hey ladies..how's it going?

So, I will be 39 weeks this Friday! Crazy!!! I am amazed that I have made it this far. I had a cervical check today and I am still hanging on at 2cm dilated and 80% effaced, so no changes have occurred in over a week other than losing my mucous plug (which is icky btw). If I do not have my little man before my appointment next Wednesday, doctor is going to do a sono to see how big he has gotten and possibly plan to induce. I am so curious to see how big he is since she has not done a sono these last few weeks. I guess my little man has decided he is comfortable where he is. I assumed that since I am able to go walking around now, clean, etc. that all the movement would have sped things along, but guess not! lol :dohh:

Anyone else dealing with pregnancy induced carpal tunnel? I have had it for almost 2 weeks now and it is driving me crazy... Very hard to sleep comfortably when you cannot find a position to place your arms without your hands/fingers aching or going numb. Any suggestions to help with it?

Well, I just wanted to say hello and reassure you again that even with IC you can make it to full term and beyond. Definitely a prayer answered!

Have a Happy Halloween! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wanted to drop by and say hello to Lizzie, Helen and any of the other ladies that may lurk as well as those here right now. 

We celebrated Amelia's 1st birthday on Sept. 29th. I STILL cannot believe that I have my baby here after such a long and trial-filled journey. I look at her and I'm filled with more love than I ever knew I had. Just wanted to thank you Lizzie and the other ladies for being around. Had it not been for this thread, I would have NEVER known that my son passed from IC and Amelia would not be here.

We are ttc again in January so I hope to be back here again come the New Year sometime. This time with a toddler in tow. :wacko: :lol:

Love and hugs to you all. Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for those of you who are waiting patiently on bed rest. It's SO worth it. The fear is always there, but the little life you wait and fight so hard for is just beyond comprehension when you finally hold him or her. :hugs:


----------



## angel229

Hi ladies

Just wanted to check in with a quick update. I am 32 Weeks on Saturday and have my first scan since 24 Weeks tomorrow. Really nervous as not sure what to expect with my cervix which was measuring 7mm at my last scan and funnelled to the stitched. Had lots of weird, sharp pains over the last few days with a permanent ache in my lower abdomen which is driving me mad. Baby is moving about a lot tho so I have no worries with regards to her. It is hard to believe that I only have approx 6 Weeks left as having a section at around 38 Weeks. Can't believe I have made it this far (with the help from everyone in here). Miracles do happen ;-)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Let us know how u get on Angel. Congrats foraking it so far hun. Hope nothing has changed with cervix x


----------



## angel229

Hi all, 2nd update x x

Had my scan and consultants appointment. All good. Cervix is still 7mm closed, not changed in 8 Weeks which is great cos I have pretty much resumed life a usual with not much rest. Consultant said theyare not going to remove stitch as I am having a planned section so no point, they can remove during section. Down side is they are going to probably leave me til 39 Weeks to have section which normally would be fine but it means I possibly will be in over xmas. Find out a definite date for section at my next appointment on 30th November.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thats great angel! I am having an ELCS also and they said they may as well keep stitch in until my date, which should be on the 26th of this month. Exciting :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Angel - great news that your cervix had stayed stable :)

Hopeful - so you will be having your section at around 37 weeks? It's great that you've got so much further than you did with your first, proof that the stitch really works :)

AFM - not much to report really. As far as I know cervix is fine, my consultant won't check unless there appears to be an issue and luckily I don't appear to have any yet. Starting to feel my little man move a bit more this week, can still be sporadic some days, but thats down to where my placenta is so I don't worry too much. If I go a while without feeling any movements I get the doppler out, although I haven't felt the need to use it for almost a week now :) I've got an appointment for an FFN test next week as part of the oppitumum trial which I think some of you may have been on too? Hopefully it will be negative, although I still qualify for the whole trial as I've had two previous premature labours. I'm a bit nervous about the suppositories and sticking something 'up there' after all this time of nothing, but I'm sure it'll be fine once I get used to it :haha:


----------



## lch28

Ladies just wanted to update. Would love to type more but I am on my cell..
I live in USA in new jersey. My state was hit very hard by hurricane sandy. Millions of people are with out power and many lost there homes. I've been with out power, hot water, drinkable water since Monday morning. I got into a bad car accident while on my way to a local church that is providing families with food water heat etc and was in the hospital over night. So very thankful to say me and my little man are fine. I will hopefully have power by Monday and will talk to you all then!


----------



## angel229

Omg ich, hope everything is ok. Thinking of you x x x


----------



## baby_maybe

So glad you are ok lch, please take care of yourself. I hope you get your power and water back soon :hugs:


----------



## jodey0205

I am on my third pregnancy and am on my 2nd cerclage. The problem is the Dr. told me today that he is 70% comfortable with the stitch but he was not convienced that the stitch will hold. I am 14w5d and put on bedrest. I do not mind the bedrest but I was told there is one more option if I start funneling and shortning early was to undergo an abdominal cerclage. 

I was wondering if anyone has had an abdominal cerclage placed during pregnancy? If so how far along were you? 

I have 10 weeks left to a chance of survival for our baby boy and 26 weeks till full term. I just want to make the right decision early enough to make a difference.


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm on my 4th cervical suture and the three previous have held fine, even the emergency one which was not placed until 24 weeks on an open cervix. That one got me to 32 weeks and my dd is just fine, she is 11 now :) the next two went all the way to term and I'm hoping this latest one does the same. I've never been on bed rest.

Did your doctor say why he thinks this suture won't hold? Did your last one hold to term? Getting back to your original question, there is a member on here called Abigoma i think, who has a trans abdominal suture, she posts in this thread sometimes, I've also seen her post in the gestational complications section under different threads.

Good luck with your pregnancy, make sure you keep us updated, this is a great thread with lots of support for us IC ladies :)


----------



## Agiboma

jodey0205 said:


> I am on my third pregnancy and am on my 2nd cerclage. The problem is the Dr. told me today that he is 70% comfortable with the stitch but he was not convienced that the stitch will hold. I am 14w5d and put on bedrest. I do not mind the bedrest but I was told there is one more option if I start funneling and shortning early was to undergo an abdominal cerclage.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had an abdominal cerclage placed during pregnancy? If so how far along were you?
> 
> I have 10 weeks left to a chance of survival for our baby boy and 26 weeks till full term. I just want to make the right decision early enough to make a difference.

My tvc failed twice with the pregnancy with my son and i had him @ 25 weeks with this pregnancy i had an abdominal cerclage placed at 15+4 so almost 16 weeks.


----------



## JustinsMama

So I have my cerclage removal scheduled for 12/17, I'll be 35+4. 

I had my last MFM appt, still 2cm under the stitch, .5-1.0cm above the stitch. Slight funneling but Dr totally unconcerned as cervical changes begin to happen in most pregnant women at this point. Cervix is a non-issue at this point, now its just watching for PTL (my odds of which are no higher than any pregnant woman).

I was released to relaxed MBR! I can be up more but listen to my body for signs that it its time to rest and elevate feet (and obviously watch for PTL signs). Around 12/7 I can consider myself off bedrest. :yipee:

I am just so glad that my daughter will get some of her mother back before she has to share me with a baby. And my poor husband gets a little relief from doing everything. Life is good, I feel blessed.

Now...I wonder when this baby is coming??? I keep thinking December 26th for some reason. :xmas12: I'm sure God is laughing at me already, knowing I am wrong.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Baby_maybe I will have section at 39weeks. Its my date I get this month. Wasnt v.clear.

Btw i know of people on that trial and its only been positive outcomes so dont worry xx


Ich-Pls update when u can. Thinking of u c


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news justinsmama :)

Oh I see hopeful, sorry I probably just read in a hurry! Still exciting though :) And thanks for the reassurance about the trial, I'm sure it will be fine, it just gives me something new to obsess over for a while :haha:


----------



## angel229

Morning ladies,

I am feeling very very emotional today after my consultant appointment. Don't get me wrong I am extremely grateful for getting this far and that baby is cooking away inside me and believe it is a miracle so far, but, Christmas is my all time favourite time of year. Having now been told that they are leaving me til 39 weeks for my section and that they even book them in on xmas eve I can't stop crying. I have 2 beautiful little girls aged 6 and 1, and feel like christmas is now going to be ruined with me being in hospital on christmas day or completely immobile after section. I was originally told I would be having the section around 37 weeks which gave me a few weeks to recover for xmas. I know it sounds selfish but I can't stop crying. Surely my emotional state is not healthy for my unborn daughter!!!!


----------



## JustinsMama

angel229 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> I am feeling very very emotional today after my consultant appointment. Don't get me wrong I am extremely grateful for getting this far and that baby is cooking away inside me and believe it is a miracle so far, but, Christmas is my all time favourite time of year. Having now been told that they are leaving me til 39 weeks for my section and that they even book them in on xmas eve I can't stop crying. I have 2 beautiful little girls aged 6 and 1, and feel like christmas is now going to be ruined with me being in hospital on christmas day or completely immobile after section. I was originally told I would be having the section around 37 weeks which gave me a few weeks to recover for xmas. I know it sounds selfish but I can't stop crying. Surely my emotional state is not healthy for my unborn daughter!!!!

It sucks when things unfold differently than plans. But look at a baby as a bonus Christmas present for your girls! It will be a unique Christmas memory. Kids are amazingly resilient and flexible. :hug:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry you're feeling so poo about this angel. Will they not take your opinion into consideration at all? Maybe I'm just super lucky with the way my consultant handles my care, but I'm sure he wouldn't force me into a section date I wasn't happy with :hugs: Also you do have every right to refuse the date you get given. If they do them on Xmas eve, do they also do them boxing day or the day after? Maybe you could negotiate for one of those days instead, so at least you're home on Xmas day.


----------



## angel229

I am going to try and negotiate when I go for my 36 week appointment on 30th November. Yes they do them boxing day so if they are adament they are leaving me that late and am going to push for then. I have only ever met my consultant once it always seems to be his registra that I see who changes all the time. Never seen the same person twice which isn't very reassuring. After spending weeks hoping she stays in til now I can't believe I am hoping she now comes about 2 weeks early, lol. Can't see it tho, my other 2 princesses where both overdue, lol.


----------



## jodey0205

baby_maybe said:


> Did your doctor say why he thinks this suture won't hold? Did your last one hold to term? Getting back to your original question, there is a member on here called Abigoma i think, who has a trans abdominal suture, she posts in this thread sometimes, I've also seen her post in the gestational complications section under different threads.
> 
> Good luck with your pregnancy, make sure you keep us updated, this is a great thread with lots of support for us IC ladies :)

My last one was a emergent cerclage. It was placed at 18 weeks. It did hold but ripped almost to the tip of my cervix at 24 weeks. They stopped the contractions and he came at 34 weeks. The tissue to place this cerclage was not good so he cut into my vagina to see if he could find something higher that would hold the stitch. He was unable to find good tissue so he placed the stitch less than 1cm from the tip of my cervix. He is not convinced that the area will hold. He said he was 70% confident but he thinks we need to look into a transabdominal cercalge.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ah ok that makes sense, it's a shame you got damaged from last time. I had some damage from my first stitch, but luckily nothing that has prevented the next three being fitted nice and high. I can see why he wants to look into doing an abdo one, I've not done much reading on them but heard that they are very good for people who have failed cervical sutures. I wish you lots of luck for the rest of your pregnancy :hugs:

Angel - definitely ask for boxing day. I hate it when you get fobbed off with a registrar when you have a consultant appointment. One of my old consultants used to do that and I hardly saw her for the whole of the pregnancy! Luckily the one I have had last time and now again this time is great and 9 times out of 10 it is him that sees me when I go for my appointments :) Personally I think you should ask for a review with your actual consultant even if it's just once during the remainder of your pregnanacy, at least then you can get your plan written in your notes and ger the registrars to go to those if there is any doubt on the plan!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Angel,
I think you should be fine if you ask for the section to be booked after the 39 week mark. A lot of health authorities will only book sections from week 39 onwards. Mine was booked for bang on 39 weeks, even though I said to my consultant that it was highly unlikely I would get to week 39, having gone into labour at 38ish works with my first. My consultant agreed with me, with a little chuckle, and said that she wasn't allowed to book it in before that date, but that she also doubted I would get that far, so she would probably see me for an emergency section. 
She did take my stitch out at week 35, so I could relax over Christmas and enjoy it with my son without worry. She also said that Christmas was always very busy in maternity, and the dept always struggled with staffing over the Christmas break. Don't worry about asking, it's a practical care issue for your family that needs to be taken into consideration. But if they are sticking to regulations, then it may be that pre-39 weeks is a no-go as there may be a risk of slight prematurity in some babies, even though 38 weeks is term. Good luck with your Christmas bundle x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :hi: My visits (and time)are short and sweet over the last few weeks, but I am no less here for you all if you need me :hugs:

Helen and MA, Its so brilliant to hear from you both :hugs: Glad to hear you're both oyour and MA that you're 'taking the plunge' again in January. Of course we'll be here for you when you embark on your next pregnancy journey :) Your cherubs are gorgeous ladies - loving the avatar pics. Love to you both, and please call in from time to time, it's lovely to see you back :hugs:

Angel sweetie, totally understand you not wanting to leave your girls at Christmas! I am sure that if you argue your case about having a young family that they could reschedule for those few days between Christmas and New Year? You have every right to ask atleast hun. You've come this far, fought so hard that you deserve to have some say in when you have the procedure, it is after all surgery and you need recovery time on the other side of Christmas. Good luck chicken xx

Jodey - I don't know a great deal about TAC but do know that a scarred, short cervix can behave just as well as a long, intact one. I would advise taking the chance to get an abdominal cerclage placed if offered however. They are hugely successful and any extra support can not be a good thing sweet. There are of course risks to any surgery, especially in pregnancy so it's worth weighing up the risks to benefits ratio (something I'm sure you're torturing yourself with right now). If there's anything I can do to help please ask - not sure how tho :hugs:

Ich - love and blessings your way - keep taking care of yourself darlin' :hugs:

Hi to all the other ladies, you're all doing so well, it's great to check in here and see that everyone is still holding on xxxx


----------



## Katece

Jodey, I just want to say that I think my son would be with me now, if I had the option of having a transabdominal cerclage. I plan to get one before my next pregnancy, but I would do anything to go back in time and get one when I still had my son.


----------



## Agiboma

@katece sorry about your loss. I have a transabdominal cerclage or TAC because the last tvc failed on my i delivered my son @ 25 weeks. I got my tac @ 15 weeks with this pregnancy but the best time to get it done is prior to getting pregnant.


----------



## kimbotrav

ich really hope alls ok xxxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey Kim, how are you doing now? Has all that pain settled down yet?


----------



## lch28

Thanks ladies.. still without power heat and hot water. Today will be eight days. I know I should be grateful to not have lost my home like some but I am cold and hungry and have no where else to stay. I miss electricity:-(


----------



## Agiboma

^^^ Hang in their hun. I survived hurricane Ivan in the carribbean a few years back it was a category 5 hurricane. Incredibly scary to say the lease, went about 10 days without water, electricity, etc. It was aweful so i can understand how you are feeling. I hope the power comes back on soon.


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: lch, I hope you get your power back on soon.

AFM - went for my FFN test this morning for the opptimum trial and it was negative :dance: This means I can see the normal midwife for next weeks appointment rather than the consultant, I don't have to see him now until 26 weeks :) I have still been randomised for the trial due to previous preterm labours so I am in possession of my maybe/maybe not progesterone and am starting them tonight :) Wish me luck, it been a while since anything went up 'there' :rofl:


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Ich, I really hope you get power sorted soon...how are you managing then? I'm really worried and hope you're getting to stay horizontal for most of the time. I know there are lots of people in need of help and medical attention, but could you be admitted to hospital for a short while? I don't know how pregnant manage in war-torn countries, adverse conditions for mums-to-be is something my brain can't even bear to consider....please take care of yourself and bubs x


----------



## lch28

thanks hun, i mean yes, mainly i do stay in bed all day because thast where i am warmest. i wouldnt say that my bed rest has changed, except for a few times I have gone out to eat because i just hate eating in the cold!! but at my last scan at 21 weeks they did lift some restrictions, because my cervix remained 2.9 cm at 19, 20, and 21 weeks. So while i can not work, my doc says i can drive, go out to eat, go to the movies , etc. no shopping or anything of course. basically he does not want me on my feet for more then ten min.. 

we have no heat or hot water as well. So i have gone to the gym down the street (which has power, of course ) for a shower. I did just go to the dr yesterday and my cervix looked great. I have a length scan at 28 weeks. Im nervous!

So today is day 9 of no power.. and we have another storm headed our way. a nor'easter. apparently if your power has been restored it shouldnt go out again, but if it hasnt been restored by tomorrow night, the storm will delay the electric company from fixing things until friday! :growlmad: i swear, if it doesnt come on by tomorrow night, i may just sit in bed and cry (which im going to admit i have done)

then i feel stupid. i didnt lose my home.. but i cant help it. this is pure misery.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hello ladies i am new to the forum and i am almost 2 months pregnant with twins .I was pregnant two years ago and went into labor at 16 weeks losing our son. This time the ob wants to try a cerclage but she said she doesnt know how effective it is with twins .has anyone been pregnant with twins and has had a cerclage?


----------



## HelenGee

Oh Ich, excuse the language, but the situation you're in is just shitty. How can you not cry? You've lost the comforts that make a home a safe-haven, which you so desperately need at the moment. Sorry, I should have read back further that your bed rest was not so restricted anymore. It's not at all the same, but DH and I were in Manhattan when there was the power outtage. We only had a few days of no food (we survived on crisps and m and m's!) and no water. It was the middle of summer so thankfully it was hot, but it was miserable (and smelly!) and I wasn't heavily pregnant like you are.

I just hope that the power gets sorted now, it's bloody unbelieveable that the big businesses get their power sorted first tho. It was like that in Manhattan, all the restaurants and shops had it sorted, and the average Joe was waiting for days for power and water. :nope: I want to shout at people on your behalf, makes me so cross that pregnant ladies are left to suffer like this. Sorry, just can't believe that there is no way to help you. Please let me know if we can help xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Baby Maybe, what great news you've had today! Hurray!!! I wonder if you'll be able to guess if you've got the progesterone or not...? I was just given the cyclogest as my stitch was an emergency one so there was no time to sort out trials. Have you had progesterone in your other pregnancies? x


----------



## lch28

aww thanks hun. id much prefer it to be summer, id rather be hot and uncomfortable then plain freezing, its 47 degrees in my apartment! im furious with the electric company, if im a day late on paying the bill they come after me and they just completely ignore the fact that over 400 apartments are with out power, heat, and hot water. I threw out my entire fridge, im not working right now so not in the best way financially and its really such a burden to have to replace everything . i dont even care about that, i just wish the power would go on! im miserable! apparently its supposed to go on today or tomorrow, if not were shit out of luck until the storm passes and then who knows when they will actually get it on, thanks for the sympathy hun its much needed lol.. ill update when i get it back, i am on my phone which i finally was able to charge.. 

please everyone, pray that my power comes back today!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Day and welcome,

The ladies on here are amazing and will gladly help. Lizzie is the stitch oracle and carried twins on a stitch. They were full term healthy chunks!

It is worth asking about what kind of stitch your doc is proposing. A McDonald is simpler to remove, whereas a Shirodkhar is a little more invasive but is very strong.

Good luck.xxx


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> Hey Kim, how are you doing now? Has all that pain settled down yet?

hi there babymaybe :) i was going to ask how you were 2 :) i saw that your on the optimum trial :) i have also been on it and am now at 33 weeks which is amazing so hope u find it ok have u had ure fibronecting? i had mine done for the trial at 23 weeks luckily came back negative i was relieved then had one done 2 weeks later not for the trial which was positive but have held on till now :) im still in pain alot of the time and have had some jelly loss and some bleeding but just taking it 1 day at a time i see my consultant again tuesday she said she will be taking stitch out at 36 weeks if i make it cant wait ........ how are u??? xxx


----------



## kimbotrav

kimbotrav said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kim, how are you doing now? Has all that pain settled down yet?
> 
> hi there babymaybe :) i was going to ask how you were 2 :) i saw that your on the optimum trial :) i have also been on it and am now at 33 weeks which is amazing so hope u find it ok have u had ure fibronecting? i had mine done for the trial at 23 weeks luckily came back negative i was relieved then had one done 2 weeks later not for the trial which was positive but have held on till now :) im still in pain alot of the time and have had some jelly loss and some bleeding but just taking it 1 day at a time i see my consultant again tuesday she said she will be taking stitch out at 36 weeks if i make it cant wait ........ how are u??? xxxClick to expand...

just seen it was negative thatsd fab news :) :happydance: so pleased for you x


----------



## angel229

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hello ladies i am new to the forum and i am almost 2 months pregnant with twins .I was pregnant two years ago and went into labor at 16 weeks losing our son. This time the ob wants to try a cerclage but she said she doesnt know how effective it is with twins .has anyone been pregnant with twins and has had a cerclage?

Hi - you have definitely come to the right place. Lizzie is the stitch queen and had twins witha stitch. Another lady on here has just had triplets as well. I am only carry 1 but was given really bad odds and they didn't think I would make it to 24 Weeks but I have proved them wrong and made it to 32 Weeks with the stitch so far. My cervix was fully open when they stitched me. I would definitely recommend hun x x x x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Quick update on me - I'm 27 weeks today (yay for third tri!) and had a cervical length measurment taken this afternoon. Still holding stable at 1.0 for the fifth week now. :thumbup:

I never said anything to my doctor about the odd liquidy discharge; it happened once more last week and so far hasn't happened again. I'm not too worried about it now though, as today my fluid was once again measuring too high :dohh: I guess if there _was_ a leak, it must have repaired itself.


lch - so sorry about your power loss. I really hope they get things restored soon for you. I've been through numerous hurricanes and I know how miserable things can be. :hugs:


Day - go for the stitch! As the others have said, Lizzie carried twins on a stitch to I think 38 weeks and WTB just carried triplets on a stitch to 33. If your doctor is willing to place one, DO IT! :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

lch - I'm so sorry you're still without power, I've been thinking of you a lot today. I really hope that darn power company gets in butt in gear and gets some power back to you soon :hugs:

Helen - thanks :) No never had progesterone in any of my previous pregnancies, even the ones with rescue stitches so this will be interesting. I'm not sure I'll be able to figure out if I've got the real stuff though, my consultant doesn't do cervix length checks at all and I don't see anyone with regards to the trial until it finishes when I'm about 34 weeks. They made me an appointment for January today, so I guess that's when it stops!

Kim - glad you're still hanging on in there, although not glad that you're still getting pain. Do you see the consultant every week at the moment? Because the FFN was negative today I don't have to see mine until 26 weeks, but he will do another FFN test then to see if anything is likely to happen, although as you said yours was positive ages ago and you're still here! I've a feeling if I get a positive one before 28 weeks he'll give me the steroid injections just to be safe, but otherwise I might only see him once more after that appointment and then he'll discharge me to the community midwives. I don't mind either way as long as baby is ok :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

Hey everyone! I made it to 12 weeks so should get stitch anytime within next 2 weeks..next appointment is November 13th so figure dr will discuss it with us then. I was wondering if there is anything I should expect that's NORMAL after the cerclage is placed..cramps, spotting, etc? After losing 2 babies already I'm super paranoid & will probably rush to L&D over every little ache lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Grrr just typed a long reply to you and lost it :dohh:

Anyway I have always had Mcdonald stitches placed so my experience from those is cramping, a sore lower tummy and spotting. All of these lasted for roughly a week after the procedure and then you gradually start to feel a bit more normal. Also I suffered a little bit of a sore back from having the spinal placed. In addition I always suffer with increased discharge after the suture has been placed, that might not happen to you but it is common throughout once you have it in because of the fact there's a foreign body up your vjayjay :haha:

Don't worry about being paranoid and do go to triage if you're worried about anything at all. I've been more times than I can count on one hand so far this pregnancy and they actually encourage me to go up to get checked over if I'm worried.

Good luck with your next appointment and be sure to keep us up to date with your progress :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :hugs:

Congrats on your news baby :happydance: Onwards and upwards from now on hun xx

Day day, I did carry twins weighing 8 and 9Ibs to 38wks withthe help of a shirodkar stitch (you should ask your doctor for one, it is the strongest cervical stitch available). Many doctors don't believe in stitching with multiples, but it can and does work hun. Without it I would have likely lost the boys as early as 18wks :( Good luck, and welcome to the forum xx

AmyLou, prepare to feel all kinds of aches, pains and twinges after stitch honey - most of which mean absolutely nothing and are just your body's way of dealing withthe presence of a foreign body. You will have times of real stress and anxiety darlin, but we have all been there, and are here to offer support and reassurance every step of the way. Remember too that the majority of us make it to term, with a minority delivering slightly prem - stitching is successful most of the time :hugs:

Ich - sending extra prayers today ;) xxx


----------



## Firehol

Ich I hope you are back with your household comforts now. Typical you have your bed rest reduced and the only warm place is bed!!

Maybe- I am taking the progesterone-cyclogest suppositories (coming up to my 4th week on them, im now 28 weeks) 2 weeks after my cervix had stayed the same length. It had previously been reducing about 3mm every 2 weeks so not sure if this is due to progesterone or not???!! I have another check Friday so will let you know how it goes. 
I don't think theres Anything I can point out to make you know you are using the progesterone or a dummy/placebo. I did have horrid bowls the first couple of days and I was a bit splatty and a funny colour. Sorry for TMI!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks hun, I think it's going to be so hard to tell unless I get any symptoms that can't be explained away!


----------



## lch28

Thanks ladies.. the new estimate is Sunday. Completely unacceptable. Today they sent out the bill. How ironic.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ugh lch, how awful :(


----------



## lch28

I really feel like such a baby right now but I'm seriously upset.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hi everyone! I'm new to this. Pardon the typing I am almost upside down on bedrest. I went to my peri last week on Thursday and baby girl looks great! I felt great!.... Until they did the transvanginal and saw her legs in the sac. Buldging into my cervix. I was hysterical. I went to the hospital and had an emergency cerclage the next day. The dr said he saw a little buldging and pushed it back as much as he could safely ANC did a McDonald's cerclage. I go back Monday for a follow up. I'm on bedrest and can only go to the bathroom for the first two weeks. No more work for me. I'm so sad and so scared. I'm a newlywed and I have a daughter from a previous relationship who was a 26 weeker who is PERFECT. I want to give my husband at least one healthy baby of his own. He is so good to me. I keep praying and I know God is able however the journey is scary. I need to hear more success stories to keep me going :(. I'm borderline paranoid about this cerclage. It feels like there is always something in your vagina. Is it suppose to feel like that? How do I know if something is wrong? I'm in progesterone injections and suppositories. Someone please share a similar story with a POSITIVE outcome. Thanks... Pray for us and I'll pray for you.


----------



## baby_maybe

lch I'm not surprised you feel that way, I'm thinking of you daily :hugs:

Prayerfulmom - that must have been a shock for you you :hugs: I had a rescue McDonald cerclage placed at 24 weeks a few years back, complete with bulging membranes etc. I managed to carry to 32 weeks with it and now have a happy and healthy 11 year old to show for it :) Also I was never on bed rest and carried on pretty much normally for the weeks between having it placed and labour, so I'm sure if I'd have been on bed rest I may well have carried further than that. I've since had a rescue cerclage placed at 20weeks, an elective at 14 weeks and now I'm on my 4th cerclage which again was an elective placed at 15 weeks this time. If anyone's proof that they work it's me. I sadly lost my first child due to incompetent cervix, but have 3 healthy daughters since and a boy on the way.

Please keep in touch with the thread the ladies here are so helpful and a lot of them have had to do strict bed rest like you are on now and have healthy children to show for it. Hang on in there, I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Baby maybe. (Sigh) hope! Congrats on your healthy babies and sorry for your loss:( . Thanks for sharing. What did your cerclage " feel" like???


----------



## baby_maybe

I struggle to remember now, it was so long ago, but I don't remember feeling huge amounts of pressure down there. Just that sort of sharp pain you get sometimes that feels like its very low down in your tummy/high up in your vjayjay. I think it's the stitch pulling and I quite often get it when baby kicks in that direction or sometimes if I get up too quick or change positions quickly. This pregnancy I have felt more pressure than ever before, but I'm blaming a lot of that on this being my 5th pregnancy, age and not so good pelvic floor muscles :haha: I do try to keep them toned but it's hard work when you're pregnant and can't feel them so well!!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

I think you will be fine. 5th times a charm&#128523;. I go back Monday to see my OB and peri. I'm praying the cervix has lengthened and funneling gone! Hey they might even let me up in a reclined position


----------



## baby_maybe

Haha thanks hun :)

Good luck for your appointment on Monday, I'll be hoping for a longer cervix for you. Don't worry too much if there is still some funnelling, a lot of ladies funnel right to the stitch and stay that way right until they have the stitch removed at term and still go overdue!


----------



## DAYDAY24

I went to 2 month checkup and was told i have a bv but to not take any meds to 12 weeks but suppose to get cerclage at 12 weeks ugh really irritated.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hey girls. Went to triage last night cause of lack of movement. Still having it! Trace showed movement that I never felt. Anyway.. it registered alot of uterine activity...assumin BH's. Was allowed home but now i am worried about lots of tightenings yet lack of movement. Didnt go home feeling v.reassured. In my notes it says the trqce was shown to a doc also as baby hr baseline was 150-155?! confused.


----------



## angel229

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this. Pardon the typing I am almost upside down on bedrest. I went to my peri last week on Thursday and baby girl looks great! I felt great!.... Until they did the transvanginal and saw her legs in the sac. Buldging into my cervix. I was hysterical. I went to the hospital and had an emergency cerclage the next day. The dr said he saw a little buldging and pushed it back as much as he could safely ANC did a McDonald's cerclage. I go back Monday for a follow up. I'm on bedrest and can only go to the bathroom for the first two weeks. No more work for me. I'm so sad and so scared. I'm a newlywed and I have a daughter from a previous relationship who was a 26 weeker who is PERFECT. I want to give my husband at least one healthy baby of his own. He is so good to me. I keep praying and I know God is able however the journey is scary. I need to hear more success stories to keep me going :(. I'm borderline paranoid about this cerclage. It feels like there is always something in your vagina. Is it suppose to feel like that? How do I know if something is wrong? I'm in progesterone injections and suppositories. Someone please share a similar story with a POSITIVE outcome. Thanks... Pray for us and I'll pray for you.

Hi prayerful,
My cerclage was placed at 18 Weeks with bulging membranes and a fully open cervix. I am funnelled all the way to stitch and cervix is showing 7mm closed and has been for 14 Weeks. The stitch is the only thing keeping me closed. I am now nearly 33 Weeks x x x with regards to feeling the stitch, I don't feel it as such but do get a lot of pressure down there and pain when I get Braxton Hicks but besides that all good x x x


----------



## baby_maybe

Hopeful, if it were me I'd definitely go back to triage and tell them you're still worried. I hope everything is ok for you :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Well she has moved a few times today and i called triage again this morning and had a lovely midwife let me know that my uterus will be more irritable and prone to BH's now that I have a stitch in place. x


----------



## baby_maybe

I agree about the braxton hicks I had them last time frequently from 24 weeks onwards and the same is already happening again. However if you're still worried about the amount of movement I'd insist on being seen again to put your mind at rest, You know what's normal for you and your baby, so don't let them fob you off :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hi angel 229,
Thanks for sharing your story! Congrats on making it so far, yay for you!!!!!'&#55357;&#56835;were you on bedrest the whole time? I am on bedrest and wondering what the dr is going to say at the follow up. If you were on bedrest was it strict an how did you survive??? I feel so helpless. My poor husband and six year old are doing everything :( . I can't even make my own meals....,


----------



## angel229

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Hi angel 229,
> Thanks for sharing your story! Congrats on making it so far, yay for you!!!!!'&#128515;were you on bedrest the whole time? I am on bedrest and wondering what the dr is going to say at the follow up. If you were on bedrest was it strict an how did you survive??? I feel so helpless. My poor husband and six year old are doing everything :( . I can't even make my own meals....,

I was on moderate bed rest for a while but as soon as I got to 24 Weeks he lifted it to rest when I can. Then from 28 Weeks I have pretty much resumed life as normal except going to work. I am fine with my 6 year old now but I struggle with my 1 year old. She spends most of her time at my mums cos I struggle lifting her and playing. Bed rest definitely helped in the first few Weeks after the stitch. Consultant told me once I reached 28 Weeks it didn't make much difference if the stitch was there or not as baby could no longer 'fall out', lol. Every consultant says different tho. X x x


----------



## baby_maybe

Your consultant said the same as mine angel. 28 weeks the worry over the IC isn't really there as the baby can't fall out! lol


----------



## ChovieGirl

I am scheduled to be induced tomorrow at 4am as my little man decided to stay put after having stitches placed and 4 months of bed rest. I am so excited but, getting very nervous as I never thought that I would be induced and I have heard that it ups your risk for having an emergency c-section. Please say a prayer for me that baby is healthy and all goes well delivering. 

I hope all you ladies are doing well!

Ich - I have been thinking about you and am sorry that you had to deal with that terrible storm and car accident. I hope things improve very soon.

Big hugs to all!!! :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi chovie, nice to hear from you hun :) Can't believe you're being induced after all the worry of second tri, but with IC it does often happen that way! I think I'm in for a long wait after my stitch comes out and may jut get to induction. I hope not, but I only missed it by a day last time, so I'm thinking more of the same is in order. DH says he going to try everything to get him out once my stitch is out, so we'll see how well that works when the time comes :haha:

Good luck for tomorrow, hopefully you won't end up with extra procedures from being induced but I guess you never know what will happen until youre there :hugs:


----------



## JustinsMama

Ich, how's it going on the eastern seaboard? How's it going with your car? How's baby? I've been thinking about you, t&p your way!

Update: had my 30 week OB appt today, got a manual exam. My 2+cm funneled cervix is closed and tight! Baby's head is high. I can move to more scheduled resting than modified bedrest. :happydance: She doesn't want to see me again for 2 weeks and doesn't need any u/s at this time. I am almost feeling like a normal pregnant woman!


----------



## baby_maybe

That's great news hun :happydance:


----------



## kimbotrav

hi justins muma just wanted to sa thats fab news :) bet it was great to hear xx


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys im still having issues....lost more plug 2 days ago a kind of pink brown and clear jelly bits and pieces and then yesterday i had what i think must be my bloddy show as it was bright red/and dark red jelly and abit of blood a few clots had a few increasd painful contractions last night so went up to hospial where the doctor checked me and said my cervix still looks the same she couldnt see any fresh blood and i could go home if i wanted and come back if pains increase ext she also did a blood test o check for infection.....im just really worried as if this is my plug and bloody show which i think it is as i had it last time i was pregnant before i went into labour surely they should be mo nitoring me more as labour could be soon?? maybe ?? what do you ladys think? also my swab showed i have ecoli which wil need treating when im in labour but am concerned where i have lost my plug so confused right now sorry to ramble on hope ure all ok xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

I'd go back and asked to be monitored more closely Kim. Better that and nothing happen than the other scenario. I think if you're losing plug they should be keeping a closer eye on you especially if they're worried about an infection.


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> I'd go back and asked to be monitored more closely Kim. Better that and nothing happen than the other scenario. I think if you're losing plug they should be keeping a closer eye on you especially if they're worried about an infection.

thats what i thought 2 and was thinking they need to be on guard to remove my stitch no one never seems to want to do anything other than my own consulatant and they never contact her...im also worried as im on the optimum trial and where i have been puting the pessaries up i couldnt really feel anything but now i can feel the stitch im seeing my consultant on tuesday but not sure if ill hold out till then last time i had my bloody show and waters went about 7 hours later i lost the blood yesterday about 2pmish and so far only few odd pains nothing major so just not sure what to do.....hope alls ok wiht you :) xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Kim, go back and demand to be monitored. Thats all I can say. Dont take no for an answer. I hope all is ok.


Ich-Thinking of u and hope u have power! x


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm good thanks Kim, more worried about you though! I agree with hopeful about going back to be monitored. When I went in at 32 weeks with my daughter they wouldn't let me out because they wanted to monitor me. I ended up having her later that week and I'd been to 3 hospitals in that time because they had to find somewhere with a neonatal bed available. I'm on the opptimum trial now too, just started on Tuesday :)


----------



## kimbotrav

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Kim, go back and demand to be monitored. Thats all I can say. Dont take no for an answer. I hope all is ok.
> 
> 
> Ich-Thinking of u and hope u have power! x

thankyou think i will go back tomoro ... i expect they will say where i am having not alot more bleeding and only the occassional pain just wish i could see my consultant sooner then tuesday xxx


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> I'm good thanks Kim, more worried about you though! I agree with hopeful about going back to be monitored. When I went in at 32 weeks with my daughter they wouldn't let me out because they wanted to monitor me. I ended up having her later that week and I'd been to 3 hospitals in that time because they had to find somewhere with a neonatal bed available. I'm on the opptimum trial now too, just started on Tuesday :)

yeah its realy strange al the doc did was an internal which usually she says its closed but she didnt say that last night which is concerning and just where there is no more blood she was happy for me to go home :wacko: i expect if my consultant knew i wouldnt have been going home just want tuesday to be here its all so worrying...did u experience plug loss/bloody show? do you think if i have had bloody show i could posibly go into labour every pain im getting in my cervix now is worrying me lol im thinking over time just horrile when doctors ARE rubish....glad alls good with you :) thats fab ure on the optimum hope u have progesterone :) i alsways wonder what mine is xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I did once I was in established labour, but they'd already confined my cervix was opening with the suture in place still! Shortly after that they took it out and let me labour and go on to deliver. I think you should request a call to your consultant and tell them you'll be satisfied once she has reviewed your notes again. Also that you're not happy to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## JustinsMama

kimbotrav said:


> hi ladys im still having issues....lost more plug 2 days ago a kind of pink brown and clear jelly bits and pieces and then yesterday i had what i think must be my bloddy show as it was bright red/and dark red jelly and abit of blood a few clots had a few increasd painful contractions last night so went up to hospial where the doctor checked me and said my cervix still looks the same she couldnt see any fresh blood and i could go home if i wanted and come back if pains increase ext she also did a blood test o check for infection.....im just really worried as if this is my plug and bloody show which i think it is as i had it last time i was pregnant before i went into labour surely they should be mo nitoring me more as labour could be soon?? maybe ?? what do you ladys think? also my swab showed i have ecoli which wil need treating when im in labour but am concerned where i have lost my plug so confused right now sorry to ramble on hope ure all ok xxx

Can you request to be monitored before Tuesday? Trust your gut! If you think labor is imminent, make sure someone hears you and listens to your concerns.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi prayerful and welcome :hugs: The other ladies have said it all really but just to add that I had awful pressure in my back passage from as early as 8wks with the twins, from 20wks that eased only to be replaced by a tampon-like sensation at the front end. It was scary and I permanently felt like I had something sitting low down inside. You have had bulging membranes, quite invasive vaginal surgery and now have a reasonably thick piece of tape holding your cervix closed - I would be more surprised if you felt nothing down below ;) 

All I can say is that I was plagued by sensations, aches and pains which all mimicked the preterm delivery of my second child, but which amounted to nothing last time around. Much of these symptoms are present, but largely overlooked by women without cervical issues and 'normal' pregnancies, but because you are aware, and have lots going on cervix/uterus/vaginal wise, you are bound not only to feel more, but to micro manage every twinge - and understandably so honey. Take care xxx

Kim - bleeding/loss of plug alone doesn't mean labour is around the corner and if your cervix looked closed then that's a good sign sweet. That said, you are anxious, there is a theoretical risk (especially given your experiences last time), so like the other ladies have said, keep pestering them to check again. Something is clearly going on cervix-wise for there to be a 'show', and it could well be that there are changes above the stitch, not detectable with a manual exam alone. I'd ask for a TVU to see exactly what's happening above and below the stitch. At the moment your contractions don't sound strong or regular enough to be causing cervical changes, or damage for that matter, but that could change if you are showing early signs of labour. 

Good luck and keep us posted xx

Chovie - good luck for tomorrow, look forward to hearing your baby news. Try not to worry about the induction, lots of ladies are induced and the labour can sometimes stretch out but lots avoid a section :hugs: 

JM :happydance: Yey for a well behaved cervix lol xx


----------



## JustinsMama

ChovieGirl said:


> I am scheduled to be induced tomorrow at 4am as my little man decided to stay put after having stitches placed and 4 months of bed rest. I am so excited but, getting very nervous as I never thought that I would be induced and I have heard that it ups your risk for having an emergency c-section. Please say a prayer for me that baby is healthy and all goes well delivering.
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing well!
> 
> Ich - I have been thinking about you and am sorry that you had to deal with that terrible storm and car accident. I hope things improve very soon.
> 
> Big hugs to all!!! :hugs:

Good luck!!!!! \\:D/


----------



## angel229

Good luck for today chovie x x x thinking of you x x


----------



## kimbotrav

lizziedripping said:


> Hi prayerful and welcome :hugs: The other ladies have said it all really but just to add that I had awful pressure in my back passage from as early as 8wks with the twins, from 20wks that eased only to be replaced by a tampon-like sensation at the front end. It was scary and I permanently felt like I had something sitting low down inside. You have had bulging membranes, quite invasive vaginal surgery and now have a reasonably thick piece of tape holding your cervix closed - I would be more surprised if you felt nothing down below ;)
> 
> All I can say is that I was plagued by sensations, aches and pains which all mimicked the preterm delivery of my second child, but which amounted to nothing last time around. Much of these symptoms are present, but largely overlooked by women without cervical issues and 'normal' pregnancies, but because you are aware, and have lots going on cervix/uterus/vaginal wise, you are bound not only to feel more, but to micro manage every twinge - and understandably so honey. Take care xxx
> 
> Kim - bleeding/loss of plug alone doesn't mean labour is around the corner and if your cervix looked closed then that's a good sign sweet. That said, you are anxious, there is a theoretical risk (especially given your experiences last time), so like the other ladies have said, keep pestering them to check again. Something is clearly going on cervix-wise for there to be a 'show', and it could well be that there are changes above the stitch, not detectable with a manual exam alone. I'd ask for a TVU to see exactly what's happening above and below the stitch. At the moment your contractions don't sound strong or regular enough to be causing cervical changes, or damage for that matter, but that could change if you are showing early signs of labour.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted xx
> 
> Chovie - good luck for tomorrow, look forward to hearing your baby news. Try not to worry about the induction, lots of ladies are induced and the labour can sometimes stretch out but lots avoid a section :hugs:
> 
> JM :happydance: Yey for a well behaved cervix lol xx

thnakyou lissie :) i wil ring them today and keep you all updated...its so frustrating when your not listened to :growlmad: they just leave everything down to my consultant but i only get to see her on a tuesday and phone cals to her are non exsistent but i will put my foot down....its also concerning me that usualy the doctor who i seen says my cervix is tightly closed where as this time she took longer to look and didn say it was closed wish i had asked he for more details but always tink after like you do lol its just all so confusing hope your ok xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Have you checked to see what she wrote in your notes Kim? I only ask because I always go through my notes when I've been to triage to make sure I've fully understood what they've told me. if I'm not sure I ring them when I get home and check with them again :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

So a friend said I should start my registry to keep me busy. I'm 18/1 with a rescue cerclage placed a week ago today. Hmmm what do you think? Anyone have a rescue cerclage with a great outcome?


----------



## lch28

Thinking of u today chovIe


----------



## DAYDAY24

Cerclage scheduled for dec 13 very nervous because of this bv and i dont get a scan before.


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Cerclage scheduled for dec 13 very nervous because of this bv and i dont get a scan before.

You're only ~2 months, right? You should be absolutely fine. At this point, your babies don't weight enough to do much damage. December 13 is only a little over a month away and at that point you'll be, what, 12-14 weeks? I haven't ever heard of a doctor doing a cerclage before that (except the pre-pregnancy ones) so I really wouldn't worry. Besides, your doctor wouldn't do anything she didn't feel safe with. :thumbup:

That being said, if anything doesn't feel right or you just need some reassurance, don't hesitate to call your doctor/nurse/hospital/etc.

Not sure how to help about the BV though. Maybe the medication they want to give you isn't something that should get to the babies during first tri. :shrug:

Anyway, :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby im really not nervous about cerclage but the bv causing problems with it


----------



## ShelbyLC

Oh. Right. :dohh: You said that, too. I blame pregnancy brain! :blush:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi DD - BV isn't a huge problem in pregnancy sweet so try not to worry. I was screened for it and tested positive at around 20wks with the twins but it caused no problems with the stitch despite me not being treated for it until several weeks after the test!

Think of it like this - if every pregnant woman were screened a huge percentage of them would be BV positive. It's a common bacteria and is a part of the usual vaginal 'flora and fauna', essentially harmless. 

What isn't known for definite is how much of a part this pathogen plays in ptl, and no one is sure if it causes it or becomes a problem only after ptl has set in for other reasons. Once the cervix is open, it can travel 'north' through the open cervix and into the uterus - it has been found in the uterus of some women after premature delivery. The current thinking is that it is only a potential issue after ptl and cervical dilation, but does not cause it - chicken and egg. if your cervix is closed (even in part), and the plug is intact it is near impossible for this bug to go anywhere beyond the vagina, and the uterus remains essentially sterile. 

When they do your surgery they will likely give you IV antibiotics anyway which will serve to eradicate this and any other bugs honey. In the meantime, it isn't a threat and in fact is only treated routinely these days in women who have previously had preterm births in order to 'cover all bases'. I had it, was treated (eventually), but it's possible it returned within weeks anyway. I wasn't screened again so was oblivious to it. In the UK women in the prem prevention clinic are generally screened once only, at 20wks, and treated accordingly - almost to rule everything out as a possible cause of ptl. There was no sense of urgency however, and I was treated as a precaution. In the weeks I had it I was unaware and it caused no ill effects. Hope that helps sweet xx


----------



## Firehol

Hope all goes well tomorrow chovie. 

I met the doctor today and he is happy!! Seemed quite positive. My cervix has shrunk only 1mm and he said that it will start to shrink anyway at this stage. Considering it has shrunk 15mm over 6 weeks previous I'm quite happy it only shrunk 1mm over the last 4. I guess progesterone and rest does help!!
No more cervical scans for me now though but I did insist I get the fibronectin test instead on my next visits to put my mind at ease. Although if it comes back positive will do the opposite!!
So 12 weeks to go I hope. 4 weeks ago I had my bags packed and was expecting to be in the maternity ward at any minute!!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thank you so much lizzie it made me feel so much better


----------



## lch28

well i have lots of reading to do on this thread but i am happy to announce that after 12days of hell my power is back! woohoo!!

and.. i am soo exicted to be 26 weeks today!


----------



## Agiboma

Welcome back Ich
@DD if you can get treated for the BV its always a goof thing


----------



## ShelbyLC

Wonderful news, lch! I'm sure you enjoyed a hot shower first thing :winkwink:

And congrats on 26 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## angel229

33 Weeks today x x x full of cold and chesty cough. Any remedies you would like to share?


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome back lch, so glad you got your power back on and happy 26 weeks :happydance:

Angel - not really any advice, but I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies!! next cervical length check on Nov 23rd. also to check my little mans kidneys because they were a bit large. hoping all is well.. my doc basically says i dont need to be on "bed rest" anymore, just no work or lifting and rest when i can. i must say its nice to be able to go to the store if i need too but still try to take it easy. my brother is taking me to buy a stroller today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its his gift. bless him. so so far i have a bassinet, stroller, and i got some more clothes because my mom bought me a nice 24 pc layette set! annd my dad is buying a crib. i feel much better because i was really stressing that i had absolutely nothing for baby! i realized yesterday my stitch will be out in 10/11 weeks. its insane how fast this pregnancy has gone


----------



## baby_maybe

Ah lch I think you'll be fine with your baby stuff. Honestly babies don't need that much to begin with so don't panic too much. Your brother sounds lovely for getting you the stroller, that a really thoughtful thing for him to do.

I keep thinking its not all that long until my stitch comes out too, crazy how fast pregnancy seems to be going by at the moment!


----------



## lch28

everyone has told me that! lol. im a new mama and of course will have lots to learn.. like, im also freaking out.. about what size to get clothes in.. newborn or 0-3 months. what if i get all newborn and they are too big? i guess i should just get a little of both. 

yes 2nd trimester is flying by! have heard 3rd drags on though


----------



## baby_maybe

Yeah 3rd tri does seem to take longer to go by than the other two! Although I'm hoping that it doesn't drag too much this time, I can't wait to meet my little man and see what/who he looks like :)

Oh and clothes, so far I've only got him newborn, up to 10lb size. My last baby was only 7lb6oz at birth and took some time to grow out of newborn size, but I know that might not be the same this time!


----------



## JustinsMama

lch28 said:


> everyone has told me that! lol. im a new mama and of course will have lots to learn.. like, im also freaking out.. about what size to get clothes in.. newborn or 0-3 months. what if i get all newborn and they are too big? i guess i should just get a little of both.
> 
> yes 2nd trimester is flying by! have heard 3rd drags on though

You can get a few NB just in case and always buy more after baby is born if you need to. My full term DD was born at 6'9'', 18 inches so was in NB for awhile. In fact, she was in preemie clothes for a couple weeks.


----------



## angel229

I definitely think you should only buy a few clothes to start with. From my experience you can't always go by weight. My first was 8 lb 1 and was in newborn for ages. My second weighed 7 lb 6 and was straight in 0-3 Coss she was long x x x


----------



## Agiboma

They grow out of the newborn stuff so quickly, I would not buy to much of it. I bought a lot of 3-6 months stuff for my sona nd he grew out of it so fast, some stuff he didnt even wear.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Agiboma said:


> Welcome back Ich
> @DD if you can get treated for the BV its always a goof thing

Thanks my doc doesn't want me to start med untill 12 weeks


----------



## lch28

thx ladies!


----------



## angel229

Hi ladies,

This cold is driving me made. I went to doctors today and they have put me on anti-biotics so hopefully along with the parcetamol i will combat this cough and cold. I hate taken medicine when I am pregnant but it is affecting my asthma and if that flares up then I would be on worse meds. Problem is I have a pain in my lower abdomen which I think is caused by all of the coughing, but it is worrying me. Has anyone else had any experience of this?


----------



## baby_maybe

It could just be muscles strain from all the coughing, but if you're really worried about it go get checked out. I hope those antibiotics knock it on the head for you :hugs:

AFM - Today is 'v' day, 24 weeks yay :dance:


----------



## lch28

happy v day!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Happy V Day! :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

Happy vday.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hi everyone! It's been awhile... Getting use to this bedrest thing. So here is my recap. At 17 weeks 1 day I got a rescue cerclage due to IC FUNNELING AND DILATED INNER OS. I went yesterday to see to OB and peri and both said things look okay. I don't know if they are being honest. I know doctors can't promise anything but I want to know my percentage of carrying this baby to viability. Peri said my cervix is now 1.2 cm compared to nothing when I went in at 17 weeks. I'm now 18 weeks 5 days and I'm looking for some support with similar stories.... Lets keep her in until at least 26 weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## angel229

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Hi everyone! It's been awhile... Getting use to this bedrest thing. So here is my recap. At 17 weeks 1 day I got a rescue cerclage due to IC FUNNELING AND DILATED INNER OS. I went yesterday to see to OB and peri and both said things look okay. I don't know if they are being honest. I know doctors can't promise anything but I want to know my percentage of carrying this baby to viability. Peri said my cervix is now 1.2 cm compared to nothing when I went in at 17 weeks. I'm now 18 weeks 5 days and I'm looking for some support with similar stories.... Lets keep her in until at least 26 weeks!!!!!!!

You can do it Prayerful - just make sure you stay on bedrest for a while and you will make it just like I have. Our circumstances are very similar so if I can do it so can you hun x x x x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

angel229 said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! It's been awhile... Getting use to this bedrest thing. So here is my recap. At 17 weeks 1 day I got a rescue cerclage due to IC FUNNELING AND DILATED INNER OS. I went yesterday to see to OB and peri and both said things look okay. I don't know if they are being honest. I know doctors can't promise anything but I want to know my percentage of carrying this baby to viability. Peri said my cervix is now 1.2 cm compared to nothing when I went in at 17 weeks. I'm now 18 weeks 5 days and I'm looking for some support with similar stories.... Lets keep her in until at least 26 weeks!!!!!!!
> 
> You can do it Prayerful - just make sure you stay on bedrest for a while and you will make it just like I have. Our circumstances are very similar so if I can do it so can you hun x x x xClick to expand...

Angel how far were you with your cerclage and how far are you now?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ladies :)

Angel - totally sympathise with your cold situation. Pregnancy always wreaks havoc with my sinuses and if I get a virus it leaves me with horrendous earache and a head which feels like it will explode!! Had one at 28wks with the twins and it was the worst part of being pregnant with them.........lingered for weeks and I could hardly breath. As for coughing, don't worry about the stitch, it's extremely unlikely that it would cause a problem hun - the stitch is very strong and relatively speaking e coughing causes minimal strain xx


----------



## angel229

Hi prayerful,

I was 18+6 when cerclage was placed on a fully open cervix. I am now 33+3 and cervix is measuring 7mm and had been for about 8 Weeks x x x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

What in the world???? 7 mm??? Oh God bless you and that baby. I just a melt down but you post helped me to dry my eyes. Amen! You go girl!and congrats on passing the age of viability. I have at least 52 more days until 26 weeks. I'm plan on praying everyday until I see her gorgeous face. Hats off to every mom on here. Motherhood truly starts at conception ! We can do it. I'm thankful for this forum.


----------



## AmyLouise89

I got my first cervical length scan today..they did a transvaginal ultrasound & cervix measured 3.35cm at 13 weeks 1 day. My ob said if its 2.5cm or less he'd do cerclage asap but since its in normal range hes going to try to wait Til 15-17 weeks but I'm still being seen weekly. He also said I have no infection & there's a little bit of scar tissue on cervix due to last time which he says is good cause it can make dialating early harder.


----------



## baby_maybe

I had mine done at 15 weeks this time Amy. It's best to get it in before any changes occur to your cervix, so I would push to get it in at 15 weeks if that is when he wants to wait until.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Dr called & said he wants to do another cervical length scan in 2 weeks then put cerclage in..I'm 13 weeks 3 days today so I figure ill be between 15-16 weeks. I see him again at 14 weeks for regular weekly appt.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hi, Ladies. Looks like the Procardia every 4 hours and bedrest just isn't working for me anymore. I'm in the hospital, having contractions, and dilated to 2.5cm. Doctors are doing everything they can to stop labor, but it looks like it's only a matter of time. One doctor said she wouldn't be surprised if the girls were here by the end of the week.

I'll try to keep you all updated and I hope you're all doing well. :flower:


----------



## AmyLouise89

He mainly wants to wait Til 15 weeks to make sure baby isnt going to miscarry even tho chances decreased at 12 weeks.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just took gd test did anyone else take one before cerclage


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Hi, Ladies. Looks like the Procardia every 4 hours and bedrest just isn't working for me anymore. I'm in the hospital, having contractions, and dilated to 2.5cm. Doctors are doing everything they can to stop labor, but it looks like it's only a matter of time. One doctor said she wouldn't be surprised if the girls were here by the end of the week.
> 
> I'll try to keep you all updated and I hope you're all doing well. :flower:

Shelby. Shelby Shelby. Those girls sound ready. Looks like you're going to have two princess's on your hands! Hold tight. Trust God and your doctors. You've done everything that you could. You are great! Lets nature taken its course. I'm praying for you and your beautiful little babies to come. You've passed viability so thts great. I had my daughter at 26 weeks 6 days and she is perfect. Be strong!


----------



## baby_maybe

Amy - that sounds about right, the two elective ones I've had have been placed at 14 weeks, and this time 15 weeks. Doesn't really make much difference as long as your cervix hasn't had any dramatic changes. If that happens it goes from being elective to rescue and although they can still have a good outcome, an elective is preferable. I've had both types (this is my 4th stitch now) and its only been the very first one which was placed on an open cervix with waters bulging that didn't get me to term. I'm a very good example of how good stitches can be :)

Shelby - you've done so great getting those girls to 28 weeks, I remember when you first posted here around 22 weeks so worried that you could go any minute. 28 weeks is a great milestone to have reached in terms of viability etc and if they are insistent on arriving this early I'm sure will do just fine with the extra care of the NICU :). Good luck and keep us posted with your updates :hugs:

Dday - I've had a GTT before but never before having a stitch placed. I think the last one I had done was over 30 weeks.


----------



## lch28

shelby thinking of you and your girls hun.. it is great you made it to 28 weeks , they will be perfect and do well. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey lch you're almost in third tri, well done hun :happydance:


----------



## lch28

thanks!! im headed to L&D when my mom gets home.. =[ ive felt a big decrease in movement the past 2 days. sure its just because of my anterior placenta but my doctor wants to see me


----------



## angel229

Thinking of you both, Shelby and ich x x x


----------



## Agiboma

Well if they are coming you are @ a good gestation, so most likely they will need little or no breathing assistance. Did you get the steroids for their lungs? With twins they usually give a double dosage? When i knew my son was coming @ 25 weeks i posted a lot int eh preemie section, their is so much information their and the ladies have been through it all, so lots of great advice. Good luck i hope they remain baking for some time longer.


----------



## ShelbyLC

I received one set of steroid shots at 22 weeks and a second set yesterday and today. :thumbup:

Thank you all for thinking of me (us) - it means a lot! :hugs:

lch - Hope things are okay. I'm sure everything's fine and he's just having a lazy couple of days. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hi girls. I am in hospital as having painless contractions every five mins. Been admitted n given steroids and will know more tomorrow. Cervix is closed apparently x


----------



## AmyLouise89

baby_maybe said:


> Amy - that sounds about right, the two elective ones I've had have been placed at 14 weeks, and this time 15 weeks. Doesn't really make much difference as long as your cervix hasn't had any dramatic changes. If that happens it goes from being elective to rescue and although they can still have a good outcome, an elective is preferable. I've had both types (this is my 4th stitch now) and its only been the very first one which was placed on an open cervix with waters bulging that didn't get me to term. I'm a very good example of how good stitches can be :)
> 
> Shelby - you've done so great getting those girls to 28 weeks, I remember when you first posted here around 22 weeks so worried that you could go any minute. 28 weeks is a great milestone to have reached in terms of viability etc and if they are insistent on arriving this early I'm sure will do just fine with the extra care of the NICU :). Good luck and keep us posted with your updates :hugs:
> 
> Dday - I've had a GTT before but never before having a stitch placed. I think the last one I had done was over 30 weeks.


Yea I had a rescue stitch at 18 weeks with bulging membranes but caught an infection so lost my baby girl at 20 weeks 5 days. This will be first elective stitch & Dr is keeping close eye on me for infection since I'm very prone to it. I'm excited but scared at same time!


----------



## Katece

Shelby and Ich: God bless you ladies! Thinking of you both (all 5 of you, actually!).


----------



## angel229

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Hi girls. I am in hospital as having painless contractions every five mins. Been admitted n given steroids and will know more tomorrow. Cervix is closed apparently x

Good luck hopeful, thinking of you x x x


----------



## Agiboma

@ hopeful hope all goes well and baby stays putt for a few more weeks.


----------



## baby_maybe

lch - hope everything is ok with your little man :hugs:

hopeful - keep us updated, cervix being closed is good, hopefully you'll be keeping baby in for a bit longer yet. I went in at 32 weeks with painless contractions with dd3 and still went to 40+!! :hugs:

Amy - I'm sorry about your infection the first time round. I went far too quickly with my first labour to do anything about it and I was massively infected too. Hopefully you will have a much better outcome with an elective suture :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thanks girls. Theyve decided to remove stitch. Will update when I can xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck hopeful, you're at a great gestation compared to with your son so baby should be fine with a slightly early arrival. My dd2 was born at 32 weeks and never needed any breathing help, she was home just short of 3 weeks after birth :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

GL baby 34 weeks is the ideal gestation if you are going early. LO will avoid breathing machines and a lot more, but i still hope LO stays baking for a few more weeks.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Baby maybe, what signs of infection did you exhibit if any? I had a rescue cerclage at 17 weeks with bulging membranes but was on iv antibiotics a day before the procedure, the day of and day after. They also sent me home on 2 different antibiotics. Hopefully no infection! Oh and today I hit my 19 week mark! 50 days to V day!! Yay


----------



## AmyLouise89

baby_maybe said:


> lch - hope everything is ok with your little man :hugs:
> 
> hopeful - keep us updated, cervix being closed is good, hopefully you'll be keeping baby in for a bit longer yet. I went in at 32 weeks with painless contractions with dd3 and still went to 40+!! :hugs:
> 
> Amy - I'm sorry about your infection the first time round. I went far too quickly with my first labour to do anything about it and I was massively infected too. Hopefully you will have a much better outcome with an elective suture :hugs:

I actually lost my first 2 baby girls. Dr just said "it happens" with first baby at 19 weeks 3 days so with 2nd baby I switched drs twice & same thing happened again so finally got diagnosed with IC by different Dr so this time I'm seeing him & getting elective stitch. I know the infection I had with 2nd baby was in my uterus & dried up fluid around baby..it was spreading throughout my body & almost had to get a hysterectomy.


----------



## baby_maybe

I didn't even realise I was infected until I went in to l&d in full blown labour, was fully dilated when they checked and then my waters went, which were 'very infected' as they later said. The baby and me both swabbed positive for gbs and initially they thought it was prem labour brought on by the infection alone. They later found, during my next pregnancy that my cervix was silently dilating and that in the first pregnancy this had happened which had let the gbs infection spread upwards and caused the prem labour.

Phew! I think that makes sense. I've swabbed for gbs in pregnancy since then but because I've had my cervix closely monitored and stitched shut it has never tracked anywhere or caused prem labour again thankfully.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey ladies.. I know we talk a lot about our cervixs here but how are you guys dealing with your husbands? Mine has been great and worried about me and the baby... I have a question and don't know who to ask or where to find the answer... How do you guys maintain intimacy with your spouse. Not trying to be gross and not looking for " details". Sorry , just worried. I'm only 19 weeks and we're newlyweds. :blush:


----------



## baby_maybe

Ok that's a good question hun and don't be embarrassed, pretty much nothing is tmi in this thread! 

It's hard, me and DH don't have sex at all whilst I'm pregnant until the stitch has been removed. That's one area I'm very cautious about as it just makes me feel uncomfortable and I would rather wait until much later in pregnancy when I know the baby would be fine if he decided to make an early appearance. DH finds this difficult but bless him he's gone through with it each and every time we've been expecting. I do try to 'help' him out in other ways though :blush: I think it would unreasonable of me not to, just because I'm off limits shouldn't mean he has to miss out altogether!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

baby_maybe said:


> Ok that's a good question hun and don't be embarrassed, pretty much nothing is tmi in this thread!
> 
> It's hard, me and DH don't have sex at all whilst I'm pregnant until the stitch has been removed. That's one area I'm very cautious about as it just makes me feel uncomfortable and I would rather wait until much later in pregnancy when I know the baby would be fine if he decided to make an early appearance. DH finds this difficult but bless him he's gone through with it each and every time we've been expecting. I do try to 'help' him out in other ways though :blush: I think it would unreasonable of me not to, just because I'm off limits shouldn't mean he has to miss out altogether!

Thanks! Appreciate the feedback. I guess I just to figure out how to approach him. He might run me off thinking I'm after something else and may think I'm playing a mean game! Lol. I'll figure something out! Thanks again!


----------



## angel229

Quick question. I know you will all say go get checked but thought I would ask first.

I have lower back pain in bum area, lots of tightening but irregular, when I get tightening a pulling sensation between legs, lots of nausea, general period pain feeling, feel like I need a poo (tmi). Any ideas?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

How irregular? Have u tried pain relief first?


----------



## kimbotrav

hi ladys hope your all ok i havent been able to get on for a while as we havent had internet....as i was still having lots of pain and bleeding my consultant decided to remove my stitch yesterday morning at 11am i was very scared it wasnt as straight forward as she had planned so was in alot of pain but all in all i thought i was very brave :) im now 34+4 and am stitch free its crazy i feel more relived down there now but my consultant kept me in over night as she thought i would go straight into labour but so far i havent i wil have to have csection if i do as had 2 already and baby breech so now its just waiting to see what happens does anyone know weather its normal to go into labour atraight away or for it to take a while im hoping i get to 36w that wud be brill xxxxxxx also forgeot to add how thriled i am wiht the stich asd i had it as an emergancy one placed at 18 weeks as i had dilated to 1 cm and it was extremely short that it held me until 34+w x


----------



## angel229

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> How irregular? Have u tried pain relief first?

dull ache permanently with tightenings between 2 and 5 an hour. Already taking paracetamol and anti biotics for chest infection x x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

angel229 said:


> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> How irregular? Have u tried pain relief first?
> 
> dull ache permanently with tightenings between 2 and 5 an hour. Already taking paracetamol and anti biotics for chest infection x xClick to expand...

I would get checked. Don't chance it! You've come so far and can still go all the way. Call your OB before they close. All the best Hun! Xo


----------



## angel229

It is 7.30 pm so if I still feel like this in morning I will call the hospital. Got a meal bought and paid for tomorrow night and going to see twilight on Saturday, bought and paid for. And a 2 nd birthday party to go to on Sunday, lol, typical.


----------



## DAYDAY24

hello everyone getting a cerclage placed in a couple weeks does it hurt kinda scared of being awake while they perform it


----------



## kimbotrav

hi dayday how far wil you be i had an emegant one placed at 18 weeks and i was also worried and scared altough it is strange as i was hung almost upside down lol it was a pretty straight forward procedure and i just felt like pulling ext but no pain an bleeding setled down after a couple of days ull be just fine :) i have just had mine removed at 34+3 so it did a fab job as i had my last baby at 29 weeks good luck xxxx


----------



## kimbotrav

angel229 said:


> It is 7.30 pm so if I still feel like this in morning I will call the hospital. Got a meal bought and paid for tomorrow night and going to see twilight on Saturday, bought and paid for. And a 2 nd birthday party to go to on Sunday, lol, typical.

hi angel i would definatel advise you to get checked if you still feel the same in the morning just to double check cervix is still closed ext :) also for peace of mind hope it eases for you tough and typical aways happens when you have plans doesnt it lol fx 4 u xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Angel - definitely get checked out hun, as a pp said even if it's just for peace of mind. Typical that you have so many things planned over the next few days, but babies just have this thing of arriving when it's most inconvenient!!

Dday - pretty much as Kim said, you don't feel any pain while getting the actual surgery, just some pulling and tugging. I've always found the spinal so effective when getting the suture that it takes absolutely ages to wear off after! As it wears off you will feel quite sore, mine usually is in the lower tummy area and it feels very crampy, this should tail off in the week after and also you will get spotting, some get more than others but again this usually has tailed off by a week afterwards. When will you be getting the stitch done?

Kim - glad to hear from you, still hanging on in there. Congrats on getting to 34 weeks before getting the suture out. I'm glad you're feeling more comfortable since getting it out and hopefully you can get to 36 weeks before you need to have your section. Will you be getting a planned section if you don't go into labour before term? Also will you be trying to turn your baby?

Hopeful - how are you? Did you get your stitch out today as you said earlier?


----------



## kimbotrav

hi maybe baby :) hope everythings ok wiht u.....i wont be trying to turn baby my last was breech and they think its because they havent enough room to trun around where i had a septum in my uterus and its stil quite heartshaped but i am booked in for csection at 29 weeks so hoping to go into labour before then :) just cant belivev i have made it 34 weeks 36would be fab then ill be all ready for his arrival xxxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks everyone i will be 13 weeks and its on dec 13


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Stitch is out. Drugged up on gas and air it hurt so freakin bad. Sorry im still in hosp with a bit of bleedin from removal and a bit crampy but contractions have settled now. Will catch up on everyone if allowed home tmoro. Got both doses of steroids in too xx


----------



## angel229

Thinking of you hopeful.hang in there a while longer x x x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

DAYDAY24 said:


> hello everyone getting a cerclage placed in a couple weeks does it hurt kinda scared of being awake while they perform it

No it doesn't hurt at all. Keep your eyes closed and picture holding your baby! I had one 2 weeks ago and it was a rescue so even though I was in there, if the doctor opened up the vajayjay and felt t wasn't safe, he wasn't going to do it. Talk about nervous. You can do it!!! We all did. After though, i felt like I had a tampon in. Some feel nothing! Praying for you!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Stitch is out. Drugged up on gas and air it hurt so freakin bad. Sorry im still in hosp with a bit of bleedin from removal and a bit crampy but contractions have settled now. Will catch up on everyone if allowed home tmoro. Got both doses of steroids in too xx

Congrats hopeful!!! Sending love your way!


----------



## Firehol

Woah! Seems lots been going on the last couple of days!!
Good luck shelby Ich and hopeful. I hope those babies are still cooking and you are all doing ok. Xx


----------



## angel229

Hi ladies,

Just to keep you updated. I rang the hospital this morning and they have asked me to come in to see a consultant. Hopefully it is nothing but I just don't feel right. Will keep you posted as to what they say x x x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Kim.. why was your stitch removed at week 34?


----------



## Agiboma

@hopeful how did you make out, hope all is well!


----------



## baby_maybe

Kim - I'm fine thanks, have my 24 week midwife appointment today, no consultant until 26 weeks :) Little man has been moving around lots so hopefully everything is fine and I can relax for another couple of weeks!

I didn't realise you had a septum, that explains the not turning then! Hope you get a bit further on before your section :)

Hopeful - glad you got the steroids in, they make a huge amount of difference. Keep us updated :hugs:

Angel - good luck with getting checked out, let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## kimbotrav

babymaybe- thats fab news so glad alls well :) be great when u get to 26 weeks then 28:) xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Can't wait Kim, 30 weeks which is xmas eve I'll breathe a massive sigh of relief!


----------



## kimbotrav

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Kim.. why was your stitch removed at week 34?

hi hopeful i had it removed as i had been contracting on and off for weeks and had a lot of bleeding was loosing my plug and the last night i couldnt even sleep as iwas in so much pain so my consultant took the decition it needed to come out. as soon as it came out which was a nigtmare in is self i felt much better down there and am now home after 1 night stay in hospital to see when or if i go intolabour. so happy the stitch got me this far i had it as an emergency at 18 weeks as i was very short and dilated to 1cm had my last baby at 29 weeks. now its waiting game hoping to get to 36 weeks xx
just redingback through have you had yours removed to?? x


----------



## kimbotrav

i bet u will babymaybe :) not long now it will fly by :) never thought id get to 34 weeks u can do it 2 xx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Oh my so happy for you guys! Everyone is at or past viability. I have 7 more weeks to go! Don't you all give birth and I'm the only one left! Lol somebody better carry past 40 weeks at least until I'm 26... I'm only at 19 and 1!!!!:cry: but seriously I'm happy for all you soon to be post cerclage Mimas!!!:happydance: anyone having a c section? That's the plan for me... I also wanted an abdominal cerclage placed at the same time so I don't have any more emergencies in the future. Any advice? Or is it too soon to start asking?


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm sure I'll still be here at past 40 weeks hun, my last one stayed in until 41+3 even though the stitch was removed at 36!!

Not having a section, unless something happens later on that determines that for me.

I'm not sure about the abdominal suture and when you would get it placed. I think they only tend to place those where the is evidence that a cervical suture does not work for an individual. You can always ask your OB next time you see them and see what they're thoughts are on it.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

baby_maybe said:


> I'm sure I'll still be here at past 40 weeks hun, my last one stayed in until 41+3 even though the stitch was removed at 36!!
> 
> Not having a section, unless something happens later on that determines that for me.
> 
> I'm not sure about the abdominal suture and when you would get it placed. I think they only tend to place those where the is evidence that a cervical suture does not work for an individual. You can always ask your OB next time you see them and see what they're thoughts are on it.

Thanks! I did some research and abdominal cerclages are placed pre pregnancy and is most effective. I'm hoping since he has to cut me might as well do it now so I don't have to get a spinal again. That was the scariest part for me. But, we'll see. Good luck on your weeks to come and congrats on all the baby girls


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

angel229 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to keep you updated. I rang the hospital this morning and they have asked me to come in to see a consultant. Hopefully it is nothing but I just don't feel right. Will keep you posted as to what they say x x x

Hope all is ok x


----------



## angel229

Hi,

Back from the hospital. They said that I am having really bad BH but everything fine. Not convinced as she didn't check my cervix, BP or seem to be listening to my complaints. Have been given Codeine for the BH pain and anti sickness tablets for the nausea. I find out in 2 weeks when I will be booked in for my C-section which I am hoping will not be long after that but if consultant (not mine the registrar) gets her way I won't be booked in til near on 40 weeks :-(. The pressure I am feeling in my bum is horrendous and the pain on cervix when I have the BH is unbareable. But what do I know, I am just the mother, lol.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

kimbotrav said:


> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> Kim.. why was your stitch removed at week 34?
> 
> hi hopeful i had it removed as i had been contracting on and off for weeks and had a lot of bleeding was loosing my plug and the last night i couldnt even sleep as iwas in so much pain so my consultant took the decition it needed to come out. as soon as it came out which was a nigtmare in is self i felt much better down there and am now home after 1 night stay in hospital to see when or if i go intolabour. so happy the stitch got me this far i had it as an emergency at 18 weeks as i was very short and dilated to 1cm had my last baby at 29 weeks. now its waiting game hoping to get to 36 weeks xx
> just redingback through have you had yours removed to?? xClick to expand...

Ah. I was admitted two nights ago with painless contractions but ctg showed them five mins apart. Then 3mins apart. They decided to take stitch out last night. Was awful. Just been discharged now as contractions have died down. Getting them still but not regularly. Spotting a bit too still. Did they check your cervix after removal? I do feel better now mine is out too. Just exhausted from lack of sleep. How r u?


----------



## lch28

good luck hopeful thinking of u..

sorry for the lack of update ladies. the baby is fine.. the minute i laid down she was strapping the monitor on and he kicked her! they probably thought i was nuts!!!! 

angel i hope all is well..

i didnt think the stitch hurt. It took about 30 min and i just felt pulling like mentioned above. The only thing that hurt was that i had a spinal and after wards my bladder was so painfully full but I couldnt pee. I was having awful cramps and thought it was stitch related. After i finally managed to pee they went away and i felt much better. 

I am 27 weeks !


----------



## kimbotrav

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> Kim.. why was your stitch removed at week 34?
> 
> hi hopeful i had it removed as i had been contracting on and off for weeks and had a lot of bleeding was loosing my plug and the last night i couldnt even sleep as iwas in so much pain so my consultant took the decition it needed to come out. as soon as it came out which was a nigtmare in is self i felt much better down there and am now home after 1 night stay in hospital to see when or if i go intolabour. so happy the stitch got me this far i had it as an emergency at 18 weeks as i was very short and dilated to 1cm had my last baby at 29 weeks. now its waiting game hoping to get to 36 weeks xx
> just redingback through have you had yours removed to?? xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah. I was admitted two nights ago with painless contractions but ctg showed them five mins apart. Then 3mins apart. They decided to take stitch out last night. Was awful. Just been discharged now as contractions have died down. Getting them still but not regularly. Spotting a bit too still. Did they check your cervix after removal? I do feel better now mine is out too. Just exhausted from lack of sleep. How r u?Click to expand...

yeah our stprys sound pretty much the same :) my removal was also unbearable my poor husbands hand was white lol :haha: was nice he could share some pain for a change. they did check me and said i was closed but i wasnt closed wiht stitch in so not to sure how they figured that one :shrug: really thought i was going to go straight into labour tough did you? but so far only few niggles so we shall see....glad your ok :) im back home to feels like i have never been away running after my little 1 year old just nice to not feel the stitch puling when i bend over or something xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

angel229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Back from the hospital. They said that I am having really bad BH but everything fine. Not convinced as she didn't check my cervix, BP or seem to be listening to my complaints. Have been given Codeine for the BH pain and anti sickness tablets for the nausea. I find out in 2 weeks when I will be booked in for my C-section which I am hoping will not be long after that but if consultant (not mine the registrar) gets her way I won't be booked in til near on 40 weeks :-(. The pressure I am feeling in my bum is horrendous and the pain on cervix when I have the BH is unbareable. But what do I know, I am just the mother, lol.

Aww hun I hope ur feeling much better. Hope u get an earlier section date too. What us IC ladies go through eh!!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

kimbotrav said:


> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> Kim.. why was your stitch removed at week 34?
> 
> hi hopeful i had it removed as i had been contracting on and off for weeks and had a lot of bleeding was loosing my plug and the last night i couldnt even sleep as iwas in so much pain so my consultant took the decition it needed to come out. as soon as it came out which was a nigtmare in is self i felt much better down there and am now home after 1 night stay in hospital to see when or if i go intolabour. so happy the stitch got me this far i had it as an emergency at 18 weeks as i was very short and dilated to 1cm had my last baby at 29 weeks. now its waiting game hoping to get to 36 weeks xx
> just redingback through have you had yours removed to?? xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah. I was admitted two nights ago with painless contractions but ctg showed them five mins apart. Then 3mins apart. They decided to take stitch out last night. Was awful. Just been discharged now as contractions have died down. Getting them still but not regularly. Spotting a bit too still. Did they check your cervix after removal? I do feel better now mine is out too. Just exhausted from lack of sleep. How r u?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah our stprys sound pretty much the same :) my removal was also unbearable my poor husbands hand was white lol :haha: was nice he could share some pain for a change. they did check me and said i was closed but i wasnt closed wiht stitch in so not to sure how they figured that one :shrug: really thought i was going to go straight into labour tough did you? but so far only few niggles so we shall see....glad your ok :) im back home to feels like i have never been away running after my little 1 year old just nice to not feel the stitch puling when i bend over or something xxClick to expand...

They never checked me after removal. I had gas n air the whole time lol. I was so high off it. Dont think it helped the pain it just sent me cuckoo lolol. Ur poor hubby..Mine was laughin at me! I thought I would labour but the tightenings are nowhere near regular now just all over the place. Had some crampin but think iys just from the removal itself more than anything. Just under three weeks n i will be term. As will u! Wonder if we make it!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

angel229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Back from the hospital. They said that I am having really bad BH but everything fine. Not convinced as she didn't check my cervix, BP or seem to be listening to my complaints. Have been given Codeine for the BH pain and anti sickness tablets for the nausea. I find out in 2 weeks when I will be booked in for my C-section which I am hoping will not be long after that but if consultant (not mine the registrar) gets her way I won't be booked in til near on 40 weeks :-(. The pressure I am feeling in my bum is horrendous and the pain on cervix when I have the BH is unbareable. But what do I know, I am just the mother, lol.

Angel, listen to your body. She didn't even check you? Horrible! Try to stay hydrated, pack your hospital bag and avoid the codeine if you can. I'm a c section mommy so I don't know about labor but I am a nurse and codeine will decrease your ability to feel if something is off. Play it safe! Proud of you for coming so far!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Omg I think I need forum! I'm the only left with a stitch??? Lol hope you lovely Mommas come back to visit. :winkwink:


----------



## angel229

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> angel229 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Back from the hospital. They said that I am having really bad BH but everything fine. Not convinced as she didn't check my cervix, BP or seem to be listening to my complaints. Have been given Codeine for the BH pain and anti sickness tablets for the nausea. I find out in 2 weeks when I will be booked in for my C-section which I am hoping will not be long after that but if consultant (not mine the registrar) gets her way I won't be booked in til near on 40 weeks :-(. The pressure I am feeling in my bum is horrendous and the pain on cervix when I have the BH is unbareable. But what do I know, I am just the mother, lol.
> 
> Angel, listen to your body. She didn't even check you? Horrible! Try to stay hydrated, pack your hospital bag and avoid the codeine if you can. I'm a c section mommy so I don't know about labor but I am a nurse and codeine will decrease your ability to feel if something is off. Play it safe! Proud of you for coming so far!Click to expand...

Thanks hun,

I plan on avoiding the codeine anyway. The anti sickness tablets seem to have helped tho. I have had 2 previous c-sections both after long groulling hours of labor so this time I am straight in for section - no waiting. Never had waters break on me, so don't know what that feels like and both of my other pregnancies have both been anterior placentas (this is posterier). Both labours where in my back and never felt any pain in my stomach whatsoever. These pains are everywhere, front and back. Never had BH before either. Everything feels so new as I can't refer them to my past experiences. Back to see the consultant 2 weeks today (hopefully will se consultant not registrar) to be booked in.

Must be helpful being a nurse and having people at hand to talk to. You have the advantage of having a medical mind x x x where are you located UK or USA?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

angel229 said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel229 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Back from the hospital. They said that I am having really bad BH but everything fine. Not convinced as she didn't check my cervix, BP or seem to be listening to my complaints. Have been given Codeine for the BH pain and anti sickness tablets for the nausea. I find out in 2 weeks when I will be booked in for my C-section which I am hoping will not be long after that but if consultant (not mine the registrar) gets her way I won't be booked in til near on 40 weeks :-(. The pressure I am feeling in my bum is horrendous and the pain on cervix when I have the BH is unbareable. But what do I know, I am just the mother, lol.
> 
> Angel, listen to your body. She didn't even check you? Horrible! Try to stay hydrated, pack your hospital bag and avoid the codeine if you can. I'm a c section mommy so I don't know about labor but I am a nurse and codeine will decrease your ability to feel if something is off. Play it safe! Proud of you for coming so far!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> I plan on avoiding the codeine anyway. The anti sickness tablets seem to have helped tho. I have had 2 previous c-sections both after long groulling hours of labor so this time I am straight in for section - no waiting. Never had waters break on me, so don't know what that feels like and both of my other pregnancies have both been anterior placentas (this is posterier). Both labours where in my back and never felt any pain in my stomach whatsoever. These pains are everywhere, front and back. Never had BH before either. Everything feels so new as I can't refer them to my past experiences. Back to see the consultant 2 weeks today (hopefully will se consultant not registrar) to be booked in.
> 
> Must be helpful being a nurse and having people at hand to talk to. You have the advantage of having a medical mind x x x where are you located UK or USA?Click to expand...

USA. Actually...,, a medical mind is not always good. You know everything that CAN go wrong:( . Like I want more kids but I know the risks .... Oh well one thing at a time right? Congrats again on being so close! Any names?


----------



## angel229

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> angel229 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel229 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Back from the hospital. They said that I am having really bad BH but everything fine. Not convinced as she didn't check my cervix, BP or seem to be listening to my complaints. Have been given Codeine for the BH pain and anti sickness tablets for the nausea. I find out in 2 weeks when I will be booked in for my C-section which I am hoping will not be long after that but if consultant (not mine the registrar) gets her way I won't be booked in til near on 40 weeks :-(. The pressure I am feeling in my bum is horrendous and the pain on cervix when I have the BH is unbareable. But what do I know, I am just the mother, lol.
> 
> Angel, listen to your body. She didn't even check you? Horrible! Try to stay hydrated, pack your hospital bag and avoid the codeine if you can. I'm a c section mommy so I don't know about labor but I am a nurse and codeine will decrease your ability to feel if something is off. Play it safe! Proud of you for coming so far!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> I plan on avoiding the codeine anyway. The anti sickness tablets seem to have helped tho. I have had 2 previous c-sections both after long groulling hours of labor so this time I am straight in for section - no waiting. Never had waters break on me, so don't know what that feels like and both of my other pregnancies have both been anterior placentas (this is posterier). Both labours where in my back and never felt any pain in my stomach whatsoever. These pains are everywhere, front and back. Never had BH before either. Everything feels so new as I can't refer them to my past experiences. Back to see the consultant 2 weeks today (hopefully will se consultant not registrar) to be booked in.
> 
> Must be helpful being a nurse and having people at hand to talk to. You have the advantage of having a medical mind x x x where are you located UK or USA?Click to expand...
> 
> USA. Actually...,, a medical mind is not always good. You know everything that CAN go wrong:( . Like I want more kids but I know the risks .... Oh well one thing at a time right? Congrats again on being so close! Any names?Click to expand...

We have chosen Scarlett Elizabeth x x x my other 2 are Emily Rachael (aged 6) and Hannah Isobel (just 1) x x x you?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

We're still discussing. I actually like the name starlet:) oh my you have all girls!! This is girl number 2 for our family. How is daddy coping???


----------



## angel229

he is coping quite well, he works long hours so I think it takes his mind off it. He keeps telling people that his life will be hell living with 4 versions of me, lol. We are definitely going to have to renovate the bathroom and en suite.

You have found out what you are having already??? thats early. In the UK they don't look til your 20 week scan and if they can't tell by that scan then tough until baby is born, lol as you have no more scans (unless complications like ours). It took 4 scans to tell that I was having a another girl x x Starlet is a nice name, different x x x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Kim..are u cramping? I have just had some pretty severe cramping causing me to pace up and down the house!! Few more tightenings too


----------



## Alisa F

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Omg I think I need forum! I'm the only left with a stitch??? Lol hope you lovely Mommas come back to visit. :winkwink:

I've still got my stitch in until 13th dec when little fella will be 35+6. Fingers crossed I make it to removal date. Hope your bubba hangs in there too cooking for many more weeks.


----------



## baby_maybe

I've still got my stitch in too hun. Think mine will still be in until at least early feb :)


----------



## lch28

i still have my stitch. got 10 more weeks till removal lol. cant believe it!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Just popping in to let you girls know I'm still here! I'm still having the occasional contraction (sometimes they become regular and then die off again; a few hours they were about 2-3 minutes apart) but I haven't dilated any more and I'm still holding steady at 2.5cm. So far, the doctors have given be a 15 hour course of Magnesium and a 24 hour course of Ibuprofen. We've just started me back on the Procardia, which I was taking prior to being admitted, to see if that will work now that things have settled down a little.

Not sure how long I can hold on, but I'm trying. On top of the contractions, the doctors have noticed something funny going on with Baby B's heart. Her heart rate keeps fluctuaring and it's got them worried. Hopefully it's nothing major and they won't feel the need to deliver me (though they were talking about it last night).

Anyway, keeping our fingers crossed that these little girls decide to stay in a little longer. I'll keep you all updated on how things go. :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thinking of you shelby :hugs:


----------



## kimbotrav

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Kim..are u cramping? I have just had some pretty severe cramping causing me to pace up and down the house!! Few more tightenings too

hi hopefull how strange i have also had on of back ache and s few tightenings lol but usually i wake in morning and they have all eased how you feeling now? x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Just popping in to let you girls know I'm still here! I'm still having the occasional contraction (sometimes they become regular and then die off again; a few hours they were about 2-3 minutes apart) but I haven't dilated any more and I'm still holding steady at 2.5cm. So far, the doctors have given be a 15 hour course of Magnesium and a 24 hour course of Ibuprofen. We've just started me back on the Procardia, which I was taking prior to being admitted, to see if that will work now that things have settled down a little.
> 
> Not sure how long I can hold on, but I'm trying. On top of the contractions, the doctors have noticed something funny going on with Baby B's heart. Her heart rate keeps fluctuaring and it's got them worried. Hopefully it's nothing major and they won't feel the need to deliver me (though they were talking about it last night).
> 
> Anyway, keeping our fingers crossed that these little girls decide to stay in a little longer. I'll keep you all updated on how things go. :thumbup:

No worries Shelby! Baby b is just a little stressed about the hospital and meds!! Lol you all will be fibe


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Yay I have some stitchers left! :)


----------



## Firehol

Keep holding on shelby!! Thinking of you.


----------



## angel229

Thinking of you Shelby, stay calm and relax x x

My stitch isn't coming out until my section prayerful x x,x


----------



## lch28

thinking of you and your girls Shelby :hugs:

so do most docs do removal at 36 weeks or 37?


----------



## ShelbyLC

We've been moved out of L&D to the Long Term High Risk floor. :happydance: Who knows how long I'll be here, but it doesn't really matter. The girls are still cooking and that's what counts. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

soo happy to hear that hun!!!


----------



## Agiboma

Your not alone i still have my Abdominal stitch and im not that far ahead of you, so you got some company!!!


----------



## Agiboma

@ Shelby keep those baby's baking mama!!!!


----------



## Alisa F

Shelby - thinking of you snd the girls and sending loads of positive vibes your way so they stay cooking xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thinking of u Shelby!! Keep us updated x 

Kim cramps are coming and going... no idea whats happening! x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Thinking of u Shelby!! Keep us updated x
> 
> Kim cramps are coming and going... no idea whats happening! x

Stay hydrated hopeful!!


----------



## lch28

i have my next cervical length check on Friday ladies. Should i expect to be funnelled to the stitch and a significant amount shorter then I was at 20 weeks? I will be 28 weeks exactly. at 16 weeks I was over 4 cm, at 20 and 21 i was 2.9 cm


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

What did you ladies do to distract yourselves and pass time?


----------



## penuche

Hello everyone. I am on Day 4 of bed rest now after being discharged from the hospital at the beginning of the week after a routine ultrasound discovered a funnelling cervix. I had an emergency cerclage put in at exactly 21 weeks, and am now trying to hold tight and hope that my twins stay in there!!! We are hoping to make it to at least 32 weeks, though unfortunately that is still a ways away (end of Jan!). 

I've been reading through the posts and it sounds like lots of us are going through similar experiences, so I thought I'd join in, share my own story, and wish you all good luck :)


----------



## kimbotrav

penuche said:


> Hello everyone. I am on Day 4 of bed rest now after being discharged from the hospital at the beginning of the week after a routine ultrasound discovered a funnelling cervix. I had an emergency cerclage put in at exactly 21 weeks, and am now trying to hold tight and hope that my twins stay in there!!! We are hoping to make it to at least 32 weeks, though unfortunately that is still a ways away (end of Jan!).
> 
> I've been reading through the posts and it sounds like lots of us are going through similar experiences, so I thought I'd join in, share my own story, and wish you all good luck :)

hi penuche welcome :) this is a great forum and the ladys all lovely hopefully it wil do a fab job like it did for me and keep them cooking for you :) i had emergent stitch fitted at 18 weeks and held untill 34+3 i have just had it removed was thrilled....im sure all will be just fine for you 2 lots of rest is a must :flower: xxxxx


----------



## kimbotrav

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Thinking of u Shelby!! Keep us updated x
> 
> Kim cramps are coming and going... no idea whats happening! x

hi hopefull me 2 its weird like i said tough all stopped this morning lol its all confusing isnt it xxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

penuche said:


> Hello everyone. I am on Day 4 of bed rest now after being discharged from the hospital at the beginning of the week after a routine ultrasound discovered a funnelling cervix. I had an emergency cerclage put in at exactly 21 weeks, and am now trying to hold tight and hope that my twins stay in there!!! We are hoping to make it to at least 32 weeks, though unfortunately that is still a ways away (end of Jan!).
> 
> I've been reading through the posts and it sounds like lots of us are going through similar experiences, so I thought I'd join in, share my own story, and wish you all good luck :)

Hey penuche, sorry to hear. I had one placed at 17 weeks. I'm 19/2 now. Talk about a ways to go. It's hard and for me not much easier but I tAke it a day at a time. This forum , prayer and friends make it bearable. Think about the little ones and lots of rest!!! Bedrest I think helps


----------



## penuche

Thanks for the welcome :) 

Glad to hear things are going well so far for your Kimbotrav! When you say your cerclage held until 34 weeks, was that when your doc decided to take it out, or did you have some kind of bleeding or complication? Not really sure what to expect with the stitches, so every little cramp and twinge is scary!!! 34 weeks is awesome though - crossing fingers you go all the way!

Prayerfulmom - I feel for you!!! It is rough being so early on still, but it sounds like there are lots of women who have gone the distance and had healthy babies. Hopefully we will both make it a lot further before these babies come.

Can I ask you ladies about your progress so far? I am only day 4 of bed rest like I said, but two mornings so far I have had bright red spotting when I've woken up and gone for a pee. It didn't last long and didn't get any heavier, so I'm hoping it's not a bad sign, but has anything like that happened to you?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

penuche said:


> Thanks for the welcome :)
> 
> Glad to hear things are going well so far for your Kimbotrav! When you say your cerclage held until 34 weeks, was that when your doc decided to take it out, or did you have some kind of bleeding or complication? Not really sure what to expect with the stitches, so every little cramp and twinge is scary!!! 34 weeks is awesome though - crossing fingers you go all the way!
> 
> Prayerfulmom - I feel for you!!! It is rough being so early on still, but it sounds like there are lots of women who have gone the distance and had healthy babies. Hopefully we will both make it a lot further before these babies come.
> 
> Can I ask you ladies about your progress so far? I am only day 4 of bed rest like I said, but two mornings so far I have had bright red spotting when I've woken up and gone for a pee. It didn't last long and didn't get any heavier, so I'm hoping it's not a bad sign, but has anything like that happened to you?

I had no bleeding after my procedure just a spot here or there a day or two after the procedure. I heard some bleeding is normal after but if it continues , gets worse or is accompanied by any other symptoms I would call the dr or go into the ER. Take it easy. I timed my bathroom breaks. I would try to go like every two to three hours and I kept my booty higher than my chest for the first week. I did everything I could to make sure I kept as much pressure off my cervix as possible. I'm a little over 2 weeks in and I still pay attention to every little sensation. It gets better with time I hear! :) hopefully we can keep them in at least until the 30's week.


----------



## lizziedripping

Woah ladies, what did I miss!?! Two days and the thread has moved on 6 pages - :shock: Is everyone ok?

Kim, Hopeful - how're you doing now? Sorry stitch removal was so tough :hugs: It sounds as though you're both experiencing some contraction like activity since? Hope you can hang on a few more weeks - more than possible in my experience :)

Shelby - your contractions aren't unusual for twins anyway, even for women with no cervical issues. It may well just be a feature of the pregnancy for you sweetie. You have done so well to make it this far. You and the girls are always in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

Welcome panuche :flower: Red spotting is to be expected after stitch. If its bright red then it's likely coming from the stitch sight as your body tries to heal around it. It's quite an aggressive procedure so don't be worried by some initial cramps, bleeding etc. if after a week or so it hasn't settled, or you get thick, clot like material coming away then it's always worth getting a check up. Please be assured tho that many more women make it to term than don't with an elective stitch, so you should remain cautiously optimistic darlin' xx

Ich - your cervix is unlikely to have changed significantly now sweet. Because it remained fully closed at your last check I'd be surprised if it had funneled now - that said its possible but nothing to be worried about. It's normal to be funneled to the stitch with an IC, and means that the stitch is very much doing its job :) xx

Hi to everyone else, and so sorry if I've missed any specific queries. As ever, trying desperately to grab a few moment between coughs, sneezes, toddler tantrums, sibling rivalry and increasing amounts of homework lol. All of you are never far from my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> What did you ladies do to distract yourselves and pass time?

Husband's credit card + Internet = perfect solution :rofl:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hi Lizzie. I am getting tightenings on and off now. sometimes painful. Sometimes not. Backache, heartburn and pelvic pressure. I am wondering if my cervix is even still closed. Hoping I can make it to 36weeks+ but who knows. They had to take it out cause ctg was recording contractions at five min intervals for a few hours. Not sure if stitch removal has increased the intensity or cramps in general... or if I am in fact in early labour?! No idea. Trying to stay home as long as I can tho x


----------



## penuche

Had a doctor friend visit today (not an OB though) and she was mentioning her concern about the risk of blood clots for pregnant women on bed rest. Wondering if any of your OBs had brought this up (I won't see mine again until Wednesday), and if you were doing anything to try and prevent it? I am trying to keep my legs moving in bed, but thought it might help to ask around for other suggestions!

(Just realized I officially be 22 weeks tomorrow - I guess every day really does count when it comes to potential preterm labour!)


----------



## penuche

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Hi Lizzie. I am getting tightenings on and off now. sometimes painful. Sometimes not. Backache, heartburn and pelvic pressure. I am wondering if my cervix is even still closed. Hoping I can make it to 36weeks+ but who knows. They had to take it out cause ctg was recording contractions at five min intervals for a few hours. Not sure if stitch removal has increased the intensity or cramps in general... or if I am in fact in early labour?! No idea. Trying to stay home as long as I can tho x

Have you called your doctor??? Hang in there!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## penuche

Lizzie - I see in your signature that your Evie was born at 24 weeks! Did you know about your IC/did they do a cerclage? Or was it a surprise? How is she doing these days now that she's older??

I'm still so far away from being at term, so I'm trying to prepare for potentially having these babies super early...


----------



## lizziedripping

penuche said:


> Hello everyone. I am on Day 4 of bed rest now after being discharged from the hospital at the beginning of the week after a routine ultrasound discovered a funnelling cervix. I had an emergency cerclage put in at exactly 21 weeks, and am now trying to hold tight and hope that my twins stay in there!!! We are hoping to make it to at least 32 weeks, though unfortunately that is still a ways away (end of Jan!).
> 
> I've been reading through the posts and it sounds like lots of us are going through similar experiences, so I thought I'd join in, share my own story, and wish you all good luck :)

Hi Pen - just had a moment to read back properly through your post and realised that you're actually carrying twins! Sorry hun, I hadn't noticed before.

Funneling with twins is actually fairly common, and much of the time is only because you are carrying two babies (not usual, and our bodies aren't made for it), and not because you have a genuinely incompetent cervix. Also, yours had only begun to funnel at 21wks which means it had actually held out quite well agai st the weight of two (your uterus is carrying the equivalent of a 28wk singleton pregnancy). Although your stitch is an emergent one, the fact that it was placed well before dilation or significant shortening means it stands an excellent chance of working well for you sweet.

If worst came to worst, and your babies were to deliver before 30wks (which is not as likely as you might think), then twins have an advantage over singles in that mother nature matures their major organs faster in anticipation of a premature arrival! They often do better than a singleton of a similar gestation - tho I am still fairly confident that you'll make several more weeks yet honey :)

As regards Evie, her premature arrival was a complete shock after previously carrying my first baby to term. I did have an emergency stitch placed with her, but at 23wks and with a dilated cervix and membranes bulging it unfortunately only bought her an extra week in utero. Though I still wish I could have carried her to atleast 28wks, given her shaky start she is now a happy, healthy 8yr old with the most generous, loving nature. Apart from having a short sighted eye, and some very minor concentration issues (which she might have had anyway), she is fine. The preemie journey is a tough one, but it can have a happy outcome. You're not there yet, but if it does happen, at the end of a long and sometimes arduous road, the rewards are many. 

I'd recommend total rest if you can lovely, lots of water (1/2 glasses an hr), and lots of hope :flower: I say this so often, but there are lots of ladies who make it despite having lost all hope and in recent months there have been a few multiple mummies with stitch (and some without) who have had a poor prognosis but have gone on to defy the odds.

My cervix was already weak at 12wks with my third, twin oregnancy and probably open when I was upright. Despite that, I carried big boys to term against all those odds. You can too my sweet, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Whelp I'm 13 + 5 but having some stabbing pain on & off in back & stabbing in left side pelvic area..worried it might be my kidneys. Should I be ok Til Monday (have ob appt) or should I go to ER? I'm supposed to get cerclage in a little over a week & praying I don't have infection.


----------



## lch28

welcome penuche! i had an elective stitch done at 12 weeks. At 20 weeks my cervix was measuring 2.9 cm and slightly funnelled. howevre it remained stable a week later. I was on bed rest, and still am, but after passing 26 weeks my dr has lifted some restrictions.. do you know your cervical length? emergent cerclages have worked for so many women and i am sure you LO's will be cooking much longer! what are the genders? 

lizzie thx for your reply! i am thrilled to have made it to this appointment. lol. at 20 weeks when i scheduled it in the back of my mind i was scared id never be abel to go


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hopeful, it could be that these 'contractions' are affecting your cervix or it might be that they aren't yet strong or regular enough to do so. If it is open at this stage you could still last another few weeks because without full blown labour, your baby just cannot come out lol! If this has been grumbling on for a while now its more likely that it will continue to do so for some time yet. Don't be surprised if you're still waiting 2wks from now :). That said labour is unpredictable and as you know, there are no guarantees.

The not knowing must be making you anxious tho chick, so close to the finish line but so desperate to bake for a little while longer (I sooo understand how that feels :(). Keep poppin in to update, and if there's anything I can do............:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Ich - join the queue honey, none of us ever think we'll make the 28wk scan - wonderful that most of us do :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

AmyLouise89 said:


> Whelp I'm 13 + 5 but having some stabbing pain on & off in back & stabbing in left side pelvic area..worried it might be my kidneys. Should I be ok Til Monday (have ob appt) or should I go to ER? I'm supposed to get cerclage in a little over a week & praying I don't have infection.

Hi hun. difficult to say. This does sound so much like typical pregnancy aches and pains, but with all that you've been through, what's the harm in getting checked out. From about now is when the uterus really begins to stretch out of shape and enter your abdomen, so these twinges aren't uncommon, but if you're anxious then visit L&D. Are you drinking plenty of fluids? Xx


----------



## lch28

it is absolutely wonderful! every day that passes a bit of the worry is lifted from me. so basically do you think even if i am funnelled to the stitch i still have every chance of lasting till stitch removal?


----------



## AmyLouise89

lizziedripping said:


> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> Whelp I'm 13 + 5 but having some stabbing pain on & off in back & stabbing in left side pelvic area..worried it might be my kidneys. Should I be ok Til Monday (have ob appt) or should I go to ER? I'm supposed to get cerclage in a little over a week & praying I don't have infection.
> 
> Hi hun. difficult to say. This does sound so much like typical pregnancy aches and pains, but with all that you've been through, what's the harm in getting checked out. From about now is when the uterus really begins to stretch out of shape and enter your abdomen, so these twinges aren't uncommon, but if you're anxious then visit L&D. Are you drinking plenty of fluids? XxClick to expand...

I'm not going to lie, I haven't been drinking much water..mostly juice or sweet tea..water seems to make me sick. I drank a cherry limeade today then water but as soon as I drank sweet tea I started getting back pains. My cervical length last Tuesday was 3.1-3.3cm which Dr said is normal so I don't think it has to do with that..just worried about a kidney infection.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> Whelp I'm 13 + 5 but having some stabbing pain on & off in back & stabbing in left side pelvic area..worried it might be my kidneys. Should I be ok Til Monday (have ob appt) or should I go to ER? I'm supposed to get cerclage in a little over a week & praying I don't have infection.
> 
> Hi hun. difficult to say. This does sound so much like typical pregnancy aches and pains, but with all that you've been through, what's the harm in getting checked out. From about now is when the uterus really begins to stretch out of shape and enter your abdomen, so these twinges aren't uncommon, but if you're anxious then visit L&D. Are you drinking plenty of fluids? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not going to lie, I haven't been drinking much water..mostly juice or sweet tea..water seems to make me sick. I drank a cherry limeade today then water but as soon as I drank sweet tea I started getting back pains. My cervical length last Tuesday was 3.1-3.3cm which Dr said is normal so I don't think it has to do with that..just worried about a kidney infection.Click to expand...

Amy, teas are dehydrating:( . Try fruit like watermelon or flavors for waters. Water will help with some cramps if any. Dehydration has been linked to premature contractions.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> Whelp I'm 13 + 5 but having some stabbing pain on & off in back & stabbing in left side pelvic area..worried it might be my kidneys. Should I be ok Til Monday (have ob appt) or should I go to ER? I'm supposed to get cerclage in a little over a week & praying I don't have infection.
> 
> Hi hun. difficult to say. This does sound so much like typical pregnancy aches and pains, but with all that you've been through, what's the harm in getting checked out. From about now is when the uterus really begins to stretch out of shape and enter your abdomen, so these twinges aren't uncommon, but if you're anxious then visit L&D. Are you drinking plenty of fluids? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not going to lie, I haven't been drinking much water..mostly juice or sweet tea..water seems to make me sick. I drank a cherry limeade today then water but as soon as I drank sweet tea I started getting back pains. My cervical length last Tuesday was 3.1-3.3cm which Dr said is normal so I don't think it has to do with that..just worried about a kidney infection.Click to expand...
> 
> Amy, teas are dehydrating:( . Try fruit like watermelon or flavors for waters. Water will help with some cramps if any. Dehydration has been linked to premature contractions.Click to expand...

Thank you, I will force myself to drink more water & less tea cause definitely don't want premature contractions again.


----------



## angel229

penuche said:


> Had a doctor friend visit today (not an OB though) and she was mentioning her concern about the risk of blood clots for pregnant women on bed rest. Wondering if any of your OBs had brought this up (I won't see mine again until Wednesday), and if you were doing anything to try and prevent it? I am trying to keep my legs moving in bed, but thought it might help to ask around for other suggestions!
> 
> (Just realized I officially be 22 weeks tomorrow - I guess every day really does count when it comes to potential preterm labour!)

I was told by the hospital if on strict bedrest you should be wearing surgical stockings to help prevent blood clots. If you are on moderate bed rest or light then it doesn't matter so much cos you are moving about. Hope this helps x x


----------



## angel229

lch28 said:


> it is absolutely wonderful! every day that passes a bit of the worry is lifted from me. so basically do you think even if i am funnelled to the stitch i still have every chance of lasting till stitch removal?

Hi hun, I am funnelled to stitch and have been since stitched placed at 18+6. I am now 34+1. Just go with the flow, lol x x


----------



## AmyLouise89

Ugh I was hurting earlier then finally fell asleep & woke up from bad dreams about something wrong with my cervical length..now cant fall back asleep. I'm not hurting right now either. I hate when I worry before bedtime cause then I sleep horribly & have bad dreams.


----------



## Firehol

I was told by doc to drink loads of water like Lizzie says. If you are drinking that much tea you need to make sure it is caffiene free. Specialist said to avoid that. I know they always do and I didn't with my first but she said that you don't want anything speeding anything up in your body and as I am trying to be extra good to keep bubba in there gave it up for all caffeine free. 
Felt awful for about a week! But now I don't have all those scary dreams which could be due to this or due to getting more confident as getting further along. 
But def get that water in you!!

I have passed my time on bed rest with Internet shopping!! Christmas is pretty much planned for!! Plus disney Pixar films. When I come down and rest if sofa, can't play much with little one and I couldn't stand watching anymore peppa pig or dora!! So some disney films were ordered!!

I am really struggling with back pain from all this lazing about. I was playing tennis till I was 7 months with my first! And decorating. I was finishing painting the skirting boards while having contractions!! I am not used to being so immobile! 
Mornings are worse, after a hot shower it loosens a little and use a heat pack but still aches. It feels like its grinding when I move so not nice. Anyone got remedies?!
I told doc, who said every pregnancy different and back pain is normal - yes he is a man!!


----------



## lch28

thanks angel! so happy youve made it this far hun


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Firehol said:


> I was told by doc to drink loads of water like Lizzie says. If you are drinking that much tea you need to make sure it is caffiene free. Specialist said to avoid that. I know they always do and I didn't with my first but she said that you don't want anything speeding anything up in your body and as I am trying to be extra good to keep bubba in there gave it up for all caffeine free.
> Felt awful for about a week! But now I don't have all those scary dreams which could be due to this or due to getting more confident as getting further along.
> But def get that water in you!!
> 
> I have passed my time on bed rest with Internet shopping!! Christmas is pretty much planned for!! Plus disney Pixar films. When I come down and rest if sofa, can't play much with little one and I couldn't stand watching anymore peppa pig or dora!! So some disney films were ordered!!
> 
> I am really struggling with back pain from all this lazing about. I was playing tennis till I was 7 months with my first! And decorating. I was finishing painting the skirting boards while having contractions!! I am not used to being so immobile!
> Mornings are worse, after a hot shower it loosens a little and use a heat pack but still aches. It feels like its grinding when I move so not nice. Anyone got remedies?!
> I told doc, who said every pregnancy different and back pain is normal - yes he is a man!!

After a warm shower a back run by hubby might help. Try different positions( I know, cliche) and stretch. How long were you on bedrest for? It's annoying but I know it's for a good cause. I have a question for everyone though. Did you guys always lay with your legs elevated?? It's driving me nuts. My legs have been up for 2+ weeks now.:wacko:


----------



## angel229

I had my feet up but not elevated above my waist or anything. Just sat up in bed or sat on couch with feet on foot stool x x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Really angel? My OB office said to keep my legs up as I can tolerate it. I'm so confused. I'm scared to sit , I only sit in the rest room ( tmi. I know). I am afraid to put any pressure on my cervix.maybe I'll be bolder once I hit the 26 week mark. ( sigh) I'm hoping for an increase in cervical length at my next appointment next Monday. I'm afraid that my drs aren't hopeful because I'm so early so not sure if they give me advice based on that or what :/. So lost! I just don't want guilt.


----------



## penuche

> Hi Pen - just had a moment to read back properly through your post and realised that you're actually carrying twins! Sorry hun, I hadn't noticed before.
> 
> Funneling with twins is actually fairly common, and much of the time is only because you are carrying two babies (not usual, and our bodies aren't made for it), and not because you have a genuinely incompetent cervix. Also, yours had only begun to funnel at 21wks which means it had actually held out quite well agai st the weight of two (your uterus is carrying the equivalent of a 28wk singleton pregnancy). Although your stitch is an emergent one, the fact that it was placed well before dilation or significant shortening means it stands an excellent chance of working well for you sweet.
> 
> If worst came to worst, and your babies were to deliver before 30wks (which is not as likely as you might think), then twins have an advantage over singles in that mother nature matures their major organs faster in anticipation of a premature arrival! They often do better than a singleton of a similar gestation - tho I am still fairly confident that you'll make several more weeks yet honey :)
> 
> As regards Evie, her premature arrival was a complete shock after previously carrying my first baby to term. I did have an emergency stitch placed with her, but at 23wks and with a dilated cervix and membranes bulging it unfortunately only bought her an extra week in utero. Though I still wish I could have carried her to atleast 28wks, given her shaky start she is now a happy, healthy 8yr old with the most generous, loving nature. Apart from having a short sighted eye, and some very minor concentration issues (which she might have had anyway), she is fine. The preemie journey is a tough one, but it can have a happy outcome. You're not there yet, but if it does happen, at the end of a long and sometimes arduous road, the rewards are many.
> 
> I'd recommend total rest if you can lovely, lots of water (1/2 glasses an hr), and lots of hope :flower: I say this so often, but there are lots of ladies who make it despite having lost all hope and in recent months there have been a few multiple mummies with stitch (and some without) who have had a poor prognosis but have gone on to defy the odds.
> 
> My cervix was already weak at 12wks with my third, twin oregnancy and probably open when I was upright. Despite that, I carried big boys to term against all those odds. You can too my sweet, hang in there :hugs:

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! Everything you wrote here was just what I needed to hear. It's been a rough week after getting such miserable news from the doctor and then just trying to hang out in bed and not get paranoid about every little cramp and twinge. I will read this over and over whenever I get discouraged!!!

As a little update - I actually went in to hospital last night since I was having some signs of preterm labour. The pain was getting worse and worse, which was scary, but after being examined, it turned out they weren't full contractions (phew) and that the stitches were still in place and holding tight and looking good. On-call OB echoed what you said about the cerclages having a great success rate, and he said he felt pretty good about sending me home and just recommending Tylenol for the pain. As we were leaving the nurse said this was actually totally common for twins (again, like you said), and that it probably wouldn't be the last time!! They both said it was always best to come in and get checked out just in case, which put my mind at ease a little.

Starting to feel a little more optimistic that we could actually have a good shot at this!


----------



## penuche

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Really angel? My OB office said to keep my legs up as I can tolerate it. I'm so confused. I'm scared to sit , I only sit in the rest room ( tmi. I know). I am afraid to put any pressure on my cervix.maybe I'll be bolder once I hit the 26 week mark. ( sigh) I'm hoping for an increase in cervical length at my next appointment next Monday. I'm afraid that my drs aren't hopeful because I'm so early so not sure if they give me advice based on that or what :/. So lost! I just don't want guilt.

Not sure if this is helpful, but from what I've heard, every doctor thinks differently about bed rest. There isn't much proven either way in terms of hard and fast rules ("do this, don't do this"), so you do tend to get different answers depending on who you speak to (this has certainly been my experience!). What I've basically been told told is to take it as easy as possible - which is super vague. I don't think it's that your doctor's aren't hopeful, I think it's that they can't say for certain what's definitely okay and what definitely isn't. 

Try to hang in there as best you can - I know how easy it is to get yourself in a tizzy (I do it almost daily!). I am thinking of you!!!!


----------



## penuche

lch28 said:


> welcome penuche! i had an elective stitch done at 12 weeks. At 20 weeks my cervix was measuring 2.9 cm and slightly funnelled. howevre it remained stable a week later. I was on bed rest, and still am, but after passing 26 weeks my dr has lifted some restrictions.. do you know your cervical length? emergent cerclages have worked for so many women and i am sure you LO's will be cooking much longer! what are the genders?
> 
> lizzie thx for your reply! i am thrilled to have made it to this appointment. lol. at 20 weeks when i scheduled it in the back of my mind i was scared id never be abel to go

Congrats on making it this far!!! At my ultrasound on Monday they noticed the funnelling - when cervix was in the 'closed' position it measured over 3cm, but in the most open position it was only 1.6cm. I was checked last night at the hospital though, and the doc said there was "good length" to my cervix again now that the cerclage is in, which is a good sign. Hoping things continue along this way! Babies are boy/girl - we are excited :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies :wave:

Quick question for those who did/are on the opptimum trial. This is gross, but every few days I seem to get a quick thick powdery white discharge coming away! I presume, since I never had this before using the suppositories that they're to blame, just wondering if any of you had the same?


----------



## angel229

penuche said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> Really angel? My OB office said to keep my legs up as I can tolerate it. I'm so confused. I'm scared to sit , I only sit in the rest room ( tmi. I know). I am afraid to put any pressure on my cervix.maybe I'll be bolder once I hit the 26 week mark. ( sigh) I'm hoping for an increase in cervical length at my next appointment next Monday. I'm afraid that my drs aren't hopeful because I'm so early so not sure if they give me advice based on that or what :/. So lost! I just don't want guilt.
> 
> Not sure if this is helpful, but from what I've heard, every doctor thinks differently about bed rest. There isn't much proven either way in terms of hard and fast rules ("do this, don't do this"), so you do tend to get different answers depending on who you speak to (this has certainly been my experience!). What I've basically been told told is to take it as easy as possible - which is super vague. I don't think it's that your doctor's aren't hopeful, I think it's that they can't say for certain what's definitely okay and what definitely isn't.
> 
> Try to hang in there as best you can - I know how easy it is to get yourself in a tizzy (I do it almost daily!). I am thinking of you!!!!Click to expand...

I 100% agree with this statement x x x x some get told to not do anything but shower and others can carry on as normal. Do what makes you feel more relaxed and happy about the stitch x x x


----------



## lch28

penuche i think you have a great chance at carrying those babies much longer hun!! how exciting to have a boy and girl :happydance: my bed rest instructions were not very strict. this is what my doc told me..

1) I mostly need to stay in a sitting/lying position as much as possible
2) I can of course get up to go to the bathroom, make myself meals, etc.
3) No walking around at like the mall or the grocery store. I can make very short trips like if I need to go to the drug store or something. 
4) I can go out to eat occasionally if I go, sit down, eat, then get right back in the car and go home and lie down. 
5) No housework - like running the vacuum, etc.. that would keep me standing for long periods of time

babymaybe are you talking about progesterone suppositories?? i got a clump like white discharge with them. they were gross lol!


----------



## lizziedripping

Suppositories notorious for the white, powdery discharge sweet, totally normal :)

Penuche - to give you some perspective, I felt like I was permanently in labour withthe twins from as early as 10wks :( I was convinced it was cervix related because the symptoms mimicked my daughter's preterm birth so closely. A very lovely midwife who I met at 17wks had also had twins years before, and described exactly the same problem. She spent so much time at L&D getting checked convinced she was in early labour - she wasn't and it was just a twin thing. Couple that with the presence of the stitch and you will feel constant tightenings, aches, pains and abject fear! I spent Christmas Eve and New yrs Eve in hospital because of it, but it never amounted to anything. 

Ironically, as I got to 34wks this all stopped! Partly I think because I relaxed, but partly because my uterus was so over distended by then that it was tired and failed to contract efficiently. For singleton ladies bh contractions begin in the third trimester - consider that you are pretty much third tri size already and you can understand why the contractions are happening. Xx

Regarding rest and circulation, it can be an issue but I made sure to elevate my legs as often as possible and I didn't have any problems. Keeping up the fluid intake also helps ;) 

Firehol - back pain is my constant enemy, especially since carrying the 'monster twins', but ironically I am usually pain free during pregnancy! I find heat to be very effective plus making sure to lie on a firm surface. When pregnant I lay on the sofa which is comfortable but supportive. I tried to lie on my left and kept a hot water bottle on my back as often as possible. Try going down in all fours and dropping your back into a relaxed, arched position and hold it there for a minute or two - helps relax the spine into a more natural position with minimal strain. Hope that helps, back pain is no fun xxx

Bed rest - I have not encountered a Doctor yet who advocates total bed rest (mine included). However, I felt so frightened and grim in the twin pregnancy that I daren't do any other than stay off my feet - 95% of the time. I am a huge believer in rest, especially if there are signs of cervical change but I am sure if I hadnt felt so much pressure and pain on walking I might well have moved around more - maybe its a good thing that I did because it forced me to stay put. 

My advice has always been to take almost total rest until 28wks if at all possible, after which point you can begin to move around, go shopping etc but in moderation. Do what feels comfortable, your body usually let's you know if you're overdoing it. For ladies with or without stitch who have funneling or dilation I'd say keep horizontal for the duration on the grounds of why not? I didn't feel comfortable being upright for more than an hr until I reached 37wks, by which point I couldn't have moved even if I'd wanted to!! My bump looked like Mount Everest by then lol xx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> penuche i think you have a great chance at carrying those babies much longer hun!! how exciting to have a boy and girl :happydance: my bed rest instructions were not very strict. this is what my doc told me..
> 
> 1) I mostly need to stay in a sitting/lying position as much as possible
> 2) I can of course get up to go to the bathroom, make myself meals, etc.
> 3) No walking around at like the mall or the grocery store. I can make very short trips like if I need to go to the drug store or something.
> 4) I can go out to eat occasionally if I go, sit down, eat, then get right back in the car and go home and lie down.
> 5) No housework - like running the vacuum, etc.. that would keep me standing for long periods of time
> 
> babymaybe are you talking about progesterone suppositories?? i got a clump like white discharge with them. they were gross lol!

Sounds like you got a little more privileges than me. He said I can shower, sit up for meals and go to the rest room. I mean I went from no cervix to 1.2 cm so I don't want to push it. I think maybe after 26 weeks he might give me some more wiggle room.


----------



## ShelbyLC

When I was put on bed rest, I was told basically to stay off my feet as much as possible (sitting or lying down; feet didn't have to be up), no sex, no exercise. Up for showers, bathroom, and to get food from the kitchen. My doctor also didn't want me driving, but I didn't have a choice most of the time to get to appointments and such, so she was fine with it when I had to. :thumbup:

Contractions are officially considered "under control" I think. Having a few here and there through the day, but my doctors are very happy. Was told this morning that if things stay calm, I'm good to go home, but I don't know when. It'll probably still be a good 3-5 days before they're comfotrable letting me out, but that's to be expected. I really hope things stay good so I can get home to my own bed and my cats and real food. Being in the hospital is too stressful. :nope:


----------



## baby_maybe

lch - yes, well they could be progesterone! On this study you have a 50% chance of getting actual progesterone or you end up with a placebo! Thank you to you and lizzie for confirming what I thought was to blame for the discussing powdery stuff! Incidentally I thinki may have the real stuff as the past few days my bbs have become sore again and my appetite seems to be disappearing, much like I felt in first tri, minus the sickness part of it. Also, although this might just be the stage if pregnancy I'm at, my hips have been much sorer since I started with them.

Shelby - your doing great hunni, I'm sure it won't be too much longer and they'll let you home. I hate being in hospital too, but hopefully your contractions stay under control and you'll be out of there soon :hugs:

Also while we're on the subject of bed rest, I've never been advised to take strict rest even with the two emergency stitches I had. As for the elective ones, my consultant is happy for me to be 'as normal', although I have been taking it more easy than normal this pregnancy. I'm starting to feel more confident now, I'm only 3 weeks away from 28 :)


----------



## lch28

oh wow ! i took it for low progesterone first tri. i didnt get any symptoms from it tho. i actually had a symptomless first trimester. no ms or anything. was convinced i was going to mc. its odd because with Sophia i was throwing up all day for 13 weeks


----------



## baby_maybe

I had less symptoms this time round, but still felt yuck every evening between 7-10ish weeks. Nowhere near as long or as bad as Ive had it before though. Tbh I probably wouldn't notice these side effects if I was still in first tri and taking them, it's only because these symptoms left me so long ago now that I've noticed them coming back!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> When I was put on bed rest, I was told basically to stay off my feet as much as possible (sitting or lying down; feet didn't have to be up), no sex, no exercise. Up for showers, bathroom, and to get food from the kitchen. My doctor also didn't want me driving, but I didn't have a choice most of the time to get to appointments and such, so she was fine with it when I had to. :thumbup:
> 
> Contractions are officially considered "under control" I think. Having a few here and there through the day, but my doctors are very happy. Was told this morning that if things stay calm, I'm good to go home, but I don't know when. It'll probably still be a good 3-5 days before they're comfotrable letting me out, but that's to be expected. I really hope things stay good so I can get home to my own bed and my cats and real food. Being in the hospital is too stressful. :nope:

Shelby you rock! You can do it!!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

baby_maybe said:


> lch - yes, well they could be progesterone! On this study you have a 50% chance of getting actual progesterone or you end up with a placebo! Thank you to you and lizzie for confirming what I thought was to blame for the discussing powdery stuff! Incidentally I thinki may have the real stuff as the past few days my bbs have become sore again and my appetite seems to be disappearing, much like I felt in first tri, minus the sickness part of it. Also, although this might just be the stage if pregnancy I'm at, my hips have been much sorer since I started with them.
> 
> Shelby - your doing great hunni, I'm sure it won't be too much longer and they'll let you home. I hate being in hospital too, but hopefully your contractions stay under control and you'll be out of there soon :hugs:
> 
> Also while we're on the subject of bed rest, I've never been advised to take strict rest even with the two emergency stitches I had. As for the elective ones, my consultant is happy for me to be 'as normal', although I have been taking it more easy than normal this pregnancy. I'm starting to feel more confident now, I'm only 3 weeks away from 28 :)

Congrats!!!3 weeks away!!!! Nice. You'll definitely be able to enjoy your holidays!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Honestly I've had a few times when I thought I wouldn't get this far, you'll be here too soon enough and when you get here you won't believe it either!


----------



## Firehol

When I was first put on bed rest at 24 weeks was told not to do anything strenuous, try not to bend too much, lye down more than sit. Don't walk too far for more than 5 minutes at a time. Keep off my feet as much as possible. 
So was also signed off work. 
I did do this for 2 weeks then doc said I could get up and about to make meals etc. he also said not to lye in bed all day as that's no good for anyone!!
Now I'm 29 weeks and still resting but i do make dinner and move about the house but do spend most of my time on the sofa. I don't go out much only to appointments and necessary things I have to. 
Hardest thing has not being able to pick up my 2 year old. But we have moved her into a big bed now and we always eat at the table rather than her high chair so I don't have to lift her. As to start I needed carers to help with that!
I'm now at the stage that I'm desperate to get out and about but at the same time think Is it worth it should anything happen!!
I suppose its good to get rest before the baby comes as there won't be any after! ;)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

baby_maybe said:


> lch - yes, well they could be progesterone! On this study you have a 50% chance of getting actual progesterone or you end up with a placebo! Thank you to you and lizzie for confirming what I thought was to blame for the discussing powdery stuff! Incidentally I thinki may have the real stuff as the past few days my bbs have become sore again and my appetite seems to be disappearing, much like I felt in first tri, minus the sickness part of it. Also, although this might just be the stage if pregnancy I'm at, my hips have been much sorer since I started with them.
> 
> Shelby - your doing great hunni, I'm sure it won't be too much longer and they'll let you home. I hate being in hospital too, but hopefully your contractions stay under control and you'll be out of there soon :hugs:
> 
> Also while we're on the subject of bed rest, I've never been advised to take strict rest even with the two emergency stitches I had. As for the elective ones, my consultant is happy for me to be 'as normal', although I have been taking it more easy than normal this pregnancy. I'm starting to feel more confident now, I'm only 3 weeks away from 28 :)

Baby maybe, I am on the progesterone suppository and weekly injection. Since I started my appetite has almost disappeared. I went from eating like a lion to eating like a bird. I feel like I did in the first trimester but without nausea when I smell food. My poor husband makes these great meals and I look at them all with disgust! I feel bad, but ummm I'm pregnant:winkwink: oh and the progesterone makes me sleepy.:sleep:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Firehol said:


> When I was first put on bed rest at 24 weeks was told not to do anything strenuous, try not to bend too much, lye down more than sit. Don't walk too far for more than 5 minutes at a time. Keep off my feet as much as possible.
> So was also signed off work.
> I did do this for 2 weeks then doc said I could get up and about to make meals etc. he also said not to lye in bed all day as that's no good for anyone!!
> Now I'm 29 weeks and still resting but i do make dinner and move about the house but do spend most of my time on the sofa. I don't go out much only to appointments and necessary things I have to.
> Hardest thing has not being able to pick up my 2 year old. But we have moved her into a big bed now and we always eat at the table rather than her high chair so I don't have to lift her. As to start I needed carers to help with that!
> I'm now at the stage that I'm desperate to get out and about but at the same time think Is it worth it should anything happen!!
> I suppose its good to get rest before the baby comes as there won't be any after! ;)

Firehol, I notice a pattern. The docs seem strict until the age of viability then loosen up a whole lot! I'm looking forward to it!!!


----------



## lch28

i am really looking forward to 28 weeks! im 5 days away. i cant believe it! 

i wish the progesterone took away my appetite.. lol.. i eat like a cow! i swear im always hungry. i was on suppositories from 6-15 weeks and injections since 17 weeks. i never had MS this pregnancy. i was just ravenous from bfp


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> i am really looking forward to 28 weeks! im 5 days away. i cant believe it!
> 
> i wish the progesterone took away my appetite.. lol.. i eat like a cow! i swear im always hungry. i was on suppositories from 6-15 weeks and injections since 17 weeks. i never had MS this pregnancy. i was just ravenous from bfp

Whooo hoooo! 5 days to go! I wish I did have an appetite! :)


----------



## Agiboma

Im on the progesterone suppositories and they make me hungry and sleepy, so i guess it affects everyone differently.


----------



## baby_maybe

Yeah, it's strange I didn't have an appetite all the way up to 14 weeks and then it gradually came back. Now it's gone again! Not that I'm complaining, I could do with eating slightly less :haha:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Glad to see everyone is still holding on :) I never dreamt I would make it to almost 35weeks. (ticker is wrong i am 34+5)...& here I am now with no stitch in place and still no baby! Keep your head up ladies.. I remember counting down to 27weeks when I had my son. Was torture. But u will be fine x


----------



## kimbotrav

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Glad to see everyone is still holding on :) I never dreamt I would make it to almost 35weeks. (ticker is wrong i am 34+5)...& here I am now with no stitch in place and still no baby! Keep your head up ladies.. I remember counting down to 27weeks when I had my son. Was torture. But u will be fine x

hi hopefull still nothing? nothong here either its so weird isnt it :wacko: i have had bad back ache fr the past 2 nights and on off tightenings but then gone by morning lost a bit more plug wiht red in but stil nothing so just a huge waiting game now xxxx p.s ladsy i remember being about 24 weeks thinking il never get to point of stitch removal and suprisingly it went quite fast :) xx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Congrats ladies on making it this far!!!soon we'll be making bets on who is going to get pregnant again first! Lol Jp!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Congrats ladies on making it this far!!!soon we'll be making bets on who is going to get pregnant again first! Lol Jp!!

Not me! Two's enough for now! :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

:rofl: definitely won't be me either! Having been pg 6 times now and shortly to be having 4 at home is _*more*_ than enough to be getting along with! DH *will* be getting sorted next year :haha:


----------



## lch28

lol... well i am a single mama , but if i ever get married/in a new relationship i wont be getting pregnant for a long long time


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Lol I was joking ladies. If only you can be pregnant once and just hit repeat and a new one comes! That would be awesome. One cerclage, one set of stretch marks and only a few months of bedrest! Ha, lovely!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ladies on making it this far!!!soon we'll be making bets on who is going to get pregnant again first! Lol Jp!!
> 
> Not me! Two's enough for now! :haha:Click to expand...




baby_maybe said:


> :rofl: definitely won't be me either! Having been pg 6 times now and shortly to be having 4 at home is _*more*_ than enough to be getting along with! DH *will* be getting sorted next year :haha:




lch28 said:


> lol... well i am a single mama , but if i ever get married/in a new relationship i wont be getting pregnant for a long long time

Ich? How are you doing this alone?? You are soooo strong! You go girl!!!:hugs:


----------



## lch28

awww thanks honey :hugs: me and my fiancee split at 16 weeks. it sucked becuase in a matter of four weeks I lost my job, my fiancee, my apartment, had to move in with my mom (his name was on the lease) and then got put on bed rest. its been a roller coaster indeed. I ended it after 7 long years of emotional abuse. I just couldnt take it anymore and couldnt imagine my son growing up a witness to it. He has been in therapy and counseling and anger management, you name it hes done it.. but i don't think I can take him back.. he will be part of the babies life of course.. but yes, thank god for my family. I am depending on them in every aspect right now, especially financially, because I have nothing. Surprisingly my ex has paid for all baby related things. Which is good because Id hate to ask my mother for anything else! she already puts food in my tum tum and gives me a wonderful place to stay for me and baby


----------



## angel229

I can safely say that number 3 is the definitely the last. Hubby is having the snip in 3 Weeks, lol x x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> awww thanks honey :hugs: me and my fiancee split at 16 weeks. it sucked becuase in a matter of four weeks I lost my job, my fiancee, my apartment, had to move in with my mom (his name was on the lease) and then got put on bed rest. its been a roller coaster indeed. I ended it after 7 long years of emotional abuse. I just couldnt take it anymore and couldnt imagine my son growing up a witness to it. He has been in therapy and counseling and anger management, you name it hes done it.. but i don't think I can take him back.. he will be part of the babies life of course.. but yes, thank god for my family. I am depending on them in every aspect right now, especially financially, because I have nothing. Surprisingly my ex has paid for all baby related things. Which is good because Id hate to ask my mother for anything else! she already puts food in my tum tum and gives me a wonderful place to stay for me and baby

Wow. You have been through so much. You are one tough mommy. Thank God for your mom and family. Praying for you and the babies! It will get better!! I know. I had an interesting journey myself. I don't mind sharing if you ever need support. Here for ya!!!:hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

angel229 said:


> I can safely say that number 3 is the definitely the last. Hubby is having the snip in 3 Weeks, lol x x

That's what you call great birth control!


----------



## penuche

lch28 said:


> awww thanks honey :hugs: me and my fiancee split at 16 weeks. it sucked becuase in a matter of four weeks I lost my job, my fiancee, my apartment, had to move in with my mom (his name was on the lease) and then got put on bed rest. its been a roller coaster indeed. I ended it after 7 long years of emotional abuse. I just couldnt take it anymore and couldnt imagine my son growing up a witness to it. He has been in therapy and counseling and anger management, you name it hes done it.. but i don't think I can take him back.. he will be part of the babies life of course.. but yes, thank god for my family. I am depending on them in every aspect right now, especially financially, because I have nothing. Surprisingly my ex has paid for all baby related things. Which is good because Id hate to ask my mother for anything else! she already puts food in my tum tum and gives me a wonderful place to stay for me and baby

Wow!!! I can't even imagine going through all that in general, let alone while pregnant. You are a warrior - and definitely due for some awesome luck. My vote goes to full term, healthy baby!!! Thinking of you :)


----------



## penuche

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> angel229 said:
> 
> 
> I can safely say that number 3 is the definitely the last. Hubby is having the snip in 3 Weeks, lol x x
> 
> That's what you call great birth control!Click to expand...

I know it's probably too early to say this, given that this is my first-ever pregnancy, but man I cannot imagine ever doing this again!!!!! It is rough! Praying these two little ones come out healthy and happy, and then I think that will probably be enough....

(Funny that I used to think I'd want a bunch of kids!)


----------



## angel229

penuche said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel229 said:
> 
> 
> I can safely say that number 3 is the definitely the last. Hubby is having the snip in 3 Weeks, lol x x
> 
> That's what you call great birth control!Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's probably too early to say this, given that this is my first-ever pregnancy, but man I cannot imagine ever doing this again!!!!! It is rough! Praying these two little ones come out healthy and happy, and then I think that will probably be enough....
> 
> (Funny that I used to think I'd want a bunch of kids!)Click to expand...

I probably could have handled 1 more but I couldn't go through this again. Plus it will be my 3rd section so for health reasons it makes sense to nip it in the bud. We only ever intended to have 2 and we have been lucky enough to be blessed with 3 after this pregnancy x x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

angel229 said:


> penuche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel229 said:
> 
> 
> I can safely say that number 3 is the definitely the last. Hubby is having the snip in 3 Weeks, lol x x
> 
> That's what you call great birth control!Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's probably too early to say this, given that this is my first-ever pregnancy, but man I cannot imagine ever doing this again!!!!! It is rough! Praying these two little ones come out healthy and happy, and then I think that will probably be enough....
> 
> (Funny that I used to think I'd want a bunch of kids!)Click to expand...
> 
> I probably could have handled 1 more but I couldn't go through this again. Plus it will be my 3rd section so for health reasons it makes sense to nip it in the bud. We only ever intended to have 2 and we have been lucky enough to be blessed with 3 after this pregnancy x xClick to expand...

My hubby wants many kids. I have one from a previous relationship. This one is our first. I want at least one boy and I think I'll be content. This would be my second c section. It's gets riskier as it increases. Well one at a time right? Anyone had any weird sensations with the cerclage? Today I feel her flipping around and it feels like her toes or fingers are tickling my cerclage. ( tmi) I know... Any remedies? Should I be concerned. Last 2 ultrasounds showed her foot heading into my canal :(


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

kimbotrav said:


> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to see everyone is still holding on :) I never dreamt I would make it to almost 35weeks. (ticker is wrong i am 34+5)...& here I am now with no stitch in place and still no baby! Keep your head up ladies.. I remember counting down to 27weeks when I had my son. Was torture. But u will be fine x
> 
> hi hopefull still nothing? nothong here either its so weird isnt it :wacko: i have had bad back ache fr the past 2 nights and on off tightenings but then gone by morning lost a bit more plug wiht red in but stil nothing so just a huge waiting game now xxxx p.s ladsy i remember being about 24 weeks thinking il never get to point of stitch removal and suprisingly it went quite fast :) xxClick to expand...

Nothing but pains every single day. Tightenings. and loose bowels..tmi!! Gut feeling is she is gonna hang on another week or so. Ive never been so uncomfy tho. I havent lost any plug either. I really wanna know what my cervix isnlike right now. DH is asking to dtdnnow stitch is out.... hell no im scared lol


----------



## lch28

awww thanks so much ladies! it was definitely really hard in the beginning but i can proudly say i am finally feeling like myself again. It was hard to let go of my whole "dream" that we'd be a family and hed change. Prayer id love to hear your story hun !


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to see everyone is still holding on :) I never dreamt I would make it to almost 35weeks. (ticker is wrong i am 34+5)...& here I am now with no stitch in place and still no baby! Keep your head up ladies.. I remember counting down to 27weeks when I had my son. Was torture. But u will be fine x
> 
> hi hopefull still nothing? nothong here either its so weird isnt it :wacko: i have had bad back ache fr the past 2 nights and on off tightenings but then gone by morning lost a bit more plug wiht red in but stil nothing so just a huge waiting game now xxxx p.s ladsy i remember being about 24 weeks thinking il never get to point of stitch removal and suprisingly it went quite fast :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nothing but pains every single day. Tightenings. and loose bowels..tmi!! Gut feeling is she is gonna hang on another week or so. Ive never been so uncomfy tho. I havent lost any plug either. I really wanna know what my cervix isnlike right now. DH is asking to dtdnnow stitch is out.... hell no im scared lolClick to expand...

Girl get to it! Do it for all of us who can't! Lol. Your 35 weeks , the baby is cooked! Lol hey at least you don't have to worry about getting pregnant;)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Ha. I wish I even felt like it! I cant imagine the pain!! I may reconsider in a week if I am still pregnant!


----------



## baby_maybe

:haha: you girls make me laugh! My DH is so desperate for some he keeps on asking how many weeks he has left to wait. He asked again this morning and got told told 11 weeks and counting :rofl:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

baby_maybe said:


> :haha: you girls make me laugh! My DH is so desperate for some he keeps on asking how many weeks he has left to wait. He asked again this morning and got told told 11 weeks and counting :rofl:

:happydance: you are too funny! Hmmm mine hadn't asked yet. It's been almost 3 weeks I think he's afraid. What should I do? I feel bad:shrug:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

DH has been without for like five months. One more week surely will not hurt. I am scared i would allow it and id go into labour straight away lol. Altho chances are slim. I have told him in a weeks time he can have a bit of fun haha


----------



## baby_maybe

Well for us ever since I got diagnosed with IC it has been off the cards completely every time I've been pg with a suture in place, so you'd think he'd be used to it by now! I always let him as soon as my stitch is out though, although it has never made a difference with how soon I've gone into labour. However I do think I've got a stubborn cervix. I mean one minute it wants to open and the next it won't open no matter what you do :haha:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Haha. Sounds like i am the same. Try so hard to keep it shut and then wont open when u want it to. Bet that happens to me!


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayerful - those sensations you describe seem to be a feature of cerclage pregnancy hun. Nothing to worry about cervix-wise, the baby can't just open the stitch with kicks alone :) xx


----------



## lch28

baby did it hurt to BD after removal?id be scared. i think internals hurt lol


----------



## Firehol

I think sod them! They got us into this situation!! 
You can bet anything if they had "man flu" they wouldn't want a bunk up and that is bugger all to what we're going through and what we will go through when we go through labour!! Plus all that breast feeding!!
Mmm.....Why am I doing this again?!!! ;}


----------



## baby_maybe

:haha: that made me lol firehol!

lch - I didn't really find it too uncomfortable after removal last time I was pg, but I don't particularly find internals uncomfortable either. I guess everyone is different. Personally all the previous times I've been pg I wasn't particularly bothered about sex either before or after removals, but this time I actually can't wait until it comes out either :blush:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lizziedripping said:


> Prayerful - those sensations you describe seem to be a feature of cerclage pregnancy hun. Nothing to worry about cervix-wise, the baby can't just open the stitch with kicks alone :) xx

Thanks Lizzie. I was worried. I was concerned about my water breaking. I was 26 weeks with my daughter and my water broke. Doctors don't know why. Could have been IC. So, with this one, I'm watching for water breaking and the dr did mention that its possible to bulge through the stitch, so every little thing I've worried about. My husband works 30 mins away and my hospital is an hour away, not to mention, my daughter is in school. Needless to say my biggest concern is not getting to the hospital in time. Thanks for your input Lizzie. You put me at ease!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Went to Dr today. Baby is great. No infection. Ultrasound scheduled for Dec 4th then see Dr next day. Ill be 16 weeks 1-2 days then & hes putting cerclage in at 17 weeks..under anethesia in hospital. Don't really like that hes waiting so long to put in cerclage but I trust him so praying everything will be ok. I started having lots of pressure at 17 weeks with last baby & was fully bulging membranes at 18 weeks & got emergency cerclage but lost baby at 20 weeks 5 days due to infection. It scares me waiting Til 17 weeks for cerclage this time.


----------



## penuche

AmyLouise89 said:


> Went to Dr today. Baby is great. No infection. Ultrasound scheduled for Dec 4th then see Dr next day. Ill be 16 weeks 1-2 days then & hes putting cerclage in at 17 weeks..under anethesia in hospital. Don't really like that hes waiting so long to put in cerclage but I trust him so praying everything will be ok. I started having lots of pressure at 17 weeks with last baby & was fully bulging membranes at 18 weeks & got emergency cerclage but lost baby at 20 weeks 5 days due to infection. It scares me waiting Til 17 weeks for cerclage this time.

So sorry that happened to you :( I was pretty terrified for my cerclage, and that was without having any previous negative experiences. All I can say is that I will be thinking of you!!! It sounds like things are going really well so far though, which is definitely worth celebrating.


----------



## AmyLouise89

I'm on progesterone so hopefully it keeps helping & no problems this time at 17 weeks.


----------



## lizziedripping

Why is he waiting Amy? I remember being anxious about having my stitch delayed until wk 12/13 so goodness only knows how you must be feeling :hugs:

Prayerful - you really don't have to justify your fear to us sweetie, we have ALL been there. I may sound calm after the event, but I spent every day until 37wks feeling terrified. Every twinge and flutter set me panicking about ptl. It's horrible and nothing will ease that except making it to a safe point. All I can say is that lady after lady here find themselves stunned when they make it to 34wks and beyond, usually waiting for baby to make an appearance well past their expectations! I believe you did have IC in your last pregnancy in which case the stitch will work well - IC is purely a mechanical problem which is fixable once identified xx


----------



## ShelbyLC

Well, it looks like going home is no longer an option for me. Despite our attempts to stop labor, the contractions that have been breaking through are continuing to dilate me, and I'm at a full 5cm now. The doctors moved me back down to L&D and wanted to continue trying to stall things, but OH and I decided to stop the medications and let things happen. I've been in slow, active labor for more than a week now and it's exhausting. So while every day counts for the girls, we have no gurantee that they would have gotten much extra time anyway, and have no idea if that extra time would have benefitted them enough to combat the stress they're getting from me.

I also started leaking fluid last night. My waters haven't completely gone, but there's definite amniotic fluid leakage.

Baby A is head down and Baby B is breech (she always has been the trouble maker). The doctors discussed a vaginal birth, and decided that it would be safe to try since A would stretch the exit enough for B to not get stuck. But, the NICU has said that preemies born breech don't do as well in recovery, and suggested a c-section. So it looks like it's a c-section for me. (I'll be given a last-minute ultrasound beforehand to make sure B is still breech, just in case.)

I'm feeling excited to meet the girls, nervous of the surgery, fearful of their NICU stay, guilty that I haven't been able to do more for them, and yet surprisingly calm for now. I'm sure once it's go-time, I'll be a complete nervous wreck.

I'll let you all know what happens - I'll try to update before birth if I can, but if not, I'll update as soon as I have recovered enough. For now, I am trying to work through contractions without peeing myself, since T is on my bladder. :haha:

And I don't know if I've said it, and if I have it hasn't been enough, so I'll say it again. Thank you, all of you, for all of the support you've given me over the last eleven-ish weeks. I really don't think I could have made it this far (while remaining this sane) without you. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww Shelby, you've done absolutely brilliantly keeping your girls cooking for as long as you have, honestly. I know what it's like to slow labour prematurely for days on end whilst the docs try everything they can to keep the baby in for just a bit longer. I was 32 weeks when that happened and it took about 5 days for them to realise that my labour was not going to stop and my cervix was going to dilate regardless of what they did.

Good luck with your labour and delivery whichever route you end up taking. I'm sure your girls will be fine, you've had the steriods which make such a huge difference to lungs etc at this stage and also horrible as it may have been over the past week, slow labours which are drawn out can have a positive effect on the babies as they get exposed to the hormones of birth for a prolonged period of time which in turn helps with the lungs etc as well.

:hugs: and :hugs: to you, look forward to hearing your update when you get a chance :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lizziedripping said:


> Why is he waiting Amy? I remember being anxious about having my stitch delayed until wk 12/13 so goodness only knows how you must be feeling :hugs:
> 
> Prayerful - you really don't have to justify your fear to us sweetie, we have ALL been there. I may sound calm after the event, but I spent every day until 37wks feeling terrified. Every twinge and flutter set me panicking about ptl. It's horrible and nothing will ease that except making it to a safe point. All I can say is that lady after lady here find themselves stunned when they make it to 34wks and beyond, usually waiting for baby to make an appearance well past their expectations! I believe you did have IC in your last pregnancy in which case the stitch will work well - IC is purely a mechanical problem which is fixable once identified xx

Lizzie, you should be an IC counselor! You're awesome, thank you


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Well, it looks like going home is no longer an option for me. Despite our attempts to stop labor, the contractions that have been breaking through are continuing to dilate me, and I'm at a full 5cm now. The doctors moved me back down to L&D and wanted to continue trying to stall things, but OH and I decided to stop the medications and let things happen. I've been in slow, active labor for more than a week now and it's exhausting. So while every day counts for the girls, we have no gurantee that they would have gotten much extra time anyway, and have no idea if that extra time would have benefitted them enough to combat the stress they're getting from me.
> 
> I also started leaking fluid last night. My waters haven't completely gone, but there's definite amniotic fluid leakage.
> 
> Baby A is head down and Baby B is breech (she always has been the trouble maker). The doctors discussed a vaginal birth, and decided that it would be safe to try since A would stretch the exit enough for B to not get stuck. But, the NICU has said that preemies born breech don't do as well in recovery, and suggested a c-section. So it looks like it's a c-section for me. (I'll be given a last-minute ultrasound beforehand to make sure B is still breech, just in case.)
> 
> I'm feeling excited to meet the girls, nervous of the surgery, fearful of their NICU stay, guilty that I haven't been able to do more for them, and yet surprisingly calm for now. I'm sure once it's go-time, I'll be a complete nervous wreck.
> 
> I'll let you all know what happens - I'll try to update before birth if I can, but if not, I'll update as soon as I have recovered enough. For now, I am trying to work through contractions without peeing myself, since T is on my bladder. :haha:
> 
> And I don't know if I've said it, and if I have it hasn't been enough, so I'll say it again. Thank you, all of you, for all of the support you've given me over the last eleven-ish weeks. I really don't think I could have made it this far (while remaining this sane) without you. :hugs:

Shelby you're gonna rock that hospital! You're going to deliver and do great! Those babies are gonna be hot, kissable doll faces! They will be in and out that NICU in no time. By the time you're string enough to manage them after delivery, they'll be in the car seats in the way home! You DID AWESOME. Don't feel bad for wanting labor and no more drugs. You've put those babies first since conception! So, breathe honey. C sections are done a million times a day and vaginal delivery of twins have been done since dinosaur ages.... Kittens give birth to more babies... We just have cuter kittens :). BREATHE and get ready for motherhood. Gooooooo Shelby!!!!:happydance:


----------



## angel229

Lizzie - so true, I am definitely stunned that I have reached 34 weeks, lol.

Shelby - Good Luck hun, You and those 2 bambinos will be fine xx x x


----------



## penuche

ShelbyLC said:


> Well, it looks like going home is no longer an option for me. Despite our attempts to stop labor, the contractions that have been breaking through are continuing to dilate me, and I'm at a full 5cm now. The doctors moved me back down to L&D and wanted to continue trying to stall things, but OH and I decided to stop the medications and let things happen. I've been in slow, active labor for more than a week now and it's exhausting. So while every day counts for the girls, we have no gurantee that they would have gotten much extra time anyway, and have no idea if that extra time would have benefitted them enough to combat the stress they're getting from me.
> 
> I also started leaking fluid last night. My waters haven't completely gone, but there's definite amniotic fluid leakage.
> 
> Baby A is head down and Baby B is breech (she always has been the trouble maker). The doctors discussed a vaginal birth, and decided that it would be safe to try since A would stretch the exit enough for B to not get stuck. But, the NICU has said that preemies born breech don't do as well in recovery, and suggested a c-section. So it looks like it's a c-section for me. (I'll be given a last-minute ultrasound beforehand to make sure B is still breech, just in case.)
> 
> I'm feeling excited to meet the girls, nervous of the surgery, fearful of their NICU stay, guilty that I haven't been able to do more for them, and yet surprisingly calm for now. I'm sure once it's go-time, I'll be a complete nervous wreck.
> 
> I'll let you all know what happens - I'll try to update before birth if I can, but if not, I'll update as soon as I have recovered enough. For now, I am trying to work through contractions without peeing myself, since T is on my bladder. :haha:
> 
> And I don't know if I've said it, and if I have it hasn't been enough, so I'll say it again. Thank you, all of you, for all of the support you've given me over the last eleven-ish weeks. I really don't think I could have made it this far (while remaining this sane) without you. :hugs:

You have absolutely no reason to feel guilty!!! You have done everything you could do, and your babies will definitely benefit from that. It's hard that so many things can still be out of our control even with our best efforts, but that seems to be the name of the game when it comes to having babies. And now you get to meet your beautiful little girls! You can do this!!! Can't wait to hear the update. Thinking of you!!


----------



## AmyLouise89

lizziedripping said:


> Why is he waiting Amy? I remember being anxious about having my stitch delayed until wk 12/13 so goodness only knows how you must be feeling :hugs:
> 
> Prayerful - you really don't have to justify your fear to us sweetie, we have ALL been there. I may sound calm after the event, but I spent every day until 37wks feeling terrified. Every twinge and flutter set me panicking about ptl. It's horrible and nothing will ease that except making it to a safe point. All I can say is that lady after lady heim not re find themselves stunned when they make it to 34wks and beyond, usually waiting for baby to make an appearance well past their expectations! I believe you did have IC in your last pregnancy in which case the stitch will work well - IC is purely a mechanical problem which is fixable once identified xx

I'm not sure..from what I understand he does all his stitches this late but he had said before he was doing mine early cause of my past history..guess he changed his mind since everything is going fine so far...


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Good luck Shelby hunny. & well done x


----------



## angel229

Question with tmi - I have just got over a cold with chest infection. I can't stop throwing up with diarrhoea and to top it off I have piles (told you it was tmi, lol) can I pass these bugs and germs to baby across the placenta?


----------



## HelenGee

Shelby, wishing you and your babies a safe and healthy journey. You must be exhausted honey, with all the to-ing and fro-ing with drugs. Trust your instinct now, you must feel uncomfortable and you and your babies need some respite from that. I have every faith that your girls will sail through NICU. Good luck, you've done them proud. 

AmyLouise- I understand your frustration and am sure you'll be fine with a stitch at 17 weeks, but I would be tempted to push your doc for an earlier stitch. My consultant said that if we decided to have another, she would do the stitch by 14 weeks. Don't be afraid to push them, althoughy I know how daunting this can be. It will be a relief to have it done sooner rather than later xx


----------



## HelenGee

Angel- I don't think your illness will have any effect on your baby. It is more likely to make you feel worse than ever and put you under even more physical strain. Unless the vomiting is caused by some kind of poisoning, it won't affect your baby. Your body is managing it and you probably feel it more because your immunity is low. I had a chest infection when I was pregnant with my first, the only risk was that later in pregnancy your lung capacity is reduced as everything squashes up, which increases the risk of lung complications for you. If it is being treated, there is little risk. Have you had a flu vaccine? X


----------



## lizziedripping

Absolutely no chance of infection crossing the placenta Angel :) If anything you'll transfer the antibodies to those infections to her and she 'll be born with your immunity temporarily xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Shelby honey, tho not ideal, your girls will be just fine :hugs: Premature girls do very well, as do twins (whose major organs develop more rapidly than those of singletons born at the same gestation) born before 30wks. Considering where you were 11wks ago you have done brilliantly to stay pregnant this long. 

It has been a long and arduous journey for you, and I know only too well how it feels to try and stay pregnant, whilst all the time feeling absolutely no control over your body - very stressful, and a huge responsibility which at times is utterly overwhelming. I used to pray so hard to keep Evie 'in utero' til 29wks but sadly didn't manage it - you have, and you should feel proud for giving. Your girls such a great chance.

My thoughts and prayers are with you lovely - be brave and let us know when they're here xxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Who would have thought laying on my couch all day would be so uncomfortable. Going into week 3 of bedrest. That's good news because I'm still pregnant but IM GOING NUTS. I want to walk around the block...go For a walk..... Ahhhhhhh. How did you guys do it? Really? I feel like I'm being punked. Where's Ashton?


----------



## Agiboma

@ Shelby you have done incredibly well, if you need to we got a great group of ladies in the premature section, where a small group but very very supportive with lots of NICU expereince and inspiring stories. The girls are @ a good gestation possibly will need no or very little breathing help. GL :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Are you on strick bedrest, im on modified bedrest because i got a TAC, but it oes not stop me from doing all i got to do daily, even with my 28 month old, who is so busy all the time. Try reading a book if possible, or finding a low stress activity. In my down time im studying for a professional exam.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> Are you on strick bedrest, im on modified bedrest because i got a TAC, but it oes not stop me from doing all i got to do daily, even with my 28 month old, who is so busy all the time. Try reading a book if possible, or finding a low stress activity. In my down time im studying for a professional exam.

I can drive to dr appointments, get a quick snack from the kitchen, go to the bathroom and shower. Down side is because I've been laying so much, when I get up for more than a few minutes I get dizzy. When did u get the tac and how was it??


----------



## angel229

Scarlett Elizabeth born 6.01am weighing 5lb 1oz by section at 34 Weeks +4 x x x x


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats Angel!!!!

@prayerful i got my tac @ 16 weeks gestation


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Omgggg Angel!! Congratulations!!! Keep us updated on LO. Hope u are recovering well xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations Angel - your diarrhoea and sickness was presumably the beginnings of labour? Well done for making 34wks, and a great weight too :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone im new here,

iv just had a read through some of the posts. I hope your all doing well. i am ready to start tryig for another baby and i have incompetent cervix plus i am strep b pos. i recently gve birth at 22 weeks resulting in the passing of my little boy. im hoping someone can help and offer some advice as im very scared of gettig pregnant again with incomepetent cervix. iv been told i will have a cervical stitch when i am pregnant again but i dont know what to expect. in my last pregnancy i couldnt move as i was always in pain i had the feelin of pressure and like my baby would just fall out. i alwasy had backache and couldnt do any household tasks, even walking was painful. can anyone tell me if you feel like this with the stitch in as i am hoping i can have a normal pregnancy without feelin like i did in my laat pregnancy. I also hope i wont have to go on bed rest as i have a 4yr old and want to carry on as normal as possible. please can you all share your experiences.

Thankyou

i do apologise aswel for all the spelling mistakes its silly touch screen phone


----------



## lch28

congrats angel! i am so pleased for you! 

welcome twinkle, i am so sorry for the loss of your little boy, I lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February. IC is a scary thing and makes pregnancy a very scary time. The good news is the stitch has such an amazing success rate. I got mine at 12 weeks. This is the best situation and you should make sure you will be getting it between 12-16 weeks, before any changes happen to your cervix. I too, with my daughter, was very uncomfortable the last few weeks leading up to labor. But i can honestly tell you that this pregnancy i feel great. I am almost 28 weeks and every day that passes i am so grateful. Apart from normal pregnancy things (plus i have a huge ginormous bump) i feel fine. It is hard to say whether you will be on bed rest or not. With an elective cerclage over an emergent cerclage, you do have a better chance of no bed rest. Even with cerclage i had some shortening of my cervix. At 16 weeks It was over 4cm, at 20 weeks it was 2.9 cm, so i have been on bed rest since. Mine was modified bed rest, and my doctor was not strict about it at all. He basically said "dont lift anything, dont stand up for more then 15 minutes, and listen to your body" i could even go out to eat if i wanted. Now that I am at 28 weeks he has changed bed rest to just resting when I can. I wish you the best of luck! This thread has been a life saver for me and everyone on here is just amazing


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

lizziedripping said:


> Congratulations Angel - your diarrhoea and sickness was presumably the beginnings of labour? Well done for making 34wks, and a great weight too :hugs:

Dont say that! Ive had very very frequent loose bowels for over a week now :/


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

angel229 said:


> Scarlett Elizabeth born 6.01am weighing 5lb 1oz by section at 34 Weeks +4 x x x x

Awwwww congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Angel - your diarrhoea and sickness was presumably the beginnings of labour? Well done for making 34wks, and a great weight too :hugs:
> 
> Dont say that! Ive had very very frequent loose bowels for over a week now :/Click to expand...

Not to alarm you hopeful but start preparing for delivery. Either way you only have a few weeks to go. You should be fine though. Continue to be HOPEFUL!! Keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thank you for the reply lch 28. Im sorry for the loss of your little girl its the hardest thing to go through. i wish u all the luck in the world for your pregnancy. I love reading sucess stories like yours as it gives me so much hope and also fills me with happiness knowing that i can still have the chance to have a baby with incompetent cervix. i know its going to be a hard pregnancy and very worrying but hopefully will work out for me this time.

Iv been searching for ages to try and find a place to talk to other mums who have incompetent cervix but i could never find anywhere. Its nice to be able to talk to other women who have the same problem as me. as i always seem to come across women who never have any problems during thier pregnancy and it makes me feel like im the only onw who isnt capable of carrying to term.


----------



## Firehol

Congratulations angel. I had all that the night before my first. I get scared if I'm ever a bit "loose" now!!

Shelby you've done great and all will work out just fine. Keep positive and just think of those 2 little darlings when the pain hits!! Good luck xx


----------



## penuche

angel229 said:


> Scarlett Elizabeth born 6.01am weighing 5lb 1oz by section at 34 Weeks +4 x x x x

Yayayayay!!! Congratulations! And 5lbs! That's awesome :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Angel - congratulations on your little girl! :flower:

And I've put an update over in my journal, if you're interested. I don't really have the mental strength right now to retype what I've already posted. But, I am still pregnant, in case you don't feel like reading.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Angel - congratulations on your little girl! :flower:
> 
> And I've put an update over in my journal, if you're interested. I don't really have the mental strength right now to retype what I've already posted. But, I am still pregnant, in case you don't feel like reading.

Wow Shelby! You have us. I remember when I had my daughter at 26 weeks. I was supposed to be transferred to a hospital with a higher nicu that day to deliver but we didn't make it there and I had to deliver my baby at the hospital we were at because it was an emergency. After I had her, I saw her for a second and they transferred her. For 3 days I couldn't see her, had no idea what she " looked " like and all the nurses cared about was getting me to walk in the halls... Near the nursery with all the crying healthy full term babies. I'm a nurse and I know the importance of walking after surgery but that was so inconsiderate. So Hun, WE UNDERSTAND. You feel awful but you want the best for your babies. YOU ARE HUMAN. I will pray for you and those babies. May GOD keep you all and watch over you. Be encouraged! YOU CAN DO THIS AND YOU WILL!!!!!:happydance: celebrate in advance because you've come a long way. Get some music and sing girl!!!


----------



## mpg1502

Hi girls, 

I'm back! Spent the last two days in hospital with pressure and tightenings. Am 22 weeks +6 days. 

I went in as had felt pressure in my bottom all day and sometimes it was so painful I could hardly walk (by bottom I mean bottom rather than vagina!). Midwife said I'd better come in. 

Lizzie if you're online at all can you refresh my memory as I've forgotten it all from first time round. I am experiencing the same tightenings of the tummy (not regular) but yet when they examine me although it feels rock hard to me they say its soft. Also, they only examined me vaginally with speculum and no scans were done. I have a double stitch in this time and the cervix still looks fine from them looking up at it but surely they'd need to scan to make sure? 

I am confused? I also had that strange odd feeling that you just can't put your finger on but just didn't feel right and also felt nauseous although wasn't sick and tingling hands. 

On the plus side I have had no bleeding/dishcarge/fluid so they've sent me home. But the baby is literally doing back flips in there ten to the dozen and my stomach is still going intermittently hard but pressure in my bottom has gone.

Oh and I have started to have protein my urine only 1+ at the moment but that's how it started last time. Of course I'm terrified as I"m not even 23 weeks and they told me frankly that there is nothing they would do to intervene. Should I go somewhere for a second opinion? I find it strange that at this hospital not once have they internally scanned me even when they did my stitch at 13 weeks nor to check afterwards....??? or am I just being overly cautious?

Thank you in advance!
Mx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Shelby I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling. Though u are still at 5 it does seem that very soon they will have no choice but to deliver. I hope things speed up a bit for u. In an ideal situation you would love to carry on cooking I am sure. Only advise is to ignore comments from nurses that are un-necessary..They sound a little heartless. I hope your girls arrive as healthy as possible x


----------



## kimbotrav

congrats angel bril weight :) xxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

mpg1502 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm back! Spent the last two days in hospital with pressure and tightenings. Am 22 weeks +6 days.
> 
> I went in as had felt pressure in my bottom all day and sometimes it was so painful I could hardly walk (by bottom I mean bottom rather than vagina!). Midwife said I'd better come in.
> 
> Lizzie if you're online at all can you refresh my memory as I've forgotten it all from first time round. I am experiencing the same tightenings of the tummy (not regular) but yet when they examine me although it feels rock hard to me they say its soft. Also, they only examined me vaginally with speculum and no scans were done. I have a double stitch in this time and the cervix still looks fine from them looking up at it but surely they'd need to scan to make sure?
> 
> I am confused? I also had that strange odd feeling that you just can't put your finger on but just didn't feel right and also felt nauseous although wasn't sick and tingling hands.
> 
> On the plus side I have had no bleeding/dishcarge/fluid so they've sent me home. But the baby is literally doing back flips in there ten to the dozen and my stomach is still going intermittently hard but pressure in my bottom has gone.
> 
> Oh and I have started to have protein my urine only 1+ at the moment but that's how it started last time. Of course I'm terrified as I"m not even 23 weeks and they told me frankly that there is nothing they would do to intervene. Should I go somewhere for a second opinion? I find it strange that at this hospital not once have they internally scanned me even when they did my stitch at 13 weeks nor to check afterwards....??? or am I just being overly cautious?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> Mx

I would get another opinion... They should be more thorough . Follow your gut. They may not be able to intervene but they can PREVENT.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

How are u Kim?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Twinkle 3 said:


> Thank you for the reply lch 28. Im sorry for the loss of your little girl its the hardest thing to go through. i wish u all the luck in the world for your pregnancy. I love reading sucess stories like yours as it gives me so much hope and also fills me with happiness knowing that i can still have the chance to have a baby with incompetent cervix. i know its going to be a hard pregnancy and very worrying but hopefully will work out for me this time.
> 
> Iv been searching for ages to try and find a place to talk to other mums who have incompetent cervix but i could never find anywhere. Its nice to be able to talk to other women who have the same problem as me. as i always seem to come across women who never have any problems during thier pregnancy and it makes me feel like im the only onw who isnt capable of carrying to term.

The ladies on here are amazingly supportive hun as well as informative. Most of us have had similar experiences so u will be sure to get a wealth of info x


----------



## Agiboma

@ Shelby what an ordeal you are going through, hopefully the labour will speed up and your babies will arrive safely.
@mpg have they put you on any bp medications? Is your bp high?


----------



## penuche

Hi ladies - I could use your opinions on this one, if you don't mind! I just had my first appointment today with my new OB (I was formerly with midwives, but had to be transferred now that I am high-risk), and I'm worried that I don't like him :( 

I knew I would inevitably need to be transferred to a doctor anyway since I'm having twins, but since everything was going so well, the plan was to wait until 30 weeks before we made the switch, so that I could have shared care and my midwives could still attend the birth and handle postpartum care. Since there was a group of OBs who work together to handle deliveries at my hospital, I asked my (lovely) midwives just to refer me to whoever had the nicest bedside manner (I am a sensitive person even when I'm not pregnant, so this is important to me!). All was going to plan, until of course we got word of my shortening cervix and I needed to have the cerclage. As a result, I was transferred automatically on that day to the OB who happened to admit me to the hospital for the procedure (not the guy I was planning on going with at 30 weeks). 

I'm sure he is great at his job - he is a renowned fertility specialist, and appears to have many, many grateful patients - but he is kind of harsh and abrupt. It is a little jarring! I don't particularly have very strong beliefs about my labour experience - ultimately (and especially now) I just want to carry my babies as long as I can and have them come out healthy. But he does seem a little rigid, and I do worry about feeling pressured during my labour for potentially unnecessary interventions. Coming from midwifery care, where they are more encouraging of delivering as naturally as possible, and where they will be present for your birth the entire time, even if it takes a while, I feel a little unsupported with my new doc. (When we were discussing my March due date he said the exact date didn't really matter, as I'd be "begging him to cut those babies out by Feburary anyway").

I know I'm probably jumping the gun a little bit here, since I've only seen him once, and I probably won't go to full term, and there's even a pretty good chance he won't even BE at my delivery if he isn't the doctor on call that day/night, but I do feel a little uneasy. My husband says it isn't worth trying to switch, given that we still want to deliver at that particular hospital and it will basically be luck of the draw as to who will actually attend the birth, but given that my ONLY request was that my OB be a nice person, I am a little disappointed.

Have any of you been in a position where you didn't like your doctor? Think it might be worth trying to switch, or am I making a big deal out of nothing?


----------



## ShelbyLC

penuche - If you really feel like you would do better with a different doctor, definitely ask to see someone else. I will tell you though that the doctor that is overseeing my care while I'm in the hospital is a man that I hated in the beginning. He was very short with me, acted as if he didn't have time for me, and spent very little time talking to me. I hated him and didn't even want to deal with him. Now, 9 or 10 weeks after first meeting him, he's one of my favorite doctors. At this point, I am actually relieved when I see him and not another doctor.

My grandfather, who is also a doctor, says that the doctors with the worst bedside manners are usually the very best at what they do. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

my doctor seemed very short and snippy with me when i first met him and i was not impressed. i now adore him. he is an amazing doctor. sometimes his bed side manner is eh but once you get to know him you just know that is his tone


----------



## Firehol

Mpg. 
I had cervical scans up till 28 weeks and they were reluctant to give me any after 24 weeks as that us the norm. (I'm in uk) doc says don't normally give them after 24 weeks as your cervix starts to shorten from then anyway. I only had it so he could see if it was a huge difference. I'm not having anymore now. 
Tingling hands is something I got quite a bit also which apparently is also normal. I'd forgotten about it so it must stop at some point!!
As with pressure, I kept feeling it in my lady bits. When I saw my midwife she told me the baby was lying sidewards and on an angle so it would give me that feeling and also I would go to toilet even more. So it could be due to baby positioning??
Good luck and hope you get answers soon x


----------



## kimbotrav

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> How are u Kim?

hi hopeful ok thnakyou still hanging on :) havig the odd pains and keep gettig awful back ache stil then thinking ohh maybe it wil be tomoro and nothing lol just weird where i think i had it in my head as soon as my stitch come out the baby would want to pop out lol 36 weeks this sunday cant belive it so thrilled but getting anxious to meet baby now got a csection booked 6 days beofre chrimbo but hoping i go into labour before.....how are u??? xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Ah thats good! I am 35+1 today.. i really should update my ticker lol. I am getting daily pains and daily tightenings but nothing either. If I dont go into labour i will be having a section on 19th too! Hoping i will tho as id love to try naturally. Almost 36weeks is so brilliant! x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Anyone heard news from Angel?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Anyone heard news from Angel?


----------



## kimbotrav

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Ah thats good! I am 35+1 today.. i really should update my ticker lol. I am getting daily pains and daily tightenings but nothing either. If I dont go into labour i will be having a section on 19th too! Hoping i will tho as id love to try naturally. Almost 36weeks is so brilliant! x

its a strange feeling isnt it makes you think ohhh is something happening and then nothing very strange i also went to get checked as my back was so bad and they told me i wasnt even dilated at all which was a real shock as i have been loosing my plug and having lots of pain...thats great so were boht set for ame day :) wonder if something will happen beofre or not. hope you can try naturally :) i would love to but wont be allowed as ive had 2 sections now which is a shame xxx


----------



## angel229

Hi all,

Just a quick update. Still in hospital and very sore from section. Scarlett is doing wonderful, she came of the ventilator today and they are going to try feeding her shortly. I have just had my first cuddle. She is so light it is untrue. Can't upload photos from my phone so might have to wait a while to see her x x x I should be allowed home tomorrow or Saturday but Scarlett will be here for a few Weeks yet.

I just want to take this opportunity to thank everyone on here. You have all been a great help through what has been 1 of the most stressful times of my life. Thank you all and I will keep you all posted x x x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

penuche said:


> Hi ladies - I could use your opinions on this one, if you don't mind! I just had my first appointment today with my new OB (I was formerly with midwives, but had to be transferred now that I am high-risk), and I'm worried that I don't like him :(
> 
> I knew I would inevitably need to be transferred to a doctor anyway since I'm having twins, but since everything was going so well, the plan was to wait until 30 weeks before we made the switch, so that I could have shared care and my midwives could still attend the birth and handle postpartum care. Since there was a group of OBs who work together to handle deliveries at my hospital, I asked my (lovely) midwives just to refer me to whoever had the nicest bedside manner (I am a sensitive person even when I'm not pregnant, so this is important to me!). All was going to plan, until of course we got word of my shortening cervix and I needed to have the cerclage. As a result, I was transferred automatically on that day to the OB who happened to admit me to the hospital for the procedure (not the guy I was planning on going with at 30 weeks).
> 
> I'm sure he is great at his job - he is a renowned fertility specialist, and appears to have many, many grateful patients - but he is kind of harsh and abrupt. It is a little jarring! I don't particularly have very strong beliefs about my labour experience - ultimately (and especially now) I just want to carry my babies as long as I can and have them come out healthy. But he does seem a little rigid, and I do worry about feeling pressured during my labour for potentially unnecessary interventions. Coming from midwifery care, where they are more encouraging of delivering as naturally as possible, and where they will be present for your birth the entire time, even if it takes a while, I feel a little unsupported with my new doc. (When we were discussing my March due date he said the exact date didn't really matter, as I'd be "begging him to cut those babies out by Feburary anyway").
> 
> I know I'm probably jumping the gun a little bit here, since I've only seen him once, and I probably won't go to full term, and there's even a pretty good chance he won't even BE at my delivery if he isn't the doctor on call that day/night, but I do feel a little uneasy. My husband says it isn't worth trying to switch, given that we still want to deliver at that particular hospital and it will basically be luck of the draw as to who will actually attend the birth, but given that my ONLY request was that my OB be a nice person, I am a little disappointed.
> 
> Have any of you been in a position where you didn't like your doctor? Think it might be worth trying to switch, or am I making a big deal out of nothing?

I might catch some heat for this comment but just want to be honest with you. I work with doctors all the time. I would rather a jerk who was highly recommended and skilled ( as long As he listens to your concerns) over a sweet doctor who has patients that don't do so well. I know it's important to have a nice doc I would love one too but at the end of the day I want the best possible outcome. I work with this surgeon( I take care of his patients) and he is sooooooo sweet. His patients love him. I would never let him touch anyone I know let Alone care about. They allllllll have complications. At the end of the day, you have to do what you feel is best. Trust I'm not trying to be negative but I just want you to look at everything. ( don't be mad :/ )


----------



## baby_maybe

Angel - congrats on the birth of your little girl :)


----------



## lch28

angel - congrats on your little princess . Hope for a speedy recovery for you both and that she will be out of the NICU soon!


----------



## penuche

Not mad at all, Prayerful! It's actually helpful for me to hear that. Big thanks also to Shelby and Ich28 - nice to hear all hope was not lost with your docs!

I know that the hospital I'm planning on delivering at (so long as I make it to 32 weeks) has a great reputation for L&D, so that's comforting. I guess as long as I just continue to concentrate on my priorities being having the healthiest babies I can get regardless of how they come out or how my prenatal appointments go, we'll be satisfied with the outcome. He did seem a little negative yesterday about my prognosis, but then again, he is also probably trying to be cautious until I hit 25 weeks (our next big milestone). I think it's just starting to really sink in that these babies are going to have to come out at some point, and it might be much sooner than I expected. I feel very unprepared!!!!


----------



## penuche

angel229 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick update. Still in hospital and very sore from section. Scarlett is doing wonderful, she came of the ventilator today and they are going to try feeding her shortly. I have just had my first cuddle. She is so light it is untrue. Can't upload photos from my phone so might have to wait a while to see her x x x I should be allowed home tomorrow or Saturday but Scarlett will be here for a few Weeks yet.
> 
> I just want to take this opportunity to thank everyone on here. You have all been a great help through what has been 1 of the most stressful times of my life. Thank you all and I will keep you all posted x x x

So happy to hear things are going well, and that you and Scarlett were able to have a cuddle!!!!! Keep us posted on her progress :)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

angel229 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick update. Still in hospital and very sore from section. Scarlett is doing wonderful, she came of the ventilator today and they are going to try feeding her shortly. I have just had my first cuddle. She is so light it is untrue. Can't upload photos from my phone so might have to wait a while to see her x x x I should be allowed home tomorrow or Saturday but Scarlett will be here for a few Weeks yet.
> 
> I just want to take this opportunity to thank everyone on here. You have all been a great help through what has been 1 of the most stressful times of my life. Thank you all and I will keep you all posted x x x

Pleased bubba is doing well hun. Hopefully she will have an extremely short stay in hospital.and be home woth u soon. Hope u recover as pain free as possible also. Much much easier said than done but she is in THE best hands and she will be fine so try ur absolute hardest not to stress. Thinking of u all xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

kimbotrav said:


> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> Ah thats good! I am 35+1 today.. i really should update my ticker lol. I am getting daily pains and daily tightenings but nothing either. If I dont go into labour i will be having a section on 19th too! Hoping i will tho as id love to try naturally. Almost 36weeks is so brilliant! x
> 
> its a strange feeling isnt it makes you think ohhh is something happening and then nothing very strange i also went to get checked as my back was so bad and they told me i wasnt even dilated at all which was a real shock as i have been loosing my plug and having lots of pain...thats great so were boht set for ame day :) wonder if something will happen beofre or not. hope you can try naturally :) i would love to but wont be allowed as ive had 2 sections now which is a shame xxxClick to expand...

As if your not even dilated! Wellll looks like baby may decide to stay put after so many months of stress eh!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, (inc. the new ones - Twinkle welcome :hugs:) 

Twinkle, so sorry for the loss of your little boy sweetie :( I can't promise that you won't feel atleast some of the same symptoms as last time, since having a stitch definitely causes some side effects which for me mimicked ptl. but I can say that stitches work extremely well if placed early, and much of your anxiety will be groundless hun (tho pretty terrifying all the same). Pregnancy after loss is never 'normal', but you can feel confident that despite the worry and associated physical symptoms that came with IC and the stitch, it is likely you 'll make term and have a happy outcome darlin' xx

MPG - I so feel for you love. I remember these Tightenings well and their ability to cast doubt. It is normal to have them, and I was plagued with them from 18wks with the twins. I also had the pressure in my back passage you describe, but that did ease off from 22wks ish as the babies moved up and into my abdomen. You'll find that this will happen for you too.

If your tummy feels hard then it probably is, but again these bh type contractions seem to come earlier and more frequently in ladies with stitch (probably due to it's presence and associated uterine irritability). 

All that said, they should be doing atleast one or two tvu exams partly for your peace of mind, and partly to check your cervix in order to have a baseline measurement. In the UK internal u/s isn't necessarily routine after stitch, and depends very much on consultant preference, however I would ask outright for one to be certain that these painless contractions aren't having an effect - just to be on the safe side. For what it's worth, they really don't sound strong, consistent or uncomfortable enough to be affecting any changes tho my lovely ;)

You're entering the really scary stage at this point honey. What are inconsequential pregnancy symptoms to most women, take on a sinister edge for us and make the middle trimester pretty unbearable at times :( The majority of the women here have felt these exact same symptoms at this point (some much worse), yet have thankfully gone on to make it to term without incident. With an elective stitch it is rare to encounter problems.

It is still more likely that your stitch is aggravating your pelvic region rather than something happening cervix-wise mpg, but why worry or take the risk. Ask for that tvu hun - if your regular appointments can't accommodate you, then go to L&D, ask to see a registrar and demand one. It is your right, and you won't be refused. Good luck and pm me if you need to reach me in a hurry xxx


----------



## lch28

i amm sooo happy to say I am 28 weeks today!! i feel so blessed :happydance: my scan is in 5 hours, ill update after!


----------



## lizziedripping

Yey 28wks Ich :) Good luck at your appt xx


----------



## penuche

lch28 said:


> i amm sooo happy to say I am 28 weeks today!! i feel so blessed :happydance: my scan is in 5 hours, ill update after!

Hooray!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mpg1502

lizziedripping said:


> Hi ladies, (inc. the new ones - Twinkle welcome :hugs:)
> 
> Twinkle, so sorry for the loss of your little boy sweetie :( I can't promise that you won't feel atleast some of the same symptoms as last time, since having a stitch definitely causes some side effects which for me mimicked ptl. but I can say that stitches work extremely well if placed early, and much of your anxiety will be groundless hun (tho pretty terrifying all the same). Pregnancy after loss is never 'normal', but you can feel confident that despite the worry and associated physical symptoms that came with IC and the stitch, it is likely you 'll make term and have a happy outcome darlin' xx
> 
> MPG - I so feel for you love. I remember these Tightenings well and their ability to cast doubt. It is normal to have them, and I was plagued with them from 18wks with the twins. I also had the pressure in my back passage you describe, but that did ease off from 22wks ish as the babies moved up and into my abdomen. You'll find that this will happen for you too.
> 
> If your tummy feels hard then it probably is, but again these bh type contractions seem to come earlier and more frequently in ladies with stitch (probably due to it's presence and associated uterine irritability).
> 
> All that said, they should be doing atleast one or two tvu exams partly for your peace of mind, and partly to check your cervix in order to have a baseline measurement. In the UK internal u/s isn't necessarily routine after stitch, and depends very much on consultant preference, however I would ask outright for one to be certain that these painless contractions aren't having an effect - just to be on the safe side. For what it's worth, they really don't sound strong, consistent or uncomfortable enough to be affecting any changes tho my lovely ;)
> 
> You're entering the really scary stage at this point honey. What are inconsequential pregnancy symptoms to most women, take on a sinister edge for us and make the middle trimester pretty unbearable at times :( The majority of the women here have felt these exact same symptoms at this point (some much worse), yet have thankfully gone on to make it to term without incident. With an elective stitch it is rare to encounter problems.
> 
> It is still more likely that your stitch is aggravating your pelvic region rather than something happening cervix-wise mpg, but why worry or take the risk. Ask for that tvu hun - if your regular appointments can't accommodate you, then go to L&D, ask to see a registrar and demand one. It is your right, and you won't be refused. Good luck and pm me if you need to reach me in a hurry xxx



Oh Lizzie, you always know just the right things to say and I will always be eternally grateful to you. You are the Incompetemt Cervix Sufferers Mother Theresa!!! Honestly you give up so much of your time on here to help us all we are so very lucky to have you! And I am sure all the other ladies on here agree!!!!

Its funny just last night i remembered the phrase "irritable uterus" which is what they said i suffer from but nonetheless you're right we mustn't take chances as last time i did go into labour at 23 weeks i didnt even know as it was painless! I'm going to email my consultant and say could we organise a scan just to check when I see them at 26 weeks (2 weeks time). 

It must also be that the baby etc is all so much heavier now and that is causing the pressure that I feel now (still got it if I'm up and about for long periods... difficult not to be with a 2 year old!). I guess what frightened me all over again was the lady in the bed opposite me, also 23 weeks and her first baby. She woke up at 3:30am waters broken and called the nurse. The nurse repeatedly said, don't worry its probably just your bladder...blah blah. The poor girl took ages to persuade her to please get the doctor and sure enough, her waters had broken and cervix had opened. I was in tears for her, listening to her cries of its too early please do something. Astonishingly they gave her the full 'we're so sorry its so early, there's nothing we can do but wait....your baby if it comes will likely not live or be very disabled and we cannot intervene'' I wanted to run over there and help her. They didn't even tell her to lie down and raise her legs up to preserve what waters she had left and only after 10 mins did they happen to mention that maybe they could do an emergency cerclage if possible. When they left her to cry on her own I went over and tried to reassure her but it was hard not to cry with her! I said look I am living proof that things can be alright, I laid on a bed at 45 degree angle and luckly i preserved my waters and the contractions stopped, they popped in a stitch and my daughter stayed in till 37 weeks. I have no idea what happened to her as they moved her to a private room but I so wanted to tell her about this thread so she could get all the info on here. I hope with all my heart she is ok. She could do with a Lizziedripping right now!

I know that all our stories are different and some of us have lucky outcomes and others not. Its a horrendous thing to go through and the terrible fact is that until you are 24 weeks they really don't take it seriously as the baby is not considered viable till then. There just isn't enough information in the system when this sort of thing happens. I know this thread has taken off and so many people have benefitted from us all putting in what we have learnt. Its invaluable to have all this info and thank you Lizzie again for being there for everyone and helping so many of us. 

Will keep you posted but to anyone reading who is being offered a stitch... take it with open arms it is your very very best chance. Especially an elective stitch early on. Sounds scary but it is worth every bit of pain and worry. And for emergency stitch later on, well I can recommend those too!

6 days to go till I reach 24 weeks and counting! Then I might be able to relax a bit more. Thanks again Lizzie xxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> i amm sooo happy to say I am 28 weeks today!! i feel so blessed :happydance: my scan is in 5 hours, ill update after!

Ich congrats!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch - congrats on 28 weeks! :flower:


Dilated to 6-7cm and all of the doctors are refusing to say, "Oh, well obviously delivery is coming, let's go ahead and end her misery and deliver her now!" The only doctor that is willing to help me by doing that is off until Monday. So I am being forced to sit in the hospital, having contractions, in pain, for the whole weekend because nobody else wants to deal with me.

I know every day counts for the girls, and the fact that they're still inside me is great, but isn't labor stressful on babies too? Surely this must be as miserable for them as it is for me.


Sorry for being such a downer in all my posts lately. Hospitals are depressing places. :nope:


----------



## angel229

ShelbyLC said:


> lch - congrats on 28 weeks! :flower:
> 
> 
> Dilated to 6-7cm and all of the doctors are refusing to say, "Oh, well obviously delivery is coming, let's go ahead and end her misery and deliver her now!" The only doctor that is willing to help me by doing that is off until Monday. So I am being forced to sit in the hospital, having contractions, in pain, for the whole weekend because nobody else wants to deal with me.
> 
> I know every day counts for the girls, and the fact that they're still inside me is great, but isn't labor stressful on babies too? Surely this must be as miserable for them as it is for me.
> 
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer in all my posts lately. Hospitals are depressing places. :nope:

Aw babe is there nothing no one can do. That's terrible waiting til Monday. Good luck hun. What pain relief are they giving you for the contractions?


----------



## angel229

lch28 said:


> i amm sooo happy to say I am 28 weeks today!! i feel so blessed :happydance: my scan is in 5 hours, ill update after!

Congrats on reaching 28 Weeks, that's great news. Keep baking x x,x


----------



## angel229

Update on Scarlett day 3. She is now off everything and in a normal cot instead of incubator. She is taking 20ml of milk every 2 hours through a tube using the gravity feeding technic. She will be moving from intensive care to special care as soon as a space becomes available for her.

I am still feeling very tender but that's to be expected after 3 sections, lol x x


----------



## baby_maybe

lch - congrats on being 28 weeks, hope you're appointment goes well.

mpg - I can't say anymore than lizzie already said, but wanted to echo your words about electives stitches and even emergency ones. 2 of my babies were saved by emergency stitches and I'm currently on my second elective suture. I'm a really good example of how well they work, as are a lot of the ladies on this thread :)

Angel - thanks for the update on Scarlett, it sounds like she is doing brilliantly and your soreness is to be expected, although I hope you start to feel less sore over the coming days.


----------



## ShelbyLC

I'm actually not getting any pain medication at all. My contractions aren't always painful - it's my cervix that hurts! Baby A is so low that she's pressing on my cervix and it's causing alot of sharp pain. :nope:


Wonderful news about Scarlett! Glad she's moving along quickly. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Shelby - I'm sorry that you have been left to deal with your contractions for the weekend! I can't believe that none of the docs that are there want to take responsibility and get you delivered. Before they know it you'll be delivering them yourself if they're not careful :hugs:


----------



## lch28

so i am back from my appointment and not really sure how to feel about it.. =[ hoping lizzie reads soon lol..

so since 21 weeks I have gone from 2.7 cm no funneling, to 1.3 cm all the way funneled to my stitch - and my water bag is on my stitch. they want to do another tvu in 2 weeks, and if the water bag has moved down more, will give me steroids. is this normal / to be expected? do you think i have any chance at all of making it to stitch removal? the doctor said that if the water bag doesn't move down anymore that i will most likely make it.. but if it does im at a great risk to go early.. he asked if i was having cramping and i said no (i honestly am not) but now feel like i should have said yes and maybe he would have given me the steroids today. what do you ladies think?? should i ask for them now?


----------



## lch28

angel its wonderful to hear about your baby girl! glad she is doing well!

gosh shelby you must be so frustrated. im so sorry dear.


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch - I wouldn't worry too much. I'm sure if your doctor was super concerned, he would have asked you back in a week, not two. I'm sure Lizzie will be along shortly to say all the right things to put your mind at ease.


----------



## lch28

thanks hun, lizzie does have a very good record of doing that lol


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

baby_maybe said:


> lch - congrats on being 28 weeks, hope you're appointment goes well.
> 
> mpg - I can't say anymore than lizzie already said, but wanted to echo your words about electives stitches and even emergency ones. 2 of my babies were saved by emergency stitches and I'm currently on my second elective suture. I'm a really good example of how well they work, as are a lot of the ladies on this thread :)
> 
> Angel - thanks for the update on Scarlett, it sounds like she is doing brilliantly and your soreness is to be expected, although I hope you start to feel less sore over the coming days.

Baby maybe, sorry but I just noticed how many cerclages you've had. This is my first and was a rescue out in at 17 with funneling. I'm 20 now and I want more kids but bedrest and cerclages are turning me off. I had my first via section so any other is going to be via csection... I can't imagine 2 spinals with each pregnancy. How did you do it ???? :shrug:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

angel229 said:


> ShelbyLC said:
> 
> 
> lch - congrats on 28 weeks! :flower:
> 
> 
> Dilated to 6-7cm and all of the doctors are refusing to say, "Oh, well obviously delivery is coming, let's go ahead and end her misery and deliver her now!" The only doctor that is willing to help me by doing that is off until Monday. So I am being forced to sit in the hospital, having contractions, in pain, for the whole weekend because nobody else wants to deal with me.
> 
> I know every day counts for the girls, and the fact that they're still inside me is great, but isn't labor stressful on babies too? Surely this must be as miserable for them as it is for me.
> 
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer in all my posts lately. Hospitals are depressing places. :nope:
> 
> Aw babe is there nothing no one can do. That's terrible waiting til Monday. Good luck hun. What pain relief are they giving you for the contractions?Click to expand...

Pure madness. You can call administration if its that bad. You have that right!:shrug:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> so i am back from my appointment and not really sure how to feel about it.. =[ hoping lizzie reads soon lol..
> 
> so since 21 weeks I have gone from 2.7 cm no funneling, to 1.3 cm all the way funneled to my stitch - and my water bag is on my stitch. they want to do another tvu in 2 weeks, and if the water bag has moved down more, will give me steroids. is this normal / to be expected? do you think i have any chance at all of making it to stitch removal? the doctor said that if the water bag doesn't move down anymore that i will most likely make it.. but if it does im at a great risk to go early.. he asked if i was having cramping and i said no (i honestly am not) but now feel like i should have said yes and maybe he would have given me the steroids today. what do you ladies think?? should i ask for them now?

I think you should request the steroids. It won't hurt to get it early just in case. It's a few doses so now is better. Be honest with your doctor and I'm sure he will consider. You could always make an emergency appt for next week.... Complaining of something to have tvu done and request steroids. They make a hugeeeeee difference. I think you can make it until 30 weeks but as moms we are always proactive! Besides even though you don't have contractions you're water could break . I think you should just call. You'll feel better. In the meantime rest and put yourself on strict bedrest. Either way you're at a safe point. So, breathe! Think back to the beginning and remember how far you've come!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> angel229 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShelbyLC said:
> 
> 
> lch - congrats on 28 weeks! :flower:
> 
> 
> Dilated to 6-7cm and all of the doctors are refusing to say, "Oh, well obviously delivery is coming, let's go ahead and end her misery and deliver her now!" The only doctor that is willing to help me by doing that is off until Monday. So I am being forced to sit in the hospital, having contractions, in pain, for the whole weekend because nobody else wants to deal with me.
> 
> I know every day counts for the girls, and the fact that they're still inside me is great, but isn't labor stressful on babies too? Surely this must be as miserable for them as it is for me.
> 
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer in all my posts lately. Hospitals are depressing places. :nope:
> 
> Aw babe is there nothing no one can do. That's terrible waiting til Monday. Good luck hun. What pain relief are they giving you for the contractions?Click to expand...
> 
> Pure madness. You can call administration if its that bad. You have that right!:shrug:Click to expand...

I don't think anything would be done, as it's "unethical" for them to deliver me "for no reason" at this point. :wacko:


----------



## lch28

they probably think that if the babies arent showing signs of stress that its fine to keep you like this.. its a difficult situation hun. how long have you been in the hospital?


----------



## ShelbyLC

I've been in the hospital since last Tuesday (the 12th), so a total of 12 days so far. :nope:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies kinda fustrated been spotting for been 2 days even passed brown clots doc dont know where its coming from both babies are fine cervix closed. Now talking about moving cerclage date ugh


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

So before my cerclage was placed I noticed whitish tissue from time to time when I used the rest room. Midwife said not to worry. I've had 3 weeks with a cerclage( emergency). I just noticed something when I urinated... It was about the size of a cornflake and whitish clear. I have no pain and no cramping. No discharge. Does it sound like something is wrong??? I'm freaking out. Is it possible to pass tissue with a cerclage?!? I have an OB appt on minday. I would love to hold out until then. Oh an I'm on the vaginal progesterone suppositories and I don't know if I saw ( vaginal) tissue or toilet tissue.. I think I'm going nuts....


----------



## lch28

is it whiteish clear?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> is it whiteish clear?

Yes


----------



## lch28

do you think it has a mucous snot like look to it? if so its normal discharge from the cervix. i get this but it always ends up on my tp. its like boogers. ive had it since 12 weeks. since we have a foreign body in our cervix we make much more discharge


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> do you think it has a mucous snot like look to it? if so its normal discharge from the cervix. i get this but it always ends up on my tp. its like boogers. ive had it since 12 weeks. since we have a foreign body in our cervix we make much more discharge

Lol! Ich you made me laugh. " it's like boogers." Lol we are so open on here. It's hilarious. It like flaky and soft like a soggy corn flake maybe about the size of a dime. I feel a little better thanks for the laugh:):haha:


----------



## lizziedripping

Definitely vaginal discharge/mucous Prayer honey :) Nothing at all to worry about my darlin' xx


----------



## lizziedripping

lch28 said:


> so i am back from my appointment and not really sure how to feel about it.. =[ hoping lizzie reads soon lol..
> 
> so since 21 weeks I have gone from 2.7 cm no funneling, to 1.3 cm all the way funneled to my stitch - and my water bag is on my stitch. they want to do another tvu in 2 weeks, and if the water bag has moved down more, will give me steroids. is this normal / to be expected? do you think i have any chance at all of making it to stitch removal? the doctor said that if the water bag doesn't move down anymore that i will most likely make it.. but if it does im at a great risk to go early.. he asked if i was having cramping and i said no (i honestly am not) but now feel like i should have said yes and maybe he would have given me the steroids today. what do you ladies think?? should i ask for them now?

Although this is scary Ich, and I really don't want to sound flippant about it, but it really isn't as bad as you imagine to have membranes sitting down in the funneled part of your cervix. When a cervix is tightly closed the membranes sit close to it, it makes sense then that if you funnel enough, they fill that space sweetie. It isn't catastrophic, but worth keeping an eye on. You will still need to experience contractions for your cervix to open against the stitch and allow the membrane to progress past it - a less likely scenario. With or without membranes being present in the funnel, the stitch is still very much doing its job and not allowing your cervix to open past it. Your cervix is clearly incompetent but being held by the cerclage.

Having IC as a condition means that your cervix is weak and gives way under the pressure of an expanding uterus. Being prone to ptl when the uterus contracts and the cervix shortens and opens as a result is a whole other issue. The two sometimes go hand in hand, but generally if the cervix can be kept closed mechanically, then it doesn't usually cause ptl. 

I have known women with zero cervix and only a stitch holding the baby in still make it to term. You have no signs of ptl, no cramps or bleeding so there is every chance that you will still make it to stitch removal lovely. Yours is purely a mechanical issue and as such should do well with the stitch. Having said that, it is always good to keep watching closely just in case. Certainly, you'll atleast make it to the next check at 30wks now, and most likely move slowly but surely each week to removal day and be stunned when you do. Try to keep the faith sweet, scary as the next few weeks might feel :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Shelby - so sorry my love that you're suffering :hugs: There isn't much I can say in this situation, but if it's any consolation at all, being in slow labour is of no detriment to your babies, in fact it has been shown to benefit preemies and the lungs are matured more rapidly as a result of this 'distress' (one less thing for you to stress over hun). Thoughts are with you, and I do hope the tide turns for you soon :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

So ill be 15 weeks on Monday & getting super nervous about Dr waiting Til 17 weeks to do my cerclage. I was wondering if being on progesterone pills will help my cervix from shortening so fast & make it be ok for Dr to wait Til 17 weeks? I was 17 weeks last time when I started feeling tons of pressure then went into labor at 18 weeks but wasn't on progesterone...I do get a tvu on Dec 4th at 16 weeks 1 day & go to Dr next day so I'm sure if cervix is 2.5cm or shorter he will do stitch straight away.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Amy, the progesterone will definitely help sweetie and has been shown to firm up a weak cervix so you're in a better position than last time. Have you challenged him waiting til 17wks given what happened last time? Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Ich - you ok Hun? Unusual not to hear from you overnight. I wrote a huge post reassuring you, I do hope nothing has happened since :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie, i guess i just wasn't expecting it.. now im terrified of my waters going early. well see how it looks in 2 weeks. Do you think if the water bags moved down / bulge through my stitch I will most def go into labor very soon? I just want to keep him in as long as possible :cry: Should i be more strict about my bed rest?


----------



## baby_maybe

Prayerful - yeah I can see why you would want to avoid the spinal. I had a spinal for my emergency suture back in 2001 and the 8 weeks later when I delivered her I had an epidural as well. With the other two I only had the spinal when I got the sutures and delivered natural and this time hopefully it will be the same again :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Amy, the progesterone will definitely help sweetie and has been shown to firm up a weak cervix so you're in a better position than last time. Have you challenged him waiting til 17wks given what happened last time? Xx

He mentioned doing cerclage early at first but since my cervix were normal length at last scan he said hes trying to wait Til as close to 17 weeks as possible to make sure baby isn't going to miscarry..I'm so ready for my next scan at 16 weeks 1 day..ill be 15 weeks on Monday...I bet this next week will go by slow just my luck lol


----------



## lch28

hi lizzie. i am okay, i am just freaking out really. I did some googling which i shouldnt have and now im scared. i just want to talk to my doc but cant till monday. First of all I want the steroids now. I think i should be admitted to the hospital, and I also did some research and was wondering if you have ever heard of getting a second cerclage? they use a balloon to move the water bag up and stitch you again. do you think i am over reacting? i am so uncomfortable today. I feel so much pressure.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> hi lizzie. i am okay, i am just freaking out really. I did some googling which i shouldnt have and now im scared. i just want to talk to my doc but cant till monday. First of all I want the steroids now. I think i should be admitted to the hospital, and I also did some research and was wondering if you have ever heard of getting a second cerclage? they use a balloon to move the water bag up and stitch you again. do you think i am over reacting? i am so uncomfortable today. I feel so much pressure.

Hi Ich. I know you directed the question to Lizzie but I think you will be fine! :) I had my previous daughter at 26 weeks and 6 days and she did great! Yes, everyone is different but preemies are strong. I did get the steroid injections. Before the emergency c section they told me she wouldn't breathe on her own and a bunch of stuff. They told me she should would be less than a pound. She was born breathing on her own and weighed 2 lbs 1 oz. I have heard of a second cerclage but usually if the first fails. There are risks of course that come with it but usually isn't done when any waters have broken. Breathe! You've done amazingly well and if those babies are anything like mom, they are very strong!!! No more googling until after Monday ( for your sanity sake). Try something distracting if possible. We are here for you:) stay positive you have come a long way!!!:hugs:


----------



## angel229

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> hi lizzie. i am okay, i am just freaking out really. I did some googling which i shouldnt have and now im scared. i just want to talk to my doc but cant till monday. First of all I want the steroids now. I think i should be admitted to the hospital, and I also did some research and was wondering if you have ever heard of getting a second cerclage? they use a balloon to move the water bag up and stitch you again. do you think i am over reacting? i am so uncomfortable today. I feel so much pressure.
> 
> Hi Ich. I know you directed the question to Lizzie but I think you will be fine! :) I had my previous daughter at 26 weeks and 6 days and she did great! Yes, everyone is different but preemies are strong. I did get the steroid injections. Before the emergency c section they told me she wouldn't breathe on her own and a bunch of stuff. They told me she should would be less than a pound. She was born breathing on her own and weighed 2 lbs 1 oz. I have heard of a second cerclage but usually if the first fails. There are risks of course that come with it but usually isn't done when any waters have broken. Breathe! You've done amazingly well and if those babies are anything like mom, they are very strong!!! No more googling until after Monday ( for your sanity sake). Try something distracting if possible. We are here for you:) stay positive you have come a long way!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi ich,

There is a little girl in the special care ward Scarlett is on who was born at 27 Weeks and us hopefully going home this week after 2 months in hospital. Stay strong and think positive x x x x and don't google ;-)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Ich my son was born at 27+5 and spent 11 weeks. However there was a few 26weekers that spent 9 weeks. We wanted him home off oxygen hence a little longer stay. U would never know now. Pls dont google it will drive u nuts it really will. 

Angel- How is Scarlett? 

x


----------



## angel229

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Ich my son was born at 27+5 and spent 11 weeks. However there was a few 26weekers that spent 9 weeks. We wanted him home off oxygen hence a little longer stay. U would never know now. Pls dont google it will drive u nuts it really will.
> 
> Angel- How is Scarlett?
> 
> x

She is doing well thanks. Still on gravity feeds through tube but progressing nicely. I am feeling sorry for all my relatives cos everyone wants to come and see her but they have a strict grandparents only rule. I have 1 sister and hubby has 3 siblings, lol. They are chomping at the bit x x x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Angel - Glad Scarlett is doing well. I'm sure she'll be home with you soon. :flower:

lch - I really, really think you'll be okay. I mean, I'm 6cm dilated and they've managed to keep me pregnant! And my bags are bulging but haven't burst yet. :thumbup:

Everyone else - I hope you're all doing well. (Or as well as you can be with a stitch and/or bedrest!) I have been keeping up with everyone, I promise. 


As for me - I'm stuck at 6cm and I'm being called "stable" :wacko: Moved back up to the long term floor yesterday and they're not letting me go home until I deliver, whenever that is. I've got a small hole somewhere in one of my amniotic sacs, which is only leaking a little bit per day, but I'm now at risk for infection and have to have my temp, heart rate, and babies' heart rates monitored closely so we can catch anything early.

I am still having irregular contractions; some are very weak and others are so strong that I can actually feel Baby A being pressed down onto my cervix. I really have no idea why I'm dilating so slowly if my cervix is so incompetent! But, I have resigned myself to being here for a while, so I'm less angry at all of this, and just willing time to move faster.

I'm 30 weeks on Tuesday and I'm told that if I make it to 34 weeks (one month from today) I'll be delivered then. Now that I am on no medication to stop or stall labor, it will be incredibly funny to me if I hold out at 6cm for the next 4 weeks. With the drama queens my girls seem to be, I wouldn't put it past them to pull a stunt like that. :dohh:


----------



## lch28

thank you for the encouragement ladies, it has definitely made me feel better =D i am never googling again! lol - i really do trust my doc so im sure when i talk to him on Monday he will give me some reassurance.


----------



## penuche

ShelbyLC said:


> Angel - Glad Scarlett is doing well. I'm sure she'll be home with you soon. :flower:
> 
> lch - I really, really think you'll be okay. I mean, I'm 6cm dilated and they've managed to keep me pregnant! And my bags are bulging but haven't burst yet. :thumbup:
> 
> Everyone else - I hope you're all doing well. (Or as well as you can be with a stitch and/or bedrest!) I have been keeping up with everyone, I promise.
> 
> 
> As for me - I'm stuck at 6cm and I'm being called "stable" :wacko: Moved back up to the long term floor yesterday and they're not letting me go home until I deliver, whenever that is. I've got a small hole somewhere in one of my amniotic sacs, which is only leaking a little bit per day, but I'm now at risk for infection and have to have my temp, heart rate, and babies' heart rates monitored closely so we can catch anything early.
> 
> I am still having irregular contractions; some are very weak and others are so strong that I can actually feel Baby A being pressed down onto my cervix. I really have no idea why I'm dilating so slowly if my cervix is so incompetent! But, I have resigned myself to being here for a while, so I'm less angry at all of this, and just willing time to move faster.
> 
> I'm 30 weeks on Tuesday and I'm told that if I make it to 34 weeks (one month from today) I'll be delivered then. Now that I am on no medication to stop or stall labor, it will be incredibly funny to me if I hold out at 6cm for the next 4 weeks. With the drama queens my girls seem to be, I wouldn't put it past them to pull a stunt like that. :dohh:


Wow, Shelby! You are a trooper. It must be frustrating to be right on the verge of something happening, while also being told you might just be hanging out for another month! 30 weeks is super exciting though!!! Are you going stir crazy yet? I hope you have visitors/lots of distractions. Wishing you and the babies all the best - keep updating!


----------



## penuche

angel229 said:


> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> Ich my son was born at 27+5 and spent 11 weeks. However there was a few 26weekers that spent 9 weeks. We wanted him home off oxygen hence a little longer stay. U would never know now. Pls dont google it will drive u nuts it really will.
> 
> Angel- How is Scarlett?
> 
> x
> 
> She is doing well thanks. Still on gravity feeds through tube but progressing nicely. I am feeling sorry for all my relatives cos everyone wants to come and see her but they have a strict grandparents only rule. I have 1 sister and hubby has 3 siblings, lol. They are chomping at the bit x x xClick to expand...

Happy to hear she's doing well, even if it is frustrating that no one gets to come see her. All in good time, and hopefully soon!!!


----------



## penuche

I am twenty-three weeks today! Still super early, but every week is one week longer that these babies get to stay inside (and one week closer to twenty-five weeks, which my doc has said is the absolutely earliest he'd feel comfortable with me delivering). Bed rest is getting harder and harder, but I am grateful that the babies are still cooking and doing well. 

One question for you all - I am feeling really out of breath today! It obviously isn't from exertion, given that I am pretty much lying down all the time. I know the babies are getting bigger (my new-found stretch marks are proof, wah!) and especially with twins it's not uncommon to feel breathless as they grow. Just wondering if anyone else went through this, and if you had figured out ways to manage it? Maybe it's anxiety? I am starting to feel a little overwhelmed not leaving the house. :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

angel229 said:


> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> Ich my son was born at 27+5 and spent 11 weeks. However there was a few 26weekers that spent 9 weeks. We wanted him home off oxygen hence a little longer stay. U would never know now. Pls dont google it will drive u nuts it really will.
> 
> Angel- How is Scarlett?
> 
> x
> 
> She is doing well thanks. Still on gravity feeds through tube but progressing nicely. I am feeling sorry for all my relatives cos everyone wants to come and see her but they have a strict grandparents only rule. I have 1 sister and hubby has 3 siblings, lol. They are chomping at the bit x x xClick to expand...

Glad to hear that hun. She breathing totally unaided? It sucks the rules around but I am sure ur fam understand and she will be spoilt rotten once home! x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

penuche said:


> I am twenty-three weeks today! Still super early, but every week is one week longer that these babies get to stay inside (and one week closer to twenty-five weeks, which my doc has said is the absolutely earliest he'd feel comfortable with me delivering). Bed rest is getting harder and harder, but I am grateful that the babies are still cooking and doing well.
> 
> One question for you all - I am feeling really out of breath today! It obviously isn't from exertion, given that I am pretty much lying down all the time. I know the babies are getting bigger (my new-found stretch marks are proof, wah!) and especially with twins it's not uncommon to feel breathless as they grow. Just wondering if anyone else went through this, and if you had figured out ways to manage it? Maybe it's anxiety? I am starting to feel a little overwhelmed not leaving the house. :shrug:

Congrats on 23 wks hun :) - Breathlessness is very normal. Mine have both been singletons but i really felt like i could not physically breathe at times and it freaked me right out. If it gets ridiculous then give ur doc a call. But from what u describe its normal x


----------



## ShelbyLC

I take back what I said earlier about settling in for 34 weeks! My water just broke! (The real deal, huge gush all over kind!) That was two hours ago and contractions are already 1-2 minutes apart and getting painful. Looks like I'm having babies!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Omg Shelby!!! Excited much! X


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> I take back what I said earlier about settling in for 34 weeks! My water just broke! (The real deal, huge gush all over kind!) That was two hours ago and contractions are already 1-2 minutes apart and getting painful. Looks like I'm having babies!

Yay Shelby!:thumbup:


----------



## penuche

ShelbyLC said:


> I take back what I said earlier about settling in for 34 weeks! My water just broke! (The real deal, huge gush all over kind!) That was two hours ago and contractions are already 1-2 minutes apart and getting painful. Looks like I'm having babies!

Good luck!!!!! Exciting!!!!


----------



## angel229

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> angel229 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> Ich my son was born at 27+5 and spent 11 weeks. However there was a few 26weekers that spent 9 weeks. We wanted him home off oxygen hence a little longer stay. U would never know now. Pls dont google it will drive u nuts it really will.
> 
> Angel- How is Scarlett?
> 
> x
> 
> She is doing well thanks. Still on gravity feeds through tube but progressing nicely. I am feeling sorry for all my relatives cos everyone wants to come and see her but they have a strict grandparents only rule. I have 1 sister and hubby has 3 siblings, lol. They are chomping at the bit x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear that hun. She breathing totally unaided? It sucks the rules around but I am sure ur fam understand and she will be spoilt rotten once home! xClick to expand...

Totally unaided plus she has taken a little bit of milk tonight from a bottle, whoop whoop x x


----------



## angel229

Omg good luck Shelby. Can't believe you are letting us all know when your contractions are that close. You go girl x x x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

angel229 said:


> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel229 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> Ich my son was born at 27+5 and spent 11 weeks. However there was a few 26weekers that spent 9 weeks. We wanted him home off oxygen hence a little longer stay. U would never know now. Pls dont google it will drive u nuts it really will.
> 
> Angel- How is Scarlett?
> 
> x
> 
> She is doing well thanks. Still on gravity feeds through tube but progressing nicely. I am feeling sorry for all my relatives cos everyone wants to come and see her but they have a strict grandparents only rule. I have 1 sister and hubby has 3 siblings, lol. They are chomping at the bit x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear that hun. She breathing totally unaided? It sucks the rules around but I am sure ur fam understand and she will be spoilt rotten once home! xClick to expand...
> 
> Totally unaided plus she has taken a little bit of milk tonight from a bottle, whoop whoop x xClick to expand...

yaaaaaay Go Scarlett!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck shelby, hope you and the girls are doing great right now :hugs:

Penuche - I have been feeling breathless on and off since about 22-23 weeks, originally I thought it was baby growing but ironically it seems to be getting better and not worse as the weeks go on. I guess it just another pregnancy symptom to add to the ever growing list for me!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :)

Shelby - thinking of you tonight as you have your girls sweetie, can't wait to hear your announcement. Hope the labour is quick and straightforward darlin'. Incidentally Hun, your cervix wouldn't have opened beyond 3cms without strong regular contractions even tho it is weak. An IC gives way under pressure but only slightly, it cannot dilate further on its own. Good luck xxx

Penuche - breathlessness can be normal in pregnancy and I have always had it too but I have also tested positive for anaemia in all my pregnancies. Since everything is twice the effort in a twin pregnancy it's always worth ruling anaemia out if it hasn't been already. One of its main symptoms is breathlessness. Failing that put it down to two babies squishing your lungs into a smaller and smaller space lol - should ease as they drop xx

Ich - glad you're sounding a bit less stressed. It's hard to stay confident especially when you know that your stitch is being tested to capacity Hun, but please try to remain hopeful - membranes often sit on the stitch with IC but don't rupture nor is ptl triggered. Many women don't get scanned after stitch (especially here in the Uk) so they're unaware of the day to day fluctuations of their cervixes. Being monitored is bitter sweet - the reassurance of a closed cervix is great, but when it inevitably funnels and in your case the membranes bulge, it is terrifying. Doesn't change the outcome tho sweet, and most women still get to term or thereabouts.

I'd definitely rest as much as possible on the basis of why not? any extra precautions you can take can never hurt. I always recommend rest anyway until 30/32wks (and more if you can stand it) because it makes sense to play it safe :hugs:

Angel, glad to hear Scarlett is rallying now :) She has done so well and should go fro. Strength to strength now lovely :hugs:
Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok whilst waiting for your babies to arrive :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Shelby- good luck! Your girls will do fabulously, you've done so well, hoping for a straightforward, easy labour for you xxx :hugs:

Angel -What a little trooper Scarlett is, what a gorgeous name too, she'll be home before you know it. Many moons ago, I was born at 34 weeks, and all was fine breathing-wise, it just took me a while to get the hang of feeding, from what my mum says! Good luck and thanks for keeping us posted xxx:hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Ive been having watery discharge past 2 days & my mother is freaking out cause I had it right before I lost last baby...is watery discharge normal? Its not like flowing out..like a slow leak enough to wet pantries.


----------



## lch28

do you feel a gush of it if you get up from lying down or anything?? i have so much discharge too, but i did go to L&D at one point because i was scared it was my waters


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> Ive been having watery discharge past 2 days & my mother is freaking out cause I had it right before I lost last baby...is watery discharge normal? Its not like flowing out..like a slow leak enough to wet pantries.

I would call or get checked ASAP just to be safe. When my water broke with my daughter it was a slow leak I felt like I was done urinating but had a few drops that wouldn't stop dropping. Not trying to scare you but always err on the side of caution . Good luck :winkwink:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Tegan Elsa was born at 3:18pm on November 25, 2012, weighing 2lb 13oz, with Apgar scores on 8 & 9.

Britton Aisley was born at 3:20pm on November 25, 2012, weighing 2lb 15oz, also with Apgar scores of 8 & 9.

They were born via c-section, since Britton was transverse. I was terrified through the whole opperation. I would do it again in a heartbeat, though. :thumbup: Thank you all for your support and kind words; we really appreciate them 

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_2293.jpg


----------



## angel229

Congratulations Shelby, they are gorgeous. beautiful names and really good weights for your gestation x x x .

I can't figure out how to upload photos to here otherwise I was put a picture of Scarlett on x x x


----------



## angel229




----------



## AmyLouise89

lch28 said:


> do you feel a gush of it if you get up from lying down or anything?? i have so much discharge too, but i did go to L&D at one point because i was scared it was my waters

No it wasn't a gush..its like I'm lightly peeing on myself..just a slow leak..wasn't sure if its a sign of cervix shortening?


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats shelby, they are gorgeous :cloud9:

Scarlett is beautiful Angel :)

Amy - if you have any reason at all to believe it might be your waters leaking, please get checked out. I had my latest elective stitch placed at 15 weeks and even though in the past I haven't had shortening until 20 weeks I would have been having kittens if he said he didn't want to do a stitch until 17 weeks. There is absolutely no advantage to waiting, if anything he is risking there being changes if you only got to around 18 weeks before. Personally I would be pushing him really hard to do the procedure now, or find another doc who will.

Keep us updated about the discharge, I hope it is just that. I had watery discharge at about 15 weeks and after the stitch and it turns out it wasn't my waters when I got checked. It's gradually got less watery as the weeks have gone on, but now I'm using suppositories all sorts of different stuff comes out :wacko:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Awww girlies the babies are all cuties!!! Shelby I am so glad they are here and have had a safe arrival. I hope their NICU stay will be as uneventful as possible.

Angel- Scarlett is a beauty and looks so big!


----------



## kimbotrav

huge cobgrats shelby :) beautiful babies hope you recover quickly xx
angel shes gorgeous 2 hope all is good xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Amy- I second what baby-maybe has said. Please get checked. I had very very watery discharge three times during this pregnancy and thought it was my waters but was then confirmed it wasnt. Its only now that my discharge has actually become thick (tmi!) but seen as u are asking the question; its enough to need to get checked as its clearly bothering u x


----------



## AmyLouise89

A part of me feels like I should rush to ER to get checked but other part of me thinks I might be overreacting & don't want to wake my family at 5:30am for nothing.


----------



## baby_maybe

Trust me you'll feel better getting checked, even if it is a false alarm and I'm sure your family won't mind getting up to take you either :hugs:


----------



## lch28

shelby congratulations mama! they are both beautiful.

angel thanks for sharing pics of baby Scarlett, she is perfect!

amy plz get checked hun if anything for your own piece of mind


----------



## Firehol

Congratulations shelby. I hope you will all be heading home soon. X

I went out to a shop today. Such freedom!! If my fibrelectin test is negative Friday. My hubby has even said I can go see twilight! Horray. (Not with him of course). Hopefully Jacobs torso won't set me off!!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Tegan Elsa was born at 3:18pm on November 25, 2012, weighing 2lb 13oz, with Apgar scores on 8 & 9.
> 
> Britton Aisley was born at 3:20pm on November 25, 2012, weighing 2lb 15oz, also with Apgar scores of 8 & 9.
> 
> They were born via c-section, since Britton was transverse. I was terrified through the whole opperation. I would do it again in a heartbeat, though. :thumbup: Thank you all for your support and kind words; we really appreciate them
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_2293.jpg

Awww the babies are LOVELY


----------



## lch28

I talked to my Dr. He wants me on strict bed rest at home. Only laying down.. only up to use bathroom and shower. If my cervix or water bag changes he is admitting me to the hospital.. I asked the nurse about steroids and she said they'd prob send me for them at my next appt Dec 5. Should I demand them now?


Oh. I failed my one hour gd test. Fantastic..


----------



## penuche

Such beautiful babies ladies!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AmyLouise89

I went to ER & stupid Dr wouldn't do anything but check for infection. no infection & said its not amniotic fluid..they wouldn't send me for ultrasound even tho I begged for one to check cervical length...& my ob is out on holiday Right now but I left them a note at their office.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> I talked to my Dr. He wants me on strict bed rest at home. Only laying down.. only up to use bathroom and shower. If my cervix or water bag changes he is admitting me to the hospital.. I asked the nurse about steroids and she said they'd prob send me for them at my next appt Dec 5. Should I demand them now?
> 
> 
> Oh. I failed my one hour gd test. Fantastic..

Oh boy Ich, not a good day huh? I'm sorry... Thinking about you :flower:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> I went to ER & stupid Dr wouldn't do anything but check for infection. no infection & said its not amniotic fluid..they wouldn't send me for ultrasound even tho I begged for one to check cervical length...& my ob is out on holiday Right now but I left them a note at their office.

At least it's not amniotic fluid :). Stay positive. A lot of doctors don't like the check the cervix of women with our type of cervical issues for safety reasons.... Unfortunately.... My OB won't even check, he has my peri to do it. Call your normal dr for a follow up. Meanwhile, breathe, you're still pregnant ! Yay:happydance:


----------



## HelenGee

Shelby- the girls are gorgeous! I love the fact that they're crying in the pic lol! A good sign of working in their lungs, what great apgar scores too...much better than either of my termies have had. :hugs: well done xx

OMG- Scarlett is beautiful, ooooh feeling so broody looking at all these baby pics :winkwink:Huge congratulations xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich honey :hugs: You must be feeling so anxious darlin', really feel for you. Please try not to assume the worst, it is highly likely your cervix has been this way for several weeks and still has every chance of holding out for several more. Of course there are no guarantees, and IC is unpredictable, but I still maintain this is not an unusual scenario for women like us and is the reason for the stitch - funneling is anticipated and to be expected sweetie. With no obvious signs of labour it's not usual to offer steroids because their timing has to be precise for them to be of maximum benefit. Brilliant advice for you to go on strict bed rest - rest is crucial in the fight against IC and I swear by it. Take care lovely - you know where I am if you need me :hugs:

Amy - I can feel your pain hun, I was terrified at your stage and that was with the stitch, goodness knows how you must be feeling. Did they actually test the fluid? Did they look with a speculum to check your external cervix is still closed atleast? (I don't recommend internal checks, but just wondered if they had looked?)

Mucus/fluid loss is common in pregnancy, but with your history I can totally understand your anxiety. Do you feel any pressure down below? Thinking of you sweet xxx

Shelby - omg, your babies are gorgeous! They look so chunky too - well done mama, you grew them so well. Hole theyre doing ok :hugs: 

Angel - Scarlett is a poppet, you. ISt be so proud :hugs:

Kim, Hopeful you still hanging on? Xx
Love to all xxxxx


----------



## HelenGee

Amy- I just wondered if your doc is holding off doing the stitch as he's on holiday? Sorry if it's a stupid thing to say, you must be so anxious and feel that no-one is helping you and turning a blind eye. Are there any other doctors who might be able to step in at this point- you are entitled to a second opinion and you deserve a break from the anxiety the relaxed approach is causing you. I had loads of discharge pre- stitch, it especially increased at 15 weeks, so it is probably nothing sinister. Don't be afraid to badger the doctors if it helps you get some reassurance, it's not something anyone likes to do, but you don't deserve to be in turmoil and sometimes it is vital for doctors to react to the emotional impact as well as the physical issues xx

Ich- I think I would have been funnelled to the stitch at your stage had I not done strict bed rest, but that is the point of the stitch. It can and will hold, it might benefit from total bed rest, but even without, it will most likely hold up now. You have got through the worst, the stitch went in nice and early and your cervix has reacted as predicted, but most likely will not open up until stitch removal. Try not to stress xxx


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie. i just get the vibes from my doctors that they think ill go into labor at any minute. i have this awful fear that my water will break, i wont have had the steroids, and have the baby with in hours =[ i really prefer to be on SBR at home, rather then in the hopsital, but if after my next tvu (December 7th) there is changes in my length/water bag he is going to admit me to the hopsital until i have the baby. i just get a feeling i have no chance of making it to stitch removal, and I know that my little guy has a great chance right now, but im just terrified. I dont know much about NICU stays. Is it always until EDD? Do they let you stay over night? How about breast feeding? I don't want him to get formula etc..


----------



## lch28

thank you helen. i have been on MBR since 20 weeks. now im scared if i get out of bed my water will break =[ i am not with my fiancee anymore and live with my mother. When she is at work I have no choice but to get up to make food etc.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Still preggers Lizzie. 36weeks on Wednesday! Still have regular BH's but cervix is closed! I have a section booked for three weeks time if I dont labour before then. They think I will due to the regularity of my BH but who knows. Cant believe she is still baking! x


----------



## penuche

lch28 said:


> I talked to my Dr. He wants me on strict bed rest at home. Only laying down.. only up to use bathroom and shower. If my cervix or water bag changes he is admitting me to the hospital.. I asked the nurse about steroids and she said they'd prob send me for them at my next appt Dec 5. Should I demand them now?
> 
> 
> Oh. I failed my one hour gd test. Fantastic..

Oh man. Very frustrating. It doesn't help that you just have to stay in bed all day and think about it either!! I obviously don't know much about this stuff, and I certainly can't speak from experience like some of the other ladies here, so instead I'll just send you a virtual hug from afar and hope that everything goes as well as can be expected. It's so rough when things aren't going right, but from what it sounds like from other people's stories on here, even with all these setbacks things can still turn out to be totally okay in the end. Hang in there the best you can!


----------



## lch28

thanks for the virtual hug hun :flower: i cant speak from experience either when people ask for advice! this is my first stitch pregnancy


----------



## penuche

lch28 said:


> I talked to my Dr. He wants me on strict bed rest at home. Only laying down.. only up to use bathroom and shower. If my cervix or water bag changes he is admitting me to the hospital.. I asked the nurse about steroids and she said they'd prob send me for them at my next appt Dec 5. Should I demand them now?
> 
> 
> Oh. I failed my one hour gd test. Fantastic..

Just as an afterthought - and I know this sounds lame - but I've been trying to find new ways to pass the time while on bed rest, and I've started playing a bunch of games on Facebook. It's kind of mind-numbing, and if you don't want to purchase credits to play them (which I don't) then you can't play them for too long each day, but it's kind of fun and helps the day go by a little quicker. Not sure if that's appealing to you at all, but since you aren't supposed to get up, I thought I'd throw out some suggestions!


----------



## lch28

thx hun, i actually dont have a facebook, but i have been playing the sims! hahah!


----------



## AmyLouise89

No pressure..I did have it last time at 17 weeks so if I start getting it again I'm def going to my ob. The ER Dr put speculum in me & swabbed for infection & swabbed with this rubber band looking thing to check if fluid..not sure if he even looked to see if cervix closed..he didn't tell me.


----------



## lch28

im sure if ur cervix was open he'd have told u hun


----------



## AmyLouise89

HelenGee said:


> Amy- I just wondered if your doc is holding off doing the stitch as he's on holiday? Sorry if it's a stupid thing to say, you must be so anxious and feel that no-one is helping you and turning a blind eye. Are there any other doctors who might be able to step in at this point- you are entitled to a second opinion and you deserve a break from the anxiety the relaxed approach is causing you. I had loads of discharge pre- stitch, it especially increased at 15 weeks, so it is probably nothing sinister. Don't be afraid to badger the doctors if it helps you get some reassurance, it's not something anyone likes to do, but you don't deserve to be in turmoil and sometimes it is vital for doctors to react to the emotional impact as well as the physical issues xx
> 
> Ich- I think I would have been funnelled to the stitch at your stage had I not done strict bed rest, but that is the point of the stitch. It can and will hold, it might benefit from total bed rest, but even without, it will most likely hold up now. You have got through the worst, the stitch went in nice and early and your cervix has reacted as predicted, but most likely will not open up until stitch removal. Try not to stress xxx

Hes actually the only specialist around for 100 mile radius..I trust him but hard not to worry. I go in at 16 weeks 1 day next Tuesday for another tvu to measure cervical length then get ready to do cerclage.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> thanks lizzie. i just get the vibes from my doctors that they think ill go into labor at any minute. i have this awful fear that my water will break, i wont have had the steroids, and have the baby with in hours =[ i really prefer to be on SBR at home, rather then in the hopsital, but if after my next tvu (December 7th) there is changes in my length/water bag he is going to admit me to the hopsital until i have the baby. i just get a feeling i have no chance of making it to stitch removal, and I know that my little guy has a great chance right now, but im just terrified. I dont know much about NICU stays. Is it always until EDD? Do they let you stay over night? How about breast feeding? I don't want him to get formula etc..

Hey there! I had my first daughter at 26 weeks and she stayed in the nicu until she was 36... Not 40. So it's possible to leave the nicu before your edd. There is a certain criteriA the baby has to meet. They have to be able to eat on their own and tolerate it, breathe without Assistance ( sometimes they can go home on oxygen), maintain temperature, have bowel movements and urination, and maintain body weight. Other criteria may need to be met in addition. My baby got my breast milk only . I informed the nurses of my wishes and I would pump at home and bring frozen bottles. They kept them there. The nicu teams are awesome as they know the needs of mom and baby. Hopefully the baby won't have To go to the nicu but if so its not as horrific as our imaginations make it. Stay hopeful and if you want more insight let me know. I'm a nicu pro.... Unfortunately:(


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> thanks for the virtual hug hun :flower: i cant speak from experience either when people ask for advice! this is my first stitch pregnancy

Hey Ich if it makes you feel any better, moms with gestational diabetes have BIGGER babies! Hey, I always try and see the positives :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

thanks so much for the info hun , i really had no idea about it, glad to hear DD went home at 36 weeks, must have been so scary for you, did you know a bout IC when you went into labor at 26 weeks or was it total shock?? def glad to hear about still being able to give breast milk. im guessing you cant stay with the baby over night? i cant imagine going home 2 days after labor with out my baby, props to all you ladies who have done this. i did do it after Sophia passed which really was so hard but of course a diff situation. id totally feel like something may happen and id be gone

and lololol my mom just said that during dinner. we had a giggle :thumbup:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> thanks so much for the info hun , i really had no idea about it, glad to hear DD went home at 36 weeks, must have been so scary for you, did you know a bout IC when you went into labor at 26 weeks or was it total shock?? def glad to hear about still being able to give breast milk. im guessing you cant stay with the baby over night? i cant imagine going home 2 days after labor with out my baby, props to all you ladies who have done this. i did do it after Sophia passed which really was so hard but of course a diff situation. id totally feel like something may happen and id be gone
> 
> and lololol my mom just said that during dinner. we had a giggle :thumbup:

Ich, even now they can't say why my water broke with my previous daughter. I had a bad uti and shortly after my water broke without contractions. I can imagine it was due to IC as IC is diagnosed after premature delivery and maybe evidence of IC in further or current pregnancy. Fortunately they caught the funneling and dilating early... My water was bulging:(. When she was in the nicu and their policy at that hospital was a 24 hr visiting hour rule so I could stay all day if I wanted but there was no place to sleep. By the way she is perfectly healthy 6 almost 7 year old who is at the top of her class. She went to various therapies for some months to help her to walk and for close monitoring... Now she's doing one handed cartwheels and reading at a third grade level.. Miracles happen!!! :happydance:


----------



## angel229

penuche said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> I talked to my Dr. He wants me on strict bed rest at home. Only laying down.. only up to use bathroom and shower. If my cervix or water bag changes he is admitting me to the hospital.. I asked the nurse about steroids and she said they'd prob send me for them at my next appt Dec 5. Should I demand them now?
> 
> 
> Oh. I failed my one hour gd test. Fantastic..
> 
> Just as an afterthought - and I know this sounds lame - but I've been trying to find new ways to pass the time while on bed rest, and I've started playing a bunch of games on Facebook. It's kind of mind-numbing, and if you don't want to purchase credits to play them (which I don't) then you can't play them for too long each day, but it's kind of fun and helps the day go by a little quicker. Not sure if that's appealing to you at all, but since you aren't supposed to get up, I thought I'd throw out some suggestions!Click to expand...

I play candy crush on Facebook. Addicted!


----------



## kimbotrav

hi lizzie :) yes stil hanging in there been geting worsening back and front period type cramps but nothing regular im the same as hopefull am booked in for section 19th dec if nothing has happened before hope your ok xxx


----------



## lch28

> Ich, even now they can't say why my water broke with my previous daughter. I had a bad uti and shortly after my water broke without contractions. I can imagine it was due to IC as IC is diagnosed after premature delivery and maybe evidence of IC in further or current pregnancy. Fortunately they caught the funneling and dilating early... My water was bulging:(. When she was in the nicu and their policy at that hospital was a 24 hr visiting hour rule so I could stay all day if I wanted but there was no place to sleep. By the way she is perfectly healthy 6 almost 7 year old who is at the top of her class. She went to various therapies for some months to help her to walk and for close monitoring... Now she's doing one handed cartwheels and reading at a third grade level.. Miracles happen!!! :happydance:

aww hun im so glad to hear it. so were u induced/emcs?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> Ich, even now they can't say why my water broke with my previous daughter. I had a bad uti and shortly after my water broke without contractions. I can imagine it was due to IC as IC is diagnosed after premature delivery and maybe evidence of IC in further or current pregnancy. Fortunately they caught the funneling and dilating early... My water was bulging:(. When she was in the nicu and their policy at that hospital was a 24 hr visiting hour rule so I could stay all day if I wanted but there was no place to sleep. By the way she is perfectly healthy 6 almost 7 year old who is at the top of her class. She went to various therapies for some months to help her to walk and for close monitoring... Now she's doing one handed cartwheels and reading at a third grade level.. Miracles happen!!! :happydance:
> 
> aww hun im so glad to hear it. so were u induced/emcs?Click to expand...

With my first daughter my water broke on its own and they did an emergency c section 2 days later after the steroid injections. With this pregnancy I got an emergency cerclage at 17 weeks and still on bedrest so I'm hoping and praying it holds:wacko:


----------



## lch28

hope it does too hun, i mean mines still holding wiht hardly any cervix left! lol


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Kim I swear our bodies are identical. The exact same things are happening to me lol


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> hope it does too hun, i mean mines still holding wiht hardly any cervix left! lol

Lol! I have 1.2 cm at my last peri visit and my OB said that's great . When I heard that I was like.... What!?! Are you crazy?!?!?!? How much do you have left? I'm so new to all of this...


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Feel bleugh today. Period cramps all night and all this morn. Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ich - prayerful said it all really but Just to add, bf is actually encouraged in the NiCu because bm is so much more important for preemies. I expressed for 6mths and then bf Evie when she came home. So long as you begin pumping immediately after delivery your supply shouldn't be affected. You'll be able to borrow n electric pump from the hospital too to make it quicker and easier. I can help you with the whole process IF bubs puts in an early appearance. 

Of course having your little man at 29+ wks is a whole different ball game to Evie coming at 24wks - he will do brilliantly now he has gone past 28wks sweetie. I know it's not what you wanted, and I didn't want the twins to come even 3wks early, BUT if it does happen his complications will be minimal. It will mainly be an issue of keeping him warm and getting him to feed efficiently on his own. If he does need breathing support initially, it will likely be cpap - a machine designed only to prevent babies getting tired, not the same as ventilation.

On paper you could go into labour at any time, and Docotrs always anticipate worst case scenario, BUT you are already almost one week on from hearing this news and no sign of baby! IC is bizarrely unpredictable, and just as it can devastate pregnancies without warning at 22wks, it can also go against predictions once you have reached a good gestation. I have lost count of the numbers of women who have found themselves at or near term with a previously weak cervix just refusing to budge! 

It is best to rest to give your waters a helping hand, and good that you are aware of this change so that you can maximise your chances, BUT it's not over yet lovely and I feel you can still make atleast another week or two and probably much more besides :hugs:

Just gotta go feed my brood ladies, will pop back in later to answer more queries xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Had the stitch like pain last night. Not sure if baby is maybe lying on a nerve or something. I got it just as well and i was walking up the stairs n had to sit down it was that painful. It hasnt fully gone but more bearable. I have been having frequent Bh's for over a week now.. not painful. Any ideas?*


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Had the stitch like pain last night. Not sure if baby is maybe lying on a nerve or something. I got it just as well and i was walking up the stairs n had to sit down it was that painful. It hasnt fully gone but more bearable. I have been having frequent Bh's for over a week now.. not painful. Any ideas?*

The weight of the baby was probably on the stitch. If there is no bleeding or change In discharge I wouldn't stress. I hear bh are common as delivery approaches. I would bunk out on one floor on bedrest until things subside to buy yourself some more time. Sorry Hun!:shrug:


----------



## lch28

prayerful - i have 1.3 cm of cervix, but im completely funnelled to my stitch and my membranes are bulging out of it. :cry: i have another scan on Dec 7th to see if there are any changes. if a change is noted ill be admitted to L&D for the remainder of my pregnancy

thanks lizzie, your such a doll. glad to hear about BFing and that ill be able to use a pump there. while i am sad that i most likely wont make it to stitch removal (doc says im being too negative, i say hes being nice) and that my LO may have quite a stay in the NICU, i am lucky i am past 24 weeks. If this was to happen at my 20 week scan i would have lost it. Id love to make it to 34+ but i am prepared for this not to happen. ill just continue taking it a day at a time. is it true that every day inside of me is 1 less week in the NICU?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hi prayerful. Must have been sleepy when I typed. My stitch is no longer in its been removes. The pain in my side was a stitch type pain like id been running a marathon! Its all calmed down now tho x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> prayerful - i have 1.3 cm of cervix, but im completely funnelled to my stitch and my membranes are bulging out of it. :cry: i have another scan on Dec 7th to see if there are any changes. if a change is noted ill be admitted to L&D for the remainder of my pregnancy
> 
> thanks lizzie, your such a doll. glad to hear about BFing and that ill be able to use a pump there. while i am sad that i most likely wont make it to stitch removal (doc says im being too negative, i say hes being nice) and that my LO may have quite a stay in the NICU, i am lucky i am past 24 weeks. If this was to happen at my 20 week scan i would have lost it. Id love to make it to 34+ but i am prepared for this not to happen. ill just continue taking it a day at a time. is it true that every day inside of me is 1 less week in the NICU?

Ich, you just scared me.... You're bulging through? Can you feel it? If so what does it feel like? I don't have another scan for two weeks. My last was 2 weeks ago. That's my biggest fear. I'm 21 weeks tomorrow. 24 weeks is my first goal.... Soooo scared


----------



## lch28

aw dont be scared hun! i dont wanna scare anyone lol! i dont feel it at all. i dont feel anything seeping into my vagina, i had no cramping or pressure or anything. its weird. I mean, they said it was on my stitch. Maybe it's just resting on it and not bulging?? now im confused. i know that i am funnelled to my stitch and i have 1.3 cm of cervix left, they said my water bag was right where my stitch is


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> aw dont be scared hun! i dont wanna scare anyone lol! i dont feel it at all. i dont feel anything seeping into my vagina, i had no cramping or pressure or anything. its weird. I mean, they said it was on my stitch. Maybe it's just resting on it and not bulging?? now im confused. i know that i am funnelled to my stitch and i have 1.3 cm of cervix left, they said my water bag was right where my stitch is

Ich! Lol omg maybe I would be cool if I was like 26 weeks but I'm 21! I felt nothing when my bag was bulging And my cervix was Open before my cerclage. I think that's what makes everything so bad is the fact that we can't tell when something is up. What did you do to keep sane when you were as early as me??


----------



## lch28

tbh i just took it one day and one dr appt at a time. and i went on BnB. lol. I generally felt really good, even though i was on bed rest, i never got cramping or anything i was overly concerned about. i guess it was also the fact that while my cervix did shorten at 20 weeks it was still closed and not funnelled. i also have seen my doctor every 2 weeks since 12 weeks, and evrey time i saw him he said my cervix looked great. how often r u being seen?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> tbh i just took it one day and one dr appt at a time. and i went on BnB. lol. I generally felt really good, even though i was on bed rest, i never got cramping or anything i was overly concerned about. i guess it was also the fact that while my cervix did shorten at 20 weeks it was still closed and not funnelled. i also have seen my doctor every 2 weeks since 12 weeks, and evrey time i saw him he said my cervix looked great. how often r u being seen?

I see my OB every 3-4 and my peri every 4 so it's like every two weeks I'm being seen. My OB doesn't want to check my cervix because he doesn't want my cervix to be irritated. I've seen my OB 2 times since the cerclage and my peri once. My peri did a tvu and measured my cervix . Before the cerclage I had no cervix and was funneled. So my last appt I was 1.2 cm . So it's been A little over 2 weeks since my cervix has been looked at. I feel good overall but just curious you know? Still in the woods. :dohh:


----------



## lch28

so your cervix grew to 1.2 cm after cerclage placement? thats great! were you not given the option of elective cerclage this time?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> so your cervix grew to 1.2 cm after cerclage placement? thats great! were you not given the option of elective cerclage this time?

No I wasn't given the option because they didn't know IC was the cause of my previous daughters early delivery. No we know! My OB was awesome enough to have me see high risk dr and that's who caught it. Better believe if Im bold enough to do this again I would prefer to have an elective cerclage.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

It's been quiet, hope everyone is okay! I reached week 21! Yay for cerclage and baby! Lol. I have a question though. I've had this on and off sharp ache on my very lower left side... It's like on my bikini line. I really think its gas( that's what I'm hoping). Any insight? I really don't want to call the doctor or go in.... I've been a pest. :winkwink:


----------



## lch28

happy 21 weeks! id say that the pain you are feeling is round ligament pain. totally normal


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> It's been quiet, hope everyone is okay! I reached week 21! Yay for cerclage and baby! Lol. I have a question though. I've had this on and off sharp ache on my very lower left side... It's like on my bikini line. I really think its gas( that's what I'm hoping). Any insight? I really don't want to call the doctor or go in.... I've been a pest. :winkwink:

Happy 21 weeks! :happydance:

No idea about the pain, though. Sorry. :nope:


----------



## lch28

How are the babies doing shelby? and mommy of course lol


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> How are the babies doing shelby? and mommy of course lol

They are doing so great! I can't even express my excitement at how well they're doing! They are now taking 5cc breast milk every 3 hours (by feeding tube) and they've been on the bili lights for jaundice for two days now, but their levels are now well below the cut off so they might be taken off the lights today or tomorrow. :happydance: Neither of them have had any apnea spells or heart rate drops. The only thing that I've seen drop has been their breathing rate, and that never gets dangerously low. The alarm sounds if they get to less than 20 per minute, and they never go lower that 18 or 19, and it's only for a few seconds when they do.

There's not really a lot to update on with them. They're just eating and growing and getting stronger. :cloud9:

As for me, I'm still a little sore, but getting better with every day. I've been off-the-charts emotional lately, with the crazy hormonal changes and everything. I was released from the hospital yesterday and cried for 20 minutes last night because it finally hit me just how much I miss having the girls with me all the time. And the guilt, of course. But I think I'll start feeling better now that it's all out of my system. I'm trying to focus on pumping (my milk came in yesterday!) and doing whatever I can to help the girls while they're in the NICU. :thumbup:



And I'm so happy for you - you're going to be 29 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> How are the babies doing shelby? and mommy of course lol
> 
> They are doing so great! I can't even express my excitement at how well they're doing! They are now taking 5cc breast milk every 3 hours (by feeding tube) and they've been on the bili lights for jaundice for two days now, but their levels are now well below the cut off so they might be taken off the lights today or tomorrow. :happydance: Neither of them have had any apnea spells or heart rate drops. The only thing that I've seen drop has been their breathing rate, and that never gets dangerously low. The alarm sounds if they get to less than 20 per minute, and they never go lower that 18 or 19, and it's only for a few seconds when they do.
> 
> There's not really a lot to update on with them. They're just eating and growing and getting stronger. :cloud9:
> 
> As for me, I'm still a little sore, but getting better with every day. I've been off-the-charts emotional lately, with the crazy hormonal changes and everything. I was released from the hospital yesterday and cried for 20 minutes last night because it finally hit me just how much I miss having the girls with me all the time. And the guilt, of course. But I think I'll start feeling better now that it's all out of my system. I'm trying to focus on pumping (my milk came in yesterday!) and doing whatever I can to help the girls while they're in the NICU. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm so happy for you - you're going to be 29 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:Click to expand...

Shelby! Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!!!!!! So happy for you. Drink lots of water and pumping after a warm shower really helps with the milk production! Congrats again and the names are beautiful!:happydance:


----------



## lch28

thanks shelby, they are beautiful and im so happy to hear they are doing well. im so happy to be 29 weeks tomorrow and hope that he continues to stay inside!


----------



## penuche

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> It's been quiet, hope everyone is okay! I reached week 21! Yay for cerclage and baby! Lol. I have a question though. I've had this on and off sharp ache on my very lower left side... It's like on my bikini line. I really think its gas( that's what I'm hoping). Any insight? I really don't want to call the doctor or go in.... I've been a pest. :winkwink:

Hurrah, 21 weeks!!! So happy for you. I'm still in the early twenties myself, and I think the biggest (only?) thing we can really do at this point is celebrate every passing week that our babies get to stay on the inside. Congrats, congrats! :)

I've had some bikini line pain like that, but it usually went away after a while (my Googling also suggested round ligament pain). I've noticed personally that the babies have been super active and getting into weird positions that kind of hurt, so I'm thinking we might both be entering the uncomfortable stage of weird aches and pains???


----------



## penuche

ShelbyLC said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> How are the babies doing shelby? and mommy of course lol
> 
> They are doing so great! I can't even express my excitement at how well they're doing! They are now taking 5cc breast milk every 3 hours (by feeding tube) and they've been on the bili lights for jaundice for two days now, but their levels are now well below the cut off so they might be taken off the lights today or tomorrow. :happydance: Neither of them have had any apnea spells or heart rate drops. The only thing that I've seen drop has been their breathing rate, and that never gets dangerously low. The alarm sounds if they get to less than 20 per minute, and they never go lower that 18 or 19, and it's only for a few seconds when they do.
> 
> There's not really a lot to update on with them. They're just eating and growing and getting stronger. :cloud9:
> 
> As for me, I'm still a little sore, but getting better with every day. I've been off-the-charts emotional lately, with the crazy hormonal changes and everything. I was released from the hospital yesterday and cried for 20 minutes last night because it finally hit me just how much I miss having the girls with me all the time. And the guilt, of course. But I think I'll start feeling better now that it's all out of my system. I'm trying to focus on pumping (my milk came in yesterday!) and doing whatever I can to help the girls while they're in the NICU. :thumbup:
> 
> And I'm so happy for you - you're going to be 29 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:Click to expand...


So glad to hear your happy updates! Go, babies, go! Hearing stories like this gives me hope since my own babies have so far to go until even sort of reaching full term. Can't wait to hear more good news.

I can't imagine how hard it must have been to leave your girls, especially with all the post-partum hormone craziness. I think you're doing great though, and hopefully every day will be easier than the last. Hang in there, lady!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Penuche - twins are notorious for the weird aches and pains - I couldn't believe just how different it was to my singleton pregnancies. Everything that you feel in the last week or two of a singleton pregnancy kicks in around 20wks with twins!! Everything just hurts......a lot lol ;) xx

Shelby, your girls are doing amazingly honey, so so pleased for you. Don't worry if they do tire a little as the week progresses - not uncommon for preemies to need additional breathing support after the fact and is totally normal. It may well not happen, but is common so didn't want you fretting if it does. It's usually for an hour/day or two then they're back to breathing air again. Hopefully it won't to apply, but if it does it's genuinely nothing to worry about. 

As for hormone rush, it's tough after delivery as all the pregnancy levels crash right back through the floor :( Always gets me for a week or two and that's without the additional stress of the NICU. You'll feel stronger day by day, You're all doing so well :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayerful - sounds like round ligament pain. Is it with movement or there on resting? I always get lots of aches around my bikini line during pregnancy - put it down to uterine stretching sweet xx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

penuche said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> It's been quiet, hope everyone is okay! I reached week 21! Yay for cerclage and baby! Lol. I have a question though. I've had this on and off sharp ache on my very lower left side... It's like on my bikini line. I really think its gas( that's what I'm hoping). Any insight? I really don't want to call the doctor or go in.... I've been a pest. :winkwink:
> 
> Hurrah, 21 weeks!!! So happy for you. I'm still in the early twenties myself, and I think the biggest (only?) thing we can really do at this point is celebrate every passing week that our babies get to stay on the inside. Congrats, congrats! :)
> 
> I've had some bikini line pain like that, but it usually went away after a while (my Googling also suggested round ligament pain). I've noticed personally that the babies have been super active and getting into weird positions that kind of hurt, so I'm thinking we might both be entering the uncomfortable stage of weird aches and pains???Click to expand...

ThAnks penuche! It's so funny, as SOon as you hit a new week/ milestone something new occurs! It's crazy. This is really a journey.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lizziedripping said:


> Prayerful - sounds like round ligament pain. Is it with movement or there on resting? I always get lots of aches around my bikini line during pregnancy - put it down to uterine stretching sweet xx

A little bit during both resting and movement. It's only on the left. It comes and goes.i feel like My belly is getting pretty big, pretty heavy too. I'm actually looking pregnant somewhere other than my chubby face! Lol


----------



## lch28

=[ im getting nervous. im feeling increasingly crampy. it doesnt come and go, its just constant. not really painful but pretty uncomfortable..


----------



## penuche

Lizzie - great to have someone whose been through the twins thing already! Not having been pregnant before, it's hard to know what to expect! 

Wondering your thoughts on this one, actually. Up until now, most of the kicks I've been getting have been up high, which I'm figuring is Baby B (our boy). Yesterday I started getting kicks down low as well, which I'm guessing is Baby A (girl), except it feels like they're all aiming either directly at my pubic bone or cervix! It is NOT fun to say the least. Were your Baby A kicks always down low like that? (This is probably paranoia speaking, but if she IS kicking my cervix, any idea if it can it affect my stitches??)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> =[ im getting nervous. im feeling increasingly crampy. it doesnt come and go, its just constant. not really painful but pretty uncomfortable..

Awwww Ich, try more fluids, if it continues call your dr in the am because God forbid it is something, they can catch if early. Water and a warm shower. Feel better Hun :shrug:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Lch, I'm having same thing right now...constant light cramping. it started when I was mopping living room. Got my feet up right now hoping it helps.. I'm only 15 weeks 3 days but no cerclage yet..not really sure how to tell if cervix has shortened & causing cramping..don't get ultrasound Til Tuesday either.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> Lch, I'm having same thing right now...constant light cramping. it started when I was mopping living room. Got my feet up right now hoping it helps.. I'm only 15 weeks 3 days but no cerclage yet..not really sure how to tell if cervix has shortened & causing cramping..don't get ultrasound Til Tuesday either.

Amy, no mopping!!! Lol rest girlie.
I'm starting to think we're spending much time together everyone is starting to feel the others symptoms! Lol you know, like when they sat when women hang out a lot they have their cycles together? :) If this is the case, we all feel GREAT, energized, full, not short of breath, no aches and we all have a super long , strong and closed cervix!!!!! Haha! :happydance:


----------



## AmyLouise89

My mom thinks I should call Dr but I don't wanna call him at 9pm if its nothing major ya know...if the cramping gets worse or I start to feel pressure like last pregnancy then ill call him immediately.


----------



## lch28

ugh i wish itd go away!! im super paranoid. plus since my memrbanes are bulging i ALWAYS think im leaking fluid.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> My mom thinks I should call Dr but I don't wanna call him at 9pm if its nothing major ya know...if the cramping gets worse or I start to feel pressure like last pregnancy then ill call him immediately.

Amy, any updates??
Ich, don't worry, week 39/40 will be here soon! :)


----------



## lch28

id be so overwhelmed with joy if i make it to my stitch removal date!!


----------



## penuche

Ugh, more bad news today. I went for my first follow-up ultrasound since my cerclage, and all was more or less well with the babies as far as we know, but of course by the time they got around to the transvaginal u/s to check my cervix things started going south. Turns out I only have 0.9cm of cervix length left - which means basically that the only thing holding those babies in are the stitches :( Same old "take it easy, stay in bed, blah blah blah" advice. Just feel really down today - I was hoping we'd get some better news.

We won't know a whole lot more until next Wed when I go back to see my OB. Eager to hear how they're measuring (u/s tech wouldn't tell us), as there seems to be some discrepancy over my due date, which might hopefully mean they could be dating further along than we assumed. Anxious to make it to 25 weeks, which is our first hurdle for viability....


----------



## angel229

penuche said:


> Ugh, more bad news today. I went for my first follow-up ultrasound since my cerclage, and all was more or less well with the babies as far as we know, but of course by the time they got around to the transvaginal u/s to check my cervix things started going south. Turns out I only have 0.9cm of cervhix length left - which means basically that the only thing holding those babies in are the stitches :( Same old "take it easy, stay in bed, blah blah blah" advice. Just feel really down today - I was hoping we'd get some better news.
> 
> We won't know a whole lot more until next Wed when I go back to see my OB. Eager to hear how they're measuring (u/s tech wouldn't tell us), as there seems to be some discrepancy over my due date, which might hopefully mean they could be dating further along than we assumed. Anxious to make it to 25 weeks, which is our first hurdle for viability....

Hi hun, don't worry to much. My first check showed my cervix a 0.7cm and I held out to 34+4 on not a lot of rest x x x


----------



## Firehol

lch28 said:


> ugh i wish itd go away!! im super paranoid. plus since my memrbanes are bulging i ALWAYS think im leaking fluid.

I am having the leaking feeling tooo! Had another Ffn test today and was positive. Doctor doesn't seem concerned says postive tests aren't as accurate as negative ones he had a good look (when will I get my privacy back!) and doesn't think anything will happen. They gave me a steroid shot anyway as now 31weeks.
He said about leaking and straight away I kept thinking I was! It's evening now and think it was my paranoid state!
Back next week for another test-hopefully a negative one!!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

penuche said:


> Ugh, more bad news today. I went for my first follow-up ultrasound since my cerclage, and all was more or less well with the babies as far as we know, but of course by the time they got around to the transvaginal u/s to check my cervix things started going south. Turns out I only have 0.9cm of cervix length left - which means basically that the only thing holding those babies in are the stitches :( Same old "take it easy, stay in bed, blah blah blah" advice. Just feel really down today - I was hoping we'd get some better news.
> 
> We won't know a whole lot more until next Wed when I go back to see my OB. Eager to hear how they're measuring (u/s tech wouldn't tell us), as there seems to be some discrepancy over my due date, which might hopefully mean they could be dating further along than we assumed. Anxious to make it to 25 weeks, which is our first hurdle for viability....

Hey penuche, I'm sorry Hun. :( it's hard to go to these appointments because you never know what you're going to hear.when I go to my appointments I'm in a hurry to see my cervix while most moms want to see the baby! Good news is 24 weeks is the first week of viability. Also, your waters are intact and you're not contracting. The news sucks but you're still prego. Hey you're further along than me... Try and find the rainbow :flower:


----------



## ShelbyLC

penuche said:


> Ugh, more bad news today. I went for my first follow-up ultrasound since my cerclage, and all was more or less well with the babies as far as we know, but of course by the time they got around to the transvaginal u/s to check my cervix things started going south. Turns out I only have 0.9cm of cervix length left - which means basically that the only thing holding those babies in are the stitches :( Same old "take it easy, stay in bed, blah blah blah" advice. Just feel really down today - I was hoping we'd get some better news.
> 
> We won't know a whole lot more until next Wed when I go back to see my OB. Eager to hear how they're measuring (u/s tech wouldn't tell us), as there seems to be some discrepancy over my due date, which might hopefully mean they could be dating further along than we assumed. Anxious to make it to 25 weeks, which is our first hurdle for viability....


My cervix remained stable at 0.8-1.0cm for five weeks - and that was without a stitch. Cerclages are really amazing and I'm sure everything will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh ladies, hate signing in to read less than positive news :( 

Penuche, are you funneled to the stitch or just short? As the other lovelies have said, short doesn't signal disaster. Although IC is unpredictable, I have still seen many more women go to term with short or funneled cervixes than not.

As for twin a kicking your cervix, my twin a was breech until delivery, and I was constantly kicked down low. The pain in my cervix and bladder would actually make me cry out at times and it was the one thing that made me long for my section date to come. It felt like knives going in. My bump and babies we never high and I carried them very low from early on - didn't affect the stitch at all honey xx

Ich - if this is a new symptom then it never hurts to get checked. Cramping is common and doesn't necessarily mean anything, but if it has gotten to the point of actually being uncomfortable then I'd play it safe sweet. Trouble is, you're so anxious anyway that every twinge will seem frightening and perhaps more than it is. Let me know :hugs:

Amy - same for you lovely, if this is a new symptom then you should get a check up. Cramping in pregnancy really kicks in from 15wks as significant stretching ensues, but even so I wouldn't ignore anything unusual for you xx

How's the bubs today Shelby? You feeling a bit better emotionally? Xx

Love to all :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lizziedripping said:


> Oh ladies, hate signing in to read less than positive news :(
> 
> Penuche, are you funneled to the stitch or just short? As the other lovelies have said, short doesn't signal disaster. Although IC is unpredictable, I have still seen many more women go to term with short or funneled cervixes than not.
> 
> As for twin a kicking your cervix, my twin a was breech until delivery, and I was constantly kicked down low. The pain in my cervix and bladder would actually make me cry out at times and it was the one thing that made me long for my section date to come. It felt like knives going in. My bump and babies we never high and I carried them very low from early on - didn't affect the stitch at all honey xx
> 
> Ich - if this is a new symptom then it never hurts to get checked. Cramping is common and doesn't necessarily mean anything, but if it has gotten to the point of actually being uncomfortable then I'd play it safe sweet. Trouble is, you're so anxious anyway that every twinge will seem frightening and perhaps more than it is. Let me know :hugs:
> 
> Amy - same for you lovely, if this is a new symptom then you should get a check up. Cramping in pregnancy really kicks in from 15wks as significant stretching ensues, but even so I wouldn't ignoree anything unusual for you xx
> 
> How's the bubs today Shelby? You feeling a bit better emotionally? Xx
> 
> Love to all :hugs:

I'm 21 weeks just realized I have about 19 to go. I'm trying to be strong but I so scared. April is so far. My husband is finally getting out the house on his days off and while I'm happy for him, I get sad. It's so lonely home alone. He and my daughter need to get out though. The holidays are here and I'm not even into it. Praying, but I'm kind of down.... 28 weeks where are you???::cry:


----------



## ShelbyLC

lizziedripping said:


> Oh ladies, hate signing in to read less than positive news :(
> 
> Penuche, are you funneled to the stitch or just short? As the other lovelies have said, short doesn't signal disaster. Although IC is unpredictable, I have still seen many more women go to term with short or funneled cervixes than not.
> 
> As for twin a kicking your cervix, my twin a was breech until delivery, and I was constantly kicked down low. The pain in my cervix and bladder would actually make me cry out at times and it was the one thing that made me long for my section date to come. It felt like knives going in. My bump and babies we never high and I carried them very low from early on - didn't affect the stitch at all honey xx
> 
> Ich - if this is a new symptom then it never hurts to get checked. Cramping is common and doesn't necessarily mean anything, but if it has gotten to the point of actually being uncomfortable then I'd play it safe sweet. Trouble is, you're so anxious anyway that every twinge will seem frightening and perhaps more than it is. Let me know :hugs:
> 
> Amy - same for you lovely, if this is a new symptom then you should get a check up. Cramping in pregnancy really kicks in from 15wks as significant stretching ensues, but even so I wouldn't ignore anything unusual for you xx
> 
> How's the bubs today Shelby? You feeling a bit better emotionally? Xx
> 
> Love to all :hugs:

The girls are great - B is on room air now and T has been moved to the nasal cannula (no supplimentary oxygen, just air flow). :thumbup:

As for me, my emotions are all over the place. I feel pretty awful most of the time. The only time I really feel okay is when I'm in the NICU, and even that is hit or miss. Sometimes it makes me feel even worse to see the girls all wired up. I've been trying to keep a smile on my face, but every night so far I've needed a good cry to feel better at all. :nope:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

How do you know your cerclage is going bad. It feels "different" down there. No pain, no bleeding cramping or discharge but for some reason, I'm extra aware of my cerclage.... I'm worried somewhat or maybe just paranoid. I don't think it's ok to call the dr and just say I think I'm aware if my cerclage... Any advice??


----------



## Firehol

Penuche
My cervix has been 1cm for the last 3 weeks and I've held up and I don't have a stitch. (I'm not funnelling and its still closed.not sure if you were)
When my doc checks he says its still nice and long!!
Some ladies have almost nothing left so fingers crossed you will be fine x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Prayerful-It sounds like u may be a bit paranoid of the cerclage esp as ubhave no symptoms. But its completely normal to feel that way. Maybe mention it to your doc at your next apt and they may be able to reassure you


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Is everyone okay? Quiet today...


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Is everyone okay? Quiet today...

I was just about to post this same thing! Wondering how everyone is doing. I'm always thinking of you all, even if I'm not here very much. :flower:


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie, it seems to have gone away. now i am just anxiously awaiting my tvu on Friday. Do you think its basically definite that my cervix shortened and my membranes have bulged more? 

prayerful at one point after my cerclage i felt like there was a tampon inside or something. its totally normal. afterall there is a foreign body in your cervix!

hey shelby! hows the lovely ladies!!? i had a questoin, were your membranes bulging/how long before labor?


----------



## ShelbyLC

The girls are great! Their feeding amounts are being increased so quickly I can barely keep up with it. :wacko: They both started out on 3cc every 3 hours and now they're up to 10cc and 8cc respectively. Having a few apnea/bradychardia spells here and there since coming off the CPAP, but they rarely need any stimulation and pick back up on their own right away. :thumbup:

I was having weekly appointments to check my cervix, as you know. November 5 my cervix was 1.0cm long and not dilated. A week later on November 12, my cervix was too short to measure and 2cm dilated. I don't know how long after the November 5 appointment I began to dilate/shorten; it could have been a week, but I think I started having more contractions around the 8th or 9th. (Of course, if I hadn't told myself the contractions were probably nothing and had actually gone in to get checked, I probably could have stopped the contractions and stayed pregnant longer. But after so many false alarms, I was so reluctant to go to the hospital. My point: you're being watched and catching it early is the best thing.)

Anyway. When I was checked on the 12th and found to be 2cm dilated, my bags were bulging a bit. My water finally broke on the 25th - so almost 2 weeks later - and that was with me having lots of contractions. And it was a contraction that finally broke my water.


----------



## lch28

awww they are so strong! thanks for sharing, i have a big feeling that ill be admitted into the hospital on Friday, my doctor said if my cervix shortens or my water bag moves down anymore he is going to admit me, at 28 weeks i had 1.3 cm of cervix left, completely funnelled to my stitch and my bags were bulging..

my biggest fear is my water will break or something, and ill go into labor so quickly i wont have had time for the steroids. i really wanted to get them ASAP but my doctor says the effects wear off after a week (?) and that he wants to be sure thatim going early before i get them.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hmm. According to my doctor, the steroids are good for four weeks. That means the babies (or, in your case, baby) will get four weeks of growth out of them. After that, there isn't any "reversal" to what the steroids have done; your baby basically just had a 4-week boost. I think the reason your doctor doesn't want you to have them too early is because your bub might get more use out of them in two weeks rather than today. Of course, if you were in labor or having contractions, I think they would definitely give you the steroids since any amount of help is better than none. And I'm sure if you're admitted to the hospital, you'll get the steroids right away, just to be safe.

With that being said, I don't think you have to worry much about a too-fast labor. I was already 6cm when my water broke and it was still a good 4 hours before my contractions started getting strong, and 6 hours before the girls were delivered. You aren't dilated any, have the stitch to hold, and I all you need is 4 hours for the steroids to fully reach the baby. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks for the info, ive heard so many different things on them, he did tell me it gives the baby a 4 week boost, but that if i werent to go into labor with in a week of the steroids, the effect would go away :shrug: i do feel better though, i didnt know they work with in 4 hours and im sure it wouldnt be faster then that.. With Sophia i started bleeding at 1pm, found out i was 4 cm dilated by 3 pm, and she was born at 11:30 pm . Stupidly read about getting the stitch removed if your already dilated, apparently supposed to be painful.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> thanks for the info, ive heard so many different things on them, he did tell me it gives the baby a 4 week boost, but that if i werent to go into labor with in a week of the steroids, the effect would go away :shrug: i do feel better though, i didnt know they work with in 4 hours and im sure it wouldnt be faster then that.. With Sophia i started bleeding at 1pm, found out i was 4 cm dilated by 3 pm, and she was born at 11:30 pm . Stupidly read about getting the stitch removed if your already dilated, apparently supposed to be painful.

No more googling! Lol you are doing great. It's the home stretch, mind over matter. You can do it girlie. Look at you're timeline, you've come so far and just a LITTLE MORE TO GO!!!! #%* teamICH!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## angel229

Scarlett is home x x x x


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats angel, I bet it's lovely to get her home :)

lch - I know it's hard, but please don't google any more. You normally get far more negative stories on there because people are more likely to write about negative experiences. It must be scary for you to know you're funnelled to the stitch (i think that's why my consultant won't do cervical scans once a stitch is in) but I'm sure that even with very little cervix left you can go a few more weeks. I had an emergency suture at 24 weeks with next to no cervix, bulging membranes, no bed rest just carried on as normal and still went another 8 weeks from that point. If your cervix is still closed under the stitch it would be very difficult for your membranes to get any lower unless you had contractions that had an effect on your cervix. With you now being on strict bed rest you are doing all you can for your little man and I'm sure you'll still be pregnant in a few weeks time and wondering when bubs will be making an appearance :)

AFM - I'm doing good, saw my consultant last weds and we decided not to bother doing another ffn test at the moment as I'm showing absolutely no signs on impending labour! I don't need to see him again now until I'm 32 weeks, at that appointment he will book my stitch removal for 36 weeks, yikes! I've a midwife appointment next Friday for my 28 week bloods etc and then it's Xmas, it's all going so quick now can't believe I'm third tri tomorrow :happydance: I finally feel like I can breathe a bit easier at the moment. Little man hasn't stopped wriggling the past few days!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Woohoo Angel? Was it 11days she was in? So so so happy for u xx


----------



## angel229

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Woohoo Angel? Was it 11days she was in? So so so happy for u xx

Yep 11 days, she took to the bottle really really well. Just realising what a handful I have now that she is home tho. Scarlett is a dream it is the 1 and 6 year old that are driving me mad x


----------



## lch28

so glad she is home angel :hugs:

thanks prayerful, i wont be googling anymore.. lol. i always say that! :dohh: 

babymaybe i bet if he never did a TVU id think my cervix was in great shape! lol. I do get the occasional pressure but i was shocked when he said that my bag was bulging! i really dont want to get admitted to the hospital, i feel selfish to even say that =[


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> so glad she is home angel :hugs:
> 
> thanks prayerful, i wont be googling anymore.. lol. i always say that! :dohh:
> 
> babymaybe i bet if he never did a TVU id think my cervix was in great shape! lol. I do get the occasional pressure but i was shocked when he said that my bag was bulging! i really dont want to get admitted to the hospital, i feel selfish to even say that =[

Don't feel selfish. Who wants to be in the hospital??? I felt guilty today because I looked in the mirror and noticed a stretch mark on my upper arm ( I expected stomach) pimples in my face ( i was expecting clear skin) and dirty hair.. .. Upset about all those things while having IC. Talk about selfish. I do miss my body... I want to carry to term but when this is all done, I'm joining a gym...


----------



## lch28

aww its so hard. id hate to be in the hospital for christmas. I feel id be so lonely! Im not with FOB and its not like all 50 relatives will come in my hospital room for a visit! lol. then i feel guilty for thinking like that..

ur not selfish hun. i am huge right now i wont even take a bump pic ! lol. i love my bump but everyone says i look full term. none of my pants fit and most of my shirts are way too short now!


----------



## lch28

my avatar was 9 weeks ago! at 20 weeks. i think ive trippled in size :dohh:


----------



## baby_maybe

lch - don't feel selfish hun, pregnancy makes us feel all kinds of things that we normally wouldn't, it's just a normal part of it. I often wonder what my cervix is doing, of course I have quite a bit of history with mine now, so I feel safe to assume that I'm doing fine, just because I've been to term the past two times I've been pregnant. Of course I could be completely wrong and be due another prem labour, who knows! :shrug:

Also I'm huge too, measuring two weeks ahead on fundal height although midwife said she's not worried as on palpation the baby felt normal size for number of weeks. I think it must be a boy thing with me or maybe where my placenta is, or even both! Having my first boy and it being the first time with an anterior placenta it could be either lol


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> my avatar was 9 weeks ago! at 20 weeks. i think ive trippled in size :dohh:

Oh I'm worse... Lol let me see if I can upload a pic..... I was 17 weeks in this one.its sideways my belly is to the right..,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Baby maybe how far did you carry with a cerclage in the past and were they emergencies? I see you had a baby in week 24 , how did she do if you don't mind me asking


----------



## baby_maybe

My 24 weeker unfortunately didn't make it, but it was a complete surprise labour, I delivered about 30 minutes after reaching the hospital and didn't get steroids or anything. She passed away after 6 weeks due to extreme lung prematurity.

The first suture was an emergency at 24 weeks and I went on to deliver at 32 weeks, she is a healthy 11 year old, wouldn't even guess she was prem unless you already knew :) the next one was and emergency at 20 weeks and I went to term. My third stitch was the first elective one I had placed, it was done at 14 weeks and I also went to term. This time my stitch was done as an elective again and was placed at 15 weeks, my consultant is pretty confident I'll get to term again, so we'll see if he's right or not as time goes on!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

How is everyone today? 

& Shelby how are the girls? xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Good thanks Hopeful :) You still hanging on in there?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I am indeed. Cannot believe it either. Will be term in two days. Sweep booked for next weds.. n if nothing will be having her by section in 16days. I suddenly feel unprepared! x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> I am indeed. Cannot believe it either. Will be term in two days. Sweep booked for next weds.. n if nothing will be having her by section in 16days. I suddenly feel unprepared! x

Congrats hopeful!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> I am indeed. Cannot believe it either. Will be term in two days. Sweep booked for next weds.. n if nothing will be having her by section in 16days. I suddenly feel unprepared! x

That's amazing hun, hope you make it to your section day, that would be awesome and just in time for xmas too :)


----------



## lch28

congrats hopeful! how exciting!


----------



## Alisa F

Hopeful that's brilliant. So happy for you xxx


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> & Shelby how are the girls? xx

The girls are wonderful. :cloud9: They're finally starting to gain back some of their weight! :happydance: It's only a little at a time, but any gain at all is awesome! They've both been having some apnea/bradychardia spells since coming off the CPAP, but only very rarely need any stimulation to pick back up again. It seems like as soon as the monitors realize the girls aren't breathing, the girls realize too, and they start back up on their own. :thumbup:


Spoiler
Britton:

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/B7small.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/B8small.jpg

Tegan:

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/T8small.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/T5small.jpg

Sorry. I can't help it. I just love to show them off. :blush:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> I am indeed. Cannot believe it either. Will be term in two days. Sweep booked for next weds.. n if nothing will be having her by section in 16days. I suddenly feel unprepared! x

Congrats on being (almost) full term! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

dont be sorry, they are beautiful and i am happy to see there pictures!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Shelby they are beautiful!


----------



## penuche

Congrats, Hopeful! So exciting!

Shelby, great to see the girls! So nice to hear they're doing well.

Currently 24 weeks as of yesterday. Each week that passes is cause for celebration!!! So grateful to still be pregs :)


----------



## lch28

yay happy v day!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> dont be sorry, they are beautiful and i am happy to see there pictures!




penuche said:


> Congrats, Hopeful! So exciting!
> 
> Shelby, great to see the girls! So nice to hear they're doing well.
> 
> Currently 24 weeks as of yesterday. Each week that passes is cause for celebration!!! So grateful to still be pregs :)

Happy 24 weeks penuche!


----------



## AmyLouise89

16 weeks today! Going for tvu tomorrow to get ready for cerclage, anytime within this next week. I hope I can get some sleep tonight...excited & scared at same time!


----------



## baby_maybe

Shelby - your girls are gorgeous, glad to hear how well they are doing :)

Penuche - Happy 'v' day :happydance:

Amy - Good luck with the TVU, I'm sure your stitch procedure will go well and you'll feel tons better once it's in :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Thank you! Will update in a bit how tvu goes. About to shower & go to appt.


----------



## ShelbyLC

AmyLouise89 said:


> Thank you! Will update in a bit how tvu goes. About to shower & go to appt.

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

good luck amy !


----------



## lch28

i feel like im losing fluid. i keep getting big wet spots on my underwear , but i dont feel anything coming out..


----------



## penuche

lch28 said:


> i feel like im losing fluid. i keep getting big wet spots on my underwear , but i dont feel anything coming out..

Can you call the OB triage line at your hospital? They'd probably be able to tell you what's happening.


----------



## lch28

i called my ob and he said id know if it was my water but idk =[


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> i called my ob and he said id know if it was my water but idk =[

Not true with my daughter I didn't know it was my water.. It was a slow trickle. Get checked to ease your mind


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> i called my ob and he said id know if it was my water but idk =[
> 
> Not true with my daughter I didn't know it was my water.. It was a slow trickle. Get checked to ease your mindClick to expand...

Ditto. I just had a small leak for a while. It doesn't hurt to get checked. :thumbup: (I mean, I won't lie, it's _uncomfortable,_ but it doesn't hurt. :haha:)

I will say though, before you freak out, in the two or three weeks before I did actually get that little leak, my discharge changed and became _very_ watery. I had to start wearing panty liners every day because I was changing underwear so much, it was not al all good for my laundry basket.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> i called my ob and he said id know if it was my water but idk =[
> 
> Not true with my daughter I didn't know it was my water.. It was a slow trickle. Get checked to ease your mindClick to expand...
> 
> Ditto. I just had a small leak for a while. It doesn't hurt to get checked. :thumbup: (I mean, I won't lie, it's _uncomfortable,_ but it doesn't hurt. :haha:)
> 
> I will say though, before you freak out, in the two or three weeks before I did actually get that little leak, my discharge changed and became _very_ watery. I had to start wearing panty liners every day because I was changing underwear so much, it was not al all good for my laundry basket.Click to expand...

Shelby it's good to see ladies still pop in and check on us after their babies show up! How are you and the little ones? Ps, change your profile , you're no longer preggers!!! Yay for you!!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Shelby it's good to see ladies still pop in and check on us after their babies show up! How are you and the little ones? Ps, change your profile , you're no longer preggers!!! Yay for you!!!

:dohh: Completely forgot! Thanks!

I'll stick around for sure. Especially since I'm one of the few around here (that I know of) that never had a cerclage. Not a lot of info out there for ladies who have IC but aren't able to get a stitch put in. So I'll help when I can. :thumbup:


----------



## angel229

Shelby they are both absolutely beautiful, you must be so proud x x x x


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich - how're you? Did you get checked in the end? Th ladies are right that waters can trickle, but it's also common for discharge to feel like leaking waters. I has patches of water but it turned out to be discharge or urine - never found out which. As for your earlier question about your cervix not changing by Friday - that is totally possible. Because your membrane is bulged through the gap, it does raise your risk of rupture, but is by no means a forgone conclusion. Let us know how you are now :hugs:

Amy - how did the appt go? Is your cervix still behaving? Praying that you get your cerclage soon honey and with no dramas :hugs:

Shelby, Angel - how are your girls? Xx

Penuche - yey for v-day :happydance:

Any baby news from our 'ladies in waiting', Kim and Hope? Lol xxxx


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, i have an awful cold and didnt log on really today.. im guessing it was discharge bc it stopped but i have an OB appt in the AM so ill mention it to him.. also have to take my 3 hr glucose, failed 1 hr =[

lizzie - ive been getting really odd sensations in my cervix. some times it feels like a tickle but it hurts. also today whenever i stand i get a shooting pain in my cervix. ive never felt anything like it. do you think its just the baby moving etc? i just have felt very, different down there


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lizziedripping said:


> Ich - how're you? Did you get checked in the end? Th ladies are right that waters can trickle, but it's also common for discharge to feel like leaking waters. I has patches of water but it turned out to be discharge or urine - never found out which. As for your earlier question about your cervix not changing by Friday - that is totally possible. Because your membrane is bulged through the gap, it does raise your risk of rupture, but is by no means a forgone conclusion. Let us know how you are now :hugs:
> 
> Amy - how did the appt go? Is your cervix still behaving? Praying that you get your cerclage soon honey and with no dramas :hugs:
> 
> Shelby, Angel - how are your girls? Xx
> 
> Penuche - yey for v-day :happydance:
> 
> Any baby news from our 'ladies in waiting', Kim and Hope? Lol xxxx

Hey Lizzie. No news here so that's good news. I see my peri on Monday this will be my second measurement after the cerclage. My last measurement was 1.2 cm. Keep me In your prayers. 2 more weeks til 24 weeks:)


----------



## AmyLouise89

lizziedripping said:


> Ich - how're you? Did you get checked in the end? Th ladies are right that waters can trickle, but it's also common for discharge to feel like leaking waters. I has patches of water but it turned out to be discharge or urine - never found out which. As for your earlier question about your cervix not changing by Friday - that is totally possible. Because your membrane is bulged through the gap, it does raise your risk of rupture, but is by no means a forgone conclusion. Let us know how you are now :hugs:
> 
> Amy - how did the appt go? Is your cervix still behaving? Praying that you get your cerclage soon honey and with no dramas :hugs:
> 
> Shelby, Angel - how are your girls? Xx
> 
> Penuche - yey for v-day :happydance:
> 
> Any baby news from our 'ladies in waiting', Kim and Hope? Lol xxxx

Ultrasound showed cervix average about 3cm still but tech said she wishes Dr would do my cerclage tomorrow before any significant changes occur since I'm past 16 weeks now. Got an appt tomorrow with ob so hopefully we get good news about doing cerclage asap. How many cm does your cervix have to get before start to dilate/membranes bulging again?


----------



## lch28

3 cm is a good length hun. you could be .2 cm and not be bulging im pretty sure


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> Ich - how're you? Did you get checked in the end? Th ladies are right that waters can trickle, but it's also common for discharge to feel like leaking waters. I has patches of water but it turned out to be discharge or urine - never found out which. As for your earlier question about your cervix not changing by Friday - that is totally possible. Because your membrane is bulged through the gap, it does raise your risk of rupture, but is by no means a forgone conclusion. Let us know how you are now :hugs:
> 
> Amy - how did the appt go? Is your cervix still behaving? Praying that you get your cerclage soon honey and with no dramas :hugs:
> 
> Shelby, Angel - how are your girls? Xx
> 
> Penuche - yey for v-day :happydance:
> 
> Any baby news from our 'ladies in waiting', Kim and Hope? Lol xxxx
> 
> Ultrasound showed cervix average about 3cm still but tech said she wishes Dr would do my cerclage tomorrow before any significant changes occur since I'm past 16 weeks now. Got an appt tomorrow with ob so hopefully we get good news about doing cerclage asap. How many cm does your cervix have to get before start to dilate/membranes bulging again?Click to expand...

3 cm cervix??? Hey wanna share some?! Lol just playing. Relax you'll be fine. I was 17 weeks, funneled, bulging membranes and was 1 cm dilated on outer os..... I'm still prego. You're still very good!!


----------



## angel229

lizziedripping said:


> Ich - how're you? Did you get checked in the end? Th ladies are right that waters can trickle, but it's also common for discharge to feel like leaking waters. I has patches of water but it turned out to be discharge or urine - never found out which. As for your earlier question about your cervix not changing by Friday - that is totally possible. Because your membrane is bulged through the gap, it does raise your risk of rupture, but is by no means a forgone conclusion. Let us know how you are now :hugs:
> 
> Amy - how did the appt go? Is your cervix still behaving? Praying that you get your cerclage soon honey and with no dramas :hugs:
> 
> Shelby, Angel - how are your girls? Xx
> 
> Penuche - yey for v-day :happydance:
> 
> Any baby news from our 'ladies in waiting', Kim and Hope? Lol xxxx

Hi,

Scarlett is doing really well. Midwife has just been to weigh her and she now weighs 5lb 3.5oz which is 2.5oz more than her birth weight. drinking milk for England x x


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hey Lizzie. Only news is I had my "bloody show" this morning around 9am.. :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey I just found out receiving McDonald stitch any advice also im pregnant with twins


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi dday I'm on my fourth McDonald stitch, is there anything particular you want to know? I've never carried twins though :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

What is procedure like?


----------



## baby_maybe

I've always had mine done awake under a spinal, so you're numb from the waist down. They put your legs up in stirrups to do the procedure but you can't really feel that. I found that you can feel the pulling and tugging that they inflict on your cervix but no actual pain. Afterwards I always feel fairly sore in the lower tummy area for at least a few days and also get some bleeding/spotting which usually lasts anywhere from a couple of days to a week or more. Generally it should tail off, so if it gets heavier or the pain gets worse you should definitely get checked out just to be safe.

Are you having it done as an elective procedure or have you had changes to your cervix already? Two of mine have been after changes and the last two as elective. There's not really any difference to the actual procedure when it goes in, but you may have differing advice on how much you can do afterwards if you already had changes to your cervix beforehand.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Cerclage surgery is Tuesday 8am(17 weeks 1 day). Dr prescribed antibiotics to be safe & upped prometrium pills to 200mg 4x's a day. Preop is Monday by 3:30pm. Dr said cerclage will be under general & most likely out patient unless complications then he'll keep me in hospital. Dr also said hes betting baby is a boy going by growth on ultrasound yesterday.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Mine will be elective


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Anyone know what growing pains feel like? I've been uncomfortable today. No cramping but tummy feels somewhat sore I guess... That's the best way I can describe it..


----------



## Firehol

Amy
I have less than 1cm of cervix left I was down to 2cm when I was in week 20. (32 today!) I have never had bulging membranes or dilating. But I don't have a stitch so I don't know if that is what causes the bulging? The stitch ladies will know!
3cm is what it should be so you've got a good start!

Shelby. Girls are gorgeous and getting stronger so happy for you. 

Angel must be great to have scarlet home. 

X


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Still having some bloody show and i am 2cm dilated xx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Off to the dr. Didn't like the way I was feeling last night and early this morning. I think everything should be okay. Just making sure. Keep us in your prayers, please. I'm only 22 weeks :/


----------



## lch28

keep us posted prayerful


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Prayerful, hope all is ok with you, will be checking back for updates :hugs:

Ich - how you feeling? Almost 30wks now honey and still pregnant. If every week progresses like this, you'll be at 34 before you know it then you'll be able to relax :hugs:

Hope - sounds like something is happening for you. Will be keeping you in my thoughts xxx

Day - what do you need to know honey? I had the shirodkar stitch with the twins, done electively at 13wks xxx

Amy - relieved to here you have a date now sweetie. Your cervix is looking good and all set for a successful cerclage. Bet you're counting down the days now :hugs:

Everyone else ok? Has anyone heard from Kim lately, or have I missed her somewhere along the line :shrug:


----------



## lch28

hey lizzie! im feeling well, i have my TVU tomorrow, so we will see what happens.. my dr said if my membranes bulge more, if my cervix shortens or if im funneled past the stitch he is going to admit me to the hospital. I am going to ask for the steroids tomorrow.. however im confused and have been getting mixed info on them. some have told me they only work for 1 week (if you dont deliver within 7 days of getting them you need them again) and then ive heard they work for the remainder of pregnancy. do you know anything about this?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lizzie how effective was your stitch?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> hey lizzie! im feeling well, i have my TVU tomorrow, so we will see what happens.. my dr said if my membranes bulge more, if my cervix shortens or if im funneled past the stitch he is going to admit me to the hospital. I am going to ask for the steroids tomorrow.. however im confused and have been getting mixed info on them. some have told me they only work for 1 week (if you dont deliver within 7 days of getting them you need them again) and then ive heard they work for the remainder of pregnancy. do you know anything about this?

Ich, I think once you get them they start to work and do its job regardless of when you deliver. Worse case they give it to you now and u don't deliver soon they could if its not contraindicated give it later too. Think of it like this .. The steroids give your baby's lungs a boost to mature slightly further than where they are... So it doesn't fully develop them. So shots at 30 weeks would give their lungs a boost that would be somewhat equivilant to what the lungs would have done if the baby stayed in until maybe 32 weeks ( not exact just an example) . Drs usually like to give the shots if they anticipate an iminent delivery within days ... My water with my first daughter broke spontaneously and I got it twice a day for two days.... The full dose and had her on the second day. Don't worry... Baby is very well I'm sure. I was 26 6 with my daughter and they told me she won't breathe on her own when she comes out but she was born crying and no vent was placed until days later and not because she couldn't breathe it was because she was so small and they wanted her to rest. Talk to your doc and I'm sure he will clear it all up... Lizzie will chime in soon :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

So, I was having mild abdominal discomfort , back aches and clear watery discharge for a few hrs. I didn't feel right so I went to the dr and he checked with a speculum and said my cerclage was perfect, my cervix was closed, my bag was nowhere in sight... He did a manual exam and said my cervix felt great and longer than what was recorded on my last ultrasound which was 1.2. I asked about my symptoms and he said he usually doesn't prescribe procardia so early in pregnancy. I asked about the discharge if it was my fluids and he said he thinks its the suppositories.. He also said I had a mild bacterial vaginitis which is pretty common so he gave me antibiotics. He didn't test the fluid. He's not my regular OB he was his partner. And I got home I remembered my lovely 6 cm fibroid was there and my peri weeks ago told me that it may cause cramping. My OB said nothing about it.. He didn't check to see if I was having contractions.. Strange. I see my peri Monday. I'm keeping my legs crossed until then. The only info that's keeping me hopeful is that the cerclage is good and I'm not dilated.... This is exhausting..


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Stalled at 2cm! Back home. More show n cramps. Kim where are u?!


----------



## lizziedripping

Day - my stitch took me all the way to my scheduled section at 38+2 with mild funneling to the stitch from around 25wks. An elective stitch can absolutely take you all the way, even with twins xx

Ich - steroids have a limited life in that once given their positive effects for a baby on the outside are good for a week or two. This doesn't mean they are useless and have no effect beyond a week or two, but clinically they are proven to help with lung development and function once baby is born for up to a week or so after administration. Steroids are very potent but short acting. Evie had to have a 5 day course of steroids to support her in weaning off the ventilator at 6wks old. They reduce inflammation around the body and so enabled her lungs to function better for long enough to breath other own (without them her lungs just weren't coping every time they switched off the vent). Over that 5 day period they slowly weaned the vent u til she was breathing air alone. The ventilator keeps babies alive, but causes inflammation and damage which in turn weakened her lungs so she just couldn't make the transition without the help of the medication. Steroids only act for as long as they're in your body, so after they were stopped Evie was 'on her own' as it were. By that point she had however 'learnt' to manage without the ventilator and her lungs were strong enough not to need it because of the support given by that short course of steroids.

It's similar for a baby in utero. The steroids give a blast of support in which they temporarily mature the lungs for long enough that the baby can breath and function better for themselves in that initial period on the outside. Once that has happened and the effects have worn off, the baby takes over with an, 'at core' stronger respiratory system than would otherwise have been. A 30wk baby for example might not need breathing support anyway, but the steroids increase their chances of breathing air immediately, and continuing to do so once the steroids have cleared their system. 

The best case scenario is to give two shots atleast 24hrs before delivery and with 24hrs between doses. It is why timing is crucial because giving them unnecessarily and repeatedly isn't that good for you or baby, but giving them just before a delivery is excellent for baby. Your docs will likely give them if there is an obvious sign that delivery is about to happen (within a week). If not then they're kind of pointless because the benefits to baby genuinely do wain after a week or so - it is like your baby hasn't had them if he is born over a week after they're given. I've waffled but hope that explains it? xx

Prayer, glad all is looking ok. I had several visits like that to delivery suite convinced labour was about to happen, it's bloody terrifying, but if it helps, my weird aches and pains never amounted to anything xxx


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie, ill see how everything goes today, im just scared that ill go into labor quickly and wont have had time for them =[ im so nervous for my ultrasound, i could hardly sleep last night..

i made it to 30 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Firehol

lch28 said:


> hey lizzie! im feeling well, i have my TVU tomorrow, so we will see what happens.. my dr said if my membranes bulge more, if my cervix shortens or if im funneled past the stitch he is going to admit me to the hospital. I am going to ask for the steroids tomorrow.. however im confused and have been getting mixed info on them. some have told me they only work for 1 week (if you dont deliver within 7 days of getting them you need them again) and then ive heard they work for the remainder of pregnancy. do you know anything about this?

Ich when I got mine they said they are good for 4 weeks which is why they don't give them after 32 weeks as baby is not deemed premature at 36 weeks. 
Of course it may be different in US! I had to have one shot in my thigh and then go back for a second one 24 hours later. 
I don't know if they give you a second shot 4 weeks after should the baby not come and you are still not 32 weeks. I'm there now so never got round to asking!


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch - happy 30 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Well done Ich!


----------



## JustinsMama

I haven't been on in so long. I got bumped to scheduled resting and enjoyed spending quality time with Alexis for the last couple weeks. I tried to get everything ready for Christmas in case baby tries to arrive early, lol. I've been having fun just being a normal pregnant woman!

Went for my 34 week appt yesterday and I am fully effaced and thin, cervix is probably only under the stitch (which comes out in 10 days). And baby's head is apparently in a "getting ready to exit" position. So much so that I am back on MBR until 12/17 cerclage removal. 

Boo hiss.


----------



## lch28

hello ladies!! 

my cervix is exactly the same as it was 2 weeks ago!! :happydance: and, i found out that i stupidly thought my membranes were bulging, but they are just resting on the stitch. i am soooo happy i cried lol. its the exact same length and everything. dr says he has no doubt that ill make it to stitch removal! hope hes right!!


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies!!

I'm fairly new on the forum, I thought I'd share my story with you ladies. I've been keeping track of this forum for a few weeks now, and been able to admire how close of a family you girls are and how supportive you are with each other in these times of uncertainty. 

I haven't been diagnosed with IC officially since my doctors say that they only diagnose it once you've had one or two second trimester losses. However, for the last 5 weeks or so my cervix has been going downhill somewhat. I've been in a constant worry, reading your stories have given me hope.

Any who, a little insight on my pregnancy. I'll be 23 weeks tomorrow :happydance:, but I must admit its been somewhat of a rough journey so far. I was very fortunate to never have had any morning sickness, but from the 9 week point on its been a bit troubling for me. From about 9 weeks until about 17 weeks I experienced spotting on and off. At 13 weeks, it was determined that I had partial placenta previa and was what was causing my spotting, but that then migrated by my 17 week scan. However, during that US they noticed that my cervix was opening and shortening a bit when pressure was applied from the inside, so I was put on bedrest for a week and had a scan a week later only to show my cervix was no longer opening or shortening, at that time it measured 3.13 and 2.76 at its shortest.

I've been having some sharp shooting pains in what feels like my cervix for a few weeks now, doctors have said its normal. For two weeks now I've been having a mucusey discharge on and off which doctor said it was "normal pregnancy secretions." Today, I went in because I'd noticed a watery discharge for about a week now and was beginning to get concerned. I was sent for another scan, which showed my amniotic fluid to be good and amniotic sac to be in tact. I asked the US tech to measure my cervix as I've been concerned ever since than scan 5 weeks ago when it showed signs of giving way to pressure. When she measured it, it had gone down to 1.5 -1.3 since 4 weeks ago when it was last measured. 

The US tech immediately called the perinatal doctor who asked to speak with me. She basically said that I was at risk of delivering prematurely, but didn't see why I couldn't make it to 28, 30 weeks or even further. She didn't recommend a cerclage at this point, being that it might be worse to do it at this point than to let it be as it is now. I asked about the steroids, she explained those are good for 2 weeks, so they'll only administer them if delivery is imminent (pretty much what Lizzie said in her previous post). I have my next OB appt on Dec 12th, so I guess I'll wait and see what he tells me. I still work full time at this point, on reduced hours so I don't work a full day, but do have to work every Sat. so I can have at least 36 hours. Dr. said that should be fine for now, just not to stand or walk too long.

Sorry for making this super long, just wanted to give you ladies some background info lol. I'm really worried that ill go into PTL at any point, I want my baby girl to remain inside for as long as possible.


----------



## kimbotrav

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Stalled at 2cm! Back home. More show n cramps. Kim where are u?!

hopefull oh my goodness so sorry i havent been able to get on my lap top for a while as my little one year old broke them :( they are now fixed tough at last :) have been desperate to see how you are and update you all on how i am. how are things wiht you now hopeful??? i have had my wonderful little bundle of joy :) :happydance::happydance::happydance: he is beautiful and perfect born last friday so officially a week old at 9pm its was all crazy and super quick xx


----------



## penuche

Hi all. Just wanted to pop in with an update, as it's been a very eventful past few days.

I started having what felt like contractions early on Wednesday, but there wasn't much of a pattern to them and I had a scheduled checkup with my OB that morning anyway, and he didn't seem too concerned. We went home, and the contractions were getting worse, so we waited a bit to see what would happen, only to have things calm down again! Finally decided to call the hospital around 6pm when they told us to come in just in case, even though we were pretty much convinced we were just wasting our time and money on parking!

Turned out we were way off - the on-call OB was pretty sure I was on the verge of labour. Since my hospital doesn't accommodate babies born before 32 weeks, they had to transfer me to another hospital, and by the time I got there I was having really intense contractions only a few minutes apart. Cervix had dilated to about 2cm (though the cerclage is still keeping everything closed officially), but membranes had bulged through and were right on the brink of rupture. The L&D team managed to get everything stopped after a few hours thank goodness, and the next day I was transferred to the high-risk obstetrics unit where I am on strict hospital bed rest (no bathroom privileges even!!!) probably until I deliver or reach 32 weeks and can be transferred back. 

Still super early (will be 25 weeks on Sunday), so we had a lot of scary conversations about viability and resuscitation and complications that have been very hard. Right now, they say our odds are about 50/50. Since I still have intact membranes, we are hoping we can buy ourselves some more time, as every day really counts. At last check, babies were measuring 1lb 8oz and 1 lb 11 ounces. 

Being in hospital unable to get out of bed has been rough, and I'm trying to walk the fine line of trying to be optimistic for these babies while also keeping a realistic perspective on our situation. Sad that this is all happening, but I guess our only choice is to keep taking things one day at a time. 

Hopefully I'll have some happier updates to share as we pass our weekly milestones! As always, I am thinking of all you ladies as well, and hoping things are going well!!!!


----------



## kimbotrav

***IVE HAD MY BABY :) ***
Hi ladys finally got my computer back up and working so have popped in to see how you all are and to announce the birth of my beautiful baby boy born last friday 30/11/12 at 9pm weighing 6pound his name is lincoln he is sooo perfect :) :) :) and he managed so well born 4 weeks early and stayed away from nicu :) ......my story.....cant belive my emergant stitch held untill 34 weeks where they had to take it out early as i was in awful pain and was bleeding. i then felt better for a week i felt relieved pains stopped for a while. i then started getting a few signs things may be happeneing like back pain cramps tightenings but nothing that lasted or any pattern so thought i may last up untill my sceduled csection at 39 weeks but last thursday i started having a few more pains through the day lots of pressure was cleaning lots lol woke during night with same old back ache also woke with runny nose all not to strange apart from nose as i have been having pains on and off alot of pregnancy. in the morning (friday) i had lost alot of my plug wiht blood in in the morning, then by 1pm started getting contractions what i thought were bh, they then got closer together and i refused to belibve i was in labour lol it was crazy i was in pain but not agony like i thought i would be thats why i kept refusing to belive this may be it!!!!!. got to the hospital at 7pm and i was 5cm dilated already so got rushed down for a emergency c section as this was my 3rd baby they said things could go real quick as it already had it was mad and rushed.cant believe my precious little boy is here and i managed to get to just over 36 weeks so pleased where as my last baby was born at 29 weeks wihtout sitich and he manged to stay out of nicu he did amazingly well one very proud happy mummy and am evidence of how super brilliant cerclages are :) thnakyou to all of you ladys for your support and advice couldnt have got through wihtout u and this site and thnakyou lissie :) xxxxxxx


----------



## kimbotrav

baby maybe how are you? x


----------



## Firehol

Congratulations Kim x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Kim - Congratulations! Love his name! :hugs:

Penuche - I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. I know how hard it is to be in the hospital for long periods of time! I also know that things sometimes manage to change for the better and there's always the chance that you may get to go home on strict bed rest at some point. Just try to stay positive, as hard as it is. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

There you go my darlin Ich - what did I tell you? :happydance: Tbh, from what you said I never thought your membranes had bulged through the stitch, I had got the impression they were sitting on your stitch and had pushed into the funnel above it. That's why I wasn't too worried :) Now go chill out, and watch those weeks pass you by lovely lady :hugs:

Penuche - so sorry to hear about your traumatic few days :nope: This is classic IC and absolutely terrifying. I've been there and it's sooo worrying, BUT ladies in your position do hang on and get surprisingly further regardless. You're absolutely right to get off your feet completely now sweet - don't leave anything to chance. Bed rest (especially in hospital) is tough, but the days and weeks will pass and it'll allbe worth it :hugs: You sound like such a brave, dignified lady hun, you will get though this :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow Kim, great birth story - huge congratulations to you all honey!! Lincoln sounds gorgeous :) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Tink, and welcome to the thread :flower: Though your cervix is short, to have gotten to 23wks without funneling or dilation is actually a positive sign hun. Though you're not out of the woods yet, there is still a good chance you could make atleast 30wks on a short cervix with plenty of rest and close observation. Your cervix could actually remain short but tightly closed for the duration - the reason it's important to be cautious however is that a shortening cervix usually (not always) precedes funneling if there is a genuine weakness there. 

It's so tough to call because lots of women, if scanned would have shorter/shortening cervixes, but not all of them deliver early as a result. Best thing to do is to look out for any unusual or worsening symptoms like extra pressure, bleeding, cramps etc and to really take things easy. When are they next checking you? Any chance you could get signed off work, atleast for a few weeks until you have a clearer picture cervix-wise? Lots of love xxx


----------



## Tink_0123

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Tink, and welcome to the thread :flower: Though your cervix is short, to have gotten to 23wks without funneling or dilation is actually a positive sign hun. Though you're not out of the woods yet, there is still a good chance you could make atleast 30wks on a short cervix with plenty of rest and close observation. Your cervix could actually remain short but tightly closed for the duration - the reason it's important to be cautious however is that a shortening cervix usually (not always) precedes funneling if there is a genuine weakness there.
> 
> It's so tough to call because lots of women, if scanned would have shorter/shortening cervixes, but not all of them deliver early as a result. Best thing to do is to look out for any unusual or worsening symptoms like extra pressure, bleeding, cramps etc and to really take things easy. When are they next checking you? Any chance you could get signed off work, atleast for a few weeks until you have a clearer picture cervix-wise? Lots of love xxx

Im trying to be as optimistic as possible throughout this whole journey. Im happy that I've made it this far and do have faith to make it much further. I'm shooting for at least 30 weeks and hopefully I'm able to pass 30 weeks without a problem. I've been researching IC a lot for the past month and I'm aware that it can be unpredictable. I am worried about the mucusy discharge I've been having lately. I don't know if thats my mucus plug which is what worries me. My next OB appt is on Wednesday the 12th, and as far as they let me know they will not be having me go for scans weekly or regularly unless my OB says so. I am very paranoid about any changes or strange symptoms being that this is my first pregnancy, so I go to the OB just about every week to get checked out. I would like to be monitored from this point forward at least weekly so that if there are any further changes they can be caught in time. I am planning to ask my dr next week if he can give the order. 

As far as being signed off work, they might probably put me back on bed rest next week depending on what the doctor determines. I have been drinking lots of water to keep myself hydrated and don't do much once I get home, I typically lay in bed.


----------



## lch28

congrats kim!

aww thanks lizzie, that is exactly what my membranes are doing lol, thats seriously the exact way the dr described it! 

tink if it helps ever since 12 weeks i get this mucous discharge. i have been to the dr at least 4 times thinking its my plug and its not. he says its just normal!


----------



## lch28

penuche thinking of u!!


----------



## Tink_0123

Thanks Ich.. Thats what my dr said, that its normal, but it still freaks me out tho.. 

At this point i think im freaked out all together about everything thats going on.. Im sure all the ladies on here have had a feeling of helplessness at one point or another..it sucks :(

Congrats to the ladies who have had their babies.. That must be the greatest feeling in the world.


----------



## kimbotrav

Tink_0123 said:


> Thanks Ich.. Thats what my dr said, that its normal, but it still freaks me out tho..
> 
> At this point i think im freaked out all together about everything thats going on.. Im sure all the ladies on here have had a feeling of helplessness at one point or another..it sucks :(
> 
> Congrats to the ladies who have had their babies.. That must be the greatest feeling in the world.

hi tink we have definately all had that feeling i had so many scares along the way and sometimes had to forse myself to think positive but eventually i took it week by week and some how made it to 36 weeks u will get there just ride the storm and ull be haviong your baby in no time :hugs: hope your feeling better xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Congrats Kim!!! I had my show two days ago. Contracting regularly then irregularly so dont think anything is going to come of it. So glad Lincoln avoided NICU x


----------



## kimbotrav

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Congrats Kim!!! I had my show two days ago. Contracting regularly then irregularly so dont think anything is going to come of it. So glad Lincoln avoided NICU x

hi hopefull :) thnakyou i was so relived was so nice to have my baby with me....i was exsactly the same tough thought nothing would come of it as i had on of pains for ages but then they just got regular and bam that was it i was having my baby before i coud blink lol i had a few smaller shows weeks running up but that was quite a big one wiht blood in and cam out when i went for a wee. the oinly difference i noticed wiht my pains is that they started to wake me at night a few nights beofre labour started and the day before had tightenings on and of all day then nothing next day untill the contractions that were same as my bh started at 1pm they were an hour apart then 35mins then 20mins then 12 then 10 then 5 u never know it could happen for you before you know it like it did me :) ill be popping bk and forth to check on you :) xxxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thanks hun. Show was def bloody lol. I will keep you updated xx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lizzie check ur inbox


----------



## kimbotrav

dont think it wiil be long then hopefull :) good luck xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Lch - really pleased for you hun, what great news, you're making your way to the homestretch now :)

Tink - welcome :wave: not really much I can add, but please keep us updated on your progress :)

Penuche - :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you're on strict bed rest, but you are definitely in the right place getting the best care possible. Thinking of you xxx

Kim - yay for having baby Lincoln :) I'm fine thank you, almost reached the 28 week milestone and probably having stitch removed at 36. I next see the consultant at 32 so it will get booked then. Can't believe I'm in third tri now, just getting to he point I can relax a bit. Oh and I'm huge :haha: who know what I'm gong to look like in 12 weeks lol!!


----------



## angel229

Congrats Kim, love the name x x


----------



## lch28

thanks hun!


----------



## kimbotrav

baby_maybe said:


> Lch - really pleased for you hun, what great news, you're making your way to the homestretch now :)
> 
> Tink - welcome :wave: not really much I can add, but please keep us updated on your progress :)
> 
> Penuche - :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you're on strict bed rest, but you are definitely in the right place getting the best care possible. Thinking of you xxx
> 
> Kim - yay for having baby Lincoln :) I'm fine thank you, almost reached the 28 week milestone and probably having stitch removed at 36. I next see the consultant at 32 so it will get booked then. Can't believe I'm in third tri now, just getting to he point I can relax a bit. Oh and I'm huge :haha: who know what I'm gong to look like in 12 weeks lol!!

ahhh thats fab babymaybe :) really pleased fror you i was so relived when i reached 28 weeks a real marker and im still in shock i made it a couple of weeks wiht stitch out 2 untill i went into labour. i was going to have stitch out at 36 weeks but with all probs had it out earlier but hopefull u can hold on untill then :) im sure you will...bless you i was quite big 2 lol im now tryong to put of thinking about lossing it ill keep popping in see how yuor doing xxx


----------



## Tink_0123

kimbotrav said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ich.. Thats what my dr said, that its normal, but it still freaks me out tho..
> 
> At this point i think im freaked out all together about everything thats going on.. Im sure all the ladies on here have had a feeling of helplessness at one point or another..it sucks :(
> 
> Congrats to the ladies who have had their babies.. That must be the greatest feeling in the world.
> 
> hi tink we have definately all had that feeling i had so many scares along the way and sometimes had to forse myself to think positive but eventually i took it week by week and some how made it to 36 weeks u will get there just ride the storm and ull be haviong your baby in no time :hugs: hope your feeling better xxxClick to expand...

Im trying to be as optimistic as possible about everything. I feel like im on an emotional roller coaster between the pregnancy hormones and all else. I find myself breaking down from time to time just because Im scared and I want what's best for my baby (as we all do). I guess im afraid of the unknown and it freaks me out a bit. But Im just going to take it one day /week at a time and watch for any strange symptoms as I go. I know I shouldn't be stressing because im passing it on to the baby, but its hard not to. I would like to make it to at least 30 weeks, which in my case would be January 26th, 2013, any weeks after than would be milestones for me. I'm just going to leave things to God and hope for the best.


----------



## baby_maybe

kimbotrav said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Lch - really pleased for you hun, what great news, you're making your way to the homestretch now :)
> 
> Tink - welcome :wave: not really much I can add, but please keep us updated on your progress :)
> 
> Penuche - :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you're on strict bed rest, but you are definitely in the right place getting the best care possible. Thinking of you xxx
> 
> Kim - yay for having baby Lincoln :) I'm fine thank you, almost reached the 28 week milestone and probably having stitch removed at 36. I next see the consultant at 32 so it will get booked then. Can't believe I'm in third tri now, just getting to he point I can relax a bit. Oh and I'm huge :haha: who know what I'm gong to look like in 12 weeks lol!!
> 
> ahhh thats fab babymaybe :) really pleased fror you i was so relived when i reached 28 weeks a real marker and im still in shock i made it a couple of weeks wiht stitch out 2 untill i went into labour. i was going to have stitch out at 36 weeks but with all probs had it out earlier but hopefull u can hold on untill then :) im sure you will...bless you i was quite big 2 lol im now tryong to put of thinking about lossing it ill keep popping in see how yuor doing xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Kim, after the last two stitches going well I'm not expecting any issues before removal, but you never know! I'm always about in my journal (link is in my sig) if I haven't posted in here :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Nothing in my inbox day - if you pm'd me it's not there?

Hi to everyone, just had a quick scan of messages, will have time to reply later tonight :) xx


----------



## lch28

hey lizzie - 

my doctors said i can go back to modified bed rest. i havent listened to them because im too scared.. but they were sure it was fine, what do you think?


----------



## penuche

Hi everyone. Just popping in to say we finally made it to 25 weeks (this has been the longest week of my LIFE!). Still on strict bed rest, getting lots and lots of discharge that is becoming a bit bloody, and contractions here and there, but babies are doing great and membranes are remaining intact for now which is a blessing. Crossing our fingers to get to 26!!!!

Congrats to all the new mamas on here, and mamas-on-the-brink. Thinking of you all and praying for good news!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

penuche said:


> Hi everyone. Just popping in to say we finally made it to 25 weeks (this has been the longest week of my LIFE!). Still on strict bed rest, getting lots and lots of discharge that is becoming a bit bloody, and contractions here and there, but babies are doing great and membranes are remaining intact for now which is a blessing. Crossing our fingers to get to 26!!!!
> 
> Congrats to all the new mamas on here, and mamas-on-the-brink. Thinking of you all and praying for good news!

Nice penuche! You should be fine:) you and the babies are doing great. Be encouraged! I'm looking forward to week 26 too:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> hey lizzie -
> 
> my doctors said i can go back to modified bed rest. i havent listened to them because im too scared.. but they were sure it was fine, what do you think?

Hey Ich. I'm glad your back on modified rather than strict. What can you do on modified. I go to my peri tomorrow and I hope that he lifts my restrictions. What are the odds he cAn change me to at least modified if everything is either the same or better ( cervix 1.2 funneling with no external dilation). I'll be 23 weeks Thursday God willing. I just want to be able to sit up more so maybe I can do my hair and shower daily. I've been so down from All of this. I know my baby is doing well so I'm happy and grateful for that but I'm Also sad because I feel disgusting, oily, funky and beyond unattractive. It sounds shallow like I care more about my looks but I understand you change in pregnancy... I don't even feel decent enough to have anyone over. My husband has been supportive but he's gone from giving me a kiss to the peck on the forehead. This is crazy


----------



## lch28

hey hun, all drs are different but im pretty sure hell want to wait till you pass 24 weeks to lift any restrictions he has given, that being said I was only put on modified bed rest up until 28 weeks, then was on strict for 2 weeks. While on modified i really could do a lot. I actually have a list lol..


1) I mostly need to stay in a sitting/lying position as much as possible
2) I can of course get up to go to the bathroom, make myself meals, etc.
3) No walking around at like the mall or the grocery store. I can make very short trips like if I need to go to the drug store or something. 
4) I can go out to eat occasionally if I go, sit down, eat, then get right back in the car and go home and lie down. 
5) No housework - like running the vacuum, etc.. that would keep me standing for long periods of time

i take it you are not supposed to even sit up? im sorry hun. the past 2 weeks i was like this, only getting up to use the bathroom and showering evrey other day just for 5 mins, please dont feel selfish, bed rest is really hard, id say ask him if you can sit up sometimes too if your cervix looks the same




Prayerfulmom2 said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> hey lizzie -
> 
> my doctors said i can go back to modified bed rest. i havent listened to them because im too scared.. but they were sure it was fine, what do you think?
> 
> Hey Ich. I'm glad your back on modified rather than strict. What can you do on modified. I go to my peri tomorrow and I hope that he lifts my restrictions. What are the odds he cAn change me to at least modified if everything is either the same or better ( cervix 1.2 funneling with no external dilation). I'll be 23 weeks Thursday God willing. I just want to be able to sit up more so maybe I can do my hair and shower daily. I've been so down from All of this. I know my baby is doing well so I'm happy and grateful for that but I'm Also sad because I feel disgusting, oily, funky and beyond unattractive. It sounds shallow like I care more about my looks but I understand you change in pregnancy... I don't even feel decent enough to have anyone over. My husband has been supportive but he's gone from giving me a kiss to the peck on the forehead. This is crazyClick to expand...


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Ich, thanks. The list looks great!! The little things I get excited about! I would love to sit on the patio or sit at the kitchen table. He did say I can shower, make a quick snack, use the bathroom and sit up briefly to eat. I scurry to the rest room then grab something quick. I try to minimize trips... Shower only once a week. I was scared to do more like sit up to eAr because I eat often and my cervix was only measured once post cerclage so I don't know if its better worse same or dynamic. With my first daughter, my water broke unannounced so I'm extra cautious. Even if he increased my modification all I'll really do is visit family for the holidays and lay on THEIR couch. Thanks for the advice!:)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Ich, you have a cerclage if I'm not mistaken.... Was it emergent? Or routine?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lizzie I just basically inboxed you was you on strict bedrest during your twins and how did you deal with being awake during cerclage placement?


----------



## baby_maybe

Dayday - I can't answer the twins part, but I've been awake for all four of my sutures, the emergency one was the scariest as I didn't even know if he would manage to successfully place it without rupturing my membranes (I was dilated and bulging at the time). Other than that you get a pre med to settle your tummy and then they walk you straight into theatre and sit you on the bed. There is an anaesthetist and a midwife with you, plus anyone getting the room ready and the midwives have always been great with me and talked to me whilst I get the spinal, same with the anaesthetist. Once the spinal is in they help you into a lying down position before your legs get to numb and then once you're numb two of the people in the room will place a leg each in a stirrup so you are in the correct position for the procedure. After that you get a curtain up in front of you, much like you see on tv when someone has a section. 

Ive always felt quite apprehensive going in for the procedure but the staff are great and will talk to you about anything you like so you are distracted from what is actually going on. You won't feel any pain during them doing it, but you will feel some pulling sensations and the doc doing it gets your cervix in the right position to place the suture and when he/she is tying the stitch at the end. Once it's over I feel relieved that they have gotten it in and then wait for the numbness to wear off a bit. You feel quite sore as it does, but I always been encouraged to use the bathroom as soon as I've been able to take weight on my legs (some hospitals will place a catheter though so you don't have to be up so soon). This last time I actually went home the same day which was great to be able to sleep in my own bed.

This time I was sore for about a week after along the bottom of my tummy and I spotted for about 4-5 days I think. 

Hope that helps a bit :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lizzie I just basically inboxed you was you on strict bedrest during your twins and how did you deal with being awake during cerclage placement?


----------



## AmyLouise89

Wow y'all are brave! My Dr is putting me to sleep during my procedure thankfully! Said he don't do it the epidural way. Going to preop tomorrow & surgery tuesday...I'm getting nervous tho about how everything is gonna be after procedure..will I be on strict bedrest, etc


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks baby


----------



## baby_maybe

Amy - with the electives I've had I've never been on bed rest, but I do try to take it easy, no long walks etc. Other than that I tend to get on as normal :)


----------



## lch28

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Ich, you have a cerclage if I'm not mistaken.... Was it emergent? Or routine?

it was an elective/routine hun, i got it at 12 weeks, i never knew i had IC until last February my angel was born at 23 weeks, thankfully i was able to find a dr who wanted to do it electively


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> Wow y'all are brave! My Dr is putting me to sleep during my procedure thankfully! Said he don't do it the epidural way. Going to preop tomorrow & surgery tuesday...I'm getting nervous tho about how everything is gonna be after procedure..will I be on strict bedrest, etc

Why did your dr say not to do it the epidural way?


----------



## AmyLouise89

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> Wow y'all are brave! My Dr is putting me to sleep during my procedure thankfully! Said he don't do it the epidural way. Going to preop tomorrow & surgery tuesday...I'm getting nervous tho about how everything is gonna be after procedure..will I be on strict bedrest, etc
> 
> Why did your dr say not to do it the epidural way?Click to expand...

He just said he don't do cerclages that way..which makes me happy cause I'm against a needle in my back lol & I have bad anxiety so being knocked out is best I think.


----------



## lizziedripping

lch28 said:


> hey lizzie -
> 
> my doctors said i can go back to modified bed rest. i havent listened to them because im too scared.. but they were sure it was fine, what do you think?

Personally I would rest until atleast 34wks hun, but that's just personal choice and something I'd recommend to all IC ladies whether funneled or not. It's just a matter of weeks now so why not do everything possible to maximise your chances, especially since you've come so far? At34wks you can be reasonably confident that baby will have minimal issues, so aim for that after which point you can move around more :) I'm not saying don't move at all, but I'd defo avoid shopping trips, housework, or being up and about for long stretches - just to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

DAYDAY24 said:


> Lizzie I just basically inboxed you was you on strict bedrest during your twins and how did you deal with being awake during cerclage placement?

Hi there - I put myself on bed rest with the twins because my consultant never officially told me to do so. She basically said that I should be resting just as much as any other twin lady (more than a singleton Mom). Despite this I never felt confident enough to move around for very long though. If I was upright for more than 10mins I felt like the babies would come out, or it would trigger painless contractions! Because of that I pretty much lay down 20hrs out of 24. 

As for the stitch placement - I didn't mind it at all, but then everyone is different. I don't scare easy and tend not to be anxious about surgery etc in general. That said, even if you are anxious (which is totally understandable), it really is painless, very quick (40mins) and actually feels good to be having something done which you know is instantly making your babies safe :) I was nervous in case the procedure triggered labour, but needn't have worried. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## Tink_0123

Hi, hope all the ladies had a good weekend! Happy to know everyones babys are still cooking.. :)

I had a question, perhaps someone can provide some advice. Well i have my next OB appt this Weds. Unless for some reason they receive my TVU results today and see my cervix has shortened and call me to go on today..

Should i ask the doctor to prescribe progesterone suppositories?? Should i also tell him to put me on bed rest in case he doesnt say it or bring it up?? 

For some reason everytime i go i always have a list of things to ask n when im there i forget everything lol i just want to be somewhat prepared in case he doesnt recommend anything. I want my little girl to cook for as long as possible; therefore, i want to take the necessary precautions for this to happen..

Pls excuse any typos as i am on my iphone :)


----------



## Firehol

Hi tink
I have been on progesterone suppositories for 8 weeks now. I know that after being out on them, my cervix shortened by 1mm in 4 weeks where before taking them it had shrunk 8mm in the previous 4 weeks so I would advise asking for them. They won't hurt!
I take my rectally at night as was told its easier to keep in place and less messy and less likely to get an infection. (So I was advised anyway!)
Stick a post it to your folder. That's the only way I remember!!


----------



## Tink_0123

Firehol said:


> Hi tink
> I have been on progesterone suppositories for 8 weeks now. I know that after being out on them, my cervix shortened by 1mm in 4 weeks where before taking them it had shrunk 8mm in the previous 4 weeks so I would advise asking for them. They won't hurt!
> I take my rectally at night as was told its easier to keep in place and less messy and less likely to get an infection. (So I was advised anyway!)
> Stick a post it to your folder. That's the only way I remember!!

Im going to ask for them.. It make since to insert them rectally as it will not be introducing any new bacteria into the vagina. 

Have u been on bed rest or do u still work?? If u are on bedrest is it moderate or strict? And when did your cervix begin to shorten?? Sorry for all the questions just want to have an idea to have something to compare to :)


----------



## Tink_0123

Doctors office called at 8 am telling me to go in right away.. Upon doing pelvic exam, turns out im 1 cm dialated. So now im going to a high risk doc and to have another tvu to see if im funneling. Hes going to prescribe the progesterone suppositories and talk to me about my options.. 

Ive been put on strict bed rest (as i had imagined they would). I also have to go to the hosp on friday for an ffn test. At which point, if it is positive theyll give me the steroids to help mature the babys lungs.. 

Im completely beyond myself at this point.. I still have faith that were gonna make it, but right now im just needing some reassurance..

Almost forgot.. Is there a possibility for the cervix to close up again or stabilize with the progesterone suppositories???


----------



## baby_maybe

With rest and suppositories you could well get some cervix back hun, hope your next appointment goes well xxx


----------



## ShelbyLC

I've got my fingers crossed for you, Tink. :hugs:

Also, because I don't think I've posted in a few days:

lch - SO HAPPY you're doing well! :hugs:


And Lizzie - how are you? I feel like nobody ever asks!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Lizzie and friends, i went to my peri today. I went from 1.2cm to .5cm and funneling. I'm devastated. He started me on nifedipine, azithromax and Ibuprofen . Last week when I wasn't feeling well he said it could have been contractions. He's not sure. I'm to remain on strict bedrest . I'm crying and can't seem to stop. I'm so close and I'm very scared. I has a weird looking discharge when I got home after the tvu. It was like a little brown flake ( sorry for being gross). I'm a mess right now. He didn't admit me so I think that's good because if it was horrific he would send me in. He didn't mention the steroids so maybe he's hopeful I'll make it to 26 weeks. I live 45 minutes from the hospital, my husband works Monday to Friday and I have a daughter in elementary school. My biggest fear is that I am so far from my OB and hospital. Pray for me guys. I'm so sad. And so so scared. Little one was sucking her finger today and weighs 1 pound 2 ounces. She's a beauty and I want her to live... :cry:


----------



## Firehol

Tink_0123 said:


> Firehol said:
> 
> 
> Hi tink
> I have been on progesterone suppositories for 8 weeks now. I know that after being out on them, my cervix shortened by 1mm in 4 weeks where before taking them it had shrunk 8mm in the previous 4 weeks so I would advise asking for them. They won't hurt!
> I take my rectally at night as was told its easier to keep in place and less messy and less likely to get an infection. (So I was advised anyway!)
> Stick a post it to your folder. That's the only way I remember!!
> 
> Im going to ask for them.. It make since to insert them rectally as it will not be introducing any new bacteria into the vagina.
> 
> Have u been on bed rest or do u still work?? If u are on bedrest is it moderate or strict? And when did your cervix begin to shorten?? Sorry for all the questions just want to have an idea to have something to compare to :)Click to expand...

I was put on bed rest at 24 weeks. That's when my cervix had shrunk considerably and it wasn't reported on my 22 week scan by the sonographer so it was too late to put a stitch in. I was having cervical scans from 16 weeks which was at 32mm then by 24 weeks was 19mm.
I was signed off work and told to lie for the majority of the time not sit up too much as still caused pressure on cervix. 
At 28 weeks doc said I could move about the home and make myself dinner etc but no walking for more than 5 mins at a time. I didn't have to be lying down the whole time either sitting is ok 
Now at 32 weeks I must still take it easy, no cleaning or any thing a bit strenuous but I can go out for dinner or anything that involves sitting down basically. 

When I was first put on rest and progesterone I asked all the same questions you have and was told that it can lengthen some people have had that. As I said previous mine then only went down 1mm by week 28 and after that they stop measuring as it starts to shrink naturally anyway. 
Do you know if you are funnelling as that makes a difference? It's not easy being on rest but you need to keep that baby cooking. I have done it for 8 weeks now and when I was first told I could go PML I didn't think i would get this far!
Now I think I will go over! I did with my first but my cervix wasn't measured then so it's unsure if my cervix was shortening then or not. 

Good luck x


----------



## MrsJP

I've been trying to find information about IC and maybe people here can help? I had a LEEP (may have been a cone biopsy, I'm not sure) for CIN 3 in 2005. The OB mentioned they need to watch my cervical length but they haven't checked it yet and I went to for a detailed 11 week scan (I'm 36) and they didn't look at it at all. When is it normal to start measuring cervical length? I'm 12 weeks along now. Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

MrsJP said:


> I've been trying to find information about IC and maybe people here can help? I had a LEEP (may have been a cone biopsy, I'm not sure) for CIN 3 in 2005. The OB mentioned they need to watch my cervical length but they haven't checked it yet and I went to for a detailed 11 week scan (I'm 36) and they didn't look at it at all. When is it normal to start measuring cervical length? I'm 12 weeks along now. Thanks for the help!!!!

I was checked for the first time at 18 weeks. I think it's pretty unusual to be checked before 15 weeks - not enough weight from the baby before then to do much. :thumbup:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Lizzie and friends, i went to my peri today. I went from 1.2cm to .5cm and funneling. I'm devastated. He started me on nifedipine, azithromax and Ibuprofen . Last week when I wasn't feeling well he said it could have been contractions. He's not sure. I'm to remain on strict bedrest . I'm crying and can't seem to stop. I'm so close and I'm very scared. I has a weird looking discharge when I got home after the tvu. It was like a little brown flake ( sorry for being gross). I'm a mess right now. He didn't admit me so I think that's good because if it was horrific he would send me in. He didn't mention the steroids so maybe he's hopeful I'll make it to 26 weeks. I live 45 minutes from the hospital, my husband works Monday to Friday and I have a daughter in elementary school. My biggest fear is that I am so far from my OB and hospital. Pray for me guys. I'm so sad. And so so scared. Little one was sucking her finger today and weighs 1 pound 2 ounces. She's a beauty and I want her to live... :cry:

:hugs:

FX for you and your little one.


----------



## Tink_0123

Basically my cervix is going very quickly. They measured it again today and its 12 mm, 3 days ago it apparently was 17 mm or something like that. 

Dr. did a pelvic exam in the morning and was about 1 cm dilated; however, the TVU showed that im not funneling and still have 1 cm closed within, so they cannot see my membranes (good!!)

The specialist I saw today was very helpful and gave me a good prognosis. I think they might check me again on Friday when I go for my ffn test. 

I just picked up my progesterone suppositories, he prescribed them vaginally. I really didn't want them in that way, would've preferred them rectal, but whatever works at this point. I am planning on getting an applicator so I can avoid sticking my finger in there (TMI sorry) don't need to introduce any new bacteria to the mix at this time.

Prayerful - I feel for you so much, just pray that everything will turn out great. Keep a positive mind set, just think you have less than 2 weeks before v day and that's one of the first milestones. I am keeping a positive attitude despite the day I've had which is a bit similar to yours. Remember we all have each other to come to for support and advice.


----------



## lizziedripping

Eek ladies, I'm gone for half a day and so much has changed :( Sorry Prayer and Tink that your news wasn't positive today :hugs:

Prayer - so sorry to hear that you're funneling sweetie, and totally understand how anxious you must be feeling. Please remember tho honey that by your stage I was 3cms dilated with membranes bulging, and tho not ideal your situation is far from bleak. It is still possible with total rest to reverse these changes or atleast to remain the same for several more weeks - I have truly seen women with much less cervix go all the way, please don't give up hope just yet my lovely :hugs: Remind me prayer, why didn't they stitch? Is there any plan to now? (Sorry I can't remember, there are so many ladies here now with a million slghtly different situations it's hard to keep track exactly) xxx

Tink - did they discover the external dilation via a manual exam? Did it still look dilated on tvu? To be closed by over 1 at the internal os is actually ok for now hun, and at nearly 24wks your cervix, if incompetent, seems to be holding out quite well - of course you probably don't feel like it is and are living in fear, but clinically the picture is not bad at all. 

Progesterone is proven to firm up a weak cervix, and so with it there is a very good chance it can prevent ny further changes to get you safely to 27wks and beyond. Once you make the third trimester the threat posed by a weak cervix is essentially over since it will never 'silently dilate' past 3cms without regular contractions. At 3cms a 27wk baby is no longer small enough to pass through the cervix - hope that makes sense and helps reassure you (you too prayer ;))

Rooting for you my lovelies :hugs:

Penuche - how're you doing? Twin pregnancy plus IC is a double whammy of terror, I know only too well. Thinking of you every moment sweet :hugs:

Shelby - I'm good thanks honey, and lovely of you to ask :) Busy here preparing for Christmas, with 4 kids there is never a dull moment lol. How're your little cherubs, how's their Mom? :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Welcome MrsJP - do you know the length of your cervix pre-pregnancy? It isn't usual to scan the cervix before 18ish wks, but it is useful to know its starting length if at all possible. That way they have a baseline to compare it with later in pregnancy as the baby grows and puts pressure on it. Sometime Leep can leave a cervix short but this doesn't mean it is weak. Lots of ladies can have short but very strong cervixes - just less to play with as it naturally shortens as pregnancy progressses. 

It will be difficult to get a measurement before your anomaly scan, but it's always worth asking for one on the off chance. Many doctors operate a 'wait and see' approach with IC and will only act after cervical changes have been confirmed. If your doc thought that there was a genuine risk of IC then by rights you should be scanned sooner rather than later. Please be assured however that many more women have IC for no known reason than Leep-related.

Good luck xx


----------



## angel229

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Lizzie and friends, i went to my peri today. I went from 1.2cm to .5cm and funneling. I'm devastated. He started me on nifedipine, azithromax and Ibuprofen . Last week when I wasn't feeling well he said it could have been contractions. He's not sure. I'm to remain on strict bedrest . I'm crying and can't seem to stop. I'm so close and I'm very scared. I has a weird looking discharge when I got home after the tvu. It was like a little brown flake ( sorry for being gross). I'm a mess right now. He didn't admit me so I think that's good because if it was horrific he would send me in. He didn't mention the steroids so maybe he's hopeful I'll make it to 26 weeks. I live 45 minutes from the hospital, my husband works Monday to Friday and I have a daughter in elementary school. My biggest fear is that I am so far from my OB and hospital. Pray for me guys. I'm so sad. And so so scared. Little one was sucking her finger today and weighs 1 pound 2 ounces. She's a beauty and I want her to live... :cry:

Thinking of you prayerful. Take it easy and do NOTHING. Make your OH do everything for you. I lasted 14 Weeks on .7cm (altho with a stitch). Just put your feet up and watch Christmas films x x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Lizzie, and friends... I have a cerclage . I was an emergency done due to NO cervix and funneling. I've been on bedrest since then... I'm 22 and 4 days now


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Baby Sapphire born todat at 7.03pm at 37+4. VBAC success. 7lbs 8oz. Will do birth story when home xx


----------



## lch28

congrats hopeful! YAY FOR VBAC!!!

prayerful thinking of you hun, take it as easy as possible, when did u get cerclage?


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Baby Sapphire born todat at 7.03pm at 37+4. VBAC success. 7lbs 8oz. Will do birth story when home xx

Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Lizzie - the girls and I are doing very well, thanks. :flower: Both girls are now on full feeds with no more IV nutrition! :happydance: T is still on the nasal cannula and B is being tried off of CPAP and on room air again. When I was at the NICU earlier today, she'd already gone 24 hours with no problems so FX things stay this way. They're beginning to gain well - Tegan is past her birth weight and I think Britton is, too; the night nurse didn't write B's weight on her weight card last night, and her day nurse was on lunch when I was there, so I didn't get to find out. But she was 0.4oz below her birth weight two days ago, so I'm fairly confident that she's back up as well. :thumbup:

A couple of pictures from today :cloud9:


Spoiler
Britton and then Tegan

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/B4small.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/T5small-1.jpg


----------



## Tink_0123

Congrats on the new arrival Hopeful !!

Shelby, both girls are looking great.. Its amazing how much theyve changed in 2 weeks.. Theyre adorable :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> congrats hopeful! YAY FOR VBAC!!!
> 
> prayerful thinking of you hun, take it as easy as possible, when did u get cerclage?

17 weeks


----------



## lizziedripping

Massive congrats Hopeful :happydance: Fab weight as well for 37ish wks, you did so well. Make sure to take care of yourself too now that the whole pregnancy journey is over, its so easy to forget yourself once bubs has arrived :hugs:

Shelby, the girls are such poppets :) Tegan is really looking like her Momma, though you probably can't see it yourself. Beautiful girls, thanks for posting xxx

Prayer - with a stitch that's a whole different ball game. It would have been surprising if you hadn't funneled to the stitch sweetie given your history and that this was an emergency cerclage. Ich is experiencing a similar pattern to you, albeit later on in her pregnancy. Please try not to panic hun. This isn't an ideal scenario, but funneling and shortening is to be expected with IC and doesn't usually mean imminent stitch failure.

Your real enemy now is less the 'silent' funneling, but more any contractions you might be having. It is possible that this whole process has caused irritability and contractions to creep in, but unless you're feeling fairly regular, painful tightenings/crampings then the stitch will hold and its unlikely any further significant changes will occur before you've reached a decent gestation. 

With Evie I had pretty painful contractions for several days, accompanied by lots of bleeding until she was eventually born less than 10 days after stitch placement. It was progressive and there was no doubting that I was in ptl almost immediately after the emergency stitch had gone in. 

With the twins I had lots of irregular, painless tightenings, didn't feel 'right' at all from 10 thru 28wks and was plagued by dodgy aches and pains which felt like the early stages of a failing and weak cervix. Symptoms definitely do not correlate with cervical status in my experience, so it's impossible to know how every IC pregnancy will progress on that alone. So too funneling and length rarely determine how long a pregnancy will last - there seem to be no hard and fast rules. Upshot is, I can't offer guarantees that everything will be ok for you my darlin', but neither is this 'game over' either - and there have been dozens more women in your position make it than don't. Particularly encouraging is that you are already 5wks post stitch - emergency stitch failure typically occurring sooner rather than later as it did with me. 

I have typed out this exact same message hundreds of times before to women like yourself, fearful and convinced its over. Thankfully, time and time again they have been wrong (I have been one of those women too ;)) Try to rest, remain positive and don't lose hope. It's scary and unpredictable, but there is every chance this will all come good. Thoughts and prayers with you tonight :hugs:

Ps - hope all that made sense, I get a bit 'blah' late at night lol ;) xxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lizziedripping said:


> Massive congrats Hopeful :happydance: Fab weight as well for 37ish wks, you did so well. Make sure to take care of yourself too now that the whole pregnancy journey is over, its so easy to forget yourself once bubs has arrived :hugs:
> 
> Shelby, the girls are such poppets :) Tegan is really looking like her Momma, though you probably can't see it yourself. Beautiful girls, thanks for posting xxx
> 
> Prayer - with a stitch that's a whole different ball game. It would have been surprising if you hadn't funneled to the stitch sweetie given your history and that this was an emergency cerclage. Ich is experiencing a similar pattern to you, albeit later on in her pregnancy. Please try not to panic hun. This isn't an ideal scenario, but funneling and shortening is to be expected with IC and doesn't usually mean imminent stitch failure.
> 
> Your real enemy now is less the 'silent' funneling, but more any contractions you might be having. It is possible that this whole process has caused irritability and contractions to creep in, but unless you're feeling fairly regular, painful tightenings/crampings then the stitch will hold and its unlikely any further significant changes will occur before you've reached a decent gestation.
> 
> With Evie I had pretty painful contractions for several days, accompanied by lots of bleeding until she was eventually born less than 10 days after stitch placement. It was progressive and there was no doubting that I was in ptl almost immediately after the emergency stitch had gone in.
> 
> With the twins I had lots of irregular, painless tightenings, didn't feel 'right' at all from 10 thru 28wks and was plagued by dodgy aches and pains which felt like the early stages of a failing and weak cervix. Symptoms definitely do not correlate with cervical status in my experience, so it's impossible to know how every IC pregnancy will progress on that alone. So too funneling and length rarely determine how long a pregnancy will last - there seem to be no hard and fast rules. Upshot is, I can't offer guarantees that everything will be ok for you my darlin', but neither is this 'game over' either - and there have been dozens more women in your position make it than don't. Particularly encouraging is that you are already 5wks post stitch - emergency stitch failure typically occurring sooner rather than later as it did with me.
> 
> I have typed out this exact same message hundreds of times before to women like yourself, fearful and convinced its over. Thankfully, time and time again they have been wrong (I have been one of those women too ;)) Try to rest, remain positive and don't lose hope. It's scary and unpredictable, but there is every chance this will all come good. Thoughts and prayers with you tonight :hugs:
> 
> Ps - hope all that made sense, I get a bit 'blah' late at night lol ;) xxx

Thanks so so much Lizzie. It made perfect sense!:) my peri is very aggressive. He started me on antibiotics which he said would help with any infections if there is one undetected which could cause some irritability, ibuprofen around the clock for two days to relax my lovely 6 cm fibroid that may be irritating my uterus, and nifedipine 10 mg every 6 hours to relieve any contractions.... Along with the vaginal suppository progesterone , weekly progesterone injections, and my regular prenatal vitamins. I can honestly say he has done all he can and all else is up to God. Glad to see that evie is doing well given she was born at 24.. How was she in the nicu, how is she now? God bless her and YOU!


----------



## AmyLouise89

I get admitted in hospital at 8am tomorrow & cerclage at noon. Dr said everything "felt" great at appt today when he checked to make sure I wasn't dilated. I do have a bad sinus infection so started antibiotics so it don't turn into pneumonia Dr said. Ill update after cerclage tomorrow! :)


----------



## lch28

aww prayerful, i totally understand the fear you are feeling right now hun, good news is you have a cerclage and your dr sounds like he is totally on top of things!!

good luck tomorrow amy


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerful - I was on nifedipine from 21 weeks to 28 weeks. I honestly don't think I could have gotten as far as I did without it. :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with your cerclage Amy :hugs:

Hopeful - congratulations on the birth of your daughter and very well done on achieving a successful vbac :happydance:


----------



## Tink_0123

Good luck with your cerclage Amy, please keep us posted.

Has anyone heard from Penuche? I wonder how she's doing today.

Prayerful, it is great to hear that your doctors are on top of things. The fact that they're closely monitoring you and have prescribed those medications will def. increase the odds of the baby cooking for much longer. 

The rest of the ladies, how are you feeling/doing??

As for me, today is officially my first day of bed rest, not to bad so far lol, its only 9 am. I hope the upcoming weeks go by quickly. Im hopeful that I will make it to March which is when I'll be 37 weeks. For the time being, I am anxiously awaiting Friday's ffn test, which will hopefully be negative and Saturday is V-day so I'm excited about that.


----------



## angel229

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Baby Sapphire born todat at 7.03pm at 37+4. VBAC success. 7lbs 8oz. Will do birth story when home xx

Congrats hopefully, glad we have another safe arrival x x


----------



## angel229

Hi prayerful,

Sorry I don't know what made me think you hadn't had a cerclage, lol. I am very glad that you do and have full confidence that you will keep cooking for many more Weeks. Like I said in my previous statement I went 14 Weeks on .7cm and my cerclage was placed on a full open cervix and funnelled/bulging etc as well. I hope this makes you feel a little bit more confident x x


----------



## angel229

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Baby Sapphire born todat at 7.03pm at 37+4. VBAC success. 7lbs 8oz. Will do birth story when home xx

Congrats hopefully, glad we have another safe arrival x x


----------



## DAYDAY24

went to the doctor today about that my cervix is short my cerclage is on Thursday. I'm really worried


----------



## MrsJP

ShelbyLC said:


> MrsJP said:
> 
> 
> I've been trying to find information about IC and maybe people here can help? I had a LEEP (may have been a cone biopsy, I'm not sure) for CIN 3 in 2005. The OB mentioned they need to watch my cervical length but they haven't checked it yet and I went to for a detailed 11 week scan (I'm 36) and they didn't look at it at all. When is it normal to start measuring cervical length? I'm 12 weeks along now. Thanks for the help!!!!
> 
> I was checked for the first time at 18 weeks. I think it's pretty unusual to be checked before 15 weeks - not enough weight from the baby before then to do much. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm so happy I found this thread!


----------



## AmyLouise89

In labor & delivery..hooked up to iv..got a shot in Butt for nausea & to help me relax..then got blood sugar checked...now waiting 2 1/2 hours for cerclage surgery :) might have to stay overnight if any complications but so far me & baby are doing great. Feeling kinda loopy right now from medicine so ill update more after recovery later.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Prayerful - I was on nifedipine from 21 weeks to 28 weeks. I honestly don't think I could have gotten as far as I did without it. :thumbup:

Shelby, what does of nifedipine were you on and how many times a day did you take it?
Lizze, how do I know when to go to the hospital? In other words, how do I know when the cerclage is going bad? If the mild discomfort I've had continues while on the nifedipine, should I insist to be admitted to the hospital???


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> ShelbyLC said:
> 
> 
> Prayerful - I was on nifedipine from 21 weeks to 28 weeks. I honestly don't think I could have gotten as far as I did without it. :thumbup:
> 
> Shelby, what does of nifedipine were you on and how many times a day did you take it?
> Lizze, how do I know when to go to the hospital? In other words, how do I know when the cerclage is going bad? If the mild discomfort I've had continues while on the nifedipine, should I insist to be admitted to the hospital???Click to expand...

I was on 10mg every 6 hours from 20w to 22w and then 10mg every 4 hours after that. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

prayerful, if the cerclage was to tear or anything you would experience bleeding. did you discuss with your doc being admitted?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> prayerful, if the cerclage was to tear or anything you would experience bleeding. did you discuss with your doc being admitted?

Well my peri just said if things get worse or if I bleed or my water breaks to go to l& d. My OB seems more relaxed.... I see my OB tuesday and I don't even want to go because he doesn't look at my cervix.... I'm trying not to be admitted But I rather be at the hospital should something goes wrong.. It feels like things are settling though. So I'll give it until my OB visit and maybe ask them up see if I'm contracting and take a ffn test and depending on what's what I'll ask to be admitted and start steroids. Hopefully everything is good. V day is next week Thursday!


----------



## Firehol

Congratulations hopeful. 

Well after being all confident that I would be fine and I would go full term, my waters broke!
Am now staying in hospital being monitored and on antibiotics so I don't get an infection. Cervix is still closed and I just feel like I am constantly wetting myself-nice!
I'm 32+5 now. Doc says if doesn't come by 34 weeks they will probably induce me and have to stay in hospital now till baby comes. 
Baby weighs 5lb3oz at the moment so is quite big. Prob just as well I'm not going full term! Evie was 7lb14 and that delivery was a hard one!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Firehol said:


> Congratulations hopeful.
> 
> Well after being all confident that I would be fine and I would go full term, my waters broke!
> Am now staying in hospital being monitored and on antibiotics so I don't get an infection. Cervix is still closed and I just feel like I am constantly wetting myself-nice!
> I'm 32+5 now. Doc says if doesn't come by 34 weeks they will probably induce me and have to stay in hospital now till baby comes.
> Baby weighs 5lb3oz at the moment so is quite big. Prob just as well I'm not going full term! Evie was 7lb14 and that delivery was a hard one!

Oh my! Good luck ;) you did well and the baby is measuring well! Looks like we're running out of preggers on this thread! I have to hold on at least 4 more weeks!


----------



## Tink_0123

Hang in there Firehol, you and your baby will do great. Please keep us updated as to how everything is going.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121211-WA0015.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AmyLouise89

Surgery went good..staying in hospital overnight to be safe.


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad to hear Amy, take it easy :)

Aww hopeful she's beautiful. Bet it feels weird having a full term baby after a preemie. I remember the first time I had a full termer, it was strange!

Firehol - good luck sweetie, hope baby stays put a little longer. I had my dd2 at 32+5 and she weighed in at 4lb2oz and only had a short stay in nicu. She's now a healthy, albeit hormonal!, 11 yo :)

AFM - not a lot to report, finally reached the 28 week milestone and have a midwife appointment on Friday. Then I see my consultant at 32 weeks and get my stitch removal booked in :happydance:


----------



## kimbotrav

hopefull :) :) huge congratualtions didnt think you would be to far behind me ure little one is gorgeous glad all went well xxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayer, as Ich said you'll experience lots of symptoms if your cervix pulls and tears against the stitch. Preceding that point you would typically have lots of discomfort, moderate contraction-like cramps (possibly full blown pain), and a feeling of things definitely picking up pace. Bleeding isn't always copious, but you would lose deep red clots, not too dissimilar to a heavy period mixed with brighter, fresh blood from the stitch sight. By that point tho you'd definitely know things were happening, it won't take you by surprise honey. How are you feeling now? You said that things were settling down for you - how did you feel before the drugs compared to now? I doubt very much that things will change for you darlin unless you start to experience contractions. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

What a little cherub Hope :) Just beautiful.......xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Amy - so relieved to hear all went well sweetie. You already sound so much happier - bet it feels good to at last have your stitch? Rest well tonight lovely, and don't be alarmed if and when you feel cramps and tightenings post surgery. All very normal after stitch placement :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck firehol - 33wks and 5+Ibs is brilliant. This baby is so ready to meet you :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Congrats on making 28wks baby :) I remember that gestation being my target milestone after 24wks. It's funny how we all reach these points but then immediately dismiss them and set new targets. I kept doing that until I made 37wks - it somehow helped to pass the time more quickly and I didn't truly relax until that point. 

Just think hun, the threat of IC has now passed for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey lizzie I went to doc today for ultrasound before cerclage and told them I was having some back pain she checked cervix length and said was short im only 13 weeks


----------



## AmyLouise89

lizziedripping said:


> Amy - so relieved to hear all went well sweetie. You already sound so much happier - bet it feels good to at last have your stitch? Rest well tonight lovely, and don't be alarmed if and when you feel cramps and tightenings post surgery. All very normal after stitch placement :hugs:

So far only had a little bleeding which has stopped already. I did have some cramping right afterwards but now on pain medicine. :) I'm feeling pretty confident & so is Dr that we will go far & have a healthy baby.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lizziedripping said:


> Prayer, as Ich said you'll experience lots of symptoms if your cervix pulls and tears against the stitch. Preceding that point you would typically have lots of discomfort, moderate contraction-like cramps (possibly full blown pain), and a feeling of things definitely picking up pace. Bleeding isn't always copious, but you would lose deep red clots, not too dissimilar to a heavy period mixed with brighter, fresh blood from the stitch sight. By that point tho you'd definitely know things were happening, it won't take you by surprise honey. How are you feeling now? You said that things were settling down for you - how did you feel before the drugs compared to now? I doubt very much that things will change for you darlin unless you start to experience contractions. Thinking of you :hugs:

Hey Lizzie, before the meds I had mild abdominal cramps so so mild it's the kind you get days before your menstrual. Now 24 hrs later I only have mild aches on the lower right side maybe 2 times a day. It's right where my 6 cm fibroid is. I think the fibroid was causing the problem and irritating my uterus. No other part of the belly bothers me. I feel more secure today. No symptoms just the mild aches I mentioned. Def more hopeful today! I go to my OB on Tuesday, anything I should ask or recommend ??


----------



## sara3337

Congrats Angel


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Lizzie :) I feel great knowing that he just can't 'fall out' now :haha:

Suffering with my hips and sleeping for the last couple of weeks now, so it's only going to get worse. The rest of this pregnancy needs to hurry up, cos I want to meet my little man!!


----------



## angel229

Hi all,

Just a quick Scarlett update. She is 3 Weeks old today and has just been weighed. Birth weight 5lb 1, today she weighs 5lb 13. Very very happy with her progress x x x,x


----------



## Firehol

angel229 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick Scarlett update. She is 3 Weeks old today and has just been weighed. Birth weight 5lb 1, today she weighs 5lb 13. Very very happy with her progress x x x,x

Hi angel

Glad to hear Scarlett is doing so well. 
Wanted to ask you a few questions as you had her at about where I am now. (32+6 today). Did you have the steroid injections for her? How long was she in hospital for and was she on a ventilator? I have tried scrawling back through the thread to find out but it's hard as only got my phone to use! 
Thanks


----------



## angel229

Firehol said:


> angel229 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick Scarlett update. She is 3 Weeks old today and has just been weighed. Birth weight 5lb 1, today she weighs 5lb 13. Very very happy with her progress x x x,x
> 
> Hi angel
> 
> Glad to hear Scarlett is doing so well.
> Wanted to ask you a few questions as you had her at about where I am now. (32+6 today). Did you have the steroid injections for her? How long was she in hospital for and was she on a ventilator? I have tried scrawling back through the thread to find out but it's hard as only got my phone to use!
> ThanksClick to expand...

Hi hun, I was 34+4 when I had her. Had my stitch placed at 18+6 on a fully open cervix. I was never offered steroid injections so no. she was in hospital a total of 10 days. In the 1st 24 hours she was on cpap but then was taken off it as she was doing so well. At the start she was being gravity fed, we introduced a bottle on about day 4/5 which she alternated between gravity feeds. Once they are on the bottle for 48 hours with no gravity feeds and a weight gain they can come home x x hope this helps x x


----------



## AmyLouise89

Still in hospital. Dr said he double stitched me but always still a chance of labor so hes watching me carefully. May go home late today depending on body or tomorrow.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Also they took my packing out, cath out & iv is still in but not hooked up. I can get up & pee..gonna try a quick shower in a few minutes but besides that I gotta stay flat in bed right now & when I go home. Good news is I finally got solid food..been on liquids since after surgery yesterday..blah! Lol


----------



## ShelbyLC

AmyLouise89 said:


> Also they took my packing out, cath out & iv is still in but not hooked up. I can get up & pee..gonna try a quick shower in a few minutes but besides that I gotta stay flat in bed right now & when I go home. Good news is I finally got solid food..been on liquids since after surgery yesterday..blah! Lol

Yum, jello and chicken broth! :haha:

Glad you're feeling better and everything went well. Hope you get to go home soon! How long do you have to stay flat? Hopefully just a few days?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Amy- congrats on a successful procedure and may God watch over you and the little one:)


----------



## DAYDAY24

At hospital about to get ready for
Cerclage


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck DayDay, hope all goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## lch28

good luck day..

i have a bit of a rant.. its off topic but im really upset.

just so all you ladies know me and FOB broke up at 16 weeks.. and I have just been diagnosed with gestational diabetes.


i waited 25 min in line at the pharmacy to pick up my lancets and test strips since i only got 8 of each with the kit.. i was told not to buy them over the counter and use a prescription because then it would only charge me my copay. So she rings me up and its 150 dollars for a month supply. and i didnt have it. so i got really embarrassed and told her id come back, and then i called FOB from my car and i started crying. So he came and bought them and then asked if he could sit in the car and talk to me.

then he went on an entire rant about .. why am i putting myself through this, why would i chose to live like this, and that im just trying to punish him by living with my mom, that he knows i want to get back with him but im playing with his mind and he knows im so stressed about money so why dont we just get back together. and he was all mad and then he basically threw 200 dollars at me for spending (i didnt ask for any more money..) and got in his car. He just doesn't understand. Yeah i want to be with him but is that best for my son? No, i dont think so. If i could go to work id have no problems with money, its the fact that i dont work and all my savings have gone to my monthly expenses. I cant be with him just so i can have an endless supply of money and then sit there worrying "what if he gets mad while hes holding the baby " etc etc. Feeling very emotional and hormonal right now =[


----------



## Tink_0123

Amy - So glad everything went well with your cerclage placement :thumbup:

Prayerful - Hopefully you're feeling a lot better today from your pains.

DayDay - Good luck with your cerclage, please let us know how everything goes.

Firehol- How are you holding up?? Hope everything is ok.

Ich, Lizzie, Baby Maybe, all the other ladies whom I didn't mention; How are you doing today?

I've been reading the thread from the very beginning for a few days now. I've come across quite a few stories similar to mine from ladies with no stitch only using progesterone supp. and bed rest who have made it to term or very close to it. This gives me A LOT of hope!! Also, I've found so much helpful info from previous stories as well. I figured might as well read it since it seems like ill be on BR for a while. 

Lizzie, I must say you're def a legend on this thread. You've been and continue to be so helpful and knowledgeable. It's so wonderful that you take the time to get on here, share your stories and give us ladies hope and advice while we're going through this difficult journey. You're def. a blessing to have as part of this thread.

Sorry if I'm rambling on, just thought I'd see how you ladies were doing and thank Lizzie for all the time she's dedicated to us!!:flower:
:hug:


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch - :hugs: You are absolutely doing the right thing for you and your LO. IMO, it's quite cruel of your FOB to taunt you with money and a "different life". I don't have any experience with what you''re going through, but I know it must be extremely hard. I admire your strength to keep doing what you're doing and live where it's best for your son. :flower:


----------



## lch28

:hugs: thanks shelby. that makes me feel better. its quite ridiculous how even when were not together he can make me feel like shit, i guess that's something i have to deal with because hell always be part of my life.. hes just being manipulative like always. its like hes trying to convince me to take the easy way out and be with him, just so i can stay home with LO and not go back to work. Id love to stay home with LO, but id love more for him to grow up in a positive, loving environment. I think of the way he used to yell at me and absolutely cringe at the thought of it happening in front of my child at any point in his life. Sometimes i feel guilty because ill be working full time when hes so little, but I know that its to give him the best life possible.


----------



## Tink_0123

Ich, I personally have not been through what you're going through with FOB, as far as in my relationships, but my mother went through 12 agonizing years of abuse with my step dad. It became a vicious cycle, everytime she'd leave him, he knew we needed help financially so he would come and offer her money and that things would change and blah blah blah and once they'd get back together he'd be nice for a week and then go back to his old ways. I lived through that from the age of 5 to the age of 17. I can tell you it wasn't pretty, I hated that my mom would have to put up with him because we did need the financial help.

I can honestly tell u, that although he's the father of your baby, sometimes its better to lead separate lives than be together if its going to lead to your baby growing up in an abusive environment. Especially, in a boy, when they grow up in an abusive environment they tend to think its right to mistreat women when they're grown up, because this is all they saw growing up.

At this time, it is best for you to do things that will benefit you and your LO going forward. Remember that life throws curve balls at you and you just have to handle them as best as you can. FOB is just taking advantage of your current situation, being that your out of work, struggling financially, and pregnant. Even if its his child, he can still be in the childs life without having to be in a relationship with you. 

Please take it from me, I went through it with my step dad and it affected me A LOT..


----------



## lch28

thank you so much for the advice , it really makes me feel like im doing the right thing - especially because the reason he treated me / every girlfriend hes ever had so awful, is because he grew up watching his Dad treat his Mom like that. I refuse to allow my son to grow up and be like him. I cant even tell you how many times we have had to pick up his mom at all hours of the night because his dad was emotionally or physically abusing her. Im so sorry you had to go through that as a child and teen. I totally get the whole cycle thing, I have left him soo many times and I always go back, now that my baby is involved it isn't about me. I can't go back to him just cause I want too anymore, now I have to worry about my son and the kind of home he will grow up in. He has been in anger management and therapy since we broke up. His therapist reaches out to me all the time to go to a session with him, but I was never interested. I think that I may go, and explain to him why I cant be with him, exactly why I don't and won't trust that he will change and what I expect. Of course I want my son to know his father, if and only if, he treats me with 100% respect in front of him, has a stable and set schedule of when he will see him as well.. my parents were divorced and I never saw my dad when I was supposed too, he always let me down and I dont want my son to go through that. I want him to know when he will see his dad and know that his dad will show up.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Ich, where do I start? My husband always tells me to never be afraid to tell your story because my testimony may help someone. You may be that someone. I was married toy first daughters dad and it turned into a living hell. I supported the both of us while I was pregnant and before and after her birth. He was controlling, verbally abusive, sexually abusive, and just nasty to me. He cheated had a short temper and I found out he had another child I didn't know about. My daughter was born at 26 weeks and 6 days. She spent 10 and. Half weeks in the nicu. He was jealous and didn't want me to go see her everyday. Long story short I got enough guts to leave because he got violent and threatened to tke my daughter from me ( as if he could provide for her). I finally divorced him. It got even worse after! I moved back in with mom. I had no money and couldn't provide. God provided. Every time I turned around someone blessed me with clothes or money or food or diapers. Moral of the story, you do what's best FOR YOUR BABY. If he throws money at you, take it and keep moving. He's not doing you a favor, he's contributing to the well being of your baby. He's doing it in a nasty way but take it and keep going sweetie. At some point he will be in child support I hope and that will help a little. If your mom can keep you stay and when you can get part time the full time work. My daughter required a lot of my time because she was so preemie. Things WILL work out for you Hun. I don't push beliefs and religion on anyone but prayer to God helped me and gave me his super strength to go on and I did! My church was so supportive. The members offered to babysit, prayed for us, gave her necessities... It was a miracle. Keep your head up Ich. Your emotional and worried which is Normal!!! Wait until after the baby and just let things stay the way they are now. You're number one priority is the baby and him getting him here safely! ***hugs*** just like I let the stories on here about IC inspire and encourage me, let my relationship with my ex inspire you. If I could do it with a sick baby then I know you can do it with your healthy little one! I'll be praying for you guys and if you want more info just inbox me. Xxxx


----------



## PrayingFather

Lizzie,
I tried to get your attention in another thread because from what I've read in some of your posts, you went through the sane situation that my wife is currently in with our twins. She is 22 weeks and when we had our 20 week exam we were told the twins were developing perfectly which brought us very short-lived joy because the last thing we were told was that her cervix was thinned to .5cm. We were admitted right away and left with a tough decision. She had a stitch placed a week ago which increased her cervix size to 2.1 cm. Here we are now a week later hoping to have her on bedrest at home as long as today's US looked good. She is now down to .6 cm and thinning is now occurring on each side of stitch which is not good to hear. So obviously she isn't leaving the hospital. We have been given several scenarios but they all involve time, which seems like we dont have much. From your own experience what was your situation like compared to ours and is there any hope. Positive feedback from anyone is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies at home resting


----------



## baby_maybe

Good to hear dayday, take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

PrayingFather said:


> Lizzie,
> I tried to get your attention in another thread because from what I've read in some of your posts, you went through the sane situation that my wife is currently in with our twins. She is 22 weeks and when we had our 20 week exam we were told the twins were developing perfectly which brought us very short-lived joy because the last thing we were told was that her cervix was thinned to .5cm. We were admitted right away and left with a tough decision. She had a stitch placed a week ago which increased her cervix size to 2.1 cm. Here we are now a week later hoping to have her on bedrest at home as long as today's US looked good. She is now down to .6 cm and thinning is now occurring on each side of stitch which is not good to hear. So obviously she isn't leaving the hospital. We have been given several scenarios but they all involve time, which seems like we dont have much. From your own experience what was your situation like compared to ours and is there any hope. Positive feedback from anyone is greatly appreciated.[/QUOTE
> I'm no professional at this but, I hear that with twins and IC things vary. My cervix went from 0 with funneling to a cerclage to 1.2 cm and now .5 cm per my dr. He told me as long as I don't contract and my water doesn't break I should be ok. I don't know your wife's situation in detail but if she has to stay in the hospital be happy you're around healthcare :thumbup: ask if she should get meds for contractions maybe she's having them and can't feel them and there causing the thinning. I'm not sure, sorry. Also, ask them about vaginal suppositories called progesterone that helps With the cervix. Like I've read, Many women in here go weeks on little to no cervix. The stitch is what carries many! Wish I could help more. I'll pray for you all. It's a tough ride for all of us but this thread is helpful. It's nice of you to come on and look for info for your wife.. Xxxx best wishes


----------



## PrayingFather

Mom2,
My wife has been taking the progesterone suppositories for a few days now as well and indecin(spelling) for 72hrs. which i was told is about the maximum amount of time they prescribe it for. 2 nights ago was her last dose of the indecin. As of today they have started her on a blood pressure med because they do not know why she is having her contractions still, which she routinely has throughout the night and almost none during the day, which seems slightly wierd to me. As for now they are keeping her at the hospital until they either can get the contractions to basically subside or until the twins come. It seems like the only news we ever get is that something else is wrong, exept the one positive is that they both are in perfect health and dveloping exactly on track. But since each day it seems like it gets worse my wifes' metality and hope dwindles more and more to the point where she is afraid to even talk to them anymore because of how much harder it will make it if the worst happens. I have been doing everything in my power to be her rock and try to keep some sort of optimism in the air but i feel as though she is so afraid of losing the babies that she is starting to expect it which causes me so much frustration. What else can i do for her or say to her that may help because as each day passes and she becomes more depressed i run out of words that she may like to hear. I love my wife to death but i just wish she woud have some hope or drive to want to know, at least in her mind that this is going to be ok. Thank you for your help in this most difficult time of my entire life. Hope to read soon!!!


----------



## mpg1502

Hi prayingfather,

I am so sorry this must be an extremely distressing time for you and your wife.

I went into premature labour at 23 weeks with my daughter. They put in an emergency stitch and i was given Indometacin (same as Indecin) to stop contractions as well as steroids to mature the babys lungs as they were so sure i would deliver. 

However my consultant kept me on a daily dose of Indometacin for 6 weeks. Whilst this is highly unusual, i was monitored constantly to ensure the babys safety and to check her heart valve which can be affected. My daughte was born at 37 weeks and is absolutely perfect no effects from any of the medication at all. 

It was a particularly distressing time especially as we had been trying for a baby for 10 years. But it was a good outcome for us and the fact that they are caring for your wife now means she has a good chance. Bed rest is essential albeit it boring! Try to keep her spirits up if you can. I too was terrified of losing my baby and i felt quite disconnected from her during that time, as self protection measure I assume. 

You may need to give her some time just to get her head around this, try not to expect too much from her at this time. You are doing a wonderful job supporting her so just keep doing what you are doing and take each day as it comes.

Wishing you both all the very best, keep us posted and do feel free to ask us anything at all if we can be of any help!

Mpg1502


----------



## lizziedripping

PrayingFather said:


> Lizzie,
> I tried to get your attention in another thread because from what I've read in some of your posts, you went through the sane situation that my wife is currently in with our twins. She is 22 weeks and when we had our 20 week exam we were told the twins were developing perfectly which brought us very short-lived joy because the last thing we were told was that her cervix was thinned to .5cm. We were admitted right away and left with a tough decision. She had a stitch placed a week ago which increased her cervix size to 2.1 cm. Here we are now a week later hoping to have her on bedrest at home as long as today's US looked good. She is now down to .6 cm and thinning is now occurring on each side of stitch which is not good to hear. So obviously she isn't leaving the hospital. We have been given several scenarios but they all involve time, which seems like we dont have much. From your own experience what was your situation like compared to ours and is there any hope. Positive feedback from anyone is greatly appreciated.

Hi Clint - I am so sorry to hear about your current struggles :nope: We have all been there and understand fully the fear and helplessness induced by the sudden and unexpected news of a shortening cervix and complicated pregnancy. Hopefully I can help.

I just need to clarify a few things. By thinning out I'm assuming you mean that your wife's cervix is shortening above and below the stitch? Essentially it is still closed but short, and there is no funneling *(dilation at the top near her uterus) as far as you're aware? Has she been having any contractions, painless or otherwise, since the surgery? Did she ever have any aches, pains cramps or bleeding before or after the stitch placement?

As the other ladies have mentioned, a short cervix (even one this short) can still take a pregnancy safely to term if there is a stitch preventing complete dilation. If the problem here is purely a weak cervix opening under the additional strain of two babies, then as a mechanical issue, it can be helped with stitching. It is usual, not the exception, for women with IC to have very little cervix left. Your wife has had the stitch precisely because further shortening was anticipated, and although the stitch can strengthen a weak cervix and add length, it isn't unusual for it to shorten once more - and sometimes even swing back and forth on a daily basis!*

In an ideal world a stitch is best placed early before any cervical changes. Failing that, emergency stitches still work well in the majority of cases, and with bed rest and close monitoring it is still possible to make it several more weeks so please don't lose hope.*

Twins are a whole different ball game to singletons. Often the accompanying IC is 'twin specific' in that the same lady can go on to carry a singleton just fine and her cervix was only weak due to the additional strain of two babies. She doesnt have genuine IC. This is a common scenario with multiples but sadly one which is often overlooked by medics. Although not ideal, your wife is absolutely doing the right thing now in staying alert, being monitored and taking complete rest.

Hope that helps, but I realise you might have some specific questions for me too so please feel free to PM me (click on my name and the option pops up). In the meantime I wish you both all the best. With some remaining closed cervix there is still a great deal of hope for you all. It could be that surgery or earlier cervical changes have tipped some balance which could have triggered complicating issues, but on paper this isn't yet a catastrophic situation so focus on that for now. Take care and if you're able, please clarify those earlier questions when you have a moment xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Lovely, brave, strong Ich - you did the most difficult part when deciding to leave your baby's father. That was far from easy, and something most women in unhappy relationships would struggle to do. If you stop and think about the guts and determination you had in doing that, then maybe you'll see just how strong you are ;)

The other point of course is that if you could make that move for the sake of a baby you haven't even met yet, just think how you're gonna feel about him once he's born. Your love and passion for his safety and well being will surpass any emotional pressure coming from your ex - you will be like a lioness protecting her cub lol. There is no feeling like it, and these emotional wrangles will pale into insignificance :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Glad all went well Day :) I can't stress the benefits of rest enough sweetie - make sure to stay off your feet for as long as it takes xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Lovely words Tink thanks, but it really is no trouble, in fact this thread keeps me sane! :flower:


----------



## AmyLouise89

ShelbyLC said:


> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> Also they took my packing out, cath out & iv is still in but not hooked up. I can get up & pee..gonna try a quick shower in a few minutes but besides that I gotta stay flat in bed right now & when I go home. Good news is I finally got solid food..been on liquids since after surgery yesterday..blah! Lol
> 
> Yum, jello and chicken broth! :haha:
> 
> Glad you're feeling better and everything went well. Hope you get to go home soon! How long do you have to stay flat? Hopefully just a few days?Click to expand...

I had surgery Tuesday & had some cramping right afteronly. Next day he took packing & Cath.. & got to eat solids..then today (Thursday) he let me sit up & walk around a bit cause he said If I could have a BM I could go home..had BM about 11am & went home about 3pm..feeling great now..cant even tell I had cerclage placed...I can sit up but told me to just lounge around besides going bathroom & showering...also started feeling baby kick Kr punch tonight! :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

AmyLouise89 said:


> ShelbyLC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> Also they took my packing out, cath out & iv is still in but not hooked up. I can get up & pee..gonna try a quick shower in a few minutes but besides that I gotta stay flat in bed right now & when I go home. Good news is I finally got solid food..been on liquids since after surgery yesterday..blah! Lol
> 
> Yum, jello and chicken broth! :haha:
> 
> Glad you're feeling better and everything went well. Hope you get to go home soon! How long do you have to stay flat? Hopefully just a few days?Click to expand...
> 
> I had surgery Tuesday & had some cramping right afteronly. Next day he took packing & Cath.. & got to eat solids..then today (Thursday) he let me sit up & walk around a bit cause he said If I could have a BM I could go home..had BM about 11am & went home about 3pm..feeling great now..cant even tell I had cerclage placed...I can sit up but told me to just lounge around besides going bathroom & showering...also started feeling baby kick Kr punch tonight! :)Click to expand...

Wonderful! So glad you're home and feeling well. :hugs: Sounds like baby is celebrating as well. :winkwink:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Is having a increase in clear blood tinged discharge normal after cerclage placement


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Is having a increase in clear blood tinged discharge normal after cerclage placement

From what I've read on here, spotting/light bleeding and discharge is completely normal and should go away after a week or so. :thumbup:


----------



## ShelbyLC

I know this really isn't the place for it, but I wanted to give you guys an update on my girls. :flower:

We went to the NICU tonight and when we went to see Tegan, she wasn't there! We were very confused, until the nurses told us that she had been moved to "The Annex", which is the last place NICU babies go before they go home! :happydance: T is currently weighing 3lbs 0.8oz and on room air. 

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/T2small_zpsc267efe7.jpg

Britton is back on the nasal cannula after the nurse and I heard her making an odd noise yesterday while she was breathing. The doctors did a chest x-ray on her this morning, and everything is looking clear, so we aren't really sure what that noise was all about. I don't know her weight today (her nurse hadn't weighed her yet) but yesterday she was 3lbs 1.6oz.

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/B4small-1_zpsa36984d7.jpg


Sorry, just had to share! :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thank u and ur girls are adorable


----------



## angel229

Shelby,

Your girls are absolutely beautiful, I am so glad they are doing well. I can't believe how much hair they have. Can you imagine how much they would have had if you had been term, lol x x


----------



## ShelbyLC

angel229 said:


> Shelby,
> 
> Your girls are absolutely beautiful, I am so glad they are doing well. I can't believe how much hair they have. Can you imagine how much they would have had if you had been term, lol x x

Thank you! :hugs:

I've been joking that they would have come out with their hair braided down their backs if we'd gone to term! :haha:


----------



## JustinsMama

ShelbyLC said:


> I know this really isn't the place for it, but I wanted to give you guys an update on my girls. :flower:
> 
> We went to the NICU tonight and when we went to see Tegan, she wasn't there! We were very confused, until the nurses told us that she had been moved to "The Annex", which is the last place NICU babies go before they go home! :happydance: T is currently weighing 3lbs 0.8oz and on room air.
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/T2small_zpsc267efe7.jpg
> 
> Britton is back on the nasal cannula after the nurse and I heard her making an odd noise yesterday while she was breathing. The doctors did a chest x-ray on her this morning, and everything is looking clear, so we aren't really sure what that noise was all about. I don't know her weight today (her nurse hadn't weighed her yet) but yesterday she was 3lbs 1.6oz.
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/B4small-1_zpsa36984d7.jpg
> 
> 
> Sorry, just had to share! :flower:



Your girls are adorable! Congrats Shelby!


----------



## JustinsMama

Question for you lovely ladies.

Cervix is very thin at this point but not dilated (probably because cerclage is still in). I am having my removal next Monday at 35+4 because they are concerned I will dilate through it if left in place (I dilated early with my daughter). Baby is very low. OB is concerned she will break my water during McDonald cerclage removal. How high is this risk? I can't find any info on it, really.

I want to take it very easy on Sunday, to see if I can get baby to move up a little in the birth canal so he's not so low. Is that a dumb plan? Is that not realistic?


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm not sure on the risks of the sac actually being broken, but personally I'd rather have a low baby if they were to go. If your baby is high when the waters go it can lead to an increase risk of complications like a prolapsed cord, not all that common, but if the baby is low that risk is further diminished as the head effectively plugs the cervix and stops anything else from being down there.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> I know this really isn't the place for it, but I wanted to give you guys an update on my girls. :flower:
> 
> We went to the NICU tonight and when we went to see Tegan, she wasn't there! We were very confused, until the nurses told us that she had been moved to "The Annex", which is the last place NICU babies go before they go home! :happydance: T is currently weighing 3lbs 0.8oz and on room air.
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/T2small_zpsc267efe7.jpg
> 
> Britton is back on the nasal cannula after the nurse and I heard her making an odd noise yesterday while she was breathing. The doctors did a chest x-ray on her this morning, and everything is looking clear, so we aren't really sure what that noise was all about. I don't know her weight today (her nurse hadn't weighed her yet) but yesterday she was 3lbs 1.6oz.
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/B4small-1_zpsa36984d7.jpg
> 
> 
> Sorry, just had to share! :flower:

See Shelby! They are beautiful and they were worth it all. How far were u when you had them again?


----------



## lch28

aww hun, thank you so much for sharing your story. first let me say im so sorry you had to go through that. My ex has had so many episodes of this same behavior, controlling, sexually and emotionally abusive, you name it he has said it to me. He isolated me from every single friend i have ever had. I can not believe the way your ex husband acted when your baby girl was in the NICU. how awful and its so inspiring that you held it all together for her. Its really hard when your financially dependent on the abuser, because they constantly use it against you. Your story has most def inspired me =] Does he ever see your daughter, pay child support? I am glad that you found someone who treats you right sweet heart <3 



Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Ich, where do I start? My husband always tells me to never be afraid to tell your story because my testimony may help someone. You may be that someone. I was married toy first daughters dad and it turned into a living hell. I supported the both of us while I was pregnant and before and after her birth. He was controlling, verbally abusive, sexually abusive, and just nasty to me. He cheated had a short temper and I found out he had another child I didn't know about. My daughter was born at 26 weeks and 6 days. She spent 10 and. Half weeks in the nicu. He was jealous and didn't want me to go see her everyday. Long story short I got enough guts to leave because he got violent and threatened to tke my daughter from me ( as if he could provide for her). I finally divorced him. It got even worse after! I moved back in with mom. I had no money and couldn't provide. God provided. Every time I turned around someone blessed me with clothes or money or food or diapers. Moral of the story, you do what's best FOR YOUR BABY. If he throws money at you, take it and keep moving. He's not doing you a favor, he's contributing to the well being of your baby. He's doing it in a nasty way but take it and keep going sweetie. At some point he will be in child support I hope and that will help a little. If your mom can keep you stay and when you can get part time the full time work. My daughter required a lot of my time because she was so preemie. Things WILL work out for you Hun. I don't push beliefs and religion on anyone but prayer to God helped me and gave me his super strength to go on and I did! My church was so supportive. The members offered to babysit, prayed for us, gave her necessities... It was a miracle. Keep your head up Ich. Your emotional and worried which is Normal!!! Wait until after the baby and just let things stay the way they are now. You're number one priority is the baby and him getting him here safely! ***hugs*** just like I let the stories on here about IC inspire and encourage me, let my relationship with my ex inspire you. If I could do it with a sick baby then I know you can do it with your healthy little one! I'll be praying for you guys and if you want more info just inbox me. Xxxx


----------



## lch28

lizziedripping said:


> Lovely, brave, strong Ich - you did the most difficult part when deciding to leave your baby's father. That was far from easy, and something most women in unhappy relationships would struggle to do. If you stop and think about the guts and determination you had in doing that, then maybe you'll see just how strong you are ;)
> 
> The other point of course is that if you could make that move for the sake of a baby you haven't even met yet, just think how you're gonna feel about him once he's born. Your love and passion for his safety and well being will surpass any emotional pressure coming from your ex - you will be like a lioness protecting her cub lol. There is no feeling like it, and these emotional wrangles will pale into insignificance :hugs:

thanks lizzie, that was so very sweet of you. I can not wait to meet my little man. I am 31 weeks yippee!


----------



## lch28

oh shelby, they are just so beautiful. I love seeing pictures of your little girls, they have done so well! and so have you!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

JustinsMama & lch - thank you! :flower:

Prayerful - I was 29+5 :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

Shelby does OH have light brown hair? i am admiring the color of the girls hair, its so pretty!


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> Shelby does OH have light brown hair? i am admiring the color of the girls hair, its so pretty!

Actually, his hair is red! Or, it was when he was younger. Now it's kind of faded...and gray...which he says, "It's not gray, it's _distinguished._" :haha:

From last night:


Spoiler
https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/B1small_zpsbef30db7.jpg

He was feeding B. :cloud9:

Somehow - not sure how it worked out, but it did - their hair is almost exactly the color his is now. I'm guessing it's a weird coincidence and their color will eventually change more. I'm still holding onto hope that they'll be redheads!


----------



## lch28

awww!!!!! thats such a great picture hun


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Shelby how gorg are ur girls!


----------



## AmyLouise89

What's my chances of waters breaking early with elective cerclage & no infection ( just to be safe Dr has me on lots of antibiotics)...he said stitch is definitely not coming out since he double stitched it but we got to watch for labor still..I'm 17 weeks 4 days now..was hoping getting stitch id relax some but still scared to death


----------



## baby_maybe

I was really scared of my waters leaking in the first few days/weeks following the surgery, but it didn't happen. I don't think it's that common to be honest. Just keep a close eye on discharge etc and if there's anything you're concerned about go get checked out just to safe.


----------



## lch28

i think thats pretty uncommon amy, it usually goes very well hun


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> aww hun, thank you so much for sharing your story. first let me say im so sorry you had to go through that. My ex has had so many episodes of this same behavior, controlling, sexually and emotionally abusive, you name it he has said it to me. He isolated me from every single friend i have ever had. I can not believe the way your ex husband acted when your baby girl was in the NICU. how awful and its so inspiring that you held it all together for her. Its really hard when your financially dependent on the abuser, because they constantly use it against you. Your story has most def inspired me =] Does he ever see your daughter, pay child support? I am glad that you found someone who treats you right sweet heart <3
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> Ich, where do I start? My husband always tells me to never be afraid to tell your story because my testimony may help someone. You may be that someone. I was married toy first daughters dad and it turned into a living hell. I supported the both of us while I was pregnant and before and after her birth. He was controlling, verbally abusive, sexually abusive, and just nasty to me. He cheated had a short temper and I found out he had another child I didn't know about. My daughter was born at 26 weeks and 6 days. She spent 10 and. Half weeks in the nicu. He was jealous and didn't want me to go see her everyday. Long story short I got enough guts to leave because he got violent and threatened to tke my daughter from me ( as if he could provide for her). I finally divorced him. It got even worse after! I moved back in with mom. I had no money and couldn't provide. God provided. Every time I turned around someone blessed me with clothes or money or food or diapers. Moral of the story, you do what's best FOR YOUR BABY. If he throws money at you, take it and keep moving. He's not doing you a favor, he's contributing to the well being of your baby. He's doing it in a nasty way but take it and keep going sweetie. At some point he will be in child support I hope and that will help a little. If your mom can keep you stay and when you can get part time the full time work. My daughter required a lot of my time because she was so preemie. Things WILL work out for you Hun. I don't push beliefs and religion on anyone but prayer to God helped me and gave me his super strength to go on and I did! My church was so supportive. The members offered to babysit, prayed for us, gave her necessities... It was a miracle. Keep your head up Ich. Your emotional and worried which is Normal!!! Wait until after the baby and just let things stay the way they are now. You're number one priority is the baby and him getting him here safely! ***hugs*** just like I let the stories on here about IC inspire and encourage me, let my relationship with my ex inspire you. If I could do it with a sick baby then I know you can do it with your healthy little one! I'll be praying for you guys and if you want more info just inbox me. XxxxClick to expand...

 Child support? Visit her? Lol yeah right. Not a dollar and he hasn't seen her since she was nine months. When I left him, he left her and its better that way. I'm happy now and so is she


----------



## AmyLouise89

Thank you everyone for the reassurance..my ob said surgery went great so I know I should just relax but its sooo hard lol


----------



## lch28

aww prayerful, how old is she hun?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> aww prayerful, how old is she hun?

She'll be 7 in January. She was due in April! Lol this baby is due in April too.., hmm


----------



## lch28

=\ i feel like im having decreased movement.


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> =\ i feel like im having decreased movement.

Drink some orange juice or some milk and move around some. Talk to/sing for him - singing always worked for me when my girls were feeling lazy. If you haven't felt anything in an hour or so, go get checked out. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

thats the thing, i have GD and im on this ridiculous diet, i cant drink fruit juice what so ever and milk is 15 grams of carb and i can only have it at snack time =[ but i sang and it did the trick! lol


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> thats the thing, i have GD and im on this ridiculous diet, i cant drink fruit juice what so ever and milk is 15 grams of carb and i can only have it at snack time =[ but i sang and it did the trick! lol

That's right, I knew that! I'm sorry! :dohh:

I'm glad singing worked, though! It always did for my girls, so I hoped it would for you as well. He must just be having a sleepy day. :thumbup:


----------



## PrayingFather

Lizzie,
To answer your questions, yes i did mean to call it a short cervix rather than "thinning". We were actually told this morning that she has funneling that was sen on US yesterday but it has lessened significantly since about a week ago. As for pre operation discomfort, she had non that she had at least mentioned to me and any time she has any discomfort, even as insignificant as a piece of hair hurting, she lets me in on it, lol. But since the surgery she has expirienced contractions daily. She expiriences minimal contractions during the actual day but has been having them rountinly from the time she gets ready to fall asleep til she wakes in the morning, which has me a little uneasy, but have been told for the most part that they havent been alarming contractions. My thought any contraction with a short cervix/stich combination is alarming but im not the professional. Although she does have contractions still to this day(surgery was last thursday) the nurses say almost all of the activity they see on the moniter is irritability rather than actual contractions. So with everything going on inside and my wife on edge every second of the day she is petrified to do anything at all besides lay, which leads to her having more stress and discomfort in other natual areas, i.e. potty(1 and 2), anything touching even close to her stomach including me trying to feel my babies and even moving the wrong way. I'm trying to do everything in my power to keep her spirits up but each day becomes more frustrating and i wish i could just snap my fingers and fix it like im supposed to with everything else. It absolutly kills me as a husband, father and man that i can not do what I'm supposed to as those things, and just make it all better to keep my family safe. I also just wish i knew what to say to her to have her gain some kind of confidence or positivity, no matter how much, during this time, because i can only say "its going to be ok i promise" so many times until its meaningless, escpecialy because it seems like each time i try to get her positive we learn some kind of news that shuts it down. So as of now she will remain in the hospital and continuing to take provera now i believe as well as progesterone to try to solve the contrations and cerix problems, until her next cervical US sometime next week to see if things have leveled out or gotten worse. Hoping for the best because I want to be a father more than anything and we went though so much(invitro and ICSI) to even make this happen and knowing how devestated i will be, im terrified how it will effect my wife all around. So any help at all with info, expirience, motivation or help with talking to my wife are greatly appreciated. Thank you all so much and hope to hear back sooon.

Clint


----------



## ShelbyLC

PrayingFather (or Clint, if you would prefer we call you by your name :thumbup:) - just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you, your wife, and your babies. I was diagnosed with a short cervix and preterm labor at 18 weeks. I was placed on bedrest at 21 weeks and managed to keep my girls in until almost 30 weeks (they were born at 29+5). And that was without a cerclage. Your wife will remain nervous through the rest of her pregnancy, and it really is stressful on everyone, but you're doing exactly the right thing for her - you're there for her and doing your best to help her any way you can. It's great what you're doing; a lot of men wouldn't go so far.

I wish you guys the best of luck with everything and I hope to see you around until your wife is 30+ weeks :thumbup: Keep us updated!


----------



## AmyLouise89

So me & my husband got into an argument earlier & I was so upset my pulse was over 133..blood pressure 140 over 89...Dr told me not to let pulse get over 100 or come back to l&d..I did have some slight pains but better since I got pulse down to 91. I talked to my l&d nurse & she said if it happens again to come straight in. Good thing baby has been moving like crazy still.


----------



## ShelbyLC

AmyLouise89 said:


> So me & my husband got into an argument earlier & I was so upset my pulse was over 133..blood pressure 140 over 89...Dr told me not to let pulse get over 100 or come back to l&d..I did have some slight pains but better since I got pulse down to 91. I talked to my l&d nurse & she said if it happens again to come straight in. Good thing baby has been moving like crazy still.

I hope your husband bought you flowers!

Really though, very glad you and baby are okay. :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies.. Hope everyone is doing good today!! 

Quick update.. I had my ffn test yesterday and it came back positive :( they already gave me my two round of steroids yesterday and this morning.. Doc decided to leave me here till monday to monitor me and the princess.. Also theyre taking me to have another tvu monday to chevk if my cervix has remained stable or if its had any additional changes.. I dont mind being here as i know theyre keeping a close eye on us.. On another note.. The view from my room is nice, im at mount sinai in miami beach so i have the view of the bay at least lol..

Hope to hear from everyone soon.. Everybody has been a bit quiet today.. Have a good one!!


----------



## lch28

fingers crossed hun, glad they are keeping a close eye on u.


----------



## Tink_0123

And... I nearly forgot to mention with all the hospital excitement lol
Today is V-Day!! Im REALLY happy about that. :):happydance:


----------



## angel229

Congrats on V day and thinking of you x x


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on reaching v day Tink :) 
Remember with the FFN that they are not conclusive so don't panic too much. Many ladies will have positives and stil not go into labour for weeks. Glad you're being kept a close eye on though and have a great view of the beach too :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Hello ladies.. Hope everyone is doing good today!!
> 
> Quick update.. I had my ffn test yesterday and it came back positive :( they already gave me my two round of steroids yesterday and this morning.. Doc decided to leave me here till monday to monitor me and the princess.. Also theyre taking me to have another tvu monday to chevk if my cervix has remained stable or if its had any additional changes.. I dont mind being here as i know theyre keeping a close eye on us.. On another note.. The view from my room is nice, im at mount sinai in miami beach so i have the view of the bay at least lol..
> 
> Hope to hear from everyone soon.. Everybody has been a bit quiet today.. Have a good one!!

Aw tink I'm sorry you don't have better news! But you have a great attitude. What made the dr do a ffn test?? I'm a few days behind you gestation wise so any insight will help. Good luck!


----------



## ShelbyLC

You're in my thoughts, Tink! And Happy V-Day! :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Thank u ladies!! I am feeling very optimistic about everything, i have faith that everything will turn out great.. I know my baby is strong and shell pull through whatever challenges shes faced with.. I feel like im carrying a little trooper lol..

Ive read and was told by the peri as well about the ffn's being false positives at times, but this is why theyre taking precautions so that in the event i do go into ptl theyve at least given me the steroids n are ready to give me medication for contractions in case they start.. Luckily i havent had any so far so FX..

Prayerful- the reason they sent me for the ffn was bc my cervix has been shortening quite a lot in the last 4 weeks.. Most recently i had a tvu done on friday dec 7 n my cervix was 1.7 cm, monday upon doing a pelvic exam doc noticed i was 1 cm dilated from what he could see. I went for another tvu that same day n cervix was 1.2 cm but not funneling so i had 1 cm closed at the top.. All in all i went from 1.7 to 1.2 and dilated a bit in 3 days without contractions..

So to finalize the story, lol, the dr said he was going to send for an ffn test just as a precaution bc it seemed like my cervix was shortening extremely fast.. Mind u, i rested the entire weekend n it still went down by .5 cm.. I dont have a stich either so they have to b extra careful since i dont have anything holding my cervix closed.. Ive been on progesterone 200 mg vaginal supp. Since monday.. So this monday im going for another tvu to see how my cervix is behaving..


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Thank u ladies!! I am feeling very optimistic about everything, i have faith that everything will turn out great.. I know my baby is strong and shell pull through whatever challenges shes faced with.. I feel like im carrying a little trooper lol..
> 
> Ive read and was told by the peri as well about the ffn's being false positives at times, but this is why theyre taking precautions so that in the event i do go into ptl theyve at least given me the steroids n are ready to give me medication for contractions in case they start.. Luckily i havent had any so far so FX..
> 
> Prayerful- the reason they sent me for the ffn was bc my cervix has been shortening quite a lot in the last 4 weeks.. Most recently i had a tvu done on friday dec 7 n my cervix was 1.7 cm, monday upon doing a pelvic exam doc noticed i was 1 cm dilated from what he could see. I went for another tvu that same day n cervix was 1.2 cm but not funneling so i had 1 cm closed at the top.. All in all i went from 1.7 to 1.2 and dilated a bit in 3 days without contractions..
> 
> So to finalize the story, lol, the dr said he was going to send for an ffn test just as a precaution bc it seemed like my cervix was shortening extremely fast.. Mind u, i rested the entire weekend n it still went down by .5 cm.. I dont have a stich either so they have to b extra careful since i dont have anything holding my cervix closed.. Ive been on progesterone 200 mg vaginal supp. Since monday.. So this monday im going for another tvu to see how my cervix is behaving..

Wow. I have an emergency cerclage and my cervix went from zero and funneling to cerclage with 1.2 cm of cervix at 18+ weeks and most recently the dr said its .5cm no ffn test steroids or hospitalization. I see my OB on Tuesday so I don't know what the plan it...


----------



## Tink_0123

My doc said they usually do the ffn test at or after 24 weeks, so perhaps u might want to ask for it for sometime in the upcoming weeks.. In case any further precautions can be taken.

Are u on progesterone supps?? I would recommend finding out about them if u arent on them. I heard it can help even when u have a stitch..


----------



## AmyLouise89

Update: wiped about 11am & tiny stringy bit of blood...tried to stay calm & went to l&d...on way to hospital I started getting extremely painful back pains..seriously felt like contractions...they put me on monitors & thankfully wasn't contractions but I do have a bladder infection which is causing back pain..so now on even more antibiotics...praying it goes away & don't set off labor. Nurse said I could have possibly got it from having catheter in for a day.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> My doc said they usually do the ffn test at or after 24 weeks, so perhaps u might want to ask for it for sometime in the upcoming weeks.. In case any further precautions can be taken.
> 
> Are u on progesterone supps?? I would recommend finding out about them if u arent on them. I heard it can help even when u have a stitch..

I'm on the progesterone suppository daily and p17 injections weekly. I'll be 23 weeks 5 days on Tuesday for my appt. so I'll ask about the ffn test then. I would love to hear that my cervix looks better than .5 cm and that my cervix is closed with no dilation or bulging. That would be my Christmas present.


----------



## angel229

Hi ladies,

Can I just ask, what is an ffn test?


----------



## baby_maybe

It's fetal fibronectin test angel. They take a swab from high up by your cervix and if there is a certain amount of a hormone present it can indicate possible preterm labour within the next two weeks. If its negative fine, it's its positive it still could be fine, there are lots of reports of false positives with this test but it does give you and the docs time to get prepared and make a plan if it comes in positive.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone :) Weekends are a little more busy for me so getting a moment to type is harder - please know that I'm not ignoring anyone :hugs:

Amy - just to give you an idea of post stitch pain and discomfort. I went to hospital at 14wks walking upright and bounding around, after the surgery I could no longer climb the stairs (except on all fours), found sitting painful and from then on experienced constant tightenings and contraction-like feelings which were made worse with any kind of movement or stress (Dh and I had lots of stress-related disagreements too which triggered a fast pulse and tightenings). I also had excruciating pain when emptying my bladder, it made me cry out every time and that seemed to have been triggered by the catheter/stitch.

Although I was happier to know the stitch was in place, in reality it brought with it a whole heap of extra side effects which caused fear and regular trips to L&D :(. All that you're experiencing is 'normal' after stitch, but you were right to get checked sweetie :hugs:

Clint - I can totally understand both you and your wife's despair. As a man you must feel utter helplessness (my husband described the same), and as a woman it is absolutely soul destroying to fear every second of every day that your body might eject your beloved babies early and there is nothi you can do to prevent it :nope: Please explain to your wife that not only does stitching increase uterine irritability, but so do twins. Even in normal twin pregnancy women experience lots of contractions (sometimes painful), but the pregnancy continues unharmed. Tell her that I only had to play on a Wii game with my son and the slight adrenalin increase triggered feelings of labour - it was vile and made me nervous to even breath!! Please give her my love, and let her know I'm here if she needs a shoulder of support :hugs:

Tink - thinking of you sweetie. The girls are right that the ffn isn't conclusive so you shouldn't let it undermine your belief that all is going to be ok. If anything it is useful because it increases your vigilance and that of your medical team (never a bad thing). Love and hugs xx

Love you you all lovelies xxxx


----------



## lch28

amy i had the same type of discharge after - stringy and bloody. it went away in a few days hun.

prayerful - steroids and ffn test wont be done until after 24 weeks dear


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies im doing fine I have stop bleeding a couple stitch like pains. I think I have a yeast infection I have had itching on and off should I go to er or wait till appt Thursday


----------



## lch28

can u call ur doc? YI isnt really an emergency, hell prob tell you to get 7 day OTC treatment but you need to check with him first. I have had atleast 5 this pregnancy they are awful! =[


----------



## AmyLouise89

lch28 said:


> amy i had the same type of discharge after - stringy and bloody. it went away in a few days hun.
> 
> prayerful - steroids and ffn test wont be done until after 24 weeks dear

Labor & delivery said I have a bad bladder infection causing back pain & discharge..thankfully haven't had any stitch related pain/bleeding besides a little pulling sometimes but nothing alarming. I go back to Dr tomorrow. I'm only allowed up to Pee/shower right now. Thankfully my husbands been doing everything else like cleaning, cooking, bringing me food/drinks.


----------



## Firehol

Amber Elizabeth born 15th December at 19.07 weighs 4lb 13.5oz. Born at 33+2. She is in neonatal but breathing on her own and out of incubator and in a cot now. Looks like she is doing well and doctors are confident she will be home in a few weeks. 
I got sent home from hospital Friday afternoon to return later that night with mild contractions!! 20 hours in labour ward! But got there in the end and natural vaginal delivery. 
I've got an infection from my waters breaking early so had a raised temp throughout and went seriously high after she was born. I am still in hospital on antibiotics and monitoring. Seems so strange to have gone through all that and not have her here with me but I know she is in the best place and I can go visit at anytime.


----------



## Tink_0123

Congrats Firehol!! Very happy to hear shes doing great, ull have her home very soon.. Glad ur doing ok, hope that infection clears up soon.. Hopefully u can post up some pictures of the baby soon.. Best of luck :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

I haven't felt baby move except once about 9am this morning..I did take 2 pain pills at 10am, could that be why no movement? I'm trying not to freak out..I'm just used to past several days its been moving constantly & now don't feel anything.


----------



## lch28

congrats firehol!!

amy - you are 17 weeks right ? hun its much too early to feel regular movement. even at 18 -21 weeks i went times where i didnt feel him. baby most likely is kicking towards your back and you cant feel it. docs dont do kick counts till 28 weeks also


----------



## AmyLouise89

Ugh now I'm puking guts up..cant even keep water down or cran apple juice down...just tried a popcicle..& its different than morning sickness..no nausea..it just suddenly hits me & all comes up. :( could vomitting be a symptom of bladder infection?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Amy Hun, more likely sickness is a stomach virus. Winter vomiting bug rife at the moment, and you've just been in hospital where it's particularly bad. No threat to the pregnancy, but it is important to keep hydrated with frequent but small sips of water. Should be gone within 12/24hrs :hugs:

As for reduced movement, as Ich said its still early and movements do come and go day by day. There are days when you won't feel much at the moment, but from 20wks on you'll get much more regular, consistent kicks and punches xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations Firehol :hugs: What a fab weight for 33wks - Amber should do really well. Take care and get better soon xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Everybody else ok? Xxxxx


----------



## angel229

Congratulations firehol x x x


----------



## lch28

Hi Lizzie! how are u? I am good. I have GD so i am trying to get used to this diet :wacko: never realized how many carbs i eat! 

Lately ive been feeling kind of like there is something down there, almost like a tampon. do you think its worth calling my doc about tomorrow? i see him friday


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> Ugh now I'm puking guts up..cant even keep water down or cran apple juice down...just tried a popcicle..& its different than morning sickness..no nausea..it just suddenly hits me & all comes up. :( could vomitting be a symptom of bladder infection?

Pain medications usually cause nausea in many and vomiting as well. My patients usually complain of vomiting after pain meds../ very common. Drink fluids. Eat light but often. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey Lizzie. I'm doing better. Having family over and company really makes a difference. I get a tightening in my abdomen after inurinate as soon as I lay down And it resolves quickly. I wonder if its a contraction or just the baby balling up. It doesn't hurt at all. I do feel some pressure when I stand but not like something is falling out. Maybe it's just he baby weight? Hopefully so and it's not that " silent funneling " you talked about. I'm happy overall. I finished my antibiotics are done. So I'm left with the progesterone, nifedipine and prenatals. God is good . I hope this week flies by! V day is Thursday!! Anything I should bring up to my OB on my appointment on Tuesday. Any advise or wArnings a this stage ladies....? You guys are pros! :thumbup:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Congratulations, Firehol! :flower:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Question. How often did you guys shower. My dr said I'm still on strict bedrest but I forgot to ask if I could shower. I was only showering once a week ( yuk I know. I was scared) but now the cervix is down to 0.5 cm... What do you guys think? A quick shower ok?


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Question. How often did you guys shower. My dr said I'm still on strict bedrest but I forgot to ask if I could shower. I was only showering once a week ( yuk I know. I was scared) but now the cervix is down to 0.5 cm... What do you guys think? A quick shower ok?

I usually showered every other day. :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats Firehol, lovely weight for 33 weeks too. My dd2 was 32+5 and only spent 2 1/2 weeks in special care before she came home. Sounds like your LO is on track for a fairly short stay too :)

AFM - I'm doing fine cervix wise I think. I went to the midwife on Friday and I jumped from measuring 2 weeks ahead a couple of weeks earlier to 5 weeks ahead :shock: The midwife said she thought baby was breech with feet and head at the top and that could be why the measurement is so high, apparently there's nothing in my pelvis which I find slightly concerning, especially given that I can't breathe as he is so high. My next consultant appointment is on the 9th Jan and she was happy for me to wait until then. I'm not worried about little man, he's kicking away just fine and the midwife said he doesn't feel big for dates, but I am a bit concerned as to why he would curl right up at the top of my uterus and not near the bottom :shrug: Never had this happen before so I'm kind of hoping the consultant sends me for a scan when I see him next!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone do you mind if i join in with the thread.

I have IC and have had 2 previous prem births.

I am currebtly pregnant again and very anxious.

I cant wait for the cerclage to be put in so i can relax a little. iv got a question for you all if you dont mind answering.

I was wondering if any of you still carried on having sex up until the cerclage was put in or if you didnt do anything at all from the day you found out you was pregnant.

Last night me and my husband had a little bit of a fumble and now i am so terrified that i have caused contractions or irritated my uterus/cervix. i feel so upset and so stupid for doing somthing. i wish i never did so i didnt have to sit and worry.im just wondering if any of you did anything sexual or completely stopped having sex or orgasms.i havnt had any pains bleeding or discomfort. i just feel like my tummy wont relax but then again i dont know if thats because i am so tense and anxious. im only 6 weeks

Any answers would be appreciated. thank you


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome twinkle :wave:

I personally don't have sex from the day I find out, but you shouldn't have a problem up until the stitch is put in, obvs after that it's a no no because of the risk of infection etc.


----------



## lch28

Hi twinkle, i had sex up until 1 week before my cerclage


----------



## AmyLouise89

I had no sex from 6 weeks +..Dr didn't want to chance me getting infection.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Been having low abdomen pain. Also I have notice bubbles when I urinate called doc office they just asked was I drinking water which I have a lot.


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies,

How are you ladies doing??

I am happy to say I am FINALLY home after spending the weekend in the hospital due to a positive ffn test on Friday. I feel confident that things will turn out good with my baby. I got the steroid shots, both Fri & Sat and I am 24 + 2 as well, passed V-day. Last week felt super long, it felt like Sat. (Vday) was not going to arrive, but was happy when it finally did lol..

I did have a TVU done this AM, cervix has gone down a bit more, last Monday was 1.2 cm, today was .9 cm, so I am hoping that all the bed rest and progesterone will stabilize my cervix soon. On a diff note. baby had hiccups when they did the abdominal US, which I thought was pretty cute. lol..

Im still a bit nervous about everything and hope to get a few more weeks in, but at this point no one ever knows. Just a have to take it a day at a time.

Hope everyone is doing great and still cooking ..


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :flower: 

Amy, you feeling better? Was it a bug or possibly a reaction to the pain meds as Prayer suggested? Bugs usually come with stomach cramps/gripes so they're pretty obvious ;) Xx

Ich sweetie, the tampon feeling is pretty typical in pregnancy for lots of women, and is usually as a result of pelvic organs under strain(normal), but given your recent history it always makes sense to get checked out. I had it from about 20wks with the twins and at that stage had no funneling so it wasn't indicative of a problem cervix-wise :) xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayer - the balling up of your uterus is definitely Brixton hicks contractions honey, something I was plagued with throughout the twin pregnancy. I could even see the shape of the babies when it happened - almost like cling film wrapped around them :yikes: Twins didn't help, but also women do seem to experience this more after stitch, or with cervical changes. The slightest thing would trigger mine, and they totally undermined my confidence. I would say that they're nothing to worry about so long as they don't come more regularly than every 10/15mins, become painful or happen for more than a few hrs. 

As for showering, I doubt that standing briefly to shower will be detrimental to your cervix my lovely. Just be quick, and once a day should be fine if you need it - I personally showered every other day because given the size of my bump, heaving my whale-like carcass anywhere was like trekking to the pole with lead boots on lol xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Baby - I can't see that baby being up high is too much of a problem darlin'. Most babies are carried high at this stage and cause heartburn, breathlessness and rib pain. They don't usually move lower until a few weeks before delivery (except in my case, my babies are always exceptionally low from early on). I would be more worried about a baby sitting low than high, the great thing being that your cervix is under slightly less pressure this way. Hard as it is, try not to worry. I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle, welcome to the thread :hugs:

Please, please don't fret about sex and orgasms at 6wks lovely. I abstained from intercourse as soon as I found out, but did have orgasms occasionally in my sleep (always happens to me in pregnancy). The relatively mild contractions triggered after orgasm are nowhere near strong enough to stimulate anything more serious, or affect your cervix. Penetrative sex is probably best avoided once the stitch has gone in, or after 12wks (whichever comes first), but only because there is a slight infection risk and not because it can damage your stitch in any way. If you feel comfortable with it, (I was just too nervous to try), then Sex at 6wks is absolutely fine xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Thinking of you Tink, glad your cervix is still reasonably stable sweetheart. It can actually fluctuate hour by hour, so could theoretically be back up to 1.2 within an hour of the last tvu :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

lizziedripping said:


> Thinking of you Tink, glad your cervix is still reasonably stable sweetheart. It can actually fluctuate hour by hour, so could theoretically be back up to 1.2 within an hour of the last tvu :hugs:

Thats exactly what the peri said, that basically its dynamic and can change within the hour. Idk if I mentioned, but I wasn't funneling either which is a relief. She also mentioned that many women can carry to term with the cervix being at that length. 

I am going to stay put, only to go out for dr appts only. Every week that goes by with the baby cooking is one less she'll have to be in the NICU. :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Anyone ever notice you're peri or OB having a difficult time locating your cerclage via tvu to measure your cerclage? I noticed the last two times I went it took like five minutes for them to find it on the screen so I wonder if they are even accurate... I go to my OB tomorrow but he doesn't measure it... Anything I should suggest tomorrow. I've come so close to v day and I want to make it waaaay past. Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## AmyLouise89

lizziedripping said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Amy, you feeling better? Was it a bug or possibly a reaction to the pain meds as Prayer suggested? Bugs usually come with stomach cramps/gripes so they're pretty obvious ;) Xx
> 
> Ich sweetie, the tampon feeling is pretty typical in pregnancy for lots of women, and is usually as a result of pelvic organs under strain(normal), but given your recent history it always makes sense to get checked out. I had it from about 20wks with the twins and at that stage had no funneling so it wasn't indicative of a problem cervix-wise :) xx

Puking was caused from bladder infection. Went to Dr today. Stitch is looking great & uterus is at belly button where it should be, even baby is higher than before! Just gotta stay on strict bedrest & keep taking antibiotics & progesterone. Next ultrasound is Dec 28th & see Dr Jan 2nd...due to Christmas break.


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for the reassurance lizzie, it seems like there's always something to worry about even if it's not cervix related! lol

Glad everyone else is doing well at the moment, keep those babies cooking ladies :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thank you lizzie and everyone else for your answers. i feel reassured now  
im just so anxious about this pregnancy. every little thing worries me.

I hope your all ok and hope all your pregnancies are going well xx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey ladies, off to the OB today. Nervous because I have to sit so long but hopeful because I'm 2 days away from my v day. God has been good and this thread has helped me so much. Keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I'll have good news when I get back!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

You're in my thoughts prayer :hugs:

Are the sonographers who do your internal scans experienced at doing so hun? I only ever had my consultant do mine and that's pretty much all she does so very experienced at spotting the stitch etc. If it helps, it looks like a white band (about the width of a wedding ring) and lies approx half way up the cervix. Incidentally they measure the length of the cervix from closed top to bottom regardless of the stitch. They may look at the closed length below, but all that really counts is that there is closed length below the stitch, and that your cervix isn't dilated thru it (very obvious on scan) xxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lizziedripping said:


> You're in my thoughts prayer :hugs:
> 
> Are the sonographers who do your internal scans experienced at doing so hun? I only ever had my consultant do mine and that's pretty much all she does so very experienced at spotting the stitch etc. If it helps, it looks like a white band (about the width of a wedding ring) and lies approx half way up the cervix. Incidentally they measure the length of the cervix from closed top to bottom regardless of the stitch. They may look at the closed length below, but all that really counts is that there is closed length below the stitch, and that your cervix isn't dilated thru it (very obvious on scan) xxx

My MFM is in the room when the sonographer does the ultrasound. I get a different sonographer every time. Only my MFM does the tvu. Not my OB. He's very good so I'm sure it's pretty accurate I just worry because it some times takes awhile because its so uncomfortable and I move :wacko:


----------



## Tink_0123

Best of luck in your appt Prayer, hope u get some good news.

Amy hope you're feeling better. I can only imagine having the discomfort of the cerclage procedure and then having issues with your bladder that make u sick.

DayDay - How are u feeling??

Firehol - How are you and the baby doing??

Lizzie, Ich, BabyMaybe, how are you ladies doing?? Sorry if I missed anyone; hope everyone is doing well and still cooking :flower:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hi,

i am starting my monitoring for ic, i was wondering when people had there first lenght scans?, mine was ment to be at 14 weeks however they can't fit me in til 16 weeks due to christmas then being fully booked, bit worried this will be too late, i lost my last baby at 23 weeks.


----------



## ShelbyLC

sweetbuthyper said:


> hi,
> 
> i am starting my monitoring for ic, i was wondering when people had there first lenght scans?, mine was ment to be at 14 weeks however they can't fit me in til 16 weeks due to christmas then being fully booked, bit worried this will be too late, i lost my last baby at 23 weeks.

My first check was at 18 weeks, and that's with twins. You should be absolutely fine waiting until 16 weeks. Baby doesn't weigh very much at that point. :thumbup:


----------



## Tink_0123

sweetbuthyper said:


> hi,
> 
> i am starting my monitoring for ic, i was wondering when people had there first lenght scans?, mine was ment to be at 14 weeks however they can't fit me in til 16 weeks due to christmas then being fully booked, bit worried this will be too late, i lost my last baby at 23 weeks.

Hello,

My cervix started giving me problems around the 17 week mark, though it always varies from woman to woman. 16 weeks should be OK, but try not to let it go beyond that since the cervix does begin to change after that point. Just take it easy over the holidays and try to rest as much as possible in the meantime.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

sweetbuthyper said:


> hi,
> 
> i am starting my monitoring for ic, i was wondering when people had there first lenght scans?, mine was ment to be at 14 weeks however they can't fit me in til 16 weeks due to christmas then being fully booked, bit worried this will be too late, i lost my last baby at 23 weeks.

Hey, welcome. I had my transvanginal ultrasound at 17 weeks and I was dilated and funneled. I had more weight due to a fibroid.. Everyone is different. You shouldn't worry. Enjoy he holidays and get seen as so. As they have an opening. :)


----------



## sweetbuthyper

thanks guys thats eased my mind a bit, i am resting most of the time anyways and i have a seizure disorder and being sat is safer, that and i don't have the energy to do much as i'm still throwing up. 

I have my appaointment on the 15/01 when i will be 16 +2 days so fingers crossed i have good results. I have been told if i have any pressure feelings or am at all worried i ring to be seen by the assessment unit over the holidays.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

So my OB appointment went well. Baby is doing well. He didn't look at my cervix because I had a scan with my peri last week. He wants to see me next week for a scan and to start me on steroids. He said he will check my cervix then. He also changed my nifedipine to every 4 hours because of what I told him about the baby " balling up". They were in fact contractions Lizzie! You were right again.:) He said I can shower up to twice a day... What a surprise. He also said I can take a bath ( I won't be doing that).... It's a miracle I've come this far. He seems hopeful we'll pass my daughters 26.6. Gestation! He said if I can get to at least 28 weeks we'll all be very happy. He's awesome. I actually feel pretty confident today. Thanks for all your support ladies!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news about the appointment prayerful, your ob sounds a lot like my consultant. He always knows what to say to make me feel great too :)


----------



## Tink_0123

Thats great news Prayerful! Very glad your appt went well. Hopefully that'll ease your mind so you can enjoy the Holidays :hugs:

Did you ask about the ffn test?? He's going to give you the steroids for the baby's lungs?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone again. just got another question. hope you dont mind me keep asking things.

I am 6 weeks and experiencing back ache sometimes cramps and also alot of bloating. i know this all can be symptoms of pregnancy but with having IC i dont know if im experiencing these symptoms because of it. i feel like i cant lift too much or do too many hings in a day as the backache gets worse. I feel as though im only ok if i do nothing at all. do you all feel this way and from this early ? Xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I felt exactly like that twinkle, but I do think it was more preg related than cervix related.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Thats great news Prayerful! Very glad your appt went well. Hopefully that'll ease your mind so you can enjoy the Holidays :hugs:
> 
> Did you ask about the ffn test?? He's going to give you the steroids for the baby's lungs?

I didn't ask about the ffn test because he didn't want to go near the cervix today. He's going to check the cervix next week so I'll ask him to do the ffn test then. He said he will start the steroids then too! I'm excited...


----------



## DAYDAY24

Tink im ok been having on and off buttocks and hip pain does that sound like something to worry about


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds more preg related to me dayday, but if you're worried please get checked just to get some reassurance :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

I go to doc thurs just trying to wait its basically on one side


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Tink im ok been having on and off buttocks and hip pain does that sound like something to worry about

Does sound more preg related, but if its a pain that gets progressively more uncomfortable, I'd get it checked out just to be safe. I don't have a stitch, but have been on bed rest for over a week now, I must admit, my back and sides (hips) hurt a bit.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yea I think its bedrest related or stretching from the twins


----------



## Tink_0123

My best advice is to alternate sides, thats pretty much all we could do lol..

I get an uncomfortable feeling on my side when I lay down too long on it, like all the weight goes there and then I feel the weight shift when a switch to the other side. Its not a pleasant feeling. In your case, must be diff since you're carrying twins, you have double the weight. I certainly feel for you my dear :flower::hugs:


----------



## lch28

when i lay on my left side i get really sore after a while.. and i never ever switch to right because it hurts so bad for some reason =[


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> when i lay on my left side i get really sore after a while.. and i never ever switch to right because it hurts so bad for some reason =[

Omg Ish you're almost 32 weeks! Time has flown! Great :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Have any of the ladies who have had the steroid injections for the babies lungs suddenly developed a CRAZY appetite??

IDK if its a coincidence, but ever since Sat. after getting my 2nd dose I cant seem to get enough food. I am constantly hungry. 

or maybe could it be the progesterone suppositories? 

My appetite hadn't changed as far as how I ate pre-preg up until now and all of a sudden I cant get enough food. 

Im just curious if any of you have experienced this or maybe its just me and im entering a new phase in the pregnancy. lol


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Have any of the ladies who have had the steroid injections for the babies lungs suddenly developed a CRAZY appetite??
> 
> IDK if its a coincidence, but ever since Sat. after getting my 2nd dose I cant seem to get enough food. I am constantly hungry.
> 
> or maybe could it be the progesterone suppositories?
> 
> My appetite hadn't changed as far as how I ate pre-preg up until now and all of a sudden I cant get enough food.
> 
> Im just curious if any of you have experienced this or maybe its just me and im entering a new phase in the pregnancy. lol

Tink, the hunger is probably a side affect of the steroids.. It's a side effect of steroids in general. When I had it with my daughter I almost ate the plates my food was served on! Lol enjoy :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

Sorry if tmi but my Dr said nothing in vagina cause of risk of infection. I'm too embarrassed to ask him this but what about anal sex? Will it cause contractions/dilation? Ive had cerclage in a week. My sex drive is out the roof right now & I hate that my poor hubby is deprived.


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of the ladies who have had the steroid injections for the babies lungs suddenly developed a CRAZY appetite??
> 
> IDK if its a coincidence, but ever since Sat. after getting my 2nd dose I cant seem to get enough food. I am constantly hungry.
> 
> or maybe could it be the progesterone suppositories?
> 
> My appetite hadn't changed as far as how I ate pre-preg up until now and all of a sudden I cant get enough food.
> 
> Im just curious if any of you have experienced this or maybe its just me and im entering a new phase in the pregnancy. lol
> 
> Tink, the hunger is probably a side affect of the steroids.. It's a side effect of steroids in general. When I had it with my daughter I almost ate the plates my food was served on! Lol enjoy :)Click to expand...

Good to know, I thought something weird was going on, since I'd been fine and all of a sudden I can't get enough food lol.. As long as it goes to the baby I don't mind hehe


----------



## Tink_0123

AmyLouise89 said:


> Sorry if tmi but my Dr said nothing in vagina cause of risk of infection. I'm too embarrassed to ask him this but what about anal sex? Will it cause contractions/dilation? Ive had cerclage in a week. My sex drive is out the roof right now & I hate that my poor hubby is deprived.

Im not sure about the anal part, did your dr say it was ok to have an orgasm??
Although I don't have a stich in, my dr said no sex, no orgasm. In any case, I'd prob. wait a bit before engaging in anal if you're going to do it just because everything is kinda close in that general area and you just had your stich put in. 

Im sure dr's have heard it all, it wouldn't hurt to ask or perhaps one of the ladies can answer your question a little better.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Tink - Steroids definitely caused major hunger in me! The first set I got caused me to gain 10 pounds in 2 weeks!


----------



## Tink_0123

ShelbyLC said:


> Tink - Steroids definitely caused major hunger in me! The first set I got caused me to gain 10 pounds in 2 weeks!

So far, looks like im headed in that direction lol.. DH says between the eating and the bed rest im gonna gain 500 lbs lol.. I don't really care at this point as long as my baby is benefiting from all im eating and the steroids. Ill start my workout regime once she's born.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Tink_0123 said:


> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if tmi but my Dr said nothing in vagina cause of risk of infection. I'm too embarrassed to ask him this but what about anal sex? Will it cause contractions/dilation? Ive had cerclage in a week. My sex drive is out the roof right now & I hate that my poor hubby is deprived.
> 
> Im not sure about the anal part, did your dr say it was ok to have an orgasm??
> Although I don't have a stich in, my dr said no sex, no orgasm. In any case, I'd prob. wait a bit before engaging in anal if you're going to do it just because everything is kinda close in that general area and you just had your stich put in.
> 
> Im sure dr's have heard it all, it wouldn't hurt to ask or perhaps one of the ladies can answer your question a little better.Click to expand...

He didn't mention orgasms...I do know he double stitched me so he said its definitely not coming out Til he removes it. I'm just worried about it causing contractions/dilation.


----------



## Tink_0123

AmyLouise89 said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if tmi but my Dr said nothing in vagina cause of risk of infection. I'm too embarrassed to ask him this but what about anal sex? Will it cause contractions/dilation? Ive had cerclage in a week. My sex drive is out the roof right now & I hate that my poor hubby is deprived.
> 
> Im not sure about the anal part, did your dr say it was ok to have an orgasm??
> Although I don't have a stich in, my dr said no sex, no orgasm. In any case, I'd prob. wait a bit before engaging in anal if you're going to do it just because everything is kinda close in that general area and you just had your stich put in.
> 
> Im sure dr's have heard it all, it wouldn't hurt to ask or perhaps one of the ladies can answer your question a little better.Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't mention orgasms...I do know he double stitched me so he said its definitely not coming out Til he removes it. I'm just worried about it causing contractions/dilation.Click to expand...

I would def ask the dr about it, just to be safe and prob wait a week or two before trying something just so the stich can heal or settle in there.


----------



## Hope2302

I am new here! Hello ladies. Just a bit of history, I had an emergency cerclage placed last week as I was 2cm dilated with funnelling at external os and bulging membranes at 21 weeks 3 days.Was in hospital for 2 days in total. I am 22 weeks and 3 days today and just
Praying that my little boy is carried to full term. I am trying to take it each milestone at a time, so 24 weeks is the next goal. I Am on SBR and doing as little as possible, bored out of my mind with a 20 month old daughter to care for so it's all going on.
My 20 month old was born at 24 weeks and 5 days with no complications at all. She spent 96 days in Nicu, came home and is just such a miracle and an all round beautiful child.
Just wanted to introduce myself and get some encouragement, prayers and positive vibes. I hope and pray.


----------



## Firehol

Just a quick update. Amber doing really well. Her food intake has been uped to 13ml an hour as of yesterday and she has been keeping it down so they are going to drag the times out between feeds. 
I tried to Breast feed her and she had a little go but only once as she is always sleeping!! Once they drag her feeds out she will be more alert to try. 
I'm doing ok. Still stomach pains and pains from my stitching but as there was no episiotomy this time I don't have to sit on a rubber ring at least!! I spend my time up the hospital, pumping my boobs and trying to spend time with my 2year old. 
Thanks you for everyone's support and answers throughout. I don't know how some of you ladies do this over and over. After 2 horrific births my hubby and I have agreed that is it!!
Hope everyone ok. Not really had time to read through all the threads. Only things I picked up were about sex, I was told not to at all and steroids gave me huge appetite. I grew loads after them!!


----------



## Firehol

Oh. Will try to put pic up when I work out how to. I couldn't even work out how to put a pregnancy tracker on!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Pleased to hear how well amber is doing hun, she sounds like a little trooper. I'm sure you'll be home with her in no time.

Oh and I must be completely mad, I'm on my 5th pregnancy, 4th with a stitch but we have definitely agreed that this is it now, it's far too stressful! lol


----------



## AmyLouise89

How long were you ladies stuck on bedrest after elective cerclage? Its been a week & 1 day & so far doing great...just going crazy stuck on couch/bed 24/7...just curious if Dr will have me on bedrest Til cerclage heals or entire pregnancy. I'm 18 weeks 2 days. Also last ultrasound a week before cerclage my cervical length was still normal (like 3.7)...next cervical length scan is Dec 28th..


----------



## lch28

my doctor only had me resting for 1 day after cerclage removal. I was put on bed rest at 20 weeks due to shortening and have been on it ever since *dohh*

also, i was told sex was a no but an orgasm is completely fine. i have had a few and did not go into labor. they were in my sleep.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Also I know Dr said I can take baths before cerclage but what about after? My back is killing me.


----------



## lch28

i am not allowed to take baths, risk of infection hun.


----------



## AmyLouise89

My backache is low dull constant pain that goes around into hips & lower abdomen..hoping its normal..hate rushing to L&D over every little thing every few days.


----------



## lch28

that could be normal pregnancy things, if its bearable call ur doc tomorrow but if you become in serious pain go to the hospital


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

How did you guys know something was wrong with your cerclage? I have a weird sensation that comes and goes its like a tingling or tightening kind of like something from inside my uterus is touching it. Hard to explain. No bleeding mild periodic aches in the belly but I'm on nifedipine . Hope I'm not bulging past the stitch and if I was how would I know???? Last appt a week ago my cervix was .5 cm only... Help!!!!!
Lizzie?? What do u think?


----------



## lch28

i get that every day multiple times a day hun. its kind of like a painful ish tickle. its the baby moving about :flower: you will bleed if you are experiencing tearing and im sure itd really hurt


----------



## angel229

Hope2302 said:


> I am new here! Hello ladies. Just a bit of history, I had an emergency cerclage placed last week as I was 2cm dilated with funnelling at external os and bulging membranes at 21 weeks 3 days.Was in hospital for 2 days in total. I am 22 weeks and 3 days today and just
> Praying that my little boy is carried to full term. I am trying to take it each milestone at a time, so 24 weeks is the next goal. I Am on SBR and doing as little as possible, bored out of my mind with a 20 month old daughter to care for so it's all going on.
> My 20 month old was born at 24 weeks and 5 days with no complications at all. She spent 96 days in Nicu, came home and is just such a miracle and an all round beautiful child.
> Just wanted to introduce myself and get some encouragement, prayers and positive vibes. I hope and pray.

Welcome Hope2302,
This is definitely the place to come for encouragement and positive vibes. The ladies on here are wonderful and very helpful.
My emergency cerclage was placed at 18+6 on a fully open cervix and it managed to keep my LO in until 34 +4. I went in to labour because I had a severe stomach bug and couldn't stop being sick. I believe if I hadn't have got the bug I would have made it to term.
Just take it easy for a few more weeks and your consultant will probably lift your SBR to MBR or even completely. In the meantime find a hobby to pass the time, lol. Have you got help with your 20 month old?


----------



## penuche

Hi everyone! I'm completely behind on everyone's updates, but I wanted to pop in to say that I gave birth to my twins last Friday at 25 weeks at 5 days. We managed to gain another full week from hospital bed rest, which was a big deal, and it also meant that we were able to get as much preparatory drugs into my system as possible (steroids, magnesium sulcate, etc). Labour came quick and was kind of scary (once my water broke, they barely had time to wheel me across the hall to the OR before my girl arrived!). I had a fast and easy vaginal delivery with Baby A (a couple of pushes and she was out like a bolt), but Baby B turned at the last minute and was having a scary drop in heart rate, so I had an emergency C-section with him twenty minutes later.

Since Baby A came so quickly, my cerclage actually tore my cervix which...isn't fun. But truthfully it is nothing compared to how much this incision is killing me!!

My girl, Madeleine, was born first, weighing 1lb 11oz, followed by my boy, Reid, weighing 1lb 15oz. They are currently in the NICU, eating like champs. Reid's eyes have opened now, and Madeleine has actually come over her ventilator already and onto CPAP. I have held her twice for skin-to-skin kangaroo care! Having a few concerns of a murmur in Reid's heart, but the doctors have told us not to worry just yet, and plan on giving him a few rounds of indomethacin (I think?) to try and get it to close. 

I am totally overwhelmed with pumping and trying to sleep and visit the babies as much as possible. It is way more of a challenge than I could have even imagined. Can't wait to go back through these posts when I have a free moment to hear how all the NICU babies are doing.

(One question of everyone whose given birth: did you have crazy hot flashes/sweating afterwards? I'm not usually a big sweater, and yet here I am, basically on fire and dripping!)


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations on the birth of your twins penuche, that sounds scary that it was so fast. My first ever suture tore in labour too, they didn't manage to get it out until I was 6cm dilated. I've since had 3 more so it hasn't affected my cervix too much.

I've not got much experience of NICU stays at that gestation, but it sounds like M is doing great by getting onto cpap already.

Big :hugs: to you, hope the babies continue to do well. Lizzie will probably be more help with what to expect.


----------



## ShelbyLC

penuche - congratulations! Their weights are wonderful! It's great that M is on CPAP already and that both babies are eating! The pumping is really hard and it's very easy to get frustrated with it, but try to keep up with it. Especially at 25 weeks, the breast milk is absolutely precious to the babies. The NICU does get easier and time passes quickly when you are keeping busy going back and forth to the hospital. Don't feel bad for taking a day off if you need to, though. And rest up until your incision heals. I have a few weeks of NICU experience already, so if you need to chat, feel free to message me here on the thread or over private message if you prefer. :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Penuche, the sweating and hot flashes are normal as long as your vital signs are good. It's your body readjusting to the hormones and such. I was a wet hog after my daughter. You know all that water weight you gain in pregnancy? You're losing it. If you got in a scale daily you'll see!have no worries. As for the incision, walk . Rest in between but walking short distances is your friend. Suck that you had the pain down there and the incision ... Sorry Hun. Glad to hear about the babies! They sound like they will do great. My first daughter was. 26 weeker so lots of nicu experience here if you need to chat. Breast milk will come in. A warm compress before you pump and lots of water. There is his cream that you can use to keep the Areola moisturized because it gets very dry the more you pump( things no one tells you :) ) I think it's called lanolin. Moms to preemies produce more milk than full termers. It's as if the body knows the babies need the extra nutrients. Ask your nicu for bottles . Mine gave me afew every visit so I can pump at home and bring back. They would label freeze it and store it for future use. Freeze all your milk when I starts coming in, because it will come in! I was told its good for over 6 months frozen. I would get a bag fill it with frozen milk and date it by the week. When it was time to use the frozen milk I would use the oldest first. Good luck Hun and God bless you guys!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> i get that every day multiple times a day hun. its kind of like a painful ish tickle. its the baby moving about :flower: you will bleed if you are experiencing tearing and im sure itd really hurt

Ich thanks so much! It's so funny because instead of calling my OB I message you guys and you guys are right nine times out of ten! It's awesome to have you all


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

GALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's my V dAy!! Yay!!! Soooooo happy! 26 weeks here we come :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Happy 'v' day prayerful :happydance: Time seemed to move a lot quicker for me once I hit 24 weeks, hope it does for you too :)


----------



## angel229

happy V day Prayerful x x x


----------



## angel229

Congratulations Penuche, good weights and beautiful names.
Definitely walking and being mobile helps with C-section scar. I have just had my 3rd section and if you sit still for to long the muscles in your abdomen seize up and that is when it becomes painful. I do get very hot after a section. I only ever breast fed my middle child and found that I got even hotter that time, more than normal, so it is probably a combination of the 2.

Once again congratulations x x x


----------



## lch28

huge congrats penuche, i have no experience with NICU stays or pumping but i just wanted to give you a big :hug: 

your welcome prayerful! and happy v day yay!! time also flew by for me after reaching 24 weeks. I cant believe ill be 32 tomorrow :cloud9: youve done so well and im sure that LO will stay cooking a while longer!!


----------



## Hope2302

angel229 said:


> Hope2302 said:
> 
> 
> I am new here! Hello ladies. Just a bit of history, I had an emergency cerclage placed last week as I was 2cm dilated with funnelling at external os and bulging membranes at 21 weeks 3 days.Was in hospital for 2 days in total. I am 22 weeks and 3 days today and just
> Praying that my little boy is carried to full term. I am trying to take it each milestone at a time, so 24 weeks is the next goal. I Am on SBR and doing as little as possible, bored out of my mind with a 20 month old daughter to care for so it's all going on.
> My 20 month old was born at 24 weeks and 5 days with no complications at all. She spent 96 days in Nicu, came home and is just such a miracle and an all round beautiful child.
> Just wanted to introduce myself and get some encouragement, prayers and positive vibes. I hope and pray.
> 
> 
> Welcome Hope2302,
> This is definitely the place to come for encouragement and positive vibes. The ladies on here are wonderful and very helpful.
> My emergency cerclage was placed at 18+6 on a fully open cervix and it managed to keep my LO in until 34 +4. I went in to labour because I had a severe stomach bug and couldn't stop being sick. I believe if I hadn't have got the bug I would have made it to term.
> Just take it easy for a few more weeks and your consultant will probably lift your SBR to MBR or even completely. In the meantime find a hobby to pass the time, lol. Have you got help with your 20 month old?Click to expand...

Thank you for the wam welcome. Your story is encouraging and that of the other ladies on here. I just pray that something positive comes out of all this. I have a live in nanny at home so it is definitely easier acing someone to help. She's been a blessing. I sat down briefly for dinner last night and I had a bubble like feeling in my bits like something was stuck there. TMI! It went away after lying down. On my bed now and having the same feeling. I am scared and being fearful is one emotion I don't want to be feeling right now. Baby is also kicking much lower than normal.


----------



## Hope2302

Congrats penuche on your babies!


----------



## Hope2302

penuche said:


> Hi everyone! I'm completely behind on everyone's updates, but I wanted to pop in to say that I gave birth to my twins last Friday at 25 weeks at 5 days. We managed to gain another full week from hospital bed rest, which was a big deal, and it also meant that we were able to get as much preparatory drugs into my system as possible (steroids, magnesium sulcate, etc). Labour came quick and was kind of scary (once my water broke, they barely had time to wheel me across the hall to the OR before my girl arrived!). I had a fast and easy vaginal delivery with Baby A (a couple of pushes and she was out like a bolt), but Baby B turned at the last minute and was having a scary drop in heart rate, so I had an emergency C-section with him twenty minutes later.
> 
> Since Baby A came so quickly, my cerclage actually tore my cervix which...isn't fun. But truthfully it is nothing compared to how much this incision is killing me!!
> 
> My girl, Madeleine, was born first, weighing 1lb 11oz, followed by my boy, Reid, weighing 1lb 15oz. They are currently in the NICU, eating like champs. Reid's eyes have opened now, and Madeleine has actually come over her ventilator already and onto CPAP. I have held her twice for skin-to-skin kangaroo care! Having a few concerns of a murmur in Reid's heart, but the doctors have told us not to worry just yet, and plan on giving him a few rounds of indomethacin (I think?) to try and get it to close.
> 
> I am totally overwhelmed with pumping and trying to sleep and visit the babies as much as possible. It is way more of a challenge than I could have even imagined. Can't wait to go back through these posts when I have a free moment to hear how all the NICU babies are doing.
> 
> (One question of everyone whose given birth: did you have crazy hot flashes/sweating afterwards? I'm not usually a big sweater, and yet here I am, basically on fire and dripping!)

Well done and from what you say the babies are doing good. They were almost 2lbs at birth which is a good size for 25 weekers. My lil one was almost 25 weeks when she was born and weighed a 1lb 4 oz. Drink a lot of water and oats to keep the milk supply flowing and pump every couple of hours not doing so dries up the supply. I remember pumping at least 8 times a day and it was difficult to catch up afterwards cause as she grew bigger she needed more milk and my milk supply wasn't that great things slowed down. We had to start mixing half breast milk and half nutriprem 2. Wishing the babies the best health possible.


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies,

Congrats in the babies Penuche, great weight for 25 weekers. Sounds like theyre doing great..

Happy Vday Prayerful! 

Welcome Hope, the ladies in this thread are full of knowledge and very helpful and supportive.. Just take it easy, drink lots of fluids and def. rest as much as possible..

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## angel229

My LO used to kick me really low as well. On 1 of my scans her foot was in the funnelling and she was kicking right in the stitch, lol, no harm done tho. Thing is the pain and aches are probably there in a normal pregnancy but we take it for granted that everything is ok. The stitch heightens your awareness to every little niggle of pain x x


----------



## Hope2302

Thank u tink_0123 and angel229. On more question, my Ob said she wasn't going to carry on doing cervical length checks when I went for my follow up appointment. Her argument was that there really isn't much that can be done that we haven't already done and her knowing if my cervix is fine or not makes no difference to any outcome that might follow. She said she was a bit apprehensive about trying to trigger things in there with a probe. I did mention that it would give me peace of my mind but at the same time I see were she is coming from. What do u ladies think?

So all my appointments with her will be to test urine, blood pressure and just my general well being. Her school of thought is "if I am doing well no high bp, no infection, no bleeding, no leakage then everything is gravy on the inside"


----------



## lch28

hi hope, i have to go back and read your original post to hear your story, but I got my cerclage done at 12 weeks. I had my cervix checked the appointment after , and i think one other time when i was having bad pain. All was well - but my doc said the same thing. He doesnt want to check when not neccesary because there is nothing to do. I had TVU's at 20,21,28, and 30 weeks to check the length. other then that he has mainly left it alone. however if you have pains or odd discharge it should be checked asap


----------



## Tink_0123

Basically from what ive read and been told by the drs is that unless they absolutely have to check the cervix they will. But people like us with ic they rather not bc of risk of bringing in infection or irritating the cervix further.. I dont have a stitch which leaves me basically at the mercy of how my cervix decides to behave itself. I believe that after like 28 weeks they prob wont check me anymore unless im leaking fluid or whatever other reason, not like a routine check up. Last week Monday the 10th i was a bit dilated on the bottom like a fingertip, but wasnt funneling thankfully.. 

After the drs perform a cerclage they basically wont check u unless they have to n its basically bc of the reasons i mentioned above ( irritating the cervix n introducing infections) n they do feel that after the stitch is in theyve done all they can at that point.. At that point just watch out for potential signs of ptl..

Sorry if i made this kinda long lol


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi everyone again. just got another question. hope you dont mind me keep asking things.
> 
> I am 6 weeks and experiencing back ache sometimes cramps and also alot of bloating. i know this all can be symptoms of pregnancy but with having IC i dont know if im experiencing these symptoms because of it. i feel like i cant lift too much or do too many hings in a day as the backache gets worse. I feel as though im only ok if i do nothing at all. do you all feel this way and from this early ? Xx

Hi twinkle, totally normal for 6wks hun. Not likely to be cervix related as its way too early. The baby is microscopic so it couldn't possibly be putting strain on your cervix yet xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> How did you guys know something was wrong with your cerclage? I have a weird sensation that comes and goes its like a tingling or tightening kind of like something from inside my uterus is touching it. Hard to explain. No bleeding mild periodic aches in the belly but I'm on nifedipine . Hope I'm not bulging past the stitch and if I was how would I know???? Last appt a week ago my cervix was .5 cm only... Help!!!!!
> Lizzie?? What do u think?

Hey Prayer, always worth a check up given your predicament, but this can be totally normal too so please don't panic. Bulging past the stitch doesn't always cause symptoms until it is at an advanced stage when contractions and/or bleeding kick in too. I had lots of weird symptoms related to my stitch but not a problem with it if that makes sense? I felt lots of 'needling' type pains in my bladder and cervix that we pretty constant, especially as the babies got bigger. I also experienced period aches and pressure down below - all warning signs of ptl but it never was.

I'd always recommend playing it safe and let them have a look. You don't lose anything :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies just came from appt I still have a bv which doc gave different meds for she checked cervix manually and said atleast 2.5 when I got stitch they said 3 and 2.7 with pressure


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey ladies just came from appt I still have a bv which doc gave different meds for she checked cervix manually and said atleast 2.5 when I got stitch they said 3 and 2.7 with pressure

Hope this medication takes care of your bv.. as for your CL thats wonderful! Its always so reassuring when you get good news at dr's appts. :flower: It makes your weekend all better lol


----------



## DAYDAY24

So that is good I was wondering since last week the ultrasound was 3


----------



## lch28

checking manually wont be so accurate hun, it all sounds great


----------



## angel229

Hope2302 said:


> Thank u tink_0123 and angel229. On more question, my Ob said she wasn't going to carry on doing cervical length checks when I went for my follow up appointment. Her argument was that there really isn't much that can be done that we haven't already done and her knowing if my cervix is fine or not makes no difference to any outcome that might follow. She said she was a bit apprehensive about trying to trigger things in there with a probe. I did mention that it would give me peace of my mind but at the same time I see were she is coming from. What do u ladies think?
> 
> So all my appointments with her will be to test urine, blood pressure and just my general well being. Her school of thought is "if I am doing well no high bp, no infection, no bleeding, no leakage then everything is gravy on the inside"

My consultant said the exact same thing x x


----------



## Hope2302

Thank u all. Only because I have read stories were ladies who have gone through the same we're having regular scans and was wondering if their Ob's maybe didn't have the same thoughts as mine. Glad to know some of u ladies can relate.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Hope - my consultant doesn't check cervix length after suture either :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

My doctor has prescribed me progesterone shot but only once a month i thought they suppose to be weekly


----------



## ShelbyLC

Happy vday, prayerful and happy 32 weeks, lch! Welcome to the new ladies and I hope all is well with those of you I have left out!

Sorry I haven't been on much the last 2 days. My city was hit with a bad storm and tornadoes the night before last. My internet is knocked out but we are otherwise fine, thankfully. The girls are great - B is 3lbs 10.4 oz and T is 3lbs 8.4 oz. There are some required classes NICU parents have to take before babies are discharged (infant cpr, etc) and last night our nurse said we need to hurry and take them! The girls were finally reunited a few nights ago and we had our first family photo taken last night!

Anyway. I'll be following you guys as best as I can from my phone. Sorry for any typos. Tiny keyboards, you know? :flower:


----------



## Tink_0123

Happy 32 weeks Ich!! Yay for reaching another milestone.. :happydance:

Shelby, so happy the girls are back together.. Sounds like theyll b going home pretty soon.. How exciting!!!:thumbup::flower:

Day, i thought the shots were weekly as well, hadnt heard of them being once a month..hmmm.. How are u feeling btw??

Amy, how are you feeling dear?? 

Lizzie, hows everything on ur end??

Hope everyone is doing and feeling good.. Keep them babies baking :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks shelby and tink! i cant believe it! :happydance: 

shelby im so glad that your okay after the storm, and it sounds like the girls will be home sometime soon!


----------



## AmyLouise89

AmyLouise89 said:


> How long were you ladies stuck on bedrest after elective cerclage? Its been a week & 1 day & so far doing great...just going crazy stuck on couch/bed 24/7...just curious if Dr will have me on bedrest Til cerclage heals or entire pregnancy. I'm 18 weeks 2 days. Also last ultrasound a week before cerclage my cervical length was still normal (like 3.7)...next cervical length scan is Dec 28th..




Tink_0123 said:


> Happy 32 weeks Ich!! Yay for reaching another milestone.. :happydance:
> 
> Shelby, so happy the girls are back together.. Sounds like theyll b going home pretty soon.. How exciting!!!:thumbup::flower:
> 
> Day, i thought the shots were weekly as well, hadnt heard of them being once a month..hmmm.. How are u feeling btw??
> 
> Amy, how are you feeling dear??
> 
> Lizzie, hows everything on ur end??
> 
> Hope everyone is doing and feeling good.. Keep them babies baking :hugs:




When I can keep food/liquid down I'm feeling great. :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Im fine tink and u? The med are for once a week but I dont when I suppose to start them


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Im fine tink and u? The med are for once a week but I dont when I suppose to start them

Typically the injections are started around 16 weeks from what ive heard/read. B ut always ask the dr. 

AFM, Im good, hanging in here, counting down the days till 28 weeks which is 22 days away lol.. I hate having sooo much time on my hands as it allows me to over think things too much lol..

How many weeks are you now?


----------



## AmyLouise89

When on bedrest were y'all allowed to go anywhere at all? Like ride a hour round trip to family for Christmas if I keep feet up when I got there?


----------



## lch28

i started injections at 17 weeks.

ask ur doc hun . are u on strict or modified? on modified i could drive or do w.e as long as i wasnt standing too long. strict i could only get up to use bathroom and shower


----------



## AmyLouise89

My Dr is out Til Jan 2nd on holiday.


----------



## AmyLouise89

When I left l&d when I found out about bladder infection my discharge papers said strict bedrest.. :(


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> When I left l&d when I found out about bladder infection my discharge papers said strict bedrest.. :(

I'm sorry Amy. I would side with caution. I know it sucks but I wouldn't chance it. I'm on strict and I spent thanksgiving on the couch with my husband and daughter and plan to do the same on Christmas too. :/


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> i started injections at 17 weeks.
> 
> ask ur doc hun . are u on strict or modified? on modified i could drive or do w.e as long as i wasnt standing too long. strict i could only get up to use bathroom and shower

Hey, were you funneled when you were on modified? Also how was your cervix measuring when you were on modified? I'm asking because I'm funneled and my cervix per the dr was .5


----------



## AmyLouise89

From what I know my cervix are still perfect length...guess will find out Dec 28 at ultrasound how they are doing.


----------



## lch28

prayerful i was funnelled but not to my stitch when i was put on modified. At 20 weeks my cervix went from 4.6 cm to 2.7, with a tiny but of funneling, and doc put me on mbr. at 28 weeks i was funnelled to my stitch and my water bag is resting on my stitch. my cervix was 1.9 cm so doc put me on strict br. at 30 weeks it looked exactly the same so he said back to modified. 

amy im sorry hun, strict means only up for bathroom and shower =[


----------



## Agiboma

hi everyone

Its been a long time since i posted and just wanted to let you all know my TAC is holding up well after giving birth to my son @ 25+2 because of a failed TVC X 2 it feels good to have it different this time around. Last cervix ceck @ 24 weeks was 4.5cm it feels like a dream this time around. Will let you ladies know how far we go witht eh TAC i am optimistic i may take home a baby this time around


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> hi everyone
> 
> Its been a long time since i posted and just wanted to let you all know my TAC is holding up well after giving birth to my son @ 25+2 because of a failed TVC X 2 it feels good to have it different this time around. Last cervix ceck @ 24 weeks was 4.5cm it feels like a dream this time around. Will let you ladies know how far we go witht eh TAC i am optimistic i may take home a baby this time around

Agiboma, did you get your TAC during this pregnancy or before you got pregnant. I'm 24 weeks 2 days now and I had an emergency cerclage at 17 weeks and crazy enough, after this pregnancy I want at least one more and I was considering talking to my dr about a TAC. I had a c section with my first and I'm scheduled for one with this one and I was going to ask if he could do it during the section and save me a surgery....


----------



## Agiboma

I got my TAC @ 16 weeks gestation, I told the DR. i did not want another TVC and i was very firm about it. TVC failed on me X2 with my son i had the first tvc @ 15 weeks, it began to funnel and bulging membranes @ 23 weeks then @ 24 weeks i had another tvc placed which lasted a lovely 10 days and then i had my son @ 25+2, so with this pregnancy TVC is the last thing i wanted and did not feel it was the right thing for me. 
With this TAC pregnancy everything is different, i dont feel the pressure i used to with my son, not loosing my plug early etc. I truely did not beleive i would make it to this point and be int eh condition that i am in. I actually have hope something that i never had with my son, i was to filled with worry. I read back on your post Prayerful and i hope you do get a TAC for your next pregnancy, it will put your mind @ ease. GL


----------



## Hope2302

Agiboma said:


> I got my TAC @ 16 weeks gestation, I told the DR. i did not want another TVC and i was very firm about it. TVC failed on me X2 with my son i had the first tvc @ 15 weeks, it began to funnel and bulging membranes @ 23 weeks then @ 24 weeks i had another tvc placed which lasted a lovely 10 days and then i had my son @ 25+2, so with this pregnancy TVC is the last thing i wanted and did not feel it was the right thing for me.
> With this TAC pregnancy everything is different, i dont feel the pressure i used to with my son, not loosing my plug early etc. I truely did not beleive i would make it to this point and be int eh condition that i am in. I actually have hope something that i never had with my son, i was to filled with worry. I read back on your post Prayerful and i hope you do get a TAC for your next pregnancy, it will put your mind @ ease. GL

I am glad your mind is @ rest and here is to at least 12 more weeks of bubba kicking away!


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is doing wonderfully today:flower:

Abigoma - with a TAC is place, did have to do any bed rest? are you on bed rest now or can you just go about with your regular day to day activities? Can you still work? I am curious, I would like to look into it, don't know if my dr will do it a s I've never had a stitch put in before.


----------



## Agiboma

@ tink Im am suppose to be on MBR put i have a 29 month old that does not make that possible. I just go about with my activities of daily living. I left him up all the time and care for him the best i could. So my life is normal if i had a non stressful job im sure i could work just fine. As the weeks go by i get more confident that ill make it to term,(knock on wood)


----------



## baby_maybe

Great to see your LO still baking agiboma, that TAC is obviously the best thing for you judging by the success of it compared to the tvc's you had last time.

I'm much the same with a tvc, it's my 4th one and I've been able to go about my normal daily life without too much concern for my cervix. I obviously try not to do any heavy lifting of too much hoovering etc, but other than that life carries on as normal!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

baby_maybe said:


> Great to see your LO still baking agiboma, that TAC is obviously the best thing for you judging by the success of it compared to the tvc's you had last time.
> 
> I'm much the same with a ttc, it's my 4th one and I've been able to go about my normal daily life without too much concern for my cervix. I obviously try not to do any heavy lifting of too much hoovering etc, but other than that life carries on as normal!

Sorry, but what's a ttc ( new to this)


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry thats me and my iPad spell checking for me! It was meant to say tvc! I've edited the original post now so it makes sense :haha:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Sorry if tmi but anyone else get sharp pains in anus? I was thinking hemmoroids but not constipated. Just making sure its not a bad sign? It just started fought.


----------



## baby_maybe

I do occasionally, but it's usually when I need the bathroom and it feels a lot like pressure too which sometimes freaks me out, but then it goes as soon as it starts if you see what I mean. I just put it down to how big baby is now, but I know you're not as far along as I am. 

If it carries on and is worrying you, you should probably call the docs office :hugs:


----------



## lch28

=\ so last night at 2:30AM i had some spotting. it was only once when i whiped and then it stopped, it never went on my underwear and it wasnt that much. so i called my doctor in the middle of the night freaking out . he asked if i was in pain and i said no and he said if i wasnt in pain it couldnt be my stitch and to go to the hospital if i bleed more or am in pain. i feel fine and only saw blood that once but im worried. what could it have been?!


----------



## lch28

btw it was red blood and i cant stop worrying. and i feel stupid for calling at 230 am


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> btw it was red blood and i cant stop worrying. and i feel stupid for calling at 230 am

I'm not sure Ich :/ . I'm so sorry! With IC you never know... Umm lets see it could have been cervical irritation , irritation from the progesterone ( if your talk the vaginals), it could be a loosening of the mucus plug... Or just mild bleeding from extra circulation( we're very vascular). In either event, whatever it is... You are not crazy for calling at 230. I may have done the same thing. With IC, they tell you to look out for bleeding, cramping, change in discharge ,pressure , back pain etc... So of course when we see any of these things, we get concerned. :/ so, relax, rest, enjoy your holiday and pay attention when you wipe. Go with your instinct. Even if the dr say everything is okay, if you are worried, go to labor and delivery. You've come this far and if the baby comes now the baby will do great, however, if you can keep the little one cooking longer ... Go for it! You're in my thoughts - keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

If you have no pain and it stopped relatively quickly I would think that it's just cervical irritation or a burst blood vessel somewhere up there. Whe I kept spotting in the first and early second tri that what they suspected it was since they couldn't see that it was coming from anywhere else.

However if you are still worried, don't hesitate to ask to go and checked out, it what they're there for :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

I'm still getting weird pain in anus...like a pulling pain..its just an on & off thing...maybe I'm just stretching all over lol about to take a warm shower & see if that helps.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, nothing at all today so im guessing it was just a blood vessel, i dont use vaginal progesterone and have not had anything in there for god knows how long lol! it was so scary though, i really hoep that doesnt happen again for another 4 weeks


----------



## lch28

oh, another thing. my doc said he wasnt gonna take my stitch out until 38/39 weeks. and that hed take it out in the hospital and id just stay till i had the baby. did you guys have to stay till you went into labor? i feel like 38/39 weeks is too long but they are concerned because of my gestational diabetes, the babies lungs can develop slowly


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> oh, another thing. my doc said he wasnt gonna take my stitch out until 38/39 weeks. and that hed take it out in the hospital and id just stay till i had the baby. did you guys have to stay till you went into labor? i feel like 38/39 weeks is too long but they are concerned because of my gestational diabetes, the babies lungs can develop slowly

Maybe he anticipates you going into labor right after:/


----------



## lch28

ggahh.. well i guess they would induce me if i didnt because of the gd? idk


----------



## baby_maybe

I've always had mine out at 36 weeks and then gone home to await labour, but I've never had GD so I guess he could be doing it as he wants you induced after :shrug:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :flower: Am popping in to say Merry Christmas to everyone while I can - things are a little crazy here at Christmas time! 

Haven't had a chance to look in properly for a few days so please pm me if there is anything urgent (I'm much more likely to see it because checking here regularly won't be as easy over next few days). 

Ich - a small amount of bright red blood is not usually cause for concern. If it was the start of anything, then it would continue, get worse and be thick, and of a period like consistency. You'd also get cramps to a greater or lesser degree. It's worth keeping an eye on and will definitely progress if it is a 'sign', but if that was it and there is nothing else in the next few days then put it down to one of those odd pregnancy anomalies that happens to us all from time to time :) Hope that helps.

Amy - the pulling sensation is fairly typical in preachy, and with the stitch in place even more likely. Remember that it is attached to your pelvic organs, and as such will add to the sensations down there as your uterus and associated ligaments stretch and pull :)

Have a wonderful Christams ladies - hope nothing eventful happens and you know where I am if you need me :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich - it is late for stitch removal, but try not to worry too much. Remember that I didn't have mine out until my planned section at 38+wks and that was with twins (huge risk of labour before 34wks). 

The thinking is probably that there is a greater risk of immediate delivery for you once that stitch is out, so it's best to wait until the last possible moment. My doc told me to just be extra vigilant, and at the first sign of labour to get myself to hospital. I am glad now that I had to have a section, if not they would have removed the stitch at 34wks and the babies may well have come sooner as a result. In the UK they try to save money so wouldn't do stitch removal in theatre then a section weeks later - combining the two saved money!

We worry about all these issues, and it spoils the pregnancy experience for us unfortunately. In my experience it's only a small percentage of IC ladies who actually have their worst fears come true in subsequent elective stitch pregnancies - so try to relax in these last few weeks darlin' (How I wish I'd followed my own advice lol) :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Merry Christmas lizzie, hope you have a wonderful time. It's mad here too! :haha:

And I forgot earlier, I'm 30 weeks today :happydance: That was the goal I set right at the beginning so I'm glad to be here. Only 6 weeks until stitch removal :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hey, ladies! Just stopping by to say Merry Christmas (or just Happy Holidays if you don't celebrate). I've been reading your posts but not replying much due to the fact that my internet is still being weird! I've been trying to get some help from tech support but I'm having trouble getting someone on the phone that actually speaks English :wacko:

Anyway! My girls are _one month old_ tomorrow! I can't believe so much time has passed.

Here's a picture from yesterday - and from 4 weeks ago. Tegan at 3 days old and 4 weeks old.

Hope you all have a great day tomorrow! I won't be joining in the festivities with family - too risky with all the coughs and colds going around - so eat a little extra good food for me :winkwink:

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/t3dto4w_zps54126e48.png


----------



## baby_maybe

Merry christmas shelby :xmas6:

Aww look at T, she's grown so much, I'm sure they'll be home before you know it :)


----------



## lch28

thanks lizzie - bleeding was just that once so im no longer worried. i was surprised about his plan for removal , oh well. 

anyway, does anyone know anything about this? kinda OT but since i have GD i get regular growth scans. and at 31 weeks he weighed 4lb2oz. all docs said that was good. i looked it up and i think its really big!i think they are lying haha


----------



## lch28

merry christmas everyone! baby happy 30 weeks.

oh shelby she has grown so much!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> thanks lizzie - bleeding was just that once so im no longer worried. i was surprised about his plan for removal , oh well.
> 
> anyway, does anyone know anything about this? kinda OT but since i have GD i get regular growth scans. and at 31 weeks he weighed 4lb2oz. all docs said that was good. i looked it up and i think its really big!i think they are lying haha

Tegan weighed 6oz less than predicted. At this point I think it's common to be off by about 1/2lb (that's what my dr told me) and in later weeks, off by about a pound.


----------



## baby_maybe

Merry Christmas lch, I think that weight is about right, as shelby said those weights can be off, I've heard by as much as 10-15% either way :) My dd2 was 4lb2oz at 32 weeks when she was born so you're not far off :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Merry Christmas! I'll be on my couch tomorrow... How about you?! Lol . P.s. there is a big box under there and I KNOW it's a body pillow! Lol what I've come to...


----------



## Tink_0123

Merry Christmas ladies!! Hope everyone enjoys their time with their family.. Take it easy and enjoy :)


----------



## baby_maybe

:haha: prayerful, I got one of those for xmas last time I was pg!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Is it normal to feel pressure after stitch...just started about a hour ago..like I feel like I got to Pee but don't Pee..I thought maybe from bladder infection but ive been on 10 antibiotics pills a day for over a week so figured infection was better. I just know last time I had pressure it was membranes bulging but this time I have stitch so idk..


----------



## Firehol

Merry christmas everyone. Hope you all have a relaxing one!

Amber is doing well although they now say she might have meningitis. They have already been giving her antibiotics in case she had it due to my waters breaking so many days before. She's not showing any symptoms but I guess we won't know for definate until she is a bit older. A lot to take in today. I keep trying to be positive and avoid talking about it as I know I will break down!!

Anyway, my christmas wish to all of you is that you keep those babies cooking till full term xx


----------



## Agiboma

@ Firehol i know its not easy to worry about your LO, is she in NICU? We got a great preemie section on bnb, ladies their are very supportive, if you ever need to post or ask a questions.

@ All have a great Christmas and a wonderful New Year. Here's to keeping those LO's baking a while longer.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Ich, that puts him at around 8Ibs at term - only a little above average honey so don't worry. The twinnies were estimated at about 4 and 5Ibs at 31 wks and it wasn't really that accurate - especially for larger twin. It's only ever a very rough guess xx

Firehol - big hugs to you and Lo xxxxxx

Shelby, you already seem like a brilliant Mom. Don't think I would have been at your age, you're a credit to younger Moms (Hope that's not patronising - not at all intended to be). Have huge respect for your strength and maturity through all this, not easy xxx


Woohoo on 30wks Baby - hope you're taking it easy today xx

Amy - pressure normal at this stage of pregnancy sweetie but as always get checked if you're anxious xx
Merry Christmas :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Pressure & urge to Pee feeling is still there..I'm laying down hoping it helps cause cant go to l&d cause bad roads (snow & icey). I think ill relax some come Friday & if cervix looks good on ultrasound.


----------



## Firehol

Agiboma said:


> @ Firehol i know its not easy to worry about your LO, is she in NICU? We got a great preemie section on bnb, ladies their are very supportive, if you ever need to post or ask a questions.
> 
> @ All have a great Christmas and a wonderful New Year. Here's to keeping those LO's baking a while longer.

She's out of intensive unit and in the nursery room but still in the neonatal ward. She got taken out if heated cot today but her temp did go down a little so she may go back in it. She has started to feed a lot better since using a nipple shield so slowly getting there. I just keep trying to be there for her feeds to get her on the breast and off tube feeding. 

Can you link the prem baby thread you mentioned. I found so many but none that seem recent. Thanks x


----------



## Firehol

Pic of amber at 1 day old. Finally Sussed out how to upload if I don't use mobile site!!


----------



## Firehol

And amber today with her toy from Santa that the unit gave her. Merry christmas everyone x


----------



## lizziedripping

Just lovely Firehol - don't worry darlin, you've got a lifetime of Christmases ahead to spend with your little treasure on the outside, and your current traumas will be but a distant memory to share with her as you hold each other close in years to come :hugs:

AmyLou - the pressure/peeing does sound bladder related to me. I had more bladder than cervix issues with the twins, not infection just lots of pain, pulling, tightness and pressure. I feel sure it's nothing more, but you are doing the right thing in resting. If you're no better tomorrow, then why not just have them check you over - if nothing else it really does put your mind at ease. Stress and tension doesn't help xxxx

Hope everyone else is ok - Christmas hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Merry Christmas again ladieS. I'm off to the dr tomorrow for a scheduled appointment to check my cervix and to start my steroids!! I'm excited. My husband is off and he And my daughter gets to come! I feel great. Being around family feels so good. I'm getting closer to my 26 week mark so I'm breathing a little better. Spent the day picking out names which was fun. Thanks for all the support ladies. I'm really feeling pregnant now and I'm starting to bond with my little girl. Very very hopeful. Keep is in your prayers for a great report tomorrow!


----------



## Agiboma

Firehol said:


> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> @ Firehol i know its not easy to worry about your LO, is she in NICU? We got a great preemie section on bnb, ladies their are very supportive, if you ever need to post or ask a questions.
> 
> @ All have a great Christmas and a wonderful New Year. Here's to keeping those LO's baking a while longer.
> 
> She's out of intensive unit and in the nursery room but still in the neonatal ward. She got taken out if heated cot today but her temp did go down a little so she may go back in it. She has started to feed a lot better since using a nipple shield so slowly getting there. I just keep trying to be there for her feeds to get her on the breast and off tube feeding.
> 
> Can you link the prem baby thread you mentioned. I found so many but none that seem recent. Thanks xClick to expand...

That is great to hear about her progress see the link below:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/premature-nicu-babies/


----------



## Agiboma

@ firhol Amber is beautiful
@ prayerful GL tommorrow, fingers crossed for you and sending positive energy.


----------



## Hope2302

Merry Xmas to u all! Better late than never. I hope u are all doing great. X


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Back from the OB and my cervix is closed! Yay! I also got my first of 2 steroid shots! Yay again!i get a repeat dose again at 28 weeks. He didn't check cervical length so I get that done on the 7 th. So, overall it was a good visit. Should I ask for a FFN test.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing ok.just left doc to check to see if infection gone it has not 2 more weeks on antibiotics yuck. She did my say my cervix looked good really since its twins and im 15 weeks I lost my son at 16 also had my first progesterone shot. Also she wants me to come weekly yay


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies.. Wondering if I could have a bit of advice.. Dunno if I'm over reacting, I've had a big of a bumpy start to this pregnancy so it wouldn't surprise me, so maybe you an put my mind at rest. I'm currently 9 weeks 5 days preg, and since 6 weeks I've had light brown discharge on and off- mostly on though, and its worse when I'm active. Have had three scans in total, the last at 8+4 and no reason found so they told me its probably a small bruise next to the implantation site shedding some old cells every now and again. Fair enough. But.. I occasionally have a feeling like a "bubble" in my vagina. My friend had this symptom when she had her vaginal prolapse.. So it's worried me. Its not constantly there but if I strain in the loo (have had bad constipation) I feel it for awhile after. Soo that's what brought me to this thread.. Has anyone else experienced this? Or am I being daft is it far too early to be symptomatic even if I did have an incompetent cervix? Please tell me I'm being daft! I have no risk factors and although I've been pregnant before I lost the pregnancy at 6 weeks (ectopic). I'd appreciate any advice u can offer me! Xxx


----------



## Tink_0123

Hope everyone enjoyed the Holidays with their loved ones :flower:

DayDay and Prayerful, so glad your appts went well. 

Day - how do you feel after your stitch?? Hopefully the meds will make the infection go away soon.

Prayerful - Best thing is for the cervix to be closed. At least you'll have your peace of mind through the new year lol.. Thats great they're giving you the steroids early on, its always a good precaution. As for the ffn test, you can ask about it, but sometimes there are false positives that all they do is stress u out, but if you get a negative result, its a good way to put your mind at ease at least in the PTL aspect of the preg. We already have enough stress in our pregnancy with our unpredictable cervixes lol..

Amy, hope you're feeling better?

Penuche, if you read this, hope you as well as the babies are doing well, you've been in my thoughts.

Firehol, glad Amber is doing well. Hope they let her go home soon! 

AFM, tomorrow is my OB apt. FX that all goes well. Lately, haven't gotten the best news at my appts. Hoping for the best and definitely praying A LOT for everything to be stable down below. 

Ill update tomorrow after my appt.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Dollybird said:


> Hey ladies.. Wondering if I could have a bit of advice.. Dunno if I'm over reacting, I've had a big of a bumpy start to this pregnancy so it wouldn't surprise me, so maybe you an put my mind at rest. I'm currently 9 weeks 5 days preg, and since 6 weeks I've had light brown discharge on and off- mostly on though, and its worse when I'm active. Have had three scans in total, the last at 8+4 and no reason found so they told me its probably a small bruise next to the implantation site shedding some old cells every now and again. Fair enough. But.. I occasionally have a feeling like a "bubble" in my vagina. My friend had this symptom when she had her vaginal prolapse.. So it's worried me. Its not constantly there but if I strain in the loo (have had bad constipation) I feel it for awhile after. Soo that's what brought me to this thread.. Has anyone else experienced this? Or am I being daft is it far too early to be symptomatic even if I did have an incompetent cervix? Please tell me I'm being daft! I have no risk factors and although I've been pregnant before I lost the pregnancy at 6 weeks (ectopic). I'd appreciate any advice u can offer me! Xxx

Hey dolly bird. Sorry for your previous loss but congrats on the new pregnncy. I had bleeding all throughout my first trimester. All different colors and consistencies. I swore it was going to last forever. They kept telling me that I had a very vascular cervix. Turns out as my plug was forming I was loosing it and not sure why. My I competent cervix was an incidental find. They found it at 17 weeks and my bag of waters was funneling into my cervix. I'm not sure what your symptoms mean dear. Did they do a transvaginal ultrasound to verify it is not ectopic? Has your OB given you a pelvic exam? I would request another tranvaginal trasound around 12-13 weeks or so. It would be early for the baby to pu pressure on and change your cervix but it doesn't hurt to get a baseline. If you're found to have IC they can treat it. This thread is a great place for support and answers. Hopefully you don't have IC and its just a first trimester annoyance. :hugs: good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Dollybird

Thank you prayerfulmom I appreciate your advice. Had a transvaginal at 5 weeks to check location of my LO and then an abdominal scan at 6 weeks, and again at 8+4 to check why I was having the light brown discharge. Would they have noticed if my cervix was incompetent during the transvaginal scan?? I've never had any actual bleeding just this light tan/brown watery discharge, and its never been thick or mucusy so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Argh in such a worrier though and I just feel like something is wrong.. But I don't know if I'm just feeling that way cause if my previous bad luck. Possibly. Xxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed the Holidays with their loved ones :flower:
> 
> DayDay and Prayerful, so glad your appts went well.
> 
> Day - how do you feel after your stitch?? Hopefully the meds will make the infection go away soon.
> 
> Prayerful - Best thing is for the cervix to be closed. At least you'll have your peace of mind through the new year lol.. Thats great they're giving you the steroids early on, its always a good precaution. As for the ffn test, you can ask about it, but sometimes there are false positives that all they do is stress u out, but if you get a negative result, its a good way to put your mind at ease at least in the PTL aspect of the preg. We already have enough stress in our pregnancy with our unpredictable cervixes lol..
> 
> Amy, hope you're feeling better?
> 
> Penuche, if you read this, hope you as well as the babies are doing well, you've been in my thoughts.
> 
> Firehol, glad Amber is doing well. Hope they let her go home soon!
> 
> AFM, tomorrow is my OB apt. FX that all goes well. Lately, haven't gotten the best news at my appts. Hoping for the best and definitely praying A LOT for everything to be stable down below.
> 
> Ill update tomorrow after my appt.

Thanks tink! Appointments are always stressful. It's great knowing things look good below it puts you at ease. My husband is off until the 8 th and it makes me feel so at ease. I think most of my fear is something happening when I'm home alone, ya know?? Well anyway, I pray all is well when you go to the dr tomorrow!!!! Your almost 26 weeks with no signs of labor so that's great.. Lets aim for 28 and reset a goal then! Positive thoughts dear! :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

I'm feeling a little better. Go Friday for my 20 week ultrasound & check cervical length..so I'm quite a bit nervous about that. Next dr appt is Monday...praying bladder infection is gone & no new infections. Baby isn't very active today as usual but I'm only 19 weeks 2 days so maybe just a slow day for it..lol


----------



## Tink_0123

Thanks Prayerful.. Im hoping for the best really!! My main goal is to make it at least to 30 weeks, every week after that ill consider a bonus. Its funny how many women who have fairly uneventful pregnancies and easily go term, they think that having a preemie is the worst think in the world. And ladies liked us with IC are constantly wishing to make it to the next milestone, for me delivering or even getting to 30 weeks or further would b an accomplishment at this point. Keep in mind I dont have a stitch in place, so my fate depends on my bed rest, progesterone supps n how my cervix behaves with all this in place.

Amy, glad ur feeling better! try not to stress about your next US ( i know easy to say) but have positive thoughts and believe youll get good news. Will u b findibg out the gender then?

Dolly, sorry about your previous loss. Please have faith that everything will turn out ok. Apart from the tvu's have they done any vaginal swabs for infection? Its common to have spotting or strange discharge in the first tri due to old blood that either gets absorbed by the body or comes out mixed with discharge. I had spotting in first n beg of second tri n it was my placenta being low and i had BV which was irritating my cervix n causing bleeding n weird discharge. Just get checked for infection if you havent been checked already. Better to treat anything that might b lurking than to let it linger around there too long..

Sorry for the long post ladies :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

Yes we should find out gender if baby willing :) i am excited about that..right now is scary times for us though cause we lost first baby at 19 weeks 3 days & second baby at 20 weeks 5 days (after emergent cerclage)..so this next week is just hard on me ya know..I'm sure i'll relax a lot tho if we get good news on ultrasound.


----------



## Tink_0123

AmyLouise89 said:


> Yes we should find out gender if baby willing :) i am excited about that..right now is scary times for us though cause we lost first baby at 19 weeks 3 days & second baby at 20 weeks 5 days (after emergent cerclage)..so this next week is just hard on me ya know..I'm sure i'll relax a lot tho if we get good news on ultrasound.

Im sorry for ur previous losses, but think positively that everything will be alright. Im sure youll take a healthy baby home this time :) i know its difficult, but think of it as those losses making you stronger and allowing u to appreciate this baby even more.


----------



## lch28

im sorry for your losses amy, but its great you got an elective cerclage this time.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> im sorry for your losses amy, but its great you got an elective cerclage this time.

Ich!! Where you been??? You almost 33 Weeker you!!! :) hope all is well. I got the bottle for my glucose test to take next visit and I thought about you:winkwink:. Lol. I'm happy you made it this far, you've been through so much. You're going to be a great mom!:hugs:


----------



## lch28

aww thanks hun! ive been so tired and busy with christmas. just feeling really blegh! im so happy to almost be at 33 weeks! yay! my tummy feels so heavy, i seriously hate to be standing for more then five minutes. its exhausting lol. taking a shower is like, such a huge task. how are you?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> aww thanks hun! ive been so tired and busy with christmas. just feeling really blegh! im so happy to almost be at 33 weeks! yay! my tummy feels so heavy, i seriously hate to be standing for more then five minutes. its exhausting lol. taking a shower is like, such a huge task. how are you?

Aww I'm glad your biggest complaint is the huge belly! Lol. I'm doing good. I love being clean and taking showers but i get out of breath and my legs itch like I have ants running through my veins!!! Ugh lol and shaving my legs is nearly impossible. I feel good. One of two steroids on board, stitch is good and contractions seem to be doing better. He switched the nifedipine to every 4 hours. I do have some mild swelling but he said I'm holding lots of water but he's not worried because my blood pressure and urine are good. Don't be a stranger prego! You're story has truly helped me!:thumbup:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Any one have any swelling in their pregnancy. My hands are swollen and my face slightly. Blood pressure is good and no protein in the urine. Should I be worried. My dr said I'm just retaining water. Help!!! Lizzie, any input?


----------



## Agiboma

@ prayerful I think as long as you dont got any proteins int he urine and bp is ok then your all good. Slight swelling is normal, if your DR. is not concerned then you should not worry.


----------



## Marquez

Hi everyone,
I have spent the last couple of days reading everyone's stories and feel so glad I found the forum. I wanted to have access to other women going through this crazy journey and also toast everyone's advice.

Basically I am nearly 15 weeks on sat and after visiting the doctors and confirming I had cin 111 about 8 years ago I have been put on the high risk clinic. The measured my cervix and it is 31mm and closed. Isnt this a bot on the low side? Also should I push the docs for a stitch or progesterone tablets at this stage or is this pushi faith. 

Also does anyone have any recommendations on great high risk pregnancy doctors in London?

Any answers to the above will be appreciated


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Marquez said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have spent the last couple of days reading everyone's stories and feel so glad I found the forum. I wanted to have access to other women going through this crazy journey and also toast everyone's advice.
> 
> Basically I am nearly 15 weeks on sat and after visiting the doctors and confirming I had cin 111 about 8 years ago I have been put on the high risk clinic. The measured my cervix and it is 31mm and closed. Isnt this a bot on the low side? Also should I push the docs for a stitch or progesterone tablets at this stage or is this pushi faith.
> 
> Also does anyone have any recommendations on great high risk pregnancy doctors in London?
> 
> Any answers to the above will be appreciated

Marquez 31mm cervix is fine and can carry you to term. Have you had any pregnancy losses before? If not then breathe easy. Just have your dr monitor your cervix more closely maybe every two to three weeks. If it remains closed and a stable length, let it be. If it changes, discuss a cerclage before week 23. You can ask to be placed on the progesterone suppositories to be proactive in the mean time. If it makes you feel better, there are some women on here without the cerclage and have 5mm cervixes and are doing great. Ask your dr if he can refer you to a high risk maternal fetal dr. I know you're worried but time, a closed cervix,and a good cervical length is on your side.


----------



## mpg1502

Dollybird said:


> Thank you prayerfulmom I appreciate your advice. Had a transvaginal at 5 weeks to check location of my LO and then an abdominal scan at 6 weeks, and again at 8+4 to check why I was having the light brown discharge. Would they have noticed if my cervix was incompetent during the transvaginal scan?? I've never had any actual bleeding just this light tan/brown watery discharge, and its never been thick or mucusy so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Argh in such a worrier though and I just feel like something is wrong.. But I don't know if I'm just feeling that way cause if my previous bad luck. Possibly. Xxx


Hello Dollybird, just to reassure you I had similar bleeding/discharge in my first pregnancy from 5 weeks almost to the end. They never did find out what the cause of the bleeding was but my pregnancy went nearly to term and i have a very healthy 2year old. I did have other complications though mainly Incompetent Cervix and i am sure your dctors will keep an eye on things. The most important time is around the 12 week mark where if you do need a stitch then thats the best time to have it so ensure you keep on top of things and get your cervix properly measured before then, make a fuss around 9 or 10 weeks if they havent offered you a check by then. And try not to worry, although i know thats easier said than done! 

Sorry for the loss of your first little one and all the luck in the world to you with this pregnancy, hope all goes well.

xx


----------



## Dollybird

Thank you so much for your advice. I've a feeling I'm worrying over nothing (pregnancy after a loss is so hard!) but I'm going to bring it up with my midwife next week when I see her. Xxx


----------



## Marquez

Thank you so much prayer mom. It's nice to have reassuring words from someone. In regards to the suppositories is this cycologist 200 that women take 2 a day as I think. Was taking these during the first 3 months to avoid miscarriage as I have had one before but a a early stage ie before 3 months.

Sorry last question what would say is a cervix length to worry about?

Dolly - sorry to hear about your loss my heart goes out to you during this time


----------



## Marquez

Let's hope this time for both of us is a good successful ending!!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Marquez said:


> Thank you so much prayer mom. It's nice to have reassuring words from someone. In regards to the suppositories is this cycologist 200 that women take 2 a day as I think. Was taking these during the first 3 months to avoid miscarriage as I have had one before but a a early stage ie before 3 months.
> 
> Sorry last question what would say is a cervix length to worry about?
> 
> Dolly - sorry to hear about your loss my heart goes out to you during this time

Marquez it all depends. I'm no expert on cervical length but a stable cervical length is important. Anything less than 2.5cm or 25 mm I would start to get concerned about especially early on. Your cervix naturally shortens as the pregnancy carries on and gets short near to delivery in preparation to birth so you want a nice length to start with. Your OB will tell you what's good for you! Unfortunately every case is different. But for now things look good for you. If you're concerned take it easy. Only do what you have to and spend a lot of time laying down and drinks lots of water. Put your self on a modified bed rest ya know lol. Let me tell you, peace of mind in pregnancy is important so do what you have to to keep a peace of mind dear. :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing well today!! 

Marquez, basically as prayerful said typically anything above 2.5 cm or 25 mm is normal and anything below is considered concerning. However, different factors are to be considered, as far as what length you started with, many women have short cervixes to begin with or have had procedures that require parts of the cervix to be removed. Also, depends how many weeks you are and so forth. Women with IC typically start seeing changes anywhere from weeks 16-24. In my case, I was funneling, but still over 3 cm at 17 weeks, 18 weeks no more funneling and measured 3.13 cm, at 23 weeks, I went down to 1.2 cm and at 24 weeks I was at .9 cm. A cervix can change in length very quickly, so if you have concerns, I would suggest to have your doctors monitor you especially throughout those crucial weeks in which major changes tend to occur. Many times, as I've been told by my doctors already, a cervix can be dynamic, it can measure one thing now and if checked in an hour or two the measurement can go up or down. 

AFM, I went to the dr's appt today, it went good, so happy :happydance:
Despite me eating like a fatty and being in bed all day I gained 2 lbs in the last 3 weeks, which brings me to a total of 20 lbs gained in total so far. Also, fundal measurment is 28 weeks, so measuring 2 weeks ahead (dr said looks like a big baby). He didn't check my cervix as basically he didn't want to disturb anything down below. I understand his reasoning with that regard, if its not causing me discomfort then he's not going near there.

My next appt is on Jan 10th, I will have the GD test done, yuck! Im really glad everything went well, I was totally stressing out over this appt.


----------



## Agiboma

@ tink that is great news


----------



## lizziedripping

Good to hear Tink, you're positivity is definitely working honey - slowly, but surely you're heading to week 30 :) Still praying for you and bubs :hugs:

Dolly welcome :flower: Don't have a great deal to add except that the 'bubble sensation' is definitely not cervix related Hun. It is way too early to have symptoms even if you did have IC, the bean is just too small to be exerting any significant pressure yet :) Don't worry either about the brown discharge, I had this in all my healthy pregnancies early on - its old blood and is likely to have been dislodged as the embryo 'settles in' and grows. 

We all micro manage every symptom after previous pregnancy complications - that is totally understandable. What is dismissed and perceived as normal by most pregnant ladies, is terrifying to us :( Pregnancy throws up so many weird and wonderful side effects that are totally normal so please try not to worry. Wishing you all the best this time around sweet - the absolute best therapy after a loss :hugs:

Day - great news about being seen weekly. So important with twins. Glad to hear you're progressing ok and your cervix looks healthy :hugs:

Ich - any news? You are surprisingly absent honey, hope all is well, or have I just missed a post in my usually quick scan of a usually fast moving thread lol? Xxx

Marquez - your cervix could be short after the previous surgery, but this doesn't mean it's weak sweetie. A shorter cervix has 'less room for manoeuvre' as pregnancy progresses and it shortens naturally, but this isn't the same as a weak cervix which opens under pressure. My cervix starts out long, but is so weak and atonal that it simply 'gives' with the increasing expansion of my uterus. What counts is how your cervix behaves from now. You have a baseline measurement, are there any plans to check the length again in a few weeks? Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Any one have any swelling in their pregnancy. My hands are swollen and my face slightly. Blood pressure is good and no protein in the urine. Should I be worried. My dr said I'm just retaining water. Help!!! Lizzie, any input?

Hey Hun, so long as bp is good then as your doc says this is probably fine. Some ladies get horribly swollen in pregnancy, and it isn't helped by your resting so much - allows fluid to accumulate. Just make sure that they keep an eye on your blood pressure :hugs:


----------



## Marquez

Thanks ladies for the advice and explanation between weak and short. Think I just went into a panic after the docs said high risk pregnancy. Basically go back on the 9th jan so will keep everyone posted on my progress and. hopefully it will be good news


----------



## lizziedripping

Just found you Ich - glad you're ok :) Your belly will feel really heavy from now on - with my first singleton son I remember that 36wks was when even turning over in bed became a huge effort. With the twins I reached that point at 28wks lol - with them it was ridiculous. My Dh had to hold me up when I showered because I quite literally would tip over, due to the bump sticking out so far. My centre of gravity was so disrupted! Oh the indignity :) Not long now honey xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Kinda irritated had a appt with peri to check length with ultrasound today. They called now I have to wait till wed . My Ob did say yesterday that cervix looked long and hard though just wish I had numbers .Thanks lizzie how are you?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today!!
> 
> Marquez, basically as prayerful said typically anything above 2.5 cm or 25 mm is normal and anything below is considered concerning. However, different factors are to be considered, as far as what length you started with, many women have short cervixes to begin with or have had procedures that require parts of the cervix to be removed. Also, depends how many weeks you are and so forth. Women with IC typically start seeing changes anywhere from weeks 16-24. In my case, I was funneling, but still over 3 cm at 17 weeks, 18 weeks no more funneling and measured 3.13 cm, at 23 weeks, I went down to 1.2 cm and at 24 weeks I was at .9 cm. A cervix can change in length very quickly, so if you have concerns, I would suggest to have your doctors monitor you especially throughout those crucial weeks in which major changes tend to occur. Many times, as I've been told by my doctors already, a cervix can be dynamic, it can measure one thing now and if checked in an hour or two the measurement can go up or down.
> 
> AFM, I went to the dr's appt today, it went good, so happy :happydance:
> Despite me eating like a fatty and being in bed all day I gained 2 lbs in the last 3 weeks, which brings me to a total of 20 lbs gained in total so far. Also, fundal measurment is 28 weeks, so measuring 2 weeks ahead (dr said looks like a big baby). He didn't check my cervix as basically he didn't want to disturb anything down below. I understand his reasoning with that regard, if its not causing me discomfort then he's not going near there.
> 
> My next appt is on Jan 10th, I will have the GD test done, yuck! Im really glad everything went well, I was totally stressing out over this appt.

Tink that's great. We're on almost the same schedule. I take my glucose test on the 9 th. yuk. Lets see if I can not eat before they draw my blood.... Real challenge! Lol. Be careful with the measurements... My dr told me around this time we have lots of amniotic fluid and it sometimes, not all the time causes a larger measurement. Ask your peri or mfm to do an anatomy scan for accuracy. That would be great though if the lo is measuring larger! Lol I know you wouldn't mind. Sometime I pray mine is bigger too especially around this time when things are so critical. Lol the hopes of a pregnant woman with IC LOL!:happydance:


----------



## lch28

hi ladies i am here, ive only been on on my phone today and cant write a long post, the cable guys are attempting to fix my internet as we speak! lol, hopefully ill post later!


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today!!
> 
> Marquez, basically as prayerful said typically anything above 2.5 cm or 25 mm is normal and anything below is considered concerning. However, different factors are to be considered, as far as what length you started with, many women have short cervixes to begin with or have had procedures that require parts of the cervix to be removed. Also, depends how many weeks you are and so forth. Women with IC typically start seeing changes anywhere from weeks 16-24. In my case, I was funneling, but still over 3 cm at 17 weeks, 18 weeks no more funneling and measured 3.13 cm, at 23 weeks, I went down to 1.2 cm and at 24 weeks I was at .9 cm. A cervix can change in length very quickly, so if you have concerns, I would suggest to have your doctors monitor you especially throughout those crucial weeks in which major changes tend to occur. Many times, as I've been told by my doctors already, a cervix can be dynamic, it can measure one thing now and if checked in an hour or two the measurement can go up or down.
> 
> AFM, I went to the dr's appt today, it went good, so happy :happydance:
> Despite me eating like a fatty and being in bed all day I gained 2 lbs in the last 3 weeks, which brings me to a total of 20 lbs gained in total so far. Also, fundal measurment is 28 weeks, so measuring 2 weeks ahead (dr said looks like a big baby). He didn't check my cervix as basically he didn't want to disturb anything down below. I understand his reasoning with that regard, if its not causing me discomfort then he's not going near there.
> 
> My next appt is on Jan 10th, I will have the GD test done, yuck! Im really glad everything went well, I was totally stressing out over this appt.
> 
> Tink that's great. We're on almost the same schedule. I take my glucose test on the 9 th. yuk. Lets see if I can not eat before they draw my blood.... Real challenge! Lol. Be careful with the measurements... My dr told me around this time we have lots of amniotic fluid and it sometimes, not all the time causes a larger measurement. Ask your peri or mfm to do an anatomy scan for accuracy. That would be great though if the lo is measuring larger! Lol I know you wouldn't mind. Sometime I pray mine is bigger too especially around this time when things are so critical. Lol the hopes of a pregnant woman with IC LOL!:happydance:Click to expand...

Next time I go in on the 10th, Ill ask to have a scan scheduled. But as of last weeks tho, the amnio fluid was fine, so IDK. They don't want me to have too many scans bc I've had a lot done already and the peri's office is at another place in a hospital and requires a lot of walking from the parking lot to the office and dr doesn't want me to be out and about or walking a lot. But Im sure if I ask for one next time I go they'll schedule it bc the last 3 scans have been mainly to check the fluid and CL, they haven't weighed her since 21 weeks, she weighed 1 lb at that scan. With all the stressors we have with IC and all, you're absolutely right I wouldn't mind if she was a little bigger lol. 

How are you feeling btw?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today!!
> 
> Marquez, basically as prayerful said typically anything above 2.5 cm or 25 mm is normal and anything below is considered concerning. However, different factors are to be considered, as far as what length you started with, many women have short cervixes to begin with or have had procedures that require parts of the cervix to be removed. Also, depends how many weeks you are and so forth. Women with IC typically start seeing changes anywhere from weeks 16-24. In my case, I was funneling, but still over 3 cm at 17 weeks, 18 weeks no more funneling and measured 3.13 cm, at 23 weeks, I went down to 1.2 cm and at 24 weeks I was at .9 cm. A cervix can change in length very quickly, so if you have concerns, I would suggest to have your doctors monitor you especially throughout those crucial weeks in which major changes tend to occur. Many times, as I've been told by my doctors already, a cervix can be dynamic, it can measure one thing now and if checked in an hour or two the measurement can go up or down.
> 
> AFM, I went to the dr's appt today, it went good, so happy :happydance:
> Despite me eating like a fatty and being in bed all day I gained 2 lbs in the last 3 weeks, which brings me to a total of 20 lbs gained in total so far. Also, fundal measurment is 28 weeks, so measuring 2 weeks ahead (dr said looks like a big baby). He didn't check my cervix as basically he didn't want to disturb anything down below. I understand his reasoning with that regard, if its not causing me discomfort then he's not going near there.
> 
> My next appt is on Jan 10th, I will have the GD test done, yuck! Im really glad everything went well, I was totally stressing out over this appt.
> 
> Tink that's great. We're on almost the same schedule. I take my glucose test on the 9 th. yuk. Lets see if I can not eat before they draw my blood.... Real challenge! Lol. Be careful with the measurements... My dr told me around this time we have lots of amniotic fluid and it sometimes, not all the time causes a larger measurement. Ask your peri or mfm to do an anatomy scan for accuracy. That would be great though if the lo is measuring larger! Lol I know you wouldn't mind. Sometime I pray mine is bigger too especially around this time when things are so critical. Lol the hopes of a pregnant woman with IC LOL!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Next time I go in on the 10th, Ill ask to have a scan scheduled. But as of last weeks tho, the amnio fluid was fine, so IDK. They don't want me to have too many scans bc I've had a lot done already and the peri's office is at another place in a hospital and requires a lot of walking from the parking lot to the office and dr doesn't want me to be out and about or walking a lot. But Im sure if I ask for one next time I go they'll schedule it bc the last 3 scans have been mainly to check the fluid and CL, they haven't weighed her since 21 weeks, she weighed 1 lb at that scan. With all the stressors we have with IC and all, you're absolutely right I wouldn't mind if she was a little bigger lol.
> 
> How are you feeling btw?Click to expand...

I feel great. If I continue to feel like this for the next 14 weeks u might do this again! Then again I haven't had my cervix checked for two weeks which was .5cm then! Drs visits change your mood! I hope the next visit shows at least 1 or greater so I can sit on my porch a few times a week! Lol the weather is beautiful and I'm missing it.


----------



## Tink_0123

Glad you're feeling good dear! 

I absolutely agree about dr's appts affecting your mood. Like the saying goes "ignorance is bliss" sometimes is better to live life not knowing, than to know and torment yourself about it daily when you know you cant change things.. it kinda sucks. 
As far as the weather, its been really nice here, I live in Miami, hadn't stepped out on my porch since last week Monday when I got home from the hospital. I went outside for the first time today to go to the appt. I was telling my husband how I feel like im a prisoner in my own home.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Glad you're feeling good dear!
> 
> I absolutely agree about dr's appts affecting your mood. Like the saying goes "ignorance is bliss" sometimes is better to live life not knowing, than to know and torment yourself about it daily when you know you cant change things.. it kinda sucks.
> As far as the weather, its been really nice here, I live in Miami, hadn't stepped out on my porch since last week Monday when I got home from the hospital. I went outside for the first time today to go to the appt. I was telling my husband how I feel like im a prisoner in my own home.

Same here. I'm not to far from you. I had an appt today as well. It felt good riding n the passenger seat for a change. I had the windows down and all. It was like paradise!! Lol


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you're feeling good dear!
> 
> I absolutely agree about dr's appts affecting your mood. Like the saying goes "ignorance is bliss" sometimes is better to live life not knowing, than to know and torment yourself about it daily when you know you cant change things.. it kinda sucks.
> As far as the weather, its been really nice here, I live in Miami, hadn't stepped out on my porch since last week Monday when I got home from the hospital. I went outside for the first time today to go to the appt. I was telling my husband how I feel like im a prisoner in my own home.
> 
> Same here. I'm not to far from you. I had an appt today as well. It felt good riding n the passenger seat for a change. I had the windows down and all. It was like paradise!! LolClick to expand...

Lol, its funny how the little things we would normally take for granted like going outside, now we have learned to appreciate more after being on bed rest. Thats life for us!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey ladies. I'm 25 weeks and wondering. I'm laying in bed resting, calm an my heart rate is like 120. I feel fine but should I be worried???! I got my second steroid injection today and I'm on nifedipine... Help!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Get that checked prayer - my heart pounds when pregnant, so much so that anaesthetist almost cancelled my section as a result. It was found to be purely the extra work it was doing to manage two babies. I was in my third trimester by then tho, and on resting it did settle. I would never ignore a rapid resting pulse, especially since you're puffy too. It may well be just stress/anxiety/meds related but it needs to be checked. Good luck love xxx


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, def. get it checked out. Might be linked to the swelling or the beginning of something. Whatever it is, get it checked u dont want anything to get out of hand at this point.. Please let us know how ur feeling and what the dr says..


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey guys thanks. I checked it this morning and its 102. I have no other symptoms. Feet aren't swollen,no chest pain, no dizziness, and just a tad swelling in the hands which has been for a week or so and the dr said it was fine. I was in l and d yesterday and my vitals were good. I think I'll just watch it for now. I think my body is compensating for all the fluid... Extra blood, etc. if it starts up again or any symptoms show up I'll go straight to the hospital. I hate going there... Ugh. Thanks guys


----------



## Tink_0123

Thank goodness it went down Prayer. Definitely keep an eye on it, might turn out to be nothing, but better take the safe route and monitor it. Glad you're feeling better dear! :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

My cervical length transvaginally showed 2.1-2.6...tech said she don't think its correct tho cause she didn't wanna shove probe in further & irritate my cerclage. She said she got a better reading by abdominal which showed 3.7...baby is healthy & very very active. Tech thinks its another girl. :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Amy that length sounds great, either way you look at it abdominal or vaginal. Congrats on your :pink: bump too :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

baby_maybe said:


> Amy that length sounds great, either way you look at it abdominal or vaginal. Congrats on your :pink: bump too :)

Yay that makes me feel so much better cause I was a bit worried about the transvaginal length.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies this really not cervix related but I been having a lot of trapped gas and have been constipation.when I go to urinate I get pains in stomach I think its gas because when i pass gas it doesnt hurt anymore. BUT coukd be something else.


----------



## baby_maybe

Earlier on in the second tri I had a lot of pain and discomfort every time I needed to empty my bowels, so could just be that dayday. If you're worried it's something more definitely get checked though :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Usually when ur bowels are full it makes u feel uncomfortable besides having the weight of the baby pressing down too.. Ive read that you can drink prune juice as a natural way to get ur bowels going. Usually ill heat it up and drink a cup first thing in the am before having bk fast.. It helps me when im backed up ( sorry tmi).. If ur discomfort persists after using the restroom then contact ur dr. Or ask ur dr what they recommend to take when ur constipated. Or stool softeners work too :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ok thanks u guys


----------



## angel229

Hi Ladies,

Very belated but HAPPY CHRISTMAS!! Hope you all had a good 1 x x

Absolutely manic in my house with 3 girls, We have toys everywhere. Can't seem to keep up with the housework, lol.

Had a few concerns with Scarlett over Christmas as she hasn't been very well. Full of cold and a bit of a cough. She has been throwing up every bit of milk we give her. We have noticed that if we give her the powdered fomula she is sick a lot butif we give her the pre made (cartoned) formula she is fine. Has anyone else ever had this issue?

I rejoined my slimming group this week in an attempt to shift some of my weight. I have lots of things to slim down in the new year. Both of my best friends get married in 2013 so have 2 hen nights, 2 wedding and a trip to London with my eldest to look forward to.

Happy sober New Year to everyone x x x


----------



## angel229

Forgot to mention- today is my due date, lol. She is 5 weeks 3 days old.


----------



## AmyLouise89

omg I'm only almost 20 weeks & got stretch marks on my tummy! Hopefully it's a good sign that this pregnancy will make it lol didn't get any stretch marks with 2 I loss. I almost cried when I first seen them but keep telling myself they will be worth it cause this is going to be our miracle baby :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thats so great amy


----------



## AmyLouise89

also on ultrasound my fluid level looked great they said so that makes me feel great cause last time infection dried up fluid at this time. & baby weighs between 12oz-14oz. Tech said it's showing me at 20 weeks 1 day instead of 19 weeks 4 days but said dr will most likely keep my due date same since it's within a week apart.


----------



## Tink_0123

Thats wonderful news Amy!! Stetch marks are like battle wounds, especially in our case that we struggle so much to keep a baby cooking.. 

I havent gotten any on my belly yet, but i have a couple on my boobs tho lol

Hope everyone is doing great today!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news about your scan Amy, my LO was only around 10oz at my 20 weeks scan so you're doing well :)

Don't worry about the stretch marks, I'm covered in the things, mainly from dd3. I was very overweight when I was pg with her and she weighed 8lb11oz at birth so that didn't help! I didn't get any new ones last time, but I'm expecting some more this time since I'm carrying so differently with this pregnancy and I'm already huge :haha:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Thats wonderful news Amy!! Stetch marks are like battle wounds, especially in our case that we struggle so much to keep a baby cooking..
> 
> I havent gotten any on my belly yet, but i have a couple on my boobs tho lol
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great today!!

No stretch marks on my tummy or boobs and I'm almost 26 weeks.. But get this... They're showing up on my arm!!!?! Omg


----------



## Tink_0123

Lol that's the last place you'd think you would get them.. the arms..


I think the stretch marks on my boobs are from my puberty years, but ive noticed them getting some color recently, they're not white anymore and a bit more noticeable. I suppose its my boobs growing or the hormones aggravating my existing stretch marks. Lately tho, I have felt as if it cant stretch any further, it feels tight lol.. I was considerably think prior to pregnancy, size 1 and 115 lbs, keeping in mind that im 5'7 so, now gaining 20 lbs and its mostly going to my belly.. Feels a bit strange, lol..

On another note, I thought I would mention something that's been concerning me since yest. Ive been getting these sharp shooting pains in my cervix between yest. and today. Its not constant, but it def take me by surprise. Kinda feels like something sharp going in there, not nice AT ALL!!! I use to get those pains all the time and really bad while I was still working, and they had gone away while I've been on bed rest, I don't know if the minimum amount walking the day I went to the dr had anything to do with it. I googled that sometimes its the cervix thinning, NOT GOOD, but whatevs I've been alternating between bed n couch to eat (I eat laying on my side on the couch).. hopefully I wont get this pain anymore.

I've made up my mind to try my best not to freak out or stress things as I know im passing it to my little girl. Im going to take it a day at a time, hoping to get to 28 weeks, then 30, and so on. Things are out my control and all I can do is lots of rest, drink water, and my progesterone supps and hope for the best.. Sorry this turned into a long post lol.. kinda had to get that off my chest there hehe


----------



## Agiboma

Surprisingly i have not seen any stretch marks, but my belly bottom seems to be popping out and I have a very deep innie so this is certainly a surprise.


----------



## Tink_0123

Agiboma said:


> Surprisingly i have not seen any stretch marks, but my belly bottom seems to be popping out and I have a very deep innie so this is certainly a surprise.

My belly button is still an innie, but seems more stretched out and not as deep. When I lay on my sides, one side tends to pop out lol


----------



## AmyLouise89

Do ya'll think my dr will take me off bedrest soon since abdominal cervix measured 3.7 & vaginally measured AT LEAST 2.1-2.6..tech thinks abdominal is right tho cause she wasn't pushing probe in vaginally any further to measure & irritating stitch...she said they usually don't do tvu's after a stitch is in so she seemed shocked dr ordered one.


----------



## ShelbyLC

My boobs are seriously PURPLE from all the stretch marks! It's quite funny, actually! The stretchies on my belly (vertical ones between my belly button and pubic bone) showed up less than a week before the girls were born :dohh: I have a few on my thighs as well, but I don't really mind any of them.

Tink - I really, really don't want to freak you out or worry you unnecessarily, and I'm sure Lizzie will pop around soon with a reason for your sharp pains, but I did want to warn you that a few days before I was admitted to the hospital this last time, I had sharp pains like that in my cervix. Very possibly a coincidence, or maybe completely different as I was also having strong contractions with those pains. But if those pains last, I would definitely go get checked out, just to be safe. :hugs:

Amy - I was only on modified bed rest when my cervix was measuring 2.2cm and that was without a stitch. I'm sure your doctor will let you ease off of the bed rest soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> Do ya'll think my dr will take me off bedrest soon since abdominal cervix measured 3.7 & vaginally measured AT LEAST 2.1-2.6..tech thinks abdominal is right tho cause she wasn't pushing probe in vaginally any further to measure & irritating stitch...she said they usually don't do tvu's after a stitch is in so she seemed shocked dr ordered one.

Amy even if they change your activity, I would still take it very easy and still stick to some kind of bed rest.. Even if you just spend half the day laying and not a long period of time walking or standing... You want to keep your length as long as you can because the cervix can be real dynamic even with a stitch. Either way take it easy. :)


----------



## Hope2302

Baby is viable. It felt like I wasn't going to get to this point but I am so thankful right now.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Lol that's the last place you'd think you would get them.. the arms..
> 
> 
> I think the stretch marks on my boobs are from my puberty years, but ive noticed them getting some color recently, they're not white anymore and a bit more noticeable. I suppose its my boobs growing or the hormones aggravating my existing stretch marks. Lately tho, I have felt as if it cant stretch any further, it feels tight lol.. I was considerably think prior to pregnancy, size 1 and 115 lbs, keeping in mind that im 5'7 so, now gaining 20 lbs and its mostly going to my belly.. Feels a bit strange, lol..
> 
> On another note, I thought I would mention something that's been concerning me since yest. Ive been getting these sharp shooting pains in my cervix between yest. and today. Its not constant, but it def take me by surprise. Kinda feels like something sharp going in there, not nice AT ALL!!! I use to get those pains all the time and really bad while I was still working, and they had gone away while I've been on bed rest, I don't know if the minimum amount walking the day I went to the dr had anything to do with it. I googled that sometimes its the cervix thinning, NOT GOOD, but whatevs I've been alternating between bed n couch to eat (I eat laying on my side on the couch).. hopefully I wont get this pain anymore.
> 
> I've made up my mind to try my best not to freak out or stress things as I know im passing it to my little girl. Im going to take it a day at a time, hoping to get to 28 weeks, then 30, and so on. Things are out my control and all I can do is lots of rest, drink water, and my progesterone supps and hope for the best.. Sorry this turned into a long post lol.. kinda had to get that off my chest there hehe

Hey tink, glad to see you're in good spirits.:) I had those sharp pains before and when my cervix was checked it had gone down from 1.2 to .5. As you grow the cervix will shorten just with us is that we don't have much to lose. Not trying to scare you be haze that happened to me 4 weeks ago and I'm still ok. It turned out for me that I was having contractions and didn't feel them. My only advise is to continue what you been doing, drink lots of water and every now And then I would prop my behind up on like 3 pillows so my belly and cervix would be higher than my chest to take all pressure off my cervix and it helped. I also avoided showers that day. Oh and she i was at my peri and I felt the same thing, when they did the tvu her foot was in my cervix lol. So when I feel that I know it's her big foot knocking at my door!! Lol it could just be the position of the baby! Oh and look at things this way..... You are 26 weeks!!!!! You're baby is cooooooking! So 28 weeks will be here in the morning girlie. I'm in awe myself. I'm trying to picture myself making a 30 week goal!! So hard to do but you know what, we can make it. With God All things are possible. Thank goodness we have access to healthcare!!! Rest up Hun, enjoy it and it will all be over soon, but not too soon:hugs:
Ps. Sometimes I would get those sharp pains when I has to #2, sorry tmi but I felt better afterwards. So prune juice it up lol


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hope2302 said:


> Baby is viable. It felt like I wasn't going to get to this point but I am so thankful right now.

Congrats!


----------



## stephb1981

Hi,
I'm wondering if i can join you guys. I had my stitch put in on friday after going for my cervical length scan that morning and it had gone from 42mm to 18mm in 10 days. Im currently 13+3. I miscarried in april at 17 weeks and this was only my second scan. The nhs were really good about putting the stitch in on the same day but i could really use some info on what to expect and what i can and cant do. I only have my consultant ap on friday. I have put myself on couch rest is this right? I also think i can only shower and not bath? is this right? Also will i be able to return to work at all? I'm on my feet for 9 hrs a day at work and there is no such thing as light duties in the job i do. I work in a bakers. I also have not been given any antibiotics as the doc said they would not stop me getting an infection they only treat it. Any info would be much appreciated. thanks :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Hope2302 said:


> Baby is viable. It felt like I wasn't going to get to this point but I am so thankful right now.

Happy V-Day Hope!! Let this be one of many milestones to come :flower:


----------



## Tink_0123

Regarding the sharp pains, yest I put thinning but I meant shortening. When I had the pains constantly while I was still working or would walk for over an hour to do groceries etc, I went from a 3.13 cm CL to 1.7 cm in 4 weeks, so I do figure that the pains might pertain to CL shortening. Last time I was measured 2 weeks ago, I was .9 cm with no funneling. Hopefully I've recovered some length in the last two weeks to give me wiggle room to shorten if that is indeed the case, bc if I have continued to shorten further than I prob. have nothing left. Geez.. how stressful!! Ill call the dr tom to see if they can call and schedule a TVU sometime this week. I just wanna see where I'm at as far CL.. I REALLY REALLY want to make it to 30 weeks, I know thats still too soon for baby to come at 30 or so weeks, but it does make a big difference as opposed to being born now.

As far as contractions, I typically get one or two tightenings per week. I try laying on my sides only with a pillow between my legs, bc laying facing up with my legs propped up with pillows triggers bh contractions for some reason and makes me breathless really fast, so I try to avoid that position as much as possible unless my sides are killing me.

Prayer, you mentioned your daughter was born at 26 weeks, how long was she in the NICU for? Did she have any complications? Sorry to for the questions, but I just want to have an idea of what to expect in the event baby were to come soon.


----------



## Tink_0123

stephb1981 said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if i can join you guys. I had my stitch put in on friday after going for my cervical length scan that morning and it had gone from 42mm to 18mm in 10 days. Im currently 13+3. I miscarried in april at 17 weeks and this was only my second scan. The nhs were really good about putting the stitch in on the same day but i could really use some info on what to expect and what i can and cant do. I only have my consultant ap on friday. I have put myself on couch rest is this right? I also think i can only shower and not bath? is this right? Also will i be able to return to work at all? I'm on my feet for 9 hrs a day at work and there is no such thing as light duties in the job i do. I work in a bakers. I also have not been given any antibiotics as the doc said they would not stop me getting an infection they only treat it. Any info would be much appreciated. thanks :hugs:

Hi Steph, I personally do not have a stitch in place as my IC was diagnosed further in my pregnancy. However, from what I've read online and from the ladies in this thread, I would recommend you remain either on the couch or bed rest as much as you possibly can. Also, drink as much water as possible, at least a glass per hour since dehydration triggers contractions. I wouldn't recommend baths at least for now until your stitch heals properly. As far as working, being that your standing for that many hours, you might be put on bed rest for the remainder of your preg. as the stitch doesn't prevent further shortening of the cervix, its there to help keep from opening as the uterus expands and creates more pressure, but bed rest combined with the stitch is what will provide the best results. Perhaps the other ladies will have additional input, but hope this helps.. Best of luck and continue resting..


----------



## DAYDAY24

Having a over thinking weekend suppose to went to peri thurs to have first tvu but they called snd rescheduled it to wed I did have a manual check by regular ob and she said cervix looks long and hard especially since I lost my son at. 16 weeks and cervix is measuring 19 due to the twins next week I will be 16 weeks and it scares me having negative dreams ugh just want babies to be ok .trying to keep faith and pray. Sorry for long rant lol


----------



## Hope2302

Thank you so much prayerful and tink_0123. I am glad and spent all of today at l & d as I was having cramps and pain around my vagina area. The y didn't do much just gave me painkillers and monitored for 8 hours but that was it. They weren't too bothered as there was no blood or leakage. But my goal is 28 weeks now I am so praying.


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Having a over thinking weekend suppose to went to peri thurs to have first tvu but they called snd rescheduled it to wed I did have a manual check by regular ob and she said cervix looks long and hard especially since I lost my son at. 16 weeks and cervix is measuring 19 due to the twins next week I will be 16 weeks and it scares me having negative dreams ugh just want babies to be ok .trying to keep faith and pray. Sorry for long rant lol

Ive had terrible dreams too, try to to let them get to you as theyre just going to makeu feel uneasy. Just have positive thoughts sweetie.. You'll have healthy twins to take home at the end of this journey.. sending some :hugs: your way.. :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks tink


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Regarding the sharp pains, yest I put thinning but I meant shortening. When I had the pains constantly while I was still working or would walk for over an hour to do groceries etc, I went from a 3.13 cm CL to 1.7 cm in 4 weeks, so I do figure that the pains might pertain to CL shortening. Last time I was measured 2 weeks ago, I was .9 cm with no funneling. Hopefully I've recovered some length in the last two weeks to give me wiggle room to shorten if that is indeed the case, bc if I have continued to shorten further than I prob. have nothing left. Geez.. how stressful!! Ill call the dr tom to see if they can call and schedule a TVU sometime this week. I just wanna see where I'm at as far CL.. I REALLY REALLY want to make it to 30 weeks, I know thats still too soon for baby to come at 30 or so weeks, but it does make a big difference as opposed to being born now.
> 
> As far as contractions, I typically get one or two tightenings per week. I try laying on my sides only with a pillow between my legs, bc laying facing up with my legs propped up with pillows triggers bh contractions for some reason and makes me breathless really fast, so I try to avoid that position as much as possible unless my sides are killing me.
> 
> Prayer, you mentioned your daughter was born at 26 weeks, how long was she in the NICU for? Did she have any complications? Sorry to for the questions, but I just want to have an idea of what to expect in the event baby were to come soon.

Yeah she was 26 6 . She was 2 pounds 1 ounce. She stayed in the nicu for 10 1/2 weeks. Her gestational age was 36 weeks when she went home. She was over 5 pounds then. Umm she has multiple ultrasounds of the brain to check for bleeds, she was anemic so she had 6 blood transfusions, she had multiple spinal taps, she was on a ventilator for less than two weeks. Feeding, sucking and breathing at the same time was her hardest task. Overall it seems like a lot in writing but it wasn't when I look back. Every day was better than the day before. She has no problems now. She's in first grade and has been reading and writing at the top of her class since she was five. She needed therapy to help her walk but after she learned she ran everywhere. She's in gymnastics now and has been promoted twice. She's A beauty and a true miracle. Tink I reAlly don't think you're going to have that lo Anytime soon. Just glue your toosh to the couch! You had .9 cervix and I had .5 almost 3 weeks ago. As long as out waters don't break and we have no contractions, WERE GOING TO TERM!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> Regarding the sharp pains, yest I put thinning but I meant shortening. When I had the pains constantly while I was still working or would walk for over an hour to do groceries etc, I went from a 3.13 cm CL to 1.7 cm in 4 weeks, so I do figure that the pains might pertain to CL shortening. Last time I was measured 2 weeks ago, I was .9 cm with no funneling. Hopefully I've recovered some length in the last two weeks to give me wiggle room to shorten if that is indeed the case, bc if I have continued to shorten further than I prob. have nothing left. Geez.. how stressful!! Ill call the dr tom to see if they can call and schedule a TVU sometime this week. I just wanna see where I'm at as far CL.. I REALLY REALLY want to make it to 30 weeks, I know thats still too soon for baby to come at 30 or so weeks, but it does make a big difference as opposed to being born now.
> 
> As far as contractions, I typically get one or two tightenings per week. I try laying on my sides only with a pillow between my legs, bc laying facing up with my legs propped up with pillows triggers bh contractions for some reason and makes me breathless really fast, so I try to avoid that position as much as possible unless my sides are killing me.
> 
> Prayer, you mentioned your daughter was born at 26 weeks, how long was she in the NICU for? Did she have any complications? Sorry to for the questions, but I just want to have an idea of what to expect in the event baby were to come soon.
> 
> Yeah she was 26 6 . She was 2 pounds 1 ounce. She stayed in the nicu for 10 1/2 weeks. Her gestational age was 36 weeks when she went home. She was over 5 pounds then. Umm she has multiple ultrasounds of the brain to check for bleeds, she was anemic so she had 6 blood transfusions, she had multiple spinal taps, she was on a ventilator for less than two weeks. Feeding, sucking and breathing at the same time was her hardest task. Overall it seems like a lot in writing but it wasn't when I look back. Every day was better than the day before. She has no problems now. She's in first grade and has been reading and writing at the top of her class since she was five. She needed therapy to help her walk but after she learned she ran everywhere. She's in gymnastics now and has been promoted twice. She's A beauty and a true miracle. Tink I reAlly don't think you're going to have that lo Anytime soon. I really think the stitch will hold you. Just glue your toosh to the couch! You had .9 cervix and I had .5 almost 3 weeks ago. As long as out waters don't break and we have no contractions, WERE GOING TO TERM!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank u sooo much for ur reply.. Its amazing how little ones are such big fighters.. Its great to know that ur little girl is doing so well today despite being born so soon. Unfortunately, I don't have a stitch since they basically gave me the final IC diagnosis upon reaching 24 weeks, so dr's didn't want to risk PTL or infection by messing with anything down below. I am on SBR, showering every other day as if I was in the army lol. I take about 3-4 showers, quick dry and lay in bed again lol.. I time myself a lot to prevent myself from being on my feet. Besides the bed rest I am on the daily vaginal supps of progesterone (200 mg) which I insert right before going to sleep as I know I wont be getting up for a few hours to go to the bathroom at that point. Despite everything tho, I have a very strong and incredible feeling that I will at least make it to 30 weeks, that to me will be like a HUGE milestone and every week after that will be a bonus. I know with the weight of the baby as she gets bigger itll put a larger strain on my cervix. I guess it must be like a motherly instinct or something, although I might be wrong, but I do believe very strongly that I will get to 30 weeks.. Also, praying A LOT, I know God is by my side and he will help me and my baby through this journey. Once again, thank u sooo much :hugs::flower:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Ok so I'm 25. 3 and I am having some discomfort breathing. I also have like extra mucus in my nose and throat but I'm not sick. It's driving me crazy. It's like I can't breath and when I eat I feel like I'm almost choking. Is it the belly getting bigger that's causing this??? I didn't have this with my daughter. Then again I wasn't on bed rest... Advice please. Also, what do you guys think the odds of the dr changing my bed rest maybe around 27 28 weeks since the baby is considered viable. I would love to be able to go sit on my patio !!!


----------



## Tink_0123

I run out of breath laying down, sitting up, even just standing up lol.. I read its the weight of the uterus pushing against ur organs. I do not have the mucus in my nose or throat tho, so I really don't know about that.

I do feel most of the times when I eat, my food feels like its right there, doesn't really go down so its really uncomfortable.

As far as ur bed rest, perhaps ur dr might loosen up on it depending on how ur cervix looks at the time. Keep ur FX and hope everything looks good down below so ur dr can loosen up a bit.


----------



## baby_maybe

I have felt like I can't breathe since about 25 weeks or maybe sooner than that. It doesn't seem to be getting worse, but I definitely attribute it to the baby being high up, as he has been from quite early on. I constantly have to readjust my position when I'm on the couch as if I'm too reclined I feel like I'm suffocating. Sitting up at the table or standing its not noticeable really and when I'm in bed on my side it's the only time I get real relief from that feeling.

I don't have any of the mucus though so not sure what that could be :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Where is my ich??? Are you ok??? Lizzie, how are you??


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats hope.


----------



## Hope2302

@ tink, I hope ur faith is made into action and you get to 30 weeks and beyond will have u in my prayers tonight.:hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Thank u very much Hope.. I really appreciate it :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

What a sweet bunch !


----------



## lch28

hi ladies, im sorry i havent posted..
i have to go back and read everything still, but i am okay! lol. LO is still cooking thank god. I lost my internet for days! it was awful. 

ive been having a really rough time with FOB.. he just doesnt want to accept that i dont want to get back together. Sometimes i wonder if im doing the right thing. I just think of the type of man he is, and the thought of my son being a witness to it is just not okay with me. FOB is the way he is, because his father is a total ass. He is horrible to his wife and FOB learned from that. He says hes changed but how can i forgive him? How can i trust that he wont ever act that way ever again, especially in front of our child? I have no plans of not letting him see LO etc, i want him to be part of his life.. but when we are together all he does is fight with me.


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch - you are doing the RIGHT THING by turning down your ex. You left him for a reason. Always remember that. :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

lch28 said:


> hi ladies, im sorry i havent posted..
> i have to go back and read everything still, but i am okay! lol. LO is still cooking thank god. I lost my internet for days! it was awful.
> 
> ive been having a really rough time with FOB.. he just doesnt want to accept that i dont want to get back together. Sometimes i wonder if im doing the right thing. I just think of the type of man he is, and the thought of my son being a witness to it is just not okay with me. FOB is the way he is, because his father is a total ass. He is horrible to his wife and FOB learned from that. He says hes changed but how can i forgive him? How can i trust that he wont ever act that way ever again, especially in front of our child? I have no plans of not letting him see LO etc, i want him to be part of his life.. but when we are together all he does is fight with me.

Well it seems as if you are having secound thoughts and TBH no one can decide what you should or should not do except for you. If you think he has changed and you want to give it another try then you should do it. Think about it and make the decision you think is best for you and your 
LO.:thumbup:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies <3


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> thanks ladies <3

Ich. Time will tell. You're pregnant and your number one right now is LO. Wait until he gets here and hormones are clear before you go back. Let Lo keep cooking and fob can wait. He can be a dad without you all being together. Just take care of you right now because no one knows what you need more than you. Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## stephb1981

Thankyou so much for replying. I got all the info i have from google and the doctor told me not very much!As of now im resting as much as i can and i dont feel to bad(fingers crossed) I just cant believe there are so many women that have to go through this before they will do anything about it. What would it take for them to evaluate every women and include a cervical length scan into every ultrasound as it seems more common than they tell us! I hope everyone on here gets their miracle as reading through you have all been through so much xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Interesting question there, but personally I feel that scanning every woman would cause unecessary panic. Some women have short but strong cervixes naturally and these are the sort of ones which could be picked up and then treated without the need for intervention in the first place.

The other problem is that depending on how weak your cervix is, it could shorten anywhere between 12 and 20 weeks (it's most common between 16-18). So for example me, my cervix typically doesn't shorten until around 20 weeks (I'm at the stronger end of the scale), all scans prior to that show a length of around 4cm, so scanning me early I would get missed. It would only work if they were to do a tvu on every single woman, every two weeks until 24 weeks and that is just not a viable thing to do on the nhs. Nice thought though and I am grateful to have been diagnosed after one loss rather than several which is how it used to be and in some situations still is.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

I think drs should listen to patients more. Before I was diagnosed with IC this pregnancy I had bleeding issues, I was passing tissue, I was passing funky duscharge, and I felt pressure. All my midwife did was order an ultrasound and told me if I miscarry its my body's way of protecting itself. ??????? All that tissue was my mucus plug! If they would have done a tvu then ...12-13 weeks or so maybe my situation wouldn't have been so critical. They don't have to do routine tvu but at least listen to your patients.


----------



## baby_maybe

I agree there prayerful, if youve got symptoms of something not right they should listen and check you out more thouroughly. For me I've never had any symptoms whatsoever of my cervix thinning or dilating, so nothing could have been done for me any sooner than it ever has been iyswim :)


----------



## stephb1981

It just infuriates me that we have to go through so much before anything is done and it would be nice if they showed us that they are doing more to prevent this sort of thing happening than the wait and see tactic. When i miscarried earlier this year at 17 weeks i had been to the epau at 14 weeks with pain and pressure and all they did was scan to see if the baby was fine. They even discussed an internal scan but the tech said no need. I even told them i had loop treatment done for abnormal cells and they did nothing. In an ideal world women would be scanned more regularly between the 12 and 20 week scan. Especially first timers and women that have had previous surgery or difficult births. I know it wouldnt work for everybody but they would prevent more cases of this happening than they do now. I guess im just still a little angry with the nhs! Sorry ladies if ive opened a can of worms here! xxx


----------



## Agiboma

I also lost a baby @ 20 weeks because of IC and to be honest i agree with you Steph, the pain of loosing that baby was something i did not get over until i had my son and I still think of that baby i lost, which could have been avoided with proper care. IMO it should become standard procedure to measure cervix length. So no one has to go through the pain of losing a baby.


----------



## baby_maybe

To be honest steph, if you had a loop they should have been checking your cervix. I know they do here if you've had previous surgery, so that is negligence on the part of that particular hospital imo :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies <3

i agree as well regarding proper care.. I lost my daughter last February at 23 weeks, after 2 full weeks of calling the doctors with endless symptoms. Pressure and pain, loss of my mucous plug, lack of movement (if i felt it at all, it was extremely low, and thats bed because she was born breech) i kept asking for an internal check or cervical length check and they said it wasnt necessary, basically made me feel nuts.when i started bleeding, - get this - i call and they say "put your feet up and call if still bleeding in 2 hours" i refused and said i was coming in. Then, i waited for over an hour and a half to be seen, i kept asking the receptionist and she said they were busy! when i finally got seen, the nurse practitioner examines me and just goes "oh my, your 4 cm dilated and the baby is trying to deliver" ..

words can not describe how poorly i think it was handled.. i felt so much guilt for so long for actually listening when they said everything was fine. I should have just gone to the hospital. i am positive it could have been helped if they listened a week prior

needless to say im soo happy i found a good doc


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> thanks ladies <3
> 
> i agree as well regarding proper care.. I lost my daughter last February at 23 weeks, after 2 full weeks of calling the doctors with endless symptoms. Pressure and pain, loss of my mucous plug, lack of movement (if i felt it at all, it was extremely low, and thats bed because she was born breech) i kept asking for an internal check or cervical length check and they said it wasnt necessary, basically made me feel nuts.when i started bleeding, - get this - i call and they say "put your feet up and call if still bleeding in 2 hours" i refused and said i was coming in. Then, i waited for over an hour and a half to be seen, i kept asking the receptionist and she said they were busy! when i finally got seen, the nurse practitioner examines me and just goes "oh my, your 4 cm dilated and the baby is trying to deliver" ..
> 
> words can not describe how poorly i think it was handled.. i felt so much guilt for so long for actually listening when they said everything was fine. I should have just gone to the hospital. i am positive it could have been helped if they listened a week prior
> 
> needless to say im soo happy i found a good doc

Omg ich, that's so crazy.. So sorry :cry:


----------



## baby_maybe

That is crazy, as I said before I'm all for them taking us seriously if we are exhibiting worrying symptoms, but that doesnt occur with everyone. With my loss at 24 weeks I didn't know anything was wrong until I was in full blown labour and I arrived at the hospital already fully dilated, she was born not long after I got there. Of course if I'd had symptoms for a week or more before and they hadn't taken me seriously I would extremely upset too, but in the circumstances I arrived in they really couldn't have done more than they did.

The consultant I saw after that happened was great and decided to give me regular cervical length scans as a precaution because they didn't know what had caused the labour other than I had a big infection. Luckily when he detected thinning and funnelling at 24 weeks (again I had no symptoms beforehand) he was willing to place an emergency suture even though I had bulging membranes by then. His willingness got my dd2 from 24 to 32 weeks and that I believe saved her life :) I had the same approach with dd3 (different consultant) and had another emergency suture at 20 weeks, which took that pregnanacy to term. This time and last I was lucky enough to finally have a consultant that was willing with my history to place elective sutures both times. I'm glad this is the last time I'm doing this, it really is the most nerve wracking time of my life, but at the same time I'm so greatful to have been given the opportunity through medical intervention to birth 3 healthy babies :)

I'll get down off my soap box now! Happy new year ladies :)


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, baby im so happy that you have 3 beautiful babies + one on the way! it really is amazing what the stitch does. im eternally greatful that there is an option for us IC ladies


----------



## Agiboma

Happy new year to all, If you celebrate it!!!


----------



## angel229

Happy new year ladies x x x x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ich 28 im so sorry for your loss. i lost my little boy at the beginning of the year and my story is almost identical to yours. i went to the hospital numerous times complaining of pressure, pains, loss of mucus plug, backache and just the feeling my baby would be born soon. i saw lots of consultants and midwives over weeks and none of them helped me. they just told me everythings fine. then i gave birth at 22 weeks.

I truly believe the hospital should have listend and if they did my little boy would be here today x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also can any one advise me when i need to see my consultant as i am 8 weeks and need a cervical stitch with this pregnancy but i havnt heard anything from a consultant yet. I dont know if i should have already and how long to wait. Im wanting to have the stitch asap xx


----------



## lch28

twinkle im so sorry hun, its awful how the one person who is supposed to listen in these situations doesnt. i had so much anger with them for so long. I let go of it , but i just wish someone would have listened. 

are you getting an elective stitch? if so it should be placed between 12 - 14 weeks. mine was put in at 12 weeks


----------



## Tink_0123

Happy New Year ladies!! Wishing everyone a wonderful 2013 filled with joy and happiness with the arrival of our little munchkins :flower::hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Twinkle, usually the OB puts in the stitch and you follow up with the specialist and OB. That's if all this is elective. You may not have been referred yet because your OB knows he will put it in. I would follow up though as soon as you can. 

To all the ladies who have had losses, I'm sorry to hear. No one wants to lose a child at any stage. However you all are very strong and so much stronger. We were fortunate enough to be able to conceive and unfortunately weren't paid close attention to by our physicians. One thing is learned though, speak up. We've all learned to open our mouths and advocate Better for ourselves. Losses hurt but at least you were able to share your story with someone else and help them due to your loss. I pray we all forgive and find ways to move past it and love where we are and what we have. Some things we will neve forget and sometimes shouldn't forget but the sun will continue to rise and set and so shall we. On a more positive note.... At least all of us who are still pregnant know we'll deliver sometime THISyear.. :) big horay for all the beautiful healthy 2013 babies! Lets all type our due date, gender of the baby if known, name of baby if you have one and two pregnancy goals. I we keep our minds on the positive and continue to encourage one another this journey can be a lot better!
Baby girl Melissa- due April 11,2013
Goal one: to be in tune with my body and speak up when I should so i can be at peace knowing I did all I could 
Goal two: to have a baby shower for her ( maybe week 30-32) while she's still cooking


----------



## DAYDAY24

Due june 19 twins
Goal one stop stressing so much
Goal two become more excited and connected with pregnancy


----------



## Tink_0123

Audrey is due April 6th

Goal 1: Make it to 30 weeks and beyond
Goal 2: Have a healthy baby at the end of this journey


----------



## baby_maybe

Twinkle - not sure if you're in the uk or not, but I saw my consultant after my 12 weeks scan and that was when he booked my elective suture in for 15 weeks :)

Baby boy Ruben is due 4/5th March 2013
Goal 1: already reached my 30 week goal :happydance:
Goal 2: to get through the rest of this pregnancy, especially to week 36 and stitch removal and bring home a term baby at the end :)


----------



## Agiboma

Baby Girl: Abbie or Samantha due April 4th 2013, but will have a scheduled c section around Mid March @37 weeks

First Goal: make it to 25+2 date a delivered my son
Second Goal: Make it to term 37 weeks


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Audrey is due April 6th
> 
> Goal 1: Make it to 30 weeks and beyond
> Goal 2: Have a healthy baby at the end of this journey

Pretty name!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> Baby Girl: Abbie or Samantha due April 4th 2013, but will have a scheduled c section around Mid March @37 weeks
> 
> First Goal: make it to 25+2 date a delivered my son
> Second Goal: Make it to term 37 weeks

Samantha is pretty!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

A lot of us are due in the first or second week of April! Cool. I'm a scheduled section but my OB first said he wanted me to not go past 38 weeks because I had a previous section. Now he wants me to go to 39.... Any insight ladies?


----------



## Agiboma

When i delivered my son they said nothing past 37 weeks ever because of the cut i had with him, the cut my uterus twice in the shape of an upside down letter "T" anyhow now my DR is saying 38 weeks. I was happy with 37 weeks and thats what i planned for we have not set the date as yet because we are still taking it week by week.


----------



## lch28

Baby boy - Jonathon (i think) due February 15, 2013

goal one - make it to 38 weeks
goal two - be the best mama i can be =] 

i have so many appointments. starting Jan 7th, i have two every week. one ultrasound/NST and one OB appt!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> When i delivered my son they said nothing past 37 weeks ever because of the cut i had with him, the cut my uterus twice in the shape of an upside down letter "T" anyhow now my DR is saying 38 weeks. I was happy with 37 weeks and thats what i planned for we have not set the date as yet because we are still taking it week by week.

Thanks. I had a low bikini cut so that allows me an extra week but I'm cool with 37 weeks! Lol


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> Baby boy - Jonathon (i think) due February 15, 2013
> 
> goal one - make it to 38 weeks
> goal two - be the best mama i can be =]
> 
> i have so many appointments. starting Jan 7th, i have two every week. one ultrasound/NST and one OB appt!

Ich I still can't believe your almost 34 weeks. Geese your time is flying. Any advice for a almost 26 Weeker...? I just want off this strict bed rest!!! Silly ol .5 cm cervix!


----------



## ShelbyLC

I love all your babies' names!

Since I don't think I've posted it here yet: Happy New Year! I hope 2013 is great for everyone - including your LOs :flower:

My goals for the year:

1. Try my hardest to be a good mother to my girls.
2. Continue to stand my ground and do what *I* believe is best for my girls, no matter what family thinks.
3. Keep my car and kitchen clean! :haha:


----------



## lch28

prayerful, just hang in there babe. what, if anything, can you do? or are you on total strict bed rest? i was on mbr from 20-28, strict from 28-30, and now im not really on it anymore! 

^ shelby, i have such difficulty keeping my car clean! my entire room/apartment is spotless, but my car forget it. it needs a good clean/car wash before LO is here!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Sorry I haven't been on much girls. Boy did I not realise how much of my time/life would be taken over having a 3 week old and a toddler!! I hope everyone is well. When I get chance i will scroll through past posts to have a catchup! 

Happy New year! 

Hope to see more term babies coming out of this thread! 

xxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> prayerful, just hang in there babe. what, if anything, can you do? or are you on total strict bed rest? i was on mbr from 20-28, strict from 28-30, and now im not really on it anymore!
> 
> ^ shelby, i have such difficulty keeping my car clean! my entire room/apartment is spotless, but my car forget it. it needs a good clean/car wash before LO is here!

Well my peri is strict. At my 22 week appt he told me he wanted to put on the " full court press". He started me on antibiotics ibuprofen for two days and nifedipine.He said he wanted me laying on my sides and only up for a quick shower and run to the bathroom. My OB on my last appointment said take it easy, told me I could shower daily, drink wine for contractions lol, and take a bath!!!! So confusing. So I have an appointment with the peri on Monday and OB on Wednesday... I'm asking for MODIFIED!! Lol I know I'm not going to do much. But to know the dr said ok to daily showers and sitting up will be cool! Lol


----------



## baby_maybe

:wave: hi hopeful, hope you had a good Xmas. I think lch is next in line to have a baby and me after that! Crazy! I remember when I joined this thread there were so many ladies more pregnant than me!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Baby girl - no name yet..due may 20, 2013!

Goal #1 - make it to 28-30 weeks & took off bedrest lol
Goal #2 - make it to 36 weeks!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies and Happy New Year to you all!! :hugs: Looking forward to lots of full term babies (or near enough) in 2013. :happydance:

I know that you don't believe it when you're sitting the 'wrong' side of 30wks, but most of you will end up achieving your dream of a third trimester baby, even after all hope seems to have been lost. Don't give up my lovelies :hugs:

Hoping everyone is Ok? Have I missed anything, or is there anything I need to answer? I've been flat out entertaining relatives this past week and have lost touch with the thread a little. If anyone would like my thoughts on anything then please give me a nudge - so much quicker than reading back over several pages when I only have the odd few minutes here and there. I love Christmas, but it will be so nice to get back to normal! ;) xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey lizzie I have been really achy back hips and lower Abdomen kinda sore feeling.Do u think its a problem


----------



## lch28

hi hopeful glad to hear from you hun <3

am i next?!?!! thats crazy! lol. seems like yesterday i was asking questions about getting my stitch in!


----------



## Firehol

Happy new year everyone. Sorry not been on- a wee bit busy with hospital trips!!

Update on amber. I roomed in for 3 nights at the hospital and on sunday they said one more day to get her weight up a but more then she could come home. I went home to get more supplies and when I returned her temp had dropped and she was back in a heated cot. 

Meltdown to say the least! So she is still not home but she was weighed this morning and has put 63grams on and out if her cot this morning also. So hopefully not much longer. 

My milk has rapidly reduced and think it is down to the stress of almost getting her home to then have the setback. 
Although I had told myself her weight would be and issue and it would be another day and not to get my hopes up. It still really affected me. 

Hope all is well with everyone. Xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: Try thinking of it that every day in there is another day closer to getting home :)

Hi lizzie, nice to hear from you. Christmas time is very busy around here too! Hope you had a lovely one and a great new year :)


----------



## Agiboma

@firhol :hugs: hang in their she will be home with you soon


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

@ firehol keep drinking and pumping. Production may go down but try to keep it coming and it should pick back up. She will be home very soon. I had setbacks like that with my daughter but trust they won't let her go before she's ready. My daughter left and never went back... Think of it that way. You want a safe and healthy baby home!! Xxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Penuche, haven't heard from u. How are things???


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just left doc cervix measuring the same babies weigh 6 ozs at 16 weeks


----------



## baby_maybe

What was your cervix before dayday? If its not changed I would say that's good news :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

3 cm 3 weeks ago


----------



## DAYDAY24

I lost my son at 16 weeks so excited .the twins also measured a couple day ahead.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

3cm is a great length with twins at 16 weeks, I'm glad you're letting yourself get excited, in our situation it's not easy to do!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks baby Im still scared just trying to think positive!


----------



## DAYDAY24

You must really be excited to be at 31 weeks your baby will be here in know time !!!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Day, was it 3cm abdominal or tvu? Just curious as mine was 3.7 at 19 weeks 4 days abdominal but 2.1-2.6 by tvu..


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks dayday. I am excited now, but strangely still nervous too! I've got a lot of pain with my hips and knees at the moment too, so if he wanted to put in an appearance a little early I certainly wouldn't complain! Preferably not in the next 4-5 weeks though :haha:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Well i got my 14 week cervix scan after all after being taken to hospital by ambulence with bleeding, contractions, heart palpertationg, high blood pressure and rapid pluse, Good news is baby is fine, cervix looks nice and long apparently not sure of measurement but was nice and long, and no funelling despite worrys that my cervix was possibly slightly open all seems well. I feel fine now other than having a stinking cold and we are still none the wiser what the hell happened but we are now on track for more monitoring and i'm to go straight in/ contact them staight away if i have any worrys.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lol baby I already have pain in hips and back not complaining as long as babies stay cooking lol! Im sure u will forget all the pains when you hold your baby.

Sweer thats good to know baby is healthy.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies - Day, the pain in your back and hips is very usual with twins and I'm sorry to say doesn't get any less as they grow. Everything I felt at the very end with a singleton, I experienced from as early as 12wks with two babies on board! Great to hear your cervix is still looking good :) Mine measured about 3 at 18wks so you're doing well :) xx

Firehol - feeling your pain honey :hugs: Evie was supposed to come home at 39wks gestational age after 15 long wks 'inside', then they discovered she had retinopathy (side effect of supplementary oxygen in micro preemies), and she needed immediate eye surgery! I broke down very publicly for the first time that day, I was gutted :( When you've got the end in your sights it's heartbreaking to be set back - even if it's only by a day or two. Don't worry darlin', your day will come, and it will be all the more wonderful when it does :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Lovely Ich - how did I know you'd be serving that baby of yours an eviction notice in the end lol. Bet you never thought you'd be at this point when we met all those weeks ago. It's brilliant that you're on the home straight, so so happy for you :hugs: (Ladies, take heart)


----------



## lch28

awww thanks hun, i cant believe it im just so thrilled..

i am worried about something non cervix related though. this darn gestational diabetes =\ i feel like ive had high numbers and my doctor doesnt seem concerend about them. today, my fundal height was measuring 36 weeks!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Amy it was tvu


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks lizziev


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> awww thanks hun, i cant believe it im just so thrilled..
> 
> i am worried about something non cervix related though. this darn gestational diabetes =\ i feel like ive had high numbers and my doctor doesnt seem concerend about them. today, my fundal height was measuring 36 weeks!

Ich don't worry too much about the diabetes. It's very hard to control during pregnancy and resolves pretty quick after delivery. One of the reasons they really test for it is so they can watch the baby after birth for underdeveloped organs ( not common in full termers) and to make sure his sugar doesn't get low after delivery. Imagine trying to regulate your blood sugar, really?? Your too busy making a baby!! Lol you have cravings weight and hormones so breathe easy. I would only be concerned if it gets high and stays there. Or if you have symptoms, excess fatigue, severe nausea, vision problems, uncontrollable hunger or thirst... This is my nursing perspective... When your a patient however, you go nuts and worry. Trust me I'm nuts about everything ! Lol you're doing great.....!!! 

I had a question for you, how was your cervix measuring at 26 weekS? I go to my peri Monday and I'm kind of worried because it was .5 last visit 3 weeks ago :/


----------



## lch28

thanks hun.. im going to call my diabetic counselor tomorrow again if i dont hear from her by late afternoon.. 

as far as my cervix at 26 weeks i cant be sure. at 20 weeks it was 2.9 cm, at 21 weeks it was 2.9 cm. i didnt get checked again until 28 weeks when it went down to 1.3 cm. and funnelled to my stitch. however, it was the same length at 30 and 31 weeks. a massive change doesnt neccesarily indicate labor is coming. they are not going to check it anymore


----------



## AmyLouise89

Update: baby & everything is great! uterus & baby is 3cm higher than a normal 20 week pregnant woman so thats fantastic news! Also I'm no longer on bedrest since everything is going great! Dr wasn't happy tho cause he ordered a tvu when they did my ultrasound last Friday..which the tech did one kinda but didn't turn it into Dr & told him she didn't do one...so he was mad at ultrasound tech. He checked me manually & everything is great! not gonna overdue it tho..just happy I can clean & get off couch now lol


----------



## lch28

amazing news hun!


----------



## Agiboma

sweetbuthyper said:


> Well i got my 14 week cervix scan after all after being taken to hospital by ambulence with bleeding, contractions, heart palpertationg, high blood pressure and rapid pluse, Good news is baby is fine, cervix looks nice and long apparently not sure of measurement but was nice and long, and no funelling despite worrys that my cervix was possibly slightly open all seems well. I feel fine now other than having a stinking cold and we are still none the wiser what the hell happened but we are now on track for more monitoring and i'm to go straight in/ contact them staight away if i have any worrys.

Glad to hear all is well


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news Amy :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey guys just wondering, I'm on meds every 4 hrs for contractions but starting yesterday I think they may have started to come back. Lo likes to lay very low and hardly ever comes up. I feels like she's moving just down there so I can't tell what's what. Are these just growing pains. The lower part of my abdomen just feels so full. Is it just her growing?? At this point my daughter was 2 pounds and 14 inches... I don't know. My stitch is still there no back pain. What did you guys feel like around 26 weeks? ( I hit my second goal of 26 weeks today!!! Yay:))


----------



## Agiboma

im in 3rd tri, first time ever for me YEAH!!!!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> im in 3rd tri, first time ever for me YEAH!!!!

Nice agiboma:flower:


----------



## Tink_0123

Woohoo.. Congrats Abigoma! Ill b joining u on Sat.. Im looking forward to it.


----------



## lch28

congrats abigoma!!

prayerful do you feel like the pain is coming and going at regular intervals? if not id just say its a normal pregnancy thing. with a stitch you will feel more uncomfortable earlier then you would in a non stitch pregnancy


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> congrats abigoma!!
> 
> prayerful do you feel like the pain is coming and going at regular intervals? if not id just say its a normal pregnancy thing. with a stitch you will feel more uncomfortable earlier then you would in a non stitch pregnancy

It's totally sporadic. No pattern to it. I do notice that right after I have to urge to urinate I don't know if the full bladder triggering it or vice versa. On well.. Time will tell.


----------



## baby_maybe

:happydance: agiboma, I remember the first time I got to third tri after my loss :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

baby_maybe said:


> :happydance: agiboma, I remember the first time I got to third tri after my loss :)

Baby how long did your 32 Weeker stay in the nicu?


----------



## baby_maybe

We were really lucky with her as she only stayed in for around 3 weeks. I'd had steroids and then had a really long drawn out labour, because they didn't want to remove my stitch until they'd found a hospital with a nicu space for her (my local one didn't have one). I think I was in labour for around 5 days altogether and they didn't take the stitch out until the final day when I'd already reached 6cms.

She was in an incubator for the first night with some additional oxygen and then from the second day was in a cot in air. She was tube fed to start with and I can't remember when exactly she moved to bottles, but it was definitely not more than half way through her stay.


----------



## lch28

^^ did you have an emergency stitch with her ?


----------



## AmyLouise89

I'm laying in bed & my stomach just suddenly got super tight/hard...is this normal????


----------



## ShelbyLC

AmyLouise89 said:


> I'm laying in bed & my stomach just suddenly got super tight/hard...is this normal????

Sounds like a contraction - probably Braxton Hicks. As long as you aren't having them regularly, it's normal. :thumbup: If you have more than 5 an hour (I think that's the correct number?) you should go get checked.


----------



## lch28

yeah, more then 5 an hour you should call up. once i had them 3 min apart for like 45 min! ah


----------



## AmyLouise89

Ok haven't had one since & its been almost 2 hours..gonna try to get some sleep..might call Dr in morning for my own peace of mind :)


----------



## baby_maybe

I get BH all the time Amy. They're never regular and not painful, but they are a side effect of having a stitch for me. Ive had them since about 19 weeks this time round, was from about week 24 last time.

lch - yes, my emergency stitch was inserted at 24 weeks with bulging membranes with her. I was very lucky that my consultant was willing to place it that late, but it certainly did the job.


----------



## lch28

so glad he was willing too hun..

ive always wondered whats the point where they wont put a stitch in? with Sophia they said they wouldnt, my membranes were bulging and i was 3 -4 cm. i always wondered if any doctor could have done it. do they not do it if your dilated?


----------



## lambgal

A lot will depend on the dr's comfort level but normally once you hit 4cm they will not put in a cerclage.

Thought I would join you ladies. I am 31w 5d with a little boy and in strict bed rest was released from hospital bedrest 2 weeks ago. Had my cerclage placed at 12w and was only at 1cm left of my cervix at that time. I had a 30 weeker in October of last year after I lost his twin brother at 20 weeks due to IC but managed to carry his brother with some help. My OB has told me from the start I would probably not make it past 34 weeks and this will be a repeat c-section again.

Anyone who has had repeat cerclages when did you deliver? I am on Procardia every 6 hours and visteril as needed for contractions.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey iambgal when you got your cerclage at 12 weeks where you put on bedrest?


----------



## lambgal

I have been on Modified bedrest my whole pregnancy then was put on strict bedrest at 25weeks. Last pregnancy we did not know I had an IC and I had a cerclage placed the day after I lost Joshua and then some dumb dr told me I had an infection when I didn't and took it out at 24 weeks and they wanted me to deliver at 25 weeks. This time it started out as a twin pregnancy as well but lost twin b at 8 weeks, and had cerclage placed just before 12 weeks. I started having contraction at 16 weeks with both pregnancies. My ob treats me like I am his daughter though and he is very very cautious with me.


----------



## lch28

I am sorry for your losses hun, this is my first stitch pregnancy after losing my daughter at 23 weeks in February. i also had an elective cerclage placed at 12 weeks and i am now 34 weeks! wish u the best <3


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm not sure about how dilated I was, I was just aware that my cervix was very short with bulging membranes. I remember being very tilted on the bed in theatre though, so he was obviously using the gravity to help get the membranes out of the way.

Hi lambgal, sorry for your losses :hugs: I'm on my fourth suture (2nd elective one, the first 2 were emergency ones). The first emergency one I delivered at 32+5, the second emergency one was done on a funnelling cervix at 20 weeks and I went to 40+6. The first elective I had placed at 14 weeks and I went to 41+3 (yes really!) and this second elective one I had placed at 15 weeks and I'm still going strong. Consultant thinks I will go to term again, so do I now! I've never been on bed rest for any of my sutures, but do take it easier than normal. Having read a lot of the stories on this thread I do believe that my cervix is probably at the stronger end of incompetent, I've never funnelled before 20 weeks that I'm aware of and don't usually suffer any complications once I have a suture placed.

Good luck with the remainder of your pregnancy, keep us updated in here we're a friendly little bunch :)


----------



## lambgal

thanks, last pregnancy I was short at 16 weeks and at 18 weeks my water broke at 18 weeks and was a fingertip dilated and at 20 weeks I delivered twin a, but never went into pre term labor or fully dilated with him. At 28 weeks something felt off so my ob checked me and I was 2 cm dilated with bulging membranes and so I was placed back on hospital strict bed rest and he came in daily and did abdominal sono to check on dilation and in 10 days I dilated to an 8 with no contractions. but since Twin b was transverse they just did a c-section that morning and so I was never induced.

This time around I am having lots of nauseousness and abdominal tightness, oh and lots of cervix pain and back pain, but as of yesterday I was still closed.


----------



## Agiboma

Welcome lambgal and sorry for your prior loss.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Happy that things are going well for you Ismbgal . Praying for you and baby


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Welcome lambgal. Sorry for your previous sad experiences. Glad to see you are doing well though. This is an awesome thread so take advantage of all the support :) all the best. :) xx


----------



## Babyduo

Hi all! I'm 19 weeks with twins. I have had never had a problem with IC previously and had my babies born full term. I saw a perinatologist yesterday and my cervix was measured and he said it was borderline (2.7). They are rechecking it in 2 weeks and he did start me on progesterone supp even though he said it is not proven to help in twin pregnancies. I'm a little worried about being short this early. He said they would only do a cerclage as a last result as they aren't recommended in a twin pregnancy and could cause labor itself. He said once I get to 24 weeks we have more options. I'm just wondering how much risk is there to ptl with a 2.7 ? Does it usually continue to shorten? I have BH already as well he could even see some during the US.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Babyduo said:


> Hi all! I'm 19 weeks with twins. I have had never had a problem with IC previously and had my babies born full term. I saw a perinatologist yesterday and my cervix was measured and he said it was borderline (2.7). They are rechecking it in 2 weeks and he did start me on progesterone supp even though he said it is not proven to help in twin pregnancies. I'm a little worried about being short this early. He said they would only do a cerclage as a last result as they aren't recommended in a twin pregnancy and could cause labor itself. He said once I get to 24 weeks we have more options. I'm just wondering how much risk is there to ptl with a 2.7 ? Does it usually continue to shorten? I have BH already as well he could even see some during the US.

Welcome babyduo. 2.7 isn't bad but it is somewhat short. Unfortunately not all drs like to do a cerclage. The risky part is that if after 24 weeks you shorten significantly there are few that will do a cerclage. What can discuss with him is bed rest And maybe nifedipine to slow down or stop the Braxton hicks. In spite of what literature says, I personally think frequent BH can cause your cervix to change. I was started on nifedipine at 22 weeks for Braxton hicks which got me to a cervix of 0.5 cm. things have been better since but i don't know where my cervix is now. I do have a stitch which was emergent and placed at 17 Weeks with bulging and total funneling. In twin pregnancy it's my understanding that things that would happen later in a singleton happen eArlier. It's very possible that the cervix will shorten its just a matter of when which is the mystery ... Unfortunately. There are some ladies on here who had great previous pregnancies but the twins did a number on the cervix. Hopefully one of them will chime in soon and shed some light for you. Good luck and not worry just yet!:hugs:


----------



## lch28

babyduo 2.7 really isnt bad. my cervix was also 2.7 at 20 weeks


----------



## AmyLouise89

The joys of pregnancy..this baby has been using my bladder as a punching/kicking bag all day & I keep dribbling Pee everytime & feel like I gotta Pee but barely do when I go bathroom.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> The joys of pregnancy..this baby has been using my bladder as a punching/kicking bag all day & I keep dribbling Pee everytime & feel like I gotta Pee but barely do when I go bathroom.

Drink lots of fluids and keep an eye on it to make sure it's not An infection brewing. Hope lo gives you a break from the bathroom!! I guess the bladder is the most interesting organ in there!! Lol


----------



## AmyLouise89

I just got over a bladder infection but still on strong antibiotics just to be safe. I'm very prone to any infections..Dr even put me on antibiotics & hibiclens for a pimple on chin (the huge yucky boil type)..just in case it has staph infection in it..lol hes super cautious!


----------



## Agiboma

was up all last night with irregular contractions and baby balling up and doing all sort of movements i feel fine this morning but gonna take it easy and i have my ob appointment int he morning.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds similar to what I had on Friday night agiboma! Here a quick version of it!

When I went to bed on Friday night I kept getting braxton hicks and they were coming regularly, so I got up had a drink and got back in bed, had a couple more and started wondering of I should call to go in and then they must have settled down because I fell asleep and woke up in the morning with no more. So we get ready and go out to meet friends and I go to the bathroom and I see blood in my underwear and immediately think great, that means a trip to get checked because of my history :dohh: So off we go to the hospital and iget put on the monitor, baby is fine and wriggling away, then I get everything else checked as well as a speculum by the doctor and another swab taken (goodness knows how many I've had done now this pregnanacy!) and then she checks the ctg and confirms baby is fine, my cervix is long and closed (phew!) and there is no sign of anymore bleeding :)
Away we go, in less than an hour of being there, and meet up with our friends for lunch :). Little wotsit is just trying to keep me on my toes I think :haha:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi again everyone. im nearly 9 weeks pregnant and currently waiting to see my consultant to book an appointment for my stitch to be put in. i just cant wait until it is in as i am so very worried. today i have started having pelvic pressure and i am so scared im going to miscarry before i have the stitch put in place. has any one had pressure this early before? I cant help but worry. I just wish the stitch was already in. pregnancy is so worrying :-( im extreamly scared that this baby wont make it and i cant cope losing another one. any advice would be greatly appreciated. thank you xx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma and baby maybe, I guess this is the phase where we start having BH because I get them just about daily. From morning sickness to fatigue to cerclage to bed rest to BH! Lol the joys.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi again everyone. im nearly 9 weeks pregnant and currently waiting to see my consultant to book an appointment for my stitch to be put in. i just cant wait until it is in as i am so very worried. today i have started having pelvic pressure and i am so scared im going to miscarry before i have the stitch put in place. has any one had pressure this early before? I cant help but worry. I just wish the stitch was already in. pregnancy is so worrying :-( im extreamly scared that this baby wont make it and i cant cope losing another one. any advice would be greatly appreciated. thank you xx

Twinkle hi. I don't much about your situation ... You didn't give much background. However in all honesty before 12 weeks the risk of miscarriage is greater than after 12 weeks and has nothing to do with IC. IC does not cause presSure At 9 weeks. The uterus is maybe just a little bigger than its normal size and the baby's weight is minimal. Pressure could be something else. A stitch right this second wouldn't change the outcome of anything As of right now so breathe easy. From what I understand most elective stitches are placed between 12 and 14 weeks before changes occur to the cervix. Things are scary I know but it's too early to start worrying Hun. Talk to your OB and let them know All your concerns. As of right now, rest stay hydrated and take it easy. :) hugs


----------



## chocolatecat

hello ladies,

I wonder if you could give me some advice? I had a pre-pregnancy stitch put in by Prof Bennett in London, following a 22 week loss (probably IC due to my unicornate uterus).
I'm now 13+5 and been full of cold the last week so really not done much but lie around. yesterday I was more active as we had family over, but I still took it fairly easy.
When I put my progesterone in this morning, there was a bit of blood, and again just now when I wiped. I've stayed off my feet all day, but I'm really worried. Because it's sunday there's no one I can call! Is there any chance that all my coughing from the chest infection is causing the stitch to wiggle or something and causing a bit of bleeding??

As I'm sure you can imagine I'm very worried. I don't have any serious cramps, but there's all sorts of tugging and pulling feelings going on down there.
Any advice or suggestions? thanks!


----------



## ShelbyLC

chocolatecat said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> I wonder if you could give me some advice? I had a pre-pregnancy stitch put in by Prof Bennett in London, following a 22 week loss (probably IC due to my unicornate uterus).
> I'm now 13+5 and been full of cold the last week so really not done much but lie around. yesterday I was more active as we had family over, but I still took it fairly easy.
> When I put my progesterone in this morning, there was a bit of blood, and again just now when I wiped. I've stayed off my feet all day, but I'm really worried. Because it's sunday there's no one I can call! Is there any chance that all my coughing from the chest infection is causing the stitch to wiggle or something and causing a bit of bleeding??
> 
> As I'm sure you can imagine I'm very worried. I don't have any serious cramps, but there's all sorts of tugging and pulling feelings going on down there.
> Any advice or suggestions? thanks!

Welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss and congratulations on your pregnancy! :hugs:

Is the blood red or brown-ish? Are you able to go to A&E to get checked out? If it's fresh/red blood, it would be good to know where it's coming from. Most of the time when ladies from this thread go get checked for bleeding, it's got nothing to do with the stitch, but it definitely never hurts to be checked. :thumbup:


----------



## chistiana

Chocolatecat, hi, i used to be part of this thread when i was pg but now i just like to pop in and read positive stories now and again and that s how i got to read your post. I was in roughly the same situation so i thought i d answer... I have a bicornuate uterus n two mc hense the elective stitch. Roughly around 20 weeks i had a really bad cought (turned out to be bronchites) and kept coughing and getting little spots of blood. I went to get checked and the doc said that all the coughing was shaking things up and the spots of blood were probably a result of all the coughing and the ends of the stitch. So i wouldnt worry about it. Of course if you still have concerns tomorrow do call in and get it checked for your own peace of mind.


----------



## chocolatecat

Thank you ladies!
It is red. Its a tiny amount, but so worrying. I just have no idea who to call with it being Sunday. a and e didnt cross my mind! Ive not told DH as don't want to worry him. We've got a hundred things to worry about right now and I don't want to add to it. 
Maybe I should ring nhs direct??


----------



## lch28

^^ the progesterone suppositories made me spot sometimes


----------



## baby_maybe

I had a really bad cough with a stitch in last pregnancy and i ended up spotting for a day or so with it. My consultant said it was probably a result of the coughing irritating the stitch. I wouldn't worry too much, but you should be able to call the maternity dept at your hospital and get checked out at triage there. That's where I go when I have any concerns :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi prayful thank you for your advice. I went to hospital to get checked out and was told not to worry. Im scheduled for an internal scan to check the length of my cervix on tuesday but im worried now that the internal scan will arragavate my cervix :( so worried lately. Im hoping all is well though xx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi prayful thank you for your advice. I went to hospital to get checked out and was told not to worry. Im scheduled for an internal scan to check the length of my cervix on tuesday but im worried now that the internal scan will arragavate my cervix :( so worried lately. Im hoping all is well though xx

The internal scan won't aggregate your cervix. They don't manipulate the probe. The internAl scan is the most accurate way to measure your cervical length. If you keep worrying like this, you will literally drive yourself insane. You have atleast 30 more weeks. Chill girlie lol!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Oh i know im driving myself insane already with the worrying lol. 
Thank you for the advice i cant wait till this stitch is in so i can relax a little x


----------



## AmyLouise89

My ob told me to check my temp 4x a day & to go to l&d if it gets over 100. Well earlier it was 100.1 but I think ive caught my step daughters cold cause ive had a runny nose today. I think he meant 100 cause its a sign of infection but since its prob a head cold I don't think I should rush to labor & delivery..what do y'all think? Also I took tylenol & fever broke fast.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> My ob told me to check my temp 4x a day & to go to l&d if it gets over 100. Well earlier it was 100.1 but I think ive caught my step daughters cold cause ive had a runny nose today. I think he meant 100 cause its a sign of infection but since its prob a head cold I don't think I should rush to labor & delivery..what do y'all think? Also I took tylenol & fever broke fast.

I would stay hydrated and see. If its a cold I don't know what they could do. Given your daughter is sick I would think its that. You were on antibiotics so if its an infection like bacteria you wouldn't have a fever. If it goes up or won't break then go in.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Yea I'm still on strong antibiotics..surprised I caught a cold lol


----------



## Agiboma

Welcome chocolatecat. Im feeling better. its braxton hicks time for us i guess. I rather go through this a 1000 times over than go back to NICU.


----------



## lch28

i get so many braxton hicks its crazy. i think i have a permanent one lol


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch, I'm so happy (and slightly jealous! :haha:) that you're 34 weeks! It makes me so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

awww thanks shelby, im so happy too i just cant believe it :happydance: Im so overwhelmed, oh my god. i feel like there is so much to do and so little time.. I currently have all my baby things in a gigantic pile of boxes etc. ive only washed the clothes for the hospital bag :dohh: im waiting till he is born to wash the newborn clothes (actually, to send my mom to wash them) since im worried he wont fit in them! lol , i have GD and im measuring 37 weeks at the moment :dohh: tomorrow i have an ultrasound to find out how big he is..

i cant belive the girls are coming home soon. im so happy for you and you have done soo well.


----------



## Agiboma

Ich you are doing great, i guess you should buy some 3-6 months clothing instead of the newborn or 0-3 months stuff. I decided to buy big this time around because they grow out of stuff so fast.


----------



## baby_maybe

I get braxton hicks all the time too lch. Most of the time with me it's not activity that sets them off, but when he moves around a lot, I think it irritates my uterus! I'm measuring ahead too, but haven't got GD, as far as I know anyway. I've got the consultant on weds so hopefully he'll have a plan, maybe send me for a growth scan or get to have a GTT to rule it out or maybe even both I suppose. Also little man has been breech recently so will be interesting to see if they still think he is or not. Oh and I also get to book in for my stitch removal, which should hopefully be in about 4 weeks time :happydance:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Hey everyone..just wanted to update y'all. I woke up this morning bleeding bright red blood (lots) so came straight to l&d. Ultrasound shows cerclage, cervix & baby are great but my placenta is bleeding..Dr is suspecting its from me sneezing so much yesterday cause of cold. I'm stuck flat on my back in hospital Til bleeding quits...which I got a feeling wont be anytime soon cause I'm starting to sneeze again.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry to hear that Amy, glad its not cervix related. Hopefully once you get the sneezing under control the bleeding will stop and you'll be allowed home :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Aww amy hope it stops soon


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey guys. So I saw my MFM today. Cervix was .5 last visit and this visit it was .49. Baby looks great. She's measuring 2 pounds 1 ounce. She's all curled up in a breech position so they don't know how long. Yay for her weight!! He said I cAn sit up a little each day and to not stand for more than 15 minutes at a time. I'm excited. He did a FFN test and said if its positive he will do Another round of steroids. At least 11 weeks to go ! :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thats great prayer . How long ago was your last length check ? Im happy it has lengthen


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

DAYDAY24 said:


> Thats great prayer . How long ago was your last length check ? Im happy it has lengthen

Thanks. Last check was one month ago. It was .5 and now it's .49 so it went down a drop :/ I'm satisfied though that over a month it hasn't really changed.


----------



## Tink_0123

Amy, sorry to hear about the bleeding, hopefully itll go away soon. Can they give u something to minimize the sneezing??

Prayer, love the LO's weight, yay!! about the CL, although it hasnt changed much, at least it has remained stable, so thats good!!

Im super curious about how my my LO weights, she hasnt been weighed since 21 weeks. Might ask dr to schedule a growth scan when I go on Thursday. Shes been going wild in there, and def has grown a lot recently. DH freaks out when he puts his hand on my belly and she starts wiggling all over the place lol

Ich, its so wonderful to have reached 34 weeks, I cant wait till I get there, feeling a bit jealous lol. Im hoping time passes quickly, so I can hold my little girl in my arms, really looking forward to that. Im sure you must be feeling the same too :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news about your appointment prayerful :)


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, i am very excited and anxious to meet my little man. I wish i knew what was going on, my gd is complicating things a bit

awesome news prayerful


----------



## AmyLouise89

Yea I'm starting to sneeze again so gonna ask nurse for something..doubt I get to go home today. My back is killing me from bed & being flat. I'm scared cause I googled & read bad stuff.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

AmyLouise89 said:


> Yea I'm starting to sneeze again so gonna ask nurse for something..doubt I get to go home today. My back is killing me from bed & being flat. I'm scared cause I googled & read bad stuff.

Amy stay off google. Google it when it's resolved. You don't need to worry!!!!!!! It will get better soon! Hold on :) :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Seriously stay away from google.. I am one that used to google everything, esp. when I found out I could possibly have IC and I almost had a stroke from all the bad stuff I read. Keep in mind that the majority of people post when theyve had negative experiences, rarely good ones. 

So, when in doubt, write to us on here or call ur dr.. Im sure one of us might be able to answer us concerns .. Hope u get better :flower:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Bleeding is turning darker like old blood thankfully..


----------



## lch28

amy i hope everythings ok hun <3


----------



## baby_maybe

Ah yes, Dr Google, everyone's worst enemy :haha: But seriously, anyone that ever had a bad experience posted it somewhere so google picks it up when you search for things. Just reading this one thread you realise the percentages are way different from what google would have you believe!

Amy - great news about the blood, sounds as if it is tailing off a bit now :)


----------



## lch28

Happy 32 weeks!! ^^


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :) Just checking in to see how everyone is. Prayer - great news lovely, so pleased things have remained stable for you. Time's marching on honey, won't be long now before you're at 30wks :hugs:

You too Tink, can't believe you're already 27wks. There's no reason now why things shouldn't stay as they are for weeks to come. Such a relief, hope you're allowing yourself to relax a little? :hugs:

Amy - don't panic sweetie. Bleeding like this is very common in ' normal' pregnancy. I had it at 11/12wks with the twinnies - it was gushing and bright red. It stopped within a day and turned brown for a few days. It is staggering sometimes just how much blood you can lose but baby and associated bits and pieces are absolutely fine. Remember how vascular that whole area is, the slightest disturbance and it bleeds profusely sometimes from an area which is teeny. Thinking of you tonight :hugs:

Ich and baby - you're next :happydance: You're almost there yey xxx

Off to bed now - at the Christmas pantomime (Cinderella) tomorrow with all 4 kiddies - its first time we've taken the twins. At 2.5 they're old enough to appreciate it now. Should be fun ;)

Night night treasures :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thx leinz! i cant wait!! 4 more weeks at the most!! (bc of GD, if i dont go right away ill be induced)


----------



## wunderful78

Hi Guys , i have been reading this since ich was 6 weeks pregnant , ive seen so many ladies make it through on this forum , :happydance: 

i wish i didnt have to be reading about all of this but there's no point roken burying my head in the sand ! 

previous 30+4 week girl PROM , already 3cm dialated and fully effaced before i knew about it , my first sign was my waters broken! Her name is Vaylia and she is now 4 with no issues :) thankfully

now im 22 +2 with my first boy i decided to see an ob this time :) i got my 19weekscan done and cervix was 3cm my ob was sick at the time so i just saw his midwife , i asked when my next scan was and she told me they dont do anymore after that 20weekish one !

i was 20+4 weeks when i went to hospital coz something wasnt right i had a scan the next day and i was 2.3cm with slight funnelling 6mm one side 13mm the other , another ob decided to do cerclage and i was discharged the next day on progesterone supps , 


Itsbeen over a week since my cerclage and im so petrified and nervous about losing my baby :( its just the worst anguish ! 

my family history of boys is not good , 
mom : 2 boys stillborn @18wks singletons , 1 girl @30 wks (my sister ) me full term though mum spent 2months in hospital was given some alcohol drip to stop contractions ?

sister full term girl , 24+5 wk boy survived with minimal problems and 16wk boy lost :( 


i pray to god everyday my outcome will be as good as some of you ladies here , im on bedrest ATM and i havent had a scan since my cerclage was placed , im due for one a week from today :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

Bleeding got bright red & heavy again..then slacked off some. Ive had same pad (the huge ones) on for 5 hours now..Dr is seeing how many I fill up in 24 hours. I'm so sleepy but cant sleep flat on back..backs killing me. Just praying placenta clots off & quits bleeding. :(


----------



## Agiboma

@wonderful welcome we are all here to support each other
@Amy hope the bleeding stops soon
As for me i had my OB appointment today and cerix is still 5cm and firm, baby is weighing in @ 2 pounds 12 ounces, to me thats a big baby considering my history, ill be officially off bed rest at 28 weeks even though i could not adhere to it because of my very busy 2 year old.


----------



## baby_maybe

wunderful - welcome to the thread, as agi said this is wonderful place for support whilst we are going through this rollercoaster ride. You're almost at 24 weeks viability so you're doing great. That's the first milestone, then 28 and then, well IC is only really a problem whilst the baby is still small enough to come through a relatively closed cervix so after 28 you don't need to worry so much about the IC, just keep a close eye out for any signs of PTL instead. :hugs:

agiboma - great news about your cervix, sounds like that abdominal cerclage is doing a fantastic job :)

Amy - sorry to hear you got more bleeding, I'm still thinking of you and hoping it stops so you can go home :hugs:

Lizzie - Thanks! Can't believe me and lch are next :happydance: I feel like I've been pg forever at this point and my pelvis is hurting a lot of the time now, unless I'm sat completely still in fact! lol Have the consultant tomorrow so will update then. Have a lovely time at the pantomine today :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

Bleeding has slacked off a lot again thankfully..hopefully it don't get worse again..down to more like spotting now.


----------



## Hope2302

ICh and baby, wow! Getting close to the finishing line. So pleased ladies
Wundaful 78, welcome and sending prayers your way for a long and boring pregnancy.you are in the best place.
Amy, I pray the bleeding stops and everything calms down.
Aigboma. Awesome news about length and getting off bedrest. 

As for me, still so thankful that baby is still cooking as all this started 4 weeks ago. I don't know how things are in there as I am not having any transvaginal scans and my doctor is reluctant to stick her hand up there to gauge the length. Saying that, any pain or niggles and I get worried. I had sharp pains in my lady bits yesterday and was scared. 
I have a growth scan today and appointment to see consultant so looking forward to that at least I get to brush my hair and get out of the house and see my baby :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Great to see you still baking your lo Hope. Good luck at your appointment today :)

I don't get tvu's either so I have to go without knowing what my cervix is doing, except when I get anything worrying and then they have a look by speculum whilst they are swabbing me!


----------



## Hope2302

Thx baby_maybe! You mentioned something about IC not being much of a problem after 28weeks. That is news to me and encouraging one at that.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Wow ladies! All good news. Ich I can't believe you're baby is upside down ( in your signature banner! Time flies!
Lizzie have fun today!
Wundaful welcome. Remember every woman carries differently. Positive thinking and prayer will lead to a positive outcome. Hold tight and breathe. I had my daughter at 26.6 due to PROM and this pregnancy they found IC. At 17 weeks during an ultrasound by accident. I had An emergency cerclage and sent home on p17 injections and progesterone suppositories. I'm now 3 days from 27 weeks.... Almost 10 weeks later! There is hope. By the way I was dilated and my bag of waters was see. In my vagina ! Imagine that. Don't google it will drive you nuts. The ladies here are wonderful and we share just about positive things only :). I'll be praying for you!
AgibomA congrats Hun on the great news! TAC seems to be the way to go 
Amy hope things get better. If the bleeding stops while resting, does that mean you're staying on bed rest at home??
Baby maybe, very happy for you! Almost there!
To everyone else, hope you all are good and in good spirits. One thing I've learned from this is that what is meAnt to be will be. All we can do is pray for the best and rest. 
I had A question for you All. Did any of you have a baby shower with IC? It's weird to ask I know but my friends want to throw me one Around 30 weeks. I was Looking some things up and i saw that many women are doing a " sip and see" after the baby gets here. I was thinking of maybe having one a month after she's born. I'm scared to do a shower and not be able to attend or be worried my waters going to break the whole time, but I've always wanted a baby shower. What do you guys think? Time is starting to pick up and I'm starting to feel the need to prepare as my husband has to be the one to do things N I don't want to overwhelm him in the end. Opinions please :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Yeah I think we all forget that the baby gets to a point where it's too big just to 'fall out'! After around 28 weeks, you need proper, regular, painful contractions to get the cervix dilated and get the baby out!


----------



## baby_maybe

Prayerful - I think having one at 30 weeks would be ok, if you really want it, go for it :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Good question prayer I was going to ask same question when I got further along.


----------



## chocolatecat

Glad to hear you're all ddoing well.
Thanks for all the support the other day when I was freaking out. Had A scan at epau and all looked fine. No more blood so fingers crossed.
I go in for my occlusion stitch tomorrow. No looking forward to an epidural!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck hun, glad to hear there's been no more bleeding :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@baby and prayerful yes the TAC is doing its job. My DR said they dont worry much about IC after 28 weeks so thats why i off bedrest. She also says she will take me off the progesterone, arithromycin,asprine @ 32 weeks, so hopefully all goes well for the remainder of this pregnancy.


----------



## baby_maybe

Just out of interest will you be keeping the TAC in at the end of your pregnancy?


----------



## lambgal

not sure anyone can answer this for me, but if you have had a cerclage before maybe you can. My dr made a comment that he can hardly feel the stitch anymore, does that mean I am starting to dilate?


----------



## baby_maybe

Not sure about that, I'm on my fourth stitch and never been told that. Although I don't have it checked as my consultant doesn't feel the need, but any time I've had a speculum done they written down that they can see the stitch.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Red bleeding started again..not heavy but not spotting either. Yes if & when I go home ill be on strict bedrest & only allowed up to Pee..rest time flat on back. Dr mentioned maybe going home tomorrow but that was when I was spotting & brown blood but after he left it started bright red again.


----------



## lch28

lambgal i have never been told that either. perhaps he just means your cervix is high?


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies... I hope I can join even if my cervix isn't incompetent....

I'm still at risk for early delivery... Cervix was 2.5cm last week. Put in bed rest since and today it was 3.7cm! However, baby's head was funneling now :( I'm scared because I had an 18 week delivery with dd2 r.i.p. my angel.

As of now I'm on complete bed rest and next cervix check is two weeks. Also found out today that I have pre eclampsia again except this one is borderline severe. Baby scan went good and baby is measuring on time so that's y the doc didn't say full blown severe. I pray I make it to 24 weeks!! That's my goal right now... Then 28 and pray fully 32 weeks. I've read women who go full term even with funneling so I am hoping I can do it too. Just trying to stay calm, no stress!


----------



## wunderful78

MizzPodd said:


> Hi ladies... I hope I can join even if my cervix isn't incompetent....
> 
> I'm still at risk for early delivery... Cervix was 2.5cm last week. Put in bed rest since and today it was 3.7cm! However, baby's head was funneling now :( I'm scared because I had an 18 week delivery with dd2 r.i.p. my angel.
> 
> As of now I'm on complete bed rest and next cervix check is two weeks. Also found out today that I have pre eclampsia again except this one is borderline severe. Baby scan went good and baby is measuring on time so that's y the doc didn't say full blown severe. I pray I make it to 24 weeks!! That's my goal right now... Then 28 and pray fully 32 weeks. I've read women who go full term even with funneling so I am hoping I can do it too. Just trying to stay calm, no stress!

Miss pod :( I have funnelling also :( I'm now 22+4


----------



## MizzPodd

wunderful78 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... I hope I can join even if my cervix isn't incompetent....
> 
> I'm still at risk for early delivery... Cervix was 2.5cm last week. Put in bed rest since and today it was 3.7cm! However, baby's head was funneling now :( I'm scared because I had an 18 week delivery with dd2 r.i.p. my angel.
> 
> As of now I'm on complete bed rest and next cervix check is two weeks. Also found out today that I have pre eclampsia again except this one is borderline severe. Baby scan went good and baby is measuring on time so that's y the doc didn't say full blown severe. I pray I make it to 24 weeks!! That's my goal right now... Then 28 and pray fully 32 weeks. I've read women who go full term even with funneling so I am hoping I can do it too. Just trying to stay calm, no stress!
> 
> Miss pod :( I have funnelling also :( I'm now 22+4Click to expand...

The doctor seemed calm and only slightly concerned that's y I am confused and overwhelmed right now. I read someone's post on here and she said she had funneling and made it all the way to 40 weeks! I think we have a shot too:) :hugs: what has your doctors said and how is your cervix length?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

MizzPodd said:


> Hi ladies... I hope I can join even if my cervix isn't incompetent....
> 
> I'm still at risk for early delivery... Cervix was 2.5cm last week. Put in bed rest since and today it was 3.7cm! However, baby's head was funneling now :( I'm scared because I had an 18 week delivery with dd2 r.i.p. my angel.
> 
> As of now I'm on complete bed rest and next cervix check is two weeks. Also found out today that I have pre eclampsia again except this one is borderline severe. Baby scan went good and baby is measuring on time so that's y the doc didn't say full blown severe. I pray I make it to 24 weeks!! That's my goal right now... Then 28 and pray fully 32 weeks. I've read women who go full term even with funneling so I am hoping I can do it too. Just trying to stay calm, no stress!

Your cervical length sounds better than anyone's on here. I can't imagine you're funneled too much because of your length. If your worried talk to your dr about a cerclage before its too late.


----------



## wunderful78

Miss pod, my length was 23mm at the time my funneling was only " slight" I was in years coz I was scared to get the stitch and I said to him I couldn't, he suggested we just do progesterone pessaries and monitor , a few minutes later I gave thought about why I didn't want the stitch and it was my own personal fear of surgery mainly so when he came back in I asked him if it was himself or his wife what would he do , no he's rotation he said I'd stitch! So I did ;) one other hospital on said I had 60% chance of going to term, the cerclage ob said our goal is 24 weeks then 28! He's a pesimistic prick hehehe ;) but my private ob said I had " good chances" it's just a PTL thing from here, infection is my main concern though I had no open cervix ! I am petrified of my waters breaking from infection or severe funnelling and irritating ! I'm not too sure what my chances are but I'm going to say ill do my best and get through this the best way I can ;) you too Hun I reckon , even if my baby had to do the hard nciu yards if be happy just not to lose him ya know ;)


----------



## wunderful78

Sorry about all the words that don't make sense, auto spell on phone isn't wonderful


----------



## MizzPodd

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... I hope I can join even if my cervix isn't incompetent....
> 
> I'm still at risk for early delivery... Cervix was 2.5cm last week. Put in bed rest since and today it was 3.7cm! However, baby's head was funneling now :( I'm scared because I had an 18 week delivery with dd2 r.i.p. my angel.
> 
> As of now I'm on complete bed rest and next cervix check is two weeks. Also found out today that I have pre eclampsia again except this one is borderline severe. Baby scan went good and baby is measuring on time so that's y the doc didn't say full blown severe. I pray I make it to 24 weeks!! That's my goal right now... Then 28 and pray fully 32 weeks. I've read women who go full term even with funneling so I am hoping I can do it too. Just trying to stay calm, no stress!
> 
> Your cervical length sounds better than anyone's on here. I can't imagine you're funneled too much because of your length. If your worried talk to your dr about a cerclage before its too late.Click to expand...

Thanks for that; it makes me feel more at ease because this is something new ti me. i wasnt educated fully on funneling; just a brief explanation. im still realizing that i have borderline severe pre eclampsia again among other risks so i am on edge.With my 2nd pregnancy my cervical length was longer and I still delivered suddenly at 18 weeks. My cervix isn't the problem. My body is trying to stry early labor again. That's y I am nervous, they don't have answers as to why so it's scary to know you may deliver for another unknown cause. I know this threa is for incompetent cervix an I said I know I don't have that but I wanted to join because I am having other issues dealing with surrounding issues. My doc keeps saying I don't need a cerclauge and that's why scare sme most. I just have to wait and see what happens without any other interventions besides the progesterone shot :( I really just started feeling at ease after passing 18 weeks but I'm terrified again. I am still coming to terms with the loss of my daughter and I just can't lose another baby.


----------



## MizzPodd

wunderful78 said:


> Miss pod, my length was 23mm at the time my funneling was only " slight" I was in years coz I was scared to get the stitch and I said to him I couldn't, he suggested we just do progesterone pessaries and monitor , a few minutes later I gave thought about why I didn't want the stitch and it was my own personal fear of surgery mainly so when he came back in I asked him if it was himself or his wife what would he do , no he's rotation he said I'd stitch! So I did ;) one other hospital on said I had 60% chance of going to term, the cerclage ob said our goal is 24 weeks then 28! He's a pesimistic prick hehehe ;) but my private ob said I had " good chances" it's just a PTL thing from here, infection is my main concern though I had no open cervix ! I am petrified of my waters breaking from infection or severe funnelling and irritating ! I'm not too sure what my chances are but I'm going to say ill do my best and get through this the best way I can ;) you too Hun I reckon , even if my baby had to do the hard nciu yards if be happy just not to lose him ya know ;)

I agree with you... I'd go through anything for my baby even if it means nicu. Losing a child is never easy and something you never get over. I hope your cerclauge works out for you and you make it full term. Since they are informing you now, it's good right? Lets send positive vibes to one another :) I am hoping they find out something with me other than wait and see... 
Oh and no worries about the typos! I do that sometimes when I am trying to write something fast lol


----------



## Agiboma

@mizzpod are you on any bp medication i.e lobetalol
@baby yes ill be keeping the stitch in after I deliver
I got a call today confirming I have GD waiting for my appointment with the diet group


----------



## lch28

abigoma i also have GD =\

new ladies , i am 100% funnelled to my stitch and have been since 24 weeks ish


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

I go for my glucose testing in the morning. I might just eat breakfast anyway. Seems like everyone's test is showing GD. At this point what can be done for GD anyway. I'm truly considering not taking the test. I guess it depends on how hungry I am I the morning.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Welcome to all the new ladies! Amy - I hope the bleeding stops really soon!

My girls are doing SO WELL. They have both hit the 5 pound mark - B is 5lbs 3.8 and T is 5lbs 1.5! They have been taking 50% of their feeds by bottle for the past few days, which is wonderful! To be released, they have to be taking 100% of their feeds by bottle and have no apnea/bradychardia spells for seven days. Britton went 5 days without any a/bs and then had a heart rate drop yesterday :nope: All Tegan has to do to come home is pass her car seat test (which is being done tonight) and take all her feeds by bottle for 48 hours. We're currently at 12 hours by bottle, so fingers crossed! Hoping for Friday!

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/Both1small_zpsdd852a1a.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/T4small_zpsf548916d.jpg https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/B2small_zps767d104b.jpg

(Britton & Tegan / Tegan / Britton)

I'm following all of your posts and thinking of you all every day. Keep your chins up and stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@ Shelby congrats I remember when my son was confirmed o be coming home, it was such a happy and emotional time ENJOY!!!!
@prayerful yes I know how you feel, I actually though I was gonna pss it again but ooo o I failed so now I got to modify the diet. IDK what to eat and what to avoid
@Ich hat is the diet like with GD are yo on any medications because of it.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Thank you! I'm still in hospital & still bleeding but its not any worse so that's good. It'll lighten to spotting & turn dark brown for several hours then bright red again..like a light to normal period..did pass a clot in toilet like 30 minutes ago so if it happens again nurse wants to look at it...I accidently flushed out of habit. Baby is still doing great & very active! If you pray please pray for us..if I can hit 23 weeks my nurse said sometimes my Dr does steroids shots early.


----------



## Hope2302

@ shelby, the girls are so precious and beautiful. 
@amy, sending prayers your way that baby stays put!


----------



## chocolatecat

@Amy - crossing my fingers for you. I hope they're looking after you well
@Shelby the girls are lovely. How long have you been in nicu? 

@mizz pod why do you think it's not IC ? My cervix measured long and I delivered quickly. But a specialist assessed me and said my cervix was weak and spongy and so had no strength. Hence the stitch. 

Laid in hospital with weird numb legs but stitch seemed to go well. My lovely cautious Dr wants me to stay overnight so they can keep an eye on me. Epidural was a faff, I won't be looking forward to that again!


----------



## MizzPodd

Ich- Wow! So it is possible to keep going with funneling?? The doctor didn't explain fully and that is why I was scared. I didnt know anyone who had this, so I honestly thought the worst instantly. I was grateful when someone on here told me my odds were actually good :) Thats y i love forums; educate me ladies! lol I am so happy for you making it this far with everything you are dealing with! You are an inspiration for me right about now, and I feel more confident that I will make it that far too thank you for sharing :hugs:

prayful2- I had GD with dd1 diagnosed around 25 weeks. They had to give me insulin, along with my controlled diet to avoid big baby, and all the other complications that it can affect baby. It is important to know if you have it and how bad it is because I was hospitalized for it. I wasn't told how important it was either, so I didnt really know how to change my diet etc. After the hospital stay for a week, i was on insulin and had a log to keep up with my sugars and what I ate. Guess what??.... dd1 was 7lbs 5.3 oz! I was so happy!! Wasn't big and didn't have any blood sugar problems! :) So grateful. I pray you don't have GD hun!:hugs:

Shelby- you girls are Gorgeous!!!! :):):):):):) and congrats to you and your family!

Agiboma- They diagnosed me with chronic high blood pressure during pregnancy, but haven't given me any meds for it. The reason is because I don't have hi bp everytime. Like yesterday, my bp was normal. It is elevated sometimes, and then other times completely normal (120/79 or 80)... So the docs are a little confused, but will be watching me closely even more from now on. The severe pre e comes from the high levels of protein in my urine :( but baby is growing at the right size, so thts y he hasnt put the severe part in stone but it is borderline severe for now. 
GD; For my diet, I remember being told to avoid anything with high fructose syrup, white rice, cereal with high sugars, juices with high sugars, and pretty much foods with high amounts of carbs since they eventually turn to sugar lol I drank juice that had about 9g sugar per serving. and got sugar free jelly and ketchup (actually tasted good) lol I hope this helps a bit. I will say that I still had to be on insulin even with my strict diet! Oh goodness!! lol


----------



## MizzPodd

chocolatecat said:


> @Amy - crossing my fingers for you. I hope they're looking after you well
> @Shelby the girls are lovely. How long have you been in nicu?
> 
> @mizz pod why do you think it's not IC ? My cervix measured long and I delivered quickly. But a specialist assessed me and said my cervix was weak and spongy and so had no strength. Hence the stitch.
> 
> Laid in hospital with weird numb legs but stitch seemed to go well. My lovely cautious Dr wants me to stay overnight so they can keep an eye on me. Epidural was a faff, I won't be looking forward to that again!

My doctors have said that my cervix wasn't what caused my early delivery last time. My membranes ruptured without me knowing and I realized it when I was trying to urinate, and saw my water sac sticking out :( But I have been checked for IC so many times, and have been told so many times that is is not incompetent. They said it was strong. This is y I am most nervous... They dont know why, and this is coming from various ob doctors. Even now, my cervix is sealed shut, and firm but there is the funneling. :nope: I don't understand
I have low platelets so I can't even get an epidural unless it was absolutely necessary (like an emergency c-section) I've delivered natural both times!


----------



## baby_maybe

Amy - sorry about more bleeding, still thinking of you :hugs:

Chocolatecat - glad your procedure went well and that they are keeping an eye on you. I stayed overnight last time and this time had it done as day surgery, although it was a bit sore walking to the car so soon after I was glad to be at home :)

Shelby - thanks for the update B & T are gorgeous, hoping they are both home soon :)

MizzPodd - I replied to your message hun. Although you keep saying you don't have IC, to me everything you've said points towards it. Also when I was funneled I did then have a suture placed both times so I believe that is what got me to term rather than anything else. My first labour was also spontaneous and although I had funelling in the two pregnancies after that my cervix has always stayed a reasonable length. Also my cervix is normally long and closed (i.e strong) all the way to 20 weeks so just because you have a long cervix closed aside from funneling does not mean that you don't have IC, the first place for it to be seen is internally as funneling on a scan. In fact if your doc has spotted that on a scan and you have no signs of it being pre-term labour (i.e it has funneled without needing contractions to do so), I really do feel that he ought to be offering a suture before any more changes occur. I hope that doesn't come across as too blunt, could you get an opinion from another doc?

AFM - Went for my 32 week appointment with the consultant today. He has booked my stitch removal for the 5th Feb :happydance: However, I seem to be carrying a little large. I measured 34 weeks today I think which is only 2 weeks ahead, but 4 weeks ago I measured 5 weeks ahead! He felt my bump today as well as the midwife and both think I may have some excess fluid, so have been booked for a growth/amniotic fluid check scan tomorrow afternoon. He also wants me to have a GTT to make sure that is negative as it can apparently cause excess fluid. So I'm a little worried about that now instead of the IC :dohh: Of course I do get to see the little man again and check that he is in fact still a he! :haha:


----------



## MizzPodd

baby_maybe said:


> Amy - sorry about more bleeding, still thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Chocolatecat - glad your procedure went well and that they are keeping an eye on you. I stayed overnight last time and this time had it done as day surgery, although it was a bit sore walking to the car so soon after I was glad to be at home :)
> 
> Shelby - thanks for the update B & T are gorgeous, hoping they are both home soon :)
> 
> MizzPodd - I replied to your message hun. Although you keep saying you don't have IC, to me everything you've said points towards it. Also when I was funneled I did then have a suture placed both times so I believe that is what got me to term rather than anything else. My first labour was also spontaneous and although I had funelling in the two pregnancies after that my cervix has always stayed a reasonable length. Also my cervix is normally long and closed (i.e strong) all the way to 20 weeks so just because you have a long cervix closed aside from funneling does not mean that you don't have IC, the first place for it to be seen is internally as funneling on a scan. In fact if your doc has spotted that on a scan and you have no signs of it being pre-term labour (i.e it has funneled without needing contractions to do so), I really do feel that he ought to be offering a suture before any more changes occur. I hope that doesn't come across as too blunt, could you get an opinion from another doc?
> 
> AFM - Went for my 32 week appointment with the consultant today. He has booked my stitch removal for the 5th Feb :happydance: However, I seem to be carrying a little large. I measured 34 weeks today I think which is only 2 weeks ahead, but 4 weeks ago I measured 5 weeks ahead! He felt my bump today as well as the midwife and both think I may have some excess fluid, so have been booked for a growth/amniotic fluid check scan tomorrow afternoon. He also wants me to have a GTT to make sure that is negative as it can apparently cause excess fluid. So I'm a little worried about that now instead of the IC :dohh: Of course I do get to see the little man again and check that he is in fact still a he! :haha:

Thank you and I don't have a problem with your bluntness because I like to be told things straight up :) I've had contractions the last few weeks actually but I'm getting the progesterone shot so that's another reason they say it is preterm labor and not my cervix...
I've been seen by multiple ob docs and they are
saying similar conclusions :( not sure what else to do if they all say this and since I'm not in medicine I don't have any other experience. They have been watching me closely this whole time and I do trust that they are doing all they can. I think I'll call my ob nurse today and ask her about it because they are good about explaining things and telling me options.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ok hun, just didn't want you to be fobbed off by the docs! There are other things they can give you other than just progesterone to stop contractions too. Have they mentioned nifedipine at all?


----------



## MizzPodd

Baby_maybe- you're awesome trust me :) we just met and you're already making me feel like you want the best for my pregnancy. So thank you! I've heard of that medicine before but I haven't been told. They put me on the monitor when I was having contractions (Braxton hicks was it) I just didn't want take any chances and make sure they were because they were very frequent. But I did feel pushed aside with my 2nd pregnancy so I know what you mean about being ignored by them.

I spoke to my favorite ob nurse and she explained everything to me! I feel so much better now. My uterus is the issue. I feel so silly because i forgot about this. they told me about it when inwas like 8 weeks preggo!! this whole time inwasnt thinking about my daggone uterus issue! i really. Have preggo brain lol 
My uterus is prolapsed and pushing down on my cervix and all this other stuff. She said my case is unusual from most and that is why it's so confusing for me. But it was a lot of info and she was vey specific with my condition and what happened. I have been diagnosed with a prolapsed uterus and it causes much pressure. It's been like this through each pregnancy and got worse with my last. So that's why when I'm on bed rest my cervix is lengthening. My uterus is not falling towards my cervix. Because its so low that its kinda surrounding my cervix (which I did see on ultrasound a few weeks ago) I just didn't know the full story but she started from the beginning up until now. I'm a lot more relieved. Oh and this is why my cervix isn't the problem. Among alot of other things lol basically she set me at ease and now I know my situation :):):) fingers crossed I stay decent!


----------



## Twinkle 3

9 weeks pregnant and got pressure in my bum/lady bits already :-( hope i can make it to 12 weeks.. really want the stitch asap. has anyone else suffered pressure this early?

P.s hope all you ladies are well. i keep reading all the posts, tryig to keep up to date. its nice to see some happy endings with IC  x


----------



## MizzPodd

Twinkle 3 said:


> 9 weeks pregnant and got pressure in my bum/lady bits already :-( hope i can make it to 12 weeks.. really want the stitch asap. has anyone else suffered pressure this early?
> 
> P.s hope all you ladies are well. i keep reading all the posts, tryig to keep up to date. its nice to see some happy endings with IC  x

Hi. Im 21 weeks now and I had that pressure around 8 weeks but it was uterus pushing down on cervix. Sorry if it doesn't help :hugs: I don't want to jinx myself but doc told me at 8 weeks I may need a surgery to repair uterus or hysterectomy :( I knew I would need a hysterectomy ecentually due to family history but didn't think it would be so soon. Did docs say you have IC or do they know whats causing the pressure? i wish you the best!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Its lovely to hear you have made it it 23 weeks. hopefully i can make it further than 9 weeks  i have IC and extreamly worried that my cervix is already giving way. i only feel ok if i dont move all day. when im up walking around the pressure gets top much :-( x


----------



## MizzPodd

Please take it easy as much as you can! I pray your doctor is taking this seriously. I really hope you get there too... And then on to 24 then 32 then full term! :hugs: I wish I had more to offer but these ladies on here are very supportive and have gone through what you are going through. They're great women :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou for your advice i really appreciate it  i hope i can make it aswel. im going to make sure the hospital takes it serious on friday as im quite worried. in the mean time though ill just relax and not doing anything x


----------



## MizzPodd

Sounds perfect! :thumbs up:


----------



## Hope2302

Just wanted to know, I have read that contractions can happen without any pain. Is there anything to look out for? I am getting this stomach cramps but guessing its just stretching. 

;@ baby, nifepidine in the uk? Didn't know at all. I should ask my doctor what they would do if contractions started with waters still in place and no bleeding.


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks mizzpodd :) that all makes a great deal of sense now you've spoken to the nurse and she's gone right back to the beginning for you. I think sometimes doctors forget that we don't have medical degrees and expect us to not need much of an explanation for things!

Twinkle - I felt like I had pressure all the way through first tri, but having been checked several times it definitely wasn't my cervix giving way, it was still over 4cm at 14 weeks before the suture was placed. I would doubt that your cervix is changing so early, but please if you are getting yourself really worried about it call the hospital and ask them to do a length check for you. I know it's so scary in the early days, especially waiting to get the stitch in, but I'm sure you'll make it to surgery day without any issues :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hope2302 said:


> Just wanted to know, I have read that contractions can happen without any pain. Is there anything to look out for? I am getting this stomach cramps but guessing its just stretching.
> 
> ;@ baby, nifepidine in the uk? Didn't know at all. I should ask my doctor what they would do if contractions started with waters still in place and no bleeding.

I'm not sure if it's called something different here, but there are definitely things they can give you if you are having painless tightenings that are changing your cervix. I've had a few of them in the past, not for a good few years though! If you were to present in hospital with suspected ptl they would try everything they could to get you to a better gestation. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, by they'll try :)


----------



## MizzPodd

baby_maybe said:


> Thanks mizzpodd :) that all makes a great deal of sense now you've spoken to the nurse and she's gone right back to the beginning for you. I think sometimes doctors forget that we don't have medical degrees and expect us to not need much of an explanation for things!
> 
> Twinkle - I felt like I had pressure all the way through first tri, but having been checked several times it definitely wasn't my cervix giving way, it was still over 4cm at 14 weeks before the suture was placed. I would doubt that your cervix is changing so early, but please if you are getting yourself really worried about it call the hospital and ask them to do a length check for you. I know it's so scary in the early days, especially waiting to get the stitch in, but I'm sure you'll make it to surgery day without any issues :hugs:

Exactly! We can't fill in the blanks all the time. :) but thanks for listening to me lol I am wishing you more great results with your stitch and pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

chocolatecat - my girls were born on November 25 at 29+5, so we've been in the NICU for just over 6 weeks. :flower:

baby_maybe & hope - Nifedipine is also called Procardia. :thumbup:


----------



## Firehol

Hi girls

Just to let you know amber is home. She's been back a week now so been a bit busy. It's wonderful to have her home. She is still very tiny but now weighs a whopping 5lbs!!

Hope all good with everyone. Not had time to read through everything as have been about 20 pages since I last check. 

One thing, a while back there was a question of episiotomy to tearing. Having had both now. Tearing is SO much better and the healing is nothing compared to episiotomy!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou baby maybe hopefully its just pressure and not my cervix changing. Pregnancy with IC is so scary. Hope everythings going wellwith you :) x

Shelby lc - my little girl was born at 29 weeks aswel shes 3 now and she spent 6 weeks in hospital she came home weighing only 4pound. Your girls have done lovely x


----------



## lch28

abigoma - the diet really isnt as bad as i expected. i still eat a lot of foods that i like. I can have 3 meals, 3 snacks. They plan the meals with carb choices, proteins, and fats. 15 grams of carbs is 1 carb choice. For lunch and dinner, you get 4 carb choices, 60 grams, which equals 1 1/3 cups of pasta, 1 large potato, 4 slices bread, etc. Lunch and dinner has 3 oz of protein, which is 3 eggs, 3 slices of cheese, or a piece of meat about the size of the palm of your hand. I never have an issue with my numbers, except for christmas time. I cheated a bit too much id say :haha: i am not on any medicine because my numbers are good. However, my fundal height was 36 at 33 weeks :dohh: so i have a growth scan on Tuesday. I think LO is big. He weighed 4lb2oz just at 31 weeks. 

amy sending prayers your way

mizzpod i am on progesterone also.

twinkle - hun, the baby is much too small to be causing any cervical changes at this point. please try not to worry. my cervix was 4 cm until 20 weeks. 

shelby they are gorgeous!! so glad they will be home soon.


----------



## MizzPodd

So I started leaking this afternoon with lower right dull back pain. On my way to hospital :( I pray it is not amniotic fluid or waters


----------



## AmyLouise89

Atm I am basically NOT bleeding..Dr let me take a shower & if I don't have another bleeding episode by time he comes back later Ill probably get to go home tonight :) keep prayers coming cause I believe they are working! My poor hubby is missing me & ready for me to be home even tho he will have to do everything for me lol hes such a great husband, I'm truely blessed!


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well!!!

Lizzie, thank you, I am so happy to be reaching 28 weeks soon and my goal of 30 in a couple of weeks..

Ich and Baby Maybe, so glad you ladies have gone as far as you have. Just a little bit left to go for the both of you yay!!

Mizz Pod - Are you having a constant leak? Hope its not your waters, hopefully its just discharge or pee.

Twinkle, please try not to stress, as the other ladies have said the baby is not big enough at this point to be causing any cervical changes, but do get checked for peace of mind.

Prayer, best of luck today on your GD test!

Amy, hoping your bleeding has subsided and you and baby are doing good.

Abigoma, so glad everything is stable down below. You're well on your way to having a term baby. 

Wunderful, hoping everything works out for the best for you sweetie.

Firehol, such wonderful news that Amber is finally home. How long did she have to stay in the hospital??

I am a bit worried about Penuche, I hope her and her twins are holding up well. Been thinking about you!!

AFM, I've been good, looking forward to reaching my milestones. Have noticed that for the past week or so LO has been hanging out a bit higher since before she was always very low. At first I freaked out cuz she would ball up across my belly button area, but I've noticed she likes to be at that level now, besides dancing all over my tummy and trying to escape thru my belly button some nights lol.. Tomorrow is my GD test, not looking forward too much, but I know its part of the preg. package. 

This is an eventful month for me as my DH's bday is on Jan 17, wedding anniversary is on 21st, and my bday is on 23rd. In years past, I would be preparing and/ or announcing the big dates and making plans to go on vacation or doing something to celebrate. This year I've been so preoccupied with keeping the LO cooking, that the dates have slowly been creeping up and I havent event bothered to plan anything. My biggest goal this year is to reach my milestones and keeping LO cooking as long as possible. I don't mind and neither does DH celebrating our bday /anniversary in the summer once the baby has made her safe arrival. Just thought I'd share my thoughts on this as I hadn't even given it thought and realized what date today is lol.. 

I hope you ladies have a wonderful day!! 

Mizz Pod, please let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## baby_maybe

Firehol - great to hear about Amber being home hun that's fantastic news. My dd2 was around the 5lb mark when she came home from nicu too :)

Mizzpodd - let us know what's happening, hope it's just some discharge, I quite often feel trickling, but it's never my waters. Thankfully so, with how much they thinkive got I'd probably be soaked from head to foot if they went at home!

Amy - still thinking of you and really glad you've been able to get up and have a shower with no more bleeding, hope it stays away for when the doc gets back and then you can get home to your OH :)

Tink - nice to hear from you, glad you're still cooking away. I know what you mean about dates and things, a lot of them crept up on me this pregnancy and normally I would be so organised, but this time round I've been so preoccupied with being pregnant I've kind of only given them a thought when I've really had to. Luckily none of the kids birthdays are this side of baby's arrival so I can preoccupy myself as much as I want now Xmas is out the way!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Wow I didn't log on for a few hours and there has been like 3 new pages. I can't even address everyone! Ok, firehol congrats on amber being home.
Shelby the babes are gorgeous, fingers crossed for them coming home soon!
To my friend with the bleeding. I'm glad you're able to shower and hopefully go home.

So I went to my OB today. Omg it was insane. I drank the stuff for the glucose test. The taste wasn't bad but it gave he heartburn. I was ok until like an hr after during the blood draw. I was dizzy, nauseous, my heart was racing and my blood pressure was up. I almost passed out. I was so scared. The nurse said feeling that sick is something she sees often after that drink. I hope the results are good because I'm not doing the three hour test. I'll just put myself on a diabetic diet if that's the case. They said I had trace 2 + glucose in my urine but my dr said nothing about if so we will see. That was the first it happened. He wants to see me weekly now to keep an eye on me and to closely monitor the baby. I really appreciate that. He's so awesome. I finally feel better and I'm looking forward to my 28 week mark next Thursday. 7 years ago I delivered my daughter at 26.6 and tomorrow ill be past that. I'm so thankful. Everyday after today is a blessing and like a "treat" for me! Keep us in your prayers ladies. 

Hope everyone I left out is great.


----------



## Tink_0123

Thanks for the insight on the GD test Prayer. Mine is tomorrow, your symptoms definitely give me something to look forward to lol. I hope you feel better now.
My appt is at 815 am, got it that early bc they said to try n not eat much so I wasn't planning on starving myself for half a day. 

I hope your results come back normal and dont have to do the three hour test.

Ladies please keep your FX for me on tomorrow yucky test lol


Amy, didnt see your post till after I posted my last post. Must've posted as I was writing mine. Glad you were able to shower, hopefully you get to go home soon. Are you still sneezing or has it stopped? Ask your dr. if they can give you something for it in case you start sneezing again. Best of luck dear! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@PRayerful did you do the urine test after the drink or befor that's important because when I did the drink and immediately did the urine test with the stick it showed up plus 3 and the DR said never read the urine test if you have drank the drink prior. Anyhow the bloodwork came back on me and I still ended up with GD I hope your luck is better than mine, yes I understand whenyou get past your last delivery gestation you look at every additional day as a blessing for me im living out a dream really after having a 25 weeker and now being 28 weeks its an amazing feeling. Congrats on reaching this milestone,
@goodluck tomorrow.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> @PRayerful did you do the urine test after the drink or befor that's important because when I did the drink and immediately did the urine test with the stick it showed up plus 3 and the DR said never read the urine test if you have drank the drink prior. Anyhow the bloodwork came back on me and I still ended up with GD I hope your luck is better than mine, yes I understand whenyou get past your last delivery gestation you look at every additional day as a blessing for me im living out a dream really after having a 25 weeker and now being 28 weeks its an amazing feeling. Congrats on reaching this milestone,
> @goodluck tomorrow.

It was positive after the drink. Congrats on passing you're milestone too.


----------



## lch28

prayerful mine was positive after the drink too. i ended up having GD


----------



## wunderful78

Wonder how everyone is going , it's kind of hard to keep up ;) yay for those that are in the safe zone and passed the gd test ;) 

Amy I hope your doing ok , you must feel very scared 

Mizzpod how r you , what happened with the leaking ? 

I'm having braxton hicks I think ? About the size of a saucer hard spots no pain maybe max 5 a day ;( should I be worried ? 22+5 2 wks out of my cerclage for 23mm and slight funnelling cervix ? 

I feel so unsure somedays that I'm going to make it sometimes the worry makes me feel ill


----------



## Agiboma

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> @PRayerful did you do the urine test after the drink or befor that's important because when I did the drink and immediately did the urine test with the stick it showed up plus 3 and the DR said never read the urine test if you have drank the drink prior. Anyhow the bloodwork came back on me and I still ended up with GD I hope your luck is better than mine, yes I understand whenyou get past your last delivery gestation you look at every additional day as a blessing for me im living out a dream really after having a 25 weeker and now being 28 weeks its an amazing feeling. Congrats on reaching this milestone,
> @goodluck tomorrow.
> 
> It was positive after the drink. Congrats on passing you're milestone too.Click to expand...

I remember when mine went completely brown after the drink like +3 and the blood work came back normal AT 14 weeks, but now @ 28 weeks it all came back positive, so theres still hope I think


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies:)
I went in yesterday and they checked for contractions and leaking. Doc said I was fine and I still had plenty of fluid around baby :) he said its normal discharge but it was good for me to come in since it was watery and plus me having early labor dd2. Baby is fine . So today I have to go for my shot on my butt lol fun! And then get CBC because I have history of gestational thrombocytopenia with all pregnancies. If I have it again (which nurse already told me I probably do based on last platelet count, I won't have to worry about dvt being on bed rest because my blood will be so thin. If I don't have it then they will be giving me advice on how to prevent blood clots from being on bed rest for 4 months. I kinda hope I have the blood disorder agin just because I didn't have to worry about that with dd1. However, I can't get epidural but I'm fine with that because I've given natural births both times and want to do it again:D call me crazy lpl


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

wunderful78 said:


> Wonder how everyone is going , it's kind of hard to keep up ;) yay for those that are in the safe zone and passed the gd test ;)
> 
> Amy I hope your doing ok , you must feel very scared
> 
> Mizzpod how r you , what happened with the leaking ?
> 
> I'm having braxton hicks I think ? About the size of a saucer hard spots no pain maybe max 5 a day ;( should I be worried ? 22+5 2 wks out of my cerclage for 23mm and slight funnelling cervix ?
> 
> I feel so unsure somedays that I'm going to make it sometimes the worry makes me feel ill

 I started with contractions around 21 22 weeks and was placed on nifedipine/procardia and it helped stop them. It's unsure whether or not Braxton hicks cause your cervix to change. I think it does. My cervix went from 1.2 to .5! So I would bring it up to your dr because you don't want BH to get out of control and go into preterma labor. All the best:hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

MizzPodd said:


> Hi ladies:)
> I went in yesterday and they checked for contractions and leaking. Doc said I was fine and I still had plenty of fluid around baby :) he said its normal discharge but it was good for me to come in since it was watery and plus me having early labor dd2. Baby is fine . So today I have to go for my shot on my butt lol fun! And then get CBC because I have history of gestational thrombocytopenia with all pregnancies. If I have it again (which nurse already told me I probably do based on last platelet count, I won't have to worry about dvt being on bed rest because my blood will be so thin. If I don't have it then they will be giving me advice on how to prevent blood clots from being on bed rest for 4 months. I kinda hope I have the blood disorder agin just because I didn't have to worry about that with dd1. However, I can't get epidural but I'm fine with that because I've given natural births both times and want to do it again:D call me crazy lpl

Glad you're not leaking fluid and FX you have the blood disorder! :haha: 

I don't think you're crazy at all for wanting another natural birth. I had a c-section with my twins, but I'm hoping for a VABC next time around. If I do manage a VBAC, I want to go naturally. :thumbup:


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you Shelby lol it sounds weird to want a blood disorder right? Lol
I think it's awesome that you want a natural birth! Even though its painful, it is so nice when you push your baby out and then the pain kinda disappears because the baby is here :)
Your girls are so beautiful!!! I'm so happy they are progressing well :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well and still cooking today..

Mizz Pod, great news it wasn't your waters leaking. This should bring you some peace of mind :flower:, continue taking it easy and try not stress. Ive learned that pregnancy brings a lot of strange symptoms get us all worked up sometimes for nothing lol

Amy, hope your bleeding has stopped and you've been able to go home sweetie.

Prayer, Happy 27 weeks :flower:

AFM, had my GD test this AM, the orange juice they gave me was actually really good lol tasted like orange kool aid. Hoping my tests come back good and no GD. We'll see! On another note, I gained 6 pounds in 2 weeks, holy sh*t lol I guess some weeks are better than others as far as weight gain. Dr. told me I would be on bed rest till 36 weeks, so excited about that, 8 weeks 2 days to go yay!! I also told him I wanted a growth scan since LO hasnt been weighed since I was 21 weeks, plus CL check (this Im not looking forward to) dont really want to know my CL, that info can either make or break my day..

Please keep cooking, hoping to hear some updates soon :thumbup:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and still cooking today..
> 
> Mizz Pod, great news it wasn't your waters leaking. This should bring you some peace of mind :flower:, continue taking it easy and try not stress. Ive learned that pregnancy brings a lot of strange symptoms get us all worked up sometimes for nothing lol
> 
> Amy, hope your bleeding has stopped and you've been able to go home sweetie.
> 
> Prayer, Happy 27 weeks :flower:
> 
> AFM, had my GD test this AM, the orange juice they gave me was actually really good lol tasted like orange kool aid. Hoping my tests come back good and no GD. We'll see! On another note, I gained 6 pounds in 2 weeks, holy sh*t lol I guess some weeks are better than others as far as weight gain. Dr. told me I would be on bed rest till 36 weeks, so excited about that, 8 weeks 2 days to go yay!! I also told him I wanted a growth scan since LO hasnt been weighed since I was 21 weeks, plus CL check (this Im not looking forward to) dont really want to know my CL, that info can either make or break my day..
> 
> Please keep cooking, hoping to hear some updates soon :thumbup:

Thanks tink and great news! I liked the red drink too lol! I just felt nasty afterwards. I hope lo measures well and that you pass your GD test. I gained 5 pounds in a little over a week around Christmas time. Yeah! So every visit ? Biweekly) I would gain like 3-4 pounds. He said its water weight! Lol I said " we'll see" . I hope we all make it to 36 weeks! :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

MizzPodd said:


> Thank you Shelby lol it sounds weird to want a blood disorder right? Lol
> I think it's awesome that you want a natural birth! Even though its painful, it is so nice when you push your baby out and then the pain kinda disappears because the baby is here :)
> Your girls are so beautiful!!! I'm so happy they are progressing well :hugs:

Thank you! :hugs:

The funny thing is, I dealt with all the contractions, despite having a c-section. I was dilated to 9-10cm when I was wheeled back for the section, and I made it that far with no medication. So I know I can handle the contractions. Just the ring of fire I have to worry about :winkwink:


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you tink:hugs:it makes me feel a lot better.... Just more fun bed rest :)
Wow you are right around the corner! When you deliver i will be your current week so I'm excited for 8 weeks to hurry up and get here too! Congrats for being in last tri! Now I know someone else on bed rest lol I hope everything keeps going good for you :)

Shelby you should be proud then! If you made it to 9/10 cm then you can get through the ring of fire... I just kept focusing on hearing her cry and I guess my mind kinda ignored the pain... It did hurt badly but I remember it being seconds :) I think you have a great chance at doing it.


----------



## baby_maybe

So had my scan earlier and boy do I have a lot of fluid. I have definite polyhydramnios and my AFI measures 29.8cm, the upper range of normal is 25cm at 32 weeks so as you can see I'm well over that. Not sure what the consultant will want to do, already have my GTT booked for tomorrow and then I see the consultant next weds to discuss both the scan and GTT results.

I must admit that I'm am now a little worried about what this might mean. I'm not going to google because that is never good at any time, but I am also already aware of the some of the causes for this and I'm trying not to think about them especially as 65% od cases don't have a reason.

The good news is that because of all the fluid the scan was super clear and as far as that goes baby looks fine, although I realise a scan cannot diagnose. Anyway he is definitely, no doubt, still a he :happydance: he also is average weight at an estimated 4lb4oz so not a fatty at the moment.

Im kind of hoping now that my GTT is positive because at least I'll have a reason behind all the fluid, if not I guess the consultant will have a plan of what to do next, like some blood tests etc.

Of course this does complicate the IC a bit, with all the extra fluid putting weight on the stitch and I think it might be why I've had so many braxton hicks recently too. Could be my uterus being so stretched out and not just the stitch irritating it!

Anyways I'll probably have a proper update after next weeks consultant appointment :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

My double cerclage failed...it was great on Monday & suddenly my waters were out of vagina 4 inches last night..Dr managed to gently push them back in & they transferred me to tulsa hospital with nicu but right after I arrived they did vaginal ultrasound & took some gauze out of vagina & was about to look at stitch with speculum & waters busted. 1 stitch already ripped through cervix & Dr managed to get other stitch out before further damage to cervix. I never had contractions at all..cervix were 3cm & great Monday & Wednesday was dilated, stitched ripped cervix & bulging waters...drs have no clue what happened. The Dr at tulsa nicu wants to give me an abdominal cerclage in 3 months then wait 3 more months on getting pregnant again but I ain't going to rush it. We named our beautiful baby girl adalee hope, she weighed 15oz & 10 inches long..she had her mommas nose & daddy's mouth & ears. :(


----------



## MizzPodd

baby_maybe said:


> So had my scan earlier and boy do I have a lot of fluid. I have definite polyhydramnios and my AFI measures 29.8cm, the upper range of normal is 25cm at 32 weeks so as you can see I'm well over that. Not sure what the consultant will want to do, already have my GTT booked for tomorrow and then I see the consultant next weds to discuss both the scan and GTT results.
> 
> I must admit that I'm am now a little worried about what this might mean. I'm not going to google because that is never good at any time, but I am also already aware of the some of the causes for this and I'm trying not to think about them especially as 65% od cases don't have a reason.
> 
> The good news is that because of all the fluid the scan was super clear and as far as that goes baby looks fine, although I realise a scan cannot diagnose. Anyway he is definitely, no doubt, still a he :happydance: he also is average weight at an estimated 4lb4oz so not a fatty at the moment.
> 
> Im kind of hoping now that my GTT is positive because at least I'll have a reason behind all the fluid, if not I guess the consultant will have a plan of what to do next, like some blood tests etc.
> 
> Of course this does complicate the IC a bit, with all the extra fluid putting weight on the stitch and I think it might be why I've had so many braxton hicks recently too. Could be my uterus being so stretched out and not just the stitch irritating it!
> 
> Anyways I'll probably have a proper update after next weeks consultant appointment :)

I'm glad baby is right on time with the growing:) your theory on your uterus really makes; the pressure pressing down....your attitude is great; staying positive. And no google!!! Lol I've worked myself up in the past with that so I was told no more dr. Google Hee hee. I do hope you have some good news or get the best scenario out of your current situation. :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

AmyLouise89 said:


> My double cerclage failed...it was great on Monday & suddenly my waters were out of vagina 4 inches last night..Dr managed to gently push them back in & they transferred me to tulsa hospital with nicu but right after I arrived they did vaginal ultrasound & took some gauze out of vagina & was about to look at stitch with speculum & waters busted. 1 stitch already ripped through cervix & Dr managed to get other stitch out before further damage to cervix. I never had contractions at all..cervix were 3cm & great Monday & Wednesday was dilated, stitched ripped cervix & bulging waters...drs have no clue what happened. The Dr at tulsa nicu wants to give me an abdominal cerclage in 3 months then wait 3 more months on getting pregnant again but I ain't going to rush it. We named our beautiful baby girl adalee hope, she weighed 15oz & 10 inches long..she had her mommas nose & daddy's mouth & ears. :(

Sweetie i am so so sorry for your loss :(:( :hugs: similar happened to me with bulging waters suddenly. I know this is so hard for you right now sweetie. I wish words could help but I know nothing can take the pain away. I have you and your beautiful angel baby girl in my prayers. Stay strong sweetie :hugs: and you take all the time you need sweetie:hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

AmyLouise89 said:


> My double cerclage failed...it was great on Monday & suddenly my waters were out of vagina 4 inches last night..Dr managed to gently push them back in & they transferred me to tulsa hospital with nicu but right after I arrived they did vaginal ultrasound & took some gauze out of vagina & was about to look at stitch with speculum & waters busted. 1 stitch already ripped through cervix & Dr managed to get other stitch out before further damage to cervix. I never had contractions at all..cervix were 3cm & great Monday & Wednesday was dilated, stitched ripped cervix & bulging waters...drs have no clue what happened. The Dr at tulsa nicu wants to give me an abdominal cerclage in 3 months then wait 3 more months on getting pregnant again but I ain't going to rush it. We named our beautiful baby girl adalee hope, she weighed 15oz & 10 inches long..she had her mommas nose & daddy's mouth & ears. :(

Amy I'm so so sorry to hear that. What a beautiful name you picked for your little girl. RIP Adalee :hugs::hugs:



MizzPodd said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> So had my scan earlier and boy do I have a lot of fluid. I have definite polyhydramnios and my AFI measures 29.8cm, the upper range of normal is 25cm at 32 weeks so as you can see I'm well over that. Not sure what the consultant will want to do, already have my GTT booked for tomorrow and then I see the consultant next weds to discuss both the scan and GTT results.
> 
> I must admit that I'm am now a little worried about what this might mean. I'm not going to google because that is never good at any time, but I am also already aware of the some of the causes for this and I'm trying not to think about them especially as 65% od cases don't have a reason.
> 
> The good news is that because of all the fluid the scan was super clear and as far as that goes baby looks fine, although I realise a scan cannot diagnose. Anyway he is definitely, no doubt, still a he :happydance: he also is average weight at an estimated 4lb4oz so not a fatty at the moment.
> 
> Im kind of hoping now that my GTT is positive because at least I'll have a reason behind all the fluid, if not I guess the consultant will have a plan of what to do next, like some blood tests etc.
> 
> Of course this does complicate the IC a bit, with all the extra fluid putting weight on the stitch and I think it might be why I've had so many braxton hicks recently too. Could be my uterus being so stretched out and not just the stitch irritating it!
> 
> Anyways I'll probably have a proper update after next weeks consultant appointment :)
> 
> I'm glad baby is right on time with the growing:) your theory on your uterus really makes; the pressure pressing down....your attitude is great; staying positive. And no google!!! Lol I've worked myself up in the past with that so I was told no more dr. Google Hee hee. I do hope you have some good news or get the best scenario out of your current situation. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks mizzpodd. I'm hoping it has resolved itself a bit by the time I go for a repeat scan. Hopefully the consultant has a plan when I follow up with him next week :)


----------



## Tink_0123

AmyLouise89 said:


> My double cerclage failed...it was great on Monday & suddenly my waters were out of vagina 4 inches last night..Dr managed to gently push them back in & they transferred me to tulsa hospital with nicu but right after I arrived they did vaginal ultrasound & took some gauze out of vagina & was about to look at stitch with speculum & waters busted. 1 stitch already ripped through cervix & Dr managed to get other stitch out before further damage to cervix. I never had contractions at all..cervix were 3cm & great Monday & Wednesday was dilated, stitched ripped cervix & bulging waters...drs have no clue what happened. The Dr at tulsa nicu wants to give me an abdominal cerclage in 3 months then wait 3 more months on getting pregnant again but I ain't going to rush it. We named our beautiful baby girl adalee hope, she weighed 15oz & 10 inches long..she had her mommas nose & daddy's mouth & ears. :(

Omg Amy, I am so sorry for ur loss. I honestly dont have words to express my sadness for u. Youve been through so much already.. Youre a strong woman and will make it through this grieving process. Please have faith that one day soon you will have a beautiful baby. Please take the time to grieve right now and things will soon fall into place. A TAC is definitely the way to for your future pregnancies. Please accept my condolences and know that you will be in my thoughts. I wish you n DH the best of luck!:hugs::flower:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Oh, Amy. I am so, so sorry. I know nothing anyone says will make this better in any way, but please know that I (and I'm sure all the other ladies on here) am thinking about you and your little girl. Life is so unfair and I am so sorry you've had to go through this again. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hope2302

@ Amy, my thoughts are with you. Sorry on your loss. X


----------



## DAYDAY24

I am so sorry amy you are in my prayers.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Amy I'm so so sorry. I can't even imagine how you feel. I'll pray for you and your family. You chose a beautiful name for her. I wish you rest and peAce of mind. Omg honey. Try to take I easy. You did everything you should have and in time things will work out. We are here if you need us and more importantly God is looking over you all. RIP Little one.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Thank you everyone


----------



## wunderful78

So sorry Amy :(


----------



## lch28

Amy im so deeply sorry for the loss of your little girl. I know words don't do much but just know we are all here for you honey. Hugs and kisses


----------



## Agiboma

Amy I am so sorry to hear about your loss Very lovely name for your daughter. I also had a failed cerclage x2 with my son I delivered at 25 weeks, I now have a Trans abdominal cerclage with this pregnancy. Take your time to heal and recover the best you could emotionally. physically and mentally. :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

How is your abdominal cerclage doing? Any complications? I'm not sure yet if we are going to try again or not cause I'm scared of going through this a 4th time. How will the abdominal cerclage be any better? Did you get yours before pregnancy or during? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Agiboma

Amy you don't have to rush it is difficult here is my history, im on my 5th pregnancy.
1st and 2nd pregnancy: 2 first trimester miscarrige
3rd pregnancy : 20 week miscarriage due to IC and that's when I was diagnoised with it
4th pregnancy: failed trans vaginal cerclage X2, first one placed at 15 weeks, bulging membranes @ 23 weeks and dilated, with 1 cm of cervix left, 24 weeks emergency clerclage placed had my son @ 25 weeks, we spent 3.5 months in NICU
5th pregnancy: abdominal cerclaged placed at 16 weeks gestation so far @ 28 weeks cervix is 5cm and closed.
This abdominal cerclage seems to be working out for me so far knock on wood.
When I lost my baby @ 20 weeks I truly did not want kids at all I didn't want to go through the pain for a 4th time also. but I found the courage after 1 year of morning and going through a very deep depression. All I can say is take your time and progress at your own pace. :hugs:


----------



## wunderful78

Your amazing abi ;)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> Amy you don't have to rush it is difficult here is my history, im on my 5th pregnancy.
> 1st and 2nd pregnancy: 2 first trimester miscarrige
> 3rd pregnancy : 20 week miscarriage due to IC and that's when I was diagnoised with it
> 4th pregnancy: failed trans vaginal cerclage X2, first one placed at 15 weeks, bulging membranes @ 23 weeks and dilated, with 1 cm of cervix left, 24 weeks emergency clerclage placed had my son @ 25 weeks, we spent 3.5 months in NICU
> 5th pregnancy: abdominal cerclaged placed at 16 weeks gestation so far @ 28 weeks cervix is 5cm and closed.
> This abdominal cerclage seems to be working out for me so far knock on wood.
> When I lost my baby @ 20 weeks I truly did not want kids at all I didn't want to go through the pain for a 4th time also. but I found the courage after 1 year of morning and going through a very deep depression. All I can say is take your time and progress at your own pace. :hugs:

Agiboma: you're one brave lady. I want more kids after this but the thought of going through all of this is crazy. We'll see how delivery goes( scheduled c section). Gods in control ultimately so even though waiting at least two years is the plan. The pregnancy process is tough in general.


----------



## AmyLouise89

I'm glad its working out for you which gives me some hope. High risk Dr in nicu hospital wants to do my abdominal cerclage in 3 months BEFORE getting pregnant again..then give my body atleast 3 months to heal. She then wants to do weekly cervical scans & weekly progesterone shots...only prob is its a 5 hour round trip to this hospital & I cant do that weekly..so hoping they would do abdominal cerclage & then let me see my regular ob weekly for scans & progesterone shots...& only come to tulsa like once a month or every 3 weeks unless scan shows bad news. Anyways I'm getting discharged from hospital in a bit, waiting for my flu shot (first one ever so hope it don't bother me like it does some people), they offered me depo birth control shot but I thought you ain't supposed to start birth control for a few weeks after a loss/delivery...so waiting to start pill at my follow up appt.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

amy sorry for your loss, take time to heal, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Hope2302

Hello ladies. Is it normal to have period like cramps for about 5 hours constantly and have it just go like that. I had it since 4am and waited till 9am to call the hospital. After calling, it began to get better and disappeared totally. It's the first time I have had it since my cerclage 4 weeks ago. I have no other symptoms like discharge, temperature or back pain. Should I just wait and see what happens or go in to the hospital. The pain did worry me but now it's gone.


----------



## ShelbyLC

I'm terrified of getting pregnant again. My IC was most likely just from carrying twins, but since the girls were my first pregnancy, we don't really know. It's possible that any future singleton pregnancies will go fine and my cervix won't give me any trouble...but there's also the chance that IC is just something I have and I'll always have to deal with it. I don't want to go through all of this again. :nope:


----------



## Tink_0123

This is my first preg. and personally I will have to think very long and hard about getting preg again. I am glad that the IC was caught in time and measures were taken to keep lo cooking longer like the SBR n progesterone supps, although I dont have a cerclage as it was too risky to put in when it was officially disgnosed. Being on bed rest is tough both physically n mentally n especially constantly worrying about whats going on down below.. So to conclude my post, I might TTC in like 4 years at least. I want to enjoy Audrey as much as possible without worrying about IC for a while.

How are you ladies doing today btw??


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hope I would make an appointment to see your OB first thing Monday or today if they have an opening. You can't tell what that pain was so maybe they can look at your cervix to make sure you're not dilated. Not trying to worry you hi it's so much better to be safe than sorry, you don't want to wish you got checked and didn't.

Shelby, I feel ya. I want more but this process is scary. I want to talk to my dr about an abdominal cerclage and maybe then it might be more appealing. I know you have to have failed vaginal cerclages but they are so touch and go. besides I was already totally funneled by 17 weeks in a singleton pregnancy. I see women with babies and I'm like what did YOU have to go through to have that kid?? Crazy.

Amy I thought you had to wait a few weeks before you start birth control because of the risk of blood clots.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies im also terrified especially with me caring twins.want you all to know that you are in my prayers.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey ladies im also terrified especially with me caring twins.want you all to know that you are in my prayers.

Day day I remember being in my 17th week. It's hard at times but with God all things are possible. I still worry from time to time but I have to remind myself that I'm not in control. Time will pass. :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

You ladies summed it up well as far as im concerned this is my last pregnancy. I don't want to go through this again, even if I get to term. Im still not over the NICU experience with my son.
@Amy I also have weekly appointments with the high risk ob and weekly ultrasound scans because of my history, so it seems as if you will get the care you need next time around, really sucks that the hospital is so far away. I moved in with my sister to be closer to the high risk hospital, she lives like 10 minutes away. I truly have been where you are and I want you to know that it does get better I promise. Don't give up! Take your time and all will be well in time :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful I just saw that we are due on the same date lol, but DR says we will do csection @ 38 weeks @ the latest, which will put my delivery some time in March.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> @prayerful I just saw that we are due on the same date lol, but DR says we will do csection @ 38 weeks @ the latest, which will put my delivery some time in March.

Hey agiboma, I'm due officially April 11. My dr said he wanted to delivery me at 39 or 38 weeks so that would put it at around April 4 or march 28. We'll see :)


----------



## wunderful78

I went to the LD last night I had a bad pain really low, on my bikini line that was really bad , the did a urine test and bp temp Doppler of baby hr but didnt check my cervix , which I'm kinda thankful for I'm trying to reduce the amount of prodding , because I only had the one pain and it didnt come back they think it was gas TMI , I feel like I'm going insane , going to the hospital for a pop off , :( I get my post cerclage scan this Tuesday 3 more sleeps , I'm dying to know if its stable


----------



## MizzPodd

wunderful78 said:


> I went to the LD last night I had a bad pain really low, on my bikini line that was really bad , the did a urine test and bp temp Doppler of baby hr but didnt check my cervix , which I'm kinda thankful for I'm trying to reduce the amount of prodding , because I only had the one pain and it didnt come back they think it was gas TMI , I feel like I'm going insane , going to the hospital for a pop off , :( I get my post cerclage scan this Tuesday 3 more sleeps , I'm dying to know if its stable

Fingers crossed it was just gas :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Good news ladies. My FFN test came back negative!!:). So of course I have a question. They say the chance of my water breaking in 2 weeks is less than 1%. But with IC is it the same? I mean I have .4 cm of cervix with a stitch so is it safe to get excited?!?! Lizzie? (And ladies) what do you think??


----------



## wunderful78

@ prayerfulmum I would be feeling very confident your almost 30 weeks right? I think the ffn test goes by a mucus that has a particular hormone that changes the cervix in prep for birth , if its not found your chances are fantastic not to go into labor , with IC cervix the baby should be by now too big to cause the cervix changes it is notorious for between wk 16-28 ;) so happy for you ;)


----------



## lch28

prayerful thats great hun, i dont think having IC changes anything in regards to negative or positive. negative is negative! yippee!


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful I think its great plus you have been holding steady at that length for a few weeks now


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

wunderful78 said:


> @ prayerfulmum I would be feeling very confident your almost 30 weeks right? I think the ffn test goes by a mucus that has a particular hormone that changes the cervix in prep for birth , if its not found your chances are fantastic not to go into labor , with IC cervix the baby should be by now too big to cause the cervix changes it is notorious for between wk 16-28 ;) so happy for you ;)

Thanks wunderful. I don't think I have a mucus plug as I'm funneled to my stitch. The FFN is a chemical/ glue that adheres the bag of water to the uterus and is detected when they separate. I always thought that the heavier the baby the more pressure it puts on your cervix, maybe I'm wrong. IC is confusing!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> prayerful thats great hun, i dont think having IC changes anything in regards to negative or positive. negative is negative! yippee!

Thanks! I had a question for you. Does the weight of the baby shorten the cervix as you get further along? Also, what restrictions are you on if any?


----------



## lch28

prayerful you have a mucous plug honey.. you have too lol its part of pregnancy. it starts forming around 10 weeks i think. 

i would assume the weight is what shortens your cervix. i havent had a scan since 30 weeks though. my cervix did get shorter the further i got, but i havent gone into labor. your almost 28 weeks hun. remember that is the point when IC isnt so much of an issue, because the baby cant just fall out and youd need very strong and regular contractions to go into labor. my cervical length was this

12 weeks - 4 cm
20 weeks - 2.9 cm / slight funneling
21 weeks - ^ no change
28 weeks - 1.3 cm / total funneling
30 weeks - ^ no change

i have no idea how much cervix i have right now. i do know that its 100% closed because i had an internal yesterday. as of now doctor just wants me to rest when I can. Obviously no exercising or anything, i can shop and stuff. he juts doesnt want me to be on my feet all day. i couldnt do that anyway! lol. my tummy feels so heavy i can hardly stand to be on my feet :wacko:


----------



## Tink_0123

I read somewhere recently something about as you pass 27 or 28 weeks, the weight isn't concentrated solely on the cervix.. Apparently the weight is distributed to the hips. Plus, as the other ladies have said, baby is now too big to fall thru unless you have serious contractions. 

Basically, at this point our biggest issues lying ahead are PROM and PTL, which I hope none of us experience.

Prayer, so glad your FFN came back negative.. yay!!

Wunderful, sometimes when I lay too long one side, gas tends to accumulate and I feel pain or an uncomfortable feeling right in the middle by the bikini line. Its not really crampy, but its like an uncomfortable pain. Its always good to get checked out tho just to ensure things are how they should be.


----------



## Tink_0123

Happy 35 weeks Ich!! You're almost there hun! 

When is your stitch removal?


----------



## AmyLouise89

How is an abdominal cerclage better than vaginal? I'm just so scared it will fail too..what's the chances? I had a double vaginal cerclage & that failed so not sure how an abdominal wouldn't either..what exactly do they do?


----------



## wunderful78

Hey Amy , I've read a little about a TAC vs tvc the tac is a stitch that is placed at the uterus side of the cervix not the vagina side , it's the highest up stitch you can get, it had to be done but keyhole surgery and its permanent so much so you need a csection to deliver or if your past 12 weeks and misscarriage , usually it's done before pregnancy and it had the best success rate , I've read about 98% ladies on other groups I'm a member of have lost 3-4 babies and finally succeed with a TAC , you can also leave it in for future pregnancies , it's super exciting but doesn't come without risks but perhaps a good chat to your dr will help you decide what's best for you ;) I really wish you well Hun


----------



## Agiboma

@Amy wonderful is right with the TAC it is placed high up in the cervix where the uterusends and the cervix begins and that s why it is so great because if your cervix shortens it will not affect the tac as it is not a cerclage placed in the cervix to begin with. There is a yahoo group called "abbyloopers" you should google them its all ladies with TAC and its greatbecause the |DR that also does TAC also comes in to comment on it. You can get a lot of information from that site.
@ Ich almost there you have done so well
I also have been told that after 28 weks IC is no longer an issue.


----------



## lch28

amy, a girl that i met at a loss support group in my area had multiple losses. she got a TAC and she now has 4 healthy babies and one on the way. 

thanks tink!! at first it was going to be 38 or 39 weeks (not sure why my doctor likes to wait so long.) now since i have gestational diabetes it is complicating things a bit . I have been measuring big, and LO was a bit large at 31 weeks. I have a growth scan on Tuesday. Depending on his weight my doc will decide when he wants to take it out. If hes big im guessing in 2-3 weeks he will remove it. However, he is removing it at the hospital. If i dont go into labor on my own with in 24 hours ill be induced. I wanted to avoid induction but i really cant with the diabetes. 

thanks abigoma =] i cant wait to meet him


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> prayerful you have a mucous plug honey.. you have too lol its part of pregnancy. it starts forming around 10 weeks i think.
> 
> i would assume the weight is what shortens your cervix. i havent had a scan since 30 weeks though. my cervix did get shorter the further i got, but i havent gone into labor. your almost 28 weeks hun. remember that is the point when IC isnt so much of an issue, because the baby cant just fall out and youd need very strong and regular contractions to go into labor. my cervical length was this
> 
> 12 weeks - 4 cm
> 20 weeks - 2.9 cm / slight funneling
> 21 weeks - ^ no change
> 28 weeks - 1.3 cm / total funneling
> 30 weeks - ^ no change
> 
> i have no idea how much cervix i have right now. i do know that its 100% closed because i had an internal yesterday. as of now doctor just wants me to rest when I can. Obviously no exercising or anything, i can shop and stuff. he juts doesnt want me to be on my feet all day. i couldnt do that anyway! lol. my tummy feels so heavy i can hardly stand to be on my feet :wacko:

Unless your plug can grow back unfortunately I don't think I have one. I was loosing it from about 12 weeks but the midwife ignored it. I had an emergency cerclage because I had NO cervix left :( when he did the cerclage my waters were bulging so where could the plug have been ? Lol I was Hoping I could rationalize still having one. Lol. Thanks so much for the feedback and the cervical lengths. I keep hearing Ic isn't a problem after 28 weeks. I go to my OB next week and I'm hoping he tells me that! Congrats on making it so far. you can shop! Can you believe it? Hope things are settling with DH :/ . enjoy these last few weeks prego :) soon you'll be smothered in that lovely baby smell! Yum! Lol


----------



## baby_maybe

I had a stitch done on bulging membranes and when I went into labour 8 weeks later I still had some plug come away. It does regenerate if you lose some, so I bet there's still some there hun :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Yep, your plug grows back :thumbup: I didn't start losing my plug until I was over 2cm dilated, I think closer to 4cm.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Thank you for info. I read on other sites about TAC's that if you get it before pregnancy ( like my Dr wants) then if you have an early miscarriage or any problems you will have to have a hysterectomy...is that true? I will definitely check on abbyloopers page. :)


----------



## wunderful78

No that's not true , are you sure it said " hysterectomy" ??


----------



## wunderful78

Shelby how are your perfect little babies going? Baby maybe you have come a very very long way , congrats I bet it's been a long and frightening road


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't think it's finished yet either what with this extra fluid thing going on now. I'll be so glad to get him out and make sure he's ok. I'm so so glad that I won't be doing this ever again, I've said it before but this time I really do mean it. If I end up with an elcs I'm asking to have my tubes done, if not DH is getting a vasectomy :)


----------



## lch28

prayerful ive been losing pieces since 12 weeks also , my doc said it regenerates within 24 hours. i have finally finished shopping ! lol. i just need to stock up on diapers. i have my hospital bags packed too :thumbup: still havent gotten the room ready yet. ill do that! finnaly got my stroller yesterday and i love it. just gotta make sure it fits in my little trunk . still not back with FOB but were getting along.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

baby_maybe said:


> I had a stitch done on bulging membranes and when I went into labour 8 weeks later I still had some plug come away. It does regenerate if you lose some, so I bet there's still some there hun :)

Good news!!!!'


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> prayerful ive been losing pieces since 12 weeks also , my doc said it regenerates within 24 hours. i have finally finished shopping ! lol. i just need to stock up on diapers. i have my hospital bags packed too :thumbup: still havent gotten the room ready yet. ill do that! finnaly got my stroller yesterday and i love it. just gotta make sure it fits in my little trunk . still not back with FOB but were getting along.

Great!!! Shopping sounds like fun! I'm looking forward to it. I'm doing a registry online. A friend of mine is attempting to throw me a shower at 30 weeks. Her theory is if its a quick 2 hr deal and I'm sitting with my feet up the we're good. God forbid i can't go, my husband would go for us, buttttt he doesn't know it yet. Lol so I'm working on my registry until I'm off restrictions! Im so happy for you! How exciting! Have fun washing and folding. Lol let motherhood begin! Glad you and FOB are getting along. Sounds like you have a rainbow over you. Xx:hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Yea it said hysterectomy but it was just on a page I found googling.


----------



## ShelbyLC

wunderful78 said:


> Shelby how are your perfect little babies going? Baby maybe you have come a very very long way , congrats I bet it's been a long and frightening road

Girls are wonderful - still in NICU but not for long! Feeding tubes came out this morning and they're getting their vaccines this afternoon. They have to stay for observation for 48 hours after getting vaccinated and also need 48 hours without tubes to go home. Tomorrow (Sunday) night and all day Monday & Monday night I'll be staying at the hospital in the NICU's "transition" room. I'll have the girls all to myself (er, and OH :haha:) for 36 hours :cloud9: If all goes well, they should be home on Tuesday or Wednesday! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

shelby thats great!!! they have done so well and so have you!!


----------



## Agiboma

@ Shelby that is great news
@Amy I am not sure why it said hysterectomy that is so extreme, please visit abbyloopers for some real factual information from the ladies on their and the Doctor.


----------



## wunderful78

I think you may have read hysterotomy which means cesarean


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news about your girls shelby :)


----------



## wunderful78

Shelby your home and hosed ;) I remember my first transition room night ;) I was so happy and the day I put her in her car seat, she was so tiny , I took photos , I sat in the back seat with her and the first night I had her at home , all the nciu days will soon be history for you and it's such a great feeling :) so happy for you ;)


----------



## AmyLouise89

wunderful78 said:


> I think you may have read hysterotomy which means cesarean

I must have misread it. I joined the facebook for abbyloopers & they said hysterotomy too. As soon as I can get on laptop I'm joining abbyloopers Yahoo page.


----------



## Agiboma

AmyLouise89 said:


> wunderful78 said:
> 
> 
> I think you may have read hysterotomy which means cesarean
> 
> I must have misread it. I joined the facebook for abbyloopers & they said hysterotomy too. As soon as I can get on laptop I'm joining abbyloopers Yahoo page.Click to expand...

A hysterotomy (also known as an emergency abdominal rescue in cases of shoulder dystocia) is an incision in the uterus, commonly combined with a laparotomy during a caesarean section. Hysterotomies are also performed during fetal surgery.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hysterotomy

That looks like a fancy term for csection to me and yes it is correct if you get a TAC you cannot deliver vaginally and will need a csection to deliver also the tac is permanent.


----------



## stephb1981

Hi Ladies,

I posted on here a couple of weeks ago and have not managed to log on since. Just saying hi again. I have been reading up on the posts and Amy your story made me cry, i am sorry you have had to go through so much. I am thinking about you and your precious little girl.

I have had my stitch in for 2 weeks now. Everything seems to be ok. Saw the consultant last friday and she said the crucial time is between 16 and 24 weeks. Is this true? Also i think i may have started with thrush,sorry if tmi. Is this gonna affect my stitch or can i just go to the docs tomorrow and get some cream?. 

Thanks again ladies
xxx


----------



## Hope2302

@ shelby, glad to know your girls will be coming home soon. They have done so well.x


----------



## baby_maybe

Yep steph 16-24 weeks sounds about right. Then you want to get to 28 if you can because that's when IC doesn't present as much of a problem. Thrush shouldn't be an issue as long as you treat it, more of an annoyance than anything!


----------



## lch28

agree with your doc, 16-24 weeks is the most crucial time. that is when i was the most strict with rest. is thrush a yeast infection? if so ive been plagued with them since getting pregnant. never affected anything. doc always just tells me to get a 7 day treatment cream over the counter, but i always call first.


----------



## lizziedripping

AmyLouise89 said:


> My double cerclage failed...it was great on Monday & suddenly my waters were out of vagina 4 inches last night..Dr managed to gently push them back in & they transferred me to tulsa hospital with nicu but right after I arrived they did vaginal ultrasound & took some gauze out of vagina & was about to look at stitch with speculum & waters busted. 1 stitch already ripped through cervix & Dr managed to get other stitch out before further damage to cervix. I never had contractions at all..cervix were 3cm & great Monday & Wednesday was dilated, stitched ripped cervix & bulging waters...drs have no clue what happened. The Dr at tulsa nicu wants to give me an abdominal cerclage in 3 months then wait 3 more months on getting pregnant again but I ain't going to rush it. We named our beautiful baby girl adalee hope, she weighed 15oz & 10 inches long..she had her mommas nose & daddy's mouth & ears. :(

OMG Amy, I have been away for a few days, and come back here to read that the worst has happened again to you - I am devastated for you darlin' and I am so sorry :nope::hugs: Awful news, how are you holding up? You absolutely must not go through this again, it shouldn't keep happening to women like you and there is a way to prevent it.

I know that you fought to get the stitch prior to 16wks to no avail. I'm not certain that doing so would have helped, but in your case there needs to be an elective stitch placed very early (11/12wks). You haven't had a shirodkar stitch yet which might be a less intrusive alternative to TAC, but if you can get the TAC then I'd take it - there are some women for whom this is the o ly thing which works.

So so sorry my love, if there's anything I can do please get in touch :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

ShelbyLC said:


> I'm terrified of getting pregnant again. My IC was most likely just from carrying twins, but since the girls were my first pregnancy, we don't really know. It's possible that any future singleton pregnancies will go fine and my cervix won't give me any trouble...but there's also the chance that IC is just something I have and I'll always have to deal with it. I don't want to go through all of this again. :nope:

You won't go through it again Shelby Hun. With an early stitch as a precaution pregnancy can be achieved in the majority of women. The key is getting the condition recognised in the first place. It astounds me how women like Amy are allowed to do pregnancy time and time again without the simplest of precautions, only to keep losing babies again and again :nope: 

Brilliant news about the girls coming home btw - enjoy it honey :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Good news ladies. My FFN test came back negative!!:). So of course I have a question. They say the chance of my water breaking in 2 weeks is less than 1%. But with IC is it the same? I mean I have .4 cm of cervix with a stitch so is it safe to get excited?!?! Lizzie? (And ladies) what do you think??

Hey Prayer :) Don't want you NOT to get excited because it's clear now that you're pregnancy is progressing pretty well even with minimal cervix, and a negative ffn rules out imminent ptl. Whilst It's true that it can't rule out your cervix opening without contractions (a seperate, mechanical issue), it does suggest that all is generally well in the cervix department, and certainly nothing significant is happening which might signal to your body it's time to deliver from a contraction/labour perspective. You're doing brilliantly sweetie, hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Just to add Prayer after reading back through some of your other posts - IC generally isn't a problem after 28wks in the sense that the baby is now too big to pass through the typically3cm gap of a weak and dilated cervix. Also, theoretically if by this point your cervix can withstand the weight of a 28wk baby without dilating and then triggering ptl, then it is likely that it will continue to do so 'by default' for want of a better expression.

Your cervix initially dilated enough to let the membranes bulge down. The stitch pulled it back together, albeit leaving it closed but short. The mechanical process of shortening isn't the same as labour and dilation under the influence of contractions. So far it has demonstrated a significant degree of 'give' as your baby has grown and uterus has stretched, to be expected with a truly weak cervix. All cervixes, normal or weak shorten as the uterus expands - cervical incompetency means that this process is dramatic and before time. How 'before time' is sadly reflected in the outcome :( 

Yours can quite feasibly remain at this length now for the duration from a purely mechanical point of view (many IC ladies sail comfortably to term on very little cervix). The only risk is that the cervical changes sometimes trigger the process of labour - also possible, and this risk is theoretically greater in women with a dilated short cervix than those with a long closed one - I stress theoretically because there is still huge uncertainty and often no rhyme or reason as to how or why this happens in some ladies and not others. The ffn test has however ruled this out in the short term for you :)

Hope that long and rambling explanation has kind of helped lovely ;) xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hello and welcome to the new ladies :flower:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lizziedripping said:


> Just to add Prayer after reading back through some of your other posts - IC generally isn't a problem after 28wks in the sense that the baby is now too big to pass through the typically3cm gap of a weak and dilated cervix. Also, theoretically if by this point your cervix can withstand the weight of a 28wk baby without dilating and then triggering ptl, then it is likely that it will continue to do so 'by default' for want of a better expression.
> 
> Your cervix initially dilated enough to let the membranes bulge down. The stitch pulled it back together, albeit leaving it closed but short. The mechanical process of shortening isn't the same as labour and dilation under the influence of contractions. So far it has demonstrated a significant degree of 'give' as your baby has grown and uterus has stretched, to be expected with a truly weak cervix. All cervixes, normal or weak shorten as the uterus expands - cervical incompetency means that this process is dramatic and before time. How 'before time' is sadly reflected in the outcome :(
> 
> Yours can quite feasibly remain at this length now for the duration from a purely mechanical point of view (many IC ladies sail comfortably to term on very little cervix). The only risk is that the cervical changes sometimes trigger the process of labour - also possible, and this risk is theoretically greater in women with a dilated short cervix than those with a long closed one - I stress theoretically because there is still huge uncertainty and often no rhyme or reason as to how or why this happens in some ladies and not others. The ffn test has however ruled this out in the short term for you :)
> 
> Hope that long and rambling explanation has kind of helped lovely ;) xx

Thanks so much Lizzie. I just want an excuse to breathe easy. Before 27 weeks and some days I just prayed for viability. Now I don't think it's enough. Lol now I want to bring my baby home in my arms after delivery! Thanks so much Lizzie. I'll be good after my baby shower at 32 weeks!! :) I'm going to try and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy. I think I've earned it.

One more question Lizzie , what kind of restrictions should there be at 28 weeks and .5 cervix. My peri says bedrest like I have been( which is a mix between strict and modified) and my OB just says to " take it easy".??


----------



## ShelbyLC

Just a quick update -

Britton had a heart rate drop late last night, so she's got to go 7 days now before she gets to go home. Tegan is being discharged on Tuesday and Britton next Saturday if all goes well! I'm heading to the hospital in a few minutes to stay with them for the next 36 hours (now until Tuesday morning). I've been told that the doctors have said I can breastfeed them while I'm with them! :happydance: I'm so excited. Definitely looking forward to this time with my girls and Tegan's homecoming on Tuesday. FX for Britton on Saturday.

Hope you're all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

aww shelby sorry about the heart rate drop, but im so happy you get to have a stay in with the girls! amazing you will be able to breast feed them :happydance: they will both be home so soon. enjoy your time with your lovely little ladies!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Shelby! Heart rate dropped sucked I bet :( good news is that she wasn't home when it happened!!! I'm sure they will both be home soon. I use to kangaroo with my daughter all the time because she never had a Brady episode when I did! Hearing my heart rate helped I guess. The up side to them coming home one at a time is that you can adjust. That time with one will help the time to speed up! Have fun at your slumber party with the girls! Take pictures!!


----------



## wunderful78

Oh bummer shelby :( but enjoy your stay with them the next few days ;) 


I get my first cervical length test since my cerclage 18 days ago ...... Tomorrow .... Nervous ... Sigh 


I


----------



## lch28

good luck tomorrow hun hope its good news


----------



## Agiboma

@Shely sorry about the setback
@wunderful good luck!!!


----------



## Hope2302

wunderful78 said:


> Oh bummer shelby :( but enjoy your stay with them the next few days ;)
> 
> 
> I get my first cervical length test since my cerclage 18 days ago ...... Tomorrow .... Nervous ... Sigh
> 
> 
> I

Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## stephb1981

Thanks ladies,

Shelby i am so pleased for you that the finishing line seems to be in sight and i am sure that the girls will sail through the next week. Lots and lots of fx for you. Ladies like you are such an inspiration to me and give me hope that we can get through this. Enjoy your time this week:thumbup:

Wunderful lots of luck on your cervical scan. Im hoping for good news for you. My stitch has been in 18 days tomorrow but im only 15+4 so the hard part is yet to come. How far along are you?

Just a quick question, Im not actually scheduled for any cervical length checks at all. I guess its just policy in my area of the UK. Should i push for a scan? Also if they dont give me one how will i know if the stitch isnt holding. Will i get pain ie the stitch stretching or ripping? What are the signs that i should be worried about? I sometimes get twingy pains in my flower but only for a second. The consultant told me to ring labour ward if i bleed or have severe discomfort and explain that i have a stitch and they will see me there but i would like to think i would want to know something was wrong before that iykwim?

Sorry for all the ? but thanks for answering them i really appreciate it.:hugs:


----------



## wunderful78

Thanks hope , ago n stitch ;) 
Steph I'm 23+2 , I had an emergency stitch :( I was he'll paranoid too about going into labour with my stitch, my doctor says I will know about it but even his reassurance doesn't help , I get lightning sharp pains there too not constant :( I think they should be scanning you regularly , you should be getting an anomaly scan at 20 weeks anyhow but I'd be asking for fortnightly if that's possible :) they told me contractions , unusual discharge and or quantity changes, bleeding , cramping (not gas) hehe I already made that mistake to go to LD or ring my ob if its office hours ;)


----------



## stephb1981

Im excited tho i go for a gender scan with babybond on thursday. Would you ladies pls take a guess on the gender. This was at 14+1. Thankyou. xx
 



Attached Files:







TPhoto_00003.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## stephb1981

wunderful78 said:


> Thanks hope , ago n stitch ;)
> Steph I'm 23+2 , I had an emergency stitch :( I was he'll paranoid too about going into labour with my stitch, my doctor says I will know about it but even his reassurance doesn't help , I get lightning sharp pains there too not constant :( I think they should be scanning you regularly , you should be getting an anomaly scan at 20 weeks anyhow but I'd be asking for fortnightly if that's possible :) they told me contractions , unusual discharge and or quantity changes, bleeding , cramping (not gas) hehe I already made that mistake to go to LD or ring my ob if its office hours ;)

I get gas LOTS he he. I think its just a side effect of having the stitch. My OH friends partner had a stitch and he complained about this! Thanks i think i will request a cervical length check. Even if its for my own peace of mind. I like to know whats goin on down there iykwim. I have my anomoly scan on the 8th feb so i think im goin ask if they can have a peek down there. To be honest at the moment im holding my breath to get past 17 weeks as thats the point i lost my little boy last year:cry: So if i go a little crazy in the next week then thats why lol. 

What kind of stitch did they place? Mines a shirodker stitch. Maybe we can compare notes over the next few months he he. I think its nice to have support from people that are going through the same thing. If you dont mind?xxx


----------



## wunderful78

Darn auto text I meant thanks agi and ich not ago n stitch lol my phone is psycho about stitches lol , anyway ;) 

Nup I definitely don't mind , I dunno what type mine is I'd say its a McDonald I only had 23mm of cervix left so I didn't have to many options ! 

I'm so sorry you lost your baby boy last year :( I never realised the truth about all this IC stuff until it happened to me though I never lost a baby I spent 14 days in nicu and another 21 days in nursery with my daughter who was 30 weeks ,but my ob took the wait and see approach with this one ! Insert swear word nasty name :( so here I am on bed rest with an emergency stitch ;( 

Steph they say preventative stitches have about 85% success rate I think alot if the 15% go into pre term labor that can't be stopped ! 

Are you on progesterone shots ? I'm in Australia so I'm just on suppisitoties we don't have shots :( my doctor has given me 60% chance


----------



## stephb1981

I didnt even know what ic was before it happened! And i had never heard of a cerclege. I am very very lucky in that i have 2 wonderful boys that are 5 and 7. I had LLETZ treatment after my youngest was born in 2008. They never told me that this treatment could cause ic. Had i been told i would have been better prepared.

I am now with a new partner and we would love nothing more than a child of our own. I also had an emergency cerclege done. I went for my first check and it was 42mm and ten days later was only 18mm. We may have the same stitch as from what i have read they only place a mcdonald suture if you have very little cervix or have already started to dilate. Correct me if im wrong anyone lol. 

I'm not on any sort of progesterone at all. I did ask the consultant as i had googled this and she said it would not make any difference. I think it all depends on what your caregiver believes is best. I will however get 2 injections to mature babies lungs should i go into labour early. Not sure when but sometime between 24 and 28 weeks. Do you think i should ask again about the progesterone? Did your consultant say what the benefits where?

I can not imagine what having a child in the nicu is like. You are so brave. I have googled images as i want to prepare myself as much as i can and it must have been so upsetting for you. Im happy for you that everything worked out for you. Your daughter is beautiful.

On a lighter note my youngest was born in NZ. So not so far from your side of the world. lol

When is your scan? and you will let us know how it goes wont you? xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Steph - signs to look for are regular, frequent cramps, bleeding, or additional pressure down below (generally symptoms which are unusual for you). That said, I had pretty much the same symptoms with the twins after stitch as I did with my daughter who came at 24wks! It's very difficult to differentiate except that withher the symptoms increased steadily over several days until there was no disputing that something significant was going on (lots of bleeding, water and contraction pains).

Having an elective stitch is very reassuring, but the side effects of its very presence can mimic ptl and a dilating cervix unfortunately. I had tightenings, occasional cramps, felt lots of pressure, and had the shooting pains you describe some of which was probably due to it being twins too. I was always stunned to see on internal scan that my cervix had remained unchanged, I was convinced it must have opened or torn through the stitch. It never did so please be reassured that even under the weight of two large babies it held up brilliantly ;) xx

Good luck today Wunder xxx

Prayer - personally I would remain on total bed rest if I were in your position. You could risk it, but if your goal is to take home a full term baby then it is really the only way to increase that chance lovely xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

They don't always only do Mcdonald sutures as emergency ones, all my sutures, either elective or emergency have been those type. I think shrodkir sutures are used more for twins or if you've had a mcdonald one in the past that has failed or some doctors just prefer one type over the other.

Shrodkir sutures are placed higher up and are also secured to the vaginal wall so are stronger, but you can't have them placed once your cervix is short. They are used quite often in twin pregnancies where there is already a known cervical issue and placed early they are very effective even with all the extra weight.

Hope that helps a bit. I'm sure Lizzie can elaborate a little more on the differences between the two even further :)

AFM - Feeling a bit blah about this extra fluid business. I don't know if it's because I now know how much fluid there is, but I feel more uncomfortable and I'm panicking that the fluid is increasing. Probably my mind playing tricks on me but still. I thought I'd got to the point this time where I wasn't worrying so much about the IC, but now I'm worrying about this instead and the IC as I'm not sure what extra impact the fluid will create on my cervix. Can't wait to see my consultant on weds and please say he will make a plan, because I like to know what I'm doing and what's going on at all times!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies I have been having the shooting pains also doc checked manually and said everything feels the same put it is really scary. I have a cervical length check wed. Also I have been itchy down there lol snd yesterday I saw some slight yellow discharge I think I may have another bacterial infection ugh. Just trying to make it through next 6 weeks then maybe Ill calm some especially with the twins its hard.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Wunderful breathe easy! You've done all you could. Best wishes xx


----------



## stephb1981

baby_maybe said:


> They don't always only do Mcdonald sutures as emergency ones, all my sutures, either elective or emergency have been those type. I think shrodkir sutures are used more for twins or if you've had a mcdonald one in the past that has failed or some doctors just prefer one type over the other.
> 
> Shrodkir sutures are placed higher up and are also secured to the vaginal wall so are stronger, but you can't have them placed once your cervix is short. They are used quite often in twin pregnancies where there is already a known cervical issue and placed early they are very effective even with all the extra weight.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit. I'm sure Lizzie can elaborate a little more on the differences between the two even further :)
> 
> AFM - Feeling a bit blah about this extra fluid business. I don't know if it's because I now know how much fluid there is, but I feel more uncomfortable and I'm panicking that the fluid is increasing. Probably my mind playing tricks on me but still. I thought I'd got to the point this time where I wasn't worrying so much about the IC, but now I'm worrying about this instead and the IC as I'm not sure what extra impact the fluid will create on my cervix. Can't wait to see my consultant on weds and please say he will make a plan, because I like to know what I'm doing and what's going on at all times!

Thankyou for clearing that up lol. I've only got google to go by he he.

Good luck on wed. Maybe its baby getting bigger is why your feeling even more uncomfortable. The extra fluid plus growing baby will make it seem like the fluid is increasing. Fx for you that the fluid volume has gone down. xxx


----------



## stephb1981

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey ladies I have been having the shooting pains also doc checked manually and said everything feels the same put it is really scary. I have a cervical length check wed. Also I have been itchy down there lol snd yesterday I saw some slight yellow discharge I think I may have another bacterial infection ugh. Just trying to make it through next 6 weeks then maybe Ill calm some especially with the twins its hard.

I have exactly the same symptoms. I phoned the antenatal unit this morning. The shooting pains are normal for a stitch. Obviously if your worried go to be seen. I know the itching for me was a yeast infection. boo! I have been to the chemist and bought some cream and am no longer itching. Maybe this is the case for you. I have been extra extra careful to keep myself clean as am so paranoid about infection that i have washed away all the good bacteria and given myself thrush!! lol


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks steph I saw my ob last week and she said all look good and gave me a ultrasound appt to check this week. Now im waiting for them to open so I can tell them about itching


----------



## stephb1981

Its horrible the worrying isn't it. Having a yeast infection is bad enough but then you worry that its going to affect your stitch. I was really panicking last night. I hope you get sorted soon. xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yea I had a bacterial infection for like month was on antibiotics the whole time finally cleared up 2 weeks ago so idk


----------



## stephb1981

My guess would be that the antibiotics have given you a yeast infection. They get rid of all the bacteria bad and good and this is what can give you thrush. Antis give me thrush every time without fail. Same with my OH. If it doesn't have a smell to it chances are this is what it is. Its easy to treat, no antis just cream as its fungal i think not bacterial. Hope you manage to speak to someone soon xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks they open at 9 so waiting


----------



## Hope2302

@ Steph, I live in the uk and my doctor has strong opinions about continuous checking of my cervix. I have had my stitch in for 5 weeks now and not had scan. They are mindful about trying not to interfere with anything going in there. She reckons even if we check and God forbid things aren't as they should be, there is nothing that can be done that we already haven't done And a cervix determining to change can't be stopped. 
I myself am an indication of how things are going in there. So if my temperature is good, discharges are normal, no bleeding, no heavy pressure And no leaking of fluid then we should keep Hoping and praying for a positive outcome. 
With that explanation, I was able to get that worry of my chest about not knowing how my cervix is doing but we are all different. If you want one done every couple of weeks insist at least for peace of mind. I hope it all works out and results into full term healthy baby for you.


----------



## Hope2302

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey ladies I have been having the shooting pains also doc checked manually and said everything feels the same put it is really scary. I have a cervical length check wed. Also I have been itchy down there lol snd yesterday I saw some slight yellow discharge I think I may have another bacterial infection ugh. Just trying to make it through next 6 weeks then maybe Ill calm some especially with the twins its hard.

I do have those shooting pains too and was told that is to be expected with a cerclage in. The itchiness would worry me so good you are been proactive about it. I am praying for 6 weeks and more for you and the babies.x


----------



## baby_maybe

Hope2302 said:


> @ Steph, I live in the uk and my doctor has strong opinions about continuous checking of my cervix. I have had my stitch in for 5 weeks now and not had scan. They are mindful about trying not to interfere with anything going in there. She reckons even if we check and God forbid things aren't as they should be, there is nothing that can be done that we already haven't done And a cervix determining to change can't be stopped.
> I myself am an indication of how things are going in there. So if my temperature is good, discharges are normal, no bleeding, no heavy pressure And no leaking of fluid then we should keep Hoping and praying for a positive outcome.
> With that explanation, I was able to get that worry of my chest about not knowing how my cervix is doing but we are all different. If you want one done every couple of weeks insist at least for peace of mind. I hope it all works out and results into full term healthy baby for you.

My consultant is exactly the same hun, so I know where you're coming from :hugs:


----------



## stephb1981

Thanks ladies. Your replies have made me feel a little better. These things just kept cropping up when i read things and i guess i felt like i was feeling a bit neglected by the good ol' NHS. But knowing i'm not the only one who's consultant says these things make no dif is reassuring that its normal.

Hope can i just ask are you on any kind of progesterone? xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies doc said yeast. I also might have gestational diabetes got to test wed.


----------



## stephb1981

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey ladies doc said yeast. I also might have gestational diabetes got to test wed.

I'm glad you got sorted. Hope they gave you something to clear it up. It is most uncomfortable. xxx


----------



## Hope2302

stephb1981 said:


> Thanks ladies. Your replies have made me feel a little better. These things just kept cropping up when i read things and i guess i felt like i was feeling a bit neglected by the good ol' NHS. But knowing i'm not the only one who's consultant says these things make no dif is reassuring that its normal.
> 
> Hope can i just ask are you on any kind of progesterone? xxx

Yes Steph. I am on cyclogest pessaries. 200mg taken twice a day.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yes a cream


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies,

Wonderful, I wish u best of luck on ur scan today. Hope all is stable down there.

Baby, Happy 33 weeks! I hope everything goes well on ur GTT test. I was reading recently that babies can grow up to an entire inch around 33 weeks, so perhaps this is what your feeling. I do have faith that everything will be ok for u hun.

Lizzie, glad to see you on here. How you been?

Prayer, I would suggest the same as Lizzie. Although you're past a crucial stage, still take it easy as much as possible. Believe me its easy to feel more confident once you've passed a certain milestone, but with our unpredictable circumstances its always good to play it safe at least till we reach 37 weeks.

I too feel the same way about wanting to reach a certain amount of weeks and then thinking its not enough once you reach them lol. I have finally reach 28 weeks, my next goal is 30, but most importantly for me is now 36 weeks which is when my bed rest will be lifted and most def 37 weeks which is when baby is considered term. 

Steph, I am very sorry for your loss last year. I certainly wish you the best in this pregnancy.

Day, Glad to see your doing good. A yeast infection is such an inconvenience at this time, but should go away rather quickly once you treat it. I took Flagyl for BV when I was 19 weeks, but was lucky not to get a YI, although I though I certainly would.

Ich, how are you doing hun? Almost there! :hugs:

AFM, waiting for my growth scan on Wednesday. Will be bittersweet as I will be able to see my baby, but at the same time they will be checking my CL and I really don't want to know tbh.

For the newer ladies, I don't have a cerclage as I was given the official IC diagnosis at 24 weeks and dr's thought it would be too risky for a stitch at that point. I am on SBR, only have bathroom priviliges, and dr appt outings every two weeks and Im on 200 mg of vaginal progesterone suppositories until 36 weeks. Last CL measurement at 24 weeks was .9 cm or 9 mm, so this is why I don't want to know what it looks like now. 

My dr's, I have 3, all feel the same about checking the CL or really going down there as they don't want to irritate anything. In their opinion they have done what they can and all thats left to do is wait. I have been given the steroids for the baby's lungs, im on bed rest, and the progesterone. If my cervix continues or has continued to change all thats left it to wait for the baby to come really or hang myself upside down lol :haha:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies I get a cervical length ultrasound wed think tech will look at babies


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Ladies I get a cervical length ultrasound wed think tech will look at babies

Most likely, yes. Heartbeats and fluid levels should be checked. :thumbup:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ok thanks


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey ladies 27 weeks plus I need advice. I've started with this pain under my buttocks it's like the bone area that you sit on.i haven't been sitting, I've been laying. It comes and goes and sometimes I feel the urge to do #2, sorry, tmi. I'm ok otherwise, no cramping or cervical issues. Is this sciatic nerve pain, or pelvic pressure or what? Every week is something new! Please help. I have pains in my butt ( bone) lol


----------



## AmyLouise89

lizziedripping said:


> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> My double cerclage failed...it was great on Monday & suddenly my waters were out of vagina 4 inches last night..Dr managed to gently push them back in & they transferred me to tulsa hospital with nicu but right after I arrived they did vaginal ultrasound & took some gauze out of vagina & was about to look at stitch with speculum & waters busted. 1 stitch already ripped through cervix & Dr managed to get other stitch out before further damage to cervix. I never had contractions at all..cervix were 3cm & great Monday & Wednesday was dilated, stitched ripped cervix & bulging waters...drs have no clue what happened. The Dr at tulsa nicu wants to give me an abdominal cerclage in 3 months then wait 3 more months on getting pregnant again but I ain't going to rush it. We named our beautiful baby girl adalee hope, she weighed 15oz & 10 inches long..she had her mommas nose & daddy's mouth & ears. :(
> 
> OMG Amy, I have been away for a few days, and come back here to read that the worst has happened again to you - I am devastated for you darlin' and I am so sorry :nope::hugs: Awful news, how are you holding up? You absolutely must not go through this again, it shouldn't keep happening to women like you and there is a way to prevent it.
> 
> I know that you fought to get the stitch prior to 16wks to no avail. I'm not certain that doing so would have helped, but in your case there needs to be an elective stitch placed very early (11/12wks). You haven't had a shirodkar stitch yet which might be a less intrusive alternative to TAC, but if you can get the TAC then I'd take it - there are some women for whom this is the o ly thing which works.
> 
> So so sorry my love, if there's anything I can do please get in touch :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you & its been hard & emotional road but I'm doing ok..the specialist in tulsa at OU medical said I have to have a TAC next time..which she wants to do pre pregnancy in 3 months if insurance will cover it then..if not then it'll be placed when I'm 5 weeks pregnant...I'm just scared shes not experienced enough & it will fail too.. :( my husband is very scared to try again because of it hurting me or losing another baby so he mentioned a surrogate (I think that's what its called ) but I doubt we could find anyone to carry our baby for us.


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Hey ladies 27 weeks plus I need advice. I've started with this pain under my buttocks it's like the bone area that you sit on.i haven't been sitting, I've been laying. It comes and goes and sometimes I feel the urge to do #2, sorry, tmi. I'm ok otherwise, no cramping or cervical issues. Is this sciatic nerve pain, or pelvic pressure or what? Every week is something new! Please help. I have pains in my butt ( bone) lol

Is it like a sharp pain? I was reading that at our stage the baby might lay in a position where it can pinch the sciatic nerve. The pain it described is like a sharp pain the radiates through the butt and down the legs. I don't know about the #2 part tho. I just read about sciatica on my 28 week email that I get from baby center. Hope you feel better hun!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies 27 weeks plus I need advice. I've started with this pain under my buttocks it's like the bone area that you sit on.i haven't been sitting, I've been laying. It comes and goes and sometimes I feel the urge to do #2, sorry, tmi. I'm ok otherwise, no cramping or cervical issues. Is this sciatic nerve pain, or pelvic pressure or what? Every week is something new! Please help. I have pains in my butt ( bone) lol
> 
> Is it like a sharp pain? I was reading that at our stage the baby might lay in a position where it can pinch the sciatic nerve. The pain it described is like a sharp pain the radiates through the butt and down the legs. I don't know about the #2 part tho. I just read about sciatica on my 28 week email that I get from baby center. Hope you feel better hun!! :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah it radiates at times. Standing makes it feel better but I can't really do that. I thought it may have been nerve pain. Everything below my belly button has a Mind if its own lol. Thanks for the insight


----------



## Firehol

Amy, so so sorry for your loss. Xxx


----------



## Firehol

Shelby. Great news that they are nearly home. Its greta one is coning home as thats all you want but That's going to be hard having one at home and one still in hospital. I really struggled sharing my time with my 2 year old and the hospital trips to see amber. 
I'm sure you will work it out and hopefully not feel too torn between the two of them. 
Good luck and fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## wunderful78

Results are pretty much the same 25mm length same amount if funnelling , the cervix is closed above and below the stitch ;) so that's a bonus ;)


----------



## lch28

dayday they always checked the baby when they checked my cervix :thumbup:

im good tink thanks! and you? good luck at the scan, i received what i thought was terrible news at 28 weeks and was sure i was going to go into labor any day, here i am now though. i think once you reach 28 weeks the length doesnt mean as much =]

prayerful sounds exactly like sciatica to me. its awful, i had it with Sophia and i have it now =[


----------



## lch28

great news wonderful


----------



## wunderful78

What the hell is this funnelling anyway and why can't they make it stop :( I don't want funnelling , I think it's the inside part of the cervix starting to dilate and my water membrane is in there ..... Screams......


----------



## lambgal

Had my 33 week appointment, no idea on what the cervix is like but baby boy is head down and my dr is hoping we make it to 34 weeks. I am shooting for 35. I attached a picture of his face they look so strange on sono.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1353.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lizziedripping

Goog news then Wunder :) That's a great length after an emergency stitch, if things remain that way you have every chance of making it to term xx

Steph, just to clarify - a Shirodkar is placed higher up almost at the top of the cervix which is why it's so great for the additional weight of twins, or in women for whom all else has failed. Not all doctors are trained in placing a Shirodkar since it is more intrusive and involves dissecting the bladder away from the vaginal walls. It can't be placed once cervical changes have occurred for this reason, in which case a Macdonald is the stitch of choice. The Macdonald is also good electively, and acts like a draw string pulling the cervix together -it works well, especially if placed early. Hope that helps :) xx

Prayer - I didn't get sciatica in pregnancy, but I have been suffering with it as part of my general back problems for the last 2/3yrs. It is a constant, unrelenting, throbbing ache around the top of your leg where it meets the hip joint. Kind of in your butt cheek to one side and it does radiate down your leg, for me sometimes as far down as my foot! Mine is made worse if I lie on the effected side and is only relieved with moving around. super common in pregnancy sweet so try not to worry, it certainly doesn't sound at all cervix related xxx

Baby - extra fluid? What's been happening with you my lovely? Read back through but couldn't find the relevant post. Fill me in when you get a sec xxx

Day - I didn't get baby checks with my cervical scans until I hit 20wks when I had the anomaly scan. After that I was scanned every 3wks and she checked babies and my cervix until 28wks when doc only scanned the babies. Are you in the UK or US? Things are done slightly differently depending on where you are. Glad you're still doing ok chick xx

Tink - thanks for asking, I'm good thanks just been busy getting over Christmas and getting my brood back to normal ;) You ok? Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Ich :hi: You 35weeker you lol xxxxx


----------



## lch28

my doctor only does shirodkar , it was given to me for my first ever cerclage (this one) 

hi lizzie!!!!!! lol , how are you hun??
im well. i have an ultrasound tomorrow to check the babies weight. Then my doctor will let me know my day for stitch removal/induction. (if i dont go into labor on my own in 1 day which for some reason he says i will but i doubt it he is inducing me becuase of my gestational diabetes) so depending on Lo's weight, it will either be at 37, 38, or 39 weeks. so i wanted to ask you, dont you think its odd to wait till 38/39 weeks ? what if my water breaks and i go into labor? will he have time to take out my stitch or would it have to be emcs which i dont want to risk? hopsital is 20 min drive. also, if your water breaks with the stitch in, would it be a slow trickle becuase of the stitch or could it still be a big gush? i felt like ive been having some trickling going on..


----------



## wunderful78

Thanks Lizzie, since your the guru on this topic your words have made a big difference to my feelings :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Steph - I didn't have progesterone with the twins because in the UK it is very much still in its trial stages and some docs are happy to prescribe, some aren't. I was desperate to get it but couldn't and as you know I didn't need it in the end. Without a stitch I'd say it's crucial, with a stitch it is worthwhile because it has been shown to firm up a weak cervix so it's worth asking if you can get it on the basis of what do you lose? If not, please don't worry, I made it fine without it - the stitch really is the main thing xx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Im in the US


----------



## wunderful78

My funnelling length is 8mm width is 16mm :( my ob isn't concerned , I don't see him for another 4 weeks , he said if I feel unwell fever etc , have contractions change of discharge or blood to ring him other than that he is happy , he also said the risk of infection is low in my case and no swabbing is going to be done &#128099; praying my baby is going to be ok ;)


----------



## ShelbyLC

I am so excited for tomorrow! It's going to be so nice to have Tegan home. Please keep your fingers crossed for Britton! she needs to stop being so silly and having heart rate drops after 5-6 days without any! (I think she just really likes her nurse and wants to hang out more. :haha:) I hope you all don't mind me sharing:


Spoiler
https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/Both1small_zps00238070.jpg

lch - belated happy 35 weeks! I am so, so happy for you! It's so amazing to see you make it this far!


----------



## lch28

thanks shelby!! love the pics of the girls. in your journal i saw the pics of DH with them! they look so much like him! how sweet. tomorrow i may find out when im having my induction!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

So exciting! I'm so happy you may have to "force" your baby out against his will! :haha:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> So exciting! I'm so happy you may have to "force" your baby out against his will! :haha:

Can't tell which one is the trouble maker! Both look so peaceful! The blankets are gorgeous!!! Great job and congrats!


----------



## Agiboma

@shelby glad to hear your good news


----------



## Hope2302

@ Wundaful and shelby ! Great news
@ shelby, the girls are so precious, bless!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey Lizzie, well basically I went for my 32 weeks consultant appointment and he noted that I felt like there was extra fluid so booked me for a scan. When I went there was 29.8cm of the blinkin stuff, so I am seeing him again tomorrow to see what he has to say. I've tried to stay away from the scare stories, but I do remember JimmyJam on this thread had severe poly from around 20 weeks onwards I think and I also remember how much she freaked out about it. I know there's a good chance that it's just 'one of those things' but I can't help but be a bit worried, especially since I had just got ot the stage where I wasn't worrying about the IC anymore :dohh:

Never rains but pours around here! I'm seriously considering pushing for an elcs if the fluid doesn't reduce on its own because right now I'm too freaked out to even consider that if that baby is ok, something horrible could go wrong at delivery. I just want him out so I can see him for myself and see that he's alright.


----------



## Agiboma

@baby :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Baby maybe refuse to worry Hun. Yes it's easier said than done but the drs are monitoring you. Just continue to carry him and in no time you'll be able to kiss that beautiful face :) hugs :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks girls :hugs:

PMA all the way :)


----------



## sweetbuthyper

:( stressed and not sure what to think ....

I had my lenght scan at 14 +3 i was meassuring 4.5cm nice and long been for my second one and its shortend to 29.4mm they reassured me this is ok but i'm not sure ended up in tears as i saw the midwife team and not the consultant like i was ment to as clinic was busy and i have another scan next week to check again was originally down for having it in 2 weeks but i'm worried that thats two long to wait with such a dramatic drop so they agreed to in a weeks time. 

Question is am i right to be worried or is 29.4 cm good at this stage. what is the best move in getting the right care if it continues to shortend, I really don't want to loose another baby, and there words of reassurance don't mean much after loosing Nathaniel. 

the positive news is i got to see bean and they think im possibly team blue :) altho didn't want to commit to it and there is no sign of funneling.


----------



## baby_maybe

Do you have a suture in place hun?


----------



## sweetbuthyper

no stitch in place, being monitored for Ic after loosing my little boy at 23 weeks in 2011.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ah I see. Personally if it were me I'd now be pushing for a suture to be inserted. I'm not saying that your cervix shortening is a guaranteed bad omen, but given the difference in length from 2 weeks ago I'd want the peace of mind of having that suture there.

I was monitored for IC in my second pregnancy and although I didn't show any signs of a short cervix or funneling until my 24 week scan it came on pretty rapidly from there and I ended up having to have an emergency one placed on bulging membranes which was far from ideal and tbh I was lucky enough to have a consultant still willing to do it at that stage because many won't. I was lucky in that that particular suture got me to 32+ weeks and although not full term my little girl was born healthy.

I was horrified when in my 3rd pregnancy the new consultant I had suggested monitoring again, even after a proven case of IC the time before. I reluctantly agreed, but when slight funneling showed up at my 20 week scan I refused to leave the hospital until they agreed to do a stitch. That pregnancy went full term.

I'm honestly not trying to scare you, but I believe you would be far better off having a stitch placed sooner rather than later :hugs:

Edited to add: Just under 3cm of cervix isn't a terrible length to have, I just feel they should be taking your situation more seriously especially given you didn't even get to see a consultant today!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Thankyou, 

you gave me what i need honesty, I will wait till next week as i will only be 17 weeks then (unless i have any sort of pain/worry before then) and see if its altered any sign of altering and i will be demanding to see the consultant and not midwives.


----------



## baby_maybe

I definitely think you should hun :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Ladies I'm in the hospital they are checking for contractions. I'm having BH, back pain and fibroid discomfort.so scared! Pray for us. I hope to stay to be monitored.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

fx prayful hope they calm soon x


----------



## baby_maybe

Thinking of you prayerful :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, hope its nothing of consequence. You'll be in my thoughts, please let us know how everything is as soon as you can. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies,

Thinking of you prayful. I read you have excess fluid i had this with my little boy.

Sweetbutplayful i would also push for a stitch to be put in place as soon as possible just to be on the safe side, it will put your mind at rest instead of worrying. Hope all goes well for you.


I have my stitch booked in for 4 weeks time which will make me 14 weeks. Just wondering from everyones experiences with the stitch are you allowed anyone such as your partner or mum to go into theatre with you while having the procedure done?

I think i will be really anxious during the procedure and will need someone there as i will be having a spinal and will be awake.

Also i am very curious to know at what stage everyone had thier stitch in place and how many weeks you are at now or made it to? (sorry for all the questions) i am hoping to make it to atleast 30 weeks but have been told by the hospital that cervical stitchs arnt really effective - which after doing alot of research i dont believe. 


Thankyou hope your all doing well x


----------



## lch28

twinkle i think stitches are extremely effective. i got mine placed at 12 weeks with 4cm of cervix. i am now almost 36 weeks and my cervix was only 1.2 cm at 28 weeks. without it im sure i would have gone into labor early again 

prayerful i hope its nothing hun, thinking of you.

sweetbutplayful id also demand a stitch dear

scan went well. LO is 6lb9oz! a bit on the big side i think


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I have a cervical check tomorrow so nervous trying to pray fears away


----------



## Tink_0123

Twinkle, stitches are very effective, especially if placed early on before any cervical changes occur. I personally do not have one as my IC was diagnosed at 24 weeks and dr's rather not do it that late as it can trigger PTL and cause other complications. The ladies on here have done great with their stitches tho.

Ich, wow! what chunky little one you got there. Thats great :thumbup:

Sweet, I would def. push for a stitch as you're still pretty in your pregnancy. A lot of doctors like to go by the wait and see approach which isn't always the best. Please look for a second opinion if need be.

Prayer, a worried about you hun, hope all is well.

Lizzie, Im doing good, looking forward to reaching 30 weeks and beyond.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ich its brilliant you have made it to 36 weeks :happydance: you prove that stitches are effective, i havnt a clue why the hospital says they arnt. 6pound is a brilliant weight :) x


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, its because of my gestational diabetes lol, maybe theyll take stitch out next week! ill find out on thursday. weird because my glucose numbers are always good! 

looks like LO may not fit into all the newborn clothes!


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I have a cervical check tomorrow so nervous trying to pray fears away

GL tomorrow.. Please keep us updated hun. You'll be in my thoughts :flower:


----------



## Hope2302

Prayers said for you prayerful.


----------



## AmyLouise89

So my baby girls funeral is Thursday...it all feels like a bad dream still :( trying to find out if Dr haney in Chicago will accept my insurance for a pre pregnancy TAC.


----------



## Agiboma

AmyLouise89 said:


> So my baby girls funeral is Thursday...it all feels like a bad dream still :( trying to find out if Dr haney in Chicago will accept my insurance for a pre pregnancy TAC.

i hope he does he is suppose to be the best @ tac, all the best, will be thinking of you on Thursday


----------



## Hope2302

@day, all the best with your appointment.
@ Amy, hugs and thought with you and your family.x


----------



## MizzPodd

:hugs: Amy :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thinking of you prayful. I read you have excess fluid i had this with my little boy.
> 
> Sweetbutplayful i would also push for a stitch to be put in place as soon as possible just to be on the safe side, it will put your mind at rest instead of worrying. Hope all goes well for you.
> 
> 
> I have my stitch booked in for 4 weeks time which will make me 14 weeks. Just wondering from everyones experiences with the stitch are you allowed anyone such as your partner or mum to go into theatre with you while having the procedure done?
> 
> I think i will be really anxious during the procedure and will need someone there as i will be having a spinal and will be awake.
> 
> Also i am very curious to know at what stage everyone had thier stitch in place and how many weeks you are at now or made it to? (sorry for all the questions) i am hoping to make it to atleast 30 weeks but have been told by the hospital that cervical stitchs arnt really effective - which after doing alot of research i dont believe.
> 
> 
> Thankyou hope your all doing well x

It's me that has the excess fluid hun. From my experience elective sutures are very effective. I personally have had 2 emergency ones and now 2 elective ones. The first emergency one was done on bulging membranes at 24 weeks and still got me to 32 weeks. 2nd emergency ones was done with slight funneling at 20 weeks and got me to 40+! 1st elective one was done at 14 weeks and I went to 41+ and this one was placed at 15 weeks and I'm now 33+ with no signs of labour at all lol! I'm sure yours will be effective, it's got a success rate of 85% when done electively so I wouldn't bet against those odds :)

Good luck :hugs:



lch28 said:


> twinkle i think stitches are extremely effective. i got mine placed at 12 weeks with 4cm of cervix. i am now almost 36 weeks and my cervix was only 1.2 cm at 28 weeks. without it im sure i would have gone into labor early again
> 
> prayerful i hope its nothing hun, thinking of you.
> 
> sweetbutplayful id also demand a stitch dear
> 
> scan went well. LO is 6lb9oz! a bit on the big side i think

Glad your scan went well lch, my lo weighed in at 4lb4oz at my 32 week scan :)



DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I have a cervical check tomorrow so nervous trying to pray fears away

Good luck for tomorrow hun, hopefully your cervix will be a stable length :hugs:



AmyLouise89 said:


> So my baby girls funeral is Thursday...it all feels like a bad dream still :( trying to find out if Dr haney in Chicago will accept my insurance for a pre pregnancy TAC.

I hope you get an answer about your TAC Amy. I'm so sorry you're going through this, I know what it's like to bury a child and no-one should ever have to go through it. Thinking of you :hugs: :hugs:

Prayerful - hope everything is ok with you hun, give us an update when you can :hugs:

AFM - went to see the consultant today and my gtt was clear and baby was measuring average on the scan so he is not worried at all about the fluid. He said he was concerned that I was hiding a massive baby in there, but I'm not so he's more worried about how comfortable I am. Still got stitch removal booked for 5th Feb and I will see him again in two weeks time. Baby was head down today which is good, hopefully won't go back to breech before things start happening. He said he's not convinced I'll get to 40 weeks now, but we'll see what happens over the next few weeks. He mentioned possible early induction if I'm not coping with the extra weight, but again to see how things go. I guess if I suddenly start measuring loads of weeks ahead we'll review, but if not to carry one as we were for now :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thinking of you prayful. I read you have excess fluid i had this with my little boy.
> 
> Sweetbutplayful i would also push for a stitch to be put in place as soon as possible just to be on the safe side, it will put your mind at rest instead of worrying. Hope all goes well for you.
> 
> 
> I have my stitch booked in for 4 weeks time which will make me 14 weeks. Just wondering from everyones experiences with the stitch are you allowed anyone such as your partner or mum to go into theatre with you while having the procedure done?
> 
> I think i will be really anxious during the procedure and will need someone there as i will be having a spinal and will be awake.
> 
> Also i am very curious to know at what stage everyone had thier stitch in place and how many weeks you are at now or made it to? (sorry for all the questions) i am hoping to make it to atleast 30 weeks but have been told by the hospital that cervical stitchs arnt really effective - which after doing alot of research i dont believe.
> 
> 
> Thankyou hope your all doing well x

@ tink. I don't have extra fluid


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

I'm home. So after my Ob appointment he sent me to labor and delivery for a non stress test. They did it and said I only had irritability, per the nurse. They did a ultrasound to check the bio and she got an 8 out of 8. Fluid is at 10.8 and they said it was normal. I was in so much pain. I swore I was in labor. I had tightening of the uterus, back pain,tailbone pain, leg and buttock pain, the urge to push nausea.. And the nurse sent me home. She did a vaginal and my cervix is closed with the stitch in place. She gave me nothing for the pain. The dr has me on Motrin for two days. I cried all evening and night. I was thrashing back and forth in my couch. My husband prayed for me and I'm having some relief. Walking helps but I'm on bedrest. I'm walking anyway. It's that bad. I was ready to deliver last night. It sounds bad but I'm being honest. Any suggestions on what I can do ladies? On the discharge paper that has signs for preterm labor, I have 5 of 6 symptoms.. The only one I don't have is broken waters..

Please help... Any insight helpS


----------



## baby_maybe

Not really any advice, but I have also in the past had a lot of signs of preterm labour and it was just strong braxton hicks which were not changing my cervix.

I'd personally be inclined to go back if I were still in pain, I hope you manage to get some relief from it soon :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> I'm home. So after my Ob appointment he sent me to labor and delivery for a non stress test. They did it and said I only had irritability, per the nurse. They did a ultrasound to check the bio and she got an 8 out of 8. Fluid is at 10.8 and they said it was normal. I was in so much pain. I swore I was in labor. I had tightening of the uterus, back pain,tailbone pain, leg and buttock pain, the urge to push nausea.. And the nurse sent me home. She did a vaginal and my cervix is closed with the stitch in place. She gave me nothing for the pain. The dr has me on Motrin for two days. I cried all evening and night. I was thrashing back and forth in my couch. My husband prayed for me and I'm having some relief. Walking helps but I'm on bedrest. I'm walking anyway. It's that bad. I was ready to deliver last night. It sounds bad but I'm being honest. Any suggestions on what I can do ladies? On the discharge paper that has signs for preterm labor, I have 5 of 6 symptoms.. The only one I don't have is broken waters..
> 
> Please help... Any insight helpS

Can you try a warm bath to ease the pain? (I honestly can't remember if you're allowed to take baths with a stitch in place. I'm sorry.)

Also, WSS ^ If you're still in pain, I would definitely let your doctor know.


----------



## baby_maybe

Some doctors don't like you to, but when my hips were very sore over xmas I had one, it was the only thing that helped!


----------



## Agiboma

No advice just wanted to send you hugs


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies my cervix went down to 2cm im so. Scared


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Ladies my cervix went down to 2cm im so. Scared

What were you at your last check? 2cm isn't the end of the world. I was 2.2cm when they discovered my IC at 18w and, as you know, I still made it to 29+5! :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

It was 2 weeks ago


----------



## DAYDAY24

It was 2 weeks ago and I was 3 cm


----------



## Agiboma

@day do you have a stitch?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yes and taking progesterone shots


----------



## baby_maybe

2 cm isn't catastrophic dayday. Are you on bed rest? A stitch will hold even a very short cervix as long as you aren't having symptoms of ptl. :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yes im trying to stay on bedrest but im home alone most of day so have to get food and stuff.


----------



## Tink_0123

Amy, I hope everything works out with Dr. Haney. I will have u n ur family in my thoughts on Thursday.

Prayer, thank God you n baby are ok, i was worried about u. If u cant take a bath due to risk of infection try hot water bottles on ur back perhaps itll help. I hope you feel better soon hun.

Baby, great news that ur GTT was clear. Hopefully this will give u the peace of mind u need to get u through these last stages of ur journey.

Day, 2 cm isnt bad hun. U have ur stitch in place and that should hold things together. Keep in mind ur carrying twins, so technically ur carrying much more weight than those of us with a singleton pregnancy at your gestation. Please try to relax, see if ur dr can prescribe progesterone in case ur not on it already.

AFM, today is my scan in a couple of hours. Im super nervous about my CL, i kinda dont want to know. Ive managed to keep my sanity for the past month without knowing lol now im a nervous wreck. I am trying to remain as optimistic as possible but negative thoughts tend to get the best of me sometimes. In know if worse comes to worse, baby is at a decent gestation as far as survival rate goes in case she were to come sooner rather than later. Anywho, i am looking forward to seeing my little munchkin. Will try to post some pics up later when i get back. Please wish me luck. Ill update this afternoon :)

Please excuse any typos, im on my phone

Edit: Day ur post came in while i was writing, didnt know u were already on progesterone. But do try to stay off ur feet as much as possible, it really helps.


----------



## MizzPodd

Day is it possible to have all of your food and stuff in your room near your bed? That's what dh ended up doing for me so I just get up use restroom 
I hope things get better for you sweetie. Bedrest really helps lengthen cervix in my experience. Don't give up :hugs: you're in my prayers :)

Tink fx crossed for your cl!!! Mine is tomorrow. Hey could you ask not to be told if its at a decent length? Then maybe you can keep holding on to your sanity. :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> I'm home. So after my Ob appointment he sent me to labor and delivery for a non stress test. They did it and said I only had irritability, per the nurse. They did a ultrasound to check the bio and she got an 8 out of 8. Fluid is at 10.8 and they said it was normal. I was in so much pain. I swore I was in labor. I had tightening of the uterus, back pain,tailbone pain, leg and buttock pain, the urge to push nausea.. And the nurse sent me home. She did a vaginal and my cervix is closed with the stitch in place. She gave me nothing for the pain. The dr has me on Motrin for two days. I cried all evening and night. I was thrashing back and forth in my couch. My husband prayed for me and I'm having some relief. Walking helps but I'm on bedrest. I'm walking anyway. It's that bad. I was ready to deliver last night. It sounds bad but I'm being honest. Any suggestions on what I can do ladies? On the discharge paper that has signs for preterm labor, I have 5 of 6 symptoms.. The only one I don't have is broken waters..
> 
> Please help... Any insight helpS

Sorry you r dealing with all this? You said they did ultrasound and checked cervix... Did they do a transvaginal ultrasound to check top part of cervix? I was having some pre term symptoms a couple weeks ago and the only reason they saw funneling was because of the transvaginal one. Maybe then they would see any internal changes. But I agree with other post... Go back if pain doesn't stop. They shouldn't ignore this sweetie. You're in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm home. So after my Ob appointment he sent me to labor and delivery for a non stress test. They did it and said I only had irritability, per the nurse. They did a ultrasound to check the bio and she got an 8 out of 8. Fluid is at 10.8 and they said it was normal. I was in so much pain. I swore I was in labor. I had tightening of the uterus, back pain,tailbone pain, leg and buttock pain, the urge to push nausea.. And the nurse sent me home. She did a vaginal and my cervix is closed with the stitch in place. She gave me nothing for the pain. The dr has me on Motrin for two days. I cried all evening and night. I was thrashing back and forth in my couch. My husband prayed for me and I'm having some relief. Walking helps but I'm on bedrest. I'm walking anyway. It's that bad. I was ready to deliver last night. It sounds bad but I'm being honest. Any suggestions on what I can do ladies? On the discharge paper that has signs for preterm labor, I have 5 of 6 symptoms.. The only one I don't have is broken waters..
> 
> Please help... Any insight helpS
> 
> Can you try a warm bath to ease the pain? (I honestly can't remember if you're allowed to take baths with a stitch in place. I'm sorry.)
> 
> Also, WSS ^ If you're still in pain, I would definitely let your doctor know.Click to expand...

My Ob said baths are ok. My peri said no because of infection :/


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

MizzPodd said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm home. So after my Ob appointment he sent me to labor and delivery for a non stress test. They did it and said I only had irritability, per the nurse. They did a ultrasound to check the bio and she got an 8 out of 8. Fluid is at 10.8 and they said it was normal. I was in so much pain. I swore I was in labor. I had tightening of the uterus, back pain,tailbone pain, leg and buttock pain, the urge to push nausea.. And the nurse sent me home. She did a vaginal and my cervix is closed with the stitch in place. She gave me nothing for the pain. The dr has me on Motrin for two days. I cried all evening and night. I was thrashing back and forth in my couch. My husband prayed for me and I'm having some relief. Walking helps but I'm on bedrest. I'm walking anyway. It's that bad. I was ready to deliver last night. It sounds bad but I'm being honest. Any suggestions on what I can do ladies? On the discharge paper that has signs for preterm labor, I have 5 of 6 symptoms.. The only one I don't have is broken waters..
> 
> Please help... Any insight helpS
> 
> Sorry you r dealing with all this? You said they did ultrasound and checked cervix... Did they do a transvaginal ultrasound to check top part of cervix? I was having some pre term symptoms a couple weeks ago and the only reason they saw funneling was because of the transvaginal one. Maybe then they would see any internal changes. But I agree with other post... Go back if pain doesn't stop. They shouldn't ignore this sweetie. You're in my prayers :hugs:Click to expand...

They didn't do a tranvaginal. I had one last week and there is nothing to be done if its shorter because I have a stitch and I'm already funneled. So.. Last reading was .4 cm of cervix


----------



## stephb1981

Stupid snow and internet hasnt let me on the net for 2 days and we are expecting more on friday! I've missed lots!! 

Wunderful so glad the scan went well and there isnt much change. I wouldnt worry about the funneling at the moment hun and just concentrate on the fact that the stitch is holding, which is great news.:hugs:

Shelby your little girls are just gorgeous. Fx they come home soon. xx

Prayerful I would so go back and plant my backside in the hospital until they tell me what is causing the pain and discomfort. Refuse to move hun until you get the answers you need. I wish i had done that last time instead of being fobbed off. What can they do if you refuse to leave until you have answers? Arrest you. You are clearly very worried. Lots of fx for you. xxx

Sweet I know exactly how you feel. My cervix changed from 42mm to 18mm in the space of 10 days. I was lucky in that they put a stitch in the same day and fx its holding for now. They say in the UK anything under 25mm is classed as short so you are just over that. I would take it easy until your next scan and any strange feelings of pressure or feeling like you have a water infection but dont i would phone antenatal. This is were they said for me to phone straight away if i felt any different before i had my stitch put in. Dont phone EPAU they cant help. The good thing is if it gets any shorter at your next scan they will whip the stitch in the same day as my consultant so nicely put it. Fx that everything is good for you. xxx

Amy i am thinking of you for tomorrow. Although none of us will be there in person i am sure the other ladies will not mind me saying we will be with you in mind, so you are not alone.:hugs: So all over the world we will be thinking of you and your precious daughter on this sad day. xxx

Twinkle I had my stitch in a couple of weeks ago and they dont let anybody in the theater with you im afraid. But they will make you as comfortable as possible and there will be a midwife in with you talking to you and reasuring you. I personally found the experience not as traumatic as i expected. xx

Lizzie thanks for taking the time to answer, Im sure you have very little time as it is with your little angels so its appreciated. I think i will ask for the shots as it wont hurt to ask but if i dont get them i wont panic as i know it can be done without them. Thankyou xxx

Lots of fx to everyone else having scans and appointments. xxx

I get to see my baby tomorrow and am getting really excited. Its a private scan with babybond. Has anyone from the UK had any experience with them? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Tink_0123

MizzPodd said:


> Day is it possible to have all of your food and stuff in your room near your bed? That's what dh ended up doing for me so I just get up use restroom
> I hope things get better for you sweetie. Bedrest really helps lengthen cervix in my experience. Don't give up :hugs: you're in my prayers :)
> 
> Tink fx crossed for your cl!!! Mine is tomorrow. Hey could you ask not to be told if its at a decent length? Then maybe you can keep holding on to your sanity. :hugs:

Thanks! Well ill be seeing it on the monitor as she measures it. So ill know even if she doesnt tell me. Also, if its not favorable, theyll call my dr or the peri on the phone as they've done in the past for me to talk to to see what the next step is, if theres any.


----------



## Agiboma

@tink GL today


----------



## baby_maybe

Tink - good luck for your scan :)

Twinkle - I had never been allowed DH in to theatre for my sutures but this time the aneathatist asked if he'd like to come in and of course I said I'd like him there. It was my fourth one and it was great for him to finally be able to see what goes on. Obviously all hospitals are different, but I would point out that it's no different than a partner being in theatre for a csection. They gave him scrubs to put on and I had a screen up the same as for a section. He didn't come in until after the spinal had been done, but he could of, he is just really needle phobic so I said it was probably better that he didn't come in until after that was done :haha:


----------



## MizzPodd

Aww prayful I was hoping that would be an option :( sorry

Tink I'm wishing you the best today!


----------



## lch28

amy, my thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:

prayerful thinking of you honey, please do go back if you feel you want too. i really have no advice as i have not experienced that


----------



## lch28

dayday ive had less then 2 cm of cervix for a long time now. and my 6 pounder is still cooking away. try to relax dear, easier said then done


----------



## Tink_0123

My appt went great today!! I got to see my beautiful baby, she's a little fatty tho, weighed in at 3 pounds. All organs are properly formed and functioning well. She's head down, sprawled across my tummy, now I know where she is when she moves around. They took a picture of her ladybits, omg they're swollen, I had never seen anything like it lol.

As far as CL, it went from .9 cm at 24 weeks to 1.5 cm today 4 weeks later. Im beyond happy yay!!!

Hope everyone is doing well this evening! Wishing everyone the best on their upcoming scans.:hugs:

Im uploading two pictures, one of today's US of her profile and another of me that I took after ultrasound. Never done this before, hope it works/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1064.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1069.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## chocolatecat

Amy I''ll be thinking of you tomorrow. My son's funeral was a very tough day, but so helpful that he was acknowledge and treated as a baby not a miscarriage. I hope it gives you a little peace at least. I'm also crossing my fingers you can see Dr Hanley, he's the best or so I've heard. I've been on abbey loopers for a year or so (which is why I got a pre-pregnancy stitch). It's a very useful place.
Love and hugs


----------



## lch28

thats great news tink!!! my cervix never grew haha, always wished it did though. beautiful bump. you look identical to a girl i went to HS with. haha sorry thats really random =]


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> My appt went great today!! I got to see my beautiful baby, she's a little fatty tho, weighed in at 3 pounds. All organs are properly formed and functioning well. She's head down, sprawled across my tummy, now I know where she is when she moves around. They took a picture of her ladybits, omg they're swollen, I had never seen anything like it lol.
> 
> As far as CL, it went from .9 cm at 24 weeks to 1.5 cm today 4 weeks later. Im beyond happy yay!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well this evening! Wishing everyone the best on their upcoming scans.:hugs:
> 
> Im uploading two pictures, one of today's US of her profile and another of me that I took after ultrasound. Never done this before, hope it works/

Tink, who is your pernatoligist?? Congrats by the way. My little one is head down but was 2.1 lbs last Monday. 3 pounds is great!!!


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> My appt went great today!! I got to see my beautiful baby, she's a little fatty tho, weighed in at 3 pounds. All organs are properly formed and functioning well. She's head down, sprawled across my tummy, now I know where she is when she moves around. They took a picture of her ladybits, omg they're swollen, I had never seen anything like it lol.
> 
> As far as CL, it went from .9 cm at 24 weeks to 1.5 cm today 4 weeks later. Im beyond happy yay!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well this evening! Wishing everyone the best on their upcoming scans.:hugs:
> 
> Im uploading two pictures, one of today's US of her profile and another of me that I took after ultrasound. Never done this before, hope it works/
> 
> Tink, who is your pernatoligist?? Congrats by the way. My little one is head down but was 2.1 lbs last Monday. 3 pounds is great!!!Click to expand...

Peri is Dr. Lai, but its a group of peri's n they have several offices throughout Miami. Dr. Lai is the head dr tho, hes the one that put me on the progesterone supps when I was 23 weeks.. I wasnt expecting 3 lbs, but not complaining lol. She was head down too. Do u have any pictures of her?


----------



## Tink_0123

lch28 said:


> thats great news tink!!! my cervix never grew haha, always wished it did though. beautiful bump. you look identical to a girl i went to HS with. haha sorry thats really random =]

Thanks! Im glad it went back up a bit, not having a stitch makes it riskier since I dont have that addtl support there. I went to high school in Miami, so I dont think it was me lol


----------



## lch28

haha yeah def wasnt, you do have a twin out there tho! do you and prayerful go to the same doc??


----------



## Tink_0123

lch28 said:


> haha yeah def wasnt, you do have a twin out there tho! do you and prayerful go to the same doc??

Probably do haha.. I don't think so, unless she lives in Miami, it might be possible lol


----------



## Agiboma

@tink lovrly pictures


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> haha yeah def wasnt, you do have a twin out there tho! do you and prayerful go to the same doc??
> 
> Probably do haha.. I don't think so, unless she lives in Miami, it might be possible lolClick to expand...

Lol. My peri is dr. Rosa out of southeast Perinatology in sunrise
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> haha yeah def wasnt, you do have a twin out there tho! do you and prayerful go to the same doc??
> 
> Probably do haha.. I don't think so, unless she lives in Miami, it might be possible lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol. My peri is dr. Rosa out of southeast Perinatology in sunriseClick to expand...

Wait a minute! I didnt know u lived so close lol

Edit: Got so caught up in the moment there with how near you are, I totally missed the picture. lol..
What a beautiful picture, shes totally adorable..


----------



## lch28

love the u/s pic prayerful!


----------



## Hope2302

Lovely ultrasound pictures tink and prayerful! And tink u look lovely in your pic!


----------



## Agiboma

very sweet pic prayerful


----------



## baby_maybe

Lovely pics ladies :)

Tink - really pleased about your CL scan that's great news :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> haha yeah def wasnt, you do have a twin out there tho! do you and prayerful go to the same doc??
> 
> Probably do haha.. I don't think so, unless she lives in Miami, it might be possible lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol. My peri is dr. Rosa out of southeast Perinatology in sunriseClick to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute! I didnt know u lived so close lol
> 
> Edit: Got so caught up in the moment there with how near you are, I totally missed the picture. lol..
> What a beautiful picture, shes totally adorable..Click to expand...

Lol all us IC girls are closer than we think!! Literally lol


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Thank God! We made it to the third trimester!


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^^^WSS :haha:


----------



## MizzPodd

Have my appt today to go over platelet results (already know outcome as had this blood disorder with other two pregnancies), blood pressure check and talk about my pre eclampsia, and last but not least CL!! I'm feeling optimistic and hoping no more funneling has occurred as I'm not qualified for cerclauge (as of now) wish me the best ladies!

I hope everyone else is doing decent enough


----------



## xGracex

Can I join you guys? I don't have a stitch/cerclage yet, but I more than likely will. I lost a baby at 23 weeks my last pregnancy to what my doctor told me was an incompetent cervix and said I will be getting a stitch my next pregnancy. I had an absolutely amazing doctor.

Unfortunately I recently moved and haven't even found a doctor here yet. I am 4 weeks and in the process of looking for the right one. I am determined to find someone that will perform a cerclage on me, but I am absolutely terrified that I won't be able to. I don't want what happened before to happen again :(


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, I honestly never knew or could have imagined you lived so close hehe. I would say to meet up, but life's irony is that both of us are on bed rest lol. So close, yet so far hahaha.. Perhaps when the LO's are born we can have a play date. :thumbup:

Mizz Pod, Good luck today on ur scan. Let us know how everything goes. 

Grace, Welcome to the thread. Im very sorry about you previous loss. I hope you're able to find a good dr soon that will perform your cerclage, and give you the peace of mind you need to navigate through this journey. Please keep us posted on your progress dear. :hugs:

Thank you Baby, I was freaking out the whole time I was there, didn't want to know my CL and even had my eyes covered when she was measuring, like a kid watching a scary movie :rofl:. When I saw it was 1.5 cm, I couldn't believe it, I was ecstatic. Also, LO is looking great which I was really happy about :happydance:

AFM, I remember sometime this week telling Prayer about sciatica, well OMG it has hit me with a vengeance lol. It started off on Tuesday, I had a little pinch around my tail bone, yest was the same and TODAY I can barely walk its radiating through my back, lower buttock area and down my right leg. Can barely get to the bathroom a few steps away without limping. 

I guess this is something new to add to my list of pregnancy woes lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well.. Big :hugs: and :kiss: to all..


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome grace :wave:

Sorry for your previous loss hun, I wold definitely try and find a doctor on your wave length with regards to doing an elective suture, it will save you lots of worry. I hope you manage to find one soon :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww Tink I sympathise with the sciatica, I had it with dd3 and it was the same leg as you have it. I couldn't weight bare when I was getting dressed for fear of my leg going from underneath me. I ended up wearing a bump support belt which did help quite a lot, although didn't get rid of the pain completely :)


----------



## sweetbuthyper

i'm having a bad day, been resting as i had a busy day yeasterday and bed rest can be helpful in preventing cervical shortening but went out to meet hubby at the supermarket to get food for tea, got all the shopping go to the self servive tills went really dizzy and next thing i know i;m on the floor, having fainted so embarrassing i'm ok minus a twisted ankle and brused writst luckly i landed on my side and not the bump.

beans also having a quiet day, I have a question tho i feel brused down there doesn't really hurt but aches, could this be my cervix or is it most likely from the fall. thinking of ringing the midwife if it doesn't ease up by morning.


----------



## Tink_0123

Baby, I've been walking like frankenstein all day fearing that my leg might give out. Im usually laying in bed, but its ridiculous the way it hits you out of no where, Ill be fine and all of a sudden its a horrible pinchy pain, thank God its I just walk to the bathroom and the couch otherwise id b in trouble. Ill ask the dr if I can take something to relieve the pain or might look into getting a bump support belt in the meantime.

Sweet, I hope you begin to feel better hun. I would def ring the mw just to check on the baby. Idk if its cervix related or not, but when I was still working I'd have to sit for long hours and some days my bits felt bruised. Your bruised ladybits feeling might be from the fall itself, but ask your mw when you call what it could possibly be from.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

well the bruised feeling has eased now :) probs just baby sat funny its hard not to worry tho. I have felt movement to day just not a lot but baby at this stage has loads of room to move around so i'm sure all is ok, i'm just a worry head.


----------



## Tink_0123

Its quite normal to worry hun, especially since you don't know whats going on in there even if its all happening inside your body, its like a whole diff world in there. Just try to rest as much as u can and try to stay away from the store for a while.


----------



## baby_maybe

Definitely find out if there's something you have take Tink, any things better than suffering with it!

Sweet - I've fainted during pg before too, babies have always been fine. If you get concerned at all though ring the midwife, she wont mind at all :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Grace - welcome to the thread! :hugs:

Tink - your bump is gorgeous!

Amy - I'm thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladies for replies im just nervous because it dropped within 2weeks. Trying to stay calm every little pain scares me. It took two year to get pregnant again and we are double blessed with twins. I appreciate all you ladies.


----------



## lch28

prayerful, happy 28 weeks, thrilled for you hun

amy you are in my thoughts today <3

just wanted to announce that my stitch removal/induction has been scheduled for February 8th!! 3 weeks and ill meet my little man :happydance: i still think its nuts that he is not taking my stitch out until that day. lizzie any input? what are the chances i go into labor before this? if i do, is my stitch going to tear? it will take me about 20 min to get to hospital.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Prayer, I honestly never knew or could have imagined you lived so close hehe. I would say to meet up, but life's irony is that both of us are on bed rest lol. So close, yet so far hahaha.. Perhaps when the LO's are born we can have a play date. :thumbup:
> 
> Mizz Pod, Good luck today on ur scan. Let us know how everything goes.
> 
> Grace, Welcome to the thread. Im very sorry about you previous loss. I hope you're able to find a good dr soon that will perform your cerclage, and give you the peace of mind you need to navigate through this journey. Please keep us posted on your progress dear. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you Baby, I was freaking out the whole time I was there, didn't want to know my CL and even had my eyes covered when she was measuring, like a kid watching a scary movie :rofl:. When I saw it was 1.5 cm, I couldn't believe it, I was ecstatic. Also, LO is looking great which I was really happy about :happydance:
> 
> AFM, I remember sometime this week telling Prayer about sciatica, well OMG it has hit me with a vengeance lol. It started off on Tuesday, I had a little pinch around my tail bone, yest was the same and TODAY I can barely walk its radiating through my back, lower buttock area and down my right leg. Can barely get to the bathroom a few steps away without limping.
> 
> I guess this is something new to add to my list of pregnancy woes lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.. Big :hugs: and :kiss: to all..

Play date sounds cool! I had sciatic pain in my right too! Lol wth? Be careful and watch for BH. Not trying to scare you but two days after the sciatic pain I started with those horrible BH. It turned out missy turned head down and probably triggered it all! :( I think she's transverse now


----------



## Tink_0123

Happy 28 weeks Prayer!! Audrey's been head down since my 24 week scan, maybe now its causing me more of a problem since she's heavier I suppose. But i'll def be looking out for any extra BH activity. Thanks for the heads up. 

Ich, so happy for you hun.. How many weeks will you be when ur induced? Im looking forward to seeing your LO's picture once he's born.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> prayerful, happy 28 weeks, thrilled for you hun
> 
> amy you are in my thoughts today <3
> 
> just wanted to announce that my stitch removal/induction has been scheduled for February 8th!! 3 weeks and ill meet my little man :happydance: i still think its nuts that he is not taking my stitch out until that day. lizzie any input? what are the chances i go into labor before this? if i do, is my stitch going to tear? it will take me about 20 min to get to hospital.

Ich! Don't leave us pregos!hold on for nine more weeks! I'll be 37 then lol! Jp! So happy for you. I think they are waiting so long to take your stick out because they anticipate you going into labor shortly after!!! So happy for you' omg time flew for you it seems. I hope it flies for me too. So looking forward to 32 weeks!!! I'm happy for my 28 though :) congrats again and enjoy the last few weeks!


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww lch I'm so excited for you. You're having your stitch taken out 3 days after mine comes out, although I'm not being induced that day! lol Hopefully it will start something off but I doubt it :dohh: Can't wait to see pics of your little man :)


----------



## lch28

thx so much ladies <3 <3 im so excited and i just feel so blessed. ill be 39 weeks exactly (if i make it! lol. if i didnt have GD hed just take it out and send me home but they will be inducing me because of the diabetes. 

baby, maybe our LOs will have the same birthday!! my induction is at 6am. anyone ever been induced? i hear its awful..


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't think my baby will make an appearance that soon after having the suture out tbh, but it would be so cool if their birthdays were close :) I've never had the extra fluid before so I'm not sure what effect, if any, it will have on my cervix once the suture is out. I guess we'll find out in a couple of weeks


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Thinking of you amy


----------



## lch28

how long after removal have you gone b4?


----------



## Firehol

lch28 said:


> thx so much ladies <3 <3 im so excited and i just feel so blessed. ill be 39 weeks exactly (if i make it! lol. if i didnt have GD hed just take it out and send me home but they will be inducing me because of the diabetes.
> 
> baby, maybe our LOs will have the same birthday!! my induction is at 6am. anyone ever been induced? i hear its awful..

Hi Ich

Can't believe you've come as far as you have. Well done and keep going!!
I was induced but possibly a different way to what you will have as I was already in early stages if labour. They just gave me some sort of drug via my IV so it was fine. 
My sis had the gel that they place up you which was uncomfortable. But with all the poking around down there us ICers have I'm sure it will be just be like any other time you have your bits proded at!!

Amy. My thoughts are with you, sending lots of love xx

Tink. Love your pics and well done on gaining cervix!! Btw amber was in neonatal for 19 days as you asked a while back. She got weighed today and is now 5lb6. Sorry for you US peeps, I don't do kilos!!

Shelby. Girls look beautiful and big!! Keep up the breastfeeding you are doing great. It must be so so hard with the 2, I'm struggling with the 1. These pre term babies are a lot more demanding than full term ones!! You're doing great x


----------



## baby_maybe

lch28 said:


> how long after removal have you gone b4?

Well last time it was taken out at 36 weeks and I went to 41+3 and the time before that it was taken out at 37 weeks and I went to 40+6 :haha:

This fluid adds a slightly different element to it, I'm not sure how my cervix will hold up on its own once the stitch is out with the extra weight and the consultant said that depending on my comfort he might have me in a bit early. He also said that if I start tightening because of the pressure on my uterus before the removal date he will probably just take the stitch out and see what happens. 

I really need to get my hospital bag done now, DH is getting very twitchy that I haven't done it yet lol!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

baby_maybe said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> how long after removal have you gone b4?
> 
> Well last time it was taken out at 36 weeks and I went to 41+3 and the time before that it was taken out at 37 weeks and I went to 40+6 :haha:
> 
> This fluid adds a slightly different element to it, I'm not sure how my cervix will hold up on its own once the stitch is out with the extra weight and the consultant said that depending on my comfort he might have me in a bit early. He also said that if I start tightening because of the pressure on my uterus before the removal date he will probably just take the stitch out and see what happens.
> 
> I really need to get my hospital bag done now, DH is getting very twitchy that I haven't done it yet lol!Click to expand...


Come on baby. I'm 28 weeks And the only thing missing from my already packed bag is a nursing bra. See, I'm new at this and with my daughter who came at 26 weeks to my surprise, I relied on others to bring me what I needed! Horrible, I'll never do that again ;) so let's get packing!!! Lol
I had a question for you, how long did your kids stay on the nicu if any stayed at all?


----------



## Agiboma

I started with my bag this week actually, i bought the pads,diapers, take home outfit, cream,babypowder,. Still have to buy nightgown, slippers and a few other things. Not really sure what to pack, never had the chance last time around.


----------



## baby_maybe

Haha prayerful, my DH would love you for giving me a kick up the backside to get it ready! 

With nicu stays, the first (24+6) was in for 5 weeks before she passed away and the second who was 32+5 was in there for about 2 1/2 weeks until she came home. She do very well and never needed help with breathing at all, just had to learn to eat and gain some weight before they let her go. She's now a very healthy 11 year old. The last 2 hi have both been overdue didn't need nicu at all and came straight home with me :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> I started with my bag this week actually, i bought the pads,diapers, take home outfit, cream,babypowder,. Still have to buy nightgown, slippers and a few other things. Not really sure what to pack, never had the chance last time around.

I'm with u on that. I continue to think of something else to add. Lets see I have my camera, robe,pads, underwear, slippers, lotion, soap, deodorant, toothbrush,take home outfit for baby... I need a night gown, shower slippers, and a take home outfit and her car seat. Oh and I need a nursing bra but I don't know what size I need. I wear sports bras since I'm on bed rest but I plan to breast feed. Does anyone know how to purchase the right size and a good website to shop for one?? 
Agiboma maybe between the two of us we can come up with a decent list for a bag.:)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Agiboma & Prayerful - pack an extra bag to bring home hospital goodies in. I somehow always went home with more than I arrived with! Also, my nursing bras are one size bigger than my pregnancy bras, which were one size bigger than my pre-pregnancy bras. :thumbup: (Oh, and all my nursing bras are from Target.)


----------



## Agiboma

thanks Shelby i just bought my gown and nursing bra's i still have some from my son, but i got these one's on sale so i could not pass up, i need slippers, lotion,memory card for my camera. Thats all i can remember for now.


----------



## Tink_0123

Good day ladies, 

I have to buy a sleeping gown, nursing bra (although i wasnt planning on bfing but in case i change my mind), i have mini deodorants, toothpaste, etc. I need the huge pads but they give them at the hosp tho, soap, camera, phone charger n camera charger. I have a small rolling suit case so ill b taking that for myself. I tend to over pack, even for hospital stays lol n shld have addtl space for the extra goodies Shelby mentioned. 

Babys bag, Ill pack baby wipes, butt lotion, going home outfit, blanket, diapers (just a few) i think they give u some there. Prob add more to my list as i go.

Shelby, so glad B gets to come home today. Yipee!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Definitely bring your own pads! I sent OH out to buy me some the day after I had the girls, which he of course enjoyed immensely! :haha: I didn't need the hospital pads after 24 hours. My bleeding had slowed enough to just use regular ultra thin pads. :thumbup:


----------



## Hope2302

Hmm was just thinking about hospital bag and wat to buy and pack


----------



## Agiboma

Ladies it feels good to be actually packing a bag this time around for me, It makes me happy things are going the way they are. Just wanted to share this thought with you guys. Also its getting harder to walk around like a 10 min walk makes me tierd is that normal? My legs and hips especially hurt is that also normal? Never been this pregnant befor so all of this is new to me.
btw has anyone herd from Panuche i have been thinking about her and the twins for some time now.


----------



## baby_maybe

I've been achey for some time now too hun so I'd say it's completely normal.

Not heard from Penuche, I hope she's ok?


----------



## lch28

^ was just thinking of her before. hope all is well hun <3 

my hospital bags are packed and ready to go. may have over packed - not sure. lol! 
i did pack my own pads, i hate those huge hospital ones..


----------



## baby_maybe

I would normally use the thin pads, but after birth I love the nice thick ones, gives you some extra padding down below :haha:


----------



## lch28

im kinda scared that ill go into labor before my induction date. im terrified of the stitch ripping my cervix lol


----------



## chocolatecat

Only 15 weeks but decided to pack a bag. Mostly because my dad is very sick and we could get called to the hospice any time. But think I'll put some pads in incase I end up in hospital again. Too early to put any baby stuff in, just my overnight stuff.

Had my CL check today. 29mm which is as short as its ever been. Normally 40mm. My lovely consultant wants to see me every week now. Mostly to reassure us all (she is v determined that I will have a healthy baby!) But also so I can show my dad a pic every week.


----------



## baby_maybe

29mm is still a good length hun and you've got your stitch in holding it all together. Bless your consultant for wanting to give you that extra reassurance as well as making sure you get lots of pics for your dad. Sorry he's unwell :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

This is my first pregnancy, so haven't been this pregnant before hehe, but I've been having a few aches n pains here n there. Hip pain from laying down all day, the times I go to the dr where I have to sit for longer than usual I notice that when I get up my tail bone cracks as if I haven't sat in ages lol. Just yesterday, I had terrible sciatica pain from my back, down my butt and leg on the right side. Luckily, I think she moved and today I feel much better.

From all I've read in third tri from the other ladies on there.. IT GETS WORSE lol as we progress through this wonderful journey. All I think about is holding my beautiful healthy baby at the end of this journey and that helps me get through all my aches n pains.

Chocolatecat, Im sorry to hear your dad not doing well. 29mm isnt bad, as Baby said you have your stitch which should allow you to make it to term. Unfortunately, with IC cervical changes come sooner rather than later, but please say positive that things will be ok down below.

Ich, can you see if ur dr can schedule ur induction for sooner?? If you have any signs at all of labor u should rush to the hosp. I have faith that u will have enough time to make it there and have the stitch removed. Please try not to panic :hugs:


----------



## xUniquex

Hi all, some may remember me from a couple of years ago.

I have two boys, who are now 2 and 3 years old and I'm 12 weeks pregnant with baby number 3! 

Everyone will probably think I'm crazy, but last preg I was shoved into a suture at 21 weeks and I'm not sure I actually needed it ( waiting on my notes to arrive so I can see). 
This time I want to avoid a suture if possible as I carried my eldest to 37 weeks without issue and the pregnancy with a suture was nothing but trouble from the day it was sited!
I've since read some interesting literature about not always needing a suture if the first was hastily placed.

I've decided to opt for progesterone pessaries and cervical length monitoring and hope a suture can be avoided completely (we want very hands off care ) and a home birth

Eating healthily (almost dropped 14lbs! ) and limiting exercise, I just can't wait to see our baby again in just over a weeks time!

:happydance:


----------



## chistiana

Ich, hi hun, i had a stitch and gave birth 8 months ago so now i only just like to come in and read all the nice success ic stories. Just to reassure you, i never made it to me stitch removal date and i went from the start of some pain to two minute apart contractions in less than three hours but my stitch held well and there was no damage whatsoever to ky cervix. I sure that if your baby decides to come earlier you ll have plenty of time to get to the hospital!


----------



## lch28

thx tink, with gestational diabetes the babies lungs develop slower, so unless he is extremely large, they arent so keen on induction before 39 weeks. of course there is every chance that ill go into labor before 39 weeks, and he has assured me that LO will be fine, but if possible they'd like him to stay cooking until then. 

tbh the pains do get worse, lol.. im extremely uncomfortable and cant imagine how much worse it will get the next 3 weeks. i feel like ive done a thousand crunches, my abdo muscles are so stretched and sore! my tailbone also cracks all the time! ive never been this pregnant either, never made it to third tri, so all of it is new for me as well :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

thanks christiana - im glad your cervix wasnt damaged. when did you deliver? and did your water break or did you just start with the contractions? i just dont know ill make it to 39 weeks, he is already engaged in my pelvis, im in so much pain and i get shooting pains in my cervix all day! when they took out your stitch, did you immediately dialate?


----------



## lch28

unique why did they put a suture in last time hun? had you had any procedures done on your cervix between your 37 weeker and the pregnancy with the stitch?

congrats on your pregnancy !


----------



## xUniquex

lch28 said:


> unique why did they put a suture in last time hun? had you had any procedures done on your cervix between your 37 weeker and the pregnancy with the stitch?
> 
> congrats on your pregnancy !

Thanks! 
Now this is where I need my notes.. Basically I have a didelphic uterus (two wombs) and IC is associated with it. So during my first pregnancy I had progesterone and cervical monitoring fortnightly to be on the safe side.

With my second my pregnancies were very close together (I found out I was preg when eldest was 4 months old!) I got stuck abroad so didn't get to see hosp until 18 weeks and they didn't look at cervix u til week 21.. At that scan the sonographer said I was 2 cm dilated and the registra (our consultant was on holiday!) had me whisked to theatre..
.
I've since discovered that its normal for the cervix to remain slightly open after being pregnant! 

As it was the first time they had looked at cervix, we have no way of known if it was changing or if it was fine... 

I had second baby at 32+5 and think a lot of the stemmed from the suture as my pregnancy had been fine...


----------



## AmyLouise89

Thank you everyone for Keeping us in your thoughts & prayers. Adalee Hope's funeral was perfect. Was a little disappointed that none of my friends showed up but my family did & that means more to me. Today I am aggravated cause its been a week & haven't received Pics of my baby girl from hospital yet. I called again earlier & photography people says its not showing us in their system so they have to contact hospital to find out what's going on. I'm going to be extremely hurt & angry if they didn't take her Pics cause they asked if I wanted Pics & I said yes so they took her out of my arms & said they were going to take them..these Pics of her isn't replaceable so it really hurts.


----------



## lch28

Amy im sorry your friends didnt show up =\ family is always there though. i will hope and pray that it is just a mix up and you will get your pictures of your beautiful baby girl


----------



## Agiboma

@xunique welcome back, i remeber you from my last pregancy with my son
@Amy i hope you get the pictures without any further delays


----------



## Firehol

With regards to pads.......
With my first bleeding lasted about a month!! I had to use the proper maternity pads for at least the first 2 weeks as the thin ones would not hold all that blood. Plus they give you the extra padding which after an episiotomy you will want!!

This time round bleeding only lasted about 2 weeks. I used the big pads for at least the 1st week. (Just posted 3 packs of pads to my friend as I didn't need then!)

With vaginal delivery you will bleed a lot. With cesarean not as much as they suck a lot out. 

I'm not sure if this time round wasn't as much because I bled A LOT in delivery. Now I'm no expert but the blood was clotted that I did loose so maybe as your pregnancy goes on the blood thinnens?? As it was a fluidy first time round and she was born 41 weeks. 

Heres some of my hospital bag items. 
Antibacterial wipes are a must have for hospital bags!! To clean the bathroom!! Especially if its a shared bathroom. Maybe not for the Americans with clean hospitals but def for us NHS girls!! Plus a fan. (Again prob not for US) soft toilet roll too as you will be very sore!!!

A few straws. So much easier drinking your water in between contractions with them! boiled sweets in case you over do it on the gas and air as it gives you a sore throat, Plus a sugar rush if its a long delivery and youre nil by mouth they sometimes let you have a sweet. Lipbalm as the gas also dries out your mouth. 
Flip flops to shower in, slippers (old ones in case they get messy!). Plenty of old or disposable knickers as they get messy too!! 

Nursing bra even if not feeding as you will want to give them the first bit if colustrum and will make it easier. Plus if they are in NICU you will want to give them breast milk as it helps them so much so you will prob be pumping. 

Eyemask and ear plugs. Hospital usually bright if you like it dark. If you have to stay after and baby is in NICU, you may be on a ward with all the other babies. So earplugs are good to drown out their cries and you won't want to hear them when your without your baby believe me I know. Hand cream is a good one depending how long you stay in for. With all the hand washing when visiting baby it really dries out your hands. 

Snacks are essential too! I've never been allowed to eat in delivery with either of mine as both times they thought I might have a caesarean. But after you will want some sugary chocolate treats and any crap you can shove in. Sweet Tea and biscuits after is lovely. 

Sorry for long post but if it helps anyone it's worth it!!


----------



## lch28

great advice firehol. they dont let us drink water during labor! only ice chips. its annoying. i was gonna plan snacks but theres restaurants in our hospital open 24/7.. ill have to send someone down.. 

my brother has promised to bring me my favorite take out meal. boy am i looking forward to eating and not worrying about gestational diabetes!


----------



## wunderful78

Hey everyone ;) I'm 24 weeks today ;) yay for my first milestone .. Firehole that's some really good ideas :) last time I was flown 400kms away and had no time to pack a bag , I might get started soon, 

I was put in hospital because I had lower ab pain 2 days ago it didn't change my cervix thankfully but the put me on nifedipine just precaution! Made me sick ... So sick my blood pressure was 80/50 ! Only just starting to feel better again!


----------



## Hope2302

@ firehol! Really good advice. Thank u!
@ Wundaful, thank God u feel better now and congrats on viability day :)


----------



## Agiboma

@wunderful congrats on meeting your first milestone. 
@hope lovely bump pics


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

So guess who started back with the BH again! I'm so angry and the pain is the worst. Thank God for my mom and husband


----------



## mme

Hi ladies
Only just come across this thread. Its been very emotional reading some of the posts on here.
My story so far.....
Back in 2005 I had pre cancerous cells so had to have laser treatment. The results came back that the cells had in fact already turned into cancer therefore I had to have a cone biopsy. I was 22 at the time and was not ready for children. All I was told is that I would most likely not carry full term maybe around 37 weeks and not too leave it too long to have children. I did not think anything further until I saw a doctor at my 12 week scan. He told me that the 2 operations I had meant that i would need my cervix closely monitoring as its likely I will have the baby early. At 16 weeks I had my first cervical scan and measured at 20.5mm. My second at 20mm, my third at 19mm and on Wednesday just gone was my fourth at 17mm. My third scan was 2weeks before so I basically lost 2mm in 2weeks. My doc decided to start me on cyclogest 200mg once a day in the evenings. I have to go back in 2 weeks for another cervical scan to check the length. I was offered to be signed off work but told the doc I was ok because 1) I don't have a physical job that I only sit in front of a computer and 2) I didn't realise how serious this could be until I looked at this thread. I was told to just take it easy. I have been resting up since then. Now I'm quite worried, I have only just realised how serious this is and I'm scared for my unborn baby that my cervix is not strong enough.


----------



## Agiboma

@mme welcome, yes IC can get very serious at times i dont mean to scare you but its good that you are having a different perspective on it now. Your Dr. gave you teh best advice and that was to rest up, if it means signing off work i would do that also if it was me. I had my son at 25 weeks because of IC we spent 3.5 long months in NICU and special care nursery, with this pregnancy i got an abdominal stitch placed and my cervix has been behaving itself (knock on wood) some women can still carry to term without a stictch with minimal problems and others are not so lucky. Best advice i can give you is to rest like your DR mentioned. GL


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> So guess who started back with the BH again! I'm so angry and the pain is the worst. Thank God for my mom and husband

OMG, you poor thing! I hope they go away soon!! Drink LOTS of water.. pls let us know how ur day goes.. sending lots of :hugs: ur way..


----------



## Hope2302

@ agiboma, thank u!
@ prayerful, how are things going? Hoping the Braxton hicks stop soon.
@mme, glad your cervix was monitored and now proactive steps are taken and more can be implemented to keep things under control. I would strongly suggest to stay of work as sitting down is tricky too with a shortening cervix. As your obgyn discussed the stitch and would you consider having one in? Mine was placed at 21 weeks and 2 days so its definitely an option if its possible. Wishing u the best and praying for a full term and healthy baby for you Hun!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> So guess who started back with the BH again! I'm so angry and the pain is the worst. Thank God for my mom and husband
> 
> OMG, you poor thing! I hope they go away soon!! Drink LOTS of water.. pls let us know how ur day goes.. sending lots of :hugs: ur way..Click to expand...

I have a 6x6 cm fibroid that's causing the problem


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies I have been having some stinging like pains in vagina is this normal with cerclage


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> So guess who started back with the BH again! I'm so angry and the pain is the worst. Thank God for my mom and husband
> 
> OMG, you poor thing! I hope they go away soon!! Drink LOTS of water.. pls let us know how ur day goes.. sending lots of :hugs: ur way..Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 6x6 cm fibroid that's causing the problemClick to expand...

Wow thats terrible, has your dr said anything about removing it after you have the baby?

I've heard they don't tend to grow while pregnant since it feeds off of blood, but can cause discomfort in pregnancy if you have them already. As is whats happening to you at this time. I do hope, it doesn't cause anymore discomfort, sucks having to go through what we go through and having a fibroid to complicate things further. :flower:


----------



## lch28

feel better prayerful..

dayday id say thats just a normal pregnancy symptom


----------



## lch28

mme sorry your going through this hun, its very worrying, id also suggest talkign to your doctor about a stitch.


----------



## mme

Yes the stitch has been mentioned but my doc said it will be a last resort as I have a lot of scar tissue from my operations. Plus he mentioned the risk of infection. He has not totally ruled it out though. I would defiantly give it a try if it means I can carry my baby for longer. I now need to wait until my next appointment. I'm sure that if there is any change a stitch will be discussed and I will be signed off work. Luckily I have a lovely boss who actually told me to take a few days off last week to rest up. Thanks for your replies ladies, it's very reassuring to speak to others in the same or similar situation.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

DAYDAY24 said:


> Ladies I have been having some stinging like pains in vagina is this normal with cerclage

Stinging, shooting and periodic sharp pains were common with me. Look for bleeding weird discharge and cramping are things to look for.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> So guess who started back with the BH again! I'm so angry and the pain is the worst. Thank God for my mom and husband
> 
> OMG, you poor thing! I hope they go away soon!! Drink LOTS of water.. pls let us know how ur day goes.. sending lots of :hugs: ur way..Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 6x6 cm fibroid that's causing the problemClick to expand...
> 
> Wow thats terrible, has your dr said anything about removing it after you have the baby?
> 
> I've heard they don't tend to grow while pregnant since it feeds off of blood, but can cause discomfort in pregnancy if you have them already. As is whats happening to you at this time. I do hope, it doesn't cause anymore discomfort, sucks having to go through what we go through and having a fibroid to complicate things further. :flower:Click to expand...

I have a scheduled c section so he said he will only remove the fibroid if its in the way because its so vascular and may cause extra bleeding so he doesn't want to change it. I'll discuss removal after delivery because it may shrink. We may want to try one more time for baby #3 so I'd like it removed before then. Fibroids tend to grow during pregnancy due to the hormones and I'm on progesterone and the shots. I think when lo turned head down, the positioning put pressure on the fibroid ( it's on my lower right side.... Weird spot).my fingers are crossed and prayers have been sent so its easing up. I just don't know what triggers it :/


----------



## june2013

Hi Ladies, I've just stumbled upon this thread. This is my first pregnancy and things had been going great. I had my first ultrasound on Friday at 20+3. During the abdominal scan they said my cervix looked short so decided to do a vaginal ultrasound where they measured it at 2.4cm. I had never even heard about the possibility of having a short cervix before or what this meant. The radiologist talked with us and told me to take it easy, no exercising or heavy lifting, and that they will scan again in a few weeks to see if anything has changed. They didn't really give us much more information.

For those of you who are experienced with this I have a few questions that I would be so grateful if you could give me some insight with:
-Is it common for the cervix to continue shortening? Have any of you started around 2.4cm and it continued to shorten or did it just stabilize at that length? I am reading that a lot of times they will recommend some form of bed rest but they didn't mention that to me, without bed rest is there a chance it could still lengthen or at least stay the same? 

Sorry for all the questions, I'm just starting to get nervous about what this might mean for my pregnancy.

Thank you!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hi, June. Welcome to the thread!

My first cervical measurement was 2.7cm at 18 weeks. I was told exactly what you were - rest and take it easy. I went back 2 days later for another scan (mine was so soon because I was carrying twins) and I measured 3.7cm after doing as little as possible for those two days between appointments. I was told to continue taking it easy, but wasn't put on bed rest, and the doctor wanted to see me a week later for another check. At that check, I was still fine around 3.7cm. A few days after that, I was back for a routine ultrasound and they found that my cervix had once again suddenly shortened to 2.2cm.

I did continue shortening after that, but it went back and forth some for me. Two weeks after that last check, and 4 weeks after my first cervical check, my cervix was 0.7cm. I was placed on strict bed rest and after a week, it grew back up to 1.0cm, which is where it stayed from 22w to 27w. I never had a cerclage. :thumbup:

I would definitely recommend being very careful until your next check. Drink lots of water, don't stay on your feet for too long, and don't suddenly pick up any new hobbies like mountain climbing :winkwink:


----------



## june2013

ShelbyLC said:


> Hi, June. Welcome to the thread!
> 
> My first cervical measurement was 2.7cm at 18 weeks. I was told exactly what you were - rest and take it easy. I went back 2 days later for another scan (mine was so soon because I was carrying twins) and I measured 3.7cm after doing as little as possible for those two days between appointments. I was told to continue taking it easy, but wasn't put on bed rest, and the doctor wanted to see me a week later for another check. At that check, I was still fine around 3.7cm. A few days after that, I was back for a routine ultrasound and they found that my cervix had once again suddenly shortened to 2.2cm.
> 
> I did continue shortening after that, but it went back and forth some for me. Two weeks after that last check, and 4 weeks after my first cervical check, my cervix was 0.7cm. I was placed on strict bed rest and after a week, it grew back up to 1.0cm, which is where it stayed from 22w to 27w. I never had a cerclage. :thumbup:
> 
> I would definitely recommend being very careful until your next check. Drink lots of water, don't stay on your feet for too long, and don't suddenly pick up any new hobbies like mountain climbing :winkwink:

Thanks so much for your story Shelby, it's good to know that taking it easy can help the cervix from continuing to shorten. So did you deliver your twins at 27 weeks?


----------



## Alliko

Hey ladies,

I've been reading this forum on my phone while stuck in the hospital, and I have found so many great answers to my questions, but I still have a few (big ones) remaining. I'm pretty sure I have one of the worst cases of IC ever. My situation is extremely precarious right now - I'm still on the hospital writing this on my phone, so please forgive me if my thoughts sound a bit scattered.

For the backstory, in 2010 I got pregnant with my first baby, and the pregnancy had been progressing along perfectly with very few complications - I had some sudden and unexplained heavy bleeding in the 8th week, but since it stopped after 2-3 days just as suddenly as it had started, the doctor said I was just probably just passing a clot, and it was something that just occasionally happened and nothing to worry about. So I followed his advice and carried on as normal, even continuing a light version of my regular exercise routine of jogging and yoga/stretching (I'm normally a very active person). All my routine pregnancy checkups were 100% normal, cervix normal length, baby developing perfectly, etc. Then suddenly in the 20th week of my pregnancy, with no warning, I woke up one day and felt my discharge was a lot more plentiful than I'd been used to. Of course with pregnancy it had gradually increased, but this was a sudden overnight significant increase, so I worried something may be wrong and headed directly to the ER without waiting for my regular doc to become available. In the ER they discovered to my horror that my cervix was wide open and my membranes were protruding and already very low. It was way too late for a cerclage or anything, and I had developed a slight tear in my membranes which was causing the extra fluid gradually leaking out. The best they could do was wait until my membranes fully ruptured a few hours later, and then not long after that I went into labor (which was not at all easy because the baby was feet-first and didnt just "slip out" as they say. Of course my hubby and I were devastated to lose our first little boy in this way, and terrified and confused as to how it could happen so suddenly without any warning at all! The doctors investigated possible causes to the spontaneous miscarriage but found nothing conclusive. The baby had no defects and was completely perfect, and I had no known health conditions to even suggest this happening.

As with all parents who lose a child, they tell you not to blame yourself, but we couldn't keep from wondering all those "what ifs", like what if I'd stopped exercising and just took it easy (even though there had been no reason to indicate this was necessary), etc etc. 

It took us quite a while to get over the loss and start TTC in earnest again, but finally 2 years later I am now pregnant again, already in my 23rd week. This pregnancy has been much more nerve-wracking than the first, since every little thing has sent me into a panic, and I also had both light and sometimes very heavy intermittent bleeding from my 7th to 10th weeks. Again the doctors investigated but could offer no explanation, and when it cleared up, they told me I was all better and my pregnancy was no longer in any danger. I asked about any precautionary measures (such as cerclage) to prevent spontaneous miscarriage in light of what happened in my first pregnancy, but the doc said there was no reason to think that it would happen again and told me the risk of infection was too great to do an "elective" early cerclage.

So two days ago I find myself on the examination table for my routine 2nd trimester ultrasound, and the doctor tells me the baby is in perfect shape, but my cervix is once again wide open (although at that point it was still a bit long) and the membranes have started funneling through!!!! Of course I panicked and went straight to the maternity emergency room, where they also checked me out and said that they weren't able to do a cerclage right away because they wanted to ensure that it wasn't an infection which had caused the opening of my cervix. So they did blood and urine tests and put me on bed rest to wait for the results to all come back. They told me certain tests took 48 hrs to run, even at top speed (!!!!) so I have been waiting here in the hospital in bed until this morning when the results finally all came back negative for infection. 

However, in the meantime, my membranes sprung a tiny leak!!! Not enough for the water to come gushing out, but it slowly collects inside me and then comes out in tiny trickles from time to time when I move to go to the bathroom. (Sorry for TMI). So because of THAT they now tell me that cerclage is no longer an option because labor is imminent once the water breaks, plus there is too high a risk of infection. They also said that they cannot immediately do an emergency C-section on me to try to remove the baby and save him, because he is still only at 23w2d and the NICU can only take babies starting at 25 weeks, or occasionally up to 24 weeks on a case-by-case basis.

So here I am, in bed, terrified to move or go to the toilet for fear of disturbing my ruptured membranes and triggering labor. The docs said all I can do is wait and pray I make it to 24 weeks (5 more days) and then they can see about possibly trying to save my baby. But they seem very pessimistic and said that they rather believe that labor is imminent, and if not then I am extremely likely to develop an infection by then, which would also cause them to call the whole thing off and induce labor immediately.

Basically, I'm stuck here waiting, terrified, with no hope. Has anyone ever heard of a story where someone with ruptured membranes managed to stave away labor for 5 days? Do I have a shred of hope, or should I start preparing myself for the worst to come? Thanks for any insight any of you can provide, all your words are extremely comforting to me even despite this horrific situation.


----------



## Hope2302

Hi Alliko, welcome and so sorry you are having to go through this and sorry about ur previous loss. I know how it seems when there is so much uncertainty surrounding a situation so precious to you. As you are leaking fluid it's really tricky to carry out a cerclage so that is out of the window. I don't know if pessaries (progesterone) was mentioned to you. I sincerely pray that you can get to viability and more. I have a previous 24 weeker and she did really well in Nicu spending 93 days so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that you at least get to viability. You are at the right place for support as the ladies on here are amazing.
You are in my thoughts and prayers. X


----------



## Hope2302

@ June, my understanding is as the cervix is very dynamic, it changes really quick and can be short or long so very unpredictable but do take it easy and do as little as possible. I would have thought that you would be given some sort of progesterone to at least be proactive about the issue till your next scan. My cervix was 0.7mm @ 21 weeks from a fortnight before where it was at 5cm. So for me it went down drastically. I have a cerclage in and am off work on bed rest.I hope it all goes well for you and you get better news at your next appointment. My only worry is God forbid if cervix is holding fine next appointment and it shortens again in a couple of weeks, might it be too late to have a cerclage? Or do you insist on having one placed no matter the result just to be cautious.


----------



## ShelbyLC

June - I delivered at 29+5. Cervical exam at 27w showed 1.0cm length and a week later at 28w showed no length to measure and 2cm dilated. I went into preterm labor around 20w and took medication that slowed (but never fully stopped) contractions. Sometime between 27 and 28 weeks I started having more frequent contractions, so not sure when exactly my cervix started shortening again. From 28w until I delivered, I was on hospital bed rest. I also had a slow amniotic fluid leak that was severe enough to be considered premature rupture of membranes but not enough to take all the fluid from around either baby. My water finally broke "for real" (the big gush) at 29+5 and my girls were born 5 hours later. :flower:


----------



## Agiboma

@Aliko i am sorry you are going through this again. I have a 25 weeker we spent 3.5 months in NICU and special care nursery he is now a very healthy, mischevious 2 year old. Im pregnant again but i have a TAC cerclage. I met a lot of ladies with ruptured membranes during my hospital stay, and to answer your question it is possible to scave off labor for another five days and hopefully a few weeks. I had 3 friends one had reuptured membranes @ 18 weeks and held off going into labour till 24 weeks, the secound was carrying twins and she also had ruptured membranes @ 19 weeks and she managed to hold off until 25 weeks when she went into labor. The third had ruptured membranes at 26 weeks and held off until 31 weeks when she went into labour. are you on an medications to prevent labor? Aliko i really feel it for you because i also lost a baby @ 20 weeks because of IC and it was a terrible experience. So my last pregnancy my dr immediately had me scheduled for a cerlcage. I wish more dr where more proactive and not let women suffer this way when a cerclage can very well give more peace of mind. Ask them about mediacations to prevent infection and also to prevent pretem labour, also ask about the steroids to help with the development of teh baby's lungs. I am sending you so much positive energy, that LO keeps baking a while longer :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Alliko - I'm so sorry for the loss of your little boy! :hugs: Don't give up hope yet. I had a small membranes leak discovered at 28w (but I had suspicions of a leak about a week before that, some of the ladies on here might remember, but I never had it checked out so we'll never know for sure if it was) and I held until 29+5.


----------



## june2013

Alliko I am sorry you are going through this. I have no experience with IC but I didn't want to read and not respond. I will keep you and your little one in my prayers! 

@Hope and Shelby, thanks for the information about your past experiences with shortened cervixes. The doctor really didn't tell us much when she said it was shorter, didn't even mention anything about progesterone of cerclages, so I'm hoping to get an appt with my midwife this week to get more information and then hopefully they will schedule my next US for a couple of weeks.


----------



## chistiana

Ich i just saw your reply. I delivered at 35+2. They didnt have time to take it out as my girl was feet down and coming so they fid an emcs. I totally remember these pains you re describing but you could well reach 39 weeks, you re so close now!


----------



## chistiana

Ow and the contractions started first and then by the time i got to the hospital i had a small leak from a small hole in my sac so never fully ruptured


----------



## Alliko

Thanks so much for all of the encouragement and kind words - you ladies are the best! I've made it through one more day so far, and I've found that if I try to keep my spirits up and keeps distracted with books and chatting with hubby (and reading your kind words), the time passes more quickly and the waiting is less agonizing.

To answer some questions, I was on anti-contraction meds for the past few days, but today they took me off - the doc said that they not only delayed labor but also delayed the progress of the pregnancy as a whole, including the baby's development. So that would obviously not be good for the baby to have his development slowed if he is going to be born soon prematurely. I'm not extremely worried about it though - my problem is not having premature labor/contractions, but rather the membranes leaking. Last time when my membranes leaked, my contractions didn't start immediately and the docs gave me a medicine to speed them along. So as long as I can keep the membranes in as long as possible, I'm feeling a little less worried about labor suddenly starting. I hope my optimism is well-founded!

As for taking progesterone, the docs haven't suggested it, mostly because I think my cervix is beyond closing/lengthening at this point. Do you think it could have other benefits?

The docs have also talked to me about taking meds to help boost the baby's development in preparation for being born prematurely, but they haven't started me on them yet. Maybe they are still being hesitant and taking things a day at a time. All I'm on right now is a saline drip and Amoxycillin to stave away infections (but they also said they will stop that after being on it for a week because taking antibiotics for too long can also be harmful).

Just gotta make it through another night and see what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Alliko so sorry for your situation you are in my prayers your great spirits are wonderful.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies I have placed myself on strict bedrest.no getting up besides bathroom breaks which hubby got me apotter potty thing thats in room. My doc wants me to come in once a week but this week I have anatomy scan at peri office so do you guys think I should go to my regular Ob. I dont know if thats to much walking


----------



## wunderful78

Alliko praying for you :( there is a group specifically for PROM ( premature rupture of membranes) on https://community.babycenter.com/ some ladies have gone weeks and weeks sadly all cases are not the same but you could find the site useful, I had my first baby at 30weeks and drs wouldn't help me this pregnancy either with the stitch , they refuse to acknowledge IC until you have lost two or more babies , I was right on top of my situation and was lucky enough to get a stitch in time ! I just think its sad doctors think its ok to wait and see , pray for you and your baby , keep well hydrated Hun and don't be scared to put on your bossy pants and fight for your baby ;)


----------



## wunderful78

https://pprom.wordpress.com/2009/11/05/supplement-information/ here's another link alliko , best thing us arm yourself with knowledge


----------



## Agiboma

@Aliko i will truely be thinking of you and wishing you all the best. Wunderful said it best the sadest part is dr waiting for reoccurent losses befor they diagnoise IC, and also to fight for your baby. GL and :hugs:


----------



## mme

@aliko....I hope you make these next few days and beyond.
Good luck to all you strong ladies

I will not be going into work this week. I have 10 more sleeps until my next scan and I feel more nervous each day. I will rest up but not full bed rest as if I full bed rest I will not know if the bed rest or meds are the reason for my next measurement if it turns out to be the same or better.


----------



## Agiboma

good call mme


----------



## Tink_0123

Welcome to the thread June, mme, and Aliko.

mme, glad dr's are monitoring your cervix at this point. Please have your dr's prescribe some kind of progesterone. It has really helped stabilize my cervix since I have no stitch. 

June, yes, the cervix can continue to shorten if no action is taken. Please have your dr. sign u off work and push for a stitch and/or progesterone. 
In my case, I had funneling at 17 weeks but CL was well over 3 cm, at 22+6 weeks it went to 1.7, 3 days later at 23+2 it was 1.2 cm and one week later at 24+2 it went to .9 cm. Since I was already 24 weeks, dr's opted to not place a stitch as the cons outweighed the pros at that point, so I was started on vaginal progesterone suppositories, complete bed rest, only allowed to use rest room, quick showers and dr appts every 2 weeks. The bed rest and progesterone have helped me tremendously, just had a scan last week at 28+4 and CL was 1.5 cm. I am to remain on bed rest till 36 weeks, which now doesn't seem too far away. Please take it easy and rest as much as possible.

Aliko, I am very sorry about your previous loss and what you're going through at this time which sadly could've been prevented had dr's acted early on based upon your previous history. As the other ladies have already said, having a leak basically makes it impossible to have a stitch placed as the infection risk is very high and can make your water completely rupture. There have been women who've gone weeks with ruptured membranes and no labour; however, there's only a certain amount of time dr's will leave the baby in there for risk of infection. I do hope that your leak doesn't progress any further and you're able to hold off labour for a few more weeks and give time for dr's to administer the steroids for the baby's lungs. I had steroids administered at 23+6 and 24 weeks (24 hours apart) since my ffn test came back positive and was kept in the hospital 3 days for monitoring. 

Please keep a positive outlook, babys born as early as 24 weeks have high survival rate. Please read the preemie section, there are many stories on there of women who have delivered early and their babies have done great. Also, don't hesitate to put ur story on there, the ladies there are very supportive and have a lot of experience with preemies as they've been through this journey themlselves. I wish you the best of luck!! :hugs:

Wunderful, Happy belated V-day! 

Hope, love the belly pic! 

Prayer, how are you feeling today?? Hoping better! 

Lizzie dear, hope you're doing well.

Penuche, been thinking about you and the twins, please let us know how you're doing.

Baby and Ich, how are you ladies doing? Not much longer to meet your princes'.

Abigoma, hope you're doing good.. When is your c-section being done??

Hope I didn't miss anyone and if I did I'm sorry, hope you're doing well too..

Firehol, so glad Amber did so well and was in the NICU for such a short period of time. 

AFM, I'm hanging in here, bed resting as usual lol. Tomorrow is my one year marriage anniversary. Cant do much, but shall celebrate once Audrey is here with us. Hugs n kisses to all


----------



## lch28

Alliko im so sorry for the loss of your son and im so sorry you are in this situation. I lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February of last year. The same thing happened to me, i began to bleed and to my horror was 5cm dilated and my membranes were bulging. I conceived again in May. I ended up finding a new doctor because my old one didnt want to do a stitch. I had a stitch placed at 12 weeks and I am now 36 weeks. I am praying for you sweet heart, you are in my thoughts, Lizzie and many other women have had 24 + weekers and they are now beautiful, healthy children. They will not give steroid shots until you reach 24 weeks. Ask for them the day you are 24 weeks hun. Many women with PPROM make it weeks and weeks before labor hits, and i truly hope this is the case for you.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Sorry I've been missing. I have irritable uterus... Not BH and they hurt like the worst menstrual cramps!!!!!! Getting better. I don't know the trigger but I catch naps between the pain... Even in the middle of the day. Hope everyone is alright. I just want to see 30 weeks... Holefully ill be better by then and desire 32 weeks... &#55357;&#56852; Hope everyone is well. I've been reading but feeling to awful to write...
Welcome everyone new. Word of advice, the issues you have now wont be the issues you have 10 weeks from now when you're all still pregnant! &#55357;&#56841;Hint hint! :) 
I had an emergency cerclage at 17 weeks I had No cervix and I was funneled! I went from no cervix to 1.2 cm down to .4 at my last. It can be done. Sucks, but its possible. Be encouraged and life with out sciatic pain and contractions lol ahhhh the joys lol 
Xox to all
Tink you're holding Holding up well keep it up
Ich, wanna trade due dates? Lol happy for you Hun
Baby maybe almost!
Agiboma... You rock keep it up
Shelby.... You mother of two beautiful twins u! How's it going?
Penuche??????
LizZie the holidays are over. What's up?? Lol miss ya


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerful - Sorry you're having so much pain :nope: Will Tylenol help any? I mean, I know you don't want to take it all the time, but maybe once a day or once every other day, just to give yourself a few hours of pain-free time? Or does that not work?


And I agree - all of the worry, the pain, the confinement and sacrifices...it's all worth it in the end!


As for me and the girls (thanks for asking!) - we're great! I'm getting used to reading their cues and anticipating their needs and they're getting used to screaming whenever I'm not fast enough :haha: I've been trying to find a balance between the NICU way and the Mommy way. The NICU wakes babies for their feeds and for the first few days Tegan was home, I was doing that too, and it was killing me - and she was still hungry after eating because I was only giving her what the NICU said to give her. So now I let them tell me when they're hungry, I give them as much as they want as long as it doesn't make them sick, and we're all a lot happier!

The girls have all of us wrapped around their fingers, including their new biggest fan -

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_3519small_zpsede3b25a.jpg


----------



## Firehol

Well done shelby. It's great to get them home. 

I've struggled with what the hospital does and what I should be doing too. Plus everyone says something different!
Now I am gradually getting there but she's a bit older than urs her gestational is 38 weeks now so starting to treat her more like a newborn. Although she gets away with a lot more than my first did!!


----------



## Firehol

mme said:


> Hi ladies
> Only just come across this thread. Its been very emotional reading some of the posts on here.
> My story so far.....
> Back in 2005 I had pre cancerous cells so had to have laser treatment. The results came back that the cells had in fact already turned into cancer therefore I had to have a cone biopsy. I was 22 at the time and was not ready for children. All I was told is that I would most likely not carry full term maybe around 37 weeks and not too leave it too long to have children. I did not think anything further until I saw a doctor at my 12 week scan. He told me that the 2 operations I had meant that i would need my cervix closely monitoring as its likely I will have the baby early. At 16 weeks I had my first cervical scan and measured at 20.5mm. My second at 20mm, my third at 19mm and on Wednesday just gone was my fourth at 17mm. My third scan was 2weeks before so I basically lost 2mm in 2weeks. My doc decided to start me on cyclogest 200mg once a day in the evenings. I have to go back in 2 weeks for another cervical scan to check the length. I was offered to be signed off work but told the doc I was ok because 1) I don't have a physical job that I only sit in front of a computer and 2) I didn't realise how serious this could be until I looked at this thread. I was told to just take it easy. I have been resting up since then. Now I'm quite worried, I have only just realised how serious this is and I'm scared for my unborn baby that my cervix is not strong enough.

Hi mme
This is a long one!!

Your story sounds pretty much the same as mine. I had the lazering procedure twice as the smears and biopsy showed up glandular cells but when they carried out the procedure first time they didn't find anything so I had it done again and still didn't find anything!!

I had bleeding at 11 weeks and it was thought this could be due to the procedures so they started monitoring my cervix every 2 weeks. 

I started off quite normal length and then at week 22 was 20mm and the sonographer didn't report it so at week 24 it was 18mm. 

I saw doc straight away who told me they don't put stitches in after 24 weeks (I was 24+1!!! I'm in the UK) she started to tell me I would have my baby early. She'd be happy if I could get to 28 weeks it would be great if I got to 32 but I wouldn't make 36. I was precribed cyclogest progesterone suppositories I opted for 400mg once a day rather than doing 200mg twice a day! I would take rectally at night. She also carried out a Ffn test (fibronectin test which detects if likely to go into labour in next 2 weeks. Negative test is 95% accurate a positive one is not so accurate) mine was negative. 

I was told to rest. I got signed off work. Even if you don't do much you want to be lying rather than sitting as much as poss as it is less pressure on cervix. I didn't stay in bed the whole time would also go on the sofa!! But no lifting, cleaning or cooking :) no walking for more than 5 mins max, try not to bend too much also. It's not easy but if it keeps baby cooking its worth it!! I did start doing a bit more as I progressed in my pregnancy. 

When I went back 2 weeks later my cervix had stayed the same. At 28 weeks it had reduced to 17mm. But still the progesterone certainly slowed the shrinking down. 
Twinks has actually gained some so they really work. 

I then had Ffn tests as they don't carry out cervical scanning after 24 weeks usually as the cervix does naturally start to shrink and in case if infection. At 31 weeks the Ffn test was positive. They gave me the steroid injections just in case. 

My waters broke and started trickling out at 32+4. I went into hospital and stayed in being monitored. I was discharged when I was 33+1 as all looked ok. To return in the evening with contractions!!

My daughter was born the next night after 20 hours on labour ward!! She weighed 4lb13oz. She never needed a ventilator and was in NICU for 19 days. 

She is now 5 weeks old and weighs 5lb 6oz and doing well. 

So mme. REST!! Drink PLENTY of water, Take your suppositories. Stop caffeine. (I was told to and did, dunno if it helped) and good luck!!! Xx


----------



## Firehol

Just a thought for you american ladies as they don't do it in the UK. 

If you can get tested for strep B then do! I am a carrier I now found out which is why they think amber may have contracted meningitis. I was given antibiotics anyway as my waters broke days before I gave birth which has hopefully helped her. 

I was told if I have anymore I should have antibiotics throughout the labour in case gets passed into baby again. So you might want to check to see if you can get the antis during labour also. 

Just a thought. Don't want to worry anyone!!!


----------



## Alliko

Wunderful - thank you so much for the links on PPROM - they have been both extremely helpful and encouraging.

And Tink and Ich, thanks for your great advice, I will definitely ask about steroid shots as soon as I can see the doctor again. 

Another new day has arrived, bringing us one day closer to that 24-week milestone. Thanks to all the support and great advice that you ladies are giving me, I'm actually feeling more confident that we will make it until Thursday. I have occasional weird little slightly painful twinges in my belly, which are of course scary, but not anything like labor cramps yet. For now I'm trying to drink as much water as I can and eat oranges for vitamin C and stay focused on happy thoughts. I'll keep you all updated if anything new develops! <3


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies its five am waters have gone will update asap


----------



## baby_maybe

Morning all, welcome to the new ladies :wave: I don't have any extra advice from what the other ladies have already given, but I am thinking of each and every one of you and praying you reach viability so your babies have the best possible chance :hugs:

AFM - 34 weeks today :) Sorry I've not been replying much, I have still been reading and keeping up with everyone though. Just struggling with the weight of all this water on my hips and not sleeping at all well now, which makes for a grumpy me! We have managed to sort a lot of stuff for the baby though, I finally got my (our) bags packed, baby's is completely done and mine just needs some nice comfy underwear and my nursing bras and I'm done :) His room is nearly done now, the cot is up and the crib is together, just need to get some chest of drawers which I've chosen but not ordered yet and the blind which I'm picking up tomorrow and then it's done :) The light shade and wall stickers are on order and should be here in a week or so.

I'm so ready to be done and meet this little man nowm although the closer it gets the more nervous I am about some of the complications with having the extra fluid. I know they're rare and my consultant has told me not to worry, but I still have the little niggles at the back of my mind. My stitch removal is 2 weeks tomorrow and I've started really hoping that I go into labour soon afterwards, I don't think I could cope going overdue again!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oooo lch just seen your post, good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@shelby the girls are so lovely, when i took my son home i pretty much threw out the NICU routine i let him take the lead and fed him when he wanted to within reason i would not let him go 8 hours without a feeding also gave him as much as he wanted pretty soon he started to cluster feed for those growth spurts and we feel intoour own convernient routine.Its great you are listening to their cues and letting them take the lead.
@tink happy anniversary mommy
@ich congrats on 36 weeks yeah!!!
@prayerful hope the pain subsides
@penuche really thinking about you and the twins

As for me i got my 30 week appointment today gonna have an ultrasound and check for the last time cervix length YEAH!!!dr. says she is gonna take me off teh antibiotics and orgesterone @ 32 weeks.


----------



## Agiboma

OMG Ich i am soooooooo excited for you


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Good luck to ich hope labour goes well and your little one is in your arms soon 

As for me I'm scared i have my next cervical scan tomorrow fx its stayed the same for my sanity, my gut says it will be shorter tho so we will see.


----------



## mme

Firehol said:


> mme said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Only just come across this thread. Its been very emotional reading some of the posts on here.
> My story so far.....
> Back in 2005 I had pre cancerous cells so had to have laser treatment. The results came back that the cells had in fact already turned into cancer therefore I had to have a cone biopsy. I was 22 at the time and was not ready for children. All I was told is that I would most likely not carry full term maybe around 37 weeks and not too leave it too long to have children. I did not think anything further until I saw a doctor at my 12 week scan. He told me that the 2 operations I had meant that i would need my cervix closely monitoring as its likely I will have the baby early. At 16 weeks I had my first cervical scan and measured at 20.5mm. My second at 20mm, my third at 19mm and on Wednesday just gone was my fourth at 17mm. My third scan was 2weeks before so I basically lost 2mm in 2weeks. My doc decided to start me on cyclogest 200mg once a day in the evenings. I have to go back in 2 weeks for another cervical scan to check the length. I was offered to be signed off work but told the doc I was ok because 1) I don't have a physical job that I only sit in front of a computer and 2) I didn't realise how serious this could be until I looked at this thread. I was told to just take it easy. I have been resting up since then. Now I'm quite worried, I have only just realised how serious this is and I'm scared for my unborn baby that my cervix is not strong enough.
> 
> Hi mme
> This is a long one!!
> 
> Your story sounds pretty much the same as mine. I had the lazering procedure twice as the smears and biopsy showed up glandular cells but when they carried out the procedure first time they didn't find anything so I had it done again and still didn't find anything!!
> 
> I had bleeding at 11 weeks and it was thought this could be due to the procedures so they started monitoring my cervix every 2 weeks.
> 
> I started off quite normal length and then at week 22 was 20mm and the sonographer didn't report it so at week 24 it was 18mm.
> 
> I saw doc straight away who told me they don't put stitches in after 24 weeks (I was 24+1!!! I'm in the UK) she started to tell me I would have my baby early. She'd be happy if I could get to 28 weeks it would be great if I got to 32 but I wouldn't make 36. I was precribed cyclogest progesterone suppositories I opted for 400mg once a day rather than doing 200mg twice a day! I would take rectally at night. She also carried out a Ffn test (fibronectin test which detects if likely to go into labour in next 2 weeks. Negative test is 95% accurate a positive one is not so accurate) mine was negative.
> 
> I was told to rest. I got signed off work. Even if you don't do much you want to be lying rather than sitting as much as poss as it is less pressure on cervix. I didn't stay in bed the whole time would also go on the sofa!! But no lifting, cleaning or cooking :) no walking for more than 5 mins max, try not to bend too much also. It's not easy but if it keeps baby cooking its worth it!! I did start doing a bit more as I progressed in my pregnancy.
> 
> When I went back 2 weeks later my cervix had stayed the same. At 28 weeks it had reduced to 17mm. But still the progesterone certainly slowed the shrinking down.
> Twinks has actually gained some so they really work.
> 
> I then had Ffn tests as they don't carry out cervical scanning after 24 weeks usually as the cervix does naturally start to shrink and in case if infection. At 31 weeks the Ffn test was positive. They gave me the steroid injections just in case.
> 
> My waters broke and started trickling out at 32+4. I went into hospital and stayed in being monitored. I was discharged when I was 33+1 as all looked ok. To return in the evening with contractions!!
> 
> My daughter was born the next night after 20 hours on labour ward!! She weighed 4lb13oz. She never needed a ventilator and was in NICU for 19 days.
> 
> She is now 5 weeks old and weighs 5lb 6oz and doing well.
> 
> So mme. REST!! Drink PLENTY of water, Take your suppositories. Stop caffeine. (I was told to and did, dunno if it helped) and good luck!!! XxClick to expand...

Thanks for your reply. Yes it's a very similar situation. 
I have been put on cyclogest 200mg daily to be taken before bed. I'm just hoping for a good result when I go back in 9 days (will have been on them for 2weeks by then)
Rest is what I ave been doing a lot of, water I suppose i could drink more, suppositories I dare not miss one and caffeine was stopped before I fell pregnant :)
Thanks for sharing your story. Scary at first but a very happy ending. 
All the best to you and your little one! x


----------



## lch28

Thx ladies i got my stitch out i am 4 cm


----------



## Hope2302

@ shelby, your girls are just gorgeous. Keep looking at them. How muh did they weigh at birth?


----------



## Hope2302

@ ich,all the best and hope everything goes well and your lil boy will be laying in your arms soon.
@ prayerful, hope you are feeling better today?


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for the update lch, fx it won't be much longer and you'll have your little man :)


----------



## Tink_0123

GL Ich. Fx for u hun, ull have ur little man in ur arms soon.. Very excited for u!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch!!! I'm so excited for you! Good luck! 36 weeks is fabulous, he'll be home with you in a few days! I'll be thinking of you today :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Please keep up updated!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hope2302 said:


> @ shelby, your girls are just gorgeous. Keep looking at them. How muh did they weigh at birth?

Thank you :flower:

Tegan was 2lbs 13oz and 15 inches long. When released from the NICU Jan 15 she weighed 5lbs 7oz and was 18 inches long.

Britton was 2lbs 15oz and 14 1/4 inches long. When released from NICU Jan 18 she weighed 5lbs 10.8oz and was 18 1/2 inches long. :thumbup:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Ich congrats! Praying for you


----------



## lch28

Thx everyone. I am stuck at 4 cm and have been so since 7 am. They started pitocin hours ago and no progress. Hardly even contracting regularly. Have a feeling ill end up wifh a cs. Dont even mind at this point just want him here!


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: lch, sorry your progress is so slow. Hopefully he'll be out one way or another soon xxx


----------



## LoveSeel

Hi Ladies. I am 25w5d today and have been on hospital bed rest for one week now. I tried to read though this thread a bit, but there are so many posts! I am looking for others in a similar situation for support, as well as, stories regarding positive outcomes for mom and baby.

I am pregnant with twins and have been getting my cervical length monitored ever 3 weeks. Last Monday I went for a routine ultrasound and found out I was one centimeter dilated, but my cervix is still 4 centimeters thick. Also my girl's amniotic sac was visible in my cervix. 

I was immediately admitted to the hospital where I then found out I was having contractions. For some reason I am just not very good at noticing them. Now that I know I get them I can sometimes tell, but with two babies moving and my uterus stretching I am not the best at distinguishing the differences. Anyway my body rejected magnesium and after a few days on that and my vitals diminishing I am now on procardia.

Everything seemed to be going well, and i was even granted bathroom priviledges, but then yesterday after a shower I started having contractions again. 

This experience has been a roller coaster! I just want my babies to be safe and deliver much closer to term.


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome loveseel :wave:

Well the good news is you're past viability :) Don't beat yourself up about not feeling contraction, many women experience the same and have no idea they're having them either. I take it you do not have a suture in place, shelby on here recently had twins and got to a pretty decent gestation with twins and no suture on bed rest. The best thing you can do is stay on the strict bed rest as that is what will get you further on now. Also if you haven't had them already, make sure to mention about getting the steroid shots for the babies lungs, just in case you do deliver sooner rather than later, these do wonders too.

Good luck and keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Please excuse any typos - I'm typing one handed while holding a baby! :haha:

LoveSeel - welcome and congratulations on making it to almost 26 weeks, that's wonderful! I started having contractions around 17 weeks but never realized I'd been having them as I had never been pregnant before, and therefore had no idea what to expect! At 18 weeks my cervix was shortened (to either 2.2 or 2.7cm - I can't remember anymore :dohh:) and at 20 weeks I was put on strict bed rest because my contractions were finally discovered and I had shortened further. I never got a cerclage because the placement would have irritared my cervix further and caused more contractions. I managed to stay pregnant with bed rest, medication (I took Procardia as well and it really helped me out), and 3 hospital stays until my water broke at 29+5. My girls spent 7 weeks in the NICU. 

The thing that got to me in the end I think was the over-stretching of my uterus. My contractions started breaking through the procardia at 27 weeks. You're doing really well to have made it this far!

Sorry this is all over the place. It's feeding time. :dohh: Feel free to ask any questions and I'll do my best to answer them :thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

@lovbeseal welcome
@Ich i hope things speed up


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Please excuse any typos - I'm typing one handed while holding a baby! :haha:
> 
> LoveSeel - welcome and congratulations on making it to almost 26 weeks, that's wonderful! I started having contractions around 17 weeks but never realized I'd been having them as I had never been pregnant before, and therefore had no idea what to expect! At 18 weeks my cervix was shortened (to either 2.2 or 2.7cm - I can't remember anymore :dohh:) and at 20 weeks I was put on strict bed rest because my contractions were finally discovered and I had shortened further. I never got a cerclage because the placement would have irritared my cervix further and caused more contractions. I managed to stay pregnant with bed rest, medication (I took Procardia as well and it really helped me out), and 3 hospital stays until my water broke at 29+5. My girls spent 7 weeks in the NICU.
> 
> The thing that got to me in the end I think was the over-stretching of my uterus. My contractions started breaking through the procardia at 27 weeks. You're doing really well to have made it this far!
> 
> Sorry this is all over the place. It's feeding time. :dohh: Feel free to ask any questions and I'll do my best to answer them :thumbup:

Shelby I've been on procardia since 21-22 weeks and they recently uped it to 20 mg every 6 hrs. It doesn't seem to be helping. They say its irritability showing on the monitor but it hurts like the worst menstrual cramps ever. I have a fibroid and thought that was the culprit. I don't know what to do anymore. I feel like I'm in constant labor and no one is doing anything. I'm in so much pain I can't even tell if she's moving! I feel nudges here and there but I have so much pain. I called the dr this afternoon and they just called back and they want to see me tomorrow. I'm so tired of this. This pain can't be good for her. She's probably so tired. I know you were in labor for days it seems and I know you had experience with procardia.. Any advice?? I feel like a bad mom because I want this over. I can't imagine 8 more weeks of this


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

How does a baby born at 29 weeks do? How long do they stay in the nicu? Just preparing myself. I think I'm going to take myself off bedrest after I see the dr tomorrow. Moving around eases the pain. I'll try Tylenol before bed tonight. I just don't want to keep taking pills especially if they don't work well


----------



## Tink_0123

Welcome to the thread Loveseel

Prayer im sorry ur still in pain and not in the most ideal of circumstances having to b on bed rest. I hope tomorrows appt goes well and u get some answers and hopefully something stronger to ease the pain. Please try to remain optimistic about ur situation hun. I will have u in my thoughts.. 

Also, from what ive read in the preemie section, babies born at 29 weeks do pretty well, reg the NICU stay it depends on their health n how they progress. Generally they stay btwn 6-10 weeks total in the hospital, perhaps less. Ive read 5 pages in the preemie section so im saying this from my readings only. Im sure some of the other ladies w more knowledge on preemies will chime in.
I do hope ur pain eases tho n ur dr prescribes something stronger.. Youre gonna make to term hun have faith.. Sending manys :hugs: ur way.

Ich, hope ur labour progresses soon. Please keep us updated when u can.


----------



## wunderful78

Wow so much happening , Ich so cool your having your baby ;) 

Prayerful I had my daughter at 30+4 we stayed in the nicu for about 10 days then went to special care and were in that unit for about 3 more weeks ;) she did very well and is now 4 without any size or congenital issues! However that's not the case for all babies but I strongly believe the other had underlying problems to begin with and IC was not the only cause of coming early , that's my opinion , my sister gas a 24+3 weeker and he us now 5 he's a bit small and had an operation on his eyes but he's not delayed in education nor does he wear glasses or show any sign of being a micro premmie, once you get past 28 weeks a general rule is that long term problems and significantly reduce , but we all know even full term babies can be born with problems! My babies doctor in nciu said 24 weeks is a challenge 30 weeks is fairly predictable ;)) once your 34 weeks I'd relax ;)


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful wonderful said it best. Most likely no or minimum breathing support, NICU and level 2 nursery stay should not be too long.

As for me just came back from my OB appointment and it looks like i got preeclamsia again in addition to teh GD ill know by thursday or so. Really does not surprise me as i got both gd and preeclamsia @ 19 weeks last time around, in addition to my IC which seems to be well controilled this time around. Cervix is over 4cm long and closed. Hoping I can control this pre eclamsia and gd for 7 more weeks.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerful - don't feel bad about wanting it over! The last 2 weeks of my pregnancy were basically spent with me crying in the hospital, begging the doctors to deliver me. I will warn you - if you take yourself off of bed rest, go into labor, and get put into the hospital, the doctors will try everything they can to keep that baby inside you, no matter what. They will want to give you Ibuprofen for 48 hours. They will want to give you Magnesium. They will tell you that you can't get out of bed to use the toilet and must instead use a bedpan. They will make you stay hooked to the monitors 24/7 and they will only deliver your baby when your baby's pretty much halfway out! (That's an exaggeration of course, but they refused to deliver me until I was at the point where delivery was imminent anyway. So if your labor stalls like mine did, there won't be anything anyone can or will do for you.

With that being said - my one piece of advice: *remember your right to say no to any treatment.* I'm not telling you to refuse any of the things they will want to try, but I am telling you that if you want to, you can. Also, if you do refuse treatment, the doctors and nurses will not agree with you, and I actually had a really bad time with that - many of the nurses were downright mean to me for refusing medications.

And I'll warn you of one other thing - for the first week or so after the girls were born, I absolutely hated myself. As much as I wanted the pregnancy to be over, the minute I first saw them, I cried. I felt so guilty. When they were in the NICU, every time they had an IV moved or they had a blood test done, I cried. I blamed myself, and I still do really, because I can't help but wonder if there was anything else I could have - or should have - done to stay pregnant longer. I felt (and still feel sometimes) like I traded my pain for theirs.

As for the NICU stay itself - it wasn't bad. They were in the intensive care side of the NICU for 2 1/2 weeks and then the special care nursery for 4 1/2 weeks. Tegan was in the NICU for 51 days and Britton for 54. How well each baby does really just depends. My girls' lives were never in danger but they do have some eye problems (which the doctors thing will get better over time) and Britton had a heart rate drop at home today. So it really isn't something predictable. But, generally, 28+ weekers do pretty well.


----------



## Tink_0123

Abigoma, great news about ur CL. Not so great that u have to add pre e to the mix now. I do hope it remains under control like u said for at least 7 more weeks. FX hun.


----------



## Firehol

Ich. Good luck and fingers crossed. Looks like its a slow one. At least your not in pain with each contraction. 
Amber was back to back so I felt it every 2 blimin minutes for 20 hours!!
Hopefully your little man will be out quicker than that!! X


----------



## lch28

I am 8 cm . He is back to back and not engaging enough


----------



## ShelbyLC

Will they let you up to move around? There's a hands-and-knees position you can get into to see if baby will flip. Maybe ask the nurses? Someone might know?

Sorry you've had to wait so long. But 8cm! Not long now, I hope! :hugs:

how are you holding up mentally? Doing okay?


----------



## Agiboma

i hope not much longer Ich
as for me i forgot to mention LO is 3pounds 5 ounces Yeahhh.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Agiboma said:


> i hope not much longer Ich
> as for me i forgot to mention LO is 3pounds 5 ounces Yeahhh.

Great weight!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Going to l and d ... Spotting


----------



## Agiboma

ohh my g-d prayerful sending you positive energy oooo!!!!!!


----------



## wunderful78

Hope your ok prayerful ... Wonder how ich has gotten on ? L


----------



## Hope2302

@ prayerful, sorry you are having all this pain! Wishing u strength and praying for u!
@ iCh,not too long to go. Can't wait to hear the good news.
@ agiboma. Baby is a good size but shame about the pre eclampsia, I do hope it won't spiral out of control
Hope the rest of us ladies are doing fine and u too Alliko?


----------



## baby_maybe

Hope everythings ok prayerful :hugs:

lch - I hope you have that little boy in your arms now and if not very soon :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Have anatomy scan today so nervous


----------



## Tink_0123

Day, best of luck today on ur scan :thumbup:

Prayer, worried about u.. Hope everything is ok :flower: :hugs:

Abigoma, thats an awesome weight for ur LO.

Ich, hope everything has finally progressed n u have ur baby in ur arms.

All other ladies, hope ur doing ok ill b chiming in later. Its 6:30 am here, going back to sleep since the progesterone makes me drowsy this early. :hugs: to all


----------



## Agiboma

Hi all,

@ prayerful i hope your back home and resting
@Ich i hope LO has arrived and you are enjoying him already
@ Aliko how are you holding up hun
@ dayday GL today with the scan

As for me i have my appointment with the internist doctor tommorrow along with a grocery list of blood test for my GD and pre eclamsia. But my spirits are still up i've had friends that have been in teh same situation and they went to term, only 7 weeks to go that's what i keep telling myself.

Hope everyone else is holding up just fine.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Labor and delivery sent me home last night. They didn't see bleeding with a speculum. FFN came back positive but dr thinks its a false positive because of the pinkish blood and slight discharge. They put me on the monitor and I was indeed having true contractions but they were irregular. I just came from my Ob and he wrote for Vicodin for bad pain. He said if it continues he could admit me to be sedated so I can get some rest. My cervix is closed but I think there is nothing left because all they feel is the stitch. They tested and my water wasn't broken. I passed my glucose tolerance test, 79. My labs were good too. I asked when he was going to deliver me and be said 39 weeks if I make it there. He said I could walk around more too if it helps with the pain. I'll try to rest so u might not here from me much. Sorry I just some rest. I hope you ladies are alright and continue to do well:) xx ill be reading though. I won't abandon you guys, you guys have been very supportive. :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just got back two boys 10oz each but cervix went down some more 1.7 i dont know what to do


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Just got back two boys 10oz each but cervix went down some more 1.7 i dont know what to do

Congratulations! Don't stress too much about your cervix. Easier said than done, I know, but I stayed stable at 1.0 for 5 weeks. Just rest and relax and enjoy those two little boys of yours. :flower:


----------



## june2013

I hope you all are doing well today, I really like reading this thread, you ladies all seem incredibly supportive of one another! 

I am getting a bit frustrated today as I have yet to hear from my midwifes. Originally on Friday I was told by the radiologist at the US that my midwife would contact me to set up another scan date and an appointment with an OB, I thought I would hear from them yesterday but got nothing, and still have heard nothing today. My biggest fear is that they will wait 3-4 weeks to do another scan and cervix measurement (as I know the hospital here has a 1-2 month waiting list for scan appointments) and from what I've been reading from you all it seems as though the cervix can change very quickly. Keeping my fingers crossed that they will call me at some point today.

I have a question for you all that may seem a bit silly. This is my first pregnancy so I was unsure of how it feels to be pregnant and for the past few weeks I have felt very heavy, I can't really describe it but it just seems like when I'm walking and standing everything is pushing down and feels very heavy down there. I also feel a lot of movement but it has all been very low, sometimes it feels like the baby is kicking down even. I thought this was all normal (and maybe it is), but now since being told about the shortened cervix I'm wondering if these are signs of that as well. Is this something I should bring up with the midwife or is this just how it feels to be pregnant? 

@Tink-Thanks for the information and advice. It's great to hear that the bed rest and progesterone are working for you!
@Shelby-Your girls are so beautiful! And the cat is very cute too!!
@Alliko-Good to hear you've made it another day, your spirits seem to be very well too considering what you must be feeling right now. Good for you for remaining confident. 
@lch-Hope your labour has gone, or is still going, well. Very exciting to be so close.

I am keeping you all in my prayers for safe and long pregnancies!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

back from my cervix scan now measuring 3.6 :), back in two weeks to check again then my 20 week scan the following week.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby


----------



## Hope2302

@ prayerful, glad to know you are doing good. Keep resting and keeping that girl Of yours in. Hopefully, it's all uneventful from now on
@ day, congrats on ur boys. Like shelby said, don't worry too much about the cervix as it can remain unchanged for weeks or might even improve in length
@ June, I know the low kicking is normal and even it feels like baby is kicking my lady bits. I still get those kicks too. With the pressure, never felt it before but it could be normal. I get this feeling of a stuck tampon when I sit for too long.
@ sweet buyer, good news and good length. :)


----------



## lch28

Hi everyone. Jonathon was born on January 21 via c section at 1036 PM weighing 7lb3oz. He is perfect and i am so in love with him. Pics coming thursday when i go home


----------



## sweetbuthyper

congrats ich glad hes arrives saftley x


----------



## Hope2302

That is awesome ICh! I am so glad for you, can't wait to see his picture and well done to you too!


----------



## mme

Congratulations xx


----------



## baby_maybe

:happydance: huge congrats lch, hope you are resting up well, I bet he's gorgeous. Can't wait to see some pics of him :)


----------



## june2013

Congratulations ich! I love his name!!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrats ich. Ladies have anyone switched doc middle of pregnancy?


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats Ich


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch, congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Ich, congrats on baby Jonathon!! Cant wait to see the pix on thursday!! Wishing u a quick recovery :hugs:

Day, as the other ladies said, don't worry too much about the CL, especially since you're carrying twins which is more weight than if u had one in there. You also have a stitch in place keeping your cervix closed. Most likely your CL will remain stable or you might gain some in the coming weeks. Rest as much as u can and keep on cookin' :flower:

Sweet, great CL!

Prayer, so glad everything is ok. Hopefully ull get more rest with vicodin, just try to up ur water intake since strong pain killers tend to cause constipation. 

Abigoma, hope all ur tests come out ok and things remain stable for the next 7 weeks.

June, I have also felt kicks very low. There were times she would get into fights with cervix and OMG was it weird and uncomfortable to the point that I'd feel like my bits were bruised lol. Even during an ultrasound once she got caught red handed literally punching my cervix lol what a meannie. She's been head down for several weeks, so now she beats up my ribs instead with her feet. As far as the pressure you're feeling, havent felt that in the past, so I really cant give u any input there.

Aliko and mme, how are you ladies doing?

AFM, I have been feeling uncomfortable the past couple of days (bed rest related). My hips hurt, mid back hurts, its ridiculous. Im hoping the next 6 weeks FLY by lol.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

So I anticipate labor within 14 days... My body is hinting to me... I think I lost the little plug I had...thick string of mucus very thick!! With blood...... My uterus is super sore.. I'm not trying to be negative just listening to my body. I praying for 29 plus..


----------



## LoveSeel

Tomorrow the doctors check my cervix again. I'm really hoping it's the same as last week (one cm and four cm thick). I haven't had significant contractions for a few days now, but sometimes get a weird discomfort down there and am praying it is growing pains and nothing to do with my cervix. The latest doctor prediction has been that I will stay here in the hospital until 32 weeks and then be sent home.


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, I hate that you're having to go through this. I know its hard to do at this time, but I want you to believe that you're going to make it to term. Please keep a positive outlook hun. I wish I could be there with you and give u a BIG hug! no one should have to go through all this stress, pregnancy is supposed to be a happy time. 

I hope that you're able to get some rest and feel better soon.. sending lots of :hugs: your way.


----------



## Tink_0123

LoveSeel said:


> Tomorrow the doctors check my cervix again. I'm really hoping it's the same as last week (one cm and four cm thick). I haven't had significant contractions for a few days now, but sometimes get a weird discomfort down there and am praying it is growing pains and nothing to do with my cervix. The latest doctor prediction has been that I will stay here in the hospital until 32 weeks and then be sent home.

Good luck tomorrow!! FX everything has remained stable :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey prayerful I'm sorry you're in so much pain, I'm sure you'll get a bit further on, but if you don't your baby will be just fine, you've done well keeping them cooking so long already. I know how you feel abut thinking you're about to labour though, I'm in pain from my uterus being over stretched with the fluid, the baby doesn't keep still and it hurts now, I feel like I'm bruised, plus all the BH probably aren't helping. I was in such a lot of pain this morning that I felt like crying. I told DH that I'm going to get checked tomorrow morning if I wake up in the same sort of pain as I did today! Consultant is next weds and the following tues is my stitch removal,I think I'm going to be begging him to give me a plan for what he plans to do with me after that, the idea of going to 40 weeks at the moment is like pure torture, which is daft considering I spent the best part of 3/4 of this pregnancy willing him to stay in :haha:


----------



## Hope2302

@ prayerful, I am praying every pain goes away. Pls try and remain positive I know it's better said than done or seeing that I am not in your shoes. The Lord who has seen you thus far will see you to the very end of this pregnancy.
@ loveseel, all the very best tomorrow. Hope you get stable results.
@ baby maybe, hoping the pain goes away and you are more comfortable till your lil man comes


----------



## wunderful78

hey prayerful , have you had the steroids shots? i cant remember if you have , listen to your body and rest as much as possible , thinking of you :)


congrats to Ich , its all over and enjoy your baby :) 


im having alot of tightenings , and it scares me , i dont know what to do , it seems they arent changing my cervix but i have my ob appointment today , i just wish my tummy would stay soft , :(


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful and baby i hope the pain goes away for you guys
@loveseal & wunderful gl 
@ Ich cant wait to see pictures of the little guy
@Aliko how are you doing hun

@all keep those babies baking


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Wunderful I had the steroids around 25/26 weeks


----------



## Firehol

Congratulations Ich. You made it pretty much all the way. Well done. 
All that rest you had before to keep him cooking will soon be a distant memory when your knackered and up all night. I know my bed rest seems so long ago!!
Congrats. Hope you heal quickly from the C xx


----------



## wunderful78

That's good prayerful ;) don't be surprised if your given another round though ;)


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks girls, the pain is a lot more manageable today thankfully. 

Wunderful - I get a lot of tightening too, my tummy is tight quite a lot of the the time. Sometimes it's not a BH, but the fluid which makes it tight, although one way or the other I seem to feel stretched and under pressure a lot of the time. Hope your appointment goes well today :flower:


----------



## xUniquex

Congrats ich!
Hope all is well with everyone else.

I have a question. When did you start cervical monitoring and what was the length?
Does anyone know what length cervix is supposed to be at different stages?


----------



## Agiboma

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing good. As for me just came back from the internist endocriniologist anyhow i tested my urine glucose +++ and protein ++, waiting to get back the blood and urine results tommorrow. My blood pressure is low and no other signs of preeclamsia except for the proteins in the urine. DR said they will monitore it to see how severe it gets and take it like that. Also said i need to start to see a kidney specialist, now thats new for me so that will make it 3 seperate dr appoinment a week till i deliver. YEAHHH


----------



## baby_maybe

You're going to be a busy lady then! I thought I was bad with one a week :haha:

Hope your blood results come back and don't show too much of a problem :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

The good thing is that all the DR work out of the same hospital and i live 10 minutes away so travel time is not too bad.


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm about 20-30 minutes away from mine so not too bad either :)


----------



## Agiboma

I purposely moved to my sisters house just for the convenience, once LO arrives will be back at out place.


----------



## baby_maybe

Good plan :thumbup: anything to make life easier :)


----------



## LoveSeel

Had my appointment today. It didn't go as well as I had hoped. I was hoping for no change, but my cervix is now really thin. All I know is it's not even close to last week's 4 cm. the doctor just said that what matters is dilation now not length so he didn't tell me the new length. I'm dilated more than last week, but just a little less than 2cm. Not the best news. I'm already on hospital bed rest, so I don't know what else I can do. I'm hoping to make it well past 28 weeks, but it sounds like the doctors are just trying to get me to 28/29 week mark. I'm so worried for the health of my babies. Wish I had a cerclage, but I'm too far along.


----------



## Agiboma

GL loveseal hope LO's stay baking a few weeks longer


----------



## ShelbyLC

LoveSeel said:


> Had my appointment today. It didn't go as well as I had hoped. I was hoping for no change, but my cervix is now really thin. All I know is it's not even close to last week's 4 cm. the doctor just said that what matters is dilation now not length so he didn't tell me the new length. I'm dilated more than last week, but just a little less than 2cm. Not the best news. I'm already on hospital bed rest, so I don't know what else I can do. I'm hoping to make it well past 28 weeks, but it sounds like the doctors are just trying to get me to 28/29 week mark. I'm so worried for the health of my babies. Wish I had a cerclage, but I'm too far along.

:hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

I had my little girl @831 1/23/13. 3 pounds 16 inches. Via c section. She's in a vent at 25% but doing well. Dr plans on weaning in the morning. I was in labor for a week and glad it's over. I got to the hospital at like 3 am and then my water broke. I have a fever but I'm doing well. The terbutaline and mag couldn't stop the labor. I'm glad it's over. Our princess is well. God is good! Details later, in getting rest tonight


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> I had my little girl @831 1/23/13. 3 pounds 16 inches. Via c section. She's in a vent at 25% but doing well. Dr plans on weaning in the morning. I was in labor for a week and glad it's over. I got to the hospital at like 3 am and then my water broke. I have a fever but I'm doing well. The terbutaline and mag couldn't stop the labor. I'm glad it's over. Our princess is well. God is good! Details later, in getting rest tonight

Congratulations! Her weight is FANTASTIC! My girls were 5 days father along and weighed less! FX for her to come off the vent tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## wunderful78

Well done prayerful ;) congrats on your baby girl ;)


----------



## Tink_0123

Congrats Prayer, thats an amazing weight. Im glad both of u are doing well. Please update us when u can hun :hugs:


----------



## lch28

Congrats prayerful ! Brilliant weight. Thinking of you and your little girl


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone i havnt been on in a few days, i have been trying to read everything i have missed! First of all i think 2 congratulations are in order....

Congratulations ich on your baby boy you have done so well, its lovely to hear you made it so far :happydance: hope your both doing well.

And congratulations to prayfull on your baby girl 3pound is an amazing weight for 29 weeks, hope your both doing well 


As for everyone else i have read through what you have wrote but i always get mixed up and end up writing the wrong thing to the wrong person lol. So ill just say i hope your all ok and keeping those babies in for as long as you can. Wishing you all lots of luck :hugs:

As for myself im on countdown for my stitch to be put in place... 3weeks to go and very nervous x


----------



## wunderful78

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1344142800z1359007200zb.png. Just wanted to see if this worked ;) still a newbie at this



And it did not ;(


----------



## wunderful78

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1344142800z1368334800zb.png




2nd try , where do we save the link to if your on a phone ?


----------



## Hope2302

Congratulations prayerful! Prayed for you this morning and praying that your lil one will have a complication Free stay in the NICU.


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations Prayerful, 3lbs is an excellent weight for 29 weeks. Thinking of you and hoping that your LO comes off the vent soon :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrats prayer


----------



## sweetbuthyper

congrats prayful, hope she is doing well this moring and out of the vent soon x


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats Prayerful excellent weight hoping for a very short uneventful NICU stay.


----------



## lsh2010

Hi,

Just had my latest cervical scan and I've shortened from 3.2 to 1.7 :( 24 weeks 2 days today! They are suggesting a stitch, has anyone had one this late in the pregnancy? Cervix hasnt opened :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Yes me. I had one at 24 weeks on a funnelled cervix with bulging membranes. It only got me to 32 weeks, but considering what the alternative would have been I was happy with that. My dd is now a healthy 11 year old. It is risky to do one this far along and because of that not many consultants are happy to do so. Make sure you fully discuss this option with the doc before deciding to go ahead and be aware that it could set off labour etc. I personally have nothing bad to say about getting sutures done, but obviously there are more opinions than just mine floating about! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@ISH2010 I had a stitch @ 24 weeks with my son it lasted only 10 days and then i delivered him @ 25 +2, so its possible GL


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Update.. Baby is off vent and on c pap with no oxygen or supplemental breaths.i pumped like 4cc :/. But they said it was gold and took it! I'm recovering slowly but surly but I'm exhausted :/


----------



## Firehol

Congratulations prayful. Hope your little princess will be home soon and you are on the mend also. Great weight. She'd have been a whopper if you went full term!! X


----------



## Firehol

Ish
I was diagnosed at 24+1 weeks and the doc wouldn't put a stitch in after 24 weeks. They told me it can bring on early labour and at late stage risk of infection is high 
I was 19 mm no funnelling. I'm in UK so might be different if your in the US. 
Good luck


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm in the UK and I feel extremely lucky that my consultant was willing to try a stitch at 24 weeks. I didn't fully understand the risks back then having not done as much research then as I have now. I also feel very lucky that it was successful and kept her in until a much more favourable gestation. Obviously it could have gone either way, but looking back I'm glad I was so clueless and naive about it, if that happened to me now, knowing what I know, I'm sure I would be in a blind panic about it!


----------



## Hope2302

@ prayerful, good to hear from you and that lil one is making progress. x


----------



## Hope2302

And more uk ladies on here than I thought!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies... Very interesting last few days. Had my cervical length check appt. cervix had shortened and I was 1 cm dilated. I cme back that night becuz of pains in lower abdomen and back .... Monitored for hours pumped with fluids. Explained about preterm labor sent home. Next early morning went to get progesterone shot when three of my doctors informed me not eat or drink anything becuz they wanted to get a cerclauge.... Long story short they did one, and I'm recovering now. Just resting and takin some pain meds. Have appt next weeks with specialist... Oh goodness what an overwhelming unexpected turn of events. The spinal didn't even fully numb me so I could feel the procedure. It was very painful but I had a feeling the epidural wouldn't fully worked (happened with my mom lol). Anywho I took it like a trooper. During recovery I was having terrible contractions and it was mainly becuz I couldn't pee! My bladder was completely full but the numbing affect wouldn't wear off... So 6 hours later right when they were putting a catheter in I just started peeing right there in bed!! Lol it was awkward lol I peed for at least an hour... That's how much my bladder had filled. And the contractions went away almost instantly! They have me the meds to help prevent contractions along with pain meds.
My baby has been kicking me in the bladder and right on the middle ever since I emptied my bladder last night... I mean non stop. Lol so it is an uncomfortable sensation but I'm so glad everything turned out good. I had not expected this at all and I was so happy I didn't eat an early breakfast. It was like I knew they would operate that day lol

They will remove stitches at 36 weeks. I really pray this works and I end up going that long! I'm on my same bedrest so I feel confident this cerclauge will help me out a lot. I'm so thankful of my doctors becuz they moved so quickly and didn't want risk me dilating more or my cervix shortening more. Im 23 weeks and 3 days today so they knew they needed to move Quickly. I've never been in a hospital that every department is nice and kind. My experience was amazing as far as bedside manners goes. Before operation I had to get these heart tests becuz of my heart condition and my platelets checked because of me having gestation thrombocytopenia.... But everything was a go 
I'm officially with the IC ladies but I'm proud! :D Lol I have a cerclauge to help and I'm confident that it will get me to the 30 weeks at least :) 
And thanks to you ladies, I kinda knew about the cerclauge so that helped me sty calm when everything was happening.

Have a great weekend girls


----------



## Twinkle 3

prayerful good to hear your little girl is doing well. hopefully a few more weeks and she will be home with you. what have you called her? i dont know if i have missed her name  hope your recovering well.


mizzpod... so happy your stitch has been a success and i hope it keeps your baby in as long as possible, fingers crossed for you. how is the stitch procedure? i have mine booked for a few weeks time and rather nervous i dont know what to expect. im scared about the spinal and procedure not sure if id like to be awake while thier doing it x


----------



## Agiboma

@mizzpod great news, rest up the best you could


----------



## MizzPodd

Twinkle 3 said:


> prayerful good to hear your little girl is doing well. hopefully a few more weeks and she will be home with you. what have you called her? i dont know if i have missed her name  hope your recovering well.
> 
> 
> mizzpod... so happy your stitch has been a success and i hope it keeps your baby in as long as possible, fingers crossed for you. how is the stitch procedure? i have mine booked for a few weeks time and rather nervous i dont know what to expect. im scared about the spinal and procedure not sure if id like to be awake while thier doing it x

Thank you :)
Well for me it was literally thrown at me when I walked in to get my shot. They will explain to you the risks and benefits of the cerclauge, go over any medical history that will potentially affect the procedure (in my case it was my heart and platelet count). You sign consent formats and fill out papers. Then the anestesia person will talk to you about how they will numb or sedate you. I was like you and wanted to be knocked out the whole time, but they explained to me that it is safer for baby if you get the epidural. Since the baby is in there, they try to use medicines that affect baby the least. So once they told me that, I felt better knowing this is for the baby's interest.
So you get the epidural, and it may take a while to kick in. They will test different areas to see if it is numb yet. For me, unfortunately I didn't get fully numb and was more numb on the right versus left. The procedure is really quick though and the anestesia person will ask you throughout the procedure if you are doing okay. When I told him I felt the pain, he would give me pain meds. They also give you some oxygen by putting it in your nose to help you breathe.
I know different people have their own experiences but this is what I experienced. Although epidural didn't fully worked, the people were great and helped me remain calm. They were very understanding. I hope you get a group of medical staff that does the same for you. 
Recovery was the longest part for me because it take up to 5 hours or even 6 (for me) to regain feeling. And the last part to regain feeling is your butt and groin area... It felt so weird like I was sitting on nothing lol

I hope this helps you a bit, and I promise it's not as bad as I thought. :hugs: just think of how this is helping your baby stay in longer. That thought truly heled me stay positive through the whole process.


----------



## MizzPodd

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> I had my little girl @831 1/23/13. 3 pounds 16 inches. Via c section. She's in a vent at 25% but doing well. Dr plans on weaning in the morning. I was in labor for a week and glad it's over. I got to the hospital at like 3 am and then my water broke. I have a fever but I'm doing well. The terbutaline and mag couldn't stop the labor. I'm glad it's over. Our princess is well. God is good! Details later, in getting rest tonight

Congrats prayful :hugs: I'm so happy your baby girl is okay especially after everything you've been through. Your baby girl is strong! I pray things keep going well for you and your little bundle of joy!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies cervix is 1.7 cm no funneling is that good I really dont understand the funneling part just know cervix keep getting shorter.


----------



## ShelbyLC

No funneling is a very good thing and 1.7 is a good length!

Here, I'm attaching an ultrasound photo of my cervix at 1.0cm - I think this was around 25 weeks. In the US, I am funneled and you can see the U-shape between Tegan's head and my cervix. That U-shape shouldn't be there; that's funneling. Basically it's dilation on the inside of the cervix. When you dilate during labor, it's the outside of your cervix that they check for dilation. Funneling is basically the opposite of that. I'm sure one of the other ladies that isn't suffering from twin-induced sleep deprivation could explain it better.

The second picture is different types of internal dilation/funneling. T is normal. U is what I had, though mine looked a bit different because Tegan was straight down with her head on my cervix, not lying sideways like the baby in the diagram.

Hope this helps some. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Cervix 10-18-12 #2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 15









cx-draw.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MizzPodd

Shelby I forgot but how far along were you when you delivered? My baby is funneling and I'm 1 cm dilated but just got cerclauge yesterday. ( if you didn't read my long post yet lol :))
I pray I get to the 30s but just wanted to know again when you delivered your girls.


----------



## ShelbyLC

MizzPodd said:


> Shelby I forgot but how far along were you when you delivered? My baby is funneling and I'm 1 cm dilated but just got cerclauge yesterday. ( if you didn't read my long post yet lol :))
> I pray I get to the 30s but just wanted to know again when you delivered your girls.

I delivered at 29+5 and they spent 7 weeks (51 & 54 days) in the NICU :thumbup:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby good to know just want my twins to get to atleast 28 weeks they are 10 oz at the moment so growing good just need 8 more weeks my doc wants me to come in once a week but didn't go this week due to going to peri for ultrasound so didn't want to walk to much. I do have a cerage placed when the tech put pressure on cervix she said it was still 1.7 cm.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Also - I never had a cerclage. Just bed rest for me.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Oh ok cerclage was placed At 13 weeks cervix was 3 I have placed myself on strict bedrest


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Twinkle 3 said:


> prayerful good to hear your little girl is doing well. hopefully a few more weeks and she will be home with you. what have you called her? i dont know if i have missed her name  hope your recovering well.
> 
> 
> mizzpod... so happy your stitch has been a success and i hope it keeps your baby in as long as possible, fingers crossed for you. how is the stitch procedure? i have mine booked for a few weeks time and rather nervous i dont know what to expect. im scared about the spinal and procedure not sure if id like to be awake while thier doing it x

Melissa Nicole :)


----------



## june2013

Congrats on your baby girl prayerful!! 

I'm going in for another ultrasound today to have my cervix length remeasured, this time I will be sent up to the fetal assessment unit where the machines are more high tech and will be able to give a more accurate measurement. From what I've read, and maybe this is just because I'm in Canada, they will not give progesterone supplements or a cerclage unless you have had a previous preterm birth. So I think for me if it keeps shortening they will just continue to monitor and see what happens...makes me quite nervous but keeping my fingers crossed that it has remained at 2.4cm. 

My last ultrasound also found a soft marker indicating a higher risk for chromosome disorder, but my maternal serum test came back as low risk and I'm only 25 years old so that doesn't bother me so much as I've read that soft markers show up in many normal pregnancies.


----------



## Twinkle 3

thankyou mizzpod for the explanation of the stitch procedure  im hoping it wont be too bad when i have it placed. hopefully i will have nice medical staff like you said  the epidural sounds the worse part but like you i will do whats best for the baby 


prayerful.. thats such a lovely name


----------



## Hope2302

@mizzpod, rest up and hoping you get to 30 weeks and more.
@ prayerful, I love the name Melissa!


----------



## Agiboma

@june im also in Canada, if you need a cerclage its possible to get one prior to a loss, you would just really have to push for it and with the help of a nice DR its possible.


----------



## june2013

Agiboma said:


> @june im also in Canada, if you need a cerclage its possible to get one prior to a loss, you would just really have to push for it and with the help of a nice DR its possible.

Ok thanks, good to know. I know I'm probably over analyzing the situation as from what I've read 2.4cm is still a good length but I just want to go in today knowing what my options are in case it has significantly shortened.


----------



## Agiboma

@june gl today


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies, 

its been eventful couple of days I see..

Prayer, so happy you're baby girl is doing great. I've been thinking a lot about the both of you. I love the name you chose for her. I wish you a speedy recovery and for Melissa a quick and uneventful stay in the hospital.

Mizz Pod, wonderful news that you got your stitch placed. Hope you recover well and carry your baby term.

Ich, hope u and Jonathon are home by now. Looking forward to hearing from u soon.

June, GL on your scan today. Hope your CL has remained stable.

Day, 1.7 cm and no funneling is pretty good, considering that you're carrying twins. You do have the stitch in place which works in your favor. Just rest as much as possible and try not to stress too much about the CL :flower:

Everyone else I hope you're all doing well and continue cooking those little ones :flower:

AFM, my b-day was on Wednesday (Prayer's baby and I share a Bday hehe), had a uneventful day, didn't really do anything. Went to dr's appt on Thursday, sugar levels are good, so no GD yay! Appt went good overall, just counting down the days till im off bed rest which will be March 9th. But first, tomorrow is my #1 milestone, I'll be 30 weeks. Idk if the older ladies remember and for the new ladies I'll go over it real quick lol.. When I was in the hospital 6 weeks ago at 24 weeks I said if anything I wanted to make it to 30 weeks and any week after that would be a bonus. Well tomorrow is the day!! :cloud9: Now, next BIG milestone is 36 when I'll be off bed rest. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Woooo for 30 weeks tomorrow Tink. I said the same way back that 30 weeks was my goal and anything extra was bonus, wel 30 weeks for me was Xmas week so ages ago now it seems :haha:


----------



## Agiboma

@tink congrats on you milstone
@babymaybe your almost there and yes xmas does seem like forever ago to me also


----------



## Tink_0123

Quite frankly I hope the next 6 weeks go by as quickly as the last 6 have. Im really looking forward to being able to move around a little more. Plus, I have plans to go to the store that week and get anything I'm missing which I want to do myself since I haven't been able to do much for the baby with all this bed rest.

I also have a theory, I figured that the reason that I've had to rest so much is bc Audrey will keep me on my toes and not allow me any rest once she's born lol :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

That's good reasoning. I've had very settled babies in the past, I get the feeling that this one might be different, I mean I can't get 4 quiet ones in a row, can I?


----------



## Tink_0123

Maybe he'll make up for them :haha: Keep u on ur toes! 

Audrey is already a wild child in there, so I figure she'll be the same once she's out.


----------



## Agiboma

@ tink lol yes i hear you for wild, this little one does things i cant even imagine or figure out what she is up too


----------



## Tink_0123

@ Abi, yep yep.. That's why I came up with my theory. This little girl is gonna have me running around pulling my hair, so I better take advantage of the rest I am getting now. :rofl:


----------



## baby_maybe

This little man does too, I was just sitting here watching my bump moving and wondering what on earth he is up to in there :haha:


----------



## Agiboma

@babymaybe doing the exact same thing here, bump moving a kick here a jab somewhere else im like really when are you planning on sleeping LO


----------



## LoveSeel

Yesterday and today has been so confusing here in the hospital. After my OB did more digging into my specialist appt on Wednesday I found out I am still one centimeter dilated, but my cervix went from 4 cm to 2.5 cm in one week. Cervix is funneling and membranes are still bulging. If pressure is added my cervix thins even more. I still have bathroom privileges for now, but am now down to showering ever 3 days. The doctors don't sound too confident that I will make it to 28 weeks, but that is our goal. I might be transferred to a different hospital next week Wednesday if things don't stay exactly the same since this current hospital's nicu doesn't take babies under 2.2 pounds. I'm just so worried about the health of my babies knowing they might be 3 months premature.


----------



## MizzPodd

Love- that is similar to my situation as far as cervix going from 3 to under 2 in one week with being on bedrest. Do u already have a cerclauge in? I hope that you can get there to 28 weeks :hugs:


----------



## wunderful78

Now 25 weeks ;)) 

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1344142800z1368334800zb.png


----------



## Agiboma

@wunderful congrats
@loveseal try not to worry to much, i hope you LO's stay baking a while longer


----------



## chocolatecat

Congrats Ich and Prayer on the safe arrival of your babies!
I know you're worried Prayer, but sounds like she's doing great. Fingers crossed she continues to do well!

AFM Sadly we lost my Dad this week. I'm heartbroken as I loved him so very much, and he won't meet my baby. However if things do go wrong with the baby I'll be glad he's not around to see it as it would devastate him.

The scan today went well, now at 35mm :-D up from 29mm last week. Didn't get a 2nd opinion on the gender, so I'm sticking with girl for now and crocheting pink stuff for her. We told dad the names we'd picked. Not sure he was very keen! Arya was our first choice for a girl, but this week I've got Ava stuck in my head... so we'll see. And Michelle for her middle name after my Dad. 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch - eagerly awaiting an update from you and pictures of your little man! hope you're doing well and recovering from your section quickly. :hugs:

prayerful - beautiful name! will you be calling her by a nickname? (Missy, Mel, etc.) how is she doing today?

chocolatecat - I am so very sorry for your loss! :hugs: your measurments are great and I'm sure no matter what name you pick out, your dad would have loved it. :flower:

everyone else - I have been keeping up with everyone, I promise. Just feeling lazy so not going to read back through and say "hope you're doing well" to every single person! :haha: As it is: I hope you're all doing well! :winkwink:


As for me - my girls are 2 months old today! I'm looking forward to their first pediatrician appointment on Tuesday - I want to know how much weight they have gained since coming home. In the NICU, they were eating 1.3oz at a time and now they eat between 1.5 and 3oz at a time! So it will be interesting to see how they're doing with one-on-one (or, really, one-on-two :haha:) care.


----------



## Agiboma

@chocolate im sorry for your loss, but good news on teh increase cervix length
@Shelby YEAHHHH for 2 moth bf milestone, glad to hear the girls are thriving and upping their intake, cant wait to hear about their new weight.
@Ish and prayerful hope you ladies are recovering well


----------



## lch28

hi ladies. sorry i never posted pics Thursday! haven't been able to get on till now. here is baby Jonathan!! 

Born January 21 at 10:36 pm weighing 7lb3oz!
 



Attached Files:







20130123_194902.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9









20130125_160939.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DAYDAY24

He is adorable


----------



## Tink_0123

Awww Ich, hes gorgeous!


----------



## lch28

thank you!! :cloud9:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Wow! What a great weight for 36 weeks! He's gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww lch he is gorgeous :cloud9: and look at you in your profile pic too, what a stunner you are, can see where Jonathan gets his looks from. Hope you're healing up well :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Ich you are beautiful and jonathen is so adorable, congratulations again!


----------



## MizzPodd

What a beautiful gorgeous baby!!!! :D


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ich ... He is absoloutly gorgeous. Im so happy for you. Now hes here you can relax and enjoy him x


----------



## ShelbyLC

I dunno, I've been thinking all day how we should set up little Jonathan with one of my girlies :winkwink:


----------



## Tink_0123

That would be so cute T & B with Jonathan hehe

Ich, hadn't noticed you changed your display picture. Indeed you're very pretty, Jonathan must def get his looks from you :)

Prayer, thinking of you and Melissa. Hope both of you are doing well. Please update when u can. :flower::hugs:

Lizzie, how have u been?? Havent heard from u in a while.

Mizz Pod, how are you recovering dear?

June, how'd your scan go??

Hope all other ladies are doing well today.

AFM, just here bed resting, wishing time away so 36 weeks can be here sooner rather than later. But patience pays off, so I'll wait as long as I have to.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Missy is a feisty one! She tried to take off her c pap! They took out her umbilical line and put in a picc. She's so lovable. She is shocking everyone! So in love. I've left colostrum home for her and I'm home pumping. I'm thinking shell be home by 33- 34 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hope2302

@ Wundaful, congrats on 25 weeks
@shelby, good luck with ur appt with the girls
@ iCh, Jonathan is beautiful!
@ chocolate, sorry about ur dad passing. How are u holding up? Thankfully your cervix length has improved from last scan.

How are u other ladies doing? I am going to be 28 weeks tomorrow. I am so thankful to God, my husband and miss o who keeps me smiling.Second milestone reached, 32 weeks I am so looking forward to meeting you. I have just gotten to the stage where I am feeling more comfy about this whole pregnancy and starting to buy stuff for my lil boy today. I wish we had a target in the Uk or that they ship to the Uk. Any ideas where I can get lovely boy clothes in the uk without costing an arm and a leg? I got a few things from next, mamas and papas too expensive though they have a sale going on so you ladies might want to check, mothercare I haven't found anything I like. So where else can I look?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

This is her today when respiratory took everything off to readjust things. She was off the cpap for 15 minutes... Breathing on her own with NO PROBLEMS. Missy is a soldier:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hope2302

@ prayerful, preemie girls are a feisty bunch, mine was too. She is adorable and from what you say, she seems to be doing well. I am really pleased.


----------



## baby_maybe

Awww she's precious prayerful. With you and lch both having your babies I'm so excited and impatient to meet my little man now!


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, Melissa is beautiful! Thats great news that she's doing so well, impressive 15 minutes off Cpap breathing on her own. She is definitely a trooper. Thats wonderful that she might get to go home in a few weeks. 

How are you recovering hun???


----------



## Tink_0123

baby_maybe said:


> Awww she's precious prayerful. With you and lch both having your babies I'm so excited and impatient to meet my little man now!

You're not the only one, everyday I get more and more impatient to meet this LO wrecking havoc in my body lol


----------



## lch28

aww ladies thanks so much! your all so sweet

shelby, too bad we live so far! ha! 

prayerful shes beautiful and im so glad to hear she is doing well! congrats mama


----------



## Agiboma

@payerful missy is very precious well i am sure you been told you got the best case senario in NICU terms, meaning girls do better than boys and blacks do better than any other race. Thats what i was told when my son was in NICU. Glad she is coming along so well and will be home in no time. Take care and time to heal.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Prayer, Melissa is beautiful! Thats great news that she's doing so well, impressive 15 minutes off Cpap breathing on her own. She is definitely a trooper. Thats wonderful that she might get to go home in a few weeks.
> 
> How are you recovering hun???

Thanks! I'm good in the day but nights I sweat and ache because of hours of not moving.. Medication helps!


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> Prayer, Melissa is beautiful! Thats great news that she's doing so well, impressive 15 minutes off Cpap breathing on her own. She is definitely a trooper. Thats wonderful that she might get to go home in a few weeks.
> 
> How are you recovering hun???
> 
> Thanks! I'm good in the day but nights I sweat and ache because of hours of not moving.. Medication helps!Click to expand...

I hope the pain gets better soon and you have a fast recovery. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TButterfly

Hi Ladies, just wanted to introduce myself and ask a few questions.

A couple of years ago I lost my little girl at 25+6. I just went into labour, but the pregnancy was quite difficult and I had quite a few episodes and bleeding. They found out that I had an infection. 2011 I got pregnant again and was monitored closely. They found on a scan at 21 weeks that I was funnelling and my cervix was shortening. I was rushed in for an emergency stitch and was put on progesterone straight away. Unfortunately the stitch did not hold and another one was put in at 23 weeks. This one held better, but the day after I was sent home from hospital my water broke. They found out that i had an infection and I delivered after 9 hours of labour. My miracle 24 weeker is now 16 months and is doing well. 

I am visiting this thread again because I am currently trying to conceive and wanted to know is there more success with elective stitches (placed at 14 - 16 weeks) and progesterone? Also wondered if any of you made it to full term after having two preterm babies? 6 months ago when i went to see my consultant, she suggested progesterone, but no stitch as it wasn't very successful last time. Your thoughts......

@Playful, sounds like your LO is doing really well. All the best and hope she doesn't have too long in NICU.
@Ich your little boy is sooo gorgeous, well done Hun x
@chocolate, so so sorry to hear about you losing your dad. Sending you a big hug xoxo


----------



## wunderful78

Hi guys ;) I have been using the progesterone suppositories for a month now , for the first time when putting it in last night I felt the string of the stitch ???? Is this ok and why haven't I felt it before now ?


----------



## lch28

Butterfly im so sorry for your loss and glad to hear your 24 weeker is continuing to thrive. I lost my little girl last february and conceieved again in june. I had an elective stitch placed at 12 weeks and weekly progesterone shots. I carried my little man to 36+3 even though my cervix was severely funnelled and shortened. I think an elective stitch is brilliant and the reason i have my son in my arms. Good luck love

Wonderful i was always able to feel my stitch.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi butterfly, sorry for your loss I lost my very first LO to IC 12 years ago now. Since then I have had two emergency sutures and two electives ones. Apart from the first emergency one I have gotten to term with twice and hoping to again this time. I've never had progesterone with the sutures so I can't comment on how well that works personally. I would be inclined to try an elective suture next time you conceive, although from what you have said you seem to be very prone to infection so not sure how that would work out. Alternatively there is a type of suture that you have done abdominally rather than vaginally which is commonly placed before pregnancy occurs, but can be done once you are pg as well. This is a permanent suture and is left in place, therefore requiring a csection to deliver each subsequent baby. Agiboma on this thread has one and is doing very well with it. Good luck xx

Wunderful - when I was using the suppositories on the trial I was one, I could always feel the stitch too, so nothing to worry about :)


----------



## chocolatecat

thank you butterfly. i had my main stitch in pre-pregnancy (because it's easier to get high up then and i could have a general ) i also got a reinforcement stitch at 14 weeks to keep my external os closed and my plug in. this is unusual i think. i had wanted a tac, which is a very strong stitch placed adominally . i have heard wonderful things about them but my specialist said he has equal success with the stitch i had if done correctly. if you find the right dr you could get a tac or pre pg stitch for added peace of mind. i didn't get even an emergency one with quinn. just monitoring and then we lost him in a few hours of symptoms.

arm. girls i feel really silly. i ended up shopping for a few hours today. it was so nice to be out of the house and have the sun out too. i came home and put my feet up, but i've had cramps on and off for the past few hours. i can't feel any tightening (but i'm only 16 weeks) my cervix is ok i think. it's quite high and hard to feel, but its not open . i really think its gas/constipation as it went after i went to the loo a couple of hours a go. but now it's back. maybe less severe. its nearly 11pm here so i'm now in bed. shall i sleep on it and see how i am in the am? is there even anything that could be done if i went in ? 
did anyone feel pain in their cervix when they dilated with a stitch in? 
thanks


----------



## chocolatecat

i can't tell if baby is kicking me or if i have niggling tingly ness in my.cervical area....


----------



## ShelbyLC

chocolatecat - any time I moved around too much, I got crampy. I think it was more in my head than anything!


----------



## Agiboma

@butterfly i am sorry for you loss. I had a loss @ 20 weeks befor because of IC. Im no DR but i think you should have a stich put in for future pregnancies. I had my son at 25+2 we spent a long 3.5 months in NICU and he is now a very mischevious 30 month old. With his pregnancy i had the fist tvc stitch @ 15 weeks that stich did not hold i then had another one @ 24 weeks and that one lasted a lovely 10 days and then i delivered my son. With my current pregnancy i am not 30 weeks as i had another type of stictch placed its callaed a transabdominal stitch. I dont think you problem is the stitch not holding i think you just have the wrong type of sticth being placed talk to your DR about a transabdominal stitch as you review your history. With my current pregnancy i insisted on not getting another tvc i told my OB and was very firm about not wanting a tvc and insisiting on the TAC good luck.


----------



## chocolatecat

thanks shelby! feeling the need to pee despite just going so could be a uti maybe.or all the water i've drunk!
called gynae and nothing to be done anyway, so will just have to hope it goes away. i'm so paranoid because my labour last time started with similar cramps . and i'm just paranoid!


----------



## ShelbyLC

chocolatecat said:


> thanks shelby! feeling the need to pee despite just going so could be a uti maybe.or all the water i've drunk!
> called gynae and nothing to be done anyway, so will just have to hope it goes away. i'm so paranoid because my labour last time started with similar cramps . and i'm just paranoid!

From 22w to 27w my cervix held stable at 1.0cm. My appointment to have my cervix checked was every Tuesday, and every Monday I had cramping, pains, and a gut feeling that I was going to be admitted to the hospital the next day in labor. :dohh: 

The constantly having to pee thing is normal. After I gave birth, I was amazed at the capacity of my bladder! While we're pregnant, we get so used to going a lot during the day, but only a small amount at a time. I would seriously go 2-4 times in an hour! (Now I somehow go 2-4 times a day. :haha:) It doesn't hurt to get checked for a UTI though. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

uugh i think i have a bladder infection or uti. stupid catheter. it hurt so bad and they wouldnt take it out for 24 hours im convinced they did it wrong.. anyway.. now i NEVER have an urge to pee. literally have to remind myself, and when i go it hurts like hell.. calling doc tomorrow.


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> uugh i think i have a bladder infection or uti. stupid catheter. it hurt so bad and they wouldnt take it out for 24 hours im convinced they did it wrong.. anyway.. now i NEVER have an urge to pee. literally have to remind myself, and when i go it hurts like hell.. calling doc tomorrow.

Oh, this is one of those things they don't tell you about c-sections! I cried every time I peed for the first month! And I never felt like I had to go, either. The sudden ability to hold more than 1oz of fluid in my bladder made life so confusing for a while. That pain will eventually go away, don't think it's a bladder infection or UTI, mine went on its own. But of course call your doc if you're worried. :flower:


----------



## lch28

oh wow really?!?! im so relieved to hear this isnt just me! lol. ill literally just be sitting down, and ill be like.. umm i havent peed in hours... and i dont have to either. and it hurts when i do go!! i was confused, becuase ive had uti's before and this didnt feel like one. now i feel better lol !


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^ Yes! Sounds normal to me with my son they also leave teh catheter in for 24 hours and the first time i went i could not go after 10 minutes of trying i gave up. Tried again and that time another 10 min and finally i was able to go but the first few times it does hurt and yes it took about a month to get over it all. Took me over 18 months to regain full baldder function i mean i was not able to hold my wee in and often had accidents literally running to the bathroom. I hope its not gonna be the same with this section.


----------



## wunderful78

Thanks ich , I just freaked because I never noticed it before I thought my cervix moved or the stitch fell out , but I'm not game to tug or explore any of those possibilities , 

I have weekly ob appointments which I'm so thankful for because every week it seems I've got a new drama or question, so glad for these sites too ;) 

Hope prayerful and her baby are continuing to do well , 

I'm scared of a c section now the catherta thing sounds nasty, the pain some of us endure to have our precious babies is incredible ! 


https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1344142800z1368334800zb.png


----------



## lch28

ugh glad you ladies have experienced this. its annoying!


----------



## TButterfly

Morning ladies,

Thank you all for your replies. 

Babymaybe my consultant had the same concern about infection and having another stitch put in, however when they checked for infection before the second stitch nothing showed up, so I am not sure if all the messing around with my cervix caused me to get an infection. 

Agiboma, thanks for info on the TAC. I suggested this to my consultant the last time and she was against it for some reason and suggested progesterone alone. I am going to get a second opinion! Do you have to the TAC before getting pregnant, as we have been trying to conceive and I am 90% sure I'm pregnant already? 

Chocolate, I agree with Shelby, no harm in being checked out for a uti. Sometimes just checking gives you a bit of peace of mind which helps you to relax a bit. 

Does anyone know anybody who has gone full term with just progesterone?


----------



## TButterfly

Babymaybe, just reread your post, quite interested to know that TAC can be placed during pregnancy. I am still on my 2ww, so as soon as I know for definate that I am pregnant I will get a second opinion about the TAC. Trying to go full term on progesterone doesn't appeal me, definately think I need some sort of stitch.

Ich, good to know that despite funnelling and shortening you still made it to full term. 

Agiboma the theory of the wrong type of stitch is one I will definately bring to my consultant and my second opinion. I also think that the Dr who did my first stitch wasn't as experience as the Dr who did the second one. I think my second opinion is going to be with him as he is an expert in high risk pregnancies and is the same Dr who is used if you go private, which is what I was going to do originally. 

Thanks again ladies


----------



## Agiboma

@tbutterfly yes the TAC can be placed after pregnancy i had mine done at 16 weeks which is a bit late but i was in shock over my bfp and i was really going through a tough time accepting my pregnancy after having a 25 weeker. Anyhow it was succesful and my cervix is still long and holding stong as per my 29 week check up. So the TAC was certainly the right stitch for me. Its a good idea about getting a second opinion cause i dont think your consultant is advising you well. I am also on progesterone suppositotires until 32 weeks and then i will stop.


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks Shelby (again).
I've decided it's not a UTI. I think baby was making me want to pee last night. Woke up with similarish cramps this morning, but a feeling that they're digestive more than uterine. My back was much sorer too, which suggests a big release of relaxin recently loosening my ligaments and slowing my digestive system down.
Will drop my consultant an email. (I have her mobile number, but don't want to use it unless I really need to).

Butterfly, where in the UK are you? I'm in Sheffield and went to see Prof Bennett in London for my stitich. I know he will do TVCIC in pregnancy and probably a tac (I have the tvcic, which is one form of cerclage). Dr Nick wales also in London I think does more TACs. Prof Bennett is lovely, and did mine on the NHS, despite being mostly private now. Nick Wales will almost certainly treat on the NHS too. Abbey Loopers on google groups is a great place for info. One of my consultants in Sheffield didn't feel I had IC, but the other (the one looking after me know) agreed with my research and with Prof Bennett's assessment too. Very experienced can be good, but sometimes someone younger is more open to your ideas and opinions, depending on how strongly you feel about what's going on. 
Hugs


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies I have a question why does ultrasound tech add pressure to stomach when taking cervix length .ehen my tech did it she said it was no change but I have gotten shorter.


----------



## baby_maybe

I'd agree about the age of the consultant with what they are willing to do. As I said previously I've only ever had tvc's done once I've been pregnant, but I have a young consultant and he is very open to discuss options with me and even asked me what I wanted at the start of this pregnancy. I chose the elective suture again and he was more than happy to put one in rather than just do the monitoring.


----------



## lizziedripping

Omg! Ladies I have missed so much in a week or so, just a quick scan and two of my 'besties' have had their babies. Ich, congratulations sweetheart Jonathan is just gorgeous :hugs: So sorry to ask, but what happened, how many weeks were you etc. how is motherhood suiting you lovely. Really really happy for you :hugs:

Prayerful- congratulations sweetie. I know 29wks isnt ideal, but your little girl has a very good chance of optimum health given her gestation. Again, do you mind letting me know how why and when? How is she doing now? Much love xxx

Newbies and regulars, please let me know if theres anything I need catching up on. So sorry ladies, I've had a few issues this past two weeks which have taken me away from the forum :( 

Shelby, had a quick glance at that brilliant chart you posted way back showing cervix funneling in its various states. Its one of the best diagrams I've ever seen! Thanks for posting when you must be so busy. Hows life for you now the girls are home? Bet youre a brilliant Mom xxx

Day - saw that you'd tried to Pm me but my inbox was full. Its empty now so get in touch honey if you need anything, otherwise post here :)

Love to everyone :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Day - the tech does that to mimic the usual pressure on your cervix when youre upright and walking around. Lying down instantly removes pressure and theoretically causes your cervix to lengthen again. The true test is to exert abdominal pressure and look at how your cervix behaves xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Ouch Ich - I didnt have catheter trouble after my section because I asked for it to be removed after a few hours - they always cause me pain. After the stitch however I had terrible pain for a few days after its removal. Its always worth getting checked for infection, but its most likely irritation from the tube xx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Welcome back lizzie Just inboxed u.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi lizzie, nice to hear from you. Hope you and yours are all ok :hugs:

Not much going on with me, seeing the consultant again on weds and then next tues is stitch removal day :happydance: This little man doesn't feel like he's ready to make an appearance just yet, although I'm hoping for a bit earlier than 40 weeks given my pelvis is causing me so much pain these days. The polyhydramnios doesn't seem to be causing too many issues now, it quite likely could have reduced or at least stabilised but I don't know for sure as I haven't been booked for any more scans, I will ask about that on weds though :). It would be nice to know where I stand with it because I think I'll be able to relax more about labour if I know it's not an issue any more.


----------



## Agiboma

@Babymaybe Yeah for stitch removal.


----------



## TButterfly

Hi Ladies,

Baby congrats on the stitch removal next week :happydance: you must be so excited.

Chocolate thanks for the information. I am in Bristol. I booked my second opinion today with Dr Gibb on Harley Street. He specialises in high risk pregnancies, all types of stitches and has a wealth of experience. My appointment is next Friday. He also will be able to refer us to someone who has plenty of experience doing the TAC on the NHS which is brilliant. Like you I have decided to have most of my consultations privately, but have surgeries with recommended NHS doctors. 

Hi Lizzie, did you get the pic of my 24 weeker? You mentioned your mailbox was full.


----------



## lch28

Hi lizzie!! of course i dont mind you asking hun. you helped me so much through my pregnancy :hugs: 

my water broke at 4 am when i was 36+3. odd thing was the night before i was in L&D because i thought i was leaking. they did a test which was negative, monitored me and sent me home. who knows if it was my waters. anywho i got out of bed at 4 am and felt a small gush. i went to the toilet and wasnt sure what it was, but when i got up from the toilet my waters went all over! so i called Jonathans daddy and we went to L&D. doc took my stitch out at 6 am - i dilated to 4 cm immediately. 5 Hours later, still 4 cm so they started some pitocin. long story short, i was on the highest dose of pitocin for 18 hours and only made it to 6 cm. They told me i needed a c section. at this point i was fine with it! Jonathan was born at 10:36pm weighing 7lb3oz (WOW!) and he is just perfect! i absolutely love being his mommy, hes such a joy to have. We are having some trouble breast feeding, i did not like the idea but have been supplementing with formula. He sleeps so much and i wake him to feed him! He is just wonderful and im so in love. aw. im getting teary lol


----------



## Tink_0123

Happy 1 week to Jonathan, Ich!!!!

Lizzie, so glad to hear from u. Hope all is well on ur end.

Prayer, how is Missy doing?? How are you feeling?

Baby, yay for stitch removal next week!! Im so happy for u, almost there!!

Tbutterfly, Welcome and I hope you find a great doctor to answer all ur questions and place the best stitch possible for ur situation..

Day, how much did ur CL go down?? When they put pressure on ur belly its to simulate the pressure of the uterus on ur cervix.. Its good that it doesnt change with pressure..

I hope everyone else is doing well and still cooking those babies..

AFM, im doing pretty good, bed resting lol. Planning on starting my bags soon, since I said I would start working on them once I made it to 30 weeks. Once I put what I currently already have away then ill see what I need and send either my mom or DH to get them for me. Unless it can wait till im off bed rest then ill go myself, wouldnt mind going to the store for once lol.. Next drs appt is Thursday Feb 7, im going to ask him to book another scan to see if they can do it 3D.. Im almost convinced that Audrey is going to be identical to her father just from the last scan where they took a picture if her face. Ill post it later with a picture of DH, to see if u ladies see the resemblance lol


----------



## DAYDAY24

Its 1.7 cm tink


----------



## Agiboma

@ Ich i am not sure what problems you are having with bf but we had issues with it at first and i used a nipple shield to help my son if your problem is latching, if not then ignore what i said. Whatever it is i hope you work it out soon.


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for the updates ladies :) 

Tink, cant believe your 30wks! Wow, you made it, are you relieved or are you like I was and aiming for a new goal now? I was never satisfied (until I reached 37wks anyways lol) xx

TButterfly :hi: How the heck are you girl? Fab to see you here, and no I havent got a pic of your little miracle, would LOVE to see her. How is she? She'll amaze you more each day hun, I still look at Evie with huge admiration and respect at what she went through. You planning another pregnancy, can I help? Xxxxx

Baby - you STILL pregnant lol? Yours seems like an elephant gestation now honey, oh the irony........;) Seriously tho, thrilled to find you at 35wks and going strong. I'll bet your little cherub will hang on a while longer yet xx

Ich - fab weight for 36wks! Can't believe I missed all the drama here - typical it should all kick off when I'm absent. Bf is tough, and some babies latch easily, others definitely don't (all of mine have varied immensly), main thing is not to stress about it, its not the end of the world if you can't master it. You know where we are if you need us. Hope your ex is being supportive sweetie xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## Tink_0123

Lizzie, super happy I made it to 30 weeks.. Now im aiming for 37 weeks.. Ill be off bed rest at 36 weeks, ill try to take it easy after that but still might need to get some last minute items at the store so well see how that goes. I dont want to over do it.. 

Although I have a reasonably small belly, I feel that this child im carying is huge lol.. Well see when shes born hehe..

How have u been?? Weve missed u the last couple of weeks


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies..

lizzie he is being wonderful surprisingly. he is so good with Jonathan. We are giving it another shot but taking it slow.

im super stressed. i cant find any answers to this question. what kind of water do i use for formula???????????!!!??? bottled, nursery, tap, boiled??!? right now im using bottled water that i boil.. and im scared this is the wrong thing to do!


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> thanks ladies..
> 
> lizzie he is being wonderful surprisingly. he is so good with Jonathan. We are giving it another shot but taking it slow.
> 
> im super stressed. i cant find any answers to this question. what kind of water do i use for formula???????????!!!??? bottled, nursery, tap, boiled??!? right now im using bottled water that i boil.. and im scared this is the wrong thing to do!

Bottled water should be fine without boiling. Boil tap water and let it cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

@ Ich ^^^^^WSS


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

lizziedripping said:


> Thanks for the updates ladies :)
> 
> Baby - you STILL pregnant lol? Yours seems like an elephant gestation now honey, oh the irony........;) Seriously tho, thrilled to find you at 35wks and going strong. I'll bet your little cherub will hang on a while longer yet xx
> 
> Love to all xxx

:haha: yes I do feel like I've been pg forever too! I'm sure he'll want to stick around way longer, my last was 41+3 so we'll see. I'm physically struggling with my pelvis, so I'm going to see if the consultant will agree to take pity on me slightly early this time round, but not holding out much hope. All I can hope for is that when he takes my stitch out next week something miraculous happens, but as I've said before it didn't the last two times so I'm not going to hold my breath! Also going to enquire about another scan to check the fluid levels and see if that has dropped to a better level now. I definitely feel a bit more 'baby' now than I did a couple of weeks ago so I'm hoping that means it's lower than before, but he wasn't going to scan again so I might have to be a bit forceful :haha:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hello everyone, hope your all doing well. Prayerful your little girl is beautiful hope shes doing ok. Just got a quick question for everyone ... What is normal cervical mucus like during pregnancy? Im scared incase im losing parts of my mucus plug. Very paranoid. can any one help describe whats normal and whats not?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Twinkle everyone's discharge is different. All I can say is when you lose your plug, there will be NO question about it.lol


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also ill just add with having IC im scared ill lose my mucus plug early or by straining with bowel movements


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou for the reply prayeful, just very scared and paranoid lol


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey ladies, missy is great. The dr said they are doing practically nothing for her! He said all they want is for her to gain weight! So proud!!! I'm pumping my milk which hurts like heck... Any advise ladies. It hurts my boobs and makes me contract! Ouch. My c section was rough. I have a 7 cm fibroid that was blocking lo so I have a low bikini line on the outside and on the inside a low bikini line and a vertical one. I have some questions... How long does the bleeding last and how long do you feel so weak and tired?? I just to make sure heading in the right direction..


----------



## Twinkle 3

Im so glad missys doing great!!! Hopefully she will be home with you soon. I dont have any answers to what you have asked but wish i could help but Im sure will be more useful than me and help :)


----------



## lch28

prayerful you will bleed anywhere up to 6 weeks hun. im still bleeding now. you should not get any blood clots. its okay to get some in the morning after getting out of bed because the blood pools. if your blood seems to be increasing you are doing too much and need to rest. i felt much better 4-5 days after cection


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> prayerful you will bleed anywhere up to 6 weeks hun. im still bleeding now. you should not get any blood clots. its okay to get some in the morning after getting out of bed because the blood pools. if your blood seems to be increasing you are doing too much and need to rest. i felt much better 4-5 days after cection

Johnathan is so hot! Lol says my daughter in the incubator lol. Hope you're enjoying him. Ich, I'm so glad things are working out for you. You seem like such a sweet person. Thanks for all your advice. I do feel better as far as being able to move around but I have such fatigue! I can imagine if she was home what I'd feel like.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Hey ladies, missy is great. The dr said they are doing practically nothing for her! He said all they want is for her to gain weight! So proud!!! I'm pumping my milk which hurts like heck... Any advise ladies. It hurts my boobs and makes me contract! Ouch. My c section was rough. I have a 7 cm fibroid that was blocking lo so I have a low bikini line on the outside and on the inside a low bikini line and a vertical one. I have some questions... How long does the bleeding last and how long do you feel so weak and tired?? I just to make sure heading in the right direction..

Wonderful news that Missy is doing well!

Advice for pumping - make sure you're using the correct size flange. Have you spoken with a lactation consultant? Make sure your nipple is centered in the flange and not rubbing the sides. If you need to "unlatch" and reposition yourself, do it. If you're in pain while pumping, something's wrong. It's normal for a few seconds but if you're hurting for more than 30 seconds, unlatch and reposition yourself. You can use olive oil to lubricate the flange/your nipples to reduce friction and pain.

Over in the Breastfeeding section of the forums, there's a pinned thread on Exclusively Expressing. Post over there for tips as well if needed. :thumbup:

As for the contractions, that will go with time. 

I bled for about a week and a half after my section and then had some brown discharge. 4 weeks postpartum I had a Mirena put in (big mistake) and the hormones from that messed me up and I bled for 3 weeks with that until I removed it. Once I removed it, I had a period and stopped bleeding completely and now everything is normal again. I have no idea how long I would have bled without the Mirena.

And your last question - it's probably the Vicodin making you so weak and tired. I don't want to offer a lot of advice as I was pain-free after a week, so definitely not your usual recovery for me. I got lucky and had a very, very easy time after my section.


----------



## Firehol

Prayerful and Ich both your bubs are lovely. Congratulations again. 

Ich, I hope all is going well with Jonathan's dad and hopefully having his son will have changed him and his ways. Good luck and I hope it all works out for the best but remember you need to be happy too, don't just do it for Jonathan. 

Breastfeeding isn't easy and there are plenty of times you think shall I stop and give a bottle!! It's the whole not being able to see how much they're taking!

As shelby said, nipple shields are great if he's having a problem latching on. A lot of the time it's all about the positioning. You shouldn't be able to see hardly any if your nipple and areola it should be stuffed in his mouth!!

Prayerful, the contracting while stop after a few days. It is a bitch I know but keep it up. Leaning forward while pumping always helps but you might struggle after your C to do this. And as shelby said, flange sizes are different. The hospital packs were always too small for my nipples and would leave me sore. 

AFM. Been struggling with small baby. I'm just not used to tiny tummies that need filling a lot!! Amber is very sicky after feeding so have to keep her upright for a while after which prolongs feeds and started on gaviscon for her but not sure if its affecting her in other ways now. Sometimes she wants feeding 2 hourly which is great fun in the night (not getting much sleep now) 
and other times I'm waking her to feed. When she wants it the scream on her is ear piercing!! I would drag my first out between feeds but my ears can't take it with this one!!


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful i have the same cut, one on my bakini line and two on my uterus thats why i can never deliver naturally i hope the y told you this also. I bleed for about 2 weeks and it stopped passed cloths the first few days and that was it. About the pumping Shelby said it best. Cramps during pumping is normal as your uterus is returning to its prepregnancy size. GL


----------



## lch28

thx firehol, i know that in order for Jonathan to be happy his mommy needs to be happy too. i am giving it one last chance - hope i dont regret it. i am getting a nipple shield !!

i was honestly painfree after my c section too. i didnt take painkillers or anything , they make me feel awful.. everyone is different hun. hope u feel bette soon :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Great idea Ich, I bf my son with a nipple shield for many months, even had bf coaching and counselling from a lactitian so bf is not easy but once you get it going its a lot of fun and very rewarding. Dont give up its still very early, does the hospital have a lactitian or community nurse that can further assist you? GL. Tbh im even packing a nipple shield in my hospital bag just incase the little lady follows the same suit as her elder brother.


----------



## lch28

i saw a lactation consulant at the hospital. she was the most negative women ive ever met. she basically said to give up!


----------



## Agiboma

lch28 said:


> i saw a lactation consulant at the hospital. she was the most negative women ive ever met. she basically said to give up!

Ohh my goodness. Please dont let her discourage you if you truely want to share teh bf experience with Johnathen. I must admit i am a bit bias and i do like to promote bf a lot so forgive me if i come off a bit strong. Listen Ich dont give up I know it can be frustrating but it takes some babies a little more time to get the hang of it than others. For instance my son preferred the feel of plastic and silicone to the feel of my nipple and that's why he took to the nipple shield and to begin that is the only way i could get him to bf. Eventually we weaned him off it. Keep plugging away at it, eventually something will work out. I cheering for you and Johnathen.:winkwink:


----------



## wunderful78

When I had my daughter a nurse was psychotic about my breast feeding , she would come in wake me up to express a ml :// I ended up telling her to leave me alone , after I got my first kangaroo cuddle with my daughter my milk came in and I never looked back , then another nurse told me she would lose weight one I started actual breast feeding and her nose line feeding tube was removed , but she was wrong again ! Sometimes nurses make you stress and it makes it harder , I just kept up with lots of fluids and ate alot of green beans ;) sometimes it just takes time and patience ;) 


My ob appointment went well baby's heart rate is good cervix was measured only by ab ultrasound it was 2.7cm and closed ;)) my baby had been measuring in the 97th percentile , he measured my bump and it was 29cm  I'm only 25.3 wks now ... I'm a bit worried 
https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1344142800z1368334800zb.png


----------



## baby_maybe

Well saw the consultant, he is still happy to take the suture out next week. He felt my bump today and said the fluid seems to have reduced a bit as the baby was easier to feel, although there is a little doubt about the exact position of the baby due to the fact that he still has extra fluid to move around in and so he does, constantly! As such he is saying that currently I have an 'unstable lie' which means I could end up with a csection, but he did say that given a bit of time the baby might get himself into the correct position and stay there. So basically we'll see what happens! I'll be seeing a reg next week for the stitch removal and he is on holiday and then seeing him the week after at which point I might get a presentation scan if there is still no baby's head in my pelvis!

So pretty much all good today, just need to be a bit more patient in waiting for this little man to make an appearance :haha:


----------



## Agiboma

@babymaybe good to hear your news


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok :)

Prayer - its usual to feel washed out after delivery, especially with a section. How long has it been now? I was in severe pain for 3 days, and then moderate pain for the first 2/3wks. I too felt drained and struggled to move around or even get dressed in the first two weeks. I think its not helped by having been on bed rest for so many weeks before delivery. I still walked upstairs on all fours for several wks because my muscles were so wasted after bed rest. I wasnt properly back to my old self until 4wks post section, and full recovery was probably at 4-6wks. Not sure how much was also because I had two screaming newborns to take care of lol ;) Dont expect too much from yoursekf sweet, you've had a hell of a journey :hugs:

As for expressing - I did it for 6mths with Evie and 4mths with the twins. The secret is in the electric pump quality. It does sometimes hurt, and probably means you're doing it too aggressively. Are you managing to get much milk? How long and frequently do you do it for? Great to here your lo is doing so well, little girls are such fighters xxx

Ich - dont stress over bf. I've had 4 babies and only one took to it with ease! He was a natural feeder amd I didnt have to even try with him. The others wouldnt't latch, screamed at the breast and much preferred the relative ease of the bottle #lazy lol. Every woman beats themselves up if it doesn't just work because we're led to believe it should. My babies are proof that bf ability is as individual as the baby themselves, and some need much more help than others. I ended up expressing for the twins because my good feeder was getting that time with me, where the poor feeder wasn't and I felt bad about that :( It was much better for me and them to express and bottle feed both. Do whatever you need to do to ease your stress and make for a happier newborn period xxx

PS - I bled for 6/8wks after vaginal deliveries, but 11wks after the section! It is always initially heavy and gushing for me in the first two weeks, then eases off to a period-like loss for the remainder xxx


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies! im not going to give up :thumbup:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Ich, have you tried pumping? Pumps can be rented you know? So, if you try everything and little j won't or can't take it. Try a pump and at least he will get your milk. Just a thought.

Lizzie, I was in labor for one week prior to delivering. They tried adjusting the nifedipine and gave me pain killers but nothing helped. Tuesday night I lost my mucus plug and 2 am I was on the way to the hospital contracting every 2 minutes about 45 secs each! I got there and they gave me terbutaline but my heart rate got too high so they put me in mag. About 4am my water broke. I stayed on mag until 6 pm because I refused any more. The contractions were still there, and I started having chest pain. It was horrible. The dr agreed to deliver me via c section( my second one). I was so lethargic that I couldn't sit up for the spinal! I safely delivered my beautiful baby at 831 pm. She was 2 pounds 13 ounces and 16 1/2 inches!!! She was on a vent for the first 22 hrs because the mag they gave me made her lethargic. She has been on cpap on room air no oxygen since 23 hrs after birth. She is amazing and very feisty. She's up to 4cc breast milk every 3 hours via her oral tube. So I'm home bust pumping... I just want to say thanks to everyone on here. IC is scary and regular gals don't understand. This forum has dried many tears and answered so many questions!!! To all the new mommies , congrats! To all the pregos, don't worry! As you can see the stitch ends up being the least if your concerns lol so try to enjoy something about you're pregnancy. We are amazing and very strong. We carry lives in us... Literally. God bless. I'll keep you all posted!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful you are correct IC is very scary. I am following your advice and trying to relax and finally truely enjoy the pregnancy. TBH its on teh preemie board i found the courage to really try again and get pregnant after having my son i was scared silly. Without bnb my son would be an only child.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma! You're doing it! With your 31 week self! :) xx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> @prayerful you are correct IC is very scary. I am following your advice and trying to relax and finally truely enjoy the pregnancy. TBH its on teh preemie board i found the courage to really try again and get pregnant after having my son i was scared silly. Without bnb my son would be an only child.

You're TAC gives me hope to try one last time.:)


----------



## baby_maybe

It is so scary, I've been very lucky with the tvc's I've had in that they for the most part have been very successful and gotten me to term almost 3 ;) times out of four that I've had them. However I don't know where I've found the courage each time to get pregnant again knowing what the risks are with having them placed and then having to worry abut labouring early again. Seriously when you get to almost term where I am now you start wondering what you were so scared of, but before you hit viability it seems like you'll never get there!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hi, ladies :flower: T & B had their first pediatrician appointment yesterday. Tegan now weighs 6lbs 6oz (a 15oz gain in the 2 weeks she's been home) and Britton weighs 6lbs 4oz (a 10oz gain in the 11 days she's been home). :happydance: The doctor was very, very happy with their weight gain and told me, "I am SO proud of you!" when I told her I was breastfeeding. It's a nice feeling, that is!

I'm exhausted and being lazy today, so I'm not going to reply directly to anybody, but that doesn't mean I don't care! I hope you're all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Great weight gains shelby, go you :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> @prayerful you are correct IC is very scary. I am following your advice and trying to relax and finally truely enjoy the pregnancy. TBH its on teh preemie board i found the courage to really try again and get pregnant after having my son i was scared silly. Without bnb my son would be an only child.
> 
> You're TAC gives me hope to try one last time.:)Click to expand...

Yes! Based on teh horror stories i read on Abbyloopers and my tvc failing X2 with my son i was very forceful with my DR for a TAC. They kept on saying i can have a tvc if it starts to fail they can always do it again or even do a stronger tvc. I was very firm when i told them no thanks. Take your time to heal very well cause that cut you got on your womb aint a joke. I had the same cut and thats why its good to wait and heal well. I hope your little lady is home in no time sounds like she is thriving.:hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Way to go t&b


----------



## Agiboma

I found this video on youtube, of the hospital where i am doing my obstetrics and gonna give birth in a few weeks. I found it funny:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWvnfdgEOcA


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> @prayerful you are correct IC is very scary. I am following your advice and trying to relax and finally truely enjoy the pregnancy. TBH its on teh preemie board i found the courage to really try again and get pregnant after having my son i was scared silly. Without bnb my son would be an only child.
> 
> You're TAC gives me hope to try one last time.:)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Based on teh horror stories i read on Abbyloopers and my tvc failing X2 with my son i was very forceful with my DR for a TAC. They kept on saying i can have a tvc if it starts to fail they can always do it again or even do a stronger tvc. I was very firm when i told them no thanks. Take your time to heal very well cause that cut you got on your womb aint a joke. I had the same cut and thats why its good to wait and heal wells. I hope your little lady is home in no time sounds like she is thriving.:hugs:Click to expand...

Go

How far apart is your 25 Weeker and this baby. I was thinking to wait a good 4 years God forbid I was on bedrest again atleast this one would be walking and talking and I won't have to do too much lifting. My hubby is so scared though! :)


----------



## lch28

i had the same worry! how could i possibyl be on bed rest? lol - nbd, ive always wantd my LOs 4-5 years apart


----------



## lizziedripping

Agiboma, brilliant that you're 31wks! Bet you can hardly believe it!? It does take guts to try again with the nightmare of IC hanging over you, but most of the time stitching early and appropriately really can work. It seems so easy to be confident before you get pregnant tho, but then you 'pee on that stick', a positive comes up and it's instant panic. Even though I sadly miscarried my two most recent pregnancies at 6 and 10wks, I spent those first few weeks in terror, convinced there was no way I'd make term again with twin toddlers to take care of. The harsh reality of an IC pregnancy hit me square in the face - even though I had the success of the twins to give me confidence, I was still terrified :( 

Given a choice I would definitely recommend waiting until your youngest child is 3/4 before trying for another. My eldest were 5 and 7 when I carried the twins and pretty much self sufficient in that they could take care of their own basic needs and didn't have to be carried, dressed or entertained in the way that toddlers do. It wasnt ideal but they could atleast play beside me and werre happy to do so while I rested. I think 3 is a milestone age when toddlers become little people, and are lots less demanding physically and emotionally. 

Of course I dont have time on my side so don't have the luxury of waiting for the ideal time to be pregnant again, but you ladies who are younger shouldn't rush things. You feel lots less guilt, panic and downright fear if your older kids are old enough to make bed rest a bearable experience :) 

Shelby, your girls are doing amazingly well! Theyre exactly where they would have been size-wise had they stayed in utero and been born about now! That's such an achievement, as is bf two! Thanks for keeping us posted :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful and Ich the age difference will be 2.8 years once LO arrives. Lets just say bedrest with a two year old is impossible. I got pregnant when my son just turned two and its a daily struggle really. I was placed on bedrest but never was able to adhere to it. I still do all of his care which involves a lot of lifting cause he likes to cuddle. With a tvc i am sure i would not be pregnant at this stange i am so convinced of that but the TAC has held firm.


----------



## sisrael

Hi everyone!
I have been watching these threads for awhile but am now just posting :) A little about me..
I have a 22 month old son named Jack and am pregnant again. When I was pregnant with Jack, I went in for an u/s at 25 weeks and found I had funneling and pretty much no cervix left and was dilated 1cm. Long story short, it was too far past for me to have a cerclage so with bedrest alone I was able to carry him to 36weeks4days and he is a totally healthy rambuncious boy now :)
With this pregnancy, for whatever reason, my dr didn't seem to think I needed the stitch. So of course I listened to her and of course at 19 weeks found I was 1cm dilated and had practically no cervix left. Long story short again, I went on my own to a high risk dr and performed an emergency cerclage on me at 19 weeks and gave me 1.5cm below the stitch and even some above. A true miracle. 
I have been getting TVUs every 2 weeks by him to be monitored and always had some length above the stitch. Well this time at 26.5 weeks he said I had no cervix above teh stitch but that he wasn't concerned about it bc he said thats what happens with an IC. My cervix below the stitch went from 1.5 to 1cm also but he wasn't concerned and said the cerclage is holding tight and he even said he thinks i'll make it to 40 weeks! I was very surprised. I feel like 1cm below the stitch isn't good but he said the bag of water is getting heavier and so is the baby. He literally said you are fine, everything is good and that was it. Do any of you ladies have any advice for me?
If my cervix below the stitch got smaller does that mean the stitch is moving down? I am just a little confused...


----------



## stephb1981

Hi ladies,
Congrats to those that have had their babies. Its lovely to read about a positive outcome. They are all beautiful. 
Ich i was told not to use bottled water for formula as it contains vitamins and minerals that tap water does not. Regular tap water boiled in a kettle and cooled is fine. Tho that is in the UK im sure its the same for usa. I used to sterilize the bottles boil the kettle and fill the bottles with boiled water to where you need. Then put them in the fridge. That way you can add the formula when needed and no waste. But well done on getting so far with the breastfeeding. I only did 6 months and then found it to hard trying to juggle everything when i went back to work so switched. 
Hope everyone else is doing fine and hanging in there.
I've been a little bit down for the past couple weeks and i am finding it really hard being on bed rest and doing nothing. I know it is the best thing for both of us and will continue to do it but its so frustrating. My house isnt as clean as i would like it and i can see things that need doing. I have been doing some easy cleaning but argh nobody in this hse cleans as good as i do IYKWIM. lol Any tips to keep my sanity would be very much appreciated :)


----------



## xUniquex

lch28 said:


> thanks ladies..
> 
> lizzie he is being wonderful surprisingly. he is so good with Jonathan. We are giving it another shot but taking it slow.
> 
> im super stressed. i cant find any answers to this question. what kind of water do i use for formula???????????!!!??? bottled, nursery, tap, boiled??!? right now im using bottled water that i boil.. and im scared this is the wrong thing to do!

Tap water which has been boiled is best, bottled water shouldn't be used because of the soduim content xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Sisrael - welcome :) How many weeks are you now? Your doc is correct that even with no cervix left it is possible to carry a baby to term with a stitch - impossible as that sounds. It is quite normal for a cervix to funnel all the way to the stitch, and then shorten below. So long as this process doesn't trigger ptl then you'll be fine, which is why I ask how many wks you are. To have made 30wks with no ptl and some minimal cervical changes post stitch is a very good sign. 

Asyour cervix shortens below the stitch remains where it is, but is the only thing stopping your baby from coming out! As baby gets bigger this is much less of an issue because labour is required to get a 3Ib+ baby through a 3cmdilated cervix (what it would dilate to due to incompetence) i.e. your cervix has to dilate under the influence of contractions to allow a larger baby to pass through it. Hope that makes sense xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Dayday - you ok? I saw you tried to pm me sweet, hope all is ok. Inbox emptied again ;) xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Just read your pm Day :) Will answer here cos my message system is playing me up! The weekly ob appt is fine, it is actually a good thing that you move around occasionally and that's a perfect opportunity. Complete bed rest is the best thing with twins, I daren't take any chances with mine, and it more than paid off :) xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks lizzie I just didn't want to over due it and be on my feet a lot


----------



## Agiboma

Welcome to all the newbies.
@hope and tink how are you ladies doing have not herd from you in a few days


----------



## Hope2302

@ sisreal, welcome. I think lizzie has answered your question exactly what I wanted to say. In a nutshell as pregnancy progresses and baby becomes bigger, the risk of IC reduces unless something else triggers stuff.
@ lizzie, very good advice you give as usual. Thank you. I am praying for healthy and full term baby now but I am so done with two. I couldn't go through this again even though I am almost 27 years old another baby isn't an option. Too much emotions and fright involved
@ agiboma, how are you?I am so glad that you are 31 weeks. Go you :) welldone! I am good. Just doing more as I am 28 weeks now. Trying to fix easy meals, doing a bit of washing up and going downstairs more often and off course doing more of my toddler's care. My body tells me when I need to lie down and I obey. 

I also had my 28 weeks visit and baby is about 1187grams not sure what that is in lbs. My obgyn doesn't think I'll make it to 36 weeks but I am keeping the faith that it is possible. Stitch will be removed at 36 weeks. 

I hope everyone is fine?


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hope2302 said:


> I also had my 28 weeks visit and baby is about 1187grams not sure what that is in lbs. My obgyn doesn't think I'll make it to 36 weeks but I am keeping the faith that it is possible. Stitch will be removed at 36 weeks.
> 
> I hope everyone is fine?

2lbs 9.6oz :winkwink: Great weight!


----------



## Hope2302

ShelbyLC said:


> Hope2302 said:
> 
> 
> I also had my 28 weeks visit and baby is about 1187grams not sure what that is in lbs. My obgyn doesn't think I'll make it to 36 weeks but I am keeping the faith that it is possible. Stitch will be removed at 36 weeks.
> 
> I hope everyone is fine?
> 
> 2lbs 9.6oz :winkwink: Great weight!Click to expand...

Thank u shelby! :) The girls are chubby princesses with a good weight gain. You are doing a good job!


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well.. :flower:
New ladies Welcome to the thread!!

Abi, Yay for 31 weeks !! I bet everything is becoming so much more real at this point.

Hope, Yay for 28 weeks! Great weight on ur LO!! 

Prayer, so glad you're doing much better and that Missy is making such great progress!! :hugs:

Baby, wonderful news that the liquid around the baby has decreased a bit. Stitch removal is right around the corner for you, so happy for you sweetie!

All other ladies, hope ur doing well.

AFM, been reading and keeping up with everyone's posts just been having some discomfort in my left eye leading to mild headaches, so been trying to lay off the computer for a bit.

I've been meaning to write this, but I end up remembering once I've finished my posts (preggo brain :haha:. So ever since my last US at 28 weeks, it finally hit me that im going to be a mom. I feel like now I can begin to loosen up and bond with my baby, which I was afraid to do till that point due to all the complications. Im pretty certain most of you have felt this way at some point in your pregnancy. I love this feeling tho, Im actually talking to her more, I tell her about her new outfits and what we had for breakfast, lunch and dinner so she knows once it gets to her lol, etc. Even DH is coming around more to the thought of becoming a dad. I have 5 weeks n 2 days left on bed rest which I am anxiously counting down the days lol. Oh, before I forget, I've also been experiencing some pain in my ribs from laying on my sides, so I've been having to alternate sides a lot :cry:

Im going to post the pictures I said I would put up of DH and the scan of Audreys face. I see the resemblance between them, esp. in the lips hehe.
 



Attached Files:







J n I.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1062.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DAYDAY24

Tink I feel the same way about bonding cant wait till im at your point maybe then I can relax some.I can see the lips too lol


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Tink I feel the same way about bonding cant wait till im at your point maybe then I can relax some.I can see the lips too lol

After the 20 week mark, time seems to go by a lot quicker, so you'll be 30+ weeks before you know it. DH said her lips were too big lol, I had to explain that they're swollen in there as well as the fact that the picture is zoomed in by the scan lady. But she def has his lips :rofl:

How are you feeling btw??


----------



## sisrael

Lizzie-Thank you sooo much for responding to me. It seems like you are definitely the expert to ask :) I am today 26 weeks 5 days. So slowly getting there. That makes sense what you said about the stitch and how that could hold everything in b/c the baby would need contractions to come out. I never looked at it that way. I have been drinking A TON of water and am on strict bedrest so I hope I'm doing the right things. Whats weird though is the dr said I was not funneling. So how can the cervix get shorter under the stitch? To me that would mean there was pressure of some kind, aka funneling? Aaaahhh I need to stop stressing.

One more thing..I did notice that for the last 2 mornings, when I wake up and go to the bathroom I notice like a yellow glob of mucuous when I wipe. Could that be my mucus plug? Theres no blood and I have no contractions. I read somewhere that with a stitch it is possibleto have more mucus b/c there is a foreign body in there. Also I'm wondering bc I had the transvaginal u/s the day before this started, I wonder if that made me create me mucuc too. And with being on bedrest it just comes out in the morning after lying all night. Any thoughts? I hate to call my dr bc I don't want all these tests and poking and prodding if i don't need to you know? Sorry for the long email :) :winkwink:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Tink im fine just get cabin fever sometimes but have a great husband calls all day when at work lol. Your daughter is going to be so cute with your and dh genes.


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Tink im fine just get cabin fever sometimes but have a great husband calls all day when at work lol. Your daughter is going to be so cute with your and dh genes.

I agree, Tink. You guys are super cute. :winkwink:


And glad you're doing well, Day :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby.how are you besides exhausted lol? Cant wait to be that way with my lil men


----------



## Agiboma

@tink you and dh are adourable and yes i see the resemblance already Audrey is a stunner.


----------



## mme

Hi ladies
I had another scan yesterday and my cervix has stayed the same at 17mm.
I still need to be monitored every 2 weeks but I am pleased with the result. I was told that I have to continue with the cyclogest and that a stitch will not be done due to the fact that I had too much cervix taken away on my previous operations.
I am pleased with the result and now just wait and hope there is no change at the next scan.


----------



## Agiboma

@mme hoping everything remains stable


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Thanks shelby.how are you besides exhausted lol? Cant wait to be that way with my lil men

I'm great! Less exhausted now that I've figured out how to get the girls to sleep a bit longer at night (leave the lights and tv on!) so I feel wonderful. T&B are worth it all, of course. But the sleep is nice. :flower:


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

hey ladies....
first of i am so happy to find this forum.. iv been posting in other pages and iv just been ignored...xx*
i lost a baby last march @20weeks...*
only by going through this (my 2nd preg) its seems to be due to IC.. MY CERVIX was measured every 2weeks.. the highest it was 2.8mm and had dropped to 1.2mm at 26 weeks.*

i am now 33 weeks now.
i cant walk too much i feel pressure and heavyness.. babys head has been low down for weeks.i had PTL @24 & 27 weeks.. 2x doses steroids
has anyone have a cervical stitch. i have the mcdonald stitch in and gietting it removd in two weeks. i am so scared.. does it hurt? and how long after that did it take begore u went into labour.... any information would be great im really afraid.. im having nightmares... last night was i dreamed i was in labour and the doctor wouldnt remove the stitcih as it*
was too complicated so they left me there...


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

I know I'm postpartum and not IC but the other forums are not as fun. Lol. I saw missy today and she is stunning. She had her animal print sheets dad and i bought her in her crib. I fed her and changed her diaper. I held her and my milk monster fell right asleep!!! So cute. We're hoping she will be home no later than her 33rd week. She's 30 today. Her feeds are up to 10cc every 3 hrs. I'm still pumping and getting about 4 ounces each time.. Hope it's enough. I want to stockpile it and have enough for months. The nurse said bf up to 2 years really does wonders. We shall see! I have swelling in my feet still ever since surgery and I'm worried because that was 8 days ago. Mommas got work to do! I can't Stay laid up Any longer! 
Contrats to all who made it another week.
Welcome new members!
Tink you guys are cute and I love the name Audrey !
Shelby, I just read your prego journal! Your hilarious chick! I loved it.
Ich, how's the feeding going ?? 
Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Agiboma

Glad to hear missy is coming along great. When my son was in NICU i pumped every 4 hours i woke in the night to pump ohh my goodness and my milk really came in i kid you not i was expressing minimum 1.5 liters a day @ the peak my maximum was 3 liters a day. Well needless to say when we left NICU i had so much milk i had to buy a deep freezer and all of it did not even fit. I ended up trowing some of the milk away because he was home and i was breastfeeding him so didnt see the need for the frozen milk. I tried to donate but they could not take it. Went on craiglist and got some weird request from some men looking for a wet nurse i was like this is to much so i just threw them away. the point of this post is to pump and the supply will come in and drink lots of water. i did eat oats porrige daily i think that helped.


----------



## ShelbyLC

In the first few weeks after I gave birth, I pumped 2-2.5 liters a day. Now that I've got my supply under control, I consistently pump 1.5 liters a day. :thumbup:


----------



## wunderful78

SJ that's so good they stopped labor twice , amazing work at getting to 33wks , in answer to your questions I don't have personal experience but didnt want to ignore you , seems that happens to me too hehehe ;) but I have read alot because I also have a cerclage and I have spoken to my ob about similar fears , apparently you will definitely know if your in labor with a cerclage , they remove it without anaesthetic in most cases it's as simple as a speculum awkward position and a few snips and tugs n it's out ;) they won't just leave the stitch in and forget about you ok


----------



## wunderful78

I'm 26 weeks tomorrow ..... I'm going to make this ... Sigh 

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1344142800z1368334800zb.png


----------



## Agiboma

@wunderful congrats on 26 weeks


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning ladies. Pleased to hear everyone and there little ones are doing well.
Hello to the new ladies as well. This is my first tvcic pg, last was monitored so I'm not helpful for advice im afraid.
As for me, had a wobbly week. Bit of melt down on weds,combination of losing my dad,my job and so scared to lose this baby. OH and I have been starting our own business and I felt he wasn't picking up the slack enough and so I had to work hard when I really didn't want to. He's awesome emotionally,but what I needed was practical support.had been great since though. And today we see the midwife this am and baby this afternoon. :)
Think my 16 week midwife visit might be a bit pointless but didn't go last time so so feel I should go to all of them this time. I also want to ask about my coccyx which is painful.
And this afternoon hopefully get sex confirmation!

Hope you have a good day


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

chocolatecat said:


> Morning ladies. Pleased to hear everyone and there little ones are doing well.
> Hello to the new ladies as well. This is my first tvcic pg, last was monitored so I'm not hear for advice km afraid.
> Administration, had a wobbly week. Bit of melt down on weds,combination of losing my dad,my job and so scared to lose this baby. Oh and I have been starting our own business and I felt he wasn't picking up the slack enough and so I had to work hard when I really didn't want to. He's awesome emotionally,but what I needed was practical support.had been great since though. And today we see ghetto midwife this am and baby this afternoon. :)
> Think my 16 week midwife visit might be a bit pointless but didn't go last time so so feel I should go to all this time.also want to ask about my coccyx which is painful.
> And this afternoon hopefully get get confirmation!
> 
> Hope you have a good day

I've prayed for you. Feel better


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey ladies :) Welcome SJ's Mum. You've done so well to make 33wks, the next few should be more relaxed for you honey. Don't worry about stitch removal, its probably uncomfortable rather than painful and tbh most ladies go on several more weeks after its out (tho there are some who labour within a week or so). Good luck xxx

Chococat - Sorry to hear you're having a rough time :( If there's anything we can do to help you know that we're here for you :hugs: Whereabouts are you from in S.Yorks btw? That's where I hail from originally - parents still live there :) xxx

Prayer - I rotuinely got a 'pint per pump' roughly x4 a day with Evie and the twins. It tapered off after about 6mths xx


----------



## lizziedripping

sisrael said:


> Lizzie-Thank you sooo much for responding to me. It seems like you are definitely the expert to ask :) I am today 26 weeks 5 days. So slowly getting there. That makes sense what you said about the stitch and how that could hold everything in b/c the baby would need contractions to come out. I never looked at it that way. I have been drinking A TON of water and am on strict bedrest so I hope I'm doing the right things. Whats weird though is the dr said I was not funneling. So how can the cervix get shorter under the stitch? To me that would mean there was pressure of some kind, aka funneling? Aaaahhh I need to stop stressing.
> 
> One more thing..I did notice that for the last 2 mornings, when I wake up and go to the bathroom I notice like a yellow glob of mucuous when I wipe. Could that be my mucus plug? Theres no blood and I have no contractions. I read somewhere that with a stitch it is possibleto have more mucus b/c there is a foreign body in there. Also I'm wondering bc I had the transvaginal u/s the day before this started, I wonder if that made me create me mucuc too. And with being on bedrest it just comes out in the morning after lying all night. Any thoughts? I hate to call my dr bc I don't want all these tests and poking and prodding if i don't need to you know? Sorry for the long email :) :winkwink:

Hi hun, a shortening cervix does not have to be a funneling one ;) The cervix softens, shortens and then when below a certain length tends to funnel (but not always). Although the stitch seperates top from bottom, you should try to still imagine the cervix as one long closed funnel. When it shortens the whole of it does so, the fact that the stitch is there is irrelevant in terms of the measurment. The stitch simply prevents it funneliing (opening) below - so the length youre given is generally the length below the stitch because it is this remaining, closed cervix which counts. It doesnt matter that it opens above because that is to be exoected and is ok because the stitch usually prevents it opening beyond that point - hope that makes sense?

As for mucus, it could just be the usual pregnancy related gunk which is common throughout. Having a stitch usually creates more of it so don't be alarmed by it. The plug is a definite snot-like glob of blood stained jelly which is unmistakable. I'm certain this is nothing to worry about, but if you're stressing why not get checked? Xxx


----------



## Hope2302

@ tink, adorable is what you 3 are,
@ sj's mom, sorry about your previous loss and congrats on getting this far. Removing the cerclage shouldn't be too discomfort able from what i've heard.
@ prayerful, thk God your little girl is doing so well 
@ agiboma and shelby, wish i could say I was able to pump that much. My milk supply was never as plentiful.lol!
@ chocolate cat, sorry you are going through a loss and facing all this other emotions. Sending you hugs.x
@ Wundaful, congrats on reaching 26 weeks.


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello!!

Chocolatecate, sorry to hear you're experiencing such a rough time. Hope things get better for you and that all goes well at your MW appt. :hugs:

SJ, Welcome to the thread!! Sorry to hear about your previous loss. Congrats on making it to 33 weeks, thats wonderful!! I don't any personal experience with the stitch as I do not have one myself, but sending good vibes your way, hope everything goes well. :hugs:

Prayer, super happy both Missy and you are doing well. Great news about her potentially coming home in 3 weeks or so. Been thinking about the both of you ans wishing you both a speedy recovery :flower:

Ich, how are you and Jonathan doing??

Baby, havent heard from you, hope all is well. :hugs:

Everyone else I missed, hope you're doing well and still cooking :)

Thank you all for the compliments on my little family! 

AFM, im doing good, feeling Audrey grow more and more by the day in there. Im really excited to meet her and hold her soon. :cloud9:


----------



## lizziedripping

Tink, one of my best friends is named Audrey, and she is beautiful both inside and out :) What a lovely family you're gonna make xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hope :hi: glad to see you're still holding on my lovely :) Cute bump btw xxx


----------



## LoveSeel

Hi Mommas. Anyone not have a cerclage? I was too far along to get one. Just curious if anyone else does not/did not have one and how things are/did work out.

I'm 27 weeks and have been on hospital bedrest for 19 days now. I'm dilated 1-2 cm. And I have bathroom privileges plus I can shower every three days.

I really want to keep these babies in longer!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies justv left doc.she said she prob going to put me on hospital bedrest before 24 weeeks so I can do my 3 hr glucose since hr one was a lil high.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just got very irritated when I went to doc two weeks ago did cl and I swear the lady said 1.7 cm my do said today .7 cm becoming very stresed.


----------



## Tink_0123

LoveSeel said:


> Hi Mommas. Anyone not have a cerclage? I was too far along to get one. Just curious if anyone else does not/did not have one and how things are/did work out.
> 
> I'm 27 weeks and have been on hospital bedrest for 19 days now. I'm dilated 1-2 cm. And I have bathroom privileges plus I can shower every three days.
> 
> I really want to keep these babies in longer!

Hi, I wasnt given a cerclage as it was kinda late when I was finally diagnosed. Ive been on strict bed rest at home for 8 weeks on Monday. I have been on 200 mg of progesterone vaginally for 8 weeks also and it has worked for me, Ill be 31 weeks tomorrow. However, im only carrying one baby as opposed to twins.

Shelby on this thread had twin girls and had no cerclauge. Her girls were delivered at 29+5. She might be the best person to answer ur questions as she was in a similar situation as yours..

I wish you good luck and hope u keep those babies cooking for a long time :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink omg you're almost 31!!! Ahhhhhhhh! Congrats:)


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink omg you're almost 31!!! Ahhhhhhhh! Congrats:)

Yep yep.. Im excited !! Im starting to see the finish line up ahead now lol
:happydance:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Tink_0123 said:


> LoveSeel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mommas. Anyone not have a cerclage? I was too far along to get one. Just curious if anyone else does not/did not have one and how things are/did work out.
> 
> I'm 27 weeks and have been on hospital bedrest for 19 days now. I'm dilated 1-2 cm. And I have bathroom privileges plus I can shower every three days.
> 
> I really want to keep these babies in longer!
> 
> Hi, I wasnt given a cerclage as it was kinda late when I was finally diagnosed. Ive been on strict bed rest at home for 8 weeks on Monday. I have been on 200 mg of progesterone vaginally for 8 weeks also and it has worked for me, Ill be 31 weeks tomorrow. However, im only carrying one baby as opposed to twins.
> 
> Shelby on this thread had twin girls and had no cerclauge. Her girls were delivered at 29+5. She might be the best person to answer ur questions as she was in a similar situation as yours..
> 
> I wish you good luck and hope u keep those babies cooking for a long time :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep, I can answer whatever questions you have! :thumbup:

And congrats on 31 weeks, Tink! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Tink_0123 said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> Tink omg you're almost 31!!! Ahhhhhhhh! Congrats:)
> 
> Yep yep.. Im excited !! Im starting to see the finish line up ahead now lol
> :happydance:Click to expand...

The finish line indeed, i got it in my sights also tink:haha:


----------



## MelanieEarly

Yes, have a cerclage! Don't be afraid. I was a worst case scenario and cerclages allowed me to be able to carry my boys to term. For one pregnancy, my cervix was so short and effaced that during the cerclage procedure the doctor had to pull it to make enough cervix to put in two Shirodkar stitches. The reason is was so weak was because we had gotten pregnant right after we lost our first son at 22 weeks. Cerclage placement was great, I worked after that, had no cervical issues, held tight and I carried to term. For my next son, I had a McDonald cerclage placed, no issues. I have so much info and experience, please email me [email protected] and here is the blog I have about cerclages, please come and read! https://angelheartsforever.blogspot.com/2013/02/cerclages-are-successful-dont-be-afraid.html


----------



## MelanieEarly

For anyone coming here wanting information on cerclages:

CERCLAGES ARE SUCCESSFUL! DON'T BE AFRAID!!! I've been reading some blogs lately and I'm horrified to see that MANY women have second term losses and have been diagnosed with Incompetent cervix or are confused because they had an infection of the membranes and doctors don't know if the incompetent cervix allowed the bacteria up there or if the infection happened and then the women just went into pre term labor. I am AN EXPERT ON THIS SITUATION. DEMAND AN EARLY CERCLAGE at 12 weeks of any subsequent pregnancy, whether your diagnosis was certain or not. DO IT. DO IT. It's scary, but you will not lose your baby during the procedure, the doctors who do these procedures are EXCELLENT. Waiting to see if your cervix will hold later in the pregnancy and then bed rest or an emergent cerclage ARE NOT SUCCESSFUL in A LOT OF CASES. A 12 WEEK CERCLAGE will give you the most opportunity to hold your babies if you in the above categories. I also had intramuscular injections of Progesterone, the oil, injected weekly by my husband. The shots were successful for me and I haven't tried any other way because my doctor said this was the best and only way to get the progesterone where it needed to be. I also refrained from SEX and BATHS during the entire pregnancy. DO NOT TAKE BATHS!!! Some doctors won't tell you this stuff! They say you can have sex a few weeks after the cerclage is placed, don't chance it, not even with condoms because if you have group b strep or other nasty things in your lower vagina, anything in there can push it up to the cervix. I don't even like vaginal wand exams after the cerclage and my office will not do them. Advocate for yourself. FIND SOMEONE who does CERCLAGES and is SUPER CAUTIOUS if your current OB-Gyn is the wait and see type and doesn't want to do cerclages. I'm APPALLED by a story I just read on a blog, the women lost a set of twins to the circumstances above, which was my own as well (singleton though), and when she got pregnant with a second set of twins, a doctor should have IMMEDIATELY set her up for a cerclage. Multiples are saved as well from this procedure and I can't believe there is any evidence out there that this isn't successful with multiples as well. Women with multiples may have more restrictions with a cerclage to keep extra weight off of the cerclage but I've read about women carrying twins having a cerclage and she worked until the very end and had no issue. Cerclages SAVE BABIES. Plus, it was a relief for me so have it in. It held tight and I promise to put my experience on here soon. DO IT! Don't be afraid, Cerclages are amazing and the risks don't outweigh the benefit=living baby. I have LOADS of information so in the meantime if you need to email me so we can chat about it personally, please please, email me. I will help you make this difficult decision. I had the worst case scenario, group B strep and other bacteria in the vagina and and incompetent cervix. Scary. But I have two living children and wonderful pregnancies and full term deliveries using a cerclage. I have no damage to my cervix and with my second son (first we lost at 21 weeks to IC and infection of placenta and fluid) and I had the WORST CASE scenario when at 11 week, I went in to have my cerclage placed (I opted to stay awake, control thing) and I heard the doctor say in the middle of putting it in, this is the shortest cervix I've ever seen, I'm going to have to pull it to give me something to work with and put two in, and he had to do the Shirodkar which is an older and more invasive procedure. So I am the worst case. I think my short and effaced cervix at that point was due to the fact that we got pregnant three months after losing my first and that wasn't the smartest thing to do. My uterus and cervix were not ready. But I had a cerclage placed and it did it's job. Email me for more info. and my next post will be about my cerclages. For my third son I had a McDonald cerclage at 12 weeks, so I've had them all except a transabdominal. Luckily we didn't have to go that route but we absolutely would have if it meant keeping my baby in until term. And I went to two different surgeons because we had moved from Florida to Virginia. The care was terrific at both places, cerclage placement is more common than you think. Advocate for yourself, it is YOUR DECISION whether or not you have a CERCLAGE PLACED. IT'S YOUR DECISION. YOURS, NOT THE DOCTOR. If they say it's their decision, pack up and go to another doctor. If you've had a 2nd trimester loss or an almost loss (you had a emergent cerclage or bedrest kept your babies in ) and there was any question as to whether or not your cervix was involved-you have the RIGHT to REQUEST A CERCLAGE at 12 weeks in your subsequent pregnancies. Even with multiples, YES! 
I have a blog on this and many other things, I lost a baby too at 20 weeks. Come read:
https://angelheartsforever.blogspot.com/


----------



## MelanieEarly

CERCLAGES ARE SUCCESSFUL! DON'T BE AFRAID!!! I've been reading some blogs lately and I'm horrified to see that MANY women have second term losses and have been diagnosed with Incompetent cervix or are confused because they had an infection of the membranes and doctors don't know if the incompetent cervix allowed the bacteria up there or if the infection happened and then the women just went into pre term labor. I am AN EXPERT ON THIS SITUATION. DEMAND AN EARLY CERCLAGE at 12 weeks of any subsequent pregnancy, whether your diagnosis was certain or not. DO IT. DO IT. It's scary, but you will not lose your baby during the procedure, the doctors who do these procedures are EXCELLENT. Waiting to see if your cervix will hold later in the pregnancy and then bed rest or an emergent cerclage ARE NOT SUCCESSFUL in A LOT OF CASES. A 12 WEEK CERCLAGE will give you the most opportunity to hold your babies if you in the above categories. I also had intramuscular injections of Progesterone, the oil, injected weekly by my husband. The shots were successful for me and I haven't tried any other way because my doctor said this was the best and only way to get the progesterone where it needed to be. I also refrained from SEX and BATHS during the entire pregnancy. DO NOT TAKE BATHS!!! Some doctors won't tell you this stuff! They say you can have sex a few weeks after the cerclage is placed, don't chance it, not even with condoms because if you have group b strep or other nasty things in your lower vagina, anything in there can push it up to the cervix. I don't even like vaginal wand exams after the cerclage and my office will not do them. Advocate for yourself. FIND SOMEONE who does CERCLAGES and is SUPER CAUTIOUS if your current OB-Gyn is the wait and see type and doesn't want to do cerclages. I'm APPALLED by a story I just read on a blog, the women lost a set of twins to the circumstances above, which was my own as well (singleton though), and when she got pregnant with a second set of twins, a doctor should have IMMEDIATELY set her up for a cerclage. Multiples are saved as well from this procedure and I can't believe there is any evidence out there that this isn't successful with multiples as well. Women with multiples may have more restrictions with a cerclage to keep extra weight off of the cerclage but I've read about women carrying twins having a cerclage and she worked until the very end and had no issue. Cerclages SAVE BABIES. Plus, it was a relief for me so have it in. It held tight and I promise to put my experience on here soon. DO IT! Don't be afraid, Cerclages are amazing and the risks don't outweigh the benefit=living baby. I have LOADS of information so in the meantime if you need to email me so we can chat about it personally, please please, email me. I will help you make this difficult decision. I had the worst case scenario, group B strep and other bacteria in the vagina and and incompetent cervix. Scary. But I have two living children and wonderful pregnancies and full term deliveries using a cerclage. I have no damage to my cervix and with my second son (first we lost at 21 weeks to IC and infection of placenta and fluid) and I had the WORST CASE scenario when at 11 week, I went in to have my cerclage placed (I opted to stay awake, control thing) and I heard the doctor say in the middle of putting it in, this is the shortest cervix I've ever seen, I'm going to have to pull it to give me something to work with and put two in, and he had to do the Shirodkar which is an older and more invasive procedure. So I am the worst case. I think my short and effaced cervix at that point was due to the fact that we got pregnant three months after losing my first and that wasn't the smartest thing to do. My uterus and cervix were not ready. But I had a cerclage placed and it did it's job. Email me for more info. and my next post will be about my cerclages. For my third son I had a McDonald cerclage at 12 weeks, so I've had them all except a transabdominal. Luckily we didn't have to go that route but we absolutely would have if it meant keeping my baby in until term. And I went to two different surgeons because we had moved from Florida to Virginia. The care was terrific at both places, cerclage placement is more common than you think. Advocate for yourself, it is YOUR DECISION whether or not you have a CERCLAGE PLACED. IT'S YOUR DECISION. YOURS, NOT THE DOCTOR. If they say it's their decision, pack up and go to another doctor. If you've had a 2nd trimester loss or an almost loss (you had a emergent cerclage or bedrest kept your babies in ) and there was any question as to whether or not your cervix was involved-you have the RIGHT to REQUEST A CERCLAGE at 12 weeks in your subsequent pregnancies. Even with multiples, YES! 
I have a blog on this and many other things, I lost a baby too at 20 weeks. Come read:
https://angelheartsforever.blogspot.com/


----------



## TButterfly

Hiya Ladies,

Welcome all newbies:hugs:

Stephb1981, I did a awful lot of reading, crocheting and knitting. I made two throws by crocheting when I was on bedrest. Borrowing family and friends boxsets also helped the time go by. I know exactly what you mean about the cleaning as well !!!

Tink congrats on getting pass 30 weeks and Abiboma congrats on 31 weeks. Well done ladies :happydance:

Lizzie been trying to send you a pm but there is still a problem with your inbox. How are you doing. I'm came back on here for advice before trying again and I am so glad I did.

Chocolate, so sorry you are having a bad week, hope you feel better soon :flower:

Update: I went for my second opinion yesterday. I couldn't wait till next week!! Best thing I ever did. I found out that I have a short cervix which measures 25mm when I'm not pregnant. It felt so good to find out what exactly was wrong. I will be getting a tvcic before I get pregnant again. I cried when I left the consultation :cry: it was just a big relief finding out for definate what was wrong and knowing that something could be done about it. Feel really positive :happydance:

A big thank you ladies for all your knowledge, help and advice :friends:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey girls, sorry I've not been posting. I'm still here just lurking mostly and keeping up with everyone just not replying.

Welcome to all the new ladies, you've all had great advice from the other ladies here already so I don't think I need to add anything, althgh if I think of anything I'll be sure to write it down!

Tink - you and DH are a gorgeous pair and Audrey does look like her daddy from that scan :)

Butterfly - I'm really pleased for you that your consultant appointment went well. Hopefully getting the tvc before your next pregnancy will help loads with your cervix next time round and you'll have a more straightforward time of it :)

AFM - I'm still plodding along, my stitch is coming out next week so I'm looking forward to being stitch free and the little man possibly making an appearance in the next couple of weeks. I do hope he arrives sooner rather than later just because I'm so uncomfortable now. I know he's not even in the right position for birth yet though, so I don't know how long they'll wait to intervene. The consultant said that patience is the key and he will probably make it properly head down eventually (at the moment he seems to switch between transverse and oblique). I think I may get a presentation scan at 37 weeks to check exactly where he is so I guess I'll know a bit more then. All i know right now is that if my waters go and he is still in the position he's been in I'm likely to head straight for a section as the consultant said he can't be turned once my waters have gone.


----------



## wunderful78

Had a shocker sleep last night :( I had alot of braxton hicks , driving me crazy


----------



## baby_maybe

I get them every time I turn over in bed as well as frequently throughout the day. They're uncomfortable, not painful but they don't half get on my nerves, especially the ones on the middle of the night. I mean it's hard enough getting comfortable as it is without having to wait for a BH to go before I can get snuggled down properly!


----------



## Hope2302

So it's 12 midnight and we are having serious constipation problems! My 21 month old is screaming and trying to poop. This is the worse we've seen it as she can't even sleep. It's been going on for 2 weeks now.. The doctor gave her lactulose I think it's called. She drinks lots of water and freshly squeezed apple and oranges. Any suggestions ladies to at least get her to sleep till morning. I am at my wits end.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hope2302 said:


> So it's 12 midnight and we are having serious constipation problems! My 21 month old is screaming and trying to poop. This is the worse we've seen it as she can't even sleep. It's been going on for 2 weeks now.. The doctor gave her lactulose I think it's called. She drinks lots of water and freshly squeezed apple and oranges. Any suggestions ladies to at least get her to sleep till morning. I am at my wits end.

They have dulcolax suppositories for kids and it worked well with my lo. Warm prune juice as a maintenance :)


----------



## Agiboma

Have you tried glcerine suppositories for kids


----------



## wunderful78

Oh the poor little thing , must be painful :( I personally use metamucil, raw lemon juice, lime juice , prune juice , but she could also have a compacted bowel or obstruction that needs tending too , I hope you and her are ok ;(


----------



## wunderful78

Guys I just crawled accross the bed on my hands and knees and watery discharge came out :( could this just be normal , it wasn't a gush or alot but it was significant (tmi) it went my underwear and had white chalky stuff , prolly from my progesterone supp


----------



## wunderful78

I don't feel very confident at the moment 


<a href="https://www.TickerFactory.com/">
<img border="0" src="https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20726;17/st/20130512/dt/16/k/1aec/preg.png"></a>


----------



## wunderful78

wunderful78 said:


> I don't feel very confident at the


----------



## Agiboma

@ wonderful does not sound like you waters to me but if unsure always go and get checked out.


----------



## baby_maybe

Wunderful - the white chalky stuff is definitely the suppositories, I've had that too. The discharge was probably just that, I've had different discharge at various times in this pregnancy some of which made me think it was my waters, but it never was. As agi said, if you are at all concerned go get checked, for your peace of mind more than anything :hugs:

Hope - my dd4 suffers occasionally with constipation and usually a glass of orange juice before bed for a couple of nights get her going. I have fybogel on hand in case it gets bad though. For the pain I normally just give her some calpol xx


----------



## stephb1981

Hope2302 said:


> So it's 12 midnight and we are having serious constipation problems! My 21 month old is screaming and trying to poop. This is the worse we've seen it as she can't even sleep. It's been going on for 2 weeks now.. The doctor gave her lactulose I think it's called. She drinks lots of water and freshly squeezed apple and oranges. Any suggestions ladies to at least get her to sleep till morning. I am at my wits end.

Hi Hope 

Both my boys had this problem. I was given all sorts and the only thing that worked was Movicol. Its a sachet of powder you add to drinks and it works. The doc will try to fob you off with the lactulose because it is way more expensive but persist. I refused to use suppositories because if you dont know what you are doing it can cause damage or if you use them for to long it can make your daughter dependant on them to go poop. Also if she is still in nappies when she tries to poop lie her down and move her knees up near her belly IYKWIM. It opens up the pelvis and makes it easier. If she is on the toilet make sure that her knees are higher up than her bum. I got a step for my 2 to stand on. This makes the pelvis wider and it easier to go. Hope this helps. xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Wunderful, you ok? This sounds like discharge which has always been copious for me during pregnancy (milky and running down my legs - tmi). Waters are the consistency of urine and much more like a leaky tap. Hope youre ok xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Butterfly, sorry hun, my inbox gets full and it takes me a moment (which I usually dont have lol) to empty and save the messages - I dont like to just delete them because they're full of really valuable questions etc. it takes an age to organise them into folders etc. i'll try to delete a couple then it should work. Brilliant news about your appt btw xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hope, how's lo this morning? Is she actually managing to pass any poop at all? Xx


----------



## lch28

wonderful i always was convinced i was leaking waters, and never was. when i actually was leaking i def knew it. also my waters felt really hot! 

hope i hope LO feels better. Jonathan has been constipated from his formula (bfing is just totally not working =[ he actually pushes my boobs away with his hands and screams) and its awful to hear him scream. we had lots of poops yesterday so i think it has passed.


----------



## Hope2302

Thank you ladies. We've been to the Dr's and they still want us to keep using the lactulose. From last night to this evening she keeps pushing out sticky, smelly, coin size poop that you really need about 10 wipes for or more. It's so tiring and she is in pain. She's had orange juice, water, apples, we've just started califig(syrup of figs) prescribed by doctor. She's had 2 tsp which she is meant to have in a day. I have also tried cycling her legs and she did go a couple of mins ago and still no change. I just bought the prune juice but I am scared of using it as I don't want to be using too many things together.


----------



## Hope2302

@ iCh , am glad he has had a poop. Isn't it funny how a good poop can make a parent happy and relieved! We are hoping for one here too.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Had a manual exam yesterday due to tightening of stomach cervix closed but I have been in pain ever since.


----------



## sisrael

Wunderful-I'm sorry..I just joined this group...but how far along are you? Do you have a cerclage? Its prob just normal preg stuff..I agree with the others. When your water breaks, you know it. Its like a faucet.

Day24-Do you have a cerclage too? How far along are you? I know that whenever i have a manual exam, I get tightening in my stomach and just overall don't feel great.


----------



## sisrael

DAYDAY24 said:


> Had a manual exam yesterday due to tightening of stomach cervix closed but I have been in pain ever since.

So sorry...I just saw your ticker! 20 weeks :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yes I have a cerclage I feel so achy down below and stomach


----------



## wunderful78

Must've just been normal and progesterone , just the way I moved also ! 
I'm 26weeks I've been going ok apart from the first week after cerclage I was basically laying in bed petrified ! Was the same last night , all this worry us ladies go through sometimes makes me almost spew ! I need to learn meditation ! 

Day day hope your ok ! Good your cervix is ok still 

Lizzie my water broke with my daughter it was the only reason I knew I was in labor at 30 weeks I was already 4cm and 100% effaced when they broke and your all right it was unmistakeable but my ob made me paranoid and said I prolly had a small tear first that caused infection! I've changed drs since because he did the wait and see approach when I asked him for IC preventative stitch , so now I'm with the ob that believes my IC caused my prom ;)) he's alot better ;)


----------



## sisrael

DAYDAY24 said:


> Yes I have a cerclage I feel so achy down below and stomach

I think its normal after an exam. Did you have a preventative or emergent cerclage? My dr always says to call her if I notice any type of spotting/bleeding or pressure. Do you have any of that?


----------



## sisrael

wunderful78 said:


> Must've just been normal and progesterone , just the way I moved also !
> I'm 26weeks I've been going ok apart from the first week after cerclage I was basically laying in bed petrified ! Was the same last night , all this worry us ladies go through sometimes makes me almost spew ! I need to learn meditation !
> 
> Day day hope your ok ! Good your cervix is ok still
> 
> Lizzie my water broke with my daughter it was the only reason I knew I was in labor at 30 weeks I was already 4cm and 100% effaced when they broke and your all right it was unmistakeable but my ob made me paranoid and said I prolly had a small tear first that caused infection! I've changed drs since because he did the wait and see approach when I asked him for IC preventative stitch , so now I'm with the ob that believes my IC caused my prom ;)) he's alot better ;)

The worrying is the worst. I have been on complete bed rest since 19 weeks. I turned 27 weeks today and sometimes I wonder how I've done 8 weeks already. I am hoping to get another 8 weeks at least but as us IC ladies know, its day by day and each day in the womb is a blessing! My next milestone is 28 weeks (1 more!) and then 32. Are you on complete bed rest?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Sisrael no pressure or bleeding just feel achy I have preventative but on bedrest due to shortening


----------



## lch28

ladies i felt pressure and pain ever since 20 weeks when i was put on bed rest. my cervix went from 4 to 2.3 cm at 20 weeks. Then at 28 weeks it was 1.3 cm, completely funnelled to my stitch and my water bag was resting right on my stitch. I still managed to carry on to 36 + 3 when my waters broke. There is hope. I truly believe the cerclage is the reason my son is here today !


----------



## wunderful78

sisrael , im 26 weeks so your a week ahead of me , ive only spent 2 nights in hospital the rest ive been on home modified rest , i do no cleaning , cooking , i lay in bed most of the day i occasionally do the dishes and i mostly get my daughter dressed do her hair and drop her off occasionally at her daycare learning centre , my partner does everything else , i quit work and everything the moment i knew it was IC and had my stitch that same day , im determined to prevent this baby any suffering from my stupid cervix but somedays i over worry i think , its hard when your in bed and thats the only thing going round your mind , 

28 weeks is a massive milestone and your only one week away .... i remember 24 being my goal ,now im pushing for 28 next ill be pushing 34 i just want to experience having a term baby and being able to go home with him


----------



## Agiboma

@wunderful i second that thought of wanting a term baby and being able to take a baby home with me the same time im leaving the hospital. I want to have my baby and be able to hold them after birth and also have them beside me the night i stay in teh hospital, like all the other mothers usually do on the floor. Last time with my son in NICU it was so depressing not being able to go through the normal birth and taking home baby process. But i hope and pray this time it will be different as this is my last pregnancy i cant go through this again.


----------



## sisrael

Wunderful-I know what you mean about sitting around thinking all day. Its awful, */8410and while the internet can keep you entertained, it also can cause stress and anxiety from all the horror stories you read. 
I am on strict bedrest right now and my hubby and mom do everything for me. I literally lay here all day. I am going slightly crazy but I haveto do what I have to do, right? At my last exam I had no funneling but only about 1cm of cervix left. Dr. is still really optimistic about me making it to term so I have to go with that :) 
With my son, I had no stitch and no cervix at 27 weeks and an inch of funneling SO bedrest really alone did work! I carried him till 36 weeks 4 days. I am hoping with the stitch, it will be even longer. Thank goodness we have the stitch! 
I hate having an incompetent cervix..its awful :(


----------



## Firehol

Abigoma. 
You've come so far I hope you make it all the way. After my stint in NICU I wouldn't want to (and we don't plan to) do it again. 
It is so strange to go through all of the hard work of labour to then have no baby to look after or hold. And then you can hear the other babies on the ward!! Lets hope you both leave together this time. X


----------



## Agiboma

@firhol how is Amber doing


----------



## chocolatecat

Thank you all for your kind wishes (though I'm surprised you could read my post, new phone and terrible auto correct!) 
My week has jmproved. My husband has been much better, and seen a lot more of friends and family, which I need to stay sane right now. Still not had a sympathy card from work for losing my Dad, so when my boss asked me to do some work for her from home (he died a week ago), I told her no! I'm signed off with stress and the IC, so working for her is the last thing on my mind! Especially as I'm being made redundant in 2 months, screw em. I need to put any spare energy into the business as that's going to pay the mortgage (we Hope!). Personalised lego if you want to see https://minifigs.me - great gifts!! ;-)

anyway, the main thing now is that baby is doing great. Looking adorable and like a girl, and my cervix is at 45mm!!! So in last few weeks it's gone from 29mm to 35mm to 45mm! My consultant said it Just goes to show how dynamic it is.
Anyway with pressure it only went to 41mm, so i allowed myself an hour at the shops, so nice to be oitside.and today im.going to watch mh roller derby team play (sat down). Cant wait to see everyone. Its been weeks and i miss them lots.

Lizzie, I'm in Sheffield. So my care is at Jessops, which is a great hospital for specialist care: )

Hope youre all having relaxing weekends? and the bedresters are being looked after by their OHs and families.


----------



## Firehol

Agiboma said:


> @firhol how is Amber doing

She's doing welk, thanks gir asking. She Was 6lb3oz last weigh in!! 
Had a problem with gaviscon it made her very irritable and she was shrieking so after visit to docs and hospital all tests were fine so it was put down to the gaviscon causing her pain and we stopped using it. 
She's been really sicky today and last night though so I think it's back to docs to try her on domperidone. 
Problem is night sleeping, during day we keep her more upright in her chair but at night she doesn't like being on her back. We've got a wedge and propped her cot up but she doesn't settle and makes all gargling noises. When I pick her up she's either sick or huge burp. So we've been up pretty much every 1-2 hours. 
the other desperate night i put her on her tummy and she slept for 4 hours!! Although I didn't as was constantly watching her! I put her on her side last night which she slept well with again as i thought that's not as bad as her tummy??
We have an angelcare detection monitor but all the stats is quite scary but if its the only way she can sleep and makes her happier surely its better?? I know we all slept on our fronts as babies but the research now is a bit scary!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Firehol - I know the official advice is 'back to sleep', but bear in mind that preemies are laid prone in the NICU precisely because they do so much better breathing wise as a result. In hospital Evie always had huge desats when on her back and only settled on her tummy - as a consequnce her oxygen requirements were less. 

At home I propped her every night on her side with lots of rolled up blankets. She was packed tight around her body butI just made sure there was nothing up around her head/neck. She slept soundly from very early on and I just felt that it was better for her recovery and lung growth. Of course you're always keeping an ear and eye outfor them anyway, and sids is about much more than tummy sleeping. All my babies have tended to sleep on their sides or tummy - and by 3mths they could all get themselves into that position anyway. Try the blanket rolls - one against the back, tummy and between baby's legs. It worked a treat for Evie :) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Day - twins can cause the aching and tightenings just because its two babies, add to that the stitch and shortening and it's no wonder you're feeling it. Stay off your feet completely sweet, you need to bring that cervix under control. I had this but still made 38wks, my cervix however was essentially stable (still funneled and short tho). Keep in touch, any changes which are new for you get checked :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh God soooo feel your oanic and fear Wunderful :hugs: its a living nightmare (and thats no exaggeration). The problem is that these symptoms can be totally normal in pregnancy, but after a history of complications every twinge induces total panic! Its wise to be vigilant but such a shame that you can't just relax and enjoy :hugs: Please know that the majority of us still made it against the odds so take heart from that xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks lizzie I just get alot of pains after a Manuel exam. I went to ultrasound the tech said 17 mm but on forms my ob had said 7 mm but when she perform exam she said it felt longer then that.im so fustrated this is the longest I have been pregnant last time I didn't even know the gender until I had him .i know what a blessing it is to come this far. My doc did. Say at 23 1/5 weeks she was going to place me in hospital. And. I have another bv on top of that a yeast also.


----------



## Agiboma

Firehol said:


> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> @firhol how is Amber doing
> 
> She's doing welk, thanks gir asking. She Was 6lb3oz last weigh in!!
> Had a problem with gaviscon it made her very irritable and she was shrieking so after visit to docs and hospital all tests were fine so it was put down to the gaviscon causing her pain and we stopped using it.
> She's been really sicky today and last night though so I think it's back to docs to try her on domperidone.
> Problem is night sleeping, during day we keep her more upright in her chair but at night she doesn't like being on her back. We've got a wedge and propped her cot up but she doesn't settle and makes all gargling noises. When I pick her up she's either sick or huge burp. So we've been up pretty much every 1-2 hours.
> the other desperate night i put her on her tummy and she slept for 4 hours!! Although I didn't as was constantly watching her! I put her on her side last night which she slept well with again as i thought that's not as bad as her tummy??
> We have an angelcare detection monitor but all the stats is quite scary but if its the only way she can sleep and makes her happier surely its better?? I know we all slept on our fronts as babies but the research now is a bit scary!!Click to expand...

I have to be real careful in how i word this reply because many moms on here might get upset with me but here it goes. My son a former 25 weeker had coded in the level 2 nursery @ 38 weeks becuase he had silent reflux, we ended up coming home on domperidome and another med i forget the name. Anyhow he was so gassy and very irritable once we got home. He only got releif when we put him on his tummy to sleep. I took a lot of heat from his dr, nurses and every other health care team member for doing this but it was the only way we had peace. At first i tried letting him sleep in his chair and that worked for a bit, but once he could turn his head i allowed him to sleep on his tummy and i could not get him out of the habit. We did also have an angle care monitor in his crib, and watched him like a hawk also. GL and i hope she grows out of the reflux soon.


----------



## Agiboma

DAYDAY24 said:


> Thanks lizzie I just get alot of pains after a Manuel exam. I went to ultrasound the tech said 17 mm but on forms my ob had said 7 mm but when she perform exam she said it felt longer then that.im so fustrated this is the longest I have been pregnant last time I didn't even know the gender until I had him .i know what a blessing it is to come this far. My doc did. Say at 23 1/5 weeks she was going to place me in hospital. And. I have another bv on top of that a yeast also.

Have them do a swab and dont automatically think its bv or yeast. I had an infection with my son and it was none of the above it was actually and infection that shortens the cervix and causes premature labor i dont want to scare you . This pregnancy i have been on antibiotics since 14 weeks. So have them do swabs to confirm.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks agiboma she I had a bv that finally went away still had slight itch so they did full swabs and nothing came up that was a month ago .Friday I told her I was having itching again she did swab in the office came back and said bv and yeast


----------



## ShelbyLC

I let my girls sleep on their fronts sometimes when their reflux is bothering them. I don't see a problem with it - they can lift and turn their heads, push up on their elbows a bit, and they're used to sleeping like that in the NICU anyway.


----------



## lizziedripping

Agiboma - there isnt a lady on this thread who would EVER condemn you for voicing an opinion. It also happens to be an opinion that more women than you might think share. At the end of the day we all do what we can to best take care of our babies, and that for the most part is based on instinct. A loving mother's instinct is rarely wrong :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

DAYDAY24 said:


> Thanks agiboma she I had a bv that finally went away still had slight itch so they did full swabs and nothing came up that was a month ago .Friday I told her I was having itching again she did swab in the office came back and said bv and yeast


ok its good to be sure what you are treating, im happy to hear you got in confirmed.


----------



## baby_maybe

I was about to say the same as lizzie. My dd2 slept on her front a lot once she was home from nicu. It was the only way she would sleep sometimes. I did the same as lizzie with the rolled blankets so that she couldn't move herself too far, it was how they had her in the nicu quite a lot of the time and she really liked to be like that.


----------



## wunderful78

My 30 weeker also had bad reflux , so bad a foamy aspirate clogged her airway one time when I was holding her in the middle of the night , I panicked as you do ;( called an ambulance and when they arrived they just looked at her and said omg how tiny she was , I was so pissed off they looked afraid of her :( she would've been 2.5kgs at the time. I was used to her size and she felt normal to handle to me , but I did everything turned her on her side cleared her airway and her pead at the hospital when we finally got there confirmed her reflux and put her on losec, before that she would crunch up in a ball and cry out in pain , after her losec we never looked back ;) I think alot of premmies have this problem and we as mums have to do what we know helps our babies ! Leaving my daughter on her back with foamy thick spittle wasn't a option for me


----------



## ShelbyLC

We have that thick/foamy stuff too. I keep a bulb syringe in their crib and one on the couch where I sit and feed them. I suction their mouths out multiple times a day. Britton is very good at letting me know when it gets to be too much - she'll scream until her mouth is cleaned out, then she's perfectly happy and quiets right down.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Visited missy today. She's awesome. Home in three weeks? Fingers crossed. P.s. anyone ever have a puffy c section site. This is my second so I'm wondering if that's what's going on. It doesn't look infected


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi ladies got a bit of an embarrasing question. iv read a alot about sleep orgasms in pregnancy and come to the conclusion that there pretty normal but the question is are they safe for us women with IC ? im scared its going to cause changes to my cervix as my stitch isnt in yet :( dont want any changes ir contractions to be triggered by them. any one else experience this?


----------



## ShelbyLC

Twinkle - The topic of sleep orgasms was discussed a few months ago and I believe Lizzie said that they're relatively harmless and won't cause any cervical change. :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Ah yes, the sleep orgasms! I haven't had that many this time round, but last time I had them all the time. An orgasm shouldn't cause any change to your cervix so try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## MaisieJune

33 week scan tomorrow and having my stitch out the week after so the consultant told me last month. Should be able stop progesterone pessaries then too. Can't wait for the next 7 weeks hurry up! I went over 4 days with my daughter after having stitch out at 35 weeks.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou shelby And baby maybe... Very strange what pregnancy can do to you isnt it! Im happy they wont affect my cervix :)


----------



## Hope2302

Sleep orgasms, so that is what they are called. I have them and I get cramps afterwards.
@ prayerful, good to get some news on missy and glad she is doing well. I can't give any advice on the Caesarean section.
@ Maisie, all the best with your appt not to long to go.

My lil one seems to be going easier now with the poop just a bit of push still. What worked I think is the prune juice. We tried lactulose and califig but they didn't do much. 
Hope we all have an uneventful and restful week!


----------



## baby_maybe

MaisieJune said:


> 33 week scan tomorrow and having my stitch out the week after so the consultant told me last month. Should be able stop progesterone pessaries then too. Can't wait for the next 7 weeks hurry up! I went over 4 days with my daughter after having stitch out at 35 weeks.

Good luck with your scan and stitch removal next week hun. I'm having mine taken out tomorrow. I went over by 10 days last time having had it taken out at 36 weeks :haha:



Hope2302 said:


> Sleep orgasms, so that is what they are called. I have them and I get cramps afterwards.
> @ prayerful, good to get some news on missy and glad she is doing well. I can't give any advice on the Caesarean section.
> @ Maisie, all the best with your appt not to long to go.
> 
> My lil one seems to be going easier now with the poop just a bit of push still. What worked I think is the prune juice. We tried lactulose and califig but they didn't do much.
> Hope we all have an uneventful and restful week!

I sometimes get a bit crampy after them too, but it soon dies down. Glad your LO is pooping a bit more easily now :thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

@hope glad to hear things have settled down with LO


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> @hope glad to hear things have settled down with LO

Well hello ms almost full termer! So proud of you agiboma ! almost there. Get that nursery ready!:) * hugs**


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hope2302 said:


> Sleep orgasms, so that is what they are called. I have them and I get cramps afterwards.
> @ prayerful, good to get some news on missy and glad she is doing well. I can't give any advice on the Caesarean section.
> @ Maisie, all the best with your appt not to long to go.
> 
> My lil one seems to be going easier now with the poop just a bit of push still. What worked I think is the prune juice. We tried lactulose and califig but they didn't do much.
> Hope we all have an uneventful and restful week!

Way to go for hitting 29 weeks ! Whoooooo hoooo! Good for you!:)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Drs say the c pap comes off next week and oral feeds with a bottle maybe the week after! Excited. She's getting 18 ml of breast milk every 3 hours. She's weaning off tpn and completely off lipids! how long do you guys think she'll stay?? I'm hoping 3 ish weeks... 

Shelby? Lizzie??


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, so glad Missy is doing so well. It makes me happy that she could potentially be home so soon. Yay!! She's such a trooper! 
How are you feeling??

Baby, OMG!! cant believe tomorrow is finally ur stitch removal.. Hopefully it wont take long for you to meet ur little man after the stitch is out.. FX!!

Hope, congrats on getting to 29 weeks!! 

MaisieJ, Good luck on your scan tomorrow and stitch removal next week!!

Abi, almost 32 weeks, how exciting!! Everyday that passes means one day closer to being full term.

Twinkle, sleep orgasms are quite normal, especially since the majority or all of us are on pelvic rest, I assume thats the body's way of releasing some stress hehe.

Ich, hoping everything is doing well on your end.. Happy 2 weeks to Jonathan!!

AFM, im anxiously counting down the days till im off bed rest (33 to be precise) lol.. Having my ob appt on Thursday, will ask to schedule my 32 week scan and hopefully be able to get a 3d scan of Miss Audrey :cloud9:
As for the sleep orgasms, sometimes I go weeks without any and then all of a sudden I'll have 2 per night in a span of a few days which freaks me out a bit lol. One time it gave me a bh and then Audrey got all mad in there once my tummy loosened up and she started kicking and punching all over the place cuz I think she was sleeping and it woke her up lol poor child.

Im going to attach a collage I've been working on since I became pregnant on my belly progress.. I can only have 9 pictures per collage, so I'll attach the latest one. I want to document my pregnancy to show Audrey once she's born the outside view of how she grew in my tummy.

Question: this is for the ladies if any who don't have a stitch and have made it past 32 weeks or if you have knowledge of this.. Do you still get a CL measurement at the 32 week scan?? I know most of you ladies with a stitch dont get one, but Im wondering since I don't have one if Ill have my cervix measured.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1119.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerful - I don't want to upset you, or crush your hopes, but it took the girls over 3 weeks to go from Starting Bottle Feeding to Fully Bottle Fed. I would try not to expect her home before 36-38 weeks. Remember that sucking and feeding from a bottle is hard work for little babies, and it burns a lot of calories. The NICU doctors and nurses won't want to push her to do more than she can. Another thing - my girls each came off the CPAP, went back on, and came off again at least once.

Believe me, I know how badly you want her home. I told myself that they would be home between 34 and 36 weeks. And as each of those weeks - 34, 35, 36 - came and went, my heart broke a little more. 

I'm sorry if it seems like I'm giving you bad news. I'm honestly not trying to upset you, just telling the truth. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm glad she's progressing well. I hope she is home with you sooner than any of us expect. :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Tink :) your bump progression collage is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

I had sleep orgasms all the time. Never caused me to go into labor lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Happy 2 weeks Jonathan :)


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies!! he is just wonderful. im feeling really upset about not bfing.its really effecting me :cry:


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> thanks ladies!! he is just wonderful. im feeling really upset about not bfing.its really effecting me :cry:

:hugs:

Don't beat yourself up about it. You've been trying so hard to do what's best for your bub and that's what counts. Jonathan will be just as happy with formula as breast milk, as long as his belly is full.


----------



## wunderful78

Prayer my daughter was bf and a 30 weeker she was transferred back to my local hospital at 32.5 weeks gestation we started bf but kept the nose line in she came home at 35+3 weeks gestation after bf exclusively for 3 days ;) I had a pead and a home visit nurse for the first few weeks at home


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

MaisieJune said:


> 33 week scan tomorrow and having my stitch out the week after so the consultant told me last month. Should be able stop progesterone pessaries then too. Can't wait for the next 7 weeks hurry up! I went over 4 days with my daughter after having stitch out at 35 weeks.

hey i hope u dont mind me writing i think we are in the same boat....
i am 33 weeks...my.next apt is thurs and i am.getting my stitch out in 2 weeks @ 35 weeks..... im on progesterone weekly injections...
this is my first stitch...so really nervous...
due date is 22nd march what is yours... xx


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful yesss oooo, to term that is the goal.
@tink loved your bump pregression wish i had such dedication i would have done the same.
@Ich i am sorry you are going through this bfing is not as natural as most make it seem, its really hard at times, whcihever decision you make i wish you and J the best of luck.
as for me i had my appoinment with the usual ultrasound today baby is measuring 4 pounds 5 ounces, i was so schocked i told her dad she's a giant considering my son only weighted 1 pound 10 ounces @ birth. We even scheduled my csection for the last week of March. I asked my Dr. If i did go early what is the minimum week i would avoid NICU and she said 35 weeks so that is my next goal.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. im trying to accept it. i just nevre thought there would be difficulties lol :wacko: 

abigoma jonathon weighed 4lb2oz at 31 weeks and 7lb2oz at 36 weeks. he woulda been a 9 pounder if i made it to my induction at 39 weeks


----------



## Agiboma

@Ich dont get to down in the dumps bfing is not easy and unfortunetly its made to look like its so natural and every baby is just a natural feeder and that is so not the case. My friend had a full term baby and he just refused to bf she was just beside herself but the little guy never took to the breast despite all efforts he just preferred his bottle. So i got my CS scheduiled for 38 weeks thats teh latest they want me to go because of my previous cs, im just hoping to get to 35 weeks


----------



## wunderful78

Ich I agree with what the other ladies have said , I've known mums to bf then have their third or forth child and it just didn't work out , these mums are been thee before professional hehe breast feeders lol, I'm having my second baby and I will also try bf but if I can't I will be upset just like you are ..... But you know what you've done such a fantastic job cooking johnothan and the mum you are shouldn't reflect boob or bottle hun x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Any tips on keeping you're supply if breast milk when you're pumping?? My lo is in nicu and I want to build my supply while she's there... It's so hard to make it to the pump every 2-3 hrs. Is every 4 hours bad?


----------



## ShelbyLC

Have you asked the NICU if they have a pumping room? Mine did and I never even realized it until the week the girls went home. Would have made life so much easier.

Every 2-3 hours during the day is ideal, but I know how hard that is. I definitely wouldn't go more than 4 hours between pumps in the day and 5 at night. Drinking (cow's) milk is supposed to help your supply, as well as eating oatmeal.

I wish I could offer more advice, but I don't really have any. Mine just came naturally.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

well looks like i'm officially joining you guys :( cervix dropped to 2.6 and funneling, booked in for a stitc tomorrow morning. fx all goes well for me a bean


----------



## Tink_0123

Sweet, GL on your stitch placement tomorrow! :flower:

Prayer and Ich, no advice on bf'ing or maintaining your milk supply, but I hope the both of you are able to figure something out that will work best for your situation :hugs:

Baby, hope everything went well in your stitch removal. :hugs:

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing great and still cooking those precious babies :hugs: to all.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Have any of you ladies had any sinus problems during pregnancy I think mine are acting up my ears hurt so much


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Have any of you ladies had any sinus problems during pregnancy I think mine are acting up my ears hurt so much

Havent had any ear pain, but I do have a stuffy nose most of the time which makes it a bit difficult to breathe.

Are you feeling anything other than ear pain??


----------



## DAYDAY24

Stuffy nose and head feels cloudy


----------



## Agiboma

@day i have sinus issues been batteling with teh flu for over a month now and prior to that stuffy nose, no advice just wanted you to know your not alone.
@prayerful i pumped every four hour with an automated madela pump and my supply really came in i even woke up int eh night to do it and drink lots of water, oats and i heard dark beer also works well.


----------



## Tink_0123

Day, I think it might be a common pregnancy symptom or you might be coming down with something. Sorry im not much help.. Hope the discomfort eases sweetie. :flower:

Abi, hope you feel better from your flu :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladies


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Tink, hospital was sooo busy on labour ward this morning I have it rescheduled for tomorrow now, hopefully when I phone in the morning I can go get it removed then. It doesn't really make that much difference but I was psyched up for it this morning and now I have to go through it all again tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Agiboma

good luck tommorrow baby


----------



## sweetbuthyper

ok so i feel like i need to pee constantly but very little there when i go most of the time, is it likley just baby sat on my bladder? they did a dip urine test today and it was fine.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey day :) - as with all things in twin pregnancy, the congestion is triple that in a singleton pregnancy! I literally couldnt breath throughout, and actually felt as tho my throat was closed off at night. My snoring was embarrassing lol. Within a week of delivery I began to feel my old self again and sounded less like a pig when I slept ;) xxx

Sweet - the need to pee sensation is normal hun and probably just baby getting comfy on your bladder. Have you had the stitch yet? Xx

Baby - good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Prayer - I had a 2yr old at the time and found it impossible to pump more than 4 times a day. My schedule was approx 10, 3, 7, 11 and that kept my supply going for 6mths (I got around a pint a sitting). I didnt do anything special with my diet, just ate regularly and well xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

cheers lizzie figured it was just worried at ever slight twinge till tomorrow at the min. 

Stitch is booked for tomorrow morning have to be at the hospital for 7:30am cervix is still a good lenght at 2.6cm ( that is still good right) but the funneling is why they are stitching there planning the Shirodkar cerclage.


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich, I took weeks to come to terms with not being able to bf my first baby beyond 3wks. Looking back now I wish I had given up sooner rather than struggle on for those 3wks making myself and him miserable. It was never going to happen because its not something he took to naturally - not his fault nor mine, just one of those things. Enjoy your little man lovely Ich and don't give it another thought (tho I'm sure you will ;)), you're doing a great job and there's so much more you can offer him as a loving Mom :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

2.6 is a brilliant length Sweet (considering you have IC), and there is still plenty of time to get the stitch. The shirodkar is 'stitch gold' and held my two little 'porkers' in place for the duration and very much against the odds lol. Good luck honey, you'll feel easier knowing the stitch is there xxx


----------



## huskyowner

Hello everyone, sorry its been a long 5 nearly 6 months since I posted on here. A LOT has happened. Think I witched myself by posting on here as literally a day later I had a bleed. Went into hospital as emergency same day (Sat) found waters were bulging past stitch. Waters went on the Monday, stitch out on Tues. Sat on labour ward for 6 hours to check if I went into labour. Nothing. So more and more antibiotics and after a different consultant telling me to go for a walk even though I was bed bound by another (eyes roll lol) contractions started on and off. So sent back to bed, like duh what did he think would happen lol. Contractions then started in earnest on the monday eve a whole week after waters going. Only for 1 doc to tell me there was no way I was in labour as my waters hadnt gone like WTF!!! they went a week before I told her lol. Baby Owain then arrived at 7.30 on the Tues morning weighing 2lb 8 oz at 26+3. Scored and apgar 8 then a 10!! Good boy. Ventilated only for less than 24 hours then on to CPAP. Then bam roughly 2 weeks later the dreaded NEC. Were told to christen him, there was no more they could do. Only time would tell. But he held on a little miracle. Only to recover and it happened again and again. 3 times in total. Wont go into too many details but if anyone with the same situation would like to ask any questions fire away for more details. Anyhow the little miracle held on and pulled though. Came home on the 18th of Nov 6 days before due date. He is now over 10 lb and doing well. Starting on solids and has finally been signed off for his eyes as they were affected by all the ventilation.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0104-1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0105.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0110-1.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0154-1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## huskyowner

Those are a few pics of when he was in hospital, the first a couple of hours after he was born the next from 2 days old. Then the last from when he finally got over the NEC and first time we hald him in about 6 weeks properly. Cant thank the staff at Singleton enough for what they did. I will upload a pic later of him now


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Have you asked the NICU if they have a pumping room? Mine did and I never even realized it until the week the girls went home. Would have made life so much easier.
> 
> Every 2-3 hours during the day is ideal, but I know how hard that is. I definitely wouldn't go more than 4 hours between pumps in the day and 5 at night. Drinking (cow's) milk is supposed to help your supply, as well as eating oatmeal.
> 
> I wish I could offer more advice, but I don't really have any. Mine just came naturally.

My supply is pretty good. A little over 1000 ml a day. I pump every 3-4 hrs in the day and once at night. I'm trying to increase lol . I want to stockpile before she comes home. I have about 30 frozen milk bags in the deep freezer and 30 in nicu. They have a pumping room in the nicu. I have oatmeal every other day and drink fennel tea every other day when I don't eat oatmeal. It sounds silly but I want to load up my deep freezer before she gets here. With my first baby I stopped bf at 3-4 months. When she came home I was back at work. I want to do better this time. They increased her feeds to 21ml every 3 hrs and tpn comes off in the am. They said the c pap comes off between this and next Thursday. :) I got my steri strips off of my c section today and my dr said I can start mild exercises :)


----------



## lch28

omg prayerful. thats amazing. wtf is wrong with me?!? lol. i get an OUNCE out of both boobs combined every time i pump..

lizzie, you are such a sweet heart and have made me feel so much better :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

huskyowner said:


> Those are a few pics of when he was in hospital, the first a couple of hours after he was born the next from 2 days old. Then the last from when he finally got over the NEC and first time we hald him in about 6 weeks properly. Cant thank the staff at Singleton enough for what they did. I will upload a pic later of him now


Wow congrats on your little fighter. My son was a 25 weeker who also had a case of NEC in the NICU it was super scarry, they only gave him tpn for over 1 week, so i can only imagine what you went through. My son is now a happy 30 month old and doing well.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> omg prayerful. thats amazing. wtf is wrong with me?!? lol. i get an OUNCE out of both boobs combined every time i pump..
> 
> lizzie, you are such a sweet heart and have made me feel so much better :hugs:

Ich nothing is wrong with you! The nicu nurse told me that moms to preemies tend to kick out a bit of milk as if the body knows the little preemie needs it. I'd trade a full term with no milk for a preemie with tons! Lol count your blessings Hun:) also the nicu nurse told me to do something weird. She told me to get into a zone.. She told me to surround myself with things that will remind me of her like a blanket with her scent or a picture or think of her... Then try to pump and I did it and pumped 14 ounces... It's weird. Find a quiet spot at home, relax with little guy and try again. If no improvement, don't beat yourself up. Take a good look at his little face and be happy he's here... Remember the heartache it took to get him here and enjoy your somewhat normal looking boobs. Mine look like old gym socks filled with water!ahhhhh gravity sucks.


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, glad Missy is doing so well. Thats great about your milk supply, hope u get to stock up before she comes home which should be pretty soon. FX :thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful its is great your doing well pumping, and missy will be home soon enough.
@Ich dont get down in the dumps you got to much to enjoy


----------



## chocolatecat

Husky he's lovely. It sounds like a very long few months in nicu. So pleased he's home with you.

Listening to all this talk of breast feeding is making my boobs ache! I so Hope I can do it. I'm too lazy for bottles! But I Just want her to arrived safely, so I can try. I keep thinking about the birth, and whether she'll be premature and I won't get to hold her...
I was also talking to a friend about c section's. Part of me wants to choose one as I'll so worry about her in labour, feels like a section would be safest for her,and would mean my stitch stays in, for next time. But of course I don't really want a section however some unicornate uterus don't have the strength to push a baby out...sigh. too early to be thinking about it I know. But what are your thoughts? If I make it to 35, schedule a section at 37 or risk an emergency one?
Quinn was vaginal BTW.


----------



## baby_maybe

*Husky*- your baby boy is gorgeous, congratulations :)
*Sweet* - hope your suture placement went well this morning and you're starting to recover from the spinal :hugs: One of my sutures was done on a fairly decent length cervix with funnelling and it got me to 40+6.
*Prayerful* - sounds like missy is doing great and so are you with your pumping, when I was pumping I got a crazy amount and also the thing with pictures and blankets I got told to do as well and it really does make a difference to how much you get :)
*Chocolat* - your questions about sections versus vaginal delivery are probably better answered by your consultant, but personally I'd rather try vaginal over section given the choice. If I had to I'd go with a section, but probably only if I'd been advised that it was the best for the baby.

AFM - I'm stitch free :happydance: It came out easily and quickly, no pain at all from it. I have a little spotting, but just from where he pulled it through. Little monster went really wriggly after though while they were trying to monitor him, so much so the midwife had to sit next to the bed and hold the disc onto my bump to keep contact. I think he was trying to tell her something :haha: Anyway I'm home now and baby evacuation procedures will commence forthwith! My next appointment is weds next week with the consultant again and we get to see which way he's laying, the midwife today seemed to think that his head is slightly off to the left of my pelvis which is closer than its been all pregnancy, so hopefully this means he's getting himself into the right place at last!

Hope all you other ladies are doing well too :hugs:


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

im so happy you have your stitch out and it was pain free... 
lets hope its all goes problem free like that for u....
getting my stitch out in 2 weeks...x


----------



## Hope2302

@ husky, so thankful your little boy is home with you and he is doing well. Kicked NEC 3 times isn't a joke. Very dreadful that thing called NEC
@ baby, congrats on the stitch coming out. It's a waiting game now on when lil man makes an appearance
@ iCh, you are doing well as it is, don't let the milk supply get you down. Your lil one is healthy and happy that's the most important thing
@ prayerful, yay! For the Cpap coming off soon. You get to see her lovely face all the time in all of its glory
@ tink, cute bump pics. Wish I had been consistent with doing mine
@ agiboma, good size for your lil man. 32 weeks! Awesome.
I do hope everyone is doing great.
Baby is really low here and it does seem uncomfortable. I am getting strong jabs in my bits. I have always felt him low but it seems to have extended further. I am just hoping for at least 5 more weeks with him still cooking. Praying.


----------



## Hope2302

Also I have felt baby kick low throughout. I was of he impression that he should be kicking high at his stage. So feeling him in my upper belly and ribs.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Missy hit the 3 pound mark and she's off tpn


----------



## A1983

Hello ladies, I do hope you don't mind me messaging you on here I just need some quick advice, please tell me if I should post elsewhere! 

Im 16w pregnant and a worrier..I also read a lot of stories that haven't helped my worry but I feel if I can do something about it is indeed worth looking into! I have no reason to believe I have an IC, but neither do lots of women who do, I did have a d&e last summer following a [email protected] have a private scan booked to measure my cervix next weekend but what I wanted to know is can, through a scan this early and if cervix is a good length, IC be prevented~for example can you have a scan at 20w and cervix be fine, and then still go on to have an IC in the following weeks? If so you can't be scanned every week-especially if first one shows cervix to be ok?!

I spoke to my mw today (UK) who said they wont scan me at 20w as no need-I have no reason to have it-plus they don't use progesterone or stitches anymore??! At this rate ill be paying privately to have scans fortnightly. ..but then an IC could still occur/dilate in between scans? My mw also said 'if you haven't had any spotting or liquid loss you'll be ok'..but it'll be too late by then if I were to experience that!

Thank you for reading and any answers will be MUCH appreciated


----------



## Hope2302

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Missy hit the 3 pound mark and she's off tpn

That is great news! She is amazing!


----------



## TLM21

hello ladies, I've been reading some of the posts in here and can totally identify. currently 23 Weeks, stitch placed at 14 Weeks, funneling since 21 Weeks, last measure of 2.9 cervical length. in bed rest most of the time, only get up to the kitchen or bathroom. probably driving everyone crazy around me. trying my best to stay positive, every time I feel something different trying to not freak out! counting hours and days to get to 28 Weeks and further ...


----------



## Hope2302

A1983 said:


> Hello ladies, I do hope you don't mind me messaging you on here I just need some quick advice, please tell me if I should post elsewhere!
> 
> Im 16w pregnant and a worrier..I also read a lot of stories that haven't helped my worry but I feel if I can do something about it is indeed worth looking into! I have no reason to believe I have an IC, but neither do lots of women who do, I did have a d&e last summer following a [email protected] have a private scan booked to measure my cervix next weekend but what I wanted to know is can, through a scan this early and if cervix is a good length, IC be prevented~for example can you have a scan at 20w and cervix be fine, and then still go on to have an IC in the following weeks? If so you can't be scanned every week-especially if first one shows cervix to be ok?!
> 
> I spoke to my mw today (UK) who said they wont scan me at 20w as no need-I have no reason to have it-plus they don't use progesterone or stitches anymore??! At this rate ill be paying privately to have scans fortnightly. ..but then an IC could still occur/dilate in between scans? My mw also said 'if you haven't had any spotting or liquid loss you'll be ok'..but it'll be too late by then if I were to experience that!
> 
> Thank you for reading and any answers will be MUCH appreciated

Medical practitioners are a bit funny if you haven't had a history of preterm birth or second trimester loss a lot of the time they won't scan your cervix as they have no reason to believe anything is wrong. Try not to worry so much unless you are having pressure, blood, unusual discharge.

I was scanned from13 weeks because I had a 24 weeker previously. I had a scan at 19 weeks showing a length of about 5cm and the next scan at 21 weeks was 0.7mm so yes, things do change quickly. Had a stitch put in ASAP. And I don't know what your MW is thinking saying stitches and progesterone are not used anymore. I live in the uk and am on progesterone. Try not to worry so much.


----------



## Agiboma

@TLM welcome.
@ hope i am aslso wiching LO stays baking for you till term
@baby yeah for satitch removal
As for me im just looking fwd to my csection in the next 6 weeks and meeting my daughter


----------



## baby_maybe

TLM21 said:


> hello ladies, I've been reading some of the posts in here and can totally identify. currently 23 Weeks, stitch placed at 14 Weeks, funneling since 21 Weeks, last measure of 2.9 cervical length. in bed rest most of the time, only get up to the kitchen or bathroom. probably driving everyone crazy around me. trying my best to stay positive, every time I feel something different trying to not freak out! counting hours and days to get to 28 Weeks and further ...

Welcome to the thread tlm. Well done for reaching 23 weeks only one more till viability :) Your cervical length is still good even though you have the funnelling. Keep up the good work of cooking your baby :)


----------



## TLM21

thanks ladies for a nice welcoming. I'm sure you probably feel as blessed as I do to have found such a wonderful group of people that are kinda going through the same ad you are. I find that staying.calm is one of the hardest things, I'm.usually up about 30 to 45 min a day on and off, just wondering if I should be up more time or less? the Dr doesn't seem concern but I guess they are used to it...


----------



## Agiboma

@tlm we got a great group here on bnb, i spend a lot of time on this thread and also in teh preemie section which is another set of wonderful ladies


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Tlm and welcome :flower: Glad you found your way here, and pleased that you have chosen us to share your journey with :hugs:

A1983 - I'm guessing you're super anxious after your early mc and worried sick something might happen in this pregnancy - totally understandable. You're probably going to be fine, since lots of women have d&c and most don't have any lasting effects IC related. Because you're worried private scans are a good idea, if nothing else but to out your mind at rest.

Hope is right that stitches and meds are given to women in need, but it is notoriously difficult to get clinicians to take notice and acknowledge IC even after 1 or 2 mid pregnancy losses :( If you find that your cervix is looking on the shorter side of normal, then you need to think about getting someone to take notice, but I am sure it won't come to that and your cervix will be normal throughout. If by 24wks (if you have private scans till then)the length is still good then you can be pretty certain all is ok cervix-wise, and begin to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Good luck xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey choco - I've had vaginal and surgical deliveries and can vouch for both in the right circumstances, My section was planned and was by far the most calm birthing experience I have ever had. The recovery was slow but manageable despite having 4 kids inc. newborn twins to look after. It was the inevitable choice for me because my baby A was breech (automatic section criteria with twins). I would happily have a section again if necessary, but if I'm honest only if it was medically necessary. I would be equally happy to deliver vaginally again too if circumstances allowed. My vaginal deliveries didnt run smooth, but I'd still opt for it in preference purely because I believe it is better for baby when it's straight forward. 

Yours is a dilemma because you have a genuine case for a section, but a vaginal delivery might be ok too. Just know that a planned section is nothing to worry about hun if it does become inevitable. Why not wait and see how you feel? I didn't have my section booked until 34wks so I kept an open mind til then and let things unfold. You'll probably find that things become clearer in your mind as time moves on - whatever you do don't stress about it, the right thing will happen in the end :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Dayday - you ok? Xx

Love and hugs to all you lovelies :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

thanks Lizzie- and thanks for being in the forum giving all of us some peace of mind. I was wondering have you ever heard of ic being hereditary? my mom had to have cerclages done for me and my brother. I have also heard of some type of band to keep baby higher in your belly, the Dr said the baby is fine where it is, but whenever I feel a lower kick I get nervous.
thanks again to everyone in the forum


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yes im ok lizzie. Thanks for asking just trying to sleep sickness away lol . How are you ?


----------



## A1983

Thank you so much for your replies  yes if nhs don't listen which im expecting they wont ill have private scans every 2 weeks til 24 weeks...so 18, 21 (as nhs at 20&you never know!) and 23 weeks...and a 3D one at 26/27  and then maybe ill relax-pah!


----------



## A1983

Sorry Lizzie/other ladies-one last quick question! Do you think scans every 2 weeks is enough? I know things can drastically change in 24 hours so maybe it's an unknown answer? Thank you so much


----------



## baby_maybe

Those of us who have had cervical scans as part of our care usually only have them every two weeks and it is an unknown, but you can't have one every other day, its just not practical. If you're very worried about your cervix the only other thing you can do is put yourself on bed rest in between scans, but although you're obviously worried about this I think that would be a bit over kill. Sorry if I sound harsh at all, but I really feel that paying for private scans every 2 weeks will be enough to monitor if anything is happening to your cervix.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

A1983- I know exactly where you're coming from, but I think every 2 Weeks is a frequent as they do the scans. after my mc last year and given my moms history of ic, the Dr did a cerclage at 13.5 Weeks, and has kept seeing me every 2 Weeks, I do wish it was sooner, but it's just for my peace of mind. my anxiety level goes high moments before I go see the Dr and I also have to walk from the parking lot to the.office (short walk) so maybe it's best every.2 Weeks. rest as much as possible, it's kinda what I'm doing, and I'm trying to.read other things.to.keep me positive and strong, there are days that I think I'm driving myself crazy with alL the worrying. hang in there please, I promise I will do the same...  :kiss:


----------



## A1983

Ahhh thank you  yeah I am resting lots :-/ im doing the minimal really but obviously making food, showering and walking to and from places briefly but my work consists of sitting down and so does watching the tv and reading 

Yep ill stick to every 2 weeks-I just wanted to ask your opinions on it..it'll only be 3 scans until im 24 weeks x Goodluck TLM, it can create huge amounts of anxiety-these are our precious lo's were protecting and never wanting to let go of...but it appears the odds are in our favour. ..plus with a stitch you'll be absolutely fine


----------



## Firehol

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Any tips on keeping you're supply if breast milk when you're pumping?? My lo is in nicu and I want to build my supply while she's there... It's so hard to make it to the pump every 2-3 hrs. Is every 4 hours bad?

Sorry if already covered this. Hard to kept up with the many pages posted!! 

These early days you really need to do a minimum of 3 hours. It's not much joy getting up to pump in the night but you need to get it going and to stock up on milk. 

The unit should have a pumping room and portable ones. I used to sit by amber and pump and would always produce more after we'd had a cud and I was looking at her. Leaning forward while you do it always helped me too. 

To help milk flow, Stop caffeine. Drink PLENTY of water. 

I've been using the milk maid tea which I think works. Add a little bit of honey to it and it tastes ok. 

If your really drying up ask one of the nurses and they can get docs to get you some tablets that are meant to help. 

Good luck


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies its one of those days where I feel cabin fever. I feel so selfish to be thinking of myself.


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey ladies its one of those days where I feel cabin fever. I feel so selfish to be thinking of myself.

Don't ever feel bad for thinking of yourself! Happy Mom/Mum = Happy Baby/Babies! :hugs: I used to go out a couple times a week to keep myself from going crazy. OH works in a cafe so I would just go sit there while he worked. I was still sitting and keeping off my feet so I didn't feel too bad about it, and it was nice to get out.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Re: Cervical check frequency - I was scanned weekly, but I was carrying twins so it's a bit different. :thumbup:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby im scared to go somewhere with cervix so short it was my and husband bday last weekend and we just watched movies at home. My doc said she going to put me on hospital bedrest at 23.5. So just waiting cause im home alone till like 6 maybe at hospital ill be less bored. How are yoi and your lil women?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies i have an embarrasing problem :( im VERY badly constipated and have been for 4 days now. i am.so uncomfortable and its made me so upset today. i am just longing for the relief of an empty bowel as i have so much pressure in my bum and its really hurting. i have spoke to a doctor and been given supposotries and also some lactulose. i have read though that laxatives and especially suppositries can cause uterine contractions, which obviously i really dont want as i am only 14 weeks and with having IC it seems such a bad idea taking somthing that could cause complications for my pregnancy but at the same time i dont want to sit pushing and straining on the toilet as i dont want to put any strain on my cervix, lots of pushing cant be good with IC. so im quite stuck on what to do. i really am.very desperate to make this constipation to go away and all the pressure. does anyone have any advice at all? any would be welcome as im so desperate :( :( :(


Just to add i have also tried lots of fibre in my diet, i have ate lots of fruit including prunes and drank lots of water but still no luck x


----------



## DAYDAY24

Twinkle have you tried prune juice


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi day day yes i have been having prunes and prune juice for 3 days now and it hasnt helped :(


----------



## ShelbyLC

At the hospital, you'll have a lot more "visitors." The nurses, the nurse assistants, the dietary ladies, the housekeeping ladies, the ultrasound techs, and the doctors of course. (OH is reading over my shoulder and says, "And the boob doctors!" by which he means lactation consultants. :haha:) Being there might be a bit more exciting at first, but it will get old after a while. But being stuck in the hospital is better than being stuck in the NICU.


My girls are great - just getting over a growth spurt while nearly killed us all. Sleep is a hit or miss. Some nights it's great and some nights it's awful. Thinking about starting a bedtime routine soon maybe, to see if that helps.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Twinkle try increasing fiber rich foods I know when I get constipated I eat fiber bars .

Shelby lol bob doctor .aww I cant wait not to be able to sleep cause of our lil men and not because of stress.


----------



## baby_maybe

Twinkle, you could try fybogel if you're in the uk, sorry cant remember if you've said where you are before. You can get it off the shelf in most pharmacies and it's always worked for me. It's perfectly safe in pregnancy too :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

TLM21 said:


> thanks Lizzie- and thanks for being in the forum giving all of us some peace of mind. I was wondering have you ever heard of ic being hereditary? my mom had to have cerclages done for me and my brother. I have also heard of some type of band to keep baby higher in your belly, the Dr said the baby is fine where it is, but whenever I feel a lower kick I get nervous.
> thanks again to everyone in the forum

Hi hun, IC can be hereditary in some cases (genetic lack of fibrous tissue some people) and it may well be that both you and your Mum share this trait, but this is rare and more likely a coincidence that you have both experienced the problem. 

The band is for a prolapsed uterus (totally seperate issue) and holds the womb up in place during pregnancy. Prolapse is common and not usually harmful in pregnancy, especially from week 20 when the uterus moves up into the abdomen anyway. Most women dont have a severe enough prolapse to warrant a band, but in some cases it is used if the uterus actually protrudes outside the body - yikes!! Hope that helps xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hey guys i'm home now :) 

suture was a sucess altho apparently my cervix was very short :(, its in now tho and the contractions i had yesterday are under control. I am quiet uncomfortable as i predicted due to my spine curve they had problems getting the spinal in it took 5 attempts and they were ready for putting me under when it finally took. I've stopped bleeding, have mild cramps but thats it fx all stays well

I am on progesterone supositorys and nifelexine sp? to keep the contractions under control. have to have my blood pressure checked daily by midwife altho thats not going so well yet as i couldn't get hold of her and when she rang back the doctors didn't tell her to ring my mobile as requested as the house phone is rubbish and dead, so i missed her call hospital is going to try getting her in the morning but i will also try. 

being reviewed at my 20 week scan next tuesday and it should fx all being well stay in now till the 10th june


----------



## TLM21

twinkle- it all depends where you live, my Dr gave me a powder called Miralax, so far I've been going every other day, not sure if it's just my body, I really haven't noticed much difference, I've only been taking it for 3 days. my Dr also gave me a prenatal vitamin that has a softener in it, again not sure if that's what is making, me go, but I suppose I better than nothing. good luck
Lizzie- thanks for answering my ?s.
does anyone get menstrual like cramps, not super painful, but enough to be a but bothersome, I'm drinking lots of water, they can last half an hour to a couple of hours, I just want to know if it's normal


----------



## wunderful78

Tlm it's interesting , my doctors don't think mine is hereditary well they don't say they just brush it off , my mother lost 2,boys at 19-20 weeks my sister was at 30 weeks and I was on time but mum spent 3 months in hospital and was dilated that whole time! My sisters 1st was ok two weeks early , her 2nd a boy 24 weeks and she lost her last at 20 weeks ;( my mum is adopted so that's as far back as I can go , all this has made me very paranoid in my pregnancy , my daughter was 30 weeks and I'm now almost 27week the longest our family has carried a boy :)) yay for me a s my dr ;)


----------



## TLM21

wunderful 78-my Dr said that he hasn't read any studies that there could be a genetic predisposition, in his experience he has noticed a slight relation. he has treated me like it is, even with my mc last year. I think you shouldn't be worried, you are already at 27 Weeks, so before you know it you will be in the so desired 30s.
congratulations on being this far already!


----------



## mme

Hi ladies
I had a scan last week after been on the progesterone for 2weeks and my cervix was the same at 17mm :). Go back next weds for another scan and I just hope there is no change again

Twinkle - I am the same I'm having a lot of trouble releasing my bowels. I have fibregel sachets (in uk), lots of orange juice, bran flakes, figs and prunes to try and help. It's not nice at all and I hope you are sorted soon.

Chocolatecat - HI, I too am from sheffield and under Jessops


----------



## sisrael

Twinkle-I take Colace twice a day and I'm on a prenatal vitamin with a stool softener too and I go about every other day. It really helps! Prunes didn't work for me at all :(


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey everyone hope all is well. My missy hit 31 weeks today. She's off c pap still weighing 3 pounds, no more picc line ( iv) and taking 27 ml every 3 hours. I'm so proud of her! I'm feeling better. Very tired. I still require a nap during the day. I can't sleep all through the night yet. My incision is good. I was able to snuggle and kiss missy today and looked at and thought I would be crazy to do this again. Lol then again I love my babies... Hmm call me crazy! 
Ich how's it going?
Tink?
Hope?
All new gals hang in there and keep distracted :)
Hey Lizzie
Shelby, sounds like you got a handle on the twin thing :)


----------



## Hope2302

@ prayer, glad to know missy is getting closer to home each day. Well done to you too for doing a good job with another child to think about. How is your older one doing? As she seen her sister? Good to know you are healing well to.x!


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful 27ml q 3hr that is great, way to go missy


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hope2302 said:


> @ prayer, glad to know missy is getting closer to home each day. Well done to you too for doing a good job with another child to think about. How is your older one doing? As she seen her sister? Good to know you are healing well to.x!

Big sister is good! She's only seen her sister through picture because its flu season and its against policy:(


----------



## lch28

wow so much to catch up on!

prayerful im so glad to hear about Missy :happydance:

Jonathan is wonderful he had his second pediatrician appt yesterday , he is back at his birth weight + 6 oz! he gained 9 oz in 8 days . they said that that was great - is that too much though? lol, just wondering! also, they said he doesnt need to come back till he is 2 months old . is that the norm?

and he has an ultrasound in 2 weeks for his kidneys hope everythings alright


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> wow so much to catch up on!
> 
> prayerful im so glad to hear about Missy :happydance:
> 
> Jonathan is wonderful he had his second pediatrician appt yesterday , he is back at his birth weight + 6 oz! he gained 9 oz in 8 days . they said that that was great - is that too much though? lol, just wondering! also, they said he doesnt need to come back till he is 2 months old . is that the norm?
> 
> and he has an ultrasound in 2 weeks for his kidneys hope everythings alright

Last week my girls gained 6oz in 5 days. I asked how much they should gain and the nurse said 1/2 to 1 ounce per day. :thumbup: So glad he's doing well!


----------



## lch28

:happydance: good to know thanks shelby! how much do the girls eat at each feeding?


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi mmc - who do you see at Jessops? Are you in the PTL clinic? 

Thanks for the responses to my c sections questions, far too early to be thinking about it,but it was on my mind. One of my best friends is getting married 2 weeks before my edd, so I was trying to figure out if I could go (will be 4 hours away) and my new nephew 's christening is 3 weeks after my Edd, so also figuring if I'll feel like sitting in car 7 hours to get there. I like that I'm able to think my baby will be full term, but some days I have no confidence at all.

Anyway all o f that seems irrelevant right now. I Just found out my best friend has cervical cancer. She's still waiting to hear if it's spread and if she'll need a hysterectomy and chemo etc. Crossing all my fingers for her. She doesn't yet have kids,and isn't quite ready,but I think the choice being taken away will hit her hard. I wanted to ask you all for suggestions for what I can do to support her? Distractions,nice things,what to not say....
I'm hoping so hard they leave her uterus and stitch up her cervix, (meaning she might be one of us one day, which is the best I can Hope for ).
Desperate for me to not need bed rest so I can support her through this! 

lovely to hear the babies, bumps and stitches are well.


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> :happydance: good to know thanks shelby! how much do the girls eat at each feeding?

I'm currently offering 4 ounces at each feeding. Sometimes they leave 1/2 to 1 ounce and sometimes they finish. If they do finish and they still seem hungry, I offer another 2 ounces. They went through a growth spurt earlier in the week, lasted 3 days, and they went from taking 15oz a day to 19-24oz a day. I honestly couldn't tell you how much/how often they ate today since OH had the day off work and did most of the feedings. I have 4 bottles totaling 16oz written down but I think they each actually had 5. Bad Mommy moment. :blush:


----------



## wunderful78

Glad everyone and their babies are doing so great ;) 

Sometimes I read too much about this sort of thing and I make myself sick with fear , I've got my ultrasound next Friday ( a week away) for growth and I guess cervix and fluid check , also have my gd test scheduled, I'm measuring 2+ weeks ahead and I'm so paranoid it's too much fluid! So read up about this then came into information about how it could be something wrong with baby swallowing and also about pprom and cord prolapse , :( this will be my last baby the worry this time around is sending me crazy


----------



## Agiboma

@wunderful stay away from google it does no good, perhapes baby is just a big baby so try not to worry much about it


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey Wunderful I've got polyhydramnios and so far it doesn't seem to be anything other than one of those things. No sign of pprom and my consultant said that there is more chance of having a bizarre accident in the home than cord prolapse occurring. Hope that puts your mind at rest a little. I've measured 2-3 weeks ahead all the way through too.


----------



## ShelbyLC

This is completely off topic, but...It's 7AM and Britton has been asleep since around 11 last night! :happydance:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies I have been feeling like pulling pains in cervix dont know if its because I babies kicks are stronger or stitch


----------



## lch28

omg shelby thats amazing! Jonathan was up every hour last night :nope: i am running on pure adrenaline. oh and iced coffee.


----------



## ShelbyLC

She slept for another 2 hours after I posted that - for a total of a bit more than 9! :happydance:

I'm sorry Jonathan didn't sleep much :nope: It's good you have coffee though - I can't stand the stuff :haha:


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies,

Glad to see everyone is doing well!! Welcome to the new ladies! :flower:

Prayer, glad Missy is doing so well overall. Congrats on the pumping, thats an awesome amount you're able to express.. It'll do Missy loads of good! Hope you're recovering well also hun! As always you and Missy are in my thoughts. :hugs:

Shelby, glad T & B are doing so well. They're beyond adorable! :cloud9:

Ich, How are you feeling?? glad Jonathan is doing wonderfully :hugs: hopefully he'll start developing a sleep schedule soon so you can get some shut eye too :flower:

Lizzie, how are you doing?

Baby, yay for stitch removal! Hopefully your prince won't keep you waiting for long hehe..

Abi, Congrats on reaching 32 weeks!! Getting closer and closer to term. :happydance:

Day, I don't have an answer or any advice as far as the discomfort you're feeling hun, but I hope you feel better. Keep drinking tons of water and rest as much as you can. :hugs:

Wunderful, try to stay off google as most of the stories on there are fairly negative and rather than give u peace of mind they stress you out more. You've done super well getting as far as you have and will reach much further, just remain positive through this journey. 

Chocolate, hope everything's well on your end. Sorry to hear about your friend, will keep her in my thoughts.

Sweet, glad your suture went well, hope you have a quick recovery!

Hope everyone else is doing great!!

AFM, yesterday I had my ob appt, everything is well only gained 2 pounds in two weeks. Bump is measuring 34 cm, next appt will be at 33+5, they will do the swab for GBS then, hoping its negative. Also, they scheduled my next growth scan for next Weds, Feb 13th, really hoping she will be in a good position to do a 3d scan. Will have CL checked as well, not looking forward to that tho lol.
My countdown continues till 36 weeks when ill be off bed rest, although Im looking forward to making it beyond 37 weeks. There are SOOOO many things I've been wanting to do all this time and want to them all when im off bed rest, just don't want to over do it. 

Sorry for the long post ladies, hope you get all the way down here without getting bored lol.. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@ tink i just noticed our due dates are only 2 days apart lol. I got my csection scheduled for the next 6 weeks and kinda scared not sure why, with M i was not afraid because everything happened so fast. But this time as its planned its different.
@day i am not sure about that pain so i dont know what to say, maybe some of the other ladies have expereinced this


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Tink, no sign of him yet! lol

Day - I used to get shooting pains every now and then in my cervix area, when I asked the consultant he said it was probably just the stitch pulling a bit. If you are worried please phone your ob :hugs:


----------



## wunderful78

Day I've had them a bit also , they only last a second or two but can be quite painful


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yes only have once in a while too


----------



## TLM21

congratulations to those who have their precious babies, to those that are far along in their journey, and to those hanging in, counting the days (that's me).
day- I had the very same feeling by 20 weeks, still have them. the Dr again did not seemed alarmed when I asked him. I just try to rest and drink plenty of water.those pain/pulls or even pinch sensations go away by themselves, that's what I have experience... sorry don't have an answer as they occur


----------



## mme

chocolatecat said:


> Hi mmc - who do you see at Jessops? Are you in the PTL clinic?
> 
> Thanks for the responses to my c sections questions, far too early to be thinking about it,but it was on my mind. One of my best friends is getting married 2 weeks before my edd, so I was trying to figure out if I could go (will be 4 hours away) and my new nephew 's christening is 3 weeks after my Edd, so also figuring if I'll feel like sitting in car 7 hours to get there. I like that I'm able to think my baby will be full term, but some days I have no confidence at all.
> 
> Anyway all o f that seems irrelevant right now. I Just found out my best friend has cervical cancer. She's still waiting to hear if it's spread and if she'll need a hysterectomy and chemo etc. Crossing all my fingers for her. She doesn't yet have kids,and isn't quite ready,but I think the choice being taken away will hit her hard. I wanted to ask you all for suggestions for what I can do to support her? Distractions,nice things,what to not say....
> I'm hoping so hard they leave her uterus and stitch up her cervix, (meaning she might be one of us one day, which is the best I can Hope for ).
> Desperate for me to not need bed rest so I can support her through this!
> 
> lovely to hear the babies, bumps and stitches are well.

Hi
I'm seeing mr joki under fmu. What about you?
What is ptl clinic?

We are the same with the weddings. My best friend gets married 4 weeks before my dd, hubby's friend the day after my dd and a cousin 4 weeks after my dd. I have not been to a wedding for years and now we have 3 all round my dd:haha:

In reply to your friend with the cervical cancer there is not much you can say. Cervical cancer is the reason for my ic. I had to have that much hacked away that there is not enough to play with for stitch. I was lucky though that I can still have children. At the time I was terrified and I'm still under the Jessops for regular colposcopy's even though I have been ok since the op 6 years ago. My hubby tried his best to keep me busy but you can't forget what's going on. Just make her aware that you are there day or night and don't be a stranger. Some of my Friends did not know how to act around me so they kept away when I really could have done with the company.


----------



## lch28

Jonathan is doing well! Im all freaked that im over feeding him though. He has about 26 oz per day - 3 oz every 2-3 hours. if i give him less he is absolutely hysterical. any FF mommy's have any input?


----------



## Agiboma

@Ich babies let you know what they need if he needs more he will let you know, he is taking as much as he needs now so dont freak out just foloow his cues. MY son had growth spurts where he took a lot more and then he started intervals of cluster feeding he literally fed for hours at a go. Babies always let you know what they need, so just go along with it, i found that easiest for me.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hey all i'm doing ok had a bit of a scare yesterday had some brighht red bleeding went to hospital and got checkd, stitch fine, baby fine and all the cramping i had before the bleed disappeared, they wanted me to stay in however they put me on the maternity ward full of ladys in early labour and i signed my self out, mainly because i felt the stress of being in out weighed any risks of me going home. It took them 3 hours to get a doctor to come see me by which time i had stopped bleeding for over 2 1/2 hours and an hour to get discharged, so i'd not had bleeding for 4 hours nearly when i left, 

midwifes been this morning blood pressure slightly lower than usual but is fine, i really stressed with the hospital tho, i was ment to have heparin on the wednesday night, my chart says it was signed for but i never recieved it, asked midwife about complaints shes going to bring me a form but tried to fob me off with they were busy blah blah, and it will have had no effect, well hang on the consultant went to a lot of effort to find my drug card ect after surgery to prescribe the heparin in the first place, if it wasn't needed she wouldn't have bothered, just praying its not had an effect, and a bit teary about it really, i'm wondering if the bleed was because i lost a clot or something that shouldn't have been there midwife has said it wont be and any bleed will be from the cervix or womb ( which apparently if i stayed they would have checked which is bull as they planned to discharge me first thing anyways and mentioned nothing about a scan) 

feel like they are trying to fob of me complaining as me just over reacting but anything could have happened if i had clotted and shouldn't have.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Ich you have me worried... That makes me feel like I'm not pumping enough for when missy comes home. Jonathan will let ya know what his tummy needs. Don't worry. How are you feeling?

Tink, countdown time. Hope Audrey is baking well ( I think that's what you said her name was :)) . Have you started getting ready for her. Make sure your and daddy's bags are packed. Word of advice, if she has clothes, get those washed and put away. It's a dreadful task I'm facing. Lol do you know how frustrating it is to try and fold a newborn onesie? Lol 
Hope all you ladies are well.
Missy is 3 pounds 2 ounces today! A few lose stools they are looking into but it should be ok. Prayers for her fx


----------



## Agiboma

@ Sending missy and your family lots of positive energy, thats my way of praying


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, Great news that Missy is putting on weight and doing so well. Hopefully the loose stools stop soon tho! Happy you're doing well too hun! :flower:

As far as the my baby prepping progress. I've been very fortunate that my mom has been staying with me permanently since I was placed on bed rest, so she's washed all of the clothes, I've folded them or put them in hangers and she's put them away already. I was trying to iron her dresses the other day while laying on the bed on my side and hurt my back a bit I guess the limited mobility and laying down propped up sideways strained my back. 

My baby bag is pretty much done, I've put preemie, newborn and 0-3 month onesies and sleepers in there since idk how big she's going to be. I already have the hand mittens, socks, blankets and a few other items in there too. My bag on the other hand is missing a few things, I have a couple of inexpensive sleeping gowns since idk if ill stain them with blood or any fluids lol. I am missing the breast pads and nipple shields, but I think I have everything else, just have to put it in the bag.


----------



## Tink_0123

Ich, hope you and Jonathan are doing well. I saw there's a snow storm close to your area. Hope it doesn't affect you guys! Will keep you and LO in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerful - I only pump 5 times a day now. Once your supply is established, it won't matter how many times/how often you pump. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

i had very painful twinges in my cervix that used to stop me in my tracks. still made it to 36 weeks :thumbup:

thanks tink! we def got hit pretty hard. OH was out snow plowing till 9 am today! 

prayerful im sure you are pumping enough dear ur doing great!!

afm Jonathan was up every 3 hours last night. SOO much better then every hour the night before!


----------



## Agiboma

@tink great your bag is all packed up i still got some things to include in mine.


----------



## Tink_0123

lch28 said:


> i had very painful twinges in my cervix that used to stop me in my tracks. still made it to 36 weeks :thumbup:
> 
> thanks tink! we def got hit pretty hard. OH was out snow plowing till 9 am today!
> 
> prayerful im sure you are pumping enough dear ur doing great!!
> 
> afm Jonathan was up every 3 hours last night. SOO much better then every hour the night before!

Im glad you and your loved ones are ok. :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Agiboma said:


> @tink great your bag is all packed up i still got some things to include in mine.

Yep, I said to myself once I reached 30 weeks I would start working on my bags. Some things in there are still subject to change, but every chance I get I go over it and add or remove things. I included different sizes since you never know how big or small babies will be once they come out. 

What date is you c-sec scheduled for??


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Prayerful - I only pump 5 times a day now. Once your supply is established, it won't matter how many times/how often you pump. :thumbup:

Cool, how do you know when it's established? Just curious. It's been 17 days of pumping. I get about 1000 ml or a bit over a day.


----------



## chocolatecat

mme - thanks so much for the advice. Sorry to hear you've been through it, but clearfor 6 years sounds very reassuring! 
We still don't know if she'll need a full hysterectomy or if she'll be able to have the traceostomy, I'm so hoping it will be that, and will hopefully then be able to have kids if she wants to. I see Dr Jivraj and had a chat with her about my friend. She was saying she'll send her off to Prof Bennett for a TAC if she does keep her uterus. She was quite reassuring about how great the care at Jessops is. Glad to hear you were happy. 
the Ptl clinic is the FMU (I just got into the habit of calling it the premature labour clinic). I was there last time under Dr Anooba, but I just have my weekly scans and see my consultant seperately, takes a lot longer, but it's worth it for the reassurance. 

had my anomaly scan on Friday, looking pretty good :) she couldn't get the heart measurements, so will return in a few weeks. Cervix down to 32 from 45mm, but still just fine. Long way to go, and going to start restricting activity a lot more next week if it goes down again. 

Sweetbuthyper - hope you're ok? Thinking about you. If you're not happy at Doncaster, are you able to come across to Sheffield. I know it changes all the time, but Jessops has been really quiet lately apparently. 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

i'm doing fine, considered transfering my parents are in sheffield but the consultant has been really great here and the labour ward were mostly good after i lost nathaniel, there just under staffed but its not a good excuss for missing meds ect. will stick it out i think but going to put in a complaint. 

hd no cramping or bleeding today and i can walk around alot better since loosing the blood yesterday infact the oh notice a change in mobility the second i lost the blood so think there was a clot or something that was causing the cramps and back pain.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> ShelbyLC said:
> 
> 
> Prayerful - I only pump 5 times a day now. Once your supply is established, it won't matter how many times/how often you pump. :thumbup:
> 
> Cool, how do you know when it's established? Just curious. It's been 17 days of pumping. I get about 1000 ml or a bit over a day.Click to expand...

Supposedly, after 6-12 weeks, your supply is established enough to drop pumps. I never went by that. I'd say it's when you're consistently getting the same(ish) amount every day for a while. I knew mine was established when I tried to quit and it didn't work :haha: Somehow, it's harder for me to quit than keep going!


----------



## chocolatecat

Glad to hear things are looking good Sweet :)

I've lost track I'm afraid, do you have a stitch or are you just being monitored?


----------



## wunderful78

7 weeks ago I thought 27weeks was an eternity away ..... Here I am ! Changing my goals from viability to 26 weeks and now I'm on the hunt for 28 weeks ! I'm just so happy 

<a href="https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1344142800z1368248400zb.png" border="0"></a>


----------



## Agiboma

@tink my section is scheduled for March 26 ill be 38 going on 39 weeks.
@Prayerful thats a great amount for 17 days in


----------



## Agiboma

congrats wunderful


----------



## TLM21

hello ladies I was just wondering I had a little sweet smell in my urine and wanted to know if it's normal, I usually do the test in the Dr's office to check for sugar in urine every 2 weeks and it comes out negative. I know it's tmi, but I don't want to worry about anything else...


----------



## Hope2302

Am glad for you wonderful!x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

choco- i do have a stitch was placed on wedsnesday as emergancy as was funelling and dropped to 2.6cm on tuesdays scan. Apparently i was very short when the stitch went in but not sure what the actual lenght was but i do gave the shirodkar rather than the mcdonald as far as am aware that was the plan and i haven't been told differently. 

just waiting for midwife to appear she will be here at some point today to check my blood pressure hoping its stable or at least within normal, i would like to stay on the nifedapene if i can as they appear to be working. but will see what the consultant says on tuesday. 

ooo and its half way day today i'm 20 weeks :) happy but will be happier when i get to v day.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone. its nice to see your all doing well and theres alot of positivity on this thread at the moment with births, stitches been removed, successful stitches been placed and goals been made :) hope this continues.

im just after any advice once again... sorry for all the questions. 

i am ready for my stitch to be placed tomorrow...im very nervous but excited at the thought my little baby will have a chance at surviving. i am unfortunatly Group B Strep pos and just wondering if any one is the same? im scared the gbs is going to be present tomorrow and its going to infect my stitch ot even worse infect my uterus causing complications... should i ask for IV antibiotics during stitch placement just to be on the safe side? i have tried to research this but had no luck just found horror stories on google. which really arnt helping this close to the stitch placement. i have read further back on this thread and there seems to be some women that was on here a few years ago with the same problem but i cant find how they went on. can any one help? i know lizzie might be able to help as shes been on this thread from.the start xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

I had iv antibiotic during surgery anyway consultant wanted them even tho no infection seen so its possible they will do them anyway to be on the safe side. try not to worry your doctors know what they are doing and will do everything they can to keep you and baby safe, i would mention that you are gbs so if they haven't noticed on your notes they know but really try not to worry x


----------



## Twinkle 3

thankyou sweetbuthyper youv calmed my nerves abit :) im also in the uk so.hopefully ill get placed on IV antibiotics same as you. i think i worry due to the unknown. i try to think to think positive but never works lol. hope your recovering well from your stitch x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

glad i could help, yeah i'm recovering well its 4 days post op and i feel back to normal, still worried but thats not going to go till this boy is fully cooked :), are you having spinal its really not as bad as i thought it would be i was in tears terrifed before going down but i was fine in surgery and i have a sezuire disorder where i fit if i get too stress and not one fit was quiet relaxed they played music in the background and i had the anesitist or her assistant by my side at all times updating me on progress and checking i was ok, i did feel sick at 1 point coz they tipped me and my blood pressure dropped but they gave me meds and i was fine after, also if you can feel anything let them know they will give you pain killers, and they will wrap you in hot towels and blankets to keep warm. 

the spinal feels like when you get dead legs coz you sat on them and they go tingly its normal to feel a pins and needles sensation when they touch you x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

ooo and also shaking/ shivering is a normal side effect of the spinal i was worried but apparently its common, but they will keep checking if you are warm enough and if ou do feel cold let them know.


----------



## Twinkle 3

happy to know your recovering well :) fingers crossed you make it to full term! thankyou for all that info thats so helpful. its made me feel so much better about tomorrow. i am having a spinal and thats the thing i am so worried about. i tend to panic easy so im hoping i can keep calm. atleast now i know what to expect and whats normal thankyou to you :) did you have to stop in over night? iv been told its a possibility depending on how i am x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

I did stop over night infact i was told by the consultant it was likley i would be in for two nights but doctors decided since i had no bleeding and they had got the contractions i had on the wednesday after my stitch under control with meds that i could go home, i have the midwife out daily at the min because one of the drugs i'm on can make blood pressure drop so they are keeping an eye on it. 

I would take stuff as if you are staying in for the night and treat it as such and if you are let out early its a bonus. They keep you in to monitor for bleeds, waters breaking and contractions, also to monitor baby if all of those are fine they will release you. 

ps they will go through all the risks before you go down to surgery scared the hell out of me but they have to do it, try not to panic and just remember they have to tell everyone the risks and they really are the worst case senorios.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

also i was only in recovery for about 20 minutes and they get the midwife ( or did in my case) who was looking after you on the ward before the op to come down and stay with you til they are ready for you to go back up. I had numb legs for about 4 hours but it started to wear off in blocks from 2 hours on wards. they will want a catheter in to start once you have feelin in you legs and can stand you should be able to get it out they will also want to make sure you can wee on your own before you can leave. the order of my feeling coming back was stomach, tops of legs, bum, and then bottom of legs. it feels odd having awake parts between numb bits but its normal.


----------



## baby_maybe

Twinkle, I'm gbs too and I didn't have any antibiotics during stitch placement or after. If you'd like some though, ask your consultant and see what their procedure is where you are.

Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@ baby look at you pretty much term congrats!!!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou sweetbuthyper and baby maybe, i feel so much calmer now after hearing your experience. It has helped me so much, im the type of person who needs to know every detail about a procedure of ill panic about the unknown and after reading of your experience i know ill be feeling alot better about what tomorrow has to bring. I was really hoping not to have a catheter in place but it sounds as though it didnt bother you much :) ill have to let you know how i get on :) hopefully all will go well x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

the catherter gave me no bother until i got feeling back as that area was one of the last to come back then i had a burning sensation i told them and they assessed the feeling in my legs and then took it out as i could walk. They put it in once i was numb, infact i didn't even realise it was in till they checked it when i was on the ward so i wouldn't worry it shouldn't bother you at all and by the time it becomes annoying they should be able to remove it.


----------



## TLM21

twinkle reading sweet's posts regarding stitch placement just took me back, even though we are in different parts of the world. my ob had mentioned the antibiotics, so I kept reminding the nurses as I was nervous. for them is s simple.procedure and you will be out before you know it. I was terrified of the spinal as I had a complication last year with it when they did a d & c only happens to 1% of the population, go figure... but this time around it was completely different and had no problems. I did go home the same day, after about 6 hours, but that's procedure here. you will b and be fine and will be happy stitch are in. u

congratulations to everyone making it one day further, each day we are all closer to a healthy baby!
it will feel so strange three day I'm not counting days our even hours...;-)


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh forgot to say I went home the same day and I never had a catheter in. I was thinking about asking for one but actually I was fine to get up and use the toilet by the time I needed to go :)


----------



## Hope2302

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi everyone. its nice to see your all doing well and theres alot of positivity on this thread at the moment with births, stitches been removed, successful stitches been placed and goals been made :) hope this continues.
> 
> im just after any advice once again... sorry for all the questions.
> 
> i am ready for my stitch to be placed tomorrow...im very nervous but excited at the thought my little baby will have a chance at surviving. i am unfortunatly Group B Strep pos and just wondering if any one is the same? im scared the gbs is going to be present tomorrow and its going to infect my stitch ot even worse infect my uterus causing complications... should i ask for IV antibiotics during stitch placement just to be on the safe side? i have tried to research this but had no luck just found horror stories on google. which really arnt helping this close to the stitch placement. i have read further back on this thread and there seems to be some women that was on here a few years ago with the same problem but i cant find how they went on. can any one help? i know lizzie might be able to help as shes been on this thread from.the start xx

I did have IV too during my emergency stitch. All the best tomorrow and here is hoping and praying for everything to go smoothly.


----------



## Hope2302

sweetbuthyper said:


> ooo and also shaking/ shivering is a normal side effect of the spinal i was worried but apparently its common, but they will keep checking if you are warm enough and if ou do feel cold let them know.

 I didn't know shivering was a side effect that explains it because I was quite calm all through but couldn't stop shivering


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou for all your advice ladies :) your all brilliant and made me feel so much better. Cant wait until the procedures done and all is ok. Its nice to to hear that alot of you have all had the cervical stitch and the procedure was successful :) x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Baby maybe when you had your stitch was the consultant bothered about the risk of infection due to gbs? I dont know if i should be worried ? Im scared the infection will be present and will infect the stitch?x


----------



## Agiboma

@hope congrats on 30 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

After my c section spinal I had bad shivers. It's very common. To those anticipating their stitch, I got a c section with just a spinal and it took about 45 mins. I felt nothing! So you guys will do lovely. My anesthesiologist was real sweet she told me the dr ran the sharpest instrument over my belly and I didn't flinch. She kept reminding that I wasn't in control and to relax. I was blessed to have such sweet staff. While getting your stitch ladies, think of that precious life inside you and you'll find courage you didn't know you had. If you get nervous easily close your eyes as you're rolled in the " theatre/ operating room" as that was the scariest part for me (I work as a nurse so I knew what all the equipment was used for). Just breathe and thing sweet thoughts. Ps shave you're legs, paint your toes and groom your whoohaa lol my stitch was an emergency so I was unprepared yikes! And I work with those people lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Twinkle - no not really, he's pretty laid back about most things though to be honest. I've swabbed for the gbs since the stitch and he won't treat it except for in labour. He completely believes that there's no point because it can be there one day and not the next.


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^ LOL Groom your woohaha, i intend to wax @ 34 weeks tmi


----------



## ShelbyLC

Shaving! :rofl: I remember when I used to do that, 10 months ago! :haha: I did actually go into my c-section with my legs freshly shaved. Everything else...nope. Honestly, after 2 weeks in the hospital, I was so over caring about that!

Also, I LOVED my spinal. I was freezing and as soon as the spinal kicked in, everything from my chest down was sooo warm. I didn't feel a thing, of course. I didn't even know they started, actually, until the anesthesiologist told me. At which point I yelled out, "WAIT! You can't start yet! Stop!" because OH hadn't come back in yet. He was brought in about 30 seconds later, but I was very concerned about him walking in and seeing my guts and stuff. :haha:

Sorry for going all off-topic! My main point: spinals are awesome. I did have the shakes after, because I was getting cold again. The nurses brought me 3 warm blankets, plus the sheet and blanket that were already on my bed. I do have one tip: if you tense up when you're nervous, consciously try not to. I was so tense that in recovery, when I finally started to relax, I got the worst headache/shoulder ache from being so tense.


----------



## lch28

Ugh i was so hairy when jonathan was born. He came early in my defense ! Lol. I didnt feel pain during the c section but i def felt them pull him out


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^ I didnt feel any pain at all just a lot of tugging, and pulling


----------



## lch28

Yeaa it felt so weird


----------



## Agiboma

^^^It totally did and my son was a 25 weeker so i can only imagine what a full term baby feels like. I even asked the nurse is it supposee to feel like this and she's like you are having a baby so be breave. I must say i have the lowest tolerance for pain, so i was scared. But the stitching up took much longer than the actual section itself.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies have an appt today was wondering can ob check cervix without a manual like looking.


----------



## Tink_0123

Day, in my understanding OB can only see if cervix is dilated by looking; however they typically do a manual exam to check on the length and firmness of the cervix. Hope this helps.. GL at your appt. :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks tink I had a manual a week and a half ago but would like her to check for dilation


----------



## chocolatecat

Just having a nice moment, she's been kicking really hard and for little bursts at time, and my Oh managed to feel some kicks! So pleased he's had that connection as he never felt Quinn. I'm not sure he ever kicked that hard.


----------



## lch28

^ i lovee seeing the kicks! lol. my belly would just move from side to side!

here are some pics of my little guy :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Jonathan Asleep 2.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9









Jonathan in his Blue Hat.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

lch28 said:


> ^ i lovee seeing the kicks! lol. my belly would just move from side to side!
> 
> here are some pics of my little guy :flower:

Cutie pie!


----------



## lch28

thank you! his tongue is always out! lol


----------



## ShelbyLC

Jonathan is sooooooo cute :cloud9:

I love his little hat!


----------



## lch28

thanks! a friend of my moms knitted it. its so cute


----------



## Hope2302

Jonathan is a cute lil fella!


----------



## lch28

:hugs: thank you!


----------



## Agiboma

Ich he is just lovely, and looks to be adding on the weight quit nicely. Enjoy mommy!!!!!


----------



## wunderful78

I may be getting a bit ahead of myself ... But I was wondering and contemplating the best action plan for delivery of this baby at full term, my 30weeker 1800gram was pretty painless I could easily do it again without any pain relief, but a full term baby is alot bigger and I'm wondering if it'll hurt so much more I should opt for an epi


----------



## ShelbyLC

Well, babies' heads are always largest and their body grows to fit (if that makes sense?) so a full term baby's head is going to be smaller in relation to its body than a 30 weeker's to its body. A full term baby's head is approximately 1/2 inch larger in diameter than a 30 weeker's. :thumbup:

ETA: Of course, the body will be larger as well; wider shoulders and such.


----------



## wunderful78

Yer the only thing that really hurt was the burning head then shoulders with my daughter , labor was pretty painless ! I just don't want to be there amongst it and regret not getting the epi. Then I don't want to be there and be pushing but nothing happening coz I can't feel ;( I think imma just go for it no epi


----------



## ShelbyLC

You can always sign the paperwork for the epidural and have it there if you need it. You don't HAVE to have it just because you signed the consent form. :flower:


----------



## wunderful78

wunderful78 said:


> Hi Guys , i have been reading this since ich was 6 weeks pregnant , ive seen so many ladies make it through on this forum , :happydance:
> 
> i wish i didnt have to be reading about all of this but there's no point roken burying my head in the sand !
> 
> previous 30+4 week girl PROM , already 3cm dialated and fully effaced before i knew about it , my first sign was my waters broken! Her name is Vaylia and she is now 4 with no issues :) thankfully
> 
> now im 22 +2 with my first boy i decided to see an ob this time :) i got my 19weekscan done and cervix was 3cm my ob was sick at the time so i just saw his midwife , i asked when my next scan was and she told me they dont do anymore after that 20weekish one !
> 
> i was 20+4 weeks when i went to hospital coz something wasnt right i had a scan the next day and i was 2.3cm with slight funnelling 6mm one side 13mm the other , another ob decided to do cerclage and i was discharged the next day on progesterone supps ,
> 
> 
> Itsbeen over a week since my cerclage and im so petrified and nervous about losing my baby :( its just the worst anguish !
> 
> my family history of boys is not good ,
> mom : 2 boys stillborn @18wks singletons , 1 girl @30 wks (my sister ) me full term though mum spent 2months in hospital was given some alcohol drip to stop contractions ?
> 
> sister full term girl , 24+5 wk boy survived with minimal problems and 16wk boy lost :(
> 
> 
> i pray to god everyday my outcome will be as good as some of you ladies here , im on bedrest ATM and i havent had a scan since my cerclage was placed , im due for one a week from today :)

 v


----------



## wunderful78

That was my first post here ;) wow flashback only 22 weeks


----------



## Agiboma

Amazing indeed congrats hun sometimes i look @ my ticker and cant beleive its me. After having a 25 weeker i am just amazed to still be pregnant.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ich, he is gorgeous :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Awww ich jonathon is gorgeous :) you must be so proud. 

Update ladies :) i had my stitch put in yesterday, im so happy its finally in, the procedure went well. Itsone of the strangest feelings not been able to feel your legs lol. I have some bleeding and a very sore and what feels like a bruised back where the spinal went in. Is this normal?x


----------



## wunderful78

I had bad back pain after my spinal block and cerclage also , for a day or two then it got better, I wasn't sure if it was the spinal block or the awkward position and my legs being numb so long ! I bled a little after my stitch too probably about 3 days and it was mixed with alot of clear discharge ew tmi , 

The leg numbing thing was weird for me too , I couldn't feel that I needed to wee and I didn't face a catherta , my first wee was massive ! 

So glad everything went well for you :) 

Agi : I know crazy right, I feel selfish sometimes wanting a full term baby when I've been lucky not to have lost any babies, but as you've had a 25wkr you can understand how scary it is


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou wunderful, its seems normal what im experiencing then :) the backpains the worst part i think, i thought spinal was ok until today when i woke up feeling bruised lol x


----------



## baby_maybe

All sounds completely normal for the day after Twinkle. So glad it went well for you. I had the soreness and bleeding for about 4 days after, although the bleeding was more like spotting after the first 24 hours or so.


----------



## TLM21

yeeee twinkle congrats on the stitch being put in, it will give you some peace of mind. 
ich- congratulations on the beautiful baby boy Jonathan!
wunderful can't wait to be in the 30s, I just joined and I was at 23, it still seems like a world away, but it has to be an awesome, congratulations on being so far along.
OMG then baby I just saw in you timeline you are at full term now! wow thats great, congratulations! I'm still trying to figure out how to put a timeline in my signature...


----------



## Agiboma

@twinkle all sounds normal to me expect the bleeding to tapper off into spotting lasting about 3 days


----------



## TLM21

:flower:
sorry ladies, posted this by mistake, still trying to learn how to work the forum


----------



## Craigswife

Hello
What a relief it is to find this thread! Its not only me having issues with IC:winkwink: Its very difficlut to find any information about it, the trouble with google is you tend to find all the horror stories, not good for me with an overactive imagination!

So, this is my story. Im an incredibly blessed mum of a 3yr old little boy who arrived at 28wks following issues with my IC for the whole of my pregnancy. At the start of that pregnancy I met with my consultant, who I must admit I felt was a bit wet behind the ears, he told me I would have frequent measurement scans to keep an eye on my cervix. All was well until 23 weeks when it had shortened and funnelled and I was immediately admitted to hospital and kept on bed rest. My consultant was really against stitching as I had a low lying placenta and was also concerned about catching the membranes by stitching so late. So he kind of just said rest and after a fortnight in hospital I was sent home, again just to rest. So, I did this and made it to 28 weeks. The day before my son arrived I felt funny, my bump felt different and I remember saying to my husband that I thought something wasn't right, but I think he had got to the point where he just humoured my constant worrying! Bless him
Anyway along came my little boy, 12 weeks early and very sick. I wont go into the ins and outs of his problems, we'll be here all day! But he amazed everyone and after we were told to have him baptised in the early hours one morning, he continued to prove everyone wrong. We were given such a gloomy prognosis we literally took one day at a time. Skip 3 years and there is this bag of energy leaping around my living room! He continued to prove everyone wrong and is now is fit healthy little boy. We're so lucky.

So after vowing we would be grateful with the one healthy child and not being able to go through that again, I now find myself pregnant!!!! We're thrilled, but tinged with worry. Im currently 16wks (+2days!) and so far everything is fine. I have a different consultant this time who has been great and very proactive. I was put on progesterone pessaries at 12 weeks, to continue until 34 weeks and had a stitch, horrayyyy! This was put in at 14 weeks and was no where near as scary as I thought and Im so glad I did. The procedure went really well, no complications, very quick and once the spinal wore off I was a bit sore overnight, but then fine and have been since (so i hope all is ok). I had a 5 day course of antibiotics after and also have to take antibiotics as a preventative against infection at 16wks and 22wks. My consultant said to carry on life as normal after the stitch apart from no sex or baths, but i cant quite allow myself to carry on as normal yet. I hear of people on bed rest after stitches and limited activity so cant quite work out why i can carry on life as normal. Im lucky that I have a desk job and can juggle my working day to fit around my needs.

I would be interested to hear what others do?

I also have a daft query too:blush: I have caught a nasty cold from my little boy, thanks for that darling, but ive developed a cough and Im worried coughing might dislodge, damage or loosen my stitch.
Honestly, I worry about so many things and it feels like this pregnancy has still got such a long way to go. I will drive myself crazy by the time I get to July, hoping I get that far!
Thanks in advance for reading my long story.


----------



## Tink_0123

TLM, how to add the ticker.. Click on any of our tickers, it'll take you to their site so you can make yours. At the end it'll give you the codes you need to put them. The code you need is the BB code, you will copy that and paste it on your signature in the "user cp," you can then preview it to make sure its correct and then save it. Once you do that itll show up on your posts. Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## Tink_0123

Welcome to the thread CraigsWife! Dont have much advice to give as I dont have a stitch in place; however, the ladies on this thread are wonderful and very knowledgeable and are more than likely to have the answers you need to put your mind at ease. Wishing you the best of luck! :flower:


----------



## Tink_0123

Ich, Jonathan is such a cutie!! :flower:

Baby, 37 weeks, thats awesome! I cant wait till I get there hehe 

Abi, almost 33 weeks, its amazing how time seems to be going so quickly!!! 

Prayer, hope you're doing well as well Missy. Please update soon :hugs:

Twinkle, wishing you a quick recovery from the stitch placement! 

Hope all other ladies are doing well and still cooking those babies!!

AFM, have my 32 week growth scan tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing Miss Audrey, hoping to be able to get a 3d pic.. FX.. Not looking forward to the CL measurement tho, I know theres nothing I can do about it, but I don't want to know lol.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

ok so stitch is fine as far as we know, had 20 week scan and all ok, but now they aren't seeing me til 28 weeks and even then not checking on the stitch as far as i know is this normal, i assumed they would continue to monitor, but aparrently not. 

they have taken me off nifidipene but i am still on cyclogest til 28 weeks.


----------



## Hope2302

sweetbuthyper said:


> ok so stitch is fine as far as we know, had 20 week scan and all ok, but now they aren't seeing me til 28 weeks and even then not checking on the stitch as far as i know is this normal, i assumed they would continue to monitor, but aparrently not.
> 
> they have taken me off nifidipene but i am still on cyclogest til 28 weeks.


They should really be monitoring you. That is 8 weeks without seeing anyone. How about regular urine tests for infections? I had my stitch at 21 weeks and I have seen my doctor every Tuesday afterwards. It made me feel like I could discuss what's going on with me if something were to arise. Pls insist if possible on been seen at least every 2 weeks at least for reassurance


----------



## Agiboma

@sweet hope is right insist on being seen more often, sometimes you have to be very forceful and advocate strongly for your delivery of care.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

i wont see absolutly no one i have my midwife appointment in 4 weeks altho i have asked for one in 2 weeks as well was just confused by not seeing the consultants, not sure if its normal practice in the uk not to check on the stitch unless theres a reason to, urine samples are done at the midwifes so she will keep an eye on that.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

thought i would post my scan pic only position we go that was good and he only stayed there for about 30sec lol
 



Attached Files:







Doncaster-20130212-00098.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hope2302

sweetbuthyper said:


> i wont see absolutly no one i have my midwife appointment in 4 weeks altho i have asked for one in 2 weeks as well was just confused by not seeing the consultants, not sure if its normal practice in the uk not to check on the stitch unless theres a reason to, urine samples are done at the midwifes so she will keep an eye on that.

I didn't realise you were seeing your midwife,that's good then. My care was with consultant as I was "high risk". But seeing your midwife shouldn't be any different as what my doctor does week in week out can be done in the mid wife's office too. I am in the uk too and my stitch has never been checked so it probably is the norm here.


----------



## baby_maybe

My stitch was never checked unless I went to triage because of spotting etc. I had my suture placed at 15 weeks and saw my consultant after the 20 week scan and then midwife at 24, consultant at 26, midwife again at 28 and then consultant at 32. After that I've had consultant every 2 weeks and since 36 weeks it will be every week, but that's only because of the extra fluid and the baby being in a funny position! Normally I wouldn't have seen the consultant past 32 and I'd just of had the normal midwife appointments. If you want to be seen every two weeks, just ask, my consultant/midwife is more than happy to see me often as they know it puts your mind at ease when you have a high risk pregnancy.


----------



## mme

Hi ladies
Congrats to everyone who are still managing to keep their little ones cooking. 
So many positive stories at the min what with lovely babies and stitches been placed.

I return for another cervical scan tomorrow and again praying I measure the same. V day nearly upon me too on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## mme

chocolatecat said:


> mme - thanks so much for the advice. Sorry to hear you've been through it, but clearfor 6 years sounds very reassuring!
> We still don't know if she'll need a full hysterectomy or if she'll be able to have the traceostomy, I'm so hoping it will be that, and will hopefully then be able to have kids if she wants to. I see Dr Jivraj and had a chat with her about my friend. She was saying she'll send her off to Prof Bennett for a TAC if she does keep her uterus. She was quite reassuring about how great the care at Jessops is. Glad to hear you were happy.
> the Ptl clinic is the FMU (I just got into the habit of calling it the premature labour clinic). I was there last time under Dr Anooba, but I just have my weekly scans and see my consultant seperately, takes a lot longer, but it's worth it for the reassurance.
> 
> had my anomaly scan on Friday, looking pretty good :) she couldn't get the heart measurements, so will return in a few weeks. Cervix down to 32 from 45mm, but still just fine. Long way to go, and going to start restricting activity a lot more next week if it goes down again.
> 
> Sweetbuthyper - hope you're ok? Thinking about you. If you're not happy at Doncaster, are you able to come across to Sheffield. I know it changes all the time, but Jessops has been really quiet lately apparently.
> 
> Hugs to you all.

I do hope all works out for your friend. Sounds like she has a good friend in you.
Are you been treated for your ic? Mine started at 21mm and is down to 17mm. I have been on cyclogest for a month and have fortnightly scans. Can not have a stitch unfortunately


----------



## Tink_0123

Sweet, lovely picture of your baby! :thumbup:


----------



## TLM21

tink thanks I think I got it...:thumbup:

craigswife welcome, you will find an awesome group of ladies, very supportive and experiencing a similar journey, it's very reassuring :flower:
I have read that some people just put themselves on bed rest despite the ob stating that you can continue sort of a normal life without lifting our doing heavy work... I guess is a personal choice. I've been home since the stitch, I haven't worked, now on bed rest due to funneling, my ob doesn't seemed worried, I can't say the same thing... but I guess I'm a worrier...
about coughing, I'm not sure, I'm afraid of sneezing, just try not to over do it if possible. I know it is so hard not to worry...just take everything easier. :flower:


----------



## Agiboma

@baby congrats on 37 weeks


----------



## sweetbuthyper

@tink thankyou he wasn't being very co opertaive kept turning away

@baby thankyou you put my mind at rest just wasn't sure if it was normal to not see the consultants, hoping to see midwife at 22 weeks as 22-23 weeks is when i lost Nathainel so hoping it puts my mind at ease not sure it will as nathaniel was still bouncing around and fine time i gave birth but its better than nothing. then will see how i feel after my 24 week appointment.


----------



## wunderful78

*** super sad face :((( I got back from my drs appointment cervix is 2.2cm but he said the funnelling is worse ;( I have a proper sonography on Friday ! 27+4 wks today


----------



## Agiboma

:hugs: wunderful,hope friday shows its not as bad as it looks


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

wunderful78 said:


> *** super sad face :((( I got back from my drs appointment cervix is 2.2cm but he said the funnelling is worse ;( I have a proper sonography on Friday ! 27+4 wks today

Congrats on almost 28 weeks. Breathe! :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Introducing...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Agiboma

AHHH Missy is so sweet, I just want to hug and kiss her to bits!!!!!


----------



## TLM21

prayerful baby is gorgeous!
wunderfuL I'm sorry to hear such stressful news, get the scan on Friday, you do have stitch in place so we will hope news are good on Friday. sending a bunch of positive vibes your way. :kiss:


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, Missy is adorable! She's come a long way from her first pics a few weeks ago.. She's such a beautiful baby!!:flower:


----------



## wunderful78

Oh wow I somehow missed the photo of prayers baby :) so cute , she looks really really good


----------



## Hope2302

She is beautiful @ prayerful. Those cheeks are filling out too, bless her!


----------



## Hope2302

wunderful78 said:


> *** super sad face :((( I got back from my drs appointment cervix is 2.2cm but he said the funnelling is worse ;( I have a proper sonography on Friday ! 27+4 wks today

Sorry to hear. I am hoping that you are still able to stay pregnant and keep ur boy cooking. If its any comfort, I have heard about ladies funnelled to the stitch and still be pregnant for weeks.


----------



## Hope2302

@ Tlm 21, happy viability!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou for everyones advice about stitch recovery :) all the uk ladies is it normal to be told to rest for a few days and go back to normal activities ? Im resting but not in bed. Sweetbuthyper iv been told i will havea checkup on the stitch in 2weeks time but after that no check ups on it and then ill see the consultant at 20 weeks

Prayerful your little girls so cute, hope shes doing well

Wunderful hope your cervix will keep closed a little longer atleast your baby is past viability and at a good gestation even though 27 weeks isnt the ideal gestation to be born. Hope everything goeswell for you x


----------



## Hope2302

Twinkle 3 said:


> Thankyou for everyones advice about stitch recovery :) all the uk ladies is it normal to be told to rest for a few days and go back to normal activities ? Im resting but not in bed. Sweetbuthyper iv been told i will havea checkup on the stitch in 2weeks time but after that no check ups on it and then ill see the consultant at 20 weeks
> 
> Prayerful your little girls so cute, hope shes doing well
> 
> Wunderful hope your cervix will keep closed a little longer atleast your baby is past viability and at a good gestation even though 27 weeks isnt the ideal gestation to be born. Hope everything goeswell for you x

@ twinkle, I wasn't told that but I had an emergency stitch at 21 weeks. I was signed off work and told to be on bed rest.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

@twinkle i was told rest then normal activitys but i intend to stay resting as i had funneled and it wont do any harm. I am assuming that as i had a appointment this week anyway 1 week after stitch they decided just to see me then,and they did check my stitch on friday as i had bleeding so i guess there was no real reason to. 

I'm quiet lucky that because i'm on disability i don't work anyways so i can get away with being on rest and spend most of the time sat on the sofa or laid on it, i do find if i bend and try to do to much i start to hurt guess its my bodys way of reminding me to behave. 

Glad you stitch is all ok so far twinkle 

@ wunderful, hope its not as bad as they think and that your stitch is doing its job and you keep little un cooking longer

edit** @ twinkle i was however told no sex at all.


----------



## TLM21

hi ladies since last night (for me is 9;40 in the morning) I've been experiencing what I think is similar to menstrual like cramps, nothing supeR strong, mostly dull, but enough to notice and be a bit bothersome. in the last few hours I also had a similar sensation on the sides of my abdomen... I have been drinking water. I thought it could possibly be body and muscle stretching... oh and I haven't had any thick secretions or anything like that (sorry tmi) 
any thoughts on this... trying my hardest to not freak out!
:help:


----------



## Twinkle 3

im also having a weird pulling tight sensation in my lower abdoman does anyone else have that? i dont think its anything like braxton hicks beacause all of my stomach isnt going hard. its jist a really strange feeling. dont know of its anything to do with the stitch been newly placedhope your getting on ok sweetbuthyper and hope2302.

TML have you tried ringing the hospital for a bit of advice to be on the safe side? it will give you peace of mind to speak to a proffesional. every time i have rang the hospital with cramps i am told if there isnt any bleeding then its ok but its best to be on the safe side if your worried


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

wunderful78 said:


> *** super sad face :((( I got back from my drs appointment cervix is 2.2cm but he said the funnelling is worse ;( I have a proper sonography on Friday ! 27+4 wks today

My cervix had dropped to 1.2mm with funnelling @27 weeks... I am.now almost 35 weeks, stitch.coming out next week... Dont lift much or over do it... Rest as much as you can... I came off work @ 23weeks... 
So dont stress too much ul be fine...  the weeks start to fly and nexr thing you know ur out of danger... I also had preterm labour @ 27+5 and all is fine now..


----------



## TLM21

twinkle thanks, I did called my ob he said to monitor the cramps as they could possibly be contractions, if they get more painful or there is blood or different secretions to call 
the cramps subsided, my anxiety hasn't... 
I texted a friend who is a physician assistant to an ob and she said I shouldn't have any cramps this early on... I'm confused, but think I'm just going to wait and see how I feel. 
trying to be strong and not get frustrated...:dohh:
sorry for venting, but thanks :flower:


----------



## Hope2302

Twinkle 3 said:


> im also having a weird pulling tight sensation in my lower abdoman does anyone else have that? i dont think its anything like braxton hicks beacause all of my stomach isnt going hard. its jist a really strange feeling. dont know of its anything to do with the stitch been newly placedhope your getting on ok sweetbuthyper and hope2302.
> 
> TML have you tried ringing the hospital for a bit of advice to be on the safe side? it will give you peace of mind to speak to a proffesional. every time i have rang the hospital with cramps i am told if there isnt any bleeding then its ok but its best to be on the safe side if your worried

Never had that feeling sorry cant help. I am good though, thanks :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

TLM - My OB said menstrual-like cramps are normal through pregnancy, as long as they aren't coming and going like contractions. I had cramps through my whole first trimester and on-and-off through the rest of my pregnancy. :thumbup:


----------



## chocolatecat

mme said:


> I do hope all works out for your friend. Sounds like she has a good friend in you.
> Are you been treated for your ic? Mine started at 21mm and is down to 17mm. I have been on cyclogest for a month and have fortnightly scans. Can not have a stitch unfortunately

She's a lovely girl and has a lot of friends. If friends could cure her, she'd be well away. We're still crossing fingers she won't need a full hysterectomy, we should know on monday. 

I've got a stitch this time. I was monitored last time. was meant to be every 2 weeks, but it was 3 weeks between my last scan and Quinn's birth. DO NOT settle for anything less than every 2 weeks. In fact if yours is now 17mm are they seeing you more often? AFAIK most UK clinics don't recommend bedrest, but since you can't get a stitch (why btw?) are you able to stay off your feet, and perhaps signed off work.It seems to work wonders for the american girls. Certainly after my labour started if we'd managed to stop the contractions I would have been on bed rest, but seems silly to have to get to those extremes to do that. Also you need to discuss what they would do ifyou go into labour. The assumption is that it won't be an infection causing the labour, so it would make sense to try and stop contractions. The protocol is only to try and stop them after 24 weeks, and only long enough to get steriods in. You need to discuss with your consultant the plan. 
They didn't try and stop mine at 22 weeks, despite the fact our son had no chance. this time they will intervene (after 20 weeks). Indamethacin has been mentioned, which is safe before 24 weeks, but not after. To be honest they have no chance before 24 weeks, so I'd be willing to take anything. But when I was in labour I wasn't told I wasn't being given anything but pain killers.
It's hard to be insistant with dismissive doctors, but I do hope you can discuss this with him. 
Another,very slim possibility is there's a clinical trial in london for a silicone pessary/ring to fit around the cervix, instead of a stitch. Maybe that would be a possibility??
Hope you're doing ok. What day of the week are your scans?


----------



## chocolatecat

TLM21 said:


> twinkle thanks, I did called my ob he said to monitor the cramps as they could possibly be contractions, if they get more painful or there is blood or different secretions to call
> the cramps subsided, my anxiety hasn't...
> I texted a friend who is a physician assistant to an ob and she said I shouldn't have any cramps this early on... I'm confused, but think I'm just going to wait and see how I feel.
> trying to be strong and not get frustrated...:dohh:
> sorry for venting, but thanks :flower:

I don't want to scare you, and since the cramps have now gone, hopefully it's all fine. But my labour at 22 weeks started with period pains/cramps. I thought I needed the loo, and when I strained to go I lost my plug, and dashed to the hospital. At that stage it did start to feel like it was coming in waves and not a constant ache. But it had been about 2-3 hours before they became like contractions. There was no blood of course, as there wouldn't be until the plug is lost surely. It seems a rather frustrating thing to be asked to my mind. 

Anyway, this pregnancy I had similar cramps at around 17 weeks which did ease after I went to the loo. So I figured that WAS digestive cramps. It's so bloody confusing!!!

Since you're now 24 weeks you can get checked at labour and delivery if you're concerned (in the UK you go to gynacology before 20 weeks).

Hope you're ok honey. but do call someone and ask. xxxx


----------



## Agiboma

chocolatecat said:


> mme said:
> 
> 
> Another,very slim possibility is there's a clinical trial in london for a silicone pessary/ring to fit around the cervix, instead of a stitch. Maybe that would be a possibility??
> 
> Im in Canada never heard of this but it sounds promising.Click to expand...


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies today has been hectic I was getting my progesterone shot and needle broke though it was inside me so had to go to hospital luckily it wasn't but dont know if all med got inside system called Ob they said take another shot now scared that I have to much can to much progesterone cause problem s?


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey ladies today has been hectic I was getting my progesterone shot and needle broke though it was inside me so had to go to hospital luckily it wasn't but dont know if all med got inside system called Ob they said take another shot now scared that I have to much can to much progesterone cause problem s?

I think you'll be fine taking another. It's a naturally occurring hormone anyway and, of course, the doctor wouldn't recommend something that isn't safe. :thumbup:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby just dont want the drop next week to cause any problems


----------



## Agiboma

@day youll be just fine


----------



## AmyLouise89

Just an update. I am in process of trying to get my TAC placed by Dr Davis in NJ. Waiting for authorization from my insurance. Fingers crossed sometime in April I will be getting my TAC! I hope y'all are all doing good!


----------



## Agiboma

@Amy its so great to hear from you and all the best hoping you will be able to get it in April. Dr. Davis also answers questions on Abbyloopers and I heard he is a great DR with wonderful bedside manner. Im in Canada so i did not get my TAC placed by him.


----------



## wunderful78

That's really good news Amy ;)


----------



## Hope2302

Pleased for you Amy and all the very best! Happy 33 weeks agiboma, almost there.


----------



## chocolatecat

Great news Amy. So pleased Abbey loopers have been supporting you. xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies I saw a spot of blood on tissue should I go to hospital it only happen once


----------



## Agiboma

@day are you also having any cramps or pains, If you are unsure its always best to call the hospital.


----------



## DAYDAY24

No cramps pain in rectum but been constipated for 4 days


----------



## Twinkle 3

day when your constipated and strain with trying for a bowel movement,, i have read that its common to have a little blood due to the pressure of pushing. as your pushing with the same muscles. personally i would give the hospital a call just to make sure and to stop you worrying..i hope all is ok


----------



## DAYDAY24

I wasn't trying to have a bowel movement I was urinating .


----------



## Agiboma

DAYDAY24 said:


> No cramps pain in rectum but been constipated for 4 days

Well it does not hurt to call L&D


----------



## DAYDAY24

Talked to ob office they said since it was only a drop if I see more come in


----------



## mme

chocolatecat said:


> mme said:
> 
> 
> I do hope all works out for your friend. Sounds like she has a good friend in you.
> Are you been treated for your ic? Mine started at 21mm and is down to 17mm. I have been on cyclogest for a month and have fortnightly scans. Can not have a stitch unfortunately
> 
> She's a lovely girl and has a lot of friends. If friends could cure her, she'd be well away. We're still crossing fingers she won't need a full hysterectomy, we should know on monday.
> 
> I've got a stitch this time. I was monitored last time. was meant to be every 2 weeks, but it was 3 weeks between my last scan and Quinn's birth. DO NOT settle for anything less than every 2 weeks. In fact if yours is now 17mm are they seeing you more often? AFAIK most UK clinics don't recommend bedrest, but since you can't get a stitch (why btw?) are you able to stay off your feet, and perhaps signed off work.It seems to work wonders for the american girls. Certainly after my labour started if we'd managed to stop the contractions I would have been on bed rest, but seems silly to have to get to those extremes to do that. Also you need to discuss what they would do ifyou go into labour. The assumption is that it won't be an infection causing the labour, so it would make sense to try and stop contractions. The protocol is only to try and stop them after 24 weeks, and only long enough to get steriods in. You need to discuss with your consultant the plan.
> They didn't try and stop mine at 22 weeks, despite the fact our son had no chance. this time they will intervene (after 20 weeks). Indamethacin has been mentioned, which is safe before 24 weeks, but not after. To be honest they have no chance before 24 weeks, so I'd be willing to take anything. But when I was in labour I wasn't told I wasn't being given anything but pain killers.
> It's hard to be insistant with dismissive doctors, but I do hope you can discuss this with him.
> Another,very slim possibility is there's a clinical trial in london for a silicone pessary/ring to fit around the cervix, instead of a stitch. Maybe that would be a possibility??
> Hope you're doing ok. What day of the week are your scans?Click to expand...

I go every 2 weeks on a Wednesday. I went yesterday and I'm measuring at 19mm (previous 17mm) so the cyclogest is defiantly working. I can't have a stitch because I had a lot of my cervix cut away and it's too much of a risk. Bed rest has not been mentioned but I have been told to take things easy and rest up as and when I can. I have not really thought to ask what would happen if I went into labour early. A question for my next appointment I think.


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi mme i have read bits of your situation. hope your doing well. its brilliant that your measuring more now than last time. now your 24 weeks have you had steroids as you cant have the stitch ? my doctor said if i had cervical length scans every 2 weeks i would get steroids at 24 weeks then the scans would stop as i would have reached viability and after 24weeks they cant put a cerclage in so the legth scans wouldnt matter, i would just be monitored for signs of labour... ( i opted for the stitch but this was in my care plan as an option) also i really believe the more you rest the further youll make it. even though doctors in the uk arnt strict with rest


----------



## wunderful78

Just got back from my sonography appointment 

Baby is measuring good at 29 weeks and 1.4 kgs I'm only 28 weeks 

My stitch is good my cervix has gone from 2.3cm at 20 weeks to now 1.8cm at 28 weeks its funnelled pretty bad 

I'm praying my stitch holds and preterm labor doesn't start I'm begging god to get me through to 34 weeks .. I wish I had the crystal ball 

Hope everyone is doing well and babies too ;)


----------



## Agiboma

@wunderful that is great to know weight is great. I know another member had funnel down to the stitch and still made it to 36 weeks, so its possible. G-d will see you through hun. I thank g-d everyday for seeing us through another day. My new goal now is 35 weeks so i can avoid the NICU altogether.


----------



## TLM21

wunderful- so happy for you! you are at 28 now! :happydance: 
agiboma- you will get past 35, so exciting! 
day keep us posted, and take care of yourself and baby
mme thinking about you since you and I are at 24 weeks... 28 here we come.
so happy to hear time is moving and babies and bellies are growing 
:hugs: :kiss:
I haven't had any cramps today so I'm happy, looking forward to next scan on Monday


----------



## wunderful78

Day I have been constipated this pregnancy also , puts alot of extra pressure down there , try to get that sorted , I use Metamucil and drink plenty and also have one whole lemon and lime a day .... My sonographer rang my ob and my ob called me :( so I went to see him and he's sent me for steroid today and tomorrow , he also has orderd a bunch if blood urine tests including the 1 hr glucose.... Spew!!! 

Thanks to everyone praying for me 

He doesn't (my ob) think ill get the 34 weeks


----------



## Agiboma

its good that they are being overly cautious and giving you the steroids.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

wunderful78 said:


> Day I have been constipated this pregnancy also , puts alot of extra pressure down there , try to get that sorted , I use Metamucil and drink plenty and also have one whole lemon and lime a day .... My sonographer rang my ob and my ob called me :( so I went to see him and he's sent me for steroid today and tomorrow , he also has orderd a bunch if blood urine tests including the 1 hr glucose.... Spew!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone praying for me
> 
> He doesn't (my ob) think ill get the 34 weeks

Steroids are good honey! Get them on board. They work wonders. It's good to have a proactive Ob. Don't think about delivering early or you will go nuts!!! Thinking of u:)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hi ladies how is everyone?


----------



## Hope2302

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing great? My obgyn said they wouldn't be repeating steroids if anything was to happen. And thinks it would Akeredolu no difference as one was given at 24 weeks. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well. 

mme, Happy V-day hun! You're doing great, please remain positive that you will make it a lot further with the help of bed rest and cylogest. 

TLM, Happy V-day!! Hope you're feeling better and havent experienced anymore cramping or discomfort :flower:

Wunderful, Happy 28 weeks!! please try not to stress about the funneling. As Abigoma said, one of the ladies on here was funneled to the stitch at 28 weeks and made it to 36+. Its great that your drs are being proactive about your situation and taking the necessary precautions to ensure your health and that of your baby's.

Twinkle and Sweet, hope you ladies are recovering well from your stitch placement.

Hope, look at you, nearly 31 weeks, thats awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Tink_0123

SJ, Good luck on your stitch removal next week.. :flower:

Amy, Good to hear from you hun! Hopefully your insurance will authorize everything so you have your TAC procedure done as soon as possible. FX :flower:

Chocolate, glad you're doing well!

Abigoma, 33 weeks and counting.. Yippee :happydance:

Prayer, hope you and Missy are doing good :hugs:

Day, Sorry to hear you've had such troubling few days. I hope you're feeling better now. As for the constipation, I eat one fiber bar a day and it helps tremendously. Hope you can get that sorted sweetie :hugs:

AFM, I had my growth scan on Wednesday, Audrey is doing great! She's weighing 4 lbs 9 oz and growing well, already in position too! She refused to show us her face tho, so I couldn't get the 3d I wanted :dohh: but she showed us the back of her head which showed lots of hair :haha: They didn't measure my cervix, said Dr didn't request it. I was kinda glad since I really didn't want to know. All else is well, next week Thursday will be having my GBS swab done, FX its negative. 33 weeks tomorrow, 3 more weeks of bed rest yippee :happydance:

Hope everyone is well, keep them babies cooking !! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@tink thats a great weight
@hope i am not sure about not repeating the steroids as i have been told if baby is not delivered within 10 days of administering them then its no longer effective but im not sure on this fact though.
@prayerful how is Missy doing


----------



## Hope2302

@ agiboma, I thought the same as well. I wonder why they won't administer it.
@ tink, Audrey is a good size. 33 weeks and 3 weeks of bed rest is amazing, almost there.x
I can't wait to get off bed rest even though I find my self doing more these days like preparing meals, washing dishes. Nothing to stressful. I can't wait to go on a long walk. I feel like I just need the air on my face.


----------



## lch28

wonderful weight tink
amy soo pleased for you!!


----------



## Tink_0123

lch28 said:


> wonderful weight tink
> amy soo pleased for you!!

Ich, how u been hun?? Hows Jonathan doing??


----------



## wunderful78

Hope I found this link 
https://www.babycenter.com/404_should-i-take-steroids-during-preterm-labor_5437.bc

I only got mine because my cervix and funnelling was stable for 7 weeks then dramatically changed in the last week , I presume I won't get a second lot either 

Did it make anyone else sick ? I had a bad night sleep , restless , headachy seeing spots and feeling generally unwell ? I have to get another shot in a out 6 hours , I also had the glucose drink yesterday so I don't know if its a combination of the both , I am not feeling well at all


----------



## Agiboma

[email protected] i would blame the drink its aweful OMG, made me feel unwell also.


----------



## Hope2302

wunderful78 said:


> Hope I found this link
> https://www.babycenter.com/404_should-i-take-steroids-during-preterm-labor_5437.bc
> 
> I only got mine because my cervix and funnelling was stable for 7 weeks then dramatically changed in the last week , I presume I won't get a second lot either
> 
> Did it make anyone else sick ? I had a bad night sleep , restless , headachy seeing spots and feeling generally unwell ? I have to get another shot in a out 6 hours , I also had the glucose drink yesterday so I don't know if its a combination of the both , I am not feeling well at all

Thank you for the article. Reading the comments below, several ladies got it twice. Well, I am just going to pray our babies keep on cooking longer and we don't have to be in a situation where another round of steroids will be needed. Most painful injection I have ever recieved, I ached fr days after.


----------



## Agiboma

@Hope i had them with my son and yes they are so painful my behind was sore for days and it stings when the injection is going in.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> @tink thats a great weight
> @hope i am not sure about not repeating the steroids as i have been told if baby is not delivered within 10 days of administering them then its no longer effective but im not sure on this fact though.
> @prayerful how is Missy doing

 we're doing amazing thanks for asking. I've been super busy with the pumping,prepping and driving almost an hour to see her...etc. the steroids are good for awhile. It's most effective within 7-14 days after getting it. I had mine at 25 weeks and had my lo at a day shy of 29 :)


----------



## Melblizz

Hello Everyone!!!
I am so happy to have found this forum, officially joined today but have been following the forum from page one for a week now. I am currently 21 weeks 2 days and was recently diagnosted with IC. After trying to conceive for 5 yrs we finally got prego with iui injectables. From the beginning I had bouts of spotting but typically after bowel movements or from being on my feet too long. Every time doctor would check and said things looked fine. Couldn't figure out where and why. Some times I would have sudden and within an hour it was gone and changed to light brown spotting. (mind boggling) at my 18 week regular appt told doctor that weekend had some bleeding and felt pressure in my lower pelvic. Doctor did an internal exam and said something did feel right with my cervix and thought I may need a stitch. He immediately called the peri natal who came in on her day off. She did an u/s and said cervix appeared to be closed and length seemed ok. Since my doctors office didn't have best u/s equip she had me come back next day to her office which is high risk fetal unit to do my anatomy scan and check cervix. I did a regular somo and vaginal to check cervix. Was told all looked well and baby girl was fine. 2 weeks (20 weeks)later went back for regular appt and concidentally had spotting day before. He did another internally examine and said my cervix was dilated and immediately scheduled for a cerclage 2 days later. We in do have cerclage and after waking up from recovery doctor told me everyth


----------



## Melblizz

Sorry hit send to fast. Surgery went fine however just in two days I was dilated even more and said my water bag as starting to bulge. Doc said he was able to push back in but I was shocked I dilated so quickly and grateful to have this surgery. As a pre caution doc did give me a dose of antibiotic in iv and sent me hope with week of orals. It has been a week today and I am now 21 weeks 2 days. I feel ok no spotting, discharge, etc.. However I still feel heaviness pressure when I am up or walking in my lower abdomen. I have limited my activity and pretty much on modified bedrest the feeling just concerns me. Anyone experience this?? I would also like to add on my post op appt 5 days later doc did an internal exam and said all looks good and cervix is closed. Apparently the length is fine but cervix was just opening. The weird thing is my cervix was opening for the bottom??? Never heard of this... Also doc wants to see me weekly and I have started p17 shots as well. Any thoughts or recommendations are appreciated obviously I am scared to death and reading other success helps put my ,mind a little at ease. I am happy to have found this blog reading it surely helps. Oxoxox


----------



## wunderful78

Have the worst rash on my shoulders back , I'm site it's from the cortisone shots , I just had my last dose , I rang them when I got home they ate not sure it's from the cortisone but told me its ok to take clarityne


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi guys :flower: Hope everyone is ok. Guys do you mind filling me in on whats been happening? Sorry if I've missed any specific questions - parents have been staying this week. Hope nothing drastic has happened whilst I've been away xxx


----------



## Agiboma

@melblizz welcome IC is incredibly stressful for sure. But is sounds like your DR is proactive and doing all they can do to help so your in good hands. Try to rest as much as possible taking it easy goes a long long way especially with IC.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey lizzie, hope you're well :)

Nothing much with me, have been stitch free for over a week now and nothing! No surprise there :haha:

Had just about enough of being pg now though and consultant agrees and doesnt want me to go past due. The extra fluid is making me extremely uncomfortable and I swear I'd be sleeping more with a newborn than I am right now!


----------



## Agiboma

@baby hang in there :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hey, Lizzie! Hope you're doing well. :flower: Between your family and us ladies here on BNB, you probably never have time to relax! It's nice of you to check on us (not that I have IC anymore, but I'm not leaving this thread until you guys kick me out :winkwink:).

Tegan and Britton are 12 weeks old tomorrow and, as of yesterday, they both weigh 8lbs 1oz! They're starting to spend a lot more time awake during the day (and night :dohh:) but are mostly predictable in their waking/feeding/sleeping routine. Last night Tegan kept me up from 1am to 5am. It's a good thing I love them!

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_3917small_zps848985d0.jpg


----------



## Agiboma

@Shleby they are beautiful and doing great


----------



## lch28

yay i love T&B pics!!

Im doing well everyone, def dont get on here as much as id like. Jonathan is wonderful. He had an eye infection and would wake up with his eye crusted shut :nope: poor thing . i felt awful. took him to the pediatrician and got drops, went away after one use. thank god.. he is starting to be awake more. he loves to stare at me :cloud9: oh, and in a week he went from 7lb9oz to 8lb4oz. so proud!


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> yay i love T&B pics!!
> 
> Im doing well everyone, def dont get on here as much as id like. Jonathan is wonderful. He had an eye infection and would wake up with his eye crusted shut :nope: poor thing . i felt awful. took him to the pediatrician and got drops, went away after one use. thank god.. he is starting to be awake more. he loves to stare at me :cloud9: oh, and in a week he went from 7lb9oz to 8lb4oz. so proud!

Awesome weight gain! Glad his eye is better. :flower: How much is he sleeping now? And how are you keeping him entertained when he's awake?


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks agi :)

Shelby- t&g are gorgeous, I love you popping in and posting pics of them, it reminds me why we're all here in the first place :)

lch - sounds like j is doing great, sorry about the eye infection unfortunately it's par for the course when you've got little ones. I've lost count of the number of times I've had my 3 at the doctors for drops, antibiotics etc


----------



## lch28

ShelbyLC said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> yay i love T&B pics!!
> 
> Im doing well everyone, def dont get on here as much as id like. Jonathan is wonderful. He had an eye infection and would wake up with his eye crusted shut :nope: poor thing . i felt awful. took him to the pediatrician and got drops, went away after one use. thank god.. he is starting to be awake more. he loves to stare at me :cloud9: oh, and in a week he went from 7lb9oz to 8lb4oz. so proud!
> 
> Awesome weight gain! Glad his eye is better. :flower: How much is he sleeping now? And how are you keeping him entertained when he's awake?Click to expand...

He still sleeps a lot, hes up every 2-3 hours (sometimes hell sleep 3.5 if im lucky) to eat. He falls asleep after every feed except 2 or 3 times a day. Then he stays up for two hours, eats and passes out. When hes awake he is perfectly content to just hang out, lol.. usually he just chills on his boppy in bed with me (im awake of course) or lays on my chest and gets some tummy time. He has never been up for more then 2 hours though. I mean my due date was yesterday, so i guess his corrected age is 1 day old if thats how that works. Today, he didnt fit into one of my favorite sleep and plays he has. I cried . lol


----------



## TLM21

it is so awesome to read these posts and see baby pics, thanks ladies. 
Shelby they are gorgeous!
ich keep enjoying him, and I guess they get a little sick sometimes, but sounds like you are taking great care of him. 
baby hang in there... can't wait for me to be that far along. you are doing great!
thanks again for giving me this boost of confidence, makes my day
.


----------



## TLM21

hi melbizz welcome, I'm glad everything is going ok now, just keep resting, keeping pressure off the cervical area. sometimes time moves slow...I know. drink plenty of water too.


----------



## wunderful78

Welcome melbiz ;))


I'm feeling alot better today , must've been that gd drink &#128552;


----------



## DAYDAY24

Does anyone else only feel baby kicks real low. My lil boys on kick above pelvic bone


----------



## TLM21

wonderfuL glad you are feeling better  
day sometimes I feel them low sometimes higher, so it varies for me


----------



## ShelbyLC

@ Day - Tegan was Twin A so the one closest to my cervix. She was head down from 18 weeks (maybe earlier? I didn't have any scans between 12 and 18 weeks) until I gave birth. During one ultrasound, we actually saw her punching my cervix! Sonographer wasn't concerned. She found it funny, actually. :haha:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Both of them are sitting side by side and kicking so low they are very active lil men


----------



## Tink_0123

Wunderful, glad ur feeling better today :flower:

Day, Audrey used to kick and punch my cervix all the time. Now she takes it out on my bladder :haha:. So its normal for you to feel them kicking low, perhaps with time theyll move and youll feel more activity elsewhere.


----------



## wunderful78

Day day , I've only ever had a single baby , but this one my second seemed alot lower , sometimes felt like someone was punching underneath the chair I was sitting on, my kicks and movements were right down on my bikini line, now I feel he has moved up and I get the kicks around my belly button and to each side , I felt him move up in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Agiboma

@day i think its a boy thing because my son was always low and i always had pressure with him and constant kicks to my cervix. This baby a girl is the opposite, she is higher up


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladies. Agiboma I think thats true my mother inlaw said the same thing its a boy thing


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Hey, Lizzie! Hope you're doing well. :flower: Between your family and us ladies here on BNB, you probably never have time to relax! It's nice of you to check on us (not that I have IC anymore, but I'm not leaving this thread until you guys kick me out :winkwink:).
> 
> Tegan and Britton are 12 weeks old tomorrow and, as of yesterday, they both weigh 8lbs 1oz! They're starting to spend a lot more time awake during the day (and night :dohh:) but are mostly predictable in their waking/feeding/sleeping routine. Last night Tegan kept me up from 1am to 5am. It's a good thing I love them!
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_3917small_zps848985d0.jpg

Girls are beautiful! Careful with the blankets while you're away;) those are beautiful too by the way:)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Girls are beautiful! Careful with the blankets while you're away;) those are beautiful too by the way:)

Thank you :flower:

They usually don't have that many blankets in with them. At night they're each covered in a lightweight cotton blanket and a knitted (crocheted?) blanket, which is very breathable. And of course they also have their apnea monitors, so we're as safe as we can possibly be :thumbup:

How is Missy today?


----------



## lizziedripping

DAYDAY24 said:


> Does anyone else only feel baby kicks real low. My lil boys on kick above pelvic bone

Hi day - glad to see youre doing ok :hugs: Baby kicks low down is very common with twins. I used to cry out with pain at times, especially at night. In the later weeks I had to go on all fours and stick my butt in the air, it was the only way to move the boys away from my cervix and ease the discomfort. My leasing twin remained breech throughout so this was a real issue for me - never had heartburn as a result tho ;) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok :) Shelby your girls are adorable, and I marvel at how well you're doing with twins and especially given they're your first babies. I was 29 when I had my first baby, and I wasn't coping nearly as well as you with one let alone two! Xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi everyone im happy to see your all doing well :)

so happy that your feeling better wunderful.

baby maybe bet your so excited for your little one to be here soon. i hope i can make it to my stitch removal and carry on a week after!! it would be such an acheivement!!

shelby your girls are gorgeous and its nice to keep seeing photos and hearing how your getting along.

hope everyone else is good :)

As for myself im recovering well from the stitch procedure. still resting though as when i walk around alot or do strenuous things i can feel the stitch pulling. has anyone else felt this?

I also get alot of family members ask the same questions about the stitch and i never know how to answer. can any one help...

The main question they ask is. will the stitch prevent preterm labour ? and when i say theres still a chance of me going into labour early they then ask what is the point of the stitch then?

how should i answer this ? my understanding is the stitch will prevent the cervix from opening due to the weight of the baby but i can still go into labour is this true?

i also get asked alot about group b strep and will the stitch prevent it from getting in my womb or causing preterm labour .... which to be honest i dont know the answer to that either.

does anyone? 

(i really should ask my doctor these questions but i always forget when im at the hospital)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> Girls are beautiful! Careful with the blankets while you're away;) those are beautiful too by the way:)
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> They usually don't have that many blankets in with them. At night they're each covered in a lightweight cotton blanket and a knitted (crocheted?) blanket, which is very breathable. And of course they also have their apnea monitors, so we're as safe as we can possibly be :thumbup:
> 
> How is Missy today?Click to expand...

Aww. She's doing well. Weighing in at 3 pounds 9.5 ounces. She's using her pacifier now and is 32 weeks 3 days. She's wearing clothes too! All her feeds are still via tube but its all good.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Twinkle 3 said:


> hi everyone im happy to see your all doing well :)
> 
> so happy that your feeling better wunderful.
> 
> baby maybe bet your so excited for your little one to be here soon. i hope i can make it to my stitch removal and carry on a week after!! it would be such an acheivement!!
> 
> shelby your girls are gorgeous and its nice to keep seeing photos and hearing how your getting along.
> 
> hope everyone else is good :)
> 
> As for myself im recovering well from the stitch procedure. still resting though as when i walk around alot or do strenuous things i can feel the stitch pulling. has anyone else felt this?
> 
> I also get alot of family members ask the same questions about the stitch and i never know how to answer. can any one help...
> 
> The main question they ask is. will the stitch prevent preterm labour ? and when i say theres still a chance of me going into labour early they then ask what is the point of the stitch then?
> 
> how should i answer this ? my understanding is the stitch will prevent the cervix from opening due to the weight of the baby but i can still go into labour is this true?
> 
> i also get asked alot about group b strep and will the stitch prevent it from getting in my womb or causing preterm labour .... which to be honest i dont know the answer to that either.
> 
> does anyone?
> 
> (i really should ask my doctor these questions but i always forget when im at the hospital)

Hey twinkle! Good questions! I'm no professional and I did have a stitch and ill tell you what I was told. A stitch helps to carry a pregnancy closer to term. You can go into labor with a stitch ( I did and started to dilate). A stitch helps to support the weight of a baby on an incompetent cervix. A stitch can actually cause preterm labor due to cervical irritation but the benefits usually outweigh the risks of a weAk cervix trying to carry unassisted. Think of a water balloon held with the opening untied at the bottom. The opening is the cervix and is closed with a loosely placed rubberband for closure. picture that as a stitch. The pressure from the water inside the ballon would cause its contents to comeout 
without a closure ( stitch). The rubberband helps to delay this process as long as possible! I tried my best to paint a picture and answer your question. Hope this helps. Tell your family the stitch helps your cervical issue. Other issues that could cause preterm labor in an otherwise uncomplicated pregnancy could still arise. Xx good luck :)
Also with group b strep, it can still pass your stitch. It was actually the culprit for my preterm labor. It spread to my placenta. I wouldn't stress about it but I would make sure the dr watches it. In many women it causes no problems at all and isn't treated until delivery.


----------



## baby_maybe

Pretty much what prayerful said twinkle. Ptl and incompetent cervix are actually separate issues but both can be caused by each other if that makes sense. Generally if your only issue is the cervix and you get a stitch you shouldn't have issues with ptl, although as prayerful said a stitch can irritate and cause ptl, hence one of the symptoms of having a stitch is getting a lot of braxton hicks, for me these have not set off ptl but it is possible. With the gbs, I've never had an issue with it making its way upwards, but my cervix does stay long and closed with a stitch in so that probably makes a big difference. I've only ever had it treated in labour and never in the actual pregnancy, even with a stitch in place.


----------



## Agiboma

@baby 38 weeks wow
@prayerful great weight gain, she will probably start to take breast or bottle around 34 weeks when the sucking reflex comes in
As for me im so tierd these days and my little boy has so much energy, trying to keep up with him


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thank you prayerful and baby for the explanations,I will know what to say now when family ask me questions :) I think I will use the example of the water balloon! It will help people visualise it better. I think incompetent cervix is so scary, I feel like every day I'm lucky to make it a day further :) just hope the stitch can hold my cervix closed shut until 36 weeks

Group b strep scares me aswel my consultant dosnt seem worried about it though. I don't really understand group b strep apart from it can cause preterm labour or infect the baby when it's being born. I'm just hoping it won't cause me any problems.

So nice to hear missys doing great prayerful :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also baby maybe just want to say that you give me so much hope and faith that I can get close to term with the stitch. Well to be honest all the ladies on here do aswel but with you having so many sucessful stitches along with group b strep and how far you have carried your children even after the stitch was removed is brilliant. Every time I worry about the stitch and giving birth too early I always think of how many you have had and how far you have made it. I would be the happiest person in the world to make its as close to term as you :)


----------



## Melblizz

Hi Lizzie,
I been following this forum singer last week back from the very beginning (2010) and your advise is always comforting as you seem to know so much about IC. Any advice you can give would be appreciated and please don't stop encouraging us all oxoxox


----------



## Melblizz

@ abigoma.. Thank you so much! Happy to be part of such as inspiring forum. Hope I am doing these post correct. Is there a way to reply Separate?


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww thanks Twinkle, I'm sure you will make it to term as well hun :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> @baby 38 weeks wow
> @prayerful great weight gain, she will probably start to take breast or bottle around 34 weeks when the sucking reflex comes in
> As for me im so tierd these days and my little boy has so much energy, trying to keep up with him

Agiboma she already started sucking a pacifier and her saturation stayed good. Maybe I can ask if she can try a bottle feed at 33 weeks. It's a thought??


----------



## Agiboma

@ prayerful and a very good though to certainly does no harm in asking.


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayer honey, it never hurts to ask but dealing with a bottle is actually harder than a pacifier so don't be disappointed if she doesn't cope with it just yet :) It's the sucking, swallowing and breathing all at the same time which is the challenge before 34wks, whilst not impossible its tiring for preemies because their lungs are not quite there. Evie did bf at around that point and coped well, and your lo is a girl so she may prove the theory wrong too - girls seem to be born to deal with most things lol, so it's defo worth a try. Hope you're coping ok with your nicu journey sweet :hugs:

Twinkle, hi :flower: The other ladies have answered your questions but if you don't mind I'll throw in my ten cents worth too ;). Ptl and IC are indeed seperate issues, BUT when an emergency stitch is placed the cervical changes which have already occurred can progress into ptl. The surgery itself can trigger it too in an already irritable/changing cervix. This isn't common, but more likely with an emergency versus elective stitch. All that said, ptl is usually as a result of seperate and unrelated issues which are no more likely in you than any other pregnant lady - the IC and stitch placement in themselves only increases your risk slightly. As a purely mechanical issue, IC is literally 'fixed' by the placement of a suture (the earlier the better). Although it cannot remove any other issues which might put you at risk of ptl, it does solve IC in most women most of the time, thus eliminating a major complication of pregnancy :)

As for BV - this is a definite 'chicken and egg' scenario. It isn't known for definite which comes first, the BV or ptl. Current thinking is that ptl happens, the sterile barrier between vagina and uterus is breeched and the BV (a common organism part of the general 'flora and fauna' of many women's nether regions) tracks up into the uterus and infects that environment after the fact. In that case a closed cervix (even if short and funneling) will not allow BV to do any harm, and indeed with the stitch in place its unlikely it can go anywhere but the vagina. 

Incidentally I was swabbed routinely at 20wks and 4wks later (Christmas hols meant I didnt get the letter!) was told I had BV. Only then were antibiotics started, but despite that it caused no problems for me whatsoever. It is such a common infection that it's likely thousands of pregnant women have it unawares so it goes unnoticed. If it were a genuine threat (i.e. could trigger ptl) then many more women would be having premature babies. If you have the option to be tested and treated then great!! it never hurts to rule out any possible risk, but please try not to worry, if your cervix remains closed (and there is no reason why it shouldn't) it isn't any real threat :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Melblizz and welcome :)

Have just read through your post, and remember being exactly where you are (except was 23wks) 8yrs ago and remember also just how frightening the whole thing was, you have my sympathy and support sweetie :hugs:

Ok, a dilated cervix and bulging membrane at stitch placement is not ideal but neither is it catastrophic - you are already doing better than I did after my emergency stitch, and because a week has now passed since surgery things are looking more and more positive for you and this pregnancy honey, so hang in there and keep the faith.

Firstly, I'm puzzled that they say you were only open at the bottom- for the membranes to bulge your cervix must have been dilated throughout. Also, it's impossible to be accurate about length or cervical status from an internal, manual exam alone - only an internal u/s scan give an accurate picture. I would strongly discourage them from keep doing manual checks too since this only irritates an already changed cervix and raises the risk of infection - both definite 'no no's' with IC! If you feel able, please ask them not to keep checking and press for an internal u/s at regular intervals to determine how things are looking.

The fact that you haven't bled nor had cramps since the stitch are good signs. The pressure might indicate a funneled (open above the stitch) cervix, but this would be expected in an incompetent cervix and is not typically cause for alarm - funneling can be detected by u/s alone. You aren't dilated below, or through the stitch because you'd have symptoms of such changes at this point so you can rest assured that for now the stitch has closed things back up and is holding well. Even if your cervix is now short (and it shortens before dilating), the stitch should keep it closed enough. The pressure down below you're experiencing is indicative os a cervix under strain and can be normal for IC ladies - it doesn't necessarily mean anything sinister is happening. I did have lots of pressure with my 24wker which indicated imminent delivery, but I also had copious bleeding and contractions, it was obvious I was in ptl. To reassure you I had exactly the same pressure and discomfort with the twins (which is why I was scared to move even an inch in 7mths), but I sailed relatively easily to 38+wks with them. You have had a lot going on down below this past week, it makes sense that you have some resultant pressure. It's amazing you aren't experiencing more! 

My advice now would be to listen yo your body. If you feel pressure when upright then stay horizontal as much as is possible. Any changes unusual for you get checked immediately, and insist on an TVU not just a manual exam. Wishing you lots of luck honey, please keep in touch and don't hesitate to post as many questions as you need to help get you through this difficult time :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

I keel having urgency to urinate but can't does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> I keel having urgency to urinate but can't does anyone know what this could be?

It's called "there's a baby sitting on your bladder." :winkwink: Sometimes if they're sitting really low, it makes going really hard.


----------



## Tink_0123

Lizzie, glad to hear from you!! Hope you're doing well :flower:

Day, I sometimes feel the need to urinate and nothing happens, so I have to sit there for a few and completely concentrate in order to get anything to happen. In your case, carrying twins the weight on your bladder is twice as much as with a single baby in there. 

Prayer, Glad Missy is progressing so well. Hopefully she'll be able to bottle feed soon, thats one step closer to being able to go home.. :hugs: 

All other ladies, glad you're doing well. Keep those babies cooking :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks its so uncomfortable I was just hoping its not like a uti even though im on antibiotics but for a bv


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Thanks its so uncomfortable I was just hoping its not like a uti even though im on antibiotics but for a bv

I think the meds used to treat bv and a uti are different. I took Flagyl for bv and some other med for a suspected uti earlier in my preg. it made me pee neon green almost. If the difficulty to urinate persists, it doesn't hurt to have your dr check for a uti and prescribe the proper treatment for it. Just keep an eye on it to see if it persists or goes away. :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ok I will it happen yesterday as well but stopped then started again today so maybe it is baby


----------



## Melblizz

Lizzie,
Thank you sooo much for the reply!! Right now we are taking it day by day and praying for the best. Whenever I hear success stories it definitely brings comfort but obviously never enough until my little girl is in my arms.

In terms of the opening at the bottom that is where my confusion came in and why I wanted your opinion. Guess I need to ask more questions to my doc, who by the way has been wonderful and very proactive. When i had my trans vag and sono two weeks ago i was told length was 5 cm and it was closed. My doc insisted something just didn't feel right when he did the internal but since scan showed everything was fine we left it alone and couldn't figure out where bleeding was coming from. Back two weeks later doing exam he confirmed I was dialated and reason the scan didn't pick it up was because it was opening at bottom. So confusing. Right now I am happy it is at least closed and praying for the best. Just trying to make sense of it. To make matters worse I have anterior placenta so I still haven't felt movement at 21 weeks 4 day so every doc appt I find myself stressing. I give credit to everyone who has endured a complicated pregnancy and women who have easy ones dont realize how lucky they are. Thanks for listening :thumbup:





QUOTE=lizziedripping;25526117]Hi Melblizz and welcome :)

Have just read through your post, and remember being exactly where you are (except was 23wks) 8yrs ago and remember also just how frightening the whole thing was, you have my sympathy and support sweetie :hugs:

Ok, a dilated cervix and bulging membrane at stitch placement is not ideal but neither is it catastrophic - you are already doing better than I did after my emergency stitch, and because a week has now passed since surgery things are looking more and more positive for you and this pregnancy honey, so hang in there and keep the faith.

Firstly, I'm puzzled that they say you were only open at the bottom- for the membranes to bulge your cervix must have been dilated throughout. Also, it's impossible to be accurate about length or cervical status from an internal, manual exam alone - only an internal u/s scan give an accurate picture. I would strongly discourage them from keep doing manual checks too since this only irritates an already changed cervix and raises the risk of infection - both definite 'no no's' with IC! If you feel able, please ask them not to keep checking and press for an internal u/s at regular intervals to determine how things are looking.

The fact that you haven't bled nor had cramps since the stitch are good signs. The pressure might indicate a funneled (open above the stitch) cervix, but this would be expected in an incompetent cervix and is not typically cause for alarm - funneling can be detected by u/s alone. You aren't dilated below, or through the stitch because you'd have symptoms of such changes at this point so you can rest assured that for now the stitch has closed things back up and is holding well. Even if your cervix is now short (and it shortens before dilating), the stitch should keep it closed enough. The pressure down below you're experiencing is indicative os a cervix under strain and can be normal for IC ladies - it doesn't necessarily mean anything sinister is happening. I did have lots of pressure with my 24wker which indicated imminent delivery, but I also had copious bleeding and contractions, it was obvious I was in ptl. To reassure you I had exactly the same pressure and discomfort with the twins (which is why I was scared to move even an inch in 7mths), but I sailed relatively easily to 38+wks with them. You have had a lot going on down below this past week, it makes sense that you have some resultant pressure. It's amazing you aren't experiencing more! 

My advice now would be to listen yo your body. If you feel pressure when upright then stay horizontal as much as is possible. Any changes unusual for you get checked immediately, and insist on an TVU not just a manual exam. Wishing you lots of luck honey, please keep in touch and don't hesitate to post as many questions as you need to help get you through this difficult time :hugs:[/QUOTE]


----------



## chocolatecat

Shelby - they're so beautiful! You lucky girl! Though I agree, how you're coping with twins I don't know! Well done.

Glad all is well with the rest of you. 

Melbizz - sounds like you're doing well now the stitch is in. I'm crossing my fingers for you. It might be worth reading around the various ways that people feel PTL starting, so you can recognise the symptoms early. And discuss if your doctor would stop labour with tocolytics or not. Good luck honey.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thank you lizzie for the advice :) 

I'm really worrying lately about whether my stitch will get me to term. Im 15weeks at the minute, a week after the stitch. I feel like I'm at such a crucial stage because if I go into labour now nothing will be done and the baby is so far away from viability. I'm praying I make it to atleast 24weeks, which is my first aim... Then second aim is to make it to 29 weeks and IF I do I will be so happy and relaxed. Every pain or ache I get lately I panic that's it's the onset of something such as labour or my stitch coming out. I keep getting aches and pains in my back and stomach but nothing constant. It's mainly at night or when I'm sat down so I think it might be the position I sit/lay in.... But I'm scared it's labour and I'm not recognising the signs (I know I'm paranoid lol) I just really hope I can come out of this with a healthy live baby as this pregnancy is my last attempt. I really can't go through another loss :( I just keep trying to think positive. 

I'm also looking for anyway possible to keep this baby in as long as possible, so if any of you have any tips, I'm open to ideas. Such as iv heard live yogurt is good as it keeps your "lady bits" free from infection. Iv also heard folic acid prevents preterm birth aswel when taken every day.

I am a bit confused on how much phsyical activity i can safely do aswel, I havnt been told to rest or been given any restrictions on what I can and can't do. Im trying to rest as much as possible and I don't go out much as I daren't walk a lot. What activity can I safely do? I daren't even put a load of washing in the washer as I feel achey after iv done housework... Think I'm paranoid again lol x


----------



## TLM21

twinkle I just read your post and know exactly how you are feeling. I'm at 24 weeks 5 days now looking forward to getting to 28, then 32 and so on. I see my ob every 2 weeks, sometimes wishing I can weekly so he can ease my anxiety. although I have an appt in a few hours and getting anxious by the minute...lol trying to keep the negative thoughts away is the hardest, thing, but I know is what I have to do daily. I stopped reading anything else, just this blog. I'm also trying to keep my mind, busy, which sometimes works sometimes doesn't... 
I'm resting as much as I can, if you can let someone else do the laundry, and house chores pls do so. trying my hardest to overlook all that has to be done. 
I just wanted you to know it is completely normal to be worried and you're doing good after your stitch. hang in there hun, rest and drink plenty of water. I'm drinking at least a full glass an hour, just like Lizzie said.
sending prayers and hugs your way
:hugs: :flower:


----------



## TLM21

so I just got home from latest ob appointment, and had you all in my thoughts. scan shows funneling is a bit worse, which doesn't help my anxiety levels! stitch is definetely doing it's work. I wish I can sleep like Batman so gravity can help out... lol. Dr said continue to lay down as much as possible which I have been anyway. I'm going to try to put my hips a little higher to see if it helps, don't know what else to do! trying to get to 28 weeks next big milestone, then Dr said the baby will help block the way so the membranes dont bulge out... baby weighs 1 pound 11 ounces and of course it's sitting down so the legs are down, which explains some low.kicks... 
I'm hanging in with every single cell in my body... so complicated sometimes.
:shrug:


----------



## Agiboma

@tlm great weight and you are doing the right thing resting as much as possible


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi TML, thankyou for the reply and advice :) the anxiety is the worst part about being pregnant, I myself have had to stop searching the Internet and iv tried my best to take my mind off things. Congratulations on making it to 24weeks I hope I can do the same.... Your baby is a brilliant weight and fingers crossed you can keep it in to term :) I have been told by a midwife to lay with a pillow/cushions underneath my bum so my pelvis tilts back releasing the pressure off my cervix. So that might help you a bit. I think sleeping like a bat would be brilliant lol. It would help so much. My OHs mother said she's going to hang me upside down until I'm ready to give birth so the baby dosnt come out lol... 
The stitch sounds like its helping you a lot :) fingers crossed you can make it to atleast 28weeks x


----------



## chocolatecat

I was doing some reading and came across data saying fish oils help prevent ptl as it helps prevent the membranes becoming inflamed. I hate fish so I'm on the omega 3 capsules. Horrible fish burps: (
I also feel every ache, am trying to do very little but there s so much to do!!! 

tlm - sorry you're funeling, but the weightsounds good!


----------



## chocolatecat

Fish oil review 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21535434/?i=10&from=fish oil preterm labor


----------



## wunderful78

Choc cat , just an idea keep your omega 3 stored in the coldest part of your fridge it'll help with the fish burps ;) 

I've never realised how many cooking shows are on tv here until bed rest , they make me hungry lol


----------



## TLM21

chocolat I actually have been taking fish oil along with my prenatal vitamin. some of them won't give you such a bad after taste.
wunderful I sometimes change the channel as I wish I had my personal chef all the time...lol


----------



## wunderful78

I'm starting to loose my mucus plug ..... I'm scared I hope I can last longer :( it's only a small amount but still distinctive .. I have my ob appointment tomorrow should I wait or not ?


----------



## TLM21

wunderful can you call them, I would think that based on your history the may have you go in today.
please take care hun


----------



## lch28

wunderful is it bloody? plug can regenerate and usually does with in 24 hours . i lost mine constantly from 12 weeks on


----------



## wunderful78

No Ich it's not bloody , I'm really hoping that it does regenerate , I'm not having contractions which is a good thing , though I'm really sleepy the last 2 days :( I remember with my daughter I list my mucus plug about 5 days before I had her and was tired also :( I'm hoping every pregnancy is different rule applies to me! If I get blood or contractions I will go to ld


----------



## Twinkle 3

Wunderful in my last pregnancy I lost my mucus plug a lot and it kept replenishing its self for months, it also wasn't bloody but then when I actually did go into labour I never lost my plug as it had already been lost x

Iv got another question for everyone.... Sorry for all the questions :) 

I keep getting what I think are Braxton hicks, iv have them nearly every day For the last week. I think there Braxton hicks but not 100% sure....

It feels tight below my belly button and feels like my baby is squirming or turning... Not sure if it is actually my baby moving as it mainly happens when I sit with my legs closer to my belly if that makes sense, I don't know if the position I sit in is restricting the room in my uterus and that's why I can feel it or if it's Braxton hicks... So unsure :wacko: 
with my previous pregnancies I could tell when i was having Braxton hicks as I was further along and my whole belly went hard so it was obvious but with this one I'm only 15weeks so it's hard to tell. Also with my first pregnancy I had Braxton hicks the night before I gave birth and that's all, then with my second I had them a week before I gave birth. I'm hoping if they are Braxton hicks I'm experiencing now then I won't be giving birth anytime soon. Does anyone know if Braxton hicks affect the stitch and open your cervix ?


Sorry for another long message :) x


----------



## wunderful78

I'm being sent to Sydney , I'm in labor :(


----------



## sweetbuthyper

sorry to hear you are in labour wunderful will they try to stop it? fx all goes well x


----------



## TLM21

wunderful even though you are in labor now, your past 28 weeks so that is great. stay positive, baby and you will be fine. can't wait to read all about it when you get out.
sending a big hug and positive vibes.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Thinking of you, wunderful. :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Wunderful, sorry to hear you're in labor. Hopefully they're able to stop it, but in any case you're past 28 weeks hun and baby will do just fine. Sending you lots of luck, please keep us posted when you can :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Twinkle,15 weeks is kind of early to feel the baby move, especially often. From what the ladies have posted on here before, the stitch generally tends to bring on bh contractions. Typically these do not cause cervical changes, but doctors advise that if you're have more than 4 tightenings per hour to call in just in case. Also, bh are not regular, so keep that in mind as well.

If you are only feeling strange when you sit, it might be the baby moving, but at this stage since they're so small it feels like bubbles in your tummy not actual movements. 

In the meantime, drink water and lay on your left side to see if they stop.

Perhaps the other ladies will chime in and have a better response for your question. Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Tink_0123 said:


> Twinkle,15 weeks is kind of early to feel the baby move, especially often. From what the ladies have posted on here before, the stitch generally tends to bring on bh contractions. Typically these do not cause cervical changes, but doctors advise that if you're have more than 4 tightenings per hour to call in just in case. Also, bh are not regular, so keep that in mind as well.
> 
> If you are only feeling strange when you sit, it might be the baby moving, but at this stage since they're so small it feels like bubbles in your tummy not actual movements.
> 
> In the meantime, drink water and lay on your left side to see if they stop.
> 
> Perhaps the other ladies will chime in and have a better response for your question. Hope you feel better :hugs:

I agree. I started contracting (though I didn't know it at the time) around 16/17 weeks. I thought I was feeling the babies/a baby curl up in a ball. Thinking back now, I really should have thought about how small they were at the time! I did start feeling them move at 14 weeks though, so you can understand my confusion. :winkwink:


----------



## baby_maybe

I also started with the BH at around 17 weeks and I didn't really start feeling him move until after 20 weeks properly, mainly due to the position of my placenta. I did feel odd movements here and then before that but nothing that I would have said were regular. When I started with the BH I seriously thought I was going into labour as it was only a couple of weeks after the stitch placement, however 21 weeks on and a load of BH later and I'm still here with no baby yet! I'm one of the ladies that seem to get a lot of BH, can be upwards of 20-30 a day and I get them at night too, but they have never lade any difference to my cervix and hopefully they won't to yours either. Tink said before that if you get a lot of them it is better to get checked out and I agree, but it doesn't necessarily mean that anything untoward is happening as has been priced in my case :)

Wunderful - I'm sorry to hear you're in labour so soon, but you are over 28 weeks which from a prematurity point of view is great. I hope they are able to stop it and give baby a few more weeks baking before he/she makes an appearance. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@Wunderful sorry about the labour like the others said past 28 weeks have good outcomes.

@ tink almost off bedrest YEAHH!!!
As for me i had my ob appointment today and the little fatty is weighing in @ 6 pounds, says she is a big baby. When i first got pregnant i asked g-d for a "term" "10 pounder" I hope i get my wish


----------



## Hope2302

@ wunderful, thinking of you and sending prayers your way,x


----------



## Tink_0123

Agi, you're almost there too!! yay.. Wow 6 lbs, thats a nice chunky baby you got there, def gonna be 10 lbs by the time u have ur c/s lol


----------



## lch28

wunderful thinking of u


----------



## wunderful78

They have pumped me full of nifedipine gtn patch and endone , looks like its worked so far I'm now in a ward and need rest so badly


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Wunderful breathe easy Hun. Baby is cooked just needs to fatten up. He/she can do that in or outside of you Hun. Job well done and hopefully they can slow the arrival down. Praying for you!
Hope wow time is flying girl!
Agiboma don't know what you're eating but keep it coming! Baby's weight is great!
Tink hang in there. You have to make it term for the both of us! Lol
Twinkle hope all goes/is well
Ich? How's the little big guy?
Shelby, I know your loving those girls. Never knew how people managed with 2!!!
Afm missy is great. 3 pounds 10.5 ounces. Doing well. She's 33 weeks and technically 1 month old Thursday :) hope she's home soon!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hope you manage to get some rest now Wunderful :hugs:

Agi - that's a great weight for that gestation, my LO was estimated at 4lb 4oz at just over 32 weeks so I reckon you've definitely got a term 9-10lber on the way there :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Ummmm how soon after you guys delivered did your monthly return? I'm upset... I think it's back already! Uggg missy is barely a month old!!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Ummmm how soon after you guys delivered did your monthly return? I'm upset... I think it's back already! Uggg missy is barely a month old!!!

Got my first exactly one month postpartum. :nope:


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle 3 said:


> Thank you lizzie for the advice :)
> 
> I'm really worrying lately about whether my stitch will get me to term. Im 15weeks at the minute, a week after the stitch. I feel like I'm at such a crucial stage because if I go into labour now nothing will be done and the baby is so far away from viability. I'm praying I make it to atleast 24weeks, which is my first aim... Then second aim is to make it to 29 weeks and IF I do I will be so happy and relaxed. Every pain or ache I get lately I panic that's it's the onset of something such as labour or my stitch coming out. I keep getting aches and pains in my back and stomach but nothing constant. It's mainly at night or when I'm sat down so I think it might be the position I sit/lay in.... But I'm scared it's labour and I'm not recognising the signs (I know I'm paranoid lol) I just really hope I can come out of this with a healthy live baby as this pregnancy is my last attempt. I really can't go through another loss :( I just keep trying to think positive.
> 
> I'm also looking for anyway possible to keep this baby in as long as possible, so if any of you have any tips, I'm open to ideas. Such as iv heard live yogurt is good as it keeps your "lady bits" free from infection. Iv also heard folic acid prevents preterm birth aswel when taken every day.
> 
> I am a bit confused on how much phsyical activity i can safely do aswel, I havnt been told to rest or been given any restrictions on what I can and can't do. Im trying to rest as much as possible and I don't go out much as I daren't walk a lot. What activity can I safely do? I daren't even put a load of washing in the washer as I feel achey after iv done housework... Think I'm paranoid again lol x

Oh God Twinkle, I remember this terror so well, its vile :nope: I was particularly bad at around 15wks too. The stitch was in but I felt sooo crampy and lay each night on the settee crying to myself that I'd never make it. If someone had said at that point I'd still be waiting for their arrival at 38wks plus I'd never have believed it! 28wks seemed a goal impossibly far away so 38wks was a ridiculous fantasy I dreamt about from time to time.

Sweetie, listen good to this. At 13wks with twins and before the stitch, I believe I was a few weeks away from miscarrying them. I had begun to lose bits of mucus plug, had constant tightenings, and had period cramps similar to the beginnings of labour. I was already measuring the same as a singleton lady of 18wks and my cervix was quite literally giving way! The boys were huge and by 21wks my uterus was already carrying the equivalent of a 32wk singleton. My scan at that stage revealed a cervix which was firmly closed and 'long enough' however. At 25wks it had funneled to the stitch but remained that way for another 13wks all the way to term. I could barely believe it when I made 36wks with no sign of labour, it was a dream come true. 

My advice - listen to your body, if housework triggers cramps then don't do it sweetie. Its likely that you ache more and have an irritable uterus purely because the stitch is there. In the majority of women this doesn't lead to ptl, nor does the stitch fail, but why take that chance? Move around, but don't do anything remotely vigorous. When you feel a strain lie down for as long as it takes for that feeling to pass and then some. I could have been more active, but with twins chose not to chance it - we'll never know if that's what made the difference but I'm relieved now that I did it. 

You will feel a whole host of aches, pains and tightenings - some of which are normal for everyone, some of which are made worse by the presence of the stitch. You must feel confident that the stitch will do its job, but take sensible precautions to give it a helping hand. I have said so many times to hundreds of women here that it is totally possible to make term, and the majority have done so, much to their amazement. Every one of them has been where you are, and each one has come back and said they can't believe they're now waiting for baby to come at at 36, 37, and 38wks and beyond. That WILL be you in a few months time honey, so keep the faith and tick each week off with cautious optimism as you go :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayer hun, got mine 6mths after Evie (but expressed for that long), and about 4mths after the twins, again about a mth after I stopped expressing :) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

TLM - funneling all the way to the stitch is absolutely normal and to be expected with IC my lovely. It is scary but please be reassured that it's why the stitch was placed and not particularly alarming at all in ladies with a weak cervix. Some docs are a bit stressed by it, but those experienced in IC know it is to be expected and in a bizarre way are reassured that they did the right thing in stitching in the first place - does that make sense?

My doc was very blaze when she discovered funneling at 25wks and that was with two very large twins if that helps at all :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Thoughts and prayers with you Wunder, hope you're holding up ok :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Tink, Baby, Agi, everyone - you all ok? Agi, I'd say a 9Iber at least! The bigger the better in my book lol xxx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

I'm doing good 2 weeks post stitch now :), had a rough weekend went to see my grandma and the car journey home was very painful sat upright to long with a full bladder i think but fine now, and glad i went as means i don't feel so bad not going again til little one is born. 

hes being very active now and kicking harder which is reassuring :) midwife next week just to listen in as next week is when i will panic most i think being around the same weeks pregnant as i lost my first.


----------



## chocolatecat

crossing my fingers for you wunder xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies in hospital was having pains and pressure cervix still closed and remaining at .7. Babies are weight are 1.3 and 1.4


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Wunderful breathe easy Hun. Baby is cooked just needs to fatten up. He/she can do that in or outside of you Hun. Job well done and hopefully they can slow the arrival down. Praying for you!
> Hope wow time is flying girl!
> Agiboma don't know what you're eating but keep it coming! Baby's weight is great!
> Tink hang in there. You have to make it term for the both of us! Lol
> Twinkle hope all goes/is well
> Ich? How's the little big guy?
> Shelby, I know your loving those girls. Never knew how people managed with 2!!!
> Afm missy is great. 3 pounds 10.5 ounces. Doing well. She's 33 weeks and technically 1 month old Thursday :) hope she's home soon!

Im glad Missy is doing so well and gaining weight quickly. She'll be home sooner than you think hun!!
My current goal is 37 weeks, although ill be off bed rest at 36 weeks, I want to get the things I havent gotten and finalize everything without overdoing it tho, even if it means going to the store and riding in a cart around the store lol.


----------



## Tink_0123

lizziedripping said:


> Tink, Baby, Agi, everyone - you all ok? Agi, I'd say a 9Iber at least! The bigger the better in my book lol xxx

Hey Lizzie, Im good, just counting down the days till im off bed rest which is 18 days away.. yay!! Just looking forward to getting a few more weeks in at this point. Got a scan last week, my little girl was weighing 4 lbs 9 oz and looking great and happy in there.

Hope you're doing well.. :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Ladies in hospital was having pains and pressure cervix still closed and remaining at .7. Babies are weight are 1.3 and 1.4

Hope you're feeling better hun! Just a few more days till V-day for you! The babies are weighing great. Just rest as much as you can hun... Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Wunderful, glad they were able to stop your labor. Hoping you get a few more weeks in, you and your baby will be in my thoughts. Rest as much as possible and keep yourself hydrated sweetie :flower:


----------



## TLM21

Lizzie thanks always for your reassuring words, I think about your twins and feel like I can get to 38 weeks too:happydance:
now at almost 25 weeks still counting the hours and days to get to 28 and much further. the doc did say that at 28 weeks the baby will block the canal making it more difficult.for the membranes to bulge out.
:hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Ummmm how soon after you guys delivered did your monthly return? I'm upset... I think it's back already! Uggg missy is barely a month old!!!


Mine took forever 18 months but i was bfing so im not sure why it took so long.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> Ummmm how soon after you guys delivered did your monthly return? I'm upset... I think it's back already! Uggg missy is barely a month old!!!
> 
> 
> Mine took forever 18 months but i was bfing so im not sure why it took so long.Click to expand...

Oyyyy! Lucky you. I'm pumping gallons and I think it's back... Exactly 28 days! Smh


----------



## Agiboma

^^^^ WOW my period outside of pregnancy is sometimes irregular after i had my son i was thinking it would never come back.


----------



## Firehol

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> Ummmm how soon after you guys delivered did your monthly return? I'm upset... I think it's back already! Uggg missy is barely a month old!!!
> 
> 
> Mine took forever 18 months but i was bfing so im not sure why it took so long.Click to expand...
> 
> Oyyyy! Lucky you. I'm pumping gallons and I think it's back... Exactly 28 days! SmhClick to expand...

I got mine right after I finished breastfeeding (8 months) Bf usually keeps it away, that's one of the perks!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Lizzie - I'm ok thanks, wondering when this little man is going to make an appearance 38+2 and counting! lol Have another appointment with the consultant next week, which will be to discuss induction or if I'm not favourable then an elective section. Wish I could just hold on for nature to take its course, but I can barely walk or breathe and I'm not sleeping well at all. Consultant says its because of the fluid being high. Ive gotten to the point now where he just really needs to come out!


----------



## Twinkle 3

lizziedripping said:


> Twinkle 3 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lizzie for the advice :)
> 
> I'm really worrying lately about whether my stitch will get me to term. Im 15weeks at the minute, a week after the stitch. I feel like I'm at such a crucial stage because if I go into labour now nothing will be done and the baby is so far away from viability. I'm praying I make it to atleast 24weeks, which is my first aim... Then second aim is to make it to 29 weeks and IF I do I will be so happy and relaxed. Every pain or ache I get lately I panic that's it's the onset of something such as labour or my stitch coming out. I keep getting aches and pains in my back and stomach but nothing constant. It's mainly at night or when I'm sat down so I think it might be the position I sit/lay in.... But I'm scared it's labour and I'm not recognising the signs (I know I'm paranoid lol) I just really hope I can come out of this with a healthy live baby as this pregnancy is my last attempt. I really can't go through another loss :( I just keep trying to think positive.
> 
> I'm also looking for anyway possible to keep this baby in as long as possible, so if any of you have any tips, I'm open to ideas. Such as iv heard live yogurt is good as it keeps your "lady bits" free from infection. Iv also heard folic acid prevents preterm birth aswel when taken every day.
> 
> I am a bit confused on how much phsyical activity i can safely do aswel, I havnt been told to rest or been given any restrictions on what I can and can't do. Im trying to rest as much as possible and I don't go out much as I daren't walk a lot. What activity can I safely do? I daren't even put a load of washing in the washer as I feel achey after iv done housework... Think I'm paranoid again lol x
> 
> Oh God Twinkle, I remember this terror so well, its vile :nope: I was particularly bad at around 15wks too. The stitch was in but I felt sooo crampy and lay each night on the settee crying to myself that I'd never make it. If someone had said at that point I'd still be waiting for their arrival at 38wks plus I'd never have believed it! 28wks seemed a goal impossibly far away so 38wks was a ridiculous fantasy I dreamt about from time to time.
> 
> Sweetie, listen good to this. At 13wks with twins and before the stitch, I believe I was a few weeks away from miscarrying them. I had begun to lose bits of mucus plug, had constant tightenings, and had period cramps similar to the beginnings of labour. I was already measuring the same as a singleton lady of 18wks and my cervix was quite literally giving way! The boys were huge and by 21wks my uterus was already carrying the equivalent of a 32wk singleton. My scan at that stage revealed a cervix which was firmly closed and 'long enough' however. At 25wks it had funneled to the stitch but remained that way for another 13wks all the way to term. I could barely believe it when I made 36wks with no sign of labour, it was a dream come true.
> 
> My advice - listen to your body, if housework triggers cramps then don't do it sweetie. Its likely that you ache more and have an irritable uterus purely because the stitch is there. In the majority of women this doesn't lead to ptl, nor does the stitch fail, but why take that chance? Move around, but don't do anything remotely vigorous. When you feel a strain lie down for as long as it takes for that feeling to pass and then some. I could have been more active, but with twins chose not to chance it - we'll never know if that's what made the difference but I'm relieved now that I did it.
> 
> You will feel a whole host of aches, pains and tightenings - some of which are normal for everyone, some of which are made worse by the presence of the stitch. You must feel confident that the stitch will do its job, but take sensible precautions to give it a helping hand. I have said so many times to hundreds of women here that it is totally possible to make term, and the majority have done so, much to their amazement. Every one of them has been where you are, and each one has come back and said they can't believe they're now waiting for baby to come at at 36, 37, and 38wks and beyond. That WILL be you in a few months time honey, so keep the faith and tick each week off with cautious optimism as you go :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou Lizzie so much for that peice of advice it has helped me so much to try and think positive just hearing that you felt the same as I do now is comforting, also with you making it to 38weeks (with twins!) gives me a hope that I can make it. When you said that you felt like 38 weeks was a ridiculous fantasy you dreamt about. That's exactly how I feel, I find myself saying "when I have my stitch out..." but then thinking oh gosh I don't think I'll even make it that far. I'm hoping and praying I make it to 28/29 weeks then I'll be happy (not to have a baby in special care but to just have a baby alive and i know babies do well at 29weeks) Every day that goes by I'm just so thankful to still be pregnant..but I do find comfort and positive thinking in your advice :) I think I just need reassuring a lot after what happend last time, also I think I have a little bit of paranoia which is understandable as it isn't even a year ago I lost my little boy at 22weeks. I really do hope that I will be one of those women waiting for my baby to come at 36+weeks like you said :) x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Bet your so excited baby maybe for your little boy :) (sorry to hear your uncomfortable) do you have a name for him yet?x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also wunderful hope your doing ok today


----------



## baby_maybe

Yep sure do, his name is Ruben :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Aww that's a lovely name :) I think boys names are so hard to choose, I can pick a girls name instantly but not a boys. Anyways I hope you have your little one soon :) you'll have to keep us all updated which I'm sure you will... I Hope I'm in your shoes soon at full term!


----------



## Hope2302

@ wunderful, how is it going? In my thoughts
@ prayerful, thx Hun. Missy is doing well, hoping she is in her cot at home in no time.
@ agiboma, I look at you ticker and it seems like you are moving so fast. Wow 34 weeks! That's my new milestone by God!s grace
@ tink, wow is all I can say with no cerclage.
@ shelby and iCh, how are the babies?
@ baby, hoping with u that he is here soon. Ruben is a lovely name. Actually considered that name but decided to go with something else.
@ twinkle, I am keeping everything crossed that you get to 24 weeks and beyond.

I hope everyone else is doing so well. We IC ladies rock! Everyone is such an inspiration and so strong. Being grateful for each passing day and each milestone reached. Wishing us all positive outcomes with healthy babies at the end of our pregnancies.


----------



## Agiboma

@hope its by his Grace that i have made it this far and that is why i had to change the name i was going to give my little girl her name is gonna be Grace Chika (which means g-d is supreme in my husbands culture ) 
Your ticker is also moving up quicly after a 24 weeker i am sure you are happy to be in the 30's
@prayerful hope missy is doing well, and will be home in no time
@baby hang in their you have done so well :hugs:
@tink hang in there bedrest is almost over
@wunderful :hugs: thinking of you
As for me im enjoying all the Aches and pains of pregnancy and not complaining ill take all of this anyday over NICU, :hugs: to us all in our quest to making it to term.


----------



## Hope2302

@ agiboma, I really am grateful at getting this far. You don't know how much. Lovely meaning(Chika), I do come from the same country as your husband and there is so much emphasis on the meaning of a child's name :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

On hospital bedrest till delivery. Getting steroid shot today cervix has remain stable for 4 weeks hoping to get to 28 weeks


----------



## lch28

good luck dayday, hang in there hun!

Jonathan got an ultrasound yesterday for his kidneys (during my ultrasounds they were noted to be enlarged) still waiting results


----------



## wunderful78

Hey guys , I'm rested and the drugs to stop labor have subsided ,I truly can't take anymore of them ;( baby is still in and I'm not having contractions I am 600kms away from family friends and I will be here for another 4 weeks at least ;( it's very hard not to be depressed :( I'm seeing a social worker today 

I think I got af after about 12 weeks I also breast fed , all women are different I think 

Glad everyone is holding on day day I'm with you I. Hospital on bedrest Hun ;( 

Ich hope johnothans results are ok ( likely) ;)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Aww wunderful it will all be worth it when you hold your baby.

Just got steroid o my gosh it hurt !!!!!


----------



## TLM21

ich Jonathan is a strong boy, results will be Ok, you'll see.
day hang in there, you and the babies will have the care needed at the hospital. 
wunderful sorry you are so fewer away, just think baby makes it all worth it. we will be here when you need to vent.
:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Wunderful, you have us!!! Xox 

Why are family and friends asking if in having more kids? I mean, let me heal! Free ( venting)


----------



## Hope2302

@ day and Wundaful, all the best with HBR. Hope your babies cook well into the thirties.
@ prayerful, really? They need to chill :)
@ iCh, hope results come back good. FX


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful my goodness why they are asking just ignore them and get your rest
@ day day :hugs: i remember being on hospital bedrest till delivery it was indeed difficult, just hang in their hun and keep those babies baking. they might even repeat the steroid dosage, because you are carrying twins.
@wunderful my goodness you are far away from everyone for a very long time its very upsetting feeling and my hospital bedrest was in teh same city as my family its good you are getting social work help i also needed it when the team from NICU came and scared the daylights out of me when they did their consult about statistics :hugs:
@Ich all will be well with jonathen
@hopetrust me i know how you feel about reaching milestones.
@shelby how are the girls doing?


----------



## ShelbyLC

Wunderful and Day - I hope your babies keep cooking for a while longer. :hugs:
lch - I'm sure Jonathan is fine. FX for you anyway. :flower:
baby - congratulations on 38+ weeks! :happydance: I know what you mean about being uncomfortable with the extra fluid. My girls' fluid was high for 6ish weeks up until I gave birth.
Agiboma - you're getting so close!


My girls are great - their weight gain has finally slowed a big. ( I was worried I was going to have 30lb one-year-olds :wacko:) and they are now 8lbs 3oz (T) and 8lbs 5oz (B). Last Friday they were both 8lbs 1oz. (For comparison - the Friday before that, they were 7lbs 3oz and 7lbs 4oz!) They are awake more, a lot more active, a lot more vocal. Their hair is getting longer - I have to actually wash it when I bathe them now, none of that rinsing-with-sort-of-soapy-water stuff! Also, when they were born, their eyes were pitch black. You couldn't tell the iris from the pupil. Over the last few weeks, though, their eyes have finally turned newborn-blue. :cloud9:

These pictures were taken today -

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4046small_zps9a2f2a05.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4068small_zps2b8c4213.jpg

And these from almost one month ago, on January 22 -

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_3609small_zps034ea40f.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_3603small_zps63b7fb17.jpg

In all pictures, Britton is on the left and Tegan is on the right.

:flower:


----------



## Agiboma

AHHH shelby they are so precious, i just want to hug them


----------



## LoveSeel

Wonderful & DayDay - sorry to hear you are both on bedrest. I went into labor at 24 weeks 5 days. I have been in the hospital since then on bedrest and now I am 30 weeks today. I am still dilated with funneling and bulging membranes and no stitch, but no babies yet. Hang in there.


----------



## wunderful78

Holy wow .. Love steel 6 weeks of hospital bed rest , you've done so well ;) 

Day day how r u feeling ? 

I'm feeling better after a sleep and the drugs wearing off but I'm crazy missing my daughter and home life :( pity all hospitals aren't good enough to have babies at earlier times, at least that way they could treat me at home hospital ... This big city hospital is massive


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Wunderful and Day - I hope your babies keep cooking for a while longer. :hugs:
> lch - I'm sure Jonathan is fine. FX for you anyway. :flower:
> baby - congratulations on 38+ weeks! :happydance: I know what you mean about being uncomfortable with the extra fluid. My girls' fluid was high for 6ish weeks up until I gave birth.
> Agiboma - you're getting so close!
> 
> 
> My girls are great - their weight gain has finally slowed a big. ( I was worried I was going to have 30lb one-year-olds :wacko:) and they are now 8lbs 3oz (T) and 8lbs 5oz (B). Last Friday they were both 8lbs 1oz. (For comparison - the Friday before that, they were 7lbs 3oz and 7lbs 4oz!) They are awake more, a lot more active, a lot more vocal. Their hair is getting longer - I have to actually wash it when I bathe them now, none of that rinsing-with-sort-of-soapy-water stuff! Also, when they were born, their eyes were pitch black. You couldn't tell the iris from the pupil. Over the last few weeks, though, their eyes have finally turned newborn-blue. :cloud9:
> 
> These pictures were taken today -
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4046small_zps9a2f2a05.jpg
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4068small_zps2b8c4213.jpg
> 
> And these from almost one month ago, on January 22 -
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_3609small_zps034ea40f.jpg
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_3603small_zps63b7fb17.jpg
> 
> In all pictures, Britton is on the left and Tegan is on the right.
> 
> :flower:

Aww too cute. Are they identical? They are beautiful! Enjoy:) I see they have apnea monitors! At least you don't have to wake up scared to see if they are ok;)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Wunderful im ok just got a little sick after steroid shot. Glade that you are feeling better


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Aww too cute. Are they identical? They are beautiful! Enjoy:) I see they have apnea monitors! At least you don't have to wake up scared to see if they are ok;)

Yep, identical! I really do appreciate the monitors, but I will be so happy when their pediatrician says it's okay to get rid of them! They're so much trouble to carry around and the belts and pads irritate the girls skin to the point that Britton's skin is broken in places. :nope: They haven't had any heart rate drops of apnea spells since the week after they came home, when they had a cold. Hopefully it won't be too long until they're cleared. :thumbup:

How's Missy doing today? :flower:


----------



## TLM21

Shelby they are adorable, double the fun! they look so good! :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

Hi all

how is everyone and their bumps doing today? special :hugs: to those away from home and their loved ones.


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww shelby the girls are looking just gorgeous. I hope you get cleared from the apnea monitors soon :)

My high fluid was diagnosed at 32 weeks, but I suspect it was present a little earlier than that. Even still it's been at least 6 weeks now with that tight, under pressure, cant get my lungs full, uncomfortable feeling and I'm ready! To make matters worse with the breathing I've picked up a cough from one of my lovely girls so now I'm trying to take in breaths and end up hacking instead :dohh: Ah well hopefully the end is in sight soon :haha:


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

Hey ladies.. . Got stitch out today... I am 3cm.dialted & 100 effacet (Cant spell) ... I am being kept in over night. .. What do ye think xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Agiboma I fine actually less nervous being here. Hope everyone else is do great .


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Shelby, she's great. She's 33 weeks today and weighing 3 pounds 12 ounces. Not a bad weight I think. I think she's putting on about right given she went all the way down to 2.6 after birth... I hope she's home soon. The plan is to start nipple feeds and try her out the incubator next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Agiboma

@SJ sounds like something is happening GL hun
@ prayerful that is great news gooo Missy
@dayday i am happy to hear your spirits are high
@baby i hope something happens soon
@all lets keep those babies baking longer


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone hope you are all doing ok. .
agi I'm good, just not being able to sleep much, find myself completely awake until usually 3 am out so, getting no more than maybe 5 hours in a day. :wacko:
baby I'm so impressed at the that you are 38 weeks, I know you are ready, but can't wait to be right there.:happydance:
SJ I think you are at 36 weeks, so that is when they told, me my stitch will come out, so I think you and your baby will be completely fine. congratulations on :stitch removal! :thumbup:
day you are where they can give you all the care you need, I know being at the hospital can be hard, but the Dr will come and check on you and you are forced to rest... counting the days with you.:hugs:
prayerful baby's weight gain is great news, you should be so happy with every ounce gained. how much did she weigh when she was born? :flower:

sending good vibes and positive thoughts to everyone
:kiss:


----------



## TLM21

how is everybody else doing?
oh I forgot, baby was kicking very low yesterday despite me telling him/her to kick higher... my friends seem to think is boy since it's already not listening... lol


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi everyone iv got mild backache and stomach cramps with some pressure. i have been a bit more active these last couple of days than i have been for weeks. the pressure only comes when i stand and the aches get worse when i stand.. its not severe pain so im just wondering if this is normal with incompetent cervix? will i still feel pressure even with the stitch in?x

ill just add that i dont want to make uneccesary trislps to the hospital but then again i dont want to ignore any signs thats somthing is wrong but how do i know if somethings wrong or normal? iv always felt pressure in my pregnancies but not sure if the stitch would stop thay feeling or not x


----------



## Agiboma

TLM21 said:


> how is everybody else doing?
> oh I forgot, baby was kicking very low yesterday despite me telling him/her to kick higher... my friends seem to think is boy since it's already not listening... lol

Yes i agree for boy my son always kicked low and now im carrying a girl she kicks high


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

Yeah sorry im 36 weeks tomorrow... Nothing happening was bouncing on the ball on day but didnt do anything... Will keep ye updated... Xx


----------



## wunderful78

Happy 34 weeks agi ;) fantastic , day day I'm glad your doing well in hospital , I'm going ok but I'd rather he at home ;) 
I hope someone can help me answer this , I have regular " tightenings" they call them every 5 minutes and if I take panadol they go away ;( I don't understand how long can I hold on like that ? Is it labor or not ? 

I got my arm drip out just night I'm so happy ;) 

Twinkle if your in any doubt what so ever with back pain pressure and you have IC go in and see someone until you understand what's " normal" for you because every lady labours and is different ;) I'm sure you will ge ok but your body is your best judge when you get to know it ;) 


My birthday tomorrow , 

Glad everyone and babies are well and thanks for everyone's thoughts ;)


----------



## ShelbyLC

wunderful - I started contracting occasionally around 17w and was put on contraction-stopping meds at 21w. I continued to contract every so often even with the help of the medication, and I still made it to almost 30 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

Jonathan had a renal ultrasound to check his kidneys which were noted enlarged during my pregnancy. His kidney is still enlarged. Tomorrow he is having a VCUG done =[ my poor baby. Heres what it is from a site..

What is a VCUG (Voiding* Cysto-Urethrogram)?

A VCUG evaluates a child's bladder size, shape, and capacity, as well as the urethra. The urethra is the small tube that connects the bladder with the outside of the body. This procedure can also determine if a child has reflux &#8212; a condition where urine from the bladder goes upward back to the kidneys. This exam may be ordered after a child experiences frequent urinary tract infections.

A VCUG is obtained by the use of fluoroscopy and a contrast agent introduced through a catheter in the bladder. This exam is performed on children of all ages. 
.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Aww ich hes going to be ok im praying for yall


----------



## lizziedripping

Ich hun, sorry your little man is undergoing further tests :hugs:

To put your mind at ease, the condition he's being tested for is relatively common in baby boys and corrected either with long term, low dose antibiotics until he grows (along with his urethra) or with minor surgery (don't quote me on that, not sure about the surgery). My eldest was scanned for the condition because he had some unexplained fevers as a baby and no one seemed particularly concerned by it because it is so frequently seen in little ones.

Of course none of us want even the slightest thing wrong with our babies so I know you'll be stressing, but please try not to worry before you know anything for certain my lovely. If he does have reflux it's fixable and short term most of the time :hugs:


----------



## lch28

lizzie you are a life saver and SO knowledgable!


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle, pressure very normal even with stitch, but please get checked if this continues or is out of the ordinary for you. You don't lose anything by having them take a look xx

SJ - most women are dilated to some extent after stitch removal and it doesn't correlate at all with how much longer they'll stay pregnant. Most of the time IC ladies who have made it to stitch removal go on to near term (40wks) and sometimes beyond! Good luck xx

Wunderful and Day :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Wunder, it is horrible being away from your lo under such stressful circumstances. Thoughts with you darlin' xxx

Day - glad viability is just around the corner, and brilliant weights for twins. Don't assume you'll only make 28wks if at all, lots of ladies have staggered on for months on less cervical length than you :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks lizzie I did go up some for the month on bedrest at home from .7 to .74 so stable


----------



## TLM21

ich praying for Jonathan that everything will be ok. please continue to be strong.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Feelings up to 35 ml every 3 hrs and bottle feeds starting tomorrow!!! Whooooo hoooo that's my girl! Oh and a bit of bad news. They found stage 1 out of 5 ROP in the eyes:( blah! They said her vision isn't effected and it may resolve on its own:)
Ich- no worries. He's a soldier! I look at it like this. If our little ones could stand our hostile uterus' and weak and short and incompetent cervixes they can survive anything

#teambabysbornfrombnbmoms! Lol


----------



## ShelbyLC

prayerful - both of my girls had/have ROP. Tegan had stage 1 and it fixed itself. Britton had stage 2, now stage 1, also fixing itself. :thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

@Ich try not to worry to much i know easier said than done my LO had surgery @ 31 weeks gestation so if it comes to that which i dont think it wll Jonathen will be just fine 
@prayerful we had stage 3 at a time and it resolved over time no surgery and now my son's eyes are just perfectly fine
@ dayaday almost 24 weeks yeah
@Happy b-day from now, i really dont know about the tightening as i have it too but its irregular


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Prayer - as Shelby says, grade 1 isn't a concern and usually resloves itself. ROP can be quite dramatic and severe but still be reversed with time. 

Evie had grade 2/3 in her right eye and grade 2 in the left. It appeared very late in the day and her eyes didn't show rop at all until she would have been 38wks (she had been examined weekly from 30wks routinely). The grade 2 resolved quickly, the suspected grade 3 did need surgery but only because our eye doc was very thorough and didn't want to leave it to chance, most others would have. Your lo will likely be fine :) xx


----------



## lch28

thx ladies! what is ROP?


----------



## ShelbyLC

lch28 said:


> thx ladies! what is ROP?

Retinopathy of Prematurity. When babies are born prematurely, the blood vessels in their eyes (sometimes) stop developing, which can cause scarring. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

thanks shelby, glad its resolved itself for the girls!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ich - im sure jonathon will be ok. let us k ow how he gets on and dont worry he will be fine :) i know its scary when some one says somthing could be wrong with our little ones but like prayer said their fighters 

prayerful-hope the bottle feedings go well and missy will be home soon with you :) 

i also hope everyone else is doing well!

as for me i went to hopsital yesterday feeling pains and pressure. thay just sent me home saying it seems normal and to take painkillers. they also said if it looked like my cervix was opening or i was contracting they would just take my stitch out! is this normal ? i thought you got meds if you was contracting or atleast admitted to hospital to try and save the baby not just let it be born?

i really hope i can make it to viability


----------



## Twinkle 3

sorry for all the spelling mistakes! im on my phone and its so hard to work it with the touch screen. i always make mistakes :) dont want you all to think im crazy and cant spell lol


----------



## lch28

They have to take stitch out in that case hun bc your stitch could potentially tear through your cervix and damage it if they were to leave it in


----------



## Hope2302

@ sj, congrats on stitch removal and welldone for getting this far,
@ Wundaful, I can't even try imagining how you must feel being away from your family but it is for a positive outcome. Stay strong and happy birthday. My bday is tomorrow:) 
@ iCh, I do pray it all goes well with Jonathan.
@ prayerful, I pray the Rop resolves itself. It usually does.
@ twinkle, the stitch can't be left in if contractions start as further damage can be done. I was also told back then that no medication would be given when I cramped at 26 weeks. I am guessing you are in the uk. Maybe it's a uk thing. I hope things won't get to that stage for you and you and baby will be fine.


----------



## midori1999

Can I just pop in please to ask if any ladies here had an incompetent cervix after Lletz treatments? I had two last year and the consultant said it wouldn't cause any problems in pregnancy except possible early delivery in the late second trimester, but now I am pregnant and have a history of complications I am worried. Could I ask for cervical scans?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi hope yes I'm in the UK sometimes I dont know whether the hospitals here just don't help enough unless you pay privately


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi midori, I havnt had the lletZ treatment but if I was you I would request cervical length scans if you have been told you could be at risk of preterm birth.I know many consultants will just do the wait and see approach as late second trimester birth isn't too concerning its the early second trimester births that's the problem and that's why ladies with incompetent cervix are offered cervical scans or the cerclage


----------



## Agiboma

@ hope and wunderful happy b-day
@midori welcome


----------



## LoveSeel

I went into preterm labor yesterday (again), but after several hours my doctor was able to stop it. Last time was over five and a half weeks ago, so I can't complain too much. I am back on magnesium and was given a 3rd steroid shot. I have an ultrasound this afternoon to check my cervix to see what kind if change took place. My contractions were so strong they were literally off the chart! Feeling much better today and trying to stay optimistic because at least I made it to 30 weeks. I don't handle mag well (it effects my heart) so I only have about 10 more hours before I'm put back on procardia. Asking for positive thoughts for mr and fellow bed rest mamas.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

LoveSeel said:


> I went into preterm labor yesterday (again), but after several hours my doctor was able to stop it. Last time was over five and a half weeks ago, so I can't complain too much. I am back on magnesium and was given a 3rd steroid shot. I have an ultrasound this afternoon to check my cervix to see what kind if change took place. My contractions were so strong they were literally off the chart! Feeling much better today and trying to stay optimistic because at least I made it to 30 weeks. I don't handle mag well (it effects my heart) so I only have about 10 more hours before I'm put back on procardia. Asking for positive thoughts for mr and fellow bed rest mamas.

You're doing great for 30 weeks with twins! Praying for you!


----------



## Hope2302

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi hope yes I'm in the UK sometimes I dont know whether the hospitals here just don't help enough unless you pay privately


I do get that feeling too like they are trying to cut back on treatments.


----------



## Hope2302

LoveSeel said:


> I went into preterm labor yesterday (again), but after several hours my doctor was able to stop it. Last time was over five and a half weeks ago, so I can't complain too much. I am back on magnesium and was given a 3rd steroid shot. I have an ultrasound this afternoon to check my cervix to see what kind if change took place. My contractions were so strong they were literally off the chart! Feeling much better today and trying to stay optimistic because at least I made it to 30 weeks. I don't handle mag well (it effects my heart) so I only have about 10 more hours before I'm put back on procardia. Asking for positive thoughts for mr and fellow bed rest mamas.


All the best dear and hoping the kiddos stay put for weeks to come. It's weird that my doctor wouldn't give repeat steroids as she says " they are of no effect the second time around" I really don't agree.


----------



## Agiboma

@loveseal good luck sending you lots of positive energy


----------



## Agiboma

funny how some UK hospitals in Scotland are giving them to women at 38 weeks didnt know it was even possible until i saw a post in 3rd tri about it. idk i guess it depends on your dr and hospital.


----------



## stephb1981

midori1999 said:


> Can I just pop in please to ask if any ladies here had an incompetent cervix after Lletz treatments? I had two last year and the consultant said it wouldn't cause any problems in pregnancy except possible early delivery in the late second trimester, but now I am pregnant and have a history of complications I am worried. Could I ask for cervical scans?

Hi Hun,

I have IC caused by LLETZ treatment in 2008, 12 months after i had my last child. I have 2 boys. I lost a baby at 17 weeks last year after telling them of the LLETZ treatment. they did nothing. I am now 21 weeks with a stitch after my cervix shortened from 42mm to 18mm within a week. I would most defo push as hard as you can for cervical scans starting from 12 weeks, every week till you hit 24 weeks. I wouldnt want anybody to go through the loss of a child unnecessarily if it can be helped. If i had known how seriously LLETZ can affect carrying a child i would have pushed a LOT harder. It only happens in a small percentage of women so you will probably have no problems but it is better to be safe than sorry. Hope this helps. xxx


----------



## wunderful78

Morning ;) happy birthday to you too hope ;) I had a good sleep finally! 

Twinkle they will check your cervix with a speculum if the cervix is opening or pulling at the stitch badly they will remove it , mine was ok they did a manual exam and 1 day later an ultrasound and thankfully my labor was false labor and caused no dilation or stitch damage , I was scared but I'm thankful they left the stitch in place! 

Ich I hope johnothans ok 

Everyone is progressing its really exciting ;) big tummys happy mummy's ;) 

Midori ;) hi, I would get regular checks,any surgery that damages the cervix is a predictor of IC ;) not saying it will happen but it's one of the causes so safe than sorry is a good approach ;) 

I'm still in hospital and I'm doing ok at least I feel well and baby is still inside :) 

Love steel I hope your ok ;( I went through this on Tuesday and my 3rd ptl drug bombardment .. Made me so sick too , fast pulse headaches low blood pressure felt like I was better off dead ;( I think I will refuse next time I don't think I can go through it again I really understand how sick you feel Hun and feel so sorry for you ;(


----------



## Agiboma

glad to hear you are high in spirits wunderful and things have settled down


----------



## TLM21

happy birthday wunderful and H:wohoo:\\:D/:cake:ope
midori welcome :flower:
day, everything ok? 
today for me the day moved a little quicker which is always good. baby is pretty active.
hopefully everyone else had a good day.
:hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Im great thanks for asking been put on blood thinners and stool softener


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello Ladies, hope everyone is well.

Hope, Happy Birthday :flower: almost 32 weeks, yay :happydance:

Wunderful, Happy Birthday :flower:, glad they were able to stop your labor, so sorry to hear you're so far away from your loved ones, but just think you're in the best place possible at this time and this is only temporary. Congrats on making it to 29 weeks!!

Day, although HBR is not much fun, you and your boys are being well looked after. Glad you're doing well sweetie :hugs:

Agi, Congrats on 34 weeks hun!! 

Baby, hopefully Ruben won't keep you waiting much longer.

Prayer, glad both you and Missy are doing well :hugs: hoping Missy's ROP resolves itself shortly.

Ich, FX that Jonathans procedure will have the best result possible, please try not to worry. I'll have you both in my thoughts.

AFM, went to OB appt yesterday, had the GBS swab done, now just waiting on the results. All went well, doctor was really happy on how everything has been going till this point. 2 more weeks of bed rest left yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

So missy used her first bottle feed as mouthwash! Lol she took two sucks and that was it! Epic fail! Lol oh well at least she's healthy. We will try again Monday.


----------



## TLM21

prayerful that's a first step, congratulations. soon you will tell us you much bottle feeds she is having. glad she is healthy!


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful ahhh dont feel bad two suks that is great, she is only 33 weeks she's probably thinking whoa when i suck more milk comes what do i do with it. I think it was a great first attempt, becuase they dont get the suck, swallow, reflex developed until 34 weeks. Great attempt Missy, dont worry very soon she will master it ooo.


----------



## Twinkle 3

im pretty much sofa/bed bound now :( i only feel good when i rest all day long. if i stand or walk for long periods i get bad pressure which scares me. any way i have been told not to rest too much by a doctor due to the riak of blood clots. what have you ladies on bed rest or the ladies whos been on bed rest done to prevent blood clots? should i be doing leg exercises and asking for compressiom stockings?

doctors made me paranoid now about somthing else :(

im happy you are all doing well. prayerfull you made me laugh when you said missys using her formula as mouthwash. it sounds so cute :) she will get thr hang of it soon enough..atleast shes trying. my little girl was fed by syringe first then got promoted to bottles when she learnt to drink the milk :) she was born at 29weeks


----------



## TLM21

twinkle you can use compression stockings, sometimes I do. I try to keep my legs higher than my body. do a few leg exercises like flexing and pointing. I also get up to go to the bathroom probably once an hour, go to the kitchen to fix up something, and take a shower. otherwise I'm resting. 
try to rest a little more if you feel better, just don't go for long walks or carry anything heavy. maybe your body it's telling you to slow down a little. 

I'm sure the rest of the ladies could tell you better ways to rest, or maybe tell you what they are doing.
:flower:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou TlM for the info :) do you feel pelvic pressure? It's what iv been feeling a lot of lately and it only goes away when I rest. The more I stand or walk the worse it gets? Don't know if it's normal to still feel pressure with a stitch in


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Good news! 4 pounds 2 ounces. She took a whole bottle this morning and a boob for lunch!! :) so happy


----------



## Tink_0123

Thats awesome news Prayer!! Great weight gain, looks like her sucking reflex are coming in.. One step closer to going home.. Im so happy for the both of you ! :thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Well done to missy, hopefully she will be home soon now she's got the hang of the bottle feeding :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thats great prayerful!


----------



## TLM21

prayerful so so excited for you and Missy, great weight! bottle and boob, fantastic :happydance::thumbup:
tink when I see youR ticker with only 14 days off of bed rest,.makes me happy, congratulations!
twinkle I do feel pressure when I stand sometimes, usually it eases when I lay down. if you feel that pressure consult with your Dr, try to rest iF it feels better. :flower:


----------



## wunderful78

Ooh that's exciting prayerful ;) she's gearing up to come home ;)


----------



## Agiboma

yeah Missy!!!!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Thanks guys!
Tink... Count down Hun!
Agi your doing amazing!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink, so what's the first thing you have in kind to do when you get off bedrest? My plans were to take a REAL shower


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink, so what's the first thing you have in kind to do when you get off bedrest? My plans were to take a REAL shower

Happy 1 month to Missy!!! :happydance:

To answer your question: 

Well first thing that Saturday morning go to breakfast with DH. That used to be our weekend routine and since I've been on bed rest I haven't been able to do that. 

Been craving Benihana's since October, so possibly go to dinner there hehe. 

Also, go to baby's r us and get the last few things I need and return a couple of repeats.

Pass by work to say hello to everyone, and take a "Thank you" card since they all contributed with money to get things from my registry.

Perhaps, get a mani-pedi if theres time too lol

This is not going to be all in one day tho, don't want to over do it lol. But so far that's what I want to do.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> Tink, so what's the first thing you have in kind to do when you get off bedrest? My plans were to take a REAL shower
> 
> Happy 1 month to Missy!!! :happydance:
> 
> To answer your question:
> 
> Well first thing that Saturday morning go to breakfast with DH. That used to be our weekend routine and since I've been on bed rest I haven't been able to do that.
> 
> Been craving Benihana's since October, so possibly go to dinner there hehe.
> 
> Also, go to baby's r us and get the last few things I need and return a couple of repeats.
> 
> Pass by work to say hello to everyone, and take a "Thank you" card since they all contributed with money to get things from my registry.
> 
> Perhaps, get a mani-pedi if theres time too lol
> 
> This is not going to be all in one day tho, don't want to over do it lol. But so far that's what I want to do.Click to expand...

Sounds like EVERYTHING I'd do! Benihanas sounds gooooooood!


----------



## Hope2302

@ prayerful, missy is doing so well. Happy 4 u! X
@dayday, happy viability! I am glad you've come this far!
@ tink, seems like you've figured it all out ur plans after bedrest. Sounds good!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies :)

I know just lately I have asked an awful LOT of questions and all of you have been brilliant and answered them all. I am so worried and scared. I need your knowledge to help me.

I have been having pressure when I stand or walk it gets worse the longer I am on my feet.
I have always felt pressure in my previous pregnancies to the stage where it felt like my baby would just fall out. It also started at 16weeks in previous ones. My first pregnancy I made it to 29weeks with it and second pregnancy I only made it to 22weeks.

I have asked medical staff wether this pressure is normal or a warning sign of cervical changes but they arnt concerned as I'm not bleeding. They brush it off as normal and say if anything was happening my stitch would just be taken out and I'd miscarry.

Which isn't very helpful.

My consultant is brilliant but dosnt answer questions as he dosnt like to scare or reassure.

So as you can see im sat at home worrying myself and searching google to find answers which to be honest is the worst things to do as it scares me more after reading about failed stitches and repeat losses.

I know eaveryone is different and so each of us will experience different symptoms.
I also can remember lizzie saying pressure is normal plus aches and pains. 

I am now placing myself on basically bed rest as this is when I don't feel any pressure or aches and pains.

What symptoms did everyone else feel with incompetent cervix and a stitch was it pressure and pains ? I just don't want to worry anymore :( 

Thankyou and any help would be so much appreciated 

I promise to stop asking so many questions soon :)


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Twinkle try not to worry to much hun, oh says I was feeling pressure St 16 weeks and it was 3 weeks prior to my cervix changing and pre stitch, its most likly just the position baby is in as they are still very low at that point, I am 3 weeks nearly post stitch I can walk around but if I try to do tomuch cramp up, I spend most of my time sat or revlined on the sofa, if I sit up right to long I cramp up so have to remember to keep changing position but think its more my muscles ajusting to the bump, try to walk around in short bursts it dhpuld get easier As your muscles ajust to help and as baby starts to move up a bit, 

Really signs you are looking for of concern are cramps or back pain that comes and goes, tightenings without pain that have a distinctive pattern that is regular (braxton Hicks are normal and not concerning) and bleeding. And waters breaking 

Your not that far post op and your body needs to get used to the stitch being there its a foreign object also they will have pressed and pulled your tummy around when doing the op.

Don't know if that ramble was of any help but please try not yo stress to much and take things easy, move around if you can a little so mucles font get weak but nothing strenuous no house work ect


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Sorry for typos my laptop is in shop being fixed so on my phone


----------



## Agiboma

happy vday dayday


----------



## Twinkle 3

thankyou that has helped :) im trying so hard to keep positive and not to stress but it is the hardest thing in the world. especially when i feel pressure. some days i could just sit and cry as 24weeks seems so far away but im determined to make it. 

its reasurring to know that you get aches and pains too (wish we both had a normal pregnancy) you have helped better than the doctors/midwifes :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies thank you im really celebrating my vday on wed since they measure diff but appreciate yall support. Im now getting my sugar tested every time I eat cant take glucose test yet due to steroids


----------



## lch28

any one whose had a c section, is 4 weeks a normal time for AF to show again? I just realized that ive started bleeding much heavier this week. just realized its probably just my period. I only bfed/pumped for 2 weeks.


----------



## Agiboma

I suppose its possible. to get AF at this time for me it took a lot longer but for some ladies it comes back very soon.


----------



## lch28

it took 6 weeks with Sophia, but she was vaginal. hmm


----------



## ShelbyLC

@ Day - my hospital considers viability to be at 23 weeks :thumbup: Happy V-Day! :flower:


@ lch - I got my first postpartum period exactly 1 month after the girls were born - and that's while pumping full time! :nope:


----------



## lch28

oh wow! really? then i guess it is my period. ew.. i forgot how much i hate periods.lol


----------



## Craigswife

Hi twinkle3
I'm new one here and haven't posted much, but thought I would just say I understand your worry. I have a tendancy to worry a lot, but find if i keep my mind busy with something else then it helps. ive also banned myself from google, lol, theres too many horror stories on there and it only feeds my over active imagination!!! I must admit I'm better since going cold turkey on google! I try and focus on going week to week with little milestones along the way. From what i understand you have only had your stitch in for a couple of weeks and remember that I felt quite a bit of pressure to start with. I think perhaps your body is adjusting to having the stitch in place. I think feeling pressure is fairly normal and if its not accompanied by any other symptoms then is probably nothing to get too worried about. I think it's about knowing what's normal for your body. When I was pregnant with my son I would often feel some pressure too and I made it to 28 weeks with no stitch and funnelling. I try and tell myself that the midwifes and the obs are experienced and see lots of women with our problem and that if there was cause for concern they'd be worried too, not that I always believe myself, lol!

I had my stitch put in at 14wks and was told by my ob to carry on as usual, something I've struggled to get my head around! I've avoided strenuous stuff and got as much rest as possible. Interestingly I discovered a friend of mine who has 5 children had stitches with all 5 of her babies, I think the first stitch was a rescue one but the others were planned and she made it to 35wks plus with all of them. I found this really reassuring! 
She said she was given the same advice, be sensible but don't treat yourself as an invalid, no strenuous lifting or exercise, no baths or sex because of infection risks and plenty of rest. It obviously worked for her, just hoping for the same. 

Keep smiling


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Twinkle I worried a lot too Hun. Don't apologize. My best advice, worry when you have cramping with weird/ bloody discharge, and a water leak. If you don't have those , chill with your legs up Hun! Lol I regret wasting all that time worrying. I could have used that time to bond with my baby. It wasn't until days ago that she felt like mine and I felt that connection. Don't be like me, enjoy your pregnancy and worry when you go into labor and not a second sooner:)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Ich AF arrived 5 weeks after my first and EXACTLY 28 days/4 weeks this time and I pump about 1 liter a day! I posted on here last week about it. I was in shock too! I thought I would get a little break. Guess not lol. I guess a few months from now ill be happy to see AF once hubby and I "reunite" lol. No babies for awhile. Phew! It was pretty bright and it comes in spurts. Some times nothing sometimes a faucet. Sorry tmi but if I can't share wuth you guys then who lol. Our bodies are clocks..


----------



## wunderful78

It looks like I may be getting sent home ;) happy today !!


----------



## Tink_0123

Ich and Prayer, I def. feel for you ladies, getting your AF so soon after having your babies is def. not ideal. You'd think you would get a longer break after all you've been through, but like Prayer said, our bodies are like clocks lol.. Question: Are you ladies planning on getting on some sort of contraceptive?? I've been researching, but so far I haven't made up my mind.

Twinkle, please try not to stress, try to enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can. Unless you're feeling cramping or something that comes and goes at regular intervals, strange discharge, blood or water leakage then just try not to give it too much thought. Pregnancy is supposed to be such a wonderful experience as you're bringing a baby into the world, unfortunately for women like us, happiness is usually overshadowed by worry. Please keep a positive mindset, and definitely, do NOT google. :hugs:

Wunderful, thats great news that you might be able to go home. I am super happy for you. :hugs:

AFM, anxiety is definitely kicking in, I feel so close yet so far lol.. I just want the next couple of weeks to pass quickly. I know once I get to 36 weeks, Ill be able to do the things I need to do before she comes and not feel as guilty if I go into labor then as she'll be pretty well cooked by then. Also, the thought of how I'm going to manage feeds, diaper changes, etc is starting to freak me out a bit. I've cared for babies before, but usually give them back after a few hours lol this time my baby is going to be with me 24/7 pretty much. I know its the hormones freaking me out about this and I know I will be able to manage well at the end of the day. Just wanted to share my feelings with you ladies.

I wanted to share a picture I took on Thursday after my dr's appt.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1196.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I know just lately I have asked an awful LOT of questions and all of you have been brilliant and answered them all. I am so worried and scared. I need your knowledge to help me.
> 
> I have been having pressure when I stand or walk it gets worse the longer I am on my feet.
> I have always felt pressure in my previous pregnancies to the stage where it felt like my baby would just fall out. It also started at 16weeks in previous ones. My first pregnancy I made it to 29weeks with it and second pregnancy I only made it to 22weeks.
> 
> I have asked medical staff wether this pressure is normal or a warning sign of cervical changes but they arnt concerned as I'm not bleeding. They brush it off as normal and say if anything was happening my stitch would just be taken out and I'd miscarry.
> 
> Which isn't very helpful.
> 
> My consultant is brilliant but dosnt answer questions as he dosnt like to scare or reassure.
> 
> So as you can see im sat at home worrying myself and searching google to find answers which to be honest is the worst things to do as it scares me more after reading about failed stitches and repeat losses.
> 
> I know eaveryone is different and so each of us will experience different symptoms.
> I also can remember lizzie saying pressure is normal plus aches and pains.
> 
> I am now placing myself on basically bed rest as this is when I don't feel any pressure or aches and pains.
> 
> What symptoms did everyone else feel with incompetent cervix and a stitch was it pressure and pains ? I just don't want to worry anymore :(
> 
> Thankyou and any help would be so much appreciated
> 
> I promise to stop asking so many questions soon :)

Twinkle hun, pressure and aches were constant in my twin pregnancy and only stopped if I lay down too - which is why I daren't move for 8mths lol. I also experienced similar feelings with my 24wker however, which is why I always say that yes stitch and ic pregnancies do cause pressure and pain which are essentially harmless BUT if you're concerned you should always ask for a tvu if you can get it, if nothing else than to put your mind at rest. 

Usually sinister pressure eventually ( and quite rapidly) progresses to bleeding and/or contractions so I'm sure you're ok sweet so try not to worry. Btw, ask as many questions as you need - we have all been there, and we ALL stressed just as much if not more :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle 3 said:


> Thankyou TlM for the info :) do you feel pelvic pressure? It's what iv been feeling a lot of lately and it only goes away when I rest. The more I stand or walk the worse it gets? Don't know if it's normal to still feel pressure with a stitch in

It is normal and it might indicate some funneling, but not much more - please don't worry :hugs:


----------



## lch28

twinkle i felt the same around 34-35 weeks, nervous! I had no time to prepare with my water breaking before i even got my stitch out. when it broke i felt a huge sense of panic. i even said to my mom "BUT IM NOT READY!!" lol. But then I had Jonathan and it just felt so right. I was like WOW I CAN DO THIS!! hes sleeping right next to me now. cant believe i ever lived with out him lol :cloud9:


----------



## chocolatecat

Glad you hospital bedrest ladies are doing well, it must be so worrying! 
Hope you make it home soon wunderful. I'm so lucky to be 10 mins from an excellent hospital (which considering I'm there every friday afternoon for 3 hours is a good job!)

Twinkle, it's ok to worry, I do the same, but so far with the pressure and cramps its not turned into anything, my cervix is still at 35-45mm. Of course that all said I'm now into my 'danger' time. Next 3-4 weeks I want to take it easy, but of course stuff still needs to be done, I feel guilty for not doing stuff and making hubby do it all, then feel guilty if I'm on my feet for more than 30 mins!!

Just wishing the next few weeks (and then some!) away - as you all are!!!

As for drugs in the UK, I wasn't given them last time, but have made a plan with my consultant to have them this time, though we've not discussed if my stitch will be taken out as soon as I have contractions or not... will need to check that! 
Anyway, the point was to talk to your consultant and ask to have tocolytics and have it written in your notes. If that's what you want of course.

Hugs to you all

xx
PS shelby - soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Agiboma

congrats that is great news wunderful


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink, your belly doest look big it looks long! Lol you're gonna lose that weight FAST!!! So happy for you.
Wunderful congrats !


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou everyone for the advice it's really helped :) I'm hoping time flys until I'm 28weeks. I think that's the only time I'll relax and enjoy pregnancy. At the minute I feel like I'm living a nightmare as each day I wake up I'm so scared something is going to go wrong. Iv got such a long way to go aswel so it's reassuring to talk to women who are going/gone through the same situation as me. Also with the midwifes and doctors not being much help it helps knowing what you all are feeling or felt during your pregnancy. Iv always got an ache or pain. Especially when my bladders full it's so painfull. I can 100% say that I definitely have incompetent cervix after all the symptoms I'm having again. I'm hoping this cervical cerclage can surprise me and keep my baby in :) I will be the happiest person in the world if the cerclage does it's job. I just thought it would have took away all the feelings and symptoms of incompetent cervix with it reinforcing the cervix but I'm feeling all the symptoms of IC x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Twinkle I totally relate to the waking up scared every morning altho I am at danger week and so am petrified to cough (how it all started the day Nathaniel was born), also I get the bladder thing usually in the morning which doesn't help believe its because the weight of your bladder and baby is heavy and adds pressure on the stitch which gives you the feeling as although its doing its job your body still sees it as a foreign object.

The way I think of it is this if you had a stitch in your arm for a cut it would be bruised and sore for weeks, if you then applyd weight to it it would hurt more right, your cervix is no different its sore from the op plus weight = pain. Also stitches that have healed remain sore as they pull on the skin and thus will still hurt if you add pressure.

I dunno if that helped but is how I picture it to calm My self sometimes


----------



## Craigswife

Sweetbuthyper
That's a really good way of looking at it! And unlike if you had a stitch in your arm you can't see our stitches, so can't be reassured that they are ok! 
I was told by a midwife friend of mine that the material used to stitch is actually more like a woven tape, so i think it must be pretty strong stuff. My ob's gave me a really good success rate for cervical stitches, I hang into that when I get my worry head on! I really want to enjoy my pregnancy and look at cute babygro's etc but just too scared to get excited.


----------



## baby_maybe

I can vouch for what the stitch looks like, I've actually kept the last two I've had. I know it's weird, but I really wanted to be able to show the kids what it was that kept them baking safe for all that time. It's very strange looking at them in reality, because it's this tiny length of stuff that looks like the tape they stick over bad cuts to hold them together. Its one of those things that you could see and think 'wow, that doesn't look like its capable of keeping my baby safe for all this time' but it just did! So strange!


----------



## Craigswife

Baby_maybe, wow so it looks like those butterfly stitches! When she said it was woven tape I thought it would be industrial scale, lol!!


----------



## DAYDAY24

The pulling and stabbing type pain in my cervix scares me


----------



## TLM21

hello ladies I'm just reading your recent posts and the feeling is so relatable. to be honest I don't know if I will be able to enjoy the pregnancy without feeling super scared. baby is moving so I enjoy that as long as it's not too low, then I freak out...lol I know after all this I 
probably laugh at myself. I'm trying my hardest not to sneeze, cough, move to much... 
I had to read some more spiritual things to remind myself that everything happens for a reason and it will be ok, sometimes I remember that sometimes it's a little harder... I learned how to.take the quickest showers and how to deal with being in bed most of the day without.going crazy. :winkwink:
I still count the hours and days of course.
I think the cramps and aches are hard, but the mental component of going thru this is for me way harder.
thanks for all of you being in the blog, look forward everyday to reading it. I know we will be fine and just have to hang in there... :hugs:
sending all a huge hug and positive vibes :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

day I know, super scary, but I think normal. sometimes I get them when I have a full blader, I take care of that and it eases it. I also try to change position and sometimes it helps.


----------



## Princess4Life

Hello Everyone. I was searching for success stories on google and came across this thread. I have been reading all morning and I know I'd need a week of daily reading to get halfway thru...but I have been blessed and encouraged by the stories on here.

I had a shirodkar cerclage put in on Saturday cos during my last scan (at 19 +1) I was told that I was funnelling a bit.. my cervix isnt too long at 3.4 so I got scared. I and Dh were Ttc for about 5yrs b4 marriage and 2 yrs after. This miracle is so precious and loosing the baby scares us so much dats why I had been going for regular check up. Anyway the cerclage was put in and dr. only asked me to rest for a day or so and i could resume work. I had to insist that I needed sick leave for atleast 5 days cos my job needs me to move around a lot. I really wish I could resign and put my feet up all day but we need the extra income with the baby on the way :( 

I was given Antibiotics, Salbutamol, Flagyl, Paracetamol for pain, and am still taking my Prenatals (Folic Acid, Ferous and Calcium). The Dr. says to come back in two weeks but I plan to go for a private pelvic scan in a week's time to check that all is fine.

Sorry if am rambling...just going outta my mind with worry that hardly anyone else seems to share. Like monitoring my discharge which turned from red to dark brown to yellowish brown. Pls is this normal?


----------



## Hope2302

@ wunderful, great news.
@ baby, really? That's what the stitch looks like? Can't believe you kept yours, not a bad idea at all :)
@ Tlm 21, I can truthfully say I only started enjoying my pregnancy at 30 weeks. IC is scary to say the least and its normal not to feel relaxed or enjoy the whole process when there is so much you are worrying about.
@ day, I had the pulling pains too. If they become unbearable or your instincts don't feel like sthg is right, pls go to l&d. When are you having steroids?
@ princess, welcome! At least the cerclage has been placed in good time. It is right you insisting on a couple more days off work. Wishing you a long pregnancy and healthy baby.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hope had steroid shot and on hospital bedrest I was just having a lot of those pains yesterday but dont wsnt them down there unless necessary


----------



## Agiboma

@tlm i understand the nervousness i did not start to feel comforteble until 32 weeks and now im still anxious to make it to term
@hope look at you coming along very nicely 32 weeks YEAHHHH
@dayday good to know things have settled down
@wnderful i hope you are settling back at home now
@princess welcome :hi:


----------



## baby_maybe

Yeah it actually does look like those butterfly stitches although I'm sure it's a lot stronger than that stuff. If it won't gross too many of you out I'll post a pic of it :)

Forgot to add its been washed so there's no grossness on it :haha:


----------



## Tink_0123

TLM, it took me very long to actually feel comfortable about everything. From about 13 weeks till 24 weeks I would go to the dr weekly or twice a week due to some unknown symptom that didn't feel right, the ladies there must've thought I was nuts since I would call in for the smallest of things. I just recently started enjoying my pregnancy or whats left of it really. I can honestly say I feel comfortable at this time, but will not be 100% until I reach 37 weeks. When I was at your gest. the weeks felt like years, once I passed 28 weeks they've just flown by. My advice to you, just take it a day at a time, try not to give things too much thought. One thing I did that helped me a lot was read the stories in the preemie section. It gave me a lot of hope that regardless of when she came she would have a good chance of making it. Just hang in there hun, sending lots of :hugs: your way.


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi princess welcome to the thread sorry your going through all the worries too. 
To answer your question i was told yellow/orange discharge after the stitch is normal and more discharge than usual is normal too as the stitch is a foreign body and your body will make more discharge to try and get rid (but obviously the stitch won't move)

As for myself. Thankyou so much everyone for all the advice you all provide me. It is so much help! I have been to the hospital today as I woke up in a panic believing something was wrong. My symptoms was pressure, pain in bladder especially when it's full and I felt like I wasn't able to fully empty my bladder.

I have come back in an extremely positive mood. The doctor I have seen was the best one so far, she answered in great detail every question i asked and she made me feel like getting this baby to term is an acheivable goal.

I'll write what she had to say so if any ladies who are in my position are worried with the same symptoms then they can get a bit of reassurance from this...

I asked a number of questions and this is how she answered:

Q1- I asked is pressure normal to experience even with the stitch in place. As I thought when the stitch was placed the symptoms of IC would disappear or be relieved...

Answer- it is normal to feel pressure and symptoms of IC with the stitch in as all the pressure will still be there but instead of been on your cervix the pressure will be on your stitch but it shouldn't open as that's why the stitch is there in the first place

Q2 - I keep getting pains in my bladder and it dosnt feel like its emptying properly, this is a sign of incompetent cervix should I be worried,

Answer - no the Uterus, bladder and bowel are competing for space, the uterus will be sat on the bladder and that's the problem. So nothing to worry about.

She also told me if my cervix is open or funnelling not to worry as the stitch should hold it all in place.

I asked for a cervical length scan and why I don't have them. She said so I don't worry if I see any funnelling.
A

I also asked for proestrogen shots and she said there only on trial here and I can't have them yet until they've been tested :(

I asked about bed rest aswel she said America and India promote bed rest but the UK dosnt due to the high risk of blood clots.
Iv been told NOT to rest which I really didn't like the sound of as I feel MUCH better when I do rest.

I'm thinking of asking the consultant to give me blood thinners to prevent clots.


What is everyone else doing to prevent clots? Iv had 3 different doctors telling me to stop resting which is scaring me about clots :(

Anyway sorry for the long post once again. Hope your all doing well and hope baby maybe has her little boy soon :)


----------



## TLM21

thanks for all the support ladies :flower:
party in my bedroom once I get to 32, of course bed resting still... loL
you all inspire me, I see that you are at 39, 34 and 32 and it's sooo reassuring :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Twinkle, hope your feeling better today. Although V-day might seem far away, just keep in mind that you'll get there very soon. Keep your head up, and as always rest as much as you can. :flower:

Agi, 34 weeks and counting yay!! so exciting :happydance:

Hope, 32 weeks, that's amazing :thumbup:

Day, Happy V-day! you're in the best place possible. Glad you got your steroid shots. You and your boys are in my thoughts :hugs:

Princess, Welcome to the thread! Thats great news that you got your stitch in already. Although many dr's do not recommend it, but I do suggest to rest as much as possible if you can. It will definitely make a difference. Wishing you lots of luck and a quick recovery from your stitch placement. :hugs:

Baby, OMG woman!! your little Mr. seems to be very comfy in there. Have you been doing anything to possibly bring labor on? or has your dr mentioned anything about induction since he doesn't want you to go over?

Prayer, hows little Missy doing today?? As far as your comment from last night, I think the reason my belly looks long is because its very low. Always been that way, not really big or high like most pregnant women I've seen. I've gained 35 lbs so far, considering that I've been on bed rest for over 2 months, I don't think its too bad. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Sending lots of :hugs: your way. Keep those babies cooking!!


----------



## TLM21

princess welcome! I had the McDonald stitches put in so not sure about the other procedure, you may want to call your Dr and ask. I did have some minor bleeding after the stitches. 
wonderful how's being home so far?


----------



## baby_maybe

Haha Tink, yes he seems to be very comfy! I'm seeing the consultant again on weds, hopefully to discuss some sort of plan for getting him out! lol. Since the stitch came out we've been dtd and I have been trying to spend more time walking, however my pelvis feels like its being split in two most days now, not to mention just the weight of it all so that's been a bit of a non-starter :haha:

See this is what happens, you worry for months (not unnecessarily I might add) that the stitch won't hold or you'll have a preemie and then you look around and realise you're 39 weeks with a reaaaaaalllyyy comfy baby who doesn't want to come out :haha:


----------



## Tink_0123

baby_maybe said:


> Haha Tink, yes he seems to be very comfy! I'm seeing the consultant again on weds, hopefully to discuss some sort of plan for getting him out! lol. Since the stitch came out we've been dtd and I have been trying to spend more time walking, however my pelvis feels like its being split in two most days now, not to mention just the weight of it all so that's been a bit of a non-starter :haha:
> 
> See this is what happens, you worry for months (not unnecessarily I might add) that the stitch won't hold or you'll have a preemie and then you look around and realise you're 39 weeks with a reaaaaaalllyyy comfy baby who doesn't want to come out :haha:

LOL thats life I tell ya. You never know what's going to happen. Would be nice to know whats going to happen early on in the future and avoid all the worry and heartache we go thru. 

FX something happens for u soon (this week) naturally. I've heard induction is not pleasant. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! Just popping by to say hello to everyone. 

We're starting a baseline sonogram for fertility treatment. I'd like to try for one more child. My husband is excited and I am a little scared. Luckily I have "some" personal experience to fall back on but will need some input on bedrest with a toddler when the time comes. 

First thing is first though and we're starting next month for the TWW. 

Hoping your all doing well as you wait for the littles. I know it was SO HARD with baby bear. Had I not by the grace of God found this post and Lizzie as well as all the other ladies, I don't know what I would have done. As you can see from the avatar, the stitch worked along with the 17p injections I had. After losing our son at 22wks, I never thought the day would come that I'd be a mother. It took us 8 years to conceive him and 10 to conceive her. To watch her grow...Oh how funny she is. I pray this for all of you!

So hopefully I'll be in here to join you in the next few months. Until then, just wanted to say hi and wish you all well! :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou Tink :) bet your so excited to be coming off of bed rest soon :) I agree what you said to baby that we should be told what will happen in the future to avoid all the worry! That would be my ideal world lol

Hi mommys angel, Iv never met you before but it's so strange that you have wrote on here today as it was only yesterday I sat reading some old posts in this thread and I was mainly reading yours :)
Wishing you lots of luck in conceiving and in your pregnancy


----------



## sweetbuthyper

twinkle as long as you don't lay in bed all day and be completly inactive you should be fine re blood clots. I am resting but as i have said before mainly sat or laid on the couch and i get up and walk around the house every few hours.


----------



## Agiboma

@mommyangle look forward to seeing you soon. I do understand this thread really saves a lot of people from going crazy and with bedrest well us IC ladies got a lot of time on our hands. I also have a toddler and had a TAC (trans abdominal cerclage done) was told to stay on bedrest till 28 weeks but i could not really fully oblige because my son keeps me so busy. With a toddler you will need help or daycare etc. I was lucky my stitch help strong and has brought me this far. GL


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! Twinkle, how funny you went all the way back and saw MY posts. Seems like such a long time ago, though really it was just 16 months or so. 

Agiboma, I've been wondering about that very subject. Already with fertility treatment it's slightly different than when we were trying to have her. We have IUI's. So he'll have to go in with his swimmies and I'll be alone this time. NOT very romantic but he said we'll be together afterwards as a family. This process isn't always the most romantic in the world. I suppose I better figure out a plan once we get going. My mom lives 40 minutes away and it's not always convenient to drop baby bear off.

I know Lizzy has a story too of what happened when she was carrying the twins. Hopefully I can get a little insight so I can come up with some kind of plan. My husband is home twice during the week and works 2nd shift. So most of the morning can be taken care of. If need be, we could use someone from 4-9 which is 5 hours each day for 5 days. I'll have to get an idea of how much sitters cost and if there is even anyone out there who will watch her at those hours. Maybe a homeschool teen??:shrug: Wondering how Lizzy did it and if she had anyone helping in the evenings. I KNOW my mom won't live with us and she can't check in daily because of the distance. THIS is going to be interesting. I'll worry more about that when the time comes. It was just a thought that occurred the other day.

How are you both feeling? I see you both have children prior to this pregnancy so have you had IC prior to this or did you just find out? Out of curiosity, have any of you done fertility treatment to get where you are or has ttc been relatively easy and the IC is the issue? I have a series of medical issues I have PCOS and am on an insulin pump with hypothyroid. I tried losing some weight...lost it and gained it all back because I had to go back on the insulin pump in order to ttc. It's the safest drug they say. So I'm back to square one until after we have the next baby. I'll stay off the insulin and hopefully lose more weight. I think once we have another baby it will be easier because I'll be able to stay off the insulin. Any added insulin floating in the body turns to blasted fat. ((sigh))

Good to talk with you!


----------



## Agiboma

@mommyangle My IC was diagnoised when i lost a baby @ 20 weeks so with my prior pregnancy i had a TVC stitch placed @ 15 weeks only for it to start failing anf i had funnled to the stich and had bulging membranes @ 23 weeks so had another rescue TVC placed @ 24 weeks, which held for a lovely 10 days and then i had my son @ 25+2. So this current pregnancy i have a TAC which has brought me this far, no funneling, bulging membranes etc.
I was also diagnoised with PCOS years back and this pregnancy i took nothing and was able to get pregnant i had taken clomid for 6 moths prior and all BFN so i took a break and BFP go figure. This will be my last pregnancy i cannot go through this again!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Agiboma said:


> @mommyangle My IC was diagnoised when i lost a baby @ 20 weeks so with my prior pregnancy i had a TVC stitch placed @ 15 weeks only for it to start failing anf i had funnled to the stich and had bulging membranes @ 23 weeks so had another rescue TVC placed @ 24 weeks, which held for a lovely 10 days and then i had my son @ 25+2. So this current pregnancy i have a TAC which has brought me this far, no funneling, bulging membranes etc.
> I was also diagnoised with PCOS years back and this pregnancy i took nothing and was able to get pregnant i had taken clomid for 6 moths prior and all BFN so i took a break and BFP go figure. This will be my last pregnancy i cannot go through this again!

Oh my! :hugs: You've been through so much with your experience. I lost a mucus plug and then ended up with a yeast infection and BV. I kept telling the medical personnel only to hear them say everything was fine. My amniotic sac was bulging too but the resident Dr. gave me a choice of staying in the hospital with my legs up in the air OR go home. Since she refused to intervene I figured home would be best. The dr.'s called to rush me back the next morning but it was too late, too much time lapsed from the Residents call on the matter and I gave birth to Jackson Jeffrey at 22wks and he passed 25 minutes later. It was heartbreaking and as you well know scares the life out of you EVERYTIME you get pregnant. With Amelia I felt as though I was fighting for EVERYTHING. They told me I didn't have IC but in fact had PTL. After chatting with the girls here I DEMANDED to be heard. Even went to a second opinion who read word for word the same thing the original Dr. said. I demanded they monitor me. Thank goodness, had they NOT, I would have lost Amelia the SAME TIME I lost Jackson. I had the Macdonald Stitch and 17P injections.

The fighting for good care never seems to go away here where I live. Not sure how it is with your area. 

I'm SO sorry you've gone through this even with the stitch. Glad that the new TAC is working. I'm noticing that you are already at 32 weeks. :happydance: Has it given you any room to breathe now that your this far along?

I'm like you, this is my last pregnancy WHEN it actually happens that is. It's hard enough to get pregnant with the hormonal injections then arguing for proper care here once I am pregnant. My husband and I know that after another child, we're done ttc. We've always wanted to adopt even before we got married. I'm an only child and would like a few children to have siblings. Both conceived below my heart and IN my heart. Luckily I have 4 more rounds of IUI covered under insurance and then we're done. 

Thank you so much for sharing your heart and story with me. :hugs: It's one I wish MANY of us didn't have to know. I AM however grateful we have this forum and each other to lean on. During my grieving stage, I noticed that there were SO MANY babies buried where Jackson is in the early 1900's. I can't imagine how the women back then dealt with their grief let alone not have the answers and medical inventions so readily available to us today.

I'd love to lurk in here to check on you ladies if you don't mind. :flower:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink, I hope I didn't offend you I'd anything. You and belly are beautiful. I was round EVERYWHERE! Belly, legs arms face... And I lost it all in three weeks. I just need to tone up. You are way smaller (weight) so you'll be in a bikini a week postpartum. Work it! Lol. Missy is great I saw her today. She's up to 39 ml every 3 and she cries for it now :). She takes the whole bottle and they bottle feed 3 times a day. She's up to 4 pounds 4 ounces. They turned her temp down in her incubator and she's been maintaining her temp since noon today. The goal is to take her out the incubator into an open crib by Thursday. Which us week 34 . I am so proud of her!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink, I hope I didn't offend you I'd anything. You and belly are beautiful. I was round EVERYWHERE! Belly, legs arms face... And I lost it all in three weeks. I just need to tone up. You are way smaller (weight) so you'll be in a bikini a week postpartum. Work it! Lol. Missy is great I saw her today. She's up to 39 ml every 3 and she cries for it now :). She takes the whole bottle and they bottle feed 3 times a day. She's up to 4 pounds 4 ounces. They turned her temp down in her incubator and she's been maintaining her temp since noon today. The goal is to take her out the incubator into an open crib by Thursday. Which us week 34 . I am so proud of her!

U didnt offend me at all hun :) thank u for the compliment! Thats great u lost all ur weight in 3 weeks :thumbup: 
Missy is so adorable, shes getting so big and her weight gain is remarkable..thats great shes been able to keep her temp, hopefully everything will continue going well this week so she can go into the open crib.. Looks like shell b heading home really soon.. Im so happy shes doing well :)


----------



## Agiboma

@mommyangel wow you have had an ordeal yourself my goodness. I understand when you say that you have to fight for medical care, i had to be very FIRM with my Doctor that i wanted a TAC and not another TVC, they tried to convince me a TVC is effective and easy to mange blah blah blah. I told them NO, the TVC is not a good fit for me and i insisted and got my TAC :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Agiboma said:


> @mommyangel wow you have had an ordeal yourself my goodness. I understand when you say that you have to fight for medical care, i had to be very FIRM with my Doctor that i wanted a TAC and not another TVC, they tried to convince me a TVC is effective and easy to mange blah blah blah. I told them NO, the TVC is not a good fit for me and i insisted and got my TAC :haha:

Isn't it a shame that we have to fight to be heard? I find it very disgusting sometimes. I advocate HIGHLY for women to know their bodies and do the research. I also encourage advocating for ones self and children. WE know our bodies and our children. Had I not done the research I wouldn't have found this thread to ask the women more information to differentiate all the information I was hearing. 

It was so nice talking with you! While It's by no means the platform I'd like having all of us been through IC, I'm grateful for the opportunity to chat with other women who've been there too.

Thank you!:flower:


----------



## lch28

omg prayerful, she is just beautiful!


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful i forgot to mention how aforable Missy is look at those big beautiful eyes and she's holding up her hand and saying " please popparazzi its enough photo's for now" lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Pardon me for looking back. Prayerful, please forgive me it looks as though you has OVER_THE_TOP exciting news. I didn't mean to take away from that. I didn't see your update. Your baby is SO beautiful! 

What great news that she is eating well and gaining weight. Even more exciting that they are starting to turn down the incubator and she will be out on Thursday. You must be SO EXCITED! :happydance:

Thought I'd come back and apologize for "crashing the thread" but also wanted to congratulate you on such a beautiful little one.


----------



## wunderful78

So cute prayerful ;) I hope she gets to home with you this week ;) 

Hi to the new posters, I don't have any experience in the TAC I only have a TVC although I have never list a child or had a micro premi I can totally understand why a TAC would be your choice , the statistics of their success is very high! People may say its over the top treatment but don't listen because they aren't the ones losing a baby or having a micro premi ! I strongly encourage you to make choices you are comfortable with! 

Everyone I'm home now ;)


----------



## Agiboma

wunderful that is great news DD must be so happy to see you


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Mommy's Angel said:


> Pardon me for looking back. Prayerful, please forgive me it looks as though you has OVER_THE_TOP exciting news. I didn't mean to take away from that. I didn't see your update. Your baby is SO beautiful!
> 
> What great news that she is eating well and gaining weight. Even more exciting that they are starting to turn down the incubator and she will be out on Thursday. You must be SO EXCITED! :happydance:
> 
> Thought I'd come back and apologize for "crashing the thread" but also wanted to congratulate you on such a beautiful little one.

No need to apologize! We are all family here! You should hear the stuff we've talked about. We may not know what each other looks like but we know the color of each others discharge, fluid, the big "O"in sleep etc.. Lol so your post was no where near apology worthy! Lol 
About advocating..... Sometimes you have to be borderline obnoxious. It's unfortunate but extremely true!at the end who cares! Do you know how many pregnant women they will see in a lifetime!!! Lol they can blame the hormones. I think back to my 17 week appointment where my daughter was practically hanging out my whooooooohaha.. I could have lost her. I had a dr who was in a group with one other and he said if my bag was bulging he wouldn't sow me up. As soon as he walked out I got a hold of my regular Ob and he stitched me and my so short of a cervix that couldn't even be measured, that during my section he had a hard time getting it out. Bottom line, what's meant to be will be and if one dr won't, another will and what will happen will happen. I could have lost my blessing but that wasn't in Gods Plan. Drs think they are gods at times and sometimes they need patients like us to remind them they are not.


----------



## LoveSeel

I can't remember when I last posted so I might be saying a few things twice.

On Thursday I started to feel really sick. I couldn't keep anything down. I went into preterm labor (again) and was put on magnesium and given a 3rd steroid shot. By Friday evening I was off the mag and back on Procardia. On Saturday I was very sick to my stomach again and was having contractions every 30 seconds. I was put back on mag. By Sunday I was having difficulty with vision and breathing. My calcium and potassium levels dropped to scary limits. I was put on oxygen and telemetry was monitoring my heart. Yesterday I was taken off all meds. Labor will no longer be stopped. If I go into active labor again and reach 4 cm dilated I will have a c-section. If I make it 8 more days and go into labor I can have a natural delivery because I will be 32 weeks.

Yesterday I had an exam. I am 100% effaced. 2-3 cm dilated. Baby A is estimated at 3 pounds 1 ounce and B is estimated at 3 pounds 7 ounces. I was told labor could be anywhere from a few hours to 2 weeks away. I have contractions every 30 seconds to 5 minutes but they are not painful, just uncomfortable. 

Hoping to hold on awhile longer so my babies can spend less time in the NICU.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies I feel a relief to have reach a stage where my boys can survive but feel like 28 weeks is so far still nerve racking


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi everyone

iv got a quick update on my incompetent cervix journey and a other question :)

today because of all the pressure and pains in my bladder i was sent for a cervical length scan
my cervix is 45-46mm and there is nor funneling. so all good news :)

i am just wondering if transvaginal scans are safe with a stitch? i am 2weeks post operation so it felt a little sore but the lady who scanned me was quite shocked i was having an internal scan due to me having a stitch in. she says shes worked there 20yrs and never heard of ladies having a scan with a stitch.

also im wondering if the probe they used could push group b strep infection up towards my stitch and cause a probelm? i dont know if group b strep is present today but i have had it in the past


----------



## Tink_0123

Wunderful, thats great you're home already. Your DD and family must be super happy your back home. :flower:

Loveseel, hopefully labor holds off for a few more weeks; however, should the babies come now or very soon, you've made to a great gestation. Their stay at the hospital will not be very long. Both are weighing great as well. FX for you that everything stays put :hugs:

Twinkle, your CL length is great! I hope you're feeling better from your discomfort. As far as an answer to your question, I really don't have one, but I can tell you that when they do a tvu the wand thing doesn't really touch your cervix, they insert it in there as little as possible. I don't know tho, what the potential risks are as far as gbs and stitch with a tvu.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Tink almost week left of bedrest congrates!!!


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Tink almost week left of bedrest congrates!!!

Yes, thank you! Im anxiously awaiting the day we turn 36 weeks. I want to go to a nice dinner with my family that evening. I already picked out my dress and everything lol. 

Hope you and babies are doing great. :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone I have a question, I'm currently laying in bed with a couple of pillows under my pelvis to raise it a bit since I already have funneling I was trying to avoid putting any pressure. the last couple of days I have notice that after a while of laying like this I get dull cramp, belly is not hard and there is no coming and going so I don't think it's contractions I truly don't know if laying in this position is helping or could it be causing the cramp sensation? 
not sure if I'm making much sense, and not sure if there is an appropriate answer but I'm just a little worried...


----------



## Agiboma

@loveseal you have done a great job in keeping thise babies baking for this long, they have a great weight and should do very well if they come soon, but lets hope they stay baking for a while longer.
@dayday you have done well and yes 28 weeks seem far away but dont worry it will come
As for me I can say that to heck with it I am just enjoying my bump and all the stuff LO is up to these days.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks Agiboma yea only 4 weeks to 28 wish I could sleep untill then lol


----------



## Tink_0123

TLM, personally when I used lay down on my back with my legs up, it would cause my stomach to tighten. They also say that laying on your back is not good as the weight of the uterus can cut the circulation to some veins leading to the heart and can make you feel short of breath and light headed. I typically lay on my sides with a pillow in front supporting my bump and one on my back for support as well. I switch sides whenever I feel pain coming on my hips. 

So, perhaps if you're not feeling well laying on your back, try laying on your sides for a bit to see if you feel better. :flower:


----------



## Hope2302

@ mommyangel. Nice to meet u.
@ prayerful, missy is adorable
@ wunderful, glad you are back home. 
@ Agiboma, tink. I still can't believe I am 32 weeks. So thankful to God. You ladies are almost full term. It seems to just fly by. I am glad for you two.


----------



## Agiboma

@ hope let it fly ooo, fly very fast oo, lol, you are doing great! Was just talking to DH telling him another month until LO is here


----------



## Hope2302

@ loveseel, hoping babies cook longer.
@ day, day. I pray you get to 28 weeks and more
@ twinkle, scan (transvaginal) are hardly done in the uk after a stitch. I personally never had any scan done. Practitioners are cautious cause infections and manipulation can happen so they would rather not go there. I know it is reassuring to know how the cervix is holding up but I got used to not knowing.


----------



## Hope2302

Agiboma said:


> @ hope let it fly ooo, fly very fast oo, lol, you are doing great! Was just talking to DH telling him another month until LO is here

Yep another month or so and this will all be a distant memory.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Loveseel - I stayed at 100% effaced 4-5cm dilated for 2 weeks before my waters finally broke. FX your bubs stay cooking longer. :flower:


----------



## Twinkle 3

I'm a bit worried now about the transvaginal scan. Wish I never had it done with the risk of it effecting my cervix and pushing group b strep infection up :(


----------



## lch28

Twinkle i had transvaginal scans more timws then i can count hun. Itll b ok


----------



## sweetbuthyper

twinkle i had a manual exam due to bleeding 2 days post stitch, they said they like to do as few as possible but no mention of problems in doing so, the wand in tvu only goes in the very opening down there and doesn't really touch much try not to worry they wouldn't have done it if they thought the benefits didn't out way the risks ( if there actually are any), stitch lenght scans seem common in other countries


----------



## baby_maybe

Just replied to your pm twinkle. I'm sure as the other ladies said that you shouldn't have any issues caused by the tvu :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

I had TV Ultrasounds weekly (sometimes 2-3 times weekly) for 10 weeks and they never caused any problems. :thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

Same here Shelby since 13 weeks i had trans vaginal ultrasounds done once a week and never had any issues, maybe its a North American thing IDK


----------



## Hope2302

Twinkle 3 said:


> I'm a bit worried now about the transvaginal scan. Wish I never had it done with the risk of it effecting my cervix and pushing group b strep infection up :(

Don't be worried. I hope I haven't said anything to scare you but those were the reasons I was given by my obgyn as I did want to know what my cervix was doing. Heard of a lot of ladies having biweekly checks and nothing happened.


----------



## Tink_0123

Hope, you're almost there too, 32 weeks and counting :happydance:. 

I think once we pass the 30 week mark time seems to go a lot quicker, at least thats how I've felt.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou everyone for your replies. I'm just a nervous wreck always worrying.
I never know what to do for the best. The Uk and USA seem to have different views on a lot of things. Such as bed rest, proestrogen shots and cervical length scans after the cerclage. The uk scare me with the things they say and the way they deal with things. I really believe America knows best when it comes to care for women in pregnancy, preterm births and IC.
So it's reassuring to know all you ladies from America had TVUs and were fine :)

Thankyou baby for the Pm I really appreciate it :)

And hope don't worry you didn't scare me. I worry all the time lol I was worried as soon as the women did the scan


----------



## Hope2302

Tink_0123 said:


> Hope, you're almost there too, 32 weeks and counting :happydance:.
> 
> I think once we pass the 30 week mark time seems to go a lot quicker, at least thats how I've felt.

I have actually felt that way too. 30 and 31 weeks were over before I knew it. Take a pic of you in all your yummy mummy glory when you wear that dress on that well deserved dinner with your family :)


----------



## Tink_0123

Hope2302 said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> Hope, you're almost there too, 32 weeks and counting :happydance:.
> 
> I think once we pass the 30 week mark time seems to go a lot quicker, at least thats how I've felt.
> 
> I have actually felt that way too. 30 and 31 weeks were over before I knew it. Take a pic of you in all your yummy mummy glory when you wear that dress on that well deserved dinner with your family :)Click to expand...

Yes, I definitely will. I want to do my hair and make up too. Its been a while since I've been able to do anything nice on myself, so I'll be taking pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Hope2302

@ twinkle, to say not to worry is easier said than done. Moms and moms to be always worry but try keeping your mind off and focus on online shopping, nursery ideas and other things you like doing. I have stopped worrying about IC and now worry about if baby is growing as it should and praying that the placenta is working as it should. Sounds silly cause I have had no indication to think otherwise. I think until I have my son in my arms, healthy and well I would still be worrying.


----------



## Twinkle 3

I try my best not to worry. I know it's natural to but it's so hard to think positive :) I think I will take your advice and focus on other things. I think it's the best thing to do


----------



## Agiboma

@hope congrats on team :blue: yes if its not one worry its another anyways today i finally made up my mind to just enjoy the remainder of my pregnancy as i am not doing this in this lifetime ever again.


----------



## Tink_0123

Agi, I feel similar, just want to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy. I wish I would be a little braver and move around a lot more; however, since I don't have a stitch in place holding my cervix closed I try to take it real easy. I've decided that I don't want to have anymore kids in the near future or possibly ever. I'll be content with just one.

Going through this ordeal is both physically (bed rest) and mentally draining, Its going to take me a while even think of TTC lol


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink I totally feel ya. I'd love to try for our boy but its so scary! It was mentally draining and I STILL didn't carry to term. I look at all your tickers and all that I started with got to their 30's. I still couldn't make it that far even with a stitch. It saddens me. I'd love one more but I've already experienced 3 spinals,2 c sections, bedrest, a cerclage, premature rupture of membranes with one and preterm labor with the other, not to mention a fibroid removal in a few months.... Smh. Talk about scar tissue. My dr asked if I wanted more kids and I said yes, he didn't tell me not to so I guess it's safe. People look at me crazy when I say I desire one more years from now. They think I'm torturing my babies because they come so early. Smh. I know my hubby wants more but he said he doesn't. I think because he doesn't want me going through this again. So, to all you ladies who are fortunate enough to avoid the NICU and those who can delivery naturally , hats off to you! Kiss your babies and when the crying at night drives you nuts, think of moms like me who would love to be awaken by the cries of her little one. Sorry I had to vent. It's 5 weeks of Nicu this Wednesday and I want my baby home healthy like yesterday. Shes a 45 min drive from my house so I only see her like 3 times a week.. :/ oh and now I have car trouble :/ go figure


----------



## Tink_0123

Im sorry u feel that way Prayer. Although I havent been thru half the things u have, I understand how u feel. We live in a constant fear for months n then theres moms like u that after all that you have to go thru the NICU journey as well. It definitely makes u think A LOT whether you want to go thru this again or not. On the other hand, this journey allows us to appreciate our babies even more than a woman who has no complications or rarely any to carry to term. 

Everyday I wake up feeling like I've been run over by a car. My back and sides are so sore from being in bed so long. I constantly have to turn at night due to hip pain so I dont sleep very good either. I dont mean to go off or anything, but its frustrating at times. 

Anywho, what hospital is Missy in that u have to drive so far?
Shes doing great hun so just keep in mind that shell b home really soon and ull have her right there with u, no longer needing to drive such a far distance to see her.


----------



## Agiboma

@ prayerful your post makes me weep because I remember my NICU journey with my 25 weeker. Coincendentally today we went to the hospital where he spent over 6 weeks int he level 2 nursery we went to visit the nurses. As i walked into the hospital proudly with my 31 month old, I could not help but remmeber all those nights I went home crying to g-d asking him why me, why this its too unfair.The hospital is over 45 minutes away some nights i would be on teh highway driving and tears running down my eyes cant stop crying so sad another night at home without my baby. Its a miracle i never crashed. Everyday unfailingly i went to see my son and every night it was so hard to leave him and let others take care of him, i longed and ached for my baby those days. Not one night did not go by where i asked g-d to give me strength to get through another day and to strenghten my son so he can be home with me very soon. All mommies with NICU babies i feel it for them cause i know the hurt all to well, when i got pregnant this time NICU was my greatest fear i talked to g-d i told him only by his Grace i will avoid another NICU stay. Missy is doing so great mommy she will be home with you soon, sending you massive :hugs: and love.


----------



## wunderful78

My nicu experience was surreal , first baby and 600kms from home, I delivered without anyone in the room I knew! The doctor briefed me about all the things that go wrong with a preemie looked at the monitor as I was contracting ..... Said ill just wait for this one to be over then kept talking about cerebral palsy and the like I was so scared :( I spent only 14 days there then 3 weeks at home hospital where the only feed I missed was the 2am one :( I was like a crazy person by the end! 

I am almost 30 weeks and I also feel like throwing my hands up in the air and enjoying being pregnant I so wish to be normal I'm fretful that everything I've gone through this time won't keep my baby out of nicu and drips and lines monitors and I also fear every time I go a few hours without movement! 

I'm not saying people with easy pregnancies don't deserve their babies but I have high respect for women like on this forum who sacrifice and go through so much


----------



## lch28

:hugs: I felt like this my whole pregnancy. I wish i enjoyed it more :nope: I was so worried. I cant imagine how hard the NICU must be.. Sophia was only 23w6d so she did not make it . For the first 28 weeks i absolutely lived in fear of that happening again


----------



## lch28

^ btw ladies, i did not have a stitch or anything. i was undiagnosed at that time


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone, so as I write this is almost 4 am where I am, so needless is to say that I don't sleep much. just wanted to make sure you all new how brave you are. today was one of those particularly hard days, and I guess hormones are at a maximum since I couldn't stop crying, just frustrated and worried. :winkwink:.
I read some of your journeys and can relate to some, but it breaks my heart that you all have to go through such stressfull pregnancies and then some deal with NICU.
@prayerful she will be home soon as she is having great progress hun
@agi you have made it to the 30s and beyond,awesome
@tink you are also up there and should be so happy
@wunderful baby it's still baking so hang in there hun, you are home now so that's great
@day I feel you when you say about time dragging but in the end it will all be worth it!
@twinkle you remind me so much of me with all the worrying, wish there was a way oF making it easy for both, stitch is in place so you will be fine, oh and I get Trans,vaginal ultrasound every 2 weeks and haven't had any issues so far
@ich J is also making great progress and you can soon enjoy him at home
@hope you are also in the 30s congratulations, keep baking 
everyone else they I'm missing right now, I just think we are all in the same boat. you all keep me sane, thanks for the support and inspiration you all give me. keep up the awesome work and all hang in there. :flower:
positive thoughts and hugs :hugs:
sorry for the long post...


----------



## TLM21

@baby then I see you at 39+ and you become my gold standard, lol I know you are ready
@Shelby the girls look wonderful so it totally makes me be positive
@sweet you are also in the 30s, fantastic, congrats
:hugs:
well since it's 4:30 am I will try to sleep... 
sending prayers everywhere:flower:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

well i woke up in a bad mood ... threw up my tea last night hardly slept due to this annoying itching, and i just want to go back to bed and sleep instead i have to be up and sit in a car for 45 + minutes to travel to Sheffield to see my psychologist for my stupid fits whos not gonna be happy because he wants to see me more regularly and i just don't know if i can, i have the midwife fortnightly and the journey to sheffield and back for an 50 min chat ( thats all it feels like) kills me for days, gonna try and get him to agree to fortnightly on weeks i'm not with the midwife or hospital. have also done the maths and there is now no way other than having sessions weekly that i can finish my allotted sessions before the baby arrives. :shrug: sorry totally off topic just needed to vent i know its all for the greater good and worth it in the end would just like to be normal and for all the doctors to do one. 

Also i must be one of the crazy ones because i still want to try for a second after this and will probs start trying after 6 months unless told i can't as i took a year to conceive this time and i don't want a big age gap i know i'm nuts.


----------



## TLM21

7:30 here I had all 3 hours of sleep, hopefully I can go back to sleep shortly...
@ sweet I'm sorry you had to deal with all that, hang in there hun.
at some point at 4 in the morning I thought you were in the 30s week mark, I just want time to move that fast, lol
last nite my husband said that I was crazy if I wanted to go through this again since we have been talking about it... only time will tell


----------



## MizzPodd

Hello ladies. Haven't been on here in several weeks. My 28 week appt was yesterday and I was and still am very greatful to be at this point as odds have been against me. After the cervical length check, doc said my membranes are sitting on my stitch now :( I just knew something was wrong because I was having increasing pressure and pain with contractions which happened the night before I delivered my angel Chrisna. So I had a feeling he should check and I'm glad he did. I was wondering if anyone on here has experienced this situation with membranes being right on stitch and if so, how long did you last? Did you make it full term or did your waters go prematurely.
Doc told us what may happen but hearing it from a women who went through this would help me feel better... Oh goodness, having contraction right now! Boo!

I hope everyone is fairly well and Prayful your baby is so gorgeous. Aww beautiful eyes! :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm sorry some of you ladis are having a tough time. I've only experienced nicu twice, but I wouldn't want to again, so :hugs: to all either facing the possibility or currently there.

I feel a bit in limbo now with this thread, I no longer have my suture in and I'm just waiting for him to arrive. Hence me not posting as much these days, I wish I could hurry time along for you ladies in the 20's, because I remember how scared I was back then of not making it to 28 weeks.

I've just been to see the consultant and he will be inducing me by rupturing my waters next week on weds. He gave me a sweep today which was very painful as my cervix is so far back still! Anyway he said that if he does it it would be possible to break my waters but it's going to be painful! Anyway once that's done they'll put up the drip and see if they can get my contractions started, if they don't start within a few hours then be will send me for a section.


----------



## Agiboma

@babymaybe congrats on getting a date, not to long and Rueben will be in your arms.
@mizzpod lots of ladies on this thread with the exact same expereince including myself with my son ive told this story a few times but here is how it went down with my pregnanct with him. First tvc placed @ 15 weeks @23 weeks shorten cervix, funneling and bulging membranes. @24 weeks rescue cerclage placed lasted a lovely 10 days i delivered my son at 25+2, but some other ladies have hung on to term. Hoping your LO stays baking a while longer


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks Agiboma :) your story was very inspirational when I read about it a few months ago. Being 28 weeks gives me more hope and hopefully I will make it to 32 weeks.


----------



## Twinkle 3

i hope everything goes well for you baby maybe :) i really hope i will be in your situation soon. id give anything to be you right now :)
im terrified of not making it to 24weeks never mind 28 :( every day i wake up in a panic. today its a panic about Group b strep. i read a lady had pain and pressure in her bladder and it was group b strep. i have the same pains and pressure but been told its the baby on my bladder. wish i could stop the worry :( im scared the hospital are missing somthing but im verging on the edge of paranoia lol


----------



## Twinkle 3

mizzpod cant you get anything to stop the contractions and maybe steroids?


----------



## MizzPodd

Yeah they have me a shot last weekend when I went into labor and delivery. But they said its not something they can keep giving me to stop the contractions. If I get back to back contractions a lot again, then they will do a magnesium drip and give me procardia. I'm just nervous though because my doc said if I go into labor they will have to remove stitch. I'm hoping the contractions don't stay consistent because they don't want my stitch to rip apart. I'm confused because I don't know what they will consider labor... Some doc say if you contract consitently with no relief from meds, and others say if you start dilating. I'm not sure where my doctor stands but I have appt in two weeks so I will def ask.


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh and twinkle I hope things settle soon for you. I know it is fed scary especially if you've had bad experiences so I honestly can't say oh just stay calm. Lol much easier said than done!!!


----------



## TLM21

@mizzppodd in my case the stitch is also whats holding everything since I've had funneling of membranes since week 20, super freaked out... my doctor did say that once I get to 28 I get a little help from the baby who helps block the canal a little making it harder for the, membranes to keep funneling or even bulging. I may go to the Dr with a added little pressure, so I will keep you posted


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you for that, yeah it is definitely nerve racking to say the least! I just keep think the membranes will rupture because they r sitting on my stitch now! But only Time will tell


----------



## Agiboma

Well i have been told by my DR. that did my TAC that Incompetent cervix really does not play a role after 28 weeks as the baby is now to big. Thats why i was only placed on my supposed bed rest till 28 weeks. So i hope that is a little more comfort.


----------



## MizzPodd

Yes it is comforting... I'm just battling preterm labor symptoms. That's what the main issue is like with dd2 :( im feeling the pre labor stuff i felt with dd1 and dd2... the baby is pushing down especially if im walking and i have to eat and use the restroom so i cant help but get up sometimes. an its scary because i am literally doing everything i can to prevent it. bedrest, p shots, close observation, oh my goodness! my body wants to have my baby before the time is right and I can only prevent it for so long before the doc is gonna just let me go... But I've been told a lot that 28 and beyond is a better time to deliver if I have to.


----------



## faibel

Hi, looking for some advice please, very worried at min. I have been diagnosed with IC, after a previous loss at 21 weeks and displaying classic signs. The plan for next pregnancy would be an elective stitch at 13 weeks. I am 8 weeks pregnant and just discovered i'm having twins! My consultant (I'm in the UK) has already said she would do nothing for a twin pregnancy, no stitch...nothing! I'm due to see another consultant next week but really concerned they may say no too. I'm not sure where to go from that point, I can't just sit back and wait to lose my babies. I have seen a few members who have had twin/stitch scenarios, any help/ advice and what to say to consultant would be very appreciated! thanks


----------



## ShelbyLC

I wonder if I never actually had an incompetent cervix. I started contracting early in my second trimester (sometime around 16/17 weeks) on an irregular basis. Weeks when I had fewer contractions, my cervix remained stable/mostly stable, and weeks when I had more contractions, my cervix changed. I have been thinking about this a lot lately. Maybe I just had preterm labor, which caused my cervix to change?

Sorry, I know this is a pointless post! Just sharing what's been on my mind. :flower:

Tegan and Britton turned 3 months old on Monday! Time is passing so quickly. They are both over 8lbs now and eat every 4-ish hours, about 20oz per day. They're very cuddly and love to sleep on my chest (but, thankfully, they don't complain about being put down).

Tegan in pink, Britton in green. :flower:

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4182small_zpsf1b0b1c7.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4194small_zpsb43d7a12.jpg


I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Shelby you r speaking for me!! This is what my doc has been thinking all along!! Based on my last pregnancy and this one, he thinks its more of a preterm labor issue but they did the stitch at 23 weeks because I was dilating and my cervix was super short. And the baby's head is right there next to my membranes as of yesterday at my 28 appt. contractions is wht is changing my cervix too!! Omg I really think that is the issue because after the cerclauge I still have contractions and had to get meds to stop them. Plus I can feel the pelvic pressure you start to feel a little bit before you go into active labor.


----------



## TLM21

hello again, just got back from the Dr, canal still closed thank God, I've been feeling added pressure cause the Baby's head is down, putting pressure over the canal. I will see him again next week, so we will see how much baby weighs. 26 weeks and counting!
@faibel hi and welcome. if you can send a message to Lizzie, she had stitch placed with twins, she is also in UK, she had them at 38 weeks. check out past posts and see if you can message her, she is awesome and has lots of knowledge on the subject. :flower:
@shelby awesome weight for the girls, you must be so proud! :thumbup:


----------



## MizzPodd

Shelby btw your twins are gorgeous!!! Awwww so precious!


----------



## lch28

shelby i never had one contraction with Sophia until i was 4 cm dilated. its all very confusing. i


----------



## lch28

mizzpod - my membranes were resting right on my stitch along with Jonathans head from 26 weeks + . He stayed put for another 10 weeks and so did my waters!


----------



## Agiboma

faibel said:


> Hi, looking for some advice please, very worried at min. I have been diagnosed with IC, after a previous loss at 21 weeks and displaying classic signs. The plan for next pregnancy would be an elective stitch at 13 weeks. I am 8 weeks pregnant and just discovered i'm having twins! My consultant (I'm in the UK) has already said she would do nothing for a twin pregnancy, no stitch...nothing! I'm due to see another consultant next week but really concerned they may say no too. I'm not sure where to go from that point, I can't just sit back and wait to lose my babies. I have seen a few members who have had twin/stitch scenarios, any help/ advice and what to say to consultant would be very appreciated! thanks

My heart just fell to the ground for you. How can they refuse you a stitch and you have been diagnoised with IC. Lots of ladies in UK carrying twins get a stitch, and some of them are regular posters on this thread, i hope they can better advidse you as im in Canada. Its good you are getting second opinion.


----------



## MizzPodd

Ich thank you for your story. It's nice the more I hear everyone's experience with this. Unfortunately I've been contracting a lot again and have to call labor and delivery to see if I have to come in... Again. I hope I can hang on a few more weeks but I am getting this bad gut feeling that something is goin to give sooner than later. I hope that's not bad that I can't help but have this feeling.


----------



## wunderful78

To the ladies wondering about preterm labor , I believe they work hand in hand :( I have been in ptl twice in rge last week none of the times dialated my cervix :) 1st time tightenings every 3 mins 45 seconds second time every 5 mins 15-30 seconds :( I took gtn patch nifedipine but the only thing that worked to stop it was endone tablet :( the second time I took panadol ... The hospital I went to had seen ladies go months with this tightening thing :( but I feel mine are too regular to ignore , I've taken panadol once since I've been home it settles mine down


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks twinkle :)

Twinkle - if you are worried that gbs may be causing your bladder symptoms get them to send a sample off for you. Gbs isn't picked up on a dip test so you really need it sent to the lab for testing, if the find it in your urine they shoud give antibiotics for it.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Holy Cats! ((faint)) I forgot how quickly this board goes. :rofl: 

*Prayerfu*l, Yes. Obnoxious. I was REALLY over the top. I just felt I couldn't trust ANYONE. You'd have to go WAY back to the beginning to see my story but the hospital was negligent. 24 hours lapsed and I should have had something to try to stop labor THEN we may have gotten to the stitch. Instead, the resident said there was nothing she could do and gave me two VERY bad options. It wasn't until the head Dr. realized the mistake the next morning that they decided to stop the labor. By then, it was WAY TOO late. As you said, God knows and what will be, will be. Doesn't make it any easier but it DOES make me smarter and more aggressive when it comes to medical approach. At least if "I'm" the one that's wrong it will be MY fault. On another note, not sure if anyone else feels like this but I get downright tired of fighting all the time. With our daughter I felt as though I could NEVER let my guard down. Stress isn't good no matter what type of pregnancy we have. Hopefully when we are pregnant again, I will be able to breathe a little more knowing what I need and what will happen. Yes, it's amazing what gets talked about in this thread. :rofl: Could you EVER imagine talking to your families or friends like this??:rofl: 

*LoveSee*, I don't know your story as I just hopped on board (not pregnant but trying again) but wondered if you were able to have a stitch. I see your post and that your having twins. Just wondered if you had the stitch and it didn't work or if you weren't able to get the stitch and you were on just bed rest.

*Dayday*, so glad you've gotten this far. Oh how I can understand that scary feeling of wanting to make each and every milestone past dates. :hugs: Your doing great! 

*Twinkle*, I can answer from my perspective. I had one or two pelvic internal scans AFTER my stitch with our daughter. They don't LIKE to do them because honestly the stitch is in there. It will hold. The issue is you don't want to add anything up there that doesn't belong since the stitch is already in. That includes the speculums which I kindly refused. I DID however have 1 or two scans. I think I was SO nervous I needed to see that the stitch was holding and where exactly I was funneled. After that, I didn't have any. I had to just trust it was doing it's job. It was very hard for me to let go of the control after my first experience. Those two internal exams didn't hurt a thing though. It's just a matter of not really needing it because the stitch is in. Why not take caution is what usually is the answer. I DO remember Lizzie telling me at the time when I was worried about the BV getting up there that as long as that sucker was stitched closed, it was less likely the bacteria would get up there. It was a total emotional battle for me. :lol:

Hi *HOPE!* Nice to meet you too. I see our daughters are close in age. You've given me hope too. How are you doing this with a toddler? I've actually come to the board to see how others are doing it. We're going through fertility treatment as we speak. I needed a heads up. SO glad to join on this board again even if it's just to chat. Nobody understands IC like we do. Some think that once your pregnant you don't have to worry again. It's not really how it goes with us. So it helps to be around like-minded women. I figured it would be nice to start relationships NOW and just waltz in smoothly when we find we're with child by the grace of God. 

*Tink,* I see you agree with the draining aspect I just spoke of. We're ttc again and both my husband and I are in agreement that this is the last child through my body. I can't handle all the hormones to get pregnant and THEN deal with the emotions of the stitch, 17P injections and idiot Dr.'s we have here. I get sick of fighting all the time with Dr.s in order to advocate for the health of myself and my child. After this next child, we're going to adopt. We've always known we'd adopt since before we got married so it's a bit easier to transition. Especially having gone through the gift of pregnancy and birth personally and just knowing it will be time to bring a child into our life a different way...born in our hearts as I like to say.

*Agiboma*, God also got me through much of my grief and pushed me to move forward a year later to ttc. I know He's with us during this ttc journey as well. Your comment brought tears to my eyes. To God be the glory! :hugs:

*Wunderful*, again I'm in tears. I actually just wrote a few days ago in my journal about those who get pregnant easily. Your right, there's just a sense of fellowship here because we understand that this is not only a gift but one we don't take for granted like most do. I whole-heartedly agree with you. I pray that you continue your pregnancy with peace and strength as you push through the fear of the unknown that you speak of. I pray for VICTORY and a safe and healthy delivery as a safe and healthy time. :hugs:


*MIZZPODD*, so sorry to hear of your latest news. I haven't any knowledge of that but just wanted to share some encouragement and hugs. :hugs: I'm just reading and seeing you have updated. Praying that the contractions subside and that you can keep baby in a bit longer.

Congrats *Baby_Maybe*! :happydance: It's always good to see a happy ending. It gives hope to those who've been struggling.

*Faibel*, *Lizzie* had a stitch with her pregnancies and she's from the UK. I'd get a second and even third opinion before 14wks. Fight it!


Finally just wondering if *Lizzie* comes by once in awhile still? She's a WEALTH of information but I know she has her hands full.

Love and hugs to you all. Nice to meet you ladies and I hope you don't mind me lurking a bit while we ttc.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

mommys angel yeah lizzie pops in ever so often her posts always seem to calm everyone down and she usually appears when we are all in a tizz :) 

psych wasn't as bad as i thought it would he noticed straight away that i was exhausted and wasn't going to get much out of me so thats good at least he wasn't pushy. not got to go back for 3 weeks hes agreed that baby comes first at the min and so appointments will be spaced out so that i can deal with them. 

fell asleep in the paitent transport home and then had a 2 hour nap at 5 stil tired but not as bad as i was. 

just want the next 2 weeks to speed up so i hit 24 weeks then i can go for the next goal.

edit as i can't spell today


----------



## Agiboma

MizzPodd said:


> Ich thank you for your story. It's nice the more I hear everyone's experience with this. Unfortunately I've been contracting a lot again and have to call labor and delivery to see if I have to come in... Again. I hope I can hang on a few more weeks but I am getting this bad gut feeling that something is goin to give sooner than later. I hope that's not bad that I can't help but have this feeling.

hope thingds settle down soon :hugs:


----------



## Hope2302

@ mommy's angel, I hope everything goes well with the fertility treatment and pregnancy afterwards. It is certainly hard work with a toddler but we had a nanny prior to me being on bedrest as I worked full time. We just decided to keep her on to help with the toddler and help with the housework. I really don't know what I would have done without her. She takes care of me too bringing me meals and doing more than her job description. I am left to still take care of my daughter in the evenings and weekends cuz DH simply hasn't got a clue. Lol! We lay in bed together with all sorts of apps on the iPad and she gets to play musical instruments, colouring and so on. It is tough and I feel bad for her as we can't do normal things like go for a walk but its only temporary. I am sure you would cope just fine with your lo when the baby is on its way. I do pray everything goes well for you and this group is really a blessing. Everyone is kind and strong also supportive of one another. You will be a valuable addition to the crew:)


----------



## Hope2302

@ faibel, I do know that a stitch with twin pregnancy is not unheard of if placed early like you plan on doing. Pls get multiple opinions and if possible sort out an expert who specialises in twin pregnancies together with incompetent cervix. I am sure there must be someonein the medical profession who is qualified to do just that. All the best and pls fill us in on how things progress. ALso I have heard a lot if good things about a Dr NIck Wales who specialises in IC in Chelsea and Westminster hospital ESP in mid term and high risk pregnancies. You might want to investigate further.

@ shelby, you do keep spoiling us with pics of the girls. :) They really are growing beautifully.x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey ladies :flower: MA!!! Wonderful to hear from you :hugs: So so pleased you popped by and lovely to see you're doing ok. Someone mentioned youre doing fertility treatment? Are you trying again? You must fill me in on your news. Since Christmas I haven't been here daily, but do try to check in every few days - the thread is sooo much busier now which is brilliant thatso many more women are supporting each other, but a nightmare to keep up with lol. As ever this is a fantastic thread where everyone is lovely :) Thanks for stopping by, really missed you :hugs: How's the little cherub? Xxxxxxx

Everyone :hugs: What have I missed over the past two days, anyone got any specific questions? Faibel - there is absolutely no reason not to place an elective stitch with twins. Some misguided clinicians don't see the point, their argument being that twins can deliver early for a myriad of reasons, a weak cervix only being one of them!?! They seem to believe that stitching is not only pointless but mighht actually complicate a twin pregnancy further. Whilst its true that twins do deliver earlier than singles in general, eliminating one of the risks (IC) can only be a good thing, and whilst it doesn't prevent preterm labour, it does solve the purely mechanical issue which is IC. Please, please see another specialist honey. I had a stitch at 13wks with the twins, and went all the way to my planned section at 38wks!! I don't have other complicating issues in pregnancy, but without the stitch I would have lost the babies at 16wks :( You are absolutely entitled to a stitch and doubly so with twins - the strain on your cervix is several fold compared with a single baby. Good luck and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Lizzie I'm so glad your here I'm a nervous wreck. Iv got signs of a bladder infection :( or possibly group b strep. Iv had it a week and just literally took my first dose of antibiotic. I'm so scared its going to affect my baby or cause me to go into labour :( the antibiotic iv got only treats UTIs not group b strep so I'm hoping I can sort it tomorrow for a diff antibiotics, just hoping nothing goes wrong in the mean time as I'm very uncomfortable.

Do you hav any advice on this ?


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow, 8pages since I last looked!! This thread is going crazy lol. From now on ladies I will be in he daily, probably around 11pm UK time - hate missing so many posts and it's impossible to catch up. Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Just to add I have an infection but not showing what yet. Got put on a broad spectrum antibiotic but going to doctors tomorrow to change it to amoxicillin for peace of mind so it treats group b strep aswel. Hoping I won't b too late and my baby stays safe


----------



## lizziedripping

Awww Twinkle, my heart goes out to you sweet, this really is an awful time in an IC pregnancy :hugs: Please, please please try to stop worrying quite so much lovely lady. Your possible BV (and it is only possible) is not a threat to the pregnancy and only really becomes a potential issue at delivery (but even then it is only a risk if staff are unaware of the infection). Lots of women carry it, are none the wiser but do not go into ptl because of it. 

Try to imagine that despite your cervix being incompetent, it is effectively sealed shut with the stitch just like any normal cervix. Above the stitch is a sterile environment and as such it would be extremely rare for anything to track into your uterus and cause an issue. Similarly the UTI only in rare instances can trigger labour, and usually when it is severe and has begin affecting the kidneys (still rare tho). You are at no greater risk of those rare complications than any other pregnant lady my darlin' so there is no need to give yourself additional stress because of it. IC is a purely mechanical and potentially fixable issue. If an elective stitch is in, these other unrelated infections can do no more to you or baby than the common cold. Extra precautions are taken in any woman who has experienced early delivery/pregnancy loss but not because such infections are deemed responsible (and this has never been clinically proven), but because clinicians try to 'cover all bases' on the basis of 'why not'? The presence of bugs and bacteria in the uterus after ptl are thought more an more to have gotten there only after the cervix has dilated and are not the cause of early dilation. 

You are in for several weeks of aches, pains and utter terror sweetie, all of which will drive you insane, none of which are usually sinister (and in the majority of women amount to nothing at all physically). Ich mentioned her nightmare at 29wks when she wholeheartedly believed she'd practically deliver on the spot - she didn't and went another 10wks with quite significant cervical changes, all of which occurred above the stitch - beneath remained closed and stable. She is one of hundreds here with a similar story, so try to stay strong chick.

Hope that's helped, and you know where we are :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

mommy's Angel feel free to join the group. I hope everything goes well for you. I've been lucky with 1 or 2 cycles of clomid, after trying for a while and having a mc at 15 weeks last year..
we are all here also for you now


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi: *Lizzie*! :hugs: :happydance: 

You should have seen ME keep up with all the posts. :rofl: A bit different when I was in here in 2011. :lol:

Yes, yesterday we started ttc. I had the baseline ultrasound and labs done yesterday and they told me everything was a go to start...TODAY (which was yesterday. lol) So I started Gonal-f and Lupron. I go back in on Friday to check follies and see if anything needs to be tweaked. This could take several rounds before we do an IUI. We have 4 more IUI's left.

Thinking this will be the last kid through fertility route. We'll adopt after our second. I grew up an only child and I'd like to have a handful God-willing. 

Amelia is doing well. She makes me laugh. I honestly never thought I'd have a child to term so it's extra special. The fact we're doing this again is so funny. Amelia is dancing, singing and talking. VERY expressive! lol I can't imagine life without her. 

I came in to get some information on what everyone has done or IS doing with a toddler around while on bed rest. What did you do? I can't remember. 

My husband works second shift but home during the days thank goodness. So I'm wondering if I should get a sitter/nanny for 5 hours a day or if putting her to bed will be okay. I'd obviously have to pick her up myself. UNLESS we get a toddler bed in Sept. when she's 2. When DO they transition to big girl beds anyways?? :lol:

So I've been thinking about lurking around here like you. Checking in with everyone and getting to know everyone so it will be an easy transition to just slide on into conversation when the time comes.

How are you? How are the kids?!


*Twinkle*, I had VERY BAD Bacterial Vaginosis and yeast infections throughout BOTH my pregnancies. In fact, one of the reasons I freaked out so much with the second pregnancy was because of the issues pertaining to the 1st one. Lizzie REALLY helped me at that time. As I said, I did 2 trans vaginal ultrasounds afterwards to set my heart at ease but I was REALLY nervous about my ongoing chronic BV and yeast issues. As long as the cervix is tied closed you should be just fine. As Lizzie says, calm your heart. I know it's a hard road and easier said than done but you'll be just fine! :hugs:

Thank you *TML*! :hugs: Clomid won't work for me darn it! In fact, it makes me crazier than Gonal-f. I don't know what's in that stuff but it makes me :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## TLM21

Lizzie I think I can speak for everyone when I say we all love having you around, thanks for putting our minds at ease.:kiss:


----------



## MizzPodd

AFM- just got out of hospital and diagnosed with preterm contractions. They were so many but I didn't get any meds. Have to do ffn on Friday night and will get steroids if it comes back positive. Baby is measuring at 30 weeks and is 3 lbs and something ounces. So I'm happy baby is ahead just in case... They check everything down there and stitch was still good, but still have to get ffn. Have to go back if contractions start up real bd again. Was gonna be transferred i started dilating or if pre eclampsia blood tests came back worse than now but I think it was okay since they discharge me. So happy to be home and not transferred off yet!!


----------



## Hope2302

Anyone experienced back cramps. They come and go and I've been having them since last night. No other symptom with it and its my lower back on both sides not down the middle.


----------



## Hope2302

MizzPodd said:


> AFM- just got out of hospital and diagnosed with preterm contractions. They were so many but I didn't get any meds. Have to do ffn on Friday night and will get steroids if it comes back positive. Baby is measuring at 30 weeks and is 3 lbs and something ounces. So I'm happy baby is ahead just in case... They check everything down there and stitch was still good, but still have to get ffn. Have to go back if contractions start up real bd again. Was gonna be transferred i started dilating or if pre eclampsia blood tests came back worse than now but I think it was okay since they discharge me. So happy to be home and not transferred off yet!!

 Am sure you are glad to be home. Baby is a good size which makes a whole lot of difference. Hoping baby stays put.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

not experienced them myself but was told to get them checked out if i had back cramps that come and go as it could be a sign pre term labour, give your hospital a call and see if they wanna check you out hun, also could be sign of a uti, that can give kidney pain that can come and go.


----------



## MizzPodd

Hope- thank you sweetie :hugs: I agree with sweetbuth, go get seen because I was having that before and it was preterm labor symptoms. Fingers crossed its not that tho!! Hope you are doing okay right now!


----------



## Agiboma

@hope i dont have expereince with this type of cramping with this pregnancy but with my son its a cramp i know all to well i got it when i was in labor. Please have it checked out as it can be nothing but you just want to be sure.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hope - I did have lower back cramps in pregnancy, but they happened both at full term with my first and led to labour a day later, and with the twins off an on from 26wks but didnt amount to anything! They can signify the beginnings of labour, but at this stage they can also be indicative of stretching, growing and generalised gearing up for delivery - which can still be several weeks down the line. I'd say that if they remain regular, come more frequently than 3 times in an hour and/or get more painful you should get checked. This is probably something and nothing normal for most women at 30+ wks but given your history its always sensible to be cautious. Good luck xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Mizzpod, wow you have alot going on - you seem to be coping with it so well :hugs: Hope it helps to know that many more women than not stagger on like this with ineffectual contractions to term! So long as they're not affecting your cervix significantly then there's no immediate threat. It's certainly possible to make a few more weeks at least. I am certain that if I had been placed on a monitor when having my bh they would have registered as contractions - bh which plagued me every day from 20 to 34wks :( Good luck xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

MA - lots of luck with the baby making sweetie :yey:

I managed the kids and the school run (they were still at school then) until I reached around 20wks, but it was nerve wracking and I had lots of pressure after the stitch. From then we hired a lady to come in and help get them ready for school, drive them there and pop back later in the day to collect them and make their tea. My dh was able to do the bed time routine and when he wasnt there they were thankfully old enough to take themselves to bed. It wasn't ideal, but it's only for a few months and they can't even remember it now. Our hired help came in from 7.30am til 10, then back at 3.30am til 6. That worked well for us.

With a toddler I'd recommend ensuring you have help at busy times so you can avoid lifting her or being upright for prolonged periods. Maybe have someone come in at bath times or meal times when your dh can't be there? I have always found that toddlers are happy so long as they can see you, and it won't hurt to settle her into a routine of movies/quiet activities during the afternoons - tasks she can do whilst you rest alongside her. Its such a short lived time sweet you really shouldn't worry too much about its effect on her. She'll reap the rewards of a new sibling for years to come so it's totally worth it ;) xxx


----------



## faibel

Thanks Lizzie, its good to hear of sucessful twin/IC pregnancies! I must admit when they said twins at the scan, my heart dropped to my boots! I've done lots of research to bombard the next consultant with, so they may listen and hopefully place the stitch, I pray!
I'm so tired, I've barely slept for worry! I will no doubt be back with more questions and an update.

Good luck to all the ladies on here, wishing you all a peaceful and speedy time to term


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies--I just got a call from my OB after my anatomy scan saying they are worried about an incompetent cervix. I don't know how bad it is yet but I have an appointment in a few hours. I'm 20.5 weeks and I'm really scared. Any advice going into the exam?


----------



## Agiboma

@beth welcome :hi: well IC vaires so much their are a lot of things we can tell you but its best to hear teh extent of what they have to say, why they are concerned and what is the present situation of your cervix. For example is it closed, soft, dilated, are you funneling, bulging membranes all these terms can thrwo your head into a tail spin. Thats why its best to ask and see what they recommend.


----------



## MizzPodd

Lizzie thanks! My cervix before the stitch complwtely disappeared now and i had a feeling i was dilating because of similar pains i had with my Angel girl Chrisna. It's just still scary because i dilated with dd2 my angel and these were the same symptoms. History of preterm labor. As long as my stitch stays put im happy. membranes are sitting in stitch now but im really taking it easy and will stay positive!! :)I really hope they r just BH but my gut just tells me otherwise. But all is okay right now and I hope to pass the ffn tomorrow!! Thank you for your thoughtful replies :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Beth Agiboma is right on with her answer. I hope you do have a okay enough smooth 20 more weeks of your pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Hope, I had them all throughout my pregnancy. I'm not sure if it's because my uterus was and still is tipped all the way back to my butt or if it was just stretching. Always lower back cramping. It wasn't contractions though. Like lizzie said, time them. If they are close together you need to have it checked. 

Lizzie, thanks so much for the insight. It will give me a focus to work on a nanny for the evenings. Gathered from everyone here that gave input I will probably have Doug put her down for a nap around 230pm and have the sitter come around 430 when she usually gets up and stay for dinner, bath and bedtime. I'm guessing 5 hours for 5 days starting from maybe wk 13 or 14 whichever wk I get the stitch until homecoming or a wk or two after depending. Usually I'm pretty good once home and Doug should get some leave time. You've all helped a great deal. I just wanted some kind of idea of what we'd do ahead of time so we could budget for it instead of waiting and wondering. The rest is just waiting and relaxing until we get a BFP. So I'll be lurking once in awhile.

Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## chocolatecat

faibel said:


> Hi, looking for some advice please, very worried at min. I have been diagnosed with IC, after a previous loss at 21 weeks and displaying classic signs. The plan for next pregnancy would be an elective stitch at 13 weeks. I am 8 weeks pregnant and just discovered i'm having twins! My consultant (I'm in the UK) has already said she would do nothing for a twin pregnancy, no stitch...nothing! I'm due to see another consultant next week but really concerned they may say no too. I'm not sure where to go from that point, I can't just sit back and wait to lose my babies. I have seen a few members who have had twin/stitch scenarios, any help/ advice and what to say to consultant would be very appreciated! thanks

Hi there, congrats on your pregnancy! Twins!!!
If your other consultant isn't helpful please get in touch with one of the TAC specialists, who will almost certainly help (I saw Prof Bennett at Queen Charlotte's london, though I'm from Sheffield).
Abbey Loopers a google group is full of useful info on the specialist TAC stitch, which you probably won't need/want, but these doctors will also do TVCIC stitches. Hope that makes some sort of sense!


----------



## lizziedripping

Mizz - lots of love and positive vibes your way lovely. Am I right that like me your first baby delivered at term with no issues? :( Forgive me for not keeping track, I have lost so many stories this past few weeks along the way xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Lizzie thanks :hugs: I delivered full term but had GD with insulin, pre eclampsia, gestational thrombocytopenia, omg... Many issues but no preterm labor whatsoever!!! My second pregnancy issue was unexpected :(


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Prayers Mizz. :hugs: I can empathize with the medical issues. I also have type II diabetes and hypothyroid. I'm on an insulin pump. No fun.


----------



## MizzPodd

Mommy's Angel said:


> Prayers Mizz. :hugs: I can empathize with the medical issues. I also have type II diabetes and hypothyroid. I'm on an insulin pump. No fun.

Oh wow you r a very strong woman to go through all of that plus pregnancy. :D See women like you help me to stay optimistic because I see how much we go through to produce beautiful little miracles :) I wish you the best in TTC :hugs:


----------



## wunderful78

I'm confused , at 19 weeks my cl was was 3cm trans vaginal US, 21 Wks 2.5cm with funnelling so I got a stitch and progesterone .. Things stayed relatively stable until 28 weeks 1.7cm more funnelling :( I was given steroids ;( then 4 days later I was sent to Sydney for PTL where I had another TV US it measured 3.7cm no funnelling :( how can this happen ! I'm really happy but I was u set the impression my cervix would only keep getting worse , did I really need the stitch ? Do I really have IC? Has the stitch prevented my cervix getting worse and improving so dramatically in a week ? Has the last measurement been a mistake ? It just seems strange the one different sonographer has given such a different length ;( 

This is good news but I'm in two minds to believe it


----------



## wunderful78

Holy wow I'm almost 75% complete ... Loving my ticker ATM ... Happy dance


----------



## Mommy's Angel

The length can fluctuate, I'm not sure it would fluctuate THAT much though. Congrats on getting over halfway through. Your almost there! :hugs:


----------



## wunderful78

I know right , such a massive change in less than a week :( just seems impossible especially since all my other scans were gradually decreasing then went from 2.2-1.8 in a week but how 1.8-3.7 in days is unbelievable to me ... I'm seeing my ob today and I just want to throw my hands in the air and say I don't even wanna know anymore


----------



## Mommy's Angel

You know, I wonder if they measured differently. I think something similar happened (though not as drastic) and it was a measured differently. If I remember correctly, it had something to do with being measured trans vaginal AFTER having my stitch put in. I know that after the stitch and with bed rest your length can fluctuate as I said above but I wouldn't think it would be that much. I DO wonder if they measured differently than whoever normally measures your length. I'd ask for them to double check if your feeling uncomfortable with that outcome. :hugs: You did right seeing your OB. Someone you trust to make sure.


----------



## TLM21

wunderful congratulations almost in the 30s! so happy for you and the baby. let us know what the Dr says about the length. 
:happydance:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Shelby if your twins were in an isolette when did they start weaning? Missy has maintained her temp in the isolette ( they turned it off) and now the nurse is saying give her time she's only 34 weeks. Even tho the dr wrote to wean her out. It's been days. Some nurses are looking at her age, others her ability. Im frustrated. The speech lady says every other feeding with a bottle. I think the nurses keep putting her on the feeding pump because its faster for them. How did things work with your girls??


----------



## wunderful78

Well lo n behold my ob says its 2.5cm so I've improved from 1.8cm also his measurement but I'm not that fantastically ok at 3.7cm ;( 

I'm ok with 2.5 he said my stitch is holding yay 

My test levels for the sugar were no good ;( 11. ? He says it should be around 7 :( 

I'm in for the starve n test long haul this week coming ... I never had GD with my daughter I hope I pass


----------



## wunderful78

Prayerful my 30 weeker came home at almost 36 weeks ... One nurse was always holding her back saying expect her to lose weight when you start exclusively breast feeding .. Hell she told me at 33 weeks she wouldn't even take to trying it ... Well she did and she never lost any weight only kept gaining ! It was frightful taking her off the monitors and the doctor allowed me to keep her on them for 2 extra nights then I had to breathe deep n trust she was ready , it's a crazy world the nicu and you are almost home , the nurses have no say they only chart the docs are the ones to corner lol if they put in her notes upgrade feeds the nurses can't do a thing ;) that's what I did , I'm sure the nurse I had was good intentioned but it was like she almost wanted my daughter to fail .. Was a strange experience and I know exactly how you feel right now!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

wunderful78 said:


> Well lo n behold my ob says its 2.5cm so I've improved from 1.8cm also his measurement but I'm not that fantastically ok at 3.7cm ;(
> 
> I'm ok with 2.5 he said my stitch is holding yay
> 
> My test levels for the sugar were no good ;( 11. ? He says it should be around 7 :(
> 
> I'm in for the starve n test long haul this week coming ... I never had GD with my daughter I hope I pass

Oh dear. Your levels are high. Mine was a 9 once. It was 7 when the fertility specialist had me come to a hault mid-cycle in December. Here they're sticklers and want it at least under 6. Normal people without diabetes is 5 here.

So your going for a fasting glucose then? Are you diabetic already or did they just want to test to see if they find out you may have gestational diabetes in pregnancy?

Let me know if you need any tips for what to eat. I'm diabetic and on an insulin pump. I deal with these numbers all day long and it's a pain but I was pregnant with my sweet girl and she is perfectly fine. You may just want to change what your eating to bring those numbers down. I would see what the glucose tolerance test says first. Maybe it was a fluke. Did you eat something high in sugar or carbs before you went in? That could be a reason for the test coming up so high. 

Keep us posted. Glad to hear your length has gone up. :happydance: it's positive even though it's not as much as you'd like.:hugs::flower:


----------



## bethneebabe

Thanks for all of the advice. My exam went poorly. The doctor could see my membranes in the exam so I was sent to the hospital where I am on strict bed rest until Monday when the fetal specialist can come in and rescan me to see if I am eligible for a cerclage. I'm very tired and very nervous. Anyone else here on hospital bed rest ?


----------



## wunderful78

I ate some goju berries sultanas nuts n a yoghurt :( I also had a steroid shot directly before I went to the pathology ! I've never had diabetes but that doesn't mean I can't get it ;( thanks MA I just might need those dietary tips ;) 

Awh bethnee :( hugs , I've only spent about 8 nights in hospital all toll ! Hoping that your a candidate for the cerclage what a scary time for you


----------



## Mommy's Angel

bethneebabe said:


> Thanks for all of the advice. My exam went poorly. The doctor could see my membranes in the exam so I was sent to the hospital where I am on strict bed rest until Monday when the fetal specialist can come in and rescan me to see if I am eligible for a cerclage. I'm very tired and very nervous. Anyone else here on hospital bed rest ?

They're waiting until monday? Did they give you anything to try and stop it? Can you ask for the head perinatologist on call and try to light a fire under them? Try and drink as much water as you can and rest easy. I know it's hard not to stress but try and keep calm. Your in the hospital on bed rest so your being monitored. That's good!:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

wunderful78 said:


> I ate some goju berries sultanas nuts n a yoghurt :( I also had a steroid shot directly before I went to the pathology ! I've never had diabetes but that doesn't mean I can't get it ;( thanks MA I just might need those dietary tips ;)
> 
> Awh bethnee :( hugs , I've only spent about 8 nights in hospital all toll ! Hoping that your a candidate for the cerclage what a scary time for you

You know, some injections can actually raise blood sugars. Once you mentioned the steroid shot it made me raise an eyebrow. Progesterone also does it. Oh did the 17P injections raise my sugars during my pregnancy.:wacko: 

This time the Lupron I'm taking for fertility treatment raises the blood sugars. Luckily I have an RN for a husband so we have access to drug information concerning what drugs counteract with one another. 

Hopefully it will turn out just fine. I've actually had friends of mine with high tests and only 1 turned out to have GD. The rest either had interactions from other drugs they were taking or ate something really sweet and carby before the test.

Goji berries. I hear all kinds of good things about them. Antioxidants, etc. Your from Australia I think. We've been doing a juicing diet called Fat, Sick And Nearly Dead by Joe Cross, ever hear of him? It's a juice fast to reboot the body. My husband started eating plant based due to his family heart history and lost weight and off his meds. I bought the juicer and have been juicing. It's been harder to transition completely to plant based lifestyle for me just yet but I'm working towards it in hopes that I'll get off this medicine and reverse the type II diabetes. My husband is proof it can be done. Anyways. I thought I'd share a bit of off topic news since Goji berries I've heard are extremely healthy.


----------



## bethneebabe

Unfortunately, I'm not seeing the fetal specialist for a few days in hopes that my membranes will move (currently buldging) and they can place a cerclage.they are trying to avoid disturbing anything down there for as long as possible. I'm not having contractions so there is not much for them to do. Lots of waiting. Little one is still kicking and has a strong heartbeat. I'm just praying I can make it to 24/25 weeks where she would have a shot at survival. Thank you to everyone for your prayers and good thoughts.:hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@ bethanee its good you are in teh hospital on bed rest, but why cant someone come in sooner to get teh stitch in if its possible, try to push them for an earlier appointment if possible. gl


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerful - the girls went into open air cribs at 35+3 and had their first all-bottles day at 36+4. Tegan came home at 37w and Britton at 37+3. I felt the same way about the nurses putting their feeds through the tubes instead of trying to bottle feed them because it's faster, but once they got home, I felt bad for being so impatient. The nurses know what they're doing and they could see what I couldn't - the girls sometimes just needed a rest. It was the difference between an alert baby taking a bottle in 10 minutes and a sleepy baby taking a bottle in 25 minutes. As for the isolette thing - if she's burning calories trying to keep herself warm, AND burning calories taking bottles while tired, she's not going to gain any weight. That's probably why the nurses are reluctant to move her. It might be a bit too much for her to handle right now. :thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Bethnee - agreed withthe other ladies, why aren't they contemplating a stitch now? I had one with membranes bulging and granted it didn't work for long, BUT for some women it does. They can push the membranes back and close the cervix. I know it's really hard to get clincians to listen sometimes, but always worth asking and pushing them if you can. There is lots of incertainty with IC and many docs are reluctant to manage it proactively, but you have a right to question their action plan honey. It's never too late to try surgery. If it's definitely a no go til Monday, then absolutely stay off your feet and drink lots of water. There is hope so tryto remain strong :hugs:

Wunder - great news about your cl :) It's not unusual for funneling to reverse, and just goes to demonstrate the dynamic nature of IC. The cl of 2.5 sounds way more accurate tho, every sonographer measures differently but what a huge discrepancy! Xxx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

wunderful78 said:


> I ate some goju berries sultanas nuts n a yoghurt :( I also had a steroid shot directly before I went to the pathology ! I've never had diabetes but that doesn't mean I can't get it ;( thanks MA I just might need those dietary tips ;)
> 
> Awh bethnee :( hugs , I've only spent about 8 nights in hospital all toll ! Hoping that your a candidate for the cerclage what a scary time for you

Wunderful, I'm actually a nurse a d you definitely had too many carbs and sugar. I'm almost sure you'll pass. I was told to eat eggs and meat... Just protein, no sugar a very little carbs like 1 slice if toast . That was what was allowed the morning I had to drink that junk:(


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Bethnee light a fire under their butts. They need to at least see if something can be done now.:/ time is important and Monday is days away.


Shelby!!!! (Angry face) that was totally not what I wanted to hear!!!! Lol, but I needed to. It's so hard knowing she's so close yet so far!! It's getting hard:( I know it'll be worth it. Thanks for UR honesty. It's better coming from you all and not nicu. You kinda feel they put them all in the same category.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Bethnee, In most cases like Lizzie said, you have to light that fire under their bums. I'd SCREAM for the head parinatologist on call. If they don't answer I'd ask who the head parinatologist is and call them myself at their office to say you were in the ER and they want you to wait until monday with bulging membranes. I'd exhaust the MD's until I get someone who'll listen. You really have to advocate for yourself in these cases. I was in your same spot. I think what the Dr. you spoke with is trying to do is exactly what they tried with me...Put your legs up and hope it goes back. They're wasting precious time in my opinion. Holler, scream....and pull your weight to be seen. Of course don't get yourself overly stressed. It's just with some Dr.'s here in the states, to be heard, you have to put your foot down in a SERIOUS tone! 

Good luck hunny! :hugs: Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello Ladies, hope everyone is well!!

MA, When I was first put on bed rest I began to read the thread from the beginning and read you're entire story. Let me just say, you're such a brave and strong woman!! Best of luck on your TTC journey and on your next pregnancy hun :hugs: oh and little Amelia is adorable by the way!

Prayer, glad Missy is doing well. I know you must feel frustrated at the moment, but keep in mind that every day that goes by is one day closer to having her home. :hugs:

Shelby, the girls are so adorable. They've definitely come a long way from were they were 3 months ago. You're a great mommy to them, they're very lucky to have you :hugs:

Day, how are you feeling hun?

Baby, any news on Ruben yet?? Hope he's here soon :flower:

Agi, Congrats on 35 weeks! Glad you made it to your goal! less than 4 weeks left till you meet your little girl. :happydance:


----------



## Tink_0123

Wunderful, great cl sweetie! glad you're feeling better. Good luck on your GTT :flower:

Lizzie, glad to hear from you! hope you and you're family are doing well :flower:

Ich, how are you and J doing?

All other ladies, I hope you're all doing well. Keep those little ones cooking :hugs:

AFM, 35 weeks tomorrow. Im growing very anxious to meet Audrey. I think DH is getting nervous, he doesn't say anything, but I know him lol.. My countdown continues, 8 more days of bed rest and progesterone supps yay!! :happydance:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hi tink im ok have not so good days . Only 26 days to get to my goal of 28 weeks. So happy for you almost off bedrest!!


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hi tink im ok have not so good days . Only 26 days to get to my goal of 28 weeks. So happy for you almost off bedrest!!

Hang in there Day, you'll be at 28 in no time all. Remain positive, although sometimes its easier said than done. You're doing great, I'm sure at the end of this journey those boys will appreciate everything you've been through for them. Sending tons of positive vibes and lots of :hugs: your way.

Yes, almost off bed rest. I'm actually going to put the finishing touches to my bag today in case anything happens in the near future hehe


----------



## MizzPodd

Congrats Tink! :) you must be super excited!

Day day hang in there mama! It'll be here before you know it. I just got there after thinking it would take forever!!! You're in my thoughts. :)

AFM- going tonight to get ffn test... Pray it's negative! I'm still getting regular contractions but as long as my stitch holds its okay with me lol they already dilated the part that wasn't stitch but I'm confident the stitch will hold. 10 more weeks of bedrest to go lol seems a lot but will go by fast I hope!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Tink, I LOVE the name Audrey! :happydance: I'm loving how the older names are starting to come back. Names like Amelia, Audrey, Sophia, etc. They just feel like names of matriarchs of families. My grandmas was Elizabeth but she hated the name and preferred to be called Betty. They're all just warm names that seem to share a plethora of love as I think of all the women in my own family. Strong, wise, loving. All of which I LOVE to name a little girl after.

Thank you for your kind words. I can't believe some of you have read that far. lol It's amazing we've gotten this far and I pray my story of loss and triumph will give someone else hope when they feel down in the dumps.

I went in today for labs and a sono and so far my uterus looks LOVELY. :rofl: I have a tipped uterus so they can never see my hiding ovaries until they start getting bigger follies. Looks like all the numbers came back satisfactory so they'll be seeing me again on Monday. So excited, yet I know this process takes time and could be months. I'm more at peace than I was though. Even on hormones! :wacko:

So glad you've gotten this far. :happydance: I love hearing great stories. I pray everyone in here gets one. I know how terrifying it can be and how depressing it can be on bed rest. It DOES help though!

Mizz, your right, those 10 weeks will all of a sudden go QUICK! :hugs: Keep your head up.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Guess who is in an open crib???? :)


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Guess who is in an open crib???? :)

Thats great!! So happy for the both of u.. Yay for Missy.. :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

@MA good luck with ttc
@tink yeah bedrest almost over
@dayday just like your name says one day at a time :hugs:
@ mizzpod hoping the test is negative and all remains stable
@babymaybe how are you coming along
@hope i hope the backpain has settled down
AFM went out did some waxing and it hurt to no end LO was curling up like what is going on here LOL, bought some more things for my hospital bag and its now complete


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful that is wonderful news Yeah Missy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Agiboma said:


> AFM went out did some waxing and it hurt to no end LO was curling up like what is going on here LOL, bought some more things for my hospital bag and its now complete

You went out and waxed?! :blush::haha: Your too funny! I think by the time my c-section took place I didn't care who saw my hooha because modesty went out the door with the whole process. :rofl: I think the worst was when I ended up with C-diff. I had the trotts AND was barfing for hours. My worst nightmare came true when I did both on the emergency room bed in front of a colleague of my husbands. I just sat there in a pool of everything bawling my eyes out because I had made an awful impression. :rofl:


----------



## TLM21

prayerful so happy for both of you! so exciting!
agiboma I bet it did hurt, don't know how you did but is awesome!
tink I'm counting like it's me getting if bed rest, lol
day I'm with you trying to move time a little faster... 
prayerful your good news agiboma your waxing too made my day, lol
hugs to everyone


----------



## Agiboma

Mommy's Angel said:


> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> AFM went out did some waxing and it hurt to no end LO was curling up like what is going on here LOL, bought some more things for my hospital bag and its now complete
> 
> You went out and waxed?! :blush::haha: Your too funny! I think by the time my c-section took place I didn't care who saw my hooha because modesty went out the door with the whole process. :rofl: I think the worst was when I ended up with C-diff. I had the trotts AND was barfing for hours. My worst nightmare came true when I did both on the emergency room bed in front of a colleague of my husbands. I just sat there in a pool of everything bawling my eyes out because I had made an awful impression. :rofl:Click to expand...

I know the feeling lol last time with my son i was on hospital bedrest and everyday the team of dr and nurses no less than 7 people will come into the room and yes they did examinations vaginal one's well all my pride went out the window those days :haha: this time i just felt like being different lol my legs and lady bits are still tingling.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

You've got gutts! That would be the last thing on my mind before the birth. OUCH! :rofl: That pain would be enough to put me in labor.


----------



## Agiboma

Mommy's Angel said:


> You've got gutts! That would be the last thing on my mind before the birth. OUCH! :rofl: That pain would be enough to put me in labor.

:haha: At some point during the process i though i was certainly heading to l&d as my bump kept getting tight and LO kept moving up :shrug: Just wanted the whole expereince this time around, never had it with my son and im not doing this again lol


----------



## Hope2302

@ day, day. Before you know it you will be 28weeks.
@ tink, yay for 35 weeks! Go you :)
@ agiboma, 35 weeks and counting and as for you getting your lady bits done, you are one brave lady. I am a wimp when it comes to pain. I did manage to shave everywhere yesterday though. My bits, armpits, legs. I felt like I was turning into an ape with the amount of hair on me. My lady bits weren't easy to shave as I couldn't see :) just had to feel around for hair.
@ prayerful, missy is a champion. Looks like she will be out soon. It wasn't long after my daughter went into an open crib that she came home. Hope that's the case here.
@ baby, how are you? 
@ wunderful, how is it going too?
@ twinkle, I hope you are getting more relaxed with each passing day.
@ Tlm , how are you too
@ shelby and iCh, how are you mommas doing with your lil ones?
@ mommy angel, i remember having my daughter and I had no pain seconds before even minutes to her coming out. I was actually snacking when she flew out of me. She was a mere 640grams so very tiny. She was on the bed and my midwife pressed the emergency button, in seconds there were about 20 people in the room. Obgyn's, nurses, the NICU guys all staring at my bushy bits. I did feel embarassed to say the least. 

All other ladies, I hope you are all feeling strong and coping well?

I am still hoping for a few more weeks here. Chances of not getting to 34 weeks is 95% so I am praying that those odds are beaten! My hospital bag is packed . The back pain went on its own so I am feeling good and hope it remains like this.


----------



## Agiboma

@hope glad to hear the back pain went away, im sending you positive energy to keep lo baking till 37 weeks at least.
AFM im gonna summon the courage to take my 2 year old to the mall today, wish me luck he is a bag full of energy and more


----------



## garronsmom

I have spent DAYS, literally, reading this thread from day 1. I am on SBR, so have nothing but time! I am almost 18w, so am in for the long haul :)

I wanted to introduce myself- my name is Aubrey, and we live in Maine.

I am 17w+ 4 today with a preventative cerclage placed at 13w. I started taking the p17 shots last week. My CL has been good- 3.2-4.1.

This week- 2.0. 

I had been taking it easy, but not on bedrest. I am so totally freaked out. They hooked me up for contractions- none- and haven't felt any. No infection, no bacterial vaginosis, no increased discharge, no bleeding, nothin'. 

My dr said to just stay down, which I will, obviously. He said the cervix is dymanic (I know) and he wasn't concerned with one reading, expecially since I have no other signs. I was a little more active this week, but no insanely so.

The baby is doing great- no issues with her. 

I should mention this is my 2nd cerclage- my first cerclage baby went to 41w. I was on pretty strict bedrest, just in case, and though I bounced around a bit, I was never lower than 2.3 and that was much later in the pregnancy. The bedrest was more preventative last time, but this time, not so much. 

We lost my first son, Garron, at 23w, before I knew I had IC.

Bedrest is the only other thing I can do- the question is- will it work? I am terrified. I am laying down, or in a recliner, my husband has elevated the foot of the bed-- and I only get up for the bathroom or a quick shower a couple of times a week. I just feel so helpless. 

I have my next TVU on Tuesday, and I used to look so forward to these appointments, but I am so scared. I lost SO much length, so quickly. Why is this pregnancy SO different than last? 

TIA for any advice.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

garronsmom said:


> I have spent DAYS, literally, reading this thread from day 1. I am on SBR, so have nothing but time! I am almost 18w, so am in for the long haul :)
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself- my name is Aubrey, and we live in Maine.
> 
> I am 17w+ 4 today with a preventative cerclage placed at 13w. I started taking the p17 shots last week. My CL has been good- 3.2-4.1.
> 
> This week- 2.0.
> 
> I had been taking it easy, but not on bedrest. I am so totally freaked out. They hooked me up for contractions- none- and haven't felt any. No infection, no bacterial vaginosis, no increased discharge, no bleeding, nothin'.
> 
> My dr said to just stay down, which I will, obviously. He said the cervix is dymanic (I know) and he wasn't concerned with one reading, expecially since I have no other signs. I was a little more active this week, but no insanely so.
> 
> The baby is doing great- no issues with her.
> 
> I should mention this is my 2nd cerclage- my first cerclage baby went to 41w. I was on pretty strict bedrest, just in case, and though I bounced around a bit, I was never lower than 2.3 and that was much later in the pregnancy. The bedrest was more preventative last time, but this time, not so much.
> 
> We lost my first son, Garron, at 23w, before I knew I had IC.
> 
> Bedrest is the only other thing I can do- the question is- will it work? I am terrified. I am laying down, or in a recliner, my husband has elevated the foot of the bed-- and I only get up for the bathroom or a quick shower a couple of times a week. I just feel so helpless.
> 
> I have my next TVU on Tuesday, and I used to look so forward to these appointments, but I am so scared. I lost SO much length, so quickly. Why is this pregnancy SO different than last?
> 
> TIA for any advice.

Hey garronsmom, welcome. I'm no pro but I have IC. I have a 26 and 28 Weeker. Second one with an emergency cerclage at 17 weeks 1 day. My only advice to you is not to worry about your Cl. Look for signs of complications like contractions, fluid leaking, bleeding... I went from bulging membranes, to cerclage to Cl of 1.2 then .5 then .4... Point is, you can carry with no cervix. Your length isn't bad. The fact you carried to 41 weeks before is amazing and it can be done again. The ladies on here will tell you how bedrest has practically delayed delivery for them... Me included. As a suggestion. Throw those legs up as much as possible. Cl can go up and down so no worries. I grew 1.2 cm at one point. Besides every tech that does your measurement is different. I wouldn't worry yet Hun. What I would have given for a Cl of 2. Try and take it easy for another 9-10 weeks or so when baby has a great chance :). Read books, visit us, pray( if you believe in it), watch tv, look at baby stuff.... Pass time:) it's hard, I know, but think of your41 Weeker and picture yourself doing it all over again. Also, ask your dr about the progesterone pessaries ( vaginal suppository) i was on it and was told it can increase Cl ;) give it a try. ** all the best***


----------



## Mommy's Angel

garronsmom said:


> I have spent DAYS, literally, reading this thread from day 1. I am on SBR, so have nothing but time! I am almost 18w, so am in for the long haul :)
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself- my name is Aubrey, and we live in Maine.
> 
> I am 17w+ 4 today with a preventative cerclage placed at 13w. I started taking the p17 shots last week. My CL has been good- 3.2-4.1.
> 
> This week- 2.0.
> 
> I had been taking it easy, but not on bedrest. I am so totally freaked out. They hooked me up for contractions- none- and haven't felt any. No infection, no bacterial vaginosis, no increased discharge, no bleeding, nothin'.
> 
> My dr said to just stay down, which I will, obviously. He said the cervix is dymanic (I know) and he wasn't concerned with one reading, expecially since I have no other signs. I was a little more active this week, but no insanely so.
> 
> The baby is doing great- no issues with her.
> 
> I should mention this is my 2nd cerclage- my first cerclage baby went to 41w. I was on pretty strict bedrest, just in case, and though I bounced around a bit, I was never lower than 2.3 and that was much later in the pregnancy. The bedrest was more preventative last time, but this time, not so much.
> 
> We lost my first son, Garron, at 23w, before I knew I had IC.
> 
> Bedrest is the only other thing I can do- the question is- will it work? I am terrified. I am laying down, or in a recliner, my husband has elevated the foot of the bed-- and I only get up for the bathroom or a quick shower a couple of times a week. I just feel so helpless.
> 
> I have my next TVU on Tuesday, and I used to look so forward to these appointments, but I am so scared. I lost SO much length, so quickly. Why is this pregnancy SO different than last?
> 
> TIA for any advice.

You and I had pretty similar experiences. I lost my son at 22wks when we also didn't know we had IC. Our daughter Amelia I had to fight for the stitch but was given 17P injections from the getgo. They weren't convinced I had IC until my length dwindled around the same time it started with our son. My firm arguing to be monitored was what saved her. At any rate, bed rest is GREAT.

Drink LOTS Of water. I can't remember why but maybe Lizzie can chime in with that reason. All I know is that hydrating works. Also bed rest works. You'll find your cervical length will fluctuate A LOT! Again, Lizzie can help but I think once you have your cerclage and all is closed shut, that won't really matter. Keep on bed rest, lots of water and I'm willing to bet you'll see it go up in a few weeks. Keep in mind it could fluctuate again so don't let that freak you out.

I'm actually trying for another one myself right now. I look forward to getting to know you though sorry under these circumstances. What I like about this board is that we have such threads like this with women who are all going through similar experiences. You are not alone!:hugs::flower:


----------



## garronsmom

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> garronsmom said:
> 
> 
> I have spent DAYS, literally, reading this thread from day 1. I am on SBR, so have nothing but time! I am almost 18w, so am in for the long haul :)
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself- my name is Aubrey, and we live in Maine.
> 
> I am 17w+ 4 today with a preventative cerclage placed at 13w. I started taking the p17 shots last week. My CL has been good- 3.2-4.1.
> 
> This week- 2.0.
> 
> I had been taking it easy, but not on bedrest. I am so totally freaked out. They hooked me up for contractions- none- and haven't felt any. No infection, no bacterial vaginosis, no increased discharge, no bleeding, nothin'.
> 
> My dr said to just stay down, which I will, obviously. He said the cervix is dymanic (I know) and he wasn't concerned with one reading, expecially since I have no other signs. I was a little more active this week, but no insanely so.
> 
> The baby is doing great- no issues with her.
> 
> I should mention this is my 2nd cerclage- my first cerclage baby went to 41w. I was on pretty strict bedrest, just in case, and though I bounced around a bit, I was never lower than 2.3 and that was much later in the pregnancy. The bedrest was more preventative last time, but this time, not so much.
> 
> We lost my first son, Garron, at 23w, before I knew I had IC.
> 
> Bedrest is the only other thing I can do- the question is- will it work? I am terrified. I am laying down, or in a recliner, my husband has elevated the foot of the bed-- and I only get up for the bathroom or a quick shower a couple of times a week. I just feel so helpless.
> 
> I have my next TVU on Tuesday, and I used to look so forward to these appointments, but I am so scared. I lost SO much length, so quickly. Why is this pregnancy SO different than last?
> 
> TIA for any advice.
> 
> Hey garronsmom, welcome. I'm no pro but I have IC. I have a 26 and 28 Weeker. Second one with an emergency cerclage at 17 weeks 1 day. My only advice to you is not to worry about your Cl. Look for signs of complications like contractions, fluid leaking, bleeding... I went from bulging membranes, to cerclage to Cl of 1.2 then .5 then .4... Point is, you can carry with no cervix. Your length isn't bad. The fact you carried to 41 weeks before is amazing and it can be done again. The ladies on here will tell you how bedrest has practically delayed delivery for them... Me included. As a suggestion. Throw those legs up as much as possible. Cl can go up and down so no worries. I grew 1.2 cm at one point. Besides every tech that does your measurement is different. I wouldn't worry yet Hun. What I would have given for a Cl of 2. Try and take it easy for another 9-10 weeks or so when baby has a great chance :). Read books, visit us, pray( if you believe in it), watch tv, look at baby stuff.... Pass time:) it's hard, I know, but think of your41 Weeker and picture yourself doing it all over again. Also, ask your dr about the progesterone pessaries ( vaginal suppository) i was on it and was told it can increase Cl ;) give it a try. ** all the best***Click to expand...

Thank you for your response! I think its the amount of length I lost in such a short time, and so early on! Can one do a pessary WITH a cerclage?

I had been in a recliner a lot since my last check, but found it too difficult to get up & down from it- so bed it is.


----------



## TLM21

@hope I'm doing ok Baby's head is down so putting a little pressure, but Dr doesn't seem to be worried. counting days to g et to 28 weeks now. I'm glad the back pain subsided for you, you are almost at 33 w so you'll see you'll get further  
@garronsmom the length will change, mine went from 2.9 to 1.6 in 2 weeks, then back up to 2.1. I actually stopped asking the Dr because I would just get to anxious and worried. I'm pretty much in full bed rest, get up to go to the bathroom and for a record quick.shower, lol. 
I'm at 26 w so trying to.get much further. you have been to 41w before so.just.think about that. if it's too uncomfortable to get up from the chair just try to stay.in bed. I know it's hard. we will all be here and everyone is great support, for me lifesavers! welcome to the thread keep us posted and let is know what happens at your next Dr's appointment.
hugs to.everyone!


----------



## Agiboma

@garronsmom welcome :hi: your story is very similar to many women on here so you right at home on this thread. youll get lots of support and encouragement here you carried to 41 weeks prior and youll do it again.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Garronsmom, yes you can take the progesterone pessaries with a cerclage. In fact it's a pretty common practice here in the US.( not sure where u are)


----------



## wunderful78

I've been in progesterone pessaries since 20 weeks when I got my cerclage ... I shower first and really clean my hands well ! I've been fine so far no infection etc ;) 

I've been having more " tightenings" so many like 50 or more a day I don't know how much longer I can hold on :( 

The last lot never did damage so I'm hoping this is just normal for me ! 

I wish I lived near a better bigger hospital .. But I don't :(


----------



## Agiboma

:hugs: hang in their wunderful


----------



## garronsmom

Oh...gotcha-- I already take progesterone shots, so guess I'm all set there.

But after reading everything, I think I'm going to stop asking what my CL is. If its closed and looks good, I will ask the drs to just tell me that, or I will obsess about the numbers. I am already on strict bedrest, have a cerclage and am progesterone, so what else can I do anyway? I figure if they are concerned, they will tell me. 

Based on everything I have read here, as long as I have the cerclage,, the CL number doesn't matter. 

Am I crazy? The number just stresses me out. (Its ok to tell me I'm crazy). :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Welcome Aubrey :flower:

I am not concerned about the 2cm cl at all honey :) 

Though for you it is easy to be anxious and monitor and compare these measurments with those in your last pregnancy, cl really should not be a concern with an elective stitch in place. If you were losing length and had lots of symptoms, and/or hadn't made more than 28wks with stitch in your last pregnancy then I'd say it might indicate the need for caution - otherwise you can be cautiously optimistic that this pregnancy will also make term. It is likely that this length will be different again at the next check, and its totally possible that it was longer again a matter of hours after the scan, that is the nature of IC. Remembering that my cl was around 2 from 20ish wks and funneled from 24 demonstrates that a shorter length isn't cause for alarm in itsel hun. 

You obviously have IC, your cervix is subject to shortening as a result but the stitch works for you (proven last time). You are right to give the stitch a helping hand by resting as much as possible, but please don't get caught up by length sweet. The signs are all good for a long and healthy pregnancy so far :hugs:


----------



## garronsmom

lizziedripping said:


> Welcome Aubrey :flower:
> 
> I am not concerned about the 2cm cl at all honey :)
> 
> Though for you it is easy to be anxious and monitor and compare these measurments with those in your last pregnancy, cl really should not be a concern with an elective stitch in place. If you were losing length and had lots of symptoms, and/or hadn't made more than 28wks with stitch in your last pregnancy then I'd say it might indicate the need for caution - otherwise you can be cautiously optimistic that this pregnancy will also make term. It is likely that this length will be different again at the next check, and its totally possible that it was longer again a matter of hours after the scan, that is the nature of IC. Remembering that my cl was around 2 from 20ish wks and funneled from 24 demonstrates that a shorter length isn't cause for alarm in itsel hun.
> 
> You obviously have IC, your cervix is subject to shortening as a result but the stitch works for you (proven last time). You are right to give the stitch a helping hand by resting as much as possible, but please don't get caught up by length sweet. The signs are all good for a long and healthy pregnancy so far :hugs:


Lizzie:

When I say I have read the ENTIRE thread, I mean it- I feel like I know you! Thank you for giving me some confidence. 

Its ironic because I like to think I am very knowledgable about IC- I really educated myself on it after my first loss- but when it comes to my OWN situation, all reason flies out the window. If someone else were in my situation- that's exactly what I would counsel- "The cervix is dynamic! No worries! Stay down!", but sometimes I just need to hear it for myself from someone else. :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hello ladies, sorry I've been missing for the last few days. Ruben decided he didn't want to wait for induction and arrived at 39+3 on 28th Feb weighing in at 8lb9oz (so much for being told he wasn't big!). My waters went at home in the early hours of Thursday morning and there was so much I did literally leave a trail from my house to the hospital lol!

Anyways after all my worrying he is absolutely perfect :)

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/16fdfa60cfd433d9430426137c8939fd.jpg


----------



## Agiboma

@baby he is so cute congratulatins mommy and rest up


----------



## TLM21

@baby he is gorgeous, so happy for you and him. congratulations :happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

@ baby congratulations! :happydance: what's it like to have blue after so much pink? :winkwink:


----------



## Hope2302

He is precious! Congratulations.x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

congrats baby hes ubber cute :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrates baby


----------



## Tink_0123

Congrats Baby!! Hes gorgeous. :cloud9:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks ladies :) Shelby, it's strange especially nappy changes, I'm so used to doing girl nappies! :haha:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies,

I havnt been on here in a few days and it looks like I have missed so much!!!!

First of all a massive congratulations to baby on your little boy, he is gorgeous.
I'm so happy he his finally here for you, I bet your on a high :)
Enjoy him and let us know how you get on, Iv been keeping an eye on your journal :) so it will be nice to see how you carry on your journey with your little boy 

Hi to all the new members :hi:

And as for everyone else I'm going to sit and read whats been going on and how your all doing.

As for me I havnt been on in a while as you can see the last post I wrote I was a nervous wreck. I have been through a really bad week with worry and I had to stop accessing the Internet for a while as I found myself constantly reading horror stories on google! I have spoke to my consultant and he has reassured me. Iam now in a positive mind set and trying to enjoy being pregnant but still hoping and praying to make it to atleast 24weeks.

Thankyou for all your advice the other day when I asked about infections. Your all lovely ladies... And thankyou lizzie for messaging me so quickly.

Sorry I never replied or gave thanks I was just so upset and was constantly at the hospital.

I will now read through everything iv missed :)


----------



## TLM21

@day yout are at 25 weeks, congratulations!
@tink OMG less than a week and no,bed rest wow! 
@ sweet one week away from v day, that's great
@hope 33 weeks, fantastic!
@ shelby twins at 3 month bf milestone, you just be so proud!
hugs everyone


----------



## sweetbuthyper

TLM i know :) can't wait for v day which also happens to be mothersday here in the uk, i'm feeling a little easier coz the point when i lost Nathaniel has now passed and i feel fine, bean has been a tad quiet for my likeing but i know my placenta is in the way and i am still feeling him he tends to be active at 3 in the morning when i get up to pee the little monkey. 

Twinkle glad you are feeling a little more positive, it will be 24 weeks for you before you know it :hugs:


----------



## Firehol

Congratulations baby. What a big boy!! X


----------



## Agiboma

@hope happy 33 weeks
@day happy 25 weeks


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Congrats baby. Nice and healthy. Handsome too ;)


----------



## wunderful78

Congratulations baby !


----------



## lizziedripping

Just beautiful baby :) A gorgeous healthy boy, well done sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

how is everybody doing? As for me i got my OB appointment with ultrasound tommorrow excited to see how much the little fatty has gained over the last 2 weeks lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Baby he is beautiful and just so precious. Big congrats to you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

Congrats Baby! He's beautiful! Hope he's settling in to a house full of girls well :)

Garronsmum - welcome. Sounds like they're taking good care of you, being on SBR with a 2cm and a stitch sounds unusual, but certainly great advice! 

AFM Tomorrow I'll be 21+6, the day I went into labour last time. So far I'm feeling ok. my CL was 32mm at 21+3, down 2cm from last week, but it goes up and down so much, it's been this short before. I'm trying to take it fairly easy, but finding distractions helpful, so have seen lots of friends and done a lot of work on my computer. 
did I mention we also got a new cat? She's about 6 months and the most beautiful thing ever. A sliver bengal, affectionate and lively. A perfect distraction. Sadly we got her because our cat was hit by a car. totally floored me, after losing Dad (and Quinn, my job...etc...) just feels a bit like the world is against me. But I'm trying to stay optimistic. I'm still pregnant and that's the main thing right now, after so many years of trying and hoping.
But by god I'll be glad when it's June!!!!

Hugs to you all x
 



Attached Files:







20130227_092516.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lch28

Congrats baby, hes beautiful


----------



## TLM21

@ chocolate I'm so sorry about your loss. the new cat is very cute. I don't know myself what would have done without my 4 legged babies, I have 2 small dogs. still have no idea how I'm getting them out of bed since they are inside dogs. hang, in there, you will be at 24 weeks before you know it and then much further. I will continue counting the days too.
sending you a hug


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

iCh is it me or are our babies 2 days apart? Lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

@ Baby. Congrats! He's so beautiful. Over-the-moon happy for you. :happydance: Enjoy him!


----------



## wunderful78

All is going ok with me :) I put a GTN patch on last night to try to stop my tightenings , woke up and have only had about three all day :)) I did my 2 hr diabetes test today as I failed the 1hr :( stating optimistic ill pass this one ;)


----------



## Agiboma

@wsunderful gl


----------



## lizziedripping

Chococat :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hi everyone im doing well speaking to nicu doc today. How Is everyone else? Oh yea my boys kicks have gotten so much stronger in the last day!!


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone just got out of my dr's appointment, in which there is no change which is ok. still funneling with membranes down, stitch holding up. baby weighs 2 pounds.:flower: not much weight.gain on my part despite the doughnuts and cookies I've eaten lately...lol


----------



## Agiboma

@day happy 25 weeks, glad to hear the boys are growing stronger daily
@tlm its good their has been no change in the cervix and everything is stable


----------



## Hope2302

@ agiboma, all the best with our appt. Fill us in when you get back
@ chocolate, you have been through so much Hun! Sorry for all your losses. CL 
looks good and distracting yourself with other things do the trick.
@ Tlm: baby is getting bigger. Hope things remain uneventful for you.
@ wunderful, keeping fingers crossed that test goes well
@ day,day, let those kicks keep coming :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hope wow, I remember when you were a second trimesterER. Now your weeks away from smelling your love!! I love seeing happy endings after someone has been through so much :)


----------



## lch28

yes prayerful they are lol! My little man is 6 weeks old today. Just cant believe it! He is in 0-3 already!


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi ladies hope ur all doing well. what does braxton hicks feel like? i keep getting a tightening feeling in my lower abdomen but im confused as it feels like the babys moving up to the surface if my belly to come explore somthing then back down again. i get the feeling mainly when i have somthing touching my stomach such as a seatbelt, waistband or if i place anything on it.. or if im layed in bed with my knees bent towards my chest. so im thinking is it my baby slowly moving to the top to come see whats touchimg my stomach? or is it braxton hicks? my whole stomach dosnt go hard but somtimes ot feels uncomfortable like the babies hit a sore part in my stomach... if that all makes sense lol


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Sounds like baby moving twinkle braxton hicks your whole stomach goes tight and it comes and goes


----------



## Twinkle 3

thanks sweet :) its so confusing to try and figure out every sensation. iv been sat wondering all day wether its movement or braxton hicks :) i get like a lump poking out of my stomach so i thought it might be the baby as it seems too small to be be my uterus but i wasnt 100% sure


----------



## Hope2302

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Hope wow, I remember when you were a second trimesterER. Now your weeks away from smelling your love!! I love seeing happy endings after someone has been through so much :)

Awwww thanks Hun! It does seem like yesterday and I have to admit, it's gone quick. I can't wait to hold my baby by God's grace.


----------



## Agiboma

well i had my OB appointment today and the little lady is weighing in @ 7 pounds did not gain much over the last two weeks so i may not get my 10 pounder lol
@ Ich happy J is thrieving.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Twinkle 3 said:


> hi ladies hope ur all doing well. what does braxton hicks feel like? i keep getting a tightening feeling in my lower abdomen but im confused as it feels like the babys moving up to the surface if my belly to come explore somthing then back down again. i get the feeling mainly when i have somthing touching my stomach such as a seatbelt, waistband or if i place anything on it.. or if im layed in bed with my knees bent towards my chest. so im thinking is it my baby slowly moving to the top to come see whats touchimg my stomach? or is it braxton hicks? my whole stomach dosnt go hard but somtimes ot feels uncomfortable like the babies hit a sore part in my stomach... if that all makes sense lol

It's possible that what you're feeling is baby moving but this is exactly what it felt like when I first started contracting (around the same gestation as you). I would go get checked out, just in case. :thumbup:


----------



## TLM21

@agiboma nice weight, you are almost there hun. so exciting.


----------



## Agiboma

@tlm yes i am so excited now i think i have finally relaxed enough to start enjoying the last 3 weeks of my pregnancy.


----------



## wunderful78

Your almost there agi , ;)


----------



## Hope2302

@ agiboma. Pleased to know all went well and she is a lovely weight :)


----------



## Tink_0123

Agi, great weight on ur little girl.. She might not be a 10 pounder but she'll be close to it tho.. 

I hope all u ladies are doing well and cooking those babies. The ladies who've had their babies, I hope you're all doing well along with your LO's as well..


----------



## Agiboma

@ tink look at you 5 days to gooooo YEAH!!!!!!
Next check will be next week


----------



## garronsmom

for those who are following- last week, at 17w, I had gone from 4cm-2cm with slight funneling.

This week, at the 18w appt, I decided NOT to ask what my CL was, and instead ask my MFM what he thought. He said I was stable-ish, that I was about the same as the week before, and to just stay down, which I have been doing this week.

From what I could see on the u/s, I think the length looked about the same, but it seemed the funneling was a bit more. 

I tested negative for any infection, and my bp was great.

So...I was really hoping with SBR, things would look better, and not a little worse. Is this par for the course? This so didn't happen in my first cerclage pregnancy, but I was on sbr preventatively from 13w-35w.

I guess I'm just a little down. Should I be worried?


----------



## TLM21

@garronsmom I have been pretty much on sbr since week 20 when the funneling started for me. it has been getting more open which in my case is worse, but the Dr seemed to think it was normal due to my IC. he said to continue bed resting and that as long as the stitch holds we are ok. by now I think I learned to live with chronic anxiety... but just taking a day at a time. I couldn't resist to ask about the lenght yesterday and he said pretty much like the last time.
so I continue counting the hours and days :winkwink:
keep an eye on different secretions, any blood or continuous pressure when laying down, that's what I was told. 
hang in there... I will be too:flower:


----------



## garronsmom

tlm21: well done on your gestation! "chronic anxiety" is very descriptive of how I feel. what's your cl been approx? thank you for your response- 2nd trimester is a beast.


----------



## TLM21

@ garronsmom my latest measurement as of yesterday is 2, it went down from 2.1, prior to that it was 1.6 and before 2.9, the Dr gave me all this info without me asking, except for yesterday that I asked for the length. :wacko:
by now I am doing all I can do... I just have to remind myself, lol :flower:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks shelby :) I'm really starting to believe mine are braxton hicks now. I get them everyday which is worrying, just hoping that no changes to my cervix will be made. I really need to make it to 24weeks. Going to ringthe hospital on Thursday for advice. 

Hope everyone's ok and sorry I havnt been around lately iv been finding it so hard, been very anxious lately. It's a year tomorrow since my little boy was born and became an angel :( so been hard :( especially with me being pregnant again


----------



## garronsmom

Twinkle 3 said:


> Thanks shelby :) I'm really starting to believe mine are braxton hicks now. I get them everyday which is worrying, just hoping that no changes to my cervix will be made. I really need to make it to 24weeks. Going to ringthe hospital on Thursday for advice.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok and sorry I havnt been around lately iv been finding it so hard, been very anxious lately. It's a year tomorrow since my little boy was born and became an angel :( so been hard :( especially with me being pregnant again

Twinkle: We are 2 days apart! I am having definite cl changes (mentioned earlier), and I totally feel your anxiety. Take care, and be good to yourself.

Aubrey


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi garransmom it's nice that someone's at the same gestation as me :) i hope your cervix will stay stable. Wishing you a long and healthy pregnancy :)

It's so scary having problems with your cervix isn't it, i count down the days until I'm 24weeks. I feel like I'm living in a nightmare at the minute with all the worry. I'm so grateful to be pregnant but so scared that something will go wrong


----------



## garronsmom

Twinkle: I find that I have no symptoms of any changes the most disconcerting. I feel fine- but my cervix does not. My last cerclage pregnancy was fine...and I guess its all to be expected, and that's why I have a stitch. BH usually do not cause cervical changes, in my experience...hang in there. Are you on progesterone? What was your last CL?


----------



## Twinkle 3

I find that I constantly have Braxton hicks at night when I sit down for about an hour and half then they dont bother me all day. I can't get proestrogen as I'm in the uk :( I did ask if it was available but it's only in trial over here. My last cervical length check was last Friday and it was 43-45mm which I was happy with but I know cervical length can change drastically at any time so I constantly worry. I get a lot of aches and pains but was told it was all normal.

I hope resting keeps your cervix stable and I'm sure the stitch will do its job and take you far in your pregnancy :) my OB told me never to worry with a stitch unless I was in severe pain bleeding or in labour as the stitch will more than likely do it's job. I hope he's right!


----------



## garronsmom

Twinkle: Your CL is outstanding...and BH are totally normal. Drink a LOT of water, empty your bladder often...I had a very irritable uterus last pregnancy, but my cervix held like a champ. Change positions, try to lay on your left. Take deep breaths. And keep reminding yourself- they are normal & expected, and thy don't change your CL.


----------



## wunderful78

I also get tightenings , really badly sometimes they are every 3 minutes regularly for 45 seconds other times 5 minutes 15 seconds lasting each time :( they have never changed my cervix but everyone I've seen doesn't like them to be so regular or often , so I take panadol lay down on my left , drink water ! If that doesn't work I put a GTN patch on ;) 

I can't figure out how to post a picture ??????


Today is the gestation my daughter was born , this baby is NOT coming out today !! 

To everyone that lives in constant worry and fear .... Co-sign !!! I've literally driven myself bonkas this pregnancy I believe the only cure is a healthy delivery ;)


----------



## Agiboma

I get a lot of tightening usually when LO is moving and stretching but nothing too regular a few times a day i would say


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Twinkle i would query with your consultant why you can't have progesterone i know that the shots aren't given here but i have been on cyclogest since my stitch went in and will be on it til 28 weeks (if not longer registar seemed to think possible 32 if all going well) it has completly stopped my tightening its in pessery form and i have to take it rectally that sucks but my stitch seems to be quiet low so think thats why, but query it at your next appointment.

I know care varys across the uk and from consultant to consultant but i would be wanting a vaild reason why you can't have it if you think it will help.


----------



## MizzPodd

Twinkle if they keep coming even with change positions and well hydrated and empty bladder I would get seen. The same was happening to me except it was preterm contractions and when I went in it showed that I had more funneling and my membranes were all the way to my stitch so for me it did cause cervical change. I hope it's normal like everyone is saying tho :) the only reason I knew they were preterm contractions was because they monitored me and saw the obvious contractions. it never hurts to get checked officially still :hugs:

Agiboma I'm so happy you r seeing your little baby in only a few weeks :D it will be an amazing experience to be able to hold her and cuddle her :):):):)


----------



## Agiboma

@mizzpod definetly looking forward to the cuddles and taking a baby home this time around.


----------



## MizzPodd

I second that! :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Missy just hit the 5 pound mark and she's bottle feeding 3 times a day! So proud of her. Agiboma congrats on a great weight my daughter is 5 pounds now and I'm boggled at how a person can carry something so big. Truly a butterball turkey. Kudos to you girl! And look forward to your snuggle.


----------



## Tink_0123

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well!

Agi, 36 weeks tomorrow, yay!!

Prayer, great weight for Missy! looks like she'll be home really soon. How has she been adjusting in her open crib??

Twinkle, I hope you feel better and bh's go away for u :hugs:

Wunderful, looks like you've passed your own personal mile stone. Thats great!! almost 31 weeks.. hang in there hun..

Ich, how are you n J doing?

Day, hope you're doing well.. Well done on getting to 25 weeks :flower:

AFM, I know I havent been posting on here as much lately. I've been feeling very anxious lately, I wake up everyday thinking today might be the day lol..
Tomorrow, is my last OB appt before ending my bed rest, hopefully all will go well. On a slightly different note, I think next week might be it for me as i'll be a tad more active and things might get started then, but only God knows for sure when anything will happen. I feel such a level of anxiety that its difficult to explain, I've never felt this way before, I feel like I want to run a marathon, or walk for a LONG time, IDK its super weird lol. I guess my body wants to make up for all this bed rest hehe. I just want to hold my little girl already, I know it'll get here, but not knowing when exactly is really hard to get my head around (control freak status).. Sorry if I'm rambling, my thoughts don't even make sense to me anymore lol. 

Hope all you ladies are doing wonderfully and still cooking those precious babies!! :hugs:


----------



## LoveSeel

After over 7 weeks in the hospital I am finally being sent home. I'll still be on strict bed rest, but at least I'll be in my own bed. I'm hoping the babies won't come for a few more weeks, but I'm off meds, never had a stitch, and am 100% effaced and dilated. I wish I had a crystal ball and knew exactly when to expect them.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well!
> 
> Agi, 36 weeks tomorrow, yay!!
> 
> Prayer, great weight for Missy! looks like she'll be home really soon. How has she been adjusting in her open crib??
> 
> Twinkle, I hope you feel better and bh's go away for u :hugs:
> 
> Wunderful, looks like you've passed your own personal mile stone. Thats great!! almost 31 weeks.. hang in there hun..
> 
> Ich, how are you n J doing?
> 
> Day, hope you're doing well.. Well done on getting to 25 weeks :flower:
> 
> AFM, I know I havent been posting on here as much lately. I've been feeling very anxious lately, I wake up everyday thinking today might be the day lol..
> Tomorrow, is my last OB appt before ending my bed rest, hopefully all will go well. On a slightly different note, I think next week might be it for me as i'll be a tad more active and things might get started then, but only God knows for sure when anything will happen. I feel such a level of anxiety that its difficult to explain, I've never felt this way before, I feel like I want to run a marathon, or walk for a LONG time, IDK its super weird lol. I guess my body wants to make up for all this bed rest hehe. I just want to hold my little girl already, I know it'll get here, but not knowing when exactly is really hard to get my head around (control freak status).. Sorry if I'm rambling, my thoughts don't even make sense to me anymore lol.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing wonderfully and still cooking those precious babies!! :hugs:

She's doing great thank God, she's just not showing a desire to feed most of the day, just during her three feeds:/. That's the only thing holding her up


----------



## DAYDAY24

25 weeks yay 21 days to 28 weeks till second goal. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Agiboma

@day that is great 
@prayerful yeah missy wonderful weight and champion feeder
@tink almost there bedrest will soon be over
AFM im hanging in there and will meet my little girl when she is ready to come.


----------



## MizzPodd

Prayful I hope your Missy gets it down soon so you can take her home!! She's at a great weight too :) :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Day congrats to reaching your goal, on to the next! You will get there in no time!!

Tink how exciting is that?? No more bed rest!! Enjoy it for all of us bed bounded still lol gl tomorrow :D


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks ladies :)

Sweet I asked for proestrogen last week and they wouldn't give me anything. I wonder how I can get it, I'm not far from you so I might try and ask for it next time I see my consultant. I know the care varies hugely between hospitals, as the first hospital I went to wouldn't even give me a stitch as they "dont believe it's effective" so I had to change hospitals once already


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also iv got a question do Braxton hicks tighten your full stomach? As mine only lumps out a small part of it and the rest is soft, that's why I thought it was the baby. I showed my mum today when it was happening and she's convinced it's the baby lumping out of my stomach but with my history of IC i don't want to just brush it off as bathe baby. I wish I was oblivious to things as I wouldn't worry as much. I didn't know half the things I know now in my first pregnancy and that ran smooth up until 29weeks. I worry far too much with this pregnancy but find it hard to turn a blind eye or brush things off as normal pregnancy symptoms as I want to check its ok "just incase"


----------



## chocolatecat

Twinkle, I'm also on progesterone - crinone which I take vaginally (it comes in a dispenser and is a gel, so shouldn't cause infections). I've been on it all the way through as it was part of my IVF. 

TLM - thanks for the kind thoughts, I can't really get over how awful the last year has been, up until then I'd had a very blessed life. I guess I still do, a lovely family, husband, great friends and we're getting by with our little home business (though I do miss the meals out etc...!) Got to stay positive or I'll go insane. Hubby is struggling right now, with this being 'the' week it went wrong before. But he's also got great friends to keep him together. My friend is having her hysterectomy in a couple of weeks, kind of puts some stuff in to perspective really.

Seems a lot of us are at the scariest part of our pregnancies, having had a loss or PTL at this stage.huge hugs to you, it's tough, but we all know better and have at least changed something this time, right? So it's GONNA work!!!! (I hope!!)


----------



## Tink_0123

chocolatecat said:


> Twinkle, I'm also on progesterone - crinone which I take vaginally (it comes in a dispenser and is a gel, so shouldn't cause infections). I've been on it all the way through as it was part of my IVF.
> 
> TLM - thanks for the kind thoughts, I can't really get over how awful the last year has been, up until then I'd had a very blessed life. I guess I still do, a lovely family, husband, great friends and we're getting by with our little home business (though I do miss the meals out etc...!) Got to stay positive or I'll go insane. Hubby is struggling right now, with this being 'the' week it went wrong before. But he's also got great friends to keep him together. My friend is having her hysterectomy in a couple of weeks, kind of puts some stuff in to perspective really.
> 
> Seems a lot of us are at the scariest part of our pregnancies, having had a loss or PTL at this stage.huge hugs to you, it's tough, but we all know better and have at least changed something this time, right? So it's GONNA work!!!! (I hope!!)

Glad you're hanging in there, less than 2 weeks till V-day hun! I know we all go through some rough patches in our journey through life, but remain positive and it'll soon pass. You'll be at term in no time at all sweetie. Wishing you loads of luck throughout your journey. 

Sorry to hear your friend has to have a hysterectomy. Luckily she has great friends such as yourself to help her through this difficult process. Sending :hugs: and positive vibes your way.


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks Tink. 

Yep, counting down to V-day! Can't wait! But for now, our daughter is 1 day older than her brother, got to celebrate the small things!

My friend is being awesomely brave, she's ace. Gonna be keeping each other company a lot in the next few weeks I think (I just taught her to crochet, so we'll yarn it up together!)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! Just peeking in again.

Excited for those of you who are getting close. Chocolate, I whole-heartedly understand your fear as well as Tink...your anxiety. We've all gone through it in one way or another in this forum. Look to what I call "the graduates". We all have been there and I know I for one felt anxious and depressed a lot through my own pregnancy last time. It's that fear of not knowing. I found it funny when you mentioned needing control. I'm the same way. It freaks me out when I can't plan everything. :lol:

Twinkle, I agree with the others. There were several ladies on here from the UK who had the progesterone inserts. I was on P17 Injections and "hopefully" will be again when the time comes. If there's one thing I know, you have to REALLY advocate for yourself and your little one. Sometimes pushing them to LISTEN. 

Chocolate, I am doing IUI cycle right now and they gave me the Crinone. I was thinking "what's this for"? Usually I don't need that in the first trimester. It's wk 14 I usually get the injections. I guess it's a precautionary thing?? 

I ended up with PUPPS post delivery. It was gawd awful!:wacko: I think it was from all the hormones that ran through me. Would you believe the 17P bumps on my butt were still there until this past year?? 

Anyways, Twinkle just wanted to chime in and encourage you to FIRMLY encourage them to give you the crinone suppositories. 

Love and hugs to you all. :hugs::flower:


----------



## chocolatecat

Mommy's Angel - with full IVF you get it as taking the follicles can remove the progesterone generating part of the ovary. I asked for it with FET as I felt I might have low levels as I used to spot a few days before my period - EXCEPT when on progesterone. So no harm in taking it from day 1 (or rather day 14!)
Good luck with the IUI!


----------



## wunderful78

Lovesteel 7 weeks in hospital :( glad that's over for you and your babies are at a great gestation ;) well done 

Day wow 25 weeks your really making progress now 

Agi less than 3 weeks for you ;) 

I'm doing pretty good ATM just chilling and at my gestation I'm starting to lose the panick that I had from week 20 .... Sigh I think I'm going to make this and I think my baby is going to be ok even if born a little early ;)


----------



## Agiboma

@wunderful thats the spirit you are holding on well


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wunderful, what LOVELY news! :happydance: I just love hearing from everyone in here. That you've reached or are reaching the goal. Good luck ladies! :hug:

Chocolate, thanks for the information. Never had them last IUI so I was a little confused. 

Can't wait to see all these little ones coming... safely to term. Think and praying for all of you!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

So missy is 5 pounds 2 ounces. :) that's the good news. The bad news is I was told I have to go back to work on the first... She's not even home yet :(


----------



## Twinkle 3

To be honest my consultant is quite laid back, he just says all I need is the stitch and to go live my normal life, go shopping go out and don't worry as I will get to term. He tells me I will get pressure back ache and pains and not to worry unless my cervix drops below 2cm but how will I know that? As he dosnt give me regular cervical length scans, iv had to ask for the last one. Hmy consultant said he dosnt want to see me unless I have bleeding severe pains or I'm in labour.... So I'm wondering if he is being too optimistic I have been trying to rest a lot but this week I have done a whole lot more than usual(even though it's still not too strenuous) and this week iv been getting aches and back ache p,us what I think are tightenings a few times a day... So I. Starting to think that I do in fact need to rest, I'm just hoping my consultant isn't too laid back


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful wow i really feel it for you its just terrible I wish more countries will allow mothers to get the 1 year off like we have here in Canada. Is their any loop hole you can fall into that will allow you more time with missy. This must be so stressful on you :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Nope no loop hole:( my manager held my position for 6 months... More than she was suppose to. I'm thankful for that. More good news is that a good friend of mine will keep her the one day a week an she's a registered nurse and her husband is a Rn too and a respiratory therapist. I work 3 days a week ( I'm a Rn too) so I plan to work every weekend so she's home with dad on weekends and one day during the week so she's with my friend. I'm sad about leaving her but I'm grateful that she's with trustworthy people and loved.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Prayful that must be really hard but i am glad you have a support network in place that you can leave Missy with people you trust.

AFM i'm doing ok counting the days til sunday, and feeling a lot better than i have done so far altho still very worried for what is to come/ what the future holds i guess the unknown is very scary. 

Beeing to hot all the time despite the house heating being kept to 17 degrees c, is driving me a tad nuts coz it is teh cause of teh itching, i am keeping an eye on my tempreature tho incase its infection but no sign of one and temp is normal i am full of cold tho.


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, glad you have trustworthy people you can leave Missy with once you start working. It must be difficult knowing you have to return to work and Missy still being in the hospital. Luckily you only work 3 days, so you'll be able to spend the other days of the week with her and your other little girl.

I'm in a similar position, my 12 weeks are up, but my boss told me I can take an additional 3 more months off once Audrey is here which I don't intend to do bc I don't have any income coming in on my end and I don't really want to take advantage of them as they've been beyond understanding with me throughout my pregnancy. So i'll prob just take 4-6 weeks at most. My mom will be taking care of Audrey on a daily basis except weekends of course.

Sweet, Sunday will be here sooner than you know it. You've already done great getting this far in your pregnancy. yay for V-day hehe...

Twinkle, DO insist on getting progesterone, as the other ladies have said they've had to be their own advocates since many dr's will not prescribe them. In my experience, the progesterone suppositories I've been on for the past 3 months have done wonders for me. I don't rhink I would have made it this far in my pregnancy on just bed rest alone.. Keeping in mind that I don't have a stitch in place, but it definitely helps especially if combined with the stitch and bed rest. Good luck! :flower:

AFM, had OB appt today, GBS is negative yay! Baby is measuring spot on 36 weeks and he said I could get off bed rest YEAHHHHHH I'm soooooo happy its like I won the lottery :cloud9:
Since I happened to be in the area, I completed one of the things on my list which was to take a Thank you card to work. Havent seen them since early December, they were all very happy to see me and know that I was doing well. Now, I'm going to go to Babys R Us with my mom to return a couple of things and buy what I'm missing. I don't know how much time I have left so I want to get that over with. I'm not planning on over doing it tho, just want to get the important things out of the way. Please note, I HATE going to stores, and I've never been happier to be going to one right now lol bed rest changes people hehehe

Sorry about the long post. I hope you ladies are doing well :hugs: to all of you.


----------



## Agiboma

congrats Tink


----------



## Agiboma

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Nope no loop hole:( my manager held my position for 6 months... More than she was suppose to. I'm thankful for that. More good news is that a good friend of mine will keep her the one day a week an she's a registered nurse and her husband is a Rn too and a respiratory therapist. I work 3 days a week ( I'm a Rn too) so I plan to work every weekend so she's home with dad on weekends and one day during the week so she's with my friend. I'm sad about leaving her but I'm grateful that she's with trustworthy people and loved.

That is good news prayerful, i am happy to hear this im also an RN. Have not practised in Canada since i graduated in 06, been over seas doing my thing with DH.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Tinks, great news! So happy for you. Prayerful so sorry for the issue pertaining to the job but you have an awesome outlook on things. What a blessing that you have two other caretakers who are RN's. My husband is an RN as well. I like the fact that we both have medical knowledge in case of an emergency.

Twinkle, is it possible for you to find a second opinion? Seems like your Dr. is taking a light-hearted approach until he see's something happen. I had that the second time around and DEMANDED I be monitored WEEKLY. Luckily to spite they didn't believe I had IC rather PTL I was told around wk 19 that I did in fact have it. :duh: :wacko: Some of these folks honestly shouldn't be in medicine. They just don't listen to their patients. My suggestion is find someone who will be proactive. I believe your in the UK?? Forgive me if I'm wrong here. There are folks like Lizzie who were taken care of proactively. Now I don't believe Lizzie had progesterone but if I remember correctly there were a few people when I was in here with Amelia who were from the UK that were with a stitch and used progesterone suppositories.

Also, bed rest is ALWAYS a huge plus for women like us. Especially when baby gets bigger. It keeps the pressure off the cervix for awhile. Drinking LOTS of water while also keeping pressure off the cervix with bed rest is a MAJOR factor in my opinion. See if you can get that second or even THIRD opinion. I'd exhaust my resources. You know your body. Don't second guess yourself. I did and it led to a lot of pain for my first. The second I wouldn't put up with the Dr.'s. They either listened to me or I forced them to listen. Of course where I am we literally have mostly idiots for medical care anyways. No offense but there are a small hand full who are excellent and you have to weed them out.


----------



## wunderful78

I have the diabetes ;( I failed my test 2 hr one! My readings : 

Fast 4.1
60 mins ( after drink) 8.7
120mins 8 

;( 
I've booked an appointment with the educator on Monday


----------



## Agiboma

@wunderful dont feel to bad i failed also, but have been able to keep my sugar levels down through diet.


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone hope all is well :winkwink:
@wunderful I'm a bit nervous myself as I go next week for labs. try to limit some of your high carbohydrate foods, if possible limit juice due to added sugar, make sure breads, pasta and rice are whole wheat and keep an eye on amounts, that's what I try to do (work as a dietitian ) 
I wanted to know anyone's thought on this: a little bit ago I was freaking out with severe shortness of breath, got scared of course looked online and got worse. sometimes is my anxiety acting up, but this time felt different. then I had a back pain between my shoulder blades so it was hard to lay down... I ended up calling my ob and he said breathing issues where normal, although I thought I'm 27 weeks, and I've heard it usually happens later on, and to lay on my left side with a few pillows propped up. and the back pain he said could be breast weight... so I changed sports bra into a regular bra and back felt better, breathing did too. :haha: 
any thoughts on this....
:flower:


----------



## TLM21

@agi and tink so happy for both of you on being so far along, no more bed rest sounds like a dream  
@prayerful sorry to hear you have too go back to work this soon, glad they can work with you a bit and sounds liked you have a great support team ready to help out.
@day how are you feeling? countdown to 28 weeks hun ;-) 
@ chocolate counting with you too, remember each day that goes by baby gets stronger.
XO to everyone


----------



## Agiboma

@tlm i also had this pain and did switch bra's also and it helped, so i agree with your ob.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

@TLM-I had shortness of breath but no pain. I ended up getting albuteral which is used for people with asthma. It helped a great deal to open my airway and I felt better.

Wunderful- I'm actually on an insulin pump and I have type II diabetes. My suggestion is to get strict and stay away from any carbs that aren't fruits or veggie related. Even whole wheat can raise your sugars like mad. If you need any grains at all try quinoa, millet, amaranth and lentils. If you focus on eating fruits and veggies try sticking with mainly greens for the nutrient value and they will fill you up more and then add other veggies with it. Watch salad dressings, condiments, even some medicines and/or vitamins have some sugars in them.

Google Glycemic index and you'll find the fruits and veggies that are lower on the glycemic index. Apples, pears, berries...try and stay away from bananas, oranges and other fruits that are high in natural sugar. The glycemic index will help you find things you like to eat and keep on track.

Also, eat healthy fats like nuts, coconut, and avacados. Meat fats and other fats can also raise blood sugars because they are blocking insulin from absorbing correctly in the body.

Check out some raw or plant based menus. Add a few in and keep you cakes, cookies, and processed foods down and you'll do okay. Everything in moderation.:thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

@MA great types you sound like a dietitian.


----------



## Hope2302

Congrats Tink on being a bed rest graduate :)
Agiboma, days to full term. I am so glad for you
Prayerful, kisses to missy. Seems like you got the whole back to work situation covered even though it would be nice for you to be with her every minute of everyday but obviously that can't happen with bills to be paid.
Wunderful, don't get to down about results, it can be well managed. All the best
Tlm, almost 28 weeks. Well done Hun.

How is everyone else doing? 
In coming weeks (before 36) will be testing for gbs, stitch removal at 36 weeks and the waiting game begins. My doc doesn't think I would last long after the stitch removal could be cause I was almost fully funnelled and 0.7 mm length but who knows how this things work. It's been quiet over here which is good and praying it remains that way. Wishing you all a restful, uneventful weekend.x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies :)

Glad your all doing well, everyone seems to be doing so well and getting further than they expected especially day day and wunderful :) 

I'm so happy for (and slightly jealous of) all you ladies who are ready for stitch removals, off bedrest and looking forward to the births of your little ones :)

Today I'm experiencing bad backache and mild cramps, I feel so achey :( Its rather embarrasing aswel but i feel like i constantly need to pass wind but can't, this freaked me out a little as its similar to labour isnt it the feeling of trapped wind. Im hoping its just a growth spurt and nothing to worry about.. Being 18weeks is so hard as I'm still in the "danger zone" the worry is terrible! I dont know wether I'm just looking for every little symptom and blowing it out of proportion as I'm scared I might deliver before 24weeks

Are all the aches and pains normal in pregnancy especially more with incompetent cervix? I'm just looking for a bit of reassurance I guess.

I have told the hospital how I feel and will be going in today for a scan to check my cervix


----------



## TLM21

@agi thanks your post made me feel better :thumbup:
@MA you do sound like a dietitian, great advice, I love it :flower:
@hope you are almost at 34 and looking forward to stitch removaL, that's fantastic :happydance:
@twinkle oh hun, I feel like I have multiple pains and aches that no one told me were part of pregnancy. I've get cramps sometimes, a little less now, I was better at sleeping, not so much now. shortness of breath was over the top, gas pain, you name it. I still watch for any discharge, blood or consistency in the cramps. I feel like being in bed just makes me overthink everything. that's why finding everyone here is a life saver, you all are the ones that make me feel a little normal and not like I'm over reacting even if I am... lol
we should all write a book after this, lol
hang in there hun, if you have ? ask everyone here or call the Dr, mine probably knows my number by now :haha:
:hugs:
:kiss:


----------



## wunderful78

Thanks MA .. None of that sounds fun but ;( guessing I should think myself lucky it won't be forever ... Over Easter NOooooooo!!! lol 

Twinkle I get it when you look at other people's gestation in jealousy because I've been there in the thick of the worry do bad I wish someone would just knock me out until 24 weeks! I did go to LD once and it turned out to be wind pain, the scary thing about IC is you don't feel it but PTL can happen because of IC and this is probably concern is pain related! 
I was almost a crazy person with any back ache tummy pain, I didn't feel labor with my first baby until it was push time, my ob always asks me "any painful contractions , back pain that comes in waves,baby moving? How's the water works (meaning wee) any discharge more than normal or different?" I think those things are key indicators of PTL also this pregnancy I've had a lot of tightenings :( 
If you need to get checked whenever in doubt, I go to my ob every week and still do I just need the reassurance so I understand exactly where your at .. Hugs


----------



## Agiboma

@hope almost 34 weeks yeahhh


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle, this can be totally normal, especially in an IC pregnancy with stitch. I remember being onthe verge of a nervous breakdown from 20 to 27wks because my uterus was constantly tightening and I had constant aches and pains. I even looked into getting acupuncture for the irritability (such treatment exists), but was torn between desperately wanting it to stop, and fear that the treatment itself might induce ptl! Nightmare!! 

Remembering that the stitch is effectively a foreign body causing a physiological reaction (much like a splinter only on a grand scale) helps you to realise that these side effects are to be expected. Unfortunately it doesn't make them any less terrifying! 

I couldn't distinguish between normal, stitch-like symptoms with the twins from ptl with my preemie, so felt constant terror which was only alleviated once I made 37wks. It's also why getting an internal scan to check your cervix is not only sensible but also massively reassuring - you're totally doing the right thing. Let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Day and loveseel, our twin ladies - glad to see all is progressing well and loveseel you're almost there! Brilliant gestation for IC twins :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi to everyone else, how's everyone doing? :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Garron's mom, just seen your visitor message and replied honey. How you feeling now? Xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

thankyou for the advice Lizzie once again. your brilliant :) pregnancy with IC is such a hard experience to go through, its pyschically and emotionally exhausting.

i feel like everyday i could sit and cry, i just want to get to the safe zone. the aches are so painful but iv been to the hospital and they said all is well :) which is a good thing. they wouldnt check my cervix length but did an abdominal scan to check for funneling. theres no funneling and i was told thr birth canal is closed :) i am a bit concerned though as my little boy is head down :(

im scared hes getting ready to be born as this is what happend last year at my 20week scan then i gave birth 2weeks later. iv been told not to worry though as babies can flip into all dofferent positions at this stage


----------



## sweetbuthyper

twinkle bean was head down at some point between 16 and 18 weeks can't remember which scan it was, but hes moved round and now has fun making me jump kicking my cervix.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Oh thankyou for saying that sweet Iv been hoping it was normal for him to be head down, fingers crossed he will flip himself back round for my 20week scan I can stop worrying then :) there's always something to worry about lol


----------



## sweetbuthyper

there is Twinkle but you just have to remember that they have lots of space to turn and get into alsorts of positions at 18 weeks, it's quiet possible you lo has already turned since your scan earlier.


----------



## Twinkle 3

I hope he has :) I wish we could see ourselves whats going on with our cervix and baby's, would be so much easier and less worrisome lol.I have never been much of a worrier but since having children it's all I ever do


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink, is that you I see driving down i95? Lol just playing. How's the free life. If its anything like after I delivered.... You're learning how to walk again! Lol! Sooo, happy for you:) xox.


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink, is that you I see driving down i95? Lol just playing. How's the free life. If its anything like after I delivered.... You're learning how to walk again! Lol! Sooo, happy for you:) xox.

Lol.. I drove yesterday to the store, driving felt weird, my mom had been my chaufer for 3 months hehe.. I live by dolphin mall so no I95 for me more like turnpike haha... 
Well walking was def weird especially for an extended time, my tail bone hurt like it was gonna break apart, omg! N sitting down for a bit also makes my tailbone hurt.. Idk if this is normal..

I just gotta buy formula to have at home just in case milk doesnt come in right away n i think im done lol

How r u n Missy doing??


----------



## LoveSeel

Tink_0123 said:


> ...AFM, I know I havent been posting on here as much lately. I've been feeling very anxious lately, I wake up everyday thinking today might be the day lol..
> Tomorrow, is my last OB appt before ending my bed rest, hopefully all will go well. On a slightly different note, I think next week might be it for me as i'll be a tad more active and things might get started then, but only God knows for sure when anything will happen. I feel such a level of anxiety that its difficult to explain, I've never felt this way before, I feel like I want to run a marathon, or walk for a LONG time, IDK its super weird lol. I guess my body wants to make up for all this bed rest hehe. I just want to hold my little girl already, I know it'll get here, but not knowing when exactly is really hard to get my head around (control freak status).. Sorry if I'm rambling, my thoughts don't even make sense to me anymore lol.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing wonderfully and still cooking those precious babies!! :hugs:

Tink, were you on modified bed rest or strict bed rest? I just spent 7 weeks in the hospital on strict bed rest and am now home at 32 weeks. I'm still on bed rest, but the Dr who discharged me encouraged me to slowly begin walking again to build strength. I feel like it's still too early for me to start becoming active again. Especially since I'm dilated and 100% effaced (no stitch).

Also other bed rest graduates please let me know what you think.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Prayerfulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> Tink, is that you I see driving down i95? Lol just playing. How's the free life. If its anything like after I delivered.... You're learning how to walk again! Lol! Sooo, happy for you:) xox.
> 
> Lol.. I drove yesterday to the store, driving felt weird, my mom had been my chaufer for 3 months hehe.. I live by dolphin mall so no I95 for me more like turnpike haha...
> Well walking was def weird especially for an extended time, my tail bone hurt like it was gonna break apart, omg! N sitting down for a bit also makes my tailbone hurt.. Idk if this is normal..
> 
> I just gotta buy formula to have at home just in case milk doesnt come in right away n i think im done lol
> 
> How r u n Missy doing??Click to expand...

We're doing good. I'm with her now. I'm guessing the tailbone thing is normal because after I had her ( via c section) i had more pain getting up from the tailbone pain than I did from the incision! Lol. Be safe driving, you worked hard for that baby! Lol. Keep your receipts for the milk just in case;) babies are strange. So happy for you. I feel like I'm the one who just got off bedrest! Ha!


----------



## Tink_0123

Loveseel, I was on strict bed rest. Only allowed to leave the house for dr appts every 2 weeks. Basically laid in bed all day, quick showers n bathroom breaks n would lay sideways on the couch for breakfast, lunch n dinner. I would only sit when being in the car n at the drs office. I would lay down on my sides all the time n showered for about 5 minutes everyday n once a week washed hair which took 11 minutes in total.. All Ive done for 3 months has been timed.. 

I would walk around the house for a couple of minutes some days when i felt i needed to stretch out a bit but that was it for me lol.. In your case carrying twins i'd be cautious since you're carrying double the weight but at this stage I'd say you're pretty safe n babies are too big too fall thru a dilated cervix.. Just take it easy dont do anything strenous n definitely rest n keep urself hydrated.. You're almost there n you've done great getting this far into ur pregnancy.


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, glad youre both doing well. Missy must look so different now after putting on so much weight. Everytime I see a picture of a newborn now I picture thats how Audrey must be looking like now a days hehe.. I dont go out by myself, my mom is with me 24/7 pretty much. Im too scared to go out alone at this point in case anything happens. I just have a couple more places I'd like to go to get anything else I can think of. I wanted to get a pedicure too if I have time lol 

About the formula, i've been told by a couple of people already thats tricky since all babies are different n dont do well with all types of formulas.. I have two cans of similac that I got in the mail so I might try those to see how she does. Once I see which one agress with her i'll buy them at bj's or costco since they might be better priced there.

I think the part that scares me the most about the whole baby thing is preparing the formula or how to arrange things so I dont have to run around the house like a headless chicken in the middle of the night lol.. I guess ill have to figure that out once shes here. Everything else, I feel confident that i'll do well with.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

She is growing fast. Audrey is probably a chunker! Yeah many babies are fussy with certain formulas. Tip for night time, either have 24 hrs worth of formula mixed and in the fridge so at night all you do is pour and warm or you can make a few bottles ahead of time so all you do is warm. You'll get it. Make sure you shave your legs... Lol that was the most embarrassing for me. I looked like a gorilla in the OR. Ha!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TLM21

prayerful she looks so beautiful, weight gain is great. I'm glad you are both doing well, :hugs:


----------



## Hope2302

She is gorgeous prayerful!x


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, Missy is adorable.. Shes changed so much in the last 6 weeks, its amazing! 

Thanks for the tip.. Ill def do that with the formula.. I dont want to be making too much noise during the night since dh still has to work n drives a lot so dont want him to b sleep deprived on the job..

Believe it or not ive actually kept my shaving up to date hehe.. My belly isnt really very big so it doesnt interfere with my leg shaving...


----------



## Tink_0123

Tlm, 5 days till 28 weeks yippee.. After that milestone, time does tend to go by alot quicker..:thumbup:

Hope, almost 34 weeks.. Stitch removal is right around the corner.. How exciting :happydance:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Well done to all you ladies making it so far! 36 weeks all over the place! I will admit I'm a little jealous :winkwink: I always wanted to make 34. Prayerful - I'm so glad Missy is doing well. I hope she's home soon. :flower:

Lizzie - I hope you and your family are well :hugs:

My girls are 9lbs 1oz (T) and 9lbs 2oz (B)! They no longer fit any of their newborn clothes. Poor things are down to 4 sleepers and a few onesies that fit until I get my tax refund and can buy them some new clothes. :blush: Also, their hair is starting to fall out - it looks like maybe it's being replaced by blonde hair. Is that normal?

Anyway, a few pictures from yesterday :flower:

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4283small_zps6d6fe448.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4293small_zps17d8b755.jpg https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4305small_zps7d344f86.jpg


* Those are newborn pants they're wearing in the last two pictures. See what I mean? :dohh:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies - Shelby, hair loss totally normal. All mine were born with lots of dark brown hair which had fallen out by 4/5mths only to be replaced with a white blond mop within a year or two lol. Your girls are gorgeous :) xxx


----------



## Hope2302

@ shelby, the girls are beautiful. Cuteness overload on this page and those pacifiers T & B have, I want one of those. I did see them on amazon but at £13, its just a lot to pay for what it is.


----------



## lizziedripping

Tink honey, great to hear you're moving around again. It's wonderful to have atleast a few weeks of normality just like most other pregnant women before baby arrives. The tail bone pain is normal and more to do with typical pregnancy aches and pains than your cervix. If you had been mobile before you'd have been suffering with these pelvic pains earlier on, everything is flexing and stretching in preparation for delivery hun. I suffer with more tailbone pressure and pain in pregnancy than anywhere else. Don't let it worry you sweet..

As for formula and night feeds, you'll find that everything will fall into place after a few weeks of muddling through lol. Those early weeks are chaotic but if you keep an open mind, and don't expect too much from yourself, you'll do great :hugs:

Loveseel - by all means gradually increase your 'mobile time', but as a twin lady I'd still recommend taking things pretty easy hun. Your body is under a huge strain and has benefitted from the extra rest thus far, so just continue taking sensible precautions. Occasional walks, short trips out and about should be fine. If your body feels the strain then listen to it and rest. After 30wks I couldn't move around even if I'd wanted to, the pain in my hips and pressure down below was unbearable - I took this as a sign to keep the weight off and lie down. I'd have been happy for the babies to be born at 34wks, but was so much happier they stayed put til 38 - I'm certain that the continued rest contributed ;) Lovely to see you're nearing the end sweet :hugs:

Prayer - Missy is so cute, and you're a brilliant Mom :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

My body is so achy today from back down to legs .


----------



## Tink_0123

Shelby, the girls are gorgeous! They're growing so quickly. They've definitely come a long way from birth now. :thumbup:

Lizzie, thanks for your reply, I have to admit the tailbone pain caught me completely by surprise. You're right, if I'd been more mobile I would've felt the aches and pains a lot sooner. Just never imagined the tailbone was included in that mix of discomforts lol


----------



## TLM21

@Shelby the girls are so cute, healthy, so happy for you and them hun :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

@day hang in there you are doing so well almost 26 weeks yeah
@prayerful and shelby your LO's are so sweet
I pretty much only bought 0-3 month and up stuff because with my son even though he was a preemie he grew out of the stuff so soon, some of his clothes he didnt even wear and his sister will certainly benefit.
As for me in counting down the days till term and then my csection and this time LO has hiccups all the time and seems to like to stretch and ball up it does hurt but im not complaining.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Shelby - those girls are.................STUNNINGwonderful job


Ich, haven't heard from you. Jonathan must have you tied up somewhere smelling like formula? How's mommy hood? Peep in and share his beautiful face with us.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma, geeze, you did phenomenal! You're a full termer! Super proud of you Hun. Gosh she's going to be a beauty.. Just watch. Then you can tie your tubes so you'll never go through this again! Lol just playing. Fingers crossed for a smooth surgery and recovery!! Any day now. I wish we could plan a celebration party months from now so we can meet and introduce all the babies. You guys have become somewhat of an online family. :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

P.s I had a talk with missy and I told her I'm taking her home Tuesday! Lol so ill let you know if she agrees :)


----------



## Agiboma

YEAHHHHH!!!!! Home in tuesday that is great news way to go Missy. Yes we certainly an online family indeed. I can finally enjoy my last few days and move back to my house once LO arrives and im strong enough, been living with my sister who lives 10 minutes away from the high risk level 3 hospital, after a 25 weeker you dont know what to expect in pregnancy, so it will be nice to be back home permanently.


----------



## lch28

Hello everyone! I def am not active on here as id love to be! i am reading constantly although never have time to post as im usually on my phone. sending hugs to all you ladies!

Jonathan is amazing :cloud9: hes such a good boy. and hes getting so big! heres some pics!
 



Attached Files:







20130306_134035.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6









20130306_191451.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6









20130308_110922.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Agiboma

He is lovely Ich and doing so well getting chunky by the minute


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my goodness! What BEAUTIFUL babies ladies. My cup runneth over. 

As for all the comments about being a dietician, nope. Not one myself. I've just been there. I'm EXTREMELY insulin resistant. I have gained weight and I "think" I've found what works and what's been the culprit after 10 years of dealing with diabetic educators who just tell you to follow this or that "diet". 

Wunderful, your right...it's only for a short time. Don't deprive yourself on Easter. In my own opinion it will sabotage. Just go into it moderating. Try a small amount of meat and half the plate of veggies. Eat a big plate of salad first which will fill you up more. See if you can get a sweet potato over baked or mashed WHITE potato. Sweet potatoes have more nutrients in them AND to get technical in Okinawa many families ate mainly sweet potatoes. In that particular area they have been found to be Centurions and live through their late 90's early 100's.

Just as we've all had to advocate for our own medical care, so I knew that I had to understand my body and what's causing highs. Sadly it's EVERYTHING I love. Chocolate, fried foods, chocolate, burgers, chocolate, seafood, chocolate LOTS of cheese...I think you get the idea. 

My husband went vegan to reverse his family history of heart disease and ended up losing 50lbs and is now off his medications. He followed Dr. Essylsteins "Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease" and saw the movies Forks over knives. I've been checking out Dr. Joel Furhmans "Eat to live" as well as Joe Cross who did a documentary called "fat, sick and nearly dead".

Just 10 years of education and sick of being sick if that makes sense.

Okay, enough of the food talk from me.lol Just focus on moderation and you'll be fine.:hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm actually going in for my IUI on Monday. Praying all will be well and there will be nice mature follies for fertilization. I would LOVE to join you all. :hugs:

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Agiboma

@MA best of luck to you, sending you lots of sticky baby dust, prayers and positive energy!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ich :) Jonathan is lovely, looks like a contented little boy too xx

Good luck MA, praying for success for you lovely :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone
second nite of barely sleeping, had the same upper back pain, kinda like gas pain, with lots of gas, ended up vomiting about 2 hrs ago, still sore but F
feeling better. could it had been some type of food poisoning from the day before since I got carry out food from somewhere I don't usually. I'm a little bit nervous.,any thoughts on this...


----------



## Agiboma

@tlm it could very well be that food poisening, try not to worry i get back pain on and off i had it this morning because of my son who i cosleep with had the pleasure of kicking me. But if it will make you feel better then go get checked out.


----------



## Twinkle 3

TML just lately i have had lots of backache a tender stomach and i feel so achey, it feels like trapped wind but isnt. i even went to the hospital and had my cervix checked as iv felt like this for 3days now but i was just told its normal pregnancy aches and pains and not to worry. hope you feel better soon


----------



## Twinkle 3

ich jonathon is so gorgeous :) you must be one proud mummy


----------



## Craigswife

I've not been on for a while, but it's lovely to read so many stories and gorgeous babies too!! I had to limit my Internet time as it tends to fuel my worry!!
I'm a day off 20wks, half way so next milestone 24wks. Once i get past 28wks when i hsd my son i think i'll start to relax a bit, i hope!! I've been feeling well although i did get thrush that didn't want to go and needed treating twice, fingers crossed that's gone now. I had a swab taken at hospital last week to see if it had gone and mentioned to the midwife my bump felt heavy and I had a few aches and pains, I wouldn't have mentioned anything but as I was there I thought I would. She read my notes and the next thing I knew I was being checked by the dr and whisked through for a scan. She said all looked fine and aches and pains are to be expected! A nice little bonus though seeing my little one! 

Things in the UK are different as I was told following my stitch at 14wks to carry on as usual apart from avoiding baths, sex and heaving lifting, and to try to take life a bit easier. Every dr and midwife I come across I check with and they all say the same. Im definitely taking it easy and passing up on household chores and strenuous stuff. 

Twinkle, i read that you've been told the same. they said to me just be sensible, but don't treat yourself as an invalid! Im still working as i have a desk job and actually find I'm far better at work as it keeps my mind busy and off worrying! I find when I'm at home I worry about the 'what if's' and can get in a right tizzy. Working definitely helps my state of mind! 
I have my scan and see the obstetrician on Wednesday, so compiling a list of questions for her, most of which are bonkers!!! 
I'm on progesterone pessaries and hoping these are helping, just wishing the weeks away, but it's reassuring to see so many of you going through the same and seeing so many of you at 30+ weeks, proving stitches do work Xxx


----------



## lch28

Thx everyone. Hes my chunky monkey hes in a growth spurt and only sleeping for 45 min at a time past 2 days. Im exhausted !! Hope its just a phase !


----------



## lizziedripping

Tlm - sounds like a virus to me - stomach viruses are rife at the moment :( Absolutely no threat to the pregnancy whatsoever sweetie so don't worry xx

Thanks for the update CW :) Glad you're doing ok. Sounds like your cervix is behaving itself lol. Although you haven't been told to officially rest, listen to your body hun. If you feel as though you've done too much, take a break. Good luck xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

You still bf Ich, or did you switch to ff in the end? Xx


----------



## lch28

I switched to FF. Bf was just not working as much as i wanted it too


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Ich BF IS NOT EASY:/


----------



## Agiboma

It certainly is not, i packed a nipple shield in case baby does have latching trouble as my nipples are not the best


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Agiboma, Have you used the nipple shields before? I used them with Amelia and got to 6 months. They asked me to switch to formula because she supposedly had acid reflux. I think it was one of two things. A) I'm hypothyroid with PCOS so I wasn't all that sure with how much she was actually getting BUT I was pumping around the clock too and getting around 2-4 ounces. My milk wasn't all that thick so it could also have been what I was eating.

B) fussiness that all infants go through while getting used to bf'ing.

It's interesting because in the hospitals they tell you they advocate for bf'ing yet nobody really explained to me how to actually USE the pump nor did they share anything but paperwork with it for me. It wasn't until I asked the nursing specialist on NICU for help that I started understanding AND I learned to use the nipple shield. NOW of course I know what took so long to pump the new stuff out....It wasn't on the proper setting. I just found it interesting about how quick medical practitioners are at telling us to quit so quickly because they think it's too much work for THEM. 

Now when it's hard on the parents I understand, but I think I'll do things a bit differently with the next one. Oh, and on the nipple shield they kept saying my milk would stop. It really put a lot of fear in me. I ended up quitting at 6 months because they said not only was she not getting enough milk but that my milk was bad. It was never tested so how would they know? Now I have this guilt that I could have given Amelia SO much more had I stood my ground. I just didn't want her to be sick or punish her if she was really sick from my milk.

This time around I'm eating more fruits and veggies. Granted I may have to weed out beans for awhile, maybe other veggies that give gas but I think it may help to have less of a fatty, high sugary diet now. We'll see.

Lizzie, and all you other mommies, what's your take on bf'ing. Did you bf? How long? Did your kids have issues with reflux, gas, or fussiness? Even WITH predigested formula Amelia was fussy. I was confused when they asked us to cut her off the breast. She was doing the same until maybe 8 months. 

I was just wondering what the rest of you have gone through and how you dealt with it.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Mommy's Angel said:


> Agiboma, Have you used the nipple shields before? I used them with Amelia and got to 6 months. They asked me to switch to formula because she supposedly had acid reflux. I think it was one of two things. A) I'm hypothyroid with PCOS so I wasn't all that sure with how much she was actually getting BUT I was pumping around the clock too and getting around 2-4 ounces. My milk wasn't all that thick so it could also have been what I was eating.
> 
> B) fussiness that all infants go through while getting used to bf'ing.
> 
> It's interesting because in the hospitals they tell you they advocate for bf'ing yet nobody really explained to me how to actually USE the pump nor did they share anything but paperwork with it for me. It wasn't until I asked the nursing specialist on NICU for help that I started understanding AND I learned to use the nipple shield. NOW of course I know what took so long to pump the new stuff out....It wasn't on the proper setting. I just found it interesting about how quick medical practitioners are at telling us to quit so quickly because they think it's too much work for THEM.
> 
> Now when it's hard on the parents I understand, but I think I'll do things a bit differently with the next one. Oh, and on the nipple shield they kept saying my milk would stop. It really put a lot of fear in me. I ended up quitting at 6 months because they said not only was she not getting enough milk but that my milk was bad. It was never tested so how would they know? Now I have this guilt that I could have given Amelia SO much more had I stood my ground. I just didn't want her to be sick or punish her if she was really sick from my milk.
> 
> This time around I'm eating more fruits and veggies. Granted I may have to weed out beans for awhile, maybe other veggies that give gas but I think it may help to have less of a fatty, high sugary diet now. We'll see.
> 
> Lizzie, and all you other mommies, what's your take on bf'ing. Did you bf? How long? Did your kids have issues with reflux, gas, or fussiness? Even WITH predigested formula Amelia was fussy. I was confused when they asked us to cut her off the breast. She was doing the same until maybe 8 months.
> 
> I was just wondering what the rest of you have gone through and how you dealt with it.

Mommy a angel, moms milk is only bad if it contains meds that are bad for baby or if mom has a communicable illness that can harm baby(ex: HIV). Other than that, mommys milk is good. Theyre fools. Breastfeed Hun. If you're wondering is she's getting enough check her diapers or pump a few times and bottle feed some of her feeds. My daughters were both fussy with breast milk but they were just gassy girls. This one, missy has a tight seal and no air gets in but she's still gassy. I don't eat dairy as I'm lactose intolerant and I watch to not eat gassy foods. I plan to feed my little one till my milk turns to dust!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Agiboma, Have you used the nipple shields before? I used them with Amelia and got to 6 months. They asked me to switch to formula because she supposedly had acid reflux. I think it was one of two things. A) I'm hypothyroid with PCOS so I wasn't all that sure with how much she was actually getting BUT I was pumping around the clock too and getting around 2-4 ounces. My milk wasn't all that thick so it could also have been what I was eating.
> 
> B) fussiness that all infants go through while getting used to bf'ing.
> 
> It's interesting because in the hospitals they tell you they advocate for bf'ing yet nobody really explained to me how to actually USE the pump nor did they share anything but paperwork with it for me. It wasn't until I asked the nursing specialist on NICU for help that I started understanding AND I learned to use the nipple shield. NOW of course I know what took so long to pump the new stuff out....It wasn't on the proper setting. I just found it interesting about how quick medical practitioners are at telling us to quit so quickly because they think it's too much work for THEM.
> 
> Now when it's hard on the parents I understand, but I think I'll do things a bit differently with the next one. Oh, and on the nipple shield they kept saying my milk would stop. It really put a lot of fear in me. I ended up quitting at 6 months because they said not only was she not getting enough milk but that my milk was bad. It was never tested so how would they know? Now I have this guilt that I could have given Amelia SO much more had I stood my ground. I just didn't want her to be sick or punish her if she was really sick from my milk.
> 
> This time around I'm eating more fruits and veggies. Granted I may have to weed out beans for awhile, maybe other veggies that give gas but I think it may help to have less of a fatty, high sugary diet now. We'll see.
> 
> Lizzie, and all you other mommies, what's your take on bf'ing. Did you bf? How long? Did your kids have issues with reflux, gas, or fussiness? Even WITH predigested formula Amelia was fussy. I was confused when they asked us to cut her off the breast. She was doing the same until maybe 8 months.
> 
> I was just wondering what the rest of you have gone through and how you dealt with it.
> 
> Mommy a angel, moms milk is only bad if it contains meds that are bad for baby or if mom has a communicable illness that can harm baby(ex: HIV). Other than that, mommys milk is good. Theyre fools. Breastfeed Hun. If you're wondering is she's getting enough check her diapers or pump a few times and bottle feed some of her feeds. My daughters were both fussy with breast milk but they were just gassy girls. This one, missy has a tight seal and no air gets in but she's still gassy. I don't eat dairy as I'm lactose intolerant and I watch to not eat gassy foods. I plan to feed my little one till my milk turns to dust!Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the quick feedback. How do you deal with the gassy fussiness? I know we used to hold her in different ways and she would eventually calm down. I had a whole lot of dairy and crap food I was eating. My husband and I are now mostly plant based. I do sneak a little of Amelia's milk now but I get pretty sick.

Once I get pregnant and have our baby I'm hoping to stick with bf'ing full time if I can. There's nothing like it if you can do it. I did it even with the breast shield. We'll see though. I have to get a bfp first. Since the topic came up I was interested in what all of you have done. Thanks so much!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Agiboma

I used the nipple shield with my son as i have inverted nipples it worked well and we weaned him off the shield within 2 months and he was only sucking the breast he did this for another 6 months and then the little bugger decided to self wean so i went back to pumping and he got breast milk till he was 18 months. He was gassy for the first few months because he had reflux it was about the first 6 months of taking him home we had to give him dom peridome and zantac but it only helped a little he cried and was very uncomforteble. The only way i got him to settle was to put him on his stomach he often slept on his stomach and once we put him on his tummy you can even hear him passing the gas, that was our remady to help him out.


----------



## Agiboma

Happy Mothers day to all celebrating it today, even though im in Canada, us North American got to wait till May, but everyone else have a great day.


----------



## Hope2302

Happy Mother's Day to the Uk moms and all other moms everywhere. You all do an amazing job fighting you kids corner, nurturing, teaching, loving and working 24, 7 both at home and at work to better your families. Enjoy.x


----------



## Hope2302

Oh and still being pregnant is the best Mother's Day present I could have wished for. 34 weeks is a massive milestone for me. 13 weeks ago when I learnt about having IC, I was a wreck, my husband was helpless as he was thinking we might not reach viability and if we do doing NICU for 3 months will be heartbreaking a second time. The doctor who put my stitch entered the results of my cervical length and how much funnelled I was, dilation and also my previous history of having a 24 weeker on their system which in turn delivers a result of how further my pregnancy could go on for. The results were 72% of getting to 24 weeks, 58% of getting to 28 weeks, 95% of not getting to 34 weeks and a 99% chance of not getting to 37 weeks. I remember seeing those results and my heart sank. 34 weeks was going to be major and I was going to get there and I am. I have to say I couldn't have done this without holding strong to my faith. Indeed God is surely out there looking out for me.
Can I just encourage anyone who isn't sure of a good outcome. Pls keep your eyes on the prize which is a healthy baby. Do your bit and leave the rest and hope that everything turns out fine. 37 weeks, here I come. :)


----------



## chocolatecat

Happy mother's day everyone.

Bit weird for me, as I think about Quinn a lot, as he was my son, but I don't think I'm a mummy yet. Trying not to get upset about it. Gonna focus on my mum, who has been doing so well since we lost my dad, but she needs some tlc today.

Had my weekly scan and all looks fine: ) I don't want to jinx things but have been wondering this for weeks, did any of you with an elective stitch NOT funnel or shorten? I'm pleased Im not so far, but worry that my uterus size caused ptl last time....any thoughts?????

also my Dr is gonna give me steroids at 23+6 she thinks they'll help for around 6 weeks. And were silly to worry about not being able to use a second dose at 30 ,weeks as getting that far would be an achievement. I checked Medscape and though prophylactic steroids aren't recommended without ptl symptoms I'm going to have them. It does say that a second dose can be given if labour starts over 7 days later.
Everything my Dr is doing is off the books now, were basing my care on what our research shows is best (including what you guys say) and what feels right. We've got to the stage where we hug each week. She's awesome!!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Chocolate cat it's so upsetting reading that you don't feel like a mummy yet. You are a mummy and your little boy will be looking down on you today sending you lots of little baby angel kisses. I know my little boy will be up in heaven watching over me today aswel :) all of us who have been unlucky enough to have lost a child are lucky enough to have a little baby angel waiting for us, when I went to church the lady said to me "don't worry as when you get into heaven you will be one of the lucky mummy's to have a baby in heaven waiting for you" 
this comforted me a lot. Even though I don't want to be in heaven just yet.


Being a mummy to angel is as good as being a mummy to a child on earth. Its hard as their not here with you and your heart aches for them everyday, it feels strange as they are meant to be here but you are still a mummy, and I'm sure your the best one that little Quinn could ask for :)

Also I'm so happy your cervix is holding stung. My consultant is also giving me steroids as a precaution but at 24weeks, I can't wait to have them x


----------



## Twinkle 3

For you chocolate cat

*What Makes a Mother

I thought of you and closed my eyes. 
And prayed to God today. 
I asked what makes a mother and 
I know I heard him say, 

A mother has a baby. 
This we know is true. 
But God, can you be a mother 
when your baby's not with you? 

Yes, you can, He replied 
with confidence in His voice. 
I give many women babies. 
When they leave is not their choice. 

Some I send for a lifetime 
and others for a day. 
And some I send to feel your womb 
but there's no need to stay. 

I just don't understand this. God, 
I want my baby here. 
He took a breath and cleared His throat 
and then I saw a tear. 

I wish I could show you 
what your child is doing today. 
If you could see your child smile 
with other children and say, 

"We go to earth to learn our lessons 
of life and love and fear. 
My Mommy loved me, Oh so much, 
I got to come straight here. 

I feel so lucky to have a Mom 
who had so much love for me,
I learned my lesson very quickly.
My Mommy set me free.

I miss my Mommy, Oh so much, 
but I visit her each day.
When she goes to sleep,
on her pillow's where I lay.

I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek 
and whisper in her ear,
'Mommy don't be sad today,
I'm your baby and I'm here.'"

So you see, my dear sweet one,
your children are okay.
Your babies are here in MY home 
and this is where they'll stay.

They'll wait for you with ME 
until your lesson is through. 
And on the day that you come home, 
they'll be at the gates for you.

So now you see what makes a Mother
It's the feeling in your heart.
It's the love you had so much of,
right from the very start.

Though some on earth may not realize you are a Mother,
until their time is done. 
They'll be up here with ME one day, 
and know you're the best one.
~Jennifer Wasik~


----------



## Tink_0123

Happy Mother's Day to those mommies celebrating today!!! :flower:

Twinkle, that poem brought tears to my eyes. Very lovely! 
I hope you're feeling better these days. :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Hope, Congrats on reaching 34 weeks!! only 3 to go till u reach term, I'm so happy for you :flower:

Agi, just 16 more days till u meet ur little princess. Yippeeee :happydance:

LoveSeel and DayDay, how are those twins doing??

Hope all you ladies are doing well and still cooking those beautiful babies.

AFM, I went to dinner last night with DH and my mom to celebrate reaching 36 weeks and getting off bed rest. I'm still taking it easy tho, I really want to reach 37 weeks.
Audrey seems to have found where ever my cervix is in the middle. She used to push down before but it would be on the sides close to my cervix, well holy crap it seems she struck gold lol. whether I'm laying in bed or sitting down she pushes her head down right smack in the middle and the pain I feel although momentarily is quite unexplainable. Today DH and I are going to MIL's house to spend some family time. They live about 45 minutes from our house, I'll be taking my pillows to lay down in the car on the way there.

Regarding the nipple shields, I bought some but have no clue how to use them, hopefully the nurses at the hospital will show me lol

Hope you ladies have a wonderful Sunday along with your loved ones.


----------



## Agiboma

@HOPE your post brought tears to my eyes, cause i know all too well where you are coming from. I didnt get those exact figures you did but i was told ill be lucky to get to 34 weeks and 28 weeks was our goal. I thought to myself if i get to 24 weeks without problems, then ill be happy. I spoke to g-d when i first learnt i got pregnant and said i cannot do 3 months in NICU again, nor can i take hospital bedrest etc. I knew the only way i was gonna make it to term was by g-d's grace. I too have held firm to this beleif letting g-d know i put everything in his hands, you know their is something very humbling when you submit, mind, body and soul to a higher power. In a few days hopefully ill be term and its so much more than i could ever imagine being the mommy of a 25 weeker.


----------



## Craigswife

HOPE, what an amazing story, beating all the odds, well done making it to 34wks! My story isn't quite as remarkable as yours, but in my first pregnancy I began to funnel at 23 weeks, I was told the worse by doctors and to prepare to give birth, which we knew meant no chance of survival. I prayed to hang on to 24 weeks, I had no stitch, no progesterone and my dr said there wasn't anything he could do apart from putting me on bed rest, which I did of course, they still didn't hold out much hope for me. However, I amazed doctors and held onto my little one to 28+3wks another 5 weeks on. He was very poorly to begin with, but again defied doctors and was out of NICU in only 7 weeks. He's now an absolute treasure and is celebrating his 4th birthday today, he's my world and more. I'm so blessed to have him.
I'm just praying that with an elective stitch and progesterone this time I can get his little brother or sister here safely.


----------



## Hope2302

@ chocolatecat, you still are a mom and a mom to be. And so you shouldn't feel like you aren't just yet. I am sure your angel baby is celebrating you like you deserve to be and I am hoping that in a few months time you will be carrying a new baby and looking forward to being celebrated every Mother's Day.
@ twinkle, that was a lovely poem.x
@ tink, thank u Hun and I hope you had fun with your family.
@ agi, glad u are almost term. I guess when you haven't got nowhere to turn and doctors, and you have done your best, if you believe in a higher power u just hold on and hope for the best and pray that he is watching out for you.


----------



## Hope2302

Craigswife said:


> HOPE, what an amazing story, beating all the odds, well done making it to 34wks! My story isn't quite as remarkable as yours, but in my first pregnancy I began to funnel at 23 weeks, I was told the worse by doctors and to prepare to give birth, which we knew meant no chance of survival. I prayed to hang on to 24 weeks, I had no stitch, no progesterone and my dr said there wasn't anything he could do apart from putting me on bed rest, which I did of course, they still didn't hold out much hope for me. However, I amazed doctors and held onto my little one to 28+3wks another 5 weeks on. He was very poorly to begin with, but again defied doctors and was out of NICU in only 7 weeks. He's now an absolute treasure and is celebrating his 4th birthday today, he's my world and more. I'm so blessed to have him.
> I'm just praying that with an elective stitch and progesterone this time I can get his little brother or sister here safely.


It is always good to hear of another positive story and I am glad to know your boy is doing great. All kids are amazing but preemie kids are precious as when you see them do things that the doctors say might not happen, your perspective tends to change that really impossible is nothing. All the best with this pregnancy and praying your baby comes home with you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

@Chocolatecat, I too have been there. In fact, my Doula had me write Amelia a letter before we knew whether she was a boy or girl. I just was afraid to let myself feel for her. I was scared AND I missed Jackson Jeffrey something terrible. I too wondered if I was still a mommy.

What keeps me going is that our children are NOT dead. Yes, they're bodies are separated from us but they are very much alive in heaven. We are walking toward them. THEY Are the ones waiting for us at Home. Life here on earth is temporary. Heaven is eternal. So I like to think that my son is running in the garden with Jesus waiting for me. If he can't be with me, I at least know He's safe.

You ARE a mommy. You were with your little one that passed and you ARE now with the little miracle who will be here on earth with you. Congrats for making it this far. It IS to be celebrated. Take one day at a time. There will be times that you hit milestones with your little one now that you'll look back and wonder what it would have been like with your other one. I've had it. I still miss him terribly, but I know we'll be reunited one day. He's not behind me, he's in my future.

Happy Mother's Day! Love to you all.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hope you go Hun!!! Super proud of you! Carry bubba for me lol. 
Agiboma , you make me want a TAC! 

Ok ladies I don't know why, call me crazy but I miss my bump... I think I truly want another :/ . I want my little boy lol. I love love love my girls I do but something is missing. I think our family needs a third child. Haha! My husband would call me crazy if he read this. He wants a lot of kids " but changed his mind" after this last experience. I have a huge fibroid that needs to be removed and my Ob said I can get it removed in six months to a year. I guess Mr and I will talk about it after the surgery. 
I know I'm crazy, talk about me :/
I figured since I know what I have now ( IC) we can do a preventative cerclage or a TAC I my Ob will do one. 
Question to anyone who has had more than 2 c sections.. What risks did your dr tell you were affiliated? How long did you wait in between babies? 

( maybe I'm just having a moment)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Pardon my manners. I didn't know that it was Mother's Day in other places! 

HAPPY MOTHERS day!!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerful - I desperately wanted another as well for the first little while after the girls were born. Once they came home, that feeling went away. I think, for me, the urge to have another came along with the feeling of missing something (my babies).

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK ladies. :flower: I played a trick on my OH this morning. As soon as we woke up, I happily told him, "It's Mother's Day!" He got really worried for a minute until I added, "...in the UK!" :haha:


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful I understand the need to have another and missing your bump, when LO was in NICU i could hardly stand the sight of a full term pregnant woman, yes i know its an aweful thing to say and feel but i was so jealous and felt so cheated that i never got a very big bump and my LO did not get the comfort of being carried to term. I wanted more kids for sure i always knew that i would have another once i got the courage to get pregnant again. In regards to the TAC i think their is not prolem in getting it with two prior c-sections mine was done laproscopically so minimal cutting was done and it was not so invasive. I knew the TAC would give me the best chance as I an not a good candiddate for tvc, your DR may try to persuade you that tvc is easier to manage etc, but its not the right thing for you imo. I know for cultural reasons male children are often needed and you should go for it with a TAC in tow. But once you are ready and fully healed. I waited 2 years before i got pregnant with this baby after my last csection. My dr said minimum 12-18 months.


----------



## karenh24

Hi everyone need your advice, a bit of background info about me, i lost my little boy at 22 weeks 5 days most likely cause IC.
im now 14 weeks pregnant for the past 2 days everytime i get up from a sitting or lying down position i feel a slight pain like theres something on my cervix like a weight (obviously i know babys in there) is this normal or should i be worried?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi Karen have u got a cervical stitch in? Or being monitored for changes in your cervix ?sorry about your loss I also lost a little boy at 22weeks


----------



## karenh24

Hi twinkle, no stitch had my cervix checked at my dating scan and next scan will be at 16 weeks, it could just be me being paranoid i get worried easily this pregnancy makes me nervous, ive had stretching pains today as well so could just be my body adjusting


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone

Tink I'm ok thankyou just hoping and praying to reach my 1st goal of 24weeks,
Congratulations on making it to 36weeks and off of bed rest, you have done amazing :)

Hope I loved reading about your experience it just shows that incompetent cervix can have a positive outcome and it fills me with so much hope and faith that I can make it to atleast 24 weeks :) wishing you a very happy mothers day 

Prayerful I think if I get to term or atleast close to term I'm going to be the same as you and want another baby straight away. After I had my little girl I was so in love all I wanted was another little baby. I think women catch baby fever lol I have never had c sections but was told to wait atleast 6months between babies so I'm guessing with a c section it will be considerably longer.

And for the rest of you lovely ladies I'm so happy your all doing well, wishing you all the best in your pregnancies :)

Also to all the mummy's in the uk happy mothers day


----------



## sweetbuthyper

just popping in to say whoooop! i made it to 24 weeks, and happy mothers day to all the uk mums


----------



## Twinkle 3

Karen, I know how you feel about being nervous in this pregnancy. You arnt paranoid :) I'm the complete same. The first rule is not to worry but if you think something's not quite right or you want reassurance then get Intouch with the hospital. (I'm not saying anything is wrong though with what you have said so don't worry) its good that they are keeping an eye on your cervix as they can take action if anything is changing. Just lately I have been experiencing bad backache, stomach ache and feeling really tender.i get sharp pains every so often all over the place so don't worry it can all be normal pains, they worry me so much so I know it's easier said than done not to worry about them :) 

I think the main things your looking for is an increase in pressure, loss of mucus plug, bleeding, severe pain or contractions.


----------



## Twinkle 3

YEY!!! Well done sweet, I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## karenh24

thank you, i feel a bit more at ease now and not so worried, i'll b so thankful when i make it to 24 weeks its a big milestone for me as it is for many others


----------



## Twinkle 3

I have been to the hospital about 100 times during this pregnancy with aches and pains or pressure. I sure they think im insane lol. I have a cervical stitch in place aswel but requested them to check my cervix when I was worried. I feel like I can't and won't enjoy pregnancy until I (hopefully) make it to 24weeks. I will feel a HUGE relief when I hit that milestone, so I can totally sympathise with how your feeling. The ladies on this thread are brilliant I have asked so many questions and they have helped me so much :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also Karen the thing I have learnt is the key to feeling a bit better is to rest as much as possible, I avoid walking or standing for a long periods of time, I avoid housework, lifting, carrying, I even try not to bend picking things up, I don't know if this is helping but it makes me feel less worried as it takes pressure off my cervix as when I am standing or walking for more than 30 mins I get really uncomfortable with pressure and pains


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Karen, I lost my son at 22wks as well. Call them and get the stitch! At least ask that they put you on progesterone? If your in the US ask for 17P injections. If they don't agree that you have IC DEMAND your cervical length be monitored. Right now is the time to get the stitch so fight for it! In the meantime drink lots of water and try bed rest with your legs up. No carrying anything heavy.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also ladies iv got a Question :) when did you all pack your hospital bags, I have been wanting to for quite sometime now even though I am only 18weeks. I really don't want to tempt fate though or jinx anything. I just think with incompetent cervix you can give birth really at any gestation and i dont want to be caught again.. Last twice i have gave birth i had nothing ready to take to the hosipital with me.

My first aim is 24weeks to make it too, it feels like a million years away but also it's scary to think I could have a baby here in 6weeks time.

My second aim is 29, 30 weeks and again is a goal that seems so far away but then again it's 11weeks away and I could have my little boy by then, I feel like with incompetent cervix Im like a ticking bomb I could go off at any time. Many other pregnant ladies who are the same gestation as me have such a long way to go in their pregnancy but I feel like im just on standby, Hopefully it won't be anytime soon that I give birth as i would be devastated if it all was to go wrong again but I feel like my pregnancies are so short i could have my baby in ten weeks time rather than 20


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Twinkle, I packed my bags around 18wks as well. I think with my prior loss I was just freaked out and needed to be prepared in EVERYTHING.

My opinion is go ahead! I don't believe in Jinxing. I think you'll be okay. Plus it will give you something to do. 

I also started shopping online when I got board and past the milestones. I bought 1 item after 22wk milestone and started MORE at 28wks. I finally felt well enough to buy furniture at 36wks.

So go to it! Have some fun.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Twinkle if you have a stitch I'm sure you'll hit the 30's. i went into preterm labor because of my nasty fibroid. My stitch was intact! What you can do is get the bag and pack it slowly. Start with pajamas, comfy bra and pads. That's all you'll really need should you go early. As weeks go by you can pack nursing pads, hair stuff , hygiene stuff and baby stuff... I was on bedrest and packed mine at 24 weeks. I ordered stuff from target.com. Because I couldn't shop. I ordered everything from there including soap and they delived free when I used my target credit card. IC is unpredictable but you can make it. You can't jinx anything Hun. What will be will be and I think what will be is a beautiful healthy baby. Enjoy your bump :)


----------



## chocolatecat

Thank you everyone for your kind messages about motherhood and mother's day. You made me cry! 

Had a rather lovelyday with my family. And I finished crocheting a Dolly for my little girl. I'm still not buying her any thing, but what ever happens I want her to have things her mummy made her. She's now got 2 cardigans, shoes and a hat. Plus a Dolly with various clothes. My niece and nephew loved her, so now I have to make them clothes for their Teddy and Dolly. My nephew really wanted the Dolly so he could play with her hair. He's so cute!

sweets, congrats on v-day!!!!! :))))


----------



## wunderful78

Just checking in ..... Seems like everyone is going along really well 
Agi :) your going to get to take your baby home no nicu ... Wow you only have a few weeks now !!!! 
I'm doing good I have had hip pain just aching but apart from that things are ok , I have my appointment with the GD educator today ... Blah !! But porridge , ryvita tuna and veggies have been my good friend since I found out my levels were high 

Have a happy day everyone


----------



## Tink_0123

Twinkle, I began packing my bags at 30 weeks. After I was in the hospital at 24 weeks, I made my main goal at the time to make it to 30 weeks and if so I would start packing my bags. I started with a few things and added something every week. In the baby's bag I first added preemie, newborn and 0-3 months, now as time has gone by I've removed the preemie stuff and added more newborn items which is what I think she'll fit into the most. You can start working on your bags whenever you feel most comfortable doing so, don't think you're going to jinx anything. Perhaps by adding something every week it'll make you feel more comfortable than doing it at all once. You're doing great so far tho, I have no doubt you'll make well into your 30's hun. :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@sweet congrats on making it to vday
@tlm how are you doing hun has the back pain gone away
@MA best of luck on monday


----------



## DAYDAY24

Sweets congrats on vday


----------



## Agiboma

@dayday look at you congrats on 26 weeks YEAH!!!!


----------



## karenh24

Thanx for the advice everyone, i try to avoid as much housework as possible and i don't lift anything, im just hoping that time will go by quickly to 24 weeks now, i do try and rest as much as i can, i don't think my MIL understands because everytime im sitting down she tells me i need to exercise and its not good for the baby if im just relaxing n resting!!


----------



## Craigswife

Karenh24 ~ what would we do without interfering mother-in-laws!! I had mine yesterday telling me what I should/shouldn't be doing. She thinks she has a degree in obstetrics! The woman's crazy ;-)
I'm trying to rest as much as i can, leaving the housework to my husband, although looking at the state of the house it appears he's slacking! I'm 20 weeks now and my next goal is 24, like you I'm wishing the weeks away!! 
Forgive me for not reading back, but was your stitch an elective one? and are you in the uk? Xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks everyone for the advice on hospital bags think I'm definitely going to start packing mine now :) hopefully I won't need it for a very long time though. I'm hoping this little boy stays in for as long as he can.

Karen my MIL is a total nightmare and craigswife iits so funny you put yours thinks she has a degree in obstetrics haha.. Made me chuckle. Mine is the same I always say to my OH that whatever problem we have she knows best, if theres a leak she's a plumber, if the cars broke she's a mechanic lol...

I had grief over the weekend from mine as I didnt attend a party of a distant family member! Her family has a party nearly every weekend and I have attended the last 2 but just lately I have been feeling achey an all iv wanted to do is rest, even the hospital told me to rest as much as possible! But my MIL been the lovely lady she is expected me to attend the party in a lot of pain just to please her and when I didn't she basically said there's nothing wrong with me and I need to get out more!

I just smile and nod now when she has an opinion lol


----------



## karenh24

hi i am in the UK and haven't had a stitch just close monitoring, my last loss they weren't sure if it was because i had a really bad uti or my cervix


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone hope everybody is doing ok.
happy belated mothers day to all of you in UK
@agi my back pain subsided thank God, the Dr gave me something for gas after I told himthat I told him I thought it was trapped wind, and felt better. it was awful pain. everything else is ok, few days of 28 w, can't wait...:winkwink:
congratulations to you on amazing 36 weeks!:happydance:
@ich J looks fantastic, so adorable, enjoy him hun
@sweet congrats on v day, and much further, you'll see 
@day 26 weeks is awesome, keep baking the twins, so happy for you
@wunderful look at you, after the hospital stay time seems to be moving, 36 w here you come :happydance:
@hope congratulations on beating the ods and also on being 34+ weeks
@chocolat glad you had a good day, and can celebrate mothers day, I think we become a mom the day we concieve... but I know no one else can see it... keep banking your baby , oh and we also become mothers to our wonderful nieces and nephews. :flower:
@tink you are also amazing off of bed rest, I dream of that day, lol
@MA thanks for your support for everyone, hope all goes well
@twinkle the poem was beautiful! about packing I'm with you, no idea, to be, honest I don't even know what to pack, but I guess I will start next week. I think I have to send mom or husband to get a few things :winkwink:
@Karen welcome, keep resting and drinking lots of water. get a 2nd opinion if you need to. have them closely monitor the CL. some ladies here have made it all the way without a stitch, but I believe they were resting. hang in there hun :hugs:
@craigswife congratulations on getting to the 20s, 24 is close by!
all of your comments about possibly getting pregnant again made me smile, I would love to have 2 kids, not sure my husband can go through it again though. he's not used to seeing me in bed unable to do all the things we women do so we'll see once the baby is born and we get adjusted to our new and awesome life.
also made the comments about MIL made me laugh, I'm pretty lucky with mine so good luck to everyone.
hope everyone else is doing ok and baking all those wunderful babies.
XO


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks tlm2 yay we are two weeks apart have someone to experiance this with since everyone else seem to be in 30s or below


----------



## TLM21

@day we'll be counting together  , I'm not sure if you already said, but are you out of the hospital?


----------



## DAYDAY24

No my doc said prob at 28 weeks if remain stable


----------



## xGracex

Hi everyone I really need some advice. I posted on here a while ago, but really haven't said much since although I have been following this constantly. I'm really not much of a talker unless I am really worried about something, but I would really like to try and be more involved so maybe some of my worries can be eased.

I recently lost a baby at 23 weeks due to IC. My current doctor I have now(not the same doctor I have previously) agrees that it was more than likely because of IC. So he is referring me to a high risk clinic where he said they will decide if I need a cerclage or not. I will be 16+1 when I have a booking appointment in this high risk clinic where they will asses me and decide if they want to give me a cerclage or not. 

I am convinced a cerclage will help me so I will definitely be pushing to have one, but will 16+ some days really late to be getting one?

I don't think I could handle what happened before to happen again so I really want everything to be done right. My doctor(not the high risk one) said he will be monitoring me though before I go just in case my cervix does change before. 

I am just going to be in constant worry until the appointment. I wish I could just have some answers on for sure if they are going to give me the stitch or not. I am so impatient.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Grace the latest I've heard a cerclage being put in is like 21-22 weeks or there about so your good. The thing is though you want a cerclage early while you have cervix left :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi grace i totally understand about your worry. i was the same when i was your gestation. i still worry hugely now aswel. i lost my little boy at 22weeks and i was 100% sure in this pregnancy i was going to have a cerclage..i told the hospital thats what i was having and didnt want the monitoring.

i was panicky until i had the stitch put in place. 16weeks isnt too late for the stitch to be put in. especially if you are being monitored before. but if your 100% sure you would prefer the stitch rather than waiting and being monitered then cant you ask for the stitch to be put in place asap? i would ask the hospital and explain you are worried

ill just add i had my stitch put in at 14weeks


----------



## Agiboma

@grace 16 weeks is just fine for a stitch some hospitals will do them up to 24 weeks.


----------



## Twinkle 3

also when i was first pregnant the hospital gave me a date to see a high risk doctor but i felt it was too long of a wait and i rang the hospital and explained i didnt want to wait such a long time as i knew i wanted a stitch and i wanted it asap. i spent days on the phone and even changed hospitals just to ensure i got the stitch when i wanted :) so dont be afraid to ask for it sooner of thats what you want


----------



## TLM21

@day well 2 more weeks til out of the hospital and many more at home :winkwink:
the good thing is that they can monitor you constantly, for me is sometimes hard as husband works, a mom and friends so I have to depend on if they have time or not... I'm trying to not be super demanding but don't want to do anything I'm not supposed to...
@Grace how often are you seeing your ob now? have you tried to explain to your ob, and maybe Dr to Dr you can get an earlier appointment, everyone is different so you probably won't have an issue waiting, but just in case... meanwhile just get lots of rest and don't lift anything heavy.


----------



## Twinkle 3

My baby is kicking really low down, it feels really really low like basically kicking my stitch. Is this a cause for concern? It just feels like a strange sensation. I'm hoping he moves up soon and kicks somewhere else


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Twinkle its no cause for concern bean was kicking low ( painfully low) into my cervix for weeks, hes just moved up now at 24 weeks altho still kicks low sometimes. hope you lo spins round soon but its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks sweet its so scary it feels like he's trying to escape as it feels low like hes in my lady bits!! But hopefully he is still tucked up in my uterus lol. I hope he moves up soon :(


----------



## xGracex

thank you to all of you. I feel more at ease now hearing it from people who have experience with this. I try to stay away from google because all it does is make me worry!

I have a doctors appointment this week thursday so I will probably express my concerns then. I am not sure how often I will be seeing my doctor yet but I'm sure I will find this out on thursday. 

I have so much more things to ask my doctor this time around than last time. Last pregnancy was so much simpler in the early stages than this time around!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Twinkle you lo will be still in your uterus :), just will be kicking the top end of you cervix and causing it to feel lower, my lo kicked low for weeks as i said he still kicks low occassionally he seems to fine being breech comfy, i keep telling him not to get used to it lol, hope yours moves round a bit for a while for you but as i said low is normal from what i've read they don't tend to move higher til 24/25 weeks when they have more space.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Grace, welcome ( i know i'm late in saying it i'm rubbish lol), i had the wait and see approach and had no cervix changes til 19 weeks and had the stitch put in the next day, 16 weeks should be find for placing preventitives here in the uk are typically put in between 14-16 weeks, hope you get answers from your doctors later in the week tho.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Oh god it so scary isn't it! I havnt a clue what he's doing today but hes havin the biggest wriggle imaginable..This is the lowest he's ever kicked. Thinking of standing on my head some moves lol. I hope he moves up like you said sweet and nope you don't want a breech baby :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there Grace,

Twinkle is right. While 16wks is okay, if IC is what you have you'll want to have the cerclage around 14 wks. I had my at 17 wks with my daughter and that was because I MADE them monitor me because they weren't convinced I had IC still. 

The good news is it sounds like you have a Dr. who is on your side. THAT is a HUGE plus. Next, the fact that he's monitoring you is GREAT. If there is any question your length is fluctuating or deminishing, it will be found with weekly monitoring. Finally, I too would call and ask for the date to be at 14 wks. Maybe call the high risk office themself and ask to be put on a list if anyone cancels during any days those weeks starting wk 14. The sooner the better.

In the meantime, take it easy. If you can, stay on bed rest. Drink lots of water and please don't lift anything too heavy. I think right now your at a good place so while the worry is there, the advocacy step your taking is in your best interest and your doing EXCELLENT.

When I lost my son, once we were pregnant with my daughter all politeness went out the door. I demanded to be monitored, when they told me what I didn't want to hear I went for a second or third opinion, finally if I didn't want anything put up there...I'd say no! So you know your body. Don't be afraid to be politely FIRM and don't be afraid to say NO!

Welcome to the board. At the moment I'm a lurker again but I have been in this room and I hope to be in the upcoming months. I'm having fertility treatment.

You other ladies with the mother-in-laws. Holy Cats! :wacko: I know they may be trying to help but that's not input I'd want. Luckily my mother in law already knows the hardships we've been through. She knows we are in a place she has never been. My parents on the other hand...((SIGH)). Nough said. :rofl:

Love and hugs to you all. I'm SO excited about all the babies that will be coming.

AFM: Had my iui. Went well though I felt sick and had a terrible migraine. Only time will tell. This thread isn't about IUI so I'll keep it at that. :thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, how is everyone? MA - I do hope your IUI is a success. How many mature follies did you have in the end? Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

xGracex said:


> Hi everyone I really need some advice. I posted on here a while ago, but really haven't said much since although I have been following this constantly. I'm really not much of a talker unless I am really worried about something, but I would really like to try and be more involved so maybe some of my worries can be eased.
> 
> I recently lost a baby at 23 weeks due to IC. My current doctor I have now(not the same doctor I have previously) agrees that it was more than likely because of IC. So he is referring me to a high risk clinic where he said they will decide if I need a cerclage or not. I will be 16+1 when I have a booking appointment in this high risk clinic where they will asses me and decide if they want to give me a cerclage or not.
> 
> I am convinced a cerclage will help me so I will definitely be pushing to have one, but will 16+ some days really late to be getting one?
> 
> I don't think I could handle what happened before to happen again so I really want everything to be done right. My doctor(not the high risk one) said he will be monitoring me though before I go just in case my cervix does change before.
> 
> I am just going to be in constant worry until the appointment. I wish I could just have some answers on for sure if they are going to give me the stitch or not. I am so impatient.

Grace honey, given that you lost your last baby at 23wks, it's likely that your cervix began to change at 20wks or thereabouts. Did you have any symptoms of pressure, bleeding or pain last time - if so when did it start? 

There are some ladies who experience loss due to IC as early as 15/16wks, but given that you held on until 23, I doubt that your cervix began to change that early. With my preemie daughter I experienced lots of vaginal pressure from around 19wks. It picked up pace at 22wks and my cervix was dilated by 23wks. 16 wks still allows time to get an elective stitch in place, but you need to urge them to place it before 18wks at that appt if possible sweet. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there,

I had 8 follies and we're guessing maybe 3 or 4 mature. Could be more but my uterus is tipped and it's REALLY hard to see the left.

Hubby had over 66million swimmies too. He's been grunting all day at his "manliness". :rolleyes: :rofl:


----------



## Agiboma

karenh24 said:


> Thanx for the advice everyone, i try to avoid as much housework as possible and i don't lift anything, im just hoping that time will go by quickly to 24 weeks now, i do try and rest as much as i can, i don't think my MIL understands because everytime im sitting down she tells me i need to exercise and its not good for the baby if im just relaxing n resting!!

Please ignore your MIL, when i was pregnant with my first son i lost him @ 20 weeks my mother kept on urging me to exercise and go for walks and i did, i had so much pressure those days not knowing i had IC and she could not understand so i beg you to just ignore her and hope she starts to mind her own business.


----------



## Hope2302

@ twinkle, very normal to feel kicks that low. I felt them and still feel them occasionally. Don't worry too much.
@ grace, welcome. The ladies have answered your questions can't say more but would want to say I am sorry for our loss and wishing you a healthy baby at the end of this pregnancy
@ MA, all the best.


----------



## chocolatecat

Angel - sounds good! Fingers crossed for you! Fertility treatment is such a roller coaster!!

Lizzie (and everyone else). I asked this before but it got lost in my mother's day pity party.

Would you/did you have steroids at 24 weeks without PTL? My consultant is suggesting I have them next week.

Also, did anyone NOT funnel/shorten with their stitch in place? I'm nearly 23 and it's still long. I was told pre-pregnancy that my cervix was soft and weak, but not short. So maybe it won't shorten, but I'm now worrying I'll experience PTL from my small uterus. 

Any advice appreciated!!!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma I have a question if its not too personal. With your loss did they section you or was it natural delivery


----------



## Agiboma

With my 20 week loss it was natural, everything happened so fast, ill narrate how it all happened. I had this snotty, slimy discharge for a 3 days then it became tinged with blood and this aweful pressure. I went to the dr on day3, that day they did not examine down below, my dr said baby is active with a strong heartbeat and he even has the hiccups no problem go home and rest so i did. Later that night i woke up to contractions and within hours felt the need to push and then my son Caleb was born @ 20 weeks still in his sac, sucking his thumb, one of the most beautiful faces i have ever seen. I called my ob and narrated the story to him and the autopsy came back on Caleb and could not find anything wrong with him. So i was diagnoised with IC and told next pregnancy i would get a tvc.


----------



## Craigswife

Small question for you ladies. I've woken up today having mild shooting sensation in my vagina somewhere, i cant pin point where because its so quick, but somewhere on the right internally! It only lasts seconds and is now and again, it's not painful, it just happens. It happened one afternoon the other week and went as quickly as it came. I'm sure it's nothing because I feel fine otherwise. Just wondered if anyone had experienced anything similar? Honestly I think I will drive myself crazy in this pregnancy worrying about every ache and pain ;-)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife that happens to me all the time! its exactly as you describe it, I even told the hospital (I tell them about every sensation or pain lol) was told it was normal. It is worrying experiencing pains, I never know if pains are normal pregnancy ones or if it's because of IC


----------



## Twinkle 3

Agiboma I'm sorry for your loss, it's horrible that ladies with incompetent cervix have to go through a loss or close to a loss first before we get the stitch in a pregnancy

Chocolate cat I'm having steroids at 24weeks even if my cervix is great, hopefully it will be but I still will be having steroids and I can't wait for 24weeks for the steroids at it will make a huge difference to my little ones lungs if he is born early


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, as you've been given the same advice as I have about what you can/can't do I'm wondering what your days are like, I see from your ticker you have a nearly 4yr old. My little one was 4 on Sunday. My husband helps out a lot with him, but I still need and want to do some things for him, it's tricky! I'm still working and have a sit down job, my doctor says so long as my job doesn't cause any risks then is fine to carry on, I've got a desk job, so works out fine. It does my state of mind the world of good. im lucky because i can leave early if i need too. 
I'm only doing light stuff around the house, but continually analyse everything I'm doing. I feel fine so have no cause for concern.
I've got my 20wk scan tomorrow and see my obstetrician again, which is reassuring........that's my real obstetrician, not my MIL who thinks she's one!!!!
Oh and by the way the shooting sensations have gone!
I see your having steroids at 24wks, I'm not having mine till 26wks. Feels like years away!


----------



## xGracex

Thanks lizzie..
I had experienced some pressure like pain down in my vagina area last time but I don't remember when. I remember when I told them they said it was just stretching pains. Also I had my anatomy scan at 18 weeks so would they have picked up cervix changes then? Because if they check for that at normal scans then I would have been fine then :) 

I'm feeling a lot better about going in at 16 weeks because like you said it didn't really happen until later than that!


----------



## Twinkle 3

My little girl is 4 next month and she is a handful! She isn't at school yet so she's at home with me all day which is hard to try and care for her, run a house and still rest. My OH looks after her as much as he can and he's also taken responsibility for the housework and shopping.which is really hard as he dosnt do things the way I do and all I want to do is take over but I'm trying to turn a blind eye to the housework until our little boys born.

I think I would be better doing something like you to take my mind off things. I find my days go faster when I'm occupied but unfortunately with having IC it's not every day I can do something or go somewhere to occupy my mind.

My OH works alternative mornings and afternoons so the week he's on mornings my mum comes and helps dress my little girl and make beds and tidies around a little then my OH will be back intime to make the tea bath my little girl and put her to bed. Then when my OH is on afternoons he does everything my mum does in the morning before he goes to work then my mum will help me when he's at work to do the things he normally does.

I do try and rest as much as possible but having a nearly 4yr old it's hard as she asks for things every two mins and always wanting me to play with her. I try not to go out too much but every so often I'll go shopping or somewhere with little walking. I also wonder how much I can and can't do and there's somedays like yesterday when I'll over do it and not rest as much as I usually would then I panic lol. Yesterday I put some washing in, made tea and bathed my little girl, so I ended up very achey and uncomfortable.. Which was my own fault really :)

24 weeks seems like such a long time away for me, I sit every day counting down the days lol


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I know what you mean about lively children! My little one also doesn't start school until September, he does nursery a couple of days but also needs entertaining, he's not the kind of kid that likes to sit and do colouring, he'd rather being charging around being a dinosaur! But we get by, cbeebies and a stack of dvd's help! I try and balance periods of being busy by periods of sitting or lying down. The advice I was given was to be sensible, not to do anything too strenuous, but go about my usual activities, which I'm doing but cautiously. I'll ask more questions tomorrow when i see my ob. 
I know what you mean about the other half and there standards of cleaning, I also try and keep quiet!! I think dusting is about as much as I can do, lol!!
I can't remember if I mentioned this before, but I know of a friend who had 5 stitches with all 5 of her pregnancies and she didn't have any of her babies before 35ish weeks, they're now 5 healthy children. So I often pick her brains!!


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone
@agI I'm so sorry for your loss, it's awful that most of us have to have a painful story in order to.be diagnosed with IC. my ob was keeping an eye since I told him my mom had it as well, but everything happened too fast. now I understand in a way that everything happens for a reason... so everyday I'm constantly thanking powers above... :flower:

@cw and twinkle you made me laugh thanks, I think I put blinds on my eyes to not see how much cleaning there needs to be done. I decided to pay my niece who needed the cash as she is in college to clean every 2 weeks, floors and dust. I wish it was daily...lol
you both are rockstars doing all this with having another child to take care of. :happydance:


----------



## mpg1502

Dear Lizzie,

I just wanted to let you know about the safe arrival of our beautiful daughter Annabel. She arrived at 38 weeks and is in perfect health. The Shirodkar stitch held the entire time although it was down to 1cm from 14 weeks. 

Thank you again for all your invaluable advice and kind words. You are a godsend to all who visit this thread.

Best wishes

M x


----------



## LoveSeel

My first week home on bedrest is going well. I can't believe it's been 8 weeks since I was last mobile. I had an appointment yesterday and the babies are looking great but my blood pressure was high (140/98). I just started my 3rd 24 hour urine test for preeclampsia since I've been having high blood pressure on and off for the last month. I pray it's another negative result because I was told yesterday if it's positive and/or my blood pressure goes up even higher I will need to deliver this week. I'm getting so close to 34 weeks and I was also told if I make it to 34 weeks I could come off bedrest. Please pray I can keep these babies in a little longer.


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello Ladies,

LoveSeel, Hope all tests come back negative for pre-e.. FX for u.. You've done great getting this far with twins and no stitch, keep up the good work girl :thumbup: Please keep us posted on your results. Good luck!!

Wunderful, how you been?? I don't think I've read any posts from you recently.

Hope everyone is doing well and cooking those babies

AFM, I've been reading your posts daily, but just been too exhausted to write.. I know I was wanting to be off bed rest for the longest, but now I'm too out of shape to even walk a bit. I haven't done much really, couple of trips to the store and sitting for a while but that's about it. My tail bone hurts when I sit for over 20 minutes and sleeping has become a bit difficult as Miss Audrey is I guess trying to engage and keeps pushing down (freaking hurts) I guess its those lightening pains. 

Just wanted you ladies to know you're always on my mind, I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies and babies :hugs:


----------



## Hope2302

@ mpg, congrats on ur lil one. Good news.
@ loveseel, touch wood your babies stay in longer. You've done great and I am hoping the test comes back negative
@ tink, I know how you feel. Bedrest for a long time really messes up with your activity levels even when you are now free and safe to do more. Take care of u and Audrey....


----------



## Tink_0123

Hope, youre doing great! 34 weeks and counting yay!! Have they scheduled ur stitch removal yet?

Yes, bed rest does mess with your body.. Although im no longer on house arrest i am now a prisoner in my own body.. O well, all worth it hehe


----------



## lizziedripping

chocolatecat said:


> Angel - sounds good! Fingers crossed for you! Fertility treatment is such a roller coaster!!
> 
> Lizzie (and everyone else). I asked this before but it got lost in my mother's day pity party.
> 
> Would you/did you have steroids at 24 weeks without PTL? My consultant is suggesting I have them next week.
> 
> Also, did anyone NOT funnel/shorten with their stitch in place? I'm nearly 23 and it's still long. I was told pre-pregnancy that my cervix was soft and weak, but not short. So maybe it won't shorten, but I'm now worrying I'll experience PTL from my small cervix.
> 
> Any advice appreciated!!!

Hi hun, sorry I missed your post :hugs:

I did have steroids but only when it was apparent delivery was around the corner (waters went at just shy of 24wks). Some docs advocate steroids every few weeks regardless of ptl as a precaution, but I would question their use unless there were obvious signs of imminent labour. Have they given you a reason why?

As for funneliing, I didn't have any until around 24wks and that was with two babies and a very weak cervix. At my 25wk scan there was funneling and my cervix was consequently shorter (when cl is measured, they only include the remaining closed cervix, usually below the stitch). 

A cervix generally shortens before it funnels and does so if it is weak and 'gives' under the strain of an expanding uterus. Most ladies with IC have a normal cl before they are pregnant because it only shortens as the baby grows and puts it under pressure. That your cervix has remained long and closed at 23wks is a great sign and I would be very surprised if it were to shorten and/or funnel suddenly at this late stage. Hope that answers your question xx


----------



## lizziedripping

mpg1502 said:


> Dear Lizzie,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know about the safe arrival of our beautiful daughter Annabel. She arrived at 38 weeks and is in perfect health. The Shirodkar stitch held the entire time although it was down to 1cm from 14 weeks.
> 
> Thank you again for all your invaluable advice and kind words. You are a godsend to all who visit this thread.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> M x

Wow honey that is brilliant news, so so pleased and thanks for letting me know :hugs: Congratulations to you all, Annabel sounds beautiful. 

Did you have her vaginally? Did you go into labour when the stitch came out, or did you have a section and have it removed then? Sorry for all the questions, my mind is reeling with your news and I'm sure your pregnancy success will give everyone here hope :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hi ladies how is everyone. I myself have calmed some but still scared that I might miss some signs would I have painful contractions at this point?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink. You're still pregnant! Amazing! 
Hope, agiboma, doing great! For all the second trimesters, it's a matter of weeks that you're complaining of tailbone pain, reflux and big belly discomforts and I pray you enjoy all of it lol! Hang in there:)

As for me, missy is 5 pounds 8 ounces! She's due for her feeding tube to come out at 2am :) :) :) :) if all goes well, 24 hrs after that she will be home! Love it :) hope all goes well


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, FX crossed all goes well at her 2 am tube removal.. Glad she'll be home with you very soon!! Im very happy for you hun after all you've been thru :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful that is great news and you are such a strong woman OMG. NICU is not an easy place at all, i wont even go into the emotional wreck i was during my NICU expereince thats for another thread. Way to go Missy!!!!


----------



## wunderful78

That's great prayer :) 

Day I can't answer I think everyone is different , certainly at this stage you should notice pain as your baby is bigger and shouldn't be able to slip through a 4-5cm dilated cervix which is typical of IC 

I'm going good , this is the most pregnant I've ever been and I'm feeling so big , massive , huge :/ my diabetes is going good with diet so that's a bonus ;)


----------



## lizziedripping

Yey Prayer :happydance: The end is in sight, can't wait for you hun :hugs:

Day - at this stage IC is less of an issue and if you were to deliver early it would be ptl for other reasons. your body would need to have reasonably regular, crampy contractions to deliver your babies. Apart from the fact that you're carrying two babies (which puts you at a slightly increased risk), you are no more likely to labour early than any other oregnant lady :) Fingers crossed that now the IC threat is fading you go from strength to strength. Every week now is a bonus chick, not a just a step towards greater viability xxx


----------



## chocolatecat

lizziedripping said:


> chocolatecat said:
> 
> 
> Angel - sounds good! Fingers crossed for you! Fertility treatment is such a roller coaster!!
> 
> Lizzie (and everyone else). I asked this before but it got lost in my mother's day pity party.
> 
> Would you/did you have steroids at 24 weeks without PTL? My consultant is suggesting I have them next week.
> 
> Also, did anyone NOT funnel/shorten with their stitch in place? I'm nearly 23 and it's still long. I was told pre-pregnancy that my cervix was soft and weak, but not short. So maybe it won't shorten, but I'm now worrying I'll experience PTL from my small cervix.
> 
> Any advice appreciated!!!
> 
> Hi hun, sorry I missed your post :hugs:
> 
> I did have steroids but only when it was apparent delivery was around the corner (waters went at just shy of 24wks). Some docs advocate steroids every few weeks regardless of ptl as a precaution, but I would question their use unless there were obvious signs of imminent labour. Have they given you a reason why?
> 
> As for funneliing, I didn't have any until around 24wks and that was with two babies and a very weak cervix. At my 25wk scan there was funneling and my cervix was consequently shorter (when cl is measured, they only include the remaining closed cervix, usually below the stitch).
> 
> A cervix generally shortens before it funnels and does so if it is weak and 'gives' under the strain of an expanding uterus. Most ladies with IC have a normal cl before they are pregnant because it only shortens as the baby grows and puts it under pressure. That your cervix has remained long and closed at 23wks is a great sign and I would be very surprised if it were to shorten and/or funnel suddenly at this late stage. Hope that answers your question xxClick to expand...

Thanks Lizzie :) I meant to say I'm worried about about my small uterus sending me into PTL, not my cervix! Crossing fingers it'll keep stretching.

We talked about the steroids, and decided that I'd have the one off dose at 23+6 and 24 and then see how we go. If I go into labour early I might have another dose, but depends when it is I guess! I happy to have steroids, as even though my cervix is good, it really can be anytime with the unicornate uterus. Though hopefully not!!

I must admit taking it easy is great, if I do go out to the shops say I can start to feel aches and whatnot, though during most days I feel fine, which helps keep me calm.


----------



## meeky81

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all doing well :flower:

I have read this thread from the very beginning and everyone seems so friendly and helpful :hugs:

I had a cone biopsy 18 months ago and had my first cervial measurement today (16 wks +1 day).

Its measuring 3.7cm...The doctor assured me that this is fine, but the dreaded google tells me its on the short side?

I will be having scans every 2 weeks to monitor, but wondered if anyone else had this measurement at 16 weeks? Is this normal?

Thanks xx :flower:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Meeky welcome, i see you are uk based from what i understand:

above 3 is good, 2.5 -3 isn't great but the nhs wont take action unless funneling is also seen, 2.5 and below they will step in to stitch. 

my cervix was 2.9 at 16 week and increased to 3.6 at 17 weeks before droping to 2.6 and funneling at 19 weeks stitch was placed following day. 

Try not to worry they are monitoring you and 3.6 is a good lenght if it stays stable. 

hope that helped x


edit to say i believe 5 -3 is seen as normal. and to note that lenght can go up and down


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Frustrated! Missy had a Brady spell at 2 am:( :( :( they still took out the tube but the dr wants to keep her THREE more days! I'm so upset. The clock is ticking and I just want my baby in my arms before I return to work! Sorry I know this the wrong thread but I really don't care to talk or complain to strangers! Sorry... #venting


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Prayful sorry to hear that they want to keep missy in longer, try to stay strong hopefully she will pick up quickly and they will change there minds, and let here go home.


----------



## Hope2302

Tink_0123 said:


> Hope, youre doing great! 34 weeks and counting yay!! Have they scheduled ur stitch removal yet?
> 
> Yes, bed rest does mess with your body.. Although im no longer on house arrest i am now a prisoner in my own body.. O well, all worth it hehe

Yes. Stitch removal is 2 weeks from today. A bit nervous as I was told I won't be given pain relief. I don't know if that is the norm but looking forward to it. I wonder if I'll go all the way to 40 weeks after the removal. Guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Hope2302

@ prayerful, so sorry that missy's stay is been prolonged. I am praying things settle down fast and she is home soon. I know how frustrating it can be in the NICU with one minute thinking she will be home and then a setback. Don't worry Hun, all will be ok.x


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone
@ prayerful, Missy is a strong girl and you will have her at home soon. hang in there hun.
@meeky welcome, just make sure they keep closely monitoring. 

I have a question my ob told me to keep an eye on any pressure on the cervix, when I lay down the pressure continues, not huge but enough to feel it. last week he had explained that since the baby's head was down there, that was probably the pressure I've felt. so how would I know that the pressure is due the baby's position and not anything else? I'm 28 weeks today and it does feel the baby's head is down there, have no secretions or pain . but wanted to make sure the pressure when I'm laying down is part of IC. hope I'm making sense, I just wish I had a camera in there so I can see what's going on. thanks for any input as always, hugs


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yay congratez tlm21!!!
Prayer hope missy comes home soon .


----------



## TLM21

@day very soon you will be there, and with twins, wow!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just had ultrasound. Babies are in 50 percentile and weigh 2 lbs each


----------



## Twinkle 3

Prayerful I hope missy will be out soon enough for you. When my little girl was in the special care baby unit they said bradys wasn't too bad as many full term newborn babies have them anyway but because they arnt hooked up to monitors no one ever realises. It's a bit overly cautious keeping her in an extra three whole days but atleast she's getting looked after and she will be home with you soon enough and the hospital will soon be a very distant memory :)


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, sorry things didnt go as planned. Dr's just want to monitor her a couple more days to ensure that when she is sent home she will not have to come back, just think of it in that perspective. I do hope she doesnt have anymore episodes and gets to go home in 3 days.. Thinking of both of u :hugs:

Hope, 2 weeks till stitch removal.. Thats amazing.. Ive read on here in previous posts that for a Mcdonald stitch removal they dont use anesthetic since its not as complex as a Shirodkar.

Agi, 37 weeks tomorrow.. Yay!

Tlm, congrats on 28 weeks!!

Day, great weight on those boys.. Keep up the good work !!


----------



## Agiboma

@day congrats on 26 weeks
@tlm way to go 28 weeks IC is suppose not to be an issue from this point
@prayerful you may not like what im gonna say, but these NICU people know what they are doing, we also had many setbacks with discharge and it was all so frustrating in hindsight im glad they delayed it because once we went home we where super sound and set up for success, once we left we never looked back. hang in their she will be home soon :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies I have had diarrhea all day kinda scared know its a sign of labor


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

DAYDAY24 said:


> Ladies I have had diarrhea all day kinda scared know its a sign of labor

Dayday try to stay hydrated until it passes... Gatorade or fruit juices and water. If it doesn't subside by tomorrow, call your dr. If cramping starts or leaking of fluids start go straight to l and d. I think it's probably something u ate. Try to relax .. Hugs***


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks prayer.both of my boys are head down if. I do go into labor before full term could I have a vaginal delivery ? When I first got here they talking about c-section


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

DAYDAY24 said:


> Thanks prayer.both of my boys are head down if. I do go into labor before full term could I have a vaginal delivery ? When I first got here they talking about c-section

Even if they are head down, sometimes it depends on the baby as to whether or not they will section you. For instance my first was head down and I had a section at 26 weeks because labor would have been too stressful for her. Either way, you'll get your babies to you and safe is the best way. I had 2 sections and initially it's bothersome but when you see those babies, all is worth it .


----------



## Agiboma

IM TERMMMMMM, wow never thought the day would come after having my son at 25 weeks its possible to make it to term, jst wanted to share this great day so everyone can stay encouraged


----------



## Agiboma

DAYDAY24 said:


> Thanks prayer.both of my boys are head down if. I do go into labor before full term could I have a vaginal delivery ? When I first got here they talking about c-section

I think a vaginal delivery would depend on the gestational age you go into labor at, for example now the babies are still small they would probably do a csection because its less stressful on the baby and will give the best chance of sucess after delivery


----------



## Hope2302

Wow agi! Awesome. Congrats on reaching term, I am so pleased and happy for you.x


----------



## Tink_0123

Agi, huge congrats on reaching term!! :happydance: I know u must b over the moon with happiness! What an accomplishment :cloud9: I'm beyond happy for u hun!


----------



## chocolatecat

Congrats Agi!! So exciting!

@day - hope you're starting to feel better. I'm crossing my fingers it's just something you ate. 

@tlm forgot to say congrats on 28 weeks!

I'm on the 24 week count down now, sooooo anxious all of a sudden. Time has really slowed down, and I'm desperate to get to Monday and get the steroids on board. I had been feeling fine, but yesterday I was getting more and more uncomfortable, including that horrible feeling of needing a poo, but not needing one. It's passed today, and I feel less bloated and achey, but so scared I'm going to go into labour before she even has a chance. Can't believe I've been so calm so far, and now I'm starting to fall to pieces!


----------



## lizziedripping

DAYDAY24 said:


> Ladies I have had diarrhea all day kinda scared know its a sign of labor

It can be Day, but is usually accompanied by a whole host of other symptoms too. With the twins I had very loose bowels (tmi) for weeks and weeks, it just wasn't normal throughout, and was probably because my intestines were so squished up high! It made me fearful too, but all I remember is that with my first labour the diarrhoea came part way through established labour and I felt generally fluey and unwell. If you are otherwise ok, with no additional symptoms then I'd say this is something and nothing :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@hope and tink you guys are next, to celebrate i dont know whether to buy a bouncing ball or dance Azonto :haha:


----------



## lizziedripping

meeky81 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you're all doing well :flower:
> 
> I have read this thread from the very beginning and everyone seems so friendly and helpful :hugs:
> 
> I had a cone biopsy 18 months ago and had my first cervial measurement today (16 wks +1 day).
> 
> Its measuring 3.7cm...The doctor assured me that this is fine, but the dreaded google tells me its on the short side?
> 
> I will be having scans every 2 weeks to monitor, but wondered if anyone else had this measurement at 16 weeks? Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks xx :flower:

Hi Meeky, welcome to the thread :flower:

IC after cervical surgery is slightly different in that a surgically shorter cervix does not necessarily mean it will be weak and fail during pregnancy. You cl is actually fine, especially if it is strong and firmly closed - when length is less relevent. My cervix for example was around 5 in length, but completely weak and atonal which meant it would likely shorten rapidly and early in pregnancy. 

What counts for you now is that your cervix maintains that length in these early weeks. If it does, then its probable that it will hold throughout and only begin to shorten naturally as you reach the early 30s - as is the case with all pregnant women. Occasionally the removal of some cervix weakens it (as can a prior d&c) and it is this which causes an issue, not the new shorter length. As your cervix does shorten normally throughout pregnancy, you have less length to play with as it were, but this again isn't really an issue because you have a decent length to begin with (bearing in mind that most women only have an average length of 4 anyway). Hard as it is, try not to worry. They're monitoring you which is the main thing, and the chances are this won't become a problem anyway :) xx


----------



## lizziedripping

TLM21 said:


> hello everyone
> @ prayerful, Missy is a strong girl and you will have her at home soon. hang in there hun.
> @meeky welcome, just make sure they keep closely monitoring.
> 
> I have a question my ob told me to keep an eye on any pressure on the cervix, when I lay down the pressure continues, not huge but enough to feel it. last week he had explained that since the baby's head was down there, that was probably the pressure I've felt. so how would I know that the pressure is due the baby's position and not anything else? I'm 28 weeks today and it does feel the baby's head is down there, have no secretions or pain . but wanted to make sure the pressure when I'm laying down is part of IC. hope I'm making sense, I just wish I had a camera in there so I can see what's going on. thanks for any input as always, hugs

Hi tlm - I had the pressure too, more so when I moved around but it never really left me. It's actually normal for all pregnant women to feel this pressure and is more likely to do with your pelvic organs being displaced than your cervix - still, its terrifying for us IC ladies :( The pressure by itself is not really cause for concern unless its accompanied by any unusual discharge, regular tightenings/pains or bleeding. Now you're 28wks this is totally normal and with each passing week less likely cervix related hun. Don't underestimate the power of the stitch lol, it really would take much more than a babies' head to tear through it now. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

It's a great and unbelievable feeling isn't it Agi? 37wks 12wks ago sounded like an impossible dream, so when you get there it's literally a dream come true ;) Love these success stories, it gives so much hope to the ladies still in the twenties :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

hi everyone
Lizzie thanks for your insight like always, XO

congratulations Agi big party today, hugs
chocolate almost at 24, that's fantastic! 
XO everunify


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayer - of course you want that little cherub in your arms at home hun, I remember that feeling so well :( After weeks of praying and hoping those last few weeks of anticipation then disappointment are crushing. Hang in there my lovely :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey TLM - answer above honey, think we were posting at the same time ;) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Btw tlm - you're funneled, and that by itself will defintely cause that pressure sensation :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Lizzie, glad to hear from u hun. Hope you're doing well.

Prayer, hows Missy doing???

Just a quick update as im on my phone. OB appt went good, didn't gain weight this week, had my first internal check since 23 weeks hehe, im 2 cm dilated which is actually great considering that at 23 weeks I was already 1 cm dilated. Now I have to go register at the hospital since apparently that didnt happen when I was hospitalized in December. Feeling kinda crampy now after my internal.. Is this normal??

Anywho, hope u ladies are doing wonderfully. Love n kisses to you all..


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Tink :hi: I'm fine thanks sweetie, turned 40 last week so feeling all grown up suddenly lol ;) 

The cramps after an internal are normal and nothing to worry about. At this late stage (woo hoo, when did that happen!?) anything could happen and fiddling around down there will always cause some residual aches and pains. They'll likely pass after a few hrs or so. Glad to see all is going well :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Tink - cramping is totally normal after internal exams, as is a bit of bleeding. I _always_ bled after exams. :nope: You're almost term!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladiez for advice stomach still upset. Had to repeat 3 hr gd test because they lost my first bloods ugh


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies im feeling upset today as iv got lots of pressure in my lady region and bum. I feel like I can't stand. It does feel better when I rest but dosnt completely disappear. Iv also got aches and pains in my back and belly but they go away when laying down. I know incompetent cervix causes pressure and it's all normal but how will I know if my cervix is changing? And should I be ok with the pressure? My midwife didnt seem to concerned when I saw her this morning, iv also got a scan next Thursday and I had a scan Last Friday and all was ok :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies having a bad day I have gd already depressed tired of being here and on bedrest no body else seem to understand.


----------



## Agiboma

@day hang in their i know bedrest especially in the hospital sucks, was on it with my son, just think or your LO's thats what got me through it. DO you have an y books you can read to pass the time or watching movies etc. :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yes I have been reading it just seems like it one thing after another on top of my fears .then my husband is not understanding and making me feel worst because o want him up here after he gets off work not just the weekends.


----------



## Tink_0123

Day, hang in there, you've done great so far. Not much longer to go, like Agi said just think about your boys. All this sacrifice and rest will pay off in the end and as time progresses you will feel the time begin to go faster and faster. I hope you feel better hun :hugs: u and ur boys will be in my thoughts :flower:


----------



## Tink_0123

Twinkle, try to rest and drink lots if water. It could just be regular pregnancy and stitch related aches n discomforts. If the discomfort persists contact ur mw, perhaps theres some sort of pain relief she can recommend. Hope u feel better :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@day talk to hubby come to a comprimise maybe he can come 1-2 days in the week and on the weekends if he is complaining he is to tierd. Let him know his support means so much to you ginger him up, as you being out of the house is also stressful for him. Communicate and try not to get to frustrated it wont help the matter all that much. GL


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma. We just voted you MVP! Lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just dropping in again. 

Agi - YAY! :happydance: :hugs: Celebrating WITH you at making it to another milestone. Can't wait to hear of your sweet little ones entrance.

Day - I agree with the others. Take everything minute by minute, hour by hour, and day by day. It's what kept me sane. Your almost there. Keep the end result at the forefront. We're cheering for you dear friend!

Twinkle, Tinks is right. I can't tell you how important it was for me to drink water and keep rested with my feet up.

How are you doing Tink?


----------



## TLM21

@day I'm sorry you are going though this. the ladies are right, pls hang in there and think about the twins.
I think that unless you go through it, you don't understand. I still get very dissapointed and I know everybody has their own lives to take care of, but I still expect
, them to be around more, maybe cause I think if roles were reversed I would be there...
we are all here for you in case you need someone to talk to :flower:
from week 20 to 26 time dragged, but I think it moved a little faster from 26 to 28.
I suppose I'm reading everything I've wanted to read for the next few years...lol
stay strong and hang in there... hugs and some Caribbean sunshine your way :winkwink:(that I don't get to enjoy being in a room 24/7).


----------



## Tink_0123

Hi MA, I'm doing good, felt a bit crampy after my internal this morning, but it soon went away. Having a few very small pieces of plug come away when I wipe and Audrey is I suppose trying to make her way out by diving into my cervix like an Olympic diver lol.

How are you doing hun??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Tink_0123 said:


> Hi MA, I'm doing good, felt a bit crampy after my internal this morning, but it soon went away. Having a few very small pieces of plug come away when I wipe and Audrey is I suppose trying to make her way out by diving into my cervix like an Olympic diver lol.
> 
> How are you doing hun??

Sounds like everything is happening in the timing it's supposed to. That's refreshing! Looking forward to hearing about little Audrey when she arrives. What a little blessing!:cloud9:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladies for your support im feeling better just was having a moment lol


----------



## Agiboma

@tlm i am so jealous, carribbean sunshine you say :cry: ohh how i wish i could enjoy it and the beaches, but all i got these days is snow. Im originally from the Carribbean but i grew up in Canada, so i know what im missing :haha:.


----------



## Craigswife

Day, I was on hospital bed rest with my son and know how boring and frustrating it is. I found the days so long, it is hard, but hang on in there. I had a routine to help the days go by. I did a cross stitch sampler for my little one which I actually really enjoyed doing. Hope you soon get off bed rest.
Twinkle, I had an episode of pressure a couple of weeks ago which happened to be the same day as an antenatal appointment, so I mentioned it. Because of my history I immediately saw a dr and had a quick scan, which was all fine. They said pressure is normal in pregnancy where everything is growing and stretching and I'm also petite as well, so they think they doesn't help. Even now I have episodes of pressure which comes and goes.

I had my 20wk scan Wednesday which showed all was well, we chose not to find out the sex of the baby, i love the idea of a surprise! I asked the sonography over and over about my cervix, she said she could see it and although she couldn't measure it, it looked normal and closed, which is good enough for me!! It was lovely to see the baby again.

I also had a check up with my ob, I quizzed her about my stitch, she's so relaxed about it and told me again to carry on as normal. I told her I worry about it holding and gave an example, I said when driving I avoid potholes or bumps in the road on case it dislodges my stitch, she told me I'm more likely to damage my car than my stitch!!! I think both she and my husband thought I was crazy.....which i am in this pregnancy!!! 
I'm going to continue taking life a bit easier, no housework, sex or strenuous stuff. I just want to fast forward to 28 wks. X


----------



## wunderful78

Day , although I've only spent a week in hospital .. I get how you feel, my family were 600kms away and it was hard and lonely ;( 

I was diagnosed with GD last week also ;( I'm just dieting watching my carb intake and testing 4 times a day , i feel like I've ticked every box in pregnancy complications so far just ... Touch wood ... Pre e in ticked ;( 

I'm over my hospital panicking over my tightenings , I get quite a few and they show up on the monitor I've been having them since about 24 weeks and they've never changed my cervix , I just can't get sent away every time I get tightenings , I had to catch trains and a plane back home after last stay, it's like they just want to palm me off , I only went there because my ob is away the last few days and I was loosing bits of my mucus plug ? Infection? But all my temps and baby heart rate etc were good and I had a speculum and cervix was closed also did a swab and wee test ! I want to look after the baby .. Right .. Then they put me on the trace . Noticed the tightenings and wanted to send me away again.... Ummmm Hell to the NO .. Am I being selfish ?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thank you everyone for your advice, I'm just going through a really hard time at the minute with all my aches and pains and constant pressure. I'm really really scared that something is wrong or I'm going to go into labour but every time I to to the hospital which is weekly, sometimes even daily they say everything is ok and my cervix is always good. Im finding this pregnancy so hard emotionally and physically. I feel like its a Very hard task to carry my little boy and like my body isnt up for this huge challenge, I am hoping and praying that I make it to viability.

All I want is for my little boy to make it to a decent gestation and I will do anything for that to happen. I am in the danger zone at the minute. I'm terrified of going into labour and have go through the same as last year. I'm not strong enough to have another loss :(

I won't be pushing another baby out I will demand a c section as I cannot psychically do it 
:( I dont mean to sound like a drama queen but I just don't think I can physically push another baby out for it not to survive, I'm really doubting I can do it again at full term either as I had a terrible birth and it scarred me for life. I didn't realise how much anxiety it gave me until I got pregnant again and realised I would have to do it again, my first birth was lovely my second was a nightmare. Everything went wrong
I also do understand a c section is a major operation but it just feels like the right option for me with my prevoius experience and anxiety

I really hope this isn't the end of my journey and I hope to cArry this little boy further and further all the way to the end. Evry time I get an ache or pain I get less confident :(
I just want to be at the end of the pregnancy full term and wish someone would just knock me out until then. As living it is a nightmare.

I have constant pressure what gets worse when walking, I have a tender stomach under my bump with shooting pains every so often.. Ligaments I think?

I have constant backahe that's not too painful just achey. I'm in no really severe pain and I don't know if it's made worse by myself constantly thinking about the pain or worrying about giving birth....

Icould just cry :( I'm so grateful for this pregnancy and to be given a chance of having a little boy but it is so hard :( 

I'm so scared I just don't know what to do. Sorry for the depressing and long message

I hope all you lovely ladies are ok


----------



## Tink_0123

Twinkle, you have reached 19 weeks and have been doing an excellent job cooking that baby.. I also found myself in ur position from around 9-23 weeks calling and going to the dr every week for every ache and pain id feel. Initially with me it started out as spotting at 9 weeks, had those episodes till 17 weeks then my cervix started funneling at first it went from 4.3 cm to 2.7 cm with pressure (they didnt tell me this at the time, but I have my notes now), was put on bed rest for a week then cl was 3.13 cm so I was able to return to work, I chose to have reduced hours as sitting down for extended periods felt like I was getting kicked in my lady areas. 

I started losing bits of my plug about 20 weeks, very small but it didnt feel right. I also had the sharp shooting pains u speak of. I started having a clear watery discharge at about 22 weeks, but just once a day in the mornings and it wasnt much so I let it go for a few days thinking it was pee. I decided to call the dr to have it checked out n they thought I was leaking so I went for a scan, fluids were fine but I decided to ask the sonographer to do a tvu which dr hadnt requested so she gave me a hard time but ended up doing it anyway. Glad she did, cl had gone from 3.13 cm 4 weeks prior to to 1.7 cm. It continued to shrink and at 24 weeks was my worse (that I know of) .9 cm.. 

Anywho, to finish up the story.. I was placed on SBR and progesterone suppositories from 23+2 till 36 weeks with no stitch in place. At first I was soooo paranoid thinking everyday was gonna b the day I'd go into labor or something would happen, but really deep down inside I always felt like my baby would make it no matter when she decided to come. 

All I'm saying is, hang in there Twinkle. I know that nothing is guaranteed in life, but always trust ur instincts no matter what. I'm certain your going to make well beyond the 20's and 30's and have a healthy baby. As each week goes by time does seem to go by a lot quicker, I dont if it really does or maybe u just stop giving it as much thought. You're a strong woman, please remain positive, try not to let those awful thoughts get u down. Picture urself taking a healthy baby home in the end, this helped me a lot in my darkest times. Just take it a day at a time. You'll be in my thoughts Twinkle, hang in there!!

Sorry this turned out long, wanted to give u some insight on my story to show theres hope. We've all had similar stories and I understand sometimes the goals we set seen so far away but you'll get there very soon! :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

@agi sorry your dealing with snow... as sometimes I think about moving back to Chicago the cold and long Winters just makes that.thought distant. I'm just glad I'm not going throughsbr in the, middle of summer with humidity and heat at a maximum. anyway sending you some warm weather, is already mid march so spring is coming, :flower:
oh and congrats on your making it so far, that's fabulous! 
@twinkle I don't even know what to say... so so sorry youR going thru all this. last year when I lost my baby was very hard, but I had to keep thinking things happen for a reason, otherwise I would have lost it completely, that was my first pregnancy after trying for a while I neeaded some treatment to even get pregnant. with this pregnancy I've been super paranoid, specially from week 20-26, at 20 I learned I was funneling, but stitch was holding up. at that point I was a nervous wreck with all the pains and every sensation, not sure if I could trust the Dr or not, driving everyone bunkers near me, including myself. at that point I realize I couldn't do it like that any longer, I did reached for powers above and .started reading stuff that would make me remember that I'm doing all I can and there most things I don't have control over, and had to trust. I was reading a book and everytime I was super anxious read the chapters again and again. 
I then took it hour by hour, half my day would pass and I was excited then the g
full day. I prayed a lot, still do... it calms me down a bit. I put myself on sbr since 
20 weeks, not getting up only to shower and bathroom. 
just try to have some faith, take an hour at a time, I know they feel like years, focuson all the success stories, look at tink, agi, hope's ticker I'm positive we will.all be that far at some point.
sending you lots of positive thoughts and hugs :hugs:
sorry for spelling mistakes the phone doesn't like to cooperate some time, lol


----------



## TLM21

@wunderful congrats on 32 weeks, yipeeee! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou so much Tink and tlm for your kind words and advice.

As you can see I'm having award time lately, I hope I can come out feeling more positive. I think I will relax a little when I get to 24weeks.

Tink your story really helped as you made it to term without a stitch and short cervix, it's very inspiring to read. I hope I do as well as you and make it into my 20s and 30s like you said. I'm so happy you made it to term :) 

Tlm I think i need to do what you say and start to think positive, I also pray a lot that this pregnancy will work out ok.
I keep trying to take my mind off things by reading but I slowly start reverting back to worrying and end up in a panic... It's so hard. I am driving myself and my family insane.. Thankyou for the advic :) and don't worry about the spelling mistakes my phone and iPad always want to write letters I don't press , I find it hard to write a sentence without mistakes lol


----------



## LoveSeel

I don't have preeclampsia! I do have pregnancy induced hypertension, but for now it's not cause for an early delivery. Next week after about 9 1/2 weeks of bedrest I should be off bedrest. I'll be 34 weeks then. My doctor wants me to go into spontaneous labor and not get induced. This means I am expecting to meet my twins between 34 and 36 weeks. I'm still disappointed they will be early and have a nicu stay, but I understand I've made it to a much safer place now. Oh and I can't remember if I mentioned this earlier, but on Monday my perinatologist said I undilated 1/2 a cm. who knew that could even happen?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies when did you start buying things for baby I was thinking at week 28 I will start getting stuff since I need double but scared if something happens. My doc said I could go home at that week as long as things stay stable yay


----------



## Tink_0123

LoveSeel, great news!! Although your twins will have to stay in the NICU, no doubt it will be a short stay as you have reached a great gestation. Best of luck to you hun! :flower:

Day, I started feeling more comfortable getting things for Audrey at around the 28th week mark. At that point, I felt a lot more comfortable with my pregnancy and started to relax a little.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thats what I was thinking tink really since I have more to buy . Haven't even settled on names


----------



## Craigswife

TLM, I found your story really inspiring. This experience is so hard emotionally. I agree the early 20's weeks are so hard, being in the danger zone, close to the magic 28wks but not close enough.
Twinkle, I'm so sorry you're struggling at the moment, I hope you've been able to take some comfort from everyone's messages. After everything you've been through you are bound to worry. I can't offer much help, but wanted to send a virtual hug  xx


----------



## karenh24

quick question for you ladies, when do cervical changes start happening i'll be 15 weeks 2mro and feel some pressure but sorry for tmi i've been constipated for a few days so im not sure if it that or something i need to keep an eye on


----------



## DAYDAY24

Karenh depends, on person I lost a baby at 17 weeks


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou CW I'm just really panicky as I spend all day evryday thinking I'm in labour with the pressure and pain in my back abdomen and I between my legs, I'm starting to wonder if I have an added complication such as spd aswel. The baby is really low down so I don't know if that's part of the problem. I just hope I'm not in labour and My stitch is holding well. I really can't wait for me to reach 24 weeks :(


----------



## karenh24

im sorry for your loss dayday.i lost my son at 22 weeks 5 days


----------



## TLM21

@ Shelby how are you, and the girls?
@ cw thanks I know we all have our hard journeys... we are all stronger than what we think... twinkle remembeR that hun :flower:
@ day I'm the same way, still insure of when to buy anything, I may send my friend and my credit card after 32, not sure though. I'm only getting what is completely necessary then and go after the baby is born to get non, necessary stuff. still debating...:wacko:
@ karenh I lost the baby early on, changes can happen differently in everyone, so just stay keep closely monitoring it, if you feel like you need to be checked out, do it. see if the Dr can give you something for the constipation, I'm always trying to identify where is the pressure coming from. I'm taking miralax daily which helps softening and makes it easier to go, sorry tmi...lol :thumbup:
oh I forgot I know this is very personal but I just joined a 21 day meditation challenge by deepak.Chopra online, it's free and it takes about 15 minutes, it also helps calm me down. if anyone is interested just google 21 day meditation challenge...


----------



## Agiboma

@tlm when i was pregnant with my son i meditated all the time especially when i was on hospital bedrest it helped me a bit to calm down. I still meditate when i can and try to infuse positive energy into my life, but its hard to do it frequently because of my very active 30 month old. I dont go to church and im not religious but deeply spiritual so meditation is my way of communicating with g-d and the universe.Ill try to join the challenge.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Missy made it to hour 40 with all bottle feeds then stopped:/ she got tired. So they put the tube back and at 2am, she pulled it out herself! Lol she's been all bottle since then! She's too funny. She's 5 pounds 11 ounces:)


----------



## Tink_0123

Great weight on Missy, Prayer!! Looks like she's really eager to go home, cant blame her tho lol. Hopefully all continues to go well so she can go home.. FX :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful she is definetly trying to say something she is ready to go home
@Tink congrats on TERM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ladies iv just realised that what I thought was movement are really contractions I'm really scared they arnt painful, I'm thinking either irritable uterus or Braxton hicks but I am getting them every day a few times a day. I do have back ache and pressure also low baby kicks, I'm really achey all over :( I would go to the hospital but at 19 weeks they won't help you stop contractions and all they said is if I'm in labour this early my stitch will be taken out. So I'm thinking to rest and stay hydrated until Thursday when I see my consultant and have a scan. By then I'll be 20weeks. What do you all think? 

Tlm iv signed up for the 21 day thing :) I'm going to give it a try and see if it relaxes me

Prayerful missy is a great weight, hope she's home soon :)

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Agiboma

@twinkle i think that is a great idea, all this stress is not good for you.


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I wonder if its worth seeing your midwife and telling her how much you're struggling, she might be able to offer extra support or scans to reassure you. The stress and worry isn't good for you. I'm no expert but if you we're experiencing contractions would they not progressively get worse as time goes on? 
Be kind to yourself and give yourself some treats, like online shopping or paint your nails and take it half a day at a time, each day your baby is in your tummy is a day nearer to your goal of 24wks. keep smiling Xxx


----------



## Craigswife

While sat here resting, I thought I'd make myself a ticker! I've copy and pasted it into the edit signature and I can see it in the preview, I ask it to save the changes but it doesn't seem to have appeared here? Any ideas where I'm going wrong?


----------



## Craigswife

Sorry, it's there!! I'm new to all this!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks CW I am trying to not stress but Its so hard, I'm deffo going to tell my midwife how I feel lately I don't know whether to call her today but with it being Saturday I know no ultrasounds are available and I wouldn't want a speculum examination to check all is ok so i don't know what to do :( thinking of resting until Monday and judge it then :) just hoping these tightenings wether they are Braxton hicks or irritable uterus arnt a anythin to worry about.. Sorry ladies iv been filling this thread with panic and questions I'm just scared that this is the end of journey... Hoping it isnt


----------



## faibel

Hi All,

Hope everyone is still cooking. Love seeing the people reaching term, really gives hope...congrats!

Twinkle- I'm new to the forum but was reading your posts, I'm so sorry your having a rough time, I'm dreading the 'danger period'. Keep thinking positive and rest, I'll be thinking of you.

I'm now 11 weeks with twins, I was diagnosed with IC after losing my daughter at 21 weeks. I have my second opinion consultant appt on thurs, as my original consultant said no to the stitch with twins. I've read that you measure 6 weeks or so ahead with twins and I've definately 'popped' already, I'm huge. I'm really scared that this will cause IC to rear its ugly head earlier?? Will I last until 13 weeks when stitch will be placed? Will I have lost alot of length already? Panic is setting in already!


----------



## Tink_0123

Ladies,

Today I've reached a HUGE milestone by making it to term. Im beyond myself with happiness :happydance:. Next goal is to have my beautiful healthy baby in my arms :cloud9:.


----------



## lizziedripping

Yey Tink :) Congratulations sweetpea, so pleased for you :hugs:

Twinkle - You poor girl :( You are absolutely right to be vigilant, and to get any new symptoms checked out BUT keep remembering that I had bh a few times every day from 20-34wks, was achey and had pressure but it NEVER had an effect on my cervix honey. There is nothing that can make this period any easier on you, only to keep reminding yourself of what we've all been through and that most of us made it safely to term :hugs:

Hey faibel - I had my twin stitch placed at 13+4 by which point my cervix was very floppy and opened easily with a speculum (not normal so early in pregnancy). My consultant says I would have lost the boys at 16wks without the stitch, but I think it would have been more realistically 18wks or so bearing in mind that my cervix began to fail at around 22wks with my singleton daughter. I felt lots of vaginal pressure with them from 8wks, and began to loose teeny bits of plug from 11wks :( I also had tightenings which indicated uterine irritability from that point which didn't really abate after the stitch, but the plug loss stopped immediately. 

I measured 3/4wks ahead at 12wks uterus-wise so was relieved that the stitch went in when it did. So long as you get a stitch around 13/14wks you should be fine, and even upto 16wks is likely ok but just takes you nearer to the 'danger zone' as it were. So glad you're seeing someone who will support you getting a stitch. There is no reason at all why twin ladies with IC shouldn't be stitched. Good luck xx


----------



## faibel

lizziedripping said:


> Yey Tink :) Congratulations sweetpea, so pleased for you :hugs:
> 
> Twinkle - You poor girl :( You are absolutely right to be vigilant, and to get any new symptoms checked out BUT keep remembering that I had bh a few times every day from 20-34wks, was achey and had pressure but it NEVER had an effect on my cervix honey. There is nothing that can make this period any easier on you, only to keep reminding yourself of what we've all been through and that most of us made it safely to term :hugs:
> 
> Hey faibel - I had my twin stitch placed at 13+4 by which point my cervix was very floppy and opened easily with a speculum (not normal so early in pregnancy). My consultant says I would have lost the boys at 16wks without the stitch, but I think it would have been more realistically 18wks or so bearing in mind that my cervix began to fail at around 22wks with my singleton daughter. I felt lots of vaginal pressure with them from 8wks, and began to loose teeny bits of plug from 11wks :( I also had tightenings which indicated uterine irritability from that point which didn't really abate after the stitch, but the plug loss stopped immediately.
> 
> I measured 3/4wks ahead at 12wks uterus-wise so was relieved that the stitch went in when it did. So long as you get a stitch around 13/14wks you should be fine, and even upto 16wks is likely ok but just takes you nearer to the 'danger zone' as it were. So glad you're seeing someone who will support you getting a stitch. There is no reason at all why twin ladies with IC shouldn't be stitched. Good luck xx

Thanks Lizzie, when you say losing the plug, would that be yellowy thick discharge? I've had this every now and then (usually after a bm, sorry tmi!) for the last few weeks? Hadn't realised it could be the plug so early, thats scary! I've had pressure too, it freaks me out. If the cervix is short or soft, could placing the stitch be more risky i.e infection or rupturing the membranes?

On a different note, were you on strict bedrest? I have a 6yr old and a 4yr old, so although I fear I will be on bedrest, what are the chances of it being moderate?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Faibel. The plug for me was mucusy and brown, and kind of stringy like snot (tmi). I doubt your discharge is plug, it sounds to me like normal pregnancy discharge. 

Having a short or floppy cervix does not increase the risks at stitch placement. So long as the cervix is closed, no matter how short, it shouldn't be an issue early in pregnancy. Ask for a shirodkar stitch, it is placed high up at the very top ofthe cervix and is perfect in a twin pregnancy. 

As for bed rest. I wasn't on strict rest with two older kids to look after, but I did stay on the sofa all day whilst they were at school, only getting up to prepare dinner. I kept a chair in the kitchen so that I could sit down regularly too. I had to occasionally get their clothes together or see them into bed, but in general if I had been up for more than 20mins I would try to lie down afterwards. In general I was horizontal for the majority of the time mainly because being up and about felt awful, the pressure down below made it impossible for me to carry on. Let your body dictate honey, if you feel pressure lie down, only getting up to do essential jobs :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, I just remembered a post you wrote a few weeks ago about making it to term for the both of us.. Well we did it :)

Hows Missy doing today??


----------



## Hope2302

@ twinkle, I am sure in a couple of weeks this phase will be a distant memory. I totally understand your fear and panic but keep strong Hun! We've all been through this phase and as you go further you will begin to feel more confident. I am seriously praying that you get to 24 weeks and way past.
@ tink, Yay!!! Congrats on reaching full term. It's so amazing that you have come this far especially with only bed rest. I am so pleased for you. Baby Audrey coming soon, can't wait.
@ faibel, I am glad the stitch is going in soon! Wishing you a long pregnancy
@ prayer, how is missy doing?
@ agiboma, still dancing azonto or bouncing on the birth ball? Or both? :)
@ shelby ,babymaybe, iCh, how are you mommas doing and your babies?
@ Tlm, you are moving fast along that ticker, welldone!

Other ladies, how are you All?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Prayer, I just remembered a post you wrote a few weeks ago about making it to term for the both of us.. Well we did it :)
> 
> Hows Missy doing today??

Tink yes we did! Lol so happy for your family. Missy is great. She has periodic bradycardia episodes ( heart rate drops) during some feeds. So the dr restarts her 48 hr timer:/ she's had to have 2 full days of finishing her bottle without those episodes. So we're waiting .... :(


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies :wave:

Sorry not been posting lately, have suddenly found myself rather busy with 4 children to care for!! Anyway last weekend Ruben gave us a bit of a scare when he stopped feeding properly and we ended up in nicu for a couple of night while hey did some bloods and gave him 48 hours worth of precautionary antibiotics. Thankfully his bloods came back clear and he started feeding well again and we came home after 2 nights. He's doing great now and on Wednesday when he got weighed he was 8lb11oz, so already past his birth weight :)

Twinkle - I'm so sorry you're having a tough time, I remember the fear of the 'danger zone' well and although I had successfully carried two previous babies to term with the help of a stitch, I still feared not making it to 24 weeks and beyond this last time. I think I said before, but I had BH from around 17 weeks onwards, a lot of them at least 30 a day towards the end, as well as pressure while I was up and about, but neither of these ever resulted in any cervical changes, even when I was diagnosed with a lot of extra fluid, the weight of that plus the baby still didn't affect it. I know how hard it is to relax, but with the stitch in place you are very likely to make it to a safe gestation for your baby to be born at. The success rate of elective sutures is something like 85% and if I were a gambling person I wouldn't bet against those odds! Chin up my love, soon this will all be a distant memory and you'll have your precious baby in your arms.

Agi and Tink - massive :happydance: for reaching term, especially you Tink with no suture in place :)

I hope everyone else is doing ok and I wanted to add that I've now had 4 sutures, 3 of which have got me to term, so if anyone wants to ask anything specific feel feel to send me a message. You can post in here too, but at the moment I can't guarantee that I'll see it!


----------



## Agiboma

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> Tink_0123 said:
> 
> 
> Prayer, I just remembered a post you wrote a few weeks ago about making it to term for the both of us.. Well we did it :)
> 
> Hows Missy doing today??
> 
> Tink yes we did! Lol so happy for your family. Missy is great. She has periodic bradycardia episodes ( heart rate drops) during some feeds. So the dr restarts her 48 hr timer:/ she's had to have 2 full days of finishing her bottle without those episodes. So we're waiting .... :(Click to expand...

Prayerful have they looked into it being reflux related, that is what caused his many discharge setbacks in NICU, we did come home on medications, have them chart exactly when these episodes are happening. GL


----------



## shanny

Cant believe i have only just found this thread as it seems like the most appropraite place for me..................Hello

Had stitch put in 4 days ago all fine this is my fourth (lost first at 32 weeks PROM/ infection/stillbirth) had second at 33 shes fine, third due date hes fine and fourth due date also shes a monster but shes fine too!!!!

Any way we decided to go for another and had the usual plan with consultant who has looked after me for all since loss. Stitch in all fine, just feel lousy now --am now exhausted by about 1pm lethargic/ no energy etc could be reaction to spinal or anemia (sp?) no bleeding so i am not worried just feeling crappy............any ideas............... have the 3 kids to look after and teach 4 days a week at mo............so no time to feel rough........maybe just getting old................sorry for ramble but sometimes this is only place .............


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: welcome shanny, no advice on the tierdness im still her battling with it also


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou everyone for your advice and support its really really appreciated. I don't know what I would do if I didn't have you ladies to talk to for guidance and encouragement. So thank you once to you everyone, I would individually name you but there is so many of you who have helped me that it's easier to just say thankyou to you all :)

I am going to try and this positive and make sure this little boy stays tucked up inside for as long as possible, fingers crossed for 36weeks and stitch removal :)

I really need to de stress and gather Positive thoughts, I am determined to make it to atleast 24weeks and hopefully I will. All I want is to have a little baby in my arms that's healthy and well. 

Tink.. You have done amazing to make it to term and congratulations on doing that you should be very proud of yourself, not long now to meet your little girl :)

Lizzie...thankyou for the advice it helps me so much

Hope... Hank you for the encouragement and kind words, how are you doing lately? Hope your well :)

Baby maybe...it's lovely to hear from you again, keep popping in :) I'm glad little Reuben is ok, bless him. I really do hope The stitch holds, 85% chance does actually sound like good odds iv never thought about it like that before :) it's given me a smile on my face to think that iv got a good chance. This danger zone period is just the worse, things it's turned me crazy lol. I hope I do make it through it like you did.

Agi... Welldone for making it to term :) iv seen in another thread that your having a c section soon :) (I think that's right)

Craig's wife... Also thankyou for the advice you've given me recently, hope your doing well :)

tlm, day day, prayer, chocolate cat, sweetbutheyper, shelby and forgive me if iv missed anyone (I probably have as my memory is terrible..) hope your all well :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

faibel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is still cooking. Love seeing the people reaching term, really gives hope...congrats!
> 
> Twinkle- I'm new to the forum but was reading your posts, I'm so sorry your having a rough time, I'm dreading the 'danger period'. Keep thinking positive and rest, I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> I'm now 11 weeks with twins, I was diagnosed with IC after losing my daughter at 21 weeks. I have my second opinion consultant appt on thurs, as my original consultant said no to the stitch with twins. I've read that you measure 6 weeks or so ahead with twins and I've definately 'popped' already, I'm huge. I'm really scared that this will cause IC to rear its ugly head earlier?? Will I last until 13 weeks when stitch will be placed? Will I have lost alot of length already? Panic is setting in already!

Hi faibel,

Thankyou, sorry you have to read my panicked and worried messages when your worried yourself, iv kind of lost the plot at the moment with worry, it has got the better of me :dohh:

I was doing fine until I hit 18/19weeks then iv sort of got to the stage where iv started to feel uncomfortable and I'm terrified somthing is going to go wrong again as I lost my last baby at 22weeks.i just want to make it to 24weeks then I can relax a little knowing my baby will have a chance at surviving if he will be born early which hopefully he will wait until stitch removal to come out:)

I just feel so close to 24weeks but so far away ar the same time. so the danger zone is what I call it.. Hopefully time will fly until then.

I had to switch hospitals to get my stitch as the first consultant just didn't want to put the stitch in as he didn't believe they worked.. Which obviously I didnt agree with. Try not to worry as thursday isn't too far away (I'm counting down till then aswel to see my won consultant) and I'm sure your consultant will put your mind at ease, take it easy and rest until the stitch placement and I'm sure you will do well, as lizzies already said she has been in your situation and carried twins all the way to term :) which is brilliant.

I wish you a happy and healthy also a very long pregnancy :) twins sounds so exciting :)


----------



## TLM21

hello everybody
@baby- happy to hear Ruben is doing well, weight gain sounds great.
@tink congratulations on term! so exciting, well done!
hope everyone is doing well, hugs


----------



## Agiboma

@twinkle im having my section in 10 days, kinda nervous but so looking forward to meeting my little girl and taking a baby home this time around.


----------



## TLM21

@agi so happy for you and the baby! let the countdown begin... :happydance:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hi, everyone! Sorry I'm not around much - I'm always very busy - not sure why! :shrug: :haha:

The girls are doing great. I packed away all of their newborn clothing last week and they are now in all 0-3/3 month clothes. They have recently found their voices and their favorite thing in the world is squealing at their toys. :cloud9: Just about 20 minutes ago, Britton realized that she could swing her arms around and hit the toys hanging from the play gym. It was _so_ cute to watch her figure it out - she hit a toy accidentally once, then stared intently at it for a few seconds, waved her hands and hit it again, and that was it. So now she's hitting toys and last week both girls started kicking at toys. It's so fascinating to watch them grow.

As of Tuesday, Tegan weighed 9lbs 8oz and Britton weighed 9lbs 9oz. 

Here are the girls on their first play mat - Tegan in light pink, Britton in dark pink.

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/3_zpsc1016a15.jpg https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/2_zpscbbb97a6.jpg

Thank you to those of you that have been asking about us! :flower:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Agiboma said:


> @twinkle im having my section in 10 days, kinda nervous but so looking forward to meeting my little girl and taking a baby home this time around.

10days wow that's brilliant :) aww I'm so pleased for you. Have you had a c section before? I think the thought of having a planned c section is really calming and exciting as you know exactly when your little one will be here and you can plan for them


----------



## chocolatecat

See Shelby, they're gorgeous. I love hearing about their development. Glimpses into motherhood are helping.

Welcome Shanny! Sounds like you're probably an expert!

twinkle, hang in there. I really think any activity you're doing is emphasizing the aches, I hope you can rest up at the weekend. 

I'm so nearly there! i know 24 weeks isn't a magic solution, but it would be nice. Cervix was 28mm with pressure on Friday, shorter than it has been but still fine. Going for steroid shots tomorrow and Tues, then I'll feel better. Had a horrific half asleep dream where I genuinely thought I could feel her legs.coming out. It really hit home what's going on and what I might lose. I was so terrified. So far I've been keeping everything, including losing my dad, superficially in my consciousness and not really allowing myself to think deeply about anything. I'm just too fragile underneath to do anything but think about my minute to minute actions. I got a glimpse of the truth and it terrified me. Time to out all my fears and loss back in their box in my head or I'll crumple. Not certain it's healthy, but having a breakdown is not going to help either!


I was wondering


----------



## Craigswife

Ladies, my goodness these hormones! I woke in the night having quite a saucy dream. I'm worried about having a big 'O' in my sleep, I woke just as it was about to happen. Is this a bad thing for my cervix? My stitch was an elective one and was put in 6 weeks ago and all has been fine since. The dr told me not to have sex, so we've been very good! So a day ahead of me worrying, just as I was going through quite a calm phase, lol!
Hope you're all cooking those bumps well and those with new babies enjoying the wonderful feeling of motherhood, x


----------



## Twinkle 3

chocolatecat said:


> See Shelby, they're gorgeous. I love hearing about their development. Glimpses into motherhood are helping.
> 
> Welcome Shanny! Sounds like you're probably an expert!
> 
> twinkle, hang in there. I really think any activity you're doing is emphasizing the aches, I hope you can rest up at the weekend.
> 
> I'm so nearly there! i know 24 weeks isn't a magic solution, but it would be nice. Cervix was 28mm with pressure on Friday, shorter than it has been but still fine. Going for steroid shots tomorrow and Tues, then I'll feel better. Had a horrific half asleep dream where I genuinely thought I could feel her legs.coming out. It really hit home what's going on and what I might lose. I was so terrified. So far I've been keeping everything, including losing my dad, superficially in my consciousness and not really allowing myself to think deeply about anything. I'm just too fragile underneath to do anything but think about my minute to minute actions. I got a glimpse of the truth and it terrified me. Time to out all my fears and loss back in their box in my head or I'll crumple. Not certain it's healthy, but having a breakdown is not going to help either!
> 
> 
> I was wondering

 To be honest choco cat I don't do much activity I basically sit or lay down for most of the day, I try not to go out and if I do it's once a week but I do hardly any walking. The pressure has eased a little this mrning but still all achey im starting to think its the position I'm laying or sitting in :) 

Glad your doing well, I know what you mean about not allowing yourself to think about things too much as you will have a breakdown. I'm dealing with a lot lately and it's hard. I'm trying to think positive so stress dosnt have an affect on my little baby :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Ladies, my goodness these hormones! I woke in the night having quite a saucy dream. I'm worried about having a big 'O' in my sleep, I woke just as it was about to happen. Is this a bad thing for my cervix? My stitch was an elective one and was put in 6 weeks ago and all has been fine since. The dr told me not to have sex, so we've been very good! So a day ahead of me worrying, just as I was going through quite a calm phase, lol!
> Hope you're all cooking those bumps well and those with new babies enjoying the wonderful feeling of motherhood, x

It's embarrassing to say but iv had the big o in my sleep atleast 10-20times already. Its scary as it wakes me up and I get some cramps for a minute then it stops. I use to panic about it, well I still do lol but every time I have my cervix checked it seems fine (touching wood)


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, that's so good to hear, i cant tell you! I woke up in a daze wondering what was happening, lol! I'd be too embarrassed to ring my midwife about it! I feel fine this morning, so hoping that's a good sign, but like most of us IC ladies worry about what you can't see and the silent changes. 
I'm glad your pressure is settling a bit, it may be to do with sitting and laying for long periods?? I know if I'm sat for a long time it can feel uncomfortable when move. It's such a long worrying journey, the days can't pass quick enough. 
I'm having a really restful weekend, with my feet up, but I'm almost better in the week when I'm working as the days pass quicker and I've not got the time to worry!


----------



## Agiboma

@twinkle i had a section befor but a little nervous about this one
@cw i have had so much big O i lost count


----------



## DAYDAY24

Shelby they are adorable


----------



## Agiboma

@day congrats on 27 weeks


----------



## Craigswife

Abigoma, you've experienced the big O too! It didnt happen in my first pregnancy, but this time I feel more in the mood for loving generally, although there's not a lot of loving going on! thats good to know that it didn't effect you as you've made it to term! You must feel so relieved to have made it this far knowing your baby will be born ready to come into the world. X


----------



## Tink_0123

Day, Congrats on 27 weeks :happydance:

Hope, 35 weeks, less than 2 weeks till stitch removal.. Keep up the good work :hugs:

CW, I used to have O's all the time sometimes even twice in one night. I used to freak out too, but they never did anything. Its funny bc even once I was dreaming that DH was giving me a hug and all of a sudden the O came out nowhere lol.. 

Twinkle, how are you doing?

AFM, im currently trying to milk things before Audrey's arrival. Going to the store, out to eat, etc. I call it "life after bed rest and before Audrey" lol.. I still gotta add the final touches to my bag, been procrastinating a bit but I definitely have to do it. O and another thing, I put some of those ginormous overnight pads in my purse just in case waters go in public. I know it wont do much but perhaps give me time to get home or to hospital.

I hope you ladies have an awesome Sunday.. Sending lots of Love & Hugs your way!!


----------



## Agiboma

Craigswife said:


> Abigoma, you've experienced the big O too! It didnt happen in my first pregnancy, but this time I feel more in the mood for loving generally, although there's not a lot of loving going on! thats good to know that it didn't effect you as you've made it to term! You must feel so relieved to have made it this far knowing your baby will be born ready to come into the world. X

Well i am off to triage today because my bp is high its been climbing the last few days and now im kinda scared as i had developed preeclamsia @ 19 weeks with my son so im always on the look out for it. Im bringing my bag just in case.


----------



## Tink_0123

Agi, hoping ur bp goes down and everything is ok. Please keep us posted hun.


----------



## Craigswife

Agi, I hope everything is ok. Xx


----------



## TLM21

hello
@agi good luck with the blood pressure, pls keep us up to date. sending good and positive vibes your way hun. 
XO to everyone


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi Tink I'm good thankyou today, im alot more positive minded and in less pain, also the pressure i had has dissapeared and I feel a bit more confident that I'll make it past 24weeks. I really Hope i stay this way :) I hope your doing well, it sounds like you are. It's nice to see your having fun and relaxing before little Audrey's arrival. I hope she won't be too long for you now. I can't wait to be at your stage it seems like the best point of pregnancy :) 

Agi I hope your ok, let us know how it goes at triage


----------



## DAYDAY24

Agi hope everythings ok


----------



## Tink_0123

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi Tink I'm good thankyou today, im alot more positive minded and in less pain, also the pressure i had has dissapeared and I feel a bit more confident that I'll make it past 24weeks. I really Hope i stay this way :) I hope your doing well, it sounds like you are. It's nice to see your having fun and relaxing before little Audrey's arrival. I hope she won't be too long for you now. I can't wait to be at your stage it seems like the best point of pregnancy :)
> 
> Agi I hope your ok, let us know how it goes at triage

Im super glad you're feeling a lot better. Many times the mind also plays a role in one's well-being, so its good that you're feeling a lot more positive today. I'm certain you'll make it way past 24 weeks and well into your 30's hun. As I told you the other day, keep a positive mindset and don't let negative/awful thoughts bring you down. You'll be well into the 30's in no time at all, just keep those positive thoughts coming no matter what. :hugs:


----------



## Hope2302

@ agi, wishing u all the best.x


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I'm glad your feeling better today


----------



## chocolatecat

Hope all is well Agi 
xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

CW - never worry about night time Os, they can't affect your cervix or pregnancy sweet xx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma you'll deliver on your section day!;) just a little scare. Hope all goes well with you hun! Xxx positive thoughts, you've done great!


----------



## DAYDAY24

ladies i know this may have been answered before but why after 28 is incompetent cervix less of a problem


----------



## wunderful78

Hope everything is ok agi ! 

Day day your question about 28 weeks and IC being less of a risk , lizzie is best to answer I've said in other forums its because the baby is now to big to slip through a typical IC dilation of 4-5cm and contractions would be needed to dilate the cervix for a baby this big to deliver , but I was chastised for being wrong on other boards , so now I'm unsure :( although my ob has told me this is true I've been in trouble for saying it :( 

To the ladies not yet at viability or still in the twenties , thinking of you and praying for peace if mind , it's very worrying! Just remember the ladies in their 30's or term have also been in your situation so never feel like your crazy , everyone "gets" where u r and feels for you ! Many of us have made it and you guys will too ;) 

I just got back from my ob appointment and baby is right in my pelvis head down :( 1.8cm cervix ready to go , 34 weeks is my next aim ! Although my ob said any day It could happen 

Question my baby is so low and pushing at my cervix can I possibly stay this way to term ?? Is it possible ? 
My ob is convinced I will have the baby very soon ;(


----------



## Agiboma

Ahhh your well wishes are so wonderful to read :hugs: to you all, I am ok, LO is great strong heartbeat and active. My bp went down in the hospital and also my urine only showed trace protein and my liver enzymes test was good. Looks like i will be delivering on my csection date next week.


----------



## chocolatecat

Great to hear Agi.

Wunderful - you've made it all this extra time from your last hospital stay, so who's to know. It could be any time, it could be weeks right? Crossing my fingers for you!

I had my first big scare, had 5 contractions in about 30 mins last night (out of nowhere). went to L&D for a check up and all was fine (contractions had stopped, cervix long and tilted back still). They were lovely, assured us we'd done the right thing and made us stay over night. 
We had the actin partus test, which came back negative, which is massively reassuring. Also got the first steroid shot, which unfortunately means going back at 1am tonight so that it's a 24 hour gap. Though I'll be thrilled to have it on board, so not going to complain, and they let me come home this morning, rather than staying in. 
Our consultant came by this morning, said her heart dropped when she saw my name on the board, she understood why we hadn't called at midnight, but told us to next time! She's so sweet. She was appologising for having to be away for a couple of days next week, told her not to be silly as she really needs a break too, besides had great care in triage. 
Weirdly feeling reliefed to have had some drama and it work out ok, does that make sense? Like I was waiting for something all this time, and it turned out to be nothing.

She's doing great, kicks all the time. I love it!


----------



## Agiboma

@chocolate glad to hear things settled down and you got the shots on board.
AFM im off to my regular OB appointment today with ultrasound and taking my LO to his appointments, hope everyone and their LO's is doing great.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi Chocolate cat so sorry to hear you had a labour scare last night, IC is so worrying, especially from weeks 19-24.. I'm so so happy to hear that you are fine now though and youv had your steroids. Your consultant sounds so lovely :)

Agi I'm also happy to here triage went well yesterday :)

As for myself I have realised that the Internet plays a HUGE part in my worry.
On Friday I had a huge panic that something wasn't right and I was terrified with all the aches and pains I was having that my journey wouldn't continue for much longer. Then Saturday, Sunday and this morning I was in a whole different mind set and so positive BUT.....

I have now just read on another thread about aches and pains in pregnancy, the person had listed all sorts of aches and pains and all of the ones I am having she says equal to preterm labour!!! So now I'm back in panic mode. I wish I never even read it. So I'm going to ban myself from reading anything other than this thread.

I'm having back ache, aches between my thighs and sometimes a mild ache in my lower abdomen but according to this peice of info she has written it all equals preterm labour soon. I wish people wouldn't write things like this when they arnt a medical proffesional as it scares me so much. I keep trying t think about what my consultant says that he only wants to see me if I am bleeding, are leaking fluid or in severe pain or having contractions. I am seeing him again on Thursday so I'm going to try and relax until then.

I really hope the pains are normal as that's what iv been telling myself for the last week or so :)


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I had to do the same, ban myself from the Internet apart from here. There are too many horror stories. If you think you've had discomfort and pressure now for sometime and it has amounted to nothing, so surely if it was preterm labour it would have increased or got going now. If my memory serves me right you had a recent cervical scan and all was well?? Which is reassuring. Generally I've decided that people only share their horror stories and not their 'just ticking along nicely' stories. You don't tend up read "I have a stitch and haven't had any problems, today I don't have any aches and feel well today, so went to tesco to get some more bread" 
By the way I had another big 'o' again last night and feel terribly fruity today, good job my husbands at work today. I worry as I'm entering my danger zone and want everything to be quiet, but now my body decides it wants some loving! i don't know what's happening to me!! I'm taking my little boy to the library for a distraction!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

That's what I try to keep thinkning CW. Iv had this back/stomach/thigh aches for weeks now and every time my cervix is checked all is well and the hospital find no problems. I just put it down to everything stretching and aches from siting in the wrong position or for too long. I can't wait for my scan and consultant appointment on thurs, I hope this week hurrys along quickly :) I'm hoping to be reassured again and plod along happily to 24weeks and beyond.

Also I have found Sleep orgasms come more frequently as time goes by, now I have them nearly evry night.. I have to be careful what I watch or talk about before I go to bed as it all depends if It happens or not. My OH must think I'm so boring lol I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

So here is my dilemma. Baby has Brady spells with some feeds with some nurses. Never with me. I found out that some are using fast flow nipples then she has a spell. So the dr wants to keep her 5 more days. I'm spending the night tonight. They said she was supposed to go home today. I came ready. They don't want her to go with a monitor. They want her to " outgrow " it. Crap. It's the nurses who are taking the fast route. So now I'm spending the night and watching like a dog. I'm so maf


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone
agi glad everything went well :happydance:
day past 27 weeks, awesone! keep cou:thumbup:nting 
twinkle I also stopped reading pregnancy stuff, internet oR not, just this thread. there are some pains and aches that I've gotten used to... still worry me a little but my anxiety is slightly better. as you continue gaining weeks you will feel better.
chocolate happy to hear everything ok after the scare.
cw I was freaking out with.the O in my sleep too, not as frequent, but did worry. in my ob appt there were no cervical changes. :rofl: 

just got back.from my ob appt everything is ok, he sounded very pleased. stitch holding up, cl went from 2 to 2.6. baby weighs 3 pounds, I actually loss .5 pounds again, he said they as long as I eat right and baby continues gaining weight is ok. my blood sugar did come a little high in the 1hour test (150) , so I have to do a 3 hour one to see, since I have family history of diabetes. I'm just going to decrease my fruit intake and up my veggies, oh and no more cadburry Easter eggs,.lol. overall the appt was good so I'm happy :happydance: 
hope everyone else is doing well
hugs :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Tlm how much did your baby weigh at last scan just trying to get some ideas my babies were 2 pounds at 26 weeks


----------



## TLM21

2 pounds 2 weeks ago, I was 26 + 3 then.


----------



## Craigswife

Day, if this helps, my son was born at 28+3wks and weighed 2lb 13oz


----------



## ShelbyLC

Craigswife said:


> Day, if this helps, my son was born at 28+3wks and weighed 2lb 13oz

Wow, that's a fantastic weight! My girls were 29+5 2lbs 13oz and 2lbs 15oz!


----------



## DAYDAY24

thanks ladies my lil men where 2 at 26 weeks exact im trying to increase protein so they can gain. My said twins are usually smaller since sharing but it seems mine are the same as singletons


----------



## DAYDAY24

going home this week since im not having any contractions they are not my checking cervix anymore but through abdominal ultrasound which it was 1.4 or something.


----------



## Agiboma

@tlm glad to hear all is well with the cervix, booo about the gd test, with diet modification all will be ok
@day glad to hear you are going home
@prayerful sorry about the setback, are they looking at reflux, we used the slow flow nipples for what seemed like forever, but eventually he got the hang of it and we where able to upgrade to faster flow.
As for me had my ob appointment today, will be going back again on thursday for another bp check and also to do my pre csection blood work.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Day - here's a brilliant twin weight tracker I referred to in my pregnancy hun. According to it your boys are right on track :) https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm

In general twins and singletons follow the same growth curve up to 30wks after which twin weight gain slows down due to lack of space compared to a singleton (someone should have told mine that lol). From what I remember my twins were about 3 and 4Ibs at 28wks.

Great news is that twins tend to have a more rapid organ development before 30wks - mother nature anticipates premature delivery with twins and so equips them better to deal with life outside the womb IF they do come early. 

Wunder, can't believe you're getting grief for pointing out 28wk/IC trend on other boards. As you said, it isn't that an IC stops being vulnerable after 26wks, (it can still open 'silently), but because an IC tends only to open without contractions to 3/4cms at most, it needs strong regular contractions to open further than this. At that point the baby is in general too large to simply deliver through a 3/4cm gap, the cervix needs to be dilated further. Whilst IC isn't a threat directly, there is still a chance that by dilating to 3/4 ptl could be triggered as a seperate but not strictly unrelated issue. Maybe this is what other boards are driving at?

Ptl due to a dilating cervix can happen at any gestation but since an incompetent cervix tends to dilate early on (around 20wks), the chances are if it were going to cause the associated ptl it would have done so by 26wks. 

So in brief, a truly incompetent cervix without a stitch is usually signifcantly dilated well before 28wks. A cervix which holds and dilates past this point is usually dilated for a reason other than IC and probably because of ptl due to other pregnancy complications. The two conditions are not mutually exclusive, and are often related but ptl (if it arises as a result of IC) typically happens well before 28wks. At 28wks the IC threat (as a purely mechanical, cervix open 'baby comes out' condition) has essentially passed. Ptl triggered by it is also less likely if the cervix has remained stable to that point, but is still a possibility - that possibility decreasing as each week past 24 passes by. 

A cervix can dilate without contractions at any point, but is less of a problem and less likely IC-related the further along you are. Ptl on the other hand is a risk throughout, a risk as a direct result of IC only between weeks 16 and 24. If your issue is purely IC, and your cervix is looking stable at 25wks then the condition itself poses less of a threat after that point. If it has held up reasonably well by a certain point then it likely will continue to do so - IC is a condition which definitely shows itself sooner rather than later. 

Sorry for the waffle, hard to explain in writing - hope it made some sense xxx


----------



## wunderful78

Makes heaps of sense , I believe this is what happened in my first pregnancy as I was silently dilated for who knows how long to a 4cm then ptl set in from infection and my waters broke at 30 weeks :( 

Day that's great news you are going home


----------



## DAYDAY24

This gd is getting on my nerves I ate the exact same thing for dinner two nights in a row one night its high next low


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just stopped by to see how everyone is doing. So happy for those of you who've hit term. YAY! :happydance: 

I found the topic of O'ing during sleep very interesting. Never had it with my last pregnancy. I'll have to keep an eye at the next whenever that is.

Still on TWW here. Not really sure as the symptoms are meshing together. I overstimmed so I've been feeling like 750lbs. As of today, starting to feel better and I get nausea. :wacko: I'm taking progesterone suppositories which is all new to me after PIUI. :shrug: I'm wondering if that's what's causing the sickness as I was on 17P with last pregnancy and nauseated a lot. Progesterone is what usually gives that feeling of MS. 

LOVED the pics of the twins. Beautiful! 

Continue the good work ladies! :flower:


----------



## Agiboma

@ma yep, progesterone does cause nausea in some women GL, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## chocolatecat

@ma crossing my fingers for you. When are you testing? 
Are you on a gel or a p17 for the PG? I was reading up on them and sounds like the gel is slightly better for IC ( so might be worth staying on it all the way through like I have!) Coz obviously this is going to work for you!!! 

In other news - V day!!!! :D
Unfortunately my best friend is going in for a hysterectomy today :( 
And it's 8 weeks since my dad died. 
Weird day.


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on vday chocolate


----------



## Twinkle 3

Well done to making it to v day choco cat I can't wait to make it, still got 4weeks to go :(

Iv got a question for everyone, 
Do you lose your mucus plug with the cerclage ? Or does it keep it In?
I havnt lost mine.. I really hope I don't until full term but I was just wondering how it works.


Also would you only use it when you dialate?

I'm a bit confused aswel about the stitch, can you dialate with it on or is that unlikely?


----------



## xGracex

So much goes on in this thread! I am so terrible at keeping up!

I have a question for you all... I could just be worrying for no reason but I would like your opinions. I have been getting like an achy pain in my vagina area. It feels more like on the outside then on the inside but I'm not sure. It only happens occasionally but will usually last for about 5ish minutes when I do feel it. I don't have the stitch and I don't have any more doctors appointments until the 8th of April. Is this something to call my doctor over or just something that happens normally.
I remember having this slight pain with my last pregnancy but I don't remember it happening till later on(around 16 weeks plus?) and I never figured out what it was


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrats chocolate


----------



## lizziedripping

Yey Choco :) xxx

Twinkle - you can dilate with the stitch in, and in fact many IC ladies do. The difference is that with a stitch they typically only dilate to the stitch (funnel), but remain closed below. It is possible to dilate right through the stitch and for it to be the only thing keeping baby in. However, dilation this significant would usually be accompanied by regular contractions, bleeding and LOTS of symptoms hard to ignore. I have had this happen after my emergency stitch and trust me honey, there was no doubting it - I was pretty much in full blown labour with copious amounts of green discharge, bleeding and my waters finally went. 

The plug can dislodge and come away even with the stitch intact, but again this would be as part of ptl and it's unlikely it would come away so long as you have some remaining closed cervix, no matter how short xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Grace - achey vaginal pains are usually symptomatic of an expanding uterus (happening rapidly at 13wks) and nothing sinister, especially at this early stage hun. Pregnancy carries with it so many aches and pains which are essentially harmless but which take on a new and sinister meaning for us IC ladies xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

xGracex said:


> So much goes on in this thread! I am so terrible at keeping up!
> 
> I have a question for you all... I could just be worrying for no reason but I would like your opinions. I have been getting like an achy pain in my vagina area. It feels more like on the outside then on the inside but I'm not sure. It only happens occasionally but will usually last for about 5ish minutes when I do feel it. I don't have the stitch and I don't have any more doctors appointments until the 8th of April. Is this something to call my doctor over or just something that happens normally.
> I remember having this slight pain with my last pregnancy but I don't remember it happening till later on(around 16 weeks plus?) and I never figured out what it was


Hi grace I'm the queen of aches and pains at the moment lol, every day I have an ache or a pain and everyday I accumulate a new one. I have had the achey pain you describe and it was nothing to worry about. I have been to the hospital to get checked nearly every week, sometimes twice a week as I was so convinced that something wasn't right but so far so good :) so try not to worry. If you are worried though its always best to check for your own peace of mind. Sometimes I worry about my aches that bad that I think I make them worse. Sort of like, if you think your toe hurts, you can convince yourself your toe hurts (I don't mean it like your making this pain up by the way!) just with me personally worrying emphasises the pain if that makes sense :)

I am going through so much pain in my back stomach between my thighs, in my lady region at the minute and it started two weeks ago. I have an appointment on Thursday to check if everything is ok so I'll let you know :) if all is well I just know that I'm prone to aches and pains during pregnancy


----------



## Twinkle 3

thanks lizzie. your brilliant with the knowledge you have. IC is so confusing i have a new question each day lol. im just thinking about the pain im having and wondering if i could be starting to funnel. my little boy is kicking so low he feels like hes going to poke his foot straight through my stitches.. then it got me thibking wether i would dialate and bust through the stitch or if i am infact funneling wouldnt i have lost my mucus plug.. so confusing :)


----------



## xGracex

Well I had a really nice reply on here and then I accidentally hit the back button. Oops... I guess I will try again. 

Thanks you guys what you both said makes sense. I will probably call my doctor if it keeps worrying me but for now I'm pretty worry free after reading what you guys said. Twinkle I completely understand what you mean by when you worry it can make things seem worse. I have been doing that to myself all the time this pregnancy. I really need to pick up a new hobby or something to keep my mind off of the worry. I don't work but I take online classes. So now that I don't have any classes at the moment I have way too much time to think about things!


----------



## Twinkle 3

thats exactly my problem grace, i hardly do anything and my mind wonders off into panic. i find myself searching google for reassurance only to find all bad experiences so i worry evern more... or if i do find good experiences and one bad i focus on that one persons bad experience and cant get it out of my head. my OH made alot of sense last night. he told me to stop worrying as you could sit and worry about everything. he used the example of this roof on the house could just collapse on top of us now (bit of an extreame example i know lol) he said its very unlikely but its possible and then he said but you dont wprry about that daily. He also said the hospital are telling me rhings could go wrong but its u likely so its the same as the roof scenario and told me not to worry as worrying wont change the outcome either :)

i really need to occupy my mind and have heaps of books but i need something more excoting to do so im fully occupied. my mind tends to wonder when im reading then before i know it iv read 2pages of the book and not took any notice of what its said lol

so i do sympathise with you on the worry front. hopefully we will make it to term and laugh at ourselves after for all the worrying we did :)

also i apologise for all the spelling mistakes. my phone is so hard to type on without making a miatake :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle, the pressure could indicate funneling and not much more. If you were dilating rit through the stitch you'd probably be feeling something in the way of contractions and/or bleeding so try not to worry :) xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

thankyou lizzie. i cant wait until thursday for my scan and to see my consultant. i want to know if my cervix is holding up x


----------



## Agiboma

I was just sitting here thinking about how us IC ladies go through our pregnancies in a state of constant fear, and with good reason I may add. I just wanted to say at least take some time in the day to enjoy your pregnancy and the life growing within you. I certainly was detached from my pregnancy and lived in constant fear of one thing or another every pain or sensation had me worrying. 

Now im at the end of the road i regret not taking more time to enjoy my baby and the experience of carrying her. I hope some of you ladies will do just that take time out even if its only 10 min a day to appreciate the good work your body is doing. Keep those babies baking!!!!


----------



## Craigswife

Abi, that is so true, I definately need to spend more time bonding with my bump. Im sure Im the same as you and the other IC ladies, too scared to bond too much with it in case something goes wrong, I suppose its your minds way of protecting yourself.
Im too scared to buy anything or talk about names for fear of 'jinxing' the pregnancy. I have days where I feel quite positive (but quietly so) and days that I worry about every niggle, ache or most recently orgasms, lol!!!

My husband is a real organised person and has made a start on the babys room, but I just cant get involved at all through fear! I really want to be excited and choose curtains etc, but have told myself once we are past 24 weeks I can begin to think about it then!

When I was pregnant with my son I made a lovely cross stitch which I embriodered and added his name on etc while I would be sat resting. Its lovely and I was really pleased with it, it now sits on his shelf in his bedroom. I really want to do one for this baby too, but too scared to order the pattern in case I jinx it, my husband thinks im being silly, which I probably am. If I dont get on with it, it'll never get done at this rate!!

Sorry if this is TMI, but Im still worrying myself about orgasms and my husband cuddling me etc is not helping me!! Ive had a couple of night time orgasms and one accidental one with my husband, whoops! We've completely avoided everything internal, as we were told it is an increased risk of infection with my stitch in. I worry if he slightly turns me on that it will cause my cervix to change or unstable my uterus, probably all daft worries but with IC I seem to lose all rationality!! He is on a complete ban from me from now on!!! Not worth the risk or the worry, lol!! If he's not careful he'll be the one moving into the baby's room, lol!

However, I feel absoultley fine and bump is good, very wriggly, which is so reassuring! This pregnancy is so hard emotionally! When I went in for my stitch 6 weeks ago I really thought Id fine once the stitch was in and the worrying would stop, little did I know!!

Its lovely having such a supportive thread here and people who understand. Hope everyone else and their bumps are well. xxxx


----------



## chocolatecat

Craigswife - I really think you should get your sampler. In fact I was going to suggest a craft to @twinkle.
I like to crochet and sew (on the machine, not by hand, hate that!) - I've been making little things for her. I find crochet very therapeautic (once there's something good on netflix). What ever happens to her I want her to have a few thing of her own that I've made with her in mind. that's why I think a sampler would be good for you craigswife. Hopefully you'll have a lovely happy ending, but if the worst happens, you'll want to feel that you treated your baby with the love she deserves. 
It's also covers the 'bonding with your baby' for ten mins a day bit. :)

Scrapbooking is another idea, perhaps your story as a couple moving through your life together, then you have the addition of your baby pages to look forward to adding later. 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Agi, that is what I have been thinking. I try to enjoy my pregnancy and I want to make it a good and positive experience which it should be. I don't want to regret not enjoying my pregnancy worrying so much but I think it's so hard not to. I think if i do ever start reaching goals, like 24,28 and stitch Removal then I will grow more confident and enjoy my pregnancy more.

I feel the way you do at the minute CW. I thought after my stitch placement I could stop worrying but I have infact worried more! I daren't buy anything for my baby until I reach atleast 24weeks. I'm waiting till I am atleast 30weeks to go and buy a pram. I'm terrified of jinxing things like you said. I wish I could have a normal pregnancy where I could buy things and dream of life with a newborn.
I find myself fantasising what life will be like when he's here but then I have to stop myself as I will only be more disappointed if nothing goes to plan and my hopes and dreams will be shattered.

I have thought of a name though. that's about it as I know whatever happens he will need a name.

Fingers crossed though I hope every lady on here makes it to term, we all deserve a healthy baby at the end of it.

I call this pregnancy my marathon, I'm at the half way mark, I'm achey and trying my best to get to the finish line :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also CW you will have to do what I do, stick a pillow or two between you and your husband lol


----------



## DAYDAY24

doc checking me today to see if i can go home. she will be checking making sure cervix is still close kinda nervous plus it is usually painful.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Praying for Great News DAYDAY! :hugs:


Chocolate, I'm on the suppositories. I don't mind them so much. Do you know where you read about the suppositories being better than the Injectables? I've read data the other way around when I was pregnant with Amelia I got the 17P. I had round welts the size of golf balls the whole time where the oil pilled. It didn't fully get out of my system until this past Christmas and I blame the injectables for the reason I ended up with PUPPS POST c-section. :wacko: I had it for 2 months and it was HORRIFYING!

If what you say is true, I'd rather be on the suppositories like I am right now. While I DO have nausea something awful, It's not as bad as the injections daily. My only question is whether it would cause issues with my chronic yeast infections and BV that I seem to get during pregnancy?? Would it also be an issue with a stitch too?

Hi Agi...Testing is next Monday. I'm not all that sure the outcome. I hyperstimmed which they say is good but most people I know said they didn't get pregnant on those cycles. We'll see. I'm not going to be a debbie downer. Better to be positive.

Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## shanny

I think we always worry...I have been through this journey before and I still worry, obsess about each twitch and wee and the current spate of weariness (I think its aneamia) but Ido try and enjoy it too. Especially now it moves. Although that is my big fear nearer the end, the not moving and not knowing something is wrong (guilty hang ups from my loss). Until it is here in my arms this preganacy tight rope walk coninues..............


----------



## chocolatecat

MA - here's the paper (lots of useful info)
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3267524/
(I work in medical research, so it make sense to me - let me know if there's bits that don't make sense!)

Mostly they say natural (eg pessary PG is similar to injected P17) but this bit caught my eye. if they're both equally good at preventing PTL then why not just give vaginal??

Natural progesterone has documented properties of inhibiting uterine contractions [85,98,100], whereas 17-OHP-C seems to have no effect on uterine contractions [85,99]. In addition, natural progesterone has an established safety profile in the first trimester of pregnancy from more than 11 years of continued and ongoing use in infertility as daily progesterone supplementation and replacement in IVF cycles [101]. Furthermore, in a recent very large preterm birth prevention study of singleton pregnancies, no cases of miscarriage associated with the use of micronized natural progesterone were observed [102]. On the other hand, 17-OHP-C is associated with an increase in resorption (miscarriage) in pregnant rats [96], total embryo-lethality in pregnant rhesus monkeys [103], a signal for a 30% increase in miscarriage in a meta-analysis of 17-OHP-C clinical studies [81], as well as an imbalance in miscarriage associated with 17-OHP-C in the largest placebo controlled randomized trial published to date [83]. In a study by Rebarber et al. [104], patients who received prophylactic treatment with 17-OHP-C had a higher incidence of gestational diabetes (odds ratio 2.9 [95% CI: 2.1-4.1]) than those who were not treated. The latter study suggests that treatment with 17-OHP-C may be associated also with increased maternal morbidity that is an additional safety flag.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Home tomorrow yay no change


----------



## sweetbuthyper

@ day thats great news
@ma i am on suppositories but rectally instead of vaginally as my consultant was worried about infection ( least i believe thats the reason) 

afm i had contractions last night but belive they were braxton hicks, irregular crampy rather than painful and only lasting 30 seconds they died off after an hour so decided to sleep rather that go to the hospital. Hoping i did the right thing but didn't want to rush up there for nothing and if it has changed my cervix theres nothing they can do about it do why worry. 

hope everyone is well.


----------



## Agiboma

@day that is wonderful news, will be nice to sleep in your own bed again with cuddles from DH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Tink_0123

Day, great news that you're going home. Congrats on 27 weeks !!

Agi, just one more week till u meet ur princess, so happy for you!! 

Prayer, hope both you and Missy are doing well :flower:

Hope everyone us doing well, keep those babies cooking.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks everybody


----------



## Agiboma

@tink also anytime now for you also
@prayerful how is Missy doing?
@hope how are you doing hun, i find the time flew by once i got to 35 weeks, hopefully its the same for you ooo


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

chocolatecat said:


> MA - here's the paper (lots of useful info)
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3267524/
> (I work in medical research, so it make sense to me - let me know if there's bits that don't make sense!)
> 
> Mostly they say natural (eg pessary PG is similar to injected P17) but this bit caught my eye. if they're both equally good at preventing PTL then why not just give vaginal??
> 
> Natural progesterone has documented properties of inhibiting uterine contractions [85,98,100], whereas 17-OHP-C seems to have no effect on uterine contractions [85,99]. In addition, natural progesterone has an established safety profile in the first trimester of pregnancy from more than 11 years of continued and ongoing use in infertility as daily progesterone supplementation and replacement in IVF cycles [101]. Furthermore, in a recent very large preterm birth prevention study of singleton pregnancies, no cases of miscarriage associated with the use of micronized natural progesterone were observed [102]. On the other hand, 17-OHP-C is associated with an increase in resorption (miscarriage) in pregnant rats [96], total embryo-lethality in pregnant rhesus monkeys [103], a signal for a 30% increase in miscarriage in a meta-analysis of 17-OHP-C clinical studies [81], as well as an imbalance in miscarriage associated with 17-OHP-C in the largest placebo controlled randomized trial published to date [83]. In a study by Rebarber et al. [104], patients who received prophylactic treatment with 17-OHP-C had a higher incidence of gestational diabetes (odds ratio 2.9 [95% CI: 2.1-4.1]) than those who were not treated. The latter study suggests that treatment with 17-OHP-C may be associated also with increased maternal morbidity that is an additional safety flag.




Tink_0123 said:


> Day, great news that you're going home. Congrats on 27 weeks !!
> 
> Agi, just one more week till u meet ur princess, so happy for you!!
> 
> Prayer, hope both you and Missy are doing well :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone us doing well, keep those babies cooking.

Hey tink. Missy is good. They have her on a five day Brady watch to make sure she doesn't have any more spells. I'm so over this. Every dr has a different theory. Hoping she comes home soon. When I'm here she is fine with no problems. I stayed over night and it was great. I didn't mind the waking up at all! :) it's impossible to stay for 5 more nights though and leaving my 7 yr old. I will be back bright and early though :) 
Tink! Aren't you overdue! Lol let the countdown begin. Do a cartwheel when your ticker hits 7 days


----------



## Tink_0123

For the first time in my entire pregnancy I'm feeling pressure. She's been pushing her head down for the past couple of weeks (which is painful btw), I suppose trying to engage or what not. But just a few minutes ago while washing the dishes I felt a huge amount of pressure like she was gonna fall out, even sat down and still felt it. I wonder if its the start of something.


----------



## Agiboma

@tink hopefully its the start of something for you
@prayerful yes i know what you mean about every DR having their opinion on the desats, just know that when she comes home your mind will be at ease, that was my only comfort when we had discharge delays. TBH i suspect its reflux, sounds like about the time it usually appears, have any DR mentioned it to you. After they confirmed reflux with my son they started hum on meds and that cured teh problem. I hope it sorts itself out soon for you hun.


----------



## Tink_0123

Agi, yep, any day now, I'm excited and very anxious to meet this little girl who's been turning my world upside down for so many months hehe.

Prayer, hopefully she doesn't have anymore brady spells, so she can finally go home.

Apparently, in the IC world i'm a bit overdue lol. I've been going to the mall and supermarket, walking bits, not overdoing it, and nothing yet. Except for the pressure I just felt, I wrote about in my previous post. I'm not in a huge rush tho, I want her to come when she feels ready, so we'll see when that is.

oh funny thing! DH is beyond nervous about the whole labor process, he sounds like he's the one that's gonna give birth to her rather than me. So he doesn't want me driving or going too far from the house bc he says if my water breaks i'll end up giving birth in the car. I know it can happen, but its not likely, but the way he puts it is pretty funny lol :rofl:


----------



## wunderful78

So many great things happening on this thread , I love coming here checking out what's happening ;) everyone is doing so well congrats on home time day day


----------



## Tink_0123

Wunderful, almost 33 weeks, thats fantastic!! :thumbup:


----------



## wunderful78

Oh I forgot to say I had a scan yesterday and my boy is looking good he measures about a week ahead and at 2.3kgs ;) my dr wants to keep me on progesterone til 36 weeks? Because of my threatened ptl ? I know anything can happen as I'm down to my stitch and baby is engaged but I'm feeling good that I can stay this way for a few more weeks and who knows maybe more :)


----------



## Tink_0123

wunderful78 said:


> Oh I forgot to say I had a scan yesterday and my boy is looking good he measures about a week ahead and at 2.3kgs ;) my dr wants to keep me on progesterone til 36 weeks? Because of my threatened ptl ? I know anything can happen as I'm down to my stitch and baby is engaged but I'm feeling good that I can stay this way for a few more weeks and who knows maybe more :)

Sounds like you're carrying a whopper in there, that's awesome.. Progesterone is great, I think I wouldn't have made it this far without using it for as long as I did. It'll definitely help stabilize your cervix and keep baby cooking for several more weeks. :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Yep, progesterone brought me a very far also, 
@tink your dh is funny, giving birth in the car lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

*Chocolate*, Thank you for that. If I'm seeing it correctly the results for the suppositories are safer than the 17P?? Pretty awesome we have you in here since this is in your line of work.

*Sweet*, thank you for sharing. Ummm if you put the suppository anally does it still get into the system? 

*Agi*, Tink and Wunderful...Which type of progesterone have you all been on? Suppositories or 17P injections? Just curious.

Also *Tink*, My husband was pretty calm until it was time. He is an RN at the hospital we had our little girl at. It was good I had a Doula in the room for our C-section because he got white and started to feel faint. She noticed and was able to get him the care he needed while I was on the table.

It was both a shock to see his wife opened up...totally different than watching a patient your not acquainted with and 2. it was the same hospital he helped deliver our son in and he passed away 25 minutes later. So my husband was quite anxious about our daughters well-being as well.

Just make sure someone keeps an eye on your sweet guy. Sometimes their anxieties can overwhelm them and they can faint. I didn't believe my Aunt when she said he may faint because of my husbands medical background but it took me by surprise when it actually happened. Not all of them do this but I know specifically our guys have gone so much WITH us that it can really be overwhelming for them.


----------



## Tink_0123

MA, I was on 200 mg of vaginal suppositories daily, which I would insert after my last visit to the bathroom before going to sleep, I'd wash my hands with antibacterial soap n hot water n not touch anything with that hand. I was a bit paranoid lol. 

About DH idk what to say lol poor guy is more nervous than me even. I know he can wait in the waiting room or if hes in the room with me hell sit in a corner away from seeing the 'action' my mom is going to b there too but shes a fainter lol. To sum it all up, my support team is a bit weak :haha: but I hope they can keep it together when the time comes.

Ironically, there was a report in the news about a lady who gave birth in Walmart bc she didnt have time to get to the hospital and that ofcourse didnt help with his fear that baby will come super fast. I think he's a bit traumatized lol


----------



## wunderful78

Ma , same as tink , 200mg vaginally , did the last toilet of the night , showered scrubed hands with abacterial cleaner even put half a cap of dettol in the mix for a while , kept nails trimmed , I was overly paranoid also , I've heard of rectally though I just did what my ob told me


----------



## Agiboma

@MA same here 200mg vaginal suppositories daily, first took cyclogest then when i got back to Canada i started on prometrium.


----------



## DAYDAY24

being released today yay. doc scared me with the increase of possibility of water breaking due to cervix being short but i have no dilation which is great.


----------



## Agiboma

congrats day enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Great news Day :) Has it occured to you yet that you just might go all the way in this pregnancy? My cervix was short too below the stitch AND I was funneled to it - no broken waters here ;) Keep resting Mama :hugs:

Good luck in your 2ww MA :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

lizzie sometimes i do think ill go all the way then i think if i get to the 30s ill be more calm lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG DAYDAY! :happydance: Great news to start the day off. Woohoo! :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Awesome news Day!! Keep those positive thoughts coming.. Ull make it well into ur 30's, you've done great getting this far, no doubt u'll make it all the way.. :happydance:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Congratulations, Day! Try not to worry about your waters going. I was dilated with no cervical length left for two weeks before my water broke. :thumbup:

Tink - I am OVER THE MOON about you being 37 weeks! If I remember correctly, I was still pregnant when you joined over here! You've done so well getting this far, I'm so excited for you, and I can't wait to see pictures of Audrey. :flower:

MA - Good luck on your TWW!

Everyone else - I haven't been able to keep up with you new(er) ladies, my twins keep me busy (not sure how you do it, Lizzie, with 4 kiddos running around!), but I hope you're all doing well and keep on cooking for a while longer.

Prayer - I know your frustration with the brady spells. Britton had to stay an extra 7 days because she had one. Missy will be home soon, she has done wonderfully. :hugs:


AFM - My girlies will be FOUR MONTHS OLD on Monday! :wacko: Where in the world has time gone?! I feel like they JUST turned 3 months old! 

From yesterday: (Tegan in blue/polka dots, Britton in greenish blue/whatever you would call that color :haha:)

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/9_zps06dbd1b7.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/10_zps25214d85.jpg https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/11_zpsea8deb0a.jpg


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi shelby your girls are adorable. your so lucky :)

its nice to see they are doing well :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Shelby, they are too cute. :lol: I love the faces. Ugh! Love it.


----------



## Tink_0123

Shelby, T & B are sooooo cute :cloud9:

Yea, I'm in shock I've made it to 37 weeks lol truthfully I've been thinking its gonna be anyday now for over a month :haha:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

sorry ment to reply earlier but been busy today. 

MA yes it will get in to your system rectally, as fast as vaginally, reason being is its absorbed really quickly and its the same reason they give pain killer suppositories rectally, that and because teh stomach can't attack them in the case of pain killers. My pills cyclonest state in the instructions they can be used either way, i have had no sickness with them but they can cause wind sometimes.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sweetbuthyper said:


> sorry ment to reply earlier but been busy today.
> 
> MA yes it will get in to your system rectally, as fast as vaginally, reason being is its absorbed really quickly and its the same reason they give pain killer suppositories rectally, that and because teh stomach can't attack them in the case of pain killers. My pills cyclonest state in the instructions they can be used either way, i have had no sickness with them but they can cause wind sometimes.

Oh my heavens. If administering it rectally would mean maybe there would be no nausea that alone would be worth it....along with not have golf ball size pilling of oil on my bum. Not only did it hurt but it itched and was just awful. 

I love coming in here. I know I'm not pregnant yet but as someone who was in here...it's kind of like family and a very familiar situation. Nobody knows like we do how hard this is. I like visiting, encouraging and just seeing more and more good outcomes. It blesses my heart!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Ms I have heard it can leak slot when placed vaginally had no leaking issues with it rectally :) maybe ask your docs if it can be done that way and give it a go see if it helps any with the side effects.


----------



## Craigswife

I'm using progesterone pessaries rectally and have had no problems at all, it took a few days to get used to putting them in, lol! But I have no leakage and no side effects whatsoever. 
It's lovely to read about so many of you lovely ladies getting to term, 37 weeks is just a dream!!
Twinkle, if my memory serves me right, you have your scan and on today? Hope all goes well, ask loads of questions and enjoy seeing your little one xx


----------



## Craigswife

That should have read, "scan and ob today", auto correct on my phone, arrghhh.


----------



## Agiboma

just popping in to see how everyone is doing.
@hope how are you hun?
AFM i got another bp check and ultrasound today and also my pre csection blood work yeah!!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> I'm using progesterone pessaries rectally and have had no problems at all, it took a few days to get used to putting them in, lol! But I have no leakage and no side effects whatsoever.
> It's lovely to read about so many of you lovely ladies getting to term, 37 weeks is just a dream!!
> Twinkle, if my memory serves me right, you have your scan and on today? Hope all goes well, ask loads of questions and enjoy seeing your little one xx

You remembered right :) I have my 20week scan and consultant I'm so nervous but yet so excited I just hope all is well with my baby and cervix :) fingers crossed. I'll let you know how I get on. Iv got lots of questions to ask I hope I remember them all :) x


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agibomba wow! 5 days! Amen! so happy for you


----------



## Tink_0123

Teinkle, good luck at ur appt's today. Try to write all ur questions down so u dont leave any out.

Agi, almost there. Im so excited for u :happydance: 38 weeks.. Congrats!

Afm, OB appt today, they just check for dilation at this point. Ironically I hope ive progressed from 2cm last week lol. 

Also, been kinda nesting, yesterday I rearranged all of Audrey's clothes by drawers (new born at the top, 0-3 months on 2 & 3 drawer, sleepers on 4th & 6-9 months on 5th drawer). Took me hours, this child has more clothes than DH n me lol, a lot of fairly new/new clothes that we've been given (very thankful for that). Also organized her closet by size as well. I put all her blumers (the ones that come with dresses) in a basket and all of her hats in another. Just have to sort through shoes (they were given to us by family & friends as well) all in very good condition since babies dont really get to wear them long or walk on them, but I have different sizes so I have to sort them out. I got really excited to be able to go thru her stuff since my mom had been the one washing and putting things away while I was on SBR, I had no clue how much stuff she had. Also, just touching her little clothes and imagining when I dress her up (got me excited/teary eyed). Today I feel like cleaning and doing a ton of stuff lol. Sorry this turned out long, just thought I'd share my nesting experience with you ladies who have become like family throughout this journey.


----------



## Agiboma

@twinkle3 its a good idea like tink said to write down the question cause you will surely forget, gl at your appointment
@prayerful how is Missy coming along
@tink lets hope you have prgressed wouldnt it be funny if we deliver on the same day lol
my little girl also has more clothes than me go figure lol
@all keep those babies baking ladies!!!!!


----------



## Tink_0123

Agi, that would be funny if we delivered on the same day :haha: after all these months of worry and stress trying to keep the babies cooking, now Audrey seems pretty comfy in her 'water home' lol


----------



## faibel

Hi,

I've just come back from my second opinion consultant appt and again no explanation, just no we won't do it! I'm so scared, I'm 11 1/2 weeks already and apparently no doctor in the north east England will put a stitch in a twin pregnancy, no matter their history. They just leave you to miscarry. I can't sit and wait for it to happen, been there once already. At a loss as what to do next, any suggestions? Can you be refered out of area to another hospital?


----------



## Agiboma

wow faibel i am sorry to hear this. Hopefully some of the ladies in the UK can help you out with advice.


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi fabel, im sorry to hear this. in the uk its a bit of a postcode lottery isnt it. please dont give up, try to get reffered to another hospital even if its miles away then transfer back when the stitch is in or your only other option is to pay privately for the stitch put in place but unfortunaltly thats if you can afford it but then again any amount of money is worth paying to save babies lifes.

how come they wont put it you in? i had a consultant refuse me the stitch then i swapped hospitals and got the stitch put in. i went to my gp and she listed all the hospitals i could be reffered to and i went from there. 

i hope you can get it put in place asap x

also ask your midwife if any of her ladies she looked after had a stitch put in with a twin pregnancy, she should know some and then ask the hospital they went to and get reffered x


----------



## 25weeker

Faibel - I am very sorry to hear that your consultant will not attempt to put a stitch in. In my twin pregnancy I dilated 5cm at 21 weeks while in Bristol on a business trip. Initially I was told there was nothing they could do and they expected me to labour within 24-48 hours. After 4 days of it not progressing a different consultant said he was willing to try a stitch. He was very open about the risks of emergency stitch along with the fact it has not been clinically proven to work with twins so that was a risk as well. He was very pro stitch but I know my home hospital (Edinburgh) isn't and the consultant has even said to me they prefer bed rest to putting the stitch in. Did you see a consultant from the same hospital? If so maybe try a different hospital as all the consultants in a hospital always seem to have the same opinions.

Good luck xx


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Faibel I'm sorry to hear. Maybe you can put yourself on SBR and ask for the progesterone pessaries. :(

Agi I promise if you weren't a c section you would be overdue. I'm guessing 20 1/2 inches and 8 pounds 11 ounces on your scheduled due date! :)

Tink! We really did it! Hope your appointment shows progress! How ironic! Lol she is going to be gorgeous.

Shelby the girls are phenomenal! How are you managing with them?? I would stay awake all day just to watch their cuteness. 

Ich? Jonathan must have you all around his little finger! Hope all is well! Miss you and thinking of you!

Wunderful glad your ok!

Hope? What's new? 

Afm I have an oncall room in the hospital so I spend some nights with her and all day... Missy is awesome. I'm so proud if her. She's amazing and has really pulled through. She doesn't have reflux, the Brady spells are associated with in coordination with feeding. They no longer give medicine for reflux, it was researched and one actually causes heart problems. Her eyes are improving, said the opthmologist. So bye bye ROP! :) the dr said she will go home Sunday with a monitor for sure so as long as she doesn't have any major spells. What a relief! I love her so much and I want her home. This beck and forth with be is causing my 7 year old to do strange things like cut her own hair. &#128553; Parenthood! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mommy's Angel

*Faibel*, I agree. NEVER see a second opinion from the same hospital or area. My second opinion also let to them reading off the SAME reason my practitioner had for not doing the stitch. I turned out that they were colleagues and went to school together. 

Fight for weekly monitoring and I would actually find out with the women here who the practitioners were that did their stitch then be referred to them. Time is of the essence. Make the calls and get multiple appointments if you can. I don't know much about your healthcare system so I don't know how much control you can have but I would be making multiple calls for referrals to known practitioners outside your area that will put the stitch in. See if any of the ladies can give you a heads up about who did theirs and get the referral for that person.

:hugs: hunny!



Can't remember who, but someone mentioned they were excited about all the ladies getting to 37 weeks. When I was in here some of us who had the stitch out didn't go for a week or two after because the cervix kept closed. I had a c-section because my baby was breech and the heart shaped uterus kept her from turning down BUT, I don't think I would have gone earlier than 39wks. I think one of the other women went 39wks too. It was CRAZY! Here we were worried about early deliveries and the stitch was so good that when removed kept the the cervix closed.

I just wanted to share that scenario too.

*Prayerful*...LOVE the pics. I could just SQUEEZE that little bitty cuteness! :lol:


----------



## baby_maybe

I echo what MA says - the last 3 times I've had a suture I've been 40+6, 41+3, and 39+3!! Crazy!

Prayerful - Missy is just gorgeous, you can tell from those recent pics that she's putting on weight well. Hope you're home with her soon.

Faibel - I'm not 100% on this, but I know there are a couple of really great suture experts in London which some of the past ladies in this thread have seen or contacted for advice about sutures. I think one of them is Prof Bennett, chocolat cat night know I think she's in London? Please don't give up, there are consultants willing to stitch with twins in the uk, you just have to find them.

AFM - Ruben is doing ok, he started being very sicky (like projectile!) at feeds so a couple of trips to the docs later and we think he has reflux. He's been moved to a thicker milk and also been given infant gaviscon which you add to feeds. He seems to be doing much better at the moment and the doctor is keeping a close eye on him too, making sure he is not losing weight etc. Our next appointment is weds next week and he is being weighed on tues so hopefully he's gained a bit by then. I thought I'd worry less once he was here, but he's certainly doing a great job of keeping me on my toes at the moment!


----------



## lizziedripping

Faibel, I haven't got much time here, but just quickly to reiterate what some of the others have said - there are consultants in London who will do the stitch but I'm not exactly sure how you would go about making contact, I can't remember what they did. Personally I would find their hospitals and contact their secretarys direct. Usually the secs are very helpful, especially when they work for specialists who routinely see women out of the area. From memory they are happy to have a consultation and take things from there. My consultant is very pro stitch, even with twins but I'm not sure she'd be happy to see someone out of area - some consultants don't like encroaching on anothers 'territory' as it were. Please don't despair, there are ways around this. Give me a moment and I'll try to track back to see who used the London clinics and retrieve their details for you - one of the ladies became very close and I'm sure she'd be happy to help :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayer - she is a beauty! A proper little cutie :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies I'm really upset today :( 
Iv just been to see my consultant and had my scan, I ended up coming out crying :(

Last year at 20weeks pregnant I had a scan and my baby's head was so far down they couldn't do head measurements. I had to be rebooked in for another scan which I never made it to, I has backache stomach ache, pains in between my thighs. I felt as though my baby was coming and I was right. Only lasted 2 more weeks then my little boy was born at 22weeks...

Coming back to the present, I have been for my scan and my little boy is head down once again, so head down that no measurements could be taken and I have been rebooked to go back in 2weeks time! I have then seen a consultant, not my usual one as he's on holiday and iv told the consultant that I'm experiencing back ache, stomach ache and pains in between my thighs exactly the same as I was before my little boy came at 22weeks!

My consultant wasn't too helpful was very blunt and basically said if the baby is going to be born then there's nothing he can do, he won't do anything to help or prevent this as I have a stitch. He then gave me 3 options, option 1 was to go home and come back whenever I feel worse or if the pains don't go away (iv had these aches for 2weeks now!!!) iv got to ring delivery suite if I feel I need to be checked.... Option 2 was to have him examine me himself to see if baby was coming but my scan showed no funnelling and cervix closed, so I saw no point in this and option 3 was to be admitted to check on me....

So as you can see the consultant wasn't too helpful he didnt reassure me, he said with me feeling the same as last year my little one could be born soon and he said hopefully he won't be as I have a stitch but he tried reassuring menu saying next time they will give me a transabdominal stitch if this one dosnt work.. This really annoyed me as I want them to help me now not just let my little one come too early and say oh well you can try again :( 

Any advice ??


----------



## Hope2302

I am so sorry twinkle that the scan couldn't measure baby's head and the doctor wasn't really helpful and sympathetic. The stitch being there should hold your baby and pls stay of your feet and lie down as much as you can. I am really praying that you get to 24 weeks and beyond. Hugs!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Twinkle hunny try to stay calm, 

first off teh fact there is no funneling and your cervix lenght is still good is great news, funneling would be seen before anything happened if its going to so none being present is a fantastic sign that the stitch is holding up fine, especially considering baby is pushing down on it. 

I am having back pains occassionally and braxton hicks, and aches its part of pregnancy and not a sign anything is going wrong and i do understand that you are worried and why considering your history but they aren't things that are major concerns. 

I understand where the consultant is coming from and why hes said there isn't anything they can do and thats because there isn't as hard as it is, they have done all they can placing the stitch there is no more that they can do. 

Babys at 20 weeks still have plenty of space, just because hes head down this week doesn't necessarliy mean hes on his way just that hes got comfy there he could quiet possibly have moved by the time you have your next scan that i have every confidence you will make it to. 

If you feel as tho you need to be doing more place your self on strict bed rest only up for quick showers and for toilet breaks at this point with no funneling it may be a tad extreme teh stitch is holding fine but if it makes you feel better do it. 

hope you are ok x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks hope I'm praying to get to 24weeks, I get my steroids then. I will do anything to make it another 4weeks I really hope I can. I need this little one to survive and I know it's down to me to help him stay in as the doctors arnt helping at all :(


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks sweet,I keep trying to reassure myself with the no funnelling and baby's still tucked up in there with a closed cervix im just scared how long the stitch can hold up... I think I was really hoping for reassurance from the consultant rather than the complete opposite, I felt myself ready to cry while he wa explaining things to me. I'm just so upset I want my little boy to make it and history feels like its going to repeat itself :(


----------



## sweetbuthyper

twinkle at the moment i would focus on the fact that at this minute there is nothing suggesting the stitch will fail at all, no funneling at all at 20 weeks is great even with stitch in place, it is possible it wil stay that way, they aren't even looking at mine i actually think its a good thing as i would only worry about it if it was being monitored.

i think today would have been emotionally hard for you no matter what, once you pass the 22 weeks its likely you will start to feel a little better.


----------



## Hope2302

@ faibel, pls don't give up. I have heard of a Dr Nick Wales from Chelsea and Westminster is an expert on cerclage and can be seen privately or you can be referred. Heard he is also really good at replying emails from ladies all over the uk. Pls get a second opinion especially in London were there are numerous experts. His email from the hospital website is [email protected]


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Twinkle so sorry:( follow your gut! I never experience labor pains but with this previous pregnancy I went into labor a week before my water broke. I was feeling vaginal pain, backache and cramping and labor and delivery turned me away. I should have fought. You should too.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi ladies I'm really upset today :(
> Iv just been to see my consultant and had my scan, I ended up coming out crying :(
> 
> Last year at 20weeks pregnant I had a scan and my baby's head was so far down they couldn't do head measurements. I had to be rebooked in for another scan which I never made it to, I has backache stomach ache, pains in between my thighs. I felt as though my baby was coming and I was right. Only lasted 2 more weeks then my little boy was born at 22weeks...
> 
> Coming back to the present, I have been for my scan and my little boy is head down once again, so head down that no measurements could be taken and I have been rebooked to go back in 2weeks time! I have then seen a consultant, not my usual one as he's on holiday and iv told the consultant that I'm experiencing back ache, stomach ache and pains in between my thighs exactly the same as I was before my little boy came at 22weeks!
> 
> My consultant wasn't too helpful was very blunt and basically said if the baby is going to be born then there's nothing he can do, he won't do anything to help or prevent this as I have a stitch. He then gave me 3 options, option 1 was to go home and come back whenever I feel worse or if the pains don't go away (iv had these aches for 2weeks now!!!) iv got to ring delivery suite if I feel I need to be checked.... Option 2 was to have him examine me himself to see if baby was coming but my scan showed no funnelling and cervix closed, so I saw no point in this and option 3 was to be admitted to check on me....
> 
> So as you can see the consultant wasn't too helpful he didnt reassure me, he said with me feeling the same as last year my little one could be born soon and he said hopefully he won't be as I have a stitch but he tried reassuring menu saying next time they will give me a transabdominal stitch if this one dosnt work.. This really annoyed me as I want them to help me now not just let my little one come too early and say oh well you can try again :(
> 
> Any advice ??

What?? What a [email protected]! Well, there's no funneling and the cervix is still closed so that's a good sign. Aren't you on progesterone as well?? YOU know your body. If you need reassurance I'd have them admit you and watch you for awhile. I would be very careful about letting them do any kind of internal check if you feel this way but maybe the other ladies have other ideas for you. 

So sorry for this scare. Praying for peace and that you get confirmation that everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## Hope2302

@ prayerful, that child of yours is gorgeous. See all that hair and those cheeks and its good to know she is doing well.
@ shelby, gorgeous T&B and chunky too if I must add
@ day, congrats you are home I am guessing. Nothing like familiar territory
@ agiboma, can't wait for your "this is it". Only a matter of days. Praying with you that all goes well with no complications or hitch whatsoever
@ tink, how is the tailbone? Bet you can't wait now. This IC babies have a way of getting comfy in there. I guess is when by all possible means they've been kept in, they just don't see a reason to come out even when they are free to. Lol
How are you other ladies doing? Wundaful, Tlm, lizzie, babymaybe, MA, sweet?

AFM, stitch removal in a matter of days. Baby is 3/5th engaged but I hear that could change and he could end up being free. I am sleeping for more than half of my day now. I try to post on here but end up sleeping in the process. I need to get my body back into active mode unless I'll be useless at pushing this baby out.. Lol.


----------



## Agiboma

@hope yeah for stitch removal so excited for you hun
@faibel please dont give up hun, its really pains me to hear what you are going through
@twinkle3 like the others said you are not funnelling so that is a good thing hun keep the faith the stitch will hold
@prayerful my goodness Missy is so sweet, glad to hear she is on her way home in a few days
how is everyone else doing?
AFM had another bp check today and its low so that is a good thing, lots of blood work done also, appearently my creatine levels are high hopefully they will return to normal after delivery. Next appointment is my csection on tuesday YEAHHHH. gonna enjoy the next few days with my son, until his little sister makes her appearence.


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, you poor thing, you want to be reassured by your ob not made to feel even worse! I agree with the other ladies, the fact they couldn't see any funnelling is a really positive sign. But having said that you know your body better than anyone. Why dont you contact your midwife tomorrow and have a chat with her, she might be able to get you a scan sooner. I was told at my 20wk scan last week that baby can flip around all the time and while she did my scan my little one had moved from head down to laying across my tummy. I bet by the time you walked out the hospital baby had moved. I would get your midwife to really push to see another doctor and repeat scan in the next few days, especially with your history. 
I've been told do many times how good stitches are and they have an 85% success rate, but I know how hard it is being in the danger zone. I really feel for you xxx


----------



## karenh24

Hi twinkle i'd ask for another scan as well in a few days time if i was you but its a really good sign your not funneling i can understand you worrying and you have good reason to.im so paranoid i think every pain is my cervix doing something im really not enjoying pregnancy at all, im still vomiting and sometimes feel alot of pressure in my cervix while doing it, i have my 1st cervical scan next week and it couldn't come sooner :hugs:


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I just had another thought, a couple of weeks ago at a check up I mentioned I felt pressure and was uncomfortable, so they slotted me in for a quick scan there and then. So it shows it can be done, I think you need to create a bit of a fuss, they should be doing their best for you not having an "oh well" attitude.


----------



## Tink_0123

Twinkle, at ur stage babies move around and change positions a lot. Request another scan for a few days time. If cervix is closed and theres no funneling theres really no reason for concern at this time. I hope u feel better about everything hun :hugs:

Prayer, Missy is gorgeous, love the chubby cheeks on her. Yay for coming home on Sunday :happydance:

Afm, ob appt went ok. 3 cm dilated, so some progress made. Bp was a bit high twice so got sent to l&d for monitoring. Should my bp have remained high they would've induced me tomorrow; however, all my readings were fine while I was there and had growth scan too. Audrey weights about 7 lbs & has a ton of hair and is very engaged lol no wonder it hurts when she has hiccups. 

Also, since hospital is a bit far and traffic is ridiculous to get there, dr scheduled an induction for 4/2 just to try and have a more controlled environment. But we'll see what happens next week otherwise i'm 12 days from meeting my little girl :happydance:


----------



## DAYDAY24

So happy for you tink.the last couple days I think it has hit me that I will be mom to two in a couple months wow so nervous.


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> So happy for you tink.the last couple days I think it has hit me that I will be mom to two in a couple months wow so nervous.

Yep, next thing u know u'll have those precious boys in ur arms.


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone
I'm doing ok, just have been feeling a bit achy down there, possibly uterus growing and baby's head being down as well. 
super excited for agi, tink, hope a you ladies have done a great job so far. 
agi 5 days hun, awesome!
tink any day now, love it!
hope yeeeee for stitch removal! closer by the minute
day finally home and almost 28 weeks, you must be so happy!
MA hope everything goes well with treatment!
shelby girls are so gorgeous, so healthy!
prayer I'm glad you finally get to take Missy home. she is beautiful
ich bet you are busy with Jonathan
twinkle hun Im sorry you are dealing with all that. just wanted you to know that at week 20 is was funneling, and cervix had gone from 3.4 to 2. needless is to say that I was freaking out! oh and baby's head has been down pressuring for quite some time, but my stitches are holding up, and I'm 29 + 1 now. I did put myself on sbr since week 20, Dr thinks I am on modified. that said if you have strong pains and you think they.should keep you in the hospital for monitoring, then do it. sometimes it's ok to make them pay more attention to you. :hugs:
hugs to everyone,.


----------



## TLM21

wunderful you are you doing?
baby I'm glad Ruben is doing well now  
sweet almost 26 weeks, for me time moved a slightly faster after that  
cw love your positive outlook, the first time I told them I had pressure even when laying down, my ob also did a quick check up, which help my sanity a little, lol
faibel as the ladies said keep searching for the Dr that will put the stitch, I can imagine it being very frustrating, hang in there hun
karenh next week for the big scan, good luck. I know exactly what you mean about not enjoying your pregnancy. my favorite is when people say you should relax.and enjoy your pregnancy.... really. I feel like saying something nasty, but I just smile and nod....lol

again sending everyone positive vibes and :hugs::kiss:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hi all i'm doing really well have energy again now so am able to move around a bit more within reason or i get pain!, babys kicks are really strong now makes my tummy wobble :), tlm i've been fairly calm since 24 weeks that was my main goal i was clinging to needing to be past that point now i'm passed i'm more relaxed and more active altho i get pain if i do to much. had no pressure or anything did have a contraction scare but monitored before i rang the hospital and they were irregular and stopped within an hour so pretty sure they were braxton hicks and only painful because i had already pulled my ligaments that day. 

next goal is 28 weeks but time seems to be moving quiet quickly and we have started buying stuff and preping for his arrival altho he still has no name :), my friends neice had her little one yesterday 29 weeker but weighing 2lb 13 so good weight on him, she only had half a uterus tho and so the hospital are happy she got to that point as they had never dealt with it before. 

All in i'm doing great altho my iron levels have dropped again i think coz i'm craving steak :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Agi,

So excited! :happydance: :hugs: Can't WAIT!


----------



## wunderful78

Hi guys ;) 

All is well with me , I've been a little naughty with my GD levels , eating too many carbs at night time ;( they threatened the insulin today :( one of my readings was 8.4 after having 115carbs :( I get so hungry


----------



## Agiboma

@wunderful i must say i have also been cheating non stop :haha: i did the urine dip yesterday and it was like +++, ill try to do better today


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou for all your advice and kind words yesterday. I have rang my midwife ( she's brilliant and knows my full history) she suggested instead of being admitted to hospital she will visit me nearly every day and check on how i am feeling and babys heartbeat, exactly like I would be looked after in hospital. She also told me to go on bed restt o give me the best chance of making it to 24 weeks, also she told me to download some relaxation music And get a good book to destress me and keep my mind occupied.

I have her home phone number so I can ring her whenever I want to even when she is off shift. She told me not to worry as a senior midwife has told her that she has a watched a stitch placement operation and said the cervix is tied very tightly closed and the stitch itself is very thick strong material so it's unlikely for it just to give way, this made me a little more confident that I can make it to 24 weeks. So fingers crossed with the care of my midwife, the bed rest and the stitch I can get this little boy to a suitable gestation :)

I have come to the conclusion that the hospital won't help stop contractions, they won't do anything if my little boy is coming apart from take my stitch out soit is all down to me now.. My plan is....

Stay calm and positive by reading, listening to relaxation music and not searching google, not over thinking things and taking each day as it comes, hopefully this will stop unwanted contractions due to stress

I'm going to stay horizontal as much as I can taking pressure off my cervix

And I will be drinking lots emptying my bladder often :)

Think thats the best I can do so we will see what happens.

Thankyou all once again for the advice your all brilliant ladies, hope your all doing well :)


Also MA I'm not on proestrogen the hospital won't give it me for some reason, they say it won't make a difference at all


----------



## Agiboma

Glad to hear about your coping stategies twinkle, it sounds great gl hun


----------



## garronsmom

Hi, Ladies:

Haven't been on for a bit- just trying to lay low. Am 20 + 3- at 17w, I had shortened to 2.0CL, at 18w- same, but with some funneling...then I remembered that last pregnancy I was getting focal ctx when I was on the exam table, which would look like a huge funnel on the u/s, which I def had at the 18w u/s again.

So, I let the u/s tech know this, so at the 19w u/s, she waited to take the measurement until the ctx relaxed, and sure enough, a MUCH smaller funnel and better CL. At 20w. my CL had increased to 2.6 with only a little funneling. 

I am on SBR with progesterone and a cerclage, and things seem stable.

My 3 year old's bday party is tomorrow, and I am so sad to miss it. But they want me on bedrest til 28w if everything stays steady...then MBR. 

I remain hopeful!


----------



## clearbluesky

Hi ladies I have a quick questions for you pro's out there. Been reading this thread once in a while and you all seem very knowledgable in this area. 

Long story short I had an emergent cerclage placed at almost 24 weeks and am almost 29 weeks now and on bedrest. For the past couple of days I have a pressure feeling down there when I get up like I have to pee and when I go to the bathroom I pee but nothing crazy. Just wondering if you girls had experience with this? I have my checkup with doctor next week but kind of paranoid every day which I'm sure you all understand.


----------



## faibel

Thanks for all the advice yesterday ladies, was what I needed, I was very down. So after ringing around my GP for another referal and getting them to pescribe progesterone supps (suprisingly they did so willingly!), my original consultant phones and said shes had a re think and wants to see me next week!!!! Thank the lord, I'm so happy that at least something will be done!

I used the prog supps for my second daughter (got to term), i used them vaginally. However I've heard its better to use them rectally, especially with a stitch, any ideas? At the moment my consultant doesn't know I'm using them, so can't ask until next week (is that naughty?). I guess i'm trying to keep things stable until a stitch is placed.

Also, I had my 12 week scan yesterday and I have been started on blood thinning injections (high bmi and multiples). Straight after I got home from the hospital, I started to lightly bleed but turned to brown spotting quickly,not sure if its connected or they pressed too hard on the scan? It has settled down today. I guess I'm worried that if just pressing on cervix for a normal scan can cause a bleed, how bad is my cervix? Will it tolerate a stitch? 

Sorry about the long post, too many worries at the min I guess! 

Twinkle- I'm so pleased you are feeling better and more positive today. You are doing everything possible, so be positive for your little man


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, that's really good of your midwife, that will certainly help you put your mind at rest. That's really interesting about the stitch and I've been told they are very strong too, it's just hard to believe isn't it! 
I have a very good friend who is a midwifery sister, so I keep in contact with her, she's fantastic about giving me a quick check up, advice or answer my daft questions at 8pm on a Sunday!!
I'm sure with bed rest you will start to feel better physically,


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Ladies!

Sorry to jump in and run, life is pretty chaotic in our house lol! I just wanted to wish you all well, I do keep up with the updates, I just never get to post. Anyway, Faibel, you can get that stitch, even if your consultant isn't willing to do it. I know it's a trek but my hospital in Wolverhampton were straight in with a stitch even though it was a rescue one. I'll pm you my consultant's details if you want. I'm sure there are many hospitals closer to you who will do a stitch. Also, I used cyclogest vaginally with a stitch and, apart from the irritating discharge, my stitch was fine xxx


----------



## faibel

HelenGee that would be great thanks. I assume my consultant will do it but I need back up plans incase, time is ticking on. The consultant was dead against it at first, not sure whats changed her mind but I'm hoping its good news


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Helen!! :happydance: I wondered what you were up to. LOVE the avatar! :kiss: How are you?

Twinkle, that is a GREAT plan you have set. Bed Rest, LOTS of water and someone to monitor you. You and the baby will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Faibel...WTG girl! :happydance: Sounds like the Dr. is getting territorial now and is willing to listen. I would STILL make an appointment with another Dr. in case that one is just stalling and isn't willing to do what you need. As far as the Progesterone suppositories. My first question would be how many script renewals do you get of it and will the original Dr. who offered them continue? Reason I ask is I wouldn't say ONE WORD to the Dr. thinking about putting the stitch in until AFTER you get the stitch! Sometimes they like to say, "well, that should do it for you" and change their minds. I'm a bit sneaky that way. What doesn't know them won't hurt them until all is in place. The stitch AND the progesterone should be VERY helpful dear friend. SO Glad you got the progesterone for now. YAY!!

Great news today ladies. I like coming on to see good news!


----------



## faibel

Mummys Angel - the GP said he'll keep pescribing all the way through if needed, so your right, I'll hold off mentioning it to the consultant. Thanks for the sound advice


----------



## Agiboma

Mommy's Angel said:


> Helen!! :happydance: I wondered what you were up to. LOVE the avatar! :kiss: How are you?
> 
> Twinkle, that is a GREAT plan you have set. Bed Rest, LOTS of water and someone to monitor you. You and the baby will be in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Faibel...WTG girl! :happydance: Sounds like the Dr. is getting territorial now and is willing to listen. I would STILL make an appointment with another Dr. in case that one is just stalling and isn't willing to do what you need. As far as the Progesterone suppositories. My first question would be how many script renewals do you get of it and will the original Dr. who offered them continue? Reason I ask is I wouldn't say ONE WORD to the Dr. thinking about putting the stitch in until AFTER you get the stitch! Sometimes they like to say, "well, that should do it for you" and change their minds. I'm a bit sneaky that way. What doesn't know them won't hurt them until all is in place. The stitch AND the progesterone should be VERY helpful dear friend. SO Glad you got the progesterone for now. YAY!!
> 
> Great news today ladies. I like coming on to see good news!

MA you read my mind completly, I would not utter a word about progesterone until i get the stitch. I know its sneaky but my goodness sometimes its needed in such cases. Next thing you know she will say oohh i think the progesterone is good enough and your left out in the cold. Just my candid but naughty advice:blush::blush:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Agiboma said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Helen!! :happydance: I wondered what you were up to. LOVE the avatar! :kiss: How are you?
> 
> Twinkle, that is a GREAT plan you have set. Bed Rest, LOTS of water and someone to monitor you. You and the baby will be in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Faibel...WTG girl! :happydance: Sounds like the Dr. is getting territorial now and is willing to listen. I would STILL make an appointment with another Dr. in case that one is just stalling and isn't willing to do what you need. As far as the Progesterone suppositories. My first question would be how many script renewals do you get of it and will the original Dr. who offered them continue? Reason I ask is I wouldn't say ONE WORD to the Dr. thinking about putting the stitch in until AFTER you get the stitch! Sometimes they like to say, "well, that should do it for you" and change their minds. I'm a bit sneaky that way. What doesn't know them won't hurt them until all is in place. The stitch AND the progesterone should be VERY helpful dear friend. SO Glad you got the progesterone for now. YAY!!
> 
> Great news today ladies. I like coming on to see good news!
> 
> MA you read my mind completly, I would not utter a word about progesterone until i get the stitch. I know its sneaky but my goodness sometimes its needed in such cases. Next thing you know she will say oohh i think the progesterone is good enough and your left out in the cold. Just my candid but naughty advice:blush::blush:Click to expand...

Isn't it just so sad though that we HAVE to do this? We're all advocates here. We're advocating for our babies and our own health and well-being. To know that this happens around the world...no matter WHERE we live...it's just very sad. 

I AM glad we have each other though. This room with Lizzie and Helen and the rest of the ladies here...without it I know I would have lost Amelia the same time I lost Jackson Jeffrey. This thread has been an AMAZING blessing to many women around the world who had no clue what they were dealing with until they happened to come across this thread. So glad to have it and so glad to have all the women in here! Just amazing.:cry::thumbup:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well.I just been so tired lately all I do is sleep lol


----------



## Tink_0123

Hey Ladies,

Twinkle, glad you're feeling a lot better. Im happy to know your mw is going to be there for you around the clock for monitoring, that alone is a HUGE help! I hope things remain stable for you.. Lots of :hugs:

Faibel, hoping your consultant is willing to put the stitch in for you and not put things off much longer. As the other ladies had said, do make other appointments just in case, it is always good to have a second or third plan on hand in case things don't go as planned. FX crossed all does go well. :flower:

Helen, glad to hear from you. Read your story at the beginning of the thread along with MA's.

Agi, 4 more days till u meet ur baby girl. Super excited for you :happydance:

Prayer, I bet you must be beyond yourself with happiness with Missy's homecoming on Sunday :cloud9:

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Keep those babies cooking :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well.I just been so tired lately all I do is sleep lol

Sounds like those boys are using up all of your energy for growing hehe. Hope you're doing well and hopefully home by now. O and you're 2 days from 28 weeks. OMG thats awesome!!! :cloud9:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yes im homeee !!!!!!


----------



## HelenGee

Hey! 

MA I've missed you all, been trying to keep up with everything going on here, it's just been difficult. I love your avatar too and I've got everything crossed for a positive result for you :kiss:

Hi Lizzie, MPG too, hope you're well and things are rosy with your families :hugs:

We're all well thanks, I'm just super busy :wacko:It's been a roller coaster year (again :shrug:), but I'm hoping that things are settling a little. I've been working pretty much full time since September, which I am not happy about and I miss my little munchkins horrendously. I moved jobs and took a cut in hours, which we couldn't afford, but I needed to be out of that school! However, my hubby was made redundant a month later, so I needed to make up the time and then some. Since then, I've been doing an extra day per week supply, which I hate with a passion. Hopefully, it's just til the summer and I can get back to my normal 3 days after that. But it's survival I suppose. 

After almost a year of treatment for stomach cancer, my dad has been given the all-clear (as much as can be!) so we're very grateful for what we have. I know how lucky I am, now I just want to be able to actually look after my kids! Teaching part-time is essentially a full-time job, I rarely have a night off marking and planning, and an early night is a dream for me. Tired doesn't quite cover it. But I have been on bed rest, been terrified about the worst case scenarios and have come through the other side, thanks to the support of the gorgeous ladies here. 

I'm sorry that I'm not as forthcoming with advice as I would like to be, please know that you are all never far from my thoughts and I am willing you all on! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

Day! hurray!! Enjoy your own bed xxx

Faibel- i absolutely agree, keep quiet about the progesterone until you get your stitch at least. Good luck xx

Tink- I've been following your progress too, well done for making it so far. Enjoy the nesting, you're in a beautiful place for it, LOVE Miami, hubby and I got married there x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Helen, 

I wondered how your job went. I know it was really starting with all the stress when we were in here together. I'd imagine that while you took a pay cut it's a heck of a lot better than where you were. 

Totally understand missing the kiddo's though. They are getting big from the looks of the pic. I just LOVE it. Time goes so swiftly though and I'm trying to soak it all in. She's a ball of energy and she's a little social butterfly. We're trying to teach her NOW that she has to ask before engaging strangers. While it's cute, society has made it pretty hard to allow your child to just engage a stranger. We recently had a woman who adopted a little girl from china die at knife point after her and her daughter were coming out of gymnastics practice. The mother is dead and the 10 year old girl was badly beaten and raped. :cry: The public is in outrage and already the jail he was put in, the inmates beat him and broke his nose. He was transferred to solitary until trial but the little girl was an orphan not once but now twice as the mothers only family was HER mother who is in assisted living. 

Needless to say, I've been rethinking Amelia's social butterfly play with people. You NEVER know who is a sexual abuser and I'm just more aware after all this. So sad.

Okay now that I've been a debbie downer. :rofl: 

Love and hugs to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

OK so I've been in hospital since 1:30 yesterday so not caught up as on my phone, I starred contracting at 11:30am, have been transfered to sheffield where they are better equiped contractions have stopped hoping they stay that way but stitch had to be removed I was dialating in just under 2cm and my mebanes were bulging past the stitch, steriods are now on board and its just a waiting game now x hope everyone else is well


----------



## Agiboma

@sweet hang in there mommy, its good you got the steroids on board. Hoping LO stays baking!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wunderful78

Thinking of you sweetbuthyper


----------



## Twinkle 3

sweet good luck. hopefully you can keep your little one in bit longer. atleast you have steroids and babies viable. your also more or less 26 weeks aswel i know its not ideal givibg birth this early but your baby will be well looked after at sheffield. keep us all updated. thinking of you x


----------



## Twinkle 3

also is it just me or is bed rest painful? i feel more achey and in pain on bed rest x


----------



## TLM21

oh sweet, keep being strong, glad steroids are going in, sending positive vibes and prayers your way


----------



## TLM21

oh twinkle I find bed rest very interesting to say the least, almost 10 weeks by now, I have body.parts achy I never even knew existed. oh and you would.think I sleep more bring on bed.rest, unfortunately.no, it's 5am for me now :sleep:
counting my days to be off bed rest... :wacko:
I think I'm going to have to get a new bed after this since I feel I've made a hole on this one...lol :rofl:
anyway hugs to everyone


----------



## karenh24

Thinking of you sweet hope you can keep that baby in a bit longer x


----------



## Twinkle 3

tlm i had mild back pain and pressure so i was put on bed rest i now have, headache, neck ache, shoulder ache, even worse back ache, stomach ache leg ache and hip ache lol

but i dont have any pressure yey :)


----------



## Agiboma

@ tlm look at you going yeah for 29 weeks, after 30 weeks it flew by for me as i knew the odds where good at that point.


----------



## Craigswife

Sweet, hang on in there, every day that passes now is beneficial and your baby will be that bit stronger. My friend had her little girl at 26wks, she's just turned 5 now and is doing great with no long term problrms. Keep your chin up xxx
Twinkle, I know what you mean about aches and pains, I was on bed rest with my first pregnancy and felt worse than I did before, hips, bum, shoulders, all of what your describing, but it's great you've got no pressure!!!
I was put on bed rest at 23wks as I was funnelling, they measured my cervix too and thought it had dramatically shortened but it turned out it hadn't, there was a discrepancy in the scan. But I was on bed rest with no stitch and no progesterone and that alone bought me 5 more weeks before my gorgeous boy arrived.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Sweet,

Thinking of you, take heart from the fact that you are being taken seriously, you have the steroids on board, and that the contractions can be held off for a long while yet. Sending you love x

We had to get a new bed when I started bed rest, and post bed rest, this one is knackered too lol! I can hear it doi-ng when I roll over. Bed rest made me ache everywhere!

Karen - are you at new cross? Didn't realise you were so close as I've been keeping updated with the email updates. Let me know if I can help at all xxx


----------



## Tink_0123

Sweet, hang in there hun! You'll be in my thoughts. Wishing u loads of luck :flower: :hugs:


----------



## HelenGee

MA- I never fail to be devastated by the cruelty of some people. I think that's why I find my job so tough, I'm always hearing about awful treatment of children and it plays on mind. That is such horrendous news. I read the news on my phone whilst I'm settling the kids of to sleep and I've had to stop- every other story is child abuse. Makes me want to rescue them all and (sorry!) hang the evil perpetrators. 
Both my children are social butterflies, it is so very sweet, but I do worry. I hate taking little Miss without her pushchair cos even with reins on, she slips the net, she's like lightening! Oliver's learning not to approach strangers, and it's been through his advanced reading level- he's been able to read the news as we've been walking past newspaper stands etc. I don't watch the news when he's awake, but we were waiting in a doctor's waiting room, and he was reading the news reel at the bottom of the screen. I didn't realise he could read it quite so well until he asked me what "exploitation" means. So now we are very careful indeed, not to scare him, but to be cautious. 

As the toddler 2's advance, Bella's become a bit more stroppy, she'll some times cry at strangers, sometimes smile. I prefer the former to be honest lol! Amelia sounds perfect, and you sound like the perfect mummy x


----------



## Tink_0123

Twinkle, bed rest makes u hurt in places u never thought could hurt as Tlm said lol. I still have aches and don't even lay down as long. I find that my back and ribs ache a lot from laying on my sides. Bed rest kinda sucks tbh but in the end its worth it, somehow it allowed me to get to 38 weeks so im very thankful I rested for as long as I did (13 weeks). Once you have ur baby, ur probably gonna wish u had more rest lol. Just try to switch sides as much as u can when laying bed, it helps. :hugs:

Helen, thats awesome u got married in Miami! Where at? If you dont mind me asking. Your babies are beautiful. Glad things are settling a bit for u and ur father has been cleared from the cancer. All the best to u hun :hugs:

Tlm, your doing so great. Bed rest will soon be a distant thought :hugs:

Afm, after all this time trying to keep Audrey in, now I feel she doesn't want to come out grrrr lol. Im super anxious to meet her and hold her and give her all my love. I hope she waits till Monday tho, they're having 4 events at the beach where the hospital is plus construction in some areas. Mind you there are only 2-3 bridges to get there so traffic is horrible! Been having a couple of symptoms that lead me to believe something will happen soon, clear outs (sorry tmi), losing bits of plug, nesting, very faint cramps that come at different times n not everyday but haven't experienced them throughout pregnancy. Thats about it hehe. 

I hope u ladies have a lovely day.


----------



## karenh24

Hey Helen yes im at new cross x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

I'm doing OK dehydrated apparently cervix hasn't changed despite contractions so that's good just fx for extra days now oh and we are snowed into the hospital so that's fun lol


----------



## Twinkle 3

sweet have they said why you have started with contractions? its so good that your doing well. im praying for you :)

tink its so strange how you spent all your time keeping little audrey in and now shes too comfy to come out :) you have done so well :)

even though bed rest is slightly uncomfortable im hoping it can get me to atleast 24 weeks. im praying it will :) 

nice to see all of you ladies are doing well


----------



## Twinkle 3

sweet i know what you mean about the snow aswel i cant beleive it hasnt stopped snowinh yet :)


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Not sure why.the contsctions there not sure if there contractions or irratiblity at the mine as there not changing my cervix but I do know my stitch failed, I was bulging beneath it at the back so that will have been what caused the original pain with having too much pressure placed on my cervix


----------



## Twinkle 3

i dont like the thought of the stitch failing, bless you. on the upside though atleast your cervix is changing anymore. hopefully you can keep going for a few more weeks


----------



## Craigswife

Sweet, what a shame your stitch didn't work for you, but it's positive there hasn't been a change in your cervix. 
We're 
down south (M4) area and we woke to snow too, a proper covering, we were really surprised! It's just about stopped now though.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Sweet hope and pray all goes well.


----------



## Agiboma

@sweet i know the feeling about tvc stich failing mine also did @25 weeks, had my son he is now a very mischevious 31 month old. For this pregnancy whre i made it to term i had a TAC stitch put in.
I know about the snow its still very cold and snowing in Toronto, spring is suppose to start like today go figure.
AFM just waiting till tuesday when ill meet my princess more blood work and bp check on monday as some of my level are high.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

It is a game but I was funneling and short when it went in apoRently my cervix is still high and quiet long and in only 1-2 cm dilate so that's good news and everyones hoping we can keep it that way as long as possible

I'min sheffield and public transport and taxis have stopped I'm very grateful I was blue lighted last night here and I'm in the safest place for him originally doctors weren't going to move me and wanted the stitch straight out managed to convince them to leave it in and transfer me rather than waiting for him to be born and transfering seperatly 

Contacrions have stopped again for now :)


----------



## TLM21

agi 3 more days! so fun!!! :happydance:
sweet glad about no cervical changes, it's good that they are closely monitoring everything :flower:
tink any day now hun, can't wait to hear all about it
so sorry some you have to deal with snow, bet it's pretty, though
here is been hot the last week, which makes being on bed rest surrounded by pillows a little bit hotter. at nite it cools to 74°F (23.5°C), but the other day it climbed up to 93°F (33°C) during the day...
between weather and hormones it's fantastic, lol :rofl:
btw hunger levels have been going up and up so.I'm driving.e veryone crazy... :haha:


----------



## karenh24

Hey everyone your going to get sick of me lol sometimes i get a feeling like baby is pushing on my bowels n bladder do any of you ever feel like that.i feel pressure that makes me more aware of my bowel area but not like i felt when i went into pre term labour last time, i don't feel like i need to push.sorry if its too much info but once i have been to the toilet i feel fine until it happens again.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lizzie when is a cerclage usually removed in a twin pregnancy


----------



## Craigswife

Karenh24, my baby feels like its trying to break out sometimes! I often think I'm desperate for a wee, but when I get to the loo there's a tiny trickle! I think because they have lots of room still they can move around into any position they fancy. Sometimes mine pushes outwards and my tummy goes rock hard, I worry a bit in case I'm having tightening, but sure it's baby. Gosh everything's a worry isn't it!


----------



## karenh24

yh everything worries me.just hope my 1st cervical scan goes well and im aiming for 24 weeks


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craig's wife I feel exactly how you describe :)

Iv forgot what it feels like to have a nice wee that emptys my full bladder lol.
I feel busting then there's the slightest trickle. I'm also scared in case im having tightenings I get the hard lump like you say but it isn't my whole stomach it's like a baby shape at the bottom. The weirdest thing I get I think is movement really low in my lady bits or bum, it feels like my baby is going to poke its foot out as its that low! 

And Karen I do feel pressure in my bum it makes me feel better when I lay down

All joys of pregnancy :) I wouldn't change it for the world though it's just scary with having Invompetent cervix. I never know if there normal symptoms or not x


----------



## karenh24

hey twinkle i agree its so scarey i just think im driving myself mad thinking that everything that happens is something changing where it shouldn't.just praying to god that i can get to a stage where baby is viable


----------



## Craigswife

I'm focused on getting to 24wks too, twinkle as you described the hard lump is one sided and I remember it with my son, but it justs feels weird. It's true though, that you don't know what's normal and what's a sign of something going wrong! 
I was wondering though, how much water are you drinking each day, I'm trying so hard to drink plenty and not get dehydrated. I'm just managing 3x500ml glasses and the odd cup of de-caff tea.


----------



## Twinkle 3

im praying i make it to 24 weeks aswel ladies :) seems so far away but yet so close. i wish some one could knock me out until then. im going to feel a huge sense of relief and happiness when (well if) i make it to 24 weeks.

i have two cups of tea a day and about 4-5 tall glasses of water, i also take one to bed with me at night and drink a bit each time i wake up, its probably why i go to the toilet so much through the night! im paranoid im not drinking enough and going to dehydrated


----------



## karenh24

i've been paranoid about keeping hydrated as well because lately i've been so sick i couldn't even keep sips down but the midwife didn't seem too concerned but ive been worried abt getting a uti, i woke up feeling so much better today i've been drinking water all day


----------



## TLM21

karenh I do get pressure sensation when I have to have a bowel movement, I take a stool softener, to try not to push hard and make any situation worse. so many things.... 

I remember reading a while back that Lizzie said a glass of water per hour, so that is what I'm trying to do. everyone seems to think I'm drinking too much, but better safe than sorry. I drink about a 20 ounce (600mL) bottle every 2 hours. I'm in the bathroom all day though.

today I feel the Baby's head real low, which scares me, but I suppose that as long as there is no odd pressure when laying or any change in secretions is all part of the course...

maybe I will write a book after all this, no topic off limits... lol


----------



## HelenGee

Karen- I had all of the pressure symptoms you are describing from about 8 weeks with my 2nd pregnancy. I think it is more of a slack pelvic floor issue and nothing to worry about. Often a weak pelvic floor and ic go hand in hand, but thé pelvis floor issue is not dangerous, it just feels horrible. It will ease as your baby gets bigger, and by that point the ic will be taken care of with a stitch. 
My consultant at new cross was Helen Sullivan and she was great, although I had to fight my way through understudies to get my concerns taken seriously. She does the shirodkhar stitch and, from what I can gather, her success rate is good. I visited maternity triage at least once per week between 21 and 36 weeks! Whilst at times I felt like an oddity because of the stitch, and some midwives were very curious about it, I was always reassured and taken seriously. There was also a midwife called Kate, who was involved in the hospital's study of pre-term labour, and she saw me many times, she was kind, reassuring and knowledgable. Good luck x

Tink- we got married at what was the Wyndham Miami beach resort, out on the beach. It's changed names now, it's next to the Eden Roc and Fountainbleu. We went there and holiday one year and decided it would be perfect for the wedding, on the beach, not too "cool" but with loads to do around Miami. We often daydream about returning, money won't allow at the minute, but we seriously miss being there- chilling out, eating, drinking and relaxing. Oh and shopping! I did some serious credit card damage at Lincoln Road Mall &#128087;&#128576;


----------



## Tink_0123

HelenGee said:


> Tink- we got married at what was the Wyndham Miami beach resort, out on the beach. It's changed names now, it's next to the Eden Roc and Fountainbleu. We went there and holiday one year and decided it would be perfect for the wedding, on the beach, not too "cool" but with loads to do around Miami. We often daydream about returning, money won't allow at the minute, but we seriously miss being there- chilling out, eating, drinking and relaxing. Oh and shopping! I did some serious credit card damage at Lincoln Road Mall &#128087;&#128576;

Lol. Im familiar with that area. Back in the day I used to go to that beach where the eden roc is, I would park in the public lot right next to it. Im giving birth at the mount sinai hospital pretty close to there. Lincoln road shops are great, even just to walk around. Miami beach is no joke when it comes to money tho, everything is very expensive as its the beach area. Hopefully you can return one day. They've done a lot of new construction and things have changed a bit in that area.


----------



## Tink_0123

Just a little update.. This morning I lost a large amount of plug, like nothing I've ever seen before in my personal experience. Its still clear, not blood tinged, but think it might be that start of something. Also, been having some mild cramps here and there and quite a few bh's. Im not sure I'll make it to my induction date :shrug:


----------



## TLM21

super exciting news tink, pls keep us posted. 
hugs your way! 
:happydance: :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Come on, Audrey! :happydance:


----------



## Hope2302

Wow tink, baby might just be making an early appearance than we thought. If so, all the very best.x


----------



## chocolatecat

@faibel-hoping all goes well with your consultant.mine would have done a stitch but I wanted the best, initially I wanted a pre-pregnancy Tac, so had to see a specialist. Ended up with a tvcic from Prof Bennett in London. Got a referral,but needed to phone him to sort it. Also talked to Nick Wales,seemed very nice too. Both will see you I'm sure. Worth calling both for a chat. Must admit the research says a stitch doesn't help with twins, BUT I would want one in your circumstance, but most doctors follow protocol.

Sweet, I'm crossing my fingers for you. Currently downstairs from.you in Sheffield's triage. 5am, snow all around and it's full: ( not painful.contractions, but about 5 min's apart, so I want checking. Not massively impressed tonight, MW is not at all.sympathetic or helpful.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yay! Can't wait to hear about Audrey already.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Audrey! We're waiting for you Audrey but don't come during traffic hour. We don't want daddy's nightmare to come true. Tink get ready and enjoy!!! Hugs!


----------



## chocolatecat

Tink, Hope you're labouring well and Audrey appears soon!

sweet, Hope yours and mine stay put a lot longer yet.
Had some cocodomol but not don't anything so heading up to Rivelin Ward for a IV and pecadin. (?) Cervix looks fine though and tightening less frequent and not as strong.


----------



## HelenGee

Good luck Tink xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Iv got really bad pressure in my bum today, low kicks like baby's kicking my bum and he's just not giving in. Feels like he's going to fall out of my bum i have back ache and I don't feel good :( I'm so scared.. Once again :(


----------



## karenh24

Thank you for all the info HelenGee.im under tracey vanner she seems to be good, did any of you ladies pack a small bag in advance with just a few bits in for in case you did have to go in for the stitch.i was talking to my husband yesterday and he said he would be so worried he probably wouldnt be able to find any of the things i need if left to him, so he would rather i packed it myself in advance


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Hi chocolatecat very small world in also on Rivilen 2c contactions seem, to have stoped for now very sleep tho had lots of pain killers hope yours stop x


----------



## chocolatecat

I'm 5c! I presume you're on bed reSt? I'm allowed up, but desperate to sleep but the others are nattering! Wish I had a room! Maybe pop by and say hi later if you like? Though I admit it would be a bit weird. If you do get up for a walk, I'm tall and blonde and 33, purple.night shirt and pink bottoms. Hugs!


----------



## Tink_0123

Hi ladies...

Hope, congrats on reaching 36 weeks :happydance:

Well, nothing happened lol.. Audrey was acting strange last night, she kept pushing down really hard, woke me up like at 12 am but no cramps. I felt like she was on my bladder so went to rest room twice, two more chunks of plug came out (sorry tmi) and then she apparently wore herself out and went to sleep for the rest of the night. But I think something might happen soon, I hope hehe..

Agi, maybe you're right and we'll have our girls the same day hehe..
Two more days, bet u cant sleep with excitement among other pregnancy related things :haha:

Chocolate and Sweet, hope everything is ok.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

I'm doing good :) still no change doctors are hopeful I can ,Ake it another 2 weeks, was good to meet chocolatecat :) hope you get to go home soon hun, doctors are thinking of transferibg me back to donny in a few days depending on cot space ect not sure how I feel but if they feel its for the best then its all good, so that's me for now just watching and waiting


----------



## Twinkle 3

So happy your doing well sweet :) your doing amazing :) hoping you keep ypur little one in for a few more weeks


----------



## Twinkle 3

Tink go for a long walk and see if you can get things moving :) hope you get to meet your baby girl soon :) losing your plug sounds promising though, I lost my plug with my little girl but it was bloody on the same day I had her


----------



## HelenGee

Hey Karen
I was under Dr Vanner with my first preg but I never saw her as there were no complications. She did, however, discharge me after my stitch placement. She seemed thorough x


----------



## Agiboma

@tink well i hope things start up again
@hope congrats on 36 weeks, YEAHHH for taking home a baby this time around
@sweet glad to hear things are settling down
AFM im just here waiting till tuesday more bloodwork tommorrow feet are so swollen, bp a little high, but overall im excited.


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, so is today the big day you've been anticipating??? I hope it is :happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

:wave: Hi ladies! 

I have been stalking on here for a while and have read so much about all of you! I just wanted to finally post and say how excited I am to see each and every success story on here, and looking forward to the 2 new babies this week :)

Lil about me: I am 26+4 with b/g twins and I dont have a stitch, but I my CL is 1.8cm and have been placed on strict bed rest. i"m scheduled to start steroids tomorrow in case the babies come early. Hoping to bake these kiddos as long as possible.

Hopefully there is room for another on here!:blush:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hi blucky im carrying twins as well boys


----------



## Agiboma

@blucky :hi: welcome
@dayday congrats on 28 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Tink_0123

Blucky, welcome!! Wishing u loads of luck for those babies to stay put many more weeks :flower:

Day, 28 weeks woohoo!! You're doing great hun!


----------



## karenh24

ohh thats good Helen, sounds more reassuring to hear that you also had her, when did you find that you needed the stitch in and did they do it the next day?


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone
sweet and chocolate hope everything is ok, I think it was so cool you were able to meet. :thumbup: keep us posted on any changes.
agi two more days! 
tink maybe less than that for you! 
day congrats on 28 weeks, that is awesome!
hope congratulations on 36 weeks, you must be excited!
blucky welcome, you will find a group of great, very informative ladies in this threas
congratulations on twins and past v day :thumbup:
hugs to everyone


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

She's home.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

6 pounds 5 ounces


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yay prayer


----------



## TLM21

that's great prayer, nice weight! she looks lovely, enjoy!


----------



## karenh24

Beautiful baby prayer :)


----------



## Agiboma

@prayerful all that hair and those cheeks she is so lovely!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi blucky! Welcome!

prayer that's awesome news, she's sooooo lovely!!!

was lovely to meet sweets. What were the chances?? You have a great positive attitude, keep that little boy cooking honey. 
I'm still here. Cocdiene seems able to slow and stop them, but they come back when that wears off. On call Dr said he wouldn't give me tocolytics as I've already had steroids. But my super lovely consultant has said they have to if I need them. So far I havent needed them, would rather save my 'lifelines' until really needed. Then she ended up popping in to see me anyway, despite not working today. She is really so special. Need to think of something amazing to get for her to say Thanks!
But my God, how noisy is this Ward!!!.not slept all day (only got 2 hours last night). Seriously, who listens to action films on full blast on an open Ward?? So many explosions!!!!
will pop by in the morning to say hi again sweet x


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations on getting Missy home prayerful, she's just gorgeous :)

Sweet and chocolat - sorry to hear you're both in hospital I hope you both keep those babies cooking for a little longer. You're obviously both being well looked after :hugs:

Tink and agi - wow ladies, not much longer to go, so excited for you both :)

Hope and day - great milestones ladies :happydance:

Twinkle - hope you're doing ok, I know it's scary but hang on in there you're doing a great job cooking that baby :hugs:

To all the other ladies hope you're all well. Ruben and I are doing fine, he has reflux and is on gaviscon now with comfort milk and so far so good. He's only been sick once since Wednesday and is eating much better slim confident that he's putting weight on. He's hopefully getting weighed on tuesday so we'll see then.


----------



## Hope2302

@ blucky, welcome. hope your babies stay on as long as possible
@ Tlm, I am chuffed
@ prayer, wow! Thank God she is home. I am happy for you.
@ day, congrats on 28 weeks
@ maybe, thx. How is ur lil man?


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Karen,

It's not an inspiring story to be honest. I had a brown bleed from 6 weeks onwards, it lasted a day but would happen every week, turns it was my mucous plug slowly disappearing, which I didn't know, abdominal scans showed everything to be fine. Then I had awful back passage pressure from 8 weeks, I saw my gp, an out of hours gp and my midwife, and again was reassured that all was normal. What they weren't telling me was that it could be prolapse/pelvic floor related. I went for my 12 week scan at new cross, which I moved forward as they had it scheduled for 15 weeks &#55357;&#56896;far too late for the nuchal scan. I raised the issue of ic with the consultant I saw there- he was standing in for Helen Sullivan, and please excuse my language, he was the most arrogant, dismissive, rude **** I have ever met. He refused to even send me for a tvu, even tho the auxiliary there suggested it. He had delivered my first, lucky me, and as far as he was concerned there was no issue, despite the fact that my first ended in a section because of his position. I told him I wanted an elective section this time, and he refused, telling me it was up to him and not me. I left the room in floods of tears. I still haven't filed a complaint about him, but I really want to. 

By 14 weeks, I had awful back passage pressure, I could barely walk. I visited maternity triage at 16 weeks and they did an abdominal scan, showing all to be ok. By 18 weeks I had had enough and went to the midwife, who dismissed me again. So I booked a private scan with a consultant in Solihull, and my fears were confirmed. My cervix was short, but not funnelling. As my 20 week scan was 5 days away he suggested that new cross follow it up then and he recorded that in my notes. I called new cross to pre-warn that I would need a tvu, but as they were renovating the clinic area, my call wasn't answered by the right person, and a midwife told me just to come to my appointment as normal.

When I got there, I handed in my notes, and a midwife came back out to see me. She said she had spoken to the consultant on on that day, and that as my 20 week scan had essentially already been done, there was no point in me doing it twice, so I should go home. By this point I was in floods of tears. I was told that they were sure it was nowhere near as dramatic and urgent as I was making it out to be and they would send for me for a repeat tvu within the next week. By this point I was getting hysterical and hubby and I refused to leave without speaking to a consultant. The midwife lied to the consultant to get us in and he begrudgingly did a tvu. He was so quiet when he did the scan, he didn't say a word just ran out of the room. He called Helen Sullivan to see if she would to a stitch on me, which she said she would. He set and told me it was unlikely to work and that it wasn't my fault, I couldn't have known. By this point, my hubby was holding me back from hitting him, I was absolutely screaming at him. 

I was told I found stay overnight if I felt safer doing so, and my stitch was done the next morning. Helen Sullivan is not the most optimistic when giving you the stats, but she was honest, empathetic and kind to me. She also does stitches which are v successful. At one point she left the room as she was crying, she could see how devastated I was. I knew that if I had got to see her from the very start, the care would have been so much better. She actually said that there are a few doctors she doesn't trust, and if I had seen any of them on one of my many triage visits, she would repeat the procedure. 

If you don't feel comfortable with the wait and see approach, you can ask to change or get a private scan. My stitch went in at just 21 weeks, Helen S told me she likes to get them in earlier than that, usually around 14 weeks. May I ask why they haven't gone straight for the stitch for you?

Sorry if that story worries you. It certainly isn't my intention, once I weeded my way through the crap at the hospital, the care was excellent, but it took far too long. Don't be afraid to speak up and ask for more if you don't think they are doing enough. &#10084;


----------



## HelenGee

Sweet and choc - your names make the perfect Sunday night for me! Hoping it all calms down and the babies stay baking nicely. Thinking of you xx


----------



## HelenGee

Prayer- your baby is gorgeous!!! Well done for getting her home xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Chocolatecat I spent l night on labour ward on my way back to revlin soon feel like a yoyo in being put in a side room tho apparently this time. Hope you are feeling a bit better this morning x


----------



## baby_maybe

Helen I had a similar scenario to your when having my dd3. Even though I'd had an emergency stitch the pregnancy before we'd moved by the times was of again and I had an awful consultant who went for the 'watch and wait' approach rather than stitch me electively. The only problem was that when funnelling was noticed at my 20 week scan she wasn't there and the consultant on call still refused to do it and wanted to send me home. I did the same as you and refused to leave the hospital as I knew I needed the stitch put in. He did eventually agree and tried to lecture me on how dangerous it was at 20 weeks, however I shut him up when I told him my last one was done at 24 weeks on bulging membranes and had carried me to 32 weeks! Anyway long story short, I stayed overnight and had the procedure the next morning, dd3 arrived at 40+6, just to prove that emergency ones can be very successful! Thankfully the consultant I had left before I had dd4 and the one I've had the past two times now is very proactive with putting in elective sutures, my last two have gotten me to 41+3 and 39+3 and two healthy babies so I'm obviously extremely grateful for that :)


----------



## karenh24

Thank you for that Helen.Dr Vanner doesn't want to stitch me unless needed because its possible that i lost my baby due to a really bad uti, even tho the way it happened match up to typical ic. i've got my 1st cervical scan 2mro and i think that if anything has changed even slightly i'm going to ask to be re-scanned again next week to see if its got any worse before i demand the stitch.at the moment she only wants to scan me every 2 weeks so i'll see how i get on 2mro


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Karen,
I think you are right, don't be worried about disagreeing with them. For what it's worth- my appointments with Helen Sullivan were always on a wed morning. If you don't like what you hear and want a second opinion, ask for an appoint with her the next day. She will be busy, but she will be there in the clinic. It's not bullying, it's just knowing that the options are there and not being afraid to stand your ground. With hindsight - I should have asked for tvu's at many points, I just wanted to hear that everything was ok, and I was temporarily reassured when it was. The point you are at now is still good for stitching, Helen Sullivan told me on the day after my stitch, that even 2 weeks earlier, at 19 weeks, she would have felt much more confident. 

It does help to have a plan in mind, just so you feel more in control of it all!

Good luck!
Xx


----------



## karenh24

Thanx Helen will let you know how i get on xxx


----------



## chocolatecat

Nice to see you for breakfast sweet. Keep him cooking. I'm home now, in bed with pussy cats as barely had any sleep. Important thing is the tightenings have stopped and she's staying put for now! Thanks for the well wishes everyone x


----------



## Craigswife

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well and cooking those baby bumps!
This a light hearted and rather amusing story. Ok, this morning I popped to our local Mothercare, huge store with a Clarks inside, hence my reason for going. Got my little ones feet measured, bad mummy, so wrapped up in myself and bump lately the poor little thing had gone up a whole size, so new shoes it was and i allowed myself a little look around Mothercare, ahhh, too cute!
Anyway I seem to have adopted this strange way of walking since having my stitch, I'm not in pain or discomfort but tend to walk like I'm so fragile and made of glass, or that I've had an accident in my underwear, lol!! Any how I caught sight of myself in a mirror and thought you crazy crazy women! As if my stitch would fail or baby fall out just because I walked normally!! I'm sure the shop assistants thought I was a bit odd or planning on shoplifting!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Ha ha, I think I remember doing the same CW! Glad you could enjoy a look round mothercare though! Waiting till a bit further along for that treat! Dying to get some cute outfits from Tk Maxx too. But since hubby would rather I didn't walk anywhere much it's easier not to be too tempted!


----------



## HelenGee

Ha ha CW! I did the exact same "ice skating and need a poo style walk" on a flash visit to Tesco. My poor little boy had to wait til the baby was born for his new shoes, I really didn't trust hubby's taste, not helped by his colour blindness either!

Karen- thanks! That would be great if you would keep us posted. I don't know what the limit is for a stitch at new cross. I was 13mm and funnelling when they did mine:wacko:


----------



## karenh24

omg Helen that seems short to me i'd be in a panicking frenzy by then, im not letting it get that far, if i get anywhere near 20mm i want that stitch.when they looked at my cervix when i had my dating scan it was 46mm x


----------



## HelenGee

karenh24 said:


> omg Helen that seems short to me i'd be in a panicking frenzy by then, im not letting it get that far, if i get anywhere near 20mm i want that stitch.when they looked at my cervix when i had my dating scan it was 46mm x

Yes, it was too short and far too close for comfort. The day I went in and refused to leave without a tvu, the previous length recorded on my notes was 20mm. At that point they were happy to send me away without a tvu. When the measurement was so low I was furious with them for not responding to my concerns earlier. 46 mm is a great length. Please don't think I'm trying to scare you, just want you to be prepared so that your stitch can go in as early as possible x


----------



## karenh24

No don't worry your not scaring me, actually making me more prepared for what i should expect and how adamant i need to be x


----------



## faibel

Hi All,

Hope everyone is cooking nicely!

Quick question regarding the progesterone. I've had some brown spotting on and off for a few day (not a lot) but had another scan to check and all ok at min. Should I start using the progesterone while spotting? (just got the pescription today). Any suggestions? Obviously I can't ask consultant, might phone GP tomorrow.

Thanks x


----------



## Tink_0123

Faibel, I don't have an answer to your question, but hoping you get an answer soon so you can start using the progesterone without the spotting concern.

Agi, tomorrow is the big day.. I'm so happy for you. GL tomorrow sweetie :hugs:

Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

*Ladies with Twins*....

Did I see where you've had the Shirodkar or TVC ? Have any of you had a regular Mcdonald stitch?

Reason I ask is that I had a mcdonald stitch and it worked with Amelia. It worked well. I see that for some of you, that stitch didn't work. I guess I'm wondering if the mcdonald stitch will work again A. for a singleton and B. if I find out I'm with multiples.


Anyone have any idea?

FYI I don't think I'm pregnant this cycle and I'm okay with it. I went in knowing that an IUI wouldn't work right away. I'm patient and actually like spending time with all of you as you get your little miracles and am enjoying my own here until our little surprise happens. In the meantime I thought I'd ask this question. Will a Mcdonald work with twins?? The Dr.s here won't perform any other than that one. The one that DID the shirdokar no longer works in the area anymore. He was driven out of business.

Also, what about triplets? How well would a stitch hold triplets? Have there been any women in this forum with triplets who've gotten through the end with 3 babies? Little story here:

My husbands co-worker, a nurse at the hosptial found out she's 10wks pregnant with triplets. She's using the same meds and IUI as well as the same fertility specialist. Doug almost pooped his pants. :rofl: Obviously it's unlikely because I'm 10 years older than she is but I do wonder what "would" happen if we were having multiples. 

Twins have put my mind at ease because several of you ladies in here have gone to have beautiful twins. How could someone have triplets with an incompetent cervix? It just scares me a little bit. I guess I shouldn't be going there until it happens but I like to prep my mind. You just never know. Any thoughts from those of you with multiples?

Faibel, I'd call your gp as well. I'm not quite sure how to answer your question.


----------



## DAYDAY24

I have a McDonald with twin


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

I had a McDonald and it lasted me from 17-29 weeks. My stitch was still in place I just went into preterm labor


----------



## ShelbyLC

MA - WTBmyBFP carried triplets on a stitch. :thumbup:

I never had a stitch, so can't help more than that.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

DAYDAY, How has it been so far. I see your 28 wks which is GREAT! Have you been on bed rest the whole time? Can you share your experience?

Shelby, please forgive me, I'm not sure what WTB means. :rofl: I know what BFP means. It sounds good...I think. :shrug: :lol: 

Prayerful, I had a McDonald as well with Amelia and we got to 38wks and that was with scheduled C-section because she hadn't turned. I guess I was wondering if you have the Mcdonald stitch and it worked once, will that mean it "should" work well again? Then I was wondering if that specific stitch would work with multiples if it were to happen. Looks like the answer is yes for both twins and triplets, though I'll wait until Shelby gets back to help me decipher the code. :lol: I'm so tired that maybe my brain isn't working as it should. Haha

Thank you ladies for responding. I really appreciate it! :hugs:


----------



## Hope2302

Agi, all the best today. I do hope and pray everything goes well.x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Mommy's Angel said:


> Shelby, please forgive me, I'm not sure what WTB means. :rofl: I know what BFP means. It sounds good...I think. :shrug: :lol:

WTBmyBFP is her username. The WTB stands for 'want to buy', she said so early in her pregnancy journal. :thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

@ hope thanks hun im very emotional about this right now was clearing out space on teh memory card only to see pictures of my DS when he was born, so small tender and hooked up to every machine possible :cry: made me weep and then i though of how far ive come and most likely will avoid this faith again. Anyhow ladies i am off now to have my little girl will update once i can.
Luv you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck today agi, I'm sure everything will go perfectly and I can't wait to see a pic of your gorgeous little girl :)


----------



## TLM21

agi wish we could all be there with you today. can't wait to see pictures. everything will go perfect hun. 
hugs and positive vibes
oh and you know you will be in our thoughts all day


----------



## karenh24

Good luck and congratulations Agi u made it. I didn't sleep all night last night just thinking about my cervical scan today


----------



## wunderful78

Yay agi ;)


----------



## Tink_0123

Agi, wishing u loads of luck today! Cant wait to see some pictures of that gorgeous baby girl. Will be thinking about u two :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Wunderful, how u been?? Ur almost 34 weeks, thats amazing hun. :happydance:

Hope, when is stitch removal again?? Sorry pregnancy brain is working against me here lol.. Hope ur doing well!

Prayer, hows Missy doing? What is everything like at home with her arrival?

Lizzie, hope ur well.. Havent heard from u. 

Sweet & Chocolat, how are u ladies feeling??

Baby & Ich, how are those precious munchkins doing??

Hoping everyone is doing well and still cooking those babies..


----------



## Twinkle 3

good luck agi :)

hi ladies iv got another question for you all, is it just be or do any of you feel a tingle in you lady area constantly mine feels so strange. i get like a pressure and a constant tingle. dont know if its the stitch pulling as my bumps growing as i feel like im going to go through a growth spurt but also my baby is low down and kicks me in my bum so dont know if its the pressure of the baby and the stitches pulling. its such a strange sensation


----------



## baby_maybe

We're doing good Tink, thanks. We've had the health visitor round this morning to weigh Ruben and the little fatty is now 9lb13oz!!! The doctor will be pleased with that when we see him tomorrow I'm sure.

Any more labour signs Tink?


----------



## Craigswife

Agi, how exciting you've reached the end of your journey and will finally get to meet your beautiful baby today. What an amazingly special day for you. It gives us ladies in our mid second trimester real hope! Looking forward to seeing the pictures soon!

Twinkle, i was told that with the increased blood flow your 'lady bits' can feel a bit throbby, mine have from time to time, but not in an uncomfortable way. Some people can feel their stitch, although as yet I haven't, but again Im told its like a pulling sensation, perhaps this is what you are feeling. Do you only feel it when you're standing, or is it all the time? Im not being much help, but know how these niggles play on our minds. If my memory serves me right you have a lovely midwife that sees you every day??? Perhaps you could ask her. Somtimes everything inside feels heavy and it almost seems to happen at the end of the day, so I always try and lay on the sofa for the whole evening and it eases. Its that same worry, not knowing if its normal pregnancy niggles or something to worry about!

Karenh ~ hope the cervical scan goes ok today, let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed for you!

Hope everyone else is having a good day xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Twinkle try not to worry if your stitch was pulling you'd know about it it hurts a lot x 

I'm doing OK bit bummed out stl contacting and no change to cervix which is good but I keep breaking down not sure how long I csn keep this up, transfering back to donny is a no go a) I'm not stable and apparently they want bean to be atleast 28 weeks to condider it, hospital staff are lovly oh is refusing to leave at night and we have spa side room so he's camping on chairs to sleep. 

AGI gooduck today x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks ladies, 

CW it's like a constant tingle that I feel all the time, I'm getting alt of pressure, it isn't painful but just reslly annoying more than anything. My mum seems to think I'm over analysing everything far too much but the sensations are hard to just ignore as I don't know what normal or not, I think I am aware of my stitch as sometimes i can feeling a sharp pain or pulling but nothing too worrying.
My midwife is off today but she will be here in the morning so I'm hoping she will be able to answer a some questions for me :) iv got a long list lol
Hope your doing well :)

Sweet hopefully it isn't anything to do with the stitches as its not painful just really strange feeling. I hope your ok, you sound as though your doing well at the minute, even though you seem a little fed up but on the bright side your little one is still inside and each day will make a huge difference, fingers crossed you get to 28weeks and beyond :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

I apologise for the spelling mistakes hopefully you can read my posts knowing what I was trying to write lol... I don't get along with touch screens!!


----------



## Craigswife

sweet, sorry you're feeling a bit low, I think being in hospital gets you down, its so noisy and hard to get any sleep and being there constantly reminds you about your troubles. I was put on bed rest in hospital in my last pregnancy and found it really tough going.Its lovely your other half wants to be there with you, all the problems in my first pregnancy brought me and my husband closer together than ever, even on the really bad dark days we'd just face the world together and somehow it all seemed a bit easier. 
Glad there are no changes in your cervix, so hopefully your little one plans on staying in for a bit longer. Hope the days pass quickly now so you can reach 28wks, its within reach for you!

Twinkle ~ glad you've got a list for your midwife, thats the kind of thing I would do, lol! I think a bit of pressure is probably quite normal, if you think you have a baby growing inside you that is probably about 1lb in weight, so thinking about it that way you would probably feel some pressure I would like. This is only my logical thinking, so I may be wrong, Im sure someone will be along soon to be able to shed a bit more light on it!


----------



## Tink_0123

Baby, glad to hear you guys are doing well. Ruben is such a fatty hehe, glad ges putting on weight quickly despite the reflux :thumbup:.. Cant believe hes going to be 1 month old on Thursday, time is flying by so quickly. 

I'm still losing chunks of plug and having clear outs (sorry for the TMI) but thats all for now. Tbh im waiting on my waters to break first rather than going into labor lol. Perhaps ill make it one more week to my induction.. Who knows! Babies are unpredictable :)


----------



## baby_maybe

I know how you feel. I had a week till my induction when my water broke. Although it was booked for 40+2 and he arrived at 39+3. I don't think you'll make your induction date, I think little Audrey will arrive sometime in the next few days :)


----------



## Tink_0123

baby_maybe said:


> I know how you feel. I had a week till my induction when my water broke. Although it was booked for 40+2 and he arrived at 39+3. I don't think you'll make your induction date, I think little Audrey will arrive sometime in the next few days :)

I hope she arrives soon, waiting one more week to meet her sounds very distant despite having waited already as long as I have lol.. I'd rather avoid the induction all together but in a way I don't mind it bc it'll be a bit more of a controlled environment. For now I have no choice but to keep waiting lol


----------



## lch28

Hi everyone! Im so sorrry i havent been active on this board. I rarely find time to come on here and when i do its on my phone so i rarely post! Maybe during Jonathans nap i can catch up on everything! How is everyone?!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Mommy angel I was on modified bedrest until week 19 when cervix shorten to .7 put in hospital on week. 23 for bedrest till week 27 ceevix still same now at home on bedrest 

AgI praying everything goes well im so happy for you!!

Hope all other ladies are doing great.


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone
so great when I get to hear those babies doing so well.
this morning I went to the lab to do a 3 hour glucose level and after fasting for a bunch of hours I couldn't even finish the glucose drink, it was so thick. I did manege to drink more than he half when I think suddenly my blood pressure crashed, felt dizzy, turned pale all there in the lab... after of I think 5 or 10 I felt better, but they didn't want me to continue, so now I have to go back either tomorrow or Thursday. I'm still nauseous, and great with a bunch of glucose in my system. I don't even date to eat anything with carbs...
well I will give it another try... we'll see


----------



## Tink_0123

TLM, hopefully all will go well at ur glucose test. 30 weeks tomorrow, omg where has time gone! Your pregnancy is flying by :happydance:


----------



## karenh24

Hi ladies need your input please.i had my cervical scan today and it has shortened to 31mm from 46mm im quite worried now and wanted to know what your lengths were at this stage.
im more worried because all i've been doing is resting, i hardly go out, spend most of my day lying down on the sofa because im so scared so even with rest its shortened.i've got my next appointment in 2 weeks


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi karen at 16weeks my cervical length was 5cm, my consultant said its worrying when it gets to 2cm. did you speak with your consultant about youe worries? if your not satisfied ask for the cervical cerclage for peace of mind x


----------



## karenh24

yeah i did speak to her and she said if it gets anywhere near 2.5 then she'l stitch me.i would like the stitch in tho i'd feel alot more secure with it in x


----------



## Twinkle 3

If I was you, have a think tonight then ring her in the morning explain your really concerned and you would like to opt for the stitch in now before any more changes happen as its already shortened, don't feel bad about going against your consultants advice, it's your baby, your Cervix and your choice. The stitch does sound like the better option instead of letting it shorten and then having an emergency stitch x


----------



## karenh24

Thank you for the advice Twinkle i will be having a think about it tonight x


----------



## TLM21

karenh I did have stitches at 13.5 weeks. I was doing a lot of resting and around week either 16 or 18, can't remember it went from 4.5 to 3.4 so I guess the changes are normal. I would definetely insist on getting stitches, just for a little peace of mind. it may or may not change in a,couple of weeks still, but I still don't get the wait and see approach, my anxiety will kick in at unbearable levels.
again we are all different, definetely keep resting and if possible think about it and talk to the Dr.
sorry you have to go through such stressful time
hugs


----------



## karenh24

Thank you TLM. Thats what my consultant said it could get longer but if it did get shorter at my next appointment she would stitch me.i am worried now, think i'd like to be re-scanned next week, makes me so paranoid


----------



## TLM21

tink the month of march has moved by a little faster than February, hopefully April does to. 
I just talked to the Dr which told me to not do the glucose test like that anymore. just to get a fasting and eat,a nice sugary breakfast and check in 2 hrs at the lab. French toast here I come... 
I will count carbs to make it similar to that awful drink, we will see on Thursday


----------



## baby_maybe

Tink - you feel the same as I felt when I knew induction was a week away. It seemed so far and even though I was grateful to have got to term again by the time I was 39 weeks I was really really ready to meet him :)


----------



## Tink_0123

Tlm, glad u dont have to drink that awful thick stuff. Good luck, hopefully ur sugar levels come out fine. March has slipped by me, cant believe next week is April already.

Baby, I know its all mental and my anxiety grows by the day. I still feel like everyday is gonna b the day, but now that i'm 38 weeks I look at it more in a way of "when is it gonna happen?!?" As opposed to before in earlier weeks that I would live in a panic wishing nothing would happen lol.. I have my OB appt tomorrow lets see if ive progressed more than 3 cm or if ive remained the same.


----------



## lsh2010

Does anyone know if braxton hicks can affect a short cervix??


----------



## baby_maybe

Ugh that glucose drink is awful, I had to do our 2 hour test and it made me feel dreadful :(

Tink - yeah when you're in the 20-30 week range you absolutely dread anything happening especially before viability, then before you know it your term and wondering if the baby is ever going to come out. It's one of those ironic things about having IC, you spend most of the pregnancy wishing them to stay in and the last few weeks hoping they'll come out :haha: I can't believe you're walking around 3cm dilated and your waters haven't gone yet! You must have strong membranes is all I can say!


----------



## baby_maybe

lsh2010 said:


> Does anyone know if braxton hicks can affect a short cervix??

In my experience they never have done, I was plagued by BH for both of my last two pregnancies and they never made an ounce of difference to my cervix. If you're worried about it though, please get checked out even if its just for peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## Craigswife

Karen~ my cervix was generally 2.5cm up until about 23wks, it dropped to 2.2cm and funnelled and I was put on hospiral bed rest, I was told it was too late to be stitched, but I carried on to 28wks before my little boy arrived. 
I agree with the other ladies and opt for a stitch, that way you can be reassured that you've done everything you can for your baby. I was told that an early stitch is far better option and the success rate is higher. If your ob is considering it as an option why not lead her to the decision!


----------



## karenh24

thank you craigswife im definately going to have it done when i next go in im not going to leave it to its own devices especially not till its too late to stitch


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Karen,

My hubby has just reminded me of something- you can just walk into the maternity clinic at new cross now...there is definitely one on a Wednesday, which my consultant was usually at unless she was timetable in the operating room. You can just walk in, say you're worried by what you heard yesterday, and can someone talk through it with you, to give you peace of mind. You may have to wait, but it may get you your stitch sooner. The clinic starts about 9am I think. X


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agi the anticipation is killing me! Lol
Tink, since you're carrying for us you'll probably deliver on the 2. My husbands birthday is the 2 and we were betting our lady would be born then! That would be funny. Hope you're ok. Do some jumping jacks! Lol just playing.


----------



## Tink_0123

Baby, I agree with you on the strong membranes. I'm super paranoid about it, thinking every time I go to the restroom or get up from bed or chair they're gonna burst and nothing yet lol.. I guess the moment I don't think about it, they'll go and catch me off guard :haha:

Prayer, that'll be something really meaningful to have Audrey on the 2nd it being ur hubbys b-day especially since we've been saying I'm carrying for the both of us hehe.. I guess we shall if anything happens from now till then.. 

Hows Missy doing?? Does she like it at home? How is the big sister adjusting to life with the little sister in the house now??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! 

Wow is it ever busy in here. 

Agi, I can't handle the excitement here!! :happydance: Can't WAIT to see the baby. Can't WAIT! 

Karen, PLEASE don't wait another 2 wks. I think what Helen shared is AWESOME. I started seeing my length dwindle around 19wks with both my kids. The first was too late the second with Amelia they did emergency cerclage at 19wks after me making them monitor me WEEKLY.

Walk in that place that Helen speaks of and get that stitch dear friend. We HAVE to advocate for ourselves and our babies. Only WE know our bodies.

DAYDAY, thank you!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Mommy ur welcome. Jusr started looking at cribs excited but still nervous.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Baby, I agree with you on the strong membranes. I'm super paranoid about it, thinking every time I go to the restroom or get up from bed or chair they're gonna burst and nothing yet lol.. I guess the moment I don't think about it, they'll go and catch me off guard :haha:
> 
> Prayer, that'll be something really meaningful to have Audrey on the 2nd it being ur hubbys b-day especially since we've been saying I'm carrying for the both of us hehe.. I guess we shall if anything happens from now till then..
> 
> Hows Missy doing?? Does she like it at home? How is the big sister adjusting to life with the little sister in the house now??

Wow. I thinks we've gotten about 5 hours of sleep since Sunday. She doesn't cry but she grunts a lot. I nurse her but supplement by adding a fortifier when I give her a bottle with my milk. They want her to continue on it but I think we'll wean her off.. She gets uncomfy:( she drinks about 2 ounces every 2 hrs ( it was every three but she gets hungry) I tried increasing the amount ah she can go at least every 3 hrs but her tummy can't hold it. She's so sweet! Daddy is so mushy. She cries and he gets right up. Big sister is her bodyguard! She had the nerve to ask me if I washed my hands! Ha! Gosh I'm glad everything worked out.. She was super early. I've come a long way from my emergency stitch at 17 weeks. And to all that have one and worry.... Don't! My stitch didn't fail me, my fibroid did lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mommy's Angel

DAYDAY24 said:


> Mommy ur welcome. Jusr started looking at cribs excited but still nervous.

Funny, 28 wks was when I started peeking out and planning. It starts getting more exciting the further along and safer you start to get.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lol I have too and know I dont have that long since twins usually come early anyway so Im hoping to get to 36 weeks, my doc said she would be excited for 32


----------



## Mommy's Angel

It was exciting for 1, I'd imagine it's ECSTATIC for 2! :rofl: Will be great to finally hear the good news when they safely arrive! :happydance:


----------



## chocolatecat

Karen - agreed that a stitch is a good idea, but just to say my cervix has gone from 2.8 at 14 weeks up to 5cm then back down and up again. Changes of 2cm depending on the person and position of cervix. (,It can change, I had to walk round for a bit one time as it was in an issue position for measuring).as long as it doesn't got below 2.5 or funnel changes shouldn't mean much. However I do have a v high stitch, which I presume has helped keep my closed. Along with the progesterone. 

I'm wondering if all my contractions are due to my unicornate uterus or something you guys have experienced? 4 minute intervals but no cervical.changes, and not really painful. Seems too frequent to be braxton Hicks, but I don't really know???


sweet, Glad to hear he's still baking. Sorry you're so low. Let me know if you need anything bringing. 

Agi - Hope all is well 

Xxx


----------



## karenh24

Thank you chocolatecat, thats what the consultant said it could go back up but if it does go down more she'l stitch me so we'l see how it goes


----------



## sweetbuthyper

No pain today! Last painkillers were 4 hours ago, possibly going back to donny again :) just waiting on news now and possibly a scan


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies--I posted about a month ago when I was diagnosed with IC after my 20 week anatomy scan. Ended up in the hospital 4 cm dilated with bulging membranes. Even after much protesting, my doctors and the maternal fetal medicine specialists refused to do a cerclage because I was so far gone and the high risk of infection. I ended up having Lillian at 21.4 weeks.

I am taking a couple of weeks off from work to recover. All I can think about is my next pregnancy but everyone is telling me to give it time. I am not going to TTC for about 6 months but I want to have a plan. My doctors make it sound like preventative TVC's are very successful but I am reading a lot about women still needing to go on bedrest (at home or hospital) and still delivering early. I am trying to wrap my head around all of this. Any advice on this going forward? I feel very alone having a loss/diagnosis of IC because it is so rare and I really appreciate you ladies being so open and honest on this thread.


----------



## karenh24

hey ladies is it normal for me to feel the pressure constantly and to feel an uncomfortable pain everytime i walk around


----------



## Twinkle 3

bethneebabe said:


> Hi ladies--I posted about a month ago when I was diagnosed with IC after my 20 week anatomy scan. Ended up in the hospital 4 cm dilated with bulging membranes. Even after much protesting, my doctors and the maternal fetal medicine specialists refused to do a cerclage because I was so far gone and the high risk of infection. I ended up having Lillian at 21.4 weeks.
> 
> I am taking a couple of weeks off from work to recover. All I can think about is my next pregnancy but everyone is telling me to give it time. I am not going to TTC for about 6 months but I want to have a plan. My doctors make it sound like preventative TVC's are very successful but I am reading a lot about women still needing to go on bedrest (at home or hospital) and still delivering early. I am trying to wrap my head around all of this. Any advice on this going forward? I feel very alone having a loss/diagnosis of IC because it is so rare and I really appreciate you ladies being so open and honest on this thread.

Hi I just want to say I am so sorry for you loss, it's the worst thing a mother can to through, when I lost my baby boy last year I was the same as you, all I could think about was the next pregnancy, I didn't want to replace my baby boy but I just wanted a baby. I waited 8months to get pregnant again, after being told I could try again in 6. Incompetent cervix sounds scary as you already know the worst case scenario of what can happen with an incompetent cervix but it's somthing that can be overcome by the cervical stitch for example, like you say.

First of all, you are very much not alone, you will never forget your beautiful little girl and she willbe such a special part of your life.

Before you concieve again ask a lot of questions to your doctors, know exactly the care plan you want and have it wrote out and your care should prevent it happening again.

I am currently in a very panicked and worrysome stage of my pregnancy. My last one ended at 22weeks and i am now 21 weeks tomorrow, I now have a cervical stitch which I have found is holding well (Im praying it is anyway) but I am in a lot of achey pains and experiencing pressure which only relieves when I lay down, so I'm officially on bed rest until I reach a safe gestation. It's emotionally harder than I expected but Im hoping it will all turn out well in the end.

The cervical stitch procedure itself is a very straight forward procedure when done as a preventative measure, my consultant has said they are successfully and he's confident about them, a lot of women on this thread have had a lot of success with them, especially baby maybe who has had 4 (i think 4 is correct)
Which I think is amazing!

I have been told that the stitch is so strong and thick it will hold your cervix closed until removal if your problem is deffinetly IC.

I hope you will have great success aswel with a TVC.

I'm still a work in progress with my cerclage so im probably not the best person to be goving advice in the cerclage just get but I'm hoping and praying they work and I get to atleast 24weeks, I will be so happy if I do :)

I'm sure all the other ladies can and will offer better advice for you x


----------



## Twinkle 3

karenh24 said:


> hey ladies is it normal for me to feel the pressure constantly and to feel an uncomfortable pain everytime i walk around

I have constant pressure and pain in between my legs right at the very top, like an ache, I don't walk very much due to that problem but I'm guessing it's ok as I have told my consultant about it and also I complain to my midwife about it every time I see her, even today lol she dosnt seem to fussed and I am just told to rest if it relieves the pressure, so I do :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Yes twinkle you're right I've had 4. Haven't got time to post now as on my way to get the girls from school, but I'll post when I get back.

Bethnee - so sorry for your loss hunni :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sweet your doing so well, I just have a really good feeling that your going to make it a lot further :) I'm so happy for you.

I hope all the other ladies are doing well,

Tink any news yet on little Audrey?

Agi I hope your c section went well, I'm keeping an eye out for your update :)

As for me, I'm feeling a little better today than I have done for a week, I'm hoping I stay this way. My midwife thinks my baby is breach rather than head down now so I'm praying it's true and that the baby stays that way, relieving the pressure off my cervix. I have 3 more weeks until 24weeks, I am so anxious but determined to try and make it


----------



## karenh24

yh twinkle i stay lying down all day or try to, makes me less paranoid.


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello Ladies, 

Hoping everyone is doing well..

Agi, hope it all went well yesterday.. Looking forward to seeing some pictures of that beautiful little girl.

Today at dr's appt, bp was 142/90 and come to find out waters were leaking. So got sent to the hospital to be induced today. Im soooo excited to meet Audrey today.. Woohoo!! 

Ill update later.. Just freaking out a bit about the pitocin n contractions as ive never had any hehe


----------



## ShelbyLC

Good luck, Tink! I'm soooo excited for you! Come on, Audrey! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## karenh24

Good luck Tink x


----------



## TLM21

Yeeeeeee tink, so excited and happy for you and Audrey. can't wait to heaR all about it! hugs


----------



## Hope2302

Goodluck Tink! All the best.x


----------



## DAYDAY24

So excited tink cant wait to see pic of the beautiful Audrey


----------



## Twinkle 3

YEY good luck Tink. Don't worry you will be fine :) x


----------



## Craigswife

Exciting Tink, bet you can't wait to meet your little one! Hope it all goes smoothly and look forward to seeing the pics soon x


----------



## Agiboma

i had my littler girl at 38+5 we are both doing well she weighed 7 pounds 11 ounces will update full birth story once i get home thank you all for the support


----------



## Hope2302

Congrats Agi! Can't wait for the update.

I had my stitch removed today, It took all of 10 mins. I was allowed to go home soon after and the procedure was more uncomfortable than painful. So thankfully, that is another hurdle crossed. 
I hope everyone is doing great?


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agiboma beautiful! Very happy for you! :)

Tink! Yay! Teamaudrey!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats agi, can wait to see pics :)

Tink - yay, good luck with your induction, little Audrey is finally on her way :happydance:

Hope - wooo for stitch removal, I've never found them painful to take out either, having them put in was far worse in my opinion!


----------



## HelenGee

Congrats Agi! Well done xxx

Ooooh Tink, good luck! Xxx

Karen- hmm, pressure can be normal, it can be the pelvic floor struggling under the growing baby. Midwives are very quick to fob it off as pelvic floor related. I had it from 8 weeks and I found it unbearable, I couldn't walk. I would go and get it checked tomorrow if it concerns you x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Aww, all these babies are making me want to be pregnant again :blush:

Congratulations, Agi! And well done, Hope, making it to 36 weeks and stitch removal!


----------



## karenh24

HelenGee said:


> Congrats Agi! Well done xxx
> 
> Ooooh Tink, good luck! Xxx
> 
> Karen- hmm, pressure can be normal, it can be the pelvic floor struggling under the growing baby. Midwives are very quick to fob it off as pelvic floor related. I had it from 8 weeks and I found it unbearable, I couldn't walk. I would go and get it checked tomorrow if it concerns you x

Thanx Helen exactly what i was thinking i may go in 2mro just to get checked because i can't stop worrying


----------



## HelenGee

Karen - I don't blame you- I was too easily fobbed off by doctors etc, but the pressure was a nagging discomfort, it regularly had me in tears. I think at new cross you have to keep on telling them so that they do eventually react. They assume that if all's quiet, then all's ok. I honestly don't think you'll be reassured til your stitch is in, and if that means making a legitimate nuisance of yourself, then go and do it! I wouldn't worry if I were you at the moment, it's all being monitored. One thing I did notice is that they are very reliant on the info in your green notes. Conveniently, every medical professional I complained to about the pressure failed to record it in my notes until my private scan. So, everyone assumed it wasn't a problem for me as I hadn't seemed to mention it before. It's impossible to get them to record it retrospectively, so please make sure it is recorded. I'm do sorry you're having to go through this ridiculous rigmarole! But, at least they are already monitoring you, and that is half the battle x


----------



## TLM21

love all this great news :happydance:

agi congratulations, looking foward to seeing pics and reading the update. hugs

hope that is fantastic, stitch removal and 36+ weeks, keep us posted

hope everyone else is doing well

:hugs:


----------



## karenh24

HelenGee said:


> Karen - I don't blame you- I was too easily fobbed off by doctors etc, but the pressure was a nagging discomfort, it regularly had me in tears. I think at new cross you have to keep on telling them so that they do eventually react. They assume that if all's quiet, then all's ok. I honestly don't think you'll be reassured til your stitch is in, and if that means making a legitimate nuisance of yourself, then go and do it! I wouldn't worry if I were you at the moment, it's all being monitored. One thing I did notice is that they are very reliant on the info in your green notes. Conveniently, every medical professional I complained to about the pressure failed to record it in my notes until my private scan. So, everyone assumed it wasn't a problem for me as I hadn't seemed to mention it before. It's impossible to get them to record it retrospectively, so please make sure it is recorded. I'm do sorry you're having to go through this ridiculous rigmarole! But, at least they are already monitoring you, and that is half the battle x

Thanx Helen.I am being monitored but i don't think i trust my body enough to wait till the next scan, you know when something just doesn't feel right even when lying down it feels like i've still got a pressure there, the scan wasnt easy either she kept saying she couldn't see my cervix properly to measure it because babys head was causing a shadow, then she wanted me to put my hands under my bum to be at angle and i was lying like that for 20mins, eventually she said it defiantly not funneling at the moment but is looking short.i sometimes think i don't want to go in and im just being a nuisance but it is my baby that at risk and im entitled to have them check me over x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Karen your not a nuisance at all, I have been to the hospital tons of times,a few weeks ago I was convinced somthing wasn't right so I went Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, then Friday to see my consultant.mymotto is if it dosnt feel right make them listen, I see some one every week. I'm currently trying to get to speak to my consultant just so he knows I don't feel too good with pressure and aches.

If I was you, I would go to the hospital tomorrow, tell them you feel lots of pressure and you don't feel right, tell them Your high risk and ask to see a registrar or your own consultant and say you feel you need the stitch in ASAP. Make them listen, even if you have to exaggerate a little on how you feel.

The stitch sounds the best option :)

Don't worry though :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi lovelies, so sorry for absence - we've all had the lurgy :( Little Noah is the worst, rotten chest infection, my poor little man :nope: What have I missed? 

Agi, congratulations, saw that you've had your baby, well done honey :hugs:

Tink- good luck sweetie :hugs:

Lovely Helen - you're back, whats news with you sweetie. Great to hear from you :hugs:

Everyone, please let me know whats been happening. Day, you still ok? MA any news? Xxx


----------



## HelenGee

Karen- Twinkle has said it all- you are not a nuisance to them, it is their job to provide the best care, and if they don't know, they can't treat you. The nhs tend to just firefight, and not treat for the best long-term outcome. IMHO you shouldn't be feeling pressure, I never felt any in my first pregnancy, it is a symptom of ic and deserves to be treated as such. In ic pregnancies, the feeling of pressure is normal, but a stitch usually stops it from being a threat. 

Don't worry about going to the hospital and being adamant about what you want, it is your baby, the doctors won't have to deal with the trauma caused to you just because they decide to watch and wait. It really winds me up that they are so reluctant to stitch, of course there are risks, but it does work, and surely those odds are better than doing nothing. 

Give 'em some stick and don't even think about worrying about it! X


----------



## Tink_0123

Hey ladies,

I opted to have a c section. Audrey was born at 4:17 pm, weighing 6 lbs 15 oz and measuring 20 inches. Havent been able to see much of her yet since im in recovery. Will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## HelenGee

Hi Lizzie
It's nice to be able to post again! It's the end of term wind-down and I've given up planning and marking this week lol! I'm sure I'll be paying for it over Easter tho. My Dad's on the mend and has been given the all-clear. Hubby has lost his job tho, so I've been doing extra to help out, I'm knackered and missing the kids like crazy. Hopefully things will settle soon. I do wonder who decided that women's lib was a good idea! What I wouldn't give to be with the kids all day. 

The munchkins are both doing really well, give or take the odd bout of tonsillitis etc. They are both whirlwinds tho, I just love it. How are you and your brood? X


----------



## HelenGee

Well done Tink! Welcome Audrey. I recovered really quickly after my section, you will do just great x


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hi lizzie im ok week 28 yay do you know when they usually remove cerclage in twin pregnancy


----------



## Twinkle 3

Aww congratulations tink!! Cabt wait to see pics of little audrey :)


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Tink_0123 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I opted to have a c section. Audrey was born at 4:17 pm, weighing 6 lbs 15 oz and measuring 20 inches. Havent been able to see much of her yet since im in recovery. Will post pictures as soon as I can.

Wow tink! In and out!!! She sounds nice and healthy! Enjoy and speedy recovery. I hope everything was ok ( yiu said you opted for a c section). Hugs***

Agi speedy recovery!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Oh Tink, I hope you get to see her soon! Those 2 hours in recovery were awful for me. Congratulations on your little girl! :hugs:

My little girls turned 4 months old on Monday. I posted a long update in my journal, but here's the short version: Tegan is laughing, Britton is sleeping 12 hours at night (T sleeps 9ish). They both can stand if their hands are held for support. Tegan loves watching TV! I'm having a lot of fun right now playing dress-up with them!

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4413small_zps280bc6d9.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4487small_zpsf3131956.jpg

(T on left, B on right)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Aww they look so happy


----------



## TLM21

sorry for the message duplicate, not sure what happened.
OMG tink that was fast, I'm super ecstatic. I definetely wish we could all be there, I feel like we go through this journey all together even when we are miles apart. congratulations 
Shelby the girls are gorgeous and look so happy and healthy, continue to enjoy them. 
hugs and kisses everyone, keep baking


----------



## wunderful78

Holy wow .... Two new babies 
Congratulations tink and agi ;) 

Hope I think I read you had your stitch taken out ? Took ten mins ... Pheeeew I'm really nervous about this I haven't had the chance to discuss with my ob about this yet but a midwife mentioned I will get a spinal block again to get it taken out ;( 

My diabetes is going ok with diet , my fluid is at 18 and baby is in the 89th centile so I'm not sure if that is diabetes related or if my partners genetics are coming through with size , anyhow my ob said not to worry , ;) 

Sorry to read about your Loss bethanee so very sad


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this thread and I was hoping for some advice and support since many of you girls are going through or may have been through something similar. Yesterday I had my level 2 ultrasound and it went great. DH & I found out the genders of the twins, Baby A is a girl and Baby B is a boy. Both babies look great and are healthy so I am happy about that.

They did a vaginal ultrasound to measure my cervix and my cervix is to short. The DR said women where I am in my pregnancy should have a cervix with thickness of 30 and mine was only at 11. So I got prescribed a vaginal progesterone that I use before bed and it is 200 strength. I have to follow up with the DR next Tuesday to get my cervix checked again. I am hoping and praying that it will improve or stay the same. I am not on bed rest but I am taking it easy and refraining from :sex: for now. I am really scared about the threat of pre term labor and I know that if my cervix gets any thinner they will put me on restrictions next and possible bed rest. 

I have read about the stitching up of the cervix up until 24 weeks and leaving it like that until you go into labor, but I am hoping to avoid that if possible, It freaks me out. Although it is better then going into pre term labor of course. 

Have any of you girls had something similar to this happen? If you had to have the stiches in how painful were they to get in and leave in? Where you awake during the procedure, was it done with anesthesia? when they got removed how painful was it? Any suggestions or experiences with this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance girls!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

ShelbyLC said:


> Oh Tink, I hope you get to see her soon! Those 2 hours in recovery were awful for me. Congratulations on your little girl! :hugs:
> 
> My little girls turned 4 months old on Monday. I posted a long update in my journal, but here's the short version: Tegan is laughing, Britton is sleeping 12 hours at night (T sleeps 9ish). They both can stand if their hands are held for support. Tegan loves watching TV! I'm having a lot of fun right now playing dress-up with them!
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4413small_zps280bc6d9.jpg
> 
> https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4487small_zpsf3131956.jpg
> 
> (T on left, B on right)

Your twin baby girls are so beautiful and are getting so big!!! I love the pictures!! Their outfits are super cute!! :flower: Thanks for sharing!!:winkwink:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Wanna I would place myself on strict bedrest that is very short im also pregnant with twins


----------



## ShelbyLC

wannabeprego - Thank you! :flower: I never had a stitch so can't offer much advice. However, I do know enough to tell you this: if you are offered a stitch, TAKE IT. Lizzie carried twins to 38+ weeks on a stitch and I'm sure it would help you get to 28+ weeks. Progesterone will help but I definitely recommend putting yourself on bed rest if you can.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice girls!! :hugs: I really appreciate it. I am trying to stay off my feet as much as possible even though I am not specifically doing full blown bed rest. It is hard to stay in bed during the day when DH works because we have a dog and she needs to be let outside and everything, so during the day I have been camping out on the couch downstairs and it is really comfy, I spend most of the day on the couch with my feet up. I am just limiting myself to everyday regular stuff around the house and I have cut off my walking work outs completely. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that my cervix will improve in the mean time.

@Shelby, thanks for the story about the girl that had the stiches and was able to go to 38 weeks. Even though the stiches sound scary, I am thankful to know there is an option available to prevent pre term labor from happening.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Wow this thread moves super fast!!

wannabepreggo did your doc mention a stitch? I would def refrain from :sex: and take it super easy... you need to bake those babies as long as possible.

Shelby your babies are ADORABLE!!! Soo cute!

Tink and Agi Congrats on the births of your LOs! I cannot wait to see pics! 

DayDay my short term goal is to make it to 28 weeks...then 30, 32, etc. 

as for me... I had another cervical scan yesterday.... last Friday it was 18mm with funneling, and yesterday it was only 11mm with funneling :saywhat: and I have been on bed rest since last Wednesday and taking the progesterone suppository things. Cervix is still closed though, and he said it is high. So the doc was literally scratching his head trying to figure out what to do... said it was too late for a stitch (which I had assumed) ...so instead he put in a pessary and said he will check it again on April 2 (Tuesday). I also got the steroid shots for the twins, just in case. He left me with a lot of questions....

In general... I dont understand why some women are put in the hospital for certain lengths, and others are not...dont get me wrong, I would rather BR from the comfort of my home and not the hospital, but I have read where women have a longer cervix than I do and are in the hospital? Am I getting adequate care? are they being cautious enough?

I guess as long as I am not dilated or having contractions then I should be okay? The funneling worries me the most I guess... short cervix doesnt help, but I am more worried about the funneling. 

Does anyone have experience, or have heard about experiences with a pessary? I really want to bake these babies until at least 30 weeks.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Blucky my next goal is 30 weeks as well I was in the hospital for a month from 23 weeks till 27 my doc wanted me to get steroids there and also for a better gestational period. My cervix is .75


----------



## bluckycharmed

So you are at home with .75cm cervix? That makes me feel better....


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yes been that way since week 19 have a stitch too


----------



## wannabeprego

@Blucky, no my DR hasn't mentioned the stitch yet. I just found out about it by researching it online myself and finding out that it is an option. I hope it doesn't come to that thought because I am pretty scared about getting the stiches put in. Thanks for the suggestions and the advice hun. :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

DAYDAY24 said:


> Yes been that way since week 19 have a stitch too

When you had the stitches put in was it painful at all and were you soar after? Did they do it under anesthesia? Where you awake during the procedure? Can you feel the stitches now since they have been in for a while? Sorry about all of the questions but I really want to know how the experience was in case I have to have it done. Thanks in advance for any info you can share. :flower: Good luck, I hope you can make it even further into your pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

I had it done at week 13 had a spinal didnt feel anything during after had some cramping but pain meds worked well spotted for 2 days dont feel stitch sometimes a pulling feeling yes was awake


----------



## Hope2302

Congrats Tink, awesome news.
@ wannabe prego, welcome and all the best with your pregnancy. I am hoping you go all the way.
@ wunderful, was a bit nervous about the removal as I thought it would be painful but it wasn't. More like having a smear test. I never knew you could get a spinal. Asked my doctor if I would be given a pain relief but she said no. You and I are next :)
@ shelby, T&B are more gorgeous each time I see their pic. You are doing a great job.x


----------



## Craigswife

Shelby, they are the cutest babies! You must be one proud mummy!
Tink, congratulations 
Wannabe, I had a stitch placed at 14wks, a preventative one as I funnelled in my last pregnancy. I was really nervous about having it done but it was really quick, I had mine under a spinal which was also fine, the whole procedure took 15 minutes maximum. I had a few period type pains when the spinal wore off but these went with a couple of painkillers. I rested up for 5 days and then resumed normal life, but obviously taking things a bit easier. I can't feel my stitch at all, I would definitely consider having it done, as you'll read there are so many success stories on here. It was no where near as scary as I thought it might be!

Blucky, I funnelled in my last pregnancy and was put on bed rest, it was too late for a stitch, according to my ob (I was 23wks) and had no progesterone but managed to carry to 28wks on rest alone. I think the whole bed rest thing varies from hospital to hospital and dr to dr, in my last pregnancy my ob was very pro-bed rest but tended to have the "firefighting" attitude as Helen put it so well, he opted for the wait and see approach, which i hated, whereas the ob this time isn't into bed rest but is very proactive taking lots of precautionary measures. It is confusing and it's hard to know to do for the best??? But I try and do the bare minimum and get my feet up as much as I can, which is quite tricky at times with an energetic 4yr old!

Twinkle and Karen, how you both doing?

Day, 28wks, you must feel slightly relieved to get to that point, my son arrived at 28+3wks, he's done brilliantly and is currently jumping on my bed like a crazy one as I try and type this!!

Lizzie, sorry to hear you've had the lurgy in your house, hope everyone is on the mend soon. My husband took my little one swimming on Saturday and they both ended up with tummy bugs, so I've been following them around with anti-bac spray and bleach, I really really don't want to catch it, I've enough to worry about!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## karenh24

Congrats tink!
craigswife im doing ok i don't feel that pressure today, but i am going out later today so i'll see how that goes.
Helen pressures gone today, im keeping an eye on it through the day but i will make a trip to the hospital over the next few days, im going to push for a stitch, i know some people get through without the stitch but i just feel as baby gets bigger my cervix won't hold like last time x


----------



## Twinkle 3

I'm 21 weeks today ladies, hoping and praying that I can make atleast another 3.

How did all of you other ladies feel at 21 weeks?

Did you feel anxious, scared? Or did you know in your mind your would make 24weeks?

Im getting more achey as time goes by and the growing bump is getting heavy but I'm determined to carry my baby as far as possible :) 28weeks would be my ideal goal. I'm hoping I make it :) 

I feel like I can't get excited for my baby until I reach 24weeks, then hopefully I can start to calm down and sail through to 28weeks. That's my ideal plan but as we all know life dosnt go to plan so I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## chocolatecat

bethneebabe said:


> Hi ladies--I posted about a month ago when I was diagnosed with IC after my 20 week anatomy scan. Ended up in the hospital 4 cm dilated with bulging membranes. Even after much protesting, my doctors and the maternal fetal medicine specialists refused to do a cerclage because I was so far gone and the high risk of infection. I ended up having Lillian at 21.4 weeks.
> 
> I am taking a couple of weeks off from work to recover. All I can think about is my next pregnancy but everyone is telling me to give it time. I am not going to TTC for about 6 months but I want to have a plan. My doctors make it sound like preventative TVC's are very successful but I am reading a lot about women still needing to go on bedrest (at home or hospital) and still delivering early. I am trying to wrap my head around all of this. Any advice on this going forward? I feel very alone having a loss/diagnosis of IC because it is so rare and I really appreciate you ladies being so open and honest on this thread.

So sorry for your loss honey. Lillian is a lovely name. Your story is similar to mine, it's heartbreaking when they can't do anything, or won't :(
I also waited 6 months, though I admit, not be choice, but because I was waiting for a stitch then for the fertility treatment. We also looked into surrogacy during that time. Thinking of the future helped us a lot. 
A stitch sounds essential. I wanted a TAC, but ended up with a pre-pregnancy TVCIC (high cerclage, if place preprenancy they get go very high). I'm taking it easy this pregnancy, no BD, only walking for 15 mins at a time, limited activity in the house. Had some scares, by my cervix is still long. I have a unicornate uterus, which is now what's likely to send me in to PTL, rather than my cervix. But I'm 3 weeks further than last time and looking pretty good.
I wish you all the best. Check out abbey loopers on yahoo groups.

Congrats on the new arrivals Tink and Abi! :D

Sweet- keep baking! :D


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations Tink, can't wait to see a pic. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## faibel

Wow, two new term babies, thats great!

Twinkle - 21 weeks... keep going, your getting there.

Update : stitch is arranged, going in at 14 weeks ( in 10 days) and my consultant is also putting me on progesterone supps (didnt mention GP had already pescribed them!!!). Seems that she had a complete change of mind, although she has said that she can't be sure its the right thing, but we will fight all the way, so I feel like shes my side now! So fingers crossed all goes well. I've concentrated so hard on getting the stitch, now I'm scared of something going wrong at placement. Worry worry worry!

Thanks for all the advice and support. I made contact with two of the recommened consults in London and had it all lined up if my consultant didn't come good. I've been a lot more relaxed this week knowing that I had a back up plan.


----------



## baby_maybe

faibel said:


> Wow, two new term babies, thats great!
> 
> Twinkle - 21 weeks... keep going, your getting there.
> 
> Update : stitch is arranged, going in at 14 weeks ( in 10 days) and my consultant is also putting me on progesterone supps (didnt mention GP had already pescribed them!!!). Seems that she had a complete change of mind, although she has said that she can't be sure its the right thing, but we will fight all the way, so I feel like shes my side now! So fingers crossed all goes well. I've concentrated so hard on getting the stitch, now I'm scared of something going wrong at placement. Worry worry worry!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and support. I made contact with two of the recommened consults in London and had it all lined up if my consultant didn't come good. I've been a lot more relaxed this week knowing that I had a back up plan.


That's really great news hunni. Although there are risks (isn't there always though!) I always felt having the stitch was better than not having the stitch. Also there are and have been in the past several twin ladies in this thread who have carried to a reasonable gestation with the stitch in place, so to say they dont work in twin pregnancies is a bit presumptuous on her part.

Anyways just really glad she had a change of heart and has you booked in :)


----------



## karenh24

started a thread in 2nd tri but thougth i'd repost here because you girls will know more about what im talking about.
so girls today im very upset and can't stop crying,i lost my last baby at 22 weeks and now i have fortnightly scans on my cervix.im so stressed out and don't know if im doing the right thing, im just so overwhelmed, i feel i should push to have a stitch but i don't know.i've had my mum txting me saying to cook my husband a nice meal because he is stressed as well even if its not him carrying the baby.then i go on facebook and he has put as a status he needs tlc and everyones on there asking him whats wrong.we haven't had sex since i was 14 weeks due to the situation of my cervix.now everyone's going to say im neglecting him, his mum already thinks he doesnt get fed because his lost alot of weight (due to drugs a whole other story) i just feel like nobody is taking the situation of my incompetent cervix seriously and they jsut think i should be running around after him. im so sad right now :cry:


----------



## Twinkle 3

karenh24 said:


> started a thread in 2nd tri but thougth i'd repost here because you girls will know more about what im talking about.
> so girls today im very upset and can't stop crying,i lost my last baby at 22 weeks and now i have fortnightly scans on my cervix.im so stressed out and don't know if im doing the right thing, im just so overwhelmed, i feel i should push to have a stitch but i don't know.i've had my mum txting me saying to cook my husband a nice meal because he is stressed as well even if its not him carrying the baby.then i go on facebook and he has put as a status he needs tlc and everyones on there asking him whats wrong.we haven't had sex since i was 14 weeks due to the situation of my cervix.now everyone's going to say im neglecting him, his mum already thinks he doesnt get fed because his lost alot of weight (due to drugs a whole other story) i just feel like nobody is taking the situation of my incompetent cervix seriously and they jsut think i should be running around after him. im so sad right now :cry:

Karen I know how your feeling and I know what it is like to have mother in laws interfering and people having a opinion. Iv experienced it first hand.

First of all get the stitch, it will give you one less thing to worry about. You will feel a bit of relief knowing that you have the stitch instea did worrying if you need it, will it be too late etc. obviously you have a problem with your cervix and if it can help your baby get to term then great :)

Secondly don't listen to any body, you know your body best, if you feel you need t rest then rest, don't go doing anything to please anyone.. Remind people you are resting to help get your baby to term and that's your main concern. If they care as much as you do about this baby then they will understand. People should be looking after you not the other way around.

Thirdly me and my other half havnt done anything sexual for my full pregnancy. I'm 21 weeks so as you can see it was very long time ago, my other half asks and moans in a jokey way but I also remind him that I would rather do nothing until the baby comes as I'm puttin the baby first. It's not worth losing a baby for a minute of pleasure :)

Please don't stress, people should understand :)

I hope everything works out for you, I know it's hard but try and be selfish. Think about you and your baby


----------



## karenh24

Thank you Twinkle for your kind words x


----------



## TLM21

karenh so sorry to hear you are being pulled in multiple directions. you know we are all pro stitch, you are earlier in your 2nd trimester so chances of something going wrong are less. try to talk to your husband, I know it's hard for them to understand, they are definetely.from mars...lol sometimes we are used to doing it all and then some, for them it becomes like a chore taking care of us, that with not being able to have sex, like we are not going thru it too. I have someone cleaning the.house every other.week so he.doesn't.feel.like he has to do it all. the other day I arranged a massage for him by the beach so he could be relax. is your mom close by? can she come and cook four you once in a while or just get to go food from somewhere he really likes. sometimes I think it is crazy as we are going thru so much physically, mentally and emotionally, they are also worried and I think feel helpless. I feel after the massage he was more relaxed which in turn relaxed me. 
again I'm sorry anyone has to go thru this...
I have better days than others, hormones play,me sometimes...
hang in there hun


----------



## karenh24

Thank you TLM.we go to eat at his mums 3 times a week, somtimes on the weekend my mum will bring food round, just feel like im being attacked sometimes as other people just don't understand whats actually wrong.sometimes feel like my husband isn't as supportive as he should be or as much as he has been in the past.the reason i won't do anything like a massage for him etc is because i don't want to reward his bad behaviour he started taking cocaine after we lost out son (bad enough he already smokes cannabis) he promised me he stopped he recently started again he used my bank card to get some food shopping (i didn't mind) but then he emptied my account out to fund his habit, he now promises me again thats his stopped an i've made it clear this is his last chance.so it upsets me that im getting attacked and really its him thats done wrong


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Though I would update still in hospital bean is still staying put now contqvtions for over 24 hours but they won't let me go coz of bulging membranes, doncaster won't have me til 27 weeks so at least the weekend or beyond before going back closer to home, I am also llergic ro something here :( nice rash on piriton and dermotologist has been up she is giving me.various creams for various areas hope they help the itcching is driving me insane I'm also now on bed rest after being told most of the wwk I can walk if I want to leave my room its by chair now


----------



## HelenGee

Karen - you have done nothing wrong and his worries are nothing given the anxiety you've been feeling. Maybe when a doctor actually does a stitch and confirms ic people will take your concerns more seriously and pitch in to help, rather than interfere. You are doing everything you can to take care of your baby, there is nothing more important than that. You should be proud of yourself hun x

Until I had my stitch put in, my in-laws thought I was being plain lazy as I was resting as much as I could. I was due to go back to work after the summer hols and I asked for some help with our then 3 year-old, just before my ic was diagnosed. The response was ridiculous- "well, we're rather busy with cleaning and hair appointments this week, we have to fit it all in before you go back to work and we have to babysit." I could barely walk at this point, but as I had been constantly falsely reassured, they thought I was just shirking my responsibilities. They very quickly changed when I needed the stitch and went to the ends of the earth for us. 

You need supportive people around you now, your partner is grieving and so are you. Sorry - I'm on my phone and struggling to type. Vent on here, do whatever helps x


----------



## karenh24

Thank you Helen i've decided im going to go in to hospital 2mro and make them listen.do i just phone up triage and go from there?im not too sure how to go about it x


----------



## TLM21

karenh wow you are dealing with a lot. try not to listen to opinionated family, which may have the best intentions, but may not know how to be more supportive.
I can try to understand where you are coming from, but I bet it's really hard. keep resting and drinking a lot of fluid, be selfish, thinking first about your baby and yourself. I've learned to let other things go a bit... no sex for us since probably early in the pregnancy, I can't even remember. baby and my health comes first. it's totally ok that there are days you will feel stronger, other days you will cry, and be frustrated. focus on your main goal, and read books that can help view things positively, vent with us anytime you need to.
sending you hugs and good vibes.
:hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Good luck at the hospital Karen :) can't you ring your consultants secutary and ask to speak to your consultant. That's what I would do, unless you feel you need to be seen ASAP then go to triage x


----------



## karenh24

i don't have the number Twinkle and don't know if they would put me thru, my hospitals not brilliant in terms of communication, at least if i get to triage they can scan me before i tell them i want the stitch in x


----------



## Craigswife

Karen, you poor love. IC is so stressful, it's a silent condition which makes it even harder. Having the stitch should ease some of your anxieties. As the other ladies have said its important to rest, do what your body feels like to can cope with. Some days I feel fine and potter about, but on the days I don't I rest as much as possible. It's such an emotional thing to go through, especially if you've had a previous loss. As well as the emotions of IC there's pregnancy hormones on top to add to it. Dont be too hard on yourself, if you're having s blue day, accept its going to be a rubbish day and treat yourself kindly. Tomorrows always another day. I'm sorry your family are struggling with it too, because there's no visible problem it's hard for people to understand, I've encountered this too. Your other half is obviously worried about you and the baby and deals with it in his own way, even if it appears wrong. Men are driven by what's in their pants, my husband sometimes plays the pity card because we can't have sex, he was there when the ob said no sex, but still feels sorry for himself. I just think its tough luck and he can find other ways, if you get my drift!!!! Men are rubbish at times, my husband puts the rubbish out and thinks he's deserves an OBE from the queen. I feel guilty he does all the housework, food shopping etc, but I tell him it's not forever, in a few months we'll all look back and think phew glad that's over. 
As Helen said, always feel free to vent on here, we all completely understand and probably gave been through similar problems. Keep smiling x


----------



## HelenGee

Karen- call the hospital switchboard number and ask for maternity triage. I'm not sure what gestation you have to be to be seen in triage, but given your history they should see you there. I could never get them to do a tvu there, they did an abdominal ultrasound on me. You may find that they make an appointment for you for a tvu early next week. 

New cross are appalling at communication- the telephone numbers they gave to community midwives to distribute were all wrong. I had to call the switchboard every time. They were shocking and don't give you the telephone numbers of individual consultants' secretaries. That's why going to the maternity clinic and refusing to budge may be an option for you. Good luck x


----------



## karenh24

Thank you Helen it makes things easier knowing that you have been to the same hospital and know how things work.i will be phoning and going in 2mro, doesn't help that i've been vomiting again since yesterday, i think its just the worry and anxiety of it all x


----------



## chocolatecat

I'm sorry you're so unsupported Karen :( I can't imagine, especially as you've already had a loss, you're not being paranoid. 
Funnily enough I've sort of got a related, but opposite problem. Every is telling me to take it easy and rest up etc... which is fine, as I am doing my best. But stuff still needs doing. I'm not doing a lot, but i feel like a bit here and there is fine, and there's no reason for me not to drive 20 minutes to sit on someone else's sofa so I get out of the house. 
But everyone keeps telling my hubby off for letting me go out! Despite the fact he's doing sooooo much. He's running the business, keeping on top of the house work, fetching me tea and chocolate, doing the shopping. And he's really feeling all of this emotionally. He's desperate for our little girl to be safe. As for BD - not since August! I had my stitch in September and started fertility treatment straight away, so I was in the TWW by the time I'd healed, as we were too scared! 
I really want to be able to do something nice for him, but we've got no money :(
My mum is being great and comes once a week to help out, but everyone else is full of lovely (and much appreciated) emotional support, but sometimes all the "take it easy", "let hubby do it" is a bit much, as I think he might have a breakdown if he does any more!!! I think cause he works from home they expect him to do even more!

As my mum pointed out though, if I do end up back in hospital it'll be worse, so I should take it easy, and let some stuff slide around the house...but we have so many visitors, I just feel awful if it's a mess, and like they're judging him. 

Anyway, suggestions for nice things for me to do/give him would be appreciated!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

*Agi,* SO excited! Can't wait to see the baby.

*Tinks*....oh my heavens was that QUICK! :lol: Hello sweet baby!

Congrats to you both!


*Shelby*, that pic of the girls smiling MADE MY DAY!:hugs::kiss::flower: They are beautiful!

*BethNeeBaby*, I'm very sorry for your loss. So heartbreaking to hear. One that many of us have been through. Please take time to grieve hunny. I actually didn't start back until a year later. I was completely heart broken and couldn't breathe. It took that year to get some kind of normalcy though it never really IS normal after where we've been. I keep in mind that Jackson Jeffrey isn't dead, he's very much alive in Heaven waiting for ME. I am not walking away but walking TOWARD him in heaven where I will one day hold him again. Love to you sweet friend. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Advice needed ladies ?

I have aches between my legs and I mean uncomfortable aches really in the groin that feels like someone's trying to pull my legs apart. Feeling heavy in my abdomen. My consultant says only worry if I go into labour other Than that just rest and relax.

I find it hard to walk, I waddle like a duck and my other half now puts my socks on for me as I find it uncomfortable to bend over.

I have all the symptoms of sympthisis pubis disorder (SPD aka pelvic girdle pain) 

Do you think it could be tht or my cervix being understrain causing my uncomfiness x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Sound like spd twinkle could be babys head causeing pressure or. Bum try not to worry unless your having tightenings and or back pain that comes and goes


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks sweet, it's sounding like spd the more I ready up on symptoms but you never know. My consultant dosnt seem fussed and neither doesmy midwife. I'm just uncomfortable that's all.

Hope your doing well sweet, your amazing for keeping your little one cooking :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies what do you think about a baby shower? I was going to ask my doc about when she would think is a good time I can sit up lol


----------



## ShelbyLC

Day - I would think a baby shower would be safe any time now. :thumbup:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby I was just going to have something small at the house so I can still prop feet up on couch.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Day, your 28 wks as Shelby said it's okay anytime. I would think carrying twins may be hard on your back or to walk so you may want to keep it light, but your at a great place right now. :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yea thats why I just was going to have it at my home


----------



## chocolatecat

Back in triage with tightening. Took some cocodamol a couple of hours ago and they've nearly stopped. Just want to get my cervix checked before going home. It's even more busy than last time!
still they're getting to the point where they know who I am now!.
crossing my fingers it's the same as before, and nothing sinister.


----------



## Hope2302

@ day, yep. Now is a good time as you can sit and get comfy. Don't stretch it out maybe for about 4 hrs and back to bed :)
@ chocolate, fingers crossed for you. Hope everything is fine
@ sweet, hope everything goes well
@ twinkle, getting there. I am hoping its all uneventful for you. What you described like the other ladies have said sounds like spd.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey ladies I have another question for anyone listening really. I'm a little down in the dumps anyways because as I suspected I'm NOT pregnant. I'm at peace and actually depending on whether I have cysts on the sono tomorrow I may be going right in for another round. That's not what this forum is about so I'll change the subject BACK to my question.

Is there anyone with kids already who DOESN'T have help at home while your on bedrest? 

I'm a little upset tonight because a series of events have happened that took most of our emergency fun and savings. That being said, I had guessed that having a nanny come in our home @10.00 an hour for 5 hours a day for 5 days a week would cost us around 1000.00 a month. :wacko:

We DID have it in our savings until a huge emergency happened and our car expenses took on more than we had planned. (it's a story unto itself at the moment). 

So now we know that this is quite an expense for childcare in our home. He was going to cancel my sonogram tomorrow because of the expense and I just bawled my eyes out because I'm 39 in May. To quit now may mean that we won't have anymore kids. I get even more depressed seeing women get pregnant easily ....even those who probably shouldn't be parents that seem to pop them out like it's drinking water only for someone else to raise them. 

Not only does it take me longer to conceive but the worry just doesn't end there and goes into the second trimester .....wait for the stitch, pray for the stitch and PTL to stay away, hope no bacterial issues happen, etc. etc. 

We ended things tonight with him saying we'll go to tomorrows appointment see what happens and then deal with the financial aspect of a nanny when/if it happens.

I guess I'm frustrated and in tears here because the only ones that have any inkling of what I go through are in this very room. How hard it can sometimes be to conceive but then even harder to keep our children safe to term. 

I SO BADLY want just 1 more through conception and this hill that seems to come in the way has really put a damper on my mood. I was just hoping that someone in here is taking care of a toddler while on bed rest without much help at all. My husband will be at work from 2pm until midnight so I'd have to put my little one to bed and give her meals. We're all on one floor so there's no real harsh work. Neither of us have any family close by that can move here to help. So it would be just the two of us with a toddler. 

Does it sound doable to any of you? Any input would be appreciated as I think you all know what it's like to be on bedrest with a stitch. I guess I'm hoping beyond hope that this could still be doable if maybe I buy her a toddler bed low to the ground that she could hop in on her own and feed her at my own level. 

I need some major encouragement. I'm just so down after this that maybe I'm making more out of the situation than it really needs to be. 



Praying for those of you who are in the hospital tonight and those still working to keep those babies in. I think and pray for you all often and am so excited to share in your journey with hopes of VICTORY At the end. Your all AMAZING women. :hugs:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Hi Ma no experience just wanted to give hugs and say I'm sure thst its possible to lookafter your littleobe whilst pregnant just make sure there are lots of things that csn keep her busy, a low down bed sounds a good plan snd you could have picnics on your bed or set her up on a child hight table so she can seat herself for meals, I would have thought the Main issue is lifting and carrying her f you do everything possible to eliminate the need unvsure you will be fine :) 

Chocolatecat hope you are Back home now if not I'm on rivelin room 11 if you need a chat 

Afm I am definatly allergic to the sheets my fantastic mum is bringing Me new bedding later and then hopfully it'll not be long till the rash goes, in nearly 27 weeks so we now need to keep fingers crossed for a cot at donny so I can be moved closer to home 

Congrats in stitch removal hope and on babys to tink and Agi 

Sorry your having a hard time Karen hugs 
Twinkle hope your pain eases soon 

Anyone I've missed sorry and hugs hard to keep up on my phone


----------



## Craigswife

Hi MA, sorry you're feeling blue today. I don't know I can be of much help, but can offer a little advice based in my circumstances. I've got a stitch, but not on bed rest, but have reduced greatly my activities and get lots of 'bed rest' but basically lead on the sofa. I've got a 4yr old, my husband works shifts and although my parents are nearby I don't like to keep asking them for help, until we're st a point where we really need it. 
I try and keep a batch of meals in the freezer, my husband makes extra portions and freeze them, so can feed him and myself easily when my husbands at work. I try and do activities with him that mean I can sit down, such as glueing, stories etc. When I have a shower he climbs in with me, this works well. Fortunately here in the uk the Government subsidise nursery fees which means he can attend without tge additional cost, that really helps. The days I'm really struggling we watch DVD's and tv, he thinks its a real treat to watch tv in my bed!!
We seem to get by, ok there are days where I feel guilty and a rubbish mum, but I remind myself it's only for a few more months.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi MA I'm sorry to hear you have run into a bit if a problem and i hope it all works out for you in the end, which I'm sure it will. I'm a big beliver in what is meant to be will be, God always has a plan for us :)

I have a 3yr old nearly 4 as you can see from my ticker, it would Be a 100 times easier if I am truthful to be on bed rest with someone looking after her.

I am pretty much in the same situation as you with my OH he works 2pm until 10 so he's out of the house for meal times, bath and bed.

I coped looking after my daughter on my own easily until stitch placement so 14weeks. After I took it a little easier and stopped bathing her (my mum does now) and running around after her too much..she's very hard work and constantly wants to play games, her attention span for each game is about ten minutes, she asks for one thing after another so as you can see she's very demanding and hard work, basically a typical 4yr old :)

I had no help after my OH went to work until about 18weeks I would just ask my oh to dress our little girl, do us both some dinner then I wouldnt really need to do much until tea time and bath time so it pretty much worked until I got more achey and felt I needed to rest more,

Then at 18weeks till now i have had continuous help in the shape of my mum and OH. So I'm pretty lucky to have the help I have. I did find it hard looking after my daughter alone while on bed rest as with her being so active it was hard to keep up.

I still do things with my daughter such as jigsaws, read books and if you can get your little one sat snuggled down watching the tv with you or reading books for while with you then it will be easier :) I'm sure you can set up a routine that works for you. I don't really remember how 2yr olds are as it seems forever since my little girl was 2 lol but I'm sure you can find somthing that works :)

I stopped doing everything when I go too scared to move Im finding it Hard emotionally and physically so I asked for help until I make it to atleast 24weeks then hopefully I can slowly increase my activity when I feel at a safer gestation.

I try and incoorperate my little one in with my routine... For example, I will get her a drink when I have a drink, I will feed her when I eat , I use the bathroom when she needs the bathroom I go to bed when she goes.. Just so I'm not doing things twice :)

If there is a will there is a way :)

I think personally I need help from 18weeks to 24 weeks the most, Would it be beneficial for you to have help in the shape of a nanny between the weeks you need help the most? If money allows it?

I'm sure there is many other women though who have coped on bed rest with young children x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Hi MA, sorry you're feeling blue today. I don't know I can be of much help, but can offer a little advice based in my circumstances. I've got a stitch, but not on bed rest, but have reduced greatly my activities and get lots of 'bed rest' but basically lead on the sofa. I've got a 4yr old, my husband works shifts and although my parents are nearby I don't like to keep asking them for help, until we're st a point where we really need it.
> I try and keep a batch of meals in the freezer, my husband makes extra portions and freeze them, so can feed him and myself easily when my husbands at work. I try and do activities with him that mean I can sit down, such as glueing, stories etc. When I have a shower he climbs in with me, this works well. Fortunately here in the uk the Government subsidise nursery fees which means he can attend without tge additional cost, that really helps. The days I'm really struggling we watch DVD's and tv, he thinks its a real treat to watch tv in my bed!!
> We seem to get by, ok there are days where I feel guilty and a rubbish mum, but I remind myself it's only for a few more months.

I feel like a rubbish mum CW, I'm use to doing everything for my daughter and I have always took her places like to the lake to feed ducks, soft play area or swimming etc and I'm unable to do that now, I feel like she's missing out on me and lots of activities. I'm always layed down or at the hospital and I'm hoping it won't affect her too much, I too keep reminding myself that soon I can do everything with her again and I'm doing the best for our family and this little baby by resting :) I'm going to make it up to her when the baby is here :)


----------



## wunderful78

I felt like twinkle the 20-28 week stint of bed rest , I just missed hanging out with my daughter :( I lifted my bed rest a fair bit after 28 weeks but in saying that I don't vac mop clean shower baths or swim mow lawns nothing like that ... Just take my daughter to lunch or for a ride on her bike at the park , MA I didn't do it alone ... I have her in her school (daycare) 3 days a week the only day she is at home with me is Wednesday and Sunday ... Still now ! I think it's do able but my daughters personality would have made it hard for me to be strict about it , everyone in my family has sacrificed for this baby but that's what family is all about ... Hard for a young one to understand but !


----------



## karenh24

DAYDAY24 said:


> Ladies what do you think about a baby shower? I was going to ask my doc about when she would think is a good time I can sit up lol

Hey day my sister wants to throw me a baby shower but i really wasn't sure what time to tell her as in so far i've said when i get to 30 weeks but not knowing how far i could get makes things a bit difficult lol.i think ur at a good time for a baby shower.enjoy!


----------



## karenh24

Also wish me luck everyone will be going to the hospital later to demand my stitch, i can't go on like this i've got constant migraine from the worry.i had the worst backache of my life last night and actually wondered if things were happening that shouldn't be, but im ok


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, your daughter sounds like my son, he flits from one thing to the next, having a short concentration span. I find it quite tiring because I'm constantly trying to keyp him occupied while I'm resting, it is hard. Like you I used to do lots of a activities like swimming, soft play, the park etc. But like you I shall make it up to him. 
I do the same with toil eying, drinks etc so I'm only doing the trip once. He loves having a shower with me, so that makes life easier. I've found a local lady that will do my ironing, which also helps and I hate ironing anyway, lol!!

Wunderful, I know what you mean about missing your daughter, I miss the little adventures my son and I would go on, happy memories xx

Karen, good luck for this afternoon, I hope it all goes well. Stay strong in what you want and don't let them talk you out of anything! I'll keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## chocolatecat

Sorry to hear about all the drama Ma: ( I'm still crossing my fingers it works for you. As for the bed Reagan, you might not need it. In the UK it's rarely rcommended. Hopefully taking it easy will be enough. And you can maybe get a friend to help take your daughter out occasional?

I'm OK. Cervix fine and partus test negative, I.came home despite still contracting as they weren't going to give me any more drugs. Had a v patronising doctor, which didn't help. Made me feel like I was wasting g her time. All settled now though. Just been wheeled around the mall by dh in a wheelchair!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Timk? Agi? We know you're recovering but we HAVE TO see these babies!! The anticipation is killing!


----------



## Craigswife

Hey chocolate cat, how good does that sound shopping in comfort! Hope you have a lovely trip x


----------



## karenh24

well ladies i didn't even get to the hospital, contacted the midwife who told me to ring triage, phoned triage an they basically told me i have a stomach bug and they don't want to see me, just because she asked if i was vomiting.i can't even go to a and e just to get checked out because once your 16 weeks they tell you to go to maternity so now im trying to see if i can get an appointment sooner with the consultant but can't get through!!


----------



## HelenGee

Karen - I wasn't sure triage would see you- they just firefight and deflect whatever they can elsewhere. You won't get hold of your consultant til Monday morning. You could call triage back and insist that you need to be seen. I take it you mentioned your history. Otherwise, call the maternity dept first thing on Monday and ask for an appointment that day. This is what I meant by weeding through the crap; there is no point of call that is helpful and consistent until you get to 18 weeks or until you have a stitch in. The only other option I can think of us mums in Solihull, who may still be open now if you call them quickly x


----------



## chocolatecat

Craigswife said:


> Hey chocolate cat, how good does that sound shopping in comfort! Hope you have a lovely trip x

It was nice! though my bum got numb quickly, will take a cushion next time! It was very tempting to stand up and yell it's a miracle!!
They also have the electric mobility scooters...very tempted by those!!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

just a quick update I've been allowed home well I'm at my parents till Sunday so they can drive me back to Doncaster but I'm out of hospital :) sorry you didn't get a very understanding doctor chocolate, I think its more of a case they don't know what to do and rivelin wad heaving with people til this morning when the doctor came and discharged nearly everyone x


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrats on being home sweets


----------



## karenh24

HelenGee said:


> Karen - I wasn't sure triage would see you- they just firefight and deflect whatever they can elsewhere. You won't get hold of your consultant til Monday morning. You could call triage back and insist that you need to be seen. I take it you mentioned your history. Otherwise, call the maternity dept first thing on Monday and ask for an appointment that day. This is what I meant by weeding through the crap; there is no point of call that is helpful and consistent until you get to 18 weeks or until you have a stitch in. The only other option I can think of us mums in Solihull, who may still be open now if you call them quickly x

Helen- my mum works at the hospital nothing to do with maternity but she was at work and phoned them and gave them an earful and asked about why they wouldn't see me with my previous history.They agreed to see me did an internal said my cervix is long and closed but even they were puzzled about why my consultant hadn't stitched me said i would have to talk to her at my next appointment x


----------



## chocolatecat

So glad you're home/out Sweet! that's great! 

the woman I saw was just incredibly patronising. She did her job, so I shouldn't complain, but her tone was awful. She did say I could stay, but I didn't see the point, as I knew I wouldn't get much sleep. But she basically contradicted what my consultant said and when I asked why I was getting contractions she said 'oh some women just have an irritable uterus" which is fine, but some sort of explanation would have been helpful! I guess you had to be there!
I always worry that I'm wasting their time going in, but actually with a stitch surely the advice is always to get it checked out, so you're not risking tearing it out?
She sat and went through my history eg: IVF pregnancy, previous loss, IC, unicornate uterus, and now irritable uterus. all of those things are risk factors for PTL - so yeah, I'm scared when my contractions are painful and frequent! All I wanted was my cervix/stitches checking. 
Done now anyway, so hopefully it won't happen again and the partus test should indicate no delivery for at least a week :)


----------



## HelenGee

Karen- nothing surprises me with maternity there- I am fuming reading what you've written. I got passed from pillar to post, they even used the excuse that the reception area was being renovated in the maternity clinic, so the right person to make an appointment for me wouldn't be available. Your mum did exactly the right thing. I am going to be really honest now, I do think you should change consultants, they should have stitched you by now, or at least have one scheduled for you. 
Sorry, I know it's difficult to stick up for yourself when you are so anxious. They should have seen you straight away in triage, but they did the same thing to me a few times. In the end I got wise to it, and made sure that the first thing I mentioned was my stitch, and I'd tell them that I needed to go in. Some midwives are useless, and they turn away whoever they want when they are busy. I have called twice in one day, and the 2nd time they were furious that I didn't come in sooner, even more furious when I told them I'd been dismissed. After a while they got so used to seeing me there, they knew that they couldn't fob me off anymore. 

After your earlier post I was going to offer to take you there myself, but my eldest has got chicken pox and I didn't want to put you at risk. Sorry, I'm not trying to be over-bearing, I just know how great and how poor the maternity services can be. 

I take it they didn't do a tvu, at least they didn't just side with your consultant, but they should have offered you the chance to make an appointment with another consultant- they can access the booking system from triage. 

I'm glad all is ok for you tho, it is reassuring to know that nothing sinister is happening. You are doing so well, this is the most difficult part, soon your stitch will be in and you'll be so relieved. Don't give up and don't feel bad about being insistent. It's their bloody job and they really need to listen to gut instinct x


----------



## HelenGee

Chocolate- I'm fuming for you! How bloody rude. If they don't want to care they shouldn't be in a caring profession. I encountered this so many times, yet my consultant's advice was always to go in if I was concerned. Some staff were fab and checked me over, others were plain dismissive. At the end of the day it is surely in their interest for women to be more aware if the signs of prem labour and react to them. Surely, they would rather allay fears than deliver a prem baby. It is your baby, not theirs and what would they do in your situation? Rant over and glad all's ok for you x


----------



## HelenGee

MA- go for the fertility treatment, the rest will sort itself out. It is worrying, but the financial side of it will iron out. We had to sell my car, which considering I was on maternity leave and didn't need, made no difference. We've replaced it with a bottom of the range, but sturdy old banger! It does the job. 

Could your hubby take leave from work just through some of the 18-28 weeks, or could a relative come to stay to help for a few weeks? You wil not be able to lift Amelia, but she can climb onto your lap, or next to you on the bed. Showering instead of bathing is a great idea. It won't be easy and hubby will need to be organised with having meals ready for you both to heat up etc. It is for such a short time, and the end result will be worth it. I share all of your upset at missing time with your elder children, I was heartbroken, but Oliver adores being a big brother, he bursts with pride when we both pick him up from school, and loves telling everyone about his funny little sister. Go for it MA! X


----------



## karenh24

Thanx Helen when i next see the consultant and she doesnt agree to the stitch i am going to ask for another consultant.No tvu when i got there the staff were really nice its was the midwife that i was first on the phone to that just dismissed me but the one i spoke to 2nd was listening to my concerns, it was pretty quiet when i went in wasn't busy at all think some midwifes are just lazy.i appreciate your support your not overbearing at all x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

You ladies are AMAZING! :cry: thank you so much for all the input. I REALLY needed it. Especially from those who have been in my shoes. 

First, Karen I cannot even FATHOM going through what you are right now. I thought I had it bad with Amelia. I fought and fought with the Dr.'s At least they gave me something to shut me up. :lol: While I felt as though everyone was against me I at least had the option of moving on or at least DEMANDING I be monitored. 

It seems as though you are having to fight every aspect of this with the system. How FRUSTRATING. I'm with Helen on this. I'd find a new consultant immediately and get that stitch in. I'm SO PROUD of you for standing up for what your baby needs. If it's a matter of being a pain the butt before they'll do anything then I would go ahead and be that pain in the side!

Chocolate, how Appauling of a treatment! I have come across some nursing staff that shouldn't be in that line of work. In fact, when I had Amelia in the room I kicked 2 of the nursing staff right out of the room and demanded to be discharged immediately! Instead of having me out in 6 hours time I was out in an hour because I made so much ruckous. I fear that since that was the second time I made a big stink (the first being the negligence with our son) I'll be in the system as a "pita" Pain in the rump. :rofl: Whatever they need to know I mean business though! I hate to come across as a bully or jerk but sometimes where we've been...it's just not something we should be willing to put up with. Hugs to you sweet friend :hugs:


AFM: I just want to thank you all again. You've given me some great insight. The sonogram showed a huge cyst from this last cycle so I'm out for a few more weeks until it goes down. We'll try naturally this month (I guess anything can happen right??lol ) 

In this time, I'm going to take the time to unwind a little and also I'm going to juice a bit to lose some more weight. I've gotten my blood sugars down better than they have ever been. I'm going to take the next few weeks to start making some meals to freeze for bed rest and I'm going to take your advice about the most crucial weeks and maybe come up with a plan with my husband. We have nieces and nephews who are homeschooled. I'm wondering if my sil and niece would be willing to come up for a few short weeks to help out. We'd pay for room and board and give them whatever we have budgeted to keep for themselves. 

We'll see.

In the meantime I see this as God telling us to lighten up a bit for the month and we can start again next month. I think I'll also make an appointment for acupuncture and massages for the two of us. Luckily insurance pays for most of those so it's very little out of pocket expense and I think we could REALLY use a small stress relief.

So I'll use your advice wisely and start preparing foods and things right now while I can.

Again, thank you so much!

Rooting for all you ladies and also can't WAIT to see the new babies that were just born. So happy for you all! :hug: 

Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Those of you with older children, specifically preemies - when did they start teething? I feel like my girls are showing signs of teething (lots of drooling, hands in mouths, Tegan was grabbing/pulling her ear yesterday and Britton has what feels like a tooth coming up - but no fever, extra fussiness, etc). I don't know if I'm just being paranoid though? Because I am TERRIFIED of teething. :wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Shelby, it sounds like teething. The way it was said to me from the pediatrician is that they'll have days where the teeth are working up, then they will sometimes be fine, then more days of the teeth coming up and then cutting through. Amelia has the end of a cold right now and is cutting some molars. :wacko: Very clingy and whiney poor kid.

I was told that to tell the difference between ear infections and cutting teeth....ear infections will have high fevers with them and cutting teeth only has low grade fever to none at all. hope that helps.


----------



## wunderful78

Shelby my 30 weeker started at 7 months but I'm sure you realise all babies even termies are different :) it could very well be teething for your two babies ;)


----------



## HelenGee

Shelby- both of my children started teething at about 16 weeks, exactly as you described- buckets of drool, hands in mouth, pulling on ears and low fever. They cut their first teeth at about 5 and a half months. As MA said, it comes in waves, teeth push and then stop for a few days. It was prolonged for both of mine, and I can count the number of sleepless nights when I count their teeth. They are beautiful babies and it seems like they're right on track. I love the pics xxx


----------



## Craigswife

Karen, that's shocking what you have experienced at the hospital, changing consultants might be a good idea. In a way I wish I'd done that in my first pregnancy, my consultant was like a wet blanket, useless, but it's not till you're pregnant again that you're more informed yourself and able to push for what you know is right and having a different consultant this time who is very proactive confirms what I thought about the first one!. I hope you get some more positive news next week. 

MA, sorry this round of treatment didn't work. My son was a result of 6 years of TTC, stacks of clomid and 3 attempts of IVF. So after all that we hadn't been taking any contraceptives, thinking it'll never happen, well low and behold I fell pregnant naturally this time, so miracles can happen!!! 

Shelby, my premmie teethed at 9mths. Teethings tough going and it's usually on hindsight you realise why they were fractious, drooly and generally grumpy!!


----------



## Hope2302

@ shelby, my little one started teething at 8 months actual. From what you describe, they may just be teething.


----------



## karenh24

Thank you Craigswife and MA the support i get from this board is a blessing right now, i'd be so lost without you all. It is definately hard to get the treatment i deserve but im going to make sure at the next consultant appointment that i get exactly what i want x


----------



## wunderful78

;( I've been having bad pain in the top of my stomach (bump) about 2 inches above my navel, right in the middle ;( it even looks bruised ;( so I went to l&d they checked me with the speculum and did a ffn test which came back positive and my cervix is closed but my stitch is slipping ? They told me to return if I have bad pain from stitch or bleeding or leaking :// what is this top pain ? Is it just stretching ? Can I go to term even if I had the pos ffn ? Argggg only got to hold in 4 more weeks ...


----------



## DAYDAY24

I heard a ffn test can give a lot of false positive. 3 more weeks u will be full term it starts at 37 weeks . You going to make it and at your gestation they dont stop labor here in the U.S. so your lil one is is doing great.


----------



## Twinkle 3

wunderful78 said:


> ;( I've been having bad pain in the top of my stomach (bump) about 2 inches above my navel, right in the middle ;( it even looks bruised ;( so I went to l&d they checked me with the speculum and did a ffn test which came back positive and my cervix is closed but my stitch is slipping ? They told me to return if I have bad pain from stitch or bleeding or leaking :// what is this top pain ? Is it just stretching ? Can I go to term even if I had the pos ffn ? Argggg only got to hold in 4 more weeks ...

Wunderful I think sometimes it's just stretching, I was in a panic yesterday that I was in labour, I had and still have backache, aches in my bum and thighs. Also I have pains in the bottom right side of my stomach, they come when I move sharp or when Ipress on the aching area. Press your bump and if it hurts I think it's more likely to be ligaments... But atleast your at a brilliant gestation :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :flower:

Karen, I have just posted a visitor message to you hun. Sorry for delay, Easter and sickness has taken up so much time this week. Hope the message helps, please post here again if I can help further :hugs:

Wunder - I had extensive bruising and stabbing pains near my navel with the twins - it was due to the excessive stretching and skin damage. I wouldn't be concerned about it as a symptom at all hun. As for stitch slipping, that's not unusual for this stage in an IC pregnancy. It can and usually does still hold for weeks more atleast xx

Love and hugs to all


----------



## lizziedripping

MA - so so sorry sweetie :hugs: You're a lovely lady and wonderful mother who doesn't deserve these hurdles :hugs: I know that my situation is a little different, but please don't give up hope. As you know at 39 I conceived a couple of times, and even tho it sadly ended in miscarriage, conception as an older woman is definitely not impossible, especially when you have had a previous conception and pregnancy. 

Fertility is a bizarre and very unpredictable thing, and I have found that its when you let go of the idea altogether, relax and almost agree to 'close the conception door' so to speak that it suddenly and shockingly happens! You have had prior success which is a huge plus sweetie. At 39 you are definitely NOT yet near infertility so try to keep focused on that. 

As for child care if and when it does happen, I know that if I were to conceive again (40 now), and it was a singleton pregnancy we wouldn't have help this time around. My boys are soon to be 3 and it is possible to avoid lifting and carrying them so we would try to manage. My parents are now able to make occasional visits to help out so we would tryto make do. We don't have mountains of surplus cash, and an ever growing family and child care is not an immediate option. I would try to take things easy, li it my movements and entertain everyone from a seated position. It's only for 7/8mths and tho it may seem insurmountable to you at the moment, is totally doable. Theoretically with a stitch it is possible to continue functioning without total bed rest. Hope that helps my love, take so e time to heal and please lovely try to relax - it really, truly helps in the whole conception process :hugs: PS presumably you've been trying the natural way too?


----------



## Tink_0123

Hey ladies,

Hope you're well. I'm going home today with my beautiful princess. I will be posting some pictures later. Shes truthfully a Godsend, precious in every way. She was definitely worth waiting for.. Ill write more later once i'm home. 

Also, I want to thank all of u lovely ladies for qll of the support throughout these crucial months. Its been a unique experience for me and i'm happy to have been able to share my ups and downs with you all.


----------



## baby_maybe

Look forward to seeing those pics later Tink, congratulations again :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Aww tink! Love happy endings :)


----------



## lizziedripping

ShelbyLC said:


> Those of you with older children, specifically preemies - when did they start teething? I feel like my girls are showing signs of teething (lots of drooling, hands in mouths, Tegan was grabbing/pulling her ear yesterday and Britton has what feels like a tooth coming up - but no fever, extra fussiness, etc). I don't know if I'm just being paranoid though? Because I am TERRIFIED of teething. :wacko:

Could be teething hun, it can start this early tho all my kids were around 6-8mths before they got their first tooth. Don't be frightened by it, I never had problems with it. Lots of these symtpoms are put down to teething, but at around this age babies begin to mouth everything! Its an additional way of exploring their world and is a natural part of their development. Along with this they also start to drool lots. 

Also, they are also reaching the stage at which the immunity that you passed to them in utero has wained a little so they begin to pick up more bugs etc. often the resultant fevers and runny noses are attributed to teething, but are more likely viruses they will now acquire as their immune system works under it's own steam for the first time. If your girls are ever feverish and have a runny nose, it's probably down toa virus and not teething :) 

Apart from the large back teeth which erupt much later and sometimes are uncomfortable in the process, in my experience teething has created minimal fussiness :winkwink: xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Tink, how did I miss your BA :( Just searched like a mad woman through the last 8 pages (!!!!) and finally found your wonderful news. Congratulations, what a fab weight for 38ish wks! Well done sweetie, baby Audrey sounds lovely :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Helen, just saw your reply to my reply lol - this thread is crazy at the moment. So relieved to hear your Dad is all clear :) Sorry though that your hubby lost his job :( Any prospect of another one anytime soon? Bet he hates it as much as you do, men go a bit stir crazy at home in my experience ;) Hope things turn around for you all soon :hugs: You fancy a get together this summer? Xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Day, Twinkle, Faibel, all my lovelies - any news? Any questions? Xxxxx


----------



## wunderful78

My panic has subsided , thanks ladies ;)


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone
I have a question I'm currently at 30 + 3, find myself getting nauseous more frequently now, even vomiting (sorry tmi) sometimes. is that normal?
hope everyone is doing well
hugs


----------



## Hope2302

@ Tlm. I know it's possible to still get pregnancy symptoms in third trimester. I never got sick till my 3rd trimester and had all you've described above. I hope you are well? Moving along nicely Hun, welldone!

@ agiboma, I see you :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Tlm - it's common for women to feel queasy again in the third trimester so don't worry :) It's yuck, but harmless xx

Hope - how you doing? Xx


----------



## Hope2302

@ lizzie, I am doing very well other than a few aches here and there but I wouldn't have it another way. How are u and the the kiddos?


----------



## lizziedripping

Good to hear :) We're all good now thanks. When a bug strikes here, there are so many of us that it takes a couple of weeks to leave us all ;) Exhausted but thankful the little ones are feeling better. 

Can't believe you're so close now. Are you getting excited? Has it sunk in yet? Xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Lizzie,

Yes, we're ttc naturally and with IUI +Injectables. We're out this month with IUI, injectables but we'll be trying without (though I'm not so confident with a cyst but you never know). 

I have PCOS and a tipped uterus back to my butt. :rofl: The fact that I don't get a period unless given progesterone makes things a bit hard to predict AND I was told I never ovulated. Apparently I DO because out of nowhere 8 years later we conceived Jackson on our own. No period. 

Since we wasted so much time and with Jackson's loss we moved forward with fertility treatment. Had Amelia 2 years later (10 years of trying total). So we figured we'd go back to fertility treatment for one more. I think my body could only handle 1 more pregnancy with fertility treatment. That is through fertility means. If God so chooses we could have another through the natural route. It sure takes a while with the tipped uterus though. 

So I'm pretty at ease at the moment. I know we're on a time schedule where my age is concerned but it's not like I don't have my first living baby. We have her right here. 

At the moment she's learned to kiss so we're enjoying her hugs and kisses. LOVE IT!

Tinks, enjoy your little one!

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Hope2302

@ lizzie, it hasn't sunk in yet. Can't believe it but I am so grateful to have come to this point. Glad to know the crew are getting better.x


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello Ladies,
Finally have a moment to post.. got home around noon, but was settling in and went to do some groceries with DH while my mom stayed home with Audrey. 
Let me just say im in LOVE with this little girl, just everything about her is just amazing. I never would've imagined how much this feeling takes over you.. WOW!! Even DH who's been all tough this whole time has melted completely in her presence lol.. I love how he talks to her and tells her he loves her, holds her, feeds her, etc. I just cant get enough of him bonding with her, I love it!!

I'm recovering really well, my belly's gone down a lot, will take a picture tomorrow. I'm both bf'ing and ff'ing, sometimes I don't get a chance to bf so I pump to make up for it. Also, she's a great feeder, latches on to the breast right away and bottle too. 

Enough talk, time for some pictures. 

Being weighed 3/27
https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o770/Tink0123/IMG_1322_zpsfacf44a3.jpg
Swaddled, still 3/27
https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o770/Tink0123/IMG_1325_zps755fdb46.jpg
Looking Pensive, 3/28
https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o770/Tink0123/IMG_1344_zps74ab057c.jpg
Dreaming, 3/29
https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o770/Tink0123/IMG_1351_zpsc9544d84.jpg
First car ride, 3/30
https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o770/Tink0123/IMG_1355_zps6849071f.jpg


----------



## ShelbyLC

Tink, she's gorgeous!! :hugs:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Think she's fabulous!!! Oh and I live the car seat. Melissa has the same one lol! So so happy for you. Thes guys with their daughters are softies. :) mine won't put her down. Daddy's girls all day :)


----------



## wunderful78

Oh my how beautiful tink ;)


----------



## TLM21

tink she is so beautiful! super happy for the 3 of you, hugs


----------



## Agiboma

@hope congrats on term luv, i know how you are feeling all to well right now and it wont stop trust me of making it to term.
We just got home, had to stay a few days longer as my BP went up very high in the hospital, i will post pics once i get them from my friend who took them in the hospital.


----------



## Tink_0123

Glad you're back home Agi. Looking forward to seeing those pictures of ur precious baby girl.


----------



## Hope2302

Tink, she is beautiful

@ agiboma, thanks Hun! Glad to know you are home now. Waiting for those important pics.


----------



## baby_maybe

Awww tink Audrey is beautiful hunni, congratulations xxx 

Agi - glad to hear you're home, hope you're doing ok. Take care of you and that previous little bundle :)


----------



## karenh24

She's one beautiful little girl Tink x


----------



## HelenGee

Tink- Audrey is gorgeous! Absolutely beautiful!

Agi- glad you're home- what a massive day for you!!!&#128515;


----------



## faibel

Tink - your LO is gorgeous! Congrats.

Lizzie,

I'm still hanging in there, waiting for stitch next week. Feel like I'm huge, ppl are already asking when I'm due, feel rubbish saying not til Sept! I look at least 5mths already, crazy! The pressure is there all the time and I'm still having brown spotting (tiny amounts but there) not sure what thats all about??


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi Tink, congratulations on the birth of your little girl Audrey, she is beautiful. I wish you lots of happiness, enjoy her, she is so precious, it's so nice to hear that she's here and healthy after the hard pregnancy you went through. I hope my journey has a happy ending like yours :) it gives us pregnant ladies so much hope. I know you will be so busy now but hopefully you will keep in touch and let us know how you progress :) wishing you all the best.

Well done hope for making it to term youv done so well.

Hope all you other ladies are doing well.

As for me I'm just having lots of aches and pains all over my body, Especially at night time I feel like some one is snapping my legs apart. I'm hoping it's just spd and not anything to do with my cervix. I'm 18days away from steroid injections so hope this little boy can hang in there until atleast then :) we will see how I go though :) 
I'm coming up to 22 weeks next thurs it will be the hardest week as I lost my little boy at 22weeks last year. I'm dreading it but determined to power through up to 24weeks

Hopefully soon I can stop moanin and start enjoying my pregnancy :) just lately it's a hard journey to go through, emotionally and psychically but I have faith I can make it to the happier part of my pregnancy :)


----------



## Craigswife

Tink congratulations, she's really cute! Another proud mummy here, enjoy every minute of it 

Twinkle, it really does sound like spd, I have a friend who had it and your symptoms sound very similar. I understand how anxious you must feel approaching 22wks, try and keep your mind busy until you pass that point and hopefully you'll start to feel a bit more optimistic then. I'm just at the point where things started to go wrong last time, so feel apprehensive too. I get my steroids at 26wks, so another 3 weeks for me to wait. 

The last couple of days I'm absolutely shattered, no energy at all. I'm not working so lazing around at home, I'm asleep by 8pm on the sofa. I look really pale and my bump just feels uncomfortable, no pain or anything to feel worried about. I've felt great recently but my sparkle has gone?? I wonder whether the baby is having a growth spurt?? 
One more week until I reach my goal of 24wks, I'm looking forward to getting a few more weeks behind me and then I can start planning for this baby and enjoying choosing things for him/her. 
Twinkle's right in the fact that its a hard journey emotionally.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks CW I hope it's spd :) I'll Happily put up with the pain, it's worth it for my baby boy but the worry is hard. I just wish I knew for sure it is spd and not cervix related but the midwife and consultant don't answer that question as my cervix looked fine in the last scan. I havea other one in over a week to check again.

I'm going to take your advice and keep my mind busy until I pass 22weeks. It's the only way to get through it :) we should be having steroids about the same time then :)
Im hoping to get to 24 weeks too so then I can start planning for this baby. I daren't buy anything or plan yet as I am terrified, I don't want to jinx anything.

I Am just wondering If any one can answer a question?

If the baby's head engages early and is waiting to come out will the stitch hold the baby in?

I asked my consultant if the baby's head is down will it affect the stitch and he said no, he said the baby can't get out. He said the baby can't influence the cervix to open by its position but the cervix will open with contractions. So I'm hoping if this little boy is head down and trying to engage early then the stitch will prevent him coming out. Do you think that's right? I hope so :)


----------



## TLM21

twinkle my baby has been head down from about week 22, everything seems fine. the cl actually increased the last time. I did feel a little more pressure down there, but I guess that is normal. you will see, you will make it to 24 and beyond.  continue to stay positive hun


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I'm exactly the same as you, I don't want to do anything that might jinx it! I've got a few names in my head I quite like, but won't mention them to OH for a couple of weeks, I haven't bought a single thing yet, although had a browse in Mothercare last week, but it made me really paranoid after!! 
The only thing I have done is bought a cross stitch kit to keep me busy and my mind off my worries. I did one in my last pregnancy and added my sons name and date of birth at a later date. It's taken me weeks to decide to order it in case I jinx the pregnancy, but I need to keep my mind busy! I'm not usually a handy crafts kind of person, but gives me a project, I'm really bad at just sitting around, it's not me at all so takes some getting used to! 
You're really lucky you're consultant checks your cervix, mine won't, she doesn't see the need, she's that confident in the stitch. I'd like one for the reassurance.


----------



## TLM21

OMG hope you are at term, that is awesome! congratulations
cw you are at 23 weeks, keep up the good work!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Tink she is gorgeous! The miracle of life never ceases to amaze me! :flower:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Twinkle, I'm exactly the same as you, I don't want to do anything that might jinx it! I've got a few names in my head I quite like, but won't mention them to OH for a couple of weeks, I haven't bought a single thing yet, although had a browse in Mothercare last week, but it made me really paranoid after!!
> The only thing I have done is bought a cross stitch kit to keep me busy and my mind off my worries. I did one in my last pregnancy and added my sons name and date of birth at a later date. It's taken me weeks to decide to order it in case I jinx the pregnancy, but I need to keep my mind busy! I'm not usually a handy crafts kind of person, but gives me a project, I'm really bad at just sitting around, it's not me at all so takes some getting used to!
> You're really lucky you're consultant checks your cervix, mine won't, she doesn't see the need, she's that confident in the stitch. I'd like one for the reassurance.

I can't wait until I reach viability then I can start planning and become more excited, at the minute I darnt get excited as It will hurt even more if something goes wrong (touch wood it dosnt) 

Sometimes I'll get carried away and pick out some baby clothes or a pram then I'll realise that I'm getting ahead of myself and I should wait. It would be lovely wouldn't it to be able to buy things and plan ahead. It's quite a shame that we can't really let ourselves become excited until a safe stage in our pregnancy... Hopefully though the excitement will come :)

I have had tons of scans and they reassure me for about a day and then I'm in a worried state of mind again lol. One doctor told me I shouldn't have too many as it will only scare me if I see funnelling and there isn't anything they can do about that so I will just worry more. Which kind of makes sense but sometimes it makes you feel better knowing all is well.I have my midwife come check on my babies heart beat aswel weekly just to reassure me :) it's nice that your consultant is so confident with the stitch, it's good to have someone like that as it proves the stitch works brilliantly :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

TLM21 said:


> twinkle my baby has been head down from about week 22, everything seems fine. the cl actually increased the last time. I did feel a little more pressure down there, but I guess that is normal. you will see, you will make it to 24 and beyond.  continue to stay positive hun

This has gave my so much reassurance, on my last two scans my babies been head down and iv been paranoid that it meant something was happening to my cervix he moved out once and went breach and I'm hoping he still is breach now but it's nice to know that your baby has been head down since 22 weeks and you have made it to 30! :)

Thankyou I will try to stay positive and I hope your right that I will make it to 24 weeks and beyond, it will be a dream come true


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Well i'm home home now instead of at my mums it feels werid the last week kind of feels like just a bad dream. I'm feeling fine just still itchy from the allergic reaction its gonna take a while for my rash to go down i decided against collecting my steriod cream for it as it is going and i would rather not give bean anymore drugs unless absolutly necessary and my being a little itch doesn't warrent the cream imo. 

i got my mum to bring the crib back with us so it is at our house now its the one she had me in as a baby :) just need a matress for it and to make it a bit more sturdy ( it is old just needs a few extra screws) 

have also ordered my pram found it really cheap ( well cheap for a phil and teds) so mum lent us the money till we get all the benifits we were ment to start claiming last week sorted out. I'm in serious nesting mode i though when i got to 24 weeks it was ok we had weeks and weeks to sort everything maybe wait til 28 to get big things and just pick things up here and there, however the doctors are now saying i'm a time bomb and i could go back in to labour at any time could be hours, days, weeks or months i could go to term or i could have him tomorrow so now feel like the pressure is on to get everything ordered and sorted here just incase, its irrational as i know there will be a long nicu stay if i have him now but i want everything done and sorted like yesterday. 

Tink you lo is so cute congrats. Chocolatecat hope the contractions have stayed away. Twinkle getting to 24 weeks is a great feeling but try to take care over the next 2 weeks its going to be hard on you but you will get through it.


----------



## lch28

Tink she is beautiful!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Think she's gorgeous!

so glad you're home sweet. I know what you mean about a bad dream, surreal being in hospital for any length of time, like another world. Especially as you were on so many pain killers. I also want to get things.sorted, but Dh won't let me, which is fair enough. Maybe in a couple of weeks. Think I've decided on a woodland theme for the nursery, eg a big tree, foxes, birds, toadstools. Cute with out being pink. I'm doing my pinterest board in leu of being able to buy!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Tink isn't it AMAZING?? 

I had my husband go up with Amelia to NICU because I wanted someone with her after what happened with Jackson. I just needed him there with her. 

To see his face light up, then he went up with her, held her, fed her and changed her....well that bond...you should SEE her with daddy! She is a daddy's little girl. Just can't get enough of him and like you, I just LOVE to watch them interact together. It's AMAZING and will only get better. 

Congrats! Have fun with your beautiful little girl. So excited for you all! :cry: I'm hormonal so the tears are coming out. :rofl:


----------



## TLM21

hi everyone
just a little update, had a dr's appointment today. baby weighs 3 pounds 9 ounces, a week ahead, I think. blood sugar high so I'm monitoring more my carbohydrate intake and Dr wants me to check blood sugar 4 times a day until is controlled. no mOre chocolate chip cookies...
stitches are still holding, he said chances of membranes bulging are less each day as the baby blocks that area. asked him about BH contractions, since I've been getting them here and there. he said to time them and if it's more than 6 in one hour to call him. 
I forgot to ask him about the cl, but that's ok, one less think to worry about. I'm going to try and follow up with dietary indications, we will see...
hope everyone else is doing ok
hugs


----------



## TLM21

MA I've been thinking about you since your post about treatment and a negative pregnancy result and Amelia's care once you are pregnant. having to take clomid in order to get pregnant myself I know it can be emotionally draining sometimes. I do consider myself lucky in that this time I just took one cycle, didn't follow much instructions, and actually got pregnant. 
I completely understand when you said about seeing pregnant women that (not to judge) sometimes you think it's just unfair, I know it's what it is, and life just makes us all a little special just because  
sometimes it's a little hard seeing all this pics of pregnant friends and.stuff they bought for the Baby's room... but than again I have to remember it is what it is. 
just wanted you to know that first of all it takes a very brave and special woman to undergo fertility treatment, then add the IC component and it makes you a rockstar. don't get discourage, I know age is a factor but you are still ok. 
the whole thing with Amelia's will work itself out, just deal with one thing at a time.
hang in there, sending prayers your way
hugs


----------



## Mommy's Angel

TLM21 said:


> MA I've been thinking about you since your post about treatment and a negative pregnancy result and Amelia's care once you are pregnant. having to take clomid in order to get pregnant myself I know it can be emotionally draining sometimes. I do consider myself lucky in that this time I just took one cycle, didn't follow much instructions, and actually got pregnant.
> I completely understand when you said about seeing pregnant women that (not to judge) sometimes you think it's just unfair, I know it's what it is, and life just makes us all a little special just because
> sometimes it's a little hard seeing all this pics of pregnant friends and.stuff they bought for the Baby's room... but than again I have to remember it is what it is.
> just wanted you to know that first of all it takes a very brave and special woman to undergo fertility treatment, then add the IC component and it makes you a rockstar. don't get discourage, I know age is a factor but you are still ok.
> the whole thing with Amelia's will work itself out, just deal with one thing at a time.
> hang in there, sending prayers your way
> hugs

:cry::cry::cry: Thanks so much!:hugs: I am overly emotional today. I have a pretty big cyst after hyperstimming this cycle. :wacko: The added estrogen has made it hard to sleep but man o man am I ever overemotional! Combination of one bad cycle and the hormones. Obviously it's not the end all. I appreciate what you said very much! Thank you.:flower:

Hopefully my attitude will be back to normal once these hormones level out. We're planning some weekend getaways for the 3 of us this summer and I'm sure that will help with just keeping a positive focus on things and enjoying each other. 

In the meantime it sure is good to be in here and cheering all you ladies on. It helps keep the focus off of me and reminds me of the joy that comes with all the hard work.


----------



## Tink_0123

Hey ladies,

Hope u ladies are all doing well

I've been trying my best to keep up with the thread but its proven to be a bit hard being sleep deprived lol.. tomorrow is Audrey's first dr's appt..im nervous about our first outing but hope it will go smoothly.. Also, going to ob appt as well to get my staples removed.

I'll post some pictures tomorrow..

Sending you ladies loads of love n hugs.. Keep those babies cooking. :hugs:


----------



## lsh2010

Right, now I'm 34 weeks I've been told to stop using the pessaries :) what's your advice on now having sex etc?? 

I did have an orgasm about 3 weeks ago which gave me a lot of pain, I couldn't physically move for 15 minutes!! I was told by my consultant that it won't cause me to go into labour!


----------



## Hope2302

lsh2010 said:


> Right, now I'm 34 weeks I've been told to stop using the pessaries :) what's your advice on now having sex etc??
> 
> I did have an orgasm about 3 weeks ago which gave me a lot of pain, I couldn't physically move for 15 minutes!! I was told by my consultant that it won't cause me to go into labour!

Hi! Ish. I stopped the pessaries at 36weeks but I guess if ur Dr says you can stop, you can. I dtd after my cerclage was removed but gave it a couple of days and it wasn't painful or uncomfortable for me. I am guessing you don't have a stitch in place? I would ask your Dr first though for a go ahead. I did have some pressure and cramps afterwards but nothing I couldn't bear. I have read if you have IC, there is a chance of going into labour after sex. Don't know how true but you might want to give it a few weeks if you are 34 weeks so as not to trigger anything


----------



## Hope2302

@ tink, waiting for ur pics.
@ Tlm, yes I am term. :)Well done on hitting 30's too.x
@ twinkle, how are you?
@ agi, how is ur little one and how is it after a week of having your little one?
@ prayerful, how is missy acclimatising to being at home? Am sure u all are enjoying her. :)
@ baby, iCh, shelby, how are the lo's
@ wunderful, how is it going? Weeks a way from full term :)
@ lizzie, how are the kiddies and u too?

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter which was uneventful.


----------



## lsh2010

Thanks for your advice Hope2302 :) no stitch just the pessaries. I'm seeing my midwife Thursday but not the doctor till 36 weeks! 

Will try and hold off till then! We haven't actually dtd since I got pregnant, September last year!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

We're doing ok thanks :) I still read all the posts here, just don't reply as often, very busy here with the girls on Easter holidays as well as a little one!

lsh - I know what that's like we didn't dtd from when I got my bfp until after my stitch came out at 36 weeks! So that was all the way from June last year to Feb this year!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Missy is doing great. She like to fuss for attention all night long. If there is any chance of sleep I have to catch it in the day. Besides that its lovely having her home. Dad is so in love and I truly enjoy watching them and big sister interact.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hope2302 said:


> @ tink, waiting for ur pics.
> @ Tlm, yes I am term. :)Well done on hitting 30's too.x
> @ twinkle, how are you?
> @ agi, how is ur little one and how is it after a week of having your little one?
> @ prayerful, how is missy acclimatising to being at home? Am sure u all are enjoying her. :)
> @ baby, iCh, shelby, how are the lo's
> @ wunderful, how is it going? Weeks a way from full term :)
> @ lizzie, how are the kiddies and u too?
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely Easter which was uneventful.

Hi hope it's nice to hear you have done so well and made it to term :happydance:

I'm ok thankyou. Just getting a lot of aches, sort of like my groin area is bruised, it feels like my legs are snapping apart when I walk and is worse at night time :(
Hoping it's nothing to do with the baby coming early. I have a scan on Monday so we will see how everything is, I'm a bit scared at the minute, I'm coming up to 22weeks, the same gestation I was last year when I lost my little boy. I'm hoping and praying I make it past 22weeks all the way to atleast 24 weeks which is on the 18th April when I get my steroids :)

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ladies I have really low baby kicks, really really low, like my baby is ready for falling out.he goes so slow sometimes and it gives me so much pressure, iv had a weird sting every time he kicks low in my lady bits!

I'm scared he's going to bust the water or that I'm funnelling :(

I officially hate incompetent cervix. It terrifies me today,

I'm sorry I always moan I just seem to have really bad days that I panic it's the end... Today's one of them. Your the only ladies that can really understand or offer advice


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I cant offer any advice, but sympathise with your panic. My little one is kicking low today, it feels odd.
At this point in my last pregnancy they took me into hospital because I was funnelling and shortening, so I feel odd today, not knowing what my cervix is doing because they won't measure it this time because they said they won't need to because I've got a stitch.

I feel like a rubbish mum today, my little boy just wanted mummy to do something with him, he was really bored. So I sat out in the garden while he played, it was actually quite nice in the end as it was really sunny.

I get days where I feel really scared about everything and days where I'm quite positive. Hanging around the house doesn't do me any good at all, it gives me time to worry about things, today's been one of those days.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou for the reply CW, all I can say is I know I'm a moaner lol but I'm so emotionally exhausted at the minute. I'm terrified of something going wrong. Today has been ok up until I experienced the low baby kicks, I was convinced I was going to just see my baby come out or a gush of water :( I know it sounds dramatic but I have never experienced kicks like that before, they lasted for about 30mins no matter what position I moved in to try and get him to move.

I am at the point now I am dreading, I am so so grateful to be pregnant and I don't want it to end, it's just scary at this minute in time as I lost my baby at 22wreks last year :(

I'm like you if I sit around i think too much and find it harder than if my minds busy,

I also feel like a bad mum I totally understand where your coming from. I always look at my daughter when she's asleep at night... I go into her room and kiss her goodnight and I just stand at stare at her feeling guilty as I can't do everything that I want with her at the minute and I know she is also bored, she's very active and needs a lot of stimulation, much like your son :) I also feel guilty as I havnt been to visit my baby angel at the cemetery in a while as I don't feel up to it. I always visited everyday or atleast a few times a week

This baby is so worth everything I am going through and doing but I just pray that I get a happy outcome :) I dread each day as I know one day you can be fine and the next things can go drastically wrong. 

I hope we each make it to atleast 24weeks and beyond 

Fingers crossed for us

I also will stop moaning one day lol


----------



## Craigswife

Don't worry about letting off steam, you need to because it won't do you any good bottling it up. Everyone here is either going through similar or have been through what you're struggling with. 
I'm not on official bed rest, but really trying to take it very easy to not put too much pressure on my cervix. Then I know I've done all I can to give my baby the best chance. 

Hopefully the next week will pass quickly for you and you can get past 22 wks, next stop 24! Xxxxx


----------



## Craigswife

Also, meant to add that I think I had braxton hicks today? I didn't get them in my last pregnancy, so not sure what they actually feel like??? My tummy felt hard and I sort of felt it tighten over my left side, but it didn't hurt at all, so wondered if it was baby pushing out?? It only lasted a few seconds.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Craigswife said:


> Also, meant to add that I think I had braxton hicks today? I didn't get them in my last pregnancy, so not sure what they actually feel like??? My tummy felt hard and I sort of felt it tighten over my left side, but it didn't hurt at all, so wondered if it was baby pushing out?? It only lasted a few seconds.

Sounds like it could be BH. Nothing to worry about unless you have more than 6 in an hour. :thumbup:


----------



## karenh24

hey Twinkle i can't offer you any advice but just wanted to say im feeling the same as you, your not alone, its good to let off steam like CW said it's not good to bottle things up. x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks CW and Karen, it's nice to know there's always someone to talk to who understands, hope your both ok :) 

CW I am always confused about BHs I always get hard lumps that pop put on my stomach and a tightening feeling, I still don't know if it's my baby or a contraction as my whole stomach dosnt go hard. So quite confusing as I thought with a BH it your whole stomach that goes hard. Shelbys right though I think it's if you have 4-6 in an hour or if they don't stop when you change position or have a glass of water :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Your not bad moms. :hugs: Your still interacting with the kids. It's the QUALITY not quantity remember. CW, that time out in the sun probably meant a lot to him. Take it easy on yourself. It'll get better once the new little one is here. You'll be able to spend more quality time with him.

Twinkle if I remember I had a whole lot of VERY low kicks from my daughter. IC does scare the crap out of us. It's hard not to worry knowing what we know in our heads. I believe that low kicks can be normal though. Lizzie may have more information to offer on that subject.

Just know that while it IS scary it will get better.:hugs: Once you pass all those milestones and can take a breath it will all seem like you've overcome a HUGE mountain climb. 

How is everyone? Not much really going on here. I got the meds I ordered before I knew I was out this month. They'll be fine until the next cycle. It was nice for us all to get out as a family and just enjoy the day even though we got snow. Yesterday it was clear and you could see the grass, today it's loaded with snow. I'm ready for it to be summer! lol

Enjoy the day/evening ladies!


----------



## Craigswife

Thank you ladies 
MA, you're right in the fact it's the time you give your children that's important, not the stuff you actually do. Glad you had a nice family day yesterday. I'm also ready for summer, resting laid out in the summer sunshine doesn't sound a bad idea at all!!

Shelby, I've not had any more braxton hicks since? 

I just watched a documentary about the NHS and they showed scenes from a neonatal unit, arrghhh!!! If id known I wouldn't have watched it, my husband is having a wobbly moment now, it just brings back so many memories for us.

Karenh, how's things with you?


----------



## wunderful78

Hi guys ;) I've had diahrreoa every morning for the last few days :( I don't feel unwell but I don't feel myself either , I'm probably going to head up to the hospital again today :( 

Glad everyone is holding the babies in and doing well with the new babies ;)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Spent day at hospital due to high blood pressue now home and have to collect urine for 24hrs how fun lol.Tink congrats on ur lil doll .Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Hope2302

@ twinkle, you are doing all you can to keep your baby in and also for your ill girl. Don't feel guilty and remember this board is here for venting and expressing your worries. Even if no oe can help or no replies are given you are able to off load your concerns without keeping it all bottled in.
@ wunderful. I did suffer from diahorrea too at 34/35 weeks but it later went on its own and I still do get the odd bouts. My obgyn said once I don't get any additional symptoms with it then its nothing to worry about. Keep hydrated.
@ Day, I hope it's nothing. Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## wunderful78

I'm having 1 in 10 contractions stitch is still holding so they sent me home :( praying I don't tear the stitch , babies heart rate is ok accelerating with contractions though to 180ish ;(


----------



## ShelbyLC

wunderful - it's perfectly okay (and normal) for baby's heart rate to accelerate during contractions. It's only cause for concern if their heart rate accelerates and then plummets. While I was in early labor (a week or so before I delivered), Britton's heart rate would be baseline ~150, raise to 200, then drop to 80. They put me on oxygen and made me switch positions when that happened. But your LO obviously isn't doing that, so no worries. :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ShelbyLC said:


> wunderful - it's perfectly okay (and normal) for baby's heart rate to accelerate during contractions. It's only cause for concern if their heart rate accelerates and then plummets. While I was in early labor (a week or so before I delivered), Britton's heart rate would be baseline ~150, raise to 200, then drop to 80. They put me on oxygen and made me switch positions when that happened. But your LO obviously isn't doing that, so no worries. :flower:

Wow! That must have been scary. :hugs:

Wunderful, Praying that things calm down a bit for you. :hugs::flower:


----------



## ShelbyLC

MA - what's even worse is for 3 or 4 days before the doctors noticed that, I would point out to the nurses that it was happening and they would say, "no, it's just picking up your heartbeat," :dohh: Luckily we made it through fine. We did have one time when they all got freaked out and started paperwork for delivery, but everything calmed down and we made it another few days after that.

The last two weeks before the girls were born was just so eventful. Thinking back now, a lot of it is really amusing! It used to bother me that the nurse who picked the short straw had to have me (they all hated me because I knew my rights and would refuse treatment I didn't think was right for me, which made them all mad because "they knew best") but now it just kind of makes me laugh! I was a very difficult patient, I would unhook myself from monitors and drag IVs across the room to use the bathroom even though was forbidden. I can't imagine being a nurse and having a patient like me. :haha:


----------



## wunderful78

Lol shelby ... You imperfect patient ... I have done a few refusals myself , one was a electrolyte test after I'd already been on a drip and also drinking fluids when they'd already taken my blood for other things the morning before :/ another was the 50mg gtn patch we compromised to a 25mg strength and even that made me sick :/ 

My babies head is right down but he's not straight his bum is under my right rib , hope that's ok .. I'm at a point where I am sick if coping with the pain and I can't get a decent nights rest .. I feel selfish at times just wanting to feel myself again


----------



## ShelbyLC

At 28 weeks I went into the hospital with contractions 1-2 minutes apart while taking medication to prevent contractions! Since that medication was a category c drug (possibly dangerous to baby) I stopped taking it and the doctors/nurses got mad. Why would I continue taking something potentially dangerous if it isn't doing its job? :shrug:


Don't feel bad for wanting to have your body back! By the time I was 28 1/2 weeks, I was begging the doctors to deliver me. I was contracting all the time and I had extra fluid, not to mention 2 babies! I was SO done! Even with the healing c-section and having to wake every 3 hours to pump, the second night after the girls were born was BLISS. (The first night I was so drugged, it doesn't count :winkwink:)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ShelbyLC said:


> MA - what's even worse is for 3 or 4 days before the doctors noticed that, I would point out to the nurses that it was happening and they would say, "no, it's just picking up your heartbeat," :dohh: Luckily we made it through fine. We did have one time when they all got freaked out and started paperwork for delivery, but everything calmed down and we made it another few days after that.
> 
> The last two weeks before the girls were born was just so eventful. Thinking back now, a lot of it is really amusing! It used to bother me that the nurse who picked the short straw had to have me (they all hated me because I knew my rights and would refuse treatment I didn't think was right for me, which made them all mad because "they knew best") but now it just kind of makes me laugh! I was a very difficult patient, I would unhook myself from monitors and drag IVs across the room to use the bathroom even though was forbidden. I can't imagine being a nurse and having a patient like me. :haha:

:rofl: We could be sisters! :haha: I was AWFUL too. I was only carrying one and there was one Dr. and a Midwife I wouldn't even let in the door. I made it known I lost my baby partly to their stupidity so they for the sake of their health and well-being they may not want to see me face to face again. Funny thing is that idiot took a chance while my original Dr. was away and told me I didn't have IC. I spent an hour arguing with him while we could hear the nurses tear me apart because they thought I was clueless. I went for my second opinion and had no clue even though we traveled the two hours that the Dr.'s we used for the second opinion went to school with the idiot Dr. They read word for word everything HE said was wrong...PTL I didn't have IC, etc. etc etc. 

I went BACK to the office and told my Dr. I DEMANDED to be monitored. Luckily she took my word and went against the idiot Dr. who was co-owner of the practice and had seniority over her. By wk 19 I had IC and she had to come back in and tell me I DID in fact have IC and we needed the stitch right away or I'd lose my little girl the same time we lost our little boy. DUH:dohh:

From that moment on I refused certain treatments, if nurses were acting smart, I'd kick them out and ask for a new one. The Idiot Dr., I started calling him openly Idiot Dr. and to much of the nurses dismay, they went along with it. When my Dr. was out again, I got the funny Dr. who was head of the hospital Labor and Delivery. That was a big deal since nobody ever really questioned anything and he RARELY performed treatment on anyone but kept teaching residents and students.

At the hospital upon Delivering her, I had an evening nurse and overnight nurse I kicked out. 1. because she kept barging in leaving the door open and then out of nowhere threw a cold compress on my daughter to stun her into breastfeeding without warning and without MY permission. 2. The overnight idiot decided she wanted to teach us how to bathe our baby at 2am and have us call in the test for shaken baby syndrome, etc. By the next day I had all of NICU downstairs with our daughter, I had the two head nurses for each floor and I had our bags packed and outa there. 

When I get pregnant again, I'm guessing I'll have a rap sheet with PITA stamped on it both at the Perinatal Center AND at the hospital. :rofl: They know better than to mess with me and when it comes to research and my body as well as the life of my baby...I have no problem advocating for our lives. I DO try to be civil but if it comes between the health and wellbeing of myself and my baby.....and nobody is willing to listen, all niceness is out the door!

Wunderful.....Your almost there dear friend. Keep pushing through it. It WILL get better. Wait until that sweet baby of yours is finally in your arms. It will ALL be worth it! :hugs:


----------



## karenh24

Craigswife said:


> Thank you ladies
> MA, you're right in the fact it's the time you give your children that's important, not the stuff you actually do. Glad you had a nice family day yesterday. I'm also ready for summer, resting laid out in the summer sunshine doesn't sound a bad idea at all!!
> 
> Shelby, I've not had any more braxton hicks since?
> 
> I just watched a documentary about the NHS and they showed scenes from a neonatal unit, arrghhh!!! If id known I wouldn't have watched it, my husband is having a wobbly moment now, it just brings back so many memories for us.
> 
> Karenh, how's things with you?

Hey im just taking things easy i went out for a bit of fresh air and a walk yesterday, but it wasn't long my back was in so much pain.i have my next scan on Tuesday so just counting down the days hopefully no more shortening.
I trained myself to sleep on my side yet now every time i wake up im on my back!!
i've got a small bag packed in case i need to go in to hospital for the stitch but apart from that im just holding out hope that everything will be ok, alot calmer then i was last week i was in a frantic panic
Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Craigswife

Karenh, glad you're feeling a bit brighter this week, it's an emotional roller coaster! I find the days go quicker when I'm in a positive frame of mind and when I'm a worry pants and blue, they drag!!
It probably did you good getting out for some fresh air, especially when the sun shines!!
I popped out with hubby to John Lewis on bank holiday Monday for a change of scenery and felt like I'd walked a marathon, my back was so achy, then worried I'd done too much!
It must be reassuring having your scan early next week, fingers crossed there's been no changes. So will they decide then if they will do the stitch? 
I find sleeping on my side too long makes my hips ache, so I too often end up on my back....then get paranoid!!!
I'm just trying to take it easy, get my feet up as much as I can. I see my midwife later today, which I'm looking forward to. No doubt I'll have a list of questions for her!!


----------



## karenh24

Craigswife said:


> Karenh, glad you're feeling a bit brighter this week, it's an emotional roller coaster! I find the days go quicker when I'm in a positive frame of mind and when I'm a worry pants and blue, they drag!!
> It probably did you good getting out for some fresh air, especially when the sun shines!!
> I popped out with hubby to John Lewis on bank holiday Monday for a change of scenery and felt like I'd walked a marathon, my back was so achy, then worried I'd done too much!
> It must be reassuring having your scan early next week, fingers crossed there's been no changes. So will they decide then if they will do the stitch?
> I find sleeping on my side too long makes my hips ache, so I too often end up on my back....then get paranoid!!!
> I'm just trying to take it easy, get my feet up as much as I can. I see my midwife later today, which I'm looking forward to. No doubt I'll have a list of questions for her!!

Well the consultant did say if it had shortened by the next appointment then we'd look at the stitch.
Hope your appointment goes well x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies iv been talking to my midwife today and we have both agreed that a c section might be best for me. whats everyones views on them. for those who have had them what was they like and recovery after?


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I had a c section with my son, I didn't have any problems at all to be honest. The few days following the section I was a quite sore and hobbled along like an old lady, but I recovered quite quickly, it healed well and the scar is very neat. I couldn't drive for 6wks but actually after being on bed rest found it wasn't a problem, I was used to going slower, lol! My son was transferred to another hospital, coz he was prem and having problems so I had no choice but to get up and get on with it! If they suggested I had another one this time it wouldn't worry me and I'd happily have one.
Why do they suggest you have a section? 

I saw my midwife this afternoon, all was well, so it seems. I poured out my heart and worries, she was sweet and listened. She's agreed to see me in 2 wks while I'm in my danger zone but kept saying it was all gping to be different this time and she had a lot of faith in the stitch and progesterone. Everyone around me is so positive about this pregnancy, but I just can't seem to believe them! She said she understands why I'm worried but thinks I need to be more positive about the pregnancy, I do try!!
When I laid on the couch to be examined she said she could see by the shape of my bump how baby was laying! Amazing! She was right because of where I've felt the kicks today!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Twinkle - my c-section was quick and easy and my recovery was the same. I was of pain meds after less than a week, and pain free after a week and a half. Things you should ask: 1. What is the procedure for babies immediately after birth? (Does Mom get to hold/touch? Does baby get handed to Dad/birthing partner and then go to recovery with Mom? Is baby taken to nursery until Mom is out of recovery?) and 2. DO NOT let them use "dissolving staples". Four months pp and I still have pieces of the staples under my skin. Around 3 weeks pp, pieces started breaking up and poking through my skin. I had to remove them with tweezers, and they're barbed, so that didn't feel good!


----------



## Craigswife

Shelby, ouch!!! That sounds really nasty!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Twinkle, I had a c section with my son, I didn't have any problems at all to be honest. The few days following the section I was a quite sore and hobbled along like an old lady, but I recovered quite quickly, it healed well and the scar is very neat. I couldn't drive for 6wks but actually after being on bed rest found it wasn't a problem, I was used to going slower, lol! My son was transferred to another hospital, coz he was prem and having problems so I had no choice but to get up and get on with it! If they suggested I had another one this time it wouldn't worry me and I'd happily have one.
> Why do they suggest you have a section?
> 
> I saw my midwife this afternoon, all was well, so it seems. I poured out my heart and worries, she was sweet and listened. She's agreed to see me in 2 wks while I'm in my danger zone but kept saying it was all gping to be different this time and she had a lot of faith in the stitch and progesterone. Everyone around me is so positive about this pregnancy, but I just can't seem to believe them! She said she understands why I'm worried but thinks I need to be more positive about the pregnancy, I do try!!
> When I laid on the couch to be examined she said she could see by the shape of my bump how baby was laying! Amazing! She was right because of where I've felt the kicks today!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok today x

 Oh so your csection dosnt sound too bad then :) Iv read some horror stories and some good stories, I'm hoping it won't be too bad :)

The reason she has suggested I have a c section, is because I was traumatised by last birth, I not only lost my son but it was a terrible birth.
I was 10cms dilated then my waters went and my contractions stopped, I went back down to 3cms so had to have oxycitocin drip to set me back off again, then the contractions came back, I pushed his head out then they stopped once again and he was stuck there for ages, he was too small to be helped out so I had to push with no contraction wihich was so hard to do without the urge. It was a nightmare. He must have been so stressed. So my midwife has said with my history of preterm births and contractions stopping, it will be the safest option to have the baby taken straight out by a c section rather than the same thing happening and the baby getting stressed or stuck again, especially with me having such a hard pregnancy she said the baby is so precious for anything to go wrong at the birth after all of the worry and heart ache iv been through to get the baby boy to the end :) i know all babies are precious I don't mean that to sound like mines more precious than any one else's. 

It's nice to hear your have such a lovely midwife, it's great when they really care and have your best interest at heart especially when your worried :) 
How's your little one laying?
We tried to guess where mine was today but he wriggled round that much that it took my midwife all her time to find him to get his heart beat on the doppler lol. We think he's laying breach :) so that would explain all the strange kicks I felt yesterday in my cervix


----------



## Twinkle 3

ShelbyLC said:


> Twinkle - my c-section was quick and easy and my recovery was the same. I was of pain meds after less than a week, and pain free after a week and a half. Things you should ask: 1. What is the procedure for babies immediately after birth? (Does Mom get to hold/touch? Does baby get handed to Dad/birthing partner and then go to recovery with Mom? Is baby taken to nursery until Mom is out of recovery?) and 2. DO NOT let them use "dissolving staples". Four months pp and I still have pieces of the staples under my skin. Around 3 weeks pp, pieces started breaking up and poking through my skin. I had to remove them with tweezers, and they're barbed, so that didn't feel good!

Thanks shelby for the advice, I'm hoping I wont be away from the baby for too long, I would ideally like my OH to have him, then taken to recovery with me :) 
I will deffo ask those questions though,
The staples don't sound so good, painful comes to mind! 
Your experience with the section and recovery sounds great though :) minus the staples :)


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, what a traumatic birth you had, it must of been so upsetting for you, I can't imagine what you must have gone through. I think you made the right decision to opt for a c section. I think it's like anything, people have good experiences and then there's those who have bad. I suppose you just have to weigh up what's right for you and your little boy and the safest way to get him here. I had dissolving stitches, not staples , they did dissolve fine. 

I asked my midwife about what I think are braxton hicks, she agreed they sound like them and told me to keep an eye on how many I have. She said its something to watch especially with my history, so something else to worry and fuss about, lol!! Honestly this pregnancy has turned me into a nervous wreck!! If I'm not worrying about one thing it's another!!!

My baby was laying head down facing sideways with its feet up by my tummy button, which is where I've been feeling the kicks today. Yours laying breech would explain the low kicks you've been experiencing.

Oh on a lighter note, my midwife complimented me on the colour of my urine!!! She said it was the best she'd seen today and how well hydrated I was, lol!


----------



## Twinkle 3

I think a c sections going to be the best choice :) I need a uncomplicated, controlled birth :) I'm hoping I get to term though so its planned and not emergency. Are you having another section this time?

There is always something isn't there! I know this sounds bad but I try to turn a blind eye to BHs as I panic and cause myself to have more if I think too much about them. I never know when I have them or not though to be honest aswel lol, I always put it down to the baby. Hopefully you will be fine :)

YEY On the urine colour lol, mine is terrible at the minute I must confess to not drinking enough these last few days Iv got to get more fluids down me, I was doing so well aswel but I was on the loo nearly every ten minutes lol


----------



## Craigswife

My ob wants me to go for a natural delivery this time, but I'm going to keep an open mind. As strange as it sounds I'd almost rather have a booked c section, like you say it's controlled. My last delivery was all such a panic and scary and I really want this to be calm and as stress free as possible. 
I was having a good fluids day today, some days I drink more than others, I find it quite hard to keep guzzling water when I'm not even thirsty.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

My son was natural birth but he was small. Our daughter was planned section because I have a heart shaped uterus and she had a hard time turning. She was born breech even though I tried SEVERAL methods to turn her naturally. She came out LITERALLY butt first. It was quite comical.

As for the c-section. There's pressure but you don't feel a thing. The pressure just feels like some is messing with your innards. It doesn't hurt ...you can just feel a little moving.

No pain. In fact, I was on IBUPROFIN the next day. The only issue I had was I ended up with PUPPS post because of what I'm guessing was too much progesterone in my body from the 17P injections. It's almost unheard of the way it happened to me. 

I am a HUGE fan of going natural if I can but I loved getting out quickly with the c-section that I wouldn't fight it if they decided on it. Her head was round, she was quick and easy, you can pick the date (though I hadn't much choice since we needed her out quickly). 

While I wouldn't mind a VBAC for this one, I'm really not sure I'll have a choice with the bicornuate uterus. 

Hope this helps to settle your mind. I think if it's a planned section your going in without emergency. Also, take everyone's bad experiences with a grain of salt. Your experience will be YOURS. If this is what feels more comfortable for your mind and body, then do it!


----------



## Tink_0123

Hey Ladies,

Hope you're all well. Sorry I've disappeared a bit, but havent gotten much sleep lately. 

Prayer, sounds like we're on the same boat with the nightly feeds lol

Wunderful, almost 35 weeks yay! Hope you feel better tho! :flower:

Hope, OMG 37 weeks and counting, thats amazing. I'm so very happy for you :happydance:

Twinkle, 15 days till V-day, keep up the great work :thumbup: 
Regarding the C-sec, its been a week in my case and I feel great as if I hadn't had one really, except for seeing the actual wound there hehe. I took pain meds while in the hospital once per day, I arrived home on Saturday, took meds that day and Sunday, havent needed to take anymore pain meds since. I don't have any regrets on requesting the c/s, I prefer it to a vaginal delivery. 

Agi, havent heard from you, hope you're recovering well, hope your LO is doing good too. :flower:

Ich & Baby, glad to see you ladies are doing good 

CW, a few more days till V-day, also keep up the great work hun :thumbup:

Karenh, GL on your next scan, hopefully your cl has remained stable.

Sweet, Chocolat, TLM, hope you ladies are doing great..

AFM, I'm recovering well, lost 15 pounds already, I have 30 to go lol. But as far as swelling is concerned everything looks good :) 
Audrey is amazing, although she loves to keep me up at night, I know soon we will have a more defined schedule (I hope), but she does love to eat, she had lost half a pound at the hospital and she's already gained it back and surpassed her birth weight :yipee:

Here are a couple of pictures as promised:

https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o770/Tink0123/IMG_1376_zps5f64f59f.jpg

https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o770/Tink0123/IMG_1368_zps96715a4d.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, Tink, she's ADORABLE! Love, love, love these babies!

Wondering how Agi is doing too??


----------



## ShelbyLC

Tink, she is soooo cute! :cloud9:


What my girls have been up to lately:

(Tegan sitting and Britton standing.)

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/27_zps09d26466.jpg 

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/32_zps92bbcf6e.jpg


----------



## Agiboma

ladies i have been readmitted to the hospital bp went up to 202/130 was really hard to control and was diagnoised with post partum preeclamsia i am home was discharged today on a long list of bp meds 
@tink and shelby lo's are so adourable
@hope congrats on term, trust me you gonna feel like a first time mom taking home a termie its a completly different story to g-d be the glory


----------



## Hope2302

@ tink, thx girl. Audrey is so cute I want to cuddle her.
@ shelby, T&B are growing so quick, precious little girls.
@ agiboma, sorry to her you've been in and out of hospital. Wishing you a quick recovery. How is your little one doing? And big bro? I am so looking forward to taking my baby home. God is good.


----------



## wunderful78

Oh dear.... Agi I hope your ok :( 

Tink baby is so beautiful ;) 

Shelby your two are super cute .. Already standing ! 

Afm I'm ok still baking :) getting a bit over the pains but ho hum trying to suck it up ! 

I've never had a csection so I can't really comment but I'd be up for it only if It was emergency! 

Think I might get the epidural this time round .... If it already hurts now if hate to think what labours going to do ;@ I'm a little scared this time .. With Vaylia it all just happened I was in shock I think , I didn't have time to think about a plan


----------



## karenh24

To anyone that's had a stitch did you have to have an overnight stay in hospital?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Can't you opt for a c section CW ? With you already having one before? or do you have to listen to your Consultant? I'm sure whatever you choose you will be fine, Its the uncertainty of what will happen with a vaginal birth that is scary isn't it.

MA thankyou for the advice in c sections it sounds like your experience was a nice one, it's what I like to hear :) I have never been worried before about a vaginal birth but after such a bad experience last time I know I will be in a total panic if I Have a vaginal delivery.

Tink your daughter is so beautiful, she's amazing :) its nice to hear your recovering well from your section aswel :)

Shelby your girls are so cute, they always look so happy. Your truly blessed to have twins :)

Agi sorry to hear you have had a bit of trouble hope you recover soon

Wunderful and hope not long now until your babies are here :) your both so lucky

Karen I didn't have to stay overnight with my stitch placement, I was admitted to hospital at about 10am, went to theatre at 10 to 3 went to recovery then the ward, my consultant checked on me at 7 then discharged me, once you can wee and walk you can go home


----------



## karenh24

Twinkle 3 said:


> Can't you opt for a c section CW ? With you already having one before? or do you have to listen to your Consultant? I'm sure whatever you choose you will be fine, Its the uncertainty of what will happen with a vaginal birth that is scary isn't it.
> 
> MA thankyou for the advice in c sections it sounds like your experience was a nice one, it's what I like to hear :) I have never been worried before about a vaginal birth but after such a bad experience last time I know I will be in a total panic if I Have a vaginal delivery.
> 
> Tink your daughter is so beautiful, she's amazing :) its nice to hear your recovering well from your section aswel :)
> 
> Shelby your girls are so cute, they always look so happy. Your truly blessed to have twins :)
> 
> Agi sorry to hear you have had a bit of trouble hope you recover soon
> 
> Wunderful and hope not long now until your babies are here :) your both so lucky
> 
> Karen I didn't have to stay overnight with my stitch placement, I was admitted to hospital at about 10am, went to theatre at 10 to 3 went to recovery then the ward, my consultant checked on me at 7 then discharged me, once you can wee and walk you can go home

also did you have a spinal?and does it hurt i've neva had any sort of surgery or hospital stay apart from when i lost my little boy and have very little experience of hospital


----------



## Craigswife

Karen, I had an over night stay with my stitch, but I think it was because they didn't take me down to theatre till 12noon, I was there at 8am just waiting but they kept getting emergencies in! I think I may have gone home the same day if it was done earlier. The whole process of doing the stitch only took about 15 mins, it took longer to prep me than actually do the procedure!!
I was nervous about the spinal but it was fine, a little uncomfortable when they put it in, but quick and then I went numb from the tummy down, so felt absolutely nothing. The spinal took about 5hrs to wear off, it gradually worked its way out down to my toes. As soon as it had just about gone, they got me up on my feet and walking. The next morning I was fine, had breakfast and then was discharged.

Twinkle, to be honest when my ob said about a vaginal delivery it was really early on, before my stitch and I couldn't really focus on that which seemed such a long way off at the time, i was more concerned about getting my stitch in. i suppose when I see her next I can discuss it with her.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Karen I was terrified about the stitch procedure I didn't know what to expect and the part I was looking least forward to was the spinal. I was given th Option of Being fully knocked out During the procedure but i chose the spinal After being told it was best for the baby, It's not half as bad as you think. I was amazed by how pain free the spinal actually was.

My stitch experience was ok to be honest, they put a cannular in my hand and put an injection in that, think that was to relax me (which to be honest didnt work lol) they hooked me up to the heart monitors, sprayed my back with freezing spray to numb it, then they told me to bend forward on to a pillow as far as I could to open the gaps in my spine, they inserted what I'm guessing was a needle which made me sort of jump but no pain was felt, I was waiting for a sting or something like that but it felt like someone just pushing there finger on my spine, when they finished doing it I was actually shocked and said is that all, I was waiting for another needle to be put in and hurt me!! Lol.

Then you have to lay down on the bed quickly and you can just feel all lower body tingle and go numb, I actually liked the feeling. I don't know about anyone else lol. It's such a strange feeling though as you can feel things but you can't if that makes sense, like you can feel them sliding a blanket on your legs but you can't feel it properly. I actually thought the procedure would be really embarrassing with my consultant between my legs staring at my lady bits for 15mins but it didn't feel embarrassing at all because it didn't feel like the bottom half of my body that they was touching.

Also the anaesthetist will talk to you throughout the procedure which takes your mind off things, there's a screen up so you won't see much either just your feet in the air but you can't feel them so that's pretty strange lol.

It will be done before you know it as its very quick and simple :)

Don't worry :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Twinkle, to be honest when my ob said about a vaginal delivery it was really early on, before my stitch and I couldn't really focus on that which seemed such a long way off at the time, i was more concerned about getting my stitch in. i suppose when I see her next I can discuss it with her.

Oh right I get you :) I suppose labour is last thing on your mind really at the start of pregnancy. I don't like to talk about it now as I know nothing goes to plan lol, but since I'm coming closer and hopefully making viability It has suddenly occurred to me that one day iv got to get this baby out lol. I need to have a proper discussin with my consultant as I have never had a birth plan before and I need him to write c section in all my notes just in case I go into preterm labour... Hopefully I won't but having IC I just don't know


----------



## ShelbyLC

Twinkle 3 said:


> My stitch experience was ok to be honest, they put a cannular in my hand and put an injection in that, think that was to relax me (which to be honest didnt work lol) they hooked me up to the heart monitors, sprayed my back with freezing spray to numb it, then they told me to bend forward on to a pillow as far as I could to open the gaps in my spine, they inserted what I'm guessing was a needle which made me sort of jump but no pain was felt, I was waiting for a sting or something like that but it felt like someone just pushing there finger on my spine, when they finished doing it I was actually shocked and said is that all, I was waiting for another needle to be put in and hurt me!! Lol.
> 
> Then you have to lay down on the bed quickly and you can just feel all lower body tingle and go numb, I actually liked the feeling. I don't know about anyone else lol. It's such a strange feeling though as you can feel things but you can't if that makes sense, like you can feel them sliding a blanket on your legs but you can't feel it properly.

Oh, I LOVED my spinal with my c-section! I was terrified, freezing and shaking, and the spinal made me sooo warm, it was wonderful!


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle and Shelby, did you get the ice cube?? After they put the spinal in a dr appeared with an ice cube, I was like what is he doing!! It seemed so random. He then said he was going to run the ice cube up the side of my body and to tell him when I could feel it! It made me laugh because it seemed a bit kinky, lol!! He was quite a good looking dr, so I might have been tempted, lol!!! ;-)
I quite enjoyed the spinal, Shelby you're right, its a warm feeling, i evdn asked if id wet myself, lol, its a strange feeling especially when they're swinging your legs about and you can't feel a thing!


----------



## ShelbyLC

CW - no ice cube that I know of! I think they tapped me with something though. Didn't feel a thing.


----------



## HelenGee

Karen - I stayed overnight after my stitch, the doc told me I would so they could monitor me after. I appreciated it because I was quite scared by that point. I think if it's done as a preventative stitch they may send you home the same day, however mine wasn't put in until the afternoon as emergencies kept on occupying the theatre.

I did end up on the maternity ward with all the newborns, I had my own room, but I was next door to crying new babies, which I found difficult to cope with given the precarious position my baby was in. I did "complain" about that before I was discharged, and was the midwife apologised , but said I was in the only available side room, which they thought I would prefer. She was right. 

As for the stitch placement, I can barely remember it, I felt a bit daft with my bits on display, and hoped there were no former pupils of mine in the room lol. But apart from that it was the worry that it would work that bothered me and nothing else. I had a spinal and it was fab. 
Hope that helps to allay your fears x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Shelby I'm glad I'm not the only one that loved thier spinal, I thought I was just strange lol

CW I didn't have the ice cube I had a women spray down my legs with freezing spray to test the numbness,so not quite as nice scenario as yours lol, she also told me to lift up my legs for her which I thought I could easy do but I couldn't obviously haha, it was so strange trying to move but couldn't. I don't think I'd mind another spinal to be honest I found it quite relaxing


----------



## TLM21

agi hope you are doing better and bp has stabilized by now :flower:
tink Audrey is so cute and healthy!
Shelby the girls are growing fast, they are beatiful, bet you are enjoying them 
Karen you will be fine, the procedure is fast, after I was 6 hrs in recovery, then sent home
twinkle everyday you are getting closer to v day, then time will give a but faster.
cw you made laugh with the ice cube story, none of that for me, they probably just pinched my leg... lol
day I think about you when I feel my time is moving, it means yours is too! how are you feeling?
wunderful moving along, that is great!
hope anytime hun, great job keeping the baby baking!
hope everyone is doing well
hugs


----------



## Twinkle 3

HelenGee said:


> Karen - I stayed overnight after my stitch, the doc told me I would so they could monitor me after. I appreciated it because I was quite scared by that point. I think if it's done as a preventative stitch they may send you home the same day, however mine wasn't put in until the afternoon as emergencies kept on occupying the theatre.
> 
> I did end up on the maternity ward with all the newborns, I had my own room, but I was next door to crying new babies, which I found difficult to cope with given the precarious position my baby was in. I did "complain" about that before I was discharged, and was the midwife apologised , but said I was in the only available side room, which they thought I would prefer. She was right.
> 
> As for the stitch placement, I can barely remember it, I felt a bit daft with my bits on display, and hoped there were no former pupils of mine in the room lol. But apart from that it was the worry that it would work that bothered me and nothing else. I had a spinal and it was fab.
> Hope that helps to allay your fears x

Helen I can't belive they put you on the maternity ward, I was put on the gynaecology ward. It's too hard to be around babies I think when your battling to keep your baby alive. My midwife won't let me go to the maternity ward (I was going to be admitted a few weeks ago) she said it will be too hard to watch the mums with thier babies or a lady moaning she is overdue when I am in the position I'm in :) hopefully this little boy will stay put for atleast another 6 weeks though And I don't need to be around that :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just got back from ultrasound babies 3.1 & 3.2 . How are you ladies


----------



## ShelbyLC

I was in L&D for nearly 2 weeks leading up to my girls' birth. I heard so many babies born. It as quite emotional - I cried a few times. After they were born, I was on the regular post-delivery floor, so heard/saw many babies, including the ones being brought to their mothers from the nursery, while I had to be wheeled to the NICU. That was probably the hardest for me - seeing all the other mothers having their babies in their rooms, while I had to go see mine. It was sort of my fault, though, as I requested that floor (the same floor as the NICU). They offered to put me on the next floor up, the high risk OB floor, but I wanted to be closer to the girls.


Not the same as what you ladies went through, I know!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Shelby I understand completely how you felt. I had my little girl at 29weeks and she was in the special care baby unit and I had to go to the ward for the night, as it was about 3am by the time I had been transferred there from delivery suite. I was put next to 3 ladies and their babies, it was so hard watching them while my little girl was all on her own in an incubater 

I also read back through pages and pages of this thread and I read what you went through to get your twins...the long hospital stay etc, You had a hard pregnancy and did amazing.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Agi so sorry! Feel better :(


----------



## HelenGee

Twinkle- it sounds as if your midwife has her head screwed on. I think it is just hospital policy where I was, to put any pregnant lady on the maternity ward. When I think back, there were so many times I should have been more assertive. I rather foolishly trusted the care I was given, and I felt too vulnerable to complain. If there were to be a 2nd time around, I wouldn't be so accepting. It took a private consultant to make me realise that I needed to be more insistent. By the time my stitch went in, I was in utter despair. I had spent 12 weeks knowing that something was wrong and being refused care. I found this thread while I was recovering in hospital from my stitch op, and it felt like the most pro-active 24 hours of the whole pregnancy! I had my plan sorted by the next morning, and all I wanted was to get out of hospital and be horizontal in front of my own tv! I feel like such an utter twit now, doctors don't get such an easy ride from me anymore! 

Lizzie- home life is um...interesting at the moment! Hubby has driven me insane, has started decorating the dining room with a rather grand, effective, labour intensive yet cheap plan. He got to emulsion the walls after nagging me to choose a colour, then promptly dropped everything as he was offered a temporary job at our son's school. The house is a state. To top it off, he filled our garage with stuff that we need to sell at a car boot sale, but hasn't had time to do that either! It is driving me mad, and I know he is true to his word, he will sort it out, but it's all washing over me now! As long as we can eat and enjoy family time together, it's not important. He would like to train as a primary school teacher, I have done my best to dissuade, but he has applied for the course anyway. I'll let you know how it all goes. 

I hope the brood are all better now, Oliver has just got over chicken pox, and we're just watching Bella now and waiting..A get together in the summer would be lovely, how exciting!

Agi- being re-admitted and poorly sucks, get well soon xxx

CW- your ice cube story made me chuckle. I was very glad that there were no handsome men in theatre when I had my stitch in and out! All I could think was "I wonder if I shaved my legs properly?"


----------



## karenh24

Thank you for all your experiences, im preparing to get my stitch next week :)


----------



## shanny

Karen

I have had 4 stitches and depedning on the time of day it was put in i went home or stayed in.................spinal great and they gave me something to 'take the edge off' I was away with the pixies each time which was great as i was really nervous - each time.....thye might offer this ..............I would take it as you are still aware but not worries or embarassed about being exposed!!! My consultant has a young fit student this time around too which is great, but each time they listen to the bay or examine my stomachI seem to have forgetten to shave the ahirs around my belly button.....LOL


Best wishes...............


----------



## monro84

Hello ladies I am new to this forum but I figured I would be here. I had a partial septate resection after my 4th mc I read up on it and realized that since I had a uterian birth defect it could involve my cervix not being strong enought also. On my 6th pregnancy since I made it this far I started cervix scans at 16 wks. It was 3.48 cm and at 19 wks it was 3.5 cm. Then at 21 wks it shortened to 3.2 cm. I had a scan yesterday at 23 1/2 wks and it was 2.5 cm with a little funneling. I had surgery this morning to get the stitch. So far so good had some bleeding it has tappered off now though to spotting. Still have cramping though am told that's normal I guess it does not help that he is head down right now. The dr at first said I would stay overnight however he now says I can probably go home this evening. The only oroblem beside the cramping is a constant urge to pee even after I went like a uti but my urien was clear of infection however they did do a culture also i have peed over 5times since i have been out.. I was put to sleep per request instead of an epidural and they said they did not use a cathiter.


----------



## shanny

when I had my last stitch in I had some cramping for about 12 hours and then it went........so I hope yours will be the same............ best of luck and take it easy for a few days.............i went back to work too soon and went a bit wafty after the spinal ..........


----------



## Craigswife

Monro, I felt like I needed to pee after my stitch. It passed by the next day, I think it may have been my bladder just irritated by the intervention. Hope you have a quick recovery x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Monro it's nice to hear your stitch placement went well :)
Crampings normal :)
To be honest I don't know if anyone else feels like this but since stitch placement I always had the urge to wee and it's been painful especially when my bladder is full. I don't know if it's how the baby is laid or the side affect of the stitch.
I have been checked many times for infections and even been on antibiotics to make sure I didn't have anything but the urge and pain still remains whichjs strange but I'm use to it now


----------



## monro84

Thanks everyone 

Oh no twinkle don't tell me that I hate that feeling.:dohh:


----------



## monro84

shanny said:


> when I had my last stitch in I had some cramping for about 12 hours and then it went........so I hope yours will be the same............ best of luck and take it easy for a few days.............i went back to work too soon and went a bit wafty after the spinal ..........

Dr got me off work for a week hopefully that's long enough.:shrug:


----------



## shanny

yes that sounds like a godd idea and rest rest rest.......................


----------



## Craigswife

Monro, what advice did they give you about life after the stitch? My ob is so laid back about it and says to carry on life as normal, but avoid baths and strenuos activities. she said at our last visit we could resume having sex.....I'd be much too scared! I was signed off for a week following the stitch, which helped. My job is a desk job, so I can take it easy at work anyway, I reckon I get more rest than I do at home with my lively 4yr old, lol!!


----------



## shanny

no baths - i never got that advice just carry on as normal ish.............I am knackered by about 11 am anyway................. but I love my nice hot baths???????????????


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Agi, so sorry for the hospital stay. Praying you'll be on the mend soon.

I am NOT a good patient. :rofl: When it came to the cerclage I was okay. What I HATED was the inability to move from my neck down. I do not like being out of control in any way. So after the procedure I kept telling the nurse I was going to get up and was ready to get to my room. She chuckled and told me "go ahead". I tried and I got frustrated. 2 hours later I was up to my room but my butt was still numb. I didn't let them know because I was afraid they wouldn't let me go still having the numb feeling. I am stubborn and to my knowledge I think I have high pain tolerance or I wouldn't try to push through so much. As I said in a prior post...they probably have me down as a PITA. :rofl:


----------



## monro84

Craigswife said:


> Monro, what advice did they give you about life after the stitch? My ob is so laid back about it and says to carry on life as normal, but avoid baths and strenuos activities. she said at our last visit we could resume having sex.....I'd be much too scared! I was signed off for a week following the stitch, which helped. My job is a desk job, so I can take it easy at work anyway, I reckon I get more rest than I do at home with my lively 4yr old, lol!!

He said to not lift anything over 10 lbs I could only get up to eat use bathroom and take a shower. Off work for week. However he is pretty cautious.


----------



## monro84

I am a little freaked out right now. I went to pee and pushed a little to make sure it was all out I started wiping and there was blood however I figured it just pooled because I was laying down well about the 4th wipe there was a lot of mucus like egg white type that had a lot of blood in it but after that came out the bleeding lessened however cramps started back. And now I have a pain on my left side low by my hip bone in front and directly behind that area in my back. Anyone had anything like this after surgery?


----------



## wunderful78

Hi guys ;) my stitch is coming out 7:30am Wednesday a bit earlier than expected , I'm starting to open so I hope I make it until then , he was going to get another dr to do it today but I really wanted him to and Wednesday is his next theatre day :( holy crap I'm scared


----------



## Mommy's Angel

monro84 said:


> I am a little freaked out right now. I went to pee and pushed a little to make sure it was all out I started wiping and there was blood however I figured it just pooled because I was laying down well about the 4th wipe there was a lot of mucus like egg white type that had a lot of blood in it but after that came out the bleeding lessened however cramps started back. And now I have a pain on my left side low by my hip bone in front and directly behind that area in my back. Anyone had anything like this after surgery?

I'd call your OB or go to L&D to have them check you out. Don't want to scare you but this is best to be checked just in case.:winkwink::hugs:

I'm not sure if you have a stitch or when you had it put in but if you've just had the stitch put in that can sometimes cause this to happen as well.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

wunderful78 said:


> Hi guys ;) my stitch is coming out 7:30am Wednesday a bit earlier than expected , I'm starting to open so I hope I make it until then , he was going to get another dr to do it today but I really wanted him to and Wednesday is his next theatre day :( holy crap I'm scared

Good news is your 34wks now. Try and calm your mind. If you need to have it out earlier, don't be stubborn. Only YOU know your own body so if you think you can wait until Wed. then go ahead. If it seems unbearable please be sure to go in and have them check it out again.:hugs:


----------



## wunderful78

Monro if your talking about after you had your stitch I had bloody mucus for days and back ache and cramps for a day or so also ! I had a spinal block and when that wore off I had pain , not intolerable but never the less pain killer relief necessary pain, also my blood was bright red just mixed with quite a bit of clear stuff ... Ew !! I'm not sure when you had the stitch but my best bet is your ok ;) get checked out if you need to Hun !


----------



## Firehol

Just popped in to see how tink and agiboma are doing (its been about 80 pages) as I thought you would have had your babies by now and you have. CONGRATULTIONS!!
Hope you both feel on the mend after your c and agi hope your out of hospital soon. 
Tink- pics of Aubrey are lovely. Well done girls xxx


----------



## Firehol

Shelby, girls are gorgeous and so grown up already! X


----------



## Hope2302

wunderful78 said:


> Hi guys ;) my stitch is coming out 7:30am Wednesday a bit earlier than expected , I'm starting to open so I hope I make it until then , he was going to get another dr to do it today but I really wanted him to and Wednesday is his next theatre day :( holy crap I'm scared

By wed, you'll be 35 + 4 which is really good if baby decides to come hopefully baby hangs in there till stitch removal. Are u scared of the stitch coming out or of baby coming soon afterwards?


----------



## wunderful78

Hi hope , a bit of both funny enough I'm scared of labour and nervous of that and the complications that may happen , the stitch removal is being done without a spinal ahhhhhh scary , I feel happy to have made 35 weeks and grateful too ;) omg that's amazing I've come so far :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

monro84 said:


> I am a little freaked out right now. I went to pee and pushed a little to make sure it was all out I started wiping and there was blood however I figured it just pooled because I was laying down well about the 4th wipe there was a lot of mucus like egg white type that had a lot of blood in it but after that came out the bleeding lessened however cramps started back. And now I have a pain on my left side low by my hip bone in front and directly behind that area in my back. Anyone had anything like this after surgery?

Hi monro try not to worry, you have had a foreign body put into your body, I felt worse the day after surgery, I felt achey, crampy and my back was killing me. I didn't really do much just rest completely. I got told discharge can be bloody, orange, yellow white mucus after surgery as your body is trying to get rid of the foreign body that's in you, I was told not to be alarmed unless I had more blood than a period :) and for resting, I say rest as much as you feel necessary. My consultant told me to carry on normal life after the stitch, go shopping, swimming etc as the stitch will hold but I just psychically can't do it as the more I do the more I ache and the pressure gets worse so I decided to listen to my body and rest so I don't hurt. 
Then my midwife put me on bed rest and then my consultant agreed that I should just rest as I was having so many aches. So I was right to listen to my body :) hopefully listening to it means I have done the right thing to get me to atleast 24weeks.


----------



## Twinkle 3

wunderful78 said:


> Hi guys ;) my stitch is coming out 7:30am Wednesday a bit earlier than expected , I'm starting to open so I hope I make it until then , he was going to get another dr to do it today but I really wanted him to and Wednesday is his next theatre day :( holy crap I'm scared

YEY stitch removal :happydance:

Welldone wunderful, do you think you will deliver straight away if your starting to open already? Don't be scared :) you will be fine.

I hope I get to your stage you have done so well


----------



## Craigswife

Monro, my hips were so achy when my spinal wore off, I asked the midwife on the ward and she said its common because your numb you can't feel them stretching you and pulling your legs around, also your legs are up in stirrups for the whole procedure, not a position you're normally in! 
I asked what they use to be able to see the cervix, I was told its a bigger speculum than you'd have for a smear, obviously you can't feel it at the time but afterwards it's not surprising you're tender. I'm glad I couldn't see, lol!

Wunderful, that's great you've made it to 35wks, you must feel so relieved! 

Twinkle, how are you feeling now you've reached 22wks. Hope you're doing ok

As for me, all about the same which is good, although I couldn't get comfy last night in bed, achy hips, but I think I ended up sleeping in an odd position and have achy muscles in my thighs today, lol! Good job I don't need to go out anywhere, I'm walking really funny!!
I've had a friend round this morning and was so refreshing to chat about other things and not think about my worries for a few hours. I'm back to work next week, so looking forward to keeping my mind busy, it helps the days go by quicker. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi girls I wondered if I could join this thread. I had an emergency cerclage on Sunday after dilating 2-3cm and loosing my mucus plug the day before. Im 20+4 and TERRIFIED. Im now home from the hosp on bedrest on antibiotics, Cyclogest (progesterone) pessarys and aspirin. Im trying to lay on the couch or bed as much and avoiding being on my feet as much as possible. My cervix is short and funneled at 1.6cm - im *praying* it holds for at least 24 days so we get at least get to viability. 

I was just wondered if your girls could offer any advice or stories of hope etc. 

Lots of well wishes to the other IC mummys on this thread xxx


----------



## monro84

Thank you your experiences make me feel better about the mucus situation. I had the stitch done yesterday. It makes sense that your body would try to get the forgin object out. I was just confused because I thought egg white mucus came from your cervix and I thought it was stopped up by the plug so the only egg white mucus that could comr out would be the plug :shrug:


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi ladies. Am following the thread as I am worried I may have a problem with IC. I had a LLETZ for CIN3 2 years ago just after having my daughter. The LLETZ left me with stenosis from the scar tissue and my periods were unable to come naturally. For this I had a cervical dilation and my periods started again.
Fast forward to this pregnancy I have had spotting from the day I found out I was pregnant. Mainly yellow sometimes brown. Had lots of scans that reassured me baby was fine.
I pushed for the cervical scans as I was feeling so much pressure down there early on. I am 18 weeks now.
I had my first measurement done at 16 weeks. That showed a great 4.2 with no funnelling. 
2 weeks later (18 weeks) measured at 3.5 with no funnelling. I know I am still within the normal limit but this seems like a big drop to me for 2 weeks.
In your opinion should I be concerned? I will be scanned again in 2 weeks. I am so scared I am going to loose this baby. Any reassurance, insights, opinions muchly appriciated :)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi Jadey_Fae, I cant offer much advice but ive been googling loads and alot of people say your cervix is dynamic so the length can change throughout the day - maybe its that?
I can understand your concern though. Has your doctor discussed you having a stitch as a precaution anyway? xx


----------



## jadey_fae

nope she said it was fine and brushed it off. Depending on the measurement in 2 weeks I will try to be more forceful!


----------



## Hope2302

@ wunderful, baby will be fine and I am nervous about the whole labour process. As for the stitch removal, it's not painful more like a smear test. All will be well.
@ Monroe. I did get the same colour of discharge you described and aches too. All the best and hoping your stitch holds up for a very long time.
@ pink, welcome. You are at the right place. I had my stitch at 21 weeks so similar timing to yours. A lot of women swear that the combination of the stitch and pessaries does wonders and I fully support this too as I had the stitch and cyclogest. Rest up and don't stress to much. It is easier said but all necessary precautions have been taken. Wishing you a long pregnancy.
@ jadey, hi! Would probably say wait till the next scan in 2weeks to see what the cervix measures. If its a lot different from the previous number, push for a stitch as 20 weeks is still a good time to still put it in. It is better to err on the side of caution. I hope all goes well with u.


----------



## HelenGee

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Hi girls I wondered if I could join this thread. I had an emergency cerclage on Sunday after dilating 2-3cm and loosing my mucus plug the day before. Im 20+4 and TERRIFIED. Im now home from the hosp on bedrest on antibiotics, Cyclogest (progesterone) pessarys and aspirin. Im trying to lay on the couch or bed as much and avoiding being on my feet as much as possible. My cervix is short and funneled at 1.6cm - im *praying* it holds for at least 24 days so we get at least get to viability.
> 
> I was just wondered if your girls could offer any advice or stories of hope etc.
> 
> Lots of well wishes to the other IC mummys on this thread xxx

Pink- have some hope- my stitch went in at nearly 21 weeks, my cl was 13mm and was funnelling. I also had cyclogest pessaries, and with bed rest, made it to 38 plus weeks. Good luck, it can and does work, even as a rescue stitch x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

well i'm doing ok still baking :) think the cyclogest is still helping altho i come off that in 2 days little worried about that as i really don't want to start contracting again. i'm nearly 28 weeks tho and no sign hes gonna arrive quickly yet so fingers crossed i can last till closer to term with no stitch.


----------



## Craigswife

Pink Sparkle and Jadey Fae, welcome, you'll find everyone on this board so welcoming and helpful. There are so many positive stories which is reassuring when you're worried.

Pink Sparkle ~ I think the fact you have the stitch and the progesterone is really in your favour. I have heard so many positive stories about that combination, Hope and Helen are great examples of how far it can get you!
In my first pregnancy I began to funnel and shorten at 23wks and at the time my knowledge on IC was very limited, so was guided by my obstetrican, he decided he didn't want to risk stitching me and I was never offered progesterone, but made another 5 weeks on bed rest alone. So I think you should get further along. You are naturally going to worry, but you are doing everything you can, resting, taking progesterone, antibiotics and have the stitch. Everyone here will be here to support you through this difficult time x

Jadey Fae ~ I would push for a stitch if it looks as if your cervix has shortened at your next scan. As Pink Sparkle said the cervix can change quite a bit and from what I have learned it does naturally shorten as pregnancy progresses, i suppose its because its a muscle. It seems some obstretricans are pro-stitch and others not at all, but with your history it would make sense it put one in as its such a simple procedure.

Hope ~ Im just curious if your stitch was a preventative or rescue one?

Also ladies, is it normal to feel a bit of pressure when standing up? Ive had a bit today and cant decide if the pressure feels like its in my cervix or in my bottom??? Im fine otherwise, no pain or other worrying symptoms.


----------



## jadey_fae

I have constant pressure too when I am standing but also can't decide if it's my bottom or cervix.
I'm slightly concerned by the risks having a stitch in itself can cause (infection etc) Would love to talk to ladies that have had them.
If my cervix haven't shortened at my next scan would u still say push for a stitch?


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey Fae, I have a stitch in place for this pregnancy, because of what happened last time my obstetrician opted for a preventitive one at 14wks. I was really apprehensive about it, but it was really nothing to be worried about at all. I had it done under a spinal (if you read back a page or two we were discussing this yesterday), the spinal is fine, actually quite nice in a werid way! The whole procedure of putting it in only takes about 15 mins. Yes there is a slight risk of infection afterwards, but I think its fairly low, its like any kind of surgery I suppose, they all have risks. I was given antibiotics afterwards to take as a precaution, but was fine. I would certainly push for one, especially if you have had problems with your cervix.


----------



## jadey_fae

ok. I think I will push for one. I find it strange that the docs here are so un fussed by it all. I had to really push at them to even give me these scans. I don't think they will be keen to do it unless I loose more length.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you for your replies, they are very encouraging and have given me hope. Im desperately trying to Keep Calm & Keep him cooking!

Me and dh are counting down the days till we get to 24 weeks - 24 days to go! I really hope our little rainbow can hold on - we only lost his big sister just over 7 months ago. She's been amazing as his guardian angel.

With regards to bed rest, how have you girls been doing it?? During the day I am reclined on the couch with my back slightly elevated - I do try and change positions often on to my sides and back etc. Is that suffice. Ive also constantly got a bottle of water by my side. Are you showering everyday or is that too much standing? 

If anyone has any other resting tips that would be great. Thanks girls xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi Jadey and pink sparkle, 

Jadey I'm sorry your In limbo worrying about your cervix, I hope it all works out for you, I find the hospital dosnt really help unless you push them, in my last pregnancy I was adamant there was something not quite right and my baby would be born early but the hospital was adamanent that there wasn't anything wrong and made me feel like I was crazy. It turns out I was right as I gave birth to my beautiful little boy at 22weeks but he didn't make it, if they only just listened to me, they could have got me a stitch in or took action which might have prevented him passing away. I wish now that I would have pushed the hospital more and not gave in. If your cervical length shortens any more then make sure they give you a stitch and don't take no for an answer, it's your baby so do what you think is right. 

Don't be concerned about the stitch and it's risks. Everything has risks even by being pregnant. You have to be told the risks for legal reasons, just don't read them :) the risks of surgery are rare.

I had my stitch at 14weeks and it went fine, it was a quick and simple procedure, a little uncomfortable the day after but to be honest that was more from my back hurting with the spinal. You bleed after but that is completely normal and it's just a bloody mucus, that settles after a few days. I know it's alarming bleeding in pregnancy but it happens after the procedure and is nothing to worry about.

As for infection, I was given antibiotics to prevent anything infection forming 


Pink sparkle you have been through a lot havnt you lately, bless you. I know what it's like to be in your position. I have 13days for this little boy to be viable, I don't want to lose another baby and it's the most scary time when your not 24weeks. Fingers crossed we both make it :)

As for bed rest, I was told by my consultant to carry on daily activities as normal as the stitch will hold... But I didn't listen and it's a good thing that I didn't as only last week he told me to rest!! 

I get up have make my breakfast have a shower, laya round all day on the settee, I potter about the house but not on my feet for too long. Then I'll get another shower before bed... All while entertaining a 3yr old I'll add :) I was told rest as much as you feel comfortable.

CW I'm good thankyou, I feel good for making it to 22 weeks but also so scared as this is the stage where it all went wrong last time :( I also feel pressure and have achey hips and thighs, not to mention backache stomache.. The list goes on lol


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sweet I was so excited to see your update as we havnt heard from you in a while :) its nice to hear that your doing well! Your brilliant for keeping that little one cooking! 

Your like a super hero lol

Wishing you lots of luck to make it to term.

Are you feeling less stressed and worried now your further on?


----------



## jadey_fae

Thank u so much for the advice. I hop they listen 2 me. I know they like to see u down to less than 2cm before they will stitch.
I have been trying to take it easy bbut like u Twinkle, I have a toddler to entertain. Does your other half work full time? Mine does. Finding it hard to find the time to rest etc


----------



## Twinkle 3

I hate that they take the wait and see approach before helping people.
I think my consultant was a little scared of me this time as I never take no for an answer now lol. My midwife laughs that I'm as qualified as her as I know tht much about pregnancy and cervixs :)

Yes my OH works full time, I find this hard as its a challenge to fully rest with having a toddler. I had to ask for my mum to come and help me take care of my daughter when my oh is at work, just so Im not alone and doing too much. I normally do everything for my little girl but I have had to pass this on her to her dad now so I don't really do much apart from make her breakfast as I'm on my own in mornings until my mum comes over. Then I'll take care of her by doing little things, such as I'll get her a drink when I get a drink, I'll go to the toilet myself when she needs the toilet just so I'm not up and down too many times :) then I'll sit and just do easy things like read books and watch DVDs with her. My mum and partner does the rest :) It's hard as i feel like a bad mum but i know it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi Jadey and pink sparkle,
> 
> 
> Pink sparkle you have been through a lot havnt you lately, bless you. I know what it's like to be in your position. I have 13days for this little boy to be viable, I don't want to lose another baby and it's the most scary time when your not 24weeks. Fingers crossed we both make it :)
> 
> As for bed rest, I was told by my consultant to carry on daily activities as normal as the stitch will hold... But I didn't listen and it's a good thing that I didn't as only last week he told me to rest!!
> 
> I get up have make my breakfast have a shower, laya round all day on the settee, I potter about the house but not on my feet for too long. Then I'll get another shower before bed... All while entertaining a 3yr old I'll add :) I was told rest as much as you feel comfortable.
> 
> CW I'm good thankyou, I feel good for making it to 22 weeks but also so scared as this is the stage where it all went wrong last time :( I also feel pressure and have achey hips and thighs, not to mention backache stomache.. The list goes on lol

I feel heavy at the front in my lower tummy and every little twinge panics me!! Heres hoping we both continue onwards and upwards and make it to V-day!! My next hurdle for being at home is a bowel movement - im normally quite constipated and very nervous to go, im not gonna strain im just gonna wait....Sorry if thats tmi! xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Pink sparkle i have been constipated quite a lot during this pregnancy, I'm struggling at the minute and I darnt push, I'm paranoid of pushing too hard and causing something to happen. I think incompetent cervix makes you so paranoid about every little thing.vaster my stitch placement I didn't go to the toilet until I loaded up on fibre just to ensure I wouldn't be straining :) 

Every day I wake up and I'm analaysing every little pain or ache. Sometimes I have to just tell myself to relax and it's normal to feel aches as my whole body is changing. The pressure And heavy feeling you describe makes me feel like I darnt get up off the sofa. 

Hopefully we will reach vday :) and we can relax a little


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hopefully we will reach vday :) and we can relax a little

Amen to that! xx


----------



## jadey_fae

I have the same problem. I am also too scared to poo :(


----------



## baby_maybe

I've had four sutures now and I was scared to poo with all of them! lol 

For the new ladies, welcome :wave: I'm a bit if a lurker here at the moment due to having another newborn again, but if you want to ask me anything directly feel free to send me a message in case I don't see it on here :)

And for anyone wondering about getting a suture or asking for one, I'm 100% sure that I have my 4 healthy children at home because of having them placed. To me at least, they are a real life saver.


----------



## TLM21

hello
pink and jadey constipation is quite common, probably in every pregnancy, for us not moving much and the increase in iron with pre natal vitamins will not help.
I still don't like having a bowel movement, but I do take a stool softener and just wait until I'm absolutely ready to go. I asked my Dr and he recommended one called miralax, which I don't know if it's available everywhere, but if not that one the Dr can sure recommend one. I am able to go daily, tmi sorry.
the Dr did say to try not to push if possible. keep hydrated, that helps and.eat fiber containing foods.
good luck ladies and welcome :flower:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I can happily update that ive just had a bowel movement and I didnt strain lol....I think the thing that is helping for me just now is LOTS of water...Ive drank about 2 litres so far today. I noticed unusually while in hospital I was passing bowel movements ok, Ive put it down to drinking loads of water while on bed rest as it was quite a warm and dry environment. xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi baby_maybe :) - I may well have to ask u lots of questions about this stitch!
TLM21 I have been constipated this whole pregnancy. Nightmare!
Yey happy for u pink_sparkle :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Congrats on your new born :)


----------



## wunderful78

Thanks everyone for your kind words , I guess labour scares everyone regardless if you've done it before ... Ill try to relax about the stitch removal :) 

Pink sparkle the fact that you are dilated makes it important you try to Lay flat , legs elevated keep that pressure off your cervix , also infection is a greater risk because you are dilated but not as bad as someone who has prom'd ! Thankfully you have the stitch that will keep things closed and progesterone I think is magic stuff ! The next month is going to be very hard for both you and your partner with worry :( it may be hard but the less pressure you put on the cervix the best you can do :) there are ladies who have had bulging bag no stitch that have made it and even broken waters so don't lose hope :) 

Hi jadey , they usually don't call IC unless your CL is less than 2.5cm or had 2 prior losses that's in Australia .. Mine was 3cm at 20 weeks a week later it was 2.5 so I got the stitch , I'd only had a 39 weeker so I really had to advocate this pregnancy :/ I switched drs at the stitch point as I felt I wasn't listened to ! You know what it's not them or their baby and my dr now is caring but others I've seen don't seem to get how it's your baby your oxygen something you really need not just want .. It's part of you and it's just a fetus viable or fetus not viable to them :/ I guess it's how they stay strong who knows :/ 

Push for a stitch , if your length is bad next week huh ;)


----------



## wunderful78

30 weeker I meant


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning ladies. Grrrrrr having a bad morning. It seems to be one of those days I am more worried and anxious about IC. 
One of my closest friends (who also happens to be a midwife) has just really upset me - though I am more than likely being over sensitive.
I explained to her my fears and about the length I had already lost and she said , if they were worried they would be doing something about it. I told her about their sit back and watch approach and she just told me to stop worrying bcos I would be doing the baby harm with those feelings. Thats just added to my guilt and made me feel 10 times worse. Sorry needed to vent. Rant over....... 
How are u all this morning? Monroe, how are u feeling?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey I think sometimes the people closest to us dont like to see us upset or worried so try to help by putting your mind at ease but they don't always help.
My OH goes with the tough love approach. I had an appointment with my consultants registrar a few weeks back and he was very nasty to me, he basically said if I'm going to lose the baby I'll lose it and they won't help me till 24weeks as I already have a stitch. I was in tears! My OH Just told me to stop crying and being silly as I will be ok.

I have such an amazing midwife so I ring her for a talk when I'm upset and she always makes me feel do much better, your friends right with the stressing and worrying, sometimes it brings on contractions so you have to be relaxed, but trust me I'm never relaxed lol my midwife has tried to get me to listen to relaxtion CDs etc to help when I'm in a panic.

The hospital do take a sit backhand wait approach they don't help you until you have been through the worst which is generally a loss, it's so unfair. Losing a child is the worst thing to go through and all you are doing is being proactive and making sure you won't be going through that, which in my point of view is the right thing to do.

Just have. Look at your next scan and see the length, rest until then and also if you do feel any worse like a huge increase of pressure aches then go in to be checked (you will probably get a length scan sooner aswel )

As for myself today, I'm in agony!!! I don't know what to do, I have been suffering with constipation and loaded myself up on prune juice last night. Well all night I can only describe that I have been suffering with trapped wind! My stomachs been bubbling and I have constant backache and belly ache along its the feeling I need the toilet but can't go! This is all so scary as it is the same as labour feelings.... I hate not been able to tell the signs of what I should be worried about. I don't want to ring and go to hospital just because I can't poo! But I don't want to sit at home and think oh I'm just constipated and that not be right :(


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ladies its deffinetly constipation im suffering with. i am so uncimofrtable im in agony because i cant go :( all my back and stomach is killing me and im overly bloated :( i darnt strain too much as im in my danger week :(


----------



## TLM21

twinkle ask your midwife for some type of softener you can take to help with that, at least it will make you more regular, so you won't feel the pressure pain.


----------



## TLM21

ok after sleeping great the last two nites, I go back to walking up at 3 am, then at 5am (for me is 5:16 am now). I know the body keeps preparing me for many sleepless nites with the baby, but when I don't sleep it just makes my day drag a little...
sorry just venting sleepy...
anyway hang in there, hope all is well 
jadey twinkle is wright, sometimes some people think they are helping, and they just get us upset. they do have the best intentions though. like twinkle said before your scan just drink lots of water and keep pressure from cervix by laying down (I've wanted to hang like a bat to take all the pressure off, but of course is impossible, lol). if you feel added pressure even when laying, have differen pains or TD ave abnormal discharge, listen to your body and if you think you should be seen before then go and get it, checked out.
hugs to everyone, let see if I can get more than 4 hours of sleep...


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, it's miserable being constipated, I am a little bit too, but hoping it'll sort itself. I was told fresh orange juice is quite good, might be worth a try? Would the chemist have anything you can take in pregnancy??


----------



## wunderful78

Twinkle , I know exactly how your feeling I had the same ... I used movicol and I drank real lemon squeezed it warm h20 every morning before eating , I tried everything Metamucil, prune juice etc the only thing that helped was movicol at night and lemon juice in the morning ..:) 

Now I'm having the opposite problem .. Sigh go figure


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Morning girls, hope you all had a peaceful night. Its amazing how laying down all day actually makes you feel tired! I slept like a log last night apart from a couple of loo trips.

I think not being able to poo is the worst and you get gassy - its scary as its very similar to labour cramps. I've got a litre bottle of water next to me and im aiming to drink 2 a day - I did that yesterday and had no problems with trying to poo. 

Today im thankful for waking up with my baby still cooking away - 23 days till V-day. Slowly but surely we are getting there, I really really hope things keep going as they are.
I still have a wee wobble now and again where I get really panicky but I just try and relax my breathing and keep saying "Keep calm & Keep cooking" - Ive got all my friends saying it to me too so that helps hehe.

I think this thread is great too, its very helpful and inspiring having you ladies to talk too xx


----------



## Craigswife

Wunderful, sorry you 're at the other end of the spectrum, no fun :-(

I'm still feeling pressure today really low down on my bump and I'm getting the odd shooting pain too. I feel fine otherwise, do not sure if its slight constipation related or something to worry about. I've bern toying with ringing my maternity day assessment unit for advice, but like twinkle don't want to ring only to find out its constipation. I might wait to see if mr poo visits first!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Hi all, i'm feeling a bit better today bean was quiet yesterday morning which freaked me out a little..

Twinkle, I'm not sure i feel less stressed :(, however i was less stressed after i got to 24 weeks, i am now stressed as nesting instinct has kicked in and i want everything ready like yesterday, starting to regret waiting it was right at the time to wait to buy and wait to decorate ect but now as i am a 'time bomb' it feels like there is so much to do an possibly so little time, 24 -26 weeks were very calm i must say and its only the pre term labour and having to have my stitch taken out thats has put me in a tizz, i'm sure that for all you girls waiting to hit 24 weeks you will feel so much relief. I feel better with each passing week I'm 28 weeks now and have managed to go 2 weeks so far since the ptl started ( hospital were sure he was coming). I have lots of appointments next week, consultant tuesday not really sure what for now but guess just to catch up and plan rest of care as it's all changed, blood tests and GTT on thursday ( have a feeling i may fail hospital found ketones then when i'd been drip fed saline they found glouse in my urine, both disappeared before we left hospital so will see), and then i have my whooping cough vaccine on friday ( wanted it done asap after hitting 28 weeks just incase he makes an appearence). 

Jadey they watched and waited with me and my stitch was placed the following day after my cervix started to funnel, try not to worry to much they will act quickly if they see any funneling and/ or your cervix drops below 2.5 i believe.

Twinkle constipation suck and i have had many a night crying coz i have gas pains but worrying its more, fibergel works well its gross but it works safe in pregnancy and you can pick it up in chemists/supermarkets. Its worth a try if your still suffering.


----------



## jadey_fae

Ive been having shooting pains in my vagina. Is this a normal part of pregnancy?


----------



## Hope2302

jadey_fae said:


> Ive been having shooting pains in my vagina. Is this a normal part of pregnancy?

It is Hun! I had them all through. Having it as I type this. I hear its stretching ligaments.


----------



## jadey_fae

Thank u. Panicking it was my cervix as usual


----------



## monro84

Well went to dr yesterday but regular ob wss not in saw another. He checked baby heart beat and looked at cervix. He said it was closed and he could see the stitch. He said the thought I was fine he said it coud be part of my mucus plug and when the stitch was put in it forced sone out. That makes sense but that was a lot of mucus for such a small area. But not worried about it anymore. Its about quit and bleeding is not much anymore. And the peeing sinsation is not as bad either. Hardly any cramps anymore too. However I did wake up this morning and was having a braxton hicks and dh was even like why is your stomach so tight but I usually get them in the mornings anyways. Not worred about that unless they are pretty frequent.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Just try and keep calm and keep cooking! You will know yourself when/if its time to call the hosp. Congrats on getting to 24 weeks also - great progress! xx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Monro congrats on vday


----------



## shanny

had sticth in at 17 weeks--now 21 also been having bp issues-not related to stitch i think but you ladies are experts in most things........................

Been sat in garden today ahd a snooze while kids played and my legs were warm - thought it was the sun............anyway when I had a wee I noticed a red rash on inner thigh-but looks like veins...............not bumpy...........just had a look on google images and it does not really look like their pictures as it is flat any ideas??? I have been having problems with blood pressure lately .............but this has been better...................any one?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Can really feel the weight of my lil men my hips hurt so bad when I walk they are both head down and seem so low.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks ladies for the constipation advice, I tried prune juice, prunes, orange juice, oranges and water, i was ready for calling the hospital but then iv managed to go to the toilet a little :) hopefully I be back to normal ina few days, I'm going to try the hot water and lemon like you said wunderful that sounds like a good idea :) 

Constipation is terrible I have been cramping up all day,the gas pains are horrible. My stomach feels like its going to explode! Hoping they ease tomorrow :)

CW I have had pressure and aches in my lower stomach for the last few weeks like you describe. I also have on and off bad pressure in my bum, the hospital arnt concerned and my midwife says the only thing I can do is rest to take the feeling away. Hope your ok :)

Pink sparkle I love the keep calm and keep cooking :) I'm also so thankful for each day I wake up still pregnant, it's a blessing :) I have the panic days too and I have to snap myself out of it

Sweet, your doing brilliant time has flown by I can't believe your 28weeks already :) it just proves the hospital dosnt always know best. I can see you going well past 30 weeks. I can't wait till I hit 24weeks, just praying I get there. I think I will feel like a huge weight has been lifted :) let us know how you get on with your appointments

Jadey I get sharp pains in my lady bits like you say, I actually rang the hospital ages ago asking if it was normal... They will be fed up of me before I'm done lol
The hospital said its normal :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Monro glad to hear all is ok :) Braxton hicks scare me, I get them every day and have to not think about them as the more I panic the more they come, I wish our bodies wouldn't scare us like that. I'm always paranoid they are real contractions

Shanny I can't answer your questions but I'm sure someone will, it might be a reaction from the sun due to our bodies been more sensitive during pregnancy? Or if you say veins could it be spider veins?


----------



## shanny

Cheers Twinkle

have posted in second tri and someone said it might be spider veins and that they fade which i am hopeful for...................got enough body issues already


----------



## Craigswife

So, after eventually doing a poo and still feeling pressure and heaviness in my lower bump I rang my maternity day assessment centre for advice, the midwife was lovely and asked me to go in for a check up. I was there a couple of hours checking me and listening to my worries, checked baby etc and sent a wee sample off to the lab and were really understanding and said with my history I should always get checked out, so that was reassuring. It was nice that they didnt make md feel like a fuss pot. They had a dr check me too, who checked my cervix using a speculum and a torch!! She said she could see my cervix was closed and the stitch in place, all looked fine and the stitch wasn't pulling. 
So all in all they couldn't find any cause for concern. The midwife commented that I'm petite but carry a good size bump, so maybe putting pressure on my pelvis?? She suggested a support belt, Twinkle I thought of you, perhaps something you could try to help? We stopped off at Mothercare and got one on the way back, it does feel nice and supportive on.

Twinkle, braxton hicks scare me too!! Hope tomorrow brings you some poo relief! All the remedies you've tried might take effect overnight! 

Munro, glad you're feeling a bit better today

Day, gosh almost 30wks, well done! I can't imagine carrying twins, the weight must be mega. You must feel lots of movement with 2 of them in there. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## wunderful78

Guess what !!!!


My waters broken and I got my stitch removed about 4 hrs ago nothing much happening so far


----------



## shanny

good luck.................


----------



## Twinkle 3

Glad your ok CW, i bet your relieved to know the pressure isn't a cause for concern.
I have been to the hospital so many times with the pressure, i had to stop going as I was always there asking the same questions and I thought they might think I was crazy lol.
They never found a reason for my pressure and I started getting it at 18weeks. I'm only 5ft 3 and I'm a tiny frame so I thought thAt might be the problem aswel, which support belt did you buy? I might look into it and order one :) thankyou Im hoping I'll be relieved tomorrow, I hate constipation :(


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ooh wunderful, I bet your so excited :) good luck and let us know how you get on :)


----------



## sweetbuthyper

good luck wunderful :) 

i ache littleone has his feet in my ribs i think it hurts he needs to shift lol, nursery is all set up just need to sort clothes into drawers that should arrive tomorrow. just achey tonight but i've done a fair bit of bending today, kind of carrying on as normal rather than really resting much at the min resting when i feel i need to. Twinkle hope the constipation goes.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrats wunderful praying for a safe delivery !! Are you dilated any?


----------



## TLM21

congratulations wunderful, keep us posted, sending prayers your way


----------



## Hope2302

All the best wunderful!


----------



## Tink_0123

Hey ladies,

New ladies welcome to the thread, hopr you're all getting on well.

Wunderful, thats great news hun.. Good luck :)

Hope, OMG 38 weeks tomorrow.. Any day now yippee!!

Day, 30 weeks.. You're doinh super great :happydance:

Twinkle, only a couple more weeks till V day! Hoping you get to poo soon, I know how uncomfortable that is especially being pregnant.

CW, congrats on V day :)

I've been quite busy with the baby, ill try to update tomorrow.


----------



## ShelbyLC

To the ladies dealing with constipation: the thing that helped me most during pregnancy (and kept me constipation-free from ~17 weeks onward) was fruit. Strawberries, blueberries, and blackberries helped the most. Plums as well, and peaches. Cherry juice always makes me go, pregnant or not! If you're prone to pregnancy UTIs, try cranberry-cherry juice blends. :thumbup: I'm not sure how it is where you ladies are, but I am located in an area where I am able to get fresh fruit year-round. If you can't, buy it frozen and make smoothies. :thumbup: If you're interested, I can post some fun fruit combinations for you all to try - my OH is manager at a cafe that specializes in lunchy-foods and smoothies, so he knows what tastes good when mixed. :flower:


----------



## jadey_fae

Wonderul, good luck! :)
I went to the hosp last night bcos the pressure got too intense. They checked my cervix and said it was still closed.
Twinkle, I too have a tiny frame so maybe that could be a problem for us. I want to buy a support belt but dont know what to get!


----------



## Craigswife

Wunderful, how exciting, not long now until you meet your little one! Hope it all goes smoothly for you and baby.
Jadey-fae and Twinkle, I bought my support belt from Mothercare, it was £12. I think it's helping, I wore it all night and I didn't wake with achy hips, so we'll see. I'll wear it all day today and see how I feel. I'm a small frame and have small hips, so do wonder whether the pressure is related to my size, it's interesting you both are small too and experiencing the same feelings.

So I'm at v-day, finally! I thought I'd be massively relieved, but have moved my own goalposts, lol! I think I'll feel happier if I can get to 28wks. But I'm grateful to have got this far! I have my steroids 2 weeks today, so focused on getting to that next!


----------



## jadey_fae

congrats craigswife!


----------



## karenh24

Hey everyone nothing to report here apart from a few aches and pains, especially in my back it hurts so bad sometimes i can't move. I hope everyone else is doing well, glad someone started talking about constipation i've had it on and off as well.
Im just counting down to scan day on tuesday x


----------



## Twinkle 3

ShelbyLC said:


> To the ladies dealing with constipation: the thing that helped me most during pregnancy (and kept me constipation-free from ~17 weeks onward) was fruit. Strawberries, blueberries, and blackberries helped the most. Plums as well, and peaches. Cherry juice always makes me go, pregnant or not! If you're prone to pregnancy UTIs, try cranberry-cherry juice blends. :thumbup: I'm not sure how it is where you ladies are, but I am located in an area where I am able to get fresh fruit year-round. If you can't, buy it frozen and make smoothies. :thumbup: If you're interested, I can post some fun fruit combinations for you all to try - my OH is manager at a cafe that specializes in lunchy-foods and smoothies, so he knows what tastes good when mixed. :flower:

Cherry and cranberry juice sounds lovely :) to be honest I have never had cherry juice! I have an urge to try it now you mention it. I love smoothies but I never know what To blend together when making one :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

YEY congratulations on vday CW :) I'm so pleased for you, you will be at 28weeks befor you know it. 12 more days for my v day and steroids :) I can't wait, I'm praying I make it but ideally I want to make it to 28weeks aswel. I keep dreaming about being 36weeks and having a baby born and brought straight home with me. That would be amazing :) but along as my baby is born healthy then that's all that matters :)

I'm going to buy one if those support belts, there worth a try :) 

I'm excited as I have my scan tomorrow but also nervous, the last time I had a scan I came out crying lol, I don't know if it's a good or bad thing keeping a close eye on my cervix as I am going to panic if I see funnelling, Im hoping nothing is going on with my cervix that shouldn't be happening and I'm also hoping this little boy will be head up as last time they couldn't even see his face as he wouldn't move... I'm thinking of asking them to weigh him as I'm curious, I think deep down I want them to say "oh your not 22weeks at all your 26" lol I highly doubt that will happen but I can dream :)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Not much to report here...Slept soundly and feeling better that ive had a shower and washed my hair :) 

Wunderful78 - How exciting!! Wishing you all the best for your labour x

Craigswife - Congrats on reaching V-day, you can breathe a small sigh of relief now. Ive got 22 days to go...really hope we make it x

Shelby - those smoothies sound lush! I could have one right now, my mouth is watering! x

Jadey - im glad your cervix is still closed! Keep calm and keep cooking! x


----------



## jadey_fae

pink_sparkle, it's amazing the difference a shower can make to my mood!

Karen24, I just noticed your ticker. We are due around the same time. My DD is 5th Sept. 

Twinkle, Good luck for tomorrow. What time is your scan?


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Good luck with your scan twinkle, im sure it will be fine. I had a scan on friday and my baby was face down refusing to budge! Im back in 2 weeks. Im not sure when my next cervix scan will be as they dont want to bother me down there too much. I know what its like when you look at the screen and see that funneling...scary stuff but try and stay positive - we're still pregnant! xx


----------



## Craigswife

Pink sparkle, I know what you mean about having a shower, it makes you feel so much better.
Jadey-fae, glad your check up went ok too, the pressure is a really weird thing and we all seem to have it. I find I don't know what's normal aches and pains associated with pregnancy and what's IC/premature labour signs????? Not ever having a 'normal' pregnancy I wouldn't know!!
Twinkle, fingers crossed this scan is more positive than your last one x
Karen, your scan is coming up to, at least you'll finally be able to make a decision x

I've just had a thought that one of you ladies might know the answer to. When they checked my stitch yesterday the dr said she could see it and it looked ok etc...
But that got me thinking that they have done the stitch the lower end if it was visable, so what's to stop it funnelling above the stitch! They talked about doing a measurement scan but said they'd rather leave everything alone and what difference would it make by doing one anyway? If they found I'd shortened they've already stitched and am on progesterone, so what more could they do. I sort of agree with what they're saying and also if i have shortened knowing that would worry the pants off me!!

Then my other thought was I wonder how many pregnant women not have cervical measurement scans, meaning 'normal' pregnancies with no history have funnelling and are never aware of it?


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im really not sure hun, try not to over think it. Just keep calm and keep cooking xx


----------



## jadey_fae

I think even if u funnelled down to the stitch it would still hold? From what I've read ladies have funnelled to the stitch early on but have still carried to term.
It's normal to start funnelling later on in pregnancy. I think 30 weeks plus.


----------



## jadey_fae

can anyone recommend a maternity belt?


----------



## TLM21

hi ladies
love everyone supporting each other :flower:
cw congratulations on v day, after 26 weeks time started moving a little faster.
when I go to the Dr I get a tvu to check the cervix.every two weeks, I have been funneling since week 20, stitches are holding though. the Dr does a scan with the speculum and looks in there, he said he wanted to make sure there was no abnormal discharge and I think.he.looked at the.stitch. last appointment he actually did a manual.check, and I was thinking I hope he.can't touch the stitches.
my cl has gone anywhere from 3.4 to 1.6 as long as I Know, last time I forgot to ask, sometimes I think is better that way.
funneling sounds very scary, but as long as nothing happens below,it's ok. I'm a little less paranoid now (just a,little) that I'm in the thirties.
every time there is a pain and ache I still freak out. 
now I really want to make it to at least week 36. 
oh I did put myself on strict bed rest since I found out I was funneling.
anyway ladies I hope everyone is doing well, lots of hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hi guys from what i've read its not uncommon to funnel to the stitch they place it as high as they can but it's never going to be at the top of the cervix unless you have it placed abdominally as you can't get to it from down there, if that makes sense, the stitch is designed to hold everything shut below it, funneling isn't to much of a concern so long as the stitch is holding. In my case it didn't and i was bulging below the stitch and had dilated to 2cm with it still in place, meaning the stitch had failed and needed to come out as it was starting to pull and there was risk of tearing, to put your minds at ease a little I did have contractions to get to 2cm dilated so it didn't just happen unnoticed my cervix changed as i was in ptl. 

hope thats reassured rather than freaked you out more.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sweet iv been getting crampy pains in My stoamch nothing too intense and backache, somtimes I'll get pain in my lady bits and I don't know if it's just me or if my belly is tightening, my stomachs always hard you see but it will become harder in the smallest place at the bottom not all over. It hurts more when I think about it if I'm truthful so don't know if it's paranoia, what did your stitch feel like when it failed ? Would I deffinetly know it's labour?

I had this same thing happen to me last Sunday and the Sunday before, so I'm thinking that's when I hit my growth spurt, I normally get over the panic and pains by having a shower then going and talking my mind off things. I'm just panicked lol.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks ladies, my scans at about 4pm tomorrow, I really should check the time, I'm always running round at the last minute lol. 

Jadey the maternity band from mothercare that CW has got, I looked at the reviews and its got 17good reviews.. I think this is the one 

https://www.mothercare.com/Blooming-Marvellous-Maternity-Support-Belt/LK2038,default,pd.html

Also my doctor told me that if I funnel to the stitch then don't worry that's why the stitch is put there in the first place and the stitch will hold, she also said the only thing funnelling to the stitch will do is make you worry,that's why sometimes its best not to keep an eye on your cervix when you have a cervical stitch in :)

Tlm your doing well 31 weeks :) wish I was at your stage :) but hopefully I will get to it one day


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Twinkle i knew it was labour i was trying to fob it off as braxton hicks to start with and monitored it but i was in alot of pain, tummy was tight all across the bottom of my bump, i had pressure as well, no pain in my stitch, but i tried all the usual tricks to get it to stop, water, paracetamol and laying down nothing made a difference and the tightenings/contractions were coming at regular intervals and lasting over 30 second, rather than just cramping pain thats constant which i've had on and off for weeks now. I think you would know that it was labour and that you need to go to hospital i knew i was just delaying in hope and so oh had time to get back from work plus i didn't want to drag him home unnecessarly. 

signs you are looking for are tightenings with pain that comes and goes in a pattern, i did have back ache but it was inbetween tightenings, pressure i felt like i had something falling out between my legs. If in doubt get checked out but it sounds like growing pains which i do get and then usually pop over night. 

small hard areas are probs baby pushing out i currently get them across where my belly button is when hes sideways.


----------



## Craigswife

Ahh thank you ladies for all your replies about my funnelling question. It's so reassuring being here, it really helps. Tomorrow I have to ring my midwife as she is going to talk to my obstetrician about having a cervical measurement scan, her thoughts are that she'll say no, but been talking to my hubbie today and we both think we'll turn it down anyway,I know what I'm like, I'll worry leading up to it and then worry If it shows any changes. 

Twinkle, I'm with you on the paranoia, I'm back to work tomorrow after the Easter break, I'm actually glad to have other things to think about! I drive myself, and my hubbie mad questioning every ache or pain!


----------



## Craigswife

I thought id posted this, but think i deleted it by mistake, so apologies if it turns up twice! Twinkle and jadey fae, that is the maternity belt I bought. Okay it's not the sexiest item I own, but it does help I think. I had to go for a size bigger than I'd usually buy, so I'm normally a size 8 and I needed a medium. So bear that in mind if you order one. 

I read the review from the lady who bought it to wear to Zumba! OMG can you imagine us ladies even attempting Zumba, what with all our aches and pains and the floor would be littered with our stitches after all the energetic jumping around! Lol! The most energetic activity I do is lifting the remote control for the tv!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks sweet for the advice, so happy they could stop your labour, I have took my mind off it and it dosnt seem as bad now,well that's until i think about it again, Im always worried I'm ignoring something that's serious but then sometimes I panic and I think I over exaggerate. I'm hoping it's just growing pains, I need to make it to 24weeks!

CW Im a bit worried about the scan tomorrow I want to go to reassure me if everything looks good but I know if there's funnelling or baby is head down then I'm going to be in a complete panic. Fingers crossed all is well. I also drive my oh mad with panicking about th aches and pains, he always says don't worry you be will fine then I'll snap at him saying how do you know... Bless him. I just get stressed when I'm worried lol 

I also read the review about the lady and Zumba, I thought the same lol!! I'm so jealous that women can actually exercise when they are pregnant! I use see women in morrisons that are heavily pregnant pushing trolleys around and carrying heavy bags then there's me who has to do the tesco home shop as I can't even venture out to the supermarket lol


----------



## Craigswife

Yes i know what you mean about pregnant women shopping. They've usually got bumps twice as big as mine too! 
I can understand your worry about your scan, fingers crossed for good news this time. My baby is head down too, I don't think it particularly means anything, but probably doesn't help with the pressure. 
My hubbie tells me I'll be fine too, I've got this thing about jinxing the pregnancy, which he can't understand. He's like why would putting wallpaper up in the baby's room mean something will go wrong! He's practical though and wants to get it done!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sweet did u lose your plug when you went into labour or bleed?

I'm just Curious if women with stitches lose there plugs as one of the first signs of labour, i lost my plug the day I had my daughter and I lost my plug atleast once evry few days for weeks before having my little boy. I think I was losing it and it was replenishing itself but in the end it just never came back.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Yes i know what you mean about pregnant women shopping. They've usually got bumps twice as big as mine too!
> I can understand your worry about your scan, fingers crossed for good news this time. My baby is head down too, I don't think it particularly means anything, but probably doesn't help with the pressure.
> My hubbie tells me I'll be fine too, I've got this thing about jinxing the pregnancy, which he can't understand. He's like why would putting wallpaper up in the baby's room mean something will go wrong! He's practical though and wants to get it done!

Thankyou :) its nice that someone understands how I think :)
Ye I'm paranoid about jinxing things too. I darnt do anything until I'm at 24 weeks after that I know I will have a baby who will have a chance at life :) 
I darnt even buy no maternity clothes yet incase I but them thinking I'm going to get huge but never do, so I said I will buy them when I make it past 24weeks, until then I'm trying to squeeze into anything that will fit me lol


----------



## sweetbuthyper

twinkle didn't notice any loss til they did a manual when taking my stitch out i have been loosing bit i think ever since, tho not sure it could just be normal mucus build up over night its always in the mornings and its thick.


----------



## ShelbyLC

CW - congratulations on 24 weeks! :happydance:

sweet - congratulations on 28 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hello ladies I am new here and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Markita and this is my story....
In December I suffered the loss of our little girl at 21 weeks. My doctors have told me that if I were to get pregnant again, I would need a cerclage to help keep my cervix closed. Well, I just found out on Monday that I'm pregnant again, and super excited about it! I believe the plan is to perform the procedure around 12 weeks. This is all new to me and I am really looking forward to getting some advice and support from others who are also experiencing this.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrats sweet and cw!!! Babyshower in two weeks nervous that I will go into labor but just praying about it.


----------



## Craigswife

Welcome hopefulagain, you're in the right place for support and advice, everyone here is lovely. It's great you're getting your stitch nice and early, congratulations on your pregnancy! Xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hopefulagain said:


> Hello ladies I am new here and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Markita and this is my story....
> In December I suffered the loss of our little girl at 21 weeks. My doctors have told me that if I were to get pregnant again, I would need a cerclage to help keep my cervix closed. Well, I just found out on Monday that I'm pregnant again, and super excited about it! I believe the plan is to perform the procedure around 12 weeks. This is all new to me and I am really looking forward to getting some advice and support from others who are also experiencing this.

Hi markita, welcome to the thread.
There's is lots of ladies on here that have been through and going though the same as you, I lost my little boy at 22weeks last year and got pregnant again at the end of last year, I had my stitch put in at 14weeks and I'm now 22weeks.
If you have any questions I'm sure myself or any other lady on here can answer it for you :)


----------



## Hopefulagain

Craigswife and Twinkle, thanks so much for welcoming me! I'm sure that I will have many, many questions in the weeks to come.:flower:


----------



## HelenGee

Welcome hopeful, I'm sorry for the loss of your precious angel. You are in the right place here, and thankfully you have a doctor willing to place the stitch nice and early, that's half the battle won! Xx

CW- I had a support belt before I knew that ic was my issue. I too am petite, and I carried a 7lb 3oz first baby, who clearly to anyone who wasn't a doctor, was too big for me to deliver naturally. Doctors insisted that I should labour naturally, even tho my gut instinct was that it was logistically impossible! I was right. For the 2nd pregnancy, the support belt gave me some relief. I really wish that doctors would consider the mother's frame before insisting on natural deliveries. With my 2nd, my bump was wider than I was tall, and I was booked in for a section, but she arrived too fast to wait for it. This leads me to the further problem of my knackered pelvic floor, damaged by the delivery, and doctors still refusing to repair as it isn't "serious enough" for them. Those crazy women lugging heavy bags and pushing heavy trollies are lining themselves up for a prolapse, by resting you are giving your pelvic floor a chance to cope with the strain of pregnancy. Don't be jealous of them, unfortunately you can guess what's coming for them.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hopeful again, sorry for your loss but congrats on your new bump:) cerclages are a gift from God to help us ladies carry our babies! Stitches are great! Have no worries just enjoy your freedom and rights to walking ad lib! Lol this is the best forum ever. Huge welcome to you!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey guys! I've been reading but have been super busy! Miss you guys ( but not the bedrest).


----------



## wunderful78

Hi guys ... I had my boy today at 11.18am after induction was started around 8 am ... Things are well with both of us :) most painful thing induction felt like a truck hit me :/ then I got the retained placenta but lucky my ob had success just after he told me my theatre consent stuff :) was so close to going to theatre :/ it's all over now and hunter is 2.58kg of beautiful ness :)


----------



## Craigswife

Ah wunderful, congratulations!! That's lovely news. You must be relieved its all over and you can finally concentrate on bring mummy to your beautiful baby boy. Well done xx


----------



## Hope2302

Congrats wunderful! Glad you and your boy are doing well.x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Congratulations, wunderful! :hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

Wonderful - CONGRATS!!!! :D

Hopefulagain - Welcome. I am quite new here too and everyone has been so super lovely and supportive.

Craigswife - You made me spit my cereal out laughing when u said about the zumba!

Twinkle - Good luck for scan. Every scan I have had baby has always been deep head down. No one has ever said this is a problem.


----------



## TLM21

congratulations wunderful, so happy for both of you! enjoy your baby boy hun, hugs


----------



## Twinkle 3

Wunderful congratulations on the birth of your little boy. You can finally relax now and enjoy motherhood :) I love his name :)

Thanks Jadey, I didnt realise how common babies being head down at this stage was, my little boy at 20 weeks in my last pregnancy was head down at 20weeks, head too far head down to do head measurements and then two weeks later he was born so in my eyes he was ready to be born then. Then when I went for my scan in this pregnancy my little boy was head down and the head measurements couldn't be taken so it kind if worried me incase he's ready to be born, Im hoping he isn't. We will see what position he is in today but I can see it been head down still.

I'm in so much pain today ladies, my back and stomachs all achey, my hips are and the pressure between my legs hurts, I only feel good when I lay down. All my body aches :( I hope this is just growing pains. I think I get worse as the time goes by, im not in severe pain but I'm not aches and pain free


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, interestingly since having the worlds biggest poo today (sorry tmi!) the pressure and aches have subsided at the moment. I wonder if your constipation might be making your aches worse. Also my midwife said today that she could refer me for physio if I'm struggling with my hips and pelvic aches and pains. Maybe mention it to your midwife and see if its something they could offer you. I feel for now I'll see how I get on, but it's nice knowing that's there for a back up. Hope your scan goes ok later x

Also today my ob has said no to cervical measurement scans, I'm sort of happy with that. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## jadey_fae

This might be really silly but for some reason today, I have been really parinoid that I am leaking my waters :?
I always get a fair bit of discharge down there. Normally whitish and slightly thick. Today I have been feeling really wet down there but when I wipe there is no body to the discharge (if u know what I mean)
So how would u tell the difference????


----------



## TLM21

jadey I read somewhere that amniotic fluid has a sweet smell to it, and urine has a ammonia smell. I usually have clear discharge so at some point I thought it could be my waters leaking, when at the Dr he reassured me the amount of amniotic fluid was fine. so I think it was urine, great slightly leaking of urine since the beginning. I notice that if I hold the urge to pee I sometimes leak urine, sorry tmi. so I don't hold it, it's been better.


----------



## Hopefulagain

jadey_fae said:


> This might be really silly but for some reason today, I have been really parinoid that I am leaking my waters :?
> I always get a fair bit of discharge down there. Normally whitish and slightly thick. Today I have been feeling really wet down there but when I wipe there is no body to the discharge (if u know what I mean)
> So how would u tell the difference????

You should probably contact your doctor just to be on the safe side. Let them tell you that there's nothing to worry about. We'd simply be guessing or assuming and what was not serious for one person could be for someone else. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies quick update. had my scan and baby isnt co operating.they couldnt get the head measurements still and the sonographer was hurting me so much (im in a lot of pain to start with) so i had to stop the scan and tell them not to bother with the head measurements. i have been told to take pain killers for the pain and give myself 24hours. If the pain eases up with pain killers then they said ita muscular then thats good. if not i have to ring hospital and probably be admitted for them to help me. they said they would try and stop labour at this stage of pregnancy abd would give steroids at 23 and a half weeks. so we will see


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi Twinkle, your scan sounds exactly how mines went on Friday. Try not to worry hun, just look after yourself and rest. xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Just to add, if you are having cramping type pains can they not give you indomethacin as a precaution for 48 hrs? I had those meds when I was first admitted at 19+5. They are really good at relaxing your uterus muscles and stopping contractions xx


----------



## karenh24

i had pains when i had my last scan it was the consultant that was doing it an she was pressing so hard i was in there for half an hour with her poking and prodding me, hope 2mro's scan is not the same x


----------



## faibel

Hi All,

Wunderful - congrats on your new arrival, enjoy.

Quick question - I'm 14 wks with twins, due to have stitch on thurs. I lost my daughter at 21 wks. I'm trying to remember if I had any symptoms/signs before I lost my daughter, I do remember an increase in discharge for about a week before. I'm worried that I will turn up on thurs and they will say its too late, your already open!!! 

I know you measure ahead in a twin pregnancy and to be honest I look 20 wks already. So my question is, can anyone remember anything to indicate shortening or opening before you were seen at hosp? I'm feeling heavy, but no extra discharge or bleeding.

I had a normal scan last week and the lady said she could see my cervix, said no funnelling that she could see to worry her. Can it change in a week?

Thanks, I'm really starting to panic now.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im so sorry for your loss - try to keep calm. When I started to dilate I lost my muscus plug and it was streaked with blood and I was having menstrual type cramps. Im sure all will go well with your stitch, stay positive for your little babies :) This thread is really helpful and positive too xx


----------



## TLM21

faibel I think the stitches don't go in until 13 to 14 weeks anyway. rest from now until the stitches.go in, drink plenty of water. the symptoms pink described sound about right, I didn't have much symptoms myself, but everyone is different. if they checked you out last week, you should still be fine, try not to worry hun (I know easier said than done), that said you know your body so if you feel .something is not right, definetely call or visit your dr or midwife. 
Thursday will be here in no time, now just rest rest rest, don't carry anything heavy either.
I'm glad stitches are going in for you, keep baking your beautiful.twins.
sending you lots of positive vibes.and hugs


----------



## Twinkle 3

faibel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wunderful - congrats on your new arrival, enjoy.
> 
> Quick question - I'm 14 wks with twins, due to have stitch on thurs. I lost my daughter at 21 wks. I'm trying to remember if I had any symptoms/signs before I lost my daughter, I do remember an increase in discharge for about a week before. I'm worried that I will turn up on thurs and they will say its too late, your already open!!!
> 
> I know you measure ahead in a twin pregnancy and to be honest I look 20 wks already. So my question is, can anyone remember anything to indicate shortening or opening before you were seen at hosp? I'm feeling heavy, but no extra discharge or bleeding.
> 
> I had a normal scan last week and the lady said she could see my cervix, said no funnelling that she could see to worry her. Can it change in a week?
> 
> Thanks, I'm really starting to panic now.


Try not to worry lizzie had her stitch with twins and I can remember her saying that at 13weeks before her stitch she was measuring same as an 18weeks Singleton and she was already losing bits of her plug and had tightenings with cramps but she had her stitch in and it held till I think it was 38weeks :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Just to add, if you are having cramping type pains can they not give you indomethacin as a precaution for 48 hrs? I had those meds when I was first admitted at 19+5. They are really good at relaxing your uterus muscles and stopping contractions xx

They just said to rest and take paracetamol for 24hours and if that helps then its ok but if it dosnt take away the pain then to go to hospital as I need further treatment, she also said that they would probably hook me up to a drip to try and help me if it was labour


----------



## shanny

great news wunderful.....................


----------



## DAYDAY24

Having a stir crazed day luckily hubby should be home soon


----------



## jessiemum

Hi Ladies, 
I am after a bit if advice. I am having a stitch put in next week & just wondering if you could tell me what to expect? The Obs has given me no information about it or even but a care plan into place for this pregnancy. I am scared stuff as lost my little girl ast year at 23 weeks. 
Thanks in advance
Andrée


----------



## Hopefulagain

jessiemum said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am after a bit if advice. I am having a stitch put in next week & just wondering if you could tell me what to expect? The Obs has given me no information about it or even but a care plan into place for this pregnancy. I am scared stuff as lost my little girl ast year at 23 weeks.
> Thanks in advance
> Andrée

I am so very sorry for the loss of your little girl. As I am only a few weeks pregnant and have not previously experienced a cerclage, I can't offer any advice but I'm really interested in reading the advice that you do receive. How far along are you?


----------



## Hope2302

Hi Jessie's mom! Sorry about your loss and congrats on your pregnancy. With the stitch, I am guessing you are getting a preventative one which is more effective than an emergency cerclage. On the day of the placement, you would be given a spinal and the stitch procedure should be btw 30mins to an hr. Mine was over in about 45-50mins and it was because it was an emergent cerclage and my membernes had to be pushed back and what not. You would get a few cramps which might last hours or days together with light bleeding or spotting. You might be admitted overnight just for monitoring and to make sure no issues arise. After the cerlage is placed, it is very normal to have cramps, feel some sort of heaviness and also feel the baby really low. These are all scary but are completely normal with IC. However, if any of these is accompanied with heavy bleeding or unbearable cramps, you should go to L&D. I hope I have answered a bit of your question and that all goes well with this pregnancy. Best wishes.


----------



## Hope2302

You might also be given antibiotics during the procedure as I was given this. You would also
be given a course of antibiotics and maybe pessaries too


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies how does contractions feel im having a sharp pain on lower abdominal comes and goes no tightening


----------



## ShelbyLC

Day, contractions feel as if both babies are pushing against your belly at the same time in all directions. That's the simplest way for me to put it. :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby no pushing or pressuring just random pains


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, sorry your scan wasn't as successful as you'd hoped. Did they your check your cervix? I hope the painkillers are helping, but listen to your body and if it means a few days in hospital then it might be with it to get to the route of the pain.


----------



## Craigswife

Jessiemum, I had a preventative stitch placed at 14wks into this pregnancy. It wasn't half as bad as I was expecting. I had mine under a spinal, which was fine and the whole procedure was very quick, it takes longer to prep you than actually placing the stitch! After I was kept in over night so the spinal could wear off,I had some period type pains which I took paracetamol for and was a bit achy from being pulled and poked around but otherwise fine. I didn't bleed but had quite a bit of pinky/beige discharge for a few days. I had antibiotics to prevent infection and took progesterone pessaries. Once home I was signed off work for 5 days and then back to a normalise life, although I take it far easier than I did, get lots of rest and drink plenty of water. I've been advised to avoid baths (risk of infection), no sex-although now they say we can, but I'd be far to scared! And no heavy lifting. Since having it placed I can't cant feel it at all. 
You'll find everyone here really helpful and a hive of information, knowledge and experiences! Hope all goes well for you x


----------



## chocolatecat

Ccongratations wunderful! Hope he's doing well. Is he in special care? Photos soon please! 

welcome to all the new ladies! My only advice is to trust in the stitch and your body. Take it easy whenyou can and don't worry too much about varying CL. Mine has been up and down between 2.8 and 5. And can vary 2 cm week to week! I g et reassurance scans each week and a lovely chat with my amazing doctor as I've been under a lot of stress afree my dad got cancer and.died soon after. I've still not dealt with my grief yet as I'm trying to stay calm, but the scans help. I work from home and stay off my feet as much as possible. Also on progesterone. I think this combination has helped me get this far with minimal pains and pressures.
.as I have half a uterus we now have to watch out for her running out of room and /or PTL. So growth scans start next week.

Good luck growing your babies!

Sweet - sounds like you're doing great! 28 weeks!! Awesome! That's my next milestone, and when Oh will let himself believe of might be real (ie we can start looking at what to buy!) 

We had my brother and sister in law to stay this weekend with 10 week old Max. He was such a good baby! they had a great routine for him already! Hope it runs in the family!


----------



## karenh24

got my scan later a bit worried about what they are going to tell me, i've been having little pains and pressure really low down :(


----------



## jadey_fae

Karen24 - Good luck for your scan. What time is it?
Twinkle - What did they say about your cervix?

I have got SPD and ordered a pregnancy ball to help with the pain as I can't sit comfortably, but then suddenly thought should I be avoiding this with a short cervix as I know it can speed up delivery?


----------



## Craigswife

Chocolatecat, that's very wise words and just the thing I needed to hear today! My midwife and ob have total faith in my stitch, so I suppose I should do to! 

Karen, hope it all goes ok at your scan x

Jadey-fae, I don't know much about spd but with IC you would be better taking the weight off your cervix

I hope Twinkle is ok, she's not been on this morning? Knowing how she was struggling and having pain. Xx


----------



## karenh24

Thank you Jadey and CW.my appointments at 2.30 i've packed a bag with pyjamas, clean underwear etc in case i have to go back in for a stitch x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Well my consultant appointment was interesting, they didn't have my notes when i arrived then they found them but apparently sheffield haven't told them anything about me being there and they have no record of which confused me as doncaster transfered me in the first place, now waiting for a phone call from the hospital as they were getting sheffield to fax through my notes, as i had my stitch removed but they have no record in doncaster of it being removed :wacko: not sure why they need to ring me i know it was removed but will see what they say when they do ring, have to have blood tests for the itching and managed to get in with the midwife this afternoon to get that sorted, they have put me back on cyclogest til 32 weeks and i am in for a scan of my cervix lenght and fluid levels in two weeks. I'm confused tho, as on last check i was 2cm dilated so what are they looking for on the cervix lenght scan surely there is no lenght i'm dilated??? 

so all in been an intresting morning.


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW they checked my cervix and it wasnt showing any signs of funnelling which I'm happy about but they didn't check the length. I'm on paracetamol now, the pains slightly eased but not fully so just going to rest completely and see how I feel tomorrow. I'm hoping the pain goes and this little boy stays put. 9 more days for v day :) I'm praying I make it.

I have also been told my hospital dosnt take babies until they are 27weeks so if he's born early then I'll end up in a different hospital


----------



## Twinkle 3

Good luck Karen I hope all goes well for you but I also hope hey give you your stitch. If your cervix is ok still ask for the stitch :)

Jadey my cervix was fine :) they are concerned about the pain and pressure I am having as they said I shouldn't be in pain like this or this length of time either. They are thinking mine could be spd so that's why I have been told o take pain killers to see if it eases then if it does I'll be sent o physio for a support belt. I woul try and rest to take the pressure off our cervix and pelvis, I only feel better when I'm layed down :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also what on earth are the hospitals playing at sweet ? That's very strange that doncaster didn't know what happend at Sheffield lol. Lack of communication there :) I wonder if they are checking your cervix to see if your still dialated. When I had my little boy during labour I went from 10cm to 3cm so your cervix can close back up


----------



## karenh24

Thank you Twinkle i will be asking about the stitch i don't like them monitoring me until its an emergency and they have to put one in, i'd rather it was there in the 1st place x


----------



## Craigswife

Glad you're ok twinkle, it's good news your cervix is ok, no funnelling is good. In a way spd would be a good diagnosis, not that I'm being uncaring, but it would be a manageable condition rather than the pain being linked to your cervix or pre-term labour, less of a worry.

Good luck Karen, I agree with twinkle, I'd push for a stitch anyway, that would give you peace of mind, especially having history. I really don't like the wait and see approach, as Helen put it they are just 'firefighting', surely it's better to prevent the fire in the first place.

Sweet, that's terrible about the hospital and your notes, sadly it doesn't surprise me. There often seems to be a lack of information. 

I had my dr ring me last night which sent me into a panic, but he rang to say my blood tests showed my iron levels were low, so i need to take iron supplements. I've been more comfortable the last couple if days, thank goodness. Just want my little one to hang on in there. 
I'm still getting odd sensations in my tummy that I can't work out if they are braxton hicks or baby having a shuffle around??? It's strange because I always feel it in the same area, left of my tummy button the most? It doesn't hurt or last long, but can happen several times a day.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, having a bit of a mini crisis at the mo (I am ok tho) so not getting here much again. Anyone need my advice specifically, please post with my name at the top - it enables me to quickly spot the posts that might be aimed at me if that makes sense, I am always here if anyone needs me. Hope everyone is ok - love to all xxx


----------



## Craigswife

Lizzie, sorry to hear you're having a mini crisis, hope all is ok with your family xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Day, labour can start with pain alone, but in general and as Shelby so brilliantly described it is usually accompanied by a tightness across your abdomen. The muscles contracting are very obvious as you get into later pregnancy, especially with two on board. The pains/tightenings build in intensity and frequency until they cannot be ignored. I had lots of lower abdo pain later on. It wasn't contraction-like but was uncomfortable. I didn't worry too much about it because it seemed to be a part of the generalised aches and pains which go with carrying two babies. It never became regular, nor did my uterus contract with it - I did however have tightenings independently from it xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks CW,you ok? What's the latest? My family are fine sweet :) xx


----------



## lizziedripping

CW - these sensations you describe sound normal for later pregnancy when baby gets bigger and makes his/her presence felt hun. Its a bit odd and disconcerting but usually nothing more than more baby, less room lol. With the twins every significant movement triggered tightenings too which scared the heck out of me. Xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

LIZZIE thanks hope everything goes well for u


----------



## karenh24

well i had my scan and all was well, suprising news my cervix has stayed the same no funneling.had a huge discussion about the stitch and instead i am getting scanned every week now x


----------



## Twinkle 3

That's good news Karen :) glad your cervix is holding up. Are you happy with the weekly scans and no stitch or are you reassured by the talk ? :) also just curious are you getting steroids at 24 weeks


----------



## HelenGee

Karen! That' s great news about your scan, and that they are monitoring you every week now. Just out of curiousity, what did the consultant as about the stitch? X


----------



## karenh24

Thanx Twinkle and Helen.im glad im now getting scanned every week its reassuring if there was a change in my cervix i would have pushed for the stitch but im just taking it a week at a time now i'll see what next weeks measurement is, the consultant said that i probably won't be needing the stitch and just to see what my next weeks measurement is, i haven't had anything about steroid shots mentioned to me but i will ask about them next time x


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thats great karen


----------



## jadey_fae

Yey Karen Great news. That was what I was going to ask for if there is no change in my cervix next week I know my doctor wont want to stitch so I will be asking for weekly scans instead of every other week. (Our dates are so close together and our cervix measurements I think lol)


----------



## sweetbuthyper

thats good news karen, well still no call from hospital so i take it sheffield haven't sent my notes yet its all :wacko: they have no clue whats happening at all, not overly worried coz i know whats happening but bit worried about what happens if i go into labour again and they think the stitch is still in and haven't got notes saying i've had steriods. 

I had oc blood tests again this after and am stupidly itchy, doctors said i can have piriton asked midwife and she said yes but i need a prescription, left it with reception at docs but apparently it wont be ready til Thursday just hoping i don;t go insane by then otherwise may have to send oh to lie and buy me some.


----------



## Twinkle 3

sweetbuthyper said:


> thats good news karen, well still no call from hospital so i take it sheffield haven't sent my notes yet its all :wacko: they have no clue whats happening at all, not overly worried coz i know whats happening but bit worried about what happens if i go into labour again and they think the stitch is still in and haven't got notes saying i've had steriods.


I know you don't like travelling a huge amount of way sweet but why don't you go to Sheffield again if you do go into labour... Hopefully you won't, just until your hospital realises actually what has happend. I had care passed between two hospitals at the start and it confused them so much, im a bit worried myselfs about hospitals as the hospital I'm at cant deal with babies who's less than 27weeks and I'm scared if I go into labour before then, I'll be transferred myself. Praying I won't though :) 

Karen... Just make sure the hospital dosnt pressure you into not having a stitch, you have already had one previous loss so it proves there might be a problem with your cervix. Hopefully the weekly scans will help :) I just don't want you to go through anything unecasary, I was told in my last pregnancy that my cervix would be fine (I had already had one prem birth befor that) my consultant filled me with so much confidence that nothing bad would happen and they would look after me and my baby so well to ensure all would be ok and in the end I lost my little boy at 22weeks. This time I have told the consultant what I want, he suggested cervical length scans and I told him no I prefer a stitch :) I'm gla do chose the option now as I am having so much pains and oressure and I know I would have ended up with a stitch in the end but an emergency one


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sorry about spelling mistakes. Silly touch screen again


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Sheffield to far to travel if anything happens i have been instructed to ring 999 rather than try to make my own way to Doncaster hospital even tho i only live 5 minutes away as bean is still spinning into alsorts of positions. To be fair its not doncasters fault sheffield haven't told them they haven't even written that it was removed in my handheld note all they say is i was admitted with tightenings and they stopped so discharged to community midwife care.


----------



## monro84

I have been feeling weird since yesterday. I had stitch put in at 23 wks 5days last thurs. Had a lot of bloody egg white mucus thurs night and fri morning went to dr for it fri afternoon my dr was out but he said cervix was still closed. Have not had any problems since except for constapation which cleared itself yesterday but was still scared to push. I had a braxton hicks yesterday morning and maybe a few times through the day. Today I just felt weirded also. Kinda hard to explain but I been kinda nauseous since yesterday evening and had a head ach that started today. Also for the past hr have had 2 or 3 braxton hicks except they feel weird it feels like my heart is beating out my chest and kinda like the breath got knocked out of me. Along with mild cramps in the lower abs. I am lying on my left side now and so far I believe that helped.


----------



## karenh24

hey just a quick question for anyone that can answer it.is it normal to have quick sharp pains in your lady bits area and dull achey pains


----------



## Twinkle 3

Monro its only a week Ago since you had your stitch placed. It's normal to have bleeding after the stitch placement, mine lasted for quite some time to be truthful. I have always been achey and crampy so I really can't comment on that, you know your body more than anyone :) I hope all is ok. Just try to keep calm and take your mind off things as when you get stressed that can increase your heart beat and also can cause tightenings. Tightenings are worrying when you have more than 6 in an hour or when you have them at regular intervals becoming painful, have you tried some painkillers? I was always told take paracetamol and if it eases the cramps them great it's nothing serious, if it dosnt then it might need checking out but also don't forget your bodies been through alot in a week :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

karenh24 said:


> hey just a quick question for anyone that can answer it.is it normal to have quick sharp pains in your lady bits area and dull achey pains

Iv had those type of pains since 14weeks :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also I'll just add Monro if you dont feel right it's always best to get checked for your peace if mind


----------



## shanny

munro - it might be a reaction late on to the aneasthetic try and see your midwife before weekend though if you can just to get reasurance and stay resting.......

karen - i get sharp twinges on movement sometimes and also randomly when sitting they pass though.........and also the dull achey pains too................but nothing for too long ....................if it lasted i would get it checked out but its intermittent............


----------



## monro84

Thank you I do have a ck up appt tomorrow afternoon so I was just making sure that it would be ok to wait till then


----------



## Mommy's Angel

CW - congratulations on 24 weeks! 

sweet - congratulations on 28 weeks! Can you call Sheffield and have someone get those notes ready and maybe have someone or even YOU pick them up personally and taken them to the other place? I'm a hands on person. Sometimes where these places are concerned it's better to do things ourselves because they get done right! :rofl:



Congratulations, wunderful on your dear sweet boy!

Karen. :yay: Great news on being monitored every week. Someone is listening. Keep fighting for that stitch dear friend! :hugs:

Lizzie, so sorry there is a slight crisis on your end. Praying it all works out soon! :hugs: Glad the family is doing well too. 

Helen, what can you tell me about that pelvic floor issue? I'm curious if this is an issue with me? What causes it if you don't mind me asking please?

Twinkle how are you?

Shelby how are those beautiful babies of yours doing?

Just thought I'd check in on everyone. :winkwink:


----------



## ShelbyLC

My girls are great. We moved them from their pack-n-play to their crib a few days ago. They've started teething, which is killer already. I've managed to get Tegan to breastfeed three times in the last two days, which is amazing, given that previously they couldn't properly latch. (Britton thinks my boobs are the worst thing ever and gets angry if they are anywhere near her :dohh:) We're having a weight gain issue but other than that, they are perfect. :cloud9:

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4730small_zps63a0480e.jpg


----------



## Tink_0123

Hey Ladies,

Wunderful, congrats on you baby boy! Hope to see some pictures soon.

CW, Congrats on V-Day! :flower:

Sweet, Yay for 28 weeks :flower:

Karen, sharp pains in the lady bits are quite common, I had them since about 17 weeks going forward. 

Twinkle, hope you're next scan goes better and baby cooperates hun.

MA, hows everything??

Lizzie, sorry to hear you're going through a crisis in your household; hope things sort themselves out for you.

Shelby, the girls a GORGEOUS. Gotta give you lots of credit, babies are no joke and having two definitely make things a bit more complex. You go girl!!

Hope all you ladies are doing well and still cooking those precious babies.


----------



## Tink_0123

AFM, must admit its been a bit rough. Turns out Audrey was born with her left tear duct clogged and no one noticed until it got infected last week and we ended up admitted at the children's hospital from Thursday to Friday. Her eye is all better now, Thank God!! But she has to be on antibiotics for 2 weeks.

Other than that, she's great! Eats 3 oz every 3 hours. Dr. says thats normal to eat that much, I was kinda concerned but I guess all babies have different needs; she's been a hungry baby since she was born :haha: As of yesterday she weights 7 lbs 10 oz.

I'll try to post some new pictures soon for u ladies to see.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Shelby, they are too cute. :rofl: I hate to say it, but wait until their molars start to cut through. It's been like The Exorcist over here for awhile. I think we're finally getting our baby back though. She's been great the past two days. Haha I got to 4 months with Bf'ing Amelia. If I knew then what I know now I would have pressed on. Hind sight is 20/20 as they say.

Tink, I WONDERED how you were doing. Can't WAIT to see those pics. I'm LOVING see all these beautiful miracles! 

Glad Audrey is doing better. I've actually had some clogged tear ducts and they are a PAIN! That's for an adult. Can't even imagine a baby having it. It took MONTHS and finally it was cleared up with the right antibiotics. I even put warm packs on my lids. SO glad she is on the mend. It makes having a new baby more sensitive.


----------



## jadey_fae

Karen, I get those pains too. Quick sharp pains in the vagina (I call it lightening crotch) and a dull ache. I think it's normal


----------



## lizziedripping

monro84 said:


> I have been feeling weird since yesterday. I had stitch put in at 23 wks 5days last thurs. Had a lot of bloody egg white mucus thurs night and fri morning went to dr for it fri afternoon my dr was out but he said cervix was still closed. Have not had any problems since except for constapation which cleared itself yesterday but was still scared to push. I had a braxton hicks yesterday morning and maybe a few times through the day. Today I just felt weirded also. Kinda hard to explain but I been kinda nauseous since yesterday evening and had a head ach that started today. Also for the past hr have had 2 or 3 braxton hicks except they feel weird it feels like my heart is beating out my chest and kinda like the breath got knocked out of me. Along with mild cramps in the lower abs. I am lying on my left side now and so far I believe that helped.

Hi Monroe - bh contractions do leave you with that adrenalin rush which feels as though your heart will explode! Its awful and similar to an anxiety attack. I had them frequently in the twin pregnancy, and between 24 and 28wks they terrified me :( Mine happened over a few hours each day and were approx 3/4 per hour. Even something as simple as playing on the Wii with my son coukd trigger them, anything which got me stressed, tense or on edge would set them off. 

I always say that sporadic, occasional BH are nothing to worry about. If they get painful, are more frequent than 3/4 times per hour and/or build in intensity then its worth getting checked. The stitch and its very presence are responsible for Bh and increased uterine irritability so in themselves aren't huge cause for concern. If however they progress and are accompanied by other symptoms unusual for you then have them investigated xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi new ladies :hi: xx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hello ladies .how is everyone?


----------



## jadey_fae

Obviously I don't lift my 2 year old but today she fell and hurt her self There was no one else here so I had to pick her up. Whilst trying to comfort her (she was fine) I felt suddenly very wet down there. When I wiped I had this clear/white jelly like discharge. Is this normal discharge for pregnancy or could be something to do with my dodgy cervix. Haven't seen this discharge before. Having a mini panic as it happened just after I lifted my daughter.


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey-fae, I must say I've had a lot of discharge in this pregnancy, especially first thing in the morning which I guessed has pooled overnight, bit yuk! 
Maybe just keep an eye on it for a few hours and see how it goes. We're you sitting prior to picking her up?. I find I have no discharge for a few hours then a load, I think I once you start moving about it drains out. I can't remember if you have a stitch or not, but I've been told that your discharge increases with a stitch as it does in pregnancy anyway.
Don't worry about lifting your little one, I wouldn't imagine a one off would hurt. I've done it too on the odd occasion, it's hard when you've got little ones. 

Something chocolatecat said yesterday has really stuck with me, she said to trust in your stitch and your body, I find that quite a comforting thought and really helps me not to worry. I've been working today, sat at my desk all day, so off my feet, but it gives me backache sat all day! I can't win! 
I've been waking at 4am not being able to get comfy and then baby starts wriggling and that's it I'm awake for the day! So that combined with low iron levels, working and a 4yr old leaves me pretty tired. My hubbie's great though and doing lots for me.


----------



## jadey_fae

Thank u craigswife. I'm sorry u are not getting much sleep and combined with low oron levels u must be feeling bad :( I wake up and can't get comfy either. It's so annoying. Espcially when ur OH is snoring away next to you!
I also liked what was said about trusting ur body :)


----------



## shanny

I agree with chocolate cat and having had success with the stitch (3x) you do need to have faith in them................that said I still have dyas of paranoia !!!!!!!!! But i think with a history you always will................but I am confident that I have a good care plan in place again and all will be well in August...............just not when I am on Holiday hopefully!!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hey guys i'm very very tired hardly slept but wanted to let you all know baby Zachary Anthony Keith was born in the early hours of this morning weighing 1160g around 2.5lb, i'm home now when i rang earlier he was doing well on cpap, had come off the meds stabalising his blood pressure and had had some breast milk, so hes doing well. will update when i've had some sleep x


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrats sweet


----------



## ShelbyLC

Congratulations, sweet! 28 weeks is great, you did so well. It's good he's eating already, that will really help him. :flower: Thinking of you both. x


----------



## HelenGee

Well done Sweet, like Shelby said, 28 weeks is fab. Wishing you a fast journey to him coming home with you :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

congratulations sweet, glad he is eating well, take care of you both, hugs


----------



## Agiboma

@sweet congrats
@tlm look at you 32 weeks doing so well mommy
@all the new ladies welcome so many pages cant catch up
@pinksparkle welcome i remember your story so well i read it when i was newly pregnant with my little girl and truely wept at your loss, this thread is great and the support is tremendous
As for me im still recovering from my post partum pre eclamsia and trying to take it easy as possible kinda hard with a newborn and a 32 month old, finally got a chance to do my birth story here is a link:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1816047-agiboma-my-baby-girl-here.html


----------



## TLM21

agi I'm glad you are recovering and feeling better. thanks for posting your story. can't wait to see pics of the baby. I'm happy I'm at 32 weeks now, hopefully I will get to term as well. hugs to you and the baby.
oh hope weather has improved by now


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrates tlm21 on 32 weeks


----------



## Agiboma

@tlm its still cold imo, freezing ice pellets forcased for tommorrow lol


----------



## Craigswife

Sweet, congratulations. 28wks is a good gestation and great he's on breast milk already. Hope he keeps up the good work xx


----------



## chocolatecat

Ccongratations sweets! Zachary is a great name! Hope we can see some photos soon. Get some rest and then go love him to bits! So pleased you made it to 28 and I presume it means he can stay in doncaster? 

I know the last few weeks have been hard, well dome on hanging on in there. OH and I were reading about the various stats and stories of 27 and 28 weekers. He's got a great chance, especially with you guys as parents. Big huhs to you both xxxx


----------



## chocolatecat

I'm glad my words have helped some of you. I do get paranoid, but mostly when my body is telling me something. The 3 times I've ended up in hospital withe contractions I knew I'd done too much and felt out of sorts before they started. Just an urge to lie down and general sensations/aches I wasn't familiar with.
If I'm having a busy day I do tend to start feeling the need to properly rest (ie horizontal) and do my best to Listen now. I am working from home, so I'm lucky enough to do that. But don't be tempted to cook or just finish what you're doing if you've had a long day at work.

The best feeling will be when we get to term and feel silly for being paranoid and making our OH s do so much!


----------



## TLM21

agi oh sorry to hear, I have the opposite issue here, with hormonal changes I feel is like 100° and 100% humidity, extremes suck, lol
chocolate you are absolutely Wright, you have also been awesome, you are past 27 weeks and will get much further, keep listening to your body and continue to take care of yourself and baby. can't wait until we all can laugh about our degrees of paranoia and our OH workload when we were in bed. is funny how I have a desire to clean when I can't
day congrats on passing 30 weeks with twins, that is fantastic
hope how are you?
sweet congrats again, babies are strong and he is doing well, keep us posted on the progress hun, cc
hugs everyone, keep baking those babies


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sweet a massive congratulations, I'm so pleased little Zachary is doing well :) my daughter was born at 29weeks and did brilliantly, the little prem babies are fighters :) atleast he's on Cpap aswel and not ventilated. My daughter was only on Cpap for a few days cycling on and off it but mainly breathing on her own. You Also had steroids so I'm sure your little oh will be well away and just needing to grow :) have lots of rest, and keep us updated :) 

Once again congrats on your sons birth :) you got your happing ending and I hope I can get to 28weeks :)


----------



## karenh24

Congratulations Sweet im sure his gorgeous :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations Sweet :hugs: Think I must have some catching up to do here, had no idea your baby's birth was imminent. Although I know you were probably hoping to go longer, 28wks is a real 'turning point' gestation, when babies do so much better than in the weeks preceding. Lots of love and luck over coming weeks honey :hugs:

Jadey - dislodging some mucusy discharge is normal after exertion. There is lots of additional 'gunk' down below during normal pregnancy, movement of any kind just makes it move around is all chick xx


----------



## faibel

Congrats Sweet, my eldest daughter was born at 26 weeks and she did great.

Waiting to go down to surgery, feeling quite sick, will be pleased when its over! I've had quite a bit of pressure the last two days, so hope I'm still closed!!


----------



## jessiemum

Hi Hope2302 & hopeful again, thanks for your advice. I'm getting a little nervous now about the stitch been placed next week. I was wondering how long Di you need to rest for after the procedure as I have a 2 year old son who is extremely active? X


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi Jessiemum I had my stitch placed at 14weeks, I was so scared about the procedure and it wasn't as bad as I thought. The spinal was quick and painless and the procedure itself only took about 15-20mins, I was allowed home after the spinal wore off. I was sore the next day,it was mainly my back from the spinal as it felt bruised. I have 3yr old and I had my mum look after her just so I could rest. I took it really easy for a few days after


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Congratulations Sweet! Glad to hear little Zachary is doing well. 

Hello to everyone else - I hope you girls are well. Im doing ok....just thankful for everyday that my little man is still cooking - we are determined to get to that all important 24 weeks - 18 days to go! *Fingers crossed* 

I had a hospital appointment today...I also got another (abdo) u/s as the doctor couldnt find his heart beat with the doppler. Ive had quite a few scans since I was 19 weeks and my son is ALWAYS face down. Obviously they are struggling to get all the measurements they need so im back again next week and they've advised me to try a sugary drink 1hr before. Is anyone elses baby always face down? What if they never get all the measurements because he wont turn? 
I know thats not the most important thing.....Just curious though xx


----------



## shanny

conratulations sweet hope you get some recovery time between visits...........glad baby had some milk


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi pink sparkle do you mean head down or just his face is turned to the back?

My baby was head down at 18week scan,then at the 20week scan they couldn't see his face or get the head measurements and then at my scan earlier this week they still couldn't get his head measurements but managed to see his face, I just refused rest of the scan as the lady was hurting me and I have decided that head measurements arnt important to me, If my cervix is closed then that's all that matters to me :) all they wrote on my notes is incomplete anatomy scan due to my request and the midwifes wasn't too bothered about the measurements not been taken x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Shanny with your history of stitches did you feel pressure and aches through your pregnancies? Is it normal to experience them?


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks Twinkle, the way it looks on the screen is like he's horizontal on his tummy, his face is down to the floor and his spine is along the top - does that make sense?? The sonographer says he was laying his head on his arm and looked incredibly comfy. Is that considered "head down" i.e Heading towards the exit?! I hope not!! 

Hopefully the fizzy juice does the trick next week xx


----------



## shanny

Twinkle 3 - Hi

Achey lower stomach throughout but as 5th pregnancy stomach is not what it used to be!! Niggly and sharp pains on occasion but nothing consistent - Not so much pressure I would say - when baby kicks stitch area i feel it sometimes especially later on when baby is bigger. 
I kind of get this feeling a lot that is hard to explain like a half tightness but not a tightness as i dont really do that (until I am induced although hoping this one will happen au natural and i get my dream wtaer birth LOL) not sure if this is a pressure thing? Its kind of a dull ache..............

Is the pressure down below??

Hope this of some use................I'm sure someone else will have some ideas..............


----------



## Twinkle 3

Pink he sounds kind of head down :) mines basically doing a headstand lol he's completely upside down and is resting in a dip in my uterus directly on my cervix which concerns me a little, I hope the sugary drink helps you :) iv been contemplatin standing on on my head for while to see if he will move lol!

Shanny I get an achey lower stomach and the pressure I get is like a heavy feeling in my stomach like I just want to hold my belly, I don't get nothing too painful, I think it's ligaments that cause me the most pain as I can feel when I move fast or twist to the side that my stomach pulls, I lay down quite a lot as I darnt move so I get lots of aches from that, which is uncomfortable.when the baby kicks my stitch I get the shooty pains in my lady area and a really weird feeling like he will just fall out.... I just never know if it's normal or not lol it's niceto know though that you have had a lot of success Witt he stitch in :)


----------



## TLM21

twinkle congrats on 23 weeks hun
my baby is still head down facing the other way, I have an appointment on Monday and will let you know. Ive felt that dull aches in the lower and sides stomach area (where the stomach used to be), don't like that sensations, sometimes I drink more water than.usual and it eases a bit. I feel like I have to hold my belly sometimes when I'm taking a shower our if I'm up, I'm not up for a long time and everything hurts because of that too. I take my time getting up, since I feel muscle pulling if I do it fast. my ob had told me that if I layed down and the pressure pretty much disappear than it's ok. check with your midwife or Dr though..I read somewhere that the shooting pains can be round ligaments stretching. 
I also feel I have no clue on what's normal anymore, I've never done things in a normal way anyway, lol. I'm just trying to find out what is normal in me...
hugs


----------



## Tink_0123

Sweet, Congrats on baby Zachary, glad he's doing well!! :thumbup:

TLM, Congrats on 32 weeks, you're almost there!

Hope, how u been?? 

Agi, glad to hear from you, hoping you're recovering well from the PP Pre- E. Btw, you were nearly correct when you mentioned a few weeks ago that what if we had our baby's the same day. They're a day apart lol 

I hope all you ladies are doing well and still cooking. Sending lots of love and hugs your way.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Update on Zac hes doing well on cpap its set low and hes on it so he doesn't get to tired, blood pressures stable, hes now having feeds hourly of breast milk, we learnt how to do his nappy today, hes under the lights for juandice but they reckon he might be off them by tomorrow so all in hes doing well hes our little fighter :) 

quick catch up on what happened i started contracting at 25 +6 was sent to sheffield steriods given contractions stopped stayed a week til 27 weeks (26 +5 doncaster dates), woke up at 3am on the 10/4, with sever pain rang labour ward told to go straight in rang ambulence as per consultant and midwifes instructions ( they were a very narky crew not happy we called) it took them 40 minutes to arrive but a responder was her in 10, had erge to push before amulence arrive but resisted as waters were still intact and i knew i needed to be in the hospital got there around 4ish and zac was born at 4:27ish we still arent sure on the time keep forgetting to ask it was all very quick they had to break my waters as they wouldn't pop, he came out and cried then was taken and vented. 

attached photo of zac at 2-3 hours old
 



Attached Files:







543732_10152721048310648_646884224_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## DAYDAY24

Tink how is it being a mommy ? Sweet im so happy ur lil man is doing do great!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Wow sweet what a story you have there ! I'm so happy to see zac is doing well, all the machines bleeping and the wires seem daunting don't they, im sure he will do extremely well though. Prem babies are amazingly strong, He's so lovely and so small bless him. When my little girl was in the scbu I wrote a diary each day of her journey and I took photos of different things, it's great to look back on now and see how far she came. Maybe you could do that? Then when he's bigger you can show him :)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Bless little Zachary, what a beautiful little fighter xx


----------



## Hope2302

Congrats sweet! I am pleased he is doing well.
@ tink, I am doing great Hun! Still waiting and getting quite impatient :)

Hope everyone else is doing great?


----------



## Hope2302

jessiemum said:


> Hi Hope2302 & hopeful again, thanks for your advice. I'm getting a little nervous now about the stitch been placed next week. I was wondering how long Di you need to rest for after the procedure as I have a 2 year old son who is extremely active? X

I was on SBR. As I had an emergency stitch with length 0.7mm and bulging memberanes. My obgyn signed me off work and I just stayed in bed till about 32 weeks. I would say in most cases after the procedure, 3 days to a week depending on off course how you feel in relation to cramps, pressure and so on then normal activities can resume whilst still taking it very easy. It's hard when you have a toddler but try and get as much help from family and friends if you can. Like someone taking him to the park for an hour or so, or watching him while you take a nap.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hope2302 said:


> jessiemum said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hope2302 & hopeful again, thanks for your advice. I'm getting a little nervous now about the stitch been placed next week. I was wondering how long Di you need to rest for after the procedure as I have a 2 year old son who is extremely active? X
> 
> I was on SBR. As I had an emergency stitch with length 0.7mm and bulging memberanes. My obgyn signed me off work and I just stayed in bed till about 32 weeks. I would say in most cases after the procedure, 3 days to a week depending on off course how you feel in relation to cramps, pressure and so on then normal activities can resume whilst still taking it very easy. It's hard when you have a toddler but try and get as much help from family and friends if you can. Like someone taking him to the park for an hour or so, or watching him while you take a nap.Click to expand...

Hope can I ask, How far on where you when you got your emergency stitch? Congrats on getting to full term!! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sweet, he's SO beautiful! What a little fighter you have there. God bless this little guy. Praying for continued growth and good health so he can go home with mommy and daddy. SO glad to see all is well! :hugs:


----------



## Hope2302

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Hope2302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessiemum said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hope2302 & hopeful again, thanks for your advice. I'm getting a little nervous now about the stitch been placed next week. I was wondering how long Di you need to rest for after the procedure as I have a 2 year old son who is extremely active? X
> 
> I was on SBR. As I had an emergency stitch with length 0.7mm and bulging memberanes. My obgyn signed me off work and I just stayed in bed till about 32 weeks. I would say in most cases after the procedure, 3 days to a week depending on off course how you feel in relation to cramps, pressure and so on then normal activities can resume whilst still taking it very easy. It's hard when you have a toddler but try and get as much help from family and friends if you can. Like someone taking him to the park for an hour or so, or watching him while you take a nap.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope can I ask, How far on where you when you got your emergency stitch? Congrats on getting to full term!! xxClick to expand...


Sure, I was 21 weeks. Thank u.


----------



## TLM21

hello again
I have a question for the last few hours I have a feeling like a want to push something out, I don't think is poo, I already went and the pressure doesn't feel all from back there. it's a different sensation, not so much pressure, but like if I had the need to push... it's making me a little unease which doesn't help. I have now particular pain, and don't feel contractions often, I think. 
not sure if it's a normal feeling oR not, not sure if baby's position has changed it is it a little lower. baby has been moving a usual today and my day has been uneventful, in bed. 
hope I make sense, any help/light on this it's super appreciated.
thanks like always :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Is it like pressure on ur anus ? I have had that I think its a contraction


----------



## TLM21

no it doesn't seem like pressure back there. and I haven't felt much getting tight like a contraction, more like baby movements here and there. Ive been drinking a lot of water so I'm constantly with a desire to go pee.


----------



## chocolatecat

Sweets! Zachary is gorgeous! So pleased to hear he's doing well. I know you've got a long road a head, but we're all going to try and support you as much as possible. Please keep us updated. He's just so precious!
I was (attempting) to make baby hats last night, little orange tiger ones. First attempt was very small, and a bit ropey! But it made me think of little Zachery. I'd post it to you but frankly it's a bit embarrassing! Let me know your address anyway in case I manage to make one successfully!

tlm - if it's a new sensation maybe worth getting checked. Hope all is well though


----------



## lizziedripping

Tlm, at this stage I think its always worth getting new and unusual sensations checked out. At 32wks it isn't uncommon to feel lots of pressure low down as baby engages - and it doesn't mean the birth is imminent, BUT to be on the safe side, I'd definitely have them take a look xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Come on little Zachary (great name btw ;)) we're all routing for you :hugs:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Zac Update, they had to turn his cpap up a bit coz he keeps opening is mouth and letting all the air out lol but its fine hes doing well on it.... We had him off cpap for 15 minutes breathing on his own which is ace and so good to see, We got skin to skin cuddles today felt so good to hold him :), we got his weight wrong at birth :O, he actually weighed 2.8lb silly calculator can't convert right, hes now on 1.5ml of milk an hour, blood pressure ect still stable so all in very happy with his progress. oo and hes off his lights for jaundice will post more pics when i can :)


----------



## Hopefulagain

sweetbuthyper said:


> Zac Update, they had to turn his cpap up a bit coz he keeps opening is mouth and letting all the air out lol but its fine hes doing well on it.... We had him off cpap for 15 minutes breathing on his own which is ace and so good to see, We got skin to skin cuddles today felt so good to hold him :), we got his weight wrong at birth :O, he actually weighed 2.8lb silly calculator can't convert right, hes now on 1.5ml of milk an hour, blood pressure ect still stable so all in very happy with his progress. oo and hes off his lights for jaundice will post more pics when i can :)

I am completely new here but just wanted to congratulate you on your precious new baby boy. He is adorable and it is awesome to see (and hear) that he is doing so well. I just know that he will be home with you soon. :flower:


----------



## Twinkle 3

thats brilliant to hear sweet. so happy hes doing well and you got to hold him. keep us updated :) x


----------



## monro84

Thanks everyone I am back at work was cleard to go back yesterday. He said wed that cervix was closed and length was staying same so guess thats good he still said no house work and don't pick up anything heavy. 

CW--Thats my goal to right now is 28 wks b/c there is a 90% survival rate then. 

Wonderful - CONGRATS or your sweet baby boy:happydance:

Twinkle--Thank you for that. It did make me feel better. :flower: I did have my appt wed so that did help to since they said cervix was still closed but they did not do a scan I guess since the stitch is in there is no use for a scan. :shrug:

lizzie--thank you yes that is exactly how they feel I did not know the stitich could increase them thats good to know since I am having more since getting it but I just started them a week before gettting it so I guess I really have nothing to compair it to. :shrug:

Sweet--congrats 28 wks is my goal I sure he will be happy and healty. So happy he is doing good KUP. :thumbup:

TLM--I like what you said about " I've never done things in a normal way anyway, lol. I'm just trying to find out what is normal in me" I think that should be my saying also b/c when something is suppose to be normal or go normal it never does for me. My mom had a c section and the dr cut me i still have a scar on my back. I had gall stones from 16 to 25 but did not realize my pain was gall stone attack everytime until 25 when I had my gall bladder out and the had gall stones 2 wks after it was out had those removed and 2 wks later had more they cut a place to let them pass and I got dye in my pancreas and got pancreatitus which is rare to happen in a routine procedure. My first pregnancy that I know of was a blighted ovum then 2 chem's then a naturally conceived twin/triplet mmc and after that one I was sent for RCM testing and found I had a partial septate uterus that was causing them so had that reseceted had another mc but that was b/c it implanted late at 13 or 14 dpo b/c did not get bfp til day of missed af. Then finally after that one got pregnant again and here I am with an IC however I was very lucky that I did not have any losses b/c of it so far and it was caught in time. 

AFM--I did have a scare last night. I was dreaming and in the dream I was cramping and I woke up to pretty bad cramps I got scared b/c they came and went but I had no tightening like BH so I thought that was odd. I went to the bathroom and was scared to push but afterwards they felt better. I also drank some water and took tylonal and I felt better and went back to sleep well that is after I ate a bowl of cereal b/c I got really hungry. What really scared me was the pain was cramps and also in my lower back on my left side. I am not sure if the dream actually made me cramp of I just needed to use the bathroom or maybe I got so scared that that made me use the bath room IDK either way I am glad they stopped. However I have had light cramps on and off all morning and my stomach feels tired and sore.


----------



## TLM21

day just wanted to let you know that I did call the.Dr who very relaxed said that if I don't feel that sensation anymore to not worry about it. anyway I have an appt on mon so we will check baby, stitches and canal. he did say to call him if I need to. so more relaxed now  I still have to work with my anxiety levels, so I don't make anything more than what it really is... 

Monro that's a lot of stuff you've gone through, I'm sorry. I do feel abnormal sometimes, I just laugh now. you are past v day and you will definetely make it past 28, you will see. 
hugs


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thats good Tlm2 I was having so pains yesterday myself but nothing constant. Had appt to didn't check stitch because she doesn't want to irritate the cervix but my tummy is measuring 40 weeks Wow and was told I will be scheduled to have them week 37.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies,

You all seem like a very knowledgable bunch, and I'm hoping to get some advice! I started reading the beginning of this thread, but quickly realized that there is absolutely too much to get through - it would take weeks! I am hoping that you all can tell me if I have reason to be concerned or if I am overreacting.

I had Laser surgery on my cervix about 10 years ago and then in June of 2012 I had a very late D&E at 21 weeks pregnant. These two risk factors have made me very nervous from the start of this pregnancy about IC. I'm getting cervical length measurements every 2 weeks, and I am concerned after today's scan. 

14 weeks: a little over 4 cm
16 weeks: between 3.7-8 cm
18 weeks: 4.1 cm
And then today I went in at almost 20 weeks and 11 days from my last scan and my cervix was measuring 3.3. This seems like a very significant change in less than two weeks. The plan is to get my next scan in 17 days but I am terrified because that seems like forever away. I realize that I'm still in the "safe" zone, but I'm worried about a steep decline in the upcoming weeks.

What do you ladies think? I so greatly appreciate hearing your input and knowledge! Oh also, I have purposely been taking it very easy, resting a lot, and not exercising.


----------



## shanny

Wlcome Gwenylovey - you wil find a lot of help and advice on here.........I can't tell you about the measurements myself as I have never been moitored in such away but somone will be able to. best wshes


----------



## 25weeker

I am also on fortnightly scans although had my 16 week one at 17 weeks instead. At 17+3 weeks it was 4cm and at 18+3 it was 3.2 so like you a big drop. As its still in a range they are happy with mine next one is on Wed when I am 20+3 so I will be able to let you know what mine is then.

I have to admit the time is not going quick until my next scan :(


----------



## karenh24

hey 25weeker im about the same as u, i was 4.6cm at 11 weeks, 3.1cm at 16 +3 and the same at last scan which was 18 + 3.my next scan is on thursday i'll be 19 +5.feeling like the scans don't come quick enough


----------



## Gwenylovey

25weeker said:


> I am also on fortnightly scans although had my 16 week one at 17 weeks instead. At 17+3 weeks it was 4cm and at 18+3 it was 3.2 so like you a big drop. As its still in a range they are happy with mine next one is on Wed when I am 20+3 so I will be able to let you know what mine is then.
> 
> I have to admit the time is not going quick until my next scan :(

Thank you 25weeker, I look forward to your update, I'll keep you updated as well!


----------



## chocolatecat

Although I have a stitch in so it's a bit different, my cervix has changed up and down by up to 2cm. Anywhere between 2.8 and5cm! So don't panic. Until it goes below 2.5 it shouldn't be a concern. Though of course you'll worry, we all ! But please try to be reassured.

Sweet, sounds like he's doing great, so glad you've had cuddles!

had my first growth scan today (because of the unicornate uterus) ,she's doing great. 95Th percentile, all measuring over a week ahead. Great news for news for now. I may feel differently at 37 ,weeks!!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

How are we all doing ladies?

I would ask you all individually but I don't want to miss anyone's name out and look bad lol

Faibel how did the stitch placement go?

As for me I have 5days to go until 24weeks I am terrified of something going wrong, I am so close to viability and I am so desperate to make it, praying I can make it :)

Also hope all the new mummies and babies are getting on well


----------



## lizziedripping

Gwen, welcome :flower: The change from 4 to 3.3 in 11 days may well just be due to slight differences in the way you were measured, or the person doing it. Each clinician measures more or less conservatively hun. If this is a genuine change in length, then at this point I wouldn't call it catastrophic. If all women were internally scanned weekly, there would be huge normal variation in cervical length, and definite shortening as the pregnancy progressed. Its definitely worth keeping a close eye n given your history, but at the moment isn't cause for alarm. 

Week 20+ is when the baby gets significantly bigger, and the uterus expands rapidly. It makes sense that there is some 'give' in all women's cervixes. It is a rapid and sustained shortening early on which rings alarm bells. 

I'd be pushing for action if your next scan reveals further changes which say drop your cl below 3, and definitely ensure you get another scan sooner rather than later. Other than that at this stage it's very much a case of wait and see chick :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Sweet - so glad to hear Zac is doing well :hugs:


----------



## whistle

Hi all, just thought I'd pop my head in here as I'm scheduled to have a stitch next week at 13 weeks. My last stitch was a rescue cerclage at 22 weeks and didn't go exactly to plan so I'm hoping this one goes a LOT more smoothly! Just wondering with the ladies who had elective sutures, did you take any time off work/childcare to recover? I know I had to rest a lot last time, but I was much bigger and my cervix was already dilated when it went in.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi whistle I have had help with childcare and housework ever since having my stitch placed. I was achey after the stitch procedure and I suffer from pressure when I stand for too long so I try to lay down as much as possible. My days consist of laying on the bed or sofa. There is ladies on here though that have continued a more normal life but then there's ladies whos been on strict bed rest. So I think it will vary on how you feel yourself :)


----------



## faibel

Twinkle - so pleased V day is creeping closer, will be here in no time.

My stitch went well, recovering at home and trying to take it easy. I'm a bit sore but mainly my back after the spinal. Thankfully so far hardly any bleeding, hoping it stays that way. 

Just hope it does its job!


----------



## jadey_fae

Gwenylovey. I have a similar situation here. I had surgery on my cervix and a D and C years back. 
My cervical measurements have been :16 weeks 4.5 and 18 weeks 3.2
I am being checked fortnightly and am also very scared about the dramatic decline.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi girls can I ask a wee tmi question please?
What has your discharge been like since you had your stitch? I've had my stitch for 2 weeks and I've noticed I'm having some cloudy stretchy thick mucus discharge... Is that normal?? Xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Pink_sparkle, I don't have a stitch yet but I get that king of discharge. It's almost like Jelly. I think it's ok. I sometimes worry it's my mucus plug but my doc said that this mucus is normal.


----------



## jadey_fae

Lizziedrippings, your response to Gwenylovey has actually reassured me a great deal also. Thank u :)


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone
hope all is well.
twinkle just wanted to ler you know you will get to viability and pass it, you will see. I promise that after 28 time moves a little faster  , at least it did for me and I was super anxious, well still am, but I would like to think to a lesser degree, now I really want to make it to stitch removal at 36 and to term.. only positive thoughts in your head, no room for negativity (I know better said than done), I'm sending you all positive vibes from across the Atlantic and if they can travel that far they are pretty strong  having some faith in powers above helped me calm down too. 
hang in there hun
keep resting and baking, hugs


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks Jadey... I've lost my mucus plug and it was greens coloured and streaked with blood but this is more clear so hopefully it's nothing. I know the mucus plug can regenerate.... I wonder if if can regenerate after a stitch hmmm? Xx


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, you're within touching distance of 24wks now, keep going my lovely. 

Lizzie, I have a tendency to have night time orgasms!! (And general increased libido anyway, lol) My consultant wasn't worried and said there's no effect on the cervix, just thought I'd pick your brains too!! 

Pink sparkle, I get way more discharge since having my stitch and it varies, some days it's watery, others its thicker and more yellowy and then it's also sometimes white and mucusy. I've come to the conclusion that this is normal as its been like this since the stitch and all swabs, tests etc have been fine. 

Fabiel, glad your stitch went well, hope you continue to recover well x

Whistle, I had an elective stitch at 14eks, it went very smoothly and so far so good (she says cautiously!) I had a week off work and had my mum and hubbie look after my little boy. After that I kind of went back to normal. I have a desk job so can sit all day, I try not to be in the position where I'm standing for long. I've switched to online shopping and my hubbie takes care of most of the housework, well the physical stuff. I do light tasks, mainly for my sanity! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, as Twinkle says you don't like to miss anyone out! 

I'm particularly good this week, which is so reassuring. My bump feels good, not too much pressure and no aches and pains.......for now, lol! Could be a different story tomorrow.
I've decided to pack a basic hospital bag this weekend, only bits for me, just in case, I'd been thinking that left to hubbie I'd end up with a strange assortment of things, probably highly unsuitable underwear, lol!! Twinkle~still fearing jinxing things but thought actually this is probably wise....no baby stuff in it.....that would be tempting jinxing it!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

lizziedripping said:


> Gwen, welcome :flower: The change from 4 to 3.3 in 11 days may well just be due to slight differences in the way you were measured, or the person doing it. Each clinician measures more or less conservatively hun. If this is a genuine change in length, then at this point I wouldn't call it catastrophic. If all women were internally scanned weekly, there would be huge normal variation in cervical length, and definite shortening as the pregnancy progressed. Its definitely worth keeping a close eye n given your history, but at the moment isn't cause for alarm.
> 
> Week 20+ is when the baby gets significantly bigger, and the uterus expands rapidly. It makes sense that there is some 'give' in all women's cervixes. It is a rapid and sustained shortening early on which rings alarm bells.
> 
> I'd be pushing for action if your next scan reveals further changes which say drop your cl below 3, and definitely ensure you get another scan sooner rather than later. Other than that at this stage it's very much a case of wait and see chick :hugs:

Thank you Lizzie! This does set my mind at ease tremendously and hopefully I can relax a bit!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Just wanted to share this picture of the girls from yesterday. Hope you don't mind. :flower:

Britton on the left, Tegan on the right.

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/37_zps18d86035.jpg

As of this past Thursday, Britton weighs 11lbs and Tegan weighs 10lbs 5oz. This is the most different their weights have ever been! I worry about how little they eat - I have a difficult time getting 20oz in them most days, never more than 24oz! - but they're gaining so I guess it can't be that much to worry about, right? I have found that the more they sleep = the more they eat. Their biggest "meal" of the day is breakfast, following a 12ish hour sleep. During the day, they fight their naps, and if I can get them to fall asleep and stay asleep long enough to move them to their crib, I can get as much as 4 hours out of them, and then they wake up and eat really well! But I have a lot of trouble moving them without waking them. (They fall asleep in the living room, either in the swing or a "blanket nest" on the couch, then I move them to their crib and put them on their stomachs. The only way to get more than an hour out of them is on their stomachs!)

Unfortunately, they only rarely go back to sleep once awake. During the day, they are perfectly happy with 20 minute catnaps. (By perfectly happy I mean incredibly irritable and wide awake but exhausted :dohh:)

Lizzie, how old was your daughter when you started weaning her? My girls are nowhere near ready, but from what I've been reading, preemies usually are weaned according to their actual age, not corrected age? I'm trying to educate myself now so that I'm ready when the time comes, though I honestly think we have a little while yet. Their tongue thrust reflex is still very strong, though they're getting better with gagging on things!

Sorry this is so long. :dohh:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Aww they are so adorable shelby


----------



## jadey_fae

ShelbyLC, they are sooooooooo delicious!


----------



## lizziedripping

Pink - stretchy, cloudy mucus VERY common and normal in pregnancy :) It's actually protective and keeps the area clean as far as possible. I had lots of discharge in all my pregnancies xx

CW - please don't worry about the orgasms. It's usual to have increased libido in pregnancy due to allthe extra blood flow down below. The occasional o is nowhere near strong, or often enough to cause cervical changes honey xx

Shelby, your girls are poppets ;) They look so full of character already! Weaning-wise, I did wean Evie slowly from 5/6mths actual age (2mths corrected!). She was ready and just not satisfied with milk alone. My rule of thumb is always to go with the child. If they're happy on milk, settled and able to go 4hrs between, are gaining weight steadily then wait a while longer. If not then introducing a small amount of rice, or petis filous at this age will not be detrimental. 

With the twins I began adding rice to their lunch time bottles at around 3mths, so technically the same age as Evie, because they were screaming with hunger but couldnt take larger volumes. For us it worked, and the boys thrived :) Go with your gut hun, a mother's instincts are rarely wrong. Remember that tho weaning is dependent on actual age with preemies, you should take their developmental milestones based on corrected age (confusing much lol) :hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

*WARNING TMI* 
Sorry about the over share but I know with my daughter I got quite swollen down there :blush: But I don't remember that happening until a lot later on. I am sure it was to do with the pressure and weight of the baby
Today I noticed that my vagina lips feel ever so slightly swollen, fuller? Not red or sore though. If that makes sense. It feels weird when I walk around. I don't like it and it's making me worry :dohh:
Any thoughts? I hope I am worrying over nothing. Wed can't come quick enough, scan time!


----------



## ShelbyLC

jadey_fae said:


> *WARNING TMI*
> Sorry about the over share but I know with my daughter I got quite swollen down there :blush: But I don't remember that happening until a lot later on. I am sure it was to do with the pressure and weight of the baby
> Today I noticed that my vagina lips feel ever so slightly swollen, fuller? Not red or sore though. If that makes sense. It feels weird when I walk around. I don't like it and it's making me worry :dohh:
> Any thoughts? I hope I am worrying over nothing. Wed can't come quick enough, scan time!

It's completely normal. It's all about the extra blood flow down there. That swollen-ness began with me at the end of my first trimester. :thumbup:

ETA: There's no such thing as TMI on this website :haha:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Faibel happy to here your stitch went well And you havnt bled too much :) I had terrible backache after from the spinal, I think it's the worst part. 

Tlm thankyou for your message,it's so nice of you I really appreciate it and I love your positivity :) I really hope your right :) you have done brilliant aswel and I hope you can make it to your final goal of 36weeks 

CW vday is coming so slowly I hope it hurrys up so I can start to feel a bit more relaxed and content :) YEY your packing a bag, i hope you dont need it for a very long time though :) I agree on the no baby clothes yet :) I'm super paranoid about jinxing things.. I'm happy to hear your feeling good I hope that Carrys on for you!


Shelby your girls are the cutest things imaginable! I love hearing how they are getting on. It's strange to think at 4months old they are still only 10 and 11lb but that's what my daughter was like. She was very tiny. She was born 3months early and did everything at her adjusted age such as crawl walk and i weaned her when her adjusted age was 6 months as I was scared she wouldn't be able to handle food. She use to have a tendency to choke alot on a bottle of water and her milk, she did well though when I started her on solids when she was about 9momths old, I tried her on baby rice first made from her milk then I started with porridge and things like baby yogurts :)


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, how are you feeling? Are you still having pain? I popped to Boots to get my toiletries for my bag, but the walk from the car to the shop completely finished me off!! I felt like i was carrying a right heavy lump as i walked and ached terribly after and then worried I'd done to much! Also on a light hearted note I caught a glimpse of myself walking in the window of Next and was walking like I had poo'd myself (this is the walk I seemed to have adopted since having my stitch!) But I've been sat down all afternoon and feel ok now. 

Jadey-fae, my 'lady bits' have been swollen for quite some time, as Lizzie and Shelby said its the increased blood flow. Sometimes I'm aware of mine when moving around, however my biggest problem is it makes me feel very horny!! A mean twist from Mother Nature, a time when I can't do much in the bedroom is the time I feel like it the most, lol!

Shelby, your girls are so cute, they look lovely in their little outfits. I had the whole weaning dilemma with my little one, he was 12wks early and started at about 6mths real age, but took it really slowly and went with what he could cope with, but did baby rice for quite a few weeks and then added purée fruit in it.


----------



## whistle

Thankyou for all advice - I will have to wait and see how everything goes after Wednesday, though I think I will at least try to slow down.

Same as others, can't name everyone, but reading all your updates and will chirp in if I have anything constructive to add! :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi CW I'm feeling ok thankyou, but only when I lay down and rest, as soon as I start doing things like standing up for too long then I am in agony. Towards the night time though no matter what I have done I ache so bad I just have to go to bed for a bit of relief. I have realised aswel that I'm suffering bad with ligament pain, I have a cold :( poor me and every time I sneeze my stomach aches so bad! I sneeze and cry in pain after which my little girl finds hilarious lol

I'm glad your feeling better after your trip to boots! I know how you feel when you do too much, I also have the same style of walking as you, i love how you describe it like you have pood yourself lol! I sort of waddle with my back arched and bum pushed out, my mum commented on it the other day then I realised how much I have actually changed how I walk but I can't seem to walk normal no matter how hard I try lol


----------



## Twinkle 3

I have a daft question and I know it sounds silly but I'm worried, I am in my danger zone as you all know, I'm counting down to 24weeks. I have had a cold for 3days now and I sneeze constantly through out the day. I sneeze that hard that its painful and I can't help it but I sneeze about 3-4times in a row, I read on the dreaded google (I know you shouldn't)
But I read that sneezing can irritate your stitch and put pressure on the cervix :( do you all think I'll be ok? It's on the worst week aswel that it could happen. I just want to get to 24 weeks and beyond. I feel as though everything's always against me

I'll just add that the baby wriggles a lot after some of the sneezes which results in him kicking low down on my cervix


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, can I say I had a horrible flu bug the week after my stitch, I couldn't believe my bad luck! I've honestly not been so poorly for years and years. I had a dreadful cough which was so violent and with the sneezing and high temp I really thought it would be game over. I asked midwife who said it wouldn't effect my stitch at all and even went to the drs and she said the same, but I worried myself something silly over it. They were obviously right because I've had my stitch checked since and it's fine. So I'm sure you will be fine. Xx


----------



## Craigswife

Oh twinkle, I googled it too when I was poorly and made myself feel a hundred times worse!!!


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey guys. Missy is great. At her appointment Friday she was 7 pounds 13 ounces up from 6 pounds 3 ounces from from discharge 3 weeks ago. I did away with the fortifier for extra calories because it causes her too much belly pain. She's nice and filled out. She takes about 2 ounces of bm via bottle every 2-3 hours. Her tummy is tiny so her frequency is outrageous. Anyone know when to start adding cereal???
Shelby, did the dr okay sleeping on the tummy? My daughter is most peaceful there when she's on our chest but her monitor alarms...:( so we don't do it.. Here is a pic:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ShelbyLC

Prayerful, Missy is too cute! I don't know about adding cereal. From what I've heard, it's no longer recommended to add to bottles as it's a choking hazard. I would ask her doctor. :thumbup:

Doctors didn't okay the stomach sleeping. We were given the SIDS lecture when we left the hospital but the girls don't sleep well on their backs at all. Their nurse that comes to weigh them weekly DID say it was okay though. She said that, in her opinion, there is no right or wrong and the guidelines are changed so frequently, so just do what's best for us. They slept on their stomachs in the NICU so are used to it.

Sorry for any typos. I'm using my phone :flower:


----------



## shanny

Just a bit curious -- when does the sticth come out for you guys?? Do you have a plan? My consultant usually does it as 34 weeks but was wondering if this the same for others..............obs not if I go into pre term labour..........


----------



## TLM21

shabby my Dr takes them out at 36 weeks, unless preterm labor occurs

prayerful missy is gorgeous!
Shelby I just saw the latest picture of.the girls, so precious!

thanks for the updates ladies very much appreciated


----------



## Hope2302

@ shelby and prayerful, cute girls! 
@ shanny, around 36-37 weeks, the stitch comes out.

AFM, 39 weeks today and so ready to meet my lil guy! I am not having any contractions but I have lost my mucus plug yesterday and the day before which really doesn't mean labour is imminent. I am praying he comes this week healthy and strong. Isn't it funny how all through an IC pregnancy, you get geared up for baby to make an appearance at anytime and then when it's the right time baby stays put?
My obgyn says baby is 2/5th engaged, I am 2-3cm dilated and she could even feel baby's head and this was on Tuesday last week. Didn't think I'll get this far but I am thankful to God.


----------



## Tink_0123

Hey Ladies,

Just popping in to say Hello :wave:.. 

Hope, OMG! 39 weeks, thats amazing. I was 2-3 cm at 38 weeks and if it wasn't for my bp going up I would've probably lasted longer. Its true what you say, we spend our whole pregnancy prepping for baby to arrive early and then we manage to get to this point and we are just beyond anxious to meet our babies. You'll get to meet yours very soon :flower:

Wunderful & Sweet, How are your babies doing??

Shelby, as usual the girls are precious!

Prayer, Missy is doing wonderfully from what I can see in the picture. Hope you're doing good as well.

Audrey and I are both doing well. At her last weigh in on Wednesday she weighed 7 lbs 13 oz. She loves to eat, last night woke me up every 1.5-2 hours to have 2.5-3 oz. I'm mostly giving her formula since I didn't have much breast milk to begin with, besides as much as she eats I wouldn't have been able to keep things up. I do have some pictures to post, but havent had a chance to upload them, but I'm planning on posting them soon tho. 

I hope you ladies are doing well. You're all doing great cooking those precious babies!! :hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning lovely ladies. How is everyone? 
Twinkle - I feel for u with the ligament pain. I am suffering too. My belt arrived yesterday and it really is helping with that. I find that the less active I am the more it hurts later in the day. Are u getting leg cramps at night also?
My belt is a heavy duty belt LOL. It's from 3m direct. I highly recommend it I felt a bit of relief from the pressure immediately! It is also definitely helping with the ligament pain.


----------



## wunderful78

Hi guys ;) just checking in ;) 

Hoping everyone is ok 

My boy gets to come home in a few days ;) everything is going well I will try to figure out how to post pictures on this thread ;) 
Thanks so much for everyone's support and for just being here to chat and share with


----------



## jadey_fae

That's great news. can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle 3 said:


> I have a daft question and I know it sounds silly but I'm worried, I am in my danger zone as you all know, I'm counting down to 24weeks. I have had a cold for 3days now and I sneeze constantly through out the day. I sneeze that hard that its painful and I can't help it but I sneeze about 3-4times in a row, I read on the dreaded google (I know you shouldn't)
> But I read that sneezing can irritate your stitch and put pressure on the cervix :( do you all think I'll be ok? It's on the worst week aswel that it could happen. I just want to get to 24 weeks and beyond. I feel as though everything's always against me
> 
> I'll just add that the baby wriggles a lot after some of the sneezes which results in him kicking low down on my cervix

Hey hun, coughs, sneezes, 'o's' and all things of that nature are nowhere near strong or sustained enough to affect your stitch or cervix. The expanding uterus and baby weight are far more stressful on it hun, and if it is holding up to date then these minor additional and very fleeting strains are inconsequential. Feel better soon xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

shanny said:


> Just a bit curious -- when does the sticth come out for you guys?? Do you have a plan? My consultant usually does it as 34 weeks but was wondering if this the same for others..............obs not if I go into pre term labour..........

Shanny - stitch usually comes out at 34wks for twins and 37 for singles. I'd push for them to leave it til as late as possible so long as everything is progressing well xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Prayer, Missy is gorgeous :) Don't worry about tummy sleeping hun. In hospital they actually lay them prone because it is so much better for oxygen uptake and lung growth. Evie was very distressed on her back and her sats would immediately drop. I took to propping her on her side with rolls of blankets supporting her legs and back overnight. During the day when I could keep an eye on her I let her sleep on her tummy. I would roll one blanket against her back, another at the front and one between her legs in the recovery position? Hope that makes sense xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hope - so excited for you ;) We're away this week so wishing you all the best if baby decides to be born any time soon lol xxx


----------



## Hope2302

@ tink, I really can't wait to meet him. How is Audrey?
@ wunderful, good to know ur lil one is coming home soon. Bet you can't wait.
Thanks lizzie! Hope you all have a lovely time


----------



## Hope2302

@ Tlm, how is the pressure? 8 weeks to go, amazing!
@ Jessie mum, pink sparkle, how are you ladies doing Too?
@ sweet, how is ur lil man too?
@ twinkle, almost reaching the big milestone. Couldn't be more pleased for you.


----------



## Hope2302

Dr is thinking of inducing next week as I would want her to be there as we have a good relationship and she's been of tremendous help all through this journey. She is going away in my 40th and 41st week but I wouldn't want to miss out or be in hospital for my daughter's bday on fri. My doctor wants to do it anytime from Wednesday so it's a huge decision to make but I am leaning towards refusing. Any thots ladies?

I also know there is a possibility of labour on the days I am trying to avoid. A dilemma for me.


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone
thanks for asking hope, pressure has eased thank God. I have an appointment
tomorrow so I will get a scan and see baby's position. 
that is some tough decision you have, who would be there in labor with you if the your Dr is not? anyone you know? I still don't know how I feel about induction... I guess is necessary sometimes. 
any decision you make, it will be with your maternal instinct and will be the best, you will see.
I'm counting my days, trying to get up from bed a little more, finally started to paint baby's room, well my husband. my mom got a few baby items so it's good. don't dare to leave the house yet, maybe after stitch removal... haven't done much other shopping kinda waiting til baby is born to go myself....
hugs


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hope2302 said:


> @ Tlm, how is the pressure? 8 weeks to go, amazing!
> @ Jessie mum, pink sparkle, how are you ladies doing Too?
> @ sweet, how is ur lil man too?
> @ twinkle, almost reaching the big milestone. Couldn't be more pleased for you.

Im doing ok thanks! Nervous...But trying to keep positive! Im just thankful for everyday that passes. We've got 15 days until V day and im praying we make it. I think im googling too much....As much as ive seen really positive stories that help me keep the faith, I keep seeing storys with sad outcomes which make me wobble and think that nothing is set in stone....anything could happen. 

I just gotta keep calm and keep cooking the best I can! [-o&lt; 

Hope you are well xx


----------



## Hope2302

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Hope2302 said:
> 
> 
> @ Tlm, how is the pressure? 8 weeks to go, amazing!
> @ Jessie mum, pink sparkle, how are you ladies doing Too?
> @ sweet, how is ur lil man too?
> @ twinkle, almost reaching the big milestone. Couldn't be more pleased for you.
> 
> Im doing ok thanks! Nervous...But trying to keep positive! Im just thankful for everyday that passes. We've got 15 days until V day and im praying we make it. I think im googling too much....As much as ive seen really positive stories that help me keep the faith, I keep seeing storys with sad outcomes which make me wobble and think that nothing is set in stone....anything could happen.
> 
> I just gotta keep calm and keep cooking the best I can! [-o&lt;
> 
> Hope you are well xxClick to expand...

I am fine. Lots of anticipation but nothing a little patience can't handle.15 days will be here before you know it and hoping you get way beyond that and google is not your friend, stay away :)

@ Tlm, good to know you are a bit more mobile and making progress with baby's nursery.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Zacs doing well, off the tpn feed now and on 5ml of breast milk an hour when we left the hospital may be more now, was back on the lights for jaundice as his levels had started to creep back up but hopefully wont be on them long, still on cpap they put him on oxygen last night coz his levels were dropping but hes been on air today, he keeps opening his mouth to sleep and letting all the pressure out. holding his temp well today. other than that much the same has dropped weight but is to be expected, just wanting time to pass quickly now til he can come home. 

Afm i'm doing ok expressing is going ok i get 30ml ever 3hours which is more than enough for him and i have a stash at the hospital in the freezer, had a mini melt down this morning but am ok now its just hormones, i hate seeing him full of wires and stuff its hard, added to that expressing every 3 hours means little sleep it takes around an hour to express each time. I know its all for him and worth it but it just all seemed to much this morning i'm sure it will get a little easier with time or at least i hope so.


----------



## shanny

When my daughter Holly was born at 33 weeks I expressed for a month until she was big enough to breastfeed and take home. I felt like a human cow as I was using the hospital electric pump. Like you sweet, getting up to pump and losing sleep etc it was hard but as Ihad no other children at the time manageable. After 2 weeks I came home and then pumped at home. Any extra milk was frozen -- one day I left 4 full bottles at home - and drove the hour to hospital-- I was mad all that effort and lost sleep!! Luckily my neighbour put it in the freezer for me so all was not lost!!!!!!!!!!! It was all worth it though.....................


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Sweet, hang in there sweetie. The NIcU is a draining journey which at times seems impossible to get through :hugs: As for expressing 3hrly, I definitely didn't and still managed to keep up my supply for 6mths until Evie fed direct from the breast herself. I expressed at 8am, 12pm, 4pm and 8pm and midnight. I would have found the daily hospital visits and taking care of my 2yr old so much harder if I had then been expressing through the night too. Of course not every woman would manage to maintain a supply on my regime, but it is possible - note how I did it last thing at night and first thing in the morning so just missed effectively one 'feed' during the night. I got well over a pint at each sitting. Worth thinking about honey if youre struggling :hugs:


----------



## faibel

Quick question - I'm 4 days post stitch and today i've had to do slightly more i.e school run ( not excessive as I drive but def more walking and standing than I have been doing) and I've notice a lot of pressure in my 'back passage'!! Is this normal? I'm not constipated...yet but thats what it feels like. Have I done too much??


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

faibel said:


> Quick question - I'm 4 days post stitch and today i've had to do slightly more i.e school run ( not excessive as I drive but def more walking and standing than I have been doing) and I've notice a lot of pressure in my 'back passage'!! Is this normal? I'm not constipated...yet but thats what it feels like. Have I done too much??

It depends how easy you were told to take it after your stitch - mines was an emergency one so im on strict bedrest but some girls get them just after first tri as a preventative measure and can pretty much carry on as normal.

Im not too sure about the pressure? Maybe your needing a bowel movement soon? Or its wind? xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

thankyou lizzie and cw for the advice on my cold and sneezing. its good to know it wont affect my stitch :) im paranoid of something going wrong.

hope everyones ok. 

sweet:
glad to hear zac is doing well. i couldnt keep up the expressing milk with my little girl when she was in thr scbu. i never got up through the night so i didnt produce enough milk to keep her going. in the end i switched her to formula and she did well on that :) i tried to give her the best start in life but with me being at the hospital all day everyday visitng my little girl i wasnt eating healthily.. i was eating mcdonalds and fast foods as i didnt have time to cook or make meals. so in the end i realised that when your breastfeeding you need to eat healthily and i wasnt providing that. im happy i tried expressing milk but it just didnt suit me. i could only ever provide little bits of milk. so dont feel bad if you cant keep up with the expressing milk. my little girl put on more weight when i swapped to formula and she did well so not havibg breast milk didnt hinder her development.

having a prem baby is hard. they take one step forward and two steps back. i can remeber crying one day lookjng at my little girl in her incubater on her uv lights. i never thought she would get well enough to come home. she suffered so much with jaundice and ended up on quadruple uv lights. she was having apneoas in clusters and had to be stimulated to breath again. there was talks of blood transfusions aswel. i can remeber one nurse saying to me dont worry all the babies go home eventually as they all get well and big enough.. to be honest i thought she was just being polite and trying to make me feel better but she was actually right. my daughter did get well enough and big enough to come home :)

zac will get there and it will all soon be a distant memory to you


----------



## Twinkle 3

faibel i get pressure in my bum. i think its how babys laid. he kicks my bum constantly sometimes.. he is doing today and the only releif i get is when i lay on my back with my legs higher than my head.

if the pressure goes when you lay down then my midwife says not to worry and to lay down until it goes


----------



## Twinkle 3

sorry it posted multiple times so had to edit this one.... sorry for clogging up the thread


----------



## Craigswife

Fabiel, remember you're only 4 days post stitch so everything is probably still a bit inflamed and also it takes a while for the stitch to settle. I wouldn't be too concerned, I remember feeling a bit odd after mine for probably 2 weeks after, it did settle and now I wouldn't know I'd even had a stitch.

Sweet, I expressed for 3 months, it's completely draining so I understand how you feel. There was a lot of pressure from nursing staff to express regularly including through the night, which I did initially, but the tiredness and being in NICU during the day took its toll. My little one was transferred to a higher level hospital which was an hours drive away, so it got to a point where I had to weigh up whether I slept we'll and felt better or expressed in the night. To be honest leaving out the might time expressing didn't make an ounce of difference, as Lizzie did I'd express last thing before bed and then again as soon as I woke up. I had plenty of milk and extra to freeze. Glad Zachary is doing well x


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I'm having bum kicks today! It's very off putting especially at work trying to talk in a meeting while my bum is pulsating, lol!! ;-)


----------



## Twinkle 3

cw what gestation was your little boy born at ? hope your doing well :) your sailing through the weeks. your ticker seems like it only said 24weeks for a day or so.. my time feels like its dragging lol


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also CW the bum kicks are very strange arnt they lol!! Glad its not just me, I have never experienced this before in my pregnancies


----------



## ShelbyLC

Sweet - Pumping is hard work and very draining. Try to get some sleep at night if you can, go 4 or 4.5 hours between pumps at night and get a little more rest. As long as you don't go 5+ hours between pumps, you'll be fine. If you need any advice or a rant or have any questions, you can PM me if you'd like. I'm still pumping exclusively for my girls so I can try my best to help you from experience. :flower: Also, it does get better. I only pump 4 times a day now, frequently going 7-8 hours between if I'm busy. You won't always be tied to the pump. :flower:

Twinkle - I know you're worrying a lot right now about making it to 24 weeks, I just wanted to let you know that where I'm located, 23 weeks is considered viability. :thumbup: But I think everything will be fine and in a few months, you'll be 38 weeks and uncomfortable and begging your baby to come out. :winkwink:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Shelby I want to pump for my twins but didnt think I would produce enough. Im happy to know you do


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou shelby :) I'm so scared and worried that my baby will want to come out very soon. I really hope he can hold on and stay in there as long as possible. It's nice To know its considered viability at 23weeks where you are, the hospitals here are a bit of a lottery some will help you at 23 and a half but most of them won't until 24weeks. I get steroids at 24 aswel so Im hoping time will fly until then :) 3 more days and I can relax a little.I really hope I get to 38weeks like you said! That would be a dream come true


----------



## jadey_fae

Gosh. I remember all that pumping with my little girl when she was on the nicu for brain cooling It's such hard work waking to pump through the night and remaining focused during the day.
I have my scan this wed to measure my cervix. So scared and nervous. I hope they haven't been mis behaving further :/
I think if I have lost more length then they will mayb do something about it?....... I hope


----------



## karenh24

jadey_fae said:


> Gosh. I remember all that pumping with my little girl when she was on the nicu for brain cooling It's such hard work waking to pump through the night and remaining focused during the day.
> I have my scan this wed to measure my cervix. So scared and nervous. I hope they haven't been mis behaving further :/
> I think if I have lost more length then they will mayb do something about it?....... I hope

Hey jadey i have my scan on thursday and am hoping the same that my cervix hasnt been mis behaving, so scared aswel


----------



## Tink_0123

Sweet, sounds like Zac is doing great.. Soon the NICU days will be something of the past. Keep focused and remain positive through all this. You're a strong woman! :flower:

Karen & Jadey, GL on your scans this week. Hopefully your CL's have been behaving :thumbup:

Hope, I'm anxiously awaiting your big announcement. Sorry to hear you're in a predicament as far as baby's arrival. Everything will work out tho :flower:

Twinkle, you're almost at V-day! I;m so happy and proud of you, you've done so great. I remember when you were 16 weeks and would say 24 weeks was ages away and look at you now, only 3 days to go :happydance: Like Shelby said, soon you'll be 38 weeks and begging for your baby to come out lol

Hope all other ladies are doing well. I always have you all in my thoughts even if I don't get on here as often anymore. A baby definitely changes your life. :hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

You ladies are all soooo lovely.

Karen, what time is ur appointment? We will be counting down to 24 weeks together I think. What was your last CL?


----------



## 25weeker

Sweet - pumping is hard work. Can you double pump using the hospital pumps as it cuts the length of time you have to pump and its also good for supply. The breast feeding advisor told me it was the number of times you pumped not the timing between although one had to be in the middle of the night. I would pump midnight, 4 & 8 then 5 others throughout the day. After a few weeks I was shattered so pumped midnight then 7 with 6 others throughout the day. Before doing that I had to increase my supply as was getting about 100mls a day so I increased to 10 times for 2 days by doing hourly pumps over a 4 hour period. I was double pumping so spent 20-30 mins pumping. Even at max I never really got above 500ml but still managed to bf as a baby is much better at getting milk than a pump. Good luck xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hey all Zac is doing ok had a set back with his feeding he was getting bile in his tube so they stopped his feeds for 12 hours now back on 1ml an hour, fx he tolerates it as it increases, was possibly as he was constipated lots of poo when we did his nappy today so think it may have just backed up abit, nurses seem happy so i guess we should be too. hes still on the jaundice lights hoping not for much longer, got cuddles today think the nurse took pitty on me coz i was crying i had assumed i couldn't have him out with him being on lights and not been allowed cuddles for the last 2 days due to temprature or being on lights. 

My milk is starting to flow now :) got 80ml of my last session, also as its following better its taking less time down to around 40mins which is good.


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, you're almost there only 3 days to go, you'll do it. I'm getting my steroids this weekend, just focused on getting there this week. My little boy was born at 28wks, so that's my next goal after steroids! I see from your ticker it's your little girls birthday, hope she's having a nice day. 

I've been quite busy today and on my feet more than I'd like really, just kind of the way it's worked out today. I feel completely fine with it though and feel like I've got bags of energy, i think my iron supplements might be kicking in. Strangely considering ive been on my feet a lot i dong have sny pressure or aches??? my body is odd sometimes. But i do worry about the silent funnelling!! Got my little boy in the bath now and laid on my bed so I can see him, he's been in the garden and is filthy so had no choice, but trying to make it as easy for myself as possible! It'll be a fast body/hairwash and into bed so I can resume my horizontal position again. It's hard being a mum and having IC. 

Jadey-fae and Karen. Good luck for your scans, fingers crossed its a boring one with no change!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

zac off his machines for 5 mins
 



Attached Files:







15065_10152731357760648_899415648_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## karenh24

jadey_fae said:


> You ladies are all soooo lovely.
> 
> Karen, what time is ur appointment? We will be counting down to 24 weeks together I think. What was your last CL?

my appointments at 10 and my last CL was 3.1cm no changes, what is yours measuring at?


----------



## Craigswife

Sweet, that's a beautiful picture of Zachary. What does he weigh? Xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

craigsmum he was 2lb 8 oz ish at birth hes now around 2lb 4oz doctors seem happy tho hes not lost too much they will re weight him on wednesday hoping hes gonna stay the same or have gained.


----------



## Craigswife

Sweet that's a good weight, it's normal to loose a bit, but if he's taking milk he'll start gaining in no time. It sounds like hes doing really well. He's a cutie xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou Tink :) to be truthful it seems like only yesterday I was 16weeks :) I hope time flys until I am 38weeks. Yes only 3more days until v day I am so excited but still praying I make it. I hope your recovering well from the c section and I also hope that little audrey is doing good!

CW I am going to feel a huge relief when I get steroids on Thursday :) I bet you will too! 
I had my daughter at 29weeks so not much of a difference to you as my goal after 24weeks is 29weeks. I want to beat my personal best lol. I will be over the moon if I can do this.
I know my little girl did well in the special care baby unit so I think if I had another baby at 29weeks I wouldn't be as anxoius about it. 
I panic about doing too much, I never know what the right amount of rest is that I should be getting. I do ache though whenever I do the slightest thing so I try not to anything at all.

Hope you have a nice rest :)

My little girl had a brilliant birthday thankyou :) she's been all excited and loved every minute of it! Oh to be young again lol 


Sweet Zachary is lovely bless him :) he's done well with his weight, my daughter went from 2lb.12 to 2lb.2


----------



## lizziedripping

faibel said:


> Quick question - I'm 4 days post stitch and today i've had to do slightly more i.e school run ( not excessive as I drive but def more walking and standing than I have been doing) and I've notice a lot of pressure in my 'back passage'!! Is this normal? I'm not constipated...yet but thats what it feels like. Have I done too much??

Hey hun, I had horrendous back passage pressure with the twins from 8 to 20wks. It eased as they grew and my uterus shifted up and out of my pelvis and into my abdomen. I have a retroverted uterus which is why I felt all the pressure at the back. Any increased pressure might indicate it's time to take things a bit easier, but as soon as you take the weight off the pressure will ease - it's easily reversable :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

Oh sweet! He's gorgeous!! sounds like you're doing well with the pumping. you're so strong and keeping it together great. Tears are to be expected! yay for cuddles though :-D

Hope everyone is doing well?

I finally gave in to my urges and started looking at all the baby stuff my friend has set aside for me. 28 weeks tomorrow, which is when we said we'd look at baby stuff! It's Quinn's birthday on thursday, so that's when we're going shopping (but I needed to know what my friend has for me already).

Feeling good after my growth scan on friday. Since my cervix hasn't budged with the stitch in place I think I'm free to do a bit more activity. Was on my feet a fair amount this weekend (stood rather than walking) - it felt great! Even walked round town for an hour - finally the sun came out too! I rather think sitting around is making me more achey than walking. Hoping to start doing more in a few more weeks, but still a little nervous to do too much. But I think shopping (and lunch) on Thurs will be fine :D

Getting excited that this might actually happen . And then constantly saying touch wood afterwards!!!


----------



## shanny

shopping and lunch sounds nice chocolate cat...............have fun with the baby things..........


----------



## DAYDAY24

6 more weeks till I meet my lil men! Very excited wanted to share with you ladies dont give up!!!


----------



## Craigswife

Chocolatecat, lunch and shopping, perfect!! We've set ourselves a goal of 28wks before we can really get into baby mode with shopping and bringing out all my sons baby things too. That will be such a special day. You must feel a slight relief especially after having your scan. Can I ask, was your stitch an elective one or rescue one?
I have growth scan booked for 3 weeks when I'm 28wks, so looking forward to that, is it the same as having the 20wk scan?
I'm with you on the touching wood thing, I do that all the time!! 

I felt cheated when I delivered at 28wks because I wanted to do all the lovely things to prepare for my baby, but didn't get to. This time the one thing I really want to do is sort all the baby clothes and wash them and hang them on the washing line on a sunny day. Funny how the little things feel so important!

Day, wow you're doing so well, 31wks already, where did that go! You also must feel a sense of relief now you're in the 30's, especially as you've got double the load to carry!

Funnily enough I've been on my feet more than I'd like to the last 2 days, but feel very well for doing so??? I'm still trying to get plenty of rest and sit down as much as I can. My dr hasn't put me on any restrictions and encourages me to do things, but I'm nervous to do too much. My stitch has been in 11wks already, it feels like only a couple of weeks ago! I'm hoping the next 11 go just as fast!


----------



## Tink_0123

Day, 31 weeks, thats amazing!! Next month you'll have your little men with you already. I'm so excited for you. 

Twinkle, once you pass V-day, time seems to go by a lot quicker, then 28 weeks and so forth. One thing I realized when I began reaching different milestones was that I wasn't stressing the whole IC issue so much anymore which made the days, weeks go by a lot quicker. Once I passed 30 weeks, time really picked up, I was 38 weeks in no time. That's how it'll be for you. Glad you're having your steroid shots this week :thumbup:, I also had mine at 24 weeks. 

Lizzie, how are you doing??

I hope you ladies are doing well..

Ladies who've had their babies, how are you all doing??

AFM, we're doing good. I'm recovering super well from the c/s, as if I hadn't had one at all really. All I have is a bit of swelling on the incision site, and the scar which is minimal. Audrey, is growing and gaining lots of weight. She's really great tho, loves to give us her toothless smiles lol. 

Here are some pictures:

Just now, falling asleep in her cot
https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o770/Tink0123/633D4EC2-E31F-4CE2-BEFF-925022706D7A-7267-0000046886471080_zps7e5be708.jpg
On her boppy pillow
https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o770/Tink0123/A4CF33F2-971B-466E-B8B1-2DABE95DC204-7267-000004687DCB9D1A_zps58804898.jpg
In the car seat (the redness on her face is "baby acne")
https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o770/Tink0123/37D92D61-E506-4E38-B2FD-5BD45A53EEA5-7267-000004687595E595_zpsd0b25ea4.jpg
Me! This pic was taken last Wednesday (2 weeks post partum)
https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o770/Tink0123/D9D9340E-4960-47A2-83CE-75D054311F00-7267-000004688B0E64FC_zps20f9be8e.jpg


----------



## karenh24

Hey Tink Audrey is beautiful and you look really good too, i hope i manage to look as good once babys here!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Aww tink audrey and her lil smile, in her sleep is so adorable! Thanks ladies only a week till 3rd goal 32 weeks.


----------



## TLM21

hi ladies hope everyone is doing well
tink Audrey is perfect, so cute, so healthy!
day congrats on 31 weeks, days away from 32, so happy for you 3!
twinkle 3 more days hun and then much more  
cw your ticker is moving quite nicely, keep up three good job
Karen almost in the 20s, nicely done!
chocolate have some dessert for me at lunch, you are doing fantastic!
Lizzie thanks for continuously putting us at ease, hope all is well with you and the.kiddos
hope how is everything?
everyone else that I miss wishing you all bake for much longer, hugs


----------



## TLM21

just a little update from my appointment yesterday.
baby it's still head down, butt is up by my upper ribs, weighs 4 pounds 2 ounces, measurements were good. Dr says baby has long legs. my cl was 2cm. the added pressure I felt last week is because the head is low, and since I'm funneling it may even be putting added pressure. Dr is not worried. I've been feeling more.nauseous here and there. but I'm.happy things are.stable and lookimg good. oh baby gained weight, but I lost 2 pounds, blood sugar is controlled with diet, but he wants me to eat more calories, since I've only gained 12 pounds, I realized I'm pickier than what I thought with food, so really trying to eat more without increasing intake of sugary foods which is what I really want, lol.I'll keep you posted with any changes, next appointment in 2 weeks, them weekly....


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow Tink, you look amazing! Your baby is adorable and looks so much like you? We're all good sweetie, away on holiday in a large caravan by the sea - North English Coast. Kids love it, lots of swimming, beach, and arcades - I'm knackered lol, as are their grandparents ;) Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Tlm - glad appt went well. Doesn't sound like bubs is still comfortable in there. No reason why you shouldn't go several more weeks yet honey :) xx

Day - wow, 31wks - told you you could do it my lovely :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

CW - if being up and about feels ok, then I can't see a reason not to hun. Obviously balance it with regular breaks and rest, but you're a pretty switched on Momma, you know your own limitations, as does everyone here :) I only took to strict rest because I didn't feel good moving around, which was probably a twin thing rather than a cervix issue. That said, everyone is different - if your body is feeling the strain then let that be your guide xxx


----------



## chocolatecat

Craigswife said:


> Chocolatecat, lunch and shopping, perfect!! We've set ourselves a goal of 28wks before we can really get into baby mode with shopping and bringing out all my sons baby things too. That will be such a special day. You must feel a slight relief especially after having your scan. Can I ask, was your stitch an elective one or rescue one?
> I have growth scan booked for 3 weeks when I'm 28wks, so looking forward to that, is it the same as having the 20wk scan?
> I'm with you on the touching wood thing, I do that all the time!!
> 
> I felt cheated when I delivered at 28wks because I wanted to do all the lovely things to prepare for my baby, but didn't get to. This time the one thing I really want to do is sort all the baby clothes and wash them and hang them on the washing line on a sunny day. Funny how the little things feel so important!
> 
> Day, wow you're doing so well, 31wks already, where did that go! You also must feel a sense of relief now you're in the 30's, especially as you've got double the load to carry!
> 
> Funnily enough I've been on my feet more than I'd like to the last 2 days, but feel very well for doing so??? I'm still trying to get plenty of rest and sit down as much as I can. My dr hasn't put me on any restrictions and encourages me to do things, but I'm nervous to do too much. My stitch has been in 11wks already, it feels like only a couple of weeks ago! I'm hoping the next 11 go just as fast!

Thanks CW! I understand what you mean about certain things being important, I don't want to go overboard with buying her stuff, but I want to make sure she's got some outfits I've made for her.

My stitch was put in pre-pregnancy. It can be placed higher that way. It's the type where they cut you and push your bladder out of the way to get as high as possible. It seems to have held up well (touch wood!)

I feel so much better now I'm 28 weeks. Like I said my unicornate uterus puts me at risk for PTL, but there's not a lot I can do about that really!

The growth scan was good, different to the 20 week one as they only look at the head, tummy and leg length, but we got a good look at the baby and our sonographer explained all that she was doing.
Hope yours comes around quickly for you :)


----------



## sweetbuthyper

well got to the hospital to good news today Zac's back up to 4ml feeds every hour, and off of cpap hes now on high flow :) :) also back off the lights for jaundice, hes such a fighter very active today and i got cuddles for 45 mins :)


----------



## jadey_fae

karenh24 said:


> jadey_fae said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are all soooo lovely.
> 
> Karen, what time is ur appointment? We will be counting down to 24 weeks together I think. What was your last CL?
> 
> my appointments at 10 and my last CL was 3.1cm no changes, what is yours measuring at?Click to expand...


My appointment is at 10.30 tomorrow. My last CL had dropped to 3.2.


----------



## karenh24

jadey_fae said:


> karenh24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jadey_fae said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are all soooo lovely.
> 
> Karen, what time is ur appointment? We will be counting down to 24 weeks together I think. What was your last CL?
> 
> my appointments at 10 and my last CL was 3.1cm no changes, what is yours measuring at?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My appointment is at 10.30 tomorrow. My last CL had dropped to 3.2.Click to expand...

Good luck with the appointment Jadey let me know how it goes, your measuring about the same as me then


----------



## jadey_fae

Loving all the baby pics.


----------



## TLM21

sweet that is great news, you definetely have a fighter,a strong baby boy! keep being strong, and keep us posted. he will be home before you now it. hugs


----------



## DAYDAY24

Aww congrats sweet such a special prince


----------



## ShelbyLC

Lizzie - this isn't IC related but I didn't want to spam your inbox and there are a few other preemie moms on this thread, so hope you don't mind me asking a preemie question. :flower:

I've been really worried about my girls' development lately. I know they're only supposed to be 10 weeks right now, but they're doing so many things "early". They stand really well when their hands are held, they have no problem with head control, they are beginning to sit some with the boppy as a safety net and can sit wonderfully on my lap. They've been chewing on their hands for about 2 weeks now, but over the last couple days I've noticed a huge increase in the amount of time their hands are in their mouths. They bat and kick at toys, smile and giggle a ton.

But they don't grab toys. They don't hold onto things at all. I've put toys into their hands and they just drop whatever it is. I know this is a 3-4 month skill and they're only a bit over 2 months corrected, but it seems like everything else they do is 4 month stuff. Is it normal for their development to be like that?

I just feel so awful, like it's my fault because I don't work with them every day and encourage them to grab onto things. I just don't always have time. Some days it's all I can do to keep them happy and clean and nothing else fits in. Is it my fault? Is this something they should be better at by now? Or is this just one of those things that may take a little more time to develop? Are they behind because they had ROP and maybe their sight has taken longer to develop enough for this grabbing skill to develop? 

I'm really beating myself up about this lately. It's all I think about. I feel like an awful mom because they're behind with this, even though I know they really aren't. This preemie thing is so difficult sometimes :cry: :cry:

Sorry for the little rant, I'm just so worried that I'm going to do the wrong thing for my little girls. :cry:

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/32_zps92bbcf6e.jpg https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/38_zps9f09979d.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/39_zps88b089c5.jpg https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/40_zpscf43e503.jpg


----------



## Twinkle 3

Shelby I have just read your post, my little girl was born at more or less the same gestation as your girls. She reached her major milestones at her corrected age, so she was always 2-3months behind with crawling, walking etc but in another sense she was doing things a normal baby at her age would be, I use to push her to hold things, I use to spend ages trying to get her to crawl and so on... Then I realised that no matter how much I tried to help her come along faster with things, she would always do things at her own pace. So your little ones will be like any other baby, they will do things when they are ready, sometimes they will be behind and others infront or sometimes right on time :)

It's not your fault and you have no control over when they will be able to do things. You can help them along but I also learnt I should have enjoyed my little girl at the stage she was at as I was always trying to get her to do the next step. If that makes sense.

I'd try not to worry and see how they progress a little longer :)


----------



## 25weeker

Shelby - I would echo what Twinkle 3 says. Despite anything my daughter done early I always based it all on her corrected age so not to stress myself out. When people ask me her age I use to have to work out her actual age because I constantly thought of her on her corrected age. It sounds to me like they are doing fab for actual and corrected age. With prematurity definitely comes stubbornness (which gets worse as they get older :haha:) so although you can try and get them to do things they won't until they want to.


----------



## jadey_fae

Bad news for me. My cervix had shortened from 3.5 last week to under 2 and this time with funnelling :( Advised by doc to have a rescue stitch first thing 2moro morn. I am so scared I am going to loose the baby.


----------



## jadey_fae

I had 8mm of funnelling but it didn't increase with pressure


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey I'm sorry your cervix has been shortend and funnelled :( I wish you all the luck for the rescue stitch tomorrow. The stitch procedure is straight forward and nothing to worry about, your in safe hands in the hospital, I'm sure they have seen many cases like this before. Keep strong and let us know how you get on x


----------



## karenh24

Hey Jadey im sorry to hear your shortening and funneling, everything will be ok like Twinkle said u'll be in safe hands.
Once u have your stitch in just take it easy and plenty of rest, i have my appointment 2mro but will be keeping you in my thoughts x


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

jadey_fae said:


> I had 8mm of funnelling but it didn't increase with pressure

Jadey I was exactly the same as you when I was just under 20 weeks. Try and stay strong and positive. Are they keeping you in hospital? Dont worry about the procedure either its fairly straight forward, I was offered a general anesthetic but really dont like the idea of getting put to sleep so I got a spinal. xx :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

jadey_fae said:


> Bad news for me. My cervix had shortened from 3.5 last week to under 2 and this time with funnelling :( Advised by doc to have a rescue stitch first thing 2moro morn. I am so scared I am going to loose the baby.

Jadey, I'm so sorry to hear about the shortening, but it looks like they caught it at a good time! Good luck tomorrow, I'm sure all will go well!


----------



## TLM21

jadey stay resting, try to stay horizontal. 19 is still a good time to get a stitch. I've been funneling since week 20 with cl mostly in the 2, at one point it was 1.6. I've put myself on sbr. be strong, the procedure is not bad and is quick. keep us posted, sending you some positive vibes hun


----------



## Twinkle 3

I don't know if this is just me or if other ladies feel the same, but it annoys me when consultants take the wait and see approach, they offer cervical length scans rather than a preventative stitch as they don't want to diagnose you with IC right away, they prefer it if you have two losses or preterm births. I had a preterm birth then a loss and my consultant wrote in a letter that the reason COULD be incompetent cervix BUT it couldn't be proven until they have monitored my cervix during a pregnancy showing the cervix shortening and giving away, then I would be deffinetly be diagnosed with IC and a suture will be needed but why wait and risk a Babies life just to prove something?

As you can see I didn't opt for cl scans as I just chose the option of a stitch, I knew in my mind that I had IC and I wasn't willing to risk the loss of another baby on the wait and see approach.

I believe that evry lady that has evidence of cervical incompetence, such as previous 2nd trimester loss, or early preterm birth and going into labour without any signs (I dilated silently and each time I got to the hospital I was already 10cm!) they should all get a cervical stitch, it's a simple procedure but it can save your little baby and to be truthful most ladies I have read about on here who had the cervical length scans have ended up with an emergency stitch anyway.

Sorry to go off on a rant but I just wish doctors could diagnose ladies without waiting and seeing, I know IC is caught by having cl scans and then a stitch can be placed so your in safe hands having the length scans but why can't they find the problem without waiting and seeing?


----------



## karenh24

Totally agree with u Twinkle.i also dilated to 10cm in last pregnancy without any signs, i think i'll be the same as Jadey and need a stitch in as our measurements have been similar.it is annoying to be monitored if they just put the stitch in, in the first place would save us mums so much anxiety and stress for starters but more importantly our babies


----------



## ShelbyLC

Jadey - hope everything goes well tomorrow :hugs:

Twinkle - I completely agree. I wish more doctors were like mine. At my first CL scan (18w measuring 2.2cm) they gave me two days to see if my length went up any and if it didn't, I would have gotten a cerclage. It did go back up, though, to 3.3cm with reduced activity/modified bed rest. In hindsight, maybe it would have been better to get a stitch anyway rather than watch it, but I think my problem was PTL not IC so :shrug:

Re: what I posted last night. I just want to clarify that I'm not trying to rush my girls, I know they'll develop at their own pace. I'm just worried that they're doing a lot of things they aren't expected to be doing yet, but not grabbing yet. :flower:


----------



## jadey_fae

I totally agree twinkle and Karen. I am scared though. 
So if I keep loosing length after the stitch will the stitch still be enough to hold baby in? Or does the stitch stop u loosing more length? 
What does it mean to have funnelled but the funnelling not get bigger when u apply pressure?


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey-fae, sorry it wasn't a more positive scan. However getting the stitch is really good news and honestly it's really quick and straightforward. I think I asked the question about loosing length after the stitch is in and was told not to worry because that's why the stitch is put in, to support the cervix. Lizzie would be the one to give you a really informative answer. But there's lots of ladies on here who have had a rescue stitch and gone on much further. 
I can understand your worry, it's only natural that'll you feel scared, but hang on in there. We're all here to support you
Are you in hospital over night until your stitch? 
I funnelled in my first pregnancy and my consultant was a 'wait n see' type, he wouldn't stitch but put me on bed rest and I carried on for another 5 weeks before delivering, so with a stitch and bed rest you should be fine. i'll be thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Twinkle, I'm so with you on the wait and see, it seems silly that they do that?? My first consultant when I had my son was like that, surely it would saved them time in appointments and consultations if they just put the stitch in and be done with it? It seems so cruel that before you're worthy of being given the IC diagnosis you have to suffer loss or preterm labour. Crazy???? I'm lucky my consultant is really pro-stitch so I didn't have the battle, it was her idea. 

Shelby, my son was a 28wk baby and his milestones were all over the place, some stuff he'd do corrected other stuff he did as his actual age. Like you I'd be concerned but he'd always get there in the end. 

Karen, hope all goes ok for you tomorrow at your scan.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Jadey u are in my prayers just keep thinking positive I know its hard.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

ShelbyLC said:


> Jadey - hope everything goes well tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Twinkle - I completely agree. I wish more doctors were like mine. At my first CL scan (18w measuring 2.2cm) they gave me two days to see if my length went up any and if it didn't, I would have gotten a cerclage. It did go back up, though, to 3.3cm with reduced activity/modified bed rest. In hindsight, maybe it would have been better to get a stitch anyway rather than watch it, but I think my problem was PTL not IC so :shrug:
> 
> Re: what I posted last night. I just want to clarify that I'm not trying to rush my girls, I know they'll develop at their own pace. I'm just worried that they're doing a lot of things they aren't expected to be doing yet, but not grabbing yet. :flower:

Hey Shelby I'm in the preemie boat with you.... Twice. My first daughter did some things at her chronological age and some at her corrected. I took her to the developmental clinic and they rate them in 4 areas I think they are speech, fine motor, gross motor and one other that slips my mind...fine motor was the hardest to get up to in chronological age. My daughters evaluator said full term babies have a hard time with fine motor ( pinching holding clasping). So, no worries. Your girls are standing and doing all those other things! They are awesome and doing lovely.

Afm......Here is a pic of my princess. She's marathon feeding at night. Last night she got in 6 ounces in 45 minutes. (2 ounce intervals). She's goes 3 hrs Max in the day and every 1-2 hrs at night... It's getting difficult for hubby and I :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Twinkle 3

ShelbyLC said:


> Re: what I posted last night. I just want to clarify that I'm not trying to rush my girls, I know they'll develop at their own pace. I'm just worried that they're doing a lot of things they aren't expected to be doing yet, but not grabbing yet. :flower:

Hi shelby I didn't mean to imply that you was trying to rush your girls. I do apologise if it came across that way :) 

I was just saying that I did myself try to rush my little girl into things as I obsessed about the things she should be doing for her age and when she wasn't doing them at the right time what the guidelines said then I tried to push her so she wasn't behind but then I realised that me rushi g her didn't really do nothing as she did what she wanted in her own time.

I can see how your a little concerned with them being infront with so many things but nt grabbing yet. I was just trying to say that babies are somtimes in front with some things and then behind on others they just do things at the right time for them :) I wouldn't worry if I was you they are coming along nicely :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Prayerful your daughters so cute :) it's nice to hear she's doing well :)


----------



## sweetbuthyper

zac update: doing well on high flow, now up to full feed via tube, iv has been taken out :)


----------



## shanny

Jadey Fae 
I had an emergency stitch after funneling, and then carried til 33 weeks and alsthough she was preemie she was so much bigger than the other babies ..............I never would have got that far without it ...............its the best thing and although the procedure is a liitle daunting its all done relatively quickly ...................sometimes they give you a slight sedative so you are away with the fairies as well .which helps..........all the best


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks shanny. I am so scared. Does anyone know what the likelyhood is of carrying to term with a rescue stitch?


----------



## Craigswife

Wow sweet, that's progress! He's doing do well to be on high flow already and on full feeds. That's fantastic xxx

Twinkle, v-day tomorrow for you, bet you're so relieved, its been a long emotional wait for you, and is it tomorrow you get your steroids?


----------



## monro84

I just got my stitch at 23 wks 5 days. I am 25 wks 4 days today. I got to 2.5 cm and was starting to funnel so my OB said I needed to get the stitch. I was put to sleep (my choice I have a phobia of being awake during surgery). I had af type cramping that were pretty bad afterward and some bleeding. I went home that evening and was on BR for a wk. I was back at work a wk from that day (however I have a desk job and pretty much stress free). I had some mucusy bleeding that kinda scared me when I got home and the next morning b/c I thought my mucus plug came out but I went to ob (my was off that next day though) and he said eveything was fine and no dilation. I had heavyness and still do sometimes if I am up for a while. The only problem I have had since suregery is I felt like I had a uti after ward b/c I felt like I had to pee when I just peed. It finally went away enough that it is farily tollerable. I still fill like I need to pee a few minutes after I did though but no infection showed up so it might just be the baby or they way the stich was placed.:shrug:. 

I had the wait and see approach however I have been fortunate not to have any late losses all mine have been in the 1st trimester. I was lucky enought to find out I had a partial septate uterus before I had a late loss however that more than likely caused most of my other 4 losses. I had that resected however with uterian abnormalities you are higher risk for IC and PTL so I was very lucky to have an OB to advocate for me on that area. I had mentioned IC to the specialist I was seeing for the first 8 wks and he kinda shrugged it off. However my ob told me that when I get to around 16 or 18 wks they would start CL scans. He is very proactive on the matter. :thumbup:


----------



## jadey_fae

Wish me luck girls. I am so scared. Can I trust this stitch?? Ill be on later to let u know how it goes.
Karen, good luck for today :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey good luck for today :) I'll be looking for your update. Yes you can trust the stitch, it's going to keep your little one cooking for longer, hopefully all the way to term :) 

Yes CW I'm 24weeks today YEY!!!!!!!!!! I get steroids aswel this after noon :) I feel like a huge weight has been lifted from me as I have aimed to get to 24weeks from the start, it's been a long time coming and the worry about making it to 24weeks has been horrible! I'm just relieved I am finally here as my hospital will start helping my little one now if I was to go into labour (touch wood I won't) it's just nice to know that my baby will have a chance at life. Even if it's only a small percentage of surviving at 24weeks, atleast it's something.

I have however changed my goal now! lol I knew I would, I have changed it to 28weeks then I will fully relax and this baby can come when he wants after 28weeks, obviously I would love him to stay put until term but I don't think that will happen. 

I have also a meeting with my consultant this afternoon so we will see what he has to say.

I always end up coming out crying from each hospital visit so I'm hoping this will be a positive experience today :)


----------



## karenh24

Thank you Jadey.good luck 2u 2, im sure u'll be fine x


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Good luck Jadey Fae, I'm sure it will all go well.

Congratulations twinkle on getting to V day!! It must be an amazing feeling! Xx


----------



## 25weeker

Twinkle - :happydance::happydance: so happy you got to 24 weeks. 28 weeks is my goal too and think I would relax a tiny bit :)

Jadey - good luck with your stitch today

Karen - Hope your appointment goes well


----------



## faibel

Well done Twinkle, fab news, 24 weeks! 

Good luck Jadey, hope all goes well with the stitch, thinking of you.

Feeling a bit low today, haven't been sleeping well, have terrible heart burn and stretching. The stretching is freaking me out, hard to distinguish between all the aches and pains! I've taken to my bed to lie on the left for the rest of the day!! Hope it eases off soon!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi ladies,

I hope that everyone is doing well!! :flower: 

*Question *for any girls on the vaginal progesterone for a short cervix. After you put in your progesterone do you notice an increase in cramps? I put mine in before I fall asleep in bed and I always notice an increase in cramps after. Does anyone else notice this or is it just me? I was wondering because it worries me sometimes. :wacko:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

wannabeprego said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope that everyone is doing well!! :flower:
> 
> *Question *for any girls on the vaginal progesterone for a short cervix. After you put in your progesterone do you notice an increase in cramps? I put mine in before I fall asleep in bed and I always notice an increase in cramps after. Does anyone else notice this or is it just me? I was wondering because it worries me sometimes. :wacko:

Hey! I noticed I got a little irritability after the suppositories. Not real crampy but irritable like how u get days before your menses ( mild cramps ). For thus reason I would skip a dose every now and then once I passed viability. I think having something touch your sensitive cervix causes the cramping. Good luck :)


----------



## faibel

Hi Wanabeprego,

I feel a bit irritable after using the suppositoiries too. If its causes real bad cramps, I've heard of people using it rectally, this might be more comfortable for you? Maybe check with your dr. I used just progesterone in my second pregnancy and got to 39 weeks, hope it works out as well for you too.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Happy V-Day, Twinkle :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Prayerfulmom2 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope that everyone is doing well!! :flower:
> 
> *Question *for any girls on the vaginal progesterone for a short cervix. After you put in your progesterone do you notice an increase in cramps? I put mine in before I fall asleep in bed and I always notice an increase in cramps after. Does anyone else notice this or is it just me? I was wondering because it worries me sometimes. :wacko:
> 
> Hey! I noticed I got a little irritability after the suppositories. Not real crampy but irritable like how u get days before your menses ( mild cramps ). For thus reason I would skip a dose every now and then once I passed viability. I think having something touch your sensitive cervix causes the cramping. Good luck :)Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing your story with me. :thumbup: I am glad to know that someone else had the same symptoms with the progesterone and that is is normal. I will have to talk to my DR about it as well.


----------



## wannabeprego

faibel said:


> Hi Wanabeprego,
> 
> I feel a bit irritable after using the suppositoiries too. If its causes real bad cramps, I've heard of people using it rectally, this might be more comfortable for you? Maybe check with your dr. I used just progesterone in my second pregnancy and got to 39 weeks, hope it works out as well for you too.

Thanks for sharing your story with me and for the suggestion to try using it rectal. :thumbup: That is a possibility although the thought of doing it that wayt is not very appealing, but at least I know there is an alternative if the discomfort gets to bad. I will talk to my DR about it as well. It is good to know that other girls are having the same symptoms so it must be normal to feel that way after using the progesterone.


----------



## jadey_fae

How was it Karen?
I just got home . Stitch in place. Can anyone share with me what is what like after for them. I am bleeding is this normal? Also I had a catheter put in and now it hurts sooooo much when I wee. Is this all normal? Also finding it stings up there. Guess thats normal. Bloody Ouch.


----------



## karenh24

hey Jadey glad your stitch went well.my appointment was ok thanx better then i thought well my cervix surprisingly went up to 3.6cm.She did check my urine aswel and i had 2 + leukocytes and protein what does that mean?she also did some swabs x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou everyone :) I'm so happy to make it to v day :) I hope and pray I can get further though :)

Jadey I'm happy to hear the stitch procedure went well, bleeding is normal, I bled for a few days after. I had a catheter in and it hurt me for the first time I went to the toilet after but then it was fine. They hurt don't they! When feeling came back in my legs the catheter started stinging. Just try and rest as much as you can, I was achey after and really didn't do much, my back hurt after due to the spinal, it felt all bruised. Hope you have a fast recovery


----------



## Twinkle 3

Karen leukocytes in the urine indicates infection, have they given you antibiotics, glad to know your cervix is holding up still :)


----------



## karenh24

no they havent they said they would send it off to the lab.think i'll pop in to see my doctor 2mro.i re-tested when i got home (ive got a testing kit) and there were no leukocytes, there was trace protein and ketones, which i would expect ketones because i havent eaten much the last few days been feeling sick again


----------



## monro84

jadey_fae said:


> How was it Karen?
> I just got home . Stitch in place. Can anyone share with me what is what like after for them. I am bleeding is this normal? Also I had a catheter put in and now it hurts sooooo much when I wee. Is this all normal? Also finding it stings up there. Guess thats normal. Bloody Ouch.

I wrote this yestrday but maybe you did not see it:blush:

I just got my stitch at 23 wks 5 days. I am 25 wks 4 days today. I got to 2.5 cm and was starting to funnel so my OB said I needed to get the stitch. I was put to sleep (my choice I have a phobia of being awake during surgery). I had af type cramping that were pretty bad afterward and some bleeding they gave me loratab for pain. I went home that evening and was on BR for a wk. I was back at work a wk from that day (however I have a desk job and pretty much stress free). I had some mucusy bleeding that kinda scared me when I got home and the next morning b/c I thought my mucus plug came out but I went to ob (my was off that next day though) and he said eveything was fine and no dilation. I had heavyness and still do sometimes if I am up for a while. The only problem I have had since suregery is I felt like I had a uti after ward b/c I felt like I had to pee when I just peed I was told they did not use a catheter. It finally went away enough that it is farily tollerable. I still feel like I need to pee a few minutes after I did though but no infection showed up so it might just be the baby or they way the stich was placed.


----------



## monro84

karenh24 said:


> no they havent they said they would send it off to the lab.think i'll pop in to see my doctor 2mro.i re-tested when i got home (ive got a testing kit) and there were no leukocytes, there was trace protein and ketones, which i would expect ketones because i havent eaten much the last few days been feeling sick again

i get those sometimes. Usually they have to put it in a culture to see if it grows and usually it does. It just means that there is a possible infection but it is not showing positlve on the strip test they have to make it grow and test it to see what antibiotics work on it. Usually they already have me on some type of antibioics that day and will change to another if necessary. I have taken cipro(not safe in pregnancy) and macrobid (ok if pregnant).


----------



## monro84

twinkle congrats on v day:happydance:


----------



## jadey_fae

Thats great about your cervix Karen! So will they scan again?
Thanks for reassuring me ladies. I have been to wee now at least 4 times and it stings so bad :( Dont know what to do about it? Hope it stops asap. It's getting a bit much


----------



## jadey_fae

yes congrats on ur V day Twinkle


----------



## 25weeker

karenh24 said:


> hey Jadey glad your stitch went well.my appointment was ok thanx better then i thought well my cervix surprisingly went up to 3.6cm.She did check my urine aswel and i had 2 + leukocytes and protein what does that mean?she also did some swabs x

:happydance::happydance: Great your cervix increased in size. 

I have swabs done every 4 weeks to check for infection. They should get the results back within a couple of days. I hope they all come back clear xx


----------



## karenh24

Thanks Monro.Hey jadey the consultant just said she would see me for a review but now that i think about it, i've been up since 5 am then had to wait 2 and a half hours to see the consultant after my scan, so half asleep by this point, she should be scanning me every 2 weeks when i go for my appointment im definitely going to ask for a scan she can't just leave me to it just because its gone up plus i'll be near the time i lost my last baby so u'd think she would scan me these doctors are so annoying!!!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrates on vday twinkle


----------



## 25weeker

jadey_fae said:


> Thats great about your cervix Karen! So will they scan again?
> Thanks for reassuring me ladies. I have been to wee now at least 4 times and it stings so bad :( Dont know what to do about it? Hope it stops asap. It's getting a bit much

Glad your stitch went well Jadey_fae. Drink plenty of water and hopefully the stinging will eventually fade.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Jadey - im so glad everything went well! When the catheter is inserted they fill a little balloon to hold it in place so it can irritate your peepee hole. Just try and drink loads of water - more diluted the pee the less it stings but it should settle down. I had had cramping and spotting for a few days - all totally normal.

Karen thats great about your cervix going back up in length!! 

Congrats again Twinkle on V-day! Ive got 11 days to go! [-o&lt;

AFM - I saw my consultant this morning - urine dipped which showed Leukocytes and Proteins so I have been prescribed antibiotics for a urine infection....that I didnt know I had lol. 

Ive also to start injecting myself with Clexane twice a day which is a blood thinner...Really not looking forward to having to do this tonight! :shock::nope:
Anyone else on bed rest doing the same??

My consultant has also arranged steroid injections for if/when I hit 24 weeks *touch wood* too which is reassuring.

Im back to see my consultant tomorrow for a scan to get my cervix and im very nervous. 3 weeks ago I only had 1.6cm in length left with funneling - ive been kind of pushing it to the back of my mind thinking ignorance is bliss but im terrified to see what (if anything) is left of my cervix.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Pink v days not far away from you now :)

Im wanting to ask my consultant about the blood thinners, I don't move all day long so I'm worrying about blood clots, I sometimes wear the compression stockings but I think blood thinners would be better


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Ive got a few packs of compressions stockings today also...I figured though I was over 3 hours at the hosp this morning and ive been up and down for the bathroom so I'll put them on later tonight. 

You should ask about the blood thinners though I think partly the reason I got them as my bmi is in the high 30's. To be fair I think id be ok without them as I cant seem to keep my legs still and I drink over 2 liters of water a day so Im at the bathroom a fair too. xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Jadey, glad the stich went well! Take care of yourself!

Twinkle, congrats on V day!

Karen, that's so great that your cervix length increased!!

Good luck tomorrow Pinksparkle!!

I'd like to follow up with you ladies again for some advice. As I mentioned before, my cervical lengths have been the following:

14 weeks: a little over 4 cm 
16 weeks: 3.7
18.1 weeks: 3.8 (I thought it was 4.1 but was confirmed at 3.8 today)
19.6 weeks: 3.3
today 20.5 : 3.1, but this time my cervix was funneling. It did not change when pressure was applied.

What do you ladies think? I couldn't speak to the MFM dr but the high risk nurse was not worried at all. I have purposely been taking it easy the past week and now I'm starting to get concerned at this trend. Does the funneling indicate a worse prognosis?

Thanks so much for your input, I really value all the knowledge that you ladies hold!


----------



## ShelbyLC

jadey - I had a catheter during my c-section (I never had a stitch), and it hurt so badly. I don't remember exactly how long it hurt because I had a ton of other pain to pay attention to, but I believe it was gone within 24-48 hours. I hope yours was put in after the spinal/epidural. Mine was put in before and omg that was SO painful, everything after that was easy. :nope:

Gwen - I would speak with a MFM doctor when you can. 3.1 is still a good length, but you shouldn't be funneling yet. At the very least, put yourself on modified bed rest for now if you can, just to be safe. :thumbup:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I just replied to your post on the other thread ;) x


----------



## TLM21

congrats on v day twinkle!!
:happydance:
:dust::yipee:\\:D/


----------



## 25weeker

Pink_sparkle - I was on clexane in my last pregnancy when I was in hospital on bed rest. Good luck with the injections. I never done my own as a nurse was there to do them for me.


----------



## jadey_fae

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Jadey - im so glad everything went well! When the catheter is inserted they fill a little balloon to hold it in place so it can irritate your peepee hole. Just try and drink loads of water - more diluted the pee the less it stings but it should settle down. I had had cramping and spotting for a few days - all totally normal.
> 
> Karen thats great about your cervix going back up in length!!
> 
> Congrats again Twinkle on V-day! Ive got 11 days to go! [-o&lt;
> 
> AFM - I saw my consultant this morning - urine dipped which showed Leukocytes and Proteins so I have been prescribed antibiotics for a urine infection....that I didnt know I had lol.
> 
> Ive also to start injecting myself with Clexane twice a day which is a blood thinner...Really not looking forward to having to do this tonight! :shock::nope:
> Anyone else on bed rest doing the same??
> 
> My consultant has also arranged steroid injections for if/when I hit 24 weeks *touch wood* too which is reassuring.
> 
> Im back to see my consultant tomorrow for a scan to get my cervix and im very nervous. 3 weeks ago I only had 1.6cm in length left with funneling - ive been kind of pushing it to the back of my mind thinking ignorance is bliss but im terrified to see what (if anything) is left of my cervix.

Good luck for tomorrow. You are so close now!!! :happydance: 
I am more than spotting Is this ok?


----------



## jadey_fae

ShelbyLC said:


> jadey - I had a catheter during my c-section (I never had a stitch), and it hurt so badly. I don't remember exactly how long it hurt because I had a ton of other pain to pay attention to, but I believe it was gone within 24-48 hours. I hope yours was put in after the spinal/epidural. Mine was put in before and omg that was SO painful, everything after that was easy. :nope:
> 
> Gwen - I would speak with a MFM doctor when you can. 3.1 is still a good length, but you shouldn't be funneling yet. At the very least, put yourself on modified bed rest for now if you can, just to be safe. :thumbup:

Thanks! They put it in when I was asleep as I was so worried!


----------



## jadey_fae

Gwenylovey said:


> Jadey, glad the stich went well! Take care of yourself!
> 
> Twinkle, congrats on V day!
> 
> Karen, that's so great that your cervix length increased!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Pinksparkle!!
> 
> I'd like to follow up with you ladies again for some advice. As I mentioned before, my cervical lengths have been the following:
> 
> 14 weeks: a little over 4 cm
> 16 weeks: 3.7
> 18.1 weeks: 3.8 (I thought it was 4.1 but was confirmed at 3.8 today)
> 19.6 weeks: 3.3
> today 20.5 : 3.1, but this time my cervix was funneling. It did not change when pressure was applied.
> 
> What do you ladies think? I couldn't speak to the MFM dr but the high risk nurse was not worried at all. I have purposely been taking it easy the past week and now I'm starting to get concerned at this trend. Does the funneling indicate a worse prognosis?
> 
> Thanks so much for your input, I really value all the knowledge that you ladies hold!

Are u having checks weekly or bi weekly now?
I wouldn't be so concerned with the length yet but the funnelling would make me nervous. I had funnelling too which didn't change under pressure. The lady doing the scan said this was good but didn't say why. :shrug:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

jadey_fae said:


> Pink_Sparkle said:
> 
> 
> Jadey - im so glad everything went well! When the catheter is inserted they fill a little balloon to hold it in place so it can irritate your peepee hole. Just try and drink loads of water - more diluted the pee the less it stings but it should settle down. I had had cramping and spotting for a few days - all totally normal.
> 
> Karen thats great about your cervix going back up in length!!
> 
> Congrats again Twinkle on V-day! Ive got 11 days to go! [-o&lt;
> 
> AFM - I saw my consultant this morning - urine dipped which showed Leukocytes and Proteins so I have been prescribed antibiotics for a urine infection....that I didnt know I had lol.
> 
> Ive also to start injecting myself with Clexane twice a day which is a blood thinner...Really not looking forward to having to do this tonight! :shock::nope:
> Anyone else on bed rest doing the same??
> 
> My consultant has also arranged steroid injections for if/when I hit 24 weeks *touch wood* too which is reassuring.
> 
> Im back to see my consultant tomorrow for a scan to get my cervix and im very nervous. 3 weeks ago I only had 1.6cm in length left with funneling - ive been kind of pushing it to the back of my mind thinking ignorance is bliss but im terrified to see what (if anything) is left of my cervix.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow. You are so close now!!! :happydance:
> I am more than spotting Is this ok?Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes I spotted for the first 24 hours...then the following morning I got up around 5am for the bathroom (while I was still in hospital) and I had quite a large amount of red blood - it gave me a fright! The doctor examined my cervix and said it was just pooling of blood after my stitch and/or irritation...The doctor said the cervix is like the inside of your mouth so you can imagine its very sensitive and bleeds easily xx


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey-fae, I didn't have a catheter put in and worried I'd wee myself once the spinal was in, lol! But I still had real discomfort weeing afterwards, I reckon it lasted 2-3 days. I had period type pains for the first 24hrs and then settled. I think they pull you around a lot because you won't feel it. I had all sorts of aches and pains including my hips! 
I'm glad it went ok, get lots of rest, drink plenty of water and you'll feel lots better in a day or so. 

Twinkle, yay!! you made it and have steroids on board, I'm so pleased for you. I laughed when you said you've moved your goal post, I did exactly the same when I hit 24wks!! I'm focused on 28wks too 

Karen, that's great your cervix has gone up a bit, long may it continue!


----------



## jadey_fae

Thank u, that's reassuring!


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey i was told if its more blood than a peroid then to be concerned if not dont worry. it should calm down soon :) i had alot on the first day. 

just been for my steroids ladies and one word can describe it, which is OUCH!
i am not a wimp with needles, they dont bother me at all but this needle hurt so much. i basically dragged my leg out of the hospital as it went numb lol (had it in my bum) i dont know if its because im slim and theres not much fat to jab it in but it hurt lol. going back for a second one tomorrow.

it will all be worth it in the ens though to have a healthy baby boy :)


----------



## sweetbuthyper

twinkle i'm not slim and i agree steriods hurt, hope everyone is doing well i'm still around reading but have less time on my hands at the min as i'm up the hospital all day, little zac is feeding really well hes on 8ml via tube now an hour and starts to protest if they are late with his feed :), not sure if i'm expressing enough but i get around 350-400ml a day at the min which is more than enough for zac who is on 192ml a day.


----------



## jadey_fae

I have a question.... when they said my CL was 2.3 with 8mm of funnelling does the 2.3 include the 8mm of funnelling? Or is it 2.3 with and extra 8mm of funnelling if that makes sense?


----------



## sweetbuthyper

2.3 is just the closed part of the cervix i believe, and then 8 mm is where its open at the top ( i think not sure on the funneling bit)


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW I thought ooh once I get to 24weeks that's my main goal and il be happy, then I made it and I thought, I'm really happy but I need to make 28weeks for me to be 100% satisfied lol. The goal posts easily change haha 

Sweet I can't believe how much the steroids hurt! Im happy to hear little zac is doing well, hopefully he will get better and bigger asap for you so you can take him home. They always tell you expect them home on their due date but my little girl came home when she would have been 34weeks gestation :)


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, not looking forward to my 'ouch' now!!!! I had steroids with my son and I think I remember it hurting, I'd forgotten that bit!!!

Sweet, my son came home at 35wks. It's lovely to hear how well Zac is doing.


----------



## Twinkle 3

I'm sorry CW I didn't mean to remind you of the pain :) I just was so shocked at how much it hurt. I have another one to be done tomorrow. I think it's easier when you don't know what's to come :) I just keep thinking its all for my little boy so it's worth it, even if it makes you want to shout bad words out and make you walk out of the hospital with a limp :) - don't worry I didn't shout any bad words I chose a simple ouch lol 

I also spoke to my consultant about my pain, he said its sounds like spd and I should take codeine but he also mentioned tha baby getting addicted to it and he would have withdrawl symptoms when he is born so iv decided to just suffer so I don't give my baby another problem to contend with if he's born early :)


----------



## Craigswife

Don't worry twinkle, If it helps the baby I'm ok with a pain in the bum, lol!
That's good news that your consultant thinks your pain is spd, that must be reassuring for you, although obviously not nice. Did you buy a maternity belt? 
I saw my midwife yesterday, she's seeing me fortnightly while I need extra tlc, yesterday my bump was so stretched and uncomfy, apparently baby was laying transverse (across) which would explain my discomfort as previously baby was head down. Is your baby still head down?


----------



## Hope2302

Hi ladies! Just a quick update. Nathaniel was born today at 3.52pm after a 5 hours labour and weighs 7 pounds 8 ounces. He is a champion at feeding and I am nursing a second degree tear. Painful but worth it.
Thank you ladies for your support, reassurance and encouragement.x

Pics to follow.


----------



## monro84

congrats Hope:happydance:

I have a question ladies I think it was asked before but how long after the stitch do you have to wait to have sex and /or orgasm that is if you even can with it? :shrug: Also is it better for him to pull out to reduce infection?


----------



## Tink_0123

Jadey, glad your stitch went well. Although you prob feel uncomfortable now, it should pass in the coming days :thumbup:

Hope, Congrats on baby Nathaniel!!! Cant wait to see pictures

Twinkle, congrats on V-day! So happy for you, you've been looking forward to this day for so long. Now the weeks will start flying by, you'll be 28 weeks and more in no time.

Karen, glad your scan went well and length went up :thumbup:

Hope all you ladies are doing well.. Sending loads of love and hugs to you all.


----------



## TLM21

congrats hope, can't wait to see pics. you have been in my thoughts and I'm happy.everything is well. 5 hours sound pretty good, and 7+ pounds excellent. keep us posted with the progress. hugs


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Coongrats hope!! Excellent news! xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Hope2302 said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick update. Nathaniel was born today at 3.52pm after a 5 hours labour and weighs 7 pounds 8 ounces. He is a champion at feeding and I am nursing a second degree tear. Painful but worth it.
> Thank you ladies for your support, reassurance and encouragement.x
> 
> Pics to follow.

Congrats Hope :) :flower:


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning ladies. How is everyone today?

Monroe - I would say at least a couple of weeks but I was advised not 2 at all to avoid irritating the cervix further. If u do use a condom to avoid any kind of infection. If u look online though the general advice is a week. Just listen to ur body and do what feels right for you.

Can anyone with a stitch tell me if their first bowel movement after was ok? I need to go but am so scared. Am I being stupid?

My vagina area doesn't feel as sore today but when I woke up my whole upper body (esp upper chest, jaw and neck) really aches and hurts when I move, chew or take a deep breath. I am assuming this is to do with the muscle relaxer in the general anaesthetic? Anyone else experience this?

Keep looking at my ticker....24 weeks seems so far away..... :shrug:


----------



## Craigswife

Hope, congratulations, looking forward to seeing pics!

Monroe, my ob said we could resume sex when i saw her at 20wks, she said orgasm has no effect on the cervix. However we're really cautious, we have 'bedroom' fun as I seem to have a really high sex drive with this pregnancy, lol' I'm too nervous to let hubbie inside as i worry about infection and him nudging the stitch, id also heard semen softens the cervix, not sure how true this is??? I limit the orgasms, just in case and I find any type of 'bedroom fun' gives me braxton hicks, which makes me nervous! I think in terms of sex the guidelines are different for everyone depending on their circumstances, so I'd check with your ob first if I were you. 

Jadey-fae, hope you're feeling ok this morning, you might feel a bit stiff today, being the day after. The next day for me I found I was stiff and walked like an old lady, lol!


----------



## jadey_fae

Craigswife said:


> Hope, congratulations, looking forward to seeing pics!
> 
> Monroe, my ob said we could resume sex when i saw her at 20wks, she said orgasm has no effect on the cervix. However we're really cautious, we have 'bedroom' fun as I seem to have a really high sex drive with this pregnancy, lol' I'm too nervous to let hubbie inside as i worry about infection and him nudging the stitch, id also heard semen softens the cervix, not sure how true this is??? I limit the orgasms, just in case and I find any type of 'bedroom fun' gives me braxton hicks, which makes me nervous! I think in terms of sex the guidelines are different for everyone depending on their circumstances, so I'd check with your ob first if I were you.
> 
> Jadey-fae, hope you're feeling ok this morning, you might feel a bit stiff today, being the day after. The next day for me I found I was stiff and walked like an old lady, lol!

lol that is exactly what I am doing - pottering about like an old lady :)


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey-fae, I think our posts crossed! I'm glad you're ok. I too was nervous about having a poo, but it wasn't too bad, just a bit uncomfortable.
The time between 20-24wks does feel like it drags, twinkle and I can relate to that. But hang in there, it will pass. It's great you've got a stitch in place now, so your little one to strapped in tight, in a few days you'll physically feel back to your old self. I found I needed a hobby to keep my mind busy, so I started a cross stitch for my little one. The key is definitely keeping busy. Will you be working after your recovery? Work has been my saving grace for my sanity, lol!


----------



## jadey_fae

You answered my question about feeling stiff before I had even asked it :)
I do need a hobby u are right. 
I am hoping to go bk to work when I get to 24 weeks. (I am a home carer for a lady with lupus and my job requires me to lift her and do all her personal care etc which can be quite heavy) So I think I will have to see how it goes. I only work 2 evenings a week because I am a stay at home mum to my 2 year old little pickle :) My OH doesn't want me to go bk til after I have had the baby.


----------



## Twinkle 3

cw i bought the mothercare support belt and going to give that a try to see if it will help. i have foubd the only real way up to now to relieve the pain is to rest as much as i can but it even hurts when i lift my leg up to put on my clothes which is hard. my baby was head down last week. i have my midwife coming today to check on him so i will see what hes doing today :) hoping he has moved and is bobbing around towards the top. i always feel like weird turns like hes having a massive shuffle about then his kicks change from there normal position so hopefully hes been good and moved :)

that sounds painful being tranverse! 

hope congratulations. its lovely to hear your baby is here, at full term aswel :) you have done well.
i hope you make a fast recovery. cant wait to see the pics :)

thankyou tink :) im really hoping the weeks will fly by now. 24weeks has been a long time coming but im hoping i can hang on longer :)

jadey i was achey the day after, they flop your legs up on the stirrups quite high so imagine you have done a workout and thats how you would feel the day after :) and i was scared to go for a bowel movement. i filled up on weetabix and prune juice just to make it easier but all went well with the bowel motions lol. you will get to 24weeks. i never thought it was possible at all!! i use to moan to all these lovely ladies on a daily basis how much i wanted to reach 24weeks and it would be a dream come true to.. i never really expected to get this far and i have had a few scares and probably mental breakdowns haha but i got here and now im praying i make 28weeks! i would sit here and say dont worry but its easier said than done. i do beleieve you will get to 24weeks too. deffienetly take up a hobby like cw said. i totally agree or you will end up crazy lol

monroe i have never been advised about sex but i also havnt asked as i dont want to do anything..im super paranoid about causing harm and infection so i decided to not do anything at all :) i also darnt even take a bath due to infection... i do have showers though but draw the line at baths. even though my midwife said baths will be fine


----------



## Twinkle 3

Quick question on steroids :

I know there is a lot of ladies on here who have had steroid injections, I'm just wondering do any of you know the effectiveness of steroid injections? Like how far they advance babies lungs? And how long the effects last? I was told yesterday what the purpose of steroids are. But i wasn't told anything about the effectiveness or how long that effect will last for.

I have read on google that they are most effective within 1-7days buti don't understand it as I thought once the lungs are more developed, then regardless when you give birth the lungs are still going to be developed more from the injections, As the lungs can't undevelop can they? Also if I have one completed dose now then if I go into labour at around 28-29weeks will I have to ave another dose if the effects have wore off ?

I will try and ask today when I go for the second lot of injection but when I'm there all the questions float out of my head and I end up talking about the most useless things like weather.yesterday I was that shockedby the pain of the needles that I walked out of the room not knowing whether I should have booked an appointment at the desk yesterday for the injection, so I have to ring up this morning to make sure that I can just turn up ! So as you can see I'm pretty useless some times :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Just had a bowel movement :) But now I am scared bcos my stitches hurt again. Could I hurt the stitches??


----------



## jadey_fae

Oh crap just googled. Everywhere sys under no circumstances should u push. Now I am really worried as I did have to strain :nope:


----------



## karenh24

congratulations hope!!
Don't worry Jadey im sure everything will be ok, it's probably just sore.
I know what you mean about waiting to 24 weeks i feel like its a long way off!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey dont stran and strain and strain but dont be afraid to push a little. i was badly constipated and have been twice since i had my stitch placed. i had to strain to get it out and im fine (touch wood) i worry about straining so i trh and make sure i can easily go by eating things that will soften stools :) try not to worry


----------



## jadey_fae

Ok I'll try not to worry. I am a nervous wreck


----------



## Twinkle 3

as soon as you have a stitch in there is something that takes over you and you end up the most nervous, paranoid women in the world lol. i have been terrible worrying constantly about the silliest thing


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Jadey try and fill up with loads of water and have weetabix - that's helped me loads as normally I really need to strain. Also another tip when on the loo is imagine your blowing bubbles through a straw - it takes your mind off straining and let's your body do it naturally. 

I've got my cervix scan in one hour and I'm so nervous. I've also been having brown discharge when I wipe - I'm really hoping its down to having a speculum in yesterday for a swab. Trying to stay positive though that's easier said than done!! Xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Just been for a bowel movement and after I'd finished wiping at the back. I also wiped the front after a wee and there was red/pink blood :-( not a massive amount. I really hope my stitch is ok. Xxx


----------



## jadey_fae

Im sure it is because they have been poking round with the spec. Its good they are still scanning you. I Was told no more scans now the stitch is in and no one is going to be checking my stitch? Infact my next appointment is supposed to be 29 weeks!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks Jadey, I was told initially that I wouldn't be getting anymore internal scans but yesterday my
Consultant said it was important they check my stitch to check it's not tearing. 
So here goes.... Xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Why do they think it will tear?


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey thats quite long to leave you. i have seen my consultant 3 times since my stitch placement and i have another appointment for 28weeks. have they said you will be needing to give you steroids at any point?


----------



## jadey_fae

thats what I thought but when I asked if anyone would need to check the stitch they said no, unless I have problems with it. No one has mentioned steroids to me either. Should I push for that?


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Well I've had my scan, my cervix has shortened a little but she says that is expected as they pull it tight to get the stitch in. I'm still havin some bleeding so I am being kept in hospital to monitor it. I really don't like being in hospital so I hope it stops soon so I can get home soon xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hope2302 said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick update. Nathaniel was born today at 3.52pm after a 5 hours labour and weighs 7 pounds 8 ounces. He is a champion at feeding and I am nursing a second degree tear. Painful but worth it.
> Thank you ladies for your support, reassurance and encouragement.x
> 
> Pics to follow.

Congratulations on the birth of your son!!! :flower:


https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/glemke/GIF%20Special%20Occassion/Congratulations.gif

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/contest%20banners%20and%20images/9ff4447e36lationjpg.jpg


----------



## jadey_fae

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Well I've had my scan, my cervix has shortened a little but she says that is expected as they pull it tight to get the stitch in. I'm still havin some bleeding so I am being kept in hospital to monitor it. I really don't like being in hospital so I hope it stops soon so I can get home soon xx

That's reassuring that they keep u there. Did they check the stitch? Is this your first check since the stitch was put in?


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hope - Congratulations! So happy for you! It's so great that you made it so far - almost to your due date, that is so amazing!


Jadey - Try not to worry, and STAY OFF OF GOOGLE! Take a stool softener and/or eat lots of fruit and drink lots of water. :thumbup:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

jadey_fae said:


> Pink_Sparkle said:
> 
> 
> Well I've had my scan, my cervix has shortened a little but she says that is expected as they pull it tight to get the stitch in. I'm still havin some bleeding so I am being kept in hospital to monitor it. I really don't like being in hospital so I hope it stops soon so I can get home soon xx
> 
> That's reassuring that they keep u there. Did they check the stitch? Is this your first check since the stitch was put in?Click to expand...

They did a scan the day after I got it but that's been it since today. My cervix is now less that 1.6cm - she didn't tell me exactly but she said that is expected as the cervix gets pulled tighter to put the stitch in. The cervix is still closed from the stitch but the baby's head seems to be sitting where my cervix has funnelled but it's not puttin pressure on it thankfully. 
I reeeeeeally hope it holds, the bleeding stops and I can get home soon xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey I was told that my stitch or cervix wouldn't be checked unless there was a problem, I didn't have routine ones, only when u thought there could be a problem but every time I had a scan they checked my cervix and for funnelling anyway. 

I see my midwife weekly and my consultant probably monthly so if I wa you and you want more of an eye keeping on you then bring up these concerns with your midwife and say you would like to see her more, im sure she will say yes :)

I always thought with a stitch steroids were routinely given at some point as your at risk of preterm birth but I suppose each hospital has a different policy, you could query it x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Pink_Sparkle said:


> jadey_fae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink_Sparkle said:
> 
> 
> Well I've had my scan, my cervix has shortened a little but she says that is expected as they pull it tight to get the stitch in. I'm still havin some bleeding so I am being kept in hospital to monitor it. I really don't like being in hospital so I hope it stops soon so I can get home soon xx
> 
> That's reassuring that they keep u there. Did they check the stitch? Is this your first check since the stitch was put in?Click to expand...
> 
> They did a scan the day after I got it but that's been it since today. My cervix is now less that 1.6cm - she didn't tell me exactly but she said that is expected as the cervix gets pulled tighter to put the stitch in. The cervix is still closed from the stitch but the baby's head seems to be sitting where my cervix has funnelled but it's not puttin pressure on it thankfully.
> I reeeeeeally hope it holds, the bleeding stops and I can get home soon xxClick to expand...

Pink a consultant told me not to be alarmed if you funnel to the stitch as that's what the stitch is there for and it should hold, she also said the only thing funnelling will do is make you worry, hope you will be ok.. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks twinkle, I will do that. You have made me feel loads better by what u said about funnelling :) I need to trust my stitch.

Pink sparkle, I hope u are not too bored in hosp and u get home soon!


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey-fae, I'm not having my stitch checked or measurement scans either. They said once its in they want to leave it alone and also my consultant says why scan anyway, the stitch is in place to hold the cervix secure and if there was shortening or funnelling it would only cause me worry, which is actually true. The only time I did have it checked was a fortnight ago when I was being a right fuss pot and worrying about pressure, so the dr had a quick peek at it using a speculum and all was fine. I last saw my ob at 20eks and see her again at 28wks, but my midwife has agreed to see me fortnightly, it's just for reassurance more than anything, oh and to chuck a barrage of questions at the poor women! Her heart probably sinks when I get my bit of note paper out, lol!
Also I agree with Twinkle, ask about steroids, I was offered them in both pregnancies, but if no-one has said it's worth raising it. 
I was reading back to this morning and saw you had said about work, I wouldn't work if your job is physical. I haven't lifted anything heavy at all, not even my son. My poor little boy fell asleep in the car this afternoon and I couldn't carry him into the house so woke him up and made him walk, poor love was staggering all over the place! 
My job is desk based so that's why I've been able carry on. One last thing, avoid google like the plague, it's full of incorrect info as well as the correct stuff, it's caused me so many dark days after reading things. I won't let myself do it any more!

Pink sparkle, sorry to hear you're in hosp. Hope the bleed soon settles down. Glad they've checked you out though and the only positive thing about being in hosp is that they can keep a close eye on you and you can fire questions at them every time one pops into your head, lol! Hang in there and hope you get home soon xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks craigswife. I agree it would prob just cause me more panic if I saw it was shortening.

I think I will nag my midwife for more visits for reassurance. I always go with a bit of paper with questions too. LOL

I am so glad I found this thread. Thank u all for reassuring me!


----------



## Craigswife

This thread has really helped me too over the weeks. Xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi girls, my bleeding has thankfully slowed to just been brown/watery when I wipe and there's nothing on my pad so im glad not to be seeing any more red blood *touches wood* 

So it looks like I have just under 1cm of cervical length left...I think its around the 7-8mm now with funneling - At 22+4 does anyone have any similar experiences or any idea of my chances of carrying to 24 weeks or beyond??

Im just trying to keep my positivity up but when im alone in this hospital bed I begin to wobble! xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Pink I'm happy to hear Tabt your bleedings slowed, I pray that it will stop and you will carry on a lot further, atleast your in the hospital under a close eye and they will do all they can to help you and your baby, you have your stitch in which is a good thing and as you might have seen I wrote earlier that the hospital told me not to be concerned if there was funnelling. Lizzie funnelled all the way to the stitch at 25weeks with twins and carried to term :) so theres hope for you, then Tink was dialted (think that's right) and didn't have a stitch she carried to term... Also look at sweet she was dialated after having the stitch removed and she carried on a few weeks. Hope you will be ok. What have the hospital said?

Just remember aswel only 10more days to go to 24weeks!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Cw you made me chuckle when you said you get out your note paper, I must have atleast 100 questions lined up when I see my consulatant, I bet he hates my visits as he's a man of few words and likes to keep the consultations short and sweet but I'm still asking questions on my way out all for reassurance lol but then if you don't ask you don't know :) he thinks I worry too much and told me to have more faith in the stitch as I will get to term and he thinks I will be surprised by it but we will see!!! 

Also my babies still head down, think he's comfy upside down. Had my second lot of steroid injections today, the worst part was sitting in the waiting room knowing I was going to have the needle hurt me again but it's all for a good cause and now my baby boy is set up with steroids :) hopefully he won't make an appearance anytime soon though, he better stay put for atleast another 4weeks minimum


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks twinkle, that's what I needed to hear :) I wish I could just fast forward at least 10 days! xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Pink I hope these ten days fly for you :)

Have a look at through this website it's very reassuring and informative.

https://www.keepemcookin.com/prevention.aspx

It says if your cervical length is less than 1cm between 14-24 weeks then the mean gestational age you will give birth at is 32 weeks which is brilliant isn't it :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Hi girls, my bleeding has thankfully slowed to just been brown/watery when I wipe and there's nothing on my pad so im glad not to be seeing any more red blood *touches wood*
> 
> So it looks like I have just under 1cm of cervical length left...I think its around the 7-8mm now with funneling - At 22+4 does anyone have any similar experiences or any idea of my chances of carrying to 24 weeks or beyond??
> 
> Im just trying to keep my positivity up but when im alone in this hospital bed I begin to wobble! xx

At 23w I had 7mm of cervix left. I made it to 29+5 without a stitch. :thumbup:


----------



## jadey_fae

wow twinkle, those stories are so reassuring to hear :) You have mad my night.
Pink, I am thinking of u. I am not sleeping much so will be here a lot if u need to chat. I know u will get to at least 24 weeks :)


----------



## monro84

Thank you eveyone I was worried about infection during intercourse so that might be a no now. I think I might wait till Wed to ask my dr see what he says. 

I was scared to go to the bathroom and push b/c it was sore and I was constipated from the pain med. I also very rarely have to strain. Dr said it was ok to push however when I do push sometimes and then whip there is creamy cm or yellowish creamy cm which I think is normal and sometimes a little ewcm. 

My cks so far seem to be evey 2 wks however last time he cked me he took the speculum and looked at it for like 2 sec and he was done then he touched it with his finger and said it was same length and not dilated. And to take it easy. I have another appt next wed. I don't think I will get another scan though he might just look at it each time.:shrug:

I do know I am not suppose to pick up anything heavy so as for a person I don't know if I would do that or not. :shrug:

Pink glad the bleeding slowed/stopped praying you keep here in there for at least 10 more days but hopefully more:hugs:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Pink, try not to worry the stitch is holding and thats the main thing, i was 2cm dilated and membranes past my stitch with contractions when they removed mine, at 25 +6 days i mad it to 28+2 with no stitch before giving birth. It can be done and your in the best place.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you so so much everyone. You've really helped reassure me and show that it is possible to at least get to 24 weeks. I'm on my mobile and the signal isn't great but I'll keep you updated as much as I can. You girls are great xx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Pink I have been at .7mm since week 19 im now 31 weeks with twins


----------



## shanny

Pink - you are in the best place, even though it is horrible sometimes in hospital, you cant do much but rest, hang in there 

The sex question!! Although my consultant said it was ok we have always erred on the side of caution, but you know your body and if it feels ok then go with it

Jadey Fae - try the weetabix thing - I got some laxative the other day had a little and it was like something out of American Pie LOL so I am going to try the weetabix/fruit thing. I usually just wait and it comes out in the end. But I'm sur ethe baby moves more when I am less bunged up!! I would try and avoid the lifting at worl if you can, I am a teacher and standing tires me out and I try and avoid lifting as much as possible.........can they not give you alternative duties under your flexible right to work?? Not really sure how this goes to be honest .............sure someone will.............

I have no monitoring of cervical length since my first sticth was placed in 2006 and am lucky that I can see MW/consultant whenever i want......but i usualy see my midwife for reasurance and my doctor for the technicalities

Through my first stitch i was pretty paranoid but i think measurements would have made me worse. 
Since then I have faith in my stitch and care plan as I am very very lucky and it has been successful for me and I am sure it will work for everyone........we all need to have faith and try not to worry..............


----------



## shanny

This is a bit of an aside but Itried to get a tickerthing i think i downloaded it but cant find it anywhere and now my laptop keep doing funny things...............??


----------



## jadey_fae

which ticker did u want?


----------



## faibel

Pink - thinking of you and pleased to hear that the bleeding has settled.

Progesterone supps ladies-

How long after stitch placement did you start the progesterone supps? I forgot to ask my dr but have the pescription ready. I'm at consultant on tues, so will check but was wondering roughly how long after? and can it cause bleeding or irritation? or increase risk of infection?

Thanks - I always worry about everything and feel more confident when I hear what others have experienced!


----------



## whistle

*Faibel* I've been using the progesterone, erm, rectally (no nice way of saying that) since a week before my stitch went in.

A question please - my stitch was on Wednesday and this afternoon/evening my discharge has become watery, doesn't smell. The amount of bleeding has gone down as I'd expect it to and I've had my normal 'gloopy' stuff yesterday and today before this started. Sorry for the TMI but does that sound normal? I have no pain or cramps today.


----------



## shanny

Jadey Fae - just a time ticker to show weeks.....................


----------



## jessiemum

Hi ladies I had a stitch placed in yesterday at 15 weeks. I am b still in hospital for some reason I had very low blood pressure & kept passing out! I am feeling ok just
some cramping pain & a little tender when I bend down. Can't wait to go home. Quick question for you all, where you prescribed progesterone, how many mg & how often do you take it? I don't know much about it & was wondering if you use this in your vagina or rectum as haven't been told just given a prescription? Thanks so much x


----------



## shanny

check about the progesterone before you leave but I had to put in at night (vaginally) one peassary a day for 2 weeks after sticth placed but everyone is different

low blood pressure is common after aneasthtic i hope it sorts itself out soon


----------



## Agiboma

congrats hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jadey_fae

Pink Sparkle how are u today?

Ladies who have just or ever had the stitch. Mine went in on Thursday I had no cramps just abit of bleeding and stinging through the first few days.
I am worried today because all last night I kept dreaming I had this pain, like an ache in my vagina. I have woke up this morning to find the pain is real. Does anyone know if this is normal? It's like a deep ache behind my pubic hair and inside my vagina. It's this normal healing? I am a bit windy (tmi) Could this be something to do with it?


----------



## 25weeker

whistle said:


> *Faibel* I've been using the progesterone, erm, rectally (no nice way of saying that) since a week before my stitch went in.
> 
> A question please - my stitch was on Wednesday and this afternoon/evening my discharge has become watery, doesn't smell. The amount of bleeding has gone down as I'd expect it to and I've had my normal 'gloopy' stuff yesterday and today before this started. Sorry for the TMI but does that sound normal? I have no pain or cramps today.[/QUOTE
> 
> Whistle I had loads of watery discharge with my stitch last time. First time it happened I thought my waters had broke but got checked out and had swabs done etc and all was ok. Because the stitch is a foreign body it can increase your discharge even more than pregnancy itself can so between both you can have a lot!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

So much for my bleeding slowing down - it started back up again in the early hours this morning. Its quite red when I wipe but they are saying its not active bleeding. I also had some af type pains through the night but that seems to have settled too. Im just waiting to see the doctor to find out what is next....though I doubt I'll be going home. xx


----------



## chocolatecat

Congratulations hope!!! looking forward to photos . Hope you heal quickly too!

re progesterone: I started with crinone, which has an applicator so took it vaginal. Now on cyclogest. 200Mg twice a day. I use it rectally as no discharge that way and no risk of infection/iratation. It's not nice but worth it for peace of mind. I imagine if I had piles I'd feel different!!

pink - hope you're hanging in there. Bed rest seems like a good idea for you.

Sweet - so glad zac is doing well. Keep pumping!!! 

afm - all is well. Enjoying more freedom! I'm confident in my stitch as my cervix is still long and closed. I know my uterus puts me at risk for PTL, but I can't see how gentle exercise will trigger labour now. 
My son's birthday was a mixed day, cried a bit but decided to look forward and plan what we need for little miss. So wonderful to talk about things with my OH. He's been refusing till 28w. Had a lovely day looking at Prams. Though confused which to get. Budget is about 500 Max with car seat and clip in base. Might got to eBay!

hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Pink do you think you could have just aggravated your stitch as it hasn't been in too long and your cervix is easily irritated during pregnancy anyway?


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm having really strange vaginal pain. Should I go to the hosp?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey is it like a sharp shooting pain? After my procedure I had to ring the hospital as I was having bad shooting pains in my bits, I rang and they said it was normal and it will just be the stitch pulling. I still get all sorts if strange sensations down below, including stinging and Sharp pains. Give the ward a call and see what they suggest, sometimes they can easily put your mind to rest Over the phone


----------



## jadey_fae

thanks twinkle It is sometimes sharp but also like an ache or cramp in my vagina if that makes sense? Did u feel this?


----------



## shanny

jadey faye i agree with twinkle ring and chat some people get irritationa and feel the sticth all the time and when they move they can feel it pulling it can also take a while to settle as body adjusts...........rest and ring................


----------



## jadey_fae

what would happen if my stitch failed? Would my waters break?


----------



## Twinkle 3

i was really aware of my stitch jadey. i felt lots of pains and aches. dont forget you have had an operation on your cervix and it will have been tugged about then a huge peice of thread tied through it. its not just a normal stitch its 5mm wide peice of tape. try not to worry too much. i was always told if your stitch was failing it would be really painful and you would be bleeding... but also remember that you have only just had your stitch in place so bleeding or browny orangey discharge is normal aswel at your stage.. but always get checked out if you feel there is something wrong. id try and stay away from a speculum examination though.. they are said to be safe but i had an internal ultrasound a fww weeks after my stitch placement and it made me really sore and hurt me


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, I could feel my stitch for at least 2wks after, sometimes it would pull other times is get shooting pains. Definitely ring and check but I suspect it's just healing and settling down. I was told that if the stitch failed you'd really know about it and be in agony with bleeding. 
Twinkle, 5mm that's quite wide, I knew it was some sort of tape but not how wide it was. That's reassuring to know. How did you find that out?


----------



## jadey_fae

thanks ladies. Sorry if I am being a pain! 
My bump seems to have grown massively over night! Mayb thats why my tummy hurts too!


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, you're not being a pain at all, we've all been there, Twinkle will agree with that! It's so hard emotionally but if you can get through the next few weeks your anxiety will start to ease.


----------



## jadey_fae

do u get a pressure feeling like u need to poo also?


----------



## Craigswife

Yes I do and sometimes when having a wee I feel pressure. What you'll find over the next couple of weeks is that you will begin to know what's normal for you. It's taken me a good few weeks to work out what my 'normal' is, but now have got to know certain twinges and aches I don't tend to worry as much. X


----------



## karenh24

hey how is everyone?sorry jadey i can't answer your questions but im sure one of the other lovely ladies will.nothing new with me really, i thought i had a uti went to the walk in centre to get checked out because of my history and it showed all clear.
Im not seeing the consultant for another 2 weeks which i think is a bit long since its getting to the stage where i lost my baby boy so i may just take myself into triage next week and get checked out. Consultant has also not put me down for another scan when i next see her which i think is a bit risky, i know my length went up but that doesn't mean that it can't go back down!


----------



## shanny

Craigs wife - really good point about getting to know own niggles/aches/pains etc - you kind of settle into a pattern of @[email protected] and when you have done too much you have to sit etc................and evrybody has differences here...........


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW my consultant wrote in my green notes that he used 5mm mersilene tape, i googled it and they are quite wide and like a peice of tape rather than a stitch. 

Jadey I have always had pressure, there was one day where I was in floods of tears because the pressure in my bum was unbearable, I really thought my baby was on his way out luckily he's stayed in there (touch wood he continues to) and I think I am now just use to all the aches pains and pressure, it's like what CW said it takes a while to figure out what's normal for you. Also with a stitch I think we are more aware of our bodies as we are looking for things to go wrong

Karen they should be giving you regular cervical length scans until you reach 24weeks.. Regardless of your length going up, I'd keep on thier backs and like you said take yourself to triage :)


----------



## jadey_fae

I would ring your consultant receptionist maybe and ask for a scan. It's great your length went up. From what I have read if IC hasn't showed itself by 22 weeks it prob wont. So I would want at least one more scan.
Why did u think u had a uti? Hope u feel better soon :)


----------



## whistle

25weeker said:


> whistle said:
> 
> 
> *Faibel* I've been using the progesterone, erm, rectally (no nice way of saying that) since a week before my stitch went in.
> 
> A question please - my stitch was on Wednesday and this afternoon/evening my discharge has become watery, doesn't smell. The amount of bleeding has gone down as I'd expect it to and I've had my normal 'gloopy' stuff yesterday and today before this started. Sorry for the TMI but does that sound normal? I have no pain or cramps today.[/QUOTE
> 
> Whistle I had loads of watery discharge with my stitch last time. First time it happened I thought my waters had broke but got checked out and had swabs done etc and all was ok. Because the stitch is a foreign body it can increase your discharge even more than pregnancy itself can so between both you can have a lot!
> 
> Thankyou :) this is reassuring.Click to expand...


----------



## Craigswife

Whistle, me too. I've had so much discharge that's watery. Sometimes I have to dash off to the loo because I can feel it coming out and worry its blood or my waters! I have heard also that the stitch can create extra discharge as can pregnancy, so the two together is like Niagra Falls!


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry I've not been on much, have been reading everyone's posts but just don't have time to type a reply most days! Ruben is keeping me on my toes at the moment, his sleeping hasn't been great and we've had tummy trouble so been trying different milks etc to try and get him more settled. I think most of it is down to the gaviscon making him constipated so I've taken it upon myself to try and wean his dose down even though the doctor said we wouldn't do tha until he was 3 months old. Hopefully it works because I would love to get a little more sleep and have him settled and not in pain.

For all the new ladies, welcome. I notice there are quite a few of you who have recently had a stitch placed either electively or as an emergency. I myself had two emergency ones and two elective ones so have experience of both. To quickly recap in case you don't know me. My first emergency one was at 24 weeks on bulging membranes, it was successful to a certain point and got me to almost 33 weeks and that was with no bed rest! The second emergency one was done at a point quite common with emergency ones and was placed at 20 weeks when funnelling was noticed on my scan. I really had to fight to have it placed, actually held a 'sit in' at the hospital, but I got me way and that one carried me to 40+ weeks. The first elective one I had was placed at 14 weeks and took me to 41+ and the last one I had, also elective was placed at 15 weeks and took me to 39+. Before all this my first was born at 24 weeks and didn't survive, she was just too small and her lungs were bad from not being able to get the steroids on board in time.

Thankfully 4 healthy children later, I'm a really good example of how good the stitch can be, so I you have any question please do feel free to ask. I may not get time to read through this thread all the time and may not be able to pick a question out of all the posts so if you want to ask me something directly feel free to message me and I'll always answer :)


----------



## baby_maybe

With regards to the discharge a lot of you are asking about, I had all types throughout my pregnancies with the stitch from thick and glupey to thin and watery. I would always think I was leaking fluid and never was, so be rest assured that it is probably just a normal part of the stitch being there.

If you have a lot of pain or bleeding or both make sure to get checked out. Just to reassure you further I had spotting on and off a lot in my last pregnancy and it was never anything more than my cervix being irritated from the suture being there. I often felt it pulling and had sharp pains too.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Baby maybe it's nice to see your back popping in and out :) gaviscon constipated my little girl, she was on it from being first born until about 6 months old and she use to have to have lactulose on top of that. Nice to hear your doing well though.

How much rest did you use to have with the stitch? I'm so scared to move around too much, your an expert on the stitch so thought I'd ask :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi baby maybe :) wow! U have really reassured me! Thank u for sharing ur positive experiences with the cerclages and I am sorry for your loss.
I had a LLETZ 2 years ago after I had my daughter. At the time the consultant warned me that my cervix could cause trouble if I wanted to have another baby. I actually had stenosis from the scar tissue after the procedure. So my periods couldn't come out because of the blockage on my cervix. So that resulted in me having to have a dilation to let the blood come. Took them ages to work out what was wrong with me and Why I wasn't having periods. Even though I knew from the start, they just wouldn't listen!
After a year of ttc We finally got pregnant and from the start I was worried about my cervix. No one would listen and I was told that they wouldn't give me CL scans. Like u I argued and insisted.
Good job they did as from weeks 16-20 I dropped from 4.5 to 2.3 with funnelling! They put a cerclage in the next day. (Thurs just gone) Now I am just scared that I wont make it to 24 weeks!


----------



## jadey_fae

Pink, any news? 
I feel the same twinkle. I am also scared to move around too much!


----------



## Craigswife

Baby maybe, like twinkle I'm curious to know how much you did with your elective stitch. I feel fine to carry on normalish life but I make sure I get plenty of rest, especially days when I get aches and pains, but it would be good to compare with you! 
Glad you and Reuben are well x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey, I havent moved at all since I had my stitch placed Ive only gone out for hospital appointments and other than that layed on the settee or in bed, if I do too much in a day I can feel my legs hurting, my back and my stomach pulling, I can also feel all the heaviness in my lower abdomen and pressure, when I rest it helps. Just lately though I have been out thurs fri for steroids, today to take my little one dancing and i have to go out tomorrow to take her to a party, I'm scared I'm pushing myself too much. Fingers crossed Ill be ok :) I just darnt move though, feel safer when I lay down all day!


----------



## baby_maybe

To be honest I never really took it that easy with any of my sutures. As I've gone on I've obviously had more children to look after and get to school etc, so the chances of me laying around we're always going to be pretty remote! I was a lot slower this last time, but that was more to do with all the extra fluid I had causing spd and making it so painful to move around that I just couldn't be bothered in the end! The only things I didn't do we're any lifting and definitely no :sex:

Jadey - it great that you insisted on being monitored, sometimes we have to shout a little to get listened to, but it's worth it with this condition. What made my sistuation even more ridiculous when I needed the suture at 20 weeks, was that I was actually being monitored for IC at the time with the promise that if there were cervical changes I would have a stitch placed. So even when there were they wanted to send me home and that's what prompted the 'sit in'. Stupid really, and then the consultant who was doing the procedure (not mine, she was on holiday at the time) tried to lecture me about how risky it was at 20 weeks. I told him I'd had the previous one at 24 weeks on bulging membranes and to stop trying to scare me out of wanting it done and to get on with it :haha:

I always feared getting past 24 weeks, as that was when I'd lost my little girl, but lo and behold I got there and beyond every single time and the last 3 times made it past term. I was dubious that I'd make it to term this past time with the extra complication of the weight of the extra fluid, but even after the stitch was removed at 36 weeks, I carried on until 39+3. Just typical when you constantly worry about the baby staying in for weeks on end, and then in the end they don't seem to want to come out!


----------



## baby_maybe

Also I actually found that all the aches and pressure and pulling we're much worse when I'd been laying around as opposed to being up and about. Like at Xmas I didn't get about much and stayed in mostly sitting around for the whole 2 weeks the kids had off school and I was really achey. Whereas when they went back and I had to be up to take them to school etc the aching was less.


----------



## shanny

baby maybe 
nice to here from another multiple stitch person .....I lost my first too, mine at 32 weeks and am on 4 th stitch 
first was emergency and lasted til 33 and last 3 were all elective.I have a great mw and consultant am v lucky as basically get what i want in terms of care. My previous 2 elective went to term too.
i sometimes cant believe how many of us there are out there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karenh24

jadey_fae said:


> I would ring your consultant receptionist maybe and ask for a scan. It's great your length went up. From what I have read if IC hasn't showed itself by 22 weeks it prob wont. So I would want at least one more scan.
> Why did u think u had a uti? Hope u feel better soon :)

Sorry Jadey i didn't explain properly last pregnancy was most like IC but i also had a really bad uti/kidney infection.
Consultant checked my urine sample thusday and had protein n leukocytes in which as far as i know means infection but she wasn't really bothered by it, then today had that feeling like i had a uti so thought i better get checked out urine sample was all clear.
I've been drinking plenty of water :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi shanny. I know, I'd never come across another person in real life with the same, but when I found this forum and this thread particularly I was so surprised that there were so many of us around. The consultant that I've had for the last two pregnancies and the one that was most pro stitch let me basically decide my own care plan too. The midwives have always been great as well. The first consultant I had was the one who diagnosed the IC and was willing to stitch me at 24 weeks with the membranes needing to be pushed back. I know a lot of consultants wouldn't have done that so I'm eternally grateful to him for that. The consultant I had between those two was useless and the reason I needed to insist on being stitched as an emergency at 20 weeks. I pushed and pushed her for an elective, but she wouldn't budge. I was glad she'd left by the time I was pregnant the next time :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Karen, are u going to push for another scan?

Pink sparkle, I hope your are ok??

Twinkle, I have tried not to move too much also I only had the stitch on Thurs and I would prefer to keep off my feet as much as pos for as long as pos. My OH doesn't have to go bk to work until 5 May. So he is more than happy to look after our daughter while I rest. Like u I get bad pressure in my pelvis and in my bum when I am up for long.

Baby_Maybe, I am so scared about getting to 24 weeks but u have really reassured me. I think it's great that u got to term even with emergency ones. Did u have funnelling with them both? I read somewhere that on average a rescue stitch could get u an extra 5 weeks.


----------



## karenh24

jadey_fae said:


> Karen, are u going to push for another scan?
> 
> Pink sparkle, I hope your are ok??
> 
> Twinkle, I have tried not to move too much also I only had the stitch on Thurs and I would prefer to keep off my feet as much as pos for as long as pos. My OH doesn't have to go bk to work until 5 May. So he is more than happy to look after our daughter while I rest. Like u I get bad pressure in my pelvis and in my bum when I am up for long.
> 
> Baby_Maybe, I am so scared about getting to 24 weeks but u have really reassured me. I think it's great that u got to term even with emergency ones. Did u have funnelling with them both? I read somewhere that on average a rescue stitch could get u an extra 5 weeks.

Yes Jadey i will be pushing for another scan at 22 weeks even if that happens to be my last one at least i'll know whats going on with my cervix with more weight on it.i'd pay for a private 1 but im not sure of any places that do it


----------



## baby_maybe

Jadey - I had bulging membranes with the first emergency one which had to be pushed back before he could stitch and then funnelling only with the second one. The first got me almost 9 extra weeks and th second one 20 weeks! So they really do work well.


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks :) I worry because he said after that I didn't have much too work with :/ No bulging membranes just a fair bit of funnelling


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies hope everyone is doing fine. Yesterday had my first baby shower so thankful to have made it this far with my two blessings!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

You've done brilliantly getting to 32 weeks with twins dayday :)


----------



## Craigswife

Day, yay, a baby shower, it must have been lovely to indulge in baby things. You've done very well getting to 32wks, I can't remember, do you have a stitch in place?

I hope pink sparkle is ok, she's not been on for a couple of days.

I had my first steroid injection today, it always felt ages away but glad to finally get it in. It did hurt a bit, literally a pain in the bum! I was told to wiggle my toes as she did it and it was certainly less painful than I remember in my last pregnancy. I'm back tomorrow for my 2nd dose. I feel fine after, no side effects so far. I asked how long the effects will last and the midwife said it will get me through the next few weeks and say if it looked i was going into labour at about 34wks they would probably do them again. 

Hope everyone else is doing well today.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladiez yes I have a stitch


----------



## TLM21

Yayyyyy day, congrats on 32 weeks hun, a super milestone! hugs


----------



## Craigswife

Sorry for the questions day, but was your stitch a rescue or elective one? Also have you been on bed rest? I get everyone mixed up, lol!


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm worried about pink_sparkle............. (Hopefully no news is good news)

Would anyone mind sharing what there discharge was like after cerclage? Mine is mucusy yellow? Is this ok?


----------



## whistle

I've had the range (I asked for advice on here just the other day). I'm still getting tinges of blood from the op on Wednesday and I had mucousy to start with, followed now by watery makes me feel like I've wet myself all the time. :dohh: I've resigned myself to six months of weirdness. (Hopefully!)


----------



## DAYDAY24

CW mine was elective at 13 weeks. Shoten to .7 @ week 19 been on sbr ever since


----------



## ShelbyLC

Day, I'm so happy you've made it to 32 weeks!


----------



## Gwenylovey

baby_maybe said:


> Sorry I've not been on much, have been reading everyone's posts but just don't have time to type a reply most days! Ruben is keeping me on my toes at the moment, his sleeping hasn't been great and we've had tummy trouble so been trying different milks etc to try and get him more settled. I think most of it is down to the gaviscon making him constipated so I've taken it upon myself to try and wean his dose down even though the doctor said we wouldn't do tha until he was 3 months old. Hopefully it works because I would love to get a little more sleep and have him settled and not in pain.
> 
> For all the new ladies, welcome. I notice there are quite a few of you who have recently had a stitch placed either electively or as an emergency. I myself had two emergency ones and two elective ones so have experience of both. To quickly recap in case you don't know me. My first emergency one was at 24 weeks on bulging membranes, it was successful to a certain point and got me to almost 33 weeks and that was with no bed rest! The second emergency one was done at a point quite common with emergency ones and was placed at 20 weeks when funnelling was noticed on my scan. I really had to fight to have it placed, actually held a 'sit in' at the hospital, but I got me way and that one carried me to 40+ weeks. The first elective one I had was placed at 14 weeks and took me to 41+ and the last one I had, also elective was placed at 15 weeks and took me to 39+. Before all this my first was born at 24 weeks and didn't survive, she was just too small and her lungs were bad from not being able to get the steroids on board in time.
> 
> Thankfully 4 healthy children later, I'm a really good example of how good the stitch can be, so I you have any question please do feel free to ask. I may not get time to read through this thread all the time and may not be able to pick a question out of all the posts so if you want to ask me something directly feel free to message me and I'll always answer :)

Hi Baby_maybe, I recognize you from the TTC after Methotrexate board! It was nice to hear more details about your success stories here and glad Ruben is doing well :) I have a question for you. When you had your elective stitch put in the second time at 20 weeks, you mentioned funneling. What was your cerivical length? I was scanned on Thursday at 20.5 and my cl was 3.1 but there was funneling. The first length taken was 3.8 and then the funneling showed up. My OB seems to think that I was contracting during that time and that's why funneling showed up. In any case, she is not worried at all and I am completely freaked out!

Pink_sparkle, I hope that all is ok with you!!


----------



## Tink_0123

Day, Congrats on making it 32 weeks! That's awesome, only a few more weeks till u meet ur little men!!

TLM, 33 weeks and counting, you're doing wonderfully. Almost term in a few more weeks.. woohoo!!

Jadey, hope you're recovering well from your stitch.

Baby, glad to hear you and Ruben are doing well hun!

I try to keep track of everything that goes on here, but barely have time to write a response these days. 

I'm glad everyone is doing well tho! I always have you ladies and your babies in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

Has anyone heard from Pink_sparkle? I hope she's ok.


----------



## baby_maybe

Gweny - hi hun, funny how we ended up on the same threads as each other! I'm not sure about my cervical length when I had that suture placed, I don't think it was particularly short because they didn't want to place one at first, but I was freaking out given my history so I insisted on it. Your cervical length still sounds good, but I'd definitely push to be checked again soon and if it's reduced further then ask for a suture. The problem is that the further you are the less likely they are to want to place one, so time is of the essence. Of course there are ladies like Tink who didn't get a suture because it was too late and still got to term by being on strict bed rest. Not an ideal situation but better than having a really early baby :)


----------



## karenh24

does anyone know any places in the west midlands where i can get a private cervical length scan?just in case my consultant decides i don't need another one and absolutely refuses the need for one i don't mind paying as long as babys ok


----------



## jadey_fae

They wont refuse u if u make enough fuss but if they do ask for it in writing. That normally makes them think twice


----------



## karenh24

Thanks for the advice Jadey


----------



## Twinkle 3

Karen all you need to do is ring up and explain your high risk etc say your worried an dthey should give you one at your hospital, especially if your experiencing symptoms like pressure or aches. 
To be honest aswel your consultant should still be giving you cervical length scans until atleast 24weeks regardless of your length increasing, if the consultant started with the care plan of cervical length scans every two weeks or so then that's what she should continue to do a otherwise she hasn't stuck to the care she has promised you. 

CW happy to hear you steroids went well and the needle wasn't too painful this time for you, it's good how a simple thing like wiggling your toes can make a difference :) I was told I can have a repeated dose at 30 weeks :)

Hope everyone is ok and doing well especially pink sparkle.

As for me, not much to report and I hope it stays this way, like someone said earlier no news is good news ( I really don't like saying all is well as I'm scared I'll jinx myself! ) I have been a bit more relaxed lately now I'm at viability. I am praying though I get to atleast 27-28weeks as I know that's when the chance of survival goes up. I am so grateful for still being pregnant and hoping this stitch can completely surprise me and take me to term. I have done a little bit more activity than I usually do over these last 4days and Im scared I'm overdoing it, been a little achey and crampy.. My legs get so painful.. Think possibly spd is causing it. So going to try and take it easy and slowly increase my activity as the weeks go by, hopefully I make it further and further, still hoping and praying this little boy stays put for atleast another month or so :)

I find myself searching google for survival rates of prem babies and stories about them.. Kind of scare my self a little but feel I need to be prepared... Fingers crossed I can soldier on longer and longer and finally have a full term or even a slightly early little boy (28+ weeks will be great) Would be such a dream come true. 

Sorry for rambling ladies, I get carried away when typing lol :)


----------



## karenh24

Thank you Twinkle am defiantely going to push for the scan when i next see the consultant because like you said she started my care plan with at least a scan every 2 weeks.
I've tried ringing the hospital approach they won't scan they'l only do a speculum examination, im not feeling any pressure or anything but just want a scan in 2 weeks just to make sure there is no changes


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I could have written your post! I'm very slightly starting to relax a little bit too, things don't feel quite as scary as they were a few weeks back, but like you focused on 28wks+++++ 
I found myself googling prem statistics too this morning, even though I vowed I wouldn't look on google any more! They really go up from 27wks, I'm hoping with steroids on board it should really help those statistics.
I've also been doing a bit more the last week or so, previously when I wasn't working (desk job so not on my feet) I would be just sat or laid on the sofa at home. I actually feel more comfortable for doing more activity, I mentioned this to my midwife and she agreed and said that sitting and laying for long periods isn't that good for you, obviously if you need to be on bed rest to prevent pre-term labour then that's different. But for me she said there's no medical need for me to be and to do what I feel I can and when I feel I need to sit down, do so. So I think the general message is listen to your body, something I've got quite good at, lol!!
I actually feel very well at the moment, I've no pain or discomfort and everything seems like its going ok (touch wood for the fear of jinxing it) I dropped my little one at preschool this morning and several people commented how well I looked, this gave me such a boost! 
So I've had my second dose of steroids today, not too painful but I still hobbled back to the car! I think an after effect of the yesterday's dose meant I was wide awake at 4am today, my mind racing about all sorts of things and my skin is slightly flushed too, the midwife felt that was expected. 

Karen, I agree that if you push enough your consultant should go with the stitch and time is definately of the essence. I hope he agrees and doesn't cause you the unwanted stress of fighting for it. 

Jadey-fae, hope you're feeling a little more like your old self after your stitch now you're a few days on. I haven't heard anything of pink sparkle either, I do hope everything is ok with her and her little one. Lets just hope she's got no phone signal in hospital. 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## jadey_fae

Maybe her battery has gone on her phone and they are just keeping her in to observe.

I was googling the statistics this morn also! Obviously 28 weeks would be amazing.I hope I get there. My goal at the moment is 22 weeks!


----------



## chocolatecat

Getting past 28 weeks really does make a massive difference. I feel so much happier! And I think part of that is being able to get out and do more.

I'm fairly sure that if your stitch has hed to 24-28 weeks without shortening it will hold to term!


----------



## Craigswife

Chocolate cat, my ob hasn't scanned my cervix since the stitch, so I've no idea what it's doing! I asked the sonographer at my 20wk scan if she could see my cervix and she said there was no funnelling at that point. They don't want to check the length because they say there's no point If the stitch is in because that's why it's there, to provide extra support. In some ways I'd like to know and other times not, it would only cause me to worry. So just focused on 28wks now, fingers crossed!!


----------



## monro84

jadey_fae said:


> Pink Sparkle how are u today?
> 
> Ladies who have just or ever had the stitch. Mine went in on Thursday I had no cramps just abit of bleeding and stinging through the first few days.
> I am worried today because all last night I kept dreaming I had this pain, like an ache in my vagina. I have woke up this morning to find the pain is real. Does anyone know if this is normal? It's like a deep ache behind my pubic hair and inside my vagina. It's this normal healing? I am a bit windy (tmi) Could this be something to do with it?

I had this a little over a wk later. I was dreaming I had a cramping type pain and I woke up to it. I also had a lower back pain so I was kinda freaking out. I went to the bathroom b/c I did have wind and it felt better when it passed but I was able to go to the bathroom might have been the nerves that made me go. But the pains were coming in waves. After I went I started to feel better. I took a tylonal and drank a glass of water and layed on my left side just to make sure. This started about 4 am so I woke up a few hrs later and I was fine.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies what does a plug look like I saw some lil yellow chunks


----------



## jadey_fae

I had yellow discharge from the day I got my bfp. It really worried me at first but I got checked for infection and all was ok. Mine looked like snot but yellow and I would get it daily. It stopped when I was in the 2 tri.
I would say it's normal for some but if u haven't had this discharge before definitely get it checked.
I used to freak it was my mucus plug and was told if it was it would re generate. As long as there is no cramping or pink.
All this was before I knew I had IC though. So I would get checked just incase.
How do u feel?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Im fine no cramps I think it might be yeast due to me being on antibiotics


----------



## Twinkle 3

Day a mucus plug is thick jelly like and can be yellow, clear, pinky, brown tinged or bloody..
It's different from normal mucus and can be lost all at once or in bits over weeks

With my little girl I lost it all in one go and it was bloody, in my last pregnany mine wasn't bloody at all and just creamy white but was thick and like a blob of jelly I lost it over weeks and when I did go into labour I never lost it in the day


----------



## monro84

I would definately push for scans till 24 wks b/c mine went from 3.2 at 21 wks to 2.5 at 23 wks b/c I have heard that they really don't do stitches after 24 wks much.


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey ladies what does a plug look like I saw some lil yellow chunks

My mucus plug was clear and jelly-ish. Kind of the consistency of snot. :sick:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladies I have a doc appt tomorrow so will tell doc then since im not having any pain


----------



## faibel

Hi all, hope everyone is still cooking.

I've noticed that the pressure, aching and tiredness is really bad on an evening. I'm not doing strict bedrest but moderate, I still do school runs etc but rest most of the day. Is the aching etc a normal 'twin' pregnancy symptom or something more serious? It has got worse since I had a growth spurt last week. It's starting to worry me a bit now.

If you funnel through the stitch, would you bleed, pain or increased discharge? Or can it be silent? Thanks, when I get to closer to 18-20 wks I'll be a complete basket case!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Well I feel achy but on bedrest so I dont know


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi Faibel, I can't answer your question but would also like to know the answer to that question. Hope you're ok.


----------



## Craigswife

Fabiel, I find I have more pressure and aches in the evening, I'm not on bed rest but rest as much as I can and by the time I tuck my little one up in the evening I get into bed and lay and watch tv myself. This always sorts out the pressure and aches and by the morning I'm fine. I've been like this now since I had my stitch at 14wks. 
In terms of funnelling I think I've read that you can funnel up to the stitch and the stitch should hold and prevent it any further. I'm sure one of the other knowledgable ladies will be along soon with detailed info.


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW it's nice that your at a similar stage to me, i know everyone is in the same boat but your one of the closest gestation so I seem to go through similar feelings around about the same time as you.. Im glad I'm not the only one researching premature survival rates,was starting to think I was obsessed lol.. I really need to stop :) fingers crossed we get there to atleast 28weeks, I hope we all do :) I actually mentioned to my mum that I felt better doing more things, I think before 24weeks I was that terrfied to even move and with reaching that goal I have relaxed a little and decided to do some more normal things... Unfortunately for my oh I stil won't be hoovering or doing housework lol 
I don't know my cervical length either all I know is I wasn't funnelling on my 20 & 22 week scan aswel...fingers crossed all is still good :)

Choco Cat I think If I make it to 28weeks I will feel the ultimate relief and just completely relax and wait for the arrival of my baby boy


----------



## Twinkle 3

faibel said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is still cooking.
> 
> I've noticed that the pressure, aching and tiredness is really bad on an evening. I'm not doing strict bedrest but moderate, I still do school runs etc but rest most of the day. Is the aching etc a normal 'twin' pregnancy symptom or something more serious? It has got worse since I had a growth spurt last week. It's starting to worry me a bit now.
> 
> If you funnel through the stitch, would you bleed, pain or increased discharge? Or can it be silent? Thanks, when I get to closer to 18-20 wks I'll be a complete basket case!

Faibel I have pressure and aches and pains that get worse towards the night time, sometimes Its that bad I have to just go to bed really early to relive the pains. I also thought this was connected to funnelling or something like that but everytime I was checked all was fine with my cervix I have felt this from 18weeks and I have just got use to it. My midwife says if the pressure and aches ease when laying down or resting then it's ok.. I have also been told that funnelling to the stitch is fine but I don't know about the signs of that happening. I was also told if the stitch was failing you would be bleeding...hope you ok, which I'm sure you will be :)


----------



## Tink_0123

Day, it might be small pieces of your plug. I had what looked like yellow jelly like bits at about 22-23 weeks before being put on sbr. The plug does regenerate itself and if you're seeing small bits of it I wouldn't worry much. DO get checked for your own piece of mind. You don't want to worry over something that can be checked. 

Faibel, I've heard that with twin pregnancies aches and pains to tend to begin a lot sooner than with a singleton pregnancy. Lizzie, might be able to answer your question a bit better and perhaps Shelby can provide some insight as well.

Twinkle & CW, glad you both go your steroids on board. A little insight, if notice you feel a bit hungrier than usual within the next few days, its part of the steroids lol. After I had mine, I felt beyond hungry for about 2 weeks then it subsided, just giving you ladies a heads up hehe. 

Also, when I was in the 20's & early 30 weeks, I used go into the preemie section a lot and read their stories. It would give me some insight as to what to expect at different gestation's and would give me hope that my baby would do well if born then. I prefer reading those stories than googling. You ladies might want to check that section out. 

PinkS, I hope you're doing ok and have hopefully been discharged from the hospital. We're thinking of you!! :hugs:

Hope, how are you and baby Nathaniel doing???

As for us, we're doing good. I'm pretty much 100% myself already, except for needing to lose about 15 pounds, but not really concerned by it. Audrey, is weighing about 8.6 pounds, she eats a lot and is growing by the minute. Her newborn clothes are beginning to be a bit tighter on her, so probably be moving up to 0-3 in the next couple of weeks.

Hope all you ladies are doing great. Keep those babies cooking.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Fabiel - aches and pains began for me late in first tri/early in second tri. Back pain, ligament pain, sore feet (probably from my 11 hour shifts, not the pregnancy!) and so on. My doctors recommended tylenol or ibuprofen for pain if a warm bath or heating pad didn't help. 

I haven't been able to follow closely but have skimmed through posts. Re: steroids, I gained TEN POUNDS in the one week after my first set. Don't freak out if that happens, it's a side effect of the steroids.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Tink it's funny that you mentioned the increase in appetite after steroids! For the last few days I havnt felt satisfied with food and found this really strange, I want to eat everything i see and I really crave pizza and McDonald's but I know it's not good for me. 
I had a browse through the premie threads on here, it's nice to read success stories :) 

So happy to hear you and little Audrey are doing well :)

Shelby I will have to watch my weight and see if it happens to me too!


----------



## Craigswife

Hmmm, increased appetite, I'm sat in bed with a huge bowl of Cheerios!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Adding to what I said preiviously - Ibuprofen is normally NOT recommended during pregnancy. However, if you are in enough pain to need it, take it, but not for more than 24 hours and don't exceed the maximum daily doses. That's what my doctors said. :thumbup:


----------



## HelenGee

Karen- sorry to post and run - I know exactly the predicament you are in, I was in the same boat- banging my head against a brick wall! MUMS in Solihull do private scans, consultant-led, ask for Mike Wildes (I think Chris has moved to Oz). You really shouldn't have to do it, but I totally understand. Mine cost £120 a few years ago. Sorry ladies, this isn't an advert! Keep pushing new cross, but I know your frustration :hugs:


----------



## karenh24

HelenGee said:


> Karen- sorry to post and run - I know exactly the predicament you are in, I was in the same boat- banging my head against a brick wall! MUMS in Solihull do private scans, consultant-led, ask for Mike Wildes (I think Chris has moved to Oz). You really shouldn't have to do it, but I totally understand. Mine cost £120 a few years ago. Sorry ladies, this isn't an advert! Keep pushing new cross, but I know your frustration :hugs:

Thanks Helen, just getting prepared for a last resort really


----------



## jadey_fae

Question, after I go for a poo I always get a ton of discharge to follow. This was happening before my stitch also. Is this part of IC or completely normal?


----------



## jadey_fae

I am having one of those days ago. Can't stop crying. I fell like I am not going to get to 24 weeks. I think it's the pressure feeling making me so nervous :(


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, sorry you're having a bad day, don't beat yourself up about it, it's perfectly normal to have tough days where you feel like you'll never reach your goal. We've all had them and can sympathise. 
The discharge thing when having a poo, I've experienced this too so would imagine its quite normal, especially as you have a stitch in too, this creates more discharge. I also have days where I feel pressure, but strangely as the weeks have progressed the pressure has eased considerably, so you might find the same. Your stitch is probably still settling down and you will probably still be a bit inflamed inside which might not be helping with the pressure. Look after yourself today and give yourself lots of tlc.
Xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey, the discharge thing after a bowel movement is normal like CW said, I have that too.. I did use to panic it was my mucus plug but then I realised it was just normal. 
If you look through the thread there was days where I was convinced I was at the end of my journey and I wrote lots of panicky messages asking questions and advice to the all of these lovely ladies. I was so sure I would never make 24weeks as it seemed so far away. It was a hard journey psychically and emotionally but I gt to 24weeks and I can only pray that I will get further. Im not out of the woods yet but I feel better for reaching Viability and you will too. The pressure I always have on a daily basis. I use to have it in my bum so bad on some days that I thought I was in labour a few times.. I must have thought I was in labour atleast 5-6 times and I sat crying to my mum and oh! I am in agony today with my legs, stomach etc I feel so achey and painful and I could cry myself, there's good days and bad days. All you have todo is think positive take your mind off things and relax.. Lose yourself in a book or take a nice bath and lay down watching a film.. You will make it so don't worry sweetie :)


----------



## Tink_0123

Jadey, sorry to hear ur having a bad day.. Heavier dicharge after having a poo is pretty normal, It used to happen to me as well. Also, I had days where I would feel super down and depressed thinking I wouldnt make it to my next goal. Its normal to feel this way, unfortunately the hormones in our bodies now dont help lol but try to think past those negative thoughts and tell urself that u will make it. You need to reassure urself especially in times like these that everything is going to be ok regardless of any aches, pains or discomforts. Unfortunately, we experience a whole other side of pregnancy that isnt always carefree, but that only makes us stronger and makes us appreciate our babies even more.

Hope u feel better :hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

Craigswife, Tink and Twinkle thank u so much. Your words have lifted me loads. It's so good to be able to connect with people that know what u are talking about. Thank u ladies


----------



## jadey_fae

Sorry me again :/ I am in a panic because today I am gushing discharge. Its creany coloured but there is so much. Had my stitch last Thurs and have had bit of discharge here and there. Today there is loads. I also feel like I constantly need to move my bowels pain and movents. I always used to be like every other day but today it has been 3 times already! Maybe the antibiotics. Should I calm down or do I need to get checked??


----------



## Craigswife

Also if you look at it this way, in about 3 weeks time you'll be so much more calmer, as Twinkle says once you get to 24wks it gets easier. This is the hardest point for you. Also are you booked for steroids too, that makes a massive difference to your state of mind. Although I'm 26 weeks I'm still nervous, but the real scary panic is beginning to ease now. 
Another thought, I would contact your midwife and see if you can see her more frequently over the coming weeks, they generally see you at set points, but I explained to mine how anxious I was in my danger zone and she happily agreed to see me fortnightly, it just gives me something to focus on and I always feel better after seeing her. It's worth a shot!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey I echo what CW says try and speak to your midwife about you been panicky and see if you ca see her more often. I see my midwife weekly and She let's me ring her whenever I need to for advice... Also somedays I have lots of discharge. I'd say calm down and if you want to for your own peace of mind then ring and get some advice :) I always feel so much better when I have a talk to my midwife, even if I ring her for the silliest thing. She eases my mind greatly


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey ladies, we're back, all the washing (a mountain stack) is done, the boys' birthday is in hand (they're 3 on Friday), and I finally have chance to catch up with you all :) How is everyone, anyone need anything? I see that the thread has moved on 20pages since my last visit a week ago!! :shock: Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just left doc not dilated at all .thanks ladies for advice


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Just a quick message to let you girls know that my stitch burst and yesterday I delivered my baby boy Ashton at 23 weeks. He's in NICU and is doing as well as could be expected! He also seems to be breathing on his own but they will wait a day or two before taking him off the ventilator and trying him on cpap.
He is just beautiful - a tiny warrior! We are so in love with him and so so thankful that he's got a fighting chance.
The past 24 hrs have been crazy but I'll try and get on later to post pics. 
If you could - please send some prayers for our baby boy please xxx


----------



## ShelbyLC

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Just a quick message to let you girls know that my stitch burst and yesterday I delivered my baby boy Ashton at 23 weeks. He's in NICU and is doing as well as could be expected! He also seems to be breathing on his own but they will wait a day or two before taking him off the ventilator and trying him on cpap.
> He is just beautiful - a tiny warrior! We are so in love with him and so so thankful that he's got a fighting chance.
> The past 24 hrs have been crazy but I'll try and get on later to post pics.
> If you could - please send some prayers for our baby boy please xxx

Congratulations! So glad he's doing well. How are you? I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts :hugs:

If you plan on pumping for him and you have any questions, feel free to ask me. (Here or PM, whatever you're most comfortable with.) I exclusively express so I can try to help you as much as possible, if you need it. :flower:


----------



## Craigswife

Pink sparkle, wow congratulations on the arrival of your little warrior! What a journey you've had and must have been really scary for you. 
He sounds like he's doing well, these premmies are tougher than we give them credit for. I will pray for him to be strong and have a smooth journey through NICU. Xxx
Look forward to hearing how he gets on.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Pink first of all congratulations on your little boy Ashton, 
Wow what an update! He seems like a little fighter, sending lots of prayers your way I truly hope he will be ok, fingers and toes crossed for him. Keep us updated :)
How much did he weigh?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Pink congrats on lil men he is in my prayers


----------



## TLM21

pink congratulations on your boy, he is very strong and so are you. sending you and the baby lots of prayers, keep us posted when you can, hugs


----------



## karenh24

Congratulations Pink.he sounds like a little fighter :)
will be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Andypanda6570

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Just a quick message to let you girls know that my stitch burst and yesterday I delivered my baby boy Ashton at 23 weeks. He's in NICU and is doing as well as could be expected! He also seems to be breathing on his own but they will wait a day or two before taking him off the ventilator and trying him on cpap.
> He is just beautiful - a tiny warrior! We are so in love with him and so so thankful that he's got a fighting chance.
> The past 24 hrs have been crazy but I'll try and get on later to post pics.
> If you could - please send some prayers for our baby boy please xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Keeping you all in my prayers.. Ashton is a fighter.. XOXOOXX :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations pink_sparkle on your gorgeous boy. For the doctors to be talking about putting him on cpap is brilliant. If you have any questions please ask away and there is a good bunch of knowledge on the premature and Nicu babies board too xx


----------



## TLM21

day so happy everything is going well and you are not dilating, you are doing awesome, and your ticker is moving quite nicely. :winkwink:
twinkle I love reading your positive post and you support to everyone, so so happy you are more confident and will continue to pass big milestones! :thumbup:
cw you are also moving pretty nicely, I'm glad you continue to be positive and time is moving a little faster now. :thumbup:
jadey we have all been there, if something doesn't feel right, definetely ring your midwife or Dr. like the other ladies said if you can request weekly visits to put your mind at ease
. can't give you much advise on the discharge since I haven't had much so far. like twinkle said try to get your mind occupied I know is really really hard, some more positive readings, non pregnancy, helped me go through those hard and slow weeks. hang in there and come in here whenever you need to, that's why we are all here, to support each other. :kiss:
hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:
pink you and the baby continue to be in my thoughts
hugs everyone :hugs:


----------



## faibel

Pink - congratulations on the safe arrival of Ashton. He's obviously a fighter, I hope your nicu journey is smooth and swift. You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you everyone for your kind words. He weighed 1lb 40z and the nurses say he's really feisty! His little hands and feet are always waving around! He's such a little wriggler. 

Im just so glad he's got a fighting chance...Before he was born some of the medical staff had already had him doomed but hes proved them wrong so far *touch wood*

I am going to try expressing...Im really nervous about it! I wasnt even sure id be able to express milk at 23 weeks?? Any hints or tips gratefully received! 

Heres a little pic of our perfect little prince....all 23 weeks of him :cloud9: xx
 



Attached Files:







AJ.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## ShelbyLC

Pink, he's gorgeous! What a little fighter! You are absoluteoy capable of producing milk at this point. Your body knows it gave birth early and will make milk that is perfect for your preemie. Start pumping ASAP if you plan to. The sooner, the better. :hugs:


----------



## Craigswife

Pink sparkle. He's completely perfect and looks very chilled out in the picture. When my son was born at 28wks the nurses said he was a feisty little thing and that actually helps these premmies, he had this fighting instinct which got him through, so little Ashton sounds like he's got that in him too! 
Have a go at expressing, any little bit will be nectar to Ashton, especially the first milk. A little hint to help your milk flow is next time they change his sheet ask to keep it and smell it as you express, this seems to help with the let down of your milk. I used to do it with my little ones sheet and then later a used babygro.


----------



## 25weeker

What a gorgeous photo and glad to hear he is a feisty wee one. Have the hospital explained containment holding? You put a hand at the top of their head then the other at the feet. Holly used to really settle with it and it made me feel like I could do something until I got to hold her properly.

I hand expressed first as at the beginning you only get little amounts. Once I could get up to about 10mls I used a pump. Drink plenty of fluids to help your supply and eat plenty as well. It will take a couple of days until your milk comes in so don't be downhearted by the tiny amounts you get at the beginning. When they start introducing milk to your lb it will be small amounts anyway.

Good luck xx


----------



## chocolatecat

Oh Pink he's gorgeous!! Congratulations! I know it's gonna be a hard journey ahead, but we're all crossing our fingers he keeps fighting. He's got a brave, strong mummy and I'm sure you've passed on your fighting spirit! So much love and hugs being sent your way. xxxxxx


----------



## shanny

:happydance:Conratulations Pink..............love and best wishes to you, Ashton and family...........xxxxx


----------



## TLM21

thanks for posting the picture pink, he looks relaxed, he is already a fighter, much love your way.
chocolate congrats on 29 weeks hun, one more and you will be in the thirties, yipeeee


----------



## Gwenylovey

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. He weighed 1lb 40z and the nurses say he's really feisty! His little hands and feet are always waving around! He's such a little wriggler.
> 
> Im just so glad he's got a fighting chance...Before he was born some of the medical staff had already had him doomed but hes proved them wrong so far *touch wood*
> 
> I am going to try expressing...Im really nervous about it! I wasnt even sure id be able to express milk at 23 weeks?? Any hints or tips gratefully received!
> 
> Heres a little pic of our perfect little prince....all 23 weeks of him :cloud9: xx

Congratulations on Pink on your beautiful little prince!! He is absolutely beautiful, and I agree with all that he looks like a fighter yet absolutely chilled out and relaxed at the same time! Good combo :) Wishing you, Ashton and the family best of luck during this time! You will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Tink_0123

Pink, Congrats on baby Ashton. Thank you for sharing his picture with us! He's adorable and definitely looks like a fighter. Wishing him a short and uneventful NICU stay and as for you a rapid recovery. I will have you both in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Pink he is so cute, bless him. He is a good weight aswel. I am so happy that he has proved the medical staff wrong who said he was doomed. It's all down to the baby not the statistics. Praying he continues to prove them wrong and grows big and strong in no time :) My midwife told me about triplets who was born at 24 weeks, obviously they was so small with being triplets and they all did well in the hospital and are perfect. Also with the breastmilk question, midwifes should give you some tips on how to get your milk going such as massaging your breasts and they should also provide you with a breast pump and bottles to store it in

Sending lots of love to you, little ashton and your family x


----------



## Twinkle 3

TLM21 said:


> day so happy everything is going well and you are not dilating, you are doing awesome, and your ticker is moving quite nicely. :winkwink:
> twinkle I love reading your positive post and you support to everyone, so so happy you are more confident and will continue to pass big milestones! :thumbup:
> cw you are also moving pretty nicely, I'm glad you continue to be positive and time is moving a little faster now. :thumbup:
> jadey we have all been there, if something doesn't feel right, definetely ring your midwife or Dr. like the other ladies said if you can request weekly visits to put your mind at ease
> . can't give you much advise on the discharge since I haven't had much so far. like twinkle said try to get your mind occupied I know is really really hard, some more positive readings, non pregnancy, helped me go through those hard and slow weeks. hang in there and come in here whenever you need to, that's why we are all here, to support each other. :kiss:
> hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:
> pink you and the baby continue to be in my thoughts
> hugs everyone :hugs:

Tlm it's been a long time coming but I have gained a little confidence in my stitch as each day passes, it's nice to finally start looking forward to the future knowing as each day and week goes by that my baby is stronger and a little bit closer to term. You have done so well and I hope I can follow in your foot steps and get as far as you. All I want to do is start planning for my baby and getting excited but I know I'm not at the right stage yet to be doing that. Z(still scared of something going wrong.. Praying it dosnt) Hopefully it will soon come around where I can go pram shopping and buying clothes for my baby boy :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sorry ladies I'm blocking up this thread but got a question..

When did you or when are you getting ready for your baby? Am I tempting fate If i do it soon? In my last pregnancy I bought most things so still got alot of things ready and waiting just need pram, clothes and car seat, plus a bouncy chair.. I know I shouldn't be thinking yet about all this but if I have a premie again I'm going to be behind but I don't want to jinx myself... Such a hard decision, so just wondering what everyone has or did do?


----------



## Tink_0123

Twinkle 3 said:


> Sorry ladies I'm blocking up this thread but got a question..
> 
> When did you or when are you getting ready for your baby? Am I tempting fate If i do it soon? In my last pregnancy I bought most things so still got alot of things ready and waiting just need pram, clothes and car seat, plus a bouncy chair.. I know I shouldn't be thinking yet about all this but if I have a premie again I'm going to be behind but I don't want to jinx myself... Such a hard decision, so just wondering what everyone has or did do?

Id say I felt safe looking and getting stuff once I reached 28 weeks. I would still look at items I was interested in and even had a list of what I wanted but didnt really purchase anything till 28 and started packing our bags little by little every week once I reached 30. Somehow I felt that as long as I didnt complete my bags fully then I wouldn't go into labor lol..


----------



## Twinkle 3

thanks tink :) thats what i was thinking about 28weeks would be a good time to start. i have looked on the internet for a few things but darent get too excited yet :) id love to be able to buy now knowing everything will be ok but i dont like to do so for the fear of jinxing. the labour bag scares me lol im scared of doing it and then needing it straight away. i can see me giving birth with nothing ready again i think its a good idea what you said to just not complete it :)


----------



## karenh24

Hey twinkle time is going so slow for me and its coming upto when i lost my little boy, just to stop me from feeling sad and upset i've found a way to cope for me personally it's to buy things for baby, i got a few clothes, i got a pushchair i was going to leave till later but it was on a good offer and i got the carseat. i got the moses basket when i found out i was pregnant, last time i was pregnant i didn't buy anything but a few bits of clothes but i've found this time this is my my way to cope and keep my mind off things x


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations Pink :hugs: I know 23/24wks isn't ideal but having had a 24wker who is now a healthy 8yr old, I k ow that it is totally possible to have a micor preemie make it, so don't loose hope. Already your little boy is doing so well, will be praying for you all. 

As for expressing, your body will produce plenty of milk even at this early stage. The milk you make now is actially packed with more immunoglobulins than the milk of a woman at full term. Mother nature makes it that way to offer greater protection to your preemie. Start pumping as soon as possible and the milk will come. At first its only a small amount, but that is the stuff with the most goodness and protective agents (it contains all your immunity with which to help Ashton resist infection). Good luck xxx


----------



## jadey_fae

oh my gosh pink. Congrats! He Ashton looks amazing :) Totally a fighter. It's great the hosp are taking care of him at 23 weeks. He is beautiful. Are u allowed to stay with him at the hosp?


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks everyone, Im still struggling to get my head around not being pregnant and him being here! Ashton was fairly settled during the night, he had a blood transfusion to replace what they are testing and some meds to bring up his blood pressure a little. His breathing is still good...some times its brill and sometimes it falls below that but they said that isnt unexpected. One of his little lines in his umbilicus is leaky so they might replace that today if they cant fix it. He's still a little wriggler - even though hes all hooked up with wires etc!

Im so so in love with him!! I also had a small break through on expressing - ok so I only got 0.1ml in the syringe but its better than before! xx


----------



## monro84

Congrats Pinkl he is a gorgeous little man. He looks so good and healthy!! I will keep you and him in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

lizziedripping said:


> Congratulations Pink :hugs: I know 23/24wks isn't ideal but having had a 24wker who is now a healthy 8yr old, I k ow that it is totally possible to have a micor preemie make it, so don't loose hope. Already your little boy is doing so well, will be praying for you all.
> 
> As for expressing, your body will produce plenty of milk even at this early stage. The milk you make now is actially packed with more immunoglobulins than the milk of a woman at full term. Mother nature makes it that way to offer greater protection to your preemie. Start pumping as soon as possible and the milk will come. At first its only a small amount, but that is the stuff with the most goodness and protective agents (it contains all your immunity with which to help Ashton resist infection). Good luck xxx

lizzie - It would be great if you could add your daughter to the then and now thread on the premature and nicu babies board. I remember you used to be on it when I first joined and it gave me hope to hear about a micro preemie doing so well especially when the doctors give you a lot of doom and gloom on what the outcome can be for babies born before 26 weeks.


----------



## Craigswife

Pink, it sounds like Ashton is doing really well, what a little fighter. You've both been in my thoughts xxx

Twinkle, we seem to have the same thoughts at the same point! I was wondering when to start getting organised but like you scared of jinxing things! Perhaps making a list is a good idea. I've seen a few things on offer and in a way it seems silly not to buy them and save money! 
I bought the necessary bits for my hospital bag a week or so ago when I had a panic that if I went into prem labour I'd have nothing and left to my husband I'd end up with a right bag full of weird stuff, lol! However, it's all in the carrier bag still, I can't quite pack my bag yet, but at least it's all there.....just in case!!

Hope everyone else is well. Lizzie, hope you had a lovely holiday x


----------



## karenh24

can i ask a quick question, when you have ic but no stitch what things are you not supposed to do apart from the obvious not walking to much and avoid sex etc


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW a list sounds like a good starting point! Im starting to get more confident but still have the fear of something going wrong, praying it wont. my mum pointed out though that even at 28 weeks that il probably still feel scared to buy things so to just buy bits like you said if they are on offer. I really hope we all make it close to term :) 

Oh I know what you mean about your husband packing your bag, I could imagine if I had to ask mine to pack my bag. Every time I give him specific instructions it's like I'm talking a different language and he completely shuts down.He tries bless him but gets everything wrong lol 

Karen I wouldnt say there would be many restrictions really just the take it easy and pelvic rest, I think maybe drink a probiotic or cranberry juice to keep away infections or take vitamins to boost your immune system? That's about all I can really think of


----------



## ShelbyLC

karenh24 said:


> can i ask a quick question, when you have ic but no stitch what things are you not supposed to do apart from the obvious not walking to much and avoid sex etc

No sex. No grocery shopping. No walking the dog. No going out to dinner. If your doctor sees you standing during a checkup, she says, "Oh my gosh, SIT DOWN!" 

When you have IC but no stitch, basically any life you used to have outside of your bed ends. You sit around all day, get up just to go to the bathroom, take a shower, and make something to eat. You take way too many pictures of your cats because you are bored. :haha:


----------



## Tink_0123

Karen, besides the obvious no sex, walking. I didnt lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk, no going to stores, no driving, no grocery shopping, id eat laying side ways on the couch, showers were 5 mins long, washing hair w shower was 11 minutes once a week. Id only sit in the car to go to dr appts, walk and stand very little while at dr appts only or taking showers. The rest of my day consisted of laying in bed preferably on my sides.

I took sbr to an extreme sorta lol but it got me beyond 38 weeks along with the help of progesterone suppositories from 23-36 weeks.

Hope this helps :)


----------



## Agiboma

@pink sparkle congrats and sending you and your little guy positive energy and may he grow from strength to strength daily. We got a couple moms of 23 weekers int eh preeemie section of this website feel free to post in their they got great advice and encouragement, my son was a 25 weeker and the moms in the preemie section really helped me out through the process, blood transfusions are normal with micro preemies we had gone through 7 transfusions prior to discharge the first one was my sonts second day of life, stay strong mommy :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Beautiful little guy Pink! Congrats. :hugs:


----------



## karenh24

Thank you for the replies everyone im just checking that im not doing things that i shouldn't be.
my doctor hasn't told me anything that i shouldn't do so was just wondering.i am spending most the day lying down on the sofa and i don't go out much unless i need to


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm having a worry wobble. I can't help but feel I should be on bed rest since I had a emergency stitch at 20 weeks with shortening and funnelling. My doc said I could carry on as normal??
I try to stay in bed as much as pos but we have 3 floors in our house and no bathroom on the floor I am on. So I do a lot of stairs and pottering around the house. I don't go out but I do walk up and down stairs alot and sit in bed a lot.
Is this ok? I feel panicky and worried now?


----------



## karenh24

hey jadey i can't comment on the stitch side of things but i also have to go up n down stairs to get to the bathroom, i would say as long as you take it nice n easy you should be ok, its hard not to worry but the stitch is there to hold it closed so im sure its doing its job


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey i was always told to carry on my normal day to day activities but i didnt listen to that. i listened to my body. my body cant cope with walking around too much or standing too long. i find it hard to bend, walk and do day to day things. so when i ache i sit or lay and dont move. i especially didnt move from weeks 20-24 and i layed down as much as possible. as for me that was the most crucial time to get past. just take it easy and rest as much as you can. listen to you body it will be your best indicator on how much you can dox


----------



## Twinkle 3

also jadey walking to the toilet will be good for you to get your circulation going.


----------



## jadey_fae

thanks ladies.

karen have u asked for another scan?


----------



## karenh24

i don't see the consultant till the 2nd but i will be asking for one, my husbands coming with me n he said he'l demand that i get one.


----------



## lizziedripping

25weeker said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Pink :hugs: I know 23/24wks isn't ideal but having had a 24wker who is now a healthy 8yr old, I k ow that it is totally possible to have a micor preemie make it, so don't loose hope. Already your little boy is doing so well, will be praying for you all.
> 
> As for expressing, your body will produce plenty of milk even at this early stage. The milk you make now is actially packed with more immunoglobulins than the milk of a woman at full term. Mother nature makes it that way to offer greater protection to your preemie. Start pumping as soon as possible and the milk will come. At first its only a small amount, but that is the stuff with the most goodness and protective agents (it contains all your immunity with which to help Ashton resist infection). Good luck xxx
> 
> lizzie - It would be great if you could add your daughter to the then and now thread on the premature and nicu babies board. I remember you used to be on it when I first joined and it gave me hope to hear about a micro preemie doing so well especially when the doctors give you a lot of doom and gloom on what the outcome can be for babies born before 26 weeks.Click to expand...

 Will do hun :) I too clung to stories of hope in the face of tragedy when Evie was born, and know how much they helped me through. Xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadey hun, I would be inclined to take it as easy as possible, but if you're feeling good physically then moving around occasionally is probably fine. I went upstairs on all fours after my stitch and found that really took the strain off my lower back and cervix - did that for 6mths xx


----------



## faibel

Jadey and Karen - I have the same worries, my dr doesn't believe in bed rest, so I've been told to continue as normal..! I still do school runs but minimal walking, no housework ( hubby n mum have taken over) and I try to rest as much as possible but I have the stair issue as well. My dr said my 'issues' could start around 18 wks because of the twins, so I'm really scared and hoping the stitch holds. 

My dr has also said 'no' to cl scans, until I get one at 23 wks, if funnelled to stitch they'll give me steroids then. She had said it will just stress me out more and at the time I agreed but now I feel like I need to know whats going on, good or bad. Do private scan placed do cl scans?

Sorry another question - progesterone supps - for those taking it rectally, did you get irritated down there? I've only started it this week and its becoming abit sore.

Pink - Hope you are recovering well and your little man is having a good day x


----------



## lizziedripping

Karen hun, plenty of water, lying on your left and rest rest rest lol ;) You're doing all that you can sweet. What was your cervix looking like at the last scan? Xx 

Pink - the NICU journey is so tough honey, try to pace yourself, and avoid putting pressure on yourself to be 'super Mum' - its easy to burn out early if you over do things. 

To echo Agi, transfusions are a common occurrence with preemies so don't be alarmed by them. Even now Evie's hands are pitted with pin prick white scars from all the blood taking/giving. She is actually proud of her survival story, and uses them as an example to everyone who'll listen as to how 'special' she is and how she was 'baby in a box' (her big brother's description) for so long lol. Your little one is obviously a fighter, but the path ahead will seem like a roller coaster at times - this unfortunately goes with the territory. They can and do come out the other side tho hun so keep the faith my lovely :hugs:


----------



## karenh24

hey lizzie last scan it was 37mm up from 31mm and nice and closed but im still paranoid


----------



## ShelbyLC

lizziedripping said:


> Even now Evie's hands are pitted with pin prick white scars from all the blood taking/giving. She is actually proud of her survival story, and uses them as an example to everyone who'll listen as to how 'special' she is and how she was 'baby in a box' (her big brother's description) for so long lol.

Lizzie, I've always worried that my girls would hate me for making the first two months of their life miserable, with all the needles, wires, monitors, and generally leaving them in the care of strangers. It's really good to know that Evie doesn't feel that way.

Happy early birthday to the twins, in case you aren't on tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## jadey_fae

Good idea about crawling the stairs!
I find it strange how some docs have put ladies on bed rest with longer CL and no funnelling yet in the UK they seem dead against it. I feel like it would be easier to do if it had been 'prescribed' by the doc because I often worry and feel guilty about being lazy.

My outer vagina is feeling really red and sore and I'm wondering if it's caused by thrush or something from the antibiotics that were given after the stitch. I really want to sit in a cool bath with a drop of lavender oil because it's so soothing, antibacterial and healing. (I did this after giving birth to my little girl and it helped a lot) But is it a bad idea to have a bath when u have a cerclage?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just left ultrasound couldnt get good weight on baby A his head was to low but baby B weighed 4.4 they told me to watch for water breaking since A is so low kinda nervous


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Just left ultrasound couldnt get good weight on baby A his head was to low but baby B weighed 4.4 they told me to watch for water breaking since A is so low kinda nervous

Don't worry, Day, lots of people end up with Baby A (or their only baby, in most cases!) down low like that and make it to term. :thumbup:


----------



## faibel

Jadey - I was told no baths but I've heard others who've had baths and even continued swimming but I decided against it as it could introduce infection, although its only a slim chance. 

DayDay - Sorry to hear your worried hun, you've made it to 32 wks, which is fab...keep thinking positive and you never know, your membranes could be tough and hang in there. I have seriously tough membranes, I've always delivered with my waters still in tact, even my full termer! Hope you can keep cooking a few more weeks yet! Did I read that you had a McDonald stitch with the twins? Thats what I've got and I hope it holds!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladies I was feeling a lil low even though I know my lil men will be ok I dont want to leave them in hospital I know how selfish that sounds but I want them to come j
Home with me and I really dont want a csection.faibel yes I have a McDonald


----------



## faibel

Day - Knowing you've got to good gestation with the McD stitch, gives me hope! It's not selfish at all to want your babies to go home with you, thats normal! Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks u can do it too


----------



## ShelbyLC

Day, you don't sound selfish at all, wanting to bring them home right away. You sound like a mom! In a month or so, you'll have your boys, and they will be perfect, and you will be exhausted, but all of this will be behind you and oh so worth it. :flower: (Whoops, think that rhymed some... It's the Dr. Seuss in me! :haha:)


----------



## lizziedripping

Awww Day, none of us want our babies to spend even one night in the NICU, especially after a previous loss or preemie. Its totally understandable, and I was desperate to bake til atleast 37wks to avoid intensive care - despite the fact that I was in agony constantly by then. Having a low baby definitely doesnt mean early labour either - my breech twin was very low and kicking my cervix for weeks, it didn't mean anything so try not to fret sweetie, this is all normal stuff for twins xxx

Shelby, thanks so much for the birthday wishes. Can't believe they're 3 already - where does the time go? Totally feeling you regarding guilts over the preemie start for our girls. I had it and shed tears over it, but I have to say that now on reflection, that whole start toEvie's life has just served to make her unique, strong and so special. Without it she wouldnt be who she is if that makes sense? 

I love all my kids, but somehow she seems extra sensitive, tough to her core and has an additional wisdom which I think developed because of the challenges she faced. She loves that everyone 'awws and aaahs' when she shares her birth story, she truly is a miracle and knows it ;) Just keep loving your girls hun (and wow what a loving Mom you are!), and whatever trials they might face in life they'll tackle with supreme confidence :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadey, bathing fine hun. I did it frequently withthe twins, it was the only thing which relieved my pain ;) I waited for about 4wks post stitch then bathed pretty much daily xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Karen - your cervix sounds fantastic! If it holds around 3 til 28wks then there's every chance you'll make term sweet xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladies my doc checked my cervix tues and didn't say anything besides no dilation so I know thats good plus one of my lil men is over 4 lbs which I believe the other is also since they never had that much of a weight gap


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies,

Well, I'm back for some more advice. My cl last week at 20.5 weeks was 3.1 cm and there was some funneling noted on the ultrasound. My MFM doc said that she thought I was having a contraction and that they had underestimated the length of my cervix. I went back today at 21.5 and my cl measured 3.8-4 and there was still some funneling noted. My doc this time (same doc) said that I was contracting again which caused my cervix to look longer than it actually was and that again she was getting around 3 cm, maybe slightly longer just like last week. She said that the funneling was normal and that the shape of the uterus (did I misunderstand this?) is normally open a little at the top. I don't understand this as my understanding is that funneling is never a good sign.

Anyways, I am not on bedrest or progesterone. I know my length is "normal" but should I continue to take it easy? I'm just so worried and don't know what level of activity to maintain. 

Thanks ladies!

Hope you are all well! Pink, still thinking and praying for you and Ashton.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Gwen - I contracted every time I had ultrasounds. My body couldn't take the combination of external pressure (the ultrasound wand) and internal stimulation (the babies moving because of the ultrasound). Did you feel like you were having a contraction?

Can't really answer your actual question(s), just wanted to let you know that contracting during an ultrasound is normal (for me). :flower:


----------



## TLM21

hello ladies
awesome weight day, you are doing great. 
I got a bit more pressure yesterday and was kinda freaking out about the baby being super low, my appt is not until Monday. no discharge or anything else just the feeling of baby being lower, when I got up a little bit ago I felt the baby higher, thought I was contacting since it was hard on the top to mid, so I don't know what's going on... lol
twinkle I understand the feeling of not wanting to buy anything, by now my mother in law has bought some clothes, and we have a crib, that's about it. oh and my friend will give me her newborn carseat. I really want to buy sme things but still afraid of leaving the house. so will send for some essentials and everything else will just have to wait until I can go, maybe after stitch removal.
jadey my Dr didn't say to go on sbr, I did put myself on it after he said I was funneling to the stitch, for my mental health sake as well, so just think about yourself physically and mentally and do what feels right to you. 
hope everyone else is doing well, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

ShelbyLC said:


> Gwen - I contracted every time I had ultrasounds. My body couldn't take the combination of external pressure (the ultrasound wand) and internal stimulation (the babies moving because of the ultrasound). Did you feel like you were having a contraction?
> 
> Can't really answer your actual question(s), just wanted to let you know that contracting during an ultrasound is normal (for me). :flower:

Thanks! That's interesting, I didn't know it was common to contract during an ultrasound. Did you find that it ever affected your cl measurements? I didn't feel the contraction, but my doctor said that can be normal.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Gwen I always udnerstood that funnelling isnt a good sign aswel as that's what they look for on my ultrasounds to see if my cervix is opening but If your consultant dosnt seem too concerned then I don't know.. Medical staff baffle me, they all have different ideas and ways of dealing with things, just keep rested and keep an eye out :) 

Hi ladies what are normal incompetent cervix signs as you get further along? I'm in agony with my back, legs,hips, groin. I don't know if it's spd and sciatica causing it or incompetent cervix.. Both of my knees are slightly swollen aswel. It's getting harder as each day goes by as I'm always in pain and he hospital say just to take paracetamol and codeine. I want to make it atleast another 3weeks. Are the pains normal IC symptoms? If not i think they maybe the spd and sciatica as my hips have started clicking aswel... I'm falling apart lol. I don't want to complain too much as I would rather be in pain and keep my baby cooking for as long as I can :) it's worth it


----------



## Twinkle 3

Tlm your doing so well at 34 weeks :) my baby's been really low since 18weeks, every time I have a scan they can't measure his head as its too far in my pelvis.. Hope your ok. Not long to go now :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Gwenylovey said:


> ShelbyLC said:
> 
> 
> Gwen - I contracted every time I had ultrasounds. My body couldn't take the combination of external pressure (the ultrasound wand) and internal stimulation (the babies moving because of the ultrasound). Did you feel like you were having a contraction?
> 
> Can't really answer your actual question(s), just wanted to let you know that contracting during an ultrasound is normal (for me). :flower:
> 
> Thanks! That's interesting, I didn't know it was common to contract during an ultrasound. Did you find that it ever affected your cl measurements? I didn't feel the contraction, but my doctor said that can be normal.Click to expand...

I honestly don't know if it did. Around 19-23 weeks, I had no idea what a contraction felt like, so when the ultrasound techs asked if I was having one, I said I didn't know. After 24-25 weeks, any time I stood or moved around, my body basically did one long contraction. My bump would be extremely tight and firm the whole time I was standing/moving. Wearing anything other than really loose pants/shorts also made me contract. And of course I wore my maternity jeans when I went out, which made it worse. So, since I was almost always contracting when I saw the doctor, I had no way of knowing if my measurements were altered in any way.


----------



## jadey_fae

lizziedripping said:


> Jadey, bathing fine hun. I did it frequently withthe twins, it was the only thing which relieved my pain ;) I waited for about 4wks post stitch then bathed pretty much daily xx

Thanks Lizzie, you have such a way with words that seems to calm everyone :) :flower:


----------



## jadey_fae

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well, I'm back for some more advice. My cl last week at 20.5 weeks was 3.1 cm and there was some funneling noted on the ultrasound. My MFM doc said that she thought I was having a contraction and that they had underestimated the length of my cervix. I went back today at 21.5 and my cl measured 3.8-4 and there was still some funneling noted. My doc this time (same doc) said that I was contracting again which caused my cervix to look longer than it actually was and that again she was getting around 3 cm, maybe slightly longer just like last week. She said that the funneling was normal and that the shape of the uterus (did I misunderstand this?) is normally open a little at the top. I don't understand this as my understanding is that funneling is never a good sign.
> 
> Anyways, I am not on bedrest or progesterone. I know my length is "normal" but should I continue to take it easy? I'm just so worried and don't know what level of activity to maintain.
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Hope you are all well! Pink, still thinking and praying for you and Ashton.

That's interesting what you were told about funnelling! Has anyone else been told this? 
When you google image babies in the womb quite a few seem to have a slight funnel shape. I also have funnelling and shortened cervix with stitch.


----------



## jadey_fae

TLM21 said:


> hello ladies
> awesome weight day, you are doing great.
> I got a bit more pressure yesterday and was kinda freaking out about the baby being super low, my appt is not until Monday. no discharge or anything else just the feeling of baby being lower, when I got up a little bit ago I felt the baby higher, thought I was contacting since it was hard on the top to mid, so I don't know what's going on... lol
> twinkle I understand the feeling of not wanting to buy anything, by now my mother in law has bought some clothes, and we have a crib, that's about it. oh and my friend will give me her newborn carseat. I really want to buy sme things but still afraid of leaving the house. so will send for some essentials and everything else will just have to wait until I can go, maybe after stitch removal.
> jadey my Dr didn't say to go on sbr, I did put myself on it after he said I was funneling to the stitch, for my mental health sake as well, so just think about yourself physically and mentally and do what feels right to you.
> hope everyone else is doing well, xxxxxxxxx

Your right it's getting that balance right!

My boy always feels low also and it makes me nervous too. If u feel somethings changed then do get checked :thumbup: Just for reassurance.

I am totally too scared to buy anything also. I did buy some things a while bk but then got told about needing a stitch and was convinced I had jinxed myself.


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle 3 said:


> Gwen I always udnerstood that funnelling isnt a good sign aswel as that's what they look for on my ultrasounds to see if my cervix is opening but If your consultant dosnt seem too concerned then I don't know.. Medical staff baffle me, they all have different ideas and ways of dealing with things, just keep rested and keep an eye out :)
> 
> Hi ladies what are normal incompetent cervix signs as you get further along? I'm in agony with my back, legs,hips, groin. I don't know if it's spd and sciatica causing it or incompetent cervix.. Both of my knees are slightly swollen aswel. It's getting harder as each day goes by as I'm always in pain and he hospital say just to take paracetamol and codeine. I want to make it atleast another 3weeks. Are the pains normal IC symptoms? If not i think they maybe the spd and sciatica as my hips have started clicking aswel... I'm falling apart lol. I don't want to complain too much as I would rather be in pain and keep my baby cooking for as long as I can :) it's worth it

I'm sorry u are in so much pain hun. 
I can totally sympathise. It sounds a lot like spd. Esp the clicking in the hips and if the pain is down your pelvic bone that's also a common thing for spd. I find mine is worse when I have been in active for a while and sometimes have to take codeine also but thankfully not that often. 
Sciatica pain normally shoots down your leg from the hip. It's pos to have both - I did for a while.
The belt helped me ( I got a really good one the physio recommended) Your midwife can refer u to physio and sometimes they can come to your house. 
HUGS :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

twinkle I was just reading spd signs and symptoms and it sounds like what you are describing. I don't know if there are definitive IC symptoms once you have the stitch and what are pregnancy pains and aches since there are so many. by any means if it gets to a point that you should be calling your midwife or Dr pls do so. it sounds like spd is very painful. I think that with IC you have to keep an eye in the pressure, any discharge, contractions, that's what I was told by the Dr. 
hope you feel better hun

someone near my house I think is working at their house since the Sheryl of asphalt is.very strong, making me sick, being in a hot tropical climate the smells just linger more, I just want to.tell.them to stop working, maybe some rain will.help me.... sorry for venting


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle my lovely, it definitely sounds spd related rather than cervical. At this stage you really will start to feel the strain of pregnancy as the baby and your uterus expand in size. Pain like this, along with the 'click' you describe are so typical of spd. IC doesn't actually cause specific symptoms which is why it is often missed, and it's only when contractions begin that you're actually aware of an issue. 

Bear in mind that I had numerous aches, pains, tightenings and general discomfort all the way through pregnancy and never did it reflect a problem with my cervix. Interestingly I had pressure at 16wks with a long, closed cervix, then equal amounts of pressure with zero additional symptoms yet significant funneling at 25wks! The only real symtpoms to take as 'red flag' would be new bleeding, regular pains which occur more than once/twice an hr and any period like cramps which are unusual for you. Physiological pains which ease on lying down and are made worse with movement are seldom worrisome :hugs:

Gwen - I'm really confused by your scan results and your Docs interpretation of them. Like Shelby you might have an irritable uterus which contracts under the influence of any external/internal stimulus. It doesn't mean the cntractions are significant enough to cause long term changes to your cervix, but it might alter the cl in that moment as it is happening. Just as a full bladder can give the illusion of length, so can a contraction but not by much. Generally speaking it sounds as though your cervix is holding nicely around 3/4cms which is great and not significantly different from last time. As for the funneling, I think they mean that all cervixes are slightly open at the top (appearance wise), and have a moderate baseline 'Y' shape which becomes more pronounced as the funneling increases. Because it looks the same as last scan, and the funneling hasn't become significant then they're not concerned. Every cervix would have these indivdual differences if all women were scanned in pregnancy, it is the overall behaviour, look and feel which counts and yours isn't doing anything at the moment which rings alarm bells honey - which is why I'm guessing they were happy with what they saw despite the contracting and query funneling. Hope that makes sense xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Tlm - love you honey, but when you start talking about 'hot, tropical climates' which I am not a part of, then I get very jealous ;) #miserabledullrainyoutside lol xxx


----------



## ShelbyLC

lizziedripping said:


> Tlm - love you honey, but when you start talking about 'hot, tropical climates' which I am not a part of, then I get very jealous ;) #miserabledullrainyoutside lol xxx

It's a warm and sunny 75 degrees here today. So nice outside. :winkwink:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Its was 70 the other day today 50 yesterday it was snowing dumb weather lol


----------



## monro84

Had an appt yesterday. He touched the stitch and press on my pelvis (which kinda hurt) he said length is still same so stitch is still good. He measured my stomach this time (First time for this) I did not get the measurements but he said the baby is a little over 2 lbs now. How can he get the weight from the measurements is it just an estimation? 

I go back in 2 wks said I will get a cervical scan then and I have to do my GD test which I did one at 16 wks and passed but I thought that was early IDK maybe they do 2 here:shrug:. He also said no sex or orgasms he did not want to chance it since I was 2/3rds of the way there.


----------



## TLM21

Shelby 75 sounds fantastic.
sorry Lizzie I have a fan directly at me, and showers are mood changers, lol
it's 83°F (28.3°C) with lots of humidity which makes it a bit sticky... I will.try my hardest to send you some warmth  
hugs


----------



## sunnylove

Am joining the thread! Cervical length measured below 1 centimeter and got the cerclage. Am scared about preterm labor, not having a normal pregnancy and all of the drugs I had to be put on to have the surgery. :( Absolutely no idea why cervix is so short. This is my first pregnancy and am only 22 years old. Never had surgeries down there or issues, and none of my sisters or my mom has had any cervical issues. Asking a lot of questions!


----------



## ShelbyLC

sunnylove said:


> Am joining the thread! Cervical length measured below 1 centimeter and got the cerclage. Am scared about preterm labor, not having a normal pregnancy and all of the drugs I had to be put on to have the surgery. :( Absolutely no idea why cervix is so short. This is my first pregnancy and am only 22 years old. Never had surgeries down there or issues, and none of my sisters or my mom has had any cervical issues. Asking a lot of questions!

Welcome! When did you get your stitch? Sometimes there isn't a reason for IC, it's just one of those things that happens. :flower:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Tegan and Britton are 5 months old today! It's funny, I've done their 3 month, 4 month, and now 5 month photos in 0-3m size clothing, and they still haven't grown into them! My girls are so teeny. They have tons of super cute 0-3m/3m jeans and leggings that they can't wear yet; the pants just fall off! I'm hoping they'll grow into them before the weather gets too hot. The only pants that fit them are Carter's, which runs small and are very "long and skinny".

They're still sleeping 12 hours at night. We're having to move their bedtime from 9-10ish to 7 because they're getting wayyyy overtired and a few nights ago, it took me FIVE HOURS to get them to sleep! Last night was our first 7:00 bedtime and it was so much better. We're also working into a routine now. 1.5 hours awake, 1.5 hours napping. All baby-led, that's just how they seem to want to do things. They eat after every nap, and sometimes get a top-up at bedtime. They usually each take 20oz a day, which isn't a lot, but they're still gaining a little weight so I'm trying not to worry too much.

Tegan in pink; Britton in white.

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4770small_zpsc9254cfe.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4785small_zps184db168.jpg

It's so hard to get them both smiling/looking at the camera in one photo!

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_4798small_zpse6796065.jpg


Sorry this is so long. :blush:


----------



## jadey_fae

Welcome sunny love :)


----------



## karenh24

sunnylove said:


> Am joining the thread! Cervical length measured below 1 centimeter and got the cerclage. Am scared about preterm labor, not having a normal pregnancy and all of the drugs I had to be put on to have the surgery. :( Absolutely no idea why cervix is so short. This is my first pregnancy and am only 22 years old. Never had surgeries down there or issues, and none of my sisters or my mom has had any cervical issues. Asking a lot of questions!

Hey sunnylove like shelby said there isn't a reason for IC, im the same as you i never had any previous problems or surgeries and no one else in my family ever has, it's just one of those things that happens to some of us i guess


----------



## jadey_fae

I was all excited bcos our new couch came today :) It's a recliner so it means I can be down stairs more instead of stuck in bed. Problem is it stinks all chemically.I am sure it's the fire proofing they have to give them. I am a worrier and am parinoid about the effects of this on my boy and two year old. Aquuck google confirmed my worries :( Oh well. It's taken my mind of my cervix for an hour. LOL. I am so parinoid about everything when pregnant!


----------



## TLM21

so precious Shelby, they are doing great, you are doing.fantastic.as.well. 
sunnylove welcome, sorry you are struggling now, so many questions, don't feel.bad and ask away, there are.very lovely ladies on the thread wiling to help out, it's a great group. a Shelby said sometimes it just happens, but you have a stitch which helps a lot. get lots of rest, drink plenty if water. again we will all be here to help out


----------



## HelenGee

Hi all!

Congratulations Pink, Ashton is gorgeous and sounds like he's geared up to storm his way out of NICU! What a little fighter and well done to you x:hugs:

Shelby- the twins are beautiful, I just love their photos, sooo cute. Their routine sounds great too, it's whatever works. I always found that we had one routine settled and then, after a growth-spurt, it would need tweaking a little, until it settled again. I found it easier with taking the lead from babies, me just nudging them in the right direction. I've had many a night trying to get my 2 insomniacs to sleep so I totally sympathise with the 5 hour bedtime! :wacko:

Hi Lizzie, hope you had a good holiday and happy birthday to the twins! I can't believe they're 3, and so cute in the picture too. Evie should be proud of her birth story, she's a miracle who has given hope to all of us on this thread. 

Sorry I haven't posted much, we've had a run of yuckiness....chicken pox, headlice (how hard did I have to contain my squeal of disgust), chicken pox (Bella) and then the rather delightful ofsted visit at school (yesterday and today). But we all seem to be relatively unscathed, despite me not knowing how to string a sentence together anymore and not eating for 3 days! The ofsted visit went really well, they were very positive, which was quite unexpected! So now I am reverting to a bed rest night to honour all you lovely ladies who have to do this. Strangely, I find lying around very difficult now, it brings back memories of not wanting to move much in case it triggered prem labour. It really is the most psychologically demanding thing I've ever done and I take my hat off to you all for enduring it xx:hugs:


----------



## jessiemum

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well. Just after a bit of advice as I'm not sure of what happens next? I had an precautionary stitch placed in last Thursday and am also on Progesterone x 2 daily. I am back to see the consultant next week but has said that I will not need any extra scan throughout this pregnancy....... I lost my last child after going into labour at 23 weeks and so frightened it will happen again. Are other people having extra scans & care etc. What are your care plans like? 
Thanks ladies 
Andrée


----------



## shanny

Welcome Sunny love you will fiind alsorts of help and support here...............ther is always someone who will know or have an idea......

Jessies Mum 

think he care plan varies so much in UK - But I am on my 4th stitch- all successful- and i got more appointments on my first but now can pick and choose to see my midwife/consultant when i need. I was massively paranoid during my first preganacy as I too had a loss with my first pregnancy so I saw them more and my MW was always ready for a quick listen in if I was wobbly. I have one extra scan at 28 weeks . Thats usually just to check before i have the sticth out.
Don't be afraid to ask for support pregnancy after a loss can be Hell.........


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi JessieMum I have a preventative stitch in and my care plan pretty much was carry in with normal every day to day life. It wasn't in my care plan to have extra scans or take any bed rest. I have seen my consultant 2-3 times since having the stitch placed and I see my midwife weekly. Other than that i just went with how I feel. I felt like I couldnt do much so me and my midwife came to the conclusion to rest as much as I can :) I know a lot of ladies mainly in America get placed on bed rest but here in the uk they won't tell you do that due the risk of blood clots.. I wasn't even prescribed proegstrogen either, as it wasn't available in my area...so as you can see my care plan is pretty much here's the stitch carry on as normal ill see you at 36weeks to take it out.

It hasn't been that simple though as I have suffered a lot with pain and ended up with lots of scans but touch wood all has been ok with my cervix and I have got further than I did in my last pregnancy. I lost my little boy last year at 22 weeks so I'm so grateful to make it this far now and I pray to make it to atleast 28 weeks :) I'm sure you can do the same :) it is so frightening so I know how you feel

Also I'll just add I had steroids aswel at 24weeks


----------



## Antsmommy

Hi, first I like to introduce myself im 10 weeks as of tomorrow. This is my 2nd my son is now 7. So it's been a long time since I've been pregnant and I kind of feel like I'm going through like its the first time lol. But the reason I'm posting is because i have a question and I'd like to get opinions from everyone that can help. When I was pregnant w my son I bled a little around 13 weeks then just a couple days shy of 24 weeks was hospitalized due to preterm labor. I was totally effaced and about 3 cm dilated with pressure my water bag was also protruding through my cervix. He was head first and ready to come. I was then placed on bed rest given steroid shots, pretty much the whole 9 yards. I spent 3 weeks straight on complete bed rest couldn't get up at all had to take sponge baths and pee and poop in a bed pan (sorry if tmi). I spent a total of 2 months in the hospital. When I was 8 months they let me out, remarkably my cervix grew a little and I was given meds to stop labor to go home with I made it to 36 weeks and 6 days and had a healthy boy. Now that I'm pregnant again I'm terrified that I will go thru the same thing again. I'm hoping that bcuz it's been 7 yrs I have a great chance that I won't go thru it again. They believed that I went thru it before bcuz of having dysphasia and having a cryo ( freezing my cervix) procedure done at 19, I gave birth at 21. Since then I'm in great health and get Pap smears done every year and all is normal. 

My question is has anybody went through this first and 2nd time? Or just first but not 2nd or vise versa? Or if u think I have a gd shot of a normal pregnancy being that its 7 yrs later? Having to ask everyone cuz drs won't tell me much just basically see how it's goes but in my mind seeing how it goes is not worth my baby's life. 
Sorry so long just really like everyone to know all the details. Thank you looking forward to hearing from everyone/ anyone.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Antsmommy have they discussed a cerclage with u


----------



## Antsmommy

No they haven't, ive mentioned it but the midwife just brushes it off. I'm changing ob got my appt w new ob on may 8th so hopefully they will b better.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yes I believe u should discuss it with new doc so u can get one as soon as possible since u had a surgery on cervix


----------



## Antsmommy

I agree, hoping since the new ob knows I'm leaving the other due to them not helping me like they should, they might work a little harder at getting me taken care of. I pray that I have a normal pregnancy this time around but I feel like I can't take any chances. Thank u for your quick replay.


----------



## TLM21

Antsmommy discuss all this at your next appt . I think it will be hard to say if things would be different 7 years later. Ask questions about incompetent cervix, stitch and how often the Dr will be monitoring your cervix. I know there are a ton of questions, we will try.to help out


----------



## Antsmommy

Thanks


----------



## Craigswife

Welcome to all the new ladies! You'll find this group so informative and reassuring. Everyone is lovely here. 
It seems that caring for IC varies so much from country to country and doctor to doctor. It's a shame we have to fight sometimes to get the treatment needed to hold our little ones in. I don't understand why they don't place a stitch at the first sniff of IC symptoms. 
Following my elective stitch at 14wks I was advised to carry on as usual, the same advice as Twinkle was given. I do pretty much carry on with life although I do restrict the amount I'm stood up/walking for. I don't do any heavy lifting or much housework either and get as much rest as I can. However, I do seem to feel better for moving about a bit, I have far less aches and pains, but listen to my body, when its shouting sit down I do just that!
Twinkle, your ticker seems to be racing along, 25wks already! Each week is another increase in the statistics, keep that little man cooking. 
Pink, hope little Ashton is continuing to do well in NICU, sending you both lots of hugs x


----------



## Twinkle 3

cw time seems to be going a little faster now im past 24weeks. hope it hurrys up :) still find myself searching survival rates on google every few days. your nearly 27weeks! how amazings that.
i have upped my activity a little now. starting to get back to a more normal life and then hopefully i can make it to 28weeks and start getting ready for this little boy :) i get more excited as time goes by and my little girl does too! 

hope everyones ok today :) 

sweet how is little zac doing?


----------



## Twinkle 3

sorry this was another duplicate message.. my phone always seems to post two messages for some reason... sorry ladies, im always blocking up the thread


----------



## jadey_fae

Does anyone with a stitch still lift etc. I had to lift my big two year old a few times this morn and now my cervix are hurting. Freaking out again


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ladies I'm all crampy in my back and stomach and bum :( scared its the start of something. Feels like iv got trapped wind but I havnt, It was painful when I had a wee so I know baby's really low :( keep getting low kicks aswel in my lady bits again:( hoping this little boy stays put


----------



## ShelbyLC

Twinkle - any way you can lay down with your lower half raised for a bit to see if you can get bubs to move some? Or try getting on your hands and knees for a little while, that usually gets baby to change positions. Also, if you're allowed to have a bath with the stitch, take a bath. The warm water will help ease the pain and help baby move. Doctors suggest going for a swim when you want baby to change positions. :thumbup:

Jadey - take it easy. Lie in bed today as much as you can and try not to lift things that are too heavy. :flower:


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

Hey guys I'm back to work so I've been busy:/ good news though! Missy is 9 pounds and eats oatmeal and prune juice for dinner! Lol time flies!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou shelby I'll try what you suggested as im still all and uncomfortable at the minute. Hoping it passes :)

Prayerful happy to hear missy is doing great :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Has it got worse or stayed the same twinkle?


----------



## karenh24

hey everyone i've had bad backache today am keeping up with my water intake but little mans been kicking low today n it makes me paranoid my cervix feels like it has been kicked about so are little twinges normal?i've probably asked this before and may repeat myself a hundred times ova before i get to 24 weeks


----------



## jadey_fae

I get those kicks and twinges too. I think it's ok. I wish our babies would all behave and move up!


----------



## Twinkle 3

its stayed the same jadey not got any worse but not got any better either so thinking maybe growing cramps or maybe babys position


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, you poor thing, i wonder whether your baby has changed position and thats why you're uncomfortable? I had a really uncomfortable day on Wednesday, my bump felt extra heavy, my back killed and I generally felt achy with pressure. I worried all day about it but woke up yesterday and it had gone??
Hopefully with some rest it might ease up. X


----------



## Tink_0123

Prayer, sounds like Missy is doing amazing, so happy for you!

Twinkle, I hope you're discomfort has eased, but do try getting on your hands and knees like Shelby said, it takes the pressure off the cervix and encourages baby to change positions. Could be growing pains as well.

Jadey, try not to do any lifting, esp. since your stitch is still kinda fresh in there. 

Lizzie, sorry I'm late, but Happy 3rd Birthday to the twins!!

Pink, hows Ashton doing?

Sweet, hows Zac doing?

Wunderful, we havent heard from you in a while, hopefully your baby boy is home with you already.
CW & Twinkle, your tickers are moving along quite rapidly, esp after passing 24 weeks. 28 weeks here you come!!

TLM, 34 weeks and counting, thats soooo great. When's your stitch removal??

New ladies, Welcome to the thread!! 

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## 25weeker

karenh24 said:


> hey everyone i've had bad backache today am keeping up with my water intake but little mans been kicking low today n it makes me paranoid my cervix feels like it has been kicked about so are little twinges normal?i've probably asked this before and may repeat myself a hundred times ova before i get to 24 weeks

I get this too and sometimes it feels like its kicked some nerves down there which make me gasp a bit. I had it last time too. I think it's common as I am on another board for sept babies and there has been a few posts about it. 

Twinkle - I hope things ease for you soon. Your lo really likes to challenge you


----------



## karenh24

25weeker said:


> karenh24 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone i've had bad backache today am keeping up with my water intake but little mans been kicking low today n it makes me paranoid my cervix feels like it has been kicked about so are little twinges normal?i've probably asked this before and may repeat myself a hundred times ova before i get to 24 weeks
> 
> I get this too and sometimes it feels like its kicked some nerves down there which make me gasp a bit. I had it last time too. I think it's common as I am on another board for sept babies and there has been a few posts about it.
> 
> Twinkle - I hope things ease for you soon. Your lo really likes to challenge youClick to expand...

Thank it feels sore and achey, and getting a little shooting pain on my right side


----------



## jessiemum

shanny said:


> Welcome Sunny love you will fiind alsorts of help and support here...............ther is always someone who will know or have an idea......
> 
> Jessies Mum
> 
> think he care plan varies so much in UK - But I am on my 4th stitch- all successful- and i got more appointments on my first but now can pick and choose to see my midwife/consultant when i need. I was massively paranoid during my first preganacy as I too had a loss with my first pregnancy so I saw them more and my MW was always ready for a quick listen in if I was wobbly. I have one extra scan at 28 weeks . Thats usually just to check before i have the sticth out.
> Don't be afraid to ask for support pregnancy after a loss can be Hell.........

Thanks Shany it sure is a silent hell. I worry all the time bit have to stay positive otherwise I w2il drive myself crazy. I saw my mw yesterday at 16 weeks and# she said she see me again- at 28 weeks which is so far away. She is aware of what happened in my last pregnancy but doesn't seemed concerned!


----------



## TLM21

Tink stitch removal is after 36 weeks, I think on May 13th, so I'm counting the days like you said. Now getting.comfortable is a challenge,.sleeping too, but I guess it's all preparing me. Can't believe Audrey is a month old already, how is she, and your adjustment to her?
Hugs


----------



## jessiemum

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi JessieMum I have a preventative stitch in and my care plan pretty much was carry in with normal every day to day life. It wasn't in my care plan to have extra scans or take any bed rest. I have seen my consultant 2-3 times since having the stitch placed and I see my midwife weekly. Other than that i just went with how I feel. I felt like I couldnt do much so me and my midwife came to the conclusion to rest as much as I can :) I know a lot of ladies mainly in America get placed on bed rest but here in the uk they won't tell you do that due the risk of blood clots.. I wasn't even prescribed proegstrogen either, as it wasn't available in my area...so as you can see my care plan is pretty much here's the stitch carry on as normal ill see you at 36weeks to take it out.
> 
> It hasn't been that simple though as I have suffered a lot with pain and ended up with lots of scans but touch wood all has been ok with my cervix and I have got further than I did in my last pregnancy. I lost my little boy last year at 22 weeks so I'm so grateful to make it this far now and I pray to make it to atleast 28 weeks :) I'm sure you can do the same :) it is so frightening so I know how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'll just add I had steroids aswel at 24weeks

Thanks so much for the positive comments I think I just need to be seen more by the midwife for reassurance as she is treating me like I'm low risk and told me yesterday to cone. Back in 12 weeks time! 
Good luck with the rest of the pregnancy x .


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hi all zach is doing ok, he's had a small bleed on the brain :( but is hvaing no effect on him and they don't think it will have any long term effects and are monitoring it, hes had a blood transfusion yesterday and are hoping it stablises his breathing as hes back on high flow and very up and down on the oxygen. hes now 2lb 10 and on 8ml and hour feed, overall hes doing well but its been a very hard week to cope with for me


----------



## Craigswife

Sweet, the NICU journey is a real rollercoaster, but hang in there, it does get easier.
Bleeds on the brain are very common, my son had one each side. We were told that in a prem baby their brain is still growing and can re-wire itself around the damaged area, which in my sons case is what happened. If you could see him now!
Zac's a good weight and its fab he's tolerating his feeds. Hope things start to get easier for you over the coming days, remember to look after yourself too, eat well and get plenty of sleep. Xx

Jessiemum
I think you need to request more midwife visits, mine was happy to see me fortnightly when I explained my anxieties. It gives me something to work towards knowing I'm seeing her x

Twinkle, how you feeling today? X

Hope everyone else is well today.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks ladies for the advice, I tried the things suggested :) they seemed to work,

CW I feel better today thankyou :) still achey but not as crampy or uncomfortable as yest, I really thought it was the start of something but (touch wood) everything seems to be ok. Hope your ok :)

Sweet I had a prem baby but didn't experience bleeds or blood transfusions.. She was scheduled for a blood transfusion but escaped it as she got herself better, So I can't comment on that BUT what I do know from her time in the special care baby unit, it's one step forward three steps back, which I'm sure you know yourself at this minute in time.
My little girl suffered bad,y with jaundice and she was forever on the UV lights, she would over heat and stop breathing from them. Keep your chin up sweetie, he will get better and he will be home with you soon even though it dosnt seem like he will now. I have done a lot of research lately on prem babies, bleeds and transfusions sounds like the norm with them so don't worry too much :) even though any mum would be. Like CW said look after yourself x

Jessiemum I agree with CW to speak to your midwife and express your concerns, try to get seen more regularly. My midwife agreed to see me every week after she realised I was a nervous wreck..

It's Nice to see rest of you ladies are doing well :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Ok so I'm having a bit of a wobble about a stitch I have had 2 extensive loop biopsies and I need another I'm 14 weeks pregnant and they haven't yet fully checked my cervix this is baby number 5 the loops were in 2010 and 2011 my cervix is flush with my womb so need a general anisthetic for the third loop which has been put off for over a year as I kept getting pregnant and losing the babies!! My care at the hospital in this pregnancy has not been great they don't seem to know what they are doing I don't want to get this far and then my cervix thins and I lose this baby too when is the average time they start checking I was told from 12 weeks but my first appointment for cervix is at 16 weeks they said at my 11 week scan that it was to check it but they didn't and at 13 weeks didn't either I'm so worried about it x


----------



## faibel

Hi Geordie - we are in the same area, are you at the RVI? I'm sorry for your previous losses, I know its hard, I've been there. If you dont mind me asking at what point were your miscarriages?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi geordiemummy, If I chose cervical length scans as my care plan, then I was told they would start at 12weeks every two weeks up until 24weeks, then they don't monitor after 24 as you have reached viability but I was told I would get a dose of steroids. First of all if it was agreed befor hand that you would be checked from 12weeks and they havnt done that then I would kick up a stink at the hospital but then again if anything was to go wrong with your cervix then that generally starts happening from 14-16weeks,I lost my baby at 22 weeks last year and my cervix wasn't checked until they did the cervical suture when I was 15weeks. 16weeks dosnt sound too bad but if I was you I'd try to push it a bit :) it's not nice worrying and 2weeks is a long time to sit worrying


----------



## geordiemammy

Faibel I'm at the qe as its just around the corner ds4 came within 20 minutes and if I hadn't been for a check up would of had him at home but if I thought I could make it over to the rvi I would defo go there its the better hospital where in town are you?? Mc were early ones first 2 were missed mc should of been 12 weeks babies stopped developing at around 6-7 and the other 2 were about 5 weeks came away naturally x


----------



## geordiemammy

Twinkle they are just a joke I was supposed to be on heparin injections from 6 weeks but they said there was no evidence to say I needed them and then at 11 weeks they decided I did need them honestly they don't seem to have a clue x


----------



## jadey_fae

is it normal to have loads more discharge after a cerclage?


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey_fae said:


> is it normal to have loads more discharge after a cerclage?

100% normal. my consultant said your body will produce more discharge as your stitch will be treated like a foreign body that its trying to get rid of :)


----------



## faibel

Geordiemam- I'm Chester-Le-Street, its a trek to RVI but I would strongly recommend it. Any cervical issues are dealt with by Dr Smith and she is fab, top of her game. You can ask to be transfered to speak to her but still deliver at QE. Your cervix could still be strong enough to carry your baby to term but it definately needs regular checks, so if a needed a stitch can be placed. The stitch is such a simple procedure and I only wish I'd demanded it early last time.


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks twinkle. I was a little alarmed this morn after I was walking around, sorting my daughter out. Had a ton of the stuff.


----------



## geordiemammy

faibel said:


> Geordiemam- I'm Chester-Le-Street, its a trek to RVI but I would strongly recommend it. Any cervical issues are dealt with by Dr Smith and she is fab, top of her game. You can ask to be transfered to speak to her but still deliver at QE. Your cervix could still be strong enough to carry your baby to term but it definately needs regular checks, so if a needed a stitch can be placed. The stitch is such a simple procedure and I only wish I'd demanded it early last time.

I might see about that my consultant is really good but think he is too over worked at the minute and they don't seem to look at my files properly x


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle 3 said:


> Ladies I'm all crampy in my back and stomach and bum :( scared its the start of something. Feels like iv got trapped wind but I havnt, It was painful when I had a wee so I know baby's really low :( keep getting low kicks aswel in my lady bits again:( hoping this little boy stays put

Hey Twinkle, howre you today? Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi new ladies :hi: This is a a lovely thread with lots of warm hearted ladies who are so willing to offer help and support. If you need anything at all don't be afraid to ask, we've all been there and know how scary an IC pregnancy can be. Wishing you all a happy, healthy 9mths :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadey hun, lifting occasionally should be fine, just keep it to a minimum. Does your lo still sleep in a cot? If so, get a step for her to climb in and out (with assistance ofcourse). Same goes for the bath. Every little helps ;) xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Pink and Sweet - a big :hugs: to you both as you continue your NICU journey. Thinking of you constantly xxxx


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, I agree with twinkle, it seems completely normal to have more discharge. I get lots and it often freaks me out as I can feel it leaking out! Then I rush off to the loo to check its not blood or my waters breaking, lol! 
It's official IC sends you crazy!!!


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I'm glad you're feeling better today x


----------



## jadey_fae

Yeah it's scary. I was expecting an increase straight after but nothing really until today. (over a week later) Is that also normal? There is just so much all of a sudden. Sorry for all the questions


----------



## faibel

I'm having a bad day, think the twins are having a growth spurt which hurts but also scares the crap out of me, more pressure on the cervix. Also, google the bane of my life! Can't seem to help it somedays - it always makes me feel worse in the end! 

I've made an appt with a private ultrasound clinic for a CL scan at 19 wks, can't handle the suspence anymore, would rather know. Now I'm freaked out about them causing an infection, its unlikely right??


----------



## Craigswife

Fabiel, sorry you're having a bad day, we all have been there though. Google is a nightmare, I've done the same looking for reassurance and end up making myself feel worse, lol! 
The babies may have changed position or as you say had a growth spurt, try and lay down as much as you can to take the pressure off, this always helps me. 
I don't think the CL scan would cause infection, they won't put the wand in too far and as its a private clinic they'll probably be more thorough and careful anyway. Maybe mention to them when you go about you being concerned about infection. I've got a stitch in and my ob says we can have sex if we wanted to, not that I'd let anything near me, lol! But I would have thought that would pose a risk of infection, but she obviously didn't think so. Keep smiling, this is the hardest point, but it does get easier, I promise xx


----------



## geordiemammy

faibel said:


> I'm having a bad day, think the twins are having a growth spurt which hurts but also scares the crap out of me, more pressure on the cervix. Also, google the bane of my life! Can't seem to help it somedays - it always makes me feel worse in the end!
> 
> I've made an appt with a private ultrasound clinic for a CL scan at 19 wks, can't handle the suspence anymore, would rather know. Now I'm freaked out about them causing an infection, its unlikely right??

Hope you get some reassurance from your scan and I'm sure the risk of infection is just the same as the hospital maybe less which clinic have you booked with?? we have booked a gender one for 16weeks 1 day and cervical scan is 3 days before I'm hoping by then ill chill out a bit I'm really scared to get a stitch if I need one do they do it while your awake?? They tell me nothing at that QE I have bought a fetal Doppler for peace of mind found hb the other night which put my mind at rest for a little while xx


----------



## faibel

I've booked with the Baby Bond clinic is Gosforth. I had my stitch with a spinal, although they did give me the option of a general. It's over a done with in 20 mins, not much bleeding or pain, didn't even need paracetomol!

Which doppler did you get? I panic when I don't feel them much. Wish you could buy a scan for home to check all the time, maybe someday in the future!!!

Still feeling ropey, bad heartburn and aches, hopefully I get a good night sleep and wake up feeling better, or I'll head to Mau for a check up


----------



## geordiemammy

faibel said:


> I've booked with the Baby Bond clinic is Gosforth. I had my stitch with a spinal, although they did give me the option of a general. It's over a done with in 20 mins, not much bleeding or pain, didn't even need paracetomol!
> 
> Which doppler did you get? I panic when I don't feel them much. Wish you could buy a scan for home to check all the time, maybe someday in the future!!!
> 
> Still feeling ropey, bad heartburn and aches, hopefully I get a good night sleep and wake up feeling better, or I'll head to Mau for a check up

That's who i have went with too I got a Doppler off eBay its like the ones the midwives use and shows you the heart rate too baby's was 150-156 the other night I only paid 27.99 for it and you got free gel RRP was 109 and it found heartbeat at 13+6 and I'm an the big side so pretty good ill get the sells name they had a few to sell xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Faibel I have sent you a private message x


----------



## faibel

Thanks Geordiemam, will have a look x


----------



## sunnylove

Anyone else on progesterone pills? I've taken them 3 nights now and every morning I wake up with a splitting headache that Tylenol doesn't touch and it doesn't go away for hours!!! Ugh it's horrid.


----------



## Craigswife

Geordiemammy
As Fabiel says the stitch is very quick and simple. I had mine under a spinal and took no more than 15 mins. Afterwards I had a few period type aches but nothing a couple of paracetamol didn't fix. I stayed in hosp overnight and then home the next morning. Some girls go home the same day, but I think they kept me in because they were later doing mine. I was then told to carry on life as usual, which I've almost done, I just take things a bit easier now x


----------



## geordiemammy

What are the risks of it?? As you can imagine I have 4 kids rest is just about impossible so I'm worried ill do to much x


----------



## Craigswife

Well they say there's a slight risk of mc, probably because they're messing with the cervix, but my dr said the benefits far outweigh the risks. Elective stitches are supposed to be more effective than rescue stitches placed later on. In terms of resting my dr told me to carry on as usual, it's only my paranoia that makes me rest. However I'm still working and have a 4yr old who keeps me on my toes. Since I got to 24wks and then had steroids I've started doing more, I actually feel fine and feel better for being more active!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Geordiemammy the stitch is pretty simple procedure, I was terrified of the risks and being awake while it was being done, I actually loved the feeling of the spinal and the procedure wasn't half as bad as Imagined it to be :) I was told pretty much the same as Craigswife, I was told to rest a week then go back to normal activities but then again I'm pretty much the same as craigswife in term sof being too paranoid to move and just rested, I also have a 4yr old so it was hard to completely rest anyway, I just stopped doing housework and took it easy, when I hit my danger weeks of 20-24weeks I was extra careful and rested a huge amount, once hitting 24 weeks I have increased my activity and I slowly will do more each week. There is a lady on the thread (baby manybe) who has had 4 stitches and obviously with each stitch she's had,shes also had more children so she didn't rest as much and she's done brilliantly getting to term :) 


CW I have been increasing my activity, I was all achey and crampy yest as you know but today been fine, hope it stays this way, thinking of going shopping in the week but don't want to push myself too much so will see how it goes :) your tickers moving so fast now! 27 weeks nearly :)

faibel I actually asked the same question a while ago on here about the risk of infection due to internal scans. I had one after my stitch placement and it never crossed my mind about infection until I got home after the scan. I then went into a panic thinking I'll have caused an jnfection and wished I didn't have the scan. The Ladies all reassured me that it was unlikely and most of them with the stitches had had length checks themselves :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Faibel, the tvu won't risk infection hun, I had them every 3wks and had no issues at all. Twin pregnancy is bloomin terrifying sweet so can totally sympathise. Those aches and pains do get worse but are twin related and not necessarily a bad sign. Here if you need me :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Geordie M - to echo the others, having a stitch is nothing to worry about honey. It's pretty routine and you don't feel a thing, tho afterwards it is sore and you do sometimes experience greater uterine irritability. It's actually a huge relief once it's in, you feel as though keeping baby in is no longer entirely your responsibility, and that the stitch is there to help. Good luck xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Sunny, a headache is typical after taking progesterone. Some ladies experience migraines in the first trimester too from the naturally rising levels of progesterone, so it makes sense that added amounts are causing this for you. That said, get yourself checked if this continues just to rule out any other factors chick xx


----------



## Craigswife

Does anyone get braxton hicks? I didn't get them in my first pregnancy, but had lots this time. They don't hurt or stop me doing whatever I'm doing, they just feel strange and today I almost feel the tightening in my cervix too, Eeekkk, it freaks me out! Some days I get loads and other days hardly any, today's one of those days where I'm getting quite a few. 
I mentioned them to my midwife a week or so ago and she wasn't worried about them at all! She said if they form a pattern in frequency or are painful then to call her.


----------



## DAYDAY24

I believe I been getting them feels like the wind been knocked out of me


----------



## DAYDAY24

I believe I have been getting them seems like the wind has been knocked out of me


----------



## jadey_fae

I get them too and was given the same advice. Not to worry unless u have more than 4 an hour or you get a pattern. x

How is everyone today? It's quiet - which I guess is a good thing :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW i Explained to my midwife weeks ago what I was experiencing and she said they was braxton hicks, the strange tightening feeling happend every day and quite a lot through out the day too, she wasn't concerned at all about them.. Then I was concerned about the tightenings and asked another midwife about them she wasn't concerned either and while I was talking to her I had the tHe tightening feeling and my stomach was hard but not all over and I asked her to feel, she said that it wasnt a Braxton hick! So I'm confused wether or not that i have them lol


----------



## Tink_0123

TLM21 said:


> Tink stitch removal is after 36 weeks, I think on May 13th, so I'm counting the days like you said. Now getting.comfortable is a challenge,.sleeping too, but I guess it's all preparing me. Can't believe Audrey is a month old already, how is she, and your adjustment to her?
> Hugs

Thats right around the corner, how exciting to be reaching the end of this journey!! 

Audrey is doing great, she loves to eat, currently eating 4 oz every 3 hours. I'm kinda hoping she starts lasting longer between feeds bc its really exhausting lol. She's weighing anywhere btwn 8.5 lbs and almost 10 lbs not sure exactly, but she has a dr's appt on Tuesday for her 1 month shots and they'll weigh her then. 

I hope everything continues to go smoothly for you. :hugs:


----------



## Craigswife

This might be one for Lizzie. I was wondering if these pesky braxton hicks have any effect on the cervix or my stitch. Sometimes I can almost feel the tightening in that area, I think??? 
I didn't drink much at all yesterday, so have really increased my water intake today, I slept badly too, so wonder if the combination of these things has increased my BH today??


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies been crampy for last two days not extremely painful but uncomfortable


----------



## Craigswife

Day, maybe it would be worth getting checked out tomorrow.


----------



## sunnylove

May sound strange, but to those who got an epidural for the cerclage procedure, are you worried about the affect it may have on the baby? My baby was only 19 weeks at the time and I am so worried about the epidural, plus the other drugs I was given during this time. The only woman I know who had the procedure done, both her sons were born with issues, so I'm worried. :(


----------



## baby_maybe

I've had all four of my sutures done with a spinal and had an epidural twice in labour as well and none of my children have had any lasting effects from it. Its actually safer for the baby to have it done with a spinal rather than a general, which is why they advise it. When I had my first emergency one done they have me the choice and much as I was scared and wanted the general, knowing that the spanl was safer I chose that and have done ever since.


----------



## TLM21

Day I have also been cramping here and there sometimes lasting more than I would like. I have a dr's appt tomorrow so I will let you know any feedback. I also drink more water.than usual when I have cramps and feel like it helps, I don't leave the bathroom but I do feel better. 
Tink thanks for the good wishes, thank God time is moving.
Audrey seems to be doing fantastic, I bet is tiring but so worth it. Keep us posted and send pictures to see her progress. I can't believe she is a month old already :happydance: 
Cw I'm also having issues identifying BH contractions, sometimes I think the tightenings are baby movements, do I don't know. Everything still.freaks me out, lol.
Hope everyone is doing well, hugs.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Tlm are you on bed rest? I can't remember if you are :) 

Sunnylove I had a spinal and it didn't worry me as it was safer than the general like baby maybe said, it isn't directly going into your blood stream, it goes into your spinal fluid, so it wont directly affect the baby.It also isn't a lot of drugs used so If any passes over to the baby it will only be a tiny amount and I'm sure if it wasn't safe or had a high chance of causing problems to the baby then it wouldn't be frequently used in pregnancy. Also the biggest risk to the baby is if your blood pressure drops, which is a side effect of the spinal but you will have been monitored very carefully for your blood pressure. I had a permanent blood pressure cuff on to keep an eye on me. So if your blood pressure was fine I wouldnt worry.

I would rather take the risk of he spinal and give my baby a chance of surviving as without the stitch I wouldn't have got this far I don't think :)

Tink i can't believe Audrey is a month old already, time flys :) I'm happy to hear she's doing well though :)


----------



## whistle

Sunnylove, I had a spinal and was told that it doesn't pass over the placenta, not sure about epidural. As other ladies have said it's pros and cons - I certainly know tht if I hadn't had my stitch last time neither of my sons would have survived. Sometimes when you're a mum you have hard decisions and have to pick the best of a bad lot, but you have done your best by your baby by having the stitch and any associated drugs. 

Oh, and despite being a 25 weeker and having numerous medical interventions pre and post birth my son has no lasting effects, so it doesn't have to mean that there will be problems in the future. :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies, as you all know I reached my goal of 24 weeks over a week ago and I was told to continue life as normal by my consultant ever since the stitch was placed. when I started with aches and pressure then I was told to rest, so I stopped doing everything and basically put myself omto bed rest.. Anyway since making it to 24weeks I have been a lot more content and the pressure or aches arnt as bad as they were and hoping they stay this way(touching wood)

The thing is now, I have had a thought! I don't know wether my stitch has held the baby in longer than my last pregnancy or the resting has done it.. Or a combination of both.

My consultant says I will be surprised what the stitch can do and how far it can get me.

So now I'm wanting to start getting my life back together, going shopping etc but not extreme shopping... I won't be walking for hours or anything like that, just a quick pop in to babies r us or kiddiecare. I also don't rest as much as I was doing throughout the day. Like yesterday I made buns with my little girl and I'll do some housework like folding the washing or dusting... Mainly light duties. 

I am not feeling achier by doing these actually I'm feeling better!!! (touching wood again)

So what do you ladies think? Do you think my body can handle the shopping trips and the increase of activity?

I just don't want to get this far and undo all my hard work of keeping this little one cooking but I want to get out more as my consultant thinks its fine.. once I hit 28weeks, well if I am lucky enough to reach 28weeks then I will deffinetly be continuing normal life, just wondering if at the minute I'm jumping the gun a little.. 

Decisions, decisions! There so hard to make, I wish I had a crystal ball so I knew what to do for the best lol


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi girls just a quick wee update. Ashton is now 1 week old and doing very well! He has a long road ahead of him and is no where near out of the woods but the way he fighting daily just amazes us. He truly is a beautiful little miracle. I dont want to keep clogging up this thread with Ashton updates but I have made a facebook page called AJ's Journey where I post regular updates and pics....Feel free to like. 

A couple of days ago me and his daddy got to hold him and we've been allowed to change his teeeny tiny nappys! We've also been allowed give him a little kiss too which means the world to us! xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Good question twinkle! If I get as far as you I will be looking to resume normal activities also 

Now I am really worried and I am too scared to google. Fir my stitch I asked if it would be better to have a spinal but was told there was no greater risk than a general! Given how scared and anxious I was about it I was advised to have a general. Thinking about it the stress I would have fekt if Id been awake nay have been worse for the baby as I hate ops. Anyway now I am scared of the effects of a general!


----------



## TLM21

Hello everybody
Twinkle I am on bed rest, doing slightly more than before, but my belly weighs more so it still freaks me out if I'm up around the house and feel the baby too low. I put myself on sbr after I was told I was funneling at 20 weeks, the Dr still thinks I'm in mdr and there is no point in correcting him now. I am a super worrier so I don't go anywhere but to my dr's appts, I figure shopping and Baby's room is just going to have to wait until I can go. I will send my.husband or mom for some essentials as I still want to do some shopping, but I realized it wasn't that important for me now. My mother in law is super worried as she is a planner, maybe it's the islander in me that is a little more chilled with having everything ready... If you feel ok doing some light stuff do it, but don't over work yourself. Dio a short trip to a store but don't get carried away and lift anything. 24 weeks is a huge milestone, 28 is another big one. I was just too scare and cautious, it's also the control freak in me... Lol, this has been such a learning process, and more to come, lol
Just keep listening to your body and start slow. I know consultants would say to carry on as normal but I also felt it was my baby and I was going to be a nervous wreck if I did. 
I know it's a big decision, and I'm confident you will make the best one, listen to your body and if you have to wait a little it's not a big deal.. 
Please continue to take care, love watching your ticker move


----------



## jadey_fae

Pink sparkle I can't find your fb page?


----------



## TLM21

Pink so happy to know Ashton is doing well hun. By all means don't worry about putting updates, I'm sure we all love to hear how he is doing. he is such a strong fighter, as weeks progress he will be stronger too, keep enjoying him, sending you bunch of prayers and hugs.
Jadey no more google for you. I had to ban myself from it. It just doesn't do any good for me or the baby. My anxiety will go wayyyyy higher, and I couldn't based my decisions on the experiences of google posters, so I stopped. I would come here and ask questions, read some pregnancy books, got all nervous specially from week 20 to 26, but I think is all normal now. Try not to worry.about stuff you can't change now, OMG I sound like my mother, lol. But the stressis not good for you or the baby. You.have a stitch, you are resting, drink lots of water and trust everything will be fine, at the same point you are now, I had to trust in a power bigger.than myself, and realized there were things I did not have any.control of, otherwise knowing myself I would have lost it with alL the worrying. I know it's hard much easier said than done now, people around sometimes don't understand our fear and worry.. 
Pls hang in there, we are all here for one another. I probably would have such a harder time if I didn't find this thread,  
Soon you will be past 24, and we will all be celebrating with you. Lots of hugs and positive vibes your way


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Here's the link for AJ's page for those who requested xx 
https://www.facebook.com/AJsJourney2204?ref=hl


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I'm exactly the same as you. Since hitting 24wks I've gradually increased my activity. I do light tasks around the house like laundry folding and a bit of dusting. I've also been out more, like you not massive shopping trips but nipping into the odd shop for bits and bobs. I've begun to do more with my son, for example he's been desperate to plant seeds, so we popped into the garden centre and got some sunflower seeds and I'm sat on a comfy chair in the sunshine while he's filling up pots with soil and his seeds! I still rest lots, but not for as long and I always lay down on the sofa in the evenings to take the weight off my cervix.
The advice I was given was carry on as usual but not do anything strenuous. I think because our stitches were elective, they were put in place before any changes happened to the cervix. I'm also going with how I feel, if I'm feeling pressure or aches then I rest but if I'm feeling ok then potter about. I certainly think doing more helps with my state of mind, I suppose you're occupied and have other things to think about. It helps the days go quicker too! I also feel better physically too, not so achy??
I was told to have faith in my stitch by my consultant! I may have mentioned this before, but since having my stitch I've learned of a friend (perhaps more of an acquaintance!) who has 5 children, she had an elective stitch with all 5 of her babies, none of them came early, her stitch held good. I've chatted to her and she says the same, she was advised to carry on, which she did, but just took life a bit easier. 

Pink. I have been wondering how Ashton's getting on, never feel afraid to post on here, everyone genuinely cares and is interested. I will have a look at your Facebook page. I'm so pleased he's doing well and cuddles are so important. I loved kangaroo care, it helps with your milk supply too. 

My braxton hicks aren't as frequent today, thank goodness. I think I'm just going to have to get used to them and not worry!

Jadey, try not to worry, the hospital wouldn't put you or your baby through any procedure or give you medication that would be of risk. I had to have a general anthestetic when I had my son and he had no effects from it at all. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## jadey_fae

steroid question: If u have them in the UK do go to the hospital for the injection or doctor office? Are in and out or do they have to monitor you?


----------



## whistle

I had mine as tablets, they were given to me at a consultant appointment I had at 24 weeks, I was told to take some right there in the waiting room and some at home, maybe the next day? I can't remember!


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, I had mine about a week ago. I think they routinely give them as injections, I had them in my last pregnancy too. I had two injections, 24hrs apart. I had to go to the hospital for them, but was in and out in minutes. They do them in your bum cheek, it hurts a little but it's gone in no time, obviously the benefits far outweigh a pain in the bum, lol!


----------



## geordiemammy

I had them with my fourth at 25 weeks I was in hospital at the time but they were 24hrs apart and it felt a bit like a bee sting but went after a couple of what felt like minutes might of not been that long though just felt it lol x


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks ladies!
Whistle, I had no idea You could have them as tablets!


----------



## shanny

24 weeks this week yay!!!!!!!111

jadey - i also had steroids 24 hrs apart from midwife/practise nurse as i live ;ong way from hospital

anaesthestics - had spinals and epis all kind and me fine 

i think everyone is right -- is saying go with your body i had a busy weekend and now need to rest but will fine in a couple of days-- when i had my first stitch i was a lot more paranoid and did less and she was the one who came earlier than my later ones

have faith in your body to tell you to rest and in the sticth - i do not think i would have had children without it........................................


----------



## CIM

Hello everyone, 
I have been cruising this thread for a few weeks, thought I might end up here. We'll yesterday had a rescue cerclage placed at 17/4. I was dilated 3-4 with membranes bulging, I thank the Lord my bag was still intact and there was still some cervix. This is my fourth pregnancy, with the last three ending in 2nd trimester losses. My last pregnancy I had an elective cerclage placed at 13/3, but due Tuesday irritable uterus prom at 15/2. So not really trusting cerclage at this point. I am on daily 600mg pill progesterone, 400mg IM progesterone weekly, 10000 units HCG weekly. Recently after placement 2.5 mg terbutaline pill every four hours. I am I. The hospital for observation right now, uterus is irritable, with some contractions.

My question anyone have good results with a rescue cerclage?


----------



## jadey_fae

There are lots of ladies on this thread who have had good results from a rescue stitch. I had mine place at 20 weeks for drastic shortening and funnelling. Good luck. I am sure one of the lovely ladies will be along soon who can testify to a positive result from a rescue cerclage.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Well ladies I made the decision to go out shopping yest! I feel achier today with more pressure in my bum as usual but hoping it goes away with a bit of rest, it isn't anything too bad just noticed it slightly this morning. I'm off to the midwife later so will check now baby's position I think he's gone a bit further head down so that might be the reason. He just needs to hang in there another 3-4 weeks... Hoping and praying he does, I obviously want him to get further but 3-4weeks time should be good if he was to come then. I'm nearly 26 weeks and hoping time goes fast!! But now I have come to the conclusion it is best to listen to your body and Im not ready for no hardcore shopping trips lol!!!! 

I was also naughty yesterday and bought my pram!!! I'm so excited and I just couldn't wait to get one.

Jadey I had steroids at the hospital a midwife gave them me it took about 5 mins and I had them 24hours apart. Like CW said its a literal pain in the bum haha


----------



## jadey_fae

Glad u got 2 go out Twinkle! I bet it felt good :) What pram did u buy?


----------



## karenh24

i want time to hurry up to 24 weeks at least.aww thats good you went out Twinkle what pram did you get then?


----------



## Craigswife

Karen and jadey, your tickers are moving along now, it won't be long until you both reach 24wks!
Twinkle, that's great you got out yesterday and even more exciting you bought your pram!!!! I cant wait to start getting properly prepared for this little one, its been a long time waiting. I can't believe you're nearly 26wks, for some reason it feels like your ticker moves faster than everyone elses, lol!

Shabby, 24wks, yayyy!! Keep up the good work. Things will start to feel a bit easier now and not as scary

CIM, sorry you've had a rough time and in hospital, but its positive you have a stitch in place, fingers crossed its successful. My stitch was an elective one, so unfortunately I can't comment on personal success of a rescue stitch. There have been lots of lovely ladies on here with success stories following rescue stitches. I'm sure one of them will be along to give you inspiration soon. Everyone here is really welcoming and friendly and there's always someone to ask for advice or just to have a good old rant to!


----------



## jadey_fae

craigswife, how are u?


----------



## xGracex

Hey everyone... I've been silently stalking this thread on and off since I last posted here and just wanted to post an update for me. 

I ended up going in for my appointment with the high risk doctor earlier because I was having some back pain and pains. I found out my cervix was shortening and was slightly funneled. I started out almost near 5 and was down to 2.9 and 16 weeks when I was checked at the high risk doctor. He gave me the stitch that day, but was not very happy with my regular OB. The HR doctor had NO idea my OB intended for him to give me the stitch if I needed one. If he would have known that I would have been scheduled to meet with him at 8 weeks, and then give me the stitch at either 13 or 14 weeks. He said with my last loss there should have been no reason I wouldn't have gotten one and should not have waited until 16 weeks to get one. 

He said I am lucky that it had not been worse when I went in, and that he thinks it will work just as one placed earlier because I really wasn't funneling too much. He just would have felt even better about it if I would have had it placed in a 5cm cervix rather than the 2.9.

Anyways the stitch went well. They gave me the spinal, which was the weirdest thing not being able to move my legs. I did have to stay the night because I didn't go in for the cerclage until like 7 so I was still numb past midnight. I also had the worst uterus cramps after the procedure it felt like a constant contraction that just never let up. None of the pain medication helped, but it did go away on its own. 

I'm not on bed rest or anything and my last cervical measurement was 3.2 so it was looking good. Also I had no signs of funneling or anything. So I'm just on light duty, no sex, no orgasms, and no baths. I sit around most of the day and I have been feeling great some occasional aches and pains but I'm not too worried. I hope this keeps up. I've been way less worried since having the stitch. So I'm just hoping to make it to 24 weeks! We also found out we are having a boy! 

Sorry for having this be so long! I usually don't have so much to say!


----------



## Craigswife

Grace, I'm glad it finally worked out for you. Keep us posted with how you and your little boy are doing! 

Jadey, I'm good (I think) I'm feeling ok, still getting the odd braxton hicks. I've recorded them today so I can talk to my midwife tomorrow. I just popped into Tesco and felt fine, although walking back to the car I convinced myself I could feel my stitch pulling and pressure on my cervix but now I'm home it's gone, so I think I imagined it! I was actually excited being in Tesco, not been in for a while so looked at things on offer, I've never been so excited by grocery offers, lol!


----------



## TLM21

Hello
cw and twinkle I'm glad both of you were able to go out and are feeling good.
Grace nice to hear everything went well with stitch placement.
Jadey almost 22 hun, moving nicely
Day how are you feeling? Are the cramps gone?
I went to the ob yesterday, everything is ok, I still get so much anxiety when I have an appointment is crazy. cl is 1.9 he said no more measurements now since baby already weighs 5.5 pounds and there it's no point now. Don't know iF it really made any difference after the stitch is in through. 
Day he said to look for the same symptoms as blood, intense cramps, irregular discharge, contractions, and call him immediately. I will be seeing him once a week.
hopefully next week I can ask him a bunch of questions about the labor.itself, since I will try no epidural due to a bad past.experience with severe spinal headache when I had a d&c after my MC. Poor Dr I usually attack him with a ton of questions... Lol
Hope everyone is doing ok, hugs


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey tlm21 yes having a lil cramps had my first nst today it picked up some contractions but nurse said nothing to worry about glad u and baby doing so well.I dont remember if you ever said what u are having.


----------



## TLM21

Day good nst went well. I don't know if I told you but when I have cramps I drink at least 3 bottles of 20 Oz of water within an hour or so and for whatever reason it helps out, and lessens my cramps.
Oh and I haven't found out the sex, by now we will just wait. Family really wants to know, but I'm actually looking forward to that surprise


----------



## jadey_fae

Lol to being excited at tesco!
Im having a bad day. Had so much discharge this morn- I have never seen so much. It was creamy so decided not to worry. Now I'm having pressure, cramps and feel like my stitch is being stretched? Like a pulling sensation. I dont want to hosp as all they will do is a spec exam and I feel like it's better to leave it alone.


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, sorry you're having a bad day. Honestly tons of discharge is normal, mines really heavy since my stitch, but it does make you feel uneasy because its so different to what we'd normally experience. Twinkle has experienced lots of pressure, so she'll be able to reassure you and give you more info on it. Ive only experienced one episode of horrid pressure and the hosp did check my stitch but said all looked fine. Drink plenty of water and try and lie down as much as you can, see if that eases it at all. If it carries on tomorrow I'd get it checked. 
The worry associated with IC is horrible, I think also the closer you get to 24wks the harder it seems and slower the time goes, but you'll get there im sure of it. 
Keep smiling x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies :)

First of all, Jadey and Karen I bought the silver cross surf, I spent ages choosing :) so excited to get it.

Karen your getting there to 24weeks! Have you sorted anything out with your cervical length scans yet?

CW it's so funny that you say my ticker seems to me moving fast, I always look at yours and think wow!! That's moved along quickly, your on your way to 28weeks you must be feeling so relaxed and content now. So glad you enjoyed tesco lol! I was in morrisons yesterday Its brilliant isn't it doing normal things :) 


Tlm I say it all the time but you have done so well, I bet you excited to meet your new baby :) 5.5pounds is a lovely weight.

Jadey like CW said I am basically the queen of pressure feeling lol I am actually having it today, got it all in my bum and it's a horrible feeling. Where are you having the pressure and does it ease when you lay down? 
I have had everything you describe. Iv had pressure in my bum, my bits, under my bump, I can feel pulling and stretching sensations. Somedays I have had it that bad that iv basically laid with my legs in the air all day to try and ease it. It's not a nice feeling but panicking makes it worse, there was also days iv been convinced I was in labour because of it and I sat crying.
I don't like going to the hospital either as I would stay away from speculums if I was you, I try to turn them down. They will want to scan you or do a speculum but first of all, try laying down on your back with a pillow or too under your bum to raise your hips, try and relax aswel, I use to listem to rain sounds.. I love them :) if the pressure eases when you rest it will be fine. If its still the same then don't worry and see how you feel. Like CW says get checked out if your worried and it persists.

I must have been to the hospital about 15-20 times for the pressure cramps etc everything was always ok aswel. So I think it's just how some ladies feel. My consultant said you will still feel pressure with the stitch because the pressure is still there but the stitch is holding everything shut. I hope you will feel better soon


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also Jadey I felt the most pressure pains and cramps between weeks 20-24 

As for myself I have been to see my midwife today and she's pleased with my progress, my bump is measuring right on track and she says the baby seems a good size which is great.
I am just a little concerned because my baby's heartbeat is normally always about 150 but today it was 130.. Is it normal to drop that much?


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks twinkle :) It's in my bum and lower bk but has eased slightly. 
I think it's normal for hb to be different from time to time. Mine has always been. Maybe baby was sleeping or relaxed? Are u still having good movemens?


----------



## karenh24

Hey Twinkle my appointments on thursday so if she thinks everythings ok she may give one more appointment before letting me get on with it, i defiantely want another scan as im reaching the stage i lost baby last time so just want to check that everythings ok apart from that i haven't been too bad feel a bit odd today tmi but im bit more swollen down there so thats making me feel awkward


----------



## karenh24

baby also thinks my bladder and cervix is a football today!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Glad it has eased a bit Jadey :) its always mainly in my bum. It's really annoying and worrying. It's heart beat is always 150+ every week but today it was 130 so im worrying as usual. Yes the movements are fine, it's about softer than usual so think he might be having a sleepy day like you said.

Karen hope everything works out for you, the most scariest time is when you reach the point of when you lost your baby last time. 22 weeks for me was so worrying.I started been swollen down below a few weeks ago, I was on the Internet searching if it was normal! But read it was so I stopped worrying :)


----------



## 25weeker

jadey - My discharge with my stitch was terrible and I had to wear a sanitary towel. 

twinkle - Nearly 26 weeks. The neonatal consultant I seen from 23 weeks in my last pregnancy used to say to me from 26 weeks it all gets so much better!

My last cervical scan if all is still looking OK is tomorrow. Really wish I was having another between the 24/25 week mark but my consultant is adamant there is no benefit measuring after 22 weeks so it's a losing battle trying to convince her. I will just have to take it easy and hope for the best.


----------



## Twinkle 3

25weeker. I keep sitting and reading survival rates trying to get some comfort incase my little boy comes anytime soon. My midwife said once I make 26weeks I should be well away but we will see. Are you getting steroids or anything? If they are stopping monitoring your cervical length? I think rest is the best thing you can do :)


----------



## shanny

The lady asking about emergency stitch............

My first was an emergency stitch and made it to 33 weeks she is now a massive 7 yr old................

Hope all the rest f you are ok.............been really busy and now have real bad backache and no hot wtaer to bath in and ease it..................bugger


----------



## 25weeker

Twinkle 3 said:


> 25weeker. I keep sitting and reading survival rates trying to get some comfort incase my little boy comes anytime soon. My midwife said once I make 26weeks I should be well away but we will see. Are you getting steroids or anything? If they are stopping monitoring your cervical length? I think rest is the best thing you can do :)

I don't know what to do about the steroids. There is such conflicting advice about when they are most effective. Will chat about it with the consultant tomorrow to see what her views are on it although I suspect she won't recommend having them.

They have booked me in for a growth scan at 24 weeks. Not that growth was ever an issue but she thinks that as I won't be having cervical checks it would reassure me. I will ask the sonographer on my 24 week one to check for funnelling but it will depend who does it. On my 18 week check the sonographer first checked my cervix abdominally and she got me to press down from the top of my tummy to look for funnelling. At my 20 week scan a different sonographer said she couldn't check my cervix abdominally. While the NHS can be great sometimes it drives you mad too.


----------



## karenh24

Hope your appointment goes well 25weeker


----------



## Craigswife

25wker, I've got a growth scan booked for a weeks time, when I'm 28wks. I curious to see how big this little ones got. I'm also going to ask about funnelling too. When I had my 20wk scan I asked and she had a look and said there was none. I'm expecting there to be some funnelling this time, it's 8wks on and baby's heavier. 

My midwife put me on iron a few weeks back, but it's making me constipated. Even my trusty oranges aren't helping anymore. I bought some fybogel today, but don't really want to take it, it's supposed to be revolting! Also I'm working tomorrow so don't want it to have an effect while I'm away from home, lol, some things you want to do in the privacy of your own home!


----------



## Twinkle 3

25weeker, I know what you mean about the nhs when I have my scans I always ask about funnelling and some nice sonographers will check it for me then others are really funny and won't even attempt it as they say it can't be done, only internally then I know it's a lie as previous sonographers have do e it for me. So now I know it sounds mean but I put in a request for the nice sonographers and say who I don't want.I'll do anything though for the welfare of my baby :)

I always read conflicting advice about the best time for steroids, iv heard there sometimes most effective in the first 7 days then some that say its effective in the first 2weeks but my midwife told me It should help from now till 30weeks then they will be repeated but then again I know theres doctors that like to hold off along as possible and give just before birth.

CW Im always wondering wether I'm funnelling or not. Do you like prunes? (not many do lol) I have acquired a taste for them to help with constipation and half a tin of them helps me go to the loo in no time :)


----------



## baby_maybe

My first stitch was also an emergency one placed on bulging membranes at 24 weeks. I got to almost 33 weeks and my daughter is now nearly 12, you wouldn't even guess she was a preemie to look at her now :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Baby maybe did u have a csection for your 33 weekrr


----------



## jadey_fae

good luck 25 weeker! :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

DAYDAY24 said:


> Baby maybe did u have a csection for your 33 weekrr

Nope, it was a normal delivery :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

hi ladies, i just want to say to all the ladies that arnt at 24weeks yet and desperate to make it there and to all the ladies reading this thread and worrying about incompetent cervix and what it means for their pregnancy..try not to stress too much as i never in a million years thought i would get past 24weeks or even make it to 24weeks. i was so sure that my pregnancy would end well before that and i would be left devastated once again. many times i have sat crying and everyday i have worried about the outcome but now im at 25weeks... 26tomorrow.. i know its not full term and baby will still face a big battle if he was to be born early (touch wood he wont) but i never thought id make it to the this point, im hoping i can get further and further and have a happy ending. its so nice to just think wow 26weeks. this is amazing! so try not to worry ladies i never thought i would make it to this point and i know you all can too even when it dosnt seem it at the time. 

wishing you all a long happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks Twinkle :thumbup: I am 22 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## karenh24

Craigswife said:


> 25wker, I've got a growth scan booked for a weeks time, when I'm 28wks. I curious to see how big this little ones got. I'm also going to ask about funnelling too. When I had my 20wk scan I asked and she had a look and said there was none. I'm expecting there to be some funnelling this time, it's 8wks on and baby's heavier.
> 
> My midwife put me on iron a few weeks back, but it's making me constipated. Even my trusty oranges aren't helping anymore. I bought some fybogel today, but don't really want to take it, it's supposed to be revolting! Also I'm working tomorrow so don't want it to have an effect while I'm away from home, lol, some things you want to do in the privacy of your own home!

Fybogel is disgusting i took one sip and got rid of the rest its horrible


----------



## jadey_fae

Karen, is your appointment 2moro?


----------



## karenh24

Hey jadey yh its 2mro :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Jadey, I have a question for you. When your cervix shortenened from over 3cm to slightly over 2 with funneling, did you feel any symptoms during that time?


----------



## jadey_fae

It was weird actually, at 16 weeks I measured about 4.2 - my next scan was at 18 weeks and I measured 3.5 (no funnelling) and between those dates I had loads of pressure and lower bk pain.
Between weeks 18- 20 I had minimal pressure - hardly any at all but I did have brief twinges in my cervix a few times and I got what I would call lightening crotch. Like a shooting pain up the vagina. It was between these weeks I had the biggest change. At my 20 week appointment I was 2.2 with 9mm of funnelling. It baffled me as I didn't feel any real discomfort between that time period.
After stitch placement I have a constant burny type feeling where the stitch is like it's being stretched?? This worries me as they said they wont be checking CL again :shrug:


----------



## jadey_fae

and I have a constant milky lotion like discharge that started 2 days ago (nearly 2 weeks after the stitch was placed) God I am scared. It feels like the baby is pushing down.


----------



## jadey_fae

Good luck 2moro Karen!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey all that you described is what I experience, I was told it was bacause the baby's head was really low down, was your baby really low down aswel?


----------



## jadey_fae

yeah baby is low down. So mayb pressure isn't so worrying. Did u get the twinges also?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies wanted u all to know that I was just as scared as each one of you at week 19 my cervix measured .7 with a cerclage. I just prayed for atleast week 24 for my twins. Everyday was a struggle still is but here I am at week 33 now terrified of labor lol.it can be down just rest and keep believing!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey yes I get twinges and sharp pains in my cervix. The midwife just said it was his head she said it can hit nerves. I think iv had every symptom going lol.


----------



## Craigswife

Ahh Twinkle that was a lovely post about reaching 24wks, bless you, it was heart warming to read. You had some really dark days hoing back a few weeks and at least now you can start looking ahead with confidence. Now look at you, just turning 26! It's very true though and it's definitely a scary time in the run up to 24wks, I think for me between stitch placement and 24wks was the worse time. Obviously I wang my little one to keep cooking longer, but I'm not as scared as I was a few weeks ago. 

Karen, fybogel yuk straight down the sink, oh well at least it might unblock my drain, lol! Good luck for your appointment tomorrow xx

Jadey, lotion is a good way to describe the discharge, that's what mine looks like. Honestly don't worry, it's normal. 

Day, 33 weeks with twins, you're doing well, our stitches must be made of pretty strong stuff! You must feel quite relieved now your at 33wks, however you must sporting quite a bump!!!!

I'm good, I've been on my feet quite a bit today, but feel fine?? Although once I've got my little boy to bed I will be horizontal until the morning! The trouble is though, when laid down I fall asleep really easily and miss all the program's I want to watch on tv! 
I saw the midwife today, all seems ok, I told her about my BH and she wasn't the slightest bit worried!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Yes Cw I was measuring 40 weeks 3 weeks ago


----------



## ShelbyLC

At 27 weeks I measured 45 weeks :haha:


----------



## Craigswife

Shelby and Day, wow! That's some measurement, gosh sounds uncomfortable!


----------



## monro84

I have a question what would I consider my stitch as a emergncy or preventive? 

I did not have it before the shortening and funneling but since I was barly at the worrying line (2.5 cm when the stitch was put in) and not sure the mm in funneling b/c I just asked if there was funneling and he said there was a little funneling so not sure how much. But I had no membranes bulging. 

So all I had was 2.5 cm cervix that shortened from 3.2 cm 2 wks before and a little funneling. However this was at 23 wks 5 days when the stitch was placed. 

Normally preventive stitch are placed at around 14 or 16 wks maybe even earlier and at that point the cervix could be 4 cm or 3 cm or more or less but the stitch still goes in. 

I would classify mine as an emergency since it was so late and I did have funneling but maybe it would be more inbetween preventive and emergency:shrug:. 

I am asking b/c I am trying to figure out what catagory that I fall under to see how long the stitches last on average in that catagory b/c usually under the preventaive stitches you have a higher chance of carrying term and past but under emergency the average is around 33 wks or less (but that also includes ladies that have bulging memberanes and 5 mm cervixes or less. I know there have been instances in both where you can go to term and past due and eveyone is different but just trying to get an idea. 

Sorry so confusing. :blush:


----------



## chocolatecat

Glad to hear people are doing well. I know every day till 26 weeks is a huge worry, especially for those with rescue stitches, none of us over then other side could imagine getting here! I still worry, but I have faith in my stitch as my cervix hasn't budged at all, and don't think it will now. If she comes early it will be because of my unicorn uterus. 
That said Im off for the GTT in the am. No symptoms of diabetes, just she's measuring big so they want to check. I was measuring 4 weeks ahead , which considering it's an IVF PG and the dates are accurate is a bit worrying!!!


----------



## karenh24

Thank you CW.
I just had a shower and slowly i've been getting the worst back pain in the world and now its at the stage of being excruciating in my back and pelvic area, my husband had to get me out the shower because i couldn't move, so much pain till i sat down for a while, do you think i have spd?


----------



## shanny

I was like that last night.......after a lie down it felt better but I do not remember having it that bad before.....can it be where the baby is positioned???????


----------



## Twinkle 3

karen i have spd it is like a bruised feeling in your pubic bone, its painful when walking amdoving about, it feels like someone has kicked you in your lady bits and their pulling your legs apart. my pain is mainly in my pubic area and tops of thighs from spd. it hurts when you lift you leg up to get dressed and undressed and it hurts so bad when you turn over in bed. i have to turn over with my legs together so it dosnt hurt. try and rest, hot water bottles are good for back pain.


----------



## karenh24

Thanx Twinkle yh exactly like that.hurts when my legs are apart like when i get out the car sometimes its just mild but i was nearly in tears in the shower felt like i couldn't move without it hurting


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW yes I agree the run up to 24weeks was terrible, I think it's the worst time to go through, it seems like 24weeks will never come and I think you experience the worst symptoms over that time, i know i did and that makes getting to 24weeks even more stressful. I'm completely with you when you say you still want your little on to stay in for asking as possible but your not as scared, I have just had this wave of calm wash over me and my confidence is growing as each day passes.

So happy to hear your midwife visit went well and the Braxton hicks arnt a cause for concern :) 

Jadey I missed your earlier post about discharge mine is also lotion like! So Like CW says don't worry!

Shelby and day you have done so well to carry twins, I cant imagine how huge twin bumps must be! I feel huge already and I have a tiny bump lol


----------



## DAYDAY24

Oh wow shelby


----------



## ShelbyLC

Yeah, I don't really like to think how big I would have gotten if I'd gone to term :haha:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Karen spd also gets worse a night time, sometimes i just have to go to bed early so I'm not in pain, getting out of the car is another problem as that hurts me too! I have days where it's really bad and I feel achey painful and bruised, it's mainly when I have done a lot of activity or sat in a funny position. Then in a morning after resting I feel much better... That is until the nighttime again or if I do too much! 

Tell your consultant when you see her and she will press on your pubic bone etc and diagnose you, I was offered physio which I didn't take and also told to take paracetamol, I only take it though when I am desperate. It didn't really help much so they wanted to give me codeine aswel but I refused that due to them saying the baby would become addicted to it and would have to be weaned off it after birth!

Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Twinkle 3

Monroe personally I would say yours was an emergency stitch as your was placed after changes occurred to your cervix and it was placed later on, past 14-16 weeks.

Your doing well though your past 27 weeks :) once you get to 28weeks the survival rate is well over 90%


----------



## karenh24

Thank you Twinkle you too, nasty pain.do you think a bump support band would help with just taking some weight off?


----------



## DAYDAY24

My sons are over 4 pounds estimated and I dont think I have reached 45 yet


----------



## monro84

Twinkle thanks for answering thats kinda the way I was thinking to. :flower:

I know that is my next goal only 3 more days:happydance:. You are doing so good you will get there to and even past 28 wks. :hugs:


----------



## CIM

Made it home today after two nights in the hospital, on strict bedrest. What a horrifying experience, I thought I would be more prepared being a RN. I have a new found respect for my patients. Last nite was having contractions, that I think could have been gas pains. I hope anyway. I started on terbutaline every four hours, procardia every six hours. I got a one time dose of Indomethacin that put the lock down on everything, wish I had an at home prescription. But it's a med that can have serious consequences. Will be doing IV rocephin for 10 days. I had a good talk with God, and I am came to the conclusion this baby is going to be born it is a matter of when. I will walk the path set before me, a long journey doing everything in my power to keep it here, if not it will still be in amazing arms. Will be on moderate bedrest, just bathroom privileges for 18+ weeks, has anyone else done a stint this long?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Kareni bought a bump belt and it didn't help me to be truthful as it was too tight for my liking, I know some ladies have a lot of success with them. It's what the physio would give you aswel. I just find that wearing leggings over my bumo helps as it gives me some support but not too tight. I have found that sleeping and laying on the settee with a pillow between my legs helps and by keeping my legs together when turning over in bed or sitting, also don't push through your pain, if it hurts rest. :)

Monroe thankyou :) I hope I make it to 28weeks, 2more weeks for me to go. 
How are you feeling? 

CIM Wiahing you a long happy and healthy pregnancy. I wasnt put on bed rest as here in the uk the hospital won't prescribe it you due to the risk f blood clots BUt I have took it really easy and basically been on bed rest from about 14weeks, I certainly didn't move at all between weeks 20 and 24 and I know there is a lot of ladies on here from different countries that have been put in bed rest for a long time :) I'm sure they can offer advice if you need any


----------



## faibel

I have been putting off but I've finally cancelled our holiday to Disneyland Paris, kids are gutted but the babies are more important. 

The girls still don't know I'm pregnant, although its obvious!! I suppose to a 6 and 4 yr old, I'm just getting fatter! I'm scared to tell them after last time, as they were devastated when we lost Hope. When did you ladies tell your older children? After 24 wks?


----------



## Twinkle 3

how often should i feel my baby kick? he moves every day atleast 20 movements but he goes throug really active days for a few days where he kicks none stop and really strong. then he goes more quieter and the kicks feel softer for a few days. i get use to the stong movements then i get worries when he kicks softer over a few days. should i be worried? he always moves daily and he responds to stimulation... i just dont know when i should be worried.


----------



## lizziedripping

The movements sound perfect Twinkle :) All my babies varied with their movements day to day, with some more active than others. So long as you feel regular movements across the day regardless of frequency or intensity it will be fine - movements are typically the same its just slight shifts in baby's position make them feel different. If there are long stretches without movement no matter what you do then its always wise to get a check up xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Everyone ok? Keeping an eye out but don't always have time to type a reply at the moment - please post again if you'd like my thoughts on anything. Planning my eldest son's birthday for Tuesday, then a huge holiday abroad on Weds - not very well timed. 3 birthdays and packing for 6 all within 2wks :shock: Don't know what I was thinking ;) xxx


----------



## 25weeker

faibel said:


> I have been putting off but I've finally cancelled our holiday to Disneyland Paris, kids are gutted but the babies are more important.
> 
> The girls still don't know I'm pregnant, although its obvious!! I suppose to a 6 and 4 yr old, I'm just getting fatter! I'm scared to tell them after last time, as they were devastated when we lost Hope. When did you ladies tell your older children? After 24 wks?

I am planning to tell my daughter when I am about 28 weeks.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou lizzie :) I am such a worrier, i just havnt a clue what movements should be like and what's normal.


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, your movements sound fine! :) As long as u get regular movements it doesn't matter too much how they feel, it just means baby is in a different position. (Like Lizzy said)

I am really struggling with the rest thing. Sorry to moan but I need to vent. I miss everything about spending my days with my little girl, Amelie. It breaks my heart that I am missing so much of her. Esp bcos it's the first week if sunshine we have had. Our relationship has already changed since Ive been on bed rest. It makes me so sad that she doesn't depend on me now.

I had my mw visit today. Mainly for reassurance. HB was really good and she said fundal hight was also perfect. I am wondering if this means my boy has finally moved up bit? Though I still get regular kicks or head bangs in the cervix.

Hope everyone is ok? 

Karen how did it go today?


----------



## jadey_fae

OOooooooh, just seen I am 22 weeks today :) Yey. How did I forget????????


----------



## 25weeker

jadey my fundal height is where it should be as well but at my scan yesterday baby's head was down near my cervix. He was lying with his hands behind his head very chilled out lol. Guess they go were they find comfy.


----------



## lizziedripping

Think nothing of it Twinkle, as a 'born worrier' myself, I totally sympathise with your anxieties - it's what probably makes you a superb Mummy ;) xxx

Jadey - hang in there sweetie, Amelie still needs you more than you'll ever know. Your her Mummy and nothing can change that in her heart and mind. My oldest son spent weeks away from me when Evie was in hospital, and both he and his sister then had to tolerate 8mths of bed rest when I was expecting the twins. If I ask them about it now, they don't remember anything being different about that time, and in fact go on to ask when I'll be having another baby!! :shock: They want more! Lol. 

Try not to fret honey, kids are amazingly adaptable, and this time in Amelie's life is character building, all part and parcel of her growing older, wiser and ultimately more understanding than most. Those qualities have really benefitted my kids over the years :) xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies it hit me I will be a mom this month so scared of labor lol


----------



## TLM21

Lol day I know exactly how you feel, now I'm reading about labor and trying not to get anxious. 
Congrats jadey on 22 weeks
Twinkle almost 26, fantastic! I'm telling you that ticker is moving 
Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks Lizzie. 
25 weeker, I think I missed some posts yesterday. How was your scan? :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Tlm yes im getting very nervous both my lil men are head down hopefully they stay that way so I can have a vaginal birth. Have my last progesterone shot next week


----------



## 25weeker

jadey_fae said:


> Thanks Lizzie.
> 25 weeker, I think I missed some posts yesterday. How was your scan? :)

My scan was good thankfully. They said my cervix was 4.7cm although it was the quickest scan ever with one measurement taken so not quite convinced it is that long as it wasn't even that at 16 weeks never mind 22 weeks but I do know it is still a good length and no funnelling. I also seen a different doctor yesterday and she agreed to do one more cervical scan when I am 24+3 as the other one was adamant there was no benefit after 22 weeks. If that one is long too I think it will reassure me I will get past 25+2 but I will still be worried I won't make it to term as a twin pregnancy is much more pressure than a singleton and therefore I wouldn't expect things to follow the same timelines as my first pregnancy. Fingers crossed I do get to term as would like to experience getting to hold my baby when I give birth and not watch them go through the most horrendous procedures through a plastic box.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Day, I'm so excited for you! I was terrified of labor, too. But, honestly, once my water broke and I started having "real" contractions, I actually enjoyed it. Yep, I said it - I ENJOYED my labor. At times, I regret agreeing to a c-section, because I labored so well. I was 9ish centimeters when they wheeled me back for my section, and to that point I'd had no pain medication. I really wonder how I would have done if I'd just gone naturally. Guess I'll never know. :nope: And now I'm terrified of labor with my next kiddo, whenever that happens, because I know I labor well, and I know I heal quickly from a c-section, but I have NO idea how my vagina would handle a baby coming out of it. :haha:

Anyway, haha, sorry, a little OT! What I'm trying to say is - I know that you're scared, but everything will work out and it will be great, no matter how it happens! :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lol Shelby im terrified of a csection just scares me because its major surgery. But I am anxious to meet them in a couple weeks


----------



## karenh24

Hey everyone my appointment went ok, got there at 11.30 and didn't get out till 2pm was a long wait, consultant just checked me over, urine, blood pressure etc and babies heartbeat and position everything was good im booked in for a scan on tuesday :)
also i've been having what i think are braxton hicks, about 3 a day at most is that normal?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Karen, the bh with twins is very common and began for me around 20wks. They happened for a few hrs a day every day, no more than that. If they pick up pace and become more frequent than a couple of time an hour then I'd get checked - especially since youre carrying two xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Don't be scared of labour or csection ladies, even with complications (which are still relatively rare), your full term labour day will be the best of your lives :) xxx


----------



## karenh24

Hey lizzie think u've got me confused with one of the other ladies (easily done with so many to keep up with) only one baby here x


----------



## Gwenylovey

karenh24 said:


> Hey everyone my appointment went ok, got there at 11.30 and didn't get out till 2pm was a long wait, consultant just checked me over, urine, blood pressure etc and babies heartbeat and position everything was good im booked in for a scan on tuesday :)
> also i've been having what i think are braxton hicks, about 3 a day at most is that normal?

I've been getting braxton hicks since before 20 weeks and it made me really nervous. Both my high risk doc and my ob were not concerned at all. They said to call if I have more than four an hour or if they become painful or are accompanied by cramping. 3 a day is totally normal and just your uterus preparing for labor.


----------



## Twinkle 3

i have got pulling in my cervix and sharp pains :( when the baby moves in a certain way i can feel like a pain and strain put on my cervix. sort of like somthing pushing down on it and it cramping up. hoping this stitch holds up :) its so strange sat wondering when my baby will be here. really hoping it wont be soon but now im getting further along i know he will make an early appearance, im hoping for 30+weeks


----------



## Craigswife

Braxton hicks, blimey tell me about them! I get loads in a day, they never hurt and are quite mild, I told my midwife whose not worried either unless they are painful or form a pattern. They really freak me out sometimes just because they happen so frequently. 

Twinkle, perhaps baby has moved and is wriggling on your cervix? It's such a worry when you have pain I know. Try laying down and see if it eases, it might just take the weight of baby off your cervix. I hope it's gone tomorrow. 

My worry today is that I have been exposed to a child with measles!!!! I rang my maternity day assessment unit and the hospital are going to check my immunity levels in my bloods. I spoke to my mum who says I had a jab for measles as a child, so hoping all will be ok, I find out tomorrow afternoon. So just another thing to worry about.


----------



## lizziedripping

Lol sorry Karen, was wondering as I typed if I'd made a mistake ;) Think I must have lost it altogether! All the same sweetie, bh are normal and I found them to be more frequent and intense with each pregnancy. As one of e other lovelies has just said, if they become painful rather than uncomfortable, or more frequent then it's time to get checked :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh CW, so feel your pain honey. The worry is never ending, and for me that hasn't changed at all, I now stress about kids rather than bump lol. If it helps to reassure, you're probably young enough to have received the mmr jab, and if not then you like me probably encountered measles as a child and got immunity that way. Before mmr most kids were exposed to measles because it was so prevalent, it only declined when they introduced the vaccine and all pre schoolers got it. Xx


----------



## karenh24

Thank you Lizzie :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Twinkle - if my shooting cervical pains and needle like sensations had meant the stitch was failing and babies were imminent, I'd have given birth at 26wks! The constant stabbing (particularly after peeing) was immense, and to make it worse any pain then triggered bh contractions :( I took a paracetamol nightly to take the edge off just so I wouldn't worry. My baby A was unfortunately breech and squished down at the back of me by his monster brother. This meant that I was constantly kicked in the cervix and in pain. Regardless everything held with only minor funneling (and please remember just how big my boys were hun). At 28wks I was carrying 8Ibs of baby, plus two bags of water - this neither triggered labour nor tampered with the stitch. 

You have reached a point now where it is more and more likely with each passing day that IC is no longer an issue. The stitch is holding and will in all probability continue to do so. To deliver now would mean having contractions, and you are at no greater risk of that than any other lady with issues other than IC. Keep the faith my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

At what point is the baby so big that he or she can only pass with contractions? Is that 26 weeks?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou so much lizzie you always put my mind at ease :) your brilliant :) you always give me a confidence boost. It's so hard trying to guess what pains are and if they are a worry. Fingers crossed I make it further on :) 
Hope your doing ok

CW I'm sat resting now :) and he is actually having a big wriggle around, feels like he's head butting my cervix so wondering if he's been doing that all day and I have only just realised. Hope your ok, it's scary with the outbreak of measels but hopefully your immune and it won't cause you any problems


----------



## Craigswife

Thanks Lizzie, I'm not young enough to have had the MMR, but had some sort of jab, im from the era of kids playing out in the street,so probably gained immunity from lots of things!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Lizzie, can a shortening cervix CAUSE contractions? Or does the cervix usually shorten "silently"?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies this week I have started getting contractions omg so annoying I think my lil ones will be hear in next couple weeks


----------



## monro84

I get BH and started getting them since 21 or 22 wks. It is painful but not bad feels like mild to medium af cramps for about 30 seconds along with a tightening and a feeling of like I just got the wind punched out of me and it feels like my heart is racing and pounding when I have one. I think I have had 3 or 4 in an hr before but it is not rythmic but sporadic dr said as long as I don't have 6 or more in an hr and it is not more intense with each and not rythmic I should be ok.

I had also not been drinking as much water as I should and now I have upped my water intake a good bit so I am thinking that was something that might had ben triggering them. I have not had as many since drinking more water.


----------



## Craigswife

Monro, I'm curious to know how much water you're managing to drink. I'm trying to drink lots but find it hard. I think I'm getting through 2.5pints plus the odd glass of fruit juice and de-caff tea.


----------



## jadey_fae

Karen I'm glad you are having another scan on Tues :)

Lizzie, u are so good at calming us all. I had no
idea that at 26 weeks if your stitch has held that far the risk of IC being a problem is less? Did I understand that correctly?


----------



## jadey_fae

Day, when did u start getting contractions?


----------



## jadey_fae

So I just ate at pizza express. The pasta dish I had had grana padona on. This is a unpasteurised hard cheese. The nhs website says that hard cheeses are ok even if they are unpasteurised. I am still freaking out though, dammit!


----------



## DAYDAY24

The last couple days are ones that I actually feel


----------



## ShelbyLC

jadey_fae said:


> So I just ate at pizza express. The pasta dish I had had grana padona on. This is a unpasteurised hard cheese. The nhs website says that hard cheeses are ok even if they are unpasteurised. I am still freaking out though, dammit!

You'll be okay. I ate all kinds of crap you're not supposed to eat and my two turned out just fine. :flower:


----------



## d_b

jadey_fae said:


> Lizzie, u are so good at calming us all. I had no
> idea that at 26 weeks if your stitch has held that far the risk of IC being a problem is less? Did I understand that correctly?

I've heard this too, with the reasoning that as the baby's head gets bigger it puts less pressure directly on the cervix.


----------



## CIM

I feel like my baby is playing around my cervix, it's stressing me out.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Sorry I haven't updated in forever ladies! Hope y'all ain't forgot me lol well I did NOT get a Dr Davis TAC but I DID get my pre-pregnancy TAC by a mfm here in Oklahoma. I'm happy, excited, nervous, scared & everything else in those catagories lol! I got my TAC last Monday April 22nd. Recovery was a little rough but well worth it. Today will be 11 days post op & I'm still a bit sore but getting around tons better. Going for follow up appt on Tuesday May 7th. Dr wants us to wait Til January before getting pregnant again so I figure ill quit birth control about October/November. I'm not to worried about waiting Til then cause I desperately want to lose a bunch of weight before getting preg again..I'm miserable! Lol I hope things are going great for all of y'all! :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

AmyLouise89 said:


> Sorry I haven't updated in forever ladies! Hope y'all ain't forgot me lol well I did NOT get a Dr Davis TAC but I DID get my pre-pregnancy TAC by a mfm here in Oklahoma. I'm happy, excited, nervous, scared & everything else in those catagories lol! I got my TAC last Monday April 22nd. Recovery was a little rough but well worth it. Today will be 11 days post op & I'm still a bit sore but getting around tons better. Going for follow up appt on Tuesday May 7th. Dr wants us to wait Til January before getting pregnant again so I figure ill quit birth control about October/November. I'm not to worried about waiting Til then cause I desperately want to lose a bunch of weight before getting preg again..I'm miserable! Lol I hope things are going great for all of y'all! :)

:hugs:

I've been thinking about you! I'm so glad you were able to get your TAC, that's so great. Have you changed doctors or did the MFM just do the cerclage because of having more experience?


----------



## lizziedripping

ShelbyLC said:


> Lizzie, can a shortening cervix CAUSE contractions? Or does the cervix usually shorten "silently"?

Hi shelby :) It's always a bit of a 'chicken and egg' scenario with IC but in general, once cervical changes have reached a critical point full blown but preterm labour can be triggered if baby hasn't already delivered before that point.

Initially an incompetent cervix changes 'silently' but sometimes some women do have associated symptoms which look and feel like very early preterm labour, often they don't recognise it as such because it creeps up and isn't as painful as full term labour (nowhere near). Women who labour for other 'non IC' reasons tend to have prom and contractions which cause the cervix to dilate. Without those mechanisms their cervixes would have held up fine. 

Contractions tend to be a secondary symptom of a cervix opening purely as a result of uterine stretching/baby weight. A process which happens to all women as they approach term and probably one of the triggers which signals the body it's time for labour. Obviously to do this around 20wks isn't normal but a natural progression if a cervix has dilated beyond a certain point. Hard to explain but hooe that makes sense? It's why Docs don't always diagnose IC after a first loss becausethey are not confident of it when a woman inevitabley contracts after early cervical changes (contractions seem to challenge a true IC diagnosis, but are usually oart and parcel of it in the later stages). 

To reach 28wks without significant cervical changes bodes well because a) the cervix has clearly held it's own at a critical point baby weight-wise, and b) full blown labour is necessary to dilate a cervix beyond 3cms to deliver a larger baby. 3cms is typically where an incompetent cervix opens to without contractions.

None of this is an exact science, and there are lots of unknowns involved in the process, but in general IC is a condition which oresents silently and between 16-26wks. To hold to and beyond that point means it probably will continue to do so.

Hard to explain but hope that makes sense xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Day - don't assume that honey, I had lots of 'contractions' towards the end, babies showed no signs of coming before 38wks :) You can 'gear up' for the main event like this for weeks before it happens - especially with twins xxx


----------



## jadey_fae

lizzie, thanks for that post! If u have a stitch already and u have funnelled to it but are still pregnant at 26 weeks does that also bode well for carrying to near term? Or only if your cervix have held by them self without help from a stitch?


----------



## lizziedripping

No Jadey, stitch or not getting to 26wks and funneling to the stitch with no further changes is a very good sign. If the stitch holds beyond that point then it will likely continue to do so unless you have other pregnancy issues which predispose you to ptl that is :) xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

lizziedripping said:


> No Jadey, stitch or not getting to 26wks and funneling to the stitch with no further changes is a very good sign. If the stitch holds beyond that point then it will likely continue to do so unless you have other pregnancy issues which predispose you to ptl that is :) xx

Ooh Im glad i read this! Good question jadey,

I hope my stitch continues to hold now iv made it to 26weeks :) I'm still not happy though until I reach 28weeks :) I would like to know what my cervix is doing at the minute but don't want to know because Ill be scared if its had a drastic change from last time, fingers crossed its still long and closed. 

Lizzie your the person who has given me so much hope through this pregnancy, especially with you carrying twins funnelling to the stitch then going past stitch removal! Everything you wrote to me that was reassuring I screen shot so I can read it when I fly into a panic. It calms me down and make sme have a positive mind set, especially helpful in the times when I was on the verge of losing the plot with worry lol! You should write a book :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Thanks, Lizzie. It seems like this is something that is always on my mind, especially now that I'm having to come off of my birth control (due to many bad physical reactions to all 3 that I have tried) and I am so scared of what will happen in my next pregnancy (which I hope is in the far future!). I didn't know what contractions felt like in the beginning, but looking back, I recognize contractions happening at 17 weeks, along with back pain. When I was first checked at 18 weeks, my cervix was already down to 2.2cm. I had a really stressful time from 16-18 weeks and I always wonder if that stress caused contractions, which caused my cervix to change, or if my cervix started changing early and that caused contractions.

I want to be able to get the best possible care in my next pregnancy, but I feel like that can't happen if I don't know what caused all of my problems.

And of course we're planning on having a nice, big gap between T&B and our next baby (or babies, as OH says. he thinks we get twin boys next, which only stresses me more, because I know it's possible!) but you know it's impossible not to worry about things like this.

I know that no matter when my next pregnancy happens, I won't be able to be on bed rest. Not with two little ones to take care of already, OH working full time, and no family near that would help us. So I feel like if I need a stitch, I need to get it early, before I start having problems, but what if I don't have IC, just PTL, and the stitch irritates things and brings on the PTL?

I am very hopeful for a singleton pregnancy. I think that would be way less stressful for me. My body has already carried twins to almost-30 weeks. At 27 weeks, I was measuring 45 weeks. So surely one baby will be just fine. I hope.

I worry too much. :nope: Sorry for going on and on.


In other news! T&B have started holding their own teethers and bringing toys up to their mouths to chew on! They still don't grab for them, but if I put the toy/teether into their hands, they'll hold onto it. Britton has also started "talking". She's been saying "ahh" quietly for 2 or 3 days, but yesterday she found her voice and just EXPLODED. Lots of noise, loud screeches, and so on. It was SO cute. :cloud9:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Shelby after having my daughter at 29weeks the hospital didn't even think about me having cervical problems, they just put it down to spontaneous preterm labour. I never thought much of it after that, just that my body went into labour too early and in my second pregnancy no special care plan was made, i was under a consultant and classed as high risk for preterm labour but the only thing they did was offer me more scans which I never got to have as I gave birth at 22weeks. 

It was only then that they realised that I DO actually have trouble with my cervix, which is unfortunate that I had to lose my little boy to find this out. 

I think in your next pregnancy the key would be not to brush off incompetent Cervix as your problems might have started earlier than normal IC as you was carrying twins and your cervix is even weak in the second pregnancy (that's if you do have it)

I would certainly ask for close monitoring next time or even try and have a talk with an OB before you plan on becoming pregnant to discuss options for your care? And if it's likely to be IC ? 

That's what I did. I had a talk with mY consultant and drew up a care plan I was happy with before becoming pregnant again, just some had peace of mind before becoming pregnant again :)

I know that question was for lizzie but that's my advice from my personal experience :) hope it might help a little


----------



## monro84

CW--Some days I can bairly get past one bottle of watter but I have been managing to get 3 or 4 bottles on average and each is about 16 oz. I have gotten through 6 to 8 before but that does not happen often. I also started drinking white grape fruit juice in the evening. It has helped the BH alot. I have a scale that tells you your water % but for the past 3 wks except for 1 day I have weighted my self about 10 times and all times but 1 it was under 50% one time it was even 40 and it says that for women if your under 50% then your dehydrated.


----------



## jadey_fae

lizziedripping said:


> No Jadey, stitch or not getting to 26wks and funneling to the stitch with no further changes is a very good sign. If the stitch holds beyond that point then it will likely continue to do so unless you have other pregnancy issues which predispose you to ptl that is :) xx

Thanks Lizzie. That's reassuring. I always thought the heavier baby got the more likely he stitch would be to fail. Esp if u were funnelled to the stitch. 

If only our doctors knew as much or were happy to explain as much as you! 

:flower:


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle 3 said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> No Jadey, stitch or not getting to 26wks and funneling to the stitch with no further changes is a very good sign. If the stitch holds beyond that point then it will likely continue to do so unless you have other pregnancy issues which predispose you to ptl that is :) xx
> 
> Ooh Im glad i read this! Good question jadey,
> 
> I hope my stitch continues to hold now iv made it to 26weeks :) I'm still not happy though until I reach 28weeks :) I would like to know what my cervix is doing at the minute but don't want to know because Ill be scared if its had a drastic change from last time, fingers crossed its still long and closed.
> 
> Lizzie your the person who has given me so much hope through this pregnancy, especially with you carrying twins funnelling to the stitch then going past stitch removal! Everything you wrote to me that was reassuring I screen shot so I can read it when I fly into a panic. It calms me down and make sme have a positive mind set, especially helpful in the times when I was on the verge of losing the plot with worry lol! You should write a book :)Click to expand...

I feel the same way about wanting to know what my cervix are up 2 but at the same time am too scared to know. Mine were pretty bad at the point of getting the stitch

I also save some of Lizzie's posts! LOL


----------



## lizziedripping

Shelby - it is entirely possible (and in fact more likely than not) that your issues were twin related and if you were to carry a singleton, you wouldn't experience the same issues hun. Twins run the risk of delivering early anyway for all kinds of reasons and just because there are two babies - also, there is a greater risk of twin-related IC, again relatively common and purely because of all the extra stretching that twins bring. In such cases those same ladies who have lost twins go on to carry one baby to term just fine. We are simply not designed as humans to carry two babies. I would have lost the boys at around 16/18wks, whereas I'd probably manage a singleton til around 23wks without a stitch. 

It's wise to think ahead and plan for close monitoring in any future pregnancies hun, but since you staggered without a stitch to 29wks with the girls then there's every chance you'll do just fine with one baby. I would love another one, and take great confidence from the fact that I managed the boys (albeit with a stitch) to term. 16Ibs of baby is a whole different ball game to 9/10Ibs, especially when you factor in an extra placenta and amniotic sac too - singleton pregnancy is a cervical breeze in comparison lol. 

Xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks Jadey and Twinkle, just glad I'm able to help :) It's why I'm so keen to share my story because if a stitch can support two larger than average babies, then it more than has the potential to work for everyone. I still can't believe I made it to 38wks but thankfully I did and you guys can too :hugs:

Hoping to get a blog up and running where I can post everything as a permanent record for IC/twin/pregnant ladies. Just need to find myself a few spare hours............who am I kidding lol :rofl:


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadey, the larger the weight the greater the theoretical risk is of the stitch failing BUT the fact still remains that if you make it with only funneling to 28wks, then the chances are you'll go several weeks beyond that. Beyond that ptl is still a risk for other unrelated reasons, but IC-wise the outlook is excellent xx


----------



## Craigswife

I had the call from the hospital today about my measles immunity. Thankfully I am immune which is a relief, so now need to find something else to worry about, lol!!!
The last couple of days I've had a really comfy bump, I feel really well and although I try and sit down lots, I don't feel I need to as there's no pressure etc. This seems crazy considering the baby is getting bigger you would think the pressure and discomfort would increase???


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW happy to hear your immune :) one less worry for you also glad to hear that your not feeling much pressure either :) your sailing along, finges crossed it Carrys on this way for you. I have my ok days and my not so ok days.. Today's a not so ok day.. I feel all achey and the baby is really low causing sharp pains in my lady region when he moves. I feel like you when you say you don't need to rest as much. v been trying to but havnt felt the need to rest as much as he sort of gets wedged even lower when im resting and that's when i ache even more, think he has more room to swim about when I'm stood up so it feels better. Im also wondering If i am going through a growth spurt as my ribs are all achey too


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, ribs, yes I've been having that. I find if I lay down for long periods of time my ribs really ache. I often wake at night with achy ribs and hips. I remember the achy hips from my last pregnancy, but not ribs too. I wonder why our ribs hurt, it's only a recent thing with me.


----------



## 25weeker

Shelby - I was 5cm dilated at 21 weeks with membranes bulging with my twin pregnancy. After 5 days of not going into labour they put a stitch in. Unfortunately I got an infection which triggered my labour. My consultant said there was 3 possible reasons for mine IC, infection or just a twin pregnancy.

I will be 23 weeks on Sunday with a singleton and so far my cervix has remained a good length and all swabs have been clear so it is looking like it happened because it was a twin pregnancy.


----------



## sunnylove

:( Got my weekly check up. I got my cerclage 9 days ago when my cervix was measuring at 0.9. Had a transvaginal ultrasound today and cervix has shortened to between 0.4-0.7. I am also having funneling now too (I had none before). They also noticed biofilm in the sac which could be an infection/inflammation. But sometimes it goes away so we'll see about that. Am on strict bed rest now, not hospitalized yet, but doc said I have that option if I want it. To say the least we are upset. :(


----------



## jadey_fae

Sorry sunnylove :( In a way I am glad they said they wouldn't scan me after the stitch. It would just cause me worry. Be strong I had a lot of funnelling 3 weeks ago. It shouldn't go past your stitch. Remember the stuff they use to stitch you is like 5mm wide! (It's strong) There are plenty of girls on here that have got beyond viability with a CL like yours. Thinking of you.


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry to hear that Sunny :( The length and funneling by themsleves aren't huge cause for concern hun because thats to be expected with an incompetent cervix. In an ideal world a stitch should be placed before cervical changes to try to prevent infection and further shortening BUT even when an emergency stitch is the only option, a cervix can be 'rescued' and any chnages reversed. There are no guarantees, but I have seen many many ladies pull back from far worse cervical scenarios and go to term. Keeping fingers crossed sweet. Drink water and rest, this isn't over yet :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

Sorry to hear sunny continue to rest and like Lizzie said drink lots of water. I've had a good amount of funneling since week 20 and cl from 1.6 to 3.4, usually around 2. I had an elective stitch, but still the.Dr said that is why the stitch is placed. He has done 5 stitches in the the last 6 months, all women got to past 35 weeks including me now  
Sending you hugs, and lots of positive vibes hun


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone
Lizzie I have a question I'm 35 weeks and just started having the sharp stabbing shooting pains into my vagina once in a while. Haven't had a anything going on besides. Is it something I should worry about. Thanks


----------



## lizziedripping

Probably not TLM. At this stage I was crippled in agony from the extreme cervical/stitch needling pains, especially at night. One twin was breech and low, as the babies got bigger the pressure from him increased and all the kicks were low down in my cervix. As your baby engages and prepares to be born you will have increasing amounts of pressure and pain down below. With something like a stitch pulling against your internal organs it's inevitable hun. If the stitch were tearing or giving way you'd likely have some bleeding and start to experience new and unusual symptoms. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies I have started to increase my activities I don't go anywhere but now making breakfast sitting I just felt caged. In my bedroom all day my husband and mom would not let me leave unless bathroom. Do think think this ok my house has no stairs just to basement which I haven't been down in 6 months


----------



## ShelbyLC

Day, I think it's perfectly fine that you are moving around more. It's actually probably good for you! Just listen to your body. If you start having contractions or pain, sit down. But enjoy a bit of freedom and fresh air. You've definitely earned it. :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Agree with Shelby hun, if it feels ok to move around then do :) I didn't so continued pretty much on full rest til 37wks - that said I probably moved around more than you anyway because I had the two oldest to take care of. Rest for me meant full time lying down after preparing breakfast, then up to make tea and bath kids, then rest again til the following morning. On that regime I made it to term ;) xx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladies I haven't walked even to my kitchen in months it felt good to cook lol never thought I would say that


----------



## sunnylove

Thanks ladies. I just feel like when people say their CL is 2 centimeters, that's long!!! Mine is possibly only .4 :( at 21 weeks its really worrisome :(


----------



## DAYDAY24

Sunny mine was .7 with twins at week 19


----------



## Twinkle 3

I'm starting to think my days/weeks are numbered due to the pressure in my bum today, I'm all achey and the pressure is concerning. Hoping to make it to 28weeks.

CW when was your little boy born? Was he 28weeks and what was his journey like in the hospital?


----------



## jadey_fae

TLM21 said:


> hello everyone
> Lizzie I have a question I'm 35 weeks and just started having the sharp stabbing shooting pains into my vagina once in a while. Haven't had a anything going on besides. Is it something I should worry about. Thanks

 I get this too


----------



## jadey_fae

Im having cranps very low in my uterus today. Freaking me out some. I have been moving around a lot too. I don't leave the house but I have two sets of stairs to the bathroom and Im up to make breakfast and play with my girl for a bit. Too much? I am so confused bcoS the doc said carry on as norm but my mw said to rest?


----------



## ShelbyLC

jadey_fae said:


> Im having cranps very low in my uterus today. Freaking me out some. I have been moving around a lot too. I don't leave the house but I have two sets of stairs to the bathroom and Im up to make breakfast and play with my girl for a bit. Too much? I am so confused bcoS the doc said carry on as norm but my mw said to rest?

I think when you're getting mixed advice, the best thing to do is whatever feels right. If it makes you feel any better, I had period-like cramps from the time I conceived to the time I delivered. My doctor said cramps are normal, it's just the uterus stretching. However - she did also say that while cramps can be normal, when you have cervix issues, it could mean you need to get checked out. But usually it's fine.

If you feel the need to get checked, don't hesitate.

Also, you have a daughter you have to take care of. It's going to be damn near impossible for you to be completely immobile. Take everything day by day. If you have one really active day, make the next day a resting day to recover. Listen to your body. :flower:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Completely OT, but Britton just rolled over for the first time!! :happydance:

I know that's a normal baby thing, but it's so great to see my little preemies getting big and strong and hitting milestones :cloud9:


----------



## jadey_fae

ShelbyLC said:


> Completely OT, but Britton just rolled over for the first time!! :happydance:
> 
> I know that's a normal baby thing, but it's so great to see my little preemies getting big and strong and hitting milestones :cloud9:

Aaaaww... Thats great! :happydance:


----------



## TLM21

Shelby it's so cool to read about the girls progress, always thanks for sharing, it's so exciting. 
Jadey I had read that it.could be round ligaments stretching, but wasn't sure if at 35 weeks, but maybe doing some late stretching to.accommodate the growing baby. So.many aches and pains I dt even knew existed. I don't know if I told you before but when I get cramps and I did this morning, I start drinking lots.of water, like 40 or 60 ounces in an hour or so, it.does help.that it's very hot and humid, but it definetely eases the cramps. if you do feel you should get checked put by all means do. 
I'm closely watching the tickers and you will be past 24 before you know it. Hugs


----------



## TLM21

Sorry about the misspells, not a big fan of auto correct...


----------



## jadey_fae

I now 3 pints of water next to the bed :) If I am still cramping in a couple of hours I will get checked I think. It's freaking me out.


----------



## TLM21

Good  , keep us posted. praying for you to feel better


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, I think you're probably doing the right thing, rest and drink plenty of water and see how you feel. There's no harm in getting checked out though if it persists. I plan my days on how I feel, some days I rest more than others. I always go with how my body feels. 

Twinkle, my gorgeous little boy was born at 28+3 and weighed 2lb 13oz, so a good size. I had steriods at 26wks so that helped. He was ventilated for a bit, then onto CPAP, then on low flow oxygen. All in all he was in hospital for 7wks. He's great now 
A good friend of mine had prems her first at 26+1 and her 2nd baby at 27+1. Both her children are fine now.
Sorry you're struggling today :-( when is your next scan on your cervix?


----------



## 25weeker

Jadey I hope the pains ease up soon for you.

Twinkle at this point every day makes a big difference and you are now 2 weeks past 24 weeks so I will keep everything crossed you get another few weeks further.

I took Holly to a 4th birthday party today. The parents do it to raise money for cot death in memory of the wee girls twin sister so there was 60 children and I was standing for about 2 hours. I have come home with lots of aches so basically have lay down since. I also had some dizziness this evening which was horrible but thankfully didn't last long. Probably from my low blood pressure though. I am 23 weeks tomorrow so 17 days left to get past my girls gestation.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies I think I just lost part or all mucus plug it was thick and slimy no blood haven't had any discharge really during this pregnancy so assuming thats what it is have doc appt mon. Doc last week told me to go to hospital if water breaks or constant contractions


----------



## ShelbyLC

Don't worry, Day, it's completely normal to lose part or all of your mucus plug at any point in pregnancy. It regenerates itself so it really doesn't have to mean labor is imminent. It could, of course, but try not to stress yourself about it too much. :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks Shelby im not really worried because I know they will be ok. Just kinda scared of labor process


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey hope your feeling better today,I had the conflicting advice too, my consultant said don't rest carry on normal life, then after speaking to my midwife about the aches and pains I get she said if they go when you rest then rest. Then I told my consultant at my last check up about resting because I feel better and he said rest if it makes you feel better but the stitch will surprise you. I didn't completely rest all day long I still walked up and down stairs to use the toilet.. My daughters a typical 4yr old aswel and I would just get downstairs and she would send me back up for somthing like a toy or she would ask to use the toilet so I would have to go all the way back up stairs. Just try to take it easy and get checked if your worrying about your symptoms. I have been to the hospital so many times when I was worried to get checked.. But like CW says always go on your body. Today mines achey so I will be resting more.

CW your little boy was a great weight,nice to hear he did well. Also it's comforting to know that your friends premmies did well at an even younger gestation. I never thought I would be scared to have a baby early again, as you know my little girl was a 29weeker and after having a 22weeker I thought any gestation after 24weeks is brilliant but when you realise that you could actually have another baby early it is quite scary. I just need to hang on until 28weeks (I know iv said this a million times lol) I just feel like I'm not going to get to term that's all and I'm expecting a prem baby due to the symptoms I'm having.
I down have any more cervical scans but going to ask my midwife when I see her tomorow if I can get one soon to see what's going on.
Congratulations on 28weeks :) tickers moving fast now :)

Thankyou 25weeker, got my fingers crossed for you aswel. Not to jinx anything but you seem to be doing well with your cervical measurements and I hope it continues for you

Hope everyone else is ok. Tlm and day not far for you two to go now :)


----------



## Craigswife

Hi ladies, I decided today there's an up side to all this resting, especially on beautiful days like today! I'm sat in a comfy chair in the garden soaking up a bit of sun watching my lovely hubbie and gorgeous little boy do some gardening. Lovely . So I finally reach 28wks, it's a good place to be although just like when I hit 24wks I've moved my goal again! I'm now aiming for 30, the point where my sister had her little one. She did brilliantly. 
I'm feeling a bit of low pressure today, but fine otherwise so trying not to over think it! I'm guessing its baby's position??

Twinkle, how did your little one do at 29wks, did she need much support? 
How are you feeling today, I hope the pressure has eased. 
I know what you mean about 4yr olds! My son has me up and done every 5 minutes wanting something, a drink, a toy, the toilet etc...

Jadey, how are your cramps today? I hope they've settled down. Did you get checked out? 

Day, I didn't lose my plug last time, it must of happened during birth?? So I wouldn't know what it looked like! You're at a good gestation, so your little ones should be fine if they decide to come sooner rather than later! 

25wker, hope you feel better after a rest, sometimes I've felt really achy after standing for too long, it's a horrible feeling and always worried me too. I hope your dizziness has gone to, that's probably blood pressure related. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok today xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

CW CONGRATS ON 28 Weeks


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW your day sounds lovely :) I'm sat inside making wooden spoon people lol

My little girl did quite well to be honest at 29weeks she was 2lb 12 and came too fast so there was no time for steroids, she was never on the vent and was straight on Cpap but only for a day. Then she was breathing all by herself, she suffered quite a lot with jaundice and was forever on and off the uv lights. There was times when she scared me when she stopped breathing and needed stimulation and she was on the verge of a blood transfusion but she ended up not needing it in the end. She suffered with anaemia and mild RDS but she did ok and was home within 6weeks.

I'm feeling a little better today thankyou, the pressure is still there and im getting more aches in my lady region but I'm hoping I can power through and go for a few more weeks. I just don't feel confident that I'll make stitch removal so I'm on the look out now for the signs of labour. Hoping it isn't any time soon


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks everyone for your advice. I managed to fall asleep and in the morn they wern't as bad. Still been crampy today in my low bk and hip but it's mainly one sided which I think is a good sign? Maybe my uterus growing or mild spd. If it was both sides I think I would be more worried.


----------



## jadey_fae

25weeker said:


> Jadey I hope the pains ease up soon for you.
> 
> Twinkle at this point every day makes a big difference and you are now 2 weeks past 24 weeks so I will keep everything crossed you get another few weeks further.
> 
> I took Holly to a 4th birthday partvy today. The parents do it to raise money for cot death in memory of the wee girls twin sister so there was 60 children and I was standing for about 2 hours. I have come home with lots of aches so basically have lay down since. I also had some dizziness this evening which was horrible but thankfully didn't last long. Probably from my low blood pressure though. I am 23 weeks tomorrow so 17 days left to get past my girls gestation.

Well done for getting out to the party! Hope u are feeling less achey today. Not long now til V day for you! :)


----------



## jadey_fae

DAYDAY24 said:


> Ladies I think I just lost part or all mucus plug it was thick and slimy no blood haven't had any discharge really during this pregnancy so assuming thats what it is have doc appt mon. Doc last week told me to go to hospital if water breaks or constant contractions

Dont worry. I've been loosing bits of mine since 12 weeks. It should regenerate.


----------



## jadey_fae

Craigswife said:


> Hi ladies, I decided today there's an up side to all this resting, especially on beautiful days like today! I'm sat in a comfy chair in the garden soaking up a bit of sun watching my lovely hubbie and gorgeous little boy do some gardening. Lovely . So I finally reach 28wks, it's a good place to be although just like when I hit 24wks I've moved my goal again! I'm now aiming for 30, the point where my sister had her little one. She did brilliantly.
> I'm feeling a bit of low pressure today, but fine otherwise so trying not to over think it! I'm guessing its baby's position??
> 
> Twinkle, how did your little one do at 29wks, did she need much support?
> How are you feeling today, I hope the pressure has eased.
> I know what you mean about 4yr olds! My son has me up and done every 5 minutes wanting something, a drink, a toy, the toilet etc...
> 
> Jadey, how are your cramps today? I hope they've settled down. Did you get checked out?
> 
> Day, I didn't lose my plug last time, it must of happened during birth?? So I wouldn't know what it looked like! You're at a good gestation, so your little ones should be fine if they decide to come sooner rather than later!
> 
> 25wker, hope you feel better after a rest, sometimes I've felt really achy after standing for too long, it's a horrible feeling and always worried me too. I hope your dizziness has gone to, that's probably blood pressure related.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok today xxx

It's amazing what a bit of vit D can do for mind body and soul :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle 3 said:


> CW your day sounds lovely :) I'm sat inside making wooden spoon people lol
> 
> My little girl did quite well to be honest at 29weeks she was 2lb 12 and came too fast so there was no time for steroids, she was never on the vent and was straight on Cpap but only for a day. Then she was breathing all by herself, she suffered quite a lot with jaundice and was forever on and off the uv lights. There was times when she scared me when she stopped breathing and needed stimulation and she was on the verge of a blood transfusion but she ended up not needing it in the end. She suffered with anaemia and mild RDS but she did ok and was home within 6weeks.
> 
> I'm feeling a little better today thankyou, the pressure is still there and im getting more aches in my lady region but I'm hoping I can power through and go for a few more weeks. I just don't feel confident that I'll make stitch removal so I'm on the look out now for the signs of labour. Hoping it isn't any time soon


Yey for spoon people! I think u will go way past 28 weeks. Whats the pressure like? Is it a constant or more on and off?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey the pressure is a constant feeling in my bum, nothing to severe but it's noticeable especially more when I lay down, I'm really achey down there aswel and heavy so think I may go into labour before the stitch removal, just hoping I have a few more weeks left then I'll be happy although it would be nice to go to term but we will see what happens


----------



## Gwenylovey

Jadey, glad you are feeling better! The one sidedness of the discomfort would reassure me as well.


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, that doesn't sound too worrying, like you say if its only one sided then it shouldn't indicate much more than perhaps stretching and growing. I'm glad it's not so bad today x

Twinkle, spoon people, how cute! My son is a proper boy and prefers mud, dirt and diggers. I've tried to inspire him with art and crafts but he's not his thing, shame coz I like doing it, lol! I'm gulag your pressure isn't too bad, I've got a feeling you'll go much further, we're all behind you! Your little girl sounds like she did well too. my little one was on and off the lamp too, he had meds for a PDA, which was successful. He had the usual prem stuff like small brain bleeds, bradys etc. 
If you think you carried your daughter to 29wks without a stitch then with the added bonus of a stitch this time should mean you'll carry this baby much further. 

I had a lovely afternoon in the garden and feel nice and glowing from being out in the sun. I'm focused on getting to Weds which will be my sons gestation. 
It's funny because before I'd find rest really helped me with aches and pains but now I'm finding that sitting or laying for long makes me achy??? I wake up feeling like an old lady and not particularly refreshed.


----------



## TLM21

Jadey I'm glad you are feeling better. Thought about you later on when I had cramps, thought it could 've contractions but it was more like constant pain, thank God today it has settled. As I was drinking lots of water and it help, but I was still achy, thinking it's alL stretching in preparation. I still get a little nervous...
Cw congrats on 28 weeks, your day sounded lovely, I thought about sitting in the sun, but sometimes when I sit my lower back kills me, but I truly miss the sun!
Twinkle still thinking you will go further hun.  
Gweny congrats on 23 weeks!
I think it is crazy how we all have to go through all this worrying and stress, and pains and aches, no doubt.in my mind we all come out of it way.stronger and borderline wonder women. 
hope everyone is having a decent day, hugs


----------



## faibel

Hi all,

Pleased to see everyone is well and still cooking. It's hard trying to remain on 'bedrest' when its so nice outside and the kids want to go out and about....but we will just have to cope. Feeling really guilty at the min for the girls.

Progesterone ladies - I have been using the supps rectally for a few weeks and its working out ok, no side effects. My consultant has now said to use them vaginally (stitch will be healed). Which is the best way? any additional benefits to using them either way? If its the same i'll prob continue as I am, less infection risks and no discharge...bonus!! My consultant just said shes never had anyone using them rect, so couldn't comment....great advice! I swear the ladies on here are more in the know !

Twinkle, CW - your tickers seem to be flying...can't wait until I'm at that point, fingers crossed!

Jadey - your getting there, 24 weeks is just around the corner!


----------



## Craigswife

Fabiel, I use the progesterone suppositories rectally, on advice of my OB. I haven't had any trouble with them at all and no side effects. My first pregnancy was IVF and I had to take them vaginally as part of the cycle but found them incredibly messy and lots of leakage this way. I think the seal is tighter rectally, lol!! 
I was thinking could you do bed rest outside on a sun lounger in the garden on days like today? That way you'd be able to enjoy the lovely weather and get your children outside too. Xx


----------



## faibel

CW - I think thats what we'll have to do, prob do us all good. Its hard on them because usually we'd be out, zoo, farm or beach etc. They don't understand I suppose but I hope they 'kinda' understand when we tell them! 

I used the supps vaginally with my second dd and it was really messy, this way is much better once you get passed the mental block of actually inserting it! Not sure why my dr hasn't heard of using it this way but its not the first issue with the uk drs!


----------



## jadey_fae

Craigswife I wske up like that too. OH finds it funny!
Twinkle I think ull get way past 30 weeks as u got so far without stitch before :)


----------



## sunnylove

Fabiel, I don't find inserting the progesterone messy at all...it's super easy vaginally. 

Been crampy the past 2 days. Low pressure and aches. Honestly think it has a lot to do with the cerclage and bed rest. Have only had 2 braxton hicks today!


----------



## TLM21

Sunnylove I'm glad only 2 BH today, sorry you've been feeling aches.

I just took a shower and shaved my legs and pinched a nerve twice in my back, seriously like it's not enough with the other pains and aches... So now I add shaving my legs to the list I depend on someone else... Trying to not get super frustrated... I guess at least I can take a shower, thank God.
Sorry for venting ladies... 

,


----------



## sunnylove

Any hope? Today I've had nonstop cramps that weren't that painful, just annoying. Later they turned more painful and felt just like menstrual cramps. (Doc said not to be too concerned unless the pain feels worse than my worse period cramps. They felt the same.) My cervix is measuring below 1 centimeter (last measurement was somewhere between .4 and .7) and have funneling too. I haven't noticed nearly as much tightening (BHs) today but the cramps are concerning ... Just feel blah.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Sunny I have had .7 since week 19 with twins u can do it


----------



## sunnylove

Wow really? With twins? Well that certainly gives me hope!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just rest get a bedside commode if you can do everything possible to do nothing lol


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Sunny, sorry you're still struggling hun. Those crampy tightenings are really frightening sweet so totally sympathise. I had them with the twins particularly before and after stitch and up to 27wks. I'm sure I must have had them after that too, but wasn't as scared by them. They can be normal and indicative of a stitch related irritable uterus, but. Just keep an eye on them as you are doing. If they grow more intense or frequent then get checked xxx

Faibel, the vaginal/rectal route for the suppositories is thought to be more effective because they're being delivered 'on site'. It's very ressuring that you're on them, they've had very good results :) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

I will be out of the country from Weds til Thurs 23rd ladies, so won't really get a chance to look in frequently. Will be thinking of you all my lovelies and praying for many more weeks of baking for our first/second trimies, and safe deliveries for those of you past 34wks - if it should happen whilst I'm away (Day, got everything crossed for you sweet, you're gonna be fine and I've a funny feeling you'll still be baking when I get back lol).

Will try to look in from time to time and please message me if there's anything you need :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW my daughter loves crafts, for her birthday I got her a big box of crafts so we are forever glueing and making things :) she's not really into mud or digging, when she's in the garden she likes to water the flowers and make daisy chains, she isnt very adventurous either,So very girly lol. I can't wait to have a boy to see how different girls and boys are, it will be nice to experience a typical boy who likes mud and digging :) 
I have also found that I wake up more achey, it's the rest that hurts me more, my hips kill when I wake up.

Tlm I hope I go further... When are you having your stitch removed ?

Sunnylove I have always had cramps and heavy feeling in my stomach. Hope your ok today.

Jadey I hope I make it to atleast 30weeks, I carried my daughter to 29weeks but only managed to carry my little boy to 22weeks so I know my cervix became really weak. I'd love for someone to just go into the future and tell me how far I will get this time so I can stop wondering and worrying. Im getting really agitated because I'm always sat thinking about how far I'm going to go, I'm forever counting down the days, looking at survival rates and I'm driving myself insane lol. Im also now worried about the birth, just trying to concentrate on enjoyin my pregnancy now and see what happens :)

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## lizziedripping

Thats so funny Twinkle cos in my house it's my girl who loves digging in the mud and the boys who positively hate it lol (apart from maybe Zach who is much more like his sister and Grandpa ;)) Until him I didn't know what it was like to have a 'boisterous boy' xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Lizzie I just and the idea of boys are slugs and snails and puppy dogs tails lol I think That theories wrong now after what you said :) I suppose every child has their own personality, it will be nice to see what this little boy is like.. I'm hoping he won't follow my little girl with being scared of things like climbing up the slide or going on the swing lol


----------



## TLM21

Hello.everyone
Twinkle the Dr said he will remove the stitch at 37 weeks, I have my weekly.appointment in a few hour so will see what he says. Looking forward to it, but also getting anxious about it, it never ends, lol. 
Oh and I promise that once 28 weeks pass, time will move quicker, you'll see


----------



## TLM21

Agi how are you? How.is the baby?


----------



## geordiemammy

Ok so I'm due to have the measurements don't on my cervix tomorrow the first ones I'm 15 + 4 and I've started bleeding could that be a sign cervix is opening x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi gm - not necessarily a sign your cervix is opening hun. Bleeding happens for lots of reasons so try not to worry :hugs: Have you had any other symptoms like increased pressure down below etc? Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lol thanks lizzie have doc appt later so hopefully will discuss labor and birth control lol


----------



## faibel

Hi Geodie,

I had bleeding with my second dd at 15 wks and it was nothing to worry about. To put your mind at rest maybe call the assessment unit and they will take a look. If it is something, better to be seen sooner rather than later. When I did have probs with my dd that I lost, I had spotting but other symptoms too, also I just knew something wasn't right, trust your instincts! Hope all ok x


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm there now waiting getting a few campy pains they think my waters may have gone I'm so sick this was my last try x


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just left doc stitch being removed at 36 weeks!!!


----------



## jadey_fae

thinking of you GM


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Just left doc stitch being removed at 36 weeks!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks Shelby doc said I can come off bedrest next week but husband not having it


----------



## faibel

GM - really sorry hun, thinking of you and I hope all ok x


----------



## AmyLouise89

ShelbyLC said:


> AmyLouise89 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't updated in forever ladies! Hope y'all ain't forgot me lol well I did NOT get a Dr Davis TAC but I DID get my pre-pregnancy TAC by a mfm here in Oklahoma. I'm happy, excited, nervous, scared & everything else in those catagories lol! I got my TAC last Monday April 22nd. Recovery was a little rough but well worth it. Today will be 11 days post op & I'm still a bit sore but getting around tons better. Going for follow up appt on Tuesday May 7th. Dr wants us to wait Til January before getting pregnant again so I figure ill quit birth control about October/November. I'm not to worried about waiting Til then cause I desperately want to lose a bunch of weight before getting preg again..I'm miserable! Lol I hope things are going great for all of y'all! :)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I've been thinking about you! I'm so glad you were able to get your TAC, that's so great. Have you changed doctors or did the MFM just do the cerclage because of having more experience?Click to expand...

Yes I found a MFM w/ more TAC surgery experience than my ob. I will still see both MFM & same OB during future pregnancies tho. :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

GM, thinking of you! Do you have a TVC? Hoping everything is fine & dr's are wrong about waters being gone. Don't lose hope & don't give up.


----------



## geordiemammy

Well after waiting ages the scanned me waters are intact baby looks good although placenta is a bit low and he isn't sure whether that's caused the bleed so back in 3 weeks for further scan no stitch needed at the mo cervix measured 37.7mm so he was pleased with that but again will check again in 3 weeks I'm pleased the cervix is long enough at the mo cause with the bleeding they would be unsure whether the stitch was the best option xxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thats great GM


----------



## faibel

GM - that's fab news, pleased all is well x


----------



## TLM21

GM awesome news, keep us posted. Hugs


----------



## karenh24

hey hope everyone is doing ok!
I had my scan today cervix is still the same no change and closed so won't need to see the consultant for another 3 weeks also checked on blood flow to the baby etc everything is going well :) x


----------



## jadey_fae

Karen and GM, thats great news!


----------



## Twinkle 3

GM great news :)

Ladies I have leaky boobs is this normal?


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hey guys, 

Twinkle leaky boobs is normal, its just your body knows what its doing it will hopefully settle down quickly when your body adjusts to the hormone level. 

update from us is Zach is doing fine, altho very stressed today coz they messed with him doing tests. 

Hes on 3litre high flow (possibly still 4 after they made his oxygen drop today but it should be 3), 20ml breast milk 2 hourly, brain scans show small bleed but its not gotten bigger so thats good, ROP tests ( are evil and made him destat today, not looking forward to the next one in 2 weeks) came back all clear, hes started trying to suck a breast and will latch :) so so far all good. 

I keep reading but don't have much time to reply, so hope you are all well, If you want my advise on anything pm me incase i miss your post x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sweet it's nice to hear from you :) I keep wondering how zach is doing, so happy he's doing well and hopefully he will be home with you soon and the hospital will be a distant memory for you :) 

Also glad the leakage of the boobs is normal. I am still paranoid about every little thing lol


----------



## 25weeker

Sweet - the doctors advised me not to be there for the eye tests so I never did. I hovered outside until they were done. Glad Zach is doing well xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

25 weeker we weren't in for the eye tests i was off expressing got back into the nursery as he'd gone back to nurses round him and the doctors assessing him after they upped his high flow to 5l, and had aspirated his mouth coz he'd de stated and thrown up :(, apparently he was fine during the actual tested he'd just gone down and reacted badly once he was back in his incubator. Hoping it was just he'd shocked himself throwing up, and it's a small blip, he was back down to 4l when we left and he was settled when we phoned earlier.


----------



## Craigswife

Karen and GM, that's good news from you both. 

Sweet, the eye test is horrid, my little one ended up having it done twice because they lost the results from the first one, i was really cross! It's really distressing for them, poor little Zac, hope he soon settles again. 

Twinkle, I've had a bit of leakage too, I've read it's normal

As for me, tomorrow is the gestation I had my son, so not sure how I feel about it really, pleased I suppose but also a bit nervous. I've got my first growth scan in the morning and see my OB again. I'm hoping all will be ok, I will ask them to look for funnelling too. So fingers crossed all will be ok. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day xx


----------



## shanny

Hope everyone is Ok??

been away for weekend.kids had a fab time...................saw midwife today have another bladder infection.......back on antibiotics again and need to drink more!!!


----------



## sunnylove

Had a pretty good appt today. Went in early because of really bad cramping. Cervix hasn't really changed though, and the lowest possible measurement went from .3 to .5 (highest measurement in range is still .7 though). Still funneling but no dilation, and doc thinks a lot of the cramping is probably bed rest induced. Baby is head down which is kind of freaky though. Next appt isn't going to be for 10 more days (yay!) Going to be a very anxious induced appt though...


----------



## 25weeker

Sweet - sounds like it was the eye test that done it. I remember they used to preempt it when they started doing the eye tests and would up the oxygen as a precaution.

Sunnylove - when my stitch went in last time at 21 weeks both my girls were head down. By 25 weeks when they were born my first twin was breech and my second was head down so still plenty of room there to go into many positions.


----------



## jadey_fae

Sunny, glad that ur cervix haven't got much worse and are still closed. My boy has also been head down and very low at every scan.

Twinkle, the leakyness is normal. I get this too :)

Craigwife. It must be nerve wracking being at the same gestation today. Good luck with your growth scan. Hopefully it will reassure you a bit and today will be over before u know it. X


----------



## jadey_fae

I can't sleep! Keep having nightmares about ghosts etc?!

I have my appoint with the doc on Thurs. I will be 23 weeks and was thinking about asking him steroids. Any advice? Do u think this is the right thing to do and should I also ask for a scan of my cervix, to check the stitch I had 3 weeks ago?


----------



## Twinkle 3

cw you are doing brilliantly by getting this far, i think hitting the milestone of where you got last time is hard as your half expecting for it all to happen again. i was amazed that i reached further than my last pregnancy but now i feel i have to reach further than my first pregnancy :)
I hope your scan and appointment goes well. which im sure it will :)

Sunnylove bedrest made me all crampy and achey. happy to hear you had a good appointment and theres no dialation :) my little boy gas been head down since 18weeks and hes still head down now! It freaks me out as i have been paranoid that hes trying to be born soon.

Jadey i would deffinetly ask about steroids to be given at 24weeks and see what response you get. i was so relieved when i got them into my system. i personally wouldnt ask for your stitch to be checked..only if you are having sypmtoms that could indicate a change, if there was a change it will only worry you even more but then again if all is fine it will offer you peace of mind..so bit of a 50/50 situation that could happen.. thats only my opinion though :) im sure your consultant will guide you in the right direction. i had cervical length scans for peace of mind but i worried so much after that i had caused an infection or a change to my cervix so the peace of mind didnt last very long lol x


----------



## Agiboma

@sweet the eye test is horrid my son never took it well, he often had spells after the procedure


----------



## Craigswife

Hi ladies. So I had my growth scan this morning, it was lovely seeing baby again. The sonographer commented that it had a lovely chubby tummy, which made me smile. They estimated its weight at 3lb 3oz, so a bit heavier than my son who was born at my gestation today! I asked how my cervix was looking and if she could see funnelling, she said baby's head down but she couldn't see anything, she didn't seem worried so taking that as a good sign! 
We saw the dr and there wasn't really much we discussed, it wasn't my usual dr but he seemed nice enough and happy with everything. They said they'll do another scan at 32 weeks. 
I'm really relieved to have made it this far and feel now we can start preparing. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife that's brilliant news :) he is a brilliant weight, happy everything's going to plan for you. I had my midwife come today, she's felt the position of the baby and mine is still head down aswel. The hospital or midwifes have never been concerned about it. Did they say your baby was big for 28weeks? Had my belly measured today and the midwife commented how big it was measuring, she said the baby felt big and when we have plotted on the graph mine is saying an estimated weight of 3lb 1 which I think is big for 27weeks which I will be tomorrow. So now I want a growth scan lol


----------



## Craigswife

I asked her if it was an ok weight, she said they all grow at different rates, but said it was within the normal range. I asked her if the chubby tummy was a concern and she said not if its in proportion with the head, which it was. 
Your measuring a good size for 27wks! You must feel relieved to have got to 27 and only be a week off the magical 28wk mark! I definitely don't feel as scared and terrified as I did 4-6wks ago, you must feel the same. 

After the scan we had a little wander round the shops and I actually felt fine, no aches, no pains at all. I wanted to treat myself to something, but couldn't see anything I liked, lol, typical! I ended up buying my son some summer clothes. It felt really good to do normal stuff!

I'm still going to rest lots but not be afraid to do things so much now, I'll balance what I do and listen to my body. I'm only planning on working until the end of the month, my OB wants me to start maternity leave at 32wks. Fingers crossed I get to that point! X


----------



## Twinkle 3

It's better for them to be a bit bigger i think especially when there is a risk of preterm birth :) I feel a lot better now I'm approaching 28weeks soon, 100times more content and have the feeling that things might actually work out for me this time, fingers crossed they do.
Iv just started Allowing myself to buy baby things aswel. I just can't wait until he is here safe and sound then I can stop the worrying. I'm scared he's been head down so long now that his head might have got wedged as he's been low since 18weeks and hasn't moved out of that position so hoping he isn't stuck (don't know if that's possible)

It's nice to feel more content and slightly back to normal isn't it :) your a typical mum always buying things for your children than yourself lol.. I'm the same. Apart from I'm on the look out now for Nnew nightie to give birth in, can't seem to find one anywhere

It's good that you don't feel aches or pains when your out and about, i get a heavy feeling and the bottom of my stomach feels hard, so think I might induce Braxton hicks when I'm on the move. My midwife said as long as I am not in agony then it's ok... Forgot to mention to her aswel that i can feel my stitch sort of hurting when I am on my feet along time.

I'm hoping to make 32 weeks but I cant seem me making it, I think I'm going to give way when I hit 30weeks, well that's if I make that lol.

It's strange isn't it knowing your baby can come any time soon and you don't know how long you have got left. I'm finding it really weird as I half expected him to be here by now and I'm so relieved he isn't but I sit and wonder everyday when he will be and how far I will get, I hate not knowing things as I like to plan ahead, hopefully I have atleast another month or two :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies I get my stitch removed in two weeks my doc seems to think my babies will come then. Since his head is so low do you think they will be born then?


----------



## jadey_fae

It's definitely better when they are bigger if there is a chance of early delivery! I worry about this as my little girl was so small even at term she was under 5lbs. I was growth scans all the way through and will with this one too.
So exciting that u both started buying things!
Twinkle, my boy has always been head down and low too. The doc and the mw never seem worried. I know what u mean about the stitch hurting when u have been standing I also get that and my belly at the bottom is always rock hard. LOL

Any tips on how to ask the doc for steroids tomorrow? I am not very good at being assertive and don't think they will offer them to me as I really had to fight for the CL scans!


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, I would just say as you're at risk from preterm delivery you would like to have them. The fact they've given you a stitch I'd be very surprised if they didn't offer them to you anyway. Everyone I've known that has had a stitch has had steroids. You must be pleased you're only a week away from 24wks, that's the turning point, things start to become easier from that point. Your doing really well, hang in there 

Twinkle, I'm the same, trying to find a nightie for my hospital bag. I don't want a frumpy old lady kind of nightie but on the other hand I don't want something that looks like its to be worn in the playboy mansion, lol! 

Day, that's exciting your stitch is coming out in 2 weeks! I've wondered whether labour happens quickly once the stitch has gone because there's nothing to hold the cervix tight anymore. Sorry I can't offer any advice though.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey just say with you funneling and having an emergency stitch you would feel more content with steroids in your system so if your baby tries to come early you know the steroids would be help him/her greatly and you don't want to risk the baby coming and not having chance/time for steroids. Just express your worries but don't let them just brush you off. Sometimes some medical staff are like that, also have a browse on the Internet and see if you can find anything that can back up your reasons for wanting steroids, there's plenty on the net. Hope it goes well for you


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Twinkle, I'm the same, trying to find a nightie for my hospital bag. I don't want a frumpy old lady kind of nightie but on the other hand I don't want something that looks like its to be worn in the playboy mansion, lol!

This made me chuckle :haha: I know what you mean though, it's either one end of the scale or another, I can't find one I like


----------



## shanny

Day - When I had my last 2 stitches removed at about 37 weeks they kept me in for observations for a while to see if anything happened -- it did not !!! But it might as removal obviously impacts the area and I wasnot expecting twins.............its exciting though i relaxed even more after removal as i was always worried about the baby coming and the sticth being still in and being a long way from hopsital................never happened was always induced anywya.......going for the perfect birth this time LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!..


----------



## monro84

I went to dr today. Passed gd test had a crevical scan today however from what I learned on here after the stitch it is irrelivent but apparently it has shortened drom 2.5cm to 2cm in 5 wks which I thought was pretty good but he asked if I had shots yet and I was like u mean steroids no I have not so he had me get one today and one tomorrow. I asked about funneling and he said I started funneling before the stitch and that's what its for to keep it closed so I take it it was funneled to stitch :shrug: on US it didn't look like it was all the way to it but close. He is still head down been that away since 21 wks apparently. I was measuring 28cm so right on. He did seem like he was worried I would not make it to term but he did not say anything he just said that there is no medicine he can give me to prevent me from going into preterm labor. He said to come back next week and he scheduled me for another scan but not sure if it is crevical or growth he didn't mention anything about either. :shrug:

Idk from what I have told yall what are your opinions.


----------



## TLM21

Monro I've had funneling since weel 20. I've also had measurements around 2 for a while now. oh ABMs my uterus it's heart shaped and I guess there could be a chance for preterm labo, but I am 36 weeks now (on Friday by dr's estimate) so I truly think I can make it to stitch removal at 37 weeks. So stay positive, time will start flying now,


----------



## Twinkle 3

I woke up in the middle of the night by some terrible pains, sort of like a cramping but more like a muscle cramp/spasm across the middle of my bump, it lasted quite a while and kept coming and going. Was sort of starting at one side then spreading across my bump getting quite uncomfortable to the stage where I was thinking I was going into labour. I managed to breathe through it and finally it stopped and I went back to sleep. I have woke up completely fine this morning. So such a strange thing to happen. I'm thinking it might have been ligament pain? Has anyone else experienced it?


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, it sounds like it could be ligament pain. Was it coming and going in a pattern? Had u been lying in a funny position? I sometimes get spasms across my bump but they are normally a one off.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Happy 27 weeks twinkle!!
Happy 23 weeks jadey!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey it was coming in sort of a pattern as it would start at one side like a spasm/cramp then work its way across my stomach then it would ease off and do it again a minute or so after, it did it quite a while then stopped. I was just laying normally to be honest as I don't really move much in the night, I sleep like a log lol. I also prop myself in a position with a pillow infront of me and one behind. Was just strange how it happend. My first thought was I was in labour and kind of scared myself but after it all stopped I'm sort of thinking ligament pain. I keep getting shooting pains every so often now through out the day in my bum, lady region and stomach so will see if my bump is growing a little more x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also well done on 23weeks Jadey, we change weeks at the same time :) your not far from 24weeks now. 7more days to go!


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks, well done for 27 weeks! I know what u mean about the shooting pains through the bum and vagina. I get them at times.

The doc today offered me steroids at 24 weeks. So now I just have to get through this week. I have been on my feet most of the day and am definitely feeling it around my cervix!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks day :)

Thanks Jadey :) YEY happy you got offered steroids. Atleast you can rest knowing you will have them in board. My body always feels strained when I'm on my feet a lot, it's started to make my stomach hard when I walk a lot aswel x


----------



## jadey_fae

At the time it's not too bad. Then when I stop, I feel it and I worry that I have done too much! Anyone else do this?

Did u see pink was in the paper on FB?


----------



## Twinkle 3

I always come home after I have been out and think I have pushed myself too much, I just try to get in the shower early and rest as much as possible after :) 

Ooh I havnt seen that, I don't have face book so I never know how little ashton is doing :(


----------



## jadey_fae

get a fb account. She posts pics and updates about Ashton daily. I'll try to get u a link to Ashton's page.

https://www.facebook.com/AJsJourney2204?fref=ts


----------



## jadey_fae

I keep getting like a dull achey shooting pain deep inside my vagina today. Do u think it could just be growing/ligament pain?
I posted in the 2nd tri to see if others get this. I am scared it could be a sign my stitch is failing. 
I googled and read a post from a doctor that it could be your cervix dilating! :nope:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks jadey :) Wow Ashton is doing amazing bless him! You can't believe some hospitals won't even save 23weekers, it's terrible. I hope pink can get the abortion limit changed :) 

Jadey never google lol, I'm guilty of it too but it scares you so much. I have always had aches and shooting pains in my lady region. I can remember being told if the stitch is failing and pulling you will deffinetly know about it as it really hurts


----------



## jadey_fae

yey- So glad the link worked.

You always make me feel better!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Jadey & Twinkle - Congrats on 23 & 27 weeks!

I think it's ridiculous that some hospitals won't even try to save 23 weekers when there's so many that have survived! The youngest surviving preemie was born at 21+5 so you'd think 23 weekers would be given a chance! My hospital thankfully considers viability to be 23 weeks and I was given steroids at 22 weeks.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou shelby :)

It is horrible that it depends on the hospital to how your baby gets treated, my little boy was born at 22+3 and they wouldn't even help him or stop my labour. he came out breathing aswel, he was a good weight and length too, Bless him :(


----------



## sunnylove

Jadey, I've had those pains before (specifically around 17-18 weeks) and to this day my cervix has never been dilated. I hear pregnant women with no stitch get them frequently too.


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, I'm pleased you were offered steroids, that's great. You must feel reassured by that and be counting down the days now! I've had shooting pains in my vagina, I think it's a normal pregnancy symptom from what I've read and I also agree with twinkle that if your stitch fails it will really really hurt! I'm on Facebook and have followed little Ashton's journey, he's doing so well, it just shows how tough these little premmies are and should be given the chance. My son threatened to arrive at 23 weeks and my hospital told me they wouldn't even try yo save him, even if he showed signs of trying to breathe because their policy is 24weeks. I found that shocking and actually quite cruel. 

Twinkle, I wonder whether you had ligament pain, I've had that and is usually in bed. I think I've tried to turn over and wake with a horrible burning, crampy type pain radiating across my bump. The first timdbit happened was really early, probably about 8wks. Mines always in the same sort of place, low down and almost one sided. It makes me freeze on the spot. Owie!! 
Congrats on getting 27wks, keep ticking those weeks off!!

I had a complete wardrobe malfunction today. Since my stitch I've had a lady do my ironing, so she collected it yesterday, but this morning realised I had no trousers for work, so squashed into non maternity ones leaving the zip completely undone and wearing a long top to hide it! Talk about uncomfortable all day!!! Gonna have to come up with a plan for tomorrow, lol!


----------



## sunnylove

Craigswife, that is horrible! Thankfully my doc counts viability at 23 weeks and our hospital has one of the best NICUs in the state. 

Baby is kicking a TON. But she was head down at last ultrasound but now it feels like she is kicking or punching very low, where her head is. Did she move or is she just shaking her head a lot? Lol.


----------



## jadey_fae

I was told the same. They wont help before 24 weeks here.
Thats funny about your clothes CW! :)


----------



## TLM21

Congrats twinkle in 27 and jadey on 23 and getting steroids soon.
The sharp pains I've read it could be round ligament pain and stretching, don't think.is necessarily stitch related. I didn't get them until a few days ago and Dr said in my case it could be baby moving against cervix since the baby weighs close to 6 pounds and is running out of space. 
I'm telling you both will make it way in the thirties  
day congrats on having a day for stitch removal, amazing you've done so great, I'm so happy for you and the boys  
Cw you are past 28, 32 is not that.far now! I remember cutting my work pants when I was at work.once, it was either that or they would come off, lol
I think some dr's and hospital become insensitive, and are too.carried away with their policies that they loose their humanity, so sad.
I love seeing Ashton's progress,he is so strong!
Sunny I think I feel more comfortable with head movements down there, the little kicks used to scare me, but the Dr always reassured me that the baby moves a lot and changes position normally so not to worry.
I hope everyone else is doing well
Hugs


----------



## monro84

TLM21 said:


> Monro I've had funneling since weel 20. I've also had measurements around 2 for a while now. oh ABMs my uterus it's heart shaped and I guess there could be a chance for preterm labo, but I am 36 weeks now (on Friday by dr's estimate) so I truly think I can make it to stitch removal at 37 weeks. So stay positive, time will start flying now,

Thank u. Congrats to u making it that far hopfully u make it at least one more week. I guess I am not to worried. They said they last 2 wks I am hoping I can make it to stitch removal because I am kinda scared to go into preterm labor with the stitch. The dr acted pretty concerned about shortening that much for some reason because I thought it was pretty good. Dont at one point you start to shorten anyways.


----------



## TLM21

Monro sometimes I feel like some dr's are more scared about shortening cl than others, my Dr always told me he was expecting the shortening and that was why the stitch was put in. of course I would doubt him, but in the long run he was right. He has put 5 stitches in the last 6 months or so. 
I really hope I can make it to stitch removal, but when my mom had me and my brother she didn't make it to stitch removal, they had to remove them cause she went into ptl, so as scared as I am, I know it shouldn't be a big deal. You are almost at 29 and I was at either 1.6 or 2 at that point. If not already soon the baby's head will be big enough covering the canal, so IC stops becoming an issue. I've also read that after 26 or 28 IC is no longer a big problem, and that stitches usually hold.
Try not to worry, I know easier said than done. Looking forward to your ticker moving, hugs


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning ladies. Everyone ok?

I feel very sore down there this morn. Loads of discharge and sharp pains on the side of my bump.

I think my ticker stopped working. I was a papaya last week. I should be a grapefruit dammit! LOL


----------



## Craigswife

Morning! Hey Jadey, Is it a day of aches?? I'm achy really low down today, it almost feels like the baby's head is on my bladder and I need to wee, but every time I go its just a dribble. I've done really well recently and not had many aches and pains at all. 
The sharp pains you're experiencing on the side of your bump i really believe is ligament pain, I've had that too. Does it feel like its a burning sensation? As for discharge, I've had loads since my stitch, it's quite normal but takes a while to get used to I know! I always have more first thing in the morning, without being gross I think it pools overnight and then when you stand it drains out. The advice i was given was so long as it doesn't smell or change colour or tinged with blood not to worry. 

Right, now to see what clothing combo I can come up with for work today, lol! I'm thinking dress down Friday, might do jeans, I'm the manager, so I can break my own rules, lol!


----------



## faibel

Hi ladies,

I'm having a bad day too. Felt loads of back passage pressure last night and just wasn't feeling right, if I hadn't dropped off to sleep I would have got checked out, it was that bad. Thankfully today the pressure has eased but I seem to hurt everywhere. I keep having short sharp pains across bump, weird Bh??? Is it a bit early for those? Also when walking the short distance from car to school this morning, I had a constant crampy feeling across top of bump, only stopped when I stopped walking, baby B is right under my ribs, could that cause it?? I think I'm just having a bad day and really don't want to go to hospital every 5mins, but I guess thats the nature of IC!

No discharge (havn't had any since stitch...weird?!!) no blood, just odd crampy pains!!

Hope everyone is just having a stretching day and we all feel better later!!!x


----------



## jadey_fae

Seems that a lot of us feel weird today in general. I definitely feel unsettled. Wondered at first if it could be a full moon but it's a new moon and that means positive energy :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Jadey - your ticker is working just fine. you stay a papaya for 4 weeks I think. :thumbup:


----------



## sunnylove

Anyone else on Procardia? Doc put me on it because I was complaining of cramps but I think the side effect of the drug is worse! I have a lot of discharge in the morning these days. Freaks me out a little but I know its the progesterone suppositories. Ugh, so many drugs. :(

I feel better today, less achey. A BH woke me up last night, which I hate but I am only getting 1-2 a day. For a bit I was getting like 8 a day. Doc said not to worry unless I'm getting 8 an hour. I'm doing good though. Its been 16 days since they found out about my cervix. I don't think it'll be a problem making it a lot longer!


----------



## CIM

I am on procardia 10mg every 6 hours, also on terbutaline 2.5 mg every 4 hours. Progesterone 200 mg three X a day, Progesterone IM 200 mg twice a week, HCG 5000 SQ units twice a week. Hydrocortisone 100mg daily, will start to taper in a few days. I've had multiple IV antibiotics, cerclage placed at 17/4, been on bedrest 98% since then. Still the greatest thing is Glory to God. The side effects will hopefully dwindle, or they just become more common place. Good Luck.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey I second what CW has said on the advice she gave you :) and I have also heard you stay certain fruits for a few weeks like shelby said :) 

CW I can sympathise with the clothes and also the babies head on the bladder! I can't seem to find hardly anything to fit me in my wardrobe, I have had to resort to some leggings that I wore in my first pregnancy 4yrs ago.. I know poor me :( lol. Need to go and buy some maxi dresses or somthing to help get me through the summer. As for the babies head I have sort of got use to going to the toilet for a dribble lol. Its the worse though when I have been layed down and drank a cup of water, as soon as I stand up its like the baby just goes booooom! Straight onto my bladder and I basically have to sprint to the toilet, it's so painful.

Faibel, I'm not carrying twins but I have felt the way you described for the last couple of months. Especially the pressure. I have suffered some terrible bouts of pressure to the stage where I was crying and rang the hospital a few times thinking I was I'm labour, hope you feel better soon

Hope every one else is ok. 

As for myself nothing really to report, got my hospital bag ready today and also trying to get everything together and ready for the baby :) it makes me all excited to think ill have a baby in 13 weeks or less.. I just pray that all goes well and I get my happy ending this time


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey I second what CW has said on the advice she gave you :) and I have also heard you stay certain fruits for a few weeks like shelby said :) 

CW I can sympathise with the clothes and also the babies head on the bladder! I can't seem to find hardly anything to fit me in my wardrobe, I have had to resort to some leggings that I wore in my first pregnancy 4yrs ago.. I know poor me :( lol. Need to go and buy some maxi dresses or somthing to help get me through the summer. As for the babies head I have sort of got use to going to the toilet for a dribble lol. Its the worse though when I have been layed down and drank a cup of water, as soon as I stand up its like the baby just goes booooom! Straight onto my bladder and I basically have to sprint to the toilet, it's so painful.

Faibel, I'm not carrying twins but I have felt the way you described for the last couple of months. Especially the pressure. I have suffered some terrible bouts of pressure to the stage where I was crying and rang the hospital a few times thinking I was I'm labour, hope you feel better soon

Hope every one else is ok. 

As for myself nothing really to report, got my hospital bag ready today and also trying to get everything together and ready for the baby :) it makes me all excited to think ill have a baby in 13 weeks or less.. I just pray that all goes well and I get my happy ending this time


----------



## sunnylove

Twinkle, feel lucky you get to wear cute maternity clothes! It looks like I will be on red best the rest of my pregnancy so it doesn't look like I'll be wearing any of the cute dresses I bought earlier. :( Or experiencing any of the cool pregnancy things either... Which sucks considering this is my first and I'm only 22 :(


----------



## Craigswife

Hope everyone is feeling a bit better this evening. My aches kind of lasted all day, but I think I was a bit constipated too and had trapped wind, so was really crampy by mid afternoon but its eased now. It does still feel like baby's head is right down there. 
Twinkle, I was kind of thinking about a maxi dress too, really comfy but pretty with a lovely pair of sandals.


----------



## Prayerfulmom2

I've missed much. I'm so out of touch and have no clue as to whose still prego! Lol hope all is well. Here's an update on missy... Doing great. Gaining weight trying to roll over and tries to smile :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DAYDAY24

She so cute prayerful


----------



## jadey_fae

Pink stain in my knickers this morning??


----------



## AmyLouise89

Twinkle 3 said:


> Thanks jadey :) Wow Ashton is doing amazing bless him! You can't believe some hospitals won't even save 23weekers, it's terrible. I hope pink can get the abortion limit changed :)
> 
> Jadey never google lol, I'm guilty of it too but it scares you so much. I have always had aches and shooting pains in my lady region. I can remember being told if the stitch is failing and pulling you will deffinetly know about it as it really hurts

I did not feel/have any pain when my double tvc failed/ripped cervix & no contractions either. I was 21 weeks 3 days..I did have shooting pains in vagina for a bit after tvc placement but didn't fail Til a month later so I don't think that pain was a sign..


----------



## AmyLouise89

Jadey how are you doing? don't hesitate to go to l&d if you see pink..better safe than sorry.


----------



## faibel

Jadey - I would go get checked hun, otherwise you will stress yourself. It's probably nothing and it will put your mind at rest. Any pain? x


----------



## Twinkle 3

AmyLouise89 said:


> Twinkle 3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks jadey :) Wow Ashton is doing amazing bless him! You can't believe some hospitals won't even save 23weekers, it's terrible. I hope pink can get the abortion limit changed :)
> 
> Jadey never google lol, I'm guilty of it too but it scares you so much. I have always had aches and shooting pains in my lady region. I can remember being told if the stitch is failing and pulling you will deffinetly know about it as it really hurts
> 
> I did not feel/have any pain when my double tvc failed/ripped cervix & no contractions either. I was 21 weeks 3 days..I did have shooting pains in vagina for a bit after tvc placement but didn't fail Til a month later so I don't think that pain was a sign..Click to expand...


Hi Amy, I'm sorry your stitch failed, I have been told it is possible to have no signs or symptoms when the stitch fails but it is extreamley rare, I have quizzed many medical proffesionals when I thought somthing was wrong with my stitch and they said most of the time it's bleeding, pain, pressure etc when the stitch is failing but iknow anythings possible and can still fail with no signs.It's terrible that it sometimes dosnt show any signs and I think it's the worst part with stitch, not knowing if it's holding or not. I always think, why don't they just give ladies the TAC ? As that cant fail But I suppose they would rather test you with the TVC as the majority of the time It works, which sometimes can be quite cruel when the TVC fails. I had a major argument with my consultants registrar about this as I was at a stage where I thought mine was failing and the consultant just said to me. Don't worry if this fails next time we will give you the TAC.. Like it wasn't big deal to lose another baby. 

Thankfully the stitch has held for now


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sunnylove Bedrest is so hard and I can sympathise with you on that, I basically didnt move from my stitch being placed to just over 24weeks, just think it is all for a good cause and when you have your baby in your arms you will forget about the Bedrest :) 

CW I think maxi dresses are the way to go :) I thought they will hide my belly aswel after giving birth.

Prayerful so happy to see missy is doing great, she's so cute :)

Jadey I would get checked with the pink stain


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, definitely get it checked. The hospital will gladly see you as you have a stitch in place. It'll probably turn out to be nothing, but at least you'll have peace of mind. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Haven't had anymore. I have been checking! No more pain than usual. What would they do at the hosp? I don't want a speculum


----------



## Twinkle 3

To be truthful Jadey I think they would want to do a speculum and with it being a Saturday there wouldn't be a chance of an ultrasound, They would most likely check for infection aswel. You can refuse a speculum though, I have refused them quite a few times due to not wanting them to provoke my cervix if it all was ok.

You could probably go in have a check for infection then refuse the speculum but ask if you could have an ultrasound booked for Monday morning as you prefer ultrasounds to examinations


----------



## Craigswife

I tend to agree with Twinkle. I had a check once at 23wks when i was having lots of pressure, that was on a Saturday too. They used a speculum, but didn't put it in very far and also used a torch to see my cervix and stitch (most undignified!) they were actually really gentle and it was painless and didn't cause any problems at all. However though, the few days after I worried about it, lol!
I do think any changes in discharge or spotting needs to be checked out.


----------



## faibel

aaahhhh, google!!! I never learn, now stressing about everything! Feeling a bit better today, so don't know why I resorted to google!

Jadey - How's things? Hope your ok x


----------



## shanny

hope evryone is ok????? Jadey??

been unusually twingey recently myself am convinced this one will come earlier than others but probably old age..................

also running out of decent/comfy maternity clothes and do not want to buy much as would rather buy stuff for baby/kids but am fed up with wearing the same old things - maxi dresses not really my thing but if we get some sun LOL


----------



## Twinkle 3

Faibel google is such a terrible thing, it shows you all the scary bad scenarios, I'm forever on google searching away. It's funny because at the time im really worried about something I will google it then a few days later when I look back at my history I have to giggle at myself for some of the things I search lol.

Hope your ok Jadey :)

Shanny how far on are you? Im just curious to know how far you got with each of your stitches ? And did you have any signs before your children came? I'm always suffering with the heavy feeling in my stomach and a few aches and pains, so I never know if that's a sign baby will come early or of its general aches and pains of pregnancy :)
I really don't want to buy too much maternity wear either, especially if I won't be going to term. I can see me splashing out on a full summer wardrobe to fit my bump then giving birth straight after. So I was thinking 2 maxi dresses then I'll have to wear one wash one lol


----------



## shanny

Twinkle - might have to skip over to e bay to have a look at dresses..............imagine i'd look good in one with a nice denim jacket and some strappy sandals but usually look like a lump that cant quite do her shoes up!!!!!

1st stitch - Holly came at 33 weeks (emergency stitch at 21 ish weeks)

2nd ARchie came at 40 + 5 (planned stitch at 16 weeks)

3rd stitch - Hazel came at 40 + 1 ( planned stitch 16 weeks)

This one I thnk i am just feeling it more with Hazel I was 36 now i am 39 and my body aint what it used to be..................off to e bay..........


----------



## AmyLouise89

Some hospitals have an on call ultrasound tech too. Even if it was just once you could have a uti which can cause labor...they will do a urine test to check but tell then to not check you manually..only transvaginal ultrasound..
twinkle, yes its crazy drs prefer a tvc first knowing its actually just 80% chance to get you to viability & TAC is 90-95% chance of full term & only fails if not properly placed..it took me losing 3 babies..a failed emergency tvc & failed elective double tvc before I could get a TAC & lime you said..most drs act like losing a baby is no big deal..luckily my ob wasn't like that & had so much hope in my tvc & when it failed my ob, nurses, receptionist cried for me. Only reason they suggest tvc first is cause TAC is an invasive surgery & not many drs experienced in it.


----------



## sunnylove

Arg, baby is kicking so LOW. It feels like it's kicking the crap out of my cervix! 4 days ago baby was head down so not totally sure if baby is punching me with her hands maybe? Or she repositioned herself? It hurts though. Some of the kicks I can feel in the back of me too. The squirt is active...which I'm thankful for! But I don't want it to damage my cervix?


----------



## ShelbyLC

sunnylove said:


> Arg, baby is kicking so LOW. It feels like it's kicking the crap out of my cervix! 4 days ago baby was head down so not totally sure if baby is punching me with her hands maybe? Or she repositioned herself? It hurts though. Some of the kicks I can feel in the back of me too. The squirt is active...which I'm thankful for! But I don't want it to damage my cervix?

Baby is probably repositioning herself multiple times a day at this point. My two were flipping up until the day they were born (29+5). Try not to worry about your cervix. We witnessed my Baby A punching my cervix during a cervical length check and it didn't bother my cervix at all. :thumbup:


----------



## shanny

Twinkle --missed some info from my post!!

i am now 26 weeks and have never gone into normal labour with signs -- my waters just go and then i get induced................so no amount of twinges and niggles has ever set me off.....looking forward to getting to 30 weeks and then past 32 as i hate that week as that was when i lost my first.............

My doctor was massively concerned about my loss..and still cares for me now..........


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, how are you today?


----------



## faibel

CW - yay 29 weeks! 

Jadey - how's things today? Update when you can, starting to worry.

Suddenly feel very heavy today...where'd that come from!!! Starting to understand Lizzie now when she said you want to stay down as much as possible, eeeek!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sunnylove my baby has been kicking low for some weeks now, he's upside down and I always thought he had swapped to breach and was kicking away at my cervix I was wrong and it was actually him head butting it. It's quite scary and uncomfortable isn't it. If you read back... Not that you will be able to find it as there's so much info on these threads.. But somewhere in the past comments I was complaining and panicking about cervix kicks.
Now I'm use to them and I don't panic as much, he has never changed my cervix and I have had some huge kicks down there, I think he's realised he can't escape lol now I just get some head buts and mainly kicks in my ribs.

Well done CW 29weeks YEY!!! You are well on your way now. How are you feeling about making it to 29weeks? You have passed your sons gestation aswel :) 

I think the stitch is amazing for getting us this far, I wish at the start That I had more confidence in it and didn't panic as much but I wasn't to know it would get me this far.. I'm not even at term but I am so amazed I have reached 27weeks and hoping I get further. I think my consultant was right when he said I will be surprised what the stitch can do :). I hope I'm not jinxing myself now by saying that lol. 

Hope everyone is ok, especially you Jadey,

Shanny your stitches have got you so far :) and yes denim jacket and sandals will look lovely with a maxi dress, it was what I was thinking.

Got a question for you ladies, where do you feel your baby kicks?
I mainly feel mine in the same spots, down in my cervix and feet in my rib, with the odd few kicks here and there in the middle of my stomach. I really think he hasn't changed positions at all in the last few months, is this a cause for concern? I have a consultant appointment soon and will be asking him


----------



## jessiemum

Morning ladies, glad to see you are all doing so well :) was after a bit of advice. I had an elective stitch placed in nearly 1 month ago at 16 weeks and since having this done I keep getting throbbing pains in my*bits*& bum area. Is this normal as It's really starting to worry me. Some day it gets really painful and I can't always get the chance to sit down as have an active 2 year old ? 
Also could I ask when you go for scans do you have external & internal scans? I keep thinking the internal ones will aggravate my cervix..... 
Sorry to go on ladies its just coming up to the time where I lost my last baby at 22+5 and everything a worry. Any advice would be great thanks so much x x x


----------



## jadey_fae

Sorry I didn't get bk on yesterday. I am ok. I didn't go in the end as I didn't have any more at all and it was such a little amount, so pale - maybe even peachy coloured. I did ring the hosp and they said don't worry unless increase in pressure and or red? 

Sunnylove, I get these kicks so low too. Always in the cervix and my bum. As Shelby said, I don't think it has any effect on the cervix as I was getting these long before my cervix even started shortening.

Shanny, with your stitch at 21 weeks that got u to 33, what were your cervical lengths like? It's lovely to hear that your doc was/is caring.

Craigswife, well done for 29 weeks! wow! :)

Twinkle, I always feel my kicks low in the cervix. Never anywhere else. Every scan I have had, he has been in the same position but I think he is prob moving around between scans then going bk to that head down position esp for the scan - just to worry me! I think all is well as long as you feel baby move often.

Jessiemum, I get vaginal and bum pain like a throbbing ache and sometimes it is so painful. It did worry me but I posted about it in the 2nd tri forum and it seems a lot of people with out cervix issues also get this.
I haven't had any internal scans since my stitch - they don't want to aggravate it and say they have done all they can so it would prob just worry me to see if I have funnelled down to my stitch - which I am sure I have.

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## faibel

Jadey - pleased to hear all is well.

Jessiemum - I get that too, I had it with my other pregnancies too, think its ok. A constant pain is more worrisome x


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle i feel movement in the same areas as you. i get kicks in my ribs mostly on the right side and lighter hand movements low down and sometimes next to my hip bone. I think baby must move his head around on my bladder too! On my scan baby was head down so consistent with the movements. You're well on your way to 28wks! Another big milestone. You've done really well.

Jessiemum I think throbbing and stabbing tye pain is normal with a stitch, ive had it from time to time. i usually find i feel pressure in that area after being on my feet too long. ive got a 4yr old and find it difficult to get ling peroids of rest. You will get used to the sensation and your stitch will settle too, its still relatively new. With scans they do internal ones to measure cervical length. When I've had regular external scans, they can see on these if there's funnelling, I always ask! 

Jadey, I'm glad all was ok, i was thinking about you. I wonder if your spotting was old blood from your stitch mixed with discharge. I found I was having a strange almost light orange coloured episodes of spotting for weeks after my stitch. I asked my midwife about it and she told me that 'debris' from the stitch placement can take some time to clear completely. 

I can't believe I've reached 29wks, I've never been this pregnant before!!! As each week passes its definitely getting easier. I'm so thankful to have got this far and I'm sure it's all down to the stitch. 
My son had a birthday party this morning at our local soft play centre, which was great as it kept him entertained for a few hours and wore him out, although there wasn't really many places to sit down so I stood for longer than I would have liked. So I'm resting plenty this afternoon, I feel a bit of pressure and also my back aches a bit, but I'm sure that's from this morning. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Today is Mothers Day in the U.S wanted to wish all you a happy one.


----------



## TLM21

Happy mothers day to all, for those of you in UK just celebrate twice  
Day congrats on 35 weeks, one more for stitch removal, you have done awesome
cw 29 weeks, that's great almost in the thirties!
twinkle super close to 28, huge milestone, 32 before you know it.
Jadey glad you are doing better
Hope everyone is doing well, hugs


----------



## shanny

Jadey

never had any measurements after stitch placement....................think my doctor was/is confident in stitch and did not want to interfere down there too much...........??

talking of kicks

mine are at the bottom and the top and middle not really sides...............mw thinks head down last time i saw her...............


----------



## sunnylove

Why is it that sometimes on reputable sites or even in books, incompetent cervix is described as a damaged or weak cervix that dilates too early? My cervix hasn't dilated at all. (Not externally anyway.) And that's even with my insanely short cervix. Also is effacement the same as a shortening cervix?

And one last thing. Can you EVER have intercourse with a cerclage in? Like maybe when you're farther along?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Tlm only a few days until your stitch removal :) 

Jadey Happy to hear your ok :) our bodies are strange arnt they 

Sunny love did they catch your cervix shortening then place a stitch in?
I was diagnosed with an IC because my cervix had gave way at 29 weeks and 22weeks in previous pregnancies, each time I silently dilated and had very fast labours, so my cervix had already been opening due to the pressure for a while before I realised. 
From my understanding IC is only diagnosed when you have had a 2nd trimester loss of if your cervix has shortend and/or dialated early on and is caught which will then lead to a cervical stitch being placed. My consultant said the only true way to diagnose IC is if they monitor you during pregnancy and your cervix shortens early.

Effacement is the thinning of the cervix I believe it's accompanied by the shortening and also dilation of the cervix resulting in the loss of the mucus plug. Correct me if I'm wrong :)

Lizzie is probably the most knowledgable to answer questions about IC :)

I was told I could resume all normal activities a few weeks after the stitch including intercourse but I chose not to. I just don't feel comfortable doing something that could aggravate the stitch but That's my personal opinion :) Im really cautious to save me from worrying.

So happy to hear everyone else is doing well :) 

Sweet if your reading I hope zach is doing well, I'm always wondering how he is doing :)


----------



## sunnylove

Thanks Twinkle. I guess I will have to ask my ob. He doesn't want me having sex, but only because of the potential contractions from it. I have considered not having another kid if it means not having sex for 7 or so months! Maybe I can get a cerclage in the future and still be able to have sex...

I'm concerned whenever I take my anti-contraction meds (Procardia) the baby always starts kicking right after. Should I be concerned?


----------



## torsie93

Hello everybody,

So today I got some terrible news. I went into my Gynaecologist this morning because I had been experiencing sharp cramping pains last night and he did a scan and discovered that my cervix was funnelling. And he told me that I had basically gone into pre term labour! I'm only 18 weeks tomorrow and I'm terrified!

I've been put on complete bedrest and I am going back to see him on Wednesday to see if I will need to get a stitch put in to keep my cervix closed.

Hopefully you ladies can give me a little positivity as I'm so scared of losing my little girl


----------



## sunnylove

Torsie, sorry to hear that. I know how crazy scary it can be! Is your cervix shortened at all? Some women have funneling and it simply stays that way their whole pregnancy. Not saying it's normal, but you can still go full term with funneling. I started to get funneling myself at 20 weeks. Sometimes the funneling goes away too. So does it look like they stopped labor?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi torsie, so sorry to hear that your cervix is funneling.i know it dosnt seem it but there is a few good points here to look at, first of all this has been caught early enough and your going to be looked after and hopefully get the stitch in, second of all your not contracting and it's good that your doctor is confident enough to send you home, from what I can understand you are just funneling and not dialated through your cervix. 

Bed rest is brilliant and I have read stories of ladies who have made it to term just by bed rest alone. There was a lady on here called Tink and she was dialated, she had no stitch and got her baby girl to term by Bedrest. She did amazing. There's also a lot of ladies on here who have had an emergency stitch :) 

Try to keep positive :) I'm sure there's some other ladies on here who can offer some support from thier experiences :) 

I have a cervical stitch in due to having a weak cervix, it was a preventative one and placed at 14weeks, I wasn't in the exact same situation as you but I think the stitch is amazing :)

Fingers crossed everything works out for you


----------



## ShelbyLC

torsie93 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> So today I got some terrible news. I went into my Gynaecologist this morning because I had been experiencing sharp cramping pains last night and he did a scan and discovered that my cervix was funnelling. And he told me that I had basically gone into pre term labour! I'm only 18 weeks tomorrow and I'm terrified!
> 
> I've been put on complete bedrest and I am going back to see him on Wednesday to see if I will need to get a stitch put in to keep my cervix closed.
> 
> Hopefully you ladies can give me a little positivity as I'm so scared of losing my little girl


Hi, Torsie. Try not to worry - there IS hope! I went into PTL at 17ish weeks (discovered at 18 weeks) - and I carried my twins to 29+5 weeks WITHOUT a stitch. Stay in bed as much as possible, drink LOTS of water (dehydration causes contractions), and try to stay calm. :flower:


----------



## CIM

Torsie, so for your news. I was 17w4d when I went to my OB, and my cervix was 2cm dilated with bulging membranes, dilated without contractions, but been having cervical checks every 2 weeks due to me losing 3 angels babies in the second trimester (21w,18w, 15w). I just had increased discharge, I thought might be losing my plug, so my cervix went from a respectable 4.2 cm to dilated to 2 cm, in six days, and I had been probably 80% bedrest. My OB said I was 3-4 cm dilated by the time they got the emergency cerclage placed, which was only about 2 hours later. I am 2 weeks out from cerclage doing well, Glory be to God. Just keep counting down the days, I am about 98% bedrest now, drink anywhere from 3-5 litres of water a day. I am terbutaline 2.5 mg every 4 hours, procardia 10 mg every 6 hours, hydrocortisone 200 mg daily, prometrium 200 mg every 8 hours, HCG shots twice weekly, Progesterone shots 200 mg twice weekly. I sound like a very sick pregnant woman, but I feel great, hate not being able to go grocery shopping, or only taking a shower 2-3 days, a really good day for me is when I put a bra on. Lol. So hang in there, they always say preventative cerclage works better.


----------



## Craigswife

Hi torsie, just to say I agree with what everyone else is saying. It's great they are thinking of putting a stitch in, I've also read so many success stories. In my first pregnancy I began funnelling at 23wks and wasn't offered a stitch but just put on immediate bed rest in hospital, this alone bought me 5 extra weeks before my son was born. I agree with twinkle, the fact the dr sent you home is reassuring, if he thought you were in danger of going into preterm labour he would have admitted you straight away. The fact you are only 18wks is good, I had my stitch as a preventative measure at 14wks, so the earlier you get it in the better.
I'm sure jadey on here was funnelling and shes had a rescue stitch, she's coming up to 24wks now.
I know it's a scary time for you, but all is not lost, hang on in there and keep smiling x


----------



## torsie93

Thank you so much for all of your promising words ladies! It has definitely made me feel a lot better about it all and I now have a bit more hope.

I'm so grateful for all of your support, and will keep you posted on any progress.

Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi Torsie93. My cervix were 4.5 at 16 weeks and by 20 weeks I was 2cm with 9mm of funnelling. They put a stitch in the next day. I am 24 weeks on Thursday - when I get steroid injections.

Did they say how long your cervix were and how much funnelling you had?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey not long now! two more days to go :) how are you feeling your so close to 24 weeks ? You have done so well


----------



## wunderful78

Just checking in ;) I gave t figured out how to add pictures :( anyone know ? How's everyone doing ? 
My little man is 5 weeks old and doing really well ;) 

If you want to add me on face book add me [email protected]


----------



## torsie93

jadey_fae said:


> Hi Torsie93. My cervix were 4.5 at 16 weeks and by 20 weeks I was 2cm with 9mm of funnelling. They put a stitch in the next day. I am 24 weeks on Thursday - when I get steroid injections.
> 
> Did they say how long your cervix were and how much funnelling you had?

Hi, they did mention a few measurements and that kind of thing but I was too emotional to take it all in. I will make sure I pay more attention when I go in tomorrow!

Thank you all again for your kind and helpful words :hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks Twinkle. I am feeling scared. I have been doing a bit more recently so loads more discharge which I don't like! 
I hope I feel relieved when I actually get to 24 weeks. I remember when u got to 24. I had just been stitched. I can't believe that was 4 weeks ago nearly!
Going for the steroids on Thurs. I am scared of needles - so hope it's not too bad!
How are u?? :flower:


----------



## jadey_fae

torsie93 said:


> jadey_fae said:
> 
> 
> Hi Torsie93. My cervix were 4.5 at 16 weeks and by 20 weeks I was 2cm with 9mm of funnelling. They put a stitch in the next day. I am 24 weeks on Thursday - when I get steroid injections.
> 
> Did they say how long your cervix were and how much funnelling you had?
> 
> Hi, they did mention a few measurements and that kind of thing but I was too emotional to take it all in. I will make sure I pay more attention when I go in tomorrow!
> 
> Thank you all again for your kind and helpful words :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck for tomorrow, do let us know how it goes
:thumbup:


----------



## jadey_fae

Freaking out! Just got bk from the midwife. She listened to the boy for a minute and a half and we heard good strong heart beat but twice the heartbeat slowed right down for about 5 beats each time. She put it down to him being tangled in his cord and said when I go to the hosp on Thurs for steroids I should ask them to put me on the monitor for half an hour to check hb over a longer period. Now I am scared.


----------



## ShelbyLC

jadey_fae said:


> Freaking out! Just got bk from the midwife. She listened to the boy for a minute and a half and we heard good strong heart beat but twice the heartbeat slowed right down for about 5 beats each time. She put it down to him being tangled in his cord and said when I go to the hosp on Thurs for steroids I should ask them to put me on the monitor for half an hour to check hb over a longer period. Now I am scared.


I was on and off the monitor for 2 weeks before my girls were born and that thing did some CRAZY stuff. It's entirely possible that it was just your LO moving around and the monitor lost him for a few seconds. But, if you're worried and you feel like something may be wrong, go to the hospital (the ER or A&E) and tell them what your MW said and that you want to be monitored.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey try not to feel too scared, I get a lot of discharge, sometimes I worry wether it's my water or not. I'm sure you will feel relieved when you reach 24weeks and with steroids in your system you will be well away :) your doing so well. Don't worry about the needles, just think about it's all for your babies benefit :) 

What was the heartbeat going down to? I was worried about my baby other week as his heart is always 150+ but just lately it's been 130 so I had to ring my midwife and ask her, she reassured me that babies heart rates go up and down and as long as its 120+ then It's fine but she said that Depending on what they are doing then it will go up and down. I was also told they won't monitor you continuously until your over 26weeks. I'm always paranoid over my babies heartbeat, I wish I had my own Doppler. Try not to worry too much and just keep an eye on his movements. She also said when they are growing there heartrates are slower and when they are ready to be born it goes down a lot. She said she would be more worried if the heart rate stayed the same all the time and if you was to be continuously monitored you would see that the babies heart rate goes up and down all the time :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

As for me ladies is it normal for your stomach to go hard along the bottom when your walking? I'm thinking it's Braxton hicks but just lately it's happening more and more, I'm starting to feel heavier aswel in my stomach


----------



## TLM21

Jadey I got a nst yesterday cause I told the Dr I did not feel the baby moving that much in the morning, so for about 40 minutes he was tracking the movement and hb, mostly 140 to 160 but anywhere from 128 to 170, he was told me baby was probably sleeping, he did get about 9 movements, he always wants me to count kicks after meals and at night, which of course when I got home the baby was moving lots. check out Baby's act level, but if you feel you should be checked pls do.
Twinkle it may be BH I still get all confused with them and baby movement.
Torsie welcome, keep us posted with your progress. 
Day how are you feeling now? When is stitch removal?
I hope everyone else is ok
Hugs


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I'm feeling the same today, my bump is getting heavy now and if I walk for a bit or do too much i get braxton hicks. I just took my little one to the library and really struggled to bend down to look at books with him. Back home now and laid on the sofa reading him his stories, which is lovely and get to rest! This is new territory for me now, last time I'd delivered by now so don't know how pregnancy feels from this point on. 

I slept badly last night, between waking for a wee, then waking coz I couldn't get comfy, my aching hips waking me up, heartburn and then my little one needing a wee in the middle of the night I hardly got any decent sleep and then left for work at 8.30, luckily only worked the morning. hubbie is working late tonight, so gonna go back to my old routine after my stitch which involves me doing as little as possible and crawling into bed once I've got my son tucked up in bed.

Jadey, that's fab you're so close to 24wks, once you get those steroids on board you'll feel so much more happier. Each week from now the statistics go up considerably, so hang on in there.
I'm sorry you've got a new worry, hopefully they'll pop you on the monitor and be able to put your mind at rest. Could you not see if they'll do it tomorrow rather than leave it till Thursday. Don't worry about the needle when you have your steroids, it's quick and also you don't see it as it goes in your bottom!!

Twinkle, it's milestone week for you too! How do you feel approaching 28wks. Are you starting to prepare more now? Also did you decide on a c section? I've made up my mind now I'm going for one and will tell my ob when I see her at 32wks, that's if I get that far, fingers crossed.

Wunderful, it's great to hear from you. How's you're little man getting on, i dont know how to put pictures on but id love to see him. I bet all the stress of IC feels like a distant memory now! I can't wait to be on your side of the fence! I'll look you up on Facebook 


Sorry for such a long one!!


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks ladies :) It was a constant 140 ish and in the 2 mins that she listened in it went down to 100 for 5 seconds twice?
It's hard for me to track movements as my placenta is at the front so I often don't feel much at all. Is it normal for baby to have decelerations? I know its norm to have accelerations


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW my hips Hurt so much when I'm in bed, they even click! I feel achier when I'm in bed. My oh gets up for work at 5am each morning and he talks to me every morning!! He thinks I am happy to have a full blown convo at 5 about the weather or what we are having for tea that night, so I can sympathise on the lack of sleep as I also get out of bed a few times for the toilet then I can't even get back to sleep :( 

I feel more content about making 28weeks but really hoping I get to atleast 30weeks. I can't actually believe I have made 28weeks :) I have started preparing everything now :) I have chose a name, got the Moses basket ready, his little wardrobes ready and i have bought some clothes :) even though I really don't know what size to buy yet, I bought tiny baby size but can see me having to return those if he is born at full term. How are you getting along with preparing for your little one ? 

I am going to have a talk with my consultant on Friday about the c section, he's going to do a risk assesment and decide what to do for the best. I would love a section as its controlled and I dont want to have to worry about the baby getting stressed through the birth or running into any unexpected complications especially with my last birth not being very straight forward. My midwife thinks a section is for the best but its in the consultants hands. So pretty nervous as to what he decides!

He seems to think that a natural birth would be better for the baby as coming through the Birth canal squeezes fluid from thier lungs allowing them to breathe better when they are born, where as a c section they are more likely to suffer breathing difficulties. He also said if I go into preterm labour and have a section then my uterus will be tougher to cut through and it's not ideal. He mentioned about all the risks and recovery time aswel, also said I would have to ave blood thinning injections etc. 

So I really don't know what the best option would be.. Im just scared of trying for a vaginal birth and somthing going wrong and the baby getting in distress but vaginal birth would be better for the shorter recovery period.

How far do you think you will get? I must try to guess everyday, somedays I think Im going to term then others I'm nt so confident


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey_fae said:


> Thanks ladies :) It was a constant 140 ish and in the 2 mins that she listened in it went down to 100 for 5 seconds twice?
> It's hard for me to track movements as my placenta is at the front so I often don't feel much at all. Is it normal for baby to have decelerations? I know its norm to have accelerations

I know dropping below 110 is know as a Brady in the womb bt I'm not so sure if that's a problem, I'm sure if it was something serious then the midwife would have sent you to hospital but then it's not very reassuring of her to tell you to ask for them to monitor you on thurs is it! I'm sure your baby will be fine though so try not to worry. Is there anywhere you could ring like triage? Just to ask them for a little advice about it, explain your worried as the midwife told you to ask for monitoring on thurs?

It might just offer a little reassurance phoning and asking so you don't have to keep worrying until thurs


----------



## Craigswife

Gosh twinkle you sound like you're really getting organised! We've decorated babys room and I bought some bottles on offer and 1 pack if nappies, but that's it, lol! 
We've bought my little one a new bed this weekend gone so we can have the cot bed back to reassemble into the cot again, but haven't put his new bed up yet! I've got 2 weeks left at work, so thinking I'll try to get more organised then. I'm excited about preparing but still eager to get a few more weeks yet.
Like you I often wonder how far I'll go, some days I think I'll make it to term and other days I worry about delivering soon. Today I don't think I'll make term, but I'm sure that's just down to feeling tired.

I hope my ob doesn't try to talk me out of a c section. After the trauma of my sons birth which ended as a section I just want a calm organised and uneventful birth this time, this will be the last so I want happy memories. 

Jadey, maybe track the movements you do feel and then perhaps ring in the morning. I would have thought constant 140 was ok, even if it did dip to 100 perhaps baby was snoozing. I'm sorry I can't offer much advice, but don't let them fob you off, if you feel worried I'd get it checked xx


----------



## sunnylove

Sorry you're going through some scary stuff Jadey. :(

I have been feeling GREAT the last 3 days. It has been almost 3 weeks since I got my stitch and I am finally feeling great (minus the occasional back/hip pain). I also haven't gotten any full blown Braxton Hicks in the last 3 days either! Doc says it's good sign if there are days I'm not getting BHs at all. Yay! Stomach doesn't HURT anymore. When I feel good I am way more optimistic about this pregnancy. 22 weeks today! Making some head way! 

The only thing I'm worried about is the baby's movements (she/he is SO active!). It's either kicking me or head butting me SO LOW. Maybe this is because my anterior placenta? So I can only feel the baby really low? I don't know, but sometimes it hits my cervix and it's kinda scary. Next appointment is in 3 days which I'm nervous about because it will be my first appt in 10 days, so I'm anxious. My measurements so far have been:

19 weeks: .9cm
20 weeks: .4 - .7cm
21 weeks: .5 - .7cm


----------



## ShelbyLC

Jadey - forgot to mention - one of my nurses told me that sometimes the heart rate can drop like that if baby rolls onto their cord. They usually roll right back off once they realize something doesn't feel right. :thumbup:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Stitch removal mon also doc removed me off bedrest


----------



## TLM21

Day that is great news. I will be going for it too at my appt on Monday. Then I get sent home unless I would dilate 5cm right away, which is very unlikely. Awesome you are of bed rest, I've been a little more on my feet until the baby goes lower, than it's a bit uncomfortable.
You have done amazing with twins!
Xx


----------



## Craigswife

Day, yay for being off bed rest! Bet that feels good 
You've done amazingly well carrying this far with twins. X


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks ladie.yes Tlm its so uncomfortable to walk when both my lil men sitting low lol but I just want to do somethings before the arrive like go out to eat lol its been 6 months


----------



## shanny

going to eat sounds good ......................make sure there are a lot of courses!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Well done day for making it so long on bed rest :) enjoy yourself and what you have left of your pregnancy before your babies arrive.

CW I actually thought I was behind with preparing for the baby so I have tried to get as much things done and bought as possible in the last few weeks. I can't rest until its all done :) it just makes me very impatient and overly excited waiting for the baby to arrive. Im sure when your on maternity you will start preparing as you will have less things on your mind and more time on your hands :) I dont think I'll make it to term today either. I Really hope he can stay put a few more weeks. Iv just been suffering so bad with Braxton hicks today it's actually been quite scary. My cervix sort of aches aswel, was hoping these aren't the signs that labour is coming soon.

I hope you get your section :) I'm scared of labour to be truthful so I'm really hoping my consultant agrees to a c section


----------



## faibel

First CL scan today since stitch, really scared at what they'll see! In fact scared doesn't cover it, nearly on the verge of bottling it, what you don't know.....!

Wish me luck.....

Day - congrats, I can only hope I get to that point with these twins, I bet you feel fab...enjoy!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Fingers crossed that everything is ok for you faibel :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Not sure if somethings happening, my stomach keeps going tight and hard, had an increase in discharge yesterday so wasn't sure if my waters were trickling as it even wet the chair I was sat on that happend a few times but today it hasn't happend so I don't know :shrug:

I am all achey in my lady region like someone has kicked me, my belly seems to have dropped aswel. Don't know what to do. Going to ring my midwife and have a talk but not sure what she will say or if there's anything to worry about as I am not in any contraction type pains, I don't want to go to hospital and don't want a speculum either. So I don't know if there's any point me even mentioning anything to the midwife.


----------



## faibel

Twinkle - Tmi sorry.. does the discharge smell different i.e sweet? If so, it could be a leak and prob better to get checked over. The tightening could be baby moving to another position, when my dd turned head down, it was quite uncomfortable and It was obvious she was up to something x


----------



## midori1999

Hi! I've just has my first cervical length scan today, due to two lletz procedures last year. I am 18+2 today. Cervical length was 2.8cm and closed, no funnelling. I am not supposed to see my consultant for another 12 days and prior to today, next cervical scan was booked for another 4 weeks time. Does this sound OK, or should I ask to be seen sooner? 

Thanks.


----------



## ShelbyLC

midori1999 said:


> Hi! I've just has my first cervical length scan today, due to two lletz procedures last year. I am 18+2 today. Cervical length was 2.8cm and closed, no funnelling. I am not supposed to see my consultant for another 12 days and prior to today, next cervical scan was booked for another 4 weeks time. Does this sound OK, or should I ask to be seen sooner?
> 
> Thanks.

Four weeks is a LONG time between CL scans. I was scanned weekly after 18 weeks. Is your consultant the one that sends you for the scans? If so, I would call your consultant TODAY and ask for more scans. No more than 2 weeks between (that's my opinion).

I'm not trying to scare you or anything, but I don't want to sugar-coat it either.

I'm sure some of the other ladies will have more advice as well.


----------



## faibel

Midori - I would say 4 weekly is too long, a lot can happen in that time. I would definately push for weekly or every 2 weeks at a push. Not to scare you but I waited and didn't say anything with my 3rd dd and it didn't turn out well at all (its my biggest regret).


----------



## faibel

Just back from my scan... I bottled it!!! I decided to look at it through a trans ad scan instead of an internal. If it had looked dodgy from that view, we'd use the internal but it looked good. No funnel, cervix closed above and below stitch and sacs well out of the way, thats good enough for me at min. I'll get my CL checked with consultant at 23 wks as planned. So I'm relieved, although still a long way to go.

Babies looked good, one is a girl but the other wasn't playing nice and had crossed legs!


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, how are u feeling?? If it was enough to soak through to the chair then I would go get checked. I know what u mean about not wanting to go in but if it was me I would just worry otherwise. Like Fabiel said, how did it smell? Waters have a very distinct smell like semen almost and sweet. Really hope everything is ok.

Midori19999, I would say that's too long. With Incompetent cervix things can change quickly. I was scanned every 2 weeks. If I had been scanned after 4 weeks it may have been too late for me to be stitched. By 18 weeks I had dropped to 3.2 and by 20 weeks I was down to 2.2 with 9mm of funnelling. I also had LLETZ


----------



## jadey_fae

Great news Fabiel. I am glad all looked good! :)


----------



## sunnylove

Midori, 2.8 is not that short which is probably why the consultant isn't that concerned. But the ladies are right, a lot can happen in 4 weeks if you have IC. Ws this your first scan?


----------



## midori1999

Thanks. Yes, it was my first cervical length scan. I think before the scan they just assumed it would be normal. As far as I know, the consultant won't be aware of my results until the next appointment on 27th. 

I'm not entirely sure who to contact, as I usually get seen in both the joint obs/diabetes and joint obs/haematology clinic, although I do have a named consultant. 

If I could arrange a private cervical length scan I would, but I don't know anywhere that does them locally.


----------



## d_b

midori, I had every 3-4 weeks last time. This time he is doing every 4-5 weeks but my cervix is still over 3cm and I don't have a history of giving birth early or any lletz history. I had 3.2cm at my scan at 19 weeks and have my next scan at 24 weeks.

Last pregnancy at 21 weeks I was getting a routine re-scan after they missed some things in my morphology scan. The tech noticed I had a similar reading to you (2.9) so I was re-scanned at 24 weeks (2.5 - put on bedrest) then again at 28 weeks (back to 2.9). After that, the doctor was not too concerned and I didn't have any more checks.


----------



## sunnylove

What do you ladies think, will I ever get off bed rest? What is the likelihood of it? At my last scan (21 weeks) my cervix measured between .5 and .7cm with funneling. I got a cerclage put in at 19 weeks. My cervix has never dilated, and there's no proof I technically have IC because I've never been pregnant before, or had an injury or surgery on the cervix. At first the doc thought that I would get off strict bed rest after the first week post surgery, but kept me on after my cervix shortened by at least .2cm.

What would be the circumstance in which I can get off br? Would my cervix have to miraculously measure 3cm?


----------



## DAYDAY24

I was just taken off this week because of good gestation for babies to be born


----------



## sunnylove

Dayday, I know you had an extremely short cervix, did it ever lenghten? I think our measurements are similar?


----------



## DAYDAY24

not really went from .7 to .75 but i have double the weight u have so yours might


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies, just a quick update. i have been admitted to the hospital. been here all day. im having lots of braxton hicks, 4 in ten minutes and midwifes are a little concerned about it. I have had two speculums to check if the braxton hicks are affecting my cervix but all is well and my cervix is long and closed :) im having a scan tomorrow to check on the fluid level with me having watery loss. all is ok up to now so we will see what happens. they said they wont try to stop me going into laboir though as i have had steroids already. hope everyones doing well x


----------



## CIM

Twinkle, your in the best place you can be. Good Luck. Are they giving anything to stop contractions, until they check fluid loss?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou cim. no they said they wont stop the contractions. they are just going to take my stitch out if i am going into labour


----------



## jessiemum

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick update. i have been admitted to the hospital. been here all day. im having lots of braxton hicks, 4 in ten minutes and midwifes are a little concerned about it. I have had two speculums to check if the braxton hicks are affecting my cervix but all is well and my cervix is long and closed :) im having a scan tomorrow to check on the fluid level with me having watery loss. all is ok up to now so we will see what happens. they said they wont try to stop me going into laboir though as i have had steroids already. hope everyones doing well x

Good luck twinkle, sounds like you are being well looked after. Will be thinking of you and let us know any updates :happydance:


----------



## TLM21

Twinkle sending lots of prayers your way, hope everything is going well you are pretty much at 28 weeks so that is good. Pls keep us posted.
Hugs


----------



## faibel

Twinkle - good luck hun, thinking of you and wishing you the best x


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, what a worry for you. But it's good your cervix is long and closed. You're in the right place and its good they are keeping a close eye on you. Fingers crossed for your scan. Let us know how you're getting on. 
Well done on getting to 28wks.


----------



## daisyday

Hello, 

I was just hoping for for a bit of advice.

I am currently 7 weeks pregnant with #2.

I recently had my booking appointment and durring that I explained to the midwofe that I have had 2 loop excisions of my cervix following bad smear results.

She didnt have a clue what a loop excision was and said I probably hadnt had any of my cervix removed so not to worry!!

I explained that an excision was exactly that I had some removed and I had it twice. She just said she would just put cervical treatment on my notes and see what he consultant says.

Im just really conserned that this may cause my cervix to be weak. Has anyone here had problems with their cervix due to this procedure??


----------



## jadey_fae

Oh my gosh twinkle, Hope everything works out. You are in the best place. You have had steroids and you are 28 weeks so baby should be fine :) Keep us updated. Thinking of u and sending u positive thoughts and energy :)

Daisyday, I had exactly the same problem. I had LLETZ which is the same as LOOP I think for CIN3. 
My midwife and doc initially fobbed me off and told me not to worry and all would be fine. 
I had to fight for cervical length scans for them to even check and it's a good job they did as I was found to have incompetent cervix as a result of the LLETZ. 
I had a stitched place at 20 weeks and just had steroids today as I am now 24 weeks. The stitch is more effective if placed between 12-14 weeks before your cervix starts to shorten but in the UK they wont stitch u at 12- 14 unless u have had a previous loss or show signs of Incompetent cervix via internal ultrasound scans. Typically IC tends to show itself between 16 - 26 weeks and most docs wont stitch after 24 weeks.
Are u under care for a high risk pregnancy? I would really push for the scans to keep an eye on your cervix. You could have a short cervix as a result of the LOOP but that is fine. Woman carry to term with a very short cervix. Doesn't mean it's incompetent. Or you may not have any cervical issues at all and stats are on your side. Most people who have the kind of surgery we had don't have any cervical issues and go on to have normal pregnancy s :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Also did u have your treatment after your first baby?


----------



## karenh24

Thinking of you Twinkle, well done for making it this far tho!
Well done Jadey you've made it to 24 weeks!!


----------



## jadey_fae

2 more days Karen your til V day!! How are feeling?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone, im still in the hospital, waiting for a scan and then have to speak with my consultant. my tightenings have calmed down alot since yest so looks like this little man is going to be good and stay put for a few more days/weeks etc :)


----------



## karenh24

im feeling ok thanx, i have some days where im really paranoid but i will be so relieved when saturday arrives, next target will be 26 weeks which is when i have my next appointment but no scans anymore


----------



## Twinkle 3

Well done on 24weeks jadey :) you made it


----------



## daisyday

jadey_fae said:


> Oh my gosh twinkle, Hope everything works out. You are in the best place. You have had steroids and you are 28 weeks so baby should be fine :) Keep us updated. Thinking of u and sending u positive thoughts and energy :)
> 
> Daisyday, I had exactly the same problem. I had LLETZ which is the same as LOOP I think for CIN3.
> My midwife and doc initially fobbed me off and told me not to worry and all would be fine.
> I had to fight for cervical length scans for them to even check and it's a good job they did as I was found to have incompetent cervix as a result of the LLETZ.
> I had a stitched place at 20 weeks and just had steroids today as I am now 24 weeks. The stitch is more effective if placed between 12-14 weeks before your cervix starts to shorten but in the UK they wont stitch u at 12- 14 unless u have had a previous loss or show signs of Incompetent cervix via internal ultrasound scans. Typically IC tends to show itself between 16 - 26 weeks and most docs wont stitch after 24 weeks.
> Are u under care for a high risk pregnancy? I would really push for the scans to keep an eye on your cervix. You could have a short cervix as a result of the LOOP but that is fine. Woman carry to term with a very short cervix. Doesn't mean it's incompetent. Or you may not have any cervical issues at all and stats are on your side. Most people who have the kind of surgery we had don't have any cervical issues and go on to have normal pregnancy s :)

Thanks for that info, that's really helpful.

I had one treatment before my first child and I have since had another treatment July last year. So I am extra concerned as I have had it twice, mine was also CIN3. 

Think I will definitely make sure I push to be checked. I have a history of mc too but that has always been early on at about 5 weeks so wouldn't be related.


----------



## faibel

Twinkle - thats good news, pleased little man is staying put for now.

Jadey - congrats on 24 weeks!


----------



## Craigswife

Daisy day, I had the same problem in my first pregnancy, my midwife told me not to worry and I had to really push for cervical length scans and good job I did as my cervix did shorten. However, that's not the case with everyone but it needs to be kept an eye on. Definitely push your midwife.

Twinkle, hope you're ok, good news your BH have stopped. Well done for getting to 28wks. Hope you're not too bored in hospital, the days are so long and hope you're able to get some sleep at night. When I was in the phones would ring more in the night than the day.....so it felt and the nurses would chat all night long!!!!

Jadey, yay you've done it, you're 24wks, each day now gets easier. Did your first steroid jab go ok, I know you were nervous about having it done.

Karen, so close to 24wks, only 2 more days! Are you getting steroids too? How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## jadey_fae

It hurt like hell. The needle going in was fine but when the steroid was going in - ouch! My bum cheek started to spasm. LOL
I am not looking forward 2 2moro. 
But totally relieved to have made it to 24 weeks! :)


----------



## Craigswife

Try this, it works. Wiggle your toes as they do it, this stops you tensing your muscles and the injection won't hurt as much. I tried it and it did help!


----------



## jadey_fae

will do thank u. Did u find the needle was painless it was just the stuff going in that hurts?


----------



## Craigswife

Yes I did, the midwife told me the solution is quite thick and that's why it hurts, also they are injecting into muscle


----------



## chocolatecat

Hey twinkle, hope all is still well. I had 3 similar episodes at 23-24 weeks, But all was fine. :) my consultant was going to argue with the on call Dr if I did go into labour, so they'd try and stop them,so might be worth sering what yours says as she knows your situation best. Though fingers crossed it won't come to that


----------



## jadey_fae

Craigswife said:


> Try this, it works. Wiggle your toes as they do it, this stops you tensing your muscles and the injection won't hurt as much. I tried it and it did help!

I did this and it totally worked!
:thumbup:


----------



## karenh24

Hey no i wnt be getting steroids my consultant thinks that mayb IC wasn't a factor in me losing my son last time but can't say for sure as my cervix has been behaving this time.Im thankful i've made it this far and hopefully i'll also get to 28 weeks but im still taking things easy


----------



## monro84

Had dr appt Wed and got an US (wish I knew so dh could have been there but they were not as good pic anyways since he is so big now). He is 3.2 lbs by US measurement. Cervix went from 2cm from last wk to 3 cm so thats great. I have to do another GD test not sure reason but this will be 3rd time and last time I was good. Still am small even US lady said I was but he is in the 53rd precentile so he is average weight thank God no 10lber. He is all on my right side and I kept feeling punches or kicks all on my right and she rolled the thing over it and showed his leg right there in a ball I was like that is exactly were I am feeling the kicks so now I know where his leg is and the hard spot that pokes out is his leg lol. No more steroid shots the dr said I should be good from here on out. I thought they only lasted 2 wks but thats fine with me. Oh and for some reason I think he dropped b/c my belly looks lower than last week in the pics IDK maybe I just popped more. but he does feel lower


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ultrasound baby A 5 1/2 lbs Baby B 6 lbs 2 ounces


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies I'm finally home :) hope you all don't well.

CW first of all i cant believe how fast your ticker is moving! Your doing so well and yesbeen in hospital is extreamley boring, I missed my daughter like crazy, it's impossible to sleep, the meals are not very adventurous and you always have to wait hours for a doctor or a scan etc but i can't complain about the staff as all of them have been absoloutly amazing and they have done everything in their power to help me and they actually truly care about helping me. So I can let the stale sandwiches and long waiting times go as the part that matters most, the care, was brilliant. I have seen my consultant today and had a word with him, the plan now is to wait and see how far I get :) labour could come tomorrow, next week or at 40weeks, who knows. I'm really happy for now. When I walk I still get aches and pains, the tightenings happen all day long but nothing that changes my cervix, so it's good at the minute.

Jadey, the steroids are so painful arnt they, I wished I knew about the toe wiggling trick when is had mine! I bet your feeling a little more confident now that your past the 24wweks mark and got steroids.

Chococat I asked if they would stop Labour but they said they wouldn't as i have had steroids and the only reason they normally stop it is to give steroids, so thier biggest concern was if I did start labouring they would want the stitch out ASAP to not risk the stitch tearing as it would cause a lot of damage. I was told he would do well aswel If he was born at 28weeks so they wasn't too concerned about letting him come. Hope your ok :)

Karen couldn't you push for steroids? As no matter what your cause was for having a preterm delivery was you still had a preterm delivery so couldnt you ask for them just incase? It won't hurt to be cautious this time

Monro glad to hear your doing well, I thought steroids only lasted a few weeks but been told that the steroids will still benefit now and that I won't get any more either, I have also been paranoid that my belly has dropped. My little boy keeps engaging so might have dropped. It's funny you mention his feet poking out as thats what I keep feeling at the top of my stomach, he's always kicking away. Apparently steroids makes the baby more active, or so I heard, don't know how true that is :)


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, glad you're home, fingers crossed you won't need to go back to hospital for another 12wks yet! It's interesting you are still getting braxton hicks, I've had them for weeks and quite a few each day but no-one seems worried about them, but I'm glad they checked you out. Was the leakage you experienced your waters??
It's a good place to be once you get to 28wks, it seems to be the magic milestone. 
I bet you're looking forward to being back in your own bed tonight and having some nutritious food! How was the scan, did you get a sneak peek of your little man?

Jadey, glad the trick worked, it did for me! Hope you're feeling a bit more relaxed now you've reached 24wks plus having steroids.

Karen, I'd still push for steroids, the fact you had a preterm labour previously is every reason for having them. It doesn't do any harm to have them. 

Monro, glad all is well. I get body parts pushing out and kicks up high too and wonder what part of baby I can feel. Sometimes I think I can feel the heel of its foot??

Day, they are good weights, your back must ache carrying that amount of baby around!


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW theY wasnt concerned about the Braxton hicks when I went in, they was more concerned about the water., which turned out to be just extra discharge, so thankfully my waters are still intact. Then while I had to wait for the doctor they hooked me up to a monitor to monitor the babies heartbeat and see if I was having contractions, I had 4 in a ten minute gap, which made them concerned and as the day went by the contractions were pretty much constant every few minutes and getting achier so they thought I was on my way into preterm labour, they alerted the special care baby unit and kept me on the delivery suite.. The only reason they arnt concerned now is because every time I have had a speculum check my cervix is still long and closed. so despite all of the contractions I have had my cervix is still holding up but they said my cervix could change instantly and I could go into labour, as with each Braxton hicks contraction it contracts from the top pushing down putting more pressure on the cervix. So I have been told to worry when the contractions become painful.

Oh I'm looking so forward to my own bed and food! I feel so sorry for one lady she had been in 9weeks!! 
Yes I got to see my little boy :) he looks huge on the scan now, still can't get his head measurements though so they couldn't estimate his weight which I was hoping to know!

How are you feeling lately?


----------



## karenh24

Thanx, i will ask at my next appointment and see what they say about it, like you said they won't do any harm :)


----------



## Craigswife

Yes I'm good thanks twinkle, but do worry about my braxton hicks. I see my midwife again Wednesday, so will mention it....again! I suppose I've had them for weeks and they are still the same, not painful at all, which I should take as a good sign??
Other than that I'm good. I don't feel the pressure like I used to and generally feel really well in myself, I've had several people comment on how well I look, which always helps! I'm happy to be heading towards 30wks but really want to clock up a few more yet. I've got one more week left at work before maternity leave, which I'm looking forward to now! Xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Karen just say that prem babies come fast and if you go into labour unexpectedly early like last time and your too far dilated for the labour to be stopped then you wouldnt have time for steroids, so tou would rather have them now and if your baby comes early then he/she has had help with thier lungs


----------



## sunnylove

Appt today. Cervix went from 5mm 10 days ago to pretty much 0! Funneling is all the way to stitch with possible 1cm dilated.


----------



## faibel

Sunny - I'm so sorry to hear that, are you in hosp? I will be thinking of you and I hope your little one stays put. Have you had any pain or symptoms? I hope its just to the stitch as you can stay like that til term, many have , take hope from that.


----------



## sunnylove

No exposed membranes but I'm sure that's just a matter of time since doc said cerclage is basically failing (since there's dilation. Well, maternal fetal medicine doc says there is, my doc says he personally doesn't see it). Will be admitted to hospital bed rest at 24 weeks (11 more days).

Im not having nearly as many braxton hicks as I was a week or two ago and haven't had any pain in about a week so I don't think I'm contracting much which is good..


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Yes I'm good thanks twinkle, but do worry about my braxton hicks. I see my midwife again Wednesday, so will mention it....again! I suppose I've had them for weeks and they are still the same, not painful at all, which I should take as a good sign??
> Other than that I'm good. I don't feel the pressure like I used to and generally feel really well in myself, I've had several people comment on how well I look, which always helps! I'm happy to be heading towards 30wks but really want to clock up a few more yet. I've got one more week left at work before maternity leave, which I'm looking forward to now! Xx

I use to really worry about my Braxton hicks, especially Over the last few days, as everything i read always says that if you have more than 4-6 an hour then it's not normal. I have about 4 while washing my hair but like I said they arent changing my cervix. It's still really long and closed, i think the stitch is amazing :) but then again I will say one thing no one thinks I will go to term as I'm having so many. Just probably mention to your midwife like you said, my consultant says asking as they arnt painful don't worry, even if your having a lot.

So happy your doing well, I think your on your way to term and aced this pregnancy. I can't believe how fast the weeks are rolling round :) it's good your not getting pressure, I suffer really badly with pressure.

Maternity leave :happydance: not long now x


----------



## faibel

Sunny - Thats good, think positive and stay in bed, drink water and relax. If sac out of the way, thats a good sign, the risk of infection is lower! I'm sure you'll make it to Vday x Was your stitch elective or emergent?


----------



## jessiemum

Sunny I totally agree with Faibel try to rest as much as you can, no lifting and take time to relax. Read some trash mags or books and give yourself some time off :winkwink:
U know its hard to stay positive but you are not too far off v day x 
CW are you enjoying being back at home I hope your oh & Lo are spoiling you rotten.

I'm a bit all over the place at the mo a mixture of hormones, worry about next few weeks ahead & arguing with oh all the time which is making me feel so much worse. I keep getting this throbbing and pulling when I've been active during the day.Not seeing the consultant again for another 2 weeks then off on hols to France. It's all a bit worrying as we are going in the same gestation I lost Jessie but then again I will be able to chill out. Sorry for the long post x x


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, so glad u are home. What a relief! I'm sure u have many weeks in you yet! :)

Karen, I would say that having had preterm labour is a massive reason to have steroids. More so than having IC , as that can be helped with a stitch where as preterm labour can't be. Definately push for them.

Sunny love, my doc said that I would definately be funneled to the stitch by now but it should hold. So as long as your waters hold up, u should be fine. My doc said my stitch would only fail if I started to have contractions or my waters went - as they would then have to remove it. Are u booked for steroids? You will get to 24 weeks!


----------



## faibel

Hi ladies,

I'm having a wobble, the last few days (and nights) my hips have been really bad and I've been getting 'lightening crotch' all of a sudden. Do you think one of the babies has dropped lower? At my scan last week they were well away from cervix, which was good but now I'm wondering if I've started to funnel and they have dropped lower?? I'm coming up to when I lost my last baby, tough few weeks coming up.

Hope everyone is doing well today x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Faibel my bay has been head down since 18weeks and basically engaged since about 22weeks, he pops in and out of it though, I caught him on the scan take his head out of my pelvis for literally a minute then straight back in, so my little boys a cheeky monkey!
My hips, pubic bone and thighs have always been really achey, today I am in agony with them. I always experience sharp pains in my lady region, maybe one of your babies has decided to go head down?

My stitch has held fabulously even though there was many times I thought it was tearing, failing and I thought I was funneling etc. the time I panicked most was when I was coming up to the time wherei lost my little boy in my last pregnancy (22weeks) I hope all goes well for you which I'm sure it will xx


----------



## jadey_fae

faibel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm having a wobble, the last few days (and nights) my hips have been really bad and I've been getting 'lightening crotch' all of a sudden. Do you think one of the babies has dropped lower? At my scan last week they were well away from cervix, which was good but now I'm wondering if I've started to funnel and they have dropped lower?? I'm coming up to when I lost my last baby, tough few weeks coming up.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today x

I am sorry you are feeling worried at this difficult time. I can say that I get lightening crotch a lot. It doesn't worry me so much now. I posted a thread about it on the 2nd tri board to see if it was a normal pregnancy thing and loads of people say they also get it and they don't have cervical issues.
When is your next check? If it really worries you, you could call the hosp and get checked - mayb get another scan?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey I get my stitch removed mon would like to know what to expect


----------



## jadey_fae

DAYDAY24 said:


> Hey I get my stitch removed mon would like to know what to expect

Wow. So exciting. I can't help u with what to expect but wanted to wish u luck. Did u think u would make it this far? :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Not at all jadey was scared since I found out was pregnant


----------



## jadey_fae

Sorry if this is a bit gross but does any one find that their discharge sometimes dries an odd colour on their knickers. Sometimes at the end of the day I notice a slight pinkish/beige colour on my knickers and it freaks me out a bit. When I wipe after using the loo my discharge is always white and I check it a lot because I am so paranoid. 
Do think that it could be just the white stuff drying this colour?
Found a tiny stain tonight. I can't decide if it's beige or pink. Aaaarrrggghhhhh........ I sound like a crazy person!


----------



## shanny

Day - stitch removal - i ahd some gas and air for mine and they put a speculum in i think and then just cut and remove................i could of had a spinal if it was painful/difficult ......but have avoided that so far............its a little uncomfortable but over quick ish and then they monitored baby for a while to see if anything happens and then i went home a few hours later................aside from the removal ..............felt no different afterwrads and it never sparked anything off for me.................guess other places/ hospital might be different would be interested to know what others go through/ have had...........


----------



## DAYDAY24

Shanny I don't know if we have gas or air in the U.S I do know if its difficult she will use a spinal . Did u have any discharge or dilation


----------



## CIM

Had a great day today, a good friend came and visited for a few hours.I laughed so hard I peed myself, (which made us laugh even more). I have been dribbling urine for a week now. Horrible. Coming up on 18 days bedrest, since stitch placement. Last nite was terrible as baby just wanted to stay in my pelvis, giving me excruciating back pain. Finally put a frozen water bottle near pubic bone, baby got its button moving lol. I have 18 days before 23 weeks, that is when my hospital considers viability or 500 g. Baby needs to get fat. Roll on time.


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey_fae said:


> Sorry if this is a bit gross but does any one find that their discharge sometimes dries an odd colour on their knickers. Sometimes at the end of the day I notice a slight pinkish/beige colour on my knickers and it freaks me out a bit. When I wipe after using the loo my discharge is always white and I check it a lot because I am so paranoid.
> Do think that it could be just the white stuff drying this colour?
> Found a tiny stain tonight. I can't decide if it's beige or pink. Aaaarrrggghhhhh........ I sound like a crazy person!


Mine has been yellowish with a slight tint of pale green, that was this morning then its been a normal white colour after that for the rest of the day. I have been freaking out too. scared of infection byt my midwife says it woukd be grass green if ibfection was present vut it isnt then i was panicking incase this was a bit of my mucus plug... who knows. im paranoid too. i actually cant wait until my baby is here so i can stop worrying now. i am so scared of somthing going wrong


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sorry my spelling is terrible. its silly touch screen, it drives me crazy as it writes what it wants and makes me look like i cant spell :(


----------



## sunnylove

Ugh, feeling discouraged. Don't think I'll make it much longer and would hate to have baby so preterm. Having a lot of tightening today but I think baby is changing positions. Feels like there's a balloon pressing against my cervix. (I guess I can blame the funneling on that.) Hate that I'm feeling so pessimistic but the odds are not at all in my favor.


----------



## faibel

Sunny - bad days come and go, hoping you are feeling more positive today. I always find the nights are the worst, the aches and pains of the day catch up with you and you have time to think, always my worst time and when I imagine all is doomed but then I wake in the am feeling better.

Twinkle/ Jadey - Since the stitch, I've had hardly any discharge, even on the day of the stitch. I'd prepared myself for ooddles of the stuff but nada, weird? So I can't comment. You can guarantee if it does start up, I'll freak and head straight to hosp thinking the worst!!!

CIM - I'm always peein myself, I must have no pelvic floor left! The joys of pregnancy! It's good to have a fun day, it's like a day off from the stress! I laughed so hard last night, I thought I'd jiggle them out! My oh made a comment its been ages since he'd heard it and its true, the stress and worry can really effect you.


----------



## Twinkle 3

sunnylove said:


> Ugh, feeling discouraged. Don't think I'll make it much longer and would hate to have baby so preterm. Having a lot of tightening today but I think baby is changing positions. Feels like there's a balloon pressing against my cervix. (I guess I can blame the funneling on that.) Hate that I'm feeling so pessimistic but the odds are not at all in my favor.

Sorry your feeling down :hugs:
Try to keep positive, you have a stitch in so it will keep your cervix closed, no matter if your funneling. The stitches are really strong aswel and most of the time don't fail. I know it's worrying now and you think you will never make it to a good gestation or even past 24weeks but you will:) there was so many days when I thought I wouldn't make it. I know your situation is different to mine but I think if you rest as much as possible then you will get to 24weeks and beyond, there's ladies who are dialated from early on and get to term with bed rest and no stitch. Have you spoke to anyone about your worries? Can any one put your mind at rest for you by offering you any advice?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ladies im achey, in agony when i walk from spd, i have lost all of my energy, i feel sick and just really really lost the will to even move. i dont know whats wrong with me. im still getting tightenings every so often and i wasnt sure if i lost a little bit of my plug yesterday. i just dont feel right and i cant put my finger on whats wrong. i would ring my midwife but it just seems silly to say i feel ill. Think im going to see what happens over the next few days. im not too confident that i will get much further


----------



## CIM

Twinkle & Faibel, sorry you guys are feeling poorly, I know most of have these insane emotional physically draining days, I was like this Friday. I know when the baby is down real low, everything hurts physically my lower back extreme pain, my hips feel like they are breaking, then when the baby moves I get all this cervical pain from the kicks. I start to doubt myself, I think because my body has failed my in the past so much, I have come to expect it fail. I give it to God, this baby will be born, it's just a matter of when. My body is weak, so it needs something super natural to keep it going. To get the baby out of my pelvis, I put a frozen water bottle under my bump, it froze that little sucker right out, now it doesn't really seem all that interested in hanging out down there, we will see how long that lasts.

Twinkle, if you are feeling ill, I would call, especially. At 28 weeks I would be a nervous bundle.


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, maybe call them 2moro. Sorry u feel so poo. You are 28 weeks though, so your baby would be ok if born soon. Sending u positive vibes.

I'm having a load of extra pressure today and I keep getting a shooting pain down one side of my bump. Normal??


----------



## shanny

DAYDAY24 said:


> Shanny I don't know if we have gas or air in the U.S I do know if its difficult she will use a spinal . Did u have any discharge or dilation



no dishcahrge to speak of - just normal- no change

no dilation -- but i have always been induced -- do not go into labour on own (yet!!)


----------



## sunnylove

Thanks ladies, I am feeling better today. Thankful for a wonderful husband! Tired of talking to nurses who don't know my situation or fully understand it. I called l&d today because I had a tiny bit of spotting once this morning and have been having stabbing pains and a lot of pressure. She just said it didn't sound like anything...really now?


----------



## sunnylove

Does anyone have any experience with the TAC (Trans Abdominal Cerclage)? Apparently transvaginal cerclages are 70-80% effective and the TAC is almost 95% effective. Has anyone considered it? I have considered it, especially if I lose this baby (or it survives but is born at a horribly early gestational age). Basically I think it's a stitch they put in abdominally and it's effective because they are able to put it up very high in the cervix which can effectively prevent a lot of funneling. My normal Mcdonald cerclage had to be put in very low in the cervix since there wasn't much left, so I have a ton of funneling. The downside is that the TAC completely permanent and you would have to always have your baby via c-section. WDYT?


----------



## Craigswife

Sorry to hear several of you ladies are struggling with pressure. It's such an emotional rollercoaster having IC and takes a lot of strength to keep positive. I had some really blue days especially up to 24wks. I've mentioned the pressure issue to my midwife and ob but no one seems particularly concerned and during one episode had my stitch checked and my cervix was long and closed. The only advice I can offer you lovely ladies is to just to look after yourselves, eat and drink well and rest as much as you can. I requested extra midwife appointments, which helped a lot. I also had to take up a hobby after stitch placement to get me through those difficult weeks up to 24wks, just to take my mind off it, I was driving myself crazy, searching google and generally being really anxious and stressed. I started a cross stitch for my baby and actually have really been enjoying doing it, it's very relaxing. 

Sunnylove, I can't offer much advice but have also heard that TAC is very effective. Hang on in there, you're only a week off V day.

Today I need to have a moan at my dr's surgery, I had my 28wk bloods done last week, which was late anyway because they were short of appointments and when I rang fri for results they had lost my sample! So I need it done again and the receptionist reckoned she couldn't fit me in for 3 weeks, unbelievable. 

Twinkle, how's things with you x

Keep smiling ladies xx


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, I think shooting pains are normal, I think it's just stretching and growing pains. Obviously if its severe and goes on for a long time get it checked out. I've had a few episodes of shooting pains which didn't amount to anything. How's it feeling today?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Cw your over 30 weeks :) how amazing is that? Doctors are terrible, i had my 28 week appointment on friday and when i came home the blood forms were in my green notes, then i realised they had completey forgotton to do the bloods or even mention it to me.
I havnt been told about the whooping caugh injection either which is meant to be given at 29weeks and im a few days off! Have you had yours?

I still feel terrible today :( thinking of ringing and speaking to someone. i have just lost all of my enrrgy, i feel sick, lightheaded and im in agony from spd.. my due date seems so far away aswel :( im struggling at the minute with all the pains and symptoms im having... sorry for moaning lol. just strange what pregnancy can do to our bodies. There is one good thing though, my little boy is still cooking. hoping i make it to 30wks (no ones confident in that though)


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I really feel for you, you've been battling with pressure and aches for so long now, but you're right, against it all your little man is still cooking away and you're not far off 29wks now and if he were to come soon he stands a really good chance. Did you have similar symptoms when you were pregnant with your daughter? What gestation was she born?
I would ring and speak to someone if you're still not feeling right, its worth getting checked out, just in case theres something going on. If Im right in thinking you've been feeling unwell all weekend. Whats a quick phone call? It'll reassure you and its better to act on it and it turn out to be nothing serious.

I had a real issue with my whooping cough jab. I wanted to have it when I had my 28wk bloods, which I had a nightmare with anyway, but was told by my surgery that it was a 'nurse practioner' doing my bloods and she wasn't qualified to give injections! Surely its harder to take blood from someone than to jab someone in the arm with a vaccine??? Bunch of amateurs Im sure! So I asked when they could do it and its until next Thursday when I will be 31+4. They were trying to fob me off with an appointment in a few weeks but I firmly pointed out the leaflet they sent me said the optimum time to have it was between 28-32wks and then suddenly she could fit me in next week! My surgery are terrible, generally you have to have all your limbs hanging off and in cardiac arrest before you can get an appointment, lol! They always ask when you ring for an appointment "is it urgent?" or "is it and emergency?", I always say yes, but one time I questioned what they classed as an emergency. If it was I wouldn't be wasting my time ringing them I'd be off to A&E!!

Sorry rant over, as you can probably see they have annoyed me, lol.

So Im in the thirties now! New territory for me! Im hoping I can keep going for a few more weeks though, the goal posts keep moving. Im generally feeling well although the increased weight gives me aches and pressure if im on my feet to long. Im trying to enjoy whats left of my pregnancy and allow myself to get excited. For too long Ive banished any exciting thoughts and just been worrying about the 'what ifs'. We put up the cot at the weekend and although my instinct told me it might jinx the pregnancy, I made myself enjoy the experience. Its become a habit now, worrying and 'jinxing' thoughts!

Anyway this quick post has ended up a real essay, sorry folks!


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, never apologise for moaning. Do call someone if it will put your mind at ease a bit. I am sorry you are in so much pain.

Craigswife, 30 weeks! :) Amazing. I am always totally paranoid about jinxing myself too.

I am still feeling a load of pressure and when I wee I feel like my waters are pushing down into my vagina? But what's worrying me more is I keep getting a shooting pain in my cervix. I get them occasionally before but never every day. So far I have had about 5 this morn. I don't think I will last much longer


----------



## TLM21

Hi ladies 
Sorry I've been a little absent in the posting department, I'm doing good, just a little anxious, but I guess that is my normal self. stitches get removed today, so I'm happy and nervous at the same time. I will let you ladies know what it feels like later on. 
Jadey I've been having the stabbing pains too, and I'm at 37 weeks, so they may NOT be a sign of ptl. They are super uncomfortable. I did read that they could be part of the ligaments pain symptoms like cw said. Of course if you feel like you should get checked out pls do so.
Twinkle I'm sorry about spd I read it could be very painful. You are very strong, and I'm still confident you will make it past 30 weeks. 
Cw congrats on passing the 30 mark, you sound more relaxed, time will continue to move  
Day I'm thinking about you, as I know is stitch removal day for you too. Hugs
Sunny, I'm glad you are feeling better. Have you in my thoughts, lots of prayers your way hun. 
Faibel how are you, and the twins? Hope everything is well. 
Cim way to go with the cold bottle to move the baby, the Dr also said stabbing pains could be from baby movement against cervix, which I guess is totally normal.

Oh I also got a surprise baby shower yesterday with close friends, very nice. For the first time I allowedmyself to recieve some gifts, still.just the necessary...lol
Hope everyone is doing well, hugs


----------



## Tink_0123

Hey Ladies,

Im glad to see you're all still cooking those babies! Although I rarely post anymore, I do read your posts just about everyday. Life if hectic, I started working already, Audrey is going to be 8 weeks this Wednesday and shes super big. I will try to post pictures so u ladies can see her.

Twinkle, hope u feel better hun, keep a positive state of mind that ur little boy will remain cooking for many more weeks.

TLM & Day, good luck on ur stitch removal.. Both of u have done great getting this far!

CW, congrats on 30 weeks!

Jadey, congrats on reaching Vday!

Welcome to all new ladies!


----------



## DAYDAY24

TLM21 good luck I'm so nervous lol . Thanks tink


----------



## Craigswife

Day, hope it goes well for you. Id be interested in what the removal of the stitch is like.x


----------



## faibel

I'm fed up with saying this at min but another bad day, felt really tired all day and odd stabbing pains! I've got my 20 weeks scan tomorrow, so I'll speak to my consultant then. I keep saying its probably nothing but with Ic, who knows!!! I have to say the 'fear' factor is really kicking in now, fear of not even making 24 weeks and then if I do having very prem twins, little men in white coats will be coming for me as I stress myself into a frenzy!!!


----------



## monro84

twinkle --I do believe that about it will make him more active. Hope your feeling better. I dont think I have spd but I know each time I wake up and pee I cannot put to much pressure on my left leg b/c my hip hurts so bad but after I walk a few steps it goes away but I cannot imagin that pain all day long b/c for those few minutes it is excrueating. :hugs:

CW-- Lol I know I actually think that he keep poking his leg out b/c I asked what part that was when she had the wand right over where I feel him alot and she said that was his femer (thigh?) so It might be his knee lol. 

Sunny--good luck you don't have to much longer to go before v day.:hugs:

day and TLM--GL today let us know what its like b/c I am kinda scared of it to but I guess its the only way now. :dohh:

Afm--I had a busy weekend we had our nephews (5 and 7) this weekend oh boy getting a taste of what its going to be like. But they did great. I took them back home yesteday in next town over and went to some stores tryign to find a dress to keep cool in during the summer that would be fairly resonable no luck but did find a cheap maturnity top. I just cannot justfiy in spending 20 or 30 bucks on 1 maturnity item that I will only wear a few months. On my way back I guess I walked to much and this weekend I did to much b/c I was cramping. Got home still cramping so sat outside talking to my dh and one of his friends. I was sitting in an old bar stool chair with my feet proped up. The back of the char was kinda leaning already and I was scared I was going to fall backward by my dh assured me I would not. Well he went in to get a drink and I was sitting there talking to his friend and all of a sudden the back broke on it and I did fall backward but it was like in slow motion. I caught myself with my left arm which jarred my left shoulder and then lowered my butt to the ground so I really did not hit my stomach back or butt hard at all. I still had cramps afterward that felt the same as before the fall. I am pretty positve that they were cause by all the walking I did and overdoing it with the boys this weekend but my dh was very worried after the fall. The were not contractions however I did have a few BH last night but he would not stop moving as I was laying in the recliner he moved for about 2 minutes straight which does not happen. he is already head down so i am hoping he was not turning. I woke up this morning and had very light cramps and still do kinda but nothing like yesterday evening. I don't think its anything to worry about.


----------



## shanny

Sunny love

after 4 stitches (the mcdoanld one i think) I have little cervix left and it has been sucessfull all those times for me so hang in there........reckon lizzie (on holiday) will know about the different stitches)

Looking forward to hearing how day and everyone else got on with stitch removal......


hang in there girls i know we all feel like shit sometimes but it is worth it..........thinking of you all


----------



## sunnylove

Considering being admitted into hospital a week early. Had a little spotting yesterday morning and now it feels like my stitch is irritated? This is so frustrating and I don't feel like I can relate to most of you because a lot of you are not on bed rest or have 2+cm of cervix. My sister tried to tell me she understands how I feel because she was on bed rest for 8 weeks after docs had to stop labor at 27 weeks, but her daughter would have had like an 80% survival rate had she been born then! I am just mad at everyone - no one understands.


----------



## shanny

Jadey - 

I had a lot of stabbing pains a few weeks ago and they have since passed or are less frequent - so yours might too just take it easy and move slowly i find if i get up too quick i get more twingey..............


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies done wasn't that bad I'm 2-3 cm dilated


----------



## shanny

well done day.....................keep us posted................how many days til actual due date -- not that that means much on here!!!!!!


----------



## 25weeker

sunnylove said:


> Considering being admitted into hospital a week early. Had a little spotting yesterday morning and now it feels like my stitch is irritated? This is so frustrating and I don't feel like I can relate to most of you because a lot of you are not on bed rest or have 2+cm of cervix. My sister tried to tell me she understands how I feel because she was on bed rest for 8 weeks after docs had to stop labor at 27 weeks, but her daughter would have had like an 80% survival rate had she been born then! I am just mad at everyone - no one understands.

Sunny - My last pregnancy wasn't exactly the same as your's but at 21 weeks I was told I was going to lose my girls as I was dilated with membranes bulging. Because I didn't labour in day 5 they put in a stitch. I was kept in hospital on strict bed rest because I was over 300 miles from home and he didn't want to risk transferring me as they weren't sure it would work especially with twins. Through the 4 extra weeks that bought me there was many bumps where they thought they were going to have to take my stitch out and deliver my girls so I do understand how scary it is waiting on hitting a stage where your baby might be given a chance to survive even though the odds are against you and there were many days I just wanted to cry all day and wondered why this was happening to me.

With regards to a TAC Agiboma on here had one placed after her last pregnancy had 2 failed stitches and she delivered at 25 weeks. She has recently given birth at term with the help of the TAC so she isn't on very much but I am sure if you send her a PM she will be happy to answer any questions you have on it.

If you would feel more reassured in hospital then I think you should see about being admitted.

I will keep everything crossed you make it to term. xx


----------



## DAYDAY24

30 but since it s twins they are removing by week 38


----------



## TLM21

Day I'm glad it went well, mine did as well, I was so tense, ended up being a little crampy while the.Dr was actually trying to take the stitches out. But it didn't last too long. Was only dilated 1cm, but I guess the canal is very short so we'll see. Of course no I'm nervous about labor, lol. Does it end, or am I going to be anxious forever...lol


----------



## DAYDAY24

Tlm was tense as well nevous about labor as well I know I mine was short last measurement was .7 like 2 months ago


----------



## TLM21

Day Dr didn't say how short it was, but he did say it was pretry short. it makes me anxious to being able to identify contractions and be able to time them. I guess if I'm in pain more than usual, I should be able to.
so happy for you and the boys.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks happy for you and ur lil one as well


----------



## jadey_fae

Day and TLM - yey for making it to stitch removal :) Any signs of labour? Was it painful?


----------



## chocolatecat

sunnylove said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the TAC (Trans Abdominal Cerclage)? Apparently transvaginal cerclages are 70-80% effective and the TAC is almost 95% effective. Has anyone considered it? I have considered it, especially if I lose this baby (or it survives but is born at a horribly early gestational age). Basically I think it's a stitch they put in abdominally and it's effective because they are able to put it up very high in the cervix which can effectively prevent a lot of funneling. My normal Mcdonald cerclage had to be put in very low in the cervix since there wasn't much left, so I have a ton of funneling. The downside is that the TAC completely permanent and you would have to always have your baby via c-section. WDYT?

A Tac sounds like a good idea for you. I went to see a specialist in London to get one. In the end he recommended a modified shrodikar. (Sp,?) Which was because my cervix is long but weak. It went in pre pregnancy so it could go v high. Had it under a general rather than spinal.the stitch can come out for a vaginal delivery. 
Have you found abbey loopers? Loads of advice on the yahoo group


----------



## chocolatecat

Exciting to hear about stitch removals.! Crossing fingers for smooth, speedy deliveries for you both. 
Mine comes out in 3 weeK's ,I'm hoping it will trigger labour, as I'm totally ready to meet her soon! So silly after all this stress, but now I'm worried about going over due! Though still haven't decided whether to have a section. Otherwise feeling good. Lots of rib pain and back ache but walking around is no problem ,I'm even going to go to aqua natal this week!

hope you're all well?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Choco have you experienced any pressure or constant Braxton hicks? Ithink I'm losing bits of plug aswel.. Just wondering how good the stitch holds that's all? If I didn't have the stitch I know 110% I would have gave birth by now or would be doing it soon but with the stitch I don't know if I will plod along like this until the end... 33weeks is amazing, can't believe you only have 3weeks until stitch removal :)


----------



## jadey_fae

faibel said:


> I'm fed up with saying this at min but another bad day, felt really tired all day and odd stabbing pains! I've got my 20 weeks scan tomorrow, so I'll speak to my consultant then. I keep saying its probably nothing but with Ic, who knows!!! I have to say the 'fear' factor is really kicking in now, fear of not even making 24 weeks and then if I do having very prem twins, little men in white coats will be coming for me as I stress myself into a frenzy!!!

I know how you feel. I think we have all prob felt like we need to be carried off by the men in white coats at some point. You are at what I found the hardest stage so far. Things will feel easier once you get 23 + weeks.
Good luck for scan today!


----------



## jadey_fae

monro84 said:


> twinkle --I do believe that about it will make him more active. Hope your feeling better. I dont think I have spd but I know each time I wake up and pee I cannot put to much pressure on my left leg b/c my hip hurts so bad but after I walk a few steps it goes away but I cannot imagin that pain all day long b/c for those few minutes it is excrueating. :hugs:
> 
> CW-- Lol I know I actually think that he keep poking his leg out b/c I asked what part that was when she had the wand right over where I feel him alot and she said that was his femer (thigh?) so It might be his knee lol.
> 
> Sunny--good luck you don't have to much longer to go before v day.:hugs:
> 
> day and TLM--GL today let us know what its like b/c I am kinda scared of it to but I guess its the only way now. :dohh:
> 
> Afm--I had a busy weekend we had our nephews (5 and 7) this weekend oh boy getting a taste of what its going to be like. But they did great. I took them back home yesteday in next town over and went to some stores tryign to find a dress to keep cool in during the summer that would be fairly resonable no luck but did find a cheap maturnity top. I just cannot justfiy in spending 20 or 30 bucks on 1 maturnity item that I will only wear a few months. On my way back I guess I walked to much and this weekend I did to much b/c I was cramping. Got home still cramping so sat outside talking to my dh and one of his friends. I was sitting in an old bar stool chair with my feet proped up. The back of the char was kinda leaning already and I was scared I was going to fall backward by my dh assured me I would not. Well he went in to get a drink and I was sitting there talking to his friend and all of a sudden the back broke on it and I did fall backward but it was like in slow motion. I caught myself with my left arm which jarred my left shoulder and then lowered my butt to the ground so I really did not hit my stomach back or butt hard at all. I still had cramps afterward that felt the same as before the fall. I am pretty positve that they were cause by all the walking I did and overdoing it with the boys this weekend but my dh was very worried after the fall. The were not contractions however I did have a few BH last night but he would not stop moving as I was laying in the recliner he moved for about 2 minutes straight which does not happen. he is already head down so i am hoping he was not turning. I woke up this morning and had very light cramps and still do kinda but nothing like yesterday evening. I don't think its anything to worry about.

How are u feeling today?


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, I believe I have been loosing my plug also. In bits and pieces mainly. How are u feeling today?


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW my little girl was born at 29+3 I have had the exact same symptoms through the pregnancy, all the aches pains, pressure etc as I did with her.. But the only difference was when I had Braxton hicks they came the night before she was born and sort of increased in frequency and pain throughout the day, I had a bloody show then she was born but with my son, I had also felt the same as I do now but I lost my plug about over about 6weeks, I had constant Braxton hicks for a week then I went into labour... So this time I'm a little worried as to how good the stitch is and will it hold, as I'm having all the symptoms I normally have before i give birth, I have been having constant Braxton hicks though for little over a week, I'm Not sure but I am if that makes sense that I have lost bits of mucus plug over a few days.. Feel sort f in limbo that I may or may not go into labour soon, looking at my medical history it's likely with the signs but looking at how strong the stitch is it also looks unlikely! So I'm pretty uncertain about everything lol. 
I have a midwife coming today though so I'm going to pick her brains, just hoping she dosnt send me to the hospital though, not looking forward going back to uncomfy beds, stale sandwiches and cups of tea coming out of my ears lol!

To be truthful it makes more sense having your bloods and injection together dosnt it, I always thought nurses were qualified to give injections?? A little strange that she wasn't qualified, as like you said taking blood seems more difficult then a simple injection lol.
My doctors are like yours, I never make appointments for a doctor in advance as they make you wait for 2-3weeks so I always say its an emergency and book on the day :) 

Its nice to hear your enjoying your pregnancy now :) you deserve to after all of the worrying, your doing so well :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

I know this sounds disgusting asking this question but what does yours look like jadey?


----------



## Craigswife

My braxton hicks have been happening since about 20wks ish. I try not worry too much now about them but I have days when they are really frequent, I notice I have more in the evenings than the day time. Also if I had a little 'kiss and cuddle' with hubbie they start up big time! 
I say I try not to worry about them, but they make me nervous.

Twinkle, are you still feeling sick and poorly today? You're doing the right thing having a chat with your midwife today, hopefully she can help. You're close to 29wks now so every day your little man is inside you is a bonus and if he were to come soon he'll be fine x
Just thinking though, can you lose your plug when your cervix is stitched?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Cw i still feel off it today. I think the worry is making me feel worse. i didnt think i would worry when i hit this stage but im terrified of somthing being or going wrong. 
I wasnt too sure if you could lose your mucus plug either with a stitch in but i googled it and i have read you can lose it but then thats what confuses me because the cervix is stitched shut and your plugs suppose to come away when your cervix starts changing and opening.. so still none the wiser what on earth can be going on with me lol


----------



## jadey_fae

You can loose your mucus plug with a stitch in place. If u think of your cervix as hollowing not opening. Does that make sense? When your cervix thins it hollows. If you imagine like a polo mint (sorry it's the only way I can think to describe) then making the hole in the middle bigger but without the polo getting bigger or opening.

My mucus plug has looked like thick jelly sometimes with bits of pink


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, that thought will stay with me I'm sure when I'm next sucking a polo, lol ;-)

How's everyone doing with their fluid intake. I'm getting rubbish at drinking enough water. I reckon on average I'm having 2 pints a day.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies I have spoke with my midwife, she has reassured me and done lots of checks for infection, anaemia etc. she's checked my little boy and his heartbeats fine, she says it's probably my mucus plug I'm losing as fluid and mucus is still able to get out of the cervix but as mine isn't bloody it's not a cause for concern. She says my biggest concern is going into labour early and I have to plod along until then but nobody knows when. She said i have to just look out for painful contractions and the feeling of pain if my stitch is pulling other than that all should be ok :) 

Jadey mine is like a yellowly with a tiny hint of pale green (sounds lovely dosnt it lol)

CW I have been terrible lately with fluids, I must admit I don't drink a lot at all. Maybe 4-5glasses of water or juice a day plus 2 cups of tea


----------



## TLM21

Hello ladies
Chocolate glad to hear stitch removal is in 3 weeks, you've done amazing
Day how is it going today?
Jadey no signs of labor yet, although last nite after I took a shower late I did see my belly a little lower than usual, I had to call my husband so he could tell me if he saw it too, he said it was a little lower. I did have a lot of the stabbing pains yesterday, which I believe is baby's head against my cervix in this case. Stitch removal was ok, I felt crampy, Dr got the knot out but was unable to get the ends, not sure if I had tissue around it, but when he was pulling to get the ends out I think that is when I felt the cramps (kinda like when they do a biopsy), but it wasn't that bad. 
Now pretty much the waiting game to see what happens...
Twinkle get checked if you feel you should. You are doing great, even with all the anxiety, which I think is unavoidable. Almost at 29 hun.
faibel you are at the most difficult stage mentally, once you pass 24, you will feel better. Try to stay positive, sometimes is so hard, but trust the stitch, and trust powers above that everything will hold. Sending you positive vibes and hugs.
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Tlm hopefully shouldn't be too long of a wait for you until you meet your baby :) its ironic that we spend all the time trying to keep our baby's in then when it's time for ladies to have thier stitch removed the baby still dosnt come lol

You have dne amazing and I hope I can do as well as you :) keep us all updated


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I'm glad your midwife was able to offer you some reassurance. I wonder whether the continued stress is making you feel unwell as well as the spd added too, if you think you've been under increased stress since your stitch placement, so weeks of worry could possibly be causing it. 
I was told the same thing to look out for, pain in my cervix from the stitch pulling, painful BH's and bloody discharge or bleeding, other than that they're not worried. I try and draw on that info when I'm having a wobbly day!
I read somewhere, not sure if it was here, but if you become a bit dehydrated this can increase BH?? Not sure how true this is, but I'm trying to be good today with my fluid intake (how long that'll last though!) still having the odd BH though!


----------



## DAYDAY24

TLM I'm ok just more pressure now and one of the boys have dropped


----------



## ShelbyLC

Day, do your boys have names? I keep checking BNB waiting to see you've gone into labor! :haha:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Twinkle, I'm glad your midwife was able to offer you some reassurance. I wonder whether the continued stress is making you feel unwell as well as the spd added too, if you think you've been under increased stress since your stitch placement, so weeks of worry could possibly be causing it.
> I was told the same thing to look out for, pain in my cervix from the stitch pulling, painful BH's and bloody discharge or bleeding, other than that they're not worried. I try and draw on that info when I'm having a wobbly day!
> I read somewhere, not sure if it was here, but if you become a bit dehydrated this can increase BH?? Not sure how true this is, but I'm trying to be good today with my fluid intake (how long that'll last though!) still having the odd BH though!

My midwife said anxiety is probably causing some symptoms as I am so worried. 
I don't know why but I have just flew into a panic these last few days, it seems silly dosnt it that I have got this far and still worrying. I really wasn't expecting to worry so much now, I thought I would be able to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.

Yes I heard that dehydration could cause BHs, I was quite surprised they didn't try to hook me up to a saline drip when I was in hospital for the tightenings as that's probably the first thing they would do to try and ease them.

My BHs Are pretty much constant, I'm just use to walking around with a rock hard stomach now lol. Activity seems to make them worse aswel. I was sat on the sofa earlier and I thought I would time them to see how often I get them, they was coming every 5minutes but atleast they arnt changing my cervix.

I just wish I knew if an increase in them is a sign of labour coming soon or if I have a chance of getting to term. I'm paranoid aswel that I can feel my stitch stinging. When my baby headbutts my cervix I sort of get a funny stinging sensation


----------



## DAYDAY24

Shelby yes Tyler and trent lol I keep getting calls and texts asking same thing


----------



## shanny

Because of all our different pregnacy experiences - usualy more than the average person we all worry I think thrughout the pregnancy...............despite my 3 stitch success and having faith in i again I am still anxious-- especially tonight as it seems to be kicking and aggravating my stitch/cervix making me concernedabout my waters as this i my worst fear--It is just totally normal to obsess and worry and now we hvae access to google etc it does nt help.......................but so glad we hve each other to share with

liking the names Day......................


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shanny


----------



## sunnylove

On hospital bed rest. Cerclage has failed and there's a big foot in my funnel! Oh and I'm dilated and have no cervix. Go me.


----------



## TLM21

Sunny I'm so sorry to hear that hun. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Xx
did they say what are they going to do?


----------



## jadey_fae

Sunny :( Thinking of you. Whats the plan? Are they giving you steroids? What did it feel like for the stitch to fail? Are your waters still ok? Lots of ladies make it to a decent gestation with dilation and no stitch on bed rest alone!


----------



## jadey_fae

And you are 23 weeks which is good. Does your hosp consider you viable?


----------



## jadey_fae

Hello! Quick question about movements. Mine are no where near as common or as strong as they were a week ago. Sometimes I don't feel anything all day except for a tiny niggle where as I used to get kicks. I know I have an anterior placenta so I think that cushions a lot. Do you think the boy has just changed posistions? Is it ok as long as I feel something?!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey, my placentas anterior too. As long as you feel something he is ok. lay on your back or try and do something that normally triggers a movement. if he moves hes fine. if not you can ring a midwife and they can check his heartbeat to reassure you :) my movements were never really consistent until just lately.. really hoping they stay this way. I use to have days where he would move constantly then days where he was so quiet i thought something was wrong. i read when they have growth spurts they dont move as much. i love my movements at the minute. hes just started with his own little pattern which is so nice, so try not to worry too much :) even though you will lol all part of been a mummy, especially a mummy with ic


as for me ill just update. myself and doctor google have diagnosed my symptoms! I believe i am experiencing prelabour.. anyone know anything about it? or experiencing similar things?
From what i have read its the experience of constant regular braxton hicks that dont change your cervix. they last for hours making you think labours imminent then they just fizzle out. 
it says it starts anything up to a month before actual labour.

I had to research on google as last night i had really intense bhs that was coming every few minutes and was cramping my bump and bum.. i actually thought i was going into labour.
I fell asleep though, had nothing through the night then this morning woke up with normal painless bhs... so who knows whats going on


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sunnylove im sorry to hear that your in hospital. Fingers and toes crossed for you that your baby will stay cooking for aslong as possible. dont give up hope yet and keep positive. bed rest can do amazing things and your in the best place to be looked after. Your also 23 weeks which i beleive in america is classed as viable? .Like jadey said have you had steroids? i know funneling with a stitch is normal and ladies can go weeks dialted. i will be thinking of you. keep positive x


----------



## Craigswife

Sunnylove, sorry to hear your stitch failed, it must be a worrying time for you. Bed rest is amazing so here's hoping it will bring you a few more days/weeks. Whats the plan of action? Let us know how you're doing hunny, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your little one, hang on in there bubs. X

Jadey, I get days where baby is more active than others and I think the position of your placenta has a lot to do with it. Like twinkle says lay on your back and see if that triggers movements. Mine are usually after I've eaten or in the evenings. If it seems very quiet and you can't trigger and movements I'd asked to be checked.

Twinkle, my BH's are worse in the evenings but never wake me up at night, unlike heartburn, owwww! I think I read also that the bigger the baby gets the stronger the BH's. Be reassured that all your midwife checks were okay and your little boy is just fine and a day off 29wks! If google is right and you get another month, then that is even better! Be careful on google though, it's a scary place!

As for me, last night baby decided to completely flip around, usually I feel kicks on the right side and this has been consistent for weeks but it flipped over and now feeling them on the left. It feels strange! I actually felt baby do it and then for about half hour after i had a horrible intense burning muscle feeling and just could not get comfy. It's settled into its new position now though and the round ligament pain has gone.
I have a midwife check later, so will be interested to see where she thinks its laying. 

I had a wander round the shops yesterday, my purse broke so had to get a new one and I was amazed how well I felt, I used to get lots of pressure standing and walking, but was fine. I'm so grateful to be able to do the things I used to take for granted, I really enjoy and absorb the experience, it sounds daft I know!

This is my last week at work before maternity leave, so come on weather lets have some summer to enjoy while I'm off.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## sunnylove

There is no plan but wait. They don't want to restitch because of possible infection. I havent lost fluids and I'm not having any significant contractions. Jadey, my cerclage failing didn't really feel like anything. I had a tiny bit of spotting a couple days ago but that was probably from dilating. Viability is determined when we say it is, whether at 23 or 24. Unfortunately bed rest has not worked for me at all so I'm not a believer. 

Being in the hospital is horrible. My legs and hips are killing and nurses wake me up all through the night. I badly want to go home esp since it's not like they are doing anything different here.


----------



## karenh24

Sorry your sticth is failing Sunnylove thinking of you.
Jadey i agree with what Twinkle and CW said about movement my placentas anterior as well and some days he will be really active and some days its like he is really quiet and i just get the odd niggle.
Nothing new with me here apart from i am getting really bad pain in my back and pubic area i know its spd, it hurts when i try to turn in bed, get out the car, stand for too long etc last time i asked my consultant she tryed to say it was normal back pain!! seeing her again next week and going to tell her its worse


----------



## geordiemammy

Karen have you been referred to physio for exercises and a support belt if not ask to be referred ASAP x


----------



## faibel

Sunny - very sorry to hear your news, I hope your little one can stay put for a few more weeks at least, don't give up hope. I will be thinking and praying for you both x


----------



## faibel

My scan went well, all ok and healthy. They think both babies are girls, so it seems my oh is destined to be surrounded by women!!! 

I'm sleeping better and hips not as sore, fingers crossed it continues. Twin 1 has turned head down as I thought, hopefully she won't drop too low yet!

How is everyone today? Hope all is calm and quiet for everyone x


----------



## Agiboma

sunnylove said:


> There is no plan but wait. They don't want to restitch because of possible infection. I havent lost fluids and I'm not having any significant contractions. Jadey, my cerclage failing didn't really feel like anything. I had a tiny bit of spotting a couple days ago but that was probably from dilating. Viability is determined when we say it is, whether at 23 or 24. Unfortunately bed rest has not worked for me at all so I'm not a believer.
> 
> Being in the hospital is horrible. My legs and hips are killing and nurses wake me up all through the night. I badly want to go home esp since it's not like they are doing anything different here.

Sunny sorry you are going through this i did the bedrest thing and my stitch also failed, i was also in the hospital and they did restitch me @ 24 weeks and it held for another 10 days then i had my son @ 25+3, this was back in 2010. I got pregnant in 2012 and had a (trans abdominal cerclagw) TAC stitch put in and i was able to carry to term i had my baby girl by csection at 38+5, hope your little one stays baking a few more weeks ((hugs))


----------



## shanny

thinking of you sunny-- every day will make a difference..............best wishes


----------



## karenh24

geordiemammy said:


> Karen have you been referred to physio for exercises and a support belt if not ask to be referred ASAP x

No she checked me over and tryed to shrug it off as just back ache but pain is getting worse so i will ask next week


----------



## geordiemammy

karenh24 said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> Karen have you been referred to physio for exercises and a support belt if not ask to be referred ASAP x
> 
> No she checked me over and tryed to shrug it off as just back ache but pain is getting worse so i will ask next weekClick to expand...

The pain is horrendous and the longer its left the worse it gets I don't know if this is all over the NHS but around here you can refer yourself its normally 
Quicker so look into that!! I know how you feel I had it with ds3&4 and with this baby when I booked in with this one I demanded a referral as I knew it would be bad I can hardly leave the house now its that bad so push until they refer or look into self referral x


----------



## shanny

Question

Does anyone else, especially those with repeated stitch get sore and tender under bump mine has been really tender lately ..............the baby is head down and the mw felt a hand down there today as well.................think its feretting around down there and agravatting the area................all my mat clothes are too tight across there too .............having to buy much larger sizes that dont pull across there............only comfy in PJ's


----------



## DAYDAY24

Just left doc 4 cm dilated can feel lil one head


----------



## karenh24

geordiemammy said:


> karenh24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> Karen have you been referred to physio for exercises and a support belt if not ask to be referred ASAP x
> 
> No she checked me over and tryed to shrug it off as just back ache but pain is getting worse so i will ask next weekClick to expand...
> 
> The pain is horrendous and the longer its left the worse it gets I don't know if this is all over the NHS but around here you can refer yourself its normally
> Quicker so look into that!! I know how you feel I had it with ds3&4 and with this baby when I booked in with this one I demanded a referral as I knew it would be bad I can hardly leave the house now its that bad so push until they refer or look into self referral xClick to expand...

Thanx will definately look into that, i don't go out much im just taking things easy but even walking around the house has been bad today :(
Exciting stuff DayDay hope you get to meet ur beautiful babies soon


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Just left doc 4 cm dilated can feel lil one head

:happydance:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby getting nervous doc was talking csection because he is not comfortable with vaginal twin birth and my doc is out of town


----------



## jessiemum

How exciting Day, do keep us posted h & let us know how you get on. Remember you have the right to decided how you give birth so don't let the Dr bully you into something you don't. want to do. Will be thinking o$ you x x c


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks jesse he was just scaring me with telling one could flip and I would still need csection


----------



## ShelbyLC

That's right, Day, you do have a choice. When will your doctor be back in town? My girls were born on a holiday weekend so my doctor was out as well. C-sections really aren't as scary as they seem, but if you really want a vaginal birth, talk with the doctor, and the nurses, and the nurse assistants - everyone. Make sure they know what you want. :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

She not on call till tues. The office I go to has like 8 docs and they all have their own views it'd kinda fustrating my husband thinks I should just pick csection so I won't risk both.


----------



## TLM21

OMG day super excited! Keep us posted, and like the ladies said do what you think is right, discuss with the Dr what your preferences are or if you have a birth plan. 
For me, I just been having pelvic pain, now lower back pain, and have been losing bits of mucous plug, so we'll see.
day thinking about you and.the.boys.
sunny still in my prayers hun.
Hugs everyone


----------



## chocolatecat

Twinkle 3 said:


> Choco have you experienced any pressure or constant Braxton hicks? Ithink I'm losing bits of plug aswel.. Just wondering how good the stitch holds that's all? If I didn't have the stitch I know 110% I would have gave birth by now or would be doing it soon but with the stitch I don't know if I will plod along like this until the end... 33weeks is amazing, can't believe you only have 3weeks until stitch removal :)

No, no pressure and only ooccassional BH s. She moves a lot and has been head down for weeks, but I feel her mostly in my side and bladder. I have faith in my stitch. It held at 23/24 weelse when I was having pqinful frequent contractions. My cervix has stayed long. It's now down to my uterus to keep growing with the baby. I do what I like now in terms of activity. My body is ache y and stiff but OK once I get going. I did more after 30 weeks. Hope you can start to relax.


----------



## chocolatecat

Thinking about you sunny. Please ask about tocolytics. They aren't commonly used in the UK so yiu may have to push for them, they use them normally to stop labour long enough to get steroid on board. But I would have had them for ptl. I Hope you find a doctor who thinks they'll help give you a few more days.

Day and tlm - good luck! Sounds like it will be soon for you both!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks choco u are next up


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone :) 

How are we all doing today?

Day and tlm not long until you both meet your babies, you both must be so excited :)

Sunny love thinking of you and hoping your ok

I am excited as today I have made my goal of 29weeks :) I had my daughter at 29 weeks and I have never got any further so be nice to see how far I can go. I feel I can relax a little as I know my daughter did well at 29weeks gestation. I just ray that everything still goes to plan and my little boy witll be born healthy, I'm so anxious and just want my happy ending :) which I'm sure we are all the same.

I'm still getting lots of Braxton hicks, had a ton of them today and they are starting to get all achey now. Deffiently not labour contractions but I'm just wondering now if they are just going to grow more frequent and painful as days go by and then turn into something? Not sure if my stitch will hold my cervix shut the more painful and frequent they get but all I know at the minute, is that the stitch must be amazingly strong and I have bags of confidence in it as its held in even though I have had a weeks worth of continuos BHs that are pretty strong. I have also upped my activity aswel and the baby is heavy now so the stitch is working wonders :) (I hope I havnt jinxed it now)


----------



## Craigswife

Hi all! 
I do more now and try to lead a more normal life and enjoy my pregnancy, although still make sure I get rest when I can. I go with my body, if I feel well and have the energy I do things, including shopping etc, but nothing heavy or strenuous! It's funny though, I feel better for doing more, I find the evenings now I'm really uncomfortable sat or laid for long. Every week after 24wks get easier and easier and while I don't want my baby to come just yet, I know it's not too scary if it does.

Twinkle, my braxton hicks vary from day to day, some days I get loads and others not so many. Well done on getting to 29wks, every week now is a bonus! You must be starting to feel more relaxed about your pregnancy.

Sunny, hope everything is ok, thinking of you. 

I saw my midwife yesterday, all was well, I mentioned that I think baby had flipped over and my muscle pain, she agreed, felt baby and it was laying how I thought. It made me chuckle because she said it was laying diagonally and legs all over the place, lol! 
I've had loads of discharge today, it's horrible and I constantly feel like I need a shower. I can feel it leaking out and several times dashed to the loo thinking its my waters! 
Last day at work tomorrow, can't believe how quickly it has come round.


----------



## lizziedripping

Back my lovelies :) How is everyone, what did I miss? Lots I expect ;) Day, are you still baking those babies!? I thought as much - wonderful news sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Craigswife

Hi Lizzie, hope you had a nice holiday!
I'm good and 2wks past my sons gestation, so that was a relief to get past that! My growth scan at 28wks estimated bubs was 3lb 3oz, have another one at 32wks. Not sure how accurate the growth scans are though?
Not much much to report with me thankfully! .....hope it remains so


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hi lizzie hope u had a great trip I'm 4cm dilated doc can feel head and sack


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow ladies, so far so good then? Lovely to come back and hear good news :) CW - from 28 to 38wks I do know that babies gain around 4Ibs so your lo is measuring an ideal weight hun, and congrats that you've got this far - its wonderful to watch the weeks steadily pass by, especially once you've gotten the 'right' side of 28wks. I always said that every week after 28 was a bonus, but of course secretly praying for atleast 37, I was never satisifed lol.

Day, you never in your wildest dreams imagined you'd make 36wks all those weeks ago but here you are chick! So so pleased for you and knew you could do it. Again, don't assume that 4cms means imminent babies. Twins especially can induce a 'mechanical' dilation which stays that way for some time. That said, it's obvious your time isn't too far away now. 

Please don't worry if a section becomes inevitable - it was by far my best birth experience to date. Of course you have every right to request the birth experience you feel most comfortable with, so don't let anyone deter you - if all looks good for a vaginal delivery then there is no reason why you can't give it a shot :hugs:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lizzie when I got stitch removed I was 2-3 cm 2 days later 4 feeling contractions but no pattern lots of nasty discharge .I'm thinking of just going with section don't want to end up in an emergency situation


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW that's how if felt with discharge, I was convinced my water might have been trickling. Have fun on your last day at work :)

Can any ladies shed some light on irritable uterus? Chococat I know you suffer with this if I'm right? 

My midwife seems to think that is why I have so many contractions throughout the day but it's only just started happening a week ago. I always thought you had irritable uterus from the start... Pregnancy is so complicated lol

Hope everyone's ok today :)

Karen I forgot to mention with spd there isn't really anything that has helped eased the pain personally for me. I was told codeine would but I wouldn't take it as it can make your baby addicted to it and also can make them sleepy when born. Paracetamol does nothing, the support belt did nothing and I didn't want to try physio so that might work for you. I just sleep with lots of pillows for support as its worse at night and I try not to walk around to much at one time as that's when it hurt the most. I can't lift my legs up to put any bottoms on I sort of have to lift my leg a little and throw socks on my feet lol. I try not to sit in funny positions and keep my legs together when I can. My hips pop and click and are getting worse the bigger I get. So all in all, spd isn't very nice to have lol

If you book in with your GP they can diagnose you and send you to physio


----------



## sunnylove

Will be in hospital until I give birth. Met a woman here yesterday who had almost all the same things I do and she just had her son at 32 weeks which makes me feel better. I'm stable, no pains, no pressure, no contractions but it's unlikely anything will get better. Getting steroids in 2 days. Sad I probably will never have a normal pregnancy and maybe not even a vaginal delivery since it's something I've always been passionate about but am glad my husband and I have always been very interested in adopting/fostering.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sunny love, I'm happy to hear that your stable and your baby is still cooking :) each day counts and I wish you lots of luck for the rest of your pregnancy, the steroids will help so much :) when i had my steroids i was told about triplets who was birn at 24weeks and they did perfectly. have you been told about the trans abdominal stitch for future pregnancies?


----------



## DAYDAY24

Sunny happy that things are going better for you. Keep thinking positive I know how hard, it is.


----------



## sunnylove

Yeah, the trans abdominal cerclage is really invasive. Doc thinks if I get a preventative stitch early (I got my rescue cerclage at 19 weeks) that I'll do just fine with that. I just don't want to be on bed rest my whole pregnancy so we'll see. Maybe if I make it far in this pregnancy docs will be less strict next time?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sunny the preventative stitches are more successfull that the emergency ones, which I'm sure you already know. Even though the Transabdominal ones are more invasive they don't really require Bedrest and have a brilliant sucess rate, I was told they can withstand the weight of an adult so they won't give way, so the TAC might be a good option so you won't require Bedrest and won't worry as much in your next pregnancies.

Here in the uk they tell you not to Bedrest with a trans vaginal preventative stitch as you don't need to. My OB has a lot of confidence in them without Bedrest, I was told to carry on my normal day to day life.


----------



## faibel

Sunny - So pleased you are still cooking and everything is stable! Keep it up x


----------



## lizziedripping

Sunny - the elective stitch is a whole different ball game to an emergency one hun. With it you shouldnt need to to go on full bed rest all other things being equal. I rested almost totally mainly because I was carrying two babies and felt so grim if I moved around. Usually singleton ladies with an elective stitch can continue as normal but being careful not to doing anything too physical or excessive. Glad you're settled at the moment hun, I have been where you are and know how frightening the whole thing is :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle, those bh still bothering you? IU is a bit of a vague term to describe inconsequential uterine contractions which aren't usually strong enough to affect the cervix. They're very common after stitch and if you've had them for this long without any further issues then you'll likely be fine - this is probably just a feature of pregnancy for you. Only If they get painful or more frequent are they worth checking xx


----------



## sunnylove

I'm just not sure about the elective stitch though. If I had a short cervix, like 2cm I'd be okay with one, but I haven't had a cervix above 1cm since they checked it almost 4 weeks ago so I'm afraid maybe it wouldn't hold up even if it was put in early? But I also know the TAC is really invasive too...

Lizzie, wow I can't believe you had a baby at 24 weeks and (am assuming) turned out good! That's encouraging. How did you make it to 38 weeks with twins in your next pregnancy?


----------



## Twinkle 3

lizziedripping said:


> Twinkle, those bh still bothering you? IU is a bit of a vague term to describe inconsequential uterine contractions which aren't usually strong enough to affect the cervix. They're very common after stitch and if you've had them for this long without any further issues then you'll likely be fine - this is probably just a feature of pregnancy for you. Only If they get painful or more frequent are they worth checking xx

Hi lizzie hope your ok :)

The BHs are still bothering me, they are pretty much constant all day long, I actually rang labour and delivery yesterday as they was getting crampy like trapped wind, I also had horrible pressure in my bum. I'm just scared they will stress out my little biy from being constantly squeezed but the midwife reassured me and said she only wants to see me when I'm in agony or have any other signs of labour.

I tried to stress to her that the contractions are continuous and spaced minutes apart but she pretty much said the same as you, I have had them that long now and it hasn't sent me into labour yet so looks like it could be normal.

The only other problem is I'm losing tiny bits of mucus plug aswel.

I really don't know what's happening with my body


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning everyone,

Sunny, glad things are stable with you. You are in the bes the place. Try to stay positive :) Pink had her boy AJ at 23 weeks and he is still doing well :) It's great your getting steroids and like the other ladies said an elective stitch is much better than a rescue and may not require bed rest.

Lizzie! Welcome bk. We all missed you. Did u have a good holiday?

Craigswife, how are you doing?

Dayday, I hope things are progressing? and TLM?

Twinkle, sorry you are still getting the constant bh. It's so scary when we have no idea what our bodies are doing bur rest assured if they haven't sent you in to labour yet then they are prob harmless. Are you still loosing mucus plug? Mine looks like stringy yellow snot?! Ewwww. You are at a good gestation now so what ever happens you will be fine :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Morning jadey, yes im still losing bits of plug, mines pretty much the same as what you describe. its only ever little peices though, so dont know if its anything to worry about. im pribably just paranoid about every little symptom i have. i think because i havnt reached further than 29weeks before im waiting for something to happen now. i am having all the signs of pre labour and thats the scary part. hope your ok. your tickers moving fast now :)


----------



## Craigswife

I think I might be getting thrush, again *sigh* I've had an increase in discharge the last couple of days and my first paranoid thought was it was my waters leaking, but actually it is watery discharge, but slightly tinged in colour than it normally is and this morning I'm feeling a bit itchy too. Typical over a bank holiday when there's not a soul about! Other than that I'm good, I feel really well and just hoping it continues. I'm now officially on maternity leave, yayy!!! So time to prepare for this baby 

Sunny. I was told having an elective stitch early (14wks) that it was put in then before any changes take place with your cervix. I asked for it at 12wks but they said it would be fine to wait 2 weeks and that no changes would happen to my cervix that early. It's worth considering. 

Twinkle, you're right about having BH for so long, surely if they were going to start anything off it would have happened by now. They are horrid though. Hope you're ok otherwise, your doing great on your ticker. Are you having growth scans at all?

Jadey, look at your ticker! You must be starting to relax a bit now. Hope you're well


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW wouldn't a pharmacist be able to help? 

YEY for the maternity leave, happy to hear your feeling well, I bet your relieved to have finished work :) 31weeks tomorrow! Your doing great. Have you had your whooping cough yet? I had mine yest and i today woke up with an arm that feels like someone's punched me in it lol, I wondered why the nurse asked which arm I used the most as it needs to go in the other one.

Yes I'm having growth scans, got one booked in for 32weeks and another for 36 but Its on the day that I think my consultant is taking my stitch out, so doubt I'll be attending that one


----------



## faibel

The chances of disaster striking at exactly the same gestation are slim but try telling my body that, I've been crampy all day and had a bad stomach! It's to the day when I was taken into hosp last time...hope its just my mind playing tricks!! Wish I could sleep through the next few weeks, it feels like time is standing still!!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hi ladies hope all are doing well no babies yet lol!!


----------



## jadey_fae

craigswife, thrush is so annoying. It's the last thing you need! Yey for Maternity leave :)

Twinkle, I am having growth scans too because my daughter was so small. My first is on the 4th of June.

I have been ok. I even walked down the road to my doc appointment the other day! It felt so good at the time but since then I have been cramping non stop and have had a discharge increase. I have also been pottering around the house more. I do feel more relaxed but will much better at 28 weeks, if I get there!

Forgot to say I am been having BH at least every hour now. Wasn't really getting them before.


----------



## TLM21

Hello ladies
Day I'm there with you... No baby yet, stabbing pains increase, but not much else. Baby is lower.too. Doing a little around the house  
faibel hang in there hun, the mind can play some tricks, try to be positive, I know it's hard. Babies and you will be ok. Hugs.
Jadey the ticker is moving quick, you will make it hun.
Twinkle almost in the 30s, fantastic!
Hope everyone is ok


----------



## DAYDAY24

Tlm21 all this worrying for months now they are stubborn lol I have 9 days untill my doc induce me so we shall see .going to buy some bottles today since I really didn't get a lot for shower mostly big things


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I've used some thrush cream I had left from my last episode, because the chemist won't sell me any thrush treatment because I'm pregnant! Last time I had to get it from the dr, which in the end was the same stuff that I was trying to buy over the counter, lol! 
I've got my whooping cough jab booked for Thursday this week, so I'll be prepared pain!

Fabiel, hope you're feeling ok this evening and your symptoms have settled. It's horrible in the run up to and the gestational day you had your previous baby. I felt quite funny about it, but once I had got past it I did start feeling a lot better. 

Day and TLM, I keep expecting to see news about the babies!! Not long now though, you must be so excited to meet them!

Jadey, my next growth scan is on 5th June when I'll be 32+3. That's my next goal! I find my back really starts to ache when I'm walking around for long. My BH's tend to be either first thing when I get out of bed, the same stretch of pot hole covered road on the way to work, lol or the evenings. 

I'm getting a lot of comments on the size of my bump! My midwife said I was measuring a little bit ahead of where she would expect me to be, but shes not concerned at the moment. I'm wondering whether its because I haven't put on any weight and look like I'm all bump, I'm a small frame too. Or whether I'm carrying a chunky chunk of a baby, lol! 

Hope everyone else is well and cooking those babies good xx


----------



## TLM21

Day it's funny how we are just waiting now. So fun to buy stuff. I really haven't much, I should get a couple of bottles, diapers (I'm trying to do cloth, so I have to go check.out the million options out there). I'm just cleaning a bit, I think is that nesting instinct. 
Looking forward to hearing news from you.
CW soon we both will give you good news  . You are almost 31, moving fast, full term before you know it!
Sunny how are you doing? 
Xx


----------



## ShelbyLC

My girls are six months old today. Time is passing so quickly; they are getting so big and interactive. It's incredible that six months ago at this moment, I was sitting on the operating table while the anesthesiologist did my spinal. Thirty minutes away from meeting my babies.

I just wanted to share a few pictures. The first two are from yesterday and the others are from today. :flower:

Tegan & Britton

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_5195small_zps7fc3cd26.jpg https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_5187small_zps6887c231.jpg

Tegan & Britton

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_5219small_zps9f51d45c.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_5230small_zps9b52016d.jpg


----------



## DAYDAY24

Shelby besides you and hubby can others tell them apart?


----------



## lizziedripping

sunnylove said:


> I'm just not sure about the elective stitch though. If I had a short cervix, like 2cm I'd be okay with one, but I haven't had a cervix above 1cm since they checked it almost 4 weeks ago so I'm afraid maybe it wouldn't hold up even if it was put in early? But I also know the TAC is really invasive too...
> 
> Lizzie, wow I can't believe you had a baby at 24 weeks and (am assuming) turned out good! That's encouraging. How did you make it to 38 weeks with twins in your next pregnancy?

Yes honey, my 24wker turned out just fine - you can see her in my avatar pic :) As for the twins, an elective stitch and plenty of rest kept them in til my planned section at 38+2 and they were big at just under 9 and 8 Ibs, testament to just how well an early stitch can and does work :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Shelby, as ever your girls are stunning :) You must be such a proud Momma :hugs:

Jadey - had a great holiday thanks. Braved a trip to Florida which I had promised the older kids we would attempt as soon as the twins were 3. It went surprisingly well, and everyone had a great time (just love Disney world). Struggling to shake off the jet lag tho ;) You ok? Xx

Faibel - what can I say :hugs: Approaching 20wks with twins and IC is terrifying darlin. You will feel all kinds of cramps etc just because there are two babies and for no other reason, but that doesn't stop you worrying - I know that all too well. If there's anything I can do or say to reassure you know where I am :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

Sorry twinkle, turns out I didn't have irritable uterus. I had 3 bouts of painful contractions at,23/24 weeks. But my cervix stayed stable. Not really had much since. The odd BH but nothing frequent. My consultant and I were both wondering if that had happened with Quinn, but without the stitch I delivered... Who knows? 

Afm : growth scan and fungal height put her at 37 weeks! 4 weeks ahead!! She's doing great! Was relaxing and saying to my consultant that I'm having a normal pregnancy now and then she said I had protein in my urine. Will get the quantification on Monday, not too worried, as BP is fine. But if it is pre eclampsia I'll be having her next week!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Choco :) I had protein in my urine with a stable bp too - it was simply my body processing the extra waste products etc from the babies, not preeclampsia. Hope all turns out ok for you xx


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Shelby besides you and hubby can others tell them apart?

Nope! Even OH and I have trouble sometimes, if I dress the girls the same. :haha:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lol they will have fun when they get older tricking people. My boys are didi so small chance they are identical


----------



## jadey_fae

Shelby, they are just beautiful! :)

Lizzie, I am jealous you went to Disney world. I really hope to go there someday. I would quite like to go to Harry Potter world too :)

Craigswife, Hope u feel a bit more comfortable today. Thrush can be a b***h

Twinkle, the 5th isn't far away. I reckon you will definitely make it. No worries :) Do have growth worries about your LO also? 

Hope things are progressing for TLM and Day!!!!!! :)

I come across this link every time I am googling statistics. Thought I would share it if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadey - did Harry Potter world and there is a ride there which is just unbelievable (in a good way). Can highly recommend :) xx


----------



## sunnylove

Jadey, my doc told me I can't "go for a walk" (this was after my cerclage but before I was put on strict bed rest). I would really limit activity like that if you have ic. 

Chugging along, 2 more days till I reach 24. Got my first steroid shot yesterday, didn't hurt at all. Getting frustrated when family members ask "how long I have left." Urgh.


----------



## jadey_fae

sunnylove said:


> Jadey, my doc told me I can't "go for a walk" (this was after my cerclage but before I was put on strict bed rest). I would really limit activity like that if you have ic.
> 
> Chugging along, 2 more days till I reach 24. Got my first steroid shot yesterday, didn't hurt at all. Getting frustrated when family members ask "how long I have left." Urgh.


2 more days!! That's great. 24 weeks is a really turning point :happydance:
Glad the steroid shot didn't hurt. Mine did. :blush:


----------



## Craigswife

Hope everyone is well today and cooking those bumps!
My thrush seems to have settled on its own which is good, I do have lots of discharge which is white lotion like which I'll keep an eye on over the next few days, although i wondered whether I actually had thrush or if it was the constant wet discharge making me feel itchy. I just want to shower several times a day, it's not a pleasant feeling. 
Does anyone else's baby get lots of hiccups? Mine gets them several times a day every day! I don't remember my son having them when I was carrying him? 
Other than that, oh and my old friend braxton hicks all is good with me!


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW my baby gets the hiccups everyday! This is my only pregnancy I have experienced it in aswel. Hes been worrying me today as his movements were realy soft this morning, then they got a bit stronger after dinner, so I'm going to have a play with the Doppler tonight and check in on him. Iv had an increase in discharge also, im forever checking and thinking is that my water leaking? 

Today I have beat my all time pregnancy record, I have never made it this far before :) how great is that, hope I don't jinx myself now lol. I'm quite confident in the stitch aswel. It seems to hold now no matter what I do. I basically carry on with normal life now, apart from lifting or hoovering but I do housework :) and I can walk a bit more than normal but I must admit I get tired easily and my Braxton hicks come on strong after. They have never set me off into labour though and yesterday I walked a fair amount.

My problem at the minute is heartburn!! All day and night my throat is on fire, If the old wives tale is correct about the more heartburn you have the more hair your baby has, then mine will come out with a huge Afro lol.

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Tlm and day hope you will meet your baby's soon :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey_fae said:


> Shelby, they are just beautiful! :)
> 
> Lizzie, I am jealous you went to Disney world. I really hope to go there someday. I would quite like to go to Harry Potter world too :)
> 
> Craigswife, Hope u feel a bit more comfortable today. Thrush can be a b***h
> 
> Twinkle, the 5th isn't far away. I reckon you will definitely make it. No worries :) Do have growth worries about your LO also?
> 
> Hope things are progressing for TLM and Day!!!!!! :)
> 
> I come across this link every time I am googling statistics. Thought I would share it if you haven't seen it already.

Jadey I have a low BMI so I have to have growth scans :) i have never had problems with my baby's measuring small though, I doubt they will be able to estimate my little boys weight aswel as they can't ever get a head measurement.. I also doubt my low BMI affects pregnancy as I have put on a good amount of weight.. No end of people have told me I have put weight on my face. I never know what to say to that? You can't really say thankyou when someone says you have a fat face lol


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, im glad im not the only one with a hiccupy baby, it's cute though watching my tummy flicker.
You could have written that post about me! I'm with you on the discharge checking, I'm always worried its my waters leaking. I've also grown to trust my stitch now, its only taken 17wks lol, and like you do more, I'm actually glad to do a bit of housework although dont do hoovering or lifting either, but feel like ive got a bit of control back in my house. I also go out more, but find walking about for long makes my back ache, it's strange though, some days I can walk about far more than others. 
Tell me about heartburn though, owwie. I find I get it when I'm hungry or in the night. Last night I woke at 1am and reached for the Gaviscon that permantly lives on my bedside table and tried to pour a dose on the spoon just by the glow from my clock radio so not to wake hubbie. Well I mis-judged it and ended up pouring Gaviscon all over my pillow, sheet and duvet cover, it was a right mess so had to sleep on soggy covers, lol. Needless to say hubbies first job today was to change the bed! Tonight I'm using my sons neurofen syringe, perfect 5ml dose with no mess, lol!
i actually laughed at your baby being born with an Afro, lol! And fat face comment, where do you go from there, lol! It's funny when your pregnant it seems as if its ok for people to say "wow you're huge" you couldn't get away with saying that normally!!
Well done for making it past your daughters gestation, I promise you it feels so much better as each day/week passes now and being in the thirties it really is a time to enjoy bring pregnant, at last! I was really glad to leave the twenties behind. 

Jadey, im booked for a Growth scan in just over a week. My ob is purely doing it as a precaution, she's fab at not leaving any stone unturned and is covering all bases. I'm a small frame too and my notes say my BMI is 21, not sure where that is on the scale?? But whether that's why she's asked for growth scans?

Also do any of you uk girls watch Coronation Street? Looks like there's a prem storyline coming up.


----------



## karenh24

Craigswife said:


> Twinkle, im glad im not the only one with a hiccupy baby, it's cute though watching my tummy flicker.
> You could have written that post about me! I'm with you on the discharge checking, I'm always worried its my waters leaking. I've also grown to trust my stitch now, its only taken 17wks lol, and like you do more, I'm actually glad to do a bit of housework although dont do hoovering or lifting either, but feel like ive got a bit of control back in my house. I also go out more, but find walking about for long makes my back ache, it's strange though, some days I can walk about far more than others.
> Tell me about heartburn though, owwie. I find I get it when I'm hungry or in the night. Last night I woke at 1am and reached for the Gaviscon that permantly lives on my bedside table and tried to pour a dose on the spoon just by the glow from my clock radio so not to wake hubbie. Well I mis-judged it and ended up pouring Gaviscon all over my pillow, sheet and duvet cover, it was a right mess so had to sleep on soggy covers, lol. Needless to say hubbies first job today was to change the bed! Tonight I'm using my sons neurofen syringe, perfect 5ml dose with no mess, lol!
> i actually laughed at your baby being born with an Afro, lol! And fat face comment, where do you go from there, lol! It's funny when your pregnant it seems as if its ok for people to say "wow you're huge" you couldn't get away with saying that normally!!
> Well done for making it past your daughters gestation, I promise you it feels so much better as each day/week passes now and being in the thirties it really is a time to enjoy bring pregnant, at last! I was really glad to leave the twenties behind.
> 
> Jadey, im booked for a Growth scan in just over a week. My ob is purely doing it as a precaution, she's fab at not leaving any stone unturned and is covering all bases. I'm a small frame too and my notes say my BMI is 21, not sure where that is on the scale?? But whether that's why she's asked for growth scans?
> 
> Also do any of you uk girls watch Coronation Street? Looks like there's a prem storyline coming up.

Talking of growth scans think my consultant is booking me in for one as well, i have no issues with size of baby so think its just a precaution thing also.
I do watch coronation street and have been waiting for the prem storyline to unfod be interesting to see how they portray it


----------



## Twinkle 3

CW I'm sat waiting for corro to come on :) I'm looking forward to the storyline.

It's nice to know you feel the same as me, it's reassuring everything we are experiencing is normal. I never thought of gaviscon! I think I'll have to get some, I have been having Rennies and tictacs but still suffer so bad. Haha the things you do in the night as you think it will be easier with the light off. 
With the fat face comment at first I was really shocked as I didn't think I had out put any weight on my face but now I just smile not knowing if its a compliment or not and say your not the first person to say that.

I asked my oh if my face looked fat and he dug himself into a huge hole,bless him
He started saying my face was fuller, then said my cheeks are chubby and I'm getting a double chin!! Then he said i look nice (I think he was just trying to get in my good books with the last part lol)

I can't wait to get into the 30s :) it's strange as I have never made it that far before, I'm sort of coming to terms with the fact my baby won't be premature :) its looking more likely he will be more or less full term which is nice as I never thought it would happen.

How are you getting along with getting things ready?


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I tried rennies first and found they didn't really help, but Gaviscon is great, but not in the night with the light off!! I might see if you can buy them in tablet form.

I hope Corrie portray the storyline in a realistic way, but not freak us girls out! But you know what the soap world is like, the baby will be home and sat in a high hair this time next week, lol! Must say though, I don't reckon Tina had steroids though!

I sorted out the Moses basket and also cleaned the pram chassis this weekend, our pram is in really good condition, so will be using it again. I'm really looking forward to sorting the baby clothes and putting them into the drawers in baby's room. Something I didn't get to do last time and felt cheated.


----------



## 25weeker

Watched corrie too. Loved how there was no sinks in the room for handwashing. Also the consultant said he wasn't breathing so was going to special care. I would imagine it should be going to Nicu! I love how the prems in soaps get discharged and that's it they are all good. None of them ever have follow up appointments.

I am also booked for a growth scan at 28 weeks. Growth wasn't an issue last time they are just doing it for reassurance.


----------



## sunnylove

Didn't know if I'd make it this far but am officially 24 weeks! Would be devastated to give birth anytime soon, but I think I'm doing good. No contractions or leaking. And recently read a story of a woman who was 4cm dilated with bulging membranes at 22 weeks and made it to at least 33 weeks. But nothing to report, which is good.


----------



## Craigswife

25weeker, I wish the soaps would cover the prem stories in a more realistic way and go back to the storyline at points over the next year or so and show a true reflection of a prem's journey. 
Hope you're doing well, how far along are you now?

Sunnylove, well done for getting to 24wks, a real milestone. It's a really positive sign that you have no leaking or contractions and all is quiet. Fingers crossed for you to continue that way. In my last pregnancy I was put on hospital bed rest with funnelling at 23wks, my consultant wouldn't stitch so it was a wait and see scenario. I didn't have any contractions or leakage either and carried on until 28+3wks when my son came, but I had a low lying placenta too which added to the problem and they couldn't say whether it was my cervix or placenta that cause me to deliver when I did. So basically what I'm trying to say is you can plod along quietly even with problems.


----------



## 25weeker

When I watch the soaps I get so cross even though I know they aren't going to do it very realistically. It also annoys me they all talk in months as well even the medical staff. I have never had a medical person say to me you are x months it's always weeks. I would be better not watching them lol.

I am 26+2 today so exactly one week further on than last time. Would like the next 2 weeks to hurry up so I can get to 28 weeks as I think I will feel a little bit better then. Seeing the consultant tomorrow but as I am not having any scans or swabs done I think it will be a quick appointment.

Sunny - great you have made it to 24 weeks. Fingers crossed you will last several more weeks and get into the 30s.


----------



## jadey_fae

Congrats on 24 weeks sunnylove!

My worry obsession for the day.....
I've just realised I have been drinking expired milk in my tea and on my cereal. It went out on the 23th and was skimmed cows milk if that makes a difference? I was horribly sick yesterday but I put that down to my multi vit as it sometimes does this if I forget to take it would food. It didn't smell off but I have a horrid cold so not sure if I would smell it anyway? I am worried about Listeria.
What do you think? Should I panic?

Does anyone find that their baby has quiet days on the movement front. Ive not felt much for 2 days just light twitches here in there


----------



## ShelbyLC

jadey_fae said:


> Congrats on 24 weeks sunnylove!
> 
> My worry obsession for the day.....
> I've just realised I have been drinking expired milk in my tea and on my cereal. It went out on the 23th and was skimmed cows milk if that makes a difference? I was horribly sick yesterday but I put that down to my multi vit as it sometimes does this if I forget to take it would food. It didn't smell off but I have a horrid cold so not sure if I would smell it anyway? I am worried about Listeria.
> What do you think? Should I panic?
> 
> Does anyone find that their baby has quiet days on the movement front. Ive not felt much for 2 days just light twitches here in there

If the milk had been very bad, you would have vomited it all back up. That's if you'd been able to get it down in the first place, it would have tasted awful. Remember, expiration dates are mostly a guideline. Your milk wouldn't have magically gone bad at midnight on the 23rd. :winkwink: If your refrigerator is set to a colder setting, it should keep for a bit longer.

Basically: you should be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, honestly don't worry, you would have known if it was off, even with a cold, it stinks! I often use milk a couple of days past its date, as Shelby says its only a guideline and wont suddenly go off. Obviously if it were more than a week over then I wouldn't suggest drinking it, but a few days will be fine. 
With movements I think it depends on where baby is laying. Last week my movements changed and luckily it was the day I saw my midwife, so mentioned it to her. She said the way my baby was laying would mean it was kicking inwardly and that I wouldn't feel it as much. I suppose if it carries on over the next day or so maybe see if your midwife would have a little listen in, just to check x


----------



## sunnylove

Wow, I am astonished at the "have you lost the baby yet?" comments I'm getting!!! Anybody else?!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Omg who would say such a dumb thing.please ignore it as best as u can.focus on healthy lil one


----------



## Craigswife

Sunnylove, really????? That's unbelievable, how insensitive!!!!
Hang on in there and keep smiling xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

sunnylove said:


> Wow, I am astonished at the "have you lost the baby yet?" comments I'm getting!!! Anybody else?!

That is shocking you don't say things like that to anyone how horrible for you to have to be asked that when your going through everything you are heartless people asking that ignore them and hang on in there keep cooking baby and he/she will be fine xx


----------



## shanny

well done sunny keep cooking..............................

have a 28 week scan tomorrow am team yellow but will be looking !!!!!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Tlm21 anything new? Lol


----------



## jessiemum

Hi ladies so glad to read you are all doing so well. I'm sorry I'm not posting much but I am catching up every evening on how everyone is doing. I'm 21 weeks now just hoping I cab make it to 24 weeks its such a scary time as lost Jessie at 22 weeks, I hope my stitch does a its job as helps me through the next few weeks. I had an appointment at hospital today , was disappointed that my consultant was away on holiday and saw the reg instead who seemed not very interested in my concerns or wasn't agreeing to scans other than every 4-5 week's. When pregnant with Logan & Jessie I was scanned every 4 week's due to being epileptic but in his eyes its not a problem! How often does everyone else have a scan? Have a quick question for any ladies who are on progesterone, how long did you stay on it as I was under the impression I stayed on it throughout my pregnancy but the reg wanted to take me off it? Sorry to go on ladies & so happy all our lovely babies are cooking nicely :)


----------



## jessiemum

sunnylove said:


> Wow, I am astonished at the "have you lost the baby yet?" comments I'm getting!!! Anybody else?!

OMG what a horrid thing to say to you, people should be offering you their love & support not negative comments like that. I think you are doing amazing well and staying do positive just hang in there sunny & I'm sure baby will arrive safely x


----------



## TLM21

Sunny you are doing awesome, don't let stupid and insensitive comments affect you. sending positive vibes your way, hugs.
jessiemum I've been getting scans every two weeks. It varies Dr to.Dr though.
Keep pushing them to do them regularly if you can.
Day I'm doing ok, went out for lunch yesterday.which was great. tonight I've.been having a ton of the stabbing pains, which are really bothersome. Baby has been moving a lot the last few days, but specially tonite. I'm a little unease since it is a lot of movement. I have a Dr's appointment tomorrow morning, so we will see...
Day, how.are you doing?
Hope everyone else is doing ok. Hugs


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies just having a read through what I have missed, hope your all doing well today :)

First of all I want to say sunny love please down listen to those people who a cruel enough to ask that question. I think you a truly doing amazing, Even if your baby was born now it has a good fighting chance! so I don't know why anyone would even ask you that question?? Premature babies are so strong and little fighters. I think you will make it a lot further

Jessie's mum I don't like registrars, they give you conflicting advice to your consultants as each one operates differently, I would speak to your own consultant and ask for the scans. 
When my consultant was away I wasn't happy with what the registrar said, he made me cry adm gave me no hope, I was so upset that I rang my consultant when he was back at work and he gave me a completely different peice of advice and stopped my worrying. So now I don't listento any one other than him.

I also think the hardest part of pregnancy is getting to and past the point it went wrong last time, I found it so hard when I reached 22weeks (the gestation I lost my little boy at last year) the worry just increases around that time and panic sets in, wishing you strength to get through the tough part, stay positive :) I'm sure everything will be fine. I never in a million years thought I would make it to 24weeks but the stitch has worked amazingly and yours will too :) 

CW the corrie comment made me laugh,I know it's only a tv programme but it really baffles me how the baby is meant to be 32weeks gestation but they are talking like he's extreamley premature and he might not make it? A 32weeker has a good chance of survival as we all know that. Also the baby looks far too small to be a 32weeker.

Happy to hear you are getting things ready :) its really exciting isn't it :) I keep looking at all my baby things and feeling like it seems too good to be true, I feel like I will never get to the end and have my baby boy in the Moses basket at the side of me, it will be a dream come true.

Jadey, don't worry about the milk :) like others have said if it was really bad you wouldn't have been able to drink it. How are you today?

Tlm the pains sound like a promising sign that your baby will be here sometime soon,

Hope everyone is doing well

As for me, the heartburn is still terrible, my back is killing, I have a stabbing pain that comes and goes in my stomach and slight cramps... Think I'm having another growth spurt :) 

What is everyones baby movements like? My little boy has been so active all yesterday and he's started again today, hes been constantly moving and kicking, i know it's a good sign but makes me worried as he had a few quiet days before this


----------



## Twinkle 3

Wow just realised I posted an essay lol


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi twinkle, glad u are ok.

my movements have been really quiet but then last night he had a wriggle but a lot lower down so I get he has just changed position.

Uuuuggh. I feel so ill today. Have had a cough / cold all week. Got real bad last night and woke up with thick green phlegm with blood streaks in it? Hoping it's nothing bacterial but if it were would that hurt the baby? My daughter has a bad cough too :(


----------



## faibel

Hi all,

Sunny - what a horrible comment for someone to make, please ignore and remain positive, you are doing fantastic!

Jadey - It might be best to go to your G.P to get checked, if it is an infection its best to get antibiotics straight away before it takes hold (it will just make you feel more rotten!). I don't think it can cause a prob for bub unless your temp is skyhigh! Hope you feel better soon.

Jessie - I'm at the same point as you and last weekend was the gestation I lost my little girl, it was tough! I imagined all sorts, which I think made things ten times worse but I made it through and now just hoping to get to 24 weeks and beyond! You'll be fine, its a mental battle, think positive.

My babies movements are so random, its early I know but I felt them more earlier on...! I have a placenta on the front and back, so I think a lot of movement is muffled by that. I feel baby A loads more than baby B, or I think I do, so many limbs who knows for sure!!! My consultant isn't worried, said its normal with twins! She also said during a growth spurt they will be quieter than normal, so as long as you feel them not to worry!

Day and TLM - any day now, I keep checking for news! GL ladies x


----------



## jadey_fae

Fabiel, how are u?

that's reassuring that if they are growing they are quieter bcos I have quiet days. I do feel him but not as much sometimes.


----------



## faibel

jadey_fae said:


> Fabiel, how are u?
> 
> that's reassuring that if they are growing they are quieter bcos I have quiet days. I do feel him but not as much sometimes.

I'm feeling a lot better than the weekend, I thought it was all
over again! Just wish time would speed up! I bet you feel great for nearly 26 weeks!


----------



## jadey_fae

I definitely feel much better than I did before 24 weeks. Weirdly a lot less pressure and pain now. I thought it would get worse as baby got bigger. I don't stay in bed anymore and I am enjoying looking after my little girl again :)


----------



## jadey_fae

down to double figures. Only 99 days to go :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey i dont think any colds etc that we get affect the baby.

Just a quick question ladies.. im pretty confused iv lost a bit more of my plug today. no blood in it i must add. I know it can grow back and its nothing to worry about but would this be signalling changes to me cervix with it coming away?


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm unsure as I am loosing bits still. But I had a few weeks when I was 13 weeks pregnant when I lost loads of it and when I had my cervix scanned at 16 weeks they were long and completely closed. So?


----------



## jadey_fae

Thinking about it, if it's a notable change in what you have been experiencing then I would contact your midwife. Do u feel any extra pressure? Also no blood is a good sign.


----------



## Craigswife

Jessiemum, I'm on progesterone. I started it at 12wks and my consultant told me to take it until 32wks (I think, it was thirty something) I will check with her next week when I see her. But after my stitch was placed another dr tried to tell me there was no need to continue with it, when I checked with my consultant she completely disagreed. So if I were you I'd check with your consultant. I've heard lots of positive stories from ladies taking progesterone. 

Jadey and twinkle, hope you're both well. I can't offer you any advice about your plugs, I don't know anything about them, I didn't loose mine last time, so guessed it must of happened in labour at the hospital??
Jadey, wow you'll be 26wks tomorrow, well done you! I know what you mean about the pressure, it's funny that it seems a real problem in the early twenties and then disappears even though as you say the baby is getting bigger! I don't get much pressure now unless I've been on my feet for a while.

I'm enjoying being a mummy again too, it's a bit of a dull dreary day here today so think we'll do some baking this afternoon, that's if I can stay awake long enough!!

I measured my bump this morning, just kind of came across a tape measure! My bump is 42inches round!


----------



## jadey_fae

I am worried that my constant coughing fits are affect my cervix


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, I've been there! I had an awful flu bug back in February and was laid up for a whole week. I never get coughs but had the worse cough ive ever had, I got checked out as they didn't want it becoming a chest infection, but luckily it wasn't, but it was only a week after getting my stitch and I worried something chronic about it affecting my cervix. The midwife told me it wouldn't and obviously it didn't because scans since have shown all is well. I would perhaps see your dr if your cough is really bad in case you have a chest infection. Xx


----------



## jadey_fae

The doc said it's not good for me to be coughing lots because of the weak cervix so prescribed me codeine linctus. I have one dose but after a quick google , everything I found has said not to take in pregnancy as it has been linked to breathing problems. ESp not to take in the 3rd tri. I don't know whether to take it or not as I am prob going to have a prem baby.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies went to doc 7cm dilated now at hospital csection when doc gets here


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey don't take anything with codeine in, it makes your baby sleepy and they need to be weaned off it, especially if you have a prem baby it will cause more breathing problems.

Good luck day :) can't wait to see your update.

CW are you having any backache and an achey crampy bump? Something's going on with my body :(


----------



## jadey_fae

Good luck!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey just have natural remedies, honey and lemons are the best. Put some honey In your tea, inhale lots of steam etc


----------



## jadey_fae

have been gulping down honey and lemon. It's not stopping the cough :(


----------



## jadey_fae

oh crap. I already had a dose. Hope he will be ok.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Day!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Good luck!! I am SO happy for you!


----------



## Twinkle 3

What cough is it Jadey? Is it tickly of chesty? I'm sorry I didn't mean to scare you, i would just personally stay away from codeiene. Even though a doctor has prescribed it you it does come with complications for the baby and its breathing, one dose won't hurt though, so don't worry :) x


----------



## TLM21

Day that is fantastic, can't wait to hear all the good news, so exciting. xx
everything ok at my appointment, Dr was ok with baby's measurement and movement. pretty much waiting now, increasing pains and aches. For sure I thought I had dilated a little more, since I have increased pressure and lots of stabbing pains, but no, still at 1cm. Baby seems to be comfortable. Somehow I lost a pound, but baby gained, is around 7.5 pounds.


----------



## faibel

Good luck Day, exciting!!!x


----------



## Craigswife

Good luck day, we'll wait to hear your exciting news!!!

Jadey, I tend to agree with twinkle, one dose probably won't hurt but I wouldn't take any more. 

Twinkle, sorry you're feeling achy, I get backache quite often, but generally my bump is ok, sometimes it'll ache down low, but eases if i sit down/lay down for a bit. I find evenings are the time when I get quite achy. Do you think you're having growth spurt? That might explain your aches.


----------



## jadey_fae

TLM, people tend to loose weight just before they go into labour! 

I wish docs would be more careful when prescribing these things. When I asked him if it would have adverse effects he said none at all. It's been around for years!


----------



## shanny

good luck day.........looking forward to hearing some great news.........

had scan was all fine baby weighs 2.2lbs- no idea if boy/girl though

and saw one of my consultants underlings today - she gave me a date for stitch removal - end of july - she also said i was slim- which made my day as i feel like a whale and have only 2 pairs of trousers that fit and cant be bothered to buy more

only 4 more weeks of work and then a rest whilst kids are still at school and i too need to go through my trouble time 32 weeks for me..........always glad when i get to 34 and that is well shot also had diabetes test yesterday - no result yet - what a way to spend half term!!! poor kids never mind.............

still cant quite believe what people said to you sunny.........unbelievable


----------



## DAYDAY24

Tyler and trent entered the world at 2:47 2:48 tyler 6.9 and trent 5.13 pounds trent has to stay in special care over night he is grunting. I'm in a lil pain but ok.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Congratulations, Day! Wonderful weights! Well done, get some rest if you can. Enjoy your little boys, you've done so great! :hugs:


----------



## Tink_0123

Congrats Day!! Im so happy you finally got to meet ur little men! Great weights too.. Cant wait to see some pictures :)

Tlm, you're next! Cant wait to hear the exciting news! 

All other ladies hope youre all doing well!!


----------



## TLM21

Congratulations day, so happy for you and the boys, keep us posted. You did an awesome job. Can't wait to see pictures, xx
jadey it's good to know there is a little weight loss at the end, although I feel like I swallowed a watermelon, lol


----------



## TLM21

Thanks tink I can't believe Audrey is two months old already! You must be loving life, and enjoying your precious baby girl 
Xx


----------



## jessiemum

Congratulations day what wonderful news and such health weights for the boys. Can't wait to see a picture but in the mean time do try and rest if you can x x


----------



## faibel

Congrats Day! Waiting on some pics x


----------



## DAYDAY24

As soon as I get to my computer will upload dont know how off phone


----------



## jadey_fae

Yey congrats! :)


----------



## Craigswife

Congratulations day! Xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Congratulations day :) bet your so relieved they are here now. 

im 30 weeks today yey!!! iv never made it to the 30s before. the countdown is now on for stitch removal.. 6weeks to go :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle!!! Thats amazing!!!! Well done. I bet u feel good :)
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou Jadey, i never thought I would make it to 30weeks :) it dosnt seem real.

Your 26weeks :) YEY your doing well. How's your cough? Do you feel better today


----------



## jadey_fae

nope, feel horrid. Scared everytime I cough. Really hope this passes soon. 
I think the rest of the time will fly by for you. I really think you are going to make it to stitch removal!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey im sure you will be ok :) i know its horrible panicking about your stitch being irritated. i had a cold a while back and was sneezing constantly. everytime i sneezed i was hoping my stitch wouldnt be affected. hopefully you will better soon.

I hope time flys i just want to meet him now and know hes safe, it will be a huge relief after the months of endless worrying


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, welcome to the thirties club, it's a cool place to be! Its funny though coz it felt like a massive leap from 29 to 39. I agree it doesn't seem real thinking about stitch removal, mines planned for 37wks. I can't believe it's been in for 17wks already, where's that time gone. In some respects it's dragged by when I look back its flown by, if you know what I mean.

Jadey, sorry you're still feeling poorly today, hope you start to feel better over the next few days. But look at you, 26wks, not long till you'll be joining us in the thirties club, lol!

As for me, feeling a bit off colour today and can't put my finger on why? I can't decide if I feel a bit queasy or if I'm just tired. It worries me when I have a day like this in case it's the start of something, but probably in reality I've just picked up a bug or something. My hubbie is paranoid though and keeps asking if I'm ok. He's going to watch our son and I'm off back to bed for a snooze, hopefully that'll sort it. Fingers crossed! I've got my whooimg cough jab booked for later.

Hope everyone else is good today xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Yey im in the thirties club :) we should be having our stitch out round about the same time :) i really want to ask for mine out at 35weeks as i know ladies who have them out carry on a few weeks after with no stitch. 

I have been feeling like you, felt sick and dizzy, just not like myself.still feel so tired all the time. my energy has been zapped. hope you feel better soon. make sure you have the jab in the arm you dont use as much :) x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Yey im in the thirties club :) we should be having our stitch out round about the same time :) i really want to ask for mine out at 35weeks as i know ladies who have them out carry on a few weeks after with no stitch. 

I have been feeling like you, felt sick and dizzy, just not like myself.still feel so tired all the time. my energy has been zapped. hope you feel better soon. make sure you have the jab in the arm you dont use as much :) x


----------



## jadey_fae

did u guys sharp pains more in the bum area also? It feels like the stitch pain but obviously in the wrong place. Could it just be baby moving? Seems to be when I sit down quickly and when I cough?


----------



## katyb1982

Hi Ladies I just wondered if I could pick your brains!
Last year I lost my twin sons when they were 6 days old after I went in to spontaneous preterm labour at 24+3W I was told that I would have cervical monitoring and possible a stitch in future pregnancies but both the Obstricians that I have seen seemed to think that it wasn't true IC as I was in quite a lot of pain which I now realise were contractions and they seem to think I would have dilated silently.

Fast foward a little bit and I am now 20 weeks pregnant with annother set of twins (total fluke no fertility treatment or reall family history. 

At 12 weeks I had a cervical scan that revealed that my cervix was 3.7cm and totally normal. This was reviewed yesterday and was found to be 2.6cm. The hospital don't seem too worried. They say that there cut off for interevention is 2.5cm and for stitches is 1.5cm.. There was no funnelling and no dilatation. the also pushed down on my tummy and got me to cough and nothing budged! They have said that if it has shortenned further in 3 weeks that they will give me cyclogest but that it isn't proven in twin pregnancies and that the stitch is riskier with twins too. I don't know what to think. am at the top hospital in the north of England but 2.6cm seems to near to 2.5cm for me to relax! Any advice welcome!!!


----------



## jadey_fae

katyb1982 said:


> Hi Ladies I just wondered if I could pick your brains!
> Last year I lost my twin sons when they were 6 days old after I went in to spontaneous preterm labour at 24+3W I was told that I would have cervical monitoring and possible a stitch in future pregnancies but both the Obstricians that I have seen seemed to think that it wasn't true IC as I was in quite a lot of pain which I now realise were contractions and they seem to think I would have dilated silently.
> 
> Fast foward a little bit and I am now 20 weeks pregnant with annother set of twins (total fluke no fertility treatment or reall family history.
> 
> At 12 weeks I had a cervical scan that revealed that my cervix was 3.7cm and totally normal. This was reviewed yesterday and was found to be 2.6cm. The hospital don't seem too worried. They say that there cut off for interevention is 2.5cm and for stitches is 1.5cm.. There was no funnelling and no dilatation. the also pushed down on my tummy and got me to cough and nothing budged! They have said that if it has shortenned further in 3 weeks that they will give me cyclogest but that it isn't proven in twin pregnancies and that the stitch is riskier with twins too. I don't know what to think. am at the top hospital in the north of England but 2.6cm seems to near to 2.5cm for me to relax! Any advice welcome!!!

Welcome. You will find all the ladies in here so knowledgeable and helpful.
Sorry for your previous loss and what a coincidence to have twins again! 
Have u had any previous surgery or trauma to your cervix in the past that cause a weak cervix? 
Have they offered you steroids when you get to 24 weeks and did u have them with your twins before?
I am surprised that they didn't offer you a sooner scan and if it were me I would push for one in a week mayb? Then if it has shortened further they will have time too do something about it.
At the time my cervix was shortening and funnelling I didn't feel much at all, mayb a little pressure and a lot of discharge but those things can be normal.
Are u able to rest and put your feet up lots to keep the pressure of your cervix? 
Also check out the cervical measurements thread. :thumbup:


----------



## shanny

congrats day excellent news...................looking forward to some more pictures

welcome katyb............like jadey said i hope they are scanning you again soon......if there is no other explanation of why you suffered a loss .......................lizzy and others will have lots of advice i expect ....best wishes.......


----------



## katyb1982

hi thanks for your advice everyone. They are giving me the steriods at 24 weeks. I did have them last time but ony had the time for 1 dose as my labour was so sudden!

Might give them a ring and see if they can move my appointment further forwards a bit!
Kx


----------



## monro84

congrats day :happydance:

Well went to appt yesterday had another GD test even messed up and drank 2 cokes because I messed up on the first one so but I stil passed they said I was a little anemic but 9 out of 10 women at this stage was. Had another cervical scan and it was back to 2cm and I even saw on the US how open it was it was (looked like it funneled to the stitch) alot more open from 2 wks ago. He asked me what I did this weekend that I was not suppose to I said I mopped (I forgot to tell him about the babies r us shopping trip and trip to sams club:blush:) He said he was going to be truthful with me and he told me that if I was going to keep doing things I was not suppose to do he was going to put me on hospital bedrest for a few weeks. I told him I would be good. So I guess back to doing nothing again and hoping next week I get a good report. He said he wanted to make it at least 2 to 3 more week that way he would be a lot better for the baby. I asked if I make it to then when would I have my stitch out he said 36 or 37 wks. So I have 4 1/2 or 5 1/2 more weeks left.


----------



## Twinkle 3

katyb1982 said:


> Hi Ladies I just wondered if I could pick your brains!
> Last year I lost my twin sons when they were 6 days old after I went in to spontaneous preterm labour at 24+3W I was told that I would have cervical monitoring and possible a stitch in future pregnancies but both the Obstricians that I have seen seemed to think that it wasn't true IC as I was in quite a lot of pain which I now realise were contractions and they seem to think I would have dilated silently.
> 
> Fast foward a little bit and I am now 20 weeks pregnant with annother set of twins (total fluke no fertility treatment or reall family history.
> 
> At 12 weeks I had a cervical scan that revealed that my cervix was 3.7cm and totally normal. This was reviewed yesterday and was found to be 2.6cm. The hospital don't seem too worried. They say that there cut off for interevention is 2.5cm and for stitches is 1.5cm.. There was no funnelling and no dilatation. the also pushed down on my tummy and got me to cough and nothing budged! They have said that if it has shortenned further in 3 weeks that they will give me cyclogest but that it isn't proven in twin pregnancies and that the stitch is riskier with twins too. I don't know what to think. am at the top hospital in the north of England but 2.6cm seems to near to 2.5cm for me to relax! Any advice welcome!!!

Hi I'm sorry for the loss of your twin boys, I lost my son last year due to incompetent cervix but they couldn't really say it was true IC either unless I opted for cervical length scans this pregnancy as that's the only way to tell true IC. I opted for a preventative stitch though as I didn't want to risk the loss of of another baby. I totally agree with what your saying that 2.6 is far too close to 2.5 and also 3 weeks is too long to wait to check again. Isn't there anyway you can opt for a scan anytime sooner? Lizzie who pops in and out of this thread with some brilliant advice, she had a stitch with her twins but it wasn't an emergency one. Hopefully she can pop in soon and offer some advice :) 

I would recommend lots of rest and do light duties such as no housework, try to keep an eye out for change in how you feel, such as pressure etc and report it ASAP, Also ask for a scan sooner. Try not to worry though :) hopefully all works out for you :) wishing you a long happy and healthy pregnancy

Twins sounds so exciting aswel :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Monroe how come you have been put on Bedrest and funneling with the more activity you do? Is it because yours was an emergency stitch? I'm just a little curious :) 
Atleast your at a good gestation now incase anything does happen and not long till your stitch removal :)


----------



## monro84

Yes I had cervix scans from 16 to 23 1/2 wks and it went from 3.6 cm to 2.5 with funneling and 23 1/2 wks and he sent me to hospital the next morning to get the stitch. It's kinda modified bed rest he said no lefting, straining, cleaning, heavy shopping, but I can do some light cooking. He told me I have to act like the queen of sheba.


----------



## jadey_fae

craigswife, sorry if I asked before but was your stitch emergency or elective? I am getting so worried about my constant heavy coughing. It's really hurting my cervix


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey have you tried a natural cough linctus to suppress the cough such as glycerin and honey


----------



## jadey_fae

yep. Nothing is working :( I am scared


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey try not to worry The stitch is so thick and tied so tightly, i can see why your worrying though but I'm sure you will be fine :) I doubt a cough will be powerful enough to tear through a stitch. Have you tried asking your midwife her advice on it? It might reassure you a little x


----------



## jadey_fae

I think I will ring her. Sorry that I am always posting panic posts!


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, my stitch was elective. I had it placed at 14wks. Maybe you should try and speak to your midwife in the morning about your cough and concern with your stitch. 

As for me, I think I have a bug, I'm feeling really poorly today. I nibbled a bit of toast this morning but feel too sick and generally unwell to eat anything. I've just been laid on the sofa all day churning out the DVDs for my son, he thinks its great coz usually im the strict one about the amount of tv he watches! hubbie has worked a short day so will be home soon to sort little ones tea, I really can't face it. I'm off to bed when he gets in. I struggled to the surgery to get my whooping cough jab and the nurse wouldn't do it as I felt poorly. She's re-booked me for Monday. Go away illness you're not wanted! xx


----------



## faibel

katyb1982 said:


> Hi Ladies I just wondered if I could pick your brains!
> Last year I lost my twin sons when they were 6 days old after I went in to spontaneous preterm labour at 24+3W I was told that I would have cervical monitoring and possible a stitch in future pregnancies but both the Obstricians that I have seen seemed to think that it wasn't true IC as I was in quite a lot of pain which I now realise were contractions and they seem to think I would have dilated silently.
> 
> Fast foward a little bit and I am now 20 weeks pregnant with annother set of twins (total fluke no fertility treatment or reall family history.
> 
> At 12 weeks I had a cervical scan that revealed that my cervix was 3.7cm and totally normal. This was reviewed yesterday and was found to be 2.6cm. The hospital don't seem too worried. They say that there cut off for interevention is 2.5cm and for stitches is 1.5cm.. There was no funnelling and no dilatation. the also pushed down on my tummy and got me to cough and nothing budged! They have said that if it has shortenned further in 3 weeks that they will give me cyclogest but that it isn't proven in twin pregnancies and that the stitch is riskier with twins too. I don't know what to think. am at the top hospital in the north of England but 2.6cm seems to near to 2.5cm for me to relax! Any advice welcome!!!


Hi Katy..welcome! 

Congrats on the twins... I'm right there with you 21 wks with twins! I had a stitch at 14 wks due to losing my last baby at 21 wks. This is the hardest bit..but so far so good! 

IC typically presents from 16-26wks, however with twins it can present earlier than your last preterm delivery, so for me my dr guessed 18 wks would be the start of it. I would definately recommend weekly scans, as things can change dramatically and very quickly in a short space of time (don't mean to worry you)! However if changes occur and its caught in time, a stitch can be done. Also, I would request the cylogest, even if not proven in twins, I'm taking it (throwing everything at it!) as an extra precaution ( the trials are not always on point, it depends on a lot of factors, so I would rather have it than not).

My consultant is of the opinion of throwing everything at me and hoping it works! After last time when she took the wait and see approach, it didn't work out, I think she knew not to even suggest it again! Hoping the proactive approach is sucessful this time!

In my first pregnancy, I delivered at 26wks, they thought due to infection. I appeared to labour normally, pain etc. However, looking back now they believe my cervix was dialating and thats how the infection got in. So I don't believe no pain/contractions is always indicative of IC as they don't know what was happening before hand. Did you have any infection present? Sorry I don't mean to worry you but sometimes the drs need a kick up the bum.

I'm up north too, Newcastle.

Hoping your cervix stays firmly closed and a long uneventful pregnancy!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :) Wow, Day massive congratulations :happydance: You had the babies and what excellent weights they were :hugs: How are you? Twins is hard work but so unique sweet and it does get easier :hugs: Keep intouch lovely and if you need anything at all you know where we are :hugs:

Jadey, why are you scared hun? A cough will not affect things - AT ALL. I promise :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Welcome KatyB :flower: Faibel has answered so brilliantly already so I don't want to risk repeating her advice, but as a lady who has successfully carried twins to term with a stitch I can only urge that you push for one hun. If you had one baby on board I'd say that it would likely be ok and that your last experience was due to you carrying two babies, and all the additional complications (and cervical strain) that brings. 

Docs are very anxious about placing stitches with twins, but only on the grounds that twins can come early for host of different reasons and that a stitch cannot cater for all of them. My argument is that atleast the stitch takes care of the mechanical issue that IC poses, which is a huge problem potentially and thus one less thing to worry about. i know its hard to go against your current medical opinion, but totally worth questioning the decision. I had an elective stitch at 12wks and carried the boys to 38wks. Without it I would have lost them at 16wks. As it stands your cervix doesn't actually look too bad for 20wks, but e fact that it has shortened over time means it's worth watching and acting if that is at all possible. Good luck xxx


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks lizzie, I am scared because I have this horrid cough. I am having coughing fits most of the day and they are deep big coughs. Everytime I do cough the stitch hurts :/ gp scared me by saying it wasnt good to be coughing like that with IC and stitch and prescribed me codeine linctus which I don't really want to take. I am scared I will send myself into labor.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Lizzie can you offer any advice? Iv been having constant tightenings for two weeks now, by constant I mean more than 4-6 an hour, they wasn't changing my cervix but since then I get a crampy Feeling and have backache with about 6 of those tighetings a day, a few times I have thought I was in early labour, I have also been losing little bits of mucus plug. Is this normal with a cerclage? Or is it a sign labours coming soon? The hospital only wants to see me when i am in deffinete labour 

I have all achey hips aswel and now my legs gone achey and dead due to the pressure so think babies on a nerve :(


----------



## katyb1982

Thanks for all your help.
Faibel, I'm in Newcastle too! (well Gateshead)- Are you at the RVI? Do you mind me asking what your cervical length was when you had your stitch?
I've rang my consultant and she's giving me a call back tomorrow Think I'll just ask about being monitored a bit more closely and having the cyclogest. It does seem to vary hugely regarding progesterone on who your Dr is. At the first hospital I was at they were very anti it at all. At the one I'm at now they seem a bit more open to it and these hospitals are literally a 15/20 min drive away from each other!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies if you pray please say a prayer for my son trent he has pneumonia


----------



## Tink_0123

Omg Day! I Hope he recovers quickly.. I will keep him in my prayers hun.:flower:


----------



## jessiemum

Day, Trent is in my thoughts & prayers. He's in the best place & I expect getting all the help in the world. Lots of love x x


----------



## faibel

Day - thinking of you all and praying for a speedy recovery for Trent x


----------



## faibel

Katy - I'm under Dr Smith at the Rvi, shes the best up here for cervical issues and preterm. I live in Chester Le Street. She wouldn't measure my cervix, however when she did stitch she said it looked a good length and the procedure was straight forward, I take that as good! She has insisted I only have one CL scan at 23 wks to determine if steroids are needed at that point. Her point is it will only stress me out more and theres not a lot else that can be done. I disagreed and booked a private cl scan at 19 wks but at the last min decided to take her advice, so I didn't go ahead! 

She is also quite adamant that bedrest doesn't work, on this we differ and I've been following a moderate bedrest (I have 2 other children) plan and hope it has helped, at least I know I tried everything. If nothing else I've had far fewer bh than in previous pregnancies at this point, fingers crossed thats a positive! ( you gotta take the positives where you can!).

When I presented with twins, the initial answer was 'no' to the stitch from Dr Smith. However, after some discussion we went ahead and I feel that she is really fighting my corner now. I would def speak to dr and really express your concerns, as Lizzie said if it were a singleton pregnancy it wouldn't be quite the concern. With twins again I would push to be heard. The stitch going in now with that cl length would be much more effective than waiting until your membranes are bulging!

GL with the dr tomorrow, I hope they listen to your concerns, keep us posted!x


----------



## faibel

I've been up all night, really bad tummy ache. I think (or hope) I've picked up a bug. Trying not be sick, sounds stupid but afraid it will strain the stitch. B****y google again, read a story about a lady being sick and that broke her waters! Aaahhhh! My girls aren't very well either, rough night!x

Jadey - Hope you are feeling better hun. I would be scared too but Lizzie said it won't strain the stitch ( I believe her over a gp!). The g.p's freak out about anything like that and I really don't think they have a clue. I would speak to your mw to ease your mind x


----------



## sunnylove

Faibel, your water can break even if your cerclage stays put. I wouldn't worry much about it failing...Mine has basically failed and I'm still in the game with no contractions, bleeding or leaking (and I am 100% effaced with no cervix left!).


----------



## MomC

Hello.. Just wanted opinions I am 24 weeks and after I've done quite a bit of walking I feel pressure in my rear area. Is it possible it's just baby's position or do I need to speak to my dr? I've had the stitch in last 3 pregnancies and never had this issue


----------



## jadey_fae

Day, praying for your little mans recovery!

Fabiel, don't worry too much about being sick. I have been sick a lot this pregnancy. Every morning some weeks and that is since the stitch. My multi vit sometimes doesn't agree with me!

MomC, when did u have your stitched placed? Was it elective or emergency and with how much cl? I feel extra pressure down there if I have been on my feet a while. It normally goes if I lie down. If this is abnormal for you though, I would contact the midwife.


----------



## MomC

Jadey..my stitch was placed at 14 weeks and elective. Cl not sure just had the stitch placed because with first 2 pregnancies went into labor at 18 and 19 weeks. If I sit or lay down it goes away just wasn't sure if it was something to worry about


----------



## Twinkle 3

MomC said:


> Hello.. Just wanted opinions I am 24 weeks and after I've done quite a bit of walking I feel pressure in my rear area. Is it possible it's just baby's position or do I need to speak to my dr? I've had the stitch in last 3 pregnancies and never had this issue

Hi, I have had pressure extreamley badly all the way through this pregnancy, I was told by my midwife that if the pressure eases when laying down then do that and it's a good sign, she also suggested laying with a pillow under my hips to raise my pelvis up a little so gravity can do its job and release some of the pressure. My babies been head down since18weeks now and his head is right in my cervix so it could be related to your babies position :) hope the oressure goes away for you soon 

(I have had a stitch since week 14)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Day I'm sorry to hear your little boy isn't too well, hoping he gets better soon 

CW hope your ok and feeling better today, 

faibel hoping your better too and google is the worst thing to search on! But we are all guilty of it lol. It scares you so much dosnt it, my consultant tells me off for searching on google, I go into his office and say things like.. Well on google it says ...and he always stops me and says stop listening to google, it's not a reliable source, half the info is incorrect :) 

Jadey hoping you cough is disappearing 


Hope everyone's ok, tlm any news Yet ? 

As for me ladies, I was suffering so bad with my leg yesterday, I felt like cutting it off as the pain had me in tears. I think baby is layed on a nerve, today feels slightly better... I have realised that I seriously under estimate the size of my bump. I keep banging into things as I can't judge the size properly! I have banged into the kitchen side today !


----------



## shanny

Day sending love to you and babies

MomC I am also on my fourth stitch others successfull and have definatelty felt more pressure this time round although it has passed in last week or so i have put it down to position and stading too much.

best wishes to all


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle 3 said:


> Lizzie can you offer any advice? Iv been having constant tightenings for two weeks now, by constant I mean more than 4-6 an hour, they wasn't changing my cervix but since then I get a crampy Feeling and have backache with about 6 of those tighetings a day, a few times I have thought I was in early labour, I have also been losing little bits of mucus plug. Is this normal with a cerclage? Or is it a sign labours coming soon? The hospital only wants to see me when i am in deffinete labour
> 
> I have all achey hips aswel and now my legs gone achey and dead due to the pressure so think babies on a nerve :(

Hey twinkle :hugs: How scared you must feel sweetie. The symptoms you describe do sound like early labour, but in my experience can just as easily be par for the course with IC/stitch and ultimately amount to nothing, so its tough to call. 

You say you're losing mucus plug but are you also bleeding at all? What makes me think this might not amount to anything is that you have had this now for a couple of weeks with no significant changes, that is a good sign. That said, there is enough 'activity' for you to be right not to ignore it completely. Of course the hospital aren't interested in part because there is little they can do now anyway beyond offering steroids and are happy for nature to take its course either way. You on the other hand are probably desperately willing bubs to stay put for several more weeks and will do anything to stop this progressing.

Hand on heart, I have seen lots of women experience these symptoms for weeks before active labour kicks in - others have gone on to labour quickly after their onset. My feeling is that you have at least a few more weeks to go before delivery and the chances are you will still make term or thereabouts. Sit tight honey but if anything changes other than what is now 'normal' for you, get yourself checked again. 

Much of what you feel will also be triggered in part by sheer stress so try to relax as much as you can. I remember that tightenings for me were triggered simply by playing Suoer Mario Bros on my son's wii lol - the increase in adrenalin set them off! I also began to anticipate a period of time every day when I expected to feel bh and cramps - the worry of that actually induced them like clockwork each day :( Not nice but essentially harmless as it turns out. Take care my darlin :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Day hun, so sorry to hear about your lo :hugs: Praying for him xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadey hun, please don't worry. GPs don't know enough about IC to be able to scare you with justification sweet. If a stitch can hold the weight and stretching of an 8Ib baby, then it can definitely remain intact during a bad coughing episode :) Because your cervix has behaved so well thus far, I'd be very surprised if a cough caused a problem :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

KatYB - sorry hun had overlooked that they have prescribed progesterone for you - Cyclogest has very good results as a means of strengthening a weak cervix and will go some way to preventing any catastrophic cervical changes for you. I'd still be oressing them on placing a stitch, but also feel confident that you atleast have a medical alternative in place :hugs:


----------



## katyb1982

So sorry to here about your little boy Day.
Will be thinking of him.

Faibel- Dr Smith is my consultant and I live in Low Fell- Small World :winkwink:! Hopefully she'll call back today- Think will just ask for my next scan to be redone sooner than 3 weeks and for cyclogest. she said the same to me about bedrest but I have been trying to just take it easy. I've stopped work now and am having lots of naps and lie ins punctuated by the odd walk around the park and raiding the fridge! So far, whilst it might be doing no good at all- I don't feel as "heavy" as i did with the boys and my bump seems less hard, low down and bloatey at the end of the day! when I had Oliver and Matthew I was rushing around, working full time until the day I had them. Even if being a bit lazy buys me a few more days I'm going to give it a shot.

I think the reason that she is very anti the stitch in my case is that the other theory is that I might have an irritable cervix or uterus and that doing the stitch will make it worse but after annother night of stressing I think I def need to have a chat with her. She has said she would give me steriods from 23 weeks though.

If your at the RVI are you going to the twins classes run by the slightly crackers Sandra? Just thinking that if you are a week ahead of me then you might be in the same group. I've only been to the first one!

Kx


----------



## faibel

Katy - Small world definately! Dr Smith is very good, although can be stubborn and you have to push sometimes. I just let it go with Hope and went with her decisions, my biggest regret, I should have pushed for more monitoring!

I haven't attended any classes as yet, I wanted to wait until I reach a 'safe' gestation. I daren't even think too far ahead, just to be heartbroken again. I will be in a few weeks time tho, so might see you there!

Fingers crossed you get a good chat with Dr today x


----------



## katyb1982

faibel said:


> Katy - Small world definately! Dr Smith is very good, although can be stubborn and you have to push sometimes. I just let it go with Hope and went with her decisions, my biggest regret, I should have pushed for more monitoring!
> 
> I haven't attended any classes as yet, I wanted to wait until I reach a 'safe' gestation. I daren't even think too far ahead, just to be heartbroken again. I will be in a few weeks time tho, so might see you there!
> 
> Fingers crossed you get a good chat with Dr today x

We just went to the initial meeting one as I feel totally the same. Have hardly brought anything for these 2 and all my pregnant friends are decorating nurserys and buying prams. Booked in to the rest of the classes for the end of July when I am hopefully 27/28 weeks. I asked Sandra if she thought I ought to do it earlier and she said no... Then I told her I'd give her a massive hug If I actually got to 28 weeks!

Hope you are feeling better soon,
Kx


----------



## TLM21

Hi everybody
Day sending lots of.prayers for Trent, I'm sorry you are stressing, he will be better before you know it, xx
Twinkle no significant news on my part, aches and pains, but at least I've been doing more stuff around the house and went out for lunch again, which makes me feel a little normal again  
Hope everyone is feeling better, xx


----------



## faibel

katyb1982 said:


> faibel said:
> 
> 
> Katy - Small world definately! Dr Smith is very good, although can be stubborn and you have to push sometimes. I just let it go with Hope and went with her decisions, my biggest regret, I should have pushed for more monitoring!
> 
> I haven't attended any classes as yet, I wanted to wait until I reach a 'safe' gestation. I daren't even think too far ahead, just to be heartbroken again. I will be in a few weeks time tho, so might see you there!
> 
> Fingers crossed you get a good chat with Dr today x
> 
> We just went to the initial meeting one as I feel totally the same. Have hardly brought anything for these 2 and all my pregnant friends are decorating nurserys and buying prams. Booked in to the rest of the classes for the end of July when I am hopefully 27/28 weeks. I asked Sandra if she thought I ought to do it earlier and she said no... Then I told her I'd give her a massive hug If I actually got to 28 weeks!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon,
> KxClick to expand...

28 weeks sounds good at this point! Feels like forever though! Thats prob when I'll start attending too. 
I feel so rough today, phoned hosp because the cramps were so bad but they said they think its just stomach cramps from the bug! I'm sure it is too but it doesn't stop you worrying. Everytime bubs move, its so sore, just hoping its a 24 hr thing x


----------



## Craigswife

Just an update from me, its been quite an eventful 24hrs. 
After feeling sick and generally unwell on Thursday I slept terribly, I had the worse backache and at 4am while laid in bed I felt a gush and my waters broke. So we went to the delivery suite by which time I was having more backache and crampy tightenings. They confirmed I was in labour, I requested a c section as my first birth was so traumatic, the staff were amazing and the whole birth so calm and very different. So my beautiful little girl arrived at 8.12am at 31+5wks weighing a fab 4lb 9oz. She's so perfect And looks just like a small newborn. She breathed air all by herself but was a bit tired by yesterday afternoon so they popped her on cpap, shes breathing air and so far hasnt needed any oxygen.So our NICU journey begins again.... Obviously im still in hospital, but will update when i can. It may be silly o'clock when I laid awake, like now!
Hope eveyone is doing well xx


----------



## faibel

Well done CW, congratulations! What a fab weight! So pleased she is doing so well x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Congratulations, CW! Wonderful weight! At almost 32 weeks, she should hopefully be home with you very quickly! :flower: Does she have a name yet?


----------



## jessiemum

Congratulations CW sounds like a lovely birth & an amazing strong daughter you have there. Looking forward to seeing some pictures. Try to rest as much as possible and hope your little girl will be going home very soon with you x x


----------



## Craigswife

Shelby, we haven't decided on a name for her yet! Hopefully today hubbie and I can spend some time with her and choose a name to suit her. I just heard from NICU that they have started her on my milk, she's had a good night and is settled.

Interestingly when I arrived at delivery yesterday they checked my cervix and my stitch was fine, so it doesn't seem that my cervix was the cause of pre-term labour, my waters spontaneously broke, but labour had started prior to this although I was completely unaware that it had! What I will say is that the symptoms I was experiencing were completely new to me.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Wow CW what an update, a huge congratulations to you and your family on the birth of your little girl. She sounds like she is doing perfect :) wishing her a short stay in the hospital, please keep us updated on how she is doing. She's a great weight aswel!

I'm so shocked this morning to read you have given birth, I can't believe it with you doing so well with your stitch, I really thought you was in it for the long run as it was me with all the silly symptoms and panic of labour but you was sailing through until just recently.
You have made it to a brilliant gestation though and you should be so proud of that :) your little girl will do so well


----------



## Twinkle 3

Duplicate post :) hope everyone's doing well


----------



## Tink_0123

CW, Congrats on ur new baby girl. Wishing her a quick stay in the NICU and a quick recovery for u hun! She sounds like a strong little girl, shell be home in no time :)


----------



## Craigswife

Thanks twinkle, I couldn't believe it either as I had no signs or worries that labour was so close! I really felt so well. I'll let you know more as soon as I can. Hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Cw its so strange that it all crept up on you, atleast you enjoyed your pregnancy after reaching a safe gestation that is and had a lovely birth :) i bet your on cloud 9 now :) so pleased you got your happy ending. even though your daughter was born early 31 weeks is so good. im good thankyou, still all achey with tightenings and loss of plug still but plodding along :)


----------



## chocolatecat

Woo hoo! 3 new babies!!! Congratulations day! I'm hoping your boys are doing well. Thinking about Trent and hoping for a fast recovery for him. 
Congrats CW - I love how calm you were about it. An eventful, 24 hours indeed! Fabulous weight and hope shes doing well still. 
Can't wait for pics of all the newborns! 

All is well here. No preeclampsia and nothing new to report. Just enjoying my pregnancy now and getting excited for her arrival. 
Spent a few days getting upset about needing to decide on a section or not. I was hoping for a clearcut answer, but I doubt ill get one. She's been bead down, same position for months, so theoretically I can deliver vaginally. But have decided for a section at 38 weeks. I can't bare the thought of worrying for her safety during labour and especially the last few weeks. Delivering Quinn wasn't too bad physically. But the emotional scars for me and Oh are strong. Also if i have a section I'm keeping my stitch in for another baby. It's done so well I'm hoping I'll trust it from day 1.
There's been so much back and forth about the decision but I want what's safest for her. And I feel that's a section. Still scared though!!! 

Aches and pains are as before. Pain in my ribs and a bit of back ache. But I'm doing lots of activity. Shopping for hours, cleaning and tidying. It catches up with me by the end of the day, but I start each day fresh and well. 
Not really had any BH or pelvic pain/pressure. Feeling lucky I guess. Just my bloody ribs as it stops me working!


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow, congratulations CW and what a shock! Just goes to show how unpredictable pregnancy and labour can be. Your little girl sounds lovely and I'm sure will go from strength to strength :hugs:

Day, how's your little man? Xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou for the advice yesterday lizzie :) no there isnt any bleeding just bits of mucus plug, so I don't know if it's coming away as my stitch is pulling or wether it is just coming away from pressure.. I havnt a clue lol. I wish I knew what was going on with my body, half the time I think I'm in labour with the cramps and tightenings then everything just fizzles out. None of my family are going to believe me when I am actually in labour as I have had so many false alarms lol


----------



## TLM21

CW congratulations, that was quick, glad you and your girl are doing well, she is at a great weight and will stay at hospital for a brief time. You did a fabulous job. Can't wait to see her name and pictures, take care of yourself and please keep us posted when u can.
Day how are the boys?, how is Trent doing?
Twinkle welcome to the thirties hun, you are doing great!
Chocolate your ticker is moving so fast, nicely done
no news with me yet
Hope everyone is doing well
Xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Congratulations CW! :) Wow, I didn't see that coming. Fingers crossed for a short nicu stay. Can't wait to see pics and hear what happened?!
:flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladies tyler and I got discharged this morning. Trent is doing better he was but on a vent thurs due to him trying to hard to breathe over the last 2 days the have turned it down twice so frying to ween him off of it. They took a chest xray today no signs of pneumonia as that is what they where thinking . Besides all that my mom making me upset I'm really sore from section so was going to wait till tomorrow to see trent again my mom making me feel like a bad parent even though I'm sore and have a newborn at home ugh just fustrated.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Day, don't let ANYONE make you feel bad. Trent has no sense of time right now so he isn't going to be upset if you don't see him for a day! He won't even realize it's been that long. There were days when I didn't see my girls in the NICU just because I didn't feel like going to the hospital. It's okay. You have enough on your plate as it is. :hugs:

I'm so glad you and Tyler are home and doing well. I hope your pain gets better soon. :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby its not even a whole day since I was with him in the morning before I left hospital


----------



## sunnylove

Did a sterile vag exam today because I have been getting horrible constipation pains and was worried it was contractions. Absolutely no contractions or irritable uterus, yay. Doc says stitch feels like it's still in place! And that I do still have some cervix left because bag is NOT buldging! He says it feels like I am about 1 cm dilated (at 23 weeks they thought I was 1.5 cm dilated based on cervical exam). Pretty happy! I think trendelenburg is working! Oh and baby's heart is perfect.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Sunny u r doing so well almost 25 weeks


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sunny thats brilliant news :) well done. im sure you will make it very far. hopefully the examination has eased your mind now and given you some positivity.

Hows everyone today?

Cw hope your recovering well and your little girls doing well also :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sunny thats brilliant news :) well done. im sure you will make it very far. hopefully the examination has eased your mind now and given you some positivity.

Hows everyone today?

Cw hope your recovering well and your little girls doing well also :)


----------



## faibel

Sunny - Thats great news! I bet you'll be cooking that baby for a long time to come yet!

Day - You will be exhausted! That won't help Trent or Tyler, you need to gather yourself first and ignore insensitive comments! I'm sure Trent will be home with all soon x


----------



## chocolatecat

Day, I'm sorry you're mum is being so insensitive. As far as I know these early days of recovery are so important for getting you fit in a couple. Of weeks vs a couple of months. Tyler needs you more right now and they both will be better if you give yourself chance to recover quickly. Lots of love and hugs your way.. 

CW hope you're also getting chance to rest after the section. Have they said how long you'll stay in. Hugs to your little miss.


----------



## jadey_fae

Day, I am sorry you are dealing with insensitive family. Take the time u need and don't feel guilty.

Sunny, thats great news - look at you still baking away! :)

CW - hows your little one? Can't wait for an update!

Question. I am having horrid lower bk pain and increase in vaginal pressure. I have been feeling baby kick behind my lower pubic hair?! Should I call the hosp? but what would they actually do?


----------



## jadey_fae

I really want to get to 27 weeks!!!!! 3rd tri and all :)

Twinkle, how are u?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey I get all what you describe, the kicks I get low down arnt kicks though it's baby head butting me :) if anything the hospital might tell you to go and be checked and have a look at your cervix to see if there is any change or they might just tell you to stay at home and see how you are in an hour but take paracetamol and see how you feel after.

I'm good thankyou just same old aches and pains. Getting a huge amount of shooting pains in my lady region now though, keeps making me jump out of my seat! My little boys been rather quiet this morning thoughnot moving much so I have been mrs paranoid and checked his heartrate on the Doppler which hopefully sounds ok (touching wood)


----------



## jadey_fae

those shooting pains are nasty. Are u getting them constantly?


----------



## jadey_fae

Are u looking forward to your scan? I can't wait to see if my boy has been growing properly. Always a worry as Amelie didn't.
I am going to ask for stitch removal to be a 36 rather than 37 weeks - if I make it that far. I am so scared of tearing


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ye the pains are just constant, I was scared of my cervix starting to dilate. Ye I can't wait for the scan, even though I know he will be head down and they won't be able to estimate his weight. I think when your going through a pregnancy with incompetent cervix you worry about everything, with my little girl I never use to worry about anything at all but this time I am a nervous wreck.

Ye I think 36weeks seems more reasonable to have the stitch out so you won't start labour with it in place still. I want mine out at 35weeks but I doubt my consultant will agree


----------



## jadey_fae

when does your doc want to take it out?


----------



## Twinkle 3

He wants to take it out at 36weeks to stop the risk of it tearing but if I go to hospital sooner and there's any indication of preterm delivery it will be taken out. I see him at 32 weeks so I'm going to ask what the soonest I can have it out at x


----------



## shanny

Congrats CW

Glad to hear your news Day

and yours sunny

Hope everyone else is doing ok

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DAYDAY24

Lil man is improving everyday the still have him on vent but breathing 21 so room air


----------



## ShelbyLC

That's great, Day! :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby they said they will take out tube tomorrow


----------



## ShelbyLC

Oh, that's amazing! Well done, Trent! Are they putting him on CPAP for a while or see if he can hold his own? I bet he'll be home with you in a week or less :thumbup:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Nurse Said nasal cannula or cpap I'm going to call in morning before my staple removal appt


----------



## faibel

Day - really pleased to hear Trent is doing well, he will be home with you before you know it x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Day im happy to hear that your little boy is getting better.

How is everyone doing ? The thread seems very quiet lately!

Hoping everyone is ok and the silence is because theres nothing to report lol.

Cw pop in when you can :) it will be nice to hear how your little girls doing :)
Im sure shes doing fantastically though

as for me i have been feeling rather crampy with increased braxton hicks, think its because i have upped my activity quite alot lately... been trying to get the house lovely and clean before my little boys geta here. still seems so unreal that i will have a baby soon. its going to be a huge relief when hea here and i really cant wait.... im always on the look out for signs of things happening but i think i am on the verge of being paranoid lol. i think cw has proved how unpredictable labour can be :)


----------



## TLM21

Hello everyone, hope everyone is doing ok
I had a Dr's appointment today, he stripped the membranes and I've.had a few contractions, so we will see..
Going to the store to walk around and see, I will keep you ladies posted.
Hugs


----------



## DAYDAY24

Trent is breathing on his own in a crib now!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Trent is breathing on his own in a crib now!!

Yay!! :happydance: Have the doctors given any estimates on when he can come home?


----------



## DAYDAY24

No nurse said he has to finish antibiotics which he has two more days of.and drink from bottle good. She yold me to bring his car seat so they can check it.


----------



## sunnylove

I hate when the doctor tells me he thinks I could "go at any minute." I mean, yes my cervix is incompetent. Yes, I am 1cm dilated and 100% effaced. But I've stayed that way for almost 4 weeks now. Am monitored for contractions and am having none. Have had no bleeding or leaking, and I'm 25 weeks, it's not like I'm 18 weeks or something. I personally think I can make it pretty far so I think he should stop being so concerned. 

I'm still on hospital bed rest. Nothing has happened at all since I've been here (2 weeks now), I'm perfectly stable other than being effaced and dilated. I am having horrid constipation pains that last nonstop up to 45 mins (like it brings tears to my eyes!) but other than that I'm good.


----------



## ShelbyLC

sunny, they told me I could go at any minute when I was 4cm and 100% effaced and I lasted another 2 weeks while having tons of contractions.


----------



## Craigswife

Hi ladies, hope you're all good. I've been meaning to pop on and update for a couple of days.
Baby Annabelle is doing amazingly well! She has come off cpap and is breathing on her own now. Her blood gases have been great so they probably won't continue to do them any longer. She's having my expressed breast milk, which is going down a treat! They increased the volume last night as she kept shouting out with hunger! Yesterday they moved her out of intensive care and into high dependancy where she just hangs out in her little incubator! She came out for cuddles yesterday which was amazing and she seemed so settled snuggled into me. Today my hubbie gets the snuggles with her. We're so proud of her and im still in shock we have a daughter! 

As for me, I was discharged from hospital on Sunday and recovering well from my c section, a bit battered and bruised, but thats to be expected. My milk has come in so expressing it off for Annabelle. My boobs are huge and rock hard so feels like there's a whole lot of milk in there although its quite hard to express it all off, but I must be patient! 

JAdey, you were asking about my labour. Basically last Thursday I felt generally unwell, I couldn't put my finger on it but felt like I had a tummy bug coming. I was completely off my food, sick twice and had 3 poos in one day! I just went to bed to sleep it off. I was having Braxton hicks, as always not painful, just there and killer backache like I hadn't experienced before. I woke at 4am feeling trickling down my leg and when I felt there was water and is was definately water not discharge, different texture and smell. We went to delivery and they confirmed it was my waters, I was hooked up to a monitor which showed I was contracting and to be honest by this point was having contractions. So Annabelle was on get way, 4 hours after my waters breaking she came into the world.

I will pop on when I can, its fab to see you're all doing well. Hang on in there everyone xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

So nice to hear how well your daughters doing cw. annabelle is such a lovely name :) great choice. my daughter would love it. she always adds belle on to the end of her name! Lol. I bet cuddles are amazing with her. i cant wait to meet my boy

glad your recovering well. Boobs after birth are a killer arnt they, i can remember last year oh so clearly i was in agony with them but atleast your expressing and can relieve them :) 

Your labour seems like it came on all at once. Its so strange how your stitch still held though. They must be so strong. was you dialated at all?


----------



## jadey_fae

So good to hear from you CW. Lovely name and glad she is doing so well :)


----------



## Craigswife

Hi ladies
Twinkle, they said I wasn't dilated, so obviously the stitch is strong old stuff! I had been labouring really for about 24hrs without knowing so the stitch held good. 

My little lady is doing really well today, she might be coming out of the incubator and into a cot soon, another exciting milestone! She's still breathing on her own, her milk volume has increased again and all is generally well!
I had a check by the midwife, she's happy with my recovery.

Your tickers are moving on well girls!


----------



## sunnylove

25 weeks today! Baby is measuring 1lb 14ozs which is good but I know growth scans aren't that accurate. Foot still in cervix though. :/


----------



## jadey_fae

I had my growth scan today. Baby weighs just 1lb 14 oz. I am 26 w and 5 days. Should I be worried?


----------



## ShelbyLC

jadey_fae said:


> I had my growth scan today. Baby weighs just 1lb 14 oz. I am 26 w and 5 days. Should I be worried?

Not at all. Every baby is different, even in utero. Growth scans can be off a bit - and they don't only estimate too big, they can estimate too small as well. The average for a 27 weeker is 1lb 14.9oz to 2lbs 11oz. And remember - every baby grows according to genetics at this point in pregnancy.


----------



## geordiemammy

I had a growth scan the day I had ds4 and they said about 8lb then he was born 2 hours later weighing in at 9lb 1oz x


----------



## geordiemammy

Just a quick question I had my second cervical scan last week and there was no change from the original 37mm so they are leaving it 6 weeks before checking it again what's the chances of it shortening rapidly?? I'm worried as since my big bleed I'm still bleeding but not badly and sometimes its like gloopy if ya know what I mean!! 

Congrats to everyone who has had their babies too x


----------



## sunnylove

Jadey, I wouldn't worry about it. There is a large margin of error with weight measurements. 

Geordie, how far along are you?


----------



## ShelbyLC

geordiemammy said:


> Just a quick question I had my second cervical scan last week and there was no change from the original 37mm so they are leaving it 6 weeks before checking it again what's the chances of it shortening rapidly?? I'm worried as since my big bleed I'm still bleeding but not badly and sometimes its like gloopy if ya know what I mean!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has had their babies too x

How far along are you?


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm 20 weeks on Thursday the first cervical measurements were done at 15+5 the second at 18+5 I had the massive bleed at 15+4 

The reason for cervical scans was 2 previous extensive loop biopsies with another needed x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hmm, yeah, 6 weeks is a long time to go when you're only 20 weeks now. I'd ask for another scan in 2-3 weeks. Chances are, if you've had no changes at all, you will probably be okay, but better safe than sorry. :flower:


----------



## geordiemammy

My hospital doesn't take kindly to be asked to do extra scans infact are quite horrible about it I have my anomaly scan in a week will they check then x


----------



## ShelbyLC

geordiemammy said:


> My hospital doesn't take kindly to be asked to do extra scans infact are quite horrible about it I have my anomaly scan in a week will they check then x

Hmm, I've found that they will only do what the scan is for. If you get a nice tech, s/he MIGHT check for you. Can you get a private scan? Or in 3 weeks, just go to A&E and tell them you're worried and it's stressing you out and see if they can check.


----------



## sunnylove

This is such a rollercoaster ride. Had an ultrasound yesterday and things look the same (no measurable cervix, possibly 1cm dilated, funneled to stitch) except now the "cervical canal," which used to be long is starting to widen out (ie, baby would start getting down closer to cervix. Baby's foot is down there now.) Doc says it's expected, that the long gap between baby and cervix that I had before was kind of abnormal (but good) but now he's not giving me much hope that I'll make it that much longer. Maternal fetal medicine put in their notes that I won't make it "long term."

It's frustrating because I feel like my situation is bad and anytime I search for cervical incompetence, I usually come across women who have a length of like 2.7. Blah. I mean, I've made it at least 6 weeks now on a cervix length of less than .9cm and have made it 3 weeks now on an immeasurable cervix. I haven't gone into labor or have had contractions, but I do not want to have a baby at 25 weeks. 

I guess I am just looking for people in my similar situation, which I can't seem to find. I do have things to be thankful for, like the bag is not bulging through, I've been 1cm dilated for at least 6 weeks now and that hasn't changed. I'm not in labor. I just don't know what to expect or how long I'm going to make it. :\


----------



## DAYDAY24

Sunny I was .7 since week 19 with twins I made it to week 37


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sunnylove sorry to hear that the medical staff dont have much faith in your pregnancy continuing long term... please keep positive. anything can happen and even the experienced medical staff cant say whats going to happen. they can only guess and thats all it is a guess.

I have read many womens experiences where they have defied the odds and carried to term in situations similar yours. 

Im not in the same situation as yourself but i have had midwifes and consultants make a guess on how far i would get and most of them told me i wouldnt get this far. a couple of them thought i would deliver at 27weeks when i was contracting but i didnt..

So hopefully you will continue on in your pregnancy as close to term as possible and prove the doctors wrong :)

Hang in there, i know its hard x


----------



## DAYDAY24

My baby gets to come home tomorrow!!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> My baby gets to come home tomorrow!!!

That's wonderful! :happydance:


----------



## monro84

Day that's great !!!!!

Just had a cervical ck and went from 2cm last week to 2.7 this week. Hope dr is happy with it cause anthing longer than a 2 I will take. It also was not as funneled as it was last week also.


----------



## jessiemum

DAYDAY24 said:


> My baby gets to come home tomorrow!!!

:happydance: yay how exciting for you. Please keep is update with everything x x


----------



## sunnylove

DAYDAY24 said:


> Sunny I was .7 since week 19 with twins I made it to week 37

I remember you saying that! Congrats on your babes, btw. Did you have other symptoms too, like funneling and internal/external dilation?

I too have heard stories of women who completely beat the odds and delivered after 40 weeks. And the docs have said that they really have no way of saying when I will deliver. It's just that today the doctor told me that considering how stable I've been, he wouldn't have been completely surprised if I made it to 35 weeks. But then he said now that he sees the internal cervix opening up to much, he's just hoping for one more week! Eeek!


----------



## DAYDAY24

I believe I was funneled because baby A was so low .


----------



## faibel

Day - very happy to hear Trent is coming home, enjoy them both x

Sunny - Drs always give you the worst case senario in my experience, covering their backs! I'm so happy to hear your still cooking, with no contractions and bleeding etc I bet your still sat here at 40 wks! Keep doing what your doing!

Hope everyone else is ok, its quiet on here so hoping thats a good sign! I'm fine, got
my CL scan next week and if things are looking dodgy, then steroids. I'm praying we are good but I know I'll prob be funnelled to stitch, I just hope its not worse than that!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Hi ladies
> Twinkle, they said I wasn't dilated, so obviously the stitch is strong old stuff! I had been labouring really for about 24hrs without knowing so the stitch held good.
> 
> My little lady is doing really well today, she might be coming out of the incubator and into a cot soon, another exciting milestone! She's still breathing on her own, her milk volume has increased again and all is generally well!
> I had a check by the midwife, she's happy with my recovery.
> 
> Your tickers are moving on well girls!

The stitch does sound strong! It's quite strange how it didn't budge, I never expected them to hold with contractions but it's quite comforting to know that the stitches are so strong :)

Hope little annabelle is doing well still and hopefully will be home as soon as possible with your and your family :) I bet you can't wait.

As for me ladies, 31 weeks today :) so nice to make it this far i never thought i would,just wish I knew how much further I will get, the Braxton hicks keep coming everyday all day long, some of them crampy and still tricking me into thinking labour is near.. the spd is killing me! Night time is worse I am in so much pain turning over or getting up for the toilet so I really don't get much sleep,Heartburn is a nightmare and now I can't bend because of the size of my bump lol! 

I'm feeling so happy but so frustrated lately, I'm happy because my little boy is still cooking and getting bigger and hopefully healthier by the day but I'm so frustrated because I want him here now so I know he's safe, I'm scared of getting to the end and somthing going wrong. Touch wood it dosnt, I really don't want him prematurely I just wish I could fast forward until his due date lol.

How is everyone else?


----------



## katyb1982

Geordie Mammy
Are you at the RVI? They only have one specialist sonographer who dose cervical scans so as far as I know you can only get them done on a Wednesday at prem prevention clinic. Mine are every 3 weeks. I paniced a bit and rang the consultant who said if I was ever worried to give them a ring and they would do a speculum examination (yuck#:wacko:) and scan me if nesecary.

Faibel we are like a week apart it's such a coincidence. I have my CL scan to see if I need steriods a week on Wed!

Kx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm at the qe and they are terrible if I'm honest but its just round the corner and I won't change as I don't think ill make it to the rvi if I go into labour as ds4 came within 20 minutes and had I not have been there for a check up I would of had him at home :/ x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Sunny - in an ideal world it is always better to have atleast some length of closed cervix between baby and the outside, not least because its indicative of a cervix which is being maintained enough by the stitch to get you to term or thereabouts. That said, While ever the stitch is in place and remains such with no dilation through it, then theoretically it's working and I have seen many women with zero cervix and a stitch stagger on like that to term. 

The main issue you have is not a mechanical one (the stitch is taking care of that), but rather a physiological one in that significant dilation does increase your chance of going into labour early purely because cervical changes are thought to play some part in triggering labour. Again tho, some women just don't labour even with a hugely dilated and short cervix so there really is no way of knowing - this can work in your favour and means effectively that all hope is not lost. Because you arent experiencing bleeding or contractions I would say there is a chance you are one of those women who just might surprise everyone and make it weeks longer with no cervix and effectively the stitch holding baby in. 

There was a woman a few yrs back who had no cervix at all, a stitch alone keeping it together and she worked shifts in a bar (8hrs a day on her feet), right up until 39wks! She had to work because she was a single mum with a 2yr old to support. She was proof that the stitch can work honey so please don't assume that this is over just yet (Jees if I had a pound for every time I've said that then seen women like you make it to term ;)) Lots of love, thoughts with you xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Yey for Trent :happydance: You managing twins ok Day? Xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

GeordieM - I agree that 6wks is a long time if you're worried, but given the current length it looks as though your cervix is holding up well so don't fret too much if they won't oblige. I know well how awkward the NhS can be about scanning/monitoring frequently! Makes me sooo angry :( xx


----------



## katyb1982

Geordie Mammy- You must live just round the corner from me as I live really near the QE too! We transfered from their to the RVI when we found out we were having twins as we would have had to have had a lot of our scans their anyway.

Are you under Dr Walker at the QE?


----------



## geordiemammy

katyb1982 said:


> Geordie Mammy- You must live just round the corner from me as I live really near the QE too! We transfered from their to the RVI when we found out we were having twins as we would have had to have had a lot of our scans their anyway.
> 
> Are you under Dr Walker at the QE?

Yeah I live right next to it and mr walker is a great doc but the team ain't great in my opinion the communication is shocking x


----------



## katyb1982

i really liked Dr Walker, if we were having a singleton I would have stayed there. I agree though, I had to be a bit pushy with them especially after my follow up last time. Keep at them though!

I live just off Beacon Lough Road.. Small world!


----------



## geordiemammy

I used to live up that way I'm in windy nook now I lived just off carnforth gardens


----------



## monro84

Finally saw dr yesteday. He was very happy with the measurements. He said I need to make it 2 more wks (34 wks) and then we can both quit worrying and I will be off restrictions. He said I will have my stitch out at 37 wks. He also said that was my last cervical scan.


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, 31 weeks! Wow :) such good news

Day, so glad your little one is coming home!

Sunny, I eouldn't be suprised if you had a few more weeks in you yet. You have got this far! Keep doing what your doing :)

Monroe,your nearly there!

Me,I'm still fretting about my boys size. Amelie was small too but he he is smaller :( hope he's ok in there


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hey all we are home :) we got let out yesterday 

Zach is now 8 weeks old, 36+4 weeks corrected, weighing 4lb 7 oz and settling in well pic from this morning is here
 



Attached Files:







296073_10152873872445648_392656393_n.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sunnylove

lizziedripping said:


> Hey Sunny - in an ideal world it is always better to have atleast some length of closed cervix between baby and the outside, not least because its indicative of a cervix which is being maintained enough by the stitch to get you to term or thereabouts. That said, While ever the stitch is in place and remains such with no dilation through it, then theoretically it's working and I have seen many women with zero cervix and a stitch stagger on like that to term.
> 
> The main issue you have is not a mechanical one (the stitch is taking care of that), but rather a physiological one in that significant dilation does increase your chance of going into labour early purely because cervical changes are thought to play some part in triggering labour. Again tho, some women just don't labour even with a hugely dilated and short cervix so there really is no way of knowing - this can work in your favour and means effectively that all hope is not lost. Because you arent experiencing bleeding or contractions I would say there is a chance you are one of those women who just might surprise everyone and make it weeks longer with no cervix and effectively the stitch holding baby in.
> 
> There was a woman a few yrs back who had no cervix at all, a stitch alone keeping it together and she worked shifts in a bar (8hrs a day on her feet), right up until 39wks! She had to work because she was a single mum with a 2yr old to support. She was proof that the stitch can work honey so please don't assume that this is over just yet (Jees if I had a pound for every time I've said that then seen women like you make it to term ;)) Lots of love, thoughts with you xxx

Thanks Lizzie! Yes, I have never been in labor (for a couple weeks after I got my stitch my uterus was really irritable and I was having BHs, but I honestly think that was due to surgery because it totally stopped after a couple weeks) and so I am holding onto that and hoping it's a good sign! And I am being monitored for contractions everyday and they haven't seen any in the last 2+ weeks.

Doc says that's a good and bad thing, because obviously my cervix is super incompetent, but hey, I've made it this far. Lots of women lose their babies around 18-20 weeks so I know I am blessed in that regard. Really worried about the funneling though, and am hoping it doesn't get big enough where baby can get it's head/body down on top of my cervix. :( But am hoping the fact that I haven't further dilated externally in the past 6 weeks is a good sign?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sweet its so nice to hear that your little one is home :) hes done so well. i bet your right happy hes finally home with you now. he looks so cute in his little tigger outfit :) x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

We are glad hes home very proud of him hes come so far, and is settling in really well :) was a bit of a shock as monday we were told we had to wait til friday to come home but they decided yesterday morning we could go :), his slight brain bleed has been re absorbed and he passed his hearing and sight tests so all is good, have another eye test in a fortnight and they are going to monitor him til hes around 4 but all is good and hes home.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrats sweet he looks to cute.


----------



## sunnylove

Totally lost mucus plug today. :/


----------



## faibel

Sunny - I know it scary but it doesn't mean its all kicking off. You are so close to 26 wks now, my daughter was born at that gestation and did fab! I'll be thinking of you, stay positive x


----------



## Craigswife

Sunny, it must be a worrying time for you, but it doesn't mean it's game over, I think twinkle and jadey have been losing their plugs for a while now. My friends little girl arrived at 26+1wks and is now 5yrs old and is doing really well with no long term problems. Xxx


----------



## karenh24

Hey i hope everyones doing well, i have been looking in on the forum but not much to update with me will see the midwife soon for my 28 week check and then the week after i have a growth scan, thankfully everythings going well :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations sweet :) Your little boy is gorgeous, and I'm sure he'll thrive now that he's home with his Momma :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Sunny, any cramps or tightenings? Any bleeding? Xx


----------



## sunnylove

^ Nope


----------



## shanny

Keep going Sunny.........................

A little off IC but anyone here have a breech presentation..................at 28 week scan was not that hospital was concerned but saw MW and still breech at 30 weeks so am now obsessing about it -- lots of people have said it will flip but just wondered if any of you guys have any insight .................


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey shanny, breech presentation at 30wks is really nothing to worry about. There is still lots of time for change and most babies (especially the first) tend to flip relatively late on. Bith my twins were breech until around 33wks when the larger baby went head down. Bear in mind their size and the lack of space inside me by that stage and one baby still managed to do it lol. Had they been smaller I know they would have both presented head down at the end :) xx

Sunny, any news? Xx


----------



## TLM21

Hello ladies
Sorry I haven't been in the forum for a few days, I will have to read all the post to see what is going on with everyone. 
Sweet your baby is gorgeous.
With me on Monday the 3rd the Dr stripped my membranes which made me have contractions , by Tuesday at 9pm they were every 4 to 6 minutes, so I went to the hospital. Only had dilated 2cm, but the Dr kept me because of the contractions. I was progressing slowly, 1 cm every 2 hours. At the end I spent 4 hours on 9cm, so after 24 hours in labor had to have a c section. 
Diego Andres was born at 8:40 pm on June 5th weighing 7pounds 5 ounces and 20.5 inches long. He is fabolous, we are very happy, getting used to breast feeding. 
I will try to post pictures as soon as I can.
Sending everyone hugs and positive vibes


----------



## Tink_0123

Congrats TLM!! I love the name, he sounds like an adorable little guy. Cant wait to see pictures :)


----------



## Tink_0123

Sweet, Glad your baby boy is finally home with you. Hes adorable!

Cw, hows Annabelle doing? How are you recovering hun?

Jadey, Twinkle.. How are u ladies holding up??

As for us, we are doing fab! Audrey weighs over 12 pounds and measures 23 inches perhaps a bit more now since this was at her two month appt 2 weeks ago. O n shes teething already! Her Dr said it was rare to start teething this early but it can definitely happen. I've been working for 4 weeks now, all I can say is that life has become very hectic for me, but I love it.

I have been thinking lately about perhaps having another baby in a couple of years. Im still a bit apprehensive due to all I went through but I want to talk to my Dr of the chances of him putting in the stitch prior to becoming pregnant. This way he can put it higher up, and I can recover properly without harming the baby since itll be pre-pregnancy. I gotta see what he says, hopefully he agrees.

I hope everyone is doing well.. All of you are doing great, keep up the good work!!


----------



## chocolatecat

sweetbuthyper said:


> hey all we are home :) we got let out yesterday
> 
> Zach is now 8 weeks old, 36+4 weeks corrected, weighing 4lb 7 oz and settling in well pic from this morning is here

He's so lovely! Congrats!!! So nice to hear from you!


----------



## chocolatecat

TLM21 said:


> Hello ladies
> Sorry I haven't been in the forum for a few days, I will have to read all the post to see what is going on with everyone.
> Sweet your baby is gorgeous.
> With me on Monday the 3rd the Dr stripped my membranes which made me have contractions , by Tuesday at 9pm they were every 4 to 6 minutes, so I went to the hospital. Only had dilated 2cm, but the Dr kept me because of the contractions. I was progressing slowly, 1 cm every 2 hours. At the end I spent 4 hours on 9cm, so after 24 hours in labor had to have a c section.
> Diego Andres was born at 8:40 pm on June 5th weighing 7pounds 5 ounces and 20.5 inches long. He is fabolous, we are very happy, getting used to breast feeding.
> I will try to post pictures as soon as I can.
> Sending everyone hugs and positive vibes

Fabulous!! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## shanny

Congrats TLM............xx


----------



## Agiboma

tlm CONGRATSSSS


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrats tlm


----------



## Craigswife

A flying visit, I do read every day but life in NICU takes up so much time along with my 4yr old etc so not always able to post.
My beautiful little girl is doing so well. She's out of the incubator and in a cot on the nursery, self ventilating and today has gone to 3hrly feeds, not bad progress in just a week! I've had lots of cuddles and she has also been to the breast where she makes good attempts at feeding. She just needs to grow a bit and establish her feeds. I'm so proud of her.

I'm recovering well from my c section, each day gets easier, but there's not much time to rest but fortunately I'm doing ok. Xx

Hope everyone is doing well, it's exciting hearing about the new babies. Those of you cooking those bumps, keep up the good work. Im still here lurking and hope to post again soon X


----------



## Twinkle 3

Congratulations on your little boy tlm :) 

Hi Tink :) I'm doing good thankyou, I get my stitch out in 5 weeks and I really can't wait. I want to meet my little boy. Audrey sounds like she is doing brilliantly :) the stitch before your next pregnancy sounds like a good idea, I have a lot of confidence in my stitch now, I havnt really rested since 24weeks and it's held up perfectly. 

CW nice to hear from you:) So glad your little girl is doing well, I bet it won't be long until she will be home with you. After you having a 28weeker It must be a whole different experience having a baby at a little later gestation. Also nice to hear that your recovering well. Keep popping in, I always look for your updates :) even though I know you will be extreamley busy and this will be the last thing in your mind :) 

How are you Jadey you have been a little quiet? Are you out there lol 

As for me nothing really to report, baby is still cooking, I'm hoping to get him as close to his due date as possible. People are now taking guesses on how long I will go. Some people havnt got much faith in me as they are saying I will have had him by next week but we will see. I can see him staying in till stitch removal as he seems nice and comfy :)


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I'm glad your doing well. I bet you'll make stitch removal easily, however if not you're at a great gestation. I bet you can't believe how far you've gone, if someone had told that when you had the stitch placed you'd never have believed them.

Although I loved being pregnant and my bump, I'm kind of glad it's over, it was such a worrying time and its nice not analysing everything I do any more! 
It certainly has made a huge difference having an extra 3 weeks inside compared to my son. I can't wait to have her home, it's hard leaving her in hosp, but when I'm home I can do her washing, express milk and prepare for her coming home. 
I can't wait for us all to be together as a family xx


----------



## shanny

where is everybody?

are you all ok?


----------



## jessiemum

Wow was thinking the same thing everyone is very quiet at the moe. Well I have made it past the gestation I lost Jessie & hoping I now get to 24 weeks and beyond! 
Have a bit of a senative question to ask when my stitch was placed I was told no baths, swimming & sex etc but are you allowed to do other things? I know its a stupid question bit having an orgasm will not set the cervix off! 
Also I fancied doing pregnancy yoga but not too sure if that's a great idea with an elective stitch. 
Hope you are all ok ladies & so very happy to hear about all the babies born safely & still cooking away x :happydance:


----------



## MomC

Jessiemum- I was told not to do anything that would irritate uterus or cervix. But that was my dr other dr might think or say different.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies

CW I know I really can't believe how far I have made iit, seems so u real, I can see myself getting to stitch removal now, only 4more weeks left. I'm hoping he comes straight after stitch removal as I am desperate to meet him :) Its been so hard though going through this pregnancy with all the worry, I really do wish that someone could have told me not to worry and how far I would I get... Never mind I'm here now :) and so pleased, I won't be fully happy though until this little one is in my arms safe and healthy.

How's little annabelle doing? I can understand how your feeling about not having to worry and analyze things constantly , it must be such a huge relief. How did your little boy react to your little girl?

My little girl can't wait to meet her brother but I'm hoping she won't get jealous when he is here.

Shanny it is so quiet here isn't it, I have a question for you with you being a pro at cervical stitches. I am having my 32 week appointment with my consultant this week and I'm wondering will he check my stitch? Or do they just leave you until your in labour? 
Also if they do check you will they take it out if there is any change like dilation, shortening, or membranes bulging? 

Jessiemum well done for getting past your last gestation it's a relief isn't it, your so close to 24weeks aswel, I wasn't given any restrictions at all and was told to carry on normal life, I just listend to my body and if something was too much I stopped doing it and rested, I think I was overly cautious looking back now as i basically bedrested but now I carry on normal life now and my stitch is still holding :) 

How is every one else doing? I'm nearly 32 weeks YEY! I'm on countdown for the stitch removed now, only 4more weeks, I can finally see the finish line even though a month is still a long time to wait when your so excited for a baby lol


----------



## sunnylove

Still hanging in there, 26 weeks today. Am starting to get regular cramping though and a lot more discharge... nurse said not to be concerned unless there's blood in it, but I don't know... the cramping feels like menstrual cramps and doesn't come and go, nor does it show up at all on the monitor but that's because there's no tightening, and obviously you don't have to have tightenings to have contractions so... slightly freaking out.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sunnylove i have had constant tightenings for weeks now, i get cramps throughout the day that sometkmes trick me into thinking im in labour or going into it soon, i also have bad backache and lost bits of plug but im still pregnant :) so somtimes cramps etc dont turn into anything


----------



## shanny

Sunny love - well done - 26 wow

Jessiesmum - I was not told no to anything although we have refrained from TMI! actuall penetrative sex - but other stuff happens occasionally and the odd O does make my tummy hard for a while but my doctor/mw has never told me not to
I swim and have baths as well but nothing really physical the odd bit of walkng - more me than self inflicted as i am lucky and have relatively no troubles once stitch in-- just usuall pregnancy knackeredness

Twinkle - i have never had it checked in all 4 - he tends to leave it alone as long as i am ok and have no other things going on- checks waters on scan at 28 and then scan again at stitch removal 

i think unless there is due cause they leave alone to start anything but all docs are different............


----------



## baby_maybe

Hello ladies :wave:

Sorry I've not posted for soooo long, but I've been flat out busy here! With 4 little ones to look after its been crazy hectic, I barely get a moment to myself! I've been keeping up with you all though and I'm pleased to see so many of you still cooking those babies :)

Congratulations to everyone who had their babies recently too and for those if you on the nicu journey, I wish you a speedy one and that your babies are able to join you at home soon :hugs:

We're doing good, Ruben is over 3 months old now and getting his own really cheeky little personality! He weighs in at just over 15lbs and is a right chunky little monkey! Thankfully we have his routine sorted now so he sleeps really well overnight :happydance:

Keep well everyone and ill try to post a little more now I'm a bit more sorted :)


----------



## faibel

Hi All, hope everyone still cooking. 

Sunny - 26 wks is great but I'm sure you'll go further, 30 weeks is just around the corner! Hoping those cramps stay at bay x

I'm a nervous wreck today, first cl scan since stitch at 14 wks! Dreading what they will find, wish they could just leave me...what you don't know...I'm so close to 24 wks now but I don't want to deliver this side of 30 wks again. If I'm down to my stitch, is delivery imminent? If I'm passed my stitch, I should have symptoms, right??? I want today to be over!


----------



## faibel

Jadey - It's been awhile, hope you are ok x


----------



## faibel

Well, I'm down to the stitch (as predicted) with 17mm closed below. Baby A is head down bang on the stitch, great! Consultant isn't hugely concerned, although I'm freaked out. No steroids this wk, as they don't think delivery is imminent, maybe get them next week. Should I push for them now???

Babies are measuring well, 1lb 4oz and 1lb 6 oz, so thats a plus for today!


----------



## Hopeful1479

I am going in today to find out if I will require the cerclage or stitch for my cervix. My last appointment they were concerned and now I am heading back in to is there was any change. This is all new to me and I have been reading through this thread and I feel positive about the results, I guess I am just nervous really. I mean its tough week 1-12 you never know what is going to happen then 13- now I panic at times becuase I am in limbo or now just feeling my baby move and I don't know what to expect. I am glad this thread is out here as I never heard of this nor know anyone else... I guess I will post results when I get back... :thumbup:


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi ladies, it's been a while - sorry. I have been really busy and stressed (my little pickle has been seriously testing her boundaries) but I guess it's all part of being 2!
I have taken myself off rest and am pretty much carrying on my normal life but no lifting or long walks etc. I just rest when I get crampy - which is often. 
I am so happy to be 28 weeks 2moro :)

How is everyone else? (I will read through the posts when I get a min to myself)

Congrats to the new babies! :) :happydance:


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, look at you! You are totally going to make stitch removal. Due u have an actual date for it? You must be feeling good at this gestation?!

Sunny, Keep going! I have been constantly crampy and loosing plug - like twinkle. You could still go a lot further :)

Fabiel, I think you should ask to have them when u get to 24 weeks. 17mm below the stitch is good. I have a lot less and am pretty sure I have been funnelled down to the stitch a while as Babies head and water bag is always so low on scans. Also what great weights! :)

was wondering, can anyone tell me what to expect from labour with IC?? Is it quicker? I laboured pretty quick with my daughter and that was before my cervix got messed up!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Jadey - I don't have any other labor to compare to, but mine was slow in the beginning and fast in the end. I was admitted to the hospital at 28w at 2cm 100% effaced. 24 hours later I was 4cm dilated. At 29+5 when my water broke, I was 4cm at 10:30am and 6cm at 12:30pm. At 2:40pm I was about 9cm.

No idea if that help you in any way. :flower:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi hopeful. hope you get some good news, theres a lot of us on here as you have probably read that have stitches and cervical issues so im sure we can be of some help if you have any questions.

Jadey nice to hear from you and glad to hear you reached 28 weeks! Bet you cant beleive it. your doing brilliantly.

I have no exact day yet. He always does everything on my exact gestation so im guessing it will be 11th july :) ill find out tomorrow :) 
I dont think this baby will come out before, he seems nice and comfy which im happy about. im.hoping he will be born and come straight home with me.

IC and labour, in my experience have always been fast. With my little girl i went shopping in the day i was in very mild pain then i went to see the midwife as i lost my plug but she told me i wasnt in labour, after going home i started with bad pain so went to the hospital at 8pm, i was 10cm when i got there and she was born by half past. so her birth was fast. then with my little boy i slept pain free all night, then as soon as i woke up i was in agony i couldnt walk and felt the urge to push. i had to ring for the ambulance and was 10cm when i got there. my water broke then contractions stopped so i had to be hooked up to a drip to start them off again as i had gone back down to 4cm. contractions stopped as it was the pressure of the waters on my cervix that caused it to open but when the burst the pressure dissapered and my cervix started closing again.

The problem with my labours was i had silently dilated due to the pressure of the baby on my weak cervix, so by the time i had contractions and realised i was in labour, i was already 10cms but with the stitch in silent dilation shouldnt happen but then again im thinking when i have my stitch out the same thing will happen with the pressure and silent dilation, so im going to ask my consultant tomorrow what to expect... its all confusing isnt it lol


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks Twinkle and Shelby! :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

I don't know if you feel the same Jadey but I am terrified of labour, I can cope with pain that's not the scary part but the unpredictability of a natural birth Is making me worried. It's also scary to think the stitch comes out in 4weeks and I'll have to push him out then! Not long to go even though it's been a long time coming :)

I wish it was as simple as I tell my little girl, she thinks your belly button opens up and babies just pop out pain free and easy lol


----------



## jadey_fae

lol. Thats what my little girl thinks. She often says that the baby is going to pop out of my belly button and do puzzles with her?

I am really scared. I had a traumatic time with Amelie and that has really scared me.


----------



## sunnylove

So ever since I (think) I lost my mucus blug on 6/6, I have been having a TON of discharge, which is a change because for at least the last 2 weeks I've been drier than a powder house. But I had an exam and I haven't had any cervical changes. The doctor says he thinks my cervix sort of has a "runny nose" because of the stitch and because I'm so effaced (100%!). So that's good I guess. Baby is double footling breach still. He is literally standing right on top of my cervix. Thankfully I am still only 1cm dilated so nothing is poking out yet!! 

I am terrified of having a c-section though. If baby doesn't flip in time, it's pretty inevitable. My biggest fear (other than baby coming too early and having problems, of course) is having a c-section, seeing the baby for two seconds, it going into the NICU and not being able to see it in any timely manner or being able to hold it. :cry: I am just hoping and praying for a vaginal birth and to be near term so I can hold him when he comes out!!!


----------



## faibel

Sunny - You are doing great, you have given me a lot of hope and inspiration. The danger of ic is lower now bub is bigger? So thats good, you'd have to have strong contractions now to dialate more. Keep doing what you are doing and you'll be hitting 30 wks before you know it.

I have had both senarios, a 26 weeker by emergency section, I only saw her for 2mins but I managed to kiss her and a term vag delivery, holding baby straight away. Tbh there is no comparison but after all you have been through, just getting bub here safely is the best outcome. With the section, I went to recovery and then taken straight to special care to see her, so although she wasn't with me, I did see her fairly quickly. As far as holding goes, it depends on how well bub is doing, fortunately for me it was the next day, they try to establish kangaroo care (skin to skin) straight away it helps baby's breathing,your milk supply and the bonding process.

I hope that can put your mind at rest a little, its not ideal but at the gestation you are at, I'm sure you'll both be fine.


----------



## lizziedripping

Sunny, so pleased to see you're still hanging on lovely :hugs: reaching 26wks with no further developments is a very good sign. As for a section, if you do make it to term there is every chance baby will turn anyway, it's still very normal for babies to be breech at this gestation. Have the docs confirmed that you will have a section if you deliver in the next few weeks? Keep doing what you're doing honey, with each passing day the chances of making term (or thereabouts) increase several fold xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Faibel - how are you doing? Please don't worry too much about baby being pushed up against your cervix - that in itself isn't a massive problem, and with a reasonable length of closed cervix below the stitch, the signs are good for the moment. Your cervix is looking pretty much where mine was at my 25wk scan - which had gone from closed and long at 21wks to open to the stitch with around 2mms below at 25. My boys were both breech at that point and had feet firmly pressed up against my cervix! I was very anxious, had constant aches, pains and contractions but still made it. 

Steroids-wise, the doc is right in not prescribing them for now. their effects are only good for a week or so, and if there are no obvious signs of imminent labour there is little point in giving them if they then needed to be repeated a week or so later if and when you did begin to deliver. It's better not to just give them routinely if at all possible. Thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadey, Twinkle :hi: You both ok? Xx


----------



## faibel

Thanks Lizzie, thats reassuring! I've been having (feeling) very few bh, i'm hoping thats a good sign. With my early delivery I had quite a few early on and discharge. This time i've had hardly any discharge since stitch placement, again looking for a positive and hoping thats a good thing! Is the risk of waters breaking higher if it is resting on the stitch? Are there any symptoms of the water bag bulging passed the stitch? Sorry so many questions!

Thanks Lizzie


----------



## lizziedripping

No worries faibel :) Tbh I didn't actually feel any different with my failed IC pregnancy and the one which went to term. i had equal amounts of pressure, bh and cramps in those initial stages which is why I was so damned scared! That said, in general a bulging membrane would typically cause increased pressure (than the norm), and extra discharge (something I did have with my preemie, and lots of it). By the time your membranes had gotten to the point of bulging past the stitch, I would expect you to have additional symptoms - atleast bh contractions which were becoming fairly regular and painful, and possible bleeding. It is usual for the uterus to begin contracting in earnest for the cervix to dilate past the stitch, or at the very least you would know somethng was 'going on.' 

Like me, most of the ladies here have had quite marked symptoms with very little actually occuring cervix-wise, so I'd be surprised for yours to have fully dilated without any signs or symptoms beyond what you feel at this point. Xxx


----------



## faibel

Hi, quick question...

I have sore, achy 'lady bits' but only on one side and when I move my legs apart it hurts and walking is uncomfortable sometimes. These symptoms have been building for the past 2weeks but are really bad today. Is this something I need to worry about? Baby A is head down and low, could this be the problem ?


----------



## lizziedripping

Sounds like spd hun. Painful but totally harmless 'baby-wise'. I had it with all mine, and it is when the pubic bone seperates to accomodate a growing baby. It is made worse when walking, separating legs, turning over in bed etc With twins it kicks in earlier due to the extra stretching/hormones. Might be worth investing in a decent bump belt to help support some of the weight you're carrying - I didn't move at all until my belt was on xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Defo spd it's a nightmare and so painful this is the 3rd pregnancy I have had it with I thought I had got away with it this time but started about a week ago defo get a belt sometimes they can be a god send unfortunately it didn't work for me but speak to your midwife about a referral to physio they can give you exercises to help strengthen it back up again x


----------



## faibel

Thanks, I'll speak to midwife. Im only 24wks, guess its gonna get quite painful, yikes! I was beginning to think something was going on with stitch or waters were bulging! Although no other symptoms, so was trying to reason with my self...not always easy! Roll on the next few weeks...


----------



## jadey_fae

I get that pain too fabiel. I am sure it's SPD.


----------



## jadey_fae

Oh my days!!!! I was just reading about stitch removal. Now I am scared. Apparently it's not uncommon for the stitch to become embedded under new tissue?! Ouch
Will they give me pain relief before hand? I know I have to go to labour ward to have it removed and I now I only have 1 stitch in place but honestly I find smears incredibly painful :/


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm only 21weeks spd normally starts to bother people around 16weeks that's why I thought I had gotten away with it this time but my pubic area feels like someone has smashed a sledge hammer into it during the night not really suffering during the day yet (touchwood) x


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadey - I had an embedded stitch but primarily because it was a shirodkar and is much more complex as stitches go. Fortunately it was removed immediately after my section so I still had the epidural on board and didn't feel a thing. I wasn't sore down below afterwards tho so can only summise that it would have been more uncomfortable than painful at removal, despite being quite severely embedded

Lots of other ladies here have reported relatively painless stitch removal, again feeling uncomfy more than anything. By the time it does come it out its likely you'll be experiencing all kinds of aches and pains in that region anyway, and so will feel it as part and parcel of that. Try not to fret, noone yet has reported agony on stitch removal day :hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

thanks Lizzie :) How are you and your family?


----------



## sunnylove

Hey ladies, just an update. Well, a big update! Our son was born 6/14 at 26 weeks, 3 days gestation! Basically it all went very quickly. 2 days prior I had an ultrasound and everything looked the same (100% effaced, 1cm dilated, cervix somewhere under 1cm) so it just goes to show how quickly things can progress! The night before I delivered him, I was just feeling very uncomfortable. It just sort of hurt in "that area" but I couldn't really place my finger on it because it just felt uncomfortable. I managed to sleep through the night though until about 5:30 am when I went to the bathroom and had a lot of discharge (which had been normal as per the last week) but this time it had a tiny bit of blood in it.

I didn't think too much about it and got back in bed, but then started having very painful pressure really low, like where the cervix/stitch is. It felt like my insides were falling out and the intense pain came every 5-7 minutes. Of course, nothing showed up on the contraction monitor (I seriously hate those things) so the nurse was slow in contacting a doctor which was annoying, but when I went to the bathroom several minutes later, I just gushed blood. I had a huge clot bigger than a golf ball, and that's when I needed to get a doc in the room asap. She came and checked my cervix and told me I was 5-6cm dilated and baby was bulging through the cervix and kicking at her. So the stitch tore through.

She told me because the baby was breach she wanted to do a c-section pretty soon in case it got "lodged" down there even more. So I went in for a c-section and our little boy was born at 8:12 that morning. The great news is that even though he was born so early, he weighed in at 2lbs, 7ozs! And of course he is in the NICU but is doing GREAT. He can breathe on his own (but is being boosted by oxygen too) and even though he's technically a micro preemie, he looks very, very good and healthy! Of course he is only about 36 hours old, but I am really happy with the outcome because he is doing amazing. He's moving around a lot, opening his eyes, crying. We are really blessed! 

I thought I could have made it longer, and honestly I probably could have if he wasn't breach.. But doc had said 2 days prior to my delivery that he thought the stitch was the only thing keeping baby in and it looked that way! I know that weight isn't everything, but there is a baby in the NICU that was born at 32 weeks (6 weeks farther along than my guy) who only weighed 3lbs 1 oz, and there's also a 28 weeker who came out at 1lb (that baby stopped growing in the womb so obviously a different senario). My guy's weight is a huge blessing and we are so amazed at how good he looks, and is doing!


----------



## geordiemammy

Sunny congrats and so pleased he is doing so well :) x


----------



## shanny

well done sunny great weight!!!

jadey - I would say stitch removal was uncomfortable - I hate anything down below too- but they have always offered me gas and air and a spinal if it was really bad - one of those things where you had to RELAX !!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sunny congratulations on your little boy he is a excellent weight. I hope he does well in hospital and is home with you soon :) happy to hear you held on to 26 weeks aswel 

How is everyone?

I'm actually doing ok, my little boy weighs 3lb 7 from what the growth scan has said but it isn't very accurate as they still couldn't get his head measurements due to him being so far head down. Im getting so much pressure i feel like I'm sat on his head lol he is actualy meassuring a week behind but the hospitals happy and arnt concerned as He's the right size for me. which I'm a small frame so I'm not hoping for a huge baby, as that sounds painful lol. 

The consultant is happy with me that I'm doing well so now he's wanting to leave my stitch in until 37weeks not 36 like he first said :( all in all though I happy things are going great and I'm hoping things continue to progress good and my little boy is born healthy. 
I'm getting Very excited about meeting him soon :) 

My consultant also said to watch out for my waters breaking now as Its more likely that my water will break first with the stitch :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Congrats Sunny! What a great weight! He sounds like he is doing well and it's great that he can breathe on his own. I can't believe u tore through your stitch!!! Guess that's what the clot was. Good job u were in hosp! Post a pic hen u get a chance. Massive congrats :) Did u ever think u would get to 26 weeks?!


----------



## faibel

Sunny - congrats! Pleased to hear all went well and your little man is doing really well. Wishing you a quick and smooth journey through nicu! Fab weight too x


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, glad u are doing well. How do u feel about leaving the stitch in longer? I know u said u wanted it out at 35 weeks. 
Don't worry about your baby being small. I am measuring 2 weeks behind but was quite small to begin with. I am 5'3 and was 8 1/2 stone to begin with. Amelie was born at 38+4 and only weighed 5lb.
It's always the first thing my doc asks me. Have u waters gone? It is more likely with a stitch. I am glad of that. It's a Bit of a warning LOL.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey I'm a bit gutted having it out a week later than expected as I was on countdown for 4weeks and now it's just made it longer :( never mind though hopefully time will go quick and not drag.

I'm happy to hear that measuring small is normal for us petite ladies, I'm only 5ft 3 aswel and at min 7st 8. So I couldnt see him being huge to be honest. 

Ye it's niceto know waters will go first, I have never had my waters pop befor labour so will be a new experience for me and kind of nice to find out what it feels like in a strange way lol I just want to be like all the movies where the women shouts "oh no my waters have just broke" lol 

My consultant also said that if the baby is born now he will be fine and he's no longer concerned, which makes me feel content, even though he could do with staying in and growing for as long as possible.

How are you Jadey?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Duplicate post again, I don't know why it always posts my comments twice


----------



## faibel

Hi, does anyone know how serious slap cheek or scarlet fever are in pregnancy? Both are going around my daughters school at the min and I don't think we have had either. I may have done as a child, although my mam doesn't think so! Is this something to worry about? I'm at hosp on tues again, so will ask but google makes me worry!!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Congratulations, Sunny! :flower:


----------



## geordiemammy

faibel said:


> Hi, does anyone know how serious slap cheek or scarlet fever are in pregnancy? Both are going around my daughters school at the min and I don't think we have had either. I may have done as a child, although my mam doesn't think so! Is this something to worry about? I'm at hosp on tues again, so will ask but google makes me worry!!!

Slap cheek is a major worry if your under 20 weeks pregnant I had it with ds4 but most people have had it and not even noticed ask your doc to do the blood test to see if your immune it will tell you if you have had a recent infection or an old one xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Fabiel, there is a lady in the 3rd tri forum who's son has slap cheek . Last I read her docs were not that concerned but google had scared her. Like Gm just said it's a worry in the first tri


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, I always wanted my waters to go first too. Like in the films :) you are 7st 7lb now? Your tiny :) Ive already put on 16lb!


----------



## TLM21

Hi ladies
So pleased to see the tickers moving. 
Congratulations sunny its a good weight, hang in there with nicu, you did an awesome job
Twinkle love seeing you past the 32 week mark, another week is better for the baby, they did the frame to me, but it does go by fast. 
Jadey congrats on 28 weeks, you are almost in the thirties! Great job!
I hope everyone is doing well.
Diego is 11 days, breastfeeding has been a little bit of a challenge, but we are still doing it. 
My waters never broke on their own, Dr did it when I was in labor. 
I'm trying to figure out how to post pics... Any ideas woo be appreciated  
Xx


----------



## jessiemum

Suuny congratulations what amazing news & a great weight. Looking forward to seeing a picture btw what did you name him? I hope you heal quickly & your little ones stay in nicu is not too long x x x


----------



## chocolatecat

Congrats Sunny. Sounds like he's doing great. Hope you're recovering well too. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Craigswife

Just popping by while sat expressing! 
Sunny, hope all is well with your little one. He was a good weight, that'll really help him.

Twinkle, when my waters broke it was unmistakable! A real flood! You're at a fab gestation, shame they've added another week on till stitch removal, hopefully it'll fly. At least you're at a point where you can relax and not worry about him arriving early. I'm really pleased for you getting so far

Jadey, you're over 28wks, that's fab. You must be starting to relax now too

As for me andy beautiful girl, she continues to do well. She's in the 'grow row' now, as its nicknamed! She's literally just establishing her feeds, I'm breastfeeding her, so trying to be there for as many feeds as I can, but it's hard as I try and give my son some time too. The nurses have started to talk about preparing for home, really exciting, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much!
Expressing is draining, trying to do it as frequently as I can, the staff in the hosp pile the pressure on, but sometimes they don't understand real life! But I'm doing ok, getting enough off to keep her going. She's had an odd formula top up during the night when they run out of breast milk, once I got over my mummy guilt! 

I often read how your all doing and will update when I can. Xxxx


----------



## faibel

V Day!!!!! yay!!!! It's feels like its been a long time coming but we've made it! I think they know, as have been having a party all night to celebrate! (not much sleep for me!) x


----------



## jadey_fae

Craigswife, sounds like she is doing really well :) Expressing is so draining and does take up a lot of time. It must be a balancing act with your son as well. I remember pumping with a manual pump took about an hour each side! Then u have to sterilise everything etc. Do u use the electric ones at the hosp that do both sides at the same time?

Congrats Fabiel! That's great news :)

TLM21, how are u both doing? Breastfeeding is hard!

Sunny, can't wait for an update! Hope he is still doing well :) Does he have a name? 

Twinkle, I bet u are getting so excited now!

I've got the nesting bug. Seriously, it's bad. Frustrated that I can't afford to buy the things I really want all at once lol. So instead Ive cleaned and sorted out the cupboard under the stairs and the one under the sink! Weird!


----------



## Tink_0123

Congrats Sunny! Glad everything went well. Great weight on the baby :)

Faibel, Congrats on reaching Vday!

Jadey, ur doing great, ull see how quickly time will start passing with each passing week.

Twinkle, almost there, ur ticker is moving quite quickly now hehe

CW, glad you abd Annabelle are doing good.

TLM, glad u and Diego are doing good too

Chocolate cat, you've done super great, almost there too!

Lizzie, how have you been??

I hope everyone continues to do well. Hoping to see some pictures of the new arrivals soon. Just want you all to know you ladies are always in my thoughts and I wouldn't have made all the way to the end without your guidance and advice and positive comments.. Take care :hugs:


----------



## faibel

Panic .. sharp stabbing pain (i think ) its the stitch. No increase in discharge/bleeding. Is this common or do I need to b seen? Its not constant but quite sharp when its there! Don't want a manual exam but if needed its needed. Help pls


----------



## katyb1982

Faibel- If I were you I'd give MAU a ring just to be safe. I have been in panicing several times this pregnancy and they have allways been understanding!


----------



## geordiemammy

Get checked better safe than sorry sure all is fine though x


----------



## jadey_fae

Fabiel, I get that sensation a lot. I think Twinkle has mentioned it too? It freaks me out so I lie down and it normally passes. I get like a burning sensation around my stitch also. My doc said it's a thick thread they use to stitch it so I am definately going to feel it there at times.


----------



## faibel

Thanks ladies, totally freaked myself out today, typical I reach 24 weeks and this ..! I phoned mau and they said it sounds ok, to look for increased discharge and bleeding/contractions. The pain has stopped now, so maybe baby banging about in there! I'm at consultant in the morn, so maybe they will check it via scan, as really don't want a spec exam!

Jadey - I remember you mentioning it before, so was trying to keep calm. It's the first time i've had any real pain since stitch put in, so freaked a bit! Did dr ever tell you what it was? Hope its not waters bulging past stitch!


----------



## shanny

faibel

I get sharp pains o my stitch too am convinced its the baby bashing on it - a bit twinge n then chage of baby activity and it passes - might be this.....

It never combined with anything else though otherwise I would be on phone to MW

My consultant told me that some ladies feel their stitch all the time


----------



## jadey_fae

no they didn't tell me what it was. They have never wanted to do a spec in case they aggravate anything! 
The doc just said after he put it in that I would definitely be aware of it being there. Were u doing anything at the time? Bending etc?
Try not to worry, I have had stinging, sharp pains on where I imagine the stitch is quite a few times and nothing has ever come of it. :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi faibel first of all congratulations on reaching 24weeks!! And also try not to panic, I have had lots of sharp pains in my lady region ever since having my stitch placed, iv been checked numerous times andmy cervix is always closed and long. I get them every so often, I also get like a burning pulling pain that is really hard to explain, it's nothing like a UTI or anything but a really strange pain in what feels like my stitch. Have faith in the stitch its so strong :) I use to worry about evry little symptom or pain I had and there was days I sat crying thinking something would go wrong but my stitch always held and here I am at 32weeks. I never thought I would make it. So relax :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone,

Tlm nice to here from you, I'm happy Diego is doing well, I love his name. I hope breast feeding will get easier For you. I would explain how to attach photos but I haven't a clue myself lol.

CW it's nice to here from you also :) I always check for your updates, annabelle sounds as though she is doing great!! Fingers crossed she will be home with you soon :) expressing is a challenge isn't it, I could never keep up with my daughter so In the end I had to put her on formula but it wasn't too bad as it was the special prem baby one and she thrived on it :)
Yes Its nice to reach 32weeks as I have relaxed greatly, I'm just always on the lookout for signs of labour now. Bit like a crazy women analysing every twinge lol.. I can't believe my stitch removal has been out back a week, I am extreamley gutted as I want to meet my little boy so much... But then again the longer the better for him I suppose. I can't be selfish lol.

Tink it's nice of you to keep popping in :) 

Jadey hope your doing well :)

Hope everyone else is too x


----------



## DAYDAY24

[/attach]


----------



## Tink_0123

Aww Day, your little men are adorable!


----------



## sunnylove

Baby's doing good. We named him Jesse after his daddy. He's on high flow oxygen right now which is more unassisted than what he was on, which is great! He's lost weight (of course) but still over 2lbs and he's starting to feed every 8 hours and he's taking it well! (Through a tube.) Not much to report which is a good thing, especially the first few days.


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow Sunny, you had your little one, massive congratulations sweet :hugs: He sounds like such a littke fighter, and how remarkable that he's only needing oxygen. Little darlin' is doing brilliantly :) The weight is sooo important honey, so youre absolutely right to be relieved that he is heavier rather than lighter for his gestation. Lots of love and luck for the next few months in the nicu. Have been there so lean on me/us for support, always here :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Day - absolutely scrumptious little guys :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Faibel, shanny - if you have a moment try to look back at some of my past posts regarding stitch pain. I was literally in agony with stitch/tweaking/needling/knitting-like sensations. At night it was particularly bad and felt as though someone was stabbing me down below, especially when twin a kicked or moved. I relieved the pain by getting down on all fours, sticking my butt in the air and gently swaying my hips gently from side to side. This encouraged Noah to shift away from my cervix. 

The stitch causes all kinds of additional symptoms which are utterly terrifying! The medics are right that you're looking for regular contractions/bleeding/bloody discharge and/or pressure beyond what is normal for you. Of course it never hurts to get checked if you're anxious, but for the moment all that you describe was totally normal for me in the twin pregnancy xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Slapped cheek btw is fine after 20wks. Before that the risk of m/c is slightly higher but even then most women who contract it before 20wks are fine and so are their babies. No long term lasting effects for baby either. Chances are you came into contact with the virus in childhood anyway but didn't have symptoms (the norm) :) xx


----------



## katyb1982

Am having a bit of a panic.
I'ts my next CL measurement scan tomorrow. Last time it was 2.62 closed with no funneling and I asked them to check for funnelling etc at our last twin growth scan which was a week ago and all looked fine. I haven't really had any symptoms of anything being amiss but I'm still really on edge...

One one hand I'm scared that my cervix will have totally funelled etc and on the other hand in a way I'm worried of the oppoisite.. that everything will be fine... This sounds odd but they don't know why I went in to premature labour last time and I'm worried that nothing can stop it from happening again!

Really I just don't like not being in control! on top of all this I'm 23+3 now at was 24+3 when I had my boys only to lose them a week later.:nope:


----------



## lizziedripping

Katy :hugs: You must be in total turmoil at the moment honey, a feeling I totally understand :hugs: Twin pregnancy is scary, especially when you've had previous complications and lost babies because of it. Had you had any symptoms last time by 23wks? Extra pressure, aching or cramps? Does this pregnancy feel different so far? 

The chances still are that last time your cervix was the reason for an early delivery (you had all the usual signs), which is now being monitored for. If it wasn't then it could just be that last time was one of those horribly tragic things which was a one off and thankfully shouldn't be repeated. 

Because cervical issues are a purely mechanical thing, then being monitored and a stitch placed (if and when it becomes necessary if not before) is usually successful. I do urge tho that if you have lost length tomorrow you do push for a stitch hun. My fingers are crossed that your cervix has remained stable and remains so for at least a few weeks more until you're safely past the 'iC zone' xxx


----------



## katyb1982

Thanks for replying.
I think one of the main things I find hard to deal with is that I didn't have any major symptoms last time. It was all a bit vauge I keep saying to OH.H that at least if I'd had a mega bleed or my waters had gone in M&S I'd know what I was looking for! I had a bit of genereal discomfort and was carrying very low compared to this time but no heaviness or inclease in discharge or leakage of waters or any normal classic IC stuff. I started having contractions about 2 days before I went in to established labour but they were all in my back ( a bit like bad period pain coming and going) but as I couldn't feel any tightenings I just thought it was normal (first pregnancy) However when I was in labour it was obvious that that is what they were as even though they increased in strength they stayed in the same place throughout the labour. Also the day before I had them I lost my plug, which is what prompted me to go to MAU to get checked out. I think this is why my consultant doesn't think it was "Classic IC" 
Oh well will have to hold out till tomorrow and see what they say, ATM I feel as physically as fine as it is possible to be when pregnant with twins and for the past 3 weeks have put myself on sort of modified bed rest (lots of lying on sofa and napping and not venuturing out for more than 2 hours a day)


----------



## faibel

Katy - I hope all goes well tomorrow and your cervix is behaving! I thought getting to 24 weeks would be the most stressful but I've been more stressed the last week, go figure! I'll be thinking of you, let us know what happens x


----------



## faibel

I've just had a nightmare appt at the hospital! Couldn't get parked close, so had a 15 min walk...start of my panic! Then a 2hr wait in an extremely hot waiting room, only to get a complete 'cow' of a registrar making me feel stupid for a) even bothering to try again after a loss b) for having a stitch with twins...apparently it doesn't work! and I got told I won't be seeing my consultant anymore as twin clinic trumps preterm, so I'll be seeing them from now on...what??! They are scared to touch me (due to stitch) and can't answer any questions I have regarding it!!!!!! Then to top it off got another 'lovely' sonographer who spent 10 mins scanning bubs in silence, so I was in a complete panic, to be told all was ok!! My heart was in my mouth to say the least! Sorry rant over but I'm fuming! Feel like complaining!


----------



## geordiemammy

Pleased all was ok with your scan but it is heart stopping when they do it in silence when you can't see what's going on as soon as the put the thing on my belly now I'm like has he still got a heartbeat xx


----------



## katyb1982

Thats Rubbish Faibel- for a start I've been going to twins and pre term clinics there for ages! I would def say something about what the reg said. Even if her personal opinion is that stitches don't work for twins - you have had one so she needs to treat you correctly and keep her views to herself!

Have you spoken to Sandra who is the mutiple birth MW there? She is lovely and has put up with my neuroticness! You could maybe give her a call and tel her what happened. She might be able to sort things out.

Also parking there is rubbish- usually we manage to get parked at the dental hospital but not allways .:wacko:


----------



## shanny

Day l- ovely pics

sunny - all good news 

Faibel - I would speak to someone gp/mw/old consultanat/ I hate it when I do not see my consultant.......how can they treat you if they don't want to touch you?? Is your sticth gonnas take itself out!!

katyb - bestwishes hope they come up with a reassuring plan


----------



## jessiemum

Awwwww da6 your boys are just too gorgeous x


----------



## faibel

shanny said:


> Day l- ovely pics
> 
> sunny - all good news
> 
> Faibel - I would speak to someone gp/mw/old consultanat/ I hate it when I do not see my consultant.......how can they treat you if they don't want to touch you?? Is your sticth gonnas take itself out!!
> 
> katyb - bestwishes hope they come up with a reassuring plan

I've left a message with my old consultants secretary and she was horrified, so it will hopefully get sorted out. Some doctors need to improve their bedside manner or even general social skills!


----------



## Twinkle 3

I'm just wondering if anyone knows the answer to my question, lizzie I'd be grateful if you could answer aswel.

My stitch was placed before any changes to the cervix was made at 14weeks, every time my cervix has been checked by scan or speculum it's always been long and closed which is obviously a good sign but now I'm starting to think about getting to the end of my pregnancy and stitch removals in 4weeks time.

Does any one know if my cervix will be shortening and softening towards the end of my pregnancy like it would in a normal pregnancy or will mine still be long and closed at 37weeks asthe stitch is holding it closed? Will this make my pregnancy longer as then once the stitch is removed my cervix has to start changing? 

I'm quite confused and really don't want to go over due as I am in a lot of pain as it is, I can't wait for my baby to be here so I can stop all the worrying I am doing 

Any knowledge will be great :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Totally agree Fabiel, most docs need to have a better manner and more tact! Glad your scan was good.

Day, beautiful boys! :)

Sunny, u must be so pleased your little man is doing so well. Love the name btw. The nicu is tough but keep coming on here if u need to vent. Looking forward to your updates. How are u? Recovered from your Csection?

Lizzie, What is the IC worry zone? Does it refer too when baby is still small enough to 'slip' out?


----------



## jadey_fae

Good question twinkle. I can't help and I am at the opposite end to your situation. I had hardly any cervix left and was expected to funnel down to the stitch quite quickly. We need Lizzie!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Also faibel you have the right to choose the care and care provider you want, I have refused certain ultrasound techs, midwives and registrars due to very bad experiences I had with them. Now I only see and listen to one midwife, my consultant and one ultrasound tech, so I'm not been passed about and having lots of different peoples opinions. There is some medical staff that arnt even caring and I have no idea why they are in the proffesion they are in.You need people you trust and whi genuinly care, I felt bad at first refusing people but I think I'm doing the best for my baby by making sure I get the best care :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey The stitch must be very very strong as my cervix hant even budged a little. I can really see myself going over due. I should have really asked my consultant when I saw him but now next time I see him will be stitch removal


----------



## jadey_fae

Aaaahhhhhhh. Thats such an exciting thought! I'm getting nervous about having it removed now. Only 7 weeks for me. Even less for you! :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Or maybe at the same time (ish) mines coming out at 36 weeks


----------



## Twinkle 3

I'm getting really excited about stitch removal but also really impatient lol. I know pregnancy is 40weeks long and I'm so grateful for making it this far but I feel like I have been pregnant for ever, I'm not moaning.. Honest lol. I just want to meet my little boy. It is nice to know though Pregnancy is coming to an end soon, especially after we sat worrying about getting past 24weeks :)


----------



## shanny

I have no idea what my cervix is doing but out of my pregnancies those with the earliest stitch lastest longer term and 5 over due but I never have contract on own but waters go and then have to be induced

but I guess everyones cervix will behave differently


----------



## lizziedripping

katyb1982 said:


> Thanks for replying.
> I think one of the main things I find hard to deal with is that I didn't have any major symptoms last time. It was all a bit vauge I keep saying to OH.H that at least if I'd had a mega bleed or my waters had gone in M&S I'd know what I was looking for! I had a bit of genereal discomfort and was carrying very low compared to this time but no heaviness or inclease in discharge or leakage of waters or any normal classic IC stuff. I started having contractions about 2 days before I went in to established labour but they were all in my back ( a bit like bad period pain coming and going) but as I couldn't feel any tightenings I just thought it was normal (first pregnancy) However when I was in labour it was obvious that that is what they were as even though they increased in strength they stayed in the same place throughout the labour. Also the day before I had them I lost my plug, which is what prompted me to go to MAU to get checked out. I think this is why my consultant doesn't think it was "Classic IC"
> Oh well will have to hold out till tomorrow and see what they say, ATM I feel as physically as fine as it is possible to be when pregnant with twins and for the past 3 weeks have put myself on sort of modified bed rest (lots of lying on sofa and napping and not venuturing out for more than 2 hours a day)

Hey hun. I don't really understand your doc's statement that this is not 'classic IC'. Losing the mucus plug is inevitable with a silently dilating cervix as it is when it dilates in established labour. This happened at the end of a relatively short process of shortening and dilating, and your minimal symptoms were a greater indication of IC than anything else. 

For some reason I can't really fathom, docs are so reluctant to acknowledge IC as a diagnosis, partly because it is very difficult to be definite about it as a condition, and because I suspect they are reluctant to treat it with a stitch - they lack in confidence about it as an effective treatment. Problem is, until it becomes a first line treatment option, proof of it's efficacy will never be established. Sooo annoying.

This time, it could be that your increased vigilance, rest and monitoring have been enough to make the difference. How did your appt go? Hooe you're ok xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

faibel said:


> I've just had a nightmare appt at the hospital! Couldn't get parked close, so had a 15 min walk...start of my panic! Then a 2hr wait in an extremely hot waiting room, only to get a complete 'cow' of a registrar making me feel stupid for a) even bothering to try again after a loss b) for having a stitch with twins...apparently it doesn't work! and I got told I won't be seeing my consultant anymore as twin clinic trumps preterm, so I'll be seeing them from now on...what??! They are scared to touch me (due to stitch) and can't answer any questions I have regarding it!!!!!! Then to top it off got another 'lovely' sonographer who spent 10 mins scanning bubs in silence, so I was in a complete panic, to be told all was ok!! My heart was in my mouth to say the least! Sorry rant over but I'm fuming! Feel like complaining!

Furious on your behalf Faibel :growlmad: The reg was wrong!! Stitches do bloody work with twins, and I am living proof of that. This is an ill judged, inexperienced opinion held by many specialists who believe that twins are born prem for a whole host of reasons which a stitch alone cannot solve. My consultant agreed but said that eliminating the mechanical issue which an incompetent cervix presents at least takes that out of the equation as an issue. No it doesn't prevent prom or early labour for other reasons, but it does help to sure up the cervix under the enormous strain of two babies!! Rant over, stay strong sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle 3 said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone knows the answer to my question, lizzie I'd be grateful if you could answer aswel.
> 
> My stitch was placed before any changes to the cervix was made at 14weeks, every time my cervix has been checked by scan or speculum it's always been long and closed which is obviously a good sign but now I'm starting to think about getting to the end of my pregnancy and stitch removals in 4weeks time.
> 
> Does any one know if my cervix will be shortening and softening towards the end of my pregnancy like it would in a normal pregnancy or will mine still be long and closed at 37weeks asthe stitch is holding it closed? Will this make my pregnancy longer as then once the stitch is removed my cervix has to start changing?
> 
> I'm quite confused and really don't want to go over due as I am in a lot of pain as it is, I can't wait for my baby to be here so I can stop all the worrying I am doing
> 
> Any knowledge will be great :)

Hey Twinkle, hang in there hun, not long to go now :hugs:

Your cervix will do everything it is supposed to do in late pregnancy despite the stitch. There are lots of processes in pregnancy which induce labour at the correct time and the only reason yours has a tendency to change early on is mechanical - opens under the weight of the growing baby. The stitch can prevent that from happening, but can't stop hormonal influences from your body and that of the baby. As you approach term your cervix should soften and shorten in prep for labour. When this happens is down to your physiology (and is different in every woman and every pregnancy). 

Some IC ladies with already short funneled cervixes find that they labour quickly after stitch removal because those physiological changes have already induced the early labour process. Because no one is certain exactly why or how this happens in some women and not others, it's impossible to predict which you'll be. More often than not stitch removal does not affect this complex process and women usually go on to term - even if they are partially dilated.

The only time labour gets delayed because of IC is if there is cervical scarring 
As a result of previous surgeries. It is then difficult for the cervix to dilate (ironically) even under the influence of strong contractions. 

All in all you're likely to progress normally after stitch removal, unless you experience changes or labour symptoms before that point. With the IC taken care of you are at no real risk of early labour any more than other lady. I totally understand your need to get to the end sweet - IC pregnancy is long and arduous and leaves you wrecked!

That said, I'd aim to make at least 36/37wks mainly because babies are pretty much guaranteed to need zero NICU time after that point and brain development is now thought to be complete. My breech twin had a breathing issue at delivery which would have been a serious problem before 37wks but as it turned out required an hr of minimal oxygen at 38wks. Those extra few days in the womb really can make the difference. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

jadey_fae said:


> Totally agree Fabiel, most docs need to have a better manner and more tact! Glad your scan was good.
> 
> Day, beautiful boys! :)
> 
> Sunny, u must be so pleased your little man is doing so well. Love the name btw. The nicu is tough but keep coming on here if u need to vent. Looking forward to your updates. How are u? Recovered from your Csection?
> 
> Lizzie, What is the IC worry zone? Does it refer too when baby is still small enough to 'slip' out?

Yes honey, and when IC seems to present itself - i.e. if your cervix holds up through 18-25wks it is likely to continue doing so :) xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadey - your cervix might well fully dilate at stitch removal (to 3cms that is) but this doesn't necessarily mean you'll labour immediately. Your body still needs to induce labour via the steps mentioned above to Twinkle. This is no more likely for you than anyone else unless of course the process is triggered in part by the dilation before or after removal. Wow, hope this is all making sense, hard to explain xxx


----------



## HollyGo77

Hello ladies, I have read through this thread from the beginning and would appreciate any advice or support.

I had a procedure on my cervix in 1996, plus 2 D&C procedures for lost pregnancies. 

I started CL scans at week 14 where I had a measurement of 3.2, they were happy with is and told me to come back for the next at my 20 week scan. I was not happy with this and got an earlier appointment at 18 weeks- the measurement had gone down to 2.7 no funnelling.

Over the next week I was having feelings of pressure in my pelvis and a constant need to go to the loo, I went to EPU and insisted on being checked, as it was night time, they admitted me for a scan in the morning.

The scan showed 2.7 and very slight funnelling, the consultants offered me a stitch, monitoring, or progesterone and plastic pessary. They were not overly concerned but I was!!

We decided to place the stitch which happened that afternoon, and am now a week in and have been resting bed or sofa.

I have so many worries and concerns, any bleeding has gone now, and no pain, although the feeling of pressure is still there sometimes if I stand up for too long.

I am due to go back to work on Monday, I have a desk job so will be off my feet all day except to drive to work and back.

I seem to have lots of discharge and am scared that it is amniotic fluid, how can I find out? 

Sorry for the massive post :wacko:


----------



## sunnylove

Baby is doing so good! He is on high flow oxygen now (I believe it is the most unassisted oxygen support - but I could be wrong?) and barring some bachycardia, he's doing wonderful. He was under a blue light for jaundice for two days, but has since come off. I got to hold him yesterday for an hour while he fed and he was on room air the whole time. His brain scan also came back great! He is feeding now every 3 hours and really has had no problems! He's at 2lbs 1oz now but I know he'll put some weight back on soon enough. We are so blessed he is doing so well.

I have recovered well from surgery. Still on pain meds and still walking pretty slow, but I've recovered well. :)

I'm considering getting the transabdominal cerclage now that I've already had a c-section anyway. The doctors think if they put a regular cerclage in at 12 weeks, that I'll be fine, but I honestly question that since my cervix was SO SHORT. If it was short, but still between 1-2cm, I would probably be ok with a normal stitch. But since my cervix was so bad, I don't think placing it at 12 weeks would make a huge difference honestly. So I think the transabdominal could definitely be in my future...


----------



## geordiemammy

Sooo pleased he is doing so well little fighter x


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for update Sunny :hugs: You all sound as tho you're bearing up pretty well xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Welcome Holly :flower: Thrilled to hear you got your stitch placed whilst your cervix was looking so good. It's great that you still had 2.7 cl with only mild funneling, you were right to push for a scan and then a stitch, and relieved that you have a proactive consultant. With a stitch placed in these circumstances, your chances of making term are very good :)

The pressure you feel is fairly normal with IC, and even with the stitch you will feel all kinds of aches, pains and tightenings purely because of its presence and the irritation it can cause. My uterus gave me hell from 12 to 28wks because e stitch irritated everything in general and mimicked contractions, so you can rest assured that you can expect some pretty scary sensations which amount to nothing in the long run.

Amniotic fluid is fairly unmistakable - it is literally like water and feels much like a lightly running tap which pools as you sit and trickles as you stand. It sounds like you have normal discharge to me, again very normal and typical with stitch. The warning signs to look for are suddenly increased pressure (abnormal to you), bleeding, regular cramps and/or tightenings. 

Make sure to take things easy, and please feel free to pop in here any time. We've all been where you are so you don't even have to begin explain how this feels hun. Take care xxx


----------



## HollyGo77

Thank you Lizzy for your reply,

I laid down for an hour and then stood up, and no trickle, so am hoping that I am totally paranoid...and is just normal combined with it being a bit sweaty especially with the lying down and pads and all..

I was scanned before being discharged and the cervix was measured at 3.4 and closed completely so I am hoping this will keep going strong.

This is so frightening, I am so scared I will lose my baby.


----------



## katyb1982

So following my scan yesterday I am currently in hospital after having my cerclage put in last night. On the scan my cervix was dynamic and measuring between 2.4 and 1.3 so not goor but not desperate. There was also some internal funneling but only when babies moved and put pressure on the cervix. As it was quiet they did stitch last night. It all went OK. Consultant said it was closed externally but a bit soft. Howevwr there was no sign of membranes. Had a few hours of minor tightenings aftetwards which stopped and now I feel fine except for a tiny amount of light spotting and some mild cramping (does this all sound normal?) As soon as spotting goes getting progesterone and as am nearly 24 weeks get steroids tomorrow. Still petrified but at least feel like am doing something! Kx


----------



## monro84

I am worried about dilating with the stitch and it ripping kinda like sunny's did. I know if I see any blood I am going to the hospital or dr office immediately. But what if it is fast dilation for some reason. That is the main thing that worries me right now is the stitch tearing out.


----------



## faibel

Katy - So pleased you got your stitch in and it went well. Spotting and cramping are normal, it should subside in a few days. Rest as much as possible!!! Are they allowing you home? I hope it all calms down for you now x


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hi ladies hope all is well !! My lil boys are already 3 weeks old. I'm so exhausted but extremely in love with them!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

So so pleased they agreed to a stitch Katy. Everything looks good, and don't worry about the soft cervix. Mine was completely atonal at 12wks (absolutely should not be soft until late pregnancy) yet the stitch reinforced it enough to get me to 38wks. 

Cramps might continue for a few weeks yet (mine did) so don't be unduly alarmed. Only if they get intense/regular and/or there is new bleeding should you be concerned. Allthe signs are good honey :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Monro, what happened to Sunny is thankfully quite rare as far as IC and stitches go. Before a stitch tears there are usually lots of symptoms warning of impending labour or significant dilation. I have only heard of this happening twice out of many hundreds of women xxx


----------



## HollyGo77

I am sorry to keep asking so many questions, I am exactly a week after my stitch and am going slightly crazy lying down and not being able to do anything.

I wonder if anyone knows if my stitch would be classed as emergency or elective? They did give me other options and fit me in so quickly as they had a slot free.

How much should I be doing now? The consultant said to take it easy and avoid anything strenuous, no sex, and no baths. Just to listen to my body.... As I have an office job, then they are happy for me to go back to work, how did others manage this, any advice for me?

How often should they be checking me now? I have my anomaly scan next Thursday which I am worrying about anyway and I have an appointment with my consultant afterwards so need to go armed with all my questions.

To be honest, I am scared every time I stand up, and have spent most of the week panicking about how this might turn out :( I am feeling very down and not very positive.

If the stitch was going to trigger ptl would it have done it by now or is that wishful thinking? 

Katy, I hope all goes well with your recuperation :)


----------



## katyb1982

Thanks guys. If all goes well am home tomorrow after steriods and progesterone
They are just keeping an eye on my blood pressure.. I have issies with it dipping very low- not a new thing have had it for years but needs to be stable for discharge!


----------



## sunnylove

monro84 said:


> I am worried about dilating with the stitch and it ripping kinda like sunny's did. I know if I see any blood I am going to the hospital or dr office immediately. But what if it is fast dilation for some reason. That is the main thing that worries me right now is the stitch tearing out.

I wouldn't worry too much about it! I think in most cases you will know beforehand if your stitch is tearing away. I slept through most of it but I think that is pretty rare, like Lizzy said. But the stitch tearing away does not mean you would need an immediate c-section or anything; my water never even broke. So rest assured!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou shanny and lizzie for your advice :) its nice to know that my cervix will still do all the "normal" things it should be doing in preparation to giving birth. I was afraid of it just staying long and closed then going over due.. Im hoping time flys until stitch removal :) I'm really pleased I have come this far though, well more of amazed lol


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi to the new ladies :flower: 

katie and holly Sorry you have had to find this thread, IC is such a scary thing but the stitch is amazing. I am 33weeks and had one placed at 14weeks, I never in a million years thought I would get this far. I suffered so badly with pressure, pains and I was too scared to even move until I reached 24weeks. Once I reached 24weeks I went back to normal every day activity and have sailed through, now I don't worry about pressure or pains as I know that my stitch is so strong and will hold the baby in. I have also been having constant painless contractions since 27weeks and I'm still powering through. Wishing you both lots of luck in your pregnancies.

Sunny so happy to hear your little boy is doing well and your recovering nicely :thumbup:

Katy after my stitch placement, I had bleeding cramping and just felt all achey especially in my back due to the spinal mainly. It will get better soon just take it easy and rest :)

Monroe, my Consultant just says to come in if there's any bleedin as that should be the first sign of your stitch tearing or also ay contractions incase they tear through other than that I'm sure you will be ok

Holly, the best advice would be listen to your body, if somthing gives you pains or pressure then rest until the pressure goes away, if the pressure reduces with rest then it is nothing to worry about. I was told you will still experience pressure but the stitch will keep your cervix closed. I didn't move at all after my stitch placement as I was too scaredto but now I realise I could have been more active and carried on normal life but I didn't want to risk it so,I did what felt right. I think if the stitch was going to cause ptl it would have done it already as that's what they monitor you for in hops after the placement. I don't know if your in the uk or not but in the uk they don't really monitor your cervix now you have a stitch placed as they say there's no need to. The thing I would be asking for is steroids when you reach 24weeks :) I also had the sonographers check for funneling at regular scans just to make sure my cervix was behaving. It's normal to feel down and scared but keep positive, I felt exactly like you did and I still can't believe I have made it this far.

How is every one else? 

As for me yest I saw my midwife and was told my baby is 2-3/5ths engaged already. Is this somthing that's indicating preterm delivery? My midwife wouldn't answer that question?mi keep getting Braxton hicks now that cause pressure in my bum like the heads been pushed down and also last night I lost a tiny brown blob of somthing.. I havnt had any more since so don't know what to think of it :shrug:


----------



## geordiemammy

They can engage early ds1 was engaged from 30 weeks ds2 from 32 ds3 was still not engaged when I was in labour and ds4 was engaged by 34 weeks so it doesn't always mean pre term labour x


----------



## jadey_fae

Holly, welcome! I cant believe u read through this whole thread :) lol. Rest assured now u have yiur stitch it should get u through.

Lizzie, thank u for your advice. As usual u always calm me!

Katy, how low is low? Mine is always terribly low. Normally around 80/50. No ones ever been concerned about mine. I guess it's normal for me. Hope u are recovering well :)

Monroe, I share ur fear of tearing through the stitch but it does seem uncommon. My mw told me to be in tune with my body and if something feels odd, different or strange then get checked incase it is the start of something.

Sunny, so glad Jessie is doing so well :)


----------



## katyb1982

Am home! Thanks for all your good wishes and positive vibes!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Holly - technically your sttitch was an emergency procedure only because it was placed after some minor cervical changes. The reality is however that it was placed well before anything signficant had happened and as such puts you in a better position than usual after an emergency stitch. 

I would rest as much as possible, no strenuous excercise/cleaning etc and minimal time on your feet, at least until you hit the late 20s. If surgery were going to trigger labour it would likely have done so by now, and tends only to happen in women with signficant funneling/dilation or shortening. By that point labour is a threat independent of the surgery anyway, and placing the stitch sometimes aggravates an already vulnerable cervix. You are not in that situation honey so try to take strength from that.

The next few weeks are going to be tough, at times awful but you will get through this and in the end it will be totallyworth it sweetie xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle, women can be fully engaged and not go into labour for weeks so being 2/5 doesn't mean anything hun. In the absence of any other symptoms you might go weeks more, with some mucusy, bloody loss it might mean your body and baby are gearing up for birth sooner rather than later. Lots of love xx


----------



## katyb1982

Jadey- It's normal about 90/50 but when I get paniced or have anything done to me it drops below that (but not too much!) I think the Midwifes on the ward were just panicing as it put me in the orange zone on their charts.

I have some questions that has probably been asked about a squillion times. Can you guys feel your stitch? I'm not in any pain or anything but I do have a distinct sense that it is there especially if I move in a certain way.

Also this morning the little tykes have been kicking it - They can't do any proper damage can they?

Finally- Has anyone been given cyclogest (progesterone suppositories) to take after their stitch? I have but I can't take them until 24 hours after I have stopped bleeding which I still am although it is very brown and tailing off!

Thats all I think- Chilling in bed while my husband cooks my lunch!

Oh one bonus thing. Went to MAU for my second lot of steriods this morning and they were sorting out the new scanners (I think!) so we got a free 3D scan- Think they were pleased there was someone was twins in clinic to practice on. Anyway we have some amazing pics!


----------



## faibel

Katy - I can feel the stitch, more so now than earlier on in my pregnancy and it can sting a bit when they stomp on it, I don't believe any damage can be done though. 

I'm on cyclogest and I use it rectally, as it reduces the risk of infection. It has the same effects and once you get past the idea of inserting it, its not too bad. Also its less messy, no discharge (you can monitor your own discharge too!) Even if you use it that way until the bleeding subsides, it means you can start it straight away.


----------



## lizziedripping

Katy - you'll find as your babies get bigger that this stitch discomfort gets quite intense. I felt as though I had electric shocks rushing through mine towards the end and would have daily periods of breath taking discomfort. The movement of baby can't dislodge the stitch, only dilation through it has the potential to do that, and that thankfully is quite rare. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## HollyGo77

Can anybody help?

I had my stitch put in on the 13th June and have been resting since then at home.

Yesterday I had a feeling of low down pressure and needing to pee, (this feeling was what made me go to EPU last week, leading to stitch). Overnight even when lying down it was uncomfortable no matter what position I was laying in. I also have a stitch feeling on my left side. I ended up awake most of the night and have had to call work to say cannot return until I get this checked out...

I contacted the hospital who told me I have to go through my gp first, I have an appointment in an hour...

I am scared, is it my cervix again? What could be happening? Can the stitch come loose?

Any thoughts appreciated x


----------



## faibel

Hi Holly,

Firstly sorry to hear your having a stressful time. I've noticed that since having the stitch, the pressure feeling is quite constant, however if its uncomfortable and more pressure than normal, its def time to get checked out. How far along are you? The hospital should never refuse you, especially with a stitch, I would go straight there, the g.p can't do anything! Do you have a consultant? I would ring them and explain. The chances are its nothing, bub could have changed position or something simple like that, so please don't worry. Could you be constipated ? I know you probably won't relax until you have been checked over, we have all been there. Keep us posted x


----------



## jadey_fae

Holly, I second exactly was fabiel said. The hosp shouldn't refuse u with a stitch. You should be able to ring triage or maternity assessment and they should book u in. GP can't do anything. Have u rung your midwife?
I have found that since the stitch I have often had pain and uncomfortable pressure but it is normally eased if I lie down. I think you should be seen as u wont be able to relax if u dont. I am sure it's fine. The stitch is really strong.


----------



## Craigswife

A really fast flying visit, just to let you know we brought our beautiful little girl home Saturday afternoon. She flew through her time in the special care baby unit thankfully.
I will come on again and read through everyone's posts when I get 5 mins! But I have to say hang on in there everyone, the stress of an IC pregnancy is worth every minute when your precious little bundle arrives  xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi CW so nice to hear from you, so happy to hear that your little girl is home!! She's done amazing, i bet your in a high :) i hope your recovering well from you c section. To be honest I wish my little boy was here already so I can stop worrying each and every day xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies how are we all? 

I keep getting strong Braxton hicks, I have had Braxton hicks for weeks now but just lately they are becoming more intense and I can feel my baby pushing down on my cervix, it isn't painful just uncomfy, sometimes the sharp pain I get in my cervix from it takes my breath away aswel. Don't know if anyone else experiences this or if it's normal? I have read you can dilate 2-3cm with the stitch in so don't know if the pressure and pains I'm feeling is signalling a change in my cervix or if it's normal part of pregnancy?


----------



## shanny

I get those too twinkle - a quick stabbing pain and maybe again and then it stops - like baby is bashing on the stitch - would love to be able to see what is going on!!

Saw my midwife today and have blood in wee again but not loosing any so she wants me to not TMI partake in any sexual activities and take it easy for a week to see if it changes anything ----------

She and I both have a feeling this one may come earlier than the last 2 who both made 40 weeks 37/38 is fine by me

also very low !! am pleased head is down as was breech but am not quite organised for baby yet - physically or mentally 

I finish work this week hurrah so would like some time to self first too while other monkeys are still at school!!!!!!!!!!!

am also recovering from the mother of all tooth absesses...............but I willnot bore you guys with that.................lets just say the puss is much better out than in!!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Shanny do you still have sex with your stitch in? I have read mixed advice about wether its safe or not


----------



## monro84

I got the "off all restrictions" from my dr and I took as in off sex restrictions too so after that appt last week we dtd and have done it a few more times since then he pulls out though. I also do told him not to hard either with is not as enjoyable for me but still feels good. He says he can feel the stitch and it scratches and it kinda hurts especially since it is right on the hole. I don't have any pain as long as I use lube and I am actually using left over pre seed. :dohh: My dr origianlly said stitch removal at 37 wks but I have an appt next week for growth scan and I have not gotten the strep b done yet so I am hoping he will say get all that and stitch removal next week but I doubt it.


----------



## monro84

I know that you ladies say that stitch removal does not hurt it's just uncomfortable. But can you explain in detail the way it was an and what part of the process was uncomfortable what it felt like, and was there any bleeding afterward?

Just want to know what to expect. I have read a few stories and from what I was fearing has happend to a few women. I fear that the cervix would start to grow around the stitch and it would make it harder to come out.


----------



## jadey_fae

Monroe84, I am scared of this too and would also like to hear details of what is like.

Twinkle, how are u doing?? Are they getting stronger?


----------



## shanny

SEX question TMI sorry -- we have never been told not to have penetrative sex by doc but have chosen not to just a bit to clos to home for me --that said we have still partaken in other activities.........................so am off these for a week to se if that's it

I just think the baby is just bashing away and having recently read my sticth insertion notes and I quote 'short cervix 1-2cm dilated and ragged with previous scarring' cervix aint what it used to be and that's it --

also the hot student was there observing - GREAT


For those asking about stitch removal first time some reg did it - was mildly uncomfortable - they put a speculum in and then cut it basically - might get a little gas and air

next time consultant did it and don't know whether it was his presence or what but that was better - same as before - although have always been offered spinal if desired but not worth it really if you can grin and bear it for a few moments and then its done 

last time I was not relaxed as it was not him and it took longer as a result so I guess the more relaxed you are the better and quicker they will find it and cut it...............its not as painful as childbirth but somehow I am not relaxed and up for it

to describe what its like some pulling whilst they get it out and then for me a little bleeding not much and then a bit of monitoring and then I make my husband take me for nice food................

at that geststation tho even if it does bring it on at 37 baby pretty good size.......


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks shanny! Have u ever had a stitch become over grown? Also does it sting?


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks shanny! Have u ever had a stitch become over grown? Also does it sting?


----------



## ShelbyLC

My girls are 7 months old today! They are so amazing - they're becoming little girls, little people! They are so much fun (and so much work!) and make me smile, laugh, and pull my hair out :winkwink: every day. Their personalities are really beginning to show through. They love their Daddy beyond words, love each other to an extent I did not know possible (they cry when apart for too long!), and a few days ago, Tegan reached out her little hand and patted my cheek and my heart melted.

I adore my little girls and the family they have made out of us. :cloud9:

Some pictures - Tegan in pink, Britton in green.

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_5535small_zps7d66bd8e.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_5564small_zps96a8fdd5.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_5551small_zpsd3d5d656.jpg

The face Tegan makes when she's unhappy - accompanied by heavy breathing/huffing and puffing!

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_5554small_zpsb3995afd.jpg


I have, unfortunately, been unable to keep up with all of you new ladies. But I hope you are all doing well! :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Not ic related my boys will not sleep on back only on tummy don't know what to do.


----------



## ShelbyLC

DAYDAY24 said:


> Not ic related my boys will not sleep on back only on tummy don't know what to do.

My girls will only sleep on their tummy as well. I've just let them! They know how they're comfortable and when they were in the NICU, they always had the best vitals when on their stomachs. Follow your gut. If you think they'll sleep better and be more comfortable on their stomachs, let them sleep on their stomachs. :thumbup:


----------



## DAYDAY24

I have been but it scares me


----------



## ShelbyLC

Well, I'm not a doctor, and I can't promise you that it's safe, but I look at it this way: twenty years ago, when I was a baby, doctors recommended that babies sleep on their stomachs as it was safer. At that time, sleeping babies on their backs was considered as unsafe as sleeping them on their stomachs is now. And a lot of SIDS cases are babies that slept on their backs. I could worry all day about SIDS or I could relax and enjoy life a little more. I've decided that if it's gonna happen, it's gonna happen, and there's nothing I can do to change it. :flower:


----------



## chocolatecat

Aw the girls are lovely shelby :) 

Hope you're feeling ok twinkle. It's kind of amazing how different our pregnancies have been. I'm desperately feeling for BH and feelings in my cervix, but nothing! Seems like she's gonna stay put until my section date! I just so we want her here already. Despite being fairly relaxed (relatively speaking) about the pregnancy and confident of making a good gestation I'm still terrified it will all go wrong at the end. I just know that everything else that's gone wrong this year I won't be able to cope with that. 
Only 1 week to go! And I finally finished work today, whoop! Time to clean and sew the last few things for her :)


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks shelby made me feel better the girls are adorable. I uploaded pics of the boys a few days ago they will be a month Tomorrow!!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Day, glad I could help you relax a little :hugs: I saw the pictures of your boys - they're gorgeous little men! Very handsome!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks they are a handful have mom sleepy


----------



## lizziedripping

Day, Shelby has given some wonderful advice (as usual), and to echo her thoughts I have always let my babies tummy sleep! It is a natural sleeping position thought to be better for their lung growth, brain development and general well being. It is now known that sids is a much more complex issue than first thought, and that tummy sleeping isn't a cause but might increase the risk only in babies already predisposed to it if that makes sense. As do many other factors if the baby has a genetic predisposition to sids. 

In the early weeks I made sure that I was around and awake as they tummy slept to keep a constant eye on them, and at night rolled blankets strategically to prevent full tummy sleeping and to partially prop them on one side. (a rolled blanket placed between their knees allowed for a 'recovery position' style sleep). Just take all the usual precautions such as a ventilated mattress, cool clothing and no stuffed animals nearby and they'll be fine :)

What really confirmed the benefits of prone sleeping to me was Evie. In hospital she was always on her tummy, only then did her oxygen requirements come down and she stabilised. On her back she required 100% oxygen and was very distressed. I was told that preemies in particular tend to go from strength to strength when tummy sleeping, it is more natural and easier to exapnd the lungs in that position. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Chococat I can completely sympathise with you on thinking things will go wrong still.Today I have washed some baby grows and at the back of my mind I keep thinking I hope I don't jinx anything. I'm so unlucky and last year was terrible with losing my little boy, then this year has been so worrysome I'm hoping everything turns out well and I get my happy ending... Wishing you lots of luck and I really hope you get your happy ending too which I'm sure you will :) you have done brilliantly and time seems to have flown by I can't believe your at 38weeks!!won't be long until you meet your little baby.

I'm not so confident I will get much further (but then I never have been lol) the pressure in my cervix is constantly there with BHs now, I am feeling mildly crampy like my period is coming and I get stinging pains in my cervix, so thinking I might meet this little boy very soon.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Thanks lizzie right now they sleep in bassinet right next to my bed I will try blanket between knees to see if I can do it


----------



## monro84

I have had cramps off and on the past couple of days but I had them all last night. They were in the lower pelvic area though felt like pretty bad af cramps not my worst af cramps b/c I get them really bad but they also came in waves. I called the Ob nurse this morning and she had another nurse helping her with the calls I told her what was wrong she said that if they get higher up on my stomach and start to become 5 min apart then I would need to come in or go to L&D. The are still there but not as bad as last night. I told her I drank some water and took some tylonal she said if I need to continue taking tylonal every 4 to 6 hrs b/c they could last 3 more weeks. I told her I was worried about popping my stitch she said that I would not dilated with it however I could then and it could pop but I would not notice it because it would be so thinned:-s. From what I read I will notice it and it is very painful if the stitch tears out before they are able to remove it. 

But I am not bleeding and have not lost any mucus plug yet.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Monroe it sounds similar to what im experiencing. I have lost bits of plug though, nothing bloody. Im seeing my midwife about the symptoms tomorrow and then im going to ring the hospital and insist on having my stitch checked just to be sure that nothings happening. im also scared of the stitch tearing and i have read that you can dilate 2-3cm without knowing with a stitch.. for some reason i just have a feeling that something is going on down below and i need to be checked. I dont know if im.bwing paranoid but we will see :)


----------



## monro84

Let us know what happens. I have a dr appt Monday for a growth scan so I am hoping that I can make it to then. Right now they are not really bad however I do have times where they get stronger for a few minutes then they settle back down for a while.


----------



## sunnylove

Monro, is your pain really, really low (around where your cervix/stitch is)? When my stitch started to tear out, I was just feeling very uncomfortable down low, but I slept through the night and woke up to a ton of blood. After that the pain was akin to labor pains. (I still don't know if I was actually in labor, or if the pain was related to the stitch.) I wouldn't worry too much if you're not bleeding but make sure you pay attention to any weird, uncomfortable, low feelings.

Babe is still doing great in NICU. We are so blessed he hasn't had any major problems. He's got 28 week lungs now so hoping he will power through it from here on out. Doc said the stitch was the only thing keeping baby in, I'm glad it bought me enough time where I could bring a living, breathing 2 1/2 pounder into the world. :)


----------



## chocolatecat

Aw sunny, so glad to hear nicu is going well. I'm crossing my fingers for a speedy journey. 
Pink's little man is still fighting, I think he's had a rough few days, but is definitely a fighter!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hi guys just checking in :) 

we are all good here zach is doing amazilngly, last weigh in he was 5lb 4, hes starting to lift his head and roll on his side from his back ( clever little man) my due date would have been this sunday coming, hope you are all doing well


----------



## sweetbuthyper

ok quick question anyone in the uk managed to get a TAC placed, have an appointment with my gp to request referal to consultants in sheffield to discuss stitch options for when i'm ready to try again, as you know my tvc failed and altho it wad placed as an emergancy i'm not convinved a tvc will hold in future.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sweet I was told in this pregnancy if the stitch fails at all then I would automatically get a TAC next time.. I don't know if it would be the same for you with yours being an emergency one but it's worth asking and making a care plan with your consultant ready for the next time you want to try. My stitch was a preventative one and it's been amazing, as you can see I'm 34weeks today :) my consultants been amazing aswel, he's very confident with his stitch placement and now I know why.. Even though at the start I never believed the stitch would hold and I wished I had a TAC.


----------



## shanny

Finished work today !! Hurrah!! Latest I have worked in any of my pregnancies but I do only teach 2 days a week. 

Off to a chocolate selling party to celebrate. 

Still a little convinced it will come earlier than last two. (now 32+) I am actually having tightenings that I am aware of rather than if I happen to touch stomach and its hard...........always like this is the past. This really would be new territory for me to go into natural labour - something I have dreamt of in the past.

Want to go a few more weeks please baby as now I can have some rest as have plenty of ER's with Mr Clooney in to catch up on my SKY +

Nice to hear from all who have had theirs...........................keeping going the rest xx


----------



## claudinator

I'm 13 weeks pregnant with my first I had 1.3cm of cervix removed via keep and cone biopsies, my cervix is 2.7cm I'm getting an internal scan again next week and my gynae wants to put a stitch in at 16weeks the complications scare me. Any advice?


----------



## monro84

sunnylove said:


> Monro, is your pain really, really low (around where your cervix/stitch is)? When my stitch started to tear out, I was just feeling very uncomfortable down low, but I slept through the night and woke up to a ton of blood. After that the pain was akin to labor pains. (I still don't know if I was actually in labor, or if the pain was related to the stitch.) I wouldn't worry too much if you're not bleeding but make sure you pay attention to any weird, uncomfortable, low feelings.
> 
> Babe is still doing great in NICU. We are so blessed he hasn't had any major problems. He's got 28 week lungs now so hoping he will power through it from here on out. Doc said the stitch was the only thing keeping baby in, I'm glad it bought me enough time where I could bring a living, breathing 2 1/2 pounder into the world. :)

So glad your little man is doing so good.:hugs:

It was in the exact place that you would have af cramps like at the bottom of my bump. But it felt a little different then peroid cramps it felt a little more intence. I still have not had any bleeding which I am taking as a good sign maybe he was engaging but to me it does not look like he has dropped yet so IDK. I have been having cramping today but they feel exactly like af cramps like right before you start bleeding but not the bad af cramps. I have also gotten that feeling like my breath was taken away but it only lasts about 30 sec or so. :shrug:


----------



## shanny

Welcome Claudinator

Which complications scare you?

There are lots of ladies on here with lots of different experiences and a wealth of knowledge..................I am sure we can help in some way.

I am on my 4th stitch, this one went in at 16 weeks. Mine have all successfully aided me to carry children. 

Let us know what ou want to know............


----------



## jadey_fae

I was worried about the complications too. Rest assurred if your doc wants to put a stitch in, the risk of not having one is worse. It's great they plan on doing the stitch (some docs u have to fight for one) 
The risks of the cerclage are mainly that it can trigger labour imediately after or if u have literally no cervix left when they try to put the stitch in, they could accidently break your waters. But we are talking like less than 0.2 cervix and water bags bulging. The risks really are minimal and it's not likely too happen. There have been ladies here who have had stitches put in with measurements of 0.2 ish.
I had mine put in as a rescue stitch at 20 weeks. They had been watching my cervix via ultrasound and it had drastically shortened and funnelled. I am now 30 weeks! :) Good luck and ask questions. There are so many lovely ladies on here!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey your in the 30s YEY!!! Time will fly now, it's really gone so fast since I reached 30weeks. How are you getting on?

Monro I went to the hospital last night for my symptoms similar to yours,pressure and mild cramps, I really was convinced it was my stitch pulling while I was dilating but I had a speculum check and my cervix is holding up great, it's long and closed. The symptoms are from the constant regular contractions I'm having, they are so intense and the pressure in my bum is alarming but nothing painful so the hospital sent me home as the baby is coping well with them, all I have to do is sit and wait until they turn painful. Hope your feeling ok today


----------



## Twinkle 3

claudinator said:


> I'm 13 weeks pregnant with my first I had 1.3cm of cervix removed via keep and cone biopsies, my cervix is 2.7cm I'm getting an internal scan again next week and my gynae wants to put a stitch in at 16weeks the complications scare me. Any advice?

Hi please don't worry about the complications of the stitch. It's a pretty straight forward procedure especially when it's an elective stitch like you will be having at 16weeks. its a little more risky when it's an emergency stitch placement but even then its nearly always very successful.They have to tell you the possible risks to make sure your aware and cover thier backs, just don't read them :) I highly recommend having the stitch placed. I had my first child at 29weeks then lost my little boy at 22 weeks last year.. A stitch would have saved his life... This year I had an elective stitch at 14 weeks and herei am 20 weeks later, my baby is still cooking :) Its been a hard pregnancy as I have worried so much but I can finally see the finish line and I wouldn't be here with out the stitch. Cervical problems can be very scary but a stitch will help greatly! As you might have read in my post above I'm even contracting regularly and my stitch is still holding this little boy in :) the midwife says if I didn't have my stitch in the baby would have been here a long time ago. Feel free to ask any questions you have. There's lots of us here to help


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi everyone :hi: Keep popping in and see that everyone is doing really well which is good to hear :) Another wave of ladies now heading to term I see - so reassuring for those of you just starting out on the IC journey :hugs:

Monro, sounds like early contractions honey, definitely not your cervix tearing through the stitch. If these pains get more frequent or intense, then you must get to hospital for a check up, but at the moment they don't sound stron or regular enough to be having a signficant effect. Bloody discharge and mucus would almost certainly be evident if your cervix were dilating enough to tamper with the stitch. It is more likely than not that you'll grumble on like this for days even weeks before full blown labour happens :hugs: That said, if anying chnages then get checked hun, you'll be in little doubt when things have mived up a gear xxx


----------



## claudinator

We decided last night we are going ahead with the stich we would be devestated to loose this baby so we definately are going to do it


----------



## Twinkle 3

I ramg my consultant and getting my stiych removed on the 15th july yey


----------



## faibel

That's great Twinkle, nearly there! The end is in sight, well done hun x


----------



## faibel

Claudinator - Pleased the stitch is going in, its straight forward and it will help you carry your baby to term. I was terrified before mine but its over and done with in the blink of an eye, shame the rest of the pregnancy drags!!!!


----------



## faibel

Jadey - congrats on hitting the 30's x


----------



## jessiemum

Wow so many of us getting so far along :) I never thought I'd see past 22 weeks from where I lost Jessie but 26 weeks today. Claudiator I too had s stitch placed at 16 weeks and was worried sick but so happy that I made the decision to have it done :) . Just wondering after 26 weeks do they still have scans on your cervix as I went for a scan the other day and the lady said I didn't need it done as I had a stitch in place! I told her the consultant asked for it and she refused to do it.......
Love to you all & do glad all the new born babies are getting stronger by the day x


----------



## HollyGo77

Hi everyone,

I had my anomaly scan yesterday (I'm 21 weeks and all went really well! I was very nervous as the lady was measuring and checking especially when they check the heart and they watch the blood flow but Smudge was doing well - such a relief! 

It was fantastic to see the little fingers and feet :) we did not find out the sex so a surprise for us in early November...

My cervix was measuring 3.4 and closed which is fabulous- I am really glad that I decided to have the stitch now as it does give added peace of mind, once you stop worrying, it's been 2 weeks since the stitch went in and no lingering effects.

The consultant I also saw yesterday said they expect me to make it all the way through to 37 weeks when they will remove the stitch-

Have a great weekend everyone:flower:

claudinator - I hope all ok with you, when will you have the stitch placed? If you want to know details about the procedure, please ask everyone- it is still very clear in my mind!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jessiemum they never really wanted to check my cervix with the stitch been there only if they thought there was a reason to, such as symptoms of things going wrong. You doing so well, I never thought I'd get far aswel in this pregnancy and nowi have my stitch removal date, it seems too good to be true :)

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Question about stitch removal...

I'm sure this has been asked a million times on this thread but I have never really read about stitch removal as I never belived I would get there. Now the day Is in sight I don't know what to expect. Im in the uk so I don't know if the removal is diff over here from the US but I have a few questions..

Firstly do you have to stay n hospital for a few hours after the removal to be monitored for labour?

And secondly how long does it take to go into labour after removal?

I know it's unlikely to go straight into labour after removal but my baby is engaged still and has been for weeks, he's puting a lot of pressure on my cervix and the consultant said its because my cervix is so weak and the stitch is only thing keeping him in, I'm also getting a regular Braxton hicks all day long, so I'm thinking my baby might just slip right out on removal of the stitch lol


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Twinkle, that's a really difficult question hun because some ladies labour right away with a long closed cervix right before stitch removal, and others hang on for weeks despite having no cervix left. Because it requires active, strong and regular contractions to get your baby out now, removing the stitch alone rarely triggers this even if you are already dilated in part after removal. 

Your baby will likely come as originally intended regardless of IC, with perhaps a slightly increased risk of earlier labour purely because of irritating the cervix by removing the stitch. Even if you immediately dilate to 3cms (not common), there is only a small chance that this physical action will set labour in motion. That said, labour and IC pregnancy is so unpredictable you might be on of those few who does labour immediately, especially if baby is 'ready' xxx


----------



## sunnylove

claudinator said:


> We decided last night we are going ahead with the stich we would be devestated to loose this baby so we definately are going to do it

Don't worry, when the doctor read me all the risks of the cerclage right before I went into surgery, I started bawling! But there was no need as everything went fine. I was 19 weeks pregnant at the time with only .5-.9cm of cervix left. Of course, because it was so short, they had to place the stitch at the very bottom of the cervix. It bought me and my baby 7 more weeks but the stitch slowly started migrating down as there was not much for it to hold onto. I would ask your provider about possibly getting the stitch placed earlier though. I don't remember how many weeks pregnant you said you are, but I'd put that stitch in before 16 weeks as significant cervical changes seem to happen around that time.


----------



## claudinator

sunnylove said:


> claudinator said:
> 
> 
> We decided last night we are going ahead with the stich we would be devestated to loose this baby so we definately are going to do it
> 
> Don't worry, when the doctor read me all the risks of the cerclage right before I went into surgery, I started bawling! But there was no need as everything went fine. I was 19 weeks pregnant at the time with only .5-.9cm of cervix left. Of course, because it was so short, they had to place the stitch at the very bottom of the cervix. It bought me and my baby 7 more weeks but the stitch slowly started migrating down as there was not much for it to hold onto. I would ask your provider about possibly getting the stitch placed earlier though. I don't remember how many weeks pregnant you said you are, but I'd put that stitch in before 16 weeks as significant cervical changes seem to happen around that time.Click to expand...


It's getting done at 16weeks my cervix is 2.5cm through old surgeries. Another question are you awake or asleep when it's done??


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Claudinator, sorry Hun seemed to have missed your original posts. Welcome to the thread :flower:

You'll be awake for the surgery and will have a spinal anaesthetic. Please try not to worry about the potential complications. With every surgery there is risk, but it is negligible - they just have to cover themselves for any eventuality. A stitch placed well before any cervical changes carries minimal risk to you and baby :) 

Just before I had my section, dh and I actually laughed when we saw what I had to sign before they'd do it - I felt as though I was literally signing my life away! The list of possible injury or even death was so terrifying that I had to just switch off and have faith knowing that these complications are so so rare. 

You'll actually feel a huge sense of relief once the stitch goes in sweet - it takes some of the fear out of an IC pregnancy and gives you more confidence. Best wishes xx


----------



## claudinator

lizziedripping said:


> Hi Claudinator, sorry Hun seemed to have missed your original posts. Welcome to the thread :flower:
> 
> You'll be awake for the surgery and will have a spinal anaesthetic. Please try not to worry about the potential complications. With every surgery there is risk, but it is negligible - they just have to cover themselves for any eventuality. A stitch placed well before any cervical changes carries minimal risk to you and baby :)
> 
> Just before I had my section, dh and I actually laughed when we saw what I had to sign before they'd do it - I felt as though I was literally signing my life away! The list of possible injury or even death was so terrifying that I had to just switch off and have faith knowing that these complications are so so rare.
> 
> You'll actually feel a huge sense of relief once the stitch goes in sweet - it takes some of the fear out of an IC pregnancy and gives you more confidence. Best wishes xx

Oh my god really!!!
Like an epidural??


----------



## jadey_fae

U can opt to go to sleep. The doc told me there was no further risk to the baby and it would prob be the better option for me bcos I was so scared and stressed about it all


----------



## jadey_fae

Ive been getting a lot of pain in my stitch the last hour. On and off every 5 mins. It really hurts. Should I go get checked?


----------



## shanny

any other symptoms jadey?? blood??

Twinkle - stitch removal - yes they do monitor you for a few hours just in case

it never started me off.........................anymore ? just ask


----------



## MomC

My stitch removal happened in the dr office at a regular appt and I was sent to the hospital I dilated from 1 to a 5 as soon as stitch came. My dr didn't give anything for pain and i just felt crampy during


----------



## Tink_0123

Hey ladies,

Its kinda quiet in here, hope everyone is doing well.

Just wanted to send you ladies some love! :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Craigswife

Hey ladies, I'm still lurking here in the shadows, hope its quiet because all is well and nothing to report.
Alls good with me and my little lady, she's 4 weeks now, where did that go! Xxx


----------



## faibel

All quiet at the min, thankfully! I've reached the stage I had my eldest at, can't believe it! I honestly didn't think I'd make it at some points. Moving towards 28 wks, will feel relieved when I get to that point.

Jadey - all ok? Did you go get seen about the pains you were having? x

Hope everyone else is still ok and cooking x


----------



## monro84

Had dr appt yesterday and and an US. He was measured to be 6.6 lbs and 52nd precentile so and right on with due date. :thumbup: Fluid is at 9.5cm so still perfect. I found out what body part has been poking me. In my ribs right under my right boob is his booty and on my left side under my ribs is his foot. She said he could still stretch out his legs pretty good too so he still has a good bit of room. :shrug: He is still of course head down. 

When I saw the dr he checked me and did the strep b test. He said baby is not engaged yet.:dohh: I go back next Mon to get my stitch out. :happydance: I asked him about thinning he said I had been doing that since before the stitch b/c that was reason for stitch so thinning means your cervix shortening did not realize that till then:blush:


----------



## katyb1982

25+3 here a week past when my boys were born. Still keeping every thing crossed. Aiming for 26 then 28,30 etc . Still a bit achey but have hardley had any BH or tightening since starting cyclogest. Might be coincidence but I hope it means it is doing something.


----------



## faibel

Katy - well done hun, the weeks will pass slightly quicker now! I think the cycogest does keep things calm, I think its great stuff, I reached 39 weeks on it with my second daughter. Heres to 30 weeks and beyond x


----------



## katyb1982

Faibel- I was at twins clinic last week and asked how common stitches were with twins and was told "We've got one other lady at the moment" so I presume that's you! Not tat I can actually think that far ahead but are you at the twins course in 2 weeks time?


----------



## faibel

katyb1982 said:


> Faibel- I was at twins clinic last week and asked how common stitches were with twins and was told "We've got one other lady at the moment" so I presume that's you! Not tat I can actually think that far ahead but are you at the twins course in 2 weeks time?

I haven't booked yet, ooops! I'm in for growth scan next week, so will book it then, so might be! They mentioned you when I was there last too, we will be legends at the RVI if we make a good gestation or even term!!!! Think only one other lady has had an emergency stitch with twins and made 29 wks, so we need to go further than that! All I think is that if we can do it, then they may be more keen to stitch twin ladies in the future x


----------



## katyb1982

I'm at twins clinic next week too. Hopefully!


----------



## faibel

I've got a late appt, 3pm, might see you there??x


----------



## katyb1982

Maybe mine is 1:30 so it depends how slow they are. Am tall with shoulder length brown hair and husband has thick rimmed geek chic glasses!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou to the ladies who replied about stitch removal. 11days until mines removed :) yey. hoping to have a baby in my arms not long after that. my midwife checked me yesterday and after being 2-3/5 engaged a few weeks ago, the baby has moved even further head down now. hes fully engaged and basically just waiting to escape lol.

Hope everyone is doing ok. this thread deffinetly has been very quiet lately :)


----------



## Craigswife

Wow twinkle you're 35wks, that's amazing! I bet you can't believe it. That sounds really promising that baby is fully engaged, they'll snip your stitch and he'll fly out, lol! Are you all ready for him now? 
My little lady is doing well, she's got reflux, which my son had, really common in prem babies. The washing machine is doing overtime now! She's as cute as a button and it was worth all the worry, tears and stress.
I try and read through every day, although dont always have time to post, I'm always on the lookout for you and any news!
Have you decided on your birth, I know for a while you wondered about a c-section. How's your little girl feel about the prospects of having a brother? I was so surprised at my son, he used to get jealous if I held a friends baby, but he's been great and really protective of her, helping bath her etc... I'm sure there'll be hiccups, but so far so good. It's lovely to think my family is complete, it's been a long old journey to get both of them and I'll be ever grateful they are both healthy. 

I haven't seen anything from Jadey, hope all is ok with her

Welcome to all the new ladies 
Xx


----------



## faibel

katyb1982 said:


> Maybe mine is 1:30 so it depends how slow they are. Am tall with shoulder length brown hair and husband has thick rimmed geek chic glasses!

You never can tell, either in and out or there for hours! I'll keep an eye out, I'm huge and struggling to walk at min, serious waddle! If not I'm sure we'll catch up at twin parent sessions x


----------



## faibel

Twinkle - Can't believe how quick your ticker is moving now...your little man will be here in no time!x


----------



## chocolatecat

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is well. 
I'm thrilled to say baby Indiana Michelle arrived on the 2nd July weighing 7lb 3oz. She is perfect in every way! 
I had a planned section done by my very trusted and loved consultant. I had a bit of discomfort during due to my bowel being full of gas and dropping in the way, otherwise it couldn't have gone better, her first cries, first skin to skin and first feed were perfect. She is an absolute star! My Nipples are sore but she's a super feeder and sleeper, so not complaining. 
I was mobile in 6 hours and don't really have any pain from the procedure, so for anyone who normally feels they heal well I'd totally recommend a section if you're on the fence x
Ps she'll be called Indy mostly, and Michelle is after my dad who died in January


----------



## faibel

Fab news Chocolate, sounds like you've had a lovely experience and Indy is doing so well. Love the name by the way! Congrats x


----------



## Craigswife

Congratulations chocolate. She sounds perfect, enjoy every second. Xx


----------



## katyb1982

Great news huge congrats!


----------



## monro84

congrats chocolate!! :happydance: 

Yay!! for fully engaged just need to cook a few more week. I get my stitch removal Mon. But he is not engaged at all and I don't think he has dropped any and I don't think I have lost any mucus plug either :dohh:


----------



## shanny

Congrats Chocolate Cat xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Congratulations choco on the birth of your little girl, I'm really pleased for you :)

Monro good luck with stitch removal :) you will have to keep me updated on how it goes, hopefully you will have a baby not long after. I'm hoping my little boy just comes straight after removal. I'm really uncomfortable with him engaged the pressure I have from his head is really intense.

Hope everyone's ok.. Jadey I havnt heard from you in a while how are you?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Wow twinkle you're 35wks, that's amazing! I bet you can't believe it. That sounds really promising that baby is fully engaged, they'll snip your stitch and he'll fly out, lol! Are you all ready for him now?
> My little lady is doing well, she's got reflux, which my son had, really common in prem babies. The washing machine is doing overtime now! She's as cute as a button and it was worth all the worry, tears and stress.
> I try and read through every day, although dont always have time to post, I'm always on the lookout for you and any news!
> Have you decided on your birth, I know for a while you wondered about a c-section. How's your little girl feel about the prospects of having a brother? I was so surprised at my son, he used to get jealous if I held a friends baby, but he's been great and really protective of her, helping bath her etc... I'm sure there'll be hiccups, but so far so good. It's lovely to think my family is complete, it's been a long old journey to get both of them and I'll be ever grateful they are both healthy.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Jadey, hope all is ok with her
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies
> Xx

Hi CW :) 

I Honestly can't believe I'm 35weeks, when people ask me how far along I am, it's so nice to say 35weeks :) but they don't then realise how much of an achievement for me it is. I really hope he does fly straight out after stitch removal lol. He seems to just be waiting there ready to come which hopefully means I'll have a baby not long after the 15th.. I'm so ready for him now :) Iv bought everything I can think of that I will need, washed all of his clothes, got his Moses basket set up and his carseat waiting. I just need his pram delivering.. Don't want it in the house yet though and then I need to pack his hospital bag but it just seems so strange packing a bag for a little baby I don't have yet lol, so I have kind of postponed that for a while.

Happy to hear your little girl is doing well, poor thing though suffering with reflux. She has done amazing though only having a short hospital stay. It's really nice to hear your enjoying your new family life and that your little boy loves his new sister :) I'm really hoping my little girl won't be jealous, I keep trying to prepare her for what life will be like with a little brother.. Fingers crossed she will take on the big sister roll really well. She's getting a bit fed up waiting for him to arrive and asks everyday when he will be here lol

I can't wait until I'm in your situation and the stress and worry is all a distant memory. It seems so far away still until I can relax knowing all is ok :)

I have decided to try a natural birth again, which I'm hoping is the right choice :shrug: after going through a risk assesment the consultant says he prefers if I try for a vaginal birth and reassured me that I'll be well looked after to prevent any complications occurring. To be truthful I am terrified of giving birth!

Keep Intouch as its lovely to hear from you :) hopefully you will see a birth announcement from me in a 2weeks :) xx


----------



## sunnylove

Baby is up to 2lbs 10ozs and is doing wonderfully. He is 3 weeks old and hasn't had any serious issues at all! It's amazing he's done so well for being a 26 weeker.


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, we must keep in touch, after sharing this journey together.
I'm hoping Jadey is ok, I've not seen her on here for a while now.
Sunnylove, sounds like your little one is doing well in NICU, great weight too xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi everyone, sorry I have been AWOL. Everything is ok for me. Stitch removal is going to be around the 8th Aug :) Can't wait. But still have a lot to do/buy! 
My phone broke, which is what I normally use for B&B and my little lady has been potty training. Also been a tad stressed about other things. So been a busy bee. I have missed u all!

Twinkle, you are so close now :) I bet u are so excited. I have the same feelings as you regarding my daughter - I really hope she doesn't get too jealous. 
My doc told me to expect to dilate to 3-4cm as soon as the stitch comes out! So I guess it depends if your waters go soon after? I have also been warned that sometimes the stitch can cause scar tissue that can prevent u dilating at all?! My daughter was born very quick and that was before I had cervical issues so I think this boy will be quick too.

Craigswife, how is your little one doing? My little girl suffered from reflux also. It was such hard work - keeping up with the washing and having to plan her feeds around keeping her upright for half an hour after. LOL If we layed her down or put her bk in the buggy/sling straight after, it would always come straight bk up and I would have to feed her again! She grew out of her reflux around 4 months but was always a sicky baby.

Sunny, It's amazing Jessie is doing so well with no major problems. You must be a good baker! :) Do u get much cuddle time with him?

Congrats Chocolate cat!!!!!!! :flower:

Good luck Monroe, for stitch removal. Pls tell us what it's like. Hopefully baby will get engaged before Mon!


----------



## jadey_fae

My doc told me they don't offer any pain relief for stitch removal! Has everyone else been told the same?!


----------



## MomC

Yes ma'am no pain relief for my stitch removal. In my case I just felt cramps nothing too painful.


----------



## shanny

PTA summer fayre has kept me busy -- glad everyone is ok

jadey I get offered gas and air and a spinal if I get too wound up but the key is to relax and then snip its done................xx 22 days before mine comes out


----------



## ShelbyLC

I've had two dreams in the last week that I was pregnant and getting a cerclage removed. :shrug: If it helps, it didn't hurt any in the dreams! :haha:


Congratulations to those of you that have had your babies and to those of you that are right around the corner from stitch removal! :flower:


I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi my lovelies, how is everyone? Any news? 

Sorry for my absence this week, it was my 24wkers' 9th birthday Tuesday followed by a full week of celebrations ;) Of course her birthday is a real celebration of life in the true sense of the word - my gorgeous little miracle!! Love you Evie :hugs: 

Chocolate - huge congratulations on the birth of little Indiana, and glad all went so well.

So pleased for you all :hugs: Lovely that she was born on Evie's birthday too :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Aww, happy (late) birthday, Evie! :flower:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Monro good luck for stitch removal today.

Jadey I'm hoping I will dilate instantly when the stitch is snipped :) I think my consultant thinks I will But I'll speak more to him about it this Friday :) I'm so excited for stitch removal and not too fussed anout the pain i just dont like speculums, I'm really hoping I don't go weeks and weeks without the stitch in too as I'm so looking forward to the end of this pregnancy so I can meet my little boy. This pregnancy has been exhausting mentally and emotionally and I'm ready for the next stage now. I have also heard about the scar tissue problem and knowing my luck that will happen to me lol. 

Have you all heard about the royal family coin you will get if your baby is born in the uk on the same day as the royal couples baby? I think it's a lovely idea, my stitch removals July 15th and Kate's due date is 13th.. With a bit of luck I hope I can give birth on the same day as Kate lol


----------



## katyb1982

Twinkle- We got married the same time as Kate and Wills, just by coincidence. Am hoping that this is our key to some kind of mega posh Buckingham Palace garden party on our 25th anniversary or something!..here's hoping!


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, that would be great!!!!! 
Shanny, my stitch removal will be around Aug 8th (no set date yet) But that was what my doc said. Isn't this around the same time as you?


----------



## monro84

thanks twinkle I am still nervous about the removal, Like what if he slips and cuts part of the cervix :dohh: I know seriously unlikly. Still has not dropped as far as I can tell it actually feels like he moved up higher b/c its harder to breath now. I went and played golf the first time this weekend and had a blast and shot a 70 on 9 holes but I still think its pretty good for being 9 months pregnant and my first time lol. Thought maybe all the walking and hitting would encourage something but so far I just had a sore back and hip Sat night and Sun but feel better today. less then 5 hrs till appt. I am going to start RTL tonight and do some ball bouncing and if nothing the next couple of days I think I will start EPO and sex.. I do not want to be induced or have a c section unless it is necessary. I don't want to go over either. This whole time I had felt I was not going to make it to stitch removal b/c I had so much pressure but now I am hoping I don't go over my due date :dohh:


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies - I'm new to this thread. I might be having the stitch put in if my cervix keeps shrinking. I shortened 1 cm in a month and then another 1/2 cm in 2 days. The high risk drs. put me back on progesterone and are re-measuring me in a week and a few days. Can anyone shed some light on when you got your stitch put in (ie., how short was your cervix)? What week were you? My cervix went from 4 to 3 cm. and now it's down to 2.4 cm. I'm almost 18 weeks.

Thanks for any info you can give me. :) Best of luck to each of you!


----------



## katyb1982

kittykat23 said:


> Hi ladies - I'm new to this thread. I might be having the stitch put in if my cervix keeps shrinking. I shortened 1 cm in a month and then another 1/2 cm in 2 days. The high risk drs. put me back on progesterone and are re-measuring me in a week and a few days. Can anyone shed some light on when you got your stitch put in (ie., how short was your cervix)? What week were you? My cervix went from 4 to 3 cm. and now it's down to 2.4 cm. I'm almost 18 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can give me. :) Best of luck to each of you!

Hi welcome to the group. My measurements were similar to yours. At the start I was measuring 3.7 so totally fine. At 20 weeks I was down to 2.6- shorter but still above cut off point of 2.5. Then at 23 weeks I was down to 2.3 funnelling to 1.5 with pressure. I wasn't dilated on the outside though.

The actual procedure was fine. I was obviously petrified about going in to premature labour as a result of the stitch especially as it is less than a year since my gorgeous twin boys were born at 24 weeks and only survived 6 days. However the consultant said that the stitch itself went in straightforwardly, I was kept in for observation for 48 hours. I did have some minor tightening immediately after having it done but they stopped.I was also given steroid jabs at hospital and progesterone to take home. I felt a bit rough the following few days and had some spotting but it cleared up.

I am now just over 26 weeks and although am not out of the woods yet 26 weeks is lots better than 24! I am aiming for 28 and then 32 as am having twins again ( naturally so a total shock).

I'm not on proper bed rest as it doesn't seem to be routine in the UK but have been being very lazy and getting my husband to wait on me hand and foot! 

Hope that helps a bit. Hugs - pregnancy after losing a baby is tough!


----------



## kittykat23

Hi Katyb. I'm sorry to hear about your twin boys. 

Thanks so much for your feedback. I'm wondering if things in the U.S. work differently. The high risk dr. didn't seem overly concerned - however, I am. The more I read up on this and the more feedback that I get - I'm thinking about requesting the that the stitch be put in. I have been back on the progesterone since last Friday. They told me once a day but I have so much left from the beginning of the pregnancy that I'm doing it twice/day. I know that it can't hurt. I feel as though I'm holding my breathe.

I wish many more weeks for you! You must be relieved to be at 26 weeks. Best of luck to you and again, thank you.


----------



## katyb1982

Kitty Kat, I know that at my hospital that if your measurement is over 2.5cm it is normal and they just keep monitoring every 2-3 weeks, if it is between 1.5 and 2.5 then they monitor more closely and start talking about stitches and progesterone and if it goes below 1.5 then it's action stations.

You seem to be shortening at a similar rate to me and mine just got faster it didn't slow down. It night be that you don't need a stitch but maybe ask to be monitored more closely? Stitches work better the earlier they put them in. Mine didn't go in until 23+3 and they stop doing them at 24+ where I live anyway. However it was still not classed as an emergency as the membranes were still out of the way and I hadn't dilated.

It also depends on your history as well. With me things started to go wrong at the same time as they must have done last time. I see from your ticker that you lost a little one? Is that why they are monitoring you this time?


----------



## shanny

Jadey my date is 29th july but I a still convinced it will happen before - due date not til aug 17th --- its all getting close isn't it.....so not ready.........

Kitty KAt - welcome you will find all sorts of experiences advice here
My history -- Lost first one at 32 weeks waters went and got an infection
next pregnancy given emergency stitch at 19 weeks having had scans of cervix, baby came at 33 weeks now a monstrous 7 year old
subsequent 2 pregnancies stitch put in at 16 ish weeks-- all planned-- no cervix measurements
boy born at 40 + 5 now 5 years old
girl born at 40 now 3 years
latest and final pregnancy stitch in at 17 weeks ---------now 34 weeks and still going despite baby bashing away at cervix and stitch

There are some US mums too so hopefully thay can also give you some insight


----------



## sunnylove

kittykat23 said:


> Hi ladies - I'm new to this thread. I might be having the stitch put in if my cervix keeps shrinking. I shortened 1 cm in a month and then another 1/2 cm in 2 days. The high risk drs. put me back on progesterone and are re-measuring me in a week and a few days. Can anyone shed some light on when you got your stitch put in (ie., how short was your cervix)? What week were you? My cervix went from 4 to 3 cm. and now it's down to 2.4 cm. I'm almost 18 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can give me. :) Best of luck to each of you!

Because you've had shortening so early, I would definitely consider getting the stitch. I am pretty convinced the stitch and prayer are the only reasons my son is alive today! 

I was only given one cervical exam before going directly to labor and delivery and getting the stitch placed. I was 19 weeks pregnant and only measuring at .9 centimeter. I had no risk factors, and no signs, and I believe at most hospitals in the US they do the first cervical exams at the 20 week ultrasound, so they kind of caught it late. Every week after that I measured shorter and shorter until week 22 when my cervix was basically at 0. I also had severe funneling and the baby was double footling breach. I held him in until 26+3 and now he is over 3 weeks old and in the NICU but doing wonderfully!


----------



## monro84

Got stitch out..not gonna lie it was kinda painful....he putt the speculum in (that was a little painful but nit to bad...he screwed it open then he went to clip the stitch I think he clipped 3 or 4 times but 2 of the time hurt but it was more of a pinching cramp that got intense a few seconds...at one point it felt like the pain you get when you have to pee really bad. I took two tylonal about 1hr before he started so not sure if it helped any...on a scale of 1 to 10 I would say most of they time it was a 3 but for about 30 seconds itvwas around a 6 or 7. It took about 5 minutes maybe 8 but that's pushing it. He checked my cervix and said it was closed and I asked about him being engaged he said he was not full in the birth canal but no worry about him turning so I would assume that I was 2/5ths engaged or half engaged...he said I might spot some which I am but not bad and have had slight cramps since having it done.


----------



## TLM21

Hello everyone
So excited about babies born, happy everything is going well. Love the tickers moving, twinkle and jadey keeping an eye on yours, you both have done great.
Chocolate and sunny congratulations
Chocolate how is your cat taking the arrival of a new baby? Monro.congrats on stitch removal, very fits description, soon you will have your baby with you.
Cw glad to hear baby is doing great.
Welcome to the new ladies, you will be surprised how strong you all are!
We are doing good, Diego is such a good boy. Sorry I haven't posted.anything, I'm a breastfeeding machine currently.
So happy for everyone, can't wait to hear more! 
hugs to all


----------



## shanny

monro v good description of removal sounds about right.............................should all be downhill from now when is due date??


----------



## Agiboma

@tlm congrats on Diego
@sunnylove congrats on your LO my son was a 25 weeker he is turning 3 in a few days the NICU road is a rollar coaster check out the preemie section on this sight those ladies saved me from loosing my mind when i had my son so early
@ afm very busy but feeling somewhat broady again :lol:


----------



## monro84

I am 37 wks and 3 days today and due on the 27th. The braxton hicks became more frequent and alot stronger yesterday but they seem to have settled down today.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey ladiea hope everyone is doing well. Sorry haven't post been extra bust with my two lol. Tomorrow my kinga will be 6 weeks !!!


----------



## Radiance

Hello everyone, I just learned today at 15 weeks pregnant that my external cevix is opened but my internal seems closed. I'm terrified, I have never had an issue with my cervix being very low or opening, but I do have a history of preterm labor and pprom.

I need advice and success stories from some of you.

I've been waiting for two weeks already to receive a call from a high risk specialist, before today this pregnancy had no problems and was going perfectly. I'm hoping they will call me sooner now.


----------



## TLM21

Hi radiance, welcome to the thread. Laddies here will be very informative, very nice people. 
I can tell you that after I had miscarriage in 2011 I discovered I had incompetent cervix, interesting that my mom also had it. I got a cerclage at 13.5 weeks and carried my baby until 40 weeks exactly, my baby its 1 month and 5 days today. Some of the dies here had premature babies, which are doing very well, the others have gone past 37 weeks. 
Keep checking with the Dr and if the specialist doesn't call , call them. Sometimes drd have do many patients it may be hard to keep up. I didn't have an ob specialist but he was knowledgeable enough to guille up appropriately and do the cerclage .
Just wanted you to know.there are a lot of success stories, discuss the stitch with your Dr.
Pls keep us posted


----------



## Radiance

TLM21 said:


> Hi radiance, welcome to the thread. Laddies here will be very informative, very nice people.
> I can tell you that after I had miscarriage in 2011 I discovered I had incompetent cervix, interesting that my mom also had it. I got a cerclage at 13.5 weeks and carried my baby until 40 weeks exactly, my baby its 1 month and 5 days today. Some of the dies here had premature babies, which are doing very well, the others have gone past 37 weeks.
> Keep checking with the Dr and if the specialist doesn't call , call them. Sometimes drd have do many patients it may be hard to keep up. I didn't have an ob specialist but he was knowledgeable enough to guille up appropriately and do the cerclage .
> Just wanted you to know.there are a lot of success stories, discuss the stitch with your Dr.
> Pls keep us posted

Thank you, I see my normal OB on the 18th and will definitely talk with him. I live in a very tiny town and they don't have the supplies and technology, that is why I have to travel and see a specialist. I will give them a call Monday, if I haven't heard anything by then. I'm much more positive now than I was when I first learned but I'm also very shocked. It's an unbelievable unexplained feeling, hearing that you may lose your baby once you are already in 2nd trimester and it's your fault, nothing wrong with the baby. I know that sounds negative but that's how I feel right now.


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi Radiance, Welcome :flower
Do u know where u are being referred to? Could u ring them and hassle them for an earlier appointment?
Pls try not to worry. We understand how u feel and have all been there. Pls asks lots of questions. Like TLM said, the ladies here are very knowledgeable and lovely :)


----------



## TLM21

@radiance feeling scared is completely normal, taking easy pon yourself for now don't lift anything heavy or do strenous activities, like jadey said harass them so they can get you in sooner, it will give you some reassurance and peace of mind


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Radiance - I know that feeling of shock and fear hun. Discovering an IC problem suddenly in pregnancy is horrific, especially when you feel responsible (although ofcourse you're not and this can't be helped :hugs:) It would seem with your history of prom that you might have always had a cervical issue - prom is commonly caused by a silently dilating cervix though is seldom acknowledged by doctors. 

This being your third pregnancy with relatively short gaps between each, this issue might be showing up earlier than in the past which is not altogether a bad thing because you atleast now have a chance to do something proactive to prevent any further changes. With early intervention you might actually get to term this time around honey. I'd urge you to press for an earlier appointment and stitch, arguing that these observed cervical chnages confirm a probable IC diagnosis, especially given your previous preterm history.

If you need help putting your case then please ask, there are ways and means of persuading the medics sweetie :hugs:


----------



## LoveSeel

Here's a very late update on my situation. (I bet a lot of the ladies who were on this thread back when I was have since moved on and had their babies...)

Anyway, I was never able to get the stitch because I was already too far along (24 weeks) when it was discovered that I was already dilating. I just wanted to let everyone know that I survived 7 weeks of hospital bedrest and 2 weeks of home bedrest before delivering my twins naturally at 34 weeks.

They spent 20 days in the NICU gaining enough weight to come home, and they are now 16 weeks old and perfectly healthy!

Attached is a photo of them from a few days ago.

Best of luck to all you pregnant ladies. And congratulations to all you new mommies!
 



Attached Files:







124_1465-web.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sunnylove

Radiance said:


> Hello everyone, I just learned today at 15 weeks pregnant that my external cevix is opened but my internal seems closed. I'm terrified, I have never had an issue with my cervix being very low or opening, but I do have a history of preterm labor and pprom.
> 
> I need advice and success stories from some of you.
> 
> I've been waiting for two weeks already to receive a call from a high risk specialist, before today this pregnancy had no problems and was going perfectly. I'm hoping they will call me sooner now.

Hi Radiance! It sounds like you may have always had a cervical issue considering your history of PTL and PPROM. I would definitely talk to a specialist right away about getting the cerclage sooner than later. It bought be 7 extra weeks with my little one! (It probably could have bought me extra time had it been placed sooner. It was a rescue cerclage put in at 19 weeks when there was basically no cervix left!)

Before I found out that my cervix was terribly short, my pregnancy was completely uneventful. So I know what it's like to be completely shocked to go along with your life and pregnancy normally, only to have your world turned upside down one day when you find out that your baby is perfectly healthy, but he may come way too early!! I felt like my body had betrayed me. Best wishes to you, I'm positive everything will turn out fine!


----------



## Radiance

Thank you all for being so supporting! I recently joined this pregnancy forum and everyone seems so rude and not understanding, I'm getting things like "why are you losing so much weight..." or "doesn't sound like anything because after your first you're suppose to be opened some.. you shouldn't be worried" ... the best was "while it's low because all your muscle are weak so it isn't surprising that that is happening" :grr: :ignore:

Maybe I'm being overly sensitive :haha:

To be seen where I'm going to be seen, you must be referred there, so I'm not sure if they have even processed my stuff yet since it's only been (almost) two weeks, I will call my midwife and ask about it though, she can go in and look and make it urgent. Before it wasn't urgent because I wasn't consider high risk nor did we know anything was going on, up until now everything was pretty much "perfect"

I wouldn't be surprised if I have had this issue with my other pregnancies, plus with my first I didn't know I was pregnant until I was 20 weeks along. The OBs I had seen with my previous children, weren't that good, they had no experience with high risk and they candy coated everything. They aren't suppose to deliver you at that hospital unless you are 37 weeks at least, and delivered my son at 35w5d, I just learned that he put down that I was 39 weeks! :growlmad: Oh and they "forgot" to put in my files when I tested positive for leaking and gushing amniotic fluid. Now I look like that crazy chick!! And it was almost impossible to even get pregnant that early, since mine are 13 months apart and I wasn't doing the dirty deed a ton because the healing process.

Question: Did you ladies notice that you cramped more often? I do get tense because I feel these cramps, not too intense but it does worry me. I also have severe back pain but that could be because I have back issues and right before getting pregnant I had a back sprain that just healed.


----------



## jadey_fae

My only symptom of IC was pressure. Lots of pressure if I stood and this was early on from about 14 weeks. I also had a load of yellow snot like discharge with blood daily. Think this was bits of my plug. They kept scanning me bcos of the spotting but couldn't find a reason for it. Until I had an internal cervical length scan- which I had to beg for. Even though I have a cervical history of LLetz, dilatations and biopsies!
They then found my cervix was shortening and funnelling. I had the stitched placed at 20 weeks and I am still here now :)
They employed a watch and wait approach with me. I had cervical scans every other week from 16 weeks and saw my cervix getting shorter and shorter at every appointment.
I would insist with your history that they make your appointment urgent and keep on at them - It's the only way they would take me seriously. Before they discovered my IC they told me that I was being paranoid and needed to be treated for anxiety!
I didn't have any more cramps this pregnancy than my last. I didn't have cervical issues with my daughter. For me cramping has been a normal part of both my pregnancies esp early on! :)


----------



## sunnylove

I had no symptoms whatsoever except I did have a good amount of discharge my entire pregnancy. I didn't think anything of it though because discharge is normal in pregnancy. But it is also a symptom of IC. One symptom of IC that is pretty tell-tale is a lot of pressure.


----------



## Radiance

I'm sure the cramps are normal, I just never had any with my other two pregnancies. 
I am definitely feeling pressure and always wet.

I wish they would have measured my cervix, at my 12 week scan the tech. had a weird look on her face and blurted it our but quickly and I didn't think anything of it, wish I could remember what she said! 

What are some of the things to notice and call the doctor about? Sorry for asking questions one after another but I can't find much online and the midwife I saw told me nothing about it (seriously), not even to be on bedrest- of course I'm resting, not pushing anything this time around. I feel like because I'm so early, that they don't care, they aren't doing anything to prevent further progress.


----------



## jadey_fae

Ask lots of questions, everyone here is lovely and helpful and we all had/have questions too!
In the UK unless u have suffered a loss in the 2nd tri they don't routinely measure your cervix. Here they start at 16 weeks. Between 16 - 24 weeks is when IC makes it self known.
Make sure they do an internal scan as it's the only accurate way of measuring. If it is true IC then a stitch will help get you further than you would have otherwise.
IC normally doesn't have symptoms but pressure and increase in discharge is what I would be looking out for and that feeling that something isn't right.


----------



## jadey_fae

Forgot to say. They never prescribe bed rest here in the UK because of the risk of dvts. I put myself on bed rest from 20 weeks until I reached viability at 24. I still take it easy now but am not stuck in bed or on the sofa!


----------



## Radiance

I've been really watching picking up things, both of my toddlers are between 35-40 pounds, so big no no now! I have had so much discharge, it's unbelievable, I change my underwear at least 4 times a day. :blush:
*
Good news!! * My midwife had told me that it would take 3-4 weeks to receive a call from the specialist, I took it in my own hands and called today. A lady answer and told me she had been trying to call for a week and the soonest I could be seen was August 23rd :( 

Keep in mind I was referred to high risk because of my previous history of preterm labor and pprom, I was having no problems this pregnancy so I was going there to make a plan for when I was much farther along. 

After telling me it would be August 23rd, I had ask if I could be seen earlier than that, I explained to her that my cervix has dropped and it's very low (you can actually see) and told her my external cervix is now opened. Of course she didn't know of this because I just learned this two days ago. That changed the whole plan!! She said she was going to call me back soon and look in her schedule to get me seen soon as possible. :happydance:

Really hope it's in at most two weeks!!! Where I live they can't do anything for high risk unless UCSF sends a plan to them. There is only one OB and two midwives, one hospital and no clinics or urgent cares :thumbup:


----------



## katyb1982

So yesterday I had so m e cramps and a few more braxton hics than normal doesn't to MAU for a check up. They checked my stitch and put me on a monitor which took an age as twin 2 wasn't playing ball. 

Anyway, everything looked ok but as I'm so high risk for prem labour my nearest hospital doesn't have NICU they are keeping me here at the big hospital for observations.

Mixed feelings- Glad am being looked after but bored and a bit worried that have been kept in! Still... 27 weeks on Sun fingers crossed!

Any one else have an irritable uterus at around this time? Just seem to have the odd day with random cramps and braxton hics but very irregular and short. Then I'll be fine for a few days. Still at growth scan on Tuesday twins had had a spurt and were both well over 2lb so that might be why?!?


----------



## geordiemammy

They got you at the rvi?? I'm currently back and forth from there but not for me thank god I had my final cervical scan on Tuesday and all looks good its shortened but its still long he said he couldn't believe it after the loops I have had on it so that side of worry has now gone!! 

Hope you manage to keep them in there for a while longer x


----------



## katyb1982

Yup am in the RVI they are fab but I want my own bed!


----------



## geordiemammy

My son is in there they are good like but he can't wait to get out and get home fingers crossed he will be back tomorrow xx


----------



## geordiemammy

How long have they said you should be in for x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies iv missed a lot since I have last read through! I'll have a read through tonight when I have more time and see what I have missed :)

Hello to the new ladies and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy, it's scary having incompetent cervix but it can beaten and you can get to term :) I never in a million years thought I would get this far in this pregnancy, I have a cervical stitch in and it's amazing.

How is everyone getting along?

Monro any sign of your baby yet?i keep checking for updates :)

I go for a growth scan tomorrow and a consultant appointment totals about the stitch removal. I was up at the hospital yest due to reduced fetal movement luckily everything turned out ok but I can't stop worrying, I can't wait until this little boy is out and safe and sound in my arms. Everyone is betting on me giving birth when the stitch is removed on Monday, as the baby is fully engaged still,my braxton hicks are constant and getting worse, I getting more uncomfy by the day aswel


----------



## katyb1982

Am home now after 24 hours of obs. Chilling on the sofa!


----------



## faibel

katyb1982 said:


> Am home now after 24 hours of obs. Chilling on the sofa!

Thats good news! I was sorry to hear your having a tough week, carrying twins in this weather is hard work! I've noticed alot more bh this week, especially at night. I've drank gallons of water today and don't feel as bad, so maybe dehydration?? 

The twins being over 2lb at 26 wks is fab. I had growth scan on tues and they both measure the same, 2lb 9ozs, go figure! I'm pleased to be heading towards the 3lb mark! 

Lets keep these babies cooking... I hope it all settles down for you x


----------



## katyb1982

faibel said:


> katyb1982 said:
> 
> 
> Am home now after 24 hours of obs. Chilling on the sofa!
> 
> Thats good news! I was sorry to hear your having a tough week, carrying twins in this weather is hard work! I've noticed alot more bh this week, especially at night. I've drank gallons of water today and don't feel as bad, so maybe dehydration??
> 
> The twins being over 2lb at 26 wks is fab. I had growth scan on tues and they both measure the same, 2lb 9ozs, go figure! I'm pleased to be heading towards the 3lb mark!
> 
> Lets keep these babies cooking... I hope it all settles down for you xClick to expand...

Thanks- They were good at the hospital, said normally they wouldn't have kept me in but because of my history and the stitch they did. 9 days and I'll be 28 weeks hopefully. Might relax a bit then!


----------



## Radiance

Better news today! I see the specialist in a week exactly, the 18th! I am so excited!!


----------



## TLM21

Love to see those tickers moving, great job ladies
Xx


----------



## BabyLuv88

ok just a quick question for you ladies... did any of you had a miscarriage and had contractions? like lots of contractions for atleast 24 hours? cause i'm not sure why did i lose my baby at 17 weeks? People tell me incomptent cervix is usually without contractions? usually? so sometimes it could be?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Babyluv I had contractions when I lost my little boy at 22weeks. With incompetent cervix your cervix gives way and opens up then when it gets to a certain stage the contractions start due to pressure. So your silently dilating then when you have dilated so far that's when the contractions start. The only way to tell true incompetent cervix though is if your cervical length is monitored during pregnancy.i was offered cervica length scans or a stitch and I took the option of the stitch as I didn't want to risk anything.

It's proved I have incompetent cervix though as my first birth was at 29weeks and my second was 22weeks and now with a cervical stitch in place I amat anamazing36weeks :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies, stitch removal is deffinetly on Monday :) I'm so excited :) my consultant said it will be taken out in theatre but if it isn't free then it will be in a room on labour ward. I asked if I had to not eat before the removal due to it being in theatre and he said no but in my green notes he's wrote - nothing by mouth by midnight ?? What does that mean?? I'm in the uk so can any uk ladies help? Also do you get the chance of gas and air? 
He also said he suspects that labour won't be far away once the stitch is removed :)

He never really explains any procedures so I'm pretty much going into it not knowing what to expect. 

Have I mentioned I'm excited ??? :)

My growth scan was good aswel today, my little boy has been measuring behind throughout this pregnancy and today he's had a growth spurt and is measuring right on track his estimated weigh is 5lb 8 :)


----------



## BabyLuv88

i've had my first daugther normally 39 weeks... then miscarriage at 17 weeks and now pregnant again. just worried if i dont get a stitch the same thing will happen :( !


----------



## BabyLuv88

and when you have a stitch and contractions they wont tear...?? like so many questions lol sorry


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle, I am so excited for u and can't wait to hear how it all happens! I was told, no pain relief just a quick snip on maternity assessment?! I am so nervous it's going to hurt or be embedded or something. When I have smears they hurt me a lot so I am dreading this. I've heard some people have a spinal or gas and air.


----------



## BabyLuv88

I really need some anwswers if anyone knows anything about it :(


----------



## ShelbyLC

BabyLuv - if you are having contractions, a stitch won't be put in. Some doctors (like mine) will not put a stitch in if you have been contracting at any point during your pregnancy. Others will put a stitch in if contractions can be stopped for a certain period of time.

Incompetent cervix is a really tricky thing. For some people, it's hard to tell if you have IC or if you are dealing with preterm labor, which is causing your cervix to shorten early. With preterm labor, you would have contractions, and depending on the severity of the contractions, it may be confused for IC.

If you pay attention to your body, you should be able to carry your baby to viability (and hopefully beyond). If you have contractions, drink water and lay on your side for a while until they stop. If they don't stop, or continue at the rate of 6+ per hour, go to the hospital. If you feel pressure, drink water and get off your feet. If you start cramping, drink water, get off your feet, and if the cramping doesn't go away, call your doctor or go to the hospital.


----------



## BabyLuv88

thats really hard :(


----------



## Twinkle 3

Babyluv, if they are proper labour contractions and are painful the stitch will tear but if they are Braxton hicks the stitch will be ok. I have suffered with constant Braxton hicks for the last few weeks, they come every 5mins everyday all day long but they have never changed my cervix and I get a lot intense pressure with them aswel


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey_fae said:


> Twinkle, I am so excited for u and can't wait to hear how it all happens! I was told, no pain relief just a quick snip on maternity assessment?! I am so nervous it's going to hurt or be embedded or something. When I have smears they hurt me a lot so I am dreading this. I've heard some people have a spinal or gas and air.

Thank you Jadey, I'm so nervous to see what happens with stitch removal. I think I am going to theatre as it it's sterile and there's stirrups there, as he said if theatre was busy he would have to have a room set up with stirrups etc. he Said I will feel a tug as he pulls my cervix and snips the stitch but will only take a minute. I'm trying not to think about scar tissue or it being embedded as knowing my luck I'll have it lol. I'm hoping I instantly dilate as I have heard sometimes you fail to dilate due to scar tissue from the stitch aswel. Fingers crossed all goes well though. I just want to meet my little boy now xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, just popping in and see that there are a million posts since my last message. Does anyone need my thoughts in anything? Please post again if so, my life is a blur at the moment so seldom have time to catch up properly, but always here if anyone needs me :hugs:

I did notice Loveseel had her twinnies :happydance: Fab news honey and thanks for letting us know. Will no doubt give our other twin lovelies a boost in confidence to hear you made it all the way to 34wks with no stitch! Go girl xxx

Twinkle, good luck for Monday sweetie, but you won't need it - you're gonna do great :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Babyluv, can I help at all honey? You can have contractions with IC, they typically come after significant cervical changes which in turn trigger ptl. Some ladies don't feel anything until the very late stages, some have mild contractions which they pass off as normal pregnancy aches and pains. Do you know the status of your cervix? How long have you been experiencing contractions? Are they full on or mild, and how frequent are they. 

To reassure you, I didn't really feel anything in my IC pregnancy until I was already 3/4cms dilated, except maybe for some pressure and low back ache. In the twin pregnancy with a stitch I felt lots of contraction like aches and pains which amounted to nothing and my cervix remained pretty much closed. Irregular bh contractions may well be nothing at all to worry about, but given your history should be monitored closely. Let me know some more detail and I'll pop back in to answer ASAP xxxx


----------



## Radiance

:cry: I had my appointment for the 18th, but the ultrasound tech. couldn't see me that day so if I don't get an ultrasound before than they can't see me! I called my doctors office and I got in on Wednesday, to see my OB for him to talk to me and do another exam- long story short the ER sent the specialist the wrong files and apparently an ultrasound that was not mine because I never got an ultrasound!! My last ultrasound was 3 weeks ago, in another city for my nuchal scan :growlmad: 

My OB appointment is on Wednesday, but my scan can only be done by radiology at the hospital, they only do appointments!! I must leave town Wednesday after my appointment since I'm being seen at least 5 hours away and my appointment is suppose to be early morning on Thursday!

The girl at the front desk said she would try to get the OB to order it before hand but wasn't sure. I'm stressing out now.. I've been having cramps and pressure the past few days and now I'm being told I might not be able to get seen because of an ultrasound. Plus, they're not even specialist here in this town! The girl that does the ultrasound at the hospital is only 20, and just started.. she actually told me I had miscarried when I was actually just too early (this pregnancy)!!

*Question:* This is personal but today my vagina feels swollen and I think even looks slightly swollen, is this normal with IC or should I be worried? I have gotten a few really bad pains in the last few days, and during my shower I felt down there and it felt like my cervix was even lower.


----------



## lizziedripping

Aww Hun, so sorry that you're stressing and totally understand your pain :hugs:

Firstly, the swelling you describe does not sound cervix related at all. It's totally normal to have this in pregnancy and is purely as a result of all the extra blood flow to the area. You've likely had this before but weren't micro managing every symptom in the past so didn't really notice. Some women get varicose veins down there too which look really gruesome and sinister. 

I know you're worried, but please try to avoid examining yourself internally. How high or low your cervix feels has no bearing on its length or status. Women (including myself) can have quite significant prolapse during pregnancy. The uterus itself can drop and the cervix be outside the body (in severe cases). This rarely has any impact on the pregnancy, and doesn't trigger or cause cervical changes/labour. As you progress, any slight drop of you pelvic organs will actually improve as your baby and uterus grow up and into your abdomen more. I can't be certain if this is what's happening with you, but feeling slight differences in the position of your cervix does not reflect it being closed or open hun.

Lots of love, and hope that helps xxx


----------



## sunnylove

Radiance, that is frustrating! I see you're in California, is there not another (bigger) hospital you can make a trip to? It may be inconvenient, but I (believe) started getting significant cervical changes at around 15 weeks. That's usually the time IC presents itself because the baby is getting bigger at this point. I didn't know anything about IC at the time, but when I was complaining of pain, the ultrasound tech checked everything _except_ my cervix. :dohh: If it had been caught then, rather than one month later, the stitch probably would have been more effective than it was. (Because I had almost no cervical length when I finally got the stitch.) Don't freak out though, like Lizzie said, cervical "lowness" is not an indicator of much (plus you already have 2 children, so your body knows the routine), and vaginal swelling is extremely common in pregnancy and not at all an indicator of cervical issues.



Little JD is 4 weeks old today! (30 weeks gestation) He's doing great. The doc said he's kind of on "cruise control" right now. He's gaining about an ounce a day (currently at 2lbs 14ozs) but his lungs are doing about the same; he's on high flow doing OK. He's kind of working hard, but isn't requiring a ton of oxygen. The nurse thought she heard a heart murmur so he got an echocardiogram today, but the doctor doesn't seem concerned about it. The nurse practitioner ordered the echo, and the doc later said he wouldn't have ordered one at this point. So hopefully it's nothing. :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sorry lots of questions about stitch removal....


Trying to prepare myself for Monday :)

For the ladies who have experienced stitch removal and had baby's after how long was it after? My consultant said I won't last long and thinks labour will follow quickly after. My baby's fully engaged and I have constant Braxton hicks so I think once the stitch is out my cervix is going to give way that day or day after... Wishful thinking I know lol was everyone else's baby fully engaged at the time of removal?


----------



## shanny

Twinkle

My doc always expected me to go straight into labour with my last 2 after stitch removal but I did not. With Archie I was booked for a c section but waters went and then I was enduced at 40+ 5 . Hazel was the same ish monitoring after stitch removal and then nothing she cma edue date again waters (hind) went was (enduced). 

Any way I have always been offered potential spinal if cant get it out under nothing or gas and air ---------- My consultant is really nice and pretty much fills me with confidence and if he does removal then I am ok ----but last time it was not him and although I had gas and air I was not relaxed ----------this time I am hoping to be more relaxed as I guess that the key to internals -- I hate them at any stage.

I have a really nice nurse that does my smears and I never feel a thing but I think its the person who relaxes me and that makes it easier.........

my babies were never engaged - this one is - so that might be a factor.............

Best Wishes with it all .....................any more questions just ask.............


----------



## katyb1982

Lizzie it ressures me about your twin pregnancy. Am more or less 27 weeks now and having lots of random pains and irregular tightening. Was kept in hospital earlier this week but all was fine and they sent me home after 24 hours of obs. Tmi alert but also getting lots of random goopy discharge did you have that too? Again hospital checked stitch and swabbedd for infection all was ok.
Just feel like I'm on edge all the time all though I realise that 27w with 2lb+ twins is a a much better place to be than 24 weeks with 1lb 8 oz twins!


----------



## katyb1982

sunnylove said:


> Radiance, that is frustrating! I see you're in California, is there not another (bigger) hospital you can make a trip to? It may be inconvenient, but I (believe) started getting significant cervical changes at around 15 weeks. That's usually the time IC presents itself because the baby is getting bigger at this point. I didn't know anything about IC at the time, but when I was complaining of pain, the ultrasound tech checked everything _except_ my cervix. :dohh: If it had been caught then, rather than one month later, the stitch probably would have been more effective than it was. (Because I had almost no cervical length when I finally got the stitch.) Don't freak out though, like Lizzie said, cervical "lowness" is not an indicator of much (plus you already have 2 children, so your body knows the routine), and vaginal swelling is extremely common in pregnancy and not at all an indicator of cervical issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Little JD is 4 weeks old today! (30 weeks gestation) He's doing great. The doc said he's kind of on "cruise control" right now. He's gaining about an ounce a day (currently at 2lbs 14ozs) but his lungs are doing about the same; he's on high flow doing OK. He's kind of working hard, but isn't requiring a ton of oxygen. The nurse thought she heard a heart murmur so he got an echocardiogram today, but the doctor doesn't seem concerned about it. The nurse practitioner ordered the echo, and the doc later said he wouldn't have ordered one at this point. So hopefully it's nothing. :)

Glad to hear he is doing so well. Just wanted to let you know that my brother, who was a premmie (not majorly, he was about 33 weeks but that was a bigger deal in the 80's) had a heart murmur at birth. He was followed up on it when he was little but it went by itself and he is now 27 with a baby if his own!


----------



## whistle

Hi girls, I'm sorry to jump in without having posted for weeks, but I'm 25+5 today, had stitch in at 13 weeks and I've found a little bit of brown spotting, not much, but should I get it checked out or wait and see if it settles or goes red/heavier? Has anyone else had spotting this far after the stitch? It was a routine stitch and I've had no spotting since and no cervical exams or anything recently. Thankyou ladies


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Whistle. Usually brown spotting is nothing to worry about because its old blood and could well have been dislodged from the stitch site which has lots of scar tissue. I wouldn't be concerned if its a one off, but if it happens again or increases then it might be worth a look xxx


----------



## whistle

Thankyou - that was my gut instinct, but wasn't sure. I will keep an eye on it and get some rest.


----------



## lizziedripping

Katy, you have done so well to get to this point. I hated weeks 20-27 and cried almost daily because my uterus was so irritable and cramped, ached, tightened frequently. Ironically it settled down as it got bigger mainly because with twins your uterus gets so over distended that it almost 'tires' of contracting. That was certainly true for me anyway.

As for relaxing, I really didn't until I hit 37wks when I knew that a NICU stay (even for one night) was unlikely. I grew in confidence as the weeks passed but totally understand how edgy you must feel. None of us here want our babies to be even a week prem in an ideal world. Twin pregnancy is certainly challenging Hun, but it can be done and ptl is not a foregone conclusion.

Mucus discharge is very common and increases as you progress so again nothing to worry about. Bleeding with cramps is the main thing to watch for, but so far I can't see any reason for you not to make several more weeks yet. Ptl is obviously a greater threat with twins, but IC-wise you've certainly passed the main danger zone. Lots of love xx


----------



## Radiance

I notice a lot of women on her that got the stitch needed c-section. Do you have to have a c-section if you get the stitch? I've never had one and I'm terrified of them.


----------



## Radiance

sunnylove said:


> Radiance, that is frustrating! I see you're in California, is there not another (bigger) hospital you can make a trip to?
> 
> I live in a small town, there is only the hospital, no urgent cares/clinis, one OB office and Safeway- that's about it :haha:
> 
> I don't even have an oncall nurse or OB to contact here! It's crazy to me!


----------



## BabyLuv88

i had only one miscarriage... i had my first daugther normall full term. which is weird but a doctor once told me maybe your cervix got damaged after the birth of your daugther... i''m not sure i have an IC because before my miscarriage me and my hubby were apart for a month and then you know what happens hehe  like everyday... and i used to clean and carry heavy things... so i really dont know the cause of my miscarriage... i'm pregnant now and i'm almost 11 weeks... i have an appt next week. I wanna ask her about everything...


----------



## shanny

no you don't have to have a c section -mine were all normal deliveries


----------



## jadey_fae

Sorry this is off topic but I am having a mini melt down..
So I bought a victoria sponge cake with a cream filling at our local village fate a week and a half ago. It's been stored in the fridge since then. Without even thinking I had a massive wedge. Now I am worried about food poisoning
Will my baby be ok?
It tasted okay but I am so scared about listeria.
can previously pasteurised food develop listeria if it is left too long?
Can anyone reassure me??


----------



## ShelbyLC

Jadey, listeria is very uncommon, despite all the hype about it. I ate deli meat, soft cheese, and pre-sliced produce during my pregnancy and everything turned out fine. You're very unlikely to get sick. :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkle 3

shanny said:


> Twinkle
> 
> My doc always expected me to go straight into labour with my last 2 after stitch removal but I did not. With Archie I was booked for a c section but waters went and then I was enduced at 40+ 5 . Hazel was the same ish monitoring after stitch removal and then nothing she cma edue date again waters (hind) went was (enduced).
> 
> Any way I have always been offered potential spinal if cant get it out under nothing or gas and air ---------- My consultant is really nice and pretty much fills me with confidence and if he does removal then I am ok ----but last time it was not him and although I had gas and air I was not relaxed ----------this time I am hoping to be more relaxed as I guess that the key to internals -- I hate them at any stage.
> 
> I have a really nice nurse that does my smears and I never feel a thing but I think its the person who relaxes me and that makes it easier.........
> 
> my babies were never engaged - this one is - so that might be a factor.............
> 
> Best Wishes with it all .....................any more questions just ask.............

Thanks shanny :) I hate internals too, they hurt never mind having a stitch removed, I think Ill definitely be needing gas and air. I'm really hoping with my baby been engaged he will come straight out ASAP. I'm going to be gutted if he dosnt, so I'll have to try and not get my hopes up :) 

Do you have to starve before the removal? My consultants wrote nothing by mouth by midnight in my notes but he never mentioned anything about starving befor the removal?

Also I love your little boys name I wanted to call my little boy Archie but my oh wouldn't agree on it :( so we are going to have an Alfie instead :) pretty similar so I'm happy


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey try not to worry :) I'm sure it will be fine with it being refrigerated. You should see the things my oh eats and never gets ill. Hes ate mouldy bread, furry strawberries, he reheats chicken and meats!!! If theres any food thats gone out of date he will eat it. Im so funny with food and I wouldn't dare do anything he does but to be honest it never hurts him and he never gets ill, he just sounds disgusting dosnt he haha


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha twinkle my oh will eat out of date stuff too and mouldy bread I wouldn't like but he is never ill either did you never watch the programme where a man ate loads of out of date stuff to prove that it wasn't really harmful it's just a way to make more money?? Obviously if it doesn't smell right you shouldn't eat it but as long as it tasted ok I wouldn't worry jadey I'm sure had it of tasted funny you couldn't of ate it!! And being pregnant if your anything like me makes things taste funny generally ie oh got me a sandwich the other day and after the second bite it tasted of Vicks so I stopped eating it so honestly don't worry xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh Jadey, I have been there so many times with food! Me and dh ate out of date fish (by a week!) by mistake and I literally lay awake all night waiting for the vomiting to start!! I didn't and we were fine. VIc sponges have butter cream as I recall? It's actually has a pretty long shelf life if refrigerated. If it was fresh cream then even then stored in a fridge means it has reasonable time before going off and fresh cream defo tastes icky if it is dodgy. Don't stress darlin', your lo is well protected in there. Listeria is definitely not an issue with cream xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinkle Hun, they wouldn't want you to eat after midnight just in case you needed a spinal/ga. The risks then of reflux are higher on a full tummy - its a precaution they always take with any kind of surgical procedure no matter how minor xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Used to need a section after a shirodkar stitch, but now they've adapted it so it can be removed before and in preparation for a vaginal delivery. It's likely you'll have a McDonald stitch anyway xxx


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks. I have got myself in such a state. Apparently Listeria wouldn't really harm me or cause me symptoms but could do the worst to my baby :( Whilst googling I read that veggie pate is a no no also! I had a whole pot about a month ago! I have got myself in a panic


----------



## shanny

Twinkle 

as Lizzie said they just do it as a precaution cant find anything on my notes re this but will probably do anyway as I am in first thing.................just hope I can be calm.......2 weeks Monday............have now mostly packed hospital bag as always take that too just in case

My Oh would like to name this one alfie if it was a boy but its a bit similar to archie for me....we have loads of potential girls names but boys we are still looking for.......

Jadey you will be fine


----------



## katyb1982

Jadey- my father in law who was a consultant neonatologist (!) Eats out of date stuff all the time. I'm sure he does it as some sort of challenge! If it was bad it would have tasted off.. try not to stress although I know easier said than done.


----------



## Radiance

I'm just wondering what's the average cervix length?

At my 12w4d scan I measured a week ahead and the ultrasound tech blurted out that my cervix was 2.8, she didn't seem like she meant to say it out loud and had a weird look on her face. I didn't think nothing of it since I've had a perfect pregnancy so far, plus my two toddlers and husband were there. About two weeks after that is when I went to the ER and found out my cervix is literally right there and my external cervix is opened now. I'm really hoping she wrote that down and sent it to my OB since he seems like a jerk and isn't listening to anything I say!! I have a cervical scan next week.


----------



## sunnylove

Average cervical length is between 3 and 6 centimeters. Anything under 3 is considered short-ish, anything under 2.5 is considered disagnostic.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies... Here it is, it's finally here :) the day of my stitch removal :happydance:

I'm so so happy but very nervous :(

Wish me luck, I'm hoping I'm in the small percentage of people who give birth a few hours after removal. I want to meet my baby :baby:

After today I will be doing a lot of walking and pineapple eating if there's no signs for labour. It's time for baby eviction :happydance:

Oooooooh excitement :happydance: 

I just never thought I'd get this far so full of mixed emotions. It's quite strange the way I'm feeling. I'm just going to be very disappointed if I leave the hospital with no baby or signs of labour lol.

I'll keep you all updated and hopefully the stitch removal won't hurt me too much and I'm praying there isn't any scar tissue.

I just want everything to run smoothly and have a straight forward removal and birth.

Hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## Radiance

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi ladies... Here it is, it's finally here :) the day of my stitch removal :happydance:
> 
> I'm so so happy but very nervous :(
> 
> Wish me luck, I'm hoping I'm in the small percentage of people who give birth a few hours after removal. I want to meet my baby :baby:
> 
> After today I will be doing a lot of walking and pineapple eating if there's no signs for labour. It's time for baby eviction :happydance:
> 
> Oooooooh excitement :happydance:
> 
> I just never thought I'd get this far so full of mixed emotions. It's quite strange the way I'm feeling. I'm just going to be very disappointed if I leave the hospital with no baby or signs of labour lol.
> 
> I'll keep you all updated and hopefully the stitch removal won't hurt me too much and I'm praying there isn't any scar tissue.
> 
> I just want everything to run smoothly and have a straight forward removal and birth.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok :)

So excited for you!! :D :happydance:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou :) Im just amazed I have got this far, I never in a million years thought I would make it to stitch removal


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, eeeeekkkkk!!!! Exciting!!!! Wishing you lots of luck and lots of dilation and contracting today, lol! It's funny isn't it, you've spent your whole pregnancy praying for no contractions and dilation and now you're at a point where you want it more than anything!
Let us know how you get on, hopefully that'll little boy is on his way sooner than you think! Xxxxxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou CW :) yes it's very strAnge how I prayed he would stay put for months and months and now I want him out lol! Never happy am I :haha: It would be amazing to go into labour today but i have got a feeling it won't happen that easily. My little girl is very excited. I was packing The babys hospital bag last night, she was helping of course and she said "mummy we are going to have to stop a minute so I can calm down, I'm excited for the baby" it was so sweet. 

I'm going to the hospital at 10am so I'll try and update later.. I'm hoping it will be a birth announcement :) hope your ok and your little family is doing well :) xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle I am beyond excited for you!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for an update later. Will be checking all eve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Good luck and please share the details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My midwife swears by curb walking when she wants a baby out!


----------



## jadey_fae

Your stitch mayb out by now!!!!!!!!! So excited :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Radiance - the 2.8 measurement was presumabley by abdo scan? If so it would have been very innacurate hun. Its difficult to see the entire cl from the abdo perspective and sometimes it can appear shorter. I know that your external cervix is now open, BUT its the internal cervix which counts and some women can have an open external appearance from manual exam but a lovely long, closed cervix above. obviously given your history, none of these findings are to be taken lightly, but the original measurement cannot be deemed an accurate one. You really need a TVU with an empty bladder to really see whats going on xxx

Thinking of you Twink xxxxx


----------



## faibel

Yay Twinkle! Hope it goes ok for you x

28 weeks today....can't believe it and feeling good too! I'm so pleased...2more weeks til 30 x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou ladies :) i am now stitch free yey!!! I feel so content. 

stitch removal wasnt too bad actually, quick and simple procedure. no scar tissure or embedding. the speculum hurts more than the actual stitch being taken out. the stitch just feels like a tugging when its being removed.

I am now 1-2cm dilated, my cervix is less than 1cm in length and the baby is +1 station which is very low :) hopefully things wont take too long to progress xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Exciting stuff hope you don't need to wait to long to meet him :)


----------



## jadey_fae

yey :) Are u home now? Get curb walking!!!!!!!


----------



## jadey_fae

did u need any pain relief?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Yes im home. going to get walking and bouncing on a ball :) 

Jadey i had no pain relief at all. it wasnt too painful. i read all the horror stories about how painful it was to remove and i was so worried but it was ok :)


----------



## shanny

well done twinkle ----!! hope its not long

jadey what is curb walking??


----------



## monro84

twinkle--yay so glad your stitch free now and so happy it was not painful for you. I ate a good bit of pineapple last week I still have one left. I drank a few cups of rtl also. Dtd 2x with dh finishing in me he was scared to the first couple of days after stitch removal b/c he wanted him to stay another week lol. I have been walking a little but doing alot more house work and a little ball bouncing. I started having cramping and alot of BH the day of stitch removal but that died down. However the BH picked back up yesterday and today and this time it feels like my whole stomach and have had period like cramps today too. I called my ob's nurse and she said it sounds like the start of early labor maybe so she said to time them or if my water breaks come in. But after stich removal I was not dilated and I don't know how long my cervix was but baby was halfway engaged so you sound like you were more advanced than I was so maybe it will happen by this week end. FX for you GL maybe we will have both of our babies by this weekend:happydance:


----------



## jadey_fae

Monroe, sounds positive! Keep walking around and bouncing to get things going! eep us updated!
You too Twinkle! I am so excited for u both! Did they scan u after stitch removal to measure your cervix? How did they know the length?
Shanny, curb walking is when you walk along with one foot on the curb. Apparently it works!


----------



## Craigswife

Well done twinkle! It must feel liberating being stitch free ;-)
Fingers crossed you'll start to really dilate now and can finally meet your little man, that was so cute what your daughter said. 
Jadey- curb walking, that made me laugh, I'd never heard of that before! Maybe it's a regional thing!

Alls good with us, my beautiful little girl is 6wks now, I can't imagine life without her, she's just the best!
I've developed mastitis, so feel a bit grotty, but trying to breastfed through it, owwwwie! 
Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## jadey_fae

Go to see ur doc- they can give u meds for that! It's so painful


----------



## jadey_fae

wow 6 weeks already!?


----------



## Radiance

So, I got my appointment for the ultrasound on Wednesday. I'm suppose to drive 4+ hours and stay the night to go to see the specialist in the late morning (they still won't tell me a time because I might not be seen based on what the OB says) :growlmad:, my issue is that now it depends on what this OB says to the specialist, which I haven't seen since I was 6/7 weeks. Now I'm stressed about wasting so much money if there is a chance I won't even be seen.

My 2nd stress, happy I got that appointment, which was the last one!! But they are doing it abdominal with a full bladder. :nope: Doesn't that stretch everything out? I read it should be internal and empty bladder. I'm thinking of letting them do it that way and then asking if they would do it internal with empty bladder, I hate being that annoying patient. :haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

the only way to get an accurate cervical measurement is internal. Abdo is not at all accurate for cervical measuring. Can you not insist that you are seen? Also I would be looking in to getting a second opinion - It doesn't sound like they know what they are doing. I am sorry- this must be so frustrating for u


----------



## Radiance

jadey_fae said:


> the only way to get an accurate cervical measurement is internal. Abdo is not at all accurate for cervical measuring. Can you not insist that you are seen? Also I would be looking in to getting a second opinion - It doesn't sound like they know what they are doing. I am sorry- this must be so frustrating for u

For me to get an second opinion, I have to see them first- there is only one hospital, 1 OB and 2 midwives here. I'm definitely going to say something at my morning appointment before my ultrasound, I just feel like they don't care or understand.


----------



## lizziedripping

This attitude is all too familiar Radiance regarding IC! It makes me so angry. They might be able to see if your cervix is open or closed at the top with an abdo ultrasound, but won't get a clear cervical length. The only thing is, if they see some funnelling or dilation then maybe they'll be prepared to take a more detailed look with a tvu. As for being that annoying patient, please don't ever worry about that - this is your baby, your body and absolutely your right to be as annoying as you need to be to get them to listen. Good luck honey xxx

Twinkle, so glad to hear all went well. Hoping baby makes an appearance soon, but suspect he/she might not ;) xxx

Monroe, sounds promising Hun. Period like cramps is how early labour feels, and you'll definitely know when true labour begins - things really move up a notch and there's no doubting it ;) Xx


----------



## Radiance

Thank you! I feel so negative and I usually don't complain near as much as I have been but I'm just so annoyed with everything involving these doctors. Wouldn't you think they would want the best result and accurate, not lets do something quick and say everything is okay so we don't have to get a plan from the specialist. Of course I would love to hear everything is perfect but it won't help if I know they didn't try.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Monro good luck hope you meet your little one soon :) you sound like you have been busy trying to get the baby out.
I had a walk yest and a bounce on a ball but nothings happend, I'm still getting strong Braxton hicks this morning, I had them all day yest after the stitch was removed and I had some cramping so I thought labour wouldn't be far off, turns out I was wrong :( I just hope he's here soon as I really want to meet him :)

Jadey they didn't do a scan after stitch removal, he estimated my cervical length was less than 1cm as I had an internal examination like you do when your in labour. All my dignity went out of the window yest :blush: the stitch placement was a lot more dignified than what I experienced at the removal.. All for a good cause though.

CW I'm hoping this little boy comes soon. I can't believe your little girl is 6weeks already!!! How time has flown by. Hope you feel better soon. Have you seen the breast pad things with gel in? that you can put in the microwave or freezer that can help with mastitis, They are about 11.99 but might be worth a try if your in some discomfort and dont want to take painkillers. Here's a link 

https://www.mothercare.com/Lansinoh®-TheraPearl-3-in-1-Breast-Therapy®/495206,default,pd.html

Lizzie It really looks like this little boy dosnt want to make an appearance anytime soon, you was right that we spend all the time trying to keep the babies in then when they can safely come out they stay out for weeks :) It's just so strange how my cervix gave way to a 2lb 12 baby and then a 1lb baby but it's still holding up a 5lb+ baby with a 1-2cm dilated cervix and with the baby's head really really low. I just can't figure out incompetent cervix :haha:


----------



## lizziedripping

It doesn't give way Hun cos bubs is now big and so unable to come out unless you contract to dilate beyond 3/4cms :) IC thankfully is typically a second trimester problem, and the majority of women who make it past 26wks are usually waiting for their babies to arrive at their due date - unless of course ptl is independently triggered before then :) xxx

PS - that point about IC should really reassure those of you battling the second trimester. The ladies currently reaching term will tell you just how scared they were back then, convinced they'd never make it to 28wks only to now have 40wks well and truly in their sights. All other pregnancy complications aside, if IC is your issue, and particularly if you have an elective stitch, then not only are your chances of getting thru the danger zone excellent, but once you do chances are you'll then go all the way xx


----------



## monro84

Back to nothing for me. I bounced a good bit last night on the ball though. However I did wake up to pee this morning for the 3rd or 4th time and felt really wet so I wiped before I peed and there was a couple of good chunks of mucus plug so maybe the bouncing did help that out. If that is the case I will be bouncing tonight.:winkwink:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Monro I'm hoping labour starts soon for you. It's frustrating isn't it when your so excited to meet your baby and all the signs of labour don't progress into anything. Hopefully it wont be too long for you. Bouncing on the ball is what I have been doing, it gives me back ache and makes the Braxton hicks worse but I get really uncomfortable as I feel like I'm bouncing on the babies head as he's that low x


----------



## lizziedripping

Monroe, thanks - sorry but reading your message (and all the bouncing) really made me :rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Seriously ladies, to really get things going you should get the breast pump out and start pumping!! Please please don't try it before 37/38wks because brain development really does continue until that point, but nipple stimulation works wonders. Word of caution - beware, because it also makes for some really powerful contractions!! Xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Love all you IC ladies, but please bear in mind that mother nature made pregnancy 40wks long for a reason - hard as it is try to hang in there, even with plenty of nipple stimulation, your babies will only come out when they're good and ready lol ;-) xxxx


----------



## monro84

twinkle--I am ready to meet him and for labor to start but still scared to go through it. The main parts I dread are the epidural and the stitches b/c I do not want to get cut.

lizzie--I got something that will make you lol even more then. I have discovered a way that we would not have to be confined to one area when when we are bouncing we could bounce all over the house then and never have to leave the ball lol.:haha:

https://www.amazon.com/Adult-At-Exe...8&qid=1373997111&sr=1-5&keywords=hopping+ball

I even remember wanting one as a kid :haha:
I would actually get it if it was a couple of weeks back so maybe all you other ladies when you make it right before stitch removal can get it and have fun. 

I would love to start pumping but my pump has not arrived yet I have a week before it does:dohh: I woke up to a wet arm last night from leaking.


----------



## Radiance

So excited for the ladies at term and waiting for labor!! :happydance: :yipee: :bunny:

Update on the OB that is a complete jerk :growlmad:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ter/1928485-very-angry-vent.html#post28456227


----------



## jadey_fae

Gosh, Radiance. It must be so frustrating for you. 
I don't know what to say but I do know that CL scans need to start at around 16 weeks as it's from then that cervical problems show them selves. 
Once u get to 24 weeks your risk of complications due to IC are minimal as baby is bigger and can't just 'slip' through but obviously that doesn't include pre term labour which can happen at any point.
I don't have any advice but to keep pushing for what u need care wise. 
Thinking of u, HUGS


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle and monroe, any update?
Is anyone else scared that they wont make it to the hosp in time? It's a big fear of mine. I laboured quick with my daughter and I didn't have cervical issues then.


----------



## geordiemammy

Jadey I ain't got ic surprisingly as they were pretty sure I would have due to loop biopsies but clearly have a super long cervix it's flush with my womb now but really long inside but I worry I won't get to the hospital in time due to ds4 s birth as I only went for a check up at 39 weeks with him and I was dilated 4cms with no pains at all half an hour later still no pain and I was at 6cms this was 1:45pm I got my first pain at 3pm and baby was born at 3:20pm had I not of been given an internal at that check I would of never of made it to hospital in time to have him its rather scary to think you might not make it there my advice would be as soon as you get a pain go!!! Luckily I'm getting started off early this time due to strep b and the fact that ds4 came so quick cause I didn't know I was in labour I'm very high risk for other reasons too so my labour needs to be medically managed I think even my consultant is a bit worried about how quick my last labour was looking at me after labour you would of never thought I had just given birth except I was white with shock cause of the speed!! I also worry about the opposite of ic as the scar tissue can stop dilation I can't find anyone who has had this problem but I had a miscarriage and I was rushed to surgery as my cervix wouldn't open to let the miscarriage pass through so I just hemeraged if anyone knows of anyone this has happened to could you tell me the outcome!! X


----------



## jadey_fae

Geordiemammy, it's interesting u should bring that up about scar tissue after LOOP/LLETZ. A good friend of mine had repeated LLETZ then got pregnant. She couldn't dilate in labour and the docs at the time were very dismissive this might be the case as it is rare.. When they realised that this was what was happening she had an emergency c section. It was a little stressful for her as she bled a lot but they are both well and happy now :)
This is also a fear of mine! I will be making sure that I tell everyone who looks after me on the labour ward that yes I do have IC but I also have had a big LLETZ and am worried about the scar tissue.


----------



## jadey_fae

Thats crazy how quick your labours were! I am scared that I wont be a ble to cope with the pain and there will be no time for pain relief!!


----------



## geordiemammy

They do seem pretty dismissive of it but as all my labours were quite quick and I dilated reall fast I'm hoping they will take it seriously if I don't dilate my midwife thinks if they induce they will let me go a max of 6 hours then do a section which after 4 natural births I'd rather not have bit if I have to then I have to its the recovery that worries me which 5 kids to look after plus if I was going to have once I would rather it was planned than emergency if that makes sense x


----------



## jadey_fae

yes planned is much safer!


----------



## geordiemammy

I only had gas and air with babies 3&4 and they were big babies but there was no time for anything else with 1&2 I had gas and air with a shot of pethidine xx


----------



## lizziedripping

GM - there was a lady here with scar tissue after the stitch. She had a longer labour but eventually delivered safely and fairly easily. It was also the thing which had helped keep her baby in, so she was quite relieved that there had been scarring. 

As for a section - I had 2 natural births (both traumatic) then a section for the twins. It was by far my calmest and most positive birthing experience. I haemorrhaged afterwards but only because of the boys' combined size (my uterus was badly over stretched) and not due to the surgery. I was poorly for a few weeks after, had two kids plus newborn twins to manage but would still be happy to have a section again if it became necessary. I took plenty of painkillers and just took things as easy as poss. Natural birth if it goes well is obviously the better option, but a section is totally manageable too :)

If you do need one, and I doubt you will, it can be a very positive experience xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey everythings pretty much the same for me.. lost chunks of mucus but thats it. this little boy dosnt want to come out lol.

im scared of not making it to the hosp in time. When i had my daughter i got to the hosp at 8pm and 9.35pm she was born. the staff didnt even beleive i was in labour until i made them check me and thy saw my little girls head. with my second labour i just woke up from a peacefull nights sleep with terrible pain and ready to push. i was literally 10cm within a few mins of having pains. i had to get an ambulance to the hosp as everything was far too fast. im hoping this time that i have enough time to get to the hosp as i live further away from it now and i also need to be hooked up to anti biotic drip for 6hrs as im gbs +. 

The pain of labour dosnt scare me, its the thought of tearing or the baby getting stuck that is terrifying me. the biggest baby i have had is 2lb 12 so with this one being more than double that, im pretty scared. Pain wise though i think if you have gas and air you cant go wrong :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Did u request a test for gbs? I was told they don't do them routinely in the UK. Is it anything to worry about?
Don't worry about tearing. I did with my daughter and I honestly didn't feel it. The feeling of intense pressure down there must have overcome it! I was stitched up after delivery - which I also didn't feel. They numbed the area. The stitches dissolved. It was fine :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Twinkle I'm gbs + too they done a swab when I had a massive bleed at 15+ weeks I also had it with ds4 and they only got one lot of antibiotics into me about 90 minutes before he was born but tested him straight away and had to stay in for 48hrs 

Jadey they don't routinely test in the uk which is wrong the test only costs around £10 which I'm pretty sure if they told pregnant women that women would pay for it I panicked when I had it as had read so many bad stories about it they can pick it up through urine and swabs they weren't going to test me this time until 34weeks but as I had the bleed the swabbed then and it was just picked up it can be dangerous if the baby contracts it during birth and its not picked up that's why they keep you in when you have it and do regular obs on baby a temp is normally the first sign you could request to be checked but it would be up to your doc if they thought it was needed x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Gm do you still have sex during pregnancy with being gbs + im too scared too.

Jadey i get tested because after my last pregnancy i was really ill after and wouldnt stop bleesing so i had a swab done and they found i was gbs+ so they thought thay might be a reason y i delivered eaely aswel. so in this pregnancy i have been tested aswel. it isnt routinely tested for in the uk though like gm says x


----------



## faibel

Wow, anybody else struggling with the heat?? I'm
melting! My ankles and feet are huge (no pre-e just heat and weight!) I love the sun but wow I'm wiped out and so uncomfortable! Sorry moan over....

Hope everyone ok and still cooking, except for the termers x


----------



## geordiemammy

Twinkle gbs doesn't effect the sex I done it loads with ds4 cause for some reason pregnancy makes me terrible horny I was at it 2 days before he was born :/ with this one it's more difficult cause I've been warmed to not do it due to low lying placenta its bloody killing me I have to admit!!! But get having sex now it might bring labour on for you now its safe as long as your waters haven't gone!! 

Faibel the heat is killing me had the midwife round today she suggested feet in ice water to help with it I'm huge too which doesn't help at all but she said I only look huge as baby is lying right up the top due to the placenta being at the bottom and I should look smaller if and when he drops down!! The problem with the heat is we aren't used to it when was the last time it was this hot for so long in this country I just stay in the house with fans its still too hot though had a freezing cold shower last night and as soon as I stepped out I was sweating again x


----------



## monro84

I have dr appt today at 3:45 cst so will know more then I also have an US too. I had pains last night did not really feel like cramps but it was really low like below my bellly it especially hurt when I was on my left side. I lost a little more mucus plug this morning but its not like chunks just small pieces.

I had a hot bath last night and drank some rtl tea in the tube it was very relaxing considering it was the first one I had had in over 9 months.


----------



## geordiemammy

Good luck at your scan x


----------



## jadey_fae

Interesting. In the USA they do I think? I am worried about it now. LOL I am always worrying about something :/ I will ask to be tested at mw appointment next week


----------



## Radiance

Just got back from my OB appointment, it went great and he wasn't a jerk! He did my scan, both abdominal and vaginal. Cervix has gotten higher and is measuring at 3 now, so looks good! I do have a bladder prolapse at certain positions at level 2 so not too bad. Baby looks big!! :happydance: and I still think it's a girl. :thumbup: 

He was worried about my placenta, it attached really low and towards my back which could be one of the reasons I'm having severe lower back pain. He did want them to look at my placenta more and it would seem I have placenta previa. 

He is calling the specialist so I can still have my appointment! So they can make my plan for my history of prom and take a farther look and see what we should do about my placenta.

Oh! And he told me that baby's heart beat is 150, they have never told me what it was before!


----------



## lizziedripping

Yey Radiance :happydance: so pleased it went well! Don't worry about prolapse or low lying placenta. Early on it isn't uncommon for a placenta to be low - it moves up considerably as your uterus grows in size. Are they gonna scan your cervix regularly to check its 'behaviour'? Lots of love xxx

Grief UK ladies, how are you all coping with this heat? I'm melting and I'm not pregnant!! When I was it was like Ihad an internal radiator, so goodness knows how you feel. Sharing your pain Faibel. Being heavily pregnant with twins from Jan to April I never had this to deal with on top of everything else. Take care all xxxx


----------



## jadey_fae

radiance dw about low lying placenta at this point. Mine was covering my cervix at 20 weeks but has moved up now my uterus has grown. Apparently this is usually the case 80% of the time - it moves :)


----------



## jessiemum

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a while but do catch up most days. The heat is a killer at the mo &chasing after a very active 2 year old is wearing me out lol! I have taken to getting into the paddling pool with him to cool down :) 
Was just wondering if anyone had flown in later pregnancy? I wanted to go & visit my family in Ireland next week but Ryanair ask for a fit to fly letter after 28 weeks where other airlines its 32 weeks. I asked a new dr at my gp surgery & he refused to give me one gurrrrr. 
Love & tummy rubs all around & hope all the term babies arrive very soon x


----------



## monro84

So got US today at 38-4 he is 7lbs 14oz and I am 1 cm dilated I asked about thinning and he said my cervix has not changed since I got my stitch in


----------



## sunnylove

Looking good Monro!! 

Ugh, I am _c o n s t a n t l y_ tired now!! Not in a, 'yeah, I'm tired' kind of way, but in a 'I am literally about to fall asleep right now' kind of way. And I don't think I can use the baby's birth as an excuse anymore because he's almost 5 weeks old now! And he's obviously still in the NICU so I'm not up with him all night. I think I'm possibly so tired all the time because of the trek to the NICU (I live 10 mins away, but going from the car garage to his bedside easily takes 15 mins in and of itself), and also because I've stopped drinking caffeine since I started pumping. I'm hoping this goes away soon, I am literally falling asleep mid-day everyday now. :(

JD is still doing great though. He's 3 lbs, 3.7 ozs now! And he's still had absolutely no issues except being premature, of course. He's on high flow oxygen still, and his breathing situation is not getting worse but it hasn't improved a ton either, he's kind of on cruise control. I can non-nutritive feed him now, which means I can put him to breast to suck but I have to pump right beforehand so no milk comes out. It's just so he can get used to sucking. He's great at it! 

Has anyone heard about Pink's baby Ashton?


----------



## faibel

Hi ladies - drama for me last night, my waters went! It has never happened to me before, I've always delivered in my waters! So mad rush through to hosp, had a few contractions but they have eased. No bleeding or discharge. On magnesium (horrible stuff) and had first dose of steroids. So waiting it out at min, hoping they can cook a little while longer but not holding out much hope. They checked cervix it was difficult to see, as high but looked closed. They don't want to fiddle too much down there, as the risk of infection is higher now. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Agiboma

@faible praying and sending you positive energy


----------



## shanny

best wishes faibel................xx


----------



## TLM21

Positive vibes your way faibel 
Monro so exciting, keep us posted, hugs
Sunny breastfeeding and even pumping get me so tired. It may also be the hormones balancing out. I'm super tired all the time plus being in bed.and now up and around gets me really exhausted.
It should get better hun.
Lots of hugs everyone
Right now Diego has slept 3.5 hours in a row... Wow!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Monro have they said how long on average they think it will be before your deliver? What length is your cervix at? I was told the length and dilation but not effacement. Atleast your going in the right direction and dilated a little :) hopefully it won't be too long for you. Keep ball bouncing lol.

Gm thankyou for the advice about gbs and sex, I actually felt confident enough to do it last night without worrying :) was hoping it would kick start labour but nope nothing :(
I have just realised that your on your 5th little boy, isn't it strange how some women have all of the same sex child. I'm so excited for a little boy :) I, hoping there easier than girls lol. My little girl is only 4 but thinks she's 14. 

Faibel sorry to hear your waters have gone already, wishing your babies a safe delivery and a short hospital stay x

Sunny love happy to hear your little boy is doing well :)

Jessiemum i think when your high risk it's up to your consultant if you can fly or not :)

Lizzie this heat is killing me, it wasn't too bad at the start of the heat wave as I was loving having a nice summer, ESP as its rare for us to have a decent one here. When it's hot I'm use to wearing shorts and vest tops but I don't fit in any of my clothes so had to invest in two maxi dresses which both feel like I have a blanket wrapped around me. So i never feel nice and cool lol. I can't sleep much at night either as the house is far too hot. I envy people with air con lol

Jadey I'm so happy to read that you didn't think tearing during labour wasn't too bad, it relaxes me a little :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Sunny,Pinksparkle has a page on facebook for Ashton. You can find it under AJ'S Journey :) Last I saw he was doing well :) She updates the page twice daily


----------



## jadey_fae

https://www.facebook.com/AJsJourney2204?hc_location=stream
Sunnylove


----------



## lizziedripping

Faibel - my thoughts and prayers are with you honey. Prom with twins is more common unfortunately, and it's difficult to say whether this has happened because there are two or due to IC complications, though with your cervix being closed it looks like a separate issue. Did your waters go completely or a trickle? Mine gushed a little at 33wks I think but didn't trigger labour so hang in there sweetie :hugs:


----------



## katyb1982

Faibel I have every thing crossed for you. When I was in NICU with the boy's last year there was a twin mum whose waters went at 26w and she held on till 27 when they were born. They had a fairly uneventful NICU journey and are totally fine now. You are over 28 weeks and have had the steroids. That's all positive. Are you on ward 34? They are lovely there and you get fish and chips on Fridays! It must be so scary but hang on in there!


----------



## geordiemammy

Twinkle 3 said:


> Monro have they said how long on average they think it will be before your deliver? What length is your cervix at? I was told the length and dilation but not effacement. Atleast your going in the right direction and dilated a little :) hopefully it won't be too long for you. Keep ball bouncing lol.
> 
> Gm thankyou for the advice about gbs and sex, I actually felt confident enough to do it last night without worrying :) was hoping it would kick start labour but nope nothing :(
> I have just realised that your on your 5th little boy, isn't it strange how some women have all of the same sex child. I'm so excited for a little boy :) I, hoping there easier than girls lol. My little girl is only 4 but thinks she's 14.
> 
> Faibel sorry to hear your waters have gone already, wishing your babies a safe delivery and a short hospital stay x
> 
> Sunny love happy to hear your little boy is doing well :)
> 
> Jessiemum i think when your high risk it's up to your consultant if you can fly or not :)
> 
> Lizzie this heat is killing me, it wasn't too bad at the start of the heat wave as I was loving having a nice summer, ESP as its rare for us to have a decent one here. When it's hot I'm use to wearing shorts and vest tops but I don't fit in any of my clothes so had to invest in two maxi dresses which both feel like I have a blanket wrapped around me. So i never feel nice and cool lol. I can't sleep much at night either as the house is far too hot. I envy people with air con lol
> 
> Jadey I'm so happy to read that you didn't think tearing during labour wasn't too bad, it relaxes me a little :)

Yeah boy number 5 I had 4 m/c between ds4 and this little dude so I'm thinking I just can't carry girls so I'm holding out for granddaughters when they get older lol boys are hard work too and ain't as easily pleased as girls I don't think and ds4 at 3 thinks he is the oldest in the house he tells the others off and stuff :/ 

Pleased you managed to dtd just keep doing it its bound to start you off eventually lol 

Faibel fingers crossed they stay in there a bit longer they were good weights at your last scan so sure they will be ok and the steroids will help too as long as infection is kept away and contractions don't start you still have cooking time left xx


----------



## jadey_fae

thinking of u fabiel. You are at a good gestation. Hang in there! Sending u positive vibes!


----------



## lizziedripping

Small comfort I know Faibel, but bear in mind too that all the major organs etc mature faster with twins compared with singletons, especially before 30wks. It's Mother Nature's way of preparing for an anticipated early multiple delivery. Like for like, twins do much better than singles of the same gestation. All that said, still praying for a few more weeks inside honey - I know how desperately you want that too :hugs:


----------



## faibel

Thanks everyone for your kind and positive thoughts. I'm still hanging in there, no contractions or signs of infection, so trying to stay positive! My waters have completely gone for twin 1, so they say that 80% of women usually labour within 48hrs, so I'm hoping we are in the 20% bracket that gets a few more weeks! 

Thanks for the info Lizzie, as usual you always know what to say to make me feel better. I feel a bit more positive now. I know i've had a 26wker before but it scary going back to nicu again.

Katy - yes I'm on 34, its so hot but they are lovely! If (big if) things stay quiet they may let me home mon but then I have to come in twice a week for scan n monitoring! Better than being kept in though!

Hope everyone else is having an uneventful time and cooking those bubs x


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi Girls, Im not on much these days as being a NICU mum is tiring! I thought id pop on to see how everyone is doing. Ashton is doing great! He's had a long bumpy journey and still a bit to go but we hope and pray he's over the worst of it. He's now 4lb 9oz, he's in a cot, on high flow oxygen which they are slowly weaning and on tuesday he had his first bottle feed! Im so incredibly proud of him!!!

Best wishes to the mums still cooking and congratulations to the new mums! xxx


----------



## katyb1982

faibel said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind and positive thoughts. I'm still hanging in there, no contractions or signs of infection, so trying to stay positive! My waters have completely gone for twin 1, so they say that 80% of women usually labour within 48hrs, so I'm hoping we are in the 20% bracket that gets a few more weeks!
> 
> Thanks for the info Lizzie, as usual you always know what to say to make me feel better. I feel a bit more positive now. I know i've had a 26wker before but it scary going back to nicu again.
> 
> Katy - yes I'm on 34, its so hot but they are lovely! If (big if) things stay quiet they may let me home mon but then I have to come in twice a week for scan n monitoring! Better than being kept in though!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having an uneventful time and cooking those bubs x

It was scorching when I was there. First time I was next to the window so it wasn't too bad, second time wasn't and it was so stuffy. Keeping everything 
crossed for you. Do they know yet if it is down to IC or the twin pregnancy?


----------



## monro84

Thank you eveyone 

Twinkle- no he did not say he did say:-( . He is the type that is kinda vage on things. Like he did not give me a % of enfacement he just said that my cervix is the same as it was when the stitch went in but I was not dilated externally when the stitch was put in so I am guessing he ment the length which it was 2.5 cm and went to 2cm at one point so I am guessing my length now is b/w 2.5 and 2 cm.:shrug: He said he is engaged however not sure if 2/5th or all the way or what but I do know he is lower then the last appt and he said he was engaged kinda then so I am going to say he is b/w 2/5th and 4/5ths engaged :shrug:. He asked me about if I wanted to be induced next week I told him I wanted to go on my on unless there was any danger of me having a c section b/c of the babys weight he said I should be fine. I also told him that at one point the placenta starts to die off so I would like to be induced before then. He said usually after 41 or 42 wks is when they won't let you go over so I told him we would talk about inducement around 41 wks. That is if I can live with this hip pain till then. 

Faibel--praying that they stay baking a little while longer:hugs:. Your waters can replentish and so can your mucus plug so hopfully that will happen but I am not sure about what happens to the sac on baby 1 if the waters already went. I have always been confused about if your waters go how do you stay a few more weeks does that not mean the sac has broken I don't think it can repair itself :shrug:


----------



## faibel

katyb1982 said:


> faibel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind and positive thoughts. I'm still hanging in there, no contractions or signs of infection, so trying to stay positive! My waters have completely gone for twin 1, so they say that 80% of women usually labour within 48hrs, so I'm hoping we are in the 20% bracket that gets a few more weeks!
> 
> Thanks for the info Lizzie, as usual you always know what to say to make me feel better. I feel a bit more positive now. I know i've had a 26wker before but it scary going back to nicu again.
> 
> Katy - yes I'm on 34, its so hot but they are lovely! If (big if) things stay quiet they may let me home mon but then I have to come in twice a week for scan n monitoring! Better than being kept in though!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having an uneventful time and cooking those bubs x
> 
> It was scorching when I was there. First time I was next to the window so it wasn't too bad, second time wasn't and it was so stuffy. Keeping everything
> crossed for you. Do they know yet if it is down to IC or the twin pregnancy?Click to expand...

They haven't said, they don't want to fiddle too much down there. No bleeding and pain is good they said, so might be just a multiple pregnancy. It just came so outta the blue, no warning at all! I was cruising thinking we were doing great, so kinda disappointed, really thought we'd make 30 + weeks, was hoping 34 but thats looking unlikely, so now just hoping for another week at least. 

It's funny with my 1st daughter, the paeds were all doom n gloom about the odds etc, preparing us for the worst (thankfully we had a relatively smooth ride through nicu) but last night they were quite positive, I hope they are right x


----------



## faibel

monro84 said:


> Thank you eveyone
> 
> Twinkle- no he did not say he did say:-( . He is the type that is kinda vage on things. Like he did not give me a % of enfacement he just said that my cervix is the same as it was when the stitch went in but I was not dilated externally when the stitch was put in so I am guessing he ment the length which it was 2.5 cm and went to 2cm at one point so I am guessing my length now is b/w 2.5 and 2 cm.:shrug: He said he is engaged however not sure if 2/5th or all the way or what but I do know he is lower then the last appt and he said he was engaged kinda then so I am going to say he is b/w 2/5th and 4/5ths engaged :shrug:. He asked me about if I wanted to be induced next week I told him I wanted to go on my on unless there was any danger of me having a c section b/c of the babys weight he said I should be fine. I also told him that at one point the placenta starts to die off so I would like to be induced before then. He said usually after 41 or 42 wks is when they won't let you go over so I told him we would talk about inducement around 41 wks. That is if I can live with this hip pain till then.
> 
> Faibel--praying that they stay baking a little while longer:hugs:. Your waters can replentish and so can your mucus plug so hopfully that will happen but I am not sure about what happens to the sac on baby 1 if the waters already went. I have always been confused about if your waters go how do you stay a few more weeks does that not mean the sac has broken I don't think it can repair itself :shrug:

Apparently the baby will be fine without waters at this gestation, although the risk of infection increases a lot. There is also a small risk of cord compression, which scares the crap outta me! Maybe delivering sooner rather than later could be a blessing in disguise...who knows! I feel sorry for the bub who lost her waters, it can't be very nice banging about in there without a cushion x


----------



## katyb1982

Faibel- when I had the stitch put in Dr Smith said the aim was to get me to 28w+ as it was much better than 24, and I would guess better than 26! Fc


----------



## sunnylove

Faibel, my husband works with a man and he and his wife recently had twins. Apparently one of the twins' water broke at 10 WEEKS. And she didn't end up delivering both babies until 27 weeks! Of course, because that twins' water broke so early he has more issues than his brother, but he is doing good. Another neighboring nicu mom had her water break at 25 weeks and didn't deliver until 28 weeks. She did have a singleton though, and her little boy has done SO WELL. Their stay has been pretty uneventful. 

And like Lizzie said, twins develop much faster than singletons. Sort of a 'survival of the fittest' kind of thing. A friend recently delivered twins at 25 weeks and you can definitely tell - they develop fast!! One of her twins is whizzing right by my son - kind of makes me jealous! So happy you're at 28 weeks and I hope you make it into the 30s!! :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Faibel - I remember so distinctly with Evie that we were desperate to get her to 28wks because the odds for survival with optimum health sky rocket at that gestation. With the twins my consultant breathed an audible sigh of relief at my 28wk scan just because I had made it to that deemed 'safe' point for their health and outcome. I do know that like you I desperately wanted more weeks, but at 24 I prayed to make that point, and became so much more relaxed once I had made that gestation. 

Pregnancy is very unpredictable hun, don't assume anything until it happens. I have known many women defy the odds when they were very much stacked against them. As for those little munchkins, they will be born fighters darlin'. Lots of love xxx


----------



## faibel

lizziedripping said:


> Faibel - I remember so distinctly with Evie that we were desperate to get her to 28wks because the odds for survival with optimum health sky rocket at that gestation. Witoh the twins my consultant breathed an audible sigh of relief at my 28wk scan just because I had made it to that deemed 'safe' point for their health and outcome. I do know that like you I desperately wanted more weeks, but at 24 I prayed to make that point, and became so much more relaxed once I had made that gestation.
> 
> Pregnancy is very unpredictable hun, don't assume anything until it happens. I have known many women defy the odds when they were very much stacked against them. As for those little munchkins, they will be born fighters darlin'. Lots of love xxx

I remember thinking that at 24 weeks too but now I'm here it seems way to early again...always wanting more! I am pleased I'm heading towards 29 weeks and pray these bubs are strong and healthy.

I so scared about infection and cord compression, it's such a risk and with the cord how would I know before its too late? If they send me home I'll be a bag of nerves, however being in hosp with this heat is not very pleasant but a small price to pay! In some ways delivering might be safer...x


----------



## monro84

faibel--thats good then I know when I got to 28 wks I was relieved b/c the survival rate is 90% so thats good to know. I forgot that the waters give them coushion :dohh:. You made it to 28 wk and just had streroids they should be fine. Will be praying for ya and that there is no cord compression.


----------



## 25weeker

faibel said:


> I remember thinking that at 24 weeks too but now I'm here it seems way to early again...always wanting more! I am pleased I'm heading towards 29 weeks and pray these bubs are strong and healthy.
> 
> I so scared about infection and cord compression, it's such a risk and with the cord how would I know before its too late? If they send me home I'll be a bag of nerves, however being in hosp with this heat is not very pleasant but a small price to pay! In some ways delivering might be safer...x

Faibel - I hope your babies cook for a few more weeks. Infection triggered my labour and the first thing to identify I had an infection was my temperature started rising so if they send you home maybe get a thermometer and keep an eye on your temp as some reassurance.


----------



## jadey_fae

Ladies I have got myself into a right state worrying about listeria. I have been googling (I know, I know) and it's really scared me. 
I have been feeling flu ish today and yesterday. Could be the heat but I haven't been outside - as it's too hot and Ive kept my fluids up. I feel awful. Stiff neck and all achey with chills. Logic would say it's the heat or a bug but I can't stop thinking about the veggie pate, or the soft serves I had before I new I shouldn't. This is really panicking me :/
Help.................... :cry:


----------



## Radiance

jadey_fae said:


> Ladies I have got myself into a right state worrying about listeria. I have been googling (I know, I know) and it's really scared me.
> I have been feeling flu ish today and yesterday. Could be the heat but I haven't been outside - as it's too hot and Ive kept my fluids up. I feel awful. Stiff neck and all achey with chills. Logic would say it's the heat or a bug but I can't stop thinking about the veggie pate, or the soft serves I had before I new I shouldn't. This is really panicking me :/
> Help.................... :cry:

I'm sure everything is okay!! Can you give your OB/midwife a call about your concern? :hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

no it's friday night. So no one to talk to until Mon :(


----------



## Radiance

jadey_fae said:


> no it's friday night. So no one to talk to until Mon :(

Sorry, I forgot about the time difference! Is there no oncall nurses or doctors there? I would just keep doing what you're doing. Try getting fluids in and watch for your symptoms and fevers- make sure to write them down! I hope you start feeling better!


----------



## lizziedripping

Jaded my lovely, I am sure this is probably a virus you've picked up honey, there are a surprising number of them around for the time of year. Though listeria is a theoretical risk, it's still very small but your irrational brain has ceased hold of this and is wreaking havoc with your nerves (I've been there many, many times). You don't mention having sickness and diarrhoea? Pretty much the main symptom of the infection. 

The chances of having had pâté contaminated with the bacteria are slim (otherwise we'd all be coming down with it constantly). If memory serves, it used to be a real problem in countries like France where they eat lots of pâté and soft cheeses daily, and pregnant women were not aware of the risks. You'd have to be consuming larger quantities to put yourself at risk, and even then most women don't get infected.

If you're anything like me you'll need to be checked thoroughly before you'll be fullyreassured and stop worrying, but for what it's worth I don't think you've got listeriosis - as an objective, non-pregnant but pathological worrier who has perspective on this where you don't lol :hugs: 

Try to get some sleep tonight, you sound drained from the heat, probably aren't drinking enough water and might have picked up a bug which is making you feel off. Hormones too can make you feel fluey, which is why you are achey and off colour as you go into labour. 

Relax my lovely - I have spent many a sleepless night turning over lots of hideous possibilities in my head over the years, none of which have ever come to fruition. Most of the time most people are fine, though google would of course have you believe otherwise ;) Take care xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Jadey firstly stop googling its bad for your health!! 
Secondly there is loads of viruses going round there has been 3 in my house this week alone whether you go outside or not in this heat you get hot my house is kinda cool but I still get too hot and flush a lot the chances of listeria are pretty low you need to chill out and relax not scare yourself stupid on google you will be fine but if your really nervous about it get checked on Monday I don't think you have anything to worry about though bless you!!! I've got a virus myself at the minute had no voice since last Friday and a terrible throat which is getting right on my nerves now but I did get some hot flushes with that too this heat is causing everyone to be to warm so try not to worry too much and just go with the flow I realise this is easier said than done but getting yourself all worked up wont be doing you or baby any good xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Thank u. I feel a little better this morn :) I just hate how I worry


----------



## faibel

Hi all, Still cooking the bubs but had a rough night. Had strong contractions for about 2 hrs through the night but they stopped, now just back ache. I've masses of discharge, which is not so good, so they have decided to take the stitch out. They think labour is coming I think. I'm quite uncomfortable but I thought they'd leave stitch until things were under way, now I feel like these bubs will be here today. I'm scared now x


----------



## geordiemammy

Faibel fingers crossed they don't come just yet but you have had the steroids and your nearly 29 weeks which is good and like one of the other ladies said twin develop quicker for this reason thinking of you xx


----------



## lizziedripping

You'll be in my thoughts today Faibel :hugs: It's probably wise to remove the stitch before significant contractions begin honey. Incidentally I had lots of vile green discharge in the run up to delivering Evie but there was no trace of an infection. I believe it was my body's reaction to labouring with the stitch in place. Take care stay strong sweet xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Jadey I used to worry about everything and I know I luckily haven't had to have a stitch in but its not the stitch your worrying about now I think pregnancy makes people irrational because its your baby and you naturally worry especially if you have complications during pregnancy I was never away from ma when I was pregnant with the first 3 I panicked over everything but I have more complications with ds4 and this pregnancy and so far I think I've been pretty relaxed with this one other than the bleed I had I think having a Doppler has helped a lot though cause I can check in on him xx


----------



## katyb1982

faibel said:


> Hi all, Still cooking the bubs but had a rough night. Had strong contractions for about 2 hrs through the night but they stopped, now just back ache. I've masses of discharge, which is not so good, so they have decided to take the stitch out. They think labour is coming I think. I'm quite uncomfortable but I thought they'd leave stitch until things were under way, now I feel like these bubs will be here today. I'm scared now x

I would be terrified too hun but twins at just shy of 29w when y o u have had steroids isn't a dire situation. Just think they have had nearly 3 weeks longer than your 26 weeker. That's a huge difference at this stage. This is what I have been trying to tell myself every week since 24!


----------



## Craigswife

Fabiel, thinking of you hun, wishing you an uneventful day. I agree with the girls, the steroids are amazing and made a massive difference to both my prem babies. I know how scary it is knowing you'll deliver soon, but at 29wks your babies should do fine, especially after steroids.You'll be in my thoughts today. Xx
Jadey, I had to ban myself from google, I used to drive myself crazy with worry. As Lizzie said the main symptom of listeria is sickness and diarrhea and is actually not that common. Pregnancy can do funny things to us and with a high risk pregnancy you're convinced something's going to go wrong. Keep smiling my lovely
Twinkle, any news? I check every day! Xx


----------



## shanny

love and best wishes faibel xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle and monroe, hope things are progressing! I am excited :happydance:


----------



## monro84

Finally in the parts of mucus plug I am loosing its getting bloody but since its not a huge blob of it is it still my bloody show or am I gearing up to loose the big part that's my bloody show?


----------



## jadey_fae

could be your bloody show. Some people don't get any blood in the plug. Exciting. Any pain?


----------



## TLM21

Thinking of you faibel, positive vibes and hugs
Monro you are so close, cc
jadey I'm glad you are better now, definetely no google. love seeing the ticker move hun
Twinkle any news???
Hope everyone else is ok, hugs


----------



## sharan

Hi ladies

I've not long found out I'm pregnant. This is my first pregnancy after my loss last year at 22 weeks. Unfortunately I went into early labour and ended up giving birth to my beautiful but sleeping angel son.

I had all the tests done afterwards and the result was inconclusive. However they are not ruling incompetent cervix. I won't be getting an elective cerclage this time round but I will be more closely monitored by the consultant and at any sign of shortening of cervix I will have the stitch. I will also be using progesterone for 5 days when I'm 16 weeks.

Despite all these extra precautions being in place I am still absolutely bricking it. I feel I can't get excited about this pregnancy. I don't want to tell anyone until I'm over 24 weeks which I know won't be practical with my parents or in laws. I don't feel I can buy anything for this baby until I'm close to my due date. I bought my angel's 'first outfit' the afternoon I got admitted to hospital with suspected early labour - how cruel was that?

Ladies please tell me howi can try and relax as I really do want to enjoy this pregnancy but don't feel I can.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies still no baby for me :( iv got bad cramps today and backache along with braxton hicks so im crossing my fingers and hoping he will make an apperance soon. i cant sit still because im so uncomfy :( monoro id say it was your bloody show :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi sharan. im sorry for your loss. i lost my little boy last year also at 22weeks. i was offered either monitoring in my next pregnancy or an elective stitch. i chose the elective stitch as i didnt want to take any chances. What was the reason why they wont give you an elective stitch? 

Try not to worry too much as theres lots of ladies on here that have been monitored and if need be they have had the stitch placed, such as jadey who is now doing wonderfully :) 

Incompetent cervix is such a scary thing to have. It makes you worry continuously but it can be beaten and you can have a full term healthy baby with it :)

i never in a million years thought i would get further than 24weeks in my pregnancy amd here i am at 37weeks. im amazed. i had my stitch taken out 6days ago and my baby still wont come out lol.

If you have any questions theres lots of us on here full of knowledge and advice for you


----------



## sharan

I was told that as my first DS was term plus they are not wholly convinced that it is incompetent cervix. The tests on the placenta afterwards showed signs of chorioamnionitis infection but its the chicken and the egg scenario as to what came first! So for that reason the OB consultant would prefer to monitor closely then react as soon as there is any sign of shortening.

To be honest I'm just grateful I will be looked after by the consultant who knows my history. And I'm just going to take one day at a time this time.



Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi sharan. im sorry for your loss. i lost my little boy last year also at 22weeks. i was offered either monitoring in my next pregnancy or an elective stitch. i chose the elective stitch as i didnt want to take any chances. What was the reason why they wont give you an elective stitch?
> 
> Try not to worry too much as theres lots of ladies on here that have been monitored and if need be they have had the stitch placed, such as jadey who is now doing wonderfully :)
> 
> Incompetent cervix is such a scary thing to have. It makes you worry continuously but it can be beaten and you can have a full term healthy baby with it :)
> 
> i never in a million years thought i would get further than 24weeks in my pregnancy amd here i am at 37weeks. im amazed. i had my stitch taken out 6days ago and my baby still wont come out lol.
> 
> If you have any questions theres lots of us on here full of knowledge and advice for you


----------



## Agiboma

@faible you are at a good gestation almost 29 weeks, the twins will do well


----------



## 25weeker

sharan said:


> I was told that as my first DS was term plus they are not wholly convinced that it is incompetent cervix. The tests on the placenta afterwards showed signs of chorioamnionitis infection but its the chicken and the egg scenario as to what came first! So for that reason the OB consultant would prefer to monitor closely then react as soon as there is any sign of shortening.
> 
> To be honest I'm just grateful I will be looked after by the consultant who knows my history. And I'm just going to take one day at a time this time.

Hi Sharan sorry to hear you lost your lo at 22 weeks last year. I dilated at 21 weeks in my last pregnancy and after 5 days of not labouring I had a stitch placed. I got an infection at 25 weeks which triggered labour. During the month with my stitch my bloods etc were all over the place so they weren't sure if my dilation was caused by something brewing, an incompetent cervix or just because it was a twin pregnancy. This pregnancy I was given cervical scans fortnightly from 16 weeks to 24 weeks and swabs taken 4 weekly from 16 weeks to 28 weeks. Thankfully this one has been much smoother and I am 34 weeks today. There is a thread on here called cervical measurements to give you some ideas if variations. You might need to look back a page or two.

I hope you have a smooth 9 months xx


----------



## katyb1982

I just had to share with people who would understand that I am 28W today! I know that I'm not out of the woods yet and obviously I'd love my babies would cook for longer but my consultant said when she put my stitch in about a month ago " let's aim for 28 weeks" and here I am.

I also wouldn't have believed it weeks ago if someone would have told me that I'd get this far!

Sharan- I was monitored as they weren't sure if my previous loss (twins at 24+3 whom lived for 6 days) was down to IC or a twin pregnancy complication. I shortened a bit initially (3.7-2.6 between 12 and 20w) then significantly to between 2.3 and 1.4 at 23w when I had a stitch put in. However this time they caught it before it dilated so the procedure was quite straightforward. I have been on progesterone since then and whilst not properly on bed rest, taking it very easy!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Sharan and welcome :flower:

So sorry for your loss last year hun, thats really tough :nope: Your situation is much like mine in that I carried my first baby to term with no problems, only to present at 23wks with IC in my second pregnancy. My first borns traumatic delivery (ventouse) caused cervical tearing which left it extremely weak. 

Doctors are reluctant to diagnose IC, and it goes unnoticed most of the time. Its fair enough that they're monitoring things closely this time, but be sure to ask for regular scans to check your cervix after 14wks. If there are any signs of premature shortening, you are entitled to press for a stitch sooner rather than later. The sooner the better in fact. Really, if IC is your problem, then it will begin to show itself around 16wks or so. Lots of love and luck, and we're here if you need us xxx

Katyb - yey for 28wks xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Monroe, the 'show' can come away a bit at a time hun, but as you dilate more and more its likely it will eventually come away as a big blob of gloop! There's no mistaking it when it does appear ;) You might just lose bits and pieces like this for a few more weeks until labour gets going, or you could all of a sudden feel full on contractions and a proper show! There's no way of knowing. It does sound as though labour isn't far off for you tho sweet xxx


----------



## jadey_fae

Katyb - 28 weeks is great!

Fabiel - hope things are ok with you. I know it's been said but u are at a great gestation :)

Welcome Sharon - Sorry for your loss. I was monitterd instead of having a stitch put in early. Mine was placed 20 weeks and here I am now :) I am sure I wouldn't be without the stitch

Lizzie - Thats interesting about your history. I had my first pregnancy go to term but had a ventouse delivery also. I am wondering if this could have also impacted on my cervix. I had always put my IC down to the LLETZ I had, which interestingly caused me cervical stenosis, so I then had to be dilated for my periods to come!

Twinkle & Monroe - Keep bouncing, walking and enjoy the last days of being pregnant!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Jadey - I don't think it was the ventouse which caused my IC hun (tho my post did imply that - doh). My babies tend to be large and have big heads (the twins already wear age 11-14 hats at age 3 lol), and so my first son's head and body were really too large for me to deliver vaginally. That's why the ventouse, and why my cervix tore. The cervix is actually a complex, muscular but elastic structure and for me was torn and stitched in such a way as to make it weak (I'm not sure that the reg looking after me was very experienced at either complicated delivery or suturing :( - tho to be fair I was probably just really unlucky and should have had a section when it became clear Harry was stuck. 

Was your Lletz performed after your first baby I'm guessing? It's much more likely that the procedure was responsible for your IC than the ventouse. Lots of love xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies, still waiting for this baby, I know I'm only 37+4 weeks but it's so frustrating waiting after expecting him to be here early! I wouldn't be so bothered about him taking his time to come out but with me having no stitch, lots of cramps and strong tightenings all day long, loss of mucus plug, 1-2cm dilated hardly any cervix left and his head at +1 station then it sort of plays with your mind that any day he can come but then never does lol!!!

Kate Middleton is in labour so for the coin he needs to come today :)

But then again alsong as he's healthy when he's born then that's all that matters, I'm just a very impatient mummy waiting to meet my little miracle :)

How are you all doing?


----------



## jadey_fae

full moon tonight Twinkle. Lots of ladies go into labour bcos their water goes on a full moon. It's to do with the pressure change the moon causes that effects 'bodies' of water! :) Maternity units are always busy on a full moon!


----------



## geordiemammy

Ya never know Kate's baby might not get here til after 12 tonight so you have today and tomorrow at a push :) get bouncing on the ball again boys are lazy x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Oooh I hope so Jadey :) I'll probably still be on the thread moaning he isn't hereat 40+weeks lol


----------



## Twinkle 3

geordiemammy said:


> Ya never know Kate's baby might not get here til after 12 tonight so you have today and tomorrow at a push :) get bouncing on the ball again boys are lazy x

Everyone keeps telling me that boys are lazy, if hes anything like his dad he's going to be super lazy lol! I'll get ball bouncing and see what happens :) x


----------



## faibel

Hi, quick update...

They arrived sat night and sun morn, one just before midnight and the other just after, different birthdays! It was a very traumatic birth, you name it, it happened, drs running around like headless chickens etc but they made it here safely! Esme, twin 1 weighed 2lb 13ozs and is in air doing well. Neve, twin 2 weighed exactly the same and on cpap but doing well also. So far so good! I'm still in shock I think, still can't believe it happened and the way it happened! Will keep you updated. Thanks for all your support and positive thoughts ladies x

Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on 28 wks Katy x


----------



## Craigswife

Fabiel - congratulations! They sound like they're doing very well. Look after yourself and keep us updated when you can. Lovely names by the way! Xx
Twinkle, I'm willing you on! I keep checking just in case!
Jadey, look at your ticker, wow! Hope you're well
Katy, well done 28wks is a fab milestone x
I'm excitedly awaiting to hear the news on the royal baby! It's reassuring to know though, that even though the baby is a future king/queen and will have the best care ever, he/she will still keep Kate & William awake at night and cover their expensive clothes with baby sick, just like the rest of our babies do!


----------



## katyb1982

Huge congrats Faibel. Lovely names and great that they are on air and cpap all ready( am so up on my NICU jargon that when we probably end up back there am sure to be a nightmare parent) I'm sure you are being really well looked after and I know it will be a long hospital journey but it will probably be much easier than your 26 weeker and shorter too. Am at the RVI tomorrow and fingers crossed on our tour of SCBU on Thus so will be thinking bout yoU and your little bundles!


----------



## jadey_fae

faibel said:


> Hi, quick update...
> 
> They arrived sat night and sun morn, one just before midnight and the other just after, different birthdays! It was a very traumatic birth, you name it, it happened, drs running around like headless chickens etc but they made it here safely! Esme, twin 1 weighed 2lb 13ozs and is in air doing well. Neve, twin 2 weighed exactly the same and on cpap but doing well also. So far so good! I'm still in shock I think, still can't believe it happened and the way it happened! Will keep you updated. Thanks for all your support and positive thoughts ladies x
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on 28 wks Katy x

Congrats Fabiel. Love the names and good weights at just under 3lb each. Glad to hear they are doing well. I am sure they will have a smooth stay at the hosp. 28 + weeks is great. How are u recovering?


----------



## lizziedripping

Aww Faibel, congratulations sweetie, the girls sound fab and already doing so well. Love their names :) Wish my twinnies had seperate birthdays - they'll love that as they get older. The weights were good too. Being girls, and reaching 29wks are all positives darlin', fingers crossed that they go from strength to strength. Make sure to look after you too :hugs:


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, I tend to agree, boys are lazy! I find I do things for my son that he's more than capable of doing himself! He's a lazy monkey!


----------



## shanny

Congrats Faibel - love and best wishes for your time in nnu

SIL thinks I should bounce on trampoline...........................just to coincide with Kate!!


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats faibel and well done great weights and love the names and how funny having different birthdays bless them you will just have 2 days worth of partying once they get older :) pleased they are doing so well xxx


----------



## ShelbyLC

Congratulations, faibel! Love their names, great weights and how cool about the birthdays! Hope you recover quickly. Get as much rest as you can, it will help you heal faster. :hugs: If you have any questions or need to vent or anything, I'm more than willing to help. I had twins at 29+5. :flower:


----------



## monro84

lizziedripping said:


> Monroe, the 'show' can come away a bit at a time hun, but as you dilate more and more its likely it will eventually come away as a big blob of gloop! There's no mistaking it when it does appear ;) You might just lose bits and pieces like this for a few more weeks until labour gets going, or you could all of a sudden feel full on contractions and a proper show! There's no way of knowing. It does sound as though labour isn't far off for you tho sweet xxx


Lizzie thank you I still have not seen a big glob of it however I did loose alot over the weekend and it was bloody almost everytime I wiped till this morning it seems like its not much mucus anymore. Is is possible I lost it all or I just quit dilating.


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine just came away in bits about a week before birth and then I went for a check up and was 4cms dilated I didn't have a stitch don't know if that makes a difference at all but I got to 9cm with no pain at all x


----------



## ShelbyLC

My mucus plug was never bloody. It came away over 2-3 days when I was about 4cm dilated.


----------



## monro84

Faibel--Congrats love the names and different b-days that is so cool. 

geordiemammy--Oh that would be so nice it that is the case however no time for epidural then.


----------



## monro84

I have an appt Thurs so I guess I will see then unless I go before then. But it is possible that I have lost all my mucus plug now. If so then is just my water left to break or contractions start or if I don't have any plug left then is it more likely for my water to break?


----------



## sunnylove

faibel said:


> Hi, quick update...
> 
> They arrived sat night and sun morn, one just before midnight and the other just after, different birthdays! It was a very traumatic birth, you name it, it happened, drs running around like headless chickens etc but they made it here safely! Esme, twin 1 weighed 2lb 13ozs and is in air doing well. Neve, twin 2 weighed exactly the same and on cpap but doing well also. So far so good! I'm still in shock I think, still can't believe it happened and the way it happened! Will keep you updated. Thanks for all your support and positive thoughts ladies x
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on 28 wks Katy x

Awesome!!!! Wonderful weights, your girls will do great!! And wow, not on a vent for even a couple hours? Exciting! I hope your NICU journey is smooth and uneventful!


----------



## lizziedripping

Monroe - difficult to know hun. You are likely losing it bit by bit but then it replenishes in equal measure because you are only a little dilated. When you lose it in a huge glob you are typically moving into the active phase of labour when there is no mistaking it (things are really on the move). This phase could happen literally at any moment, or could be a few more weeks. With my first I lost the whole plug in one afternoon during very mild but very regular contractions - they intensified within a few hrs of the loss. Xxx


----------



## shanny

was hoping for a royal coin but TWINKLE/MONRO the responsibility is now yours come on!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jadey that's fascinating about full moon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radiance

Congratulations Faibel!! Great weights, glad they are doing good!

*Question!* I'm not sure if I'm having a small slow amniotic leak or if this sounds like normal pregnancy discharge. 

I had mentioned it to the midwife about two weeks ago that I was worried I was leaking and she acted like I was crazy. Her response was no, because I'm so early. I have a history of pprom, part of my water at 29w1d with my 1st and slow leak with my 2nd at 19w5d.

The leak that I asked the midwife about did stop and I had nothing else until this week, the last week my underwear get wet and more wet each hour but not a lot and it's not puddles of anything. It's clear, no smell and no texture. I have leaked pee and there is an obvious smell to urine so no confusion there.

Yesterday, I was pretty wet, it went through my underwear and through my sweats I was wearing. Two days before this my discharged had changed (from hardly anything) and was very VERY thick, clumpy and white (that only lasted for a day and a half and stopped).

*Oh, and when I push during a bowel movement, I will have a small drizzle of fluid (like if I was peeing)


----------



## cat81

Hi ladies,
Sorry to crash in on this thread but I have a question I'm hoping you might be able to answer for me. My consultant is concerned that I am at risk of IC as I had a previous PROM and premature baby born at 33 weeks. No-none is sure whether this was due to IC or something else but in the absence of any other explanation, they are monitoring my cervix this pregnancy just in case.
My last cervical scan was at 20 weeks and it measured 4.9cm which I understand is actually on the long side. I have to go for a repeat scan at 24 weeks.
So my question - in your experience would you say that because my cervix was measuring long at 20 weeks that this is a good sign that I am not suffering from IC or have any of you found that your measurement dropped significantly after 20 weeks?
Any comments or advice very welcome. Thanks. x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Cat :) If your cervix was 4.9 at 20wks then it is extremely unlikely you have IC. A cervix can shorten rapidly in a short space of time, and theoretically that can happen any time, however, the point about IC is that it usually appears around 16wks when the baby has reached a certain weight. Certainly by 20wks it would have shown some sign of shortening even if only by a small amount. 

This coupled with the fact that you had prom and delivered relatively late in the day at 33wks suggests that prom happened independently and was not cervix related Hun. Prom associated with an IC usually occurs by 26wks latest. Sometimes prom happens and no one knows why, but chances are it won't happen again. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## monro84

Lizzie thank you that does exlpain it better but not what I what to hear :dohh: 

shanny--Thanks for the pressure lol. I don't think we will get one in the states but I could be wrong :shrug:


----------



## cat81

Lizziedripping - thank you so much for your reply. That's pretty much what I thought but I'm relieved to hear you say it. I'm glad they are keeping an eye on things for me anyway but fingers crossed that my previous experience was just one of those things and this little one is planning to stay put to the very end. xxx


----------



## ShelbyLC

Radiance - please go get checked! Don't leave until they test for amniotic fluid. If it is a leak, you're at risk for infection, so your doctor will probably want to start you on antibiotics until the leak fixes itself (which it will hopefully do).


----------



## lizziedripping

No worries Cat - good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## Craigswife

Lizzie, being the lady in the know can I pick your brains?
I've been thinking a lot about my birth and why my waters went.
I had low back ache all night, felt sick and vomited and a few hours later my waters broke. I delivered my daughter at 31+5wks, in the delivery suite they checked my cervix and it hadn't dilated, so my stitch hadn't failed. I was in bed asleep when my waters broke and just wondered why it happened, everything was going well in my pregnancy, or so it seemed!
My little girl is doing fantastically well and I'm so grateful for such a smooth journey through NICU.


----------



## shanny

That kind of what happened to me (with Holly 33 weeks) waters went but no stitch failure will be interested to see what Lizzie says..............I had to be induced as no contractions..............


----------



## TLM21

Congratulations faibel, you must be so excited, best wishes to you and the girls, xx
Twinkle love that you are at 37+
Monro, I went into labor at 40 weeks, hang in there, it will happen soon, xx
Hugs everyone


----------



## jessiemum

Faibel Massive congratulations & welcome to the world girls. D so happy to hear of their weight & how well they are doing. If you can try & rest as you will really need it. Please keep us informed on their progress x x x


----------



## sunnylove

cat81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry to crash in on this thread but I have a question I'm hoping you might be able to answer for me. My consultant is concerned that I am at risk of IC as I had a previous PROM and premature baby born at 33 weeks. No-none is sure whether this was due to IC or something else but in the absence of any other explanation, they are monitoring my cervix this pregnancy just in case.
> My last cervical scan was at 20 weeks and it measured 4.9cm which I understand is actually on the long side. I have to go for a repeat scan at 24 weeks.
> So my question - in your experience would you say that because my cervix was measuring long at 20 weeks that this is a good sign that I am not suffering from IC or have any of you found that your measurement dropped significantly after 20 weeks?
> Any comments or advice very welcome. Thanks. x

Like Lizzie said, very unlikely. :) At 20 weeks, my cervical length was measuring at about .4 cm. (POINT 4, not 4! lol.) pPROM can happen for a number of reasons and IC isn't always the culprit. I ended up delivering my son at 26 weeks and my water never even broke! I lost my mucus plug 8 days prior, but I never leaked any amniotic fluid during any period of my pregnancy.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies :) Shanny and CW, Did either of you have any traces of infection post birth? Did they test the placenta/chorion etc? Prom is one of those things that not much is yet known about. Often infection is a trigger, and so an undortunate one off. Sometimes some women are prone to it, but no one knows why. Sadly there are some women whose membrane ruptures early in the second trimester with no known cause (tho I suspect IC is responsible in those cases more often than medics are willing to acknowledge). 

Theoretically having a stitch and IC make a woman more at risk of prom, but in reality it's actually quite rare to get infection or prom as a direct result of having a cerclage, especially when it's placed early and electively. If your stitches were placed after cervical changes had already occurred then that increases the risk, but you'd expect delivery to be much earlier than 30wks if that we're the case. 

Did either of you have any signs of labour at all before your waters broke? Any aches and pains for the few weeks before? Your prom might well have been an entirely independent issue but could have been distantly related to the stitch - because so little is known about the exact mechanism of prom, maybe the IC and stitch was enough to tip some balance which in you two was enough to trigger it. 

Why this happens in some women and not others is still a mystery, but pregnancy is so complex it was probably a series of factors which on their own wouldn't be enough to cause anything, but together provide the right circumstances to increase your risk. It's such a delicate and vulnerable thing that the same set of circumstances might not occur ever again for you, so subsequent pregnancies will be fine once the IC is taken care of. Jeez I'm waffling, it's hard to explain but hope that makes sense xxx


----------



## monro84

Water broke @ 1 1/2 cm & 70% efaced. ...I got a ways to go.


----------



## Radiance

monro84 said:


> Water broke @ 1 1/2 cm & 70% efaced. ...I got a ways to go.

Woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Good luck, monro!


----------



## shanny

go monro.................where is twinkle

Thanks Lizzie- gonna reply properly later x


----------



## TLM21

Yeeee Monro, hope everything is going well, positive vibes your way hun


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ooh exciting news Monro :) keep us updated :)

Shanny I'm here and still pregnant :( missed out on the silver coin lol


----------



## Tink_0123

Fabiel, Congrats on the birth of ur girls.. Great weights for their gestations and thats super awesome that they have diff birthdays.. Wishig you a speedy recovery and for the girls a smooth and quick NICU stay.

Monro.. Hoping you had ur baby by now. Hope everything went well.. 

Twinkle, been thinking about u.. I remember when u joined the thread and look at u now, nearly 38 weeks.. So happy for u.. Ull b holding ur baby boy really soon..

Jadey, ur almost there.. Ticker is moving quickly..

Hope all u ladies are doing well n baking those babies.. I still read ur posts everyday just dont have much time to post..

Afm, balancing work n motherhood hehe but everything is well.. Audrey will b 4 months this Saturday, shes super big, weighs about 15 lbs n measures over 26 inches long, shes also very intelligent and has us all super in love with her. 

Take care .. You ladies are always in my thoughts


----------



## TLM21

so happy to read your post tink. I come by almost daily too and read, but can't always post something. Iget super excited at everyone's progress too. for me the thread was a life saver, very informative and supportive. thanks to all that are still supportive to each other. 
I too remember when twinkle joined and so impressed and happy in how far she is now.
still trying to figure out how to post pics as Diego is 6 weeks and so fun, lots of sleepless nites though... 
tink can't believe Audrey is 4 months already, wow. happy to read she is doing well. 
oh and Lizzie you are so awesome, so thankful to you for answering all questions and bringing peace to all in those crazy anxious, moments.
Shelby love seeing you here too  
for all of you that are going through the IC rollercoaster, hang in there, it's all worth it
hugs to all 
xx


----------



## shanny

Stitch out on monday eeeek getting bit nervous as hate internal type things ........when I had my last baby I even crossed my legs during labour to hope the whole thing would go away............


----------



## jadey_fae

Thats exciting!!! Mine will come out the week after! You post made me smile about crossing your legs :)
I've just noticed u live in Devon. Very close to me. Can I ask which area of Devon u are? I am in Taunton so technically in Somerset but grew up in Devon. Do u know Holcombe Rogus near Wellington?
I was thinking about asking my MW to take a look at my cervix 2moro - if she will?? I have been having bad cervical pain the last 2 days. Am wondering if I am starting to dilate.


----------



## shanny

Jadey - North Devon - tiny village called Black Torrington near Holsworthy but I have my babies in Exeter ( an hour away ) 

Don't know Holcombe Regis.............


Lizzie - have sent you a message

Put cot up today and packed bag I think I am almost ready..............physically maybe


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey i have had bad cervical pain all way through the pregnancy and after stitch removal its been pretty much constant. i thought it could be to do with dilating but im guessing not as i am not in labour yet also if you are concerned id ring triage

shanny and jadey so close to stitch removals yey :)

I saw my midwife yest and she says she dosnt expect to see me again as i will have had my baby by next week. i dont believe it though as i think ill end up going to my due date. Im having lots of signs labour is very close but nothings turning into labour unfortunatly :(

I have been told that eating pineapple is the best thing to evict the baby so we will see lol


----------



## jadey_fae

You have to eat a lot of it in one go. Like 3 in a day. And the enzymes that soften the cervix are all in the core so be sure to eat that too! :)


----------



## jadey_fae

Also the hosp told me that they have never had anyone go longer than a week after stitch removal but that was for rescue stitches where there had already been shortening and funnelling. She said with preventive stitches it is not uncommon to go to 40 weeks.


----------



## lizziedripping

Very true Jadey, it is more common here for women to go to 40wks than not after stitch removal (sorry Twinkle ;))

The pain you describe Jadey is not uncommon in stitch pregnancies as you progress. I had crippling needling pain in that region from 32wks with the twins. Baby is probably applying more pressure in that region, and your uterus is stretching and pulling against the stitch. I wouldn't worry unless you experience bleeding or contraction like pains. Tha said, you know your own body, if it reassures you ask then to have a look honey xx

Shanny - have got your message but will need a moment to reply properly if you don't mind bearing with me? Thanks for sharing lovely xxx


----------



## shanny

no worries Lizzie thanks for your time xxx

Feeling pleased with myself as have caught up on husbands business paperwork on my last children at school day.....................done it early so off to watch a bit of george Clooney in an old ER.....................xxxxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey i was told id go into labour not long after the stitch was removed, my consultant and midwifes were pretty sure of it but nothing happend :( the midwifes keep telling me not long now but its so frustrating as each day goes by and im still pregnant lol. i thought with me being 1-2cm dilated and no cervix left that id give birth sooner rather than later but i was wrong aswel. i did read that the average time it takes for women to go into labour from stitch removal is 9-14 days. so fingers crossed i wont be pregnant much longer xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Have you tried a hot curry my friend had a hot curry caster oil sex and raspberry leaf tablets and went into labour the next day 3 weeks early x


----------



## xGracex

I havent posted on here a while but have still been silently following everyones stories. I am do excited I have made it this far! 
I noticed most people get their stitch out around around 36 weeks.... but ill be getting mine out at 34. I was wondering if anyone else has gotten theirs out this early before? I do trust my specialist 100 percent he has been great so far, im just really curious.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Grace - so so pleased you've made it this far, how wonderful :hugs:

34ks is typically when a stitch is removed in twin pregnancy, 36wks with a singleton. The reason for this is because on average twins deliver around 34wks, and singletons any time from 37wks. Because of this increased risk of an earlier delivery with twins, the stitch is removed in anticipation to avoid labouring with it in place. 

Does your doc feel you're more at risk of an earlier delivery? If not, there is no reason to remove it so early, but then I'm not an expert and don't want to second guess your clinician sweetie xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

geordiemammy said:


> Have you tried a hot curry my friend had a hot curry caster oil sex and raspberry leaf tablets and went into labour the next day 3 weeks early x

Iv just had a hot curry and then I'm going to have a cup of rasp leaf tea :) hopefully I can persuade my oh to give me a foot massage as its suppose to help trigger labour by pressure points :) 

Hopefully somthing will work xx


----------



## geordiemammy

They say nipple stimulation also helps apparently xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

geordiemammy said:


> They say nipple stimulation also helps apparently xx

It's funny you should say that, my oh has just this minute mentioned that, I'm willing to try anything x


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha I read an artical that said nipple and clitoral stimulation during labour can make birth a more pleasurable experience and a quicker birth cause of the hormones it made me laugh cause I'm pretty sure the last thing on a woman's mind while in labour is an orgasm they even suggested taking a sex toy into hospital with you :/ x


----------



## lizziedripping

OMG - just logged in to see GM's and Twinkle's exchange :rofl: Good job I know what you ladies are talking about :rofl:

Remember me mentioning the breast pump Twink? Same principle as nipple stimulation, works a treat but brings on strong contractions. All this, and that baby still won't come until he's good and ready lol xxx


----------



## jadey_fae

lol :rofl:


----------



## jadey_fae

Grace, thats great news! Well done :)


----------



## shanny

The pressure points really worked for a friend of mine............we are on holiday from the 2nd til the 9th august (due 17th) so after we come back I am going to try everything on the list especially the walking/curbing/ bouncing etc................not sure what the crack with cod liver oil is as it seems to get a lot of people riled up but i can safely ask here.........


----------



## geordiemammy

Caster oils it is but I wouldn't try it it normally either makes ya sick or gives you the runs lol x


----------



## Craigswife

Just popped on for a read and chuckling about the thought of putting a sex toy in your hospital bag! I can't imagine many woman fancy getting the old rampant rabbit out in the delivery suite!
Twinkle I'm surprised you haven't delivered yet, I was sure they'd snip your stitch and it would ping out as your cervix burst open, lol! I'd heard that nipple stimulation brings on labour as does sex and I can certainly say after a bit of foreplay when I was pregnant it would start of braxton hicks in a big way, I'm sure your OH would be happy to help you in that department! Anythings worth a try!


----------



## xGracex

He hasnt said anything that he thinks I will go early. I think its just when he takes all cerclages out. Maybe ill have to ask him why he does it earlier than most :)


----------



## hede

Hi ladies.. Everyone on this forum seems so nice and well educated. My cervical length is shortening rapidly 3cm at 27wks, 2.5cms at 29w5d and 1.5cms at 30w5d. This is my first baby and I am scared to tears. No cerclage but started steroid injection today and STRICT bed rest. I am petrified... And positive comments, please send my way


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi hede. 
Your cervix does shorten toward the end of pregnancy. You are at a good gestation and have the steroid shots as a precaution. 
I don't think u need to worry as Incompetent cervix is only issue before 26 weeks. Your baby is too big to just fall out.
If u have pre term labour they can give u meds to stop this a lot of the time.
A lot of ladies last a whole pregancy with a short cervical length, with no cerclage and just bed rest alone :) 
The ladies on here are all so knowledgeable - so ask lots of questions :)


----------



## sunnylove

hede said:


> Hi ladies.. Everyone on this forum seems so nice and well educated. My cervical length is shortening rapidly 3cm at 27wks, 2.5cms at 29w5d and 1.5cms at 30w5d. This is my first baby and I am scared to tears. No cerclage but started steroid injection today and STRICT bed rest. I am petrified... And positive comments, please send my way

I wouldn't say you have IC as it's generally a problem before 26 weeks, and at 27 weeks your cervix was not measuring short. At 29 weeks it was barely measuring short! The cervix shortens as pregnancy progresses and yours may be on the short side, but I wouldn't necessarily say an early delivery is imminent for you. You're at a great gestation anyway! A lot of us here have had babies before 30 weeks, so know that you're in a good place.


----------



## Twinkle 3

geordiemammy said:


> Haha I read an artical that said nipple and clitoral stimulation during labour can make birth a more pleasurable experience and a quicker birth cause of the hormones it made me laugh cause I'm pretty sure the last thing on a woman's mind while in labour is an orgasm they even suggested taking a sex toy into hospital with you :/ x

Haha i have just read this, I can't say during labour I have ever thought about pleasuring myself, could you imagine doing it and a midwife walking in. Personally I'd prefer gas and air anyday over a vibe lol wonder if there's been anyone brave enough to listen to that article ha ha x


----------



## Twinkle 3

An update ladies, last night I tried, curry, a foot massage from my oh pressing all the pressure points that are suppose to stimulate the uterus and then I tried sex to eget things going,at 2.30am I woke up to some very painful contractions, they was so consistent and I couldn't sleep through them as they lasted a good few hours, I was ready for ringing labour ward but somehow fell back to sleep they must have fizzled out somewhere along the line. So this morning I have woke up dissapointed with backache and mild cramps. Hoping the contractions will kick back in again ! I can't believe it I relly thought I was in labour :(


----------



## katyb1982

Hey ladies just a quick update from me! Had 48 hours in antenatal ward week in threatened premature labour...BH contractions 2 mins apart and dull abdominal cramp. However, it stopped in a few hours with no special drugs and they reckon it was just uterine irritability due to me being massive! On the plus side, they checked my stitch and it was totally fine and holding strong and at my growth scan twins were a whopping 2lb15oz - 29weeks on Sun and stitch removal set for 34w.. all seeming very real all of a sudden!


----------



## jessiemum

xGracex said:


> I havent posted on here a while but have still been silently following everyones stories. I am do excited I have made it this far!
> I noticed most people get their stitch out around around 36 weeks.... but ill be getting mine out at 34. I was wondering if anyone else has gotten theirs out this early before? I do trust my specialist 100 percent he has been great so far, im just really curious.

Hi Grace, 
I am also having my stitch out at 34 weeks as I am so scared of going into early labour, my consultant thought this was a possibility too. My 1st came bang on 36 weeks then I sadly lost Jessie at 22+5 like yourself. Are they giving you steroids the week before the stitch comes out? Who knows we could make it 5 all the way to 40 weeks even with the stitch removal! I'm just so happy I've made it this far I never thought I would. Good. luck Grace let +me know how you get on x


----------



## faibel

Katy - their weights are fab, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you to make stitch removal. My girls are doing great but it would have been lovely to make 30+ wks, with less time in special care. We are in the blue area now, hopefully on full feeds tomorrow, so long lines can come out and they are both in air. 

I hope everything settles down for you and those babies keep cooking x


----------



## xGracex

Jessiemum nope no steroid injections before unless I'm showing signs that I will go into early labor. I really have had no problems this pregnancy after the stitch and getting progesterone injections.I will update after the stitch removal to say how things are going! I have a feeling I'm going to go early but I'm usually wrong so I probably will go all the way to 40weeks or more! Good luck with you too hoping to see you still pregnant with me when i'm at 40 weeks!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Katy - hope everything is still settled for you after your recent scare hun. Twins do cause some quite frightening bh - I felt as though I was in labour on and off throughout my pregnancy. As you know it never amounted to anything thankfully. Sounds like you're in for a couple of 6/7Ibers there sweet - reassuring especially if they do put in a slightly earlier appearance :) xxx

Faibel - glad to hear your girls are doing so well hun. Thanks for updating xxx

Twinkle, poor you :( I'm sure though that these quite strong contractions can only be a positive sign. Hang in there xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Shanny - managed to type a reply to your pm tonight. Just read it back through and not sure it totally makes sense - posted before checking! Let me know if you need me to be clearer, I know what I wanted to say but didn't quite 'flow' lol. Tired Mummy brain :) xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies just want to make a quick update... i am so happy to announce that my little boy was born safe and healthy this morning at 9.55am he weighs 6lb 2oz and i am so much in love with him


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats twinkle what started it off?? X


----------



## Twinkle 3

My oh gave me a reflexology massage on my feet then good old fashion sex. A few hours after i was having contractions :)


----------



## geordiemammy

At least I know what to try once my time comes lol pleased he arrived safely what you called him xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

It worked wonders :) i really cant believe hes here. we called him alfie theo. im hoping we can go home tomorrow. hes just being monitored for 24hrs due to group b strep x


----------



## geordiemammy

They made me stay 48hrs with ds4 but apparently its changes to 24 now did they take swabs as soon as he was born?? And love the name xx


----------



## faibel

Congrats Twinkle! So happy for you and love the name, well done x


----------



## Tink_0123

Twinkle, super congrats!! Im soooo happy for u hun!


----------



## geordiemammy

Faibel how's your 2 little girls doing x


----------



## Craigswife

Ahhh twinkle, what a happy ending to your journey, well done and a big congratulations to you and your family. I love the name and he's a good weight too. I know that amazing love you're feeling, it's so powerful and overwhelming, sometimes I could cry just looking at both my children, I love them so much.
I'm so pleased for you after such an emotional journey , now hes safely here you can relax and enjoy him. I'll look forward to hearing from you soon and all the details about your labour and birth. Welcome to the world little Alfie xxxx


----------



## jadey_fae

Twinkle! Congrats. Actually have a tear or two right now. (hormones) Well done. Lovely name. How was labour? Quick?


----------



## katyb1982

Huge congrats twinkle!


----------



## DAYDAY24

congrats twinkle!! My men are officially two months old time is flying
Tyler is in blue weighs 11.2 pounds Trent in white 10.9 pounds
 



Attached Files:







17621_10153033691715521_1034210788_n.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## geordiemammy

They are super cute :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats twinkle I've been reading, waiting for your news :)

Day your twins are super cute and look really well :)

Ruben is coming up to 5 months old now, don't know where the time has gone honestly! I do read almost every day, but with my 4 at home very rarely get a chance to post. He's a chunky monkey, last weigh in on 1st July he was 16lb3oz, so I expect he's somewhere just over 17lb by now. Certainly feels it when I have to carry him anywhere for any length of time :haha:

Glad to see so many ladies here getting so far and to term most of the time too :) Keep up the good work and keep those babies baking :)


----------



## jessiemum

A massive congratulations to you Twinkle such wonderful news :) looking forward to seeing a pic.
Day your boys are just adorable x


----------



## Radiance

Congratulations Twinkle! 
Beautiful twins Day 
<3

I haven't been on here much, I get an ultrasound Tuesday then go back to see the HR OB August 8th. :thumbup:


----------



## TLM21

twinkle congratulations, you and baby Alfie made my day, so so happy for you, you did it! always knew you would. really happy!
@baby wow can't believe Ruben is 5 months old, glad you both are doing well. 
@day the boys are lovely, time flies. great reading everything is well
thank you all for just keep being an inspiration
xx


----------



## shanny

Yey Twinkle - so pleased for you - enjoy every minute xxxxxx

Who is next???

3 weeks yesterday for me.......


----------



## shanny

Read and understood cheers Lizzie .........


----------



## faibel

GM - my girls are doing great thanks, breathing in air and on full feeds now, so ivs out! Can't believe they are a week old already! We have a long way to go but so far so good, thankfully!x


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm so pleased they are doing so well faibel let's hope for a speedy time until they are home x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou everyone :) it just shows that the cervical stitch can work even when you least expect it to.
Iv had such a hard journey through this pregnancy as i was so scared of somthin going wrong and now it dosnt seem real that my little boy his here nice and healthy but best of all full term!! Its so unreal lol.

Jadey my labour was about 8hrs long. i woke up with pains at about 1am then went to the hospital at about half 3-4am.. i got there and was 4cm dilated but they said my cervix was paper thin so would probably just quickly dilate. which it did do as the next time i was examined i was 10cm which was about 4hrs after. i pushed for ages though which has really took it out of me. i never thought id be able to push him out but thankfully i did :) even though i have tore, have 3 stitches and feel like i have done 10rounds with mike tyson it was all worth it. the most amazing feeling is having a child, i xant stop looking at him or kissing him :) hes perfect.

I wish all of you ladies so much luck in your journey of ic and thankyou to the ladies that have supported me through this pregnancy. this thread has been a god send and helped me stay sane :)


----------



## jadey_fae

So proud of u Twinkle! You have totally kept me going through this pregnancy. Post a pic if u get a chance! So happy for u.


----------



## katyb1982

Can I just pic your brains? This is a bit of a silly dilemma but I'm stressing out about it. We are going out tonight to a friends evening wedding do. It is at a city centre hotel (very near our hospital!) and we are just going for a few hours to have a drink and a chat, I'm getting dropped at the door and have baggsied a comfy seat! I feel up to the physical side of it- especially as have just lain on the sofa watching TV all day but I was wondering about drinking. I don't normally drink in pregnancy but do have the occasional 1/2 glass of bubbly at weddings/ birthdays etc. I haven't done since I had my stitch put in but am now paranoid that if I do it will set something off, although I do realise that this is totally irrational! What would you ladies do? In a way, this could be our last night out together before the twins arrive and a bit of me wants to treat ourselves...Please note I'm not a raging alcoholic!

29 weeks today and 5 weeks to stitch removal! Although tbf I'd settle for anything over 30w..32w would be fab!


----------



## faibel

Katy - Don't quote me but I have heard that alcohol (1 glass!) can settle bh and contractions. It has been 'said' to prevent preterm labour apparently...drs won't recommend it!!! Like I said don't quote me but I have read it, so 1glass should be ok! x


----------



## jadey_fae

I was so stressed at one point this pregnancy - I was crazed with anxiety about not making it to 24 weeks that my doc actually told me to calm down and have a glass of red! I can't say I did but during my first pregnancy I had the odd sip of wine on 2 separate occasions. (during the 2nd tri) 
I have heard what fabiel said to be true also.


----------



## geordiemammy

My midwife told me that drinking your daily units doesn't do any harm according to new research x


----------



## shanny

bit late this but - The rules have always changed through all of my pregnancies -- so i have always had the odd glass of wine or pimms...........

Stitch out tomorrow --ah............have ipod ready to chill me out (hopefully) and all will go smoothly!!


----------



## jadey_fae

Good luck Shanny, what time is your appointment? Let us know all the details. I am shitting myself about stitch removal :nope:


----------



## shanny

Cheers Jadey 9am but depends on what else happens..............will let you know........x


----------



## sunnylove

Here's my little 26 weeker! He's 6 weeks old (33 weeks gestation), nearly 4 pounds (1690g) and on 2 liters of the high flow oxygen. He keeps pulling the prongs out of his nose and he breathes perfectly fine without them, so I let him keep it out as long as his vitals are good. :haha: He's perfectly healthy, just premature! :) We start bottle feeding next week!
 



Attached Files:







1002483_10201601977996108_981368322_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Radiance

sunnylove said:


> Here's my little 26 weeker! He's 6 weeks old (33 weeks gestation), nearly 4 pounds (1690g) and on 2 liters of the high flow oxygen. He keeps pulling the prongs out of his nose and he breathes perfectly fine without them, so I let him keep it out as long as his vitals are good. :haha: He's perfectly healthy, just premature! :) We start bottle feeding next week!

Wonderful news! He is so cute <3


----------



## Radiance

Getting quite anxious, I realized that I'm leaving town tomorrow afternoon to travel hours away for my ultrasound Tuesday morning. My mom is taking me so it's my first night away from my son and 2nd from my daughter- I'm very nervous about being away from them over night!! :nope: I already know I'll be calling every 5 minutes. 

Been slightly worried, I've been losing some clumps of discharge the pass few days- snotty, pure white and clear. Today I felt a little gush standing, it was little but still a tiny gush- checked my underwear and there was a big circle so it wasn't my imagination. Now I have myself all worried again. Husband isn't home so I can't go to the hospital, I have no bleeding or cramps right now so I may just wait until the ultrasound.

Glad to read all of the good news from everyone else! 

Oh, almost forgot.. When you get the stitch in and taken out do you have to get an epidural? That may sound weird but I was looking up the procedure and a lot of sites stated that to get it and to remove it they gave you one. I'm a big no no on that since the only one I've ever had, I had a really bad reaction to.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Sunny - he's SO cute! Love his little "seatbelt," I bet he's a wiggler, isn't he? So glad he's doing well!

Radiance - Sounds to me like possibly a yeast infection. I had a lot of watery discharge as well and it's completely normal. I wore a panty liner for the second half of my pregnancy. Also, no epidural for stitch removal. Most doctors don't give any pain medication. It's a very simple, quick procedure that is usually more uncomfortable than painful. :thumbup:


----------



## jesssika

I just had my follow up OB appointment after my 20 week scan last week, and he said my cervix was on the lower end of normal (it's 2.7cm) and they really start to worry at 2.5cm about cervical insufficiency, he told me he was slightly concerned and would be booking me another scan for when I'm 28 weeks to check up on the length. 

Anyone had this? What does it mean for baby and I? From what I've read you ladies have had it so horribly,
Hope all your LO's are doing well :hugs:


----------



## sunnylove

Shelby, he is SUCH a wiggler! He has a field day with the nurses. They tuck his feet and arms in, and he immediately kicks them out! He always has a foot hanging out of his "pod"!

Jessika, your length is on the short side, but not diagnostic yet. I probably wouldn't wait 2 more months to have your next scan, though. Incompetent cervix is a problem up until 26 weeks with shortening, so I wouldn't wait until 28 weeks, just to be on the safe side. I'd say you're in a pretty good place though since you're not terribly short. But it needs monitoring.


----------



## jesssika

sunnylove said:


> Shelby, he is SUCH a wiggler! He has a field day with the nurses. They tuck his feet and arms in, and he immediately kicks them out! He always has a foot hanging out of his "pod"!
> 
> Jessika, your length is on the short side, but not diagnostic yet. I probably wouldn't wait 2 more months to have your next scan, though. Incompetent cervix is a problem up until 26 weeks with shortening, so I wouldn't wait until 28 weeks, just to be on the safe side. I'd say you're in a pretty good place though since you're not terribly short. But it needs monitoring.

I don't really have a choice when I get the next scan :shrug: I have to wait until the radiologist calls me, I'll ask them about making it 26 weeks instead. I do have another midwife appt at 24 weeks but its just standard antenatal.


----------



## lizziedripping

Woo hoo Twinkle, congratulations honey! Bubs is here safe and sound :) So pleased for you :hugs:

Good luck for stitch removal tomorrow Shanny :hugs:


----------



## katyb1982

jesssika said:


> I just had my follow up OB appointment after my 20 week scan last week, and he said my cervix was on the lower end of normal (it's 2.7cm) and they really start to worry at 2.5cm about cervical insufficiency, he told me he was slightly concerned and would be booking me another scan for when I'm 28 weeks to check up on the length.
> 
> Anyone had this? What does it mean for baby and I? From what I've read you ladies have had it so horribly,
> Hope all your LO's are doing well :hugs:

Hi, I would definitely push for another scan sooner. My cervix was 3.7cm at 13 weeks and was 2.6 at 20w (so similar to you) HOWEVER 3 weeks later it was dynamic and changing between about 1.4cm and 2.4cm. I was told that I had a 50% chance of delivering my twins in the next 2 weeks and had my stitch put in that evening! I'm 29 weeks now but I honestly believe that with no stitch they would be here by now. I'm not trying to scare you, I'm expecting twins which might be a contributing factor in how fast I shortened but If I was you I would try and get a follow up between about 22w and 24w.

Radiance- Good luck today. You don't need an epidural to have your stitch out but they do generally give you a spinal anaesthetic (which is similar) to have it put in. You do in the UK anyway, although I think that they can do it under general too.

Thanks for your advice on my social life guys. I toasted my friends with a half glass of Merlot last night and didn't have any BH all night so it might work!- Very rare for me and my irritated uterus full of twins! Only down side was that I couldn't dance and sat sedately eating the buffet. Don't think consultant would be too impressed if I busted my stitch throwing funky shapes on the dance floor!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Radiance - just realized I've given you a bit of bad information. :dohh: They usually don't give any medication when taking the stitch out (as I said in my previous post) but they do when putting it in. :thumbup: Sorry I skipped that part!


----------



## Radiance

ShelbyLC said:


> Radiance - just realized I've given you a bit of bad information. :dohh: They usually don't give any medication when taking the stitch out (as I said in my previous post) but they do when putting it in. :thumbup: Sorry I skipped that part!

It's okay! Thank you for answering my question! :)


----------



## Radiance

*Time to update, warning you it's long- sorry!*

My beautiful baby is giving me some scares!! I had a gush of amniotic fluid so decided to go to the ER, they only took my blood (came back fine with some lows) and did an ultrasound that showed baby was low in some areas but it looked okay and was not concerning.

My issue is that there is a little swab test that takes about 15 minutes to test positive or negative, they didn't do it!! I know my water didn't completely break and that's all they were concerned about. SMH- I was there for 8 hours.

I got up and stood and walked for the first 10 minutes in those hours (waiting for my husband to get me), got home and my underwear was wet already. Wake up this morning (had put on new ones before bed) and they are completely wet. No smell or texture, it's very obvious to me that I am leaking- this isn't my first and I've dealt with this my others.

So, I'm happy baby is moving and doing good but I'm slightly upset about the ER. I do still have an appointment tomorrow with the specialist and it's an ultrasound, thank goodness!

Baby was almost head down but high in my tummy two weeks ago and is now completely head down and very low, half the ultrasound was on the top of my vaginal area so baby has moved very low. I will be resting more, I have been picking up my toddlers a lot the past two weeks. 

One more thing!! I'm pretty sure baby is a girl!!! There was nothing in between the legs the entire ultrasound at any angle, the tech wouldn't tell me because of policy, you have to be at least 19 weeks at this hospital. I'm not going to call baby a girl until I know it's official. :)
 



Attached Files:







1004788_10201123332112833_70264125_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shanny

Best Wishes Radiance.............

Stitch removal was pretty good they thought I was expecting a spinal!!! But last few have not had them so we tried the other way first ..nice doctor and mw and some loud tunes on my ipod and some/ a lot of gas and air...........a little bleeding but no pain afterwards...........monitored for an hour or so and then out...........just a little tired now..............only there for 3 hours but its an hours drive away so early night for me!!!

Just gotta stay put til after holiday.............back on 9th then its operation baby out.....


----------



## sunnylove

Have any of you ladies heard about microbial biofilm? It's also known as amniotic fluid sludge. (I've attached a picture.) It's a relatively new finding, so there's not a ton of information on it, but it's associated with intraamniotic infection. They discovered it with my baby at 20 weeks, right after I got my cerclage, so I think the two are related, because it wasn't there the day before I got my cerclage put in. 

The doctor was never incredibly clear on what exactly it was, because it didn't mean that my waters were infected, necessarily. Just that it is a possible sign and I had to check my temperature everyday just in case. He did tell me he wasn't happy with the finding, however, because there is a higher risk of premature delivery with it. I also found a study that showed the risk of premature delivery was much higher with biofilm present. 

After a couple weeks it seemed to clear up, at least they couldn't see much of it anymore. I didn't deliver due to infection or my water breaking, and neither the baby or I got an infection. But I was just wondering if any of you ladies had heard or it, or have had it?
 



Attached Files:







1-s2.0-S0002937807021618-gr1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Radiance

sunnylove said:


> Have any of you ladies heard about microbial biofilm? It's also known as amniotic fluid sludge. (I've attached a picture.) It's a relatively new finding, so there's not a ton of information on it, but it's associated with intraamniotic infection. They discovered it with my baby at 20 weeks, right after I got my cerclage, so I think the two are related, because it wasn't there the day before I got my cerclage put in.
> 
> The doctor was never incredibly clear on what exactly it was, because it didn't mean that my waters were infected, necessarily. Just that it is a possible sign and I had to check my temperature everyday just in case. He did tell me he wasn't happy with the finding, however, because there is a higher risk of premature delivery with it. I also found a study that showed the risk of premature delivery was much higher with biofilm present.
> 
> After a couple weeks it seemed to clear up, at least they couldn't see much of it anymore. I didn't deliver due to infection or my water breaking, and neither the baby or I got an infection. But I was just wondering if any of you ladies had heard or it, or have had it?

My ultrasound picture is above- mine looks just like that! Please look at it-
I have a low grade temperature several times a week with some symptoms. Interesting, I will be looking this up!


----------



## Swisswife

I had sludge at my 28 weeks appt ( i have a
short cervix and no cerclage) but it seemed to go away in the next appts. I had two dr and they arent really sure what it represents and didnt want
me to focus on this particular aspect as its still a very vague factor( though googling didnt really reassure me)


----------



## jessiemum

Hi ladies, 
Please could you offer me some advice? I have an awful pain which feels like a pushing or pressure pain in my bits. It feels more toward the anas, do you think this has anything to do with my stitch coming away? I've had these pains before but nothing quiet as bad. Any advice would be great as really starting to worry me x


----------



## shanny

I am sure others will have some ideas too but any thing else? bleeding discharge? 

I was getting a lot of pressure a while back I think at about 30 weeks ish too and then it passed 

Ring MW is the other thing I would say...............


----------



## Craigswife

Jessiemum ~ twinkle and jadey both have experienced loads of pressure. Is your stitch still in? 
I would probably get it checked out if its new for you.


----------



## sunnylove

If it feels like your insides are pushing or "falling" out, you need to get checked. Otherwise pressure is pretty normal, don't get alarmed unless there's blood.


----------



## jadey_fae

I experienced a lot of pressure that eased off by week 27 - I think? If there is no blood or funky discharge I would try lying down as this always eased my pressure. If it still doesn't go, call your maternity unit and get checked.

Having my stitch out next Thursday! So excited. Very scared though. The doc said she offers no pain relief during :/ 
I don't think he will be long after removal as all this week I have had period like cramps and loads of increased discharge. I think my body is getting ready.
Had a growth scan today 34+5. He is very small :( 4lb 11oz - so he needs to put on another 1/2 lb before stitch removal!


----------



## jessiemum

Thanks for the advice ladies, I still have the stitch in & its coming out in 3 weeks time :) No discharge or blood just horrid pains. After sitting down for a bit it eased off but even now everytune I stand up it there again. It would be pelvic pain which I will ask the mw about as I'm off to see her tomorrow. 
Sweet dreams everyone x


----------



## shanny

Jadey

get some music ready to listen to ......it really helped distract me..........funny how different places offer such different things...................where do you have to go for it? I went to labour and delivery where they thought I was in for a spinal!! If you find it really painful though I would have thought they would be obliged to give you something........Having said that my first removal was probably my easiest so maybe its just old age and too much previous fiddling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope its easing jessiesmum


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks, I am going to L+D also. My doc is convinced, it's only uncomfortable and no need for pain relief. I hope I can have something to calm me. Smears always really hurt me :/


----------



## ShelbyLC

Jadey, maybe take a dose or tylenol before the procedure? Kind of how babies get a dose of tylenol before vaccines to help nip things in the bud. I don't think you'll have any trouble though. Since I joined this thread, I have seen many ladies get stitches taken out, and they are always worried like you are and then they post after removal that they barely felt a thing.


----------



## shanny

Jadey

That's a good idea - take some pain killers - women often do that prior to coil insertion...........did I tell you the doctor showed me the stitch too................It was much bigger than I expected......................just do something that will help relax and its not a long procedure either.................so it will all be over soon and one step closer to meeting your baby....................xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Eeeeeeek, cant wait!

Shanny, how are doing? Any signs of labour approaching?

I am still experiencing period cramps - have been all week. I think my body is up to something!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey stitch removal is bearable, I had no pain relief and it's as over in a minute or two. I was really concerned that it was going to hurt but it was ok. I don't think you need any painf relief in advance it's nothing you can't breathe through :) don't worry.

I had increase in cramps and discharge over the last few weeks and was also convinced that somthing would happen but I still went 12 days without the stitch in lol.

My consultant was also convinced I would give birth straight away, I took everything to hospital and was so excited and then no baby came... Was so disappointed lol. Fingers crossed it won't be too long of a wait for you and you have your baby ASAP. Also my baby on the growth scan was always measuring small, he came out over 6pound, I was so shocked.

Jessiemum I had tons of pressure and I use to sit and cry as I thought it was the start of labour or somthing bad happening but it all was ok, I even carried 12 days with no stitch with lots of pressure


----------



## jadey_fae

I reckon I will go 4 days past stitch removal. When they put mine in I had hardly any left and was very funnelled. 
How are u and your family twinkle?


----------



## Twinkle 3

Wer good thankyou jadey, it still seems so unreal having my little boy here, its amazing. hes just perfect and i cant believe a simple stitch in my cervix has given me this little miracle. 

Alfie is a bit jaundice and has lost some weight hes onky 5lb 12 now other than that hes doing well :)
Im starting to finally feel better i have been feeling battered and bruised, stitches after a tear during delivery are terrible. the pain is horrible... 

Hope all of you ladies are doing well :)

cant wait to here about all of the other babys births that are due soon


----------



## Lisalllll

Hi

Can I join? I've been hovering on the outskirts and this is my first post.

Long story short required ivf to conceive, first failed, second mmc and now with third 10 weeks pregnant.

In 2004 I had a D&C for crazy bleeding, hormone related apparently. Via hysterascopy opt to do this my notes said I had a bicornuate uterus left horn had endometrium and right horn had none. I wasn't told anything about results. 2 yrs later when I started TTC and wasn't getting pg I visited my GP who then told me about bicornuate! Feeling enough time was lost I went private to the gynae who discovered the bicornuate. She first sent me for a hsg and the dye only went up one side and down one tube so she sent me for a laproscopy. At laproscopy I was told I didn't have a pelvic abnormality but I did have a septated divide in my uterus but my notes were lost and they were unsure if it was full or partial!!! I was then referred for ivf.

At ivf clinic (nhs) I asked for my septate to be removed they said no, my first ivf failed so I demanded it was removed. They sent me for an mri first for whatever reason! But it came back that I DON'T have septate but arcuate uterus.

Now on my research a septate can look arcuate on mri as the weight of septate pulls uterus down making it appear heart shaped on the outside. On research the best for of diagnosis is laproscopy. I believe they know this and diagnosed arcuate as they never wanted to remove it and there "get out of jail card" would be on mri it looked arcuate.

I have my 11 week booking scan on Tuesday and I want to insist on a cerclage but I know ill come up against resistance.

I believe the Laperscopy result on septate and believe strongly ill need a cerclage. If they do refuse is there anything I can do? And it i am right and it is septate, with no cerclage what's the prognosis?

Very terrified Lisa x


----------



## shanny

Twinkle hope you heal quickly....................glad to hear Alfie is doing well

Jadey - no signs of anything - don't want to either till we get back from hols on 9th!! But baby does feel low and I seem to feel more pushing on pelvis ................last two showed no signs of coming out on own without inducement so not reading too much into this................


----------



## maa

Hi ladies 
I am new here 26 weeks pregnant. Its my first pregnancy. Everything was fine up until 23 weeks. I went for routine check up my doctor did pelvic exam and said my cervix feels soft and said she could insert a finger inside so she recommended 4-D ultrasound the same day. During ultrasound I asked sonographer about the problem he said "there is a minimal beaking of internal os with a diameter of about mm. Cervix length is 57 mm." Then my doctor prescribed me suprox (isoxsuprine hydrocloride 10 mg) twice daily. Because the reputation of my doctor is not very good (People say she is very money minded) I went to another doctor for second opinion next day she also did pelvic exam and said yes your cervix feels soft but nothing like I could insert finger or something. she advised for another scan to clear the picture. Same day I went to another diagnostic center for ultrasound this time with full bladder. This sonographer said everything is perfect my internal os is closed and cervix measures 3.8 cm. I told him about my pervious report he said normal cervix length is 3-4 cm not 5.7 cm so he said everything is fine. My second doctor advised me to continue with the same medicine and also prescribed progesterone 200 mg once a day and partial bed rest. After 10 days I was feeling lower back pain and went to the second doctor again she again checked me and said your cervix is still soft. This time she increased the dose of suprox to 40 mg twice a day and suggested to continue bed rest and review after 3 weeks. Now I am 26 weeks pregnant on bed rest but needs your help. After reading lots of posts here I was thinking I should be regularly monitored for cervical length and dilation and feeling i need another scan. There are still 17 days left to see my doc again I am counting every single day. What should i do ?? Should I go for third opinion?? I am also worried about the side effects of suprox on baby. If you have any experience or knowledge about this please help me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sunnylove

Maa, I didn't read anything in your post that should make you worried. You have a great cervical length for 26 weeks, and it doesn't sound like you have incompetent cervix at all. IC is a problem specifically between 16-22 weeks, and it obviously was never an issue for you then, so I'd say you're in the clear. I wouldn't worry too much, and am not sure why your doctors are requiring bed rest for you.


----------



## jadey_fae

Maa, Welcome :) like sunny said - you are in a great place! Your cervical length is longer than average. I am not sure why they have suggested bed rest either. I would try not to worry and relax all you can.


----------



## HollyGo77

Hi everyone, it has been ages since I last posted but have been lurking and trying to keep up to date with everyone.

After my stitch at 18 weeks, things have settled down mostly, I will be 26 weeks on Saturday and on my last check at 23 weeks, my cervix was 3.4 and closed.

I have been told that they will remove my stitch at 36 weeks and also that I must stop the progesterone pessaries at 30 weeks.

Keep well everyone x


----------



## shanny

Signing off for my holiday---keeping my legs crossed til I get back!!!

Might pop in to see how you get on Jadey- best wishes - you will be fine...............

Keep cooking and enjoying the babies everyone else...................


----------



## maa

Thanks Sunny and thanks Jadey for your quick reply. My worry is first ultrasound report says &#8220;minimal beaking of internal os of about 4 mm and cervix length 5.7 cm and second ultrasound report says &#8220;internal os is closed and cervix length 3.8.cm&#8221; How come two reports in just two days indicates two different things? And if everything is fine, why my cervix is soft? My cervix length was 3.8 cm when I was 23 weeks now I am 26 weeks and 17 days are still left to see my doctor again. Should I go for another scan in between? Please guide me. Thank you in advance


----------



## jadey_fae

Maa, were they different types of scans? A scan of cervical length done on the belly is not accurate. Cervical length needs to be assessed via internal ultrasound to get an accurate measurement.

Even if the cervical length was 3.8 - that is still very good for your gestation. There have been ladies on this thread carry to term with less than a cm at 20 weeks and no stitch.

When they say the internal os is closed are they referring to funnelling?

I really don't think u need to worry. You are in a good place. Incompetent cervix is normally only a problem between 16 - 24 weeks. That's when the baby gains a lot and the pressure is all on the cervix as opposed to later on when the baby is bigger and can't just 'fall out'. Babies weight is then distributed across the uterus more than the cervix.


----------



## d_b

3.8cm sounds long/normal. My doctor does monthly scan if you are less than 3cm and recommended partial bedrest when I got below 2.5cm. I don't know about the 'soft' comments though, my doctor only does checks through vaginal u/s never a manual check. So he doesn't monitor how soft or hard the cervix is, just the length.

Cervical measurements can change, but maybe the 5.7 was a typo or something.


----------



## jadey_fae

I just had a thought. When I had stenosis (scar tissue) on my cervix that stopped my periods coming for 2 years - that same stenosis could stop me dilating in labour. I was shortening and funnelling from the inside (top of my cervix) - which is why the stitch was put in. But that same bit of scar tissue would still be there at the bottom of my cervix. All that work keeping him in and I might need a c section to get him out if I don't dilate!? lol


----------



## geordiemammy

Jadey your ticker seems to have went really fast!! 

I'm also worried about the scar tissue in fact I was at colposcopy yesterday and they had a look and all my cervix is inside she couldn't even see anything when looking so said she doesn't think there is any change to cancer but she couldn't see the base of the cervix I'm really worried as we discussed the non dilation due to scar tissue and cause of the mc I had when I bleed out to the point of being rushed to theatre and the said its cause my cervix wouldn't open to let the mc pass through x


----------



## sunnylove

maa said:


> Thanks Sunny and thanks Jadey for your quick reply. My worry is first ultrasound report says &#8220;minimal beaking of internal os of about 4 mm and cervix length 5.7 cm and second ultrasound report says &#8220;internal os is closed and cervix length 3.8.cm&#8221; How come two reports in just two days indicates two different things? And if everything is fine, why my cervix is soft? My cervix length was 3.8 cm when I was 23 weeks now I am 26 weeks and 17 days are still left to see my doctor again. Should I go for another scan in between? Please guide me. Thank you in advance

A similar thing happened to me. It depends on how you're getting your cervix measured. If they do it via an ultrasound on the outside, the measurements can be very inaccurate. In fact, this happened to me 3 days before I had the baby. They stopped doing transvaginal ultrasounds (inside the vagina), and they did an abdominal ultrasound and it said my cervix was 4.8cm!! It definitely wasn't; it was below 1 centimeter, so this is how inaccurate those measurements can be. Always go with a transvaginal cervical scan!


My 26 weeker is now 33 weeks and is completely off all oxygen!! I can't believe how well he's doing. I'm telling you, 26 is the new 28!


----------



## jadey_fae

I am scared of this Geordiemammy :( It happened to friend of mine also :( She didnt dilate and was rushed for an emergency section. She lost so much blood she nearly died.
Before I got pregnant I had a small cervical dilation because my cervix was so tight. I am so scared that I wont dilate now!


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm totally paranoid about it I nearly died with the mc it was horrible I collapsed at home in total I lost 4 pints of blood I had no radial pulse when oh called for an ambulance then after fluids givin by paramedics I perked up a bit but at a&e the Canucks failed and they didn't notice so bled out even more it was then that they said either theatre or die my next mc was missed so had a planned d&c and the other 2 were really early on so was just like a very painful heavy period but that's why I panic so much about it xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Oh god. Thats awful. I am really scared


----------



## geordiemammy

If they know its a possibility I think they will keep a good eye on us ill be pointing it out at every opportunity possible birth labour and during ill tell ya this pregnancy lark is not fun when ya have complications x


----------



## jadey_fae

no it's not! Are you docs happy for you to try for a normal delivery? Is it possible the contractins can break up the scar tissue? I am so confused by the state of my cervix. Obviously the top is weak bcos I was shortening and funnelling from the internal os at the top but prior to getting pregnant I had stenosis (severe narrowing) at the bottom of my cervix that essentially blocked my periods from coming out. Is it even possible to have both incompetent cervix and cervical stenosis at the same time? They contradict each other
How many weeks are u now?


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm 28+2 now my midwife has said she thinks they will medically manage my labour consultant has said I can go in 9 days early midwife says they will probably let me go for 6 hours then do a section if nothing is happening but for me 6 hrs is a long time I was 9cm before any pain with ds4 and then 20 minutes of pain and he was here my placenta is still low though so might even need a section yet which I don't really want but will if I have to!! 

As for ic and the scar tissue it is very contradictory but I can see how it can happen without your stitch you might have still got to term cause of the tissue but they wouldn't risk that in case you did dilate normally!! To be honest I don't really think they explain things well the doc I seen at colposcopy on Thursday had also done obstetrics so she was quite helpful but still I'm really unsure of what it all means for me and baby all I know for sure is that my internal cervix (the bit in the womb) is long but its not even flush with the outside of my womb anymore its up inside which is why she couldn't see if there was any changes to the cin 3 that I have had for 2 years but I'm assuming that means she can't see the scar tissue either its all very confusing and like I say they really don't explain enough xx


----------



## maa

Thank you Jadey for replying again. Iam really thankful for your support. Both the ultrasounds were abdominal. First one was 4D (coloured) ultrasound with partially full bladder and second one was normal (black and white) abdominal ultrasound with full bladder. First report says there is a minimal beaking (funnelling) of about 4 mm. and second report says internal os is closed (means no funnelling&#8230;I think) and the time of both ultrasound I was 23 weeks 2 days. (17 days before)
Thanks d_b for replying. My doc manually check me all the time and it was my 7th ultrasound in 6 months (its my first pregnancy, I had no complications, never misscarried or anything&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..I really don&#8217;t know why she recommend ultrasound all the time and why she did not recommended transveginal this time??). 
Thank you Sunny for replying again. So happy that your baby is doing well. Though both the ultrasounds were abdominal I hope atleast my cervix length is normal. I am really worried because there is 15 days still left to see my doc. This time I would request for transveginal ultrasound. 
Please guide me whether I should go for additional scan in between or should I wait for 15 days more ? Thank you all for your replies once again.


----------



## jadey_fae

If u haven't had a transvaginal scan I would ask for an extra scan in between but make sure it's transvaginal. Abdominal is not accurate for assessing cervical length


----------



## jadey_fae

geordiemammy, I know the midwives on labour ward will know about my weak cervix issues and stitch but I dont think they will know about my stenosis and doubt they will have time to go bk that far in my notes when the time comes. Do u think I should stick it on the front of my notes?


----------



## geordiemammy

I would just mention it when you go in to every one who deals with you cause sometimes they don't even pay attention to the notes I had to tell them I was gbs+ last time before they gave me the antibiotics xx


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm worried about gbs too :( But they wont test me for it. Last time I felt really un listened too during labour. I hope they listen to me this time


----------



## geordiemammy

You can get the test done privately and pay its quite cheap I think or if something shows up in your urine they will test for it I was meant to be tested at 34 wks but a swab showed it up when I had my big bleed x


----------



## therealdalia

I posted a new thread because I haven't really been diagnosed as having an incompetent cervix, but I got little response. I am re-posting here, hoping to get some insight:

I had an ultrasound two weeks ago and my cervix was at 3.1. When I asked my doctor to clear me for air travel to the Caribbean for my sister's wedding, he said, "I'm sure you're OK but let's do another ultrasound and fetal fibronectin just to be sure." 

Well, in one week, my cervix went down to 2.6cm. My doctor sad I'm 1mm away from pre-term labor and I'm still waiting on the fibronectin result. He put me on modified bed and told me to cancel my vacation. From now on, I will need the cervical length ultrasound once a week and restricted to only going to and from work....no housework, nada. Is my trip officially over?

Can the cervix naturally lengthen on its own?

He didn't prescribe anything but told me to prepare for bedrest and weekly steroid injections. Since it's too late for a cerclage, is there any hope here?


----------



## sunnylove

therealdalia said:


> I posted a new thread because I haven't really been diagnosed as having an incompetent cervix, but I got little response. I am re-posting here, hoping to get some insight:
> 
> I had an ultrasound two weeks ago and my cervix was at 3.1. When I asked my doctor to clear me for air travel to the Caribbean for my sister's wedding, he said, "I'm sure you're OK but let's do another ultrasound and fetal fibronectin just to be sure."
> 
> Well, in one week, my cervix went down to 2.6cm. My doctor sad I'm 1mm away from pre-term labor and I'm still waiting on the fibronectin result. He put me on modified bed and told me to cancel my vacation. From now on, I will need the cervical length ultrasound once a week and restricted to only going to and from work....no housework, nada. Is my trip officially over?
> 
> Can the cervix naturally lengthen on its own?
> 
> He didn't prescribe anything but told me to prepare for bedrest and weekly steroid injections. Since it's too late for a cerclage, is there any hope here?

It's hard to say hun, because you're not at a diagnostic length yet (but close, it's 2.5). And you are not 1mm from preterm labor. Maybe your doctor said it wrong, but if you get to 2.5, you are not automatically going into labor. ;) I'd probably follow your doctor's advice and take it easy. See what your next exam shows. The FFN tests aren't accurate, especially with women who have short cervixes. Women with IC are going to have the proteins (or whatever it is) that tests positive on those FFN tests, but it doesn't necessarily mean anything even if it's positive.


----------



## shanny

Jadey make a list as part of your birth plan / stick on front of notes that can be seen and to remind you of anything

we have always been treated as high risk even at delivery due to my history (but delivery is not really an issue with me!)

So anyone - like geordies mummy said - with some sort of history - like all of us! will be hopefully kept a closer eye on - my husband although fairly useless most of the time was also pretty good at saying stuff - as soon as my waters break we are straight into hospital and they once tried to send us home - he was like no we are staying now.........

Also discuss all concern with MW you see now and tell her everything you want them to be aware of xx

I am sure it will all be fine xx

Just enjoying some child free holiday time -- Nanny taken them for a walk and I got dressed in peace!! hoorah

Baby still in but was very niggly last night 

xx


----------



## maa

As per the suggestion of Jadey and also because I was feeling less movements yesterday. I went for another scan today my cervix length is 3.8 cm (same as it was at 23 weeks I am 26 +3 now) and everyting is fine. I asked them for transveginal cevix length measurement and it came out 3.7 cm (transveginally) internal os is closed and diameter is 1.9 mm . I think thats pretty normal and I can relax now. Thank you everyone for replying and guiding me


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey_fae said:


> I'm worried about gbs too :( But they wont test me for it. Last time I felt really un listened too during labour. I hope they listen to me this time

Jadey try not to worry about things. my first birth the midwifes were shocking they didnt listen to me and they didnt stay in the room with me, i was pushing and had to shout the midwifes in. everything was hectic. this time was completely different. the midwifes were amazing. I went in at 4cm dilated and they knew i would go fast to 10cm so they stayed with me all the time. even though i was low risk and it took 3 hours to get to 10cm!!!

Eaxh labour is a different experience. hopefully you have a nice one. i was worried about scar tissue and gbs too. i hope you have a nice labour and birth x


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks shanny and Twinkle! :)

Geordiemammy, I have been reading about how lots of c sections are preventable when the reason for them is failure to progress bcos of scar tissue on the cervix from previous procedures like in our case LLETZ. Basically if the scar tissue is there and preventing dilation then typically the woman would be 100 % effaced but 0 dilation. Apparently some midwives massage the scar tissue to break it up (normally with evening primrose oil) and then the lady very quickly progresses. I am going to be asking about this when I have my stitch out as I definitely had stenosis 2 years ago


----------



## geordiemammy

Think ill enquire about that too its my worst fear like I say I may need a section for other reasons but would much rather have a nice speedy normal delivery like my last one x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, what did I miss? Everyone ok? New ladies welcome :flower: xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi Lizzie, can I pick your brains? You always give amazing advice.

I am basically pooing my self about the previous stenosis I had on my cervix after my LLETZ 3 years ago. 

My cervix was blocked from the external os and my periods couldn't come at all. I had ultrasound scans that showed a build up of fluid in my uterus so I was booked for a cervical dilation under GA. 

A week before my scheduled op I had contraction like pains for a day or so (definitely wasn't pregnant) Then one night woke up in a pool of blood. I had basically exploded. The doc compared it to a champagne bottle cork! The pressure just built up and I exploded. lol 

My periods then returned into a regular pattern but were extremely painful the day before and the 1st day of. Colposcopy showed that my external os was still very small, that they couldn't get an adequate sample for my smear test. So the doc recommended that she try to dilate me slightly there and then with rods. She managed a little but said it prob wouldn't last. 

After this I got pregnant and really wasn't expecting to have the weak cervix that my transvaginal scan showed. If anything I was expecting to have problems with dilation. 

My understanding is that the stenosis or narrowing was at the bottom of my cervix but the transvaginal scans showed shortening and funnelling from the internal os. I am scared of not dilating properly during labour. Do u think this will be a problem for me? Or do u thing that if my body was able to contract my cervix enough under the pressure of fluid build up in my uterus then it will be able to dilate me to 10 with contractions? Or does the fact I had shortening and funnelling mean that if anything the whole cervix will be weak? Sorry for rambling and thanks for reading :hugs:


----------



## selina2013

Hi don't know if any one remembers me .. I forgot my username so have had to make a new profile it's selina I have ic. And was pregnant last year

Well to update you all very late lol my stitch burst at 24weeks plus 1 my son was born on that day weighing 675grams. He was in nicu for 5 months and has proved such a fighter after battling loads of problems he is now 14 months old weighing 14lb and on home oxygen we are very blessed he is here. After loosing my first son due to ic at same gestation he is a real miricle.. hope your all well. X


----------



## Radiance

Hey ladies, I haven't posted in awhile. I see the high risk doctor for the first time Thursday. I called my midwife this morning for the concern of pain I've been experiencing. Just wanted to ask if you would keep baby and me in your thoughts, I've had constant severe/cramping lower abdominal pain, low back pain and vaginal pressure for 3 days now. Pain sometimes eases (hardly any) but is always there and I told my husband that I thought I might have had some contractions/bh. I have an appointment Wednesday morning with her. I'm very worried it's preterm labor and baby boy has been head down in position for a month now. I'm putting myself back on bed rest until I get more information and updates.


----------



## geordiemammy

You sure he hasn't moved positions in that time cause its unusual for them to stay head down so early on mine has been head down quite a bit at scans and appointments but turned loads between them!! Fingers crossed its not pre term labour I haven't got ic but sometimes it feels like baby is doing jazz hands in my cervix :/ x


----------



## Radiance

geordiemammy said:


> You sure he hasn't moved positions in that time cause its unusual for them to stay head down so early on mine has been head down quite a bit at scans and appointments but turned loads between them!! Fingers crossed its not pre term labour I haven't got ic but sometimes it feels like baby is doing jazz hands in my cervix :/ x

No, he's already engaged. I've had two ultrasounds this week and a lot of OB appointments. I have a history of preterm labor (several times) with my other two pregnancies and pprom at 29w1d with my 1st and 19 weeks with my 2nd. I have every sign of preterm labor and have been leaking amniotic fluid but ultrasound showed a good amount of fluid around baby.


----------



## geordiemammy

I know its easier said than done but try to relax and as long as he is only partially engaged he could still go in and out my 3rd was bobbing in and out while I was in labour!! Have you lost anymore fluid?? Rest as much as possible and like I say try not to stress xx


----------



## lizziedripping

jadey_fae said:


> Hi Lizzie, can I pick your brains? You always give amazing advice.
> 
> I am basically pooing my self about the previous stenosis I had on my cervix after my LLETZ 3 years ago.
> 
> My cervix was blocked from the external os and my periods couldn't come at all. I had ultrasound scans that showed a build up of fluid in my uterus so I was booked for a cervical dilation under GA.
> 
> A week before my scheduled op I had contraction like pains for a day or so (definitely wasn't pregnant) Then one night woke up in a pool of blood. I had basically exploded. The doc compared it to a champagne bottle cork! The pressure just built up and I exploded. lol
> 
> My periods then returned into a regular pattern but were extremely painful the day before and the 1st day of. Colposcopy showed that my external os was still very small, that they couldn't get an adequate sample for my smear test. So the doc recommended that she try to dilate me slightly there and then with rods. She managed a little but said it prob wouldn't last.
> 
> After this I got pregnant and really wasn't expecting to have the weak cervix that my transvaginal scan showed. If anything I was expecting to have problems with dilation.
> 
> My understanding is that the stenosis or narrowing was at the bottom of my cervix but the transvaginal scans showed shortening and funnelling from the internal os. I am scared of not dilating properly during labour. Do u think this will be a problem for me? Or do u thing that if my body was able to contract my cervix enough under the pressure of fluid build up in my uterus then it will be able to dilate me to 10 with contractions? Or does the fact I had shortening and funnelling mean that if anything the whole cervix will be weak? Sorry for rambling and thanks for reading :hugs:

Hey jadey :) Has the suggestion ever been made that the forced rod dilation might have led to a weak cervix? I don't know that it has, but it is possible, particularly because before that point you had a narrow, immovable external os, but now it is showing weakness in pregnancy. Even though the funneling happened from the top down (as it usually does), the rods might have created a generalised weakness which would mean a 'giving way' as your uterus stretches. Presumabley this action would eventually have affected the whole cervix of you hadn't been stitched.

Often, multiple forced cervical dilatations can cause a weak cervix, even in a previously strong, long or in your case narrowed one. I would be tempted to disregard e previous issues with failure to dilate, and go on how your cervix has behaved recently. I would be surprised if it fails to dilate under the influence of strong contractions (which are much stronger than those during a period). Rememebr also that hormones soften the cervix weeks in advance of labour, again something which is absent in non pregnant women. Occasionally cervical scarring can prolong labour, and this might be an issue for you given your history, BUT my gut tells me your cervical weakness might be a consequence of the rod treatment, and means labour will progress normally (tho I am no expert in your case honey). 

As your history has proven, everybody and cervix is uniquely different and so impossible to predict exactly. However, I see no reason why you shouldnt experience a normal delivery if there are no additional factors we don't know about. Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Of course our thoughts and prayers are with you Radiance :hugs: I am hoping that these symptoms are 'something and nothing' sweet, it would be very unusual to be experiencing IC issues at this early stage, but not impossible. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## jadey_fae

Thank u so much Lizzie :) I hadn't thought of that because she only did the dilation ever so slightly bcos it hurt me so much :/ I think u could be right though. Thank u, u always manage to make me feel better!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Radiance, my baby was head down from 18weeks. he was engaged from very early on and never came back out. i had tons of braxton hicks where i went to hospital a few times thibking i was in labour but mothing ever come of them. my cervix was always long and closed. in the end i just learny to live with the constant braxton hicks. i also experienced extreamly bad pressure un my lady bits. at times i farnt move and just layed down in fear of going into labour. if the pressure dissapears when you lay down then i was told that its ok. try to elevate your pelvis so the baby weight is off your cervix. i also had stomach pains and back ache plus aches in my pelvis. the fear and worry i went through was horrible as each day i was conviced i was in labour. i didnt relax until i reached 24weeks. 

Anyways fast forward a few months down the line and i gave birth at 38weeks to a healthy baby boy. 
i had my stitch out at 36weeks and still carried on weeks after. 

please dont stress and keep positive. i wish you a long healthy pregnancy.

Im not sure if you have a stitch or not.

I suggest if you have a stitch in place then relax as the stitch is unbeleiveable and will get your baby to term but if you dont have a stitch then id push for one.

I hope my experience has given you a little comfort xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sorry about all the spelling mistakes. its the touch screen phone. it writes what it wants to x


----------



## geordiemammy

Twinkle have you uploaded a pic of your little prince yet xx


----------



## shanny

Jadey - best of luck tomorrow will be thinking of you xx

No holiday baby yet hurrah!!

Mission to get out begins on Saturday!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Shanny ill try and add one today :) i have plenty of photos pf him, im always taking them. he will be fed up of me taking photos and kissing him soon lol xx


----------



## fluffyone

Have been reading through all the posts on this thread and cant find any suggestions that ic would cause a 1st tri loss.
I lost my baby on 29/06/13 perfect pregnancy up till 5 days before miscarriage started bleeding brown blood on the monday (no cramping but did have wind/constipation pain) went to epu on tuesday told everything was fine miscarried on the saturday at home.
got up to use bathroom and heard/felt a pop and caught the baby in my hands the baby was still attached to the cord but the cord wasn't attached to anything else the baby came away about 10 min before everything else left me.
I was just short of 13 weeks. I had a cone biopsy in january but was NOT told that this procedure could cause anything, I WAS told that it would not affect any future pregnancy. should my dr/gyn checked more closely when i had told them about this procedure


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm so sorry for your loss I'm sure someone will be along with answers soon but as far as I'm aware and this is what my doc told me too ic doesn't get looked into until 14-16 weeks then when they generally start looking at the cervix in detail!! 

Did they tell you to wait after the cone biopsy to conceive as after a loop they advised 6 months wait to heal fully x


----------



## sunnylove

fluffyone said:


> Have been reading through all the posts on this thread and cant find any suggestions that ic would cause a 1st tri loss.
> I lost my baby on 29/06/13 perfect pregnancy up till 5 days before miscarriage started bleeding brown blood on the monday (no cramping but did have wind/constipation pain) went to epu on tuesday told everything was fine miscarried on the saturday at home.
> got up to use bathroom and heard/felt a pop and caught the baby in my hands the baby was still attached to the cord but the cord wasn't attached to anything else the baby came away about 10 min before everything else left me.
> I was just short of 13 weeks. I had a cone biopsy in january but was NOT told that this procedure could cause anything, I WAS told that it would not affect any future pregnancy. should my dr/gyn checked more closely when i had told them about this procedure

I can almost assuredly tell you that wasn't caused by incompetent cervix. It sounds like perhaps you had placental problems? Or perhaps it was just a late miscarriage. IC doesn't cause bleeding and it doesn't usually present itself until between 15 and 22 weeks. Babies aren't usually lost to IC until the 2nd trimester due to the baby's weight. At 13 weeks, your baby probably wasn't big enough to weaken your cervix enough to cause your baby to "fall out." I'm so sorry for your loss, by the way. :flower:


----------



## katyb1982

Just a little update from me. 30w+3 now and babies measuring 3lb13oz at growth scan:thumbup: The chunky monkeys! Stitch removal set for 34w so finally feel like I'm getting there. Even if they made an appearance before then it would be very different from 24w. Have had another 2 visits to MAU with my irritable uterus and BH but both times they have stopped and the stitch stayed totally fine. An other few weeks of this would be fab. Hope everyone is well.
Kx


----------



## geordiemammy

So pleased your babies are hanging in there for now and I bet its a massive weight off your mind now you have for this far after losing your other twins hopefully they will stay put a while longer!! Has anyone herd from faibel on how her little ones are doing x


----------



## shanny

Looking forward to seeing the baby Twinkle - you can never kiss them enough or have enough photos..............


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies. Radiance, been thinking about you, worried we've not heard from you in a while. How are things? :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Fluffy, welcome and so sorry for your loss, particularly howit happened - that must have been so traumatic :nope: Like the others have said, it is extremely unlikely that you lost your baby due to IC. Whilst I did experience IC symptoms as early as 11wks with my twins, that was because their combined size was equivalent to that of a singleton at 16wks. It is only when the uterus is stretched to a particular point (usually from 16wks, 14wks occasionally) that it begins to strain the cervix, and a weak one potentially gives way. 

That said, there are still so many unknowns in an IC pregnancy that it can't hurt to keep a closer eye on you and your cervix next time. It would be rare for even the weakest cervix to give out at 13wks with one baby but why not have them check at your 12wk scan just eliminate it as a possibility. In your position, I wouldn't be leaving anything to chance my lovely xxx


----------



## jadey_fae

Just got home Didn't have any blood or spotting at the hosp and was there a good 4 hours after they took it out. Just been to the loo and I now have bloody, mucus,discharge. I don't know if it's my plug or spotting from earlier? Stitch removal hurts!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey i had bleeding from my stitch removal. i was told its normal as the cervix is so senstive. did you dilate after the removal x


----------



## jadey_fae

they didn't check


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry Jadey, hadn't registered that your removal was today. Glad to hear it went as well as it could, sorry to hear that it hurt :( The discharge alone doesn't really mean anything, it's only really contractions etc which will signify something is happening :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey when your ready and want your little one out. try the reflexology foot massage. theres a video on youtube showing your partner what to do. Do you feel diff now the stitch is out? I felt lots more pressure and my braxton hicks were more intense?


----------



## jadey_fae

I feel crampy but nothing else and have been having lots of bh. He feels lower all of a sudden too. Will try the reflexology if/when when I hit 38 weeks I think. :)


----------



## Bec C

Hello ladies I hope I can join you, IM in desperate need of help.

I lost my last baby at 21 weeks, no pain or anything just spotting for 2 days then my waters suddenly went.

This time I am 16 weeks pg tomorrow. For the last week I have felt lots of pressure in my vagina, like, if I didn't clench everything would drop. I have been down to the hospital they have sent off my urine to the labs, checked for prolapse and had my cervix length checked it was 2.9cm. They said that was quite ok. But after reading on different groups I am a member of it seems that is quite low for my gestation. There was no funneling or anything. So I am assuming this pressure is something else?

I'm so worried there's something they have over looked. They don't think I need another length check, but I really do especially over the next few weeks until I pass 24 weeks.

Can any of you help me, or shed some light on this Im losing sleep and everything. I lost my mum 4 weeks ago and I'm wondering if stress has caused anything, or if its just ligaments and things changing?
Thank you in advance


----------



## katyb1982

Bec C said:


> Hello ladies I hope I can join you, IM in desperate need of help.
> 
> I lost my last baby at 21 weeks, no pain or anything just spotting for 2 days then my waters suddenly went.
> 
> This time I am 16 weeks pg tomorrow. For the last week I have felt lots of pressure in my vagina, like, if I didn't clench everything would drop. I have been down to the hospital they have sent off my urine to the labs, checked for prolapse and had my cervix length checked it was 2.9cm. They said that was quite ok. But after reading on different groups I am a member of it seems that is quite low for my gestation. There was no funneling or anything. So I am assuming this pressure is something else?
> 
> I'm so worried there's something they have over looked. They don't think I need another length check, but I really do especially over the next few weeks until I pass 24 weeks.
> 
> Can any of you help me, or shed some light on this Im losing sleep and everything. I lost my mum 4 weeks ago and I'm wondering if stress has caused anything, or if its just ligaments and things changing?
> Thank you in advance

Hi Bec. 
I'm sorry to hear about your first baby and your Mum, you have had a tough time!
I thought I'd share my story with you because some of it might help you out as measurement wise I was quite similar.

I lost my first set of twins (Oliver and Matthew) after I went in to spontaneous pre-term labour totally out of the blue at 24w. They died of complications at 6 days old. the general consensus amoungst the Drs was that it was probably due to multiple birth that the came so early but IC could have been a factor but it was unlikely as I didn't have any more risk factors. I was told that having another set of twins was unlikely and If I had a singleton I would probably be fine.

Fast forward nearly 4 months and I fell pregnant....with another set of twins (naturally and a complete shock!) Understandably I was petrified!!! I had my cervix measured at 12 weeks as a baseline and it was 3.7cm- totally normal. By 20w it had shortened to 2.65cm but holding out under pressure and no funneling etc. Now technically this was above the diagnostic length for IC of 2.5cm so officially normal, but like you, I thought it was a bit close for comfort and I had a rescan at 23w where my cervix was changing between 2.3cm and 1,3cm on the screen and funneling whenever the bottom twin moved. I hadn't had any dilation from the outside though. That evening I had a stitch put in, followed 2 days later by steroid injections and then by daily vaginal progesterone. 

I am now 30w+4 with twins who each weigh nearly 4lb so, although I am not out of the woods yet, I really feel that something has worked and that they would have made an appearance at least 4-6 weeks ago if I hadn't been monitored so closely

Like me at 20 weeks, your cervix is at the short end of normal but not yet diagnostic. However, as you can see from my story things can change. I would ask for a re scan maybe in 2 weeks and I would also ask your Dr about vaginal progesterone as it has shown some very positive results in singleton pregnancies especially those with mild/borderline IC.

Also, I was going to ask where in Cornwall do you live? My Father in Law is a consultant neonatologist in South Devon (recently retired) and knows lots of people in the South West medical community so if you want I can pick his brains about who is good for cervical issues if you need a second opinion.

Good Luck,
Katy


----------



## shanny

Welcome new people.............you will find lots of answers and support on here

Jadey well done its over now!!! - I had bloody/goey discharge for a few days and then it tailored off.....definitely felt a bit fragile for a few days and then it was back to normal..........Going home today so am beginning mission out baby!!


----------



## jessiemum

jadey_fae said:


> Just got home Didn't have any blood or spotting at the hosp and was there a good 4 hours after they took it out. Just been to the loo and I now have bloody, mucus,discharge. I don't know if it's my plug or spotting from earlier? Stitch removal hurts!

No please don't say that Jadey, I'm getting so scaried now that its really going to hurt. Getting my stitch out a week on Monday & becoming anxious as I will be 33 weeks. :nope:
Glad you are all doing well ladies & not much longer now for the rest of us x ,


----------



## Radiance

I wanted to let you all know that I delivered my baby boy at 2:37am today (8-9-13)..
We named him Elijah Alexander Larsen.. he was beautiful :cry:
He weighed 4.8 ounces and was 8 1/4 inches long, born still at 20 weeks 1 day <3


----------



## ShelbyLC

Oh, Radiance, I am so so sorry. :hugs: Beautiful name.


----------



## TLM21

radiance I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you, xx


----------



## Craigswife

Radiance, I'm really sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you and your family. Xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Radiance im sorry to hear your sad news. No mother should have to lose a child. i lost my little boy last year at 22weeks so i know what your going through. keep strong you will never forget your beutiful little boy xxx


----------



## shanny

Radiance - sending you lots of love and best wishes - so sorry to hear your news xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Radiance I'm so sorry I can't imagine what you are going through thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## claudinator

My taught are with you and your family. I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## katyb1982

Oh Radiance I'm so sorry. I lost my boys when they were 6 days old after they were born at 24 weeks. It is so hard and no mother should have to experience it. Beautiful name btw.He will always be your little boy and you'll never forget him. 
Hugs,
Kx


----------



## Bec C

katyb1982 said:


> Bec C said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I hope I can join you, IM in desperate need of help.
> 
> I lost my last baby at 21 weeks, no pain or anything just spotting for 2 days then my waters suddenly went.
> 
> This time I am 16 weeks pg tomorrow. For the last week I have felt lots of pressure in my vagina, like, if I didn't clench everything would drop. I have been down to the hospital they have sent off my urine to the labs, checked for prolapse and had my cervix length checked it was 2.9cm. They said that was quite ok. But after reading on different groups I am a member of it seems that is quite low for my gestation. There was no funneling or anything. So I am assuming this pressure is something else?
> 
> I'm so worried there's something they have over looked. They don't think I need another length check, but I really do especially over the next few weeks until I pass 24 weeks.
> 
> Can any of you help me, or shed some light on this Im losing sleep and everything. I lost my mum 4 weeks ago and I'm wondering if stress has caused anything, or if its just ligaments and things changing?
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Hi Bec.
> I'm sorry to hear about your first baby and your Mum, you have had a tough time!
> I thought I'd share my story with you because some of it might help you out as measurement wise I was quite similar.
> 
> I lost my first set of twins (Oliver and Matthew) after I went in to spontaneous pre-term labour totally out of the blue at 24w. They died of complications at 6 days old. the general consensus amoungst the Drs was that it was probably due to multiple birth that the came so early but IC could have been a factor but it was unlikely as I didn't have any more risk factors. I was told that having another set of twins was unlikely and If I had a singleton I would probably be fine.
> 
> Fast forward nearly 4 months and I fell pregnant....with another set of twins (naturally and a complete shock!) Understandably I was petrified!!! I had my cervix measured at 12 weeks as a baseline and it was 3.7cm- totally normal. By 20w it had shortened to 2.65cm but holding out under pressure and no funneling etc. Now technically this was above the diagnostic length for IC of 2.5cm so officially normal, but like you, I thought it was a bit close for comfort and I had a rescan at 23w where my cervix was changing between 2.3cm and 1,3cm on the screen and funneling whenever the bottom twin moved. I hadn't had any dilation from the outside though. That evening I had a stitch put in, followed 2 days later by steroid injections and then by daily vaginal progesterone.
> 
> I am now 30w+4 with twins who each weigh nearly 4lb so, although I am not out of the woods yet, I really feel that something has worked and that they would have made an appearance at least 4-6 weeks ago if I hadn't been monitored so closely
> 
> Like me at 20 weeks, your cervix is at the short end of normal but not yet diagnostic. However, as you can see from my story things can change. I would ask for a re scan maybe in 2 weeks and I would also ask your Dr about vaginal progesterone as it has shown some very positive results in singleton pregnancies especially those with mild/borderline IC.
> 
> Also, I was going to ask where in Cornwall do you live? My Father in Law is a consultant neonatologist in South Devon (recently retired) and knows lots of people in the South West medical community so if you want I can pick his brains about who is good for cervical issues if you need a second opinion.
> 
> Good Luck,
> KatyClick to expand...

Hi thank you for that, it would be lovely if you could ask your dad, I bet he knows what treliske is like, they are no offering me regular scans at the moment due to funding, but I am thinking of asking to be moved to Derriford as they will offer it. I a sorry for your losses, how terrible for you xx I hope all goes well this time, it sounds like you are well on your way to being a mummy very soon now :flower::flower:


----------



## Bec C

Radiance I'm so so sorry for your loss, I lost my dd at 21 weeks its so awful, much love to you and your family, please take it a day at a time, much love to you xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey how you getting on with no stitch?


----------



## sunnylove

So so sorry for your loss Radiance. :( 

I'll ask everyone this, but Lizzy as well. Why is my cervix weak? When I was first diagnosed, they had no proof that my cervix was weak, and that maybe I was just born with a short cervix. But my cervix is 8 cm (not pregnant), so obviously it's just weak. But why?? I've had no injuries, or surgeries, no miscarriages or prior pregnancies, my mother wasn't on drugs when he was pregnant with me, etc. What could be the reason for it? I cannot stop asking myself this question!


----------



## geordiemammy

Sunny I honestly think its just one of those things that has no real explanation other than some people have it and some don't x


----------



## faibel

Radiance - I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news. My thoughts are with you and your family at this heartbreaking time x


----------



## jessiemum

Radiance so very sorry to hear your awfully sad news. Try to take each day at a time & don't put too much pressure on yourself to do too much too soon. My little boy was the only thing that kept me going after I lost Jessie & I expect your children will help you through this hard time too. 
Sending you love & healing x X ,


----------



## DAYDAY24

I'm so sorry for your lost Radiance


----------



## Tink_0123

Radiance my condolences go out to u and ur family. Im very sorry about the loss of ur little boy.


----------



## lizziedripping

Dearest Radiance :nope: I am absolutely devastated to read your tragic news. I know that all along you were concerned about this pregnancy, that your instincts were ringing alarm bells, but I had hoped for a better outcome for you darlin :( Take some time, but please come back to us when you're feeling stronger and can contemplate what action if any you wish to take in the future. Love and prayers with you all lovely lady :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Sunny - as JM said its often really difficult to identify a reason for IC. There are definite 'culprits', but in most women much of the time there is no prior trauma or congenital issue and their IC simply comes out of the blue, which is why it is such a devastating complication. 

I am saddened to see most IC ladies experiencing at least one, if not two second trimester losses before it is diagnosed partly because it goes unnoticed with no obvious cause, and because so many medics still refuse to acknowledge it as a diagnosis until two or more babies have been lost :( That is an appalling statistic which has to change!

Sorry I can't be any more specific honey. I know how much you probably need to understand the reasons for your preemie experience, and long to avoid it in the future. Rest assured that you can certainly now take action early in any potential future pregnancies, and that the stitch placed early has excellent almost flawless results. Lots of love xxx


----------



## shanny

Jadey - how you doing????

Trying some acupuncture this morning..................


----------



## sunnylove

lizziedripping said:


> Hey Sunny - as JM said its often really difficult to identify a reason for IC. There are definite 'culprits', but in most women much of the time there is no prior trauma or congenital issue and their IC simply comes out of the blue, which is why it is such a devastating complication.
> 
> I am saddened to see most IC ladies experiencing at least one, if not two second trimester losses before it is diagnosed partly because it goes unnoticed with no obvious cause, and because so many medics still refuse to acknowledge it as a diagnosis until two or more babies have been lost :( That is an appalling statistic which has to change!
> 
> Sorry I can't be any more specific honey. I know how much you probably need to understand the reasons for your preemie experience, and long to avoid it in the future. Rest assured that you can certainly now take action early in any potential future pregnancies, and that the stitch placed early has excellent almost flawless results. Lots of love xxx

Lizzy, I'm thankful my doctors were quick to diagnose me. But the extremely short length (.9cm at 19 weeks) was easily diagnostic. At first they did say it could just be a very short cervix, and not necessarily weak. But further ultrasounds clearly showed it was weakening and there was no question about it. But my hospital is very progressive, and unfortunately a lot aren't! 

Thanks for the response. I just don't know if an earlier cerclage would help me, and as I'm only 22 and want a lot more children, it's difficult...


----------



## geordiemammy

Do you think jadey has had the baby?? Been really quiet


----------



## shanny

I know I keep thinking about her..........................


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope all is ok!! Still no sign of yours? X


----------



## shanny

not yet!!trying some safe induction methods sex/pineapple/walks/pressure points/curry/bouncing

no signs yet - due sat but have doctors appointment tomorrow and they might give me a sweep if I am favourable................otherwise they will book me in for an induction early next week as they won't let me go too far over

have resigned myself to not getting the perfect birth!!- just want to know what it is now- we have kind of agreed on names too 

hope I can have pro pess as that was good last time and could be active - just do not want to be tied to bed unless necessary................

how are you doing geordiemammy? How long?


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm being induced 9 weeks today 9 days before due date cause I'm high risk unless something changes and they need to bring him earlier it can't come quick enough I'm only on this thread as they were sure I would have ic but surprisingly didn't would of just been the icing on the cake had I have had that too cause of all the other factors :( 

All of you have done so much to keep babies in and now they won't come out that must be so frustrating just shows the stitches work wonders even after taken out and ic should be more recognised within the medical world I honestly think cervical length should be checked on everyone to stop women having to go through a loss sometimes 2 before its investigated its like the gbs test should be widely available to every pregnant woman the test only costs £10 I'm sure if every woman was told they had to pay for that test then they would x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Shanny try the acupressure foot massage, my oh watched a video on YouTube it took two nights of doing it but worked. The first night I triedv it I had string conteactions then the second night I did it I went into labour :)

I was thinking about Jadey too, maybe she has had her baby :)

Gm I completely agree that evry women should have the gbs test and cervical length checked. I wouldn't have lost my little boy last year if they did routine checks. I can't believe somthing so simple as a stitch got me my little Alfie!


----------



## geordiemammy

It's disgraceful that they won't check until you lose one or more babies I had first trimester losses and I honestly didn't want to put myself through it all again we talked after the last mc and I said enough was enough I had lost 4 in just over a year I put on a brave face but it killed me inside then I ended up pregnant with this little bundle straight after the last loss it was a total shock you have so much worry and stress thinking about what could happen and after I got out of the uncertain bit 12 weeks I started to relax slightly then had a massive bleed at 16 weeks where I was told no way baby could be ok it was then that I sat in hospital and cried and cried to oh saying I most definitely wouldn't be doing it again but he was ok thank god to make women go through that once never mind twice is disgusting and that's why every woman should be checked cause you shouldn't have to go through it if there is measures that can be taken to prevent it!! I take my hat off to you ladies who have tried again after second trimester losses I'm not sure I could do that xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Sunny I cannot stress enough darlin how well elective stitches can work compared with emergency procedures. Apart from a very few, rare exceptions a stitch placed before 16wks does work and you should feel confident about that in any future pregnancy. 

It's terrifying contemplating pregnancy after IC, and you will never feel entirely relaxed but should take comfort from just how many women here have had catastrophic cervical changes only to go on to have successful pregnancies afterwards :) xxx


----------



## katyb1982

Hey Lizzie, just wanted to ask you a twin related question. When did you have your stitch out and after removal how long did it take you to go in to labour? My removal is set for 34w if I get that far but then again I never in a million years thought I'd make 31w and I'm still hanging in there with my irritable uterus and incompetent cervix! After that if nothing happens I'm having an induction/section at 36w as my twins are MCDA. What was your experience? Cheers
Kx


----------



## jadey_fae

Radiance I am so sorry for your loss :(

Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I have been in and out of hosp bcos baby has a low resting heart rate. Then the monitor picked up I was having cx but they never got regular so they let me go. 

Since then I have lost my plug and had a lot of mucus and blood. So guess things are happening.

I had a growth scan today though that showed that he hasn't grown at all in 2 weeks. All of my growth scans have been done by the same tech and he has always been just on the 10th centlie - which is fine for me bcos I am small and he was maintaining his curve. Today he is on the 3rd centile and his measurements haven't changed in 2 weeks :(

They did a doppler and ctg which looked fine so they have decided to get me a little further and then induce me - if he doesn't come before. They will repeat dopple and ctg on fri and if they are still ok they will induce me on tues morn. 

I am gutted bcos my daughter was induced and I had a really bad experience from it. I am kinda hoping he will come on his own just before

Twinkle, could u send me the link to the vid u watched pls :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Sorry to hear your having a bit of trouble jadey. atleast they are keeping a good eye on you :) hopefully you can get him out asap without being induced. Then you will be able to relax and know your baby is ok (which im sure he is anyway)

the link is https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wnEcLSHTI0s&desktop_uri=/watch?v=wnEcLSHTI0s

As you probably read my oh did it for me one night then a few hours later i got bad contractions which i thought was labour. then the second night i got him to do it again, a few hours later again i woke up with contractions. i paced up and down the bedroom and bounced on my exercise ball then i realised i was actually in labour :) hope it works for you xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Jadey, sounds like you need a hug :hugs: This little one causing you stress of a different kind now sweetie, just when your IC worries had gone. Chances are everything will be just fine hun, but can imagine your worry :nope: hoping that you don't need induction, but you know, this being your second labour, it might well run more smoothly this Time around. Thoughts and prayers with you my lovely xxxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Katy - it is the norm to remove a stitch at 34wks with twins, but tbh I was never comfortable with that because I worried this would force an 'earlier than necessary' delivery. Still, the risks of early labour with twins are greater so its probably the wisest course of action to avoid labouring with the stitch in place. 

I was consequently relieved to see that twin A was still breech at my 34wk scan, so the consultant booked me in for a planned section at 38wks and left the stitch to be removed at the same time as the surgery (seems odd considering I could have still gone into early labour just the same, section or no!?!). I may well have asked for the stitch to remain had a section not been inevitable, at least til 36wks anyway.

I was simply told to watch out for early labour signs before the section, and to get myself to hospital as a matter of urgency if there were any - I can't see why you couldn't suggest the same if you'd prefer a later stitch removal. It all depends on how confident you feel about recognising the onset of labour however, which is sometimes tricky in a first full term labour. Thrilled you're still preggo btw :) xxx


----------



## sunnylove

jadey_fae said:


> Radiance I am so sorry for your loss :(
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I have been in and out of hosp bcos baby has a low resting heart rate. Then the monitor picked up I was having cx but they never got regular so they let me go.
> 
> Since then I have lost my plug and had a lot of mucus and blood. So guess things are happening.
> 
> I had a growth scan today though that showed that he hasn't grown at all in 2 weeks. All of my growth scans have been done by the same tech and he has always been just on the 10th centlie - which is fine for me bcos I am small and he was maintaining his curve. Today he is on the 3rd centile and his measurements haven't changed in 2 weeks :(
> 
> They did a doppler and ctg which looked fine so they have decided to get me a little further and then induce me - if he doesn't come before. They will repeat dopple and ctg on fri and if they are still ok they will induce me on tues morn.
> 
> I am gutted bcos my daughter was induced and I had a really bad experience from it. I am kinda hoping he will come on his own just before
> 
> Twinkle, could u send me the link to the vid u watched pls :)

I hope you don't have to get induced!! Why do they want to do it? Because of his heart rate or because of his size? What would be the harm in keeping a smaller baby in the womb longer? I guess I don't understand that.

So glad to see you're full term in 2 days!!!


----------



## shanny

Jadey - pleased to hear from you!

My inductions got better with each pregnancy so hopefully this one will be better for you if it happens - I reckon I will be induced mon/tues next week as well-- pro pess again hopefully as this was a lot better than the drip.

not long now for either of us !!!!!!!!!!! 

Twink I have tried to get the husband to do the feet thing he has but not very well....back on the ball and pineapple and doing the hand one my self


----------



## geordiemammy

Jadey hope he comes himself terrible that your going through this after everything you have been through already xx


----------



## Agiboma

radiance i am sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

sunnylove said:


> jadey_fae said:
> 
> 
> Radiance I am so sorry for your loss :(
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I have been in and out of hosp bcos baby has a low resting heart rate. Then the monitor picked up I was having cx but they never got regular so they let me go.
> 
> Since then I have lost my plug and had a lot of mucus and blood. So guess things are happening.
> 
> I had a growth scan today though that showed that he hasn't grown at all in 2 weeks. All of my growth scans have been done by the same tech and he has always been just on the 10th centlie - which is fine for me bcos I am small and he was maintaining his curve. Today he is on the 3rd centile and his measurements haven't changed in 2 weeks :(
> 
> They did a doppler and ctg which looked fine so they have decided to get me a little further and then induce me - if he doesn't come before. They will repeat dopple and ctg on fri and if they are still ok they will induce me on tues morn.
> 
> I am gutted bcos my daughter was induced and I had a really bad experience from it. I am kinda hoping he will come on his own just before
> 
> Twinkle, could u send me the link to the vid u watched pls :)
> 
> I hope you don't have to get induced!! Why do they want to do it? Because of his heart rate or because of his size? What would be the harm in keeping a smaller baby in the womb longer? I guess I don't understand that.
> 
> So glad to see you're full term in 2 days!!!Click to expand...


They need to get him out because he hasnt grown at all in 2 weeks. Could be a placenta problem


----------



## geordiemammy

Jadey he will be tiny xx


----------



## jadey_fae

I know. He is only 4lb 12


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww that's so small but as long as he is healthy his weight doesn't make a difference!! A lass who oh works with was measuring 17wks at her 20 week scan and they kept monitoring until last week when she hit 28 her placenta wasn't working properly all that time and stopped completely last week so they delivered him he is only 1lb 3 but is doing well and trying to breath himself she held him for the first time yesterday guess it shows weight isn't everything xx


----------



## lizziedripping

5Ibs is actually a very respectable weight for 37wks Jadey :) At 40wks that would have made him around 6.5/7Ibs! Just about average hun. Of course if his growth has stopped then he needs to be delievered asap, but he certainly isn't an unhealthy weight darlin' xxx


----------



## TLM21

jadey sending you a hug, thoughts and prayers with you and the baby


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey my little boy kept measuring behind they estimated him to be just over 5lb and he was 6.2 so yours might be bogger than estimated :) xx


----------



## shanny

Jadey he will be fine 5lbs is a good size - I will be thinking of you over next weekor so as....

Had my sweep today am about 3cm and booked for an induction tomorrow ,they don't want me t go too long and the doc thinks by breaking my waters it will start me off but then he mentioned the drip and I asked if I could have the pess instead but he said he did not need it - not sure what difference is?? I explained that I hated being tied to bed etc but he really did not think I would need it.

Having left hospital - an hour away OH and I went shopping and I thought it was al going to happen naturally as I was cramping etc. When we got home I went to bed and had a sleep and now nothing doin!!!

Am gonna bounce on ball and hope for best.

Well at least I can organise kids etc tomorrow but I was also getting a last minute haircut too!! (how bad does that sound!!) and the electrician was coming to fix the oven and hot water..............hes a mate so we will let him have a key to sort it as I will need to have my baths etc!!!

Sorry long rant/conversation!!

Also spoke to OH about having a night in Oke hospital if possible and he's like why - for a rest I say-- I have to have baby in Exeter as main big hospital and then wish to come back there for a night or 2 as it is half way between home and Exeter, where children will be with other family and would be nice as this IS my last .................he really doesn't understand the desire not to come straight home LOL!! 

Anyway will be off thurs am and then back online sat Ifreckon but will pop in later xx


----------



## faibel

Jadey - sorry your having a tough time and right at the end too! I'm keeping my fingers crossed he comes over the weekend to avoid induction! Keeping you in my thoughts x

The twins are doing so well! They had their first breast feed today and they managed really well, I was amazed considering they are only 32 weeks gestation! Trying not to get ahead of myself but hoping 'home' is not to far into the future! x


----------



## geordiemammy

Shanny I went for a check up with ds4 and was 4cms without ic they did the sweep and sent me to labour ward to have my waters broke less than 2 hours and I was holding him so breaking your waters will probably do the trick xx

Faibel so pleased your girls are doing so well :) x


----------



## shanny

thanks Geordie - hope so!


----------



## shanny

just my history that doubts it 3 times waters have gone and nothing has happened.............................although not dilating at time.................


----------



## geordiemammy

You never know it might x


----------



## sunnylove

My IC baby nursed for the first time today and ate 30ccs!! So proud of him! :) He's 35 weeks now, weighs 5lbs 11ozs and is off all oxygen. Just goes to show you that you can have a baby as early as 26 weeks and have a very uneventful NICU stay! :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Sunny that's great cant believe its been that long since he was born doesn't seem like 2 minutes do you know when you will be allowed to take him home xx


----------



## sunnylove

Geordie, whenever he can eat all of his feedings. We're thinking the beginning of September. :) (He was due Sep. 17th!!!)


----------



## geordiemammy

Not to long then xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Great news Sunny! Your little man is such a fighter and your story so encouraging. Also goes to show how even an extra couple of weeks inutero can make the world of difference to these micro preemies xxx


----------



## katyb1982

faibel said:


> Jadey - sorry your having a tough time and right at the end too! I'm keeping my fingers crossed he comes over the weekend to avoid induction! Keeping you in my thoughts x
> 
> The twins are doing so well! They had their first breast feed today and they managed really well, I was amazed considering they are only 32 weeks gestation! Trying not to get ahead of myself but hoping 'home' is not to far into the future! x

 Hey have been wondering how you and the twins are doing! All sounds good hun
Kx


----------



## jessiemum

Hi ladies, 
I had my 1st round of steroids today then next tomorrow before the stitch removal on Monday. Ant advice for keeping calm while they take the stitch out? X 
Sunny just so happy to hear how well your little man is doing it amazing. ::) 
Shanny hope to hear your exciting news very soon
Jadey how are you feeling hun & how's little bubba? Wishing you loads of luck for next week.


----------



## shanny

Baby Reggie frank scrivener born 0022 this morning x all ok he has been sleeping a lot and no I did not get my water birth!! But all done now x will update in a few days


----------



## geordiemammy

shanny said:


> Baby Reggie frank scrivener born 0022 this morning x all ok he has been sleeping a lot and no I did not get my water birth!! But all done now x will update in a few days

Congrats and well done hope it wasn't too bad for you and what did he weigh x


----------



## katyb1982

shanny said:


> Baby Reggie frank scrivener born 0022 this morning x all ok he has been sleeping a lot and no I did not get my water birth!! But all done now x will update in a few days

Huge congrats Kx


----------



## Tink_0123

Congrats on your baby boy Shanny!!


----------



## jadey_fae

yey congrats Shanny!

I am being induced on Sunday now instead of Tues. 
Went in for dopplers and ctg today and they said fluid levels were too high (Googled and am now stressed)
Also he is a naughty baby. He has been head down since 16 weeks and has been engaged for a while. Today at my scan he had gone oblique! By the time I got to the ward for review he was bk in again! They are worried about cord prolapse if he pops out again! So fingers crossed he behaves and is head down on Sun so they can induce me!


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww god jadey hope he stays put my third was bobbing in and out while I was in labour just wouldn't engage properly until it was nearly time think I got to 9 CMs and he finally went head in and engaged fully then they broke my waters he is still naughty now lmao I had high water levels with ds4 they were borderline worrying my doc said its a sign of a sticky baby if its your waters your talking about when you say fluid levels anyway good luck and keep off google xx


----------



## TLM21

congratulations shanny, finally your time to enjoy him!
jadey getting close hun, soon you will have your baby in your arms. you have done fantastic!
twinkle how is it going for you and the baby?
sunny great news soon you will have the baby at home with you!

Diego is 10 weeks 2 days today, he is awesome. 12 pounds and about 24 inches long. such a good boy!
love being a mom  

hugs to everyone xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies, haven't posted for a while, but still keeping up.

Congrats on all the babies born lately, well done girls :)

Jadey - I had to comment about your fluid. I had very severe polyhydramnios whilst pg with Ruben and I googled (NEVER google!!), scared my self s**tless and worried the entire time. Mine was diagnosed at 32 weeks. R had an unstable lie for all of my pregnancy and even the day I had my sweep his head was still off to the left hand side and no where near being engaged. They were worried about cord prolapse with me too, but when my waters went at home I called labour ward straight away and the told me to go straight in and then I did what I'd read about the Internet which was to get on my hands and knees and stick my bum in the air to stop the cord prolapsing if it was in the way. They checked me immediately when I got hospital and there was no cord and he had moved to be head down! As you know he arrived safe and healthy, no reason at all for the extra fluid. Usually they would have picked something up at the 20 weeks scan if there was cause for concern.

Try to relax, I'm sure all will be fine, good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks. Just hoping he is engaged again 2moro morn so they can get me started!


----------



## Tink_0123

Tlm, glad Diego is doing great.

Jadey, Im sooooo excited for u.. Ur gonna meet ur baby really soon yay!!

Baby, glad to hear from u. How are all ur babies doing?

Hope everyone is doing good.

Audrey is doing great. She weighed 15 lbs at her 4 month appt 2 weeks ago n measured 26 inches.. Shes very intelligent, just amazes us everyday..


----------



## faibel

congrats Shanny, enjoy your lo!x

Jadey - good luck for tomorrow, everything will be fine, will be thinking of you x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, thanks for the updates on all our babies :) Good to hear they're all doing so well :hugs:

Shanny, massive congratulations :happydance: Look forward to hearing the details of your birth story honey xxx

Jadey - What a nightmare time you're having :hugs: I know that it's easy for me to say, and almost impossible to feel reassured but excess water later in pregnancy is not ominous in the way it is earlier on (before 30wks). It's not an uncommon finding later in pregnancy and apart from causing unnecessary worry, is most of the time harmless.

I imagine with this and little man's growing issues you're living life in a constant state of stress at the moment, for that I'm really sorry sweet - this should be a happy time for you all. I'm sure all will be well so hang in there and you'll be in my thoughts tomorrow. Good luck my lovely :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

We're doing good thanks Tink. Audrey sounds like she's doing great :)

Ruben was 16lb3oz at his last weigh in which was 1st July. I'm not having him weighed again until September so I'm guessing he'll be around 18lb by then!


----------



## sunnylove

Jadey - thinking of you!! :)

Lizzy - I have a question for you. Do you really think that if I got an early cerclage at 12 weeks, that I will carry longer than I did this last time? Here's why I'm worried. Because at only 19 weeks I was already .9 cm and continued to get shorter. It wasn't a situation where I was like, 2.4 cm or anything. I was so short. Also, I started to dilate internally a ton at about 24 weeks. Would an earlier cerclage help prevent that, or hold it off longer? I'm not sure if internal dilation happens when it happens, stitch or not stitch. But once I dilated a ton internally, he practically fell out 2 weeks later. So that's kind of what I'm worried about. I'm not sure if an earlier stitch would help prevent that.

I am considering getting a transabdominal cerclage because I really don't want to put another baby through a 3 month NICU stay. But obviously that's a much more invasive surgery than the vaginal cerclage, and you always have to give birth via c-section, and I really, really want to give birth naturally. But with the vaginal cerclage, I'm worried about bedrest. I cannot do that again. Any thoughts (from anyone) would be great! :)


----------



## Craigswife

Congrats Shanny, look forward to hearing your story.
Jadey, wishing you the very best for tomorrow. You're so close to holding that little precious baby in your arms now and be able to get on with life. I can tell you it's such a relief to put the stress of IC and other pregnancy issues behind you and just concentrate on being mummy.
Twinkle, how's it going with little Alfie? And how's his big sister coping with her new role? Xx

My little lady is doing very well. She's 11 weeks actual age, but 3 weeks corrected. She weighs 8lb 11oz and puts on about 9oz a week. She has reflux which is a bit of a headach, my son who was also a prem had it so its easier to deal with the second time!


----------



## shanny

Hello and thanks for messages!! Jadey am thinking of you-- all the best and STOP GOOGLING

He was 7lb 1oz not as big as I expected - thought it would be closer to 8 but never mind as am dead chuffed its a boy and he's been pretty good so far. 

Am now home (to a tidy house -well done husband) and enjoying seeing my other kids they are soooo excited!!

Well the old birth story - read on if you want not very exciting really!! Bits sound ungrateful but I am very pleased to be blessed with another healthy child...........just always dreamed of the perfect birth!!

Saw a doc on Wed (my consultant and mw both on holiday --how dare they) but we had made a plan before they went off..)..he gave me a sweep which was not as bad as I thought and said I was favourable for induction and suggested I came back the next day for induction - part of me wanted to wait til after weekend and see if things happened naturally - but as it never has before I thought we may as well go for it............

so we came back the next day at 10 -- it was busy and we got to labour ward at 130 and they broke my waters (after a few attempts) at 415 and then as nothing had happened they put put me on drip at 615...................

really did not want this as then no water birth/active ness as tied to machine........I did sit and bounce a bit on ball but the sensors kept coming off so I was tied to the bed really -- once the old pains started kicking in -- took ages say 9 pm had some diamorphine and then mixed in with some gas and air.....................well a lot as was pretty out of it for a while-- kept asking husband what was going on !!! MW was really good as did not keep doing internals like last time - (she was rough) 

any way finally after what seemed like forever the pushing bit came and that hurt more than I remember-- turns out hand was up by head and boy it smarted !!! 

all that soon forgiven at sight of healthy son and then I got the tea and toast!! followed by a bath which was amazing!!!!!!!!!!

went back to noisy/busy ward for 4am when OH went home -- this was in the big hospital - I then got my request okayed to go back to a smaller hospital near kids (who were at nannys) and had 24 hours there before coming home

Man that was bliss...........own room and bathroom..........had about 4 baths...........2 others girls there loads of attention from staff.................food served in a tv/rest room whilst they watched baby....................so nice to have proper rest before coming home.....should be availbale to everyone and for as long as possible ( I know not everyone likes hospital but such an opportunity for rest/ support)

Anyway home now - he has been pretty quiet the early sleeping lull bit before the storm --am dead chuffed and happy and grateful for a safe delivery...................

Sorry for long post...................but its been a long and lovely shared journey with all of you............

Best wishes to all and Jadey keep us posted xx


----------



## Craigswife

Shanny, I'm pleased it was an eventful delivery, if not what you really wanted. Enjoy your little man and look after yourself. Xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for that Shanny - just love reading birh stories :) Glad you're home with your brood, feels so much better than hospital doesn't it ;) Enjoy your little guy, he sounds gorgeous xxx

Sunny - the internal dilation is exactly what the stitch does prevent hun, and if it does happen then theoretically you would dilate no further than it. We would actually expect this to happen to a lady with genuine IC. It's why a stitch is placed. If you weren't prone to dilation in this way then there'd be no point in stitching. 

As for being .9 by 19wks, that isn't particularly early shortening for IC. Usually shortening begins as early as 16wks so it can feasibly be that short by 19. How soon the shortening precedes the funnelling/dilation is a very individual thing based upon lots of factors like baby size, physical activity etc. Yours is not an extreme case from what I've read, and there is every chance a stitch placed early can prevent the catastrophic early cervical changes which happened last time. 

Consider my case. When my stitch was placed at nearly 14wks my cervix had pretty much zero tone. This meant that when standing it was already likely funnelling as early as 11/12wks because I was carrying two babies (uterus was equivalent to a 17wk singleton size). My consultant had never seen a weaker cervix, and it had the softness of a cervix in full blown labour at 40wks!!! Because it was placed early however it worked. I had minimal shortening and no funnelling until 24wks. I did funnel to the stitch at that point but the stitch held firm under the strain of 16Ibs of baby for another 14wks. 

Of course there are some women for whom a transvag stitch just doesn't work, but that's rare hun. They opt for a tac when all else fails, and that is certainly something you could look into but most clinicians would advise trying an elective stitch first. I would advise a shirodkar stitch which is placed higher up at the very top of the cervix. My consultant insisted on it because I was carrying twins, and not all docs are trained in placing them but its worth asking for - I now swear by them.

Hope that helps to reassure you sweet. Of course there are no guarantees but I have heard nothing about your particular circumstances which tells me an elective stitch can't work for you xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Jadey good luck tomorrow hope its not as bad a birth as your last xxx


----------



## shanny

Sunny
I agree with Lizzie-- early stitches make all the diffenrece - they did to me-- although all my stiches have produced a healthy baby the emergency one gave me a prem at 33 now a huge 7 year old the rest all elective before 16 weeks got me to term each time..............


----------



## whistle

Sunny, I was 6cm dilated at 22 weeks, my emergency cerclage got us to 25 weeks - this was with twins though.

This time round I had a short, scarred cervix (no measurement given) at 12 weeks and a planned cerclage at 13 weeks. I'm now nearly 31 weeks with a singleton and been signed off the high risk dr until they take it out in 5 weeks time!

My biggest fear (aside from losing another baby, of course) was to have another prolonged bed rest for me and NICU stay for baby, but I have had no bed rest this time, apart from a day or two after the operation, and every day I get closer and closer to a take home baby. I have been able to care for my lively 2 year old and I look forward to a vaginal birth with the minimum of interventions.

My consultant has the utmost belief in the stitch working. He hasn't even done ultrasounds for shortening/funnelling since placement, just relies on my vital signs and how I'm feeling. It's honestly a dream come true pregnancy.

Ha ha - advertisement over! :D


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks ladies!
Shanny just love reading birth stories :)
Up at 6am bouncing on the ball to make his head stay down!


----------



## shanny

Shall be thinking of you today JAdey.................xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Thoughts with you Jadey, sooo exciting. This little guy I suspect is gonna be running rings around Mummy from the off ;) xxxxxxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Sunny - same for me as shanny. I had an emergency stitch at 24 weeks the first time and had a 32 weeker (now a hormonal 11 year old!!) and then my next one was at 20 weeks before anything other than funnelling had happened and I got to term, then the next two were both pre 15 weeks and both were term as well.

I've never had to do bed rest and always managed to look after my other kids just fine and making sure I take it a bit slower :)

Good luck today Jadey :hugs:


----------



## jessiemum

Hi ladies, 
I'm having my stitch out tomorrow & worked myself into a state, any advice that will keep my sane? Also what do I need to bring along to the hospital as the #r never said? 
Jadey good luck hun & can't wait to hear your exciting news :) 
X


----------



## shanny

I took my hospital bag and things to keep me amused / relaxed-- you will be fine x I had my I pod on the whole time ,,,,,,,,,,, any tips on night time settling of baby !!!!!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Lots of love and luck today JM :hugs:

Shanny what kind of advice hun, what's bubs' night time routine? What do you need to change?xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Goodluck Jadey :)

Shanny I bath my little boy at 6pm feed him then put him down in his Moses basket as if not he never settles. In the night I change his bum before his feed so I won't wake him up by changing him after his feed. I keep lighting low and if he's a little monkey and won't go to sleep in the middle of the night.. Which he decided to do for a few hours the other night.. I hold him and just sway side to side with a blanket on him and his dummy in. This settles him enough to put him down. Don't know if that's the sort of advice you was asking for :)

Have you seen the tommee tippee perfect prep machine for bottle feedings?
(that's if you bottle feed)

I want one :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jessiemum just relax and breath, don't work yourself up. I was very nervous and it wasn't as bad ad I thought. I took my hospital bag in the car incase I needed it


----------



## Twinkle 3

Craigswife said:


> Congrats Shanny, look forward to hearing your story.
> Jadey, wishing you the very best for tomorrow. You're so close to holding that little precious baby in your arms now and be able to get on with life. I can tell you it's such a relief to put the stress of IC and other pregnancy issues behind you and just concentrate on being mummy.
> Twinkle, how's it going with little Alfie? And how's his big sister coping with her new role? Xx
> 
> My little lady is doing very well. She's 11 weeks actual age, but 3 weeks corrected. She weighs 8lb 11oz and puts on about 9oz a week. She has reflux which is a bit of a headach, my son who was also a prem had it so its easier to deal with the second time!


Alfie's great thankyou he's 3weeks old now and 6lb 15. The night feeds are a killer as he feeds anything from 2-3hours, 4 if we're lucky. But I'm not complaining as I am loving being a mummy of a newborn again. He's well worth not having any sleep :)

My little girl summer loves him. She kisses him all the time and asks to hold him. At first she was a but jealous and quiet but now she's fine and can't wait for him to grow up and play with her lol.

Your little girl is doing great, Can't believe she's 11weeks old.time has flown! Are you still night feeding? I have found a big difference having a full term baby from having a prem one. Alfie seems to grow a lot faster, feed differently etc. such a new experience. It made me realise just how delicate my little girl was when she was born. Even though she was better through the night, apparently the hospital train prem babies up to feed every 4+ hours.. Where as full term babies feed every 2. My little girl suffered with reflux too. Hopefully your little girls reflux will resolve itself soon, bless her x


----------



## Craigswife

Hi twinkle, yes still night feeding, usually she feeds around 11pm and then goes until 2-3am and then 7am generally. I wouldn't say we're in any sort of routine as yet, she generally feeds 3 hourly but she can go longer and then sometimes she throws a curved ball and wants to be fed after 2 hours! She is still only 3 weeks corrected. It's sounds like your little man is already starting to form a routine. Are you breast or bottle feeding? Im glad Summer isnt feeling too put out by Alfie's arrival. 
I'm looking forward to Annabelles first smile, can't wait, cameras ready! Xx


----------



## shanny

ITS so lovely ------- all these baby updates after all the long weeks worrying............I have forgotten all the tricks I used to do to settle at night .............that's all............Reggie was better last night than the night before..........

he still sleeps so much during day and his active time seems to be 11 - 3 am !! a friend said today well that's when he was being born!!

I recall this with all of them though and I used a 3 hr ish routine with my last which worked a cracker and she was the easiest baby ever.......................better than my prem who came out on a 4 hr established routine fron nnu

So as my milk is now 'IN' I think I will start the old bath times etc and head towards some sort of routine............


Drove today which was fine as to be honest I feel so much better having energy again -- trouble is I try and do too much -- have managed to arrange some play dates for my kids this week so that will help.................

Am anxious to hear from Jadey...............

Still chuffed ...............loving the snuffly cuddles


----------



## Craigswife

Shanny, yes I keep checking for news from Jadey, I hope she's just knee deep in nappies and general new baby chaos!!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Shanny - congratulations on your little boy! :flower:

Jadey - hope you're doing well, hun.

Lizzie - I hope you and your family are well!

Little update on me/us: my girls will be 9 months old on Sunday! They're 6.5 months corrected now and they have changed 100% into different babies recently. Tegan army crawls around the house and is into EVERYTHING. Britton is sitting unaided and trying so hard to crawl, it's SO cute! They each have two teeth now - teething was hell for us until we got amber teething necklaces, now they're like different babies! They also ended up with ear infections while teething (Tegan in one ear, Britton in both). They were downright miserable for two weeks and we all caught colds on top of it at the same time. We're all on the mend now, though, and feeling better.

I'm still pumping, getting around 55-60oz per day, on average. The girls drink pretty much what I make each day. They're also doing well with solids - eating cheerios, puffs, and all the baby snacks, etc. on top of their purees and whatever else I give them. They get very mad if I eat in front of them and don't share! I've been giving them finger foods for over a month now and they're getting good at swallowing what they chew up, rather than chewing it up and then spitting it out. 

Anyway, a few pictures -

Britton & Tegan

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_6082small_zps73838a29.jpg

Britton // Tegan

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_6248small_zpscb48f018.jpg https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/IMG_6128small_zps53e72079.jpg

Britton and Tegan (their first trip to the beach on August 1)

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/beach2_zps413e538a.jpg

I've got some videos posted in the most recent update of my journal as well if any of you are interested. :thumbup:

And, one more thing: OH and I have decided (for some crazy reason) to stop using BC and start NTNP. :wacko: I think we must be insane! In June we had an accident and ended up conceiving, but it ended in a chemical pregnancy. I guess that made us realize we would be okay with baby #3. So, I may be sticking around a bit more over the next few months, if anything happens. :winkwink:


Anyway! It's 3am here so I'm finally off to bed! OH has been up playing video games and I hate going to sleep without him. :dohh: I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## baby_maybe

Awww shelby your girls are gorgeous hun. Glad you're all doing well, I'll post a photo of Ruben when I get a mo :)


----------



## sharan

Hi ladies,

I posted here a few weeks ago when I found out I was expecting and you were all ever so supportive. So thought I'd come back here.

I've been sent an appointment to see a consultant at the premature prevention clinic for when I'm going to be 13 weeks. This wasn't mentioned to me when my care plan was drafted up following my loss last year. Do any of you know what this appointment would entail?

A brief recap on my history:

My first pregnancy was uneventful and went term plus. I had to be induced and due to a failed forcep delivery and my son becoming distressed I then had to have an em CS. No complications following this though.

My second pregnancy was again uneventful until I was 21+5 weeks when I noticed I was bleeding. Got admitted to hospital as i had shortening of my cervix with bulging membranes. I gave birth a couple of days later. My son was born perfectly and there were no issues with him that caused me pre-term labour. Tests on my placenta showed signs of chorioamniotics infection. However they couldn't determine if that caused the cervix to shorten of if whether infection came about due to the shortening.
An incompetent cervix hasn't been confirmed but it hasn't been ruled out. This purely due to my previous term p,us pregnancy.


----------



## Craigswife

Shelby, your girls are gorgeous, you must be one


----------



## Craigswife

Whoops this may have gone twice, im trying feed and use my phone, not enough hands! Shelby, your girls are gorgeous, you must be one proud mummy! And exciting you're thinking about another!


----------



## katyb1982

Hi all just a quick post to say I have my stitch removal date and then at date for ELCS if they don't come by then. So it's stitch out 2 weeks on Thursday and then twins out the sun roof 4 weeks on Thursday if they aren't here by then! I personally think that due to the fact that my stitch was put in late and my cervix was pretty short and already showing changes will mean that they won't stay in too long after stitch removal if I even make it that far but we shall see!

Shelby- Gorgeous photos!
Sharan- At my 13w appointment they did an internal scan to get a baseline cervical measurement to rule out a congenitally short cervix. It was normal at the time but changed later in pregnancy and I had a stitch placed at 23w+4. So your appointment might involve an initial scan or it might just be a chat about your treatment plan.


----------



## shanny

sharan - i am sure lizzie will be on soon with some good words for you 

i never had it absoloutely confirmed 100% that i had ic but they treated me as i had and it did prevent further loss for me 

so i guess i am saying if they have no other explanation and they offer it i'd take it

jadey ??


----------



## sharan

Thank you ladies. I'm going to push for them to scan me to determine what my baseline length is. If a stitch is offered then I will definitely accept it. Although I was told at my follow up appointment last year that they will not consider an elective stitch due to not being convinced it is indeed an IC.

Would it be unreasonable of me to try and push towards having fortnightly scans from about 16 to 24 weeks? Especially if they do not agree to an elective. I'm just so scared of history repeating itself. The 2nd tri is the trimester I'm really suppose to be enjoying the pregnancy but its the one I'm dreading the most.


----------



## sunnylove

Sharan, you're in a tough spot, aren't you?? I would honestly push for an elective just because I'm sure if I got my stitch placed early, I could still possibly be pregnant right now. It's not nearly as effective when placed later. But I know the doctors think you may not need it at all. It's a tough call. At least push for more scans to see what you're cervix is doing!


----------



## 25weeker

sharan said:


> Thank you ladies. I'm going to push for them to scan me to determine what my baseline length is. If a stitch is offered then I will definitely accept it. Although I was told at my follow up appointment last year that they will not consider an elective stitch due to not being convinced it is indeed an IC.
> 
> Would it be unreasonable of me to try and push towards having fortnightly scans from about 16 to 24 weeks? Especially if they do not agree to an elective. I'm just so scared of history repeating itself. The 2nd tri is the trimester I'm really suppose to be enjoying the pregnancy but its the one I'm dreading the most.

I would def push for fortnightly scans and ask about swabs as well. If it turned out you didn't have IC and you did have an infection last time you have an increased chance of having another one (although it is a small one) and a stitch would increase that risk.


----------



## katyb1982

Hi Sharan I had scans at I think 13,16,19, and 23w. I started shortening slightly by 19 and lots by 23 which is when my stitch was placed and I was also put on progesterone. I would go for this rather than elective but I'm a bit biased as my 23w stitch is still holding At 32wand might feel differently if not!


----------



## sharan

I really don't know what to do for the best. I think I will push for the regular scans as that will at least give some peace of mind. Will the swabs show up any infection?


----------



## 25weeker

sharan said:


> I really don't know what to do for the best. I think I will push for the regular scans as that will at least give some peace of mind. Will the swabs show up any infection?

Yes the swabs will show if any bacteria is growing that could lead to infections. This is why I was given them due to infection in my last pregnancy. If it offers you any reassurance I am now 38 weeks this time. The cervical scans and swabs were def reassuring.


----------



## sharan

25weeker said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to do for the best. I think I will push for the regular scans as that will at least give some peace of mind. Will the swabs show up any infection?
> 
> Yes the swabs will show if any bacteria is growing that could lead to infections. This is why I was given them due to infection in my last pregnancy. If it offers you any reassurance I am now 38 weeks this time. The cervical scans and swabs were def reassuring.Click to expand...

Wow that's fantastic. I think that's what I'll try and push for. If it any point there are signs of the cervix shortening then hopefully it'll be caught early.

Thank you ladies you have all helped to ease the nerves slightly. I know when it comes closer to the date I will be back here. It's nice to be able to talk to others who can relate to you xx


----------



## katyb1982

Can I pick some people's brains please?! When I first had my stitch put in I could definitely feel it until about 26 weeks. Now at 32+4 with enormous twins (totalling more than 9lb altogether) I can definitely feel them pushing on it. They are both head down and sometimes when they move it really feels like they are about to bust out! I had an internal at the weekend as I had regular BH and everything was still closed and fine and the pain is definitely down to their movement it isn't accompanied by tightening or anything. Is this normal?


----------



## shanny

katyb1982 said:


> Can I pick some people's brains please?! When I first had my stitch put in I could definitely feel it until about 26 weeks. Now at 32+4 with enormous twins (totalling more than 9lb altogether) I can definitely feel them pushing on it. They are both head down and sometimes when they move it really feels like they are about to bust out! I had an internal at the weekend as I had regular BH and everything was still closed and fine and the pain is definitely down to their movement it isn't accompanied by tightening or anything. Is this normal?

My consultant always told me that some people feel it some don't i think my babies all poked it at some point especially the last one - i think its all normal and depends on babies position etc........


----------



## jadey_fae

Hiya, sorry it's taken me so long!
Zachary was born 19.08.13 at 5.52pm by emergency c section under a general. Not ideal as I didn't see him being born but I did get the two things I really wanted! He was bigger than they thought! 5lb 7 oz!!! And he didn't need to be taken away from me for nicu - like Amelie. Apparently he even came out crying! So happy! 
Turns out I did have stenosis that stopped me dilating.
Heres what happened..
They gave me the 24 hour gel which just gave me back ache and some cramps with mild contractions. Didn't change my cervix though so same time next morning had the pessary - which stays in for 6 hours. The doc examined me before he put it in and said he would like to take me to labour ward and try and break my waters. He tried, it hurt a lot and he concluded he couldn't do it. He said he wasn't sure if my cervix would dilate but we would give the pessary a chance. His plan was to get an epidural in in theater after the 5 hours where he would then try to forcefully break the scar tissue and break my waters. He wasn't sure it would work but wanted to give my cervix a chance to dilate. If that didn't work, he said I would need a section. During the 5 hour wait with the pessary in I had super strong contractions - which came very hard and close together. I had gas and air. It was weird - I felt most he pain in my lower bk and pressure. By the time they got me to theater to get the epidural in I my body was over contracting to compensate for the scar tissue:( The epidural didn't work I could still feel everything and Zachary's heart rate just dropped due to the super contractions my body was having too close together so they said they would just have to section then. But I could still feel everything! They tried two more spinals and waited with each to take effect and neither did! My body is seriously messed up!I was panicking bcos of the heart rate, the pain and I wasn't numb. They had to put me to sleep in the end as it was the only way to numb me. So I didn't get to see him being born but I did get the two best things I really wanted. He was a whole lot bigger when he came out! and he came out crying When I woke up (40 mins after he was born) Nath passed him to me and he breastfed straight away all by himself with a brilliant latch! He was well enough to stay with me the whole time I have been in hosp! I have never been in so much pain in my life. Csection is definitely not the easy option! I was all set to go home this morning then I started passing giant blood clots so I am being kept an eye on in the hope that it stops


----------



## jadey_fae

here he is :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1146216_10151797990183798_420129721_o.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## geordiemammy

Congratulations he is sooo cute and teeny!! I'm dreading labour now after reading your story about the scar tissue on cervix I really don't want a section!! Pleased he arrived safely though and is a better weight than expected xxxx


----------



## jessiemum

jadey_fae said:


> here he is :happydance:

Awwwww Jadey he is absolutely gorgeous, a massive congratulations to you & your family. So sorry you didn't have the birth you wanted but so pleased he arrived safely. Try to rest as much as you can x x


----------



## shanny

Yay excellent news Jadey....and you have shamed me and posted a picture..........stay in and rest til you are all better cos once you get home its reality time..............especially managing after a c section.....so pleased he is bigger etc

Reggie is settling really well at night now and feeding loads now (I am real sore now!!) But one look t his little face and all is forgiven.
Just posting this during a night feed and then off to bed for a bit more sleep.

Hormones and lack of sleep are killing me but its all worth it................

xx everyone - keep cooking xx who is next??


----------



## TLM21

awww jadey he is gorgeous, congratulations! I'm so happy for your. baby arrival news just make my day, thanks Zachary.
I'm sorry labor and birth wasn't all what you expected, it wasn't for me either, but in the end we have our perfect babies with us. 
c section pain will pass. I was in labor for 23 hours to end up dilating to 9cm and having a c section in the end. I had had issues with a previous spinal after a d&c after I had a mc, so I was scared of the spinal. in the end I had an epidural at 16 hours and then a spinal at 23, not what I had envisioned, but Diego was healthy and simply perfect. I just stare at him for hours, I aril love getting up,to feed him every two hours, so happy I can breastfeed. 
sometimes labor has it's way of working itself out, I know it all happened that way for a reason, it would have been nice a 5 hour long labor, but my 23 hours were doable too.
anyway lots of love and enjoy him.
hope everyone keeps baking those babies
hugs xxx


----------



## faibel

Jadey - congrats. Sorry you had such a rough delivery but at least you got the best outcome, well done, really pleased for you. Love his name too x


----------



## geordiemammy

faibel said:


> Jadey - congrats. Sorry you had such a rough delivery but at least you got the best outcome, well done, really pleased for you. Love his name too x

Faibel how are your girls doing


----------



## xGracex

Jadey he is adorable and im glad you got those two things :)

I really need some advice. I got my stitch out a week and a half ago and found out Wednesday I'm dialated to a 4 and 80% effaced. Then I went to labor and delivery yesterday for some bleeding. The bleeding they told me is from being dialated and now I'm at a 5 and still 80% effaced. I have no comtractions. Just random braxton hicks ones and im feeling well. 

I just dont know what to do because they want to keep me in the hospital just in case things happen fast they want me to make it there. They left the option up to me. I live close to the hospital like 5 minutes so I said I wanted to go home. They told me to come back of I change my mind and now I'm just wondering if I made the right decision. 

I know the decision is mine to make. I just would like to hear other peoples opinions on what they would do.


----------



## geordiemammy

Hi I didn't have a stitch or any cervical problems with ds 4 I went for a check up and they done a sweep at 39weeks but when they went to do it I was 4cms so I got sent straight to labour ward I was not even in pain at all just the usual spd pains when I got to labour ward I was 6cms still no pains they then said they would break my waters that was at 1:45pm I still say there with no pain at all until 3pm baby was born at 3:20pm had I of gone home I would of had him at home due to this if I was in your situation I would of stayed in or could you suggest you stay and they try breaking your waters xx


----------



## xGracex

Thanks :) no they wont do anything to get labor going while im there since im before 36/37 weeks. Unless I dialate over a 6 or 7. Basically they told me I would be staying there but it would be more like a hotel stay just in the hospital


----------



## geordiemammy

No hospital is like a hotel so I get why you don't want to stay your only a cm away from them doing something would they keep checking cervix if you were in x


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh Jadey what a little beauty! A brilliant weight too, would easily have been 7Ibs at40wks! Very envious, nothing beats those first few newborn days. C section pain should ease after a few days, it seems to happen overnight. Great name too ;) xxx


----------



## faibel

geordiemammy said:


> faibel said:
> 
> 
> Jadey - congrats. Sorry you had such a rough delivery but at least you got the best outcome, well done, really pleased for you. Love his name too x
> 
> Faibel how are your girls doingClick to expand...

They are doing great, they are in cots and having 3 breastfeeds a day, which we are building up. They have prolonged late onset jaundice, after running liver tests etc, they are putting down to breast milk jaundice. I'm hoping it will subside soon but can last up to 10 wks. They are well with it though, not too sleepy etc, so its not too bad.

I praying we get to go home soon, maybe 2 more weeks or so, the trips to hospital every day with two kids on school holidays has been exhausting. I'm not complaining, after my last pregnancy, I take this any day and be thankful!

How are you doing? Not long now and you will be holding your little one x


----------



## mum2rugrats

Wow it's been nearly a year since I was on this thread! Lots of new faces and lots of new little ones :)


----------



## geordiemammy

faibel said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faibel said:
> 
> 
> Jadey - congrats. Sorry you had such a rough delivery but at least you got the best outcome, well done, really pleased for you. Love his name too x
> 
> Faibel how are your girls doingClick to expand...
> 
> They are doing great, they are in cots and having 3 breastfeeds a day, which we are building up. They have prolonged late onset jaundice, after running liver tests etc, they are putting down to breast milk jaundice. I'm hoping it will subside soon but can last up to 10 wks. They are well with it though, not too sleepy etc, so its not too bad.
> 
> I praying we get to go home soon, maybe 2 more weeks or so, the trips to hospital every day with two kids on school holidays has been exhausting. I'm not complaining, after my last pregnancy, I take this any day and be thankful!
> 
> How are you doing? Not long now and you will be holding your little one xClick to expand...

I'm sick now officially 9 weeks left but 7 weeks Tuesday til they will start me off I'm really hoping he comes a little sooner I'm huge and the heat isn't helping along with all the things that have happened over the past 2 months in for a growth scan on the 13th sept midwife thinks he is a big one so slightly worried about that xx


----------



## geordiemammy

So pleased your girls are doing so well though I don't a week of travelling to and from the rvi while ds2 was in a few weeks ago that was bad enough so doing it longer term must be so hard xx


----------



## bellezzajess

I tried to read some of the past posts to catch up, but there are so many pages that I gave up. 

I'm 22 weeks with my first baby. I had a routine ultrasound at 21 weeks and everything looked good except that baby and an echogenic focus on her heart, so they sent me to a high-risk doctor for a more detailed scan to rule out any heart defects. I had that scan yesterday at 22 weeks. The baby looked very good and was measuring perfectly, so they told me not to worry about the echogenic focus because they are fairly common... BUT I was told that they were a bit concerned because my cervix was only 2cm long. I asked them what it was at my 21 week ultrasound so they looked through the papers and said that it was 4.7cm a week earlier.... now, perhaps I'm being naive, but it seemed awfully strange to me that my cervix would go from 4.7cm to 2cm in one week. And if it wasn't for the echogenic focus, I would have never even been sent to another ultrasound so I would have just gone on with my pregnancy as usual.

I haven't had any bleeding or cramps, there is no history of preterm labor in my family, and I guess I'm just skeptical that they didn't just mis-measure yesterday. But anyway, the doctor put me on progesterone and scheduled me for weekly appointments to go back in and get my cervical length checked.

So here's my question... have any of you ever hear of a cervix fluctuating that much in one week? Should I be nervous that it actually did shorten that much so quickly? 

I wasn't told to go on bed rest or anything like that, but I was told that they didn't advise I go to Maryland for a training course that I'm signed up to take in 2.5 weeks. He said the class wasn't what worried him, it was the flight... he was worried the pressure would cause me to go into labor. I'll be 24.5 weeks by then.

Thoughts, advice, or even just prayers are requested.


----------



## shanny

how do I add a picture???


----------



## shanny

Reggie one week today
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0704[1].jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shanny

newbie -- I am no expert on the length thing - but someone will be on soon and give you some advice..............progesterone is good stuff though - have taken that


----------



## mum2rugrats

Bellezza I'm also not great with lengths, but agree that it's shortened very quickly, the problem with incompetent cervix is it can show no signs to the pregnant mummy until its shortened and funnelled to much. I'd be tempted to do bed rest, hopefully lizzie will be on soon to answer better for you she is a god send xxx


----------



## sunnylove

bellezzajess said:


> I tried to read some of the past posts to catch up, but there are so many pages that I gave up.
> 
> I'm 22 weeks with my first baby. I had a routine ultrasound at 21 weeks and everything looked good except that baby and an echogenic focus on her heart, so they sent me to a high-risk doctor for a more detailed scan to rule out any heart defects. I had that scan yesterday at 22 weeks. The baby looked very good and was measuring perfectly, so they told me not to worry about the echogenic focus because they are fairly common... BUT I was told that they were a bit concerned because my cervix was only 2cm long. I asked them what it was at my 21 week ultrasound so they looked through the papers and said that it was 4.7cm a week earlier.... now, perhaps I'm being naive, but it seemed awfully strange to me that my cervix would go from 4.7cm to 2cm in one week. And if it wasn't for the echogenic focus, I would have never even been sent to another ultrasound so I would have just gone on with my pregnancy as usual.
> 
> I haven't had any bleeding or cramps, there is no history of preterm labor in my family, and I guess I'm just skeptical that they didn't just mis-measure yesterday. But anyway, the doctor put me on progesterone and scheduled me for weekly appointments to go back in and get my cervical length checked.
> 
> So here's my question... have any of you ever hear of a cervix fluctuating that much in one week? Should I be nervous that it actually did shorten that much so quickly?
> 
> I wasn't told to go on bed rest or anything like that, but I was told that they didn't advise I go to Maryland for a training course that I'm signed up to take in 2.5 weeks. He said the class wasn't what worried him, it was the flight... he was worried the pressure would cause me to go into labor. I'll be 24.5 weeks by then.
> 
> Thoughts, advice, or even just prayers are requested.

Did they measure your cervix the same way each time? They can measure it abdominally via ultrasound, or transvaginally. The former is not at all accurate, so that could explain the gap in measurements.


----------



## geordiemammy

shanny said:


> Reggie one week today

He is gorgeous x


----------



## jadey_fae

bellezzajess said:


> I tried to read some of the past posts to catch up, but there are so many pages that I gave up.
> 
> I'm 22 weeks with my first baby. I had a routine ultrasound at 21 weeks and everything looked good except that baby and an echogenic focus on her heart, so they sent me to a high-risk doctor for a more detailed scan to rule out any heart defects. I had that scan yesterday at 22 weeks. The baby looked very good and was measuring perfectly, so they told me not to worry about the echogenic focus because they are fairly common... BUT I was told that they were a bit concerned because my cervix was only 2cm long. I asked them what it was at my 21 week ultrasound so they looked through the papers and said that it was 4.7cm a week earlier.... now, perhaps I'm being naive, but it seemed awfully strange to me that my cervix would go from 4.7cm to 2cm in one week. And if it wasn't for the echogenic focus, I would have never even been sent to another ultrasound so I would have just gone on with my pregnancy as usual.
> 
> I haven't had any bleeding or cramps, there is no history of preterm labor in my family, and I guess I'm just skeptical that they didn't just mis-measure yesterday. But anyway, the doctor put me on progesterone and scheduled me for weekly appointments to go back in and get my cervical length checked.
> 
> So here's my question... have any of you ever hear of a cervix fluctuating that much in one week? Should I be nervous that it actually did shorten that much so quickly?
> 
> I wasn't told to go on bed rest or anything like that, but I was told that they didn't advise I go to Maryland for a training course that I'm signed up to take in 2.5 weeks. He said the class wasn't what worried him, it was the flight... he was worried the pressure would cause me to go into labor. I'll be 24.5 weeks by then.
> 
> Thoughts, advice, or even just prayers are requested.

Hiya. That is a big variance. It could happen but? 
If the scans u had were done abdominaly they wouldn't have been accurate for assessing cervical length, The only way to measure cervical length is a trans vaginal scan.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hey everyone hope u all are doing well . Congratz to all those who had their lil angels so happy for you. Sorry havent been on real busy with my two but read a lot of the post just too tired to comment but u ladies are in my thoughts.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Jadey cobgratulations on the birth of zachery :) 
Hope your both doing well.hes gorgeous.

shanny little reggie is so cute bless him. i really love his name!

How do you attach photos ?


----------



## shanny

took me a while have to go advanced post and use the attachment thing like an e mail x

hows alfie?


----------



## TLM21

hello everyone

ok let's see if I was able to finally add a picture of Diego.after 11 weeks 



Diego with his grandfather


my magic shirt has to be close to.him when I leave for work, lol

thanks shanny for the instructions on how to.add pictures
hope everybody is doing well. hugs
xx


----------



## mum2rugrats

this my stitch success Alfie at 21 months old


----------



## Srrme

Popping in for a moment in hopes of some advice!

Did you girls with IC have it through all of your pregnancies? I have a history of preterm labor (28.6 weeks and 35 weeks) and had bi-weekly cervical scans during my last pregnancy that showed my cervix was a good length and not shortening. This time around I had my cervix measured during my 18 week ultrasound to measure baby (abdominal, not vaginal) and it measured only 2.8 cm. I am having another scan next Friday because the technician was new and my Doctor said she could have measured it wrong. I am hoping that is the case, but I don't know.


----------



## geordiemammy

Ask for an internal scan not an abdominal one x


----------



## bellezzajess

Hi again. For those of you who asked, both scans (4.7cm t 21 weeks and 2cm at 22 weeks) were done transvaginally, but by different techs at different offices.


----------



## katyb1982

Srrme said:


> Popping in for a moment in hopes of some advice!
> 
> Did you girls with IC have it through all of your pregnancies? I have a history of preterm labor (28.6 weeks and 35 weeks) and had bi-weekly cervical scans during my last pregnancy that showed my cervix was a good length and not shortening. This time around I had my cervix measured during my 18 week ultrasound to measure baby (abdominal, not vaginal) and it measured only 2.8 cm. I am having another scan next Friday because the technician was new and my Doctor said she could have measured it wrong. I am hoping that is the case, but I don't know.


Hi, I could be wrong but I think that 28/35w is late for IC. In my first pregnancy I had my twin boys, who sadly died when they were tiny, at 24w and was told that was quite late for IC. This pregnancy I was monitored as they weren't sure IC was the problem. My cervix was normal until 20w when it started to shorten a bit. (2.6cm) then it shortened significantly at 23w when I had my stitch put in. Again I was told that this was pretty late and that they didn't normally Put in stitches after 24w. Fast forward almost 10w and I am almost 33w pregnant, again with twins.

If I was you I'd maybe ask for another scan at say 21w to look for changes but 2.8cm is more the short end of normal than anything diagnostic so I wouldn't stress too much! Kx


----------



## sunnylove

Srrme said:


> Popping in for a moment in hopes of some advice!
> 
> Did you girls with IC have it through all of your pregnancies? I have a history of preterm labor (28.6 weeks and 35 weeks) and had bi-weekly cervical scans during my last pregnancy that showed my cervix was a good length and not shortening. This time around I had my cervix measured during my 18 week ultrasound to measure baby (abdominal, not vaginal) and it measured only 2.8 cm. I am having another scan next Friday because the technician was new and my Doctor said she could have measured it wrong. I am hoping that is the case, but I don't know.

Yes, once you have IC, it is typically always recurrent in all subsequent pregnancies. But even though you had two preemies, it sounds like your cervix was a nice length with them, so IC wouldn't be the culprit. I would say 2.8cm at 18 weeks can be somewhat typical for third pregnancies. But I would definitely continue getting cervical scans to see how things are progressing! However, that 2.8 reading probably was not accurate if measured abdominally. 



bellezzajess said:


> Hi again. For those of you who asked, both scans (4.7cm t 21 weeks and 2cm at 22 weeks) were done transvaginally, but by different techs at different offices.

I would definitely get another measurement as soon as possible. If those were accurate measurements, that is drastic cervical change, and I'm unsure why the doctor didn't find that worth following up on asap. However, losing 2.7cm of cervix within one week does seem highly unlikely!


----------



## Srrme

Thanks, girls! You guys have made me feel a little bit better about the situation. I will try and request a trans-vaginal scan to get a more accurate measurement on Friday.


----------



## bellezzajess

Had my cervix measured again today... it lengthened a little bit and is now 2.3-2.5cm. No funneling or dilating. So now I just have to take it easy, refrain from standing/walking for too long, and I need to work from home about 50% of the time for the next couple weeks at least until I reach viability. I'm still on progesterone suppositories, so hopefully they will help either lengthen it more or at least keep it steady. I go back on Friday for another check.


----------



## katyb1982

bellezzajess said:


> Had my cervix measured again today... it lengthened a little bit and is now 2.3-2.5cm. No funneling or dilating. So now I just have to take it easy, refrain from standing/walking for too long, and I need to work from home about 50% of the time for the next couple weeks at least until I reach viability. I'm still on progesterone suppositories, so hopefully they will help either lengthen it more or at least keep it steady. I go back on Friday for another check.

Hey hun if it goes down much more I would ask about having a stitch as they don't seem to routinely do them after 24w. My cervical length was 2.6cm with no funelling at 20w and dynamic tunnelling between 2.3 and 1.3cm at 23w when they put the stitch in. I know there is a risk involved but I'm now 33w with twins who weigh about 5lb each so I'm glad I had it done. Also on progesterone which seems to keep giving me thrush.. just a heads up:blush:


----------



## bellezzajess

> Hey hun if it goes down much more I would ask about having a stitch as they don't seem to routinely do them after 24w. My cervical length was 2.6cm with no funelling at 20w and dynamic tunnelling between 2.3 and 1.3cm at 23w when they put the stitch in. I know there is a risk involved but I'm now 33w with twins who weigh about 5lb each so I'm glad I had it done. Also on progesterone which seems to keep giving me thrush.. just a heads up:blush:

Thanks for the advice. My doctor mentioned putting in the stitch if it got any worse but he wanted to wait a bit longer and see how the progesterone does on its own. What did your doctor have you do between 20 and 23 weeks? Were you taking progesterone, put on bed rest, etc? Or just taking it easy?


----------



## katyb1982

bellezzajess said:


> Hey hun if it goes down much more I would ask about having a stitch as they don't seem to routinely do them after 24w. My cervical length was 2.6cm with no funelling at 20w and dynamic tunnelling between 2.3 and 1.3cm at 23w when they put the stitch in. I know there is a risk involved but I'm now 33w with twins who weigh about 5lb each so I'm glad I had it done. Also on progesterone which seems to keep giving me thrush.. just a heads up:blush:
> 
> Thanks for the advice. My doctor mentioned putting in the stitch if it got any worse but he wanted to wait a bit longer and see how the progesterone does on its own. What did your doctor have you do between 20 and 23 weeks? Were you taking progesterone, put on bed rest, etc? Or just taking it easy?Click to expand...

Hey, I finished work and just took it easy. Have a job that is quite physical might have been OK just cutting back a bit otherwise. Didn't start the progesterone until I had the stitch placed. 
Kx


----------



## Twinkle 3

For the lady that was asking if you can have ic but have late premies then the answer is yes. I had my little girl at 29weeks but didnt think it was ic. then i went on to have a little boy at 22weeks.
The doctors still didnt think i had ic and wanted to monitor me in my 3rd pregnancy but i refused and pushed for a stitch. i had the stitch placed and carried to 38weeks. so proves i had ic all along.

Ic generally happens in the 2nd trimeser but can show in the early 3rd trimester like mine did.
With each pregnancy your cervix gets weaker and also its not as tightly closed once you have had a baby already, so if your problem is ic your babies would be born earlier and earlier, like mine


----------



## Srrme

Twinkle 3 said:


> For the lady that was asking if you can have ic but have late premies then the answer is yes. I had my little girl at 29weeks but didnt think it was ic. then i went on to have a little boy at 22weeks.
> The doctors still didnt think i had ic and wanted to monitor me in my 3rd pregnancy but i refused and pushed for a stitch. i had the stitch placed and carried to 38weeks. so proves i had ic all along.
> 
> Ic generally happens in the 2nd trimeser but can show in the early 3rd trimester like mine did.
> With each pregnancy your cervix gets weaker and also its not as tightly closed once you have had a baby already, so if your problem is ic your babies would be born earlier and earlier, like mine

Thank you. Each time I went into premature labor, my cervix wasn't dilated completely though, and that's what has always put my Doctor's off from thinking I have IC. They told me most women who have it come in and are fully dilated. :shrug: When I went into labor with my first at 28 weeks, I was contracting for a full day and when they checked me I was only 3cm dilated (they stopped my labor for 3 days before I had him). When I went into labor with my second at 35 weeks, I was 2cm when I was checked, and it took about 4-5 hours for me to dilate completely before having an EMCS. Also, like I previously mentioned, I had bi-weekly cervical scans during my second pregnancy and my cervix didn't shorten at all..


----------



## jadey_fae

Can someone reassure me that my insides are not going to fall out?
I've just come across the most scary stories while researching whats normal in terms of c section scar pain a week after op. Apparently people have had their wounds burst open!!!!! I am very scared this will happen
I had my baby 8 days ago and my scar is really hurting and I am so paranoid about it happening.
Also whats normal in terms of bleeding? I am still bleeding heavy bright red and passing big clots. Zachary was born 8 days ago. Wondering if my stenosis is causing the clots?


----------



## geordiemammy

Jadey stop googling things and just ask ya midwife xx


----------



## Craigswife

Jadey, remember you're only a week past major abdominal surgery. I was still very reliant on my painkillers at that point. I was very stubborn and impatient and one day shortly after decided I was fine and left off the painkillers and tried doing normal activities and blimey did I suffer! With regards to the clots, I had a few and was told that so long as they are no bigger than a 50p coin not to worry. 
How's little Zachary doing?


----------



## sunnylove

Jadey, it's normal. Walk as much as you can, it *REALLY* helps.


----------



## shanny

i'm with geordie mama 

STOP GOOGLING JADEY AND ASK MW

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

reggie has put on nearly a pound so far-- had forgotten how much time feeding takes up!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadey hun, I bled for 9wks after my section, way longer than after both my vaginal deliveries. Clots are also very normal within a couple of weeks of surgery. Of course it never hurts to ask your GP to look you over if you're worried, but there's nothing you're telling us which doesn't sound like normal recovery darlin' xxx

Ladies- please catch me up with everything. Has anyone for any specific questions they need answering? Xxx


----------



## katyb1982

Right, so my stitch removal is a week tomorrow! Whoop Whoop! Anyway, I had always been under the impression that you just got it snipped out in a treatment room and that was it. I've been told that I'm being admitted for the day and that it is being done in theatre incase I need a spinal. they are then keeping me in for 3-4 hours on the ward and I'm supposed to bring my overnight bag just in case! Is this normal or do you think they expect me to go in to labour quickly as it was put in quite late and I don't have much length left.


----------



## geordiemammy

Might be because its twins x


----------



## lizziedripping

Katy - sounds like they're just being cautious possibly because its twins but maybe just because your hospital takes this precaution in all stitch ladies. I know that mine would have been removed with a spinal and in theatre had a section not been scheduled, because it was a shirodkar and is liable to being embedded. Personally I'd rather them be so careful, it doesn't mean you're at any additional risks hun - no more than any other twin lady anyway xxx


----------



## faibel

katyb1982 said:


> Right, so my stitch removal is a week tomorrow! Whoop Whoop! Anyway, I had always been under the impression that you just got it snipped out in a treatment room and that was it. I've been told that I'm being admitted for the day and that it is being done in theatre incase I need a spinal. they are then keeping me in for 3-4 hours on the ward and I'm supposed to bring my overnight bag just in case! Is this normal or do you think they expect me to go in to labour quickly as it was put in quite late and I don't have much length left.

Katy - congrats on getting so far hun, you've done amazing! I know my circumstances were slightly different but they took mine out on delivery with gas and air (not really needed). I had to stay on delivery for a few hours incase things started to happen but was then sent back to the ward (I think they thought things would settle down as I still had length with no dilation, boy were they wrong!). It wasn't very dramatic, over and done with in seconds...although I'd got myself stressed about it, it really was no problem. I really don't think the stitch was my issue, more likely waters breaking triggering labour, I wouldn't worry, those bubs are obviously comfy in there! X


----------



## shanny

I was always set up like for removal - fasted for spinal but all done under gas and air and in a labour room - then monitored just in case


----------



## katyb1982

Thanks everyone! I'm not too worried tbh was just more than I expected. I'll hopefully be 34w+4 when the take it out and my section is booked for 36w+4, babies are measuring about 5lb+ too so if removal sets of labour it probably won't make an enormous amount of difference. Babies feel very low and community mw reckoned today that twin 1 is 2/5 engaged so I reckon that section date is getting less likely. Would like to make removal though mainly so I can prove that stitches can work for massive twins!

Faibel- just one question for you. Did Dr Smith take out your stitch or did one of her minions do it? Hope your little ladies are doing well, think about them often.
Kx


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey_fae said:


> Can someone reassure me that my insides are not going to fall out?
> I've just come across the most scary stories while researching whats normal in terms of c section scar pain a week after op. Apparently people have had their wounds burst open!!!!! I am very scared this will happen
> I had my baby 8 days ago and my scar is really hurting and I am so paranoid about it happening.
> Also whats normal in terms of bleeding? I am still bleeding heavy bright red and passing big clots. Zachary was born 8 days ago. Wondering if my stenosis is causing the clots?

Jadey how are you? Hope your ok. try not to worry about bleeding bright red still. alfies nearly 5weeks old and my bleeding only settled down and stoppwd being red about a week ago. i was really worried as your told if its red after a few days then theres a problem. it scares you and its not true. i was checked over by a doctor as was fine.
I cant imagine how you are feeling after a c section. i had 3stitches as i tore and that was agony. i coukdnt sit or walk and was on painkillers constantly for weeks. so i guess after a c section you will feel very rough. just rest, take lots of painkillers and enjoy your little boy xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

jadey_fae said:


> Can someone reassure me that my insides are not going to fall out?
> I've just come across the most scary stories while researching whats normal in terms of c section scar pain a week after op. Apparently people have had their wounds burst open!!!!! I am very scared this will happen
> I had my baby 8 days ago and my scar is really hurting and I am so paranoid about it happening.
> Also whats normal in terms of bleeding? I am still bleeding heavy bright red and passing big clots. Zachary was born 8 days ago. Wondering if my stenosis is causing the clots?

Jadey how are you? Hope your ok. try not to worry about bleeding bright red still. alfies nearly 5weeks old and my bleeding only settled down and stoppwd being red about a week ago. i was really worried as your told if its red after a few days then theres a problem. it scares you and its not true. i was checked over by a doctor as was fine.
I cant imagine how you are feeling after a c section. i had 3stitches as i tore and that was agony. i coukdnt sit or walk and was on painkillers constantly for weeks. so i guess after a c section you will feel very rough. just rest, take lots of painkillers and enjoy your little boy xx


----------



## sunnylove

My c-section pain was almost gone at 2 weeks, and everything was completely back to normal at 3 weeks. I honestly think it was all the walking I had to do almost immediately from the hospital car garage to the NICU, back and forth. I can't imagine taking care of a newborn with that kind of pain though??? The first two days I literally could not move lol.


----------



## faibel

katyb1982 said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm not too worried tbh was just more than I expected. I'll hopefully be 34w+4 when the take it out and my section is booked for 36w+4, babies are measuring about 5lb+ too so if removal sets of labour it probably won't make an enormous amount of difference. Babies feel very low and community mw reckoned today that twin 1 is 2/5 engaged so I reckon that section date is getting less likely. Would like to make removal though mainly so I can prove that stitches can work for massive twins!
> 
> Faibel- just one question for you. Did Dr Smith take out your stitch or did one of her minions do it? Hope your little ladies are doing well, think about them often.
> Kx

Just one of the minions, although she was a consultant. Tbh I haven't heard anything frim Dr Smith, I was quite suprised! At least a follow letter at least but nothing! 

The girls are doing fab, we are just establishing breastfeeding and then home!!! It is approaching fast, so rushing round getting everything ready. I will be so happy, the daily 2/3 trips to hospital are getting exhausting!!

I'll keep checking for your updates, you have done so well, it won't be long now!x


----------



## xGracex

I just wanted to update that im getting induced in a few hours. Im 7-8 cm as of yesterday when they last checked me and have no contractions or pain! They are hoping the pitocin will help me get contractions or I wont have any urge to push. I just cant believe im this dialated and feel completely fine. I think ive suprised the doctor a bit yoo


----------



## jessiemum

xGracex said:


> I just wanted to update that im getting induced in a few hours. Im 7-8 cm as of yesterday when they last checked me and have no contractions or pain! They are hoping the pitocin will help me get contractions or I wont have any urge to push. I just cant believe im this dialated and feel completely fine. I think ive suprised the doctor a bit yoo

Good luck Grace looking forward to hearing your exciting news x


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hello everyone my lil men are 3 months today time is speeding past . Still a couple sleepy nights but getting better. Jadey I bleed for 8 weeks after my csection then what I thought was a period at week ten was still pp bleeding.

Lizzie how are you?


----------



## bellezzajess

Hi ladies. I went in for another cervical length check today, 8 days since they originally found that my cervix was only 2cm, and 4 days since my second check when it had gone up to 2.3-2.4cm. Well I'm very happy that today my cervix was measuring between 2.8 and 3cm depending on the angle and the peri basically told me that that was pretty much normal and nothing to really be concerned about. It looks like I'm responding well to the progesterone suppositories and taking it easy. I'm still going back in for weekly checks until I reach 28 weeks, but I don't think I could have gotten much better news today, especially after having an emotional breakdown at work yesterday.


----------



## Srrme

Thought I would update really quick. I went in for my second cervical scan and it measured 3.6 cm this time. :) Thanks for all the help and reassurance, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## jessiemum

Hi ladies, 
How are you all? Well I had my stitch out nearly 2 weeks ago & boy it hurt more than I thought. It took the Dr 5 long hard attempts to get it out as it was so far back. All I kept thinking was this isn't as bad pain as giving birth & it helped me as no gas and air was offered!
Just after a bit of advice, since the stitch has come out I have been having loads of discharge. Is this quiet normal? The baby also feels quiet low down but will have to ask the mw if I'm right or not. I'm hoping the stringy discharge is normal & not signs of infection 
:'(


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi JM - extra discharge at this late stage is completely normal for all pregnant ladies and is a sign that your cervix is softening and gearing up for labour (which could still be weeks away). Good luck xx

Belle and Srr, glad to hear your cervix lengths are looking more promising :) Keep taking things easy, that and the progesterone (Belle) could easily see your through xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Jadey, how you doing sweet? Section aftermath easing a little? Xx


----------



## Butterflye134

Hi hope you don't mind me asking a few questions. I had a leep procedure last sept and dr is concerned about incompetent cervix. I'm only 9 weeks 4 days pregnant. Have been getting ultrasounds weekly to measure cervix also to check baby as i am 35 and high risk because of that too. Cervix is measuring 3.6 cm. Is that ok? How soon do cervical changes start occurring with incompetent cervix?


----------



## jessiemum

lizziedripping said:


> Hi JM - extra discharge at this late stage is completely normal for all pregnant ladies and is a sign that your cervix is softening and gearing up for labour (which could still be weeks away). Good luck xx
> 
> Belle and Srr, glad to hear your cervix lengths are looking more promising :) Keep taking things easy, that and the progesterone (Belle) could easily see your through xx

Thanks for your advice Lizzy you are a star. You always know how to put people at ease. I keeping thinking bubba will come v soon as my 1st born arrived at 36 weeks :) 
Have you every thought about going into midwifery as you are so knowledgeable about all thing IC, birth & labour? X x x


----------



## sunnylove

Butterflye134 said:


> Hi hope you don't mind me asking a few questions. I had a leep procedure last sept and dr is concerned about incompetent cervix. I'm only 9 weeks 4 days pregnant. Have been getting ultrasounds weekly to measure cervix also to check baby as i am 35 and high risk because of that too. Cervix is measuring 3.6 cm. Is that ok? How soon do cervical changes start occurring with incompetent cervix?

It's impossible to say if that measurement is an indication of anything at only 9 weeks. The cervix doesn't start to change until around 15-16 weeks when the baby starts putting on weight. So unless the cervix is, for some reason, measuring below 2.5 right now, it is no indication of what your measurement will be in 6 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## katyb1982

Mine was 3.7cm at 12w was totally normal until 20w when it shortened slightly and started to shorten significantly by 23w when I had my stitch put in. I'm having twins so it might be a bot different. But as Sunny says changes happen as baby puts pressure on it. I'd say very roughly that from people I have spoken to with IC it can happen between 15-25/26w.
Good luck.
Kx


----------



## katyb1982

Last scan before Thursday's stitch removal and twins are estimated at 5lb10oz and 6lb3oz!!!! No wonder I feel like a whale/hippo!


----------



## geordiemammy

If ya go to term they'll be big ones how far are you now?? X


----------



## monro84

so so so sorry I have not updated but its hard to on a touch screen since I was off work til last monday so now I am back I will post plenty of pics the avatar one was a day before he turned a month well might had been when he turned a month since it was around midnight when I did it lol. I also learned to do blue splash pic editing that day I was trying to bring out his eyes and that gave me an idea for 1 month pics to do but they did not turn out they way I wanted them to smh oh well. I will also write the birth story and really I had nothing tramatic happen it was actually easy but painful lol well painful before the epidural lol. I am trying to catch up on the post so as soon as I do I will post again. There is like 50 pages to catch up on :dohh:


----------



## katyb1982

geordiemammy said:


> If ya go to term they'll be big ones how far are you now?? X

Am 34w+2 but have a section booked for 36w+5 which is standard timing for twins sharing a placenta! kx


----------



## geordiemammy

Well at least they are great weights bet your so excited xx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies I need to have a huge read and catch up! How is everyone?
Alfie's started with reflux and suffers badly with wind so I'm trying to find a bottle that will reduce his wind. The dr browns bottles leak :( I thought they would be a brilliant buy but was very disappointed in them, so Alfie is still suffering bless him. The gaviscon seems to do the trick in taking away some discomfort he is in though! 
I just wish there was a magic cure as he wriggles in pain after a feed which prevents him from getting to sleep :( last night he was awake nearly all night :(
So any tips would be great on how to help him reduce air intake when feeding would be good?

Before his bad night last night he was doing well. He has a bath at 6pm a feed then goes in his Moses basket at 7 and sleeps until 12am-1pm :)

He now weighs 8lb 10 when he was weighed last week :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Gm whe are you due?xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey twinkle, Ruben had reflux and bad wind when he was tiny too. Have you tried the nuk bottles? Ruben got/gets on really well with them. Also I've used carobel instead of gaviscon for quite a while now as the gaviscon made him constipated and I'm sure it made him more windy as a result. I also used dentinox colic drops in his milk to kill the bubbles and that helped a lot with the wind situation too.

It's tough when they're small, but most babies grow out of it once they're on solids and honestly Ruben is like a different baby since he was weaned. Hang in there sweetie :hugs:


----------



## geordiemammy

Twinkle 3 said:


> Gm whe are you due?xx

7 weeks but hopefully bringing him in 6 it can't come quick enough xx


----------



## shanny

hello everyone - nice to hear a few up dates -- have no idea about reflux twinkle but hope the sleepless nights pass - i am really starting to feel tired now!!!!!! kids go back next week so at least then i can nap during day!

Reggie has put on a lb so far and not lost weight so am really pleased with him....


----------



## baby_maybe

Ah shanny it's knackering having 4 at home isn't it!?! Two of mine went back today and the other goes tomorrow. Luckily they've been pretty helpful during the holidays, but its still nice to get the house back to myself and have one on one Ruben time again :)


----------



## sunnylove

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi ladies I need to have a huge read and catch up! How is everyone?
> Alfie's started with reflux and suffers badly with wind so I'm trying to find a bottle that will reduce his wind. The dr browns bottles leak :( I thought they would be a brilliant buy but was very disappointed in them, so Alfie is still suffering bless him. The gaviscon seems to do the trick in taking away some discomfort he is in though!
> I just wish there was a magic cure as he wriggles in pain after a feed which prevents him from getting to sleep :( last night he was awake nearly all night :(
> So any tips would be great on how to help him reduce air intake when feeding would be good?
> 
> Before his bad night last night he was doing well. He has a bath at 6pm a feed then goes in his Moses basket at 7 and sleeps until 12am-1pm :)
> 
> He now weighs 8lb 10 when he was weighed last week :)

Try a slow flow nipple, maybe? Dr Brown's preemie nipple works well.


----------



## Craigswife

Twinkle, same here! Annabelle has horrid reflux too. Gaviscon doesn't help but we put her on the Aptamil anti-reflux milk, you can get it in boots, Tesco etc. It's thickened and works wonders along with her reflux meds. We use the tommee tippee bottles with the valve in the teat and they seem to help with wind. It's hard work, I can completely sympathise, they tend to be fussy because they are so uncomfortable. Lovely to hear from you xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi everyone :) I need to have a big catch up reading the posts! I have been super busy with my little man and my 2 year old.
Zachary is gaining weight beautifully and I am so pleased as I am just bf feeding him. They warned me that bcos he is so small I may have had to top him up with formula but I definitely don't as he is 15 days old and has gone from 5lb 1oz - 6lb 4oz! 
Having some reflux and wind issues but other that I'm all good. Still in a lot of pain post c section but it's definitely getting better.
Had a bought of mastitus the other day which I am on antibiotics for now. So am feeling better. I had no idea it could knock u of your feet like that. It felt like the flu. I woke up feeling really ill and sick and couldn't stop shaking bcos I had chills. Took my temp and it was 40.1!
How is everyone else doing?
GM - u must be due soon!?


----------



## geordiemammy

7 weeks tomorrow but if they bring him early 6 weeks yesterday I'm like a whale and I'm not lying I think if I when in the bath rather than the shower id get stuck and be flapping around like shamoo beached I'm measuring 5weeks ahead but they don't think he is big got growth scan next week can't wait to see if I'm having a giant baby :/ can't actually wait to be in labour lol

Pleased your little man is doing well I didn't think reflux was a issue with breast fed babies his weight gain is great though bless him doing so well xx


----------



## shanny

Nice to hear from you Jadey -- great weight gain and well done for bf all that weight on- sorry to hear you are still sore and had mastitis--my body luckily has recovered quickly -- just need to lose 3 stone now before my 40th birthday party 20th dec..........eeek 

gm - i was like that in the bath, i fitted right across the bath and the water at the front and back was at different levels...........


----------



## geordiemammy

Lol its a nightmare pleased I have a shower else I would be screwed :( not that that's much easier mind x


----------



## jessiemum

Katyb good luck with the stitch removal tomorrow do let us know how you get on :) 
I saw the consultant today & he said in 2/5 engaged does that mean the the. babies on his way or still could be weeks away? Baby does feel very low down but wondering if having the stitch in for so long & even after removal if the cervix finds it hard to dilate?


----------



## faibel

Hi all, hope everyone is well. I keep checking for new 'deliveries', Katy and Gm, hope you are both well.

Quick update on my girls...I've been 'rooming' in with them the last two nights, (i'm exhausted but happy) because we are going HOME!!! Yay! They have done so well. Neve is home on ebm in a bottle but Esme is now fully breastfed! I always do things the hard way, one on each but if thats how it gotta be, so be it! Except for the prolonged breastmilk jaundice, they have thankfully had an uneventful nicu stay! I'm so happy! x


----------



## katyb1982

Thanks guys! Well it's out, not quite the painless quick snip the doc sold it as. Apparently it was tied very tight ( good with huge twins) and also it caught on a blood vessel so I bled quite a bit. All the rummaging set off minor contractions so I had to stay on delivery but they stopped so now I'm home. It's nice to be a normal person with just a high risk twin pregnancy rather than someone with a high risk twin pregnancy and a cerclage!

Faibel that's fantastic news! Well done to all of you. We're you in one of the little rooms on 34? I was there most of the morning.


----------



## faibel

katyb1982 said:


> Thanks guys! Well it's out, not quite the painless quick snip the doc sold it as. Apparently it was tied very tight ( good with huge twins) and also it caught on a blood vessel so I bled quite a bit. All the rummaging set off minor contractions so I had to stay on delivery but they stopped so now I'm home. It's nice to be a normal person with just a high risk twin pregnancy rather than someone with a high risk twin pregnancy and a cerclage!
> 
> Faibel that's fantastic news! Well done to all of you. We're you in one of the little rooms on 34? I was there most of the morning.

You have done so well, congrats! No we were moved to Durham awhile ago, as the twins were classed 'feeders and growers'. I would have prefered to stay at RVI but its an intensive care unit and they were full, so had no choice. Thankfully, Durham have been great. 

Next your there you'll be having your bubs! So exciting! Did Dr Smith take it out?x


----------



## katyb1982

Dr Marsden and her senior ref took it out as she had the list for today. She was very nice. My friend's little boy was in Durham SCBU. I know she was really impressed with them there. It's a bit nearer to you too isn't it?
Kx


----------



## faibel

katyb1982 said:


> Dr Marsden and her senior ref took it out as she had the list for today. She was very nice. My friend's little boy was in Durham SCBU. I know she was really impressed with them there. It's a bit nearer to you too isn't it?
> Kx

Yes it is and has proved alot easier. I think because the RVI is the 'best' and they were only a week old at the time, I had my reservations, luckily it turn out well and the twins were well looked after.

I was 'under' Dr Marsden but never actually met her. At least she was nice and you were well looked after. Pleased it has gone so well for you hun. I wish I could have got further but I'm thankful everything turned out ok in the end x


----------



## geordiemammy

Faibel I'm so pleased your girls are coming home you will be able to get into a better routine with them back home rather than having to go between hospital and home doesn't even seem that long since you had them get some pics on

Katyb congrats on stitch out not long now :) x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Faibel - so glad your girls are coming home! :happydance:


Katyb - well done making it this far! :flower:


AFM - I'm pregnant! :bfp: :happydance: I'm really hoping my doctor will get me in for an early scan to get a baseline measurement of my cervix and another scan around 15 weeks to check length again. I really, really hope I won't have to join you ladies here again with this pregnancy, though I do like you all just fine :winkwink:


----------



## faibel

ShelbyLC said:


> Faibel - so glad your girls are coming home! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Katyb - well done making it this far! :flower:
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm pregnant! :bfp: :happydance: I'm really hoping my doctor will get me in for an early scan to get a baseline measurement of my cervix and another scan around 15 weeks to check length again. I really, really hope I won't have to join you ladies here again with this pregnancy, though I do like you all just fine :winkwink:

Thank you. Congratulations! I wish you a blissfully uneventful pregnancy x


----------



## DAYDAY24

Congrats faibel on girls coming home!

Shelby congrats on pregnancy! I been thinking about another but totally terrified of being pregnant maybewhen boys are like 3 lol


----------



## TLM21

lovely news faibel, so fun once at home!
OMG Shelby super congratulations, keep us posted
xx everyone


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou every one for the advice :) Alfie had a terrible day yesterday he was just screaming all day long. I have had to swap milk and currently trying comfort milk, I think it's the same similar as anti reflux CW? It's thickened formula and he takes it better instead of guzzling down. We have just come back from the doctors as I was so confused on what to do, the doctor thinks comfort or soya milk is the way to go. S fingers crossed Alfie will be back t being a happy baby soon.

Sunny love I tried looking for the preemie teats for drbrowns ut had no luck with them :(

CW hope annabelle is better soon with her reflux :) Is your little boy still loving having a sister? My little girl never leaves Alfie alone, she starts school on Monday so poor Alfie can have a rest from her for a bit lol. She's also asked if I will have another baby as she wants another brother aswel but i told her No lol!!! 

Gm not too long for you now!bet you can't wait to meet your little one :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Shelby congratulations :) are you hoping for twins again? Or a singleton?


----------



## Twinkle 3

baby_maybe said:


> Hey twinkle, Ruben had reflux and bad wind when he was tiny too. Have you tried the nuk bottles? Ruben got/gets on really well with them. Also I've used carobel instead of gaviscon for quite a while now as the gaviscon made him constipated and I'm sure it made him more windy as a result. I also used dentinox colic drops in his milk to kill the bubbles and that helped a lot with the wind situation too.
> 
> It's tough when they're small, but most babies grow out of it once they're on solids and honestly Ruben is like a different baby since he was weaned. Hang in there sweetie :hugs:

Thankyou for the advice :) I tried to look for the bottles you said but couldn't remember the name when I was in boots yesterday :dohh: I was told to try colief. I havnt got a clue with all the colic drops. There so many to choose from but I'll have a look at the detiniox drops :) I really can't wait until Alfie is ready for weaning it will be so much easier!xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I did try colief but its terribly expensive and is used for lactose intolerance rather than just to help babies bring up wind. It did nothing for Ruben so I know he wasn't lactose intolerant and it was just wind. The comfort milk was what Ruben was on when he was on gaviscon too, but he was so hungry all the time that I ended up swapping to hungry milk and adding the carobel myself to thicken it.

It really has made such a difference to Ruben being weaned and although I don't necessarily advocate early weaning, it was a life saver for us. I can't imagine what it would have been like to wait the extra 2 months before weaning him really.

Shelby - congratulations hunni :) Wishing you a h&h 9 months, hopefully uneventful too :hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

:happydance: congrats Shelby!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Twinkle 3 said:


> Shelby congratulations :) are you hoping for twins again? Or a singleton?

Thank you! Definitely only want ONE baby this time! I love my girls but I couldn't handle a twin pregnancy again. Mostly the bed rest and NICU time. I'm really looking forward to (hopefully) having an uneventful, easy, normal singleton pregnancy!


----------



## katyb1982

ShelbyLC said:


> Faibel - so glad your girls are coming home! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Katyb - well done making it this far! :flower:
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm pregnant! :bfp: :happydance: I'm really hoping my doctor will get me in for an early scan to get a baseline measurement of my cervix and another scan around 15 weeks to check length again. I really, really hope I won't have to join you ladies here again with this pregnancy, though I do like you all just fine :winkwink:

Thanks and huge congrats to you!
I have been told that my IC would be unlikely to happen with a singleton due to how late it happened do you might be fine!


----------



## shanny

congrats shelby - best wishes - you hve to stay on this thread whatever though - i have tried other areas of b n b but feel most at home here!!


----------



## Tink_0123

Hi ladies.. It's been a bit quiet in here lately.. Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## TLM21

I know I've been thinking the same thing, how is everybody? 
xx
Diego is 3 months and 5 days already, he is awesome!


----------



## sunnylove

My little guy will be 3 months old in 3 days!! He is 39 weeks adjusted and unfortunately, still in NICU. He's perfect, except he needs to learn to eat!! He is starting to wake up more and take full feedings, but it's frustrating... I know we only have a few more days before he's discharged though! :) He is 7lbs 9ozs!
 



Attached Files:







mms_picture (13).jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4


----------



## katyb1982

I'm just waiting around for these twins to appear. Stitch is out, progesterone stopped and bump has definitely dropped but still nothing except random Braxton hics! How long did most people get after removal? My cs is at the end of next week so either way not long to wait.


----------



## lizziedripping

:happydance: Huge congratulations Shelby! Couldn't have happened to a lovelier person :) Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy hun xx

Sunny, he's gorgeous :) Hopefully he'll be home with you soon. Baby boys are notorious for being laid back when it comes to feeding at the best of times. I'm sure he'll suddenly 'click' and feed like a charm :hugs:

Katyb, how many weeks are you now? This is so typical with stitch pregnancies, stitch is removed but baby/ies don't budge lol. Mine showed no signs of coming by my section day at 38+2 xx

Hi to everyone, sorry I've been away for a while xxx


----------



## ShelbyLC

Thank you, Lizzie! :hugs: How are you and the family?


----------



## katyb1982

lizziedripping said:


> :happydance: Huge congratulations Shelby! Couldn't have happened to a lovelier person :) Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy hun xx
> 
> Sunny, he's gorgeous :) Hopefully he'll be home with you soon. Baby boys are notorious for being laid back when it comes to feeding at the best of times. I'm sure he'll suddenly 'click' and feed like a charm :hugs:
> 
> Katyb, how many weeks are you now? This is so typical with stitch pregnancies, stitch is removed but baby/ies don't budge lol. Mine showed no signs of coming by my section day at 38+2 xx
> 
> Hi to everyone, sorry I've been away for a while xxx

Am nearly 36 and as they are MCDA my section is next week. Somewhat ironically all the irritated uterus twinges that landed me in hospital between 24-32 w seem to have subsided! Am a bit crampy and babies feel low but other than that nothing to write home about!

Sunny! That's a lovely photo.


----------



## lizziedripping

Fine thanks Shelby. Just got back from a weeks break in Wales all geared up to face a long, dark UK winter ;) xx

Katy - that is exactly what happened to me, not sure if I mentioned it when you were stressed out with your irritable uterus weeks ago. I had constant bh from weeks 20-32, then they just stopped! I didn't feel so much as a twinge uterine-wise from then on. 

My uterus was so over distended by delivery day that the consultant said it wouldn't have contracted properly in labour (too bloody knackered by that point lol), so I put it down to that. I was so relieved it did stop so I could at least relax and enjoy those last few weeks of he pregnancy.

You've done so well to get mcda twins to 36wks. Its ideal for babies to stay put til 36+ wks hun. You must be thrilled :hugs:


----------



## jessiemum

Hi ladies, 
Well its just a waiting game for me now, I had my stitch out just over 3 weeks ago & hoping Bubs comes very soon. Been having a few cramp & twinges the consultant also said I'm 2/5 engaged so Bubs please come soon. Been offered an induction for 2 weeks time due to my last loss & epilepsy but unsure if I want it done as I hear it can take much longer & be more painful than natural labour. Any thoughts ladies? 
Shelby massive Congrates honey.
Sunny 6our little man is just adorable, I bet you can't wait to finally bring him home? X 
Katy you are so nearly there, so exciting :)


----------



## stephb1981

Hi Ladies

I'm not sure if some of you remember me, i posted on here at the beginning of the year, unfortunately i lost my boy at 23+6 due to a group b strep infection that caused my waters to break and infected my placenta. My stitch stayed intact but bubs couldn't withstand the infection and his heart just gave up. i miss him every day.

Fast forward to june this year and i find myself pregnant again. Not planned this time but not prevented it, just said what will be will be! I changed hospitals due to the fact that after my waters broke i was transfered to bolton as they are the closest hospital that deals with 24 weekers. The consultant was fantastic so have decided to go with her. 12 week scan was fine:thumbup: Was booked in under a dif consultant grrr who said to come back at 13 weeks for a cervical scan check. Had this last week and was 42mm. They said excellent, i said it will go down fast. They said it could have been the group b strep infection i had last time. i requested a suture asap. Luckily they agreed with the suture but said as my cervical length was so long it was not an emergency and booked me in for yesterday, 6 days after my last measurement. 

Well i will say this i f*&kin told them so (sorry about the language). Went down all aprehensive as i new what was coming. Did my spinal and i must say fab anesthetists, got minimal shakes this time and no bp drop. As they were about to do the stitch i asked what stitch were they putting in and they said mcdonald as my cervix was long. 2 mins later the consultant said page dr katikam this ladies cervix is no where near what the scan says. I am going to have to do a shirodkar as the cervix is only measuring 15mm. Dr katikam was my original consultant. Everything went well but they had to do a lot of pulling and pushing to get to the remaining cervix. I am now under dr katikam again. I have been prescribed vaginal antibiotics, lovely and a tablet to stop contractions called indometacin, my question is should it not be indomethacin with a h they prescribed me and not the first one as its the second one that stops contractions. Indometacin can cause vaginal bleeding and surely thats not good? I am now paranoid that they have given me the wrong tablets!! Anybody taken indometacin to stop contractions? p.s i am not contracting its just a precautionary measure and bubs is fine.

Thanks for reading
steph xxx


----------



## katyb1982

Lizzie- I am thrilled, I am also comically massive! Can't wait to meet them soon.
Steph- I had indomathacin in my first pregnancy but it didn't work. However I didn't have it until I was in labour and I gave birth at 24w. Think it works much better as a preventative measure. I only had 1.5cm of cervix left and had a MacDonald. I am now almost 36w with twins so you should do well with a Shrodker. I also had vaginal progesterone which might be worth asking your doc about as although it isn't widely used for prem labour yet, has had promising results in trials. Good luck.
Kx


----------



## stephb1981

Hi Katie 

Thanks for your answer. The stuff they have given me is indometacin (no h in it) i am pretty sure its the wrong stuff now. Not taken any more than the 2 they gave me yesterday. they made me feel awfull and the bleeding from the stitch got worse for a couple of hrs. I havent had any more bleeding this morning. I only had a 2 day course to begin with just as a precaution as they did have to tug to get at what little cervix i have left. No pain except in my back from the spinal and defo no contractions. I always read the leaflet thats in the packet when i take any tablets, curiosity and a need to know i guess but when it didnt say anything about stopping preterm labour and one of the side effects was vaginal bleeding i started to worry!! If they have given me the wrong tablets i will be very peed off!!!! i have had a shirodkar before and it held fine to 23+6 when the infection kicked in so hopefully them swabbing me every fortnight as a precaution will stop any nasty infections that my body just doesnt seem to cope very well with!!


----------



## sunnylove

Steph, they may have given you that medication to ease any possible uterine irritation from the surgery. I never had any contractions either, but I did get an irritable uterus directly after my cerclage was placed and they put me on some anti-contraction pill for about a week. If I ever had a concern about medicines the doc put me on, I simply didn't take them.

Sorry they messed up your scan results. :\


----------



## stephb1981

Thanks for the reply sunnylove.

I must admit i didn't take them!! I wasn't happy with the side effects and i did start bleeding a little more when i took the first 2 so thought better of it. I am still taking the antibiotics tho. I had a gut feeling my cervical length had changed so it was really no shock just annoying!! 

xxx


----------



## mum2rugrats

Keep well rested Steph xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Welcome back steph and congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs:

Indomethacin with or without the 'h' are the same drug lovely, the one you've had is probably it's brand rather than generic name (absolutely same drug tho). It's given to help prevent any initial contractions which might happen because you've had surgery on your cervix (blocks prostaglandin activity). They are superb but have a worrying set of side effects only really an issue if taken long term or after 30wks in pregnancy. I had them for 24hrs post stitch and didn't experience any issues stitch or otherwise related.

Lots of love and luck this time around sweetie - all your post surgery symptoms sound very normal so far, so hard as it is try to relax for now :hugs:


----------



## stephb1981

Thanks guys:thumbup:

Its not so much the stitch thats worrying me now. I kinda no thats going to work iykwim. Its these pesky waters!! Every popping sound makes me jittery!! I have heard that taking vit c tablets strengthens the sack round baby. Not so sure if it works but its worth a try. Cant hurt right? xxx


----------



## Carmen87

Hello everyone! I'm Carmen. Hope you don't mind me joining. I had a mcdonald cerclage placed at 13 weeks. I'm now 16 weeks and been having uterine tightenings and was prescribed nifedipine. I was just wondering if anyone has been prescribed nifedipine this early in pregnancy? Also, did it seem to work? Thanks in advance


----------



## sunnylove

I was prescribed nifedipine after I complained about Braxton Hicks after I got my cerclage placed, so I probably started them at around 20-21 weeks. They *really* seemed to help, and my BHs completely stopped. However, I understand that it could have been that my uterus was irritable after my cerclage surgery, and after a couple weeks it got back to normal... But I think the pills really helped too because the tightenings almost completely stopped after I took the pills for a few days!


Today is baby's due date!! He is 3 months old and unfortunately still in NICU learning to eat. ;( But should be out soon. He is 8lbs 2ozs and doing wonderful!


----------



## Carmen87

Thanks sunnylove! I'll be starting mine today and I really hope they help!


----------



## katyb1982

We are pleased to welcome Emily India 5lb 10oz and her sister Sophie Marie 5lb 9oz in to the world. Born by cesarian section just after 10 am on Tuesday 17th Septembrer at 36w+2 (after a 3 day first phase of labour where I only ever got to 2cm dilated!)Everyone happy and doing well girls on transitional care ward with mum!


----------



## ShelbyLC

katyb1982 said:


> We are pleased to welcome Emily India 5lb 10oz and her sister Sophie Marie 5lb 9oz in to the world. Born by cesarian section just after 10 am on Tuesday 17th Septembrer at 36w+2 (after a 3 day first phase of labour where I only ever got to 2cm dilated!)Everyone happy and doing well girls on transitional care ward with mum!

Congratulations! Great weights and lovely names! :hugs:


----------



## mum2rugrats

Congratulations beautiful names xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Well done Katy and congrats love the names too x


----------



## shanny

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Huge congratulations Katy :) So glad the girls arrived safe and well. Bet you're so relieved, well done sweet :hugs:


----------



## TLM21

congratulations Katy lovely namea, I'm glad they are doing well. 
Carmen welcome to the thread.
xx everyone


----------



## faibel

katyb1982 said:


> We are pleased to welcome Emily India 5lb 10oz and her sister Sophie Marie 5lb 9oz in to the world. Born by cesarian section just after 10 am on Tuesday 17th Septembrer at 36w+2 (after a 3 day first phase of labour where I only ever got to 2cm dilated!)Everyone happy and doing well girls on transitional care ward with mum!

Well done Katy and congratulations! Fab news, I'm
thrilled for you! I love their names too x


----------



## preciousbabe

Hello ladies, am 28 yrs old and this my first pregnancy. I also found out at my 6 week ultrasound that I have a bicornuate uterus, so I immediately chose a high risk doctor. She has been very proactive. I had a 16 week scan and my doc was the OB on call that day and she can in the scan room. she did a few tricks pressing on my belly while the tech did an endovag scan. She then told me that my cervix was dynamic. So I met with her right after and she gave me my options. Complete bedrest or do the cerclage and then bedrest until at least 28 weeks. She said the chances were 50% for the cerclage, she thought it was worth a try. I cried, I couldnt believe it. So I agreed to the cerclage and it was done 2 days later. I the ultrasound the baby also mesured 1 week bigger, which i guess is a good thing. 
So the last week has been hard, I dont know how my brain will stay sane with this added stress, and staying home for the next few months. It nice reading the many success stories, gives me hope. I see my doc tomorrow and I have a scan in 2 weeks. I just cant wait to hear my baby's hearbeat. The best sound ever!!


----------



## sunnylove

Sorry to hear that preciousbabe! I don't know much about abnormally shaped uteruses, but did you cervix measure short? It usually starts changing (ie, getting shorter) around 15-16 weeks, which could be the reason they noted your cervix was dynamic (because it's in the process of changing, possibly?). I would see about getting another transvaginal ultrasound in a couple weeks to check on it but the cerclage was a good choice!


----------



## preciousbabe

I feel much better today, saw the doc and baby has a strong heartbeat, moving a lot, I am feeling a lot of fluttering the last few days, I think a few small kicks. 

At my 16 week scan they said my cervix mesured 0.5mm , the doctor said right after the surgery that there was a bit more to play with. 

my next appointment is in 2 weeks with an ultrasound.


----------



## mum2rugrats

Welcome precious babe and congratulations on your pregnancy. Having the stitch is a very scary thing, if you look back on this thread you will see how truly fantastic the stitch is too. Take full of advantage of the bed rest before you know it your baby will be here in your arms xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Congratulations Katy not the birth of your twins!!

How is everyone doing? 

Little Alfie has a cold bless him :( he's all snuffly and with him being 2months there's not much to help him x


----------



## Twinkle 3

Gm how are you any signs of your baby yet x


----------



## geordiemammy

Twinkle 3 said:


> Congratulations Katy not the birth of your twins!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Little Alfie has a cold bless him :( he's all snuffly and with him being 2months there's not much to help him x

Aww poor Alfie have they not gave him drops for his nose? Its horrible when they are so small and ill xx


----------



## sharan

Ladies I'm scared! 

I'm being monitored in this pregnancy due to a suspected incompetent cervix which was the probable cause of my loss last year at 22 weeks.

I had my last transvaginal scan at 13+5 weeks which showed my cervix length at 3.82cm. I've literally just come out of the scan room just now and my cervix measured 2.5cm. This is such a drop in only 2 weeks. I'm taking progestrone suppositories every night and I'm having vaginal swabs done monthly to catch any signs of an infection.

I'm currently waiting to be seen by the consultant but I'm scared really scared. I really don't want to go through what I did last year. I've tried to enjoy this pregnancy but this worry had always been at the back of mind. However everyone including the consultants tried to reassure me early on that the likelihood of it going wrong again is remote. So in the past few weeks I began relaxing a little and thought positive thoughts and now this.


----------



## sharan

I've just seen the consultant and he told me 2.5cm is the shortest of the three measurements taken. Also there is no funnelling so that's a good sign. I've been asked to return in a weeks time to be scanned again. If there is still shortening then they will insert a stitch.

The weeks wait is going to be so much torture. I'm absolutely petrified and feel so out of control. I've called in sick at work from tomorrow as I can't just won't be able to face it. I'm feeling so alone.


----------



## lizziedripping

Sharan hun, so sorry no one has been along to reply to you, this thread has gone really quiet this past few weeks. The shortening they've found isn't catastrophic but I can totally understand your anxiety. Have they said why they won't just stitch now before any further significant changes?

This 'wait and see' approach seems to be the norm these days but is infuriating because its always better to get the stitch in sooner rather than later. That said, at least they'll stitch in a week if there have been further changes which should be in plenty of time darlin so try not to worry :hugs:

Pm me if you need a shoulder lovely :hugs:


----------



## sharan

Thank you Lizzie for getting back to me. This thread has been quite quiet lately.

For some reason they still aren't convinced it's an incompetent cervix and believe my last loss was due to the infection that was found. However I was told at the time that the infection could have come about due to my cervix opening and funnelling. Also they keep mentioning first pregnancy as going to 41+ weeks. However I had to have an emergency caesarean with the birth so don't know if that could have caused any damage to the cervix.

I've had another vaginal swab taken to see if there is another infection that has caused the shortening. If that is all clear then I'm going to insist on having the stitch. I don't want to be a trial and error exercise for them.


----------



## lizziedripping

Of course hun, your story is coming back to me now. I remember me saying before that your IC might have been caused by your first traumatic labour as it was with me. The infection most certainly could have come after cervical changes, and in fact usually does though medics are very reluctant to acknowledge IC as being the cause of second trimester loss most of the time :growlmad:

Insist on that stitch next week sweet. In the meantime it's unlikely anything significant will happen, it's still relatively early and there's time yet xxx


----------



## mum2rugrats

Hang in there Sharan, totally agree with Lizzie. I definitely think a stitch placed as soon as they can would be a reassurance for you xx


----------



## sharan

Thank you so much. I'm trying to remain as positive as I can and I've read a lot of positive stories online too. I think I was just very emotional when I wrote my initial two posts.

I'd gone to the scan and clinic by myself as hubby couldn't take time off work. So I literally did feel all on my own. He'll be coming with me to my follow up so he'll be my voice of reason and my support.


----------



## TLM21

hi Sharan hope you are doing well, get some of rest in the meantime, and like Lizzie insist on the stitch. Also drink fluids and don't do any heavy or strenous activity.
sending lots of positive vibes your way
hugs


----------



## stephb1981

Hi Sharan,

We have the same due date! :)
I would insist on a stitch! Mine has been in since 13+6 and if i hadn't insisted on it the week before when my cervix was 42mm then i prob wouldn't be pregnant now as it was only 15mm when they put the stitch in.Obviously every woman is dif and i dont want to scare you at all but imo its better to be safe than sorry. I have heard many good things about progesterone for ic, lots of women have carried to term on this alone. I also have vaginal swabs monthly for infection as that is what caused me to lose jakob at 23+6. My stitch held but a group b strep infection caused my waters to break and subsequently infected the placenta. My cervix was fully closed at the time of the infection.

Try not to do to much till you go back for your scan, no lifting, walking to far or standing for long periods, or anything that would put pressure on your cervix but as everyone else says 25mm is the min length they like it to be so try not to worry to much. Mine changes very early and very fast which is very uncommon as its usually as bubs gets bigger and puts added pressure on the cervix that the changes start to happen. Between 16 and 24 weeks usually and as you never had cervical length scans previously then 25mm might be your usual cervical length during pregnancy. 

Fingers and toes crossed we both get to 40 weeks hun :) My second hurdle next week, getting to 17+1, I am always nervous around the time i lost my babies. The big one will be 24 weeks, not v day for me, its a dif kind of hurdle. Im sure you ladies can relate. There was a lady at the midwife the other day complaining she didnt want to be pregnant any more at 32 weeks, i could have punched her and nearly said i would be v v v happy to get that far. Any body else feel like this sometimes? Or am i just generally being a hormonal b? 
xxx


----------



## TLM21

@steph I felt like that during my pregnancy. as someone was complaining about their day. had to say something around the lines of what my day in strict bed rest and the stress that IC has you under, until you keep passing all the big milestones. than nothing more was said. 
there were some days I was a little more sensitive... lol
hope you are everyone is doing well
Diego is 15+ pounds and measures 25 inches, he is also a breastfeeding machine! 
xx


----------



## stephb1981

Thanks hun, what a good weight!! well done you :) breastfeeding isn't the easiest but your doing so well.
Hope everyone else is ok?This thread is really quiet, tho i suppose thats a good thing as either ladies aren't having our problems or are busy with nappies and night feeds lol.
I will just keep updating every week. 16+1 today :)
xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

I'm always around if you ladies need me, just holler :hugs:


----------



## sunnylove

JD finally came home 2 days ago at 41+1 weeks gestation and after 103 days in Nicu. :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Wonderful news Sunny, remember the joy of 'the homecoming' so well. Enjoy your much deserved time as a Momma now honey, will be thinking of you all as you celebrate being together at last :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

That's great, Sunny! I'm so glad he's finally home!

Welcome to the new ladies and congratulations to the ones that have had their babies (though I think I may have already caught up with everyone on that front). 


AFM, I'm 7 weeks now. My first ultrasound is on October 10 at 9 weeks. I'm pretty sure there's only one baby this time, but there's still that little voice in the back of my head that is worrying! I feel quite confident in my body this time. I think I can safely make it to term without any problems, but I really don't want to go to 41 weeks because that would mean another c-section.

Tegan and Britton are 10 months old now. They're crawling and pulling up on everything! They are little daredevils and climb everywhere! We've had lots of bumps and bruises already, but they're brave little things and get right back up and keep going. They love to eat of course and Tegan just got her third tooth (Britton still has just two) which is so odd, because Britton's teeth started coming in before Tegan's, so I assumed she would get her top teeth first.

I stopped pumping and the girls are on formula now. My supply dried up once I got pregnant and it was very emotional for me as I really wanted to get to 1 year, but the girls are doing fine on formula and they're happy and healthy, and that's all that matters.


I hope everyone is doing well. I'll check in again after my scan!

I do read all posts but don't always have time to reply, with two mobile babies and pregnancy fatigue and nausea dragging me down. I'll try to give advice when I can, though I don't think I'm much help to anyone because of how things went for me.

:flower:


----------



## TLM21

congratulations sunny, enjoy having the baby at home, well done!
Lizzie thanks for always being available, hope the kiddos are doing well.
Shelby I'm so excited to keep reading about your new baby, I told my husband let's have another one, he is not sold on the idea yet, well see. the girls seem to be doing awesome!
xx


----------



## shanny

great news sunny !! so pleased for you.......

glad to see Lizzie is still supporting all the ladies

AFM

Reggie is now 6 weeks, 10lb 4, settling into a nice day routine and am going to work on the nights now - he is pretty good only usually up twice and goes back down well just need to build a bedtime routine with bath etc, he has a sniffly cold now

enjoying evry minute though-- making the most of my last little munchkin.....


----------



## faibel

sunnylove said:


> JD finally came home 2 days ago at 41+1 weeks gestation and after 103 days in Nicu. :)

Fab news Sunny! Well done JD! Enjoy your little man x


----------



## sharan

I've got my third cervical scan today however the next one following on from my scan last week where I measured 2.5cm.

I'm dreading it but I'm not going to be swayed from having a stitch. I'm assuming my vaginal swab came back all clear as I was told I would be called with 24 hrs if there was infection. I've been reading the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists official guidelines of when cervical cerclage should be performed and fall into their 'Ultrasound indicated cerclage for women with singleton pregnancy and a history of mid trimester loss'. In their guidelines it clearly states that if all other indicators are ruled out and the cervix measures 2.5cm or less then cerclage should be performed.

I refuse to play Russian roulette each week to see if the cervix is still holding out. I was happy with the active monitoring method to begin with but clearly my cervix is showing a tendency of shortening.


----------



## mum2rugrats

Hope your scan went well, good on you for staying strong regarding the stitch. It's shocking what a fight people have with getting the stitch xx


----------



## sharan

I've just returned from hospital; the scan showed my cervix length at 22.8mm with 10mm of funnelling. So it's shortened further and has begun opening up. I've got to return tomorrow morning at 8am in order for the stitch to be placed.

I'm grateful that I'm having the stitch and that my prognosis is good. I saw the lead consultant who said he was positive that I would get to term with this pregnancy. He said that I have enough cervix length in order for the cerclage to be successful.

However I'm annoyed that the stitch wasn't inserted last week when there wasn't any funnelling. As a result I'm of a slightly higher risk of rupturing my membranes as they have started bulging into the area that is funnelling.


----------



## mum2rugrats

So pleased to hear that you are having stitch in. I know it's easier said then done but try to think positive hunni, i lost a little boy in 2010 due to pprom/ic, in my following pregnancy with Alfie I had an emergency stitch placed at 20 weeks, my cervix was open and funnelling aswell I'm pretty sure 29mm was wrote down somewhere in my notes. Alfie will be 2 next month, as scary as having a stitch placed is, I truly believe they are the best thing for keeping little one safe xxx


----------



## sharan

Thank you chick x

I'm trying to remain positive and just focussing on that. I'm just going to take each day/ week at a time and will see it as an achievement. It is scary tho!


----------



## nat2

Hey girls, have been reading this thread now for a few weeks and finally now have a need to post....

I had LLETZ in Jan 2013 due to CIN 3 cells and that was successful. Found out i was pregnant on 26 June and was told i would have regular scans every 2 weeks of my cervix to ensure it was ok.

First scan 2 weeks ago showed length of 30mm, cervix was long and closed with no evidence of funneling.

I went for another scan yesterday and in 2 weeks my cervic has shortened to 19mm. It is still closed and there is no sign of funneling which i think is good. My consultant immediately saw the measurement and has booked me in for a cerclage on Friday this week.

But now i am absolutely petrified. I am 19 weeks today and so so scared that i am going to lose this baby or something bad is going to happen.

Can anyone explain the process of placing the cerclage to me? and the success rate of having the cerclage placed? They suggested using a spinal block for the procedure.

Any information on this would be extremely helpful. xxxx 

How successful is the cerclage


----------



## sunnylove

Hi nat. So sorry you're experiencing this, but most of us have which is probably why you're here! Just so you know, when I was 19 weeks pregnant, my cervix measured 0.9cm (9mm) and my little guy is now home with me, nearly 9lbs and perfect! 

The cerclage procedure is a very simple one. The actual placement only takes about 10 minutes and my procedure was out-patient so once the spinal block wore off, I went home the same day. For me anyway, there was absolutely no pain and I couldn't "feel" the stitch or anything, but I was put on strict bed rest for 7 days afterwards. It can be intimidating because you do have to go into the operating room and the prep work takes awhile, but the actual placement does not and it's a super easy process. I think the transvaginal cerclage is around 75% successful?

Good luck to you!!


----------



## nat2

sunnylove said:


> Hi nat. So sorry you're experiencing this, but most of us have which is probably why you're here! Just so you know, when I was 19 weeks pregnant, my cervix measured 0.9cm (9mm) and my little guy is now home with me, nearly 9lbs and perfect!
> 
> The cerclage procedure is a very simple one. The actual placement only takes about 10 minutes and my procedure was out-patient so once the spinal block wore off, I went home the same day. For me anyway, there was absolutely no pain and I couldn't "feel" the stitch or anything, but I was put on strict bed rest for 7 days afterwards. It can be intimidating because you do have to go into the operating room and the prep work takes awhile, but the actual placement does not and it's a super easy process. I think the transvaginal cerclage is around 75% successful?
> 
> Good luck to you!!

Thanks hun. So glad to hear your boy is now home with you and is doing so well!

I dont think its the actual placement of the stitch that scares me... i think its the fact that i could go into labour so so early! Were you informed that you may go into labour so early? xx


----------



## sunnylove

nat2 said:


> sunnylove said:
> 
> 
> Hi nat. So sorry you're experiencing this, but most of us have which is probably why you're here! Just so you know, when I was 19 weeks pregnant, my cervix measured 0.9cm (9mm) and my little guy is now home with me, nearly 9lbs and perfect!
> 
> The cerclage procedure is a very simple one. The actual placement only takes about 10 minutes and my procedure was out-patient so once the spinal block wore off, I went home the same day. For me anyway, there was absolutely no pain and I couldn't "feel" the stitch or anything, but I was put on strict bed rest for 7 days afterwards. It can be intimidating because you do have to go into the operating room and the prep work takes awhile, but the actual placement does not and it's a super easy process. I think the transvaginal cerclage is around 75% successful?
> 
> Good luck to you!!
> 
> Thanks hun. So glad to hear your boy is now home with you and is doing so well!
> 
> I dont think its the actual placement of the stitch that scares me... i think its the fact that i could go into labour so so early! Were you informed that you may go into labour so early? xxClick to expand...

Oh, yes. The doc didn't think I would make it to 21 weeks! He's still surprised I made it as far as I did (26 weeks).


----------



## stephb1981

nat2 said:


> Hey girls, have been reading this thread now for a few weeks and finally now have a need to post....
> 
> I had LLETZ in Jan 2013 due to CIN 3 cells and that was successful. Found out i was pregnant on 26 June and was told i would have regular scans every 2 weeks of my cervix to ensure it was ok.
> 
> First scan 2 weeks ago showed length of 30mm, cervix was long and closed with no evidence of funneling.
> 
> I went for another scan yesterday and in 2 weeks my cervic has shortened to 19mm. It is still closed and there is no sign of funneling which i think is good. My consultant immediately saw the measurement and has booked me in for a cerclage on Friday this week.
> 
> But now i am absolutely petrified. I am 19 weeks today and so so scared that i am going to lose this baby or something bad is going to happen.
> 
> Can anyone explain the process of placing the cerclage to me? and the success rate of having the cerclage placed? They suggested using a spinal block for the procedure.
> 
> Any information on this would be extremely helpful. xxxx
> 
> How successful is the cerclage

Hi hun,

So sorry your going through this with us. I was umming and ahhing about whether to post my experience in detail so as not to panic anybody but i know personally i would have liked to have read this rather than being left to google. Please bear in mind tho that it is my experience and diff hospitals have diff procedures and protocols but you should get the general gist. I will try and explain the process as accurate as possible for you, or my experience 3 weeks ago anyhow! I went in at 7.30 am. They kept me on the epu and had me get changed into a gown and put some of those lovely support stockings on. Your oh wont be able to go down with you but they will look after you. They then took me down about 9.30am. You will be going down to delivery theatre dont panic this is the norm. They have you get on the table and will hook you up to bp cuff, pulse rate finger thing and sticky tabs on your chest. They put a whatdyamecallit in your hand (sorry the name evades me) mainly to give you fluids to stop you shaking which is a normal effect from a spinal but also incase the spinal doesnt work so they can put you out, which is very rare. Then they have you swing your legs to one side and lean over a pillow. They clean your back with icy liquid and will put a local anesthetic in and then they put in the spinal, you will feel some pressure but i just concentrated on breathing in and out and it was over in minutes. Kinda like the dentist. They will lie you down and you will start to go numb from chest down. Dont panic it can take up to ten minutes to work. They will spray you with cold cold spray on your legs and if you dont feel the cold you are ready as the receptors that control temp are the same ones that control pain so they know it has worked.
They will check baby before they begin, either doppler or portable scan. They put your legs in stirrups and cover you up and put a screen up so you cant see. They will catheterize you then they begin. I had 2 anesthetists chatting to me the whole time and it was very reassuring. You cant feel anything at all. They say you may feel tugging and pulling but i didnt both times i have had one. Depending on the type of stitch they put in depends on the time it takes. I was in about 30 mins and mine was a shirodker, much more complicated than the other option a mcdonald. The mcdonald takes about 10 mins. I bled out a bit but they have equipment to stop the bleeding. Its like a large cylinder and they put a sticky pad on your thigh. Not sure what they do with it but it works! When they have finished they will take your legs out of the stirrups and cover you with a blanket and wheel you into recovery where they will check baby etc. Providing everything is fine they will wheel you back up after about an hour. They will also give you some iv paracetamol and antibiotics while in theatre. Once you get all the feeling back in your legs they will take out the catheter and you are free to move around providing you feel fine. I got to go home at about 7pm but i did ask to as they where gonna keep me in overnight but i said if anything is gonna happen its gonna happen whether i am there or home and i am just more comfortable at home. The nice consultant on the ward fired up the portable scanner and scanned me before i went home. They gave me some antibiotics and some medication to stop contractions (i wasnt contracting) not sure of the name but check back a couple of pages and its there. Thats it really. Went back for a check up a week later just to make sure everything was a ok. I have a home doppler i paid about £20 for and it has been a life saver so i just use that a couple times a week and usually on the day of my appointments just so i can relax knowing bubs is still in there with a heart beat as i tended to panic while in the waiting room.

I see your cervical length is 19mm, no funneling. Mine was 15mm no funneling and in my case it was the outer cervix that went so mcdonald stitch was out of the question as this is like a purse string that ties together the outer cervix. Much less effective as a shirodker tho has carried many women to term. The shirodker stitch is much stronger but the placing of it is much more complicated. The inner cervix has to be exposed, so they will have to cut away the cervix from the wall of the bladder to do this (much less horrific than it sounds). It is then placed through the cervix much farther up rather than around it to produce a much stronger stitch. Most of the shirodker stitch is embedded into cervical tissue so has a far less chance of being rejected as a foreign body and a much less chance of causing infection for the same reason.

As to your question about statistics and success rates i really would try not to concentrate to much on this as it is not an accurate perception. Every woman is different and has different risk factors, i developed an infection, gbs nothing to do with my stitch but it is still classed as a fail, gwim? Just be confident in the fact they are doing all they can for you. :thumbup: 

I hope that this helps you. I know that when i had my first one put in i would have wanted a personal point of view rather than being left to google. Google is a very naughty thing that makes us panic. The best of luck to you and i am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you hun. xxxx

(I hope you other ladies dont mind me posting this? My intention is not in any way to panic anybody but to share my personal experience and hopefully help other ladies who are going through the anxieties before getting a stitch put in. If it does then i am more than happy to take it down if you dont think it will help anybody.)

p.s Sorry its so long and congrats to the ladies that have taken babies home :happydance: and well done to those looking after growing babies at home. xxx


----------



## nat2

Thank you Hun for sharing your experience with me. Can i ask whether the docs told you how far they expected u to get in your pregnancy with the stitch? Xx


----------



## Radiance

Hey ladies..
after posting about losing Elijah, I unsubscribed.. to everything really. I guess from the shock and wanting to be alone. I feel ready and I read all of your comments, thank you all for being there for me!

I have a lot of catch up to do :)
I also wanted to share that I got two :bfp: yesterday!!
We are expecting! My first appointment is Tuesday, I'm quite anxious.


----------



## Juls74

Hi ladies
I haven't posted in here before but read every post when I was on bedrest with a cerclage a little over 2 years ago. I saw Nat's post and wanted to respond.
I had a modified shirodkar cerclage placed at 20 weeks when at a routine scan my MFM saw funnelling. I can't remember my cervical length.
I was in hospital for 3 days and then immediately put myself on strict bedrest. Not easy with an almost 3 year old but I had lost a little girl the previous year due to PTL from an infection at 22+5 weeks and was willing to do whatever it took to have a take home baby. I also started weekly p17 shots after the surgery. I eased up on the bedrest around the 32 week mark but it all worked as I had my second boy by csection at 37+2 weeks. He will be turning 2 in a couple of weeks.
I am now 18 weeks prego and had another modified shirodkar placed at 14+5 weeks. I was again in hospital about 3 days and then was told to stay in bed for the week and to potter around at home the week after. From reading other stories this seems quite conservative but I trust my doctor! 
I think you have a really good chance with the cerclage but I would ask your dr what cerclage they are doing as Shirodkars seem to have a better outcome, ask about p17 shots to calm the uterus and ask about bedrest. Different drs in different countries seem to do things differently. I am in Australia but had my first in the UK so know that the NHS system is very different.

Radiance - congrats on your BFP! I know how nerve racking pregnancy after a loss is. This is my second time and I am still petrified something is going to go wrong. I am hoping i will be less stressed after 24, 28 and then 32 weeks. Actually I don't think I will able to fully celebrate until my baby is in my arms. It's so sad that I can't fully enjoy this pregnancy but I am doing the best I can.
Good luck Hun. Look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## shanny

great news radiance thinking of you as you go through pregnancyxxxx

best wishes to evertone else


----------



## stephb1981

nat2 said:


> Thank you Hun for sharing your experience with me. Can i ask whether the docs told you how far they expected u to get in your pregnancy with the stitch? Xx

Hopefully 37 weeks plus.:thumbup: With no funneling they expect me to last longer. My body doesnt deal well with any sort of infection tho but they are swabbing me every 4 weeks. Lets hope that this sorts it. xxx


----------



## sharan

Hi ladies, just an update from me. I had my stitch inserted yesterday at just after 2pm which seemed like an age as I was at the hospital at 8am and had not eaten anything since 8.30pm the previous night.

The actual procedure itself wasn't too bad. I found the insertion of the canular and the spinal block more uncomfortable. I was in the theatre for about 10-15 minutes. The consultant was very happy with how it went and was happy to discharge me as soon as the spinal had worn off.

I had a little bit of bleeding yesterday and an achey and crampy lower back. However as of this morning I feel pretty much normal. I've got to attend the clinic on Tuesday for a follow up with the consultant and I've been given some vaginal pessary antibiotics. I forgot to ask which version of the stitch was performed but seeing as I was only in the theatre for about 10-15 minutes I'm guessing it was the macdonald.


----------



## nat2

sharan said:


> Hi ladies, just an update from me. I had my stitch inserted yesterday at just after 2pm which seemed like an age as I was at the hospital at 8am and had not eaten anything since 8.30pm the previous night.
> 
> The actual procedure itself wasn't too bad. I found the insertion of the canular and the spinal block more uncomfortable. I was in the theatre for about 10-15 minutes. The consultant was very happy with how it went and was happy to discharge me as soon as the spinal had worn off.
> 
> I had a little bit of bleeding yesterday and an achey and crampy lower back. However as of this morning I feel pretty much normal. I've got to attend the clinic on Tuesday for a follow up with the consultant and I've been given some vaginal pessary antibiotics. I forgot to ask which version of the stitch was performed but seeing as I was only in the theatre for about 10-15 minutes I'm guessing it was the macdonald.

Glad everything went well for you hun! ONwards and upwards now eh?! :thumbup:
I've got my stitch tomorrow.... gotta be there for 8.30am but she said they do two sessions and i'm in the first so it should be done by 11am. How long did it take for you to be able to walk properly / how long did the spinal take to wear off? Also did you have a urine catheter and does it hurt when they take it out? Also I've been told it burns / stings when you pee after you've had the stitch? That scares me.....

oh and also.... I have piercings (belly button and a clitoral piercing) do you think they will make me take them out? I had lletz / leep done in Jan and didn't have to take my clitoral one out so wasn't sure whether I would this time or not)

Sorry for all the questions... i'd just rather have an idea of what i'm walking into... I hate not knowing and you girls are all lifesavers for sharing your experiences so thank you.... hopefully they will let me out same day. xxx


----------



## sharan

nat2 said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update from me. I had my stitch inserted yesterday at just after 2pm which seemed like an age as I was at the hospital at 8am and had not eaten anything since 8.30pm the previous night.
> 
> The actual procedure itself wasn't too bad. I found the insertion of the canular and the spinal block more uncomfortable. I was in the theatre for about 10-15 minutes. The consultant was very happy with how it went and was happy to discharge me as soon as the spinal had worn off.
> 
> I had a little bit of bleeding yesterday and an achey and crampy lower back. However as of this morning I feel pretty much normal. I've got to attend the clinic on Tuesday for a follow up with the consultant and I've been given some vaginal pessary antibiotics. I forgot to ask which version of the stitch was performed but seeing as I was only in the theatre for about 10-15 minutes I'm guessing it was the macdonald.
> 
> Glad everything went well for you hun! ONwards and upwards now eh?! :thumbup:
> I've got my stitch tomorrow.... gotta be there for 8.30am but she said they do two sessions and i'm in the first so it should be done by 11am. How long did it take for you to be able to walk properly / how long did the spinal take to wear off? Also did you have a urine catheter and does it hurt when they take it out? Also I've been told it burns / stings when you pee after you've had the stitch? That scares me.....
> 
> oh and also.... I have piercings (belly button and a clitoral piercing) do you think they will make me take them out? I had lletz / leep done in Jan and didn't have to take my clitoral one out so wasn't sure whether I would this time or not)
> 
> Sorry for all the questions... i'd just rather have an idea of what i'm walking into... I hate not knowing and you girls are all lifesavers for sharing your experiences so thank you.... hopefully they will let me out same day. xxxClick to expand...

I had to have my done on labour ward so whenever they had an emergency caesarean that took priority but I wouldn't expect it any different. 

I had the spinal in at 2pm and was able to walk by about 7pm-ish; although my bum was still a little numb! I couldn't feel the insertion of the catheter as I was all numb and it was taken out just as I started getting some sensation back. It was slightly uncomfortable but I wouldn't say it hurt. They didn't discharge me until I went for a pee. I was expecting it to sting slightly but it was perfectly normal.

In regards to the piercing I'm not entirely sure about the belly button one but I'm assuming the clitoral one will need to be removed. Also no nail varnish on your finger nails. I had just painted mine at the weekend but it had to come off as it could interfere with the radial pulse finger thing that they put on you throughout the procedure.

And don't worry about the questions. I was the same just prior to mine and the ladies on here were amazing.

Good luck with your stitch tomorrow xx


----------



## nat2

ahhh thanks hun. I best try and remove the clitoral one tonight then as ive never taken it out before. Keep us posted on how your doing. Would love to stay in touch as your only a few weeks behind me and we are of a similar situation xx


----------



## stephb1981

nat2 said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update from me. I had my stitch inserted yesterday at just after 2pm which seemed like an age as I was at the hospital at 8am and had not eaten anything since 8.30pm the previous night.
> 
> The actual procedure itself wasn't too bad. I found the insertion of the canular and the spinal block more uncomfortable. I was in the theatre for about 10-15 minutes. The consultant was very happy with how it went and was happy to discharge me as soon as the spinal had worn off.
> 
> I had a little bit of bleeding yesterday and an achey and crampy lower back. However as of this morning I feel pretty much normal. I've got to attend the clinic on Tuesday for a follow up with the consultant and I've been given some vaginal pessary antibiotics. I forgot to ask which version of the stitch was performed but seeing as I was only in the theatre for about 10-15 minutes I'm guessing it was the macdonald.
> 
> 
> Glad everything went well for you hun! ONwards and upwards now eh?! :thumbup:
> I've got my stitch tomorrow.... gotta be there for 8.30am but she said they do two sessions and i'm in the first so it should be done by 11am. How long did it take for you to be able to walk properly / how long did the spinal take to wear off? Also did you have a urine catheter and does it hurt when they take it out? Also I've been told it burns / stings when you pee after you've had the stitch? That scares me.....
> 
> oh and also.... I have piercings (belly button and a clitoral piercing) do you think they will make me take them out? I had lletz / leep done in Jan and didn't have to take my clitoral one out so wasn't sure whether I would this time or not)
> 
> Sorry for all the questions... i'd just rather have an idea of what i'm walking into... I hate not knowing and you girls are all lifesavers for sharing your experiences so thank you.... hopefully they will let me out same day. xxxClick to expand...

It depends on how much of a dose they give you hun on how long it will take to wear off. Some hospitals will give you the same dose as for a section and some will give you a lower dose as it doesnt need to last that long. If its a section dose it usually lasts about 4 or 5 hrs. I had a lower dose and was already feeling some of my legs as they took my legs out of the stirrups.

The catheter they take out when you feel most sensation and its more of a toe curler as they do it than pain. They will ask you to take out the piercing tho hun as its zero jewellery, even belly bars. They even ask you to remove your bra, well wire cups anyhow so if you dont want to be swingin as you walk the corridor wear a crop top type thing lol.:thumbup: xxx


----------



## stephb1981

sharan said:


> Hi ladies, just an update from me. I had my stitch inserted yesterday at just after 2pm which seemed like an age as I was at the hospital at 8am and had not eaten anything since 8.30pm the previous night.
> 
> The actual procedure itself wasn't too bad. I found the insertion of the canular and the spinal block more uncomfortable. I was in the theatre for about 10-15 minutes. The consultant was very happy with how it went and was happy to discharge me as soon as the spinal had worn off.
> 
> I had a little bit of bleeding yesterday and an achey and crampy lower back. However as of this morning I feel pretty much normal. I've got to attend the clinic on Tuesday for a follow up with the consultant and I've been given some vaginal pessary antibiotics. I forgot to ask which version of the stitch was performed but seeing as I was only in the theatre for about 10-15 minutes I'm guessing it was the macdonald.

Congrats hun, i am glad everything went well for you. :thumbup: Now to just cook that baby for as long as you can. Fingers crossed for 40 weeks. xxx


----------



## stephb1981

Radiance said:


> Hey ladies..
> after posting about losing Elijah, I unsubscribed.. to everything really. I guess from the shock and wanting to be alone. I feel ready and I read all of your comments, thank you all for being there for me!
> 
> I have a lot of catch up to do :)
> I also wanted to share that I got two :bfp: yesterday!!
> We are expecting! My first appointment is Tuesday, I'm quite anxious.[/QUOTe
> 
> Hi,
> I am so sorry for your loss, I went back and read your story as i to wanted to forget even the word pregnancy so didnt come on for a long while after losing jake.
> 
> Congrats on your bfp tho hun and fingers crossed this is your keeper:thumbup:
> xxx


----------



## sharan

nat2 said:


> ahhh thanks hun. I best try and remove the clitoral one tonight then as ive never taken it out before. Keep us posted on how your doing. Would love to stay in touch as your only a few weeks behind me and we are of a similar situation xx

Yeh it'll be nice to have someone else to share this with. I'm on here most days so I'll keep you all posted on how I get on.

Good luck again for tomorrow x


----------



## nat2

Sat in the hospital waiting.... Apparently i wont be going down until 1ish so ive got a really long wait!; :-( so nervous now....

When u had the spinal did you lose the sensation of being able to swallow? I'm scared in goin to panic when i cant feel my legs etc


----------



## sharan

nat2 said:


> Sat in the hospital waiting.... Apparently i wont be going down until 1ish so ive got a really long wait!; :-( so nervous now....
> 
> When u had the spinal did you lose the sensation of being able to swallow? I'm scared in goin to panic when i cant feel my legs etc

Awww...Hun keep yourself occupied with something. I took a book with me and just read that until they were ready to take me in.

The spinal only makes you numb up to pelvis area. I could fell everything from there up but that doesn't matter as you don't need it any further up.


----------



## stephb1981

nat2 said:


> Sat in the hospital waiting.... Apparently i wont be going down until 1ish so ive got a really long wait!; :-( so nervous now....
> 
> When u had the spinal did you lose the sensation of being able to swallow? I'm scared in goin to panic when i cant feel my legs etc

Good luck hun, you will be fine, just concentrate on breathing and thinkin they are doing the best thing for you both, as sharan says you will only be numb from the waist down. Nearly there!!! xxx


----------



## nat2

Well ive had the stitch. Had the more complicated one.... Spinal was fine but omg have i got some serious period type pains now!!!! Absolutely killing :-(


----------



## stephb1981

nat2 said:


> Well ive had the stitch. Had the more complicated one.... Spinal was fine but omg have i got some serious period type pains now!!!! Absolutely killing :-(

Well done hun!!! I am sure you was very brave. xxx

I had those pains hun and they will settle after a couple of hours. Its because i assume you had no external cervix visable like me and they will have had to push a bit on your uterus to get to the internal cervix. I think this type of shortening mainly happens in women who have had lletz. I had mine done in 2008 for CIN3, so they took a lot, but strangely enough that long ago never mentioned ci as a poss side effect. I was left to find out myself that i had it!

Have they checked bubs since you came out of theatre? If the pains carry on longer than a couple of hrs i would ask them for something to calm your uterus down but sounds to me like just a bit of bruising. Obv ask a doc if your worried but sounds exactly like what i had. Took me till about 5 or 6 hrs after i came out of theatre to feel a bit more normal. xxx


----------



## mum2rugrats

So glad you've both got the stitch placed now, I felt very crampy after both stitch placements that tends to ease off after a couple of days, and also felt a bit groggy first few days I put that down to the spinal. I would highly recommend rest, feet up as much as possible, lots of water and natural bio yogurts in the upcoming weeks xxx


----------



## nat2

Thanks Hun. They gave me something to ease the cramps... Got to stay overnight.... But i just want to go home!!!! :-(

Came out at 3pm and still cant feel my legs or bum properly so daren't get up and walk!!


----------



## stephb1981

Aww hun i know the feeling, hate hate hate hospitals, :hugs: I was very persuasive when i asked to go home.:winkwink: In my eyes if something is gonna happen it will happen whether you are at hospital or at home. Maybe ask them if you can go home and come back in the morning? Are you mobile yet? I am thinking about you! But at least its done and in and you can semi relax knowing you are going through all you can to make sure bubs arrives safe and happy! Tell your OH to go get you some treats and goodies to cheer you up, you deserve it! xxx


----------



## stephb1981

Just wanted to say also 17+1 today. milestone num 2 achieved. :thumbup: Next milestone 20 week scan on 24th oct and then the big 24 weeks. Counting days down. xxx


----------



## sharan

Well done Hun! I was a bit sore afterwards too but I found paracetamols helped ease the ache. Glad it went well for you x


----------



## sharan

stephb1981 said:


> Just wanted to say also 17+1 today. milestone num 2 achieved. :thumbup: Next milestone 20 week scan on 24th oct and then the big 24 weeks. Counting days down. xxx

Congrats on reaching your milestone :hugs: Not long left until the 20 week mark then hopefully 24 weeks should come flying by xx

I'm looking forward to 20 weeks followed by 22 and 24 weeks. I know 22 weeks is going to be the hardest for me.


----------



## stephb1981

I know!:hugs: These days are slowly counting down for us aren't they? xxx


----------



## stephb1981

Mornin Nat,

How are you feeling this morning hun? xxx:hugs:


----------



## nat2

stephb1981 said:


> Mornin Nat,
> 
> How are you feeling this morning hun? xxx:hugs:

Hi Steph. I'm not too bad thank u.... Keep getting v.mild period cramps on and off when i move so i think its just cuz ive spent since 2pm yesterday afternoon flat on my back!!

Had my catheter out this morning n drop so hopefully they should let me home today...... No reason why they shouldn't right??

Xx


----------



## stephb1981

Nope no reason at all why they shouldn't let you go home. As long as the bleeding is minimal and the pains are not as bad then i would want to go home if i was you. You may find that the pains are some what in connection with your spinal. I found that if i didnt move at all then the discomfort in my back spread round to the front. :happydance: for going home! xxx


----------



## nat2

Midwife on her way round so all been good i shud b home in a few hours yay . Just get the odd mild cramp when stand up from sitting like my stomachs a bit tender....

Fingers crossed now that she stays put now until at least 36 weeks! 
Thanks for all your support ladies. Xxx


----------



## sharan

nat2 said:


> Midwife on her way round so all been good i shud b home in a few hours yay . Just get the odd mild cramp when stand up from sitting like my stomachs a bit tender....
> 
> Fingers crossed now that she stays put now until at least 36 weeks!
> Thanks for all your support ladies. Xxx

Glad things are going well. 36 weeks couldn't come soon enough for us hey? I never thought I'd wish Xmas was here and over so soon but I just want Feb/March to be here.


----------



## nat2

Tell me about it. 36 weeks for me will be start of feb and i just hope that i get there!! Fingers crossed for us both eh and for everyone of you other ladies who has the magic stitch! Xx


----------



## Craigswife

Hi ladies
I pop on from time to time since having my baby in the summer. I just wanted to reassure you how strong the stitch is. 
I had mine placed as a preventative measure at 15 weeks as my cervix shortened and funnelled during my first pregnancy. 
With the stitch in I carried my baby with no problems to almost 32 weeks when I went into labour and what I will stress is my early labour had nothing to do with my cervix, it was just one of those things. 
I was in early labour for 24 hours when my waters broke and was having contractions and when they checked my stitch and cervix it was still perfect! So what I'm trying to say is the stitch is strong old stuff and an amazing but simple treatment. Many ladies on here have also had successful stitches which have carried them to term.

Like you we'd tick the weeks off as they'd drag by, but what I will say is that as each week passes it gets that little bit easier.
So fast forward 4 months and my little lady is amazing, even arriving 8 weeks early she was healthy just small. She now is a smiling 12lb bundle of love and proof that the stitch works!
Wishing you all lots of luck and an uneventful 9 long months! xxx


----------



## sharan

Craigswife said:


> Hi ladies
> I pop on from time to time since having my baby in the summer. I just wanted to reassure you how strong the stitch is.
> I had mine placed as a preventative measure at 15 weeks as my cervix shortened and funnelled during my first pregnancy.
> With the stitch in I carried my baby with no problems to almost 32 weeks when I went into labour and what I will stress is my early labour had nothing to do with my cervix, it was just one of those things.
> I was in early labour for 24 hours when my waters broke and was having contractions and when they checked my stitch and cervix it was still perfect! So what I'm trying to say is the stitch is strong old stuff and an amazing but simple treatment. Many ladies on here have also had successful stitches which have carried them to term.
> 
> Like you we'd tick the weeks off as they'd drag by, but what I will say is that as each week passes it gets that little bit easier.
> So fast forward 4 months and my little lady is amazing, even arriving 8 weeks early she was healthy just small. She now is a smiling 12lb bundle of love and proof that the stitch works!
> Wishing you all lots of luck and an uneventful 9 long months! xxx

It is so reassuring to read other women's successful stories of having the stitch. Thank you x


----------



## nat2

so came home last night thank god. had a bit of back pain from the spinal but other than that was fine. Its now been 48 hours since I had the stitch and about 10 minutes ago I went to the toilet and whilst I was peeing (sorry tmi) I had like a quick sharp shooting / pinching feeling like my stitch was coming out or something.

IT frightened me so I stopped mid flow and now really need a wee and want to finish but im scared it will hurt as everytime I move I can feel this weird pinching feeling as if its the stitch poking me....

Any ideas on what it could be? I had a bit of panic attack thinking it might be cervix dilating etc but I don't want to get myself worked up if its a normal feeling....

if anyone could help I would be grateful. Did anyone else experience this? x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Nat, sorry hun haven't had chance to read back through new posts so not yet sure of your full story but just to reassure you this sensation is perfectly normal and will come and go throughout the pregnancy after a stitch. If you imagine how a wound heals, you experience all kinds of knitting and needling sensation as the skin heals, and pulls together. As your body heals around the stitch sight it will cause all kinds of pinching sensations so try not to worry :hugs: I lived in constant fear that the stitch was giving way, because especially when I passed urine the pain was excruciating! As my bladder emptied my cervix was agony, presumably tension on the stitch was released thus causing pain. Ale care xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, everyone else ok? Sharan how's it going sweetie? Xx


----------



## sharan

Nat I've had a few sharp pulling and stretching pains yesterday which did scare me. So much so I headed back into the labour ward last night. The doctor checked the stitch and that was holding well and there was no further signs of shortening. They've put it down to just normal stretching of the uterus but they were nice enough to reassure me. Hopefully as lizzie as said your pains are normal too. I think you are going to be like me a neurotic pregnant women at least until the latter stages of third tri.

Hi lizzie I ended up having stitch without any insistence from me. My rescan showed the cervix had shortened a bit more to 22.8mm but the concerning thing was the 10mm of funnelling. I had the stitch put in the following day. I've just got to hope it holds until 36 weeks now.


----------



## nat2

Thanks girls. I did finish my wee lol and the pain had gone. 

Little confused tho. When i was waiting for op the consultant came round and said i was having a MacDonald stitch. Then in theatre they said they were going to do a shirodkar. Then in my notes it says i have a macdonald. 

When doc discharged me i was expecting don't do this, don't do tale etc etc but said i could go. I then asked if there was anythin i should shouldn't do and she said like what? I said i don't no, like rest, no sex, swimmin, baths, etc. She just said oh yeah no sex for 4 weeks.

To me that wasn't right cuz listenin to you girls i no ppl have been put on bedrest and to take it easy but she didn't even say that!!!


----------



## TLM21

hello ladies
nat I was toold no sex for the entire pregnancy, until the took out the stitch. I did leave work after stitch placement since I didn't want anything to go wrong if I was working. the Dr had said I didn't have to be on bed rest, but when at 20 weeks I had funneled I decided to put myself in strict bed rest, the Dr thought I was always on moderate bed rest. I felt no use in arguing with him. do what you is right, rest, don't lift anything heavy, even a laundry basket, drink plenty of fluids, I had a glass every hot, which helped with any cramps felt. I did had stabbing pains often, they subsided on their own.three hardest thing is to deal with the mental component of stressing, but everything will be fine, you'll see. 
cw glad to read everything is going well, lovely weight.
hugs everyone
xx


----------



## nat2

Thanks TLM. i am going to carry on work as i will only be sat down all day at a desk.

Just been outside for 5 minutes to stretch my legs and felt this immense pressure down below. Had to get home quick as i felt like i was going to give birth to a bowling ball.... Os this pressure feeling normal after stitch? 

I don't have pains, tightening's, bleeding or anything. Just this ridiculous pressure feeling in lower stomach


----------



## nat2

Also haven't been to the toilet since Thursday night... I have rectal pressure which i guess is constipation but i don't want to push or strain!!! Can anyone recommend anything for this?


----------



## sunnylove

Nat, every doctor is different. I hear in the UK bed rest is not commonly prescribed in general? In the US it's prescribed very liberally. I kind of agree with some UK docs because there is *no* scientific or medical proof that bed rest works. And personally, I do not believe it helped me and I was on complete bed rest for 2 months. Although there is no way to prove it did, or did not work. It's prescribed for women with IC because the _theory_ is that it takes pressure off the cervix. Again, there's no proof it actually does any good. It can't hurt, but I personally hated it and thought I was wasting my time.

So I can't give an opinion on it other than that. There is no proof that it does any good. I would, of course, take it easy, but if your doc doesn't think you need bed rest, TAKE IT lol. Bed rest is horrifyingly horrific.


----------



## ShelbyLC

I can say that in a lot of cases, bed rest DOES really work. If I had been more strict with the bed rest, I would have carried much longer than I did, I think. In my case, though, it wasn't regular IC. I had contractions any time I was standing/moving around, so laying in bed and putting as little stress on my body as possible definitely helped. The days when I stayed in bed the most were the days when I had the fewest (or no) contractions.


----------



## lizziedripping

Have to agree with Shelby here nat, tho not proven bed rest definitely worked for me. I didn't actually stay in bed, and had two other kids to look after but I did rest in between times on the sofa. Up until 16wks I made meals and got the children ready for and to school but after that I stopped doing the school run. I literally stood for a few minutes to prepare food then sat down while it cooked. Immediately after meals I went back to lying down. I felt the intense pressure you describe so daren't be upright for long, tho I was never told to officially rest. Especially because it was twins I was super cautious, I doubt with a singleton I would have felt quite as bad or needed to lie down as often, but I was too nervous to risk it Hun. 

Sharan, good news the stitch is in honey. The funnelling isn't too worrisome, although stitching works best when placed before ANY changes, there have been plenty of women here with shorter and more dilated cervixes who have gone to term after stitching. Lots of love and luck :hugs:


----------



## nat2

lizziedripping said:


> Have to agree with Shelby here nat, tho not proven bed rest definitely worked for me. I didn't actually stay in bed, and had two other kids to look after but I did rest in between times on the sofa. Up until 16wks I made meals and got the children ready for and to school but after that I stopped doing the school run. I literally stood for a few minutes to prepare food then sat down while it cooked. Immediately after meals I went back to lying down. I felt the intense pressure you describe so daren't be upright for long, tho I was never told to officially rest. Especially because it was twins I was super cautious, I doubt with a singleton I would have felt quite as bad or needed to lie down as often, but I was too nervous to risk it Hun.
> 
> Sharan, good news the stitch is in honey. The funnelling isn't too worrisome, although stitching works best when placed before ANY changes, there have been plenty of women here with shorter and more dilated cervixes who have gone to term after stitching. Lots of love and luck :hugs:

Thanks Lizzie.... the pressure feeling has somewhat disappeared and i think it may of been becuase i had / have a UTI and was on antibiotics so probably was not emptying my bladder properly.

I do sit down all day at work but have been leaving work at 2pm to go home and lie down until hubby comes in from work at 6pm, then ill get up to do dinner then lie back down again until bedtime so hopefully fingers crossed everything should be fine.....

Roll on next Tuesday as i have my next scan so they will look at cervical length then also..... 20 weeks tomorrow and 40 weeks cant come quick enough now! I'm constantly on edge wondering whats gonna happen everytime i stand up or go to the toilet! 

xxx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

sharan said:


> Nat I've had a few sharp pulling and stretching pains yesterday which did scare me. So much so I headed back into the labour ward last night. The doctor checked the stitch and that was holding well and there was no further signs of shortening. They've put it down to just normal stretching of the uterus but they were nice enough to reassure me. Hopefully as lizzie as said your pains are normal too. I think you are going to be like me a neurotic pregnant women at least until the latter stages of third tri.
> 
> Hi lizzie I ended up having stitch without any insistence from me. My rescan showed the cervix had shortened a bit more to 22.8mm but the concerning thing was the 10mm of funnelling. I had the stitch put in the following day. I've just got to hope it holds until 36 weeks now.

Hi Sharan, Im just popping on for a little nosey and to see how you ladies are getting on. Its been a while since I last looked at this thread! Im so pleased to see you are expecting again :) I know things havent been plain sailing with your IC. By the sounds of it your doctors are on top of it and I hope and pray you cook a good while longer! Most of the time these stitches work really well - my emergency stitch ruptured at 23 weeks and AJ arrived but I think im in the minority. 

Im wishing all you ladies well and I hope you keep cooking and keep fighting IC!! xxx


----------



## sunnylove

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Most of the time these stitches work really well - my emergency stitch ruptured at 23 weeks and AJ arrived but I think im in the minority.

Same thing happened to me at 26 weeks, but mine was a rescue cerclage. So glad to see your little one is home!! :thumbup: Mine is home now too, after 103 days (he was off oxygen very early on, was only kept in nicu so long for feeding issues).


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hello ladies how are u all getting on? Its quite sad that everyone who was on this thread throughout ny pregnancy now rarely comes on it! all of you ladies helped me so much and kept me sane during my most worrysome hours! I keep trying to have a quick read through whats going on as with a newborn i hardly have the time i used to lol.

for the new ladies joining this thread...just want to say first of all welcome n secondly even though at the time you joim this thread you are terrfied amd worried about your pregnancy you will look back in a few months and be so releived that everythig worked out. The cervical stitch works wonders and so does bed rest. long and short of my story is i had a preterm baby at 29weekd then 3yrs later lost a little boy at 22weeks. i then went on to have a cervical stitch with my 3rd pregnancy and carried all the way to term (38+2) in that pregnancy i suffered with a huge amount of pressurem i was terrified to move i stayed horizontal all the way up to 24weeks then i started doing more things. i had my stitch out at 36weeks and quickly went to 2cm dilated.. i carried on for another 2weeks after that! 

It just shows how effective the stitch is and i have 100% confidence in the stitches. i urge anyone who has cervical problema amd is worried to opt for a stitch :) it gve me my miracle baby that i never thought id get.

Just thought id put on my success story for ladies who are worried as througout my pregnancy success storiws gave me hope and was the only thing that kept me positive!

Wishing everyone who is pregnant lots of luck :) x


----------



## katyb1982

Hi guys just popping back in to say hello! Haven't had much time to come on due to my 2 bundles of joy. Sophie and Emily are now 3 weeks old. There EDD is this Saturday and they are now almost totally breastfed (apart from one bottle at night) and weigh over 6lb. It would have been their big brother's birthday yesterday so it was an emotional day but I feel so blessed to have my little girls here safe and well with no SCBU time at all. Proof that stitches can work with upwards of 11lb worth of twins! Here are my beautiful little ladies.
https://i931.photobucket.com/albums/ad154/katyb1982/20130923_104657_zps3fd3e6d7.jpg


----------



## katyb1982

Oh and Nat, I had all sorts of odd pressure, was convinced twins were kicking the stitch out. Had 3 stints in hospital with threatened pre-term labour and ended up having an elcs at 36w a full 10 days after having my stitch out as it took me 3 days of contractions to dilate 3cm.. the irony! This is all a year after going in to spontaneous labour and losing my boys at 24w! Stitches can work! I didn't do full on bed rest but like Lizzie I did take it very easy esp from 23w-32w. Good Luck


----------



## sharan

Pink_Sparkle said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> Nat I've had a few sharp pulling and stretching pains yesterday which did scare me. So much so I headed back into the labour ward last night. The doctor checked the stitch and that was holding well and there was no further signs of shortening. They've put it down to just normal stretching of the uterus but they were nice enough to reassure me. Hopefully as lizzie as said your pains are normal too. I think you are going to be like me a neurotic pregnant women at least until the latter stages of third tri.
> 
> Hi lizzie I ended up having stitch without any insistence from me. My rescan showed the cervix had shortened a bit more to 22.8mm but the concerning thing was the 10mm of funnelling. I had the stitch put in the following day. I've just got to hope it holds until 36 weeks now.
> 
> Hi Sharan, Im just popping on for a little nosey and to see how you ladies are getting on. Its been a while since I last looked at this thread! Im so pleased to see you are expecting again :) I know things havent been plain sailing with your IC. By the sounds of it your doctors are on top of it and I hope and pray you cook a good while longer! Most of the time these stitches work really well - my emergency stitch ruptured at 23 weeks and AJ arrived but I think im in the minority.
> 
> Im wishing all you ladies well and I hope you keep cooking and keep fighting IC!! xxxClick to expand...

Hi Pink_Sparkle it's lovely to hear from you sweetie x I'm glad you got your rainbow baby. Although it sounds like you had a bit of roller coaster ride getting there. But I'm glad Baby AJ is doing well x

I decided to take a little longer before trying again but manage to fall pregnant almost immediately after trying. I am feeling a bit more positive in this pregnancy although I'm still extremely nervous. But I'm taking each day and week at a time.


----------



## sharan

I absolutely love reading positive stitch stories. It gives me and I'm sure other ladies in the same position so much hope xx

Awww....Katy your girls are absolutely adorable x


----------



## shanny

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hello ladies how are u all getting on? Its quite sad that everyone who was on this thread throughout my pregnancy now rarely comes on it! all of you ladies helped me so much and kept me sane during my most worry some hours! I keep trying to have a quick read through whats going on as with a newborn i hardly have the time i used to lol.
> 
> I miss belonging to this thread and post in other places sometimes, but don't feel like I belong we need a post stitch thread Twinkle would love to know how Jadey is !!!!!! (Gonna start one and see what happens)
> 
> New ladies - I have had 4 successful stitches with relatively uncomplicated pregnancies. No bed rest or complications. I am very lucky and in my last one I enjoyed some lovely support and chats on here (Lizzie is the house expert) It's so nice to get some support from people in the same situation.
> 
> Best wishes to you all..............I hope you find some comfort here on your journey.:hugs:


----------



## FoxMommy

Hi everyone. I'm joining the stitch club. Probably next week. Feeling very nervous about it but feeling its the right choice since my dd arrived at 32 weeks. :( I'm 14w5d now and my cervix is looking good now so choosing preventative instead of winding up with an emergency.


----------



## shanny

good plan


----------



## Craigswife

Shanny, twinkle, great idea about the thread, see you over there Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies :wave:

Long time since I posted too, sorry. Life with 4 is sooo busy!

Ruben is doing great, he's 7 months old now, I don't know where the time has gone :(

For the ladies who don't know me, I've had 4 stitches, 2 emergency and 2 preventative and have 4 healthy children to show for it.

I would always choose a preventative over the emergency if you possibly can, obviously depending on your consultant/ob etc that's not always possible and you have a bit of a fight on your hands.

Shanny - I love the idea of a post stitch thread, let us know when you've started it :)


----------



## Craigswife

Maybe-baby, shanny has started a post stitch thread


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks hun, I'll have a look :)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hi, ladies! Had my scan today. ONE healthy baby! Everything looking great, measuring 8w6d (I'm supposed to be 9w so pretty spot on!) heart rate 165. Placenta is currently over my cervix, but hopefully it will move up over time. My cervix was measured - didn't see the exact length but it was over 3.5cm. Not sure how accurate that is as I had an abdominal ultrasound, but I'm not too worried.

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/BUTLER_SHELBY_6_zps777badf8.jpg


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats shelby, :happydance: for one baby ;)


----------



## TLM21

yay Shelby, so exciting! happy to read baby is doing well.


----------



## nat2

well girls, going for my next cervical length scan this afternoon (first one since i had the stitch).

I am absolutely petrified that it will have shortened or dilated or something will be wrong!! 

Also have my 20 week anomaly scan as well so a little nervous about that. Wish me luck! 

Good luck to everyone on here who has a stitch / having a stitch!

H&H 9 months to you xxx


----------



## nat2

So so pleased. Cervix 10 days after stitch is now measuring 33.5mm with no funnelling or dilation. It was 19 just before stitch!

LO was wriggling and kicking away also. Fingers crossed she stays in there until at least 35 weeks xx


----------



## FoxMommy

Yay. Great news Nat. I'm most likely getting my stitch tomorrow evening and I'm feeling very nervous about it! :(


----------



## nat2

FoxMommy said:


> Yay. Great news Nat. I'm most likely getting my stitch tomorrow evening and I'm feeling very nervous about it! :(

You will be fine. I was petrified too but its an extremely quick recovery and you dont feel a thing throughout the procedure if u have an epidural or spinal.

I'd go through it all again if it means keeping my LO safe and snug in there for as long as i can.

Please do let us know how u get on. Good luck and dont worry.


----------



## sharan

nat2 said:


> So so pleased. Cervix 10 days after stitch is now measuring 33.5mm with no funnelling or dilation. It was 19 just before stitch!
> 
> LO was wriggling and kicking away also. Fingers crossed she stays in there until at least 35 weeks xx

Wow Nat that's fantastic news. That's such an improvement. I'm glad your scan went well x

My next cervical scan isn't until I'm 24 weeks so I've got a while to wait. Although at my follow up a week after my stitch the scan showed my cervix shorten a very remote amount. It was 22.8mm pre stitch and 22.3mm post stitch. But I was told that is normal so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## sharan

FoxMommy said:


> Yay. Great news Nat. I'm most likely getting my stitch tomorrow evening and I'm feeling very nervous about it! :(

Pretty much what Nat said. For me also it was a was no brainer. I couldn't go with the wait and see method as soon as I found out I was shortening again. The procedure itself is relatively painless and there are a few restrictions afterwards. Like no baths or sex but it'll all be worth it if we manage to hold our beautiful babies in the end x


----------



## nat2

sharan said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> So so pleased. Cervix 10 days after stitch is now measuring 33.5mm with no funnelling or dilation. It was 19 just before stitch!
> 
> LO was wriggling and kicking away also. Fingers crossed she stays in there until at least 35 weeks xx
> 
> Wow Nat that's fantastic news. That's such an improvement. I'm glad your scan went well x
> 
> My next cervical scan isn't until I'm 24 weeks so I've got a while to wait. Although at my follow up a week after my stitch the scan showed my cervix shorten a very remote amount. It was 22.8mm pre stitch and 22.3mm post stitch. But I was told that is normal so I'm not worried about it.Click to expand...

How often do they monitor your cervix by scan sharan?

I thought every 2 weeks was over the top at first but it just shows how much it can shorten in 2 weeks as mine went from 30 to 19 in 2 weeks. Glad yours isn't shortening dramatically.

Fingers crossed ur next scan will be a good one xx


----------



## nat2

FoxMommy said:


> Yay. Great news Nat. I'm most likely getting my stitch tomorrow evening and I'm feeling very nervous about it! :(

Hope everything went well for you today Hun. Thinkin of u xxx


----------



## sharan

Mine were scheduled every fortnightly prior to the stitch. But the consultant who saw me prior to my stitch and post stitch stated that there is no need to for the cervical monitoring now and he's happy to see me at 24 weeks. He's told me any issues in the interim period then he'll see me at the clinic before then.


----------



## nat2

sharan said:


> Mine were scheduled every fortnightly prior to the stitch. But the consultant who saw me prior to my stitch and post stitch stated that there is no need to for the cervical monitoring now and he's happy to see me at 24 weeks. He's told me any issues in the interim period then he'll see me at the clinic before then.

that's good. Sounds like your consultant knows his/her stiff!  xx


----------



## FoxMommy

Mine got bumped so not today. More time to stress and cry.


----------



## sharan

FoxMommy said:


> Mine got bumped so not today. More time to stress and cry.

How many weeks are you? And what were the measurements of your last cervix scan?


----------



## FoxMommy

34mm but like 2 weeks ago and I'm almost 16 weeks now so it's getting less and less elective and no one seems to care. :(


----------



## sunnylove

34mm is a great length?


----------



## FoxMommy

Yes, but I've had previous issues. We know I shorten early, so sooner the better to place it. It's the most effective/least risky when placed in a long closed cervix.


----------



## sharan

I had mine put in at 17 weeks (16+6). They wouldn't do it earlier as they weren't wholly convinced that I had an IC. However from everything I read and from what I've been told by the surgeons at the time; up to 17 weeks is still good.

If you have history of shortening then insist on having stitch put in as a preventative.


----------



## sharan

Ladies this is a bit embarrassing and worrying.


I've been told no sex following the cerclage which I am abstaining from and have been since the moment I found out I was expecting. However I'm now waking up in the middle of the night due to orgasms that I'm having in my sleep. I've had them the last two nights and the one last night was particularly strong. I'm worried that they may have an adverse effect on my cervix but I just can't seem to avoid them.

I think I'm becoming even more of a nervous wreck the closer I get to 22 weeks as this was when I lost my son last year.


----------



## nat2

sharan said:


> Ladies this is a bit embarrassing and worrying.
> 
> 
> I've been told no sex following the cerclage which I am abstaining from and have been since the moment I found out I was expecting. However I'm now waking up in the middle of the night due to orgasms that I'm having in my sleep. I've had them the last two nights and the one last night was particularly strong. I'm worried that they may have an adverse effect on my cervix but I just can't seem to avoid them.
> 
> I think I'm becoming even more of a nervous wreck the closer I get to 22 weeks as this was when I lost my son last year.

i was told no sex for 4 weeks and have had orgasms in the night
asked consultant about it and she said it would be fine and not to worry. Assured me that it wouldn't have an adverse effect on my cervix at all xxx


----------



## sharan

I had my anomaly scan today and I mentioned my concerns to the sonographer. She checked my cervix albeit transabdominally however the funnelling that was there prior to the stitch and just after has gone. She couldn't measure the cervix accurately but even I could see that there was no funnelling. So that has renewed my hope again.


----------



## nat2

sharan said:


> I had my anomaly scan today and I mentioned my concerns to the sonographer. She checked my cervix albeit transabdominally however the funnelling that was there prior to the stitch and just after has gone. She couldn't measure the cervix accurately but even I could see that there was no funnelling. So that has renewed my hope again.

Congrats hun. the fact that the funnelling has gone is a great sign! 

xxx


----------



## appleleaf

Hi everyone,

I am new to this thread and would like to share my experiences with you all and gain some support and knowledge from your experiences.

I have been trying to conceive for the the past 3 years naturally and had 2 ectopic pregnancies and one missed abortion. Currently I am pregnant for the 4th time. This time through IVF and today I am 19 weeks 1 day pregnant.

On my 16 week scan , Dr told me my cervix was short and funneling and it measured 1.2cm and I have to perform a rescue cerclage in the same week. So I had a McDonalds cerclage done at 16w2d. I recovered well with mild spotting and pain for first two days.Last week I felt some clear liquid when I wiped and I didnt bother much as I thought it would be normal vaginal discharge. But yesterday I had my 19 week scan (first scan after the cerclage) and the technician asked me if I am leaking and this has put me very upset. She showed my baby and baby looked fine. But my questions regarding cervix length were unanswered. She said doctor will speak to me and she is not supposed to tell. When I called the doctors office they told the report will take 4-5 days and they will make a call if anything is abnormal. But I am very much worried as I dont know the scan results. I am suspecting any moisture found when I wipe as amniotic fluid and has become very paranoid from yesterday.

The ultrasound technician told me the water looks ok and baby looks ok but she was not very reassuring. Plus, I didnt get to know my baby's gender, she said its not visible. When my husband asked the same question, she said " Head is more important".:cry: Also, she didnt tell any other details about any improvement or change in cervix. I still doubt why she asked me if I am leaking. My mind is full of questions and I am very upset. Have any of you ever gone through anything similar to this?


----------



## FoxMommy

Yeah, I'm 16 weeks and my dr. Is pushing them for OR time, so hopefully soon. Are you allowed to go swimming with the stitch? Or have sex? Some say no others yes. I love taking my dd to the pool that would be hard for me...I also really miss sex!


----------



## sharan

I was told no to sex, baths and swimming. At least not until 36 weeks. But personally even if I wasn't told no I still would have refrained. I've also stopped exercising completely from the moment I got my positive which really got me down as I love going for runs and training.

Oh and sex...yes definitely missing that. I've got high libido anyway and even more so during pregnancy. This I'm finding the hardest. Poor hubby...he's having to suffer too as I don't trust myself to just 'helping' him.


----------



## FoxMommy

Lol. Yes poor hubby indeed. But at least they can take care of themselves... Pregnancy also ups my sex drive lol. Why no swimming/baths? Risk of infection? It makes me want to take her swimming every night until I get mine put in! Lol.


----------



## nat2

FoxMommy said:


> Lol. Yes poor hubby indeed. But at least they can take care of themselves... Pregnancy also ups my sex drive lol. Why no swimming/baths? Risk of infection? It makes me want to take her swimming every night until I get mine put in! Lol.

I asked my consultant if i could have baths / go swimming and she said not for the first few weeks whilst it heals but after that its fine to carry on and have a nice long hot soak and go swimming so i might start to take swimming up as my new form of exercise seeing as i cant really do much other vigorous exercise ;)


----------



## AP

appleleaf said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread and would like to share my experiences with you all and gain some support and knowledge from your experiences.
> 
> I have been trying to conceive for the the past 3 years naturally and had 2 ectopic pregnancies and one missed abortion. Currently I am pregnant for the 4th time. This time through IVF and today I am 19 weeks 1 day pregnant.
> 
> On my 16 week scan , Dr told me my cervix was short and funneling and it measured 1.2cm and I have to perform a rescue cerclage in the same week. So I had a McDonalds cerclage done at 16w2d. I recovered well with mild spotting and pain for first two days.Last week I felt some clear liquid when I wiped and I didnt bother much as I thought it would be normal vaginal discharge. But yesterday I had my 19 week scan (first scan after the cerclage) and the technician asked me if I am leaking and this has put me very upset. She showed my baby and baby looked fine. But my questions regarding cervix length were unanswered. She said doctor will speak to me and she is not supposed to tell. When I called the doctors office they told the report will take 4-5 days and they will make a call if anything is abnormal. But I am very much worried as I dont know the scan results. I am suspecting any moisture found when I wipe as amniotic fluid and has become very paranoid from yesterday.
> 
> The ultrasound technician told me the water looks ok and baby looks ok but she was not very reassuring. Plus, I didnt get to know my baby's gender, she said its not visible. When my husband asked the same question, she said " Head is more important".:cry: Also, she didnt tell any other details about any improvement or change in cervix. I still doubt why she asked me if I am leaking. My mind is full of questions and I am very upset. Have any of you ever gone through anything similar to this?

bumping for you, sorry your posted landed in our moderation queue. Hoping someone can help? Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone! I will try to make it a short introduction :) 

We have 2 older children 21 and 17 whom I had no problems with the pregnancy so this one has been a rollercoaster.

We had a loss earlier in this year but it wasnt due to IC. We got pregnant with twins via IVF and everything was going perfectly! I havent ever had a pregnancy symptom not even MS. I go in for ultrasounds every 2 weeks just because they are twins. When I went for my 16 week ultrasound at 15w5d I told my doctor that I felt pressure on my cervix like the babies were dropping for delivery. He took me straight in for the ultrasound and found that my cervix had shortened from 4.3cm to 2.3CM in the last 2 weeks. I also had funneling and the sac was in the funneling. I was sent straight to labor and delivery and put on IV's and placed in a reclining position for 24 hours.

The next day at 16w0d they took me to the OR for the cerclage. I spent 2 days in the hospital recovering. I have had bleeding what I equate to a light period. They checked me last night before releasing me from the hospital via ultrasound and said that it was much better and the babies looked great on the ultrasound.

I was told to go home to bed rest until Monday when I have another check post op to see how it is doing. They didn't measure the length before I left the hospital as they said their was swelling and we needed to let that go down.


So here I am! I have no idea what to expect from here. I dont know if they will let me return to work or normal activities. I am just so scared that I was so close to losing the babies!


----------



## sharan

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi Everyone! I will try to make it a short introduction :)
> 
> We have 2 older children 21 and 17 whom I had no problems with the pregnancy so this one has been a rollercoaster.
> 
> We had a loss earlier in this year but it wasnt due to IC. We got pregnant with twins via IVF and everything was going perfectly! I havent ever had a pregnancy symptom not even MS. I go in for ultrasounds every 2 weeks just because they are twins. When I went for my 16 week ultrasound at 15w5d I told my doctor that I felt pressure on my cervix like the babies were dropping for delivery. He took me straight in for the ultrasound and found that my cervix had shortened from 4.3cm to 2.3CM in the last 2 weeks. I also had funneling and the sac was in the funneling. I was sent straight to labor and delivery and put on IV's and placed in a reclining position for 24 hours.
> 
> The next day at 16w0d they took me to the OR for the cerclage. I spent 2 days in the hospital recovering. I have had bleeding what I equate to a light period. They checked me last night before releasing me from the hospital via ultrasound and said that it was much better and the babies looked great on the ultrasound.
> 
> I was told to go home to bed rest until Monday when I have another check post op to see how it is doing. They didn't measure the length before I left the hospital as they said their was swelling and we needed to let that go down.
> 
> 
> So here I am! I have no idea what to expect from here. I dont know if they will let me return to work or normal activities. I am just so scared that I was so close to losing the babies!

Hi Brandy, I very recently had a stitch put in when I was 16+6 weeks. I was being monitored fortnightly due to a loss last year when I was 22 weeks. It wasn't diagnosed as being IC but not ruled out either.

My lengths were 38.2mm at 13+5 weeks, 25mm at 15+5 weeks and 22.8mm with 10mm funnelling at 16+5 weeks. It was mainly due the last measurement that I had the cerclage inserted.

I also had some light bleeding which subsided the following day and I had some mild to uncomfortable backache and cramps. I was told to take it easy for a couple of weeks. However after speaking to my midwife and GP it's been decided that I'm signed off from work until I'm 28 weeks. Mainly due to the fact that I work shifts as a police officer although I'm not operational at the moment it can still be quite stressful. The rest appears to be working as at my last scan yesterday at 19 weeks it appears that the funnelling has closed.

I would recommend if you can to take time off from work for at least the duration that we are most at risk (16-28 weeks). In addition rest as much as you can preferably bed rest just so that majority of the pressure is taken off your cervix.

Good luck Hun and this thread is full of such helpful knowledgeable women. It's been a godsend for me xx


----------



## sharan

appleleaf said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread and would like to share my experiences with you all and gain some support and knowledge from your experiences.
> 
> I have been trying to conceive for the the past 3 years naturally and had 2 ectopic pregnancies and one missed abortion. Currently I am pregnant for the 4th time. This time through IVF and today I am 19 weeks 1 day pregnant.
> 
> On my 16 week scan , Dr told me my cervix was short and funneling and it measured 1.2cm and I have to perform a rescue cerclage in the same week. So I had a McDonalds cerclage done at 16w2d. I recovered well with mild spotting and pain for first two days.Last week I felt some clear liquid when I wiped and I didnt bother much as I thought it would be normal vaginal discharge. But yesterday I had my 19 week scan (first scan after the cerclage) and the technician asked me if I am leaking and this has put me very upset. She showed my baby and baby looked fine. But my questions regarding cervix length were unanswered. She said doctor will speak to me and she is not supposed to tell. When I called the doctors office they told the report will take 4-5 days and they will make a call if anything is abnormal. But I am very much worried as I dont know the scan results. I am suspecting any moisture found when I wipe as amniotic fluid and has become very paranoid from yesterday.
> 
> The ultrasound technician told me the water looks ok and baby looks ok but she was not very reassuring. Plus, I didnt get to know my baby's gender, she said its not visible. When my husband asked the same question, she said " Head is more important".:cry: Also, she didnt tell any other details about any improvement or change in cervix. I still doubt why she asked me if I am leaking. My mind is full of questions and I am very upset. Have any of you ever gone through anything similar to this?

Sorry Hun I've got no experience with the clear discharge. Hopefully one of the other ladies may be able to help. But I would suggest getting back into doctor stressing that you want to me seen or at least be given answers. Alternatively i don't know if you are able to call your labour ward and tell them you suspect you may be leaking amniotic fluid. They may call you in to check for you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I do have a question for those with the cerclage... I only had it placed 2 days ago but I keep getting these sharp twinges or spasms in the vagina which I am assuming is from the cervix... is this normal? If it is how long till it normally goes away? 

I do see the doctor Monday so I will ask him as well but it concerning but at this point everything is.


----------



## katyb1982

Those pains are totally normal hun. I was convinced my twins were kicking out the stitch as that's what it felt like. They didn't and arrived, as planned at 36w, less than a year after I lost their brothers at 24w.. it can work!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I remember going through the er cerclage experience. After giving birth at 29 and 25 wks, I started effacing at 15 wks with DD. My Dr put me on complete bedrest for the duration. I didn't listen so every time I was out doing something I wasn't supposed to, like shopping, I would get that tugging feeling down there and start cramping. The cerclage worked though and I lasted till my scheduled cesarean at 37wks 3 days. DD is 8 yrs old now. 

I just found out I am pregnant with #4 and am not looking forward to going through this post again.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Process again. Not post, smh


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me :flower:

So after the cerclage and hospital stay over this last week I saw the doctors today and did some REALLLY long scans lol. The good news is the cerclage looks "perfect" according to the doctors. The babies are back up high where they should be and my cervix is completely closed and over 3CM now which is what they need to sustain a twin pregnancy. The only good thing about this whole high risk pregnancy is getting weekly pics. Todays turned out ok but they only did a 2D next week they will do another 3D they said. The girls are measuring at 17W5D which is awesome that they are a little ahead of schedule. I hope they stay that way since the doctors think they might have to take the cerclage out around week 34 and they would come right after that.

Heres my girls.. Nameless right now as hubby is so indecisive on names lol

Oh forgot to mention... I get to return to my daily activities and work for now but will be checked for issues. It's full bedrest at first sign of anything going wrong. I also have to start progesterone injections again just to be safe.
 



Attached Files:







baby A 17W.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 0









Baby B 17W.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## FoxMommy

Getting my stitch tomorrow! Finally, hopefully my cervix is still long and it will be quick and easy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

FoxMommy said:


> Getting my stitch tomorrow! Finally, hopefully my cervix is still long and it will be quick and easy!

FX for a quick and easy procedure and recovery :)


----------



## Lawyer chick

Anyone have a TAC it's an internal stitch.


----------



## mybabyluv3

FoxMommy said:


> Getting my stitch tomorrow! Finally, hopefully my cervix is still long and it will be quick and easy!

Hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow.


----------



## sunnylove

Lawyer chick said:


> Anyone have a TAC it's an internal stitch.

I just came onto this thread to ask this exact question. I'm sure I've asked it before, too and am not sure anyone on here has gotten the transabdominal cerclage, but I am absolutely considering it for my next pregnancy.


----------



## baby_maybe

One of the ladies here had a TAC, I think it was agiboma??


----------



## Lawyer chick

baby_maybe said:


> One of the ladies here had a TAC, I think it was agiboma??

Yes agiboma did. 

I have it mine was placed in march of this year not pregnant yet..hopefully before end of year or maybe 2014.


----------



## sharan

Hi ladies how is everyone doing? FoxMommy did you get your stitch Hun? Hope you're recovering well.

Brandy I'm glad your scan went well and all is looking well with your cervix. Your girls look adorable xx

I've reached my 20 week milestone today; only another 16 weeks until my stitch removal! My next milestone is 22 weeks but this is the one I'm dreading the most. I lost my son last year at 22 weeks. I'm worried as my cervix opened up silently and I was totally oblivious to it until I started bleeding by which point it was too late. So I just hope I get to 22 weeks trouble free.


----------



## ~Brandy~

sharan said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone doing? FoxMommy did you get your stitch Hun? Hope you're recovering well.
> 
> Brandy I'm glad your scan went well and all is looking well with your cervix. Your girls look adorable xx
> 
> I've reached my 20 week milestone today; only another 16 weeks until my stitch removal! My next milestone is 22 weeks but this is the one I'm dreading the most. I lost my son last year at 22 weeks. I'm worried as my cervix opened up silently and I was totally oblivious to it until I started bleeding by which point it was too late. So I just hope I get to 22 weeks trouble free.

I will be thinking of you! I am sure that you will do just fine :) They are talking about removing mine at 34 weeks. I think because I am pregnant with twins they dont want me going into labor with it in place.


----------



## sunnylove

sharan said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone doing? FoxMommy did you get your stitch Hun? Hope you're recovering well.
> 
> Brandy I'm glad your scan went well and all is looking well with your cervix. Your girls look adorable xx
> 
> I've reached my 20 week milestone today; only another 16 weeks until my stitch removal! My next milestone is 22 weeks but this is the one I'm dreading the most. I lost my son last year at 22 weeks. I'm worried as my cervix opened up silently and I was totally oblivious to it until I started bleeding by which point it was too late. So I just hope I get to 22 weeks trouble free.

There was a woman in my area who recently at TRIPLETS at 22+6. Two of them did not survive (one died a couple hours after birth, and one died two months later in NICU) but the survivor is home and doing well. I couldn't believe when I read that because I had NO idea babies could survive at 22 weeks. Now obviously 22+6 is a lot different than 22+1! But still... especially triplets!!! They were all only about 1lb.


----------



## stephb1981

Hi Ladies,

20 weeks for me to Sharan! Well 20+1 now:thumbup: Internet hasnt been on so ive had to just nosey on my very old slow phone lol. Glad your still hanging in there. Its always a worry reaching a milestone. My 17 week milestone was nervewracking, but 23+6 is gonna be the big one for me. Pls waters stay where you are. I had my anomoly scan yesterday and everything looks fine. Bubs is on the large side which is good as Jake was measuring nearly a week smaller at his anomoly scan, they think that the infection i had was already taking effect. Bubs is another boy to so we have decided his name will be Hunter Jakob Jones. OH is more worried than me but i think he will start to relax a bit after 24 weeks. I go for a growth scan at 24 weeks and then another at 28 weeks. They say its just a precaution that everything is going smoothly and Hunter is doing well. They also said they wont give me precautionary steroids this time tho. They will obv give me the steroids if i go into labour or my waters break but if they break they will jus whip him out via c section as they cant wait for any results to come back from swabs, it would be to late going off my history. Just stay where you are tho waters pls!!! and stay away nasty infections!!! 

Brandy thats great news! Well done you! and beautiful pics!

Has anybody heard from Nat? Wonder how she is doing?

Also i am wondering what to do about my hospital bag! I obviously dont wanna pack it to early but i wanna be ready incase. I wonder whether it will be a good idea to pack my things soon and just add baby things as the weeks go on. Like at 24 weeks start by adding what i would need for a prem baby and gradually change the things or would that just be chancing fate? I just dont wanna be unprepared for a mad dash to the hospital? What are you guys doing? xxx


----------



## stephb1981

sharan said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone doing? FoxMommy did you get your stitch Hun? Hope you're recovering well.
> 
> Brandy I'm glad your scan went well and all is looking well with your cervix. Your girls look adorable xx
> 
> I've reached my 20 week milestone today; only another 16 weeks until my stitch removal! My next milestone is 22 weeks but this is the one I'm dreading the most. I lost my son last year at 22 weeks. I'm worried as my cervix opened up silently and I was totally oblivious to it until I started bleeding by which point it was too late. So I just hope I get to 22 weeks trouble free.

I wouldn't worry about your cervix opening silently with the stitch in place hun as if it did try to it would have to rip through your cervix which you would defo feel and you would be bleeding. Another positive with the stitch if anything tried to happen you would feel it! x


----------



## stephb1981

sunnylove said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how is everyone doing? FoxMommy did you get your stitch Hun? Hope you're recovering well.
> 
> Brandy I'm glad your scan went well and all is looking well with your cervix. Your girls look adorable xx
> 
> I've reached my 20 week milestone today; only another 16 weeks until my stitch removal! My next milestone is 22 weeks but this is the one I'm dreading the most. I lost my son last year at 22 weeks. I'm worried as my cervix opened up silently and I was totally oblivious to it until I started bleeding by which point it was too late. So I just hope I get to 22 weeks trouble free.
> 
> There was a woman in my area who recently at TRIPLETS at 22+6. Two of them did not survive (one died a couple hours after birth, and one died two months later in NICU) but the survivor is home and doing well. I couldn't believe when I read that because I had NO idea babies could survive at 22 weeks. Now obviously 22+6 is a lot different than 22+1! But still... especially triplets!!! They were all only about 1lb.Click to expand...

When my waters broke the nicu specialist said to me that around 23 weeks gestation the stats are that a third will not survive, a third will have no complications and a third will survive but with some degree of disability. Not sure how true this is but he wouldnt have said it i dont think if it wasnt. He also said that the difference between a bby being born at 23+6 and a bby born at 24 weeks is massive even tho its only 1 day!!


----------



## nat2

stephb1981 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 20 weeks for me to Sharan! Well 20+1 now:thumbup: Internet hasnt been on so ive had to just nosey on my very old slow phone lol. Glad your still hanging in there. Its always a worry reaching a milestone. My 17 week milestone was nervewracking, but 23+6 is gonna be the big one for me. Pls waters stay where you are. I had my anomoly scan yesterday and everything looks fine. Bubs is on the large side which is good as Jake was measuring nearly a week smaller at his anomoly scan, they think that the infection i had was already taking effect. Bubs is another boy to so we have decided his name will be Hunter Jakob Jones. OH is more worried than me but i think he will start to relax a bit after 24 weeks. I go for a growth scan at 24 weeks and then another at 28 weeks. They say its just a precaution that everything is going smoothly and Hunter is doing well. They also said they wont give me precautionary steroids this time tho. They will obv give me the steroids if i go into labour or my waters break but if they break they will jus whip him out via c section as they cant wait for any results to come back from swabs, it would be to late going off my history. Just stay where you are tho waters pls!!! and stay away nasty infections!!!
> 
> Brandy thats great news! Well done you! and beautiful pics!
> 
> Has anybody heard from Nat? Wonder how she is doing?
> 
> Also i am wondering what to do about my hospital bag! I obviously dont wanna pack it to early but i wanna be ready incase. I wonder whether it will be a good idea to pack my things soon and just add baby things as the weeks go on. Like at 24 weeks start by adding what i would need for a prem baby and gradually change the things or would that just be chancing fate? I just dont wanna be unprepared for a mad dash to the hospital? What are you guys doing? xxx

Hello ladies..... glad to hear your all doing so well!

I'm now at 22+2. Stitch went in at 19+2 so 3 weeks along and doing good. Every 2 weeks is my milestone as i go for a cervcal growth scan every 2 weeks so next scan is Tuesday 29 Oct which i will be 22+6.

My last scan just 10 days after the stitch my cervix went from 19mm to 33.5mm so there was a massive leap.... just hoping and praying that its not shortened or anything and has stayed as is or grown even more!!!

My stitch is due out about 35 weeks apparently which im absolutely dreading as its only 12 weeks away but apparently as i had a modified mcdonalds stitch it can be taken out in the labour ward without epidural or anything and is very quick and painless (i hope).

Good luck to anyone having a stitch soon and H+H 9months to you all who have stitches and fingers crossed our LOs stay put for a lot lot longer.

xxxxx


----------



## nat2

Hope one of you ladies can shed some light on this.... i had my stitch at 19+2 and am now 22+5.

LO sometimes kicks quite low and can be felt in my lower abdomen however this morning i have woken up and keep getting twinges (just like little kicks) but i can feel them in my cervix / lady bits! (sorry tmi!)

Do you think this is LO just trying to kick the hell out of me or should i be worried..?

Dont want her to try and kick her way through the stitch! Do you think it will affect the stitch / cause any damage or bring on preterm labour?


xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nat- I am not sure if it&#8217;s the same thing I was feeling but it was like quick twinges/shocks that was shooting through my vaginal area and cervix for a few days&#8230; it finally subsided. I talked to the doctors about it and they said it was normal. It wouldn&#8217;t hurt to ask yours though.


----------



## nat2

~Brandy~ said:


> Nat- I am not sure if its the same thing I was feeling but it was like quick twinges/shocks that was shooting through my vaginal area and cervix for a few days it finally subsided. I talked to the doctors about it and they said it was normal. It wouldnt hurt to ask yours though.

Hi Brandy,

Yeah i had those when i very first had my stitch put in and and had them for a few days but stitch has been in nearly 4 weeks now and have only just started feeling these twinges again today. they have stopped now though.... i've got a feeling it's little miss as last scan she had her head pressing right on my cervix and her feet stuck in my ribs!!

They joys eh?! :thumbup:


----------



## sharan

nat2 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Nat- I am not sure if its the same thing I was feeling but it was like quick twinges/shocks that was shooting through my vaginal area and cervix for a few days it finally subsided. I talked to the doctors about it and they said it was normal. It wouldnt hurt to ask yours though.
> 
> Hi Brandy,
> 
> Yeah i had those when i very first had my stitch put in and and had them for a few days but stitch has been in nearly 4 weeks now and have only just started feeling these twinges again today. they have stopped now though.... i've got a feeling it's little miss as last scan she had her head pressing right on my cervix and her feet stuck in my ribs!!
> 
> They joys eh?! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi Nat I've been getting that in the last few days too. It's also coincided with when I've started feeling my little one. So I'm guessing it's him kicking at my cervix area. 

From what I've googled it does appear to be normal and isn't any cause for concern. My prem prevention clinic is on tomorrow so I was going to call in hoping to speak to one of the doctors just to clarify.


----------



## nat2

sharan said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Nat- I am not sure if its the same thing I was feeling but it was like quick twinges/shocks that was shooting through my vaginal area and cervix for a few days it finally subsided. I talked to the doctors about it and they said it was normal. It wouldnt hurt to ask yours though.
> 
> Hi Brandy,
> 
> Yeah i had those when i very first had my stitch put in and and had them for a few days but stitch has been in nearly 4 weeks now and have only just started feeling these twinges again today. they have stopped now though.... i've got a feeling it's little miss as last scan she had her head pressing right on my cervix and her feet stuck in my ribs!!
> 
> They joys eh?! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Nat I've been getting that in the last few days too. It's also coincided with when I've started feeling my little one. So I'm guessing it's him kicking at my cervix area.
> 
> From what I've googled it does appear to be normal and isn't any cause for concern. My prem prevention clinic is on tomorrow so I was going to call in hoping to speak to one of the doctors just to clarify.Click to expand...

LEt me know what they say hun. I've got a scan today so will check cervical length and also check little miss again! Hopefully stitch and cervix will still look good! *fingers crossed* xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Was anyone put on progesterone injections after their cerclage and did it seem to help with the texture atleast of the cervix?


----------



## sharan

Unfortunately I wasn't able to speak to one of the doctors however the midwife I did speak to reassured me that it is normal. She went on to say that we are more in tune with our body more so than the average pregnant lady so will notice even the smallest of twinges. She did invite me in to get checked by I said I'll leave it as other than the kicks in the cervix area I've not had anything else that concerns me.

I hope your scan went well today Nat xx

Brandy I've been put on progesterone but the pessaries. It seems to be common practice to have the injections in the US. I'd been taking the pessaries since 12 weeks so pre-cerclage. In my case the cervix shorten regardless but I've been told to continue taking it until 34 weeks.


----------



## sunnylove

I took the progesterone vaginal suppositories for about 4 weeks before I got put on the progesterone shots. My situation just got worse so I cannot attest to the progesterone working for me or not. But I kind of felt like the suppositories helped some, and the shots didn't help at all? But that could be because I was much further along once I got put on the shots, and that's when things just got worse.

My doctor told me that if you're feeling pains that would alarm you if you were _not_ pregnant, to come in. But otherwise to not worry about pains and twinges unless you are experiencing a lot of pain.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update- I had my 18W scan today and the babies looked fantastic!! They are ahead of schedule by 6 days and both babies are measuring the same which is fantastic news... Even better news my cerclage looked perfect and the cervix was fully closed... we couldnt be happier right now. We are taking it 2 weeks at a time. They rescan the cervix every 2 weeks and as long as we dont find any funneling I am fine they said and can carry on normal activities.


----------



## sharan

~Brandy~ said:


> Update- I had my 18W scan today and the babies looked fantastic!! They are ahead of schedule by 6 days and both babies are measuring the same which is fantastic news... Even better news my cerclage looked perfect and the cervix was fully closed... we couldnt be happier right now. We are taking it 2 weeks at a time. They rescan the cervix every 2 weeks and as long as we dont find any funneling I am fine they said and can carry on normal activities.

Awww...Brandy that's fantastic news. I'm well happy for you and glad all is going well.

Ladies we can do it. We can get to term to meet our beautiful babies xx


----------



## nat2

sharan said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't able to speak to one of the doctors however the midwife I did speak to reassured me that it is normal. She went on to say that we are more in tune with our body more so than the average pregnant lady so will notice even the smallest of twinges. She did invite me in to get checked by I said I'll leave it as other than the kicks in the cervix area I've not had anything else that concerns me.
> 
> I hope your scan went well today Nat xx
> 
> Brandy I've been put on progesterone but the pessaries. It seems to be common practice to have the injections in the US. I'd been taking the pessaries since 12 weeks so pre-cerclage. In my case the cervix shorten regardless but I've been told to continue taking it until 34 weeks.


Scan went really well thanks. Cervix was closed and looked perfect. It had grown from 33.5mm to 36mm which is great seeing as i had the stitch put in only 4 weeks ago at 19mm!

We can definitely all make it to term! Think positive! The stitch is a wonderful thing! :happydance:


----------



## honeyprayer

Hi ladies. Can I join?

We had our 20w scan on Monday and found out were team pink! Baby girl looked perfect and beautiful however the ultrasound technician said my cervix was short so she wanted to show the images to the radiologist. The dr decided to call my ob who sent me home on strict bed rest and prescribed prometrium (progesterone). My ob also referred me to the high risk assessment unit at a different hospital so I'm waiting for them to call with my appointment. To say I'm terrified is an understatement :(


----------



## nat2

honeyprayer said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join?
> 
> We had our 20w scan on Monday and found out were team pink! Baby girl looked perfect and beautiful however the ultrasound technician said my cervix was short so she wanted to show the images to the radiologist. The dr decided to call my ob who sent me home on strict bed rest and prescribed prometrium (progesterone). My ob also referred me to the high risk assessment unit at a different hospital so I'm waiting for them to call with my appointment. To say I'm terrified is an understatement :(


Hey Honeyprayer,

I'm sure all the girls will join me in saying welcome to the club! Congrats on your pregnancy and your little girl! 

Dont let the cervix length spoil your enjoyment of your little one and being pregnant.

In one of my last posts i said that the stitch is a wonderful thing and has fantastic outcomes and ladies with short cervix's do go on to full term to deliver beautiful healthy babies!

Please read back and have a look at some of the wonderful stories women have shared on this thread.

xxxx


----------



## sharan

honeyprayer said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join?
> 
> We had our 20w scan on Monday and found out were team pink! Baby girl looked perfect and beautiful however the ultrasound technician said my cervix was short so she wanted to show the images to the radiologist. The dr decided to call my ob who sent me home on strict bed rest and prescribed prometrium (progesterone). My ob also referred me to the high risk assessment unit at a different hospital so I'm waiting for them to call with my appointment. To say I'm terrified is an understatement :(

I second what Nat has already said. If you can try and get the cerclage/stitch put in. It has pretty much worked wonders for a lot of women.

Hearing that your cervix has shortened is scary but thankfully something can be done to try and remedy that. This thread is such a source of knowledge and the ladies on here are wonderful xx


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks ladies. 

Still waiting to hear from the high risk unit. So far no one has mentioned a stitch for me, only bed rest and the progesterone. :(

I've been waiting since Monday to be called and nothing. I called my ob's office yesterday and the nurse said that everything was faxed over on Monday. She told me that if I don't hear from them by tomorrow, to call back and she'll figure out what's taking so long. 

I'm staying in bed and trying to move as little as possible :/ bed rest is difficult :(


----------



## Chase

Hi all, I am not new to this thread but haven't been here for a long time. 
Brief history: I lost twin girls to cervical incompetence and had an emergency stitch (which shouldn't have been placed) that ripped through my cervix causing scarring.

My next pregnancy I had a stitch electively but sadly my daughter was stillborn. At that point they removed my stitch and induced me, so I had her vaginally after 3 days of induction.

In my next pregnancy I had another elective stitch which was removed at 36+6 and after an aggressive sweep I went into labour. Dilation didn't happen quickly but I got to 6cm before I had to have a section (due to the cord being round his neck, nothing to do with the stitch).

I am now 36+4 and have just had another successful stitch removed. I am hoping for a vbac, but am worried with all the scar tissue from my 4 stitches this will not be possible. When they removed it yesterday they said my cervix was still long but I was about 1cm dilated. 


Can I ask has anyone got scarring/had multiple stitches and gone on to have successful vaginal births? Or have any of you had problems delivering due to scarring? 

I hope no one minds me asking? Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome Honey :)


----------



## millieboo1111

Hi ladies, I apologize for not posting for a while but as you can imagine I've had my extremely grateful hands full with my beautiful boy has just turned 1 year.

Raphael was born after a successful emergency stitch and bed rest for 5 months!! He was induced 10 days after due date :) 

I have just found out I am expecting number 2 :) eek!! It really is bittersweet but I have a good feeling that if they put the stitch in early it will be a lot smoother this time.

I have my first antenatal appointment on Tuesday so we will set a plan hopefully. 

I've not long gone back to work either so I'm really anxious about telling them :/

Welcome honeyprayer and Chase so sorry for your loss but congratulations on your pregnancy. I really hope you are able to have VBAC!! Unfortunately I can't help you on your question about scarring but I know someone on here will be able too.

Xx


----------



## sunnylove

I have a question for all your ladies. My mother-in-law swears up and down that she had incompetent cervix with her sons. At first she called it incompetent uterus, which I looked up and could not find any reference to whatsoever. She used to be an OB nurse, so I assumed she knew what she was talking about. She did have cerclages put in with both sons, but she told me that cervical length was never an issue for her, and that her cervical length was always long... Don't you have to have a short cervix in order to have IC? Thoughts?


----------



## baby_maybe

I suppose if you had incompetent cervix brought on by bicornate uterus for example, your cervix might not be short. Not sure but could be possible?!!?


----------



## 4everhopefull

Hello ladies, I have not been on this site for a long long time as I never thought I would actually be here :). I have had lots of early miscarriages and I lost my precious little girl in 2009 at 21 week's due to funnelling ect. well fast forward to now and I am 28+1 with a shredocar (sorry about spelling) at 15 weeks and am on complete bed rest, I have clung onto this thread, and re read it over again as I find you al so inspirational, much love 4ever x


----------



## Bec C

4everhopefull said:


> Hello ladies, I have not been on this site for a long long time as I never thought I would actually be here :). I have had lots of early miscarriages and I lost my precious little girl in 2009 at 21 week's due to funnelling ect. well fast forward to now and I am 28+1 with a shredocar (sorry about spelling) at 15 weeks and am on complete bed rest, I have clung onto this thread, and re read it over again as I find you al so inspirational, much love 4ever x

Hi your story is so similar to mine. I lost my daughter at 21 weeks in 2011, I am pregnant again and had a mc donald stitch put in at 21 weeks this time, I am now 28.3 weeks. On bed rest, bored but delighted to still be going.

All the best to you xx


----------



## 4everhopefull

Bec, we are literally hours apart :happydance:
thank's for your reply, you keep cooking :thumbup:
how are you finding thing's?. Are you having cv length checks? My dr is refusing to even look, He says I would be in a mental health unit if I funnel to the stitch, and most of us do as that's what the stitch is for. Are the day's dragging for you as much as me? I'm sorry for your loss sweetheart


----------



## honeyprayer

I meet with the high risk unit/MFM tomorrow for the first time. Last Monday at my 20 week scan my cervix was only 1.5cm :cry: but I've lasted the week on bed rest and progesterone so I'm taking this as a small victory. 

I have an ultrasound first and then I meet with the doctor. Do you think they'll recommend a cerclage for me or am I too late? I'm really scared that they will want to admit me to the hospital and I really don't want that! Every time I think of going to my appt tomorrow, I feel nauseated. I'm so scared! :cry:


----------



## 4everhopefull

Hi Honey, I don't believe it's too late for a stitch, I've seen them put in as late as 23 ect week's. From reading this thread I've seen ladies doing what you are I.e strict bed rest, progesterone go on for many week's yet. If I were you I'd push for the stitch tomorrow and be my own advocate darling, I hope this help's as I'm by no means very experienced in the stitch as this is my first and I'm flying by the seat of my pant's as I'm having no monitoring of the stitch what soever I'm just being monitored for IUGR x


----------



## ShelbyLC

Cut off for cerclages tends to be 24 weeks in most places. After that, messing with the cervix is more dangerous than leaving it alone, due to the possibility of preterm labor.


----------



## sunnylove

honeyprayer said:


> I meet with the high risk unit/MFM tomorrow for the first time. Last Monday at my 20 week scan my cervix was only 1.5cm :cry: but I've lasted the week on bed rest and progesterone so I'm taking this as a small victory.
> 
> I have an ultrasound first and then I meet with the doctor. Do you think they'll recommend a cerclage for me or am I too late? I'm really scared that they will want to admit me to the hospital and I really don't want that! Every time I think of going to my appt tomorrow, I feel nauseated. I'm so scared! :cry:

At 19 weeks my cervix measured .9cm so I know how you feel! I got the cerclage put in at 19+1 so it's not too late for you to get one, and I strongly recommend you do! I believe the cerclage was the only thing that kept my baby in! My LO was born premature, but he is absolutely perfect now!


----------



## ~Brandy~

My specialist told me that he does them right up to 23 weeks without issue.. I would really push for it.


----------



## Meenu

Hi ! I am Meenu.I had two Mc. First in 20 weeks and second in 26 weeks.I gave birth to my daughter,she lived for 40 days but we could not save her.it was a big loss.after 3 years I m pregnant again.I had a cerclage at 17 week.I m 20 weeks pregnant now.I am on bed rest .I get up only to use washroom.please advice me what should I do to save my baby. I m posting first time and need your support.


----------



## sharan

Meenu said:


> Hi ! I am Meenu.I had two Mc. First in 20 weeks and second in 26 weeks.I gave birth to my daughter,she lived for 40 days but we could not save her.it was a big loss.after 3 years I m pregnant again.I had a cerclage at 17 week.I m 20 weeks pregnant now.I am on bed rest .I get up only to use washroom.please advice me what should I do to save my baby. I m posting first time and need your support.

Hi Meenu, first of all I'm so sorry about your previous losses. 

In regards to this pregnancies the fact you have a cerclage in place is a positive thing. I too had my cerclage inserted at 17 weeks and I'm just short of 22 weeks. I had mine put in after my cervix shortened and started funnelling.

Even though my consultant only told me to bed rest for a couple of weeks following my cerclage; I've spoken to my GP and he has signed me off until I'm 28 weeks. I've read a lot of positive stories where women have made it to term or near enough on just bed rest alone.

In addition to the above two I'm also on progesterone too. It's suppose to help the uterus to relax. I'm not sure if it's helped me but I'm happy to continue taking it as I'm not having any negatives effects from it.

Above all try not to stress out too much and just think positively. I know it's easier said than done. I too lost last my son last year when I was 22 weeks. So these couple of days in particular are my major milestone. I'm hoping I can relax after I pass them.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am sorry for your previous losses Meenu :( 

I am 19W and had my cerclage places at 15w6d due to shortening and funneling of the cervix. I also am on progesterone injections.

I am hoping and praying every day that it holds it's scary :( I see the doctor weekly for a cervix check so hopefully if its not holding we will know and go on immediate bed rest.


----------



## Bec C

4everhopefull said:


> Bec, we are literally hours apart :happydance:
> thank's for your reply, you keep cooking :thumbup:
> how are you finding thing's?. Are you having cv length checks? My dr is refusing to even look, He says I would be in a mental health unit if I funnel to the stitch, and most of us do as that's what the stitch is for. Are the day's dragging for you as much as me? I'm sorry for your loss sweetheart

Hi :flower:

I am coping ok actually, I thought I'd be way more bored, but I try to keep a routine going, like saying I'll read for an hour then I'll watch this or that on tv, then I will phone my dad or something like that, I get lots of visitors. Some days I get fed up but other days I'm ok. I'd rather be bored than be running up and down the hospital. I lost my mum when I was 10 weeks pregnant in July so this pregnancy has been unbelievably hard emotionally.

I have an amazing consultant I trust her 100% she hasn't given me any cl scans since my stitch. I'm just on bed rest with progesterone pessaries at night. I think sometimes my cervix shortens to the stitch as I can feel it pulling some days, and then other days it feels completely normal. I a scared about having it out though, I've heard it can hurt :cry: I hate internals so I'm dreading it. I'm glad I don't have scans I think I'm best off not knowing lol

Some days/weeks go quick and others drag, I've got into birds of a feather and have been watching that, although I probably shouldn't as it makes me laugh far too much for someone with a stitch lol I live to see fridays to see my next week, I'm 29 weeks tomorrow. I'm just wishing the weeks to go quick I won't rest until this baby is in my arms, I freak out over everything, the more I google the more I stress. Google is not good lol

Do you have other children? I have 2 they are being so good and understanding.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone! I had my 2nd scan since having my cerclage placed .. it's been about 4 weeks since having it put in and everything looked great :) I am so thankful! I am measuring about 3.3 and completely closed.

Fingers and tossed crossed the scans continue to go this well.

Hope everyone is doing good :)


----------



## sharan

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi Everyone! I had my 2nd scan since having my cerclage placed .. it's been about 4 weeks since having it put in and everything looked great :) I am so thankful! I am measuring about 3.3 and completely closed.
> 
> Fingers and tossed crossed the scans continue to go this well.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good :)

Awww...Brandy that's fabulous news x

I haven't been rescanned and won't be seen by the consultant until 24 weeks but I am hopefully. I passed my major milestone yesterday of 22 weeks. So I'm feeling a lot more relaxed now.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hey ladies. It's so good to see those of you that are new are doing so well. I hope things continue to move smoothly for the rest of your pregnancies. :thumbup:


I'm 13 weeks now. Had a visit with my OB yesterday and had a quick look at baby on a handheld ultrasound machine. S/he looks great and was squirming around and looking happy. S/he has quite long legs, like his/her sisters and Mommy :cloud9:

I have a TVUS scheduled for November 27, when I'll be 15+5 weeks, to have a look at my cervix. We haven't checked it so far during this pregnancy (except during an abdominal ultrasound at 9 weeks, but I don't count that as accurate). I'm hoping things will look normal.

My OB has recommended that I transfer from her care to the care of a midwife, since I want a low-intervention, unmedicated VBAC. The hospital my OB is assosciated with will not perform VBACs unless you're tied to a bed and constantly monitored, and those of you that followed my last pregnancy will know that's not how I roll.

Anyway, I'll update in a few weeks. Hopefully we'll be able to find out if we're having a boy or a girl ans I can announce that too :thumbup:


----------



## honeyprayer

I got my cerclage yesterday and all went well. Did most of you ladies return to work afterwards or did you stay on bedrest?


----------



## mills80

Hi everyone,

I Had posted this in a new thread but thought u would put it here as well.

I am 24 weeks pg with baby no.2. Have a cervical stitch placed at 13 weeks due to previous loss. I then carried my son to full term in my last preg with the stitch.

Had a scan the other day and found that my cervix is funneling. It's .7 mm above the stitch and 2.6 cm below it. The sonographer suggested tht I start steroid injections as she thinks tht I will go into labour in the

next few weeks.

However I spoke to my OB yestdy and he says the measurements don't mean anythg. I also have gestational diabetes so hving steroids means tht I will hav to be admitted to hosp to be put on an insulin drip as steroids make body sugars go haywire. He s also said that the steroids wear off in 2 weeks so if I don't deliver by then, I would hav to hav thm again if I hav to deliver after tht

.I don't know; 2 diff opinions and I am confused about wht to do now. I do want ths baby to cum at term but giv it every fighting chance if it cums early.

Anyone else going thru/ been thru ths situation?

I have also NOT been advised bed rest.

Thanks for reading


----------



## ShelbyLC

Mills, welcome to the thread. The sonographer had no right to offer advice. She is not a doctor and really isn't even allowed to talk to you about your problems.

Your measurements really aren't that bad. You have a nice amount of cervix below the stitch. The funneling isn't great, but it's fairly common. I am a big fan of steroids but with yiur GD and possible complications, of course you have good reason to be nervous. I personally would say give it a week, have your cervix measured again, and go from there.

Are you having any pressure? Contractions? Pain? Discomfort? The length you have doesn't mean labor is imminent. You could still carry to term like this.


----------



## ShelbyLC

honeyprayer said:


> I got my cerclage yesterday and all went well. Did most of you ladies return to work afterwards or did you stay on bedrest?

What was your cervix measuring when your stitch was put in? With elective stitches, put in before any major changes, most women go on bedrest for about a week while their body recovers from the procedure, and then return to work if they have an easy, off-your-feet job. Withiemergency stitches, placed after changes have occured, it depends on how short your cervix is and what your doctor says. Most women end up on at least modified bed rest.


----------



## honeyprayer

Mine was 1.5cm before the surgery and funneling. I'm 21 weeks


----------



## sunnylove

honeyprayer said:


> Mine was 1.5cm before the surgery and funneling. I'm 21 weeks

In America, you would definitely be put on full bed rest. But I know some doctors don't prescribe best rest because there is no proof that it actually works, so I honestly think you're fine either way. Take it easy though.


Mills, 2.6cm at 24 weeks is a fine length. :thumb up: You're not even short enough to technically be diagnosed with cervical incompetency. I'd say you're doing well and not to worry! Especially since you carried your last pregnancy to term on the stitch!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mills80 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I Had posted this in a new thread but thought u would put it here as well.
> 
> I am 24 weeks pg with baby no.2. Have a cervical stitch placed at 13 weeks due to previous loss. I then carried my son to full term in my last preg with the stitch.
> 
> Had a scan the other day and found that my cervix is funneling. It's .7 mm above the stitch and 2.6 cm below it. The sonographer suggested tht I start steroid injections as she thinks tht I will go into labour in the
> 
> next few weeks.
> 
> However I spoke to my OB yestdy and he says the measurements don't mean anythg. I also have gestational diabetes so hving steroids means tht I will hav to be admitted to hosp to be put on an insulin drip as steroids make body sugars go haywire. He s also said that the steroids wear off in 2 weeks so if I don't deliver by then, I would hav to hav thm again if I hav to deliver after tht
> 
> .I don't know; 2 diff opinions and I am confused about wht to do now. I do want ths baby to cum at term but giv it every fighting chance if it cums early.
> 
> Anyone else going thru/ been thru ths situation?
> 
> I have also NOT been advised bed rest.
> 
> Thanks for reading

I agree with Shelby they shouldnt have said anything or advised you of anything!

I would take it easy and then have it rescanned and talk to your doctor not the tech :) I think you should be fine.


----------



## ~Brandy~

honeyprayer said:


> I got my cerclage yesterday and all went well. Did most of you ladies return to work afterwards or did you stay on bedrest?

I took 4 days off work just because I could after I was released from the hospital but returned to work after that. I have been working 3 weeks since the stitch and were currently doing just fine.

I do have an office job though.


----------



## 4everhopefull

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to share my big new's with you all, I'm 29 week's today :) I've never been this pregnant :flower:.
the 24/7 bed rest and hospital stocking's are so worth it :thumbup:.
I'm actually going to collect my bounty mum to be pack today such a big thing in this house :). I did fail my gtt on wednesday so more tests next week :cry:.Sorry to ramble I just wanted to share 
sending the biggest hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## mills80

Thank you for your replies ladies, it seems its a new procedure tht the dept is following now; giving anyone with a funneling cervix steroids at 24/25 weeks. 
I am not so sure about tht logic tho, like my OB said there's not enough evidence to start steroids so early esp since I am not contracting or in pain etc.

Having said tht, with my last preg my cervix remained closed till term so ths is a new situation for me. Don't kno y its funneling ths time. I am just praying tht the stitch will hold till 28 weeks at least.

It's so hard to relax esp with my little boy. I hav been doing very little since the scan even tho thy hav not restricted me to bed rest.

It's nice to hear encouraging words here, thank you everyone.

Mills


----------



## sunnylove

Mills, if you have significant funneling, I'd say the steroids are a good option. I understand they can be more complicated in your situation, BUT you absolutely do not have to have contractions or be in pain to have a preemie. That's what true incompetent cervix is. Your cervix funnels, shortens and/or dilates without any contractions or labor pain. I never went into labor, and I was monitored for contractions everyday for 3 weeks straight in the hospital, and never had one contraction. Yet, the baby "fell out" anyway. I truly believe he did so well because of the steroids! So definitely look into it.


----------



## mills80

Sunnylove, did you have the stitch in place whn u had ur baby? Just asking cuz I lost my second preg at 19 weeks whn my cervix opened silently. Ths time round I hav a stitch so hoping it will hold and surely it wont let baby 'fall out' like the last time? I mean for the baby to come out there will have to be a lot of pressure on the stitch so I should feel it right? 

I have to attend a clinic next week so will ask again abt the steroids and another scan tho thy said thy wouldn't scan again

Hoping and praying tht ths baby stays in for a few more weeks at least.


----------



## sunnylove

mills80 said:


> Sunnylove, did you have the stitch in place whn u had ur baby? Just asking cuz I lost my second preg at 19 weeks whn my cervix opened silently. Ths time round I hav a stitch so hoping it will hold and surely it wont let baby 'fall out' like the last time? I mean for the baby to come out there will have to be a lot of pressure on the stitch so I should feel it right?
> 
> I have to attend a clinic next week so will ask again abt the steroids and another scan tho thy said thy wouldn't scan again
> 
> Hoping and praying tht ths baby stays in for a few more weeks at least.

I had a rescue cerclage placed at 19 weeks when my cervix was already shortened below 1cm and was a fingertip dilated. To say the least, the docs didn't have much cervix to work with, but I believe the stitch was the only thing that kept baby in an additional 7 weeks! :thumbsup:


----------



## mills80

Sunnylove, its great that the cerclage was able to hold out for that many weeks. Can I ask what made your baby come in the end? Was it labour? How did it feel like with the stitch in place? Just wondering on what to expect / look out for from now on....

How's your bubba now?


----------



## sunnylove

mills80 said:


> Sunnylove, its great that the cerclage was able to hold out for that many weeks. Can I ask what made your baby come in the end? Was it labour? How did it feel like with the stitch in place? Just wondering on what to expect / look out for from now on....
> 
> How's your bubba now?

At 26+3 I woke up in the morning (I was on hospital bed rest for 3+ weeks) and passed a huge blood clot (sorry if tmi!). At the same time I started having bad pains that came every 5-7 minutes, although of course nothing showed up on the contraction monitor. Basically what happened was my stitch "gave way" and the baby started coming out. So no, I never went into labor until the stitch came out and my cervix almost immediately dilated to 6cm. I had a ton of internal cervical dilation at this point -- it was really just a matter of time. I had an emergency c-section because baby was breach. But, I am told it is sort of rare for the stitch to tear out like mine did, so please don't worry about that! 

My son is perfect now. He's about 5 months old, and 2 months adjusted. We had a very uneventful NICU stay, he had absolutely no problems to speak of except his prematurity. He was taken off all oxygen support at only 33 weeks and the big reason we were in NICU so long (103 days, one week past his due date) was because of his feedings. Docs were super strict that he had to take a certain amount, and he was a very sleepy baby. He's been home 1.5 months and he is doing fantastic. In the 50th/60th percentile for his weight and doing just great! :)


----------



## sharan

Hi ladies, I was just wondering how everyone was doing? The threads been a bit quiet as of late.

I've made it to 23 weeks as of yesterday so now I need to get to my v day. One thing that has been concerning me are his kicks. Most of the kicks are just to the right or just below my belly button. However on the odd occasion I can feel kicks which are very low and feel as though I'm being kicked in my cervix area. At times I think he will kick past the stitch as I feel it in the vagina area. Is this normal or should I be concerned? I've not had anything else that concerns.


----------



## ~Brandy~

sharan said:


> Hi ladies, I was just wondering how everyone was doing? The threads been a bit quiet as of late.
> 
> I've made it to 23 weeks as of yesterday so now I need to get to my v day. One thing that has been concerning me are his kicks. Most of the kicks are just to the right or just below my belly button. However on the odd occasion I can feel kicks which are very low and feel as though I'm being kicked in my cervix area. At times I think he will kick past the stitch as I feel it in the vagina area. Is this normal or should I be concerned? I've not had anything else that concerns.

I actually came on to see if anyone else feels that or if its common..

The other day twin A that is against my cervix kicked on and off all day long straight at my cervix! At times it would jolt me enough to stop everything. I even layed down a few times with my hips on a pillow trying to get her to move away.

I have another appt on the 19th I am going to ask about it but I assume theres nothing that can be done.


----------



## sunnylove

Do either of you girls have any internal funneling? If so, that's a common feeling since baby is likely sitting low. Don't worry sharan, your baby is not kicking past your stitch. If that were the case you would be in a ton of pain/bleeding if the stitch tore away.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my last scan last week and I didn't have any funneling I hope I dont now :( It doesnt happen every day thankfully its been happening 1-2 days a week since they became very active.

I have another full anatomy rescan on the 26th hopefully it's all still good news.


----------



## sharan

I did have funnelling just prior to my stitch. I was told that the funnelling had disappeared at my anomaly scan. But I'm guessing it can come and go just like the length of the cervix.

Thankfully like Brandy it's not an every day occurrence and most of the time he is higher up. But the lower kicks were worrying me. I just can't wait until I'm at least 34 weeks then at least I can stop worrying about every little niggle.


----------



## ~Brandy~

sharan said:


> I did have funnelling just prior to my stitch. I was told that the funnelling had disappeared at my anomaly scan. But I'm guessing it can come and go just like the length of the cervix.
> 
> Thankfully like Brandy it's not an every day occurrence and most of the time he is higher up. But the lower kicks were worrying me. I just can't wait until I'm at least 34 weeks then at least I can stop worrying about every little niggle.

I agree!! I also had funneling prior to the cerclage but have been told that they were able to close it with the stitching. Hopefully it doesnt reappear.
I always have a baby down low since I have 2 packed in there so I am really scared that baby A is putting alot of pressure on it :(


----------



## ShelbyLC

Try not to worry too much. We once caught Tegan (baby a) punching my cervix during an ultrasound. My cervix didn't move or change at all while she was doing that. And I didn't have a stitch. :thumbup:


----------



## 4everhopefull

I was just about to ask tat very same question, when bubbs is kicking low it feels like lightening bolting through "down there", at least its common :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

4everhopefull said:


> I was just about to ask tat very same question, when bubbs is kicking low it feels like lightening bolting through "down there", at least its common :)

haha thats funny I told the dr it felt like I was being electrocuted


----------



## mills80

That's exactly Whts been happening to me the last few days. I am 25 weeks now nd I feel he's been kicking way too low. It hurts sumtimes nd I have tried walking arnd, changing positions in bed etc. He moves away for a bit but comes back to kicking low again. Feel in in my cervix nd bottom

I had this with with my previous preg too so I don't think it'd a real issue or tht there's anythg to do abt it?

It's so easy to worry abt everthg nowadays. There always seems to be sumthg to get:shrug: anxious about. I swear I hav sprouted grey hairs since ths preg started:cry:

Hang in there everyone.

Milly


----------



## 4everhopefull

I hear you ladies loud and clear :cry: 
every time I have an appointment with the hospital, that's the first thing I ask about, non stop..the Jabbing lightning pain "down there" and although they look at me like I'm as crazy as a box of frog's they do reassure me it's normal, not that it's and less worrying :blush:
You know I was thinking That because we all live by this terrible thing that is I.C maybe we bet booted in the bladder alot, but because we have to micro manage it may feel like our cervixes? I dunno :shrug:.
I can say this much, because of if I'm obsessively wiping downstairs when it happens as it feels that powerful sometime I'm sure he is going to kick the stitch away . :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nat2

sharan said:


> Hi ladies, I was just wondering how everyone was doing? The threads been a bit quiet as of late.
> 
> I've made it to 23 weeks as of yesterday so now I need to get to my v day. One thing that has been concerning me are his kicks. Most of the kicks are just to the right or just below my belly button. However on the odd occasion I can feel kicks which are very low and feel as though I'm being kicked in my cervix area. At times I think he will kick past the stitch as I feel it in the vagina area. Is this normal or should I be concerned? I've not had anything else that concerns.

hey ladies. Its been seriously quiet on here lately... I'm 25+4 and stitch has been in 6 weeks! 

sharan the wierd low feeling kicks are normal. I had exactly the same from about 23 weeks onwards and sometimes it feels like shes trying to kick her way out from the stitch. 

such a strange feeling but yep ive definitely had it too and at every scan the sonographer said her head is pressing right up against my cervix so is probably punches but little monkey has now turned around and is breech so its full blown kicks to the cervix instead!!

hope your well xxx


----------



## nat2

Hi Ladies, i wonder if any of you can shed some light on this or whether its common or not.

Since yesterday morning i have been having what i believe to be Braxton Hicks. They are painful, just extremely tight and uncomfortable.

there is no pattern to how long they last or how often they appear however yesterday was like one big one as i was on my feet the majority of the day and my bump was constantly tight.

However today they come and go, and i keep feeling like i need to go for a wee but when i do go there is nothing but a tiny trickle! sorry tmi!

I've heard barxton hicks can be from being dehydrated but i have been drinking a lot of water today and they are still there.

Also i thought they were supposed to get better if you changed position or lay down.

Mine seem to come no matter where i am - lying down, sitting up, walking etc! They come and go constantly.

I am starting to get worried as they are extremely uncomfortable and i have a cervical stitch so keep thinking that i could be going into labour and she could rip right through my stitch.... can anyone recommend anything?

Hot water bottle, bath, rubbing stomach etc?

Im 25+5 today xxxx


----------



## mills80

I have been having BH since 16 weeks. Thy started out mild but now I get thm several times a day nd r sumtimes pretty intense. Feels Like my whole tummy goes hard for several minutes thn it goes away.

If you are worried best check with your midwife. I had thm in my last preg nd thy did not affect my cervix or stitch so I am not concerned abt mine.

Mills


----------



## Bec C

Hi I haven't been on here for a few days, this thread moves fast!! I'm 30 weeks and 3 days with the stitch in.Time is dragging now, but I am so scared what I have to face, the not knowing, when, how, if's. I'm so scared that I feel like I am having panic type attacks. Its not if its going to happen but when that scares me, I feel sick I am such a wuss and knowing whats going to happen and worrying its all going to go wrong still, just freaks the heck out of me


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bec C said:


> Hi I haven't been on here for a few days, this thread moves fast!! I'm 30 weeks and 3 days with the stitch in.Time is dragging now, but I am so scared what I have to face, the not knowing, when, how, if's. I'm so scared that I feel like I am having panic type attacks. Its not if its going to happen but when that scares me, I feel sick I am such a wuss and knowing whats going to happen and worrying its all going to go wrong still, just freaks the heck out of me

I wish right now I was at least 30 weeks! I'm totally stressed out and have to take it a day at a time. Your almost there hang in there :happydance:


----------



## sunnylove

I didn't get Braxton Hicks until about 20 weeks, directly after I got my cerclage surgery. They went away after about 2 weeks, I think my uterus was just very irritable after the surgery. But my doctor also put me on Nifedipine and I took calcium supplements. But I also gave birth at 26 weeks and never had Braxton Hicks or contractions! So they don't always mean anything...


----------



## mills80

So I had another scan today to check the cervix nd bad news is tht now I have funneled right to the stitch with 15 mm below it. I am going in next week to start steroids. The consultant I spoke to said it looks like I may not make it past 28 weeks! So worried nd scared. I broke down crying in hospital. Thn called my mum nd bawled into the phone.

I am 25+5 today, don't really know what the next few weeks will bring. My 3 year old keeps talking abt his baby bro, don't kno y, v haven't told him tht I am expecting a baby. My heart breaks everytime he says it. Wht if I cannot bring ths baby home? I know my chances r not tht bad esp with steroids but I can't help worrying.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mills80 said:


> So I had another scan today to check the cervix nd bad news is tht now I have funneled right to the stitch with 15 mm below it. I am going in next week to start steroids. The consultant I spoke to said it looks like I may not make it past 28 weeks! So worried nd scared. I broke down crying in hospital. Thn called my mum nd bawled into the phone.
> 
> I am 25+5 today, don't really know what the next few weeks will bring. My 3 year old keeps talking abt his baby bro, don't kno y, v haven't told him tht I am expecting a baby. My heart breaks everytime he says it. Wht if I cannot bring ths baby home? I know my chances r not tht bad esp with steroids but I can't help worrying.

Hang in there! Are you on full time bedrest now? If not is that what they are going to do? I wouldnt get up for anything you dont have to. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mills80

Brandy, no thy have not suggested bed rest, my hosp does not thnk it works but I have been pretty horizontal since getting the stitch at 13 weeks so don't kno wht more I can do?

Yeah I guess its just wait nd watch frm now. I keep telling myself tht I m past 24 weeks so my chances of bringing ths baby home r better thn none. So so hard to stay positive.:cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mills80 said:


> Brandy, no thy have not suggested bed rest, my hosp does not thnk it works but I have been pretty horizontal since getting the stitch at 13 weeks so don't kno wht more I can do?
> 
> Yeah I guess its just wait nd watch frm now. I keep telling myself tht I m past 24 weeks so my chances of bringing ths baby home r better thn none. So so hard to stay positive.:cry:

Just keep resting as much as humanly possible :hugs: You still have some under the stitch that is holding. Hang in there and let us know what they say next week.


----------



## sunnylove

mills80 said:


> So I had another scan today to check the cervix nd bad news is tht now I have funneled right to the stitch with 15 mm below it. I am going in next week to start steroids. The consultant I spoke to said it looks like I may not make it past 28 weeks! So worried nd scared. I broke down crying in hospital. Thn called my mum nd bawled into the phone.
> 
> I am 25+5 today, don't really know what the next few weeks will bring. My 3 year old keeps talking abt his baby bro, don't kno y, v haven't told him tht I am expecting a baby. My heart breaks everytime he says it. Wht if I cannot bring ths baby home? I know my chances r not tht bad esp with steroids but I can't help worrying.

I _completely_ understand and it is HARD - not knowing what's going to happen. You could stay pregnant for 3 more days, or 3 more months, and no doctor can ever give you a definite answer!! Firstly, rest assured knowing that you are at a viable gestation. Once I got to 24 weeks, it was a sigh of relief to me. I had my son at 26+3 and he had virtually NO problems except, of course, being premature. Now he is like a completely normal, healthy baby. Secondly, know that a lot of women have carried to term in a worse cervical situation than you have! I've heard the stories! :thumbup: I personally don't believe in bed rest myself, but it is probably a good idea to stay off your feet as much as possible! Always here if you need to talk :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I will breathe a sigh of relief for another week! I just went to the doctor for my weekly check and cerclage is still holding well. Back for another scan on the 26th at 22w.


----------



## 4everhopefull

Yay! Congratz Brandy:thumbup:
I'm so pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## TLM21

hi ladies
mills as I am reading your post trying to type in my phone while holding my 5 and a half month baby boy, I think about all those stressful thoughts and fears. at 20 weeks the Dr told me I had funneled to the stitch, it was then when I put myself in strict bed rest. I was so anxious and stressed, I had to start reading about other stuff besides baby. I had to get a little spiritual and trust a power greater than myself, cause the anxiety was overwhelming. I used to count hours until each day passed. once I got past 24 I took a deep breath, then 26, 28, 30 and so on until I made it to 40 andd have birth that very same day. I started meditating which help too. no one can say when you will give birth, and the comment of the consultant saying 28 weeks its not based on any scientific research, by reading the thread you will know that many of us made it to term, some had premies that are doing perfectly like sunnylove, others are even pregnant again like Shelby. 
at some point I told the Dr to not tell me the length of the canal anymore, that helped out a bit .
I know its super hard sometimes, but hang in there, have some faith. even some of us that already had our babies are counting the days with you. rest, drink plenty of fluids and try to stay positive.
sending you all the good vibes and a hug 
xx


----------



## TLM21

brandy congrats on every week, each one is a milestone. 
xx


----------



## mills80

TLM21, thank u, its stories lik urs tht keep me going. I feel a bit better now, not as overwhelmed as whn I had my last scan. Family nd friends hav been very supportive even tho everyones worried.

It's my sons 3rd bday in 2 weeks nd I am feeling so guilty tht I can't throw him a nice party. Hav arranged for a frnd to accompany him nd DH to take him out for the day instead. Gonna miss him so much esp whn I go into hospital next week for the steroids. Will prob b in there for 3/4 days depends on my blood sugars.

I keep reminding myself its for the baby, I went thru similar situation with my toddlers preg tho I did not funnel thn, was still on bed rest.

I pray, read, surf net, daydream, chat to friends nd of course obsess over every tiny detail. Also started marking down the weeks on a calender.

Hang in there everyone. Here's to happy healthy babies!


----------



## shanny

like TLM says these stitches work ........i have had 4 and all babies were fine
one came at 33 but rest at term

it is scary and i worried throughout but you have to have faith in the stitch......i did not have measurements once it was in that was it............less to obsess over for me 

keep cooking every week counts this thread helped/helps 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## nat2

27 weeks on wed with stitch placed at 17 weeks. 
woke up this morning to pink discharge... Absolutely scared to death now.

not havin any pain and lo's wriggling round like mad so hopin everythings ok.

they said to monitor it over next few hours and call if its still the same or gets worse and then they will check me over. :-(


----------



## sharan

nat2 said:


> 27 weeks on wed with stitch placed at 17 weeks.
> woke up this morning to pink discharge... Absolutely scared to death now.
> 
> not havin any pain and lo's wriggling round like mad so hopin everythings ok.
> 
> they said to monitor it over next few hours and call if its still the same or gets worse and then they will check me over. :-(

It could be your mucous plug. Is it stringy also? I started losing my mucous plug with my first a little into my final trimester. However it is normal as the plug does regenerate itself.

I hope it is nothing to worry about x


----------



## 4 boys

:shrug::shrug: Hi all I just want to say where are all the great mums that kept me going? 
TWINKLE 3 
JADEY-FAE
FAIBEL
SHANNY
CRAIGSWIFE
JESSIEMUM
TLM21
DAYDAY24
SHELBYLC
SUNNYLOVE
ANYONE ELSE??

I am suspecting your all busy with your little ones.
I just want to say without you all I wouldn't have got through my bed rest the stitch and the ups and downs of my pregnancy.
I have read from page 1 till now all the posts on IC, 
I haven't had chance to post my story even though I joined while on bed rest.
Brief story,I have had 4 premature babies 34wks - 28 was - 26 wks -( 36 wks= Stitch put in). I have had a hard Time with my pregnancies and babies I will just say THE STITCH IS BRILLIANT. I had to have 3 premature babies before the doctors suggested a stitch and if I knew it was as good as it was I'd have had it to prevent my 28 & 26 weekers. 
With my 4 th baby who is now 12 weeks old I went into early labour at 17weeks + 7days and had my emergency stitch put in at 18weeks , I only went for a cervical scan to check cervix and was told I had 1cm left and was rushed to have mc Donald stitch put in. This was so scary as I had bulging membranes as well they had to push them back to place the stitch so I'm so lucky my baby is here one mistake could have cost him, but miracles happen.
I had stitch taken out a 34 weeks as I had a lot of contractions so as a safety precaution so the stitch didn't rip they took it out and they thought he'd come straight away I had to stay in to be monitored but he didn't come as quick as they thought, I had a baby boy 2 weeks after at 36 weeks. 
When I get chance I will post from where I've left of but to all newbies please read from page 1 to now and you'll be amazed of how the stitch does hold. I know for some like SUNNYLOVE they can still be born early but getting a stitch early could help in a big way. Like I said if I knew what I know now I'd have pushed for a stitch after my first born at 34 weeks then mybe my other 2 wouldn't have come so early. Having a preterm baby is the hardest thing I've ever gone through and now having a 'term' baby is so strange but a wonderful gift.

Stay on bed rest, do what you feel is best and try enjoy your pregnancy. (Easy said than done, it was a nightmare for me)

I still read your posts and hope all goes well to the new mums that have come on since.:flower:


----------



## nat2

sharan said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 27 weeks on wed with stitch placed at 17 weeks.
> woke up this morning to pink discharge... Absolutely scared to death now.
> 
> not havin any pain and lo's wriggling round like mad so hopin everythings ok.
> 
> they said to monitor it over next few hours and call if its still the same or gets worse and then they will check me over. :-(
> 
> It could be your mucous plug. Is it stringy also? I started losing my mucous plug with my first a little into my final trimester. However it is normal as the plug does regenerate itself.Click to expand...

it did look a little stringy i guess. It wasn't really watery though.

went to hospital, they monitored hb and movements, said she was fine and checked my cervix with the good ol plastic duck!! Said it looked long and closed but he wanted to keep me in... Me being me plainly refused (very silly i no) but i only live 10 mins from hosp and i have cervical scan and normal scan tomorrow anyway so told them id feel better lay watchin tv at home than sittin in a hospital bed for 24 hours when they said the wouldn't do anythin with me till morning anyway expect keep me in and ask me to keep an eye on bleeding.

i can do that from home, so I'm now lying in front of the tv, pink discharge stopped after 2 wipes this morning so hoping its either mucous plug or little miss was just kickin cervix a little too hard as she is breech;!

i figured that id be in pain if she was on her way and tearing through the stitch which she isn't.
fingers crossed for scan tomorrow x


----------



## sunnylove

4 boys, yes! The stitch was the only thing that kept my LO in so long! Next time around though, I am considering getting a transabdominal cerclage because I cannot do bed rest again!!! >.<


----------



## 4 boys

Try do bed rest with 3 boys 12-9-3yr olds :nope::nope:

It's was the hardest thing I've had to do on my own but I had to remember it was best for my unborn baby not me. As a mum we have to give up a lot to protect our babies even when they grown up.. I was inalot of pain throughout my pregnancy I was glad to rest but still the boys were wanting so much attention. When there's no other children that's when you get perfect bed rest.
Sunny love I'm so glad your little one is doing well having a prem ain't easy you so lucky your baby didn't get the nasty prem 'problems' my 28 & 26 wkr had many and I said after them I'd never want to go through it again but luckily I went on to have another son.
I went through so much problems with regard to having the stitch.
My consultant wouldn't let me have stitch & progestrone injects and a preterm programme. I had to choose luckily cos of my other two still under NICU doctors they refered me to another consultant and HAD all three so luckily they worked.
I would say its true though when people say will they have another premie. I went from 34-28-26-18(but he was with stitch) but if no stitch he'd have been here at 18weeks and defiantly no chance of survival.

The memories will never go when you've had a premie but enjoy your baby now :flower::flower:


----------



## mills80

Nat 2

Just want to say all the best for scan tomm. Hope alls well

Mills


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> Nat 2
> 
> Just want to say all the best for scan tomm. Hope alls well
> 
> Mills

Thanks Mills.

Scans at 3.15 this afternoon. Looking forward to seeing LO again but not looking forward to having the cervical scan just in case it has shortened / dilated etc especially seeing as I had the pink discharge yesterday (which ive not had since).

AND I know the consultant is going to tell me off for not agreeing to stay the night at the hospital to be observed!

But i'm still here, no more bleeding and LO is still wriggling away inside so it obviously didn't hurt to go home!

I know they are only trying to do their job though so may well get told off for not listening to the advice!!


Ill let you know how I get on!! :wacko:


----------



## Karlyd

Hello ladies hope I can join even though I'm not currently pregnant or ttc..
A month ago I lost my 7th baby (a girl) at 19 weeks.. It was a surprise pregnancy as hubby previously had testicular cancer n we previously did ivf.. started as a twin pregnancy but one of the heartbeats stopped at 7.5 weeks.
I had my McDonald stitch put in at 13 weeks and after weeks n weeks of bad discharge n doc ignoring me they had to remove the stitch and induce me.
I am a big believer of the stitch as I have also lost a baby at 25 weeks (emergency stitch didn't take) but had a stitch 1 year after that and now have a beautiful 5 year old.. 
My other 4 pregnancies ended in m/c before reaching stitch time :(
I'm here in Australia and want to ttc from Feb onwards and have found a doc that does a stitch before you even ttc and insists no bed rest or pelvic rest as the stitch is placed higher up than the other stitches which is above the ligaments and muscles and where you would usually see funnelling..
Has anyone here heard of such a procedure?


----------



## mills80

Karleyd

I am so sorry for ur losses but welcome to the board.

The procedure ur doc was talking abt is called a trans abdominal cerclage ( TAC) its inserted via a c section around the highest point of the cervix to close it completely but not too tight so tht sperm and menstrual blood can stll flow thru. Frm wht I hav heard its inserted before u get preg cuz its so invasive and left in permanently for future preg. Ur baby will b born by c section. 

It's usually used whn TVC has failed in past preg. I live in the London and not many doctors do the procedure here cuz its so specialised. But the success rate is supposed to be higher thn the TVC.


Hope ths helps

Milly


----------



## Karlyd

Yes he did tell me I would have to deliver via c section but after 3 natural births ummmm that's fine with me..
The idea of not having to do bed rest helps and boy do I take my hat off to those of you who do it..
Next step for me is finding the strength inside me to ttc again...
I know there is always the risk of history repeating itself but I could never live with the what ifs if I don't try and at 34 I know I am still young enough to give it another shot


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my scan today and the girls are measuring 1.2 and 1.4lbs! Doctor is very happy with the progress so I am super excited :) 

My stitch is holding beautifully! I have actually gained some length in it and there isnt any funneling.
 



Attached Files:







Clifford_Brandy 11-26_12.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0









Clifford_Brandy 11-26_10.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sharan

~Brandy~ said:


> I had my scan today and the girls are measuring 1.2 and 1.4lbs! Doctor is very happy with the progress so I am super excited :)
> 
> My stitch is holding beautifully! I have actually gained some length in it and there isnt any funneling.

Wow congratulations Hun. It's all starting to sound quite promising x


----------



## sharan

nat2 said:


> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> Nat 2
> 
> Just want to say all the best for scan tomm. Hope alls well
> 
> Mills
> 
> Thanks Mills.
> 
> Scans at 3.15 this afternoon. Looking forward to seeing LO again but not looking forward to having the cervical scan just in case it has shortened / dilated etc especially seeing as I had the pink discharge yesterday (which ive not had since).
> 
> AND I know the consultant is going to tell me off for not agreeing to stay the night at the hospital to be observed!
> 
> But i'm still here, no more bleeding and LO is still wriggling away inside so it obviously didn't hurt to go home!
> 
> I know they are only trying to do their job though so may well get told off for not listening to the advice!!
> 
> 
> Ill let you know how I get on!! :wacko:Click to expand...

I hope your scan went well Hun x


----------



## nat2

Thanks Mills.

Scans at 3.15 this afternoon. Looking forward to seeing LO again but not looking forward to having the cervical scan just in case it has shortened / dilated etc especially seeing as I had the pink discharge yesterday (which ive not had since).

AND I know the consultant is going to tell me off for not agreeing to stay the night at the hospital to be observed!

But i'm still here, no more bleeding and LO is still wriggling away inside so it obviously didn't hurt to go home!

I know they are only trying to do their job though so may well get told off for not listening to the advice!!


Ill let you know how I get on!! :wacko:[/QUOTE]

I hope your scan went well Hun x[/QUOTE]

Scan went well thanks Sharan. Cervix is measuring 34mm which consultant said is very good at 27 weeks so fingers crossed! Little miss is now weighing 2.2lb and wouldnt sit still. Stitch due to come out at end of January so all looks very promising.

I have one niggling little thing that i cant seem to shift out of my head and i feel so embarressed and ashamed for even thinking it but the sonographer doing the u/s gave us a picture of LO's face yesterday and it looks sort of deformed.

Her lips looks all pushed up and so does her nose and her chin is a funny shape. Sort of how a cleft palate would look. I know they would of picked this up on the 20 week scan however the more i look at it the more i start to worry that they may have missed this.

I keep kicking myself for thinking this but i cant help it. Surely the sonographer would of said something if she had thought it didnt look right, right??

Am i being paranoid? I'll post a pic on here in a min and let me know what you think.

xxxx :shrug:


----------



## sunnylove

nat2 said:


> Scan went well thanks Sharan. Cervix is measuring 34mm which consultant said is very good at 27 weeks so fingers crossed! Little miss is now weighing 2.2lb and wouldnt sit still. Stitch due to come out at end of January so all looks very promising.
> 
> I have one niggling little thing that i cant seem to shift out of my head and i feel so embarressed and ashamed for even thinking it but the sonographer doing the u/s gave us a picture of LO's face yesterday and it looks sort of deformed.
> 
> Her lips looks all pushed up and so does her nose and her chin is a funny shape. Sort of how a cleft palate would look. I know they would of picked this up on the 20 week scan however the more i look at it the more i start to worry that they may have missed this.
> 
> I keep kicking myself for thinking this but i cant help it. Surely the sonographer would of said something if she had thought it didnt look right, right??
> 
> Am i being paranoid? I'll post a pic on here in a min and let me know what you think.
> 
> xxxx :shrug:

First off, let me just say it looks like you're definitely in the clear as far as incompetent cervix goes! :thumb up: 3.4cm is great for 27 weeks and I'd say you have absolutely nothing to worry about! Secondly, I would not think about the sonograph picture for another second. Things can always look distorted in those pictures, depending on where the wand is, what's in the baby's face, etc. If they haven't told you anything, there's nothing to worry about. :) Congrats on the length!


----------



## nat2

sunnylove said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> Scan went well thanks Sharan. Cervix is measuring 34mm which consultant said is very good at 27 weeks so fingers crossed! Little miss is now weighing 2.2lb and wouldnt sit still. Stitch due to come out at end of January so all looks very promising.
> 
> I have one niggling little thing that i cant seem to shift out of my head and i feel so embarressed and ashamed for even thinking it but the sonographer doing the u/s gave us a picture of LO's face yesterday and it looks sort of deformed.
> 
> Her lips looks all pushed up and so does her nose and her chin is a funny shape. Sort of how a cleft palate would look. I know they would of picked this up on the 20 week scan however the more i look at it the more i start to worry that they may have missed this.
> 
> I keep kicking myself for thinking this but i cant help it. Surely the sonographer would of said something if she had thought it didnt look right, right??
> 
> Am i being paranoid? I'll post a pic on here in a min and let me know what you think.
> 
> xxxx :shrug:
> 
> First off, let me just say it looks like you're definitely in the clear as far as incompetent cervix goes! :thumb up: 3.4cm is great for 27 weeks and I'd say you have absolutely nothing to worry about! Secondly, I would not think about the sonograph picture for another second. Things can always look distorted in those pictures, depending on where the wand is, what's in the baby's face, etc. If they haven't told you anything, there's nothing to worry about. :) Congrats on the length!Click to expand...


Thanks Sunnylove. I did have some bleeding the day before my scan so was very worried that my cervix length etc would be awful or that there was something wrong with the stitch so very glad all is well.

Yes i know your right about the picture. I figured that my face may look like that if i was squashed up against something with not a lot of room lol.... so bless her i'm not suprised everything looks a bit mushed! 

Just now feel really guilty for posting it on here and worried people may think that its really terrible of me for thinking it. xxx


----------



## mills80

Awww so glad ur scan went well. I am in hospital at the moment on an insulin drip. Got a steroid injection ths morning nd another tomm. It'd not fun at all esp cuz I m in the labour ward with women having their babies arnd me!

Nat2 was thnkin of u ths morning, I woke up to a light pink discharge nd rushed in to hospital. Had a speculum check(ouch). Cervix was closed thy said thy could c sum pinkish discharge, took a swab but said it did not look infected or serious. Also its not my mucous plug Thank God!

Please baby stay inside for a few more weeks.

Stay safe everyone!

Milly


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> Awww so glad ur scan went well. I am in hospital at the moment on an insulin drip. Got a steroid injection ths morning nd another tomm. It'd not fun at all esp cuz I m in the labour ward with women having their babies arnd me!
> 
> Nat2 was thnkin of u ths morning, I woke up to a light pink discharge nd rushed in to hospital. Had a speculum check(ouch). Cervix was closed thy said thy could c sum pinkish discharge, took a swab but said it did not look infected or serious. Also its not my mucous plug Thank God!
> 
> Please baby stay inside for a few more weeks.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!
> 
> Milly

Milly,

Hope your ok and LO is ok? Please let me know.

You were exactly the same as me then, had pinkish discharge, went into hosp, had speculum check and they took swab. Cervix and evertyhing was close and they still cant tell me where the discharge came from or what it was from.

Hun i'm sure you will be fine but please let us know how you're getting on. 

Nat xx


----------



## mills80

Nat2, 

yeah and I am arnd the same gestational age as you are too... 27 weeks tommorow. Thts y I thght of u whn I saw the discharge. Whts r the odds huh?

Hopefully all is fine, lo is happy enough nd my sugars r under control. The doc wasn't concerned abt the discharge, said it happens sometimes nd I haven't any more since so I am not too worried abt tht.

Only worry is the funneling cervix, but there's nothg more anyone can do abt tht for now I guess...

I will keep u posted, 

Mills


----------



## ShelbyLC

Hi ladies! Just wanted to post a quick update -

I had my 15+5 week cervix check yesterday. Cervix is measuring a whopping 5cm! So no sign of IC this time! My cervix didn't change until 18 weeks with my twins, so my doctor will check me every 2 weeks for at least another month, just to be sure.

While at my scan, we got a look at baby, and found out we're expecting...a BOY!

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/Mobile%20Uploads/20131127_124724_zps437fc0b7.jpg

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab294/shelabama/Mobile%20Uploads/20131127_115226_zps3cd0ff47.jpg

(Sorry for big pics, I'm doing this from my phone.

Also, Tegan and Britton turnes a year old on Monday! They are turning into toddlers so quickly. Such amazing transformations to witness! 


Hope all is well with you all!


----------



## 4 boys

Congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs::hugs: and I hope you don't get the dreaded IC. just make sure you look after yourself and get plenty of checks scans from your doctor... Fantastic pictures soon you'll be a proud mum of a baby boy.
And....more proud as your a mum to twins :happydance:

I've never spoke to a mum with twins I hope you don't mind me asking but is it as hard as people make out?? 
Having one baby is a life changer having two must be amazing! ( just double the work). You& your husband must be so proud and now you'll have a baby son joining your family.wish you lots of happiness.

I have 4 sons (single pregnancies) it's defiantly a hard job but us mums wouldn't change a thing even though we could pull our hair out :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Keep us updated and look after yourself :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Omg shelby, congrats on your little man :happydance:

Just realised Tegan and Britton share a birthday with my sisters oldest daughter :)


----------



## sharan

Oh wow Shelby that's fantastic news. That's a good length for 15+5 weeks. Mine was 25mm at the same time. I hope the rest of your scans go just as well. 

Oh congratulations on the boy too. I've got one boy already with another on the way. In comparison to my friend's daughter who is a month older than my son he is a lot more boisterous and naughty! But I wouldn't change him for the world!


----------



## honeyprayer

I had my stitch put in on November 7. Do any of you ever get a feeling like you know something is there? Since yesterday I've had a weird feeling in that area and it's starting to scare me a little :/


----------



## ShelbyLC

4 boys said:


> Congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs::hugs: and I hope you don't get the dreaded IC. just make sure you look after yourself and get plenty of checks scans from your doctor... Fantastic pictures soon you'll be a proud mum of a baby boy.
> And....more proud as your a mum to twins :happydance:
> 
> I've never spoke to a mum with twins I hope you don't mind me asking but is it as hard as people make out??
> Having one baby is a life changer having two must be amazing! ( just double the work). You& your husband must be so proud and now you'll have a baby son joining your family.wish you lots of happiness.
> 
> I have 4 sons (single pregnancies) it's defiantly a hard job but us mums wouldn't change a thing even though we could pull our hair out :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Keep us updated and look after yourself :flower:

Thank you! Twins are definitely a lot of work! It's harder in some ways than I expected, and easier in others. Of course there's twice the feeding, laundry, cleaning, etc. But they entertain each other a lot, which makes life easier. I've had a lot of strangers say to me, "Oh, I couldn't handle twins!" or "I wouldn't know what to do!" Really, you can't think that way. You just have to get on with it and deal. The same as woth one baby. You adapt and figure things out. 





baby_maybe said:


> Omg shelby, congrats on your little man :happydance:
> 
> Just realised Tegan and Britton share a birthday with my sisters oldest daughter :)

Thank you!




sharan said:


> Oh wow Shelby that's fantastic news. That's a good length for 15+5 weeks. Mine was 25mm at the same time. I hope the rest of your scans go just as well.
> 
> Oh congratulations on the boy too. I've got one boy already with another on the way. In comparison to my friend's daughter who is a month older than my son he is a lot more boisterous and naughty! But I wouldn't change him for the world!

Thanks! I'm hoping my IC was just a twin thing. I feel pretty confident this time, but I don't want to relax too much and let it sneak up on me.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Shelby- Hopefully you wont have IC with this pregnancy. I had 2 singletons prior to these twins and not an issue. So I think it might be the twin thing.

Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## Tink_0123

Hello ladies. Hope all of you are doing well. Its been a while since ive posted, but i do keep following everyones progress. I want to wish everyone Happy Holidays!

Were doing great, Audrey is doing great, shes 8 months old already. Its amazing how time flies. 

I look forward to reading more from you ladies. Those who've had their babies, congrats! Those who are still pregnant, keep those babies cooking and good luck. Bed rest definitely pays off in the end.


----------



## mills80

Hi everyone,

Hope everyones doing ok nd cooking those babies nicely...

Just wondering if any suffered from coughs nd colds during your preg with the cerclege? If yes, does coughing etc affect the cervix if its already funneled to the stitch? 
DH, DS, nd my mum who's staying with us to help look after DS hav got bad coughs nd colds. Just a matter of time before I catch it frm one of thm. Tho I must say I do hav a spretty gud immune system otherwise.

Whn I was in hospital, there was a women in labour nd she had a bad cough nd the midwives kept telling her to cough hard cuz it would help speed things along:shrug:

Just hoping I don't catch anything. Info on Google has been mixed, sure if I ask my OB, she's gonna laugh it off...

Any thoughts?

Mills


----------



## 4 boys

How is everyone? :shrug::shrug::shrug:

It's been very quiet on here 
Hope everyone's ok :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

4 boys said:


> How is everyone? :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> It's been very quiet on here
> Hope everyone's ok :flower:

Hopefully no news is good news :) But I do like hearing from people.

It's pretty quiet in my world and I like it that way :) I am getting closer to Vday!!! So excited about that. I have had my cerclage in for 8 weeks and so far so good :) 

The doctors will be removing my cerclage in approx 8 weeks they said. I have an appt 2/4/14 to discuss and or remove it.


----------



## sunnylove

~Brandy~ said:


> 4 boys said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone? :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> It's been very quiet on here
> Hope everyone's ok :flower:
> 
> Hopefully no news is good news :) But I do like hearing from people.
> 
> It's pretty quiet in my world and I like it that way :) I am getting closer to Vday!!! So excited about that. I have had my cerclage in for 8 weeks and so far so good :)
> 
> The doctors will be removing my cerclage in approx 8 weeks they said. I have an appt 2/4/14 to discuss and or remove it.Click to expand...

Why do they want to remove it at just 31 weeks?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sunny- Actually it will be 32w on the dot. I am not sure I have heard all different weeks that it was removed on others. I just assume I will wait till I hit the 32W mark and go to the appt and see what they say. If I am not comfortable with them removing it yet then I will see if they will let me have it in longer.


----------



## nat2

Hey everyone. They are removing mine at around 36 weeks. Had mine put in at 19 weeks and am 28 now. 31 weeks seems quite early. Did they say why 31/32? Xx


----------



## sunnylove

Oh just saw you are having twins. They do take cerclages out earlier for twin pregnancies. Still 32 weeks seems a little early. They usually don't take the stitch out for singletons until around 37 weeks.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I delivered my cerclage baby at 37+4, a scheduled cesarean. Had the stitch out for a few weeks before that and had it put in at 17 wks. Guess it depends on the doc.

So I just found out that my cerclage will be put in on Dec 19. I will be around 13 wks. After having babies at 29 and 25 wks and then skewering effacing at 15 wks with the last one but having a successful cerclage, it was decided to put one in early this pregnancy. Love this thread. It provides so much information. Last time I went through this all alone and knew no-one he even heard of it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mybabyluv- GL with your cerclage you're a pro so I am sure it will all do just fine. Thanks for your positive comments about full term delivery after a stitch at 17 weeks. Thats what I am really hoping for :) 

Every day that goes by and I dont have a pain or pressure feeling I feel better and better about the cerclage. I just hope it holds! FX


----------



## denisev

Hello everyone, i am 24 years old and am new to this site we lost our little girl Lexi almost 6 months ago at 23+3 weeks due to incompetent cervix and did not catch it in time to have the cerclage done!! Once we found out that she was not going to make it we had to make the decision to induce ... to finally get us into labour and delivery is was 5 days of us knowing what was coming up We went threw the whole labour process and delivered vaginally and got to spend time with her ... we were advise by our high risk ob to wait 9 months before trying again which we plan too do and as this time gets closer i get more more anxious and just do not know what to expect or how to feel about the whole situation .. and i was just wondering to the people who have gone threw the loss of a baby and then when tried again and got pregnant how did you feel what helped you get threw it and not stress to much over it !? Any input would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks 

Denise


----------



## ~Brandy~

Denise- I am very sorry to hear about your loss :( My heart truly goes out to you. Hopefully when you do conceive again they will put a cerclage in place for you and not wait for signs of IC.

once again I am very sorry.


----------



## denisev

Thanks Brandy, 

and yes the plan if for cerclage at 14 weeks .. no matter what - i have a really good OB doctor that doesn't want to take any chances which has some relief for me but i still have a lot i worry about specially after losing a baby already!


----------



## ~Brandy~

denisev said:


> Thanks Brandy,
> 
> and yes the plan if for cerclage at 14 weeks .. no matter what - i have a really good OB doctor that doesn't want to take any chances which has some relief for me but i still have a lot i worry about specially after losing a baby already!

Thats great that there is a plan in place. I didn't lose my twins but it was very close as I had a 'rescue cerclage' just in the nick of time.

I wish you the very best and I am sure there are others on here that will be able to answer your questions as I have seen this situation throughout this thread.


----------



## sharan

denisev said:


> Hello everyone, i am 24 years old and am new to this site we lost our little girl Lexi almost 6 months ago at 23+3 weeks due to incompetent cervix and did not catch it in time to have the cerclage done!! Once we found out that she was not going to make it we had to make the decision to induce ... to finally get us into labour and delivery is was 5 days of us knowing what was coming up We went threw the whole labour process and delivered vaginally and got to spend time with her ... we were advise by our high risk ob to wait 9 months before trying again which we plan too do and as this time gets closer i get more more anxious and just do not know what to expect or how to feel about the whole situation .. and i was just wondering to the people who have gone threw the loss of a baby and then when tried again and got pregnant how did you feel what helped you get threw it and not stress to much over it !? Any input would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Denise

Hi Denise,

I'm so sorry to read about your loss. I too lost my son last year when I was 22 weeks. It wasn't suspected to be IC as I had a trouble free pregnancy 3 years prior. So when I presented in hospital with virtually no cervix left and dilated, I was told it was too late to do anything.

I was told that I could try again straight away but it was recommended that I await results of my blood tests as they wanted to make sure there was no infection still in the system. Tests on the placenta after my loss showed signs of chorioamniotic infection which now looks as though came about due to the open cervix.

Hubby and I decided to wait until we were emotionally ready and that took us near enough a year. I cried as soon as I found I was expecting again as I dreaded what was going to come. 

I didn't have a preventative stitch as the consultants still weren't sure that I had IC so I had fortnightly scans to monitor the cervix. To say I was extremely anxious throughout my second trimester is an understatement. I've not been able to enjoy any part of that period at all. The only thing that got me through was knowing that at least I'm being looked after and at the first sign of something wrong I had the stitch put in.

Now I'm coming to the end of second trimester I have finally been able to relax somewhat and begun looking forward to meeting my rainbow baby. I've had the stitch in for 10 weeks now and it's doing its job well.

For me it's always been about focussing on the end goal. I've tried not to lose sight of that and it's helped get pass these last few months especially.


----------



## sunnylove

Denise, I think most of us can relate to your feeling of apprehension! I did not lose a baby but I had mine extremely early and a 100+ day NICU stay is not something I ever want to experience again or put another baby through! For me personally, I am very much considering getting a TAC placed for my next pregnancy. It's a more invasive stitch than a regular cerclage, but it has a much high success rate (cons are it is places via the abdomen and you have to have a c-section). I think once I get pregnant again, I will rest easier with a TAC in place.

One day at a time!!


----------



## denisev

Thank you everyone, a baby is something I have always wanted and I always feared something would xome between it and sure enough it did ...but hubby and I have talked and were planning for trying around may ...I will be emotional wreck I can just see it ...but you are right the end will all be worth the stess and high emotions ...just to bring a baby home will be the greatest


----------



## shanny

denisev said:


> Hello everyone, i am 24 years old and am new to this site we lost our little girl Lexi almost 6 months ago at 23+3 weeks due to incompetent cervix and did not catch it in time to have the cerclage done!! Once we found out that she was not going to make it we had to make the decision to induce ... to finally get us into labour and delivery is was 5 days of us knowing what was coming up We went threw the whole labour process and delivered vaginally and got to spend time with her ... we were advise by our high risk ob to wait 9 months before trying again which we plan too do and as this time gets closer i get more more anxious and just do not know what to expect or how to feel about the whole situation .. and i was just wondering to the people who have gone threw the loss of a baby and then when tried again and got pregnant how did you feel what helped you get threw it and not stress to much over it !? Any input would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Denise



Hi denise 
I lost my first and my pregnancy afterwards was an anxious one , but having a plan helped (stitch and monitoring)and lots of reassurance from midwife and docs and extra listens in etc. Plus never being afraid to ask questions etc or for an extra listen 

it got easier with subsequent pregnancies although you still worry

do you have a plan? will they put a stitch in

xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

For those of you who are still working, what kind of work do you do and how has it been going? I work in a surgical center as a nurse assistant and am constantly on my feet pushing patients in wheelchairs and moving strechers around to helping orthopedic patients get dressed some who can barely stand. My doctors seem to not care but it has me worried. I know this cerclage will be in place early but last time was only a few weeks later and so uncomfortable at times. I was put on complete bedrest and when I tried to walk or stand for a long time I could feel a tightening, pulling sensation. Even sitting up. After a while I would have to put my feet up. I can't imagine being able to continue doing what I do with a cerclage.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mybabyluv3 said:


> For those of you who are still working, what kind of work do you do and how has it been going? I work in a surgical center as a nurse assistant and am constantly on my feet pushing patients in wheelchairs and moving strechers around to helping orthopedic patients get dressed some who can barely stand. My doctors seem to not care but it has me worried. I know this cerclage will be in place early but last time was only a few weeks later and so uncomfortable at times. I was put on complete bedrest and when I tried to walk or stand for a long time I could feel a tightening, pulling sensation. Even sitting up. After a while I would have to put my feet up. I can't imagine being able to continue doing what I do with a cerclage.

I know you said for those still working but I couldnt even manage an office job after my cerclage for more than 5 weeks. I went out between 20 and 21W I think.


----------



## mybabyluv3

What made it too much for you, Brandy?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was up and down from my desk attending meetings and alot of the times I was the presenter. Once I was up for a while or moved around too much I was just really uncomfortable. I was feeling alot of pressure and alot sharp pain in the cervix area. Once they started sitting down didn't help I had to actually lay down to alleviate it.


----------



## denisev

Shanny, yes I will be having thecstitch put in at 14 weeks ...my high risk ob is amazing and he has a plan set ...I just worry a lot but I will be watched closely so that is good and did you make it to full term with your second??


----------



## CupcakeFairy2

I noticed most of you have had a cerclage put it due to your short/funneling cervix. at my 19 week scan I was told my cervix was .05-1.5 cm long and the membranes were funneling. I don't know what to do because of the increased possibility of rupture due to the funneling. they would also have to draw amniotic fluid to rule out infection due to the unknown grey mass they saw in my uterus. both the procedures seem risky but so does doing nothing. what would you do in this situation? has anybody ever NOT gotten a cerlage in this or a similar circumstance?


----------



## mybabyluv3

~Brandy~ said:


> I was up and down from my desk attending meetings and alot of the times I was the presenter. Once I was up for a while or moved around too much I was just really uncomfortable. I was feeling alot of pressure and alot sharp pain in the cervix area. Once they started sitting down didn't help I had to actually lay down to alleviate it.

 That's exactly the feeling I would get last time. Just sitting for a length of time would get uncomfortable and I would have to lay down. I'm thinking maybe I should warn my job ahead of time. I've already been pushing for them to hire more help.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Cupcake, I'm nit sure about your specific situation with the funneling and gray mass but the cerclage definitely worked for me. This time I didn't even hesitate. I'd rather do something and be proactive rather than wait and see when so many things are pointing in the wrong direction. I never had a loss but did have to deal with very early births. My cerclage baby actually made it to term. Best decision I've ever made I think.


----------



## ~Brandy~

CupcakeFairy2 said:


> I noticed most of you have had a cerclage put it due to your short/funneling cervix. at my 19 week scan I was told my cervix was .05-1.5 cm long and the membranes were funneling. I don't know what to do because of the increased possibility of rupture due to the funneling. they would also have to draw amniotic fluid to rule out infection due to the unknown grey mass they saw in my uterus. both the procedures seem risky but so does doing nothing. what would you do in this situation? has anybody ever NOT gotten a cerlage in this or a similar circumstance?

With a cervix that short and funneling I would be on bed rest and in the mean time pushing for the cerclage immediately. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## honeyprayer

My cervix was 1.5cm with funneling (no bulging membranes tho) at 19w5d and I got the cerclage put in a week later. I had the surgery on November 7 and have been getting cervical length checks every 2 weeks. It's been holding between 1.7-1.9cm and I'm now getting close to 27 weeks :)

I also agree that I'd be pushing for the cerclage if I were you! Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

Bed rest!!!!

A lot of opinions on this but I think bed rest is giving you a good chance if possible you need to keep pressure off your cervix and rest as much as you can for your little ones :hugs:

I noticed as soon as I stood up or started been active i was in pain or discomfort I just didn't want to risk anything..:nope:

Try it :shrug:


----------



## sunnylove

CupcakeFairy2 said:


> I noticed most of you have had a cerclage put it due to your short/funneling cervix. at my 19 week scan I was told my cervix was .05-1.5 cm long and the membranes were funneling. I don't know what to do because of the increased possibility of rupture due to the funneling. they would also have to draw amniotic fluid to rule out infection due to the unknown grey mass they saw in my uterus. both the procedures seem risky but so does doing nothing. what would you do in this situation? has anybody ever NOT gotten a cerlage in this or a similar circumstance?

At 19 weeks, my cervix was measuring at .9cm. I was not funneling at the time, so getting my cerclage placed was easy. That said, I know a LOT of women got the cerclage with funneling and there were no complications, so it's definitely possible. You need to get the cerclage placed. You are too short not to get one placed.

As far as the "gray mass," is it a mass or is it like a sludge in the fluid? I had "amniotic sludge" which the doctors kept an eye on but did not get tested. If it's just that, I would not have them draw amniotic fluid. My doctor told me to always check my temperature and to come in at the first sign of possible infection. But I would not get your fluid drawn, that would be too risky in my book. If it is just sludge, they couldn't do anything about it anyway. There's no way to "disinfect" amniotic fluid. For me, the sludge started going away a few weeks later and me and the baby never had an infection. 

This is of course all my opinion and you need to talk everything over with your doctor. I got my cerclage placed at 19 weeks and my cervix kept shortening, but I think it was the only thing that kept my baby in another 7 weeks! He was born early but he had no problems and is now 6 months old and perfect. :)


----------



## CupcakeFairy2

sunnylove said:


> CupcakeFairy2 said:
> 
> 
> I noticed most of you have had a cerclage put it due to your short/funneling cervix. at my 19 week scan I was told my cervix was .05-1.5 cm long and the membranes were funneling. I don't know what to do because of the increased possibility of rupture due to the funneling. they would also have to draw amniotic fluid to rule out infection due to the unknown grey mass they saw in my uterus. both the procedures seem risky but so does doing nothing. what would you do in this situation? has anybody ever NOT gotten a cerlage in this or a similar circumstance?
> 
> At 19 weeks, my cervix was measuring at .9cm. I was not funneling at the time, so getting my cerclage placed was easy. That said, I know a LOT of women got the cerclage with funneling and there were no complications, so it's definitely possible. You need to get the cerclage placed. You are too short not to get one placed.
> 
> As far as the "gray mass," is it a mass or is it like a sludge in the fluid? I had "amniotic sludge" which the doctors kept an eye on but did not get tested. If it's just that, I would not have them draw amniotic fluid. My doctor told me to always check my temperature and to come in at the first sign of possible infection. But I would not get your fluid drawn, that would be too risky in my book. If it is just sludge, they couldn't do anything about it anyway. There's no way to "disinfect" amniotic fluid. For me, the sludge started going away a few weeks later and me and the baby never had an infection.
> 
> This is of course all my opinion and you need to talk everything over with your doctor. I got my cerclage placed at 19 weeks and my cervix kept shortening, but I think it was the only thing that kept my baby in another 7 weeks! He was born early but he had no problems and is now 6 months old and perfect. :)Click to expand...



what i find strange is most of you in my situation were kept in the hospital and had emergency stitches. they didnt even put me on bed rest! they dont seem concerned enough to do anything drastic except the progesterone pills. its so confusing and frustrating. i dont know what to do esp. if they are going to require me to draw fluid before they will do a stitch. :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

CupcakeFairy2 said:


> sunnylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CupcakeFairy2 said:
> 
> 
> I noticed most of you have had a cerclage put it due to your short/funneling cervix. at my 19 week scan I was told my cervix was .05-1.5 cm long and the membranes were funneling. I don't know what to do because of the increased possibility of rupture due to the funneling. they would also have to draw amniotic fluid to rule out infection due to the unknown grey mass they saw in my uterus. both the procedures seem risky but so does doing nothing. what would you do in this situation? has anybody ever NOT gotten a cerlage in this or a similar circumstance?
> 
> At 19 weeks, my cervix was measuring at .9cm. I was not funneling at the time, so getting my cerclage placed was easy. That said, I know a LOT of women got the cerclage with funneling and there were no complications, so it's definitely possible. You need to get the cerclage placed. You are too short not to get one placed.
> 
> As far as the "gray mass," is it a mass or is it like a sludge in the fluid? I had "amniotic sludge" which the doctors kept an eye on but did not get tested. If it's just that, I would not have them draw amniotic fluid. My doctor told me to always check my temperature and to come in at the first sign of possible infection. But I would not get your fluid drawn, that would be too risky in my book. If it is just sludge, they couldn't do anything about it anyway. There's no way to "disinfect" amniotic fluid. For me, the sludge started going away a few weeks later and me and the baby never had an infection.
> 
> This is of course all my opinion and you need to talk everything over with your doctor. I got my cerclage placed at 19 weeks and my cervix kept shortening, but I think it was the only thing that kept my baby in another 7 weeks! He was born early but he had no problems and is now 6 months old and perfect. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what i find strange is most of you in my situation were kept in the hospital and had emergency stitches. they didnt even put me on bed rest! they dont seem concerned enough to do anything drastic except the progesterone pills. its so confusing and frustrating. i dont know what to do esp. if they are going to require me to draw fluid before they will do a stitch. :(Click to expand...

Yes when mine got down to 2.3 with funneling I was hospitalized immediately for 3 days and my stitch was placed. I am now on modified bed rest. I would be calling and demanding a stitch.


----------



## CupcakeFairy2

thank you brandy for your concern and reply. its nice to know im not totally alone. I am going to call my dr tomorrow and if he doesn't seem concerned I am switching clinics.


----------



## sunnylove

CupcakeFairy2 said:


> sunnylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CupcakeFairy2 said:
> 
> 
> I noticed most of you have had a cerclage put it due to your short/funneling cervix. at my 19 week scan I was told my cervix was .05-1.5 cm long and the membranes were funneling. I don't know what to do because of the increased possibility of rupture due to the funneling. they would also have to draw amniotic fluid to rule out infection due to the unknown grey mass they saw in my uterus. both the procedures seem risky but so does doing nothing. what would you do in this situation? has anybody ever NOT gotten a cerlage in this or a similar circumstance?
> 
> At 19 weeks, my cervix was measuring at .9cm. I was not funneling at the time, so getting my cerclage placed was easy. That said, I know a LOT of women got the cerclage with funneling and there were no complications, so it's definitely possible. You need to get the cerclage placed. You are too short not to get one placed.
> 
> As far as the "gray mass," is it a mass or is it like a sludge in the fluid? I had "amniotic sludge" which the doctors kept an eye on but did not get tested. If it's just that, I would not have them draw amniotic fluid. My doctor told me to always check my temperature and to come in at the first sign of possible infection. But I would not get your fluid drawn, that would be too risky in my book. If it is just sludge, they couldn't do anything about it anyway. There's no way to "disinfect" amniotic fluid. For me, the sludge started going away a few weeks later and me and the baby never had an infection.
> 
> This is of course all my opinion and you need to talk everything over with your doctor. I got my cerclage placed at 19 weeks and my cervix kept shortening, but I think it was the only thing that kept my baby in another 7 weeks! He was born early but he had no problems and is now 6 months old and perfect. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what i find strange is most of you in my situation were kept in the hospital and had emergency stitches. they didnt even put me on bed rest! they dont seem concerned enough to do anything drastic except the progesterone pills. its so confusing and frustrating. i dont know what to do esp. if they are going to require me to draw fluid before they will do a stitch. :(Click to expand...

I was given a cerclage the day they found out how short my cervix was. But I was sent home the same day on full bed rest, and was put on complete bed rest the remainder of my pregnancy (the last 3 weeks in hospital). Some doctors and hospitals (especially in the UK) don't prescribe bed rest because not everybody believes it works (there are no studies to prove it does) but here in the US they over-prescribe bed rest. Good luck!


----------



## 4 boys

Cupcake: I'm really surprised they didn't keep you in hospital at your scan,

I was 17weeks+7days when I had a cervical scan and was told I had 1 cm of cervix left and funnelling also bulging membranes!!! 

They kept me in and 18weeks (next day) they put in emergency stitch I'm lucky my baby survived one catch of them membranes my son wouldn't have been here today..
If I hadn't have had a appointment that day who's what would have happened!!

I would defiantly get to hospital ASAP and hope all is ok


----------



## CupcakeFairy2

im scared to take a shower or cook or even walk! my husband works though and I don't have anybody to help me full time. how much activity is too much in my situation? is sitting ok?


----------



## 4 boys

Yeah sitting is ok, bed rest doesn't mean just sleep just relax keep off your feet..
Your ok to shower personally I didn't bath due to risk of infection but just slowly do things till you get a Stitch put in and I'd push your doctor or I'd change as it's your baby you have to protect :hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I would definitely tell them I feel more comfortable having a stitch. if they can't explain a clear reason why they ate not pushing it I would be changing docs. Maybe a 2nd opinion is in order anyway. As for bedrest. I was put on bedrest right after my scan and a week later after cerclage was put in I stayed on complete bedrest for the remainder of the pregnancy. That was 8 yrs ago, but now at my new hospital, they are saying they don't recommend bedrest anymore. Kinda scares me but I'm gonna take it one day at a time and trust they know what they're talking about


----------



## mybabyluv3

So I'm going in for my stitch in 2 hrs. Hoping it's not too late. I started cramping Tues at work and it lasted through the night and the ystrdy at work just kept getting worse and worse. It didn't help that we were short and I was wrkn like crazy. went in at 7:30 and didn't have a proper break till 2:growlmad:. when I got home and went to bathroom there was pink!! Called the OB on call and he said I was having contractions and with my history to come right in and I might not be able to have my cerclage today if I was having a mc. 

You know I was scared to death. :cry: So at the ER they scanned baby and everything looked great with baby and cervix was closed:happydance:. My concern is, how can she tell what else is going on. Like an I shortening or anything without an internal scan. I was sent home and told to follow up with my OB. The pain hasn't gotten any better through the night and Tylenol doesn't do a thing. I am so scared that my cervix had changed over night and I won't be able to get my cerclage today.. I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## 4 boys

My thoughts are with you today I'm sure all will be fine. I had lots of discharge before my stitch and also pains and to be honest that continued throughout my pregnancy.
As you know from your previous pregnancy bed rest does work and remember doctors are NOT always right so my advise on that would be bed rest or at least keep your feet up as much as you can.:flower:

Keep us updated and once again all the best :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

So I'm going in for my stitch in 2 hrs. Hoping it's not too late. I started cramping Tues at work and it lasted through the night and the ystrdy at work just kept getting worse and worse. It didn't help that we were short and I was wrkn like crazy. went in at 7:30 and didn't have a proper break till 2:growlmad:. when I got home and went to bathroom there was pink!! Called the OB on call and he said I was having contractions and with my history to come right in and I might not be able to have my cerclage today if I was having a mc. 

You know I was scared to death. :cry: So at the ER they scanned baby and everything looked great with baby and cervix was closed:happydance:. My concern is, how can she tell what else is going on. Like an I shortening or anything without an internal scan. I was sent home and told to follow up with my OB. The pain hasn't gotten any better through the night and Tylenol doesn't do a thing. I am so scared that my cervix had changed over night and I won't be able to get my cerclage today.. I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## ~Brandy~

FX for you babyluv! Please update us when you know more.


----------



## mybabyluv3

So they ended postponing. I was and still am in a lot of pain. Don't appear to be in any type of labor so happy bout that. He actually said my cervix is firm and long kind of like a pre-pregnancy. Baby seems to be doing great:happydance: It seems like my fibroids are acting up and that's what's causing all the discomfort. Something about them releasing some hormone. I've been put on Indomethacin got the fibroid pain for 2 days and wait for a call from them on Sunday to reschedule for Mon. 

Thanks for the support. For now I guess I just have to sit patiently waiting and taking it easy.


----------



## 4 boys

:hugs::hugs: oh no it never goes to plan do is it ? Anyway try take it easy this weekend rest relax and hopefully you'll be fine for stitch :thumbup:

Good news the pain isn't pre labour and your cervix are good shame on the fibroids :shrug:

Keep in touch and try not worry your doing great :flower::hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

4 boys said:


> :hugs::hugs: oh no it never goes to plan do is it ? Anyway try take it easy this weekend rest relax and hopefully you'll be fine for stitch :thumbup:
> 
> Good news the pain isn't pre labour and your cervix are good shame on the fibroids :shrug:
> 
> Keep in touch and try not worry your doing great :flower::hugs:


Aww, thanks hun:flower: Think I was just disappointed after all the anticipation leading up to yesterday, then being told I have to wait. Ugh:hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

Mybabyluv3. GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW HOPE YOUR STILL FEELING OK :thumbup: 
WILL BE THINKING ABOUT YOU :hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

So finally on my way home from hospital. Just stopped and got some food first. I went in at 11 and didn't get discharged until 6:30. Took about 5 hrs for me to finally go to bathroom. That was painful. Other than that, procedure went as planned and baby still looks good. Baby was actually bouncing around during the 2nd scan after the procedure. So I'm a momma right now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mybabyluv3 said:


> So finally on my way home from hospital. Just stopped and got some food first. I went in at 11 and didn't get discharged until 6:30. Took about 5 hrs for me to finally go to bathroom. That was painful. Other than that, procedure went as planned and baby still looks good. Baby was actually bouncing around during the 2nd scan after the procedure. So I'm a momma right now.

They let you go home the same day they did the cerclage? 

They kept me 3 days those jerks lol!


----------



## 4 boys

:thumbup::happydance::hugs:

We'll done it will be sore toilet wise for a few days even weeks every women is different but you'll get plenty of advise on here..

Your lucky to come home same day,unfortunately for me I had to stay in a few days because I had 1cm of cervix left was in early labour and had funneling and bulging membranes!!! 

(Tmi) but when I had bowel movement I had to hold tissue down there it used to feel like it was going to fall out strange but just incase you feel same!

As you know bed rest works it's up to you what to do but please take it easy and slow for a few days :thumbup:

So glad :baby: is happy xx

:hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

My last cerclage was same day also. That was emergent. So far I feel pretty good. Just a little sore down there but the swelling has gone. My pain right now it's in my thigh. The front, so they don't seem too worried, but going up and down the stairs is like torture. 

I know that feeling of something bout to fall out. That's what I dreaded this time around but so far I haven't felt it. I was wondering if it would be different this time since it was put in while I was still nice and long and strong. I'm gonna use these next couple of days to relax but also see how I am on my feet before I try to head back to work. I'm not ready financially to stop working just yet but if my body tells me enough then I'm surely gonna listen:flower:


----------



## 4 boys

You have more experience than me then :thumbup: I've only had the stitch procedure once so you been there before..

Enjoy your pregnancy and hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks 4 boys. Last was 8 yrs ago. Things have changed. I didn't have to do the injections just bedrest before. Can't say I'm looking forward to getting a shot every month.


----------



## orbitalonxy

Hi all, merry Christmas,

I actually put this in another forum but I tot I try here.


Hi all,

Sorry for putting a thread like this on Christmas Eve but I just needed some reassurance hopefully.

Just a bit of background I have uterine didelphys and took me about 1 year and the half to get pregnant (partly due to irregular periods due to polycyatic ovaries) This is my first pregnancy!

Today I had my detailed scan at 21 weeks + 5 days ( a baby boy!!! Wheee) baby is all good which is great.

Then I ask the dr if he could measure my cervical length as I heard with uterine didelphys this May cause some problem later into pregnancy. ( silly me for not asking my doctor to measure this earlier so I have nothing to compare to except my dating scan at 8 weeks which just mentioned it is long and close). The u/s doctor gave a range from 22.5 mm -21 mm and firmly settling on 21 mm. He said that they usually a range of 25 mm and that I maybe at risk of pre term labour ( which I expect with my condition anyway) and just send me off with recommendation that my obgyn do further inspection in the future.

Now, I am only going to see my obgyn on the 20th next month and I am afraid that it might be a long wait till then and the cervix might be even shorter then. I did emailed him asking about his opinion on it and hopefully to see him earlier but because tomorrow is Christmas, I am not expecting any reply till maybe Thursday.

I am a super worry wart and so I did some research online ( although not much ) there were happy story but I keep dwelling on those that didn't have good outcome. ( did I mentioned I have a history of anxiety attack) I guess I just want to see if anyone here could help me out and give me some reassurance so I can be positive about all this ( I actually was pretty positive about my pregnancy till my itchy found google! Sigh)

Thank you for taking ur time to listen to my long winded story!


I know I have UD which could have contribute to shorter cervix. But was wondering if anyone else in my condition can give a bit of insight


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sorry but I have no experience with that condition. I will say that you need to not play around when it comes to the possibility of preterm labor. I would definitely stay on the drs until I got more clarityon the situation. Hope things turn out for the best for you.:hugs:


----------



## orbitalonxy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Sorry but I have no experience with that condition. I will say that you need to not play around when it comes to the possibility of preterm labor. I would definitely stay on the drs until I got more clarityon the situation. Hope things turn out for the best for you.:hugs:


Thanks for the reply. I manage to get in an earlier appointment with my dr ( next week ) hopefully I would get some clarification! ( and hopefully nothing is too late too!) thanks!:hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

That's good to hear. You'll be fine. Stay off Google!!


----------



## orbitalonxy

Hmmmmm just checked my 8 weeks scan showed that I was at 32.2 cm.... So I guess being 21 mm at 21 w 5 days doesn't sound to bad? Hope so! Stopping googling for sure!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went in for my 26W U/S... Cerclage is holding well first of all thank god! No funneling and its at around 3 so thats fantastic news! :happydance:

The babies are 2.1lbs and 2.0lbs both are 14" long...... There is a reason I feel like I am over stuffed in there thats alot of babies :) I have only gained 9lbs so far but the doctor said that is fine because they are in the 58th percentile so totally normal size.

I got pics but they are all crappy because they are so smashed up together in there you cant decipher much of anything lol.

Hope everyone else is doing great :)


----------



## mybabyluv3

~Brandy~ said:


> I went in for my 26W U/S... Cerclage is holding well first of all thank god! No funneling and its at around 3 so thats fantastic news! :happydance:
> 
> The babies are 2.1lbs and 2.0lbs both are 14" long...... There is a reason I feel like I am over stuffed in there thats alot of babies :) I have only gained 9lbs so far but the doctor said that is fine because they are in the 58th percentile so totally normal size.
> 
> I got pics but they are all crappy because they are so smashed up together in there you cant decipher much of anything lol.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great :)

That is great news Brandy. I couldn't imagine having 2 growing inside at the same time. I feel stuffed already. Saw your bump pic and you look great btw! Let's keep these babies in!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Dh and I just came home from Wal-Mart and some other places. It was my first real length of time out since my cerclage was placed. I decided I would try walking to get my food to finally travel down. As I said before feeling really stuffed. I had to go to bathroom but was trying to hold it till I got home. As we were pulling into driveway I tried to push out some gas and felt like a leaked. Then felt another gush. Thinking I was peeing on myself, rushed to bathroom and my pantiliner was covered in blood. I know tmi but it was enough to be dripping into toilet but then it stopped. I am lying down now feeling just a little bit campy but scared to go look again. 

If it stops I think I will just leave it till Mon when I have my ob appt. Really hope I won't have to go to ER tonight.


----------



## sunnylove

mybabyluv, if you are gushing blood, you need to go to the hospital asap.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm going to call. It's not on pad but I was laying down. But definitely still bright red when I wipe


----------



## ~Brandy~

I would be at the hospital immediately


----------



## 4 boys

Mybabyluv3--- how are you please let us know I just read your post,, I think you've done too much too soon I hope all is ok and hospital is best place to be :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm finally back home. Ended up falling asleep waiting on return call from Dr which never happened cuz I have the wrong #. Went in at 6:30 after the bleeding got heavier and with small clotting. Took them but 6 hrs to even check the cervix, but all was well they said. Baby was looking good and moving around. Cervix was still the same. No shortening or dilation. Placenta all in tact. So basically they just called it threatened abortion cuz they can't think of any cause. Thing that gets me is they are still saying return to work and continue normal activities. No restrictions besides no sex.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats very strange baby that they wouldnt have you resting or something. I am sorry :( I wish I had words of advice for you. I will keep you and the baby in my thoughts.

Atleast you were checked and there isnt any obvious signs of an issue.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks Brandy. I don't understand it but they are really pushing this no bedrest thing. I'm just like sip saying that in front of my husband. He keeps saying to me well the doctor says your ok. I could just bash him in his head sometimes, smh! Just kidding, lol.


----------



## 4 boys

Mybabyluv3--- so glad you and :baby: are ok..
I was so worried yesterday when you said you was going hospital.
All doctors have different opinions but as you've been through this before you know bed rest works.. I would just do bed rest anyway and your husband wil just have to accept it but my husband was same as I had two doctors saying same as yours 1 for bed rest 1 said no need to bed rest but I just did it anyway as I had a lot of pain and bleeding before and after the stitch got put in!!
Men hate it when we go on strike :haha::haha: but you've got to rest for the sake of you little treasure inside you :hugs:

I don't want to say you did wrong but personally I think you went on a long day out too soon you really need to take it easy even if your body is saying you feel fine :thumbup:
To be honest I didn't go outside since my stitch went in at 18weeks I just stayed inside in bed,sofa or pottered about the house I just went to weekly scans that's it straight there and back and honestly that was enough for me, but everyone is different...

Please try rest limit what you do and let your husband take over abit more it's his little treasure too..

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rissy

Hi ladies,
I have been coming across this forum quite a bit and feel the need seek some advice. I had a preventative cerclage put in last week at 13 weeks. I had to have this done as in June I lost my baby at 17 weeks after my membrane ruptured and I went into labour. 
So I'm a bit concerned about my recovery from the stitch. It was a little more complicated than I thought at first as they had to cut some skin around the cervix to get my stitch quite high. So I have dissolvable stitches where they did the cut. I had cramping the first day and bleeding that day and for the couple of days after I had light pink spotting mixed with discharge. I had a follow up on Friday as everything was looking good and cervix was measuring long. Over the weekend I noticed more red specks in my discharge and then it went away. This morning I woke up and it was definitely redder only when I wipe. I'm worried as I thought all was healing but it doesn't seem that way. Has anyone experienced red spotting like this. It's been a week since they put it in and I've been resting heaps.
I'm seeing my OB today so hopefully will get some answers but thought I'd ask you all if you have experienced this.

Thanks heaps 
:)


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hi Rissy, please let us know how everything turned out at your appt. Sorry the healing is taking longer than expected.



4 boys, yes I know I'm gonna have to listen to my body and first sign of discomfort I'm having a seat. Had follow up today. Baby is doing great, looking good, and looked like he was having fun playing around in there. Spoke to the Dr again about my concern about working and she just kept going on and on about how bedrest doesn't work and how working and being on your feet won't cause a miscarriage it just might be uncomfortable. All this to me with my husband taking it all in. He even tried to add his 2 cents saying I feel that way cuz I was on bedrest before. 

On another note, I saw on accident my results from my materniT21 test. I had told the previous nurse that called with the results that I didn't want to know the sex. But there it was on screen that it looks like we ate having a boy! I am so excited. I really didn't want to know for disappointment of it being a girl. I would've loved a girl, it's just that part of the reason we were trying to get pregnant was for a son. My anatomy scan isn't until Feb 13, so I think we will wait to tell everyone till then.


----------



## 4 boys

Mybabyluv3---
Congratulations. :flower: I have 4 sons no daughters so your blessed to have one of each :hugs:

I'd still bed rest you have done it before and it works :thumbup::thumbup:
Trust your body it's ok the doctor saying you can work etc and it won't cause miscarriage but it's the big what IF I wouldn't want to chance it :nope:
My doctors both give there opinion and I took bed rest, you need to keep Pressure off your cervix but that my advice..

Ask some of the other mums what they'd do regarding bed rest :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunnylove

I'd say do whatever you're comfortable doing. Bed rest has never been proven to work. I hated it, and do not think it helped and it made me extremely uncomfortable 24/7. I had such terrible body aches constantly, my back and hips were killing me. Here in the US bed rest is almost always prescribed for a difficult pregnancy. *shrug* I'm not a fan, but I can't say if it works or not. I told that to my doctor and he said "We don't know what's keeping your baby in right now. It could be the bed rest." So who knows.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I think everyone is different because I am all for bedrest.


It's physically not possible that laying down doesnt relieve the pressure and or weight off of a cervix. 

So I think depending on the issues you're experiencing then bed rest is absolutely helpful especially for me.


----------



## shanny

I had 4 stitches and was all pretty straight forward but the minute i had any spotting or other discharge rest was prescribed

anything that helps keep the babies in


----------



## mills80

Just to add my twopence, I do advocate bedrest, at least modified rest where you can go to the bathroom, make lunch, quick showers, nothing strenuous. It just makes sense if you have an incompetent cervix only lying down will take weight off it. 

That being said, I live in UK, thy don't advise bedrest at all. Even after I was found to be funneling to the stitch, thy told me to continue as normal, I am not comfortable with the idea of walking around too much though and pretty much stay lying down for most of the day. Though I kno a lot of IC ladies who have not done bedrest and delivered full term. I have made it to 32 weeks and I think in my case the bedrest helped me get this far.

Circulation problems are the main drawback, I asked my midwife for compression stocking and wear them daily. Also do leg rotations and flex my calf muscles through the day to help keep blood flowing.

Whatever you decide hope it works well for you.


----------



## 4 boys

Mills80--- :happydance: 32 weeks not long left, your doing something right :thumbup::thumbup: but like you said, it does help and I myself is from UK and they don't recommend bed rest but after I asked for a second opinion I was told to just bed rest as too was funnelling and bulging membranes :growlmad: 

Every woman is different but each is to there own and it doesn't mean lay down 24/7 just minimise what you do... I struggled complete bed rest as I had a 3 - 9 - 12 yr olds to look after but my husband had no choice but to take over :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes I am currently on what they said was Modified Bed Rest... Which actually means just lounge around lazy like and dont go to work lol.

I can still move about the house but I am not allowed to lift more than 5lbs and no activity for more than 1 hour at a time. So I get up and do a load of laundry here and there and do dishes etc... But I make sure after each thing I do I sit/lay down for a bit and remove weight from my cervix.


----------



## nat2

Had my stitch put in at 19weeks and am not 32 weeks. Due to have it out in 4 weeks time!! 

I am also from UK and wasnt told bedrest or anything at all like that! Was told intercourse etc would also still be fine.

Cervix is now longer than before the stitch went in. Its been a lifesaver


----------



## ~Brandy~

nat2 said:


> Had my stitch put in at 19weeks and am not 32 weeks. Due to have it out in 4 weeks time!!
> 
> I am also from UK and wasnt told bedrest or anything at all like that! Was told intercourse etc would also still be fine.
> 
> Cervix is now longer than before the stitch went in. Its been a lifesaver

Thats awesome :) I have my appt at 32W to either remove or discuss the removal of the stitch they didn't say which. But since I have twins mine will be out earlier since we normally deliver around 36W.


----------



## 4 boys

Nat2-- not long left now, it's really good news your cervix hasn't change :happydance: :thumbup:

I also got told no intercourse so yeah different areas , different doctors all different advice :shrug::shrug:

Go with how YOU feel :happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mills80

Glad everyone else is doing well...

reaching 32 weeks is a milestone I wanted to get to. Even though we haven't done any preparation for baby to come home..still don't want to jinx it by getting our hopes up. 

It's been a long pregnancy and feels like these last few weeks are draging by. Hope nothing else changes now. Can't wait to hold this baby and introduce my 3 yr old to him. ( he keeps telling me to go to hospital cuz he wants his baby brother right now!)

Haven't discussed stitch removal or delivery with OB yet, think that will be in my 35/36 week. I can start getting excited then..:happydance:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I've been reading all your posts just haven't had a chance to respond. I have been feeling pretty good. Haven't had any pulling or other sensations down there which is what I was afraid of. I think having the stitch in before there was any change to the cervix is the reason. Also, my stitch seems to be in very low. Just a finger tip inserted and I can feel string. Pretty odd but last time was a different md and circumstance. 

I definitely believe bedrest helps. Maybe complete strict bedrest isn't for everybody but I totally believe that reading with your feet up helps relieve pressure off your cervix. I knew whenever I was up for too long before I would soon be in pain and all it took was for more to get off my feet. Even now though I'm not having pains, I have a big increase in discharge when I stand and walk for any length of time. I went to work Tues for the first time and when it was over had brown mucusy discharge. I'm just still unsure of how much longer I will continue to work. Just taking it one day at a time.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Congratulations to all of you who are coming up to stitch removal day. I have a long way to go. I know you can't wait.


----------



## nat2

Will be discussing stitch removal at my 35 week scan so stitch should be coming out sometime in the last week of January!! Yay.

Although I've woken up this morning with mild period paind and slight backache.

The backache is there every morning because i find it difficult to sleep and the backache has now gone so i'm not worried about that but i still have period type cramping right under my bump where you would normally feel it just before you started your period.

Discharge is still normal and there is no sign of any blood or anything.

The cramps arent in any pattern and arent getting worse (they are just like a constant dull period ache)which now seem to be dying off a little.

Has anyone else had this? Should i be seriously worried? xx


----------



## sunnylove

Nat, my doctor always told me not to be worried about 'pain' unless it was severe. I tend to agree. I had horrid back pain when I was on bed rest but it was strictly bed rest-related. I wouldn't worry too much about it!


----------



## Bec C

HELP I'm having my stitch out on Monday, I'm 37 weeks today and Im petrified, I want to run away and bury my head. Please can you help me feel better. I'm scared it's going to hurt, I know it is but I'm just afraid of everything. 

Please calm me down, I can't eat!! :cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bec C said:


> HELP I'm having my stitch out on Monday, I'm 37 weeks today and Im petrified, I want to run away and bury my head. Please can you help me feel better. I'm scared it's going to hurt, I know it is but I'm just afraid of everything.
> 
> Please calm me down, I can't eat!! :cry:

My doctor told me that I wouldnt feel a thing and that he does it right in the office..... I hope thats true now I am worried.

If I was you I would be more excited just that you made it to 37W!! Congrats


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nat I have back pain ALOT usually 3-4 days a week. I have to use a heating pad on low and take warm baths to relax. Sorry :(


----------



## baby_maybe

Try to relax about the removal ladies, it is a little uncomfortable but over before you know it. I've been in and out in a couple of hours 4 times now with having mine out each time and I felt great right after, no lasting pain or anything. Even carried a couple more weeks each time too!


----------



## mills80

Bec C, I am waiting for stitch removal! The last time I had it done, it was under anesthetic so I did not feel a thing and was over in a matter of minutes!

Just had minor spotting after and dull cramping but I did not even need painkillers for that it was very mild.

Baby boy did not come soon after and was induced due to having gestational diabetes a few days later...

Best of luck for removal, u will get to see your precious baby soon, focus on that!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I wonder if I am the only one having it removed before full term... I was told they would have it out most likely between 32-34W.. I guess because it's twins and I could go at a moments notice..

Either way I will try not to worry about the removal.


----------



## mills80

Nat 2, back pain is pretty standard at ths stage in pregnancy. I get it too esp after getting up frm bed in the morning along with braxton hicks.

Had my scan today and the sonographer made me turn on my right side to get a better view of baby. I did and got a stabbing pain in my lower back nd felt like my uterus went rock hard. Don't know wht it was cuz it went away whn I turned back.

I was told to get checked only if I started bleeding or felt waters break so I guess aches nd pains r pretty much expected at ths stage. If thy get stronger tho, I would suggest setting checked out to rule out contractions.


----------



## baby_maybe

The earliest I've had any of mine taken out is 36 weeks :)


----------



## mybabyluv3

I think I was around 34 wks when I got mine out. He did it right in the office. I don't rmbr it feeling good but if the pain was unbearable I'm sure I would remember. No anesthetic used I believe. Baby was born at a little over 37 wks in a scheduled cesarean. Not sure why he did it so early


----------



## mills80

Brandy, I am no expert nd haven't had a twin pg so don't know wht the procedure is . But birth before 36 weeks is considered premature. So I m guessing if thy r expectecting u to go into labour soon after, ur doc should discuss premature care? Of course thy will try to keep ur babies in for as long as possible unless there's a good reason to get thm out.

Not sure, its sumthg to check with ur doc. I have heard twins come early anyway so I guess thts why thy don't want the stitch in place in case u go into labour earlier thn term. 

My OB said 36-38 weeks in case of singleton pg..


----------



## ~Brandy~

mills80 said:


> Brandy, I am no expert nd haven't had a twin pg so don't know wht the procedure is . But birth before 36 weeks is considered premature. So I m guessing if thy r expectecting u to go into labour soon after, ur doc should discuss premature care? Of course thy will try to keep ur babies in for as long as possible unless there's a good reason to get thm out.
> 
> Not sure, its sumthg to check with ur doc. I have heard twins come early anyway so I guess thts why thy don't want the stitch in place in case u go into labour earlier thn term.
> 
> My OB said 36-38 weeks in case of singleton pg..

Actually 36W for twins is standard most do not make it past that. The twin moms that do make it past that are typically scheduled for a Csection prior to 37W due to the medical complications that arise right at 37W. We have had to become very familiar with the NICU and the potential of a premature delivery :( But they do that will all parents of multiples.

The multiples forum on here is much different than those in the 3rd Trimester lol most of us are trying to make it to 35W+ while everyone else is trying to evict the babies.


----------



## nat2

very quiet on here again lately! How is everyone?

I have my 33 week scan tomorrow and stitch will be coming out in 3 weeks! 

Little bit nervous to be honest as to what to expect (do i prepare myself in case labour is upon me as soon as the stitch is out) or is it highly unlikely?

I have a friend who went into labour 48 hours after having stitch out so i guess i just have to wait and see!


----------



## ~Brandy~

nat2 said:


> very quiet on here again lately! How is everyone?
> 
> I have my 33 week scan tomorrow and stitch will be coming out in 3 weeks!
> 
> Little bit nervous to be honest as to what to expect (do i prepare myself in case labour is upon me as soon as the stitch is out) or is it highly unlikely?
> 
> I have a friend who went into labour 48 hours after having stitch out so i guess i just have to wait and see!

When it gets quite on here I assume that no news is good news for us all? :happydance: There are a couple people that are very close to having the stitch out yourself included so that is exciting! I love seeing success ;) 

Makes this long journey seem a little easier.



I just realized...... I have had my stitch 12W today and it was a rescue cerclage it's doing an amazing job :) I am so grateful!!


----------



## mills80

Nat2

Not long now, less thn a month nd u will c ur baby:happydance:, its exciting! 

My midwife said we can't really say whn I will strt labour after stitch removal. In my previous pg, my cervix stayed closed and long for a whole day even after thy induced labour with strong contractions. Tho things progressed pretty quickly after it did decide to open.

It was so frustrating, after months of trying to keep baby in, he didn't want to come out! I was told it could hav been scar tissue holding things together

Ths time tho, my cervix is already funneling so m assuming tht once stitch is removed, I should dialate immediately? No one can say for sure so I guess v just hav to wait nd c. Good luck for ur scan tomm


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> Nat2
> 
> Not long now, less thn a month nd u will c ur baby:happydance:, its exciting!
> 
> My midwife said we can't really say whn I will strt labour after stitch removal. In my previous pg, my cervix stayed closed and long for a whole day even after thy induced labour with strong contractions. Tho things progressed pretty quickly after it did decide to open.
> 
> It was so frustrating, after months of trying to keep baby in, he didn't want to come out! I was told it could hav been scar tissue holding things together
> 
> Ths time tho, my cervix is already funneling so m assuming tht once stitch is removed, I should dialate immediately? No one can say for sure so I guess v just hav to wait nd c. Good luck for ur scan tomm

Noooooo ive got 7 weeks until shes allowed to come out!! lol

Although potentially 3 weeks if she comes straight after the stitch! Ill let you know what they say tomorrow after the scan x


----------



## nat2

~Brandy~ said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> very quiet on here again lately! How is everyone?
> 
> I have my 33 week scan tomorrow and stitch will be coming out in 3 weeks!
> 
> Little bit nervous to be honest as to what to expect (do i prepare myself in case labour is upon me as soon as the stitch is out) or is it highly unlikely?
> 
> I have a friend who went into labour 48 hours after having stitch out so i guess i just have to wait and see!
> 
> When it gets quite on here I assume that no news is good news for us all? :happydance: There are a couple people that are very close to having the stitch out yourself included so that is exciting! I love seeing success ;)
> 
> Makes this long journey seem a little easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized...... I have had my stitch 12W today and it was a rescue cerclage it's doing an amazing job :) I am so grateful!!Click to expand...

Happy 12 week stitch day!! i have had mine in just over 13 weeks..... they do a great job! I didnt even know it was possible to have one and had never heard of them before i was told i needed one! x


----------



## mybabyluv3

Aww you all will be leaving me. We need to get some more girls that still have a long way to go on here to hang out with me..... but seriously I am happy you made it this far. I've been there and the feeling it's amazing!


----------



## mills80

Nat2 how did ur scan go? Sorry I got ahead of myself saying tht u hav hav only a month to go...I kno tht all of us r trying to keep these babies cookin for as long as possible!

Even so I am luking forward to stitch removal day -thts my get to date cuz I will be 37 weeks thn nd full term.


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> Nat2 how did ur scan go? Sorry I got ahead of myself saying tht u hav hav only a month to go...I kno tht all of us r trying to keep these babies cookin for as long as possible!
> 
> Even so I am luking forward to stitch removal day -thts my get to date cuz I will be 37 weeks thn nd full term.

Hi Mills.

Scan went well thank you.... little miss is now 4lb 3 at 33 weeks! Seems massive to me as i was only 4lb 2 when i was born at 37 weeks and am only 5ft 2 and 7st pre-preg weight now but ahh well.

They didnt check my cervix length or stitch so i have no idea how that is...... :-( however i've been having mild period pains over the last 2 days and feeling very low twinges in my cervix so am hoping that this isnt anything bad happening.

I have a growth scan in 2 weeks and on that day they will give me a date for the following week to have stitch out (at 36 weeks)! Doc says shes allowed to come whenever she likes after that date and will be fine. Cant wait to meet her now. xxx


----------



## mills80

Thts a gud weight for 33 weeks. My lo was only estimated at 3.8lbs at 32 +4weeks nd doc assumes he will be a tiny baby. Not concerned abt tht cuz DS was born at 38 weeks weighing a measly 5.8 lbs so I guess I just hav small babies. As long as thy r healthy tho; thts wht important.

I don't thk u hav to worry abt ur cervix anymore. The docs told me tht after 28 weeks, thy would not do any more internal scans mostly to avoid risk of infection so close to delivery. If things were to progress, thy would remove the stitch nd allow labour to happen.

Its nice tht thy r offering u another scan in 2 weeks. Did u request it? My next one is a growth scan at 36 weeks but its cuz I hav gestational diabetes.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nat- Great weight for 33W :) My doctor wont be doing any internal cervical checks or scans after 30W's. I think at that point its irrelevant because they cant do a whole lot anyway. But the weight of your baby is great and you seem to be doing really well so I wouldnt be concerned.

My doctor is going to continue with my abdominal scans every 2 weeks until delivery. The abdominal isnt as accurate but it still give them a snapshot of if there is funneling and how its progressing.


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> Thts a gud weight for 33 weeks. My lo was only estimated at 3.8lbs at 32 +4weeks nd doc assumes he will be a tiny baby. Not concerned abt tht cuz DS was born at 38 weeks weighing a measly 5.8 lbs so I guess I just hav small babies. As long as thy r healthy tho; thts wht important.
> 
> I don't thk u hav to worry abt ur cervix anymore. The docs told me tht after 28 weeks, thy would not do any more internal scans mostly to avoid risk of infection so close to delivery. If things were to progress, thy would remove the stitch nd allow labour to happen.
> 
> Its nice tht thy r offering u another scan in 2 weeks. Did u request it? My next one is a growth scan at 36 weeks but its cuz I hav gestational diabetes.




~Brandy~ said:


> Nat- Great weight for 33W :) My doctor wont be doing any internal cervical checks or scans after 30W's. I think at that point its irrelevant because they cant do a whole lot anyway. But the weight of your baby is great and you seem to be doing really well so I wouldnt be concerned.
> 
> My doctor is going to continue with my abdominal scans every 2 weeks until delivery. The abdominal isnt as accurate but it still give them a snapshot of if there is funneling and how its progressing.

Mills - Thanks - i didnt request another scan but ive been having scans every 2 weeks anyway cuz of cervix length and also as im so small myself so my BMI is quite low - they wanted to keep an eye on LO's growth.

She seems to be growing ok though so will just do one last growth scan in 2 weeks.

Hope shes not massive..... how on earth will she come out of me!!!! :-k

Her daddy isnt exactly tall either - hes 5ft 8 or 9? i think! lol and he was only 6lb at full term so think we are going to have a little chubby one here!

Just want her here now! 

Hoping the stitch removal isnt too painful as the doc's words to me yesterday were "unfortunately we wont be giving you any pain relief or epidural as you did when you had the stitch in... it wont be pleasant but will be ok"

Thanks Doc! :dohh:


----------



## ~Brandy~

nat2 said:


> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> Thts a gud weight for 33 weeks. My lo was only estimated at 3.8lbs at 32 +4weeks nd doc assumes he will be a tiny baby. Not concerned abt tht cuz DS was born at 38 weeks weighing a measly 5.8 lbs so I guess I just hav small babies. As long as thy r healthy tho; thts wht important.
> 
> I don't thk u hav to worry abt ur cervix anymore. The docs told me tht after 28 weeks, thy would not do any more internal scans mostly to avoid risk of infection so close to delivery. If things were to progress, thy would remove the stitch nd allow labour to happen.
> 
> Its nice tht thy r offering u another scan in 2 weeks. Did u request it? My next one is a growth scan at 36 weeks but its cuz I hav gestational diabetes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Nat- Great weight for 33W :) My doctor wont be doing any internal cervical checks or scans after 30W's. I think at that point its irrelevant because they cant do a whole lot anyway. But the weight of your baby is great and you seem to be doing really well so I wouldnt be concerned.
> 
> My doctor is going to continue with my abdominal scans every 2 weeks until delivery. The abdominal isnt as accurate but it still give them a snapshot of if there is funneling and how its progressing.Click to expand...
> 
> Mills - Thanks - i didnt request another scan but ive been having scans every 2 weeks anyway cuz of cervix length and also as im so small myself so my BMI is quite low - they wanted to keep an eye on LO's growth.
> 
> She seems to be growing ok though so will just do one last growth scan in 2 weeks.
> 
> Hope shes not massive..... how on earth will she come out of me!!!! :-k
> 
> Her daddy isnt exactly tall either - hes 5ft 8 or 9? i think! lol and he was only 6lb at full term so think we are going to have a little chubby one here!
> 
> Just want her here now!
> 
> Hoping the stitch removal isnt too painful as the doc's words to me yesterday were "unfortunately we wont be giving you any pain relief or epidural as you did when you had the stitch in... it wont be pleasant but will be ok"
> 
> Thanks Doc! :dohh:Click to expand...

haha thats similar to what my doctor said too... He told me that it would be uncomfortable but that it is just an office procedure and its over in a flash.


He better be right because I can kick like a mule :haha::blush:


----------



## mills80

Gosh! I wonder if u will be able to feel it whn thy take the stitch out? Must be ok if thy r not goin to giv u pain relief. Guess it depends on how thy put the stitch in tho?

Thy knocked me out for my removal in DS's pregnancy, don't kno abt ths time but I am guessing tht thy will do the same seeing tht its the same docs again. 

I hate the recovery period after the epidural/ anesthesia anyway; not being able to move,,catheter, waiting to feel normal again and it always makes me sick...oh the things v do for our babies huh?


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> Gosh! I wonder if u will be able to feel it whn thy take the stitch out? Must be ok if thy r not goin to giv u pain relief. Guess it depends on how thy put the stitch in tho?
> 
> Thy knocked me out for my removal in DS's pregnancy, don't kno abt ths time but I am guessing tht thy will do the same seeing tht its the same docs again.
> 
> I hate the recovery period after the epidural/ anesthesia anyway; not being able to move,,catheter, waiting to feel normal again and it always makes me sick...oh the things v do for our babies huh?

I'm quite relieved that Ill have no pain relief and get to get home cuz hated the recovery from epidural too especially havin to stay overnight and catheter etc. 

xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had to stay in the hospital 3 days after they placed my cerclage so I will take an office visit and no pain meds any day to go straight home.


----------



## nat2

~Brandy~ said:


> I had to stay in the hospital 3 days after they placed my cerclage so I will take an office visit and no pain meds any day to go straight home.

lol... I'm with u on that one!! X


----------



## nat2

urrrgggh i have on and off period type pains.... and the odd bit of pink discharge when i wipe for a couple of days. (only of a morning though strangely enough!)

I had pink discharge at 24 weeks (no period pains)and went to the hospital but my cervix was obviously still closed and fine....

Is this a sign somethings up?


----------



## sunnylove

It could be a sign of cervical changes or the stitch moving around. But I wouldn't worry if it was a little blood. If you start bleeding a significant amount, then something is definitely up!


----------



## nat2

Yes thats what i figured.

Its only of a morning and its only pinkish. No definite red in there! 

I've been feeling twinges / kicks in my cervix so im wondering whether shes dropped or is just headbutting me! x


----------



## mills80

Are you sure ur pains are not contractions? Or braxton hicks irritating the stitch? Don't know wht else it could be at this stage.

Hope it all calms down soon. If you are getting anxious, try giving l&d a call to see wht thy say.


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> Are you sure ur pains are not contractions? Or braxton hicks irritating the stitch? Don't know wht else it could be at this stage.
> 
> Hope it all calms down soon. If you are getting anxious, try giving l&d a call to see wht thy say.

ive been getting bh since about 20 weeks anyway but these definitely aren't contractions. They are just like mild period pains, exactly where period pains usually are. They aren't regular and aren't in a pattern. They aren't painful either. 

if there is still pinkish discharge in the morning ill call l&d although i kno they will tell me to go in. And they keep u in for 24 hours as well x


----------



## nat2

nat2 said:


> Yes thats what i figured.
> 
> Its only of a morning and its only pinkish. No definite red in there!
> 
> I've been feeling twinges / kicks in my cervix so im wondering whether shes dropped or is just headbutting me! x

Boooooo! More pinkish bleeding again! :-(

IT was find when i woke up and thought oh good its obviously settle down but i'm at work and have gone to the toilet and its back again!

Its only once or twice tho and then disapears... doesnt last long at all!

Really frustrating me now! :growlmad:


----------



## 4 boys

How is everyone today :flower:

I had a lot of pains and discharge before and after stitch got put in, I just took each day as it come but defiantly get checked if worried.

Before I had my stitch out I was getting regular pain every 5 min and tightenings it was that painful I really thought baby was going to rip through the stitch. I rang l&d and went in and they said I was in early stages so as a precaution they removed my stitch earlier than planned..
I even had to stay in over night as they thought baby would come straight away, as I was still contracting every 5 min but anyway I was like this for a week still in hospital and still no baby so they decided to send me home.. I was terrified in case baby came at home but boy I knew when I was in true labour I did get hospital and all was ok..
So I baby came 2week after stitch removal :happydance:

I also was terrified nervous, you name it I was it :haha::haha::haha:
Anyways I had gas&air for removal it took 5 min and they showed me it, it's like a thin wire string in a knot ..I didn't feel a thing.:thumbup:
BUT I BLOODY FELT IT WHEN IN LABOUR WITH GAS & AIR :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I had a choice for a spinal but they said it'll be a hour or so and more stress so I'm glad I went for it gas ..

Try not worry about removal but at least I'm prepared if I ever needed it again

Good luck everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

Nat2--- I always found it worse in a morning cos you've been laid down for so long, plus I was on bed rest so when I did stand or move too much it would happen... I had 3 children at home while I was supposed to be on bed rest and trust me I had a lot of pink discharge and regular pains and I always rang for advice so it's worth asking for some support :hugs:

Maybe your body's telling you to REST your on your feet and you've your little precious inside you been kept safe by a knot holding him/her in.
Maybe you need to take some time off work and I'd go get checked to be on the safe side :flower:


----------



## nat2

4 boys said:


> Nat2--- I always found it worse in a morning cos you've been laid down for so long, plus I was on bed rest so when I did stand or move too much it would happen... I had 3 children at home while I was supposed to be on bed rest and trust me I had a lot of pink discharge and regular pains and I always rang for advice so it's worth asking for some support :hugs:
> 
> Maybe your body's telling you to REST your on your feet and you've your little precious inside you been kept safe by a knot holding him/her in.
> Maybe you need to take some time off work and I'd go get checked to be on the safe side :flower:

4boys,

Thanks. I spend all day sat at a desk and havent moved since i got here at 9am other than to go to the toilet so havent been on my feet at all really. 

If it continues ill ring l&d but since posting this earlier on its gone again.

Only seems to be once or sometimes twice a day. x


----------



## mills80

I agree tht the reason u see pink inthe morning is mostly cuz u v been lying down for a long time nd it prob just collects nd comes out?

I remember u had ths before nd I did too at 27 weeks, no explaination for it.

I still say giv l&d a call nd see wht thy hav to say. Thy may want to swab for infection too.It may just be nothing but u don't want to take risks right now after making it ths far. Hope it goes well over the weekend for you. Put ur feet up nd relax!

Take care

Mills


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> I agree tht the reason u see pink inthe morning is mostly cuz u v been lying down for a long time nd it prob just collects nd comes out?
> 
> I remember u had ths before nd I did too at 27 weeks, no explaination for it.
> 
> I still say giv l&d a call nd see wht thy hav to say. Thy may want to swab for infection too.It may just be nothing but u don't want to take risks right now after making it ths far. Hope it goes well over the weekend for you. Put ur feet up nd relax!
> 
> Take care
> 
> Mills

thanks mills. It does always only seem to be when i get up from being lay or sat down for ages... Its as if it pools and collects then appears when i get up. Grrrh. How annoying.

i do think that this lo will come soon tho or as soon as this stitch comes out....

call it instinct but i just have a feeling!! X


----------



## mybabyluv3

I seem to get a lot of yellow discharge when I get up from laying for a while. Today if
I have more bleeding. None since I went into ER last week but I did work ystrdy and car is down sui had to go public transportation. Got home late and went out for a little while this morn. Been going to bathroom a lot today, don't know if that's related but after a bowl movement I wiped and there was kind of a lot of red blood. I've been lying down since and it it's lightening up and still nothing showing on liner. Last time they couldn't find a cause. I'm just gonna hang out here on couch and see what it do.


----------



## 4 boys

Please both get checked and rest thinking about you both. Keep us updated. Your in my thoughts 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mills80

Mybabyluv3, sorry its not going smooth for you. The only advice I can giv u is to rest, rest nd rest. Your cervix prob get irritated frm being on ur feet for long. 

I found tht if I walked arnd for long or sat arnd waiting for long time during hospital appointments, I would get a lot of discharge, not so if I spent the day in bed.

Yellow discharge is common esp with the stitch, bleeding should always be checked out but thn u know ur body best so u will kno wht to do.

As for me I m such a worry wart I run to the hospital with every twinge nd niggle. But thts wht keeps me sane otherwise I would sit arnd worrying abt things going wrong


----------



## ~Brandy~

mills80 said:


> Mybabyluv3, sorry its not going smooth for you. The only advice I can giv u is to rest, rest nd rest. Your cervix prob get irritated frm being on ur feet for long.
> 
> I found tht if I walked arnd for long or sat arnd waiting for long time during hospital appointments, I would get a lot of discharge, not so if I spent the day in bed.
> 
> Yellow discharge is common esp with the stitch, bleeding should always be checked out but thn u know ur body best so u will kno wht to do.
> 
> As for me I m such a worry wart I run to the hospital with every twinge nd niggle. But thts wht keeps me sane otherwise I would sit arnd worrying abt things going wrong


I am the same... I couldnt have drop of spotting or colored discharge or I would be getting checked. I am sure it's nothing but I have to have that piece of mind!


----------



## mybabyluv3

The bleeding is drying although now I am getting crampy. I am only 16 wks and know that right now if nothing else eventful is happening they wool just send me home saying threatened miscarriage.


----------



## 4 boys

Mybabyluv3-- aww Hun please please go get checked your just going to stress more and it's not helping one bit :nope:

I had constant cramp pain discharge bleeding all the way through my pregnancy I honestly don't know why and how I got as far as I did.:shrug:

Your always going to think the worse and you won't ease till you see your baby on screen, please go and even if you come home and all is ok just rest... 
I'm not good in awkward situation I just break down but you need to talk to see if all is alright? 

:hugs::hugs: thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

Nat2--- how are you today, if your not working today just keep your feet up and rest :hugs:


----------



## nat2

4 boys said:


> Nat2--- how are you today, if your not working today just keep your feet up and rest :hugs:

hey Hun. I'm fine thanks. No bleeding today as of yet...fingers crossed.

just sat watchin tv all day today lol. How r u xx


----------



## mills80

Well I woke up ths morning to light Brown discharge. It's a lot more discharge thn I usually get as well and has continued all through the morning.

My hubby says wait a while and see if it settles cuz I hav had ths earlier in the pg nd itsettled by itself. Really don't want to wait arnd in l&d today to be checked seeing tht its the weekend nd thy will be very busy

Hope it settles, I am seeing the midwife on tues, will ask her thn

Nat2 fingers crossed urs doesn't reappear...


----------



## mybabyluv3

4 boys said:


> Mybabyluv3-- aww Hun please please go get checked your just going to stress more and it's not helping one bit :nope:
> 
> I had constant cramp pain discharge bleeding all the way through my pregnancy I honestly don't know why and how I got as far as I did.:shrug:
> 
> Your always going to think the worse and you won't ease till you see your baby on screen, please go and even if you come home and all is ok just rest...
> I'm not good in awkward situation I just break down but you need to talk to see if all is alright?
> 
> :hugs::hugs: thinking of you :hugs:

Today is a good day so far. Bleeding is all clear. I'm starting to think that when I do too much it gets irritated around the stitch. Thanks for thinking of me. I try not to get too worried about every event. I would be a nervous wreck.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Nat hope everything stays quiet and uneventful for you too over there.


----------



## 4 boys

:happydance: so glad your all doing ok :happydance:

Rest is best and when you need to do something your body tells you when you need to stop :thumbup:

I've got my hands full with my 4 boys don't think I could imagine another :baby: as I know I'd need a stitch and I think it was my first and last stitch experience :flower:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nat2

mybabyluv3 said:


> Nat hope everything stays quiet and uneventful for you too over there.

Hey,

Everything all good... had a little more pinkish discharge last night but nothing major.

Saw midwife this morning and she said LO's definitely dropped and her head is right on my pelvis ready to engage.

She has confirmed that the period pains / cramps im getting and the sharp twinges diown there are all causes of little miss moving down and getting ready to engage!

Stitch out in 2 weeks..... eeek. Scared and excited! Dont know what to expect! 

Hope you are all ok! xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Must tell that little miss to chill out down there, lol! My daughter kept poking her hand out through my cervix and she still a handful 13 yrs later, smh. 

Just got my first injection. Wasn't so bad. Hope I'm one if the ones with no side effects. Not lookingforward to this for how ever more weeks.


----------



## 4 boys

Nat2--- :happydance::happydance:

Yeah this is when the fun begins but also your baby getting ready to engage explains the pink discharge cramps etc...
I,ll never forget my sons head engaged I could hardly move my hips and top of legs killed me, my pelvis was soooo sore even painful..
BUT in a few weeks it'll be all worth it when your holding your precious :flower:

MILLS80-- how are you?? :shrug:

mybabyluv3--- so glad your feeling on the up :winkwink: just take it day by day and I know it's easy said than done but whenever you need advise your best getting checked even if it's going to l&d :thumbup:

Try enjoy and rest :coffee::sleep: :haha::haha:
Get your husbands to help out 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ebonyeyes

Hello ladies,
I'm new here. I have had a cerclage placed at 13+6 I haven't been on bed rest so far but i have placed myself on moderate br. I have had two second trimester loss one at 24wks and twin gils at 26wks. I'm currently 20+4. Praying for my rainbow baby. My edd is May 30. Im here for support and give when I can.

so far so good with this pregnancy.


----------



## ~Brandy~

ebonyeyes said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm new here. I have had a cerclage placed at 13+6 I haven't been on bed rest so far but i have placed myself on moderate br. I have had two second trimester loss one at 24wks and twin gils at 26wks. I'm currently 20+4. Praying for my rainbow baby. My edd is May 30. Im here for support and give when I can.
> 
> so far so good with this pregnancy.

Welcome! not where any of us really want to be but it's a great group of girls :) 


I am terribly sorry for your losses and I really hope that this one goes very quickly and uneventful for you!


AFM- My cervix check is tomorrow. I think it should be fine because I havent had any symptoms or pain other than these horrible BH that I have been getting alot of.


----------



## mills80

Hi everyone,

Glad to kno tht everyones ok and babies cookin nicely:thumbup:

Had a checkup with midwife today. Told her abt the Brown discharge( which has stopped now btw) she gave me her pager num to call if it strts again. She also did a swab to check for infection.

LO seems fine, he's really low down tho, felt him headbutt my cervix a couple of times ( he's head down so I kno its not his feet)

Got a date for stitch removal!!!!!- 7/2/14:happydance: D Day whn all the stressing of the past 9 months will be worth it!!!!

Ebonyeyes - WELCOME!!! Hope u hav a peaceful preg ahead!

Hang in there everyone,

Mills


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Glad to kno tht everyones ok and babies cookin nicely:thumbup:
> 
> Had a checkup with midwife today. Told her abt the Brown discharge( which has stopped now btw) she gave me her pager num to call if it strts again. She also did a swab to check for infection.
> 
> LO seems fine, he's really low down tho, felt him headbutt my cervix a couple of times ( he's head down so I kno its not his feet)
> 
> Got a date for stitch removal!!!!!- 7/2/14:happydance: D Day whn all the stressing of the past 9 months will be worth it!!!!
> 
> Ebonyeyes - WELCOME!!! Hope u hav a peaceful preg ahead!
> 
> Hang in there everyone,
> 
> Mills


Awwww :happydance: mills80! im so jealous!

I get my date for stitch removal on 21 Jan (so a week today) when i go for my next scan!!!

MY stitch is coming out the following week so i have an idea of when it is but i want a definite date now!!! 

Been having lots of low pressure and period cramps all day today, little bit of pink / brown discharge....

I think shes going to come pretty soon!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have a cervix check today and then again on 1/28... I think I find out on 1/28 my removal date.

I am getting super concerned about preterm labor right now because my BH contractions have been very frequent. The actual contraction isnt painful but they happen so frequently that they have caused my sides to hurt from overworking muscles if that makes sense.


----------



## ebonyeyes

:happydance: mills
:happydance: nat2

I cant wait for my time for stitch removal. I don't have a date or week for that maybe in the weeks to come.


----------



## ~Brandy~

ebonyeyes said:


> :happydance: mills
> :happydance: nat2
> 
> I cant wait for my time for stitch removal. I don't have a date or week for that maybe in the weeks to come.

It wont be long and you will wonder where the time went :)


----------



## ebonyeyes

Brady are you on bed rest?


----------



## ebonyeyes

Yes indeed. sometimes the time seems to fly by another it crawls. but I usually remind myself that I have to tke one day at a time


----------



## 4 boys

:happydance::happydance:

Best of luck to all of you and try enjoy next few days, weeks, months

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mills80

ebonyeyes said:


> Yes indeed. sometimes the time seems to fly by another it crawls. but I usually remind myself that I have to tke one day at a time

Gosh! These past few weeks, time seems to be dragging by! I guess its cuz I m getting close to D day. 

I am modified bed rest as well so I guess tht makes time go slower. I am really luking forward to getting out and about and doing some housework for one! I hav given up on nagging DH to get things done:growlmad:


----------



## ~Brandy~

ebonyeyes said:


> Brady are you on bed rest?

I was taken out of work around 19w5d I think... But not put on bedrest. Even though I have a desk job it's quite stressful (corporate accounting for a huge fashion company) We were coming up on year end and the doctors didn't think it was a good idea for me to work through the busy season. They did ask me to not be up and around for more than 2 hours at a given time...

Right now I couldnt do an activity for 2 hours if I wanted too that for sure :( 



AFM Update- Just got home from the doctors office. I had a cervix check via U/S and its looking great right now no change to the cervix. However, my BH Contractions are seriously bad. I have never had BH cause me pain until yesterday and all last night. They were so random that timing them wasnt even necessary... I would have 4 an hour then 1 and then like 10 the next hour. They hooked me up to the monitor and found the same thing I thought just BH and no cervix change.

After measuring my uterus I am measuring at 39.5W so I am about stretched to the max. The doctors are hoping that we can get to 36W which is only 48 days from now OMG... Doesnt sound like long but it is with the pain I am in. I go back in 14 days to re evaluate and see when to take the cerclage out and if the BH is any better or any worse.

Oh and to top it all off! I have a kidney infection that they found in my urine today good times :(


----------



## baby_maybe

Uh brandy poor you. I hope the bh's calm down a bit. The kidney infection could be making those worse, there's a strong link between urinary/kidney infections and prem labour, so good they found it and are treating it. Hang on in there, won't be long and you'll finally be at the end :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

baby_maybe said:


> Uh brandy poor you. I hope the bh's calm down a bit. The kidney infection could be making those worse, there's a strong link between urinary/kidney infections and prem labour, so good they found it and are treating it. Hang on in there, won't be long and you'll finally be at the end :)

I am seriously hoping thats whats setting off the BH. Apparently I have had them strong enough that they have now made all the muscles on both of my sides sore lol. So even when I am not having one I barely move and it feels like I did a ton of weight lifting.


I am sure it will all be ok though. My complaints are very minimal to what some people are experiencing! :blush:


----------



## mills80

~Brandy~ said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Uh brandy poor you. I hope the bh's calm down a bit. The kidney infection could be making those worse, there's a strong link between urinary/kidney infections and prem labour, so good they found it and are treating it. Hang on in there, won't be long and you'll finally be at the end :)
> 
> I am seriously hoping thats whats setting off the BH. Apparently I have had them strong enough that they have now made all the muscles on both of my sides sore lol. So even when I am not having one I barely move and it feels like I did a ton of weight lifting.
> 
> 
> I am sure it will all be ok though. My complaints are very minimal to what some people are experiencing! :blush:Click to expand...

Oh dear Brandy, poor you. My only advice would b to drink lots nd lots of water to help flush the bacteria out. Guess thy put u on antibiotics too.

Hope the BH calm down. I ve been getting thm since 16 weeks nd thy do get pretty intense, my midwife has seen thm nd gets a bit worried too but I had thm with my DS in my last pg nd thy never changed my cervix.


----------



## NordicLass

Hi ladies,

Hope u don't mind me joining this forum. I found out at my 20 week scan that there was a problem with my cervix, ie 2.3cm and funneling. Had to wait another week for the fetal meds doctor to scan my cervix properly. At that point, according to her, it was 2.5cm and closed so she didn't see a problem and didn't want to re scan me at a later point. Luckily I insisted she did and had another scan 2 weeks later and at that point my cervix was 0.6cm and completely funnelled. She didn't even discuss a cerclage with me, sent me home with progesterone. At that point I was 22 + 3. Had a really bad feeling the following day and some slight pains so went to hospital to get a second opinion. They checked my cervix with a speculum and noticed I was 1cm dilated with bulging membranes. :growlmad:
Had surgery right away for a rescue cerclage and was in hospital for a week. Since then I've had plenty of scares and contractions and in and out of hospital...
But I'm now 26+6 and hoping to at least get to 28 weeks...
Been on complete bed rest since early December and going insane worrying about every little twinge...
I no longer get any checks as they say the risk of infection is too great. So no idea if it's holding up! 

Would be nice to chat to women in the same situation. Is anyone experiencing on and off pain in cervix? Woke me up last night and everyone now and then I have shooting pains up there. Not sure that's connected to the stitch or normal in pregnancy? 

Oh and if anyone is wondering whether to get a stitch or not, I would recommend pushing your doctor for it! I know I would have lost this baby if I hadn't taken it upon myself to get a second opinion and more checks. 
All doctors seemed to think the risks were too high and I understand there are risks but so is leaving it. I'm so pissed off that I was sent home with literally no cervix when I wasn't even 23 weeks! If I lose this baby I'm gonna sue the ass off that so called specialist! :growlmad:
I should have been offered a stitch when my cervix was down to 2.3cm...

Sorry for the long ramble!

P.s anyone in the London area?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nordic- You're right they should of been paying much more attention when you were around 2.3Cm. I have had children previously so I was able to tell something was not right. When I was 15w3d I started feeling a pressure kind of like the baby had dropped and was ready to engage for delivery. I made an appt and saw the OB who I am soooo thankful for that listens to me. He scanned me himself and found the funneling.. while in the office he called the MFM spec who got me in there within 12 hours to do his own scan. He found about the same thing I was about 2.3 with alot of funneling. They admitted me to the hospital immediately for a rescue cerclage... so by the time I was 16w1d I had a cerclage and was in the hospital for 3 days recovering. 

They are right about not doing a vaginal check on the cerclage at the risk of infection however I would imagine they should be atleast doing an abdominal scan to check. While these scans are not the most accurate they can still see funneling. They have tricks they have you do to see if the funneling appears like pretend your doing a sit up or cough etc while they are doing the abdomen scan. If I was you I would be a little ticked off too if they are not monitoring you closely.

The pain in the cervix I am not sure if it's the same thing that most women experience or not because we have cervix issues its hard to say... I get what they call lightning crotch where it feels like a quick shock to the cervix area. Thats a standard pain in pregnancy... it has to do with the uterus muscles stretching or expanding and or the babies position can cause them. However, they should only come and go. 

I am not in London I am in the states so the level of care and how things are done are probably much different.

Congratulations though on making it this far with all that has happened. I wish you all the best and that you have a healthy and happy full term baby! We have many on here that have had a rescue cerclage and then had to actually be induced when the time came ;)


----------



## sunnylove

Nordic- Good job on making it so far and for getting a second opinion! You don't need to have scans anymore, so don't feel like they aren't following up with you. My docs stopped doing scans on me too (and I was on full hospital bed rest) because at this point, there's nothing they can do either way so no reason to risk an infection by probing you.  Hang in there!


----------



## mills80

Glad u got the cerclege and made it to viability:thumbup:

Afraid its just a waiting game now for u now. I live in London nd my hospital has a cervical clinic where thy do internal scans every month upto 28 weeks to check the cervix. That's the procedure for preventive cercleges tho not sure abt rescue cercleges:shrug:

Are you getting vaginal swabs done to check for infection? I have them done every 2 week's as I hav funneled to the stitch even tho it was a preventive cerclege put in at 13 weeks. 

Just put ur feet up nd try to relax, keep tht baby baking. I was told to contact the hospital only if I started bleeding or contracting cuz theres nothing more thy can do for me at the mom.

Take care
Milly


----------



## LoveSeel

Hi ladies. I haven't been on here in months! My twins are now nearing 10 months old.

I just wanted to provide some comfort to you pregnant ladies.

My funneling, bulging membranes, and dilation was not until 24 weeks, so I was too far along for a cerclage. Even without it my babies held on until 34 weeks!

I was on hospital bedrest for 7 weeks and home bedrest for 2. It wasn't fun, but well worth it.

My little twins only spent 20 days in the NICU as feeders/growers.

I found a lot of comfort in the forums here during my pregnancy and NICU stay.

Prayers and warm wishes to you all!


----------



## 4 boys

*** good to hear your all going good ***. :happydance:

Nordiclass and loveseel - :hi::hi:


----------



## aussieoutback

Currently 24 weeks, 4th baby. Lletz (CIN3) in July 2011, one healthy pregnancy since (baby born October 2012 induced by balloon catheter and broke waters). No issues, easy delivery. Bled for 6 weeks post partum, mirena inserted, bled for further 6 weeks until removal. No bleeding since January 2013. Breastfed until July 2013 and acidentally fell pregnant in August. Have had post coital bleeding since 13 weeks. Not every time but at least every second. Had ultrasound to check for placenta previa, placenta is in correct place. Went to dr to establish why I am still having this bleeding and they did a speculum exam and have said that the source is where I had the previous surgery and that there is something outside that should be inside. They didnt go into great detail. Told me to get myself to townsville as soon as I can to get checked out. Have made appointment for thursday 23 January 2013. It is 1000km away from me. The dr said something about my cervix deciding to open up and this made me check my previous scans and at 14 weeks my cervix measurement was 3.53cm and at 20 weeks it was 2.58cm. Should this shortening be of concern to me? What are the risks associated?


----------



## 4 boys

Aussieoutback-- welcome and congratulations on this pregnancy.:flower:

From what your saying it does sound like incompitent cervix I suggest you read through this post your on now as it supported me through my pregnancy.:thumbup:

If it is then I think they will give you the cervical stitch and there's different ones but I'm not a expert so don't want to say something wrong :dohh:
I know you have to travel a long distance but if you've been advised to go please do they might leave you as you are and go regular for scans check ups but at the same time they may decide to admit you for the stitch depending on length and what's there? :shrug:

I hope everything is good, bleeding in pregnancy can cause you to worry and stress but it could mean something is wrong or it could just be nothing and how your body is..:shrug:

Please keep us updated and hope all goes well at your appointment.:flower:

Please read this post from the beginning to end it's long but trust me the ladies/ mums on here are really nice and supportive the best they can.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sunnylove

Doctors are only concerned if the length gets below 2.5cm.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

This is my first pregnancy and hasn't been easy from day 1. If you want you can scan through my journal about details but basically at 9 weeks we lost a twin, possible due to SCH was off work for 2 months following that ordeal due to continued cramping and spotting. Dr sent me back to work and 3 weeks later I have new issues! 

At 19w6d I started having contractions and was admitted to labor and delivery for monitoring. I was sent home after fluids given and started on Procardia to stop the contractions. Had a follow up 2 days ago with my OB and she found I had a short cervix. She sent me to a maternal/fetal specialist who on ultrasound found my cervix to be .7cm so I was admitted to the hospital again. Upon physical exam the dr said she thinks my cervix is more like 1.5cm. Either way... too short. 

Initially the doctor thought she was going to do cerclage but realized with the contractions I'm not a candidate. Apparently it can irritate the uterus even more. I have funneling but I'm not dilated. So the plan for now is Procardia for contractions, Prometrium for short cervix, and bedrest. 

Anyone have any experience to share? I could use some hope, I'm terrified. I should mention baby looks perfect. Absolutely no concerns with her very detailed sono.


----------



## sunnylove

First of all, so sorry you are going through this, maybe baby! It sucks. I know. At 19 weeks my cervix was .9 and it continued to get snorter. A cerclage does irritate the cervix. I never had contractions or braxton hicks until right after my surgery, but they did settle down after about 2 weeks and the 3 weeks leading up to my son's birth I never had contractions again. I would at least talk more extensively about getting a cerclage... since your contractions aren't dilating you, I'm not sure why you wouldn't be a candidate?


----------



## BabyMaybe917

sunnylove said:


> First of all, so sorry you are going through this, maybe baby! It sucks. I know. At 19 weeks my cervix was .9 and it continued to get snorter. A cerclage does irritate the cervix. I never had contractions or braxton hicks until right after my surgery, but they did settle down after about 2 weeks and the 3 weeks leading up to my son's birth I never had contractions again. I would at least talk more extensively about getting a cerclage... since your contractions aren't dilating you, I'm not sure why you wouldn't be a candidate?

My doctor said it's because the cerclage irritates the uterus. She's afraid it will worsen the contractions I'm already experiencing. She feels that the meds and bedrest will be a better option. She also mentioned a pessary? apparently it's used in the UK but not so much over here. She was going to consult with the other specialists to see what they felt about me being a candidate.


----------



## honeyprayer

Your story sounds so similar to mine. I didn't lose a twin but I did have an sch that caused really scary bleeding from 7 weeks to 15 weeks. At 19w3d I had my anatomy scan and it was noted that I had a 1.5cm cervix. I too was referred to a MFM and it was decided that I get the cerclage. They said it was my decision to either get the stitch or go on bed rest with progesterone. I took the cerclage because I felt it would give me a better chance. Two days later, I had the stitch put in. 

I'm now nearly 32 weeks and baby is almost 4lbs! I do take progesterone and am on modified bed rest but I really feel the cerclage is what has gotten me this far. I get my cervix checked and measured each week and it's been stable between 1.6-2.2cm. It's still short but I'm told that since it's stable, it's a great sign. I do have some funneling but not enough for the doctor to be concerned. As of now, my stitch is scheduled to come out at 36 weeks. 

If I were you, I'd push to get the cerclage if possible. Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## nat2

Currently in hospital.... 34+4...woke up at half 1 with horrendous period pains and constant Braxton hicks.... They say in contracting and have just taken my stitch out!! Slightly uncomfortable, just a little worse than a smear. Have had a steroid shot. Cervix not dilating yet... Am in for the duration of the day i think as need another steroid shot in 12 hours... Will keep u all posted. Xx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Nat2 wishing you the best of luck! 

As for me the cerclage is not worth the risk. I'm still shy of 21 weeks. The last thing I want to do is have procedure that could cause more contractions.


----------



## sunnylove

The cerclage was the only thing that kept my baby in as long as he did. I wouldn't write it off just yet!


----------



## nat2

Mines out.... 5 contractions every 10 mins lastin around 30-40 seconds... Scared!!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck nat, my second dd was born at 32+ weeks after having an emergency stitch put in at 24 weeks. She was 4lb2oz at birth and did really well with me having had the steroids. Also if you have a longer labour it helps to mature everything too, something to do with the hormones that are released.

Hope everything goes smoothly for you :hugs:


----------



## nat2

baby_maybe said:


> Good luck nat, my second dd was born at 32+ weeks after having an emergency stitch put in at 24 weeks. She was 4lb2oz at birth and did really well with me having had the steroids. Also if you have a longer labour it helps to mature everything too, something to do with the hormones that are released.
> 
> Hope everything goes smoothly for you :hugs:

thanks. Consultant thinks its just an irritable uterus as they aren't getting any stronger and I'm not dilating. If there's no change in few hours then will let me go home after second lot of steroids xx


----------



## mills80

nat2 said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Good luck nat, my second dd was born at 32+ weeks after having an emergency stitch put in at 24 weeks. She was 4lb2oz at birth and did really well with me having had the steroids. Also if you have a longer labour it helps to mature everything too, something to do with the hormones that are released.
> 
> Hope everything goes smoothly for you :hugs:
> 
> thanks. Consultant thinks its just an irritable uterus as they aren't getting any stronger and I'm not dilating. If there's no change in few hours then will let me go home after second lot of steroids xxClick to expand...

Goodness me! Hope things stay stable and you r able to keep bub in for a little longer. Even so you r at a good gestation to hav him anyway..

How r u holding up? Also wondering abt the steroids? My doc said thy won't giv thm if i go into labour after 34 weeks. 

Thinking of you..

Mills


----------



## mills80

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Nat2 wishing you the best of luck!
> 
> As for me the cerclage is not worth the risk. I'm still shy of 21 weeks. The last thing I want to do is have procedure that could cause more contractions.

Hi,

Am sorry you r having a difficult preg. I would say tht ur doc knows best so follow her advice. You could ask for a second opinion tho to see if u r still eligible for cerclege. Have thy given u progesterone? It's a pressery thts inserted vaginally, its supposed to keep the uterus calm.

If nothg else keep doing strict bed rest, you hav a few more weeks till viability. Hope all stays calm nd no changes in cervix..


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Good luck nat, my second dd was born at 32+ weeks after having an emergency stitch put in at 24 weeks. She was 4lb2oz at birth and did really well with me having had the steroids. Also if you have a longer labour it helps to mature everything too, something to do with the hormones that are released.
> 
> Hope everything goes smoothly for you :hugs:
> 
> thanks. Consultant thinks its just an irritable uterus as they aren't getting any stronger and I'm not dilating. If there's no change in few hours then will let me go home after second lot of steroids xxClick to expand...
> 
> Goodness me! Hope things stay stable and you r able to keep bub in for a little longer. Even so you r at a good gestation to hav him anyway..
> 
> How r u holding up? Also wondering abt the steroids? My doc said thy won't giv thm if i go into labour after 34 weeks.
> 
> Thinking of you..
> 
> MillsClick to expand...

thanks mills. I'm ok. Just have a real bad headache as been at hospital since 2am and its now 12noon. Not had much sleep :-( 

still getting the odd tightening but not like it was. I just want my bed!!!! They say she is fine to come now at was 4lb 2oz estimated at 33 weeks so at nearly 35 she must be a bit more. They gave me steroids at 2am this morning in the bum;!! And it hurt like hell!!; another due in 2 hours. Not lookin forward to it!! :-( hopefully ill go home today xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

FX for you that all goes well Nat :) If you do deliver in the next few days your LO will be just fine! Thinking of you


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww glad things have calmed down a bit for you nat, hopefully you'll be able to go home later. I'm with you on the steroids, they hurt like a b***h but are so worth it!


----------



## nat2

baby_maybe said:


> Aww glad things have calmed down a bit for you nat, hopefully you'll be able to go home later. I'm with you on the steroids, they hurt like a b***h but are so worth it!

thanks hun
not lookin forward to next one in just over an hour.... Bh have calmed down a hell of a lot now so am hopin they will let me go when they check me later on.... This hospitals waaaaaay too hot AND the windows dont open :-( xx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mills80 said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Nat2 wishing you the best of luck!
> 
> As for me the cerclage is not worth the risk. I'm still shy of 21 weeks. The last thing I want to do is have procedure that could cause more contractions.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Am sorry you r having a difficult preg. I would say tht ur doc knows best so follow her advice. You could ask for a second opinion tho to see if u r still eligible for cerclege. Have thy given u progesterone? It's a pressery thts inserted vaginally, its supposed to keep the uterus calm.
> 
> If nothg else keep doing strict bed rest, you hav a few more weeks till viability. Hope all stays calm nd no changes in cervix..Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. My regular OB explained the same as the mfm specialist about the cerclage and it makes sense to me so I will not be pushing for it. I feel it would do more harm than good in my situation. Yes I have been started on progesterone as well. I'm taking prometrium suppositories.


----------



## sunnylove

Nat, you are at a GREAT gestation, but I do hope you get to go home soon!! That's funny about the steroid shots... mine didn't hurt at ALL.


----------



## nat2

sunnylove said:


> Nat, you are at a GREAT gestation, but I do hope you get to go home soon!! That's funny about the steroid shots... mine didn't hurt at ALL.

they both absolutely killed. In the muscle just above the bum cheek!! I swear she hit bone... Just had monitor on again to check see if i could go home and bubs heart rate was fluctuating between 130 and 185... 185 was when she kept kicking the monitor thing. 

is that really high for a baby who wont stop moving? There weren't any contractions showing up at all... Just this ridiculously high heart rate and non stop movement.

have a feelin they wont let me home now :-(


----------



## nat2

Well that's it.... I'm in again for the night!!! :-( just want to go home. Hate being on my own away from my oh! :-( xx


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: sorry you're stuck in hospital again tonight hun, I've spent many a night alone on the ward due to troublesome pregnancies so I know how you feel. Fingers crossed baby's heart rate will settle down and you'll be allowed home tomorrow xx


----------



## nat2

baby_maybe said:


> :hugs: sorry you're stuck in hospital again tonight hun, I've spent many a night alone on the ward due to troublesome pregnancies so I know how you feel. Fingers crossed baby's heart rate will settle down and you'll be allowed home tomorrow xx

 thanks Hun. I hope so. I'm in a room for 4 and now there's just me. Everyone else has gone. Its horrible xx


----------



## mills80

nat2 said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: sorry you're stuck in hospital again tonight hun, I've spent many a night alone on the ward due to troublesome pregnancies so I know how you feel. Fingers crossed baby's heart rate will settle down and you'll be allowed home tomorrow xx
> 
> thanks Hun. I hope so. I'm in a room for 4 and now there's just me. Everyone else has gone. Its horrible xxClick to expand...

Aww sorry u hav to stay in tonite but at least thy will monitor bub to make sure she's ok. I was in hospital for a month in my last preg due to bleeding frm a low lying placenta nd it was the worst! 
Worse still was in maternity ward with women giving birth arnd me. Got no sleep at all nd u r right abt heat. Had DH buy me a small desk fan in the end. Took to wandering the corridors at night to cool off too!

Poor u, hope u go home tomm. 

Mills


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: sorry you're stuck in hospital again tonight hun, I've spent many a night alone on the ward due to troublesome pregnancies so I know how you feel. Fingers crossed baby's heart rate will settle down and you'll be allowed home tomorrow xx
> 
> thanks Hun. I hope so. I'm in a room for 4 and now there's just me. Everyone else has gone. Its horrible xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww sorry u hav to stay in tonite but at least thy will monitor bub to make sure she's ok. I was in hospital for a month in my last preg due to bleeding frm a low lying placenta nd it was the worst!
> Worse still was in maternity ward with women giving birth arnd me. Got no sleep at all nd u r right abt heat. Had DH buy me a small desk fan in the end. Took to wandering the corridors at night to cool off too!
> 
> Poor u, hope u go home tomm.
> 
> MillsClick to expand...

thanks mills. Am an emotional wreck at the minute. Hope bubs heartbeat calms down enough for the doctor to discharge me. I just dont no what was wrong with her... Its like she waiting to get her groove on as soon as they put the monitor on me. Grrrrh

nervous about goin home now tho cuz anything cud happen. I don't finish work for another 3 weeks either!! :-s


----------



## 4 boys

Nat2--- :hugs::hugs:

Just had a catch up, so sorry your going through this right now but all will be ok if you stay in hospital your in the best place even though it's horrible 

Your going through what I did I got to 36 weeks so stay strong :thumbup:

Gotta get boys to school so will catch up shortly :hugs:

Try not stress it won't help baby heartbeat :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Nat - hope you managed to get home this morning or are in the process of getting discharged as I type!


----------



## nat2

baby_maybe said:


> Nat - hope you managed to get home this morning or are in the process of getting discharged as I type!

hey hun
thanks. Managed to get discharged at 12 noon.

said my cervix was still 2cm and closed so hopefully i might go on a bit longer but they obviously can't say for sure.

nervous now tho that it could be anytime!!! Eeeek xx


----------



## mills80

Nat2, Glad tht u r out of hospital. Get some rest for now. Hopefully you will be able to keep bub in for longer...scar tissue around where thy put the stitch in can help keep the cervix closed.

Keep an eye on those BH for now. 

Let us kno how u get on..

Mills.


----------



## 4 boys

:happydance: yeh glad your home you'll be able to just chill out, try relax it's more comfortable at home instead of hospital.
Try rest and hopefully little one will stay put a little longer :thumbup:

I remember been 2cm and they could feel baby's head but they sent me home as I'd been in 2weeks with no improvement it was just constant 5min contractions but boy I knew when I was in labour :haha:

So as soon as you feel more uncomfortable or stronger pains, discharge any signs go get checked 

Wish you all the best and you'll soon forget all the worry of the stitch when you've your precious in your arms :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ebonyeyes

sending prayers your way nat2. your baby will stay in and baked for the remaining weeks. Rest up all you can.


----------



## nat2

4 boys said:


> :happydance: yeh glad your home you'll be able to just chill out, try relax it's more comfortable at home instead of hospital.
> Try rest and hopefully little one will stay put a little longer :thumbup:
> 
> I remember been 2cm and they could feel baby's head but they sent me home as I'd been in 2weeks with no improvement it was just constant 5min contractions but boy I knew when I was in labour :haha:
> 
> So as soon as you feel more uncomfortable or stronger pains, discharge any signs go get checked
> 
> Wish you all the best and you'll soon forget all the worry of the stitch when you've your precious in your arms :hugs::hugs:

sorry Hun meant cervix was 2cm long... Not 2 cm dilated. Having the odd bh but nothing uncomfortable or strong like yesterday.

i guess ill just have to judge when i think they are too strong to cope with xx


----------



## 4 boys

Sorry must have read wrong..even better2cm long and not open it's a positive sign but just remember now no stitch so rest feet up and take each day as it comes.. Easy said than done cos now you'll be nervous about every little thing but listen to your body and were all here to support and comfort you :hugs:


----------



## nat2

4 boys said:


> Sorry must have read wrong..even better2cm long and not open it's a positive sign but just remember now no stitch so rest feet up and take each day as it comes.. Easy said than done cos now you'll be nervous about every little thing but listen to your body and were all here to support and comfort you :hugs:

thanks Hun. Still working tho until 7 feb. Doc reckons I'm ok to go back to work and do normal things.... :-s xx


----------



## 4 boys

Only you know if your well enough.. It's your baby and your decision, personally I'd stop now baby is good gestation but could go longer :thumbup:


----------



## nat2

Yeah very true. Ill see how i get on this week. If i cant cope then i think ill finish xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Nat2, haven't been on in a few days and come back to find you were in the hospital. Glad everything is still in tact and going well. You're a brave one. I'm with 4 boys, I would have to give up on work after my stitch was out but we do what we have to do. Not much longer now!


----------



## Reddybec

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me piping up in this thread!

I'm currently 17 weeks and 3 days along, and had a cervical stitch done just over 2 weeks ago. This is my first pregnancy (and probably my last) and was achieved via IVF, so I need this to stick and end with a baby!

Stitch went well (it was a super brutal op, and I now officially have no dignity left whatsoever) but I healed mega fast - didn't have to take any painkillers at all! I was actually a bit worried for a while about the lack of pain and decided I might be dead inside!

Anyway, now I'm panicking about a whole new set of (possibly imaginary) concerns.

In a nutshell I had two cone biopsies done many years ago (first one was over 20 years ago and second one was over 6 years ago). I mentioned this to my consultant and he pretty much had me booked in for a stitch two days later - no scan, no checking of my cervix - it seems he's something of a fan of just stitching the little buggers up.

When having the work done (so to speak) the surgeon noted that I have a very posterior cervix and it's about 1cm long (not measured with an internal scan but more glanced at with a bedside plastic looking ultrasound machine)......this sent me on a Googling journey to hell and back - it's become my obssession and I'm pretty sure I have a mega rubbish cervix as a result.

What is worrying me is the total lack of follow up now I've had a stitch done. I won't see the consultant again till the 34 week stage! All I see other fellow stitch receipents talk about is all the bedrest advice and constant monitoring they get. I've had nothing like that. Was just sent home with antibiotics and told to go back if any problems.

Is this normal? Am I being nuts? Will I be OK or am I lucky my insides haven't just dropped out before now?! Eeeeeeeeeeee!

Any insight (of the non scary variety if possible) greatly appreciated!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Reddy- First the 1cm posterior cervix just means that there is 1cm and the cervix is tilted towards the back... sounds like that is just the external measurement there are 2 measurements that they combine to get the full length of the cervix normally... The interior and exterior which is done by vaginal ultrasound. I find it a little odd they didn't do that.

However, given the circumstances that you had other procedures previously done to your cervix it sounds like this was just a to be safe type method. In your case since it wasnt a threat of you delivering at any moment (From how I understand your post) it does make sense that they wouldnt have you monitored as closely.

Your standard OB I am sure is aware of the cerclage and when they do the standard weights/measurement u/s and cervical checks he should be watching for anything that seems abnormal.


Mine was a rescue cerclage and the babies were about to be born at any moment at 15w6d so they monitored me very closely... every week or 2 for about 10 weeks. They have now slacked off since it is holding and my regular OB handles my care for the most part.

When is your next standard OB check up? I would write down all the questions and concerns you have about having the cerclage and the lack of follow up and discuss those with him/her they might offer you more appts as a comfort to check up on how you're doing and or additional U/S.


----------



## sunnylove

Reddybec- The real question is why did they give you a cerclage? Was it after they noted 1cm of cervix, or was it because of the cone biopsies? 

As harsh as this sounds, some doctors won't do too much until you reach viability. After they give you a cerclage, there's not much else they can do expect prescribe bed rest and progesterone (the former which has never been proven to work). Also a lot of doctors think that constantly checking "down there" is an infection risk and like to take a hands-off "wait and see" approach. Which I think is fine since they couldn't do anything anyway, yknow? 

Also, I had no pain after my stitch, so it's not just you.


----------



## baby_maybe

Reddy - it could be that you have a 'short' cervix due to the cone biopsies, but not necessarily a weak one. Some people have naturally short cervixes which doesn't generally cause any issue and it could be that yours falls into the same category by way of you having had some of it removed with the biopsies (hope I'm making sense!).

From what you have described it does sound as if the doc was a little 'stitch happy', however having said that I'm a great fan of preventative sutures. I've never had my stitches checked (I've had 4 of the little buggers) from the day they were placed until the day they were removed. Also like sunny said I never had much pain after any of them either.

Having had the stitch I am surprised you haven't been passed to consultant care, at least for a follow up appointment. I have always been under consultant care because of having an incompetent cervix and although he's never actually checked the suture he still wanted to follow up with me to see how things were going. If you are seeing a midwife I would definitely ask her about seeing the consultant at some point before 34 weeks, just for your peace of mind more than anything.

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy :)


----------



## mills80

I hav had sutures in 2 preg uptil now after 2 mid preg losses. I do advocate the stitch as it does seems to work. I never had any bleeding or pain after my sutures, the only bad part was recovery frm the epidural used during the procedure.

I had a few internal scans after the stitch went in but thts for my own peace of mind rather thn std procedure. The docs did say thy did not want any unnecessary interference down there unless necessary.

Try to stay calm and positive, you can always ask for checkups if you feel tht sumthgs not right. I am sure tht the docs will support u knowing ur history. All the best for the rest of ur pregnancy.

Mills


----------



## 4 boys

Hi all glad to see everyone's ok :flower:

Just would like to know anyone had a stitch more than once,
Is it always the same symptoms and have pregnancies been same or different?

I've had 4 sons and only experienced the stitch with 4 th son I'm not planning anymore babies but if it happened I'd defiantly need a stitch but would it be same?

Thank you


----------



## ~Brandy~

4 boys said:


> Hi all glad to see everyone's ok :flower:
> 
> Just would like to know anyone had a stitch more than once,
> Is it always the same symptoms and have pregnancies been same or different?
> 
> I've had 4 sons and only experienced the stitch with 4 th son I'm not planning anymore babies but if it happened I'd defiantly need a stitch but would it be same?
> 
> Thank you

My doctor warned me before he did the stitch that if he did it then he would want me to have it again as a precaution for following children. I already have 2 grown children and twins on the way not sure I would do this rodeo again lol


----------



## mills80

I hav had the stitch in 2 pregnancies now. Can't say that the procedure of putting it in was different. Never felt it at all throughout both preg. The only difference is that in my previous preg I never funneled nd cervix was closed uptil delivery whn I was induced.

This time round I hav funneled down to the stitch but it seems to be holding strong at 35 weeks. So, yes if you hav had the stitch once u will hav it done again in future preg as a precaution.

As for me I am done after this one, can't bear the stress of going thru another preg with bed rest etc.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I was able to have the pessary put in! I haven't had any contractions for nearly a week now (fingers crossed). The pessary was put in yesterday and at first it was quite uncomfortable but aside from bending over to clean my legs in the shower this morning I can barely feel it today. I'll have an ultrasound tomorrow to recheck my cervical length and see how/if the pessary has helped. And if it looks good I'll even be released from the hospital. :happydance: I'll still be on bedrest at home, but at least it's home!


----------



## 4 boys

I was against the stitch as I was terrified and was just going to let nature take its course, I was in two minds mainly because my consultant didn't think it was right to do as I'd already had 3 premnies but I got a second opinion and she changed my mind :thumbup:

If I hadn't chose the stitch my 5mth old son wouldn't be here now :nope:
And I really am not planning any more babies I've my hands full, but for those that have had more than one stitch I'm glad it's worked out for you and it's always more or less the same for everything.


----------



## mills80

Nat2, havent heard frm u in a while, how r u doing post stitch removal?


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> Nat2, havent heard frm u in a while, how r u doing post stitch removal?

hey Hun. I'm doin great thanks... Just watching n waiting now.... 2 days after stitch out my cervix was still 2cm long and closed...

its now been out 8 days and am 36 weeks on Wednesday. Have no signs anything yet but lots n lots of painful twinges in cervix so i think shes just bouncin round on it.

wud b interested to no tho if i was dilated slightly at all or not. Midwife appt isn't until 3 feb! :-(

how r u doing xx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Just thought I'd update again. My cervix went from .7cm to 1.2cm so I was able to go home for bedrest! My next check is Friday! Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Just thought I'd update again. My cervix went from .7cm to 1.2cm so I was able to go home for bedrest! My next check is Friday! Hope everyone else is doing good.

Good News! Rest up :)


----------



## mills80

nat2 said:


> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> Nat2, havent heard frm u in a while, how r u doing post stitch removal?
> 
> hey Hun. I'm doin great thanks... Just watching n waiting now.... 2 days after stitch out my cervix was still 2cm long and closed...
> 
> its now been out 8 days and am 36 weeks on Wednesday. Have no signs anything yet but lots n lots of painful twinges in cervix so i think shes just bouncin round on it.
> 
> wud b interested to no tho if i was dilated slightly at all or not. Midwife appt isn't until 3 feb! :-(
> 
> how r u doing xxClick to expand...

Thts fantastic! U may make it to full term now. I hav heard of women goin full term after stitch removal even with funneling in cervix etc.

I m seeing the consultant tomm, will discuss the stitch removal which is currently scheduled for next week. Will ask her if it will b a gud idea to postpone it by a few days/ a week just to giv baby more time to grow inside(since he's so tiny). 

Am getting anxious now, wht if I labour soon after its removed? I will be 37 weeks so term but still......:shrug: seeing tht its an elective procedure I don't want to end up making the wrong decision,kwim?


----------



## mills80

~Brandy~ said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd update again. My cervix went from .7cm to 1.2cm so I was able to go home for bedrest! My next check is Friday! Hope everyone else is doing good.
> 
> Good News! Rest up :)Click to expand...

So glad u are able to go home at last, hang in there!!!


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> Nat2, havent heard frm u in a while, how r u doing post stitch removal?
> 
> hey Hun. I'm doin great thanks... Just watching n waiting now.... 2 days after stitch out my cervix was still 2cm long and closed...
> 
> its now been out 8 days and am 36 weeks on Wednesday. Have no signs anything yet but lots n lots of painful twinges in cervix so i think shes just bouncin round on it.
> 
> wud b interested to no tho if i was dilated slightly at all or not. Midwife appt isn't until 3 feb! :-(
> 
> how r u doing xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thts fantastic! U may make it to full term now. I hav heard of women goin full term after stitch removal even with funneling in cervix etc.
> 
> I m seeing the consultant tomm, will discuss the stitch removal which is currently scheduled for next week. Will ask her if it will b a gud idea to postpone it by a few days/ a week just to giv baby more time to grow inside(since he's so tiny).
> 
> Am getting anxious now, wht if I labour soon after its removed? I will be 37 weeks so term but still......:shrug: seeing tht its an elective procedure I don't want to end up making the wrong decision,kwim?Click to expand...

Hun, having stitch removed at 37 weeks n goin into labour soon after is perfectly fine. Mine was removed at 34+4 and had to have steroid injections but said she wud b just fine.

37 weeks is a great stage to get to. Mine was due to be taken out at 36 weeks (this week) which doctor decided and she she can come whenever she wants after that and will be perfect so try not to worry. Hope everything goes ok with your consultant xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

nat2 said:


> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> Nat2, havent heard frm u in a while, how r u doing post stitch removal?
> 
> hey Hun. I'm doin great thanks... Just watching n waiting now.... 2 days after stitch out my cervix was still 2cm long and closed...
> 
> its now been out 8 days and am 36 weeks on Wednesday. Have no signs anything yet but lots n lots of painful twinges in cervix so i think shes just bouncin round on it.
> 
> wud b interested to no tho if i was dilated slightly at all or not. Midwife appt isn't until 3 feb! :-(
> 
> how r u doing xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thts fantastic! U may make it to full term now. I hav heard of women goin full term after stitch removal even with funneling in cervix etc.
> 
> I m seeing the consultant tomm, will discuss the stitch removal which is currently scheduled for next week. Will ask her if it will b a gud idea to postpone it by a few days/ a week just to giv baby more time to grow inside(since he's so tiny).
> 
> Am getting anxious now, wht if I labour soon after its removed? I will be 37 weeks so term but still......:shrug: seeing tht its an elective procedure I don't want to end up making the wrong decision,kwim?Click to expand...
> 
> Hun, having stitch removed at 37 weeks n goin into labour soon after is perfectly fine. Mine was removed at 34+4 and had to have steroid injections but said she wud b just fine.
> 
> 37 weeks is a great stage to get to. Mine was due to be taken out at 36 weeks (this week) which doctor decided and she she can come whenever she wants after that and will be perfect so try not to worry. Hope everything goes ok with your consultant xxxClick to expand...

So excited for you Nat you're almost there!


----------



## mills80

UPDATE - I saw my consultant today, she said go ahead as planned so stitch will be removed at 37 weeks exactly next Friday. She said expect delivery any day after tht.

I have a scan on Monday to check bubs growth nd another meeting with her on Tuesday to discuss induction nd delivery cuz I have gestational diabeties. 

I m goin into panic mode now, I have not done any preparing and baby could be here next weekend!!!yikes!!!

How's everyone else doing?

Mills


----------



## ~Brandy~

mills80 said:


> UPDATE - I saw my consultant today, she said go ahead as planned so stitch will be removed at 37 weeks exactly next Friday. She said expect delivery any day after tht.
> 
> I have a scan on Monday to check bubs growth nd another meeting with her on Tuesday to discuss induction nd delivery cuz I have gestational diabeties.
> 
> I m goin into panic mode now, I have not done any preparing and baby could be here next weekend!!!yikes!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> Mills

Wow thats so soon Mills!!


I am doing awesome.. 31W now never thought I would see the 30's when I went into PTL at 15W and had the cerclage put in so I am kinda on :cloud9:

I have a scan today to check my cervix lengths and growth of the babies and supposeably a discussion to talk about when the cerclage will be removed! Scary and exciting all at the same time. I would love to know a date though so I have something to look forward to.


How is everyone else?


----------



## honeyprayer

I have an appt and scan today too. I was told at my last appt two weeks ago that today will be the last time they check my cervix :/ I'm supposed to get mine out at 36 weeks. The past 2-3 days I've been feeling so much pressure that I'm scared the stitch is going to tear! Hoping to hear some reassuring news today.


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> UPDATE - I saw my consultant today, she said go ahead as planned so stitch will be removed at 37 weeks exactly next Friday. She said expect delivery any day after tht.
> 
> I have a scan on Monday to check bubs growth nd another meeting with her on Tuesday to discuss induction nd delivery cuz I have gestational diabeties.
> 
> I m goin into panic mode now, I have not done any preparing and baby could be here next weekend!!!yikes!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> Mills

Wow mills that great. What is your actual due date?

My doctor said that baby could come anytime after stitch out but has only ever had 1 lady go into labour within 72 hours after stitch removal!

And i'm still here nearly 10 days after stitch removal with no baby so theres a chance it may not happen straight away!

In fact, doctor said it will probably go the other way and ill end up having to be induced.... we spend all this time and effort trying to keep our little precious ones in, that when you finally say they are allowed out you have to evict them!!!

Typical! :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

honeyprayer said:


> I have an appt and scan today too. I was told at my last appt two weeks ago that today will be the last time they check my cervix :/ I'm supposed to get mine out at 36 weeks. The past 2-3 days I've been feeling so much pressure that I'm scared the stitch is going to tear! Hoping to hear some reassuring news today.

GL with your scan today. You're almost 33W your babes would be fine if something were to happen and you would deliver. MANY twin mothers deliver all the time around that as a norm and we do great. I know it's best to keep the LO in as long as you can though so I hope that you wont have to fret over it.

Like another poster said alot of the time if they remove the stitch the babies can take weeks to come.


----------



## mills80

nat2 said:


> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE - I saw my consultant today, she said go ahead as planned so stitch will be removed at 37 weeks exactly next Friday. She said expect delivery any day after tht.
> 
> I have a scan on Monday to check bubs growth nd another meeting with her on Tuesday to discuss induction nd delivery cuz I have gestational diabeties.
> 
> I m goin into panic mode now, I have not done any preparing and baby could be here next weekend!!!yikes!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> Mills
> 
> Wow mills that great. What is your actual due date?
> 
> 
> My doctor said that baby could come anytime after stitch out but has only ever had 1 lady go into labour within 72 hours after stitch removal!
> 
> And i'm still here nearly 10 days after stitch removal with no baby so theres a chance it may not happen straight away!
> 
> In fact, doctor said it will probably go the other way and ill end up having to be induced.... we spend all this time and effort trying to keep our little precious ones in, that when you finally say they are allowed out you have to evict them!!!
> 
> Typical! :haha:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> My actual due date is 27 Feb but cuz I hav gestational diabetes thy won't let me go past 38 weeks.
> 
> I am hoping to go into labour naturally tho, I was induced last time round with my son nd it was awful, he came quickly but I never got a chance to breathe through the intense contractions right frm start to the end. And there was a lot of medical intervention.
> 
> Hope I get to do it naturally ths time round!Click to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just had my U/S for 31W the babies are 3lbs 13oz 17" long! My cerclage is holding perfectly thank god :) No funneling currently so I have bought myself some more time with these little girls.

I have another scan a week from today so we are just going to take it weekly and decide when to take it out. For now I am very happy with their weights and how far we have made it. I just wish I wasnt so damn uncomfortable :(


----------



## nat2

mills80 said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE - I saw my consultant today, she said go ahead as planned so stitch will be removed at 37 weeks exactly next Friday. She said expect delivery any day after tht.
> 
> I have a scan on Monday to check bubs growth nd another meeting with her on Tuesday to discuss induction nd delivery cuz I have gestational diabeties.
> 
> I m goin into panic mode now, I have not done any preparing and baby could be here next weekend!!!yikes!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> Mills
> 
> Wow mills that great. What is your actual due date?
> 
> 
> My doctor said that baby could come anytime after stitch out but has only ever had 1 lady go into labour within 72 hours after stitch removal!
> 
> And i'm still here nearly 10 days after stitch removal with no baby so theres a chance it may not happen straight away!
> 
> In fact, doctor said it will probably go the other way and ill end up having to be induced.... we spend all this time and effort trying to keep our little precious ones in, that when you finally say they are allowed out you have to evict them!!!
> 
> Typical! :haha:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> My actual due date is 27 Feb but cuz I hav gestational diabetes thy won't let me go past 38 weeks.
> 
> I am hoping to go into labour naturally tho, I was induced last time round with my son nd it was awful, he came quickly but I never got a chance to breathe through the intense contractions right frm start to the end. And there was a lot of medical intervention.
> 
> Hope I get to do it naturally ths time round!Click to expand...
> 
> awww due day after me! I'm hoping she comes soon too.... dont think i can hang on until 40 weeks.... getting rather uncomfortable now.
> 
> Constant back ache and started having quite bad period pains.... dreading labour though! xClick to expand...


----------



## 4 boys

nat2 said:


> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> Nat2, havent heard frm u in a while, how r u doing post stitch removal?
> 
> hey Hun. I'm doin great thanks... Just watching n waiting now.... 2 days after stitch out my cervix was still 2cm long and closed...
> 
> its now been out 8 days and am 36 weeks on Wednesday. Have no signs anything yet but lots n lots of painful twinges in cervix so i think shes just bouncin round on it.
> 
> wud b interested to no tho if i was dilated slightly at all or not. Midwife appt isn't until 3 feb! :-(
> 
> how r u doing xxClick to expand...

Hi nat just caught up with you, so glad your doing great :thumbup:

I said last time I had stitch out at 34 weeks and baby came 2 weeks after stitch removal he was born 36weeks..so he was 1 month early:dohh:

I stayed in labour room straight after stitch as they bet I was going to deliver straight away but he stayed put so any time soon your beautiful baby will be here..:happydance:

When he was born he was ok just low blood sugars, couldn't control temperature and feeding was slow but he was home 3weeks later so if your baby is all good he could come straight home but also be prepared just incase they keep him in as he is still early if comes now..

Keep updated and good luck Hun :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

~Brandy~ said:


> I just had my U/S for 31W the babies are 3lbs 13oz 17" long! My cerclage is holding perfectly thank god :) No funneling currently so I have bought myself some more time with these little girls.
> 
> I have another scan a week from today so we are just going to take it weekly and decide when to take it out. For now I am very happy with their weights and how far we have made it. I just wish I wasnt so damn uncomfortable :(

Good news try not worry about weight they'll catch up..
I've never had twins so you've been blessed :flower:
You've reached a great gestation with babies so the longer the better but take each day at a time your doing great :thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

Mills80-- glad your doing ok try not worry :thumbup:

Getting confused with post so my quotes :wacko:
Will read again :thumbup:


----------



## nat2

4 boys said:


> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> Nat2, havent heard frm u in a while, how r u doing post stitch removal?
> 
> hey Hun. I'm doin great thanks... Just watching n waiting now.... 2 days after stitch out my cervix was still 2cm long and closed...
> 
> its now been out 8 days and am 36 weeks on Wednesday. Have no signs anything yet but lots n lots of painful twinges in cervix so i think shes just bouncin round on it.
> 
> wud b interested to no tho if i was dilated slightly at all or not. Midwife appt isn't until 3 feb! :-(
> 
> how r u doing xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi nat just caught up with you, so glad your doing great :thumbup:
> 
> I said last time I had stitch out at 34 weeks and baby came 2 weeks after stitch removal he was born 36weeks..so he was 1 month early:dohh:
> 
> I stayed in labour room straight after stitch as they bet I was going to deliver straight away but he stayed put so any time soon your beautiful baby will be here..:happydance:
> 
> When he was born he was ok just low blood sugars, couldn't control temperature and feeding was slow but he was home 3weeks later so if your baby is all good he could come straight home but also be prepared just incase they keep him in as he is still early if comes now..
> 
> Keep updated and good luck Hun :hugs:Click to expand...

OMG 4 boys... 36 weeks really!

I just thought if she didnt turn up within the first few days of having it out that she probably wouldnt turn up until a lot closer to the due date.


----------



## lovenoel

I've read some of this thread, but there are so many posts that I have to admit that I didn't make it all the way through!

I'm currently 9w4d pregnant with my first. 10 years ago I had a LEEP done under general anesthesia and my GYN at the time basically told me that it was no big deal, I'd get a cerclage whenever I got pregnant (I was only 20 at the time). I didn't put much thought into it as kids were not on my radar. Fast forward 10 years and I'm now 30 and pregnant with my first...and terrified! 

I see a different doctor now who I have expressed my concerns to...he scheduled a check of my cervical length at around the 12 week mark. I'm not sure what intervals it makes sense to check after the 12 week check...assuming that things are good at that point. I'm thinking about asking to be checked at 16 weeks and then 20 weeks at the anatomy scan, but not sure if this is too risky and I should ask to be checked at 2 week intervals instead? He did do an exam at my first appointment and said that he could see the scar tissue on my cervix and nothing looked drastically abnormal. I guess my main concern is that this is my first pregnancy and I worry that they won't check me as often since I don't have a history of an incompetent cervix, just the surgery 10 years ago.

Anyway, it's nice to meet you all and I'm very glad this thread exists!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome! Knowing what I know now I would request a cerclage as a preemptive measure. I am not really the type to do the and see route though. My cervix was totally fine with my previous 2 pregnancies... This came out of the blue even after they had checked my cervix 4 weeks earlier. 

Everyone is different though. Sorry so quick and short I'm on my phone.


----------



## mills80

lovenoel said:


> I've read some of this thread, but there are so many posts that I have to admit that I didn't make it all the way through!
> 
> I'm currently 9w4d pregnant with my first. 10 years ago I had a LEEP done under general anesthesia and my GYN at the time basically told me that it was no big deal, I'd get a cerclage whenever I got pregnant (I was only 20 at the time). I didn't put much thought into it as kids were not on my radar. Fast forward 10 years and I'm now 30 and pregnant with my first...and terrified!
> 
> I see a different doctor now who I have expressed my concerns to...he scheduled a check of my cervical length at around the 12 week mark. I'm not sure what intervals it makes sense to check after the 12 week check...assuming that things are good at that point. I'm thinking about asking to be checked at 16 weeks and then 20 weeks at the anatomy scan, but not sure if this is too risky and I should ask to be checked at 2 week intervals instead? He did do an exam at my first appointment and said that he could see the scar tissue on my cervix and nothing looked drastically abnormal. I guess my main concern is that this is my first pregnancy and I worry that they won't check me as often since I don't have a history of an incompetent cervix, just the surgery 10 years ago.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to meet you all and I'm very glad this thread exists!

Hi and Congrats on ur preg. Everyones experience is diff so I can only tell u mine. I lost a baby at 14 weeks due to infection, had an evacuation after nd heard tht the procedure can damage cervix. So when I got preg again I demanded additional scans. My doc very reluctantly agreed to scan my cervix at 13, 16 and 19 weeks. 

Well my lengths were fine upto 16 weeks, doc also told me not to worry she did not see any more problems with the preg. Then at 19 weeks thy found my cervix fully dilated and bag of waters almost falling through. I went into labour the next day nd lost another baby. I did not hav any indication of things goin wrong untill the scan.

I had a cerclege put in next preg nd my son is now 3 years old. Am currently preg with another cerclege due to come out next week at 37 weeks

I can only push for more scans at ths point cuz ur cervix can change drastically on a weekly basis. Can't help thinking if I had a scan at 18 weeks in my 2nd preg, my baby could hav had a chance.

Take care

Mills


----------



## 4 boys

nat2 said:


> 4 boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mills80 said:
> 
> 
> Nat2, havent heard frm u in a while, how r u doing post stitch removal?
> 
> hey Hun. I'm doin great thanks... Just watching n waiting now.... 2 days after stitch out my cervix was still 2cm long and closed...
> 
> its now been out 8 days and am 36 weeks on Wednesday. Have no signs anything yet but lots n lots of painful twinges in cervix so i think shes just bouncin round on it.
> 
> wud b interested to no tho if i was dilated slightly at all or not. Midwife appt isn't until 3 feb! :-(
> 
> how r u doing xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi nat just caught up with you, so glad your doing great :thumbup:
> 
> I said last time I had stitch out at 34 weeks and baby came 2 weeks after stitch removal he was born 36weeks..so he was 1 month early:dohh:
> 
> I stayed in labour room straight after stitch as they bet I was going to deliver straight away but he stayed put so any time soon your beautiful baby will be here..:happydance:
> 
> When he was born he was ok just low blood sugars, couldn't control temperature and feeding was slow but he was home 3weeks later so if your baby is all good he could come straight home but also be prepared just incase they keep him in as he is still early if comes now..
> 
> Keep updated and good luck Hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG 4 boys... 36 weeks really!
> 
> I just thought if she didnt turn up within the first few days of having it out that she probably wouldnt turn up until a lot closer to the due date.Click to expand...

When I had stitch out I honestly thought baby would have come straight away as I was in agony and contracting every 5 min but yeah he come at 36 weeks they said because I didn't have him straightaway they were going to induce but he come in the end..really wasn't looking forward to inducing :cry: so if I was you have that bag ready because when it's time it will be time :haha::haha:


----------



## 4 boys

lovenoel said:


> I've read some of this thread, but there are so many posts that I have to admit that I didn't make it all the way through!
> 
> I'm currently 9w4d pregnant with my first. 10 years ago I had a LEEP done under general anesthesia and my GYN at the time basically told me that it was no big deal, I'd get a cerclage whenever I got pregnant (I was only 20 at the time). I didn't put much thought into it as kids were not on my radar. Fast forward 10 years and I'm now 30 and pregnant with my first...and terrified!
> 
> I see a different doctor now who I have expressed my concerns to...he scheduled a check of my cervical length at around the 12 week mark. I'm not sure what intervals it makes sense to check after the 12 week check...assuming that things are good at that point. I'm thinking about asking to be checked at 16 weeks and then 20 weeks at the anatomy scan, but not sure if this is too risky and I should ask to be checked at 2 week intervals instead? He did do an exam at my first appointment and said that he could see the scar tissue on my cervix and nothing looked drastically abnormal. I guess my main concern is that this is my first pregnancy and I worry that they won't check me as often since I don't have a history of an incompetent cervix, just the surgery 10 years ago.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to meet you all and I'm very glad this thread exists!


Congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome :flower:

I hope all goes well for you, if you feel you need more support and scans throughout your pregnancy you need to push your doctor and if need be get a second opinion.
I hope your cervix is normal and you don't need a stitch but see how your first check goes and decide from there also make sure you have internal scan as a abdominal one isn't that accurate :flower:

Good luck


----------



## making it

HELLO EVERYONE, 
I am currently 25+1 and have only 4mm of cervix left. Went for my weekly scan since my cervix was shortening since 20 weeks, and was sent to triage immediately. I wasn't having any contractions so they sent me home. This is my second child and with my first I had a similar problem. I was placed on bedrest by a female md three weeks ago when I measured 11mm but another doctor from fetal medicine took me off last week. After yesterday the male doctor who sent me to triage told me bedrest wouldn't make a difference so I'm feeling pretty helpless and confused. He told I have been on progesterone since 20w, and that's it. I'm searching for some advice. Thanks! 
Making It


----------



## lovenoel

Well, I saw my doctor today at 9+5, heard the hb on his doppler and got some more information from him about the scan I am having on February 20th (12+5) at the hospital. We are doing early risk assessment and having an ultrasound to measure my cervical length as well as one for chromosomal abnormalities. After the ultrasound is done, we will speak to a high-risk doctor about where to go from there. Hopefully he/she will be open to me having scans at at least 2 week intervals. My doctor told me that percentage wise, the risk is small after a LEEP, but he understands my concerns. 

I'm hoping the scans at 12 weeks go well and things look good and the high risk doctor is able to ease my fears and have me come back in as the pregnancy progresses. 

Thank you for all the advice so far! I hope that things are going well for everyone going through it now. Such a scary thing.


----------



## ~Brandy~

making it said:


> HELLO EVERYONE,
> I am currently 25+1 and have only 4mm of cervix left. Went for my weekly scan since my cervix was shortening since 20 weeks, and was sent to triage immediately. I wasn't having any contractions so they sent me home. This is my second child and with my first I had a similar problem. I was placed on bedrest by a female md three weeks ago when I measured 11mm but another doctor from fetal medicine took me off last week. After yesterday the male doctor who sent me to triage told me bedrest wouldn't make a difference so I'm feeling pretty helpless and confused. He told I have been on progesterone since 20w, and that's it. I'm searching for some advice. Thanks!
> Making It

It can be very frustrating to be given different advice... some doctors believe in bedrest and others do not.

I believe in it because there is no possible way that if you're laying on your back or side that you are not relieving pressure off of the cervix.. I think it buys you more time. That is just my opinion though.

So what is their plan of action? Nothing? just normal activity, take progesterone and when do you see them again? 

If I understand your post right I would be crazy confused with all the different opinions you're getting too. I would put myself on bedrest since you're too far along for a cerclage now for most doctors.


----------



## making it

~Brandy~ said:


> It can be very frustrating to be given different advice... some doctors believe in bedrest and others do not.
> 
> I believe in it because there is no possible way that if you're laying on your back or side that you are not relieving pressure off of the cervix.. I think it buys you more time. That is just my opinion though.
> 
> So what is their plan of action? Nothing? just normal activity, take progesterone and when do you see them again?
> 
> If I understand your post right I would be crazy confused with all the different opinions you're getting too. I would put myself on bedrest since you're too far along for a cerclage now for most doctors.

OMG! Thank you for responding. I am over here feeling very overwhelmed. As of right now the plan is to keep taking the progesterone and relax when I can. I have put myself on bedrest but without the direction of the doctor, I know my husband is feeling quite crazy. Yes! Very frustrating to recieve different opinions. I'm still trying to figure out exactly what's happening. Short cervix means? ..... the doc said I'm only 1fingertip dilated. Every other post I have read makes 4mm out to be a major emergency. Seems like the md I saw yesterday is just waiting until I go into labor. Too late for cerclage.....idk what else to do but lay and pray. 
Thank you again. I appreciate your support. .. it is a bit easier knowing other are there to talk to.


----------



## making it

~Brandy~ said:


> It can be very frustrating to be given different advice... some doctors believe in bedrest and others do not.
> 
> I believe in it because there is no possible way that if you're laying on your back or side that you are not relieving pressure off of the cervix.. I think it buys you more time. That is just my opinion though.
> 
> So what is their plan of action? Nothing? just normal activity, take progesterone and when do you see them again?
> 
> If I understand your post right I would be crazy confused with all the different opinions you're getting too. I would put myself on bedrest since you're too far along for a cerclage now for most doctors.

Sorry, I see them next wed.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I would voice your concerns and tell them that you're not comfortable with how your care is being handled


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies, I just want to pop in and say hi,

I was glued to this thread last year, I must have read it all from the beginning as I sat trying to find every piece of hope and positive stories that I could! This thread helped me so much during my difficult pregnancy!

I found it reassuring to read success stories about incompetent cervix so I'll tell you mine quickly and I hope it reassures some of you ladies.

In 2009 I had a baby at 29weeks due to incompetent cervix, I never knew it at the time, I thought it was a spontaneous birth. My daughter was tiny but a fighter :) she's now 4

Then in 2012 I had a terrible pregnancy, I had lots of back ache" Braxton hicks and cervical pressure then I gave birth at 22 weeks to a little boy, who sadly passed away. I was then diagnosed with incompetent cervix.

In 2013 I was pregnant again and was terrified at the thought of losing another baby, I did lots of research into incompetent cervix and how to prevent a preterm birth. During my pregnancy I had a cervical cerclage put in at 15weeks and then I took it real easy, I put myself on bed rest even though my consultant said it wasn't necessary as in the UK it isn't recommended due to the risk of blood clots and lack of proof that it helps.

During my pregnancy it was very difficult mentally emotionally and physically. I suffered lots of cervical pressure even though I had the stitch in and I had back ache, leg ache etc I felt exactly the same as I did during my previous pregnancy where I lost my baby and I was terrified the same was happening again. I was constantly at the hospital getting my cervix checked as I was convinced I was in labour, my baby was head down from 16weeks and pressing hard on my cervix. I bed rested until 24 weeks as I daren't move incase I put too much pressure on my cervix, once I had my steroid injections at 24 weeks i slightly increased my activity, I had a scare at 27weeks as I had constant contractions! I was kept in hospital over night but my baby never came!

From 27weeks I basically went back to normal life but with light duties such as no hoovering or washing the bathroom and I still had constant contractions all day every day up until giving birth.

My stitch was scheduled for removal at 36 weeks but I pleaded for it to be taken out at 35weeks due to my baby being so far head down (no one could ever measure his head on scans and he was engaged from early on) I was scared he was trying to get out and his head was being squished.

The day I had been waiting for finally came- Stitch removal :) and I instantly went to 2cm dilated and I was convinced I was going to go straight in to labour but nothing ever happend. Once my stitch was removed I went on long walks, I cleaned my house top to bottom, I hoovered and I was loving life, I was so happy to be doing normal things again. I made 36weeks, 37 weeks, 38 weeks and still no baby!! He was still hanging In there much to my amazement. Then at 38+3 I gave birth to my baby boy!!


He was full term and perfect I couldn't believe it and I still can't

A pregnancy with IC is so hard and very challenging to go through and in times you feel like you will never have a happy ending but you will and you will all look back like myself and you will wonder why you worried so much :)

Sorry for just adding my long post to your thread it would have been much longer if I told my story in detail but I don't want to bore you all lol especially if your not interested :) 

So I just want to say if any one wants to ask any questions, I know I had lots of questions that I needed answering during my pregnancy then feel free to ask me as I gained lots of knowledge during my 3 pregnancies with IC :) 

I wish you all the best of luck :)


----------



## sunnylove

lovenoel said:


> I've read some of this thread, but there are so many posts that I have to admit that I didn't make it all the way through!
> 
> I'm currently 9w4d pregnant with my first. 10 years ago I had a LEEP done under general anesthesia and my GYN at the time basically told me that it was no big deal, I'd get a cerclage whenever I got pregnant (I was only 20 at the time). I didn't put much thought into it as kids were not on my radar. Fast forward 10 years and I'm now 30 and pregnant with my first...and terrified!
> 
> I see a different doctor now who I have expressed my concerns to...he scheduled a check of my cervical length at around the 12 week mark. I'm not sure what intervals it makes sense to check after the 12 week check...assuming that things are good at that point. I'm thinking about asking to be checked at 16 weeks and then 20 weeks at the anatomy scan, but not sure if this is too risky and I should ask to be checked at 2 week intervals instead? He did do an exam at my first appointment and said that he could see the scar tissue on my cervix and nothing looked drastically abnormal. I guess my main concern is that this is my first pregnancy and I worry that they won't check me as often since I don't have a history of an incompetent cervix, just the surgery 10 years ago.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to meet you all and I'm very glad this thread exists!

I hope everything works out for you!! :thumbsup: Hopefully your procedure 10 years ago does not affect your cervix in any way :) It's a good idea to get your cervix measured earlier than later obviously, but just so you know IC usually doesn't present itself until the baby starts putting on weight around 15-16 weeks. So a GOOD measurement at 12 weeks won't be an indication of what your cervix could look like 3 or 4 weeks later. But, I'm sure you'll have nothing to worry about :)



making it said:


> HELLO EVERYONE,
> I am currently 25+1 and have only 4mm of cervix left. Went for my weekly scan since my cervix was shortening since 20 weeks, and was sent to triage immediately. I wasn't having any contractions so they sent me home. This is my second child and with my first I had a similar problem. I was placed on bedrest by a female md three weeks ago when I measured 11mm but another doctor from fetal medicine took me off last week. After yesterday the male doctor who sent me to triage told me bedrest wouldn't make a difference so I'm feeling pretty helpless and confused. He told I have been on progesterone since 20w, and that's it. I'm searching for some advice. Thanks!
> Making It

Wow, keep it up girl!! I was measuring about 4mm at 20 weeks!


----------



## 4 boys

making it said:


> HELLO EVERYONE,
> I am currently 25+1 and have only 4mm of cervix left. Went for my weekly scan since my cervix was shortening since 20 weeks, and was sent to triage immediately. I wasn't having any contractions so they sent me home. This is my second child and with my first I had a similar problem. I was placed on bedrest by a female md three weeks ago when I measured 11mm but another doctor from fetal medicine took me off last week. After yesterday the male doctor who sent me to triage told me bedrest wouldn't make a difference so I'm feeling pretty helpless and confused. He told I have been on progesterone since 20w, and that's it. I'm searching for some advice. Thanks!
> Making It

Welcome and congratulations on pregnancy.

We'll I personally would stay on bed rest and not come off..
I would have pushed for a stitch but now it's too risky as you've only 4mm I think either way your just going to have to trust your body and rest..
You will feel helpless and confused because others the are caring for you have different opinions and it's stressful.

If your baby is born anytime soon he will be in nicu till his due date and everything will depend on how baby copes..
I've had a 26 & 28 weeker and was put down to spontaneous labour but I've just had a son and had a stitch put in due to my past history..
I went into preterm labourvat 17+7 and emergency stitch at 18 weeks and gave birth at 36wk so there's hope with a stitch but with my other two it just happened and nothing to stop it...

Keep us updated and best of luck 
Any signs or pains etc straight to l&d as baby will need help straight away but hopefully you'll get a few more days,weeks,months :thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

Twinkle 3 said:
 

> Hi ladies, I just want to pop in and say hi,
> 
> I was glued to this thread last year, I must have read it all from the beginning as I sat trying to find every piece of hope and positive stories that I could! This thread helped me so much during my difficult pregnancy!
> 
> I found it reassuring to read success stories about incompetent cervix so I'll tell you mine quickly and I hope it reassures some of you ladies.
> 
> In 2009 I had a baby at 29weeks due to incompetent cervix, I never knew it at the time, I thought it was a spontaneous birth. My daughter was tiny but a fighter :) she's now 4
> 
> Then in 2012 I had a terrible pregnancy, I had lots of back ache" Braxton hicks and cervical pressure then I gave birth at 22 weeks to a little boy, who sadly passed away. I was then diagnosed with incompetent cervix.
> 
> In 2013 I was pregnant again and was terrified at the thought of losing another baby, I did lots of research into incompetent cervix and how to prevent a preterm birth. During my pregnancy I had a cervical cerclage put in at 15weeks and then I took it real easy, I put myself on bed rest even though my consultant said it wasn't necessary as in the UK it isn't recommended due to the risk of blood clots and lack of proof that it helps.
> 
> During my pregnancy it was very difficult mentally emotionally and physically. I suffered lots of cervical pressure even though I had the stitch in and I had back ache, leg ache etc I felt exactly the same as I did during my previous pregnancy where I lost my baby and I was terrified the same was happening again. I was constantly at the hospital getting my cervix checked as I was convinced I was in labour, my baby was head down from 16weeks and pressing hard on my cervix. I bed rested until 24 weeks as I daren't move incase I put too much pressure on my cervix, once I had my steroid injections at 24 weeks i slightly increased my activity, I had a scare at 27weeks as I had constant contractions! I was kept in hospital over night but my baby never came!
> 
> From 27weeks I basically went back to normal life but with light duties such as no hoovering or washing the bathroom and I still had constant contractions all day every day up until giving birth.
> 
> My stitch was scheduled for removal at 36 weeks but I pleaded for it to be taken out at 35weeks due to my baby being so far head down (no one could ever measure his head on scans and he was engaged from early on) I was scared he was trying to get out and his head was being squished.
> 
> The day I had been waiting for finally came- Stitch removal :) and I instantly went to 2cm dilated and I was convinced I was going to go straight in to labour but nothing ever happend. Once my stitch was removed I went on long walks, I cleaned my house top to bottom, I hoovered and I was loving life, I was so happy to be doing normal things again. I made 36weeks, 37 weeks, 38 weeks and still no baby!! He was still hanging In there much to my amazement. Then at 38+3 I gave birth to my baby boy!!
> 
> 
> He was full term and perfect I couldn't believe it and I still can't
> 
> A pregnancy with IC is so hard and very challenging to go through and in times you feel like you will never have a happy ending but you will and you will all look back like myself and you will wonder why you worried so much :)
> 
> Sorry for just adding my long post to your thread it would have been much longer if I told my story in detail but I don't want to bore you all lol especially if your not interested :)
> 
> So I just want to say if any one wants to ask any questions, I know I had lots of questions that I needed answering during my pregnancy then feel free to ask me as I gained lots of knowledge during my 3 pregnancies with IC :)
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck :)

Hi I posted on here a while ago asking we're you all are,
You all supported me through my pregnancy even though I never posted as I was really unwell but I briefly filled you all in. Try read from where you left off.
Your story is a glimmer of hope to all mums with ic and it's good to know your well.

How's your little one doing ??
Try pop on when you've time and have you been in touch with the other mums from when you was on?

So good to hear from you take care


----------



## making it

4 boys said:


> Welcome and congratulations on pregnancy.
> 
> We'll I personally would stay on bed rest and not come off..
> I would have pushed for a stitch but now it's too risky as you've only 4mm I think either way your just going to have to trust your body and rest..
> You will feel helpless and confused because others the are caring for you have different opinions and it's stressful.
> 
> If your baby is born anytime soon he will be in nicu till his due date and everything will depend on how baby copes..
> I've had a 26 & 28 weeker and was put down to spontaneous labour but I've just had a son and had a stitch put in due to my past history..
> I went into preterm labourvat 17+7 and emergency stitch at 18 weeks and gave birth at 36wk so there's hope with a stitch but with my other two it just happened and nothing to stop it...
> 
> Keep us updated and best of luck
> Any signs or pains etc straight to l&d as baby will need help straight away but hopefully you'll get a few more days,weeks,months :thumbup:
> :hugs:

Thank you. I definitely am staying in bed. My first baby went film term so they advised against the stitch. Idk..... I'm praying I make it another ten weeks at least. I've heard so many different cases, success and sad stories. I'm trying not to worry and trust my body. Hopefully next week the scan will say that I have increased some. Today I had quite a few braxt hicks and I was terrified. Drank a ton of water and they stopped. Yeah, l&d know exactly who I am by now. ... better safe than sorry. Thanks for the support. I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## sunnylove

Has anyone here had a preemie with a rescue or emergent cerclage, and then went on to have a late term or full term baby with a preventative cerclage with the next baby? Just feeling like the cerclage "failed" me and am wondering if a preventative will be anymore affective next time...


----------



## baby_maybe

I had an emergency one at 24 weeks on bulging membranes and went until 32 weeks the first time and then the second time had an elective and went overdue!


----------



## sharan

Wow I've not been on this thread for a while. It's nice to see the new ladies receiving support but also saddened that they are here to begin with x

In my case I can't believe I've made it past 34 weeks; a fete I though was impossible a few months ago.

I've now got my consultants appointment on Tuesday to discuss its removal and when.


----------



## Harperl

Hi
I am pregnant with my third child. Previous pregnancies uncomplicated, 1st born at 36+4, 2nd born at 35 weeks.

At my 20 week scan with this pregnancy, they noticed my cervix looked short, they measured it at 3mm, funneling with bulging membranes. Had an emergency stitch put in on Christmas Eve. Am now 26+3 days so was thinking I am doing really well and hopeful for getting along. 

Though according to my consultant, she is hoping I get to 28 weeks, 30 will be great. This was a bit of a shock but in her experience she said that with my history I am very unlikely to go full term. I just wondered how many other ladies have had emergency cerclage and when they went into labour or how far long you are currently? :flower:


----------



## sunnylove

I had a rescue cerclage and held out for 7 more weeks. :) But my cervix was well below 1cm. You seem to have really good length, it's interesting that your membranes are bulging considering how much length you have!


----------



## nat2

Harperl said:


> Hi
> I am pregnant with my third child. Previous pregnancies uncomplicated, 1st born at 36+4, 2nd born at 35 weeks.
> 
> At my 20 week scan with this pregnancy, they noticed my cervix looked short, they measured it at 3mm, funneling with bulging membranes. Had an emergency stitch put in on Christmas Eve. Am now 26+3 days so was thinking I am doing really well and hopeful for getting along.
> 
> Though according to my consultant, she is hoping I get to 28 weeks, 30 will be great. This was a bit of a shock but in her experience she said that with my history I am very unlikely to go full term. I just wondered how many other ladies have had emergency cerclage and when they went into labour or how far long you are currently? :flower:

i had cerclage placed at 19 weeks due to cervix being down to 19mm..... had it out at 35 weeks. Am now 37 weeks and still here - no baby as of yet!

Only 3 weeks until due date. Am so pleased to have made it this far! 

GL to all of you xx


----------



## mills80

I don't believe it! The mom I thnk ths preg is goin smoothly nd strt to relax, sumthg else cums up..
Had a growth scan today cuz of the diabetes. Well it luks lik baby has stopped growing. He's only measuring 4.8lbs at 36+4 weeks. His weight has actually fallen off the graph!

Am seeing the consultant tomm, am kinda hoping now tht she plans to induce labour as soon as the stitch cums out ths Friday....don't kno if I can handle another 2weeks of ths stress and worrying..:nope:

First IC, then gestational diabetes now this...Aaaaargh!!!!seems like I just cannot lie back nd enjoy ths preg even in the final few weeks..I am so frustrated nd upset.why me????:cry:

Mills


----------



## Harperl

sunnylove said:


> I had a rescue cerclage and held out for 7 more weeks. :) But my cervix was well below 1cm. You seem to have really good length, it's interesting that your membranes are bulging considering how much length you have!

My cervix was 3mm not cm! Baby was hanging in there by a thread. The cervix above the stitch is still only half a cm so I presume only time will tell! Thanks for your response :thumbup:


----------



## mybabyluv3

mills80 said:


> I don't believe it! The mom I thnk ths preg is goin smoothly nd strt to relax, sumthg else cums up..
> Had a growth scan today cuz of the diabetes. Well it luks lik baby has stopped growing. He's only measuring 4.8lbs at 36+4 weeks. His weight has actually fallen off the graph!
> 
> Am seeing the consultant tomm, am kinda hoping now tht she plans to induce labour as soon as the stitch cums out ths Friday....don't kno if I can handle another 2weeks of ths stress and worrying..:nope:
> 
> First IC, then gestational diabetes now this...Aaaaargh!!!!seems like I just cannot lie back nd enjoy ths preg even in the final few weeks..I am so frustrated nd upset.why me????:cry:
> 
> Mills


Sorry you are going through it. Have they said that everything else is ok with baby? It's it possible that baby might just be smaller? I hope things turn around for you soon. Waiting can be such torture.


----------



## 4 boys

mills80 said:


> I don't believe it! The mom I thnk ths preg is goin smoothly nd strt to relax, sumthg else cums up..
> Had a growth scan today cuz of the diabetes. Well it luks lik baby has stopped growing. He's only measuring 4.8lbs at 36+4 weeks. His weight has actually fallen off the graph!
> 
> Am seeing the consultant tomm, am kinda hoping now tht she plans to induce labour as soon as the stitch cums out ths Friday....don't kno if I can handle another 2weeks of ths stress and worrying..:nope:
> 
> First IC, then gestational diabetes now this...Aaaaargh!!!!seems like I just cannot lie back nd enjoy ths preg even in the final few weeks..I am so frustrated nd upset.why me????:cry:
> 
> Mills

Sorry your going through this, hope all goes ok try not stress 2wks will probably feel like forever but soon your baby will be hear don't blame your self easy said than done..
I've had 4 horrible pregnancies never had a happy time till they were home it will get better in time :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

Off the subject sorry..
It really annoys me when you see women have healthy pregnancies and they moan saying wish baby would hurry up and they get frustrated. :growlmad: and there's women like us that have terrible problem pregnancies and all we wish for is a healthily problem free pregnancies/ babies.
I remember with my third son, we were in hospital and this women said bet you can't wait for your baby to be hear its so hard been pregnant, I said he is here fighting for his life as he was 26 weeks she was gobsmacked..then on way out she sat outside smoking her head off. I've never smoked, drank alcohol or drugs and I have had difficult pregnancies and ill babies and there's these women that abuse there bodies and there babies are fine!!

Sorry for the moan I'm just fed up today :growlmad:
No offence to anyone by this post.:flower:


----------



## sharan

4 boys said:


> Off the subject sorry..
> It really annoys me when you see women have healthy pregnancies and they moan saying wish baby would hurry up and they get frustrated. :growlmad: and there's women like us that have terrible problem pregnancies and all we wish for is a healthily problem free pregnancies/ babies.
> I remember with my third son, we were in hospital and this women said bet you can't wait for your baby to be hear its so hard been pregnant, I said he is here fighting for his life as he was 26 weeks she was gobsmacked..then on way out she sat outside smoking her head off. I've never smoked, drank alcohol or drugs and I have had difficult pregnancies and ill babies and there's these women that abuse there bodies and there babies are fine!!
> 
> Sorry for the moan I'm just fed up today :growlmad:
> No offence to anyone by this post.:flower:

I felt a lot like that just after I lost my last baby. I'd be so infuriated when I see women very visibly pregnant smoking away or even smoking cannabis! 

This pregnancy has been hard going especially as I've not really been able to relax and enjoy it. I'd been signed off sick from work so have been at home predominately. I've not been able to make much use of any of maternity clothes; which I was really hoping to wear and show my pregnancy bump off with pride. 

Although I've somewhat relaxed a little after 28 weeks and have been venturing out a little bit more. I don't think I will truly be happy until he is here in my arms. So I am hoping that the baby does come soon after my stitch removal. 

I've been officially discharged from the Prem Prevention Clinic today....yippeee! I've also been given my stitch removal date as the 20th Feb which is when I'm bang on 37 weeks. However I'm now worried about that :s! As I've got a Macdonald stitch it'll be done without any pain relief!

On a positive note...baby is 3/5th palpable so he has started making the descent just got to hope he continues south regardless of how uncomfortable it is for me!


----------



## shanny

I too am of Twinkles era and would like to offer words of support and encouragement.

It is really nice to have others on here in the same position. I did not find it til late and with my final pregnancy but would have loved it for all of them, especially the first pregnancy after my loss.

Brief history

1st pregnancy - totally normal and then waters went at 32 weeks and baby died in utero due to infection

2nd - emergency stitch at 19 baby born at 33 - now a big and healthy 7 year old

3/4/5 !! - all elective stitches at about 16/17 weeks all went to term or over - now 6/4/ 6 months.................

So I am a massive promoter of the stitch if you can get it

Also had progesterone but not prescribed bed rest - but without the sticth I think I would have prescribed it myself.

So Sunnylove --- I think a preventative stitch is worth it - made a difference to mine


The rest of you I wish you all the best ...........

The whole other ladies pregnancies annoyed the hell out of me too........I worried so much all the time after losing my first............


----------



## 4 boys

shanny said:


> I too am of Twinkles era and would like to offer words of support and encouragement.
> 
> It is really nice to have others on here in the same position. I did not find it til late and with my final pregnancy but would have loved it for all of them, especially the first pregnancy after my loss.
> 
> Brief history
> 
> 1st pregnancy - totally normal and then waters went at 32 weeks and baby died in utero due to infection
> 
> 2nd - emergency stitch at 19 baby born at 33 - now a big and healthy 7 year old
> 
> 3/4/5 !! - all elective stitches at about 16/17 weeks all went to term or over - now 6/4/ 6 months.................
> 
> So I am a massive promoter of the stitch if you can get it
> 
> Also had progesterone but not prescribed bed rest - but without the sticth I think I would have prescribed it myself.
> 
> So Sunnylove --- I think a preventative stitch is worth it - made a difference to mine
> 
> 
> The rest of you I wish you all the best ...........
> 
> The whole other ladies pregnancies annoyed the hell out of me too........I worried so much all the time after losing my first............


Hi so glad to hear from you and it's great to know your well ? 
How's your children?
I remember following you all while I was on bed rest but was too unwell to post but so glad some of you are popping on to update :flower:


----------



## 4 boys

Harperl said:


> sunnylove said:
> 
> 
> I had a rescue cerclage and held out for 7 more weeks. :) But my cervix was well below 1cm. You seem to have really good length, it's interesting that your membranes are bulging considering how much length you have!
> 
> My cervix was 3mm not cm! Baby was hanging in there by a thread. The cervix above the stitch is still only half a cm so I presume only time will tell! Thanks for your response :thumbup:Click to expand...

So sorry your going through a difficult time but try keep positive I know time will tell but we can hope all goes ok :flower:
Look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

NAT2 -MILLS80 - MYBABYLUV3

How are you all? Hope all is well :flower:


----------



## nat2

4 boys said:


> NAT2 -MILLS80 - MYBABYLUV3
> 
> How are you all? Hope all is well :flower:

hey!! Still hanging in there.... Stitch out at 34+4 weeks.... Now 37+2 n no sign of baby;!! 

probably go over n have to be induced :dohh:

last day at work tomorrow tho then maternity:happydance: leave!! 
how r u? Xx


----------



## honeyprayer

Nat, how was the stitch removal?? Is it painful?? Mine comes out in two weeks and dr says it's just done in office with no meds :/


----------



## nat2

honeyprayer said:


> Nat, how was the stitch removal?? Is it painful?? Mine comes out in two weeks and dr says it's just done in office with no meds :/

they offered me gas n air so i thought it wud hurtbut gas n air made me feel sick so didn't have it and honestly its just as uncomfortable as a smear but it wasn't painful at all... Was over so quick. A quick snip and they don't pull it out, just leave it to come out itself but mine was loose after cutting it so pulled it out. They cleaned cervix afterwards and that was probably the worst bit, stung a bit with cleaning solution they used but no painful.

dont worry... U will be fine. Good luck xxx


----------



## 4 boys

NAT2 - Good job your going great keep it up, finally you'll be able to enjoy end of pregnancy baby will be here soon xx

I'm ok got hand full with my sons but it's good to pop in to see how your all doing, 
This forum got me through bed rest and IC so it's nice to try support others xx


----------



## making it

Hello everyone, 
Just to update you, I went to MFM on Wed and my uncontrollable cervix remained the same. 4mm! No cerclage but the dr seems quite hopeful. I have been on bedrest and will be until probably 32weeks. I feel much more encouraged and informed this week. On my way to 27..... hope everyone else's spirits are lifted.


----------



## mills80

Well baby's here:flower:

Long story short, after seeing my consultant on Tuesday, she decided tht baby needed to cum out asap as she suspected placental problems...

I was told go home nd wait for a call cuz thy were trying to find me a bed in labour ward. Nyway tht called to say no beds were Availiable nd then my waters broke!

Started contracting soon afta nd was rushed to hospital. Thy took out the stitch nd I went to full blown labour...

Scary part was whn I started bleeding nd baby's heartrate dropped. Seemed tht placenta had detached! Was rushed to theatre...abt 10 docs arnd me doing all sort of stuff to get baby out...luckily, he came quick nd was nd is totally fine.

Been in hospital last 3 days under observation cuz of diff birth but home now nd trying:sleep: to adjust to little ones feeding nd sleeping schedule

Just want to say thank u to all who replied with support nd advice thru the last free months, its been a stressful time but its all over now nd sooo worth seeing my little man safe nd sound:happydance:

I will keep checking this thread whn I can. Those of u due to hav baby in next fee weeks/ months, all the best!

Milly.


----------



## honeyprayer

Congrats mills!!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mills- Congratulations!! What an eventful pregnancy and birth you had but now you have your beautiful LO ;) Rest up!


----------



## shanny

all the best mills enjoy


----------



## nat2

Congrats mills. Get some rest xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Yes Mills, Congrats!!! That was some day you had there. Glad baby and mom are doing well. Don't forget to post a pic when you have some more free time.


----------



## mybabyluv3

4 boys said:


> NAT2 -MILLS80 - MYBABYLUV3
> 
> How are you all? Hope all is well :flower:

I've been alright. Thanks for asking. Have my originally scheduled 20 week scan this week. Had one 2 weeks ago because my AFP test came back high. They brought me in right away but all seemed well with baby. I'm going back this week so they could get a better pic of the heart just to make sure. Other than that, since they couldn't find anything wrong with baby I have to have another scan at 32 wks and start the non-stress tests twice a week from that point on. So that's what's going on with me. Always something it seems, but baby is growing nicely and I've been feeling pretty good besides heartburn so can't complain too much.


----------



## 4 boys

mills80 said:


> Well baby's here:flower:
> 
> Long story short, after seeing my consultant on Tuesday, she decided tht baby needed to cum out asap as she suspected placental problems...
> 
> I was told go home nd wait for a call cuz thy were trying to find me a bed in labour ward. Nyway tht called to say no beds were Availiable nd then my waters broke!
> 
> Started contracting soon afta nd was rushed to hospital. Thy took out the stitch nd I went to full blown labour...
> 
> Scary part was whn I started bleeding nd baby's heartrate dropped. Seemed tht placenta had detached! Was rushed to theatre...abt 10 docs arnd me doing all sort of stuff to get baby out...luckily, he came quick nd was nd is totally fine.
> 
> Been in hospital last 3 days under observation cuz of diff birth but home now nd trying:sleep: to adjust to little ones feeding nd sleeping schedule
> 
> Just want to say thank u to all who replied with support nd advice thru the last free months, its been a stressful time but its all over now nd sooo worth seeing my little man safe nd sound:happydance:
> 
> I will keep checking this thread whn I can. Those of u due to hav baby in next fee weeks/ months, all the best!
> 
> Milly.

:happydance::happydance:

Congratulations well you see no pregnancy is ever the same and I know you've been worried and had a lot on especially with the stitch well it was over that fast you probably forgot with everything else going on :thumbup:

I'm so glad your little man is safe and well, now it's the adjustment of motherhood, feeding poohy nappies,sleepless nights etc :haha::haha:
Have fun rest and enjoy :hugs:

Try pop on its good to hear how your doing?


----------



## 4 boys

mybabyluv3 said:


> 4 boys said:
> 
> 
> NAT2 -MILLS80 - MYBABYLUV3
> 
> How are you all? Hope all is well :flower:
> 
> I've been alright. Thanks for asking. Have my originally scheduled 20 week scan this week. Had one 2 weeks ago because my AFP test came back high. They brought me in right away but all seemed well with baby. I'm going back this week so they could get a better pic of the heart just to make sure. Other than that, since they couldn't find anything wrong with baby I have to have another scan at 32 wks and start the non-stress tests twice a week from that point on. So that's what's going on with me. Always something it seems, but baby is growing nicely and I've been feeling pretty good besides heartburn so can't complain too much.Click to expand...

I know it's worrying but try enjoy your pregnancy, I had terrible heartburn lived of gaviscon :haha: and it's true what they say,my son had so much hair so you never know..

Good luck for next few weeks keep in touch, :hugs:


----------



## mills80

Gosh! Thanks a lot for everyones nice wishes:flower:

I can't believe how lucky I am considering the timing of when baby came. A few minutes later and I wouldn't have had the same outcome:nope:

Am still on tenderhooks, watching him for the littlest changes to make sure he's really ok. Paranoid mama but I can't believe he's really here!!!

Am gonna miss all u guys, will defo drop in occasionaly to catch up:hugs:

Take care.
Milly


----------



## ebonyeyes

Congratulations to you Mills.
Happy to know you and baby are ok.


----------



## ~Brandy~

U/S yesterday went totally awesome! Baby A is head down and appears to be starting to engage. They think that I will go about 36W as they had planned. So at this point they are not scheduling a Csection because we are planning a vaginal delivery!! YAY. Both babies were slightly under 5lbs They are going to leave my cerclage in for now and continue to check it weekly. If I have any sign of labor starting I am suppose to rush to hospital and have the cerclage removed prior to 36W. Otherwise we will take it out at 36W. He doesn&#8217;t think that steroids are necessary at this point. So all in all a good appointment. 

He knows I only get 1-2 hours a night of sleep though and is concerned that I am not getting enough rest. He has asked me to take ambien which I have declined to do. I don&#8217;t know anything about the drug but I suppose I will look into it but as of now I will deal with the lack of sleep for a few more weeks.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

I gave birth to my little boy Leo on the 1st of feb doctors said due to incompetent cervix, my membranes passed through my cervix two days before he was born doctors refused to try and put my waters back in my cervix and give be a cerclage because he wasn't 24 weeks. He died anyway so I'll never know if he could have been saved.

I have a few questions about cerclage if anyone knows the answers I'd be grateful. Although I don't know if we will have another pregnancy (Leo was a IVF baby, DH has very low motility and natural conception is extremely unlikely) if we do manage to find the money for another cycle of IVF I'd like to be prepared, just in case.

Has anyone had success with cerclage after a loss?

What are the chances of it failing?, I would rather not have another pregnancy than have to bury another child.

Does the cerclage have long term effect on your cervix? Would there be a limit on how many pregnancies you could have with it?

Also twin risks, is the stitch less effective with twins? Our last IVF we had two embryos transfered so risked twins, only one stuck which was my Leo.

Sorry for all the questions and the long post, right now I'm not sure where my life is heading right now it's possible I have secondary postpartum haemorrhaging, I'm keeping an eye on things right now but I know some cases can end in hysterectomy.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## honeyprayer

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

I had recurrent miscarriages and at my 20 week scan with this pregnancy, they noticed my cervix was short at 1.5 cm. Two days later, I had an appt with a high risk doctor who suggested a cerclage. Two days after that appt, I had the cerclage put in. Now I'm 35 weeks! I don't think I would have made it this far without the stitch. :/ 

I'm not sure about twin pregnancy, Brandy may be the best to answer that question as she's currently carrying twins and doing well :)

Please take care of yourself in this time of loss :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I gave birth to my little boy Leo on the 1st of feb doctors said due to incompetent cervix, my membranes passed through my cervix two days before he was born doctors refused to try and put my waters back in my cervix and give be a cerclage because he wasn't 24 weeks. He died anyway so I'll never know if he could have been saved.
> 
> I have a few questions about cerclage if anyone knows the answers I'd be grateful. Although I don't know if we will have another pregnancy (Leo was a IVF baby, DH has very low motility and natural conception is extremely unlikely) if we do manage to find the money for another cycle of IVF I'd like to be prepared, just in case.
> 
> Has anyone had success with cerclage after a loss?
> 
> What are the chances of it failing?, I would rather not have another pregnancy than have to bury another child.
> 
> Does the cerclage have long term effect on your cervix? Would there be a limit on how many pregnancies you could have with it?
> 
> Also twin risks, is the stitch less effective with twins? Our last IVF we had two embryos transfered so risked twins, only one stuck which was my Leo.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions and the long post, right now I'm not sure where my life is heading right now it's possible I have secondary postpartum haemorrhaging, I'm keeping an eye on things right now but I know some cases can end in hysterectomy.
> 
> Thanks in advance x


First and foremost I am so sorry for your loss. The feeling is absolutely indescribable when you lose a baby. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.
To answer your questions: 
Has anyone had success with cerclage after a loss?
I have not seen on this thread a failed cerclage after a loss during my time on it. However, I have not read through all of the posts though. I have been on this cerclage thread for 5 months so far. Most of the people on this thread are here because they now have a cerclage due to a previous loss so they are a wealth of knowledge.

What are the chances of it failing?
This is very dependent on the reasons for the cerclage and the protocol your doctor has you on. This I couldnt answer I am sorry.

Does the cerclage have long term effect on your cervix?
I was told if I had a cerclage for this pregnancy I would most likely need to have one again. If you have suffered a loss that is due to IC I couldnt imagine not having one placed again for the next pregnancy as a precaution. The success rates are much higher for those that have a planned cerclage vs those that have a rescue cerclage. I do not believe that there is technically any damage to the cervix that will affect your everyday life post pregnancy other than possibly a small amount of scar tissue.
Would there be a limit on how many pregnancies you could have with it?
My doctors told me that there isnt a limit to the # of pregnancies.

Also twin risks, is the stitch less effective with twins?
This is actually up for debate within the medical community. Some doctors are against cerclages for twin pregnancies and most are not. I really dont think there is enough research on twin pregnancies and cerclages. However, I consider myself a success story for twin pregnancy cerclages I am 33W right now and my cervix is closed and even if it were to give now I would deliver healthy babies most likely with minimal intervention of the NICU team.

So just my story in a nutshell because every single one of us on here have a different scenario. I am 33W pregnant with IVF Twins. My pregnancy was perfect until 15w6d. I felt pressure down there and was concerned. I went to the doctor and found that my cervix had shortened and that I was funneling internally According to the doctors I was about to lose the babies. I was put in an reversed incline position for 24 hours to get the pressure off the cervix and then taken to the OR for a cerclage placement. I was in the hospital for 3 days and released. I was initially allowed to return to standard work since I had an office job. At 19W I was still feeling a small amount of pressure so the doctors took me out of work and put me on modified bed rest. I had to only get up for a short time and when I would feel pressure I would need to lay right back down. So generally I wasnt up for more than 1-2 hours at a time with 1-2 hours of laying down afterwards. Just this last week I was told that I could be freed from the bed and do as I pleased! Other than the horrible pelvic pain I have (Just a standard pregnancy pain) I am doing great I dont have any pressure on the cervix nor does it feel like the babies are going to come through the cervix anytime soon.
So essentially my cerclage was considered a rescue cerclage. If I were to ever get pregnant again which I doubt since I am 38 years old and I had to do IVF then I would request that a cerclage be placed at the first possible moment as a preemptive measure. Depending on the doctor they are done around 12-14W.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply to my questions.

I have an appointment with my consultant on 21st so I will make sure I know their policy with twin cerclage, I don't see why it would make a difference but I want to be 100% sure they will do it if we end up with a twin pregnancy.

Congrats on getting to 33 weeks

Xx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I gave birth to my little boy Leo on the 1st of feb doctors said due to incompetent cervix, my membranes passed through my cervix two days before he was born doctors refused to try and put my waters back in my cervix and give be a cerclage because he wasn't 24 weeks. He died anyway so I'll never know if he could have been saved.
> 
> I have a few questions about cerclage if anyone knows the answers I'd be grateful. Although I don't know if we will have another pregnancy (Leo was a IVF baby, DH has very low motility and natural conception is extremely unlikely) if we do manage to find the money for another cycle of IVF I'd like to be prepared, just in case.
> 
> Has anyone had success with cerclage after a loss?
> 
> What are the chances of it failing?, I would rather not have another pregnancy than have to bury another child.
> 
> Does the cerclage have long term effect on your cervix? Would there be a limit on how many pregnancies you could have with it?
> 
> Also twin risks, is the stitch less effective with twins? Our last IVF we had two embryos transfered so risked twins, only one stuck which was my Leo.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions and the long post, right now I'm not sure where my life is heading right now it's possible I have secondary postpartum haemorrhaging, I'm keeping an eye on things right now but I know some cases can end in hysterectomy.
> 
> Thanks in advance x

I can't answer any of these questions as this is my first bout with IC. I just wanted to offer :hugs: No parent should ever have to go through the loss of a child at any stage.


As for everyone else I haven't been posting but I have been reading. Congrats on the delivery Mills and for those still hanging in there know you ladies give me so much hope!

AFM I've made it past v-day!!! Only to call the after hours line that night. :dohh: My last check my cervix was at 1.1 cm pessary still holding in place and complete bedrest still. Well the other night the pessary felt different when I placed my prometrium and I'd been having some sharp pains. They had me come in to be checked out yesterday. It turns out my cervix has just moved up higher and they think Ellie's weight is less on my cervix and more on my pelvis now. :wohoo: Still on bedrest but I can at least sit up for about 15 minutes here and there during the day! I go back next week and I'm going to try and get approval to go to the store (in a wheelchair) and complete our baby registry if they feel I'm stable enough. We also did the steroid injections one at 24w and the 2nd at 24w1d just in case she makes an early appearance. The dr said even though things look good there is just no guarantee if she'll come this week or 2 months from now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Babymaybe :) Have you looked at theregistry.com ? you can surf the internet and add anything to your registry from any store without leaving the house... Thats what I did and it worked out fantastic.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I can't get theregistry.com to pull up anything. I've just started a registry at Walmart as it's the easiest and cheapest around here. I have alot of people invited to the shower that dint use the Internet so is easier for that too. I've found a lot of stuff online but some items need to be picked out in the store based on what ours carries.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I can't get theregistry.com to pull up anything. I've just started a registry at Walmart as it's the easiest and cheapest around here. I have alot of people invited to the shower that dint use the Internet so is easier for that too. I've found a lot of stuff online but some items need to be picked out in the store based on what ours carries.

Oh! That was my typo sorry MYRegistry.com :)


----------



## shanny

Has anyone had success with cerclage after a loss?

What are the chances of it failing?, I would rather not have another pregnancy than have to bury another child.



This was me........

I lost my first at 33

have since had four successful stitches and pregnancies

the first after the loss was an anxious time but I had great mw and consultant support


----------



## honeyprayer

My stitch is being taken out timorrow :/ wish me luck!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Everything will be fine, Honey. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

honeyprayer said:


> My stitch is being taken out timorrow :/ wish me luck!

Good luck!


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks ladies. It's out! OMG it was painful. The removal of the stitch itself wasn't bad, it was the speculum that was pure torture :( so glad it's over!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Honey that's so exciting! Another successful cerclage


----------



## honeyprayer

Thank you! :)

Dr thinks I'll make it at least another week so I guess the waiting game begins :)


----------



## sharan

Oh my! I've got my stitch removal tomorrow. As I've got a Macdonald stitch I will be having no pain relief. Not looking forward to that!

I really hope baby doesn't keep me waiting for too long after it's removed. I'm so ready for him to get here now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sharan and honey fantastic! Mine is still in but it comes out any time if I go into labor or at 36 weeks.


----------



## sharan

I can't believe we've made it this far. I remember ever so vividly those few scary weeks but they also seem such a long time ago too.

Well done ladies for getting here x


----------



## ~Brandy~

I know it's so exciting Sharan


----------



## sharan

Stitch is out and ouch was that uncomfortable! I tried to brave it and just breathe through it but ended up giving in to gas and air.

I'm currently hooked up to a ctg machine monitoring baby and all seems well. The registrar who took out the stitch said I'm currently 1cm dilated and is hopefully that I should go into natural labour without any interventions; I'm hoping for a VBAC this time round.

So now baby's eviction notice has been served and he has 21-28 days to vacate his current premises!

Thank you to all the ladies here who have made this journey so bearable. You guys have been such an amazing support in this pregnancy and also in my last one xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I still have cerclage in place but in the hospital due to an infection wither in bladder or kidneys for like the 4th time in 2 months. I started contracting so they gave me some meds to try to stop it till till we can figure out the infection. So they might have to take it out tomorrow if we don't have answers


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Praying everything goes smoothly. hopefully some antibiotics and fluids and rest will keep your girls in a bit longer. :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

honeyprayer said:


> Thanks ladies. It's out! OMG it was painful. The removal of the stitch itself wasn't bad, it was the speculum that was pure torture :( so glad it's over!

:happydance::happydance:
Not long now for another new baby on forum best of luck hope you now can enjoy a few more weeks :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

sharan said:


> Oh my! I've got my stitch removal tomorrow. As I've got a Macdonald stitch I will be having no pain relief. Not looking forward to that!
> 
> I really hope baby doesn't keep me waiting for too long after it's removed. I'm so ready for him to get here now.

You'll be ok excited for you :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

sharan said:


> Stitch is out and ouch was that uncomfortable! I tried to brave it and just breathe through it but ended up giving in to gas and air.
> 
> I'm currently hooked up to a ctg machine monitoring baby and all seems well. The registrar who took out the stitch said I'm currently 1cm dilated and is hopefully that I should go into natural labour without any interventions; I'm hoping for a VBAC this time round.
> 
> So now baby's eviction notice has been served and he has 21-28 days to vacate his current premises!
> 
> Thank you to all the ladies here who have made this journey so bearable. You guys have been such an amazing support in this pregnancy and also in my last one xx


Us mums have gone through so much it's such a relieve once the stitch is out but a waiting game now.
We do all we can to keep baby in and when it's time for baby to come they don't want to :happydance:
Hope all goes well :flower:


----------



## 4 boys

~Brandy~ said:


> Well I still have cerclage in place but in the hospital due to an infection wither in bladder or kidneys for like the 4th time in 2 months. I started contracting so they gave me some meds to try to stop it till till we can figure out the infection. So they might have to take it out tomorrow if we don't have answers

I hope your feeling better infections are a nightmare in pregnancy but I hope babies and you are ok.
It's best if stitch is taken out if your contracting better safe I contracted for weeks and baby made it to 36 weeks so you never know:shrug:
Even if they are born there a good gestation but hopefully you'll last abit longer, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

Glad everyone's doing ok, I know it was sooo quiet on here, I popped on to catch up but had no time to type had my hands full with kids :wacko:

You've all come so far with stitch removal now it's the fun part waiting for babies :happydance::happydance:

Good luck and keep updated my thoughts are with you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

mybabyluv3 said:


> Everything will be fine, Honey. Will be thinking of you.

:flower: I haven't forgot about you :winkwink:

How are you? I been so busy but I still pop on to catch up :hugs:


----------



## honeyprayer

Now that my stitch is out, should I be stopping the progesterone? My dr never said anything about it ...


----------



## 4 boys

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I gave birth to my little boy Leo on the 1st of feb doctors said due to incompetent cervix, my membranes passed through my cervix two days before he was born doctors refused to try and put my waters back in my cervix and give be a cerclage because he wasn't 24 weeks. He died anyway so I'll never know if he could have been saved.
> 
> I have a few questions about cerclage if anyone knows the answers I'd be grateful. Although I don't know if we will have another pregnancy (Leo was a IVF baby, DH has very low motility and natural conception is extremely unlikely) if we do manage to find the money for another cycle of IVF I'd like to be prepared, just in case.
> 
> Has anyone had success with cerclage after a loss?
> 
> What are the chances of it failing?, I would rather not have another pregnancy than have to bury another child.
> 
> Does the cerclage have long term effect on your cervix? Would there be a limit on how many pregnancies you could have with it?
> 
> Also twin risks, is the stitch less effective with twins? Our last IVF we had two embryos transfered so risked twins, only one stuck which was my Leo.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions and the long post, right now I'm not sure where my life is heading right now it's possible I have secondary postpartum haemorrhaging, I'm keeping an eye on things right now but I know some cases can end in hysterectomy.
> 
> Thanks in advance x

I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope in time you'll be at rest :hugs:

I totally understand what your going through I never had a loss but I've been close 3 times..
I've had 4 prem babies and with my 3rd son I went in early labour at 23 weeks they told me the same if he comes befor 24 wk they won't revive and I think that's the worse news any mum should have to hear.i made it to 26weeks but it was torture.

I always got told it was just preterm labour up until my 4th son I had to have a stitch I went in early labour at 17+7 and emergency stitch at 18weeks but I had 1cm of cervix left,bulging membrane and funnelling I'm very lucky I got to 36 weeks but I've had a horrible time with all 4 pregnancies..
I hope in future you push to get a stitch and more scans and care etc,no mum should ever have to lose a baby due to ic, I nearly did 4 times till I changed my consultant luckily she helped me and I had another son BUT you need to be firm and strong..

There's mums on here to support you and I hope in time you'll try again:hugs::hugs:

Stay strong and your in my thoughts:hugs:


----------



## sharan

~Brandy~ said:


> Well I still have cerclage in place but in the hospital due to an infection wither in bladder or kidneys for like the 4th time in 2 months. I started contracting so they gave me some meds to try to stop it till till we can figure out the infection. So they might have to take it out tomorrow if we don't have answers

Infections are a b*tch! I've been lucky enough to have not suffered from any in this pregnancy but I did have a few with my first. As 4 boys as said you are at an excellent gestation and most certainly in the best place if your little darlings do decided to make an early appearance. All the best chick x


----------



## sharan

honeyprayer said:


> Now that my stitch is out, should I be stopping the progesterone? My dr never said anything about it ...

I was given enough progesterone suppositories to take up until 34 weeks. At my 28 week appointment with my consultant I did double check and he told me that there is no need to take it after 34 weeks.

If you can confirm it with your doctor if you are to continue taking it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just a quick update from me since I'm on my phone. 

Left and went back to the hospital Wednesday all within 5 hours. I got home and went to use the restroom and there was a ton of blood. 

Checked back in to the hospital and began contracting ever 2-3 minutes. The doctors gave me steroids which I just finished last night. They rushed me to surgery and removed my cerclage... While the spinal in place they scoped my bladder and it looked great. So the bleeding has to do with the kidneys again. 

Plan of attack is to stop the PTL meds we will not induce labor but we won't stop it either. As of yesterday my cervix was only about 1cm with baby a engaged 3/5. Doctor checks me again this morning. I hope he sends me home today again if nothing is changing!


----------



## honeyprayer

Thanks for the update brandy. Was wondering how you are doing!

Hopefully you get to go home but if not, it's baby time! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update.... after cerclage removal cervix remained at 1CM lol and the contractions are spread out now to every 10 minutes. I talked them into letting me come home it could be hours, days, or weeks and I just cant suffer in a hospital like that.

So the waiting game begins. No matter how the delivery or NICU time goes the cerclage did its part and it was holding just fine since I had it placed... It only had to come out because of the contractions due to the kidney infections and stones causing uterus upset.


----------



## honeyprayer

I wonder which one of us will have our babies first? :haha: We all got our stitches out this week! Lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

honeyprayer said:


> I wonder which one of us will have our babies first? :haha: We all got our stitches out this week! Lol

Be fun to find out lol we might all go at at the same time


----------



## 4 boys

:happydance::happydance:

LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN... :haha::haha:

Best of luck it's so exciting :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

~Brandy~ said:


> honeyprayer said:
> 
> 
> I wonder which one of us will have our babies first? :haha: We all got our stitches out this week! Lol
> 
> Be fun to find out lol we might all go at at the same timeClick to expand...

I am so miserable I am kind of hoping to win the race LOL


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well I've been admitted to the hospital again. Contractions and bleeding. Possible partial placental abruption. Dilated half centimeter and 90% effaced. Contractions were better after magnesium started but they're picking up again. :( My cervical pessary had to be removed.

Please pray for us.


----------



## honeyprayer

Good luck babymaybe :hugs: 

Prayers and thoughts out to you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Well I've been admitted to the hospital again. Contractions and bleeding. Possible partial placental abruption. Dilated half centimeter and 90% effaced. Contractions were better after magnesium started but they're picking up again. :( My cervical pessary had to be removed.
> 
> Please pray for us.

:hugs: Thinking of you and your family


----------



## lovenoel

Hi again everybody..

I posted a few weeks ago to talk about my fears of an IC due to a previous LEEP surgery (10 years ago). I had my first trimester screen done last Thursday at 12+5. Things looked good, LO was measuring 13+3. They did not scan my cervix as my regular OB requested - the high risk doctor came in and told me that it was too soon to take a measurement and booked me for a cervical measurement scan on March 6th when I'll be 14+5. I hope that it'll be soon enough. I see my regular OB tomorrow and was thinking about asking him to take a look to see if the cervix looks normal - but I'm not sure if this will actually accomplish anything or not? I don't necessarily want him poking around in there but not sure if him just looking will tell us anything at all. 

I'll be so nervous until I get the scan on the 6th...


----------



## itwillhappen

lovenoel said:


> Hi again everybody..
> 
> I posted a few weeks ago to talk about my fears of an IC due to a previous LEEP surgery (10 years ago). I had my first trimester screen done last Thursday at 12+5. Things looked good, LO was measuring 13+3. They did not scan my cervix as my regular OB requested - the high risk doctor came in and told me that it was too soon to take a measurement and booked me for a cervical measurement scan on March 6th when I'll be 14+5. I hope that it'll be soon enough. I see my regular OB tomorrow and was thinking about asking him to take a look to see if the cervix looks normal - but I'm not sure if this will actually accomplish anything or not? I don't necessarily want him poking around in there but not sure if him just looking will tell us anything at all.
> 
> I'll be so nervous until I get the scan on the 6th...

I think that it's good for the dr to check. However, the result might be good for the moment. In my first trimester the dr checked and was looking good. At 17 weeks u/s cervix was good. At 18/19 weeks u/s again was good. At 21 weeks u/s showed funneling in the cervix and had cervix cerclage. So I don't know if I would have been just at the dr's office, if a manual check would've detect the funneling. So it's good to keep an eye on it and until about 22-23 week it's not too late for them to do something about it. You just want to keep checking. Whatever makes u feel unease, go get checked. That's what I did and was able to catch it on time. No history in my case, though.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Ellie was born on February 23rd via c section at 25w5d. She is doing amazing will update more later in my journal. Good luck to you all.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Ellie was born on February 23rd via c section at 25w5d. She is doing amazing will update more later in my journal. Good luck to you all.

Omg thinking of you!


----------



## 4 boys

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Ellie was born on February 23rd via c section at 25w5d. She is doing amazing will update more later in my journal. Good luck to you all.

Congratulations :flower:

I know right now your mind and heart will be all over the place but she is a fighter and in the best place.. Nicu is a scary place to be especially first time and hundreds of things will be going through your head but take each day at a time:thumbup:

I pray she carries on doing good and remember there's going to be good and bad days but don't ever blame yourself, you did what you could but she was ready to meet her mummy :kiss:

I've had 4 prems and honestly I don't know how I coped but I did and I know you will too.

You & your husband need to support each other and try adjust to hospital and home it's going to be stressful :cloud9: but in time it will get easier ..

Sorry for long rant but I hope all goes well, keep us updated when you can
Love to you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

lovenoel said:


> Hi again everybody..
> 
> I posted a few weeks ago to talk about my fears of an IC due to a previous LEEP surgery (10 years ago). I had my first trimester screen done last Thursday at 12+5. Things looked good, LO was measuring 13+3. They did not scan my cervix as my regular OB requested - the high risk doctor came in and told me that it was too soon to take a measurement and booked me for a cervical measurement scan on March 6th when I'll be 14+5. I hope that it'll be soon enough. I see my regular OB tomorrow and was thinking about asking him to take a look to see if the cervix looks normal - but I'm not sure if this will actually accomplish anything or not? I don't necessarily want him poking around in there but not sure if him just looking will tell us anything at all.
> 
> I'll be so nervous until I get the scan on the 6th...

Hope all goes well, try not worry easy said than done :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

~Brandy~ said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeyprayer said:
> 
> 
> I wonder which one of us will have our babies first? :haha: We all got our stitches out this week! Lol
> 
> Be fun to find out lol we might all go at at the same time Click to expand...
> 
> I am so miserable I am kind of hoping to win the race LOLClick to expand...

How are you? Hope babies are been good for their mummy :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm in the hospital because my liver levels were out of whack.. I am waiting on a few more tests to come back to see if I get to go home or not. None of my complications are coming from the cerclage lol its everything else


----------



## itwillhappen

This is my second week in bed rest. We&#8217;ll be 23 weeks tomorrow and at 21 I had surgery for cervix cerclage for funneling. After a week, u/s showed no more funneling and dr was happy with progress. I will have weekly progesterone shots.

I&#8217;m allowed to use the bathroom and shower and no more than 15 min on my feet. I am also working from home while in bed (computer work) so I sit propped up with pillows and my legs up. Si I am spending most of my day in bed. I am not taking big risks, even with the stiches.

Well baby it&#8217;s moving a lot, especially in the evening and night. Well I&#8217;m taking that there are baby movements. I&#8217;ve been feeling them since 17 weeks and now are a little stronger. And because of my cervix situation, sometimes I am concerned because the trembling movements are right in the middle. I&#8217;m changing positions at that time, but still make me concerned. 

I am glad to know that baby moving it&#8217;s a sign of a healthy baby (or so I&#8217;ve read). Do you ladies experience similar things? I searched last night and found things like: walk so it&#8217;s rocking them. Well I can&#8217;t do this and not to how often he&#8217;s moving. I did try to rock myself a little while laid down and sometimes if I keep my hands on the belly for longer he settles a little. So taking in consideration that we are more relax than the women that are not on bed rest so more chances to have babies moving more&#8230;how do you handle this and how is it working with the cervix?

Thank you!


----------



## Harperl

My story was similar to yours, 20 week scan they noticed my cervix was 3mm, was funnelling and three cm dilated. Had stitch been put on sofa rest. Am now 30 weeks today! For weeks most of the babies movements were very low down, it's only has his getting bigger that the movements have risen. There are many women that have posted very low feelings, almost in your cervix so I wouldn't worry too much. Good luck and keep resting!


----------



## itwillhappen

Thank you. I am in bed most of the day and when I feel the "trumbeling" down there I lay more on a side. He does this mainly in the first part of the day. He then calms down and starts moving again in the evening, but not so much targeting my cervix area. That's why I didn't know what to believe, if it's because baby is moving or something else happening. 

Thank you for the reply and wish u and baby the best and to many more weeks in the womb :)


----------



## 4 boys

How is everyone ? No news is good news so hope your all keeping well?

Any new babies yet :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

4 boys said:


> How is everyone ? No news is good news so hope your all keeping well?
> 
> Any new babies yet :happydance:

My cerclage came out at 34+2 and babies are still hanging in there


quick question. I have been on pelvic rest since 16W :( Doctor gave us the go ahead for intercourse.. we did it but there is something there that still feels pokey or sharp. Could that be scar tissue or something? I hope he didn't miss some of the stitch possibly? The removal was done in the OR while I had a spinal in place so he was able to take his time.


Thanks!


----------



## honeyprayer

My girl was born 4 days ago :)


----------



## 4 boys

honeyprayer said:


> My girl was born 4 days ago :)

:happydance::happydance:

Congratulations I'm sure last time I read you'd just had stitch out so I guess that's why you not updated:flower:

I hope everything went as you planned for the birth etc and I hope you and your daughter are well and both home :kiss:

Once again congrats and she's lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

~Brandy~ said:


> 4 boys said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone ? No news is good news so hope your all keeping well?
> 
> Any new babies yet :happydance:
> 
> My cerclage came out at 34+2 and babies are still hanging in there
> 
> 
> quick question. I have been on pelvic rest since 16W :( Doctor gave us the go ahead for intercourse.. we did it but there is something there that still feels pokey or sharp. Could that be scar tissue or something? I hope he didn't miss some of the stitch possibly? The removal was done in the OR while I had a spinal in place so he was able to take his time.
> 
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

So glad your still hanging in there it's tiring but worth the wait :happydance::happydance:

Personally I didn't have intercourse even though I was given all clear after stitch I just wasn't ready id been through so much :dohh:
When I did try after I had baby it was same sharp ect so I think it could be tissue :shrug::shrug:
Ask on your next app I'm sure other mums are better to answer this for you?

Any how hang in there and good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hope 2014

hi all im looking for support and advice

im on pregnancy no 10 4 living children 4 early mc and the later loss of my daughter

all my children have been a bit early so with my youngest I was under preterm prevention team with no real problems

im under them again this pregnancy my first cervical scan at 19 weeks my cervical length was 30mm no funnelling,21 weeks I was measuring 24/29mm with some funnelling I was put on bed rest and progesterone the scan a week later showed cervix length of 20/22 with funnelling 

the swab I had taken week before shows infection so they wont place the stitch this week im on antibioctics and they will scan me again Monday they have said if im measuring the same it will be up to me weather I have the stitch or not as I could just stay on bed rest and wait and see they have already booked theatre for Thursday 13th 

ill be 23+3 next Thursday what if its too late and my cervix cant be stitched,what if I get a infection or contractions im so so scared all ive done since yesterday is cry


----------



## lovenoel

Hello again everyone. Hope you all are well!

I had my first cervical measurement today at 14w5d (baby was measuring 5 days ahead at last appointment. They checked heartrate today but not CRL) and my cervix measured 2.7-2.8cm. The high-risk doctor has asked me to come back weekly to monitor for any changes as they don't look into a stitch until you measure 2.5 or less. I'm hoping that I have a short but very strong cervix that shows no changes from now on. She did tell me that they can do a cerclage up until around 23 weeks. 

I asked the doctor if I should take it easy and she told me that she does not believe that bedrest will help the cervix - but she does recommend no heavy lifting and nothing strenuous. Honestly, I just feel like laying in bed until the baby is viable just in case! Hopefully the doctor wants to continue monitoring me weekly up until viability.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me- I just went to the doctor and did my testing and it all came back ok. However, the doctor did a check on me because I had been complaining of cervix pain. He was shocked and asked if I was feeling contractions... I said no I have less contractions now than before we stopped my PTL. Turns out I am 4.5cm dilated and 75% effaced. He told me I could go straight to the hospital now or go home and do activities to see if I can start contractions. I am tired of the hospital and have chosen to come home! I am doing laundry and waiting for my water to break and or contractions. I am in alot of pain just apparently not the normal labor type pain. He said there is no way I will make it through tomorrow night so we shall see


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I have posted a full update and birth story in my new parenting journal for anyone interested. The link is in my signature or you can click here...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/2135513-babymaybes-mommy.html#post31919353


----------



## sunnylove

Congrats on your little girl BabyMaybe!!! :) I'm sure she will do fantastic! My little guy was born at 26+3 and he had no issues. A long NICU stay, but that was mostly because near the end he wouldn't wake up to eat his food.  Hang in there, soon it will all be over.


----------



## 4 boys

~Brandy~ said:


> Update for me- I just went to the doctor and did my testing and it all came back ok. However, the doctor did a check on me because I had been complaining of cervix pain. He was shocked and asked if I was feeling contractions... I said no I have less contractions now than before we stopped my PTL. Turns out I am 4.5cm dilated and 75% effaced. He told me I could go straight to the hospital now or go home and do activities to see if I can start contractions. I am tired of the hospital and have chosen to come home! I am doing laundry and waiting for my water to break and or contractions. I am in alot of pain just apparently not the normal labor type pain. He said there is no way I will make it through tomorrow night so we shall see

:happydance::happydance: hope all goes well for you soon you'll meet your beautiful babies :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I have posted a full update and birth story in my new parenting journal for anyone interested. The link is in my signature or you can click here...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/2135513-babymaybes-mommy.html#post31919353

:hugs: I did congratulate you before but even more for your little one doing really well..
I've had a 26 weeker and 28 wkr and I've experienced nicu with all 4 of my sons it's tough I won't lie but take each day at a time :flower:

Sounds like your little one is doing really well, unfortunately my sons got all the nasty premature problems and it's upsetting but we can change what happens I hope and pray she stays in good health and home soon..seems along time away I know but that day will come..

Keep us updated I posted here as you've been on here so I think for now you rest recover and give your husband a big hug cos he'll be all over the place like you...

Take care for now and talk soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sharan

After having such a roller coaster ride of a pregnancy; I finally gave birth to gorgeous son on the 3rd March at 6.15pm when I was 38+4 weeks. He weighed 6lb 12oz so a lot smaller than my first who was induced at 41+3 weeks and weighed 8lb 4oz.

I can't stop staring him and seeing his perfect face makes all those hospital trips/appointments worthwhile.

[URL=https://s773.photobucket.com/user/sharan1981/media/C86D6A64-87A4-4E97-B5DC-8C804BDAF061_zpsmxbekitp.jpg.html][IMG]https://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy13/sharan1981/C86D6A64-87A4-4E97-B5DC-8C804BDAF061_zpsmxbekitp.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sharan

~Brandy~ said:


> Update for me- I just went to the doctor and did my testing and it all came back ok. However, the doctor did a check on me because I had been complaining of cervix pain. He was shocked and asked if I was feeling contractions... I said no I have less contractions now than before we stopped my PTL. Turns out I am 4.5cm dilated and 75% effaced. He told me I could go straight to the hospital now or go home and do activities to see if I can start contractions. I am tired of the hospital and have chosen to come home! I am doing laundry and waiting for my water to break and or contractions. I am in alot of pain just apparently not the normal labor type pain. He said there is no way I will make it through tomorrow night so we shall see

Hope your well and look forward to seeing your two little darlings xx


----------



## 4 boys

sharan said:


> After having such a roller coaster ride of a pregnancy; I finally gave birth to gorgeous son on the 3rd March at 6.15pm when I was 38+4 weeks. He weighed 6lb 12oz so a lot smaller than my first who was induced at 41+3 weeks and weighed 8lb 4oz.
> 
> I can't stop staring him and seeing his perfect face makes all those hospital trips/appointments worthwhile.
> 
> [URL=https://s773.photobucket.com/user/sharan1981/media/C86D6A64-87A4-4E97-B5DC-8C804BDAF061_zpsmxbekitp.jpg.html][IMG]https://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy13/sharan1981/C86D6A64-87A4-4E97-B5DC-8C804BDAF061_zpsmxbekitp.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


:happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS

I know exactly how you feel, all the worries,pain,hospitals, everything it's just all worth it in the end :flower:

I'm so glad he is safe and we'll and now you defiantly need to put your feet up and enjoy ..

Love the photo, take care and update soon :hugs:

(Sorry to quote post again)


----------



## 4 boys

How are you ?? no news is good news :winkwink:


----------



## 4 boys

MYBABYLUV3 - NAT2 - MILLS80

HOW ARE YOU ALL :shrug:

HOPE ALL IS GOOD :flower:


----------



## Hope 2014

Hope 2014 said:


> hi all im looking for support and advice
> 
> im on pregnancy no 10 4 living children 4 early mc and the later loss of my daughter
> 
> all my children have been a bit early so with my youngest I was under preterm prevention team with no real problems
> 
> im under them again this pregnancy my first cervical scan at 19 weeks my cervical length was 30mm no funnelling,21 weeks I was measuring 24/29mm with some funnelling I was put on bed rest and progesterone the scan a week later showed cervix length of 20/22 with funnelling
> 
> the swab I had taken week before shows infection so they wont place the stitch this week im on antibioctics and they will scan me again Monday they have said if im measuring the same it will be up to me weather I have the stitch or not as I could just stay on bed rest and wait and see they have already booked theatre for Thursday 13th
> 
> ill be 23+3 next Thursday what if its too late and my cervix cant be stitched,what if I get a infection or contractions im so so scared all ive done since yesterday is cry


Anybody help??? Due back at hospital in morning


----------



## itwillhappen

Do you trust your doctor? How do you feel about their opinion?

I remember how I felt when my dr start telling me about the risks of placing the cerclage like the fact that the water could break. I was only 20+2 weeks and that meant that the pregnancy wouldn't have been viable. So after a long time of TTC and a year of IVF treatments, that wasn't what I wanted to hear. But I trusted my dr and I knew she will take good care of us. 

The biggest difference is that infection. And only the dr could decide what would be best for both you and baby and how risky can be for the surgery. I remember my dr said something like 23-24 weeks to be the cut off for placing cerclage. So you would be somewhere at the limit. 

Another thing to keep in mind is that even without surgery, you can still be in bed rest and save the pregnancy. Pray for guidance and best outcome and wisdom for your doctor. I know two cases similar (no infection though): one, around 23 weeks and the dr said no cerclage. She was in bed rest and had a healthy baby at around 36 weeks. The other case at 28 weeks problem w cervix and contractions. No cerclage but with bed rest, had a healthy baby at 37 weeks. So if it's to have the baby, you will have chances even without the surgery, especially if you think it's too risky. 

So, you can't worry about the possibility of infection and contractions because they might not happen. With or without surgery, if it happens, it would not make much difference. You'll have to deal with those issues at that time. 

In know it's hard and worries can overwhelm you. It's in God's hands and I hope for the best outcome. Stay strong and try to get calmer. Please keep us updated.


----------



## sunnylove

Also, Hope, the upside is that your measurements aren't that bad at all.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sorry I didn't have any experience with having a cerclage placed later in pg. Mine was placed at 16w I would have to really rely on and trust my doctors judgement


----------



## ebonyeyes

Hi ladies any of you experience brown discharge in the third tri.
I'm 28w4d and started noticing a little brown discharge yesterday. I don't know what to think of it. I have my doc appointment tomorrow and I will discuss it but I just want to know if any of you have have any stories. 
Thank you


----------



## ~Brandy~

Generally brown discharge in small amounts is nothing to worry about. I had it quite a few times. You might just ask at your appt though. 

Sounds like your cervix was irritated at one point


----------



## lovenoel

I wanted to update my previous posts - my cervix was measured at 2.7/2.8cm at 14w5d. I had my second scan yesterday at 15w5d and my measurement was close - 2.7/2.6cm with fundal pressure. My doctor does not recommend cerclage at this point and I am booked for weekly scans for at least the next 3 weeks. If there's no real change in length between now and then I'll still continue to push for weekly scans as having a short cervix causes me a lot of anxiety. I'd prefer to be scanned up to 24 weeks. We'll see what happens! I hope my cervix is short but strong as steel.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hello Ladies...I have searched all over for this thread and I am so happy that I found it...Just a little background on me. DH and I got our first BFP last year in May and we were more than excited. Well when we went in for our anatomy scan at 18wks I was told I have a short cervix measuring .8cm! We were completely terrified and desperate for answer. They explained that we were not eligible for a cerclage and most women with a short cervix go full term. That didn't completely ease my mind but went forth with faith. Well at 22wks I went into labor and gave birth to my beautiful daughter Mariah Brooklyn. She only survived for a few moments; took her last breath and we said goodbye. It broke my heart!!!

Well January 9th of this year we got our 2nd BFP!!!!!!!! I am currently 13wks and I'm scheduled for an cerclage Wednesday the 19th. I really hope it works this time because I can not go through another loss :(

After reading some of the post from you ladies, it gives me a lot of hope...I wish you all success and I hope you guys have room on the thread for me :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hello Ladies...I have searched all over for this thread and I am so happy that I found it...Just a little background on me. DH and I got our first BFP last year in May and we were more than excited. Well when we went in for our anatomy scan at 18wks I was told I have a short cervix measuring .8cm! We were completely terrified and desperate for answer. They explained that we were not eligible for a cerclage and most women with a short cervix go full term. That didn't completely ease my mind but went forth with faith. Well at 22wks I went into labor and gave birth to my beautiful daughter Mariah Brooklyn. She only survived for a few moments; took her last breath and we said goodbye. It broke my heart!!!
> 
> Well January 9th of this year we got our 2nd BFP!!!!!!!! I am currently 13wks and I'm scheduled for an cerclage Wednesday the 19th. I really hope it works this time because I can not go through another loss :(
> 
> After reading some of the post from you ladies, it gives me a lot of hope...I wish you all success and I hope you guys have room on the thread for me :)

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry you had to go through the loss of your precious baby girl. I wish you the best with the cerclage and am glad they're putting it in so soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...I have searched all over for this thread and I am so happy that I found it...Just a little background on me. DH and I got our first BFP last year in May and we were more than excited. Well when we went in for our anatomy scan at 18wks I was told I have a short cervix measuring .8cm! We were completely terrified and desperate for answer. They explained that we were not eligible for a cerclage and most women with a short cervix go full term. That didn't completely ease my mind but went forth with faith. Well at 22wks I went into labor and gave birth to my beautiful daughter Mariah Brooklyn. She only survived for a few moments; took her last breath and we said goodbye. It broke my heart!!!
> 
> Well January 9th of this year we got our 2nd BFP!!!!!!!! I am currently 13wks and I'm scheduled for an cerclage Wednesday the 19th. I really hope it works this time because I can not go through another loss :(
> 
> After reading some of the post from you ladies, it gives me a lot of hope...I wish you all success and I hope you guys have room on the thread for me :)
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm so sorry you had to go through the loss of your precious baby girl. I wish you the best with the cerclage and am glad they're putting it in so soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:

I see that you had a baby at 25wks....how is she doing? Did you have a cerclage performed?


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Mariahs Mom said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...I have searched all over for this thread and I am so happy that I found it...Just a little background on me. DH and I got our first BFP last year in May and we were more than excited. Well when we went in for our anatomy scan at 18wks I was told I have a short cervix measuring .8cm! We were completely terrified and desperate for answer. They explained that we were not eligible for a cerclage and most women with a short cervix go full term. That didn't completely ease my mind but went forth with faith. Well at 22wks I went into labor and gave birth to my beautiful daughter Mariah Brooklyn. She only survived for a few moments; took her last breath and we said goodbye. It broke my heart!!!
> 
> Well January 9th of this year we got our 2nd BFP!!!!!!!! I am currently 13wks and I'm scheduled for an cerclage Wednesday the 19th. I really hope it works this time because I can not go through another loss :(
> 
> After reading some of the post from you ladies, it gives me a lot of hope...I wish you all success and I hope you guys have room on the thread for me :)
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm so sorry you had to go through the loss of your precious baby girl. I wish you the best with the cerclage and am glad they're putting it in so soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I see that you had a baby at 25wks....how is she doing? Did you have a cerclage performed?Click to expand...

 She's doing really good overall, she has good days and bad days. The doctors keep telling us she must not understand how early she came! We've been pretty lucky compared to other preemie parents. Thank you for asking. :) I did not have a cerclage because I wasnt a candidate. At 20 weeks I had contractions with my cervix shortened to .7cm. I had a cervical pessary instead, almost 6 weeks bedrest, and prometrium.


----------



## ebonyeyes

~Brandy~ said:


> Generally brown discharge in small amounts is nothing to worry about. I had it quite a few times. You might just ask at your appt though.
> 
> Sounds like your cervix was irritated at one point

Thank you Brandy you were totally right my doc says its nothing to worry about it all clear up a few days ago.Everything is back to normal now.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...I have searched all over for this thread and I am so happy that I found it...Just a little background on me. DH and I got our first BFP last year in May and we were more than excited. Well when we went in for our anatomy scan at 18wks I was told I have a short cervix measuring .8cm! We were completely terrified and desperate for answer. They explained that we were not eligible for a cerclage and most women with a short cervix go full term. That didn't completely ease my mind but went forth with faith. Well at 22wks I went into labor and gave birth to my beautiful daughter Mariah Brooklyn. She only survived for a few moments; took her last breath and we said goodbye. It broke my heart!!!
> 
> Well January 9th of this year we got our 2nd BFP!!!!!!!! I am currently 13wks and I'm scheduled for an cerclage Wednesday the 19th. I really hope it works this time because I can not go through another loss :(
> 
> After reading some of the post from you ladies, it gives me a lot of hope...I wish you all success and I hope you guys have room on the thread for me :)
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm so sorry you had to go through the loss of your precious baby girl. I wish you the best with the cerclage and am glad they're putting it in so soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I see that you had a baby at 25wks....how is she doing? Did you have a cerclage performed?Click to expand...
> 
> She's doing really good overall, she has good days and bad days. The doctors keep telling us she must not understand how early she came! We've been pretty lucky compared to other preemie parents. Thank you for asking. :) I did not have a cerclage because I wasnt a candidate. At 20 weeks I had contractions with my cervix shortened to .7cm. I had a cervical pessary instead, almost 6 weeks bedrest, and prometrium.Click to expand...

I'm glad that your lil girl is doing well overall. She was born so early so I'm assuming that comes with good and bad days. I can't imagine the un-nerving feeling of anxiety you guys must feel. 

Your situation sounds almost identical to mine, but you had a better outcome, thank god for that. :hugs: I have your family in my prayers and Fx'd!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

To Brandy, Sharan, and Babymaybe congratulations on delivering 4 beautiful babies:flower::yipee: I was wondering how many there was gonna be when I returned. It's been awild and crazy experience for us all and I'm glad you have reached our goal, giving birth to healthy babies. 

Babymaybe my dd was born at 25 wks. Each day was a new struggle but she is a healthy teenage girl now. Causing a whole other list of problems now, lol..

4Boys thanks for asking about me. Things have been pretty uneventful over here. I'm not gonna complain about that. Almost 26 wks:happydance::happydance: Still working. Haven't been on BnB too much lately. Been devoting my internet time to house searching. Really need to be in a bigger spot before lil man arrives.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh wow, just notice my ticker. I have made it to double digits in 1 hour!!!!!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

Hi ladies... Just wondering if any of you would be able to offer any insight. My cervix has been all over the map the past 5 weeks.

At 20 weeks it was over 5 cm
At 21.5 weeks it was 3.4 cm
At 23 weeks it was suddenly down to 2.8 cm
The NEXT DAY I was having regular contractions and went in to be checked... contractions slowed down and my cervix was 3.4 cm again!
Then I got checked again today (scheduled appt 25+4) and it's now 2.6 cm..

They'll be checking me again in another 2 weeks. Has anyone ever dealt with what they consider a 'dynamic' cervix?


----------



## mybabyluv3

2Pups4Kids said:


> Hi ladies... Just wondering if any of you would be able to offer any insight. My cervix has been all over the map the past 5 weeks.
> 
> At 20 weeks it was over 5 cm
> At 21.5 weeks it was 3.4 cm
> At 23 weeks it was suddenly down to 2.8 cm
> The NEXT DAY I was having regular contractions and went in to be checked... contractions slowed down and my cervix was 3.4 cm again!
> Then I got checked again today (scheduled appt 25+4) and it's now 2.6 cm..
> 
> They'll be checking me again in another 2 weeks. Has anyone ever dealt with what they consider a 'dynamic' cervix?

No I haven't. Is that what it's called when The cervix changes depending on how much pressure you put on it?


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

mybabyluv3 said:


> No I haven't. Is that what it's called when The cervix changes depending on how much pressure you put on it?

I didn't think so... I just get randomly checked and I'm laying there doing nothing and my cervix measures differently each time... So strange.

Getting rechecked on April 2nd so that might give me a better idea. :shrug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

Do any of you know of any charities in the UK that are there to support IC?

I'm looking to either join one or start one, I want to screening for IC compulsory or at least available in the UK before you have a baby die.

x


----------



## mybabyluv3

Those of you who are not doing bedrest, do you ever feel a lot of pressure and strong pinching feeling in cervix? What has been done to relieve it? Have you spoken with your doctor about it?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have a question for all those who've suffered with IC, would you PURPOSELY put yourself at high risk of twins?? I know cerclage has been successful with twin pregnancies. 

Personally would you though?, I'm doing IVF soon and really would love two being out back but can't go through another late loss I think it'd kill me.


----------



## 4 boys

Congratulations just seen your pic of babies :happydance:
I've not been on for a while just had a read and you've not posted so I'm guessing you've just had babies :shrug::shrug:

They look healthy and I'm guessing all is good, how are you ??

Take care wait to hear from you soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

mybabyluv3 said:


> To Brandy, Sharan, and Babymaybe congratulations on delivering 4 beautiful babies:flower::yipee: I was wondering how many there was gonna be when I returned. It's been awild and crazy experience for us all and I'm glad you have reached our goal, giving birth to healthy babies.
> 
> Babymaybe my dd was born at 25 wks. Each day was a new struggle but she is a healthy teenage girl now. Causing a whole other list of problems now, lol..
> 
> 4Boys thanks for asking about me. Things have been pretty uneventful over here. I'm not gonna complain about that. Almost 26 wks:happydance::happydance: Still working. Haven't been on BnB too much lately. Been devoting my internet time to house searching. Really need to be in a bigger spot before lil man arrives.

Hey, so glad your ok, it's good to talk if you need to you don't need to keep it in, your not complaining :winkwink:
Wow, 26 wk, it's great just feels like forever I remember but everyday inside is a bonus we don't want baby yet :nope:.

I'm ok just busy with boys little one is 7 mth now time goes fast, doesn't seem that long I had him, where does the time go :shrug:

Keep in touch and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hello Ladies...I have searched all over for this thread and I am so happy that I found it...Just a little background on me. DH and I got our first BFP last year in May and we were more than excited. Well when we went in for our anatomy scan at 18wks I was told I have a short cervix measuring .8cm! We were completely terrified and desperate for answer. They explained that we were not eligible for a cerclage and most women with a short cervix go full term. That didn't completely ease my mind but went forth with faith. Well at 22wks I went into labor and gave birth to my beautiful daughter Mariah Brooklyn. She only survived for a few moments; took her last breath and we said goodbye. It broke my heart!!!
> 
> Well January 9th of this year we got our 2nd BFP!!!!!!!! I am currently 13wks and I'm scheduled for an cerclage Wednesday the 19th. I really hope it works this time because I can not go through another loss :(
> 
> After reading some of the post from you ladies, it gives me a lot of hope...I wish you all success and I hope you guys have room on the thread for me :)

Congratulations on your pregnancy and I pray all goes well for you and also I'm so sorry for your loss her name is beautiful :hugs:

Not been on for a while so I'm late replying, I hope your stitch placement has been done, your getting it early which is great :thumbup:
I've had 3 prem sons at 34wk, 28wk, 26 wk, they told me sponteonus labour but with my 4th son I had emergency stitch at 18wk as I went into early labour at 17+7. With bulging membranes funneling and 1cm left to stitch so I'm very lucky my son survived he was born at 36wk.
I wish I knew about the stitch with my other sons maybe they wouldn't have been born so soon :shrug::shrug:

Keep us updated and these lovely ladies/mums will support you best they can.:winkwink:

Take care :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

mybabyluv3 said:


> Those of you who are not doing bedrest, do you ever feel a lot of pressure and strong pinching feeling in cervix? What has been done to relieve it? Have you spoken with your doctor about it?

I think your body is telling you to go on bed rest for a break :shrug:
I had this feeling constantly when I stood up and sat down I ended up in so much pain I just had to stay off my feet, you've done great getting to 26wk but now maybe a good time to put your feet up and try bed rest it's difficult with other kids but your husband will have to take over !!

I used to get a pulling stretchy feeling like my cervix were ripping and horrid pain it was a nightmare 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

4 boys said:


> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who are not doing bedrest, do you ever feel a lot of pressure and strong pinching feeling in cervix? What has been done to relieve it? Have you spoken with your doctor about it?
> 
> I think your body is telling you to go on bed rest for a break :shrug:
> I had this feeling constantly when I stood up and sat down I ended up in so much pain I just had to stay off my feet, you've done great getting to 26wk but now maybe a good time to put your feet up and try bed rest it's difficult with other kids but your husband will have to take over !!
> 
> I used to get a pulling stretchy feeling like my cervix were ripping and horrid pain it was a nightmare
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Boy you've been pretty busy reading all these responses today. Yeah I keep saying maybe it's time. I hate going to work every day but not quite ready to stop just yet. I wish DH would just say I think it's time. He just listens to the DRs saying I'm fine. I remember having these pains whenever I stood with my emergency cerclage. Then I was on bedrest. Now I'm on my feet for most of the day. My next appt. isn't for another 2 weeks, but I don't expect them to tell me to stop working yet. 

Glad to see you're doing well. It's nice that you still pop in and check on us. Thanks for the support:hugs: 7 months, wow. Soon he will be walking and talking. Running around with his big brothers. You think you want to try for another?


----------



## Gvum

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this site, but was going through this site from few weeks, so decided to post my cerclage story so far. 
DS is 7 year old who is a fullterm baby and a normal vaginal delivery.
This time around Pregnant with DD and will complete 26 weeks tomorrow. Went for my regular 20 week US and my peri found that my CL was 2.3 cms. Was put on modified bedrest with prometrium for a week, rescan showed 1.9 cms and continued for one more week, CL went down to 1.2cms. Never had any contractions. Got cerclage next day(21.5 weeks), MFM who did my cerclage said she was able to hold close to 2.4cms of cervix and put my cerclage at 2cms. Length after cerclage was 3.7 without pressure and 2.8cms with pressure. This Monday got my length measured by my OB and it's still around 2.8cms. Have appointment coming Monday with my peri this time. Hoping that it stays stable. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Gvum said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this site, but was going through this site from few weeks, so decided to post my cerclage story so far.
> DS is 7 year old who is a fullterm baby and a normal vaginal delivery.
> This time around Pregnant with DD and will complete 26 weeks tomorrow. Went for my regular 20 week US and my peri found that my CL was 2.3 cms. Was put on modified bedrest with prometrium for a week, rescan showed 1.9 cms and continued for one more week, CL went down to 1.2cms. Never had any contractions. Got cerclage next day(21.5 weeks), MFM who did my cerclage said she was able to hold close to 2.4cms of cervix and put my cerclage at 2cms. Length after cerclage was 3.7 without pressure and 2.8cms with pressure. This Monday got my length measured by my OB and it's still around 2.8cms. Have appointment coming Monday with my peri this time. Hoping that it stays stable. Keeping fingers crossed.

Hi...I am new o his thread as well...sorry to heaR that yu are having such a difficul time with your pregnancy. im sure we all can relate. With my last pregnancy i found out at 18wks that i had a short cevix. i had only .8oof CL. :growlmad: UnfortunaTELY at 22wks i went in to labor and lost her :cry: 

With this pregnancy i had a preventative cerclage put on at 14wks.I only had 2cm OMG I cant believe thats all i have UGH, but your story gives me hope. Im hoping i have the same success that you're having. I hope your appt goes well. Keep me updated!


----------



## Gvum

Mariahs Mom said:


> Gvum said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this site, but was going through this site from few weeks, so decided to post my cerclage story so far.
> DS is 7 year old who is a fullterm baby and a normal vaginal delivery.
> This time around Pregnant with DD and will complete 26 weeks tomorrow. Went for my regular 20 week US and my peri found that my CL was 2.3 cms. Was put on modified bedrest with prometrium for a week, rescan showed 1.9 cms and continued for one more week, CL went down to 1.2cms. Never had any contractions. Got cerclage next day(21.5 weeks), MFM who did my cerclage said she was able to hold close to 2.4cms of cervix and put my cerclage at 2cms. Length after cerclage was 3.7 without pressure and 2.8cms with pressure. This Monday got my length measured by my OB and it's still around 2.8cms. Have appointment coming Monday with my peri this time. Hoping that it stays stable. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Hi...I am new o his thread as well...sorry to heaR that yu are having such a difficul time with your pregnancy. im sure we all can relate. With my last pregnancy i found out at 18wks that i had a short cevix. i had only .8oof CL. :growlmad: UnfortunaTELY at 22wks i went in to labor and lost her :cry:
> 
> With this pregnancy i had a preventative cerclage put on at 14wks.I only had 2cm OMG I cant believe thats all i have UGH, but your story gives me hope. Im hoping i have the same success that you're having. I hope your appt goes well. Keep me updated!Click to expand...

Yeah, am also tensed and at times get panicked for everything. Just trying to stay on bed as much as possible. After reading so many success stories here feel little comfortable. My first goal was 24, next 26. Will be 26 tomorrow. My next goal is 28 then 30,32,34,36. Peri said they will remove my cerclage at 36. Trying to stay positive but at times I go down :(


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies, Im back again after my sucessful cerclage in 2012. I just had my new cerclage placed at 13.6 weeks friday. It was such a emotionally draining experience I dont recall feeling that way about it the first time. I hope this one does the job just as good as the last one did. Glad to say if all goes well this is my last pregnancy. I hope everyone is doing well. Congrats to all the recent cerclage graduates.


----------



## mybabyluv3

truthbtold said:


> Hi ladies, Im back again after my sucessful cerclage in 2012. I just had my new cerclage placed at 13.6 weeks friday. It was such a emotionally draining experience I dont recall feeling that way about it the first time. I hope this one does the job just as good as the last one did. Glad to say if all goes well this is my last pregnancy. I hope everyone is doing well. Congrats to all the recent cerclage graduates.

What a precious lil one you have there! Congrats on your new pregnancy and hoping things work out just as well this time around for you.


----------



## 4 boys

mybabyluv3 said:


> 4 boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who are not doing bedrest, do you ever feel a lot of pressure and strong pinching feeling in cervix? What has been done to relieve it? Have you spoken with your doctor about it?
> 
> I think your body is telling you to go on bed rest for a break :shrug:
> I had this feeling constantly when I stood up and sat down I ended up in so much pain I just had to stay off my feet, you've done great getting to 26wk but now maybe a good time to put your feet up and try bed rest it's difficult with other kids but your husband will have to take over !!
> 
> I used to get a pulling stretchy feeling like my cervix were ripping and horrid pain it was a nightmare
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Boy you've been pretty busy reading all these responses today. Yeah I keep saying maybe it's time. I hate going to work every day but not quite ready to stop just yet. I wish DH would just say I think it's time. He just listens to the DRs saying I'm fine. I remember having these pains whenever I stood with my emergency cerclage. Then I was on bedrest. Now I'm on my feet for most of the day. My next appt. isn't for another 2 weeks, but I don't expect them to tell me to stop working yet.
> 
> Glad to see you're doing well. It's nice that you still pop in and check on us. Thanks for the support:hugs: 7 months, wow. Soon he will be walking and talking. Running around with his big brothers. You think you want to try for another?Click to expand...

Hi :hugs: you've just admitted you think maybe it's time and if that's how you honestly feel maybe you SHOULD do it not say maybe!! I'm not been horrid :haha: but as a mum your the most important right now your carrying your baby your providing everything for your unborn and at the same time your trying to prevent your baby been early trust me if your baby wants to come it will stitch or no stitch and if your feeling sore pains, anything that's upsetting or hurting then you need to stop rest and put yourself first...:thumbup:
Can't remember if you've said in previous posts but how many children have you got and what hours etc does your husband work? Do you have any family close by??


We'll as for your question I said after baby no3 I was done 3 premmis with medical issues due to preterm is a struggle emotionally and physically :wacko:.. I love my boys to bits but it's hard.. Also like you we were moving house,we'd be looking for ages finally found one was going through the sale process and moving date was April 2013 but just 2 weeks befor we were going to sign over I found out we were pregnant with no4 so we cancelled everything and lost out on a home and a lot of money:growlmad:
We still want to move just waiting for little one to grow up a it..
Yeah times going fast but I really don't know if I could handle another high risk pregnancy when there early I've spent most of there first months years in hospital and it would be great to have a normal pregancy and baby but at the moment my family is complete so I'm grateful for what I have...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

Gvum said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this site, but was going through this site from few weeks, so decided to post my cerclage story so far.
> DS is 7 year old who is a fullterm baby and a normal vaginal delivery.
> This time around Pregnant with DD and will complete 26 weeks tomorrow. Went for my regular 20 week US and my peri found that my CL was 2.3 cms. Was put on modified bedrest with prometrium for a week, rescan showed 1.9 cms and continued for one more week, CL went down to 1.2cms. Never had any contractions. Got cerclage next day(21.5 weeks), MFM who did my cerclage said she was able to hold close to 2.4cms of cervix and put my cerclage at 2cms. Length after cerclage was 3.7 without pressure and 2.8cms with pressure. This Monday got my length measured by my OB and it's still around 2.8cms. Have appointment coming Monday with my peri this time. Hoping that it stays stable. Keeping fingers crossed.

Hi and welcome :flower: congratulations on your pregnancy.
Wel all I can say is you've made the biggest step and had the stitch put in now it's a matter of letting your body do the rest..
Bed rest is tough but I found it worked for me it's was a struggle as I had 3 sons to look after but my husband had no choice to take over and don't feel guilty letting your husband be in charge your unborn baby needs to stay in as long as possible :thumbup:
Take each day as it comes there's going to be ups and downs but try enjoy your pregnancy 
We'll all try to support you when we can :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

truthbtold said:


> Hi ladies, Im back again after my sucessful cerclage in 2012. I just had my new cerclage placed at 13.6 weeks friday. It was such a emotionally draining experience I dont recall feeling that way about it the first time. I hope this one does the job just as good as the last one did. Glad to say if all goes well this is my last pregnancy. I hope everyone is doing well. Congrats to all the recent cerclage graduates.

Congratulations and I personally only joined in 2013 so we not met before so you've probably got better knowledge and advice than me :haha:
It's good to share our thoughts and support one another and it just shows you've come back after 2 years so I hope all goes well for you.:hugs:

You've experienced the cerclage before so for first timers your advice would be great and proves it does work,unfortunately it doesn't for some but so far I've not read it,but they've ended up having a premi.
Any way enough jabbering from me :blush: welcome back enjoy your pregnancy and keep updated there's been a few babies born so thread is a little quiet 

Take care :hugs::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

4 boys Im wondering how much we might have in common, so far Im at 3 boys in two weeks I will know my fate. 

I managed my cerclage without bedrest last time, I have a desk job so I sat in a chair mostly all day except bathroom breaks. I will be around to lend support and advice daily. 

Gvum, although 2. anything sounds scary thats the norm for 20+ weeks and it can carry you all the way to full term if you take it easy. I think you doing fine so far.


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

So I was just at the hospital to get my cervix length measured since 2 weeks ago when it was 2.6 cm.

Well my measurement today was 0.8 cm... 

I'm not allowed to see my midwife anymore because I'm at too high of a risk of preterm labour now. They gave me a steroid injection today and I have to go back for another one tomorrow...The doctor also gave me a prescription for progesterone.

Hoping these extra precautions keep this baby cooking as long as possible. 

Pretty freaked out but trying to stay as calm as possible for the sake of my baby...


----------



## sunnylove

2Pups4Kids said:


> So I was just at the hospital to get my cervix length measured since 2 weeks ago when it was 2.6 cm.
> 
> Well my measurement today was 0.8 cm...
> 
> I'm not allowed to see my midwife anymore because I'm at too high of a risk of preterm labour now. They gave me a steroid injection today and I have to go back for another one tomorrow...The doctor also gave me a prescription for progesterone.
> 
> Hoping these extra precautions keep this baby cooking as long as possible.
> 
> Pretty freaked out but trying to stay as calm as possible for the sake of my baby...

Incompetent Cervix becomes less of an issue once you enter the third trimester. Baby is too big to just "fall out" and he starts to move up and off the cervix the bigger he gets. You made it past 26 weeks, so you are doing great!! Hang in there.


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

sunnylove said:


> 2Pups4Kids said:
> 
> 
> So I was just at the hospital to get my cervix length measured since 2 weeks ago when it was 2.6 cm.
> 
> Well my measurement today was 0.8 cm...
> 
> I'm not allowed to see my midwife anymore because I'm at too high of a risk of preterm labour now. They gave me a steroid injection today and I have to go back for another one tomorrow...The doctor also gave me a prescription for progesterone.
> 
> Hoping these extra precautions keep this baby cooking as long as possible.
> 
> Pretty freaked out but trying to stay as calm as possible for the sake of my baby...
> 
> Incompetent Cervix becomes less of an issue once you enter the third trimester. Baby is too big to just "fall out" and he starts to move up and off the cervix the bigger he gets. You made it past 26 weeks, so you are doing great!! Hang in there.Click to expand...

Thanks!! This is super reassuring :) :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

What sunnylove said! My cervix was .7cm at 20 weeks. (It did increase some with treatment). If I had made it to 28 weeks they were going to loosen up on my strict bedrest because baby's weight is more distributed. Steroids are wonderful glad you got them! My 25 weeker was ventilated for only 14 hours. I know every baby is different but I was lucky to have gotten injections at 24 weeks. 

I hope your lo stays put. Rest and try to relax as much as possible. The best advice I was given is that everything can wait until after your baby is born. In the beginning of my bedrest I was worried about finishing the nursery and the house being clean. :dohh:


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

BabyMaybe917 said:


> What sunnylove said! My cervix was .7cm at 20 weeks. (It did increase some with treatment). If I had made it to 28 weeks they were going to loosen up on my strict bedrest because baby's weight is more distributed. Steroids are wonderful glad you got them! My 25 weeker was ventilated for only 14 hours. I know every baby is different but I was lucky to have gotten injections at 24 weeks.
> 
> I hope your lo stays put. Rest and try to relax as much as possible. The best advice I was given is that everything can wait until after your baby is born. In the beginning of my bedrest I was worried about finishing the nursery and the house being clean. :dohh:

Thank you for this... I think they're just a bit more concerned as this seems to be happening as a result of the contractions I've been having since 20 weeks. I have around 15-20 per day and that's what seems to be shortening the cervix. Up until 22 weeks, I had no issues with cervical incompetency. Then the contractions started picking up and then the shortening started to happen.

Rest and lots of water will hopefully do the trick :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

2Pups4Kids said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> What sunnylove said! My cervix was .7cm at 20 weeks. (It did increase some with treatment). If I had made it to 28 weeks they were going to loosen up on my strict bedrest because baby's weight is more distributed. Steroids are wonderful glad you got them! My 25 weeker was ventilated for only 14 hours. I know every baby is different but I was lucky to have gotten injections at 24 weeks.
> 
> I hope your lo stays put. Rest and try to relax as much as possible. The best advice I was given is that everything can wait until after your baby is born. In the beginning of my bedrest I was worried about finishing the nursery and the house being clean. :dohh:
> 
> Thank you for this... I think they're just a bit more concerned as this seems to be happening as a result of the contractions I've been having since 20 weeks. I have around 15-20 per day and that's what seems to be shortening the cervix. Up until 22 weeks, I had no issues with cervical incompetency. Then the contractions started picking up and then the shortening started to happen.
> 
> Rest and lots of water will hopefully do the trick :)Click to expand...

My contractions started at 19w6d. Have they given you anything to stop them? I took Procardia every 6 hours until I got admitted for ptl again at 25w. It kept them at bay for a while! I don't know if they'll give it later in pregnancy though.


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

BabyMaybe917 said:


> My contractions started at 19w6d. Have they given you anything to stop them? I took Procardia every 6 hours until I got admitted for ptl again at 25w. It kept them at bay for a while! I don't know if they'll give it later in pregnancy though.

No, just the progesterone... :shrug:

I've been taking calcium and magnesium supplements which was suggested by my midwife. Not sure if they're really making a difference though.

Looks like just physical exertion and such makes the contractions more severe than anything else... but I find at night, it doesn't matter what I do--I could be sitting still for hours and randomly get some. That seems to be when I get them the most.


----------



## sunnylove

Sounds like PTL as opposed to IC. True incompetent cervix happens silently. Procardia really helped me! I kept getting contractions from 20-22 weeks and after two weeks they were gone!


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

sunnylove said:


> Sounds like PTL as opposed to IC. True incompetent cervix happens silently. Procardia really helped me! I kept getting contractions from 20-22 weeks and after two weeks they were gone!

Well I think you're right about PTL. I'm in hospital overnight because contractions started picking up last night. By the time I got to the hospital, I was having one every 5 mins or so, sometimes shorter. They were able to slow them down with some saline at first (even though I've been drinking water like nuts)... it worked for about 20 mins and the they randomly started up again a bit more intensely. They got me on medication to reduce blood pressure hoping that it would slow the blood flow to the uterus and they gave me nepedifine (sp?) and some other capsules I cant remember. Contractions came down in intensity and shortened, but where still there every 10 mins or so. They were satisfied with that and took off my monitors so I could get some rest. Woke up and I'm feeling much better... no contractions so far :) 

Not sure what the hospital plans on doing with me yet. I'll keep you all posted :) thannks for all your positive stories and encouraging comments.. they're really appreciated!!! Xox


----------



## BabyMaybe917

2Pups4Kids said:


> sunnylove said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like PTL as opposed to IC. True incompetent cervix happens silently. Procardia really helped me! I kept getting contractions from 20-22 weeks and after two weeks they were gone!
> 
> Well I think you're right about PTL. I'm in hospital overnight because contractions started picking up last night. By the time I got to the hospital, I was having one every 5 mins or so, sometimes shorter. They were able to slow them down with some saline at first (even though I've been drinking water like nuts)... it worked for about 20 mins and the they randomly started up again a bit more intensely. They got me on medication to reduce blood pressure hoping that it would slow the blood flow to the uterus and they gave me nepedifine (sp?) and some other capsules I cant remember. Contractions came down in intensity and shortened, but where still there every 10 mins or so. They were satisfied with that and took off my monitors so I could get some rest. Woke up and I'm feeling much better... no contractions so far :)
> 
> Not sure what the hospital plans on doing with me yet. I'll keep you all posted :) thannks for all your positive stories and encouraging comments.. they're really appreciated!!! XoxClick to expand...

Nifedipine is the generic name of Procardia. :) It is technically a blood pressure medication but the way it reduces blood pressure also causes it to relax the muscles of the utetus. 

Hope the contractions stay away and hope you're able to get some rest.


----------



## Gvum

4 boys said:


> Gvum said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this site, but was going through this site from few weeks, so decided to post my cerclage story so far.
> DS is 7 year old who is a fullterm baby and a normal vaginal delivery.
> This time around Pregnant with DD and will complete 26 weeks tomorrow. Went for my regular 20 week US and my peri found that my CL was 2.3 cms. Was put on modified bedrest with prometrium for a week, rescan showed 1.9 cms and continued for one more week, CL went down to 1.2cms. Never had any contractions. Got cerclage next day(21.5 weeks), MFM who did my cerclage said she was able to hold close to 2.4cms of cervix and put my cerclage at 2cms. Length after cerclage was 3.7 without pressure and 2.8cms with pressure. This Monday got my length measured by my OB and it's still around 2.8cms. Have appointment coming Monday with my peri this time. Hoping that it stays stable. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Hi and welcome :flower: congratulations on your pregnancy.
> Wel all I can say is you've made the biggest step and had the stitch put in now it's a matter of letting your body do the rest..
> Bed rest is tough but I found it worked for me it's was a struggle as I had 3 sons to look after but my husband had no choice to take over and don't feel guilty letting your husband be in charge your unborn baby needs to stay in as long as possible :thumbup:
> Take each day as it comes there's going to be ups and downs but try enjoy your pregnancy
> We'll all try to support you when we can :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for the support. Monday went for the growth scan baby is doing good. She is head down, previously she was sitting on my cervix and kicking.Now my peri doesn't want to measure CL via tvu. But she said its appropriate with TAU and no funneling. I did see that there is some length above the stitch. She said if needed my OB should do digital measurement. Will complete 27 weeks by tomorrow. My next growth scan is in 6 weeks from now. 
But really I am freaked out with even slight discomfort. Last evening was having a pulling feeling around pubic and groin area. I am not sure if that is ligament pain or my cervix or my growing uterus :( I am still not sure where I will feel my stitch, any idea where I will feel if my stitch hurts? 
Want to be as safe as I can till I cross 28 weeks.


----------



## shanny

Hello everyone!!

I used to be on here a lot and it helped me through the worry of ic and the stitch and all that goes with it

I lost my first and then went on to be blessed with 4 children now 8/6/4/ and 7 months.
I had a stitch with all of them. I am not an expert but send my best to you all on your journeys, and will happily answer anything I can.


----------



## capricorn1

Hello,

This is my first post on this thread, just a brief history had a healthy first pregnancy and went into labour at 38+3 and ended up with an EMCS due to undiagnosed breach. 

Lost our 2nd child at 20+2 unfortunately the definite cause wasn't pinpointed but placental issues were present and chronioamnionitis (sp?). Basically don't know whether the infection was primary or secondly to the miscarriage, baby was prefect though.

Plan for this pregnancy was to have cervical monitoring @ 14, 16 and 20 weeks as a precaution. Measurement @14 weeks was 63mm, measurement today @ 16 weeks was 25mm. In shock to say the least, quite a drop. Unfortunately I didn't get to see my consultant after the scan, we saw another Dr who said 25mm is the cut-off and that we should come back in 2 weeks for a repeat scan and take it from there, and she would recommend a stitch if it's drops below 25mm. She also said because the sonographer was different that could account for the difference in measurement.

After much discussion she agreed to have me come in again in a week for a repeat scan as I was anxious to wait 2 weeks since my cervix has decreased so much in size (there was also funnelling), she is also going to talk to my consultant tomorrow and get his opinion. She also said if I wanted to have the stitch now I could have it but she scared me a bit with the risk of miscarriage and infection and also said it would only prolong a pregnancy for a few weeks!!! I am pretty sure that that is not correct.

What would you do? would you push for a stitch now or hold off for a week until the next scan? 

My own consultant also mentioned the possibility of giving hormones when we discussed it @ the 14 week appointment although obviously at that stage he wasn't worried. This Dr we saw today didn't talk about it even when it was brought up by us and said the options are a stitch now or wait and see for a week.

Any advice or insights would be great. So worried right now....
xxxx


----------



## lovenoel

I wanted to chime in and update..

I was very concerned about IC due to a LEEP procedure I'd had 10 years ago where the doctor pretty much told me I'd need a stitch. Fast forward and I've moved to a new state and am expecting my first. After I got pregnant, I expressed my concerns to my regular OB, who referred me to Maternal Fetal Medicine. I was checked for cervical length at 14w5d where I measured 2.7-2.8cm. After the initial scan, I was booked for weekly transvaginal ultrasounds to watch my cervical length. Since then, I've had small changes throughout each week, but not enough for my doctor to want to do a cerclage. 

14w5d: 2.7-2.8cm
15w5d: 2.6-2.7cm
16w5d: 2.5-2.8cm
17w5d: 2.5-2.8cm
18w5d: 2.3-2.7cm
19w3d (went in earlier because of some pressure I was having): 2.2-2.6cm

My high risk OB has said that she will start me on progesterone if I drop below 2cm and if I continued to lose length, they would consider a cerclage - but for now, she is content to monitor me weekly until 24 weeks. After that, they will back off and do checks every two weeks as they would not stitch my cervix past that point anyway. 

She feels that my cervix has not changed at a fast enough rate to warrant the risk of a cerclage. I have not been on any kind of bedrest and she has told me that she does not think it will help - but I should avoid straining myself. 

It's hard for me to understand why they don't just want to stitch me up just in case, but I do trust my doctor - so at this point, I'm just hoping and praying that this baby stays in there cooking long enough!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

lovenoel said:


> I wanted to chime in and update..
> 
> I was very concerned about IC due to a LEEP procedure I'd had 10 years ago where the doctor pretty much told me I'd need a stitch. Fast forward and I've moved to a new state and am expecting my first. After I got pregnant, I expressed my concerns to my regular OB, who referred me to Maternal Fetal Medicine. I was checked for cervical length at 14w5d where I measured 2.7-2.8cm. After the initial scan, I was booked for weekly transvaginal ultrasounds to watch my cervical length. Since then, I've had small changes throughout each week, but not enough for my doctor to want to do a cerclage.
> 
> 14w5d: 2.7-2.8cm
> 15w5d: 2.6-2.7cm
> 16w5d: 2.5-2.8cm
> 17w5d: 2.5-2.8cm
> 18w5d: 2.3-2.7cm
> 19w3d (went in earlier because of some pressure I was having): 2.2-2.6cm
> 
> My high risk OB has said that she will start me on progesterone if I drop below 2cm and if I continued to lose length, they would consider a cerclage - but for now, she is content to monitor me weekly until 24 weeks. After that, they will back off and do checks every two weeks as they would not stitch my cervix past that point anyway.
> 
> She feels that my cervix has not changed at a fast enough rate to warrant the risk of a cerclage. I have not been on any kind of bedrest and she has told me that she does not think it will help - but I should avoid straining myself.
> 
> It's hard for me to understand why they don't just want to stitch me up just in case, but I do trust my doctor - so at this point, I'm just hoping and praying that this baby stays in there cooking long enough!

Hey...I don't really post here often but I wanted to just give my opinion. First, congrats on the pregnancy. Like you, I have a short cervix and was told that I would need a stitch. I lost my first due to the short cervix, so with this pregnancy my last doctor wanted to start monitoring my CL at 14wks. I asked the doctor to just do the cerclage but she wanted to just monitor my length and just see if a significant change occurred. I was not comfortable but I did trust her. Well, my job required me to move to another state so I had to switch doctors. With the new doctor, he viewed my chart and immediately booked me for a cerclage at 14wks. He advised me that the cerclages are more successful the earlier they are performed. Basically he didn't want to wait and see. 

My point is every doctor has their own opinion on the matter and will do what they believe is affective. My current MFM told me to be my own advocate. The doctors work for you and if you don't feel comfortable or if something doesn't feel right then you have to speak up. At the end of the day these are our babies and we have to live with the outcome of their decisions. So don't let anyone make a decision for u, if it doesn't feel right then demand the cerclage. It's always better to be safe than sorry. Trust me I know. I wish I would've went with my gut with my first preg, then maybe I would've had a different outcome.

I don't mean to scare you or alarm you, I was just in a similar situation. I trust the doctors BUT you also have to trust your gut and let the doctor know what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

capricorn1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on this thread, just a brief history had a healthy first pregnancy and went into labour at 38+3 and ended up with an EMCS due to undiagnosed breach.
> 
> Lost our 2nd child at 20+2 unfortunately the definite cause wasn't pinpointed but placental issues were present and chronioamnionitis (sp?). Basically don't know whether the infection was primary or secondly to the miscarriage, baby was prefect though.
> 
> Plan for this pregnancy was to have cervical monitoring @ 14, 16 and 20 weeks as a precaution. Measurement @14 weeks was 63mm, measurement today @ 16 weeks was 25mm. In shock to say the least, quite a drop. Unfortunately I didn't get to see my consultant after the scan, we saw another Dr who said 25mm is the cut-off and that we should come back in 2 weeks for a repeat scan and take it from there, and she would recommend a stitch if it's drops below 25mm. She also said because the sonographer was different that could account for the difference in measurement.
> 
> After much discussion she agreed to have me come in again in a week for a repeat scan as I was anxious to wait 2 weeks since my cervix has decreased so much in size (there was also funnelling), she is also going to talk to my consultant tomorrow and get his opinion. She also said if I wanted to have the stitch now I could have it but she scared me a bit with the risk of miscarriage and infection and also said it would only prolong a pregnancy for a few weeks!!! I am pretty sure that that is not correct.
> 
> What would you do? would you push for a stitch now or hold off for a week until the next scan?
> 
> My own consultant also mentioned the possibility of giving hormones when we discussed it @ the 14 week appointment although obviously at that stage he wasn't worried. This Dr we saw today didn't talk about it even when it was brought up by us and said the options are a stitch now or wait and see for a week.
> 
> Any advice or insights would be great. So worried right now....
> xxxx

Hello...your situation is almost identical to mine. I lost my first at 22wks due to an infection of the placenta plus I had a short cervix...With my current MFM Dr. he wanted to take no chances and I got a preventative cerclage at 14wks. I was already down to 2cm (the normal range is 3-4cm). So mine wasn't great but it wasn't bad. It was the cut off so I glad he did it at 14wks and we didn't wait. Now, my doc explained the risks to us and it almost made me change my mind. So I asked him how common are these risk. He advised me they are rare and the risk decrease the early you get the cerclage. Plus my cousin had a cerclage with 2/3 of her children and they were successful births. 

So my advice, don't wait. My Dr. told us not to wait and see what happens because once u hit a certain point in your preg, they can no longer perform the cerclage. I know it sounds scary but ask yourself "Does the risk outweigh the chance to save the baby?" Unfortunately, there are risk either way; there's risk if u don't get the cerclage and there's risk if you do get it. It's ultimately up to u. Fx'd and good luck


----------



## capricorn1

Thank you so much for replying, it really helps to hear other's stories and I am so sorry about your first child. 

Today has been a bit of a whirlwind - I managed to see my own Dr this afternoon and he took me straight down to get scanned - he did it himself and took lots of measurements. All above 3cm today so although there has been a shortening it's not as bad as was thought yesterday and he thinks the initial measurement was perhaps off and he estimates it was closer to 4cm 2 weeks ago, but it was just by re-measuring the stills from the scan so not as accurate as when they do it in real time. Regardless he has put me on progesterone and he will see me again next week. 

Felt so relieved after the assessment today and we discussed having a stitch put in if my cervix shortens below 2.5cm. 

I am glad I spoke up and didn't just go with what the Dr said yesterday. 
xxxx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

capricorn1 said:


> Thank you so much for replying, it really helps to hear other's stories and I am so sorry about your first child.
> 
> Today has been a bit of a whirlwind - I managed to see my own Dr this afternoon and he took me straight down to get scanned - he did it himself and took lots of measurements. All above 3cm today so although there has been a shortening it's not as bad as was thought yesterday and he thinks the initial measurement was perhaps off and he estimates it was closer to 4cm 2 weeks ago, but it was just by re-measuring the stills from the scan so not as accurate as when they do it in real time. Regardless he has put me on progesterone and he will see me again next week.
> 
> Felt so relieved after the assessment today and we discussed having a stitch put in if my cervix shortens below 2.5cm.
> 
> I am glad I spoke up and didn't just go with what the Dr said yesterday.
> xxxx

That is great news. I'm so happy that you demanded that scan and it yielded great results...sounds like you have great length and the progesterone is great. My stitch was put on caz I hit 2cm and the recovery was really short and after 24hrs I had no pain...if you ever need to talk or vent, I'm here!!! :hugs:


----------



## 4 boys

So glad to see everyone is doing ok :flower:


----------



## sprite30

Hello ladies, I'd like the introduce myself now in case I am need support in the future. I am 15+3 today and am now being checked weekly for cervical length due to 2 previous surgeries on my cervix. After my second surgery I had a situation with cervical stenosis and had to have multiple d&c's and in office dialation and even when we did finally pg via iui my periods were not yet back to normal. My cervix has consistently been measured at 1.5-1.8 cm and my doctor has made comments that I have the shortest most stable cervix they have seem. They were almost sure by 14-15 weeks they would have seen some shortening but nothing yet. So on with the weekly checks. They said if they are going to do something they would def make a decision by 18 weeks. I'm just hoping that the scarring from the surgery may have created its own natural cerclage. My primary ob and gyn seem to be in agreement with that so I guess I wait and see and hope for the best.


----------



## MrsRiot03

Hi ladies its so good to hear these stories to know that I'm not alone in this. Ive pretty much had all the sypmtom mentioned in previous posts. Im 21 weeks and just started my progesterone suppositories. My cervix has shortened to less than 2 cm with the cerclage in place due to fibroids and I've also had that gel-snot discharge before about 2 weeks ago. 

My question now is 1) does the cervical length increase with the progesterone? And more importantly 2), does "pushing" on the toilet affect the stitch in any way? Sorry probably tmi but I feel like I have to go but I guess I'm a little backed up and I'm scared to push :blush: ...I'm scared to do any kind if movement actually. I feel a little tingling/burning kinda where I'm guessing the stitch is sometimes. Its like I can feel the stitch with everything I do. The worst part is the throwing up (which I'm having way more of now than I did in the first trimester). It puts so much pressure down there. In my mind I just see the stitch ripping open and the baby falling out...I know that's probably a bit dramatic lol. But this is my 3 pregnancy and I really need this little one to make it. I've been on bedrest for 3 months already and it looks like I'll be spending the rest of the pregnancy the same way. Hopefully it will be at least 4 more months!

I can't wait for your responses.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

MrsRiot03 said:


> Hi ladies its so good to hear these stories to know that I'm not alone in this. Ive pretty much had all the sypmtom mentioned in previous posts. Im 21 weeks and just started my progesterone suppositories. My cervix has shortened to less than 2 cm with the cerclage in place due to fibroids and I've also had that gel-snot discharge before about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> My question now is 1) does the cervical length increase with the progesterone? And more importantly 2), does "pushing" on the toilet affect the stitch in any way? Sorry probably tmi but I feel like I have to go but I guess I'm a little backed up and I'm scared to push :blush: ...I'm scared to do any kind if movement actually. I feel a little tingling/burning kinda where I'm guessing the stitch is sometimes. Its like I can feel the stitch with everything I do. The worst part is the throwing up (which I'm having way more of now than I did in the first trimester). It puts so much pressure down there. In my mind I just see the stitch ripping open and the baby falling out...I know that's probably a bit dramatic lol. But this is my 3 pregnancy and I really need this little one to make it. I've been on bedrest for 3 months already and it looks like I'll be spending the rest of the pregnancy the same way. Hopefully it will be at least 4 more months!
> 
> I can't wait for your responses.

I just wanted to give a little feedback...I am 21 weeks as well, with a cerclage. I also take progesterone, but I take weekly shots since 16wks...my cervix started out short, so I got a preventative cerclage at 14wks and I was already 2cm...I went to an appt this past Wednesday and my doctor told me that my cervix looks LONG And good...so to answer the question, I think the cerclage and the progesterone can work together to strengthen your cervix and hopefully gain length. I guess I'm one of those ppl...

I have heard that straining on the toilet does not help your situation so I would take some stool softener or eat prunes. I feel like the same muscles are used to push, so better safe than sorry...one question I have, is this your first cerclage, and when was it put on?


----------



## MrsRiot03

Mariahs Mom said:


> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies its so good to hear these stories to know that I'm not alone in this. Ive pretty much had all the sypmtom mentioned in previous posts. Im 21 weeks and just started my progesterone suppositories. My cervix has shortened to less than 2 cm with the cerclage in place due to fibroids and I've also had that gel-snot discharge before about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> My question now is 1) does the cervical length increase with the progesterone? And more importantly 2), does "pushing" on the toilet affect the stitch in any way? Sorry probably tmi but I feel like I have to go but I guess I'm a little backed up and I'm scared to push :blush: ...I'm scared to do any kind if movement actually. I feel a little tingling/burning kinda where I'm guessing the stitch is sometimes. Its like I can feel the stitch with everything I do. The worst part is the throwing up (which I'm having way more of now than I did in the first trimester). It puts so much pressure down there. II don'tnd I just see the stitch ripping open and the baby falling out...I know that's probably a bit dramatic lol. But this is my 3 pregnancy and I really need this little one to make it. I've been on bedrest for 3 months already and it looks like I'll be spending the rest of the pregnancy the same way. Hopefully it will be at least 4 more months!
> 
> I can't wait for your responses.
> 
> I just wanted to give a little feedback...I am 21 weeks as well, with a cerclage. I also take progesterone, but I take weekly shots since 16wks...my cervix started out short, so I got a preventative cerclage at 14wks and I was already 2cm...I went to an appt this past Wednesday and my doctor told me that my cervix looks LONG And good...so to answer the question, I think the cerclage and the progesterone can work together to strengthen your cervix and hopefully gain length. I guess I'm one of those ppl...
> 
> I have heard that straining on the toilet does not help your situation so I would take some stool softener or eat prunes. I feel like the same muscles are used to push, so better safe than sorry...one question I have, is this your first cerclage, and when was it put on?[/
> 
> Yes this is my first. I had it put in at 14 weeks as well. My cervix was fine then at 4cm but has since shortened...I kind of zoned out as the Dr was talking so iI didn't hear the exact number. I just know its 1 point something. I just started the suppositories on Wednesday. I do back this Wednesday to see if it has helped and if not we they will start giving me the shots...Iddon't know if taking both are an option. I will ask the Dr. Thanks for your advice about the stool softener. I was thinking the same thing. I was drinking prune juice but baby didn't like it and throws it back up.Click to expand...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

MrsRiot03 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies its so good to hear these stories to know that I'm not alone in this. Ive pretty much had all the sypmtom mentioned in previous posts. Im 21 weeks and just started my progesterone suppositories. My cervix has shortened to less than 2 cm with the cerclage in place due to fibroids and I've also had that gel-snot discharge before about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> My question now is 1) does the cervical length increase with the progesterone? And more importantly 2), does "pushing" on the toilet affect the stitch in any way? Sorry probably tmi but I feel like I have to go but I guess I'm a little backed up and I'm scared to push :blush: ...I'm scared to do any kind if movement actually. I feel a little tingling/burning kinda where I'm guessing the stitch is sometimes. Its like I can feel the stitch with everything I do. The worst part is the throwing up (which I'm having way more of now than I did in the first trimester). It puts so much pressure down there. II don'tnd I just see the stitch ripping open and the baby falling out...I know that's probably a bit dramatic lol. But this is my 3 pregnancy and I really need this little one to make it. I've been on bedrest for 3 months already and it looks like I'll be spending the rest of the pregnancy the same way. Hopefully it will be at least 4 more months!
> 
> I can't wait for your responses.
> 
> I just wanted to give a little feedback...I am 21 weeks as well, with a cerclage. I also take progesterone, but I take weekly shots since 16wks...my cervix started out short, so I got a preventative cerclage at 14wks and I was already 2cm...I went to an appt this past Wednesday and my doctor told me that my cervix looks LONG And good...so to answer the question, I think the cerclage and the progesterone can work together to strengthen your cervix and hopefully gain length. I guess I'm one of those ppl...
> 
> I have heard that straining on the toilet does not help your situation so I would take some stool softener or eat prunes. I feel like the same muscles are used to push, so better safe than sorry...one question I have, is this your first cerclage, and when was it put on?[/
> 
> Yes this is my first. I had it put in at 14 weeks as well. My cervix was fine then at 4cm but has since shortened...I kind of zoned out as the Dr was talking so iI didn't hear the exact number. I just know its 1 point something. I just started the suppositories on Wednesday. I do back this Wednesday to see if it has helped and if not we they will start giving me the shots...Iddon't know if taking both are an option. I will ask the Dr. Thanks for your advice about the stool softener. I was thinking the same thing. I was drinking prune juice but baby didn't like it and throws it back up.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow sorry to hear that your stitch is not holding up. So is it that your cervix is shortening and pushing the stitch down? If so, that is scary. I really hope the progesterone works. I think you can only do either or, shots or suppositories....With my first pregnancy I found out at 18 weeks that I had a short cervix. I was already down to .8cm. They immediately put me on suppositories. I was devastated. By 22weeks I went into labor and lost the baby...Click to expand...


----------



## MrsRiot03

Mariahs Mom said:


> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies its so good to hear these stories to know that I'm not alone in this. Ive pretty much had all the sypmtom mentioned in previous posts. Im 21 weeks and just started my progesterone suppositories. My cervix has shortened to less than 2 cm with the cerclage in place due to fibroids and I've also had that gel-snot discharge before about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> My question now is 1) does the cervical length increase with the progesterone? And more importantly 2), does "pushing" on the toilet affect the stitch in any way? Sorry probably tmi but I feel like I have to go but I guess I'm a little backed up and I'm scared to push :blush: ...I'm scared to do any kind if movement actually. I feel a little tingling/burning kinda where I'm guessing the stitch is sometimes. Its like I can feel the stitch with everything I do. The worst part is the throwing up (which I'm having way more of now than I did in the first trimester). It puts so much pressure down there. II don'tnd I just see the stitch ripping open and the baby falling out...I know that's probably a bit dramatic lol. But this is my 3 pregnancy and I really need this little one to make it. I've been on bedrest for 3 months already and it looks like I'll be spending the rest of the pregnancy the same way. Hopefully it will be at least 4 more months!
> 
> I can't wait for your responses.
> 
> I just wanted to give a little feedback...I am 21 weeks as well, with a cerclage. I also take progesterone, but I take weekly shots since 16wks...my cervix started out short, so I got a preventative cerclage at 14wks and I was already 2cm...I went to an appt this past Wednesday and my doctor told me that my cervix looks LONG And good...so to answer the question, I think the cerclage and the progesterone can work together to strengthen your cervix and hopefully gain length. I guess I'm one of those ppl...
> 
> I have heard that straining on the toilet does not help your situation so I would take some stool softener or eat prunes. I feel like the same muscles are used to push, so better safe than sorry...one question I have, is this your first cerclage, and when was it put on?[/
> 
> Yes this is my first. I had it put in at 14 weeks as well. My cervix was fine then at 4cm but has since shortened...I kind of zoned out as the Dr was talking so iI didn't hear the exact number. I just know its 1 point something. I just started the suppositories on Wednesday. I do back this Wednesday to see if it has helped and if not we they will start giving me the shots...Iddon't know if taking both are an option. I will ask the Dr. Thanks for your advice about the stool softener. I was thinking the same thing. I was drinking prune juice but baby didn't like it and throws it back up.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow sorry to hear that your stitch is not holding up. So is it that your cervix is shortening and pushing the stitch down? If so, that is scary. I really hope the progesterone works. I think you can only do either or, shots or suppositories....With my first pregnancy I found out at 18 weeks that I had a short cervix. I was already down to .8cm. They immediately put me on suppositories. I was devastated. By 22weeks I went into labor and lost the baby...Click to expand...
> 
> No no the stitch is holding. Its just the cervix that's shortening. That's why I'm taking the progesterone to strengthen it and hopefully lengthen it. And its actually the fibroid that's pushing on my cervix causing it to shorten. Thankfully I'm still close to 2 which is why I don't want to push in the bathroom and shorten it any more. Did the Dr say if the shits are better than the suppositories?Click to expand...


----------



## MrsRiot03

MrsRiot03 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies its so good to hear these stories to know that I'm not alone in this. Ive pretty much had all the sypmtom mentioned in previous posts. Im 21 weeks and just started my progesterone suppositories. My cervix has shortened to less than 2 cm with the cerclage in place due to fibroids and I've also had that gel-snot discharge before about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> My question now is 1) does the cervical length increase with the progesterone? And more importantly 2), does "pushing" on the toilet affect the stitch in any way? Sorry probably tmi but I feel like I have to go but I guess I'm a little backed up and I'm scared to push :blush: ...I'm scared to do any kind if movement actually. I feel a little tingling/burning kinda where I'm guessing the stitch is sometimes. Its like I can feel the stitch with everything I do. The worst part is the throwing up (which I'm having way more of now than I did in the first trimester). It puts so much pressure down there. II don'tnd I just see the stitch ripping open and the baby falling out...I know that's probably a bit dramatic lol. But this is my 3 pregnancy and I really need this little one to make it. I've been on bedrest for 3 months already and it looks like I'll be spending the rest of the pregnancy the same way. Hopefully it will be at least 4 more months!
> 
> I can't wait for your responses.
> 
> I just wanted to give a little feedback...I am 21 weeks as well, with a cerclage. I also take progesterone, but I take weekly shots since 16wks...my cervix started out short, so I got a preventative cerclage at 14wks and I was already 2cm...I went to an appt this past Wednesday and my doctor told me that my cervix looks LONG And good...so to answer the question, I think the cerclage and the progesterone can work together to strengthen your cervix and hopefully gain length. I guess I'm one of those ppl...
> 
> I have heard that straining on the toilet does not help your situation so I would take some stool softener or eat prunes. I feel like the same muscles are used to push, so better safe than sorry...one question I have, is this your first cerclage, and when was it put on?[/
> 
> Yes this is my first. I had it put in at 14 weeks as well. My cervix was fine then at 4cm but has since shortened...I kind of zoned out as the Dr was talking so iI didn't hear the exact number. I just know its 1 point something. I just started the suppositories on Wednesday. I do back this Wednesday to see if it has helped and if not we they will start giving me the shots...Iddon't know if taking both are an option. I will ask the Dr. Thanks for your advice about the stool softener. I was thinking the same thing. I was drinking prune juice but baby didn't like it and throws it back up.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow sorry to hear that your stitch is not holding up. So is it that your cervix is shortening and pushing the stitch down? If so, that is scary. I really hope the progesterone works. I think you can only do either or, shots or suppositories....With my first pregnancy I found out at 18 weeks that I had a short cervix. I was already down to .8cm. They immediately put me on suppositories. I was devastated. By 22weeks I went into labor and lost the baby...Click to expand...
> 
> No no the stitch is holding. Its just the cervix that's shortening. That's why I'm taking the progesterone to strengthen it and hopefully lengthen it. And its actually the fibroid that's pushing on my cervix causing it to shorten. Thankfully I'm still close to 2 which is why I don't want to push in the bathroom and shorten it any more. Did the Dr say if the shits are better than the suppositories?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I meant if the shots are better lolClick to expand...


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

MrsRiot03 said:


> Hi ladies its so good to hear these stories to know that I'm not alone in this. Ive pretty much had all the sypmtom mentioned in previous posts. Im 21 weeks and just started my progesterone suppositories. My cervix has shortened to less than 2 cm with the cerclage in place due to fibroids and I've also had that gel-snot discharge before about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> My question now is 1) does the cervical length increase with the progesterone? And more importantly 2), does "pushing" on the toilet affect the stitch in any way? Sorry probably tmi but I feel like I have to go but I guess I'm a little backed up and I'm scared to push :blush: ...I'm scared to do any kind if movement actually. I feel a little tingling/burning kinda where I'm guessing the stitch is sometimes. Its like I can feel the stitch with everything I do. The worst part is the throwing up (which I'm having way more of now than I did in the first trimester). It puts so much pressure down there. In my mind I just see the stitch ripping open and the baby falling out...I know that's probably a bit dramatic lol. But this is my 3 pregnancy and I really need this little one to make it. I've been on bedrest for 3 months already and it looks like I'll be spending the rest of the pregnancy the same way. Hopefully it will be at least 4 more months!
> 
> I can't wait for your responses.

At 27 weeks, my cervix was less than 1 cm and I was too far along for a cerclage. Started taking progesterone suppositories and at my last ultrasound at 30 weeks, it was measuring 2 cm! So it seems to have a positive affect, and I'm not on strict bed rest, just modified. And no cerclage!


----------



## MrsRiot03

2Pups4Kids said:


> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies its so good to hear these stories to know that I'm not alone in this. Ive pretty much had all the sypmtom mentioned in previous posts. Im 21 weeks and just started my progesterone suppositories. My cervix has shortened to less than 2 cm with the cerclage in place due to fibroids and I've also had that gel-snot discharge before about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> My question now is 1) does the cervical length increase with the progesterone? And more importantly 2), does "pushing" on the toilet affect the stitch in any way? Sorry probably tmi but I feel like I have to go but I guess I'm a little backed up and I'm scared to push :blush: ...I'm scared to do any kind if movement actually. I feel a little tingling/burning kinda where I'm guessing the stitch is sometimes. Its like I can feel the stitch with everything I do. The worst part is the throwing up (which I'm having way more of now than I did in the first trimester). It puts so much pressure down there. In my mind I just see the stitch ripping open and the baby falling out...I know that's probably a bit dramatic lol. But this is my 3 pregnancy and I really need this little one to make it. I've been on bedrest for 3 months already and it looks like I'll be spending the rest of the pregnancy the same way. Hopefully it will be at least 4 more months!
> 
> I can't wait for your responses.
> 
> At 27 weeks, my cervix was less than 1 cm and I was too far along for a cerclage. Started taking progesterone suppositories and at my last ultrasound at 30 weeks, it was measuring 2 cm! So it seems to have a positive affect, and I'm not on strict bed rest, just modified. And no cerclage!Click to expand...

Thanks 2pupsforkids! Thats great news! Was that your first sono after you started it? Orndidbyou have one done prior? It looks like mine are going to be weekly and I'm wondering if a week is enough time to notice a difference...


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

MrsRiot03 said:


> Thanks 2pupsforkids! Thats great news! Was that your first sono after you started it? Orndidbyou have one done prior? It looks like mine are going to be weekly and I'm wondering if a week is enough time to notice a difference...

Yeah it was. I had been going in every two weeks up to that point and they'd stopped doing internal ultrasounds once they saw that it had shortened to less than 1 cm. They then said there was no point in doing more ultrasounds since we knew it was short. I just happened to have an ultrasound to ensure my placenta had moved up since 20 weeks and that's where they determined that my cervix was 2 cm, although I don't entirely trust the accuracy of the measurement with the abdominal ultrasound as my first one showed I was 5 cm and then soon after, my first internal showed 3.6 cm.

So it's entirely possible that it is shorter than was measured, but reassuring that I'm obviously not dilating.

Measurements every week seems close together although I had shortened from 2.6 cm one week to 8 mm 2 weeks later, so it can happen more quickly than you think!

Hope this helps ;) Best of luck to you and your ever growing little bundle!


----------



## MrsRiot03

OMG 8MM! How low can you go before its too late?! 

This is my first followup since starting the progesterone. I think the doc just wants to check to make sure it isn't still lowering because if it is then he will be switching me to the shot. Not sure what the ultrasound followup will be like after that but I'm guessing I'll have to go see him every week for the shot.

He said the next 2 weeks are crucial as he is trying to make sure I gett to 24 weeks so they can give me steroids to advance baby's internal organs...not sure how I feel about that...I guess that's another post I have to do but I'm just trying to focus on the next 2 1\2 weeks to get to that point first. He's even threatening to put me in the hospital until then which would suck but anything to keep little one safe! I learn my fate on Wednesday so praying for the best! 

Thanks so much for your responses. It helps to talk it out :flower:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Good luck MrsRiot I hope you get good news! 

My cervix was 7mm when we found out it was short. I went into preterm labor at 20 weeks and had a week long hospital stay. I wasn't a candidate for the cerclage so they did progesterone suppositories and a pessary. The day I hit 24 weeks I had steroid injections. I'll be forever thankful because little Ellie was born the next week at 25w5d. I made it almost 6 weeks after my first episode of preterm labor. I was also on strict bedrest that whole time as well. My follow up measurements were as high as 1.2cm afer starting my treatment plan.


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

MrsRiot03 said:


> OMG 8MM! How low can you go before its too late?!
> 
> This is my first followup since starting the progesterone. I think the doc just wants to check to make sure it isn't still lowering because if it is then he will be switching me to the shot. Not sure what the ultrasound followup will be like after that but I'm guessing I'll have to go see him every week for the shot.
> 
> He said the next 2 weeks are crucial as he is trying to make sure I gett to 24 weeks so they can give me steroids to advance baby's internal organs...not sure how I feel about that...I guess that's another post I have to do but I'm just trying to focus on the next 2 1\2 weeks to get to that point first. He's even threatening to put me in the hospital until then which would suck but anything to keep little one safe! I learn my fate on Wednesday so praying for the best!
> 
> Thanks so much for your responses. It helps to talk it out :flower:

No worries! I got lots of support on BnB when I was going through this and it helped cope with it all :) I got the steroid shots and even if the baby makes it to term, it's my understanding that the effects of it wear off after 2 weeks or so, so no worries there. It's best for baby if they decide to make an early appearance!

I was in hospital for 3 days after I found out about being 8 mm because I was having regular contractions every 5 minutes or so for hours, but even that didn't dilate me, so it just goes to show the effectiveness of the progesterone! I have a super irritable uterus, so I've been having contractions every day since about 18 weeks along, and baby's still cooking away :)


----------



## MrsRiot03

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Good luck MrsRiot I hope you get good news!
> 
> My cervix was 7mm when we found out it was short. I went into preterm labor at 20 weeks and had a week long hospital stay. I wasn't a candidate for the cerclage so they did progesterone suppositories and a pessary. The day I hit 24 weeks I had steroid injections. I'll be forever thankful because little Ellie was born the next week at 25w5d. I made it almost 6 weeks after my first episode of preterm labor. I was also on strict bedrest that whole time as well. My follow up measurements were as high as 1.2cm afer starting my treatment plan.

Thanks BabyMaybe917! Your story definitely encourages me! I'm already 21 weeks and my cervix is closer to 2cm so I'm hopeful to go make it as long into the pregnancy as possible. I'm also happy to hear that you had the steroids as well without any side effects or complications! Now if I could just get over this nausea and vomiting I'dbe much better :nope:


----------



## lovenoel

Hi everyone, just thought I'd update...

My cervix started out at 2.7-2.8cm, measured at 14 weeks. I have had weekly transvaginal ultrasounds since that point. At 18 weeks, my measurement was 2.2 at lowest and 2.6ish at longest. My doctor at MFM strongly felt that she did not want to stitch me unless I dropped below 2cm, started progesterone, and continued to drop. 

Today I had my weekly scan at 23w3d. We have been holding stable at 2.5cm for the past 3 weeks. I have one more weekly scan a week from now and then two more scheduled for 26 weeks and 28 weeks. I have not been on bedrest or any steroids - pelvic rest only. I will be 24 weeks on Saturday and am praying that we remain stable. I have been doing a little more every week as in the beginning when I discovered that my cervix was short I couch-rested myself out of fear, despite my doctor that I trust telling me that bedrest would not help. I'm guessing that she has been right as the past 3 weeks I've been up and going to the grocery store, painted the nursery, and ran errands with no cervical change.

I am praying that our LO stays in and cooks until he's nice and big and fat. Hopefully the 3 scans that we have left will continue to show no change.


----------



## MrsRiot03

Love Noel, wow...I'm surprised at your Dr However my Dr did tell me there are 2 types of drs...the ones who believe in the cerclage and bedrest and the ones who don't He said uultimately the decision was mine but he advised to do both to air on the side of caution. And I am happy to oblige. I wasnt thrilled with the idea of the cerclage but I would hate to do the opposite and have something go horribly wrong then blame myself. 

I go for my first follow up tomorrow since starting the progesterone and I am praying nothing has changed...or at least not ina negative direction anyway. Especially with all the throwing up I have been doing all week. I'm only 22 weeks this Friday so we have some time to put in!


----------



## lovenoel

MrsRiot03 said:


> Love Noel, wow...I'm surprised at your Dr However my Dr did tell me there are 2 types of drs...the ones who believe in the cerclage and bedrest and the ones who don't He said uultimately the decision was mine but he advised to do both to air on the side of caution. And I am happy to oblige. I wasnt thrilled with the idea of the cerclage but I would hate to do the opposite and have something go horribly wrong then blame myself.
> 
> I go for my first follow up tomorrow since starting the progesterone and I am praying nothing has changed...or at least not ina negative direction anyway. Especially with all the throwing up I have been doing all week. I'm only 22 weeks this Friday so we have some time to put in!

I was surprised at her too and went into this completely terrified. She told me that she would definitely do the cerclage if it appeared that I needed it but was not keen to do it before we had more information as to how my cervix would change. I was very afraid to start (and still am, honestly) but have been happy with the weekly scans. I always feel like my doctor takes my concerns seriously and the weekly scans are exactly what I wanted to make sure that any changes were caught in time to take action - I've read so many stories where doctors do not do close monitoring until you've had a loss. I was also scared that because I didn't insist on a cerclage that if my cervix failed that I would blame myself forever.

I'm glad she feels that we are stable enough to go to scans every other week after next week and I'm just praying that my short cervix remains strong and closed!

I hope that yours remains stable too. I have heard that progesterone can really help and also the cervix can be so dynamic. Mine has been anywhere from 3.0-2.2 during my weekly scans. I also have the fear of going to the bathroom as I can feel the LO sitting right ontop of my cervix! 

Keep us updated!


----------



## MrsRiot03

lovenoel said:


> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> Love Noel, wow...I'm surprised at your Dr However my Dr did tell me there are 2 types of drs...the ones who believe in the cerclage and bedrest and the ones who don't He said uultimately the decision was mine but he advised to do both to air on the side of caution. And I am happy to oblige. I wasnt thrilled with the idea of the cerclage but I would hate to do the opposite and have something go horribly wrong then blame myself.
> 
> I go for my first follow up tomorrow since starting the progesterone and I am praying nothing has changed...or at least not ina negative direction anyway. Especially with all the throwing up I have been doing all week. I'm only 22 weeks this Friday so we have some time to put in!
> 
> I was surprised at her too and went into this completely terrified. She told me that she would definitely do the cerclage if it appeared that I needed it but was not keen to do it before we had more information as to how my cervix would change. I was very afraid to start (and still am, honestly) but have been happy with the weekly scans. I always feel like my doctor takes my concerns seriously and the weekly scans are exactly what I wanted to make sure that any changes were caught in time to take action - I've read so many stories where doctors do not do close monitoring until you've had a loss. I was also scared that because I didn't insist on a cerclage that if my cervix failed that I would blame myself forever.
> 
> I'm glad she feels that we are stable enough to go to scans every other week after next week and I'm just praying that my short cervix remains strong and closed!
> 
> I hope that yours remains stable too. I have heard that progesterone can really help and also the cervix can be so dynamic. Mine has been anywhere from 3.0-2.2 during my weekly scans. I also have the fear of going to the bathroom as I can feel the LO sitting right ontop of my cervix!
> 
> Keep us updated!Click to expand...

Yes I'm very scared honestly but I have to remain positive. I already lost one at 19 weeks but I was young, ddidn'thave great medical care and had no idea what I was doing. But I feel better about this one and about my Dr.

I def understand your concern about the bathroom. It worries me as well. I already have fibroids pushing on her which is why I really had no choice but to do the cerclage and stay on bed rest. I've pretty much been homebound for about 3 month but didn't realize how severe it was uuntil last week so not I don't get up for anything but to shower and use the bathroom. But I get constipated and that worries me. And my Dr yelled at me today because I didn't know the heaving from the vomiting puts pressure as well!

At this point if it has changed he wants to hospitalize me at least for the next 3 weeks so he can give me the steroids. Maybe longer if necessary. That's my worst nightmare...well no except losing my baby so I will see how it goes tomorrow.

I'm glad to have someone in such a similar situation with me. Please keep in contact.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey everyone I've posted before because I lost my son at 18+2 back in February. I've been waiting on AF to start so we could begin our IVF that cycle, I got my BFP yesterday.

I'm 4 weeks pregnant with an incompetent cervix which is scary to say the least. I have my first appointment for a scan on 19th how early did you get a preventative cerclage?


----------



## MrsRiot03

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey everyone I've posted before because I lost my son at 18+2 back in February. I've been waiting on AF to start so we could begin our IVF that cycle, I got my BFP yesterday.
> 
> I'm 4 weeks pregnant with an incompetent cervix which is scary to say the least. I have my first appointment for a scan on 19th how early did you get a preventative cerclage?

My doc said it was best to do by 13-14 weeks. He wanted to wait until the first trimester screening at 12 weeks where they checked to make sure the baby was "normal"... not that I would've terminated anyway. But from the other posts I've been reading it seems pretty common to have it done at around 14 weeks...

Hope this helps and congrats!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey everyone I've posted before because I lost my son at 18+2 back in February. I've been waiting on AF to start so we could begin our IVF that cycle, I got my BFP yesterday.
> 
> I'm 4 weeks pregnant with an incompetent cervix which is scary to say the least. I have my first appointment for a scan on 19th how early did you get a preventative cerclage?

Hey...I'm sorry to hear abt your loss...I lost my daughter at 22wks due to a short cervix. I got my preventative cerclage at 14wks and now I am 21w5d. I only had 2cm when I got my cerclage but I had a appt at 20wks and my doctor said my cervix looks long...also I'm taking progesterone shots every week since 16wks...good luck with everything and keep us posted. I know exactly how scary this all is!!!


----------



## katertots

Hi thre, I am glad to find you guys! I am 9 weeks 5 days. I went to my new doctor last week and told him about my abnormal pap smear and LEEP and he said this may be a case of incompetent cervix so he watching closely. I go back week 12 and they will evaluate it then. Has anyone used the other procedure of taping from the inside rather than the stitch?


----------



## lovenoel

Wanted to update again!

24w3d today and just had my weekly measurement. Still hanging in there somewhere between 2.2cm and 2.5cm. Doctor was going to let me go two weeks after today's appointment but opted to book me for a scan next week too. At this point they would not do a cerclage but they could give us steroid shots for his lungs if it looks like he may come early.

Baby measured at 1lb 13oz, 66th percentile. Hopefully my cervix stays strong and the LO stays in there and keeps baking!


----------



## MrsRiot03

lovenoel said:


> Wanted to update again!
> 
> 24w3d today and just had my weekly measurement. Still hanging in there somewhere between 2.2cm and 2.5cm. Doctor was going to let me go two weeks after today's appointment but opted to book me for a scan next week too. At this point they would not do a cerclage but they could give us steroid shots for his lungs if it looks like he may come early.
> 
> Baby measured at 1lb 13oz, 66th percentile. Hopefully my cervix stays strong and the LO stays in there and keeps baking!

That's great! In go for my weekly tomorrow. Hopefully I will receive good news as well. Still worried about then pushing in the bathroom...


----------



## lovenoel

MrsRiot03 said:


> That's great! In go for my weekly tomorrow. Hopefully I will receive good news as well. Still worried about then pushing in the bathroom...

Make sure you update with how it goes!


----------



## sprite30

Hi ladies I posted a couple weeks back and have been silently stalking. I just had my weekly check and level 2 ultrasound and I'm now measuring at 2.7 cm which is progressively getting better since my original measurements of 1.5-1.7 cm. this is the second week I'm measuring over 2.5 so they have decided to switch me back to the biweekly monitor which I'm happy about yet nervous at the same time. Baby is breech right now and likes kicking down real low, which feels weird. I'm still on pelvic rest only to prevent infection and not on bedrest at all dr. says no heaving lifting but other then that I'm not really restricted yet. They are hoping they won't have to do a cerclage at all and went over the game plan and a couple scenarios if things start to change for the worst. 

I wish everyone the best and I'll update if anything changes but right now I'm just happy that cervix is stable.


----------



## lovenoel

sprite30 said:


> Hi ladies I posted a couple weeks back and have been silently stalking. I just had my weekly check and level 2 ultrasound and I'm now measuring at 2.7 cm which is progressively getting better since my original measurements of 1.5-1.7 cm. this is the second week I'm measuring over 2.5 so they have decided to switch me back to the biweekly monitor which I'm happy about yet nervous at the same time. Baby is breech right now and likes kicking down real low, which feels weird. I'm still on pelvic rest only to prevent infection and not on bedrest at all dr. says no heaving lifting but other then that I'm not really restricted yet. They are hoping they won't have to do a cerclage at all and went over the game plan and a couple scenarios if things start to change for the worst.
> 
> I wish everyone the best and I'll update if anything changes but right now I'm just happy that cervix is stable.

Your situation sounds like mine! My cervix has been dynamic, going down to 2.2 and back up to 2.5 with the longest measurements being 3. This week I was down again to 2.2 so I'm still being monitored weekly. Hopefully we can both avoid intervention and carry to term!


----------



## sprite30

lovenoel said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I posted a couple weeks back and have been silently stalking. I just had my weekly check and level 2 ultrasound and I'm now measuring at 2.7 cm which is progressively getting better since my original measurements of 1.5-1.7 cm. this is the second week I'm measuring over 2.5 so they have decided to switch me back to the biweekly monitor which I'm happy about yet nervous at the same time. Baby is breech right now and likes kicking down real low, which feels weird. I'm still on pelvic rest only to prevent infection and not on bedrest at all dr. says no heaving lifting but other then that I'm not really restricted yet. They are hoping they won't have to do a cerclage at all and went over the game plan and a couple scenarios if things start to change for the worst.
> 
> I wish everyone the best and I'll update if anything changes but right now I'm just happy that cervix is stable.
> 
> Your situation sounds like mine! My cervix has been dynamic, going down to 2.2 and back up to 2.5 with the longest measurements being 3. This week I was down again to 2.2 so I'm still being monitored weekly. Hopefully we can both avoid intervention and carry to term!Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing when I saw your previous posts. How many weeks are you?


----------



## MrsRiot03

Hey just wanted to update, weekly scan showed cervix is holding steady at 1.7. I was hoping it would increase some but steady is better than nothing. They gave me the go ahead to walk around at home but I'm gonna stay in bed. Just a week and a half to get to 6 months. That's our short term goal


----------



## lovenoel

sprite30 said:


> lovenoel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I posted a couple weeks back and have been silently stalking. I just had my weekly check and level 2 ultrasound and I'm now measuring at 2.7 cm which is progressively getting better since my original measurements of 1.5-1.7 cm. this is the second week I'm measuring over 2.5 so they have decided to switch me back to the biweekly monitor which I'm happy about yet nervous at the same time. Baby is breech right now and likes kicking down real low, which feels weird. I'm still on pelvic rest only to prevent infection and not on bedrest at all dr. says no heaving lifting but other then that I'm not really restricted yet. They are hoping they won't have to do a cerclage at all and went over the game plan and a couple scenarios if things start to change for the worst.
> 
> I wish everyone the best and I'll update if anything changes but right now I'm just happy that cervix is stable.
> 
> Your situation sounds like mine! My cervix has been dynamic, going down to 2.2 and back up to 2.5 with the longest measurements being 3. This week I was down again to 2.2 so I'm still being monitored weekly. Hopefully we can both avoid intervention and carry to term!Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing when I saw your previous posts. How many weeks are you?Click to expand...

Just saw this. I'm 24w6d today. My guy is also breech right now and kicking me waaay low.


----------



## lovenoel

MrsRiot03 said:


> Hey just wanted to update, weekly scan showed cervix is holding steady at 1.7. I was hoping it would increase some but steady is better than nothing. They gave me the go ahead to walk around at home but I'm gonna stay in bed. Just a week and a half to get to 6 months. That's our short term goal

Hey, great news! Glad it's stable! Hang in there...6 months isn't far off!


----------



## MrsRiot03

lovenoel said:


> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> Hey just wanted to update, weekly scan showed cervix is holding steady at 1.7. I was hoping it would increase some but steady is better than nothing. They gave me the go ahead to walk around at home but I'm gonna stay in bed. Just a week and a half to get to 6 months. That's our short term goal
> 
> Hey, great news! Glad it's stable! Hang in there...6 months isn't far off!Click to expand...

Thanks! 23 weeks today. Counting down but I really want to get to 7 months before I even start to celebrate. Then I guess its going to be a mad dash for everything. I haven't even announced publicly that I'm pregnant yet much less to plan a shower.


----------



## lovenoel

Had my weekly measurement today...25w3d. Cervix is up from 2.2cm last week to 2.4-2.5ish today. I have done a lot in the past week, too...been up and helping out around the house, went to Target to scan things for our registry, etc. Baby is still butt down and loves whacking me in the cervix, but my doctor assured me today that he can't kick his way out. 

Have another scan at 26w3d and then one at 28w3d and after that my MFM doctor says she doesn't need to see me anymore...it'll be all my regular OB as long as my measurements stay steady. 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## sprite30

That's so great glad your measurements are higher. I don't have a scan again until next Thursday it'll be 17 days between scans all because of the Memorial Day holiday but I feel fine. Baby is still kicking me in my cervix hard she must not like chinese food because after I ate it she went nuts kicking me. Lol

Yay 28+3 isn't far off for you at all. That's reassuring, my mfm didn't say when or if they would release me back to the reg ob but he said something about 32 weeks so I'm thinking maybe 32, I'll have to ask to be sure. I think at 28 weeks by reg ob changes to biweekly appts so that would probably be a little hectic to balance both of them


----------



## MrsRiot03

MrsRiot03 said:


> lovenoel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> Hey just wanted to update, weekly scan showed cervix is holding steady at 1.7. I was hoping it would increase some but steady is better than nothing. They gave me the go ahead to walk around at home but I'm gonna stay in bed. Just a week and a half to get to 6 months. That's our short term goal
> 
> Hey, great news! Glad it's stable! Hang in there...6 months isn't far off!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! 23 weeks today. Counting down but I really want to get to 7 months before I even start to celebrate. Then I guess its going to be a mad dash for everything. I haven't even announced publicly that I'm pregnant yet much less to plan a shower.Click to expand...

23 and 5 today. My length has dropped to 1.4 so I will be going for steriods shots on Monday (hopefully) have to call for my appt tomorrow. Kinda nervous!


----------



## lovenoel

MrsRiot03 said:


> 23 and 5 today. My length has dropped to 1.4 so I will be going for steriods shots on Monday (hopefully) have to call for my appt tomorrow. Kinda nervous!

Good luck! It's great that you are getting the shots! Keep us posted.


----------



## lovenoel

sprite30 said:


> That's so great glad your measurements are higher. I don't have a scan again until next Thursday it'll be 17 days between scans all because of the Memorial Day holiday but I feel fine. Baby is still kicking me in my cervix hard she must not like chinese food because after I ate it she went nuts kicking me. Lol
> 
> Yay 28+3 isn't far off for you at all. That's reassuring, my mfm didn't say when or if they would release me back to the reg ob but he said something about 32 weeks so I'm thinking maybe 32, I'll have to ask to be sure. I think at 28 weeks by reg ob changes to biweekly appts so that would probably be a little hectic to balance both of them

Yea, my regular OB said that he would increase my appointments to every other week and just do a gentle manual check at each appointment to make sure that everything is closed. I need to make it to 32 weeks to deliver at the hospital we chose - any earlier and we go into the city to one of the hospitals with a higher level NICU. 

How are you feeling? I'm still on pelvic rest but that's our only restriction. I've slowly been doing a little more each week, even though I'm not on any kind of bedrest. I hope that by 28 weeks I'll feel confident enough to get some more exercise in (just some walking). I've gained 25lbs already!


----------



## MrsRiot03

lovenoel said:


> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> 23 and 5 today. My length has dropped to 1.4 so I will be going for steriods shots on Monday (hopefully) have to call for my appt tomorrow. Kinda nervous!
> 
> Good luck! It's great that you are getting the shots! Keep us posted.Click to expand...

Has anyone gotten them before? I know I dont have a choice but im worried about side effects...


----------



## lovenoel

MrsRiot03 said:


> lovenoel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> 23 and 5 today. My length has dropped to 1.4 so I will be going for steriods shots on Monday (hopefully) have to call for my appt tomorrow. Kinda nervous!
> 
> Good luck! It's great that you are getting the shots! Keep us posted.Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone gotten them before? I know I dont have a choice but im worried about side effects...Click to expand...

I haven't had them, but everything I've read has said that the pros outweigh the cons. I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## MrsRiot03

lovenoel said:


> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovenoel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRiot03 said:
> 
> 
> 23 and 5 today. My length has dropped to 1.4 so I will be going for steriods shots on Monday (hopefully) have to call for my appt tomorrow. Kinda nervous!
> 
> Good luck! It's great that you are getting the shots! Keep us posted.Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone gotten them before? I know I dont have a choice but im worried about side effects...Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had them, but everything I've read has said that the pros outweigh the cons. I hope everything goes smoothly!Click to expand...

Yea same here...thanks


----------



## honeyprayer

I had the steroid shots :)

It burns a little going in (mine was put in my upper thigh in the muscle) and I had a bit of a cramp in that leg for about 30mins. After that, felt nothing! The same thing happened when I got the second shot 24 hours later, but they just alternated legs. 

Don't worry. No side effects at all. :hugs:


----------



## sprite30

lovenoel said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> That's so great glad your measurements are higher. I don't have a scan again until next Thursday it'll be 17 days between scans all because of the Memorial Day holiday but I feel fine. Baby is still kicking me in my cervix hard she must not like chinese food because after I ate it she went nuts kicking me. Lol
> 
> Yay 28+3 isn't far off for you at all. That's reassuring, my mfm didn't say when or if they would release me back to the reg ob but he said something about 32 weeks so I'm thinking maybe 32, I'll have to ask to be sure. I think at 28 weeks by reg ob changes to biweekly appts so that would probably be a little hectic to balance both of them
> 
> 
> Yea, my regular OB said that he would increase my appointments to every other week and just do a gentle manual check at each appointment to make sure that everything is closed. I need to make it to 32 weeks to deliver at the hospital we chose - any earlier and we go into the city to one of the hospitals with a higher level NICU.
> 
> How are you feeling? I'm still on pelvic rest but that's our only restriction. I've slowly been doing a little more each week, even though I'm not on any kind of bedrest. I hope that by 28 weeks I'll feel confident enough to get some more exercise in (just some walking). I've gained 25lbs already!Click to expand...

Same here just pelvic rest and to be cautious not to put myself at risk for infection. So nothing at all in the vagina. I'm 21 weeks tomorrow I've gained about 8 lbs since conceiving but only 3 lbs since our first appt with the obgyn. I feel the weight coming though today I feel like a cow and I've been having issues with sciatic nerve pain in my back and numbness in my upper thigh so I'm def putting on weight. I'm trying not to gain too much but at some point I'm not gonna have much of a choice.

I've read that once you get to 28 weeks that the baby is much higher so your actually much more likely to make it longer bc the baby can't just fall out and it's easier to stop preterm labor at that point. But this is #1 for use so that's just what I've read online. I don't know how true it is but I makes me feel better.

Luckily we already live in a major city so the hospital that we are at have a level 4 nicu....and my mfm is the chief of obstetrics their so I feel like I'm in very good hands but at the same time there is a lot of variables so the next couple of weeks are just going to be alittle nerve wracking for me. Fx tho


----------



## MrsRiot03

honeyprayer said:


> I had the steroid shots :)
> 
> It burns a little going in (mine was put in my upper thigh in the muscle) and I had a bit of a cramp in that leg for about 30mins. After that, felt nothing! The same thing happened when I got the second shot 24 hours later, but they just alternated legs.
> 
> Don't worry. No side effects at all. :hugs:

Thanks for the response...im more worried about the side effects for little ms than for myself. I cant believe how stressful becoming a parent is already :-/


----------



## shanny

I had the shots 3 times no side affects


----------



## MrsRiot03

shanny said:


> I had the shots 3 times no side affects

Ok great! Thanks Shanny


----------



## Elodie

Hi 

Thought I'd introduce myself on here.

I'm 18 weeks and on Thursday had a cervical cerclage as my cervix length went from 2.6cm (was 3cm pre-pregnancy) to 1.7cm in only a week. I have a history of 2 cone biopsies and had always been told by specialists I would probably need cerclage.

I'm now also on progesterone 200mg PV as well as antibiotics in case of infection.

I've got an appointment to see the surgeon again in 10 days.

I'm a bit worried about membrane rupture - does anyone know how long after the procedure it takes to be 'out of the woods'? I know that cerclage puts you at risk for the rest of the pregnancy anyway. 

I haven't really had any guidance as to what I should or shouldn't be doing, apart from 48 hours 'rest' then do my normal activities. I'm not going to be having sex, that's for sure, and I will probably try to work a day or two a week from home each week as I have a long commute. And just as I was getting back into my exercise routine I guess that I will now have to take it easy?

I know all the advice given differs, but given the other issues I have had with this pregnancy I really want to err on the side of caution.

Any advice appreciated!
Elodie


----------



## MrsRiot03

Elodie said:


> Hi
> 
> Thought I'd introduce myself on here.
> 
> I'm 18 weeks and on Thursday had a cervical cerclage as my cervix length went from 2.6cm (was 3cm pre-pregnancy) to 1.7cm in only a week. I have a history of 2 cone biopsies and had always been told by specialists I would probably need cerclage.
> 
> I'm now also on progesterone 200mg PV as well as antibiotics in case of infection.
> 
> I've got an appointment to see the surgeon again in 10 days.
> 
> I'm a bit worried about membrane rupture - does anyone know how long after the procedure it takes to be 'out of the woods'? I know that cerclage puts you at risk for the rest of the pregnancy anyway.
> 
> I haven't really had any guidance as to what I should or shouldn't be doing, apart from 48 hours 'rest' then do my normal activities. I'm not going to be having sex, that's for sure, and I will probably try to work a day or two a week from home each week as I have a long commute. And just as I was getting back into my exercise routine I guess that I will now have to take it easy?
> 
> I know all the advice given differs, but given the other issues I have had with this pregnancy I really want to err on the side of caution.
> 
> Any advice appreciated!
> Elodie

Hi Elodie, 

you are right that everyone is different so I can only give you my story. I've had 2 previous miscarriages, one at 18+ week. This time I had my cerclage place at about 14 weeks and was fine measuring 4 or more cm. After 2 trips to the ER (one for contractions, one for dehydration), my cervix dropped down to 1.8 cm at about 21 weeks. I was on bed rest pretty much the since about 11 or 12 weeks but not strict. I would walk around a little but stopped working. After the ER visits I lessened movement even more. When I got to that stage at 21 weeks, I was put on strict bed rest...I literally only get up to shower or go to the bathroom. At 22 weeks I dropped to 1.7 but they said that wasnt much cause for concern and that I could move around some butbi didnt do much. At 23 weeks it was the same but i had trouble with constipation and I guess all the pushing took its toll. I just turned 24 weeks and im down to 1.4 so I will be getting steroid shots next week to help babys lungs. All of this happened when I was already taking it easy or on bedrest so if you are trying to stay on the cautious side, I would suggest little to no movement at all especially since you are already so low and its still early. You need to do whatever you have to to at least get to that 24 week mark! Some people get the cerclage and continue normal but its a risk because you never know what could happen. And you see with my case, even one week could make a big difference!

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## sprite30

My situation at this point is different then yours in that mine is more of a preventative measure. I put myself on pelvic rest so like you said obviously no sex. I also decided no baths or swimming, dr agreed but only after I mentioned it. I'm not on bed rest per say but I do have a very sedatary job. I sit upright for more then 8 hours per day and have very minimal walking. So I'm really never standing more then 1-2 hours a day and when I do stand I try not to lift anything at all or bend down real low. But that's probably just my paranoia but either way it's working...or not making it worse I should say. I get a cervical check again on Thursday. It's been 14 days now since I have been checked and I'm not having any pressure or pain so I can only assume all is still well but I'll feel better once Thursday rolls around. 

Oh i am also overweight to begin with and I was told not to gain more then 11-20 lbs and for some reason I have it in my head that I have to eat very healthy and not gain weight because I have this fear that the bigger the baby gets the more pressure will be on my cervix. Probably paranoia again. I've only gained 3-5 lbs so far and baby is right on track growth wise.


----------



## MrsRiot03

sprite30 said:


> My situation at this point is different then yours in that mine is more of a preventative measure. I put myself on pelvic rest so like you said obviously no sex. I also decided no baths or swimming, dr agreed but only after I mentioned it. I'm not on bed rest per say but I do have a very sedatary job. I sit upright for more then 8 hours per day and have very minimal walking. So I'm really never standing more then 1-2 hours a day and when I do stand I try not to lift anything at all or bend down real low. But that's probably just my paranoia but either way it's working...or not making it worse I should say. I get a cervical check again on Thursday. It's been 14 days now since I have been checked and I'm not having any pressure or pain so I can only assume all is still well but I'll feel better once Thursday rolls around.
> 
> Oh i am also overweight to begin with and I was told not to gain more then 11-20 lbs and for some reason I have it in my head that I have to eat very healthy and not gain weight because I have this fear that the bigger the baby gets the more pressure will be on my cervix. Probably paranoia again. I've only gained 3-5 lbs so far and baby is right on track growth wise.

Just listen to your instincts. I know there are daily things that need to be done so just rest when you can. Mine was preventative also and ive glad I did it. Yes the weight adds to it. That is a factor for me as well but luckily ive actually loss weight! But baby is on target so drs arent worried about it...and I eat...constantly! 

Im only stressing concern because im currently in the hospital getting my steriod shots and some test called an FFM which measures to see if I will go into labor soon and now im wishing I had stayed on full bed rest instead of trying to do things because I definitely dont want her to come out this early!

Anyway good luck to both of us!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

MrsRiot I hope you are not in labor yet! How far are you now? Keep us updated!


----------



## MrsRiot03

BabyMaybe917 said:


> MrsRiot I hope you are not in labor yet! How far are you now? Keep us updated!


Thanks for concern BabyMaybe917. No no labor thank God! The steroids are just in case and the FFM is to check to see if labor will be any time soon I guess so they could give me meds... I'm praying its negative because even though I made it through the night, I dont wanna have to stay here permanently lol

BTW for those who had the Steroid shots, did you have a problem with being hot? My temperature is normal but im hot and sweating like crazy! At first I thought it was the room/hot day but they transfered me upstairs and I froze my husband out last night. Even though my skin is cold, the bed is soaked with sweat. Waiting for my dr to get here to talk to him...im not too trusting of the PA (she looks like shes been up for days)! Just wondering if its normal...


----------



## MrsRiot03

BabyMaybe917 said:


> MrsRiot I hope you are not in labor yet! How far are you now? Keep us updated!

Oh and im 24 weeks 4 days


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Are you on magnesium also? That made me so hot. We turned the room temp down to 50's lol. Poor DH. :rofl:


----------



## MrsRiot03

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Are you on magnesium also? That made me so hot. We turned the room temp down to 50's lol. Poor DH. :rofl:

No magnesium. I am in progesterone and I know they said that could do it sometimes but I hadn't taken it yet. I started feeling the heat within an hr of the steroid shot and it hasnt subsided. Im getting the second one in about 2 hrs so God help me! :-/


----------



## lovenoel

Glad you're getting the shots MrsRiot! And you're 24w4d - awesome!

I had my weekly measurement today (26w3d). The first measurement that the tech took was 1.8cm, which is the lowest I've ever had. All subsequent measurements were 2.2-2.4cm - the tech tried to get a 2nd short measurement but could not, even with fundal pressure. My doctor came in to talk to me afterwards and did not seem super concerned. She said that since the 1.8 was isolated and 4 other lengths were above 2cm that she would not give me steroid shots today and also reassured me that I can come back in 2 weeks instead of 1. 

If I'm measuring short in 2 weeks (I'll be 28w3d), she said she will consider the steroid shots. In the meantime, I'm not on bedrest and I am supposed to call my doctor if I feel increased pressure, have any bleeding, or painful contractions. 

I'm nervous but I do trust my doctor. It'll be a long 2 weeks!


----------



## MrsRiot03

lovenoel said:


> Glad you're getting the shots MrsRiot! And you're 24w4d - awesome!
> 
> I had my weekly measurement today (26w3d). The first measurement that the tech took was 1.8cm, which is the lowest I've ever had. All subsequent measurements were 2.2-2.4cm - the tech tried to get a 2nd short measurement but could not, even with fundal pressure. My doctor came in to talk to me afterwards and did not seem super concerned. She said that since the 1.8 was isolated and 4 other lengths were above 2cm that she would not give me steroid shots today and also reassured me that I can come back in 2 weeks instead of 1.
> 
> If I'm measuring short in 2 weeks (I'll be 28w3d), she said she will consider the steroid shots. In the meantime, I'm not on bedrest and I am supposed to call my doctor if I feel increased pressure, have any bleeding, or painful contractions.
> 
> I'm nervous but I do trust my doctor. It'll be a long 2 weeks!

Good luck! And yes the 2 weeks will be long. Mine are currently weekly and it still drives me crazy waiting.

Evidently something was wrong with the FFM test so I have to stay another night now... NOT HAPPY. waiting formthe dr to get here to discuss with me.


----------



## sprite30

lovenoel said:


> Glad you're getting the shots MrsRiot! And you're 24w4d - awesome!
> 
> I had my weekly measurement today (26w3d). The first measurement that the tech took was 1.8cm, which is the lowest I've ever had. All subsequent measurements were 2.2-2.4cm - the tech tried to get a 2nd short measurement but could not, even with fundal pressure. My doctor came in to talk to me afterwards and did not seem super concerned. She said that since the 1.8 was isolated and 4 other lengths were above 2cm that she would not give me steroid shots today and also reassured me that I can come back in 2 weeks instead of 1.
> 
> If I'm measuring short in 2 weeks (I'll be 28w3d), she said she will consider the steroid shots. In the meantime, I'm not on bedrest and I am supposed to call my doctor if I feel increased pressure, have any bleeding, or painful contractions.
> 
> I'm nervous but I do trust my doctor. It'll be a long 2 weeks!

Yay! So glad you only had that one short measurement and they couldn't duplicate it. I always have trouble with my measurements the dr lets the tech do what she's gonna do and he usually ends up pulling them back up in the computer or machine and doing his own measurements. I try to stick with the same us tech each time but I never get the girl I really want but he assures me that he can do his own measurements at any time, he can even pull up the scans from my very first visit and compare them all. Which is reassuring. 

I've been 15 days without a scan and it is nerve wracking.. So I feel your pain.

Oh man mrsriot, that's a bummer but it's better to be safe than sorry. Hopefully the dr will make you feel better. Good luck with everything and keep us updated.


----------



## lovenoel

sprite30 said:


> Yay! So glad you only had that one short measurement and they couldn't duplicate it. I always have trouble with my measurements the dr lets the tech do what she's gonna do and he usually ends up pulling them back up in the computer or machine and doing his own measurements. I try to stick with the same us tech each time but I never get the girl I really want but he assures me that he can do his own measurements at any time, he can even pull up the scans from my very first visit and compare them all. Which is reassuring.
> 
> I've been 15 days without a scan and it is nerve wracking.. So I feel your pain.
> 
> Oh man mrsriot, that's a bummer but it's better to be safe than sorry. Hopefully the dr will make you feel better. Good luck with everything and keep us updated.

There are two techs at my MFM office and thankfully they are both good - but one is a little nicer than the other. Scary to have the one short measurement but they wouldn't stitch me now anyway, so I just have to watch out for preterm labor signs. High risk OB says that at this point, it's unlikely for my cervix to silently open so I should pay attention and call my regular OB if anything funny goes on. It's scary though because this is my first pregnancy...everything that happens is alarming to me!

When is your next scan, sprite? I haven't had to go two weeks between measurements since I was 12 weeks pregnant! I might go nuts.


----------



## sprite30

lovenoel said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! So glad you only had that one short measurement and they couldn't duplicate it. I always have trouble with my measurements the dr lets the tech do what she's gonna do and he usually ends up pulling them back up in the computer or machine and doing his own measurements. I try to stick with the same us tech each time but I never get the girl I really want but he assures me that he can do his own measurements at any time, he can even pull up the scans from my very first visit and compare them all. Which is reassuring.
> 
> I've been 15 days without a scan and it is nerve wracking.. So I feel your pain.
> 
> Oh man mrsriot, that's a bummer but it's better to be safe than sorry. Hopefully the dr will make you feel better. Good luck with everything and keep us updated.
> 
> There are two techs at my MFM office and thankfully they are both good - but one is a little nicer than the other. Scary to have the one short measurement but they wouldn't stitch me now anyway, so I just have to watch out for preterm labor signs. High risk OB says that at this point, it's unlikely for my cervix to silently open so I should pay attention and call my regular OB if anything funny goes on. It's scary though because this is my first pregnancy...everything that happens is alarming to me!
> 
> When is your next scan, sprite? I haven't had to go two weeks between measurements since I was 12 weeks pregnant! I might go nuts.Click to expand...

Oh your lucky there is only 2, I think there is 4 at my mfm..or at least 4 that I've seen already. That's exactly what my dr said that they will do the cerclage up until 24 weeks but he thinks likely it will be an issue now of just preventing preterm labor but same here it's my first so everything is alarming lol.

My next appt is Thursday morning. So not too much longer yet. There will be 17 days between scans and last time it was 10 days between scans but It went quick for me because of the holiday so that kept me a bit busy. I'm trying not to get too confident tho.


----------



## MrsRiot03

sprite30 said:


> lovenoel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! So glad you only had that one short measurement and they couldn't duplicate it. I always have trouble with my measurements the dr lets the tech do what she's gonna do and he usually ends up pulling them back up in the computer or machine and doing his own measurements. I try to stick with the same us tech each time but I never get the girl I really want but he assures me that he can do his own measurements at any time, he can even pull up the scans from my very first visit and compare them all. Which is reassuring.
> 
> I've been 15 days without a scan and it is nerve wracking.. So I feel your pain.
> 
> Oh man mrsriot, that's a bummer but it's better to be safe than sorry. Hopefully the dr will make you feel better. Good luck with everything and keep us updated.
> 
> There are two techs at my MFM office and thankfully they are both good - but one is a little nicer than the other. Scary to have the one short measurement but they wouldn't stitch me now anyway, so I just have to watch out for preterm labor signs. High risk OB says that at this point, it's unlikely for my cervix to silently open so I should pay attention and call my regular OB if anything funny goes on. It's scary though because this is my first pregnancy...everything that happens is alarming to me!
> 
> When is your next scan, sprite? I haven't had to go two weeks between measurements since I was 12 weeks pregnant! I might go nuts.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh your lucky there is only 2, I think there is 4 at my mfm..or at least 4 that I've seen already. That's exactly what my dr said that they will do the cerclage up until 24 weeks but he thinks likely it will be an issue now of just preventing preterm labor but same here it's my first so everything is alarming lol.
> 
> My next appt is Thursday morning. So not too much longer yet. There will be 17 days between scans and last time it was 10 days between scans but It went quick for me because of the holiday so that kept me a bit busy. I'm trying not to get too confident tho.Click to expand...

So im officially in the hospital for the remainder of the pregnancy...however long that is... My cervix is down to .9mm and my FFM was positive so I will have to stay here to give her the best chance possible!


----------



## lovenoel

Oh wow MrsRiot! Fingers crossed that she stays put as long as possible!! Keep us updated please.


----------



## MrsRiot03

lovenoel said:


> Oh wow MrsRiot! Fingers crossed that she stays put as long as possible!! Keep us updated please.

Thanks lovenoel. Same here!


----------



## sprite30

Aww so sorry to hear that mrsriot, how many weeks are you up too now?

Afm, I had my cervical length check this morning and I'm holding steady at 2.3-2.5 and the dr is very happy about that. I have another appt in 2 weeks and that will be my last chance to get a cerclage if needed. He said they'll keep checking my cervix until 28 weeks but it will most likely be a situation of preventing preterm labor. He said whatever I'm doing to keep doing it lol


----------



## sprite30

Oh mrsriot I meant to ask you what ffm stood for I know you said it was to measure if you'd go I to labor soon or not but I've never heard of it and trust me you dont want to google that. You'll get all porn results hah ! What exactly did they do?


----------



## MrsRiot03

sprite30 said:


> Aww so sorry to hear that mrsriot, how many weeks are you up too now?
> 
> Afm, I had my cervical length check this morning and I'm holding steady at 2.3-2.5 and the dr is very happy about that. I have another appt in 2 weeks and that will be my last chance to get a cerclage if needed. He said they'll keep checking my cervix until 28 weeks but it will most likely be a situation of preventing preterm labor. He said whatever I'm doing to keep doing it lol

Im 25 weeks tomorrow so im here until 28 and then we will see what happens but more than likely im here until 32 so I have 7 weeks to look forward to.

im glad your situation is better! Yes keep doing what you're doing because you don't wanna end up in here like me! There is another lady next door with the same problem but shes already 27 weeks

Good luck!


----------



## sprite30

Fx baby gets comfy in their and decides to hang out a while but I guess it's better to be in a controlled enviroment right now as much as 7 weeks seems like a long time. Good thing you can be on the internet I'd go nuts without it.

Oh never mind about my question on the ffm, I actually found it only i was searching ffm and it's ffn...stupid auto correct lol my dr actually mentioned that today but he just called it glue lol and I was thinking is he crazy but now that I did some research on it it all makes more sense.


----------



## clearbluesky

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me butting in here. I'm pregnant with my second child and was diagnosed with IC when I was 24 weeks pregnant with my daughter. That's when the emergent cerclage came in along with bedrest for almost 8 weeks. My beautiful healthy daughter was born at 31w4days. Hoping to make it further this time. In my 8th week now and time already stands still. Waiting for the cerclage in a few weeks. 

Mrsriot I know how you feel! I found it helped me to set small goals like getting passed the week or passed 28 weeks etc... After that I felt more relaxed and just made myself a routine with books and tv series. Having friends and family visit helped a lot too. That and all the pissing from the gallons of water I drank pretty much took all my time :lol: Wishing all you ladies all the best.


----------



## MrsRiot03

clearbluesky said:


> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me butting in here. I'm pregnant with my second child and was diagnosed with IC when I was 24 weeks pregnant with my daughter. That's when the emergent cerclage came in along with bedrest for almost 8 weeks. My beautiful healthy daughter was born at 31w4days. Hoping to make it further this time. In my 8th week now and time already stands still. Waiting for the cerclage in a few weeks.
> 
> Mrsriot I know how you feel! I found it helped me to set small goals like getting passed the week or passed 28 weeks etc... After that I felt more relaxed and just made myself a routine with books and tv series. Having friends and family visit helped a lot too. That and all the pissing from the gallons of water I drank pretty much took all my time :lol: Wishing all you ladies all the best.

Clearbluesky thats exactly what im doing. My goal is 32 weeks but im going for 28 first. Im doing it week by week though so tomorrow I will be 25 weeks. I brought a ton of books so hopefully I will be able to stay occupied!

I hope this time around is better for you. Im scared to even think of the possibility of a second one after all this! I guess we will see once this little one makes it out.


----------



## clearbluesky

That's perfect once you past the phase you are more comfortable with you will see time go by quicker. I remember the week before my baby was born I knew it! I just felt it was coming and had a lot of (tmi sorry) mucousy stuff coming. 

I know I feel like a crazy person going through this again but I'm trying to remain positive and hopefully get away with at least less bedrest. I had no idea I had an IC until I went to the hospital at 24 weeks and before that I was working out, travelling and doing the exact opposite of bedrest. Hopefully this time knowing the problem and being cautious from the start will help.


----------



## CrunchyJenny

Hi ladies, 

Can I join too? I'll be getting a cerclage within the next few weeks and will probably be on bed rest for a lot of this pregnancy. Drs think I have an incompetent cervix because I had my son at 24 weeks last year. I dilated almost completely without any contractions. He fought hard for 3 weeks but got an infection that was just too much for him. 

I am wondering about something though. I'm a bit worried about some tightenings that I've been having in the mornings before I get out of bed. My tummy hardens and I know this can happen in pregnancy but I'm wondering if it's normal so early? They seem to go away when I change position or get up but I worry that they might be shortening my cervix. I plan on mentioning it to my mfm doc when I see her in a week but I'm just curious if you ladies have any advice or personal experience you'd like to share.


----------



## itwillhappen

I would say to call your dr about it, even if you have an appointment in a week. Better safe than sorry. It's true that it's still early and not sure what they can do, but they can ease your mind knowing better what this could be. Also try bed rest and take it slowly until the cerclage it's in place. 

Good luck and be cautious!


----------



## MsShona

Hello everyone! Well I apparently have IC. Last year, I lost my baby boy at 15 weeks, 5 days due to PPROM. My water broke one morning with no warning (no bleeding, cramps, etc.). Although I did have a lot of issues with that pregnancy (severe food aversions, fever, 3 bleeding episodes), nothing occurred in the three weeks leading up to my PPROM.

Now I'm 17 weeks, 2 days along. I had a referral to a MFM group and they wanted me to start progesterone shots (p17) and cervical scans at 16 weeks. Well at my first scan, they already saw a problem. My cervix was only measuring 4 mm, and I was starting to dilate (clinically, they referred to it as "1 cm", but my Dr. said it was just a pinprick really).

An urgent cerclage was placed the next day. For whatever reason (a miracle :shrug: ) my membranes where still not bulging into my cervical canal. In spite of being able to place the cerclage, my Dr. spoke very cautiously about this pregnancy even making it to 24 weeks. I'm only on modified bedrest...which is really all I can do anyway. Since I still have to work (no FMLA benefits....main breadwinner at home).

I have my follow-up appointment tomorrow, and I'm very worried. 48 hours after the procedure, I had the bloody show and lost my mucus plug. Then all weekend, I've been having tons of watery vaginal discharge. It has tapered off significantly today, so I really don't know what to think. I also feel like there is a tampon stuck in my vagina. It's very unsettling...especially since 8 days ago, I felt great...and I thought this pregnancy was going very well!

24 weeks seems like ages away....much less 28 or 32 weeks. I just don't know how I'm going to get through it. :cry:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:hugs: My cervix at its lowest measured 6mm. I couldn't get a cerclage and with a pessary and complete bedrest still made it to 25w5d. I hope you get good news at your appointment. Please update us. Also I'm so very sorry for your previous loss.


----------



## MsShona

Well I saw two doctors at my appointment today; the one that was on rotation and the one who actually placed my stitch (he was roaming around). They acknowledged and tested the fluid/discharge. They said that they are pretty confident that it isn't amniotic fluid. The one doctor said that you can see it collecting in the vaginal canal, and it has a milky appearance...not clear (in spite of what's coming out on my hand). They also said that my cervix looks great compared to last week. The stitch looks good...and I'm totally closed up. No more cervical scans or measurements. And I got my 2nd p17 shot.

I do feel quite a bit more at ease. However I know I'm still not out of the woods. My doctor even noted that I was really worried...however he feels good about the cerclage.

Another slightly encouraging thing is that my charts have moved my due date up 4 days (due to my short cycles and the baby measurements that they obtained on the last ultrasound). I'm now 17 weeks, 6 days. :happydance:


----------



## lovenoel

Hi everyone, just wanted to update...

28w3d today and went in for our cervical length measurement scan. Amazingly, we're still at 2.4-2.6cm! I have one more appointment scheduled next Friday where they will do a growth scan as well. My MFM Doctor told me that it was really optional at this point, but she would book me for the last appointment if I wanted it, so I said yes. After that, if all looks good..I graduate from seeing her at all anymore and it will all be my regular OB.

We also got a wonderful surprise...my mil came with me to the scan and the tech surprised us with 3D. Here's a shot of our LO.

I hope everyone else is doing well and hanging in there!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140610_141948.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sprite30

lovenoel said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to update...
> 
> 28w3d today and went in for our cervical length measurement scan. Amazingly, we're still at 2.4-2.6cm! I have one more appointment scheduled next Friday where they will do a growth scan as well. My MFM Doctor told me that it was really optional at this point, but she would book me for the last appointment if I wanted it, so I said yes. After that, if all looks good..I graduate from seeing her at all anymore and it will all be my regular OB.
> 
> We also got a wonderful surprise...my mil came with me to the scan and the tech surprised us with 3D. Here's a shot of our LO.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well and hanging in there!

Aww so adorable and so glad to hear your cervix is holding up. I have my follow up tomorrow afternoon and I'm nervous but also excited because I think everything is going well so I'm just hoping my instincts are right. They're doing a cervix length and growth check too. I'll be 23+4 so I'm getting so close to v-day. If all goes well I'll have just two more appointments and also be released to the reg ob gyn.

Yay so glad your appointment went well gives me just alittle more hope.


----------



## lovenoel

Make sure you update us after your appointment tomorrow! You're SO close to V-Day, too! :)



sprite30 said:


> Aww so adorable and so glad to hear your cervix is holding up. I have my follow up tomorrow afternoon and I'm nervous but also excited because I think everything is going well so I'm just hoping my instincts are right. They're doing a cervix length and growth check too. I'll be 23+4 so I'm getting so close to v-day. If all goes well I'll have just two more appointments and also be released to the reg ob gyn.
> 
> Yay so glad your appointment went well gives me just alittle more hope.


----------



## sprite30

My follow up appt went well today they did a cervix check and a growth scan. Cervix is still holding steady at 2.5-2.7 and baby's estimated weight is 1 lb 5 oz she said right on target for almost 24 weeks so I am very excited. And baby did turn head down just as I had thought. The mfm was very glad. No cerclage is needed and they'll monitor me 2 more times again at 26 weeks and again at 29 weeks which should actually be 28 weeks but I'll be on vacation so the mfm said he'd rather push it later then earlier. But he said now the the cervical length checks won't matter much because they become less accurate. They don't have much data on cervical length after 24 weeks only to prevent preterm labor. And he said they'll probably release me to the obgyn at that point but they have no problem working with them and if signs of preterm labor come on then I'll have to see them again. 

I'm very happy right now and just have this sense of peace like everything is going to be just fine and I really hope that ends up being true and I'm not just being naive right now. The mfm agrees that the scare tissue is probably creating a natural cerclage and labor will be very rough when it does happen. Not overly excited about that but I suppose I'll deal with it when it comes. 

Nothing but big smiles here.


----------



## MamaLa

I had my 18 week scan yesterday. Found out Im having a little*girl!*And they measured my cervix and they said it was it was Short. It supposed to be 4 and mines is 2.2. They are going to remeasure it next Wednesday, but they might have me do the progesterone inserts and if that doesnt work they are going to sew up my cervix (cervical cerclage) and put me on Bed rest. I run a department by myself I cant be on bed rest!. I am wondering has anyone gone through this, how well does the progesterone work? Did the cerclage work well? Did you go full term? Im just soo nervous!!


----------



## sprite30

Congrats on the little girl.thats very exciting. Sorry I can't be much help i didn't need progesterone or a cerclage (past 24 weeks now) but I wanted to wish you luck and I'm interested to see if you get any answers to the "did you go full term question" . I'm a bit worried if I'll get full term as well and in my research in finding that it's likely you'll go full term if you cervix is short due to a surgery or something like that but your more likely to go preterm if your cervix is incompetent naturally....so we can be nervous together


----------



## honeyprayer

My cervix was short naturally (no surgeries or procedures previously) - my cerclage was placed at 21 weeks and I was on 200mg progesterone daily... I made it to 37 weeks :) 

I was on bedrest from 21 weeks onwards. Also, my cervix was 1.5cm and got as short as 1.2 cm but it held steady with the stitch. 

Good luck!


----------



## CrunchyJenny

*


----------



## sprite30

hello ladies!! i just got home from my last and final appointment with the MFM, they were talking about checking me one more time after this time but then decided last week that because i havent had any changes in the last 3 appointments that they would release me to the regular ob. i am very happy to say the least. he joked and said i have the shortest most stable cervix hes ever seen and that i need to just be very careful now and try my best to prevent preterm labor. so no lifting and resting often and he said whatever your doing keep doing it because obviously its working so that is the plan. i see my reg ob tomorrow and i am feeling very good about our situation at the moment. ive been put thru the ringer to say the least and weve had many ups and downs and anxiety about doing preventative abdominal cerclages and then preventative vaginal cerclage and taking the "wait and see" approach was defiantly alittle bit more exhausting then i thought it would be but here we are almost 26 weeks and still holding steady at 2.5-2.7 length. 

i just want to wish everyone else the best of luck and prayers for everyone who is going through a difficult time right now. you guys really helped to ease my mind and im so grateful for the support.


----------



## lovenoel

Yay Sprite! So glad to hear good news from you! 

I've been wondering about MrsRiot - anyone heard from her?

I'm 30+5 today. We had our last cervical measurement almost a week ago - last friday. Lowest measurement was 2.2cm, so things have been pretty stable throughout the pregnancy. MFM released us and we are now soley in the care of my regular OB. 

Here's to hoping we all go full term! They did a growth scan on the little guy last friday also and he weighed in at 4lbs already. I'm trying to eat a little better since I passed my 3 hour glucose but had one high reading out of 4. 

Hope everyone else is doing well also!


----------



## 4 boys

No news is good news how's everyone :hugs:


----------



## Thumper23

Hi Ladies,

Im new to the forum and just wanting your thoughts. I am 26 weeks & 1 day pregnant with my first baby. At 20 weeks and 5 days I had a cervical stitch placed as I was funnelling and had about 1.9cm of closed cervix left. Since then everything has seemed fine. I'm on modified bed rest, so am allowed to cook for myself and do dishes, and shower etc but that's pretty much it, my doctor wants me moving around enough so I don't get blood clots but not to over do it. I have been in hospital twice since having the stitch due to having an irritable uterus and have been put on 10mg Nifedipine 4 times a day as well as progesterone pessaries twice a day. I also had steroids at 25weeks and 2 days. I had a scan on Tuesday and I am funnelled to the stitch with 1.8cm remaining on the other side still closed. I am just wondering what do you think are the chances of getting to full term? And if not full term id love to here success stories of preemies born around the same gestation as my little boy. Thanks!


----------



## sprite30

Hi my situation ended up being totally different then yours but I didn't want to read and run. I wish you the best of luck and hope that the stitch holds up for you. When I was drilling my doc about getting the stitch he said if I would have gotten it they would have taken it out at 37 weeks and the main goal would have been avoiding infection. I wasn't at risk for funneling so I don't know if that statement would hold true for you but I wish you the best of luck and it's great they gave steroids and are taking all the precautions they can.


----------



## Faerietailz

So a little about me... I am 39 yrs old, and am about 21+3 or 22+3 depending on which dr. you talk too. They actually were exactly a week apart.

This is my first viable pregnancy, I had one miscarriage when I was 28, but nothing ever made baby. It was just the sac so they did a D & C to clear it all out.

I got married when I was 34, and we always said if it happens it happens. (getting pregnant that is).

My periods had been intermittently irregular from Nov. of 2013 to March of 2014, but I didn't want to get put on birth control because that would defeat the 'if it happens it happens' outcome. I let my body kind of do its own thing for the first little while. Then in April I had no cycle at all. I took a pregnancy test at the end of the month, and it came back negative. Then came may, still no period. This time I took 2 pregnancy tests, and they still showed negative. So I was like wth is going on. At that poing my husband and I were to the decision that we wanted to try fertility since I was getting older and didn't want to wait much longer. Went in for a fertility appt and while there they always do a pea test no matter what. So I waited what seemed like forever, and she said "welp we don't need to talk about fertility you're pregnant". I'm an emotional person so of course I started crying. She started to do a vaginal US, and then pulled the wand out said uhmmm lets do the other kind of US. At that point she had a measurement of 13w+3. i was like I'm 13 weeks pregnant? She said yeap... She said you're just starting your second trimester, and I need you here next week so we can get more tests, etc... I was like wow uhmm yeah okay.. I got home and was just baffled. 
Husband was like wow.. great.. cool.. and said 'now what'. Leave it to him... God love him... So i started going to all my appts, and due to my age enlisted a Perinatal specialist. I got to learn the sex super early I did this super non invasive "cell free dna" test and knew what I was having by 16 weeks. 

Fast forward to now... last week went in to see my specialist, I bounce between the specialist and my ob every 3 weeks or so it seems like. I had a normal u/s, and then a vaginal u/s. The u/s of the baby showed baby was good, healthy developing on track, etc... Then she asked about the vaginal u/s, and told me I didn't have to have if it if I didn't want it. I was like well I'm already here, and better to check everything since I am here, then to not. 

The Dr came in and the stenographer started doing the u/s. The first words out of my Dr were and I quote _"Not Good"_. They did a quick measurement and determined that my cervix was at 1.53 cm. He told me it should be up over 3. He then looked at me and told me that I had some decisions to make. I could go sbr and do progesterone suppositories or I could do the suppositories, cerclage, and sbr for at minimum 2 weeks, but starting that day I could not return to work. It was like someone had just came in, hung me up from my feet and shook the f*ck out of me. I didn't understand anything that was going on at all. Then I calmed down, and said I wanted to go with whatever had the most success rate. 

Was scheduled immediately for a cerclage the following tuesday, was given my prescription for the suppositories, and was told to call my work because I would not be returning for awhile. 

Early morning Friday received a call, and they switched my appt for cerclage to this past Saturday, and now I am on sbr until the 21st. 

Cerclage is seriously the weirdest surgery I've ever had. Being numb from your bum down, having your feet up int he air, and being coherent the whole time is just remarkable. 

So now here we are.. I am 21 or 22 weeks a long. (I'm almost certain that my hubby and I conceived on vacation in March). Cerclage went well, bleeding has stopped, but I have what I like to call the 'egg white' discharge. To the ladies that have had a cerclage far along into pregnancy, does the discharge go away? Mine has no odor. It's just clear and sticky. Heavier in the morning, but if I cough or sneeze, I can feel a little leakage (sorry for tmi). I am taking the suppositories, and my antibiotic is this gel I also happen to insert inside like a monistat 7 plunger thing. I have no pain, except for ligament pain, but since all of this is so new I can't tell if everything I'm going through is 'normal' or if the discharge is something I should worry about? My specialist said everyone's different. 

For me what I would like is my little Everly Simone to stay right where she is and continue to grow/bake/cook whatever you'd like to call it in this oven of mine. 

Dr. said had I not had the cerclage and taken any action, I would have most likely miscarried in next week or two. Thank goodness for me saying wth and having the vaginal u/s done.

Sorry for the lengthy post, but I'm a typer/talker/venter. :headspin:


----------



## sunnylove

Hi Faerietailz! So sorry you've had to go through this. IC is a witch. Discharge is extremely common with IC, especially after you get a cerclage. My doctor said that a lot of times after a cerclage is placed, the cervix gets really "snotty." Not to mention progesterone suppositories can definitely make you more "snotty" as well as IC in general as discharge is one of the main (and only) symptoms of IC. 

Good luck to you and keep us updated! 1.5cm is short but it isn't THAT short. Have you had any cervical surgeries or injuries in your past?


----------



## Faerietailz

I had 1 d & c for misscarriage, and 1 d & c for cysts on the ovaries. Other than that, no not really. After reading a lot of stories I'm starting to feel more positive about all of this, but at the same time being tied to the bed sucks. I just ordered coloring books, ink pens, and pencils. Hoping that will let some of my stress be released. 

It's weird that the discharge is really only in the morning. I'm not having any pains other than ligament pain. I never thought bed rest could be this hard. 

Thank you for the response. I didn't know if anyone still kept up with this thread or not.


----------



## sprite30

Sending best wishes your way faerietailz


----------



## Faerietailz

Sprite30, I read in one of your posts that you had actually lost weight after cerclage. But that the dr's had said everything was fine, and your little one was still cooking in the oven perfectly fine... Btw... congrats, Oct isn't too far away =)

I am only a week now (well not really that until tomorrow) post-op from my cerclage, and I've lost 5 lbs. I've weighed myself various times of the day to make sure I'm not imagining things. I haven't had any weird discharge other than what everyone has said is normal from my cerclage. I'm just wondering how much you had lost. Or for anyone else that happens upon this post same thing. Did any of you lose weight post op within the first couple weeks of having your cerclage placed?

Now being on bed rest, I am not snacking all day at work like I had been. Eating crackers, and chocolate lol. 

I haven't called my specialist yet because I don't want to call them after every little nuance since this is all new to me, and I only read one spot that weight loss can be an issue (but it doesn't say how much weight loss). I don't have any of the other symptoms of PROM or amniotic issues, but then again I didn't have any symptoms that my cervix was having issues either.


----------



## sprite30

I actually got lucky and my mfm decided to take the wait and see approach so I didn't have a cerclage. I was measuring I think 1.5-1.7 by 14 weeks or so and he said that measurements that early can sometimes be in accurate we checked weekly and by 18-20 weeks I was measuring around 2.3-2.5 so I'm kind of glad I took the wait and see but my situation was slightly different in that I had surgeries to my cervix and a situation with stenosis so my mfm always thought I was going to have a natural cerclage because of scarring. 

But to answer your question about weight loss I just lost another 2 lbs I think naturally when someone tells you bedrest or modified rest you tend to lose some muscle mass because of the lack of movement. I wasn't exercising, walking, lifting swimming or anything that I normally do and I got to a point that I really didn't want to be full either because I was paranoid about having a huge baby and then having issues just because of that. I just had an appt on wed and I've only gained 4 lbs total but I was overweight to begin with. My doc still says it's fine so I'm going with it. Baby is still in there cooking and he told me that my weight and the babies weight are independent of each other and that the baby is a scavenger so she's going to get nutrients first. So for now I just keep eating more small meals and lots of snacks to get those calories in.

I'm glad you have no issues with pprom or amniotic issues that was a huge concern of mine too but so far so good


----------



## sunnylove

I only made it to 26+3 before I delivered but during my whole pregnancy I actually ended up losing 10lbs. I don't think it's an indicator of much. I was losing weight when I first got pregnant, and then I lost most of the weight once I got put on bed rest. I lost a lot of muscle mass. Doctor wasn't worried about it. Baby ended up being born in the 90th percentile!


----------



## Faerietailz

Oh sprite30 sorry for someone reason I thought you did have. Well that's good that you didn't and the little one's almost here. I spoke to my Dr.'s Nurse today and she said the same thing as well, muscle mass, etc... I know I'm not snacking either which is probably a big part of that too.

She said that unless I'm bleeding bright red blood or having contractions that no matter what one of the side effects are, not to worry too much, and to continue to call for peace of mind if I need or if I want to talk. She happened to have gone through the process too. It's nice being able to talk to a nurse that's gone through cerclage. Makes it a little bit more easier.

Anyway, thank you gals for your responses. =) They do help.

Dr. Bohman did give me the 'wait and see' if I wanted, but then I would have to be on sbr the whole entire time. If this gives me just the slightest possibility of being able to get out in the world other then just dr's appts, and allows me to go back to work, that'd be so much better. But if in the event on Thursday next week he tells me no, then well she's all worth it either way. 

I'm not a very active person unless you call shopping active =) Our activities pretty much include going to the movies, and that's about it.


----------



## sprite30

That's ok after all this is cerclage thread lol so I can see why you'd have thought it but from very early on I had every intention of getting the cerclage and then it was just always pushed off like ahh well it's .2 more this week so maybe. And they said I could wait it out until 20 weeks I think and by then I was in the 2.5 range so we got lucky that it just worked out for us. 

That's great that she agreed with the muscle mass thing and you can call anytime my mfm was the same way I had an incident at 16 weeks where I was feeling pressure and I just had it in my head that I was funneling and I called and they told me to come right in and they did a scan within 15 minutes and I was able to see baby feet down and pushing hard on my cervix with no funneling but the sensation was very awkward and luckily she moved to head down and stayed head down shortly after or I think I would have been a nervous wreck the rest of my pregnancy. 

32 weeks was our goal from the get go so it is very reassuring to be at 33 weeks tomorrow. I can breathe alittle. Yeah the wait and see was a little nerve wracking so It's good you got the cerclage and good you can be on modified bed rest and hopefully get out in the world but your right now matter what happens it'll all be worth it.

I wasn't very active either and it was pretty easy for me to just be lazy but the only thing I was dreading was not swimming in the summer time but I just made sure wherever we went had like a splash park part so it ended up working out ok bc I could get wet without being submerged in water.


----------



## lovenoel

I just wanted to update...after having a cervix that measured anywhere from 2.8-2.2cm from 14-30 weeks....here I sit at 38+2, no cerclage, with no signs of labor. I'm 90% effaced but not dilated. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## sprite30

Oh wow Lovenoel so glad to hear you've made it so far. I'm hoping I can do the same. My mfm seems to think I've had a natural cerclage from scarring and maybe you have the same. I'd be interested to hear how your labor goes. My hospital has a 24 hour rule that if your water breaks and your not making progress within 24 hours they'll just go right to csection but I talked to the mfm already and he said as long as the baby isn't showing signs of distress and no fever is present they'll let me labor as long as they feel like it's going ok. So I really hope the same happens for you. Keep me posted, this is so exciting. I'm 33+2 today and didn't think I'd get this far so fingers crossed I make it full term too. Yay!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Any Cerclage graduates around? Im 36 weeks and my doctor will not schedule a cerclage removal because the baby is breech. Does anyone have any expereince with this. I really dont understand why not. I would rahter go into labor with a breech baby then to go into labor and worry about my stitch distroying my cervix. This is my 4th baby and second cerclage baby.


----------



## sprite30

Lovenoel, just wondering how everything went for you?


----------



## Demotivated

Hello lovely ladies...

I have a question on the IC and short cervix.. At my 19week appointment, my cervix came at 3.2mm. At 12 weeks, it was 4.3... so that is a big drop in 2 months... 
My Ob did not seem to be concerned, but after reading literature online, i think 3.2 is low-normal...n with passage of time cervix shortens more... now if at 19wk, i had 3.2, i am worried if i ll have to go for stitch / bed rest etc. (which is nearly impossible for me)..

Really worried here :(


----------



## mpg1502

lizziedripping said:


> mpg1502 said:
> 
> 
> Dear Lizzie,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know about the safe arrival of our beautiful daughter Annabel. She arrived at 38 weeks and is in perfect health. The Shirodkar stitch held the entire time although it was down to 1cm from 14 weeks.
> 
> Thank you again for all your invaluable advice and kind words. You are a godsend to all who visit this thread.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> M x
> 
> 
> Wow honey that is brilliant news, so so pleased and thanks for letting me know :hugs: Congratulations to you all, Annabel sounds beautiful.
> 
> Did you have her vaginally? Did you go into labour when the stitch came out, or did you have a section and have it removed then? Sorry for all the questions, my mind is reeling with your news and I'm sure your pregnancy success will give everyone here hope :hugs:Click to expand...



Hi Lizzie, 

I can't believe its 4 years now since I started this thread and goodness it's only taken me 18 months to reply to you! 

All is well here and Annabel (dd2) is a rather naughty toddler (18 months of course!) but absolutely lovely. It's been a busy time for us moving house and two toddler but loving every moment.

I had Annabel by c-section (again!). Was pretty much an identical pregnancy. I went into labour several times (luckily all were mananged and stopped). Though I did have a repeat near miss at around the 5/6 month mark where we all really thought she would make an arrival (just as previously which is when I started this thread). However this time I was given no medication as the stitch was placed at 14 weeks as a preventative measure (so no emergency stitch). 

My new consultant said that had he met me prior to all this he would have suggested a cerclage even before I started trying to get pregnant which would avoided all this. And if I was thinking of having more children he would have left a stitch in for the future. But I think I can safely say that this is my last!

They removed my stitch at 37/38 weeks and performed c-sec and stitch removal at the same time. I went home 20 hours later! 

I honestly owe a lot to this thread, more than I can even begin to put into words. Knowledge, as they say, is power and without all your and others help on here I would not have had all the information I needed to get through this. And it helped me greatly with my second, very unexpected second pregnancy. I had the confidence to get whatever help I needed, I knew roughly what to expect and I wasn't frightened or embarassed to ask for more help or demand it on some occasions!

When it is the life of your unborn baby at stake a mothers love knows no bounds. My best advice for anyone on here, is do not ever feel a burden. It is always always better to ask for help or advice, push for it if you have to, demand it from the hospital! For even if it turns out to be a false alarm, it is always far better for you and the baby to have asked and be sent home with reassurance and advice than return without your precious baby.


Thanks again Lizzedripping xxx :hugs:


----------



## Bentleylove

My first son was born at 26weeks + 6 days. With my second pregnancy I'm experiencing now, they put a cervical stitch in at 13 weeks to reduce the chance of another early delivery. I currently take prometrium - progesterone vaginal capsules twice a day and 8 weeks after the cerclage was placed, I noticed that the stitch was getting closer to the opening of my vagina. I told my doctor and she immediately sent me for an internal ultrasound, this is when they quickly saw that my stitch had moved? 
The doctor then took out the stitch and made an appointment for ten days after to see how my cervix is doing. I am preparing myself in case they decide to put another stitch in, but is this my body's way of telling me something? I'm getting quite nervous thinking all this invasiveness might stimulate labour and am trying to research other similar stories but haven't found any where their stitch relocated itself...
Hoping one of you ladies can give some insight, thank you kindly :)


----------



## angiem76

Hi, I am completely new to this forum and also hoping for some insights for those who have sadly experienced IC.

To provide the history - I had a loop back in 2001 and then had a normal pregnancy with my first son who I had at 40+3 by emergency c section due to malpresentation. I lost my second pregnancy at 11 weeks (cause unknown) followed by ERPC. I lost my third pregnancy earlier this year at 19 weeks due to, what I later found out, was IC/(unknown infection). The emergency stitch failed as I was almost fully dilated by the time I got to hospital.

I am currently 20+5 with my fourth pregnancy. I had an elective cerclage placed at 11 weeks and subsequent (heavy) bleeding for 3 weeks due to possible SCH. The bleeding has now stopped but my swabs have come back positive for BV. I am on Metrodinazole for the BV and Cyclogest suppositories to prevent possible contractions.

I was in complete shock at the consultant appointment as scan showed baby is fine, cervix is 35mm and closed and stitch is in place. I'm panicking that the BV is going to cause me to go into early labour again. If anyone has any experience of the above and has any insight I would be very grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Jules2301

Hello there,

I'm following this thread since january 2013 when we lost our son due to IC. I was 19 weeks 5 days pregnant at the time. I had a complete funneling of the cervix, membranes bulging out and 2 cm opening when I went to the hospital. I had no symptoms that something could be wrong, besides a bit of blood loss. 

I have never written anything, because this thread helped me sufficiently to prepare for a new pregnancy, untill now...

At the moment I'm 18w5d pregnant, I got a preventive cerclage at 14 weeks With a double stitch. At my 16 weeks check up everything was great: my cervix was 3,7cm long, and I could continu working until 18 weeks after which I would have to stay at home and take iT easy. Last wednesday I was almost 18 weeks, and in the evening I had a tiny bit of bloodloss so we went to the hospital: baby still very fine, my cervix 3,4cm long, but on the internal Side, we saw a V-funneling. From the V towards the cerclage I still had 1,5 cm of closed cervix left, after the cerclage (so external cervix) still almost 1,5cm left. The cervix stayed closed under pressure, everything looked fine, so we could go home.

On friday I had my biweekly apointment With my gynaecologist and here it began: the previous bloodloss was probably linked to the funneling, so she put me on bedrest: I'm allowed to get up to go to the toilet, take a shower or eat and that's it. Then I got a specialised echo to see what really was happening with my cervix: still 3,4cm in Total, but under pressure my cervix opens in a U-funneling from womb to cerclage. This funneling had a length of 2,1cm. My cerclage is closed, and my external cervix is 1,3cm long and completely closed.

The doctor said I need to rest as much as possible, and it is up to my cerclage to do it's work. 

Hubby and I really freaked out with this echo, because I have no complaints, feel good, and to see the cervix change under small pressure is so scary! I'm so scared to do something wrong...

I know this is a long story, but I just wantend to ask -with all the experience on this thread - for succes stories in cases like mine: still long cervix but with funneling to the cerclage... I have a long time of bedrest ahead and succes stories are very welcome!!!

Love,
Kat mom of Jules*


----------



## Demotivated

Jules,

stay positive.. as positive as you can..i have a short cervix myself and i am living in the constant fear of getting rusehd to the hospital and losing my lil one..

Keep holding onto your hope... hugssss :)


----------



## honeyprayer

Jules - my cervix was also funneled to the stitch. I had an emergency cerclage put in place at 20 weeks and was also put on bedrest for the remainder of my pregnancy. I had ultrasounds weekly or bi-weekly to measure cervical length and to check on baby. My cervical length varied from 1.2-2.1cm of closed cervix but I'm happy to say that I got all the way to 37 weeks until I had to be induced because my little girl wasn't growing as well inside anymore. She's now going to be 7 months old on Saturday so my stitch definitely worked. Hang in there - I know it's scary right now but having the stitch done preventatively early on was the best thing you can do. 

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Jules2301

Hi HP,

Thank you very much for your reply: Reading that with funneling and a CL as mine you got to 37 weeks really lifts up my spirits. I'm hanging on here, but it's hard. 
I have no symptoms, except some sharp pains down under, but my doc said this is no problem. So I hope that as long as my symptoms stay this way, everything is okay and my stitch is holding strong!

Thx also demotivated for your message: keep hanging strong over there!


----------



## honeyprayer

The pains down under are soooo normal. There were days I swear it felt like she was just going to fall out! Dr said it was normal and not to worry. They got worse the heavier the baby got but still, normal. :hugs: Stay in bed as much as you can - I think that really helped. Some say bedrest does nothing and some Drs don't even put their patients on bed rest but I am definitely one of the believers that it works! 

Bedrest is so boring lol get some good books and start watching a new tv series :) But as I look back, time went by quickly so your baby will be in your arms before you know it!


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining in, obviously I've not read many of the posts here! 

Today at 22+5 a scan and internal exam showed my cervix length was 3.2cm, however soft and open 1cm. At 20+3 cervical length was 4.3cm and no funneling. 
I've been given 400mg pessaries to insert 3x daily and return visit to the consultant in a week. 
Xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls I'm going in to have a preventative cerclage in a couple of weeks. So nervous.

What was the procedure they do for actually putting the stitch in??

I'm worried that the proceedure will it's self make me loose the baby


----------



## Radiance

Hi everyone! I'm back. I haven't been in the this thread since 2013. I was here while pregnant with my son Elijah and he was stillbirth. My OBs' have never watched my cervix even though I have a pprom and preterm history BECAUSE I went to term with my first pprom baby and my second was close to term.

A little history

*1st: *water broke at 29+1, admitted twice, preterm labor several times
*2nd:* amniotic started leaking at 19+5, dilation started early (can't remember the exact weeks)
*3rd:* Everything was good but I felt something was wrong. I got sharp stabbing vaginal pains often. I didn't know until after he died that my cervix had been changing drastically and was 2.8cm, 10 days before he was stillbirth; my last ultrasound of him alive- three weeks before that it had been 4cm so big change.
*4th:* miscarried due to pprom

*5th:* chemical (early mc)
*6th:* lost another son to a very rare infection. We were suppose to start injections at 16 weeks.
*7th: *either a chemical or blighted ovum

*8th:* my current! New area and doctors. So far so good... with everything! They are my first doctors to take in my pprom/preterm issue!! YAY! They have started watching my cervix already. We talked about doing a stitch in the future and then of course the injections will start at 16 weeks.


----------



## RaspberryK

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls I'm going in to have a preventative cerclage in a couple of weeks. So nervous.
> 
> What was the procedure they do for actually putting the stitch in??
> 
> I'm worried that the proceedure will it's self make me loose the baby

I'm sorry I don't know much but I do know that it's deemed safe and procedure benefits outweigh the risk when done nice and early. 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Radiance- I'm very sorry for you losses, so heartbreaking. I'm glad you are being cared for better this time. 
Xx


----------



## tcinks

Hello ladies, I am new here and I hope I can find some support. :) 
I lost my baby five days ago due to incompetent cervix (well that's what some doctors said, others just spontaneous abortion.) :cry:

I'd been feeling pressure in my pelvis for a few days, and the day before it happened I started getting bad cramps (which I was later to find out were contractions). This continued until the next night, when my little baby came at 14 weeks.

Now that we know about this, I'm hopeful that next time I'll be able to deliver a healthy baby by taking the necessary precautions.

I'm wondering if any of you ladies were able to have a successful pregnancy without the cerclage? I've read some places that bedrest and progesterone shots can really be helpful. I know every woman is different, just trying to get some thoughts. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hi tcinks 

Massive hugs so sorry for the loss of your baby :hugs:

I have no advice as I'm currently pregnant after losing my little boy at 18 weeks in February and I'm waiting for a cerclage.

I wish you all the best, we are on different sides of the world but if you want to talk please message me. Take care xxxx


----------



## Becka79

Hi all,

So my OB told me at my 14 week scan that my cervix was 'nice and long' and I didnt give it any further thought.

At my 20 week 2 day checkup I asked about the length again as I was curious and it was 2.7cm. He then said he'd see me in 5 weeks for a checkup.

The normal length for cervix at 20 weeks is around 4-4.5cm so I'm concerned! This is my first pregnancy which took a few years to become a reality and I don't like reading that you're at risk of IC if you've had a previous second trimester loss! Like its just 'wait and hope for the best' with the first one.

Not sure if anyone can shed any light but thought I'd see if anyone is going through the same or has in the past? 

Thanks x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Has anyone in the UK had trouble getting a cerclage?? 

Everyone I've seen seems to have a wait and see attitude. After already having a 2nd tri loss I'm not happy about waiting much longer to get my stitch in!.

I've got an appointment with the consultant on Monday but I've got a feeling they will just say to wait and see if there is a problem. I have a private clinic lined up but I'd rather not have to pay thousands....


----------



## yellowyamyam

xMissxZoiex said:


> Has anyone in the UK had trouble getting a cerclage??
> 
> Everyone I've seen seems to have a wait and see attitude. After already having a 2nd tri loss I'm not happy about waiting much longer to get my stitch in!.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the consultant on Monday but I've got a feeling they will just say to wait and see if there is a problem. I have a private clinic lined up but I'd rather not have to pay thousands....

Hi, I'm in London. I had TVC placed for my 2nd baby but only to lose her 4 days after the surgery. Reason given due to bacteria infection. My consultant said for baby #3, we'll go for the wait and see approach. No cerclage; only progesterone supps & antibiotics and monitor cervix length closely.

I requested for transabdominal cerclage or something similar but he rejected my request. Then I approached Prof Bennett in Queen Charlotte's hospital and he placed a cerclage in my pre-pregnancy. It isn't TAC but I think its TVCIC. Honestly, I am not sure because Prof Bennett didn't use those terms. He said in UK, they just call it cerclage but I know it is placed high up. I requested for a referral and my GP did it, even though its across borough. 

TVC does work, as proven by many many many women but if you want to skip that, perhaps try to speak to the few drs in the UK who perfom TACs.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've had another appointment with a consultant and still not got any further with the stitch but I'm not being tested for a clotting disorder, I don't see how that could have caused my loss though but I don't know nothing about it.

Can clotting disorders be similar to cervical incompetence losses??


----------



## dippy

hi miss zoie... i had a 20 week loss and in every pregnancy after that have had a cervical suture placed. although i was asked what i prefer and i chose to be monitored every 10 days for cervix shortening and if any changes well put the stitch in right away...which in my case it was definetely a cervix problem. so after my 2 emergency cerclages which were placed after the wait and see approach we decided that in every subsequent pregnancy i would need a preventative. 
so too answer your query i think it is common practice to use the wait approach after 1 2nd trimester loss to determine whether it is really the cervix which gives way or something else. im guessin you will be monitored with length checks and if any changes will be given a cerclage and only then will every other pregnancy be a definite preventative cerclage.

i guess the decision is yours ...go private and have the stitch placed now....or use the nhs method of wait and see....

when i was in your position i was desperate 4 a stitch thinkin that is my cure and even thought about getting it done privately but truth be told i couldnt afford it...so nhs was the only way 4 me but on a good note iv got 3 healthy children from each cerclage and am expecting my 4th suture next week at 15 weeks! 

good luck with your decision...have faith xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

For now I'm going to wait to see if these tests come out with any thing if not I'm going to peruse getting the cerclage done.

Next appointment is Thursday. X


----------



## clearbluesky

After a risky emergent cerclage, weeks of bedrest, stress and eventually preterm baby I decided to get the preventative cerclage this time and am now 33 weeks along with absolutly no signs of cervix shortening. The stitch is holding strong and steady and I have not been on bedrest whatsoever. The risks involved in the emergent cerclage are far worst than doing it as a prevention. The outcome of getting it placed before is also much better. Needless to say with my personal experience my decision was very easy to make. Wait and see if/when it will happen again or simply prevent it from happening. Never regretted my decision to get the cerclage, it's what saved my baby the first time and what got me so far now.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have my cerclage booked for Tuesday!! I'll be 14+1 (ticker is slightly wrong) it's so nerve wracking but hopefully because it's preventative the proceedure will go well and there will be minimal risk of them harming the baby with it.

Not sure what stitch we are going for yet but my consultant suggested on the day she will take a look at my cervix and see what she thinks is best for me and my cervix when she can get a good look.

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Amyface

*Hi ladies, was wondering if some of you could shed some light for me.

I had a horrific first labour ending in an emergency section. My cervix misplaced so I struggle to deliver naturally so I would like a planned section this time.

I've just had my stitch put in and my consultant has suggested that I go down the route of natural labour, but if it doesn't go to plan then I can go for a section. I've decided against this and want to go straight for a section.

My issue is that I've been told my stitch will be removed about 36/37 weeks. How does this work with a planned section? Most stories I see involve women going into labour pretty quickly after it's been removed, but they won't plan my section until 39 weeks. What I don't understand is how I have a spinal to have it removed and then go back in a few hours later for another if I go into labour and have to have my section. Does anyone have any real life experience of how I can expect this to run?

The only option I can see is asking to have my section at 36/37 when they take the stitch out, but I'd obviously rather keep baby in for as long as possible. Does anyone know if I can ask for it to be kept in until 39 and just taken out at the time if I happen to go into labour sooner?

Seeing my consultant next week so plan on getting more info then, but can't sleep for worrying at the minute - feel like I'm being pushed into the natural labour route.*


----------



## honeyprayer

I had a spinal to have the stitch put in but I don't think it's regular practice to have a spinal when getting it removed. I had mine removed at 36 weeks right in my OBs office without any type of pain relief. It was done in less than 10 minutes. It was painful as all hell lol but from what I know, all stitch removals are done without a spinal unless your cervix has grown over the stitch and it's more complicated to remove. 

I can't really help with the second part of the question as I was induced at 37 weeks due to IUGR but like I said, I had mine removed at 36 weeks and did not go into labour quickly afterwards. 

Hope this helps :) good luck! xx


----------



## Amyface

*I've been told I'll definitely need a spinal to have it removed, but it was a very long procedure to put it in because of the positioning of my cervix so that may be why. 

Nice to know that you didn't immediately just go into labour, though, so that's a nice reassurance, thanks *


----------



## chistiana

Hi ladies. Mind if I join you?? I used to be an active member of this thread when I was pg with dd as I had a cerclage too! Now I m pg with #3 and after a big bleed again we finally had the stitch in this morning. Now I know bleeding is normal at this point but I just went to the loo and sorry for the tmi but I just got a big blob of very thick very stretchy brown cm and I m scared it might be my plug??? Did anyone experience this? Thanks :) hope I can meet everyone of you during this journey


----------



## RainbowBaby13

chistiana said:


> Hi ladies. Mind if I join you?? I used to be an active member of this thread when I was pg with dd as I had a cerclage too! Now I m pg with #3 and after a big bleed again we finally had the stitch in this morning. Now I know bleeding is normal at this point but I just went to the loo and sorry for the tmi but I just got a big blob of very thick very stretchy brown cm and I m scared it might be my plug??? Did anyone experience this? Thanks :) hope I can meet everyone of you during this journey

hola! i had a similar experience last sunday morning. had egcm like egg yolk and it had red in it. went into labor and delivery because i was also scared it could have been my plug and they checked my cervix. it was nice and tight and closed so no worries there and on the transvaginal ultrasound she did, you could see all the gook that was still tryna come out because of the cerclage. so for me it was normal and told me that that's expected to happen. i know all experiences can be different so if your worried i would go in and have them check you :)


----------



## chistiana

Rainbow, thank you so much for your reply! My cm has changed to more watery which freaks me out as I keep thinking I m leaking amniotic fluid but I m also trying not to be too paranoid n try to ignore it! Hope everything is still good with you! Have a very merry Christmas!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

your welcome! and I understand completely! I call my mom or the nurses everytime I have a question. honestly even though you might start to feel like your being annoying or calling to much or asking to many questions, keep calling! its your baby not theirs :) mine was doing that at one point I think, but keep staying positive <3 im doing good and praying you are doing the same, merry Christmas!


----------



## shanny

Amyface said:


> *Hi ladies, was wondering if some of you could shed some light for me.
> 
> I had a horrific first labour ending in an emergency section. My cervix misplaced so I struggle to deliver naturally so I would like a planned section this time.
> 
> I've just had my stitch put in and my consultant has suggested that I go down the route of natural labour, but if it doesn't go to plan then I can go for a section. I've decided against this and want to go straight for a section.
> 
> My issue is that I've been told my stitch will be removed about 36/37 weeks. How does this work with a planned section? Most stories I see involve women going into labour pretty quickly after it's been removed, but they won't plan my section until 39 weeks. What I don't understand is how I have a spinal to have it removed and then go back in a few hours later for another if I go into labour and have to have my section. Does anyone have any real life experience of how I can expect this to run?
> 
> The only option I can see is asking to have my section at 36/37 when they take the stitch out, but I'd obviously rather keep baby in for as long as possible. Does anyone know if I can ask for it to be kept in until 39 and just taken out at the time if I happen to go into labour sooner?
> 
> Seeing my consultant next week so plan on getting more info then, but can't sleep for worrying at the minute - feel like I'm being pushed into the natural labour route.*


Hello there - not been on this thread for a while but its been a great support to me in the past so I thought i'd pop in!

To answer the above - I have had 4 stitches all successful 3 were removed at 36 weeks and no immediate labour as everyone is different - The other stitch was an emergency and waters went early and she had to come out (she is now an enormous 8 yr old)

i think talk to your consultant and see what they think - have they said its fine fro you to have a c section? Would hope so after first delivery 

I had spinal to put in stitch but only gas and air to have out - but all situations are different. I have read many a story on here where people have them removed and then go past due date .


----------



## chistiana

Hey, I also think you don't need a spinal to remove the cerclage although I m no expert. I don't think they can leave the cerclage in until 39 weeks and here's why...with dd I went into labor at 35 weeks.thing is I still had the stitch in (as you would) so even though I was contracting every 2 minutes I didn't really feel much pain and by the time I decided to go to the hospital my girl had almost ripped everything apart...the doc barely had time for the c section...this time round I will try a vbac and the doc wants to take the stitch out at 38 weeks..I asked if we could leave it for 39 weeks n his answer was "no way"! 
Now everyone is different so I think your doc will be better at giving you exact reasons and answers!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My removal is scheduled for 35+3 my doctor wouldn't even leave it the extra week. I'm so worried about labouring before then but not too much longer to wait for me.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Im getting mines removed at 35 weeks as well. But I am
Hoping I can get it removed on a Friday because I'll be 35+6 and that following day I'll be 36 weeks. But I'm trusting in God that after my cerclage is removed baby will stay in well past 37 weeks. 

Also doctor told me that mine will be getting removed in the office and he'll make me feel as comfortable as possible but he said that sometimes the stitch gets embedded in the cervix and if that happens then they'll move me to labor and delivery and give me a local anesthetic. Haha when I found out I wouldn't be given general anesthesia like they did , when he was putting the stitch in I was like oh no! I have to feel pain lol. But every hospital is different so ask your doctor to be sure :)


----------



## honeyprayer

Removal was so painful for me. Worse than labour! :( Being pregnant, I couldn't even take advil beforehand :/ good luck!!! I didn't labour right away and was actual induced at 37 weeks.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

What did it feel like? I don't want to feel any pain but want to be prepared lol. Sorry that the removal was so awful


----------



## honeyprayer

It was horrible. My DH came with me and he nearly passed out just from seeing me in that much pain! I have read that some women had no pain during removal so you may be lucky. The worst part for me was the speculum. He tried two different ones and then it holds you open while he snips the cerclage and pulls the string out. Surprisingly, pulling the string didn't hurt at all but by then I may have just been numb from the pain lol my doctor showed me the string afterwards (can you believe he asked if I wanted to keep it?! lol gross) and it was so weird to see. It's very thick!

I'm sure you'll be fine and I don't mean to scare you at all. Best thing is that it's over in less than 10mins so if it does hurt, just know it'll be over really soon! 

:hugs:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you so much! :) lol those always hurt me , I always have to get the smaller ones. Is it wierd that I want to see mine? I want to know what it looks like so bad . Lol I kinda want to keep it and put it in his album for keepsake , after its clean that is . And as far as the snipping goes, I have two stitches so hopefully it's a quick procedure lol and I dont have to go to labor and delivery


----------



## xMissxZoiex

What kind of stitch did you have honeyprayer?


----------



## honeyprayer

I had an emergency cerclage at 20 weeks when it was discovered at my anatomy scan that my cervix was 1.5cm and the type was the McDonald


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was just wondering the difference between macdonald and shirodkar as i have a shirodkar which is high up as it was preventative from previous loss.

I guess in 9ish weeks I will find out how painful it'll be for me lol


----------



## monro84

Well I am back here again :) but this time it's a preventative not emergency and at my last CL check it was 6.5 cm :shock: so much for my theory that maybe I have a naturally short cervix:haha: ... Had my stitch done last Friday (what a day fri the 13th :dohh:) :haha: but eveything went good not nearly as much blood and mucus plug as last time. However I was so sore from the general ansesthesia and was not last time :shrug: My neck, back, shoulders, and chest was hurting. i swore they droped me or did chest compressions:haha: but they said eveything went fine so nothing like that happened. My follow up will be the 24th I am hoping I can convice the dr to do a abdmonail US to try to see gender but I am not going to hold my breath. 16wks 3 days today. :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Monro!! And so happy that your stitch is successfully in :)

If we have any more babies I'm going to request a general I hated not being able to feel me legs :haha:


----------



## monro84

xMissxZoiex said:


> Congratulations Monro!! And so happy that your stitch is successfully in :)
> 
> If we have any more babies I'm going to request a general I hated not being able to feel me legs :haha:

DH says this is our last weither its a boy or girl and tbh not sure if I could go through it again last time the sickness got a little better about 14 wks and my appitite started to come back. Even though sickness is about gone now my appitite still is not back. 

I have always been asleep or atleast sedated with any procedure I swear if I have to have a c section I might be asleep for that by request I have a fear of being a wake during surgery. :dohh:


----------



## mrsgee81

Hi there 

I wondered if you ladies can give me some advice ... I had a cervlage placed last Thursday at 13 weeks - however for the last few days I have been feeling quite uncomfortable /tender ? I am also getting the odd stabbing pain. Is this normal a week on? 
I have had the cerclage following 2 late miscarriages at 22 weeks and had begun to funnel in this pregnancy. The consultant doesn't quite understand why I have IC, as we also have 3 girls who are 10, 9 and 6.


----------



## lovenoel

I never updated...after worrying about my short cervix my entire pregnancy, I ended up being induced 3 days after my EDD. Not only that, but we tried to induce twice before then with cervadil and cytotec and my cervix would.not.budge. 

Short doesn't always mean weak, in my case!

Our LO was born on September 2nd, 2014 - 7lbs, 10oz, 21 inches long. 

https://www.dawnlightphotos.com/Locked/Sample-2/i-xwVS5D5/1/M/IMG_0394-M.jpg

He is now a gigantic almost six month old weighing in at 18lbs.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

mrsgee81 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I wondered if you ladies can give me some advice ... I had a cervlage placed last Thursday at 13 weeks - however for the last few days I have been feeling quite uncomfortable /tender ? I am also getting the odd stabbing pain. Is this normal a week on?
> I have had the cerclage following 2 late miscarriages at 22 weeks and had begun to funnel in this pregnancy. The consultant doesn't quite understand why I have IC, as we also have 3 girls who are 10, 9 and 6.

Are you doing too much?? I took it extremely easy after I had my stitch at 14 weeks I seriously didn't lift a finger for two weeks. I know that's pretty hard when you have 3 kiddos at home, but house work can wait :). 



lovenoel said:


> I never updated...after worrying about my short cervix my entire pregnancy, I ended up being induced 3 days after my EDD. Not only that, but we tried to induce twice before then with cervadil and cytotec and my cervix would.not.budge.
> 
> Short doesn't always mean weak, in my case!
> 
> Our LO was born on September 2nd, 2014 - 7lbs, 10oz, 21 inches long.
> 
> He is now a gigantic almost six month old weighing in at 18lbs.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!

Massive congratulations!! Beautiful beautiful baby!!


----------



## visionofmine

Hope you dont mind if I join this thread. I had a preventative cerclage placed at 14w4. I am now 32w4, and getting pretty anxious. I am suppose to have the cerclage removed at 37 weeks which in means in less than 5 weeks I could be ready to deliver. I am a little nervous about the removal because I have 2 stitches that were placed high and I haven't felt any pulling, so I'm afraid tissue or whatever may have grown around them and may require more to remove them.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I have two stitches as well , wondering if I have had tissue grow on mine too


----------



## alternatedi

Hi there. I'm 21w2d today - 4 days ago I ruptured and found out I was 3cm dilated. Ultrasound shows baby's fluid level are still good, heartbeat is strong.

I'm in the hospital on bedrest - finished my IV antibiotics yesterday and on oral antibiotics today. Praying that we can make it to viability and beyond.

I lost two babies to chromosome issues last year, so the idea that this baby is perfect but my body has fail her breaks my heart.

Any advice you have is appreciated!


----------



## chistiana

Alternatebi I m so sorry for the stress you re going through. Did they say whether is a full rupture or just a hole? I m guessing it's the later since you say the fluid levels are still good. Holes can seal themselves over time so if that's the case just keep your feet up n drink lots n lots n lots of fluids. I ve read vitamin c is really good at strengthening membranes so even though it wouldnt help with a full blown rupture it could be useful with a leak. Hoping you can make it a long long time from now. Of I may ask how did they diagnose the rupture? Was it that obvious?


----------



## alternatedi

Hey there!!

It's a leak, I have some pink tinged cervical mucus.

Last Tuesday:6 days ago)? At 20w4d I had some spotting and what looked like clear watery discharge. I called my doc and she met me at labor and delivery.

They tested to make sure it wasn't amniotic fluid (was negative) and sent me on my way. No cervical exam or ultrasound.

The next day, the watery discharge increased. I could feel it dripping even when laying down (I put myself on bedrest for the day). I called my doc and she was unconcerned - increased discharge during pregnancy is normal, blah blah. I insisted something wasn't right, so she offered me a visit the next day.

Thursday I went into the office and they did a quick ultrasound - abdominal showed baby looked great, lots of fluid. Transvaginal showed cervix dilated to 3.


----------



## alternatedi

I was immediately sent to the hospital, where a cervical exam showed membranes had ruptured and I was dilated to three. My doc started talking induction but I begged for a second opinion - Mu baby girl is perfect and she deserves a shot! After consulting with the head of maternal fetal medicine, I've been put on hospital bedrest till I give birth. I'm allowed to walk to the bathroom a few steps away, no showers, etc. anything got my daughter. I'm laying in tramdalenberg (bed tilted legs up, head lower than pelvis).

I had some contractions today, but they've been stopped using meds. I'm so afraid and hoping for a miracle.


----------



## chistiana

Ow I m so sorry hun. It sounds so so scary. Have they told you if it can seal? I know bed rest sounds daunting right now but I did strict bed rest (up only for toilet break n shower every other day) from w13 to w35 with my daughter n even though I can't say I enjoyed it it wasn't unbearable. I even missed it a little after many sleepless months! I really hope your girl stays put! In the meantime stock up on good movies or series, books etc n if you need a chat we re always here! 
I too am afraid I m leaking because I have had a couple or three gushes on three accounts but then there's not much there for the rest of the day so I m not sure. If it was just a hole do you think I d be leaking continuously? I go in on Thursday to check.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone I have an incompetent cervix, I had my first baby preterm then my second was born extra early and passed away. With my 3rd I had a stitch placed in and made it to 37 weeks.. During my third pregnancy the one with the stitch, I was terrified to move and I darnt get up and do usual activities, I laid in bed or on the sofa until I reached 28weeks.then I slowly increased activities until I was basically back to usual level of activity. I'm thinking now if I have another baby I will most certainly need another stitch but I won't be able to rest in bed at all as I have a child to take to and from school and also a toddler that is extreamly active to look after...

My question is, is there anyone that has had a stitch and carried on with normal level of activity and the stitch has worked ? I got so much pressure and pain in my pregnancy with the stitch and that is what led me to bed rest as I darnt move.

Thankyou for reading


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi Twinkle I haven't posted on this thread for a long while, but I have had 4 stitches now and obviously had other children to look after throughout my pregnancies. I carried on with a relatively normal amount of activity in the daytime and just made sure I put my feet up once they were in bed. My last 3 pregnancies went to 39 weeks+ so it didn't have any detrimental effects for me.

Having said that everyone is different, so listen to your body and if you feel like you're doing too much or you have any worrying symptoms, ease up a bit and get some advise from your consultant. Most consultants though will probably tell you theres no need to sit down any more than you would normally do once you've had the stitch put in xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi everyone I have an incompetent cervix, I had my first baby preterm then my second was born extra early and passed away. With my 3rd I had a stitch placed in and made it to 37 weeks.. During my third pregnancy the one with the stitch, I was terrified to move and I darnt get up and do usual activities, I laid in bed or on the sofa until I reached 28weeks.then I slowly increased activities until I was basically back to usual level of activity. I'm thinking now if I have another baby I will most certainly need another stitch but I won't be able to rest in bed at all as I have a child to take to and from school and also a toddler that is extreamly active to look after...
> 
> My question is, is there anyone that has had a stitch and carried on with normal level of activity and the stitch has worked ? I got so much pressure and pain in my pregnancy with the stitch and that is what led me to bed rest as I darnt move.
> 
> Thankyou for reading

Hey!, I'm currently almost 30 weeks pregnant stitch put in at 14 weeks. My consultant said there was no need for bed rest unless problems happen. I'm doing a lot of things I would have done if I were having a "normal" pregnancy. I've found i can tell if I'm doing too much as I get a slight pinching sensation (nothing a little sit down with my feet up doesn't cure) 

I do have to say I've been super lucky that DH cooks all the evening meals and does dishes after so I get the entire evening to stick my feet up. He also does all then heavier house work such as hoovering, I just do light cleaning and the laundry :). There are ways around it without being bed bound. 

Remember house work can wait and kids can live of easy to make meals for a while :) you can make it work.


----------



## 40isnotold

I'm having twins and I had an emergency stitch put in at 20 weeks when I was measuring 8mm. I was on strict bed rest for almost two weeks, then put on modified. Since the surgery, I've measured 2 cm up until my appointment 2 days ago, when I was measuring 2.2 cm. I've been off work since the surgery and I've been taking it pretty easy with lots of breaks through out the day. I haven't been lifting heavy items and I have someone come in and clean my house every other week but I've been doing things like getting the nursery ready and doing some light shopping for the babies as long as I know I won't be walking a lot. Like someone else mentioned, I know when I'm overdoing it and I stop and relax for the rest of the day.


----------



## shanny

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi everyone I have an incompetent cervix, I had my first baby preterm then my second was born extra early and passed away. With my 3rd I had a stitch placed in and made it to 37 weeks.. During my third pregnancy the one with the stitch, I was terrified to move and I darnt get up and do usual activities, I laid in bed or on the sofa until I reached 28weeks.then I slowly increased activities until I was basically back to usual level of activity. I'm thinking now if I have another baby I will most certainly need another stitch but I won't be able to rest in bed at all as I have a child to take to and from school and also a toddler that is extreamly active to look after...
> 
> My question is, is there anyone that has had a stitch and carried on with normal level of activity and the stitch has worked ? I got so much pressure and pain in my pregnancy with the stitch and that is what led me to bed rest as I darnt move.
> 
> Hi Twinkle long time - :flower:
> 
> As you know I had 4 stitches .
> 
> I was super paranoid with the first one and did far less but still worked (I teach primary) and rested a lot. Not bed rest - This stitch was emergency at 18 weeks - my others were planned at 16 weeks
> 
> Like you say with number 2 you have less options to rest.
> 
> My doctor was always super confident that I carried on as normal and I had no restrictions on me.
> 
> But the worry never went. I guess the closer to 35 weeks I was more active but the more pregnacies I had the more confident I felt.
> 
> 
> xxxxx


----------



## shanny

mrsgee81 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I wondered if you ladies can give me some advice ... I had a cervlage placed last Thursday at 13 weeks - however for the last few days I have been feeling quite uncomfortable /tender ? I am also getting the odd stabbing pain. Is this normal a week on?
> I have had the cerclage following 2 late miscarriages at 22 weeks and had begun to funnel in this pregnancy. The consultant doesn't quite understand why I have IC, as we also have 3 girls who are 10, 9 and 6.



Yes I had this, not all the time, but occasionally depending on baby and my positiond - but ask midwife if you are not sure......


----------



## Amyface

I've just carried on as normal, including walking 2 hours a day, 3 times a week taking my eldest to and from pre-school. Just over a month to go now, I'm having it taken out at 39 at the same time as my section.


----------



## chistiana

Hi ladies can I can if anyone's had a similar thing happen? I am 26 w and some days, cerclage put in at around 15weeks. Last night I got up for a pee and had so,e red spotting. Really freaked out. Went to hospital today..doc said baby looks fine, there is no blood in the uterus, cervix under the stitch is closed and 2.5cm but he did see what looks like blood over the stitch. He said that either while she was turning head down (sometime in the last two day as on Thursday she was footling) she caused this or I ve been contracting. What I don't understand is how would that cause blood in the cervix? Did the stitch scratch me or something? Also today I noticed that I have having quite a few contractions but they're painless for the most part. This is normal right?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sounds like regular braxton hicks chistiana it's not something that would effect your cervix totally normal pregnancy thing :) I've been getting them too. As for the bleed I suppose it's possible for the stitch to have moved slightly when baby has moved and just pinched the skin? But I've not experienced anything like that, it's good that your doctor doesn't seem to be to concerned about it. Is he going to do a repeat cervical length check to see is your maintaining the 2.5cm

All the best xxx


----------



## chistiana

Missx thank you for replying. Well my doc does see me every 4 weeks anyway so no he didn't say he ll check earlier than that. But he did tell me to let him know if I keep contracting regularly or if I see any more blood. Bleeding has completely stopped and although I am feeling contractions they re really not painful so I m guessing they are indeed bh. The only thing that worries me with this is that when I was in labor with my dd at 35 weeks the contractions were so painless I never understood what was going on...by the time I decided to go to the hospital just for the heck of it I was having them two minutes apart and my daughter was trying to rip through the stitch...we barely had time for an emcs.


----------



## Laney26

Hi there im on my 3rd McDonald cerclage (my 1st was put in at 25 wks my 2nd at 16 wks both worked) I'm now 24 weeks with my 3rd which is my most difficult. I had a bleed last sat it was less than a teaspoon with a small piece of tissue in it I had intense stinging with it but then it all stopped. Drs think it is to do with stitch. I keep getting g a sensation like there's something in my vagina it scares the life out of me then goes away I have no idea what it is but it's awful. Had my cervix measured on tues it is 2.8mm and I'm 24 weeks no idea if this is good or bad. Lovely to meet u all xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hi laney, I keep getting that pinchy feeling too and although I haven't seen any blood for a week now it s really still very scary! The cl is pretty good, mine was 2.5 under the stitch n the doc was very happy with it!


----------



## Amyface

Laney26 said:


> Hi there im on my 3rd McDonald cerclage (my 1st was put in at 25 wks my 2nd at 16 wks both worked) I'm now 24 weeks with my 3rd which is my most difficult. I had a bleed last sat it was less than a teaspoon with a small piece of tissue in it I had intense stinging with it but then it all stopped. Drs think it is to do with stitch. I keep getting g a sensation like there's something in my vagina it scares the life out of me then goes away I have no idea what it is but it's awful. Had my cervix measured on tues it is 2.8mm and I'm 24 weeks no idea if this is good or bad. Lovely to meet u all xxx

The average cervical length at 24 weeks is 3.5mm. Although you're under that, a cervical length of 2.5mm at 24 weeks gives an average gestation of 36.5 weeks, and as you're above that I don't see any need to worry too much :)


----------



## Laney26

Oh wow I didn't know there was any way to work it out. I hope that is right Id be over the moon with that gestation. Been asking my dr for progesterone but he's having none of it. Xxx


----------



## Laney26

So are you ladies still working or doing modified rest etc. There seems to be such a variation doesn't there. I worked with my 2nd stitch them started to funnel so got signed off at about 24 wks. This one I'm not working but have to take my children to and from school and of course look after them. My dr is totally against resting but I'm not convinced what do U ladies think. I've also started using a support belt it may make no difference but who know its worth a shot eh?


----------



## visionofmine

I had a preventative cerclage placed at 14 weeks, I did 3 days strict bedrest, followed by 2 days modified bedrest, then back to my normal activity level. My doctor suggested the support belt as she thought it would be helpful, but I never tried it. I am currently 35 weeks. My doctor stopped checking my cervix after 24 weeks because she was satisfied with the length.


----------



## Laney26

Visionofmine what was your length at 24wks if you don't mind me asking. You must have been so pleased when they said you didn't need scanning anymore and now your almost there. Fantastic news xxx


----------



## d_b

I had a short(ish) cervix on my first 2 kids (no stitch, and had them at 39.5w). It measured between 2.4-2.9 for DS1 and started at 2.5 going down to 2.2 on DS2. 

Now for this pregnancy I measured 2.6 at 19w, 3 at 23w, 2 at 27w (dr put me on 1 week of bedrest) . I just got an ultrasound at 28w and it measured 3.4? Is that even possible? It's never been that long! I get checked again in 2 weeks and have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Laney26

That's an awesome length go you. Are they doing internal scans or abdominal? I've also heard different ultrasound machines can give variations in measurements but u wouldn't think that much. Maybe the bedrest has done its job very very well also at some point your pelvis takes on some of the baby weight releasing a bit of pressure of the cervix. On my 1st preg (emergency stitch was dilated) so I had no length at all when they measured it at 33 weeks it was measuring 5cm which no one cud believe (wish I had that length now). Whatever has happened that's an awesome length so go you well done xxx


----------



## d_b

Laney26 said:


> That's an awesome length go you. Are they doing internal scans or abdominal? I've also heard different ultrasound machines can give variations in measurements but u wouldn't think that much. Maybe the bedrest has done its job very very well also at some point your pelvis takes on some of the baby weight releasing a bit of pressure of the cervix. On my 1st preg (emergency stitch was dilated) so I had no length at all when they measured it at 33 weeks it was measuring 5cm which no one cud believe (wish I had that length now). Whatever has happened that's an awesome length so go you well done xxx

Wow, 0 to 5cm? I guess it is possible! They were all interal u/s.


----------



## Laney26

That was over 6wks but that's what the measurements were as I say I wud kill for that length now. Internal are the most reliable so that's awesome it. When is your next measurement. I bet you feel like u can breathe a bit easier xxx


----------



## visionofmine

I measured 3.9 with the internal scan at 24 weeks.


----------



## Laney26

Another fab length xxx


----------



## Mommastork

Hey ladies! Sorry to jump in on this thread, but just wanted to get some info! I am currently 20w1 day. Exactly one week ago I had my anatomy u/s, where they discovered my cervix was measuring 2.1 cm. no funneling that they mentioned. I was just told to take if easy over the weekend. I met with mfm doc Monday and he didn't seem too concerned? Nonchalantly told me this puts me at increased risk for ptl. Booked another scan for April 1. The thing that concerns me is that, I have read so many other ladies being put on br or having cerclage for lengths even slightly higher than mine! This is my second baby and first preg was a breeze. No issues whatsoever besides that he came at 37 wks. So now just trying to take it day by day. Still working (nurse in an endoscopy suite, so on my feet for 8 hrs a day). I would love to hear if any of you have any advice for me. Totally wasn't expecting this pregnancy to be so complicated.


----------



## honeyprayer

I had my cerclage at 20w and my cervix length was 1.5cm but I also had some funneling. I was on bed rest until my daughter was born. 

2.1cm seems to be ok, especially if there were no previous issues. It's good there's ankther scan booked for April 1. If it goes shorter, they will probably alter their care plan for you.

Try not to worry! :hugs:


----------



## Laney26

Hi there I think anything below 2.5 they consider a stitch. Getting a scan the 1st of April is good but if u have any change in discharge or pressure get checked out ASAP. The fact you've had 1 normal pregnancy u may just have a naturally short cervix but it is short so defo needs a close eye xxx


----------



## Radiance

I'm 15 weeks tomorrow and dilated one. I've known this for a few days. Two weeks ago my cervix was high, hard to find, and "a little opened"

They won't consider a cerclage until 16 weeks. It is so close by but it feels so far away. It literally feel like there is a brick sitting on my chest right now.

April 10th is my big day. Ultrasound to measure cervix, measure my two SCHs, start injections, and hopefully get a set date for cerclage.

Advice? Good outcomes? I'm having a hard time being positive right now.


----------



## Laney26

Hey Radience why won't they do a cerclage before 16 wks u less theres a reason that's crazy. The earlier a stitch is placed the better I had mine at 13 weeks no wonder u r terrified xxx


----------



## Laney26

You wanted some stories of hope I had my 1 St stitch at 25 wks and 2nd at 16 wks both times they were a success and we made it full term xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey, I too don't understand why they don't do it earlier...anyway my first one was done at 17 weeks due to very heavy bleeding before that and my second one at 15 weeks again due to bleeding before hand plus we were waiting for DNA testing. 16 weeks is not late bug it makes no sense. Don't worry though, your baby is not that heavy yet. Just keep your feet up until then.


----------



## Radiance

Because how big my two SCHs are. They were (and still are) worried about doing more harm. They think it could put me into full labor- doing the stitch with the large SCH near the cervix.


----------



## Radiance

I've always heard of stitches being down before 14 weeks unless done as an emergency later on.


----------



## Radiance

I'm not worried about the cerclage but the fact my cervix is changing. I've been getting severe vaginal pain with red blood which normally means my cervix is changing more. I've been on bed rest for over a month and on progesterone since 3.5 weeks...
I just feel neither are helping much at this point and 13 days seem so far away. I just want it done now.


----------



## Laney26

Is SCh sub chorionic haemotoma? I had a very low placenta and they were nervous of doing the stitch with it I know it's a bit different. Maybe they can put the stitch a little lower down the cervix so it's less likely to interrupt the SCH xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ai ok now it makes some sense. Do you have the choice of being on strict bed rest up side down maybe? At least for these 10 days or so?


----------



## Septie

I've also got a cervix question. I had two normal pregnancies ending at 39+ weeks with planned cesarians, then last year a D&E for a missed miscarriage (first trimester), and am currently 20 weeks pregnant. Cervix got measured transabdominally at my ultrasound a few days ago, and there were multiple measurements of 3.2 cm and 1 at 2.95. This is a university clinic, and they did NOT follow up with a TVUS, nor did the doc mention any problems whatsoever, just mentioned it might be my last ultrasound this pregnancy (and OH didn't tell me the measurements until after the visit - I couldn't see them on the screen). Compared to my second pregnancy, where it was measured transvaginally at 21 weeks at 3.9 cm, this seems really short.
It looks like I am at the low end of normal, and I am also worried that it's significantly shorter than last time. Could that one D&E have weakened my cervix?


----------



## Laney26

Hi Septie yes it is possible that it cud have damaged your cervix but hopefully not. Drs don't tend to worry till it gets to 2.5 or less but that can happen quite quickly I wud be asking for another scan 2 weeks from your last one just to be safe. Even if it's short your cervix can still be strong xxx


----------



## chistiana

Septie your measurements are not that short but yes, a d&c can weaken the cervix. I doubt they d do a cerclage at this point and with these measurements (also abdominal cl check is really not that good..your cervix might be much longer in reality) but if you feel you need to ask for more monitoring do so for your peace of mind. I ve learned it's better to go by your gut feeling than not to.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just letting you ladies know I've had my baby!.

Stitch was holding perfectly but an untreated and misdiagnosed urine infection caused me to go into early labor. They tried to stop it because he was breach but after 10 hours of slowed down contractions they were getting stronger and more frequent. They scanned me again and get was still breach but now gad the cord in between his feet so within 15 mins I was in theatre having a spinal ready for my c-section!.

He is healthy and weighed 4lbs half an ounce at 31+5 weeks!. 

The stitch did it's job and I'm so great full I now gave a beautiful little boy x


----------



## chistiana

Congratulations misszoi!! Hope your boy is doing well and he s home soon!! How are you feeling??


----------



## Laney26

Wow congrats on your arrival and that's a great gestation hope little one has a short healthy stay in hospital xxx


----------



## Septie

So, had my regular OB appointment today and asked about this. She checked vaginally with her fingers (felt very good), and sent me for a transvaginal US just to be sure. Exactly at 3cm at 21 weeks (well, 3.01 - so they report as bigger than 3??), but no funneling or anything. They are not planning to recheck, unless they are other issues. No restrictions. This is a very good university hospital... Should I ask for a recheck anyway at my next check up in 4 weeks, and keep it easy in the meantime (legs up while not at work, no long walks etc.)?


----------



## Laney26

Septie you could ask there's no harm in it but things are looking good for you. 
Ladies can I ask does anyone have an irritable uterus with their stitch. I'm 27 wks today and last week my braxton hicks or contractions or whatever they are started up. Never 4 in an hour the max so far was 9 a day. Just wondering if anyone has advice on these I lay down on my left side most the day and am glugging water not on progesterone supps Dr won't give me them but I do have 2 boxes that cud get me to 36 wks. Any advice wud be fab xxx


----------



## chistiana

Septie, I agree, your cl is just fine but it can't harm to ask for another check in a month or so!

Laney, my uterus has been pretty active too...about a month ago I had a little bleed because I was contracting n the stitch irritated my cervix...these last few days I also seem to get quite a few of them, some painful ones too...After the bleed my doc increased my progesterone from 100gr to 400g per day n I m thinking of increasing my magnesium intake too. If your doc doesn't agree with the progesterone I wouldn't think it's ok to just take it because weaning off it takes time bug maybe you could tell him you d feel safer? Or maybe have the magnesium option??


----------



## Laney26

Lol Christiana you read my mind I have ordered some magnesium today, it's called magnesium oil and is safe in pregnancy lol how bizarre great minds think alike eh? I read on a forum that Gatorade can help also so bought a few bottles of that ( it can't do any harm) it may even give me some energy. Im pretty much in my left side all day so not sure what else I can do. I'm sure I had some last pregnancy but can't remember when they started its just weird that they started after my last internal scan and haven't settled which is a shame xxx


----------



## chistiana

Lol I m on 6 doses of magnesium per day and I take double before bedtime because my contractions are way worse then. Gatorade might help wth hydration but make sure you don't overdo it cause it has (I think) a huge amount of sugar!!


----------



## Laney26

Christiana do u mind me asking what dosage of magnesium u take? I will also ask my dr see what they reccommend. As for the Gatorade Its disgusting ugh I just keep having little sips. I've just been reading this post from the 1st page and see this is your 2nd time round. You guys were such an awesome support network for each other ive just got to the bit where Jimmy jam had her baby. Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Wow you re a hero! That's way too many pages!! I remember jim jam she had her baby at 28weeks if I m not mistaken but then we kind of lost her..she was due with me! And yes it was a very very supportive group that's why I came back! 
I take 4-6 trofocard tablets per day but I m not sure how much they each have, I ll check on the box when I get home and let you know!! And I agree on the Gatorade, I have a sweet tooth but this thing can give me a sugar shock lol!!!


----------



## Laney26

Oh man had my urine tested for uti came back clear for that but high for sugar. I tried explaining I'd been drinking Gatorade (cringe) but now they want to do a diabetes test grrrrrr. How many weeks are u now xxx


----------



## chistiana

Yikes I m sorry, this sucks! I m 29w4/5d and did my GD test a week and a half ago...as I said never thought anyone could have a sugar shock...that glucose drink had my head spinning for a good 3 hours! The taste wasn't that bad but the aftermath was really disgusting! But high sugar levels in your blood doesn't necessarily mean GD and Vice versa. How far along are you?


----------



## Laney26

I'm 27+1 im not on strict bedrest as have a 6 and 7 yr old but stay flat as much as I can. Have had a few bleeding episodes they scared me more than anything. This is my 3rd stitch. I had my last internal scan at 26 wks it measured between 3.4 and 3.1 that was over a week ago now and I know how quickly things can change. Let's hope we make term u r almost 30wks that's fab xxx


----------



## chistiana

That's a great cl! Mine was about 2.5cm 4 weeks ago! Yikes you re a hero, trying to stay flat with 2 kids at home! I have a 3 and a 5 year old and i find it impossible to rest at all! I ve had a couple of bleeding episodes too and with 3 mcs so far I think I won't relax until I have this girl safe in my arms! Do you know what you re having? How come you ve had 3 stitches if you don't mind me asking (if you d rather not discuss it that's perfectly fine!!) ?


----------



## Laney26

No I don't mind talking about it all. My 1st pregnancy I had no symptoms of IC at all then at 25wks had bizarre discharge so got checked they said it was thrush but when they did a speculum I was 6cm dilated. I was put in trends berg position or whatever it's called and had my 1st stitch at 26 wks. By some miracle it held and my daughter was born at 38wks. 8 months later I find I am pregnant again (total shock) Dr put in a stitch at 16 weeks I was 1cm dilated by then had lots of scares plus looking after my daughter but we got to 38wks my cervix held at 2.9 with funnelling pretty much the whole pregnancy. Pretty much a yr ago I lost a baby at 6 weeks and fell pregnant with this one a few months later got my stitch at 14 wks diff Dr. this has been the scariest with bleeding and a lot more stitch pulling than I had with the others. We are having a little boy this time then my cervix is going into retirement I can't take rhis stress anymore. If u have any questions feel free to ask I really don't mind xxx


----------



## Laney26

Just realised this will be baby number 3 for u also. We must be crazy lol. xxx


----------



## chistiana

Lol yes we must, I get crazy looks all around especially since I ve list 3 and I was on strict bed rest the whole time with dd!so you have 2 girls n now a boy? Hopefully we ll be boy girl girl in a couple of months! N then we re off to retirement too! Are you planning for c section or vb?


----------



## Laney26

We will have one girl and 2 boys God willing. I think I'll be having a vaginal birth my 1st 2 were but both times I had episiotomies so I now have 2 scars from one hole to the other they have given me some problems so I don't fancy another but don't know if that's a reason to do a c sec. I only had gas and air the first 2 times this time I'm going epidural I can't go through that pain again. How about u xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ow God please don't describe the pain cause I might back out! My ds was a vb...don't know how much of the epidural got me cause I had it at 9am and at 9:05am my boy made his appearance. Don't know if it actually took effect or not! My dd was an emergency c section, I still had the stitch in and she was feet down so I had the spinal obviously but wasn't under full anesthesia. I hated hated hated it! The pain afterwards was excruciating! But it might be just me and not wanting a c section cause all my friends say they didn't hurt so much after. I m going for vbac this time round but I m not allowed an epidural in case the section gives way. Yikes....was it really that bad? I had an episiotomy with ds too, that did hurt days later!


----------



## Laney26

Oh sweetie sorry I didn't mean to scare u I don't have the pain of a c section to compare to and I only had gas and air so if u r struggling they can give u other stuff. I got a lot of pain after both my stitches so I probably am rubbish with pain. I am looking into hypno birthing at the minute as that is supposed to be very good xxx


----------



## chistiana

Lol don't worry, my c section was so bad, nothing can make me choose it again if I don't have to! We don't have any other alternative to pain relief here in Greece but ow well! I might as well go research this hypno birthing while am at it!


----------



## Laney26

Lol the grass is always greener isn't it. so u haven't done any bedrest this pregnancy I am jealous I'm really starting to struggle a bit. The sun is shining and the kids are out playing. My daughter had an upset tummy through the night think I'm just grouchy as ive had a bad nights sleep xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ow I m so sorry about your daughter..hope she's feeling better soon. How long have you been on bed rest? I did 5 weeks of bed rest between week 12 and week 17 because I was bleeding (membrane abruption) (w12-15) and because of the stitch (w16-17). I did have another little spotting episode around w20something because I contracted n the stitch irritated my cervix bug only stayed in bed for a couple of days. This pg is easier than the one with my dd (bed rest the whole time) but it's had its scary moments. Our NT scan measurements came back bad but dye to previous mcs doc didn't want to do the amnio..we did the verinata verify blood test but had to wait 2 weeks for the results. Anyway, meant to ask you...are you still experiencing contractions? Since yesterday I ve had quite a few and they re actually painful..yesterday at one oping they were 11 minutes apart but then they stopped. They are nog regular today but they don't feel very normal either. We have a doc appointment tomorrow morning, I m scared he's going to tell he I m dilated to the stitch or something


----------



## Laney26

That's the awful thing about IC isn't it it you have a week with no scary symptoms then bang out of the blue scary symptoms come back. My contractions disappeared ( touch wood) I started taking magnesium and got some magnesium oil which u spray on skin and it absorbs it stings but I really think that may have helped. I hope u r ok even if stitch Is struggling you are at a very good gestation but you want to get that little bit further if you can. My Dr said no bed rest but to me my cervix feels more fragile this time, I never had any bleeding with the 1 St 2 but this one I have. I am just too scared to tempt fate but it breaks my heart my missing out on stuff with my other 2. its brill you have your Dr appt tomorrow at least he may scan your cervix and put your mind at ease. I hope it goes well for you I'll cross my fingers and let me know how you get on. Oh by the way with this pregnancy before I even knew I was pregnant my cervix ached and I felt heavy I have been resting since about 8 weeks due to this aching and anxiety which looking back now was totally stupid I wish I'd lived a normal life before the stitch went in as I'm really struggling now xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey! Quick update..had my 30 week appointment today, bub is doing great n measuring right on, she's 1512 g but unfortunately once again she's turned feet down (I feel my babies are stupid or something...only my son turned head down!) my cervix is long n shut which is great as I thought it might have shortened with the contractions. However doc said he doesn't think we can make it to 38 weeks and would be very happy if we make it to 36-37 weeks. He also kind of dissapointed me as he said I need to be very observant cause even if she turns head down, if labor starts n I go in late just like I did with dd, he won't risk a vbac. Anyway, all i really want is for my lo to come out safe n sound but it'd be great if I could avoid the section too! Have an NST tomorrow at the hospital to measure contractions and decide when to do the steroid shots!


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana that's lovely news about cervix and growth so looks like the contractions haven't affected your cervix which is brill. At what gestation were your 2 other children born ? I'm the scheme of things 36 weeks is still a brill gestation of u make it there. Sorry baby hasn't turned that's kids for you trouble from the start lol. I suppose if u even slightly suspect labor u will have to go get checked just in case. Easier said with 2 other kids, do u live far from hospital xxx


----------



## chistiana

No, we re about a fifteen minute drive away but thing is with dd I never realized I was in full blown labor until my contractions were 2 minutes apart and she was trying like crazy to rip through the stitch (I have this weird theory that because the stitch wasn't letting my cervix dilate I couldn't feel the pain of the contractions so much) Ds was born at 38+4 (but with low birth weight-2340g) because of a thing in his umbilical cord and dd was born at 35+2. Thing that I can't wrap my head around is why would we keep the stitch in all the way to 38w when he knows I m not going to make it there or at least that the possibility is very slight?? Wouldn't it be better to take it out at 36-36.3 and take it from there so we re at least safe in that respect??? Also he made me feel really stupid today..I told him I hadn't realized I was in labor with dd and he said I was lying and I went in late only because it was my son's bday and i didn't want to miss the party....yup I m that stupid apparently!


----------



## Laney26

Sounds a bit crazy to me. Tjat scares me a bit coz they say if u r ripping through the stitch there will be tons of blood and pain but I've heard from a few women who did without any symptoms. I am with you why keep the stitch in till 38 wks with your past history just seems a bit silly. my Dr does this he decides something and that's it no discussion that's his decision full stop grrrrrrrr. I have my growth scan in the morning so am a little nervous. I live 5 mins from a hospital but the hosp where I had my stitch and all my appts is a good 30 mins xxx


----------



## chistiana

thats my doctor! If he makes up his mind on something there's no changing it for the world. And, ok dd didn't actually rip through but HE was the one that said had I arrived half an hour later we d both be dead. Anyway, not going to think about it anymore, I m just going to hope n pray we make it to 37 weeks and I can renegotiate! 
Yaaayyyy for your growth scan, doing be nervous everything will be great!! N ok, 30 minutes us not extremely close but it's not far either :) update tomorrow how it went, I ll be stalking for your news!


----------



## Laney26

Phew just got home. Scan went well, they got a funny reading off the blood supply from placenta but then re took it 3 times and all was fine. Would you they heck look at my stitch/cervix so I have no idea on what it is now. Dr said baby is right where he should be size wise so all in all its gone well. As my 28wks today celebration. We called into Pizza Hut for lunch that's my 1st meal out in 3 months. Having a lie down now as have to go to my local gp to have the whooping cough vaccination. I'm sure I have SPD my pelvis at the front just does not want to move xxx drs are so awkward sometimes I wish they wud just listen more Dr today said they may induce me when stitch removed at 37 wks no way is that happening they'll have to catch me 1st lol xxx


----------



## chistiana

Yaaayyyyyy that's great great news!! And I guess no news from the cervix is good news!! Lol, of course they ll have to catch you first...why would they want to induce you? Btw, does it hurt when the stitch us removed?


----------



## Laney26

Exactly no cervix news is good cervix news lol. Both of my stitches came out really easy to me the most uncomfortable bit was the speculum it was uncomfortable but that was all. I was that happy to have made it I didn't notice any pain lol xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ow thank God, I ve read all these horrible stitch removal stories the thought scares the c**p out of me! But I guess as you say, if I make it to stitch removal then who cares for any pain!


----------



## Laney26

I had such a burning aching sensation where I think cervix is it was agony I was starting to get scared but I relaxed and it stopped. Don't want to go to hosp as it will be a speculum etc so keeping a close eye. I have spd and wondering if it's linked to that rather than the stitch. Time will tell I guess. Honestly one dey off resting and I drop to bits lol


----------



## chistiana

Lol I m the same! These last few days with the kids off school have really made me crumble!! Could it be that your boy has turned head down making your bones part?? I m pretty sure it's nothing but do keep an eye out. Are you ruling out a uti? Last pg with the stitch I had 5 uti's...in the end my doc just gave up with giving me antibiotics and accepted defeat! He said the stitch might be causing my body to react as its a foreign body.


----------



## Laney26

Lol yes I am a Uti offender too ive had 3 so far I have my own test strips at home and drs sent away a sample on tues so I'm covered. It was so bizarre it was mega pain in my cervix area for about half an hour then it just stopped. No cramps no braxtons no bleeding but it has scared me. Surely my cervix can't have changed that much in that short time. I don't want to go get a speculum as they do set off my braxtons and make me bleed so I figure I'm just best staying put and taking it easy. What do you think? How many weeks are u now u must be getting so close xxx


----------



## chistiana

I think you should just stay put. I get all sorts of very very weird pains and aches down there..stabbing, burning, poking...every time I m convinced my cervix is shortening but every time we measure it my cervix seems to be even longer than before! It was 2.5 last month then 3.5 this month!! I m 31 weeks so I m basically counting down a max of 7 weeks! Are you about 29? I visited my friend who had her third about 10 days ago...I ve totally forgotten that phase..they re so freaking cute!


----------



## Laney26

Yeah I have done don't want to be poked and prodded by the hospital if I don't need it. I find all the times I have funny pains cervix seems ok then when no symptoms that's when it gets shorter as well. Things feel more settled now. You are totally on the home stretch now. I am 29 wks on tues God willing. I think I'll chill when I get to 32wks then live a normal life again. You have done so well without rest. My next Dr neighbours sister has a stitch and she is working in a busy restaurant carrying heavy plates etc I dont know how far along she is but I'd be terrified. I don't think she has a choice though bless her xxx


----------



## chistiana

I think once I hit the 32 weeks and do the steroid shots I ll feel a lil better too although I don't think I ll totally chill until she's in my arms! You re not far behind either! When are you due to take the stitch out??


----------



## Laney26

They will take it out around 37 wow. How about you? Xxx


----------



## chistiana

He had originally said he'd take it out at 38 weeks which I thought was quite late given I went into labor with the stitch in at 35w last time but then when I asked him again at my last appointment whether he still planned to take I out at 38w he laughed and said "you really think you re going to make it to 38w??" So I guess I m just going week by week! I m thinking if we make it to 37w and she does turn head down I might ask him to take it out then just to be safe!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies i was on this thread in 2012/2013 and im back again onto my 4th pregnancy but second with the stitch, i dont know how far pregnant i am at the minute but im going for a scan on thursday to find out :) then ill be getting booked in again for my cervical stitch :) cant wait until my stitch is in


----------



## chistiana

Hi twinkle. Congratulations on your new pregnancy! How come you don't know how far along you are?? It sounds like a good surprise!! Anyway, I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi Chistiana thankyou :) im not sure how far along I am as I got pregnant While taking BC and i had took two packets back to back then when I had my pill free break I didn't bleed, I didn't think I would be pregnant as I was taking bc so I waited another month to see if I would miss another bleed and when I missed the bleed I took a test which came out positive, it's a huge shock and I'm very happy about it, I'm just waiting for the scan now to see how far in am :)


----------



## chistiana

Wow that's sureal!! What a surprise indeed!! So you could be as far as 3 month??? That's awesome...skipping all the 1st trimester anxiety!! When's your scan?


----------



## Laney26

Hi Christiana when I was 36 weeks my 2nd stitch started pulling they weren't sure If it was starting to tear a little so they snipped it out there and then no problems. The last few days this stitch has been twinging loads it's scaring the crap out of me I just have no idea if something is going on or it's just the weight or position of the baby I'm hoping for a more settled day today. I'm gutted as was wanting to chill a bit after 28 weeks I shud have known there would be some thing to stop that happening I'm thinking of dropping my consultant an e mail to see what he wants me to do. He said don't come in unless u can't breathe with contractions or there's blood running down your legs. So now when I'm telling hubby about these pains where my stitch is hubby is well u can breathe and there's no blood running so u r fine. Arrrggghhhhhh. I have read of women and I know I had an experience where they ripped through the stitch with no blood at all or pain which scares me so much. 
Hi Twinkle I have read the whole thread and you Christiana and some of the other girls have kept me going at times. How are you feeling as I know you had some stressful times last time ( just like me) congratulations and good luck with your appointment let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## chistiana

Laney I m sorry but I don't agree with your doc (or hubby!)..I literally had about half an hour before everything would have ripped and I had no drop of blood and (ok stupid me) I wasn't really feeling the contractions other than a constant dull pain on one part of my belly. I m not saying this is what's happening to you but I think it's the docs job to investigate every pain even if we re being annoying and especially when it's not a breezy normal pregnancy. I d definitely drop him an e mail if I were you. See what happens if you lay on the sofa today, drink lots of water but do write that email. It's always better safe than sorry!

I had a pretty rough night too. I don't know what to think of it. My whole belly is sooooo soooo sore I can barely move a muscle without flinching. Hubby is saying the baby chanced to a transverse position which is likely as I can feel her along my belly BUT it's so painful it reminds me if that pain with dd and I really really don't want to have her now!! But just like you I feel funny calling the doc as at the NST I had no contractions, I feel he ll just brush it off.


----------



## Laney26

Oh Christiana I hope u r ok, Maybe it is worth getting checked and at least then we will know. If this was my 1st baby id have been at the hospital like a shot but it's the thought of getting childcare to get up there Etc etc. I have taken your advice and e mailed my Dr goodness knows what reply (if any) I will get. I hope u r ok you are at a fab gestation but as u say u don't want to have her now if u can help it xxx


----------



## Laney26

Oh well Dr e mailed me back and doesn't want to see me unless painful contractions &#128553;. I hope u r ok Christiana xxx


----------



## chistiana

Yes just give him a call when the baby is out lol!! Just joking! I guess he knows what he's talking about!!
Well I ended up going in for another NST as at one point I was in so much pain I just started crying on the floor. Turns out I was getting contractions quite often (like every 5 minutes) but they were very mild in intensity and duration so my doc put it down to bubs movements. I m still in some pain but I feel better knowing all is ok. Phew! Now can I please get to next Friday so I can get those steroid shots just in case! 

How is your pain btw? Is it as bad or are you feeling any better?


----------



## Laney26

Oh crikey. So did the contractions settle down on their own, that must have been pretty scary. How are you feeling now hopefully this is just a one off and you won't get any more of them.
Christiana if I get anymore weird symptoms i will go in anyway that's what they are there for even if I have to say things are a little worse than they are. I'm not taking any chances. Things have been a lot calmer today so that's why I didn't go in. I think I may have been a little constipated. 
I hope you have a peaceful night xxx


----------



## chistiana

You should follow your gut instinct, I totally agree! As for constipation..I hear you girl, I think it might have been part of my problem too! Darn progesterone! Contractions have settled now, let's keep all your n my fingers crossed we both settle down for as long as possible!


----------



## Laney26

Yes fingers toes and legs crossed things settle for us both. Here's to a quiet rest of pregnancy xxx


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana did u have a good night. How r u feeling this morning sweetie xxx


----------



## Laney26

Baby please please stop kicking my cervix it scares the heck out of me


----------



## chistiana

Hey girl! Night time was pretty much a nightmare...super contractions all night long, plus the kiddoes both came to our bed and I was squashed at the side, almost hanging off! Thankfully the contractions eased off in the morning and it's been quiet since then. How have you been? I have to lol at your comment, it really REALLY sucks when they kick down there, I keep feeling like her foot is gonna come sticking out from down under!!


----------



## Laney26

It's the worst feeling isn't it arghhhh. Oh no about the contractions, do u reckon they can give u anything to settle them down, I'm scared of anti contractions meds as I have a fast heart rate anyway and I know they affect ur heart. 
Totally get u with kids in the bed, my 6 yr old comes in every night without fail then often my daughter comes in I am always cooked in the middle. Have been looking at prices for private ultrasound scan to look at cervix I don't want an internal just sum 1 to tell me it isn't dilated or anything it's £99 don't think hubby will go for it. Have u had a chance to rest today hoping these are just strong bhs and nothing more. I'm thinking about you xxx


----------



## Laney26

I'm aiming for 37 wks guessing u r the same so that's 5 wks and 4 days to go for u. Not long xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ow I so glad I m not the only one whose kids climb into bed every night!!! And wow now that I saw that in numbers..yikes that's not far from now and i d be super happy with 37! 
Where about do you live?? I see a private doc every time (cause it's basically what most women do around here plus our public system sucks so much it's unbelievable). He see a me every 3-4 weeks for an u/s and charges me 20euros. 99$ sounds a lot! For what it's worth I really don't think your cervix is shortnening plus if it was you still have that stitch in there to keep your boy cooking for another 7 (is that how long you have for 37weeks??) weeks. I remember when I was here last time I would read about women cooking their babies for very very long while they had a tiny amount of cervix left. 
I used to take an anti contraction medication called toto par or something with dd but they've taken it off the market so doc says there s nothing he can give me now. I m also to stop the progesterone by this Friday which scares tha s**t out of me. But then on Friday I m doing the steroid shots so yaaaayyy for that! Have you ver had them???
Hope you re good my friend xo


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana I live in the north east of the UK. You are in Greece is that right (jealous). The NHS is great in an emergency but can be rubbish with other stuff have spoken with hubby a few times about getting private insurance for the kids I've gone private a few times but it is expensive. I agree with u about my cervix and everything felt so settled yesterday BUT I have had 3 episodes since Friday ( sorry tmi) but I have a wee on the toilet and when I stand up I get a trickle down my leg it's definitely not discharge I'm sure it's urine but I got it on some toilet paper and let it dry and there is no smell of urine grrrr. So I am goin in today at 12.30 to get it checked. Am annoyed with myself. When I had quite a big bleed at 24 wks they gave me the steroids then. If u get ur steroids and baby comes now ur little girl will do fab. Seen so many ladies on here contract for months and make it well over full term sure u r goin to make it xxxx


----------



## Laney26

Well I'm home. Ended up having the dreaded speculum so am a bit tender. All looks ok. They can't see any fluid leaking, cervix is shut about 2cm. So just goin to take it easy am sure will have some spotting from it in next dew days. Hope u r ok xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ai I m glad you re ok hun! I keep getting what you describe..I go to pee and 5 minutes later everything is dump (sorry tmi) down there...I m always sure I m leaking but every time the answer is the same..nope! And whenever I tried to smell (eek ki sorry again, the things we do :) ) it doesn't smell like anything, it's completely odorless. Anyway, 2cms sounds good so just keep resting whenever you can (not sure that's even possible lol) n drink up! Hope you don't spot this time, I know it's stressful even when you re expecting it! And..you re jealous of me??? Wanna swap?? I lived in the uk for 8 years and I love love love it there. I could easily live there for ever..stupid hubby couldn't adjust so we had to come back..booooooo!


----------



## Laney26

Oh wow where in the UK did you live. My best friend was the same they moved here her and the kids loved it but her hubby didn't so they have moved to New York now. I miss her tons. How's those contractions holding up xxx


----------



## chistiana

Well I studied in egham/surrey for 3 years, then a year in LOndon, then 1 in Brighton and then another 3 in London again. I really really consider it home, I connected more with the people there than I ve ever connected with people here. Where about are you?? 
My contractions have stopped completely but this lo is just doing somersaults...one minute she's head down and 5 minutes later she s sticking her feet in there!! How about you? How are those weird pains?


----------



## Laney26

We are in the north east a place called Durham. Wonderful news your pains have settled. Touch wood been much more settled here as well. Phew. My pelvis is playing up but I can deal with that. I had the dreaded speculum and have had pink discharge but knew I wud. She estimated my cervix to be a minimum of 2cm. Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Haha we live a parallel pg! Today my pelvis has been so sore I literally had to drag myself around the house! So happy everything is looking good our way too! 2cm is great I think! Generally I had read that after 28weeks you need to go into full blown labor for ic to be a problem as the baby is now so big it's not possible to just fall out! So yay for getting over that milestone!


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana. Hope ur having a good day I have had a totally boring one but I'm not complaining I'm really tired and looking forward to bed time lol. Really glad it's the weekend. Ooh yes the hips don't lie as they say, I'm ok driving short distances but did a longer drive To my hosp appt and I cud hardly walk for 2 days. R u doing anything nice for the weekend xxx


----------



## shanny

Twinkle 3 said:


> Hi ladies i was on this thread in 2012/2013 and im back again onto my 4th pregnancy but second with the stitch, i dont know how far pregnant i am at the minute but im going for a scan on thursday to find out :) then ill be getting booked in again for my cervical stitch :) cant wait until my stitch is in

Congratulations great news xxx


----------



## chistiana

Laney26 said:


> Hey Christiana. Hope ur having a good day I have had a totally boring one but I'm not complaining I'm really tired and looking forward to bed time lol. Really glad it's the weekend. Ooh yes the hips don't lie as they say, I'm ok driving short distances but did a longer drive To my hosp appt and I cud hardly walk for 2 days. R u doing anything nice for the weekend xxx

Boring is good my friend when it comes to our pgs!! We re planning of going with the kids to the centre of Athens to visit the Acropolis as they ve only been outside and then take a stroll down town and then Sunday we re going to the beach! It's a bummer I m not going to swim or climb all the way up to the Acropolis myself but it's going to be a nice get away! I ve been off work for a month and I m back to work on Monday so I m dreading it! Ow I got the first two steroid shots today...felt like someone shot my behind! Two more tomorrow! What have you planned?


----------



## Laney26

Oh wow the Acropolis is something I've always wanted to visit I bet it's amazing, u bet it's getting nice and wRm there too. Steroids hurt something rotten don't they they gave me them at 24 wks. We r on the desperate hunt for a car, sum 1 crashed into my hubby and wrote our car off so we r trying to find a new one and its trickier than we thought. Kids have a party on Sunday so that is us pretty much sorted. Got the kids school newsletter today and there are dates on it after my due date for the 1st time ever, I felt scared more than anything else lol


----------



## chistiana

Lol I know, the closer these dates come the more real it becomes! The acropolis is really amazing to visit and so it the acropolis museum, you should indeed visit sometime but then I wouldn't consider staying in Athens for more than a few days to explore down town..islands are much more beautiful if you ask me! And yes it's getting warmer at last!!!! It was cool today cause the train was really packed but I got people standing so I could sit! Finally my bump is working it's magic!! Do you have a big bump? This one is by far my biggest!! How's the car hunt? It ll be tricky now with 3 kids I guess..hubby's car is big enough but I really have no clue how they re going to fit in mine!! Ow btw, do you know how the steroid shots work? Are they good only for a certain period or do they develop the lungs for good? I mean ok I got them at 32 weeks so now they are developed for 34 weeks..when I m 34 weeks are they going to be 36weeks????? Sorry really confused with this!


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana so glad you have had a good time. I e never made it to Greece yet but have been to Cyprus a few time, my best friend at uni was from Cyprus we had a hoot. 
There seems to be conflicting views on steroids doesn't there, I was always told they r most effective 24-48 hrs once they r given and the effects last up to 7 -14 days. So your baby will be fine as by the time they wear off u r going to be at an amazing gestation. Woo hoo. 
I think my bump is about the same size as my others I lost a lot to f weight with stress before I fell pregnant so I don't know if that's related, had a growth scan also I got a severe womb infection a yr ago ( was very poorly) and its tilted my womb back and I think that's maybe why it doesn't seem as big. 
You are getting so close now, when u were doing bed rest when did u come off it? I not on strict I have to tKe kids to and from school. I also need to start building up some muscle again. Xxx
Congratulations Shanny, will this be your 5th stitch xxx


----------



## chistiana

I went on strict bed rest at 13w and never came off it until I went into labor. Thing is I was on strict bed rest but It was my son's 2nd bday and I decided to go get him a present..I almost gave birth at the shop!! Sorry to hear you were so poorly but I least it's all in the past. It sounds scary though! How have you been?


----------



## Laney26

I'm good now Thanks my biggest fear was I couldn't get pregnant again and thank god that happened so no harm done. Have u started getting still stuff ready for baby yet. I wrote a list yesterday I'm just nervous to jinx myself. Crikey that was close with your last birth wasn't it xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hahaha sure was!! That's why his plan of taking out the stitch at 38 weeks scares me to death! I haven't started organizing anything yet cause I m too scared of jinxing myself too! Last time we hadn't prepared anything and hubby was trying to assemble the crib the day we were to go back! As for clothes...you don't want to see what she looked like when she was coming out of the hospital! Do you plan to co sleep, bf or what? I want to put her crib right next to my bed with one side open to the bed bu not sure if it's a good idea with the kids crawling into bed every night! But I seriously can't face getting up for feeding a every 2 hours!


----------



## Laney26

Lol we r the same again I am going to get one of the cribs where the side is open and attaches to the bed, I had the same worries with the kids but figure I will sleep on the edge of the bed and kids will be told they have to sleep in the middle. I really want to bf I love it my daughter took to it really well my son fed till 4 months then we had to go formula as he just went off it xxx I have one leaky boon at the minute lol xxx


----------



## chistiana

Lol I have two! Hopefully that's a good sign in terms of supply!


----------



## Laney26

Haha I hope my other one catches up lol I'll be lop sided


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana how's it goin. 30 wks today for me woo hoo. 7 weeks till stitch removal still feels forever away just hope I can make it there. I hope u r doin well. Have u had your steroids yet xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey girl! It sounds insane to say "7 weeks" and hopefully I m only "5 weeks" but YES it still feels like a long time to go! I had the shots so at least we re covered until week 34! Ok I needed to ask you a tmi question..you know how I said my bbs are leaking..well last two nights they are extremely painful, sort of engorged, milk was spraying out in the shower (sorry tmi)...I m afraid of two things...couldn't that cause problems with supply and clogged milk ducts later on or mastitis? And b could it possibly mean this baby is coming earlier than I thought??? 
How are you my friend??


----------



## Laney26

I think it's quite normal I wouldn't worry too much maybe the steroids have given it an extra boost.nwith my 1st when I was in hosp at 25 wks with my emergency stitch my boobs would spray when I heard a baby crying it never came to anything. My other boob has started now I must get some pads as I only have 2 bras that fit and I can't wash them quick enough lol. Been a bit achy today I'm having those aches where I don't know if it's baby moving or Braxton hicks. Roll on 37 wks xxx have they given u a date for tour stitch out xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ow thank God, thanks for that, I thought my bbs went mental!!! Can you tell how your boy is lying maybe to determine if it's positioning or bh?? I was told initially at 38 weeks which is about the 27-28th of May but then he said let's wait and see how it goes cause he doubts we ll make it there...so I really don't know! On the one had I d love to get to 38weeks and finally have a normal sized baby plus giving her the time to turn (she's transverse the last few days and it's killing me) but then when I think of another 5 and a bit weeks of this soreness I m not so sure anymore!!!


----------



## Laney26

Bless your heart, I think my boy is lying sideways across my tummy most of the time, I like him there as he doesn't kick the stitch but I'm sure he flips and that's what hurts. I haven't been going to my midwife as I'm at the hospital every 2 weeks and she has just phoned me and told me off &#128563;. My bump isn't too sore but my hips in bed on a night are agony when I move you can hear the bones grinding ugh. Hope those boobs settle down. With my son I had to wait for milk to come in so hopefully it will be there waiting this time lol. Oh to have a bath lol xxx


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana, hope u r ok sweetie xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey hun! How are you? I m good, bub is still in a very weird position so I m trying everything I can to turn her! Just now I was hanging half on half off the sofa,head down all red like a lobster and bum in the air! Charming I know!! BUT good thing is bbs suddenly went back to being completely normal! I figured it might have been the steroids n stopping the progesterone that got them crazy! (Did I mention this again??? My pg brain us playing tricks again!) I have a doc appointment on Monday so hoping he'll give me a rough idea how it's going although I seriously doubt it! how's your little one in there doing???


----------



## Laney26

Lol good morning so glad the boobs have settled lol I have given up on bras even the loosest one just too uncomfortable. Lol I wonder what your little monkey is doing In there lol it's awful when it's feels like they're in the wrong spot. Mine has always been in the same position but yesterday my bump felt smaller and today it feels as though he has come out of my pelvis and is kind of living at the front of the bump if that makes sense. I have an anterior placenta and have never felt that much movement this morning it feels like he is having a party lol. I hope the hanging upside down has helped lol I've done that a couple of times to stop cervix kicks and it's harder than it looks lol xxx


----------



## chistiana

It sure is! I couldn't stay in that position for more than a few minutes! Then I lay in bed with 3 pillows under my bum and that felt like a big fat elephant was sitting on my lungs!!! I m telling you really graceful!! It's so much fun when the have a party in there as long as it's not painful!! Do you ever feel hiccups?? They say you can understand where the baby is by where you feel the hiccups!


----------



## Laney26

Lol yes had a couple of hiccups. My daughter used to get them all the time a few weeks before she was born. Haha I used to do the same with pillows under bum then couldn't breathe. I think I've had some ligament pain today like stabbing pains on the underside of my bump at least they're no where near the stitch. We r going to a friends house tomorrow they said I can lie on their sofa and have a catch up I feel a bit embarrassed but I'm thinking they wouldn't offer if they minded. Are u doing anything nice this weekend xxx


----------



## chistiana

Why not? If they re good friends of course they won't mind! It sounds good...friends, a sofa, you lo only be missing the cocktails!!! I too get round ligament pain but only very recently and when I get in n out of the car very fast! At least we know these are normal for a change! I ve been getting the 'lightning crotch' today which scares me but then I ve read you get it when the baby tries to get the head down there so I holding onto hope she s trying to turn the right way! We don't have anything exciting planned for tomorrow and then Sunday dh is going away for a mountain race so I m just thinking of grabbing some coffee/juice with the kids and going to a plant exhibition nearby. I know extremely exciting!!!! Btw I know you ve said this before but how old are your babies again?


----------



## ems1981

Hi everyone, 

I've just finished this thread after starting from the beginning. I lost our twin girls 2 weeks ago (not sure if it was PTL or problems with my cervix etc 

Here's a bit of history about me:
I'm 33 found out in December I was pregnant with identical twins. Had a few issues with a SCH but that resolved around week 12. Had my anatomy scan at 18w2d and all looked great with my cervix measuring 3.5cm. I few days after that I started getting pressure very low down and just put it down to one of the babies being low. Anyway one week after the ultrasound where my cervix was 3.5cm I started getting mild cramps and as they got worse and had regular intervals we made our way to A&E. Once there they did an internal and found that my cervix had dilated and the membranes were bulging. We were told that there was nothing they could do and that we'd have to deliver the babies knowing they would never survive. The hardest thing I've ever had to do..

How can my cervix go from 3.5 to fully dilated without me knowing? How do you know if it is a problem with my cervix or just PTL? Is there a way of telling the difference?


----------



## chistiana

Ems I am so so sorry about your losses. I can't even begin to imagine the shock after the all clear. May your girlies RIP. I m not sure I totally understand the question but they kind of go hand in hand. For whatever reason you went into PTL (could it have been an infection??) and your cervix shortened and dilated. OR you had an incompetent cervix which allowed your babies to drop really low and eventually caused the contractions. I m not sure I m making any sense so I m sorry. It does sound strange that it changed so drastically in such a short time, did something happen in between?


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana coffee juice and garden centre is right up my street. The 1st day after I got my 1st stitch out I got my mum to take me to a garden centre we were sat outside in the cafe and it started raining everyone else went inside and I just stayed out in the rain I was so happy to be free outside I didn't care. Bet they all thought I was mental haha. I am 31 and neve is 7 and josh is 6 so we have quite an age gap with this new arrival. Xxx
Hi Ems, I too read this thread from the very beginning and its brought me much comfort. I'm so sorry for your tragic loss. Unfortunately what u had is typical of IC. The cervix for some reason is not strong enough to hold the babies weight so silently dilated. Christiana explained it really well. With my 1st baby I got to 6cm dilated and didn't have a clue. Some ladies get bleeding pain and pressure some don't. When the cervix gets to a certain point contractions can start but they didn't with me. I'm so sorry for your loss sweetie xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ow you re a spring chicken compared! I ll be 35 in August!! How are your kids with re thought of a new brother? How have they taken it? Are they really expecting it??
Dd is constantly talking about it but I m pretty sure she won't like it when her sis is here! Not sure about ds either although he s been through it once and we ve tried convincing him he ll be the gang leader!!


----------



## Laney26

Grrr just typed a reply and posted it and it deleted it for no reason&#128545;.
Neve wanted a girl and josh wanted a brother so we can't please everyone lol.
Those little shooting pains continued just a few but I tested my urine and it came up positive for Infection I felt totally fine not even burning or anything just these little stabbing pains. Am now on antibiotics and they r making me feel like poo. Ugh hope u r having a better day than me.


----------



## chistiana

Uuuurrrggggg I m so sorry, it sucks. It's a good thing you got it though, you know how sneaky these infections can become. I think I told you before but with dd (1st stitch) I took antibiotics for a uti 5 times! I hate them! Going in for a general blood n urine test tomorrow morning too! Anyway, hope you feel better soon. Ow n same here...nik wanted a boy, nat a girl...what can I do!!!


----------



## Laney26

Haha it's really lucky I caught it, I felt fine in every way and since the anti bs those pains have stopped so that is what they were. Normally when I get a UTI my back is agony and I feel shaky but none of that. 
Haha I think hubby wanted a girl as well as we are definitely having no more but we r just grateful if we get a healthy baby. 
Good luck for tomorrow hope it all comes back clear xxx


----------



## tcinks

ems1981 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just finished this thread after starting from the beginning. I lost our twin girls 2 weeks ago (not sure if it was PTL or problems with my cervix etc
> 
> Here's a bit of history about me:
> I'm 33 found out in December I was pregnant with identical twins. Had a few issues with a SCH but that resolved around week 12. Had my anatomy scan at 18w2d and all looked great with my cervix measuring 3.5cm. I few days after that I started getting pressure very low down and just put it down to one of the babies being low. Anyway one week after the ultrasound where my cervix was 3.5cm I started getting mild cramps and as they got worse and had regular intervals we made our way to A&E. Once there they did an internal and found that my cervix had dilated and the membranes were bulging. We were told that there was nothing they could do and that we'd have to deliver the babies knowing they would never survive. The hardest thing I've ever had to do..
> 
> How can my cervix go from 3.5 to fully dilated without me knowing? How do you know if it is a problem with my cervix or just PTL? Is there a way of telling the difference?

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. 
Ems, so sorry for your loss:hugs: My story was similar to yours except I was 13 weeks with my little boy. I'd had my 12 weeks scan everything looked great, but a few days later I started getting this pelvic pressure, which every woman around me assured me was normal so I didn't think much about it. That pressure eventually turned into cramping with some bleeding so I went to see my midwife and she put me on bedrest.
I went to get an ultrasound sound the next day and they saw my cervix was very dilated. Rushed to the hospital in hopes we could get a cerclage but it was too late :(

That was in October, now I'm pregnant again in week 12 and getting so nervous. I'm having that same pressure sensation so I called my high risk doctor. Still waiting to hear back. Just taking it really easy today , laying down on the couch. The doctors said it was very unlikely it was IC because I was only 13 weeks and that usually happens around 16 weeks or later. But I don't know. :shrug:


----------



## chistiana

Tcinks I m so sorry for your loss, my 1st mmc was at week 12 and I know how that hurt. They do say that it happens later on due to the weight of the baby but I wouldn't rule out anything. Are they planning on a stitch this time? I mean, ok, there's a chance it wasn't ic but based on the fact preventative cerclage are much more effective I d think this would be a good idea. As for the pressure, it could be normal as so many others told you last time but then again having had that experience I d definitely go in and have it checked even just for your peace of mind! Anyway, I hope you stick around and I wish you a happy n healthy 9 months.

Weeeelll laney (and of course anyone else reading!) I had my docs appointment today! Bub is 2kg and head down! Woooooohoooooooo! Cervix is long n shut, doppler was great and so was placenta and amniotic fluid! I couldn't be more thankful! 
How are you hun??? How are those antibiotics treating you? :)


----------



## tcinks

Thanks christiana. I was reading back through this thread and saw that in one of your pregnancies you were put on bed rest as early as 13 weeks? Could you tell me why that was?

Glad your appointment went well. :)


----------



## chistiana

Well I started bleeding very VERY heavily at 13 weeks (proper full flow period type with clots). It didn't have anything to do with my cervix...I had a septate uterus that was shedding on one side. The bleeding died off at 17 weeks when I had the stitch put in (preventative due to 2 mcs with d&cs by that time, 1 vb and 1 unsuccessful uterine septum resection) but as soon as the procedure was finished my daughter was pushing like crazy on the cervix trying to come out. My doc later told me he was almost 100% sure we d lose her because she had literally managed to dilate the cervix all the way to the stitch. So I was put on very strict bed rest with bum in the air as much as possible. The cervix closed up but I kept having contractions all the way to 35 weeks so they never got me off bed rest. After 30 weeks I could get up to go to the sofa but that was about as much as I could do. At 35 weeks I took it on me to get up and go buy my son a birthday present as it was his 2nd bday and dd came to this world less than 2 hours later!


----------



## Laney26

Woooooooo hooooooooo go Christiana


----------



## Laney26

Ok sent that too early lol that's fantastic news so she's getting ready to escape. You are so on the home run now, I can't wait to be where u are just those couple of more weeks. 
Have been on my feet so much more than usual just things keep


----------



## Laney26

Argh what is wrong with my phone it keeps sending my posts before I've finished lol
I keep needing to be up on my feet to be honest I feel better for it but don't want to have rested all these weeks to muck it up now. I have a growth scan a week today feels ages away. 
Are u starting to get baby things ready now Christiana?
Hi tcinks I'm so sorry for what you've been through. That is early for an IC loss but isn't impossible on my 3rd pregnancy I felt pressure from very early I got checked and it was ok but it was such an awful feeling I had that feeling from about 4 weeks God knows what it was. Sounds like a stitch will be an option xxx


----------



## chistiana

Laney, I too feel so much better when I m on my feet! I mean I do get tired easily but it feels good not to be laying in bed or the sofa! But ok, don't overdo it girl, I think that by now you know of know when you re pushing a little bit over the top so when you have one of those days then make the next one a rest day! That's what I do and I feel like I m balancing! 
Yaaayyyy for the growth scan, they re so exciting!! A week is nothing! And then another week and you ll be so on the home run too! I feel like I m on the home run tbh, i m thinking the max is 5 weeks but kind of doubt it ll be this long. one moment I m thinking "36-37 will be awesome" but then the next I m like "why not 38, this is definitely the last one so enjoy"! I m kind of huge by now, I feel I m walking like a penguin! And no, I haven't started on anything, I m so afraid of Jinxing it, I think I will only get wash n iron a couple of onesies and then once she's safe here I lol make hubby get everything else ready! Here in Greece we have to stay in the hospital for 4 days (no option) so he'll have time!!!!how about you? When are you starting?


----------



## Cristiane

Hi Everyone

I'm pregnant with MCDA twins at 24w+5d. It has been a long journey so far with cervix shortening at 17 weeks and Cerclage put in at 19 weeks after cervix reaching 1.5cm. As I lost an unborn 19 weeks baby last year, I'm constant on panic mode. Praying everyday for my babies to reach 32 weeks. 

My doctor didn't want to put me on a restrict bed rest, but I'm on a partial bed rest as I spend majority of my day in bed. I feel very heavy and don't want to put too much pressure on my cervix.

Unfortunately I'm surferring with bad constipation. Last week I ended up at ER with severe constipation which affected my bladder. I'm drinking over 2 litres of water everyday, drinking prune juice and Metamucil and have started taking Kolox (softener) in the last 2 days. It still been hard and pebbly. It's been a nightmare since I don't want to strain because of the Cerclage, but sometimes it's impossible no to cause its right there and my body pushes it itself making me strain. I'm so concerned that this might affect my Cerclage.

Does anyone have a good advice on constipation? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Laney26

Hey guys. Was at the Dr again yesterday after my course of anti biotics there still seems to be some infection. Hospital lost the sample that was sent last Saturday so had to start over again. They measured my bump and apparently it's 2cm smaller than it shud be its put me on a real downer so I'm just hoping baby is ok. Got a growth scan on Tuesday so that can't come quick enough now. Have to rush as have an appt with community midwife will catch up with everyone when I get back xxx


----------



## chistiana

Cristiane firstly I am very sorry for your loss. It's always tragic but I guess it must be even more painful at such gestation. Secondly and most importantly congratulations on your new pregnant and how awesome it's twins!! Now re the constipation...I had terrible constipation with my previous pg. I spoke to the mw and told re that I didn't want to strain too much as I was afraid for the cerclage. She reassured me that if the cerclage can hold the weight of my baby straining won't affect it. Now I know this is not very helpful as you re still going to worry, same as I do now with this pg! My only other advice is linseed. I cannot taste it without gagging BUT supposedly it's extremely good and works very very well for constipation. It's natural, you can eat it plain or in yogurt or in your cereal, salad ect and a good friend also pg who ate 3 table spoons a day told me it cured her constipation completely. Again, I myself don't use it but maybe you d like to give it a go! 

Laney, uuurrrggggg the worry never ends girl does it?? I m so sorry, I know this is the last thing you needed. However I really don't understand what it means and how they use such measures....2cm smaller...smaller from what?? My bump with ds was at 38+4 the same or probably even smaller than my bump is now at 33weeks and I can assure you he was perfectly healthy! And my dd was born at 35+2 2kgs while this little bub is 2kg already at 33 weeks. So I don't really think measuring 2 cm smaller makes such a huge difference. Then again I m no expert. Have his movements been normal lately? Anyway, I really hope (and I want to believe) that it's nothing. Tuesday will be here before you know it. Lots of hugs


----------



## Laney26

Hey cristiane really sorry for your loss but congrats on your twins. Constipation has been a problem for me also this time. I have to take lactolose 3 x a day and fibro gel on morning or night and that has helped. I heard the same as Christiana that it won't affect stitch but I did have a small bleed once after a bad case of constipation so it makes me wonder. 
Hey Christiana back from my usual midwife she says bump is measuring normal and fits fine on their charts so I feel much better got the growth scan on Tuesday so I'm not going to worry till then. 
Having a chilled day On my sofa today think it's just what I need. Christiana you are almost there now wooohooooo how r u feeling. Did those contractions u were getting just disappear xxx


----------



## chistiana

Yaaayyy so happy for you hun, really...smaller bump....the t shirt that covered my belly perfectly on the day I gave birth to ds is half way up my tummy right now!!!! 
Glad you re feeling more relaxed!
Yes, the contractions just completely disappeared! As a matter of fact, ever since that l&d visit I haven't even experienced any bh! It's really weird but I won't complain! I m maybe putting it down to her changing her position but who knows! 34 weeks tomorrow! I can't believe I actually had dd a week and 2 days from tomorrow! Hopefully I have a good 2-3 weeks ahead! Are you on 32 now?


----------



## Laney26

Omg 34 weeks that's so awesome, I'll be 32 Tuesday. Haha that bump sounds rather big any guesses on how much she's going to weigh? That's brill about the contractions I bet it makes u feel a lot more chilled but it wouldn't matter now anyway u r so close. I bet your other kids r so excited now. 
Another lazy day hopefully for me kids to school then another day of rest xxx


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana can I ask your advice. Today it feels like baby has 'dropped' he has never really rested on my cervix and I have never really felt pressure but today it feels like there is weight on my bum. No change in discharge of pain in stitch and I can't feel him moving on the stitch. Have u ever had anything like this xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey girl. I wouldn't worry. I have days when bub is really high up and then days when she's sooooo low I feel she might drop out any minute. Also, I think ever since she turned head down, I ve been having weird moments with what you mentioned..weight in my bum!!! I think unless you actually feel pain then you should be fine! When is your next scan? If you feel this is going to worry you then I d still go in for your peace of mind. Ow and I just remembered...my friend you is only 2 days behind me went in about a week ago (so a week after what you are now) and her girl is already engaged which makes her feel very heavy down there.


----------



## Laney26

Aww thanks so much for the reply. Baby is head down definitely when the mid wife felt. It doesn't feel as bad this morning. I have a full scan on Tuesday and see my consultant so am just going to take it easy till then. im pretty sure baby can't just drop out now there wud have to be contractions and I've had none not even braxtons. Can't wait till I'm 34wks like u. Everytime I start to chill out something happens. Is it a bank hol over in Greece. Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Yes!!! Is it also in the uk??? And no, baby can definitely NOT drop out unless you re in full blown labor!! Glad the weight has kind of lifted but just know it's normal especially towards the end! Lol 2 weeks ago you couldn't wait to be 32 weeks and here you are...you ll be 34 before you know it!!! Can't wait to hear how your Tuesday appointment goes!


----------



## Laney26

Yes it is here too. The weather is going to be Poo though. I've bought a new sun chair to lie on outside and it's rained ever since lol. Are you going to do anything nice. 
Thanks so much for the reassurance I'm so sure you are right. Have had to send hubby out this morning for some Breast pads as this morning my boobs started dripping with milk lol. 
I am just so ready to have this scan I hope I'll feel a lot better afterwards, I'm pretty sure the last 2 pregnancies around this time I ended going into hosp thinking the baby was on its way and it never was. It's so much hassle getting childcare to go to hosp i save it for emergencies lol xxx


----------



## chistiana

It was my nephew's christening so we had that and then just went to the park! Thankfully it's been getting progressively warmer here at last! 
I m sure the appointment will go perfectly fine! Don't you have any family around to keep the kiddies? Btw yesterday was one of those days for me! My bump was so sore I thought I was going into labor but refused to even think of going into l&d...i m afraid with the amount of times I ve gone in they ll think I m completely nut and just brush me off!


----------



## Laney26

Oh wow a christening how lovely. What temp Is it now where you are? 
Yes I do have family around to help I'm very lucky. The amount of times I called my poorly after midnight to come sit with my daughter while I got checked last time was insane, poor mam. I'm trying to be a bit better this time but we shall see. Sore bump days are weird aren't they why do they happen, do u think its the way baby is lying? I've been doing s lot of rest yesterday and today and my hips are killing I have spd, goin to take some paracetamol before bed to take the edge off. Hope your bump is less sore there won't be much room left inside there now xxx


----------



## chistiana

What is spd??? In a way I feel that this being our last I ll miss being pg but I definitely won't miss all these pains n aches!!! Belly is back to normal but bub has been moving a little less..which really freaks me out. She's moving just not that much. I m hoping it's just lack of space n nothing else but I ve been checking on her with the Doppler at least twice a day! And yes I do think our soreness might be from the way they re laying! Btw have you decided on a name yet?? Me n hubby don't agree on anything!! It's a nice 26 degrees and bound to go up to 32 in the week! Aaahhhh at last!


----------



## Laney26

Oh wow 26 degrees wow, it's raining and windy and cold here. Spd is when public bone separates symphysis public disorder it hurts but is harmless to baby. As for names we have Thomas Adam as front runner although we also like Noah. I am goin to ask at scan on tues if they will confirm its a boy as I have so many friends who've had the opposite sex Pop out lol. It's awful when u and hubby can't agree on stuff like that me and hubby have very different tastes I think girls names are a lot more exciting if we had a girl she was goin to be Elizabeth. Xxx glad your bump has settled mine seems to have an off day then an ok day lol we had 3 babies due in our street. 1st was born last week 2nd is mid May and then I'm
Last. This is defo my last preg also hubby is going for the snip I am pretty sad about it but do think
It's the right decision as much as I'd like another I don't think it's right to put my body or the rest of the family through this again xxx


----------



## Laney26

I think it's normal for the babies movements to get smaller due to the lack of room and the Doppler is such a comfort isn't it. If u r worried though go in get checked its not worth risking it at this stage. My other 2 babies used to react when ever I ate something this one needs a cold drink to wake him up he doesn't react to food lol xxx


----------



## chistiana

Lol mine is kind of weird with food! I thought eating sweet things or drinking cold drinks did the trick for all babies but as soon as I eat sweets she goes completely silent! I was quite worried today cause she really wasn't moving but I can still easily get her on the doppler. Thankfully I ve just had a yogurt and she's moving a little more! I love Elizabeth but it's one of our best friends' daughters' name. I m actually just trying to convince hubby about Izabela which is basically Spanish for Elizabeth! I like both Noah and Thomas Adam! What are your other two named?
How many times have they told you it's a boy??? I ve had many friends surprised too! The DNA test for down confirmed our! 
I agree with not having a 4th! I too would love a forth one but yes, I think my body has actually taken quite enough of a beating and like you say both hubby n the kids have had quite a difficult time with my bed rest, worrying, bleeding blah blah blah so it wouldn't be fair. And at the end of the day we lol be so blessed to have 3 kiddoes!
On a different note....eeekkkkkkk it's almost Tuesday :)


----------



## Laney26

Oh Christiana I think Izabela is just beautiful. Such a pretty name my cousin has just had a baby and csed her Isabella after our great grandma. My 2 are called neve and Joshua, what are your 2 called. 
You made me smile it's nice to have someone who knows how I feel ( I wud never wish IC on anyone ) but it's sad that we won't won't have another coz of IC but we are so so so lucky to have at least one healthy child some ladies with IC have none xxx


----------



## Laney26

That's brill u r getting her on Doppler I seem to remember checking both mine a lot on the Doppler towards the end. X


----------



## chistiana

Yes we are :) 
Ds is nikolas after my dad and dd is Natalia just because! Let's see if I can get my way with this one lol!


----------



## Laney26

2 gorgeous names. I think izabel is just gorgeous xxx


----------



## Laney26

Hey I had my scan today no idea what cervix is doing couldn't see it on abdominal scan and I didn't want internal or speculum. We are defo having a boy lol no mistaking it lol. Baby measuring just where he shud be estimated at 4.1lb. Feeling quite relieved xxx I go back in 4 weeks (God willing I'll still be pregnant at 36 wks) then I will get stitch removal date xxx hope all is well with everyone. How r u doin Christiana xxx


----------



## chistiana

That's great news laney!! So so happy for you! I m guessing if anything was really wrong with your cervix it would have shown!!! And yaaaaayyy for 32 weeks!! 
I m kind of on edge today. Firstly I think she turned upside down again but most importantly she has barely moved today. I mean I do feel a kick here and there but it's so reduced its really freaking me out. Even when I poke her she doesn't respond. But then I don't want to be the drama queen who calls in every other day. I ll be seeing my doc for a cervical check and test on Thursday so I m trying to hold off till then :(


----------



## Laney26

Hey sweetie keep checking her with the Doppler but if u r worried please go in and get her checked, the Drs don't mind and it will put you at ease xxx


----------



## klabro

So I had my 20 week anatomy scan today with fraternal twins. Babies look great, my cervix, not so great. I am completely thinned out, not open but thinned. The high risk doctor essentially told me to go home for a week and come back next week and they'll be able to tell me which way they think its going to go. I'm only 20 weeks right now. I'm in the states and they don't offer cerclage or pessary for twins where I am. Any experiences or opinions on this? I'm in a complete state of shock and just don't really know how to respond right now.


----------



## chistiana

Laney thanks sweety, she picked up her kicking last night and this morning and got quiet again about an hour ago. I m guessing she has her times! And unfortunately I m pretty sure (but secretly really really hope I m wrong) she turned head up again :( I have a big round bump right where my stomach should be and have the worst heartburn. Booooooooooooooooooo so much for thinking she might stay head down :(

Kiabro..I m so sorry for the stress you re going through. If you re completely thinned out what does your doctor expect the bed rest to help with? it might make sense in that if you stay on bed rest your cervix won't shorten. Did he tell you what his next move/options might be? Why are they not offering a cerclage? Could you get another opinion? The 'good' thing is you only have 4 weeks to reach viability so your babies have a good chance. I m so sorry, I know I m not offering much help or insight here.


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana, see you don't have to worry about your stitch anymore so she is giving you something else to worry about. Mummy isn't allowed any peace lol. The main thing is she's ok and that's fantastic. Ooh if she's gone head up again noooooo little lady get that head back down. My boy is head down I think he has sharp something as he keeps stabbing me with something that hurts lol xxx
Hey Klabro oh sweetie I bet u r in shock. Did they say what little bit of length u have left. I had my 1st stitch at 25 weeks at 6cm dilated ( just a singleton) and we made it to 38 weeks. Drs seem to be more reluctant to stitch with twins but if u read the history of this post there have been twin ladies who had a stitch with great success. They can't just leave u surely. Did they at least give u progesterone xxx


----------



## klabro

Hey ladies thanks for the replies. They literally sent me home, no bed rest, no progesterone...nothing. Said that bed rest isn't proven to do anything, won't do cerclage with twins because it's not proven. The only option I was given was to go online and order myself a Pessary from over seas (I'm im the U.S. And it's not FDA approved) and they would place the Pessary for me if I got it in time. They didn't give me the "what's left" measurement of my cervix. Basically said, we can tell you more of how this is going to move forward in a week when we see if you are holding out or have progressed. That was a high risk OB doctor too...I'm going to call my regular OB today and see if she offers anything else or any further information. Until then I lay here, feeling like a ticking time bomb. I have my stomach I'm knots, just trying to keep myself calm if I can.


----------



## Laney26

I'm so sorry it seems a very cruel thing to do. What I had done was also something Drs will not do I was very lucky in that a Dr took it on himself to take a chance. Bed rest isn't proven however how can it not help in situations like these. Please sweetie give your other Dr a call if they refuse to do anything they shud at least admit u to hospital so if u start contracting they can give u stuff to stop. There has to be more that can be done in this situation surely xxx


----------



## chistiana

KLabor I agree with laney...at least if you keep your feet up the babies won't put any pressure on your cervix. Surely this is better than doing nothing. I also agree with maybe demanding to be admitted just in case...at least that way should anything happen you can hold till viability. 

Laney, lol sure, if I can't worry about my stitch I can worry about anything else! She's definitely changed positions! I put some music down low tonight in the hope that she ll try to move back down but the only thing I got were some really angry and painful jabs on my side! had to laugh with your boys sharp something....maybe an elbow or a knee?? Happy (n jealous) to hear he's head down...see now that's a clever baby!


----------



## klabro

Well ladies I have a little bit more news for now. Still won't admit to the hospital this early. However, my OB called me today and they have a Pessary so I don't have to wait for mine to come from overseas. Sounds like they'll let me get it tomorrow and I'm going to call about getting it placed earlier than my appointment on Tuesday and hoping they will do that for me. Also found out that depending on how the Pessary holds up they will admit me to the hospital at 23 weeks for a minimum of 2-3 weeks depending on how I'm doing. I know it's not 100% but at least I know something now.


----------



## Laney26

lol good morning Christiana so you 2 don't share the same taste in Music then lol. She's going to be a feiSty one isn't she. Yup boy is head down although I think he must turn his bum and legs to different sides as where they told me his bum is is where I get All my kicks lol. My goodness Christiana when is stitch removal date for u it must be so close now. &#128516;


Klabor how are things today? Have u got anymore details on this pessary. I do seem to remember hearing of a different pessary to progesterone once a while ago but my brain is a little rusty. Keep those legs up as the Drs always say to me everyday counts xxx have u read on this post the twin success stories here? It may be worth it if u r feeling a bit bored xxx


----------



## chistiana

Laney yup, feisty one alrighty!! I saw the doc today for a cervical check or actually a stitch check. He confirmed she turned sideways again. Uuurrrggg.... Stitch is holding just fine! When I asked him what's the plan he said if labor doesn't start earlier he ll remove the stitch at 38 weeks which is roughly around the 28th of May and we ll see about the vbac or c section at that point depending on her position. I was kind of expecting him to say earlier than that but I guess it's good if she stays in until 38 weeks! I m just too impatient! How are you today hun?

Klabor that's definitely an improved plan so yaaayy for that! Is a pessary like progesterone?? Sorry that s a daft question but I really don't know! Also being admitted sounds like a good plan, that way you can be closely monitored! I think things are looking up for your babies!


----------



## Laney26

Christiana woooo hooooooo that is goin to fly over isn't it. You wud think they'd remove it at 37 wks with your history wouldn't u. My last Dr wanted to remove mine at 38 but at 37 I cud feel the stitch pulling so they took it out. I didn't have the baby for another few days. I'm starting to think about what size baby grows to buy its all very confusing and a little scary I just daren't press the order button and jinx myself I bet your the same. Now little girl get that head down or mammy will not be impressed lol xxx
Llabor how r u doing xxx


----------



## klabro

A Pessary is just an alternate for the cerclage. It's a band that they will place around the cervix that is meant to help take the weight off of it so to say. So hopefully I'll hear more back on that. I'm going to be calling them today to see if I can get it placed earlier or if I have to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## klabro

Just heard back and they are going to be placing it for me tomorrow so at least that's really only one more day of having to wait at home before I feel like I am doing something.


----------



## chistiana

Klabro yaaaayyy that's awesome news! Well done you for standing your ground!

Laney, yup yup yup. I though 38 is rather late given I had dd at 35 and stitch almost ripped...when you say you could feel it pulling can you please please explain how it felt?? This is really a worry for me as I m sure I won't understand what's going on n will again end up with an emcs :(
And yes, totally the same! I went to h&m to get a present for a kid today and I passed through the baby section...soooooooo wanted to buy a few cute things but didn't dare! We haven't even prepared the crib or bought any supplies!! BUT I did buy a long shirt today for the hopital stay...I thought whatever happens I m still being admitted! (I know bad humor but I did actually have this thought, God forbid that anything goes wrong) 
Is your little man still stabbing you?


----------



## Laney26

Christiana I know what u mean I got my clothes for delivery. Few weeks ago I had the same thought that no matter what baby will be coming out. When I had it took out early it was pulling and pinching I went in to l and d and The Dr there decided to snip it out there and then. My consultant was not happy as he wanted it in till 38 wks looking back I was not having contractions abs it wasn't hurting that much it probably wud have been ok. 
Today I have been getting some mega pinching in my stitch no cramps or braxtons just shooting pains making me feel a bit uneasy hoping it's just a bit of stretching. I think my cervix did tear a little at 24 wks for a few hours I felt a tearing/burning sensation for a few hours then I had bright red blood and it had pieces of tissue in it and it stung like heck really really stung. 
K labor hope it all goes well this pessary must be a new thing I'm really interested to hear about it when you get a chance. Wishing u all the very best for its placement xxx


----------



## Septie

So ladies, quick recall and update: at 21w 1 d my cervix measured 3.1 TV, at 23w 3d it measured 3.2-3.4; they were going to stop measuring then. Went into labor and delivery in the middle of the night due to repeated cervical stabs (multiple a minute over an hour +, after fewer yesterday) today at 26w5d between 2.5 and 3 (no contractions on monitor)...unfortunately. Thoughts? How worrisome is this? As of now, I am scheduled to go back in for another measurement and follow up with my regular ob in 10 days. No other precautions mentioned. Is that good enough?
Note that I have been on moderate self-imposed bedrest for 5+ weeks already - essentially no walking (like from the parking lot to the beach), showers, very limited sitting etc. 
Good wishes to those nearing the end of this journey, and those just starting...


----------



## chistiana

Laney maybe the fact your boys head is down is causing the stitch to pinch you? I ve felt pinching here and there but it's not necessarily painful...it's actual pinching so I m guessing it might just be the ends of the stitch. Did you contact your doc hun?

Septic that's actually a good measurement girl, why are you worried? Mine ranges from 2.5-3.5 for weeks and weeks now and doc is very happy with it. Also after 28 weeks in is not so much of a problem. Your baby is so big it's impossible to just fall out unless you re in active labor. Did they tell you what those stagings were?


----------



## Septie

I got worried because it decreased from 3.2-3.4 down to 2.5ish (one reading of 3) in only 3 weeks. Glad to hear that you think that's good! Yes, counting down to 28 weeks and then hopefully 32!!
Nothing on the stabbings - no UTI (which I thought it might be), baby head down with no hands poking at cervix - so they weren't sure. Guessed at round ligament pain (but I've had that and it's very different...)


----------



## klabro

Went in today, cervix is still closed..Pessary is placed. High risk doctor said they will continue to monitor me weekly...they will measure my cervix but it is likely that it won't necessarily be accurate because as the doctor said "there is essentially a hair tie around my cervix" it wasn't uncomfortable to have placed. Doctor said that if I make it to 23 weeks I will have a meeting with the neonatologist and talk about getting steroid shots for babies lungs. One day at a time for now...hoping things can hold.


----------



## Laney26

Good morning ladies. Hi Christiana pinching has pretty much stopped, had an appointment yesterday and was on my feet quite a bit and didn't feel it once so hopefully that's it. I take stool softnets but I think when I go for a bowel movement even though I Definateky don't strain it still seems to aggrevate the stitch that's my theory I may be totally wrong lol. How r u feeling sweetie xxx

Septie that length is good for IC it pretty much mirrors mine actually. I also get funny pains in my cervix from pinches to aches lots of funny sensations.

Klabro this band must be a new ish idea. Did they give u any info on it or even if it haas a name. I amost interested xxx


----------



## klabro

Laney it is called a cerclage pessary-there are studies you can read on it and its effectiveness. Sounds like they have been used for a while but depending on where you are they may not be approved yet because of the lack of information. They use them in multiple pregnancies and when it is too late for a cerclage or when a cerclage is failing.


----------



## Laney26

Thanks for that Klabro really appreciate the info. How r u feeling? Can u feel it now it has been placed? At least it prob didn't cause you to bleed at all and there shouldn't be as much chance of infection xxx


----------



## chistiana

Septie, readings can be a bit off but anyway yes, 2.5 is fine! Good to hear they didn't find any uti or anything like that, are you on pelvic rest?

Klabro, yaayy that's really positive news! Don't worry about the shots yet although there s nothing to worry about, most ov us have had them at one point or another. I had then at 32 weeks and laney had them at 24-25 if I m not mistaken! Cook babies cook!

Laney, yaaaaaaayyy, so happy all pinching has stopped! It might as well be from what you're saying, it totally makes sense! I think I even get them if I m sitting at a weird angle/position! Almost 33 weeks for you right? eeekkkk getting closer!


----------



## klabro

Laney-it was completely painless to be put in. I mean it took maybe 2-3 minutes and I can't feel a thing. 

So I've still been told no need to be on bedrest but I just can't agree with that. It's hard because I have a 3 year old at home but I just feel the best thing is to be laying as much as possible when I can. I go back again on Tuesday for a follow up ultrasound so I'm hoping for no changes by then. Just taking it a day at a time right now.


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana 33 wks on tues God willing which will make u 35? U r practically there woo hoo. Has little miss being behaving herself lol. Bet you are exhausted now and massive but that's the best way to be nice big bump nice big baby &#128515;

Christiana was right I've had steroids at 24/25 weeks every time, they hurt but never had any detrimental effect. 

Klabro I looked up cervlage pessary. A really interesting concept so much easier to place and less irritating I wonder if they start using these more and it's wonderful it seems to be doing the job. Totally agree with the resting my Drs never advocated it but I always did it best I could. I had an 8 month old during my 2nd pregnancy and managed you just adapt its not easy but u will manage 
Septie how r u feeling sweetie xxx


----------



## chistiana

Laney I m 35+1-2 today! Lo is lying as transverse as possible from what I can feel :( I am bigger than any other time..even bigger than when I was 38+4 with ds! And yes I do get amazingly tired very easily but I guess I can handle 2-3 more weeks without too much complaining! I m trying to walk as much as possible to get her to turn again but seriously...I m a big fat penguin walking a slow as a snail!!
Remind me when's stitch out date for you???


----------



## Laney26

Haha Bless your heart 35+1 is just bloomin awesome you can breathe that sigh of relief we all dream about. 
Little lady get yourself doing a hand stand I'm guessing there's still time for her turn naturally. Give poor mummy a break I bet she's tickling your ribs. Wow if u r this big now and u have potentially 5 weeks to go you are goin to be massive. Bet your kids can't wait now. Xxx


----------



## chistiana

I definitely feel huge! It seems it's all belly and all in the front cause everyone s like "oowwww you haven't put on any weight" but I ve put on 10-11kg!!dont talk about 5 weeks, 3 is the most I can keep into head right now!! I have a doc appointment tomorrow, pls baby tuuuuurrrrnnnnn give mummy good news! Btw happy Mother's Day to everyone :)


----------



## Septie

Congrats christiana on 35 weeks!! Even 32/33 weeks is amazing! You are both almost there!
Strange that obs don't seem to recommend bedrest, even for a twin one with short cervix! it just makes sense...I am on self-imposed bedrest - have been for a while. My 3 and 5 year olds sure miss my old self...and I hate to be missing spring, my favorite season here. But oh well.
Oh, could baby position affect cervix length? On Friday, baby was head down, in the earlier measurements head up...
Are any of you on preventative measures for dvt? Am trying to do leg exercises from bed.


----------



## chistiana

Septie thanks :) I was just only thinking that there was a time not long ago I wouldn't have believed that I d make it to 35 weeks! I m not sure how baby positioning can affect cl but I m guessing that is a baby is low and transverse then it might put more pressure on the cervix. But that s just my thinking, nothing I ve read on!! I agree re the bed rest. I mean I didn't do much bed rest this time (only about 5 weeks or so) but with dd although cervix didn't significantly shorten, I had so many contractions constantly that my doc kept me on stick bed rest from w13 to w35. And even though everything looked good, as soon as I got up to go get my son's present, my daughter was born! Btw my kids are also 3 and 5. And they sure miss mummy picking them up and the rest but as long as I can spend some time with them they re cool. Now they re all excited to a) meet their sister and b) get be back running and carrying them around!!!! How are you?


----------



## Laney26

It would figure if baby's head was pushing down on the cervix it could look shorter. I know if u have a full bladder it can make the cervix look longer for some reason. I find the days i am up on my feet more I get more braxton hicks. Also when I am upright for a while sometimes I feel pressure and sometimes I don't. When I was in hosp I had injections to prevent DVT but at home I just make sure I move my legs lots plus I have 2 small drives Monday to Friday so that gets the blood going. Another one here who's kids miss their old mam. I was getting a dress out my wardrobe and my son came in and said oooooh mammy it's nice to see that your legs still work lol bless his heart xxx


----------



## chistiana

Soooo ladies I have a mini update! Went to the doc yesterday..lo is head down! Apparently why he thought was her lying transverse was her curled up in a very weird way! Her back and bum are sticking out on one side of my belly and her feet are sticking out on the other! So that's the good news! Bad news is my placenta has started to grow old/calcified and lo is according to the doc rather small (2200g) and about 1-2 weeks behind on her growth. He gave me a good earful about how I shouldn't be working and I should be lying on my left side to get her to stay put and put on some more weight. He said should she be born in the next 10 days she ll most likely be admitted to the nicu. He wasn't impressed when I told him we have the kids bday party on Sunday and said he ll see me again next Wednesday IF I haven't had her by then. Should I be really worried or is he just trying to scare me?? I m excited to meet her but can she please stay put for another 10 days?? 
Ow and laney...I half made my hospital bag yesterday!

How are you ladies doing??? Laney 33 weeks today! Yaaayyy!!!


----------



## Laney26

Awwww Christiana I bet you feel all over the place bless your heart. Can't believe she's turned that's awesome. Good girl little one. I really don't believe anything you have done will have made her small infact bedrest women are shown to have smaller babies women are supposed to be active while pregnant. I know how I felt last week when they said my bump was small I was devastated and felt so guilty. You can't not go to your other child's party, I had a major bleed the day before my sons I just took it very easy and let other people who knew what was going on do the big jobs, just take it easy. In my experience babies always come out bigger than they are estimated on the ultrasound anyway plus she isn't showing any signs of coming yet. Just keep an eye on her movements of the placenta is getting tired. I'm sure she's going to be just fine. At least your Dr is on top of things even if he is being a bit of a Meanie xxx


----------



## chistiana

Laney thanks for that hun! I m worried because even though she does still move here and there her movements have slowed down a lot. I know she's getting squished in there now so that's probably why but I can't help but worry with what he said. And then I read somewhere that tums can cause a calcified placenta. I was given a bottle about 2-3 weeks ago (we don't have them in greece) and have been taking 2-3 a day. I know they are considered safe but what if they did cause my placenta to calcify and this is all my fault? I should have kept my heartburn and sucked it up :( now that I ve stopped heartburn is terrible, seriously can't eat anything but I don't dare take another. Ok rant over!
Thankfully all pre k moms know my situation so they are very eager to help out...hopefully lo can stay put for another 10 days. I ll be 37 weeks then. 
How are you ladies feeling??


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana, the guilt we feels as a mum never goes away there will always be something if you were told they were safe you would have thought no more about it. I feel guilt as I have had to take quite a lot of paracetamol and sometimes codeine as I get horrendous migraines in pregnancy it's not good for the baby but there is only so much pIn I cud take. I lived off heartburn meds my 1st 2 pregnNcies and it did no harm, it's just one of these things but I know exactly how u feel. 
It's not long to go now and if she does have to come early it's only very slightly now and she will just need to gain her weight. My friend had to deliver at 36 weeks coz her placenta was old and baby stopped growing and he was fine he went straight home with her he was just small. 
I know you already are tracking her movements but if you feel they are not right you must get checked she's at such s brill gestation she'll be great if they needed to deliver her. 
Please don't beat yourself up too much with the tums you are an amazing mum for getting her this far xxx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks girl :) ok here's a question about movements...she is mostly quiet throughout the day but will jab me or roll around once or twice every hour or so. Is that ok or should she be giving me more? I m not sure what to expect...right when I m like on the brink of going crazy because she hasn't moved at all she lol do 2-3 good roll arounds and I ll relax. Then she goes quiet again for another hour or so. Is this normal? When I told my doc she's been a lot more quiet lately he brushed me off by saying its a lot tighter now in there for her to move but I m not sure I buy it.


----------



## Laney26

They have a national 'count the kicks policy' here. You pick the same time each day and they say u shud feel 10 movements within 2 hrs. I was told that even though baby is big u should still feel the same amount of movements they will just be a little smaller. Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ok so I freaked out n went to l&d. I told them she was rather lethargic and they hooked me on the NST. And there you have it...she starts rolling around! I felt like such a fraud! So I leave there happily an hour later and she's barely moved ever since....is she freaking joking me????


----------



## Laney26

Oh my poor Christiana, she's goin to be trouble this little lady. I feel so much for you I'd be freaking out too. I have no idea what to suggest, maybe keep checking with the Doppler for your peace of mind. These babies are sent to test us aren't they, you can finally relax about IC and there's something else to worry about. The great news is she's ok and u are so close to full term. Bless your heart and hers lol xxx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks babe! I m not sure if it's the way she is positioned or my Doppler has gone dead on me but yesterday before heading to l&d I was using it and I could barely hear her hb. Then at hospital there it was galloping away!! I tell myself that it's because I was so stressed about her position..see now I don't care if she's head up down or sideways, all I want is for her to be ok and make it to 37 weeks! 9 days to go!!! Enough about me, how are you doing?


----------



## Laney26

No wonder u freaked out if the Doppler didn't pick it up especially with what the Dr said about the placenta. Bet u nearly had a heart attack. 
I think once you turn 37 weeks you will be happy for her to arrive with this stress. Full term in 9 days how awesome is that i can't wait to get there although I am terrified of the labor ( I wasn't with my other 2 but I now get bad panic attacks and am scared I will have one) 
As for me I am enjoying being boring I Definately get more twinges in my stitch and sometimes I feel a pressure on it ( got some today I think it's baby position) but I try not to stress as he can't just drop out so I will have time to get to a hospital and if he was born he should do well so am trying to chill for the first time this pregnancy xxx


----------



## Septie

Yes - must have been scary, given the news about the placenta! And of course she'd be super active when you are in the hospital, just so that they can think you are paranoid... Btw, my two were always small babies (6+ pds) at 39+ weeks. Nobody ever said a thing (so I didn't even know!!), and they were very healthy.
I got news that my Ferritin (iron storage) dropped like a rock over the past two months (it was well above average for non-preggo ladies even at 20 weeks pregnant, and now they are totally gone!). For one, I am worried what would have made them drop that much (they drop during pregnancy, but usually not that much this soon)? And I don't know how to take in the iron I need? Away from meals, away from thyroid meds, and how to deal with severe constipation (afraid to push with the cervix). Getting pretty depressed. And of course since I am essentially in bed, there is nothing to distract me:cry: Sorry for the rant ladies!


----------



## Laney26

Don't be sorry septie that's what we're here for. I don't really know much about iron so not sure what to say what have the Drs said? When on bedrest you have all the time in the world to think and worry I've laid in bed and cried all day with worry so I know how u feel. 
I'm having a pressure day today every once in a while I wake up and it feels like baby is going to drop out I go to bed on a night wake up and it's fine next morning hoping it will be gone tomorrow it's an awful feeling


----------



## 3littlebird3

Hello everyone. I just wanted to introduce myself and ask for advice. 

My first pregnancy I went in for a routine ultrasound at 20 weeks. They noticed my cervix was short, around 1.9 cm. I chose to not get the cerclage because I was afraid of the risks of emergent cerclages. I put myself on strict bedrest and started progesterone shots and received steroid shots. At 25 weeks I went in for my weekly cervix check and I was 8 cm dilated with a bulging bag. No contractions. I was flown by helicopter to a bigger hospital where my baby would have a better chance for survival. I lasted there another week before delivering my son at 26 weeks. He is now almost 3 and doing great. 

So now I am 11.5 weeks pregnant. I am going in for a preventative cerclage on Monday. I was hoping for some advice on what to expect during the procedure and what to expect for the next few weeks after. I'm quite nervous and reading through this thread has been so helpful.


----------



## Laney26

Hey little bird your 1st pregnancy was very similar to mine. I was 6cm dilated at 25 weeks. I've had 3 stitches now 1 emergency 2 preventative. Where do u live if u don't mind me asking I am in the UK. Over here for a preventive stitch ( r u having a McDonald stitch do u know). They are almost always done with a spinal. You will go in hosp early get checks done then put a gown on then to theatre where they ask you to sit and bend over where they put the spinal in ( for me this is worst bit) it's a funny sensation but is quite quick they gave me a mild sedative as I panicked a bit. Then you go numb pretty quickly your legs go in stirrups and they do the stitch a McDonald takes about 20 mins it's not long. Then u go to recovery takes a good while for feeling to come back. You may need some pain killers and some anti contraction meds. They will decide with 2 of my stitches I had a lot of pain with one I didn't most women don't have much pain or bleeding I was just unlucky. They usually keep you overnight. Some ladies spot blood some have a good bleed you can lose some mucus plug but it replaces itself. Any more questions just ask xxx


----------



## klabro

Hey, just wanted to update. I lost my babies at 21 weeks 1 day. I went for my one week checkup with high risk doctor and my water was bulging through the Pessary. I was admitted to the hospital and gave birth that night. Thanks for the hope when I needed it before.


----------



## 3littlebird3

Thank you laney. That really helps. 
I live in the US. I'm not sure which type of stitch I'm getting but I trust my doctor. I actually have to travel 7 hours to get the stitch. I live in such a secluded little town with only one OB. And he's terrible. So I'm getting the stitch and then staying with my husbands parents for a few days as they live close to that hospital. 

Hopefully this all goes well and I can keep the baby in much longer this time! It took my husband and me a long time to get brave enough to try again!


----------



## Laney26

Hi Klabro I am so so sorry you must be beyond heartbroken. There are no words I can even think to say. My thoughts and prayers are with you cxx


----------



## Laney26

Good luck little bird let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Septie

I am so so sorry for your loss Klabro! How heartbreaking:cry:


----------



## chistiana

Sorry ladies, I ve been pretty busy with the party and didn't check in for a day. 
Klabro I m so terribly sorry for your loss. I can't even begin to imagine how you feel. I hope you have a lot of support around you and of course we re here if you need to talk. RIP little angels :(

Little bird, congrats on your pregnancy! I myself don't know wha my stitch is called but both my stitches were preventative ones which I think is so much better. With my dd I had it at 17 weeks and was in quite a bit of pain afterwards as apparently she was pushing down. So I stayed on strict bed rest for the whole of the pg and delivered her at 35 weeks. This time round I had no pain whatsoever afterwards but did stay on bed rest for 2 weeks just in case. I m currently 36 (or 35+6 not sure) and my cervix is holding up just fine. I had a general anesthesia to place it both times. I wish you a worry free rest of your pregnancy :)

Septie how are you girl? How come your son was so small? My boy was only 2300g at 38+4 but he had a thing with having only 2 arteries in his umbilical cord instead of three (don't know what it's called in English)

Laney how's the pressure girl? Hope it's eased up already. I feel quite a bit of pressure down there most of the time I stand up now, but I guess our babies are growing so consider normal. When are you seeing your doc again? 

Afm: well Lo is back to being herself. I ve been getting many bh but they re not painful so not so worried about them. Walking makes the pressure and kind of pulling sensation increase but I don't want to cry wolf again so I ll wait it out until Wednesday. The placenta thing is constantly on my mind but as long as she kicks I can handle it.


----------



## Laney26

The pressure was gone this morning it's so bizarre. As long as it stays away I'm happy as u say the bigger the babies get the more we are going to feel it. When I was 6cm dilated with neve I didn't get pressure then it more felt like she was trying to scratch her way out. I next see my dr at 2nd of June so it's a whole away, if I get worried I can always get checked I suppose. 
How did the party go? So glad little madam is back to herself I bet you feel more at peace. Have u been resting more or not managing it? I've bit the bullet and ordered some sleep suits. Hope I haven't jinxed myself xxx


----------



## chistiana

Naaahhh too late to jinx yourself hun!!!! Glad the pressure is gone! I m sure it's just the los jumping somehow in there!
The party is on Sunday so nooooo not been managing any rest! I have the most horrid heartburn ever plus I m down with a non stop cough...great!!! Anyway...about that "scratching her way out" can you pls elaborate? I ve feeling this kind of scratching down there today..it actually feels like the stitch is scratching me somehow...I wonder now...


----------



## Laney26

Yeah sure. I was standing up and it felt like she had sharp little nails and was scratching more in my vagina than my cervix. I was 25 was pregnant at this stage and didn't have a stitch in. It was REALLY sharp the scratching. 

They took my 2nd stitch out a few days early as it was pulling and uncomfortable so the Dr on the ward removed it however when my consultant found out he wasn't happy as he wanted it leaving in till 38 wks. I gave birth the day I was supposed to have stitch removed xxx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks hun! Now another stupid question....I ve been getting bh very very often (like every half an hour or so but they are completely painless. Is there any chance these are actually proper contractions but I don't feel the pain due to the stitch and not being able to dilate????


----------



## Laney26

From what the drs say if they are completely painless then they are ok and they say no more than 4 in an hour. If they were contractions I think you would definitely notice them getting more regular or start getting a bit of pain. 
They are going to be getting quite intense with you being so close to term. I don't think I'd worry at this point maybe write down when I have one to see if they get more regular. Some Drs have already removed the stitch at your gestation already although you have to make it to your little ones birthday party. No waters breaking in the middle of the party mind lol xxx


----------



## Septie

Christiana, can't believe you will have 3 birthdays so close together for the rest of your life! Amazing!!! Now, since you are almost full term, you'll have to hope the little one won't come during the party lol! Make sure to let others do the work:thumbup:
My guess almost any feeling is normal so close to full term. I asked my inlaws to come a week before my scheduled section last time because I really had weird feelings - but was never in real labor.
I don't know why my boys were so small (OH was a very small baby too, however, a 5 pounder - but might have been a couple of weeks early: Though at that time - we are old, they might have guessed just based on the weight...). I've actually read the report from the first section (as I had to give it to my current doc) - and placenta and cords were all normal. Indeed, no one ever said anything or was worried, even though I got ultrasounds at every appointment (obgyn did that with every patient). Hope this little guy is a bit bigger (don't know!), just in case he comes early.
As to myself, no complaints belly-wise - it's been calmer this week than it's been in weeks, thankfully! Baby is still super active, which is reassuring. Looking forward to making it to 28 weeks tomorrow (my first milestone!). But terrified of my next scan on Mo: If it's shortened by more than a mm or two, I am really going to freak. As I don't know what else I can do to help.
Good luck with the stitch, littlebird! 7 hour trip, wow!


----------



## chistiana

Lol that d be funny! But I ve been there and done that!! I cant wait for Wednesday to come to see lo again and see how she's doing! How are you?


----------



## chistiana

Septie, we must have written at the same time and I missed your post! 
Dd came on ds's 2nd bday so if this one decides to come on Monday i m contacting the Guinness records lol!!! It's going to be one party though whoever she decides to come! 
I guess some people just have small babies huh?? Or at least that's what I want to believe to now freak out too much! How old are your boys? 
It's good to hear everything has settled! And congrats on 28 weeks, it was a big milestone for me too!! As for the cl...come on a mm??? I m sure it lol be fine but keep in mind the measurement are not always accurate and not spot on so don't freak out too much in case you see some mms off ;) I don't remember at which point it was for me at it must have been around w24 that my cervix measured 2.5cm....4 weeks later it measured 3.5 cm! I m pretty sure it didn't lengthen by a whole cm!!!


----------



## Laney26

Good morning ladies how is everyone. Happy 28wks Septie an awesome milestone to hit, you can breathe a bit easier now. Don't worry if you've lost a couple of mm that's nothing can even be machine error although I know every mm Is precious. I lost 7 mm and was inconsolable but in 2 weeks I gained 10 so it grew back longer so u just never know with our wonderful crevices. 

Christiana are you still hanging in there? My dad was a 5 lber there are lots of small babies in my family no idea why. My friend got induced as he stopped growing he was 5 lb when born was totally fine. 
Love to all xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey girls! Still hanging in here, had the party, it was awesome, babies had a fantastic time! The magician did an awesome job too and everyone had a great time! I felt ok during the party but after cleaning up everything, hoovering, moping ect I now feel like a shipwreck! And it's basketball night, my nephews are here to watch and I feel like my back is going to break! Tomorrow it's their bday, I m going to work in the morning, taking them out after 12:00 and we have all aunts uncles nephews grandmothers and the rest for the family party in the afternoon! If I don't give birth tomorrow I m going to 40 weeks!!!
How are you doing ladies??


----------



## Laney26

Wow Christiana you are superwoman &#128512; I'm exhausted just reading that and as you say if that doesn't make her come out u are making it to 40 weeks lady. So glad they had a lovely party. Was quite a coincidence we have a lovely Greek family in our street and it was one of their sons party yesterday as well &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;
I am wondering when I can start doing more activity. (34 wks tomorrow) I had a rather long shower last night and it was just heaven, then had a stupid migraine this morning ( just a mini one so not complaining). 
Hang in there girl not long now literally days woo hoo xxx


----------



## 3littlebird3

Hey everyone! I had the stitch placed this morning. It went really well other than my uterus is tilted so they really had to work to get that stitch in. I'm extremely sore now but relieved it's all good and done. Only 28 weeks until my due date! I'm excited to see how far I can get!


----------



## Laney26

Hey little bird that's awesome, sounds like it's gone really well. I have a tilted uterus also. How r u feeling now? Your baby is so much safer now you have your stitch in. Fab news xxx


----------



## Laney26

Christiana good luck for Wednesday's scan xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hmmmm weird..I thought I d written a reply but it's nowhere...anyway...

Laney lol hardy a super woman babe, today I feel like a 100year old old lady!!! It's just my guilt that doesn't allow me to miss another bday!! 
I d think that at 34 weeks you should be good to start doing a bit more...maybe do something little for starters and work up fr there until you feel comfy!!! I can't believe it's only 4 day to term for me and you re right behind me! Yaaayyy!!!

Littlebird, that's great news girl, congrats! Sorry about the soreness but it will be gone in a matter of days and you re all safe now! Rest up this week!! And here's to a full term pregnancy!!!

Afm: not feeling very well today, I feel a bit run down, head hurts, tummy hurts and I d rather be home sleeping than at work about to go into a class of physics..yikes nightmare :(


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana how r u feeling today hope you are feeling better. I hate it when u feel like that you just can't be bothered can you. 
Good luck with the scan today I really hope it goes well, let us know how u get on.
To all the other ladies hope you are baking well xxx


----------



## Koifish

I am very glad I read portions of this thread, it's made me feel much better reading some of your posts. I don't exactly have an incompetent cervix but mine has shortened a lot in 2 weeks. I'm on a modified bed rest, strict when home and desk work at my job. I go back in a week to see if it's improved. I am so terrified of my babies coming really early. I also have a different complication to add to it. Although I don't have an incompetent cervix a lot of what many of you are going through sounds similar to what I am experiencing. I am glad to read so many positive outcomes and I hope that those of you going through this now hang on and keep going!!


----------



## Septie

Hi ladies! Christiana, hopefully you are not coming down with something just before the birth! Would be not that unexpected after 2 parties...happened to me with my last two, so I am kind of expecting it again this year. At least the parties came and went without a surprise interruption and it sounds like the kiddos had a fab time!
Great news on the latest cervix scan! It went back up from around 2.6 to over three!! Which is great for 28 weeks, and which it was at 21 weeks and 24 weeks. So I am thinking of coming off strict bedrest and doing short trips/walks again, with bedrest inbetween (just incase). What do you all think? Lost quite a bit of muscle mass already I think!
On the bad news (of course!) I think I may be developing GD (I am of very advanced maternal age...). Got a one-time reading on a monitor that was too high after a huuuuge meal of carbs, but couldn't double-check cause I was out of strips. Will now be checking more frequently.
Welcome koifish!


----------



## Laney26

Hi koi fish welcome to the thread how far along are you? 

Septie that's awesome news you must be really happy. I would air on the side of caution maybe increase activity slightly and see how it goes if you feel uncomfortable go back to resting. It's all looking really good for you. 
Xxx


----------



## Koifish

I am 24 weeks 5 days right now. One measures a day ahead (but weight and belly are not on par) the other is measuring 25 weeks 1 day measuring solid (my other complication is the measurements from one to the other, it's not ttts/cord or placenta). Cervix was somewhere in the mid 3 ' s two weeks ago and is now 2.3 still closed. I've had a few episodes of bad cramping but nothing consistent. I do get a weird tingly feeling low in the bump sometimes too and hard areas. 

I felt the measurement of my cervix was a big jump but I could tell from my last scan to this one something wasn't right and there's definitely a huge difference in how it looks. 

Septie- that is good that the measurement went up! I don't blame you for wanting off strict bed rest but definitely take it easy!


----------



## chistiana

Hi and welcome kolfish! Measurements can be off especially if not checked transvaginally but since you have been feeling weird I d keep that rest routine you have! Good ting is you re past viability and incompetent cervix is not a big issue after 28 weeks do not long to go! Plus 2.3 is still a good length!!

Septie that's great news hun! I told you mine went up at some point too! And as I said above, after 28 weeks you d need to be in full blown active labor for your baby to have an issue with ic! I agree with the other ladies, take it easy and maybe do a little bit more each day to the point you feel comfortable and not knackered!

Laney, how are you feeling hun?? 34 weeks right???? Or is it 35? It does suck feeling run down at this point! 

Afm: Back from the doc! Maya surprised us by gaining 400g in 10 days! So she's growing just fine! She's still a small baby (he estimated her about 2600g +- 100g) but I wouldn't expect much bigger anyway! She's still very high (hence the terrible heartburn) and very active apparently! So I m going in on Friday for an NST and if he sees notable contraction he ll probably be taking the stitch out. If not then he ll decide what's next then but I m guessing he might leave the stitch in for another week or so! He insisted that she s way up but weirdly I ve been feeling so much heaviness and pinching feelings down there all day today. Anyway, very grateful with how it went and excited to see what happens and what he decides on Friday!


----------



## Koifish

Thanks for the response. It sounds like things are going good for you! I hope everything works out on Friday l, keep us updated!

That's good to know, I am trying to take it easy goal was 34 weeks so hoping they cooperate until then. They did do those scans TV for measuring. They seemed concerned which is why I am nervous. If I had a single there were options but apparently with twins it's wait and see and hold them in as long as you can. Ill update on Tuesday after i go back. They said what typically works with singles doesn't really work with multiples. Really the bed rest I was told isn't shown to help with multiples either but better to try.


----------



## Laney26

Christiana fab news all round for you. You've made it to the almighty 37 weeks &#127881;&#10084;&#65039;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881; just fantastic. So so happy for you. excellent news on the growth as well. Sounds like our babies are goin to be about the same size the midwife told me he's not a big baby but not a small baby and I'm happy with that. As for all the pinching pains chances are your cervix is trying to shorten and thin and dilate as it is time for that to happen now in a normal pregnant woman if it gets too much go in and get them to remove it as you don't want to tear if you can help it. 
As for me, am still resting have had a bit of a bad week my tooth has been playing up and it's really running me down have been to dentist twice and it's feeling a little better if it doesn't settle they r goin to have to remove it which I want to avoid while pregnant but I can't suffer In constant pain for 6 weeks so hopefully it will settle. Have been feeling quite low but it's prob to do with the pain. Am so miffed as this was my time to enjoy pregnancy but there we go xxx 
Love to everyone cxx


----------



## Septie

Oh dear Laney, I also noticed yesterday that I will have to get dental work done before baby is here (tooth pain...). Fab! Just what I need.


----------



## Laney26

Septie we can be miserable toothache buddies lol. It's either a huge filling removal and replacement which may not work or remove the tooth. I'm just goin to have it removed as I just can't be bothered with the hassle whilst pregnant just want to be out of pain. My dentist is happy to give a local anaesthetic during pregnancy xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey ladies.im so sorry you re both feeling down with tooth ache. I actually hate anything to do with teeth! I hate the pain, I hate doctors fiddling in there...but I totally agree with you laney, just get it removed and get it over with so you can enjoy these last few weeks! 

Koifish, hopefully the bed rest might do even a little bit of help despite evidence. Again, your measurements were not bad at all for all that double weight on your cervix!

Afm: well NST went just find this morning! I had 0 contractions which basically felt like lo was just joking with me! The doc just brushed me off and said "ow your uterus is so peaceful there's absolutely no reason to take the stitch out yet"... So here I am waiting for Tuesday for another NST! I see me going to 40 weeks after all this worrying! Another quick question (I keep having them!).. My feet are extremely swollen today. I did show the mw this morning (but they weren't even half as what they are now) and she said its normal and due to the heat...I ll admit I walked a little too much today but seriously, I ve never seen feet that swollen! Do you think I should be concerned or is it indeed common?


----------



## Koifish

Glad to hear your holding out well! That's good. I had bad swelling in my feet if I walked a lot or was on my feet all day. I was told it was normal. Resting with your feet elevated is supposed to help the swelling go down. I was told i can put an ice pack on it also for a short period of time. It worked for me, it might be worth a try.


----------



## Laney26

Too hoo how's the swelling doing. Swelling is something I know nothing about but if you have a lie down it should reduce hopefully bet it's really uncomfortable.
It's unbelievable about the calm uterus so typical after all those contractions you were having weeks ago, the human body is a funny thing isn't it. 
Awesome news that she's grown as well all is looking good Christiana xxx
Septie and koi fish how's it goin hope you are both doing well. 
As for me, tooth is a little better although I'm not hopeful it will get me till after baby is born ugh. Yesterday I went out for a drive with hubby decided I need to get my muscles working a little bit more before baby is here as I don't want to be too weak xxx


----------



## Septie

29 weeks today, yoohoo! Things are fairly calm here thank goodness. Still taking it easy, but walking a few mins a day (ended up getting an ultrasound on my leg last week, as I was having leg pain, to rule out a DVT...).
I've never had enormous amounts of swelling in late pregnancy so far (well, a lot for me, but not objectively enormous) - but know others who have had huge feet. As long as it's confined to the legs (though I often notice some in my fingers as well!), with normal BP and no protein in urine/headaches, it should be fine. Certainly the heat in Greece must be terrible this time of year already (you must be glad to be due before the worst of summer! I hate that all my kids have been very late summer babies! It gets so hot and humid here). If you feel off in other ways and are swollen, I'd get checked again. Btw, how is prenatal care in Greece atm? The news we get here are pretty dire...
As long as I don't drink or eat anything hot or cold on that side of my mouth, my tooth is still fine. But don't think it will hold out for a few more months (I don't want to go in right after a c-section either...). I don't even have a dentist here yet (well, well, saw one once, but didn't like him)


----------



## chistiana

Hi girls! Thanks for your advice, swelling has been pretty big but only confined on my feet so far. I ve never ever had any swelling with my previous pgs..only after the section with dd for a couple of days. Anyway, I have another NST on Tuesday so I ll try to hold it till then before I call in freaked out! Truth is, as septie said, the heat is quite intense already..we re at around 30s which is a lot of may so it's not helping! I m glad I don't have to go through the summer, I d probably boil! 

Septie well it depends af what you can get re prenatal care here in Greece. If you have to go via the public sector you might as well start crying! It's tragic! Thankfully we have a private doctor and are due to give birth af a private hospital so things are way better. I m not sure how costs are your end (where about are you btw?) but here for the 3 days in hospital (mandatory) plus the doc and now it'd about 3000 euros. Thankfully I rarely pay for the office scans or dopplers or NSTs! 

How are you ladies doing? Glad to hear tooth ache has subsided a little for both! 
Septie, 29 weeks! That's fantastic! Touch wood I think you re out if he ic danger zone!

Laney, 35 weeks right? Yaaayyyy! Remember you were like.."Owwww I so wanna be at 35 weeks...you re there!!!! When did you say stitch comes out?how are you feeling doing a big more?

Koi fish, how are you hun???


----------



## Laney26

Woo hoo Septie 29 weeks awesome have you increased your activity at all or are you still laying low. Great that all is quiet that's what you want.
Hey Christiana 30 degrees wow that's hot no wonder u r swelling I'm pretty sure it will just be normal and it's great you are seeing your Dr he can put your mind at rest my goodness you are just so close now I can't believe it cud be anytime . Do you feel ready?
Afm yes I've increased my activity not loads but quite a bit been cleaning car seats and cots as has a panic that I've got nothing ready. Thought I had a water infection so had to come to l and d but I'm all clear they put me on the monitor while I'm here and all seems well. I'm 35 weeks tomorrow had a lot of braxtons yesterday but they are gone today. Got a growth scan next week and then I will get stitch removal date but pretty sure they will remove it 9 th June which is 27 weeks xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ow lucky lucky you, I wish I could get my doc to stick to an official date! I think if he doesn't see any contractions he s not taking it out!! Phew, why did you think you had a water infection?? Good thing that you don't although now touch wood you re very very safe! I ve been doing a lot of cleaning myself, feels like nesting...well about time I d say!!! Hope everyone is in completely calm and easy waters girls, let's cook those babies!!!


----------



## Laney26

I had a lot of braxtons and my tummy felt tight, my wee was cloudy so thought I'd take a sample in they thought it looked infected but it tested fine and now braxtons have settled right back down. 
I haven't even started baby bag but have made a start on that tonight and getting car seat cover washed etc etc. it all seems very real all of a sudden. 
Haha you will be like 50 weeks and your Dr still won't want to take that stitch out lol xxx


----------



## chistiana

I m very much afraid so! So much for "you will barely make it to your month"!!!
Glad the bh settled down :)


----------



## chistiana

Ha he started talking about possibly letting the stitch in until 39weeks and the possibility of going overdue &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56883; in for a growth scan tomorrow again!
Laney when's your scan??


----------



## Mommastork

Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hi, 29 weeks preggo, newly on BR, (bored out of my mind already) nervous short cervix momma here! :) 

Edited: also, anyone have any positive stories about how long I can hang on with 1 cm of cervical length left, no cerclage? Trying to keep positive but, also preparing myself for possibility of a preemie.


----------



## Laney26

Any news yet Christiana? Yesterday I started to panic realising how much I have yet to do. Have been washing car seat covers and bouncy chair covers like a mad woman. They were filthy. Why did I not wash them before i put them away, I am very ashamed of myself lol am doing my hospital bag as well have this sudden urge to be organised which isn't like me xxx


----------



## Laney26

Hey Mommastork. Commiserations on the bedrest I've done more than my fair share and am really going crazy now. You could still go all the way it is possible and you are at a great gestation. Definitely keep on the bedrest though. Are u having any contractions or is your uterus calm. Xxx


----------



## Koifish

Hope everything is still going well for you ladies! Sounds like you each are doing pretty well for the most part! 

I had my scan today only down .1 which is good so I stay on modified bed rest and go back again next week to see if it holds this way.


----------



## Mommastork

Hey laney!
So far no contx. Spent Friday in labour and delivery hooked up to monitors. Doing biweekly ultrasounds since 20 weeks. I think I might be having some bh? Not sure, stomach hardens, but no period like cramping. Don't remember that with my first! Lol. Glad im not the only one who isn't enjoying bed rest! Hahaha misery loves company I guess ;)


----------



## Laney26

Hey koi fish .1 is nothing that is fab news you just keep doing what you are doing, those weeks are really increasing now xxx
Hey Mommastork that's really good if you aren't having any, I've been getting episodes of BHs since very early on however some say having a stitch in causes them as its a foreign body. From what I've been told from many different sources at 28 weeks the baby is too big to slip out of your cervix as an incompetent cervix will only dilate to 3cm without contractions so you would have to go into proper labor with contractions to deliver at 29 weeks ( this is what I have been told I have no concrete evidence) the bigger the baby get the more pressure releases off the cervix and the pelvis takes some of the weight. Have u got any history of operations in your cervix some ladies have a strong just short cervix so yours may just hold where it is. Fingers crossed it does. At 35 weeks now been resting since 12 and I'm not sure when I can come off resting though I must admit I've been doing more the last couple of days xxx


----------



## Mommastork

Laney,
No hx of any cervical procedures. I think that a)I am not that tall, only 5 ft 2, and b) I carried my son very low as well - so perhaps my cervix is just weaker/shorter this time around, or maybe it was never very long to begin with! Wow I couldn't imagine bed rest from 12 weeks on. Pat on the back to you keeping your sanity. I would think you'd be able to come off br very soon - provided babe is growing healthy and strong :) I thought usually around week 34-36 they would take most ppl off. But what do I know! Lol


----------



## Laney26

Mommastork my Drs don't believe in bed rest I did it for my last 2 so felt I shud do it for this one also. Whether it had made the difference between making it this far I have no idea and never will. 2 ladies I have contact with sis t rest and both their stitches failed but I also know women who didn't rest and made it to term. There are no studies to determine if bedrest works or not I just didn't feel I could take the risk xxx bedrest definitely screws with your head xxx


----------



## chistiana

Laney, lol I ask myself the same thing...I put everything away just the way they were..now I don't know where to start from!!! Ts ts ts shame on us!

Koifish, that's fantastic news! 0.1 is absolutely nothing! Keep it up, you lol soon be walking around amazed with yourself!

Mommastork, welcome! I agree with lanes, 29 weeks your baby is too big for ic so unless you re actually in full blown labor I wouldn't worry too much!! Now I did my fair bit of br with dd1.. I was on strict bed rest from w13 to w35 and she came 35+2 so I can't really say whether it helped of not (although I did finish my dissertation while I was in bed dead bored..yaaayyy me!).. This time round I only did a total of 5 weeks and then resumed normal if not more activities..i m 37w4d and she shows no signs of ever coming out! So I really can't say if br is crucial or not but I guess if it makes you less stressed then pug your feet up..I know it's boring but you know you ll miss some resting after you bub is here!

Afm: ok...I m assuming it's nothing but i m lying here and I feel soooooo much pressure down there! It actually feels like she's pushing with all her might on both my hip bones. Do you think she might be engaging???? I m really curious for the scan tomorrow!


----------



## Mommastork

Thanks ladies! 
My docs don't believe in strict bed rest either, said no studies to prove it helps. However they said it can't hurt to get off my feet as much as I can. Where as the nurses on l&d basically told me to go on strict bed rest. The hospital in my small city cannot look after babies before 32 weeks. So id be transferred 3 hours away if I went into labour early. Therefore... To make a long story short, I'm trying to keep my feet up and my stress down! lol!


----------



## Septie

Hi mommastork, welcome! I am also 29 weeks, and while my cervix issues appear much less severe than yours, I think we are at a good gestation already - the worst is behind us! Now onto 30 weeks, then 32, 34 etc!
Koifish, wonderful news! .1 is not more than measurement noise!! Keep those twins in a little longer!


----------



## Mommastork

Thanks septie! 
Haha you're so right, on to 30 weeks :) 
Random question, but for you ladies do you feel babe kicking/rolling/laying super low as well? I wondered if that had anything to do with having a short cervix? I almost feel like baby is going to fall out at times. But mostly (sorry if this is tmi - I'm a nurse so nothing is off limits to me lol) feels like vaginal/rectal pressure... Shocking to get a kick right in the butt lol


----------



## Koifish

Thanks! My doctor doesn't really believe in bed rest either but also thought taking off any pressure can't hurt. Yes Septie I plan to cook them as long as I can! Afew more weeks and I'll hit the 28 mark! I have to give you ladies credit for this bed rest business, especially you Laney thats a long bed rest self given or not. I am always doing something so this sit and lay down thing is driving me crazy. If it stops the issue that's what matters. 

Chistiana let us know how the scan goes!!

Mommastork I do and don't. I feel baby b do all of those things but he's up high and torturing my ribs/gull bladder area. I feel him do all sorts of things. Baby a is down low almost resting right on my cervix but other than a few kicks I don't typically feel him. He did get me the other day and it felt like something in my butt =x very unpleasant. Hope it's going good and the bed rest helps keep cooking for as long as you can!


----------



## Septie

Mommastork: Absolutely. I'd say 3/4 of my movements have been very low - think hairline or below. I had a break from that for a week or two (which was wonderful!), but it's back again. Think cervix, bladder and those fun rectum kicks, as well as just rolling movements off to the side below the hairline. Thankfully I haven't gone back to those very worrisome cervix kicks atm. I am not sure if this has anything to do with a short cervix...In my case it could be that it's my third pregnancy.


----------



## Laney26

I get days of pressure then I go to bed wake up the next morning and its gone. They really freak me out xxxfunny enough the further pregnant I got the less the pressure. Very weird xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ow the movements I get are just absolutely ridiculous! I might be getting a foot on my left side a bum sticking out on my right side and cervix/hip/butt punches don't low all at the same time! It's like this kid is a starfish!

Well ladies it seems like I m ditching my stitch on Friday 7 am! I had the growth scan today, maya is roughly 2850g (6lb2 I think!) and doing well! But I ve been having some af type pain here and there and I think she might have started to drop so my doc finally suggested we take the stitch out on Friday! I asked whether I could go to school afterwards and he said he wants to keep me in for a few hours as he thinks I will dilate soon after! So maya might actually be making her appearance in a day and a bit! Keep us in your prayers girls! Ow and laney...I know I ve asked this before but I don't remember what you told me...when you got the stitch out last time how long after did you go to labor?


----------



## Laney26

Omg Christiana stitch is out tomorrow that's amazing and she's a lovely size. I had both my stitches out at 37 weeks and had neve at 38.4 and josh at 38.2. After reading this forum lots of women went past their due date didn't they but that was me. Was at hosp the other day they were telling me lady had her stitch out at 37 wks and had baby 3 days later that's the soonest I've ever known. Please come on and let us know how stitch removal went. They've always kept me in a few hours after to see if anything happens I just always wanted to escape straight away and enjoy being a normal pregnant woman. If I don't hear from you before good luck xxx
Afm yesterday had the odd BH they are defo getting more painful woke up this morning with the runs ( sorry tmi) and tummy feels quite tight) I MUST hang on another 12 days I shall just keep my legs crossed have been packing my bags for hosp so at least they are all done just in case. 
Hope everyone else is ok, love to all xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hi all&#128536; I have just spent exactly 2 months reading this thread from start to finish. It has been my little helper because I have been on bedrest and in and out of the hospital for a few months now. This is my fifth pregnancy. I have 2 children and two angels. My first pregnancy I lost my angel at 12 weeks. Doctor's at the time couldn't say why. My second pregnancy and was diagnosed with IC and spent most of the pregnancy on hospital bedrest. I had an emergency cerclage at 15 weeks. My son was born at 28 weeks after a emergency caesarean and he is now a very healthy 11 year old. My third pregnancy I only found out I was pregnant after I started to miscarry. I was still breastfeeding my son at the time. I was 12 weeks. My fourth pregnancy was my daughter who was born at 38 weeks. The doctors at the hospital refused to do a cerclage despite my history. I put myself on bedrest and when they realised I needed a cerclage it was too late for one. But my daughter was a fighter. I spent the rest of the pregnancy in hospital with my legs up high. It wasn't the best of times...she was born at 38 weeks after another emergency caesarean because the previous scar ruptured. It was a very hard time. It took a long time for me to be able to care for my baby because I was in pain for months. She is now a healthy 10 year old. That was it for us. We had 2 healthy babies and after all the pain and hospital trips we were happy with our two little miracles. I asked the doctors to tie my tubes but they said I was too young for that. The only contraception that works for me is the pill and so I took I faithfully. This February I got a huge surprise. I work in a school so when I started to feel unwell I thought it was another virus. I had been really ill in November with a virus that had been going around in the school. When the doctor told me I was expecting I couldn't believe it. I had never thought about having more children but my husband was thrilled. This pregnancy has not been easy. I have had to have an emergency cerclage at 18 weeks after I almost lost the baby and I have been in and out of the hospital. Just last week I had a week stay at the hospital in the labour ward with contractions. They had to give me steroids injections. I had forgotten how painful those were. I am 28 weeks. So happy to have reach this milestone. I am just praying baby holds on for a few more weeks. Today I have an appointment to know when the cerclage is coming out. 
Reading all the posts in this thread has given me so much hope. It has been my companion for the past few months. Thanks to all of you. &#128536;


----------



## Tuga

Correction: My son will be 12 in July and my daughter will be 10 in November.


----------



## chistiana

Laney, hmmmm sounds suspicious hun, I really hope it's nothing and the runs and bh are just a coincidence! Keep those feet up girl, maybe you overdid it with doing more??? Anyway, I have faith your lil boy will keep cooking for a few more days! Remember to drink lots of water! And you could possibly ask your doc if you can up magnesium for now.thinking of you.

Tuga, wow what a journey. It's funny how many of us are expecting our thirds! 28 weeks is a really good gestation but I m wholeheartedly wishing you to get to term! I Get frustrated with doctors not wanting to do a cerclage, especially when there's reason to be concerned. 

Well I m getting very excited about tomorrow. I have a feeling she will come tomorrow although I have read that it might take a little longer! I will keep you updated!


----------



## Laney26

Can't wait to hear from you after tomorrow Christiana my goodness your little girl is going to be here at any time just so so exciting. Good luck I'm sure stitch removal will go well. I'll be thinking about you all day xxx
Hi there Tuga I did exactly the same as you in my darkest days I read this post front to back and it made all the difference to me it gave me hope when nothing else could. So sorry


----------



## Laney26

Sorry sent post early by accident
Tuga so sorry you've had a rough time my 3 rd has been my roughest xxx
Afm braxtons have settled again so have runs thank goodness, my body just likes to scare me I think xxx


----------



## Tuga

Thank you Christiana and Laney. &#128536; Hope you are all feeling good today. 
Christiana, are they taking out your stitch tomorrow? How exciting! Hope it all goes well. I remember when they took mine it didn't hurt that much and I am like the worst person when it comes to dealing with pain. A complete baby&#128514; My stitch was taken out on the same day my son was born. I know ladies that have gone into labour almost straight after it being taken out and others who had to be induced after their due date. Fingers crossed for you.

Today I saw my consultant and basically he told me to be ready. This pregnancy has been a rollercoaster ride. I did a blood test today and he said that if it's not a good one I will have to have the Bab next week. I have a kidney infection on top of everything else...just my luck. So if it gets any worse I will be admitted to Labour ward. If I get contractions or the baby is in any kind of distress I will be admitted...so basically I am now getting myself ready for what happens next. Hopefully June will be an uneventful month. Really hope he stays in at least until July.
I haven't bought anything for the baby. At all. Because I am so afraid I will jinx it but after today I actually have to get at least a hospital bag for myself and baby ready. Fingers crossed I wont need to use it until mid or end of July. &#128591;


----------



## Laney26

Oh poor Tuga you really are going through it aren't you bless your heart. Hopefully you won't have to have to have the baby early but if you do you are at a good gestation and he or she should be fine it will be a tough time in NICU but as long as baby is ok that's all that matters. Do you know if u r having a boy or girl? I just did my baby bag for hospital yesterday id been putting it off and off and then started to panic so it's done now. 
So does baby getting delivered all depend on this blood test my goodness I hope you get the results you need. 
Oh wow I have never known anyone have their stitch out and have the baby the same day so you have actually come across someone. I hope when mine is removed I get at least a few days to just be a normal pregnant woman but I'll just be grateful to have got to 37 wks at this stage xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hi Laney, we are having a boy. I am really excited about because last year I lost my best friend in August and our baby boy is due in August around the same time.... My friend was a only child and he died while he and his wife were starting to try for a baby. His mum and wife are really excited about our little bundle of joy. Our baby will have his name&#10084; 

You will be just fine. At least now you can relax and enjoy a little. Hopefully I will get there.
I am currently on Amazon buying some essentials. Won't buy everything I need yet because I have faith that he will stay where he is and gain extra weight for a few more weeks. 
Are your children excited about the new arrival? Mine are really excited especially my son. My daughter is not so happy because she wanted a girl so she could buy her girly stuff. She has now asked if she can at least buy purple clothes for her brother&#128514;&#128514; xx


----------



## Laney26

I'm so sorry about your friend how awful but how lovely for you to give your son his name. We are having a boy too. Lol we are in exactly the same boat my son is chuffed he is getting a brother although has already stated he is not willing to put up with crying through the night ( haha) this is due to him sneaking in my bed every night lol. My daughter wanted a sister but isn't too disappointed and I think is used to the idea of a boy now lol xxx


----------



## Septie

Welcome Tuga! I am also 28 weeks, and it's a good gestation. Plus with the steroid shots - even if your baby needs to come soon, hopefully it will be ok in the end!
Hoping for news from Christiana...


----------



## chistiana

Hi ladies! Ok first a selfie....1) nope nope and nope...she doesn't want to come out! She's staying in there forever! And 2) ok you re either both superheroes or I m a very big wimp because I think this stitch removal hurt more than labor with ds! Yikes was that painful! 
Doc said there's a lot of built up scar tissue formed on the cervix and he doubts I will be able to dilate. He tried to scare me out of the vbac by saying if anything goes wrong he lol have to take out my uterus but I just brushed him off and told him I d still like to try and that I trust he lol do what he has to if things go wrong! Obviously I was not the least dilated so I m back to work! To be quite honest with the stitch out and no worries about another premie of tearing my cervix I kind of feel nice and free to do all the things normal pg ladies do for a few days. So here's to her holding another week or so (God I lol be partying to make it to 39 weeks for the first time ever!) and for this cervix to open!

Laney I m so glad the bh have settled down! I bet you will go a good 1-2 weeks after removal too and we ll be laughing with all this worrying about keeping them in!!!ps: you re my superhero number one for being ok with the stitch removal pain!

Tuga, I m sorry this are not very bright your side hun. I really hope you lil boy can stay in for as long as possible but whatever happens you know you re at a good gestation, especially with the steroids! And who knows maybe the blood will come back fine and in 10 weeks you ll be all impatient about him coming out! And how lovely it has for you to name your boy after your friend..it's really moving and such a love filled thing to do to honor his memory. Ow and btw, we re having a girl, my daughter is so happy about it...my son keeps scratching up his face saying he wanted a boy to play soccer with! Ow and you re my second superhero!

Septie how are you feeling girl? Thanks for asking after me!


----------



## chistiana

Btw sorry for all the typing mistakes, it's not me, it's the stupid auto correct!


----------



## Laney26

Christiana &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;. You are stitch free and a normal preggo woman woohoo. So it hurt did it? I have a funny feeling I I at b
Have problems with scar tissue this time, I just have a feeling but we shall see. So are you going partying tonight lol &#128540; you made it girl you are my hero xxx are u getting any aches or cramps. Please keep in touch what is your actual due date. 
Tuga and septie hope you are both ok. 
Nothing really to report here, just Hoping I make it to 37 weeks. i have a scan on Tuesday and will be given my exact stitch removal date then eek xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hi girls, Hope everyone is doing well today&#128536;

The weather here is so ugly today so wont even be able to get a bit of sunshine outside in the garden.
Septie, thank you lovely. I actually feel much better today. I was a bit down when I left the hospital yesterday but I will remain positive now. My consultant is actually really good so hopefully all goes well.

Christiana, awww thank for that&#128536; the only other person who thinks I am a superhero is my husband lol. 
You know what, I am actually a bit scare now regarding stich removal. Last time I took mine I was in my 20s so I was a bit more brave hahahhaah you are not the first person to say that he hurt more than labour. Ouch ouch ouch...I will be screaming my head off then&#128514;&#128514; 

Is anyone else suffering from really bad heartburn? After eating I have to stand up straight and eat ice lollies. On top of that little man keeps kicking really hard down bellow... Oh the joys of pregnancy &#128514;


----------



## chistiana

Tuga ow don't talk to me about heartburn...anything I put in my mouth I am petrified what will happen! It's so bad sometimes I don't even have to eat anything to suffer! I was living off tums for a while and was to happy but when my doc said the placenta was calcified I got scared and stopped them. I miss them soooooo much!!!!
Sorry for scaring you with stitch removal, maybe I m just a wimp, or maybe my doc was useless! And maybe you are indeed a superhero and hubby and I know what we re talking about! 

Laney is it like 10 days to w37??? Wow it sounds surreal for both of us! Hope everything is still settled and quiet! I can't wait to learn when you ditch your stitch!

Afm: well when i m sitting down i m ok but when I walk I m having quite the af type pains plus a lot of pinching. Do you ladies remember having pinching? I m wondering what's happening but have no clue what to expect, what's normal and what will be the start of things progressing. Also do you remember how long you had spotting for after the removal? Even at this point I really hate seeing blood.


----------



## Laney26

Hey Tuga where are you from I am in UK and the weather here has been awful also hail and thunder. I bought a sun lounger so I cud sit outside and haven't had the chance to use it grrr. 
Christiana, I can remember having pinching before the stitch was removed but not afterwards I can remember with both of mine getting the period like cramps and them not stopping. I wonder if the pinching is the scar tissue, if your cervix is trying to dilate and scar tissue was in the way I would imagine that cud pinch. I think after my removal I bled with both I think I also started to lose my mucus plug pretty much straight way. Sorry if TMI but I Defo had a severe case of the runs on the day each of them arrived. 
Afm yes Christiana 10 days till 37 wks argh lol xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hi Chistiana, omg so sorry. I have only just realised that I have been spelling your name wrong&#128536; 
Hi Laney, I am in England,London. Whereabouts are you? This morning the weather was so miserable but it was much better in the afternoon. I was supposed to go to mothercare and buy some stuff but my bed was more appealing &#128514;&#128514;
Yesterday I bought my first item. I got a baby changing bag on Amazon. By this time in my other pregnancies I had already bought everything I would need. I remember I was so excited about my son's first outfit and he didn't wear it until he was 2 months old. Instead my mum had to rush home and get clothes out of my sisters dolls because he was so small we did not have anything that would fit. He hates when I tell friends that his first outfits came from dolls&#128514;&#128514; pictures of him dressed in dolls clothes will be displayed on his wedding day hahahhahaha

I spent the whole day in bed but tomorrow I need to go out. Hopefully the sun will shine but I won't get my hopes up&#128514;


----------



## Tuga

Chistiana, from what I know it is quite common to bleed a bit for a while after removal. But do check with the midwives or doctors. Better be safe. I hate the sight of blood as well. Xx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks girls! It has gone down to very mind spotting so I guess it's ok! I think that what laney is saying might be what's happening..trying to dilate but not able to due to scar tissue :( hopefully some good contractions might do the trick! And laney, I had the runs with dd too the day she was born lol!!!
I have to say despite your bad weather I m jealous you re both in England! I lived there for a good 8 years and loved it! Considered it my home for lots of years after I came back! And tuga, my name is Christiana! :)


----------



## Laney26

Good morning ladies. Hi Tuga I am in the north east of England ( Durham) it's not fantastic here today either still a bit of rain. That's brill about your son having to wear the dolls clothes, I must admit I never know how small to get the 1st baby gros I haven't bought any super small ones maybe I shud, I will wait till my growth scan on Tuesday and see what they say and then I can panic if I need a different size. Hubby was just saying this morning we need to go to mother care to get the last bits I'm like u just can't quote be bothered. 
Christiana I think if u can't dilate due to scar tissue I'm sure the Dr or nurse can massage it during labor to loosen it up may be worth a try before they go to c section. These cervixes just don't want to cooperate do they? xxx


----------



## Koifish

Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing. Glad to see everyone is still cooking! 

Christina I am glad that your stitch is out. That's really exciting that your little one will be here soon!! I hope the pinching and bleeding get better. 

I always wondered about babies clothes and if they would really fit when they arrive I feel like they will be so small and the clothes look so big!


----------



## chistiana

Hey girls! I had another NST today...nothing happening... I asked the doc whether he d consider breaking the scar tissue manually and he said no due to the previous section. He s just soooooo negative it's really annoying me :(
How are you doing girls??? Ps: do you remember how long you spotted after the removal? I m still spotting and I think I m losing parts of my plug.


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana your Dr sounds just like mine it's his way or nothing &#128513;. My spotting combined itself with my mucus plug I never went back to having clear. discharge from what I remember i really wouldn't worry as long as there's no smell to it and u don't think your losing amniotic fluid its normal. 
It's 5.30am here I have been up and down all night with hip pain have just given in and taken some paracetamol ( Dr said it was ok ) my hips are crunching and grinding whenever I move I'm not goin to complain too much though better than bh's or toothache ( touch wood) hopefully paracetamol will take the edge off and I can have a few hours sleep xxx


----------



## chistiana

Yikes laney that sounds painful!it sounds like you body is getting ready for the next few weeks! That's good despite the pain! How is your tooth aches btw? 
Thanks for the reassuring words, I think my plug is coming out with all this spotting. I would never have thought i d be spotting again after all even though I know it's ok!! I hope you can get some rest today. And I too take some painkillers when I have to..especially with headaches I think it's better to take some and relax than suffer in silence!


----------



## Septie

Christiana, so exciting to hear you are onto the last steps (of course, now the baby is ready - they'll probably take some more weeks!). Yup, can imagine about the spotting...And nooo, about those hip pains, laney:wacko: But I agree, better than a toothache (fwiw, my toothache has calmed down a bit again. It seems to flare up every few weeks this pregnancy - why did it start a month after I fell pregnant grrr, don't want to remove the amalgam with baby in tummy. Still, I should probably just get it fixed before I need an emergency root canal.)
I am 30 weeks today:happydance:, Koifish and Tuga, you are right behind me!


----------



## Laney26

Woo hoo Septie congrats on 30 wks you r on the countdown now. Really glad your tooth is a little better mine is too ( touch wood) but I know it cud flare u at any point &#128513;.
Christiana thanks for making me feel better about the painkillers, I have had to take quite a bit of paracetamol and sometimes codeine as I get a lot of migraines during pregnancy but as u and the Drs say it's worse the mother being in pain and stressed. Indeed it did settle my hips enough for me to get to sleep. I didn't wake up till 11am oops lol then hubby took us tobFrankie and bennys for brunch. It was kind of a big deal as that's only the 2nd time I've been out for food or anything else fun since Xmas for the 1 St time I think I may be starting to chill a bit xxx


----------



## chistiana

Heyyy laney, finally you can relax a little! I remember that feeling of being normal after all that bed rest!! 

septie congratulations on making it to 30 weeks! For some weird reason 30 sounds soooooo much better than the 28weeks that everyone's after!!! Glad your tooth ache has settled,maybe I an just leave you alone now for good!!

Afm I ve been walking, picking kids up, thought my dd to cycle today and run after her like crazy so she wouldn't fall..still maya seems very comfy in there! Roll on 39 weeks!


----------



## Tuga

Hi lovelies &#128536; I've has a really crappy day today. Last night I couldn't sleep with severe abdominal pain. I tried to avoid the hospital because I am afraid they will keep me there but in the end I had to go. I was there since 8 am until 5.30pm. They did all the checks and tests. I have a urine infection and they said that my previous c-section scars are quite swollen. Baby putting pressure there is not helping. 
I asked if I could come home and doctor said yes as long as I take it slowly. I am just happy that I am at home.

Regarding painkillers, don't worry girls, I've taken my share during this pregnancy. Paracetamol plus codeine. Otherwise I would be in an even worse situation. 
Hope you are all ok.
Septie, congrats on getting to 30 weeks. I will be 29 tomorrow &#128525;


----------



## chistiana

Ooow Tuga I m sorry about this ui...its a really good thing you actually went and caught it though...I m assuming you re being treated with antibiotics right? That's good and hopefully you ll feel better very very soon. I wouldn't worry about antibiotics either..I took 5 different times when pg with dd1, doc was very reassuring that it was ok! Now seriously put your feet up, drink up as much as possible (keep a bottle with you all the time, it's easier if you re not a big drinker) and maybe some cranberries or cranberry juice. 29 weeks is awesome btw!


----------



## Laney26

Good morning lovely ladies. 
Tuga how are you feeling today. Bless you really are having a rough ride of things aren't you. I went through something similar at 24 weeks ended up getting admitted for 2 nights. At least it sounds like they have found the cause of your pain, those bloody UTIs cause so much trouble, like Christiana I have had 4 or 5 this pregnancy. How the heck did ladies cope before antibiotics were discovered? Do u think your c sec scars are a different issue I hope so much it settles for you and at least you are home and can get some rest. When do u get your blood tests sweetie?
Christiana of all the time to start athletics lol &#128515; I just jealous and can't wait to be able to go for a stitch free walk though I doubt I'll get far. Seriously it's awesome u are able to do that little Maya is in there for the long haul who'd have thought it eh if only we had a crystal ball and cud have seen she'd still be in there at this gestation lol. Enjoy these last days of pregnancy. 
Septie hope you are doin ok and things are nice and calm. 
Afm hips are much better phew thanks for all the pain killer reassurance it really means a lot. I have a busy day tomorrow i am getting a heart monitor fitted ( have a fast heart rate they think it's anxiety related but better safe than sorry) then straight for my scan and stitch removal date) am feeling a bit daunted by such a busy day that I am no longer used to but there we go. Kids are back to school today I always miss them so much. Love to all you ladies. Have just eaten a whole ginger cake and glass of milk before 7 am oops lol xxx


----------



## Tuga

Good morning ladies&#128536;
I had a good night's sleep thankfully. How are you?
Yeah, I am taking antibiotics and I absolutely hate it. The aftertaste is just horrible but hopefully it will end this infection and I will have one less problem to worry about. 
I've been drinking lots of water mainly because hubby keeps reminding me. I am really bad with drinking water. I will try to do better&#128521;
Christiana, I am also jealous that you are stitch free and able to have at least some normality. Can't wait to be there. 
Laney, don't worry about eating a whole cake. I do that on a daily basis&#128514; I am already dealing with so much so be able to eat cakes at least brings me happiness. The only problem is heartburn &#128530; could do without that.
On Thursday I am going to see my consultant to get the test results. Hopefully it will be ok. Fingers crossed.
My son went back to school today but my daughter only starts tomorrow. So happy because I still have company for today. Hate being home alone.


----------



## Laney26

Tuga are you on cefalexin? The taste and smell of that stuff is so vile. I've been on 2 cefalexin and trimethroprim. The heartburn is kicking in now ugh


----------



## Laney26

Grr post sent before I'd finished. I too am useless with the water drinking. I started drinking fizzy water mixed with cranberry, tastes a bit more like Pop lol I am finding I need to drink loads to get my urine actually clear. Lots of my friends have been on their hold, if u cud be anywhere I'd love to be sprawled on a beach with white sand listening to the sea. Lovely you have 1 more day with your daughter. Do u manage getting them to school ok with the whole resting thing, it's been hard to manage for me xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hey Laney, yes I'm on cefalexin. It is just horrible&#128547;
I wish I was in a beach somewhere sunny as well. Maybe next year lol
The school run would be a nightmare if I didn't have my sisters near me. My daughter has to sleep in my sisters house twice a week because hubby leaves too early for work on those days and is unable to take her. My son is 11 and bacause the school is not too far away he gets the bus by himself. I am on the phone with him until he gets inside school grounds hahahhahaha xx


----------



## Laney26

I knew it would be cefalexin when u said about the taste it's vile isn't it ? 
My hubby leaves for work super early I was doing the school run myself until I got to about 22 weeks, the school is on a super steep hill and u can't park anywhere near. I now have an arrangement with the school I drop them off approx 9.10 so I can just pull up outside and on a night one of the parents brings them to the car for me. It's not ideal but it's getting us through. I had to stop taking them swimming as well as it was just too much luckily hubby has been able to take that over for the short term. My biggest guilt is he cooked meals, I have always made everything from scratch they'd never had a ready meal but we have had a lot of ready meal ( hubby gets them all from m and s he thinks they'll be healthiest lol ) but I can't wait to get cooking again. I haven't felt my stitch for weeks but today it keeps 'tweaking' and baby has been punching it this morning. I know what u mean about your son and keeping him on the phone, they are so precious aren't they. My hubby used to have to get the train on his own to school twice a day and had the time of his life. He wants that for our kids and I'm like over my dead body lol xxx


----------



## Tuga

Laney, don't worry about the ready meals. Same here. Hubby cooks when he is home early but the kids complain because " its not the same as mummy's" and " daddy, always burns our food" hahahhahah he tries his best but he is a disaster in the kitchen&#128514;. 
Yesterday when I was at the hospital the doctor checked my stitch to see if it was still in place. Omg!!! It hurt so much&#128561; I am now officially dreading stitch removal. I will definitely ask for gas and air.


----------



## Laney26

Oh my I'm sat in my car waiting for kids and baby is kicking my bladder it feels like I'm going to wet myself any second argghhhhhh. 
Did you get a speculum, they hurt so much don't they and I can never work out why they hurt so much. I avoid those things like the plague, I didn't the past 2 pregnancies but this one every time I've had a speculum I've bled and been uncomfortable for days. I've never been offered gas and air for stitch removal but if you are offered it take it. If you have to deliver early will you have a natural birth or c section do u know? I think I'd prefer a c sec but my last 2 were natural ( 2 episiotomies) so guessing they will want me natural again. I guess I will find out everything tomorrow. Am so nervous xxx


----------



## Tuga

It will be another c-section for me Laney. Hopefully this time I will be awake and see the baby straightaway. They said because I has a rupture the 2nd time around they won't let me go to full term. 
Don't even tell me about kicks on the bladder. This baby is an expert in kicking me exactly where he shouldn't.
Are you going to the hospital tomorrow? It will be fine. 
Have any of you sorted yours and baby hospital bag yet? I am getting myself ready just in case. Don't really know what to pack for baby...haven't done this for 10 years&#128514; xx


----------



## Laney26

Yes hospital tomorrow for growth scan, will get stitch removal date and go through birth plan. 
I hadn't done anything for me or baby as of last week then panicked and packed my and babies bag. I will send u my list if you'd like it as a guide, I too am feeling very out of practice at this lol. My pram has been discontinued so I've struggled to get a mattress and sheets for that and the car seat had been a nightmare to clean. Have u got any baby stuff left or are you having to buy all new xxx


----------



## Tuga

Aww thank you Laney. I've been looking at lists online lol.
I gave everything away because we were not planning on having more children. My sister had a baby girl last year but she bought pink everything and my hubby is having none of it. The car seat has a bit of pink but hubby said he would rather do extra hours to buy a new one hahhaha. Basically I need to buy everything. At the moment I am just concentrating on buying clothing, nappies and other essentials but I have already seen the pram, car seat, cot and other things we will need. Looking forward to spend a lot of money lol
Are you excited for tomorrow? xx


----------



## Laney26

I envy you we kept our stuff just in case and it's been a nightmare to clean but getting there now. We moved to a smaller house then decided to make our family bigger as u do lol. I'm excited and nervous for tomorrow I'm paranoid about him being too small, my bump measured a smaller than it shud be a week ago so now I've got it in my head he is going to be too small. One little thing and I panic I think we've just been through so much I just worry about everything. How are u feeling about Thursday xxx


----------



## Tuga

Don't worry too much about bump measurements. Most of the cases I know the baby turned out to be 'normal' size or bigger than expected. After I had my son I dont worry to much about size. My main worry is health. As long as they are healthy everything else will be ok. Don't worry too much Laney.

I am a bit scared about Thursday. I would rather they kept me in if the test results are not good than deliver the baby. But I am getting myself ready just in case.
My next milestone is 32 weeks. I made it to 12, then 20, 24 and now 28 so I am looking forward to get to 32. 
xx


----------



## Laney26

Yes I totally agree with you if keeping you in rather than delivering is an option go with that. So many Drs have said to me every day counts. My stitch started to tear just before 24wks and at that point 28 weeks was all the Drs kept saying to me, they didn't seem to be that bothered after that. At least they can get the steroids etc in 1st before delivery if need be. They have some of the best maternity hosps in London don't they xxx


----------



## Tuga

Yeah, there's a lot of choice in London. Some of the best consultants are here. But there are so many pregnant ladies that sometimes it is a struggle to get a bed near your local hospital.
I would rather stay in hospital until I deliver that for him yo be born too early because we would still need to stay in hospital anyway. Hopefully it will all be ok and I will be able to stay at home until baby is good and ready. 
Good luck for tomorrow Laney, will be thinking about you. 
I hope everyone else is doing great. xx


----------



## Tuga

Hello lovelies&#128536; how's everyone doing? Hope all is good. I am having a relaxed day in bed watching telly.
Laney, I am thinking of you. Hope your appointment goes well today x.
Christiana, is baby here yet? Hope all is well.

Hope everyone is doing great. One of my mates had a baby boy this morning. He is absolutely gorgeous. They had been told that baby was on the small side and baby is actually above average weight. &#10084; xx


----------



## Laney26

Hi guys just got in. Tuga a dayin bed sounds rather good have u been watching daytime TV. How is you UTI today?
Ooh Christiana any news 
AFM scan went really well they think baby is about 5lb 8 and stitch removal date it 10 th June &#128561; now I have a date I think I want to keep it in a bit longer lol it's still comfy lol. In the car today it literally felt like baby had a pick axe and was hammering awAy on my stitch little monkey. Consultant also said he won't let me go over 40 wks so baby will Defo be here before 30 June and I think that's about all my news. Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hi Laney, that's exciting news &#128525; soon your baby will be here. I've been told they won't let me get to 40 weeks. Can't wait to have a stitch removal date.
Hate when my baby kicks me like that. He does it often.
Yeah, I am watching daytime tv. Been watching ' A place in the sun: Home or away'. Really envious of all these couples buying a house in sunny Spain. Seeing sun and swimming pools while the weather here is so grey and windy today is making me truly jealous hahhahaha

Hope Christiana is ok. She will probably have exciting news when she comes back.
My UTI is better today. The vile medication is working it seems. Wish I could stop it now but I have to finish the whole thing. I will celebrate on Friday when it's finally finished.
&#128536;


----------



## Laney26

So brill you are feeling better as least those meds work quickly even if they do stink lol. I had my stitch removal way in advance with the other 2 I liked it that way as it gave me another milestone (I like milestones if u haven't already guessed). I am so totally with you on the holiday front my hubby's mam and dad have an apartment in Spain we really should go more often but never get round to it we are definitely going next year, hubby was trying to get me to go this October but I don't want to commit to anything until baby is here and I know how I feel. 
I suspect the next time Christiana comes on here she is going to have some exciting news. Wouldn't that be lovely. My friend is having her 5th c sec and they are doing it at 36 weeks to be safe as they daren't let her labor at all with her scars xxx


----------



## Septie

Hey, that's not fair, now the two of you are making me think about vacations! I feel so stuck stuck stuck. Didn't go last summer due to some health issues, last winter didn't go as I kept spotting with this pregnancy and after 2 losses was worried, and then of course now...Stuck stuck stuck, and no vacation in sight. Sorry for the rant lol (I am not really mad).
I hate daytime TV, and here all evening shows have stopped for the summer - just repeats...Grrr. I am watching German shows via the internet. Any good British channels/shows that are accessible online?
Got my TdaP shot (given during pregnancy here to protect baby from Pertussis), and feel a bit off today. Baby has been kicking the cervix/vagina again, and I am not liking it - but feel a bit comforted by the fact that we've made it over 30 weeks. I am heading to 32 with you Tuga!
Rainy and cold here too. Tuga and Laney, you are also reminding me that we have a lot of cleaning to do before baby comes - we won't need to buy anything, except maybe a new car seat and diapers - fun purchases (3rd boy)...
Very curious about Christiana too! So exciting!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies you will have seen me pop onto this thread a few weeks ago but i havnt been on since as to be honest iv trying to keep off the internet googling things as i didnt want to scare myself. 

When i was pregnant in 2012/13 with my son i was on this thread all of the time :) it really helped me through and i felt such a bond with the ladies that was on at the same time. Iv popped back on today as im 12/13weeks and im feeling pressure in my bum already. I cant remember for the life of me if i felt this way last time when i was pregnant. So im wondering if anyone can tell me if you had pressure in your bum this early on?

My stitch will be placed at 14 weeks again and i cant wait. Im seeing my consultant on thurs and having a scan too so im going to get them to check on my cervix. In the mean time im just worrying as usual :( i even promised myself i wouldnt worry in this pregnancy as i had such a successful pregnancy last time with incompetent cervix and the cervical suture


----------



## Tuga

Hi Septie, good to hear from you.&#128536; 
Don't even get me started on holidays. I am originally from Portugal so I get really homesick during summertime. Sunshine, beaches and summer parties is all I think about. My children are a bit sad because we normally go there every summer and were planning to go in August but obviously can't go now. 

I am so jealous that you ladies won't need to buy stuff for the babies. I gave everything away 10 years ago and now I will have to buy new everything. I wanted to go and check some stuff on ebay but hubby won't have none of it. He says that our children had everything new and this one won't be different. He is working like a mad man. Only has Sundays and bank holidays off and only takes time off if I really need him to. He will take 2 weeks off when the baby is here. 

I've been watching a lot of daytime tv. Even shows I didn't watch before like the Jeremy Kyle show. Its good for laughs though&#128514;

Next Monday I will be 30 weeks&#128525; hopefully on Thursday I will get good news. xx


----------



## Tuga

Hi there Twinkle3&#128525; I remember reading your posts when I started to read this thread a few months ago. 
Yeah, I too started to feel pressure on my bum and my lady part early on. I remember I was so scared everytime I needed to use the toilet. Hubby used to sit next to the door because I would be crying I was do afraid of pushing the baby out. It is a very scary time but it will be ok. 
Are you excited about putting the stitch in? I relaxed a bit more once I had the stitch. Hope it all goes well x


----------



## Laney26

Hey Twinkle, another one here who got pressure really early I started resting up at about 10 weeks as I'd get pressure and my cervix would ache. I think the Drs thought it was in my head as they measured my cervix and it was still 5cm at that point. I have a poo phobia also I dread going. I remember you had the bad SPD didn't you, I also have that it's awful. My hips crunch all day and night. 
Aww Tuga your hubby sounds so sweet, it's lovely he wants to provide so well, just make sure he doesn't overwork and make himself poorly, my hubby did that once and it took him a long time to recover. Now I just drain him with the stress of this pregnancy lol. 
Septie I think we are all most certainly due a lovely holiday aren't we. 
Ladies last night I discovered sitting in the shower, I was in heaven for months now I have jumped in washed and out in 3 mins, last night I wedged myself so my lady bits were off the bottom and sat for ages it was just so nice only prob was I couldn't get up and had to be rescued by the husband poor guy probably felt like he was pulling a walrus out the shower lol xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hahahhahhahahah @ pulling a walrus Laney&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; my son just came to the room to ask why am I laughing so much. 
I am currently watching the Jeremy Kyle show on ITV2. Human stupidity never fails to amaze me. I don't really believe this show is for real. Can't believe people can be that stupid and go on national tv to air their dirty laundry while having the show host shouting at them hahgahahaha


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi tuga and laney thankyou for your replies you have made me feel so much better!! Yes im so excited for my stitch, i might be able to relax abit more. i really cant wait until its in again as i know the baby will be safe and secure then! And yes i suffered so bad with spd. Its horrible isnt it, i feel for you. I got to the stage where i couldnt even turn over in bes and slept with tons of pillows to get comfy x


----------



## Laney26

Haha they have loads of Geordies on there I promise we aren't all like that lol &#128539;. My friend works at a school and a few of the parents have been on his show. &#128513;


----------



## Laney26

Twinkle I do wonder if the pressure/ pain I felt early on was linked to SPD. It's something I suspected. If it makes u feel better all that aching very early on was when my cervix still measured 5cm so hopefully it's nothing too scary xxx I found my cervix bled this time round a few times I believe it's die to the amount of scar tissue xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

I was thinking the same laney that it could be linked to spd as Iv been feeling bruised in my groin like the spd has returned early. It's funny you should mention the bleeding aswel. This time around Iv had a few moments where Iv spotted Which is strange as I didn't experience this last time and Thankyou its made me feel a lot better to know your cervix was still nice and long even though you felt pressure. I'm paranoid already and I told myself this time I wouldn't be paranoid lol xx


----------



## Septie

Twinkle, I just wanted to add: I had funky vaginal/cervix pressure late first tri, especially when in the bathroom attempting you know what. I believe in my case it was related to my retroverted uterus, as soon later it moved up and that feeling stopped. I also had spotting in first tri, supposedly due to an inflamed cervix as they couldn't find anything else - now makes me wonder if that was also made worse by the retroverted uterus combined with constipation. As I haven't had spotting since 13 weeks...
I have some spd this pregnancy (none in my first 2) - but nothing unbearable yet thankfully!
Tuga, I can imagine that you and the kids miss Portugal!! I also miss going home to Europe with the kids - we'd do that every summer (plus sometimes in the winter) since we had kids. The saddest bit is actually that the kids miss out on so much due to this pregnancy:cry: Not just vacations, but little day trips etc.


----------



## Koifish

Good evening! 

It sounds like everyone's hanging in there! Septie I bet your glad your pushing through the 30 week marks! Laney I am glad your appoinment went well! Your getting close, that's exciting! I hope Christina is doing good. Hello twinkle I hope everything goes smoothly for you! 

All these vacation posts makes me miss the beach! I normally go on vacation in July and will miss out this year as well :( though I only have hubby who's missing out so not as bad. The TV is getting very old along with the bed rest. Mostly watch river monsters right now or sleeping.

I did have another scan no change with cervix which is good. Though baby seems like he's trying to punch it open here and there. He's still laying on it. Unfortunately I have other complications arising so I am still nervous and keep a week to week keep them cooking goal.


----------



## Laney26

Hi koi fish I'm so sorry you are having added complications thats the last thing you need. I know what you mean about getting sick of the TV I at the point where I can just let the news play all day as I just can't be bothered with it and I don't have the attention span to read anymore either. I had a long day out with appointments yesterday it was a bit of walking but mainly sitting in the car and waiting room but I do think it put some pressure on the stitch it felt irritated last night. I have another appt today with a longish drive which isn't ideal but nothing I can do. Have been awake 5.30 every morning for the past week. Joy oh joy lol xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ladies you ve been busy busy busy!!!! 

Nope, no news to share here! Sorry I ve been MIA but these last few days have been a little rough and very worrying. The doc has been a complete a**hole and every time he sees me (every 2-3 days for NST) he keeps saying we ll have an emergency section. This has really brought me down and is really worrying me sick. Couple that with the fact maya has been extremely quiet for the last 2-3 days (veeeeeerrrryyyy very quiet) and you get the picture. I m trying to do everything I can go get this cervix to shorten and dilate but nothing seems to be doing the trick. I got hubby back into business, bought a bouncy ball to bounce myself stupid and walk fast past 4-5 Km....the result is a really really sore pubic bone and maya climbing even higher up in my belly :( anyway sorry for the rant.

Laney I m so so happy your growth scan went really good! And I can't believe you ditch that stitch in a week! That's awesome! Btw cherish your boy digging on that cervix, maybe it will end up cooperating better than mine! And yikes about all that cleaning...I still haven't started on car seat cleaning but we got a new pram cause our old one was so dirty from the place we stored it I seriously couldn't face cleaning it! 

Tuga, hope your results tomorrow are the best results ever and you can keep your little monkey cooking for a good few weeks more! I m like you...we gave all our daughter's clothes away and now we have nothing! Funny thing is we had given our son's clothes to friends who just returned them so little maya will be wearing blue I guess! Did you say your section ruptured last time? What did they have to do? My doc says if it ruptures for me he ll have to remove my uterus?bwtf??

Septie, glad your cervix is holding just fine girl. keep resting!

Koifish, tell me about getting bored of tv..after those 5 months of bed rest with dd I think I literally went through every single stupid show there was! But it's great that your cervix hasn't changed so keep doing what you're doing. Sorry about the added complications, hope they can be a thing of the past soon.

Twinkle hey hey! I know the others have already answered this but yes, I had the bum pressure HOL! Good luck on your stitch placement, it's not long yo go so in the mean time just rest up. At thus gestation I doubt the baby gas enough weight yo cause your cervix to really dilate.

Hope you re all having a lovely day girls! Sorry if I ve mixed some of the posts up but I don't dare hit the back button cause usually I just end up losing everything!


----------



## Tuga

Good morning my lovelies&#128536;
Laney, how are you today? Don't worry hun, I am exactly the same. Been awake since 5 am every single day for weeks now. The joys eh? &#128514;&#128514; 
I haven't turn on the tv because hubby is still sleeping. 
My baby keeps kicking me down below and it is so so painful plus this heartburn is killing me. 
Hope everyone is ok. I am a bit worried about Christiana. Praying that all is well xx


----------



## Tuga

Hellloooooooo Christiana&#10084;&#10084; was worried about you hun. Glad everything is ok&#128536;
Thank you hun. I am a bit stressed about tomorrow but trying to be positive. 
Yes hun my scar ruptured last time. Why would he say that?? My scar ruptured because they wanted me to try natural delivery and I think it was all too soon. My previous caesarean had been 2 years previous to that. I just remember blood everywhere and hubby and sister crying their eyes out. I ended up having another emergency c-section but they did not remove anything. Recovery was harder second time around...have you asked him why he would remove it? He needs to explain why. That's so strange...


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou everyone for your advice :) hope your all ok! I remember the worry of the stitch all too well in my last pregnancy. I can remember been scared too move and my little boy used to kick really low in the stitch too. I say kick, it must have been more of a headbutt as he was head down from 18weeks and soblow in my pelvis that they could never measure his head on the scans. 

Wishing you all lots of luck and you will all get there in the end with a healthy baby x


----------



## chistiana

Tuga you re so sweet for worrying about me! I don't know why he d say such a thing, I think he is trying to terrify me out of the vbac I want but saying he a going to have to remove my uterus sounds pretty aweful. It's been 3 years since my last section so I don't get why a vbac is such a big issue. Obviously if things are not progressing I m not suggesting he lets me take hours of labor but jumping from trying for a vbac to removing my uterus?????


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana oh man not surprised you are stressed. Sounds like he is doing everything he can to scare u into a section which just isn't fair on you especially when you are stressed with her movements as well. Bring back those crazy braxton hicks where are they when you bloody need/want them.
Tuga I bet today is really dragging with it being results day tomorrow it's awful having so much riding on one result. 
Im the same on a morning I lie stock still between hubby and son (son sneaks in about 3am every morning lol) I daren't move or put telly on so just lie there bored lol
Twinkle I can remember reading your posts about how low your son was he was engaged super early wasn't he there's nothing more scary than that pressure sensation when u have IC you'll feel better once your stitched up xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hi girls&#128536; I am spending the whole day in bed. Been sleeping most of the time. I have so much pressure on my cervix and because I am going to see my consultant tomorrow, I don't want to give him an excuse to keep me there hahaha. So today is all about relaxing for me.
My infection is almost all gone, my urine is clear and I am drinking more water than I have drank in my life lol. So hopefully tomorrow I will get good news. I am doing my bit and fingers crossed the blood test results is clear. xx


----------



## Koifish

Laney I hope your appoinment goes we ll today and the irritation dies down, nothing worse then being stuck and then uncomfortable on top of it! Feel better! 

Thanks Christina I am going to hold them in as long as I can! If i am going to have complications it's better it started up close to the 28 week mark instead of earlier, at least I know if I can hold out a few more weeks it's way better than if this stuff started earlier (trying to be positive). As for your little I hope she cooperates soon! Funny how you go from trying everything to keep them in and then you want to get them out! As for your doctor I can't believe he's trying to scare you with a section :( that's so terrible. Really an awful thing to say, i agree i would ask why he said that and would almost want a second opinion. He needs to respect your wishes and know that your not going to choose to do something that would harm baby. I hope it works out for you!

Twinkle lol gotta love how they cause problems one of mine is hard to get some measurements there like way down there trying to get an angle on him where they can measure! Such trouble makers! 

Tuga I hope it all works out for you tomorrow and everything is clear! They say water is great for flushing out everything!


----------



## Laney26

Tuga GOOD LUCK tomorrow.


----------



## Laney26

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hello my lovelies&#10084; 
Thank you all. I can relax now. My blood test result was better than last week's&#128525;&#128525;&#128077; cannot tell you how relieved I am!!! 
Doctor has now book a growth scan for the 13 (yes, a saturday&#128561;!) and another appointment with him for the 18th. If all is well, he said he will book the caesarean and stitch removal for the same day at 38 weeks&#10084; so I will do everything on the same day and that also includes sterilization. Me and hubby had already agreed on this and today he said ok. They had previously said no because of my age but now they have said yes. He said I will need to see someone to discuss it further but if that's what I want than they will do it. I would love to have a house full of children but I can't go through another pregnancy and suffer the way I've suffer throughout my pregnancies. I already feel blessed with the 3 I have.&#10084; 
Hope everyone is well. I would drink a glass of wine if I could to celebrate today's results hahahhahahah&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## 3littlebird3

Hey everyone! I just have a few questions maybe you could help me with. 

I had my stitch put in about 2 1/2 weeks ago. I was starting to feel pretty much back to normal but then two days ago I started to get terrible back pain like I had after my spinal. I also have a lot of pressure around my lower abdomen and I'm having a hard time urinating. I know it could all just be symptoms of being pregnant. I'm only 14 weeks. 

I had a urine test done to check for UTI this morning and it came back negative. The dr (not my OB, he lives 3 hours away) wants me to take antibiotics for 7 days just to be safe, but I am not really comfortable with taking them when my test was negative...

What are your opinions on all of this?


----------



## Laney26

Hey Tuga that is AMAZING news I'm so happy for you &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## Laney26

We are in the same boat as much as I'd like to be a house full of kids as well, hubby is going for the snip after this one is born. It's just too much stress on our body mind and family. 
Little bird it could be something it could be nothing. I would definitely take the antibiotics to be safe, they won't hurt your baby I've had 4 lots this pregnancy and if anything is hanging round it will nip it in the bud xxx


----------



## Koifish

Congratulations Tuga that's great news!!! &#9786;I bet you feel a lot better now. Glad it worked out. 

I wouldn't mind a big family but having limited space and with how crazy this first go has been. I think I'll take my by one get one free deal and I am perfectly happy with that. It really is a lot of stress and strain on us and family!


----------



## chistiana

Tuga thats awesome news!!! I am sooo sooo happy for you! With that imaginary drink cheers to some stress free relaxing time from here on! 
It's so funny we re all on the same road. We re by having a 4th one either. I d love another one but it's not fair on the kids or hubby with all the limitations and stress pgs have put on us already. I am more than grateful to have 2 and hopefully 3 health Los! 

Littlebird, I agree with laney hun. It's probably nothing but I d take the antibiotics just in case. I took 4-5 lots with my previous pg and the doc didn't worry at all. The pressure can be completely normal but I d rather be safe than sorry.!


----------



## Tuga

Hey ladies &#128536; thank you.
How's everyone doing today? 
I barely slept yesterday. Baby kept kicking down below and I had really bad heartburn on top of it. 
Today I have been laying in bed trying to catch up on my sleep.
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Septie

Tuga, so happy for you!!! Fantastic news! I slept wonderfully tonight (asked hubby to take the kids in the morning to let me sleep in) - but had barely slept the night before...
We are also done. This little one, our third too, is almost a miracle: It turns out I have premature ovarian failure (the hormones were awfully low, they wouldn't even have agreed to IVF), maybe due to Hashimoto - though I am 40 already; and had two miscarriages last year. It's ok, however: With this pregnancy being so stressful almost from the start, plus the major morning sickness with vomiting to 18 weeks, I wouldn't want to risk all the worries yet again. And I have a feeling hubby would rather abstain than go through this again - it's hard on us, but hard on the OHs too. I am glad to be done with pregnancy, and just want to enjoy the little ones!!!
Amazingly enough, initially we wanted only one. Now we are at 3 - and our parents, who had 2, think we are crazy.


----------



## Tuga

Hey Septie, thank you&#128536;
I know exactly what you mean. I can't deal with the stress of another pregnancy as well. My hubby doesn't want to go through this again and I also think it would be unfair on our children. I always end up in hospital, need surgery and can't barely look after them and because hubby works long hours they have to stay with our family. 
I am also thinking about my long term health. It's just not worth it to put myself in a risky situation again.
We always wanted 2 children and will now be blessed with 3. I am very thankful for that.
Plus, my mum would kill me if I decide to have anymore. Hahahhaha she's seen my suffering first hand and I know she is hoping I don't go through all this pain again. Xx


----------



## Koifish

Pregnancy is no joke it really does take a toll on you and your body! I am in the same position as you Tuga not getting much sleep so just laying around hoping to sleep at some point! I am starting to feel a lot of pain it makes sleep very hard. I hope you get some sleep &#128564;

Hope you ladies are having a good day!


----------



## Laney26

Hey ladies another one here with a lack of sleep. I woke up at 3am and lay awake about 10 mins before the alarm went off now I'm just shattered but trying to stay up a bit later so hopefully I sleep longer. 3 seems to be the in number doesn't it? I have been assured should I fall pregnant again I shall be presented with divorce papers lol. 
I am just so so tired I am desperate to start getting up and doing normal things but if I went into labor 3 days before 37 weeks id be gutted so still taking it easy. Love to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## chistiana

What is it with sleep these days? It's 4:02am and I m so tired I want to cry. Yet I m coughing like a dog, heartburn is just the worse and it feels like my lo is trying to escape from my mouth. I ve moved to the couch mind you! I know I m going to miss being pg despite all the worrying but being sleep deprived due to it is the one thing I ll never ever miss again! 39 weeks today! Who would have ever told me! 

Hope we can all eventually catch up on some sleep soon ladies!


----------



## Laney26

Lol am with u on the early morning waking I am averaging 5am at the minute &#128553;. 39 weeks that is amazing imagine if someone had told u that 20 weeks ago blooming fantastic. I bet u r just so uncomfortable by now, I am noticing the discomfort getting worse daily now, it's the squashed lungs that gets me. Come on Christianas little girl it's time to evacuate xxx


----------



## Tuga

Good morning lovely ladies&#128536;
Christiana congratulations! 39 weeks&#128077; well done.
Today I had to move away from the bed and sleep on the floor. Hubby was not happy lol. He said he would sleep on the floor instead but it felt so comfortable for me. I finally managed to sleep around 4am. 
I can't wait to get to 38 weeks. Heartburn is killing me and I haven't had a good night's sleep in ages.


----------



## chistiana

Tuga..on the floor????? Seriously??? Lol! Get a yoga mat at least!! I wish my heartburn had stopped with being 39 weeks...for me it's only getting worse! 6 km fast past walking last night and nada! 

Laney, if someone had told me I d have replied they re crazy! Even the doctor was sure we weren't even going to make it to the 9th month! And then he was sure once we took the stitch out maya would come flying out! I guess she has her own plans! And lol, at least when these babies come out and want to feed every 2 hours we ll be already trained! We might even get more sleep!


----------



## Tuga

Christiana, don't worry. I had some duvets on the floor and my pregnancy pillow lol
I can deal with anything but this heartburn is just pissing me off. Eating icecream helps a bit. Hopefully it will go away soon.


----------



## Laney26

Hi ladies I would sleep anywhere as long as I could sleep. Was in the car today and was just soooo uncomfortable. Couldn't even eat my McDonald's chips they wouldn't fit in. Have had a trip to mother care to get our last minute things. It's made me realise the toll that bedrest has taken so I've decided I need to be up on my feet more to get a little muscle built up before he arrives think my lung capacity is pretty poor also. The weather here is poo again. Love to all xxx


----------



## chistiana

I hate heartburn with all my might too! Tuga, you know how you said ice cream helps?? Well I sent hubby out for ice cream tonight....he got me grapefruit flavored :( I won't comment further! 
Laney you can walk around now and get that boy lowered a bit to get some space! I just hope he doesn't follow maya in that aspect!


----------



## Tuga

Hahahhhahshahah men sometimes are so useless. But we have to give them a break because most of the time they are pretty good. Especially now with all this stress.
Ice lollies, vanilla icecream plus walking for a while are the only thing that help me deal with heartburn. I didn't want to go out today but I was running out of ice lollies so I had to go get some at Sainsbury's. 
I finished my antibiotics today. Cannot tell you how happy I am that I won't need to deal with that taste anymore. Hopefully...xx


----------



## Laney26

Haha grapefruit of all flavours lol that's brill. 
Tuga just remembered cefalexin made my heartburn 10x worse hopefully now your finished it will settle. 
Day 1 of not bed resting I'm bloody exhausted xxx


----------



## chistiana

Yes grapefruit....next time why don't you get me lemon or something???? Useless doesn't even come close sometimes!

Tuga, I don't know that antibiotic but it sounds vile..thank God it's finished! And if laney is right then you have a nice surprise to look forward to!

Laney, 2 days to 37 right? Remind me again when s the stitch out?


----------



## chistiana

Ladies I m sitting here, 2:32 am and I kind of think I m at the early stages of labor...been having contractions for the past half an hour or so...they re not extremely regular but averaging every 5 minutes and mild to medium in intensity. Really not sure what to believe but really hope this is it!


----------



## Septie

Good luck, Christina! How exciting!!! Full term - so amazing!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks :) I just called my doc since its been a little more than 2 hours with contractions but he said they need to be every 5 minutes for an hour before I make my way. They are currently roughly every 8-10 minutes so we ll see!


----------



## Laney26

Oh wow Christiana. I hope this is it for you. Got everything crossed for you and your little girl xxx


----------



## Tuga

Good luck Christiana&#128525; fingers crossed today is the day. Hope it all goes well. xx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks for your wishes girls. I m so dissapointed though..I went in for another NST, contractions keep coming and some are pretty intense but they are irregular now so doc says there's nothing he can do so he sent me home :(


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies,

Hope your all ok. Christiana i hope your little girls here for you soon.

Im wondering if any of you ladies have suffered with thrush during your pregnancies,

Iv never suffered with it before during pregnancy and iv been told by the nurse that i can use creams to get rid of it but i forgt to say i suffer with incompetent cervix :( im wondering if the cream will affect my cervix, i dont want my cervix to open but i need to get rid of the thrush ready for my stitch to be inserted on the 16th x


----------



## Laney26

Oh no Christiana you are kidding. Bless your heart. 
Twinkle I've had thrush a few times in this pregnancy. Yes u definitely need to be clear from thrush for stitch placement. I think this is one you need to ask the experts about. I used numerous pessarys This pregnancy but only after stitch wAs in and we knew cervix was fully shut. I also had to take a fluconazole tablet but I know they don't like giving these in 1st trimester. I suspect u will be fine with a pessary but see whAt your consultant says xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thanks laney for your advice it really helps :) I'll use the external cream today and I'll ring my consultants secretary tomorrow morning to ask about the internal part so see if he would recommend it or not. I just can't wait till my stitch is in and deffinetly don't want it postponed through thrush :( I tried all the natural remedies first and none of them worked x


----------



## Laney26

Twinkle id be exactly the same. the good news is you have plenty of time to get the thrush fully cleared up before your stitch date. I'm sure your cervix will be shut so a pessary should be fine Defo ask consultant 1st they may even give u the tablet. Fun and games eh. Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ladies Maya made her grand entry at 21:30 weighting 2540g after a very successful, all natural vbac!!!!!! I am more than excited, it was the best of my three labors and she s just perfect! She stayed sunny side up but we still made it!!!! She s an absolute angel!


----------



## 3littlebird3

Christiana, congratulations!!! So exciting!


----------



## Tuga

&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084; congratulations Christiana!!so happy for you&#128536; well done. Welcome Maya, may you bring lots of love and joy to mummy and daddy xx &#10084;


----------



## Koifish

That's so wonderful congratulations Christina!!!!!!!!! &#128149;&#127881;&#9786;


----------



## Laney26

Woooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo congratulations &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;welcome to the world Maya. So happy you got your v bac xxxx


----------



## Laney26

Good morning ladies I thought there was going to be 2 new arrivals today. I had a couple of painful braxtons last night I just ignored them and went to sleep. At 4.30 I woke up to my bump being tight and sore but the worst but was a pulling pain in my bum area, at one point I also felt pressure it was pretty painful. It lasted about 2 hrs then started to calm and I took some paracetamol. Still a bit tender now but haven't got the pressure or pulling. I have 14 hours to hold on until I am 37 weeks I so hope I get there. Hope everyone else is having nice quiet days and am just so over the moon for you Christiana xxx


----------



## Tuga

Good morning lovelies.
Laney, ohhhh how exciting if you and Christiana had babies at the same time&#128525; you are past the 36 weeks so that's ok. Have you packed your hospital bag yet? If not you really should just in case.
I am very excited because I am 30 weeks today&#10084; but the aches just keep on coming. This morning I woke up with this nasty pain on my back after sleeping for just 3 hours. Hubby said to call midwives to let them know but I think this is due to me not sleeping well for a few day now. Let me see how the day goes...


----------



## Laney26

Morning Tuga. Happy 30 weeks. From 30 weeks I class as the countdown. I have had pretty bad back / hip ache all the way through and it's so hard to know if it's something or nothing. Today is not the day I want to have him as we bought a new build house last yr and today is the day they r ripping up the floor, re screedi g and relaying it. Today was the only date the company cud do it (typical). My 6 yr old is also on his school trip to the beach and I just feel a bit anxious about it, I'll be glad when he's home. Are those aches settling at all. My guide has always been if paracetamol settles it it's ok but If it doesn't get checked. No idea if that's right or not though xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hey Laney, yes I have already taken paracetamol and it is getting better. I don't think is anything to worry about.
When my kids go to the seaside without me I am unable to do anything lol I can only relax when I have them in front of me. 
Trust babies to choose exactly the most stressful day to be born eh? xx


----------



## Laney26

Lol I can never do anything the easy way lol. Glad the paracetamol has helped I think you are right those aches and pains would be building by now if it was anything serious. You are like me I just won't relax till I know he is back just want this day to go quickly for so many reasons xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Congratulations Christiana it's always lovely to here of a baby's birth especially after an IC pregnancy. 

Laney I had a few false alarms with my little boy. The day before I had him I woke up thinking I was in labour the contractions disappeared and came back properly the next day. Hopefully your baby stays put a little longer for you :) take it easy.

Ladies I'm really upset today. I was supposed to be seeing my consultant last week but instead he wasn't available and I had to see a different one. She wasn't really caring and I asked for my cervical stitch booking in. She first tried to talk me into cervical length scans rather than a stitch. Even though Iv had a stitch in my last pregnancy due to two preterm births, one of them resulting in the loss of my little boy.
Any way she reluctantly booked me in for a cervical stitch but she said I didn't need a theatre slot or a pre op and just to turn up on the day to the delivery suite? I thought it was strange as last time I had my stitch I had to be checked over in the pre op then I had a letter sent out to me telling me what to eat on the day of the procedure and I was booked in on a theatre list.

So Iv rang my consultants secretary today questioning why I just have to turn up on the day without being booked in and the secretary can't believe what this other consultants told me as I'm not booked in for a stitch at all :( I have arranged for my other children to be looked after on the day the consultant told me and my fiancé had booked time off work too. All for nothing :( now I'm sat here waiting to see if I can even be booked in for 14weeks.

I'm so anxious to get this stitch in as I'm feeling a lot of pressure in my stomach and bum and I dar to even go out any more now x


----------



## Laney26

Oh no twinkle that bloody ridiculous. Similar happened to me though not as bad. How could she even suggest not having a stitch with your history that's just off the scale stupidity. Thank goodness u had the sense to phone the secretary, I hope so much u can still have your date. I was all prepped and gowned up for my stitch this time and last minute they sent me home as they had too many emergencies I was gutted as just wanted it in and hubby had day off and I had to find childcare again. Let's just hope they can still keep that date for u. Just make sure it's the consultant u know goin to do the stitch and not that daft woman xxx


----------



## Twinkle 3

Laney I can't believe It I could cry as I was on countdown :( I just can't believe that a consultant can be so daft when they are a proffesional u think u can trust them. I'm now starting to wonder if she has told me right with the other things I asked on the day, like I questioned if I needed swabs before my stitch this time and she said no. Even though last time I had swabs? 

Aww That is terrible what they did to you! I would have been very angry if they did that to me. It's not fair when you get yourself mentally prepared for somthing then it's just taken away. Esp when a stitch is so important to us to keep our babies in!

Do you know what the consultant asked me aswel. Are you sure you don't want to postpone your stitch placement until your Down syndrome screening comes back as you might want a termination instead! I can't even believe someone would suggest waiting for a stitch placement and suggesting termination


----------



## Laney26

Crikey Twinkle this woman sounds off her rocker. I was never given swabs before any of my stitches however this last preg I pretended I thought I had thrush and got a swab that way ( naughty naughty). The problem I had was getting an appointment with my consultant to arrange the stitch, I had to phone and explain to the secretary several times why I needed an appointment with him before 12 weeks. When they finally sent an appointment for me to meet him I'd have been 16 weeks in the end I had to make a very emotional/angry call as I was running out of time. Then it got cancelled and rearranged. I think my Dr was as pissed off as me about that


----------



## Tuga

Omg Twinkle, what a horrible person you came across&#128561;! How could she ask you that!!??? I would make a complain and refuse to be seen again by this person. So horrible.
I swear some of these medical staff have no heart seriously...the amount of heartless doctors I have come across in the last 13 years is sad. Thankfully there are some really good ones out there.
I always look for a second opinion. Always.
I hope it all goes well for you and you can still have your date. Its better like that than to end up like me. They put it off until they realised I really had to have it and I ended up having an emergency one after going to the hospital to have a normal scan. 
It will be ok Twinkle. I will have fingers crossed for you&#128536;


----------



## Septie

Christiana, congratulations!!! And a 39 weeker! Thrilled for you! Enjoy:thumbup:
Twinkle - really incredible...Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Septie

Tuga, forgot to add - congrats on 30 weeks! I breathed a huge sigh of relief then (am 31w1d now) - I really think by far the worst is behind you. I believe if they come now, they will be ok eventually...Am heading for another leg ultrasound 'cause I keep having weird leg pain (family history of blood clots...).


----------



## Tuga

Hey Septie, thank you. I am so happy to be 30 weeks. My next milestone is 32 and then 36. Today I have been having loads of weird pains.
Hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Laney26

Hello lovely ladies, how is everyone today. Christiana how are you and the lovely Maya. 37 weeks today for me and I get my stitch out tomorrow, I have so many emotions running through my head. I hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hi ladies&#128536; hope everyone is well.
Laney my lovely congratulations on 37 weeks&#128077;. Tomorrow is the day then. Will be crossing everything for you so it will be done quickly and painless. 
Doctor said I can walk a bit now so I've been going for walks in my local park. Today I took my daughter to school for the first time in months. She was so excited &#128525; xx


----------



## Laney26

Awww Tuga that must have been so lovely. I was very pensive this morning and realise more than ever it's the little things that count. It was funny this morning was lying in bed thinking for the 1st time in months I can sit at the table inThe kitchen for breakfast with my kids then came down and the kitchen table is in the bloody living room as the kitchen floor is being replaced so once again I had breakfast on the sofa lol xxx


----------



## Koifish

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well. 

Hope everything is OK with your leg septie! Congrats Laney I hope it goes well tomorrow :) Tuga enjoy walking, I bet it feels nice to be moving around a bit! Christina I hope you and you little are doing well!!! Twinkle that is absolutely horrible I hope your able to get it all straightened out! What terrible things of her to say and do. I would definitely refuse to see her ever again. Hope it works out!

I am good, hitting the 28 week point shortly. Was told that at this point I am to not piss off my cervix but no point in measurements any more and should be ok. The complications have gotten better and will hopefully work it's self out so I should make it for a bit longer if things keep the way they are or get better. :)


----------



## chistiana

Hey girls! I promise I ve been reading the updates but hardly had time to reply!
Koi fish it's great your cervix is holding so well and you re past the dreadful 28 weeks! 
Laney HOW DID IT GO???? I can't believe it, that's it laney, you re there!!
Tuga ok that's a bit late but CONGRATULATIONS on the 30 (and now even more) weeks!!! 
Septie hope the leg appointment goes really well! 
Twinkle I d be making a complaint with that horrible witch. I hope you got the appointment for 14weeks already. Will be


----------



## chistiana

Sorry pressed sent way too soon!

Sooooo we re still in the hospital (3 days are mandatory) but going home today!!! She's the most amazing sweet little thing!!! She's a boob monster, constantly on, but managed to only lose 20g in 3 days!!!! I cant wait to take her home for her to meet her brother and sister!!! She is the spitting image of nikolas and Natalia so now we ll go from saying they re twins to saying they re triplets!!!! Will post a picture as soon as we re home! I m ecstatic and sooooooooo grateful for such a blessing! Here's to all our babies being healthy and beautiful safely in our arms!


----------



## Laney26

Good morning ladies the sun is actually shining. Haven't got much time as on the way into the hosp so will catch up with everyone later. I have to be there 9.30 for stitch removal eeek. Love to you all xxx


----------



## Septie

Good luck Laney! Will be thinking of you today!!
Christiana, so glad everything is going well with your little boobmonster. Can't wait for the picture! Funny that people have called your older ones twins...Same happens with ours all.the.time. Strange, as our kids are all 2 years apart (mine look maybe one year apart, as our eldest is on the short side, but still!)
koifish, almost 28 weeks, that's fabulous!!! You must be so relieved.
Leg appointment went well - my legs must be feeling funky due to the long bedrest...Tuga, walking a bit is great - I've been doing it a bit (within reason) as well.


----------



## Laney26

Hey ok that was pretty much as painful as labor. My cervix had grown over the knot so they had to dig it out, took about 50 mins ended up on the gas and air. Consultant had to come in and take it over as the Dr couldn't get it out. Had some strong painkillers so just cAme home and went to bed. Drs were as shocked as me at how much my cervix had grown over the stitch. How that did not set labor off I do not know. They put me on nst monitor not one braxton/contraction. 
Christiana Maya sounds like she's doing amazing you must have good quality milk. Septie so glad your legs are nothing serious. 
Tuga great idea walking get your strength up wish I had started walking a bit sooner xxx


----------



## Laney26

Sorry koi fish sorry sent before I said congrats on approaching 28 weeks, the most important milestone of all xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hey Laney, sorry you had to go through all of that pain. I am seriously dreading it now. Good thing the doctor is thinking about doing it on the same day as the caesarean. 
But its out of the way now for you. Soon you will have your little one here.
I actually just came from hospital. I was there since this morning. The pain on my upper back became unbearable. I couldn't breath properly, so I went to the hospital and they kept me there the whole day doing scans, ctg and ecg...thankfully I am home now with paracetamol and codeine. Hopefully things will settle a bit. This pregnancy is the hardest one. I think my age is not helping especially with all the problems I already have. The important thing is that I am at home, almost begged the doctor to let me go. When you are in maternity assessment triage you hear all kinds of stuff. I am just blessed that my baby is still here and growing strong. Thats the most important thing my lovelies.
Stay blessed. Much love xx


----------



## Laney26

Hey Tuga I'm so sorry if I scared you, I did think twice about posting how it went as I didn't want to frighten anyone but I didn't want to tell a lie. What I will say is I've had 2 other stitches out and they were both fine. My body just decided to make this one part of itself big style apparently it's very rare for it to be that embedded. 
I wonder what has been causing you that pain? I would be comforted by the fact that it was in your upper back as contractions/ baby related is usually lower back but still scary and worrying. I hope it's settling for you, this pregnancy has been the worst for me I am still terrified of something going wrong. Keep up with the painkillers and don't feel guilty like I did ( mind u I had enough to sink an elephant yesterday) if they can just take out your stitch during c sec I would go for that xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hi Ladies , hope you are all doing great.
I had the most stressful night last night. Couldn't sleep with the pain. Almost ended up in the hospital again. Spend the night awake . Hubby did all he could;massaged my back, gave me ice, painkillers...it was just too much. This morning I took paracetamol and codeine. It settled a bit so I managed to sleep for a few hours. Don't know why I have this pain now. As if I didn't have enough on my plate... When the pain is at its worse I can't even breathe properly. I have an appointment on Saturday, a growth scan. Doctor said if pain persists they will do an xray to see if it shows anything. 
I am just so tired now. Fed up actually. I hate to feel like this. This is actually worse than my first pregnancy and that is saying something...i am starting to think that maybe this is due to my age and the amount of anaesthesia I've had in the last 12 years. I am praying this will settle otherwise ai may end up in hospital again and I really don't want that to happen. xx


----------



## Laney26

Aww Tuga I'm so so sorry you are going through this. I think as soon as u feel you can't breathe you start to panic which makes things worse I know that's what happens to me. I wonder what it could be unless baby is in a funny position but you'd think baby would move. You must be so stressed which isn't going to help. Is it like a pressure I feel or more of a constant pain xxx


----------



## Septie

Tuga, that sounds absolutely horrible!!! I assume they have checked for pulmonary embolism/blood clots when you were in the hospital? Since you've been so inactive and are pregnant, both risk factors (sorry - I've got an obsession with that since limiting my movements, due to my family history).
Laney, glad you got the stitch out - but oy, that sounds painful.
With me, not sure if baby is on my bladder, or if I am developing a UTI. It always is something. 
I'll check in with you ladies later.


----------



## Laney26

Hey Septie r u getting checked for your UTI. I had similar to wat u describe and it was an infection suprise suprise. 
Tuga I'm worried about u sweetie I hope pain is easing xxx


----------



## Septie

Laney, not yet. I have urine dipsticks myself, and been checking my first morning urine (negative). It just started 1.5 days ago, and I do sleep normally (no increased wakenings to pee), but if it continues (or of course if it gets worse!), I'll go in and ask for a urine culture. Do you think it can wait till Mo (my next appointment)? It's always such a long trip...


----------



## chistiana

Ow tuga I m so sorry you re going through some have pain girl. I do agree that it's positive it's not lower back pain but that doesn't make it any less important or painful. It's weird how our bodies act when we re pg so hopefully it's just things moving out of the way in there to make space. I hope it gets better soon. 

Laney, outch! I just re remembered the stitch removal! I m sorry you went through so much pain but now you're done with it!! You ditched it! Yaaaaayyyyy! Your rainbow will be here soon!!! 

Septie I think it could probably wait till Monday since you're also testing at home but do drink lots of water and cranberry juice just in case. Hope it's not painful hun.

We re finally home and things are crazy! Maya is such a good baby but she does feed every 1 hour which has basically left me knackered!!! She does have a few wailing hours a day and then she's very good and always checking everything around her! Now the kids on the other hand have been a nightmare. I don't know if it's their age or what but all they ve been doing since we came home is fight. The fight over EVERYTHING! They scream which keeps waking maya up, they don't want this they don't want that, ....they re just a nightmare. I know they were bound to feel some jealousy but didn't expect this, especially between them. Hopefully things will settle at some point. Till then....patience!


----------



## Laney26

Hey Septie I agree with Christiana it can prob wait till Monday if u r dipping and u r having no increase in pain you are probably fine. You will know yourself if u need to get Seen sooner. 
Christiana Maya sounds like a little gem. I bet you are exhausted but she's worth it. It's a shame how the other 2 have reacted bit I'm sure it's just temporary and I bet the same happens with my 2, they just need time to adjust and they probably seem worse to you than they actually are. 
Afm I'm missing the security of my stitch, it feels a bit like he's going to drop out and I just don't feel quite ready to have him just yet. Am just having brown spotting no mucus plug so hopefully I'll get a week to get my head sorted xxx


----------



## chistiana

Laney hopefully they ll adjust sooner rather than later! I think they re both really pissed with each other cause they used to be very lovey dovey and now they re both all over her but ignoring each other! 
I m pretty sure you lol be your extra week to wrap your head around it just like you did with your other two! I had it taken out at 37+6 and had her at 39+1! But anyhow you know that ready or not he ll be here soon and ready of not you lol just be super mom and love it! 
Btw here's a pic (collage) of my sweetness, hubby n I! Sorry I look weird but its dab one in the hospital!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Laney26

Awww Christiana she is just gorgeous ( so r u by the way and u look so well). I bet those 3 days in hospital did you well before u came home. I think it's a boy girl thing u know, my 2 either love or hate each other , they have a bedroom each but choose to sleep in the same room and then I find them rolling round the living room floor beating the crap out of each other my friend and her bro were the same. I'm sure everything will settle. 
Afm baby has definitely dropped, walking feels unnatural but I am loving walking especially as the weather here is actually nice. Im at the hosp today but it's just to check in with the maternity cardiologist ( my heart monitor came back fine) I seem to be getting lots of bum pressure and cramps rather than anything else. 
Tuga hope u r in less pain and Septie hope that UTI is staying at bay xxx


----------



## Koifish

Morning ladies! 

Just wanted to keep up with everyone :)

I am sorry you are having trouble breathing Tuga I hope your able to get it sorted, that's terrifying :/ feel better! 

Septie I hope the UTI settles and goes away those are never pleasent.

Laney hope you make it for the extra week you want! You little will be here so soon!! :)

Christina I am glad Maya is doing well (love her name btw). She's adorable. Sorry the other 2 are fighting hopefully they just need a little time to adjust and work it out!!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies, 

Laney congratulations on your stitch removal :) I can't wait to be at your stage, even though it was embedded and it hurt I bet your so happy to make it to the end of your pregnancy :) xx

Tuna I really hope your feeling better very soon and I hope they sort you out, it's good that they are keeping an eye on you xx

I finally got my stitch date sorted after the silly consultant messed it up for me, luckily they have kept the date for the stitch to be insterted same as the date i was first told :) but I am deffinetly booked in now, I have a slot in theatre and Iv had my pre op. I have 4 days to wait for the stitch to be inserted and it can't come quick enough :( I'm having an unbearable amount of pressure in my bum and twinges in my lady region. I have told the he hospital and they arnt fussed at all.they said they can't give me a cervical scan to check its fine until Tuesday but that's no use to me as its stitch day :) I'm hoping I can. Are it and that this pressure is just normal. It's like mental torture waiting to see if everything will turn out ok.


I hope all the other ladies are well and progressing in your pregnancy nicely xx


----------



## chistiana

Laney that's my first 2 as well! One moment they ll be hugging and kissing each other and the next they ll be killing each other! And they too choose to sleep in the same room even though there's a spare one!
Anyway, how cool does walking sound at this point right??? Walk walk walk, I think that did the trick for me! Plus I m glad he's already dropped...maya dropped very late in labor and it made things so much more difficult! 

Koifish congrats on making it to 28 weeks! Huge milestone!!

Twinkle great news about your stitch!!!!! I know you re anxiously awaiting but 4 days Is nothing :)


----------



## Laney26

Argh just typed a massive long post to everyone and it's wiped off argh. Will come back later and do it again grrrrrrrrrrr xx


----------



## Septie

Twinkle, so great about the stitch! Too bad really that you had such a worry inbetween! Koifish - 28 weeks is fabulous news for you and the twins!!
Christiana, your description of Maya and the kids' reaction makes me both look forward to and dread the arrival of our little one. My boys are a fabulous team atm (actually, I fear that in the long run, the new arrival will feel left out, as he'll be so much younger).
By now, I think it's not a UTI (keep testing negative) - and just bladder/vagina kicks again. Had a horrible night tonight, waking up at all moments with pain in ankle and side...Major constipation again as well (am on iron pills). My goal for the day: Go!! Lol!
Laney, hoping you'll get a few more days. Soon it will be your turn (assuming and hoping the rest of us stay quiet)!

Maya is adorable! And how she is looking at you in the photo - wow! One can see even from the small picks that she looks just like the older two. You look amazing, too, for a hospital picture btw.


----------



## Tuga

Hello my lovelies&#128536;
First of all, congrats again Christiana! Maya is absolutely lovely&#128525; and let me tell you, you look amazing after giving birth. You have to see me afterwards. I look like a zombie hahahhaha. 
Koifish, congrats on 28 weeks&#128536;.
Laney, hope all is ok. Its getting closer...how are you feeling?
Twinkle, so happy you've got a date. Hope it all goes great and as painless as possible.
Septie, hope all is well.
I have been resting because this pain is just too much. I am best friends with paracetamol right now. At first I was too scared to take so many painkillers but I can't even afford to think about it now. I just need this pain to go...
Today I had a growth scan at the hospital and I am happy that baby is developing well. She said he is about 1.6kg!! That's bigger that both my kids at the same stage. Much bigger.
I was also told that my fibroid is 5cm big so I need to see my consultant about that. That explains the never-ending abdominal pain...
Anyways, I am just trying to stay calm and not panic.


----------



## Laney26

Hello again ladies. Brill news everyone is still baking away. 
Septie brill it seems u haven't got a UTI woohoo. Koi fish so glad you are doing well. Christiana just Seen your photos again and how gorgeous Maya is and how well you look, is she still guzzling her milk as well. 
Hey Tuga awesome size baby and u must feel better to have found the cause of the pain. Is there anything they can do or leave until baby is born. Ypu have done exactly right feeling guilty about the painkillers lots of women do so much worse. The stuff they gave me on Wednesday knocked me out the full day, hubby said I was virtually licking the car window on the way home so must have been pretty strong lol.
Little bit drama for me this morning woke at 5am went to the toilet and there was a fair amount of bright red fresh blood I wasn't worried but thought better check with hosp who of course wanted me in. So in we went. Anyhow they did speculum I sign of anything cervix long and shut &#128561; both other stitch removals I dilated straight to a cm. so home we came have taken Christianas advice and went shopping lol. Getting strong tightenings now and again but that's about it xxx so sorry Twinkle missed u off the beginning I'm so glad u r getting your stitch on your planned day only a few days away now. In case I don't get back on for some reason good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## chistiana

Septie so glad it's just bladder cervix kicks hun! So much better than a uti, I bet you agree!! I m sorry it's been difficult though, just think of your THB. Heartburn and constipation were really bad for me too during pg but they ve completely disappeared already so just know there's hope :) and I just wish my older ones were a great team..that would save me soooo much screaming!!! And yes he is a third little clone as we call her with hubby!

Tuga, wow that's a great weight for your little boy! Well done momma!! So glad the growth scan went so well and that you at least know where that pain comes from. Don't worry about the painkillers, it's so much better for your baby to feel well and not stressed than to not take anything!

Laney wow I love your cool...had I seen blood I d have freaked!! Glad it's nothing but now keep the good advice ( :) ) and keep walking, bouncing and the rest...get that baby on the way, I m impatient to meet him!!!

Afm: firstly thanks for your kind words ladies! Maya has been absolutely wonderful! She s such a good baby, a big difference from my other two when they were babies! I freaked out today after a day with the kids constantly waking her up and screaming at each other and cried for a good hour or so. Thankfully they left the house and I slept with maya on my chest . We both woke up so much better! She's still bfing so so well and I feel less stressed about it than I was with the other two (touch wood)!


----------



## Laney26

Good morning ladies. Well all those muscles that I haven't used for 8 months are letting me know I used them yesterday. I feel like an 80 yr old. I have given up and taken some paracetamol feeling a little better now just sleepy. There's nothing funny about pain is there. Am going to attempt church this afternoon am a bit worried it will be wooden pews - 1. Laneys bottom - 0. lol xxx


----------



## chistiana

Lol you re so funny, you crack me up laney!!! Get to those wooden pews hun and show them who's the boss!!!


----------



## Laney26

Hi ladies how are we all doing? Twinkle not sure if stitch was today or tomorrow but I'm thinking of u. Tuga hope that fibroid is behaving. Koi fish and Septie hope All is well. Christiana hope The kids are settling ok. 
Afm I am such a turnip. Last night i put kids in bath and when I bent over my bump really hurt I tried ignoring it but by 12 today it was really hurting ( not contractions more burning felt tender like y skin was going to split) and baby was only doing tiny squirms. I just felt uneasy so off to hosp I went, any hoo about 2 mins away from hosp baby did this massive flip honestly my stomach nearly came out my mouth and put everything right. Was there by then and explained but they monitored me anyway &#9786;&#65039;&#128563; I have a growth scan tomorrow and see consultant so will see what he wants to do eek xxx


----------



## Koifish

Good morning! Not to bad here, can't sleep cuse of back/bump pain but I guess I gotta get used to no sleep anyway. Just waiting for 32 weeks to be here and I'll feel better. Otherwise just hoping they stay put, baby a keeps punching me down there, think he wants out &#128534;

I feel you on the sore bump/burning/skin ripping feeling I ve had it for a month now. :/ Glad that everything seems fine and baby's just rolling around! I keep checking in to see if your baby holds out or decides to make an appearance! I hope it all goes well (and how you hope) tomorrow!!! &#128522;


----------



## Tuga

Hello my lovelies&#128536; hope everyone is doing great . 
I am a bit better. The pain has settled thanks to painkillers. I need to go and take some blood today so the results are ready when I see the doctor on Thursday but I am currently stuck on the waiting room at my local Walk In Centre with my children. They suffer from hay fever and it has gradually gotten worse. They have severe conjunctivitis . Yesterday we had to get my son from school because he couldn't even open his eyes. Their throat is also swollen and they just feel really poorly. My GP did not have any appointments for today so I have been here with them since 9.30 am waiting to see a doctor. They need a prescription with their name on I otherwise the school won't allow them to have it in school if they need to have it. I am so tired but who said being a mum is easy? Hahahha 
Hopefully I will be out of here soon because I still need to go to the hospital today.
Much love to you all&#128536;


----------



## Laney26

Awww poor Tuga everything happens at once doesn't it. Your poor children must feel pretty rotten. Has the Dr been able to prescribe anything stronger than u can get from the chemist. So glad u r feeling better and hope u manage to get everything squeezed in I hate days like that when u have to squeeze everything in. 
Afm I hit 38 weeks today I started getting some pretty intense pains last night but then I just fell asleep and woke up this morning lol I have 2 weeks and if no labor before 30 June getting induced but doubt I'll make it there xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ok ladies seriously, I ve been trying to read and reply to 5 posts since this morning and it's 9:42! Every time I find a big of time to read...someone pops up with a request! Anyway...
Tuna my poor thing...why is it that things just have to all happen at the same time??? I can just imagine how tired you must feel today. Did they manage to give you something effective for your kids? I hope they feel better soon hun.

Laney..while trying to read I was so worried cause I never would finish your posts so I didn't know what had happened! Can you believe you re 38 weeks?????? By the sounds of it I doubt you lol make it to the 30th! Can't wait for his grant entry! 

Koifish so glad to hear babies are doing well and you ve come so far! 

Sorry I m being a little brief ladies but as I write all this my daughter has come in twice for milk and to pee! If I write anything more I m pretty sure I ll just end up losing it! Love to all :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Tuga i hope your children get better soon. Theres alway somthing isnt there bless ya.

Laney congratulations on 38 weeks!i bet you so excited to meet your little one! Hope your not kept waiting too long until your in labour.


Hope all the other ladies are ok.

Christiana you sound like your enjoying motherhood :) 

Iv had my stitch in today, i feel so releived and happy. It was a complete different experience to the last time i had my stitch. The first time i had the procedure done it was so straight forward and painfree, this time iv had a very rough time and i feel ao drained :( im experiencing stinging when i wee aswel :( iv told the midwifes at the hosp and they just said take paracetamol. Has anyone els experienced this before? I dont know if its from the catheter they put in as when my spinal wore off it atarted to sting until it was out or wether its from my lady region having a cut or graze from the procedure. It dosnt half kill though when i go to thw loo.
Iv had a little bit of bleeding tonight but nothing too bad so im hoping all has gone well again :) xx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks twinkle I really am enjoying my bundle she's such a good baby!!

So glad the stitch is finally in!!! Sorry it was a rough procedure but hopefully it's only the short aftermath and you ll feel much better soon! I didn't have the stinging too much with the last stitch but I did and quite a lot of it with my first stitch. I think it's more to do with the catheter so I wouldn't really worry. Are you on antibiotics??


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou for your reply Chistiana babies are so precious arnt they. I love the newborn stage :) 
it's also nice to know that someone's experienced the stinging aswel so it's not just me, I can't believe how different I feel this time from the procedure, last time I must have been lucky to feel good after. I'm not on antibiotics as they gave me IV antibiotics in hospital so they said that was enough? I'm hoping it was enough. I feel really sore this morning, my backs killing, my stomachs slightly hurting and Iv lost a bit of blood again too. Going to rest and see how I get on today x


----------



## Laney26

Hi Twinkle my 3rd stitch was Defo the toughest. I was in so much pain afterwards there is a lot more scar tissue down there now &#128513;. I agree with Christiana the sting when weeing is normal and cud be from the catheter I had it the 1st few times I went it sharp wore off. Brill u haven't Had much bleeding. And it's in now hooray hopefully you will breathe a bit easier now. 
Lol chr


----------



## Laney26

As usual I sent my post half finished lol 
Christiana sounds like life is good, I agree with you I don't think I'll make it to 40 wks I'm happy for him to come anytime now I just wanted to clear 38 wks for some bizarre reason. Maybe you ladies can advise me. I keep getting these cramps but they are in my bum ( literally bum hole) and I do feel pressure with them the last 2 nights they have really increased and I feel ill/ sickly with it. I get all worked up and think this is it then it just passes off. Anyone ever had anything similar. At full term I was 8cm with my daughter with just mild cramps so a little nervous. Any advice much appreciated. 
Tuga hope your children and yourself are feeling a little better it's very muggy here today do we need a good rainstorm to get rid of all the pollen in the air xxx


----------



## Laney26

Twinkle your bleeding is totally normal. I think it's worse on a morning as it has the night to pool I hated that 1st morning wee to see what came out. My back also hurt the day after and after that was ok. I bled for over 2 weeks after this last stitch it had me in a bit of a panic but it did stop eventually. Then I had random bleeds throughout xxx


----------



## chistiana

Laney all I can say is that while in labor, with every contraction the doc n mw would ask whether the pain was in the front or in my bum. Initially it was at the front but after 6-7 cm the pain went to my bum. As soon as I told them they said baby entered the birth channel and that we were getting closer to delivery. I don't mean to scare you cause maybe it just means that your boy is getting engaged!


----------



## Laney26

I saw the Dr yesterday he is 1/5 engaged so he is as engaged as he can be. Had a tiny bit of mucus but no bloody show or anything like that


----------



## chistiana

Aha so the bum pain feeling makes sense!!! Come out come out now!


----------



## Laney26

Don't think it'll be too long xxx


----------



## Septie

Amazing Laney!! Can't wait to hear of the safe arrival of your little one.
Here all is well. 32 week checkup on Mo. No uterus growth these past 4 weeks, so off to ultrasound. Kid moved from 50% at 28 weeks to 36%, so they will measure him again in 4 weeks (I am not too concerned, as both of mine were under 7 pounds when born full term - but glad they will keep checking him). I also found out that because of my ancient age, they will start doing tests (presumably NST, fluid checks) at 36 weeks. Glad to hear! One piece of disconcerting news: The hospital no longer has a nursery that can take a healthy baby - so if I end up in a double room without OH after my section, I predict no sleep will be had by all (how am I supposed to get up and down with baby in arms hours after a section?? On narcotic pain killers? Or every time wait 30 mins for a nurse to come pick him up?). Supposedly baby-friendly, but that can't be safe. I am all pro-breastfeeding, and have spent 5 years of my life doing that...but come on! Have to pray for a single where OH can stay with me and help.


----------



## Tuga

Hello my lovelies &#128536;
Things have calmed down a bit. Kids are much better. They were given a new medicine and it's much better than the previous one. Even hubby took it today. Its a oral solution called Cetirizine and everyone was able to sleep last night. They went to school today and there were no phone calls to go get them lol.
I still have my back pain but it's not as bad with my best friend, paracetamol lol.
How's everyone doing?
Laney, congrats on 38 weeks &#10084; hopefully I will get there.
Christiana, I hope Maya is behaving herself and you are getting plenty of sleep.
Twinkle, really happy you have the stich now. So sorry it wasn't as straightforward as last time. Hope you feel better soon.
Septie,congrats on 32 weeks sweetie. I will get there on Monday&#128077;. 

Omg Laney, did you heard the news about the 32 week pregnant lady that was violently kicked in her stomach in London? The baby died and she is fighting for her life. There are some really sick people in this world. So sad. &#128546;


----------



## Laney26

Tuga I had a really weird experience. I was sat in my car to go get kids and I had this picture of a pregnant woman getting attacked in my head it freaked me out so much I locked my car doors then I turned on the radio and it said about that poor lady and her baby. Just so evil how could anyone do this ut has really got to me. 
So pleased the cetirizine has helped we went to see a specialist for my sons 'allergic nose' who prescribed this its good stuff I have had it once when I put some out of date fake tan on my face and reacted to it ( it wasn't a good look lol).
Hey Septie sucks about the room situation honestly why does everything have to be so complicated I'm sure it will work out somehow. I don't have big babies either and this looks to be my smallest as long as they are healthy though that's all that matters. My cousin just had a full term baby and they've had a week in special care from jaundice baby is fine now though. 
Ladies these gestational are coming along beautifully well done girls xxx


----------



## chistiana

Septie, congrats on the 32 weeks! I hope you can find a single room but if not dont they allow partners in the room????

Tuga firstly also congrats on 32 weeks (you re there!)! And secondly I m glad to hear things settled down with your kids! Hope you can relax for a while now!

Laney, how s that boy getting along? :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Thankyou ladies for your wll wishes :) I'm feeling a lot better today, no more weird stinging nd the back ache has eased :happydance: the blood has disappeare but having a weird watery yellowish discharge, not a great deal of it but rather frightening as the first thing tht poppers into my head was oh no!!! Amniotic fluid! fingers crossed it will settle today though :) 

All you lovely ladies are doing so well, I can't wait until, I'm at your stages il feel so content near the end of pregnancy. 

Laney not long at all for you now, if you want your little one to come I was told about foot massage that brings on labour, my other half watched a video on YouTube of how to do it, then he did it just before we went to bed then a Few hours later I woke up in labour. Either the foot massage was really good or it was a huge coincidence lol.

Tuga I havnt heard of that in the news, what is this country coming too, that's so scary :( poor woman.

Septie will they bring your little one early if they think it's not growing? My little girl was born at 2lb 12 and she did perfectly the little ones are always the strongest xx


----------



## Laney26

Hey ladies getting bad pains every 15mins my cervix is starting to hurt/burn. This could be it. Have had to lie down as hubby has quite a drive home he's on his way and my mam is here. More of a constant ache/ pressure than contractions though xxx


----------



## Koifish

Good morning ladies &#128522;

Glad it sounds like everyone's doing better!! 

Tuga that's great that they got you something to help with the pain!

Septie congrats on 32 weeks! Glad they will keep monitoring baby, I am having an issue with growth on one of mine also. I am sure it will work it's self out! Take it easy! Your almost there!

Twinkle glad to hear your stitch is in and your getting settled now, just take it easy I hope you have a smooth second and third trimester!

Laney keep us updated it sounds like it won't be long at all!! Hope hubby gets there soon and all goes smooth! :)

Christina hope you and little are doing good!

Wow that's an awful thing to happen who would kick a pregnant woman like that!!! How horrible I feel very sad for what she must be going through right now :( Over in the states we have horrible people like that too. I don't get it.

I am just hanging out I find out in a little less than 2 weeks if babies will be arriving in 2 weeks or if they will try to hold out for 5 weeks but somewhere in there mine will be on the way. It all depends on my next scan. I get weird feelings in my cervix area atm. Baby A is slowing in growth at 14% now so they run tests and based off that will determine if he needs to come out. I am glad it'll be at 30 weeks when that call is made but hoping I can keep them in for a bit longer. Makes me a little nervous. I gotta drop off paperwork for the hospital next Friday and I guess start packing my bag just incase.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Koifish. I hope you can keep your babies cooking for as long as you can, try not to worry about preterm babies though,my little girl was born at 29weeks and spent 6weeks in hospital special care unit. She did brilliantly the babies are so strong, like little warriors :) I hope all goes well for you.

Laney good luck :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Has anyone experienced yellows discharge after the stitch placement? The bleeding has stopped but it's now turned yellow? I can't remember if it's normal or not as my first stitch was years ago :( I don't want to panic


----------



## chistiana

Laneyyyy yaaaayyyy I m sure this is it! You might be holding your precious boy as I type! Eeeekkkk so exciting!!! I wish you a happy speedy and safe delivery!

Twinkle after my cerclage my discharge became rather watery..I kept thinking I was leaking amniotic fluid and even went to the doc to check a couple of times. It's very normal, don't worry hun!

Koifish why would they come out max in 5 weeks??? Sorry I must have missed something. Glad you re feeling better and hanging in there hun! Ow n btw maya only grew like 10% at her 35week scan...I was sure that by next appointment we d have to take her out but she kept constantly growing! She was always 2 weeks behind but hey she held all the way to 39+1! 

Tuga how are you feeling my love?

Afm: yesterday the older ones just drove me up the wall with their fighting so today I sent them to their gran and spent the day chilling with my princess! It was so nice and refreshing! Can't get enough of her!! Does anyone know if wheat might cause colic!? I had some yesterday and she was in pain for a few hours this morning so was wondering.


----------



## Septie

Twinkle, if in doubt, get checked out. But since it wasn't an emergency stitch - probably all is fine. FWIW, I haven't had a stitch, but early on in pregnancy, I had tons of yellowish discharge, could never figure out what it was. 
Koifish, you are at an excellent gestation - if they come after 30 weeks, in the long run (albeit after lots of temporary setbacks and stress!!) most likely all will be fine (I've been soooo much more relaxed since reaching 28 and then 30 weeks!). If they make it to 34 or 35 even better!!
Twinkle, for now I am refusing to worry about size (I have been so stressed throughout most of the pregnancy, so need a rest!!), as my other two were also smallish and the little guy is super active. But given my advanced age (will be 41 soon, eek!), there is a risk the placenta won't be working that well. I also have other minor issues that could could cause trouble, like Hashimoto...so just glad they will keep an eye on things.
Tuga, hoping all is well!
Christiana, enjoy every single moment with your last baby! I bet it's bittersweet (I loooove the newborn stage). Hope the older two will calm down a bit soon.
Laney, good luck!!! Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Koifish

Thanks, I ve heard quite a few people tell me they had preemies that were just fine. I already knew they would be just hoping to keep them in longer. 

With twins you typically don't make it past 37 weeks. Many deliver in the 32 to 35 week range. I was told I'd be going for 34 and if I was ok then I can go longer. I am alright but it's getting rough. 

The issue now is that he's falling behind the other baby he's not really growing and also has a high amount of amniotic fluid. His heart rate is still good but it's drooped quite a bit while the other one is still holding at the same rate they have both been at. They want to check oxygen flow and other stuff which is why my next scan will determine what's going to happen. Its all happened over a short period of time. I kept asking if he's ok or will be as I am concerned but they don't seem like they think anything bad will happen but if the scans show anything there not happy with they think it will be better for him to come out.


----------



## Laney26

Good morning lovely ladies how r we all. 
Twinkle I have had yellow discharge throughout this preg and I definately didn't have it in the other 2. I've had numerous swabs and always come back ok so no idea why it changed. My discharge after stitch wAS A bit orangey for a while as well. 
Christiana bless you, sounds like you needed that little break, I'm sure I'll be going through the same thing soon, you have this picture in your head Of domestic bliss don't u and sometimes life just ain't like that, it will settle. 
I think size is a big worry for us all, you are given this impression you shud be having these 8/9 pounders and if they're smaller u feel you've done something wrong. So many people have said ooh your not very big are you and it really gets to me xxx


----------



## chistiana

Septie yes definitely bittersweet! With my son I was too stressed to enjoy him as he was my first and my daughter was a premie and had terrible colic so definitely didn't enjoy her. So now all I want to do is hold n spoil this lo!!

Koifish oooowww ok I get it. Sorry I hadn't realized the issue. I really hope he catches up to his brother and you can make it closer to 34 weeks although as everyone said you know they be just fine even after 30 weeks.

Laney what happened??? I thought I d read a birth story this morning! And yes I did need a bit of chilling time with maya...in fact I m repeating it today lol!!!


----------



## Laney26

Ok sorry I forgot to tell u about me yesterday lol. Contractions were every 3 mins not massively painful. Cervix pains were really bad. Went to the hosp they did a speculum but there was too much mucus to see. So they did an internal my cervix is about 1-2cm dilated but she said it would stretch as far as she wanted she had her fingers on baby's head. They couldn't decide whether to admit me or not so I chose to come home. At home contractions were really bad it was rush hour traffic so I wanted to wait at home till traffic cleared 2 hours later they completely stopped and here I am still waiting. Even the hospital said u will be back here tonight having this baby but I slept all night lol xxx


----------



## Tuga

Good morning my lovelies &#128536;
How's everyone? 
Laney, I thought I was coming here to hear news on a new arrival&#128521; hope all is well and baby is here soon.
I am doing ok. Had an appointment with my consultant on Thursday. All results are good so he is not worried. He told me not to worry about the fibroid as I will be having a c-section. He booked my next appointment to the 27th July and that's when he will book a date for my section. He said unless something happens I don't need to have any more blood tests before the 23rd July when I have my final growth scan. So all I have to do now is wait.


----------



## chistiana

Tuga that's really good news!!! Yaaaayyy! When is your actual due date??


----------



## Laney26

Tuga that is fantastic news am so happy for you, it sounds like your Dr is confident you are going to make it all the way. So so chuffed for you.
Afm you ladies are the only ones I am going to tell as I feel like such an idiot. Last night about 10pm the contractions started again after the other day I promised myself there was no way I was goin to hospital until the contractions sent my breath away so I just got hubby to rub my back till I fell asleep. 3 am I woke up in real pain I couldn't catch my breath one constant contraction with pressure in my bum, puffing and panting the lot hubby was like yes this is what we r looking for here we go, pines hosp they said come in so away we go. Any hoo we arrive at hosp and as soon as I get in there it stopped. Still had little ones every 5 mins in fact am still having them now. I'm 3cm dilated I stayed there a couple of hours in the ball but still only 3cm 2 hrs later so came home. Feeling like the biggest idiot ever I just really don't get what my body is doing xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hi Christiana and Laney&#128536;
My due date is the 24th August but doctor said I wont go past 39 because of what happened last time when my scar ruptured. He said he will probably book my stitch removal and c-section between the 10 and 14 August. It will be a very emotional time for me if this happens because my best friend who I am naming the baby after died on the 11th and I dont really know what to do if he decides to do it on that date... It will always be bittersweet if he is born around that time but on the same day...I don't know. I keep thinking about his parents and his wife who I am very close to and how it might affect them...


----------



## Laney26

Hi Tuga if your Dr does want to do it that day and you just don't feel comfortable just explain I'm sure he will understand. There are 364 other days to do it. I know I found I was pregnant with my daughter the same day as my beloved granda died and it still messes with my head a bit. I think it's totally reasonable to ask for another day xxx


----------



## chistiana

Tuga this is such a difficult time and sensitive issue...could you tell your doc? A day or two won't make a difference for your lo when you re that far along and the day he's born should be a happy day, no other mixed feelings in there. Again I m so sorry for your friend, just know he ll be your lo's guardian angel.

Laney hun you re not an idiot!! Or if you are I was one too!!! Remember, I d gone in for NSTs like a thousand times saying lo wasn't moving and as soon as I d go she d do gymnastics! And then that Sunday morning I was like "the contractions have been 10 minutes apart for the past 7 hours" and when they hooked me on I barely got 2-3 contractions in an hour!!! I m pretty sure they get this all the time, maybe the stress makes them go away once we re in the hospital!! I can't wait for your birth story girl, it's so exciting you re finally there!!!


----------



## chistiana

Ok we just wrote at the same time!!


----------



## Tuga

Thank you lovelies&#128536;
I will talk to my consultant when the time comes.
Laney, I think we have all done that lol. I remember going to the hospital because I couldn't feel baby and once there baby would be showing his best acrobatic skills hahahhaha or being in so much pain I could barely breath but getting to the hospital and being absolutely fine&#128514;. I've told hubby his son is an attention seeker just like him hahahhaahha. But better be safe. Can't wait to see your baby, Laney&#128525;


----------



## Laney26

Aww thanks Christiana I'm sure I'll be able to laugh at myself soon just and no one else seems to be cross with me except me lol xxx


----------



## Laney26

Thanks to you as well Tuga you have both made me feel so much better. They say the 3rd one is the most awkward lol xxx


----------



## Tuga

Good morning ladies &#128536; how are you? How was the weekend? Hope everyone is doing great.
Laney, any news? xx
I've reached another milestone today. 32weeks!!! &#128588;
Next,36 weeks &#128077;


----------



## Laney26

Hi ladies. How is everyone. Still hanging on here, everyday we get a false alarm ( haven't been back to hospital). Had a show on Saturday. And yet here I am I was 3cm dilated on Saturday so goodness knows what I am now lol xxx


----------



## chistiana

Tuga congratulations on the 32 weeks! Fantastic gestational age! Here's to 36 weeks n more!

Laney I keep checking in to get your update but it seems your prince is too comfy!!! Is it 39 on Tuesday????


----------



## Tuga

Hshahahhahahah Laney, trust baby to make you wait now&#128521;
Christiana, thank you&#128536; how's Maya?


----------



## Laney26

Lol yes 39 tomorrow lol the most I have ever been pregnant.
Tuga massive congrats awesome gestation, keep going. 
Christiana I bet Maya has grown already you'll have to show us some more photos when u get a chance xxx
Hope the other ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## Koifish

Still hasn't made an appearance!? I bet you didn't think you would get this far! I hope all that cooking in there brings a very happy healthy baby soon!!!


----------



## chistiana

Maya made he appearance at 39+1, lets see if your little man will keep you waiting longer lol!

Thanks for asking girls, maya is doing good but has bad acid reflux and I feel so bad to see her in pain. We re going to the doc today n hoping he can give her something to sooth her. Here's a pic if her looking very happy though :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tuga

Awwwww&#128525; Maya is absolutely gorgeous &#10084; that's a beautiful picture.


----------



## Laney26

Tuga congrats on 32 weeks absolutely fantastic xxxx
Awwww Maya is just gorgeous, reflux sounds awful bless her heart, it seems to be getting more and more common there's lots of babies here have it, I think they put them on a thicker milk here but I may be wrong I hope the Dr could give her something xxx


----------



## chistiana

That would be the case if she was formula fed but she's exclusively breast fed so we can't do that :( doc didn't give us anything because apparently since she's gaining weight it's ok to have reflux. I m going to order some colic calm online. We don't have it in Greece but I read some good reviews, have you ladies heard of it? Is it any good?


----------



## Laney26

Ooh no I've never heard of it. I'm so silly Christiana my son had mild reflux with breast feeding we used infacol then if that didn't work we tried colief which was a faff with a breast fed baby but we got there xxx


----------



## tcinks

Hi ladies. :) I've been on here on and off so you probably don't remember me. I lost my first baby at 13 weeks back in October, and am now 20 weeks along with my rainbow. At my scan today, they checked my cervix and all looked fine. Then the doctor pressed down on my stomach to simulate the weight of baby as I walk around, and my cervix went from 4 cm to less than 1! Oh my. Just three weeks ago it was perfect and now it's getting dangerously short. She said she didn't prefer to put in a cerclage, so she put in this thing in that she called a "magic blue donut" :haha: I don't know the exact name, maybe some of you have it too. Anyway, I also have to do progesterone suppositories until 36 weeks.

I'm not too worried, though it is pretty stressful. Thankfully I don't work so don't have to stress about cutting back on that. Dh basically wants me to sit on the couch and do nothing. The doctor didn't put me on strict bed rest but did want me to cut back on a lot of activities until my next appointment in three weeks.

Anyway, I'd just love to get to know more women in a similar situation to share this journey with. :)


----------



## tcinks

Oh Christiana, I see you had your baby! Congratulations, how exciting. :)


----------



## Septie

Tcings, welcome and congrats on your rainbow pregnancy. I had a much less dramatic situation around the same gestation (never got below 2.5cm), and put myself on 8 weeks of fairly strict bedrest (limited sitting, actually, horizontal with hips up)...didn't get progesterone or a donut/cerclage as not bad enough. Lost some muscle mass. Some others here may be better able to counsel you!
Tuga congrats on 32 weeks! 
Maya is absolutely gorgeous. I also love those long baby fingers. Good luck with the reflux - thankfully so far have had no experience with that...


----------



## tcinks

Thanks septie! :) Are you currently pregnant?

Here is a picture of the pessary they put in


----------



## Koifish

Christina I hope little Maya feels better soon and gets rid of that reflux!!! 

Laney I hope everything is going well.

Tcings welcome! I also don't have anything in the way of advice as my situation started around 23 weeks and I was put on a modified bed rest but nothing else. I was told no stitch, proestergen. Etc. was going to help because of having two of them. He didnt want to not try anything so modified bed rest is what i am on until i deliver. That's good that you don't have work to worry about, putting yourself on bed rest won't hurt I'd do it if you can just for the extra help. Even though it's not proven to help, I ve held steady around 2cm. Hopefully they will keep a close eye on it and i hope your magical blue donut does the trick. It can definitely be stressful but take it easy, try to relax and rest up! Keep us updated!


----------



## chistiana

Thank you girls! We saw the doc yesterday who said that since she's gaining weight he didn't want to "burden" her with medication so that's out the window! On a positive note though, I cut all cow dairy products from my diet since yesterday morning and maya has only had one spit up since last night. She was much happier and less fussy today so I m cautiously optimistic that it's just a lactose intolerance. That I can control! But maybe it was just a coincidence. I guess time will tell.

Tuga, koi fish and septie how are you ladies holding up? 
Laney, any news?

Tcings thank you, yes I had my rainbow 16 days ago! Congratulations on your rainbow pg! I haven't exactly been in your situation but when pg with dd1 I had a cerclage put in at 17weeks. As soon as the procedure finished she started pushing with all her might all the way to the stitch and the doc was 99% sure we were going to lose her. He put me on strict bed rest. At 35 weeks I got up and out of the house to get my son a bday present and 3 hours later my Natalia was born via emcs. The reason I m saying this is that I believe bed rest kept her in all the way to 35 weeks. So even though your situation might be different, if you can rest then I would do it. Even a few hours every day and maybe sleeping with your hips slightly elevated MIGHT help. And it definitely won't hurt. I wish you a very happy and uneventfull full term pg! And btw, my doc didn't think we d make to to week 35 with this last pg...I had maya at 39+1!


----------



## tcinks

Thanks for the suggestions, I will likely do that. My doctor doesn't seem to think I need strict bed rest, just to take things slower and rest more. But I will try to spend more time lying down.

How long was your cervix when they put in the cerclage at 17 weeks? If laying down my cervix was 3.6 but when she pushed down on me it went to .96 funneling...is the latter the number I should be focused on?


----------



## Laney26

Hi Tcinks firstly massive congrats on your pregnancy such lovely news. When they press down on your tummy and measure ( the shorter measurement) this is what ur cervix does when u r standing, it simulates the pressure of baby and organs that your cervix has to hold when u r standing. This is why resting is so important, however there r no studies to prove rest works or doesn't you just have to listen to your body and your Drs. These donuts are really interesting I haven't heard of many in the UK but think they are being used more and more in USA and they are having success. So good luck with everything just take it easy sweetie xxx
Christiana wouldn't that be amazing if u have solved the reflux by cutting out dairy fingers crossed that's it sorted poor little Maya reflux sucks. 
Afm still baking I have given up guessing. Xxx trying to walk as much as I can xxx


----------



## chistiana

Wow laney 39+1 and counting!! That's fantastic!!! Best little bun ever!!

Unfortunately I doubt it was the dairy afterall. She was extra fussy today and had some massive spit ups. I ll keep it with the diet for a few more days before I throw the towel in :(

Tcings I don't remember but it's was long (something like 4cm). They put it in because I had a history of mcs followed by d&cs, a septate uterus and a previous vb. I was monitored very closely and my cervix was always long and shut, I think though that on that day the fact I got up after 5 months made my daughter try to turn head down (she was footling) and that kicked started labor. When is your doc seeing you again?


----------



## Laney26

Tcinks I know without my cerclage in in my 2ndpregnancy at 16 wks I was 1 dilated if that's any help, they put the stitch in that day. 
Christiana oh the poor little lamb I can remember Josh's reflux having good days and bad days. I Would be so chuffed when he seemed to be keeping a good feed down then all of a sudden up it would come. He lost quite a bit of weight with it at least Maya Is keeping her weight on xxx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks laney! You give me some hope! It's exactly like that... One day she seems ok then the next she ll be throwing up like crazy! How are you feeling? Is next Tuesday your last day? Will your doc induce you?


----------



## Laney26

Hey yes if no baby by Tuesday I have an appt to see the consultant where I will be induced &#128561; can u believe that. My BP at the midwife was up yesterday so they r coming to take it again today if it's high I think I have to go into hosp to be monitored hopefully not though. Bit TMI hubby and I were goin to dtd for 1st time since October last night. Climbed into bed and snuggled up next thing I know I wake up this morning Oops apparently I could not be woken up haha.


----------



## Septie

That is so funny, Laney! Get some sleep while you can lol...poor OH though.
It's amazing that for months, you pray they don't come out, and then they won't. You still have a few days though!
Christiana, have the older two adapted and are back to their old selves yet?
Hope all is well with everybody! Nothing new here atm.


----------



## Koifish

Hope all of you are doing well! Laney I can't believe he's still hanging out in there!! Hope he makes his appearance soon for you!!

I was told today if testing goes well I got 3.5 weeks to go, if testing doesn't go well they make the call. I'll be tested 2x a week for the rest of my pregnancy for bunch of stuff for baby A. As long as he holds we cook another day, so fingers crossed! I can't believe it will be that soon!


----------



## Septie

Koifish, wow, 3.5 weeks max!! Crossing my fingers for more cooking, but you already made it to 30 weeks! Congratulations are in order!! If Baby A is better out than in - 30 weeks is so fabulous!
I bet it must be stressful knowing that they could come any day now, though. Are you done with packing your bags?


----------



## chistiana

Septie thanks for asking after us! Maya is still quite fussy at times but she's way better than dd1 so I don't want to complain too much. I will be starting the colic calm on Tuesday and hope that might help a little. I ve also cut out all cow dairy products and it seems to be helping a little but not making a while lot of difference. Other than that Maya is a sweet little baby, she basically lives on me! The older ones are better these days, they ve started playing with each other again but they can also drive me crazy sometimes with their bickering! I m hoping it can only get better lol!!! How are you holding up hun? How far along are you now???

Koifish wow I too can't believe you ll have your babies in 3.5 weeks max! The gestation is already fantastic and if you can make it to 34 weeks your babies will be sooo oso close to full term!!! But whatever is better for baby a! Are you getting excited or what??

Laney, how's the bp my friend? Hope you don't have to stay in for monitoring but whatever, your boy will be here in a maximum of 3 days!!! Yikes! So exciting! You ve broken all records, 39+4 and going!

Tuga how are you girl?


----------



## Laney26

Too hoo ladies blood pressure came up fine I told her I'd been dashing about lol. Yup ladies 39+4 I can not believe it. 
Looks like there may be some babies hot on my heels koi fish u may even beat me yet how crazy is that. 
I have 2 friends on a different forum one has just had her stitch out it was also buried in her cervix they had to take her to theatre for a spinal and she lost a pint of blood. I've never heard of that happening before she was 36 weeks and has gone straight to 4cm. Christiana I don't know how u coped in the Greek heat whilst pregnant, it is Luke warm here today and I am like a bull dog chewing a wasp I take my hat off to u xxx love to all ladies glad all seems to be calm xxx


----------



## Koifish

Christina I hope Maya improves soon and the colic calm helps out! Hopefully it settles it's self soon. That's good your older ones aren't being as bad I am sure it'll be back to normal soon with everyone getting settled in. As for excited, I am, I still can't believe how soon it will be. 

Laney I hope Tuesday goes well keep us posted on what happens if he doesn't decide to arrive sooner. I am not sure I'll beat you but I probably won't be far behind you! 

Septie glad your still hanging out your getting closer, not to much longer! I am on a crazy lady last minute bag packing frenzie. I ve been trying to get everything together today for my bag. I still need to pick up a few things and wash a few things. I got paperwork I still need to drop by the ob and hospital. I figured I'd have more time. I got all their things washed and the nursery set up (even though they'll be in my room for a bit). I am just hoping I don't forget something lol. I have to keep it in my car because I won't know what day I'll go in and they will send me to hospital.


----------



## Tuga

Hello my lovely ladies&#128536;
How's everyone doing?
Christina, I hope Maya is better already. 
Laney, any news?
Koifish, how exciting! Keep us posted. I haven't bought anything yet so I will also be packing at the last minute hahahha
Septie, I hope all is ok with you.

As for me, instead of getting ready for baby I am too excited getting ready for my mum's arrival &#128514;. She will be coming soon and so is my husband's grandma and his aunt. His mum died when he was 12 so they are his mum. I am getting myself ready to deal with all of them at the same time. It will be fun...not hahahhahahhaha
Health wise, I still have back and abdominal pain but instead of relying on painkillers I've been getting massages from hubby and son. On Saturday I had contractions but it settled after a while. 
Today hubby is home so we are going to buy some essentials for baby. 
Hope you are all well.&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Laney26

Hello ladies. ooh Tuga you have 2 gentlemen there my hubby disappears at the mention of massage although my son will brush my hair for me at a charge of £1.50 lol, he drives a hard bargain. Baby still inside so the spot stands for tomorrow. I know it's stupid but wen they were talking to me about being induced last appt I shut off as I thought there was no point so I don't know if they'll actually do something tomorrow or they'll make me an appt for during the week. Serves me right. Sounds like everyone is doing well these weeks are racking up ladies. Christiana I hope the colic calm has helped. Love to all xxx


----------



## Septie

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Laney!
Tuga, good luck with the family! Hope they all get along lol.
Nothing new here...just tons of cervix kicks (I think they call it lightening crotch) - but at 34 weeks, am not too worried. Otherwise feeling quite well.
Always thinking of you Christiana, when hearing the news about Greece (only spent one day in Athens once, and a vacation in Crete - beautiful)! Hope all is well with you and yours!


----------



## Koifish

Thinking of you today Laney I hope all is well!! Good luck at your appoinment today!


----------



## chistiana

Septie thank you so much hun! It's a scary time for us here, you can only get 60euros per day from ATMs and banks are closed. Unfortunately I had saved money for my kids' education in their names in a bank but never got a card as I didn't want the temptation. Now I m most likey going to lose all this money :( anyway....

Glad you re feeling good my friend, lightening crotch is so normal, I had it from very early on!! 34 weeks is awesome btw!!!

Tuga ow my dear good luck with everyone around! Sounds like fun! Tbh this is the only time I wouldn't mind all of them even though my mom was a pain in the ass while I was in the hospital this time! How exciting to be going baby shopping!

Laney thinking of you hun, I take your silence as you ve been kept it??? Wishing you a safe, easy n speedy delivery!!!cant wait to finally read your birth story!!

Koi fish how are you doing? You're next in line right? 

Afm: well started the colic calm tonight n hope it helps cause maya was up in pain from 3am to 9 am last night. I hate to see her suffering like this :(


----------



## Koifish

Oh no Christina I really hope things get better over there and you don't lose that :( it's terrible that this is happening and I know it's coming to many more places. Sorry Maya isn't feeling much better hopefully the cc works well and helps her out! 

I am surprised to say today went well and baby a has made major progress. Unless baby A gets worse again or mother nature takes her course (a is as low as he can get) I am on 2x weekly appointments and hold out to July 24th-august 7th. Which I am happy about rather them not be in hospital. Hoping he holds out for me!


----------



## chistiana

Koifish thanks, I hope all this madness settles down. 
Great news about baby a!!!! Go go baby!! I m sure after all the worrying he will keep growing fantastically and go for full term!!!


----------



## Laney26

Hi ladies sorry I didn't post yesterday. Had a sweep yesterday but it didn't work so I have to go in tonight 8.30 to be induced. Love to you all xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hi Laney, good luck my lovely. Will be thinking about you and praying that it all goes well and it is as smooth as possible &#128536;


----------



## chistiana

Good luck laney, thinking of you and your sweet boy!


----------



## Septie

Good luck Laney! Will be thinking of you!! And congratulations on making it to full term with your boy:thumbup:


----------



## Septie

Koifish, such great news regarding baby A! Thrilling actually!!


----------



## Koifish

Thank you, I am excited! 

Hoping everyone is doing well and counting on to full term! 

Laney I wish you all the best and hope tonight goes well and your little man will be here soon! :)


----------



## Laney26

Hi ladies we have a baby. We haven't got a name yet he was born 6.52 this morning 7lb 15 and a half . I had my pessary at half past midnight got an epidural 4am he was born 6.52 it was a lovely birth I was sat up and over and hubby was next to me so we kind of had him together nothing like the other 2. I tore Down my episiotomy scar but nothing too bad. I was terrified of epidural but it was fantastic. I'm not sure how to post a pic I will try work it out tomorrow just thought I'd pop on and let u know our news. Love to all u lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Tuga

Awwww Laney&#10084; congratulations &#128525;&#128525; so so happy for you. Glad it went well. Cant wait to see little man. Take care of yourself. Speak soon. So so happy&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## chistiana

Congratulations momma!!! And welcome to the world little man! So happy to hear everything went so well and you had a lovely birth!! Enjoy your bundle my friend and rest up if you can! Can't wait to see you boy too!!


----------



## Septie

Came on here hoping for good news:happydance: Congratulations on your little man and the wonderful birth!! Enjoy! And hoping you can get some rest.


----------



## Koifish

Yay congratulations on the arrival of your little man how wonderful!!!! Glad that it went well, hope he gets settled in nicely. &#128515;&#128153;


----------



## Tuga

Good morning my lovely ladies&#128536;
Hope everyone is doing great.
Laney, I hope little man is settling in ok and you are getting enough rest.
Christiana, how's Maya? Hope she is better. I have been looking at the news regarding Greece and thinking about you and other friends I have there. I hope things are better soon. So heartbreaking to see peoples desperation...
Koifish and Septie, I hope all is well and you are all cooking this babies nicely&#128536;
I have my midwife appointment today. I am now 34 weeks and I cannot believe I am 2 weeks from reaching 36&#10084; . 
Much love to you all&#128536;


----------



## chistiana

Hey tuga!! Wow I can't believe you re 34 weeks!! That's awesome news! How are you feeling???
We ve been good! Maya has colic but I m giving her a homeopathic remedy and she's much better lately! She still wants to be held most of the time but I really love holding her! She's 1 month old today, has put on 1 kg and 4cm from birth! She's also just started giving us shy smiles and she drives me crazy with love!! I just can't believe the bond we have created already!
Thanks for thinking about us, it's a really sad situation here in Greece and with the banks closed for over a week now it's been difficult. Thankfully my mind is on my baby and I kind of stay out of all the madness.


----------



## chistiana

Septie, koifish how are you ladies? How are these babies cooking along?

Laney, how's the little man and momma?


----------



## Tuga

Hi Christiana, I am okish lol. Just came out of the appointment with the midwife and was told to be ready because baby could come at anytime. Tomorrow morning I have to go to the hospital to do more exams. They think I won't make another 2 weeks. So I am a bit excited but also a bit apprehensive. I have to Wai for my hubby to come home so we can go get the essential stuff we need for baby. &#128536;


----------



## chistiana

Ooowwwww tuga this is so exciting!!!! You're at a perfect gestation too! But just in case you want some hope you ll cook a little longer...I was told first I wouldn't make it to 35..I did...then not to 38...I did..was sure the baby would fly out after stitch removal...she didn't...all the way to 39w1d!


----------



## Septie

Tuga how exciting and nerve racking at the same time! Great gestation too!!
Yes, Maya is much more important than all that mess, so it must be good to have the distraction. As long as it doesn't affect the kiddos, of course (and great that your kids are too young to really understand, or be affected in their educational or career choices!). Can't believe she grew 4 cm already! Crazy!!
I am ok pregnancy wise, quite good actually. More detailed checkups due to my AMA start next week. But getting very stressed as we need to move before school starts in early Sept; and we haven't found a place yet!!! I was on bedrest for the spring after all, when most places were available. So it's getting very late. Yikes!! Also worried about start of school for my eldest will brink home all kinds of sickness to the newborn/infant (and I will probably get postpartum thyroiditis)...Will also need to find new doctors etc. And a new car, ours is in bad shape. Stress:wacko:


----------



## Koifish

Hey! 
Glad to hear Maya is doing much better! Hope it continues to improve. Glad she's able to keep you occupied with all that is going on. I hope it all gets better soon. It sounds like your really enjoying your time with Maya :) 

Glad that the rest of you ladies are hanging in there! Keep cooking!! Tuga your at a good point so just cook as long as you can I am sure your little one will be fine!

I am currently just trying to hit 34 weeks. Just need to get through 2.5 more weeks. I ve dropped, i felt my first bh contractions the other night, baby a is as low as he can go, both are have been head down for a while now and still are. I am not sure if this is a sign (ftm, i have no clue) I am close and I'll go into preterm labor first or if I'll hit the 34 week mark for a section first. Just going to do my best to keep them cooking.


----------



## chistiana

Septie wow girl that's way too much for anyone! Where are you moving to? I love moves but I can totally get all the stress with you expecting! How old is your kiddie going to school? 

Koifish I have read that dropping can be a sign but with two in there I m guessing it can be totally normal! If labor starts before are you still having a section? I don't even know if you can have twin naturally.

Thanks for your thoughts ladies. I m hoping whatever happens my kids won't have to live the way we do in 20-30 years time. On a more positive note maya slept so well for a second night! Yay! She still fed 3-4 times but didn't cry a second!!!


----------



## Septie

Yay for Maya sleeping better (nights with lots of crying are tough on parents!) I am not sleeping all that well atm, and both of mine were terrible sleepers (especially our first) forever - so it's hard to think that things will get much worse than they are now very soon...Our older ones are just sleeping 8-9 hrs now, which feels like heaven. Given the ages of yours, the adjustment must have been similar.
We are moving close to the school (about 35 mins out from where we live now). Not really looking forward to it - it's in the middle of nowhere. Nothing to do, and you have to drive everywhere (like any typical American suburb!). But you've got to do what you've got to do for the kiddos, and with three, I guess there won't be much time to do anything anyway lol. Our firstborn will turn six in early fall and attend 1st grade. Scary thought! What about your kiddos? Are they staying at home with you?


----------



## Koifish

I think it drops like it does with a single? Not sure really. I feel like something pokes out sometimes, i get quick feelings of nasuea, my back aches, I get pains and cramps. I see my ob Friday so I am hoping we get a plan sorted then and I can find out for sure what's going on it just started in the last 2 days. 

There actually in a great position for natural birth but I'll still get a section. I can try if I want but there is a high risk of cord issues and entanglement, hemorrhage due to my small frame and the possibility baby b changing position while A comes out.


----------



## Septie

Koifish, I am a few weeks ahead of you with one (over 35 weeks), and those aches seem normal to me, but I surely am no expert at labor signs. I am also starting with backpains, crampiness, lots of vagina stabbings, pushes down there where it feels like it's pushing out (head has been down); no real nausea, but occasional ickiness (might be digestion related?). And you have two, so prob ahead of me in many ways! I do remember that last time by 38 weeks, I really thought he might come any second (and asked my inlaws to come stay with us early just in case) - and still no signs of real labor until my planned section at 39w4d. Who knows what's going on... Ideally you'll get to cook them just a bit more:thumbup:


----------



## Koifish

I'm not either, from what I looked up it signs your heading towards it. It doesn't help that I was told to look out for a lot of these things and call if I get them. They weren't sure at my last appt. If they'd decide come first or I'd get scheduled first. 

Thanks for posting that though it makes me feel better that it can be normal. I really want them in a minimum of 34 weeks rather not have them in the hospital for long. 

Sorry your feeling all these fun symptoms to though :/ not so fun! Glad that your getting closer to term, That's great!


----------



## Laney26

Hi ladies so sorry I've been missing my phone internet went down and with the baby it's taken me a while to get it fixed. I will have to go back and read your posts to see how everyone is, I've missed you guys and hope So much everyone and their bumps and / or babies are well. We have called our little boy Noah, I'm madly in love with him, he's doing really well but has tongue tie which has made feeding ( breast) a bit of a nightmare as he can't latch on properly my boobs are shredded. He goes for a quick procedure on Monday to fix it, I'm not looking forward as it will hurt but it will be quick. I must work out how to post some photos. Love to u all I'm goin to read all the posts I've missed now xxx


----------



## Koifish

Glad to hear he's doing well Laney!! Can't wait to see photos once you figure it out. Sorry breastfeeding isn't going as well I hope everything goes great Monday and breastfeeding goes more smoothly. :)

I went to ob today and it went well cervix is closed and babies are still good. If all goes well with growth on Tuesday and nothing else happens then it looks like August 3rd might be my day!


----------



## Septie

Laney, great to hear from you!! Love the name Noah. Good luck with the tongue tie procedure!
Koifish, great news! If all goes well with you next week, we might be on around the same time (scheduled section morning of the 4th).


----------



## Tuga

Hey Laney, so good to hear from you &#128536; I love the name Noah. Its beautiful &#10084; 
Hope everyone is doing well. I am a bit sore all over today so I put myself on bedrest for the day. Speak soon. Love you all&#128536;&#128139;


----------



## Tuga

Good morning my lovelies &#128536;
Hope everyone is doing great. 
I have been having contractions since yesterday and I have a lot of pain down there. I called the midwife and she said that if it gets any worse to go to maternity triage. I've already been there twice in the last few days. I qm 35 weeks now and I really want to reach 36. Lets see what happens. 
I hope everything is well with all of you ladies and babies. Miss you all&#128536;


----------



## Laney26

Hey Tuga you can make it &#10084;&#65039;&#128154;&#128153;even if you don't u have done amazing to get this far xxx


----------



## Laney26

If anyone knows how to post a photo is be very grateful xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey tuga!! I know you want to reach 36 weeks and I really hope with all my heart that you do but if the pain gets worse then definitely go in. I m only saying this because I delayed it with dd1 and by the time I got to the hospital it was a matter of max half an hour before she would have ripped through the stitch. I really don't want to scare you so pls pls excuse me but for me being rushed for an emcs was so unpleasant I really wouldn't want you to go through this. I had my first daughter at 35+2 and she only stayed for monitoring 3 days. On the third night she slept in my room and on the 4th day we went home! Its a great gestation!! Anywa Hope the settle down and we don't get to meet your lo for a few more weeks!!


----------



## Septie

Hi Tuga, good luck girl! When in doubt go in!! Will be thinking of you and your little one; hopefully you'll manage to cook for a few more days - but you are at a fab gestation now!!
Laney - sorry, no idea how to post! How's the little one?
As for me, lots and lots of cervix/vagina pressure/lightenings. No contractions, not many BH. Was very sore yesterday (pelvis, back), nausea Sunday. 3 more weeks till section date...


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ladies i havnt been on in a while as iv not been feeling too well :( im in an absoloute panic this morning can anyone offer some advice.

For the last 3 days iv been feeling a HUGE amount of pressure. In 18+4 wks and have my stitch in place. I went to the hospital hesterday to ask for a cervical length scan. The consultant said he would give me a speculum to check see if everythings ok. I refused the speculum as they hurt so much and lat time i was preegnant they told me not to have speculums. Im now waiting to be booked in for a cervical length scan and i could be waiting for it up to next week. Im going absoloutly insane with worrying. Is it normal to feel pressure in my bum and lady bits? I can remember in my last pregnancy i felt pressure but i cant remember how intense and now i cant rest as i have my daughter to take to achool and a 2 yr old to look after. Theres also no one to help look after them either other than my partner who works daily. 

Please can someone offer me some reassurance im on the verge of an emotional break down. I promised myself i wouldnt worry this pregnancy as the stitch held my little boy in perfectly last time xx

I hope your all ok :) xx


----------



## Laney26

Hi Twinkle, I know exactly how u feel I was in exactly the same boat the fear is almost paralysing isn't it I did not want to move but still had to take my kids to school. At 16 weeks the school run felt a bit too much ( it's on a huge hill) the school let me drop the kids off at the front gate at 9.10 and a friend brought them to the car for me on a night ) also I got hubby/grandparent to do the after school activities and we lived off ready meals ( not proud of this ) as for the pressure. When u get time go back and read ur old posts you got a load of it even I can remember reading so it may make u feel a bit better. I got a lot more pressure this preg plus bleeding which is never had. I felt this pregnancy was doomed from the start and we wud never get there every week id have pressure and bleeding it was much worse than the other 2. After 28 weeks everything settled and we sailed through the rest of the preg. I wondered with myself and the same for u is a lot of this pressure down to the SPD rather than the cervix. Take it day by day I totally know how u r feeling it's like u r in ur own personal hell xxx


----------



## Laney26

Hey Tuga how r things hope they've settled if not u have done fab.
Septie u r almost there also u go girl. 
Christiana how's it goin I bet Maya is coming on a treat I hope things aren't too bad for u over there I keep thinking of u. How's the reflux, we've had a bit reflux here too but not too bad we have to keep him propped up 30 mins after each feed xxx if u r struggling to get hold of anything over there just let me know I will get it here and post it over to u its no trouble, I do it all the time for my friend in the USA xxx


----------



## Tuga

Hello my lovelies&#128538;
So Good thear from all of you. I went to the hospital yesterday and they kept me in overnight as a precaution. I had a lot of abdominal pain and was feeling very poorly. This morning my consultant came to see me and after taking meds the pain reduced. He told me that I could come home but anything at all I should go back. I am really tired and I kinda of know that this baby won't be waiting till August.
Hope everyone is doing great. Love to all&#10084;


----------



## chistiana

Ooww thank you so much laney, that was such a lovely thing to say :) we re doing much better, thankfully I had managed to get hold of two bottles of colic calm from the uk before the capital control started. Reflux is still bad, last night I held her upright for an hour after feeding and she still threw up 4-5 times in the next 3 hours :( thankfully she s been better during the day though :) 
Hope little Noah isn't in pain with his reflux and that it settles soon :) how are you doing? How are your older ones doing???

Tuga so good to hear things have kind of settled down! It doesn't sound like your lo is waitin till August but whenever he/she comes it's already great!! Rest up now momma, you ll need your rest for the big day!! 

Twinkle I m so sorry you re feeling like this. I have to say that I too felt a lot of pressure very very often. I kind of always felt like her head was pushing really low but then every time I d see the doc he was like "nop she's actually really high". So I d say not to worry only I know you will anyway. Could you exaggerate a bit to get in a bit earlier?? Hope it's soon hun so you can be reassured. 

Septie I can't believe it's only 3 weeks to your section!!! How are you feeling?

Koifish how are you and little ones doing??


----------



## Laney26

Christiana, yes I spent all last night keeping him upright. It's worried me a little as after he is sick it takes him a couple of seconds to catch his breath does Maya do that I can't remember my other 2 being like this.


----------



## chistiana

YES! She opens her eyes wide open and stares in panic for a little bit before she actually takes a breath. There have been times when I actually kind of tapped her just to get her to breath. It's scary but I think it's normal (or at least I hope so) I ve noticed that if I eat anything with cow milk her reflux gets way worse. The other night I ate spaghetti carbonara, kept her upright for an hour and she kept throwing up even 3 hours later. Never again! How is little Noah otherwise?


----------



## Fliss

Hi ladies, can I creep in here?

I don't know yet if I do have an incompetent cervix, but since Nathan was spontaneous labour and delivery (waters going first, then labour starting) at 35+4, and I developed pre-eclampsia just *after* he was born - they are treating me in advance in case I do.

I have my first cervical length check scan next Thursday, and honestly? I'm terrified.

Thing is, I'd put it down to the endometriosis they diagnosed me with last September (Stage 4, totally blocked tubes - both children are a miracle!) and they arne't factoring that in at all.

So I'm in limbo really, and starting to worry a tad...


----------



## Laney26

Hey Christiana that's really interesting as I've been drinking cows milk by the gallon literally if I don't have the energy to eat I just down a glass of milk so that is very interesting. I know here if they have milk intolerance the Drs prescribe a special baby milk on prescription it's supposed to be really helpful but if u r breast feeding id be reluctant to give that up. I took Noah to the dr yesterday and they gave me infant gaviscon which I know some parents find really helps and if not they can give baby ranitidine. The offer stands If u need anything posting over from the UK. I saw the midwives who did his tongue tie today they don't think it is reflux just normal baby spit up so goodness knows but the good thing is I have the gaviscon of we need it. Apart from the reflux Noah is great I'm so in love with him, the kids have taken to him really well I think maybe it's coz they are a little older. He actually looks quite blonde/ginger which feels really bizarre as I and my 2 other children are dark ( I get asked if I'm Mexican or Italian usually lol). Our house is starting to smell of sour milk or is it just me and Noah lol xxx


----------



## Koifish

Hey ladies,

I'd love to read through everything but will in a bit. I hope each of you are doing well. I am sorry that you are dealing with reflux Laney and sorry your still dealing with it Christina. Hope it gets better soon! Septie that's crazy how close we could be with our due dates, if mine can cooperate that long. I hope your holding well. Tuga hope you are hanging in there and doing well!

I'm currently on monitoring in l&d as I've dilated to 2cm. I got a steroid injection and I'll find out in an hour if there keeping me overnight or if I go home and come back for 2nd injection tomorrow. The plans still to keep cooking them just past 35 weeks. We will see.

To update I am in overnight labor won't be stopped and if I dilate 2 to 3 more I am to be delivered so we will see.


----------



## Koifish

Well they were born at 2am today, contractions started to get more painful at 9pm then worse at 11pm at 1 to 2 min apart the call was made at midnight. Had a section, both are in nicu now ones holding good the other needs some help. I am so excited to have Kolten and Khoi here finally even though I'd like to have cooked longer. Hoping it goes smooth from here.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Koi fish congratulations on the birth of your twins, hope they are doing well. My lfirst born was born at 29wks and she did perfect. They didn't have time for steroid injections either so I'm sure your twins will do brilliantly.

Thankyou to the other ladies for your advice in my time of panic, I am a lot calmer now as I went for my cervical length scan yesterday (after me pestering and pestering for it!) my cervix is closed and measured 36mm. My consultant is happy with it and says that he dosnt think my cervix is the problem that is causing all my pain and pressure, he seems to think my SPD is the problem for it all. 

Laney I have had a look back and I suffered sooo badly with pressure last time it's reassuring to know how I felt and I'm so glad I wrote on these threads, it keeps me sane.

I'm crossing my fingers and waiting for my milestone of 24weeks to come. On,y 5 more weeks to go,

Hope you ladies and your babies are all doing well xxxx


----------



## Septie

Hi Koifish! Congratulations on the birth of your twins, and especially keeping them in to 33 weeks!! With twins, that's really quite good:thumbup: I am sure the docs will manage and hopefully you all will be home before you know it.
Be sure to get some rest after your section...it's tough to do in the hospital I know, with staff stopping by at all hours to take temps etc. (not looking forward to my 3rd section).
Twinkle, good news on the cervix length!


----------



## chistiana

Koifish congratulations momma!! I m glad your boys are doing good!! 33 weeks is really good and hopefully you won't have a long stay there! Rest up hun, so so happy for you! 

Twinkle 36mm is fantastic. Keep resting whenever you can! :) you ll be at v day before you know it! 

Septie how fare you girl?

Laney ooowww a blondy! You have to post a picture at some point!!! Cow milk intolerance is very common so maybe try cutting it out from your diet for a week to check it out! But maybe your doctor know way more and it's nothing :) so glad to hear your kids have taken well to him, makes things so much easier!! Thanks for the offer again, I feel like I have a good friend caring! We were given something called epadoren but it doesn't seem to be working. I m actually worried tha last couple of days because she just won't keep pretty much anything down :( going to the doc again on Monday. 

Fliss I m no expert but don't think endometriosis could cause preterm labor. But I really never researched it. What does the doc think? Have you had a cerclage done?

Tuga how are you?


----------



## Fliss

Many congratulations momma!!!


----------



## Koifish

Thanks ladies!

Yes Septie it's very hard always someone in here or something beeping, etc. Drives me crazy. 

Twinkle that's great news keep it that way! 

Christina I hope Maya appointment goes well, that sounds so frustrating. Really wishing her the best in working it out.

Yes Laney still waiting got pucs! You can't do it on mobile browser you have to go to desktop, not sure if your using a phone.

Sorry flies I don't know much on that but wish you luck!!

As for my twins one is doing well in NICU and I got to hold him &#128518;unfortunately my other got transfered to a children's hospital 40+minutes away from mine &#128546; my poor baby has esphogus artesia and is due for surgery Monday AM to fix it. If it can't be extended he gets a feeding tube and has to grow more for a 2nd attempt. They are looking for more defects. I am so heart broken. I hope he's strong enough. My hubby went to be with him so I am happy he's not alone. All the issues we were having with him was that, it couldnt be picked up off a scan.


----------



## Tuga

Koifish, congratulations my lovely&#10084; they were born on my oldest son's birthday &#127874;. Sorry to hear about what's happening to one of them. I will keep you in my prayers. Hope all goes well.&#10084;&#128536;

Laney and Christiana, sorry to hear you are still dealing with reflux. Hope things improve soon. Many kisses and hugs to Maya and Noah.

Septie and Twinkle, I hope all is well.

Fliss, welcome. I hope everything goes well for you. 

As for me, things have calmed down a bit. I have a growth scan on the 23rd and I will see the consultant on the 27th. Fingers crossed it all goes well.

Much love to you all&#10084;


----------



## Laney26

Omg so much has happened. Koi fish congratulations on your twins birth, so sorry one isn't doing so well have got everything crossed for him.

Christiana it sounds like you and poor Maya are really going through it, we haven't got it that bad I think u are defo right going back to the dr. Has Maya lost weight or is she still gaining. If the babies stop gaining weight that Is when the Drs take notice here. Good luck for Monday 
Yes u r right I access this forum via my phone I shall go on my laptop and sort a photo thank u.
Love to everyone xxx


----------



## chistiana

Tuga good to hear everything's settled and quiet! Hope the appointment goes well!

Laney, yes it's pretty bad atm..thankfully she s gaining weight but that is will her feeding every hour of the day! That was what the doc had told me..we ll treat her more aggressively if she stops gaining weight. Today was a good day, I m really getting confused about what it is I eat that makes her reflux worse. Good to hear Noah is not that bad with reflux though! 

Koifish I sorry to hear one of your los is not doing so well and he has to be away from you for a while. I really pray the procedure will do the trick and you won't have to wait and have a second one. How is the other one? Do you have a time frame given? And how are you hun? All of this must be a lot to handle with a section on top. Sending you all my love and positive thoughts.


----------



## Septie

Oh Koifish! Hope they don't find any more defects and can fix the one already. At least it looks like your LO was diagnosed quickly is getting good care, albeit at a different hospital. Are they thinking of transferring you and your second so that you can all be together? Or will you be discharged so that you can visit? It must be so tough with the two little ones at two hospitals...while recovering. Will keep my fingers crossed for you!!
Have they told you how the atrasia would have caused problems in utero? As I'd think they'd only need the esophagus once born and eating?
Christiana, that reflux does not sound like fun - and neither does feeding continuously (my first breasfed continuously, though without reflux - he just became very fat very quickly, from a tiny newborn). Hope it improves soon for you. How are the older two coping?
Tuga, glad things have calmed down a bit for now. Laney, hope all continues going well.
As for me, 37 weeks today:happydance: Lots and lots of very uncomfortable lightening crotch in the cevix/vagina, I think baby is settling really low (they already had difficulty measuring the head last week as baby so low). ..Not a whole lot of BH though. Have appointment tomorrow. Should I ask for a cervix check? I am tempted not to...Whatever happens happens at this stage. Though would be curious to know if I will make it to my planned section (if I go early, we'll have nobody to watch the older two, so OH won't be there for birth).


----------



## Laney26

Woohoo happy 37 weeks Septie &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ladies im just wondering about cervical length. I was really pleased mine measured 3.6cm and no funnelling. Im now sat thinking will this length carry me through until 24wks which is just under 5weeks away? Or can it drastically change and funnel within a week or so? My consultant isnt very informative and iv tried searching google but had no luck. My cervix wont be checked again but i will be having a normal ultrasound in 10 days. Also can your cervix change with a cerclage in?x


----------



## chistiana

Septie well done momma!! You ve reached full term!!!awesome!!! Whatever the length at this point I think you re making it to your section!! Maya is still gaining weight despite the reflux! She gained 270g in the past week and is now a whooping 4020g!! The reflux is the same but her little smiles just make things better :) the other two are really ok, we ve found a good routine and they re back to being happy!!! It's also the holidays so I have time with them! We ve been swimming every day!

Twinkle cervical length can flunctuate a bit. I remember mine kept going from 3 to 2.5 then to 3.5 all the way to the end! If it's a true ic then unfortunately yes it can go down drastically very fast. But it doesn't sound like yours really has a problem so yes it will surely take you to 24 weeks and way way waaaayyy after that. Remember ic is not a problem after 28 weeks unless you go in full blown labour.


----------



## Tuga

Congrats on 37 weeks Septie&#10084;&#10084; I am so excited as well because I've reached 36 weeks today&#10084; cant believe it&#128077;


----------



## Laney26

Hi ladies. 
Hi twinkle I totally second what Christiana says. Ur length can change drastically but with ur history and a stitch it's very unlikely. The more pregnancies I had the better my cervix coped (I'm guessing scar tissue) I had all the aches, pains, pressure and in the end they cud not get my stitch out and then ended up getting induced lol. 

Christiana Maya sounds like she is doing just fine. Been doing a bit of research and u can get a supplement called colief here it's a drop u add to their milk ( more complicated if bf ing ) but it's an enzyme to help them digest the lactose in the milk if u have a look at reviews online it may be worth a try although Maya sounds like she's doing great it may help your and her pain. 
Koi fish I hope ur little ones are doing well and love to all the other ladies xxx


----------



## chistiana

Tuga congrats on reaching 36 weeks! You wouldn't have believed it a few weeks ago!!!

Laney thanks hun! I had tried colief with my first daughter. Unfortunately maya will not take a bottle. I pump once a day to keep my supply up and make a bank but whenever I ve tried giving her a bottle she ll just push it away in disgust!! Ow well..we re 1.5 months.. I think usually things start getting better after 3! 
How s Noah doing??

Koifish how are you n Los doing??


----------



## Septie

Christiana, just an idea: Can you mix breastmilk and colief and squirt in with a syringe? That's how my OH fed baby who wouldn't take a bottle in an emergency when I was unavailable...
Tuga, congrats on 36 weeks!! I felt really uncomfortable yesterday afternoon - cramping in back, and then tons of painful movement (even more than usual). Thankfully cramping stopped, and now back to usual activity.
Koifish, thinking of you and your little ones this week! Any update on the operation (whenever you get a chance - you must be under a tremendous amount of stress!)?


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I had a short cervix with my first twin pregnancy. I delivered my twins at 28 weeks due to my son's placenta failing and him falling behind on his growth though. I made it to 28 weeks so I am not sure how much further I would of gotten with my short cervix if my son didn't have complications. My twins are both healthy 2 year olds now even after lengthy NICU stays so my story has a happy ending! 

Well long story short I am starting to research the internet about cerclages for my next pregnancy because I want to do a FET cycle sometime this Fall. I was wondering if anyone had any success stories they wanted to share on success with an early placed cerclage. I saw 80 to 90% success rates on the internet when the cerclage was placed early. Can anyone share their experiences/ stories with me on this? Thanks in advance! :flower:


----------



## Laney26

Happy 36 weeks Tuga &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## Tuga

Hello my lovelies&#128536;
Yesterday I walked a bit because I had some stuff I had to take care off before baby comes. As I was coming home I notice my feet was quite swollen. It made it so hard to walk but I managed to get home and have been resting since. Besides a few toilet trips I haven't done much but my feet are still really swollen. I actually think its worse than yesterday.
Although I know that it is something that can happen in pregnancy I've never had this problem before so I am a bit worried. I don't have any other issues, just this. It's really weird because when I could I can feel as though I have water on my feet...is this normal? Have any of you experienced this before? Hope everyone is doing well. Koifish, I have been thinking about you and the twins and I hope things have gotten better. &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Fliss

If the swelling doesn't go down after a night's sleep/12 hours rest call your midwife/doctor/OBGYN as it _*can*_ be a sign of pre-eclampsia so you ought to get it checked out - it happened to me with Nathan x


----------



## Tuga

I just called the midwife and she asked if I have any other symptoms. I don't. She told me to lay down and raise my legs higher than the rest of my body which I am doing now. They have been swollen since yesterday afternoon. I will see how it goes. She said that if it doesn't go down I should go to the hospital to get it checked. xx


----------



## chistiana

Septie that's actually a very good idea, thanks :)

Tuga ok I wish I could post a pic from my mobile...my feet did not fit in any shoe in the last weeks of pg! And when I say didn't fit THEY DIDNT FIT AT ALL! Even a pair of flip flops broke! And I normally have really skinny feet! And I never had any sweeping with my other pgs! Everyone around me were worried..I asked the mw a couple of times and she just laughed at the sight of them! She said they looked like perfectly baked croissants! My swelling would only slightly go down at night but it d be back to puffed up after a couple of hours in the morning! Of course get it checked but from my experience I wouldn't worry too much!

Wannabe, congrats on your twins! That must have been a long road! I had a cerclage with dd1 and made it to 35 weeks. Then I had a stitch with dd2 and made it to 39w1d! A preventative cerclage is always way better than an emergency one so if I were you I d definitely push for one!


----------



## Fliss

Hi ho hi ho it's off for the dildo cam we go.


----------



## Laney26

Good luck fliss xxx


----------



## Koifish

Sorry I haven't read a ton but thought I'd pop in real quick. 

Tuga congrats on hitting 36 weeks! Your swelling to me sounds normal. My thighs to my toes were extremely swollen the last month and a half. I was told another few weeks and it should go down but still swollen now. Putting my feet up helped a little but not much. I hope it gets better I know how uncomfortable it is!

Septie go your still cooking, make it the 4th!! :) one of us has to hit the due date!

Christina I hope Maya is doing better, I know that reflux has been awful. Always hoping she's getting better with it.

Laney I hope your little man is doing good and his reflux is better also. I hope he's doing well and growing strong!

Twinkle it sounds good so far, I wouldn't expect it to get super short, still sounds at a good length, keep cooking!

My boys are doing well currently. One is off most iv's and mainly just eating, growing and learning to do things. He's learning to take a bottle so they let me feed him. Its great! My other little one is recovering from a big surgery that went very well. He's hooked up to lots of stuff so it's hard. For a 3 day old he handled it like a champ. Probably better than me I ended up with a blood patch and took it like a whimp lol. We've been through a lot but I am so over the moon he took the surgery well and now has a full attached esophagus and trachea hole to stomach is fixed. He will be in hospital for a while :( but as long as he does good it's ok. 

Sorry if that was long. Its hard.

Khoi is bundled up
Kolten, my strong man in his incubator pre-surgery
 



Attached Files:







mms_img-566313809.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 11









mms_img411496448.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Fliss

My scan showed a normal cervix - I'm so relieved.

And it looks highly likely that we will be Team :pink: :D


----------



## chistiana

Koi they are both absolutely precious!!! So so glad to hear that they re both doing well and your little fighter took so well to the surgery n he won't be needing another one! How are you feeling momma? Sorry I don't know what a blood patch is but it doesn't sound very pleasant. Sorry about that but you can be a whimp all you want you just had two babies!!!

Fliss so glad to hear your cervix is holding up just fine! And welcome on team pink :)


----------



## Tuga

Koifish, Can't tell you how happy I am to hear that your boys are doing well. Well done little warriors. They are absolutely gorgeous. Congrats my lovely&#10084; 
Fliss, congrats on your scan result. You must be so relieved.

Afm, I ended up going to the hospital yesterday night because I became very dizzy suddenly. Turns out I had high blood pressure. Was kept in and given medication.
Today I had my growth scan and all is well. He is growing just fine and is almost 3kg&#10084; 
Now I must wait for Monday. I have an appointment with my consultant to book the c-section and cerclage removal. Really excited about that&#128525;


----------



## Septie

Khoi and Kolten are gorgeous!! Koi's eyes look so awake and bright already - hard to believe he's a preemie. And Kolten is quite a sizable guy too! Congrats again on cooking them for so long - bet it helped to get Kolten through is surgery without complications:thumbup: So so glad to hear it!
A blood patch? For a post spinal headache? Yikes!! Poor you, in addition to K's surgery...Hope it worked at least.
Fliss, great news!
Tuga, we are getting so close!!


----------



## Tuga

Septie, yes we are &#10084; can't quite believe it...so happy


----------



## wannabeprego

chistiana said:


> Septie that's actually a very good idea, thanks :)
> 
> Tuga ok I wish I could post a pic from my mobile...my feet did not fit in any shoe in the last weeks of pg! And when I say didn't fit THEY DIDNT FIT AT ALL! Even a pair of flip flops broke! And I normally have really skinny feet! And I never had any sweeping with my other pgs! Everyone around me were worried..I asked the mw a couple of times and she just laughed at the sight of them! She said they looked like perfectly baked croissants! My swelling would only slightly go down at night but it d be back to puffed up after a couple of hours in the morning! Of course get it checked but from my experience I wouldn't worry too much!
> 
> Wannabe, congrats on your twins! That must have been a long road! I had a cerclage with dd1 and made it to 35 weeks. Then I had a stitch with dd2 and made it to 39w1d! A preventative cerclage is always way better than an emergency one so if I were you I d definitely push for one!

Thanks for sharing your story with me hun! I am glad that yours went well and your babies were able to be born close to full term! :thumbup: I know that there are risks to having the surgery itself, and it is scary, but those risks are really low and worth it to have your baby be able to get delivered closer to full term. The risks to a preemie and the long NICU stays are really scary. Both of my twins had lengthy NICU stays, my daughter was there for 2 months and my son for 4 months. 

Was the cerclage very painful to have put in? How long did you have to rest after the procedure? What type of anethesia did you have? Thanks in advance for anything you can tell me about it. :flower: I am of course going to talk to my DR and see what they think assuming my FET cycle is a success.


----------



## JJEE

Hi Ladies,

Would you mind if I rejoin? I was here 3yrs ago, I have a stitch with my youngest daughter after they found funnelling and shortening of my cervix at 14wks. My stitch held out well, and my daughter was born @ 40+6. I am now 13wks pregnant with baby no:4, our final addition to our family! My visit with the consultant went better than expected this week, my cervix is closed and 37 mm, I am being scheduled for a stitch within the next 2weeks. I am still being very cautious as I know how quickly things can change.
This thread kept me sane with some amazing advice last time, and I have been stalking for the last few weeks.
I actually remember many names from last time...big hello to you all. 

My ticker is very out of date! 

Xx


----------



## likeaustralia

31 weeks today and had a TV u/s on thursday. My cervix was 4.5cm!!! I had a scan at the same time last pregnancy and it was just over 2cm. I am SO relieved that the progesterone is working for me so far.


----------



## Tuga

Warm welcome to the new ladies&#10084; 
How's everyone doing? Hope all is well.
Koifish, how are the twins? Sending good thoughts and massive kisses your way.

Tomorrow I will be 37 weeks and I have an appointment with my consultant where he is going to set a date for my c-section. Really excited about it. Can't wait to have my baby in my arms. I am so done with all the stress and worrying...
Hope you are all well &#128536;


----------



## Laney26

Tuga woo hoo happy 37 weeks &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;absolutely awesome well done xxx
Christiana I think you were spot on about the milk intolerance and reflux I was practically living off milk, I stopped for a couple of days and Noah's reflux/colic/crying is tons better so thank u so much. Struggling being dairy free though it's no fun &#128553;. 
Koi fish so glad your babies are doing well I bet you are glad ur little mans op is over and went well.
Love to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Tuga

So I've got a date!!! 10th August if he doesn't make an early appearance. They won't take out the cerclage until then unless its necessary. 
So now I have a date to look forward to.&#10084;


----------



## chistiana

Yaaaayy tuga that's awesome!! So so happy for you! And that is sooooo close, I can't believe it!!

Laney so happy I could help n to hear little Noah is doing so much better :) goats milk is not that bad..you kind of get used to it after 2-3 days! And feta cheese is not cow milk! 

Koifish how are your precious lil boys n how is our mommy??

Welcome to all the newcomers, glad to here you re all here with preventative stitches and long shuts cervix(es??)!! 

Afm I started taking fenugreek for my milk supply and maya went completely crazy on me :( I ve cut it out now n waiting for it to get out of my system. Yikes :( we re in Patmos island (me and maya n waiting for hubby with nik n nat on Thursday :) hoping to have a calm holiday :)


----------



## Fliss

Tuga that's the day before my 20 week scan :) so exciting - stay put little man xxx


----------



## Laney26

Hi ladies hope all is well. Christiana I didn't know u cud have goats milk I have been drinking coconut milk which still isn't great but the best out of a bad bunch &#128540;. I've also been taking coconut oil as it's supposed to be fab for making breast milk just started yesterday so I will keep u informed On that one. I know I can't take fenugreek as my sister has a severe nut allergy and it's in the peanut family so I'm taking nettle extract again no idea if it does anything. Bet my milk tastes like a cross between the tropics and a English forest lol. Ugh off to the docs today will not go into detail but there's lots of yuck coming out my stitches an guessing I'll need antibiotics which I'm hoping won't affect my milk. Had a migraine yesterday as well so a bit rough at the minute 
Tuga awesome u got ur date not long at all now although I bet it drags it did with me.
Lovely everyone's cervixes are holding up. Love to all you fabulous brave ladies xxx


----------



## Koifish

Morning ladies &#128522; 

Tuga congratulations on 37 weeks and a date!! That's wonderful, not to much longer to go!! &#128516;&#10084;

Septie congrats on being a week out your so close now!! Hope it's going well &#128518;&#128155;

Christiana sounds like you and Maya are doing good even with the milk hiccup, hope her reflux is still getting better or gone!. I bet it's really nice to be on holiday I hope you and your family have a great time &#128526;&#128156;

Laney glad you also sound like your getting the reflux worked out! I hope your little one is getting better and I hope everything gets sorted with your stitches! Feel better! &#128522;&#128154;

Welcome to all the new ladies keep the stitches in and/or your cervix closed! :)

My boys are doing good. Khois learning to take a bottle but likes sleeping more than anything lol. Hoping he continues to do good so he can come home. Kolten is also getting better. He had his first feeding last night and it went well. Hoping he keeps it up and fingers crossed that means his surgery worked/is working &#128153; I am doing good just glued to the pump, lol I need to get them nice and strong.


----------



## Laney26

Oh well ladies I have a rather nasty infection and my stitches are in danger of bursting grrr. I'm on co amoxiclav 500mg which is pretty strong and will go in my milk a little bit it's what ladies get for mastitis so it is safe I just feel really guilty on poor Noah xxx


----------



## chistiana

Koifish so glad to hear both your lil boys are strong fighters and doing great! Bet you ll build a fab milk supply with all this pumping and your boys will be bfing like champs soon!

Laney ok you have to tell me about the coconut oil.... How are we supposed to get it? And the nettle exctract? Is it like a pill or something??? I really need a boost in my milk supply if I go back to work in September! Sorry to hear about your stitches, it actually sounds pretty painful. Don't worry about the antibiotics, and of course Noah wants his mom strong so I m sure he won't mind ;) 

Afm: well it's actually been pretty hard with Maya's colic and reflux and being alone. Sorry about the upcoming rant but I m actually with a friend, her kids and her mom. Thing is she ll be looking at me bouncing up and down aaaallll day long and does not offer to take her off my hands nt even for a minute. She ll be sitting there looking at me with a face that is totally "OMG what is wrong with your baby???" I am about to slap her but don't want to ruin the holidays &#128545;


----------



## Septie

Yikes Llaney, sorry to hear about the infection!!! Hopefully the antiobotic will work! When did you first notice symptoms?
Christiana - sorry to hear about Maya! On the positive front, you are getting quite an arm workout:)
Went to L&D yesterday, as baby was hyperactive nonstop (total of 15 hours!! Maybe 1/2 hour of sleep) with lots of weird doppler measurements. Well, trace on baby was thankfully good, but apparently I am having contractions I can't feel. Cervix closed, but baby's head very very low. Today one spot of my belly to the left of the belly button is sore when I move. Is that normal? from movements? Wish they would take him out now, getting nervous as I've had 2 sections and want to avoid labor (38w3d)!


----------



## chistiana

That's definitely one way to look at it positively septie, thanks :)
And wow I can't believe you re there already! When's your section planned for? THe area around my belly button was very very often sore to the touch as if their was a bruise on the inside.


----------



## Laney26

Hi Septie I also had the sore patch near my belly button I still actually have it, with neve (my 1


----------



## Laney26

I got to 8cm with silent contractions ( was full term at this point ).
Christiana you poor thing I think u r very brave goin on hols on ur own don't know how u r doing it without a break. The coconut oil u get at health food shops just make sure u get the organic unrefined stuff it has kind of the consistency of butter but goes liquid if u heat it so u can have it on toast, people have it in tea or coffee ( haven't tried this yuck) I put it in smoothies so a handful of strawberries, banana, whatever milk u r using and a tablespoon of coconut oil I love it u need a tbsp a day for ur milk. The nettle is just a tablet from health food shop. I have also discovered today that apparently spirulina ( again health food shop ) and spinach are 2 more big milk makers so I shall be getting some tomorrow, I'll be chucking the spinach in my smoothie u don't really taste it then xxx I also read Brewers yeast is supposed to be good as well haven't got any of this though xxx


----------



## chistiana

Lol I just took a pic of your reply laney and as soon as we re back from hols I m buying everything!! Thanks for that!!! It's been tough being alone all day but finally the rest of the family is here and having some spare time on the beach with the older ones is such fun!!! How are you, little Noah n your big ones doing??

How's everyone's else doing ladies?


----------



## Laney26

lol I'm pretty addicted to my breast milk smoothies. It's been a roughish week for me, my infected stitches got worse before they got better, the antibiotics in my milk really did upset poor Noah's tummy they gave him reallybad tummy cramp and explosive poos I must admit I stopped them 1 day early just felt so bad on him. My other 2 little monkeys are either as good as gold or little monkeys (putting it mildly). Omg as I type this my daughter has just come just come running in with a packet of condoms asking what type of sweets they are and can she have one &#128561;. Her new habit is looking through my bedroom drawers argh


----------



## Tuga

Good morning my lovelies &#128536;
I've left everything to the last minute so I've now been shopping like crazy and sorting things out. Can't believe this time next week I will be meeting my prince&#10084; 
Laney, I was drinking my tea whilst reading your post and when I got to the condoms part let me tell you my bed is covered in tea&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; children are the best, aren't they? Lololol
How's everyone doing?
Septie, I am thinking of you. Your c-section is this week isn't it? Hope it all goes well.
Hope Maya and Noah are behaving themselves &#128525; Christiana, I am so jealous that you are on holiday hahaha. All my family and friends keep posting pictures of them in Portugal enjoying the sun, beach and food. I hate them&#128514;&#128514;
Koifish, how are the twins? Hope you are all ok. 

I am 38 weeks today&#10084; can't believe we've come this far after all we've been through. My only fear now is going into labour before my section next Monday...cannot deal with another rupture. 
My mum is coming the day after tomorrow. Really excited&#10084; 
Love you all xx


----------



## Septie

Hi all,

I am heading in for a section tomorrow morning (well, middle of the night, really - need to get up at 4am at the latest!). Praying all goes well and baby and I make it through ok!! Haven't really slept well for a couple of nights, so nervous. Also hoping we get a single room, so OH can stay with me and baby!
My eldest is acting up (my inlaws are here to help) - think he is nervous too!
Tuga, same here, last minute - also just ordered stuff online this past week - like carseat, mattress! Just one more week till it's your turn! Can't believe we've made it this far!
Christiana, I can't believe Maya is almost 2 months old!!! Is she starting to smile? Or too busy burping and colicking? Holidays with the family must be nice!
Laney - o my, condoms lol!
Koifish, I hope your boys are growing and it's not too exhausting!
Not sure if I will be able to post from the hospital...


----------



## Tuga

Good luck for tomorrow Septie. Will be thinking about you. &#128536;


----------



## Laney26

Good luck tomorrow Septie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Koifish

I'll update later but boys are good, still in nicu though. I hope you all are doing well.

Septie I know today is the date so I wanted to wish you luck and happy safe delivery of your little one! Hope you are doing well and have a speedy recovery &#128155;


----------



## chistiana

Ow my I missed some good posts!!

Firstly I hope it was a fast n safe delivery septie and you're now enjoying your sweet baby!

Laney hahahahahaha that's so funny with the condoms!!!! Sorry to hear about the antibiotics being rough on little Noah. I think I would have stopped early too! Are your stitches better?

Tuga I can't believe you're 38 weeks! That's fantastic!! When's the section again??

Koifish I m hoping your boys are growing strong!

Afm: well we re back from hols! It was a good holiday after all! Maya has been sleeping really good at night (6 hour stretches!) and has been a lot better during the day! She's smiling a lot and melts my heart! She ll be 2 tomorrow!!


----------



## Tuga

Hellooooo&#128536;
Septie, Hope you had a safe delivery and are now enjoying your little one. Many kisses.

Christiana, my section is on Monday. Can't believe it and I qm so excited to meet my prince&#10084; 

Hope everyone is ok. Many kisses to all&#128536;


----------



## chistiana

Ow wow tuga that's in 4 days!!!!!!!!! Just in case I forget it (mushy brain) have a safe delivery sweetheart!


----------



## Septie

Tuga, thinking about you today!!
We are back home, and baby is thriving. Breastfeeding like a champ (actually latched on in the operating room!). My 3rd section was in many ways my worst...But there was a true knot in the cord - apparently quite rare and dangerous during labor and I am so so grateful we had a planned section without labor (uterus was also very thin so could have ruptured during labor). Recovery was tougher than prior ones, but only really need pain meds at night now.
How is everybody doing?
Koifish, thinking of your boys!!


----------



## chistiana

Septic it's so good to hear from you and to know everything went great :) sorry about the section and it being harder than before, I know the one section I had was pretty tough on me so I can only imagine what a third one must feel on your body. Well done momma! And well done bfing little champ :) easier said than done but et all the help you need to heal properly and rest friend :)

Tuga how are you girl? Thinking of you and your rainbow :)


----------



## Tuga

Hello my lovelies&#128536;
My son, Nuno, was born on Monday and he is doing really well. He is absolutely gorgeous and I am so in love lol
As for me, I am not doing too well. I second Septie regarding third section being the worse. I've never suffered so much before. 4 days later and I am unable to walk, get off bed by myself. Good thing my mum is here and my hubby is an absolute star. Don't know what I would do without them.
My section almost went horribly wrong. My blood pressure went up to 200 and they had to give me emergency medication to prevent further complications. Hubby was there and he had a rough time when all the emergency situation started. I am now having to inject myself with a syringe everyday to prevent blood clotting...its just been awful. I've been unable to enjoy my pregnancy and now I can't even enjoy my newborn. Yesterday night I cried because he wanted to feed and I couldn't even do it without waking up my bubby to help me. I feel so bad with this whole situation. I am trying to be positive. At least I have a healthy baby...
Love you all&#128536;


----------



## Fliss

Give yourself a break my lovely it's tough oh so tough. 

You sound like you're doing amazingly and you are an awesome team :hugs: 

It will get better xxx


----------



## Septie

Hi Tuga,

Glad to hear your baby arrived safely!! So sorry to hear that your section also was terrible! I left out some of the gruesome details of my section: I started feeling awful and thought I was about to faint (hubby told me later my BP plummeted...), then I vomited for a while. And the last third of the very long section, I could feel pain. My pain has actually started back up. Back on pain killers. Hope it's nothing...
I am still so grateful though that our boys are here safe and sound after a not so good pregnancy and delivery. Hoping the experience will lessen any desire that I will certainly feel for more babies (out of the question for me for multiple reasons!)


----------



## Tuga

HI Septie,
I had my tubes tied after my section and I think that's what is making my pain even worse this time around. Nevertheless, the fact that I am in so much pain is a remainder that I have made the best decision possible. There's no way I can go through this again. My hubby and my children deserve so much better than seeing me like this and more importantly, I deserve to not feel like this ever ever again. I am extremely grateful for my children but there is no way I could ever put myself and my family through all of this again. 
I am so glad we have both managed to get our rainbows. Cant believe I went all the way to 39 weeks after all the scares I had. &#128536;


----------



## Laney26

Oh ladies you poor things. A massive congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful sons I'm so sorry you are suffering so much at least your boys are here safe and you will both heal it will get better really soon. Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Tuga congratulations for your nuno!! So happy to hear he arrived safely! 
I really sorry for all the pain n negative feelings you're going through ladies. In a way, i think this is why I was so negative to have another section. My first section (2nd child) went as badly as you describe it..I wanted to go to the nicu to see my girl but couldn't even get on the chair to be wheeled down. Anyway, just keep focusing on your beautiful babes girls and know it's definitely going to get much better really really soon!! Lots of love to all!

Laney my friend, how r u and Noah??

Koifish how are the boys doing hun? Any news about going home??

Afm: maya has been doing a lot better lately despite still having bad reflux. She's smiling cooing and knocking her toys around! Undortunately every time I decide to eat anything dairy in hope that it's not true lactose intolerance she ll spend all day next day screaming :( guess she s really not good with dairy (god I miss ice cream!!)


----------



## Laney26

Hi ladies I hope Tuga and Septi are feeling better it is still early days I've been thinking about u I always wanted a section as it seemed like the easy way to have a baby but sounds like u poor ladies are really suffering bless you. 
We are doing well in general Christiana so glad Maya's reflux is getting there it's such an awful thing I think you have it spot on with the dairy I accidentally ate some halloumi cheese just like u said about Maya Noah pretty much screamed all the next day. Did either of ur other 2 children have it mine didn't. I'm having an emotional time at the minute I feel as though I love him too much I have become over protective and am just protective of him all the time I hope it's not the start of post natal depression I also feel like I'm not good enough for him just hoping it's a hormonal thing. Love to you all Christiana if you drink tea what milk substitute do u put in it I've tried oat and coconut milk and it's vile xxx


----------



## chistiana

Laney sorry to hear you re going through possible baby blues hun, I really hope it's just that but if you feel overwhelmed then never hesitate to contact your doc for help. I m 100% sure you're a perfect mom to little Noah and I kinda know that feeling of being in a way too much in love iykwim. I sometimes feel so connected to maya that I go on to feel completely disconnected from the other two n then feel bad about it. I think it's totally normal after the journeys we ve had girl. As for the tea..I ll have to disappoint you..I drink tea with milk and ever since the lactose intolerance business I haven't had any. I did try it with soya n I almost threw up n I don't want to try it with goats milk. I made ice cream with goats milk yogurt yesterday..I think it might be a while before I eat ice cream again &#55357;&#56906;


----------



## Septie

Hi ladies, good to hear from you! Here's to hoping the reflux continues to improve!

Llaney, I do think it's normal to feel protective of the littlest one. I felt that way with my second, and now with my third. And with that comes a certain feeling of disconnect with the older ones, true. But I know it evened out with my second after a while, so I expect the same will happen this time. Actually, my second seemed so small before I went into the hospital this time, and now he seems huge lol. 
My eldest (almost 6) is acting up and misbehaving terribly, tantrums - omg, he is often unbearable!! I really hope it's temporary! Dreading the grandparents leaving later this week. Strangely enough, I had expected my middle child to do that - but he's been an angel so far. How have yours been?
Still in some pain off and on. Will see doc on Friday for check-up.
Tuga, how are you girl? I completely agree with your last post - so true! Hoping we'll hear an update from Koifish - am getting a bit worried...


----------



## Koifish

Hey ladies sorry it's been crazy. I ve been trying to login and it kept telling me it was incorrect the reset didn't work but finally got another reset to get me back in!

Anyways Septie and Tuga I am sorry your in so much pain. Sections are really not pleasent i can't imagine having to have it done more than once :/ I hope the pain eases up and you both get to feeling better soon! Tuga congratulations on the arrival of little Nuno. 

I hope everyone and their babies are doing well!

Laney and Christiana I am sorry you both are still dealing with reflux issues. Hopefully it gets better as they they get bigger! I hope you both are doing well.

Laney I hope you feel better soon your a great mom and definitely good enough for little Noah! It's not a bad thing to love him to much and I am sure it's hard to not want to be over protective, I know I am going to really struggle with that when mine are home. I hope it's not from post natal depression and just hormones but if you think it is talk to your doctor definitely don't let it just go if you realize it's not hormones. I am afraid I'll end up with it too but right now I run like an energizer bunny.

As for the boys they are both still in NICU. Khoi is doing good and on countdown but ever since the word home was mentioned he has a brady about once a day so he resets the countdown :/ he's just not ready yet. Kolten on the other hand wants to see how long I go before he gives me a heart attack! He's done well from the surgery and healing up good. He was treated for an infection and also had a blood transfusion then had a bad episode from dropping to cold in temp from being put on a cold table while they put in a feeding tube which had to done with a camera or something so they don't damage his repairs. &#128549;&#128551; currently he's doing much better taking full feeds and gaining weight and has no more ivs. I just never know if it's safe to say he's good or solid. 

Ahhhhh ok that was a lot!


----------



## Septie

So good to hear from you Koifish!! Glad to hear Khoi is on a countdown and that Kolten's surgery was successful. You'll have quite a few stories to tell him down the line about all the worries he put you through, and what a little fighter he was even as a premie (and in your belly!) ! Hoping your heart can calm down and he stays on a path of growth and feeding from now on:thumbup: Hard to believe they are just now full term, isn't it?
Our little one put on 1 lb in his second week of life - a booby monster like his eldest brother...of course that means he is chained to me a good part of the day and night lol (but better than reflux or colic by any means!!
Hope everybody is enjoying the end of August.


----------



## chistiana

Koi so glad to hear the boys are doing good despite the heart attack kolten is trying to give you! The both sound like fantastic little fighters, that's for sure!! Is hubby helping out momma? Cause I know all the help goes to the Los and hardly to mommy. 

Septie my eldest one (5) was also like yours...I too expectedy middle (3) to act up but while she was an angel he was a monster. Then it changed n she became an attention freak while the big one became a model kid! Now they re both back to their old selves whatever that means!!! 

Tuga, laney how are you girls? 

Septie n tuga are you feeling better from the sections??


----------



## likeaustralia

36 weeks today and I lost some mucus plug last night.

I haven't had a cervix measurement since 31 weeks, but I assume the mucus means things are starting to thin and/or open.

Anyone here have any insight on when labor might start this time? 

(My first was born at 34+6 after having been 50% effaced since around 30 weeks.)


----------



## cookielucylou

Hi ladies, I have a question I hope you can help with. 
In 2012 i had laser removal on my cervix to remove some cells, I had my 2nd son that year with no issues. Since though we have been ttc and twice now have miscarried early. Could it be linked to the laser removal? I'm currently 5 weeks pregnant again and getting brown discharge, got a doctors appointment Tuesday so wondering if its something worth checking.


----------



## chistiana

Likeaustralia you re almost full term which is great! Losing part of my mucus plug meant nothing for me though...I lost some at about 37+6 and gave birth at 39+1. I had also lost a big part veeeery early on (around 15 weeks) but I m guessing it just rebuild itself! Anyhow you re so close now, congrats on making it, especially after a premie I know what a relief it must be!!

Cookie I m no expert but I doubt the laser surgery could cause 1st tri losses. It might cause ic but the weight is minimal in the first tri. Have you checked for mullerian abnormalities?? I m only asking cause I had a septate uterus and had 3 losses after having my son with a textbook perfect pg. anyway I really wish you a h&h 9 months and that your losses were really just bad luck :)


----------



## Tuga

Hello my lovelies&#128536;&#10084; 

Sorry for the long silence. These past few weeks were really hard. I've never experienced so much pain before. Thankfully I had a lot of support from our family otherwise I don't know how I would have coped. 
Nuno is doing really well. He has gained 700g in 2 weeks! I am exclusively breastfeeding and because he wants to eat all the time I am basically a zombie. 
I have to sleep when he does otherwise I get no sleep. He just went to sleep so I've decided to come and say hi to you all. I hope everyone is doing well.
Septie, how are you my lovely? Hope you recovery is going well and your little one as well.
Laney and Christiana, how are Noah and Maya? Hopefully no more reflux&#128536;
Koifish, how are the twins? Hope they are healthy and close to going home.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Take care of yourselves &#128536;&#10084;


----------



## cookielucylou

I asked the doctor anyway and she didnt really give an answer either way just said it was something that needed doing at the time :-/
I'm really disapointed with the hospital who done it at the time as the appointment was to examine it more but they decided to do treatment at same time so I had no infornation on it at the time and they never mentioned anything about it effecting having more children. Wasnt until I got pregnant straight after I was told I shouldnt have and it could mean I needed consultant care through pregnancy :-/


----------



## Septie

Tuga, great to hear from you! How is the pain? It looks like we've been having a pretty similar stretch with this, our last(!), section! I am only now feeling much better - but last night still ended up sore with an ibuprofen taken at night...And it's sometimes still quite painful to touch on one side. So weird!
The baby is fabulous, I think we are seeing the first real smiles (oh the older boys loooove that!!). But he is mostly a loooong cluster feeder or wants to be held. Though last night he slept a 3 hour and a 2.5 hour stretch - I almost got worried :haha: (some days he is up all night with very short naps inbetween, often on me).
School is starting for the big boy next week. He is looking forward to it, I am dreading it:cry:
Hope all are well!


----------



## Koifish

Hey ladies I hope you are all doing well. It sounds like everyone is doing good and babies too!. Hope the section pains get better for you Tuga and Septie. 

One of my boys finally got discharged and is home. Other than being glued to my pump hubby's been taking him at night so I can get sleep. Love having him home finally :) His brother is doing good still fighting on, I don't think he will be home anytime soon :/ but I am happy with his progress. 

Hope you all are enjoying your time with your new additions &#128516;


----------



## chistiana

Tuga sorry to hear the pain was so bad hun but so happy to hear nuno is doing so good and has gained so much weight! Well done momma!! Don't feel bad about asking for your family to help wherever they can, a section is by itself (let alone a third one) a very difficult surgery so mommy needs to have time to recover! 

Septie haha I m also dreading next Friday when nik n nat go back to school but then at least we ll have some free time alone with the Los!! Glad to hear you have such a good baby despite the long feedings! Just enjoy them (I think you said this is your last one too??) cause you re going to miss them at some point! 

Koifish aaahhh so so happy to hear Khoi is home!! Well done little fighter! What's his weight now? Also glad to read kolten (am I getting the names mixed up or is it my idea??) is doing better, hope he is home soon too!! How are you feeling hun? 

Cookie how is everything? I don't remember if you said it before but will you be getting a cerclage?

Laney how are you and Noah girl? How's he with the reflux?

Afm: well maya will be 3 months in 2 days!!! I can't believe so much time has passed already!! Her reflux is still pretty bad most days but at least she doesn't seem to be in much pain. She still spits up soooo much but maybe it's not so acidic??? Anyway, she's smiling a lot and laughing out loud as well and it seems she can see better now because she can sit in her bouncy chair for longer periods! She also flipped from belly to back today!! She still exclusively breastfeed sand we both enjoy it soooo much! She's sleeping 6-8 hour stretches so that's an extra bonus although I put her down for her night sleep at 8 and I don't go to bed before 12 :( anyway, I could write a novel! Lots of love to everyone!


----------



## stormcloud96

After my 20 week scan at the follow up at 22 weeks they said I would need weekly monitoring as my cervix was at 2.8 cm, so went for 23 week as that was the next, and it was the same. Now went today at 24 weeks and it had gone down to 1.4 cm, so halved. No dilation or gaps or anything, but u/s tech seemed concerned and said she'd send report over urgently and to call the maternity ward. Well since it's right across the street I walked over, and made a tearful call to my husband. Once I got in, I was given a prescription for the progesterone pressies. I already had my next scan scheduled for next Tuesday, so they'll be able to see progress, but here's where it gets kind of weird. The midwife did say they were new charts, but required weekly monitoring for less than 3 cm. The specialist ob gave referral for another scan in 2 weeks, and I had already mentioned that I was going weekly, and she seemed surprised and said. I hate to be one of those people that questions the dr's integrity, but it seemed odd. I wish they'd give me the cerclage as I've had the cone thing and a LEEP and a second surgery with a scalpel. I know it's one of those wait and see deals, and at least it's only a week (not 2 thanks goodness), but again still just seems like there was a miscommunication between midwives and ob or something. Anyone have thoughts? Experiences? I've read some of this thread but not all. There seems to be conflicting results with cerclage what about progesterone only? I saw more people taking the progesterone earlier in pregnancy.


----------



## chistiana

Storm I m sorry you re in this situation. At this point I seriously think a cerclage might be more risky so progesterone maybe along with bed rest is all you can do. I agree with the weekly scans up until 28th week after which ic is no longer such a big issue (you d need to be in full blow labor for your cervix to open so much for the baby to come out). A lot of docs don't go with bed rest but I know this is what kept dd1 in for 35 weeks. Best of luck


----------



## stormcloud96

It's all good went and saw a doctor who had the report and went over the risks and whatnot. He also said to keep up the weekly monitoring, and I made an appointment for after the scan just in case. He basically said he'd only put a stitch in if it falls below 10mm before 27 weeks, otherwise as you said it's too risky. Just nice that he explained and wants the monitoring. What concerned me is the previous doctor said every two weeks, and just kind of gave me the progesterone and that was it, in fact I didn't even see her, was just passing info back and forth between midwife. I feel much more comfortable with this other doctor, who took the time, and I actually saw. He also does not recommend bed rest, just the usual, no lifting, no heavy duty, but the usual light stuff is fine, including walking the dog which is good weather here has become so nice! 
As with everything pregnancy just so annoying to play the waiting game, I have til Tuesday to find out how it's going...


----------



## Septie

Hi stormcloud: A lot of docs don't recommend bedrest...My situation was less bad than yours and I went on self-imposed (modified) bedrest for about 8 weeks (it dropped to 2.5 after being around 3) until 28 weeks, when it went back up to 3 and they stopped checking...Just went to the bathroom, down to the garden, no walks etc. Still took it easy for a while after. You are a good gestation, but obviously still too early. 
Hope all is well with you girls!


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies iv had a quick read through your posts! Sorry i havnt been on in a while, iv been in the middle of moving home and its been exhausting as we gave completely refurbished one house! Finally done though now and just a few boxes to sort here and there. 

Ita lovely to hear all your little ones thats already born are doing great! I feel you ladies that are worrying about IC in your pregnancy, it gets better the further along you get.

Im currently at 27weeks! Can you beleive it? Im so happy, not too long to go. Im having constant contractions all day long. My consultant isnt too fussed as most of them arnt painful at all. Just the odd one or two that become quite painful and i feel them in my cervix. Iv got a small bump for 27weeks i think and my movements are wuite strange, sort of like i can feel a full arm sticking out! Where as with ym little boyi felt movements but not the same as this if it makes sense :) iv got a growth scan in the next 2 weeks so im going to query the contractions again. To say im only 27weeks im getting really tired and achey! The spd has become worse again too after a breif spell of being pain free from it.


Im so sorry for this post being so breif, im currently sat at the side of my 2 year old who has decided to throw a tantrum :) so iv had to be quicker than i intended! 

Ill also add i have complete faith in the cervical stitches again as iv really put mine to the test this time. Iv carried on normal life and im never off my feet! 

For some reason though i still feel like this little girl will be born early? Dont know if thats a normal feeling with IC. I just feel she dosnt have long left inside even though i dont want her any time yet! 

Hope your all ok

Xx


----------



## likeaustralia

I've been off progesterone for 8 days now and no baby yet. I thought I lost plug 2 weeks ago, while still on it, and still nothing! I have had increasing mild contractions over the past few days, but they go away with a shower or change in activity. I know this is all normal, but I'm wondering if there's going to be a sudden change when I reach that 8-10 day after-progesterone time period that I keep reading about? Thanks mamas!


----------



## chistiana

Twinkle so good to hear everything is progressing so smoothly!! I too was very active with my last lo and I too was 100% sure she'd be early. Even my doc was sure she'd barely make it to 35-36 weeks...she showed her face at 39+1! So I m guessing it might just be an ic feeling mostly! Here's to hoping your lo girl bakes a good 10 more weeks or even longer!!

Likeaustralia wow I was told to stop progesterone at 32 weeks max. I ve never heard of the 8-10 days after stopping theory. And obviously nothing happened to me after I stopped! You re so close though!!! One way or another your lo with be here in the next couple of weeks!!!


----------



## JJEE

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well? I haven't updated for a while, but I am hoping for some advice, or similar stories.
I had my stitch put in nearly 5weeks ago, and all is well in that department, I was checked 3 weeks ago and had a good 3cm closed with no funnelling. However, on Sat last week, I was admitted to hospital with a huge bleed and I also passed a large clot. I was eventually scanned and the cause was due to a low lying placenta, which is slightly touching my cervix. The bleeding subsided, and I can . Home Mon. Since then I have passed a tiny bit more blood last night and today.
My concern is what affect this will have on my cervix, and will the bleeding continue throughout rest of my pregnancy. I am terrified of having another premature baby. I am currently 20+3 wks pregnant. I am resting a lot, I have friends doing school runs etc.
I can't help feeling disappointed that my cervix is behaving beautifully so far, only to be replaced by another huge worry! 
Any advice welcome


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I don't have any experience with bleeding at that point in pregnancy JJEE but it does sound like more of a 'regular' pregnancy issue rather than a incompetent cervix issue.

Your doing the right thing by staying off your feet at much as possible x


----------



## likeaustralia

chistiana said:


> Twinkle so good to hear everything is progressing so smoothly!! I too was very active with my last lo and I too was 100% sure she'd be early. Even my doc was sure she'd barely make it to 35-36 weeks...she showed her face at 39+1! So I m guessing it might just be an ic feeling mostly! Here's to hoping your lo girl bakes a good 10 more weeks or even longer!!
> 
> Likeaustralia wow I was told to stop progesterone at 32 weeks max. I ve never heard of the 8-10 days after stopping theory. And obviously nothing happened to me after I stopped! You re so close though!!! One way or another your lo with be here in the next couple of weeks!!!

Interesting! Most people I know stop at 36 weeks. My midwives told me to continue up to 36+6 because I really want a birth center natural birth and they have a 37 (full term) week requirement, so they said it wouldn't hurt to continue a few extra days. :) Were you on any other PTL inhibitors?


----------



## chistiana

Likeaustralia now that you mention that gestation it's weird cause I just remembered I was on progesterone until w34 with dd1 and I had her at 35+1. Hmmm makes me wonder. With this last pg I was taking steroids up until w24 when I started weening off them plu a huge dosage of magnesium to control contractions which I stopped at 38w. 

JJEE sorry about the scare. I can't say I ve had bleeding that far along although I had a tiny spotting episode at roughly 24-25 weeks if I remember correctly. At my 20 weeks scan my placenta was slightly covering my cervix and I was told that it might cause bleeding more easily and that maybe I couldn't have the vbac. By week 28 the placenta was up high too far away from my cervix and everything went smoothly just like I had hoped.


----------



## likeaustralia

I guess it depends what the cause of your PTL was before. I haven't had steroids, magnesium, or anything besides the progesterone and extra ultrasounds up through 31 weeks.


----------



## stormcloud96

I was told to take the progesterone until 34 weeks as well. I'm so excited/nervous find out tomorrow if it's working or what's happening. I am getting cramps and whatnot, but mostly when I have to use the toilet, sorry if tmi. Sunday (yesterday was my 25 week mark), so happy now just get day by day through the next 3 weeks, and I'll feel relief and then onwards from there. I have a good feeling that she'll be early, but not before that 32 weeks mark, which I'm hoping


----------



## likeaustralia

What type/dose of progesterone are you on, stormcloud96?


----------



## 3littlebird3

Hi everyone! I haven't been on here in a while. I got the stitch at 12 weeks and I've made it to 29 weeks! I feel so happy and relieved that I made it past 26 weeks which is what I was when I had my son in my 1st pregnancy! I have not had to restrict my activity other than I try not to lift my 3 year old and I don't do heavy exercise. Just housework and I go walking. 

I stopped the weekly progesterone shots at 25 weeks due to increasingly severe allergic reactions. Otherwise I was supposed to stop them at 36 weeks. However, my doctor said the shots, for me, were more to just cover all the bases, as I have true incompetent cervix and not PTL. I haven't noticed a difference since I stopped them. 

I have been having some sharp pains low down in my abdomen which I think are my cervix stretching through the stitch. My doctor hasn't ever checked me so I don't really know how the stitch is doing. At the anatomy scan at 21 weeks my cervix was over 4 cm. Is it normal to have pains like this? I've also been having really bad hip and lower back pain and can't find a comfortable position to sleep but I hate complaining too much. I'm so excited to have made it this far! 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## stormcloud96

likeaustralia said:


> What type/dose of progesterone are you on, stormcloud96?

I'm on 200 mg of the pessaries Oripro is the brand I think


----------



## Twinkle 3

3littlebird3 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been on here in a while. I got the stitch at 12 weeks and I've made it to 29 weeks! I feel so happy and relieved that I made it past 26 weeks which is what I was when I had my son in my 1st pregnancy! I have not had to restrict my activity other than I try not to lift my 3 year old and I don't do heavy exercise. Just housework and I go walking.
> 
> I stopped the weekly progesterone shots at 25 weeks due to increasingly severe allergic reactions. Otherwise I was supposed to stop them at 36 weeks. However, my doctor said the shots, for me, were more to just cover all the bases, as I have true incompetent cervix and not PTL. I haven't noticed a difference since I stopped them.
> 
> I have been having some sharp pains low down in my abdomen which I think are my cervix stretching through the stitch. My doctor hasn't ever checked me so I don't really know how the stitch is doing. At the anatomy scan at 21 weeks my cervix was over 4 cm. Is it normal to have pains like this? I've also been having really bad hip and lower back pain and can't find a comfortable position to sleep but I hate complaining too much. I'm so excited to have made it this far!
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Hi im nearly 28weeks and had a stitch put in at 14weeks. I havnt limited my activity at all in this pregnancy. I bAsically do everything but like you said i dont lift my toddler. Iv been experiencing really bad lower back pain lately, also got bad hip and groin pain. Feeling rather crampy alot aswel and iv been wondering if its just normal too xx


----------



## chistiana

3littlebird, so glad to hear everything is progressing nicely! I wouldn't really worry about those pains unless they re really uncomfortable. I felt the same pinching pain, it felt like the stitch was trying to rip through (which was what almost happened with dd1)..like someone was stabbing me from the inside..thankfully it was never anything to be concerned and I was monitored every 2 weeks. Of course if you feel too uneasy about this you should go ahead and tell your doc, that's what they re there for!!!


----------



## 3littlebird3

I went to a dr appointment today and my dr said that unless I had bleeding or contractions that the pains are probably normal and not something to be concerned about.


----------



## stormcloud96

So after one week on the progesterone pressies my cervix is staying! yay! Of course at 25 weeks no where near in the safe zone. It's just a good sign. Hopefully next week still be at 15 mm.


----------



## likeaustralia

stormcloud96 said:


> So after one week on the progesterone pressies my cervix is staying! yay! Of course at 25 weeks no where near in the safe zone. It's just a good sign. Hopefully next week still be at 15 mm.

That's great!! Mine stayed super long and closed all the way through. I was found to be about 50% effaced early on in my last pregnancy, so they started me on progesterone early this time and I'm sitting at full term now! Progesterone really is magic for some!!


----------



## Tuga

Hi lovelies&#128536;
Hope everyone is doing great. Just coming back to say hello. Little man is very demanding. He has just fallen asleep so time for me to have a little break.
Lots of love to everyone &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## chistiana

Tuga so happy to hear from you! Babies need to be demanding or at least that's what I tell myself lol!!!! 
It's Maya's christening tomorrow n I m a bit nervous but ow well! We re well n thriving! Her reflux is still very bad but she's a happy demanding baby in general! Unless I decide I need to sit down that is!!!


----------



## Septie

Good to hear from you Tuga! Mine is a somewhat demanding little fellow too - but I am enjoying it, really. We'll miss these days soon enough...
Enjoy the christening tomorrow, Christiana! Glad Maya is happy! Screaming baby - gotta go! Edited: Ha- as soon as I pick him up, he falls asleep...that little rascal. It's funny how they all have different personalities even this early on!
Good luck to the pregnant ladies!


----------



## Jules2301

Hi all,
It has been a long while since I posted here. Last time I was pregnant with dearest daughter and scared that she would come early. We lost our baby boy at 20weeks pregnant due to ic. This time I got my stitch at 14w, home rest at 18w, hospital bedrest at 24w5d. Still, she came early (29w) due to an infection which caused early contractions. My stitch held and waters didn't break though. Now she's doing very Well and she's a healthy (besides a cold which is not going away) 9,5 months old.

Now we're dreaming of a brother or sister but i'm obviously very scared. 
Next time I'll get my stitch again at 14weeks but i'll be on bedrest since then at home.
My gynaecologist told me to be prepared for an extended hospital stay and premature birth.

At the moment I'm looking for similar experiences.

Who else had their baby premature with a stitch in so early on and what happened with a following pregnancy?


----------



## chistiana

Jules congratulations on the birth of your daughter. Although my first daughter was nowhere as premature as yours, I had the stitch in at 17w and remained on strict bed rest all the way from 13w to 35w when I got up to get my son a present and ended up delivering my daughter via emcs that same day. With my 2nd daughter I had the stitch in at 15w, continued normal activity (with 2 toddlers), took the stitch out at 37+6, and continued working until 38+6. I had her at 39+1! 
If you re thinking about a second baby so soon and you truly have ic then maybe your best option would be a tuc???


----------



## Jules2301

Hi christiana,

Thx for your reply! In fact, it is my age that is forcing ourselves to think so soon about another baby; i'm turning 40 this year so we can't wait much longer :-(

I talked with my doc after I delivered our daughter and she was reluctant about the tuc because of the high maternal risk with this procedure. Apparently the risk is so high (deadly outcome) that she wouldn't perform it. I read about it here, so I asked why it was performed with these risks. And then she answered because for Some women it really is the only option. She believes that for me the stitch can work, if I go on complete bedrest...

With my daughter I still did Some small chores in the house like cooking. But at the moment I was doing them I felt pressures so I know now that I really shoudn't be doing them.
Hence the option of complete bedrest with the next pregnancy.

May I ask, when you were on complete bedrest, did you already have another little one? If yes, how did you manage?

So Many questions/doubts in my head, but I really want a 2 little one 

As for now, i'm losing weight, and the moment I reach my goal we'll start again...


----------



## chistiana

Ow I didn't know about the risks, sorry. Yes when I got pg with dd1my son was 15 months n when I went on strict bed rest he was 18 months. It was very difficult in that I was only allowed out of the bed to pee. That meant that when my son would call out in the night only dh could go, in the morning he d spend 1 hour with me in the bed playing and then his grandmothers would take him out to play ect. I d see him again after 5pm for a couple of hours in bed reading stories or playing with his animals before dh would get him ready to sleep. The result of 5 months of this was that after I had dd1 he would never come to me for anything and he'd only want his dad to hold him. It was very tough emotionally for me. BUT this all changed and 5-6 months later he was once again my happy little mommas boy. The good thing about young kids is they forget easily n adjust easily so don't worry, it's tough but totally worth it! Right now my boy is very independent but we have the best relationship ever. He doesn't remember all this but loves to hear stories about it!! As for bed rest..stick up on silly tv series, take up a sitted hobby (I tried to learn to neat but failed!), read all the books you ever wanted to and wot get the chance to after you get your 2nd baby and rest! I even finished a distance learning postgraduate degree while on bed rest!!


----------



## lovenoel

So I've been in this thread before - my first pregnancy my cervix measured short throughout. I was monitored weekly from 14-30 weeks and my cervix ranged from 2.8-2.2cm the entire time. I delivered my son at 40+3 in September of last year. 

I'm now pregnant again, 17 weeks, and had a cervical measurement taken at 15 weeks. I was measured at 2.8cm. I went back in again today for an anatomy scan and I'm now measuring 1.5cm. My doctor at MFM scheduled me for a cerclage right away - as of today my cervix is still closed, so that's good. 

The kicker is that the reason that I had an anatomy scan at 17 weeks is because we are moving from MA to FL in three days. I was/am so hesitant to leave my excellent care up here in MA and my doctor, to ease my fears, said that she would scan me at 17 weeks so I'd have an idea of what's going on before I get on the plane on Saturday. Because I'm leaving, she wants to do the cerclage up here while I still have a decent amount of measureable cervix left - if I get down to FL and am wafer thin, our outcome is probably not as good. If I was staying up here, she would consider progesterone and a recheck next week - but I don't have that option. 

So now I'm scheduled to have my cerclage put in tomorrow, and I'm terrified. Especially because I am flying with my one year old and a good friend from MA to FL - but I'm really the only one who can soothe him down for naps and such. My doctor said I would be able to pick him up, but nothing else - no luggage or anything. Will I be able to rock him to sleep while standing with him in my arms? Bend down to pick him up from his pack n play? My husband is driving down with our dogs and cat and won't get there until at least a day after the baby and I arrive in Florida. How will we manage without him if I can't pick him up like he's/I'm used to? I'm having the procedure done Wed (tomorrow) and we fly out on Saturday. Will I be recovered enough by Friday night to pick my 23lb kid up and down repeatedly? I honestly don't see how I have any other choice. 

I'm so nervous about this. Any advice is welcome!


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies! I'm glad I found this. I'm 18 weeks and my cervix is measuring 1.5 :( closed on the outside but open inside. Baby boy is already head down. They gave me progesterone inserts and antibiotics. On bed rest and cerclage is scheduled for Monday.

I'm so scared. They said I'll have a spinal tap and be tilted upside down to have the stitches put in. But I'm not sure what to expect. I'm really overwhelmed. 

Backstory: I went into preterm labor at 28 weeks with my first and was already 2 cm dialated. So they said they'd keep an eye on me during future pregnancies and have a high risk dr take a look. So my appt was today. It explains what happened last time and I'm thankful this time we caught it early to hopefully prevent preterm. But I'll have to do this with every other pregnancy. 

What should I expect after the procedure? Did yall have to stay on bed rest? I was working but they already warned me I may not be able to. Right now I'm only allowed to use the bathroom and go right back to bed.


----------



## lovenoel

I just had mine done. The spinal was the worst part. I'm not on bed rest but they said to take it extremely easy the first day and as easy as possible for the first week. Then they'll evaluate me and let me know what restrictions I'll have for the duration of the time. 

My cervix was 1.5 and I'm 17 weeks. It was closed but had gone down from 2.8 at 15 weeks.


----------



## LeahLou

Same for me! They only did internal exams not scans to check it. Now they know they have to look!

Did they have to tilt you upside down? They said they'd have to. I don't know if I can mentally handle it all. Obviously I'll do anything for my son, but I'm so scared.


----------



## chistiana

Hi. I can't really tell you much about being upside down cause with both my stitches I was under general but I can tell you that no matter what restrictions you can do it. With my first daughter (2nd child) I was on strict bed rest from w13 to w35 where I had to have my hips raised on a pillow all day n night and could only get out if bed to pee...with a 15month old! It was sooooo daunting...but time passed and it's now just a memory I smile to. Also what happens with one stitch doesn't necessarily happen with the next..with dd2 (3rd child) I had the stitch at 15w continued normal activities (work-but no lifting the kids) until 38+6 and had her at 39+1 (first daughter was at 35w and doc was sure this one was going to come early too). So just relax..I know easier said than done..whatever comes your way you ll handle it for your boy :)


----------



## stormcloud96

My cervix is still holding at 15 mm, but I am going to miss this week because they didn't have any appointments :( So my last one is next Monday, and apparently they stop at 28 weeks, so just keep taking the pressies until 34 weeks and hope for the best. 
I just hope maybe there is a reason and it'll all work out. 28 weeks is for the first milestone for being in the ok zone for bub being born. 
Anyway I am also struggling sorry if TMI, with the not being intimate with my husband. Dr said no for now. If I have to wait until 37 weeks so be it, as everyone said do what we can for bubs, but it's hard and I want to vent about it.


----------



## chistiana

I m so sorry you re struggling storm but thankfully you re so close to 28 weeks and your little bub will be so much safer after that! I totally understand the aspect of being intimate so much so that when I had y stitch removed I asked my doc if I could go for it..he said no way but I only held out for a day or two lol!!! Don't worry it will all be worth it very soon :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Jules2301 said:


> Hi all,
> It has been a long while since I posted here. Last time I was pregnant with dearest daughter and scared that she would come early. We lost our baby boy at 20weeks pregnant due to ic. This time I got my stitch at 14w, home rest at 18w, hospital bedrest at 24w5d. Still, she came early (29w) due to an infection which caused early contractions. My stitch held and waters didn't break though. Now she's doing very Well and she's a healthy (besides a cold which is not going away) 9,5 months old.
> 
> Now we're dreaming of a brother or sister but i'm obviously very scared.
> Next time I'll get my stitch again at 14weeks but i'll be on bedrest since then at home.
> My gynaecologist told me to be prepared for an extended hospital stay and premature birth.
> 
> At the moment I'm looking for similar experiences.
> 
> Who else had their baby premature with a stitch in so early on and what happened with a following pregnancy?

I can't help with future births as I am waiting to try for our next, but I just wanted to say I had my stitch at 14 weeks and preterm labour due to urine infection which went untreated (due to lack of midwife care) and caused contractions that they couldn't stop. He was born at 31 + 5 and my consultant is confident I should get further next time x


----------



## LeahLou

Procedure is done. Getting discharged. Not nearly as bad as I thought so I'm thankful. Very crampy though, nauseous and tired. 
Bed rest is required. So I'll be a lazy preggo lady.


----------



## LeahLou

How did y'all feel afterwards? Now that the spinal has worn off, I'm in pain. Feel tugging inside, my whole lower belly is extremely sore and crampy and I can't move without hurting. :cry: This is just no fun.


----------



## SooniA

Hi all, just want a little guidance/reassurance. I am carrying twins at 27 weeks 2 days today. I had a growth scan at 18 weeks 6 days at that time my cervical length was 4.9 cm, then had a growth scan when I was 23 weeks along & CL was 3.6 cm, at the latest growth scan at 27 weeks my CL came down to 2.6 (no funneling or thinning though) my OB is on vacation & the sonographer said its still above the cut off but I am really worried. I was doing two jobs earlier but I have quit work as of last week & put myself on modified bed rest. I know ladies here are very experienced so just wanted to ask your opinion on this - thank you for your help!


----------



## chistiana

2.6cm is really good at this point and especially with twins! After 28 weeks ic is usually not an issue cause you d need to be in active labor for your cervix to dilate so much as to let the babies out! So if it makes you feel better keep resting till then and then just take it easy for your peace of mind :)


----------



## SooniA

Thank you chistiana for taking time out and for replying. I am being really anxious and just hope that everything goes well and i get to carry my babies for the next 6-8 weeks at-least.


----------



## chistiana

You will don't worry. At one point at around 5 months my cervix measured 2.5cm and a month later it was up to 3.5cm! If you can I think it's always good to rest and keep your feet up whenever possible but I really don't think there is anything to worry :)


----------



## SooniA

I have put myself on modified bedrest, just gets up to make bathroom trips & to fix quick lunch/dinner for myself to eat. I am just praying that my cervix either stays stable or increase to atleast 3ish. My only worry is it got down from 4.9 to 2.6 in a matter of 8 weeks, you think that's normal? My hospital (kaiser) they stop measuring cervical length after 28 weeks, per my OB after 28 weeks it doesnt stay relevant (dont know what that means though) 
I really really appreciate you're help on this Chistiana from the bottom of my heart !


----------



## chistiana

Cervix measurements are really not very reliable after a certain point so I don't think the shortening you had was anything to be worried over. I m not sure this is what they meant about 28weeks but I know that after 28weeks incompetent cervix is not an issue anymore unless you re in active labor in which case you d know. You re doing the best by staying in bed as much as possible...if it doesn't bother you too much do keep your hips elevated a bit when in bed..I did this for 5 straight months with breaks just to pee and shower..it sounds daunting but when your babies are here it will be a distant memory you smile to. I was on this thread all the time back then so feel free to pm me if you re worried or bored :)


----------



## SooniA

Yes Chistiana, I believe that's what she meant that after a certain point CL is not a very good indicator of pre term labor. I am going to follow your tip about keeping my hips elevated, i was keeping my feet up by placing 2 pillows. Thanks so much for everything & I am definitely going to PM you with further inquiries :)


----------



## Septie

Just wanted to say that my cervix went back up to 3ish from 2.5 with bedrest (they did not actually recommend bedrest however!). And my hospital also stops measuring at 28 weeks. I went to my planned section at 39+weeks. Best of luck with your twins!!


----------



## chistiana

SooniA said:


> Yes Chistiana, I believe that's what she meant that after a certain point CL is not a very good indicator of pre term labor. I am going to follow your tip about keeping my hips elevated, i was keeping my feet up by placing 2 pillows. Thanks so much for everything & I am definitely going to PM you with further inquiries :)

Feel free :) and place those 2 pillows under your bum lol ;)


----------



## SooniA

Septie, if your hospital do not measure after 28 weeks how did you know it went up after a month? I had my scheculed OB appointment today & she was not at all worried abt my short cervix neither did she recommend bedrest (which I am going to do in any case) she just asked me to take it easy as much as I can. I asked if she is going to monitor the CL & she said no she isnt going to do it anymore. Don't know why she isn't bothered at all.


----------



## Septie

Sonia, I was actually at 2.5 around 25 weeks approximately (after having been around 3 at 21 weeks)...Then back to 3ish around 28. They don't measure afterwards. I did also try to keep my hips up as much as possible. In hindsight, and while I don't know if my cervix ever was a true problem (it was much shorter than during my previous pregnancies!!), I think the weeks of bedrest might have helped with my thin uterus diagnosed during my section. So I don't really regret it at all.


----------



## Twinkle 3

Ladies what should i do :( im 31 weeks, had my stitch put in at 14wks and had braxton hicks from really early on. These last few days theyv become constant and today they are crampy and making me feel like i need to go to the toilet. I feel fine when i sit but when im up walking the braxton hicks come on really strong and even hurt my back. Thats when i get the urge to go to the toilet. Iv had a few loose stools today but no it isnt an upset stomach. Should i be concerned? How will i know if im in labour will my stitch start hurting badly


----------



## LeahLou

Your stitch should only hurt if you're dialating. The pain from your cervix is different than other. If you notice spotting, call your doctor. Have you been drinking enough water??


----------



## chistiana

Ok I don't want to get you unnecessarily worried but I d definitely call in. With dd1 I was in active labor, contracted every 2 minutes but still felt no contraction pain iykwim. I did get a very prolonged and sharp pain before the contractions started but by the time I got to the hospital Natalia was manicly trying to rip through the stitch hence the emcs. Also the loose bowel as well as that wanting to poop feeling (sorry :) ) are all signs of labor. I might be completely off and these might just as well be hb but calling in when in doubt never hurt anyone. I ll be stalking for updates


----------



## stormcloud96

Bad news went for my last ultrasound yesterday morning cervix went from 1.5 cm to nearly 1 cm open in 2 weeks :( transferred hospitals just in case although no signs of labor be hanging out here on strict bedrest until birth or 34 weeks when they'd transfer me back. My poor puppy I told him I'd be gone for an hour or two. Hubby came later with my stuff but forgot heaps. I know some have been here. Any suggestions for keeping sanity? I got 5 weeks to 34 and want to make it! Got the steroid shots just in case. Still taking pressaries but now up the back no stitch which really sucks


----------



## SooniA

All these posts about hospital bedrest are making me so nervous, my OB is not at all bothered about my cervical length being at 2.6 (at 27 weeks twin pregnancy) she is taking no proactive actions such as steroids or progesterone etc. I am doing bedrest on my own. I don't know why my OB is not bothered. I just hate Kaiser.


----------



## SooniA

stormcloud96 said:


> Bad news went for my last ultrasound yesterday morning cervix went from 1.5 cm to nearly 1 cm open in 2 weeks :( transferred hospitals just in case although no signs of labor be hanging out here on strict bedrest until birth or 34 weeks when they'd transfer me back. My poor puppy I told him I'd be gone for an hour or two. Hubby came later with my stuff but forgot heaps. I know some have been here. Any suggestions for keeping sanity? I got 5 weeks to 34 and want to make it! Got the steroid shots just in case. Still taking pressaries but now up the back no stitch which really sucks

Good luck with everything!


----------



## chistiana

Storm I m so sorry. Now a) focus on the fact you re past 28 weeks..you ve had the shots...your baby will be ok no matter what! 
B) get hubby to bring a laptop, ipad whatever and load with movies and series..they kept me sane for 5 months (although I was at home).
C) the pessaries suck but that's the best route and when you have your baby you won't even remember or care!
D) stock up on some books! And try to keep a routine through your day.. For example I was like "wake up, breakfast, Internet shopping (!!just looking), sleep for a little, study for 2-3 hours (finished my MA), lunch, watch 2 episodes of greys, sleep, read my book, dinner, movie, sleep"!!! I know it sounds boring but helps!!
E) if you want you can take up a new hobby..I tried nitting but failed..would have made nice baby stuff though lol!

Keep talking to is here! Thinking of you!!

Soonia I just sent you a msg..just to add..once you get to 31 weeks push for the steroid shots..they re good for two weeks from what I know but will definitely made you feel better!


----------



## Fliss

Crochet can be soothing Storm :hugs: you'll get there lovely you will.


----------



## stormcloud96

Thanks everyone for the support, I do make beaded jewelry so have asked hubby to bring my beading stuff, at first he said he'd think it'd be too much. I think knitting/crochet might be better as it's less stuff, the beads might actually be a bit much, with a tendency to roll away or spill. For now I have adult coloring books, and a sketchbook. Hmm, have to think about it. He brought my laptop with the dongle yesterday so that is helping. The laptop has some movies. I got half-way through a book, and he brought me two more. I am also working on my own manuscript, so I've got that too. I guess it's just hard to be away from home, and especially the dog, who is beyond stressed. I feel so bad for my pup. 
Oh and today is our first anniversary :(

SoniA 2.6-2.7 cm at 27 weeks is pretty good (for some perspective I was at 2.8 cm at 20 weeks, went to 1.5 cm at 24, and now at 28 open 0.7 cm), so I wouldn't worry either too much. Mine seems to be moving like clockwork, stays the same until the 3-4th week it moves significantly, if you've been holding there steady or only a bit of shortening you will probably be fine. Keep taking it easy.


----------



## SooniA

Actually mine is decreasing the same way as yours at 19 weeks it was at 4.9 cm then 23 weeks it went down to 3.6 & at 27 weeks it was 2.6. If it keeps on decreasing like this, it could take me to another 6-8 weeks but with cervical length you never know the change can be instant which is making me worried. I am on home bedrest (on my own, OB never asked me to) I hope atleast this can buy me some more weeks because I was already mentally prepared for an early birth around 35 weeks due to multiples. My goal is to make it to 34-36 weeks, i am 28.4 today just hoping for the best & keeping me fingers crossed for you too.
Chistina, my next appointment with OB is at 30 weeks exactly i will definitely talk to her about the steroids - thanks so much for your help - xxx





stormcloud96 said:


> Thanks everyone for the support, I do make beaded jewelry so have asked hubby to bring my beading stuff, at first he said he'd think it'd be too much. I think knitting/crochet might be better as it's less stuff, the beads might actually be a bit much, with a tendency to roll away or spill. For now I have adult coloring books, and a sketchbook. Hmm, have to think about it. He brought my laptop with the dongle yesterday so that is helping. The laptop has some movies. I got half-way through a book, and he brought me two more. I am also working on my own manuscript, so I've got that too. I guess it's just hard to be away from home, and especially the dog, who is beyond stressed. I feel so bad for my pup.
> Oh and today is our first anniversary :(
> 
> SoniA 2.6-2.7 cm at 27 weeks is pretty good (for some perspective I was at 2.8 cm at 20 weeks, went to 1.5 cm at 24, and now at 28 open 0.7 cm), so I wouldn't worry either too much. Mine seems to be moving like clockwork, stays the same until the 3-4th week it moves significantly, if you've been holding there steady or only a bit of shortening you will probably be fine. Keep taking it easy.


----------



## Fliss

Storm I have the option of sending a free Craftsy class to someone's email address and it could be on ANY subject - so if you'd like one, just PM me your email address and I'll send it across to you - hopefully it will work and you can look at the knitting and crochet options - I much prefer crochet so I'd push those,m but any would work.

Stacey Trock's Woodland Amigurumi class was what I started with - as she teaches you the very basic stitches while you make some fun projects.

I bought the fancy stitchwork classes later xxx


----------



## firsttimer123

Hi ladies, looking for some advice and information. This is my second pregnancy, first ended in an early mmc at 9 wks. At 12 weeks I had my an ultrasound And the tech indicated my cervical length was 2cm. My midwife said this is too short and is sending me to an ob to start investigating. I have a repeat scan this coming Friday at 14+3 and am very worried and scared that I am going to mc again. My midwife thought the tech could have measured wrong but maybe she is just being hopeful. I am so stressed


----------



## LeahLou

So sorry you're going through this! But they may do a cerclage to "seal you shut" and put you on progesterone. Incompetent cervix is probably the reason why we've had many losses as well. But thank goodness there's an answer for it. Many women don't get that and have no idea why they can't carry. 
Keep us updated!


----------



## chistiana

Storm glad to hear you ve kept busy girl..you can do it one day at a time and I know this sounds very cliche but you ll miss your days of rest when you re chasing after a lo!

Same goes for you soonia!! Let alone 2!!

Firsttimer I m really sorry about dealing with ic. 2cm for 12 weeks is indeed pretty short but as Leah said at least you caught it early and you can have the stitch in with minimal risks. Push for a cerclage and don't let them go by wait and see unless the tech was really bad at measuring


----------



## firsttimer123

Yes I will know more on Friday.. Takes a while to get into the hospital for a scan so hopefully get some answers soon


----------



## stormcloud96

firsttimer, definitely insist on that stitch while it's early and safer... and good luck


----------



## firsttimer123

What is life like after the stitch? Do most people have to do bed rest?


----------



## stormcloud96

Unfortunately since I didn't get it, I'm not sure, I think it's only rest for a week or so for recovery, but I'm sure one of the ladies whose had one can tell you more. 

So miracles do happen, it appears my cervix closed, and is back to 1.8 cm! I cannot believe it. The sonographer said it does happen, but the nurse said she never heard of it. I don't want to get my hopes up, but I can't help it, either way it's good/safer for bub. It would be so fantastic to go home on bedrest instead of here. So here's hoping... Doctor in charge knows, just waiting on word. Fingers/toes crossed all! I am expecting at least a few more days, and probably another ultrasound to be sure, but all good. :happydance:


----------



## SooniA

Great news Storm! I hope it stays stable now. How far along are you?


----------



## stormcloud96

I am 29 weeks + 1 had a steroid shot Friday and Saturday. I know I need to make it a few more weeks, all the people's stories on here have been very encouraging so know I can do it, especially with today's scan. I only told hubby, as I am really in shock, and still a little nervous that she was wrong today, but I saw it on the screen myself... I just can't believe! Meet with doctor tomorrow, so hopefully be good news from him. (They took my shower privileges away on Saturday, so maybe I can at least get those back) been washing myself with baby wipes :wacko:


----------



## SooniA

Storm we are almost at the same gestational age, I am 28.6 today :) I hope your OB have some great news for you & I sincerely hope & pray that we get to keep our babies cooking until much further. At this point my short term goal is to make it to 30 then 32 - 34 & my long term goal is to make it to 35-37 hopefully god willing.


----------



## Fliss

Oh Storm there's only like 3 days in our pregnanies :hugs: I shall keep everything crossed that our babies stay put for a good few more weeks eh?


----------



## chistiana

Storm that's awesome news!! Hope you get your privileges back n then go home!!

First timer it really depends..with dd1 I was put on strict bed rest before the stitch (13w stitch at 17w) n stayed on it until 35w that I delivered. With dd2 I stayed on bed rest from 13w to 18 weeks (stitch in at w15) and then resumed normal activities. I worked ft and cared for my 2 kids until 38+6 and delivered at 39+1. Stitch came out at 37+6!


----------



## SooniA

I am having sharp shooting pains in my vaginal area which makes me very uncomfortable since past 2 days. I have to keep my body pillow in between my thighs & press it really hard for to pain to go away. I called Labor & Delivery & they said its normal if not accompanied by lower back pain, periods like cramping. Do you girls have any idea if it's anything to do with cervical change and/or dialation? Please let me know, this cervix shortening had made me extremely anxious & I get scared of each & everything.


----------



## LeahLou

firsttimer123 said:


> What is life like after the stitch? Do most people have to do bed rest?


No one answered this question for me. But after the stitch, I was very sore and crampy for a few days. Some people have spotting, I only did the same day and nothing else. I was also super tired cause they gave me indomethacin to avoid contractions and pain killer for 1 day after. 
They'll check your cervix a few days after to see if it's improved. Mine didn't get better so I'm on modified bed rest till January. I'm allowed to sit/stand at my comfort which is maybe 15 minutes before I feel pressure. No grocery trips or shopping or extended drives.

Hoping all goes well!!


----------



## LeahLou

SooniA said:


> I am having sharp shooting pains in my vaginal area which makes me very uncomfortable since past 2 days. I have to keep my body pillow in between my thighs & press it really hard for to pain to go away. I called Labor & Delivery & they said its normal if not accompanied by lower back pain, periods like cramping. Do you girls have any idea if it's anything to do with cervical change and/or dialation? Please let me know, this cervix shortening had made me extremely anxious & I get scared of each & everything.

I'm having the same. Every little ping or pain makes me paranoid. But my doctor told me that as long as there is no spotting, you should be ok. But the cervix is also "silent" so it may be changing whether we know or not. Do you have a stitch in??


----------



## chistiana

I had the exact same pain ladies..like someone is pinching you with something really pointy and sharp up/down there..was so scared it was my cervix shortening..it neve did..search for "lightening crotch" lol!!!


----------



## SooniA

LeahLou - no my cervix length was fine all along, at the 27th week growth scan they found out that my length is down at 2.6 cm (4.9 at 19 weeks & 3.6 at 23 weeks) my doctor isn't concerned about it but I obviously am really concerned. I called my pre term labor watch nurse too after calling L & D & she said the same that without lower backache, menstrual cramping or pressure it probably is fine.


----------



## stormcloud96

Wow yes we're all so close in Gestational age! I think a few more weeks will be cruisy for all of us for sure. 

I got the blood thinning shot last night to avoid blood clots, and wow did they do something to bub cause she has been stirring like crazy since! Last night and this morning. I am actually seeing her movements from the outside now, totally freaky and cool. 

I am just waiting for breakie and then hopefully doctor will come in and have a good chat about the good news, I fear he is overly cautious. 

I also have gestational diabetes so tracked that for the first time, was bit over this morning. 

I almost forgot, I never had the pain, but had the air pocket feeling if anyone knows what I am talking about?

I don't think I want to ever hear the words "man up" ever again after what we're all going through. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer123

Sorry to keep asking so many questions but am just so worried.... I am 14 weeks now have the confirmation us on Friday to confirm the 2cm measurement. Did you guys have symptoms prior to the ultrasound? Did you get a measurement around my gestation? If so, what was it?? I don't have any symptoms, haven't had spotting or cramping. Do you think measurement could be wrong? My us was abdominal and my Friday appt is transvaginal, could this make difference?? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## LeahLou

I bled for 3 weeks in early pregnancy but they couldn't find a reason originally. I had zero symptoms of any cervix issues. So we were pretty shocked and scared when they said something was wrong!


----------



## stormcloud96

Firstimer, 2 is short for 14 weeks, but you're probably lucky they caught it this early as it's safe for the stitch. Also yes the transvaginal does make a difference in the measuring, it's more accurate, so that's good.


----------



## Beankeeper

Hi, just looking for some support. I'm 19+2 and had my second cervical scan late on yesterday. At my first scan (14+1) my cervix measured 36mm, which was fine. This time it was 7mm, so I'm having a stitch at some point today (I've to go in at 8am, in 4 hours time, U.K. Time).
Everything I'm reading suggests that 7mm is late to put a stitch in & therefore the success rate is lower.
Does anyone have experience of this?
Baby is looking perfect, I just hope that my body can keep them safe. 
I had a previous second tri loss & suspected IC, but I guess this confirms it &#128532;


----------



## stormcloud96

I think if you get the stitch combined with bedrest (something I didn't believe in til forced and now my cervix actually came back) you'll probably make it... maybe not to 40, but at least to safety.


----------



## chistiana

Beankeeper I m really sorry you re going through this. At 19weeks it's no longer a preventative stitch but I ve heard stitch being put it later on and with a smaller length so hopefully you ll be ok if you combine it with bed test as storm said. Good luck today let us know how it goes.

First timer abdominal us are not accurate at all the transvaginal one is way more accurate. Really hope the last one was just wrong


----------



## Beankeeper

It was a transvaginal scan &#128533;
I asked my consultant & he said that it was difficult to get an accurate reading on screen.


----------



## Beankeeper

How did you all find your recovery? I'm feeling very tender. The cervix was close to opening when they did the op. The consultant thinks it went well though so hopefully will be successful.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I felt a little tender and had some spotting for a short while after, keep your feet up as much as possible.

Give it a couple of days and you'll feel fine. xxxx


----------



## LeahLou

Took about 2 weeks for me to feel "normal". Even though some people say bed rest is ineffective, it's proved essential for me! Cervix wasn't nearly as funneled as the week before!


----------



## stormcloud96

Sorry don't know as don't have stitch, but definitely just do what your body is telling you to, rest etc

I just wanted to update that I started knitting today. I am terrible, and struggling, but going to persevere as I know like anything probably just need to keep at it. 

Aside from that yesterday feel like got to make up for last week in hospital as actually got out a bit, was really nice day. Had dinner with in-laws who want to kidnap me next weekend for the move, no way! lol


----------



## chistiana

Storm are you home???? Did I miss that?


----------



## stormcloud96

chistiana said:


> Storm are you home???? Did I miss that?

Yes my cervix closed and is back at 16 mm :yipee: when they did a scan last Monday at the hospital. So they sent me home on light activity, back for another scan next week. 

It's interesting the ultrasound woman was not surprised, says it happens, the nurses seemed very surprised, and the doctor seemed indifferent, talked to his boss :?: said I could go home, light activity. Don't know? Guess tho that it is just a weakened cervix, as no other signs of labor, and it came back after 4 days of bedrest (?)


----------



## SooniA

I went for another cervical check & it's still stable at 2.5/2.6 cm at 29 weeks 3 days. I am 30 weeks today & hoping to get to the next 4 weeks easily. Please keep me in your prayers. Chistina, thank you for always responding to my questions & Storm, good to know you are back at home.


----------



## Beankeeper

Did all of you who had a cerclage placed continue to have cervix checks afterwards? My dr is suggesting that we don't, but I feel like I'm going to be terrified for the remainder of this pregnancy.


----------



## chistiana

Oowww storm that's fantastic! Sorry I missed it before! Don't overdo it now ;)

Soonia that's great news too! So glad I came on to read your updates! Even if your cervix starts to shorten a bit now I m sure you ll make it to 35 weeks and even more (just saying 35 because of the twins :) )

Beankeeper with my first cerclage someone ate hospital had said that after the stitch there was no reason for checks and that transvaginal us will only irritate the cervix but I was so scared and worried that I begged my doctor! He wouldn't check very often but would about once a month! With my last I always had transvaginal us anyway so he always checked but maybe it was because Natalia had almost ripped through me stitch and I kept having contractions with maya. Either way I think it would be ok to ask for some reassurance every once in a while


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm going to have to ask them, just for my own sanity x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Bean keeper, I didn't have any cervical checks after my stitch. I was told they are not needed and could cause irritation.

I did have an abdominal scan done by my consultant just to check everything was sitting right and she said everything looked perfect from that scan. 

I would have refused and internals after a stitch because of the risk of infection. X


----------



## LeahLou

Interesting! I've had weekly tv scans and checks since the cerclage was put in. It's changed so much from good to bad to worse to ok again that they feel it's essential to keep checking until 30 weeks.


----------



## Beankeeper

Strange how different all the advice is. Same with bedrest. My consultant doesn't think it's effective.


----------



## LeahLou

All these studies have come out that it doesn't help, but it's been essential for me! My cervix improves the weeks I've been more still. Maybe it's a woman to woman thing??


----------



## chistiana

I think it might even be a pg to pg thing. With my 2nd I stayed on strict bed rest for 5 months and the moment I got up she came out..with my 3rd I barely did 5 weeks if bed rest and she made it 9 days past stitch removal


----------



## 3littlebird3

Hey everyone! I just had my stitch taken out. I'm at 37 weeks! I actually had two stitches. The first one came out pretty quick. It was uncomfortable and I had a lot of bleeding but it wasn't too bad. The second stitch was so high up that after an hour of trying and me being in tons of pain they finally gave me a spinal and got it out within 5 minutes. I'm so glad it's over! I'm just being monitored now for a few hours. I'm so excited to be "normal" again! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LeahLou

So they just clip it and pull???? :wacko:


----------



## 3littlebird3

Yes. The stitch was put in like a purse drawstring then tied in a knot. They clip on one side of the knot and then pull the stitch completely out.


----------



## chistiana

Ow yaaayy congratulations on ditching your stitch!!! Normal for a little while!! Are you nervous at all? Any signs?


----------



## LeahLou

Now I'm nervous!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Yay LeahLou! So happy for you xx


----------



## 3littlebird3

I'm a little nervous but soooo happy I made it this far. &#128522; 
Don't be nervous about having your stitch removed. Everyone said they had never seen a stitch put up so high. That's the only reason it was so difficult. The first stitch came out great and was more of a discomfort than any real pain. 
I've been released from the hospital and now I'm just waiting for baby to show up! I'm not due until the 30th but I think he will probably be here sooner.


----------



## LeahLou

That's good. I'm guessing it'll be easier than when I got the mirena inserted and taken out. Gosh that hurt so bad!!

Made it past Vday!! Now 75 days till the stitch comes out :wacko:


----------



## Crosby

Hi Ladies, can I trouble everyone, I have a little intimate problem (panic stations here)

I went number 2 this morning (sorry TMI) and i dont think I pushed that hard, but when I was wiping the front I noticed a little bit of white discharge (which is fine i am not worried about that) but there was also a grey blob on it. So I investigated the grey blob and it turned out to be a thread about 1 inch in length !!!!! 

So I panicked and went to MCU, where they did a cervical assessment (transvaginal scan) and said that my stitch is still in place and they never heard of anyone yet losing either all or part of it yet.

I felt stupid, but i am still worried, I know what i saw, i wish I kept it for proof lol.

Is this really unheard of? I cannot find anything on internet.

Thanks all in advance


----------



## Beankeeper

Sorry 3littlebird3, I got completely confused & congratulated the wrong person! So happy that your stitch has done its job! 
Glad you've been checked & things are okay Crosby! I can see why you'd be worried.


----------



## chistiana

Crosby I m sorry but I really don't think part of it can come out..I saw my stitch when they removed it both times and it's soooo thick I think it'd be impossible to be cut in half without scissors. Could it be something else???


----------



## LeahLou

Hmmmmm. I have heard of part of the stitch coming out. Plus they leave a good length of it hanging down on purpose so maybe that came loose? 
This is a weird out of the box question, but could it be a thread from pants or undies??


----------



## Crosby

I dont know anymore :( 

I dont think it could be from panties, the thread was quite thick. Oh well its a mystery really

I am just gonna keep a close eye on it, and retain all evidence in future :p


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi ladies i havnt been on in a while but im quite worried i had my stitch romoved today and had quite a bit of bleeding. Nothing too heavy but comes in little gushes every so often. Just a little bit more than spotting. Is this normal? I cant remember it being this heavy last time


----------



## chistiana

Hey twinkle! Congrats on the removal, can't believe you re there !! I don't think I had more than a couple of days of brown spotting after my removal tbh but it would make perfect sense to bleed since they could easily snip a little bit of the cervix too..did you call your doc? Any contractions?


----------



## LeahLou

Maybe it's part of your mucus plug too?? I'm sure some bleeding is normal. Maybe call tomorrow.


----------



## stormcloud96

Sorry don't know about removal of stitch as never had one.

I have a question of my own, and tried to do a search. I do not have the stitch, my cervix has been holding steady around 1.7 cm for 4 weeks now (at 33 weeks + 5) on Friday, and I am done with scans, as I have made it to 34 weeks, and they were bi-weekly and no longer monitor after 36. 

Anyway so last night as I was told to stop taking the progesterone pessaries, I took my last one. Anyone know themselves, or stories, how long after taking the progesterone pessaries (200mg) they gave birth? I am hoping to make it another 2 weeks, which I am sure is the doctor's goal, and why I should stop now at 34, just of course, nervous/wondering. Like I said did a google search, but just a lot of unfinished stories. Mostly seems to be anywhere from a week to 2 weeks... being the average. 

I just wish there was information on the actually medication website saying how long it takes for it to be out of your system, but couldn't find it. It is Opirio if anyone knows or is familiar with it. Thanks! 

We are doing a big baby shop this weekend to get last bits and pieces for bub, I am excited, but as said nervous. It's so weird to think I was nervous of her coming early, now she will probably be here in a few weeks, and it will be ok, and I don't know I'm just freaking out a bit.


----------



## chistiana

Storm so good to hear it you ve made it so far and going for full term. Unfortunately I don't think my experience with progesterone will help you a lot..with Natalia I took it all the way to 34 weeks but got up at 35w and had her within 3 hours. Not sure if it was the p or she would have come anyway. With maya I stopped it at 32weeks and didn't give birth until 39+1. Hope you make it a good 2-3 weeks more :)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi chistiana the bleeding is alot better today thankyou its settled alot. The stitch had to be tugged alot to get out so im guessing it became a little damaged. Im not having any contractions just a lot of pressure. I was 1cm dilAted my cervix was soft central and 2cm long when i keft yesterday, the babys head could be felt and is engaged so im hoping that i wont be too long until i go into Labour even though im scared!


----------



## chistiana

Ow yay that s fantastic news twinkle, sounds like you ll be holding your little rainbow soon! Life with three is pretty awesome!!


----------



## 3littlebird3

Hey!
Baby boy was born on Monday! I was induced but was dilated to a 4 before they started. It was quite a difficult birth because I am very thin and baby couldn't get past my pelvis bones. &#128556;
Anders Michael was born at 11:50 pm. 7 lbs 7 oz. 21 inches long. We are so happy! Thank you to everyone who has offered me advice and support during this pregnancy. &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chistiana

3littlebirds congratulations hun he looks gorgeous!!! Well done mommy despite the difficulties!!! Enjoy your bundle of joy :) hope you re feeling well and you have support around!


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats!!!! Oh my gracious he's adorable!!


----------



## stormcloud96

I made it to 36 weeks, woohoo! Yesterday though I lost my mucus plug I think as was brownish and then yellowish slimy-ness. I also had severe period like cramps on and off for a good two hours after (I had them before I lost it as well, but not as consistent) Next appointment is next Monday as they had nothing this week. Tomorrow will be two weeks off the progesterone, so I have a feeling she is coming soon, I had a bit of a freak out last night and re-packed my bag, and a separate small bag for bub (I hope they don't think I am taking too much, the problem is the diapers (for me lol and bub) are so bulky they take up most of the room in our bags. I just feel like we are missing something and was pacing in and out of the nursery last night. Speak of the devil, the cramps are back. I am wondering, the midwives said trust your instincts, and I don't think she's quite ready but coming soon, but I know a lot of women loose patience, so how much of it is that knowing, and how much is wishful thinking? I guess that's one of those how long is a piece of string? lol


----------



## chistiana

Wow storm congrats on making this far!! Are the cramps painful? And how far apart? When I went into labor with maya it was 2am. I got checked at 9am and nothing was really happening so I left. Then they got pretty intense but I didn't want to ring back in but when they got to the point I couldn't stand and had to just kneel then I knew I had to go. That was at 6:30 and she was born at 9:30. The doc told me that if I had gone in much earlier and had had to stay in bed it would have been very difficult to have the vbac as labor wouldn't have progressed so well. So I guess what I m dying is try to wait it out until the point you think you can handle at home. If it's too intense or if anything seems off then you go straight in! Is the hospital close?


----------



## stormcloud96

I'm actually 36 + 2 so hoping she holds out for the week, from what I'm reading it's very possible, just a feeling that she'll come this week. I'm not going to the hospital til I have to, part of the reason I never called, didn't want them to tell me to come in cause we are an hour away! We were 7-10 minutes but then bought this property... anyway so yeah I will wait til I have to. I guess the issue is being a FTM, and we took the classes, and everyone says the same wait til you have to. Problem being knowing when that is... Seems the best is timing contractions, but it's hard when you've never felt one to know, I guess. I had the menstral-like cramps again, then it felt like ripples (which I guess may be Braxton Hicks or contractions with lower back pain, but it honestly could've been baby trying to move in her cramped space. I wish there was a flashing sign on our bellies to tell us which it is! :haha:


----------



## lovenoel

Hi everybody -

Back with an update. I'm 27 weeks now, after having an emergent cerclage placed at 17 weeks. My cervix has gone up and down - four weeks ago it was 1.5cm, two weeks ago it was 3cm, this week it was 1.3cm. I am not on bedrest but am taking it pretty easy and not walking a lot. I also have GD which I can't help manage with exercise thanks to the cervix, so that sucks. I'm on a low dose of glyburide in the evening for my Fasting numbers. 

We have a 15 month old son who is in daycare full time since I'm not allowed to lift him or run after him. Hoping to make it past 28 weeks, then 32, then 34, then 36.


----------



## stormcloud96

welcome back lovenoel,
you are only a week away from that first safety zone. If it helps I never had a cerclage was effaced and nearly 1 cm dilated at my 28 week scan, and then the progesterone pessaries seemed to work and I was freed from hospital after just 5 days as my cervix was back at 1.6 cm. I was good for about the first week, then we moved and I just felt I had to do stuff, so stopped taking it easy, and now I'm at 36 weeks, so totally doing whatever as of 34 weeks, and stopped taking progesterone at 34 as well. 
I also have GD so feel your pain. Again I was good with diet since couldn't exercise first few weeks, but then kind of been slacking as started doing more. I felt that since the biggest risk was her being too big and since I thought she was going to be preemie I kind of wanted her bigger. 
Keep us updated, and hope all goes well for you! Are you on progesterone at all?


----------



## chistiana

Storm you ll just know it when it's true contractions!! I felt the same with my son, was like is that it? Is that it? But then when it really was it I was like "aaaawww that's it!" Of my 3 babies the only time I didn't quite understand I was in active labor was with dd1 when I had the cerclage in. Both other times it was very clear and obvious from the very first real contraction! Hope your babe holds out for a little longer!! You re 4 days away from being full term!

Lovenoel so glad to hear your cerclage did it's work and you re so close to 28 weeks. After that you d need to be in active labor for your cervix to give way so ic is not really an issue anymore!! Sorry to hear about GD but hopefully you ll be back to eating normal in about 10 weeks or so!


----------



## LeahLou

How many ladies have had multiple successful pregnancies with cerclage??

We want at least 2 more after little man, but they're not giving me much confidence that I can. Now that they know I have this stupid cervix, they said if I did have more, they'd put it in at 14 weeks and keep a close eye.


----------



## lovenoel

stormcloud96 said:


> welcome back lovenoel,
> you are only a week away from that first safety zone. If it helps I never had a cerclage was effaced and nearly 1 cm dilated at my 28 week scan, and then the progesterone pessaries seemed to work and I was freed from hospital after just 5 days as my cervix was back at 1.6 cm. I was good for about the first week, then we moved and I just felt I had to do stuff, so stopped taking it easy, and now I'm at 36 weeks, so totally doing whatever as of 34 weeks, and stopped taking progesterone at 34 as well.
> I also have GD so feel your pain. Again I was good with diet since couldn't exercise first few weeks, but then kind of been slacking as started doing more. I felt that since the biggest risk was her being too big and since I thought she was going to be preemie I kind of wanted her bigger.
> Keep us updated, and hope all goes well for you! Are you on progesterone at all?

I feel the same way with the GD! I was like, would it be such a bad thing if she gained a little extra weight? 

I didn't have a cerclage with my first pregnancy, but they monitored me weekly until 32 weeks because it hovered around 2.8-2.2cm the entire pregnancy. He held out until 40 + 3 when we evicted him! This time around they stitched me early on because I went from 2.8cm at 15 weeks to 1.4 at 17 weeks. 

I am using progesterone suppositories nightly, 200mg and have been since the cerclage was placed. 

Taking it easy today and just really hoping to hit 28 weeks! Congrats on making it so far, 36 weeks, wow!!


----------



## chistiana

Leah for my son I didn't get a cerclage but I had a cerclage at 17w with dd1 and a cerclage with dd2 at 15w. I don't understand why you wouldn't be able to have more kids, especially some now you know you need a preventative one??


----------



## lovenoel

Hi everyone,

Just an update. 28+1 today and ended up in L&D over the weekend. They checked my cervical length and it's gone above the stitch. I've got 8mm left and funneled to the knot. 

We received two rounds of steroid shots and they sent me home on bedrest with bathroom privileges for now. 

Hoping with all hope that this baby holds out until at least 32 weeks. It's hard to be on bedrest, especially with our 15 month old running around, but I know it's for the best. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## chistiana

Lovenoel I m sorry to hear this hun. I can only imagine how stressed out you must be. Good thing is if you read back you will find stories of even shorter cervix(es?) holding with strict bed rest. And I totally know what you mean about being on bed rest with a lo at home (my son was 19 months when I went on strict bed rest and I got up the day he turned 2!)but you ll make it work and when your second lo is here (in many many weeks hopefully) you and your firstborn will forget it! My son had a hard time when I was in bed but he can't even remember it now!


----------



## LeahLou

Lovenoel, we are right on track with each other. Cervix is at 1cm, funneled down to the stitch. I have a swab on Friday to make sure my water isn't leaking and the steroid shots then too. 
We're getting close though! My goal is Feb 1.


----------



## LeahLou

Ladies! Help!

When would you call in? Fetal fibronectin and GD test were negative. But, I've been really sore from my lower belly to my thighs like I did a major work out, my stitches are stinging, and my discharge is increased. Almost 30 weeks. My stitches have stung some in the past, but not consistently. There's not much cervix left and I don't want to be put in the hospital right before Christmas!


----------



## lovenoel

Well, I'm back in the hospital. My water broke last night and I am 30 weeks exactly today. I'm here until I have my csection. 

They are hoping to keep me for 4 more weeks but my doctor told me frankly that most people who rupture at this time will deliver within a week. NICU is coming to talk to me about what to expect. 

I'm terrified!!


----------



## chistiana

Ow my, I m so sorry Lovenoel..I don't know what to say just that I hope your babe stays put for a little longer and that if you do give birth soon at least you ll have the steroids shots and your babe will be ok. Praying for you. If you re bored pm me any time :)


----------



## chistiana

Leah sorry I just saw this... Did you end up in the hospital? I hope it was nothing more than increased discharge which is pretty normal. Let us know when you can. Praying for you too.


----------



## Elodie

Hi there 
Thought I'd say hi. I'm currently 33+3 with a cerclage placed at 17 weeks. I had a cerclage with my previous pregnancy at around the same time, my waters broke at 33+5 and baby was born at 34 weeks, absolutely fine at 6lbs.
With this pregnancy I have been admitted to hospital at 31 weeks with contractions that thankfully settled down. Scan yesterday showed cervix at 2.3cm which is pretty good. However I've been having some sharp vaginal pains last night and today, I have had them for a few weeks and doc said not to worry but they seem to be getting more frequent and more intense. Has anyone experienced this? It's only when I stand up. I'm on modified bed rest so am lying down as much as possible. Just want to get through Christmas without another hospital admission! Oh and I have GD too, hard to keep under control on bed rest!


----------



## chistiana

Hi elodie! Glad to hear your first babe was perfectly fine even though premature! Dd1 was born at 35w and had no problems whatsoever either! I do remember those vaginal pains with my 3rd..they felt like stabs or really sharp pinches for me and I thought it was my cervix but they never amounted to anything and dd2 held till 39+1! So keep your feet up just in case and drink tons of water!!


----------



## LeahLou

Merry Christmas y'all!!

I did wind up in L&D and had to get the betamethasone shots. Those suckers hurt! Cervix is 1.0 and fully effaced but he's still hanging on! 31 weeks today!!


----------



## chistiana

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope it's filled with love and happiness!

Leah yikes, sorry girl but glad you re prepared, you ve had the shots and basically little bub now is 33weeks (I hear those shots get the lungs two weeks ahead!). Hope lo holds a few more weeks though!


----------



## lovenoel

Our daughter was born on 12/21 at 903 pm. I was 30 weeks and 1 day pregnant. I started bleeding and my OB decided it was time since I was contracting every 4-5 mins even while on magnesium sulfate. 

I had a csection and she was 3lbs, 4oz. She came out kicking and gave a little cry. She left the OR breathing room air, but now is on an NIV machine for help breathing and also had to have a PICC line placed today. Her belly is distended and the have held off on feeds in the hopes it goes down before they start. They did an x-ray and said it's backed up poop, so they are trying suppositories to get her to go. 

I am terrified. Hoping and praying that all your babies stay in until fully baked.


----------



## chistiana

Lovenoel first of all congratulations on the birth of your daughter! I m sorry to ear she came so early but it sounds like she's doing ok and the doctors are in control. I ll be praying that she gets better soon and she can start feeding. Hope 2016 is a blessed year and that your daughter gets to come home as soon as possible! 
How are you recovering from the section mama? It must be hard with the extra stress. Have you been able to hold her at all?


----------



## lovenoel

We haven't been able to hold her yet...she's so tiny that I'm afraid to anyway. I visit her everyday and talk to her. Hopefully we can do some skin to skin soon. I've been pumping like crazy for when she can finally eat.

I'm recovering ok, it's hard to not do too much and my incision lets me know when I've walked too far. Honestly I don't even care about myself...I just want her to be ok. 

She is 31 weeks today and will be a week old tomorrow.


----------



## chistiana

Ow God bless her and God bless you, even though hardly comparable I know what it's like to have just had a baby and yet not being able to hold her and snuggle her. Still praying she gets stronger every day so she can get in her mommy's hug soon! Did she poop??


----------



## tcinks

Hi ladies. I've been on and off this thread a couple of times, I remember some of you. :wave: I'm not currently pregnant (as far as I know) I hope that's okay. I have IC and have lost two little ones, most recently in July at 21 weeks. When I do get pregnant again, plan is to get the cerclage put in at 12 or 13 weeks and get progesterone shots starting at 16 weeks through delivery. And bedrest if necessary. I thought it would be helpful to meet some other ladies going through all that right now.


----------



## tcinks

lovenoel said:


> We haven't been able to hold her yet...she's so tiny that I'm afraid to anyway. I visit her everyday and talk to her. Hopefully we can do some skin to skin soon. I've been pumping like crazy for when she can finally eat.
> 
> I'm recovering ok, it's hard to not do too much and my incision lets me know when I've walked too far. Honestly I don't even care about myself...I just want her to be ok.
> 
> She is 31 weeks today and will be a week old tomorrow.

:hugs: hope you get to hold her soon, glad you get to visit her


----------



## LeahLou

Anyone else's babies push down on their cerclage?? Holy moly it hurts and stings! I'm trying to differentiate between if I'm trying to dialate or if it's baby! Had a labor scare on Wednesday so I'm being careful!


----------



## chistiana

Leah when Natalia almost ripped through my stitch the pain made me almost pass out. It felt like she was trying to turn sideways and gave me one really long cramp that was excruciating. It would last more than a few minutes. 
With maya I kept feeling strong pinch like pains down there and was sure I was dilating but I was wrong. 
Sorry to hear you had a scare, what happened?


----------



## LeahLou

Ouch!! Thankfully it's just baby. I had my last ultrasound last week and all is well!

I started having contractions every 3-4 minutes. They were stubborn to stop but thankfully did after meds and fluids. 

We have a countdown to cerclage coming out! Either Jan 29 or Feb 2! :happydance:


----------



## chistiana

Ow yaaayyyyy that's so close, stitch free at last to enjoy your last few days/weeks!! You must be super excited!!!


----------



## LeahLou

Oh girl, I'm so ready. It's been a looooong 4 months!!


----------



## chistiana

Hahaha tell me about it..I remember I wanted it taken out ASAP and was trying to convince my doc to take it out at 35-36 weeks but he didn't give in and took it out at 38! How far along will you be?


----------



## LeahLou

I'll be 36 weeks!


----------



## chistiana

That's wonderful! With the average of birth after about 11 days your lo will surely be into full term territory! My maya hang out another 9 days after stitch removal when doc thought I d deliver right there and then!


----------



## LeahLou

She's possibly making me wait another week.... I feel like a brat because I'm kinda upset! I'm tired of the cramps and stinging!!


----------



## chistiana

Hahaha I felt exactly the same..it felt like he was teasing me but tbh I am now happy he did..she came at 39+1 (+3 by lmc) and only weighted 2500g so had we taken it out earlier she d probably be a lot smaller and would have had a little ncu stay!


----------



## klabro

Hello ladies. I've posted in here before, I was pregnant with twins this last May and found out that my cervix was completely thinned. I ended up delivering them a week later at 21 weeks 2 days. Before the twins I had a pregnancy that went to 37 weeks. As far as I know I did not have cervical issues in that pregnancy, although I was never checked. My question is-are there any ladies in here who had a loss and then had a successful cerclage for the next pregnancy? It is hard in my situation because they can't say if it was just a "twin thing". They didn't do a cerclage with the twins, but I did have a pessary placed that failed. Any input would be appreciated. We are thinking about TTC again soon, but to be honest I am just terrified of having to go through this again and looking for some input/advice. Thanks!


----------



## chistiana

Hi klabro, I remember you from last time, was so sad to read you lost the twins..obviously I haven't had a loss this late although I did get a cerclage with my 2 daughters. I think in your case there are two precautions you might consider..one is obviously put in a preventative stitch at around 13 weeks, weak cervix or not. Thing is after reading a little it seems like a cerclage is usually not recommended with twins so if you had twins again it'd be tricky. The other idea which is a lot more invasive and not sure if you d consider is a TAC. That's a trans abdominal cerclage that is placed before pg and is supposed to be the best for true incompetent cervix. 
I know pg after a loss is really nerve wrecking but you can't let it take away your dream.


----------



## klabro

Yeah, I've already been to meetings with my high risk and OB and will have a cerclage placed at 12 weeks and progesterone shots weekly. They just can't really tell me if I have a true incompetent cervix or not since I had my daughter full term. But luckily they are highly proactive and we all agree not to take a wait and see approach. As for the twin thing, I had to use clomid to conceive and we will be doing scans to ensure that there is only one egg. We are going to do everything we can to ensure I'm only pregnant with one. Fingers crossed, it really is nerve wracking to think about doing this all again with a loss.


----------



## chistiana

I know it is..I ve had 3 losses and was such a nervous wreck early on with my last pg..my son also went to 38+4 without a cerclage but my 1st daughter came at 35+3 with a cerclage! I guess being proactive is the best approach and if you can keep your feet up that's even better. Although I continued working full time with my last I made sure that even when I was working I had my feet up and that when I could I lay down sometimes with my bum in the air just to give that cervix a rest! She held on until 39+1/3


----------



## Nadja86

Hi ladies,

I had a LEEP 8 or 9 years ago so I just got my cervical length checked at 16 weeks. The doctor said it was 34 mm so she said that was good and that I can get it checked again at my 20 week ultrasound... But silly me, I did some reading online and saw that the average cervical length around 16 weeks is 40-45 mm? Should I be worried or just trust the doctor's opinion? She did not seemed concerned at all. This is my first pregnancy.

Thank you!


----------



## Nadja86

I should add that my ultrasound was done abdominally, and I had an empty bladder.

I'm starting to feel really nervous about all of this... I'm wondering if I should see my doctor again next week and push for biweekly transvaginal ultrasounds?


----------



## LeahLou

If your doctors not concerned, I wouldn't be, as long as you trust him/her. My cervical length at 16 weeks was 17mm, so 34 sounds good to me!


----------



## Nadja86

LeahLou said:


> If your doctors not concerned, I wouldn't be, as long as you trust him/her. My cervical length at 16 weeks was 17mm, so 34 sounds good to me!


Thanks! I guess I'm concerned about the fact that it was done abdominally and not transvaginally though, I read that it's inaccurate. She also said it was curved, which would maybe affect the length?


----------



## chistiana

I think 34mm is just great. Mine was about 30 at that point and my doc was happy with it (although I did have a cerclage but just because I had one with my previous pg). Also your cervical length can fluctuate..did you doctor press on your tummy when he measured it?? They normally press down and if they see any funneling while they press than they might be concerned. So I m guessing that if your doctor wasn't concerned that means not funneling and the length is just fine!! I m rumbling I know, sorry :)


----------



## Nadja86

chistiana said:


> I think 34mm is just great. Mine was about 30 at that point and my doc was happy with it (although I did have a cerclage but just because I had one with my previous pg). Also your cervical length can fluctuate..did you doctor press on your tummy when he measured it?? They normally press down and if they see any funneling while they press than they might be concerned. So I m guessing that if your doctor wasn't concerned that means not funneling and the length is just fine!! I m rumbling I know, sorry :)

I'm not sure about pressing to check for funneling but she didn't seem worried at all, so I'm going to follow her lead! Thanks a lot for easing my worries :hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

So frustrated. Doctor pushed out my cerclage removal to February 9 instead of Jan 29. I know it's better the longer he's in. I'm just so ready to be stitch-less. I can't stand the stinging. Im already opening a little, so I'm also worried about ripping. 

19 days.....


----------



## lovenoel

Hi everyone,

Our girl is a month and two days old today. We are still in the NICU as she tries to maintain her temperature and take all her feeds by mouth...she gets super tired so right now she's doing about 2/3 of them from a bottle. I'm hoping to be able to breastfeed her soon but they want her energy reserved for gaining weight, bottle feeding, and maintaining her temperature. 

I'm hoping we're home by her due date but now it's up to her. She also has been slow to gain weight...she stayed the same weight last night but hopefully will gain a little today. She's 4lbs 8oz now, up from 3lbs 4oz at birth. 

Having a baby in the NICU is so hard! Glad to see you all getting far enough along in your pregnancies that you can worry just a little less. :)


----------



## chistiana

Lovenoel so so glad to hear your little fighter is doing well! I can only imagine how hard it must be to be in the nicu for so long. I m so happy she doesn't have any major breathing problems either, a feisty lo she is!! Hope she can get home soon! Thank you for keeping is updated I hoped to hear from you!!when was her due date, I can't remember...

Leah if you weren't in a different country I d be sure we had the same doctor! He kept pushing my stitch removal date too..by the date he finally agreed to take it out I couldn't even believe it! Don't worry momma, just enjoy your last few weeks of pregnancy you re going to miss it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LeahLou said:


> So frustrated. Doctor pushed out my cerclage removal to February 9 instead of Jan 29. I know it's better the longer he's in. I'm just so ready to be stitch-less. I can't stand the stinging. Im already opening a little, so I'm also worried about ripping.
> 
> 19 days.....

Try not to worry about ripping Hun, I got to 6cm in active labour with my stitch in before I had my emergency csection and it removed after my LB was born. 

19 days will be over before you know it. Xx


----------



## LeahLou

Wow!! Did you feel yourself dialating then?! I feel a lot of stinging whenever there's changes!


----------



## MummyMana

Hi ladies, can I join in here? 

I'm having cervical scans every two weeks - the first one at 15 weeks showed my cervix was 4cm long, the next one (which was on Monday) showed its now 3cm :/ I'm currently 17 weeks pregnant and really frightened tbh. The consultant has said that if it's shortened more in two weeks time he will book me in for a cerclage, but said it has risks :( any reassurance would be great! 

He also said my placenta is partially covering my cervix but he's confident that it'll move by itself, but what happens if I start dilating before it moves?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LeahLou said:


> Wow!! Did you feel yourself dialating then?! I feel a lot of stinging whenever there's changes!

I never felt any pain or stinging even the day I had it put in. Tbh I didn't feel much pain during labor at all, if I wasn't on the monitor I wouldn't have believed I was in labor and my contractions were off the chart lol


----------



## chistiana

Mommymana 3 cm is still a good length hun although I know it can be really scary. It's a good thing your doc is checking and has a plan in place. If it does shorten more in the next couple of weeks then yes a cerclage is risky but not extremely risky at 19 weeks. I had my first one at 17 weeks and my doc wasn't concerned. I wanted him to do it earlier but because I was bleeding he felt waiting it out until the bleeding stopped wasn't a problem. So I assume 19 weeks is not very late. As for the placenta, mine also covered part of my cervix but it did move completely out if the way by my anatomy scan at approximately 21-22 weeks! 
Good luck, try to keep your feet up and the weight off your cervix, try tilting your pelvis up with some pillow when you re in bed and drink lots of water to avoid contractions.


----------



## MummyMana

Thankyou so much for your reply! It's good to hear that your placenta moved :) the consultant didn't seem too worried about that aspect but he seemed pretty serious about the cervix and the risks of the cerclage which really scared me tbh :( I feel like I've gotta wait so long before finding out any more, even though in reality it's just over a week now :/ was your cerclage a success? Did you end up carrying to term? :) sorry for all the questions haha


----------



## LeahLou

Well ladies, after 5 months of bed rest and several false alarms, Brantley David is finally here safely! I was 38w+5d! We couldn't be more in love!


----------



## Serefina

Hi. Just wondering where you are from in uk or europe other option to cerclage is (arabin)pessary. try googling. it is easy to put in just little uncomfortable 5-10mins max.


----------



## Serefina

Only thing it's relatively new. Has kept twins in. Shows it could well do as well as stitch but only been tested on relatively small group.


----------



## MummyMana

I'm going to ask my consultant about the pessary if it comes to it as I'm pretty scared about the risks of the cerclage (he seemed pretty serious about it) but I'm not sure if it's available in my area :/


----------



## Serefina

worth asking. no anaesthetic needed as it can be folded in half and put in place.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive congratulations LeahLou!!! 

Any IC ladies planning on TTC again soon? I'm super nervous about the next pregnancy xx


----------



## chistiana

Ooowwww leahlou congratulations hun!! I hant noticed your pic before, is that Brantley David there?? How are you feeling? 

Mamymana, with my first cerclage I stayed on complete strict bed rest from week 13 (before cerclage-put in w17) until week 35 when I had my daughter. So not really full term but pretty close and my baby was perfectly healthy! My second cerclage was placed at 15 weeks, taken out at 38 weeks and I had her at 39+1! So yes, that definitely did its job!!
It's good you have a proactive doctor. I m not going to lie and say it's not risky BUT I ve heard cerclages being placed as late as 23-24 weeks. It might be worth looking into the pessary if your cervix is still above 2.5cm t your next appointment. I think (although just from reading stories) that pessaries are better when you ve got some length to work with but don't quote me on that, I might be wrong!
As for the cervix, they almost always move out of the way as your belly grows and the placenta is pulled upwards!


----------



## LeahLou

Here he is! Cerclage was removed last Tuesday (2/9). Had several false alarms through the week and was frustrated. But when it kicked in, it went super fast!
Born on 2/17/16, 8lbs 11oz, 20" long! Dialated to 10cm in 7 hours with no pain so they broke my water and he was here in 45 minutes! The most handsome baby boy I have ever seen. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chistiana

Aaahhh Leah he is gorgeous! What a handsome bunch of joy! And he s got the cutest button nose ever! Bless him!! Enjoy sweetie!!


----------



## LeahLou

Thank you lovely!! He's amazing <3


----------



## MrsAmk

Hi everyone, I am new in here and wanted to ask a few questions. I am 21 weeks with my 3rd baby. With my first, I was experiencing a lot of Braxton Hicks from early on until my body just couldn't hold him in any longer and I went into labor and had him at 36+6 (after a couple months of bedrest). He was born still :( 

With my second, same story except I had him at 35+5 and thank God he was born screaming!

I am now expecting a little girl, and have been feeling the same as my previous, but starting much earlier. I have never had a cerclage, but because many years ago I had a colposcopy, my cervix is shorter to begin with. It measured 3.4cm at 18 weeks (so 3 weeks ago). I feel a lot of pressure in my butt when I am sitting (I have a desk job and work fulltime). Is this indicative of a shortening cervix? I do carry very low and have always felt like the baby is going to just come out anytime! I also am afraid to poop every morning, as it feels like baby is right there! I also get what scares me into thinking is mucus plug with every BM. I have asked about a cerclage but my doctor said I didn't need one. I wish I would have pushed for it, for my own peace of mind. I want nothing more than to keep this baby inside me until at least 38 weeks. The pressure feeling is what concerns me the most. Can this be normal? 

I guess I am just looking for any hopeful stories. I have also been very stressed due to the loss of my father, and now a slight scare with this baby as far as her anatomy goes. Also I know successive babies usually come earlier so that doesn't help. Thank you all....


----------



## chistiana

Mrsamk I am so sorry to read about your son. Ive had three losses myself but can't come close to imagining what if might feel like to lose your baby right when it is about to be born. Did they figure out what happened?
3.4cm is quite a good length cervix but this pressure you re experiencing should not be taken lightly. I m not by any means suggesting something is wrong but given your history your doc should take your worries into consideration and at least monitor cl biweekly. A cerclage at this point and with this cervical length I think is more risky than beneficial. You also mentioned you re scared because third kids come earlier..my first came at 38+4, my second at 35+5 and with my third my doc didn't expect get to go past 36 weeks...she came after me trying literally everything at 39+1! So here's some hope! Ow and I also remember feeling A LOT of pressure in my bum (like literally there!) it never came to anything, I think if was mostly that she lay her back on my back! Good luck with everything, I hope your little miracle stays put until at least 38 weeks!


----------



## MrsAmk

Christiana thank you so much! That gives me hope. I did email my doctor yesterday asking if I could be seen more often and maybe even have cervical length ultrasound just to put my mind at ease, I'm sure they think I'm a nutcase because I am constantly calling about something!


----------



## Serefina

hi new to club. lost dd at 22+50 weeks. smooth pregnancy and no warning before going into sptl.


----------



## MummyMana

chistiana said:


> A cerclage at this point and with this cervical length I think is more risky than beneficial.

Hey, just wondering at what point do the risks of cerclage outweigh the benefits?


----------



## MrsAmk

Serefina said:


> hi new to club. lost dd at 22+50 weeks. smooth pregnancy and no warning before going into sptl.

I'm so sorry, that is awful. Did you have a short cervix?


----------



## laila 44

Help!!!! This is my third pregnancy and I never had this issue before. Just went to my dr for a checkup before travelling tomorrow and I was immediately put on bedrest my cervix went from 3.8cm last week to 2.1 today!!! I've been loosing bloody mucus which has been alarming to me so I kept going in to check. I'm a total basket case! I have 2 other children and we were packed and ready for a vacation tomorrow. Omg can someone please offer any advise? Bedrest seems like hell :(


----------



## chistiana

Mummymana I just think that at 21 weeks a cerclage is risky. Now if you have a short cervix risky or not you do it..but with a cl of 3.4 why risk an infection it rupturing membranes??? Basically the later it is the riskier but ok if you ve got to do it do it..3.4 is a good length!

Serefina I am so terribly sorry. Was it ic that cause spontaneous labor??

Mrsmlk good for you! And don't worry, I m pretty sure we all call a million times n they re used to it! On the early hours before having my 3rd I went in with what I told them was "every 8 minutes contractions".. An hour later the machine hadn't even detected one! Talk about nutcase but I still swear they were there before I went in!!

Laila your cervical length is not too bad but the fact it went down so fast is alarming. If you want an advice I d say stay on that bed rest. When my son was 19 months and I was 3 month pg with dd1 I was put on strict bed rest. I stayed in bed with my legs up in the air for 5 long months. Yes it was difficult at times but fact is the minute I got up at 35 weeks to get my son's birthday gift my daughter just came out. So do I regret the bed rest??not for a second (I even miss it sometimes!!) it's better to stay in bed for a week or two, get the weight off that cervix and then gradually get back to doing what you normally do than to have to go on extreme measures later on. And really, as a mother of three myself, enjoy some rest now ;)
Jokes aside, are you or your doc considering a cerclage?


----------



## chistiana

Ok just saw you re 26 weeks...change of answer...

Cerclage not an option! Can you stay on be rest for 2 weeks? Ic is not a real issue after 28 weeks cause your baby will be way too big to just fall out, you d need to be in active labor for contractions to cause your cervix to dilate!


----------



## laila 44

chistiana said:


> Ok just saw you re 26 weeks...change of answer...
> 
> Cerclage not an option! Can you stay on be rest for 2 weeks? Ic is not a real issue after 28 weeks cause your baby will be way too big to just fall out, you d need to be in active labor for contractions to cause your cervix to dilate!

Thank you so so much you don't understand how much I appreciate your advice. In a total wreck over this. I cannot sleep! I'm so so worried I can't believe how fast my cervix shortened out of nowhere. I'm crying my eyes out can't believe this. I have a 2.5 and 4 year old that are leaving with my DH today on our family trip that I was supposed to attend :( during those 2 weeks I'm moving into my parents house so they can take care of me. I feel useless. I have a few questions as this is so new to me if you don't mind me asking:

1. Is sitting considered resting or must it be lying down?
2. How many hours a day should I spend vertical?
3. Can I shower and walk up stairs once a day?

The high risk doc just kept stressing resting and watching Netflix but didn't get into detail about how etc. My cervix has always been long even when I had an irritable uterus in my last pregnancy it never ever shortened. In fact it stayed at almost 4. This time it changed so fast does that mean it's going to shorten further or can it stay stable? Sorry for bombarding with questions but I'm a total wreck and loosing it. Yesterday felt like a bad nightmare...:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## chistiana

Laila don't be..I can totally understand but before anything you need to remind yourself this is not a bad cervical length. And yes it can totally remain stable if you are careful enough. You made the right decision by not going on that trip, I know it sucks but you wouldn't want that risk. When I was put on bed rest I was told to mainly remain lying with my pervis tilted. I did that for about 2-3 weeks and then gradually increased my sitting time. I d get up for toilet and later on to walk to the living room and I always took a shower every night but had it sitting on a stool. Same for brushing teeth! Walking up the stairs once a day should be ok (I don't have stairs though) as long as it's not too often. Even if you want to grab a quick bite and you have to fix a sandwich or something do it sitting down. I watched way too many series (it was 5 months!) and I made sure when I watched thing I was complete flat. This way when you do want to sit up you know that you ve already spent a good amount of time with all weight off your cervix. It sounds daunting but it's truly not that bad. Especially if it ends up not being such a long period. Make sure to drink A LOT of water cause contractions can shorten your cervix. What I m describing is what I did but my baby was pushing with all her might to come out. You might not need this but since the kids n hubby are away why not make the best use now? I m here if you re bored and wanna chat or if you re feeling worried or whatever :)


----------



## chistiana

Is and your cervix might even lengthen, not just remain stable! With my last pg at one point it was 2.5cm and a month later it was 3.5! Now some might say the measurements might have been wrong but in that one month I was on bed rest (due to bleeding and putting the cerclage in) so I think it really helped!


----------



## laila 44

chistiana said:


> Is and your cervix might even lengthen, not just remain stable! With my last pg at one point it was 2.5cm and a month later it was 3.5! Now some might say the measurements might have been wrong but in that one month I was on bed rest (due to bleeding and putting the cerclage in) so I think it really helped!

You are a real angel :kiss:can't thank you enough, really. I feel so isolated it's nice to have someone who understands. I just got back from LD bc I started having contractions and pressure so I got so scared and after drinking a ton they didn't go away so I decided to get checked out given the short cervix situation :( all is well I'm home now. They gave me a bolus of fluid to stop contractions which helped but I still have tightenings and it's making me nervous so I'm trying to take it easy.... Not fun. Cervix is same as yesterday 2.1cm so I'm relaxing feet up. I miss my kids and my hubby already but I'm at my parents house for 2 weeks on rest so they can take care of me. It was best that I didn't go with them on the trip, it wasn't a good idea at all esp with a cervix that's shortening out of nowhere. I feel very uneasy. Trying my best to stay positive and just relax but it's hard. Bed rest is a beast. I hope I can get through this! Props to you who did it and got through it all xx


----------



## tcinks

:wave:

Following along with you ladies. I just got my :bfp: so I'm still a long ways out, but its nice to know how other women with IC are doing. I'm getting a cerclage placed at 12 or 13 weeks and am getting progesterone shots from 16 weeks on. Bedrest if necessary.


----------



## chistiana

Laila yikes I m sorry about the contractions..did they tell you to take extra magnesium?? I know it helps stop contractions. And I know bed rest sucks but you ll get through it n in the future you might even miss it so enjoy it now! As for the kids, I know how difficult it is to be away from them or not to be able to play as you would have wanted but I promise that they won't remember this phase... When I was on bed rest I only saw ds when he would come on my bed to play for a short while. Since I couldn't get up dh only went to him when he called at night and soon he stopped calling for me. I was soooo sad..he only wanted his dad..a few months after dd1 was born he was back to being mommy's boy n he still can't remember that period, he usually asks for us to tell him stories!! 

Tcinks congratulations on your BFP! It's great you re getting a preventative cerclage, they re so much better when you get them early on! Hope to follow another wonderful journey to a rainbow THB!


----------



## laila 44

chistiana said:


> Laila yikes I m sorry about the contractions..did they tell you to take extra magnesium?? I know it helps stop contractions. And I know bed rest sucks but you ll get through it n in the future you might even miss it so enjoy it now! As for the kids, I know how difficult it is to be away from them or not to be able to play as you would have wanted but I promise that they won't remember this phase... When I was on bed rest I only saw ds when he would come on my bed to play for a short while. Since I couldn't get up dh only went to him when he called at night and soon he stopped calling for me. I was soooo sad..he only wanted his dad..a few months after dd1 was born he was back to being mommy's boy n he still can't remember that period, he usually asks for us to tell him stories!!
> 
> Tcinks congratulations on your BFP! It's great you re getting a preventative cerclage, they re so much better when you get them early on! Hope to follow another wonderful journey to a rainbow THB!

I feel so bad!!!!! My 2.5 year old is totally into her dad and has almost forgotten me :( makes me feel so much better knowing they won't remember this period bc it truly breaks my heart. I miss my kids so much and they left only yesterday. My 4.5 year old understands so it's easier to deal I'm happy knowing she gets it. But my little one probably feels like I abandoned her. It's a while I don't do her bath time and bedtime etc bc it's too tiring so my DH took over. 

I haven't been given magnesium only progesterone... I can't wait until this period is over. To top it all off the tightenings are freaking me out! Currently lying here staring at the ceiling :nope:


----------



## MrsAmk

I'm having so many BH too. I hate this


----------



## MummyMana

Had my appointment today, it's shortened more but not by ad much this time :) (it's either 2.4 or 2.7, some measures were coming up as one and some as the other) consultant decided it's too risky to go for a cerclage this far along, so I've been prescribed cyclogest instead. Anyone else been given cyclogest? Does it help?


----------



## laila 44

I also had my appointment with my OBGYN who was away while all this was going on. Basically cervix is same 2.1cm no funnling though. Continues bedrest. My dr says it's crucial to get to at least 34 weeks so baby will definitely be ok. Just hanging around... Doing nothing!


----------



## MummyMana

That's great that it hasn't got any shorter! :)


----------



## chistiana

MrsAmk don't worry about BH they don't shorten your cervix :)

Mommymana it's still a good enough length girl..continue doing what you were doing! And I agree re the cerclage! Sory I don't know about that med.

Laila I promise she won't remember, promise promise promise :) they adjust soooo easily..you ll just have to give it an extra notch of everything you ve got to please everyone once your lo is here!! Ask your doc about magnesium, mine swore by it and it can't really hurt you in any way!


----------



## laila 44

chistiana said:


> MrsAmk don't worry about BH they don't shorten your cervix :)
> 
> Mommymana it's still a good enough length girl..continue doing what you were doing! And I agree re the cerclage! Sory I don't know about that med.
> 
> Laila I promise she won't remember, promise promise promise :) they adjust soooo easily..you ll just have to give it an extra notch of everything you ve got to please everyone once your lo is here!! Ask your doc about magnesium, mine swore by it and it can't really hurt you in any way!


Thanks girl! I'm going to look into the magnesium! I have constant BH or wtv it is and it totally FREAKS me out!!! If I didn't have a short cervix I wouldn't care but everything just scares me. 8 long weeks of bedrest minimum. FML.


----------



## laila 44

MummyMana said:


> Had my appointment today, it's shortened more but not by ad much this time :) (it's either 2.4 or 2.7, some measures were coming up as one and some as the other) consultant decided it's too risky to go for a cerclage this far along, so I've been prescribed cyclogest instead. Anyone else been given cyclogest? Does it help?

I've heard great things about that med! I'd give it a go! Wish I was prescribed that too. Just rest mamma I'm sure all will be fine xx


----------



## MrsAmk

chistiana said:


> MrsAmk don't worry about BH they don't shorten your cervix :)
> 
> Mommymana it's still a good enough length girl..continue doing what you were doing! And I agree re the cerclage! Sory I don't know about that med.
> 
> Laila I promise she won't remember, promise promise promise :) they adjust soooo easily..you ll just have to give it an extra notch of everything you ve got to please everyone once your lo is here!! Ask your doc about magnesium, mine swore by it and it can't really hurt you in any way!

I read they can!


----------



## MrsAmk

Can vaginal ultrasound cause preterm labor or for the cervix to dilate? I read to not have internal exams unless absolutely necessary, so I'm wondering if vaginal ultrasound would be the same? Basically I really want to see if my cervix has shortened at all but don't want to risk creating more problems


----------



## laila 44

I was told a manual exam can irritate the cervix but not a vaginal ultrasound. It doesn't touch the cervix just in vaginal cavity. My high risk MFS also preformed a manual exam to double check cervix length and there was no danger either it's just best to avoid.


----------



## MrsAmk

Thanks, I plan to ask for an ultrasound


----------



## laila 44

I have to have transvaginal ultrasound every 2 weeks. It's the only way to accurately measure the cervix.


----------



## Serefina

Mummymana I just think that at 21 weeks a cerclage is risky. Now if you have a short cervix risky or not you do it..but with a cl of 3.4 why risk an infection it rupturing membranes??? Basically the later it is the riskier but ok if you ve got to do it do it..3.4 is a good length!

Serefina I am so terribly sorry. Was it ic that cause spontaneous labor??

Yes :(


----------



## chistiana

Mrs Amk I m sorry, I didn't know, I thought hb were completely harmless.. I had constant hb with all 3 of my kids from about 20 weeks onwards and my doc never worried thus I figured they can't hurt!

Serefina, I m sorry, true ic really sucks but at least if you have to look for the positive you know what it was and you can possibly prevent it next time. So sorry again

Laila..we ll chat 8 weeks non stop! And if it helps..I tried to take up nitting when I was on bed rest..never made anything lol! I ll bet you anything you want cause I have a feeling about this..if you stay on bed rest as you re told next time you check your cervix will be longer! Mark my words!


----------



## Sarasab2

Hello to all the amazing mommas. I'm new here and read first 275 pages. 
I'm hoping you ladies can help me out. My Cl was 2.8 at 20 weeks and now 2.6 at 22 weeks. My obgyn is waiting for it to go below 2.5 I'm guessing before taking action. I have a dynamic cervix apparently and my next scan is in a few days so if it drops below 2.5 I'm supposed to see the on call obgyn at the hospital. What do u ladies think, is the length too short at this stage and what can I do or ask the obgyn to do? Thanks in advance


----------



## Serefina

Sarasab2 said:


> Hello to all the amazing mommas. I'm new here and read first 275 pages.
> I'm hoping you ladies can help me out. My Cl was 2.8 at 20 weeks and now 2.6 at 22 weeks. My obgyn is waiting for it to go below 2.5 I'm guessing before taking action. I have a dynamic cervix apparently and my next scan is in a few days so if it drops below 2.5 I'm supposed to see the on call obgyn at the hospital. What do u ladies think, is the length too short at this stage and what can I do or ask the obgyn to do? Thanks in advance

If you can try resting as much as you can till next scan.


----------



## Sarasab2

Thank you serefina
I have no orders from the doc, didn't even recommend bed rest. Putting myself on modified bed rest


----------



## chistiana

Hi sara. I don't think your cervix is terribly short for the stage you re at..yes it could be longer but it's not really short. Anyway, if you can make it to 28 weeks ic stops being a bg issue after that cause you would need to be in active labor for contractions to cause your cervix to dilate so much for your baby to come out. Obviously that doesn't mean you ll be able to jump around after 28 weeks but things get much better after that point. My doctor always told me that they stop checking lc after week 28. Other than bed rest and maybe some progesterone I don't think there is anything you can do about it..drink lots of water, keep your feet up as much as possible to take the weight off, ask your doc about magnesium to minimize contractions and try to relax (I know waaay waaaay easier said than done). Also a dynamic cervix means it can lengthen just as easily so have faith in that!


----------



## MrsAmk

chistiana said:


> Hi sara. I don't think your cervix is terribly short for the stage you re at..yes it could be longer but it's not really short. Anyway, if you can make it to 28 weeks ic stops being a bg issue after that cause you would need to be in active labor for contractions to cause your cervix to dilate so much for your baby to come out. Obviously that doesn't mean you ll be able to jump around after 28 weeks but things get much better after that point. My doctor always told me that they stop checking lc after week 28. Other than bed rest and maybe some progesterone I don't think there is anything you can do about it..drink lots of water, keep your feet up as much as possible to take the weight off, ask your doc about magnesium to minimize contractions and try to relax (I know waaay waaaay easier said than done). Also a dynamic cervix means it can lengthen just as easily so have faith in that!

Interesting...what makes a cervix dynamic? :shrug:


----------



## Sarasab2

Thank you chistiana.
So my appt is next week but over the phone I was told that dynamic means the cervix opens and closes right in front of their eyes on the ultrasound and somehow the measurement is at 2.6 at 22 weeks. Was at 3.5 at 14 weeks.. Gradual decrease I guess. 
I'll ask About progesterone but I don't think stitch is an option


----------



## laila 44

Sarasab2 said:


> Thank you chistiana.
> So my appt is next week but over the phone I was told that dynamic means the cervix opens and closes right in front of their eyes on the ultrasound and somehow the measurement is at 2.6 at 22 weeks. Was at 3.5 at 14 weeks.. Gradual decrease I guess.
> I'll ask About progesterone but I don't think stitch is an option

Hey! I'm new to this too. My cervix shortened from 3.8cm to 2.1cm in one week ! I'm 26 weeks so it's been discovered too late for a cerclage :( my dr put me on progesterone 2 pills once a day vaginally at night. It's made a hugeeee difference. My contractions stopped happening and I stopped loosing bloody mucus. So it's def helping. I've been put on bedrest. Not super strict but stricter than modified if that makes sense. I'm only allowed minimal activity. The goal is to keep pressure off the cervix. I don't think your cervix is not a terrible length but it is short. I would absolutely go on bedrest because you are still very early. Try to stay off your feet at much as u can.


----------



## laila 44

chistiana said:


> Hi sara. I don't think your cervix is terribly short for the stage you re at..yes it could be longer but it's not really short. Anyway, if you can make it to 28 weeks ic stops being a bg issue after that cause you would need to be in active labor for contractions to cause your cervix to dilate so much for your baby to come out. Obviously that doesn't mean you ll be able to jump around after 28 weeks but things get much better after that point. My doctor always told me that they stop checking lc after week 28. Other than bed rest and maybe some progesterone I don't think there is anything you can do about it..drink lots of water, keep your feet up as much as possible to take the weight off, ask your doc about magnesium to minimize contractions and try to relax (I know waaay waaaay easier said than done). Also a dynamic cervix means it can lengthen just as easily so have faith in that!


Hey girl. You're the best btw thank you for all your advice! Question for you, once I hit 28 weeks IC is no longer an issue? How come? Also do u think I need strict rest as I'm doing now after 28 weeks as well or can I start moving a bit more? Dr said he would measure my cervix every 2 weeks from here on out. Does that make sense?


----------



## Sarasab2

Hi Laila 
I'm sorry you lost so much length in a week, but u still have a good length for 26 weeks and a safe gestation. I know a lady who had to be induced after her CL was 2cm at 28 weeks. I'm sure u will make it full term with rest
Thanks for the advice, I'm resting as much as I can but I do have to go to work next week and hopefully my next scan shows a stable or longer length


----------



## LeahLou

They checked my cervix until 33 weeks. I was on strict bed rest, progesterone and had a cerclage. Everyone's giving great advice! Relax as much as possible. My cervix showed when I was on my feet too much. It was a long journey, but so worth it in the end!


----------



## chistiana

Sara and Amk I thought that a dynamic cervix means that its length can flunctuate up or down quite abruptly but I might be wrong so excuse me for that. I will go check more on it though n get back to you!! 

Laila what I was told and read in here is that after approximately 28 weeks your baby has reached a size that basically it can't just slip/fall out..your cervix would need to significantly dilate for that to happen which means you d need to have labor contractions. With that said I was still on bed rest after 28 weeks and would have remained on it until full term if I hadn't gotten up to get my son's present. I did however move more within the house! My cl was also measured until the end but I think that's because I had a cerclage so they needed to know if my cervix ever shortened down to the stitch! :)


----------



## MrsAmk

So my doctor sad no when I asked for cervical ultrasounds. He said it wouldn't change our course of action, which I disagree with! I'm not in bedrest now and I would if my cx was shortening. Ugh. They also don't believe bedrest helps.


----------



## laila 44

MrsAmk said:


> So my doctor sad no when I asked for cervical ultrasounds. He said it wouldn't change our course of action, which I disagree with! I'm not in bedrest now and I would if my cx was shortening. Ugh. They also don't believe bedrest helps.

Really?? But I saw 2 Drs: a maternal fetal specialist who is a high risk OBGYN and a very cut and dry arrogant type of guy and he insisted on bedrest in order to take weight off cervix. My regular OB who isn't an alarmist either said exactly the same. I don't need to be on absolute strict rest I can move around but limited. Today I showered, washed my hair and blow dried it standin up but then spent the rest of afternoon in a lazy boy feet up. I'd still rest Hun I notice if I'm up more I get bad contractions... :shrug:


----------



## MrsAmk

laila 44 said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> So my doctor sad no when I asked for cervical ultrasounds. He said it wouldn't change our course of action, which I disagree with! I'm not in bedrest now and I would if my cx was shortening. Ugh. They also don't believe bedrest helps.
> 
> Really?? But I saw 2 Drs: a maternal fetal specialist who is a high risk OBGYN and a very cut and dry arrogant type of guy and he insisted on bedrest in order to take weight off cervix. My regular OB who isn't an alarmist either said exactly the same. I don't need to be on absolute strict rest I can move around but limited. Today I showered, washed my hair and blow dried it standin up but then spent the rest of afternoon in a lazy boy feet up. I'd still rest Hun I notice if I'm up more I get bad contractions... :shrug:Click to expand...

I totally agree. I work full-time though :(


----------



## Sarasab2

So at almost 23 weeks length is 2.3 down down from last weeks which was 2.6. Freaking out &#128532; waiting to hear my options from on call obgyn


----------



## laila 44

MrsAmk said:


> laila 44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> So my doctor sad no when I asked for cervical ultrasounds. He said it wouldn't change our course of action, which I disagree with! I'm not in bedrest now and I would if my cx was shortening. Ugh. They also don't believe bedrest helps.
> 
> Really?? But I saw 2 Drs: a maternal fetal specialist who is a high risk OBGYN and a very cut and dry arrogant type of guy and he insisted on bedrest in order to take weight off cervix. My regular OB who isn't an alarmist either said exactly the same. I don't need to be on absolute strict rest I can move around but limited. Today I showered, washed my hair and blow dried it standin up but then spent the rest of afternoon in a lazy boy feet up. I'd still rest Hun I notice if I'm up more I get bad contractions... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree. I work full-time though :(Click to expand...

Are you on your feet at work? Can u rest at all?


----------



## laila 44

Sarasab2 said:


> So at almost 23 weeks length is 2.3 down down from last weeks which was 2.6. Freaking out &#128532; waiting to hear my options from on call obgyn

I had 2.1cm as of 25-26 weeks. Only thing u can do now is bedrest and progesterone which I find really really helps! Don't panic xx


----------



## Serefina

laila 44 said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laila 44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> So my doctor sad no when I asked for cervical ultrasounds. He said it wouldn't change our course of action, which I disagree with! I'm not in bedrest now and I would if my cx was shortening. Ugh. They also don't believe bedrest helps.
> 
> Really?? But I saw 2 Drs: a maternal fetal specialist who is a high risk OBGYN and a very cut and dry arrogant type of guy and he insisted on bedrest in order to take weight off cervix. My regular OB who isn't an alarmist either said exactly the same. I don't need to be on absolute strict rest I can move around but limited. Today I showered, washed my hair and blow dried it standin up but then spent the rest of afternoon in a lazy boy feet up. I'd still rest Hun I notice if I'm up more I get bad contractions... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. I work full-time though :(Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on your feet at work? Can u rest at all?Click to expand...

I think some obsgyn/doctors say they don't believe bedrest works, as at one time that was approach with pregnancy complications and one thing noticed was mothers with DVT. So maybe just to cover themselves they say you shouldn't do bedrest.


----------



## chistiana

Sarah I m sorry it shortened a little..do they measure it vaginally or abdominally? I m asking cause with abdominal scans it's not very accurate so maybe it's not much to worry about...

I agree with bed rest although yes some doctors just don't go with it..for me it seems it was what was needed cause the moment I got on my feet for more than just to walk around the house my daughter just came out. Plus I think that by being on bed rest I felt I did as much as I possibly could myself.


----------



## Sarasab2

Hi ladies, thank you for the responses/advices 
I did get progesterone suppositories couple days ago and have been resting a lot, I have been told to limit activities and that's all. I do rest 20 hours a day and get up in between for meals, bathroom, and small things here and there. Not too strict, Is that ok? 
Also, is the progesterone really going to work? That's all I can put my hopes on, since no cerclage. 
Chistiana: I feel the same about resting and my measurements have been done vaginally.


----------



## chistiana

Sarah I think that as long as when you re up you re not doing anything heavy like cleaning or carrying staff around or walking a lot, shuffling around the house should be ok! Progesterone supposedly strengthens the cervix (or is it uterus) but I wouldn't know what it's like without..apart from my first pg I took progesterone with every other pg I ve had and took it from 3 dpo to about 31-34 weeks. I m not sure if it had anything to do with the birth of my first daughter or that was down to pure ic but the day I had her (at night) I had forgotten to take both the progesterone as well as the meds to stop contractions all day.


----------



## laila 44

Sarasab2 said:


> Hi ladies, thank you for the responses/advices
> I did get progesterone suppositories couple days ago and have been resting a lot, I have been told to limit activities and that's all. I do rest 20 hours a day and get up in between for meals, bathroom, and small things here and there. Not too strict, Is that ok?
> Also, is the progesterone really going to work? That's all I can put my hopes on, since no cerclage.
> Chistiana: I feel the same about resting and my measurements have been done vaginally.

Progesterone has been my saving grace so far! I was loosing clumps of my mucus plug tan coloured and cramping on and off. Since starting the progesterone everything stopped. No more cramping, no more blood tinged mucus. Not sure what it's doing for my cervix length as I'm supposed to go get checked again next week. Hopefully it stayed stable xx


----------



## Sarasab2

Thank you Christiana. I do shuffle around the house but don't do housework or walk for more than 10 mins. I'm getting cramps around stomach area is that normal since I started progestrone?
Laila I'm glad things are looking better for you, and happy you are 27+weeks. Times goes so slow &#128532; I wanna hit 24 then 26,28.. Although with 2.3 cervical length I hope I can carry a lot longer


----------



## MrsAmk

Would it help me to use Prometrium even if I am getting progesterone injections weekly?


----------



## laila 44

Sarasab2 said:


> Thank you Christiana. I do shuffle around the house but don't do housework or walk for more than 10 mins. I'm getting cramps around stomach area is that normal since I started progestrone?
> Laila I'm glad things are looking better for you, and happy you are 27+weeks. Times goes so slow &#128532; I wanna hit 24 then 26,28.. Although with 2.3 cervical length I hope I can carry a lot longer

I'm sure you will be just fine Hun! Your cervical length isn't that bad. Mine is 2.1 and used to be 3.8 so it shortened a lot in a weeks time. I also shuffle around the house but avoid doing strenuous activity or housework. Just take time to rest xx


----------



## chistiana

Amk sorry don't know what prometrium is. Hope one of the ladies can help.

Laila and Sara what you re doing sounds just about right! You ll have plenty of housework n the rest to do after these babies are born, for now just shuffle n rest!!!
Sara I m not sure what exactly qualifies as stomach cramps but progesterone is not supposed to cause stomach cramps. Could it be BH?


----------



## MrsAmk

chistiana said:


> Amk sorry don't know what prometrium is. Hope one of the ladies can help.
> 
> Laila and Sara what you re doing sounds just about right! You ll have plenty of housework n the rest to do after these babies are born, for now just shuffle n rest!!!
> Sara I m not sure what exactly qualifies as stomach cramps but progesterone is not supposed to cause stomach cramps. Could it be BH?

Oh its vaginal progesterone caps


----------



## laila 44

MrsAmk said:


> Would it help me to use Prometrium even if I am getting progesterone injections weekly?

Nope. Prometrium is progesterone just inserted vaginally. Essentially should do the same thing. I prefer prometrium bc it's local and targets the cervix directly and doesn't travel through my blood stream, therefore practically no side effects :flower:


----------



## chistiana

Ow ok I get, daft sorry!! I too used progesterone vaginally because I was told it's the quickest and most effective route.


----------



## MrsAmk

I have some at home and kinda wanna use it anyway...I'm having SO many BH a day


----------



## chistiana

Amk i d ask my doc if I were you..I don't necessarily think that you can't use it but your doc needs to monitor the amount and cut down gradually and accordingly when the time comes. My doc started to reduce my dosage at some point but I didn't feel 100% ok with the rate he reduced so I went slower but let him know at the same time


----------



## Sarasab2

I don't think its BH. It's like s stomachache. It's between my chest and above my bump. I notice it started since I used Crinone 8%, the progestrone.
It's a constant ache that doesn't go away at all, a bit more noticeable since last night.


----------



## Sarasab2

So they did a labial scan to measure the cervix length, never had that done or read about. Is that as accurate as vaginal one? Cervix has gone down to 1.9cm
Last week was 2.3
I'm fresking iut. No cerclage.. Resting a lot and just started progestrone last week


----------



## laila 44

Sarasab2 said:


> So they did a labial scan to measure the cervix length, never had that done or read about. Is that as accurate as vaginal one? Cervix has gone down to 1.9cm
> Last week was 2.3
> I'm fresking iut. No cerclage.. Resting a lot and just started progestrone last week

Oh boy. Sorry to hear this Hun. Just put yourself on total rest for at least a few weeks. Hopefully it won't get any shorter!!


----------



## chistiana

Sarasab i m sorry girl, don't really know what this scan is but can definitely feel your nerves..I agree, just stick those feet up..even if you cervix continues to shorten (fx it won't) if you re upside down your lo can't come out!


----------



## Sarasab2

Thanks ladies
I'm not sure why the number keep decreasing so fast weekly. I'm resting a lot.. Very little time on feet.. I don't know what else to do and my obgyn is away, his associate doesn't seem concerned. &#128532;


----------



## laila 44

Sarasab2 said:


> Thanks ladies
> I'm not sure why the number keep decreasing so fast weekly. I'm resting a lot.. Very little time on feet.. I don't know what else to do and my obgyn is away, his associate doesn't seem concerned. &#128532;

Sara, how many weeks are you? Are u taking progesterone?


----------



## Sarasab2

24 weeks tomorrow. Started progestrone suppositories last week. Been taking it easy the whole pregnancy. Last two weeks more on bed rest. I'm gonna be more strict now I hope it makes a difference
Is normal at this stage to have very mild cramps just above bikini line?


----------



## chistiana

So happy to hear you re past v day..that's at least some consolation right?? Now stay in the bed and just focus on the prize ok? We re all here rooting for you! 1.9 is still ok ish (I mean I ve read of ladies going a few weeks with less than 1) so hopefully your little munchkin will cook just fine!


----------



## MummyMana

Cervix is shorter, not sure how much by... I wasn't too sure what he meant tbh but he said something about it being open and full of mucus... Did an internal exam after transvaginal ultrasound and said that my cervix is clinically short. I've got to go back next week and decide if I want a cerclage even though he said it was too risky at my last appointment :/ also gotta take my cyclogest 3 times a day now


----------



## chistiana

Mommymana I am so sorry to hear this. You need to ask exactly how short your cervix is to measure the benefits of a cerclage against it's risks. Yes it is risky at this point but it can be done and if your cervix is shortening fast then what's the alternative? Were you on bed rest, I don't remember, sorry..


----------



## MummyMana

I'm not on bed rest, unfortunately it's not an option for me :/ I've got cyclogest pessaries which I now have to take 3 times a day! I was a bit confused with what he was saying tbh but he didn't seem happy about it tbh, he usually tells me what the measurements are but this time he just said "we have a problem" :/ he said it's clinically short and im at risk of preterm labour... I'm scared to get the cerclage though with the risks, as I'll be 22+ weeks when I get it if I do :/ I asked if I'd make it to full term or close with the stitch in and he didn't really say anything... He's normally pretty jolly as consultants go but he seemed really grave today :/ thankyou for replying btw!


----------



## laila 44

Here's my update : after 2 weeks of pretty good rest I had my follow up today to see wtf my cervix is up to. Apparently it's the same. No change. Not better not worse. Still 2.1cm. I thought my dr would let me be a bit lire lenient with modified bedrest but he was very firm about me continuing rest for the next 6 weeks minimum. He said resting really helps and although The cervix didn't shorten he still wants me to continue. Also said a good gestation for baby would be 34 weeks. Anything before then isn't good. So no change. I guess it's a good thing that I don't have any change but for some reason I thought he would tell me I could get off rest. No chance. Boo.


----------



## Sarasab2

Thank you Christiana. My doc said I could go well beyond 30 weeks if the length stays the same but so far every week it has decreased :( with bed rest and progestrone
Mummymana: try resting, it's the only thing you can do right now 
Laila: good news that ur length stayed stable!


----------



## MummyMana

I wish I could rest :( I've as it stands I've just spent the past half hour being attacked by and physically restraining a 3 year old :(


----------



## laila 44

MummyMana said:


> I wish I could rest :( I've as it stands I've just spent the past half hour being attacked by and physically restraining a 3 year old :(

I know Hun, it's so hard. I have 2 kids and it's just hell but I've got a ton of support and help which allows me to rest. Just try to put your feet up whenever you can xx


----------



## MrsAmk

So my baby has dilated bowel at 24 weeks :( talk about added atress


----------



## chistiana

Mommymana I am so sorry to hear this..I had a 16 month old when I went on 5 months of strict bed rest and 2 Los when I went on 5 weeks with my third daughter..I know it's awfully hard and sometimes impossible..do you have any help at home?? All this physical activities can't be good at this point..even with a perfectly fine cervix..please talk to the people around you even if that is for a few hours a day. 

Laila haha in pretty sure we have the same doc now! With dd1 I swore he'd tell me to relax bed rest every single time I saw him but every time he'd tell me to stay in bed no matter what my cervix did! It's good news your cervix stayed the same even if you still have to rest.believe m you ll miss it..mark my words ;)

Sara yikes sorry hun..I hope it at least doesn't change much now and you can make it to safe weeks 

Amk I am sorry but not sure what that means..as if you needed the added stress..so sorry..how's that cervix holding up?


----------



## MummyMana

It's just me and my daughter :/ she goes to her dad's and his mum every other weekend, that's really the only break I get tbh :/ the baby I'm currently expecting's "father" is a nasty abusive excuse of a human and therefore completely non existent, and I don't have any family who are able to help (mum works full time during the week, my dad works nights, my sister is only 14, plus they're about 45 mins away by car and only have one car between them atm and I don't drive).

I'm trying to find ways to keep Imogen occupied through the day without having to do too much physical activity, she's really into crafts atm so that's been a bit of a life saver (but Ive officially decided I hate whoever invented papier mâchè) but its not much use when she's in total meltdown... 

Sorry to be so depressing today, I'm just feeling a little hopeless :(


----------



## laila 44

Chistiana- lol! Yup that's him. He won't budge that dr of mine. I even argued with him and he said he was just happy I didn't deliver yet. So I'm taking it easy as much as I can but boy am I getting antsy! As long as baby stays put I'll be happy though. I will soooooo miss this one day lol

Mamma- I'm sorry you're feeling down Hun :( just keep trying to put those feet up. I know having little ones around isn't easy. I struggle daily and hate asking for help.


----------



## laila 44

MrsAmk said:


> So my baby has dilated bowel at 24 weeks :( talk about added atress

Sorry to hear Hun but don't worry just yet until further testing xx


----------



## chistiana

Laila lol I know the feeling!! I ll bet you your lo will be over due!!! 

Mommymana I m so sorry to hear of the situation hun..also sorry to hear about the "dad" although well done to you for getting him out of your n los life. I wish I could be close to come and help out..if you have to resort to good old tv to get some rest do it girl..I know many frown at tv as a means to keep them busy but you re pg n need the extra rest. When I was on those five weeks of bed rest with my last I lay on the sofa and the kids would bring literally every single toy in the house on the sofa to play. It was messy but it worked out. Could you maybe ask a neighbor with a kid to take them to the swings for a while if the weather is good? Don't know just tossing ideas..so sorry again


----------



## Sarasab2

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. 
Mommymana, I really hope you could get some help and rest more. Have you had cervix measurements done recently? 
Mrsamak, sorry about the not so good news, how's everything now? 
Chistiana, thank you for all the tips and wisdom &#128522;
Laila, I find myself in your situation a month ago. So my cervix is now at 2.2 at 26.5 weeks. I wish I can manage to keep it at that for another month like u did lol My bedrest is somewhere between strict and modified and using progestrone, no stitch


----------



## chistiana

Sarah so good to hear your cervix is still holding up so well and 28 weeks is so close now!!!! 
I know this is completely irrelevant but I have to tell someone and I know that if I told dh he'd just shrag his shoulders to me n miss me off..today is the day we lost our first angel at 11w1d. And 3 years after that on the 28th of match we lost our 3 rd angel..I hate April fools day n feel like I m missing a big part of me today :(


----------



## Sarasab2

Awe I'm so sorry Chistiana. I've had two early losses and it's natural to think of what could have been but I try to focus on what I have now- this baby. I know u miss ur Angels and I hope ur pain lessens with time. Your Angels are in heaven and watching over u and ur family. Hugs


----------



## Sarasab2

Ladies is it normal to have significant watery discharge? I've been having this constraint trickle of watery discharge for a while now but it just seems to get wetter.. Sometimes I feel something squirting out and sometimes I just see really wet patches (sorry tmi) 
Is is amniotic fluid or just progestrone or something else?


----------



## FTM16

Hello everyone,

Looking for some reassurance/advice, so I just thought I'd join in by introducing myself. I'm a first time single mom 20w1d pg with a baby boy. Last monday I went in for my anatomy scan and while baby looked great, it was found that my cervix was measured 2.5cm with funneling down to 1.5cm. I met with a high risk perinatalologist straight after the scan who discussed the risks and benefits of a cerclage with me, ordered me to start on progesterone shots, and recommended that I follow up with a larger university hospital to see a perinatalologist there to get a second opinion on whether to do the stitch. She sent me to the waiting room to wait for my shot while she contacted my regular OB. The plan was for me to go home after the shot. Luckily my OB instead admitted me to L&D for monitoring. As a bit of background I have had issues with uterine fibroids, and had surgery to remove 3 large fibroids 4 years ago. Since becoming pg I have grown at least one more, and at 17 weeks I developed severe pain and contractions which my OB attributed to the fibroid outgrowing it's blood supply causing it to degenerate. At that time I was told my cervix was still closed and long. I suspect the 3 days of intense contractions may have weakened it however, and now that baby is larger it has become incompetent. So she felt it best to monitor me overnight for contractions and then maybe discharge me to see the other perinatalologist in the morning. The next day she came in to check in on me, and said she had been thinking of me all night and thought we should just proceed with the cerclage. I agreed and I was prepped for the surgery that day. Thank God she did because by the time I got on the table my cervix has completely funneled and my membranes were bulging! That was in less than 24 hours and on bedrest just with breaks to go to the BR. Amazingly my OB was able to pull my cervix down and still place the stitch. So now I am in the hospital still on bedrest praying and hoping my baby can stay in as long as possible. I'm just so scared since I am a whole month away from viability. I've since had an abd scan which shows the cerclage is holding and my CL is up to 1.5cm. With this good news I have been allowed to have BR price privileges to get up to pee (no shower in a week ugh lol). I am tentatively going to be sent home in 2 days, a week after my cerclage was placed, but my OB is thinking about keeping me in until I at least reach 28 weeks since the stitch was placed on essentially an open cervix and she is worried it might not hold well. I'm basically losing my mind with worry, although I have luckily had no pain, bleeding or discharge since the cerclage was put in. Not to mention the stress of suddenly finding out that I can't work anymore and I have basically no savings and no means of earning income besides going to work. Ughh. Just looking for some encouragement and a place to chronicle this crazy new journey. Thanks for reading this long novel and thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## chistiana

Sara I remember driving myself crazy with these wet patches!! I always got them in the morning but sometimes during the day too and as you wrote sometimes it felt like little gushes..I think every time I saw my doc (which was every 2 weeks) I expected him to say I had no amniotic fluid..my amniotic fluid was always excellent! Very embarrassing to say but it's probably wee or just the extra discharge! I am pretty sure that you can buy special panty liners that change color if it is amniotic fluid! Or you can go in and get it checked! I m sure it's nothing but if you re too worried and you re driving yourself crazy just have it checked!! 

FTM ow my what a story! I m so so happy your doc caught it! I can't even think what would have happened if you had just been discharged! Anyway..if I were you, given that even if you go home you won't be able to go back to work, I d just stay in the hospital until 28weeks. Do you have to pay for the hospital stay?? Thing is if you go home, you say you re a single mom so who will take care of you? Do you maybe have your parents close to come help if you decide to go home? 
I m so sorry you find yourself in this very difficult situation, I wish I could give you a better advice but this is what I d do if I didn't have other kids to look after. Or maybe at leat until 24 weeks which is viability??


----------



## FTM16

chistiana said:


> Sara I remember driving myself crazy with these wet patches!! I always got them in the morning but sometimes during the day too and as you wrote sometimes it felt like little gushes..I think every time I saw my doc (which was every 2 weeks) I expected him to say I had no amniotic fluid..my amniotic fluid was always excellent! Very embarrassing to say but it's probably wee or just the extra discharge! I am pretty sure that you can buy special panty liners that change color if it is amniotic fluid! Or you can go in and get it checked! I m sure it's nothing but if you re too worried and you re driving yourself crazy just have it checked!!
> 
> FTM ow my what a story! I m so so happy your doc caught it! I can't even think what would have happened if you had just been discharged! Anyway..if I were you, given that even if you go home you won't be able to go back to work, I d just stay in the hospital until 28weeks. Do you have to pay for the hospital stay?? Thing is if you go home, you say you re a single mom so who will take care of you? Do you maybe have your parents close to come help if you decide to go home?
> I m so sorry you find yourself in this very difficult situation, I wish I could give you a better advice but this is what I d do if I didn't have other kids to look after. Or maybe at leat until 24 weeks which is viability??

Hi Chistinia, thanks for the quick response! I'm not sure what to do exactly, since I'm not sure what the costs will add up to be for such a lengthy hospital stay. My mom and sisters live very close by and have been super supportive. They all work during the day of course. But at the end of the day whatever it takes to deliver my baby safely at a healthy gestational age is what I'll do, and sort out the bills later. So for now I'm taking it day by day and sitting on pins and needles until I can make it to viability.


----------



## laila 44

Just wanted to update everyone. Bedrest has helped! My cervix is now measuring 3.2?! Weird but good. Stayed totally stable for 6 weeks. I'm almost 32 weeks... Here's hoping I make it to my csection. 

FTM16 - so glad your dr acted quickly! Sorry you are going through this... I don't have any experience with IC that early in pregnancy as mine only started at 26 weeks but I'm sure many ladies here can offer better advice. Sending you good vibes! Hope u stay stable and get to go home soon xx


----------



## laila 44

Sarasab2 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing well.
> Mommymana, I really hope you could get some help and rest more. Have you had cervix measurements done recently?
> Mrsamak, sorry about the not so good news, how's everything now?
> Chistiana, thank you for all the tips and wisdom &#128522;
> Laila, I find myself in your situation a month ago. So my cervix is now at 2.2 at 26.5 weeks. I wish I can manage to keep it at that for another month like u did lol My bedrest is somewhere between strict and modified and using progestrone, no stitch

I was exactly the same. Bedrest was strict yet modified for first 2 weeks... I was also loosing bloody mucusy discharge that I later found out was my plug! I was terrified. Honestly I'm not as strict with my bedrest now as things have been stable and cervix looks like it even grew! But I still try to take it easy as much as possible. Main thing is I don't walk for long... I been on modified rest since 26 weeks I'm now almost 32. I'm sure you will be fine just take it easy! And the progesterone was a life saver! It stopped the contractions and tan coloured discharge.


----------



## FTM16

Hi Laila, so glad to hear your good news. I'm sure that's a huge weight off of your shoulders :thumbup: it's also very encouraging to hear a positive result from maintaining bed rest. All the best of luck with the remainder of your pregnancy!!


----------



## laila 44

Thanks girl. It's definately not easy! Hospital bedrest must be tough but your dr is taking such great care I think that's incredible. Things will go fine, I'm sure.... Now you just need to get through the next 6 weeks and you will feel much more confident! Hang in there! Xx


----------



## MummyMana

Hey guys thought I'd give a quick update! I'm 24 weeks today! :D my cervix is measuring 2.6 which is really good as it means it hasn't changed ^^ I had my first steroid shot today and gotta go back for another one tomorrow - stingy! 

My last appointment was a complete shambles as my consultant was away and no one seemed to know what they were doing :/ he's back now though and I haven't got to see him again until 27 weeks. 

I've had a few run ins with a really creepy nurse though :/


----------



## MrsAmk

Anyone feel lots of pressure when they are up? I'm 27w today and now have so much pressure it feels like she could fall out if I walk down the hallway :(


----------



## Sarasab2

FTM: sorry you are going through so much, I hope ur cervix behaves and stays put for a few weeks. I would definitely stay at the hospital and if not possible then strict rest at home. 
Chistiana, I did end up at the L$D and it wasn't amniotic fluid thank god. There's jusy so so much water coming out it's annoying and stressful.
mrs.amk where do U feel the pressure? Inside where cervix is? I felt some pressure last night in my lower bump and I think it was gas 
MM and Laila that's awesome than the lengths increased!!! I don't expect mine to go over 3cm but all I'll be happy with it not shrinking!! 2.2 is not great at 27 weeks but I'll be so relieved if it stays like that for 3 more weeks!!
MM why did u get the steroid shots so early? 2.6 is still pretty good! Mine was 1.9 at 24 weeks.


----------



## chistiana

Amk I remember having to hold my bump and feeling she was going to fall out..I think it's pretty normal but do rest more when it feels that way. 

Mommymana that's great news girl, so so happy for you! Don't get too excited and overdo it ok? (That's what I did and my doc kept telling me off with my previous to maya pg!)

Laila yaaayyy! All good news today! You re in the he run!!

Sara phewww! Good to hear you went in and it was nothing. I can't reassure by saying it will soon stop cause for me it didn't but it's good knowing it's nothing up worry about!!

FTM happy to hear your family is around and supportive. And I like your attitude! Stay there until w24 and then re evaluate! We re here to chat when you re bored :)


----------



## laila 44

MrsAmk said:


> Anyone feel lots of pressure when they are up? I'm 27w today and now have so much pressure it feels like she could fall out if I walk down the hallway :(

Me me me!!! When I go down the stairs I swear I'm worried that baby will break my water. I can feel her pushing on my cervix !


----------



## FTM16

Mumymana, congrats on making it to viability! :happydance: 
Sara, glad the fluid scare didn't turn out to be a leak. What a relief.
Thanks to all, esp Chistinia and Laila, for the words of encouragement!

I'm really hoping that I start to get some good news soon. Yesterday I had a low grade fever and blood work shows that my white blood cell count has spiked up :nope: The high risk OB freaked me out at first saying that I may have an infection in my membranes in which case baby has no chance and the stitch may have done more harm than good :cry: She later came in and said the temp and white count could just as likely be due to the fibroid degenerating or just stress and mild dehydration (although I am drinking loads of water). At any rate all they can offer is a watch and wait approach, since if it is infection apparently antibiotics would not be able to treat infected membranes and "the only treatment is delivery." Sorry to burden you all with such bleak news, but please do keep me in your thoughts and prayers. I'm a wreck


----------



## chistiana

Ooww FTM I m so sorry hun..you ve got such a thing to worry about and now the added stress...what I can say, although I m not sure if it's the same, is that with my first cerclage every single time I had a test done (every month) I was found to have a uti and was treated with antibiotics 5 times before my doctor just quit a lit bit before I had her. Sometimes with the cerclage being a foreign object your body doesn't recognize it and tried to fight it hence the raised whites. My doc was never too worried about it. Obviously this might be different but again it could just be that. 
Thinking and praying for some good news for you soon :)


----------



## Sarasab2

FTM I really hope and pray everything turns out ok for you and the baby. I hope its not an infection of membranes.
On that note, I'm worried about the same thing. I've been leaking so much water constantly and throughout the day for weeks now. I did get a swab done to check if it's amniotic fluid and it came back negative. 
However, I can't stop worrying. Is it possible the rest didn't pick up the amniotic fluid? Is it possible I have a ruptured membrane and I'm slowly leaking? Would that cause infection? I'm so nervous :(


----------



## chistiana

Sara I don't think the test would have missed it. When is your next scan? Maybe you can ask your doc to check the level of your amniotic fluid?


----------



## Sarasab2

I think I'll have one booked next week or week after. I've had scans very often the last few weeks due to cervix and no one ever mentioned low fluids. 
I'm thinking start using the Crinone from back passage and see if the watery discharge reduces. Would that be effective still for cervix? Would the change all of sudden affect anything :s


----------



## laila 44

Oh no FTM I really hope that isn't the case. Sending you prayers xx


----------



## chistiana

Sara I think vaginally it's supposed to be the quickest route but I m pretty sure the other route is ok and effective too!!


----------



## Sarasab2

I chickened out lol didn't want to risk the cervix length so I'm sticking to vaginal route. The water keeps coming out and while lying down I actually feel it making its way out.. I read if there's a leak it's still possible to stay pregnant a few weeks..


----------



## chistiana

Sara go again! Don't be shy, it doesn't matter if they get annoyed, that's their job and this is your baby! And yes, unless there s a big whole or a total rupture your water can replenish. I doubt it's anything but make sure to drink enough anyway and to watch out for any high temps!


----------



## summer2011

Sarasab2 said:


> I chickened out lol didn't want to risk the cervix length so I'm sticking to vaginal route. The water keeps coming out and while lying down I actually feel it making its way out.. I read if there's a leak it's still possible to stay pregnant a few weeks..

Sara, if you feel it is an AF leak you need to be checked out ASAP. My waters broke at 31 weeks with my first and I spent 3 weeks on hospital bedrest leaking the entire time. Baby still had plenty of fluid but I had to be monitored closely, had IV antibiotics, regular biophysicals and NSTs for babe and induction at 34 weeks due to risk of infection. Most ladies only have up to 72 hrs after rupture before labour starts, I was lucky to hold on for 3 weeks.

Also, no vag progesterone if you feel you're leaking AF. Could lead to infection.


----------



## Sarasab2

I am so happy that you were able to keep the baby in three more weeks and everything turned out fine. I went to labor and delivery a week ago, they did a test with q tip and amnisure and it was negative. The doc wasn't concerned and said it must be urine leak. I do remember having slight leaks for many weeks and never got bothered by it but it's just increasing lately which brings the AF concern. I've had many scans due to short cervix and fluids were always fine. IM hoping to get a scan soon and once again see good fluids level. Although, that won't explain why I'm constantly leaking :s


----------



## laila 44

How's everyone doing? Can't believe how time is flying... Almost 34 weeks here. Went to my scan today, cervix now measuring 3cm and so far so good. Hanging in there! Hoping for a full term baby :)


----------



## chistiana

Ow wow Laila 3cm at 34 weeks??i bet you ll be wishing your baby out at 40+!!!
My doc always told me I wouldn't make it past 36w and I literally tried everything to get labour started and my cervix to dilate at 39+1/3! 
Are you on bed rest now?? How are you feeling? Are you having a vb or section?


----------



## Sarasab2

That's awesome Laila!!! Have you been on modified rest for the last few weeks? 
I had a scan today as well and tech said fluid looks fine (thank God) and since my cervix is dynamic and has multiple measurements she only remembers one lol it was 2.3- not sure If that was longest or shortest, but still happy with anything above 2cm. I'm 29 weeks.
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## laila 44

Sarasab2 said:


> That's awesome Laila!!! Have you been on modified rest for the last few weeks?
> I had a scan today as well and tech said fluid looks fine (thank God) and since my cervix is dynamic and has multiple measurements she only remembers one lol it was 2.3- not sure If that was longest or shortest, but still happy with anything above 2cm. I'm 29 weeks.
> How's everyone else doing?

Nice!! That sounds like things are stable for you which is awesome! 

I'm ok, I haven't really been great with the bedrest these past few weeks I've just been restricting activities so I don't do too much. It's working thank goodness! But I did do 4 weeks of pretty strict bedrest :)


----------



## laila 44

chistiana said:


> Ow wow Laila 3cm at 34 weeks??i bet you ll be wishing your baby out at 40+!!!
> My doc always told me I wouldn't make it past 36w and I literally tried everything to get labour started and my cervix to dilate at 39+1/3!
> Are you on bed rest now?? How are you feeling? Are you having a vb or section?

Thanks girl! Your support on this forum has been really golden to me! :hugs:

I'm feeling good, just very heavy! Can't wait to be done ;) glad that the cervix hasn't changed, I really think the progesterone helped a lot. 

Regarding delivery, I have a csection scheduled May 25th so the only way I would have a vbac is if I get to the hospital already in labor and significantly dialated. Otherwise I'm just going to go with my scheduled section seeing as it is my third so the risks are higher for vbac. We'll see what happens :)


----------



## MrsAmk

laila 44 said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Ow wow Laila 3cm at 34 weeks??i bet you ll be wishing your baby out at 40+!!!
> My doc always told me I wouldn't make it past 36w and I literally tried everything to get labour started and my cervix to dilate at 39+1/3!
> Are you on bed rest now?? How are you feeling? Are you having a vb or section?
> 
> Thanks girl! Your support on this forum has been really golden to me! :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling good, just very heavy! Can't wait to be done ;) glad that the cervix hasn't changed, I really think the progesterone helped a lot.
> 
> Regarding delivery, I have a csection scheduled May 25th so the only way I would have a vbac is if I get to the hospital already in labor and significantly dialated. Otherwise I'm just going to go with my scheduled section seeing as it is my third so the risks are higher for vbac. We'll see what happens :)Click to expand...

We're you in vaginal progesterone or the shots? I'm getting the weekly shots but still have contractions anytime I'm in my feet.....which is a lot unfortunately with a two year old.


----------



## Sarasab2

Ya thank God, stable is amazing compared to shortening! 
You are almost there Laila, so happy for you. 
I, also, think the progesterone is what saved me! I'm using crinone vaginally!


----------



## chistiana

Sara so happy to hear everything is stable on your side too and you re only peeing yourself ;) lol 

Laila at 34 weeks I m sure you don't have much to fear, just don't overdo it!! And thanks, I hope I help somehow :) as for this lo being your 3rd..I promise it's the most fun!! 

Amk, how are you holding up hun??


----------



## laila 44

MrsAmk said:


> laila 44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Ow wow Laila 3cm at 34 weeks??i bet you ll be wishing your baby out at 40+!!!
> My doc always told me I wouldn't make it past 36w and I literally tried everything to get labour started and my cervix to dilate at 39+1/3!
> Are you on bed rest now?? How are you feeling? Are you having a vb or section?
> 
> Thanks girl! Your support on this forum has been really golden to me! :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling good, just very heavy! Can't wait to be done ;) glad that the cervix hasn't changed, I really think the progesterone helped a lot.
> 
> Regarding delivery, I have a csection scheduled May 25th so the only way I would have a vbac is if I get to the hospital already in labor and significantly dialated. Otherwise I'm just going to go with my scheduled section seeing as it is my third so the risks are higher for vbac. We'll see what happens :)Click to expand...
> 
> We're you in vaginal progesterone or the shots? I'm getting the weekly shots but still have contractions anytime I'm in my feet.....which is a lot unfortunately with a two year old.Click to expand...


I'm on 2 tablets of prometrium vaginal suppositories at night. My OB felt that progesterone administered locally (ie vaginally) works better than the shot that travels the blood stream. For me I really think it's what's keeping baby in. I didn't take it in my last pregnancy and I had non stop contractions from 32-37.5 weeks until my water broke. I was In and out of hospital it was hell. For me it's been my saving grace xx


----------



## MummyMana

Well I've got my last cervical scan today! The last one showed only a millimetre change (which is nothing! :D ) so I'm really feeling positive about this one :D plus I'm 27 weeks today so officially third tri ^^ woo!


----------



## MummyMana

Gone from 2.6 to 1.9cm :/ not sure how to feel tbh. I know it could be worse, but I was hoping it'd still be around the 2.5 mark :(


----------



## Sarasab2

1.9 is not that bad. I remember mine was 1.9 around 23/24 weeks. However, with progestrone and rest it increased to 2.3 and has been stable for a few weeks. 
Chistiana: I think that's pretty embarrassing, but I probably don't know how to empty my bladder completely. Although, some of the fluid is most likely from progestrone and normal pregnancy symptom... 
Laila: you must be so relieved, I'm sure you have nothing to worry about now- cervix wise at least.


----------



## laila 44

MummyMana said:


> Gone from 2.6 to 1.9cm :/ not sure how to feel tbh. I know it could be worse, but I was hoping it'd still be around the 2.5 mark :(

Don't worry! My cervix was 2.1cm as of 26 weeks. It shortened from 3.8cm to 2.1cm in one week. I'm now almost 35 weeks and it's still the same, no change. Sometimes it seems even longer, like 3cm depending on how they measure it. I wouldn't worry, just be sure to rest xx


----------



## MummyMana

In total it's gone down from over 4cm :/ I'm on progesterone 3x a day and after I started that it seemed to stay the same for a couple weeks but now it's going down again... This is the last time I get it measured too so I won't even know if it changes any more


----------



## chistiana

Mummymana I agree with the other ladies, 1.9 at this point is pretty ok, not the best but not bad either! Plus being at almost 28 weeks now your risks for early labor due to ic are minimized (that's why you won't have it checked again). Keep doing what your doing, take it as easy as you can and I m pretty sure you ll be fine cervix wise!

Sara don't feel embarrassed, we ve aaaaaaaallll been there and more than once, it's the gorgeous ups of pg! And most likely it is all normal pg discharge anyway :)


----------



## laila 44

chistiana said:


> Mummymana I agree with the other ladies, 1.9 at this point is pretty ok, not the best but not bad either! Plus being at almost 28 weeks now your risks for early labor due to ic are minimized (that's why you won't have it checked again). Keep doing what your doing, take it as easy as you can and I m pretty sure you ll be fine cervix wise!
> 
> Sara don't feel embarrassed, we ve aaaaaaaallll been there and more than once, it's the gorgeous ups of pg! And most likely it is all normal pg discharge anyway :)

Question for you :) when I ended up in LD over the weekend due to contractions they didn't measure cervix but said I'm 50% effaced. Is that a lot for almost 35 weeks? What do you think?


----------



## MrsAmk

Laila, I wouldn't be worried! You are at a great gestation and could easily carry to fullterm. Many women walk around even dilated for weeks! 

I'm 30 weeks now and have an ultrasound Thursday morning to see if my baby girls bowel is dilated any further. If it is, she'll need surgery at birth. If not, everything should be normal and fine! Praying so much for the latter. 

Still having lots of BH and pressure but so far the progesterone shots are working to keep my cx closed.


----------



## chistiana

Laila no I think that's perfectly fine, I d even say good! You should be good to carry another 2 weeks at least with a closed n good size cervix so that takes you to full term :)

Amk praying it's completely gone and everything is progressing well! You ve done amazingly so far and 30 weeks is an awesome milestone!


----------



## laila 44

Thanks girls. That's what I though. Was just a bit shocked when dr said I was 50% effaced...

Mrsamik- I'll be praying for a super positive update on your next ultrasound. I'm sure all will go much better than expected :) xx

Christiana- I think it should take me another 2 weeks at least! I just keep getting pressure and BH so I'm really not sure ...ahhhh this is hard stuff! Always worried.


----------



## chistiana

Laila I know it's almost impossible not to worry but all the pressure and bh are very very normal at this point. Unless labor starts your baby is staying in there :) I remember with Natalia i had terrible pain a good couple of weeks before she came, I couldn't breath when they came on but she still hang around 2 weeks before it developed into full blown contractions!


----------



## laila 44

Hope you are right! They can be quite painful sometimes that's for sure! I'm just so fed up now :( glad baby is still in there but my body is getting very tired...


----------



## chistiana

Aaahhh I remember that feeling but believe me you ll miss your big old belly after a while so enjoy it while you can! I look at bellies and I tear up!


----------



## laila 44

chistiana said:


> Aaahhh I remember that feeling but believe me you ll miss your big old belly after a while so enjoy it while you can! I look at bellies and I tear up!

Oy! It's Hard to say I'll miss it but I'm sure I will further down the line ;)

One more question for you. I'm still on progesterone at night, 2 capsules. My OB said I could stop at 33 weeks but I continued. Today I'm 35 weeks and quite fed up of them tbh. They irritate me and are so freakin messy! Do u think that if I stop I'll go into labor? I'd like to wait till baby is 38 weeks at least... What should I do?


----------



## chistiana

Laila i was told to stop the progesterone at week 32 with maya..I felt a bit uncomfortable about it so instead I weaned off it and I eventually stopped completely by week 34. As you know I didn't go in labor until week 39 so obviously it was ok! Now with Natalia I was told to stop at week 34 and did so and went into labor on week 35. BUT on the day it happened a lot was going on (I got off bed rest as it was my sons 2nd bday and I forgot to take the anti contraction meds) so progesterone probably had nothing to do with it. 
If you feel uncomfortable maybe start weaning slowly, at 37 weeks you re full term.. I think they tell us to stop to get the uterus prepared..I keep forgeting, it is a vb or a section??


----------



## laila 44

Oh wow that's interesting! I'm dying to get off them though. So so messy and annoying. Been on them since 26 weeks... I have csection scheduled May 25th. Tell me, how was it having a baby at 35 weeks? Did she need any support in NICU etc?


----------



## chistiana

It was stressful mainly because it really wasn't expected and the section caught me by surprise too. Now the baby only stayed in the nicu for 3 days because of low birth weight but didn't have any other problems whatsoever. She breathed on her own straight away and nursed just fine straight away..they wanted to keep her in to increase her weight but since she was exclusively breastfed I insisted she d be better off being with me 24/7 so I signed and they released her. But I m sure you have nothing to worry!!!!


----------



## chistiana

She was actually born at 35+2..exactly your gestation today!


----------



## laila 44

Oh wow!!! That's amazing! I hear 35 weekers are pretty ok ... I was wondering incase baby were to arrive earlier than expected :)

Tomorrow I have an OB appointment so I'm really interested in what he has to say about stopping the progesterone. I wonder if it will put me into labor?


----------



## Sarasab2

I'm getting BH so often these days. 31 weeks and scared of going into labor with so many BH or losing more cervix length from the contractions. Is that possible? :s 
Ps my cervix was 1.9 and not 2.3 last scan, technician gave me the incorrect measurement :( and I have GD. So much to deal with 

Mrsamk hoping for good news at your next scan.


----------



## chistiana

Laila I doubt it will do anything, seriously, just don't go cold turkey!

Sara hb cannot send you into labor friend, don't worry! And they don't influence the cervix either! With Natalia I had hb from 20 weeks and my doc was never worried! 2.3 with 1.9 is very close hun so try not to overthink it! And even if it is 1.9 it's still okish for 31 weeks!


----------



## Sarasab2

You are awesome chistiana!! Thank you. 
I was so worried about the bhs and the frequency! I've been getting them like ten times a day roughly. Also, past couple days baby had the hiccups like 4 times a day (is that normal?)


----------



## laila 44

So I went to my OB today and he advised that I just stop the progesterone which I'm planning on doing tonight. Any advice on how? Should I wear off?

Glad to hear all you other girls are going well. 

Sara- don't worry too much about BH I used to get them a lot too and still do if I'm not well hydrated. Try drinking 2L of water per day and I can almost guarantee u won't get any. If they don't stop then call your dr


----------



## MrsAmk

Ultrasound showed her bowel was dilated a lot more. Please pray she just has a massive poop when she's born! My goal now is to keep her cooking as long as possible. If she does need surgery, she needs to be food and strong for it. :( I'm 31 weeks now


----------



## chistiana

Amk I m so sorry you didn't get better news...I m really not so well informed as to what it means but hope it's just a massive poop as you say. Will they keep monitoring her? Is there any chance they will want her out sooner?? Praying for your lo.

Laila how much are you taking? I weanned slowly not because my doc said so but because I felt better that way. I basically cut one a day spread throuout!

Sara I agree with Laila girlie just drink a lot of water. As fir the hiccups they say it's very common..maybe your lo is on a growth spurt!!!


----------



## laila 44

Amk- praying your Bb will be just fine ! Keep her cooking xx

Christiana- I'm taking 2 tablets at bedtime vaginally and just decided to stop altogether yesterday. I'm quite fed up. The were very gross ! Made such a huge mess and kept leaking the entire next day. Glad that's over! 36 weeks this Friday so after the weekend baby can arrive whenever she's ready and I'm good with that :) :) can't believe I made it. My dr walked in with a huge smile yesterday and gave me a big hug saying " we made it!" Lol. He really though I was gonna deliver at 30 weeks... Thank goodness. Those 2 months on rest were not fun at all.


----------



## Sarasab2

Amk I'm sorry you didn't get good news. I don't know much about the dilated bowel but I for pray you and you lo
Laila I can't wait till I'm almost 36 weeks, so happy for you

As for drinking water, I do drink a lot but still get annoying BHs. Glad the hiccups are normal. At first it was cute now it's too often and worrisome :(


----------



## chistiana

Laila I ll bet you your lo will stay put until well after 39 weeks! I had to do everything in my power to get maya out when my doc put a bet I d have her before 36 weeks!

Sara seriously don't worry..you re in the home run, try to enjoy it as much as possible, I miss being pg sooooo much!


----------



## laila 44

chistiana said:


> Laila I ll bet you your lo will stay put until well after 39 weeks! I had to do everything in my power to get maya out when my doc put a bet I d have her before 36 weeks!
> 
> Sara seriously don't worry..you re in the home run, try to enjoy it as much as possible, I miss being pg sooooo much!


I'm sure you are right! Little bugger had me so so worried with my cervix shortening and all! Now I'm so happy to be 36 weeks wtv happens happens :)

Any more babies for you Christiana? I know I'm done after this xx


----------



## laila 44

Sara - I wouldn't worry if the BH haven't done anything yet they won't... Probably just irritable uterus. I had that too and a warm bath and a sip of wine always did the trick for me ;) as per Drs orders


----------



## chistiana

Laila I used to think #3 would be my last one but even though I still feel she s a baby and want alone time with her I m setting to get that "I want another one" feeling from time to time! I m not sure I can convince hubby though!


----------



## Sarasab2

These braxton hicks are depressing me.. Had them non stop for ten hours and towards the end every ten mins :( kept drinking water and everything... 
Finally I fell asleep and now feel a bit better but I don't know why they won't stop after I did everything.. Scared me!!! I know it's gonna happen again and I don't wanna go into labor &#128532;


----------



## MrsAmk

I'm right with you Sara!! I went to L&d yesterday and non stop BH and pressure very low. I had a + ffn swab :( :( 

I had a steroid shot and go back today for the second dose for her lungs. She is very low in my pelvis. My cervix is shortened to 2cm or so and soft. I'm so bummed. Seriously, I want to carry her as long as possible if she needs surgery!! Well I do not matter, but that adds to the stress big time. They won't give me meds for the ctx because I haven't been dilating yet.....pissed me off because the BH aren't letting up.


----------



## Sarasab2

Oh I totally understand your frustration. I have read many places that a positive ffn doesn't mean anything, only negative ffn is accurate. 
Your cervix length is good for now! Mine was 1.9 Two and half weeks ago, probably shorter now. 
It's good u got the steroids, I've been contemplating getting them as well but for that I'd have to go to L&D which I don't want to go yet :s
I really hope your baby doesn't need surgery.. Also, hope you carry few more weeks. Are you resting a lot?
I remember asking my doc if they would stop labor and he said only for couple days to administer steroids but they don't give tocolytes for longer. He said there's a reason baby wants to come early, it's not safe in there anymore, or something like that.. 
So if i get real contractions then there's no stopping it :(


----------



## Sarasab2

How many bhs do you get an hour/day? And when did they start?


----------



## laila 44

Mrsamk and Sara- don't know if I already asked you this but are you on progesterone? When my cervix shortened at 26 weeks to 2cm I was put on progesterone suppositories ( prometrium) at night and it made such a difference. My cervix didn't budge anymore after that and is still the same now at 36 weeks. However I'm dialated to 1cm but that's ok now. I also get tons and tons of BH and even ended up in LD bc they were 3 mins apart consistent. They thought I was in labor. It's often caused by an irritable uterus. Rest and lots and lots of water. BH don't always turn into labor etc. 

Sara. I hope you can keep baby in much longer however just know a fft is often inaccurate so I wouldn't worry too much. You got the steroids and all should be ok. Just stay off your feet!!!!


----------



## Sarasab2

I've been on progestrone since 22 weeks and im sure that's what saved my cervix!!! It did decrease in length but not a lot.. I'm resting and staying hydrated. Bhs started to get frequent just the last week. I would say one every hour at least and way more some hours of the day. I just can't predict how long till the bhs turn into real contractions and affect cervix or dilate... When did your bhs become regular Laila? At what point did you get concerned? 
Also, I didn't get steroids yet lol


----------



## chistiana

Sara are you resting at all? I know you said you did a lot but are you still making sure you get plenty of rest? And did you get the extra magnesium??

Amk not sure what this test is but hope it's not accurate and you keep your baby cooking! 

Girls what I can say for sure is that with my last pg I had so many false alarm labor starts I think my doc got tired of me! I would go into L&D at least once a month sure I was in labor but she didn't arrive until 6 days before her due date. Hope it's all the same for you ladies!


----------



## Sarasab2

Yes I'm resting a lot, except i slowly started getting some stuff ready since I got scared of preterm labor and I don't have anything ready 
Do I need prescription for magnesium?


----------



## laila 44

Sarasab2 said:


> I've been on progestrone since 22 weeks and im sure that's what saved my cervix!!! It did decrease in length but not a lot.. I'm resting and staying hydrated. Bhs started to get frequent just the last week. I would say one every hour at least and way more some hours of the day. I just can't predict how long till the bhs turn into real contractions and affect cervix or dilate... When did your bhs become regular Laila? At what point did you get concerned?
> Also, I didn't get steroids yet lol

For me my BH really kick up if I haven't had enough to drink if I'm not well hydrated. They can literally be regular non stop contractions that the toco machine at the hospital picks up as well. I've always had them since about 28 weeks or so. They don't scare me anymore as I know they don't progress into anything nor do they change cervix ( for me). They are really mostly a nuisance... Rest and drink that's the key!


----------



## Sarasab2

Thank you Laila!! I feel more relaxed, still worried though lol


----------



## laila 44

Sarasab2 said:


> Thank you Laila!! I feel more relaxed, still worried though lol

Don't stress! If they were going to amount to something they definately would have already. I find coffee makes mine worse. when they start just get on your left side and drink 1.5L of water :hugs: hang in there. My cervix shortened from 3.8 to 2cm in one week at 26 weeks! I was put on immediate bedrest and did over 9 weeks of rest and here I am at 36 weeks. Cervix never shortened more after that episode. I was told I'd probably go early, l was counting the days go at least 32 weeks and here I am! So, things often work themselves out just put yourself on rest xx


----------



## MrsAmk

Sarasab2 said:


> How many bhs do you get an hour/day? And when did they start?

I don't even count anymore.... If I'm up and on my feet at all they are continuous!


----------



## MrsAmk

I get weekly progesterone shots, but wonder if Prometrium would help too? I have some...


----------



## MrsAmk

Oh and I try to rest but with a 2 yr old....strict bedrest is not possible


----------



## chistiana

Sara here in Greece you can buy magnesium over the counter and my doc swore by it!


----------



## Sarasab2

I bought it over the counter yesterday..100mg
Your doctor suggested to buy it? I was kind of nervous since I wasn't sure if it's completely safe but I bought it 
Amk: maybe you should try magnesium as well.. Hope the contractions ease up 
Thank you for the reassurance Laila.. Not much longer for you, almost there :)


----------



## MrsAmk

I do magnesium baths and spray daily


----------



## chistiana

Sara yes, straight from the beginning he put me on a high dosage and every time I d get cx he d up it! It's harmless for your baby but stops cramps. Bananas are pretty rich in magnesium too!


----------



## Sarasab2

I took the magenesium the last couple days and I think it might be helping already.. Less BHs, will see how it goes. Thanks for letting me know about it..
Laila!!!!! Congrats on making it full term!!!!! 37 is my goal! A month to go, seems so far away


----------



## MrsAmk

Anyone elses baby head down super low??


----------



## Sarasab2

Mine has been head down for weeks and weeks now and I'm barely feeling movements above belly button because she sits so low.. I never felt any kicks up high or in the ribs :(


----------



## MrsAmk

Sarasab2 said:


> Mine has been head down for weeks and weeks now and I'm barely feeling movements above belly button because she sits so low.. I never felt any kicks up high or in the ribs :(

Same here! If I feel right at my pubic bone, I can feel that her head is partially under it :(


----------



## MrsAmk

Sara how many weeks and days are you? I think we are close....IM 32+6 today


----------



## Sarasab2

Exact same as u


----------



## chistiana

Sarah so glad the magnesium helped! Hope the bh have eased further!

Amk have you asked your doc whether your baby's positioning down there is ok? I would assume that as long as it's not causing your cervix to shorten more it's ok but obviously don't know!
And how cool you both have the same dd!!


----------



## MrsAmk

chistiana said:


> Sarah so glad the magnesium helped! Hope the bh have eased further!
> 
> Amk have you asked your doc whether your baby's positioning down there is ok? I would assume that as long as it's not causing your cervix to shorten more it's ok but obviously don't know!
> And how cool you both have the same dd!!

I plan to ask tomorrow. Not that there's anything they can do....


----------



## MrsAmk

Sarasab2 said:


> Exact same as u

Cool!!


----------



## MummyMana

Quick question - is it really possible that my cervix could get longer?


----------



## MissBoss

Hello beautiful ladies. My name is Kim. I recently found this forum while on bed rest googling IC and Cerclage info and i really need support during this hard time.

To make a long story short here is my story.

Hubby and I have 4 kids together, 2 are mine from a previous relationship ages 18 (boy full term no complications) and 14 (girl over due got induced) . He has 1 from a previous relationship age 10 (girl) and we have one together age 6 (girl C section because she was breach). Ever since the youngest was 2 we started TTC. I got pregnant in March 2012 everything was going fine until July 2012 when i felt little gushes here and there. i went to ER and they told me my baby had no fluid however her heart was still beating. They told me that i would have to deliver or i could get an infection and jeopardize never having anymore children. I decided to deliver my angel baby at 18 weeks gestation July 5 2012. We named her Lauren RIP mama. 

I got pregnant again in November 2012 everything was going well i was scheduled for a preventative cerclage at 14 weeks however i never made it to that appointment since the babys heart stopped around 13 weeks. I had to have a D&C instead of a cerclage Feb 11 2013. I took a break from TTC then tried again and got pregnant in October 2014 and started to bleed November 27 2014 at 8 weeks. we took a year off and finally decided to do a IUI cycle feb 4 2016 to wash out any bad sperm possibly and i got a BFP after the first IUI which bring me to where i am today. Everything was going well i talked to my OB about maybe not doing a preventative cerclage this time since we had no proof other then water breaking (which could have been an infection) to be honest i was just scared to put my body through anymore if it wasn't needed (BIG MISTAKE) she agreed and said she would give me bi weekly ultrasounds to check fluid and cervical length. Everything as fine my cervical length was measuring at 4cm consistently until last friday when i went in for a scan at 16 week 1 day. The tech said my cervix went from 4 cm 2 weeks prior to 0.7cm and rushed me to labor and deliver. I was given a rescue cerclage. After the cerclage i was told i was 1 cm dilated as well which scared me. Now it is 4 days since the cerclage and i am scared to lose my baby. I can't go through another loss i just can't. I'm on bed rest for now. I see my OB at noon today she;ll check my cervix and i guess i''ll know more after. I just need some support and prayers. I know you ladies know what i'm going through. 

Please let me hear your stories and from your experience do you think i could carry full term?? what are my chances??

Thanks for listening to me


----------



## chistiana

Mummymana yes girl, it could! Not dramatically but It definitely can! 

Kim, welcome on this thread. I am so so sorry to hear of everything you ve been through. I ve had 3 mcs myself and can feel your pain. Now I m not going to lie and say 0.7cm is ok and I ve never had a measurement like that myself. BUT what I can tell you is that when I had my first cerclage I was pg with my daughter at 17w. When I woke up I was in extreme pain. I was later (much later) told by my doc that my girl was pushing down with everything she had to get out. She came right at the stitch. My doc was 99% sure we d lose her. I remained on strict bed rest for 5 months..although she did come 5 weeks early she's turning 4 tomorrow!!! 
I hope my story can give you some hope. I d suggest not to take bed rest lightly..it was my sons 2nd bday that day (he's turning 6 tomorrow :) ) and I thought "what the heck I can get up to get him a present"...3 hours later Natalia was here!!


----------



## MissBoss

Thank you Christiana for your response

I went to my ultrasound today. The tech said that my cervix gained 1 cm in length since the stitch Friday and the fluid level is normal. Thank you God. I know its only been 5 days and i have many more weeks to go but at least I got some good news today. I am to continue moderate bed rest and 200 mg of prometrium at night. I go for my anatomy scan June 2.


----------



## MummyMana

chistiana said:


> Mummymana yes girl, it could! Not dramatically but It definitely can!

Awesome! I had a scan on Monday and apparently ive gained half a cm! It seemed too good to be true I didn't wanna believe it cut I was sure they were just gonna turn around and say "sorry we got that wrong" but I'm not tentatively starting to believe that I might make it to term :) I'm 30 weeks now so I'm out of the woods!


----------



## Sarasab2

Missboss, sorry you had to go through so much. I'm glad things are looking better, continue with strict rest for a few weeks at least and progestrone is awesome! 
Mummymana: yay!! Great news! Were u resting a lot? What's the CL now? 
I havnt had a scan for a month so I don't know what mine is but scared to find out lok


----------



## Serefina

delivered 27+3


----------



## MissBoss

MummyMana said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Mummymana yes girl, it could! Not dramatically but It definitely can!
> 
> Awesome! I had a scan on Monday and apparently ive gained half a cm! It seemed too good to be true I didn't wanna believe it cut I was sure they were just gonna turn around and say "sorry we got that wrong" but I'm not tentatively starting to believe that I might make it to term :) I'm 30 weeks now so I'm out of the woods!Click to expand...

Congrats for making it to 30 weeks must feel so relieved. Cant wait till i get there


----------



## MissBoss

Sarasab2 said:


> Missboss, sorry you had to go through so much. I'm glad things are looking better, continue with strict rest for a few weeks at least and progestrone is awesome!
> Mummymana: yay!! Great news! Were u resting a lot? What's the CL now?
> I havnt had a scan for a month so I don't know what mine is but scared to find out lok


Thanks hun. I pray that each appointment continues to go well. This is so stressful.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi all :wave: I have a scan tomorrow afternoon to check the length of my cervix following treatment for pre cancerous cells in 2013. I'm so nervous but hoping everything will be fine!


----------



## laila 44

So ladies after months of stress and worry and 10 months of bedrest baby Cara was born yesterday at 37.5 weeks weighing 6.10 pounds and 20 inches long! Due to complications my dr decided to bump up the csection date by one week given that I was going into labor on my own anyway. So thrilled, happy and inlove but most of all elated that this shit show is overrrr lol! Hang in there ladies, a short cervix doesn't always mean preterm birth. It can shorten once like mine did and then stay that way for months. Wishing you all the best of luck and stable long cervixes! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissBoss

smileyfaces said:


> Hi all :wave: I have a scan tomorrow afternoon to check the length of my cervix following treatment for pre cancerous cells in 2013. I'm so nervous but hoping everything will be fine!


Good luck tomorrow hope you get great news. I'll keep you in my prayers


----------



## MissBoss

laila 44 said:


> So ladies after months of stress and worry and 10 months of bedrest baby Cara was born yesterday at 37.5 weeks weighing 6.10 pounds and 20 inches long! Due to complications my dr decided to bump up the csection date by one week given that I was going into labor on my own anyway. So thrilled, happy and inlove but most of all elated that this shit show is overrrr lol! Hang in there ladies, a short cervix doesn't always mean preterm birth. It can shorten once like mine did and then stay that way for months. Wishing you all the best of luck and stable long cervixes! :happydance:


Congrats She is beautiful.. Such a blessing. Did you get a stitch? How many cm was your cervical length? I'm only 17 weeks just got stitch last friday due to cervical length being 0.7cm. Just want to hear your story to help me get through the next 4-5 long months


----------



## chistiana

Lailaaaaa!!! Congratulations sweet mommy, Cara is absolutely beautiful!! So so happy for you missy, you did an awesome job!!! 

Serefina hi, how are you doing girl, is your lo ok?

Smiley faces kmfx that your appointment goes smoothly! 

Mommymana whoop whoop, that's great news! Congrats!

Missboss, wow that's a great improvement, keep it up and you might even be out of the woods sooner than you think!

Sarah how's it going missy?


----------



## smileyfaces

Just to update my appointment went well. My cervix is 5.2!!! Very pleased.


----------



## Sarasab2

Laila!! Congrats. She is so adorable!! So happy for you 

Chistiana: I'm ok, thanks. Jusy nervous about the 4-5x a day hiccups. BHs are somewhat decreased. 
I've been doing some shopping and prepping for the baby but mostly try to rest. 34 weeks this Sunday!!! How are you and your beautiful girls?

Smileyface that's awesome!!!

Serefina congrats!!! How's the baby doing


----------



## Sarasab2

Miss boss.. I can't stress enough how much bed rest and progestrone did wonders for me.. It's gonna be boring and frustrating but u can do it


----------



## chistiana

Sarah wow I can't believe you re 34 weeks!! Why are you worried about the hiccups, I think it's totally normal! And my girls and my boy are all doing great! Natalia and nikolas turned 4 and 6 on Wednesday and maya is turning 1 in 3 weeks..unbelievable!!


----------



## Sarasab2

Because I read some silly connection between excessive hiccups and cord compression. :(


Awe! Happy early birthday to Maya! I remember reading your first posts here and how worried you were just like all of us, only if we could see the future lol


QUOTE=chistiana;37329604]Sarah wow I can't believe you re 34 weeks!! Why are you worried about the hiccups, I think it's totally normal! And my girls and my boy are all doing great! Natalia and nikolas turned 4 and 6 on Wednesday and maya is turning 1 in 3 weeks..unbelievable!![/QUOTE]


----------



## chistiana

Thanks! I too can't believe there was a time I was so worried about her being early ect! Now she's pushing her older brother and sister out of the way to pass!! 
I had read that about the hiccups but almost every pg lady I know says their baby has hiccups all the time! My nil had lots of hiccups but his cord wasn't even wrapped! I wouldn't worry :)


----------



## laila 44

MissBoss said:


> laila 44 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies after months of stress and worry and 10 months of bedrest baby Cara was born yesterday at 37.5 weeks weighing 6.10 pounds and 20 inches long! Due to complications my dr decided to bump up the csection date by one week given that I was going into labor on my own anyway. So thrilled, happy and inlove but most of all elated that this shit show is overrrr lol! Hang in there ladies, a short cervix doesn't always mean preterm birth. It can shorten once like mine did and then stay that way for months. Wishing you all the best of luck and stable long cervixes! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congrats She is beautiful.. Such a blessing. Did you get a stitch? How many cm was your cervical length? I'm only 17 weeks just got stitch last friday due to cervical length being 0.7cm. Just want to hear your story to help me get through the next 4-5 long monthsClick to expand...



Thanks girl!!! My short cervix was discovered at 26 weeks so unfortunately it was too late for a stitch. The week prior my cervix always measured 3.8 then one day I went in bc I was loosing was looked like mucusy discharge and it turned out it shorted to 2cm and I was placed on immediate bedrest. Because it shortened so fast in the span of a week they thought for sure I wouldn't make it. So I did 10 brutal weeks of bedrest with 2 small kids as well. It's wasn't easy but what kept me going was the fact that every time I went for my cervical checks it never budged from 2cm. In fact after 37 weeks I was so fed up I tried everything to get her out without success. Lol. So I finally delivered at 37.5 weeks :) a very healthy baby girl. When my dr saw me at my 34 weeks appointment he said heyyyyy we made it! I didn't think you would Carry past 30 weeks! Lol well I did. So don't loose hope get the stitch if you can, for me it was too late...


----------



## MissBoss

chistiana said:


> Missboss, wow that's a great improvement, keep it up and you might even be out of the woods sooner than you think!

I sure do hope so. I really don't want to spend the summer on bed rest but i have to do what i need to do to keep baby cooking for as long as possible. Cant wait to have this baby full term and be able to look back at this and be glad its all over


----------



## MissBoss

smileyfaces said:


> Just to update my appointment went well. My cervix is 5.2!!! Very pleased.

Wow WTG. Thats a great length.


----------



## MissBoss

Sarasab2 said:


> Miss boss.. I can't stress enough how much bed rest and progestrone did wonders for me.. It's gonna be boring and frustrating but u can do it

Thanks for the encouragement.just can't wait till its all done and i have a full term healthy baby. Such a long way to go


----------



## Septie

Checking in, as I went through this a year ago, and made it all the way! Congrats to the ladies who've made it, and keep on going for those on the way:thumbup:. Bedrest is a downer, especially in beautiful spring weather, but every day counts!
Hi Christina! You are doing amazing work on this thread!


----------



## MissBoss

smileyfaces said:


> Hi all :wave: I have a scan tomorrow afternoon to check the length of my cervix following treatment for pre cancerous cells in 2013. I'm so nervous but hoping everything will be fine!

Good Luck, hope it all went well. Looks like we are due around the same time.


----------



## chistiana

Hey septie, so good to hear from you! Thanks for your nice words, this thread kept me sane in the 5 months of bed rest with dd1 and the little bit with dd2 so I d definitely be very happy if I could help even a little! How are you n lo doing??


----------



## Septie

I feel so blessed that we have a healthy and happy LO - but a bit sad that he is growing so fast, as he is our last one (sure you feel the same lol). He's already so mobile, on the verge of walking (yikes:wacko:), so it feels like toddlerhood is just around the corner (must be the influence of the older siblings). I can't help but often think back to this time last year (which is why I checked in on this thread), and think of how lucky we were in the end, including the birth. The three of them are wonderful together so far - how about yours?


----------



## chistiana

Huh, tell me about them getting older...! Maya just about started walking about a week ago and is turning 1 in two weeks..double yikes!! I hate it that she's growing up so fast, I see those baby videos and feel so nostalgic! The three of them are a blast to look at although both nik n Nat have a fascination with maya which makes them extra jealous when it comes to the two of them! Like they re competing who maya will love the most. Maya is clearly the leader at the moment and my elder ones have changed quite a lot. Nik is becoming more rebellious and Nat more soft n kind hearted! Nik will be starting primary school in September..triple yikes!
Do you ever think about a possible #4? I go between a definitely to a no way in a matter of minutes!


----------



## Septie

Here it's the same, with the older two fighting over who the baby loves more lol!
Here, no way on #4. Personally, I'd love another baby, but I wouldn't want to go through the miscarriages/potentially awful pregnancy again, as it would also affect the other kids - they are only young once. IF I could even manage to keep a pregnancy (I was perimenopausal when conceiving my 3rd). Plus, I've realized how many things can really go wrong - we are soooo lucky to have 3 more or less healthy kids. A 4th kid with special needs would really change everything, and with 3 siblings - how could one be fair to all of their needs? Or when something goes wrong in the family (illness, accident etc.) - there are after all only 2 adults. More fundamentally, plenty of older people 4-5 children have told me they would have liked more kids - until they got to the teenage years... . So that's how I try to get over any babyfever and look forward to being a grandma (hopefully, my 3 won't wait as long as we did to have kids!!). Are you really reconsidering?


----------



## chistiana

Well I too think of all the things you say..I would love another baby but then I have to work to make ends meet financially which means I don't have endless amount of time with the kids..if we were to add a 4th one my time with each would be even less which makes me sad to think of. On the other hand I know siblings are always a blessing and once the little one would outgrow the baby stage it'd be even more fun for them! I m trying to keep an open mind, let some time pass, see how nostalgic I get and reconsider! I ll be 36 in August though so if I decide to go for it it needs to be relatively soon!


----------



## Sarasab2

Soo I'm getting really nervous... Baby is at station -1, 1cm dilated and cervix soft... Can I make it two more weeks???


----------



## chistiana

Remind me how far along you are sweetie?? You can be 1cm dilated for a loooooong time, trust me :)


----------



## Sarasab2

Almost 35 weeks


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Sarasab2 said:


> Soo I'm getting really nervous... Baby is at station -1, 1cm dilated and cervix soft... Can I make it two more weeks???

You can. I dilated very slowly with DD1. I was 1-2 cm at my 36 week appointment, 2-3 cm at my 37 week appointment, 3-4 cm at my 38 week appointment and I still didn't end up having her until 2 days before my due date.


----------



## Sarasab2

Oh wow!!! That's comforting to know...
Glad you were able to carry that long. How come your second one arrived earlier?

QUOTE=lilmisscaviar;37359244]


Sarasab2 said:


> Soo I'm getting really nervous... Baby is at station -1, 1cm dilated and cervix soft... Can I make it two more weeks???

You can. I dilated very slowly with DD1. I was 1-2 cm at my 36 week appointment, 2-3 cm at my 37 week appointment, 3-4 cm at my 38 week appointment and I still didn't end up having her until 2 days before my due date.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MissBoss

Sarasab2 said:


> Soo I'm getting really nervous... Baby is at station -1, 1cm dilated and cervix soft... Can I make it two more weeks???


Its very possible. Hoping baby hangs in there a bit longer for you :dust:


----------



## chistiana

I too was dilated at 1cm with ds for a good 2 weeks before my water broke!


----------



## Sarasab2

So does bedrest make a difference In this case... As in slow down dilation


----------



## chistiana

Yes it does! My best friends water broke at 36 weeks last night..because she was on blood thinning shots they can't do the section for 24 hours so the doc has her lying does completely to prevent dilation!


----------



## Sarasab2

Ok great.. Good luck to your friend :)


----------



## Nadja86

Sarasab2 said:


> Soo I'm getting really nervous... Baby is at station -1, 1cm dilated and cervix soft... Can I make it two more weeks???

 I was 2 cm three weeks ago (at 31 weeks) and I'm still going strong. My doctor thinks I'll make it to term. From what I've read, dilation isn't the best indicator of when you'll go into labour.


----------



## Sarasab2

That's what I've been reading as well. Oh well all I ask for is two more weeks. Hope you make it to term as well. Although I wonder if short, soft and dilated cervix puts me at more risk of preterm labor than someone who has a long, firm and dilated cervix.


----------



## Nadja86

Sarasab2 said:


> That's what I've been reading as well. Oh well all I ask for is two more weeks. Hope you make it to term as well. Although I wonder if short, soft and dilated cervix puts me at more risk of preterm labor than someone who has a long, firm and dilated cervix.

Thanks, you too! :)

From what I understand, the cervix needs to be soft to dilate. I have also read that in first pregnancies, the cervix will efface before it dilates, so it's pretty normal that it would be short as well as dilated. I would think that a long, firm and dilated cervix is less common.

My cervix was 60% effaced last time they checked nearly three weeks ago. I am avoiding any more manual exams unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Sarasab2

Thank you!


Ok that makes sense. This is my first baby so not familiar with effacement and dilation. I'm not sure how effaced my cervix is. Have you been on bed rest? 




Nadja86 said:


> Sarasab2 said:
> 
> 
> That's what I've been reading as well. Oh well all I ask for is two more weeks. Hope you make it to term as well. Although I wonder if short, soft and dilated cervix puts me at more risk of preterm labor than someone who has a long, firm and dilated cervix.
> 
> Thanks, you too! :)
> 
> From what I understand, the cervix needs to be soft to dilate. I have also read that in first pregnancies, the cervix will efface before it dilates, so it's pretty normal that it would be short as well as dilated. I would think that a long, firm and dilated cervix is less common.
> 
> My cervix was 60% effaced last time they checked nearly three weeks ago. I am avoiding any more manual exams unless absolutely necessary.Click to expand...


----------



## Nadja86

They did not prescribe bed rest as there's no scientific evidence to support it (but it is obviously prescribed a lot, as I have seen in this thread!). They did recommend reduced activity and that I stop working, which I did. So I have been taking it super easy, I'd say that I put myself on modified bed rest. But the closer I get to term, the less stressed I am, and the more activity I'm doing. I am still trying to stay off my feet, but I'm spending less time lying down. My husband has been great and is taking care of all the chores and cooking, etc. I think that in a week or so (36 weeks) I'll let myself do more (cooking, etc.). I've also been taking progesterone and will take it for one more week. My doctor said that typically they stop giving it around 34 weeks though, so in your case, if you weren't already taking it, I wouldn't see a reason to. If you're already at 35 weeks I think your chances are good. Best of luck :)


----------



## Sarasab2

That's great! My husband is just as helpful and has been for the past few months. I only have two more progestrone gels left and I think it saved my pregnancy along with bed rest! 
Best of luck to you as well


----------



## MrsAmk

Question for those on progesterone! Why do we stop using it at 36-37 weeks? Im on the weekly shot and they have me stop at 36. If it can help me get farther, why not continue to take it?


----------



## chistiana

Amk I m not sure but I think that at some point the placenta would stop producing progesterone anyway to start getting the body ready for birth so I guess stopping it would work along those lines. I stopped taking it at 32 weeks I think with maya and had her 6 weeks later.


----------



## Serefina

Had DS on 28th May at 27 plus 1. Premature rupturing of membranes caused early labour. Got Steroid Shots and managed to hang in for 50 hours after i had shots. I had 2 placenta bleeds(abruption) at 16 and 17 weeks. Throughout pregnancy i have had weekly to 2 weekly checks on cervix length. All was fine 5cm till week 18. Happy my 20 week scan was almost 21 weeks. From week 18 to scan at 20 plus 5 scan showed major funneling and 1cm closed. So from week 20 i went on modified bed rest. I was put on progesterone gel(crinone) because of bleeds consultant did not want to put in cerclage so i got arabin pessary instead. The pessary worked along with progesterone. It was pprom which brought on preterm labour. After day and a half pessary was removed late morning. Had my little fighter with no contractions. Labour was less than 30mins. Didn't realise that during marvel heroes movie i was in active labour and his foot popped out by itself. So dash to labour ward. All went well. Darling Son was born weighing 1120g (2.5 pounds). Now he is 9-10 weeks and weighs 6 pounds 8 ounces.


----------



## MissBoss

Just wanted to update you ladies here as well on my short cervix

So I had an anatomy scan June 2nd and apparently the tech saw something because my OB called me that night asking me to see her the next morning. Apparently he may have seen a bleed on babes brain and my OB refereed me to a MFM for a repeat anatomy scan on June 9. 

I went to my scan and the MFM didn't see the bleed or anything around the babys brain however he did notice during the scan that my cervix had major funnelling and dilated 1 cm with cerclage so i was admitted right after my appointment for a repeat cerclage which i got yesterday at 5:30 pm at 20 weeks 1 day exactly 1 month after the first cerclage was put in at 16 weeks 1 day. During the procedure my MFM noticed the first cerclage hanging so he removed it and luckily was able to put the 2nd cerclage higher up to stop the funnelling. Since the 2nd cerclage my cerviix today after ultrasound was measuring 0.9cm above stitch and 2.4cm below stitch so hopefully with bed rest this one can hold until at least 32 weeks hopefully longer. 

My MFM also noticed during the ultrasound that the baby's nuchal fold was 6.4mm and now wants me to do amnio or NIPT (Panarama) blood work. Like thats all i need now, more stress FML. So now i am going to do the NIPT on Monday and gotta wait 1-2 agonizing weeks for the results. I've already decided not to do amnio. Honestly i think all these appointments are just stressing me out more then letting me enjoy my pregnancy. All other organs were normal and no other soft markers so praying that this NIPT comes back low risk so i can enjoy whatever i have left of this pregnancy. I feel all i've been doing is worrying.


----------



## chistiana

Serefina so glad to hear your son is such a great little fighter! Is he home now?? 

Missboss I m sorry to hear about all the extra worrying...so basically the first stitch came loose??? It's good to hear your doc was able to get a new one in so here to full term babies!!! Don't worry about the nuchal fold, they told me Maya's was big and we did the verinata test, it came back all clear..they told me I d have to wait 2 weeks but we got the results in about a week! (Longest week ever!!)


----------



## MissBoss

chistiana said:


> Serefina so glad to hear your son is such a great little fighter! Is he home now??
> 
> Missboss I m sorry to hear about all the extra worrying...so basically the first stitch came loose??? It's good to hear your doc was able to get a new one in so here to full term babies!!! Don't worry about the nuchal fold, they told me Maya's was big and we did the verinata test, it came back all clear..they told me I d have to wait 2 weeks but we got the results in about a week! (Longest week ever!!)

Thanks hun for your reply and glad to hear everything turned out perfect for your daughter. Hope i get a low risk result after i do NIPT tomorrow.

The MFM who did my 2nd cerclage said that the first one came loose which is why i was 1 cm dilated so he put the new stitch higher up to stop funnelling and removed the old stitch. With the first stitch my cervix measured 1.7cm after the 2nd stitch my cervix is now 3.3cm 0.9 above stitch and 2.4cm below stitch so thats awesome. Just praying it holds till ditch the stitch day.


----------



## chistiana

I m sure it will! And praying you get the best results soon! I remember with maya up to the day I got the verinata results I was always worrying about one thing or another..then the day I got them I somehow decided I was done with all the worrying and let it all in His hands..I did have my 'omg what's happening' moments but for the most part going through the nuchal fold scare made me appreciate my baby even more and finally understand things are not always in our control


----------



## MissBoss

chistiana said:


> I m sure it will! And praying you get the best results soon! I remember with maya up to the day I got the verinata results I was always worrying about one thing or another..then the day I got them I somehow decided I was done with all the worrying and let it all in His hands..I did have my 'omg what's happening' moments but for the most part going through the nuchal fold scare made me appreciate my baby even more and finally understand things are not always in our control

I couldn't agree more <3


----------



## Sarasab2

Hoping you get good news miss boss! I was told 1:400 Chance of DS, 20 week scan showed no markers. So I'm in for a surprise. Praying everything is fine and no DS.
Serefina hope baby is doing well!!


----------



## MissBoss

Sarasab2 said:


> Hoping you get good news miss boss! I was told 1:400 Chance of DS, 20 week scan showed no markers. So I'm in for a surprise. Praying everything is fine and no DS.
> Serefina hope baby is doing well!!


Thanks Sarasab2. I hope so too


----------



## Serefina

chistiana said:


> Serefina so glad to hear your son is such a great little fighter! Is he home now??
> 
> Missboss I m sorry to hear about all the extra worrying...so basically the first stitch came loose??? It's good to hear your doc was able to get a new one in so here to full term babies!!! Don't worry about the nuchal fold, they told me Maya's was big and we did the verinata test, it came back all clear..they told me I d have to wait 2 weeks but we got the results in about a week! (Longest week ever!!)

He is self ventilating. just need to fix his feeding from bottle. He still needs his nasal tube


----------



## chistiana

Ow I m sorry serefina, i can only imagine how difficult it must be for you but then again he is trully a fighter and you ll get to shower him n spoil him with hugs and everything hopefully very soon.


----------



## MummyMana

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted in here for so long, things have been going well but I've been scared that I'll jinx it! But I think it's safe to say now that I'll be 37 weeks tomorrow! Just wanted to thank everyone who posted on here who gave me hope and supported me!


----------



## chistiana

Yaaayyyy congratulation on officially making it to full term mommymana! That's awesome! I bet ya your little nugget will not want to come out any time soon now lol!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls!, is anyone here TTC with IC??

I'm so nervous about having a cerclage again lol!! More nervous than when I had it with my rainbow baby!.

My last cerclage went so well and didn't have any issues until I delivered early at 31 weeks due to a bad untreated uti. Worried the next one won't go so well.


----------



## chistiana

Missx well I m not ttc but have been in that situation..why would it not go well??... My first cerclage was with my 2nd child (on earth) and it held until 35 weeks. With the next one my doc didn't think we could make it past 36 weeks..we took it out at 38 and dd2 came 9 days later! So it definitely went better than the first! Plus with stitch no 1 I had about 5 utis while with no2 I got none!


----------



## MissBoss

Just wanted to update you all. 


After getting the 2nd cerclage put in June 10 2016 at 20 weeks after the rescue cerclage May 13 at 16 weeks came loose...... i noticed crazy amounts of discharge. I felt like my vag had a cold. TMI the discharge was all different colours yellow clear slimy discharge and turned to a tinge of pink. I mentioned it to my doctor at my 22 week cervical scan and the asshole didn't even think to give me a internal. He just said my stitch was holding but my fluid was low. He sent me home and said he would see me in a week. That night i didn't feel right i felt like i was leaking and constantly had to pee so i went to triage and they checked me for amniotic fluid leak. They did the swab and the microscope test for ferning and they said both were negative. I went home and was still feeling uneasy, still having crazy amounts of discharge and a lot of pressure. June 28 at 2:30am i woke up to blood and I passed a clot in the toilet before waking up hubby and getting to the hospital. In triage they said i was contracting, they sent me for a ultrasound where i found that i had no fluid left. I was passing clots and the doctors were saying it may be placenta abruption but they weren't sure. I gave birth to my daughter at 4:30pm June 28 at 22 weeks 5 days weighing 1 lb 1 oz. I can't believe this happened to me again. I don't have any answers and scared to ever try again but i feel empty i feel a void. Has anyone gone through something like this and if so did a preventative cerclage help? i'm scared that if i ever get pregnant again the preventative cerclage might not even be enough. I just don't know anymore i'm so confused. I keep blaming myself saying i should have just got the cerclage when my OB offered it. I am so heartbroken


----------



## chistiana

Missboss I am so deeply sorry for the loss of your daughter...I cannot even imagine what you re going through right now...
Pls don't blame yourself..it doesn't sound like it would make a great load of difference if you had had it 2-3 weeks earlier...I think you might want to consider a TUC as it seems like you have either a true case of IC or the cerclage gives you UTIs. I know this is a lot to process now, take your time to heal physically and mentally. I hope you have a lot of support and can take some comfort in your babies here on earth. We re alway here if you need to talk or anything


----------



## MissBoss

Well that gives me no hope then. if a TAC is the only way i would say i guess i'm not having anymore kids then. I think a preventative would possibly make a difference because when they did my cerclage i was already dilated 1 cm. so basically the damage was already done but guess i'll never know.


----------



## chistiana

Missboss i m so sorry, I didn't mean to make it sound as if that's your only chance, pls don't lose hope, I didn't know your situation, as you say you were already dilated so a preventative stitch would make a huge difference in that case. What does your doc say?? I feel so bad...:(


----------



## MissBoss

chistiana said:


> Missboss i m so sorry, I didn't mean to make it sound as if that's your only chance, pls don't lose hope, I didn't know your situation, as you say you were already dilated so a preventative stitch would make a huge difference in that case. What does your doc say?? I feel so bad...:(

Don't feel bad hun I just know i will not put my body through a TAC if that was the only option, maybe if i didn't have any kids I would go to that extreme but i have 3 healthy children. 

My situation is 3 healthy pregnancies all full term 1998, 2002 and 2006. Loss in 2012 pPROM no evidence of IC (not sure if they even checked) loss in 2013 heart stopped, miscarriage in 2014 early miscarriage then in Feb 2016 got pregnant everything was going fine, was offered a preventative stitch by OB at 13 weeks but i declined (stupid me) Only reason i declined is because i didn't know why the water broke in 2012 at 18 weeks. She said she would watch me closely by 16 weeks i was 0.9cm long and 1 cm dilated, mind you the weeks prior to that i was doing too much yard work with it being spring, i was doing out outdoor pond, shovelling dirt lifting heavy rocks, cutting down trees gardening, Stuff that i know now i shouldn't have been doing. i had to get a rescue cerclage that held for a month but by 20 weeks it came loose and i was 1 cm dilated again had to get another one. after the 2nd i had tons of mucous discharge and cramps, i think either i caught an infection or fluid was leaking either due to surgery or infection. I keep thinking in my head if I didn't do all that yard work if it would've made a difference and if i got the preventative cerclage. 

I haven't met with my MFM yet as we are waiting for patholgy to come back but i pray he has answers for me.


----------



## chistiana

You ve been through so much...truth is it's easy to blame it odn the yard work, this that or the other but you can't really blame yourself..you have three kids and life continues while you re supposed not to do anything..but is it possible?? I hope your doc has some answers and I hope if you do decide to have another baby a preventative stitch will be the key..
How are you feeling now?? I know you re supposed to act strong for your kiddies but how are you doing?


----------



## MissBoss

chistiana said:


> You ve been through so much...truth is it's easy to blame it odn the yard work, this that or the other but you can't really blame yourself..you have three kids and life continues while you re supposed not to do anything..but is it possible?? I hope your doc has some answers and I hope if you do decide to have another baby a preventative stitch will be the key..
> How are you feeling now?? I know you re supposed to act strong for your kiddies but how are you doing?


I'm doing ok taking it one day at a time. Just waiting for pathology to come back to get some closure hopefully. I know its easy to blame many things but we are human and will always think of the what ifs i think thats what keeps us going.


----------



## chistiana

I hope pathology gives you the answers you need for closure...I know what you mean with the what ifs although for me they drove me crazy..I ve had 3 mmc and with the first 2 I was pretty active when I had been told not to..I still to the day question what if I hadn't even though I now know it was my septum to blame.


----------



## Serefina

darling son is home now :)


----------



## chistiana

Serefina yaaaaayyy! Finally able to fully enjoy your bundle!! Snuggle away!! <3


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies, just wanted to rejoin in here. I was on here briefly last year when I lost my twins at 21 weeks. I was NOT offered a stitch in that situation as they don't offer them with multiples. When I went in for a scan at 20 weeks I was completely effaced, but not dilated. 2 weeks prior my cervix was long and fine. I just found out I am pregnant again. I will be doing a preventative cerclage this time and progesterone shots. They can't really say if I have IC or not as it could have just been a "twin thing" I carried my first daughter to 37 weeks. This time I just decided to go all in as I don't want to get to 20 weeks and face the chance of having an emergency cerclage placed. I am SO nervous though. I feel like right now I just have the normal first trimester nerves and then when I'd normally get that little amount of relief at 12 weeks I'm just going to be stepping into another stressful period.


----------



## chistiana

Klabro I remember you from last year..everything had happened pretty fast..
Congratulations on the new pg!! A preventative stitch will hopefully do it's trick along with the progesterone. I have had 2 preventative stitches so far and one held until 35 weeks, the other until 38 (when we took it out). I m guessing you re still going to be closely monitored right? You re doing the best you can for your baby which is all you can do really so try to enjoy this as much as possible..I know it's easier said than done but take it from a worry wart..you want to remember this pg and smile when you hold your little rainbow!


----------



## klabro

chistiana said:


> Klabro I remember you from last year..everything had happened pretty fast..
> Congratulations on the new pg!! A preventative stitch will hopefully do it's trick along with the progesterone. I have had 2 preventative stitches so far and one held until 35 weeks, the other until 38 (when we took it out). I m guessing you re still going to be closely monitored right? You re doing the best you can for your baby which is all you can do really so try to enjoy this as much as possible..I know it's easier said than done but take it from a worry wart..you want to remember this pg and smile when you hold your little rainbow!

Yes, everything happened super fast last time, it was diagnosed and over within 2 weeks. I'm hoping taking the proactive approach this time will work. Just had my first blood work done yesterday, second draw tomorrow and ultrasound in a couple of weeks. Praying for a singleton.


----------



## klabro

Chistiana-have a quick question since you've done this before. What was your take on pelvic rest...I had discussed with my doctor that I would be on pelvic rest after the cerclage, but I am wondering about before. I am all to fine to just tell hubby no BD, but my OB office says that isn't necessary until after the cerclage. What did you do?


----------



## chistiana

I was actually told no dtd before or after so I waited until after the stitch was out and wanted to get things moving! Thing is sex can cause contractions and these can shorten your cervix so I guess I didn't want to risk it!


----------



## klabro

chistiana said:


> I was actually told no dtd before or after so I waited until after the stitch was out and wanted to get things moving! Thing is sex can cause contractions and these can shorten your cervix so I guess I didn't want to risk it!

Thats kind of what I thought, my doctor is out on her maternity leave so all of this advice is coming from the nurse. I really don't see why I'd just go on like normal until after the ultrasound. Seems like if they already know I'm going to have pelvic rest I might as well just start.


----------



## chistiana

I totally agree. Some might say there's no solid evidence but I say rather safe than sorry


----------



## klabro

Chistiana-How did early pregnancy go for you care wise? My doctor is out until I am 7 weeks on maternity leave so for now her nurse is just scheduling me an ultrasound etc. but the nurse can't refer me to the high risk clinic I will be going to. I'm not sure how all of this is supposed to work and honestly I'm not sure the nurse does either. Did you just have normal early dating scans and then the other stuff came later? I know I'll be having a cerclage at 12 weeks, but right now I'd like to know what the game plan is and I just don't have any answers. The nurse scheduled me for a regular transvaginal ultrasoumd at 7 weeks and so far that's it.


----------



## klabro

Any ladies left on this thread? I'm so sad to see it die and I'm SO worried I am not going to have anyone to talk with through this pregnancy as I go through cerclage etc.


----------



## visionofmine

Hi, thought I would join in. This is my third pregnancy, and this thread has helped me through them all. My first I was diagnosed with IC at my 20 week scan. Put on progesterone gel and bedrest. Delivered daughter at 23 weeks. She is healthy and smart and will be four in September. My second pregnancy I had a preventative cerclage at 15 weeks. Put on pelvic rest but no bed rest. Delivered at 39 weeks 5 days. Now I am pregnant again. I had my cerclage placed a week ago at 14 weeks 3 days. Now I am patiently waiting my follow up visit because I make sure everything is okay. I think I may have an infection either from the surgery or from the antibiotics I was given a week before. Just want to clear everything up a enjoy pregnancy for once.


----------



## tcinks

klabro said:


> Any ladies left on this thread? I'm so sad to see it die and I'm SO worried I am not going to have anyone to talk with through this pregnancy as I go through cerclage etc.

Glad to see you're expecting again and things are going well! When do you get your cerclage?


----------



## klabro

Tcinks-I don't have a date for my cerclage yet. I go in for my first appointment at the high risk doctor on September 13 when I'm 12 weeks and we will have it all set up then! Looking forward to just getting it all figured out and hopefully being able to catch my breath a little after it is put in. I'm positive I'll never "relax" but having a plan will make me feel better.

How was the experience of getting the cerclage visionofmine? I'm afraid of that part as I did not get the stitch in my last pregnancy because it was twins and they wouldn't do it.


----------



## visionofmine

It is not that bad. For me the most troubling part was the epidural / spinal. After everything was numb and the doctor got started it went pretty swiftly. Hardly any bleeding afterwards. I go today for my follow up visit to see how things are looking.


----------



## klabro

I hope everything looks good! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## klabro

visionofmine-how did your appointment/check go? The countdown is only 12 days until my maternal fetal medicine appointment and then I will finally have answers about if/when they will be doing my cerclage. I had a scan a couple days ago and the baby is measuring about 4 days ahead of my ticker, which was my actual original due date until they bumped me back at my first scan.


----------



## visionofmine

My cervix looked great, measured 4.5cm The only downfall is I got a yeast infection either from the procedure but most likely from the antibiotics that I had to take immediately after the procedure. They wont measure my cervix again until October, so for now I am just trying to make sure I don't over do it.


----------



## RosieJ.

This is the first board I've ever joined! I lost my son last year due to IC at 20 weeks, with the help of the negligent staff at my doctor's office :( He lived for 3 hours and I've never been so in love and heart broken. BUT, this time I am pregnant again with a little girl, and have found an amazing specialist in the city. I had my cerclage placed 3 days ago (at 14 w and 5 days, and so far I've had no bleeding, just some light yellow discharge which my doctor told me was normal. My only concern is that today I had diarrhea. From what I've ready, it could be from all of the fluid I was given at the hospital..I feel fine now after the one episode of it that was about 6 hours ago. 

I was told to go on pelvic rest, but not bed rest. I'm still putting myself on moderate best rest just to be safe. I'm not risking anything! I'm so excited but nervous about this whole thing. I start my progesterone shots on the 21st. All of the women on here are motivating me to stay positive and faithful, but it is so scary!! I have my first CL ultrasound on the 21st too. They check my CL (cervical length) via transvaginal ultrasound. Is this okay?? I feel like sticking anything up there risks infection.

I think I'm a bit paranoid, but aren't we all?... :/
So glad I found this board! I'd love some motivational stories!


----------



## klabro

Welcome RosieJ. Unfortunately this thread is somewhat quiet nowadays. It really does help to go through and read all of the history of pages though. I just had my first high risk appointment today and they will not be a placing a preventative cerclage. Apparently that is not the protocol here. I'll start progesterone at 16 weeks and hen we will monitor weekly for changes and treat accordingly. This is NOT the game plan that I wanted. Unfortunately I am in a really big city who is under the direction of an even bigger hospital and this is their treatment protocol. That is my only option as far as care here so I have to be ok with it.


----------



## chistiana

Klabro hi hi hi sweetie!!! I am so sorry I ve been MIA but a lot has happened in my life..anyway back to you..I m so happy to hear everything is progressing nicely but kind of pissed off that they re not giving you a preventative cerclage..what on earth??? anyway since there's not much you can do (is there?? Maybe privately??) make sure you pressure for cl scans as often as possible! I know you asked this a loooong time ago but I did get biweekly scans up to 15 weeks when I had my cerclage and then monthly! But I m in Greece so I just did the whole pg privately. How are you feeling now?


----------



## chistiana

Vision that's a great cl! Don't worry about the infection..it's the cerclage..it's a foreign object in there and your body doesn't recognize it..I had 5 infections after my 1st cerclage..5 rounds of antibiotics..after the 6th my doc gave up and just said he'd put me on antibiotics during labor!! Do make sure to have then diagnosed and treated and just in case you don't know this already avoid baths!! 

Rosie I m so sorry about your loss. But then congratulation for this little girl in there! Pal is indeed nerve wracking but can I advice you on something (sorry I know I would like a know it all but I done this and wouldn't want anyone to feel the same).. Try to enjoy your pg..yes it's scary but right now you're pg..you re Doug everything in YOUR power to keep your bean safe..the rest is not in your hands so sit back and enjoy cause it goes by quickly (I know it doesn't seem so) and you ll miss your belly very fast!!
Transvaginal checks are the only ones that are accurate. I had one every month so I doubt they can be of any harm. And the diarrhea..as long as it doesn't continue it should be fine... Are you on antibiotics after the cerclage?? (They might be to blame)


----------



## klabro

Chistiana- I'm glad to see you back! I'm starting to come around a little more to the plan after talking to another MFM in the practice. I don't really have a choice really-I'm in the US and its just one healthcare system so no private etc. for me. Basically this is what I've been told. The mechanism for why your cervix would efface is different in a twin pregnancy than a singleton. So the fact that I carried my daughter to 37 weeks and the fact that it was twins that I lost in their eyes makes the risk of just popping a cerclage in higher than doing progesterone and treating with changes. They will be doing weekly transvaginal ultrasounds to check CL through 28 weeks. They will give me the option to get a cerclage at anything under a 3. If my cervix measures in the "treatment" length they will cerclage on the same day or next morning if they can't get me in the same day. She explained that treating like this makes it different from an "emergency" cerclage. I know that a cervix can change fast and drastically as was witnessed in my last pregnancy. I'm nervous, but feeling a little better knowing more specifics and knowing that my checks will be happening weekly.


----------



## chistiana

Sounds good. 3 or close to 3 is still a very good length so a cerclage would not be dangerous with that length! Let's hope we never get to know and it was indeed a twin thing.


----------



## klabro

That would be ideal. I so had my heart set on a cerclage so I'm so up and down with my emotions right now. I'm just really hoping that carrying a singleton vs. the twins and the progesterone will make all the difference. I still have myself on self imposed pelvic rest and am taking it easy. I'm doing stuff with my DD and taking her to class etc., but really the only other thing I do out of the house is grocery shopping. Just trying to listen to my body.


----------



## chistiana

you re doing the best you can. As you said pay attention to what your body tells you..if you feel extra tired spend a day or two in bed..play with your girly sitting on your sofa etc..I m sure it's going to be ok!


----------



## klabro

I had a rough day yesterday. I was feeling uncomfortable pressure/slight ache in my pelvis/bum area. TMI, but I think it had to do with constipation. I spent most of yesterday laying around. I feel great today no pressure at all. Its really hard not to question pressure/aching in this pregnancy because I'm afraid I might overlook it as being normal when it isn't.


----------



## klabro

chistiana- one more question for you. Do you know what the point is of waiting until 16 weeks to start doing the length checks? I know it seems to be the common time frame, but I'm also just wondering, why not now?


----------



## chistiana

I think that it's at that point when the baby actually starts to have a "substantial" weight which could affect your cervix if it was weak. Before then the baby is way too little to cause any shortening. 
I think it'd be literally impossible not to feel nervous when you feel pressure after what you ve been through..even when you think it's normal it's still perfectly ok to check it out if you feel it will ease your nerves..you did so good to rest up even though it probably was indeed constipation. I remember I was very constipated and had very strange pressure and pain back there..my cervix didn't shorten though (and I know cause every time I went I expected him to say it was short and it never was)


----------



## klabro

No new news here. I have one week left until I'll be having my weekly cervical checks and progesterone shots. I was able to meet with my regular OB yesterday who basically reiterated what the high risk doctor said "there are no studies in a case like mine" I just happen to fall in this really rare case of carrying to full term and then losing twins. It would be different if I had just lost twins and never carried to term, it would be different if I had preterm issues with my daughter...but I just didn't. She said that if I wanted to get a second opinion with another high risk clinic I could but she also pointed out that she would say somewhere in the neighborhood of 80-90% of the MFM doctors in this area would agree with my treatment plan so the odds of the second opinion changing are slim. So for now I'm going to try to take comfort in the fact that I am being monitored weekly instead of every 2 weeks and the fact that I will be offered a stitch if my cervix goes under a 3. I know some doctors won't treat until 2 or 1.5 so I am feeling better in that 3 seems to be more proactive than some are offered. My anxiety goes up and down depending on the day. I'm trying to remain positive with thoughts that this baby WILL come home with me in March.


----------



## chistiana

Your baby will come home on March..keep reminding yourself that a) this is a singleton and b) any under three you ll be treated safely and on time! It's normal to feel a nervous wreck sometimes but actively try to push negative thoughts aside when they come.. do something else, keep a thought that will destruct you... 
And talk to us!


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies, I've just now build up the courage to start reading through this thread so I am only a few pages back. It seems like the thread isn't as active as it used to be but I wanted to jump on and introduce myself to those that are still on. My situation is quite a bit different than the typical incompetent cervix case.

I have a 2.5 year old daughter that I carried to term, actually had to be induced with her. I had no idea at the time that her traumatic birth caused damage to my cervix. We fell pregnant with baby #2 and we were so excited for a Christmas baby! Flash forward to June when I was 12 weeks pregnant. Sparing all the gory details, my beautiful baby was unexpectedly and painlessly born alive at home. She was obviously way too young to make it. And now I am here.

I am on the extremely early side of IC, probably meaning my cervix was pretty much destroyed by my vacuum assisted delivery. I am scheduled for a transabdominal cerclage (TAC) on November 14 and a nervous wreck. My doctor decided since my cervix gave out so early that a vaginal cerclage had virtually no chance of working so I'm going straight for the TAC and hoping to begin TTC immediately after. I am so nervous about everything!


----------



## klabro

Welcome Linsdayms. I am so sorry for your loss. My case is similar to yours in that I had a term (not induced for late term, but 37 week) birth with my first daughter and also had a vacuum assisted delivery with her. There was never any mention of cervical damage afterwards, but I can't help but wonder. I had a really easy recovery after that delivery though. Did they tell you of cervical damage at the time of your delivery or was it not discovered until your 12 week loss? I went on to carry my twins until 21 weeks so I know I'm not on the early side of IC, the doctors refuse to classify it as typical IC because it was a twin loss. Which is why I am only getting progesterone shots and weekly cervical monitoring this time.

I've heard of so many wonderful and positive stories with a TAC in place. I would be nervous too, but the TAC will give you a very good chance of carrying your pregnancy to term with no issues.


----------



## chistiana

Hi Lindsaysmum, welcome on board. I m so sorry to hear of your loss. I m not ttc and won't be (but never say never) but I be received a lot of support through this thread so I ve stuck around (with some breaks when life gets hectic with 3 kiddies, a dog and a full time job) and hope I can be of some help. I too have heard awesome things about a TUC and had I had an early loss due to IC I d be more than happy to have a TUC in. So in that respect it sounds like you re in good hands! It's all normal to feel so nervous but if indeed your issue was ic (as it seems it was) then the TUC and some modified bed rest will do the trick and you have nothing to really worry about. I hope you stick around and that November comes quick so you can start ttc!


----------



## Kat5200

Hi ladies, I just got done reading every page from the beginning of this forum! I am 22+1 today, I had my stitches placed at 18+2 my cervix was less than 2cm in length with funneling and on the day of surgery I was near 2cm dilated. I dilated early with my first as well. 3cm dilated at 30weeks, by the time I was 32 weeks I was 6cm dilated. I'd have the random BH contractions nothing painful and never very often. I was induced at 37+3 with him, he's 8 now. That history is what made my MFM doctor decide to place the stitch. As of now I'm feeling OKish.... I am on progesterone suppositiories at night and take niphedipine 2-3 times a day to ward off any contractions. I am checked every other week but the wait in between visits are killing me... I'm a nervous wreck and on the verge of a break down I'm hoping having you ladies to talk to might help pass the time and ease my mind!! I have another complication with this pregnancy that's not IC related and I'm so happy I was seeing my MFM doctor as my regular OB didn't plan on checking my cervix until early 3rd trimester!


----------



## Kat5200

Also, here's a quick post on my current symptoms: I experience BH contractions daily, never more than 2/hr. I feel pressure when standing, I have random stabbing pains in my lower pelvis. Back aches. Stabbing pain in the lady bits, I also believe I have a uti again. I see my doctor for a check Friday so hopefully get that taken care of then.


----------



## klabro

Welcome Kat5200. Sorry you are having a rough time with the time between checks. Time in general is hard for me this pregnancy. Its a good sign that you dilated early last time and still delivered at term, that means that this just may be the norm for your body. My MFM says that some ladies just generally have a shorter cervix and it doesn't mean that they will deliver early, it can just be normal. She has a theory that this is the case with me and that my twin loss has more to do with the fact that it was twins than anything else. I really hope this is the case. I'm a nervous wreck heading into next week as well. I have my first progesterone shot/cervical check on Monday. Being on this board and reading previous success stories and talking with other ladies going through it definitely helps me feel better and I hope it will do the same for you. Its good that they got your stitch placed when they did.


----------



## Kat5200

Klabro, thanks for the welcome! I hope you get good news at your appt! My regular OB and one of my MFM doctors told me that I might just prepare for delivery sooner than most, but the stitch was placed for precaution. My mom and grandmother both had bouts of ptl but continued to deliver between 34-36 weeks. The doctor joked saying maybe we just "cook 'em faster than most" I still can't help but to worry, I pray my baby girl makes it to term.... but my goals are : 24- viability then 28, 32 and finally 34. My pervious complication prior to IC usually results in delivery about 34 weeks.


----------



## Kat5200

are any of you on niphedipine?(procardia) to ward off contractions? I was prescribed them prior to my stitch I didn't need them until about 2 weeks ago, I don't have painful contractions they are just semi strong BH contractions... oh the stress!!! I am afraid to move!! Doc said I can move around but rest when I feel too many BH contractions. At this point I honestly think I imagine them:(


----------



## chistiana

Hi Kat and congratulations on your pg! 24 weeks is right around the corner so here's one thing to celebrate about! I had a lot of bh with my daughter and despite my stitch I delivered her at 35 weeks. Then I once again had A LOT of bh with dd2 but my cervix remained shut and long even after the stitch was removed and I delivered her at 39+3. So I really don't think bh can cause harm! Are you taking extra magnesium?? I was told it stops contractions and I swore by them..they can't really hurt anyway so ask your doc! I did take some kind of med to stop my contractions with dd1 and the day I forgot to take it I had her..maybe it was unrelated though cause my doc refused to give it to me with dd2. Anyhow, I think if you can listen to your body, rest up when you feel pressure, put your bum up when you can and drink lots of water you ll be doing everything you possibly can to keep that little bun cooking! Ow and all those symptoms...had every single one of them with my last..never amounted to anything bad!!


----------



## Kat5200

Thanks!! I've been on bed rest since the week before the stitch... so 5 weeks now. I do get up and shuffle around a bit but it's mostly just laying on the couch or in bed. Having you ladies that are/have gone through a pregnancy with a cerclage helps!! My son is 8 and I can't remember what's normal aches and pains and what's not lol!! However I'm sure the constant worry is making all the pains seem worse!


----------



## visionofmine

I had a follow up cervical length check and the numbers were good. I was concerned because I have not been able to take it easy with 2 small kids under 4 years old. Plus I keep having reoccurring yeast infections since the cerclage was placed. I'm 21 weeks and looking forward to the 24 week milestone as my first child was born at 23 weeks.


----------



## Kat5200

Good news vision!! We are a week apart I'm 22+2 today! Getting closer and closer to Vday. Was your cerclage preventative or emergent? Mine was emergent but I still had about 2cm cervix length at the time I was just dilated. As of two weeks ago my cervix was measuring 2.4-2.7cm.... stitches holding closed. I think if tomorrows measurements show stability I will relax a bit more about bed rest and get up a bit more.... MAYBE


----------



## chistiana

Good news vision!! It seems like your cervix is holding well but try not to overdo it! I know how you feel about taking it easy with 2 los...when I was pg with dd2 ds1 was 4 and dd1 was 2 so when people told me to take it easy I felt like they said "bluhblahsgeksvehsvdmsg"! I hope b day comes fast for both you ladies!! 

Kat I did 5 straight months of strict bed rest with dd1.. I do remember feeling terrible about it...I don't remember why..!! Seriously now, when that baby comes out and you re running around like a maniac (said in all possible good ways) you might even miss those bed rest days! Hope you can relax a little or a lot soon!

Kliabro how are you girl?


----------



## klabro

I'm still holding up good. My first cervical length check is Monday and I'm so nervous. I'll also be getting my first progesterone shot that day. Just getting started with all of the craziness and hoping that 24 weeks comes fast, only 7 weeks to go....yikes. 

Glad to hear things are holding steady vision! 
Fingers crossed for a good measurement Kat! I'm hoping if I do end up having my cerclage placed it is a situation similar to yours with over 2 left. They said that they'll treat at anything under a 3 so I hope that's the case.


----------



## Kat5200

Cervix measurement went good today.. showing 2.4-2.7cm today so stable now for a month!!! Doctor was happy said I'm "boring" as a compliment lol!


----------



## klabro

Good news! In this case boring is great!


----------



## Kat5200

Klabro thanks!! I hope you have a good length scan Monday keeping FXed for you!!


----------



## chistiana

We ll take boring any time!!! Good luck klabro, hope your cervix is boring too!!


----------



## Xoinks

Hey ladies! Working on trying to read through the thread, it's quite extensive (I'm clearly not alone!) - but wanted to introduce myself. 

Currently 19.5w pregnant from ivf. Third pregnancy, first two ended very early (5.5 and 6.5w). No traditional risk factors for ic, but because my two maternal aunts had it we pushed to be measured anyways. 

16w - 1.72cm, no funnel, started progesterone suppositories. 
16w+4 - 1.5 - 1.8, possible funneling, different doctor and machine. Started bedrest.
17w - 2-3cm dilated and membranes bulging
17+1 - emergency cerclage put in

19w - cervix still appears closed, abdominal only done, complete u- shaped funnel. They didn't measure the cervix, it may be immeasurable to a few mm. Doctor said she's obviously still very concerned about our chances of lasting to 24 weeks even, but feels it is stable and about the same as when the stitch was put in. 

Going back at 22w.

She originally didn't have me on bedrest after the first week, now she has me on until delivery. So success stories are appreciated, or at the least just nice to be among similar company. Praying hard we last at least 4.5 more weeks.


----------



## Kat5200

Welcome Zoinks.. I read the entire thread took me about 2 weeks! I don't hVe a personal story but I read a lot of them on here. Keep positive thoughts stay relaxed and prayers for you!!


----------



## klabro

Just sitting in the waiting room waiting for Doctor to come in and talk to me about my measurement. Today my cervix measured 3.2. Any thoughts? The ultrasound tech said that's great, but I was so hoping for over a 4.


----------



## Kat5200

Klabro 3.2 sounds pretty good! Obviously the doctor will let you know for sure. I hope the doctor tells you all looks perfect! Will you be getting follow up measurements for peace of mind?


----------



## klabro

I'm getting measurements weekly since I effaced so quickly last time. Doctor told me 3.4 and tech said 3.2 so who knows. I get my first progesterone shot today.


----------



## chistiana

Klabro 3.2-3.4 is an excellent measurement hun, honestly, it's a good length! Happy for you although I know you still worry. When are you in again?

Xoinks welcome on board! I m sorry to hear you re going through such a difficult n nerve wrecking time but hoping your baby will keep cooking for more than 4-5 weeks..lots more! I never had an ic issue but because I had a septate uterus, 3 d&c (3mmc), and 2 resections I was given a preventative cerclage. My second child was pushing like crazy to get out at 17 weeks...I stayed on strict bed rest from that point until 35+2.. it was my sons bday that day so I got up..well it also became my daughter's bday!! It was hard to be in bed for so long with my bum up but totally worth it. Plus I got to read thing, watch things and study as much as never before! You ll get there and even though it's hard to see now there will be one day when you ll even miss bed rest!


----------



## klabro

Chistiana-Thank you so much for chiming in! I was anxious to see what you thought. My high risk doctor said all was well. I'm back next Monday afternoon for the next check. The time I am most nervous for is 18-22 weeks. Of course I'm just nervous in general and hoping for no changes next week. 

xoinks-I am so sorry you are going through this. We are all here to listen whenever you need reassurance or to vent. I was only on bedrest for a little over a week last time and the worst part for me was when my brain started to go to the what if's. I found that if I kept myself busy with reading or watching something it really helped my nerves.


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi all, I'm in a somewhat related situation. I was diagnoses with a pre-cervical cancer at my 8 week appointment, so I am having a cone biopsy done 11/2 when I will be 13 weeks pregnant. They will stitch up the biopsy area which she said is similar to a cerclage in effect. But I have a higher risk of miscarriage for up to a month after the surgery... so they recommend not telling people I'm pregnant until 17 weeks. This will be my second baby so I'm sure it will be super obvious by then if all goes well. Just nervous, and hate feeling like I can't be joyous about this pregnancy. :/


----------



## klabro

Welcome Twinklie and so sorry for the pre-cervical cancer. I can't imagine the emotions that must cause during an already emotional time. In all of my reading about cervical length, progesterone shots, cerclage etc. I have come across women who have successfully had cone biopsy during pregnancy and went on with no issues. I really hope this is the case for you. It is so hard when you feel like the joy is taken out of your pregnancy. I hope the next several weeks go by quickly for you. We're here if you need to vent or talk.


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks so much klabro! I have not yet found anyone who had a cone biopsy during pregnancy, just before, so it's so reassuring to hear that others have gone through it and had healthy pregnancies. They have me so afraid to be joyful about this pregnancy, like I almost have to forget that I am for another month and a half - when normally I would be announcing to the world and enjoying it! So thank you!


----------



## chistiana

Klabro my pleasure! There's nothing to say about you feeling particularly iffy about weeks 18-22..it's all totally normal and understandable! Will. E sending lots of positive vibes!

Twinkle so sorry to hear about the pre cervical cancer. Truth is I know next to nothing about a cone biopsy. What I do know is I ve been in this thread quite a long time and read about women who went on to have healthy babies even with 0.5cm cl. I hope time goes super fast for you and you can soon announce some wonderful news to your loved ones!


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks for the support ladies. Glad your cervical length is good so far klabro.

I saw the high risk OB today and I guess he will be my OB for this pregnancy from now on. The plan is for cone biopsy when I am 13 weeks, and check cervical length at 15 weeks. Have to hope for a clean-ish biopsy and cervical length beyond 2.5 cm he said. Otherwise very high risk for pre term labor. He warned me about possibly being put on hospitalized bed rest in the third tri, in a dire scenario, and being induced at 37 weeks. Or all could be fine and they take out the cerclage at 37 weeks and let me go into labor naturally. But he very pro VBAC for me and this situation, since I will need surgery for the hysterectomy after baby. Lots to take in today, but feel like we at least have a plan. Now we wait another 5 weeks to know what we're dealing with. And then I probably just continue to worry the rest of the pregnancy! haha


----------



## klabro

I'm sorry you are going through this twinklie. The anxiety is overwhelming at times. I'm trying to focus on one week goals for now because it's all I can really handle thinking about. So for now I'm celebrating this week because I had good news on Monday, so I'll start over next Monday. Hopefully the weeks pass by quickly for you and you get good results from your biopsy as well as a cervical length over 2.5!


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks! The worst part now is waiting. I have 3 weeks until surgery then 2 more weeks until the first measurement. So... just wait. and figure out who to actually tell I'm pregnant!


----------



## Xoinks

Thank you ladies!! Very much appreciated. We made it to 20 weeks today, which while not a true milestone - it's still another marker on the way to 28 weeks! Having some sharp pinching pains this morning, they were pretty bad when I was standing up - had another one or two after laying down but now no more for 10 minutes or so. That definitely is one of the bad parts of bedrest - lots of time to sit and think about every little sensation!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay for 20 weeks Xoinks! Too much time to think is tough... keep hanging in there!


----------



## klabro

Xoinks- it really is the worst when you can lay there and analyze every little twinge. Because this is my third pregnancy it is SO hard to distinguish between pains I should worry about and just normal stretching/pressure so I find myself constantly getting stressed about every little thing. Because last time when my cervix thinned completely I honestly only had some period type cramps that I didn't think were that bad so now I'm questioning all of the twinges that I don't think are that bad. I think the only reassurance I will get are my cervical scans and just passing time. Hoping that time continues to move quickly for you, 24 weeks is right around the corner.


----------



## Kat5200

Hi ladies I haven't been on here for a few days now... I'm 23+2 today, OB appt Tuesday and MFM appt Friday of next week. I've been having B&H contractions a lot more frequently the last couple days. Not painful, no bleeding or discharge but definitely starting to worry me. I honestly don't know if I'm imagining some of the contractions it's possible though... I find myself not sleeping at night as I'm laying awake making sure I'm not contracting :( I have a lot more stress and anxiety now than I did a month ago. If my B&H contractions don't get better with a lot of water than I'm calling my MFM office to be seen. My nerves are shot and I really don't know how I'm going to handle the next few months!!! Ugh!


----------



## klabro

Kat-so sorry you are feeling so anxious. I'm only at 17 weeks and already feeling like I don't know how I'm going to hang on through the weeks. Definitely go get checked if you don't feel comfortable! i think it would be much better to go in for a piece of mind and find out that everything is perfectly fine to sit home and wonder.

Do any of you find yourself googling everything? I keep making the mistake of googling my 3.2 cervical length and seeing that it is on the "low end of normal" and I've starting building myself up into a panic over it. I had nightmares about cervical length all night last night. I need to try and calm myself down a little.


----------



## Twinklie12

It seems impossible to calm our nerves, I wish there was a magic way! Klabor, it seems I've seen 3.2cm is a great cervical length!


----------



## klabro

Thank you Twinklie. I'm just feeling like a mess over here. I feel so cheated because after I lost the twins, I was just so sure I would have a cerclage in place this time and I'm so worried I'm going to end up losing this little girl too. I'm trying so hard to keep my nerves in check.


----------



## Twinklie12

I'm so sorry for your loss. :( 

There's almost nothing I can say I'm sure that will ease your mind, but they are doing all the right things checking you and I'm sure will do whatever is needed to bring this baby to term! Hugs.


----------



## Kat5200

Stop googling!! I swear it's all horror stories! Klabro keep your thoughts positive and sending you prayers!!


----------



## chistiana

Hi ladies I m sorry I haven't written in the last couple or three days but we re traveling and it's been difficult and hectic with the baby n all! 
Klabro stop googling..you re only going to find the negative stories cause if people didn't have something to say then they probably wouldn't write at all. But the truth is there are millions of great positive stories and 3.2 is not marginal..it's good!! 

Think I hope you do get good news after the biopsy. Bed rest is difficult but it's not the end of the world and although yes you have time to worry more once you get past a certain point you will feel more at ease, I promise!

Kat bh should not alter your cl..I started having bh at about 16-17 weeks and they never shortened my cervix..that said if it will make you feel better and ease your mind then do what feels best...pinching can also be very normal but I totally understand your worries..I was a hot mess for a loooong time! 

Ladies I know this will probably not make you feel any better but despite the fact it feels like you re going to be worried for a whole long time I promise at the end it won't seem
That long and once it's done you will remember it and smile..in the meantime pick up a new hobby, read, study, neat and get a routine even in bed..it will make time pass faster!


----------



## klabro

Yes you all are right...Google is a BAD idea. My MFM actually warned me when I was in her office that if I went to google I was going to find a lot of the "bad" stuff because those are the people who are more likely to share their stories. It is hard sometimes not trying to pour through all of the posts to find positive things! My next length check is tomorrow afternoon and I am so hoping for no change...or that it somehow magically grew.


----------



## Kat5200

Tomorrow is 24 weeks!! Very anxious about Friday's cl check... I've been up and about a lot more than I have been the past few weeks. Doctor approved of course.. I'm still on bed rest I would say as I won't be up longer than an hour at a time. Im hoping there's no loss of length, I'm hoping I'll be able to be up more... the weight has really packed on the last 6 weeks! I'm not terrible upset about the gain as long as baby is safe and sound and still cooking but I still stress so I want to move a bit more lol! Tomorrow i see my regular OB for the normal pregnancy check he won't check cl only my MFM doc is doing that. Next goal 28 weeks!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Hope you have a great check Kat! I can't wait until my first one...over 4 weeks to wait still, ay yi yi.

Told my family my news this weekend, nice to have the cat out of the bag a bit.


----------



## Kat5200

Thanks twinklie... im sure your length check will be fine!


----------



## klabro

Kat-24 weeks is so good!! That is my first goal, I'm glad you are there and I'm hoping for no change at your next appointment.

I just got home from my cervical scan. Had a freakout for a moment because the check the baby abdominally first and also look at the cervix that way before doing it transvaginally. Anyways she just stopped all of a sudden and said "I can't get a clear picture right now because you are having a Braxton Hicks so I'm going to have to let you lay here and relax for 10 minutes" which isn't exactly what happened when I found out what happened with the twins, but the tech did leave to go get the doctor without a word to me that anything was wrong. So anyways she came back and did the measurement and todays measurement is 3.1. Not much of a change from 3.2 last week the doctor said you could just attribute that to the difference in the techs. Baby girl is laying upside down and so she is kicking me right in the bladder...which makes sense because I am having bladder pain on an off like someone is squeezing it. I'm slightly concerned about the braxton hicks too because I wasn't feeling it, but now everytime my back aches for a minute or I felt a pain in wondering if I'm having a contraction.


----------



## chistiana

Kat happy v day and congrats on getting to such an important milestone! I hope cl has remained good or even got better! Don't worry too much about the gain...it will drop off with running around your baby! It took me a week to lose ds's gain, a year to lose dd1's and I m still 3 kg up 16 months after dd! Ow well...getting there!!!

Twinkle glad you could share your news with your family, no matter what you should be able to take pride in your baby and share that happiness!

Klabro 3.1 from 3.2 is not really something you can call a difference...as your doc said cl can flunctuate a bit even by the hour of the day! Sorry about the scare but glad your little girl is just cooking so well! Upside down sucks..I remember those kicks hurt a lot! She has plenty of time to twirl in there though! Don't worry about the bh, this is all so normal..drink more water just in case but bh were very frequent for me too after about week 18 or so!


----------



## katlin

Hey i havent formally been diagnosed with an ic yet but this is my fifth pregnancy i have a 6year,5year and 3year old, my son was a difficult induction with ventous and 47 stitch recovery my second was pprom at 34 weeks, my third i had labour stopped 5x, was on bed rest and progesterone then had pprom again at 35 weeks. Followed by a 6 week miscarriage back in may. I am now pregnant and 16 weeks 2days along and have been put on bed rest again due to my cervix measuring 2.5 on Friday at 15 weeks 5days :(. I had a cvs a couple of weeks ago due to a bad nuchal scan that was done vaginal and know im carrying a healthy baby girl who we've named Luna. Now i just have to wait for my next scan November 2 it seems so far away i am terrified of losing this baby :(


----------



## klabro

Thank you for the reassurance Chistiana. I feel like such an irrational person in this pregnancy, but the anxiety is real. I'm glad there wasn't much of a change this week and hoping for the same news next week. I've been chugging tons of water since yesterday just to be safe. 

Katlin-welcome and I am sorry you are going through this. Is there a reason they are waiting until November 2 for a recheck? At a cervical length of 2.5 I would think they would be checking weekly, waiting over 2 weeks doesn't seem to be the norm. At my high risk clinic they give a cerclage once your length gets to 2.5. They start weekly monitoring once you go under 3. Did they say why they are making you wait so long between checks? I'm sorry you are going through this, it is very nerve wracking.


----------



## Kat5200

Klabro at my 18 week scan the tech had to wait for a few minutes as well because I was having Braxton hicks contractions... she said it was very normal to ease my panicked mind! Your cl sounds really good so far yay!!

Thanks for the positive thoughts Christiana! 

Welcome katlin I hope your next scan is positive news!! If your worried request a scan earlier. I find most doctors will do it just so your stress is less. My first cl scan at 17+3 I was less than 2cm... after cerclage and progesterone suppositories my cl is now 2.4-2.7 which the doctor is happy with. 

I'm heading to my OB appt in about an hour nervous and excited all at the same time! 

Sending prayers to all you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## katlin

I live in Canada and can't seem to get either of my family doctors or emergency to take me seriously in my concerns, and i dont see my baby doctor till November 14 and neither doctor im seeing will give me an emergency referral. So im very frustrated and anxious. My radiographer told me 3 was the cut off anything below was concerning. But because my cervix is closed neither sees it as an issue, so basically even though im high risk and now extremely high risk they won't do anything until i start dilation or if there is a considerable drop by my next scan.

N hang in there klabro i know how hair brained it makes me after having three fairly easy uneventful pregnancies to fretting about every pain, feeling and measurement aand and I'm so sorry about your twins thats so sad and your very brave to try again


----------



## katlin

To answer the other questions they dont seem to put women overto obgyn/ob care until after 20 weeks here :(


----------



## klabro

Thank you Kat, makes me feel better to hear that its normal. My MFM reassured me that while she has seen a cervix go from long (as she is referring to my length) to short in a weeks time, she hasn't it seen it go from long to completely gone in a week. So for now I stick with my weekly scans and hope that we catch any changes quickly.

Katlin-thank you, it is hard to try again and while I know some of the stuff I worry about is totally normal I still can't help but wonder if it is causing changes. I'm sorry they wont see you sooner, its good that your cervix isn't open though. Just try to take it easy as much as you can with your kiddos around. I know there are a lot of doctors who don't necessarily treat at 2.5. I'm sorry that nobody is taking you seriously though, that has to be very frustrating.


----------



## katlin

I know what you mean its been so long since I've been pregnant that i dont remember a lot its like being pregnant for the first time im researching and basically relearning everything. I also wonder if over thinking about my issues couldn't be aggravating them aswell. 

Long closed cervix thoughts for everyone!


----------



## klabro

Kat-hope your appointment went wel!


----------



## katlin

Feeling anxious, i just want the second to come so that i can get some more answers. I was very uncomfortable last night with cramps and a few Bh. I ended up taking my seriquel early just so i could go to sleep and shut off the worry and discomfort. Woke up feeling less crampy today, but i have school drop off and pick up aswell as have to drive outside of town to pick up some things we need so ill be probably doing more sitting than laying down today :(

Strong closed cervix thoughts ladies!


----------



## klabro

Sorry you are feeling anxious Katlin. Not knowing what is going to happen is the worst feeling in the world. Sending positive thoughts your way! Sitting is still better than being on your feet!


----------



## chistiana

I am sorry your pregnancies are not as care free as they should ladies..praying for positive measurements for all of you!!


----------



## Kat5200

Had my MFM appt today, cervix still holding stable. 1.9cm below stitch with a total cervical length of 2.4-2.7. I'm 24w3d today. Doctor feels comfortable seeing me once a month I said I still want every 2 weeks. She said that's fine so every 2 weeks it is.


----------



## klabro

This is awesome news Kat!! So happy you are at 24 weeks and have a stable cervical length. Your story gives me hope that I'll be making it to these milestones. 

I couldn't sleep last night and was let my mind go crazy thinking about my cervix...not for any real reason other than what I would call normal pregnancy growing pains. Its so hard not to question the "normal" pains/pressures/cramps of pregnancy when you are constantly wondering if your cervix is shortening.


----------



## Kat5200

Thank you.. I get that same worry as well it's awful... I lose sleep a lot over that


----------



## klabro

I've had to start taking half of a unisom at night or else I don't sleep. I'm hoping its just temporary while I make it through this stressful time. When I don't take it I just end up awake half the night thinking about my next appointment. Only 3 days until my 18 week measurement.


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad you had great measurements Kat!!!


----------



## chistiana

So happy for you Kat..here's to many more to come!


----------



## klabro

Chistiana-How was your pelvic pressure in subsequent pregnancies. I've been told by my MFM and regular OB that it is normal to feel more pelvic pressure since this is my third pregnancy. I swear this baby is literally just right in my pelvis. I can feel kicks/movement in my lower back/rectal area. I don't feel a ton of pain in my cervix just yet, but I know she is just right down there.


----------



## klabro

Hello ladies. Just had my 18 week anatomy and cervical length check. My cervix is up to 4.2 this week and baby girl looks healthy. Has anyone heard of this? Cervix getting longer without a cerclage? I'm slightly nervous about what it all means. I'm also feeling relived....for today. I'll start worrying again by tomorrow, but for today I can breathe.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies!, I'm starting my journey for rainbow number 2!! I'm super nervous as I need a cerclage like last time but I hope all goes smoothly.

I hope you and your babies are all doing well!!. X


----------



## Twinklie12

Great measurement klabro! I know it's tough but that should totally reassure you!!!

And congrats xMissxZoiex! So exciting! Rainbow babies are the best. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

I have my 12 week ultrasound tomorrow... wish me luck!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you :D 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow!! So exciting!!.


----------



## chistiana

Klabro I think that was true for me...with Maya (6th pg) it felt like she d drop at any minute...she stayed in the longest!! My cervix also got longer although I did have a cerclage in! Your length right now is awesome! Seems like you re doing the right thing!! 

Misszoi aaahhh congratulations on the new pg!! I hope it's a stress free one!!

Twinkle good luck tomorrow, I hope your news are as good as klabro's!


----------



## klabro

MissZoie-Congratulations!! Glad to have you join us, hopefully for a very uneventful 9 months :) 

Twinklie-Good luck, let us know how it goes!

Chistiana-Thank you. I was actually in complete shock when I saw her doing the measurement and it was going above 4. My length doesn't change when they apply abdominal pressure either. Just hoping for another good length next week. Fingers crossed. I figured out what most of the pressure I was getting was, her butt and legs were bouncing around on my bladder. She moved up some last night I could feel it instantly.


----------



## klabro

How is everyone holding up? I feel like the weeks get longer and longer now that I am in the middle of the time that all of my changes and loss happened last time. I'll be 19 weeks on Saturday and all of my changes last time happened between 18 and 20 weeks. So I'm SUPER nervous for my length check on Monday. I had my OB appointment yesterday and for some reason the MFM recorded my cervical length and 3.8 in one part of the report and over 4.0 in another. I was watching the tech do all of the measurements and never saw her get under a 4.1 so I am super confused where the 3.8 is coming from. I guess it doesn't really matter. My OB told me that my length could have gotten longer because my uterus is expanding out now which could have taken some of the pressure off of my cervix. They also had my schedule out my appointments through December, including my GD test at 28 weeks. That all seems so far off now. I had an 18 week appointment with my OB last time as well and it ended up being the last time I saw her in that pregnancy so yesterday was quite emotional for me. Scheduling all of those appointments out especially made me nervous because I kept picturing having to call and cancel them all. Ugh!


----------



## chistiana

Klabro try to stick to some positive thoughts sweetie..you re going to go to all those appointments and see your baby wiggle about..your length is awesome and that 0.2 difference is just measurement standard error I guess...I get that these weeks are going to be particularly difficult but have faith in your body...maybe it was indeed a twin thing and there is nothing to worry..plus you are monitored...your baby is safe :)


----------



## klabro

Thanks Chistiana. I think it is the nerves of getting through these weeks. I know that a lot of times IC will present itself in the same weeks for people so I definitely have that in my head right now. I'm going to start a book tonight in hopes of distracting myself until my next length check on Monday!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you girls, I hope it's a stress free uneventful nice normal boring pregnancy lol so I can enjoy it more than the last one.

Super nervous about my scan on the 2nd, I'm worried they are going to tell me it's twins and I won't be able to carry them :(. Trying not to worry about that now and to cross the bridge if we come to it... Wish me luck lol


----------



## Pinkfairy2

Hello

I've been reading this forum for the past 5 weeks, am on page 548 of the thread! 

Quick history 
Previous treatment to cervix - lletz
Son conceived via IVF 
Bleeding in pregnancy from week 8-17 
Cervical length scans - 27mm @16 weeks, 27mm @18 weeks, no idea after that as was messed about 
Son born at 31+5 - PPROM @31+2 but no active labour, spontaneous labour @31+5, infection detected once in labour and placenta showed infection upon analysis 

Current situation 
23 weeks with baby conceived via FET
Bleeding from weeks 5-9 
Cervical length scans - [email protected] weeks (inaccurate), [email protected] weeks then 22mm a few days later
Stitch inserted at 18+3 

Since then ive been on self imposed bed rest, my consultant hasn't recommended this and says I can be normal, within the usual limitations of having stitch. I'm on progesterone pessaries, again off my own back. 

My cervix hasn't been checked since the stitch apart from on an abdominal scan. I've never had any funnelling showing but last check was at 21 weeks. Consultant is happy with things and says stitch removal will be at 37 weeks however I just can't relax and believe it will be OK. 

I've started doing a bit more in the last week. Things like taking my son for s haircut, picking him up from playgroup (am being driven there and minimal walking involved). Today I'm going to go for a hot chocolate. 

All of this is worryng me though and I don't know if it's OK to be doing these things or if I should just be lying down. 

I'd welcome any advice as dont want to do anything to risk this baby.


----------



## tcinks

Hey ladies.
I'm wondering if any of you have a TAC or know much about them?

I know a lot of doctors don't like to do them but some will as a last resort. And I've been researching some of the top doctors in the field.


----------



## klabro

I just had my 19 week cervical check this morning and my cervix was measuring 5.6. I didn't even know that was possible. I know this tech measured a little differently, but the MFM saw the pictures of my cervix and told me it was measuring over 5. 

Miss Zoie-positive thoughts for your scan on the second, getting close now. 

PinkFairy-your measurements sound really good for you where you are and its great that you don't have any funneling. I've had the same advice from you (even in my last pregnancy with no measurable cervix) about bed rest. Can be fairly normal within reason...I've been taking it easy this pregnancy, but I am by no means on anything resembling bed rest. I take my daughter to and from all of her activities all week, I go to the grocery store with my husband and prepare some easy meals throughout the day. I just don't do any unnecessary activities and try to lay flat in between all of this. 

TCinks-I've heard of the abbyloopers forum that has pretty much any information you would ever need to know about TAC on there including doctors, insurance issues, etc.


----------



## Twinklie12

Klabro, such a great measurement! I hope you are letting yourself breathe a sigh of relief a bit!!!

My 12 week scan was great - healthy baby. My cone biopsy surgery is tomorrow (13 weeks), and first cervical check 4 weeks after that at 17 weeks. They don't want to measure sooner to ensure no infection of the incision area. We'll know the biopsy results end of this week. Wish me luck!


----------



## klabro

Twinklie-Such great news about the scan! Good luck with your surgery tomorrow, keep us updated. Be thinking of you! The cervical measurements are nice because they do allow you to breathe a small sigh of relief if nothing else, for a few days. I'm glad they will be monitoring you closely.

I am relieved for right now, but of course always cautiously optimistic. I want to think "how can I shorten THAT much in 4 weeks" but of course I know the cervix is so unpredictable. For now, I'm celebrating another week with great news :)


----------



## chistiana

Klabro these are great news! I don't think I ever had a cervix longer than 5!!! Enjoy!!!

Pink fairy I will have to go with "see how it feels"...for my 4th pg and 1st cerclage bed rest (doc imposed) meant bed rest..the moment I got up for longer than to pee or shower..I had my daughter! With my 6th pg and 2nd cerclage I worked full time and took care of two toddlers up until 39+1...even stitch removal didn't shift my cervix! So take it easy, when you feel tired rest and see how your measurements go!

Tcinks sorry I don't know much about the TUC :(

Twinkle great news about your 12 week scan!!! Good luck tomorrow, I ll be thinking of you and hoping for great results


----------



## klabro

Thanks Chistiana. I keep looking for stories of people with incompetent cervix who have had similar measurements and went on to shorten or went to term, but it is extremely difficult to find. The techs who measured my cervix in previous weeks usually just did a straight line at the longest point of my cervix that they could, but this tech actually drew a line the entire length of my cervix the whole time. She also looked at it way longer than the other techs and measured it the most times. In your experience on here have you ever seen anyone with IC that had a measurement that long in the 19 week range with no cerclage? My husband wants me to relax now, but I'm still nervous for the measurements through viability.


----------



## chistiana

No I ve never heard or read of anyone with ic and a cervix that long! My doc told me that anything between 3-5 is normal over 5 is long under 3 it depends!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It's TWINS!!! I'm so scared!!! And excited!! My consultant seem positive!!. Anyone here been able to carry twins with IC???


----------



## klabro

MissZoie-Congratulations. My twins didn't make it because we didn't know about the IC and it was caught WAY too late. There are SO MANY positive stories of twins and IC. I've probably read them all haha. I know that you will be fine, it'll be stressful, but it is completely possible. Just do the best you can to take care of you, twin pregnancy is no joke. Its so different than being pregnant with a singleton. You've got this!!


----------



## katlin

Great measurements ladies!!!!
N twins omg!.

My update from my scan today im now at a 2.4 i was at a 2.5 last time and now i have funneling :( so i start on progesterone tomorrow and see my specialist on the 14th


----------



## tcinks

xMissxZoiex said:


> It's TWINS!!! I'm so scared!!! And excited!! My consultant seem positive!!. Anyone here been able to carry twins with IC???

Congratulations! I have no experience with twins but I have heard that the the transabdominal cerclage is great for that. You can find more at abblyoopers.org I've been looking into that myself, but think I will go with a traditional one. 

And speaking of which, the high risk doctor I saw today says she wants me to get my cerclage at 11 or 12 weeks, while my other doctor said 13 or 14. Does that seem too early? Personally I'd feel better with an earlier one, with my first loss being at 13 weeks. I'm 8 weeks now, so not too far away!:D


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on twins Miss Z! So exciting and I'm sure scary, but you can do it! Just take care of yourself. Good luck!

TC, if an earlier cerclage makes you feel better push for it! My mom had cerclage with me and I was born two weeks late. :)

Had my cone biopsy surgery today. Trying not to be nervous that they cut a chunk out of my cervix today! Bleeding is normal for up to six weeks. It's a bit terrifying to be honest. If it gets to be a heavy flow I am supposed to call the doc and go to the local ER. So I'm going to be nervous for a long time. Get biopsy results Friday. Oncologist visit in 3 weeks. And first cervical check visit with high risk OB in 4 weeks. If I get nervous he might try to check me abdominally in 2 weeks. But no vaginal checks allowed for 4 weeks to avoid infection. Lots of waiting!


----------



## klabro

Katlin-I'm sorry to hear about the funneling. I know that my high risk doctor told me that there can be a variation of measurements by a few mm depending on the tech. I'm glad they gave you the progesterone though. I can't believe they are still making you wait until the 14th to be seen though.

TC-I've seen plenty on other forums I'm a part of where the cerclage has went in at 12 weeks. I'm glad that you have a good team of doctors helping you! Very reassuring.

Twinklie-glad the procedure is over and hoping for a smooth recovery for you over the next couple weeks. I'm sure you are stressed, but try to relax and take care of yourself as much as possible! Easier said than done, I know that!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls! I wanted to introduce myself since I just found out that I am pregnant with twins from my second IVF cycle! I had a short cervix with my first twin pregnancy although that wasn't why they came early. My DS was falling behind on his growth because his placenta started failing, so I had to deliver them early. My story has a happy ending though since my twins are healthy 3 year olds and they are both doing great! They did both have long NICU stays though so I am hoping to avoid that this time. 

Long story short since I know I have a short cervix I am getting a cerclage this time! I found a really good high risk OB that I have my first appointment with next Wednesday and I am hoping once I tell him my short cervix history he will let me get an early cerclage. That will take all of the stress of my short cervix out of the equation at least. I am hoping that what happened with my DS in my first pregnancy was a freak event and that this time my twins will both grow healthy, and make it to full term with the cerclage, which is 37 weeks from what I have read about on the internet! I am nervous about getting the procedure but the benefits will out weigh the risks I think! :thumbup:


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome wannabeprego! So exciting - twins!!! The cerclage sounds like a great idea, even if for peace of mind. I hope you carry those babies full term!


----------



## wannabeprego

Twinklie12 said:


> Welcome wannabeprego! So exciting - twins!!! The cerclage sounds like a great idea, even if for peace of mind. I hope you carry those babies full term!

thank you for the warm welcome and the well wishes! :hugs: I hope you have a wonderful weekend! :flower:


----------



## katlin

Hey so im finally being taken seriously i see my high risk doctor on monday! Im on progesterone, i was denied cerclage unless things become worse based on my history of pprom but ill be getting weekly scans and monitored more closely because i put up a big stink! Yay finally feel like something is going right!


----------



## klabro

Welcome wannabeprego and congratulations on your twins! What great news. Wishing for a healthy happy 9 months for you.

Katlin-good for you! I'm glad they are watching you and taking you seriously. It is hard to speak up to our doctors sometimes, but looking back at how I was treated when I lost the twins I will always be my biggest advocate from now on!


----------



## Twinklie12

Kaitlin so glad you are getting the care you need!

I am feeling much better today, and the bleeding is much less. So I'm feeling less worried! Still no biopsy results, but I'll keep calling.


----------



## wannabeprego

katlin said:


> Hey so im finally being taken seriously i see my high risk doctor on monday! Im on progesterone, i was denied cerclage unless things become worse based on my history of pprom but ill be getting weekly scans and monitored more closely because i put up a big stink! Yay finally feel like something is going right!

That is great news hun! :hugs::hugs: I hope that if the cerclage is needed they give it to you and that you have a H&H 9 months! :hugs:



Twinklie12 said:


> Kaitlin so glad you are getting the care you need!
> 
> I am feeling much better today, and the bleeding is much less. So I'm feeling less worried! Still no biopsy results, but I'll keep calling.

Sorry about the bleeding! Big hugs to you hun! I hope it goes away and that it isn't anything serious! :hugs::hugs:

I just started having spotting lastnight, and it made me nervous, but thankfully today it has lighted up!! I had it early with my first pregnancy also so I understand how scary it is!! Fingers crossed that it stops for the both of us!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kat5200

I have missed so much!! I guess I haven't been on for a while!! I had my MFM appt yesterday 26+2 cervix is holding well and my measurement was actually a tiny bit longer 2.6-2.8cm!! Baby has turned to head down position but isn't engaged or pushing hard on my cervix everything looks good so far... she measures in at 2lbs4oz.. I'll have to read back a few pages to catch up with everyone!!


----------



## klabro

Twinklie-glad to hear the bleeding has slowed, that is a good sign! Still keeping my fingers crossed for positive biopsy results.

Wannabepreggo-hopefully your spotting goes away, I've had it in all 3 of my pregnancies as well!

Twinklie-So happy to hear you are at 26 and a little longer cervix!! That is awesome news. I bet the next several weeks fly by and you'll be posting pictures of your new baby girl! My girl is breech right now and causing all sorts of weird aches/pains over in my bladder area. I don't mind as long as my cervix has good measurements then she can sit however she wants!


----------



## Pinkfairy2

Hey ladies

Today and yesterday I've been having a sort of burny, stingy type feeling where I imagine the stitch is. I don't have any discharge and my urine is ok, though I did notice it stung a bit more when weeing though maybe it's more the downward pressure when at the toilet causing it. I'm almost twenty four weeks and had the stitch five and s half weeks ago. 

Is this a bad sign or is it growing, stretching feelings?


----------



## chistiana

Miss z congratulations!!! 

Tcink I think they wait until 12-13 weeks so that the NT scan can clear major markers.

Twinkle glad to hear the procedure went well although I know the bleeding, even though normal must freak you out. I hope it stops soon!

Katlin sorry about the funneling but it sounds like your doc had a good eye on you now.

Wannabe wow two sets of twins! Congratulations!! 

I am forgetting the last lady's name and I ve switched pages to remember the rest but I think what you re describing sounds normal..I used to have a lot of pinching where I imagined the stitch to be and it never was anything bad!


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi ladies - got my biopsy results - great news! They got it 100% out, and it was all still pre-cancer/stage 0. She said this was the best possible news! Hooray! Basking in this good news for a little bit. Still have to worry about my cervix, and just focus on having a healthy baby. 

I get my cervix checked by the oncologist in 2 weeks to see how it is healing. The bleeding has stopped now almost completely, just some when I wipe or (TMI warning!), when I go #2... bearing down probably aggravates it a bit. So hopefully I am healing well.

I see my high risk OB for the first cervical measurement in 3 weeks. FX!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Twinklie, tha is wonderful news hun! :hugs::hugs: I am so glad it was negative for cancer! Fingers crossed for your next US, I hope your cervix length is nice and long! That is great that the bleeding is slowing down! I hope that you heal up well and the bleeding stops soon! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## klabro

Great news Twinklie! So happy to hear this! Also great that the bleeding has slowed down.

So my 20 week measurement is 3.2-3.4. Apparently my 5.7 last week was a fluke and as pointed out by my regular ultrasound tech (who I did not have last week) it appears it was because I was having braxton hicks when that tech did the measurement which can make your cervix appear very long. I think the tech was inexperienced because I have never seen her at the high risk clinic before and they normally rotate the same 4 techs all the time. She was doing the measurement completely different than I have seen any of the "regulars" do it. She was tracing a line the entire length of my cervix (like drawing it freestyle) where my tech just uses a straight line from one end to the other. Would this length difference worry you guys at all or does it just sound like differences in tech? I guess because I go back weekly at least we should have enough time to catch it if it is in fact shortening?


----------



## Twinklie12

I think the latest measurement is great, klabro, and the last one was probably just a fluke! Although it was a nice long fluke we would have liked, this latest more accurate measurement is still nice and long!


----------



## wannabeprego

Kat5200 said:


> I have missed so much!! I guess I haven't been on for a while!! I had my MFM appt yesterday 26+2 cervix is holding well and my measurement was actually a tiny bit longer 2.6-2.8cm!! Baby has turned to head down position but isn't engaged or pushing hard on my cervix everything looks good so far... she measures in at 2lbs4oz.. I'll have to read back a few pages to catch up with everyone!!

That is great news that your cervix measurements are good and everything looks great with your baby! :happydance::thumbup: Fingers crossed that it stays that way through full term for you!! Good luck! :dust::dust: 



klabro said:


> Great news Twinklie! So happy to hear this! Also great that the bleeding has slowed down.
> 
> So my 20 week measurement is 3.2-3.4. Apparently my 5.7 last week was a fluke and as pointed out by my regular ultrasound tech (who I did not have last week) it appears it was because I was having braxton hicks when that tech did the measurement which can make your cervix appear very long. I think the tech was inexperienced because I have never seen her at the high risk clinic before and they normally rotate the same 4 techs all the time. She was doing the measurement completely different than I have seen any of the "regulars" do it. She was tracing a line the entire length of my cervix (like drawing it freestyle) where my tech just uses a straight line from one end to the other. Would this length difference worry you guys at all or does it just sound like differences in tech? I guess because I go back weekly at least we should have enough time to catch it if it is in fact shortening?

Those measurements are good hun! :thumbup:Fingers crossed that it stays that way and you make it to full term!! Goodluck!! :dust::dust: Sorry about the faulty measurements with the tech that didn;t know what they were doing!! :wacko::dohh: Hopefully you won't have them anymore!!! :growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, tomorrow I have a US with my new OB DR! I really hope that I like this guy! He is a high risk OB and he has really great reviews. I hope that after I tell him about my short cervix history with my first twin pregnancy than he will agree to get me in for an ealry cerclage (12 to 14 week time frame) If he doesn't than I will ask him to refer me to someone who will or I will find a new OB dr that will do it for me! I feel like the cerclage is a must have to ensure the safety of my twins and my chances of making it to full term, without it I would be terrified of loosing my babies. So fingers crossed that this guy will be open to it and that I like him once I meet him! I just worry because i have read stories online where with a multiple pregnancy they won't do a cerclage. I just hope that isn't going to be an issue for me to find a dr that will! 

I am also hoping to see two heart beats fluttering away because my last US we didn't see heart beats yet because it was too early. One twin was measuring right on track at 5 wks 4 days and the other was smaller at 5 wks 1 day, so I really hope that they are both growing with healthy heart beats! Wish me luck! 

My bleeding stopped after a few days! Thank goodness! Fingers crossed that is the last time that I have to worry about it and that it is gone for good!


----------



## chistiana

Klabro your cl is great hun! As I said I have never seen over 5 myself and that was at the beginning of a pg! My doc also just draws a straight line, that free styling must have cause the fluke! It's still great though, nice and long for your gestation!! 

Twinkle great news friend!! I am so so happy for you!!! I m keeping everything xd for a nice and long cervix too!!

Wannabe, I hope your ob agreed with the cerclage, it only sounds logically to go that way!! And here's to two healthy and strong hbs!!


----------



## Twinklie12

wannabe, I hope you are heaving a great appointment today with an understanding doc who will agree to cerclage!


----------



## klabro

Thanks Chistiana. I was floored with the length being over 5 anyways and I was also slightly leery based off how how the scan was done. Baby has also moved to head down now so I'm not getting sharp cervix/bladder kicks anymore.

Wannabe-Hoping for some good news from your doctor today and that they are willing to work with you to get healthy babies here!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you for asking me how things went and for cheering me on girls! :hugs::hugs:

Okay, so I will start out with the positives, I like the OB DR, he is very nice, soft spoken and has a calming quality! He is a petite, short thin guy, he might be Asian or Philippine. The great news is that I liked him right away once we started talking. I told him about my IVF cycle, and history up to this point. We talked about my short cervix and he suggested a cerclage before I could even bring it up! So he is 100% on board with the cerclage. He told me that it was optional to do a US since it was early and I had once last week,but I asked to have one because I told him I was worried about the smaller twin's growth and I was anxious to see heart beats. 

So here are my ultrasound pictures. I will start out with the good news, the baby that was measuring on track looks great, we saw fetal pole, yolk sac and a healthy heart beat, beating away! :thumbup: The smaller one was still smaller with no heart beat and the DR didn't think he even saw a yolk sac. The second one was harder to see because of the positioning and the Dr said even though his bedside US machine is okay it isn't that great. So he was concerned with the development/growth of the second one. He gave me a RX to have a US done at another place with a better US machine to verify what is going on with the second sac. I scheduled the next US for next friday 11/18 at 12:15. So keep your fingers crossed and keep the second twin in your thoughts/prayers. Although most likely the second one just probably isn't going to make it and it will probably be just one baby. 





So I am of course disappointed that the second twin might not grow and progress, but in a way I am happy that the one twin is healthy/ growing good with a strong heart beat! :thumbup: So it is mixed emotions. DH and I were getting ready for twins again and now it is looking like it might just be one baby! 

My next OB appointment is Wednesday the 24th in the morning.


----------



## Twinklie12

oh wannabe, so much to take in! First off, I'm glad you like the OB and he is on board with your cerclage plans. What a relief. I am so happy to see that one healthy, growing baby, but I am sorry to hear about the concern with the second twin. I'll be thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## chistiana

Wannabe its good to hear how nice the ob was and how supportive and on board. Also happy to hear and see little baby A. Sorry to hear baby B might not make it but I will keep it in my prayers and keep my hopes n faith up. I ve said this before but with my last one at about 6 weeks I had a drop of blood. I freaked and rushed to the first private us center I could find. The tech saw an empty sac. No yolk no pole no nothing...3 hours later I was at my docs office...not only did we see a bay in there we also saw my mayas little flickering heart!


----------



## katlin

Wow that's a lot to take in wannabe im so sorry both twins might not grow that has to be hard :( my son had a vanishing twin as they called it two eggs like yours but the other didn't grow. Hes a healthy six year old now and i joke that with his appetite he ate his twin he thinks its funny then asks me if that means there's a baby in his belly. Its hard when you gear up for two though and things dont go to plan. I hope you see another heart beat when you go in again :)


----------



## katlin

Just had a 24hour stay in l&d after having contractions every 15min I've dilated a cm and have been put on procardia following the contraction at 25mg every 6hours but have been told i can move around more? Weird i think.


----------



## klabro

Sorry that you were in the hospital Katlin, but glad they have you on the procardia. How many weeks are you now? Might just be a doctor to doctor recommendation...They don't believe in bedrest where I am so even when my cervix was completely effaced last time I was not put on any sort of restrictions.


----------



## klabro

wannabe-I am sorry to hear that one twin may not make it, but I am so happy that you have one healthy LO in there. Will be thinking of you up until your next scan! So great when you have a doctor that is on board with the treatment that you feel comfortable with. I know first hand that it is really hard when that doesn't happen. I've really had a lot of anxiety because the original treatment I wanted for myself isn't happening.


----------



## katlin

Im still light duty no lifting no pushing or straining minimal walking ect but she did say that i would be ok to pick up and drop my kids at school and cook dinner so long as im not having contractions or cramping :)


----------



## katlin

Im wondering if anyone else is having problems with headaches and joint pain since starting on progesterone i had mild issues before but now being up to 200mg it seems to have gotten worse?


----------



## klabro

I just get the shot once a week, but I haven't noticed really any side effects. I do feel like I might get a little emotional the second day after a shot, but that could also just be the relief because my shots coincide with my cervical length checks haha. I have heard of it giving people headaches though!


----------



## katlin

Yeh its weird i go all day but as soon as i get within 2-3 hours of my next dose i get a wicked headache and i get really sore joints all day


----------



## katlin

Im definitely going to mention it to my doctor when i see him next and see if i have any options for management because my joints are just so sore


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've got my stitch booked in for the 20th of December, has anyone managed to carry twins to a safe gestation with a shirokah? (I think that's how it's spelt)


----------



## klabro

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've got my stitch booked in for the 20th of December, has anyone managed to carry twins to a safe gestation with a shirokah? (I think that's how it's spelt)

I have read so many stories of women carrying twins to term with a shirodkar stitch. Try the forums keep em cookin, and baby center incompetent cervix. I've read countless success stories. The key is finding MFM's or OB's that will do it when you are pregnant with twins, that is the hard part because so many wont.


----------



## katlin

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've got my stitch booked in for the 20th of December, has anyone managed to carry twins to a safe gestation with a shirokah? (I think that's how it's spelt)

I definitely think there's hope to carry to a safe gestation i was reading on keepemcooking.com about a woman with triplets who carried to 35weeks with a stitch and a few other success stories. It can definitely be done you just need to make sure to keep as little pressure on your cervix as possible!


----------



## klabro

Had my 21 weeks length check today, the shortest length they got was 2.9 after pressure, but the measurements were between 2.9- 3.1 so they went with 3.1 for my length.


----------



## katlin

klabro said:


> Had my 21 weeks length check today, the shortest length they got was 2.9 but the length they consistently got was 3.1 so that is what they went with for my length.

That's a great length! My doctor has opted to wait till 24weeks for a scan saying there really isn't much that can be done :( i have another appointment tomorrow were im going to push for a piece of mind scan.

Oooh another thing i wanted to ask everyone on progesterone is do you get really messed up dreams just like really weird dreams? I literally dreamt i was coming in and out doors chasing the mad hatter this isn't the first really odd dream I've had since starting progesterone lol


----------



## katlin

Klabro what are some things you've done to help keep your cervix length stable


----------



## klabro

I've had some pretty out there dreams, don't know if it is the progesterone or if its just strange pregnancy dreams. They have definitely been vivid though.

As far as what I have been doing, I've honestly just been taking it easy whenever I can and trying to drink plenty of water. I still take my DD to almost all of her weekly activities which is 1-2 different things a day. I cook meals but try to limit the time I'm up and active when cooking or cleaning to less than 30 minutes. Mostly I'm just resting on the couch whenever I get a chance. My husband has been doing the grocery shopping and I only go out to the store 1-2 times a week for no more than 20-30 minutes and just to grab a few things not a full on grocery trip. 

If I were you I would definitely push for a piece of mind scan, I don't think that hurts anything and they should do that for anyone in this situation. There are things they can do so it is really frustrating that they tell you otherwise. A scan takes a few minutes and if it helps give you a piece of mind then I think they should do it.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you ladies, I'll go have a look at those sites, I'm willing to do anything to get these babies to term. 

Xxx


----------



## tcinks

Cerclage on Monday, less than a week away now! I'll be 11 weeks. Starting to get worried, but I'm sure it will be fine. I'll be at the best hospital in town for high risk pregnancies.


----------



## tcinks

klabro said:


> Had my 21 weeks length check today, the shortest length they got was 2.9 after pressure, but the measurements were between 2.9- 3.1 so they went with 3.1 for my length.

Great length! How are you doing? Is reaching the week of your previous loss emotional for you?


----------



## klabro

tcinks said:


> klabro said:
> 
> 
> Had my 21 weeks length check today, the shortest length they got was 2.9 after pressure, but the measurements were between 2.9- 3.1 so they went with 3.1 for my length.
> 
> Great length! How are you doing? Is reaching the week of your previous loss emotional for you?Click to expand...

Thank you. To put it mildly I'm pretty emotional and anxious. It was a bittersweet day for me because I am officially past the point of my loss so that feels pretty good, but at the same time the anxiety didn't really go away. I'm still nervous about my length and what will happen next week. Trying to have faith that if there are any changes they will catch them. These weeks leading up to week 24 are just so difficult. I am glad to hear that you have your cerclage scheduled! I bet it will feel great to get that done and be moving on to the next step!


----------



## Kat5200

I'm glad to see everyone is doing well!! Klabro your length is great!! I've been under 2.5 since 20 weeks, I just hit 28 weeks today yay!! Third trimester!! I had a regular OB appt today he said my cervix feels the same as the last 2 times he's checked. I am scheduled for my last transvaginal ultrasound this Friday I'm hoping everything is still holding strong! I've been having so many Braxton hicks contractions today I am a bit worried, I went into preterm labor with my first around 30 weeks they stopped it and I continued until 37+4 days. I hope I don't relive that again. I've been moving around much more I slowly strted doing more at 24 weeks and now I'd say I'm on very very modified rest. I have my baby shower in 3.5 weeks and I'm just hoping I can hold on well past then! Fx'd


----------



## chistiana

Katlin sorry about the scare! If it's not too uncomfortable try sleeping with your pelvis a little elevated to give your cervix a rest!

Klabro that's a good length! It seems it's pretty stable! 

Kat congratulations for reaching this great milestone. 28 weeks was THE milestone for me!

Tcinks I m sure it will all go very smoothly, will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## tcinks

Okay this might be a TMI post but I'm hoping someone can relate!

So obviously we haven't been having sex since I found out I was pregnant, just too nervous. Doctor never said we couldn't, we just decided it would be best. Well obviously that's hard. And we figured once I get my cerclage we definitely wouldn't be able to, so we might as well do what we can now. Well we didn't actually have sex, but I did orgasm :blush: Everything was fine afterwards. I'd say that was a week ago. Well today I had an orgasm in my sleep! :wacko: I woke up right away and could feel blood flowing down. :( It wasn't a ton, but enough to freak me out, and it was bright red. I had spotting in all my other pregnancies but hadn't in this one so I just thought I wouldn't and it was so comforting. Now I'm just so worried. I hope baby is okay. :cry: please someone tell me there's nothing to worry about!


----------



## klabro

Tcinks-the bleeding could have just been from the sudden increase of bloodflow causing sensitivity on your cervix. Orgasms cause uterine contractions and increased blood flow(normally harmless, just some of us have more sensitive cervixes IC related or not). Happened to me in my pregnancy with my DD and I got checked and my OB told me all of this.


----------



## Kat5200

Tcinks I agree 100% with klabro. Could have just been the O agitating your cervix. I'd still call in to get checked just to ease your mind. 

Yesterday was my very last transvaginal ultrasound to check my cervix I was 28+3. Measurement was 2.5cm. That has been my length since 20w. So it's very stable. 10 days away from 30 weeks!! I am scheduled for cerclage removal on 1/10 at 36 weeks, unless I go into labor before hand. I will continue to be manually examined by my regular OB until 34 weeks only because of my history. But all is well and I got the ok to resume normalish activities... still no lifting heavy or jogging but I feel so relieved!


----------



## tcinks

Kat5200 said:


> Tcinks I agree 100% with klabro. Could have just been the O agitating your cervix. I'd still call in to get checked just to ease your mind.
> 
> Yesterday was my very last transvaginal ultrasound to check my cervix I was 28+3. Measurement was 2.5cm. That has been my length since 20w. So it's very stable. 10 days away from 30 weeks!! I am scheduled for cerclage removal on 1/10 at 36 weeks, unless I go into labor before hand. I will continue to be manually examined by my regular OB until 34 weeks only because of my history. But all is well and I got the ok to resume normalish activities... still no lifting heavy or jogging but I feel so relieved!

Such great news!!!&#128515;


----------



## klabro

Kat-CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a huge milestone. I can't wait until I am there! Take a big sigh of relief and enjoy your pregnancy now. So happy for you :)


----------



## chistiana

Kat congratulations, I just love this milestone!! You re lucky I pleaded with my doc to remove the cerclage at 36 weeks but he wouldn't accept doing it before 38!

Tcinks lol I kept having sleep orgasms when I was pg with dd1...it was unnerving! I agree with the cervix being irritated but still have it checked. Has it stopped now?


----------



## tcinks

chistiana said:


> Kat congratulations, I just love this milestone!! You re lucky I pleaded with my doc to remove the cerclage at 36 weeks but he wouldn't accept doing it before 38!
> 
> Tcinks lol I kept having sleep orgasms when I was pg with dd1...it was unnerving! I agree with the cervix being irritated but still have it checked. Has it stopped now?

Glad I'm not the only one :haha: It has stopped, it only happened like right in that moment, thankfully. Feeling better, I'll just tell my doctor about it when I see her Monday.


----------



## klabro

Hey ladies, just had my 22 week CL measurement. The good news is that it has increased from last week to a 3.5 for this week. No dynamic change, no signs of funneling. One week closer to 24.


----------



## Twinklie12

Awesome progress and measurements klabro! I have such a great feeling for you.

The oncologist checks my cervix for healing post surgery tomorrow. No more bleeding or discharge so I'm feeling good!


----------



## klabro

Thank you so much Twinklie I appreciate it. Its been such an anxiety battle this whole pregnancy. I'm trying so hard not to compare this time to my loss, but of course its hard. 

Looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes tomorrow! Such a great sign that you don't have anymore spotting.


----------



## Kat5200

That's great klabro!! Your getting closer and closer!! For me personally from weeks 22-28 went by so fast I hope the time goes by for you fast as well!! 

Twinklie sounds like your healing well... fx your doctor tells you the same (I'm sure everything is perfect!!) 

As for me I'm 29 weeks today. I've been feeling pretty good lately, a little nauseous occasionally... I guess since I never had a bit of morning sickness in the beginning it caught up to me in the third trimester lol!! I'll take it though. I have no more cervical checks via ultrasound my OB will only manually check twice a month. I'm on the home stretch finally!! I'm so happy everyone of you are doing well too!! Happy holiday/ thanksgiving!!


----------



## chistiana

Happy thanksgiving everyone! Twinklie i hope your appointment was all great news!!!

Klabro I m pretty sure you ll be 38 weeks still measuring 3.5 cm lol!! Great news!

Tcinks hope you haven't had any more scares :)


----------



## chistiana

Kat never had any ms but I too would gladly take the reassurance any day when I was pg! Happy home stretch!!!


----------



## tcinks

Glad everyone seems to be doing well!! :D

I had my cerclage put in Monday! It wasn't as bad as I thought. The side effects from the spinal and pain medication have been the worst , though. Extreme itchiness and headaches! And still a little sore in my back, but not bad. I go back next Thursday for a follow-up. The weird thing is my doctor gave me no restrictions. NONE! Just to go about life as usual. I definitely won't be doing that. :/


----------



## Kat5200

Tcinks so happy all is well after the cerclage!! My doctor gave me no real restrictions either except "take it easy" I got my emergent cerclage placed at 18+2 and stayed on bed rest until 24 weeks then I started moving a bit more, I'll be 30 weeks in a couple days and I'm still taking it easy but doing normal light house work. You'll do great just stay down as much as possible


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls, I'm not even 10 weeks pregnant yet and I already feel like my cervix is going to give out any moment.

I'm having lots and lots of watery discharge sometimes pink / brown, I don't know what to do I'm distraught, I feel this is a sign of my cervix opening ! :(

I have no one to talk to and feel so alone and scared :'(


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad you got the cerclage tcinks! Hope you are feeling better. I skipped the pain meds altogether after my cone biopsy. I prefer pain to the side effects! Ugh!

My oncologist appt last week went well. She said I am healing great, and reiterated the biopsy results were best possible news. I don't see her again until 6 weeks post baby delivery!

She did say that my cervix doesn't look that long though. She would guess under 2.5 cm. :( 

I see the high risk OB Tuesday. Only abdominal ultrasouns cervix measurement as they don't want to risk infection yet. I'm not sure what they will do if my cervix is deemed "short". I guess we'll see. Trying not to worry. 

Lovely ladies have any advice or precautions you take? Foods to avoid? Movements to avoid?


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies.
TCinks-glad you have your cerclage and the procedure went well! I know what you mean about the "no restrictions" I just can't bring myself to abide by that either. 

Kat-30 weeks! So happy to hear your weeks progress, just gives me more hope to keep going through the weeks! 

MissZoie-I'm sorry to hear you are feeling this way :( I always spot through the first tri in my pregnancies and it makes me a nervous wreck. I really hope you are doing ok and taking it easy. 

Twinklie- my cervix has appeared shorter on abdominal ultrasound that transvaginal also...and its never been below a 3. It really isn't an accurate way to tell if it is "short" or not. What week will they start doing transvaginal scans? Really the only advice I have is take it easy. Also if you ever feel cervical pressure try sitting in "polar bear" position for 15 minutes, helps me soooo much!


----------



## klabro

I forgot to add my last part. I went to the MFM this morning for my 23 week 2 day cervical length check and I am at 3.3. I have one more check next week and I'll be released back to my regular OB (who wont be doing cervical checks until later in the pregnancy) All 5 of the MFM's at the high risk clinic I go to want to release me after today's appointment, but I pushed for one more since I'll be over the 24 week mark by then. What do you ladies think about being released this early in the pregnancy? They say that my lengths have been consistent and stable and they all feel comfortable releasing me and that in cases where they would expect a dire outcome my length would already have decreased. I was planning on pushing for checks until 27 weeks, but they just don't think I need them.


----------



## Twinklie12

MissZoie - pregnancy is so scary, no one talks about that part! But it really could be normal. Share your concerns with your doctor and try to take it easy.

Klabro - great measurement again! I think I'd trust the doctors, but easy for me to say and harder for you, I know!

Also - the oncologist checked my cervix visually, just by eye, through a vaginal speculum. Not an ultrasound. My abdominal ultrasound is tomorrow with the OB. Two weeks from now I should be able to get a trans-vaginal US check (they want to wait until 6 weeks after surgery to avoid infection). I'm so anxious for tomorrow!


----------



## tcinks

klabro said:


> I forgot to add my last part. I went to the MFM this morning for my 23 week 2 day cervical length check and I am at 3.3. I have one more check next week and I'll be released back to my regular OB (who wont be doing cervical checks until later in the pregnancy) All 5 of the MFM's at the high risk clinic I go to want to release me after today's appointment, but I pushed for one more since I'll be over the 24 week mark by then. What do you ladies think about being released this early in the pregnancy? They say that my lengths have been consistent and stable and they all feel comfortable releasing me and that in cases where they would expect a dire outcome my length would already have decreased. I was planning on pushing for checks until 27 weeks, but they just don't think I need them.

You have a great lengh, but I'd be concerned, too. I honestly don't know how often my doctors will check, one of them said I won't need to be checked since I have the cerclage. Ahhhhh! Cerclage can fail! I go back for a checkup Thursday so I'll ask my doctor about it. I would feel better if I got checked through week 28. Do you think your normal ob would continue to check it? I know mine said she would.


----------



## Kat5200

Klabro, your length is great!!! My MFM doc checked mine through week 28 but that was due to mine being on the short end (2.5cm) my regular OB has been manually checking since 22 weeks and will until 34 weeks again because I am short. I'm sure you will be just fine :) 

Twinklie12 my only advice until u can have a trans scan done is stay off your feet as much as possible 

As for me, I've had some scares this past weekend with painful cramping... I'm not calling what I was feeling contractions because I was not getting any sort of tightenings just very low pubic cramping-consistent. I have my OB appt tomorrow and I will talk to him about it. My baby shower is the 10th so excited now I'm worried I won't make it that long :-/ ugh all the stress is crazy!! It seems like I will have a good week or two feeling great followed by contractions cramps pressure something that sets off my anxieties!! 6 weeks until removal fingers crossed I don't have to have it removed sooner


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi all! I had an abdominal scan this week and my cervix was measuring over 3 cm, hooray! He said 3 cm is average cervical length for all pregnant women, so it's great for someone who had a cervical cone biopsy surgery. Hooray! I get checked again in 2 weeks, and they can do trans-vaginal by then if need be. Hoping it stays this long. Also... found out I am having a BOY! Eek! So excited!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Jumping in here I'm 21+6 and was diagnosed with a really short cervix @ 0.6cm at 20+1. I'm on 200mg preogesterone daily and was told a cerlage at the short of a length was too risky as the water bag could break and it poses more chance of infection as well. I had a follow up ultrasound this past Tuesday and small increase to 0.9cm. No dilation cervix is still closed and firm. 

Bedrest is so very hard, mentally more than anything. Especially at this time of year when there is so much festive things going on. But I will do whatever it takes to bring my baby boy here safely.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Hi ladies. I've just found out I'm pregnant with my second child. My first was premature and there was question of incompetent cervix last time so I was just wondering what might happen this time, does anyone know?
I had an appt at my doctors this Saturday and she booked me an emergency appointment with the midwife this Tuesday and I don't know what to expect. Is there any way they can find out if I actually do have incompetent cervix or will it just be a game of wait and see? I am so anxious and really hope they take my worries seriously.


----------



## klabro

Thanks Kat!

Congratulations on a good cervical length and a boy Twinklie! So glad to hear :) 

Welcome hearmyprayers- Hang in there with the bedrest! There are many ladies here who have been in your situation and will be able to offer great moral support to get through, keep cooking that baby :) 

Kirsty-why did they think you had an incompetent cervix last time? Was cervical shortening detected on ultrasound and at what week? I see from your signature you delivered at 32 weeks so from my experience they wont give you a diagnosis of IC based on that. Usually you will not be "diagnosed" with an incompetent cervix until you've had one or more second trimester losses or more than one pregnancy that results in cervical changes characteristic of IC. Most likely they will end up recommending weekly progesterone shots and weekly or bi-weekly cervical length scans to check for any shortening unless you have a very proactive doctor (they are definitely out there). Keep us updated on your appointment. Congratulations on your pregnancy!!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Thanks very much. Yes I was sent for a scan at 26 weeks just because I was measuring 6 weeks ahead so they wanted to check for excess fluid but found that all normal and checked cervix length then and found it to be shorter than expected so I was sent for another scan at 29 weeks and I was starting to dilate, they scheduled me for another at 32 but that's when I had him. I'd been in hospital at 31 weeks with full blown contractions and by then I was 2cm dilated but they managed to stop the contractions with a drip and sent me home on bed rest until it started again a few days later and I was already 4-5cm so had to deliver. I didn't really ask questions at the time as I didn't get chance, then forgot all about it after Rio was born. Hopefully it'll be something my midwife will know all about but my care will be with a different mw and a different hospital this time around.


----------



## klabro

Kirsty-I'd say based on the contractions etc. they might lean towards treating you with pre term labor rather than IC. You really could just have a proactive doctor that will recommend doing a cerclage just to be safe though. Progesterone injections are supposed to help keep your uterus calm. Do you know what the cervical length was when they said it was shorter than expected?


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome hearmyprayers... bed rest does sound mentally exhausting. I hope you are finding ways to keep yourself distracted. We'll be thinking of you as you keep that baby in!

And welcome kirstybum! Just make sure they are measuring your cervix and keeping an eye on things, ask a lot of questions and push your concerns to be sure they are heard. Good luck!


----------



## kirstybumx3

I don't but could probably ask my midwife to find out from my notes as they definitely told me at the scan. Hopefully they'll just monitor me more closely then. Thank you.


----------



## lindsayms05

Sorry for my post and run! What a busy time of year now. I had my TAC placed on 11/14 and all went well. I am now in my first tww and hoping and praying I get my BFP for Christmas. I'll try to read up on what is happening with everyone when I have a few minutes. Good luck to all.


----------



## klabro

Well ladies, not great news for me today at my 24 week check. My length dropped to being between a 2.2-2.8 the length was varying depending on how she measured. Basically since I am 24 weeks they don't recommend doing any follow up length checks, don't recommend any further progesterone because I am already on the shots and the MFM clinic is releasing me back to regular OB care. UGH.


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Klabro I'm sorry that's got you down. I still think you have plenty of length, it's really not TOO short. Keep taking it easy and I bet things will all be fine. I'm sure that isn't reassuring at all but we're all thinking of you and cheering you on to keep cooking that baby!


----------



## tcinks

klabro said:


> Well ladies, not great news for me today at my 24 week check. My length dropped to being between a 2.2-2.8 the length was varying depending on how she measured. Basically since I am 24 weeks they don't recommend doing any follow up length checks, don't recommend any further progesterone because I am already on the shots and the MFM clinic is releasing me back to regular OB care. UGH.

I'm surprised they're releasing you with your length continuing to drop :/ I mean no, it isn't a terrible length, but the fact that it dropped so much would be concerning for me too. I'm sorry. :( Do you think your normal ob will continue to check your length.


----------



## klabro

Thanks ladies, I'm pretty anxious. I'm surprised they are releasing me at this gestation as well. Basically from what they are telling me it isn't going to get any longer at this point and they aren't going to change my treatment plan because they do not recommend bed rest so it will just end up causing me more stress to continue being monitored (not true). She told me that if my length was under 2cm they would possibly recommend vaginal progesterone but at this length they would only add progesterone shots if I wasn't already getting them. Also said, that at my length there is still a good chance for me to deliver at term. Although they did add the growth scan for baby at 30-31 so I'm sure that means that they know an earlier delivery is likely.


----------



## chistiana

Klabro I am sorry this is so stressful hun...it isn't a bad leangth considering ic is only considered an issue for the next 4 weeks but I know how you must feel. Can you put yourself on bed rest for the next 4 weeks??

Hearmyprayers hi. Sorry you ve found yourself in this situation. I was there too back in 2012.. I did 5 months of strict bed rest with only toilet breaks..initially it was extremely hard especially as I had an 18 month old baby to care for (well I couldn't care for !) but in a way I got used to it and it you ask me now I might even say I miss it sometimes. I watched a lot of tv series, finished my dissertation, read a billion books and slept a lot! The day I got up to go but my son his bday present ( he was turning 2 that day) I actually gave him his sister as an early present!! It's tough but you ll get there. We re here to chat :)

Kirsty if you feel like you want to be proactive you could ask for a cerclage although at that gestation I agree it's more to do with preterm labor. My first was born at 38+4, my second at 35+2 and my third at 39+3 so I guess you never know how it might turn out!


----------



## klabro

Chistiana- I would love too, unfortunately we have zero family here and my husband works 24 hour shifts every 3rd day. So on days when he is home I do as little as I possibly can, but on days when he works I have to take my DD to school or whatever class she has that day. When I'm home I'm laying and taking it as easy as possible. I'm not going out grocery shopping or anything like that so if I am up and around it is usually for less than an hour at a time. I'll be 25 weeks Saturday so I'm trying my best to be positive that I only have a little more than 3 weeks until I hit that 28 week mark. The MFM just seemed so completely unconcerned with me getting that far.


----------



## klabro

Well update, I've been scheduled to be checked in 2 weeks. I decided to call the MFM clinic back today to ask some more questions and I talked to the doctor who treated me when I lost the twins. She is the same one who didn't want to do a cercalge but agreed to weekly checks. Anyways, she said that given my history she would have scheduled me for one more check because if my cervix has drastically shortened in those 2 weeks they would absolutely change the treatment plan to include steroid shots, etc. I'll be just shy of 27 weeks at that check.


----------



## Pinkfairy2

Klabro do you have a stitch? My length was between 20-26 at 24 weeks with a stitch and they were also unconcerned. I'm 28 weeks now. Had a growth scan yesterday which had been booked for weeks since the stitch was in so now I'm wondering if like you say, they're expecting an ear,y delivery. I've another growth scan at 33 weeks (should be 32 but due to xmas....). They have said their plan is to remove stitch at 37 weeks. Yesterday she checked cervix abdominally and it was closed with no funnelling. She said she's not concerned and as your doctor said, there's not much more she could do so no point interfering up there any more. 

One thing I am wondering about if anyone knows anything about is that my cervix has always been quite curved. It was very curved at twenty four weeks but yesterday was very straight. I'm wondering if this is a bad sigh that it's starting to shorten etc? Does anyone know? 

Can't remember the name of the lady who had previous baby at thirty two weeks but similar to me. I had PPROM at 31+2 and then went into labour at 31+5. I'd had my cervix monitored from 16-22 weeks due to lletz treatment and it was short (2.5-2.7) though did remain stable at that with no funnelling. No action was taken and they wouldn't even give me progesterone. I am pretty sure they said my cervix was shut when my waters went. This time I was monitored with CL scans from 16 weeks. It was reported my length dropped 1cm beyeeen 16-18 weeks though I doubt the initial 16 week measurements accuracy if I'm honest. The stitch was done at 18+3 and I've put myself on progesterone (interestingly I'd been on progesterone until 16 weeks due to it being a FET and then came off it which is when the supposed drop happened) but my doctor doesn't know I'm on it because she doesn't agree with it's use. I was also on bedrest after the stitch. Not entirely full but pretty much. At 24'weeks I began getting up a bit more and then gradually more and more. I'm very very very anxious about this. I still lie down most of day but can take a trip to a shop if I'm driven and don't walk about too much. I don't know if this is OK or not and I feel every day that the baby could come. 

There was no warning of my waters going before, everything had been fine, though I'd bled from 8-17 weeks. I'm petrified the same thing is going to happen again. 

That was a big ramble and what I meant to say is make sure you are checked regularly for CL and a stitch put in if it drops. Ask for progesterone pessaries too as I really believe they help.


----------



## tcinks

Klabro, I'm glad they're doing one more check!


----------



## Twinklie12

Klabro, so glad they are going to check you again! Sorry for all this stress. Let us know how it goes!!!

My next check is 12/13 and they will be able to check transvaginal by then, but they did say they might check abdominal and only check transvaginal if it looked short on the ab scan... so hmmm....


----------



## klabro

Thanks ladies! Yes, they still don't recommend any bedrest for me. I am taking it really easy though. I'd say I'm up for less than an hour Basically just saying that they'll offer steroids etc. depending on the length. I go on the 20th so just under 2 weeks now. I'm hoping for at least a stable length. 

PinkFairy-I do not have a cerclage.

Twinklie-Hoping for a good length for you!


----------



## HopingCarter

Hi Ladies, I too have a cerclage, YAYYY!! I got it put in Friday morning 12/2 which coincidentally was the same day I lost my last princess at 13w. Doing much better than expected though, which is suprising. It was nothing like I thought it would be after reading other posts and watching others' videos. I thought it was going to be weeks and weeks worth of pain and bleeding and discharge, but nope. Completely opposite. It's so nice to see everyone here who has had a cerclage is doing well and it's holding up for them. I go back for my follow up on 12/9 and then I will get checked every 2 weeks and if at 21 weeks there is no change/shortening/funneling, they will change it to every 4 weeks.
I do have a question though, has any one here who's had a cerclage placed, also taking the p shots WITHOUT having progesterone issues? My sisters' both had them and they swore by them, that if they hadn't got the shots they believe they would've had pre-term labors with all of their kids. Now, albeit, they didn't get cerclages because they didn't need them, but the very fact that the shots help prevent pre-term labor is what has me interested. I just want to know what chances I have of getting the shots, for that reason alone, since my progesterone level is pretty good, just as another line of caution??


----------



## HopingCarter

Klabro, I just read your story and I know you don't have a cerclage, but I would feel the same if I were you WITH a cerclage. I'm going to certainly keep you in my prayers and pray that your cervix will hold up for you until you baby's ready to come into this world. I know you don't know me from squat, but I am rooting for you lol


----------



## tcinks

HopingCarter said:


> Hi Ladies, I too have a cerclage, YAYYY!! I got it put in Friday morning 12/2 which coincidentally was the same day I lost my last princess at 13w. Doing much better than expected though, which is suprising. It was nothing like I thought it would be after reading other posts and watching others' videos. I thought it was going to be weeks and weeks worth of pain and bleeding and discharge, but nope. Completely opposite. It's so nice to see everyone here who has had a cerclage is doing well and it's holding up for them. I go back for my follow up on 12/9 and then I will get checked every 2 weeks and if at 21 weeks there is no change/shortening/funneling, they will change it to every 4 weeks.
> I do have a question though, has any one here who's had a cerclage placed, also taking the p shots WITHOUT having progesterone issues? My sisters' both had them and they swore by them, that if they hadn't got the shots they believe they would've had pre-term labors with all of their kids. Now, albeit, they didn't get cerclages because they didn't need them, but the very fact that the shots help prevent pre-term labor is what has me interested. I just want to know what chances I have of getting the shots, for that reason alone, since my progesterone level is pretty good, just as another line of caution??

Yay! Glad you're here :)
I'm getting the shots with no history of low progesterone. My doctor said it was standard to get the shots and cerclage together because they have a good success rate.


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad it went well for your HopingCarter!!! Hope we all keep getting nice LONG measurements at our checks!


----------



## klabro

Thank you Hopingcarter, I really appreciate that. I am also on progesterone shots with no history of low progesterone. Seems to be the route many doctors will take in our situation.

So ladies, my report from my appointment Monday was released...here is the update. I have 2.3 cm of closed cervix...that being said, they did spot funneling. She told me that "she saw one picture where it looked like the start of a funnel but it wasn't evident in the other pictures" well according to my report they saw funneling. The report also says that she "discussed that this is a short cervical length for this gestation and that it indicates preterm labor and it just keeps going on from there....ummmm, no, she never said squat to me about preterm labor. She was incredibly short and seemed to want me to get out of there and was super dismissive "oh, I don't recommend any follow ups with this length at your gestation" WHAT? I mean how could we not follow up if I can get steroid shots etc. Sorry for the rant ladies, I am so extremely frustrated right now.


----------



## HopingCarter

I'm sorry Klabro, but that's some bull. Trust me, I dealt with doctors' and a specialist like that at Aurora, you know the kind that don't like the listen to the patients and think they know your body better than you do? Is there any way of getting another opinion or treatment from another specialist? I was blessed enough to have another hospital in my area with a different MFM specialist who has gone above and beyond for me and this pregnancy, so I definitely think you need to see someone else. Just hearing stories like that where the doctor, who's suppose to be the one looking out for you and the best interest of the baby, act as if they don't give 2 shits, it just boils me over. I went through it 3 times and they still weren't trying to take any further action to try and treat my IC. I hope and pray either she gets off her high-ass horse and get her nose from up ITS ASS and do what she needs to do or you find someone who will. I don't know what the next step will be, but with all this technology and new medicine, I know there's SOMETHING they can do.:growlmad:

Ok I'm calm now...


----------



## klabro

I'm in a fairly large city and the high risk doctors are all under the same hospital. There may be specialists in smaller hospitals, but these are the specialists in charge at the hospital with a level 3 NICU. She is just one of many that I see within the practice and the others are all good. I'm mostly just frustrated with her dismissal of it. She is not in charge of my OB care, just cervical monitoring. Unfortunately at this gestation there really is not much that can be done besides monitoring and treating with steroids or meds accordingly if I have any further shortening/dilation. My length of 2.3 (even with the slight funnel) is not enough for them to be admitting to the hospital or anything, just the follow up check in 2 weeks and and treat accordingly then. So for now I just need to hang in there and take it easy until I can be checked again.


----------



## klabro

Talked to my regular OB today, they are going to bring me back in on Monday for a follow up check at the clinic and they will prescribe me vaginal progesterone depending on the difference we are seeing. If I'm the same or worse they will prescribe it.


----------



## chistiana

Hhhmmmm so sorry about all this klabro..2.3 is not too bad but I get your frustration..I had steroid shots with all 3 of mine and I think this is the reason Natalia was born breathing perfectly fine on her own at 35 weeks. Push Defoe them. -'d push for the progesterone too..I was prescribed p vaginally altough I didn't have p deficiency just to keep my cervix strong. Praying your next appointment gives better news and can ease your mind a little


----------



## klabro

Thanks Chistiana. I'm happy to have the 2.3 length, a little concerned it decreased 1cm from the previous week. I'm also just concerned because of how fast my cervix went to nothing last time which I keep telling myself was a whole different situation because of the twins. I'm going to push for vaginal progesterone at my appointment. The main thing I was concerned about was that they were just going to stop monitoring me. Now that I have measurements lined out for the next 2 weeks I feel much better knowing I will be getting checked and that we'll at least be able to get steroid shots if they are needed. My main concern was getting those steroid shots if there was any chance I'll be delivering before 30 weeks. I wasn't too impressed with the "oh just come in with preterm labor symptoms I don't recommend further monitoring".


----------



## katlin

I understand your concern klabro as i found out the official report of my last cervical length was 2.1 and i had thought it was 2.3 i know no a big difference but it is a big difference to me. Hang in there klabro and happy to hear about viability :D I hit viability today and go for my next cervical length scan on Wednesday im excited because its been 4 weeks!


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Klabro so incredibly frustrating! I'm sorry you are going through that. Dismissive doctors are so maddening. You are doing the right thing asking for more checks so you can get additional progesterone or steroids as needed. I hope it doesn't come to that for you, but obviously getting checked is the right way to go! Let us know what you hear today.

My next check is tomorrow, hoping all is well.


----------



## HopingCarter

Glad to hear they're trying something then Klabro. That's a lot better than nothing at all.
Twinklie12, HI:hi: hope your appointment goes well tomorrow!

AFM--12 weeks today! I'm so happy and excited. I'm feeling so awesome. I have a follow up on 1/6/17 but I won't be getting an u/s.
Also, kind of disappointed that my doctor didn't advise me to get the progesterone shots. She said I don't need them and unless they see that my uterus, not my cervix, is changing or doing something weird then I don't qualify to receive them. Not because she doesn't want to add that extra security blanket but because she wouldn't be able to make insurance cover it so I will be paying out of pocket 100% for the shots, and that's every week and they are very expensive, which we don't have that kind of money...so she's going to check my progesterone on 1/6/17 just to make sure it's not falling or doing anything weird and if not she'll check it again on 1/30/17 for my 20 week appt, and if anything changes, she can prescribe the vaginal suppositories, but she won't do the shots. Then I have another scan at 24 weeks and if there's still change, she will prescribe the steriods and the vag suppositories. If no change, then nothing... So I will be a praying momma til 1/6/17!! And if my uterus and the stitch is holding up, that's even better!


----------



## tcinks

Hoping Carter, I just updated this on my journal, but walgreens called and said since my insurance doesn't cover it , they would see if the manufacturer would get it to me for free! So there are ways to get assistance, and I would look into it if I were you. Just for the extra peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## klabro

Twinkle-thank you and hoping for a good check for you! 

Hoping-I'm glad you are feeling good. All doctors are different with what they do, the important thing is that you are being monitored closely so you can catch changes in time to be proactive. I'll be thinking of you! 

Thinks-that would be great if they get it for you! 

AFM- had my follow up just now, no drastic changes, the shortest I was measuring was 2.0 and the funnel looks to have decreased a little. I will get to talk to my doctor tomorrow so I'm going to be asking for vaginal progesterone for some additional support. On to next week for my next check!


----------



## Kat5200

I feel like I haven't been on here for so long!!! Again I have pages to read through!! Klabro I scanned through and saw your troubles with the specialist, I'm so sorry. Just keep on them, make up symptoms to be seen if you have to, I did that a few times from 18-22 weeks. 

I'm 32 weeks today.... I had a 4 day stay at L&D 2 weeks ago due to a bladder infection that spread to my kidney along with kidney stones. I was contracting every 8-10 minutes but luckily they stopped and I didn't have my cerclage removed. I have an OB appt today. Last week at my MFM appt my blood pressure was high :( hoping it was a fluke I don't want to spend Christmas in the hospital!! My cervical length is still stable just waiting 4 more weeks for the removal!!


----------



## visionofmine

Hi, I havent posted in a while. All is well, I have been released for the MFM specialist and will have my cerclage removed at 38 weeks. It's usually done at 37 but the doctor will not be available. I had a preventative cerclage placed at 14 weeks and have not been able to slow down since. i did not get the shots or the vaginal progesterone gel this go round. With my first pregnancy I was given the progesterone gel because my cervix had completely thinned out and was funneling by 21 weeks. I gave birth at 23 weeks. With my second pregnancy I had a preventative cerclage at 14 weeks, no shot, no gel, and delivered naturally at 39+2. I am finally breathing a sigh of relief because I know once you hit the 28 week mark the baby cant "just fall out", that you will actually have to go into preterm labor and that can usually be stopped. Although I am afraid that I will go into labor with the cerclage still in place.


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi all!

My scan went great yesterday - baby boy's anatomy and growth are "perfect" and my cervix looks so good they said they can't even tell I had surgery, totally normal. So I get checked next in 4 weeks, Jan 10th. 

Hoping Carter, hope things keep going well and you don't need the progesterone! 

Klabro, glad they are continuing to check you, my fingers are crossed for you!

Kat - sorry for the hospital stay, I hope you are feeling better now and keeping that baby cooking.

vision - you are getting there, past 30 weeks is amazing, we'll be hoping everything keeps going well.


----------



## HopingCarter

Congratulations on your Baby Boy Twinklie, don't know if I missed reading a previous post or not, but I'm excited for you!! I've always wanted my first born to be a little man but for some reason I kept getting the feeling of girl every time and was right, and I'm thinking the same this time around too, but hey, they'll be loved the same either way. Glad to hear everything's going great for you too and that surgery didn't mess anything up. That's a blessing in it's own! You're almost half-way there. Can't wait til I'm 20 wks lol


----------



## katlin

Had my scan today my cervix measured 2.7 at the shortest :D im so happy with this measurement! Also got my first steroid shot go for my second tomorrow. I continue with the progesterone but now there happy waiting 4weeks for a scan. Baby is also measuring almost 2weeks ahead :)


----------



## klabro

Glad that everything looks good Twinklie!! Wonderful news. 

Great length Katlin and glad you got the shots too!

AFM-since I posted last I had one bout of monitoring in L&D for some Braxton hicks. My scan last Monday ended up showing a length of 2.0 still with minor funneling. At my L&D stay on Friday my length was up to 2.7 still with the same minor funneling. My funneling is 6mm so they say it is very minimal and the 2.7 was the closed length. I go tomorrow morning for the last length check they will do. I'm hoping to see a stable number consistent with the 2.7 from Friday. My OB took my case to a panel of high risk doctors she is a part of and all of them agreed that it could do more harm than good to add in vaginal progesterone in addition to the shots so I am just continuing with the shots. After this week they said they will manually check my cervix for the next 3 weeks (weekly appointments through 29 weeks) if I'd like so that we can know if I am dilating or thinning so that I can get steroid shots if needed.


----------



## Twinklie12

Klabro, it sounds like they are taking your case very seriously so that is good! Will be thinking of you.


----------



## klabro

Hey ladies. My length today was varying between 2.2-2.6 (they went with a final length of 2.2) with very minor funneling so I have stayed stable for 3 weeks now. The funneling has not gotten any worse, actually was a little less today. The MFM says there is no need to continue checking me unless I have PTL symptoms at which point they will do a speculum exam to check for dilation etc. Makes me nervous, but I've been told by both my MFM and OB that they just don't check after 26 weeks here because they would expect to see some degree of shortening around that time and wouldn't change my treatment plan at this point. Did a growth scan today, baby girl is measuring at about 2.1 pounds and everything with her growth looks good.


----------



## katlin

That's good klabro! And that's crazy my little girl was weighing in at 24 weeks?! Just hang in there you've made it this far Chicky! We both sound to be at about the same point. Just keep celebrating the weeks you accomplish my next short term goal is 28weeks so I've got 2weeks 5days till then!


----------



## HopingCarter

Well I am glad it hasn't gotten worse. Good to hear your little princess is still going strong in there. FX'd you make it all the way without any PTL symptoms


----------



## chistiana

Yaayyy great news klabro :)


----------



## tcinks

I can't remember if I updated here or not, but I start my progesterone shots next week! Called the pharmacist and confirmed delivery for next Tuesday! I hope they come in the morning because I'm supposed to have my appointment that day. Still so grateful I'm able to get them for free.

I am getting a little nervous that I haven't had a cervical length check yet. She said I'd get them every 2-3 weeks but didn't say when that would start. I really want one soon because my 21 week loss I'm pretty sure it started to change around 17 weeks . And by 20 it was too late. Obviously with the cerclage in, they don't think I will do that. But I know they aren't completely fail proof. :/ I would feel more comfortable knowing. I'm hoping they will check next week, although they didn't have me scheduled for it.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls, my cerclage was placed successfully on Tuesday. My consultant said I had a good length and managed to get a good shriodkah in!. In fact she said "that is a magnificent stitch if I do say so myself" :haha: let's hope that means it'll hold these twins in until 36 weeks!. X


----------



## klabro

How is everyone doing? This is my first week without a length check. I'll see how I feel later in the week, but oddly enough I feel kind of relieved right now. There was so much anxiety for me leading up to those checks every week and then I'd feel a big let down the next day and get emotional. I'll be 28 weeks on Saturday and that was my first big goal! Then on to 32 weeks!!


----------



## tcinks

Klabro, that's so exciting to be reaching 28 weeks!! Can't wait until I'm there. :)

I have my 16 weeks appointment today. I am nervous because she said nothing about doing a length check, and I haven't had one all Pregnancy! :( I have my cerclage and will be starting progesterone shots today, but I still am so nervous. I hope I can convince her to check.


----------



## tcinks

Everything went great today! Baby looked good and my cervix looked nice and closed, stitch holding up fine. They only did abdominal though, which I know isn't as accurate. But they didn't want to risk messing up anything with a vaginal scan. Next appointment in 3 weeks.


----------



## HopingCarter

Happy to hear everything went well with your appointment tcinks! 

Klabro, Yayy for 28 weeks. I can honestly say I believe you with the anxiety of getting the checks because no matter how badly we want to receive them, if ANYTHING changed that's not an increase in length can be stressful, so I agree. Happy to hear you're doing well though.

xMissxZoiex, happy to hear you have your cerclage placed :happydance: welcome to the group. :baby::baby:Twins....must be nice!


----------



## katlin

So things seem to be ramping up for me I'll be 27weeks on Sunday and I'm starting to lose my plug contractions are becoming more frequent but the doctor says my cervix is closed but low and soft. So it looks like even with progesterone and rest my body is still set on bringing my little Luna into the world early.


----------



## klabro

TCinks-glad the appointment went well! 

hoping-yes, this week actually went much faster than it normally does for me so it may just be the fact that I don't have the anticipation and nerves leading up to the appointments.

Katlin-are you having more Braxton Hicks or are they real contractions? I'm having a ton of Braxton Hicks, but I've been told over and over again that it is normal. I haven't had a manual cervix check though so I have no idea if I am dilated, soft etc. I have an appointment with my OB this Thursday and I'll see what she thinks about doing a manual check. Its hard to decide because the MFM told me I didn't need it unless I have PTL symptoms like bleeding/spotting, or contractions that aren't going away. Luckily even when I have Braxton Hicks they range from 10-25 minutes apart, but they never really get regular or increase in intensity.


----------



## HopingCarter

Happy New Year Ladies!! I know that's super late but this last week has had me on my behind. Just not feeling well at all. Every body said the second trimester is when things should get better for you and that has so not been the case for me. It's like it's gotten worse. I'm only 15 weeks but I was so sure these symptoms would for sure taper off. I just hope it's not like that the rest of this pregnancy because I've been really miserable, especially the last 3 days that's been the worst of all. 

I hope everyone else had a great coming into the New Year though. I'm praying for all of us to have our beautiful, healthy babies without complications in 2017. I can't wait to meet my bumble bee. How is everyone doing so far this year lol...


----------



## Kat5200

Thought I'd drop in real quick, it's been weeks since I've visited... again so many new posts and looks like new ladies!! Happy to see so many getting closer to that 30 week mark! As for me I'm 35 weeks today!! Braxton hicks really picking
Up and getting more uncomfortable, but stitch is doing it's job. I am scheduled for stitch removal next Tuesday at noon *yikes!!* i never thought I'd make it here and now I'm so scared lol!! Not so much pain, but when I can feel stitches being pulled I get a little queasy I can't imagine what having a super thick stitch pulled from my cervix will do *yucky* good luck ladies and happy new year!! I'll be reading through the posts and popping back in next Tuesday with updates lol!


----------



## tcinks

Kat5200 said:
 

> Thought I'd drop in real quick, it's been weeks since I've visited... again so many new posts and looks like new ladies!! Happy to see so many getting closer to that 30 week mark! As for me I'm 35 weeks today!! Braxton hicks really picking
> Up and getting more uncomfortable, but stitch is doing it's job. I am scheduled for stitch removal next Tuesday at noon *yikes!!* i never thought I'd make it here and now I'm so scared lol!! Not so much pain, but when I can feel stitches being pulled I get a little queasy I can't imagine what having a super thick stitch pulled from my cervix will do *yucky* good luck ladies and happy new year!! I'll be reading through the posts and popping back in next Tuesday with updates lol!

Yay! You're so close. :) It feels like I'll never be there. Please keep us posted when the little one arrives. :)

17 weeks and my anxiety is just getting worse. :/ I'm so afraid to do anything, I've been spending most days in bed. Hubby gave me my progesterone shot today for the first time. He was so nervous. :haha: But it went fine. My next appointment is in 2 weeks and I'm really hoping they do a transvaginal scan to get a more accurate length check.


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi ladies! Before Christmas I had a stitch come out from my surgery - and they were supposed to be in there and dissolve after 6 months, not 8 weeks. Ugh. So back to the doctor for another check, where another stitch came out. :/ However my cervix (then, and now, just measured again yesterday) is still measuring over 3 cm with no funneling. So.... just keep getting checked. I am also having a ton of Braxton Hicks contractions, which I don't think I really had with my first. Very uncomfortable! Perhaps brought on by the transvaginal scan? Who knows, but of course disconcerting given my issues. So I'll be joining the anxiety club with everyone else!


----------



## katlin

Glad everyone is still hanging on! 
Seen your other post klabro about pooping and having extra discharge I get this to and it can range from a clear discharge to a yellow thick discharge kinda like snot so maybe its normal for short cervix?
Hang in the tcinks I remember how much anxiety I had at 17weeks I thought everything was going to be the end!
Twinkle I really hope that your cervix doesn't start changing with the missing stitches I say keep taking it easy and I'm happy that your doctor is monitoring it closely.

On my end no real changes other then bh/contractions starting to pick up and I've been like weirdly emotional for the last three days, I cried over not having spaghetti sauce lol my bf thought it was hilarious.


----------



## klabro

Hoping Carter-sorry you aren't feeling well :( Hopefully you'll start feeling better soon.

Kat-Yay for 35 weeks! So awesome to hear. Keep us updated with how stitch removal goes.

TCinks-hang in there you are right at the start of the part that gave me the most anxiety. I still have it now, but its nothing compared to what it was around then.

Twinklie-sorry about the stitches. Good length though, so hopefully that is a sign of whats to come. I have had loads of Braxton Hicks this pregnancy and they have only seemed to pick up as time goes on. I would get them after transvaginal scans, but I can't say if it was from the scan itself or my anxiety about the scan.

Katlin-Thanks for responding to my other question, I'm sure its normal, just always on edge over here. I also have more Braxton Hicks this time, they are driving me crazy. I've been SUPER emotional too. Can't quite put my finger on why, but I definitely am.


----------



## Twinklie12

Def lots of BH and pelvic pain going on over here. Ladies with IC concerns should be exempt from these things, it's the last thing we need, we worry enough without them!


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies, had a follow up check today. My doctor did a manual cervix check and says that my cervix is high and firm, which is good news. My length feels to be about the same 2-2.5 cm, I am however 1-2 cm (she went with 2) dilated. She didn't seem overly concerned with dilation since my cervix is still high and firm for now.


----------



## katlin

Definitely something that will put you on edge klabro I honestly walked around 3.5 with my son from 36-39 weeks when I was pregnant with him and had to be induced lol so remember you can hang around dilated for awhile!


----------



## Twinklie12

Klabro nice to hear you are stable, but I am sure knowing you are dilated has to be a little unnerving. I have def heard of people being dilated for a LONG time though so try not to worry. 

My BH and pelvic pain has subsided a little bit today thank goodness. 

Nect check, and glucose test, is week after next for me.

Kaitlin how are you doing?


----------



## klabro

Yes, to be honest I have no idea how I feel about the dilation...It makes me nervous, but I guess I should feel lucky that my cervix feels the same length? Not really sure. Said my length appears to feel the same, obviously she can't tell me for sure. 50% effaced and 1-2 dilated. Ugh. I know they say you can dilate earlier in subsequent pregnancies so hopefully thats the case. I'm having a follow up growth scan to check her size and my fluid levels on Tuesday and I plan on asking the MFM doctor what their take is on the condition of my cervix. This pregnancy is just so full of anxiety. I sure hope she hangs out in there to a minimum of 34 weeks. 

Glad your BH have subsided some Twinklie, mine have seemed to decrease a bit too, hoping thats a good sign. Good luck on the glucose test. I never made it to the glucose test in my last pregnancy so the last time I took it was with my almost 5 year old and I totally forgot how much of that stuff you have to drink and how fast. I don't really find it bad when I do the lemon lime flavor, reminds me of really syrupy sprite, not sure I could do the orange one.

How many weeks are you now Katlin? I know we are super close.


----------



## katlin

I'm at 27.5 now I missed my weekly appointment this week because of my car kicking the bucket. But I Bought a new minivan yesterday needed something bigger anyways as my little SUV was only a 5seater and my new van is a 7. 
I've had contractions picking up in the evenings but I'm not to worried cause nothing's come from it. My next and final scan is on January 11. I keep losing plug lost the biggest chunk yet this morning lol. I still gotta schedule my GD testing was supposed to two weeks ago but I've been so busy with my other 3 and Christmas ect. But in the short term of everything only 2 days until I reach my next goal of 28 weeks. As long as I make it to 32 I'll be happy :).


----------



## klabro

That is kind of my take on it right now too Katlin...32 weeks is my ultimate goal right now...I'm so torn on letting my OB do manual checks for the next 3 weeks until I get there, she says it isn't going to "stir things up" but I did feel crampy and spot after the check last night, so I don't know. What do you ladies think? I'm inclined to trust her because she doesn't want to give me steroids until she feels confident that I will need them, which she didn't seem to think was the case for this week.


----------



## Twinklie12

Sorry about your car Kaitlin! Hope your wee one stays put!

I wouldn't know what to think about manual checks either Klabro. My practice last time didn't even do them late term. Everyone else who was pregnant knew how dilated they were etc. and I never knew because they said there's no benefit to checking, and it risks introducing bacteria etc. But if I were you, I'd probably want to be checked as there IS something they could do if they find something (steroid shots). I'm sure they are as minimally invasive as possible!


----------



## katlin

I get manual checks every week to check my cervix so I guess I'm kinda used to them. Plus they give me piece of mind, I figure its no worse bacteria wise then shoving my progesterone home lol.


----------



## klabro

Good to know Katlin. I've thought about it and I'm going to continue with them, if that is the only way they are willing to give me steroids then it is totally worth it to me. I honestly wasn't worried about bacteria, I was more worried about it "stirring things up" however, my cramping and spotting have went away this afternoon. Do you spot after a manual check? I think I did pass a little of my mucus plug last night afterwards, but it was just a small chunk.


----------



## katlin

I've been losing plug for a weekish myself I wouldn't worry about it to much, and yeh I usually cramp and have minor spotting after. I think maybe us ic women may lose plug earlier because our cervixs don't hold things were they belong anyways lol I just hold onto the idea that it regenerates its self so its not completely lost even if we lose a big ol snot wad from down below :). Sorry for being nasty


----------



## katlin

Is it bad that I'm frustrated with this week I'm so uncomfortable and the contractions seem to affect me in the evening every evening. I'm hoping for positive lengths on Wednesday I'll be 28.3 at that point so I know regardless baby will be OK even if she decides to make an entrance soon I just don't want her to have time in the nicu. I'm sorry for moaning just having an uncomfortable night. Only 9 weeks till term I hope it speeds up.


----------



## klabro

I am so frustrated and restless too. I am driving myself crazy laying on the couch. What are you doing activity wise Katlin? I still do stuff for my daughter when my husband is at work but otherwise I am just laying here feeling worthless all the time. I don't want any time in the NICU either, but I also feel like I am walking around like a ticking time bomb sometimes. So I say NO it is not bad that you are frustrated. This is such a stressful situation to be in. I will be hoping for a good length for you! I have my growth scan on Tuesday so for now I'm just trying to look forward to that and hope she is still on track so that if she does decide to come early she will be better off.


----------



## katlin

Not getting much rest these days with no vehicle sadly. And my hubby well his cooking is nasty so I cook all the meals. My kids have been off school since the 13 of last month for school break and go back Tuesday so I'm constantly cleaning behind them. Plus cleaning hair behind two shedding dogs I feel like I am fighting a never ending cleaning battle, cooking meals trying to prep for this baby. I'm also fighting my ex in court for assault charges from 16 months ago as well as I had him put back in jail earlier this week for a breach so I'm prepping for court for that. And I feel like I have never ending appointment's this week alone I have an ultrasound, my daughter has a dentist appointment, I have to consult with my oral surgeon, as well as an ob appointment and still need to squeeze my gd appointment in somewhere. I feel very overwhelmed and like I have no time to take care of myself and rest anymore. I haven't slept through the night in 3 weeks now. I just need something to give.


----------



## katlin

Not to mention I've gone up two cup sizes non of my bras fit, I'm leaking already, and I seem to have a permanent headache but my blood pressure is normal. Oh and I pee 3-4 times an hour.


----------



## katlin

Just having a miserable self pity party tonight oh and I want Oreo cookies and hubby won't go to the gas station lmao


----------



## klabro

Katlin-I am sorry :( That is really hard. I can't imagine having to do all of that on top being stressed about baby coming early. I am usually super neat and organized and it has been so hard for me to essentially let my house go these last several weeks. Luckily my husband does most of the "surface" cleaning so its not horrible, just not quite up to my normal standards. I have a really busy week this week too and minimal help so I'm feeling anxious about it, but there just isn't much you can do when you have to take care of your kids and make it to appointments etc. Hoping that your kids going back to school will give you a little more time to yourself for resting.

Hang in there. You can always vent here. I throw myself pity parties often lately it seems :)


----------



## tcinks

Kaitlin, that sounds miserable! I'm so sorry. You have so much going on. :hugs:

Klabro, you're nearly there! I know it doesn't feel like it though when you have nothing to do but rest on the couch. Hoping the time goes fast for you. When is your next appointment?

I have my anatomy scan Monday the 16th, and hoping for an internal scan to check length (last time they said they would only do abdominal because they didn't want to disturb the cervix) but I really would feel so much better with an accurate length. My cervix changes so quickly and I just want to keep an eye on it. In the meantime, I've just been resting and wishing the days away. Is it June, yet?!


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Kaitlin I am so sorry! I'd say try try to really let go of the cleaning, it's no where near as important as your baby. Sorry about all the other stuff, and I hope your pain subsides!!!

Glad you are able to rest Klabro, even thought it's tough to feel useless.

tcinks - hope you get an accurate measurement! My practice only ever says if it is over 3 CM (always has been), so I never get a measured number. Seems odd compared to everyone else? Oh well. I'm going to assume the high risk OB knows what he is doing.

As far me, my majorly painful BH contractions and pelvic pain has mostly subsided. Swinging into the New Year at work and hoping thinks don't get crazy so I can keep relaxing when I need to and avoid stress. We have had so much organizing to do at the house, and I traded old girl baby clothes with a friend who is having a girl, as she has boy clothes for me. My poor hubby was carrying bins of clothes up and down stairs, loading my car, he was exhausted! But I can't even lift a finger, I hate feeling so lazy!


----------



## Kat5200

Reading through all you ladies frustrations makes me feel better, only because I felt the same way 100%. So don't feel alone and know it gets better. :) today I'm 36 weeks had my cerclage removed (2 stitches) he tried twice but the pain was intolerable and he had to stop. I ended up with a spinal and a little extra meds to get those stitches out!! I dilated straight to 3cm and held there even with moderately painful contractions for hours but luckily I got to go home. For me the removal attempts prior to the spinal was the most horrendous pain I've felt.. I was hoping for a slightly uncomfortable removal like some women have but mine was far from that!! I don't want to scare anyone because the doctor said it's hit and miss with the pain, it can be manageable or it can be awful. So I hope you all have easy somewhat painless removals :)


----------



## katlin

Yay glad to hear your pretty much term now Kat! Sorry your removal was painful! 
I think most of us are worried about moaning on this thread because were all on egg shells about staying pregnant so moaning about being pregnant seems ungrateful to be were we are. But I think we need to remember that being uncomfortable, horomonal and pregnant isn't always a cake walk and to be kinder to ourselves and to one another. Just because were fighting to stay pregnant doesn't mean were not going to have those feelings of ugh I wish this was closer to the end. So I say cervical issues or not let's embrace one another's feelings of omg I feel like a massive beached human and not step on egg shells with one another.

I'll start I hope I'm still pregnant in 6 weeks but omg I want my bladder to be in my control again not at the mercy of her kicks and jabs making me feel like I'm gunna pee my pants when its only half full. And I can't wait to roll over in bed and not feel like a ball with a flat spot, and I can't wait to have freaking sex and not feel like a sexual rubber band pulled to its limit! Lol so let's hear the good and bad hell we've made it this far with added problems we deserve to be able to moan without people passing judgement saying well shouldn't you just be grateful to be this far with your shitty cervix. We are grateful but it really hasn't eliminated that were pregnant like everyone else at our gestation so while I'm grateful im pregnant I am no longer going to sensor the truth of how I feel because I am grateful but I also am pregnant and bloody well uncomfortable!


----------



## katlin

So time for my scan update I suppose baby is head down I'm approximately a cm dilated I now have 1.9cm of cervix left with funneling. So in 4weeks I've now lost 1cm of cervix and I'm funneling again as well as have some dilation. I need to make a doctors appointment and go for a second round of steroids. She also hasn't grown much but she's still on par for her gestation.


----------



## katlin

Oh and apparently I have calcifications on my cervix which is new.


----------



## klabro

Hey ladies, just came to update with my scan results from yesterday. My fluid levels are still considered normal/low so I will continue to be scanned every 3 weeks until they either are just considered "normal" or I deliver. Right now everything with the baby is good, they are estimating that she weighs 3lb 6oz. According to the abdominal ultrasound yesterday my cervix was fine, they didn't do transvaginal this time because they wont after 26 weeks. I'll get manually checked from my regular OB on Friday. 

Katlin-1.9 is still a decent length for where you are, I've been running across so many stories lately of women going to term on nothing. I'd say losing 1cm in a month isn't terrible at your gestation, my doctors all say you should naturally start to shorten at this gestation anyways. Heck, I lost a cm in a week at 24 weeks and have somehow managed to stay stable from there so lets hope you stabilize now. My MFM yesterday also told me that 1-2 cm dilation at this point isn't a big deal after a first pregnancy. I was nervous about the dilation but she told me it really isn't concerning to her....we shall see I guess. Just hope to keep pushing on until 32 weeks...


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies, had another follow up cervix check today. No changes to report. My cervix is still very high up, same length, 1-2 cm dilated. I might skip next weeks cervix check depending on symptoms. My OB said its really good that my cervix is so high, sign that the pressure isn't on my cervix too much right now. Feeling more hopeful for 32 weeks. My emotions are still up and down depending on the day.

How are you feeling Katlin? I didn't see your second message about calcifications on your cervix, did they say what that means or if it means anything?


----------



## katlin

I had strong contractions today for like an hour that passed had increased discharge but theyve stopped now, as for the calcifications I don't have a clue about them and ive kinda been bad and have missed two doctors appointments so I gotta make sure I go this week cause I have no idea what's going on with my body right now. Put myself and the pregnancy on the back burner the last two weeks but I figure sometimes that's what you gotta do.


----------



## tcinks

19 weeks and had my anatomy scan today. Baby looked great, measuring over a week ahead. :) we were tempted to find out gender but we resisted. 

Cervix is 2.5 cm and closed from the outside, stitch holding fine. But from the inside there is a tiny bit of funneling. They want me to take it easy this week and go back Monday for a follow-up scan.


----------



## katlin

I had funneling then to lots of rest helps!


----------



## Twinklie12

Hope everyone is doing ok and managing to rest up, without going too crazy! My cervix measured over 3 cm yesterday and no funneling, so the doc doesn't want to see me for another month. I hope I don't go crazy wondering in the month, but with my cervix being stable so far, in spite of the surgery and the stitches falling out, I'm going to think positive. 24 weeks today - viability!


----------



## katlin

That's amazing twinkle! And what a great length! I'm so happy your having such great luck with things remaining stable. 

Had a doctors appointment yesterday she says everything is looking great and is opting to send me for one more ultrasound kinda happy cause I like seeing her on the screen lol. Also was given an induction timeline if she doesn't come before of 37 weeks so between march 13-21 due to me having fast labors aswell as some other small reasons so regardless baby will be here within 8 weeks!!! I'm absolutely off my rocker excited!


----------



## Twinklie12

Ahhh so exciting Kaitlin.... and so glad you got to see the Doc! Hope your discomfort has eased. So far not too bad for me, but I am getting huge fast. I foresee misery in month 8 and beyond if I get there.


----------



## katlin

Bahaha yeh I've found the last two weeks trying and uncomfortable. I find using an old sheet and belly binding helps a lot just kinda holds up the extra weight when I'm mobile. Just keep making small goals twinkle and it really does seem as long either I'm happy you've made it really to what I considered the biggest goal viability, your baby really has a great fighting chance now which is awesome! Just think you literally have less then half The time you've already done honestly I think this is kinda my mantra I'm constantly reminding myself this. Also you get bigger faster with it not being your first! I'm so excited for all of us!


----------



## tcinks

Twinklie - yay for 24 weeks! 3cm is great! :) Hopefully it stays like that for a long time. Once I hit 24 I think my doctor is also going to stop checking the length for a while.


----------



## visionofmine

So glad to see everyone is doing well and hanging in there. I have gone from looking bloated just 2 weeks ago to OMG you look like you're going to pop. The pressure i feel when i stand after sitting for a while has me convinced that I am not going to make it to 40 weeks. I have 12 more days until the cerclage is removed and I'm just hoping he doesn't come then. Its interesting how we worry from the moment we get a positive, and just hope to make it to the next week. Next thing you know you are in your third trimester wondering if you prepared. My biggest regret is never taking the time to enjoy pregnancy. My first was born so soon I couldn't, the 2nd I was so afraid something would happen that I didnt, and this 3rd and final pregnancy between working full time, finishing up my degree, parenting a 4 year old and a 18 month old, etc. I woke up one morning and realized I've barely even acknowledged that I was pregnant. So I plan to send these last few weeks enjoying pregnancy, every uncomfortable moment.


----------



## tcinks

Okay so after my appointment Monday, I was a little nervous but mostly feeling confident. My MFM told me she expected that I would make it past viability by the current state of my cervix and how well my cerclage is holding. At 2.5 then. I was concerned last night so I went to L&D because I was a little worried that I was having contractions. The doctor there basically stripped all my hope. Didn't check me on the monitor and said that even if I was having contractions there was nothing they could do. :/ He also said I'm about 80% effaced and soft, which I guess isn't unheard of with IC, but just made me stress even more. My doctors never prescribed bedrest but I'm so worried and can't think of anything else to do. :(


----------



## katlin

Tcinks I can't remember but do they have you on progesterone? I was also low and soft and with rest and 200mg of vaginal progesterone I gained length as well my cervix hardened back up. Definitely get off your cervix lay down, lay down, lay down! Also push for vaginal progesterone if your not on it already I swear its the thing of miracles.


----------



## tcinks

Thank you for the encouraging words. I am definitely laying down most of the day. I am on the shots but plan on bringing up the suppositories with my doctor Monday.

Do you also have a stitch?


----------



## katlin

I don't have a stitch resting as much as I could has been my savior I also put a thin pillow under my hips when laying down. I was told the suppositories were better for direct absorption so it may actually help more with hardening your cervix back up! I also sat at 3.5 cm dilated 80% effaced low cervix and fully engaged with my son from 33-39 weeks pregnant. You still have a good chance of getting past viability but I don't recommend lifting over 7lbs walking further than your bathroom, and laying with your hips partially raised. I think if you can do your best to do that you'll have alot better of a chance.


----------



## katlin

No cleaning, no vacuuming have hubby prepare meals and leave snacks at your resting spot as well as a cooler with drinks pretty much anything to avoid getting up and moving.


----------



## katlin

Oh and something my doctor recommended for calming my contractions at home was to take two Tylenol with codiene because apparently codiene relaxes your muscles which in turn relaxes contractions, I don't know if that is an option for you cause we get it over the counter here in Canada


----------



## tcinks

Thanks so much!! How far are you now? I also have a cerclage in so hopefully that helps a little more, as well. I definitely have been just laying down most of the time, hubby is wonderful and handles meals and cleaning. So basically just up to go to the bathroom, and shower a few times a week. Unfortunately I don't think we have that OTC. :/ The only time I've had it before is in the hospital. I'm almost 19 weeks but baby is measuring about a week and a half ahead. Not sure if that really makes a difference, but I'm hoping that means he or she is getting good and strong so that if I do end up delivering early, he or she will have a better chance for survival.


----------



## katlin

That's great just keep hanging in there just 4weeks 3days till vday


----------



## chistiana

Tcinks I don't usually comment as you ladies are all at about the same situation currently and have each other for support and so I only just read along. However given I was once in your situation especially with the contractions..do you take extra magnesium? My doc had upped it from 2 to 6 per day to calm the contractions. It's over the counter (at least here) so it's very easy to get


----------



## tcinks

chistiana said:


> Tcinks I don't usually comment as you ladies are all at about the same situation currently and have each other for support and so I only just read along. However given I was once in your situation especially with the contractions..do you take extra magnesium? My doc had upped it from 2 to 6 per day to calm the contractions. It's over the counter (at least here) so it's very easy to get

Hey! Thanks for sharing. I haven't been taking it, but I do have some! What dose did you take it? Does it have other benefits besides calming contractions?

20 weeks today and cervix is a tiny bit longer than last week and no sign of funneling! So I think the bed rest has been helping. They said no more scans but I'll have weekly appointments until week24.


----------



## chistiana

Tcinks I m not sure...I know it's to relax your muscles..same with eating bananas but much more concentrated! And it definitely doesn't hurt anything! If I remember correctly I used to take 6x200mg daily but it's been a while..I ll see if I can find any leftover boxes to see how much each pill was..I definitely took 6 of them!


----------



## katlin

Just checking in to see if everyone is still cooking their babies?


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi all! Hope everyone is still doing well! Still cooking my baby boy, 25 weeks today. Feeling pretty good and having less BH contractions and whatnot. Feeling rather huge, not being able to exercise sure isn't helping that. Oh well, I will worry about it after bubs comes. xoxo


----------



## katlin

Yay twinkle I'm so happy your still cooking, I know I'm nervous about getting the weight off after myself as I'm getting married in August!


----------



## Twinklie12

Well congrats Kaitlin! I'm sure you will be beautiful!


----------



## tcinks

Twinklie12 said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone is still doing well! Still cooking my baby boy, 25 weeks today. Feeling pretty good and having less BH contractions and whatnot. Feeling rather huge, not being able to exercise sure isn't helping that. Oh well, I will worry about it after bubs comes. xoxo

Ugh same here! I never was super into working out, but I typically maintained a pretty healthy weight and got moderate exercise. Now just sitting/laying in bed all day...I'm gaining so much. :( I know it's for baby so I'm trying not to focus too much on it. Hopefully it won't be too hard to work it off after baby.

21 weeks today! I didn't get an ultrasound this week but a speculum exam. She said she could see at least 2 cm of closed cervix below the stitch and it looked like that stitch was holding really well. So I'm happy about that, but still nervous about getting to 24 weeks. My hospital actually has a really great nicu and they attempt to save babies at 22 weeks! Not that I want baby to come then, or even at 24. But reaching that point will just be one more milestone down. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

tcinks said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Hope everyone is still doing well! Still cooking my baby boy, 25 weeks today. Feeling pretty good and having less BH contractions and whatnot. Feeling rather huge, not being able to exercise sure isn't helping that. Oh well, I will worry about it after bubs comes. xoxo
> 
> Ugh same here! I never was super into working out, but I typically maintained a pretty healthy weight and got moderate exercise. Now just sitting/laying in bed all day...I'm gaining so much. :( I know it's for baby so I'm trying not to focus too much on it. Hopefully it won't be too hard to work it off after baby.
> 
> 21 weeks today! I didn't get an ultrasound this week but a speculum exam. She said she could see at least 2 cm of closed cervix below the stitch and it looked like that stitch was holding really well. So I'm happy about that, but still nervous about getting to 24 weeks. My hospital actually has a really great nicu and they attempt to save babies at 22 weeks! Not that I want baby to come then, or even at 24. But reaching that point will just be one more milestone down. :)Click to expand...


I know my OB said that much of the cervix isn't visible via a speculum exam, so you are much longer than 2 cm, so you're doing great!

26 weeks here, and feeling fine!


----------



## visionofmine

I hope everyone is resting well and still holding on. I had my cerclage removed on Monday. It only took about five minutes and really didnt hurt at all (after I relaxed). So now I go from trying to make it to the next week, to counting down the days. 13 more days until my little Valentine lovebug arrives. Hang in there ladies there is a finish line ahead.


----------



## Twinklie12

Visionofmine - so close! Can't wait, I hope you will share pics here!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My stitch has failed and my beautiful baby boys Owen & Milo were born sleeping. My boys were born through my cerclage and my cervix tore. I don't know the extent of the damage until I see my consultant for a follow up appointment but I don't think I'll ever be able to carry another pregnancy at all.


----------



## tcinks

xMissxZoiex said:


> My stitch has failed and my beautiful baby boys Owen & Milo were born sleeping. My boys were born through my cerclage and my cervix tore. I don't know the extent of the damage until I see my consultant for a follow up appointment but I don't think I'll ever be able to carry another pregnancy at all.

:cry: I am so so sorry :cry: So heartbroken for you. :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Misszoie I am so so very sorry..I don't think I have words to say anything that will make sense or take away even the slightest of your pain...I hope you can find some peace and healing in your boy :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Ohhh Misszoie... I am so so sorry. My heart breaks for you. I know nothing we say can truly help, but we will be keeping you in our prayers. xoxoxox


----------



## klabro

MissZoie- I am so truly sorry. It is so hard to lose 2 beautiful babies and the idea of being a mom to twins all at once. I lost my boy and girl at 21 weeks and my heart breaks thinking about what you are going through. If you ever need to talk about anything feel free to message me. Put your energy in your boy and let him help you heal, it was truly the only thing that helped me through. Hugs to you.


----------



## lindsayms05

xMissxZoiex - I am so so so sorry to read about your devastating loss of your beautiful boys. I am in no way trying to be insensitive but I just wanted to throw something out since you mentioned you are unsure of the amount of damage to your cervix and whether you will be able to carry another baby. There is a procedure called a Transabdominal Cerclage (TAC) that you could look at down the road that is successful in cases where TVC's have failed. Please let me know if you would like more information.


----------



## katlin

I'm so sorry for your loss misszoie


----------



## katlin

Wanted to check in and say im still here at 33 weeks 1 day, I ended up in l&d on Friday cause I thought my waters were leaking... Well turned out Im leaking urine lol, but I was having Small contractions I couldn't feel every 6minutes and im 2cm dilated, but they pulled me off of rest and essentially told me at this point baby will come when baby is ready to. I also figured out why my hips and back hurt so bad its because she is posterior and they said getting up and moving will help turn her so fingers crossed it helps. Just have increased cervical mucous today and doing some light cleaning.


----------



## tcinks

I'm glad things are going well Kaitlin! How do you feel about being off rest?

I'm 23 weeks today and feeling a bit better each week! Still on light activity but not bed rest anymore. My doctors never put me on it, I just felt better doing it. I started to get out of the house more this weekend, but still mostly sitting down, not too much standing or walking around. My next appointment is Thursday, then I think another next week and if everything still looks good they will stop seeing me so much . They have done a cervical length check since 19 weeks and I really wish they would! They said there's no reason to anymore. :/


----------



## katlin

I feel fine about it actually I just can really feel the weeks off exercise have affected my mobility which sucks. But I'm actually definitely ready to be more active, ive just noticed I cramp a lot walking which is frustrating.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

lindsayms05 said:


> xMissxZoiex - I am so so so sorry to read about your devastating loss of your beautiful boys. I am in no way trying to be insensitive but I just wanted to throw something out since you mentioned you are unsure of the amount of damage to your cervix and whether you will be able to carry another baby. There is a procedure called a Transabdominal Cerclage (TAC) that you could look at down the road that is successful in cases where TVC's have failed. Please let me know if you would like more information.

I have been doing extensive research into this, I didn't know of it before we lost the boys. I don't think its going to be easy to get where I am because there are only 3 experience doctors in the UK that preform it. Me and my husband have decided to go for the TAC and I'm hoping my consultant can get me a quick referral to my chosen doctor but I'm not seeing her until the 8th of next month.

I wont be having another TVC pregnancy even if my consultant here says she thinks itll be ok to do so. I will attempt a TAC pregnancy.


----------



## katlin

xMissxZoiex said:


> lindsayms05 said:
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex - I am so so so sorry to read about your devastating loss of your beautiful boys. I am in no way trying to be insensitive but I just wanted to throw something out since you mentioned you are unsure of the amount of damage to your cervix and whether you will be able to carry another baby. There is a procedure called a Transabdominal Cerclage (TAC) that you could look at down the road that is successful in cases where TVC's have failed. Please let me know if you would like more information.
> 
> I have been doing extensive research into this, I didn't know of it before we lost the boys. I don't think its going to be easy to get where I am because there are only 3 experience doctors in the UK that preform it. Me and my husband have decided to go for the TAC and I'm hoping my consultant can get me a quick referral to my chosen doctor but I'm not seeing her until the 8th of next month.
> 
> I wont be having another TVC pregnancy even if my consultant here says she thinks itll be ok to do so. I will attempt a TAC pregnancy.Click to expand...

Your amazingly strong to being open to trying again, I have heard good things in regards to the TAC from my research when I had done research into cerclages. I'd also be unwilling to attempt the same procedure if it was already unsuccessful. Please keep us updated on were you go from here.


----------



## lindsayms05

Zoie - I am so glad you are looking into the TAC. I didn't even attempt a TVC. After such an early IC loss (12 weeks which is almost unheard of), Dr. Haney in Chicago said I had such early changes in my cervix that a TVC would be unlikely to work. I went straight for the TAC, but I am in the US and there are several doctors here that perform them. If you aren't a member of Abbyloopers, that is a great place to start and will have a doctor list. I'm not familiar at all with any of the UK doctors. My TAC was an open TAC rather than a lap-TAC so recovery took a bit longer than it probably would have if it would have been laproscopic, but I was back to work in 2 weeks and fully healed by 3 weeks. I feel much more confident going into this new pregnancy with my TAC in place. Feel free to ask any questions if you think of anything. Also, Dr. Haney does free phone consultations that might be worth looking into. He is amazing and spends over an hour on the phone discussing your loss and what the TAC is.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

lindsayms05 said:


> Zoie - I am so glad you are looking into the TAC. I didn't even attempt a TVC. After such an early IC loss (12 weeks which is almost unheard of), Dr. Haney in Chicago said I had such early changes in my cervix that a TVC would be unlikely to work. I went straight for the TAC, but I am in the US and there are several doctors here that perform them. If you aren't a member of Abbyloopers, that is a great place to start and will have a doctor list. I'm not familiar at all with any of the UK doctors. My TAC was an open TAC rather than a lap-TAC so recovery took a bit longer than it probably would have if it would have been laproscopic, but I was back to work in 2 weeks and fully healed by 3 weeks. I feel much more confident going into this new pregnancy with my TAC in place. Feel free to ask any questions if you think of anything. Also, Dr. Haney does free phone consultations that might be worth looking into. He is amazing and spends over an hour on the phone discussing your loss and what the TAC is.

I've heard of Dr. Haney and his great success rate, he'd be my number one choice if we had the money to travel over seas for it, maybe we'll win the lottery! the first thing I'd do is book a consultation with Dr. Haney. I am a member of Abbyloopers and I've found 2 good doctors here that do the surgery but I need to get approval and referral from a GP first, its not always simple to get approved for the funding here. I've heard the recovery is similar to a c section and I had one of them with my son so I'm familiar with the experience. 

I'm hoping to get the surgery done asap, even if we don't TTC right away I want to know that its all done in case I get pregnant, both my son and the twins were big surprises because we were not TTC and I don't want to find myself in the situation of being pregnant pre TAC and having to risk surgery while pregnant.


----------



## katlin

Well ive been in the hospital since last night with contractions and am now sitting at 4-5cm dilated for the last 6 hours and stopped contracting. Ugh..... So frustrated because the hospital won't stop me from laboring but they also won't do anything to help it along so here ive been up all night they won't give me pain meds they won't stop the pain and they won't speed it up so that it can be over faster. I'm just done :(


----------



## klabro

Hang in there Katlin, I've been at 4cm for a week now. I'm at home though. No regular contractions here so like you, they wont do anything for me. Just been told to go to the hospital if the contractions get closer than 7 minutes. Are they going to hold you there until you progress on your own or will they release you?


----------



## katlin

They wanted to hold me until she comes but I discharged myself, I'm sitting at just under 5cm. But I hadent had any regular contractions for almost 8-9 hours, there concern is my body has a habit of going from 3-10cm in less than two hours so I'm considered precipitous with my labors. But with 3 other kids and child care to worry about sticking around at the hospital for however long is really not a feesible option for me. Because it would mean my fiance staying home with my 3 kids while nothing is happening and him missing school and possibly losing his funding through the province for his schooling. And I only live a 7-10 min drive from the hospital so an ambulance can be here in 3-4 minutes if things happen fast. So I've been advised not to go far from home and to not leave home without my phone as a precaution. And if I have more than 2 contraction every 10mins for even 20mins to head back in, if I have any spotting, fluid or globs of mucous to go back in. So back to the waiting game I'm hoping to keep her in till atleast Friday cause then my dads off work again and can watch my kiddos. Somehow I was able to drive to the hospital on Saturday with contractions 3-5 mins apart lol.


----------



## katlin

Still pregnant but my lower back kicked up this morning at 1am so I've hardly slept so for anyone needing hope that you can sit open for a bit I'm at just under 5cm and now 34 and 4days I've been like this for now almost 5 days!


----------



## Kat5200

I haven't been here for soooo long but I delivered my beautiful baby girl January 17th. My water broke the day I turned 37 weeks. I delivered 6 hours after it broke one push 5lbs 15oz she was perfect and needed no help with breathing. She was tiny but perfect! She is now 5.5 weeks old and up 3+lbs. I am breastfeeding exclusively but only have one "working" breast as my other was damaged during a surgery 6 years ago. But it's doing its job lol! She is a fussy little thing "colic" and very gassy but she is thriving and all is well! Just hang in there ladies you will get here!!! 

Ashtyn Rose 1/17/17 5lbs 15oz- 18 1/4" long

Had my stitch removed at 36 weeks dilated to 3cm instantly. It was so painful and required a spinal to get both stitches out!


----------



## tcinks

Kat5200 said:


> I haven't been here for soooo long but I delivered my beautiful baby girl January 17th. My water broke the day I turned 37 weeks. I delivered 6 hours after it broke one push 5lbs 15oz she was perfect and needed no help with breathing. She was tiny but perfect! She is now 5.5 weeks old and up 3+lbs. I am breastfeeding exclusively but only have one "working" breast as my other was damaged during a surgery 6 years ago. But it's doing its job lol! She is a fussy little thing "colic" and very gassy but she is thriving and all is well! Just hang in there ladies you will get here!!!
> 
> Ashtyn Rose 1/17/17 5lbs 15oz- 18 1/4" long
> 
> Had my stitch removed at 36 weeks dilated to 3cm instantly. It was so painful and required a spinal to get both stitches out!

Congratulations on your little one! :kiss:

24 weeks and starting to breath a little easier each day. I never thought I'd get this far. Now looking forward to 28! :)


----------



## katlin

Well my waters have gone


----------



## katlin

Had baby after 3 hours of contractions


----------



## tcinks

katlin said:


> Had baby after 3 hours of contractions

Congratulations! How are you two doing? :)


----------



## chistiana

Kat and katlin congratulations to both of you! Kat so happy to hear your baby girl is doing so well and well done to you too momma! Just a good word from another colicky mom (3 of them lol!) it will get better!!!i thought it never would but you wake up one day and they re not so fussy anymore and before you know it you can't remember when they stopped being colicky and fussy anymore!!!
Katlin how are you doing mommy?


----------



## klabro

Hey ladies, delivered my little girl today at 36+0 (induced for low fluid) very fast labor and she is doing great!


----------



## katlin

Awe wtg klabro! How are you feeling?

I'm doing great just sore and tired myself but my milk is slowly coming in! She is 100% healthy born 5lbs 1oz and 44cm she is doing time in the nicu just cause shes early and nursing isn't so great yet but thats OK we have time shes still little and early so latching isn't easy for her.


----------



## klabro

Congrats Katlin! Just able to see your update. So glad she is doing so well! Hoping for a quick and uneventful NICU stay for you. My girl weighs 6lbs 2oz. and is healthy too. So far she is latching on, just waiting for the milk to come in. I am SO tired, but very relieved to be here on the other side of the anxiety!


----------



## chistiana

Ow wow all these babies! A true baby boom! Congratulations kliabro so happy to hear your girl is doing so well and you can finally hold her in your arms and know all this anxiety is over and you can enjoy your little miracle!


----------



## chistiana

Katlin I hope your wee one has a very short stay in the nicu:)


----------



## tcinks

Yay for all the babies! :happydance: Can't wait to be where you ladies are.


----------



## katlin

Luna is great there classifying her as a 34 weeker she latched for the first time today and is eating well, shes needed no respiratory assistance and is basically staying nicu to grow establish feeding and to mature a little bit


----------



## tcinks

How is everyone doing? :)

26 and things still seem to be going well. I have my next appointment on Monday. I'm hoping they'll check my stitch because I've been a little worried about it. I know that as baby is getting bigger, he/she will put pressure on my cervix, but I'd rather know for sure that the stitch is holding! They haven't done a length scan since 19 weeks. :/ I haven't had any bleeding or cramping or anything, so that's good. I'm starting to relax a little, but nerves still get to me. 2 more weeks until 3rd trimester! It's kind of hard to believe.


----------



## klabro

Congratulations on 26 weeks Tcinks! I was still super nervous at 26 weeks as well because even though I knew baby had a good chance I kept thinking of getting farther. I think I finally started breathing a little around 32 weeks, then felt even better at 34. Hope that they give you a measurement on Monday so you can feel even better!

I'm still doing good. Brought my little girl home with me from the hospital, no NICU or anything required. I did have steroid shots because we knew we were inducing at 36 weeks. My cervix was 2 cm dilated from about 27 weeks and then I was 4 cm dilated for another 2 weeks. By the time I went in for induction I was 5 cm. Once they broke my water at 5 cm she was born within 30 minutes. It was a super FAST labor!

I want to say thanks to everyone on this forum for helping keep me sane. It was stressful going through the pregnancy with no cerclage, but I made it!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Hello ladies I'm sorry to hijack this thread. I had a cervical length measurement took at 16 weeks 1 day and it was 3.25 cm. I'm told it's on the 10th centile so nothing to worry about as still normal but that's sounds so short. I go back in 2 weeks when I'll be 18 and 3. I'm worried I'll lose my baby before then anyone had a measurement like mine and been fine??x


----------



## tcinks

That's still a good measurement! Try not to worry. It's great they are checking you again in two weeks. Did you have issues with your cervix in the past?


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

tcinks said:


> That's still a good measurement! Try not to worry. It's great they are checking you again in two weeks. Did you have issues with your cervix in the past?

I had my first son in 2010 no issues. I then had problems in a subsequent pregnancy that resulted in it being removed surgically in the second trimester. It was horrific. I fell pregnant again in 2012 and had lots of pressure bleeding etc thought out and always worried that my cervix had been damaged during the surgery I had. Nhs wouldn't scan my cervix until I'd lost a baby in second trimester. I spent most of my second sons pregnancy laid up as pressure was so bad. He came at full term 38 weeks. I am pregnant time to though and have had a build up of pressure from very early on. Again no-one would check my cervical length so I booked privately. They gave me a sheet away explaining I was on the 10th centile for cervical length and I'm freaking out now. My mw finally agreed to my cervical length being checked at 20 weeks but I feel that is so far away. My repeat in 2 weeks is again private xx


----------



## tcinks

I'm sorry you've had a hard time being taken seriously. :( I hope you can get some answers. It wasn't until after I'd lost my 2nd baby that I got the care that I needed.


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi all, glad to see some healthy babies! Sorry I fell off the thread there, work just got crazy busy, but I am now almost 39 weeks and still pregnant! Now I am can't wait to give birth, after all that worry about a premie baby. Hope everyone is doing ok. xo


----------



## chistiana

twinklie congratulations!!!lol I remember the feeling...you worry for so long and then they won't come out!!!waiting for a beautiful update and birth story! 

blue sorry to hear all you very been through...I had my son in 2010 without any trouble followed by 2 mmc and then a horrid ic pregnancy in 2012 which gaversion me my dd 5 weeks early (basically as soon as I stood up after 5 months of bed rest). then it was another mc and then had my last dd at 39.3! what I mean to say is not all pregnancits are the same...anything over 3cm is a good length so you don't have to worry but it's great they really checking you anyway!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm having my TAC fitted on the 1st August!. x


----------



## chistiana

yay misszoe these are great news!!!you can have a nice summer looking forwArd to autumn! !!


----------



## tcinks

My TVC did its job! I gave birth to my baby boy May 22 at 37 weeks (induced because of high blood pressure). I was full of anxiety the entire pregnancy, but between the stitch and progesterone shots, everything went according to plan. So happy to have my rainbow. &#9829;&#65039;


----------



## chistiana

tcinks huge congratulations! !!well done mama!!! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone sorry to jump on the thread, I'm one of the oldies on the thread & just found out I'm pregnant again and this will be my 3rd cervical stitch &#128588;&#127995; I'll have a quick read through and look at all of your journeys up to now :) X X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive congratulation Tcinks!!


----------



## chistiana

twinkle congratulations! a very happy and healthy 9 months! 3 is an awesome number :)


----------



## DSemcho

Question, me and my partner are NTNP... I had an incompetent cervix (started shortening at 23 weeks - 2.8cm by 32 weeks was 0.08cm) and preterm labor with my rainbow - pregnancy was perfect otherwise.. I went full term to 40+3 and he was born at 40+4. Have any of you had this happen and then your next pregnancies were fine?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

DSemcho Did you have a cerclage?


----------



## DSemcho

No unfortunately - I was overseas with my ex husband in Turkey and the doc off base in Adana wouldn't do one because I was over 19 weeks.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Have you spoken to your doctor?, I know my consultant would say you don't have an incompetent cervix because you were over due with out a cerclage just a short one. Good luck hunny! <3


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ladies, I'm due to have my TAC placed on the 1st August but I'm now pregnant!

We are considering trying a TVCIC but so unsure!. I don't really know 100% which way to go. I gave birth to my twins through my shirodkar stitch due to placental abruption, I've been worried about possible damage higher up on my cervix. Urgh such a hard decision!!


----------



## chistiana

dsemcho I had ic with my 4th pg and she was born at 35 weeks despite a cerclage. my 6th pregnancy went all the way to 39+3 with a cerclage but my cervix was nice long and closed throughout. so I guess it can happen :) 

misszoe why on earth donline i think I knew this? congratulations hun, I m not sure of the procedure you wrote but given your history they really need to be proactive I guess??? a very happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## xMissxZoiex

TVCIC is just slightly higher than Shirodkar if they can get it in, I think some doctors would just call it a high shirodkar. My doctor has offered to see how the top of my cervix looks and if he thinks its too damaged to carry to term with the TVCIC he will do a TAC there and then.


----------



## chistiana

ow OK that sounds reasonable. ..when is your appointment?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm going to see my consultant on Wednesday and I think we will discuss it further then. I'm not quite as far along as I originally thought so I've had to wait another week for scan. x


----------



## chistiana

Wednesday is really close..just make sure you have all your questions ready and if you feel uncomfortable with your doctor suggestions don't back down :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I will, thank you <3 luckily for me I have 2 doctors lol so if I don't get what I want with one I will with the other :haha:


----------



## Babydaydreams

Hi all

I have been researching around the issue of incompetent cervix for the past couple of weeks and only just found this forum which is amazing :thumbup:

I guess I am trying self diagnose what went wrong several months ago with my first proper pregnancy. My story is this - after an early miscarriage and subsequent MRI scan I was diagnosed with a didelphic (double) uterus, 2 cervices etc. So I have two separate uteruss each connected to one ovary. When I was told these results the consultant said I am at slightly higher risk of second trimester loss but didnt really elaborate much past that.

When I got pregnant again I was just excited to make it past the 12 week mark and although I was under the high risk consultant (I also have crohns disease which isnt active) I didnt see them till 19 weeks which I realise now is really late:(

Anyway she then says I need to have a cervix scan to measure the length of my cervix as this can be an indicator for preterm birth. After various phone calls back and forth I finally have a scan booked for just shy of 21 weeks. I dread it as I just have a bad feeling about the internal ultrasound, especially as the last time I had one done I miscarried the next day, but I tell myself im just being silly.

The cervix scan takes ages. The sonography struggles to see my cervix so goes to get the consultant who then takes another 2 attempts and also puts his fingers in to check where my cervix is because they just arent sure. So after having the ultrasound probe repeatedly stuck up inside me he finally comes up with a measurement of 19mm.

He says its short and that theres a real risk of preterm labour and I have to take these progesterone suppositories but that a stitch isnt useful in women like me. Then he dashes back to clinic and I numbly plod along to the pharmacy wondering what the hell just happened and feeling like utter crap.

I feel crap for the rest of the day and night with loads of pressure and just cant get comfy in bed. I start to bleed a bit and make the decision to wake up hubby and go to the hospital. Well 20 minutes after arriving at the hospital whilst we are waiting to see the doctor, my waters just burst and gush out. It was such a shock and I half expected to look down and be covered in blood until it slowly dawned on me what had happened. Hubby ran off to get someone and then helped me undress. Still no sign of the doctor and by now I feel like I need to get to the toilet to do a poo (sorry tmi) and then after a big pain inside my son just seems to fall out of me. I didnt push once and I didnt even have what I would consider contractions.

The doctor rushes in shortly after and then big flurry of motion as people dashing in and out. Im not even in L&D area so they have to run round the corner to get all the stuff and bring it back. They eventually pass me my son and he looks perfect and I a mother just in complete shock and shaking uncontrollably. My son Mason lives for 2 hours but because he is only 21 weeks they will not do anything for him. This is still hard as he was so strong and it feels like the only reason he died was because my body pushed him out. I didnt. I wanted him to stay in to term but sadly my stupid body had other ideas.

Now I a more s


----------



## Babydaydreams

Sorry for the long post - even my iPad gave out.

Anyway I feel like I must have issues with incompetent cervix and feel totally failed by the consultant who sent me home the day before I gave birth too soon.

What do u ladies think?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry for the loss of your little boy <3, I've lost 3 baby boys to IC. It definitely sounds like you have IC!, I'm no expert but I think having a double uterus puts you at increased risk of having IC, they should have been monitoring your cervix bi-weekly :( so sorry you've had to go through this!. I am pretty sure a few ladies on a support group have had successful cerclages with a double uterus!.

Where are you located?, Are you on facebook?, Please private message me I can direct you to a lot of great groups that could be really beneficial for you!. There is hope that a TVC or a TAC could work for you to have your rainbow baby <3 Xx


----------



## Babydaydreams

xMissxZoiex said:


> So sorry for the loss of your little boy <3, I've lost 3 baby boys to IC. It definitely sounds like you have IC!, I'm no expert but I think having a double uterus puts you at increased risk of having IC, they should have been monitoring your cervix bi-weekly :( so sorry you've had to go through this!. I am pretty sure a few ladies on a support group have had successful cerclages with a double uterus!.
> 
> Where are you located?, Are you on facebook?, Please private message me I can direct you to a lot of great groups that could be really beneficial for you!. There is hope that a TVC or a TAC could work for you to have your rainbow baby <3 Xx


Hello MissxZoiex,

so sad to hear about your multiple losses :cry: so so unfair. If you don't mind me asking, did you get monitored more closely after your first loss? and did they offer you a preventative cerclage?

I am in the UK but not currently on Facebook - I have pm'd you for any other info you have.
 
Off to see the consultant tomorrow for post-mortem results and hopefully some kind of plan if we decide to TTC again - it's been a long 10 weeks waiting to speak to a doctor about all this but I know other people have had to wait even longer.


----------



## chistiana

Babydaydreams, I am so very sorry about the loss of your son. It's so sad to think nobody would so anything to help just because he was not past vday... Anyway, any MA increases the risk of IC and yes you should have been offered a preventative cerclage and biweekly monitoring. I ve had 3 angels and 3 rainbows. With 2 of my rainbow I had a preventative cerclage and even though dd1 went through the cerclage (so basically stitch failed) she did stay in long enough to be healthy. Even if they say a normal stitch won't do the trick because of the UD ask about a TAC.
So sorry again :(


----------



## Babydaydreams

chistiana said:


> Babydaydreams, I am so very sorry about the loss of your son. It's so sad to think nobody would so anything to help just because he was not past vday... Anyway, any MA increases the risk of IC and yes you should have been offered a preventative cerclage and biweekly monitoring. I ve had 3 angels and 3 rainbows. With 2 of my rainbow I had a preventative cerclage and even though dd1 went through the cerclage (so basically stitch failed) she did stay in long enough to be healthy. Even if they say a normal stitch won't do the trick because of the UD ask about a TAC.
> So sorry again :(

Thank you for replying Christians, it is so helpful to hear about your experiences with a cerclage. At the appointment yesterday the consultant said they would offer me a preventative stitch, progesterone pessaries from 12 weeks and that might get me to 28/30 weeks. My main worry with having a strict is the infection risk and the speed with which I delivered last time. I know I would be better informed and probably head to the hospital at the first sign of problems but equally I only had 5 mins between waters breaking and baby appearing. That isnt time to remove a stitch, and im not sure I want a lacerated cervix and even more surgery.

I get the impression from what the doctor said is that it another big factor is how far along I get and how much the uterus stretches each time. So a bit like a balloon thats blown up and let down, each time it can stretch a bit more so there is more room for the baby and less pressure on the cervix. Again, I dont exactly relish the idea that I might have several more losses before my body is able to carry a child to a decent term. 

My gut feeling is that I would dilate through a stitch so im not sure its worth it. Has anyone on here been successful with progesterone pessaries and bed rest? The doctor seemed a bit cagey about bed rest but I plan to get signed off for weeks 18-28 in any future pregnancies. I have also said no more vaginal ultrasounds (which she agreed with) and I also said I would be very hesitant about having a growth scan at 20 weeks as it took so long and was very painful for the week after and then I gave birth. I think there is a link between my irritable uterus diagnosis and the fact I was subjected to an hour and a half of scanning leaving me tender and in pain. I feel the after effects of the that scan right up till I gave birth so I think it really set things in motion :growlmad:


----------



## chistiana

Babydaydreams with my 2nd I had what you are afraid of..basically as soon as I got the cerclage in my girl started to push down trying to get through the stitch..I remained on strict bed rest with legs and pelvis slightly raised for the whole duration of my pg after the stitch..only got up to go to the loo..the day I got up (my sons 2nd bday) the stitch gave way...not sure if that meant the stitch kept her in that long or the bed rest or even the combination but she stayed in long enough. If you do decide to do bed rest and progesterone then I d say get off your feet as early as 16 weeks and don't get up before 28 :) 
On another note with all that said my 3rd one wouldn't come out so not sure what my body learned


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi everyone - I&#8217;m a FTM and had my 20 week scan yesterday. Baby looks great but my cervix is a bit of a concern. It showed funneling when pressure was applied but still has 3.5cm tightly closed. My doc isn&#8217;t too concerned yet and I go back in 2 weeks for another check but I&#8217;m worried sick. Anyone else have funneling but a normal cervical length? Hoping it does not worsen.


----------



## klabro

Hi ask4joy-i was not in your exact situation but I do have an incompetent cervix and have been through a loss and a very high risk pregnancy. I know funneling is scary...however, 3.5 is a good length. Was the 3.5 with the funnel or before? Just make sure you are closely monitored through at least 28 weeks. If you don&#8217;t feel comfortable waiting 2 weeks then call and ask for a check after a week. I found the easiest way to get through a high risk pregnancy was to make sure that my voice was heard and that all of my worries were being addressed on my own time line. If I didn&#8217;t like what happened at my appointment then I called back and made sure they saw me again and addressed what I needed to know. Wishing you a healthy and happy remainder of the pregnancy. If you need anything please feel free to message me.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you kiabro! I am so sorry for your loss. :(

I called about some cramping yesterday and they did another cervical length ultrasound. My cervix measured 4cm and the funneling was gone, even with pressure. Such a relief! I get checked again next week as I have to go in for a fetal heart echo since I did IVF.


----------



## Cinderella

I have a genetic condition that means Im at greater risk of PPROM. My sister actually lost a baby at 24wks due to this. I plan on asking for a cerclage as soon as possible, has anyone ever done this and come up with resistance from their doctor? How early can you have it? I dont want to take any chances!


----------



## klabro

Ask4joy-That is VERY good news. Just rely on your instincts and if you feel like something is wrong then demand to be seen. I don't know how to explain it, but I had a feeling in the pregnancy with my twins and I acted on it and I was always right. Mother's intuition is a real thing.

Cinderella-I think you would have a very tough time finding a doctor who agrees to do a preventative cerclage in a first pregnancy. Most of the time that is a procedure performed by a high risk doctor after being referred by a regular OB. It is my understanding that the cerclage itself will not help with PPROM unless you PPROM due to cervical shortening, you can still PPROM with a cerclage in place. You would definitely want to be put on progesterone injections though and that would be easier to get a doctor to agree to. Progesterone is thought to decrease your chances of PPROM by quite a bit (as explained to me by my high risk doctors) I was denied a cerclage in a subsequent pregnancy after losing my twins at 21 weeks because "it could have just been a twin thing and we just need to wait and see".


----------



## Cinderella

klabro said:


> Cinderella-I think you would have a very tough time finding a doctor who agrees to do a preventative cerclage in a first pregnancy. Most of the time that is a procedure performed by a high risk doctor after being referred by a regular OB. It is my understanding that the cerclage itself will not help with PPROM unless you PPROM due to cervical shortening, you can still PPROM with a cerclage in place. You would definitely want to be put on progesterone injections though and that would be easier to get a doctor to agree to. Progesterone is thought to decrease your chances of PPROM by quite a bit (as explained to me by my high risk doctors) I was denied a cerclage in a subsequent pregnancy after losing my twins at 21 weeks because "it could have just been a twin thing and we just need to wait and see".

Thank you! I suspected I might come across some resistance. A research paper was released just yesterday for my condition that indicated that it was a good consideration to prevent PPROM. I hadn't heard of the progesterone thing though so I'll definitely ask for that! I have to see my midwife to get the referral to the high risk doctors, Ive been told by my GP that I'll be doctor lead due to my condition, I intend to give them the research paper (the first of its kind for my condition) and ask that they take it into consideration!


----------



## Hd712

Hi all - I&#8217;ve been browsing through this thread and it seems like there&#8217;s a lot of good info here. I&#8217;m so sorry for everyone who&#8217;s suffered losses because of IC and who&#8217;s having to deal with all this anxiety and worry. I&#8217;ve only been dealing with it 4 days and it&#8217;s so rough! 

I am almost 18 weeks pregnant with mono/do twin girls. I came in last Thursday to have an ultrasound because I was having spotting and minor cramping, and they found my cervix had essentially disappeared and was 4cm dilated, with Twin A&#8217;s sac coming out. Sucks because they had been monitoring me so closely because of the mono/di twins and everything had seemed fine up till that moment! 

They told me I&#8217;d likely lose both because they don&#8217;t do a stitch with twins and the progesterone hasn&#8217;t really worked before with twins - then within two hours of being in the hospital Twin A&#8217;s sac ruptured. There&#8217;s been a lot of info and stats thrown at us, none of it optimistic, but then everyone follows it up with &#8220;but it may not happen that way!&#8221; So hard to make decisions and know what&#8217;s the right thing to do, especially when I feel pretty good and I can still feel them moving / they have good heart beats. Everyone keeps telling me just to wait and my body may take care of the decision for me. 

Anyone had this kind of experience with twins, or know anything I should be asking for / doing? I&#8217;m just hanging tight at the moment.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hd712 said:


> Hi all - Ive been browsing through this thread and it seems like theres a lot of good info here. Im so sorry for everyone whos suffered losses because of IC and whos having to deal with all this anxiety and worry. Ive only been dealing with it 4 days and its so rough!
> 
> I am almost 18 weeks pregnant with mono/do twin girls. I came in last Thursday to have an ultrasound because I was having spotting and minor cramping, and they found my cervix had essentially disappeared and was 4cm dilated, with Twin As sac coming out. Sucks because they had been monitoring me so closely because of the mono/di twins and everything had seemed fine up till that moment!
> 
> They told me Id likely lose both because they dont do a stitch with twins and the progesterone hasnt really worked before with twins - then within two hours of being in the hospital Twin As sac ruptured. Theres been a lot of info and stats thrown at us, none of it optimistic, but then everyone follows it up with but it may not happen that way! So hard to make decisions and know whats the right thing to do, especially when I feel pretty good and I can still feel them moving / they have good heart beats. Everyone keeps telling me just to wait and my body may take care of the decision for me.
> 
> Anyone had this kind of experience with twins, or know anything I should be asking for / doing? Im just hanging tight at the moment.

Hi there!, I had a stitch with my twin pregnancy. Although it wasn't a rescue stitch it was a preventative and I'd already had 2 IC pregnancies previous to my twin pregnancy. I was in hospital bed rest from 17 weeks until they were born at 18+2 when Owen's (Twin A) placenta failed and so did the stitch. For me it didn't take very long after Owen's waters broke for him to be born and Milo followed not long after born in his waters both were born with my stitch still in. 

The best thing you can do is keep on strict bed rest, only get up to pee and 5 minute showers every few days. Every day is a day closer to viability and once you get there if labour seems like its coming they will give you steroid injections to help the babies lungs. 

All the best!.


----------



## tankel

Hi, I'm sorry to bust in here with a possible stupid question. Anyway, I was wondering if any of you check your cervix before being diagnosed with IC and what if felt like? I've been feeling a lot of pressure lately, so I checked and my cervix felt squishy and it also feels lopsided, like one side is a lot shorter than the other. Its is causing a opening that is about a finger widths wide that I can fit my finger into and deep. Do you all think this is IC or and I just getting the second trimester jitters?

For the record, this is my 3rd pregnancy. I had a MC at 12 wks, and my daughter was born in jan 2016. I know that birth changes your cervix and it always has a open feel, but I was TTC for this pregnancy and checked my cervix daily and feel like I have a good idea on what my post VD cervix feels like, and it isn't anything like this.

I'd appreciate any insight advise :flower:


----------



## klabro

Hd712-I had a similar thing happen with a twin pregnancy. I was being followed somewhat closely but not too closely because my twins were di-di and I had a healthy singleton that was born at full term previously. I had 4cm of cervix and then was checked 2 weeks later and my cervix was paper thin but still closed. I had a pessary placed because like you they would not do a rescue stitch because of the twins. I made it a week with the pessary before I dilated to a 3 and was advised I was going to lose the pregnancy. I was sent to the hospital and basically induced because of the "risk of infection" and a bunch of other things that they threw at me when I had little knowledge of the situation. Knowing what I know now, I would say just hold on to the bed rest as long as you can. There is always a chance. I know they wont stitch now that your waters have gone so I would personally insist on hospital bed rest. I went on to have a healthy singleton pregnancy after my twin pregnancy with no stitch. In that pregnancy I was dilated to a 4 for weeks before delivery, you can be dilated and not in active labor. Just make sure they are watching you closely for any signs of infection. If you need someone to talk to feel free to send me a message. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## klabro

Tankel-I'd say the only way that you will know if you have IC is if you have an ultrasound done to measure cervical length. Honestly, if your daughter was born at term without any sort of cervical trauma from birth it is unlikely that you developed IC. I have no advice based on what your cervix should feel like right now, I never checked my cervix prior to pregnancy and once I was diagnosed with IC I was put on strict pelvic rest so that nothing would cause irritation. That being said, if you just feel like something isn't right, trust your intuition and ask to be checked. I genuinely felt like something was not right in my twin pregnancy and asked to be checked and it turned out I was right so my advice is always to trust your mommy instincts. Normal to have jitters of course, but if something is nagging at you, get checked. :hugs:


----------



## loves_cookies

Hey ladies, i'm in need of some support. A bit of background, in 2012 Ihad a emergency c section with my first pregnancy at 39 weeks, no signs of cervical problems and uneventful pregnancy. Last March I had a partial molar pregnancy removed via d&c. I then lost my son in November at 19 weeks after PPROM and spontaneous labour. The official cause was found to be chorioamnionitis, but I always had a question mark over how infection got in.

Anyway, i'm now pregnant again. I was being monitored weekly because of my history and anxiety over the new pregnancy. So i had my routine appointment yesterday at 14+6 and a scan found my cervix was funnelled and only measured 1cm. The measurement last week was 4cm. Everyone seems very shocked that this has happened 
A) At all as I've previously had a full term pregnancy. 
B) As early in pregnancy as it has
C) How quickly it's developed.

They sent me straight to labour ward to have a stitch put in and 4 hours later I was in theatre and they've placed a Shirodkar cerclage in. The surgeon did comment that my cervix was very thin, particularly at the front. They discharged me this morning, i'm a little sore which I think is to be expected but, everytime I feel a twinge or discomfort in my abdomen I panic that i'm going into labour. How to I cope with this? The Dr's are all talking about getting to 24 weeks, but honestly that feels like a lifetime away and a unachievable goal.


----------



## klabro

Loves_cookies-I am SO sorry you are going through this. Like you I had a full term pregnancy first in 2012 and then my cervical shortening happened after a previous 4cm measurement and was non existet. I was not eligible for a cerclage because of twins, but I have met many ladies who got a stitch with less cercical length than you that went on to full term! I made it through my last pregnancy without a stitch and my cervix shortened at 24 weeks and ended up induced at 36 weeks for a completely different complication. High risk pregnancy is so stressful, the only advice I have is to relax and keep your feet up as much as you possibly can. Have they been giving you progesterone? I would request it if not as it can help keep your cervix strong. I used to be completely stressed each week up until my cercixal measurement, feel better that afternoon and then start the stress again until the next week. Unfortunately the only thing that helps is time. As the weeks passed I felt a tiny bit better after each week. Celebrate the milestones...20 weeks, 22 weeks, 24 weeks etc. I celebrated each milestone. After 24 weeks I passed the time by reading success stories of babies born at the gestation I was at. It helped me to know what to expect each week and also helped me feel better. I&#8217;m sorry you are going through this, but so glad you were able to get a stitch when you did.


----------



## niks032

Hello,

I hope it's okay that I am posting here because I don't have a cerclage at the moment but am just looking for some general advice for a potentially incompetent cervix.

I am currently 20 weeks pregnant with my second child. My first was delivered at 38 weeks after I was induced for IUGR. She was 5lbs 13 oz and healthy thankfully, but I had a very diseased placenta and she was getting tinier and tinier without getting proper nutrition.

After that pregnancy, I had a LEEP procedure to remove CIN3 cells and got pregnant again close to a year post-surgery. 

Due to these 2 issues, I am going to a high risk doctor who has been great so far. She first checked my cervix at 16 weeks and said it was at 3.1 which she didn't seem alarmed by but which I know isn't bad but isn't great. She said not to change anything lifestyle-wise and that she would continue to check it at every appt.

Because of the holidays, I have my 20 week appointment and anatomy scan on January 3 - in 7 days. I am somewhat concerned though because the last three days I have felt a big shift in my body. I hadn't been nauseous since week 14 and I have been quite queasy with little to no appetite and threw up last night when I tried to have dinner. I was also experiencing braxton hicks 2 nights ago and have been SO extremely tired and lacking any energy that I have basically been lying in bed or on the couch for 3 days. When I try to walk around, I feel pressure in my pelvis and my legs feel heavy.

I was just wondering if anyone had this experience and if it meant their cervix was shortening. My doctor is away this week and I spoke to a nurse yesterday who basically said if my symptoms stayed the same that I should be ok to wait until my appointment, but to let them know if braxton hicks were happening again.

Thanks so much in advance to anyone who might have any advice or insight!!


----------



## Demotivated

hi ladies.. when did you realize that there is a risk of incompetent cervix? At my 12week scan, my cervix measured 3.2mm. Nobody said anything to me but i know its less than ideal.

Since then i am having persistent lower back ache and dull pressure in my abdomen.. Anything else i should be on lookout for? and any experience with a similar situation? TIA


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies! I'm back! Last cerclage was in 2015 and I successful carried our son until 38 weeks! I was on extreme bed rest because they didnt find the issue until it was almost too late. 

I got surprised in January with what I thought was a severe flu (I did have the flu) but it was also a positive test! I just got my cerclage at 14 weeks last week and it was NOT smooth at all. Recovery hasn't been easy either. They had a hard time placing the spinal tap and I lost some spinal fluid, induced migraine-like headaches. I also felt the strings yesterday and I never had that happen the first time!
Hoping I'll make it as far as last time!


----------

